#kubuntu 2005-11-14
<kurumin> Hi
<kurumin> this my first visit and my first post here.
<kurumin> I am from Brazil
<bimberi> welcome!
<pippo> hi  from italy
<bimberi> ... from Australia
<avb> kurumin: new kubuntu user is always welcome here :)
<avb> i'm from Belarus
<kurumin> I am try to run kubuntu 5.10 on a powermac g3 b&w with 64 mb of ram and it not up!
<kurumin> this is not possible in 64 ram?
<dennis_p> avb: cool
<kurumin> i try live cd
<avb> dennis_p: :) not really very cool
<avb> kurumin: i think that 128mb will be much better
<dennis_p> I know very little of your country
<avb> 64mb will be enought to run kde4, but it will be not very comfortable to work with it
<kurumin> avb, thanks. If I install it in hd, is it problable that it works more fast?
<kurumin> because from cd it turn off the monitor and I cant start it again (the monitor). the cpu is idle.
<fatejudger> I looked up in the KDE Beta 2 problems about the Akregator problem
<fatejudger> and there was a fix
<fatejudger> but I couldn't seem to get it working
<fatejudger> I was just wondering whether anyone else had success
<Kalidarn> hmm whats the easiest way to install Azureus
<Kalidarn> there appears to be no DEBs anywhere
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: you have to download it
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: it's a Java program
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Kalidarn> i know
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: why would you want Azureus anyway?
<Kalidarn> what else could i use?
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: KTorrent
<LjL> 'cause it's got a lot of features?
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: much faster since it's written in C++
<Kalidarn> mm
<LjL> fatejudger: i'm using ktorrent, but azureus definitely has a bit more features
<Kalidarn> is Ktorrent anywhere near as crap as GnomeBit TOrrent
<fatejudger> LjL: features such as watching peers?
<Kalidarn> that sucked ballz
<jaawood> not necessarily faster, but possibly uses less system resources
<fatejudger> LjL: the only good thing about Azureus is trackerless torrents
<Kalidarn> oh okay i do like watching the peers
<Kalidarn> that is necessary
<fatejudger> jaawood: that's what I meant
<fatejudger> jaawood: not faster as far as DL speed
<jaawood> azureus can be a bit of hog with a lot of torrents
<Kalidarn> mm and i found Gnome Bit torrent didnt connect to every tracker
<LjL> fatejudger: i was thinking mostly about seeing what files are in the torrent and telling it which ones to download, which ones to download first, and which ones not to download
<jaawood> fatejudger, right
<Kalidarn> cos it was likd of lame
<fatejudger> Azureus just completely drains your system of RAM and hogs up a bunch of the swap
<fatejudger> with just a couple of torrents
<fatejudger> it's horrible
<Kalidarn> mmm
<Kalidarn> i like BitComet on windows
<Kalidarn> for that reason
<Kalidarn> its got all the functionality of Azureus
<Kalidarn> and its written in C++
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: your best bet is to use KTorrent
<Kalidarn> okay
<jaawood> or abc, that has been working pretty well for me
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: probably the fastest torrent program I've ever used
<Kalidarn> mm
<Kalidarn> might use ABC
<Kalidarn> i used it ages ago
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: yes, it's simple, but it downloads torrents
<Kalidarn> and it was featureles
<Kalidarn> does it support DHT?
<Kalidarn> fatejudger: does ktorrent support DHT?
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: DHT?
<Kalidarn> decentralized trackers
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: no
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: only Azureus does
<Kalidarn> mm
<Kalidarn> or BitComet
<Kalidarn> which isnt for Linux :(
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: BitComit is a win prog
<Kalidarn> i know
<Kalidarn> i wonder how it wines
<Kalidarn> lol
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: you shouldn't have to worry about decentralized tracking unless the tracker is down
<Kalidarn> anyone tried to Wine it
<Kalidarn> no buti found it went faster fatejudger 
<Kalidarn> also ratio sites
<Kalidarn> does ktorrent support that
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: Wine does not support network protocols
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: neither does Cedega
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: which is Wine based
<Kalidarn> ah okay
<Kalidarn> grr
<Kalidarn> ;)
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: it goes faster because it finds more seeds
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: occasionally
<LjL> oh, you can't run net apps in wine?
<Kalidarn> i could run Filezilla
<Kalidarn> ;P
<fatejudger> LjL: not that I know of
<fatejudger> LjL: I haven't gotten any games to work
<fatejudger> LjL: I wouldn't imagine it would be great to use a win prog to download torrents on Linux anyway
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: make sure you're using the non-free version of Java if you decide to use Azureus
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: the GPL version doesn't work with Azureus
<LjL> well, probably not, but still i would have thought wine supported networking
<fatejudger> LjL: that would be a bitch
<fatejudger> LjL: can you imagine trying to translate Windows TCP/IP calls to Linux TCP/IP stutf?
<fatejudger> *stuff
<fatejudger> the Windows one is really messed up
<fatejudger> it would take way too much time
<LjL> i don't know either, except three months of unix sockets course which i completely forgot ;) so no
<fatejudger> LjL: it would seem very impractical are rarely used to me
<fatejudger> LjL: although it might be useful with MMORPGs
<fatejudger> LjL: but Cedega is in charge of the gaming department
<LjL> well p2p programs would probably get some use from it
<fatejudger> I could be wrong
<fatejudger> LjL: why not use native apps?
<fatejudger> LjL: what Windows program is that much better that it would be worth it?
<fatejudger> LjL: probably better just to write a P2P program natively in QT
<Kalidarn> mm ktorrent is okay
<Kalidarn> its working atleast
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: it's very minimal
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: but it's damn fast
<Kalidarn> which is more than i can say for gnomebittorrent
<LjL> cause they sometimes do not exist, or don't have quite the features one need. for example, i'm on a NAT'ed network, and to use eDonkey, i'd have to use a special version of eMule that's made for my ISP
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: CPU wise that is
<Kalidarn> yeah gnome bit torrent is minimal too
<Kalidarn> and its crap ;P
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: and uses almost no mem
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: what's wrong with the Gnome one?
<Kalidarn> it doesnt connect to alot of trackers
<Kalidarn> wheras bitcommet and azureus did
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: there is only one tracker
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: do you mean "seeds"?
<Kalidarn> no no
<Kalidarn> lol
<Kalidarn> no there can me more trackers
<Kalidarn> that 1
<Kalidarn> per torrent
<Kalidarn> multi-tracker torrents
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: KTorrent hasn't even refused to connect to a torrent that Azureus did
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: unless it was down
<Kalidarn> but what i was referring to was lots of torrents not working (ie cos of tracker timeout)
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: but in that case it would be trackerless
<Kalidarn> mm okay
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: sometimes I use Azureus when that happens
<Kalidarn> yeah
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: I end up having to kill Java afterwards though
<Kalidarn> also its got a queue
<Kalidarn> that gnome bit torrent doesntt
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: lol, it doesn't?
<Kalidarn> runs in one instance
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: IMO, Gnome really sucks
<Kalidarn> where as gnome bit torrent doesnt
<Kalidarn> yes
<Kalidarn> i agree
<Kalidarn> ktorrent is much nicer
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: but this is my opinion as a programmer
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: I'm a big OOP fan and C++ and QT are great for that
<Kalidarn> and my opinion is of a user
<Kalidarn> mm C++ is the best
<Kalidarn> GTK i find is unstable
<Kalidarn> thats a point
<[t0rc] > could someone help me identify what's happening here? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4229
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: QT is just super easy to write in
<Kalidarn> i used to have Xchat and GAIM like to be force quited
<Kalidarn> alot
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: it's very intuitive
<Kalidarn> i havnt had any crashes in KDE
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: gaim is a nice IM client actualy
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: but I use Kopete now
<Kalidarn> and i didnt have any in XFCE
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: it looks a lot nicer
<LjL> gnome is just *too* user friendly imho
<Kalidarn> but i did in Ubuntu
<LjL> a bit like idiot-friendly, even
<Kalidarn> i find KDE easier to use
<fatejudger> LjL: really, you think so?
<Kalidarn> more like Windows
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: KDE does appeal to that crowd
<Kalidarn> also it runs faster
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: which is why Linspire uses it
<Kalidarn> for some reason gnome was morel laggy
<LjL> fatejudger: well, they won't le me configure a thing because they think i'd have an attack if i saw too many options in a single dialog
<fatejudger> LjL: that really isn't a property of user friendlyness
<Kalidarn> though the network inteface thing is so gay
<fatejudger> LjL: KDE is just known for being HIGHLY configurable
<Kalidarn> wont accept my gateway
<Kalidarn> i have to add it via terminal command
<fatejudger> LjL: and when I say highly, I'm not kidding
<Kalidarn> that really f***s me off
<LjL> fatejudger: well, it's supposed to be there in order to make it easier for people to find the stuff they're looking for... they simply think feature bloat (and hence options bloat) is always bad
<Kalidarn> it just will not apply
<Kalidarn> for some reason
<Kalidarn> and it wouldt apply my subnet either
<Kalidarn> until i gave it an ip via terminal
<fatejudger> LjL: it's just a difference in thinking, which is why we have multiple DEs
<Kalidarn> i remember in fedora the wireless configurator for KDE was buggy as hell
<LjL> fatejudger: i know you're not, for example, the fact alone that KDE allows me to have a single menu bar would be sufficient to buy me
<fatejudger> LjL: I have a feeling that KDE will be willing this next round though
<Kalidarn> mm
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: Fedora... *shudders*
<Kalidarn> KDE 4 is supposed to be revolutionary
* Kalidarn shudders too
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: KDE 4 is written in QT 4
<Kalidarn> i hate fedora its a piece of crap
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: and will now be portable across almost all platforms
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: KDE will run on Linux, OS X, and Windows
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: this supposedly convinces people to switch
<Kalidarn> mmmmmmmmmm
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: however I think it just makes them lazy
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: and less likely to switch
<Kalidarn> nah
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: there's a big debate going on
<Kalidarn> got to come to windows
<Kalidarn> you aint gonna steal people any other way
<Kalidarn> cos they arent going to make the jump
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: one of the main advantages of Linux is the stability and security
<Kalidarn> unless you can bridge
<Kalidarn> correct fatejudger 
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: they won't see that unless they switch completely
<Kalidarn> but they wont switch completly unless the know how to use it
<Kalidarn> or are used to it
<Kalidarn> linux is still "nerdy"
<Kalidarn> to alot of people
<LjL> with good reason, sometimes
<Kalidarn> hah
<Kalidarn> i could never go back to gnome
<fatejudger> people view Linux as difficult to use as compared to Windows
<Kalidarn> i must admit though Kubuntu 5.04 sucked balls
<fatejudger> that gap has been bridged in my opinion
<LjL> fatejudger: well, that's cause it it :)
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: Hoary was great
<Kalidarn> i absolutly hated it
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: what was wrong with it?
<Kalidarn> because it came with default dupe apps
<fatejudger> ?
<Kalidarn> also konquror was more annoying
<Kalidarn> by default
<Kalidarn> 3 consoles
<Kalidarn> konsole
<Kalidarn> some other one
<Kalidarn> and some other one
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: Konq was crappier, but that wasn't Kubuntu's fault
<Kalidarn> well it was the default layout
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: Konq is just beautiful in KDE 3.5
<Kalidarn> mm
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: AdBlock feature
<Kalidarn> nah 5.04 did suck
<fatejudger> Kalidarn: increased speed
<LjL> how stable is 3.5, by the way?
<Kalidarn> krynaptic was gay
<fatejudger> LjL: it's very stable
<Kalidarn> mm fatejudger 
<fatejudger> LjL: surprisingly stable for a Beta
<Kalidarn> im not using the beta atm
<Kalidarn> is it in dapper testing?
<fatejudger> no
<fatejudger> it has its own repo
<fatejudger> !KDE
<ubotu> I heard kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<fatejudger> eh, not that one
<LjL> fatejudger: you mean that except for the stuff listed in Kubuntu's known bugs page, i would be relatively safe installing it for daily usage?
<fatejudger> www.kubuntu.org
<fatejudger> it's on the main page
<fatejudger> LjL: I would say so
<fatejudger> LjL: just be VERY careful with that arts bug
<Kalidarn> mm
<fatejudger> LjL: you will scream if you accidentally upgrade it
<LjL> fatejudger: downgrading it back isn't painless?
<fatejudger> LjL: I did, and I had a KDE crash window every 3 seconds
<fatejudger> LjL: downgrading what?
<LjL> arts
<fatejudger> no, that's super easy
<fatejudger> LjL: but you don't have to upgrade in the first place
<fatejudger> LjL: just leave the current version of arts on there
<fatejudger> LjL: in the upgrade section, just select "keep"
<Kalidarn> as Mark Shuttleworth said in a conference, "Kubuntu has got better"
<Kalidarn> and inded it has
<Kalidarn> Xubuntu still sucks
<Kalidarn> ;p
<Kalidarn> but im sure it will get better
<fatejudger> Xubuntu?
<LjL> fatejudger: i'm using aptitude... i suppose i can look up how to "keep" packages in aptitude, anyway
<Kalidarn> i hate desktop environemnts where they hate desktop icons
<Kalidarn> its XFCE
<Kalidarn> ie Ubuntu = Gnome Kubuntu = KDE Xubuntu = XFCE
<Kalidarn> Rox their file manager sucks
<LjL> Kalidarn: well, both Ubuntu and Kubuntu apparently hate desktop icons :)
<Kalidarn> no
<Kalidarn> they have desktop icons
<Kalidarn> i like desktop cons
<Kalidarn> where i dump files
<Kalidarn> then i sort them
<Kalidarn> they go there and they annoy me
<fatejudger> I can't stand desktop icons
<Kalidarn> so then i deal with them
<Kalidarn> and put them where they belong
<fatejudger> in Windows, I used to only have my recycling bin
<LjL> do they? i don't see any, the ones that are default in KDE and Gnome are removed in (K)ubuntu by default
<Kalidarn> same fatejudger 
<Kalidarn> i used to clean
<fatejudger> now I have the recycling bin in the kicker
<Kalidarn> same
<fatejudger> I love the new kicker features in KDE 3.5
<Kalidarn> i like them because they remind me to dwal with them
<fatejudger> lock taskbar
<Kalidarn> like when i download a file
<fatejudger> elegant taskbar
<Kalidarn> i like it to go on my desktop
<fatejudger> multiple desktop icons
<LjL> fatejudger: do you know by any chance if they've fixed the top-of-the-screen-menubar behavior?
<fatejudger> LjL: ?
<fatejudger> LjL: in KDE 3.5?
<LjL> yeah
<sample> gudmorning
<fatejudger> LjL: want me to move it to the top?
<fatejudger> LjL: I always keep mine at the bottom, but I can try it for you
<LjL> fatejudger: that's not what i mean
<fatejudger> ?
<LjL> fatejudger: what i mean is, right click on the desktop, "Configure desktop", and "..... MacOS-style menubar"
<fatejudger> MacOS style menubar?
<LjL> yeah, one menubar at the top of the screen for all apps. like macos and amigaos (and decent interfaces in general ;) do
<fatejudger> what about it?
<fatejudger> LjL: eww, that is ugly as hell
<fatejudger> LjL: it's plain
<fatejudger> LjL: at least OS X has the clock at icons in it
<LjL> your opinion... my opinion, as well as that of people who've done usability tests, is that it's much better
<LjL> it's a panel
<LjL> you can add what you prefer to it
<LjL> just right click on it, and add
<LjL> and that's exactly the problem with kde 3.4...
<LjL> in older versions of KDE, you could add a "Menu bar" applet to *any* panel, and the menu would *only* show there
<fatejudger> LjL: well, this menu panel is weird
<fatejudger> LjL: there are two panels
<LjL> now that applet has gone (it's hidden, actually), and you're forced to stay with that unmovablepanel that gets activated by doing "MacOS style menubar"
<fatejudger> LjL: one on top of each other
<LjL> yes, that's precisely the problem (one of the problems, anyway)
<LjL> i'm now forced to do something very ugly in order to only have *one* panel with both menus and the rest
<fatejudger> LjL: that is strange
<fatejudger> LjL: I'm not a big OS X fan myself
<LjL> (specifically, i place the "Main panel" in the bottom-left corner of the screen, resize it to 1%, and set it to hidden.... ugly, eh?)
<fatejudger> LjL: no taskbar = big problem
<LjL> fatejudger: never used OS X in my life, or even had a Mac
<LjL> fatejudger: i do have a taskbar
<LjL> fatejudger: only, it's placed on the bottom-center of the screen, and hidden. it only shows when i reach the bottom of the screen with the mouse
<LjL> fatejudger: another approach (which is the one MacOS uses) is to add a "Windows List" applet to the panel, but i find that harder to use
<fatejudger> LjL: yeah
<fatejudger> LjL: usability scrificed for eye candy
<fatejudger> LjL: although macs have this cool feature when you press Fsomething
<fatejudger> LjL: and it sorts the windows
<LjL> hmm? actually, in this case i think it's eye candy sacrificed for screen estate
<fatejudger> LjL: and you can click on the one you want to see
<LjL> and screen estate is something i do value. i spent a lot of money for every inch of my monitor ;)
<fatejudger> LjL: screen estate is big for me
<fatejudger> LjL: my rez is only 1024x768
<fatejudger> LjL: which is why I LOVE multiple desktops
<LjL> well, in my case, the net result is that i have *one* (small) panel at the top of the screen, and nothing else, *with no menubar for every single window*, which is a waste of space
<[t0rc] > http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4229 help anyone?
<LjL> i mean, i do have a taskbar as i said, but that doesn't count as it stays hidden and well out of the way
<fatejudger> [t0rc] : holy shit, what did you do?
<LjL> i don't really like multiple desktops. i liked the "screens" concept in AmigaOS, which is similar, but different enough to make a difference, pardon the pun
<[t0rc] > fatejudger: idk...attempts to get fglrx drivers workin... thats my xorg.0.log 
<fatejudger> LjL: what's wrong with multiple desktops?
<[t0rc] > fatejudger: or whats left of it...it's like 100kb. 
<fatejudger> [t0rc] : I can't really help you out much there
<fatejudger> [t0rc] : I use nvidia-glx
<[t0rc] > fatejudger: hmm...suggestions? 
<[t0rc] > ahh, okay. 
<fatejudger> [t0rc] : oh geez, ATI stuff?
<fatejudger> [t0rc] : you are using one of the compatible cards right?
<[t0rc] > yerp
<fatejudger> [t0rc] : and you installed the package from apt?
<[t0rc] > 9800 Pro
<[t0rc] > basicall what happened: Running: Breezy 5.10, ATI 9800 Pro; Downloaded xorg fglrx drivers via synaptic as well as control panel; installed both; did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; ctrl-alt-backspace or /etc/init.d/gdm restart; at this point, im left at a TTY; tried fglrxconfig; ctrl-alt-bspace; GUI, but after fglrxinfo, it's using MESA again, not ati drivers. 
<LjL> fatejudger: *wrong*, nothing, but i never found them very elegant... on AmigaOS, screens opened automatically when needed (as configured by the user, if wanted, obiously), and each could have a different resolution and bit depth depending on the purpose... 
<[t0rc] > yerp
<LjL> fatejudger: anyway, in KDE, i prefer to just keep windows i'm using maximized. that's definitely not what i did in AmigaOS, but i find it more natural here
<fatejudger> LjL: I configured multiple desktops to only show the apps in the taskbar that are part of the desktop
<fatejudger> LjL: so it's like having 4 monitors
<LjL> fatejudger: perhaps it's just because I associate KDE more with Windows than with AmigaOS
<fatejudger> [t0rc] : wow, sounds like you got screwed
<fatejudger> [t0rc] : all I had to do was download nvidia-glx, type a command, and restart KDM
<[t0rc] > fatejudger: pretty much. that's how it seems.
<fatejudger> [t0rc] : have you completely restarted your computer yet?
<[t0rc] > fatejudger: wel i had it working in hoary hedgehog...but now with breezy...something has changed
<[t0rc] > yep
<[t0rc] > fatejudger: multiple times
<fatejudger> [t0rc] : that's REALLY strange
<fatejudger> [t0rc] : I'd come back later on in the day when the experts come on
<fatejudger> [t0rc] : they're better with that stuff than I am
<[t0rc] > heh
<kkathman> hello all :)
<LjL> fatejudger: figure what, if it were for me, i'd even move apps' toolbars to a single screen-wide bar... not even macos does that ;-) but i think it's the natural extension of the single-menubar concept
<LjL> fatejudger: applications' *windows* should be there for displaying their document's content, and nothing else, in my view. the "tools" (toolbars, menus, whatever) should be outside the window
<fatejudger> LjL: so you think the top menubar should go?
<fatejudger> LjL: as well as the second to the top one?
<fatejudger> LjL: after awhile it starts destroying the layout
<LjL> fatejudger: hm? no, wait, what do you mean?
<fatejudger> LjL: there's something to be said about a self contained program
<fatejudger> LjL: the window bar
<fatejudger> LjL: it isn't absolutely necessary to have there
<fatejudger> LjL: but it's smart
<LjL> fatejudger: you mean the window title?
<fatejudger> LjL: yeah
<fatejudger> LjL: the window title bar
<[t0rc] > fatejudger: well thanks for your time. 
<LjL> fatejudger: well, i'd get rid of it if i could think of a better alternative, but i can't
<LjL> fatejudger: but look for example at the way BeOS does it (there is a window theme in KDE that simulates the BeOS way, i think)
<LjL> fatejudger: it doesn't remove title bars, but it makes them take as little space as possible
<fatejudger> LjL: I've never used BeOS
<fatejudger> LjL: but these OSs were created back in time of 8 inch monitors
<fatejudger> LjL: this isn't a reality now
<fatejudger> LjL: people have desktop space
<LjL> fatejudger: try the B2 window decoration, you'll see what i mean
<fatejudger> LjL: many times with huge widescreens and super high resolutions
<LjL> fatejudger: BeOS was first sold in 1996 or 1998 or so
<LjL> fatejudger: it's one of the most recent OSes i can think of
<LjL> though the B2 theme doesn't look very nice at all IMHO
<fatejudger> the Moodin developer really needs to fix those links
<LjL> are you looking for B2? it's in kdeartwork-theme-window
<Kalidarn> i wonder what cedega 5 has
<SpecialBuddy> Does anyone know how to get higher screen resolution sizes
<SpecialBuddy> ?
<Kalidarn> how big is ur screen SpecialBuddy 
<SpecialBuddy> well on my laptop it's 1024x768
<SpecialBuddy> but I hooked up a larger monitor
<SpecialBuddy> and it's as big as I can go
<SpecialBuddy> Kalidarn?
<Kalidarn> mm
<Kalidarn> ah okay
<Kalidarn> u got ur drivers installed?
<SpecialBuddy> drivers for my monitor?
<Kalidarn> no graphics card
<SpecialBuddy> I think so
<kkathman> SpecialBuddy: you tried playing with the display resolutions I suppose
<SpecialBuddy> I have always had video but I plugged in another monitor and it the image is on the monitor and the laptop monitor is black
<SpecialBuddy> yeah
<Kalidarn> sorry i cant help you
<kkathman> SpecialBuddy: Sometimes on your laptop there is a function key and like an F-key that will put the image on both...have you looked at that?
<kkathman> Like on my Thinkpad its FN-F8
<SpecialBuddy> I have a think pad too
<SpecialBuddy> I'll try that
<kkathman> sometimes you have to cycle through
<kkathman> on your TP it might be diff...look on the F keys and there should be an F-key with a screen on it
<kkathman> oops my fn key is F7  so I just hit the Fn key and the lower left and the F7 key at the same time, and that switches mode
<conn> hi, is it possible to grab the kernel source from the repositories and compile just one module, to be inserted into the standard kernel?
<jk-> hi all.
<conn> sorry for the question, but I'm on a slow computer and it takes hours to compile the entire kernel
<jk-> anyone know if it's possible to add search dirs for the kio_info module? info://gcc doesn't find the info page, even though one exists.
<kkathman> !kernel compile
<ubotu> I don't know, kkathman
<kkathman> oops
<kkathman> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<kkathman> conn thats for you
<conn> reading now, thx
<conn> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<LjL> i'm not willing to compile a kernel for ubuntu, but something i think should probably be enabled by default in the standard kernel is SysRq support
<LjL> it doesn't get in the way of "newbies", and it's just useful when all goes south
<jk-> ah, nevermind, looks like there is no gcc info page, but the info command just reverts to displaying the man page.
<overlade> hi all , nobody know the arch channel plz ? 
<conn> kkathman, I followed the guide up to actually compiling. I imported ubuntu's config for my kernel, but I modified only one setting, to enable rw support in the ntfs module. Is it safe to "make modules" (and not the kernel) then sue the ntfs.ko that's produced, do you think?
<conn> *use
<sambagirl> who your going to sue?
<sambagirl> i thought is free? why your sueing?
<conn> ;) typo
<sambagirl> ohhh
<sambagirl> :)
<sambagirl> if it saying Remote closed the connection, it meaning that they shut off client?
<sambagirl> what is dead socket?
<_jacques> i have no write permissions on my FAT32 partitions after installing kubuntu. what do i have to change?
<linuxania> is kde 3.5 RC1 going to be released today
<bimberi> _jacques: /etc/fstab, change ro to rw on the relevant lines
<_jacques> bimberi: thanks, but it already says that. the line reads: defaults,uid=0,gid=0,auto,rw,nouser
<fujisan> HELP
* firephoto throws the life ring
<fujisan> my xp pro can do so much more than kubuntu how do i set kubuntu to do the same?
<conn> does anyone know where I can find the modules right after "make modules" during kernel compilation?
<jk-> conn: they're around the build tree
<jk-> you can 'make modules_install' to get them installed in /lib/modules/
<conn> jk-, where's that?
<jk-> conn: where you ran make
<conn> jk-, no, I don't want to do that, I need just one module
<jk-> ah
<jk-> which one?
<conn> ntfs.ko
<fujisan> you guys cant answer my question..?
<bimberi> _jacques: hm, the uid=0,gid-0 bit probably means that only root can write to it (but i don't know a lot about it, "man mount" knows more)
<fujisan> ;(
<jk-> something like fs/ntfs/ntfs.ko
<jk-> or 'find ./ -name ntfs.ko' :)
<jk-> fujisan: what exactly is the problem ?
<_jacques> bimberi: i guess if changed that to 1000 it would work for me, probably not for other users tho...
<fujisan> i cant use my external tv card i cant play games on kubuntu :(
<fujisan> i cant use my htpc software
<fujisan> all its good for is chat, browse (http) and internetradio and text office things
<fujisan> its so limited
<bimberi> _jacques: yes, although i think you can do things with the mask switches to enable all users access too
<propagandhi> fujisan: heres a thought - perhaps kubuntu isnt what you are looking for, perhaps heading back to windows town is the way to go
<fujisan> i'll just wait for windows vesta :)))
<propagandhi> fujisan: lucky you, vista is going to be fabulous (note the sarcasm)
<_jacques> bimberi: thanks for you help! weird of the ubuntu installation to get this wrong... but i'm on it
<fujisan> i know its so great
<bimberi> _jacques: np :)
<fujisan> isnt it great closed source which can do all your things ;)))
<fujisan> w/o even trying to hard :)
<propagandhi> fujisan: depends what your things are and how mentally disabled you are
<fujisan> Bill Gates is my hero ;)
<fujisan> hehe
<propagandhi> fujisan: http://www.bisonium.com/blog/images/Gates-Jugend.jpg
<fujisan> i never click on links from people i dont know
<fujisan> my dad says its bad
<propagandhi> fujisan: it must be bed time about now hey?
<fujisan> btw i think the apple os is the best ever i have a mac laptop
<fujisan> ;))
<fujisan> yes i'm up against the rules :p
<fujisan> yaya
* fujisan is almost 14
<propagandhi> fujisan: what version of OSX
<fujisan> g10 something
<_jacques> this is one hell of a conversation!
<propagandhi> _jacques: yes totally agree
<fujisan> _jacques i know cuz your not in it ..:P
<_jacques> hehe. 
<propagandhi> fujisan: I'm finding it hard to take you seriously
<propagandhi> fujisan: why are you here
<fujisan> i'm a wizkid
<fujisan> i was joking
<fujisan> i write software
<propagandhi> fujisan: software such as
<fujisan> i cant talk about it
<fujisan> work in progress :)
<propagandhi> fujisan: you're a real nutter 
<fujisan> i'm working on a new os
<fujisan> for robots
<fujisan> ai
<fujisan> you wouldnt understand
<fujisan> :)
<jk-> conn: working?
<_jacques> fujisan: i get the impression you're talking to yourself!
<fujisan> _jacques i cant help it i'm smart and cocky soz
<fujisan> :)
<conn> jk-, I ran a search and it only found the 2 modules already on my system :(
<fujisan> aww :(
<jk-> conn: 'grep NTFS .config' ?
<jk-> (this is all from the directory where you ran 'make')
<conn> CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m
<conn> # CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set
<conn> CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y
<propagandhi> fujisan: i think they call this trolling
<conn> it's set to compile as a module with rw enabled
<jk-> ok, cool
<conn> would someone else have the ntfs.ko available for the default ubuntu kernel I can just download?
<fujisan> trolling?
<fujisan> i'm just joking
<conn> I'm on a PII system and I don't have time to compile the whole kernel
<jk-> oh
<fujisan> lol
<jk-> you haven't compiled it yet then?
<jk-> didn't you 'make modules' ?
<conn> jk-, I skipped to "make modules", and ommitted make
<jk-> that should be fine..
<conn> the modules are still being compiled, but it passed the ntfs dir
<jk-> and 'find ./ -name ntfs.ko' didn't return anything?
<fujisan> i love you guys :))
<fujisan> exp. you propagandhi
<fujisan> :P
<propagandhi> fujisan: so do you have a legitimate question about anything to do with kubuntu
<conn> nope, just the default 386 and 686 kernel modules in /lib/modules/
<fujisan> esp. *
<fujisan> yes
<jk-> how about just 'make fs/ntfs/ntfs.ko'  ?
<jk-> conn: if you did a 'find ./', it shouldn't list anything above the current dir...
<fujisan> how do i recompile a reversed engineered module from the kernel without having to do the primary install again , propagandhi?
<conn> make: *** No rule to make target `fs/ntfs/ntfs.ko'.  Stop.
<jk-> conn: oh, you mean the modules are still building?
<conn> jk-, I searched from /, the entire system
<jk-> conn: ok, no need to do that though :)
<conn> jk-, they were still building yes, but it finished with the fs (and ntfs) dir
<fujisan> i read the cathedral and the bazar
<fujisan> great story
<conn> how do I build just that dir? your instructions didn't work
<fujisan> Open source
<jk-> conn: hang a sec, i haven't played with the kbuild stuff for a while.
<fujisan> only thing i like as open source would be sex and women like in the 60s :P
<jsubl2> maybe cd fs/ntfs && make
<propagandhi> fujisan: i can honestly tell you I dont know
<fujisan> ok propagandhi
<fujisan> np
<fujisan> ;)
<jk-> make SUBDIRS=fs/ntfs
<jk-> or, even better:
<jk-> make SUBDIRS=fs/ntfs modules
<conn> jsubl2 maybe cd fs/ntfs && make
<conn> propagandhi fujisan: i can honestly tell 
<conn> oops sorry!
<conn> I pasted from here by accident
<fujisan> SPAMMER
<jk-> conn: you won't be able to cd && make :(
<jsubl2> o sorry
<conn> it made the module but with warnings
<conn> it says symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/Module.symvers
<conn>  is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.
<jk-> warnings about overriding SUBDIRS on the command line ?
<jk-> ah, ok.
<jk-> it may work now.. just try it out with insmod.
<conn> ok
<jsubl2> you need to copy it into place and do a update-modules don't you
<jk-> nope
<jk-> well not if it's just a once-off
<conn> it inserted, but I got a kernel tainted message in the kernel
<conn> ntfs: no version for "struct_module" found: kernel tainted.
<jk-> if you want to have a 'proper' module, you'll need to do a complete 'make modules'
<conn> but will this tainted driver work?
<jk-> it will probably work :)
<jk-> try to mount a ntfs partition?
<conn> I'm gonna use it to install linux on a ntfs partition in a prepared loopback file :)
<jk-> watch out though, i've heard the RW support can be kinda dangerous.
<conn> afaik the rw mode is fine on normal files if the size doesn't change
<jk-> conn: you have somethign against partitions? :)
* jk- thinks
<jk-> how are you planning to boot into the loopback mount ?
<sophie_> exit
<sophie_> screen
<conn> jk-, actually, I do. I installed ubuntu on my laptop twice now, and I've had to remove it because of driver troubles. I have limited space and it's a PITA to ntfsresize/fdisk and shrink/resize :)
<sophie_> oops
<conn> jk-, to boot, I was thinking of creating a small partition for /boot to hold the kernel etc, and use it to mount the loopback file and change to root
<jk-> conn: i guess you could do some cool stuff with an initramfs too, and not need a /boot at all :)
<conn> jk-, I'll take your word on that because i have no clue what it is, hehe
<jk-> ah
<jk-> a small filesystem passed to the kernel as a complete image (at boot)
<jk-> the kernel extracts it into ram and uses it as an early root fs.
<conn> this is what I'm basing my efforts on: http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=103089008129720&w=2
<jsubl2> you could use a live cd
<conn> jk-, yes but wouldn't that need, eg a prepared boot floppy?
<conn> or cd, yes
<jk-> conn: nope
<fujisan> i have linux for dummies the ebook :))
<conn> I've used the live cd, my cdrom is too slow to make it usuable
<yudi> does anyone know how to fix my display resolution? i just have 320x240 and 640x480 :( even i use GeForce 2 Tornado.. i only can use >= 800x600 in windows.. how to fix it?
<conn> jk-, how could I boot into that without a floppy or partition?
<yudi> do you know what i mean? sorry i'm not fluent in english
<SpecialBuddy> I need to know how to fix resolution too
<yudi> SpecialBuddy: yes.. me too buddy :)
<jk-> conn: the initramfs is packed into the kernel boot image
<jsubl2> yudi: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<yudi> thank u jsubl2 
<jk-> so as long as the bootloader can load the boot image (kernel + initramfs) , it'll work
<SpecialBuddy> thanks
<jk-> but yeah, will require a bit of hacking :)
<jsubl2> good luck SpecialBuddy and yudi 
<conn> jk-, but you can't boot into the loopback file, so you need to somehow boot into that kernel.. oh, can u boot into a kernel image from a ntfs partition?
<jk-> you'd boot into the uncomressed ram fs, then mount your loopback fs, then chroot to that
<conn> interesting :)
<SpecialBuddy> thanks
<conn> but seriously, if we could streamline this process (providing it works), it would be a nice way for windows users to have a trial run of ubuntu with less hassle
<jk-> i think that's what the live cd is for ;)
<conn> it would have been a lot easier for me if the standard kernel had rw support, hehe ;)
<conn> I guess so, but I find live cd's really limited on my system, it's old-ish
<jsubl2> always cygwin considered that
<conn> either way it's an interesting challenge to see if I can get it working :)
<jk-> yeah :)
<jk-> let us know how it goes :)
<conn> I will, thx
<conn> I better make a note of the fs you mentioned, what was it?
<conn> ah initramfs
<jk-> yup
<conn> thanks for all the help, it's much appreciated
<SpecialBuddy> I really wish I didn't upgrade to breezy
<SpecialBuddy> it sucks compared to the last version
<jsubl2> why whats wrong
<jsubl2> i like it better
<SpecialBuddy> I just don't like it
<SpecialBuddy> I have to restart all the time to get wireless to work
<jsubl2> yeah i don't know about wireless.. have you tried the wiki
<SpecialBuddy> no but the last version had no problems
<SpecialBuddy> this version has all kinds
<jsubl2> well maybe just find a little tweak to make on the wiki and all would be well u don't know if you dont try.. what kinda wireless
<SpecialBuddy> well I'm just saying that I had no problems before and it sucks that I have to find or look for ways to fix it because I didn't have to before
<SpecialBuddy> I don't know much about linux as it is
<jsubl2> do you know the kinda wireless you have
<SpecialBuddy> and my keyboard keeps messing up and I don't think it's the keyboard 
<jsubl2> laptop or desktop
<SpecialBuddy> it's a laptop
<jsubl2> that is odd
<SpecialBuddy> yeah
<jsubl2> what kinda laptop
<SpecialBuddy> thinkpad
<SpecialBuddy> r51
<jsubl2> the only stuff i see on the wiki is hoary 
<n2zstik> hello!
<SpecialBuddy> ha
<SpecialBuddy> figures
<jsubl2> they have r50 and r52  no 51
<jsubl2> my boss is supposed to get me a thinkpad next year
<SpecialBuddy> oh yeah
<SpecialBuddy> our school gives them to everyone
<jsubl2> current model i hope
<jsubl2> really nice.. which school
<SpecialBuddy> Northern Michigan University
<SpecialBuddy> my stupid keyboard keeps typing the wrong letters
<yudi> su
<jsubl2> it works ok with windows
<SpecialBuddy> the laptop is ok and I would thnk about buying one but this one sucks 
<SpecialBuddy> 1.3 celeron
<yudi> sorry :( wrong channel :(
<SpecialBuddy> our school goes cheep
<jsubl2> well it was free haha
<SpecialBuddy> not really
<SpecialBuddy> nothing is free
<HaLoGeN> sorry got disconnected just now..what's the solution
<jsubl2> yeah i know i was being sarcastic
<SpecialBuddy> it's more of a loan and still have to pay with tuition
<jsubl2> i am sure the tuition is steep enough to pay for it
<jk-> HaLoGeN: soluion to what?
<jk-> *solution
<SpecialBuddy> it's not a bad idea but I need something more powerful for what I'm doing
<cyne> anyone know why when i run glxgears, or an open gl game, that every few seconds there is a slight pause in the video output?
<jsubl2> the newest laptop info is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/
<SpecialBuddy> it works good wth windows, I have server2003, xp and linux installed on it
<cyne> could it be something to do with my driver settings?
<jsubl2> SpecialBuddy: yeah i really don't know the best distro for laptops.... i don't have one so...
<fatejudger> will Kubuntu ever auto-connect inserted wireless cards?
<melodramatic> i only have a p3 1000mhz should i go with gnome or kde.. im new to linux so i dont really know both of those
<SpecialBuddy> well kubuntu and ubuntu have been the best except for breezy
<fatejudger> instead of having to bring them up manually
<fatejudger> melodramatic: how much RAM?
<melodramatic> 512
<fatejudger> melodramatic: KDE
<melodramatic> ok thks so i guess kde is asking less ram than gnome?
<yudi> jsubl2: should i choose autodetect video hardware: yes / no?
<fatejudger> melodramatic: no, Gnome uses a tiny bit less
<jsubl2> what kinda of video hardware
<fatejudger> melodramatic: but KDE is just beautiful
<melodramatic> ok :) thks ill go with kubuntu than
<fatejudger> melodramatic: I doubt you'll notice the difference
<jsubl2> yudi what kinda of video hardware
<firephoto> melodramatic: i have kubuntu loaded up on a thinkpad t20  p700 w/256mb ram. runs fine.
<firephoto> (savage vid driver issues though)
<melodramatic> is ubuntu and kubuntu developped by the same team?
<yudi> jsubl2: graphics card... i only have resolution 640x480.. and it's annoying
<yudi> jsubl2: i want to have resolution more than that
<melodramatic> ho if your thinkpad runs it i might be fine
<jsubl2> yudi: yeah say yes and if you still have problems you can run the command again
<yudi> jsubl2: :) ok
<yudi> I use inno3D MX(400) 64BIT 64MB AGP DDR VA, what i should choose about the X Server Driver?
<jsubl2> is that an nvidia variant the mx400 part looks familiar.. but nvidia is normally detected ok
<jsubl2> yudi: sorry i don't know what to tell you if all else fails the vesa should work. but no 3d with that driver
<jsubl2> yudi: have you tried asking in #ubuntu
<SpecialBuddy> does anyone know how to get two monitors to work with a laptop
<cyne> anyone know how to change my colour depth in X ?
<SpecialBuddy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<SpecialBuddy> might help
<SpecialBuddy> but I need to know how to have two monitors at the same time
<cyne> thanks!
<jsubl2> cyne: it is near the bottom
<SpecialBuddy> hey jsubl2, do you know how to get two monitors working
<jsubl2> no sorry..
<SpecialBuddy> why does this have to be so hard
<jk-> SpecialBuddy: which card is this with ?
<jk-> actually, i should probably stay out of this one :)
<fatejudger> !samba
<ubotu> from memory, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<jsubl2> SpecialBuddy: did u try asking in #ubuntu
<SpecialBuddy> jk-, well it's on a laptop
<SpecialBuddy> no
<jk-> yahuh
<jk-> but which video chipset/driver ?
<SpecialBuddy> no idea
<SpecialBuddy> I know it can be done with windows
<jsubl2> SpecialBuddy: lspci |grep -i vga
<jk-> SpecialBuddy: which laptop?
<SpecialBuddy> thinkpad
<fatejudger> for some reason Samba is really flaking out on my laptop
<fatejudger> it says that certain folders are shared
<fatejudger> but when I try to navigate them it says they don't exist
<jk-> i've put up a few things here (for debian & a T30), you may be able to extract some useful stuff from that for breezy: http://ozlabs.org/~jk/docs/T30+linux/
<fatejudger> any suggestions on the matter?
<SpecialBuddy> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<jk-> grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SpecialBuddy> for me
<jk-> SpecialBuddy: just curious, what does windows do about adding/removing monitors?
<jk-> SpecialBuddy: and what if you have applications in the part of the desktop that just went away ?
<SpecialBuddy> I guess I don't understand what you are asking
<jk-> ok, nevermind, i've gotta run. :)
<SpecialBuddy> root@ubuntu5000:~# grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SpecialBuddy>         Driver          "kbd"
<SpecialBuddy>         Driver          "mouse"
<SpecialBuddy>         Driver          "synaptics"
<SpecialBuddy>         Driver          "i810"
<fatejudger> !tell SpecialBuddy about pastebin
<SpecialBuddy> hahaha
<SpecialBuddy> what's wrong with pasting it here
<N17R0> well 0.01 sec. of my firefox compile time :/
<fatejudger> SpecialBuddy: it floods the channel, and it's annoying
<SpecialBuddy> floods the channel?
<fatejudger> SpecialBuddy: yes
<SpecialBuddy> k
<SpecialBuddy> sorry
<jsubl2> o well.  i should have told you to put it in #flood
<cyne> :(((
<Hobbsee> what's up cyne?
<cyne> hi Hobbsee  :)
<cyne> my OpenGL is jerky
<Hobbsee> eek
<cyne> it is smooth for a few seconds and then pauses, then smooth, pause etc
<cyne> i tried disabling 'composite' on my desktop
<cyne> and also reduced colour depth to 16
<cyne> but it doesn't affect my opengl it seems
<cyne> also tried changing video settings in a game with opengl to no avail
<jsubl2> what cpu and mobo
<cyne> even on the crap low settings it jerks
<jsubl2> and how much mem and what apps are runnin
<Hobbsee> what versoin of openGL?
<cyne> not sure on the mb.. it's a k7 cpu
<cyne> amd xp2000 athlon
* Hobbsee hasnt really a clue, but thinks that could be a logical place to start
<cyne> Hobbsee: ok... how might i determine that?
<Hobbsee> kinfocenter
<Hobbsee> could be kinfocentre - not sure which way they usually choose to spell it
<Hobbsee> openGL tab
<cyne> 2.0.0
<cyne> NVIDIA 76.67
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<cyne> not sure on what glx is
* Hobbsee hopes that there's someone who will come along who knows something about openGL
<cyne> me too!
<jsubl2> did you apt-get the nvidia stuff or get it off of nvidia web site
<cyne> jsubl2: i used kynaptic
<jsubl2> you on hoary
<cyne> breezy
<jsubl2> my kubuntu 64 don't have kynaptic
<jsubl2> only adept
<cyne> :) well i started with hoary
<cyne> and then i kept doing apt-get dist-upgrade
<jsubl2> just curious i don't know how to fix your problem
<cyne> it's strange isn't it :)... even when i just run glxgears, i get the jerky problem
<jsubl2> i have not seen jerky screen since i ran solaris 10
<cyne> it goes smooth for about 3 seconds, then 'pauses' for about 10 100ths of a second ad infinitum
<jsubl2> any specific app runnin that shows the problem
<cyne> what do you mean?
<cyne> oh... right, well, Neverwinter Nights
<jsubl2> is that a game
<cyne> yes
<jsubl2> i am old
<cyne> :)
<jsubl2> does it do it with other games
<jsubl2> graphic intensive ones
<cyne> actually it doesn't do it with doomsday
<jsubl2> i been asking questions for a living for along time.. i am a sys admin
<cyne> which i just tried, the only other 3d game i have working on it
<cyne> (linux)
<cyne> which is strange... only does it with nwn i suppose, which is the more 'modern' of the two
<pc22> any easier way to connect winblows and kubuntu?
<cyne> pc22, samba
<pc22> im tinkering with that and i cant get it right
<pc22> cyne: ?
<cyne> sorry mate i don't know what to say... i use samba to transfer files to and from my windows machine
<cyne> i have file sharing turned on in windows
<jsubl2> cyne: what video resolution
<cyne> jsubl2: neverwinter nights does it at every resolution available
<jsubl2> bummer
<jsubl2> cyne maybe google for nvidia configs.. maybe there is some obscure option you can turn on.. gentoo forums can be quite good for  this kinda thing
<cyne> jsubl2: cool thanks man... by asking me questions you made me realise a few things
<jsubl2> np.. sitting here bored drinking beer
<cyne> what brand? :)
<jk-> back
<jsubl2> budweiser
<jsubl2> it was on sale
<cyne> ;)
<pc22> cyne, how did u make urs?
<cyne> jsubl2: heh, well i found the problem
<jsubl2> what was it
<cyne> it was my little superkaramba widget which counts the cpu usage etc
<cyne> piece of cr#^
<jsubl2> thus my question what apps are running.
<cyne> :(
<cyne> thanks for putting me on the right path :)
<jsubl2> cann't tell you how many times i talk to admin and by the time i get done asking questions they say o  wait never mind
<jsubl2> superkaramba/gdesklets are really cool but can be a resource hog
<Delvien> How do i change my login splash ( IE where i enter in my password
<robotgeek> Delvien: art.gnome.org ..check the faq section :)
<Delvien> robotgeek im not in gnome though
<robotgeek> ohh,,my bad!!
<jsubl2> i woulda bet kcontrol had a setting but i don't see it.. use auto login :)
<robotgeek> Delvien: okay, launch your kde control panel. 
<Delvien> robotgeek its open
<robotgeek> Delvien: it should say something about a login. (sorry, but i used kde once. I am recalling from memory)
<jk-> Delvien:  it's in the 'Login manager' section
<Delvien> jk- i dont see where i can change the window where i type in my password
* robotgeek should leave this channel, he hurts more than he can help here!
<jk-> Delvien: what do you want to change ?
<Delvien> jk- the GUI area where i type in my password and has my username
<jk-> yes, that's what the "Appearance" tab modifies
<Delvien> jk- says you know where you pick your session, or just revboot, shutdown etc
<nalioth> robotgeek: you should use kde so you can pick all this up
<robotgeek> nalioth: i am using openbox, only reason i have kde apps is for amarok 
<jk-> .. and "Font", and "Background", etc
<Delvien> jk- is there anyway i can preview this instead of having to log out and back in
<robotgeek> nalioth: that too is skipping, so back to xmms
<jk-> Delvien: no, i don't think so :(
<Delvien> robotgeek skipping?
<robotgeek> Delvien: yeah, sound stops playing whenever i switch virtual desktops
<Delvien>  how much memory you have?
<robotgeek> or say open a browser 
<robotgeek> 768mb
<Delvien> and how many things do you have running
<jk-> robotgeek: are you using the arts engine?
<Delvien> i have the same problem every now and then , 
<jk-> or gstreamer ?
<Delvien> xine
<Delvien> err gstreamer sorry
<robotgeek> jk-: xine engine
* robotgeek has given up on gstreamer!
<Delvien> jk- try gstreamer
<jk-> hm
<Delvien> err sorry robotgeek try gstreamer
<jk-> Delvien: no, i'm using the arts engine, and no problems with skipping, so i don't think i'll change :)
<jk-> ah :)
<Delvien> jk- that was meant for robotgeek hehe sorry
<robotgeek> hmm, choices, choices!
<Delvien> brb
<robotgeek> it skips without even doing anything using gstreamer!
<robotgeek> anyways, since you asked...all i am running is irssi, and firefox
<robotgeek> and amarok skips for a sec. that pisses me off!
<robotgeek> i even tried with a nice -5 amarok, and it still happens. 
* robotgeek thinks it's bad alsa settings?
<jk-> robotgeek: tried increasing your buffer size (or the gstreamer/xine equivalent?)
<robotgeek> jk-: i don't mind trying artsd too. infact, i'll try it out right away!
<jk-> :)
<KaoticEvil> damn
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: that is not a greeting
<KaoticEvil> huh?
<jk-> is now! :)
<KaoticEvil> oh.. heh.. wrong window :P
<KaoticEvil> hey nalioth ;)
<yudi> i have problem with the Kubuntu, i can enter the xwindow (command: startx), the error is: Could not init found path element unix/:7100 removing from the list
<yudi> and there are some warning above :(
<KaoticEvil> yudi:  you shouldnt have to enter startx to get X running.. it should start automatically...
<yudi> ok, i do reset on my computer
<yudi> thanks :)
<pupil> what player is comparable to windows media player, and it is possible to use windows media player on linux with codecs etc?
<Kamping_Kaiser> try amarok
<Kamping_Kaiser> as for codecs. have to ask ubotu
<pupil> !ubotu tell pupil about codecs
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell pupil about w32codecs
<stupendo44> I'm curious, how does linux (kubuntu) handle deleting files that are being used? They appear to be deleted, but they can continue to be used if they already were. So how does it work?
<kkathman> stupendo44: what exactly are you talking about
<kkathman> cuz when I do a rm on a file its gone
<stupendo44> right. If I'm playing a video, and delete it, it will continue playing till the end. Did the file get deleted, or not?
<KaoticEvil> i would assume that the file is loaded fully into RAM, either physical or swap....
<KaoticEvil> oh, in the case of a video, ive no idea
<KaoticEvil> stupendo44:  why not just look in the dir that the video was in to see if it got deleted?
<stupendo44> not likely, because of different situations I've tried. There just isn't that much available
<stupendo44> it's not in the directory after I delete it
<KaoticEvil> well, then its deleted
<KaoticEvil> :)
<stupendo44> seemingly...
<stupendo44> but it can still be used.
<KaoticEvil> i dont know
<kkathman> still be used how?
<stupendo44> Don't get me wrong, it's defnitely better than Windows' never-ending "file in use" problem.
<KaoticEvil> i never had aproblem with that ;)
<freeflying_> hi all 
<icewt> stupendo44: take a look at df before and after deleting it while playing it
<freeflying_> how to enable socks proxy in kde
<stupendo44> if I'm already using it (playing video, uploading file, etc). It doesn't crap out or anything
<stupendo44> icewt: ok, I'll try that when I get a chance
<icewt> stupendo44: ...and after stopping the playback
<KaoticEvil> it may just mark it hidden, or READY for deletion until its unlocked
<stupendo44> I've thought that maybe since deleting doesn't actually remove the data from the disk (only removes from fat), maybe the program using the file already knows where the physical location is of the whole file
<KaoticEvil> and THEN actually delete it, when its no longer locked
<stupendo44> btw, is fat the correct term to refer to the file index
<stupendo44> File Allocation Table
<stupendo44> KaoticEvil: I've thought of that. but I asked because I didn't know
<KaoticEvil> that just occured to me ;)
<KaoticEvil> heres my question.. i need a non-destructive repartioning tool
<jk-> stupendo44: the file (on disk) will be freed when there are no longer any references to it (either from the file system, or applications that have the file open)
<KaoticEvil> well, partition joiner
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: gparted?
<stupendo44> jk-: ok
<KaoticEvil> front-end for parted?
<stupendo44> I just found that out, kinda
<jk-> so when the video player closes it, it's gone.
<stupendo44> KaoticEvil: What do you mean non-destructive?
<jk-> well, it's still there on disk.. 
<jk-> but you can no longer open it :)
<KaoticEvil> it doesnt destroy the data on the partitions
<stupendo44> KaoticEvil: If you change something it, will make the changes
<KaoticEvil> i need to join 2 partitions on my drive, without destroying the data on them
<stupendo44> jk-: right. I was uploading a file and I accidentally deleted it before I meant to. The file continued uploading. I used watch df -m to find out that once I stopped the upload, the file was deleted
<KaoticEvil> i know Partition Magic for windows... but ive had REALLY bad luck with that and linux partitions.. especially ext3
<jk-> yep
<stupendo44> KaoticEvil: yeah, I wouldn't use that
<KaoticEvil> im not going to :P
<stupendo44> gparted works pretty well, but I've never joined parts
<KaoticEvil> it works great for FAT32 and NTFS...
<KaoticEvil> Partmag, that is
* kkathman is scared of gparted
<KaoticEvil> lol.. why?
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: not possible except with partition magic
<KaoticEvil> nalioth:  really?
<KaoticEvil> damn.
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: mount the 2nd drive into your existing filesystem
<kkathman> there ya go...I trust PM :)
<KaoticEvil> it is...
<fatejudger> I've been having some trouble with Samba on my laptop
<KaoticEvil> its mounted to /windows/data
<fatejudger> I can't seem to access the shares on there
<fatejudger> I can see them
<fatejudger> but when I try to access them samba says they don't exist
<KaoticEvil> but i need the free space in it elsewhere
<fatejudger> what's going on?
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger:  are the workgroups the same?
<kkathman> hey fatejudger  :)
<KaoticEvil> hmmm... anyone used the gparted Convert?
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: be wary
<KaoticEvil> i can backup everything on there...
<stupendo44> KaoticEvil: I screwed my xp drive with it
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: the best option is to mount the 2nd into your homedir
<stupendo44> fortunately I fixed it
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: yes
<KaoticEvil> nalioth:  i need the free space on it elsewhere tho :(
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: they're both the same workgroup
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: though it shouldn't matter
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger:  you can see the shares, but not access them?
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: yes
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: when I try to access them it says they don't exist
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger:  what OS's are running?
<fatejudger> Kubuntu
<fatejudger> on both computers
<KaoticEvil> doh...
<fatejudger> ?
<fatejudger> well isn't that what you wanted to know?
<KaoticEvil> yeah
<KaoticEvil> that was at myself 
<stdoubt> fatejudger: why u using samba for 2 linux boxes? sambas for accessing windows shares ;] 
<fatejudger> stdoubt: I can do that though
<fatejudger> stdoubt: samba is reliable
<fatejudger> stdoubt: samba also works with Windows
<fatejudger> stdoubt: so I can access the same shares using my Windows boxes
<stdoubt> fatejudger: oh -thought you just had 2 kubuntus nm
<fatejudger> stdoubt: I have 2 Kubuntu boxes and 2 WinXP boxes
<nalioth> fatejudger: samba IS a windows protocol
<stdoubt> fatejudger: wish i could help, but FWIW, try NFS between the 2 kubuntus anyway
<fatejudger> I'd like to get Samba working if I could
<nalioth> fatejudger: real *nix users use nfs between their *boxen
<fatejudger> it works the other way around
<fatejudger> I can access the samba shares on my Kubuntu desktop from my Kubuntu laptop
<fatejudger> it's really weird
<winXperts> what error are you getting?
<fatejudger> it says that it can't find that share
<winXperts> in windows you get that?
<fatejudger> no
<fatejudger> on the other Kubuntu box
<fatejudger> ok, I think I found out what the problem is
<fatejudger> but I don't know how to solve it
<fatejudger> both my laptop and desktop have similar names
<fatejudger> in fact, the first few characters of their names is similar
<fatejudger> well, they're exactly the same
<fatejudger> how far in does Samba read?
<KaoticEvil> you would think that it would read the whole name
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: it doesn't though, I know that
<KaoticEvil> really?
<winXperts> 14 chars
<fatejudger> well apparently not
<winXperts> quite sure
<fatejudger> winXperts: are you?
<fatejudger> because what I see the EXACT same folders on both computers
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger:  if it was the machine names, it wouldnt work either way tho ;)
<fatejudger> *because I see
<fatejudger> I have one folder shared on my desktop, and 2 on my laptop
<winXperts> how long is the name?
<fatejudger> but when I navigate to my desktop computer name
<KaoticEvil> hell, ive just barely gotten my kubuntu to read my windows shares lol
<KaoticEvil> i havent even tried it the other way
<fatejudger> it shows both shares
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: it's really easy
<winXperts> did you copy the smb.conf to second box?
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: I'm surprised it isn't working right now
<fatejudger> winXperts: no...
<fatejudger> winXperts: why would I have the exactly same smb.conf?
<Delvien> how do i apply a KDM theme?
<winXperts> like i said if you copy them from one boxen to another
<KaoticEvil> wow, i havent even setup sharing yet heh
<winXperts> can you post smb.conf from both in http://www.pastebin.com
<fatejudger> ok, another problem
<fatejudger> this one is in Windows
<fatejudger> if I try to access one of my Kubuntu laptop shares, using one of my WinXP boxes
<fatejudger> it asks me for a username and password
<stdoubt> Delvien:http://www.kde-look.org/
<qbit> if you're running a samba server you might need to add users to the smbpasswd dbase, these should match in username and password the windows user accounts
<KaoticEvil> wth...?
<KaoticEvil> all of the options in File Sharing are greyed out :(
<winXperts> if you create a user with the same username and password in your linux box that will not happen or if you enable guest ok = yes in your share or if you change security = share NOT RECOMMENDED
<qbit> but since there are many different ways of setting up samba the number of variables are considerable
<fatejudger> qbit: but I don't want users
<winXperts> qbit smbpasswd is not recommended anymore use tdbsam instead
<fatejudger> qbit: I want everybody to have read only access
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: start it using kdesu
<fatejudger> qbit: without credentials
<qbit> my samba servers all run on FreeBSD so I don't know much about the Linux side
<winXperts> fatejudger, enable guest ok = yes on share and map guest user to someuser
<KaoticEvil> i ran kcontrol as root
<qbit> yes, that would be the most quick and dirty
<KaoticEvil> doesnt that do the same thing?
<Delvien> another question, in Konsole, how to a move a file is the command sudo mv foo
<stdoubt> Delvien: huh?
<KaoticEvil> Delvien:  only if you need root access to the source or destination.... if you are the owner of the file, you can just mv foo
<stdoubt> ya
<KaoticEvil> owner of the file, and have write access in the source and destination directories*
<Delvien> Kaoticevil do i have to put the destination as well
<KaoticEvil> well, yeah
<KaoticEvil> you cant move a file with no destination ;)
<stdoubt> unless you want to mv it in the same dir
<Delvien> kaoticevil so if i mv kubuntu-blue /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes 
<stdoubt> then just mv foo foo2
<KaoticEvil> Delvien:  for that you would need sudo
<KaoticEvil> because users dont have write access in /usr
<KaoticEvil> usually, anyway
<KaoticEvil> . o O ( am i right? )
<stdoubt> looks like you want to just copy -no?
<stdoubt> mv = rename y'know ;] 
<Delvien> got it moved, but it say edit my ~/.kde/share/config/kdm/kdmrc and there is no such file in Kubuntu, where do i find this file?
<nalioth> Delvien: make one
<stdoubt> it's in a hidden directory in your home folder
<Delvien> stdoubt o
<stdoubt> "~/" = home directory
<Delvien> how do i show hidden folders in Konqerer
<stdoubt> the dot "." in front of .kde means it's hidden
<KaoticEvil> View -> Show Hidden Files
<nalioth> Delvien: in 'view'
* nalioth suggests everyone learn the terminal
<stdoubt> so i guess this is not the channel to ask about cryptsetup eh? :P
<nalioth> stdoubt: ask
<nalioth> stdoubt: someone may know
<stdoubt> anyone here got cryptsetup working with kubuntus default kernel?
<stdoubt> i got pretty far but it died with "incompatible libdevmapper" 
<nalioth> stdoubt: if you dont get an answer in here, try in #ubuntu 
<stdoubt> -and that was after it asked for my passwords
<Delvien> ok looks like i changed it , gonna see if it crashes now hehehe
<stdoubt> both bereezy versions have identical kernel anyone know?
<KaoticEvil> oh, nalioth ... i think i now why X was dying on me
<KaoticEvil> and it wasnt so much the video driver, really
<stdoubt> kool- 5x the ppes in ubuntu
<stdoubt> peeps*
<KaoticEvil> i was over-heating my grafx chip LOL
<l|nux> Hi all
<Extreme_Coder> I am new to (K)Ubuntu
<Extreme_Coder> I am linux and open source enthu and using Linux for 3 years
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> how come last amarok version is on kubuntu.org but in breezy repositories?
<kkathman> hi Extreme_Coder :)
* KaoticEvil nods at Ex-Cyber 
<Extreme_Coder> hi kkathman
<KaoticEvil> err.. Extreme_Coder even
* KaoticEvil kicks his auto-complete
<Hobbsee> Tallia1-KubuntuB: it came out after breezy was released, and there are no backports yet
<Extreme_Coder> as many LInux users, i tried many linux distros .. and finally landed up in (K)Ubuntu
<Extreme_Coder> some days back.. I installed Kubuntu
<Extreme_Coder> !!! IT'S GREAT !!!
<ubotu> Extreme_Coder: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Kaiser_Away> welcome to the dark side ;)
<Kaiser_Away> lol
<Extreme_Coder> well polished, well structured, ease of installing ...etc 
<Kaiser_Away> Extreme_Coder: the bots notice charachter is !
<stdoubt> I saw a funny sig. "ubuntu is an African word meaning 'I can configure Debian" :P
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> how come last amarok version is on kubuntu.org but in breezy repositories?
<stdoubt> can't
<Kaiser_Away> hyahahaaa
<kkathman> Hey Kamping_Kaiser :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) hi kkathman :)
<Hobbsee> Tallia1-KubuntuB: it came out after breezy was released, and there are no backports yet
<kkathman> stdoubt: hehe true
<Kamping_Kaiser> !lart kkathman
* ubotu rm -rf's kkathman
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> backports?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> !backports
<Hobbsee> hey Kamping_Kaiser :)
<kkathman> ubotu: what's up?
<ubotu> everything is okay thanks
<kkathman> kewl
<Extreme_Coder> I wonder whether Kubuntu is recommended for Devlopers ??? !!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<kkathman> Daisy Daisy give me your answer due (doing his best HAL imitation)
<Hobbsee> !tell Tallia1-KubuntuB about backports
* jk- is developing
<jk-> :)
* Kamping_Kaiser is evolving :O
<kkathman> Extreme_Coder: well there's someone developing Ubuntu stuff I guess
<Dasnipa`> c
<Dasnipa`> c++
<Dasnipa`> c++ run
<Extreme_Coder> when I first compiled my "Hello World!" program.. I got few errors 
<Dasnipa`> run++ run
<Hobbsee> hmmm...i like that lart lol
<Extreme_Coder> ./usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<Kamping_Kaiser> Extreme_Coder: got the build-essentials package?
<Extreme_Coder> Kamping_Kaiser: Well what are they ;) ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Extreme_Coder: it's gcc, and basic tools :) in in the apt repos
<Extreme_Coder> I have ttried it
<Extreme_Coder> I have installed gcc, cc, gcc-base, etc all using apt..
<Extreme_Coder> also I am not able to few manual pages..
<Extreme_Coder> man 2, man 3.. i don't know why ...
<Extreme_Coder> I will tell onething, I am basically a COder..
<Extreme_Coder> Not a SysAdmin, Not a Server Admin, Not OS Engineer...
<nalioth> Extreme_Coder: install 'build-essential'
<Extreme_Coder> Just coding, coding, coding.. this is all I know. ..
<kkathman> Extreme_Coder: well, I wouldnt say that Ubuntu is a developer's delight, especially for alot of coding, Gentoo is probably the best there
<Extreme_Coder> becoz I love coding :) .. especially C :)
<stdoubt> Extreme_Coder: if you like mainly working at the command line do yourself a favor and try the distro called grml
<Extreme_Coder> so If I have Gentoo and (K)Ubuntu in my hands: Which One I have to choose for reall and complete programming satisfaction ?
<kkathman> Gentoo
<Extreme_Coder> ppl vote pls :)
<Extreme_Coder> Gentoo or (K)Ubuntu
<stdoubt> Gentoo
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dunno :)
<Extreme_Coder> Kamping_Kaiser: That's bad ;)
<stdoubt> ....or anything w/o a GUI ;] 
<Kamping_Kaiser> Extreme_Coder:  :(
<fatejudger> winXperts: I don't think that's the problem
<KaoticEvil> for a coder? Gentoo, most definately
<Extreme_Coder> hmm
<Extreme_Coder> Gentoo -> Cons: Long and tedious system installation, occasional instability and risk of breakdown.
<ksz`shrinkyjL[os> what language do you code in
<Extreme_Coder> I code in C and ASM
<ksz`shrinkyjL[os> oh
<ksz`shrinkyjL[os> how did you learn
<Extreme_Coder> on my own :)
<Extreme_Coder> do u want to suggest ny distro ?
<musik> help! i cant go online in kubuntu.....it was all working but i dont know now its not working...im in kanotix livecd and my internet is running fine on it....
<fatejudger> Extreme_Coder: use Kubuntu
<Extreme_Coder> fatejudger: thank u
<Tm_T> Kubuntu <3
<fatejudger> Extreme_Coder: the fact that you're a coder doesn't really matter as far as what distro you choose
<fatejudger> Extreme_Coder: and Kubuntu is far superior
<Extreme_Coder> that's correct... but support for various development tools, IDE's, compilers, editors.. etc matters alot for Extreme COder :)
<robotgeek> all u need is a term and vim
<Extreme_Coder> offcourse I am not only going to compile and run Hello World :)
* Tm_T is sort of devloper and using Kubuntu
* seth_k does backports development and runs Kubuntu
<SpecialBuddy> are there anyways to get rid of the kde panel
<Hobbsee> SpecialBuddy: hide it?
<Hobbsee> hit the arrow on the side of the screen
<Hobbsee> not sure how you would fully disable it though
<SpecialBuddy> hobbsee other then hide
<SpecialBuddy> you can't get rid of it
<Tm_T> you can, roo, you can
<Tm_T> can't remember how though ;p
<Extreme_Coder> I am going to try Gentoo as well :)
<Tm_T> ok, but don't ask any help from me, traitor!
<Extreme_Coder> :)
<Tm_T> ;)
<KaoticEvil> awesome ^_^ got my files shared on the network ^_^
<francolq> oa
<francolq> can u read me?
<Chousuke> Yes.
<francolq> hello... i would like to know what is the purpose of breezy-security distribution 
<Kamping_Kaiser> to provide security updates
<francolq> ok..... i've just added the multiverse component for breezy.... should i add it also for breezy-updates and breezy-security?
<aftertaf> yes
<francolq> those repositories doesn't appear even commented.... do you know why?
<francolq> (sorry for my english? I guess I should say "not even")
<aftertaf> its setup to use them if theyre available i think
<aftertaf> hi Kamping_Kaiser :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi aftertaf:)
<Kamping_Kaiser> in 3 mins I'm off to cook food :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> so you just caught me in time to go :D
<stupendo44> I believe there's no multiverse for breezy-security
<stupendo44> you'll get an error
<Kamping_Kaiser> no you wont
<stupendo44> ok
<francolq> one last question.... 
<Kamping_Kaiser> but it doesnt mean it's there :) it might be (in fact i think it is) empty'
<francolq> http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/multiverse/
<Kamping_Kaiser> so yes, it's  empty
<francolq> i guess i can also add deb-src for every deb line I add...
<Kamping_Kaiser> correct
<Kamping_Kaiser> my list does :)
* Kamping_Kaiser has uber list
<francolq> well thank you very much..... i still cant understand why i had to manually add those lines
<francolq> i also cant understand why i couldnt found nothing about this at kubuntu forums.... maybe i am too sleepy or too stupid
<cryptom> hi, I installed opera and now I always get (on opera startup) a message telling me to install motif
<cryptom> however, libmotif3 is installed
<GNAM> now i'll install kubuntu 64 on aspire 5024
<qbit> cryptom: my guess here is that opera was compiled for motif2, you can look by finding the opera executable and doing: ldd opera
<qbit> this should give you a little list of libraries it was compiled against
<cryptom> qbit, I get "not a dynamic executable", although I installed opera_8.50-20050916.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb
<nalioth> cryptom: go back and get the static opera package
<cryptom> nalioth, ok, I will try
<cryptom> nalioth, thanks, static version works
<cryptom> what can I do to get a custom built 2.6.14 kernel with the kubuntu boot splash screen?
<cryptom> is there a separate patch for the splash screen?
<aftertaf> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image
<aftertaf> doh, not that at all :/
<aftertaf> !tell cryptom about usplash
<cryptom> aftertaf, thanks
<damnhil>  how can I untar just a folder from a .tar.gz file?
<GNAM> i'm new to kde
<GNAM> where's "administrator mode button?"
<GNAM> "?
<GNAM> i went from ubuntu
<GNAM> i try to change network setting in kubuntulive
<GNAM> but I'm not admin
<_sog_> Dear All, I update KDE to  3.4.92 beta, but my SCIM init Xsession.d that I write before not work, hope some one can help me :(
<_sog_> I have a file /etc/X11/Xsession.d/95xinput (but not work on the new KDE)
<cryptom> aftertaf, I found a kernel option about initramfs, but this is not set in the kubuntu-kernel, so I need initrd (and not initramfs)?
<aftertaf> cryptom: dunno... :/
<stupendo44> can someone say my nick in like 10 seconds? I'm trying to test something with Konversation
<hussam> stupendo44: hey
<cryptom> aftertaf, ok, just asked because ubotu told me to activate initramfs in the kernel, which is actually called initramfs-source and does not seem to be it...
<stupendo44> thanks
<stupendo44> it worked
<GNAM> auauaua
<GNAM> "network setting panel" is higher than my desktop resolution
<GNAM> and I don't see ADMINISTRATOR BUTTON
<GNAM> that I think it's below
<GNAM> WHY?
<GNAM> and I have 1280*800
<aftertaf> GNAM: change font sizes.....
<aftertaf> i know, it does that sometimes, it is a pain...
<GNAM> i'm using kubuntu live
<aftertaf> what are you wanting to change in network settings? you can do it in console too.
<Arago> hi all
<Arago> I have a (maybe) easy question but i don't find the answer on kubuntu site
<raphink> go on
<Arago> I have ubuntu already on my pc. If i install kubunt as explaned on kubuntu site, i can choose between Gnome and Kde or i lose Gnome ?
<raphink> you choose
<raphink> you can have as many desktop environments/window managers as you want at the same time
<raphink> and then when you log in, you can choose whether to use either of them
<raphink> for each session
<raphink> like you can have 10 different WM installed and have users use different ones
<Arago> great. I'll fly to install kubuntu-desktop :)
<raphink> ;)
<Arago> perfect
<raphink> sure Arago linux is perfect ;)
<raphink> or almost
<raphink> actually there is worse than Linux... it's just more expensive
<Arago> LOL. just almost ... 
<Arago> but not for linux fault 
<raphink> hehe
<Arago> I still have some trouble to get my pc (NoteBook) full work as in W2000 ... 
<raphink> like what,
<Arago> i miss the Suspend or Hybernate function and the *GRIN* LTModem that i can't figure how configure ... 
<raphink> you can get these 
<raphink> but it's not easy so far
<Arago> For modem i try several ways ...
<raphink> teams are working hard on these functions 
<raphink> what kind of modem Arago ?
<Arago> i know ... and maybe my ACPI bios is faulty too (not 100% compliant, thanks ACER !)
<raphink> lol
<Arago> is a INTEL CH2 modem ... 
<Arago> with hoary and SLMODEM it works fine.
<Arago> on warty i loose it ... 
<Arago> I read somewhere that modem was not a priority for warty 
<raphink> and what are you on now?
<raphink> warty?
<Arago> name confusion maybe. now i'm on 5.04
<raphink> 5.04 is hoary
<raphink> you could upgrade to breezy 
<Arago> right. So on warty modem run fine , here not ...
<raphink> hmm that's strange
<Arago> I'm planning the upgrade soon .
<raphink> ok
<Arago> at least i can live without modem and hybernation 
<Arago> I still have my OLD external modem ... 
<Arago> Never sell a so kind piece of hardware ;)
<raphink> hehe
<Arago> (kubuntu is dwonloading... of course not on the *GLORIOUS* 56K6 modem!)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> well if you can hav ebroadband
<raphink> why do you even worry about the modem?
<Arago> ADSL is at work. At home can't have that kind of line. 
<raphink> oh ic
<Arago> Not a money trouble. Just in ITALY in the little town u can't have adsl line... 
<raphink> yes
<raphink> :(
<raphink> ok well I have to go
<raphink> i'll bbl
<Arago> thank raphink 
<raphink> bye for now
<wolf^ati> hi
<wolf^ati> i need help setting up my x server
<wolf^ati> i want to use 2 monitors but one desktop with my radeon 9600
<wolf^ati> i got dual head working, buts thats not what i want
<Arago> I dont' have idea ... but try to google for it
<Arago> sorry
<wolf^ati> boy did i google this
<wolf^ati> :D
<wolf^ati> anyway thx
<wolf^ati> took me for ever to get the freakin fglrx working, i even got 3d acceleration and stuff
<wolf^ati> but my desktop is f**ked up
<Tm_T> hah
<Tm_T> ati =)
<wolf^ati> *forever
<wolf^ati> yeah ^^
<wolf^ati> i just dont get it
<wolf^ati> with the mesa driver hat my desktop just fine
<wolf^ati> now i have 3d, but screwed my x
<wolf^ati> *had
<wolf^ati> anyone ? suggestions are welcome
<wolf^ati> btw big thx an the dude who wrote the howto in the ubuntu wiki on the fglrx driver, really helped alot
<wolf^ati> *-an +to
<wolf^ati> im tired
<wolf^ati> hm im gonna switch to dual head again
<xroberx> hi
<RaRe> hello
<wolf^ati> re
<Arago> hi all again.
<Arago> i've just switched from ubuntu to kubuntu.
<Arago> but i have some fonts trouble.
<raphink> nice :)
<Arago> They are really small ...
<raphink> you can change them in kcontrol
<Arago> i tryed with kcontrol 
<Arago> but no change.
<Arago> Maybe i havn't some font that kde need ?
<raphink> I doubt so
<raphink> kubutun-desktop installed fine?
<raphink> *kubuntu-desktop
<Arago> eheh
<raphink> brb
<Arago> Some days ago i played with qtconfig (just to get the skype window fit into screen) ... maybe is there i must go ?
<Arago> (but of course i lost DEFAULT settings
<Arago> ok raphink 
<Arago> i will wait
<RaRe> Is there a way for my kubuntu to access and tranfer files from my ntsf hard discs?
<wolf^linux> writing acces is very difficult
<Arago> reading ntfs is easy, writing (secure writing) need XP license and captive software
<RaRe> ? how
<manveru> RaRe: you just want to read the files, right?
<manveru> ubotu: tell RaRe about ntfs
<RaRe> Yes, thank you very much
<wolf^afk> hmm amarok crashed
<wolf^afk> can sb plz tell me how to kill, and then restart it?
<manveru> do you still see it?
<manveru> in this case, just do [ctrl] +[alt] +[esc]  and click on it
<wolf^afk> na
<manveru> otherwise, type [alt] +[f2] 
<manveru> and input 'killall amarok && amarok'
<wolf^afk> thx
<wolf^afk> seems to do something
<wolf^afk> ...
<wolf^afk> takes hin a little
<wolf^afk> *him
<manveru> who is he?
<wolf^afk> my pc ^^
<manveru> oh... :)
<wolf^afk> what i meant is, that hes still doing something
<manveru> yeah, it should
<wolf^afk> still?
<manveru> however, it shouldn't take that long...
<wolf^afk> cuz hes still on it
<manveru> ^^
<manveru> wait a second, i'm trying to get some food inside my stomache
<wolf^afk> yeah sure
<dragonkh> moornin
<wolf^afk> allright, was already done killing amarok, just didnt told me
<wolf^afk> mhm
<wolf^afk> amarok dies on startup
<wolf^afk> is there a way to skip to the next song in amarok via the console?
<wolf^afk> or any other way besider amarok itself?
<wolf^afk> *'besides
<manveru> i guess you can assign global hotkeys
<wolf^afk> hmh
<manveru> the people in #amarok can help you better on this
<wolf^afk> guess i reinstallt amarok and it still crashes on startup
<wolf^afk> kk thx
<Pupeno> where did ld.so.conf went ? I want it to scan /usr/local/lib.
<PrideF> I'm having troubles getting my laptop to run at 1280x800 (the native resolution).  I've been trying to get the xorg.conf file to look right with modelines in the monitor section, but for some reason it just reverts back to 1024x768.  I'm wondering if I should just run a shell-only desktop at this point :P
<PrideF> anyone have a working laptop xorg.conf file using the fglrx driver and my resolution (1280x800)?
<manveru> PrideF: try it at the #xorg channel
<wks05> #rara
<wks05> jakarta
<McScruff> Hi, none of my usb storage devices are being detected
<McScruff> is there a way to make it scan for them
<aftertaf> McScruff: check see if usb is loaded ... lsmod | grep usb
<aftertaf> lsmod | grep hci
<McScruff> usbcore               104188  5 usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<McScruff> so it has found a usb storage?
<aftertaf> McScruff: and check in /media
<McScruff> nothing in media
<aftertaf> ahh.
<McScruff> only cdrom
<g4> hi all
<aftertaf> hi :)
<aftertaf> McScruff: try mountig it manually..
<g4> ive a prob with kubuntu and my ppc :(
<aftertaf> though kde should do that already.
<g4> can u help me?
<McScruff> how do i scan what dev its under
<McScruff> like sda1 etc
<manveru> g4: i would love to help you, but i can't since i don't know your problem...
<g4> ok man
<aftertaf> McScruff: mounting now to see .
<g4> i can't hear audio from CD
<aftertaf> g4: say what your pb is...
<aftertaf> oki.
<g4> i hear blink
<g4> system beep
<g4> but from cd and media I can't hear any sound
<g4> ive a powerbook g4 with kubuntu 5.10
<manveru> what player do you use?
<manveru> something like kcd?
<g4> o my
<g4> amarok is the default player
<g4> and kscd
<manveru> yeah, but amarok doesn't play cds
<manveru> (afaik)
<g4> why no?
<g4> amarok recognize my cd list
<g4> when i insert my audio cd
<manveru> to be honest, i've never tried it
<manveru> but lemme do this... :)
<g4> but there is no audio :(
<g4> well i ve tried with other media like aif wma wav
<g4> nothing
<manveru> i'm pretty sure amarok doesn't handly cds
<g4> ok but i can't hear ANY sound
<manveru> now i have inserted a cd, and kscd popped up
<manveru> it asks me for cddb and when i press play, i hear sound...
<McScruff> how dangerous is it editing  /etc/default/hal
<g4> i no :(
<manveru> there may be various reasons it doesn't work for you
<manveru> McScruff: i wouldn't do it
<aftertaf> McScruff: put that is your fstab:    /dev/sda1       /media/usb      vfat    rw,user,auto 0  0
<manveru> g4: do you use arts?
<g4> arts?
<McScruff> sound engine
<manveru> and, have you tried closing amarok before playing?
<g4> boys I'm at the first installation of kubuntu :)
<manveru> yeah, just trying to get a little overview :)
<g4> how can I get arts?
<manveru> you have got it already
<manveru> it is the sound-engine of kde
<manveru> could you please try to completly close amarok before you start kscd?
<manveru> the little task-bar-icon too
<g4> ok
<g4> trying
<g4> man the cd start
<g4> but the audio no
<g4> i can see the track 
<manveru> ok, then it's a bigger problem
<g4> UFF
<manveru> i've got little knowledge about the architecture of powerbooks
<g4> but i have installed all and seems fine
<manveru> in a normal pc, there is a cable from your cdrom-drive to the sound-card/MB
<g4> man i CAN HEAR the system beep
<manveru> i know
<manveru> you said that before
<manveru> and you can listen to mp3s right?
<g4> and if i try to transfer aif from cd to desktop????
<manveru> you can rip the cd
<manveru> if that helps you
<manveru> there is the KAudioCreator
<g4> no the simple copy of one track on HFD
<g4> HD
<manveru> you can't simply copy a cd
<manveru> you have to rip it, at least to wav
<g4> where rips audiocreator?
<g4> destination folder
<manveru> it rips to your home-folder
<manveru> in ~/mp3 or ~/wav
<g4> yes found
<g4> now i'd use it with kscd?
<manveru> not at all
<manveru> now you use it with amarok
<g4> trying
<g4> ERRO
<g4> alsa device default is already in use with another program
<g4> :(
<manveru> well, yeah
<g4> uff
<manveru> your arts is using it
<manveru> now we get closer to a solution
<g4> oh my!
<manveru> go to a console and type 'sudo apt-get install amarok-arts'
<CarinArr> is there an update-notifier type applet for kde?
<manveru> what updates?
<CarinArr> package updates
<CarinArr> i.e. ubuntu packages
<manveru> might be... there is a lot of useless stuff out there :)
<manveru> like the SuSE-one?
<vendor> hi@all
<CarinArr> well in regular ubuntu, in gnome there is an applet type thing at the top right notifying you of important updates
<g4> manveru: Its impossible find amarok-arts
<manveru> ok, so we have to do some more stuff first
<manveru> you are on a _very_ clean install, right
<manveru> ?
<g4> clean clean :)
<manveru> so let's go and edit the sources-list to get to the 17700 applications of the repositories
<manveru> ubotu: tell g4 about sources
<vendor> Why does apt-get want to install stuff like kpackage(!), xclock, kdat, ksirc (even though there's konversation), ... when I try to update from hoary to breezy? Is this just some sort of mis-configuration of my system?
<manveru> g4 and now have a look at this:
<manveru> ubotu: tell g4 about repositories
<g4> ok a moment 
<g4> i'd to downlad 17700 app? :D
<wolf^amarok> hehe no
<manveru> no - it's only giving you the possibility :)
<manveru> you can download every single one seperate
<manveru> (well, not true for the most, since they depend on some libraries and stuff)
<wolf^amarok> just a list of their names an why they're out there
<g4> oh but the clean installation is .... :(
<wolf^amarok> still clean after this
<wolf^amarok> :D
<manveru> it's only filling the database of your apt-get
<g4> eheh
<g4> so boy what is a GOOD installation with GOOD repositories
<g4> ?
<manveru> what you are about to do atm...
<manveru> vendor: is that soo bad?
<vendor> really - what is the point in installing two image viewers (kuickshow, kview), two package managers (adept, kpackage), two irc clients (ksirc, konversation), two text editors (kate, kedit),...
<g4> man but im using KUBUNTU
<manveru> vendor: i've got no idea what you did install in hoary - so there are lots of possibilities that there might be some dependencies
<vendor> is there a list of packages that come will a clean kubuntu-install?
<manveru> g4: uhm, yeah
<manveru> vendor: yeah, just download the iso...
<manveru> vendor: and even in a clean install i have about 4 different text-editors
<NutterUK> hello when I am in the shell how do i make it load ubuntu?
<manveru> vendor: and i can chat in irc with kopete as well...
<manveru> vendor: it's all about choice
<manveru> g4: kubuntu is only ubuntu without gnome but with kde
<g4> i know
<vendor> manveru: yes choice - but that doesnt mean you abandon the concept of sane default package selection.
<wolf^amarok> is it normal for a "killall amarok && amarok" command to take like 10 minutes?
<manveru> wolf^amarok: no... maybe you try 'killall killall'
<manveru> ^^
<g4> but can I use ADEV
<g4> ADEPT?
<manveru> g4: of course
<manveru> g4: after you have edited your source-list
<vendor> thats what i liked about (k)ubuntu in the first place -  you had the applications installed that a "normal" user needs, not five choices for every task there is. this is about usability as well.
<vendor> you should be able to choose - not forced to do so.
<wolf^amarok> man what happend to my amarok, its just f**ked up
<manveru> vendor: well, i have no problem with it - but i can understand
<g4> manveru: how can edit?
<manveru> wolf^amarok: run it from your console
<manveru> g4: i have just given you the link
<NutterUK> hello when I am in the shell how do i make it load ubuntu?
<manveru> NutterUK: ??
<manveru> g4: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<g4> ok
<wolf^amarok> allright, now thats just strange
<wolf^amarok> it gets stuck
<manveru> wolf^amarok: i guess there is some zombie hanging aruond
<wolf^amarok> not just one
<wolf^amarok> :D
<NutterUK> manveru Im trying to get my ubuntu working again. Ive just installed windows on my PC and its got rid of my grub. im on the command and I want gnome to start
<manveru> wolf^amarok: do a 'ps aux | grep amarok' and tell me how many lines you get
<manveru> NutterUK: well, you won't get ubuntu now...
<NutterUK> manveru how come?
<manveru> NutterUK: your boot-sector has been overwritten by windows
<wolf^amarok> but thats fixable with a DSL or knoppix live cd ^^
<NutterUK> manveru Ive been trying to restore it but keep getting this error when doing grub-install /dev/hda
<wolf^amarok> maveru, u dont wann know, tons of lines
<NutterUK> does not have any corresponding bios drive
<nalioth> ubotu: tell NutterUK about recover
<manveru> wolf^amarok: well, then please try 'pstree'
<wolf^amarok> well thats a fine thingy
<manveru> wolf^amarok: and look if amarok is at the outer left
<wolf^amarok> didnt knew bout that
<g4> manveru: what I have to install with adept?
<manveru> g4: now look for your amarok-arts
<wolf^amarok> well amarokapp is there, is guess thats it
<manveru> wolf^amarok: if its the the outer left, you have to restart to get rid of it...
<wolf^amarok> grml
<manveru> but don't do it now
<wolf^amarok> but u'll help me right? ^^
<manveru> they are only harmless zombies
<wolf^amarok> if thats not it :D
<wolf^amarok> mh
<manveru> that's what this channel is for :)
<wolf^amarok> but i'd like amarok to work again
<manveru> wolf^amarok: exactly that's what we try now
<wolf^amarok> yeah thx btw, guess u guys dont get that often enough
<manveru> but let's switch to #amarok please
<wolf^amarok> k
<NutterUK> when im in the command prompt how can I make load kubuntu?
<raphink> what do you mean NutterUK ?
<aftertaf> NutterUK: you mean, X?
<vendor> i found kubuntu-5.10-dvd-amd64.manifest - is this the list of packages that are installed by default or is it all packages that are on the dvd?
<NutterUK> raphink ive typed chroot mounted /bin/bash and I want to load ubuntu (desktop)
<raphink> you want to use a DE in chroot ?
<raphink> barbarian
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> NutterUK: sudo apt-get install (k)ubuntu-desktop
<aftertaf> in your chroot.
<NutterUK> aftertaf its already installed
<aftertaf> inthe chroot?
<g4> i can't ad repository :(
<NutterUK> afterlaf ive installed windows and lost my grub. tried to restore it but no joy. So i was thinking if i can get the desktop on then I can do it in the administrator section
<aftertaf> NutterUK: startx runs desktop environment
<aftertaf> windows is the only known linux virus
<manveru> g4: what is your problem exactly?
<manveru> g4: did you follow the guide for adept?
<g4> a moment please :)
<NutterUK> aftertaf lol thanks ill give it a try now
<markc> are there any 3.5 beta debs anywhere for amd64 ?
<nalioth> aftertaf: ? hows that? it has no effect on linux
<LeeJunFan> aftertaf: more of a bomb or trojan horse really.
<nalioth> markc: you'll have to build the tree from source
<LeeJunFan> aftertaf: err maybe a rootkit :)
<aftertaf> nalioth: well, it can break grub, thats all
<markc> nalioth> thanks... can you suggest the best method howto ?
<manveru> aftertaf: and what about formatting your HD?
<markc> nalioth> I mean the kubuntu frienliest way to do so ?
<markc> friendliest
<nalioth> markc: apt-get can build them for you
<aftertaf> manveru: that would be destructive and silly. :)
<nalioth> markc: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<manveru> aftertaf: who says that a bomb has to be constructive and intelligent?
<nalioth> manveru: off topic
<spiral> hi
* manveru shuts up and gets back to work...
<g4> ok im updating
<conn> hi, I want to mount the initrd.img-2.6.12-9-386 as a loopback filesystem to look at the contents of the file, but I can't mount it (it says wrong filesystem when I try ext2 or ext3), does anyone know how i can do it properlly?
<g4> manveru are u there?
<manveru> oh, a bit :)
<aftertaf> manveru: smartbombs....
<manveru> g4: everything going smooth?
<nalioth> aftertaf: dude, off topic
<aftertaf> true....
<aftertaf> digression.
<g4> now I have all repository ;D
<g4> now i have to install something reala?
<manveru> g4: you got the amarok-arts?
<g4> i can see arts, engines, gstreamer, xine
<g4> only gstreamer installed
<manveru> that's odd
<g4> can i install arts, engines e xine?
<g4> everything?
<manveru> sure
<g4> ok now try
<g4> PERFECT!!!!!
<g4> manveru: thanku very very much!
<manveru> it works?
<g4> sure
<manveru> fine :)
<blackflag> hello all :-)
<g4> with XINE setting
<g4> in engine :)
<blackflag> I have a question about faxing within openoffice
<blackflag> all is working I can fax with kprintfax
<blackflag> but I want to fax within openoffice and use kprintfax
<g4> manveru: thank u now ive understood many things about
<blackflag> so that I have addressbook from kprintfax and s.o.
<blackflag> has someone an idea how to do this
<blackflag> ?
<blackflag> I used spadmin
<blackflag> and set the printer to |kprintfax
<blackflag> but this dont work very well
<manveru> g4: np - just come back when you've got more problems
<blackflag> before kprintfax is started 
<blackflag> a dialog appears
<blackflag> to set the msn
<blackflag> when I do this kprintfax appears
<g4> bye bye ... see u! ;)
<blackflag> and can not fax the document about kprintfax
<blackflag> so what can I do?
<blackflag> has someone an idea?
<manveru> ubotu: x11 header
<ubotu> manveru: What?
<nalioth> !xincludes
<ubotu> methinks xincludes is for X dev libs, install xlibs-dev, xlibs-static-dev and x-window-system-dev
<manveru> ah, exactly
<manveru> ty :)
<blackflag> no has an idea??
<manveru> sorry blackflag i have to say that i never sent a fax in my whole life...
<volker> hi anybody here installed e17?
<dipnlik> volker: what is e17?
<manveru> enlightenment?
<manveru> recource-eating DE with almost no real apps
<dipnlik> manveru: i know enlightenment, just didn't know about the e17 name, heh
<aftertaf> manveru: joking right?
<aftertaf> its the fastest one i have tried on this slow laptop
<manveru> you never tried WMII? :)
<aftertaf> nope
<aftertaf> v2?
<manveru> sorry, but that was my impression from e17... maybe it's better with acceleration
<manveru> no, WMII has nothing to do with wmI
<aftertaf> windowmaker?
<nalioth> manveru: we dont know what WMII is
<manveru> it's just another of these blackboxes
<manveru> or forks of other boxes
<manveru> it's a whole family
<aftertaf> fluxbox et al
<manveru> and there are other fast ones out there
<manveru> maybe i will use e17 sometime
<aftertaf> worth a look
<dipnlik> volker or _volker , why did you ask about e in first place?
<_volker> dipnlik: what?
<_volker> ;)
<aftertaf> do it once with cvs and compiling yourself.
<aftertaf> you can use the script to update changes latr.
<_volker> aftertaf: i think ill wait till the repo is back online
<aftertaf> it seems ok for me now....
<aftertaf> deb http://soulmachine.net/breezy/ unstable/   put it as is....
<nalioth> aftertaf: i just pinged it about an hour ago, and got "unknown host"
<aftertaf> in sources.list, not with adept.... but with vim/nano
<mornfall> what?
<nalioth> volker: got a solution for you
<aftertaf> Index of /breezy
<aftertaf> i get there as of 10 secs ago
<_volker> anyone runs kubunut on an amd64??
<nalioth> volker: open your sources.list for writing
<nalioth> aftertaf: our dns server is dead
<aftertaf> ok
<aftertaf> :)
<_volker> nalioth: ok
<nalioth> volker: change soulmachine.net to 209.63.57.237
<aftertaf> soulmachine.net.        14400   IN      A       209.63.57.237
<aftertaf> hehe you got there first ;)
<aftertaf> catch yall later
<_volker> nalioth: to this? deb http://209.63.57.237/breezy unstable/ 
<nalioth> _volker: yes. now you should be able to update and see enlightenment things
<dipnlik> _volker: well, you asked if someone installed e17. wonder why you asked that
<_volker> nalioth: still e16 only
<_badfish> does anyone have experience with kubuntu + kerberos?
<_volker> nalioth: brb
<_badfish> Kerberos on my system is setup fine, gets a ticket, can login from shell and gnome, but KDE just hangs if i try to login..Any thoughts?
<etam> which packages should i apt-get to have javac?
<etam> line 572 (createRawData): assertion failed: (data_fid != 0)
<etam> aborting...
<etam> ups sorry
<etam> line 572 (createRawData): assertion failed: (data_fid != 0)
<etam> which packages should i apt-get to have javac?
<RaRe> etam: I'd help if I know, but sadly im a newbie =/
<etam> RaRe: thanks :)
<nalioth> etam: javacc  ?
<_volker> wine isnt available in ubuntu???
<nalioth> _volker: it is
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _volker about wine
<_volker> but in adept theres only libwine wine-doc and xwine???
<nalioth> _volker: did you read the bots factoid?
<_volker> ok.
<_volker> ill use the winecs.sh script than;)
<_volker> that works fine
<rikva> Is there a temporary workaround to use the media:/ kioslave till it gets fixed?
<_volker> nalioth: ive got some problems with my repos.
<_volker> ive added the wine repositories, but i cant find wine with apt
<_volker> dont know why
<nalioth> did you update your apt after adding the repos?
<_volker> yes i did
<tvo> anyone hav an idea how to fake having a dvd drive for xine? (I've got a dir with the files)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _volker about paste
<_volker> nalioth: here u can find my /etc/apt/source.list
<_volker> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/5SMP1D63.html
<rikva> tvo: go to the xine setup, set it to expert, and change the path at the media tab
<nalioth> _volker: try using "breezy" instead of "binary"
<_volker> ok
<tvo> rikva: thanks, works perfect :)
<rikva> :)
<_volker> nalioth: still not available
<nalioth> _volker: <GGRRR>
<nalioth> _volker: you're running breezy on an x86, correct?
<_volker> nalioth: lol. no
<_volker> x86_64
<nalioth> _volker: no wonder!
<_volker> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<nalioth> _volker: you'll have to build it from source
<_volker> why??
<nalioth> _volker: amd64 and powerpc users are lacking many binaries
<_volker> nalioth: is this also the problem for enlightenment?
<nalioth> _volker: you may also have trouble RUNNING it
<nalioth> _volker: yes exactly
<_volker> LOL
<_volker> kk i see
<_volker> ;)
<nalioth> _volker: if you wish to get any compatibility, you might wish to use the 686 kernel
<RaRe> !audio
<ubotu> RaRe: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<RaRe> !sound
<ubotu> methinks sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<RaRe> <3 ubotu
<nalioth> RaRe: did you have something for me?
<RaRe> nalioth: ?
<RaRe> nalioth: nope
<nalioth> RaRe: you msg'd me t'other day, i was just wondering
* Fuji-san currenly not in the class
* Fuji-san left class after have fight with professor
<Fuji-san> professor is idiot
<Fuji-san> spend whole periods talks about how bad we did on the project
<Fuji-san> he just look at the cover
<Fuji-san> and he said whole class did a bad job on it
<Fuji-san> is engineering graphic project
<Fuji-san> he said if cover is not attractive don;t even think ppl will read inside
<Fuji-san> then whole class is piss
<Fuji-san> because he start rip the project
<Fuji-san> he left room for like 2 min
<Fuji-san> come back with paper cutter
<Fuji-san> he start throws everyone project into it
<Fuji-san> and he just destroy it
<Fuji-san> this project count 30% of whole semester grade
<Fuji-san> he already give everyone 0
<Fuji-san> before i walk out he said class on friday is 2 hour long not 1 hour long
<RaRe> nalioth: oh, that. Well I got out of my lazy butt and really scoured google and reinstalled alot just to get my kubuntu right ;)
<Fuji-san> he throws al linto paper cutter
<Fuji-san> i have 2 page drawing is by hand takes alot of time to do ;(((
<RaRe> give ur prof the finger
<RaRe> your*
<RaRe> is 'sh xxxx.run' correct when installing a *.run file?
<rikva> RaRe: yes, or use ./xxxx.run
<RaRe> rikva: it says permission denied and when i add sudo it says command not found
<RaRe> rikva: whenever i use ./
<nalioth> RaRe: the .bin has to be marked as 'executable'
<RaRe> oh... so that's it. and clicking on the file works when it's executable
<RaRe> is .bin = .run?
<nalioth> RaRe: you should "always" run .bin files in a terminal
<nalioth> RaRe: otw, the terminal closes b4 you can see what it did
<RaRe> oh. okie
<RaRe> last question for the night... what's "Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library"
<nalioth> RaRe: did the program start and work?
<RaRe> nalioth: yea
<nalioth> RaRe: then ignore it
<RaRe> nalioth: oh wait, the installation window worked
<nalioth> i get that all the time when i start gtk apps from terminal
<nalioth> so do all gnome users
<RaRe> nalioth: but i got alot of "kbuildsycoca: WARNING:" after the installation
<libben> anyone knows good linux courses? on the net that is, where u can pay a monthly fee to be self educated and get some sort of sys admin status on paper?
<nalioth> RaRe: but the program opened, right? after a lot of that kbuildsycocoa crap?
<RaRe> as for the program I don't think it's working
<RaRe> maybe cube needs a reboot.
<RaRe> brb
<humbolt> I have an ALPS touchpad and I know how to configure it except for the device option because it sometimes shows up as event4 and sometimes as event5. How can I map this reliably?
<kurumin_> hi all
<kurumin_> could someone help-me?
<nalioth> kurumin_: if you ask us something
<kurumin_> I finished the kubuntu instalation on B&W PowerMac G3, but, it dont start after reboot
<kurumin_> i see only a icon in the monitor with a symbol ?
<nalioth> kurumin_: your bootloader didnt install
<humbolt> As soon as I have my USB mouse attached at startx, it is mouse0/event1 and shifts my touchpad up one device in the stack from mouse2/event4 to mouse3/event5. But using the auto-dev thing always chooses the ps2 interface to the touchpad not the event interface and therefore it does not work either.
<nalioth> kurumin_: is that an old world or new world mac?
<kurumin_> nalioth, in this case, i need to reinstal it from the cd or there is a method to instal only the boot loader?
<kurumin_> new world mac
<PupenoL> Doesn't Kubuntu have scripts for automatically running iptable-save/restore (like other distros do) ?
<nalioth> kurumin_: if new world, boot the install cd, answer the language and location questions, and press "go back" after those are answered
<nalioth> kurumin_: you shoule "go back" to a list of items to do during the install, choose "install boot loader"
<kurumin_> i am trying...
<kurumin_> nalioth; what is the best boot loader on mac? on i386 i use lilo.
<nalioth> kurumin_: on new world macs, yaboot is the only bootloader
<humbolt> How can I make sure, the touchpad kernel modules are loaded prior to the USB modules??
<humbolt> If I can do that, my touchpad device would not shift one event interface up (from event4 to event5) if I have an USB mouse installed on boot.
<manveru> could someone help me believing that i now just have to _copy_ oggs to my HD instead of ripping&encoding? - i mean, it essentially is the same - but now it feels much nicer :)
<Update> ANY ONE CATCHED THE NEW LINUX WORM ?
<nalioth> !shout
<ubotu> rumour has it, shout is WE CAN READ LOWER CASE! IF SOMEONE KNOWS THEY WILL ANSWER!
<KaoticEvil> hi everyone :)
<nalioth> howdy
* KaoticEvil nods at nalioth 
<Update>  ANY ONE CATCHED THE NEW LINUX WORM 
<Update>  IS IT OPEN SOURCED YET ?
<KaoticEvil> linux worm?
<nalioth> Update: turn off the caps, dude
<BlankC> Update: turn off your Caps.
<Update> worm virus whatever
<BlankC> Update: I have read about it but have not seen an infection.
<kurumin_> nalioth, during the install process, in the disc parting, the system ask me for a start partition. I choose 830 kb for it. This is enough for yaboot?
<Update> damn i was hopping to catcuh it
<nalioth> kurumin_: i usually choose 1mb
<Update> i can trade for other worms 
<Update> i got some from winxp
<Update> rhen we can get them on p2p 
<Update> :)
<Vivaldi> hello
<Update> p2p poisoning is one of my favorit hacks 
<Vivaldi> i have a problem with kubuntu. it repeated twice
<Vivaldi> after installing kubuntu, i can login as root. any ideas?
<Vivaldi> after installing kubuntu, i *can'T* login as root. any ideas?
<BlankC> !root
<ubotu> well, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<KaoticEvil> ubotu:  tell Vivaldi about sudo
<Update> Vivaldi mv ./
<Update> Vivaldi mv /.
<Update> Vivaldi sudo mv /.
<Update> that should work :)
<Update> ive read it on a suse user forum
<bhna> are there amarok 1.3.6 debs somewhere?
<nalioth> !root
<ubotu> root is, like, totally, disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<nalioth> Update: do you like it in here?
<Vivaldi> hmm
<Vivaldi> what's the reason?
<nalioth> Vivaldi: do not listen to Vivaldi 
<nalioth> Vivaldi: do not listen to Update 
<Update> not really
<KaoticEvil> Update:  if you dont like it here, whya re you here?
<Vivaldi> what's the reason of this limit?
<nalioth> Vivaldi: user safety
<Update> Vivaldi is an haxor
<BlankC> Vivaldi: It explains on the url that ubotu gave.
<Vivaldi> okay
<Vivaldi> anyway
<Update> let him skew its craap up
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<nalioth> i hate trolls
<KaoticEvil> heh
<KaoticEvil> you and everyone else i know thats *not* a troll
<nalioth> esp trolls that offer dangerous information
<Vivaldi> apart from any explanations, there must be a bug then in sudo when asking for the user password.. it happens that i have a system where both user and root password are the same.. et voila'.. i can't login
<KaoticEvil> Vivaldi:  the password for sudo is the password for your first user account...
<nalioth> Vivaldi: i'm not too helpful with non ubuntu systems
<Vivaldi> KaoticEvil, yes.. 
<Vivaldi> KaoticEvil, i have root and first user accounts where the password are the same
<Vivaldi> and i cant login
<KaoticEvil> Vivaldi:  on ubuntu?
<Vivaldi> kubuntu
<KaoticEvil> same difference ;)
<KaoticEvil> i dont know man.. i can login just fine
<nalioth> bettong_BOFH: Vivaldi what does it tell you?
<Vivaldi> ok.. try installing a system where root and first user use the same password and see by yourself that you cant login trough the graphical tools
<jetsaredim> I can't see, to find the docs that explain how to update a fresh install of 5.04
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jetsaredim about breezy
<KaoticEvil> Vivaldi:  actually, i can login just fine...
<Vivaldi> nalioth, "invalid password" or something like that
<Vivaldi> KaoticEvil, do you use the same password for both normal user and root?
<KaoticEvil> yup
<bettse> If i'd like to use a kernel.org kernel, what is the correct method for installing it (i'm using grub, but the kernel's make install doesn't create an initrd in /boot)
<Vivaldi> hmm
<jetsaredim> nalioth: yea, but I need the really basic information about adding repositories without Adept
<nalioth> Vivaldi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LostPassword
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jetsaredim about repos
<mornfall> what's wrong with adept? ;-)
<jetsaredim> its not in Hoary, I don't think
<Vivaldi> nalioth, i did not loose thje password.. in facts, i can login by using terminals without any problems
<Vivaldi> its's just this damn sudo
<nalioth> Vivaldi: if you can log in via terminal, change the user account pass 
<nalioth> Vivaldi: why do you have an active root account anywaY?
<Vivaldi> nalioth, what do you mean?
<Vivaldi> nalioth, "active"? what do you mean
<nalioth> root accounts are disabled by default
<Vivaldi> well.. i do not think i have ever activare root
<Vivaldi> nalioth, i hope i am clear
<_xuniL> how do i check what kernel i am useing?
<bhna> _xuniL: uname -a
<_xuniL> thx
<KaoticEvil> _xuniL:  uname -r will give you your kernel version
<Vivaldi> i really here must be a bug when choosing two identical password for root and user
<_xuniL> k
<nalioth> Vivaldi: then how do you have "a root and a user password" the same?
<nalioth> Vivaldi: there is no root user, unless you actively enabled it
<bhna> Vivaldi: how do you ogin as root? where do you have an root password?
<Vivaldi> i just type "su"
<bettse> If i'd like to use a kernel.org kernel, what is the correct method for installing it? (i'm using grub, but the kernel's make install doesn't create an initrd in /boot)
<Vivaldi> i thought  it asked for root password
<_john> where are the settings located by default?
<Vivaldi> didn't it?
<_john> like in konqueror, if you type "trash:/" it goes to the trashbin, how do you get to the settings like htis?
<bhna> Vivaldi: after su which apssword do you use?
<nalioth> Vivaldi: nowhere in the install does it ask for a root pass
<_john> oh nevermind
<_john> i got it
<Vivaldi> bhna, the root password, which is the same as the user password, which let me configure the system when i use the x terminal, but which cannot allow me to configure the system through graphical tools 
<bhna> Vivaldi: when and how do you enable the root account?
<_xuniL> i have a philips webcam thats not it the webcam driver list... i have gott the source for the kernel but how do i install?
<Vivaldi> nalioth, it's not possible..during the installation i was asked for a root password 
<bhna> Vivaldi: there is nowhere a qusetion about the root password in the installation
<Vivaldi> hmm 
<Vivaldi> even in expert mode?
<Vivaldi> i used the expert installation
<bhna> Vivaldi: in the expert mode is a root password question!
<nalioth> Vivaldi: you were asked for a user pass which - used with sudo - has all root powers
<Vivaldi> well, okay there 's a bug then
<nalioth> Vivaldi: log it via the terminal, and change your user password from the root account
<Vivaldi> i was asked for root in expert mode. when accessing graphical tool, typing the root password (which is the same as the user password) does not work 
<Vivaldi> nalioth, i will
<nalioth> Vivaldi: x/k/ubuntu is not set up to recognize a root account
<nalioth> Vivaldi: you may HAVE a root account, but as you see most things dont know what to do
<wachtep> join #openoffce
* olwin fait des crpes ;): Away at the moment
<kurumin_> nalioth, i install kubuntu again from using expert mode and, at the end of instalation, i choose install yaboot on the hard disk, but it dont turn up. i see the same symbol: a icon with ?. What i do now?
<nalioth> kurumin_: i have no clue. ask in #ubuntu 
<borbeuze> hall
<KaoticEvil> ROFL http://www.toilette-humor.com/computer-at-night.html
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: erm, offtopic?
<KaoticEvil> yeah, i know...
<KaoticEvil> sorry
<KaoticEvil> still funny tho ;)
<jjesse> how do i register a program so it works in katapult?  for example nothing shows up if i type nessus, but i have it installed
<manveru> run kappfinder
<manveru> it searches programs that are not in k-menu, where all the applications are found from katapult
<jjesse> hmm katapult doesn't find kappfinder :)
<manveru> ^^
<manveru> it doesn't find all the interesting programs :)
<jjesse> still didn't find nessus
<manveru> isn't nessus some network-app?
<manveru> however, so you have to manually add it
<jjesse> yeah nessus is a network app, just thought it would be nice to be able to launch thru katapult
<manveru> i'ven't got kcontrol in katapult as well (i'm proud of the first word man ^^)...
<KaoticEvil> kappfinder is only for non-KDE apps
<Broxtor> Does breezy have a firewall running by default?
<morrow> no, but it has no remotely reachable network daemons running
<morrow> (unless you start to install one)
<Broxtor> morrow: thanks. I'm having trouble setting up an ftp server (proftp). I can reach from my LAN, but not from outside my LAN. I have port 21 forwarded to the pc running proftpd.
<morrow> ftp is a multi-port protocol, unless your nat-router is able to track FTP it will fail probably
<Broxtor> morrow: I also pointed the DMZ host to that pc. But it doesn't seem to make a difference
<KaoticEvil> i need to get my DHCP server to assign me the same IP if i need to reboot.
<KaoticEvil> because my network is totally broken if i assign a static IP
<rikva> KaoticEvil: DHCP should do this automagically, doesn't it?
<KaoticEvil> rikva:  i would think so... but it assigns me a different IP every time
<rikva> KaoticEvil: that is weird, I've never seen that before
<KaoticEvil> me either
<rikva> KaoticEvil: how much computers are on the network? Perhaps an other computer steals your IP?
<KaoticEvil> i was wondering why my port-forwarding was broken
<KaoticEvil> no, there are only 2 computers on the LAN
<rikva> KaoticEvil: but why does you network break if you use static IP?
<KaoticEvil> i have no idea
<KaoticEvil> could be XP's ICS, i suppose
<KaoticEvil> thats my DHCP server :P
<rikva> KaoticEvil: possible, that could also be the problem of the assignment of the IP's. I wouldn't trust a DHCP server on a XP machine ;)
<KaoticEvil> rikva:  i dont really have much of a choice...
<rikva> KaoticEvil: you router has no dhcp function?
<KaoticEvil> my router *is* the XP box :P
<KaoticEvil> well, its my gateway anyway.... i dont have a router
<rikva> KaoticEvil: install linux on it! ;)
<KaoticEvil> i cant
<KaoticEvil> not my box :(
<DaSkreec1> Ok I have a fairly unusual question
<DaSkreec1> Can I completly clear the login screnn at the CLI
<bastardkestrel> hi
<bastardkestrel> can someone help me answer a question regarding the install process?
<jrattner1> Anyone ever seen this error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4260
<_xuniL> i have a old philips webcam... i installed the pwc-source with apt-get. but still cant use it...?
<little_bob> hi. someone here who use a iomega rev usb drive ?
<spamhog> 5.10, no sound....       been trawling wiki, guides, ran searches etc etc to no avail, only found unusable forward looking policy documents - is there ANY document on Kubuntu audio configuration?
<spamhog> I mean...  current, not "plans"
<_xuniL> cant play mp3?
<spamhog> _xunil  can't play anything...
<_xuniL> yeah thought so :D
<spamhog> no /dev/dsp either
<_xuniL> you need to install gstreamer and so on...
<spamhog> ah!   OK, saw a doc about that, but will that take care of overall audio confing?  I don't see why it should...
* spamhog searches scrolls for gstreamer
<_xuniL> it does...
<_xuniL> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<spamhog> tnx will dig on X sign
<_xuniL> somewhere there is a howto
<spamhog> latest gstreamer & a ton of plugins are installed...  next suggestion?
<_xuniL> dident work?
<spamhog> it's always been there, installed by default, problem must not be solvable by installing what is already installed
<spamhog> It seems to me that Ubuntu docs are even more sparse than Debian's...    :-(  
<_xuniL> i have found the page one time :D
<spamhog> I dreamt of it
<_xuniL> and it is a short command here to but dont remebmer it
<_xuniL> !gstreamer
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, _xuniL
<marilena> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably for w32codecs in Breezy visit http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-extras/
<spamhog> if you apropos alsa you see "set-default-soundcard", which isn't there of course....
<_xuniL> thx marilena
<_xuniL> heres alos a site 
<_xuniL> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387
<murtaugh> does anyone know if there is a way to keep kopete pop-ups from crashing kompmgr / kde?
<dom> nope
<murtaugh> thats too bad, it will be nice when its stable :)
<spamhog> thanks _xuniL !
<_xuniL> np :D
<_xuniL> works great now? spamhog
<spamhog> still trying to figure out if gstreamer0.8-mad is installed (the rest is not relevant) but I have an inkling it isn't relevant either
<g4g4> join #ubuntu-it
<g4g4> hi can u help me?
<_xuniL> ?
<jjesse> g4g4 did you want to "/join #ubuntu-it"
<g4g4> no :)
<jjesse> instead of join #ubuntu-it
<spamhog> afaik there is NO document anywhere even attempting to describe how to configure sound, even the search facilities can't unearth one 
<g4g4> i'd to install ATI accelerate support on kubuntu
<_xuniL> google and you will find it
<g4g4> ive found but i Can go 
<g4g4> federico? italiano?
<g4g4> then I can't find the xorg-driver-fglrx
<_xuniL> you need to change your source.list
<g4g4> oh my
<g4g4> where?
<_xuniL> /etc/apt
<LjL> - /etc/apt/sources.list
<_xuniL> need to be root
<g4g4> i used adept
<federico_lu> g4g4: yes. At least on the paper. My italian is very bad lol
<g4g4> now I have 16914 packages
<_xuniL> :D
<g4g4> but not the xorg-driver-fglrx
<g4g4> :)
<DaSkreech> !tell g4g4 about flgrxc
<g4g4> but where?
<DaSkreech> !tell g4g4 about flgrx
<_xuniL> aint it fglrx?
<g4g4> there are not packages about fglrx
<DaSkreech> !fglrx
<ubotu> [fglrx]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<_xuniL> its "xorg-driver-fglrc"
<g4g4> but where i can find it?
<LjL> i suppose that will be in restricted or multiverse
<_xuniL> not fglrc sorry fglrx
<DaSkreech> Restricted Id suspect
<LjL> i've not quite understood what multiverse is about i must say
<g4g4> in manage repository?
<LjL> in sources.list, i don't know about adept and stuff, but if you set the relevant lines in sources.list, you'll be fine
<DaSkreech> LjL: As I understand it it's all the other stuff that Ubuntu has outside of their immedeate eyesight
<LjL> DaSkreech: what you you mean "eyesight"? my understanding was that it contained non-free or not-100%-free stuff, but that doesn't really seem to be the case
<LjL> (and, also, that would overlap with restriced)
<mornfall> LjL: multiverse contains nonfree stuff, iiuic
<g4g4> oh my
<LjL> then why does it contain UAE for example, which is 100% GPL afaik? also, again, why restricted *and* multiverse?
<g4g4> :(
<DaSkreech> LjL:  It's user supported things that Ubuntu takes no real responsibility for
<g4g4> nothing
<DaSkreech> so If you have a package that you think is cool but Canonical doesn't think so it gets put in Multiverse
<LjL> ic
<g4g4> but how mount multiverse?? 
<_thom> anybody running kde 3.5 beta 2?
<jatos> hi
<LjL> g4g4: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<g4g4> LjL: whats the meaning of the we?
<g4g4> web page?
<LjL> g4g4: as it says, it's an example source.list. just use it as your /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> you're italian aren't you? if you are, you can turn all the "http://archive........" into "http://it.archive......." for faster downloads, but it will work anyway
<kie> hello
<kie> i got a problem with eclipse under breezy and a cvs repository
<kie> i wanna access a extssh server but i cant get it work.
<g4g4> thank u boys i try....
<g4g4> see ya
<g4g4> ;)
<kie> i read in several forums that gcj doesn't support ssh 
<kie> so i need a alternative java vm, has anyone a suggestion which vm for linux is good?
<raphink> blackdown ?
<propagandhi> kie: why not just use the official
<bastardkestrel> hi
<bastardkestrel> is it safe to try kde 3.5 beta 2?
<propagandhi> bastardkestrel: i would say no
<propagandhi> beta 1 was safer than beta 2
<bastardkestrel> and why?
<bastardkestrel> propagandhi: really?
<propagandhi> bastardkestrel: because when i moved up from beta 1 to beta 2 there were more problems than I was prepared to deal with, so i went back down to beta 1
<propagandhi> the release candidate was  meant to be out yesterday I think according to the release scheule, but i havent seen it yet
<bastardkestrel> propagandhi: are there any benefits in 3.5?
<crimsun> same guideline applies in this channel, superssjiffy3.
<DaSkreech> It ensures you can count one higher than 3.4
<bastardkestrel> propagandhi: can i just downgrade by removing the sources i add
<propagandhi> bastardkestrel: there are some enhancements, most of them arent visual however
<propagandhi> bastardkestrel: if only it were that easy
<bastardkestrel> propagandhi: well crap. I got beta 2 already too late
<propagandhi> bastardkestrel: you never know, you mightnt have issues, but I'm 95% sure you will
<bastardkestrel> the settings icon seems to have changes
<kie> propagandhi: couse gcj doesn't support ssh correctly
<bastardkestrel> i need ssh
<kie> propagandhi: the DH keychange algorithm fails
<propagandhi> kie: i said the official, not the one that comes with ubuntu
<superssjiffy3> check this
<propagandhi> I meant actually installing the official java packages
<superssjiffy3> my kubuntu is broke
<slow-motion> hallo
<etam> please help me, i have an assertion failed error when i am using swing in eclipse...
<kie> propagandhi: the one from sun?
<propagandhi> kie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - shows how to install the one from sun
<bastardkestrel> propagandhi: is kubuntu going to add 3.5 when its ready?
<kie> propagandhi: may be an opportunity
<etam> ** ERROR **: file ../../../src/libjava/jni/gtk-peer/gnu_java_awt_peer_gtk_GtkImage.c: line 572 (createRawData): assertion failed: (data_fid != 0)
<propagandhi> bastardkestrel: of course
<etam> aborting...
<_admin> Hey everyone - I'm trying to figure out how to change the default login screen, but can't find any clear info online.  Anyone know how to do it?
<etam> do You know how can i fix that?
<bastardkestrel> propagandhi: right, well i might as well redoo and wait
<bastardkestrel> thanks
<propagandhi> bastardkestrel: before you do that you should identify whether the beta 2 is going to cause you any problems
<etam> or any links about that?
<propagandhi> bastardkestrel: but if you want to be safe, you shouldnt install betas or test stuff anyhow, i never listen though
<bastardkestrel> propagandhi: im looking at the bug list, seems there are some issues with kontact
<propagandhi> _admin: you want to change the KDM login page
<_admin> yes. 
<_admin> propagandhi: all I have managed to find in the system prefs is how to change the login splash screen. 
<_admin> where do I go to change the KDM login page?
<kie> propagandhi: where is the diffrence between blakdown and the official one?
<bastardkestrel> propagandhi: seems to work ok.
<propagandhi> _admin: on http://www.kde-apps.org there is an addon that will put that facility in the control center, otherwise you need to manually copy the new theme over etc and edit the conf file
<propagandhi> _admin: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=22120
<_admin> propagandhi:  thanks - checking kde-apps. :)
<propagandhi> _admin: that should be the right link i sent you
<_admin> propagandhi: Perhaps I'm a bit dense here, but on a stock vanilla install of Kubuntu (only about 45 minutes old, in fact) I can't install this .deb.  Should I just force it to install w/out meeting deps?
<propagandhi> _admin: it would be safer to compile from source
<propagandhi> the .deb is not built for ubuntu
<propagandhi> _admin: DONT force it to install
<_admin> propagandhi: ok - I have no compiler installed: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH - does Kubuntu not come with a sane build env?
<jk-> yep
<jk-> not installed by default though?
<_admin> I guess not... I just chose all the defaults on the installer when I did the install a few minutes ago. 
<_admin> What packages do I need to get a working gcc?
<_admin> just apt-get install gcc?
<_admin> or is there something bigger?
<_thumper_> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<_admin> _thumper:  Thaks. 
<propagandhi> !source
<ubotu> methinks source is to compile a source package, you first need to 'apt-get build-essential'. Some source packages have other dependencies, such as KDE or Gnome development libraries also.
<_thumper_> anyone have ideas on timing for KDE 3.5 RC1 for kubuntu?
<_thumper_> theoretically RC1 release today
<propagandhi> _thumper_: I am wondering the same thing
<_thumper_> propagandhi, no announcement on kde.org yet though ;(
<propagandhi> _thumper_: yeah i know
<_admin> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes   <-- anyone know the correct packages to install for most includes?  X, KDE, Gnome, etc?
<propagandhi> _admin: you need libx11-dev or whatever it is
<_thumper_> _admin, I wish I remember all the other packages I needed to install :(
<_thumper_> _admin, there were quite a few
<LjL> -admin: xlibs-dev
<propagandhi> _admin: could be libx11-devel or libxorg-x11-devel, I cant recall right now
<_admin> that is the achilles heel with linux, imho.
<propagandhi> LjL: thanx
<_admin> I'll have to just look them up - thanks all. 
<kuwox> saludos comunidad
<kuwox> donde puedo obtener repositorios para kubuntu donde pueda instalar xine y varios paq de multimedia
<LjL> !tell kuwox about repos
<LjL> kuwox: tienes que hablar ingles aqui
<LjL> kuwox: existe un #kubuntu-es, creo, si quieres hablar espaol
<kuwox> ahhh entiendo
<kuwox> de todos modos thanks
<LjL> kuwox: in cada casos, los links de Ubotu de ajudaran con los repositorioes
<kuwox> si los tengo
<jpowers> what directory does kde reside in?
<jpowers> or rather, for the purposes of installing a kioslave, what directory does kde reside in?
<jpowers> --prefix=?
<propagandhi> jpowers: --prefix=/usr
<jpowers> thx
<vieirar> Hi I just installed knockd and started it up. knockd.log shows that the command is being sent but the port is never opened. Can someone help me?
<vieirar> This is the command /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -s "the ip address" -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<PabloK> Hi, I need help with LiLo, somebody can help me?
<slayer> hi!anybody could give me some  help for resolving problems w/ scan port ?
<PabloK> Hi, I need help with LiLo, somebody can help me?
<tictric> Depends on your question :-)
<jpowers> katalog ROCKS
<jpowers> I think it should be a default part of kubuntu (of course) at least until Kat supports removable media better
<slow-motion> n8
<LjL> what's katalog?
<nxv_> is there a tutorial how to get my laptop to disc suspend/sleep??
<zmeu> hola
<nxv_> how can i send my laptop to sleep?
<manveru> nxv_: you have that nice little battery-icon in your taskbar
<nxv_> manveru: jepp
<manveru> nxv_: you can access most of the laptops energy-features with it
<manveru> nxv_: for example right click on it and choose hibernate
<bloc76> how can i get mysql working with php-cgi.
<spiral> 'bye
<LjL> manveru: oh, so that's the "official" way to get hibernation in Kubuntu?
<manveru> LjL: is there an official way?
<LjL> manveru: sounds weird though... Gnome just has "Hibernate" in the shutdown options, i think KDE should have that too! it's not just laptops (i.e. things that have a battery) that might need hibernation
<LjL> manveru: "official" so to say
<manveru> LjL: well, it's at least the way i do it
<manveru> LjL: you could add a hotkey as well for it - or map your power-button to hibernation like i did
<LjL> well i haven't found any other (graphical) way, so i suppose that's really the most "official" way one can get
<LjL> hmm, how? or better, do you mean in KDE or system-wide? (i know how to do it systemwide)
<manveru> i fear i only know it for KDE
<manveru> never tried it outside... :)
<LjL> well, system-wide involves editing stuff in /etc/acpi
<manveru> yeah, might well be
<LjL> specifically, one way is editing /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh and change the script that it runs to /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<LjL> anyway, how's the hotkey thing in KDE?
<manveru> hmm, this would involve a dcop-call to the energy-daemon
<manveru> never did it though, so i cannot help you on that
<LjL> ok
<manveru> you know, i have my laptop mostly for listening music
<manveru> and it is plugged in all the time - so i never cared much about powersaving and stuff
<Spudchat> hi everyone
<Spudchat> how would i get the menu back for konqueror that says file edit help
<Spudchat> i accidentally made it go away
<manveru> [ctrl] +[m]  i guess
<Spudchat> thank you very much :)
<nxv_> re
<nxv_> wether hibernate nor suspend came up to a useable state
<nxv_> after suspend ijust got black screen
<nxv_> after hibernate i saw a part of my screen as it was before but didn't react on any input
<fatejudger> ever since I created a new user in Kubuntu and started using it, Samba has been acting funny
<fatejudger> it asks for a username and password for login, which never works
<fatejudger> and if you try and access the shares on another Kubuntu box, it just says they don't exist
<fatejudger> even when they show up
<fatejudger> if someone knows how to fix this, great
<fatejudger> if not, is there way to clear all the samba data
<fatejudger> and just reinstall samba?
#kubuntu 2005-11-15
<federico_lu> Hi all! Is it a must to do an "emerge -e system" after upgrading the GCC version? What are the benefits, and the negative points?
<federico_lu> oops sorry wrong channel ;) sorry all! *shame-on-me*
<nxv_> what can i do to get suspend or hybernate work? 
* ubotu decapitates fatejudger conan the destroyer style, courtesy of fatejudger
<Hobbsee> hehe
<bimberi> ha, i wondered if it gave away the caller :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, it does, most unfortunately
<fatejudger> ?
<Hobbsee> !lart #kubuntu bimberi 
* ubotu rm -rf's #kubuntu bimberi
<Hobbsee> ah....oops
<bimberi> hehe
<Hobbsee> i didnt do that in this channel, i'm sure....
<Hobbsee> i did that in a private message....
<fatejudger> damn samba
<Hobbsee> still not working fatejudger?
<fatejudger> nope
<fatejudger> all I want now is just to erase samba data
<fatejudger> so when I reinstall it'll be fresh
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: you wouldnt happen to be using firestarter would you?
<fatejudger> I don't see how making a user would be affecting it
<fatejudger> no, I'm not
<fatejudger> it's something to do with permissions or the samba conf
<Hobbsee> good - i've had it interfere with samba and connecting before
<fatejudger> I have no idea
<Hobbsee> hmmm...completely remove samba, then search for the configuratoin files, and remove them
<Hobbsee> would be my usual guess
<fatejudger> is there a way to tell Kubuntu not to load Konq on automount?
<fatejudger> since KDE 3.5 does it for you
<Riddell> fatejudger: killall ivman
<Riddell> also remove ivman from /usr/bin/startkde
<fatejudger> Riddell: thanks
<fatejudger> Riddell: would wouldn't happen to know a thing or two about samba would you?
<Riddell> nope
<fatejudger> Riddell: damn, oh well
<fatejudger> I swear, if I don't figure this Samba problem out soon, I'm going to kill someone
<fatejudger> I don't see how something could just stop working because a new user was created
<fatejudger> it doesn't make any sense
<troth> has anyone tried the new kernel yet?
<Hobbsee> no, but i'm kind of tempted to...
<troth> ya, i wonder if its worth it
<Hobbsee> i'm wondering if my machine will properly reboot with it
<Hobbsee> could be fun
<stupendo44> what command can I use to launch a file from the terminal the same way it would be if it was double-clicked on the desktop?
<stupendo44> it's not an executable
<bennettg> hi
<bennettg> how do i make the multimedia work in kubuntu?
<stupendo44> bennettg: what multimedia?
<bennettg> i am noob.  wish to watch .wmv, etc.  
<stupendo44> ok, you should install vlc and w32codecs
<bennettg> got those
<bennettg> no luck
<stupendo44> are you trying to view it with vlc?
<bennettg> work 50% in ubuntu, not kubuntu
<bennettg> yes from wthin firefox
<stupendo44> 50%?
<stupendo44> oh, I've had a lot of trouble with that
<bennettg> 1/2 the time
<stupendo44> I just save everything, and view it external
<bennettg> konqueror wont work either
<stupendo44> I wish I could help you. I will invest more time to solve this issue myself, but I haven't had a ton of luck. I haven't even gotten java working in firefox yet. I have falsh working, though.
<stupendo44> *flash
<bennettg> ok
<bennettg> humbolt state?
<stupendo44> it can be done, I know that
<humbolt> nop, humbolt stream
<humbolt> humboldt to be exact
<bimberi> bennettg: mplayer (and mozilla-mplayer) might be worth a try
<stupendo44> I have gottens something with mplayer to work with mozilla before, but I didn't like it for some reason. Either it had no interface, or something else. can't remember
<stupendo44> bimberi: btw, he left
<zero0> yo!
<zero0> anyone here uses KOffice?
<stupendo44> I do
<bimberi> stupendo44: ha, missed that somehow :)
<stupendo44> I like it generally, but some of the applications leave features to be desires
<stupendo44> *desired
<zero0> how good is KOffice for Kubuntu?
<zero0> is Kubuntu doing anything to support KOffice development?
<stupendo44> it's pretty fast. I was suprised after using OOo 2.0rc1
<stupendo44> what do you mean?
<zero0> i mean of all the applications people use, KOffice should be number 1 or number 2 on the list
<zero0> i was expecting more resources/funding be given to KOffice
<stupendo44> from kubuntu? They're all developers working on a similar project. I doubt they're shifting money around much. They contribute code mostly
<Riddell> zero0: I support koffice the same way I support KDE, making packages fast and making a great distribution for it
<beast> Riddell: and you are doing a great job of it :)
<LjL> koffice must be the most promising office suite i've seen yet, even though i've seen it crash too many times for my likings
<RaRe> Can anybody help me: While runnning installation files i get a "Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library" on the shell.
<RaRe> And if I ignored it and continued to install I get a "kbuildsycoca running...        Reusing existing ksycoca" Followed by a whole bunch of "kbuildsycoca: WARNING: .........."
<RaRe> Then the program won't run
<RaRe> 4 programs (games) so far have the same problem
<KaoticEvil> hey everyone :)
<KaoticEvil> for some reason, compiling a compiler just doesnt seem right
<LjL> why, it's one of the coolest things in the world
<fatejudger> lol
<KaoticEvil> still.. it doesnt feel right :P
<fatejudger> I think I need to bring ubotu over with me to the samba channel and decapitate some developers
<KaoticEvil> im still not used to compiling programs.. at least not programs from other people :P
<fatejudger> !go to #samba
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, fatejudger
<fatejudger> damn you
<LjL> !quit
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, LjL
<fatejudger> !kill samba
<ubotu> fatejudger: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<fatejudger> !lart samba
* ubotu frags samba with his BFG9000
<fatejudger> w00t!
<KaoticEvil> LOL
<LjL> you joking? it's probably larger than half the windows source
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger:  having fun? :P
<fatejudger> yes, yes I am
<KaoticEvil> heh
<fatejudger> !lart samba.conf
* ubotu frags samba.conf with his BFG9000
<fatejudger> wtf?
<fatejudger> you can't do the same thing twice
<fatejudger> !lart samba
* ubotu duct-tapes samba to the floor and drools on him
<KaoticEvil> lol
<LjL> can you try an aptitude install boson? i mean, by now i've already filed a bug report for broken deps, but if you can confirm it's broken i'll live happier...
<fatejudger> boson?
<LjL> it's a game
<fatejudger> a game
<fatejudger> I think I'm going to make a game
<fatejudger> it's going to have a Samba voodoo doll
<fatejudger> and I'm going to torture it
<LjL> hehe
<fatejudger> !lart samba_voodoo_doll
* ubotu pours hot grits down the front of samba_voodoo_doll's pants
<fatejudger> OMG YES!!!
<fatejudger> torture is great...
<KaoticEvil> O.o
<KaoticEvil> o.O
<troy> poor snr in here (/me doesn't help)
<KaoticEvil> methinks fatejudger == S&M fan :P
<LjL> ubotu fatejudger is an S&M fan
<ubotu> LjL: okay
<KaoticEvil> lol
<fatejudger> I don't mind the S&M actually
<KaoticEvil> how bout the B&D? :P
<fatejudger> my last gf was a fan...
<KaoticEvil> never got into that...
<LjL> :P
<fatejudger> not the crazy stuff
<fatejudger> but the more mild-medium end of it
<fatejudger> anyway...
<fatejudger> I don't know exactly how we started talking about S&M
<KaoticEvil> . o O ( wierdo! )
<KaoticEvil> :P
<KaoticEvil> "fatejudger torture is great..."
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> yes, yes it is
<LjL> ubotu knows
<ubotu> LjL: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<LjL> or maybe not
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> ubutu, fix my computer
* KaoticEvil wonders what all ubotu DOES know...
<fatejudger> ubotu, fix my computer
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, fatejudger
<fatejudger> ubotu: kill samba
<ubotu> fatejudger: Wish i knew
<LjL> ubotu kaoticevil
<ubotu> hmm... kaoticevil is someone who dislikes ubotu
<KaoticEvil> :O
<KaoticEvil> ubotu:  KaoticEvil like ubotu 
<ubotu> KaoticEvil: Syntax error in line 1
<KaoticEvil> doh
<LjL> heh
<KaoticEvil> :P
<KaoticEvil> ubotu:  LjL 
<ubotu> KaoticEvil: Do they come in packets of five?
<LjL> fortunately not
<KaoticEvil> LOL
<LjL> fortunately for the rest of the world, i mean
<KaoticEvil> yeah, heh
<LjL> who was talking to you? i was explaining ubotu
<jaypee_> on my kmix, i can only adjust volume with pcm
<jaypee_> how can i make pcm default in systray everytime i start kde
<jaypee_> is there kmix config file somewhere?
<LjL> doesn't right click and "select channel" do it?
<LjL> or does it forget the setting?
<jaypee_> LjL: it does, however when i restart it resets back to master
<LjL> i see
<jaypee_> so i don't know how i can make the settings stick
<LjL> well, the config file is at ./.kde/share/config/kmixrc
<LjL> and also at ./.kde/share/config/kmixctrlrc
<LjL> tho i can't find that setting
<jaypee_> ooo thanks a lot LjL
<propagandhi> !LjL
<ubotu> ljl is, like, totally, Maybe he doesnt come in packets of five, but what does these days?
<LjL> heh
<bettse> any ideas why sftp in konqueror isn't working under this practically brand new kubuntu
<fatejudger> !samba
<ubotu> hmm... samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<KaoticEvil> why does my samba server need to be reset all the time?
<KaoticEvil> s/reset/restarted/
<fatejudger> I have no idea
<fatejudger> but this samba thing is pissing the hell out of me
<KaoticEvil> lol
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger:  cant get it working?
<fatejudger> no
<egats> lol
<fatejudger> but my other computer is broken too now
<fatejudger> ok
<fatejudger> who here has KDE 3.5?
<egats> anyone want to help me get my samba server working?
<fatejudger> KDE 3.5 Beta 2
<fatejudger> no one has KDE 3.5 Beta 2?
<KaoticEvil> how did my workgroup get changed? o.O
<fatejudger> cmon, I'm in the damn Kubuntu channel
<LjL> ..
<egats> breezy comes with 3.4.2
<LjL> haven't dared to install it yet
<fatejudger> egats: it comes with 3.4,3
<egats> ok, maybe recently. but definitely not 3.5.
<egats> point is, not everyone puts in the effort to get KDE and compile it on their own
<egats> KaoticEvil: do you have your samba server working then?
<fatejudger> egats: there are binaries
<KaoticEvil> egats:  yes, samba is working for me.. but somehow my workgroup got changed
<KaoticEvil> which doesnt matter on *my* box... but on my XP box, well... yeah, it matters there lol
<egats> KaoticEvil: do you think maybe you could help me figure out why mine isn't working?
<KaoticEvil> egats:  i can try... altho i should tell you upfront that im not all that good with linux
<egats> i posted my smb.conf here: http://pastebin.com/423887
<KaoticEvil> ok.. ill take a look at it
<KaoticEvil> ill cmpare it to mine... 
<egats> when i try smbclient --list=localhost, it times out
<KaoticEvil> egats: you did install the samba server, right? (dont take offense, i forgot :P )
<egats> yes, i installed the samba package through adept
<egats> smbd and nmbd are showing up on my process list
<KaoticEvil> ok
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> I'm just trolling in the samba channel right now
<KaoticEvil> egats:  i really have no idea... 
<KaoticEvil> mine is only *half* working...
<KaoticEvil> i can browse it when i go to remote places.. but not form my XP box :(
<egats> it sounds like you have your conf set up wrong then
<egats> do you have your subnet in host allow?
<KaoticEvil> i just fixed it too :D
<KaoticEvil> egats:  would you like me to post my smb.conf ?
<egats> KaoticEvil: yes, please
<fatejudger> !samba
<ubotu> samba is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<egats> already been there, guys
<egats> i'm trying to set it up through the .conf file
<KaoticEvil> egats:  would you like me to paste my smb.conf ? it works now :)
<egats> KaoticEvil: yes, please! :)
<KaoticEvil> ok.. doing it now :)
<KaoticEvil> if i can get pastebin to load...
<KaoticEvil> egats:  here ya go -> http://rafb.net/paste/results/8bQ3zg43.html
<KaoticEvil> it works for me...
<KaoticEvil> oh, and one other thing...
<KaoticEvil> dont know if it matters, but i use a different command to restart samba...
<KaoticEvil> i use:  sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<KaoticEvil> nalioth:  hey :)
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: howdy
<KaoticEvil> i got samba working fully :)
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: great!
<KaoticEvil> and i got my IP issues sorted as well :)
<KaoticEvil> and i did it all on a shell :)
<egats> KaoticEvil: i was also looking for that script! thanks :)
<KaoticEvil> scuse me.. by using the Force :P
<KaoticEvil> egats:  no worries
<KaoticEvil> just glad i could help :)
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: great
<KaoticEvil> . o O ( feels cool to be able to help people thru some of the same problems ive had :) )
<KaoticEvil> egats:  lemme know it that works, eh? (the smb.conf)
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: karma is a circle
<KaoticEvil> heh nalioth 
<egats> KaoticEvil: yeah, i'm comparing it with mine
<egats> KaoticEvil: so you're using passwd to auth instead of smbpasswd? i didn't know you could do that.
<egats> KaoticEvil: also, why do you have workgroup defined twice?
<KaoticEvil> egats:  i do?
<KaoticEvil> *checks&
<egats> KaoticEvil: yes, at the top of global, and also under your ###MISC### section
<KaoticEvil> heh.. i do... 
<KaoticEvil> i dont know...
<KaoticEvil> lol i never even noticed it tbh
<egats> KaoticEvil: so about the passwd vs. smbpasswd?
<KaoticEvil> *shrugs* it just works... i simply modified the existing one to include my workgroup and shares.. i didnt change anything else
<KaoticEvil> except to enable guest ok = yes
<egats> hmmm
<egats> did you set it up through kcontrol first?
<KaoticEvil> the share, yes...
<KaoticEvil> and it would work.. then after so long, just stop working
<egats> oh, ok. i'm trying to do it without the kcontrol.
<KaoticEvil> well, the modifications i did with pico
<egats> kcontrol gives me all kinds of problems when i have to enter "administrator mode"
<egats> so i was trying to do it all from shell
<KaoticEvil> yeah, same here... the workaround to that.. Run -> kdesu kcontrol
<KaoticEvil> that starts it in root mode
<egats> hmmm
<egats> how is kdesu different than sudo?
<KaoticEvil> kdesu is, i believe, a K frontend for sudo
<KaoticEvil> it does the same thing, from what i can tell
<KaoticEvil> hmmmmmmmmm... i may attempt to mount these shares into ~
<nalioth> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<KaoticEvil> heh.. ty nalioth 
<nalioth> egats: if you open a kde gui app using sudo, it will mangle your userspace permissions
<KaoticEvil> nalioth:  why?
<nalioth> egats: then forevermore will be the error msgs and "cannot write to directory"
<egats> yeah, i had all kinds of crazy problems trying to do sudo kate
<KaoticEvil> heh
<nalioth> egats: ewww, i hope you've not mangled your perms already
<egats> well, kate proceeded to crash, and i had to sudo kill it.
<egats> how could i tell if my perms are mangled?
<sophie_> hello all I<m wondering how do you use katapult
<egats> sophie_: ALT-SPACE
<sophie_> egats: does not work for me
<Hobbsee> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is, like, an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space. When splash screen appears, type the command you want.
<KaoticEvil> so its like prefetch?
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: more like alt-tab on steroids
<KaoticEvil> lol
<KaoticEvil> thats even better :>
<KaoticEvil> << RELIGIOUS user of Alt+Tab
<egats> nalioth: how can i tell if my perms are botched?
<Hobbsee> hehe...love katapult here too
<Hobbsee> and alt+tab, and shortcut to switch desktops
<nalioth> egats: you'll start having permissions problems as described above
<sophie_> nalioth: i<ve installed the package but alt-space does not work
<egats> nalioth: you mean like admin mode not working in kcontrol?
<KaoticEvil> it doesnt work here either..
<nalioth> sophie_: i dont use katapult
<Hobbsee> sophie_: tried using alt+f2 and typing katapult?
<nalioth> egats: no, that is another bug, you should upgrade
<Hobbsee> then hit enter, and try?
<sophie_> Hobbsee: from the command line I get:
<sophie_> sophie@ubuntuphil:~/Desktop/kbfx-0.4.8rc1$ katapult
<sophie_> kio (KMimeType): WARNING: KServiceType::offers : servicetype Katapult/Catalog not found
<sophie_> kio (KMimeType): WARNING: KServiceType::offers : servicetype Katapult/Display not found
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<sophie_> Hobbsee: what do u get from command line
<Hobbsee> ignored duplicate item then showing a lot of my bookmarks that are in firefox and konq
<KaoticEvil> does apt-get keep packages around after installing them?
<sophie_> can katapult be configured in kcontrol should an entry exist
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: it does. /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Hobbsee> sophie_: hit alt+f2, type katapult - does it give you an icon in the box?
<Hobbsee> as in, not a blue one, a kinda grey one?
<sophie_> Hobbsee: yep grey gear
<Hobbsee> nah, katapult's not in kcontrol - you cant really configure it
<Hobbsee> cool
<Hobbsee> ok, go into kcontrol
<sophie_> ok
<Hobbsee> search for keyboard, pick the one for keyboard shortcuts
<Hobbsee> that says that katapult is indeed installed :P
<sophie_> Hobbsee: should there be a keyboeard shortcut for katapult in the appliation shortcut tab
<Hobbsee> no, but check if anything else has a shortcut of alt+space
<Hobbsee> usually windows, windows operations menu
<sophie_> Hobbsee: no kde shortcut to alt-space
<Hobbsee> hmm ok
<Hobbsee> have you restarted kde since installing katapult?
<squidbullets> lots of jacking around my friend nalioth 
<nalioth> squidbullets: type /j #kubuntu-offtopic 
<squidbullets> new problem nalioth
<nalioth> squidbullets: oh?
<sophie_> Hobbsee: I think so for the restart
<Hobbsee> hmmm....odd
<Hobbsee> for some reason, it doesnt always start after installing it, i recall
<squidbullets> nalioth=8D missing user list in X-chat terminal window, reset and restarted X-chat, same basic terminal window. did those bucket-heads in the other chat room do this to me or is this a setting I unwittingly tampered into non-existance all by myself
<nalioth> squidbullets: all by yourself
<squidbullets> =8D  IDUDITZ!
<nalioth> squidbullets: this is linux, no one can "do anything" to you
<sophie_> Hobbsee: I'll try to restart kde
<stbain> squidbullets: are you set on using X-chat
<stbain> ?
<squidbullets> nalioth=8D how to unDO myself then?
<sophie_> brb
<Hobbsee> sophie_: or just reboot the machine
<Hobbsee> k
<nalioth> squidbullets: stbain may have some enlightenment for you
<squidbullets> YAY!
<stbain> squidbullets: well... there's Konversation
<stbain> which is tabbed IRC client
<stbain> personally
<stbain> I like MDI
<stbain> so I can monitor multiple channels at once
<stbain> so I installed kvirc
<KaoticEvil> well hell.. 
<sophie_> Hobbsee: Reboot and no katapult man I really wanted to try it out
<Hobbsee> darn it!
<sophie_> Hobbsee: got it to work!
<squidbullets> stbain=8D EVERYthing is up in the air at this point-not set on anything really, actually I do not really have time for endless chatting and tinkering, my primary hobby is music.  I was asking nalioth where my user list on the right went so i could put it up and visit a bit with some lunatics on another server before i recorded a ska song.  I need there lunatic perspective and had planned on doing it all tonight so I could give it to s
<squidbullets> omebody and let her know there is a man in me singing "I care I care". so that is why tonight would not be a good time for changing things up.  thank you for pointing me to MDI. I hope I will remember it so I can check it out later.  Is it wrong for me to type these huge inputs?
<Hobbsee> sophie_: yay!
<sophie_> did sudo kbuildsycoca
<nalioth> squidbullets: check your view menu
<sophie_> had to do same thing for amarok when I installed
<Hobbsee> ah ok, yep
<KaoticEvil> sophie_:  what does that do?
<squidbullets> nalioth=8D  PSYCHOTIC COMPUTER MODE = TRUE/ invalid drop down menu name...{valid option=1 0f 6[X-Chat IRC Server Window Help]   if not 1 of 6 search menu::keyword^view^}
<nalioth> squidbullets: i have 0 clue
<sophie_> Hobbsee: katapult is great but how to I change the delay before it resets your typing
<Hobbsee> no idea if that's possible, but i'd check somewhere in ~./kde/ for a configuration file
<KaoticEvil> ok.. ive got to test my IP config...
<KaoticEvil> brb
<sophie_> Kaoti: kbuildsycoca  Rebuilds the system configuration cache
<RaRe> help someone tell me what to do with this please...  "*** glibc detected *** corrupted double-linked list: 0xb7c2f938 ***" 
<crimsun> RaRe: what are you using to get that error?
<pc22> how do i watch avi file in ubuntu?
<pc22> how do i watch avi file in kubuntu?
<bimberi> pc22: hopefully this will help you - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pc22 about multimedia
<fatejudger> !multimedia
<ubotu> [multimedia]  for codecs,  http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<fatejudger> I'm having the hardest time getting anything to play using gstreamer
<KaoticEvil> cool :) it works 
<fatejudger> nalioth: are you any good with samba?
<fatejudger> nalioth: I've tried asking everyone about my samba problem
<fatejudger> I think I'm going to have to reformat...
<nalioth> fatejudger: i dont own windows boxen, sorry
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger:  whats the problem youre having again?
<fatejudger> damn
* KaoticEvil has a windowsXP box on his network
<nalioth> fatejudger: perhaps KaoticEvil can help you
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: dude, you couldn't figure it out 3 hours ago
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: nor could you figure it out the day before
* KaoticEvil also has a bad memory
<fatejudger> I can see computer
<fatejudger> I can see the folders inside the computer
<fatejudger> but I can't go into the shared folders
<fatejudger> it says they don't exist or I don't have access to them
<KaoticEvil> permission denied error?
<KaoticEvil> freom windows?
<KaoticEvil> from*
<fatejudger> both from Windows and from Kubuntu
<fatejudger> maybe a working smb.conf might help
<KaoticEvil> are the sahres passworded?
<fatejudger> I don't see how
<KaoticEvil> wanna see mine?
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: they shouldn't be
<KaoticEvil> shares*
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: I wouldn't know what to look for
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger:  compare it to yours?
<fatejudger> sure, why not
<fatejudger> pastebin it
<KaoticEvil> thats how uhhh... some other guy got his working lol
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger:  here ya go -> http://pastebin.com/424002
<KaoticEvil> please dont ask me why my workgroup is defined twice, because i dont know... i *do* know that it works tho :P
<dreamwave> okay.  here's a strange questions.  what browser do you use when purchasing stuff on ebay?  if konqueror, does it work alright?
<regeya> I've used konq for ebay purchases
<regeya> works fine
<regeya> on those rare occasions when konq won't do, keep firefox handy.  when that's not enough, find a friend with windows.
<nalioth> bah. any browser will do, i've used galeon, konq and ff for online purchases
<dreamwave> regeya: ah.  thanks.  i've got windows on the other partition.  i just don't want to reboot if i don't truely need to.
<dreamwave> nalioth: cool!
<KaoticEvil> how do i disable that damned auto-spell check globally?
<KaoticEvil> its pissing me off, really
<KaoticEvil> i searched thru ever option in kcontrol, and i /cannot/ find it
<egats> KaoticEvil: try spelling things correctly. then it won't bother you :p
<KaoticEvil> egats:  it has nothing to do with that...
<KaoticEvil> its slowing me down :P
<KaoticEvil> ive only got a 400MHz celeron :(
<regeya> nalioth: I said *rare* :-)
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: your smb.conf is strange
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: it's global
<egats> are there supposed to be two instances of smbd running?
<fatejudger> egats??
<fatejudger> !lart egats
* ubotu frags egats with his BFG9000
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger:  it works tho :P
<fatejudger> can someone else send me their working smb.conf?
<fatejudger> I need something less global
<fatejudger> and more configurable
<KaoticEvil> ok
* KaoticEvil shrugs... i tried
* egats respawns and slices ubotu with his chainsaw
<fatejudger> lol, egats can't hear me
<fatejudger> !lart egats
* ubotu duct-tapes egats to the floor and drools on him
<egats> *lmao* :D
<fatejudger> !lart egats
* ubotu stabs egats
<egats> ouch!
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> I wonder if he knows its a bot
<nalioth> fatejudger: let's keep the !larting to -offtopic please
<squareff> any reason timidity would work and kmid not?
<KaoticEvil> oh, and i think i fixed my xmms sound server problem too :)
<KaoticEvil> i changed it from arts to alsa, and havent had a problem with it since *yay*
<squareff> KaoticEvil: isn't xmms obsolete and replaced with bmpx?
<KaoticEvil> squareff:  dont know.. only thing ive ever used is xmms :P
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: many programs don't use alsa standard
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: like web browsers
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: and a few KDE apps
<squareff> fatejudger: they use what then?
<KaoticEvil> the only thing i care about for sound is my music player
<fatejudger> squareff: arts
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: well there you go
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: not like it matters though
<squareff> fatejudger: but isn't alsa better?
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: better to have support for all apps
<fatejudger> squareff: how do YOU think alsa is better?
<KaoticEvil> i want my OS to be *silent* except for my music
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: no flash videos?
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger:  occasionally... not often tho
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: well they won't work now
<squareff> fatejudger: i don't have my own opinion, i just heard so
<KaoticEvil> no, just changed xmms to use alsa...
<fatejudger> squareff: alsa - dmix has less lag than alsa
<squareff> fatejudger: do you have reasons to believe the oposite?
<fatejudger> I mean
<fatejudger> less lag than arts
<fatejudger> but arts is compatible with almost every app
<fatejudger> and is the KDE standard
<fatejudger> gstreamer will soon be the KDE standard though
<squareff> fatejudger: btw, do you think this is why kmid doesn't work and timidity does on my machine?
<fatejudger> squareff: do you only use alsa?
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger:  in my sound server settings, i have it set to autodetect... i simply changed the settings in xmms
<squareff> fatejudger: yes, i guess so
<fatejudger> squareff: then yes
<squareff> fatejudger: i don't see arts installed on my machine
<fatejudger> squareff: how have you been living without it?
<squareff> fatejudger: (maybe i don't know how to... see it)
<fatejudger> squareff: do you have the Beta 2 or something?
<squareff> fatejudger: this is my first day to try to use sound on this machine
<fatejudger> squareff: I'm sure you have it
<squareff> fatejudger: how do i check this?
<fatejudger> squareff: just poke around the KDE settings for sound
<fatejudger> squareff: system settings if you use Breezy
<KaoticEvil> hmmmm... 
<squareff> fatejudger: i see. thank you.
<KaoticEvil> oh, terrific...
<fatejudger> I'm beginning to think this whole Samba problem is a KDE bug
* ubotu judo chops egats, courtesy of egats
<fatejudger> lol
<KaoticEvil> anyone use icecast?
<fatejudger> nope
<KaoticEvil> damn
<egats> lol. sorry
<KaoticEvil> i cant get the icecast-server to start
<fatejudger> what does it do?
<KaoticEvil> its a shoutcast clone
<KaoticEvil> straming audio
<KaoticEvil> streaming*
<fatejudger> what is the name of the server part of Samba
<fatejudger> not the client package
<fatejudger> but the server package
<Noah0504> Is it possible to always have windows open maximized in KDE?
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger:  its samba, isnt it?
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: that's the general package
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: it isn't a real package
<KaoticEvil> ah
<KaoticEvil> smbd, i think
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: it just collects up a bunch of packages
<KaoticEvil> ive got a list of all the packages.. lemme check
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger:  samba (3.0.14a-6ubuntu1) a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix
<KaoticEvil> its not a metapackage
<fatejudger> yeah, I see that
<fatejudger> ok
<fatejudger> I've figured out what the problem is
<fatejudger> it's an access issue
<fatejudger> I've fixed everything so I can browse the windows computers
<fatejudger> the Kubuntu computer I need NFS to browse
<fatejudger> I can dual share
<fatejudger> but for some reason, other computers don't have access to the folders
<KaoticEvil> do you have guest ok = yes set?
<Delvien> Has anyone got their Microsoft Bluetooth mouse's scroll wheel working?
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: yes
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: globally and for every share
<KaoticEvil> hmmmmm
<KaoticEvil> thats really odd...
<KaoticEvil> do you also have public = yes and browseable = yes set?
<fatejudger> I think so
<fatejudger> let me check
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: yes, I have all of those
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: I'm thinking maybe I should transfer my smb.conf from my working computer to replace the non-working one
<KaoticEvil> there ya go :)
<KaoticEvil> just replace the share entry names.. and you *should* be set
<fatejudger> yeah
<KaoticEvil> but then again... these *are* computers
<pc22> how do i install w32 codec
<KaoticEvil> things dont always work like they should :P!w32codec
<KaoticEvil> things dont always work like they should :P
<KaoticEvil> !w32codec
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is for w32codecs in Breezy visit http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-extras/
<pc22> thanks
<KaoticEvil> you should be able to just apt-get it...
<fatejudger> w32 codecs are great
<KaoticEvil> yeah they are
<fatejudger> I always encode my music as .wma
<fatejudger> since it works on my computer and mp3 player
<KaoticEvil> ewwwwwww @ wma
<fatejudger> well I'd use ogg
<fatejudger> but my mp3 player just isn't THAT cool
<KaoticEvil> i never liked wma even when i ran windows :P
<KaoticEvil> just use MP3 :P
<fatejudger> wma is the next best thing to ogg
<fatejudger> wma vbr is just super
<fatejudger> great compression and quality
* KaoticEvil is of the opinion that wma isnt even close to the best anything :P
<fatejudger> mp3 doesn't even compare
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: yeah well, look at audio tests
<KaoticEvil> then again, i detest MS...
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: you have to reject all that hatred of Microsoft
<KaoticEvil> so i may be slightly biased :P
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: Linux is great, but so is MS
<fatejudger> which is why I have a mixed box setup
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger:  they make great things
<KaoticEvil> windows is great... i like it.. alot
<fatejudger> I like the configurability of Linux though
<KaoticEvil> MS Office is the best office suite ive ever used
<fatejudger> it's like a manual transmission vs automatic
<fatejudger> eh, I'm not a powerpoint fan
<fatejudger> I'm going to get flamed in here because of this but
<KaoticEvil> no, powerpoint sucks lol
<fatejudger> I like Keynote
<fatejudger> I don't own anything Apple though
<fatejudger> so I can't use it
<KaoticEvil> i was talking about outlook and word, mainly :P
<regeya> keynote...wait, is that the apple presentation app?
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> Keynote is just awesome
* regeya shrugs
<KaoticEvil> Outlook 2003 and Word 2003 are great...
<fatejudger> OpenOffice.org should have copied THAT interface
<fatejudger> instead of PowerPoint
<fatejudger> that was a stupid stupid decision
<regeya> fatejudger, you'd be surprised how many apple fanboys hang in 'loonix' crowds
<KaoticEvil> OpenOffice.org shouldnt ahve written it in java either :P
<fatejudger> loonix?
<fatejudger> lol
<regeya> OOo isn't a java app
<fatejudger> Java is horrible
<KaoticEvil> oh?
<fatejudger> memory hog
<KaoticEvil> no, java is great
<fatejudger> especially in Linux
<KaoticEvil> for what its DESIGNED for..
<KaoticEvil> web-based apps
<fatejudger> web-based apps?
<KaoticEvil> *not* stand-alone apps
<fatejudger> LOL
<KaoticEvil> applets* scuse me
<fatejudger> that WAS NOT what Java was designed for
<KaoticEvil> ?
<fatejudger> it was designed as a replacement to C++
<fatejudger> which it will never be
<KaoticEvil> it failed miserably in that respec
<KaoticEvil> respect*
<fatejudger> cause it has inherant flaws
<fatejudger> slowness
<fatejudger> memory hoggyness
<KaoticEvil> meh... i sling my code in FreePascal+Lazarus/Delphi :P
<fatejudger> lol
<KaoticEvil> Delphi is just great
<fatejudger> C++ QT
<fatejudger> Ruby QT
<fatejudger> those are my languages
<KaoticEvil> i dont know C++ :(
<fatejudger> :(
<KaoticEvil> i wanna learn tho...
<fatejudger> go to school
<KaoticEvil> too old :P
<fatejudger> how old?
<KaoticEvil> 26 :P
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> I'm 17
<KaoticEvil> besides... everything else i know ive learned the hard way
<KaoticEvil> school of hard knocks
<KaoticEvil> dude... ive been fixinf computers almost as long as youve been alive...
<nybble> so, anyone having any fritzy cd-roms?
<Delvien> i have a fritzy mouse :P
<nybble> hmmm
<KaoticEvil> i have fritzy hair...
<nybble> well, join the fritzy club
<regeya> sure.  I have some that are scratched up, nybble, so they don't work well in my drives.
<Delvien> later taters
<nybble> heh. I'm thinking that i might re'install de ol' kernel
<regeya> I must point out that Java wasn't just intended to be a heavier, slower version of what Flash turned out to be
<KaoticEvil> jsava turned out to be nearly worthless, imo
<Talia1KubBrzy> is there a way to shot a movie of what happens on the screen?
<KaoticEvil> java*
<Talia1KubBrzy> like kscreenshot...... kmoovieshot
<regeya> KaoticEvil: that would explain the number of enterprise web apps and embedded devices using Java
<firephoto> Talia1KubBrzy: yeah, it uses vnc... can't think of the name.
<Talia1KubBrzy> ?
<KaoticEvil> regeya:  meh... i still think its pretty worthless...
<KaoticEvil> my cell phone uses java for the IM clients... its sucks
<firephoto> Talia1KubBrzy: vnc2swf
<Talia1KubBrzy> ok, i'll try
<Talia1KubBrzy> tnx
<icewt> pyvnc2swf
<Talia1KubBrzy> pyv?
<nybble> meow
<regeya> vnc2swf rocks, btw
<regeya> pyvnc2swf, rather...thanks icewt...uses pygame, is python-based.
<regeya> have been using it at work to do short tutorials
<KaoticEvil> oh, wow... KHotKeys is sweet :D
<IamMe> hello... 
* KaoticEvil nods at IamMe 
<IamMe> can someone tell me how to switch from the ubuntu desktop to the kubuntu desktop?
* IamMe nods back at kalenedrael 
<IamMe> oops
<KaoticEvil> heh
* IamMe nods back at KaoticEvil :)
<nalioth> IamMe: when you log in, click on 'sessions'
<IamMe> ok
<IamMe> and then it will give me a drop down for kubuntu?
<nalioth> IamMe: it will give you choices for whatever DE are on your box
* IamMe appreciates any help provided :)
<IamMe> thank you nalioth 
<IamMe> i will try that
<KaoticEvil> hmmmm... i may not be ale to create buttons in gyach... but i can damn sure make hotkeys for em :>
<WibblyWobbly> so quiet in here now.
<srobbins> I've got a PCIE card, and ATI's driver installer mentions not having proper kernel modules in /usr/src...
<srobbins> I've looked, and there are AGP modules, but I see no mention of PCIE buses.  Where can I get these?
<bauhaus> hola
<bauhaus> necesito ayuda con ati.2
<bauhaus> hello
<nalioth> bauhaus: hi. we dont speak much spanish in here
<srobbins> bauhaus: Yo tambien.
<bauhaus> need somy help with driver ati.2
<bauhaus> *some
<nalioth> bauhaus: por espaol, vaya de el #ubuntu-es
<srobbins> Yeah, I need help too.  More like some pointers, that's all.
<bauhaus> need to configure that driver
<bauhaus> someone with "AVView"
<stdoubt> bauhaus: do you have all this installed?
<stdoubt> fglrx-kernel-source xorg-driver-fglrx xserver-xorg
<bauhaus> mmm not, thank you
<stdoubt> i think you need them for ati
<bauhaus> i need something like that answer
<bauhaus> ok let me search
<srobbins> stdoubt: I've got Xorg, it's just unaccelerated.
<stdoubt> and which ati driver you using?
<srobbins> Oh... 8.something.  From their website.
<stdoubt> what's the problem you're having?
<srobbins> Lemme pull it up again.
<srobbins> stdoubt: [Message]  Kernel Module : Trying to install a precompiled kernel module.
<srobbins> stdoubt: Something to the extent of that.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<stdoubt> i boot u all! LOL
<stdoubt> sorry
<gigcs> hello
<stdoubt> I'm having a really. weird. problem.
<stdoubt> I can 'sudo chown user: /media/hdb1/'
<srobbins> What...
<stdoubt> but then if I remount, it changes back and my user can't write to it
<gigcs> I have question
<stdoubt> what in kubuntu does that - i'm used to debian
<aftertaf> stdoubt: check your fstab permissions
<stdoubt> "/dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1     vfat    defaults        0       0"
<stdoubt> I have a /dev/hda3 with the same flags and my user can write to it no prob.....
<stdoubt> drwxr-xr-x  20 root root 32768 1969-12-31 17:00 hdb1
<gigcs> make distro ubuntu
<gigcs> develp ubuntu
<stdoubt> this changes back to owner root after a remount.....even after i chown it
<stdoubt> (to user)
<stdoubt> how can i make the user able to write to hdb1? 
<stdoubt> (/media/hdb1)
<stdoubt> I can't expect my users to go "sudo umount" etc... I thought this ubuntu stuff was automatic :-(
<stdoubt> is this channel here?
<nalioth> stdoubt: no we're all gone
<aftertaf> noone left
<nalioth> stdoubt: what channel did you misplace?
<aftertaf> lol
<stdoubt> :- 0 is this channel having problems?
<nalioth> stdoubt: nope. whats up?
<stdoubt> i keep seeing everyone on channel disconnect
<nalioth> stdoubt: netsplits affect the whole network
<stdoubt> must be client-side :-\
<aftertaf> really? i disabled that stuff
<stdoubt> hmm netslips -new one on me
<stdoubt> anyhoo- there's a new Spanish language forum at http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ for anyone who might want 
<stdoubt> so this "Admin mode fix in Breezy"......I went to that URL but can't stat "admin fix" wtf eh?
<KaoticEvil> stdoubt:  just modify /etc/fstab
<stdoubt> KaoticEvil: I did - it works now -just didn't work out of the box ..
<KaoticEvil> oh, ok
<KaoticEvil> mine didnt either ;)
<stdoubt> there was someone here last night talking about how he couldn't get admin mode in System Settings......I have same problem is this "Admin fix" the same thing?
<nalioth> stdoubt: there is a fix for it, iirc
<stdoubt> whereabouts por favor
<stdoubt> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php has no info about it
<nalioth> stdoubt: what version of kde are you running?
<stdoubt> 3.4.3
<stdoubt> the default 5.10
<stdoubt> kubuntusaurus
<nalioth> stdoubt: have you updated recently?
<stdoubt> just apt-get update yes but  
<stdoubt> but that just updates the available packages list no?
<KaoticEvil> yup
<stdoubt> do i go 'apt-get upgrade' if i want  recent fixes etc?
<stdoubt> or is there a more targeted way?
<KaoticEvil> apt-get upgrade upgrades all available and upgradeable packages
<nalioth> stdoubt: just your usual update should find any updates, yes
<stdoubt> nalioth: if i apt-get update, it won't upgrade any packages right?
<stdoubt> have to 'upgrade'?
<nalioth> stdoubt: update and upgrade
<stdoubt> well, being on dial-up i hesitate to upgrade stuff ile OO.o and KDE....kinda won't work- so how can i still get security updates? 0_o
<stdoubt> s/ile/like
<stdoubt> security updates and admin mode fixes ;] 
<stdoubt> am i pooched?
<nalioth> stdoubt: you'll need to figure something out, and i think it will involve large data packets
<stdoubt> ok hmm
<stdoubt> i guess i can always use the -s "simulate" switch to see what will happen 1st to prevent disaster heh
<nalioth> yup
<KaoticEvil> alright! my code hacks worked :)
* KaoticEvil is pleased with himself
<stdoubt> (0|)3|-|4XXx0R!
<KaoticEvil> stdoubt:  nope, hardly...
<stdoubt> oh suuuuuuuurr ;] 
<KaoticEvil> just modified some source for a chat client :)
<stdoubt> nice - whats it do now?
<stdoubt> order pizza with a cron job? :P
<stdoubt> hey thats funny dammit!
<stdoubt> ....i still can't get "Detailed List View" to STAY that way. freakin KDE
<stdoubt> Settings -> Save View Profile taunts me
<nalioth> stdoubt: in view or tools or settings, there is an option to 'save current profile'
<stdoubt> yes....and it reverts itself -for example I hit Home folder in Konq, set the view, then open Storage Media, then close Konq. Well when I open it again Home is the same but hda or hdb will be back to default view 
<stdoubt> big giant irritating icons
<KaoticEvil> lol stdoubt 
<KaoticEvil> no, i just changed some of the colors :P
<KaoticEvil> its written in C, and i dont know C
<stdoubt> ahh - sounds fun anyway
<stdoubt> we are all tweakers at heart if we like linux ;] 
<KaoticEvil> it was, actually :)
<KaoticEvil> now... i thnk ive found a way to get me more space on / :)
<KaoticEvil> yup, another 3GB would be nice
<stdoubt> KaoticEvil: apt-get remove Open office? 
<KaoticEvil> huh?
<stdoubt> to get the space back?
<KaoticEvil> lol no :P
<KaoticEvil> move ~ to my other partition :)
<KaoticEvil> and resize it while im at it
<KaoticEvil> i alrady removed OOo :P
<KaoticEvil> already*
<stdoubt> yeah - it's huge
<KaoticEvil> i know
<KaoticEvil> KOffice is almost as bad
<KaoticEvil> i may remove that as well
<stdoubt> there was a prog called (i think) debpigs that showed disk usage of each of the 10 or so biggest programs - it's not in ubuntu archives tho
<KaoticEvil> see, ive got hda1 (/), hda2 (swap), and hda3 (/windows/data.. vfat partition, backup of my data from windows...)
<KaoticEvil> i may move /home to hda3, and that would allow me ro recover 3+GB on hda1
<stdoubt> a good lightweight wordprocessor is  abiword
<stdoubt> but but but.......that would kill windows
<KaoticEvil> i dont need a word processor... Kate does all i need... and nedit or kedit for quick text entry
<stdoubt> oh a backup
<stdoubt> well, kill it anyway ;] 
<KaoticEvil> stdoubt:  windows is already dead.... its just data backup :)
<stdoubt> LOL
<KaoticEvil> thats a lot of work tho..
<stdoubt> ding song the witch is dead!!!!!
<stdoubt> s/song/dong lol
<KaoticEvil> is gparted destructive when it resizes partitions?
<stdoubt> <don't know
<stdoubt> but i thought the idea behind it was to not be destructive......i've only used 'parted'
<KaoticEvil> yeah... it *looks* like a PartMag clone
<stdoubt> and parted resized safely for me a fat32 windows install
<stdoubt> after a defrag mind you
<KaoticEvil> yeah
<KaoticEvil> but....
<KaoticEvil> im going to convert hda3 to ext3 anyway :P
<KaoticEvil> does ext3 need defragging, like FAT/FAT32/NTFS?
<stdoubt> that's fun.. i went from ext3 to 2 once so i could actually delete stuff ;] 
<hussam> I have been thinking about that. How do you defrag a ext3 hard disk
<stdoubt> you can't go from fat32 to ext3 without destroying th data on the partition....
<KaoticEvil> i know that
<stdoubt> no ext2 nor 3 need defragging
<KaoticEvil> cool
<KaoticEvil> whats the deal with reiserfs?
<stdoubt> err.....they don';t need to be defragged
<hussam> what if it is over 5% fragmented
<stdoubt> reiser afaict, is like a ferarri..... fast fun but flakey
<KaoticEvil> ok
<stdoubt> it can screw up on ya easier than ext
<KaoticEvil> right
<stdoubt> in fact last i read Linus won't let reiser4 into mainstream
<KaoticEvil> wow
<stdoubt> it'll make it eventually if enough ppl want it i'm sure
<stdoubt> i've heard good things about xfs, but ext2's good enough for lil old me
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: linux native filesystems usually run >%5 fragmentation as they defragment as they write
<stdoubt> <5%
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: in general, no "defragmenting" is necessary
<stdoubt> right
<aftertaf> nice
<fatejudger> how do I get the KMenu to refresh?
<KaoticEvil> nalioth:  thats awesome
<KaoticEvil> how would one check file fragmentation?
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: why? there's usually not enough to bother with
<stdoubt> fatejudger: did you go file ->save in KDE Menu Editor?
<fatejudger> nalioth: does that apply to ext3 as well?
<fatejudger> stdoubt: that's not what I meant
<fatejudger> stdoubt: I just installed a new program in adept
<fatejudger> stdoubt: and it isn't show up in the KMenu
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger:  adept should add the menu entry for you...
<nalioth> fatejudger: ext2 and 3 are virtually identical. the -3 is journaled
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: it will, eventually
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: but it takes a few minutes
<nalioth> fatejudger: is it a gui program?
<KaoticEvil> nalioth:  out of curiosity :)
<fatejudger> nalioth: yes
<fatejudger> nalioth: what does "journaled" mean exactly?
<KaoticEvil> ive wonderer that myself
<KaoticEvil> wondered*
<stdoubt> a database of 'metadata' describing the structure/state of the filesystem is maintained by the journal
<nalioth> fatejudger: means that if your power goes out suddenly and linux didnt get a chance to shut down cleanly, you've got a 'journal' of what was currently going on, so your box can 'pick up where it left off' more easily
<stdoubt> exactly ;] 
<KaoticEvil> less chance of file corruption, in other words?
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: during a harsh reboot, yes
<KaoticEvil> cool
<KaoticEvil> but at a sacrifice of speed, no doubt? (even if only minimal)
<stdoubt> KaoticEvil: pretty sure yes
<stdoubt> fatejudger: i've had progs fail to add themselves to the Kmenu....not all of them are supposed to though....some need to go into the "Debian" menu section of the Kmenu
<nalioth> there are pros and cons to every filesystem
<KaoticEvil> nalioth:  im aware of that :)
<stdoubt> you'll see the Debian listing appear in Kmenu when you install 'menu' i believe
<fatejudger> nalioth: what are the cons to ext3 vs ext2?
<fatejudger> stdoubt: all programs do that for me
<nalioth> fatejudger: speed
<fatejudger> stdoubt: they just take awhile
<KaoticEvil> nalioth:  how do i change the location of ~ from a shell?
<fatejudger> nalioth: ext2 is faster?
<fatejudger> nalioth: if so, by how much?
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: the location of what?
<KaoticEvil> my home directory
<nalioth> fatejudger: not enough for a human to notice
<fatejudger> nalioth: so ext3 is superior to ext2?
<KaoticEvil> i figured a solution to my hard drive space problem :)
<stdoubt> KaoticEvil: if you're moving home you want to take some time and read a tutorial -trust me-
<nalioth> fatejudger: why else would it exist?
<fatejudger> nalioth: as a different option
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: yes read plenty of tutorials
<KaoticEvil> hmmm... ok
<nalioth> fatejudger: not much use of ext2 nowadays
<aftertaf> KaoticEvil: move home to a new partition and mount it?   or chage where ~ points to?
<KaoticEvil> shit... i should have known it wouldnt be easy :P
<aftertaf> KaoticEvil: its doable to move it. i did it :)
<KaoticEvil> aftertaf:  more /home to another partition
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: it is easy as pie. just dont drop the pie
<KaoticEvil> lol nalioth 
<KaoticEvil> move*
<KaoticEvil> nalioth:  one thing im finding is that not many things are "easy" ;)
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: sure they are, it's the learning that's "hard"
<KaoticEvil> lol
<stdoubt> in linux execution, administration, maintenance are all easy.......learning how to do it all is the hard part ;] 
<KaoticEvil> ok, well, i know i can format that drive...
<fatejudger> nalioth: what's your favorite FS?
<aftertaf> lol true
* nalioth uses ext3
<aftertaf> KaoticEvil: its good to do it.... jst concentrate while doing so ;)
<fatejudger> nalioth: ok, cool
<aftertaf> KaoticEvil: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/articles/partitioning-p1.xml
<aftertaf> i used that and borked not one thing ;)
<KaoticEvil> cool :)
<KaoticEvil> thanks
<adnan> im new on this... from where i can read and learn it ?
<adnan> the kubunt
<aftertaf> adnan: google, internet, here, man pages........ 
<adnan> the kubuntu
<KaoticEvil> ok
<adnan> im finding it hard..
<adnan> ;/
<adnan> but i want to learn it
<adnan> i like it
<KaoticEvil> im not going to be able to do this in K
<aftertaf> adnan: have you ever used linux before? do you come from a windows environment?
<aftertaf> KaoticEvil: you need to go console ;)
<KaoticEvil> i know
<KaoticEvil> how do i change from tty1 ?
<adnan> aftertaf:  thats my first time i use linux
<aftertaf> alt Fx
<nalioth> adnan: help.ubuntu.com
<KaoticEvil> ty
<nalioth> adnan: welcome :)
<aftertaf> adnan: welcome to our world, then ;)
<adnan> thank you guys
<adnan> :)
* KaoticEvil verifies he has a console IRC client
<KaoticEvil> . o O ( just in case...
<KaoticEvil> ok
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: you could always apt-get in the CLI
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger:  already got irc :)
<stdoubt> adnan: here are the official forums: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: in case you forgot
<KaoticEvil> ill be back in a bit...
<KaoticEvil> dropping to CLI
<fatejudger> adnan: are you using Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<aftertaf> adnan: most things you do in linux are nothing like windows ways of doing things. its a whole new world. accept that part and open yourself up for new ways of doing things. you'll be hooked before long ;)
<fatejudger> gstreamer is just pooping out of me any time I play some sort of media in konq
<fatejudger> *on me
<aftertaf> lol
<stdoubt> lol
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> that was a bad typo
<stdoubt> hehe i liked it
<paines> hi
<adnan> fatejudger:  kubuntu
<fatejudger> adnan: nice, you'll love it
<stdoubt> isn't gstreamer a GNOMEy thing? no suprise it messes up in KDE -i can't stand the gnome stuff -too interated
<adnan> fatejudger:  how i can listen to songs if i downloaded it ?
<paines> i cannot execute a programm as root under kde, when starting it with the quickstart programm (alt+f2). i always get password is wrong, which isn't
<fatejudger> stdoubt: gstreamer is a audio plugin thing
<fatejudger> stdoubt: which KDE is planning on replacing arts with
<stdoubt> fatejudger: i thought it was a media player
<fatejudger> stdoubt: no
<fatejudger> stdoubt: it's like xine
<fatejudger> stdoubt: but more full featured
<aftertaf> paines: root is disabled, the pasword you put, is it your user pw?
<fatejudger> !multimedia
<ubotu> it has been said that multimedia is for codecs,  http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<paines> aftertaf, no, root's
<aftertaf> paines: you enabled root pw?
<kao> i just thought of something...
<paines> aftertaf, no, i installed in expert mode, and the root pw is enabled by default
<aftertaf> paines: alt+F2 will run a command, is it asking you for password? try the same command in a shell
<KaoticEvil> how do i get to straight command shell?
<KaoticEvil> if i exit K, it restarts.
<paines> aftertaf, in shell it works, but not from alt+f2
<stdoubt> KaoticEvil: Ctlr+Alt+Fx
<KaoticEvil> ah, ok
<stdoubt> Fx = F1-F6
<aftertaf> paines: you typing what exactly?
<KaoticEvil> ok... off to try this then...
<KaoticEvil> exit
<paines> aftertaf, alt+f2 -> setting/properties -> run as a diffrent user, theris I put in root and his pw, and the command, and it doensn't work
<stdoubt> then to get back to X just Alt+L or R arrows 
<stdoubt> dph
<aftertaf> ok....   try doing kdesu yourcommand in alt-F2.... same pb?
<paines> aftertaf, same
<aftertaf> paines: erf ok....    does a different app/command work?
<paines> aftertaf, nope
* aftertaf painstakingly meticulous
<aftertaf>  ;)
<aftertaf> paines: ok bugreport time ten i imagine .....
<aftertaf> *then
<paines> aftertaf, does it work for you ?
<aftertaf> paines: i cant test now, im in e17, not kde..... :/
<stdoubt> paines: can you login as root at the command shell?
<paines> stdoubt, yes
<stdoubt> like from tty1?
<stdoubt> hmm
<paines> from shell everything is fine
<thomas> is there a way to import applications from kde to e16 or e17?
<stdoubt> aftertaf: help thomas ;] 
<thomas> thanks :)
<aftertaf> hehe :)
<aftertaf> thomas: you mean, the menu entries?  yes there is a tool.
<aftertaf> for e17 DR17 anyway
<stdoubt> paines: have you tried your user passwd under KDE for what you want to do?
<aftertaf> but there are so many of them that you have a bag load of apps afterward. you can edit the .order files and the eaps though :)
<nalioth> e17 ?
<KaoticEvil> aftertaf:  how did you get to init 1?
<aftertaf> KaoticEvil: sudo init 1 ;)
<KaoticEvil> i tried it, and it wont accept my password
<aftertaf> try sudo anything to see if you've got it right ;)
<stdoubt> actually sudo is not true root.....just fwiw
<KaoticEvil> i know stdoubt...
<aftertaf> stdoubt: youre right...... KaoticEvil enable root afaik
<aftertaf> and login as root
<KaoticEvil> ok
<stdoubt> aftertaf: that's too scary! ;] 
<stdoubt> b careful KaoticEvil heh
<aftertaf> thomas: e17genmenu 
<KaoticEvil> that dont work :(
<aftertaf> w00000000000000t
<aftertaf> KaoticEvil: capslock?
<nalioth> aftertaf: what are we doing?
<aftertaf> numlock?
<KaoticEvil> enable root doesnt work
<paines> is e17 in repos ?
<stdoubt> KaoticEvil: "sudo su -" ?
<stdoubt> that's gotta work
<KaoticEvil> nalioth:  i cant get init 1 because it wont accept my password
<aftertaf> paines: long story, not exactly.... but there are packages for it elsewhere for breezy.
<thomas> afterdaf: thanks a million, i will have a look at it :-)
<paines> aftertaf, i see. does keyboad shortcuts work now ?
<aftertaf> paines: but better to get it from cvs... and build yourself == more fun
<nalioth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LostPassword
<aftertaf> paines: in e17, nope. they bind to WM, ie K
<KaoticEvil> stdoubt:  yup, that works
<aftertaf> KaoticEvil: can you login as root at all ?
<paines> aftertaf, :-(. bad. without keybord shortcuts I am half the man I used to be
<KaoticEvil> aftertaf:  yeah, i did sudo su -
<aftertaf> paines: you set em up as you want though ;)
<KaoticEvil> and it works...
<paines> aftertaf, hmm. maybe I will try it. e17 is fun. would like to have rasterman coding skills
<aftertaf> totally :)
<KaoticEvil> ok.. back in a bit
<aftertaf> but cvs sourceforge sux badly
<KaoticEvil> ok, it *still* doesnt accept my pass...
<aftertaf> KaoticEvil: weirdage abounds
<KaoticEvil> aftertaf:  i know
<aftertaf> you sure about your pass?
<KaoticEvil> 1000%
<paines> KaoticEvil, caps lock ?
<aftertaf> ah thats the pb. there is only 100 % . . .
<aftertaf> :p
<paines> hrhr
<KaoticEvil> paines:  its off
<KaoticEvil> :P aftertaf 
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: is is supposed to be "on" ?
<KaoticEvil> nalioth:  no ;)
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: are you using E17?
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger:  using what?
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: Enlightenment
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: someone said E17
<KaoticEvil> no
<stdoubt> KaoticEvil : as root did you run passwd    
<KaoticEvil> nalioth:  on that lost password link... it tell how to get full root shell access... could i use that?
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: do you have a choice?
<aftertaf> lol nalioth seems not ;)
<KaoticEvil> lol :P
<KaoticEvil> *gets an idea*
<KaoticEvil> brb
<stdoubt> that's funny 'multiplayer notepad' thank god it's not multiplayer vi
<stdoubt> or maybe that would be funner.......hmmm
<manveru> how was it called?
<manveru> i remember seeing something like that in the repos...
<fatejudger> is amarok written using QT?
<manveru> fatejudger: yeap
<aftertaf> fatejudger: twas I :)
<fatejudger> aftertaf: ?
<aftertaf> fatejudger: enlightenment DR17
<manveru> how is e17 performing without render-accel?
<manveru> just thought about trying it on my notebook
<aftertaf> manveru: sweeeeeeeeet
<manveru> well, k
<manveru> so i just get it, restart x and it's in kdm?
<manveru> oh, it's e16 btw :)
<aftertaf> yep.   but its E16.999     e17
<aftertaf> not the same thing as e16
<manveru> hehe
<manveru> that's only when you've got floating-errors
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> e16.999 is E DR17, not yet quite alpha, but sexy as hell 
<thomas> there actuelly is a really nice liveCD with e16 and e17 in action to find here: http://www.elivecd.org/
<KaoticEvil> YES!
<KaoticEvil> it WORKED! :D
<KaoticEvil> tyvm aftertaf  :)
<KaoticEvil> now what do i put in /etc/fstab for uptions, dump, and pass? :P
<KaoticEvil> the example on the gentoo page is for ext2, and im using ext3
<stdoubt> they must all be reading elivecd.org heh 
<KaoticEvil> heh
<aftertaf> KaoticEvil: same thing.... no worries ;)
<stdoubt> it's funny the soft that's worth buying is free
<stdoubt> these days
<aftertaf> KaoticEvil: my home: /dev/hda2       /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<stdoubt> the stuff you get charged for is crap
<KaoticEvil> aftertaf:  yup, thats what i got :)
<stdoubt> holy crap -> elive-3.jpg are those minimized windows in the upper left? sweeeeeeeetnessss
<KaoticEvil> stdoubt:  where are you looking?
<aftertaf> yeah where?
<stdoubt> http://www.elivecd.org/gb/Main/Screenshots/_previews/elive-3.jpg.html
<stdoubt> thats a really nice way to minimize i dare say thats almost an innovation
<KaoticEvil> dammit
<KaoticEvil> thats just... wow...
<aftertaf> ive no idea what they are. 
<aftertaf> but aint it sweeeeeeeet
<stdoubt> <glad i have school tomorrow -bringing a cdr heh
<KaoticEvil> LOL
<aftertaf> e17 is revolutionary in its style and sweetness. and the swine is fast
<KaoticEvil> i love the minimalistic approach to the desktop
<KaoticEvil> thats beautiful
<aftertaf> KaoticEvil: #e
<stdoubt> yes -love the lightweight stuff
<stdoubt> what's a good file/disk manager that's 100% keyboardable?
<KaoticEvil> i dont have the horsepower to run anything new... even breezy is REALLY laggy here
<KaoticEvil> stdoubt:  bash? :P
<aftertaf> KaoticEvil: i have 256 meg & pIII 5 mhz
<stdoubt> i actually miss the windows explorer from win95 -
<stdoubt> lol@KaoticEvil
<aftertaf> evidence
<KaoticEvil> aftertaf:  i have 128MB and a celeron 400
<aftertaf> KaoticEvil: try it dude ;)
<KaoticEvil> and a 1MB onboard Intel i810 video :P
<aftertaf> e uses 20 meg ;)
<KaoticEvil> evidence?
<KaoticEvil> wazzat?
<aftertaf> file manager
<KaoticEvil> ah
<stdoubt> apt-cache evidence
<KaoticEvil> i gont konqi :)
<KaoticEvil> got*
<stdoubt> apt-cache show evidence
<aftertaf> !e17breezy
<ubotu> methinks e17breezy is E17 on breezy: : http://www.soulmachine.net/wiki/index.php?title=Enlightenment_on_Ubuntu_5.10_%28Breezy_Badger%29
<KaoticEvil> i can deal with lag.... i think its mostly from my video card
<KaoticEvil> and that will soon be rectified :)
* KaoticEvil is getting a Radeon 7200 from a friend :)
<aftertaf> hehe
<KaoticEvil> not great, but HELLA better
<KaoticEvil> only thing thats gonna suck... im gonna have to totally reconfigure X to take advantage of it :(
<KaoticEvil> including the radeon drivers...
<KaoticEvil> yeah, thats gonna suck
<KaoticEvil> learning experience tho :)
<KaoticEvil> it feels good to be learning more about my computer again... i had pretty much leveled off with learning more on windows...
<manveru> hmm
<manveru> well, e17 is impressive :)
<manveru> but my menus are a mess now...
<manveru> 200+ apps in the GNOME-menu, because i had none before
<KaoticEvil> LOL
<hussam> openoffice2 1.9.129 keeps hanging on me when I insert more than 2 images into a text document
<hussam> this happens almost everytime.
<stdoubt> hussam: have you tried saving the file before adding the 2nd image? That's all i'd know to try
<hussam> yeah I always save every 15 minutes or so I don't lose much work if it crashes.
<hussam> but it shouldn't crash in the first place
<stdoubt> true -then again maybe Sun is trying to sabotage the platform.....
<stdoubt> if you don't need a full-blown office suite, try abiword
<hussam> I never did like sun
<stdoubt> abiword is a wysiwyg word processor
<stdoubt> but it's light
<hussam> ok, I did killall soffice.bin and restarted openoffice, it recovered most of my work up till the last 20 minutes before it froze.
<stdoubt> ouch
<aftertaf> back. ip borkage
<manveru> hmm, the more i see from these advanced DEs the more i feel the need to use one of those _some day we might even support mouse_ WMs...
<stdoubt> manveru: i feel ya -but have you run gkrellm in ion? heh
<manveru> i've got no gkrellm anyway
<manveru> using irssi for chatting... (but would have to find a replacement for kopete)
<stdoubt> what i'd like to see is a good old damn ncurses desktop
<manveru> the problem with DEs is that they just don't make everything easier
<manveru> and fiddling with a mouse all the time on a laptop is just uncomfortable
<stdoubt> ncurses desktop with advanced features 100% available by keyboard....and framebuffer the puppy
<manveru> stdoubt: and how would you use firefox then?
<stdoubt> strange it's not out there.....
<stdoubt> i'd use w3m or so
<manveru> w3m with cacalib for displaying images?
<stdoubt> but see your point
<stdoubt> cacalib? lol is that what does it?
<manveru> it's an gfx2ascii converter :)
<manveru> there is even gstreamer-caca and caca-xine out there
<stdoubt> ahh -well, there is an extension for w3m that displays images -jpegs etc
<manveru> really?
<stdoubt> read about it a day or 2 ago
<manveru> i guess i would just miss the ease of JS and CSS
<stdoubt> on the intro page of the distro 'grml' IIRC
<stdoubt> grms nice if you like lightwt
<stdoubt> and it's debian based
<manveru> hmm
<stdoubt> s/grms/grml
<manveru> never heard about it
<aftertaf> KaoticEvil: you getting e17 then?
<stdoubt> a distro for "system admins and ppl who use text editors"
<manveru> hehe
<stdoubt> seriously that's their tag
<manveru> problem being that i have to do web-dev, and without FF this might be a bit hard
<stdoubt> grml has fluxbox by default but boots to CLI
<stdoubt> iso is like 180mb
<stdoubt> it's live but can install too
<stdoubt> omg im a grml pimp
<manveru> lol
<manveru> btw, what was xubuntu using?
<hussam> is there any way to integrate kpdf with firefox so I can remove acrobat reader?
<manveru> WMII?
<stdoubt> ubuntu = GNOME kbunutu = KDE
<hussam> manveru: xubuntu uses xfce I think
<manveru> hussam: i don't think so
<stdoubt> oh my ..there's an actual Xubuntu
<manveru> uhm, regarding your question :)
<nalioth> !xubuntu
<ubotu> methinks xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<manveru> isn't that nice
<manveru> but i'm no fan of XFCE
<aftertaf> me neither
<manveru> and looking at e17, it's nothing i would use too long
<hussam> I used xfce for a while. It's better than gnome. But KDE 3.4 is way better and much faster than xfce
<manveru> is that so?
<nalioth> hussam: not on a pentium 233/128mb ram, it's not
<_jaypee> lol
<manveru> i find it funny that i use 3ddesk&shortcuts for switching desktops now... and it's more comfortable than doing it via mouse
<_jaypee> do any of you guys use krita over gimp?
<eric> tst
<manveru> failed
<hussam> nalioth: i ran xfce for a while but removed it later. I have a 1.3ghz Celeron with 384MB ram and kde is faster even on a celeron
<stdoubt> tried krita.....krita aint no gimp -"Long live the GIMP!"
<nalioth> hussam: xubuntu is aimed at very old machines
<stdoubt> _jaypee: is krita alot faster?
<manveru> krita compared to gimp is like comparing paint with photoshop...
<stdoubt> man i'm getting tired of typing sudo and passwd to get stuff done.......
<manveru> not exactly of course...
<hussam> nalioth: xfce 4.2.3.1 was released the other day
<manveru> stdoubt: nobody says you cannot have a 'sudo su' shell open...
<nalioth> manveru: please dont do that
<stdoubt> manveru: but even though krita is not as pumped as gimp it may be a better option for slow machines
<nalioth> manveru: sudo -s or sudo -i
<KaoticEvil> oh, this sucks! :(
<thoreauputic> sudo -i is easier and gives you the right root environment
<manveru> nalioth: i don't do that... i don't need root-access all the time
<stdoubt> i though "sudo su - " gave true root path
<_jaypee> stdoubt: it's a little faster to me, but i prefer gimp, just wanted to get concensus from kubuntu users
<stdoubt> ahh
<KaoticEvil> my preferred IDE for FreePascal only comes as RPM or src-RPM :(
<manveru> nalioth: but ty, didn't know about sudo -s
<KaoticEvil> and its 30MB.
<manveru> KaoticEvil: and you cannot build a deb from the source?
<KaoticEvil> manveru:  if i knew how, im sure i could
<manveru> KaoticEvil: well, with checkinstall it should be easy
<manveru> KaoticEvil: and there is alien as well, to create debs from rpm
<stdoubt> the util alien will build a deb from an rpm *binary* i think
<KaoticEvil> manveru:  checkinstall ?
<thoreauputic> !info checkinstall
<nalioth> ubotu: tell KaoticEvil about checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall: (installation tracker), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.5.3-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 34 kB, Installed size: 132 kB
<manveru> KaoticEvil: try alien before trying checkinstall
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: read waht ubotu sent you
<KaoticEvil> nalioth:  i always do :)
<_jaypee> is there anyway for flash to use alsa when viewing content from konqueror
<nalioth> manveru: please dude
<thoreauputic> KaoticEvil: checkinstall makes a deb for you when you compile code
<manveru> the problem is only that you have to collect 500+ different dev-packages
<stdoubt> just don't use alien on source packages
<KaoticEvil> O.O
<nalioth> manveru: apt-get does it all for you
<KaoticEvil> 500 dev packages?! O.O
<KaoticEvil> shit...
<nalioth> manveru: alien is not advised due to pkg conflicts
<manveru> nalioth: is there some apt-get build-dep?
<nalioth> manveru: for what?
<manveru> nalioth: for checkinstall
<manveru> nalioth: like emerge does
<KaoticEvil> manveru:  apt-get does all that
<KaoticEvil> selects and installs deps
<thoreauputic> manveru: apt-get build-dep gets dependencies for you
<nalioth> manveru: it's in the repos
<manveru> yeah, but not for source i guess
<thoreauputic> manveru: yes
<nalioth> manveru: checkinstall is for when you hand compile code
<KaoticEvil> nalioth:  what conflicts with alien?
<manveru> let's say i want to build a pkg out of source with checkinstall - but i still have to get x-libs and qt-libs and whateverlibs
<thoreauputic> KaoticEvil: rpm s are not necessarily compliant with Ubuntu/Debian 
<KaoticEvil> ah
<stdoubt> apt-build lets you download, compile and install source packages
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: alien uses packages desinged for redhat or slackware. do you want a redhat or slackware pkg on your system?
<KaoticEvil> heh
<thoreauputic> KaoticEvil: simple stuff can work but it's a lottery
<nalioth> stdoubt: apt-get does too, and easier
<KaoticEvil> true that
<manveru> stdoubt: yeah, but these source-packages have to be in the repos somewhere
<nalioth> manveru: what pkg are we talking about aliening?
<thoreauputic> manveru: of course
<manveru> nalioth: about KaoticEvils FreePascal
<KaoticEvil> Lazarus, actually
<KaoticEvil> its an IDE for FreePascal
<KaoticEvil> ive got DEB's for all the FP stuff
<nalioth> if it's "free" there'll be source code
<manveru> thoreauputic: well, and if i want to build the newest amarok, i cannot because it's not in the repos
<manveru> thoreauputic: that is the reason in first place for me to build a pkg
<KaoticEvil> nalioth:  there is a src-RPM
<thoreauputic> manveru: well, that's true of some packages of course - but apt-get build dep still helps then
<thoreauputic> manveru: most deps will still be found
<manveru> thoreauputic: and how would i do that when i have some source? just cd in there and say apt-get build dep?
<thoreauputic> manveru: I sometimes do exactly that - do apt-get build-dep <something> then the standard compile, with checkinstall instead of make install
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: grab the src-rpm and decant it
<manveru> thoreauputic: let me try that :)
<thoreauputic> that way most deps are there before you start
<KaoticEvil> nalioth:  decant <some-RPM> ?
<thoreauputic> manveru: the package has to exist of course ;)
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: you can use alien or rpm (yes rpm is available for ubuntu) to unpack the source rpm where you can build it
<manveru> thoreauputic: i have no package that exists - that is the reason why i want to build one
<thoreauputic> manveru: i.e. you don't just blindly type apt-get build-dep foo
<KaoticEvil> ok, cool
<stdoubt> dont use alien on source packages plz
<thoreauputic> manveru: 1) apt-cache search <package or key words>  (see if there's something similar) 2) then do apt-get build dep
<stdoubt> binary packages is what u want
<thoreauputic> manveru: not always possible but sometimes can help a lot
<manveru> thoreauputic: yeah, i get it now
<manveru> thoreauputic: there is almost always something similar around
<thoreauputic> manveru: yes
<thoreauputic> manveru: and if you just want a recent source ( CVS or SVN or similar) of a debian or ubuntu package, then the build-dep thing is a good start
<stdoubt> anyone using strong crypto that you can recommend? (for block devices?) besides dm_crypt and cryptoloop
<thoreauputic> I mean one that hasn't hit the repos yet of course
<manveru> thoreauputic: yeah, of course
<manveru> but most apps have some precedessor that had the same dependencies
<thoreauputic> yup
<thoreauputic> or similar at least
<nalioth> stdoubt: he wants to build it from source, and can only find a source rpm
<KaoticEvil> no, actually, i *dont* want to build it from source :P
<KaoticEvil> but theres no DEB... its only src-RPM and RPM...
<stdoubt> no tar.gz?!
<thoreauputic> KaoticEvil: do you have a choice?
<KaoticEvil> nope
<aftertaf> KaoticEvil: whats it called you package?
<aftertaf> lazarus?
<KaoticEvil> heres my choices: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=89339&package_id=93718
<KaoticEvil> aftertaf:  yup
<KaoticEvil> theres a tgz.. but its an old version. o.o
<KaoticEvil> oh, wait.. heh... *im blind*
<thoreauputic> peter@prospero:~ $ apt-cache search lazarus
<thoreauputic> tct - Forensics related utilities.
<thoreauputic> ;)
<stdoubt> Download lazarus-0.9.10-0.tar.gz
<KaoticEvil> stdoubt:  yeah, i just saw that.. lol
<KaoticEvil> ben a long day, and i been up since 7am...
<aftertaf> http://wiki.lazarus.freepascal.org/index.php/Installing_Lazarus#Installing_Lazarus_under_Debian_GNU.2FLinux
<stdoubt> mmmm raw source
<KaoticEvil> its a lil after 5am now
<KaoticEvil> 22 hours, not bad. o_o
<thoreauputic> KaoticEvil: looks like that one contains what you need...
<KaoticEvil> @_@ <- thats what i feel like
<thoreauputic> heh
<aftertaf> lol
<KaoticEvil> either that or *_* somethin.. 
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: apt-cache show tct says, inter alia,  Tools contained within this package: grave-robber, lazarus,
<thoreauputic>  inode-cat (ex icat), ils, unrm and pcat.
<thoreauputic> X=X
<KaoticEvil> oh, hell.. thats hella easier...
<KaoticEvil> wow...
<thoreauputic> KaoticEvil:  sudo apt-get install tct   
<stdoubt> hey KaoticEvil: do you program in Pascal?
<thoreauputic> looks like a simpler way than aliening all over the place
<KaoticEvil> stdoubt:  a lil bit, yeah
<KaoticEvil> Delphi is what i started on... 
<KaoticEvil> which is really nothing more than Object Pascal with Borland's VCL added
<nalioth> aliens should be avoided. they cause memory loss 
<stdoubt> could you (you) port a Delphi program to *nix?
<KaoticEvil> heh nalioth... dont forget about ana..... m/n :P
<KaoticEvil> stdoubt:  perhaps...
<KaoticEvil> all the apps that *i* have written in delphi were win32 specific
<KaoticEvil> actually, NT specific
<stdoubt> I always wanted Xnews (written in Delphi) on Linux.....
<KaoticEvil> stdoubt:  ouch
<KaoticEvil> dont want mcuh, do ya? :P
<KaoticEvil> much eithe
* KaoticEvil kicks his keyboard
<stdoubt> major job?
<KaoticEvil> id have to look @ the src
<KaoticEvil> NNTP client?
<stdoubt> i do believe it's open -could be wrong
<stdoubt> yes
<KaoticEvil> hmmmmmmm... i may do that for myself ;)
<stdoubt> but i've since become used to Pan, so do go to much trouble k? :P
<KaoticEvil> check and see if it open-src... ill see what i can do
<KaoticEvil> heh
<KaoticEvil> pan's alright
<KaoticEvil> Agent is the shit tho...
<stdoubt> Xnews was an all time favorite
<stdoubt> Pan's pretty good in full frame mode 
<KaoticEvil> yeah, its not bad
<KaoticEvil> i use it myself ;)
<stdoubt> I need to give them a donation
<KaoticEvil> i need to GET some donations :P
<stdoubt> want to try and donate to all the top program teams
<KaoticEvil> yeah, if i could afford to, i would...
<stdoubt> by top meaning top progs I use
<KaoticEvil> hell, i can barely afford smokes :(
<stdoubt> i feel ya
<stdoubt> i do wonder though about the developers - i know good soft when i see it and i'm constantly impressed by OSS
<KaoticEvil> . o O ( is THAT what that was.... )
<KaoticEvil> i need to get my SHOUTcast server back online.. people are jonesing for KAOS Radio o.o
<stdoubt> i need to fire up my orbiting brain lasers and take care of a few 'problems' heh
<stdoubt> 0420!
<KaoticEvil> w00t
<KaoticEvil> damn these packages are so freakin HUGE! :(
<KaoticEvil> 21 MB, 12MB, and 30MB o_o
<stdoubt> good thing you're a cable kidde ;] 
<KaoticEvil> no joke
<aftertaf> 04:20 :)
<aftertaf> hehe
<KaoticEvil> . o O ( wait... "kiddie"?! :-\ )
<stdoubt> lol
* KaoticEvil is not a kiddie...
<stdoubt> ok ok heh
* KaoticEvil is not a skriddy either
<stdoubt> we're all young at heart
<KaoticEvil> meh... only to a certain extent
<stdoubt> you prove my point by saying "meh" heh
<KaoticEvil> lol
<stdoubt> holy crap scramdisk for linux.... been looking at crypto programs for 2 days and now I see this
* LeeJunFan opens up a coke for breakfast.
<stdoubt> LeeJunFan: Coke can strip grease out of concrete y'know
<stdoubt> what's the difference between Freshmeat and Sourceforge??
<viviersf> erm
<viviersf> they are different sites
<viviersf> :/
<stdoubt> but they are both OSTG....why 2 sites
<stdoubt> was just wondering
<flexerItalia> salve
<stdoubt> vive Italia!
<flexerItalia> thank you
<flexerItalia> what's new here?
<stdoubt> <- American -say a prayer for me ;] 
<flexerItalia> why?
<stdoubt> um... cause we're in deep
<flexerItalia> I don't think so! You have a LOT OF FRIENDS
<flexerItalia> me to
<stdoubt> haven't you heard? our government is fsck'ing up the world
<stdoubt> thank you
<stdoubt> we'll see how it all comes out.
<flexerItalia> don't care about government! I love american people
<stdoubt> that's very nice to hear
<stdoubt> ....unless you're also a big fan of Mousellini ;] 
<stdoubt> spelling check 
<flexerItalia> I'm from Italy! do you really think that mine government is better than yours?
<stdoubt> all governments I know of are run by assholes it's true
<flexerItalia> sorry, my english is poor
<stdoubt> It's better than my Italian ;] 
<flexerItalia> ok
<stdoubt> anyway - how you liking kubuntu?
<flexerItalia> we have here a new mussolini name berlusconi
<stdoubt> :-(
<stdoubt> maybe he and Bush can get together and walk into the ocean heh
<hussam> is RC1 for kde 3.5 out?
<stdoubt> I think so
<flexerItalia> me the same
<flexerItalia> but i not try yet
<stdoubt> i went from 3.2 to 3.4 and speed is much better
<flexerItalia> yes I think the same but something in wrong yet
<stdoubt> what's wrong?
<flexerItalia> epson epl6200l driver
<flexerItalia> I can't set up
<stdoubt> oh that would be a Linux problem not KDE eh?
<flexerItalia> sure
<flexerItalia> but in MDK 10.2 work fine
<stdoubt> you using a binary driver from epson or something in the kernel?
<flexerItalia> I read that is very difficult set up that printer and I downloaded a beta driver from linuxprinting.com
<flexerItalia> but didn't work
<flexerItalia> it's a debian bug
<sugoruyo> hi can someone help with some apt probs?
<stdoubt> was the driver binary or was it a kernel module to be patched into the kernel
<flexerItalia> driver binary
<flexerItalia> sugoruyo explain your problem
<sugoruyo> i installed kubuntu from my breezy cd
<sugoruyo> but i also need gnome
<sugoruyo> so i put in my ubuntu dvd
<sugoruyo> but
<sugoruyo> after i saw adept requires the apt line be entered bu hand
<sugoruyo> i fetched synaptic
<sugoruyo> so i go to add cdrom
<sugoruyo> and it only sees my cdrom drive
<sugoruyo> so go to terminal
<sugoruyo> and do apt-cdrom add
<sugoruyo> it finds the dvd and then says
<sugoruyo> it can't open the release and release.gpg files
<flexerItalia> have you a large band internet connection?
<sugoruyo> you mean broadband?
<flexerItalia> yes
<sugoruyo> well if u think 384 down and 128 up is broad
<sugoruyo> i guess...
<flexerItalia> if you go in adept and manage repositories and add some source ...
<flexerItalia> you can install gnome simply
<sugoruyo> it's not about gnome only
<sugoruyo> i have the entire dvd downloaded
<sugoruyo> i shouldn't have to re-download all these programs by hand
<sugoruyo> one-by-one
<sugoruyo> i was wondering if this could be fixee
<sugoruyo> fixed*
<flexerItalia> you can't manage it from adept manager?
<stdoubt> sugoruyo: that error is strange but did you try apt-cdrom add *as root*??
<sugoruyo> no
<stdoubt> try sudo apt-get cdrom add
<sugoruyo> it won't be added to apt's sources
<flexerItalia> strange
<sugoruyo> the error returned when it doesn't find the files
<n3k0de_> ds
<n3k0de_> s
<n3k0de_> clear
<sugoruyo> is permission denied
<stdoubt> if that command does not work as root then the disk is corrupted -that's my best guess
<stdoubt> permission denied = do it as root
<stdoubt> sugoruyo: sudo apt-cdrom add
<sugoruyo> duh
<sugoruyo> the file it can't access is on my hdd
<stdoubt> so run the command as root and it will 'find' it
<sugoruyo> it's now reading the signatures
<sugoruyo> i need to get some sleep
<stdoubt> heh
<sugoruyo> i'm slippin'
<sugoruyo> 38h on top of pc
<stdoubt> that's unhealthy
<stdoubt> unless it's pure fun -but i'm guessing it's not ;
<sugoruyo> nope
<sugoruyo> it isn't
<flexerItalia> try "kdesu konqueror", browse the file and right click and select adept
<stdoubt> must.... make.......computer .....PERFECT!!!!! 
<sugoruyo> hah
<sugoruyo> my computer IS perfect
<sugoruyo> it's a mac with tiger :D
<stdoubt> lol
<sugoruyo> but i GOTTA have linux
<sugoruyo> on it as well
<stdoubt> that's the spirit
<sugoruyo> so i gotta finish with the pc first
<sugoruyo> and then go for the mac
<flexerItalia> sugoruyo ...
<sugoruyo> and of course windoze is givin me trouble
<sugoruyo> flexerItalia: yep?
<stdoubt> windoze will always give you trouble
<flexerItalia> it's a .deb package?
<KaoticEvil> stdoubt:  windows never gave me trouble :)
<KaoticEvil> you just gotta know how to use it
<raphink> and be very patient 
<sugoruyo> yeah
* KaoticEvil is not patient, raphink ;)
<sugoruyo> you gotta keep clicking start to shut down
<sugoruyo> kinda neat
<flexerItalia> have you try with kdesu konqueror?
<raphink> flexerItalia: I wouldn't do that if I were you
<KaoticEvil> sugoruyo:  thats odd.... i always click "Doze" to shut down ;)
<raphink> this is the best way to get a newbie to screw up his system
<raphink> telling him to use konqueror as root
* KaoticEvil modded his windows :) (hex editors are great :D )
<sugoruyo> i'm ok now thx
<sugoruyo> i just forgot to go into root to do it
<raphink> KaoticEvil: computers are like air-conditioners. They don't like when Windows are open
<raphink> *work
<flexerItalia> !!!!!
<ubotu> I don't know, flexerItalia
<raphink> s/like/work/
<sugoruyo> i hate typing sudo in front of everything
<sugoruyo> so i give root a pwd
<raphink> hmm
<sugoruyo> and this time i forgot to su
<flexerItalia> hmmm
<sugoruyo> hmmmmmmmmmm
<flexerItalia> now work?
<sugoruyo> yep
<flexerItalia> ok
<flexerItalia> ok guys! here it's launch time! see you asap
<sugoruyo> but i still can't add the dvd
<sugoruyo> arghhhhh
<sugoruyo> damn it
<stdoubt> wth? i thought you said it worked...
<sugoruyo> yeah
<sugoruyo> for cds
<sugoruyo> it only tries to mount my cdrw
<sugoruyo> but dvd has to be in dvdrw
<sugoruyo> so?
<sugoruyo> it won't mount dvdrw so dvd don't exist for it
<sugoruyo> this sucks
<stdoubt> so if crd drive is empty and dvd drive has disk apt-cdrom add sees nothing?
<stdoubt> s/crd/cdr
<sugoruyo> precisely
<stdoubt> (i have only 1 optical drive)
<stdoubt> that's a bugger
<KaoticEvil> sugoruyo:  whats the mount line in /etc/fstab?
<sugoruyo> seems to work
<sugoruyo> i added -d /media/cdrom1 as it has the dvd in fstab
<sugoruyo> after the apt-cdrom add command
<KaoticEvil> the installer didnt do that for you?
<sugoruyo> and it sems to be indexing
<sugoruyo> no
<KaoticEvil> ugh
<sugoruyo> i want to add ubuntu dvd
<sugoruyo> on kubuntu
<sugoruyo> installed from cd
<KaoticEvil> why?
<KaoticEvil> lol
<stdoubt> so it worked?
<sugoruyo> save me some time from dling overnet
<sugoruyo> over net
<KaoticEvil> what are you installing?
<sugoruyo> seems so
<sugoruyo> anything in synaptic's list
<stdoubt> check sources.list and show me what it put in there plz?
<KaoticEvil> damn dude
<sugoruyo> y?
<stdoubt> so:   apt-cdrom add -d /media/cdrom1    :worked?
<sugoruyo> yeah
<stdoubt> cool
<sugoruyo> i just had to tell it explicitly where the disc was mounter
<sugoruyo> mounted*
<stdoubt> apt freakin owns
<sugoruyo> apt is good
<sugoruyo> prefer it to rpm
<rebroad> Hi. I have two users logged onto kubuntu, and when I connect a USB camera, the filesystem is mounted so that it's readable by only one of the users (the mount point becomes owned by that one user). Anyone got any idea how to make it so that the user using the console is able to access the mounted device please?
<sugoruyo> reason why i prefer debian-based distro
<stdoubt> rebroad: what's the fstab entry for the device look like ?
<stdoubt> could you print it
<rebroad> stdoubt: there is no fstab entry for it!
<stdoubt> what does it show up as in konq?
<stdoubt> (Storage Devices)
<Cheapie> "The utility lha is not in your PATH."  :(
<freeflying> hi ,all how to enable gpg in kmail
<rebroad> stdoubt: In Konq it shows up as "media:/sdb1", and in df output it mounts as "/media/usbdisk".
<sugoruyo> AAAAARGHHH
<sugoruyo> still not working properly
<sugoruyo> now it asks me to put dvd in cd drive to read from
<sugoruyo> omfg
<stdoubt> rebroad: you *could* add a line to fstab to define the device's options
<sugoruyo> i'll link /media/cdrom against /media/cdrom1 and see if it works
<stdoubt> /dev/sdd1       /media/usbdisk  vfat    noauto,users,exec       0       2
<rebroad> stdoubt: but /media/usbdisk is owned by a user who's logged in via vncserver, perms 700
<Cheapie> just got lha and compiled it
<rebroad> stdoubt: but i also often mount other usb storage devices.. how do i ensure they all grant access to the console user also?
<stdoubt> actually /media/usbdisk can be owned by root and still have users able to read and write to the device
<rebroad> stdoubt: ideally, I want to make it default to 755 for FAT based filesystems when it mounts them
<rebroad> stdoubt: that would be perfect. how do i do that please?
<rebroad> stdoubt: on second thoughts, perms giving plugdev read/write access would probably be more ideal..
<stdoubt> rebroad: add a line for the device in fstab and have the parameters set like: noauto,users,exec,umask=000 0 0
<stdoubt> or thereabouts
<rebroad> and then add users to plugdev who i want to be able to read/write to usb devices used FAT FS
<stdoubt> that should work too -the group thing
<stdoubt> group access
<rebroad> stdoubt: surely kubuntu should do what it's currently doing out of the box...?
<rebroad> stdoubt: i mean "shouldn't".
<stdoubt> it's definately not perfect ;] 
<stdoubt> I've had device access issues too
<stdoubt> it's almost like its too automatic
<stdoubt> and it defaults to very safe defaults
<rebroad> stdoubt: why isn't "/etc/hotplug/usb/libgphoto2" running? That's supposed to chown the mount point to do what I'm expecting to happen.
<stdoubt> rebroad: i have no experience with libgphoto2 sorry
<stdoubt> Cheapie: what's lha?
<Cheapie> stdoubt - a compression format
<stdoubt> oh yeah... i remember it fro DOS days
<stdoubt> you can't use it as regular user?
<Cheapie> i can now
<stdoubt> ok
<Cheapie> can't extract old dos lzh sfx'ers tho
<Cheapie> :(
<rebroad> stdoubt: do you know much about udev please?
<stdoubt> only that it dynamically creates devices in /dev.... so that they appear to come and go. I dislike it so i don't use it
<stdoubt> i think it's the default on FedoraCore4
<rebroad> stdoubt: ah... the problem is with "ivman", the man page explains why...
<dragonkh> kaftan: its all just apples and pairs 
<rebroad> stdoubt: Hi. I tried adding the fstab entry, but it complained that it didn't like filesystem type "auto"..
<stdoubt> you'd want "noauto" for any removable media devices
<stdoubt> print me the fstab entry?
<stdoubt> noauto would mean it won't be automounted on bootup
<stdoubt> but it should still "automount" on USB insertion
* KaoticEvil suspects that rebroad is talking about FS type ;)
<enric> HOLA
<enric> ALGUIEN ME LEE?
<stdoubt> d'oh!
<stdoubt> rebreaod: what's the filesystem on the device
<stdoubt> rebroad: you might try vfat in place of auto if it's FAT-based
<stdoubt> KaoticEvil: clone windows explorer for me k? ;]  & make sure it's all KB-driven... TY
<stdoubt> and i mean WE from win95c
<stdoubt> man -i set "open folders in separate windows" in konq and it doesn't do it........
<stdoubt> good luck all --gotta go into sleep mode
<XsPiDeR> hello .. i use kubuntu 5.10 how i can change my type of monitor ?? becouse with default monitor working at 60HZ ... ( My monitor is Gateway Vivitron 17)
<freeflying> how to use gpg with kmail
<jjesse> wondering if i could get some help
<jjesse> restarted laptop and am no longer getting any sounds
<jjesse> no system sounds, no sound from mp3s etc
<hussam> I got firefox 1.5 from ftp.mozilla.org but firefox won't use the gtk2 fonts like other gtk2 apps like synaptic. any ideas?
<aftertaf> sudo  modprobe soundcore
<nalioth> hussam: firefox is a self supporting program. it doesnt use system settings at all
<nalioth> hussam: if you want more configurabilityin a gecko based browser, use galeon or epiphany
<nalioth> hussam: or use konqueror
<ke> Is the only difference between kubuntu and ubuntu the gui?
<nalioth> ke: pretty much, yes
<ke> Could you just name fast a few pros and cons for chosing?
<ke> choosing
<Riddell> kubuntu has dragons
<nalioth> ke: why choose? you can have x/k/ubuntu installed all at the same tim
<ke> Hmm, you're right
<nalioth> Riddell: good day. 
<Riddell> certainly is
<nalioth> Riddell: did you see my question of the other day?
<ke> A bit new to linux, but that's logical anyways
<ke> Hehe
<Riddell> nalioth: not sure, what was the question?
<nalioth> Riddell: something about building the kde 3.4.3 tree for powerpc
<Riddell> I don't remember any such question
<nalioth> Riddell: iirc, it was do you need binaries for hoary and breezy?
<nalioth> you were being asked other things, it was overlooked
<Riddell> breezy has 3.4.3 
<nalioth> ok then
* nalioth is still looking for "building debian packages for dummies"
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPackagingGuide
<nalioth> Riddell: ty
<hussam> nalioth: thanks. I mainly use konqueror but some sites that have ads, I view with firefox because of the adblock extension
<nalioth> hussam: do you not run an adblocking hosts file?
<hussam> nalioth: interesting how?
<nalioth> http://accs-net.com/hosts/    <<<< read this hussam 
<nalioth> hussam: this is the same principle as the adblock in ff, but it protects your whole system
<nalioth> hussam: it might be interesting for you learn more about what the hosts file does
<nalioth> hussam: keep in mind, if you muck up YOUR hosts file, your box wont work anymore
<hussam> ok
<hussam> os I just append stuff to /etc/hosts ?
<hussam> do I need to reboot after that?
<nalioth> hussam: yes, append to your existing hosts file, and rebooting isnt necessary, the change is instant
<hussam> ok it backed up the original fine as hosts~
<aftertaf> nalioth: with qemu, what do you do to create a virtual HDD to install to?
<nalioth> aftertaf: i have never used qemu
<aftertaf> argh ok ...
<aftertaf> using it now to test the elive cd. NICE :] 
<nalioth> aftertaf: you cant get e17?
<aftertaf> yes i can, but im being doubly curious (qemu && elive)
<nalioth> ah
<aftertaf> looks very nice too :)
<adnan> hey guys, i installed the xchat and i cant find it.. can anyone guide me ?
<nalioth> adnan: click the 'k' and then 'run program' > xchat
<adnan> oh... ty nalioth 
<adnan> :)
<_judith> How can I read news in kontact? Some lib cannot be found and I am stuck!
<flixor> guys question concerning openoffice how can i add the euro sign 
<StR> hi all?
<StR> anyone having problems with their kopete?
<StR> mine does not connect. doesn't even try to connect... no blinking accounts icons
<StR> hi??
<manveru> StR: lots of problems :)
<manveru> StR: mine is crashing all 3 hours
<StR> manveru: lol
<manveru> but i won't complain, since i do nothing to fix it
* dipnlik hugs irssi and bitlbee
<spiral> hi
<dipnlik> spiral: hi
<StR> I see the problem
<StR> I don't find anything in the kwallet
<StR> no, wait...
<StR> weird
<ganymed> hallo. does anybody know where i can acquire reliable benchmarks about windows/linux performance?
<ganymed> by the way, when i start kde apps it sometimes runs out without having an effect. when i start the app again, it works flawlessly. Any ideas?
<ganymed> no ideas???
<Dasnipa] [> hmm anyone know why my printer would print fine if i choose 'print buffer' in emacs but any of the postscript modes it starts printing halfway down the page?
<ganymed> ciao
<angela> Hi, installed 5.10 .. but I can't find games and a few other packages I normally use.. where can I find other repositories?
<inuki> hi 
<angela> as a side note the switch from kcalc to speedchrunch was a *really* bad choice.....
<_inuki_> ...
<Riddell> angela: why?
<Riddell> angela: kdegames is in universe
<angela> Riddell: not easy to use?
<angela> or do you mean needing another repository?
<angela> Riddell: well.. I got a default install... and I don't see a kdegames package.
<Riddell> angela: you need to add the universe repository
<Riddell> angela: what's not easy to use about speedcrunch?  type in sum and go
<angela> Riddell: why isn't that added by default?  .. I added it and am waiting for it to fetch
<angela> Riddell: some of us prefer buttons.
<Riddell> angela: because universe is (technically) unsupported
<angela> also .. you can just type in kcalc and the sum will show up too ;)
<Riddell> I've asked the speedcrunch author to add a keypad, but I don't see the need for lots of buttons, I find them unusable
<angela> Ok... I'm getting an error downloading the security ones... and the universe one never downloads.
<angela> Riddell: I'm glad you find the terminal more useful than a bunch of windows for non-computer people
<Riddell> !repositories
<ubotu> I guess repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<Riddell> gosh, it worked
<Riddell> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<angela> I've already added them.. it's not a problem with it not being added.. it's failing while downloading.
<slicslak> i'll be in south afrika for the next couple months and would like to change the clock.  my understanding is the system clock is set to UTC and there is a timezone interpeter somewhere.  how do i change the timezone?   before you answer "just change the kde clock", i need other applications (thunderbird) to know the new time.
<amu> slicslak: sudo tzconfig
<havoc> morning people
<havoc> is there a way to install something from source but have it done so it can be easily removed later via the package manager?
<havoc> I thought I had heard something about that
<bhna> havoc: checkinstall
<havoc> yeah, that's it, thanx
<bhna> havoc: np
<havoc> this is actually for use on a debian server, but I had heard about it here ;)
<havoc> http://www.falkotimme.com/howtos/checkinstall/index.php looks like useful info
* olwin_ is away: Away at the moment
<Nomad> hi everyone..  Would there be a data recovery expert around?  Or a suggestion for a channel?  I am trying to browse files on a drive that has been reformatted to FAT32, hoping to find a folder. :(
<Nomad> I can,t get a list of channels yet, server too busy 
<_melkor> good morning
<_melkor> anybody feel like telling me what I could do with a .deb file?
<Niomi> something like.. sudo dpkg foo.deb
<Niomi> i'm not too familiar about it, but it's something to do with dpkg. i think.
<Nomad> to install?   duso dpkg -i file.ded
<Nomad> I think
<Nomad> But I'm stuck on windows at the moment
<Nomad> can't conform
<Nomad> confirm I meant.. lol
<_melkor> you are conforming
<_melkor> whew I keep encountering problems and going on the net and finding other people have the same problems
<_melkor> ...and thats about it.
<_melkor> but thanks for the dpkg -i command that helps
<Nomad> what problems
<Nomad> so no one has suggestions for data recovery of a reformatted drive?
<_melkor> what file system
<_thumper_> Nomad, you mean data that was on the drive before the reformatting?
<C0r3Dump> hello all
<C0r3Dump> echo "scale=3; $1*166.386" | bc -l 
<C0r3Dump> is there a way to format the output ???
<C0r3Dump> I mean, instead of 2345,098 --> 2.345,098
<_thumper_> C0r3Dump: pipe it through something that understands locale formatting, perhaps perl?
<C0r3Dump> :|
<C0r3Dump> uhmm perl, ok I'm going to think about it...
<_thumper_> Hmm, I notice that there has been no announcement regards KDE 3.5 RC
<Nomad> thumper: yes
<compagnons> ca va
<_thumper_> Nomad, I think you are up a creek without any propulsion 
<Nomad> thumper: I know
<Nomad> and half of the drive has already been re-written over, :(
<Nomad> oh well, 
* _thumper_ off to make dinner
<chuck> does someone knows how to install vmware, i have problems with vm-config
<chuck> ?
<slow-motion> hallo
<chuck> does someone knows how to install vmware, i have problems with vm-config
<chuck> ?
* _olwin is back.
<_melkor> back at it
<_melkor> I'm having a package version conflict...or something
<_melkor> To install libboot-python... I need libc6 ver ... but I have an ubuntu version
<_melkor> I've updated with kynaptic but it is still not good enough
<mariuspurcaru> how can I know the root password ... I'm a new linux so user and I don't know ... I just wanted to install the yahoo messenger on kubuntu so and ... it is asking me about the root right ...
<mariuspurcaru> :-(
<mariuspurcaru> can anybody help me, pls?
<sorush20> guys my kubuntu environment is taking ages to load..?
<mariuspurcaru> how can I know the root password ... I'm a new linux so user and I don't know ... I just wanted to install the yahoo messenger on kubuntu so and ... it is asking me about the root right ...
<mariuspurcaru> can anybody help me, pls?
<mariuspurcaru> :-(
<_melkor> ahh yeah force the bitch
<Blissex> mariuspurcaru: no 'root' password. 'sudo' instead.
<Blissex> mariuspurcaru: it is a FAQ on the Wiki
<Blissex> !sudo
<ubotu> from memory, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<mariuspurcaru> thank you ubotu
<mariuspurcaru> how can I install yahoo messenger now ...? ;)
<mariuspurcaru> where shall I go?
<vicente> hola
<vicente> que tal kubunteros
<mariuspurcaru> hola vicente, ...
<mariuspurcaru> can you tell me .... how can I install yahoo messenger now ...? ;)
<mariuspurcaru> I am a new user ... and I'm out of linux
<_melkor> mari .. what type of file do you have?
<mariuspurcaru> trying to learn some basically comands
<vicente> i am a new user too
<mariuspurcaru> *.deb
<_melkor> cool type dpkg -i sdasljk.deb
<_melkor> you might have to use that sudo stuff
<firephoto_> did you search with adept to see if it's there? (you might have to add or enable some repositories)
<mariuspurcaru> that's right about sudo ...
<mariuspurcaru> adept?
<firephoto_> it's in the system menu..
<firephoto_> run  it, give your psswd.. then type yahoo in the box.
<mariuspurcaru> melkor .. this is the file: ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<mariuspurcaru> but it doesn't accept my pass
<mariuspurcaru> :-(
<mariuspurcaru> I'm not user
<_melkor> you can set your root passwd
<mariuspurcaru> root ...
* firephoto_ is reinstalling kubuntu at the moment so I can't look. (stupid cvs savage driver build fiasco heh)
<_melkor> type sudo passwd root
<mariuspurcaru> how can I set my root passowrd?
<_melkor> then you can set your root passwd
<_melkor> then type 'su' that will log you in as root
<_melkor> then go to your directory where your file is and type that dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<mariuspurcaru> great ...
<mariuspurcaru> it worked ...
<mariuspurcaru> thank you melkor
<_melkor> it will either install or it will tell you what you need
<mariuspurcaru> God bless you
<_melkor> thanks
<mariuspurcaru> how can I change a directory?
<_melkor> do you use dos?
<mariuspurcaru> by examply, i'm in the root directory and I want to move myself into the desktop where the file is 
<mariuspurcaru> yeap
<mariuspurcaru> I do
<_melkor> cd is cd ls is dir 
<mariuspurcaru> cd ...
<mariuspurcaru> it is working in linux as well?
<_melkor> your desktop might be in /home/(user name) but I don't really know
<mariuspurcaru> where can I find the desktop?
<mariuspurcaru> hehehe
<mariuspurcaru> thank you melkor ... you've already knew my question I've been ready to ...
<mariuspurcaru> ;))
<_melkor> I would suggest going to your desktop and saving it in your home directory
<mariuspurcaru> I think linux is the best
<mariuspurcaru> i mean ... kubuntu
<_melkor> just wait...
<mariuspurcaru> I'm so fade up with windows
<_melkor> I love it so much I'm going to go install kubuntu again
<mariuspurcaru> why again?
<mariuspurcaru> do you have any pbs? bugs?
<mariuspurcaru> or ...?
<_melkor> I've used windows alot, so I dont kno linux
<_melkor> I keep loading it up with shit and realizing I don't need it
<_melkor> what I found is if you try to install a file and it doesn't work.  use the package manager and install libraries that could help
<_melkor> so now I know how to install what I need I'm going to reboot the system install what I need and not mess with it
<mariuspurcaru> will you be back ... melkor? cause I'll need you again. (if I don't disturb you too much)
<dipnlik> mariuspurcaru: if youhave problems, just ask, someone will help :)
<_melkor> I don't know much here
<mariuspurcaru> great
<mariuspurcaru> I'm trying to install yahoo messenger for linux, and I can't
<mariuspurcaru> why?
<mariuspurcaru> I have downloaded the file ... and I can't do it
<mariuspurcaru> :-(
<firephoto> why don't you use kopete?
<mariuspurcaru> actually, I don't knwo how to install any file on linux cause I'm a beginner
<mariuspurcaru> I use kopete
<firephoto> yim for linux isn't too feature rich last i looked.
<mariuspurcaru> but ... one of the reason I want to install yahoo, is that kopete doesn't allow me to save any conversation
<firephoto> mariuspurcaru: kopete logs your convos if you want it too.
<mariuspurcaru> I'm chatting with my fiancee and I need to save all our conversations
<mariuspurcaru> really?
<mariuspurcaru> great
<firephoto> yes..
<mariuspurcaru> than ... I don't need that yahoo ...
<mariuspurcaru> :-)
<firephoto> i think it's the history plugin...
<mariuspurcaru> but ... how can I start to learn some basically commends on linux?
<dipnlik> mariuspurcaru: well, you can use kynaptic or adept for package installation
<dipnlik> mariuspurcaru: adept is better, from what I read
<firephoto> you could get a book if you like to read books. or browse the man pages. (man: in the konqueror address bar)
<mariuspurcaru> I
<mariuspurcaru> I've tried to install the yahoo messenger, but ... I can't handle. Its seems that there's an error which's showing me that I can't install it
<mariuspurcaru> and I don't know why.
<mariuspurcaru> ;)
<dipnlik> mariuspurcaru: use kopete or gaim
<mariuspurcaru> dipnlik, I want to learn how to unpack docs ...
<mariuspurcaru> and I can't
<mariuspurcaru> why?
<mariuspurcaru> cause I've used adept
<mariuspurcaru> and nothing
<dipnlik> mariuspurcaru: no need to unpack docs, if you install software, most of the time docs are installed too
<mariuspurcaru> but how to install them
<mariuspurcaru> by examply, I've downloaded the ymessenger_1.0.4_i386.deb ... and what I have ot do with it?
<mariuspurcaru> how can I install it?
<dipnlik> mariuspurcaru: apedt should be intuitive. if not, wait for answers, I gotta go
<mariuspurcaru> ok
<mariuspurcaru> thanks
<dipnlik> mariuspurcaru: i really suggest you to use kopete or gaim, install them using adept
<dipnlik> mariuspurcaru: good luck, see ya
<bimberi> mariuspurcaru: to install a deb file:  sudo dpkg -i <debfile>
<mariuspurcaru> libgdk is not installed
<mariuspurcaru> what is libgdk?
<mariuspurcaru> ;(
<mariuspurcaru> a kind of winrar on windows? (grrrr ... did I pronounce windows? :-(((( ...)
<worzel> mariuspurcaru: try this link for a really good free book= www.icon.co.za/~psheer/rute-home.html
<mariuspurcaru> thank you worzel for the book. ;)
<mariuspurcaru> why does appear this error: " Su returned wirh an error. "???
<parax> hi
<parax> anybody knows how to activate multimedia keys for a portable in kubuntu?
<parax> with ubuntu, it worked out of the box
<rdfm> parax: I used hotkeys
<rdfm> parax: then snarfed the conf file from a linux-laptops linked site
<Spum> Ello
<hussam> how do I tell what package installed or can install a certain file?
<troy> hey is gmail borked for everyone else?
<Spum> I dont even have gmail :'-(
<_scott> 'sup
<Spum> ello
<Blissex> hussam: 'dpkg -S/dlocate' for the first part.
<_scott> vrgin in here...kubuntu newbie :)
<Spum> nice
<Spum> fresh mea
<Spum> :-P
<_scott> LoL...be gentle
<Spum> Hehe :-)
<_scott> I tell you being a M$ pawn for so long...
<Spum> troy.. any chance you could "hook me up with some fresh gmail trims"
<Spum> Oh aye? fresh to Linux then?
<_scott> those monkeys have a LOOOonnng way to go to catch up
<Spum> indeed they do
<_scott> fresh...? just landed mate ?!
<Spum> even Vista isnt scratching
<_scott> still sudo-ing and m,ucking about and getting me head round
<Spum> Eheh
<_scott> ya...too true
<Spum> ah well, good to have you with us pal
<Spum> :-)
<_scott> cheers...will b. off and lurk for a bit :)
<_scott> ttfn
<Spum> naw
<Spum> Ah you should stay mate
<_scott> k
<_scott> still in
<Spum> Ehehe :-)
<_scott> whats the crack this evening then ?
<Spum> So, how long have ya been using linux matey
<Spum> Oh, i'm watching max'n paddy ;-)
<_scott> eh...3weeks :)
<_scott> RoFFLMAO
<Spum> Wow, you must be amazed :-)
<_scott> complete know-nothing numptie
<_scott> sh#t yeah !
<Spum> ehehe
<Spum> Linux is great mate
<_scott> I saw a post on a K/unbuntu forum about someone bemoaning how it wasnt this and that etc etc
<troy> Spum: I could hook you up, however you need to send me your existing email addy to send the request to...
<_scott> but...a few days of getting the iso burnt right, then a coupla installs...and Robert's your mothers brother ?!
<_scott> and all this continually evolving...I love it
<Spum> troy
<Spum> either spum@ispconfig.org or randomspum@linuxmail.org
<_scott> more power to their elbow
<Spum> the latter works
<Spum> aye
<Spum> _scott.. serious
<Spum> K3B pisses on Nero
<Spum> i used linux about 2 1/2 years ago, came back
<_scott> used Nero...crap burn after crap burn
<Spum> so i had to catch up ;-)
<_scott> gave up and used burnatonce...boom straight off the bat
<Spum> The first cut is the deepest eh mate ;-)
<Spum> My daughter uses Mandrake Linux
<_scott> yah yah...once bitten though :P
<Spum> so does me wife ;-)
<worzel> \part
<_scott> schweet...!
<Spum> :-P
<Spum> so, have you mastered the shell yet?
<_scott> we a M$ house mainly but this machine's getting the Missus attention :)
<Spum> I love using the shell
<_scott> oh lordy not yet
<_scott> gonna get me a *nux for Dummies v. v. soon
<_scott> LoL
<_scott> this weekend methinks
<Spum> Ehehe
<Spum> The people here can teach you
<Spum> I know a few tricks ;-)
<_scott> only trub is if I spend much longer at a kybrd might end up single again
<Spum> ehehe
<_scott> sweet...always good to know - and always happy to learn
<Spum> I'm catching up while working, just passively come on get me info and off i go
<Spum> although i have enough money to retire now :-P
<_scott> geddin !
<troy> Spum: sent the invite
<troy> Spum: to the first addy
<_scott> me = still working for the man
<_scott> 's cool though
<Spum> troy, the first goes to the second
<Spum> hehe
<Spum> oh aye mate
<Spum> sold 2 businesses and the other 1 is growing
<_scott> ok...better book...have a Bub to check in on
<Spum> bub
<Spum> ?
<_scott> wow...good job Spum
<_scott> bub = scots for baby
<_scott> oops Scots ! :P
<Spum> oh right mate ;-) ehehe
<_scott> good talking...catch up soon
<Spum> Mine are already grown up ish
<Spum> 14 and 14 :-D
<_scott> mine = 9mths
<Spum> ah
<_scott> tooooooooo much fun
<Spum> you must be buzzing
<Spum> :-D
<_scott> hell yeah
<Spum> ow old are you mate?
<_scott> crawled fwd for the 1st time today - got the call at work 
<_scott> 36
<Spum> :-)
<Spum> Eeey :-D
<Spum> Snap!
<_scott> late starter :D :D
<_scott> shpooky
<Spum> E hehe
<Spum> I had 2 years break from mine
<Spum> :-D
<_scott> how come ?
<Spum> went around the world on a nice journey to see friends
<Spum> went to shitloads of countries :-D
<_scott> see earlier comment..."Geddin!"
<_scott> :D
<Spum> Ehehe
<Spum> Yeah mate
<Spum> Kids love linux, wife loves linux
<Spum> I'm still a bit dazed cause i havent used it for a while
<_scott> penguin heaven man
<Spum> but me son has the right idea ;-)
<_scott> :p
<Spum> He got a bollocking at school for taking down an MSN advert
<Spum> ah har har
<_scott> RoFL...Good Man ?!?! 
<Spum> aye
<Spum> he replaced it with a google ad ehehe
<Spum> they had 2, so he just moved google in
<_scott> I just sourced VS.Net team edition for my dev team at work and that B'STURT gates better
<_scott> be giving a shitload of his $ back philanthropically cos his licensing costs are astronomical
<Spum> Oh aye?
<Spum> whatcha do at work mate
<_scott> web monkey :P
<Spum> awesome
<_scott> for a big bank 
<Knowerrors> Hey all, I get something weird, when I reboot or start up computer with monitor off, and then turn it on, the video settings are detected as 320x240, but If I boot up with monitor on, it comes up as 1024x768, help please?
<Spum> have you tried quanta
<Spum> that is fucking ace
<_scott> LOOoove it
<Spum> wow, snap mate
<_scott> who dyou work for?
<Spum> Myself ;-)
<Spum> I used to own a few companies doing that sort of thing, coding and whatever
<_scott> ah...me = Deutsche
<Spum> they made some stuff for this sattelite box recently
<Spum> And for the army i think, but yeah
<Spum> I sold that out, because the guy who owned it with me was a good mate to me, and did a good job with it
<Spum> so i let him buy it off me
<Spum> and sold the other meself, to him
<_scott> sweet ! 
<Spum> aye
<Spum> I got enough cash from it anyway
<_scott> only way to do it...work for oyourself if you can
<Spum> aye mate
<Spum> Me wife and i have a few fitness centers, keeps us in wafers ;-)
<_scott> I had a nice networking site planned...done a bunch of tinkering 
<Spum> ey, if you want any help just give me a shout mate
<_scott> not released it on the unsuspecting interwebbies yet
<_scott> still in @lpha LoL
<Spum> he he, aright :-)
<_scott> kind offer Spum
<_scott> ok...going to shoot through...
<_scott> Bgood
<Spum> Aright
<Spum> Take care pal
<_scott> cant private you...summat about not being registered :(
<Spum> heh mate
<_scott> reading the faq
<Spum> if you want me email it's randomspum@linuxmail.org
<Spum> :-)
<am> hi guys
<am> running breezy on ppc ibook
<am> when i was running breezy a few months prior to release
<am> i had sleep (hibernation) working properly
<am> but now i don't
<Spum> am; it may be a bug
<am> i was just wondering if there has been a setting changed which i can change back?
<am> Spum: yeh but it was working, and it was one of the things added to 2.6.12
<am> was proper sleep
<Spum> Oh right
<am> i don't see how a bug which was fixed (and so often talked about) would get fixed, then un fixed for release
<Spum> stranger things have happened
<lahbib> salut
<KaoticEvil> there.. *finally* apache does what its supposed to do
<n3k0de__> hey
<n3k0de__> anyone know how to change the gAIM buddy list font?
<n3k0de__> it does it auto in other distros ive used, but not Kubuntu
<Spum> Hmm
<Spum> GAIM is GTK, not Qt 
<n3k0de__> okay
<n3k0de__> I dont have a very new version of GTK
<n3k0de__> so mabey thats it
<n3k0de__> ?
<Spum> aye, i can guess that
<n3k0de__> i'll look into it more
<n3k0de__> danke
<KaoticEvil> anyone use the xmail mail server?
<neoncode> Hey does anyone know of a program that can cut out the exact same area from multiple images and save them as seprate files?
<Blissex> neoncode: yes.
<neoncode> Blissex: Automaticly?
<Blissex> neoncode: you write a tiny shell script...
<neoncode> Blissex: with which program?
<neoncode> I don't mean to write the shell script I mean to cut the images
<Blissex> neoncode: yes, does that.
<ZzComputerKiller> this is fucking gay im going to dalnet
<Blissex> neoncode: look at ImageMagick or NetPBM.
<neoncode> Blissex: Thanks
<Blissex> neoncode: if you have them already installed, look at 'man convert' for example.
<neoncode> Blissex: Can I get imageMagic via Synaptic?
<Blissex> neoncode: sure.
<Blissex> neoncode: get also NetPBM.
<Mars> Hi
<Mars> I have little question
<Mars> Tomorow i am going to install kubuntu on my friends computer
<Mars> but
<Mars> he has USB modem
<KaoticEvil> ouch
<Mars> i am from poland and i dont know is it also called USB modem in english
<Mars> So
<Mars> I dont know how to install it
<Blissex> Mars: thats often not very good news. Just hope that it is not a winmodem.
<neoncode> Blissex: Apparetnly i already have ImageMagic.. I take it it's in the defult Kubunt breezy release...
<KaoticEvil> how can i search available packegs with apt-get ?
<KaoticEvil> i know theres a switch for it, but i dont remember it
<Mars> I found some ways of installing it i polish portal
<Mars> but main thing is hat
<Mars> i dont know will i be able to install kubuntu without net connection from normal CD
<icewt> KaoticEvil: apt-cache search ?
<Mars> sudo apt-cache search
<Mars> or
<Mars> run Adept
<KaoticEvil> icewt:  that would be it :) thanks
<icewt> Mars: you don't need sudo for search
<KaoticEvil> ive got adept.. im trying to get more used to working in a CLI :)
<Mars> i am logged as a root so i dont need even to type sudo but i got used to it :] 
<Mars> i got used to console but now because of my lazynes i use adept "] 
<KaoticEvil> heh
<icewt> that's the bad side of sudo. people using it for commands that don't require it :/
* mornfall wonders if mars has anything with that mars blog
<jo_> oy
<Flying_Eagle> hi
<Flying_Eagle> how can get behind the interface of the "system settings" to see what the gui is doing behind the visible things?
<Blissex> Flying_Eagle: with an electron scanning microscope :-).
<Flying_Eagle> this would be one of infinite possibilities... but id like to use one of the easiest ones ;)
<firephoto> isn't it just using the system:/ kioslave ?
<Flying_Eagle> firephoto, yeah.
<firephoto> it just has the initial display arranged different though I think.
<Flying_Eagle> but how do i get deeper into it? do i have to read source-files? or do some config-files satisfy me?
<firephoto> that'd be my guess.
<firephoto> it's settings:/  btw.. ;)
<Flying_Eagle> settings/system - whatever - i doesnt keep my mouse-settings X(
<bartek> hello
<bartek> i have a problem with ubuntu can anybody help me
<The_Vox> bartek: ask your question, if somebody has an answer you'll get it
<Riddell> Flying_Eagle: it loads up kcontrol modules layed out according to  /etc/xdg/menus/system-settings.menu
<Flying_Eagle> thanks, Riddell. i hope that info will get me further
<humboldt> OpenOffice2-beta in Ubuntu sucks bigtimes! Is there a relief in sight?
<luisp> ayudenme a configurar el vsftpd
<Riddell> luisp: #kubuntu-es ?
<luisp> si
<luisp> ayudenme a configurar el vsftpd
<Merlin`> hombre, aqui nadie podra ayudarte
<Riddell> luisp: /join #kubuntu-es
<Merlin`> no saben hablar espaol
<The_Vox> luisp: solo ingles aqui...#kubuntu-es para espanol
<Flying_Eagle> Riddell, now i know that "Exec=kcmshell mouse" is executed... but what now?
<Riddell> Flying_Eagle: what's the question?
<Flying_Eagle> i want to know what the gui for mouse-settings is doing behind the scenes to write a script doing what i have to do after every restart
<Flying_Eagle> mouse doesnt stay at 800 dpi, but goes back to 400
<firephoto> Flying_Eagle: you probably need to use xset
<firephoto> the dpi is probably from one of the llogitech applets though..  logitech mouse?
<Flying_Eagle> firephoto, i rather thing that it has sth to do with /etc/hotplug... but im not sure, so i wanna look, what system settings are doing
<Flying_Eagle> yeah. logitech mouse man dual optical
<firephoto> lcms or something like that I think...
<Curalton> given someone totally not knowlegable about commandline wants to edit a file via sudu but have an editor gui, does something like "sudo kate file" work?
<firephoto> kdesu would probably be better.
<Curalton> invocation just like sudo?
<Flying_Eagle> firephoto, you mean sth like "kcm*" ?
<firephoto> yeah, 'kdesu kate file.foo
<firephoto> Flying_Eagle: http://www.bedroomlan.org/~alexios/coding_lmctl.html
<slow-motion_> n8
<Flying_Eagle> firephoto, i shouldnt need this
<Flying_Eagle> i have everything on board to change the resolution of the mouse, but i dont know what this "everything" is :(
<firephoto> Flying_Eagle: kcmshell mouse  is the mouse module...
<Flying_Eagle> yeah
<Flying_Eagle> i know
<KaoticEvil> anyone run a mailserver?
<Flying_Eagle> how do i get it to keep the right resolution, firephoto ?
<firephoto> it should be saving it but maybe you need to run it as admin to get the settings to stay?
<firephoto> Flying_Eagle: i don't have the dpi option with my mx700 so i can't test it.
<firephoto> does it actually change when you change it?
<Flying_Eagle> so you are using lmctl, firephoto ?
<firephoto> (so you can tell) ?
<firephoto> no, i have used it in the past though.
<Flying_Eagle> firephoto, yes. its changing. its just enerving to set it up after every reboot
<firephoto> might look at  share/config/kaccessrc
<firephoto> in your home dir or ? (i'm looking at this on my gentoo box at the moment)
<firephoto> I see share/config/system.kdeglobals in the strace too but it says no such file wherver it looks..
<Flying_Eagle> theres no system.kdeglobals...
<Flying_Eagle> and kaccessrc isnt the right file, too :(
<firephoto> my user kaccessrc file has a mouse section....  only a mouse section actually.
<Flying_Eagle> yeah. but theres no MouseResolution or sth like that
<firephoto> i'm thinking it's a bug. i tried it as root and it still didn't leave any settings for the logitech part.
<Flying_Eagle> im one step before reading ugly cpp-code
<jburnes> hi all
<jburnes> any developers out here?
<jburnes> I'm about to install kde-devel and I need to make sure I have the right version targeted.
#kubuntu 2005-11-16
<Flying_Eagle> hmmm... well, ill tidy up my room and my mind
<toko1213> greetings
<toko1213> please turn me onto the univiiverse repository for US thanks
<toko1213> adapt shows none listed
<Riddell> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<matteo> anyone can help? i need to list all the hard disks plugged to my computer, can't find a suitable command
<toko1213> thnaks but where is the file in /etc to add the sources ?
<LjL> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<toko1213> thanks
<kakalto> hey
<kakalto> is anyone else having troubles downloading the kubuntu install cd torrent?
<kakalto> is anyone actually alive in this channel?
<gerardocb> I'm not
<kakalto> >.<
<kakalto> mine stopped at 98.71%, and won't go furthre
<gerardocb> Download the ISO...
<kakalto> my connection is limited.... I would prefer to find out why it's doing that, than just accept "it doesn't work", and go waste more of my download month
<gerardocb> May be you'll waste another month trying to find out what happened, rather than downloading the ISO...
<gerardocb> but...
<kakalto> surely it's a program problem or something, I wouldn't think that there would be no seeds
<kakalto> I have an idea...
<toko1213> thanks got the repository adapt working
<toko1213> now have access to 17000+ packages
<KaoticEvil> where the heck does image magick install itself?
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: use the find?
<Hobbsee>  /usr/bin seems to be where a lot of programs go
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee:  checked there .)
<KaoticEvil> first place i checked
<Hobbsee> used the find function, for the program name?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<KaoticEvil> working on that now..
<Hobbsee> set it to search across /
<Hobbsee> not just in your home folders
<KaoticEvil> apt-get says its installed... 
<kakalto> I'm hungry :(
<kakalto> I can't eat for another 10-15 mins
<KaoticEvil> its not in my K menu... 
<Hobbsee> doesnt mean it's not there though
<Hobbsee> did the find function find it?
<KaoticEvil> nope
<Hobbsee> hmmm...that's odd
<KaoticEvil> yeah, thats what i said...
<kakalto> Just out of curiousity, generally, is there any major annoyances of kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> ah..i see...
<toko1213> is there a way to get standard root on kubuntu instead of all this sudo stuff?
<Hobbsee> i was assuming it was a .deb or something, which will usually put itself in teh menus
<KaoticEvil> !root
<ubotu> rumour has it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Hobbsee> !tell toko1213 about root
<Hobbsee> lol
<KaoticEvil> heh ;)
<Hobbsee> quick KaoticEvil :P
<KaoticEvil> . o O ( thats not what she said.... )
<toko1213> linux user for 6 years
<toko1213> red-hat 6
<Hobbsee> if you search for "ImageMagick" - does it find it?
* KaoticEvil managed to get real root access last nite :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, there's root access if you want it
<Hobbsee> that page tells you how to get it, and why it's a bad idea
<toko1213> it's just one more thing to learn which seems unnecessary
<toko1213> and I'm not talking about sudo -s
<Hobbsee> sudo?  it's only four letters
<toko1213> I think i understand the concept but what is the root passwd {default}
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee:  theres a few files in /usr/share... 
<KaoticEvil> toko1213:  your first user password
<Hobbsee> toko1213: you set it, go read that page
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: nah, that's the sudo one
<KaoticEvil> oh, yeah.. heh
<KaoticEvil> i dont think its really installed.
<Hobbsee> is there some sort of executable in /usr/share?
<toko1213> $su passwd same as sudo -s no 
<Hobbsee> and can you run it from the konsole?
<toko1213> authentication error?
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee:  no, there isnt
<Hobbsee> *nods*
<Hobbsee> and can you run it from the konsole?
<KaoticEvil> no, theres no executable :P
<toko1213> $su passwd same as sudo -s? answer  no 
<KaoticEvil> toko1213:  sudo -s
<KaoticEvil> then passwd
<toko1213> I know that
<Hobbsee> toko1213: did you go and read that wiki page?  it explains all this stuff pretty well
<toko1213> but waht is the default passwd for su?
<KaoticEvil> then login with root.
<KaoticEvil> thats how i did it last nite... to get init 1
* KaoticEvil had to move /home to another partition
<Hobbsee> ah ok, yep
* Hobbsee just creates /home on a separate partition to start with
<KaoticEvil> toko1213:  there is no default password..
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee:  i wasnt sure if  wias going to *stay* linux or not
<Hobbsee> why'd you have to do that as root?  you can use kdesu konqueror if you'd wanted to
<Hobbsee> ah...ok...yes, i see
<kakalto> hrm
<kakalto> ktorrent is te h screwy
<KaoticEvil> because it was on the same partition as /
<kakalto> gerardocb, lucky I didn't just start up a direct dl, I managed to get the torrent working
<Hobbsee> well, yeah, that's why it needed moving lol
<Hobbsee> dont worry
<Hobbsee> i suppose that konqueror as root is about as damaging as logging in as root, in terms of moving files
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee:  yup... i moved it to a partition that was FAT32... it had my windows data on it... i did it that way because iw asnt sure if i was gonna keep linux installed or not
<Hobbsee> ah ok, yep
<KaoticEvil> i installed 5 different distros...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> which ones?
<toko1213> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75144.html
<KaoticEvil> slack9, slack 10.2, SuSE 9.1 (personal! *vomit*), vector, and gentoo (ok, that one i didnt install.. but i tried! lol)
<toko1213> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75144.html
<KaoticEvil> and i had heard about ubuntu.. but some one told me that it was pure Gnome.
<toko1213> oops sorry
<KaoticEvil> i cant stand Gnome
<KaoticEvil> and then i was told about kubuntu... so i figured wth.. why not... and i love it :)
<Hobbsee> hehe nice
<toko1213> kdeedu is a real impressinve package for demonstaring linux strengths
<kakalto> once you've finished this story, can ya tell me of your gentoo experiences? that makes a good story
<toko1213> to MS dominated school districts
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee:  well, ive used slack for a while before..
<KaoticEvil> i *like* slackware.. but i was irritated by the pack of a dep-resolver...
<Hobbsee> ah yes, never tried it
<KaoticEvil> slack is a good learnig experience... almost *nothing* is done for you lol
<kakalto> hehe
<Hobbsee> hehe
<kakalto> lol
<Hobbsee> all the more reason not to try it!
<KaoticEvil> and that is VERY frustrating for some one who is new to linux and doesnt really have anyone to help them out
<KaoticEvil> like me
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i'll bet
<kakalto> depends if ya want a crash course on linux or not :)
<kakalto> my first linux was gentoo...
<KaoticEvil> i did... 
<kakalto> that was ....
<toko1213> I rather like slack for a server the closest thing to bsd linux has to offer
<toko1213> great documentation
<KaoticEvil> toko1213:  exactly
<KaoticEvil> thats what im going to put on this box when i build me a new one
<toko1213> however I'm running kubuntu on this box because I need a demonstration computer for a school district
<KaoticEvil> and but kubuntu on my new one :P
<KaoticEvil> put*
<toko1213> I thing they will be impredded with kdeedu specically ksatrs ktouch and kig
<toko1213> I'll also have scribus and rosegarden two killer apps
<toko1213> sound is a piece of cake on kubuntu
<Hobbsee> fun
<KaoticEvil> ok.. forget this.
* KaoticEvil opens adept
<Hobbsee> what'd you think of gentoo?
<KaoticEvil> kakalto:  gentoo was your first linux?! O.O
<kakalto> it was the only one I could get my hands on....
<mornfall> Hobbsee: nothing good
<kakalto> i had 56k back then
<Hobbsee> i considered using it as the first one, then gave up
<KaoticEvil> kakalto:  ah, ok
<Hobbsee> lol mornfall1
<KaoticEvil> i downloaded slack9 on dialup :P
<Hobbsee> eek!
<kakalto> that was a mission
<kakalto> 0_o
<KaoticEvil> and mdk7.2
<kakalto> ah, forgot to mention... my dialup was a stupid pay-per-hour plan
<KaoticEvil> oh, wow
<chiron> I have no idea what I did, but now my wireless card doesn't connect on boot
<KaoticEvil> brb
<chiron> I think it happened when I was trying to fix Samba last night...
<kakalto> but yeah... gentoo as first linux was evil. after my day or two compiling, I had my desktop... with no sound, and a few other issues I couldn't seem to fix
<kakalto> so I switched to ubuntu :)
<chiron> I know last time it messed up when I deleted the line to start my wireless card
<chiron> but I swear I didn't do that this time
<kakalto> ubuntu got boring, so I switched to suse.... something I will likely never do again, I didn't like suse... so I went back and made my gentoo again...
<chiron> lol
<kakalto> this time, no issues except java
<chiron> kakalto: why are you in the Kubuntu channel then?
<Hobbsee> what java issues?
<kakalto> but, I'm gonna check out the new kubuntu :)
<Hobbsee> ah yes
<Hobbsee> eek, gentoo java issues, i cant help you there lol
<chiron> I swear
<chiron> ever since I made a new user in Kubuntu
<chiron> all my problems started
<kakalto> java issues? it randomly crashes... I've been meaning to find out about it, but haven't got around to it
<chiron> Kubuntu just had a fit
<chiron> Java sucks anyway
<kakalto> apparently it's a portage thing, java just doesn't like portage-based distros
<kakalto> but, I can't seem to find a decent bittorrent client that's not java...
<chiron> kakalto: how exactly does emerge work?
<chiron> kakalto: what about KTorrent?
<kakalto> kinda like apt-get... but it's very hard to install outside packages
<kakalto> and it compiles everything
<kakalto> ktorrent... screwy
<chiron> kakalto: what's wrong with KTorrent?
<kakalto> it wouldn't finish my kubuntu torrent
<kakalto> :(
<Hobbsee> kakalto: azeureus?  however it's spelt
<kakalto> it randomly stopped on like 98.71%
<kakalto> azureus is java-based
<chiron> kakalto: that's weird
<chiron> kakalto: that shouldn't have happened
<chiron> kakalto: and has never happened to me
<chiron> kakalto: the only thing that isn't good about KTorrent is it doesn't have trackerless torrents
<chiron> kakalto: it needs to have a way to connect to the Distributed DB just like Azureus
<kakalto> you can't get practically any info on torrents in ktorrent, either
<toko1213> thanks again
<kakalto> but, quite frankly, I think the extra 2% speedup from everything being compiled in gentoo isn't particularly important
<kakalto> I'd like a nice, stable debian-based distro... which kubuntu seems to attract
<Hobbsee> yep
<kakalto> stable/ rather, stable from the unstable point of view :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yeah, that makes sense, just
<kakalto> like, (k)ubuntu is based on unstable, which is stable
<kakalto> 'cause 'unstable' doesn't mean crashy... it means it changes often, apparently
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> like debian unstable - more recent apps
<kakalto> that's what I'm getting at :)
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> way too early in the morning for thinking...
<kakalto> so long as kubuntu doesn't go slow, bloat or whatever that suse has, it'll be good
<kakalto> I couldn't run any games at all on suse, it was so slow on my system :(
<kakalto> Hobbsee, you in Oz? is it still morning?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> just
<kakalto> lol
<Hobbsee> how's the land of the sheep lol, across the tasman?   :P
<kakalto> how it always is, y'know :)
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> i was wondering how you were able to pick my timezone so quickly, till i saw where you were
<kakalto> good ol' info menu
<Hobbsee> *nods* - i just used the /whois
<kakalto> x-chat has that in a little right-click menu ^-^
<Hobbsee> never used x-chat
<KaoticEvil> xchat is cool :>
<KaoticEvil> i need a filesharing script tho o.o
<kakalto> I couldn't stand konversation...
<KaoticEvil> lol
<Hobbsee> issri's fun too
<kakalto> you mean irssi?
<kakalto> yea :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, that
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> the one that's got i's, r's and s' in it,  in any order
<KaoticEvil> lol
<kakalto> very useful when you're without X...
<KaoticEvil> theres irc too :P
<kakalto> Hobbsee, you only got the letters in reverse order :)
<Hobbsee> yeah true
<kakalto> easy mistake. I was calling kde 'edk' for a while :P
<Hobbsee> argh...forgotten the name of the program i want to run!
<Hobbsee> lol...or dke
<kakalto> don't ya just hate that
<KaoticEvil> . o O ( KDE... KaoticEvil's Desktop Environment ;) :P )
<Hobbsee> yes, because right now, i cant see it in my start menu either, and i know it's installed!
<kakalto> what's it for?
* KaoticEvil stil cant find imagemacgick :(
<KaoticEvil> magick*
<Hobbsee> kakalto: it's the alarm thingo that comes with kde, and it's not karm
<kakalto> can't help ya sorry :)
<Hobbsee> :P try kalarm
<Hobbsee> not sure why that wasnt installed
<Hobbsee> think that's the one i want...
<Hobbsee> yep, it is
<kakalto> hehe
<kakalto> is theer a default kubuntu firewall?
<Hobbsee> and now it's magically got into my kmenu
<kakalto> lol.
<Hobbsee> i think so, but there's IP tables or guarddog
<kakalto> ohk
<Hobbsee> well, the kubuntu has all the unused services off by default
<kakalto> 'cause I'm looking for a firewall... I think firestarter is being screwy
<Hobbsee> i've had trouble with firestarter too - couldnt see the windows files on another computer via samba
<Hobbsee> could without the firewall
<Hobbsee> can with guarddog
<kakalto> I could do kmyfirewall, but it's complicated, all I need is simple
<kakalto> I'll try guarddog
<Hobbsee> you might find that a little complicated too, but it's not tooo bad
<kakalto> meh, I'll just have to get over my laziness
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> after using gentoo, that hardly lets you be lazy, it seems!
<kakalto> hehe
<kakalto> once gentoo is installed, it's very lazy
<kakalto> it's the actual installation that's the issue :P
<kakalto> but they're working on a walkthrough installer program
<Hobbsee> lol
* Hobbsee makes mental note to never try gentoo
<kakalto> the documentation is excellent on gentoo though
<kakalto> but whenever you want to install a new program, out comes gcc, and waiting becomes the latest craze
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> which is probably why you havent upgraded your kernel yet
<kakalto> it's probably still more recent than the one included with kubuntu 5.10
<Hobbsee> no
<kakalto> no?
<Hobbsee> 2.6.12
<Hobbsee> same as yours
<kakalto> ah
<kakalto> but, I have to recompile nvidia drivers if I update kernel
<Hobbsee> fun
<kakalto> plus, my current kernel works fine, so no need
* Hobbsee is greatful she doesnt have a nvidia card, to never have to do any of this
<kakalto> nvidia isn't as bad as ati, as I hear
<kakalto> so what do you have?
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> intel integrated card - this is a laptop
<kakalto> >.<:
<Hobbsee> 3d graphics would be nice though lol
<kakalto> okay, since it's a laptop
<Hobbsee> yeah
<kakalto> but damn, integrated is not nice
<Hobbsee> no, not really
<Hobbsee> but it works
<Hobbsee> and unless i'm playing a graphics intensive game, i dont notice that much
<Hobbsee> well, stuff that actually uses the 3d graphics
<kakalto> yeah.
<kakalto> but, I suppose laptops aren't really made for 3d, games, etc.
<Hobbsee> hehe...especially not this one!
<kakalto> what's the specs like?
<Hobbsee> this model is known to overheat - we didnt know when we bought it
<Hobbsee> 2.4 ghz, 512mb ram
<Hobbsee> toshiba a10 satellite, if you really want to look them up
<Hobbsee> runs kubuntu really well lol
<kakalto> kewl
<kakalto> you on via wireless or wired?
<Hobbsee> wired
<kakalto> fair enough, wireless is still quite expensive
<kakalto> in comparison
<Hobbsee> so true
<Hobbsee> i think the family is lookign to to go wireless at some point
<Hobbsee> if i had a wireless card, i think someone's got an open connection to test out the wireless with
<Hobbsee> silly people who dont secure their wireless connections...
<kakalto> yeah, lol
<kakalto> go wardriving :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i think they're across the street, so i wouldnt have to move far!
<kakalto> sadly, I'm in a small town, the only wireless connection around would be maybe the school, which plugs & unplugs its wireless on demand
<Hobbsee> :( no fun at all!
<kakalto> then again
<kakalto> if I could figure out how to steal someone's satellite connection
<kakalto> I dunno
<_admin> ok
<the_night> help
<kakalto> ?
<the_night> ok, I downloaded fglrx the ati binary in order to get opengl/3d to work... however, now I cannot change my resolution to 1200*800 like I was able to before
<the_night> and I set that resolution dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<the_night> so it should work as far as I know
<the_night> that and whenever I try to autodetect my monitor, it blacks out the screen and i have to restart
<the_night> It did this on ubuntu also
<the_night> Hello?
<kakalto> sorry
<kakalto> I can't help
<kakalto> :$
<the_night> thanks...
<seth_k|lappy> if he ever comes back
<seth_k|lappy> it's this bug: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15606
<kakalto> I should have told him to stick around, as I'm not even running kubuntu, let alone ati drivers
<seth_k|lappy> i'll memo him
<seth_k|lappy> oh bah, not registered
<parraf1> hi all. how to view video thumbnails on konqueror?
<crimson> hello
<crimson> anybody has installed "KM"??
<jk-> hi all.
<byrmky> hi
<byrmky> guys
<byrmky> i need help
<byrmky> please
<crimson> i cant do anything with command "MAKE" what i need?
<jk-> hi byrmky.
<byrmky> hi
<jk-> crimson: what happens?
<byrmky> welll
<byrmky> i have ubuntu
<byrmky> but i want to install
<byrmky> kubuntu
<byrmky> ?
<byrmky> how
<jk-> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Dasnipa`> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jk-> i think
<crimson> im trying to install these...http://gatos.sourceforge.net/km.php
<byrmky> this error comes
<byrmky>  Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Dasnipa`> you have to do sudo
<jk-> byrmky: sudo apt-get install ...
<Dasnipa`> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<crimson> it says that i need to put "MAKE" command to compile but it appears these bash: make: command not found
<jk-> crimson: you need to install make then
<jk-> crimson: sudo apt-get install make
<jk-> and you'll probably want to install gcc too.
<crimson> ok
<crimson> let me try
<crimson> installed...
<crimson> it works
<byrmky> its says i have allready but i still on ubuntu
<byrmky> ?
<crimson> again
<crimson> appears Any objective was not specified and was no makefile
<crimson> when i put "make"
<Dasnipa`> did you ./configure first?
<crimson> no, im new in linux
<Dasnipa`> very apparently
<Dasnipa`> when you download a source file it usually has a number of things... first thing to look for is a configure file
<Dasnipa`> you run this with ./configure
<Dasnipa`> that creates the make file
<Dasnipa`> then you run make on it
<Dasnipa`> and then make install usually
<crimson> ok wait
<crimson> bash: /configure: The file or the directory does not exist
<crimson> sorry, this is hard when you com from winbugs
<jk-> crimson: what are you trying to install ?
<jk-> (also, it's './configure' - you need the . )
<crimson> jk---avview & km & firefox
<crimson> i do that
<crimson> ./
<crimson> im using kubuntu
<jk-> but what are you trying to install right now? which of those packages?
<crimson> km
<kubuntu_guy> gudmorning guys
<chuck87> hi, does someone knows how to install kernel header?
<LjL> chuck87: aptitude install linux-kernel-headers
<chuck87> thanx LjL ! ;)
<KaoticEvil> 'fs vars
<chuck87> and how can i install gcc3.4?
<crimson> jk??
<chx> how could I insert a soft hyphen 0xC2 0xAD into KATE?
<KaoticEvil> oh wow...
<KaoticEvil> KMail has gotten nicer :)
<chx> ah kcharselect
<regeya> heh
<KaoticEvil> id like to find a replacement to T'bird.... but i dont think KMail is gonna cut it
<crimson> anybody has already installed firefox?
<regeya> well, what are you looking for that you're not getting in T'bird?
<crimson> in kubuntu
<regeya> unf.
<KaoticEvil> crimson:  i have
<KaoticEvil> regeya:  something a lil faster
<crimson> how you do it?
<crimson> Kaotic?
<KaoticEvil> crimson:  sudo apt-get install firefox
<regeya> so what features are you looking for KaoticEvil
<LjL> crimson: it works, tho it gives an error when starting, i haven't look at it but it should be very easily fixable (i think it's about not finding the homepage)
<KaoticEvil> regeya:  something on the order of T'bird... but faster :P
<byrmky> hi guys i am back
<byrmky> there is another problem
<byrmky> i dont have any sound in my computer
<byrmky> help 
<byrmky> please
<byrmky> ?
<KaoticEvil> byrmky:  waht sound card?
<KaoticEvil> what*
<byrmky> no idea
<KaoticEvil> doh.
<byrmky> how can i check
<byrmky> in kubuntu
<byrmky> desktop
<crimson> appears The package firefox is not available, but some other package makes reference to him. This can mean that the package lacks, is obsolete or it only is available from some other source E: The package firefox does not have candidate for its installation
<byrmky> ?
<KaoticEvil> crimson:  try: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<KaoticEvil> thats the metapackage
<KaoticEvil> crimson:  have you added universe and multiverse to apt-get?
<crimson> same thing happen
<crimson> no
<KaoticEvil> ubotu:  tell crimson about repos
<KaoticEvil> crimson:  read what ubotu just told you
<KaoticEvil> do that, then rebuild your apt-cache and try it
<jk-> firefox is in main
<bimberi> jk-: yes
<byrmky> hi are you going to help meguys?
<KaoticEvil> is it? i never really looked, tbh
<crimson> ok thanks, im going to dinner
<byrmky> ?
<byrmky> do i have to beg for help
<byrmky> or u help
<jk-> byrmky: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<bimberi> byrmky: no need to beg, if someone knows they will help, otherwise assume nobody knows :)
<bimberi> jk-: sorry, i didn't see the context of your post, you weren't asking (about firefox) :)
<N17R0> Hi under which name can I find the ubuntu cursor theme on kde-looks.org ?
<jk-> bimberi: i was telling KaoticEvil that firefox was in main, not {uni,multi}verse :)
<bimberi> jk-: yep, realise that now :)
<jk-> N17R0: i don't think it's a KDE theme.
<jk-> N17R0: you want to use it in another distro ?
<jk-> bimberi: :)
<N17R0> jk- : yes I want it for gentoo :P
<jk-> N17R0: it's in the 'kubuntu-default-settings' package, if that's any help to you :)
<jk-> N17R0: http://www.google.com/search?q=kubuntu+xcursor+theme&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<N17R0> yeah that Pinux theme looks like it :P But its not the same 
<RaRe> !customize
<ubotu> RaRe: Are you smoking crack?
<RaRe> how do I add those calendar/cpu monitor often seen in desktop screenshots? :o
<jk-> RaRe: right click on taskbar, -> add applet
<RaRe> on the desktop i mean, like it's embedded on the background
<jk-> rare: you sure it was a kde desktop, not gnome ?
<RaRe> i think it's kde... because I saw it on a screenshot from kde-look... wait let me try to hunt for the link
<Ria> anyone able to help me with a wine issue?
<regeya> it's probably a superkaramba thingamabob...can't help beyond that tho
<RaRe> http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=27968&file1=27968-1.jpg&file2=27968-2.jpg&file3=&name=Polymer
<jk-> yeah, check out superkaramba
<jk-> (just because it has a cool name :D )
<RaRe> lol okie
<RaRe> thanx :)
<Ria> I guess I should just post since I seem to have killed the chat everywhere else--I can't get my mouse to work properly in photoshop. Instead of acting like a paintbrush, it goes point-to-point, from where I clicked down to where I clicked up.
<Ria> Kinda makes working in it difficult
<chiron> so I didn't know that KDE had a seperate volume control for headphones
<chiron> to make a long story short, my ears are now in quite a bit of pain
<chiron> stupid KDE...
<RaRe> lol
<RaRe> Ria: does linux have photoshop?
<jk-> RaRe: this is running under a windows emulator
<Ria> I'm running it under crossover office
<RaRe> cool
<Dasnipa`> rare: gimp is pretty much better than photoshop
<Ria> my company has a business license and my IT guy let me borrow the CD to try it out
<Ria> no idea?
<RaRe> Dasnipa`: i doubt that =/
<Dasnipa`> doubt not... there isnt much you can do in photoshop that you cant in gimp
<Dasnipa`> and i like gimps scripting features bettr
<RaRe> hmm, well I guess it's all about preference.
<Dasnipa`> well you should check out the project that reskinned gimps U-I to make it look almost exactly like photoshop
<RaRe> will do.
<Dasnipa`> i never got around to checking it out, but it got slashdotted so im guessing he did a good job
<Ria> I tried installing it but it didn't work.
<Dasnipa`> he/they
<Ria> And then ubuntu decided to install over it! 
<Ria> 'Cause apparently the version they were working with was 2.2.4, and the newest ubuntu version is 2.2.8
<Ria> That and I'm used to photoshop, so why should I switch when crossover office says that it can handle it? 
<Ria> Just wondered if you guys had any ideas, like if I had a way of fixing it
<Dasnipa`> because each sale of a closed source corporate program license kills a baby kitten
<chiron> wtf, I've got this extremely weird amarok bug
<chiron> every time I fast forward a song
<chiron> amarok either hangs
<chiron> or crashes
<chiron> if it hangs, it'll fix itself after about 15 seconds
<chiron> bug I still can't fast forward songs
<chiron> I have the newest amarok
<Ria> Meh. More baby kittens getting killed isn't a big deal.
<Ria> Bob Barker's trying to nip the genitals of catdom all the time.
<tindasz> hi all
<RaRe> Dasnipa`: http://freshmeat.net/projects/gimpshop/ <-- found it ;)
<RaRe> hello
<dutch> how do I change the resolution in KDE ?
<crimsun> dutch: should be in the kde control center
<jk-> crimsun: sysmtemsettings -> display ?
<jk-> err, that was for dutch.
<crimsun> I keep forgetting about system settings
<dutch> crimsun: thanks, been looking but can't find anything to do with screen resolution
<crimsun> dutch: did you try jk-'s system settings suggestion?
<jk-> systemsettings == kcontrol, but a little more shiny :)
<dutch> crimsun: i found it ! i think :)
<dutch> control center/peripherals/display
<Delvien> Anyone know how i would run this """xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 8 9 4 5"""" everytime i boot?
<Delvien> its just a command line. but i want it to go in as soon as i login
<glitch> Well, I'm no ubuntu guru
<jk-> boot, or login ?
<glitch> but on fedora
<Delvien> login, or whichever is easier
<glitch> I would edit rc.local to include it
<crimsun> you can specify the appropriate {y,z}axismapping in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Delvien> im on Kubuntu 5.10
<glitch> me too - just learning my way around
<Delvien> crimsun aye, i have to have it this way, or my scroll wheel goes back/forward, while me forward/back buttons scroll., its strange but it works, got myself a new Bluetooth keyboard and mouse, and not by CURSED microsuk
<glitch> I've been redhat/fedora since RH6
<glitch> decided to try kubuntu
<Delvien> i just started linux with ubuntu preview
<Delvien> jk- any ideas?
<jk-> are you using a .xsession ?
<Delvien> jk- how do i know :P
<jk-> ok, you're probably not then :)
<Delvien> i know how to do it in gnome, but i want this one command to be entered at login
<jk-> how would you do it in gnome?
<jk-> just outta curiosity...
<Delvien> in  umm sessions start up , worked for me
<Delvien> how do i figure out what bluetooth devs i have connected right now , IE the baddr
<jk-> 'hcitool browse' i think
<jk-> or maybe hcitool search
<Delvien> neithr work
<jk-> inquire ? :)
* jk- is just guessing
<Delvien> trying now
<Delvien> nope , oh well ill find out tomorrow
<Delvien> so do you know how to make that command line run on start up?
<Delvien> err login i mean
<glitch> Start up yes
<glitch> log in to KDE, I'm not so sure
<Delvien> glitch startup would be fine, how do i do it?
<glitch> there's no rc.local in [k] ubuntu
<Delvien> o
<glitch> but the scripts that get run on a graphical boot 
<glitch> are under
<Delvien> :( nm then
<Delvien> is there anyway toi do it in kubuntu?
<glitch>  /etc/rc5.d
<glitch> that is a directory full of links to little scripts that run at runlevel 5 (multiuser + X)
<glitch> the scripts themselves are in /etc/init.d
<Delvien> neither of them exist
<glitch> ?
<glitch> I'm on kubuntu 5.10
<glitch> and I've got an /etc/init.d
<Delvien> just did sudo kedit /etc/init.d and said it was a new file
<glitch> (it's a directory)
<glitch> ahh
<Delvien> o
<glitch> that's why
<glitch> yeah
<glitch> what you want to do is
<jk-> runlevel 2 is default in ubuntu - you'll want rc2.d
<Delvien> do i just chmod a txt file and put it in there?
<glitch> really?
<jk-> glitch: run 'runlevel' and see :)
<glitch> why would rc2 be default for.. !?!
<glitch> wait
<glitch> doesn't that break the 'rules' ?
* glitch rolls eyes
<glitch> I'm still getting used to the differences between redhat/the rest of the unix world
<glitch> okay
<glitch> well
<Delvien> jk- would it be true if i make a text file, chmod it ( so it runs as a executable) and put it in init.d that it would run on startup
<glitch> almost
<glitch> you're on the right track
<glitch> that's where you want to put your scripts to be run
<troy> glitch: graphical mode is 4 on slackware :)
<glitch> and then the last thing you do is put a link from whatever runlevel you want
<Delvien> ok and does all of init.d run at startup?
<Delvien> ok lemme think
<glitch> for example 
<glitch> in konsole
<jk-> Delvien: echo -e '#!/bin/sh\n\nexec xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 8 9 4 5"' > /etc/init.d/modmap; chmod 755 /etc/init.d/modmap; ln -s ../init.d/modmap /etc/rc2.d/S30modmap
<glitch> cd /etc/rc2.d
<jk-> should do the trick :)
<glitch> jk beat me to it :)
<Delvien> no bin/bash?
<Delvien> wait
<Delvien> do i run that in command line or put that in my text file in init.d
<glitch> that command line will:
<glitch> create a new next file called modmad in /etc/init.d
<glitch> and then make a link to it from /etc/rc2.d
<jk-> it's just one command line to cut & paste into a console.
<glitch> oops modmap
<glitch> I was going to go through step by step, but that works too 
<jk-> but you'll need to 'sudo -s' first.
<glitch> okay
<Delvien> so my text file should look like sudo -s
<glitch> as a sudo noob
<glitch> what does the sudo -s do?
<jk-> glitch: run a shell instead of a single command
<Delvien> ok supposidly its in
<Delvien> im gonna do a fast reboot just to make sure
<glitch> so that's like running su on other os's
<KaoticEvil> anyone used alien?
<jk-> glitch: yeah.
<glitch> before your reboot - be sure that modmap is in /etc/init.d
<jk-> and is executable
<Delvien> it is
<jk-> and linked to from /etc/rc2.d
<Delvien> how do i tell that?
<glitch> you can cd to /etc/rc2.d
<jk-> ls -l /etc/rc2.d/*modmap*
<glitch> and be able to see it in that dir
<glitch> if you're using konsole with colors the link should show up in light blue
<Delvien> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 16 2005-11-10 23:38 /etc/rc2.d/S30modmap -> ../init.d/modmap
<Delvien> yeah its lighr blue
<glitch> great, that's a link to the executable script you just made in rc2.d
<Delvien> so does that mean it works :)
<glitch> sounds like you've got all your ducks in a row
<Delvien> yay, lemme reboot just to make sure it works
<glitch> that command should execute everytime you reboot from now on
<Delvien> brb
<glitch> so if that command runs before X starts
<glitch> will it work for him?
<RaRe> hello.. how do I check my KDE's version?
<glitch> ahh - you made it S30, so it should start after S21kdm anyway, neh?
<Delvien> dddddddddoesnt work :(
<Delvien> woah
<glitch> Rare
<kkathman> evening all :)
<glitch> Rare: use the command kde-config --version
<Delvien> i  mean all i have to do atm is click on an icon i made to make it work, but i want a more intelligent login
<glitch> I was afraid of that - it sounds like you have to execute that after a KDE login, not just a system start
<Delvien> oh well , ill deal with it later, im gonna go try my new toys in windows on battlefield 2
<Delvien> glitch how would i go about doing thay
<Delvien> that
<glitch> well - this seems like a kludge
<Delvien> kludge
<Delvien> ?
<glitch> but you could try putting the script in ~/.kde/Audostart
<glitch> grr
<glitch> ~/.kde/Autostart
<glitch> kludge = clumsy fix for a problem
<Delvien> do i just put the file in there
<glitch> if I remember correctly, yes, anything in Autostart will run at successful login by that user
<KaoticEvil> if i format my root partition, and install linux again, and use the same username (/home is on another partition), will i still be able to access all my files?
<sophie_> anyone use krename on kubuntu
<Delvien> glitch so if i chmod 777 a text file with the command in there, and put it in autostart it will work
<glitch> KaoticEvil: I was just wondering that myself. A new linux install will want to make it's own home dir on the main drive, right?
<sophie_> Delvien: better use chmod +x script
<RaRe> glitch: thanx
<sophie_> this wil apply only to your user and not system wide
<KaoticEvil> glitch:  presumably not, if you tell it to mount the existing partition as /home
<KaoticEvil> but i wondering about permissions
<glitch> KaoticEvil: ahh, okay, permissions I can say yes to
<glitch> KaoticEvil: i just did that
<KaoticEvil> glitch:  cool
<sophie_> anyone use krename on kubuntu?
<glitch> Delvien: not sure that the Autostart dir will work, but I don't see why it wouldn't
<KaoticEvil> glitch:  what did you go to/from?
<glitch> Fedora core 4 -> kubuntu
<KaoticEvil> heh cool
<glitch> anyone have a 2nd opinion on that
<glitch> ?
<Delvien> where is autostart dir?
<glitch> are your file permissions linked to the username
<glitch> or to a UID
<glitch> for me
<KaoticEvil> does kubuntu have SMP support?
<KaoticEvil> Delvien:  ~/.kde/Autostart
<glitch> Delvien: /home/glitch/.kde/Autostart
<glitch> the ~ means /home/yourUserName
<Delvien> got it
<glitch> and the shell interprets it that way
<Delvien> brb i guess, see if it works
<glitch> gl
<glitch> KaoticEvil: yes, kubuntu comes with a few kernels, SMP being one of them
<KaoticEvil> glitch:  thanks.. had a friend askin me
<glitch> this is completely nitpicky
<glitch> but i miss bluecurve on kubuntu
<KaoticEvil> lol
<glitch> the default plastik theme - all the windows seem to kind of run together visually
<glitch> I tried turning on shadows + transparency
<glitch> http://www.glitchnyc.com/?p=64
<glitch> but it was just a little too slow
<glitch> oh
<glitch> i know what i needed to ask
<RaRe> help, i've downloaded an icon set [http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/2550034/]  but it isn't in a .theme format, how do i use this with my kde?
<glitch> anyone else have trouble with flash + mozilla
<KaoticEvil> glitch:  mozilla or firefox?
<glitch> oops gotta run
<glitch> bbiab
<endo602> hello
<endo602> i was wondering if kubuntu supports encryption with WPA
<endo602> meaning
<kkathman> hey endo602  :)
<endo602> i have a WRT54GS router
<endo602> hello
<kkathman> in wireless ?
<endo602> and i want to encrypt the wireless signal with WPA
<jk-> endo602: yep, xsupplicant is available.
<endo602> ill try that out
<endo602> now
<endo602> :)
<endo602> another thing i want to do 
<endo602> is disable the caps lock key
<nalioth> endo602: get some pliers :0
<endo602> hahahahaha
<crimsun> endo602: use wpasupplicant or xsupplicant.
<crimsun> endo602: having touched both packages, I recommend the former
<endo602> will do
<jk-> endo602: xmodmap -e "clear lock"
<crimsun> hmm, some pretty significant changes in 0_4 branch. I'll think about backporting those.
<kkathman> has anyone tried out the new Gambas..just curious if its as good as it seems
<nalioth> gambas?
<kkathman> yah its an IDE like Visual BASIC
<KaoticEvil> w00t!!!
<KaoticEvil> alien worked :D
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: are you trashing your system?
<KaoticEvil> nalioth:  nope... just installing FPC/Lazarus :)
<KaoticEvil> got the 3 packages, ran alien on em.. and they isntalled without a hitch :)
<endo602> jk- anyway to change the caps lock to another shift
<endo602> ?
<seth_k> Anyone have any idea about getting phpEclipse to install on Breezy's Eclipse packages? The wiki instructions are bad (outdated)
<seth_k> endo602: Regional & Accessibility, in SystemSettings. Go to XKB options
<endo602> i did that
<endo602> never worked for me
<seth_k> then your xkb stuff isn't working
<KaoticEvil> how old is breezy?
<jk-> was released in 5/10
<seth_k> a little under a month old
<jk-> err
<jk-> 2005/10
<KaoticEvil> oh, ok
<KaoticEvil> so the next version will be out... 6/04?
<seth_k> rgr
<seth_k> Dapper Drake, 6.04
<seth_k> I'm running it now
<KaoticEvil> seth_k:  yeah? cool :)
<seth_k> not much different at this point :P
<KaoticEvil> heh
<seth_k> starting to see the merges come in
<crimsun> yep, we're working our tails off
<endo602> hmmm
<seth_k> I merged mysql-query-browser yesterday and stuck it on revu
<endo602> another question
<seth_k> and Riddell is supposed to peek at my kmobiletools package sometime methinks
<endo602> how come i can only acccess my wireless connection and not other nearby
<endo602> they dont have encryption
<KaoticEvil> i have to say... of all the linux distros ive tried, i am *very* impressed with kubuntu
<crimsun> seth_k: we're using LP for merges
<KaoticEvil> crimsun and seth_k: are you on the kubuntu devel staff?
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: it will become a very wild and exasperating ride before 6.04 for those suckling at the dapper tree
<crimsun> KaoticEvil: I don't do much with KDE directly; I'm a MOTU (maintain the universe & multiverse tree)
<seth_k> crimsun: yeah, mysql-query-browser wasn't on the merge list until today :S so I thought it got overlooked
<seth_k> KaoticEvil: I play with backports, and am an op here on #kubuntu
<jk-> endo602: xmodmap -e 'add shift = Caps_Lock'
<KaoticEvil> oh, awesome :)
<endo602> thanks
<KaoticEvil> ok, now that i got alzarus running, im going to go write some code :) bbl
<seth_k> crimsun: think I should put a link to the revu package for m-q-b on the launchpad bug? or just let somebody else merge it and keep my hands out of where they don't belong :P
<endo602> thanks so much jk
<crimsun> seth_k: if you've done the work, please link to it 
<endo602> crimsum
<crimsun> seth_k: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUToMerge ?
<endo602> i just installed wpa
<endo602> wpasupplicant
<seth_k> yeah, I helped with merges for Breezy
<endo602> how do i access it?
<seth_k> I don't know how to do it too well though, methinks
<crimsun> endo602: it's probably easiest to use Konsole currently
<endo602> aha
<endo602> ok
<crimsun> endo602: are you using WPA (not WPA2)?
<endo602> currently nothing
<endo602> but i would like to set up whatever is best
<crimsun> endo602: I recommend WPA, then
<crimsun> there are still some WPA2 issues that won't be fixed until 0.4.7 apparently
<endo602> ok
<seth_k> crimsun: what's the best method for doing merges, in your opinion? I took Breezy source and Debian source, uupdate'd the Breezy, and went through the .rej's
<endo602> ok
<endo602> so if i change the security
<seth_k> should I go the other way around, and put the Ubuntu diff into the Debian source? Or how
<endo602> how can i make it that my laptop can read the encryption?
<crimsun> seth_k: look at Scott's MoM page
<crimsun> seth_k: http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/ongoing-merge/
<crimsun> MoM/REVU2 has done most of the hard work already
<crimsun> endo602: you'd need to edit /etc/wpa_supplicant and /etc/default/wpasupplicant
<endo602> aha ok
<crimsun> endo602: err, /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and /etc/default/wpasupplicant
<endo602> ok
<endo602> WPA radius?
<seth_k> yeah, I've read that one too, but reading through a 2.6MB dropped patch messed with my head. Meh, sometime I need to kidnap an MOTU out to a desert island and make them give me lessons for a day. Then I'd be good :P
<endo602> with Tkip?
<humboldto> Is there an update for OO.org2 already available for breezy?
<seth_k> humboldto, yes
<humboldto> Where?
<crimsun> seth_k: it's pretty simple. Look at REPORT, then skim the debian.patch and the ubuntu.patch. Make sure everything in the Ubuntu patch has been included in the Debian patch. If that's the case, the merged .patch should be trivial. If that's the case, you can request a sync else you'll have to merge by hand.
<seth_k> humboldto,
<humboldto> Did not find any update/backport yet
<seth_k> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2/ ./
<crimsun> endo602: depends what your wireless access point is configured as
<seth_k> add that line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<seth_k> then click reload in Synaptic
<seth_k> ignoring GPG errors
<seth_k> then you will have OOo2 ready to download
<endo602> SHIT
<endo602> shit
<endo602> i dont know
<endo602> i just bought htis router
<seth_k> endo602, language please
<endo602> sorry
<endo602> my bad
<humboldto> seth_k: will this show up in breezy-updates soon?
<seth_k> humboldto, I am unsure.
<seth_k> But I'm running those packages on 2 machines
<seth_k> and they are more stable than 129
<yudi> how to adjust new date by konsole?
<endo602> my setup is a router wired with my desktop and wireless to my laptop
<endo602> the laptop has kubuntu
<humboldto> how can I set the keymap for the console?
<seth_k> ouch, it's midnight. crimsun, thank you for the pointers. I think I'll retry merging tomorrow.
<crimsun> k
<endo602> crimsum
<endo602> sun
<endo602> its just a router is the access point
<crimsun> endo602: yes, but it still needs to be configured to use WEP, WPA, etc.
<endo602> its WPA 
<endo602> but should i put SHAREd key
<endo602> or radius
<jk-> endo602: i thought we'd fixed your caps-lock problem? :)
<endo602> yeah you did
<endo602> sorry
<endo602> this is my desktop
<humboldto> Is there any app for kde to manage wireless networks reliably? something that does not need the root user to switch networks?
<endo602> i am on
<jk-> shared key, unless you want to set up a radius server too.
<humboldto> does not even have to be a kde app
<jk-> .. which you don't.
<humboldto> could also be console
<jk-> humboldto: i've heard laptop-net does it all automatically
<endo602> TKIP or AES
<humboldto> is ifscheme integrated in the ifupdown scripts reliably?
<jk-> but i just use an 'athome' or 'atwork' scripts
<humboldto> jk-: well, somehow if I loose my connection for a moment the interface goes down completely and I have to bring it up by hand with ifup
<humboldto> this sucks
<endo602> jk i am going to check out the laptop-net too
<endo602> should i take off my config for networks under the root?
<humboldto> isn't there something that constantely scans for networks and uses the ones that are open or already configured?
<humboldto> jk-: I don't see any wlan support in laptop-net description
<jk-> ok, maybe it's not for wireless setup then. 
<jk-> :)
<endo602> damn
<humboldto> it seems to be soley for automatic setup of you cabled interfaces
<endo602> jk if i use WPA shared then to i want to set up using TKIP or AES
<paulproteus|jhu> endo602, TKIP
<crimsun> endo602: what wifi chipset are you using?
<humboldto> One thing that I don't like about this whole "Get the Linux Desktop forward" thing, is the fact that they develop cool apps, like the automounter for usb-disks, that only work, when the desktop is actually running. network-magick (gnome) drapper is another example 
<humboldto> why can't this stuff be console based and daemons in the background and kde or gnome just talk to them?
<crimsun> humboldto: actually that's only because no one has written the console equivalent. The backend is already present
<crimsun> We have udev and hotplug that function regardless of gui
<endo602> crimsun intel
<endo602> for the dell 700m
<crimsun> endo602: ipw2195?
<crimsun> endo602: the ipw2200 driver doesn't properly support AES+TKIP for WPA in Breezy
<humboldto> I mean, the stuff should run by it's own
<humboldto> crimsun: Are you refering to the mounting thing?
<endo602> ntel ProWireless 2100 (802.11b, 11 Mbps4) mini PCI wireless card
<endo602> that wok
<endo602> is that would you mean
<crimsun> endo602: ah, the ipw2100 doesn't properly support AES+TKIP in WPA either
<endo602> how about either or
<endo602> not both
<endo602> just TKIP
<endo602> it will?
<crimsun> endo602: correct
<endo602> ok
<endo602> so i will just put tkip
<endo602> ok
<endo602> now i edit the .conf file
<endo602> what do i do with the /etc/default/wpasupp?
<crimsun> endo602: you have to edit it
<endo602> yeah
<endo602> i know
<crimsun> change the OPTIONS= line
<endo602> but just the OPTIONS= part?
<endo602> oh
<endo602> ok
<endo602> to -c
<crimsun> for instance, mine's OPTIONS="-i eth1 -D ipw -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -w"
<endo602>  ok
<endo602> ipw?
<crimsun> endo602: yeah, because I have an ipw-based wifi chipset
<endo602> nice
<endo602> ok
<endo602> done
<endo602> and done
<endo602> should i change anything under network settings?
<crimsun> well, have you edited /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf?
<endo602> yes
<crimsun> endo602: paste it onto kubuntu.pastebin (after sanitising it, e.g., removing the psk or keys)
<endo602> arg
<endo602> i cant copy and paste
<endo602> because this is my desktip
<endo602> and that is my laptop
<jk-> ssh!
<endo602> and right now the wireless aint working 
<endo602> :(
<jk-> wire!
<jk-> :)
<crimsun> endo602: the section that you need in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf is pretty short
<crimsun> mine's essentially: network
<endo602> yeak
<endo602> i got that part
<endo602> configed
<endo602> to my key and ssid
<crimsun> err, network={ ssid="the_ssid" psk=0xf00 }
<endo602> mine says key_mgmt=
<endo602> after ssid
<crimsun> don't necessarily need that
<endo602> ok
<endo602> so just the ssid
<crimsun> no, you need the key/psk, too
<endo602> ok
<endo602> added
<endo602> done
<ilba7r> I heared there were special ubuntu editions for some of HP notebooks anyone knows where can i find a link on that
<endo602> now is there anything i need to do in network settings so i can get the internet running?
<nalioth> ilba7r: breezy works just fine out-of-the-box on my HP dv1000
<ilba7r> thanx nalioth i found the site http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/custom/hplaptops
<ilba7r> the point is i am still searching for a replacement to my notebook that was busted and am specifically looking for one to run ubuntu on
<endo602> i cant get rid of the WEP key fro my network settings
<nalioth> ilba7r: um, there is a link on that very page
<crimsun> endo602: don't worry about that
<endo602> ok
<crimsun> endo602: wpasupplicant supercedes all that
<endo602> oh ok cool
<endo602> so i should be able to connect
<ilba7r> i am looking at it right now
<crimsun> endo602: if you set everything correctly, yes
<ilba7r> I waited a month an a half for my thinkpad to arrive and it did not arrive so am back to square one now :(
<crimsun> endo602: I recommend you first invoke it from Konsole as such: sudo wpa_supplicant -i eth1 -D ipw -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -w
<crimsun> endo602: add -dd to the end
<endo602> ok
<endo602> hmmm
<crimsun> it should connect to your access point
<crimsun> once that is successful, you need to request a dhcp lease
<endo602> invalid PSK
<endo602> failed to parse PSK
<crimsun> are you in fact using a passphrase?
<endo602> no
<endo602> jus a shared key
<crimsun> err, for WPA that's called a psk
<endo602> ok cool
<endo602> got that done
<crimsun> endo602: I've found that sometimes you need to convert it to the hex representation
<crimsun> endo602: you can use wpa_passphrase "ssid" "ascii passphrase"   for that
<endo602> huh
<endo602> im confused
<endo602> i think i should stop trying to do these things at 2am
<crimsun> ok, example: Suppose your ssid is "Foo" and your ascii passphrase is "Help me Obi-wan"
<endo602> ok
<crimsun> then you execute the following in a Konsole: wpa_passphrase "Foo" "Help me Obi-wan"
<crimsun> you should get a network={} directive to place in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<crimsun> the two important parameters are ssid= and psk=
<crimsun> your ssid="Foo"
<Mars> Hi
<endo602> ok
<crimsun> your psk=58b6252425d6ee4fe358e1076d1873fb85193816dc6682b586bb1dbbf23f3dbd
<endo602> should i copy and paste?
<Mars> I need helpo
<endo602> into the conf now
<crimsun> endo602: well, use your AP's ssid and your own psk, but yeah
<endo602> of course
<crimsun> it's vital that your PSKs match
<endo602> ok
<Mars> For a few minutes i will go to my friend and he asked me to install kuhbuntu on his PC. Problem is that he heas USB modem and i dont know how to do this. I mean i found way of installing it but i think kubuntu needs to download some packages during installation.
<endo602> its working
<endo602> ow i just have to fix this local ip issue
<endo602> i never get a local ip set for my laptop
<paulproteus|jhu> Mars, It doesn't have to download packages to install.
<Mars> But i remember that when i was installing kubuntu, it downloaded some files
<Chousuke>  but making his internet connection work may be difficult.
<Chousuke> Mars: it will if it can, but it's not needed.
<Mars> ok
<KaoticEvil> how can i get the an apps PID from the shell?
<Mars> Ok
<endo602> crimsun is there something i can do that will get my router to assign my laptop a local ip?
<Mars> So after i will install net i will be able to update it completly?
<crimsun> endo602: as opposed to a globally addressable ip?
<endo602> in my kwifimanager i get a signal and accesspoint but by local ip it says unavailible
<crimsun> endo602: well if you can associate successfully with your AP, then you should start wpasupplicant the correct way
<crimsun> you can kill it by pressing ctrl+c
<crimsun> then ''sudo invoke-rc.d wpasupplicant restart''
<endo602> ok
<crimsun> then you can ''sudo ifup --force eth1''
<crimsun> (presuming you have eth1 defined to use dhcp)
<endo602> yeah
<endo602> well its eht0 in my case
<endo602> but it dhcp
<endo602> says no dhcpoffers received
<endo602> No working leases in persisten database - sleeping
<crimsun> is your router's dhcp server enabled?
<endo602> autoconfiguration DHCP
<endo602> server enabled
<crimsun> could you get a dhcp lease when you were not using encryption?
<endo602> with wep i did
<crimsun> is the router set to use wpa (not wpa2) with tkip?
<endo602> yes
<crimsun> sudo pkill dhclient
<crimsun> oh, in /etc/network/interfaces, you should remove anything having to do with wireless
<endo602> really?
<crimsun> you should only have the line for your interface, i.e., iface eth0 inet dhcp
<crimsun> well
<endo602> would that make it useless for me to get internet anywhere else
<crimsun> you can have other stuff
<crimsun> like your lo and eth1, etc.
<endo602> can i still get wireless connection with WEP encryption in my friends house
<crimsun> if you don't want to edit /etc/network/interfaces, then you'll have to use ifconfig manually.
<crimsun> sure
<crimsun> sudo ifdown --force eth0
<crimsun> then restart wpasupplicant
<endo602> network is unreachable
<crimsun> then ''sudo dhclient eth0''
<crimsun> that's ok, just keep going to the next step
<endo602> ok
<endo602> nice
<endo602> i got an offer
<endo602> from 10.0.1.1
<endo602> now i got a local ip
<trinidad> need help with kubuntu startup.....I get this "KDE init could not initialize kdesu"....What does this mean and how can I fix this
<endo602> but internet is now working
<trinidad> also, no  matter what I change in Control Center, Theme, Style, Font, etc... it always stays the saem
<trinidad> *same
<trinidad> Nothing changes
* crimsun totters off
<trinidad> nothing is changing per Kcontrol
<trinidad> !!!!
<ubotu> trinidad: No idea
<trinidad> ubotu, dam
<ubotu> Not a clue, trinidad
<jk-> did you click 'Apply' ?
<trinidad> jk-, lol
<trinidad> jk-, sure
<trinidad> this is just wrong
<trinidad> even menu titles don't center when I ask it to center the titles
<trinidad> this is wierd
<trinidad> i haven't turned on this box in about 4 months.  I just finished upgrading and updating packages and this happens
<trinidad> I don't have this problem at work
<trinidad> this is wierd
<Mars> What i need to type to make kubuntu from ubuntu?
<jk-> Mars: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<chiron> my Konqueror toolbar got messed up somehow
<chiron> now the buttons and the address bar are on two seperate lines
<chiron> I don't know how to get it back to the way it was
<jk-> drag the little spotty bits at the left-hand side of the toolbar/addressbar
<ridz1> hello - anybody here using or have used kmail on kubuntu (breezy)?
<insanekane> ridz1: i have
<ridz1> ah - i cannot seem to access kmail - was it in the default install?
<insanekane> yep
<insanekane> ridz1: K -> Office -> Kontact
<ridz1> ah thanks - have to get used to the layout of kubuntu
<tokaok> allo
<spiral> hi
<ethanfel> hi:)
<propagandhi> hi
<propagandhi> hi
<propagandhi> hi
<raphink> oy
<raphink> wb JoeBu 
<JoeBu> ty
<JoeBu> on wifi...so prob dropped out real quick
<propagandhi> dammit when is RC1 gonna be released
<andrzej> hi j have small problem- when j configure the buncing cursor for no busy cursor j save this and when j open control panel is a bouncing cursor and it is not changed 
<manveru> andrzej: you have to restart the x-server i fear... (not sure about mouse-theming in general)
<andrzej> how comand?
<manveru> andrzej: just log out and press [ctrl] +[alt] +[backspace] 
<andrzej> ok
<andrzej> thanks
<andrzej> no succes
<andrzej> this no help me
<andrzej> is buncing cursor
<manveru> andrzej: then i'm sorry, you have to keep on bouncing
<andrzej> But it is not possible it uninstall?
<andrzej> But it is not possible it uninstall
<andrzej> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<andrzej> sorry my english isn't good
<andrzej> how uninstall buncing cursor
<andrzej> ?
<andrzej> <manveru> when j reinstall kubuntu that help me?
<manveru> andrzej: why on earth would you reinstall kubuntu because a cursor is bouncing?
<andrzej> j:P
<manveru> andrzej: is your normal cursor bouncing all the time?
<andrzej> no
<Snuffii> hi
<manveru> andrzej: only while loading an application - right?
<andrzej> when j start any program
<andrzej> yes
<manveru> andrzej: and this is annoying you so much?
<andrzej> no
<manveru> that's what i would call a definite no
<Snuffii> is it possible to make some ntfs partitions from kubuntu install cd ?
<nalioth> Snuffii: it is not possible to make ntfs partitions.
<Snuffii> nalioth, and windows will read them ?
<nalioth> Snuffii: you can NOT make ntfs partitions 
<Snuffii> uh
<dipnlik> Snuffii: Windows will read fat32 natively, and you can use software to copy files from ext2/3 to you Win partition
<Snuffii> So if i need partitions for windows i need to make them from windows install cd ?
<dipnlik> Snuffii: what do you really want to do?
<dipnlik> Snuffii: dual boot?
<dipnlik> Snuffii: if so, what do you have on your machine now?
<Snuffii> dipnlik, no i need to make one more partition for wn
<dipnlik> Snuffii: if the win partition needs to be read AND written from Linux, go for fat32. 
<dipnlik> Snuffii: if you really need ntfs, then let windows do the repartitioning (and double check you have a boot floppy just in case something gets screwed up)
<tous> hello
<KaoticEvil> hey everyone :)
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: howdy
* KaoticEvil nods at nalioth 
<KaoticEvil> nalioth:  do you ever sleep? :P
<nalioth> sleep?
<KaoticEvil> spoken like a true geek! :) ^5 man
<aeon17x> I bet nalioth is also a bot.
<aeon17x> You know, like the ones in Alien.
<nalioth> aeon17x: shhh. dont give me away
<fruud> whats the cvs command to get amsn CVS version ? :$ 
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> why amsn?
<Tm_T> use Kopete, kid
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> and no, I won't help you a bit with amsn
<fruud> oh
<fruud> ty :)
<Tm_T> doh
<Tm_T> so he doesn't need help with kopete either...
<kubuntu_guy> hi guys
<kubuntu_guy> how to join win98 machine to my samba server
<Tm_T> hullo
<jk-> you'll need quite a lot of gaffa tape
<kubuntu_guy> my winxp and 200 already join my samba but on my win98 
<Tm_T> does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba help ?
<kubuntu_guy> no I already try it but no succesful
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> sorry, I'm not familiar with samba
<_root__> hi
<chanweichung> hi
<kubuntu_guy> k tm thanks
<chanweichung> how to install LINUX???
<Tm_T> _root__: small hint, don't irc as root ;)
<Tm_T> chanweichung: err, what you mean?
<dipnlik> chanweichung: burn a CD and boot your PC with it
<chanweichung> so, how about the windows
<dipnlik> chanweichung: you mean keeping your windows intact?
<chanweichung> ya....
<dipnlik> chanweichung: get some free and unpartitioned space on your HD then install Linux
<nalioth> chanweichung: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<chanweichung> so...i just put in the cd and install..is it ??
<dipnlik> chanweichung: following the advice in the page nalioth pointed you t
<ddh> is there a kmobiletools package for breezy?
<dipnlik> I didn't know kubuntu installer came with a disk resizing tool, neat :)
<chanweichung> ok, thank for ur help...
<dipnlik> chanweichung: good luck
<_guest> how to install the java in Linux
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _guest about java
<_guest> how to open cdrom
<_guest> what commend for open cdrom?
<_guest> what command for open cdrom?
<Tm_T> eject?
<dipnlik> Tm_T: he left, forget about it
<Tm_T> yes, I know
<_guest> hei
<Tm_T> but it's part of "fun" to tellaswer after they leved
<dipnlik> haha
<Tm_T> or so
<nalioth> of course it is, it educates the rest of us who are still here
<Tm_T> can't type, more caffeine please ->
<_guest> are u reply to me..
<_guest> sorry l leave now
<_guest> thanks ur welcome
<volker> anybody can help me with this compileing error:http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4359
<nalioth> volker: this method is easier http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155&highlight=enlightenment
<volker> nalioth: ive installed e17 with apt-get install
<volker> but i wanna compile e17genmenu
<nalioth> volker: did you add the e17 repos before you installed?
<volker> yes
<volker> ive installed enlightenment and enlightenment-data
<nalioth> volker: did you follow that forum page?
<volker> nalioth: yes
<nalioth> strange. my e17genmenu compiled fine
<volker> nalioth: it told me it cant find Engrave. But find -name 'Engrave.h' give me:/usr/include/engrave/Engrave.h
<nalioth> strange
<volker> nalioth: can u tell me where i can dowload your e17genmenu.deb?
<GNAM> what's gksudo for kubuntu? ksudo?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, IIRC
<nalioth> kdesu
<nalioth> Kamping_Kaiser: wake up and drink more beer
<nalioth> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<Kamping_Kaiser> nalioth: :| i use Gnome
<nalioth> Kamping_Kaiser: so do i
<nalioth> and enlightenment, and kde, and flux
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> know it all
<nalioth> nope
<nalioth> i wish i did
<hussam> YAY, I'm getting an LCD screen today. Not more CRT :)
<hussam> how would I go about reconfiguring X?
<Snuffii> Someone using Thomson Speedtouch 510  router ?
<hussam> do I boot to recovery mode and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<hussam> what about Modeline in xorg.conf. how will it rewrite that line?
<klaaner-libby> Hi :-) I have a question to KUbuntu's KDM. Every change I make to KDM with the control center is stored in /etc/kde3/kdm/... as I would expect it. But it seems like another login manager is started because nothing changes, no matter what I change in the config. How can I get the "normal" KDM?
<dawid> yo all:)
<sikor_sxe> hello
<sikor_sxe> i have a problem with the wireless settings in kubuntu breezy
<sikor_sxe> a) the network settings window in system settings is too large for my laptops 1024x768 display, i can't see the OK, Apply etc buttons - so i have do stuff blind
<sikor_sxe> that's not a big hurdle, tho
<sikor_sxe> the other problem is that when i try to enable my wlan0 card it enables it for about a second then disables it again
<sikor_sxe> i have entered no WEP-key, since there is no encryption yet
<sikor_sxe> just a SSID
<sikor_sxe> i entered the right one
<sikor_sxe> when i do "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "myessid" & "sudo dhclient wlan0" everything works fine :/
<sikor_sxe> anyone got an idea what might be wrong?
<sikor_sxe> maybe find some logs to tell what's missing?
<Niomi> there are large blank spaces between my system tray icons.. it's taking up a lot of room.. how can I get rid of it?
<nalioth> Niomi: right click on em and move em?
<Niomi> right clicking brings up whatever menu the application has :/
<kkathman> greetings all :)
<nalioth> are we talking the kicker icons or the program buttons (of active programs)
<Niomi> not sure if they are called kicker icons. but klipper et. al.
<nalioth> Niomi: i'm not up on all the exact titles of the things
<Niomi> nalioth: klipper is the clipboard application -- should i take a screenshot?
<nalioth> no, i was just tryin to understand which things you were referring to
<kkathman> Niomi: you are probably talking about the application icons
<kkathman> are they located on the far left?
<Niomi> i have them on the far right, actually, but they may be right by default. the windows equivalent had something simular right next to the clock, since that was what i'm used to I put it there.
<Niomi> err, left by default, i meant. i should get some tea. o_o
<kkathman> ahh ok these are the tray icons Im sure
<kkathman> lol
<Niomi> i have two of them, there's a bunch of empty space between the two, and some more empty space on the right. it takes up a lot of room i'd like for the taskbar :/
<sproingie> spaces between the small icons themselves?  dont think there's anything you can do there.  something's probably putting blank icon in there
<sproingie> you can drag the tray gripper to the right to get rid of the space on the right
<kkathman> These are controlled under the System Settings -> Panel
<kkathman> You also may need to make the tray/applet handles visible. This is done in that same area, by clicking on the Appearance tab, going to the Advanced Options and clicking Visible.
<sproingie> kicker gets a good kick in 3.5, no?  i'd love to see smarter dragging of buttons
<kkathman> sproingie: they are pretty smart now, just you have to know where to go
<kkathman> Most people just use the defaults and there are lots of options there
<sproingie> yep, it's buried.  smart means figuring it out without manual overrides
<sproingie> tho at least kicker in 3.4 is more stable than it was in 3.3
<kkathman> sproingie: yah it is a bit buried..but, I dont want it to be too smart. Cuz then you run the risk of it locating where you dont want it
<kkathman> For instance I like my tray next to the app icons, and then put my open windows next to that
<Flixor> was wondering i have a geforce 1 card is there support for this card 
<Flixor> btw Hi kkathman 
<kkathman> Hey Flixor !
<kkathman> Flixor: you up to 100% now?
<sproingie> i think the 2-line taskbar needs to go.  it screws the whole fitts law thing, makes you aim
<Flixor> what do you mean kkathman to 100%
<kkathman> Flixor: health wise :)
<kkathman> and btw Flixor try this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21554.html
<Flixor> well i think so 
<Flixor> still a little bit weak but its going good yes 
<Flixor> :)
<klaaner-libby> Hi :-) Seems like the default kubuntu installation uses UTF-8. How can I change de_DE-UTF8 to de_DE-ISO-8859-1?
<Niomi> kkathman: here's a crop of my system tray: http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/530/sys3sr.jpg
<sproingie> just noticed the clock has a weird default font.  "DejaVu Sans 16".  i don't even have that font
<sproingie> it's defaulting to a plain sans
<kkathman> Niomi: if you'll look at what I wrote up there, and experiment with those settings I think you'll get what you want
<Niomi> kkathman: i looked through all the panel settings and i couldn't find anything for it.. i'm trying to load a screenshot with upped contrast (the handles are hard to see, but they're there) but i'm having trouble for some reason o_o
<Niomi> okay, my browser was cacheing the page i was using to upload, so i used something else. sorry i'm so disorganised XD http://tinypic.com/fkzl9w.jpg
<Niomi> hopefully that's easier to see.. i can move the whole tray around but not the individial icons
<sproingie> not a custom theme, is it?
<kkathman> Niomi: The settings in the Panel, should allow you almost infinite configuration of this
<kkathman> Niomi: then you need only to move the tray where you want it using the handles
<kkathman> Niomi: Adjust it using the percentage, or size
<Niomi> you mean the settings for the whole toolbar? with the 'expand as required to fit contents' checkbox?
<kkathman> Niomi: but it looks like you should be able to just grab the applet handles and move it right
<Niomi> configure system tray only allows hiding of certain icons.
<sproingie> that's checked by default on the tray.  it doesn't space the icons out
<kkathman> Niomi: no...System Settings -> PANEL!!!
<kkathman> not the whole toolbar
<Niomi> i'm there! the only percentage i can find is the one for the toolbar. which is considered a panel, which is why it's in the panel settings.
<kkathman> I think all you have to do is move the tray to the right
<Niomi> when i move the tray to the right it keeps that space
<sproingie> is the panel itself set to "expand as required"?  that might affect packing them together as well
<Niomi> well, it's set to 100%, expand was checked but unchecking and applying doesn't make any difference :/
<kkathman> Niomi: ok...so what happens if you just put your cursor over the tray applet handle, click and drag the tray to the right?
<kkathman> you might want to leave it this way, BTW, because things like Superkaramba, kopete, and Kontact open tray icons down there
<kkathman> you can always remove the tray completely too
<sproingie> i suspect it won't pack the icons back back together ... i've never seen it expand them like that 
<nalioth> kkathman is the man with the plan
<sproingie> personally i'd rather like it if trays could lay out their contents and space them out evenly.  would come in handy for the app icons
<sproingie> er s/trays/panels/
<kkathman> nalioth:  :)
<sproingie> bah.  gf spilled coffee on my mouse and now the left button is sticky.  wonder how to clean it
<sproingie> spray solvent comes to mind ... it'll probably eat the plastic tho
<kkathman> sproingie: from what I see, she only has 1 icon in her tray, but the panel will reserve some space in the tray space for other apps.
<sproingie> it looked like there were two ... that gray rectangle
<Niomi> kkathman, moving to the right retains the extra empty space on the right. i have two icons, one is the K for klipper and the other is just a square. the gray rectagle.
<Niomi> compare: http://tinypic.com/fkzl9w.jpg moving to right --> http://tinypic.com/fkzos0.jpg
<kkathman> Niomi: ok, lets do this then...place your cursor over the tray/applet handle and right click, this should give you an option to configure the tray. Open this and tell me what apps are checked
<klaaner-libby> I have set the default LANG from de_DE.UTF8 to de_DE.iso-8859-15. Now everything works fine with X, but I have problems with the console: When I'm asked for a login name German Umlatus still work, but when I'm logged in, they don't. What must I do?
<Niomi> visible icons: klipper, workrave tray icon. hidden icons: none.
<kkathman> Niomi: note you can "hide" certain of these icons...I just want to know what that square is...I didnt notice it before because of the contrast of the screenshot
<Niomi> yeah, i turned up the contrast too.. it's easier to see the way my monitor is set up
<`Nomad> Hi.. I just added a second HD as slave to my installation..  Instead of doing it by hand at the console, I'd like to use the onboard GUI tools, what are they?  I tried the tool in the "System Settings" menu option but it doesn't seem to work on it unless I manually fdisk a partition on the disk first
<kkathman> Please right click on the applet handle and choose "Configure System Tray"
<Niomi> that's what i did. visible icons: klipper, workrave tray icon. hidden icons: none. i don't see any other options or tabs.
<sproingie> `Nomad: not sure if managing partitions is in the settings... if you want something clicky, you could try qtparted
<`Nomad> sproingie: Installing it now, thanks.. I want to see what's available for non-technical users :)
* sproingie personally just uses fdisk ... you only do it once anyway
<kkathman> Niomi: I dont know what "workrave" is, but you can try moving it to the hidden side.  
<kkathman> Niomi: I think the tray is going to automatically reserve some space anyway, it may just be doing that
* `Nomad too, but he's encouraging non-tech friends to look at Kubuntu 
<Niomi> when workrave is hidden klipper takes up a nice small amount of space, but when i click the little arrow it expands out again. workrave must be the problem
<sproingie> i think workrave has some issues with its tray icon size
<kkathman> Niomi: ya I dont know what Workrave is. But it might not be behaving properly
<Niomi> blarg, what a pain. workrave is an application that kicks you off the computer and locks the screen, i have mine set for a ten minute break every forty-five minutes.. keeps my butt from getting sore :P gnome has something simular in keboard settings > typing break
<Niomi> but workrave doesn't appear to be working correctly either. i need to mess with it some more.. blegh
<Niomi> thanks for your time anyway, especially on such a silly problem.. >_< one of those peeves
<kkathman> np
<nalioth> Niomi: no problem is silly
<Niomi> nalioth: thanks, as i've said before, you gurus have incredible patience.
<nalioth> guru? is that a wild animal?
<Niomi> nalioth: gurus are strange creatures, no one has quite been able to tame them. :P
<kkathman> Have I said lately how much a F*g hate windows ??
<kkathman> why is it that when they release a "security" update, it secures me from listening to anything by disabling my sound card?
<nalioth> kkathman: sounds like one of those sony upgrades
<Niomi> when i switched to linux from windows and set up my system monitor, i couldn't understand why my RAM meter displayed 800ish/1gig. i didn't know what linux could be doing that would be using all that memory. it took me forever to realise it was measuring the ran i had -free-.
<nalioth> Niomi: linux is an experience you have to ,well, experience
<andrzej> manveru j'll make reinstall and now j don't have fuc**g bouncing cursor:d
<andrzej> sombady have a repository to gstreamer?
<manveru> andrzej: you really did?
<andrzej> yeah
<andrzej> in 1,5 houer
<andrzej> witch all configurations
<andrzej> with*
<andrzej> and have you repository to gsteramer package?
<nalioth> andrzej: enable universe and multiverse repositories
<andrzej> ok
<slow-motion> hallo
<Tm_T> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: (gtk program for managing and observing your firewall), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 384 kB, Installed size: 1904 kB
<Pinaraf> Hi
<Pinaraf> when will we have KDE 3.5 rc1 packages for breezy ?
<nalioth> Pinaraf: visit kubuntu.org and have fun
<Pinaraf> I didn't find it a few hours ago
<nalioth> Pinaraf: we have 3.5b2 available for guinea pigs
<Pinaraf> KDE 3.5 rc1 is being propagated on the mirrors currently, and I don't see kubuntu packages with it
<Pinaraf> when the beta2 was released, the kubuntu packages were provided
<nalioth> Pinaraf: you have to add the testing repos
<Pinaraf> nalioth: where can I find these testing repositories ? I searched on the wiki, but I didn't find
<nalioth> kubuntu.org
<Pinaraf> you already said it
<nalioth> kkathman: are you present?
<kkathman> yes
<kkathman> wassup?
<nalioth> kkathman: Pinaraf wants you to tell him wehre the kubuntu kde 3.5b2 repos is
<Pinaraf> NO
<Pinaraf> **RC1**
<nalioth> Pinaraf: they are right next door to the b2 repos
<kkathman> at kde.org or kubuntu.org
<Pinaraf> I already have beta2 since weeks
<kkathman> kde 3.5beta2 is a bad release with lots of probs.
<nalioth> holy cow
<kkathman> you have to downgrad the artsd
<nalioth> Pinaraf: sorry dude, i misunderstood. too many numbers
<kkathman> to get things to wrok
<Pinaraf> lftp ftp.kde.org:/pub/kde/unstable/3.5-rc1> ls
<Pinaraf> drwxr-xr-x    6 ftpuser  ftpgroup     4096 Nov 11 06:25 SuSE
<Pinaraf> drwxr-xr-x    3 ftpuser  ftpgroup     4096 Nov 10 10:36 src
<kkathman> ok so whats the issue then?
<Pinaraf> no kubuntu package on kde.org
<kkathman> Pinaraf: of course not...but they do have kde 3.5b2
<kkathman> but you have that installed it seems
<kkathman> SO>...I repeat...whats the issue
<Pinaraf> I don't care about beta2
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> neither do I :)
<nalioth> kkathman: he wants the latest hot smokin kde 
<kkathman> kde.org
<Pinaraf> I'd like to know *when* rc1 packages will be available, because I'm fed up with some beta2 bugs
<kkathman> KDE.org
<kkathman> Pinaraf: you need to understand, this is Kubuntu....that doesnt mean support for KDE in general
<yudi> does anyone know,.. how to turn on the telnet on kubuntu v5.04, so i can telnet my linux box, and use the konsole
<kkathman> you want advanced RC candidates...the news and support is through KDE.org
<Pinaraf> why aren't the kubuntu packages available yet ? when the beta2 folder was created on the ftp, the kubuntu packages was with it...
<yudi> i try from windows telnet 192.168.1.200 (kubuntu), but error: Connect Failed
<nalioth> yudi: dont use telnet, use ssh
<Pinaraf> I know that, but the src is available, why aren't the kubuntu packages available like with every beta release I saw ?
<kkathman> Because, brilliantly, the kubuntu people realized that the b2 was crap, and decided it was a bad idea to promote bad software
<nalioth> Pinaraf: because our kde guy hasnt made em yet
<Pinaraf> he is alone ?
<kkathman> if you want to be on bleeding edge...you need to follow KDE.org...not kubuntu
<kkathman> Pinaraf: it was a mistake to promote b2...so basically we lived and learned
<Pinaraf> so if I want to test KDE 3.5 I have to recompile it ? If my friends are fed up with some KDE 
<Pinaraf> some KDE 3.4 bugs, they have to wait ? (They want to test 3.5 too)
<kkathman> pretty much yes
<kkathman> Thats the price anyone pays, when they leave the support repos and go off on their own
<kkathman> even with debs that might be available
<kkathman> and there's no guarantee that they will compile
<kkathman> its just the price you pay for that
<MrAdnan> when i try to open  the adept it ask me for pass, i put my pass but it's wrong
<MrAdnan> how i can regain or fix this ?
<Pinaraf> kkathman: you consider beta2 == rc1
<Pinaraf> rc1 must be almost stable
<Pinaraf> you can also make packages available without promoting them !
<kkathman> no
<kkathman> Pinaraf: thats a bad policy actually and defeats the definitions of the repos
<Pinaraf> why ?
<clemux> hi
<nalioth> howdy
<yudi> nalioth: do i need to set something on linux? so i can use ssh..
<Pinaraf> why aren't you providing these packages even in the dapper repositories ?
<spiral> do you guys mean that even 3.5 final won't be packaged for breezy ?
<nalioth> yudi: sudo apt-get install ssh 
<yudi> nalioth: ok
<dataangel> you can already get 3.5 beta 2 packages for kubuntu
<Pinaraf> why are there some gnome 2.13 packages in the dapper repositories, while no KDE 3.5 is available
<dataangel> which would hit that they should release final packages
<dataangel> *hint
<Pinaraf> dataangel: these packages are wrong
<nalioth> Pinaraf: dapper is more then 5 months to completion
<dataangel> Pinaraf: What packages are wrong? Why are they wrong?
<Pinaraf> arts for instance
<Pinaraf> it won't run at all
<Pinaraf> and look at what kkathman said : no KDE 3.5 rc1 package
<Pinaraf> that means no testing for KDE 3.5 in breezy any longer
<dataangel> Pinaraf: If you mean the beta2 packages, they're not 'wrong' it's just buggy software. That's why it's beta.
<Pinaraf> no
<nalioth> Pinaraf: patience, friend
<kkathman> Pinaraf: you can test anything you want in breezy...thats not what I said
<Pinaraf> there is a kubuntu specific bug in arts
<dataangel> Seems weird to have beta2 testing but not rc1 testin
<Pinaraf> I'm using dapper
<kkathman> if you want to get an RC when its ready...go for it
<Pinaraf> the RC is ready
<Pinaraf> look at suse : the packages are already available
<spiral> kkathman: it won't be packaged for breezy ? so the people who tried kde 3.5beta2 with kubuntu packages won't be able to upgrade with them ?
<spiral> really lovely politic...
<spiral> :-
<spiral> :-/
<kkathman> spiral: I didnt say that...all I said was the if you wanted it early, before a kubuntu pkg was created, you'd have to do it yourself
<spiral> kkathman: i don't want it early, but I want it packaged, as beta2 was...
<spiral> that's all
<spiral> and if possible, before KDE 4 release date
<Pinaraf> and Suse packages are available, sources are available
<dataangel> Pinaraf: A package made specifically for kubuntu isn't around yet as far as I know. And a dapper package isn't automagically compatible with breezy, that's why we have backports.
<Pinaraf> there's no reason for kubuntu packages not to be available
<Pinaraf> I'm on dapper on that computer
<Pinaraf> and on breezy on my laptop
<dataangel> Pinaraf: Except that no one has done it yet.
<Pinaraf> dataangel: why ?
<Pinaraf> beta1 packages were available
<Pinaraf> beta2 packages were available
* kkathman gives up - just have patience
<Pinaraf> why didn't the team release rc1 packages ?
<nalioth> Pinaraf: when did rc1 release?
<dataangel> Pinaraf: They just haven't. :P They maybe encountering a bug or other issue in the packaging process, the packaging maintainer maybe busy with something else, who knows
<Pinaraf> nalioth: it's on the mirrrors
<dataangel> rc1 released on the 9th
<dataangel> or at least was supposed to
<nalioth> Pinaraf: then it will be available for kubuntu shortly
<Pinaraf> dataangel: I believed we had an open development process
<nalioth> Pinaraf: feel free to d/l the source from kde.org and build it for us
<dataangel> Pinaraf: Open development process doesn't mean we can all read minds ;)
<Pinaraf> that means answers like "who knows" aren't answers !
<spiral> nalioth: if I compile kde on my computer, this'll take at least a week, and I can't afford it
<dataangel> Pinaraf: With some googling you could probably find out who the packager is, maybe he/she will even have a blog, and maybe there will be a posting about trouble packaging 3.5 rc1 ;)
<nalioth> i can guarantee you guys, that if it's out, it's being built for breezy/dapper as we speak
<Pinaraf> dataangel: package maintainer is "Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>"
<Pinaraf> quite unusable
<nalioth> patience
<dataangel> Pinaraf: how is it unusable?
<Pinaraf> unusable to find a blog
<spiral> nalioth: 'hope you're true, & I'll wait for it
<dataangel> Pinaraf: You just got a mailing list address. You could subscribe to it and read it.
<Pinaraf> there's nothing about it in the archives of the mailing list
<dataangel> Pinaraf: the point is, the packages will come. It's only been 2 days. It takes a fast machine 24 hours to compile KDE, not taking into account the time it takes to coordinate the qt/kde maintainers and diagnose any problems that have been run into.
<PJeremy> what does fmask 0111 mean?
<dataangel> Pinaraf: Unless you've paid somebody to work on the packages, I suggest you quit yer bitchin'
<nalioth> dataangel is correct. it will be a few days b4 kubuntu pkgs show up
<Pinaraf> I only want to know why ?
<Pinaraf> Is that forbidden ?
<nalioth> Pinaraf: you can always read the debian new maintainers guide and pkg them for us
<dataangel> Pinaraf: I think you've been given plenty of why. If the process were anymore 'open' we'd have to design some sort of monitoring program to run on the maintainers machines that would measure how far along the compile process is and post it on a website. The time spent developing that would make the packages take longer to get here :P
<dataangel> Pinaraf: Security and critical fixes also probably take priority over packaging beta software. Give 'em time
<[Surge] > What's the trick to getting sources that are authenticated?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell [Surge]  about gpgerr
<[Surge] > Doesn't look like it's going to be helpful :)
<Pinaraf> there isn't any "donate" link on the website... So how can I give money to kubuntu ?
<[Surge] > Thank nalioth 
<[Surge] > s/Thank/Thanks
<nyx> hello
<[Surge] > Pinaraf: No one seems to want any money :D
<Otis> my box boots to a cmd line although it says "Starting K Display Manager : kdm" .... what's the problem ?
<nyx> i've installed kubuntu 5.10 in my computer, but it doesn't start in the graphical mode. i'm a GREAT NEWBIE, and my english is awful, im sorry. what can i do?
<Otis> heh, what a co-incidence ... looks like we ahve the same problem
<Pinaraf> nyx: what is you graphic card ?
<nalioth> nyx: que idioma?
<Otis> except that I *have* been able to start the KDE desktop once before
<PJeremy> can i just edit /etc/fstab for a fat32 to be rw with umask=000 ?
<manveru> PJeremy: yeap
<nyx> Pinaraf. nalioth. Espaol :) Creo que es una tarjeta de video genrica, on board. Ahora me fijo... S3 Graphics ProSavage?
<ke> God
<Pinaraf> I don't speak spanish
<PJeremy> manveru: i thought so, i was just wondering because of the line in the wiki "user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000" and i don't know what fmask is
<manveru> PJeremy: well, the manpage to fstab should tell you that
<nalioth> nyx: yo habla muy poquito espaol, vaya usted de #ubuntu-es o #ubuntu-br (por portugues)
<manveru> PJeremy: ok, it doesn't...
<kkathman> nalioth: thats not bad...good spanish :)
<nyx> Ok, thanks anyway! :)
<nyx> yeah ;D
<nalioth> kkathman: good spanish where?
<nisq> Can anyone help me.  I installed the Flash media to a 64bit version of ubuntu 5.10, set the *.so and .xpt in the plugins on firefox, now my firefox will not execute
<nisq> kubuntu
<nalioth> nisq: flash wont work in the 64bit ubuntu
<nisq> I heard that, any solutions,  or do I need to install the i386 version...   Macro-media claims it works
<nalioth> nisq: you wont like the solutions
<nisq> just asking |)~    I may not like the solutions,  But I can handle a beating
<nalioth> nisq: you'll need to get the 32bit firefox and run it and the flash in a 32bit chroot environment
<nisq> thanks
<nalioth> nisq: or dump the (not very user friendly) amd64 arch for 686
* nisq gets out his notebook
<nalioth> dont get me wrong, amd64 arch is great for scientific or business use, but if you want to watch movies or listento music, it kinda sucks
* nisq agrees...    play play play
<fyrmedic> greetings
<fyrmedic> anyone familiar with getting mp3's to work in amarok
<fyrmedic> ?
<jeroenvrp> fyrmedic: what is the problem
<fyrmedic> jeroenvrp: I can't get amarok to open or recognize the mp3 level 3 files that I have. I tried using juk and it recognized them and moved them to the juk collection fut they won't play on either app.
<jeroenvrp> ok
<fyrmedic> I tried adept to find any plugins that I may be missing but to no avail.
<jeroenvrp> did you uncomment universe
<jeroenvrp> fyrmedic: do you have "mad" installed?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fyrmedic about mp3
<fyrmedic> no, what is mad
<fyrmedic> ?
<jeroenvrp> fyrmedic: that is the codec you meed
<nalioth> fyrmedic: follow the info ubotu just sent you
<jeroenvrp> I think it sits in the universe repo
<jeroenvrp> fyrmedic: what us the engine you are using in Amarok
<jeroenvrp> fyrmedic: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
<fyrmedic> ubotu didn't send me anything.
<ubotu> fyrmedic: Do they come in packets of five?
<nalioth> fyrmedic: look to your private messages
<fyrmedic> jeroenvrp: I have tried a couple of them so far. I just have the default install of kubuntu so far with the current upgrades
<fyrmedic> I found the ubotu stuff
<jeroenvrp> ok
<jeroenvrp> follow me
<nalioth> fyrmedic: follow that and then see what happens
<jeroenvrp> fyrmedic: ok follow the  ubotu stuff
<fyrmedic> I will give it a try. thanks guys.
<jeroenvrp> fyrmedic: allthough you can also install amarok-xine and switch the engine in amarok to xine
<jeroenvrp> that is just an extra tip
<fyrmedic> jeroenvrp: how do I uncomment universe? I have seen it in gnome but cant find it in adept on KDE
<jeroenvrp> fyrmedic: that is easy
<jeroenvrp> 1 moment, i launch adept
<jeroenvrp> fyrmedic: go to Adept-menu
<jeroenvrp> firephoto: manage repos...
<fyrmedic> ok I see now thanks
<mactalla> This "Adept" that comes with Kubuntu, is that how I can install new packages as well?  I can't seem to find any option in it to search/install new pkgs, only updating currently installed pkgs.
<jeroenvrp> fyrmedic: you're welcome
<jeroenvrp> mactalla: there is a search function
<jeroenvrp> on top 
<mactalla> My apologies for the stupid question.  I just found out "Adept" and "Adept Updater" are different.  Had opened the wrong one.
<jeroenvrp> mactalla: np
<jeroenvrp> allthough I prefer Synaptic
<fyrmedic> me too
<jeroenvrp> I prefer it actually for one thing, and that is a better search option
<jeroenvrp> quick filter is to fuzzy
<kkathman> jeroenvrp: the quick filter is still adequate...and Adept is only the first release too...better things to come in the future Im sure
<nisq> mactalla:  where can one read about adept - is there a user manual out there?
<kkathman> I do like the way that kynaptic/synaptic divide the apps to categories tho
<jeroenvrp> kkathman: I like the program, but Quick filter always give me to much results
<[Surge] > Arg! Stupid sources thing
<kkathman> jeroenvrp: right, I have frustrations in both actually
<[Surge] > Why the heck are they never authenticated?
<kkathman> authenticated??
<coredump> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<jeroenvrp> kkathman: In synaptic I can choose how I want to search and normally it is only on name
<nalioth> ubotu: tell [Surge]  about gpgerr
* nisq thinks about the word patence  hmmm...
<kkathman> jeroenvrp: yep, but sometimes I dont know the name, and Im looking for something, and cant really decide what "category" its in
<jeroenvrp> btw anyone knwos when KDE 3.5 RC1 will be available for Kubuntu?
* nisq remembers how slow things where in 1970
<[Surge] > Yeah I have patience but shouldn't it work after 2 days of trying?
<kkathman> jeroenvrp: kde.org has this info
<murtaugh> Does anyone know if there is an apt source for 2.6.14 kernel?
<parax> hi!
<kkathman> [Surge] : dont know what you are talking about
<jeroenvrp> kkathman: ok, yes that is more a category thing, but I don't use those actually
<parax> somebody knows if there is a deb package of wlassistant for kubuntu breezy?
<jeroenvrp> kkathman: kde.org has no info yet
<[Surge] > I'm trying to do a dist-upgrade and it keeps telling me about unvalidated packages
* nisq asked is there any reading material on adept.
<kkathman> jeroenvrp: its always good that we have multiple options...(s)(k)ynaptic/adept
<[Surge] > About 2 pages full of packages not validated
<jeroenvrp> but 3.5rc1 is on ftp.kde.org since this afternoon (eu-time)
<mornfall> wibble
<jeroenvrp> and the SuSE packages are allreafy there
<kkathman> [Surge] : Im confused as to what you mean by "validated/unvalidated"
<[Surge] > Need to get 563MB/692MB of archives.
<[Surge] > After unpacking 522MB of additional disk space will be used.
<[Surge] > Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<[Surge] > WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<[Surge] >   linux-kernel-headers libc6-dev locales libc6
<[Surge] > ...
<[Surge] > ...
<[Surge] > ..
<[Surge] > 2 pages full
<kkathman> [Surge] : please use pastebin, dont paste in the channel
<[Surge] > Install these packages without verification [y/N] ?  
<kkathman> [Surge] : what are you upgrading from and to?
<[Surge] > Hoary to Breezy
<kkathman> [Surge] : you did change your repos and do an apt-get update right?
<Ahmuck> does kubuntu allow custom installation of disk partitions ?
<[Surge] > Yes
<gsnedders> if you download the install CD, does it need to download more packages off the web?
<kkathman> and you have a full ubuntu core base?
<[Surge] > Ahmuck: Yes.  "man mount" "man fstab"
<[Surge] > kkathman: I have the last release of Kubuntu installed
<nalioth> gsnedders: no and yes. it will run fine w/o an internet connection, but newer packages have become available
<kkathman> [Surge] : there were some really nice "pre-conversion" notes at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<gsnedders> nalioth: what version of KDE is on the CD?
<Ahmuck> mount and fstab is after the fact isn't it ?  while kubuntu is installing i would like to format a /home partition i can install new without worring about upgrading, etc.
<Ahmuck> that way i keep my custom configs and my data in my home directory untouched
<[Surge] > Oh - yeah custom partitioning is in the installer
<gsnedders> nalioth: 3.4.3?
<[Surge] > I kept my old /home and only redid /
<jeroenvrp> gsnedders: yes 3.4.3
<kdude> hello!
<kdude> any Samba gurus here?
<jeroenvrp> [Surge] : seems like you didnt install the keys
<jeroenvrp> I have a workaround for you
<[Surge] > Hmmm ... I didn't know I had to install keys.
<kdude> can somebody help me with samba please?
<mactalla> nisq: I have no idea.  Just trying it out myself.  Couldn't find squat on the web, but it seems straight forward poking around at it.  No manual needed in my case.
<jeroenvrp> [Surge] : forget what I said, I thought you could disable validation somewhere, but can't find it anymore (I used SuSE apt before)
<[Surge] > kdude: Tell us your problem and someone may have an answer
<jeroenvrp> [Surge] : those keys should install themselve
<jeroenvrp> I thought
<[Surge] > jeroenvrp: Yes they should - not all the packages are unverified
<jeroenvrp> but I have no experience in upgrading hoary to breezy
<[Surge] > And I see the GPG keys getting downloaded
<[Surge] > Oh well I'll just say yes to everything :)
<jeroenvrp> [Surge] : so maybe your sources.list is not valid somehow?!
<nalioth> the gpg problem is on teh server side, not in your machines
<kdude> [Surge] : I need to setup Samba as a PDC for a windowsPC to do some testing for my company.. 
<jeroenvrp> aaaah
<jeroenvrp> [Surge] : I think I know
<jeroenvrp> had that once
<kdude> [Surge] : I am using webmin.. but kinda lost..
<jeroenvrp> what is your sources.list servername
<kdude> am I missing something.
<[Surge] > server name?
<jeroenvrp> http://??.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<jeroenvrp> what are the ??
<jeroenvrp> [Surge] : anyhow you should remove the ??.
<jeroenvrp> so you have http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<jeroenvrp> do a apt-get update
<jeroenvrp> and try again
<[Surge] > archive.ubuntu.com  security.ubuntu.com
<jeroenvrp> [Surge] : so no country prefixes>?
<[Surge] > Nope
<jeroenvrp> mm
<jeroenvrp> [Surge] : sorry I'm out of options
<[Surge] > I used the stuff that the bot listed
<[Surge] > !repositories
<ubotu> rumour has it, repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<PJeremy> crap...how difficult is a XP reinstall when kubuntu is already installed?
<[Surge] > PJeremy: Depends on the partition/disk setup
<troy> PJeremy: do you want to overwrite kubuntu, or install alongside?
<PJeremy> troy: i just accidentally rm -r'ed it..
<jeroenvrp> PJeremy: are you sure :-)
<troy> PJeremy: assuming it's already got a partition handy and ready to go, not too hard
<PJeremy> i was sure i had unmounted the partition, wanted to mount it in a different directory and rm -r the old directory..
<troy> PJeremy: the only issue you might have is with the boot loader 
<PJeremy> apparently it didn't unmount it in the old directory..
<PJeremy> jeroenvrp: well, yes, since games with wine/cedega aren't that great...
<[Surge] > But reloading the bootloader shouldn't be much of a hassle as long as you have the Kubuntu CD to boot off.
<jeroenvrp> PJeremy: :-) ah, I don't play games
<fyrmedic> jeroenvrp: got the mp3's working fine. Thanks
<PJeremy> jeroenvrp: i only do when a friend comes over
<jeroenvrp> fyrmedic: great :-)
<PJeremy> [Surge] : yea i do.
<jeroenvrp> fyrmedic: I advise to use Xine as the Amarok engine btw
<PJeremy> jeroenvrp: why not gstreamer?
<PJeremy> jeroenvrp: personal preference?
<jeroenvrp> PJeremy: gstreamer sometimes is not so stable is my personal experience and sometime you also must do a gstr-register and taht is annoying
<jeroenvrp> but that was on SuSE
<jeroenvrp> and Xine is the fastest and most lightwight
<jeroenvrp> eight
<jeroenvrp> weight :-(
<[Surge] > PJeremy: If you lose the boot loader
<PJeremy> jeroenvrp: ah okay, haven't had a problem with either yet.
<[Surge] > Stick in CD and use one of the admin/rescue modes (not sure what it's called)
<[Surge] > Then reinstall the bootloader like so : grub --install /dev/hda
<jeroenvrp> PJeremy: in the past Xine was limited, but not anymore
<PJeremy> i just don't get it, it said that hda1 wasn't mounted..yet it just removed everything..
<chakie> can k3b copy an encrypted dvd? ie. a normal movie?
<[Surge] > PJeremy: What does "df" say?
<chakie> it just says "can not copy encrypted dvd"
<nalioth> chakie: then it can't
<chakie> nalioth: ok
<murtaugh> I've compiling the 2.6.14 kernel and im using this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835, I'm doing a make oldconfig and its automatically selecting processor type etc. I want to change those. Is that something i'll be able to change in a menu later on?
<PJeremy> [Surge] : /home /boot / 
<_brad> is there a vnc viewer in the default install of Kubuntu
<[Surge] > PJeremy: It can't say that little
<[Surge] > It should show the mount points and device names together
<[Surge] > Example  : /dev/hda5            149027164 112536304  36490860  76% /home
<PJeremy> [Surge] : yes, i just shortened it to that here because the rest isn't that important is it
<PJeremy> [Surge] : i mean regarding the non-existance of hda1..
<kkathman> is there a specific way to know what version of a package I would be installing if I d/l using apt-get?  I can do an apt-cache, but I'd like to know the version also.
<v-dogg> evening
<nalioth> kkathman: apt-cache show pkgnname
<kkathman> thx
<kkathman> the man pages on apt-cache indicate there is a -v option but it doesnt work
<PJeremy> [Surge] : did you get the query?
<kkathman> wow gambas in our repos is like 9 revisions behind :(
<v-dogg> there's no ubuntu mini-cd available, is there?
<v-dogg> s/ubuntu/kubuntu/
<hussam> is there a kde/QT3 based alternative to inkscape? I don't want to install inkscape
<raphink> I don't know anything better than inkscape in its field hussam 
<hussam> oh
<raphink> you might look on kde-apps though
<kkathman> hey there raphink :)
<raphink> hi kkathman 
<raphink> hussam: have a look at MyDraw http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=26084
<raphink> oh well sorry mydraw is java
<hussam> hmm..
<raphink> nothing else I can find on kde-apps hussam 
<hussam> me neither, I looked
<raphink> inkscape is a really good program though
<[Surge] > raphink: Yes but the only thing is neither it nor any other Linux app can render SVG text 100% correctly to a raster image
<raphink> hmm so?
<[Surge] > Try render text on a path to a PNG in inkscape, ksvg, etc. :)
<[Surge] > They all battle
<raphink> mhm
<[Surge] > But otherwise I love SVG
<raphink> you can't compare svg and png
<raphink> they are not the same kind of formats
<raphink> not intended for the same jobs
<[Surge] > No but if you're using SVG to create something that you want to use on a 3D model it's important
<[Surge] > I create stuff in SVG and then render to a PNG and use it on 3D models in Blender
<raphink> mhm
<[Surge] > I'm not comparing the format - just saying that the rendering of SVG to a raster image is very "funky"  :)
<[Surge] > i.e. Doesn't always work as advertized
<[Surge] > Anyway a bit OT - back to Kubuntu!  :D
<Praetor> hallo
<takmadeus> greetings
<takmadeus> I have a question
<takmadeus> it is about Kppp
<takmadeus> I installed Kubuntu 5.10 and installed as well the drivers for my intel 536 ep modem
<takmadeus> now, the fact is that the only way for me to connect is to use pon or poff
<takmadeus> because kppp won't create some "lock file"
<takmadeus> and if I do not use the lock file, it will not find my modem
<takmadeus> now, how can I get kppp to work?
<takmadeus> thanks in advance
<jatos> hi
<jatos> me has a problem with kaffeine
<jatos> installed w32 codecs, but it won't play mp3's or WMA's
<kkathman> jatos what engine are you using in kaffeine?
<gdh> jatos: install kaffeine-xine 
<kkathman> yah exactly
<kkathman> sudo apt-get install kaffeine-xine
<kkathman> then change your engine
<kojak> how do i tell what version of kubuntu i have
<gdh> kojak: look at Help -> About KDE on any application
<gdh> tell us what version of KDE you have
<kojak> my task menu says kubuntu 5.4
<gdh> well 5.04 is hoary :)
<kojak> how can i update to breezy
<Lord_Athur> hi
<gdh> I don't actually know, I kinda fudged my own one - not sure what the 'right way' is
<gdh> doubtless the wiki or google will  know :)
<kkathman> kojak:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<osh> kojak: edit the /etc/apt/sources.list and replace the word "hoary" with the word "breezy". That's what I did and it worked great.
<gdh> or kkathman will :)
<kkathman> gdh wiki above is great
<kojak> ok
<osh> and then do an "aptitude update; aptitude dist-upgrade".
<kojak> thanks
<kojak> osh thats all u did?
<kkathman> osh he needs to do the pre-upgrade things too
<kkathman> just to make sure
<osh> kkathman: I didn't but I'm no expert.
<osh> kojak: listen to kkathman. He probably knows more than me. I'm a gentoo-fugitive.
<osh> s/fugitive/refugee/g
<kkathman> osh - 90%  of the time just changing the repos and upgrade/dist-upgrade is enought
<kkathman> but if you make sure the other things are there, it will be 100%
<kkathman> kojak:  just follow that page I sent
<osh> isn't firefox a part of breezy or have I done some weird things to my repos?
<mmport81> it is
<mmport81> they changed the name
<mmport81> to mozilla-firefox
<mmport81> or just firefox
<mmport81> or something
<osh> my bad. I trusted the gui. now I have all the repos enabled.
<mmport81> konq is cool tho - try out konq for a while, u'll be pleasantly surprised
<sambagirl> my launch panel was on top but now it is on the side and HUGE what can i do to get it back to the top and normal size?
<osh> mmport81: I know. I just convinced my bank to support mozilla. I don't think I can get them to support another browser... ;-)
<mmport81> :)
<mmport81> sambagirl: right click the launch panel, then u should have "control panel configuration..." (not sure, my kde is in indonesian / german at the mo)
<sambagirl> i cant
<mmport81> start up control panel
<sambagirl> it is to big and all it does is launch the applicatoins see?
<sambagirl> where is that?
<mmport81> press alt+f2
<mmport81> type in kcontrol
<LjL> sambagirl: by "launch panel" you mean just the KDE panel?
<kyr0> hi, the german translation of breeze sucks ;)
<mmport81> then desktop settings > panels
<sambagirl> the thing on the top of the thing. you know? 
<mmport81> i'm not german so the suckiness goes over my head ;)
<sambagirl> where the life thing is and the earth and mozilla and evolutio was
* osh needs to kill X. Right back.
<kyr0> kde translations etc. are very bad and really unsuccessful...
<sambagirl> now it's gone too
<LjL> yeah, i'm italian but always prefer to use everything in english. terms and phrases are usually much clearer, and at least not totally wrong like they sometimes are in translations
<kyr0> hmm i'm searching for the problem ;) is it a problem of the kubuntu packages ir a probem of the german translation team of kde?
<mmport81> kyr0: i have also heard chinese complaining about windows translations, so kde isn't alone...
<LjL> i'm definitely not thinking only about KDE
<sambagirl> is there anyway to undo the last 5 things ?
<sambagirl> i have no idea what i even did
<mmport81>  sambagirl: just keep on messing around with those panel options etc
<mmport81> you should get it sooner or later
<kyr0> LjL: hmm.. thats right but my english skills are not the best so i'm getting very tired by the time... and thats bad if you want to work ;)
<mmport81> i think smabagirl is coming up against KDE's dreaded usability problems
<sambagirl> oh this is bad
<sambagirl> bad bad bad
<mmport81> maybe novell was right to concentrate on gnome ;)
<sambagirl> ahh
<sambagirl> this is yes
<mmport81> got it?
<sambagirl> i think that is for handicapped?
<LjL> yeah i suppose so. but anyway, it's a very worthwhile investment to learn good english, i mean, most of the useful stuff on the Internet is in english... i'm at university, and books tend to be more and more in english
<mmport81> hehe
<sambagirl> that must be it
<sambagirl> they are HUGE
<mmport81> they?
<sambagirl> how i change this?
<sambagirl> yes gnome help and mozilla and the others are on side of monitor and taking up 1/3 of my screen!
<mmport81> ok do you have any bars on your desk top at all now?
<sambagirl> i cannot have this!
<mmport81> try right clicking on the bar, have u got any options?
<kyr0> hmm, btw: whats with the mp3 support in kubuntu?
<LjL> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp not Running
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<sambagirl> i see a foot, Applications, Places, System all crunched together into that 1/3 where as before it as all across the top like you have on the bottom.
<kyr0> i know but it NEED it =)
<mmport81> err
<mmport81> hold on
<mmport81> u see a foot?
<LjL> kyr0: you can get it, read that page
<mmport81> and gnome help?
<mmport81> are you sure u r using kde?
<kyr0> LjL: good idea *g ;)
<sambagirl> yes i installed kde
<sambagirl> i have konquerer and a bunch of k type things
<sambagirl> this is NOT funny lol
<mmport81> what does your "start" menu button look like?
<sambagirl> what start button?
<LjL> the "K" button where you start programs from
<sambagirl> what k button?
<sambagirl> i have a foot
<mmport81> you are using gnome
<LjL> oh that's gnome then
<mmport81> you have prob installed kde and gnome
<sambagirl> i installed kde
<sambagirl> i updated to kde
<mmport81> yeh
<mmport81> but youre system is starting gnome by default
<sambagirl> this is a mess
<kyr0> LjL: fine, i think will get mp3 playig... thx btw ;)
<mmport81> don't worry!
<mmport81> emmm
<mmport81> you have a foot right?
<sambagirl> i have 2 feet
<LjL> kyr0: no problem. the line that tells you to install the gstreamer plugins should do the trick without anything else, probably
<mmport81> best thing to do
<mmport81> is log off
<sambagirl> compuiter has 1
<mmport81> and when you have to sign in again
<sambagirl> but then i will lose all my channels and servers in xchat
<mmport81> look for a session menu
<sambagirl> this computer has been on for weeks.
<mmport81> or some similar option which has kde in it
<kyr0> LjL: yes i think so too... perhaps i can get amarok playing mp3 while setting amaroks backend to gstreamer..
<mmport81> just logout
<sambagirl> i have to get rid of this big thing first
<mmport81> u don't have to restart or anything
<mmport81> wait
<sambagirl> but i will lose my xchat connections 
<LjL> kyro0: that's what i've done, and i recall it worked. amarok is set to use gstreamer by default. but i'm using it with just aRts now, as gstreamer was horribly slow for some reason
<kyr0> LjL: cool, works =)
<mmport81> if u logout, you will be able to find an option where u can login to kde
<sambagirl> brb
<kyr0> LjL: arts... 
<sambagirl> oh really?
<mmport81> yeh
<mmport81> and all will be well :)
<sambagirl> so that is the sacrafice?
<mmport81> yup
<kyr0> LjL: i had and have always problems with arts *g... 
<LjL> kyr0: well arts sort of works on my machine right now, but i definitely wouldn't swear it'd work on yours =)
<LjL> or, just try direct alsa output
<sambagirl> i lose all my connections to various servers on irc but i "MAY" see an option to logon with kde
<mmport81> u *should* be able to
<sambagirl> haha
<sambagirl> haha
<mmport81> i have no experience with gnome, but last time i used it there was an option, at the login
<sambagirl> drat
<sambagirl> this truely is dreadful
<LjL> yeah, there is an option in GDM. don't remember though
<sambagirl> oh god
<mmport81> yeh do it
<mmport81> there is an option
<kyr0> LjL: arts without suid bit setted is the pure hell... arts with suid bit settet is the real hell if it crashes....
<mmport81> 99.99% sure
<LjL> but, if she does "dpkg-reconfigure kdm", she should be able to chose KDM for a display manager instead of GDM
<sambagirl> is there a way to save my xchat settings and stuff?
<LjL> that'd make it easier
<mmport81> err
<mmport81> use kopete - that's the kde one
<sambagirl> there is 154 users in this channel and only mmport81 can offer thoughts?
<mmport81> has all IM networks built in
<LjL> kyr0: i need ubuntu (and possibly gnu/linux in general) needs a good tidying up as far as audio is concerned
<sambagirl> ahh
<sambagirl> let me try that
<mmport81> go for it:)
<sambagirl> dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<sambagirl> right?
<mmport81> yeh
<Riddell> konversation is the KDE irc client
<mmport81> u can do that too
<kyr0> LjL: i think we need a REAL STABLE kernel in 2.6 tree...
<mmport81> if u go into a console window
<LjL> sambagirl: it's not quite like everyone here is looking at their screen.... or knows  all things about (k)ubuntu
<mmport81> and: sudo dkpg-reconfigure kdm
<sambagirl> dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<sambagirl> ok ljl
<sambagirl> i know
<mmport81> kyr0: think you're right, why had linus had to change from 2.4 dev style...
<mmport81> :S
<jatos> kojak
<jatos> open /etc/apt/sources.list
<jatos> then see which versions repos's its set to use
<jatos> ignore that...
<LjL> sambagirl: mmport81 is right though, you should prefix "sudo" before the command
<jatos> I was reading a message way back... goes read
<jatos> *red
<sambagirl> ok so now what?
<sambagirl> it idd it
<sambagirl> it's still the same
<mmport81> hmm hmm
<kyr0> mmport81: dont know... i'm waiting for hurd *smile
<sambagirl> this is like the handicapped thing HUGE like, see?
<LjL> well, if you restart X-Windows, you'll have KDM showing up instead of GDM... and, there, i'm sure there is a "Session" button wher eyou can chose KDE
<mmport81> sambagirl: restart, is prob easiest
<mmport81> sambagirl: or you can logoff, but you will still see gdm
<sambagirl> i still see that foot
<sambagirl> ok brb
<mmport81> yeh - you will see it
<mmport81> until you logoff or restart
<sambagirl> how can i shut it down, i cannot see it now
<sambagirl> becazuse of this huge thing on the side
<LjL> sambagirl: have you ever used a text-mode console?
<mmport81> press ctrl-alt-del - should shut you down - or guys is that right?
<chiron> KDE system guard just shows a bunch of random numbers
<chiron> and I can't unmount my network drive
<LjL> mmport81: in KDE, that does show a logout dialog
<chiron> what the hell is going on?
<mmport81> or you can just press the off switch on your comp
<kyr0> wow, fine, kubuntu is the first distribution with a stable amarok version =)
<mmport81> - not all that dangerous in linux - compared to windows
<LjL> sambagirl: you can  1) press ctrl+alt+f1, and that will get you to text-mode  2) type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" , and that will close X   3) type "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start", and that should reload X with KDM
<LjL> sambagirl: but note that after step 2, you won't be connected to IRC or have a graphics environment anymore, until step 3
<mmport81> (to get back to graphical mode ctrl-alt-f7)
<gdh> LjL: If gdm is set as the default login manager, starting kdm's init.d script will only display 'kdm is not the default login manager' or similar.
<LjL> gdh: i think she's done dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<gdh> it's easiest to do apt-get remove gdm ... then kdm will become the default
<gdh> ah cool
<mmport81> yeh she has - 
<gdh> I only just sat down :)
<LjL> yeah, uninstalling gdm could also be an easy option, anyway
<mmport81> yeh true
<mmport81> sambagirl: sudo apt-get remove gdm
<gdh> "* sambagirl has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))"
<LjL> yep :)
<mmport81> looks like she did something anyway :)
<LjL> s'pose so
<mmport81> anyway, what do you guys think about novell?
<LjL> know zilch bout it
<mmport81> in a way i think it make focus kde minds
<mmport81> i've been using kde for 3 years, and konq still confuses the shit out of me
<gdh> Novell are a business - it is stupid to split effort on two projects trying to achieve the same goal.
<ubuntu> blueyed: Wie war noch der Channel?
<mmport81> yeh true
<sambagirl> same problem
<mmport81> ok wait
<sambagirl> can i send the snapshot to someoen to look at to help me?
<mmport81> yeh sure
<LjL> not to me, i cannot take DCCs
<gdh> does kubuntu.pastebin.com take binaries?
<sambagirl> ok maybe mmport can explain what is my problem.
<sambagirl> it's waiting form you mmport81
<mmport81> ok
<mmport81> do this
<mmport81> sudo apt-get remove gdm
<sambagirl> look at picture first please
<sambagirl> type sudo apt-get remove gdm
<sambagirl> right?
<mmport81> i can't see it
<mmport81> yep in console
<v-dogg> how can I configure Win-key to open K Menu? 
<sambagirl> see now?
<LjL> v-dogg: hmm settings, regional and accessibility, hotkeys
<LjL> i think
<LjL> v-dogg: no, sorry, that's wrong
<mmport81> kcontrol > regional & accessability > khotkeys
<mmport81> sambagirl: no i couldn't receive the pic
<LjL> v-dogg: settings, regional and accessibility, keyboard shortcuts
<LjL> mmport81: he can probably do it that way too, but it's uselessly complicated
<mmport81> sambagirl: jut follow my instruction
<mmport81> LjL: apt-get remove gdm complicated?
<LjL> v-dogg: in there, just change the "popup launch menu" key
<LjL> mmport81: no, i was talking about the menu hotkey
<mmport81> LjL: she already installed kdm, removing gdm shouldn't be tricky
<mmport81> oh right sorry
<sambagirl> ok it is uninstalling 
<LjL> gotta go, cya
<mmport81> bye
<sambagirl> ok it's gone
<mmport81> alright
<mmport81> now
<mmport81> listen carefully
<v-dogg> where can I find settings :)
<mmport81> after you reboot
<mmport81> b4 you login
<mmport81> you have to look for a session menu
<v-dogg> roger, thanks
<mmport81> hold will have a look at mine, to b sure
<mmport81> sambagirl: ok, you have to click on the "session type" menu
<sambagirl> ok
<mmport81> sambagirl: and slect "kde", *b4* you login
<sambagirl> ok
<mmport81> session type > kde
<sambagirl> that is it?
<mmport81> good luck :)
<sambagirl> ok
<mmport81> yeh should be
<sambagirl> chao
<Riddell> mmport81: if she doesn't came back we're holding you responsible :)
<mmport81> hehehe :)
<mmport81> if she does - one more recruit for me ;)
<Knowerrors> can anybody help me get mp3 support going?  I already have w32codecs installed and tried both kaffiene and amarok, nada
<Riddell> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp not Running
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<Riddell> Glin|Jol: are you a bot?
<mmport81> Knowerrors: have you tried: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<Knowerrors> no, will look at both, thx
* Glin|Jol was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (looks like a bot to me)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<gdh> Riddell: amen, and we didn't give a shit what it was listening to anyway :)
<Riddell> gdh: watch your language boy, (I have ops!)
<Knowerrors> mmport81: already followed that
<mmport81> didn't work?
<gdh> It's at least after the watershed in the UK :)
<mmport81> follow the link they other guys suggested
<Knowerrors> yeah, I already did both of those things, didn't help :(
<mmport81> hmmm hmmm
<mmport81> i've done mine so long ago can't remember
<Knowerrors> ** Message: could not link audio/x-raw-int, endianness=(int)1234, signed=(boolean)true, width=(int)16, depth=(int)16, rate=(int)44100, channels=(int)2
<Knowerrors> thats what kaffeine gives me when I try to play mp3
<mmport81> try amarok
<mmport81> (best music player anyways)
<gdh> or dare I say it, beep-media-player  ? It plays music files and doesn't try to be a 'media library' :)
<mmport81> gdh: have u given amarok a good go - it is Amaaazing...
<gdh> I use GNOME these days - I just like this channel :)
<gdh> (I did, and I was unimpressed)
<mmport81> really?
<Knowerrors> amarok no good either
<mmport81> i like it over itunes and anything else - just packed full of good ideas
<Knowerrors> plus worn't let me read the error
<LeeJunFan> Knowerrors: the only way I've had good luck with amarok or kaffeine is to use the xine engine.
<murtaugh> is there anyone who can help me with a simple driver patch question?
<mmport81> murtaugh: you can ask - can't promise
<murtaugh> thanks mmport81, I'm patching my aircard and using this page http://www.junxion.com/opensource/linux_highspeed_usbserial.html
<Knowerrors> LeeJunFan: how do I change to xine engine from gstreamer?
<murtaugh> i've got it patched and im about ready to recompile but I just need to know if I have to "compile the module" after patching
<sambagirl> mm wow this is different.
<sambagirl> this much diffferent from gnome
<mmport81>  sambagirl: cool your back?? - good eh, welcome to KDE :):)
<mmport81>  murtaugh: hold on...
<sambagirl> wow i had no idea
<sambagirl> brb cooking
<murtaugh> will do
<sambagirl> wow this is so differeeent from gnome
<osh> what's the name of the codecs I need to be able to play my vobs? and all the other media files I get.
<mmport81>  murtaugh: you patched the kernel?
<v-dogg> I still can't find where to set K Menu to windows key...
<Juerd> v-dogg: Why do you want that?
<Juerd> v-dogg: Having a hard time adjusting?
<v-dogg> yes
<murtaugh> yeah i just patched usb-serial.c
<Juerd> v-dogg: KDE has ALT+F1 for this, if you think you can get used to something new.
<mmport81> murtaugh: if u have, then u should just have to select to module in menuconfig
<Juerd> If getting used to new stuff is a problem, then perhaps it's better to stick to what you had, and not migrate to better software like Kubuntu...
<mmport81> and it should all compile for you
<v-dogg> Juerd: me - maybe, my wife - never :)
<murtaugh> oh alright, so is the other piece from that page "compiling the module" for another purpose?
<Knowerrors> LeeJunFan: how do I view amarok/gstreamer errors, becuase it gives me one which goes away fast
<murtaugh> mmport81 this is my first kernel patch so im at this
<Juerd> v-dogg: Consider dual booting. That keeps people a hell of a lot happier than forced migration against their wishes.
<osh> Juerd: The question is valid though. Nevermind if it's good or bad to do it but how to do it is interesting. Right now it's just a dead key on the keyboard.
<v-dogg> but now I have one key completely obsolete
<LeeJunFan> Knowerrors: I dunno - perhaps if you run it from the command line?
<Juerd> v-dogg: Otherwise, I hope your marriage is strong :)
<mmport81> murtaugh: hold on...
<v-dogg> it's sad
<LeeJunFan> Knowerrors: I gave up gstreamer=gSTEAMER
<v-dogg> the key I mean, keys need to be touched :)
<Juerd> osh: Oh, the question is a good one, certainly. I'm not judging.
<mmport81>  murtaugh: i can't remember, one more second...
<Juerd> I have no Windows keys, so I do not care.
<murtaugh> mmport81, thanks
<osh> v-dogg: If you find out, feel free to tell me. I could find some uses for that key.
<v-dogg> Juerd: I can't ditch Windows for several reasons and I'll always have dual boot
<mmport81>  murtaugh: are you compiling the whole kernel from scratch?
<murtaugh> mmport81, yep, ive successfully done it once today so im confident there
<v-dogg> but alt+f1 works too, thanks
<kyr0> hmm... kubuntu portage tree needs f4l (flash 4 linux) - that are flash development tools like Flash Editor (KDE/Qt Frontend like Macromedia Flash) and a free flash compiler. Eclipse Flash 4 Linux extension is also avaiable
<Juerd> v-dogg: And to preempt on your next question, win+r maps to alt+f2 ;)
<mmport81> murtaugh: did you select that particular part of the kernel 2b installed as a module? (guess you did)
<v-dogg> Juerd: haha, never used that one :)
<Juerd> v-dogg: It's a huge time saver once you learn some commands.
<v-dogg> but what about Win+E (explorer)?
<Juerd> In any OS
<murtaugh> mmport81, my goal is to recompile with that patch so i can use my aircard. I found that page and im wondering if compiling the module would be used if you are not completely recompiling the kernel
<murtaugh> mmport81, but since i just patched usb-serial.c I think i can just run menu config and go from there
<Juerd> v-dogg: There is no hotkey for that by defualt. You can assign one to Konqueror, if you want.
<osh> I seem to get an error I haven't seen in a while. It's "kaffeine" that won't die, but instead stays at 90% cpu. This was an issue about 1yrs ago and then I think I had to download someones patched version. Anyone know what to do about it.
<mmport81>  murtaugh: you can compile the module for your system without compiling the whole kernel
<v-dogg> I need to go to bed... I just tried what Alt+f4 does :D
<v-dogg> magic I tell you
<Juerd> v-dogg: More or less the same as in Windows ;)
<Knowerrors> LeeJunFan: how do I change to xine engine from gsteamer?
<mmport81>  murtaugh: however, just use "make modules" after make menuconfig
<murtaugh> mmport81, so is that page just giving me two options? a module and a kernel patch?
<murtaugh> mmport81, I think i've got it, I'll see if i can figure this out and come back if i get stumped :)  thanks for your time!
<mmport81>  murtaugh: it seems it only give the patch option
<mmport81>  murtaugh: hope i haven't confused you :)
<Knowerrors> LeeJunFan: nevermind, found the pack
<mmport81>  murtaugh: u seem to be on the right track
<LeeJunFan> Knowerrors: install libxine then open kaffeine and go to settings, player engine, and choose the one that just says kaffeine. In amarok you basically do the same thing.
<murtaugh> mmport81, confusion with Linux?!!? never!
<mmport81> heheh :)
<mmport81> chaos more like ;)
<murtaugh> *controlled chaos
<v-dogg> nothing like Windows
<Knowerrors> bb after new kernel boot :)
<v-dogg> you have to boot to install new kernel :o
<v-dogg> I never boot my windows
<v-dogg> it does it for me!
<osh> What's the name of the multimedia codecs in kubuntu? I can't play my media files.
<kyr0> hmm, java: should i use blackdown jre or orginal sun jre?
<mmport81> much of a muchness, but i use sun - risk averse...
<osh> kyr0: you an idealogist? use blackdown. not? use sun jre.
<propagandhi> kyr0: I'd say the original, but it depends on what you're doing with it
<mmport81> belive u can download the sun  packages here: deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java
<mmport81> (apt source...)
<kyr0> propagandhi: need it for learning development in java 
<propagandhi> kyr0: go the sun way in that case
<kyr0> propagandhi: so i need a sun compatible jre...
<mmport81>  kyr0: ideologists would use kaffe ;)
<mmport81> kyr0: the apt source up there has sdk too
<kyr0> mmport81: thx ;)
<kyr0> btw: adept is great
<v-dogg> hmm.. one more shortcut: Win-D?
<mmport81> oh i have a java q - java applets have stopped working after upgrading to breezy
<v-dogg> show desktop
<SpudULike> How do I figure out the device name of my usb printer?  I want to use the escputil tool.
<drolyk> Hi All :)
<propagandhi> mmport81: and have u tried the java packages throught the RestrictedFormats method
<mmport81> no - what's that?
<propagandhi> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<propagandhi> look at the wiki
<mmport81> righteo
<kyr0> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is for w32codecs in Breezy visit http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-extras/
<kyr0> ahh libdvdcss
<kyr0> ;)
<mmport81> propagandhi : i used to do something like that in debian, but lets face it apt source trumps anything else :)
<thmas> guys, can anyone help me? i try to save data on a dvd. the data is from a ntfs-partition. i got: Incorrectly encoded string (Bhne.JPG) encountered. Incorrectly encoded string (Bhne.JPG) encountered.
<osh> the w32codecs aren't in backports?
<propagandhi> mmport81: i'd have to say in the case of java it doenst
<propagandhi> *doesnt
<mmport81> why?
<mmport81> i get the sun sdk jre with apt get
<propagandhi> IMHO it just doesnt work as reliably 
<judith> how can I type the EURO sysmbol in kubuntu?
<propagandhi> mmport81: but i havent had any issues when using that method
<mmport81> propagandhi: really? i assume they package debs using ur method
<mmport81> so doubt there's much difference
<propagandhi> mmport81: perhaps they do, perhaps they dont
<thmas> osh: what's backports?
<mmport81> propagandhi: just convenient
<osh> thmas: one of the sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<propagandhi> mmport81: convenience is always good, but a little effort can go a long way to be mary-poppins-ish
<thmas> i m with a kubuntu live cd online
<mmport81> thmas: good for u!
<thmas> cause windows kickt one of my partitions
<v-dogg> there's a kubuntu live cd?
<mmport81> propagandhi: hehehe - considering gentoo are we ? :)
<francolq> hello... is there any internet connection sharing configuration tool for kubuntu?
<v-dogg> awesome
<thmas> i would save ist now on a dvd but it doesen't work
<propagandhi> mmport81: no not going that far, been there done that
<thmas> sure v-dogg 
<pr0tocol> hey all
<pr0tocol> :)
<pr0tocol> how's everyone doing on this cold freakin' day...
<propagandhi> pr0tocol: cold for you maybe
<pr0tocol> propagandhi, indeed it is
<pr0tocol> I'm wondering if any of you are using Baghira...
<propagandhi> pr0tocol: hot for me
<mmport81> Baghira? no? problem?
<pr0tocol> propagandhi, are you using Baghira?  'cause I'm havin' an issue installing the 'patch' for Milkesque
<propagandhi> pr0tocol: isnt baghira a theme
<pr0tocol> I compiled baghira 0.7 from source, btw
<pr0tocol> propagandhi, yea
<thmas> How to mount with utf8 ?
<propagandhi> pr0tocol: ok, so what problem are you having installing the patch
<pr0tocol> propagandhi, well, I installed the patch as directed in the readme.  Problem is...I don't see anything that has to do WITH the Milkesque patch
<pr0tocol> Baghira is just...baghira...
<propagandhi> pr0tocol: so what are you meant to see - is this on kde-look or something
<pr0tocol> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=30789
<pr0tocol> there it is
<mmport81> that is SWEET :)
<mmport81> damn i need that now...
<pr0tocol> it gives me cavities just looking at it dude
<pr0tocol> any takers on solving the problem?
<mmport81> gtg soon...
<propagandhi> pr0tocol: in the screenshot i cant see any differing options, has the style changed at all, and have you rebooted/restarted kde
<thmas> guy, tell me please how to unmount and mount with utf8
<propagandhi> pr0tocol: it says its meant to replace the aqua style
<pr0tocol> propagandhi, yup... I have
<propagandhi> so using the aqua style should be the new changes?
<pr0tocol> propagandhi, yea it's meant to do so..but hasn't done anything
<pr0tocol> propagandhi, generally speaking, I think the .baghira file is the one that changes the Aqua style to look that way
<propagandhi> pr0tocol: ok, i'm gonna compile baghira and do the patch myself to see
<pr0tocol> but in terms of the win deco and everything else...nope
<pr0tocol> okee dokee
<mmport81> cu guys
<pr0tocol> hm
<pr0tocol> wait
<thmas> pr0tocol: how to mount with utf8? 
<pr0tocol> propagandhi, I wasn't able to run 'make' in sthe baghira/style folder before...now I'm able to...but I get an error
<propagandhi> whats the error
<pr0tocol> thmas, huh?
<pr0tocol> make: *** [baghira_la.all_cpp.lo]  Error 1
<thmas> do u know that? i have to mount a filesystem with utf8
<pr0tocol> thmas, you tried googling?
<pr0tocol> !google mounting utf8
<ubotu> pr0tocol: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<pr0tocol> ubotu, I live in an urban area...windmill's are obsolete here. :P
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, pr0tocol
<propagandhi> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<propagandhi> thmas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4382
<pr0tocol> hm... was just checking if this chan had a google function
<v-dogg> does linux have some sort of hibernation feature (like windows)?
<propagandhi> v-dogg: yes
<propagandhi> but it doesnt work under all circumstances
<propagandhi> works for me though
<pr0tocol> thmas, btw, do you have an entry for it in your fstab?
<v-dogg> how do I hibernate Kubuntu?
<thmas> i have no idea
<thmas> i am on kubuntu (even linux) for the second time
<pr0tocol> thmas, open /etc/fstab
<thmas> the problem is
<thmas> i am on kubuntu live cd
<pr0tocol> thmas, ok...kubuntu live should have a fstab
<thmas> mount with utf8 dosen't work
<pr0tocol> thmas, it not going to work if you're just doing 'mount utf8' if there is no entry for it in the fstab
<pr0tocol> you have to make sure that fstab is using it...if not, you're going to have to make an entry for it yourself
<propagandhi> thmas: you are passing the iocharset=utf8 ??
<thmas> just -o utf8
<pyroxx> hi 
<pyroxx> i am new
<pr0tocol> hello
<propagandhi> thmas: try -iocharset=utf8
<pyroxx> how can i get kubuntu
<thmas> ok
<pyroxx> ?
<propagandhi> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<pr0tocol> pyroxx, you can download the iso and install it, or request for a cd, I believe
<propagandhi> pyroxx: if u already have ubuntu, just apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<pyroxx> thanks
<pyroxx> how about media players
<pr0tocol> propagandhi, lol you're going to compile baghira eh?
<pr0tocol> pyroxx, there are tons
<pyroxx> how can i get
<pyroxx> which one is the best
<pyroxx> ?
<pr0tocol> pyroxx, it's all preference
<pr0tocol> I like mplayer
<pyroxx> well give me something usefull
<pr0tocol> and VLC media player, as well.  Some people might prefer Xine, Totem, etc
<thmas> do u know how to unmount ?
<pr0tocol> pyroxx, download mplayer and vlc
<propagandhi> pr0tocol: done that part, applying the patch now
<pr0tocol> thmas, umount 
<pyroxx> how can i download them?
<thmas> unmount /mnt/folder doesent work
<pr0tocol> pyroxx, sudo apt-get install name_of_program
<tazmaniak> lo
<osh> pr0tocol: except mplayer isn't in the repos.
<pr0tocol> thmas, not unmount, umount.  Without the N
<pr0tocol> osh, unless you add a backport
<pr0tocol> pyroxx, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#security    <---that will get you started on a lot of things
<thmas> pr0tocol: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda6, - got that error
<pyroxx> thanks
<kyr0> hmm, which name has the java runtime environment variable
<pr0tocol> kyr0, ?
<pr0tocol> thmas, hmm...
<propagandhi> thmas: exactly what is the full command you're using to mount the partition
<thmas> mount -r /dev/hda6 /mnt/daten -iocharset=utf8       
<kyr0> hmm $JAVA_PATH or... damn it
<propagandhi> kyr0: try the update-alternatives command listed on 
<propagandhi> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<propagandhi> thmas: and what filesystem is on the partition - ntfs?
<propagandhi> fat32??
<thmas> yes
<thmas> ntfs
<propagandhi> so it would be mount -t ntfs
<thmas> mount -r -t ntfs /dev/hda6 /mnt/daten 
<Sgep> Is klik ok with Kubuntu?
<propagandhi> thmas: you should look at
<thmas> or without r
<propagandhi> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<pr0tocol> Sgep, do you have the source?
<Sgep> no
<Sgep> Hmm?
<Sgep> Source-code or website?
<Sgep> http://klik.atekon.de/
<os2mac> OK, so I have a firefox icon in my Kicker bar... and everytime I click on it to open firefox I get the error: KDEinit could not start firefox.... but firefox starts correctly...
<pr0tocol> Sgep, you tried apt-get?
<pipitas_2> Sgep: if you want a biased answer, ask in #klik
<propagandhi> pr0tocol: where is the baghira folder to apply the patch
<pr0tocol> propagandhi, the /deco/pixmaps.h  goes into the baghira/deco folder, and the /style/pixmaps.h goes into the baghira/style folder.  After that, you go into both folders (baghira/deco  & baghira/style) and run make and make install
<propagandhi> ok
<pr0tocol> Sgep, why use klik to download software when you have apt?
<pr0tocol> or synaptic, for that matter?
<propagandhi> pr0tocol: same issue here
<propagandhi> cant make after putting patch in
<pr0tocol> heh restart kde and retry
<pr0tocol> propagandhi, in the deco folder all I did was 'make install'
<pr0tocol> since make couldn't be done
<Sgep> hi _buz 
<_buz> are there any sound fx plugins for amarok? to add stuff like hall or 3d sound fx?
<pr0tocol> propagandhi, any luck?
<pr0tocol> ...
<propagandhi> pr0tocol: i'm gonna restart it now, brb
<pr0tocol> k
<dell500> anyone know how to check to see if 3d accel is workin in console?
<pr0tocol> glxgears
<pr0tocol> it USED to read fps
<kdude> hello.. can somebody help me with samba PDC configuration?
<dell500> pr0tocol, ya, i noticed taht
<dell500> pr0tocol, isn't there a way to read a config file or something to tell if it's on or not
<dell500> it seems ot be on though, which is awesome
<pr0tocol> a config file to tell you the fps?
#kubuntu 2005-11-17
<dell500> 13946 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2789.021 FPS
<dell500> 13037 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2607.309 FPS
<dell500> 13389 frames in 5.1 seconds = 2602.607 FPS
<pr0tocol> wow...you lucky bastard
<kdude> anybody?
<dell500> gotta type 'glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistooisnotabenchmark lol
<dell500> pr0tocol, no, like you type fglrxinfo | grep accel or something
<dell500> bbl
<pr0tocol> propagandhi, how's it lookin?
<thmas> thanks guys 
<pr0tocol> no problem
<propagandhi> pr0tocol: i have milk options now
<pr0tocol> where?
<pr0tocol> in the win deco options I do
<propagandhi> yeah in the win decos too
<pr0tocol> I only have it in the "Button Style" Menu, though
<pr0tocol> since the I can't make install the baghira/style crap, I guess I wont be able to get the 'milkesque' style
<atidem> hello
<pr0tocol> hello
<atidem> how show icon (home, trash, etc..) on desktop?
<atidem> I tried to set hide value's to false 
<atidem> but it doesnt work
<pr0tocol> at1as, right-click on desktop, click on Configure Desktop, Behavior, File/Device Icons
<pr0tocol> oops, I meant atidem 
<pr0tocol> ^^
<atidem> it shows only hidden files
<atidem> nobody can help me?
<jk-> atidem: how about in Configure Desktop -> Behaviour -> General : do you have 'Show icons on desktop' checked?
<jk-> do you have any icons on there at the moment ?
<atidem> yes, it is
<atidem> at moment nope
<jk-> ok, open up a konqueror, and browse to ~/Desktop
<jk-> is there anything in there ?
<atidem> I set in trash.desktop Hidden value to FALSE
<atidem> atidem@zeus:~/Desktop$ ls
<atidem> trash.desktop
<jk-> ok, just create a new file in ~/Desktop
<jk-> echo test > ~/Desktop/test-file
<jk-> and see if it appears
<atidem> yes it appears
<atidem> it's really strange
<Sgep> Can I make Adept use apt-build?
* Sgep wishes he had a clue what he's talking about
<sambagirl> did MM leave?
<sambagirl> kubuntu is real different from gnome.
<atidem> jk- on my desktop I can see only the backup file of trash
<sambagirl> i changed my desktop resolution from 1024/768 to 800*600 but my xchat still is the highher resolution. why?
<havok> hey real wierd issue on my brothers computer
<gdh> none of his porn is any good? :)
<havok> the harddrive its booting off of is not mounted ??? rofl
<havok> How in the heck woudl I mount it.
<havok> I dotn get how it cant be mounted when t he os is booting off this hardrive but it acts like its not mounted
<atidem> ok I solved my problem
<havok> other words when I goto Media: it dos not show the hardrive or cdrom
<atidem> removed ~/.kde folder
<atidem> $ pico trash.desktop
<atidem> and changed value hidden from true from false
<atidem> *to
<crimson> hi
<crimson> need some help
<crimson> with this  checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<crimsun> install build-essential
<Knowerrors> Hey all I get this when I plug in my digital camera to USB- FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!Nov 11 15:33:13 scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device
<Knowerrors> any ideas to fix?
<fyrmedic> How do I get amarok to build a collection. I have tried sqlite and now mysql but neither works
<Knowerrors> heres the full details of the camera plugin http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4383
<Knowerrors> whats missing?  btw, this is a self rolled kernel
<crimson> hi crimson, thanks for the "build..." it works but now i get this checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<crimson> *crimsun
<crimsun> crimson: what are you trying to compile?
<crimson> k9copy
<robotgeek> so, we have two versions of crimsun here. *rubs* his eyes!
<crimson> hohoho
<crimsun> crimson: install libx11-dev
<crimson> ok
<slow-motion_> n8
<Lord_Athur> hi
<kkathman> crimsun you in the room ?
<crimsun> kkathman: pong
<Lord_Athur> :D
<kkathman> crimsun: I got some errors in a compile and they dont make sense...could  you look at http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/426106 and let me know what Im overlooking?
<kkathman> actually the errors were during the make install
<kkathman> crimsun best I can tell its a bad package and they missed files ???
<kairu0> hey all
<manveru> hey guys, i just wanted to do a upgrade, based on the new backports - and apt-get wants to install a 'conflict package' with the name task-vserver - it wants to remove 28 apps that i think are essential to my system... what is it for?
<crimsun> kkathman: sorry, give me a sec
<manveru> for example it wants to remove console-common acpi-support or xserver-xorg
<crimsun> manveru: you definitely don't want to mess with backports at this stage
<manveru> crimsun: fact is, that this package is not from the backports - it is also there when i kick them out of my sources.list
<propagandhi> manveru: did you apt-get update after removing from sources.list
<os2mac> having a problem with the print manager running correctly?
<manveru> propagandhi: of course...
<propagandhi> manveru: legitimiate question really
<Drakeson> in the dumbest way, how can I enable samba?
<kkathman> crimsun: that last pastebin was truncated....heres one with the errors:  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/426116
<manveru> ubotu: tell Drakeson about samba
<os2mac> ubotu: tell os2mac about print manager
<manveru> ubotu: tell os2mac about cups
<crimson> crimsun: i get this same error checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<manveru> hmm, bad try :)
<Drakeson> manveru: thanks :)
<manveru> ubotu: tell crimson about xincludes
<manveru> i just can't think of a practical use of this task-vserver, it seems to conflict with stuff from my system to create a kind of x-server-less server (wich might point to the name vserver...)
<os2mac> ubotu: tell os2mac about cups
<manveru> os2mac: ok, what's your problem :)
<os2mac> trying to get print manager to start to configure a remote printer that is attached to a windows xp machine.. but when I try to start the print manager it hangs on init.
<manveru> propagandhi: one really odd thing is that google has only 5 entries with task-vserver... and even ubotu doesn't know about it
<manveru> os2mac: what print-manager?
<propagandhi> manveru: well, when it comes down to it, if you dont know what its gonna do, I personally wouldnt attempt it
<manveru> propagandhi: exactly what i'm doing - i can wait, just wanted to do my 2weekly upgrade
<propagandhi> manveru: the ubuntu development cycle is pretty fast as it is really, compared to other distros
<manveru> propagandhi: you say it :) - but i would say that gentoo is even faster
<crimsun> kkathman-dinner: dpkg -l libsdl1.2-dev|grep ^ii
<propagandhi> manveru: that might be true, but thats gentoo - an gentoo is far too much effort for such minimal benefits
<propagandhi> *and
<manveru> propagandhi: yeah... had gentoo for about a year, but with time it becomes really hard to manage and keeping it up2date
<propagandhi> manveru: the compile time did it for me
<manveru> hehe :) - ever tried to compile OOo?
<propagandhi> i mean 2 days to get the system with just enough to do the basic things I need to do
<propagandhi> compiling kde was what made me mad
<manveru> oh yeah...
<propagandhi> and re-compiling and re-compiling to suit changes
<propagandhi> and emerge -e system!!! ahhh too much time
<manveru> propagandhi: it is definitly for people with too much time or extremly fast hardware
<propagandhi> manveru: true, but even with the latest hardware its still too long i feel
<manveru> i didn't even notice a significant performance-increase with it...
<propagandhi> manveru: no, nothing significant at all
<manveru> however, it was nice for some time - get to know your system
<propagandhi> manveru: totally agree, it teaches you a lot
<manveru> but now i can lean back and enjoy the ease of kubuntu ^^
<os2mac> manveru the default print manager in Kubuntu
<blindpalmreader> hi I wish to install kubuntu on my system which has winxp on it, there are several xp partitions as ntfs, I formatted one partition to fat32 but i need a swap partition, can i let kubuntu resize during install or will windowsxp not like this when I boot back to winxp?
<manveru> os2mac: ok, let me look it up
<manveru> os2mac: if you are bored in the meanwhile, look at this:
<manveru> ubotu: tell os2mac about printing
<manveru> blindpalmreader: i wouldn't trust the ubuntu-partitioning
<PJeremy> manveru: why not
<manveru> PJeremy: maybe because i had bad experiences with it
<PJeremy> manveru: like?
<blindpalmreader> manveru what do i need to do then to make the one fat32 partition into a swap and other partition and not let winxp go freaking out because i changed the partition sizes on other areas of the hd or does it not matter
<PJeremy> manveru: i don't trust women and i haven't had experiences with em ;)
<manveru> PJeremy: like losing all my data :)
<manveru> when it comes to partitioning i trust partition-magic...
<PJeremy> blindpalmreader: you could use qtparted
<manveru> blindpalmreader: exactly that would be a better choice
<PJeremy> manveru: partition-magic is apparently not that good with linux partitions..
<gdh> pmagic is better with linux partitions than parted is with NTFS, for sure :)
<manveru> PJeremy: it did well for me, back in the days when i used win+lin on one HD
<manveru> gdh: and their program still fits on two floppies :)
<gdh> one floppy :) I made my own...
<gdh> and a bootable CD of it
<manveru> hehe
<manveru> it's like using good old f-prot
<gdh> aye, or dr. sol's 'magic bullet' disk
<manveru> can't count the times it saved my infected systems...
<blindpalmreader> ok it is a fat32 partition in between ntfs partitions. what if i just let kubuntu split that fat32 partition into an ext3 and swap when i boot back to windows will it be ok or will it freak over the partition change?
<manveru> blindpalmreader: it will be ok when you only edit fat32 (i won't give guarantees of any kind)
<blindpalmreader> manveru thank you i will try
<sambagirl> is there any way for the png or jpg files on desktop to be thumb thigns? 
<crimson> sorry im a newbie in linux --checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<_speed> hello
<crimsun> crimson: you need to install qt3-dev-tools and libqt3-mt-dev
<_speed> how do I log in with a different desktop environment
<pyroxx> hi
<pyroxx> i need an help please?
<pyroxx> i dont have any sound in my computer
<pyroxx> what shall i do?
<crimsun> pyroxx: what type of sound card?
<gdh> Maybe it knows all your mp3s are rubbish and is refusing to play them :)
<pyroxx> i am not really sure
<pyroxx> ALSA + OSS
<crimsun> pyroxx: cat /proc/asound/cards
<pyroxx> ICH4 - Intel ICH5
<pyroxx>                      Intel ICH5 with AD1981B at 0xf8800400, irq 17
<pyroxx> intel
<pyroxx> i think
<crimsun> pyroxx: is this from a fresh install of 5.10, or did you dist-upgrade from 4.10 or 5.04?
<pyroxx> fresh install ubuntu
<crimson> crimsun: ...now this...checking for KDE... configure: error:
<pyroxx> then i am using kubuntu now
<crimson> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<crimson> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<pyroxx> i dont know how to do
<pyroxx> can you explain
<crimsun> crimson: install kdebase-dev
<propagandhi> crimson: install kdelibs-devel and kdebase-devel and then use --prefix=/usr if necessary
<propagandhi> crimsun: sorry, just saw u'd responded
<crimsun> pyroxx: please paste the output from ''amixer'' onto http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<pyroxx> what do you mean?
<sambagirl> wow i am impresed with kde 
<kairu0> me too
<sambagirl> i clicked on sound file and noatun came right up and played!
<crimsun> pyroxx: open a Konsole and Konqueror
<crimsun> pyroxx: in Konsole, type amixer
<pyroxx> yes
<crimsun> pyroxx: paste all that output onto the Web site http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<sambagirl> konquerer is very neat too
<PJeremy> sambagirl: oi, i thought you were impressed because of the pretty colours..you've ruined my picture of girls :(
<sambagirl> wow kde has completely changed my ubuntu experience!
<sambagirl> haha
<sambagirl> i like ubuntus colors 
<pyroxx> then
<sambagirl> but this is nice too
<pyroxx> ?
<crimsun> pyroxx: then tell me the url, and I'll look at the debugging output when I have time
<pyroxx> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/426167
<sambagirl> no you dont understood how much difficulty i had with ubuntu to find simple mpeg work right see?
<PJeremy> eh, no i don't see. what was so difficult with gnome?
<kairu0> kde is much better integrated
<kairu0> all the elements work together transparently
<kairu0> on gnome i felt like each utility was a little different
<sambagirl> well it put this huge thing on my screen and i could not remove it so that was wrong with it. see>?
<sambagirl> ?
<sambagirl> i dont know it seemied there more things for kde in synamptic then for gnoeme.
<sambagirl> brb
<pyroxx> ?
<gdh> Just not every gnome app starts with 'g' :)
<PJeremy> gdh: i'd also think it's due to the repos not needing all the gnome stuff that already comes with ubuntu.
<gdh> Does kde not include a lot of stuff as standard? 
<PJeremy> well yes..although i removed a lot so i can't remember how much it once was..
<gdh> :)
<pyroxx> <crimsun> did you checked
<crimsun> pyroxx: I'm kinda busy atm, I'll respond in a bit
<pyroxx> ok 
<pyroxx> i am waiting
<PJeremy> gdh: are you familiar with amarok?
<crimsun> pyroxx: your left channel is too low for Master
<PJeremy> gdh: or xmms..
<crimsun> pyroxx: decrease it to 0, then turn it back up
<pyroxx> ?
<gdh> PJeremy: I like beep-media-player, so yeh a sanitised xmms
<crimson> k3bdevicemanager.cpp:933:32: error: k3bdevicemanager.moc: No such file or directory
<pyroxx> <crimsun>what do you mean?
<PJeremy> gdh: i have a few mp3s that just won't play..not with gstreamer or xine. amarok says it can't find the file
<PJeremy> gdh: but remove duplicates+dead entries doesn't delete them from the playlist.
<gdh> I never got on with any of kaffeine/xine/amarok... hence beep/xmms :)
<PJeremy> gdh: also, the mp3s play fine in my portable mp3player
<PJeremy> gdh: the mp3s don't play in xmms either..
<gdh> <shrug> no idea - poor encoding?
<crimson> after this --Good - your configure finished. Start make now
<crimson> i get thisk3bdevicemanager.cpp:933:32: error: k3bdevicemanager.moc: No such file or directory
<PJeremy> gdh: shouldn't be. although i didn't encode them, i know they have once played and would play in windows :(
<gdh> No idea sorry - you could try re-encoding them using lame or somesuch? Or even transcoding to a more sane format like ogg?
<pyroxx> <crimsun>i didn t get u?
<crimsun> pyroxx: use alsamixer to decrease the volume of Master all the way to 0, then increase it
<PJeremy> gdh: mmh, haven't thought of that yet, but will try it tomorrow
<gdh> PJeremy: I can only think they're maybe 'wav' files encoded as mp3s... can you do 'hexdump -C filename.mp3 | head -1' and see if the line says something like 'RIFF WAVE' ?
<CavalierBob> Greets all!
<PJeremy> 00000000  ff fb 90 44 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |...D............|
<PJeremy> gdh: 
<PJeremy> ^^
<PJeremy> that would be the output of one file..
<gdh> that's a regular mp3 header for sure...
<crimson> k3bdevicemanager.cpp:933:32: error: k3bdevicemanager.moc: No such file or directory
<gdh> I've no idea why computer players would reject it
<CavalierBob> Is there any word on a bug fix for the GPG problem in KDE 3.4.3 for Kubuntu Hoary?
<gdh> crimson: Yes, we heard you the first time. If there's no response, we don't know.
<woddf2> Haldo
<woddf2> I installed Ubuntu proper then I installed kubuntu-desktop and uninstalled GNOME, but it still uses the Ubuntu usplash!
<Lathiat> woddf2: sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-`uname -r`
<pyroxx> <crimsun>
<pyroxx> thanks
<crimsun> pyroxx: works now?
<pyroxx> yeap
<pyroxx> thanks
<pyroxx> can you help me on another thing?
<pyroxx> please
<crimsun> (don't ask to ask)
<pyroxx> thx
<woddf2> I hope it works.
<woddf2> Oodbyegay
<pyroxx> i need a media player for play most things like quicktime real player and windows media player?
<PJeremy> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is for w32codecs in Breezy visit http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-extras/
<crimsun> pyroxx: you can try kaffeine, mplayer-586, etc.
<crimsun> vlc
<PJeremy> ^^ and mplayer, vlc are good players
<pyroxx> how can i install them and make them defoult mplayers
<pyroxx> ?
<pyroxx> default
<PJeremy> apt... file association..
<pyroxx> can you tell me step by step?
<pyroxx> please
<PJeremy> well, you type sudo apt-get install mplayer-586  to install mplayer from the repos
<pyroxx> E: Couldn't find package mplayer-586
<pyroxx> error
<PJeremy> uhm, you haven't edited your sources.list have you?
<PJeremy> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<pyroxx> <PJeremy> r u asking to me?
<PJeremy> yes
<pyroxx> i dont know how to do?
<PJeremy> open a konsole
<pyroxx> yes
<PJeremy> type
<PJeremy> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<pyroxx> then
<PJeremy> then you'll see a file with some lines..
<PJeremy> now, go to http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<pyroxx> yes
<crimson> crimsun: can you help me with this? k3bdevicemanager.moc
<crimson> k3bdevicemanager.cpp:933:32: error: k3bdevicemanager.moc: No such file or directory
<PJeremy> pyroxx: there's a box with "2letter code of your country"
<crimson> it says 
<pyroxx> yes
<PJeremy> pyroxx: fill it in
<pyroxx> uk
<crimsun> pyroxx: don't know off the top of my head
<PJeremy> pyroxx: good. now just click on all the other boxes
<crimson> after succesful ./configure 
<pyroxx> sorry guys i am really new on kubuntu
<pyroxx> i use to have different things
<pyroxx> u know
<pyroxx> then
<PJeremy> pyroxx: make sure it says Breezy at the top, then click on "Gimme Source.List yo" on the bottom somewhere
<pyroxx> do i have to click breezy for each box
<pyroxx> ?
<PJeremy> pyroxx: no, just at the top where you can select which distro it is. right above country code. just mark all the other boxes
<pyroxx> i marked evey box is that ok
<blank> how can i make amorok play mp3
<PJeremy> pyroxx: yes
<pyroxx> then
<PJeremy> blank: install xine or gstreamer with the plugins..
<PJeremy> pyroxx: then go back to the konsole where you have your sources.list opened
<pyroxx> yeap
<PJeremy> pyroxx: delete all lines
<PJeremy> pyroxx: once you're done, copy the list from the site we were just at, go to the console, right click and paste
<pyroxx> how can i delete them
<PJeremy> pyroxx: with the DEL key on your keyboard...
<PJeremy> pyroxx: when you've pasted the list into the file, go to http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-extras/
<PJeremy> pyroxx: copy the two lines at the top which start with "deb" and add them to the list at the bottom
<crimson> help    http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/426210
<PJeremy> pyroxx: then hit CTRL+O (to save it) and CTRL+X (to exit nano)
<PJeremy> pyroxx: then go to http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<LjL> crimson: hold on
<PJeremy> pyroxx: at the top you'll see 2 lines which start with "gpg". copy them and enter them in the konsole and hit return (one line after the other)
<LjL> crimson: aptitude install k3blibs-dev
<PJeremy> pyroxx: it should say something like added key ..don't remember what exactly it says
<PJeremy> pyroxx: finally, run sudo apt-get update
<PJeremy> pyroxx: then you're ready to install a lot of things from the repositories.
<crimson> LjL: already installed
<PJeremy> pyroxx: like mplayer and w32codecs for example
<LjL> crimson: can you point me to the source archive you're trying to compile?
<crimson>  k9copy
<LjL> yep, but what's the URL you downloaded if from, so that i don't risk getting a different version or somesuch?
<crimson> LjL: http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/k9copy-Download-6088.html
<LjL> hold on, i'll try compiling
<crimson> 1.0.1b
<crimson> ok
<LjL> erm, hold on some more, my HD is full =)
<pyroxx> <PJeremy>E: Malformed line 37 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<pyroxx> gave me that errer
<pyroxx> error
<PJeremy> pyroxx: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> pyroxx: please past your /etc/apt/sources.list in the pastebin
<LjL> pastE
<PJeremy> pyroxx: ctrl+a, ctrl+c, pastebin.com, ctrl+v, send, copy the link then and paste it here
<crimson> LjL: im going to dinner, please send me your results in a private msg
<LjL> crimson: ok. i'm compiling right now anyway, solved the low disk space problem
<crimson> ok
<PJeremy> pyroxx: eh, ctrl+a/c won't work in nano (i forgot).. you'll have to mark everything with your mouse and copy it..
<pyroxx> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/426223
<PJeremy> pyroxx: that's not everything..
<gdh> that's not the whole file if you're getting an error on line 36.. only 20 lines are shown
<gdh> :)
<gdh> edit it just with kedit / kate ..
<pyroxx> what do you mean
<pyroxx> ?
<gdh> if you need to , browse to /etc/apt, then right click on actions then select 'edit as root'
<PJeremy> gdh: didn't kate have problems saving files as sudo?
<gdh> then type your login password if asked
<PJeremy> gdh: i do remember it having probs in hoary..
<gdh> PJeremy: not that I've noticed..
<LjL> pyroxx: instead of editing with nano, edit with kate, and paste *all* of the file (you can ctrl+a to select all)
<PJeremy> i figured nano would be as simple as possible :(
<pyroxx> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/426225
<LjL> PJeremy: not for copying and pasting ;)
<PJeremy> didn't think of kate, only of vi/vim..
<gdh> there we go, you have an errant space at the start of line 40
<LjL> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2/
<LjL> i think this line is wrong
<gdh> and yeh no distribution name on the OOo2 line
<gdh> was there maybe meant to be a single "." at the end of that?
<pyroxx> ?
<LjL> gdh: yeah, i think so, looking at the site
<PJeremy> well if the OOo2 line is wrong, then it's because  of source-o-matic 
<gdh> pyroxx: So this is the wonderful world of linux- having fun? :)
<pyroxx> yeap
<pyroxx> but
<gdh> :))
<pyroxx> i am so new
<pyroxx> yoe see
<pyroxx> you see
<LjL> pyroxx: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/426231 <--- try with this file
<PJeremy> LjL:  why that dot at the end? mmh.. source-o-matic didn't put it there.. just checked..
<LjL> PJeremy: oh well, i think it will do no harm anyway
<pyroxx> LjL what i have to do with this file?
<LjL> pyroxx: use it instead of your original sources.list
<gdh> I've never heard of 'source-o-matic' before, but it sounds like a fast-track to untested and unsupported packages leading to 'weird stuff' :/
<LjL> pyroxx: hopefully, i've corrected it so that it will work
<pyroxx> copy paste is it?
<PJeremy> just save it and run apt-get update again and hopefully no error this time
<PJeremy> gdh:
<PJeremy> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<PJeremy> there ^^
<LjL> gdh: hmm source-o-matic is simply a web page helping inexperienced people to create a sources.list automatically
<gdh> Ah interesting.. 
<pyroxx> Malformed line 38 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<pyroxx> this error comes
<LjL> ok, i'll test it this time ;)
<LjL> hold on
<PJeremy> pyroxx: delete the OOo2 line
<PJeremy> pyroxx: it's apparently not ready yet..
<PJeremy> or just put a # in front of it
<LjL> yeah, do that
<LjL> i don't really know what the correct syntax for it is supposed to be
<LjL> but just remove it
<gdh> the phrase 'walk before you can run' comes to mind.
<PJeremy> LjL: dont know either.. i thought source-o-matic would be a nice introduction to a newbie..heh..guess i was wrong..
<LjL> ;)
<pyroxx> lok=ok like its working guys
<pyroxx> look like
<pyroxx> thanks everybody
<PJeremy> you're welcome
<gdh> the invoice is in the post :)
<PJeremy> and i'm greedy ;)
<pyroxx> do i have to reboot my computer each time iif i install program?
<PJeremy> pyroxx: no
<PJeremy> pyroxx: just for the kernel..
<gdh> pyroxx: no, you only ever need to reboot if you change your kernel
<PJeremy> pyroxx: this isn't windows ;)
<LjL> reboot for installing programs? ahah no, fortuntately not! :o)
<pyroxx> thats really fun guys
<pyroxx> no rebooting pc
<PJeremy> unfortunately actually..i'll never get to see the grub splash now :(
<LjL> well, if you start using software suspend (hibernation), you'll *really* never see linux booting :)
<LjL> though you will see grub
<PJeremy> pyroxx: just make sure you don't delete vmlinuz before you reboot ;)
<pupil> I used ndiswrapper to detect my wireless card, I set up the card properly, but now I need to make the configuration permanent,. how do I do this?
<pupil> I have a wireless connection
<pupil> '/usr/bin/
<pyroxx> how can i make kaffeine mplayer my default player?
<PJeremy> right click on some video file and there you can choose which one is supposed to open it first..
<pyroxx> how about plug ins for kaffeine
<PJeremy> i don't use kaffeine, so no idea.
<pyroxx> what do you use
<pyroxx> ?
<PJeremy> check apt what it has to offer for kaffeine with apt-cache search kaffeine..... i use vlc 
<pyroxx> how can i get vlc player and plug ins?
<crimsun> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<pyroxx> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<KaoticEvil> hey everyone :)
<kkathman> allo all
<PJeremy> pyroxx: you'll have to type sudo apt-get install vlc 
<PJeremy> pyroxx: you may also use the graphical frontend to apt which is adept in Breezy...you'll find it in the K-Menu->System
<pyroxx> how about plugins
<gdh> vlc is self-contained
<gdh> it does not use .dll 'plugins' for windows media etc.
<pyroxx> so
<gdh> if it doesn't play it natively, it doesn't play it, full stop.
<gdh> vlc plays a /lot/ of formats
<PJeremy> gdh: well, there are plugins for vlc...
<pyroxx> like?
<gdh> there are?
<gdh> ah well, ignore me then
<PJeremy> gdh: yea. but they're not really that importan
<PJeremy> t
<gdh> I know ther's a mozilla plugin - but that's a plugin /for/ mozilla not for vlc
<KaoticEvil> does anyone know how to disable the automatic spell check?
<KaoticEvil> globally, i mean
<PJeremy> gdh: for example, ggi video output plugin...
<gdh> ah yeh, pretty irrelevant.
<PJeremy> gdh: but who knows what ggi is and who uses it anyway ;)
<gdh> glorified svgalib. very 1995.
<PJeremy> pyroxx: it might be best to use adept, there you can search easily and see what's available. pretty easy to use.
<PJeremy> gdh: do you use mplayer?
<gdh> I use mplayer and vlc, mostly.
<gdh> all the kde and gnome 'media players' suck to a greater or lesser degree.
<PJeremy> gdh: does mplayer crash for you when you try to watch a dvd with it? and does vlc play wmv for you?
<KaoticEvil> i just installed the w32codecs and use mplayer of gxine
<gdh> I don't own any DVDs.
<KaoticEvil> mplayer plays WMV for me :)
<PJeremy> KaoticEvil: for me too, but vlc doesn't.. vlc however plays dvds, which mplayer doesnt
<gdh> although totem does play streaming wmv embedded in webpages Ok :)
<KaoticEvil> PJeremy:  really?
<PJeremy> KaoticEvil: yes
<KaoticEvil> gxine should play a DVD...
<KaoticEvil> i need to find a good shout/icecast plugin for xmms.
<PJeremy> KaoticEvil: crashes with some error, couldn't be bothered with it since i prefer vlc anyway
<KaoticEvil> heh PJeremy 
* KaoticEvil may apt-get vlc
<crimson> LjL: im back
<KaoticEvil> altho, i really do more audio playing than video...
<pyroxx> <Pjeremy>icouldnt find adept
<sambagirl> test
<PJeremy> pyroxx: on the left side you see that big K?
<pyroxx> yes
<PJeremy> pyroxx: blue and shiny..
<LjL> crimson: well, except for what i've told you in query, i don't really know... it just compiles here
<pyroxx> yes blue and shiney
<PJeremy> pyroxx: click on it, go to System, and there Package Manager(adept)
<pyroxx> yeap
<PJeremy> pyroxx: that's it, you found it.
<crimson> ljl: it runs fine??
<pyroxx> ok 
<KaoticEvil> can i install Gnome on kubuntu? and if so, how would i access it?
<LjL> crimson: well, it starts up without crashing
<PJeremy> KaoticEvil: yes, via kdm or gdm.
<LjL> KaoticEvil: aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<pyroxx> but most of them not installed
<crimson> mmm rare rae
<KaoticEvil> aptitude... that a front-end for apt-get?
<PJeremy> pyroxx: well, there are about 17000 packages...
<PJeremy> KaoticEvil: yes
<LjL> KaoticEvil: quite a bit more than a fronted
<crimson> LjL: im using kubuntu
<KaoticEvil> oh? is it GUI or CLI?
<LjL> crimson: you do have libdvdread3-dev installed?
<crimson> yes
<LjL> KaoticEvil: CLI, with a ncurses interface
<PJeremy> KaoticEvil: eh cli gui..
<KaoticEvil> nice
<LjL> KaoticEvil: its main advantage for me is that it remembers automatically installed dependencies
<LjL> KaoticEvil: if for example (like in your case) you want to install gnome, you'll install "ubuntu-desktop"
<KaoticEvil> LjL:  apt-get and adept dont?
<LjL> KaoticEvil: when (and if) you ever want to remove it, you can just do "aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop", and it'll remove all the dependencies
<LjL> KaoticEvil: with apt-get, it won't remove anything
<LjL> KaoticEvil: of course, this holds for every package that has dependencies, not just for ubuntu-desktop
<KaoticEvil> oh, ok.. thats sweet then
<KaoticEvil> pimpage :>
<crimson> LjL: when you put make cmd what appear in your console?
<LjL> KaoticEvil: apt-get certainly doesn't. i really don't think adept does. on the other hand, i've heard that recent versions of synaptic might do it, tho i've not tried
<Riddell> KaoticEvil: not yet...
<KaoticEvil> i may have to try out aptitude
<LjL> crimson: uh, a lot of stuff, want me to paste it all in the pastebin?
<crimson> ok
<KaoticEvil> does anyone know how to globally disable the auto spell checking? 
<pyroxx> thanks guys i am going now
<KaoticEvil> ive looked thru allt he options in KControl.. and i cant find it
<pyroxx> see you tomorrow
<PJeremy> night..sleepy time
<gdh> KaoticEvil: uninstall aspell? 
<gdh> or any package with 'spell' in the name? :)
<KaoticEvil> lol
<LjL> crimson: hmm it's too long, it's already gone out of my shell's history... but, really, all it does it compile files, give some (a lot of) warnings, and terminate with a binary executable in src/
<crimson> ljl: did you unzipped in a special dir?
<sambagirl> what does trolling mean?
<KaoticEvil> sambagirl:  sitting in a room, and cause trouble
<gdh> sambagirl: trolling is when you're saying something inflammatory purely to evoke a reaction
<sambagirl> ahh
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> thank you
<KaoticEvil> like, in here, if you were to say "windows kicks linux's ass" that would be trolling :P
<LjL> crimson: no, what i did was precisely this: 1) wget http://download.softpedia.ro/linux/k9copy-1.0.1.tar.gz     2) cd k9copy-1.0.1b   3) ./configure    4) make
<LjL> crimson: except for having to "aptitude install libdvdread3-dev"
<sambagirl> ahh i see
<spike591> un francophone dans l'assemble?
<KaoticEvil> its really assanine, and childish to do
<LjL> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<spike591> merci ubotu
<LjL> spike591: ubotu est un bot ;)
<spike591> oops
<spike591> ok merci
<KaoticEvil> lol
<LjL> :)
<gdh> je suis une magnetophone, je n'ais pas des pantalons....
<gdh> haha :)
<LjL> ah-uhm?
<gdh> yes, "I am a tape recorder, I have no trousers" :)
<gdh> I didn't claim to make sense
<LjL> oh ok, that's what left me confused ;)
<LjL> are you sure magnetophone is feminine anyway? it's masculine in italian :P
<gdh> Isn't everything in italian tho?
<LjL> uh... no
<gdh> bloody chauvinists  :)
<LjL> :P
<gdh> hehehe
<LjL> actually, when i see people writing joke-italian, they make all words end in "a"
<LjL> that would mean everything is feminine :)
<gdh> like pizza? :)
<gdh> yumyum I'd happily eat that
<crimson> ljl: i think its working
<gdh> Sorry, am being horribly predictable :)
<LjL> that one's correct :P but, dunno, i remember an episode of Bugs Bunny (or something like that) when they were in Venice and there was "attention: lowela bridgeda" or something similar on a bridge
<crimson> after "make" is making...
<Doctor_Nick> hey gang
<Doctor_Nick> how about all that stuff other than linux
<LjL> crimson: just cross your fingers :P
<kkathman> man I think the people that package gambas must just be idiots...none of their packages are complete!
<crimson> LjL: di you put "make install"??
<Doctor_Nick> has anyone come up with a less kludgey method of enabling dmix in ALSA?
<LjL> crimson: no, i didn't, but you should find the executable in src/k9copy even without making install anyway
<crimson> ljl: ok cuase it put on me another error with makeinstall
<LjL> crimson: did you use "sudo make install"?
<richard> Anyone have problems with wifi network connections? I can't get mine to work and there are problems with the screen locking up stopping me from enabling settings. . . .
<KaoticEvil> oh yeah
<KaoticEvil> aptitude is so much faster than adept :)
<LjL> KaoticEvil: i don't really care for graphical interfaces to APT, except for some times when i need to browse through packages
<KaoticEvil> LjL:  thats what im doing ;)
<LjL> KaoticEvil: i always found aptitude from the command line just fine
<LjL> KaoticEvil: well, even in that case, though, a good cobination of apt-cache and grep can always help :)
<KaoticEvil> im trying to get rid that (*%*$# spell check
<LjL> KaoticEvil: what spell checker? i haven't followed
<KaoticEvil> LjL:  the Auto spell checker that kopete and konqi seem to insist on using.
<KaoticEvil> ive searched high and low thru KCOntrol
<KaoticEvil> and i *cannot* find a way to disable it globally and forever
<LjL> KaoticEvil: it should be aspell
<gdh> removing aspell would do it...
<LjL> KaoticEvil: at least, my konqueror is using aspell
<KaoticEvil> i dont like it, i dont want it, and i dont NEED it.
<KaoticEvil> gdh:  i removed aspell already..
<gdh> Aye, I kan speel kthx 0l0l0l1l11!111111 (etc.)
<KaoticEvil> lol
<KaoticEvil> no, it just slows me down
<KaoticEvil> and my system is slow enuf already :P
<gdh> yes, lines of red tildes are annoying :)
<LjL> yaeah i right perfectlee aven withowt ane stoopid spaltchecker
<KaoticEvil> i *do* type very accurately without the aid of a spell checker..
<LjL> KaoticEvil: what does "dpkg -l | grep ii | grep aspell" show?
<KaoticEvil> and it annoys the piss out of me.
<Doctor_Nick> It says here that dmix is enabled automatically in ALSA 1.0.9 for cards that dont support soundware mixing, but I still get problems with applications usurping the soundcard
<man_in_work> well this sucks
<gdh> man_in_work: Well get back to work then; you aren't paid to chat on IRC :)
<KaoticEvil> shos 2 lib files that it.. aspell it self is removed.. do i need to remove the libs as well?
<gdh> and if you are, is your company hiring?
<KaoticEvil> shows*
<man_in_work> yay for monospace
* man_in_work kicks gdh in the face
<gdh> charming :)
* gdh feels the love.
<KaoticEvil> no joke
<KaoticEvil> gdh:  thats not love... thats.. ewwwwwwwww!
<LjL> KaoticEvil: try... that is, unless they ask you to remove a ton of other (dependent) packages
<KaoticEvil> well, i guess you COULD call it "love".. of a sort :P
<KaoticEvil> ok
<crimson> LjL: no it wont
<man_in_work> gdh: for one it's a volunteer organisation
<KaoticEvil> holy shit!
<LjL> crimson: won't what, make install?
<gdh> man_in_work: Ah, fair enough :)
<LjL> KaoticEvil: ?
<KaoticEvil> libaspell15 requires removal of 125 packages :O
<crimson> yes
<LjL> well don't remove it then :)
<gdh> LOL
<KaoticEvil> no kidding! lol
<LjL> but, the dictionaries are all removed?
<LjL> and what is the other library that's installed?
<man_in_work> only reason i'm on kubuntu live right now is i'm trying to test scanners and i don't have root access on this machine normally
<gdh> or just add all the words and proper nouns you would ever use to a custom dict. ? :D
<KaoticEvil> "dpkg -l | grep ii | grep aspell" reveals only libaspell15 and libaspell15c2
<LjL> KaoticEvil: hmm try removing the "c2" one at least, as i don't have it installed..
<KaoticEvil> nah.. that gets rid of pan :P
<gdh> anywya, time for bed. nna :)
<KaoticEvil> cant have that ;)
<KaoticEvil> later gdh 
<KaoticEvil> drank too much coke.. urgh
<man_in_work> is there anything special i have to do to get parport scanners working in kubuntu?
<LjL> KaoticEvil: i think i have a quick fix, at least for konqueror
<LjL> man_in_work: pray some god, i think
<KaoticEvil> LjL:  that would be fine
<man_in_work> well this scanner is SUPPOSED to work
<LjL> KaoticEvil: just select "HSpell" instead of "ASpell" as a spelling checker
<KaoticEvil> its not so bad in kopete
<LjL> KaoticEvil: on my system, that seems to stop it from trying to correct me
<KaoticEvil> thing is.. i dont ahve aspell installed :P
<man_in_work> i've uncommented the parport stuff in /etc/sane.d/dll.conf
<KaoticEvil> have*
<LjL> KaoticEvil: yeah, i've understood that, and i don't have a clue... but still, selecting hspell does stop it from making mispelled words red over here!
<KaoticEvil> i can deal with the red...
<KaoticEvil> its the fact that it slows me down, because it checks my works against a dictionary
<LjL> KaoticEvil: also, try the dpkg -l thing but only seach for "spell", not "aspell"... here, i also have a "myspell" installed
<man_in_work> and now kooka won't run :|
<man_in_work> oh there we go
<KaoticEvil> ive only got a 400MHz celeron with 128MB of RAM...
<man_in_work> it was just taking a long time
<man_in_work> this is crap
<man_in_work> give me xsane any time. at least that tells you when no scanners are found
<KaoticEvil> LjL:  i dont "spell" installed
<KaoticEvil> as long as ive got the KDE libraries installed, i can run K apps with an DE, right?
<man_in_work> KaoticEvil: yes
<crimson> make: *** [kcddrive.o]  Error 1 put on me these
<KaoticEvil> ok... i may just download ubuntu, and go with Gnome...
<man_in_work> as long as you have the libs, you can run the apps in any X environment
<man_in_work> :
<man_in_work> :)
<KaoticEvil> its probably faster... less eye-candy
<man_in_work> it certainly used to be
<KaoticEvil> how about now?
<man_in_work> i don't know any more. i use xfce4 at home
<KaoticEvil> doh
<man_in_work> it probably is. you can always try
<LjL> KaoticEvil: my opinion is "no"
<KaoticEvil> well, ive always used K... except when i was playing with vector linux.. then i used icerox
<KaoticEvil> LjL:  no?
<LjL> KaoticEvil: with the KDE libraries loaded, i think you'll have most of KDE loaded anyway... *and* you'll have Gnome loaded as well, which isn't exactly lightweight either
<KaoticEvil> eh... true
<KaoticEvil> im just talking about the UI area tho
<LjL> KaoticEvil: myself, i use KDE and try to *only* use KDE apps. if i were using Gnome, i would do the same and try to restrict my choice to Gnome apps
<kkathman> its ok as long as  you have the space
<crimson> LjL: do think if you send me the files i need it work??
<LjL> KaoticEvil: what UI area? if you're going to use KDE apps, the UI will still be KDE...
<KaoticEvil> eh.. thats true...
<KaoticEvil> i need to build me a new box :(
<LjL> crimson: i can send you the executable... at least, i can try, since i'm not sure i can send DCCs from my provider
<man_in_work> i still use xfce4 at home
<man_in_work> even with the few kde apps i run
<kkathman> but you can run gnome apps under KDE if you have the gnome backbvone
<man_in_work> it just takes them longer to load
<kkathman> backbone that is
<LjL> KaoticEvil: i've been with a 300mhz K6 till few months ago. but, really, nowadays you can get a decent sempron system for very little
<crimson> kcddrive.o i suppose if i put this work
<KaoticEvil> LjL:  i know.. i build my own systems ;) but ive got no $
<LjL> crimson: but, you have compiled it succesfully now, or haven't you?
<crimson> the exe would work 
<KaoticEvil> LjL:  if i had more RAM, i would have so many problems.
<LjL> KaoticEvil: well, what i spent for this thing i'm using right now was... 180, iirc
<KaoticEvil> LjL:  i can build myself a decent system for about $900 or so
<KaoticEvil> that includes a 17" monitor
<crimson> make: *** [kcddrive.o]  Error 1 i get these when put "make"
<LjL> KaoticEvil: well, i just bought a mobo, a cpu, 512mb of ram, and nothing else. the rest i recycled (i already have a good monitor and one or two 10/20gb HDs)
<KaoticEvil> LjL:  well, i want a whole new system...
<LjL> crimson: let me try to send you the whole thing
<KaoticEvil> this is a 15" monitor, and its killing me...
<crimson> ljl:please look at your files to see if you have it
<LjL> KaoticEvil: bah 15'' ain't that bad
<LjL> crimson: i do
<KaoticEvil> for me it is... i need LOTS of desktop area
<KaoticEvil> im still used to my dual monitor setup :)
<KaoticEvil> i currently have 13 windows open :P
<KaoticEvil> and im using 6 virtual desktops lol
<LjL> well in any case, there are 17''s at 100 around. but anyway, if the main concern now is speed, why not just get a new cpu, mobo and some ram? that won't prevent buying a better monitor when you've got more money
<LjL> KaoticEvil: well, i'm sorry, but you sound like a terminal case ;-P
<KaoticEvil> LjL:  i knew that..
<KaoticEvil> LOL LjL.. i am
<LjL> crimson: i'm trying to DCC you, are you getting anything?
<KaoticEvil> for a new box, ill need pretty much everything but the monitor, keyboard and mouse tho
<crimson> no it says failed
<KaoticEvil> ive only got a 20GB drive.
<LjL> crimson: guessed so. hold on, i can upload to a website
<KaoticEvil> for everything that i do, thats no where near enuf for long
<KaoticEvil> especially if i get back into coding
<LjL> coding? i code on my 300mhz debian :)
<kkathman> I built my Sempron for about $300...everything brand new..case, mobo, Sempron 2500+, 120 GB drive, CDROM, 1 GB memory and other stuff
<LjL> kkathman: well, i wouldn't manage to get such a thing with so little money in italy
<kkathman> ohh maybe so ljl
<LjL> tech stuff definitely costs a lot more in italy than in the US (or even most of europe, i'm afraid)
<KaoticEvil> LjL:  what language tho?
<kkathman> drives are cheap here now
<LjL> i mean, just the ink cartridges that epson italy sells for 11 are 8$ in the US
<LjL> KaoticEvil: C
<KaoticEvil> LjL:  see, im a FreePascal coder :)
<LjL> what the heck is that :P
<kkathman> a 40gb drive is like $20...100gb can be gotten for $50-60
<KaoticEvil> took me 3 days to get Lazarus installed..
<LjL> kkathman: let me look for a comparison
<KaoticEvil> LjL:  open source Delphi clone ;)
<KaoticEvil> and its bloody huge.
<KaoticEvil> altho alien worked very well on the RPMs :)
<LjL> crimson: hmm the stuff is too big to upload, my site won't let me
<LjL> crimson: i'll upload the .o file, but i doubt that will be enough
<crimson> ljl: when i click on k9copy.desktop it says "Could not find 'k9copy' executable.
<LjL> crimson: make didn't complete succesfully, i'm afraid
<crimson> oh ok
<LjL> crimson: http://ljl.741.com/kcddrive.o   for what it's worth
<LjL> could you give me an email address that accepts a ~5Mb file?
<crimson> to this gentlegiantshulman@hotmail.com
<LjL> crimson: you'
<sambagirl> is there a windows versoin of kontact?
<LjL> crimson: you've got mail
<LjL> sambagirl: hardly
<LjL> crimson: (i think)
<crimson> ljl: let me se
<sambagirl> well it says configure of groupware
<sambagirl> i thought was connector somehow
<crimson> ljl: yes "make" work as i expect but now require this file!!! kdvdauthor.o
<LjL> i dunno, but KDE doesn't even run on windows (or maybe it does now with cygwin, but surely not usably), kontact surely doesn't run on windows
<KaoticEvil> oh, great
<LjL> crimson: you should have everything compiled and ready to run or to "make install" in the stuff i sent you
<crimson> ljl: kubuntu requires to reboot??
<KaoticEvil> went thru all the hassle of installing Lazarus, and it doesnt work.
<LjL> crimson: what i sent you is my entire k9copy directory, compiled
<LjL> crimson: the only time you need to reboot is when you crash or you upgrade the kernel, at least in theory
<crimson> ok
<KaoticEvil> speaking of.. whats the latest version of the kernel?
<LjL> www.kernel.org
<Riddell> ** testers wanted **  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc1/ breezy main
<kkathman> LjL: what do you think the chances of me getting a binary to work thats in a Debian repo?
<LjL> Riddell: am going to bed now, but will remember to install it tomorrow
<LjL> kkathman: not many, i'm afraid
<kkathman> thought so.. dang it
<kkathman> arrrgh
<LjL> kkathman: you could have better luck with a *source* package
<kkathman> the new gambas looks so good... but the source is bad
<kkathman> missing files
<kkathman> and ubuntu is like 10 releases behind in the repos
<LjL> kkathman: if there is a debian deb for it, then the source they used to compile it is the source debian package with the same name
<crimson> ljl: no i dont got anything on email
<LjL> so in theory you *can* get that
<LjL> and it should work
<kkathman> its not a deb
<kkathman> they want you to add their repo, do an apt-get install
<LjL> crimson: it shows as sent here...
<kkathman> Im pretty sure it wont fly in ubuntu
<KaoticEvil> oooooooo
<KaoticEvil> theyve got KDE 3.5 in the repos now? :)
<kkathman> but I DO wish ubuntu would get a more recent version in the repos :)
<kkathman> no excuse for being 10 versions behind!
<LjL> guys, i'm really going to bed not, it's 5 oclock... crimson, hope the file will arrive, i'm sorry i can't stay anymore, but i need to wake up sometime tomorrow ;-)
<LjL> nightey
<kkathman> night/ er / morning to you LFLJL
<kkathman> LJL
<KaoticEvil> later LjL 
<LjL> =)
<crimson> ok bye good nite
<crimson> finally arrived
<KaoticEvil> *goes off to install KDE3.5rc1
<kkathman> well Im going to try the 1.0.13 version source package and see if that works
<KaoticEvil> oh, i hope is works.. LOL
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: where do you see that?
<kkathman> hey LeeJunFan  :)
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan:  Riddell ** testers wanted **  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc1/ breezy main
<LeeJunFan> hey.
<LeeJunFan> cool.
<KaoticEvil> yeah.. thats what i said :)
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: I'll wait till yout tell me what's broke :D I had enough fun with the beta2.
<KaoticEvil> lol
<KaoticEvil> im working on it now... as soon as i find the pacakge..
<LeeJunFan> Call me old fashioned but I like sound and e-mail clients that work.
<Riddell> LjL: e-mail broke?
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: e-mail broke?
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: in beta2, imap problems.
<KaoticEvil> sound is broken? :O
<kkathman> lol LeeJunFan  :)
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: no, in beta2 it was.
<KaoticEvil> oh, ok
<Riddell> arts should be fixed in rc1
<KaoticEvil> ok :)
<KaoticEvil> all i should need to apt-get is kdebase then, yeah?
<Riddell> KaoticEvil: and arts and kdelibs
<KaoticEvil> ok
<LeeJunFan> can't just do apt-get upgrade?
<KaoticEvil> yeah
<Riddell> or that
<KaoticEvil> didnt think about that ;)
<KaoticEvil> im still getting used to it being that easy to get upgrades :P
<man_in_work> fucking konqueror
<man_in_work> konqueror == windows explorer + internet explorer for linux
<man_in_work> only slightly better
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: yeah, apt is nice. I remember my first experience with it with Debian though. Totally fubared my system on 4 installs. I was on the mail lists and even had Ian trying to figure out why I was having such a bad time upgrading. hehe
<LeeJunFan> hello to you too :)
<KaoticEvil> lol
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: my biggest prob with Ubuntu so far, is that they have good packages, which is a good thing (much better than other distros), but they are consistently many revisions (or subdivisions/releases) behind which is irritating
<kkathman> but when you DO get a package from the repos...it works :)
<Riddell> kkathman: got examples?
<kkathman> yes gambas
<kkathman> 10 releases behind
* Riddell adss to list
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: well who uses that anyway? :)
<Riddell> adds
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: I don't even know what it is.
<kkathman> well obviously not too many cuz its quite old
<kkathman> its like VB
<kkathman> but unfortunately, the gambas people put out bad source packages too :(
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: probably why there's not updated debs, no one can compile it. hehe
<kkathman> so that makes it worse...they only release binaries on Fedora, Linex, Debian, SuSE
<kkathman> no, binaries are available as I said, just not for Ubuntu
<kkathman> Hence my question to you earlier
<LeeJunFan> damn fedora, everyone releases binaries for it, only noobs use it.
<kkathman> gbc: ERROR: Cannot open file: /opt/gambas/share/gambas/info/gb.sdl.list
<kkathman> I keep getting this:  
<kkathman> and about 3 others like it...so I figure they forgot files, which is bad also
<kkathman> arggh :)
<kkathman> hehe
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: or they just got the paths wrong.
<kkathman> yah could be that also
<kkathman> but in any case...bad packaging 
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: maybe if you can find the file elsewhere , like /usr/share/gambas or something you could either make a symlink or copy them to where it's looking.
<KaoticEvil> Riddell:  have you uploaded your gpg keys to a keyserver?
<KaoticEvil> ok, downloading KDE3.5rc1 :)
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: I've tried to feed that info back, but their email is bogus
<kkathman> hehe
<Riddell> KaoticEvil: yes
<KaoticEvil> hmmm.. i cant find them
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: sounds like a reputable bunch of developers. :-/
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: is there no alternative to that?
<KaoticEvil> . o O ( how can i go back to KDe3.4 if 3.5 doesnt work? )
<Doctor_Nick> YOU DONT
<KaoticEvil> oh, heh ok
<Doctor_Nick> badda bump
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda5 to start :)
<Doctor_Nick> pres butan to go
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan:  that would do me no good..
<Riddell> KaoticEvil: remove arts, reinstall from normal breezy sources
<KaoticEvil> i dont havce /dev/hda5 ;)
<KaoticEvil> have*
<KaoticEvil> Riddell:  ah, ok
<LeeJunFan> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda ? :)
<KaoticEvil> :P
<KaoticEvil> mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda1 ;)
<os2mac> ok if anyone saw my last two messages I am sorry...
<os2mac> can anyone help me with remote printing?
<LeeJunFan> funny story there, I meant to dd a floppy which was external storage, so I typed dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb count=1440 bs=1k, only I hadn't realized my external HD and Floppy had been plugged in different than normal on bootup.
<LeeJunFan> so I hosed the external HD partition tables and all.
<KaoticEvil> ROFL
<LeeJunFan> 4 years of digital pictures :( But hey, I'm a smart guy, I've got backup on DVD.... :D   Oh, what's this? The DVD won't read? SHIAT!
<sambagirl> there are 3 version i see of Vista, FreeB, OpenEMR and OpenEMR for Mandrake.rpm if i am using ubuntu would i download OpenEMR?
<KaoticEvil> ive done similar... with fdisk (the MS one..)
<os2mac> does anyone else have problems with the printer configurator in KDE under Kubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> I spend a weekend getting real intimate with rebuilding a superblock by hand, and getting my partitions back, and using recovery tools to get my files back.
<LeeJunFan> os2mac: what kind of problems?
<os2mac> as in it will start but hang.....
<os2mac> I don'
<KaoticEvil> ok.. why wont..
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: i dunno what the alternatives are, if any. I could try using their published debian repo and apt-getting, but thats kinda skeptical at best
<KaoticEvil> dammit.
<os2mac> I don't have a printer attached I am trying to figure out how to setup a remote printer that is on my network but attached to a windows box....
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: I thought maybe I could temporarily add the repo, do any update, and do and apt-source
<sambagirl> nevermind
* sambagirl is away
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: perhaps.
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: well, its all kludge I think at this point
<LeeJunFan> os2mac: how did you install your system?
<LeeJunFan> os2mac: and have you done updates?
<Riddell> KaoticEvil: how is the install?
<os2mac> from the ISO and yes I am up to date.
<KaoticEvil> Riddell:  still downloading
<KaoticEvil> getting kdebase-data now
<LeeJunFan> os2mac: okay, try opening a shell, and 'sudo kprinter' see if you can add a printer that way. Sometimes kde administator functions don't work too well unless you start them as root.
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: don't use sudo with KDE!
<kkathman> aptitude or adept
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: why not?
<KaoticEvil> why dos kgpg not correctly import keys? o.o
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: the tmp file perms?
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan:  use kdesu
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: it does evil things
<kkathman> kdesu LeeJunFan  :)
<LeeJunFan> hrm, I do it all the time :)
<os2mac> they even tell you in the Kubuntu forums to use Sudo
<os2mac> and for the record I get the same error.... the utility opens and I get a message configuring printing system and it hangs there.
<KaoticEvil> getting kcontrol
<LeeJunFan> os2mac: sure cups is running?
<LeeJunFan> os2mac: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<_zach> Hey does Kubuntu have a make command?
<LeeJunFan> _zach: it does after you install build-essential
<kkathman> _zach but from a Konsole
<os2mac> LeeJunFan I did that and same error
<_zach> ok
<_zach> I nee dot install build-essential
<_zach> thank you
<jsubl2> kde 3.5 rc1 is out... nice
<LeeJunFan> os2mac: sudo /etc/init.d/hplip restart ?
<KaoticEvil> getting konqueror
<kkathman> _zach: use aptitude or apt-get and install build-essential
<_zach> Will do
<kevred> having sound problems if i play mp3s then wish to play ut must reboot to get sound any ideas
<LeeJunFan> kevred: you need to suspend artsd to get it to release /dev/dsp so ut can use it, 'artsshell suspend'
<freeflying> why can't I use gpg to sign mail in kmail ,and I have gpg-agent run in backend
<kevred> thanks i'll give it ago
<LeeJunFan> kevred: but if anything sends sound to artsd after you do that it will grab /dev/dsp again. So you should probably start ut with a command like 'artsshell suspend && [cmd to start ut] 
<kevred> thanks leejunfan i'll get onto it
<KaoticEvil> Riddell:  still here?
<KaoticEvil> oh hell...
<_zach> RThanks again
<kevred> have to reboot to get sound on ut to work , tried artsshell supend && [cmd to start ut]  the message I get is sound server was already suspended but still no sound in game without reboot any help 
<KaoticEvil> well, that sucks :(
<KaoticEvil> X wont start now LOL
<kevred> when ut loads it trys to open /dev/dsp but its reported as busy?
<KaoticEvil> Riddell: you there?
<KaoticEvil> . o O ( well, back to the drawing board, i guess heh )
<KaoticEvil> ok, well, ill see yall when i get this all done *again* back after while
<regeya> domo arigato mr roboto
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> hey regeya  :)
* kkathman pretends to be mr roboto
<regeya> rock on
<kkathman> hell ya!
<regeya> just glad there aren't any anal-retentives saying 'SPEAK ENGLISH!!!!!'
<kkathman> LOL
<regeya> so I wonder if #kubuntu is dead compared to #ubuntu because: 1.) kubuntu is a lot less common or 2.) ?
<kkathman> dead with regard to??
<regeya> I'm guessing there are less newbs choosing the kubuntu track
<kkathman> activity?
<regeya> yeah.
<kkathman> uhmm well gnome is the native DE
<regeya> very true.
<kkathman> and so most newbs that install ubuntu...think ubuntu
<regeya> however it's possible to download a CD that goes for the kde track...point well taken
<regeya> though
<kkathman> go there and #ubuntu never tells them to install KDE unless they ask
<kkathman> the new RC is out for KDE 3.5 now
<kkathman> RC1
<regeya> w00t
<kkathman> so its not b2 anymore
<kkathman> Im thinking about giving it a ride
<kkathman> I was going to pop up to b2, but with so many issues, I held baclk
<kkathman> back
<SSJiffy> hello
<regeya> greetings.
<regeya> isn't this a great irc channel?
<kevred> bye
<SSJiffy> what the
<SSJiffy> no one is talking
<regeya> interesting.
<kkathman> wonder if Riddell is still lurking about?
<Sgeper> Bye all
<kkathman> anyone know what this means:  gpg: no ultimately trusted keys foundgpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<kkathman> oops
<kkathman> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<Hobbsee> kkathman: is the key in your home folder?
<kkathman> yah its in ~/downloads
* Hobbsee wants to see someone else come out alive before testing the RC1 packages
<Hobbsee> cd to downloads, then try and put the key in?
<kkathman> and thats where Im executing the command
<kkathman> Tm_T: said I should just ignore it
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's safe enough to ignore
<kkathman> I dont have a previous KDE 3.5
<kkathman> so I
<kkathman> am assuming
<kkathman> that it just upgrades me from 3.4.3 to 3.5
<Hobbsee> is it better to upgrade to beta2 before RC1, i wonder
<Hobbsee> yeah, it would
<kkathman> Im going to hold off, until I head from Kaotic or LeeJunFan 
<kkathman> they are both installing it
<Hobbsee> yep
<kkathman> Im ok with leading edge....but not bleeding edge
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i wouldnt really care, but if people are already installing, i'd prefer some feedback on how it is
<kkathman> yah me too
<kkathman> I mean they put the b2 out and it was nowhere near ok
<Hobbsee> although i did beta2 as the bleeding edge
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah
<kkathman> I'm toying with building another computer, and possibly trying to load up either Fedora or SuSE on it...just as an exercise in learning another system :)
<Hobbsee> ah yes
<Hobbsee> that could be interesting
<nalioth_zZz> kkathman: why rack your brains on redcrap?
<Tm_T> nalioth: :p
<nalioth> just a question
<Tm_T> nalioth: I would ask the same ;)
<daleXXgribbel> evening all
<daleXXgribbel> i'm having an install issue...when attempting to resize an ntfs partition for 64 breezy, i chose manually edit,i select the new size for the ntfs partition, but it doesn't change when it returns me to the screen
<KaoticEvil> wow... THAT sucked! lol
<crimson> hello
<KaoticEvil> hey crimson :)
<crimson> can you help me with these?
<crimson> make[4] : *** [pswparser.c]  Error 127
<KaoticEvil> no clue...
<crimson> triyng to compil
<KaoticEvil> crimson: are you the one i helped with samba?
<crimson> compiling xfree
<crimson> no
<KaoticEvil> damn.. ok
<DrGayus> love kubuntu, thanks
<KaoticEvil> i dont know what i did to get samba working before lol
<Hobbsee> crimson: why compile xfce?  i thought it was in repositories
<crimson> need xfree to use my ati all in wonder
<crimson> xfree86??
<nalioth> xfree is not used on hoary or breezy ubuntu
<KaoticEvil> hey nalioth :)
<nalioth> crimson: you are swimming up a waterfall
<KaoticEvil> sounds like fun
<crimson> nalioth: so how i make run my ati to video capture?
<nalioth> crimson: i have no clue. but hoary and breezy x/k/ubuntu use Xorg
<nalioth> perhaps you could look into Xorg
<crimson> xawtv,zapping ,kdetv ,tvtime wont work
<crimson> ok
<KaoticEvil> whats the difference between Xorg and XFree86?
<Octane> amarok 1.3.6 debs out?
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: Xorg is used in hoary and breezy is one difference
<KaoticEvil> doh
<crimson> so breezy is kubuntu
<crimson> 
<crimson> ?
<nalioth> crimson: no. breezy is a release name. it could be ubuntu, kubuntu or xubuntu or server-ubuntu
<KaoticEvil> server-ubuntu?
* KaoticEvil googles
<crimson> im using kubuntu
<crimson> so i need xorg?
<KaoticEvil> crimson: kubuntu comes with xorg..
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: he wants to get the cutting edge stuff so his ati not-so-wonderful works
<KaoticEvil> ah, ok...
* KaoticEvil shuts up
<crimson> hehe
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: he doesnt understand that ATI hates *nix and he's probably not gonna get the functionality he wants
<crimson> sorry its complicated use linux...
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: beyond Xorg is used in hoary and breezy... are there any real differences in fucntionality?
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: xorg is the more modern variant of X, with new features and more new features in the pipe
<KaoticEvil> ah, ok
<nalioth> i believe xfree86 is gonna be sailed into the sunset
<crimson> so why developers make ati.2 gatos software?
<crimson> they say to see tv with avview
<crimson> in their page
<KaoticEvil> oh, hey.. thats better :)
<KaoticEvil> now i get to look thru the packages again and install stuff all over. *yay* o_o
<jose> hola
<fatejudger> are items that are put in usr/share/autostart executed with root priviledges?
<fatejudger> are files that are in folders inside of usr/share/autostart executed?
<Hobbsee> doubt they'd be executed with root privelages
<fatejudger> but they're owned by root
<fatejudger> the reason I ask
<fatejudger> is because I'm tried of samba shares that are mounted using the fstab not working
<fatejudger> so I thought maybe KDE autostart would do the trick
<yudi> i'm new on ssh, i already install the ssh in my kubuntu with command apt-get install ssh, what should i do next to make SecureCRT get connected to kubuntu? i don't know what i should to fill at username and password, i already try with root but it seem not correct :( and there are options of SSH1 and SSH2, what i should to choose?
<fatejudger> yudi: what the heck is securecrt?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: it seems to be running as a regular user, in the case of thunderbird
<Hobbsee> !ssh
<ubotu> from memory, ssh is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<Dasnipa> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Dasnipa> Xlib: Maximum number of clients reached
<Dasnipa>   how do i free up clients no longer in use?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: you have thunderbird running in /usr/share/autostart?
<yudi> thanks :)
<yudi> it's worked now...
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: yes
<Hobbsee> no, hang on
<Hobbsee> in ~/.kde/Autostart i do
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: that's different
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I'm talking about /usr/share/autostart
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: yes, i realise that, sorry, only realised after i'd answered
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: maybe I should just try and see
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: probably a good idea
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: ok, I will
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I'll restart too to make sure it works and come back on here and report my results
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<fatejudger> I thought I have figured out my fstab problem
<fatejudger> and edited the !samba entry for ubotu
<fatejudger> but Samba doesn't start up until after the fstab is loaded
<fatejudger> so it's useless
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: well that didn't work
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I tried a couple of ways
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: but I got nothing
<Hobbsee> :(
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: yeah, and here I thought I had this great idea
<Hobbsee> lol
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: what I need to do is figure out how to use runlevels
<Hobbsee> eek, got no idea
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I need to stick a script in the highest runlevel
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: maybe I'll ask the #linux types
<fatejudger> !runlevels
<ubotu> fatejudger: Do they come in packets of five?
<Hobbsee_away> might be an idea
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> probably the best way
<copernic> hello
<copernic> could anyone help me installing kd 3.5 rc1 packages? I am lost here :(
<nalioth> copernic: i'd hold off on them for a while
<copernic> I added the needed line to sources.list and simply don't know which packages to upgrade, synaptic shows no new packages after updating
<copernic> nalioth: I am already running beta 2
<copernic> so which packages to install to get kde rc2 in about box?
<KaoticEvil> damn
<KaoticEvil> how mant freakin lib* files are there?!
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: a few zillion
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: not to mention the lib*-dev ones, too
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: on a few zillion?
<KaoticEvil> LOL no shit
<KaoticEvil> had to kill my install :(
<KaoticEvil> im down to libt*... looked thru every package thats not installed..
<fatejudger> they released the RC1 packages??
<fatejudger> w00t!
<fatejudger> this is a happy day!
<nalioth> fatejudger: not much success has been reported so far. be wary
<KaoticEvil> i had to kill my install
<dell500> anyone know how to get 'aticonfig --dtop=horizontal' to work? i get an this error: Warning: Option 'DesktopSetup' doesn't affect running session.
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: heed nalioth... i tried em ;)
<KaoticEvil> and now im looking thru the repos again... regetting all my hard work.
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: they're bad?
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: what's wrong with them?
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: i dont know...
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: I was going to format my computer anyway
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: I might as well try them
<KaoticEvil> i had problems with the install, then X tooka shit on me..
<KaoticEvil> and then K wouldnt start anymore :P
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: bad build?
<KaoticEvil> i dont know
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: that's what happened with the arts thing
<KaoticEvil> probably my computer LOL.. is *IS* a POS
<fatejudger> yeah
<KaoticEvil> lol
<fatejudger> I've heard great things about the KDE trunk
<KaoticEvil> well, gee.. thanks for agreeing with me :P
<fatejudger> so RC1 must be great
<KaoticEvil> dunno
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: what exactly is wrong with your computer?
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: is it old?
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: slow?
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: crappy?
<KaoticEvil> you may have better luck that i did
<KaoticEvil> old/slow/celeron based...
<fatejudger> what's the processor speed and RAM quantity?
<KaoticEvil> its an old HP Pavilion i got from a friend for workin gon his OTHER Pavilion
<KaoticEvil> 400MHz/128MB-PC100
<fatejudger> holy shit
<KaoticEvil> yeah
<fatejudger> you're running KDE off of that?
<KaoticEvil> yup :D
<fatejudger> that must run terribly
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: that's a damned nuclear powerhouse of a box
<KaoticEvil> its a lil sluggish sometimes..
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: ?!
<fatejudger> nalioth: I'm running Beta 2, should I upgrade to RC1?
<fatejudger> nalioth: and have you tried it?
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: and i never do one thing at a time.. earlier i had 14 apps open :)
<KaoticEvil> and that was just in my taskbar
<nalioth> fatejudger: i've witnessed 2 early adopters and one of them had no luck
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: lol
<nalioth> the other has not commented since , "here goes the last pkg"
<fatejudger> nalioth: early adopters?
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: i abuse my systems.. and puch them to the edge
<fatejudger> nalioth: isn't this the final RC1 build?
<nalioth> fatejudger: rc1 has only been available for kubuntu for a matter of hours
<fatejudger> nalioth: they didn't do another build for Beta 2
<fatejudger> nalioth: even though they screwed up on the arts thing
* KaoticEvil was here when Riddell announced them
<fatejudger> nalioth: well I'm getting them
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: i wish you more luck than i had...
<KaoticEvil> one *very* cool thing...
<nalioth> fatejudger: enjoy
<KaoticEvil> since i moved /home to its own partition.. K looks exactly like it should :)
<KaoticEvil> the whole time i was installing, i was pissed because i had just gotten everything the way i liked it lol
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: my friend did that too
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: he said it was good
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: but why someone would do that, I don't know
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: but I use the default plastik theme, so that's me
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: every other theme I've seen is ugly
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: not me... i got mine *all* tweaked out
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: www.kde-look.org :P
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: screenshot?
<KaoticEvil> fate> of my desktop?
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: yes
<fatejudger> !samba
<ubotu> I guess samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<KaoticEvil> ah, i was needing that link anyways ;)
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: you gonne be here a bit?
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: yes
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: my wallpaper can bee seen here -> www.geocities.com/kaoticevil/power-of-darkness.jpg (it may be _ instead of - im not sure anymore)
<fatejudger> I have a complaint about the wiki guide for Windows Shares
<fatejudger> you can't do samba shares in the fstab
<fatejudger> since the network isn't even running when the fstab is processed
<fatejudger> that wiki entry should be deleted
<fatejudger> and erased from the bot
<fatejudger> or at least replaced with an explanation
<nalioth> fatejudger: fix it
<fatejudger> nalioth: I
<fatejudger> nalioth: I'll have to erase everything though
<nalioth> fatejudger: on the wiki or the bot?
<fatejudger> nalioth: on the wiki, but the bot will still have the entry
<fatejudger> nalioth: I'm going to figure out how to do it using runlevels
<nalioth> fatejudger: the wiki is for editing, just make sure you are correct 
<fatejudger> nalioth: as soon as I do that I can rewrite the guide
<fatejudger> uh oh, my mp3 player crashed
<fatejudger> rebooted
<fatejudger> lol
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: did you see the link for my wallpaper?
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: yes, lol
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: you like the goth stuff?
<fatejudger> does anyone know the default runlevel for Kubuntu?
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: some of it
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: 2
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: are you sure?
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: 1000%
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: i watch the boot process ;)
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: lol
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: suicide girls?
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: who?
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: that's the goth stuff
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: im not a *huge* fan of goth..
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: the wallpaper simply caught my eye... my tastes are very eclectic :)
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: I like that word
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: which one? eclectic?
<KaoticEvil> hmmmm... should i install a fractal generator?
<KaoticEvil> i amy make some for new wallpapers :)
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: lol
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: do a screenshot of your entire desktop
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: with windows and everything
<spiral> hi
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: ok, one second
<KaoticEvil> its kinda plain right now..
<nalioth> where did you get that wallpaper?
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: www.kde-look.org :)
<KaoticEvil> gimme just a sec to upload the screenshot...
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: uploading now...
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: www.geocities.com/kaoticevil/kao-desk.jpg
<nalioth> bah! nobody makes cool 1680x1050 wallpapers
<fatejudger> eww
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: why didn't you stick with the default plastik theme?
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: its too much for my poor lol grafx card :(
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: lol
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: im serious... its a 1MB intel i810 embedded card
<fatejudger> my layout is beautiful
<fatejudger> LOL
<fatejudger> 1mb
<fatejudger> I've got this great Battlestar Galactica wallpaper
<KaoticEvil> oh, im getting a Radeon 7200 from a friend.... once i get that, its on :>
<fatejudger> you're going to put a Radeon 7200 on that shitty thing?
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: it will go in my new box when i build it ;)
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: lol
<KaoticEvil> im going to turn this box into a CLI-ONLY server box :)
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: my machine is 2.4Ghz with 256 mb of RDRAM
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: and I consider that slow
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: although it runs damn fast in Linux
<KaoticEvil> mail, DHCP, web, FTP..the workd
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: it ran like a dog in Windows
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: lol
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: see, this box ios the opposite.. Win2K was faster :P
<KaoticEvil> hey, why not?
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: that's so stupid
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: what are you going to use a server for?
<KaoticEvil> i had a 200MHz Vaio LAPTOP running a web/mail server
<KaoticEvil> PLUS internet gateway
<KaoticEvil> for a 15-box LAN
<fatejudger> what does a LAN have anything to do with that?
<KaoticEvil> it was a 200MHz Pentium1 lappy
<fatejudger> and what games are you going to play on that shitty computer?
<KaoticEvil> lol none :P
<KaoticEvil> well, maybe solitaire ;)
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> I doubt Half-Life would even run on that
<KaoticEvil> on this? no
<KaoticEvil> diablo runs tho :)
<KaoticEvil> wtf
<KaoticEvil> adept is a piece of shit.
<KaoticEvil> i cant apt-get anything?! wtf?!
<fatejudger> LOL
<fatejudger> what's the error?
<KaoticEvil> its not resolving dependancies for me anymore :(
<fatejudger> ?
<fatejudger> package breakage?
<KaoticEvil> yeah, thats what i said...
<fatejudger> isn't there an autofix command?
<KaoticEvil> last time i installed xmms, it got the libs for me.. this time, its telling me that they wont be installed.
<fatejudger> what did you install exactly?
<KaoticEvil> yeah, apt-get -f install
<KaoticEvil> nothing yet LOL...
* KaoticEvil is away: smoke
* KaoticEvil is back.
<KaoticEvil> wonder if adept will work now...
<fatejudger> brb, gonna see if this runlevel thing works
<KaoticEvil> hve fun.. and good luck
<KaoticEvil> have*
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> thanks
<KaoticEvil> brb
<meng> is the kde3.5rc1 server up?
<fatejudger> *sigh*
<fatejudger> no luck...
<Hobbsee> so far so good for the upgrade
* Hobbsee replaces kmenu icon, again
<meng> i can't seem to see it updating at all
<meng> unless the apt line in the kubuntu page is wrong
<Hobbsee> meng: i think it is
<Hobbsee> let me get the correct one...
<Hobbsee> meng: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc1/ breezy main
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: what problems have you been having?
<meng> thanks
<DjDarkman> hy ,can someone tell me how could i set up my two cmedia soundcards in kubuntu?
<DjDarkman> ?
<DjDarkman> no one can help me?
<asraniel_> DjDarkman: you want to use both?
<DjDarkman> yes
<DjDarkman> i want to make the 1. soundcard the "primary"
<asraniel_> hm. i think there is something in the wiki about it, i had a similar problem, but i just wanted to use the second one and not the first, so i found this tutorial one day, look in the wiki
<DjDarkman> i want to do that too
<DjDarkman> thanx
<DjDarkman> asraniel_: but where do i have to look there?
<DjDarkman> in the logs?
<asraniel_> DjDarkman: you know what the wiki is?
<Hobbsee> anyone else running the kde 3.5 rc1 here?  fatejudger?
<Hobbsee> looking for someone to confirm something - not sure if it's my system, or a bug
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I'm going to be in a few minutes
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I just formatted my laptop
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: right, cool
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: going to download the binaries
<Hobbsee> what problems did you have?
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: you'll have to give me 10 or 15 minutes
<Hobbsee> sure
<DjDarkman> asraniel_: not realy ,https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat is it this?
<Hobbsee> !wiki
<Hobbsee> !wiki soundcard
<DjDarkman> so that`s how it worx...
<DjDarkman> !wiki soundcard
<Hobbsee> looks like it, but there's no soundcard page
<Hobbsee> so you've got to know the page that you want
<Wartah_linux> can any one help me enable samba server?
<fatejudger> !beta
<ubotu> fatejudger: I give up, what is it?
<fatejudger> !kde beta
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, fatejudger
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> kde3.5 is, like, totally, KDE 3.5beta2 out: http://tinyurl.com/ad4x6
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fatejudger about msg the bot
<nalioth> as in !dont !flood !the !channel !with !useless !fishing
<fatejudger> nalioth: well thank you very much
<fatejudger> nalioth: it was only twice
<fatejudger> only part of RC1 is compiled?
<fatejudger> why are they releasing it then?
<seaLne> early testing
<seaLne> also to build the rest of it you need the basic stuff
<Hobbsee> updated !kde3.5
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: you're a moderator?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> not in this forum
<Hobbsee> *irc channel
<nalioth> fatejudger: just lettin everyone know about !useless !fishing
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: im guesisng it went well, since youre here
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: works here
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: see PM
<KaoticEvil> it failed for me :(
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: how so?
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: did you apt-get install kdebase-bin to fix the errors?
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: nope...
<KaoticEvil> i just killed it  lol
<Hobbsee> lol...that wasnt too smart now was it lol?
<osh> I just can't get multimedia to work in kubuntu. What am I doing wrong? First of all kaffeine doesn't play the vobs and secondly it doesn't die and just hangs in the background eating cpu... :-/
<Hobbsee> should have tried installing the bit that had the dependancy problem first :P
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: meh.. i didnt lose anything :)
<Hobbsee> lol
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: no, it installed fine
<KaoticEvil> it wouldnt RUN ...
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: wouldnt run?  i wonder why not
<KaoticEvil> no clue
<KaoticEvil> probably my POS box had somethin to do with it ;)
<Hobbsee> lol
* Hobbsee pats laptop lovingly
* KaoticEvil kicks everyone who has a better system than him
<KaoticEvil> too bad thats everyone :(
<fatejudger> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<fatejudger> I love my laptop and desktop
<fatejudger> they're only 2.4 ghz machines
<fatejudger> one's a celeron and ones a p4
<fatejudger> but it's enough
<Hobbsee> true
<KaoticEvil> cept for the fact that they're intel based....
<KaoticEvil> i miss my dual Athlon box! :(
<DjDarkman> noone knows how to set the 'default' soundcard?
<insanekane> osh: have you tried installing the xine engine for kaffeine ?
<insanekane> osh: and also the w32codecs ?
<DjDarkman> #ubuntu-hardware
<DjDarkman> sorry
<picca> does kubuntu still use gnome utilities for things like package management?
<KaoticEvil> picca: no.
<Hobbsee> picca: no, there's adept
<Hobbsee> !tell picca about adept
<KaoticEvil> theres adept, apt-get, and aptitude
<Hobbsee> that too
<KaoticEvil> i wonder if i could run lxdoom on this...
<KaoticEvil> DooM 2 ran ok...
<picca> i am just thinking that i'd like to move from ubuntu to kubuntu because i like KDE, but i wouldn't like it if there were still all the gnome stuff from ubuntu installed - so if i download the ISO and do a fresh install will gnome be installed with all its stuff?
<Hobbsee> picca: no, if you download a kubuntu iso, there will be no gnome stuff installed
<picca> that is excellent Hobbsee :)
<KaoticEvil> ya gotta do that yourself lol
<Hobbsee> definetly
<picca> just what i am after
<Hobbsee> i cant stand gnome either :P
<picca> :)
<KaoticEvil> sadly, i have a need to isntall some gnome libs :(
<picca> i just don't like having a mixture of gnome and kde apps - i prefer everything to be KDE
<Hobbsee> mine's predominantly kde
<picca> i am currently running KDE under ubuntu and i have to say it seems a lot faster than gnome
<Hobbsee> picca: it seems like it could be, some people say it is, some say it isnt
<_basic> yo
<picca> i guess it depends on your system
<Hobbsee> hey _basic 
<Hobbsee> true
<_basic> anyone wanna tell me how to put a user back into the default groups
<_basic> i was trying to add myself to the games group and it deleted me from the other groups
<KaoticEvil> oh, if adept crashes on me again, im gonna be PISSED!
<insanekane> _basic: i dont wanna tell you
<_basic> :(
<_basic> im root user right now
<rendi> Sir how to configure kubuntu my mouse serial i'm use breezy
<xxenon> morning. I can see kubuntu.org announcing 3.5RC1, but I dont see any upgrade actually available
<xxenon> (same apt source)
<KaoticEvil> xxenon: you have to add the repos yourself...
<_basic> or is there a log somewhere
<rendi> i type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but no option about mouse serial there
<_basic> where would the log be for everything outputted in bash
<xxenon> KaoticEvil - I added the one listed on the homepage. Same as beta 2
<xxenon> http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35rc1.php needs to be updated.
<xxenon> repo is wrong
<Hobbsee> xxenon: already PM'd Riddell about this
<Hobbsee> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc1/ breezy main is the correct repo
<rendi> hello
<Hobbsee> hi rendi
<rendi> how ?
<xxenon> Hobbsee - okay
<KaoticEvil> yeah, thats it lol... i was looking for it...
<Hobbsee> xxenon: that repo, "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc1/ breezy main" will get you the upgrade
<KaoticEvil> i dont think ill be trying it agian tho...
<KaoticEvil> again*
<xxenon> Hobbsee - yeah...found it..upgrade in progess :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<rendi> how to configure kubuntu with my mouse serial i'm use breezy
<rendi> ?
<Hobbsee> rendi: it didnt work when you plugged it in?
<insanekane> rendi: i think, you may have to do some XFree86Config hacking
<rendi> blah
<insanekane> rendi: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rendi> so it mean breeze can't use with serial mouse
<rendi> i have done with that
<rendi> i use /dev/ttyS0
<rendi> not work
<insanekane> rendi: i have used serial mice with kubuntu .. they get detected on their own, without any problems
<eckhart> hi
<insanekane> rendi: what about the option Protocol ?
<eckhart> http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35rc1.php <-- that page is a bit strange
<rendi> insanekane u use default conf without edit anything ??
<insanekane> rendi: yep the system auto detects everything ... seeing as serial mice were around for a *long* time
<eckhart> as it still tells about kde 3.5 beta2
<KaoticEvil> ubotu: tell eckhart about kde3.5
<Hobbsee> eckhart: link is wrong
<Hobbsee> should be deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc1/ breezy main
<eckhart> Hobbsee: yeah, i guessed that ;-)
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: does ubotu have correct info?
<Hobbsee> no, it's linking to the page
<rendi> ok thanks insanekane i'll reconfigure again 
<Hobbsee> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc1/ breezy main
<Hobbsee> is the link you want
<KaoticEvil> ok
<KaoticEvil> damn java is freakin huge.
<Hobbsee> not sure if Riddell wants the bot updated
<KaoticEvil> where does apt-get cache the deb's it downloads?
<insanekane> KaoticEvil: /var/cache/apt
<KaoticEvil> and does it delete them when after they're installed?
<insanekane> KaoticEvil: not unless you do a purge
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: apt-get stores it's debs in /var/cache/apt/archives
<KaoticEvil> cool.. i may make me a CD...
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: or a -clean
<KaoticEvil> right.. ive done -clean before
<CellarDoor> evening all
<KaoticEvil> ah hell.. i forgot to install samba with this run. dammit.
<CellarDoor> my kubuntu is cactus
<rendi> it work thanks c ya
<CellarDoor> I'm using an ubuntu live CD... does anyone know how I can mount my hard drive so I can edit my xorg.conf and maybe (fingers crossed) be able to boot my system again ?
<insanekane> CellarDoor: mount /dev/hd<devicename> /<mountpoint> should work
<nalioth> CellarDoor: you can edit your xorg.conf from a console on the installed ubuntu
<CellarDoor> ?
<CellarDoor> I'm a n00b
<insanekane> hmm
<CellarDoor> I cant boot my installed kubuntu
<nalioth> CellarDoor: then you dont have an xorg problem
<CellarDoor> I'm not sure what my device name is for my hard drive
<Hobbsee> CellarDoor: fdisk -l
<insanekane> sudo ..
<CellarDoor> kubuntu starts up and seems to be starting normally, my nvidia screen flashes up momentarily (not as long as usual) then it goes back to text and stops
<amu> CellarDoor: open a konsole and type: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt .. .ext3 ist the filesystype /dev/hda1 your 1st. ide harddisk /mnt mountpoint 
<Russel-Athletic> is there a mirror to the kubuntu kde3.5rc1 packages?
<nalioth> amu: that isn't his problem
<nalioth> amu: CellarDoor is ignorant of his options
<CellarDoor> that I am
<nalioth> CellarDoor: at your text, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nalioth> CellarDoor: and choose the VESA option (this will get you going until you can figure out nvidia)
<amu> nalioth: hehe
<CellarDoor> nalioth ? I'm using a live cd
<nalioth> CellarDoor: then get out of it and boot back into your regular install
<CellarDoor> I already said i cant
<CellarDoor> It hangs
* Hobbsee updates bot - it now has the correct repository for kde3.5 rc1
<CellarDoor> thats why Im using a live cd
<Hobbsee> !tell Russel-Athletic about kde3.5
<Hobbsee> Russel-Athletic: not sure about a mirror
* KaoticEvil sighs and shakes his head @ CellarDoor 
<Russel-Athletic> there is no mirror...
<Russel-Athletic> the problem is, i am behind a proxy (can't configure it) and it gives me the old packages
<Hobbsee> even with the new repository?
<Russel-Athletic> !tell Russel-Athletic about kde3.5
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, kde3.5 is KDE 3.5 Release Candidate 1 is out: http://tinyurl.com/dycgf - the repository to add is "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc1/ breezy main"
<Hobbsee> if that helps
<Russel-Athletic> thx it works
<Hobbsee> :)
<Russel-Athletic> on the homepage there is still the beta2 rep
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's wrong, PM'd the guy who does the page about it already
<Russel-Athletic> k
<CellarDoor> ok, could someone tell me how to mount my hard drive using this live CD so I can edit my xorg.conf ?
<spiral> anyone knows if others packages should come soon or if it may be delayed for sometime ?
<Hobbsee> spiral: for which?
<nalioth> CellarDoor: scroll up and read waht amu told you?
<spiral> Hobbsee: kde 3.5rc1
<Hobbsee> i'm assuming that more will be done over teh weekend, but couldnt tell you for sure, as i'm not compiling them
<spiral> Hobbsee: 'right
<KaoticEvil> hmmmmm... now thats odd...
<Russel-Athletic> k restarting for kde3.5rc1... see you on my next question :)
* Hobbsee contemplates installing dapper on a spare partition
<Hobbsee> hehe good luck Russel-Athletic!
<_thumper_> http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35rc1.php still says to put beta2 in sources.list
<Hobbsee> _thumper_: it's wrong
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> kde3.5 is, like, totally, KDE 3.5 Release Candidate 1 is out: http://tinyurl.com/dycgf - the repository to add is "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc1/ breezy main"
<_thumper_> I realised that
<Hobbsee> right, cool
<clemux> hi
<bimberi> hi clemux
<CellarDoor> amu I don't understand
<murray> anyone know if you can map the next/prev tab keys in firefox to something other than the defaults?
<eliezer> kde or gnome?
<murray> kde
<eliezer> yeah, i tought the same, murray.
<_thumper_> I've just installed KDE3.5RC1 and adept shows three packages are BROKEN (installed), how bad is this?
<co_mo_janda> #banda aceh
<_thumper_> they are kdebase, kdesktop and kdm
<spiral> _thumper_: apt-get -f install in a shell maybe ?
<Hobbsee> _thumper_: tried sudo apt-get install...let me get it...
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install kdebase-bin
<Hobbsee> then upgrade
<Hobbsee> and it should be fine
<Hobbsee> then go write it in the wiki :P
<Hobbsee> already done that, and it works
<spiral> _thumper_: you might see a problem with kde-data... I had to do : dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.5-rc1-0ubuntu0breezy1_all.deb
* _thumper_ gotta go, kids call
<hc> Aloha - erhm, where can i download libdvdcss ?
<eliezer> www.google.com
<hc> brilliant
<eliezer> :)
<robotgeek> !tell hc about RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> I heard libdvdcss2 is to enable DVD playback, read and use this local file for libdvdcss2 /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh   Don't have this file? Install "libdvdread3"
<freeflying> are there similar package as streamtuner in kde
<nalioth> y'all get with the program
<robotgeek> that's faster :)
<nalioth> use the bot to help everyone
<mornfall> KaoticEvil: maybe you forgot to report the BUG?
<hc> brillaint - thanks
<KaoticEvil> mornfall: huh?
<mornfall> #kubuntu: < KaoticEvil> oh, if adept crashes on me again, im gonna be PISSED!
<KaoticEvil> heh.. i didnt get a crash screen.. it just died
<mornfall> keep your piss for yourself, or at least be helpful
<KaoticEvil> if i had gotten a crash screen, i would have reported it
<KaoticEvil> it just went *poof*
<mornfall> so it's worth complaining about but not reporting right?
<murray> how'd you change the font in konsole?
<KaoticEvil> mornfall: what was i supposed to report? that it just dissapeared on me?
<robotgeek> i thought kde had a program which launched an reported the bugs for you when a program crashes?
<mornfall> KaoticEvil: maybe what were you doing at the time, if it's reproducible, how, ...?
<KaoticEvil> i was just going thru the packages.. and no, it hasnt happened before or since
<KaoticEvil> robotgeek: it does, but it didnt come up
* KaoticEvil shrugs
<murray> or rather, how do you change the fonts such that the changes remain when you quit konsole and restart it
<KaoticEvil> murray: change the font, then click Settings -> Save as Default
<murray> ta
<KaoticEvil> yup :)
<kie> hello
<kie> i got a problem withz my grub loader after reinstalling windows on my first patition
<kie> my grub loader isn't there anymore
<KaoticEvil> kie: thats because windows installs its own bootloader
<kie> yeah i know
<bimberi> kie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<kie> thx
<KaoticEvil> wow... they got everything on the wiki lol
<bimberi> kie: np :)
<bimberi> KaoticEvil: it's a helluva url innit? :)
<KaoticEvil> yeah, no joke
<julius> kubuntu or genome?
<{{corona}}> hi after my last reboot the boot sequence ends up in a file system check on root and asks for root password! now my sudo password does not work as root. and therefore the only other option is to press ctrl-d which reboots the system and the same thing happens again. earlier a ctrl-d would carry on and kubuntu would startup. can someone help?
<{{corona}}> anyone here to help?
<Niomi> it's a wee hour of the morning here in the states, everyone is likely asleep.. i know i should be. the kubuntu channel is quiet compared to ubuntu, don't give up and try again :)
<{{corona}}> oh ok then you should sleep too
* KaoticEvil doesnt sleep
<bimberi> {{corona}}: can you boot into "recovery mode"?  if so, set a root password that you can use for the fsck
<hussam> it shouldn't ask for root password for filesystem check, at least it doesn't here.
<{{corona}}> even recovery mode gets into thiis file check
<bimberi> {{corona}}: :(
<{{corona}}> :(
<hussam> ask in #ubuntu
<{{corona}}> ok
<KaoticEvil> brb, restarting K
<bimberi> {{corona}}: another thought -  try running fsck from a livecd
<{{corona}}> well i dont have one..
<{{corona}}> i shall look around
<{{corona}}> are there any special boot up commands i can give?
<KaoticEvil> ubuntu-dekstop is a meta-pakage, right?
<crimsun> yes.
<KaoticEvil> so its safe to remove it?
<crimsun> same as edubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, and xubuntu-desktop
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> just remember to add it back when you dist-upgrade to dapper
<crimsun> s/when/before/
<KaoticEvil> s/before/if ;)
<KaoticEvil> i probably wont... not on this box...
<murr> when i log off the session is saved. how can i disable this?
<KaoticEvil> what abou language-support-en.... can i remove that one as well?
<KaoticEvil> about*
<LeeJunFan> murr: in kcontrol under kde components is session manager.
<LeeJunFan> murr: you want to tell it to start with an empty session on login.
<KaoticEvil> hey LeeJunFan :)
<murr> LeeJunFan: ah, ok. thank you
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: hi, you still working on kde?
<KaoticEvil> nah
<KaoticEvil> it wouldnt start :P
<KaoticEvil> so i killed it, and re-installed heh
<KaoticEvil> getting things sorted out now
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: hrm, I didn't see 'wouldn't start' on the known issues page. hehe :)
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: I did see someoen said theres a problem with arts though.
<KaoticEvil> lol LeeJunFan 
<KaoticEvil> i think ill wait until im a bit more knowledgable before i go running pre-release software tho ;)
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: I've found that running a pre release desktop environment just isn't worth the few extra features you get, not if it's on a system you actually want to make use of.
<KaoticEvil> exactly my point :)
<KaoticEvil> perhaps one day... like with KDE 4.5 or something:P
<KaoticEvil> ah, finally.. OOo is GONE! yay! *does a happy dance*
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: I've got my system partitioned with 2 5G's, and a big part for /home so I have one 5G part with the OS I use, and another 5G for playing, usually run devel version of kubuntu.
<KaoticEvil> wow
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: that way I can play on one and if it's messed up I can always boot back to stable one.
<KaoticEvil> right
<KaoticEvil> eventually, im going to ahve me a system with 6 or 7 differnet OS's on it :)
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: esp prerelease that is less than 12 hours old, eh?
<KaoticEvil> for trouble shooting purposes
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: OS junkie.
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: i was here when Riddell posted it.. i was downloading less thna 5 mins later :P
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: yes, i am...
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: at one point, i had VMWare installed under XP, and i had 25 different OS's installed...
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: you could install windows 7 times and setup a rotation schedule to use a different one each day, which should greatly extend the amount of time between having to re-install windows :)
<KaoticEvil> and i would routinely boot 7 or 8 of them at one time
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: haha, I did something like that just to be a smart ass.
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: And I ran them all at once and took a screenshot.
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: i never had a problem with windows stability, at least not after i moved to 2k/XP
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: as did i... it has since been lost on the internet somewhere... lol
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: well we're lucky you are not a cinder
<KaoticEvil> and, tbh, i had a 98 install that ran non-stop, and was used, every day, for almsot a year
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: windows 3.1,95,98, plus I had uae running amiga, and mac emulation, and the commodore 64,128, vic, pet, etc... all on the screen at one time.
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: mine were all 32-bit OS's ;)
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: a cinder?
<nalioth> pre release software 5 minutes old? smokin hot dude
* LeeJunFan goes on a search through thousands of digital photos to find the screenshot :)
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: i had 95, 98, 98SE, ME, 2K Pro, Server, and Adv. Server, XP Pro and Home...
<KaoticEvil> all running at the same time on an XP Pro host system
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: please dont scare us with your history of abuse
<LeeJunFan> I think I did this before XP was out if I remember right.
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: :P
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: do i sense a lil animosity? :P
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: no. you sense several train car loads of it
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: ive also installed XP on a 200MHz pentium 1 laptop, with 128MB of RAM
<KaoticEvil> LOL nalioth 
<Hobbsee> :)
<KaoticEvil> ok, well, im off to watch a movie
<`Nomad> hi..  Could someone show me what their fstab line is for /home?   Mine got screwed up, and I can't run scripts anymore..
<KaoticEvil> or something.. maybe i can sleep...
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: hehe, I've been there too. As long as you don't run out of ram by using more than one app at a time it's usable.
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: i was running several apps at once..
<`Nomad> Mine has this now     /dev/hda3 /home ext3 defaults,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid,users 0 2
<KaoticEvil> and i was ripping an ISO ;)
<`Nomad> I have a feeling that the defaults doesn't go there
<LeeJunFan> What do you know, I found my screenshot in the first dir I looked in. Only it is windows XP and I only have one copy of windows running in this one. I swear I had one running with more windows too somewhere. The search goes on.
<insanekane> what do i do to get rid of this error ? -> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<LeeJunFan> damn, fish:// nor sftp:// doesn't seem to work for me in konqueror :(
<LeeJunFan> hrm, fish doesn't like the non-standard port I have ssh listening on.
<CORONA> hi i got my boot thing fixed
<LeeJunFan> http://home.skycon.net/~junfan/snapshot2.png
<Kibou> anyone else getting an "growisofs did not exit cleanly" error with k3b?
<LeeJunFan> Kibou: I haven't.
<Snifffurt> Hello.
<LeeJunFan> Kibou: what type of DVD are you burning? not sure that it matters.
<LeeJunFan> Kibou: I don't think I've done a data DVD in a while.
<Snifffurt> After experiencing some bugs in Kmail I made sort of the decision to switch back to thunderbird. But is there a way to import ~/Mail/* into thunderbird?
<Hobbsee> Snifffurt: is there an export mail option in kmail?
<Kibou> data dvd.. yea
<Snifffurt> Hobbsee: but how will I import the result into TB
<Snifffurt> ?
<Kibou> the dvd is fine though
<Hobbsee> there's an import button
<Kibou> plays fine.. did a md5 check on the files
<Hobbsee> hey, where's it gone!
<Hobbsee> *goes off and searches*
<Hobbsee> ah....
<Kibou> just that error annoys and after it ejects the dvd it doesn't insert it again to verify
<Hobbsee> Snifffurt: go into your address book in TB, tools, import, then import from there, if it will let you
<Snifffurt> Hobbsee: It will only import comunicator 4 data AFAIS
<Hobbsee> darn
<Snifffurt> Hobbsee: the adressbook is no prob
<Hobbsee> afais?
<Snifffurt> throuch .csv
<Snifffurt> AFAIS= As Far As I See
<Hobbsee> rightt
<Snifffurt> Hobbsee: and where is this "export mail" button?
<Hobbsee> i could have sworn i saw it there, back when i tried using kmail...dont all email programs have an export button?
<Hobbsee> i'm sorry, maybe it's gone awol
<Snifffurt> Kmail doesent seem to be one of them
<Snifffurt> But AFAIK it uses the Maildir standard
<Snifffurt> wich is open
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: I think OE has an exploit button.
<LeeJunFan> :)
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: hehehehehe
<LeeJunFan> anyone ever use the kde kiosktool? I've got a library that wants me to install linux on all their workstations because they are sick of spending money and time on spyware and and antivirus removal and tools.
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: First of all, congrats with the job. Most of us have to fight to convince people :)
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: Secondly, I have played with the thing and liked it much.
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: nice, thanks.
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: But your chance of success is greatest if you can fit whatever they need in a web application, and limit the user interface to a single konqueror.
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: it's funny, I actually recommended they not do it because of the learning curve for the staff, drew up a big pros/cons, but they insisted.
<Juerd> Learning curves are very temporary.
<Juerd> They had to learn how to use the current system, they will have to learn how to use the next one, regardless of when and which.
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: for the most part, I probably will. The main problem is going to be web pages that only display correctly with IE.
<Juerd> Are those internal pages, or internet stuff?
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: basically they are going to get konqueror and/or firefox with openoffice and kpdf.
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: internet stuff.
<Juerd> Ah
<Juerd> Then consider running a proxy that adds a message to known IE-only sites
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: I suppose if it turns out to be a super problem there's always the option of crossover with ie.
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: but I hate that crutch.
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: yeah, they get their internet from me and they already have a squidserver with a content filter on it.
<Juerd> In a red box: "The creators of this web site choose not to support our system. Some elements may look bad or even function incorrectly."
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: amazing how many pervs will try to look at pr0n in broad daylight in a public place with 100 other people and kids walking around them.
<Juerd> Wow.
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: I'm sad to say the small town I live in here is infested with pervs.
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: Avoid Wine.
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: yeah, I'd like to avoid any windows dependancies if at all possible.
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: And other methods of running IE. It'll only get you the same problems a Windows machine has, but without the Windows framework needed to fix them.
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: yeah, that was my thought. Nothing like having to run spybot on linux. hehe
<Juerd> Also, realize that OpenOffice.org, as a non-KDE program, cannot easily be limited.
<Juerd> One thing I've done for a single public terminal, is to simply restore the entire home directory each time the machine is rebooted.
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: yeah, I'm not too worried about that. I figured what I'll do is to chmod many of the files in the /home dir as non writeable so worst case scenario if someone does manage to change a setting a logout/in will fix it all.
<Juerd> It boots fast, and the user only gets one button to log out, which is connected to the RESET pins on the motherboard.
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: yeah, I considered that route too.
<Juerd> The upside of this is that every user starts with a very clean environment
<Juerd> But can still do everything they like.
<Juerd> Depending on the circumstances, it may even be nice to give users their own accounts.
<Juerd> Which for a small fee (excluded staff) they can retain.
* Juerd didn't use the Kiosk thing, by the way
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: thought about that too, would give them more opportunity to learn linux if I allowed them to play with it, and simply had something setup so the staff could clean the account if a patrom messes it up.
<jatos> hi
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: Cleaning is a matter of wiping everything except ~/documents :)
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: And then copying /etc/skel back to it
<jatos> I had a problem yesterday with kaffeine complaning is can't find a decoded for mp3 or wma, with win32 codes installed
<jatos> installed xine, still doesn't work
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: right, I've put a lot of thought into this too. I did a kiosk system a LONG time ago with kde 1.something. hehe
<Juerd> jatos: Have you installed the libmad0 package?
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: but that was just one, this is going to be a bit bigger.
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: I hope for you that it is possible to set up a single beefed up server, and have the clients run dumbed down X terminals
<jatos> no...
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: That makes maintenance a hell of a lot easier than maintaining a lot of separate computers :)
<jatos> just installing....
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: yeah, I've got the beefed up server already, and it's a library rebuilding so they are getting all brand new workstations too.
<jatos> have now though, waiting to see if it works
<jatos> same problem
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: Just don't forget to set up ulimits and disable java ;)
<Juerd> !mp3
<LeeJunFan> so, with a bunch of identical machines and HD's I can dd from one setup hd to all the others.
<Juerd> jatos: Type !mp3
<jatos> !mp3
<Juerd> jatos: Now read the message you got :)
<jatos> Someone said that 22 seconds ago
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: Yea. Be careful with hostnames, though. It may be useful to script something to set the hostname based on the IP address you get.
<jatos> uboto doesn't seem to understand
<jatos> !wma
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<jatos> !restricted
<thoreauputic> bah too long
<thoreauputic> it gets diverted to msg
<LeeJunFan> !ubotu wake the f*k up!
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, LeeJunFan
<LeeJunFan> hehe, saw that.
<Juerd> thoreauputic: That's why the factoids should be limited to a single URL
<thoreauputic> anyway it's  wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> Juerd: yes, they are getting too long
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: I'll probably just use DHCP as for the hostnames issue.
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: In any case, good luck to you, and please document your experiences in an article, or a journal.
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: One quick public note from your side may save others troubles you run into.
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: will do. I'm wondering if I should use ldap or simply mount /home over nfs from the server.
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: My favourite is to use simply X terminals
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: The actual programs then run on the server
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: Any standard linux distribution, without ldap or nfs, can then be used.
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: It does require a server that can handle a lot.
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: true, but then one konqueror with a runaway plugin kills the group.
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: ulimit
<LeeJunFan> well, ulimit. 
<LeeJunFan> right.
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: /etc/security/limits.conf
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: How many workstations would this thing have?
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: yeah, I've worked with that before too, back in the suicidal days of allowing people to have shell access on the ISP webserver. hehe
<Juerd> My rule of thumb is to have 100 MB of RAM per workstation, but usually they use less than 80
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: 30 I think.
<Juerd> Oh, that's very doable
<LeeJunFan> yeah, I think that's probably the way to go. Although one thing I have never done is remote X terminals. :)
<osh> I just can't get multimedia to work in kubuntu. What am I doing wrong? First of all kaffeine doesn't play the vobs and secondly it doesn't die and just hangs in the background eating cpu... :-/
<jatos> btw, anyone know how to use wifi using just the console
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: It's easy.
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: The X *server* runs on the client computer, the X *client* is a program that connects to it, and it runs on the server computer.
<osh> Is there a more updated faq than the one in /topic which is for hoary?
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: Set up, on the client, an X server, and run nothing on it. This is as simple as running X (not startx)
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: I understand that :) I just have never configured it to connect to a remote X server on boot.
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: Then, on the server computer, run "DISPLAY=192.168.1.1 startkde" and you're done.
<Juerd> (This assumes you want automatic (or actually, no) logins)
<Juerd> You can also use a desktop manager like kdm or gdm.
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: right, I think that's the route I'll go and allow multiple user accounts.
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: Have it run: X & ssh guest@server "DISPLAY=$MYIP:0 startkde"
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: Or, even simpler:
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: X & ssh -X guest@server startkde
<Juerd> Which saves you the trouble of trying to find your own IP.
<Juerd> And lets ssh do the X forwarding.
<Juerd> Extra goodness about that is that you can have ssh compress everything, to limit network use.
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: right. thanks.
<Juerd> Hm, a little correction: X & DISPLAY=:0 ssh -X guest@server startkde
<Juerd> Otherwise it doesn't know that it should use the local display :)
<Juerd> LeeJunFan: I'm off to get some food now. Again, good luck and keep the world informed :)
<spiral> 'bye
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: thanks for the help.
<LeeJunFan> Juerd: later.
<osh> does kaffeine work for you guys? I'm |-- --| this far from throwing kubuntu out and going back to gentoo. Atleast there I can get the fscking media player working. :-(
<osh> Some sort of feedback would be nice. Is it my installation that is botched because kaffeine works for everyone else, is it a known issue? Is there a fix? The faq in /topic is outdated so no help there. I can fix most things myself but I don't want to go out chasing something that is already known.
<Juerd> It works for me. I have no idea what could be wrong with yours, though.
<PJeremy> osh: have you installed w32codecs ?
<jatos> osh, just get VLC
<jatos> it will make you life a lot easier...
<osh> PJeremy: I did, from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-extras/, but that doesn't explain the hanging process. And it still doesnt work. :-/ 
<jatos> ah...
<osh> jatos: I can get vlc and probably will, but if kaffeine doesn't work that might indicate that other things are broken on my machine too. I'd like to find out what's wrong. 
<jatos> kaffeine doesn't work for me, half the packages for it don't come as standard
<slow-motion> hallo
<osh> jatos: Ah, good to know. Atleast I'm not alone with this problem then. =)
<jatos> lol
<jatos> if you want anything to work I say get VLC
<jatos> all its needs now is a playlist plugin...
<PJeremy> jatos: wmv don't work for me in vlc..
<PJeremy> of course.. wmv is not very important either..
<jatos> oh, I can get all other formats to work
<jatos> got win32 codes?
<jatos> *codecs
<PJeremy> jatos: yea, it's just wmv in vlc, which works in mplayer, and mplayer crashes with dvds, which vlc plays fine heh..
<v-dogg> can somebody recommend a good SVN gui for KDE?
<v-dogg> I've used TortoiseSVN on Windows
<PJeremy> osh: i think the "not dieing and eating cpu" was already known in hoary...
<osh> PJeremy: That's what I seem to remember too but one would assume that an issue like that would be fixed between releases?
<PJeremy> osh: yea. i haven't used kaffeine yet, since it crashed in-game scenes in wine if i didn't kill it before playing in hoary..
<jatos> btw anyone here use windows as well ubuntu, whether out of choice or because you have to eg work pc's
<v-dogg> jatos: _o/
<PJeremy> jatos: i do, for games not working in wine/cedega
<caz481> According to the beta kde probelms page, it says to lock the arts packages.  How do I lock a package?
<jatos> ah
<jatos> to be honest, cedega sucks big time
<jatos> some may argue thats my opinion but with experiences, I have good grounds
<PJeremy> jatos: well, it supports the wrong games for me...
<murray_> hello ... how'd you trigger suspend to ram/disk, once you've enabled it in the system settings -> acpi ?
<buz> can anyone explain why http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35rc1.php points to the beta2 repository?
<nalioth> buz: it is a misprint
<buz> copy paste it seems
<buz> so i can just use http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc1 ?
<buz> yeah that seems to work
<nalioth> !kde3.5
<ubotu> hmm... kde3.5 is KDE 3.5 Release Candidate 1 is out: http://tinyurl.com/dycgf - the repository to add is "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc1/ breezy main"
<buz> yeah i figured that by trial and error ;)
<buz> lets hope arts is fixed
<nalioth> pin it
<botein> hi
<v-dogg> how do I unmount usb memory stick from kde?
<LeeJunFan> v-dogg: how did you mount it?
<v-dogg> just plugged it in
<botein> Today there was an anouncement that a new kde version had been released.
<botein> The link in this post looks wrong to me
<LeeJunFan> v-dogg: there should be a system menu right next to the kde menu on your taskbar, go to media.
<nalioth> !kde3.5
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, kde3.5 is KDE 3.5 Release Candidate 1 is out: http://tinyurl.com/dycgf - the repository to add is "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc1/ breezy main"
<LeeJunFan> v-dogg: once you are in media:// in konqueror just right click the device and choose to remove safely.
<botein> @ubotu the repo is not yet complete
<v-dogg> LeeJunFan: thank you very much
<LeeJunFan> np.
<v-dogg> I'm begining to like this... :)
<v-dogg> what's the current KDE version?
<botein> upstream or kubuntu?
<nalioth> pin arts
<v-dogg> kubuntu
<v-dogg> ie. what kde version am I using :)
<botein> breezy has 3.4.3
<LeeJunFan> anybody running kubuntu inside vmware RC with linux as a host? I need to setup 2 kubuntu's in vmware to start work on a remote X server client.
<acvardar> Hello, I am having a weird problem about internet speed. pages loads extremely slow on Konqueror, is there any setting I have to play with? approximately it tkaes 2 minutes to open google.com on a 1.5 Mbit connection while on the same computer running XP loads the page in just a second.
<LeeJunFan> acvardar: I wonder if it's a deeper networking problem, that doesn't make sense, and no you shouldn't have to set anything special up.
<nalioth> acvardar: have you restarted all your networking devices?
<acvardar> hmm not, maybe i should restart the adls modem, i will eb back shortly.
<LeeJunFan> acvardar: try pinging your gateway IP from a command line with this 'sudo ping -c 500 -i .002 -s 1472 [gateway ip] ' and make sure the pings aren't dropping or getting high latency.
<nalioth> acvardar: let it sit for at least 2 minutes, and unplug any routers you may have also
<LeeJunFan> anyone know if ATI has a driver that compiles clean on 2.6.14 yet?
<acvardar> i tried that ping and it is extremely nice speed
<acvardar> 500 packaets transmitted adn 500 received , 0 lost, time 2100ms
<LeeJunFan> acvardar: well, it doesn't seem like it could be a network problem then, but you may as well rule it out and try restarting everything.
<botein> @LeeJunFan would be interesting. Isn't 2.6.14 dapper goal?
<acvardar> i will eb back after modem restart.
<LeeJunFan> botein: I dunno, I haven't started using dapper just yet, maybe next weekend :)
<LeeJunFan> acvardar: your pings are a little higher than mine
<LeeJunFan> acvardar: nevermind. they are still way low.
<v-dogg> and one more question (for now): how can I (down)load new locales/languages to kubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> v-dogg: adept should take care of that for you.
<v-dogg> I'm now using US English but I'd like to try my own language too
<LeeJunFan> v-dogg: what is your native language? Just curious, your grammer seems very good for english not being your native :)
<nalioth> LeeJunFan: not surprising is it?
<v-dogg> LeeJunFan: Finnish
<LeeJunFan> nalioth: for some it is, I'm used to non-english people phrasing more like yoda.
<LeeJunFan> nalioth: mostly middle eastern and asian do that though.
<v-dogg> haha
<cvardar> i am back and still having the sam e problem
<nalioth> LeeJunFan: offtopic: the american school system sucks harshly /offtopic
<cvardar> it takes decades to load jus t apage
<cvardar> anybody has an idea in order to find the source of the problem ?
<LeeJunFan> cvardar: install wget if you don't already have it.
<nalioth> cvardar: do you have a livecd?
<LeeJunFan> cvardar: I'm going to setup a test for you.
<LeeJunFan> nalioth: that's too obvious. :)
<cvardar> no i do not have it right here just installed kubuntu 5.10 but if needed i cna downlaod
<angelusco> heyall
<nalioth> LeeJunFan: but easy
<LeeJunFan> cvardar: yeah, see if you can sudo apt-get install wget
<angelusco> why my web sites doesn't look like in windogs
<cvardar> ye sit succeded setted up wget 1.20-2ubuntu0.1
<angelusco> i mean, i tried to enter to some web site and it doesn't look fine, somethings are out of their places and i can't c some java applet
<LeeJunFan> cvardar: once you have that installed 'wget -O /dev/null http://www.skycon.net/test.img' that will download a 10MB test image from my server and dump it to /dev/null so you won't really be saving it. Basically just using wget to test your speed to rule out if it's a connection thing or just konqueror.
<LeeJunFan> cvardar: you don't have to download the whole thing, you can hit crtl-c after you let it go for 20 seconds or so, just make note of the speed wget is downloading at.
<LjL> LeeJunFan: to test connection speed, I'd use axel and download a file that has many mirrors, so that download speed won't be influenced by the specific host or network one is downloading from
<cvardar> for last 20 seconds it says resolving www.skycon.net
<cvardar> now ia m downlaodin gwith 159 K/s
<LeeJunFan> cvardar: that might be your problem. your DNS settings don't seem happy.
<cvardar> so it seems resolving the addres tkaes barely 30 seconds or so
<v-dogg> I changed the language to Finnish and logged out but wasn't able to log back in because the keyboard stoped working
<cvardar> i guess so, 
<v-dogg> rebooting solved it
<LeeJunFan> cvardar: if you cat /etc/resolv.conf what do you see there?
<v-dogg> and now I'm using Finnish kubuntu
<v-dogg> and it seems to rock :)
<cvardar> i see nameserver 192.168.1.1
<LeeJunFan> angelusco: that's a side effect of people who design pages and don't care if the pages meet standards, as long as they test it in IE and it look okay for them they figure it must be okay for everyone.
<LeeJunFan> cvardar: and I suspect you are using DHCP on your network to configure your networking?
<cvardar> yes i do, but i cna avoid it .
<cvardar> doe sit make sense?
<LeeJunFan> cvardar: well, if your windows box uses DHCP too then it should be using the same settings for DNS, and if so then it doesn't make sense why it would take so long to resolve with linux.
<LeeJunFan> cvardar: maybe your windows box has the DNS settings for your provider manually entered in?
<cvardar> lets try to assing fixed ip, to isee if it will change something. actually all other 3 monuters uses dhcp without problem here
<angelusco> leejunfan, so i won't c that page fine... well, np i hate when people do that, to make a web just for ie
<angelusco> is there something like macromedia flash or even better the macromedia flash for linux ?
<PJeremy> does anyone here use Opera?
<angelusco> pjeremy, i don't
<LjL> PJeremy: used to, but long ago
<PJeremy> opera can't find operamotifwrapper-3.. even after i installed libmotif-3 ..
<LeeJunFan> cvardar: you may also want to install dnsutils which will give you dig, you can troubleshoot all DNS problems nicely with that.
<cvardar> it seems dns utils already isntalled but i never used it. also tried from system settings>netwrok settings, to change the ip manually but they ar enot editable even after clicking on administrator mode and entering password still uneditable from GUI
<LeeJunFan> try this, 'dig @192.168.1.1 www.twin-valley.net' and see how long it takes.
<LeeJunFan> cvardar: you can edit resolv.conf with a text editor like 'sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf' and change the nameserver IP, but when your DHCP renews itself, or you reboot it will over-write it.
<cvardar> dig command took 9 seconds. 
<LeeJunFan> yeah, that's too long. should be milliseconds, doesn't make much sense though.
<cvardar> how can i assign a static ip to this machine?
<cvardar> i can assign ip addresses to win xp computers here they work as theyy were workign with dhcp.
<LeeJunFan> cvardar: well, I don't do much config stuff by GUI, being a server admin :) but you can edit /etc/network/interfaces, a manual is available 'man interfaces'
<LeeJunFan> what brand of router is at 192.168.1.1
<cvardar> it would be my pleasure to override the GUI ;)
<cvardar> it is a netopia adsl modem
<LeeJunFan> It really makes no sense at all that it would resolv a host for windows faster than it would for linux unless there's something wrong with the router itself, any firmware updates available for it?
<LeeJunFan> cvardar: you have other windows machines running there now? try running 'ipconfig /all' from a cmd window and see what it lists for DNS servers.
<cvardar> aha, here i have entered dns manually to this xp running pc
<cvardar> but on my laptop also running xpo and conencted to the same router it has automatic settings and gateway,dhcp and the dns is 192.168.1.1
<LeeJunFan> cvardar: it sounds to me like the DNS servers either entered into your router, or the ones it gets from your provider has a dead one in the list and it's taking time to timeout on that dead one until it tries a working one.
<LeeJunFan> cvardar: maybe check your router config, what DNS servers are listed there?
<cvardar> i think you pointed an inportant point now, what i see from routers info page is: Primary DNS Server
<cvardar>  212.147.20.207
<cvardar> Unavailable
<cvardar>  Secondary DNS Server
<cvardar>  212.147.10.10
<cvardar> rs01.vtx.ch
<cvardar> 
<cvardar> so the first one seems unavailable
<LeeJunFan> cvardar: yup.
<LeeJunFan> dig @212.147.20.207 www.google.com
<LeeJunFan> and watch it complain, then try the other and it works fine. I'd just make your secondary your primary and delete the primary for now, you don't need 2 to operate.
<hussam> should I upgrade to kde 3.5 when it is out, or should I wait for dapper?
<cvardar> 212.147.10.10 works at perfect speed, 212.147.20.207 is not working.
<cvardar> :)
<cvardar> i will do that thank you !!! but still there exist a question why does not this make a problem in xp and make sproblem in kubuntu ?
<nalioth> hussam: beta software can sometimes be nasty
<hussam> nalioth: then I probably should stick to kde 3.4.3 and wait for dapper to get 3.5
<LeeJunFan> Only thing I can think is that windows has a very short timeout for dns resolution.
<LeeJunFan> cvardar: so it's there, just not as noticable
<nalioth> hussam: good idea
<atidem> hello world
<LeeJunFan> atidem: wrong window, this isn't your IDE :)
<atidem> lol
<atidem> ok I restart
<atidem> hello people
<atidem> is it better?
<LeeJunFan> hi :)
<_marcel> atidem: programmers start in irc :)
<LeeJunFan> could be worse, I put my root password in this channel last week :)
<atidem> I just installed kubuntu
<atidem> nice distro
<_marcel> atidem: congratulations
<atidem> but after upgrade 
<atidem> no icons devices on storage media
<hussam> LeeJunFan: may I please have that root password again. Your IP address may also help :)
<hussam> LeeJunFan: just kidding
<LeeJunFan> hussam: yeah, sure it's w!ngchun
<LeeJunFan> :) of course it WAS.
<atidem> what's the problem?
<olivier> de que hablas??
<atidem> I have searched in the net
<atidem> but not finded a solution
<hussam> atidem: that's intentional. media:\ will only show mounted removable media
<acvardar> hey guys, bad news... my problem about slow page laoding still persists.
<atidem> but in a clean install in media:\ icons are present
<atidem> ?
<LeeJunFan> acvardar: no soup for you!
<olivier> ??
<nalioth> olivier: pardon?
<olivier> english?
<LeeJunFan> acvardar: make sure your router actually saved the changes befor you rebooted.
<angelusco> si oliver, este canal es en ingles =)
<nalioth> olivier: quiero canal en espaol?
<acvardar> ye sit has saved i suppose, i repbooted router and the linux pc.
<hussam> atidem: yes, on a clean install. but an update was released after that to change the behaviour. It's a hal integration thing
<angelusco> oliver si quieres en espaol puedes ir a #kubunto-es
<acvardar> Primary DNS Server
<acvardar>  212.147.10.10
<acvardar> rs01.vtx.ch
<acvardar>  Secondary DNS Server
<acvardar>  212.147.0.1
<acvardar> any.0.147.212.vtx.ch
<acvardar> 
<olivier> gracias
<nalioth> acvardar: dude, the pasting is killin us
<atidem> and how can I show them on desktop? just create a link on them?
<angelusco> de nada
<acvardar> sorry, wont repat ;)
<LeeJunFan> acvardar: dig @212.147.0.1 www.google.com
<atidem> acvardar: check if ip6v is enabled
<LeeJunFan> acvardar: that one doesn't seem to be answering DNS queries, at least not for me.
<atidem> probably it slows your machine conncection
<atidem> *connection
<bobesponja> angelusco: kubuntu-es is empty
<olivier> en franais
<acvardar> ok 212.147.0.1 is not working, but if that is the reason why does this machien always finds the unworking dns server ? :) atidem: how can i disable or how can i knwo if it is enabled?
<bobesponja> olivier: kubuntu-fr
<bobesponja> olivier: #kubuntu-fr
<atidem> lsmod | grep ipv6
<LeeJunFan> acvardar: just for the sake of testing 'sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf' and change your nameserver to 212.147.10.10. Then try.
<olivier> merci
<angelusco> bobesponja, nop there is some people
<bobesponja> angelusco: ah yeah but you sent #kubunto-es :) look up
<bobesponja> with an O
<atidem> mmm, hibernate doesnt work on my inspiron 6000
<angelusco> hahah lol, sorry
<angelusco> my bad =)
<atidem> echo -n disk > /sys/power/state
<atidem> shutdown pc
<bobesponja> angelusco: it looks like olivier is french anyway
<atidem> but I can 't reverse process
<olivier> yes i am
<angelusco> bobesponja, ok ;)
<atidem> is there someone whit same machine on channel?
<LeeJunFan> atidem: so it's suspends but won't resume?
<atidem> nope
<angelusco> i luv this kubuntu rooms, nice peeps
<LeeJunFan> atidem: you may need to add resume=/dev/hdaX to your boot params in /boot/grub/menu.lst - where X would be the partition # your swap is on.
<atidem> Do I add it on kernel's line?
<LeeJunFan> yeah
<atidem> I try, thanks for advice
<LeeJunFan> This is mine: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.14 root=/dev/hda5 resume=/dev/hda8 ro
<acvardar> LeeJunFan: hwo to save and exit from this editor?
<LeeJunFan> ctrl-x
<bobesponja> does anyone know why arts from rc1 is not working? and if I still need to use beta1 package?
<acvardar> haha :) nwo working in perfect order do i need to do this tricky thing on every bootup if one of the dnses is not working listed on the router?
<atidem> LeeJunFan: the same option is used by suspend to ram?
<LeeJunFan> atidem: no, suspend to ram does not use disk
<atidem> ok
<klaaner-libby> Hi :-) I'd like to use gtk(2)-engines-geramik, but after installing that package, it doesn't appear in the KDE control center in GTK styles and fonts. What must I do?
* atidem : reboot, tries s2disk
<LeeJunFan> acvardar: sorry - missed your post.
<atidem> it doesnt work
<atidem> :-(
<LeeJunFan> acvardar: well, after your DHCP lease expires your system will renew from the router and use 192.168.1.1 again.
<LeeJunFan> acvardar: or you could edit /etc/network/interfaces and set a static IP instead of using dhcp and just have your resolv.conf setup to use the real DNS servers instead of your router anyway.
<acvardar> can we say that it is a bug that has not been solved in this linux? because in windows we had no such issue when any of the dns servers fails to operate if othe rone operates system works.
<Tm_T> ubotu: tell jeppe about repositories
<LeeJunFan> acvardar: I honestly don't know how your router handles it, it may be a bug in the way your router is doing it that windows is more tolerant of because of it's loose implementation of standards.
<acvardar> :)
<atidem> acvardar: try ifdown ethZ, ifup ethZ
<atidem> Z is the number of your net interface
<brodel> does kubuntu not come with firefox?
<atidem> you have to install it
<atidem> use adept
<brodel> I am thinking of switching to kubuntu from ubuntu
<brodel> I downloaded the live CD and was surprised not to see it
<LjL> brodel: i think it does come with it
<LjL> brodel: dunno about the live cd tho
<LjL> brodel: in any case, what's the problem if it doesn't come with it?
<LjL> brodel: it's as easily installed as any other package
<brodel> well I'm a newbie :\
<LjL> brodel: aptitude install firefox
<LjL> brodel: are you running from the live cd right now?
<brodel> some stuff I haven't been able to get installed in ubuntu
<brodel> no
<nalioth> brodel: just install the "ubuntu-desktop" package, no need to d/l another iso image
<brodel> I am running from my ubuntu laptop
<nalioth> or kubuntu-desktop, woops
<LjL> brodel: please do "aptitude install kubuntu-desktop", don't use apt-get
<LjL> brodel: otherwise, it will be very hard to remove it if you even happen to want to remove it
<LjL> even=ever
<brodel> ljl, you mean in my ubuntu laptop?
<LjL> brodel: yes. that will install kubuntu, even though it will also leave ubuntu's gnome desktop isntalled
<LjL> brodel: you'll have to remove gnome manually later
<LeeJunFan> hrm, my konversation froze. 
<brodel> well that's sweet
<LjL> brodel: i can help you through that
<brodel> Can I try both on the same laptop?
<LjL> brodel: i think it will still be easier than reformatting and downloading the Kubuntu cd
<brodel> go back and forth till I figure out which I want?
<LjL> brodel: yeah, they aren't separate distributions
<brodel> ha.. that's awesome. 
<LjL> brodel: kubuntu = kde, ubuntu = gnome
<brodel> I google and all I find is idiots arguing over which is better.. I just want solid facts to help me decide.. got tired of looking 
<LjL> brodel: look, just try "aptitude install kubuntu-desktop", if you want my opinion. you can very easily roll back to the previous state later
<brodel> ok. It's going
<LjL> brodel: (namely, "aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop" will do the trick)
<LjL> brodel: just keep in mind that what you'll see won't be exactly like what you'd see if you installed a fresh Kubuntu: namely, you'll still see all your Gnome (=Ubuntu) apps in the menus
<LjL> brodel: that can look a bit confusing. still, all of Kubuntu will be there
<Chippie83> I've got a stupid question, but how do I get the w32-codecs for Kubuntu breezy?
<LjL> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is for w32codecs in Breezy visit http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-extras/
<Chippie83> thanks! that's what i needed :-)
<LjL> Chippie83: you can just download it and "dpkg -i" it, without even adding the repository, if you prefer
<brodel> LjL, does it ask me to pick what I want on boot or what?
<LjL> brodel: there's nothing to chose at boot. you can choose when you login into X-Windows
<nalioth> brodel: at the login, click "sessions"
<brodel> ahh ok
<brodel> I figured I wasl already in gnome when I got to the login
<brodel> I have so much to learn :\
<LjL> brodel: in a way, you are, because your login is managed by GDM (the Gnome Display Manager)
<LjL> brodel: but you can still login into KDE from GDM
<nalioth> brodel: when it asks you about kdm (it'll be a window) stick with gdm
<LjL> brodel: or, you can set it to boot into KDM (the KDE Display Manager)
<atidem> Chippie83: ftp.merim.net
<Chippie83> ok
<brodel> I had no idea you could put them both on here though. That's very cool
<atidem> add to your source file
<nalioth> atidem: please dont advise that
<nalioth> atidem: debian binaries will break ubuntu
<Chippie83> ok, that's no problem...have used ubuntu first, then I've used SUSE but now I'm back to Kubuntu
<atidem> break ubuntu?
<atidem> what it does mean?
<nalioth> Chippie83: use official ubuntu repos, only please. debian binaries will break ubuntu
<nalioth> atidem: ubuntu and debian are NOT binary compatible
<slow-motion_> bbl
<Chippie83> ok
<atidem> hein?
<atidem> I dont believe so
<LjL> brodel: a word of warning: if you're like me, you'll be frustrated by the default KDE look and feel and working. keep in mind that KDE is, on average, way more configurable than Gnome, so you can change most of the way it works (i mean, you can change a lot of stuff in Gnome as well, just not as much IMHO)
<nalioth> atidem: having that repo you advised in your sources.list will have bad consequences
<atidem> kubuntu is derived by debian
<brodel> well IMO KDE looked much better than gnome does on my current laptop. 
<LjL> atidem: still they're not binary compatible
<atidem> it use the same package management
<nalioth> atidem: k/ubuntu is based on debian source code., it is not binary compatible
<atidem> first time I hear that
<brodel> not that I'm in a rush, but how big is this package I'm downloading for KDE?
<LjL> brodel: big
<atidem> nalioth: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.7453904394
<brodel> hehe ok
<LjL> brodel: some 300meg, if i recall correctly
<brodel> damn
<LjL> brodel: well what did you except, they come in separate cds after all :)
<brodel> still smaller than downloading the kubuntu ISO
<LjL> yep
<brodel> Live CD was cool. Just takes too long to boot when I'm out to play with it.
<LjL> atidem: that link says debian packages are 'not* compatible
<atidem> I know
<atidem> but read comment
<LjL> brodel: and is a bit too limited to treally try out the power of the system
<LjL> atidem: well, anyway, the packages from debian that i did try to install did not work. it's possibly true that the instructions contained in that comment will avoid breaking your system badly, but still
<nalioth> atidem: do you know how many people see that page?
<LjL> nalioth: the ones who can use google, i.e. probably 10 per country? :)
<atidem> it's not my problem nalioth 
<LjL> atidem: go on and install debian packages, if you know what you're doing. still, you understand that it's not too good to advice it to people
<tiepido> ciao
<LjL> ciao
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<LjL> ah-em
<tiepido> qualcuno parla italiano?
<nalioth> atidem: yes, please advise folks to see the page you showed me, if they insist on debian repos
<LjL> tiepido: qui si parla inglese, se no viene fuori un macello. su #ubuntu-it puoi parlare italiano
<nalioth> atidem: there is no reason to have debian repos, anyway
<atidem> I installed on my system multimedia package from that repo and it works
<nalioth> atidem: did you use the pinning?
<LjL> nalioth: don't be so drastic, there *are* some packages one (I) might want to install from debian reps :)
<atidem> yes
<atidem> I'm looking at /etc/inittab
<nalioth> bah we are way off topic here
<cvardar> sorry, mirc restarted abnormally, if anybody replied to my post about static hibernate image can he/she please resend?
<LjL> atidem: well, for that particular package it makes no sense to install it from a debian rep, even if it worked for you. there is seveas' rep that has it, so let's just use that
<brodel> ok, it's done downloading :)
<nalioth> LjL: atidem: i advise folks to add deb-src lines and have apt-get build themselves packages that way
<brodel> which do you think I should use as the default display manager/
<brodel> and how hard is that to change later?
<LjL> nalioth: yes, that's a good idea. even though for the package i'm thinking about, that didn't work
<nalioth> LjL: really?
<nalioth> brodel: gdm
<LjL> brodel: i use KDM, but simply because i don't have (or want to have) Gnome installed
<LjL> brodel: anyway, it's easy as a piece of cacke to change it
<LjL> brodel: "dpkg-reconfigure gdm" or "dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<brodel> god.. how do you guys remember all these commands
<brodel> I'll use gdm for now I guess
<LjL> nalioth: yeah. Qalculate. i ended up compiling from the author's original sources. but anyway, i've filed a backports request for it
<nalioth> brodel: i've been doing this linux thing for 18 years
<LjL> brodel: well, sometimes i simply *don't* remember them....
<brodel> ohhh haha ok then
<brodel> I have tried linux like 100 times
<nalioth> no, bad math
<LjL> brodel: anyway, "man" is your friend. try typing "man -k something", where "something" is a keyword you'd like to know about
<brodel> Always ended up getting too frustrated and formatting it
<nalioth> bah i'm no good at math
<LjL> brodel: you should get some help from people. learning linux all alone ain't a good idea, for what i'm concerned
<brodel> Only help I have is the net.
<brodel> which is why I'm here hehe
<LjL> yep, suppose so ;)
<brodel> seems that package still has work to do.. I selected gdm and now it's off doin more
<LjL> brodel: at a certain point during the install, it asks you to choose which display manager to use. but that doesn't mean the install has finished
<brodel> If I decide to use KDE, you don't think I should reinstall with kubuntu? I am used to windows where a major change like that would cause it to die or slow considerably
<brodel> oh.. it's done :)
<nalioth> brodel: this is not windows
<brodel> I know.
<nalioth> brodel: the only similarities between linux and windows is the hardware
<brodel> I'm just stuck in that mindset. It's what I've been doing for a long time.
<nalioth> brodel: break the mindset
<brodel> I'm tryin :)
<nalioth> unlearn you must, unlearn
* nalioth channels yoda
<brodel> ok, so it's done installing.. should I just log out and click sessions and see KDE?
<nalioth> brodel: please do
<bhna> nalioth: and the depency-hell ;-)
<LjL> nalioth: and the default looks of window managers and things like that, too
<nalioth> brodel: the kde irc client is konversation iirc
<brodel> brb then
<LjL> nalioth: and also the "AARRGGHHG I HATE THIS THING" factor, at times
<nalioth> hate what thing?
<LjL> the computer, the OS
<LjL> but don't listen to me, i was an AmigaOS user
<cvardar> do i need to get any package son top of standard isntallation of kubuntu to listen to mp3 files?
<LjL> !mp3
<brodel> sweeet
<brodel> :D
<LjL> uh
<nalioth> uh oh
<LjL> brodel: works?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cvardar about mp3
<brodel> seems to :)
<LjL> nalioth: done already in a privmsg, don't worry
<LjL> nalioth: ubotu did reply to my "!mp3", it just did it in a query to me
* nalioth is gonna have to get with the people who keep fattening ubotu up
<brodel> Can I resize desktop icons? I just moved the edges in gnome.. not sure how to do it in KDE
<LjL> nalioth: now what does ubotu querying me have to do with the fattening of it? :o)
<LjL> brodel: uh, not sure
<LjL> brodel: yeah
<nalioth> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<strat50s> hi
<LjL> brodel: settings / appearence and look / icons
<LjL> !mp3
<LjL> bof
<LjL> still keeps replying in query
<strat50s> excuse, I have installed kubuntu right now... any way to automatically get icons on the desktop?
<strat50s> !icons
<ubotu> If you have missing icons after upgrading to Breezy, change theme at System -> Preferences -> Theme
<bhna> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<LjL> oh no wait, he just complained to me that "someone already said that 20 seconds ago"
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> does anybody here knows how i can set a variable in a shellscript to the value in a file + another var?
<strat50s> !desktop
<ubotu> strat50s: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<strat50s> k sorry
<strat50s> :p
<nalioth> strat50s: dont !fish !please
<strat50s> ok
<brodel> roger that
<brodel> so far so good
<LjL> brodel: do you by any chance like macos-style menus that are on the top of the screen instead of stupidly inside the applications' windows? :)
<brodel> not sure what you mean
<LjL> brodel: "File", "Edit", "View" and so on... MacOS and other systems have them on top of the screen. they're more easily reachable with the mouse, and you save screen space, 'cause only one menu bar is shown
<nalioth> LjL: how do you get those?
<LjL> nalioth: right click on the desktop, "Configure desktop", and "MacOS-style". don't be fooled by the ugly appearence, the menubar is actually a panel, and you can add all applets and stuff to it
<LjL> nalioth: only, the weird thing is that you can't have the menubar on the *main* panel. it's weird because you could in previous KDE versions, there was a "Menubar" applet (it's actually still there, but it's set as "hidden", and indeed it doesn't work correctly)
<nalioth> LjL: and that'll take all the context menus up to the bar?
<LjL> nalioth: no, not the context menus, those will still come up with a right click... the main application menus
<LjL> nalioth: "File", "Edit", and all
<brodel> maybe I'm just an idiot. I don't see the difference with menus nor do I see a Mac OS style in there :\
<nalioth> cool
<nalioth> brodel: dont worry about it
<nalioth> brodel: it'll make you crazy if you aren't used to it
<brodel> I have enough to get used to with all this stuff for now I guess. 
<LjL> brodel: sorry, i wasn't specific. you should go to the "behavior" tab, and you'll find it there
<LjL> nalioth: nah, they're easy :)
<brodel> ahh.. now I see it
<brodel> that's weird
<bhna> LjL wich applet do you mean?
<LjL> brodel: one advantage of it is that you can be much less precise with the mouse, to hit your menus... you can just crank your mouse to the top of the screen
<cvardar> anybody has an idea about static hibernate image?
<LjL> bhna: right click on the panel; "Add to panel"; "Applet"; "Menubar". but you won't really find that applet, unless you edit a .desktop file somewhere, as it's been set to hidden
<slow-motion> re
<brodel> it seems like things can be smaller here
<LjL> brodel: what do you mean?
<brodel> with gnome everything looked bigger if that makes ANY sense
<brodel> It always got on my nerves that all my windows had to be so big.. 
<LjL> brodel: actually, no, not to me :) actually, one of the things i dislike of KDE's default look is that everything is way too big! ;)
<bhna> LjL but there is no need for this applet. i have all the things in the main menubar 
<LjL> bhna: ?
<bla|patrick> someone here using ati drivers?
<LjL> bhna: i'm not sure i understand what you mean, but, yes, you can put applets and stuff on the menubar, but you must keep a "main panel" somewhere (i keep it very small and hidden in a corner)
<brodel> ok, so how do I make it smaller? like I have gaim open.. the text is small enough.. but I want the window to be smaller and I can't drag it down any more.
<bla|patrick> need help
<nalioth> bla|patrick: no pasting in here, either
<bla|patrick> nalioth, where should i paste it then?
<LjL> bhna: and the "menubar panel" just doesn't integrate correctly with other KDE panels. it doesn't show up in the config, etc
<bla|patrick> have lost my bookmarks
<nalioth> !paste
<ubotu> [paste]  please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<LjL> bhna: the older behavior was just saner
<bla|patrick> kk
<bla|patrick> well... nalioth: why is the ati string not there?
<bla|patrick> i dont get it
<LjL> brodel: oh, you meant that... well, that's application specific, AFAIK you can't change that kind of behavior
<bla|patrick> followed any tutorial i found until now
<nalioth> bla|patrick: i dont know anything bout ati
<brodel> ahh ok
<bla|patrick> i guess its not a ati problem
<bhna> LjL: the baghira package has such a applet.
<bla|patrick> there must be something weired in the system!
<LjL> bhna: tried it, but it doesn't work, at least not without tweaking. but anyway, baghira is an add-on, the applet should be in KDE, and it actually *used to* be in KDE... i hope it's just a temporary problem. perhaps it's even right back again in KDE 3.5
<LjL> brodel: anything you'd like to configure and change and stuff?
<brodel> Wouldn't know where to start.. I'm just toying around in the menus now
<brodel> I do think I like this better than gnome though. 
<nalioth> brodel: xubuntu tomorrow, then?
<LjL> brodel: i see... as i said, the menus will be a bit confusing, as you still have all the Gnome apps hanging around in them
<LjL> oh, by the way, i ought to install KDE 3.5rc1
<brodel> gnome seemed to be more popular so I just said hey I'll use that one.
<brodel> nalioth: what's xubuntu?
<PJeremy> how do i get the icons in the menubar to get bigger when i move the cursor over them, like in kanotix?
<nalioth> !xubuntu
<ubotu> [xubuntu]  Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<LjL> brodel: i don't know if gnome is actually more popular... it certainly is with Ubuntu, since it comes with it and was Gnome-based originally, but...
<LjL> brodel: it has to be said that many major distributions use Gnome by default
<brodel> well my main concern since I am a major linux newbie is getting support for it when I get stuck.
<brodel> so I went with what I thought I could get help easier on.
<LjL> PJeremy: i'm afraid that behavior has been removed in the latest versions of KDE. i'm not sure if it can be turned back in...
<bhna> LjL: the menuapplet.desktop is still there and not hidden?
<LjL> brodel: that shouldn't be a concern, i think
<LjL> bhna: you mean where? in 3.5?
<nalioth> LjL: kubuntu or kde?
<bhna> LjL: in kde 3.4.3
<PJeremy> LjL: meh :( i enjoyed it when i reinstalled grub with a kanotix-cd yesterday
<LjL> nalioth: what?
<LjL> bhna: no, in 3.4.3 it's hidden and not working
<bhna> LjL: /usr/share/apps/kicker/applets
<nalioth> LjL: the fancy expanding icons on mouseover are not in kubuntu or kde?
<bhna> LjL: what do you mean with hidden? i can see it.
<PJeremy> LjL: do you know what that behaviour was called so i can ask in #kde ?
<LjL> PJeremy: well, i read an article by a KDE developer somewhere who said he would remove the big-icons behaviour... but then maybe he's partially changed his mind, and that behavior can still be activated. dunno, look around
<brodel> can I make the title bars smaller? Like here where it says "konversation" 
<LjL> bhna: look at the second line in that file, it says "Hidden=true"
<LjL> brodel: yeah
<LjL> brodel: settings / appearence and stuff / windows decorations
<bhna> LjL ah! ok
<LjL> nalioth: i think they're not in KDE anymore, not a Kubuntu specific thing.
<LjL> PJeremy: no, i don't
<bla|patrick> btw. why is everybody only giving botlinks that dont help in my case
<LjL> PJeremy: but i suppose just describing it as "icons magnifying when the mouse hovers over them" would do it :)
<bla|patrick> why does nobody listen even one time and give a clue or say that he has no idea
<bla|patrick> this is annoying
<bla|patrick> today i repeated my story again and again
<PJeremy> LjL: hehe, i suppose so :)
<bla|patrick> and everytime i got the same useless crap
<bla|patrick> :/
<LjL> bla|patrick: dunno about the others, but myself, i'm already typing *more* than as fast as i can
<nalioth> bla|patrick: there are no ATI volunteers here atm
<nalioth> bla|patrick: we are all volunteers
<bla|patrick> nalioth, i know, but if i have nothing to add i will say that i have no idea
<brodel> LjL: thanks. They should have a tinyER though :)
<bla|patrick> i explained that links in forums didnt helped
<LjL> brodel: ;-) anyway, you can change your windows decorations, i'm sure there are some that make the titlebar quite small
<bla|patrick> nalioth, all i know until now is if i make the installercommand there should be an output of three debs
<bla|patrick> but here it only creates a temporary folder and deletes the folder and files afterwards
<LjL> bla|patrick: try "B II" for example. perhaps you won't like it, but it *is* small
<bla|patrick> this seems not to be related to the ati drivers itself
<bla|patrick> the aptget command seems to be inoperable as well...
<bla|patrick> :/
<bla|patrick> aptget --i URL worked for me in hoary
<LjL> bla|patrick: oh, but wait, if you're using the default "Plastik" style, i'm afraid you can't change the title bar size from there... but you can change the titlebar *font*, and i think that will change the size as well
<bla|patrick> apt-get
<bla|patrick> LjL, ???
<LjL> ah-ehm............ my last two sentences were to brodel, not bla|patrick. sorry
<bla|patrick> ah :D
<bla|patrick> this is confusing me x)
<bhna> LjL: i have disable hidden. this applet had the same bohavior as the main menu on top! 
<nalioth> kkathman-zzzz: howdy and wakey wakey
<LjL> bla|patrick: it's definitely confusing me too :)
<brodel> I'm confused..
<brodel> I changed to some others..
<LjL> bhna: does it? it doesn't work for me... do you have to keep the "MacOS-style" option enabled, or not?
<brodel> but now when I go back to KDE2 "tiny" is no longer there as an option.. 
<bla|patrick> i dont understand WHY the compiler creates a tempfolder and deletes it afterwards
<LjL> brodel: KDE2 isn't what you were using initially. "Plastik" is
<nalioth> kkathman: bla|patrick needs some help
<brodel> oh..
<brodel> hehe there is is.. ::smacks himself::
<LjL> brodel: not your fault i'm afraid, i recall it did say "KDE2" over here as well. a tiny bug, i suppose
<bla|patrick> in any tutorial i read it was supposed to place 3 debs in the same folder where the installer is
<kkathman> llhuh?
<bla|patrick> i am a linux newby and anything i can do is reading tutorials to get knowledge
<LjL> brodel: but the "tiny" thing in Plastik only changes the *border* of the windows anyway, not the titlebar size
<bla|patrick> but what shall i do if my linux behaves totally different from that what is expected?
<bhna> LjL: no you have to enable another panel and then the applet.
<bla|patrick> *sigh*
<LjL> brodel: you really should either try changing your *font* size for titlebars, or switching to another decoration
<kkathman> mornin nalioth had to restart my DSL modem..power outage last night :(
<LjL> bhna: you mean the applet still can't reside on the main panel?
<kkathman> so whats the issue bla|patrick  ?
<nalioth> nasty power outages
<kkathman> yah
<bla|patrick> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<bla|patrick> method 2
<bla|patrick> 1st removed the old driver
<bla|patrick> 2nd installed the compiler
<LjL> broderl: oh, also try this: "aptitude install kdeartwork", this should get all the available themes and stuff installed
<kkathman> ok
<LjL> brodel: you'll have some more to choose from
<bla|patrick> made that sh command expecting get those three debs for installing the driver
<bla|patrick> but all the terminal say is  that the compiler creates a tmp folder and after processing the installer it deletes it instantly
<bla|patrick> no files
<bla|patrick> nothing
<brodel> bah. went to do terminal and forgot my keyboard shortcut was set in gnome
<bla|patrick> i cant explain it better in english
<bhna> LjL: you can enable this on the main panel to. then change the behavior. after this your main panel on top is emty and your menu is in the applet.
<LjL> brodel: oh, and about terminals... try "aptitude install yakuake", then start it (you should find it in the "Utilities" menu), and then press F12. it's very handy
<bla|patrick> i have absolutely no idea why this happens :/
<kkathman> bla|patrick: so you were able to download everything ok right?
<PJeremy> LjL: you were right about it being removed..
<LjL> bhna: let me try it... 1) have "MacOS-style" disabled  2) create another panel   3)  add the applet to a panel   4) enable "MacOS-style"    is this correct?
<bla|patrick> ya... downloaded the 8.19.10 thing for x86
<bhna> LjL: yes
<bla|patrick> and then i made a i was tolded n that
<kkathman> bla|patrick:  In that method you got as far as the sudo sh ??
<jmwagner> hoi
<bla|patrick> i wonder why it uses gcc 3.4 although breezy was supposed to have gcc4
<bla|patrick> jap...
<bhna> LjL: you have ti change the second line to Hidden=false
<bla|patrick> sudo sh *driver* --buildpkg breezy
<nalioth> bla|patrick: the kernel was compiled using 3.4
<bla|patrick> kk
<kkathman> bla|patrick: that doesnt matter
<bla|patrick> so thats not the reason
<LjL> bhna: yes, of course
<bla|patrick> gcc3.4 is part of defaul-setup
<kkathman> ok... bla|patrick what happened when youdid the sudo sh ???  any errors?
<LjL> bhna: it does seem to work, with those steps in the right order
<LjL> bhna: i'll try logging out and back in to see if it stays
<jmwagner> just set up kubuntu
<jmwagner> <---
<jmwagner> its kool
<jmwagner> and real easy and good to install
<brodel> I don't see yakuake in utilities 
<jmwagner> not that much useless progs as debian
<jmwagner> but i need help
<kkathman> brodel get it from the repos
<bla|patrick> !paste
<ubotu> somebody said paste was please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<jmwagner> i havent set a admin-password during install - how could i know it now i want to install some packages?
<brodel> I just installed it using aptitude
<jmwagner> hm
<LjL> bhna: still works
<brodel> nm.. it's under system
<LjL> bhna: i've also tried moving the menubar to another panel, and it works flawlessly
<bla|patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4419
<kkathman> brodel do a:   whereis yakualke....its most likely in /usr/bin
<bla|patrick> thats everything i get
<jmwagner> how do i get to know my admin pw - i havent set one durning install
<LjL> bhna: apparently, it all depends on the order you do things in when you first enable it
<kkathman> brodel you'll need to create an icon on your desktop
<brodel> whoa
<LjL> what?
<brodel> that's awesome
<bhna> LjL: i think the applet is hidden because is working after changing to amcos behavior?
<LjL> trying yakuake, brodel?
<jmwagner> i dunno whats my admins password
<brodel> yeah
<jmwagner> how may i get to know?
<kkathman> bla|patrick: that output is truncated
<bla|patrick> and following the howto i expected to get these files: fglrx-control_8.19.10-1_i386.deb fglrx-kernel-source_8.19.10-1_i386.deb xorg-driver-fglrx_8.19.10-1_i386.deb
<brodel> can I get that to just start when I boot up or login so I don't have to start it every time?
<LjL> bhna: possibly. it's strange though, cause i remember that i tried a few combinations and i couldn't get it to work. i suppose i have probably tried all the combinations except the right one :-)
<bla|patrick> kkathman, thats the whole output
<bla|patrick> after that a new commandline starts
<LjL> bhna: anyway, i suppose this definitely qualifies as a bug... but the KDE guys must know about it, if they disabled the applet. unless it's the Kubuntu team that disabled it
<LjL> brodel: yes you can
<kkathman> bla|patrick: baffles me then...cuz I would have though you should have gottent the 3 debs
<LjL> brodel: by default, in KDE, when you login you find all the programs that you had loaded, loaded
<kkathman> I dont see in that procedure where they come fromt
<LjL> brodel: that's including yakuake. and that's the way i use to keep it loaded at startup, even though i suppose there might be some other way
<bhna> LjL: i think its not diabled its hidden because the applet works auomaticaly when you change to macos menu
<bla|patrick> the folder is empty execept a file called fglrx-installer_8.19.10-1_i386.changes
<kkathman> as long as you were in the directory that you downloaded the driver, that should have been ok
<LjL> bhna: ah, i see what you mean now... but that applet used to be NOT hidden, and it's a useful applet anyway!
<bla|patrick> i was in the folder /home/patrick/ATI
<bla|patrick> there is the installer
<LjL> bhna: just selecting "MacOS-style" isn't quite the best thing to do it
<bla|patrick> and there should be 3 debs now
<brodel> so, if I shutdown right now, all of these apps will be open when I reboot?
<LjL> bhna: for starters, the pseudo-panel that "MacOS-style" automatically creates is a very strange panel, that cannot be moved or configured...
<LjL> brodel: yeah
<bla|patrick> kkathman, no idea whats wrong here?
<brodel> cool
<kkathman> yah...as long as you were in the same directory as the one you downloaded the installer into
<LjL> brodel: of course you can disable that behaviour if you prefer
<bla|patrick> opera has downloaded it to that folder!
<kkathman> if you installed the ati-driver-installer....  to /home/downloads  you need to run the sudo sh in that directory also
<bla|patrick> then i used cd *folder* to get there in terminal
<bhna> LjL: i could'nt see any difference
<bla|patrick> kkathman, explain plz
<bla|patrick> what have i to do?
<bla|patrick> that folder has 777 as accessrights
<kkathman> bla|patrick: ok when you clicked the ati file...it downloaded a file called ati-driver-installer.....  right?
<LjL> bhna: oh well, just right-click on any panel, and "configure panel". in the "Settings for" combo-box, you'll see every panel you have open, *except* for the menu panel. that's not good!
<bla|patrick> ya
<kkathman> bla|patrick: ok, so lets say you downloaded that to /home/downloads
<bla|patrick> ya
<LjL> bhna: say, what if i want to have my menus on the *bottom* of the screen? not that i do, but, it should be doable. the panel containing your menus should be treated like every other panel
<bla|patrick> folder has 777
<bla|patrick> and the installer too
<kkathman> bla|patrick: you have to navigate to /home/downloads and run that sudo sh command
<LjL> bhna: hence, a "menubar" applet would be (is) the best solution, rather than the current unintuitive stuff
<bla|patrick> i am
<bla|patrick> sudu su
<bla|patrick> then cd folder
<bla|patrick> then i run the command 
<kkathman> sudo
<bla|patrick> i run the command a root
<bla|patrick> sh installer -- build package for ubuntu
<bla|patrick> thats it
<kkathman> is that what the method said to do?
<LjL> brodel: try typing alt+space. you can start applications and stuff from there, you might find it nicer than the menu at times
<C0r3Dump> is there any toshiba user here ?
<bla|patrick> it doesnt work with sudo
<bla|patrick> it doestn work as root
<C0r3Dump> I have problems with irDa
<bla|patrick> kkathman, where is the difference
<LjL> brodel: just type (a part of) the name of the thing you want started
<bla|patrick> making it as root without sudo should be the same as making it with sudo
<bla|patrick> tried both
<kkathman> bla|patrick: ownership....I NEVER assume root in the system
<bla|patrick> say what i shall
<bla|patrick> file is in home patrick ATI
<kkathman> bla|patrick: course I dunno, ATI is very linux unfriendly, so their installer may be messed up too
<bla|patrick> crap :(
<bla|patrick> well... what can i do now?
<kkathman> if you followed the steps, chances are, the card is imcompatible or the driver is mal-formed
<kkathman> prolly the latter
<kkathman> I think I would certainly contact ATI customer support but they wont be very helpful from what I hear...cuz everyone there is windows
<kkathman> but you could insist on talking to a level 3 linux technician 
<bla|patrick> what?
<bla|patrick> didnt understand anything from ur last sentence
<kkathman> bla|patrick: you will notice, tho, that the wiki page you are on says it is the "Unofficial" wiki
<bla|patrick> ati support isnt helpful as windows either
<fenix> how to set transparence on yakuake?
<bla|patrick> coze the officials are terrebly outdated 
<kkathman> how old is the card?
<bla|patrick> its a radeon 9800pro
<bla|patrick> so the drivers will support it
<bla|patrick> in hoary they worked fine
<bla|patrick> but i upgraded from hoary to breezy
<kkathman> actually Im not sure why they shouldnt have just migrated
<bla|patrick> and the result of that were dozens of little bugs
<bla|patrick> it ended up that i decided to make a clean install
<bla|patrick> now i wasted 12 hours for that ati crap
<kkathman> unless there is some dependency that didnt get updated yet...but I have no idea about that
<bla|patrick> kkathman, its a fresh install... repo cd
<bla|patrick> even!
<kkathman> You could buy an nVidia card and eliminate the problem
<bla|patrick> then updated from internet
<bla|patrick> kkathman, give me the money
<bla|patrick> i should shoot everybody who give me that advise
* kkathman wire transfers the money to bla|patrick 
<bla|patrick> a 6800 for agp costs still 333 at least
<bla|patrick> an i dont even have 60 actually
<bla|patrick> O_o
<kkathman> if you had come here, everyone would have told you nVidia, but im sorry thats no solace for you....the Radeon is a great card in Windows tho
<bla|patrick> kkathman, i had the radeon before i started linux
<bla|patrick> the radeon is about 3 years old
<kkathman> I gotta jet to a band contest...bbk
<bla|patrick> i try linux for 3 month now
<bla|patrick> never expected that it would be this troublesome
<bla|patrick> oh he left
<bla|patrick> crap
<bla|patrick> well...
<bla|patrick> then i give up
<LjL> drivers for hardware *can* be troublesome in linux unfortunately
<bla|patrick> LjL, ja, but this extreme?
<nalioth> especially ATI
<LjL> bla|patrick: well, i'm currently running in VESA mode 'cause that's about the only possibility with my card, you go figure
<bla|patrick> nalioth, today they are a lot better than the first time i tried linux with my ati in 2004
<bla|patrick> and if u buy a notebook u dont have much choise
<bla|patrick> if u want 3d power and a longrund notebook u only can choose ati 
<nalioth> LjL: i've run vesa quite a bit
<bla|patrick> nvidia sucks there
<bla|patrick> still!
<LjL> by the way, there's an ATI Radeon Something (i'm not into video cards at all, but i can look it up) for 30... do you think i could find an nVidia, or something very linux-friendly anyway, for a similar price?
<nalioth> LjL: you can
<LjL> mind you, i'm *very* clueless when it comes to graphics cards :)
<brodel> How would Kubuntu run on a 600Mhz PC with 192MB of RAM
<nalioth> LjL: nvidia is now selling entry level cards for next to nothing
<bla|patrick> but theyre not worth to be called 3d card
<bla|patrick> theyre damned slow
<bla|patrick> and i will play with my computer 
<LjL> i don't care, i want to spend as little as possible... i'm not into 3d gaming, i'd just like to have some decent 3d once in a while
<bla|patrick> if i put that damned slow card into my pc it would be insane
<bla|patrick> to think of GAMING
<LjL> my old Hercules card would even be good enough, if it weren't for drivers (both windows and linux, btw)
<bla|patrick> i am waiting for nv6800 with 2 dvi under 200
<bla|patrick> but there wont be some with agp i guess
<bla|patrick> below 200?
<bla|patrick> how is it spelled in EN, if the price should be below 200
<bla|patrick> whatever
<LjL> under, below
<bla|patrick> kk
<LjL> i think both are ok
<LjL> i'm not a native speaker tho
<bla|patrick> kk
<LjL> do you know anything about some brand called "Club 3D"? there are some on a store's site here, they seem to sell both nVidia and ATI chipsets, if that makes sense
<bla|patrick> ya... thats not the point
<bla|patrick> all of them buys chips or even complete cards from ati or nv
<bla|patrick> they simply put on that a cooler
<bla|patrick> and thats it
<LjL> suppose so... but the point is, would it make any difference with respect to linux drivers?
<bla|patrick> 2dvi, 1dvi/1vga or even vivo
<bla|patrick> everything is depended on standardlayouts
<bla|patrick> ljl, today i would buy a nvidia
<bla|patrick> but in 2003 i bought a ati because nvidia sucked with their fx series 
<bla|patrick> today i have not even a sparetime job anymore
<bla|patrick> dont even find one
<LjL> bla|patrick: yeah but if i buy an nVidia from this "Club 3D" or some other sub-brand, it won't make any difference to my linux drivers, would it?
<bla|patrick> wont...
<bla|patrick> all of them are from nvidia
<LjL> that's good
<bla|patrick> if u buy a notebook chipset with nv u will need drivers from the notebook manufacture
<bla|patrick> ati started to support those as well...
<LjL> will i? doh... anyway, i'm not with a laptop
<bla|patrick> nv still has not decided this
<nalioth> LjL: tomshardware.com
<bla|patrick> LjL, ja ok
<bla|patrick> if i had money today, i would buy that shullte xpc witch pentium m 
<bla|patrick> pcie + pentium m
<bla|patrick> silent and fast x)
<bla|patrick> ah... anyway...
<bla|patrick> have to leave now.
<bla|patrick> i'll try to make a 2nd reinstall of breezy
<LjL> =|
<bla|patrick> i hope it worx then as it is supposed to do
<LjL> cya
<LjL> well good luck =)
<bla|patrick> ljl... bye
<bla|patrick> :)
<_StarScream> hi guys, anyone here with an ibook ?
<nalioth> _StarScream: um yes
<_StarScream> nalioth: running kubuntu ?
<nalioth> _StarScream: sometimes
<_StarScream> nalioth: ok, is sleep working correctly for you ?
<nalioth> nope
<nalioth> i've not found sleep suspend to work at all on any ubuntu version i've had on my 'books
<_StarScream> nalioth: hmm me either...there was a release of breezy for which it was.
<_StarScream> pre-beta
<_StarScream> it worked perfectly
<_StarScream> the rest of breezy didn't, but that did
<_StarScream> and now its broken again
<nalioth> dont know why, the hardware on the ibooks is well documented
<LjL> sleep and hibernation don't even work decently on my AMD desktop computer
<_StarScream> nalioth: i think its something to do with the ati chipset...but anyway, i don't see how they can un-fix it once its been fixed
<LjL> then you haven't seen enough software :)
<brodel> ljl, that MacOSX style menubar you were telling me about. Does that only work for certain applications? It works for konversation, but Gaim still has it's menus
<LjL> brodel: yeah, unfortunately it only works for KDE applications. that's one of the reasons why i'm trying to *only* use KDE applications
<_StarScream> brodel: probably KDE apps only, since they would have dcop entries
<brodel> ahh ok
<brodel> figured it was somethin like that.
<LjL> brodel: another reason is to not have Gnome *AND* KDE libraries loaded all the time, and another reason yet is to have an interface that's decently consistent and integrated...
<LjL> brodel: tried Kopete (should have it installed) instead of Gaim?
<_StarScream> also bugs me that non kde app systray icons aren't fully transparent
<brodel> Yeah, I tried it. I've been using Gaim too long though.
<LjL> brodel: i see
<_StarScream> hmm lots of people prefer gaim.... i don't see much difference my self, except for the integration you get with contact / kopete
<_StarScream> kontact*
<LjL> i really cannot say, i haven't been using instant messenging stuff for a long while
<LjL> brodel: do your GTK/Gnome applications at least show the same look (buttons, etc) as KDE applications? they're supposed to, in theory, though in my experience that doesn't always work
<brodel> The only other apps I have open right now are gaim and remote desktop to my windows box
<_StarScream> there are still a few GTK apps that have no KDE equiv unfortunately
<LjL> brodel: well does Gaim show KDE-like buttons?
<LjL> _StarScream: the opposite is true, as well, though... anyway, what apps are you thinking about? sometimes one just misses some weirdly-names package, at least i do
<_StarScream> LjL: just things like GIMP (although in a year or so krita will have sort of replaced that), and generally java apps which have GTK bindings tend not to have KDE/QT ones
<LjL> yeah, gimp is a biggie, but i think krita is coming up real well
<LjL> and it even already has big features that aren't in gimp, like 16-bit support
<LjL> about java apps, dunno really... but at least, those don't need gnome libraries (i suppose), just the GTK libs
<LjL> and the gtk-qt-engine is doing a decent job of making them look like QT apps now, at least
<brodel> LjL: http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/9918/snapshot14mt.png
<LjL> brodel: hmm, it's not showing the right look
<LjL> brodel: try settings / appearence and gimmicks / GTK styles and fonts
<gochoo> Hi all
<brodel> says use my KDE style.
<LjL> brodel: try to mess a little with that, and hopefully you'll be able to make it understand it should use the GTK-QT wrapper, if it hasn't decided to be too stubborn this time
<LjL> brodel: well, try to select some other style, say "OK", then open it again, and reselect "KDE style".... or things like that
<LjL> brodel: i've been swearing for a little while, but in the end i've managed to make it work
<brodel> I'll toy with it a bit later
<gochoo> I'm having problem with my network connection, is there anyone who can help me?
<brodel> I actually need to get out of here.. already running late. Too much to learn :D
<LjL> brodel: ok, see you
<brodel> Thanks for all your help. I'm sure I'll probably be back here soon enough.
<gochoo> I just installed Kubuntu on my laptop(Dell inspiron 5100)
<brodel> told ya I'd be back haha
<brodel> How do I shutdown?! Before I just hit logout and selected shutdown
<brodel> Now it just says end session
<nalioth> brodel: kde's shutdown is a 2 step process
<nalioth> brodel: end the session and you'll see
<N1omi> hmm, mine has always just said end session. i end it and shut down from there, but i don't shut down often
<brodel> roger that. Thanks again
<LjL> uh...
<LjL> i do log off, then "shut down computer"
<LjL> sorry, that's "turn off computer", but anyway
<LjL> oh by the way, is there a way to change or remove the picture in the end session dialog?
<gochooo> Hi All,
<gochooo> having problem with kubuntu on dell inspiron 5100, ethernet card is automatilly disabled, and after i enable it from gui, after 2 secoonds it becomes disabled again , what may be the reason ?
<gochooo> by the way, the card is a Broadcom 440x 10/100
<dyngnosis> hmmm... stil not too sure about Kubuntu
<volker> hi. i cant install w32codecs. 
<dyngnosis> im kind of missing ubuntu :)
<dyngnosis> volker: just install VLC :)
<LeeJunFan> gochooo: run 'dmesg' and see if there's any clues there about your card.
<volker> it tells me it cant authenticate the package
<LjL> when does it tell it so?
<nalioth> volker: did you direct download the pkg?
<LjL> after aptitude update or when actaully installing?
<volker> nalioth: no
<nalioth> volker: or did you add something to your sources.list?
<volker> yes ive added something to my source.list
<michael> I've?
<michael> Mkay..
<nalioth> volker: may i ask which line you added?
<LjL> volker: if aptitude update is telling you about a GPG error, you may usually just ignore it
<nalioth> LjL: that's not the problem here
<LjL> well i dunno what actually is meant by "cannot authenticate the package", honestly
<volker> nalioth: LjL :heres my source.list http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/426785
<volker> nalioth: any ideas?
<nalioth> volker: the two bottom lines are unnecesary. mirrormax is gone forever and youve duplicated backports lines with one above
<nalioth> volker: and no repos are necessary for w32codecs
<nalioth> ubotu: tell volker about w32codecs
<volker> hmm can u edit end paste what u mean?
<nalioth> volker: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/426792
<volker> nalioth: THANKS
<nalioth> volker: bitte
<volker> nalioth: do u know about the antesis repos?
<nalioth> volker: ich weiss nicht
<volker> nalioth: kannst du deutsch?;)
<nalioth> volker: ich habe ein bischen deutsch
<volker> nalioth: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<volker> nalioth: ok now i know. the server is down :(
<nalioth> ping tells all
<volker> look into the wiki. they say that the repo is down for 1-2 days
<N1omi> oh, the repos are down? that explains things
<tarheelcoxn> bah. who needs updates?
<tarheelcoxn> :P
<volker> N1omi: what?
<hussam> is there a KDE/QT3 network configuration tool? the one in kcontrol or system settings in breezy is pretty broken even worse than it was in hoary.
<nalioth> volker: i'd be wary of the repo and only enable it for specific packages
<nalioth> N1omi: no. only some specialized high risk repos volker is interested in
<N1omi> nalioth: oh. i guess my sources.list is still borked. XD what kind of specialised high risk repositories? :D
<nalioth> N1omi: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<LjL> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list  --  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc1 breezy main  -- apt update; apt dist-upgrade
<LjL> wish me luck ;P
<LjL> hey, it's going to take 12 more megabytes
<LjL> sucks!
<volker> lol
<murray_> anyone any idea about turning fans on & off via acpi ?
<murray_> got a laptop running kubuntu 5.10, can't figure out how to control the fan...
<N1omi> woa, litigious in wikipedia gives a result for litigious bastards which redirects to google bombs. o_o
<LjL> murray_: dunno, but have a look at /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh and /etc/acpi/resume.sh
<LjL> i recall they contain some lines that are supposed to turn fans on or off
<murray_> looked in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/... won't let me write/update/cat any of the files it has
<LjL> KDE 3.5rc1: at first attempt, aptitude install bailed out with dependencies errors. at second attempt, it is now installing some more stuff, and i think it is going to work
<murray_> re fans: all i see in /etc/acpi is "rmmod fan" and "modprobe fan"
<v-dogg> yet another windows migration question: can I get Konqueror to look like windows explorer (with tree/folder view on the left and mapped network drives there too)?
<Riddell> v-dogg: F9 for sidebar, remote:/ for network drives
<Kao|Sleep> v-dogg: it doesnt stay tho...
<v-dogg> hmm...
<v-dogg> well.. I just have to get used to this then
<gochooo> could not make the ethernet card work on kubuntu, and decided to install kubuntu on another machien , this time i am having problem at the very first step of installation. I boot from the Kubuntu 5.10 CD then when it asks type of installation i hit ENTER, then the next windo that asks for lkanguage and other things appear in a weird format where lines of the screen has toggled and it is not possible to read what is written on the screen. any ide
<v-dogg> is there any other "explorer" than Konqueror?
<buz> mhh
<buz> kommander?
<nalioth> v-dogg: plenty of them. endeavour, xfm, emelfm2 and many others
<buz> personally i consider konqui to be the best filemanager ever
<N1omi> i'll agree
<buz> (and OSX finder is likely the worst)
<nalioth> v-dogg: you also have nautilus and xffm
<N1omi> i use it in gnome also.
<nalioth> v-dogg: but there are far more then the ones that have been mentioned
<murray_> is there a way to make mplayer actually scale video to fullscreen, rather than giving me a large black box over the whole screen, and a tiny regular sized video in the middle?
<_luis> necesito ayuda!
<v-dogg> does nautilus work with kde?
<_luis> he intalado kubuntu y al intentar instalar algo en la consola siempre me aparece un msj de error q dice q no encuentra el comando CC:
<buz> v-dogg: it dows
<buz> does
<buz> if you have the gnome libs installed that is
<_luis> I have KDE
<_luis> and when i install anything with konsole
<_luis> apear error ---> cc: command not found
<v-dogg> cc is a c compiler
<buz> try
<buz> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
* buz is wondering why vmware wont work on his machine
<v-dogg> _luis: you're trying to compile something yourself?
<buz> there must be something wrong about the way the kernel module is built
<buz> after loading it, weird stuff happens
<buz> (sudo just hangs, for one)
<ttrocal> Hello, I've just installed Kubuntu Breezy and am having a few problems.  First of all, about a dozen packages (all from main/universe/multiverse) failed to configure when I updated/upgraded.  Shall I post the exact dpkg output to pastebin?
<libertyaikido> Test.
<buz> ttrocal: did you upgrade from hoary?
<luciano> hellow, download encode mp3 for grip ?
<_luis> I try to install binutils
<ttrocal> buz: No, installed from a Breezy CD.
<buz> binutils is already installed by default?!?
<manveru> luciano: you want to encode wavs?
<buz> ttrocal: and now you tried to upgrade to the latest packages?
<ttrocal> buz: Yes, and added a few that I wanted such as ubuntu-desktop.
<_luis> how? I'm nobbie
<v-dogg> _luis: why don't you install it using apt (and have you checked it isn't installed already)?
<buz> i suggest to try running apt-get upgrade a few more times
<buz> usually that clears the errors for me
<murray_> ahh, mplayer -zoom makes it fullscreen properly :)
<ttrocal> buz: I' had already updated and upgraded a few more times, but I just gave it another try to no avail.
<_luis> o upgrades
<buz> will we see some xorg 6.9 or 7.0 packages in december? or is that dapper only?
<luciano> manveru: encode CDA -> MP3
<buz> ttrocal: best to put the error to paste bin then
* buz can't wait to try Exa
<Riddell> buz: only dapper gets new packages
<buz> too bad ;)
<ttrocal> buz: Alright, just posted as 'ttrocal'
<buz> can't you provide the url???
<manveru> luciano: you can do this very easy, just open your cd in konqueror and drag the mp3-files in the folder mp3 to a folder on your harddisk
<buz> after getting burnt with early breezy, i don't necessarily want to use dapper this early ;)
<ttrocal> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/426876
<_luis> please I'm spanish any spaniard?
<_luis> to help me
<nalioth> !es
<manveru> luciano: but you have to make sure you have some things installed to do this, please check following:
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<manveru> ubotu: tell luciano about mp3
<_luis> thanks
<{{corona}}> hi i have a couple of error messages popping up on boot after which i end up at busybox ash prompt. i have the error msgs anyone help???
<manveru> {{corona}}: please paste the to http://rafb.net/paste
<{{corona}}> ok
<buz> ttrocal: did you try "Please run defoma-reconfigure -f to fix its broken status." like it suggests?
<manveru> e/the/them
<manveru> oh man, i hate mp3s... the playback of them is completly distorted with arts...
<ttrocal> buz: I saw that, not exactly sure what command to run.  Should it be 'dpkg defoma-reconfigure -f'?
<ttrocal> Because that doesn't seem right
<{{corona}}> hi i have pasted, it's taken me to a page please see this http://rafb.net/paste/results/cjo3Oh54.html
<Pupeno> What program do you recommend to rip a DVD to have the video as a file ? possibly transcodding it to make it smaller.
<buz> ttrocal: try sudo defoma-reconfigure -f 
<buz> not sure why it got broken in the first place though
<ttrocal> buz: Ah, that worked, I feel stupid.  Anyway, that returned an error: '/usr/bin/defoma-reconfigure: line 50: 10341 Segmentation fault  defoma-app update $APP
<ttrocal> /usr/bin/defoma-reconfigure: `defoma-app update x-ttcidfont-conf' failed (0).
<ttrocal> '
<buz> could it be that your hardware is broken?
<luciano> ubotu: Thanks
<ubotu> luciano: gern geschehen
<{{corona}}> manveru: did you get the paste?
<ttrocal> buz: Um, I suppose.  What hardware problem would cause this type of problem, though?
<luciano> manveru: thanks
<buz> segfaults are often caused by bad ram i believe
<buz> also bad power supplies can cause a lot of trouble
<buz> have you ever noticed other oddities with that machine?
<ttrocal> Are they?  Because I've been having a LOT of segfaulting problems on this computer, I didn't realize it might be a RAM issue.
<ttrocal> The RAM in this computer is new, too, so that might make sense.
<buz> i'd try running memtest for say a whole night or so
<jatos> btw, anyone here think that adept sucks big time?
<buz> jatos: i happen to love it
<ttrocal> I just tried defo-reconfigure again and it didn't segfault.  I tried dpkg --configure -a again and now only about four packages return errors.
<ttrocal> Memtest, eh?  Let me look into that.
<jatos> to me its just eye candy nothing else
<buz> you're likely not the target audience then ;)
<jatos> whos the target audience?
<{{corona}}> hi can someone help with a boot up problem?
<mornfall> jatos: care to elaborate?
<manveru> {{corona}}: i fear that you have done something really evil
<{{corona}}> like?? oh no
<manveru> {{corona}}: base on the error-message i guess that your /sbin/init is missing
<manveru> {{corona}}: wich means that your system has been severe damaged
<{{corona}}> it was a "regular" crash thats been happening for some time now
<{{corona}}> kde
<manveru> {{corona}}: there are no "regular" crashes in linux...
<manveru> except kopete...
<nalioth> manveru: and konqueror
<manveru> really?
<{{corona}}> i meant kde had been giving trouble a lot of kgreet crashes 
<manveru> well, however, when KDE crashes it has some reason
<manveru> i am not sure what you or KDE did exactly - but i don't think you can boot your system anymore
<{{corona}}> ok that sucks
<manveru> indeed
<{{corona}}> i just about installed it
<mornfall> jatos: hmm?
<manveru> was it a fresh install?
<{{corona}}> ya this is my first ubuntu install
<{{corona}}> it was fresh in that sense
<manveru> do you have previous linux-experience?
<{{corona}}> about a week ago
<{{corona}}> ya a bit on suse 9.1
<{{corona}}> but this just is out of the blue
<manveru> ok, well i think there are very many reasons why this happened
<mornfall> jatos: dude, at least give some reason why it sucks, huh?
* mornfall frowns
<{{corona}}> just before the reboot i had installed numlockx
<manveru> {{corona}}: the kicker-applet?
<{{corona}}> no it switches on the num lock on boot up
<manveru> {{corona}}: you know that there is a kicker-applet that does the same (and displays the status in a nice way)?
<{{corona}}> had to edit the kde start script and add the path to this prog there
<{{corona}}> no i don't...
<{{corona}}> kicker?
<manveru> however, if there is something crucial for your existence on the current system?
<manveru> the name of the applet is keybled
<{{corona}}> anyway so i think i killed it...no not really i have windows primary and was trying to figure out linux migration
<{{corona}}> ok
<{{corona}}> keybled does the same-- num lock on?
<manveru> i suggest you do a clean install, as i'm not sure you can easily repair the system
<manveru> if you want it turns numlock on
<manveru> and displays status of capslock
<{{corona}}> ok so i format ext partition
<{{corona}}> and all that
<manveru> no, not format - just install
<{{corona}}> over root?
<manveru> yeah
<{{corona}}> what happens to all the installed stuff
<{{corona}}> under /home
<manveru> did you make a seperate partition for home?
<oracel> dapper drake - does it use kde 3.5?
<{{corona}}> yes
<manveru> so your stuff in home is save
<{{corona}}> ok but wont those progs stop working like wine is under home
<manveru> oracel: i think so - at least it is planned
<manveru> you have to reinstall wine, but your config-files stay the same
<manveru> that means every personal config you had
<{{corona}}> ok so i have to reinstall most of the stuff
<manveru> even kde will look the same :)
<oracel> on breezy, if I upgrade from 3.4.3 to 3.5, can I expect problems?
<{{corona}}> something for the loss :)
<nalioth> oracel: yes
<manveru> oracel: yeah
<buz> oracel: it seems like rc1 works quite well now
<buz> but you SHOULD expect  trouble
<manveru> oracel: especially with sound i was told
<buz> beta2 had all sorts of issues with arts
<{{corona}}> i am wondering if 3.4 kde is all unstable
<buz> manveru: it seems to me that arts is fixed in 3.5RC1 packages
<buz> it doesnt crash upon loading for me, anyway
<oracel> I see..
<manveru> {{corona}}: not if you don't do too fancy stuff that is unstable
<buz> kde 3.4.3 is rock solid
<manveru> buz: not with composite for me :)
<buz> manveru: that's largely an X issue no?
<{{corona}}> ok all i did was install fluxbox, wine and inkscape gimp 
<manveru> i guess so
<{{corona}}> anyway i shall try/look around and let you know if things work or i just go ahead and install it again
<{{corona}}> thanks a lot
<oracel> 3.4.3 works extremely good for me
<nalioth> oracel: then perhaps you should stick with it, in linux, stability is prized over "the latest and greatest"
<{{corona}}> i don't know if it was those backdoor repositories
<oracel> nalioth, yes, but it could have been interesting to try it on my laptop
<{{corona}}> must have done something stupid with them
<NotLarry> I am running kubuntu on a box next to me but want to open a desktop to a remote kubuntu box.  How can I do that?:)
<pvh> I am having difficulty with what appears be a conflict between dbus and Beagle.
<pvh> Beagle works fine on my Xubuntu laptop, but the daemon crashes, complaining about being unable to load dbus-sharp.
<KaoticEvil> oh, hey.. i like the look of XFCE...
<v-dogg> hmm... my /etc/X11/xorg.conf says "1400x1050" but only 1280x1024 is available when I try to change resolution from kde settings
<KaoticEvil> i may be formatting my drive again...
<manveru> KaoticEvil: btw, grml is sweeet :)
<pvh> KaoticEvil: It's not bad, but it has a ways to go.
<KaoticEvil> manveru: grml?
<KaoticEvil> pv_: im looking for something that will be slightly faster on my old-ass machine :(
<pvh> KaoticEvil: XFMedia won't play videos in my current version.
<manveru> KaoticEvil: it's a bit bad to make ads for another distro here... :)
<pvh> manveru: It's all Ubuntu, man.
<KaoticEvil> manveru: yup :)
<manveru> pvh: more debian i would say :)
<pvh> manveru: It's in breezy/universe.
<manveru> it's all about apt-get
<KaoticEvil> manveru: i was talking about xubuntu ;)
<manveru> KaoticEvil: i know, and i'm talking about grml
<pvh> manveru: oh, heh. talking across purposes. got you,.
<KaoticEvil> ah
<manveru> however, it might be the fastest thing you can get for an old box
<manveru> you can even start X if you have to...
<manveru> ^^
<pvh> heh
<KaoticEvil> manveru: doh...
<manveru> i just consider switching my laptop to it, so i have a better workstation
<pvh> Considering I use my old laptop for watching downloaded lectures, listening to music on the bus and attaching to my server over NoMachine... That might not help me.
<manveru> pvh: it comes with wmi, fastbox and fvwm afaik
<manveru> only problem i might get is getting amarok running without kde...
<KaoticEvil> ok, that didnt work...
<NotLarry> Ok, lets try this.  I want to share a folder on my remote kubuntu box with a windows network.  How?:)
<seth_k|lappy> SystemSettings > Sharing
<libben> any easy way to unpack an xbox iso on linux? cause on windows i needed a special app for reading the iso and extracting it
<nalioth> libben: the tools on linux work on any medium, i'd imagine
<fatejudger> is there a linux app to download off of itunes
<seth_k|lappy> sharpmusique
<libben> aaah. app for paying to itunes?
<oracel> if I switch to dapper drake repos now, can I expect a lot of problems? :)
<buz> oracel: likely so
<libben> wait like 2 months more. and it will be somemore convienience for u
<libben> nalioth: is there any iso installed by default?
<libben> i mean program to read them with
<nalioth> libben: the system has the ability to mount iso images
<PhxGuy> anyone ever try installing kubuntu on a mac inside a virtualPC image
<nalioth> libben: then you browse them with konqueror
<libben> so i just mount it as i do with my cd
<KaoticEvil> anyone ever setup an ice/shoutcast server?
<nalioth> libben: technically, yes
<libben> nalioth: wanna hit me with the line for it? or point me to a site that explains it?
<nalioth> libben: how to mount an iso image? ask in #ubuntu please
<mornfall> |lart jatos 
* duskbot marries jatos to uga
<pvh> manveru: Life without Amarok? Unthinkable!
<pvh> manveru: That would be like using Windows again.
<KaoticEvil> lol Phazeman 
<KaoticEvil> phv even
<pvh> manveru: Though I must say, I think the Dynamic Playlist thing is VERY poorly implemented right now.
<manveru> pvh: well, i have to agree
<manveru> pvh: my collection is too large, and everytime it loads something i don't want to hear right now
<manveru> pvh: in the beginning i thought it had to learn... but after some weeks i have to say that it acts just dumb
<da|patrick> hi
<da|patrick> need help
<da|patrick> issues in the system if i try to compile
<nalioth> da|patrick: ask your specific question
<da|patrick> the same as 3hours in the past
<da|patrick> ati, driver, compiling
<da|patrick> resulst should be 3 debs
<da|patrick> but i see only a plain folder with some log file
<da|patrick> etc.
<pvh> manveru: The implementor doesn't like my suggestions about how to fix it.
<da|patrick> as i said... 
<pvh> manveru: (Which is not suprising.)
<da|patrick> this time its a clean system...
<da|patrick> no security updates
<da|patrick> only that gcc-3.4 compiler 
<da|patrick> and the ati driver
<hussam> I read in ubuntuforums.org that the network config applet in breezy in kcontrol/system settings is broken. Is there an alternative netork config tool?
<da|patrick> as told in the tutorial i found 
<manveru> pvh: i never suggested anything, so i cannot explain
<manveru> hussam: ifconfig
<nalioth> hussam: i believe there is an updated program, but check with someone else in here to be sure
<hussam> nalioth: I haven't actually used the network config tools. I've just edited the config files manually. Somebody here helped me with that a few weeks ago.
<pvh> manveru: I figure dynamic mode should just be a meta-playlist. A playlist of playlists.
<pvh> manveru: But that would require "suggested songs" to become a playlist.
<manveru> pvh: no, not for me...
<pvh> manveru: No? Why not?
<manveru> pvh: i would just love when it appends the suggested songs...
<nalioth> da|patrick: may i suggest you enable channel logging in your irc client?
<pvh> manveru: I'm not suggesting getting rid of that, but I should probably think more about it.
<_snake> Hey all
<pvh> manveru: I miss the simple "auto-append" flag.
<da|patrick> nalioth, ???
<da|patrick> lost my pass
<manveru> pvh: auto-append-suggested?
<da|patrick> nalioth, last time no recommendation solved the problem
<nalioth> da|patrick: in your personal irc client, you can enable logging
<_snake> I dont mean to be a bug, but is there anyone that can help me out real quick? I need to know how to install files without using the package manager...if possible
<pvh> manveru: Yeah. It was good.
<da|patrick> so i am asking vor new clues
<da|patrick> nalioth, i deleted ubuntu again
<hussam> nalioth: iirc, Mepis used some kde network config tool. but don't rememeber well. I only used mepis for 5 hours and it was a year ago.
<da|patrick> absolut fresh install this time
<pvh> manveru: Except it appended too many at a time, so over time your appendings gradually became less and less relevant.
<da|patrick> so even i have logged
<da|patrick> there wont be any files 
<nalioth> hussam: go with what you know
<manveru> pvh: yeah, but that is the time where you come in and throw out what you don't like
<manveru> pvh: i have no problem doing that a few times, but the system has to learn
<pvh> manveru: It uses audioscrobbler, which theoretically has learned already.
<ttrocal> Hello, I was in here a second ago to get help with a problem I was having on a new Kubntu Breezy install.  I'm having another problem, though, Opera 8.5 is continually exiting with a segfault on startup.  I've made sure my /home/user/.opera folder is chowned to the proper user, what else can I do?
<_snake> Lol....I really hate  to  do this, but seriously fellas, please, is there anyone in here that can help a noob?
<manveru> _snake: of course we can help you
<hussam> nalioth: actually a lot of the admin tool applets in kcontrol in breezy are broken, not just the netwrok one
<manveru> _snake: what do you mean without _package manager_ ?
<_snake> How do I send hidden messages..
<nalioth> hussam: yes, but iirc there is supposedly a fixed pkg, (but ask a kubuntu regular)
<nalioth> _snake: you dont send any msgs on this network unless you're registered with nickserv
<_snake> How are you guys sending it in red o.0!
<_snake> lol
<manveru> _snake: we just say your name...
<_snake> Uhh okay whatever, Im just trying to install aim, and I have no idea how
<_snake> Like I know how to use the package manager...obviously...but its not avalible there
<_snake> just GAIM, but I need the direcrt connect features
<manveru> _snake: you have to install a client that supports gaim, since aol won't make a client for linux
<_snake> But they did
<_snake> aim 1.5 for linux
<_snake> http://www.aim.com/get_aim/linux/latest_linux.adp?aolp=#tgz2
<nalioth> _snake: when someone says your nick, your client hilights it for you
<nalioth> _snake: kopete
* firephoto recommends kopete
<_snake> I was going to use that, but it didnt seem like it works :D
<_snake> apparently it does tho...
<_snake> How would I direct connect on this tho?
<ttrocal> _snake: Some of the direct connect features work with gaim.  I've used displaying pictures in chats and sending files, specifically.
<_snake> Thats why I wasnt using it! It shows all of my buddies offline
<_snake> Any idea on that one guys?
<da|patrick> has someone a clue, why gcc does not compile?
<_snake> Well this will work
<nalioth> da|patrick: did you install gcc-3.4?
<_snake> Thanks guys
<da|patrick> yep
<da|patrick> i'll try to use xorg 6.8 rpm now
<da|patrick> nalioth, could u guide me
<da|patrick> :)
<da|patrick> how does compiling work if source is rpm
<nalioth> da|patrick: um, sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<da|patrick> no... rpm of that driver for 6.8
<nalioth> da|patrick: dont use rpms
<da|patrick> sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 module-assistant build-essential fakeroot dh-make debconf <-- that command should have installed gcc3.4
<nalioth> da|patrick: get the source code from the homepage
<da|patrick> nalioth, ati, driver proprietary
<da|patrick> --> no source
<nalioth> da|patrick: then i dont know what to tell you
<da|patrick> i dl the rpm
<da|patrick> how do i get debs from that?
<da|patrick> or could u try to build debs for me
<da|patrick> that ati driver can export distributionbuilts
<da|patrick> compiling failes on my machine
<da|patrick> i dunno why
<da|patrick> and i dont know how to fix it
<da|patrick> on some machines it work
<da|patrick> on mine it doest
<da|patrick> would u do that please :D
<da|patrick> :)
<da|patrick> come on... dont ignore me:(
<da|patrick> no one in forums has an idea what to do
<da|patrick> in chat i am ignored
<da|patrick> wasting hours here
<da|patrick> for nothing :(
<nalioth> da|patrick: act like an adult please
<nalioth> da|patrick: open a terminal and type "man alien"
<nalioth> da|patrick: if you dont have "alien", install it
<da|patrick> what is alien?
<nalioth> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: (install non-native packages with dpkg), section admin, is optional. Version: 8.53 (breezy), Packaged size: 112 kB, Installed size: 288 kB
<jHo> ello. is there a battery meter applet that comes w/ kde?
<buz> there is
<buz> on my laptop, it gets displayed automagically
<nalioth_zZz> jHo: klaptopdaemon
<da|patrick> thx nalioth_zZz 
<jHo> ty
<cvardar> hey guys, i am having problem during installation kubuntu to a pc with embedded graphics controller
<cvardar> it cannot go into graph mode, and i can only install server version
<cvardar> any idea?
<mgorbach228> how do i get 3.5 rc?
<fatejudger> !kde3.5
<ubotu> [kde3.5]  KDE 3.5 Release Candidate 1 is out: http://tinyurl.com/dycgf - the repository to add is "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc1/ breezy main"
<cvardar> tehr eis more than a hundred people her eand no idea about this problem ?
<DrGayus> maybe theyre sleeping
<fatejudger> doubt it
<fatejudger> cvardar: you aren't giving me much to go on
<fatejudger> cvardar: it's probably some crappy non-standard computer
<fatejudger> cvardar: I wouldn't know much about that
<cvardar> ok, if there is someone interested in the topic lets go in details
<cvardar> the graphics controller is a via VLE266
<fatejudger> what is up with the people compiling KDE 3.5?
<cvardar> and cpu is via 733 MHz.
<fatejudger> is it THAT hard to get a working arts package?
<cvardar> normally this configuration runs windows xp professional without problem
<fatejudger> cvardar: XP on a 733 MHz computer???
<fatejudger> cvardar: holy crap that must be slow
<cvardar> no it is not and running a software with lots of opengl models etc..
<cvardar> with %30 cpu load only.
<DrGayus> im on kubuntu... how can i make from Konqueror to open shell in the directory im curently browsing?
<rikva> DrGayus: f4
<nalioth_zZz> DrGayus: right click on the dir, > actions > open terminal here
<fatejudger> nalioth_zZz: what is up with the RC1 packages?
<fatejudger> nalioth_zZz: have you had a chance to try them?
<nalioth_zZz> fatejudger: i'm not that cutting edge
<Mars> What is the best FTP client for kde?
<fatejudger> nalioth_zZz: have you heard anyone else complain?
<rikva> Mars: konqueror
<fatejudger> nalioth_zZz: I see on the beta problems page that arts still doesn't work
<fatejudger> nalioth_zZz: I really don't get why they wouldn't have fixed that by now
<fatejudger> nalioth_zZz: and the KDE people know nothing of this error, so it must be the gcc version that is used to compile it
<fatejudger> nalioth_zZz: or something like that...
<nalioth_zZz> fatejudger: it is being addressed as we speak
<DrGayus> k thanks
<fatejudger> nalioth_zZz: arts?
<fatejudger> nalioth_zZz: by the Kubuntu people or the KDE people?
<nalioth_zZz> fatejudger: ubuntu has long had a history of failed compiles that only affect ubuntu
<fatejudger> nalioth_zZz: why do they release them then?
<fatejudger> nalioth_zZz: and is somebody going to recompile RC1?
<nalioth_zZz> fatejudger: as mentioned, i'm sure it's being addressed as we speak
<fatejudger> nalioth_zZz: well there was arts breakage in Beta 2 and no one ever addressed it
<nalioth_zZz> and as i sleep
<cvardar> fatejudger: may you please take a look at the screenshot at : http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php?topic=1582.0
<fatejudger> nalioth_zZz: isn't RIddell the one in charge of that compile?
<DrGayus> fresh Kubuntu install ... Cant install Firefox .... i unzipped in directory but no installer runs... tried ./firefox-installer , firefox-installer , firefox-installer-bin.... they give error : command not found  but ./firefox-installer-bin gives error: libstdc++.so.5 cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory 
<fatejudger> cvardar: who is we?
<fatejudger> DrGayus: download the deb package instead
<rikva> DrGayus: why not install firefox from apt
<fatejudger> DrGayus: sudo apt-get install firefox
<fatejudger> rikva: he probably wants RC2
<rikva> possible
<fatejudger> why not use Konqueror?
<fatejudger> Konqueror is MUCH faster in KDE than is Firefox
<cvardar> fatejudger: we is i and my firend gochoo.
<rikva> some people like firefox more (for it extensions for example)
<DrGayus> im using VMWARE and things are slow  to load... i thought maybe firefox...
<nalioth_zZz> konqueror has extensions
<fatejudger> and Konqueror has AdBlock now
<rikva> flash,java,adblock,firefox extensions don't work in konqueror and i am lazy ;)
<fatejudger> flash works in Konq
<fatejudger> so does Java
<rikva> i'm too lazy
<fatejudger> and Kaffeine is integrated into Konq
<fatejudger> lazy?
<rikva> and i hate kaffeine
<fatejudger> Konq is already installed!
<nalioth_zZz> night y'all
<fatejudger> nalioth_zZz: night
<rikva> gn8 nalioth_zZz 
<DrGayus> i guess there is no fix for this weird vmware slowness in networking?
<fatejudger> dunno, I don't like vmware and I don't use it
<fatejudger> dual booting kicks ass
<fatejudger> where is Riddell when you need him?
<DrGayus> sudo apt-get install firefox : package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.. .... ... blah.... package firefox has no installation candidate
<fatejudger> should I download the KDE Beta 2 packages before I download the KDE RC 1 packages?
<fatejudger> DrGayus: I think it's in universe
<fatejudger> DrGayus: you need to get those repos in the sources.list file
<DrGayus> sorry...i dont know what that means 
<KaoticEvil> DrGayus: try sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<KaoticEvil> ubotu: tell DrGayus about repos
<DrGayus> no go... same error
<KaoticEvil> DrGayus: read what ubotu just told you
<DrGayus> ok thanks
<KaoticEvil> np :)
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: that's the transitional package
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: the package he wants is called just firefox
<fatejudger> DrGayus: Battlestar Galactica?
<DrGayus> what?
<fatejudger> DrGayus: your name
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: is it?
<fatejudger> DrGayus: is your name from Battlestar Galactica?
<DrGayus> no, from simsons when theyre mocking planet of the apes "dr zaius dr zaius"
<KaoticEvil> i couldnt get package firefox to install...
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: well that's the package
<KaoticEvil> hmm.. odd.. ok
* KaoticEvil sits corrected
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: it's stands
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: not sits
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: but im sitting ;)
<KaoticEvil> :P
<fatejudger> lol
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: so its "sits corrected", not stands ;) :P
<willtux> hi !
<willtux> I need help
<willtux> I cannot to install some programs in Kubuntu 5.10
<willtux> anybody can help me
<willtux> ?
<KaoticEvil> ah, theres the problem :)
<KaoticEvil> willtux: which ones?
<willtux> what?
<KaoticEvil> which programs?
<willtux> all
<KaoticEvil> willtux: using adept, or compiling from source?
<willtux> the message is = only root can that
<KaoticEvil> ubotu: tell willtux about sudo
<KaoticEvil> willtux: check out what ubotu just told you :)
<KaoticEvil> that should help ya
<willtux> ok, thanks
<KaoticEvil> np :)
<DrGayus> man... this linux is complicated like heck
<PJeremy> not really.. 
<KaoticEvil> DrGayus: sometimes, yeah
<KaoticEvil> especially to some one who is used to windows doing everything for em lol
<DrGayus> theres 100000 commands vs 10 of dos for example
<KaoticEvil> DrGayus: yup
<KaoticEvil> would someone care to help me make sure that my shoutcast server is working?
<DrGayus> sure :D
<KaoticEvil> DrGayus: PM?
<DrGayus> k got firefox installed :D thanks ya'll
<KaoticEvil> :)
<PJeremy> KaoticEvil: what are you playing
<KaoticEvil> PJeremy: ive got a whole list... lol
<KaoticEvil> its a mixed setup.. a lil bit of everything
<PJeremy> KaoticEvil: nice
<KaoticEvil> right now, Maraiah Carey - Shake It Off... xmms has 332 songs in its lists right now, on a random playback
<PJeremy> mmh, i'd rather see carey than hear her sing/talk ;)
<manveru> DrGayus: regarding the commands - 100000 doesn't count the options :)
<KaoticEvil> PJeremy: its bon jovi now ;)
<KaoticEvil> like i said.. totally mixed
<PJeremy> one of the greatest carey moments was when she said she'd like to be as skinny as 3rd world country citizens but without all the flies and death..
<KaoticEvil> ROFL!
<DrGayus> is there a way to make shadow under windows (for decorative purpose :)
<maciek> hi 
<JustinS> how do?
<maciek> i have problem with kde on kubuntu... my windows are too big and they dont fit in desktop
<maciek> for example (system settings/apperance/window decoration)
<JustinS> I'm of not much help there .. I just installed Kubuntu last night and my sound's dead .. My server is in trouble right now so the sounds just going to stay broken ..
<Delvien> Isnt there some kind of weather applet for KDE panel?
<Delvien> anyone know?
<os2mac> there is a weather applet for the KDE panel.
<os2mac> if you right click on the kicker bar and go to add applet its in there.
<Delvien> os2mac its not there, i checked, which is wierd. whats it called
<Delvien> os2mac i had it on my last install, but for some reason i dont have it anymore.
<Delvien> kweather.. i think 
<os2mac> hang on a sec.. I am on windows atm
<Delvien> i got it
<KaoticEvil> bloody samba o.o
<Delvien> ugh isnt there anything better than KWeather that goes in the KDE panel?
<oracel> hm
<_sam> anyone know when kde3.5 final coming
<oracel> you could use superkaramba and get a widget on your desktop
<oracel> liquidweather++
<_sam> good wifget
<Delvien> aye but was trying to avoid something on my desktop
<Delvien> i already have my system moniter that i made
<_sam> kweather?
<DrGayus> how come i cant play mp3 (from win xp) over lan but got to copy first?
<resolve> hi is there anyway to change kde fonts... i find it big and kind of ugly
<kkathman> has anyone installed the KDE 3.5 RC1 yet?
<kkathman> resolve: icons where?
<resolve> sustym in general ... taskbar menu etc...
<kkathman> resolve all these are set using System Settings
<resolve> it is so big and so dark that its loosing me
<sampan> resolve: kmenu --> system settings --> appearances --> fonts iirc
<resolve> ok thx
<kkathman> resolve: the taskbar is set by right clicking on the taskbar and configuring the size
<resolve> although i might head back to gnome :S
<sampan> ewww ;)
<resolve> find it kind of clearer and doesnt give me that microsoft feels... anyway maybe personal choice
<sampan> it's all personal choice i think... for me, the nice thing about kde is that every itty bitty part of the gui is customizable -- gnome feels like a straightjacket in comparison
<Delvien> trying to use liquidweather for superKaramba but the guy who made it has shitty mirrors.. 
<resolve> maybe i should get more familiar with kde before switching again
<sampan> could always try other desktops too -- xfce is very nice -- the level of customization is about like gnome (i.e., not as many settings as kde) but really light on resources
#kubuntu 2005-11-18
<flixor> anybody experience with kgpg 
<resolve> sampan is there any kde release with xfce
<resolve> i mean ubuntu release*
<sampan> yeah, you should be able to just sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ... or if that doesn't work, then use adept to get xfce packages 
<sampan> iirc i had to get the packages with adept/synaptic -- but maybe xubuntu-desktop works now -- not sure
<resolve> i switch to kde because i hated the gnome apps... but im not really feeling better about kde looks :S lol
<resolve> what a mess
<sampan> :/  well kde can be customized to look a lot of different ways -- you could try surfing at kde-look.org to find stuff that appeals to you
<resolve> yeah i think i would
<resolve> but imn trying to figure out how to have xfce
<sampan> use adept, search for "xfce" and select the major packages
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: you around?
<resolve> cant find any xfce package
<crimsun> install xubuntu-desktop
<sampan> resolve  have you edited your sources.list file?
<crimsun> make sure you have the universe repository enabled
<resolve> nope i just inmstall kubuntu 15min ago
<sampan> crimsun, does that work now?  when i tried that (first week of breezy release), i just got errors with xubuntu-desktop
<resolve> ho right univers and multiverse
<crimsun> sampan: it should, yes
<sampan> cool 
* sampan had to install it via adept
<sampan> :(
<PJeremy> what are the system requirements of xfce?
<crimsun> they're fairly slim. 32 MB RAM.
<sampan> not sure -- but lower than for gnome/kde for sure ;)  it's not an ultra-minimalist desktop, but it's pretty light
<LeeJunFan> damn xdmcp in kdm doesn't work :(
<Blissex> crimsun: thats rather optimistic...
<resolve> god im lost in that kde thing how may i install universe and multiverse
<crimsun> Blissex: sure
<sampan> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<crimsun> we're not talking of w3m or ion here ;-)
<crimsun> s/w3m/pwm/
<sampan> resolve, you need to uncomment out the universe/multiverse lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<resolve> ok
<resolve> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/11/xubuntu-xfce-ubuntu/
<resolve> :) sweet thx guys
<mornfall> crimsun: x server alone ate 315M of RAM in a week and few days
<mornfall> i guess the bitch is leaking...
<crimsun> not just the pixmap cache?
<sampan> if i don't have any bluetooth devices, is it alright to disable bluez-utils at bootup for run level 5?  the kbluetooth daemon is filling up my xsession.errors file with megabytes of error messages
<mornfall> crimsun: why would it keep it that big?
<crimsun> mornfall: some silly app(s)?
<sampan> i kill the process, but after a day or so it mysteriously restarts
<mornfall> crimsun: well, konqueror comes to mind...
<mornfall> crimsun: wee, down to 280M
<mornfall> crimsun: out of which some 32 (or is that 16) is vram
<mornfall> and about 30 swapped out
<mornfall> there are some kghostview instances running, and that's all
<mornfall> hmm, amarok
<resolve> ok im in the konsole, running a source.list windows .. how may i uncomment universe line
<sampan> resolve, sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list  ... then delete the # characters that begin the lines for universe/multiverse 
<sampan> if you want to be safe, first do: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_original  :)
<thirsteh> Has anyone else experienced losing all colouring in Konsole when installing a fresh Kubuntu (Breezer) ?
<Thirsteh> I realize the topic mentions font fixes for Konsole, but I upgraded and nothing fixed (my) problem
<toma> try the breezy-updates
<Thirsteh> Sorry, I'm lost..
<toma> Thirsteh: add this to sources deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<Thirsteh> But, wouldn't I already have that?
<toma> how should i know?
<Thirsteh> I just said a fresh Breezy install
<Thirsteh> :)
<toma> that can be done in 10 ways....
<Thirsteh> Okay, I'll cut it out in concrete for ya: I installed Kubuntu with the default installer, and the preset repositories are still there, and yes, breezy-updates are a part of it
<_fatejudger> !repos
<ubotu> I guess repos is How to add repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<slow-motion_> n8
<toma> Thirsteh: what is the problem?
<Thirsteh> toma, konsole doesn't show any color, like, executables ain't green, folders ain't navy blue, normal files aint white.... etc etc
<toma> try ls --color
<Thirsteh> oh, so it's a change in ls?
<Thirsteh> weird...
<Thirsteh> where do I set aliases then, like la = ls -la  ?
<Thirsteh> and ls = ls --color...
<firephoto> Thirsteh: I set mine in ~/.bash_profile
<Thirsteh> ok thanks
<Thirsteh> I don't have a bash_profile ...
<Thirsteh> something weird about this install, lol
<firephoto> you could make one and start a new session and see if it works.
<Thirsteh> what's the syntax?
<Thirsteh> just: alias ls = ls --color        
<Thirsteh> would work?
<firephoto> yeah..
<firephoto> maybe '  ' around it after the =
<Thirsteh> okay thanks
<tarheelcoxn> firephoto: next time point people to .bashrc first
<tarheelcoxn> firephoto: .bash_profile is for login shells
<tarheelcoxn> .bashrc is for non-login shells
<firephoto> sorry. just going by what I have set here for alias stuff.
<tarheelcoxn> np
<tarheelcoxn> if I'd been paying attention earlier I would've said something
<firephoto> are those color alias not set by default with ubuntu?
<tarheelcoxn> I'm not at my [k|x] ubuntu boxen... not sure
<tarheelcoxn> but I'd be really surprised if ubuntu tinkered with the default bash colors
* firephoto isn't either but has it booting now. ;)
<firephoto> it probably would explain the ugly consoles though...
<tarheelcoxn> eh?
<firephoto> nothing is colored on mine.
<firephoto> i guess i don't have much worth of colors to list.
<tarheelcoxn> you mean when you use ls?
<tarheelcoxn> do you have anything executable in the directory?
<tarheelcoxn> other directories?
<firephoto> i have ls colors. i guess it' just the ugly prompt.
<firephoto> not that i look at it enough to care.
<KaoticEvil> cool.. got ajva working in konqi :D
<KaoticEvil> java too
<tarheelcoxn> firephoto: google around... you'll find some easy/pretty prompts
<drgayus> hey can i install mythtv on kubuntu?
<crimsun> sure, it's in multiverse
<drgayus> but i cant find it with the filter... do i need to set a different repository? (im on the default)
<Hobbsee> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<LeeJunFan_away> sure would be a lot less irc traffic ubuntu would just enable them by default or ask during setup. That and have a screen with VERY LARGE fonts that explains no root password.
<drgayus> so how do i know which repository has the mythTV package?
<drgayus> DrGayus...use the search box 
<crimsun> LeeJunFan_away: huh?
<LeeJunFan_away> uh, don't know how that happened.
<KaoticEvil> lol LeeJunFan 
<crimsun> LeeJunFan: why would the average user have to care about there not being a root password?
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan it would probably be useful if they did stick in the multiverse repositories, while commenting them out, certainly
<LeeJunFan> crimsun: well when you tell them to edit apt/sources.list for one. The first thing most people will try to do is su.
<LeeJunFan> crimsun: I'm not saying they need to enable it, just have a screen that notifies people.
<crimsun> LeeJunFan: err, there should be gui utilities for that.
<drgayus> su. doesnt work in my shell... i use sudo
<LeeJunFan> hehe, see.
<KaoticEvil> lol
<Hobbsee> hey KaoticEvil :)
<KaoticEvil> hey Hobbsee :)
* KaoticEvil needs a project.. ive nothing to do now
<tarheelcoxn> KaoticEvil: find something missing from the wiki
<KaoticEvil> tarheelcoxn: lol... i said a project :P not a job :P
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: neither, i'm still looking for bugs in this rc, and am not finding any lol
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: delete your pr0n by accident did you? :)
<Hobbsee> upgrade to dapper?
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: would you believe ive never had a pr0n collection? nor any pr0n on my computer(s)
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: yeah, clinton didn't inhale either :)
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: lol.. but im serious tho
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: nah, I beleive ya.
<KaoticEvil> i got DVD's for that :P
<KaoticEvil> LOL
<LeeJunFan> :D
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: notice i said on my computer(s).. nothing about IRL ;) :P
<KaoticEvil> im more into MP3's :P
<KaoticEvil> im half tempted to try rc1 again... but after what happened last nite... im scared :P
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: I'm tempted to see if xdmcp works with rc1.
<KaoticEvil> heh
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: that library project I'm working on is going to have a bastard gdm login to get to kde if it doesn't get a fix within a month.
<KaoticEvil> oh, i do need to configure apacje...
<KaoticEvil> apache2* even
<KaoticEvil> lol @ gdm login
* Hobbsee now has to eat her words - i found a crash lol
* KaoticEvil is shocked... 
* KaoticEvil thought Hobbsee was a guy *blush*
<Hobbsee> hehehehe
<Hobbsee> no, very definetly a girl lol
<KaoticEvil> good to know...
<Hobbsee> yeah
<tarheelcoxn> bah... gender is overrated
<Hobbsee> lol
<KaoticEvil> how the hell did i get sudo to remember my password?
<Hobbsee> and it's mostly males on here
<tarheelcoxn> :P
<tarheelcoxn> KaoticEvil: ??
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: sudo -s?
<KaoticEvil> yeah, thats it.. i think heh
<tarheelcoxn> once you've used it, you should be able to continue using it within the next five minutes or so without having to retype
<tarheelcoxn> but why would you want it to not time out?
<KaoticEvil> tarheelcoxn: well, on my previous install, i typed it like 5 times, and never had to type it again
<tarheelcoxn> o.0
* tarheelcoxn coughs
<tarheelcoxn> security risk
<KaoticEvil> was kinda nice, actually
* tarheelcoxn coughs
* KaoticEvil knows
* KaoticEvil doesnt really car... 
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: it's got a timeout - 15 seconds I think.
<KaoticEvil> care*
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: or you can edit your sudoers file so you never need to type a password for sudo again.
<KaoticEvil> yup, just thought of that ;)
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: which is what I've done.
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: I figure if someone guesses my user password once, the second time will probably present little challenge anyway :)
<thoreauputic> LeeJunFan: just don't walk away without locking your screen ;)
<KaoticEvil> where is it tho? locate doesnt find it
<thoreauputic> KaoticEvil: run  sudo visudo to edit sudoers
<KaoticEvil> ah, ok
<LeeJunFan> thoreauputic: well honestly having my user files erased would be so devistating that having to re-install would be of little concern at that point :)
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: hows that KDE 3.5 RC1 doing?
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: not me man. :)
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: not yet anyway.
<Hobbsee> bah, go and try it
<Hobbsee> lol
<kkathman> yah heard about a few bumps
<Hobbsee> not here, but for other people, yeah
<Hobbsee> i'm wondering if it's a problem from upgrading from beta2
<kkathman> Hobbsee: you just told me you had a crash :)
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: could be. arts works?
<LeeJunFan> yeah!
<LeeJunFan> lol
<Hobbsee> well, i did just have a crash, but it crahed kalarm once, not the entire kde repeatedly
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: it does indeed, from here - didtn have to configure it at all
<LeeJunFan> might be problems related to some existing settings too, whenever I upgrad kde and have issues, I always rename my .kde dir to something else and try with fresh kde settings to see if they are still there.
* kkathman thinks maybe its best to wait untill 3.5.1 hehe
<Hobbsee> could be
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<Hobbsee> you can judge for yourself...
<KaoticEvil> ok, ive found what i need to add... but where do i add it? :(
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: add to waht?
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: yeah, I read that.
<Hobbsee> i just added to it
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: awe crap. I'm gonna have to get it.
<Hobbsee> lol
<KaoticEvil> sudoers... im trying to set passwd_timeout to 0
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: do, it's fun
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: hrm, kalarm is something I use often.
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: with sound?
<LeeJunFan> I wish I could relocate the installation and have both stable and devel, mandrake did that once.
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: yeah, I use it to remind me of my appointments.
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: I could probably live with just the pop-ups.
<KaoticEvil> ah, there it is.. sudo -l
<Hobbsee> yep
<KaoticEvil> cool :)
* LeeJunFan adds the source for kde rc1
<Hobbsee> hehe
* KaoticEvil says a prayer to the goddess fro LeeJunFan 
<Hobbsee> didnt take very long to upgrade, i found yesterday
<LeeJunFan> I'm not worried about how long it takes to update, I'm more worried about how long it will take me to downgrade if it doesn't work well enough :)
<Hobbsee> true lol
<KaoticEvil> it took me about 3 hours ;)
<kkathman> LOL LeeJunFan  :)
<LeeJunFan> ^c
<Hobbsee> *shrugs* - a reinstall - not that long
<LeeJunFan> yay!
<KaoticEvil> ?
<LeeJunFan> Errors were encountered while processing:
<LeeJunFan>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.5-rc1-0ubuntu0breezy1_all.deb
<KaoticEvil> LOL!
<KaoticEvil> thats always good ;)
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: and the rest of the error?
<LeeJunFan> goody for me! Pray louder next time!
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: the goddess is mad at me :(
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: apt doesn't say I'll have to dpkg it manually.
<Hobbsee> is that all it gives you?
<LeeJunFan> yep.
<Hobbsee> what about the bit just above it?
<LeeJunFan> so I dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.5-rc1-0ubuntu0breezy1_all.deb and it just works.
<Hobbsee> yep
<LeeJunFan> okay, it's installed. If I'm not back within say 2 mins just put year ear to the ground and you might be able to hear me shooting my computer. :)
<KaoticEvil> lol
<KaoticEvil> hmmmm... *kills apache2*
<KaoticEvil> w00t
<KaoticEvil> wb LeeJunFan :)
<KaoticEvil> hows it look?
<LeeJunFan> no, wait!
<KaoticEvil> ?
<LeeJunFan> black.
<LeeJunFan> when I put my mouse over an icon, kwin restarts.
<KaoticEvil> black? 
<KaoticEvil> oh, ouch
<LeeJunFan> well at least arts is still working.
<KaoticEvil> LOL
<KaoticEvil> just dont use any icons :P
<LeeJunFan> hrm, I can open my trashcan with cervisia, I can see how that can be useful - not.
<KaoticEvil> lol
<LeeJunFan> only desktop icons do that, there's also a hangtime after kde starts before it displays any icons, and it seems to take a long time to initialize trash:/
<LeeJunFan> lemme start a new session with another user.
<KaoticEvil> does apt-get support wildcards?
<Hobbsee> LOL
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: i think so
<Hobbsee> try it
<KaoticEvil> i am
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: clearly that's a good reason not to have desktop icons, but add it to the wiki
<LeeJunFan> well, a new user doesn't have the desktop icon crash.
<LeeJunFan> someone already did I though.
<LeeJunFan> now I'm gonna spend all night narrowing down which feature it is :) thanks.
<Hobbsee> didnt see the long time in initializing trash:/ though
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: do you have the trash thing on your taskbar?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> oh...that's what you meant
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: yeah, it opens up a window like a file copy progress window.
<Hobbsee> ooh, weird trashcan
<KaoticEvil> my file copy progress windows aint pretty no more :(
<KaoticEvil> ok..
<KaoticEvil> im gonna try it
<KaoticEvil> *again*
<KaoticEvil> someone say a prayer for me...
* jsubl2 wait i am still lookin for a tissue over your progress windows
<KaoticEvil> o.o jsubl2 
<Hobbsee> good luck KaoticEvil 
<Hobbsee> gotta go to work...
<LeeJunFan> so I'll see everyone at KA tomorrow. (KDE'ers Anonymous) :)
<KaoticEvil> lol LeeJunFan 
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: how did you fix that error you got? use dpkg to manually install the package?
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> KDEers Anonymous :)
<LeeJunFan> Well, since I know the icon mouseover doesn't crash on a new user I'll go rename my ./kde/share/apps/ dir, if that doesn't do it I'll move that back and rename my .kde/share/config dir, one of those has to contain the offending config file. Then I get to hit them a config file at a time until I find the one :)
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: yeah.
<LeeJunFan> Back in a few.
<KaoticEvil> ok
<KaoticEvil> here we go...
<firephoto> speaking of hear we go.. i wonder if that 10,000kg payload rocket made it aloft...
* P3L|C4N0 brb
<firephoto> nope... delayed.
<kairu0> damn i love kde
<kairu0> nothing against gnome, but kde makes it look like 1997
<kkathman> toma_: have we made our mind up yet?
<abhitux> HI!..Need to solve a query please
* freeflying is away: Away at the moment
<nybbz> hey, having problems with kubuntu installer... is it possible to resize NTFS partitions?
<LeeJunFan> well, if you have the desktop crash when you move a mouse over an icon with rc1 - disable sound preview
<dnB> can someone pls tell me how to make an application always load on startup?
<LeeJunFan> dnB: put it in Autostart.
<LeeJunFan> dnB: open konqueror and choose "go" from menu
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: autostart???
<kkathman> hmm...thought is was to put it in bashrc
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: yeah.
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: depends on the app, if it's a gui app you need it to start after kde.
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: do you just put "go" in the address bar?
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: nope,it's a menu option in konq
<LeeJunFan> yay! rc1 fixes xdmcp! :) remote kde logins work.
<kkathman> hmm... I dont seem to see that in my menu option
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: which option?? Location, Edit, View, Bookmarks, Tools, Settings, Help?
<LeeJunFan> location edit view go bookmarks
<LeeJunFan> huh.
<LeeJunFan> how can that be. hehe
<sampan> my konq doesn't have "go" either on the menu bar
<LeeJunFan> I'm special.
<sampan> location -- edit -- view -- bookmarks --tools -- settings -- help
<kkathman> uhm... ok...Im kinda lost where to get this GO
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: please help, and dont mock....thats not very nice :(
<firephoto> your home folder.......~/.kde/Autostart
<dnB> hrm
<dnB> thanks guys
<dnB> apparently its already in init.d
<kkathman> sorry dnB usually people are more helpful
<dnB> no sarcasm ;) thanks anyways
<kkathman> thank you firephoto
<dnB> but the problem is that it seems that it needs to have squid already running or it quits, and it boots before squid, no how i can change this?
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: I'm telling you I have "go"
<kkathman> never mind
<LeeJunFan> I have no idea how I got it.
<LeeJunFan> I've always had it. for years.
<kkathman> Perhaps you could figure out how that got there.
<LeeJunFan> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-79676.html
<KaoticEvil> do i need to close everything down before i install rc1?
<firephoto> How the "go" got there? its always been a konq menu item...
<kkathman> not in mine
<firephoto> location?
<kkathman> ?
<firephoto> nevermind.....
<firephoto> it's the super simpled simple browser mode.. ;)
<firephoto> normal mode is mia from what i see within konq on kubuntu
* KaoticEvil crosses his fingers
<kkathman> well I use konq solely as a file manager anyway
<LeeJunFan> apparently in the threads discussing "go" it was removed by kubuntu(?) to dumb down konqueror so it's simpler for the simple minded. :(((  That's the kind of shit that made me leave mandrake.
<firephoto> hmm really takes away from konq in file mode... oh well.
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: i got the same error you did...
<KaoticEvil> ok, that did it.. here we go... brb
<kkathman> even if you put the "go" option on a toolbar, doesnt seem to do anything when you click it ??
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: that's not the right one in the location bar.
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: there's an actual "go" menu entry.
<LeeJunFan> I hope he did apt-get upgrade again after dpkg or he's only got about a 1/2 installed kde.
<LeeJunFan> I think this link better shows how to get the menus back to kde default http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79941
<LeeJunFan> I guess I'll have to rm .kde from /etc/skel so new users get default stuff. not neutered stuff. I hope this isn't a beginnging to a trend.
<LeeJunFan> okay, no .kde there.
<LeeJunFan> must just be when you create the user on install, lucky for me I've been using the same /home dir for about 8 years now :)
<kkathman> shrug
<LeeJunFan> I see kaotic isn't back yet :( Anyone else know how else to get in touch with him?
<KaoticEvil> well, this sucks.
<KaoticEvil> installed KDE3.2rc1.. and i cant get it to start as my old user account :(
<KaoticEvil> it starts fine when i login as root, or if i create a new user account
<firephoto> KaoticEvil: it's probably some incompatible 3.4 settings in ~/.kde
* kkathman decides not to install RC1 :)
<eric_> can someone help me get the jvm working?
<LeeJunFan> ubotu: tell eric_ about java
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: I'm not having any reall issues now that I turned off sound previews in konq.
<KaoticEvil> hey LeeJunFan...
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: hey, get my e-mail? :)
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: no..?
<LeeJunFan> not kao@?
<KaoticEvil> no, sorry :(
<KaoticEvil> kaoticevil@gmail.com ;)
<LeeJunFan> owell, I guessed. I send to kao@classicnet.net :)
<KaoticEvil> ive got a problem with rc1 tho..
<KaoticEvil> when i startx it just drops back to the console screen
<KaoticEvil> no errors.. just dies
<KaoticEvil> i logged in as root, and it works fine... i created a enw user and it works fine... wtf?
<KaoticEvil> new*
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: have you rebooted?
<firephoto> still* sounds like .kde issues.
<KaoticEvil> no
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: should i?
<firephoto> cp you .kde to something else and nuke it.
<KaoticEvil> ok
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: shouldn't need to, I wonder if it might be a tmp or xauth problem, though I think I'd start with mv $HOME/.kde $HOME/.kde.bak and try logging in.
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: ill try that...
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: you should log out first, and do the mv from console.
<firephoto> if you mv/cp you .kde the tmp folders will still be in /tmp and /var/tmp so those might need cleaned.
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: so your kde doesn't just save the bad settings again when you log out.
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: im logged in as root (i know, i know...)
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: did you sudo -s to become root?
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: no, ive enabled root login from the console
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: okay.
<KaoticEvil> for just this reason ;)
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: I was going to say, if you did that then you might end up with files in your ~ that are owned by root, and need to chown -R kao /home/kdo
<LeeJunFan> kao that is.
<firephoto> he'll have a .kde in /root/
<KaoticEvil> firephoto: thats fine.. it works fine wheni login as root..
<KaoticEvil> ok, brb
<LeeJunFan> firephoto: yeah, but sudo keeps your environment, so if he started startx within sudo it would probably use his user home dir.
<firephoto> i'm pretty sure he has a root account.
<LeeJunFan> which he didn't apparently anyway.
<LeeJunFan> right.
<firephoto> otherwise "root" wouldn't be any different that "user" as far as starting kde goes. (with sudo)((if it even would work))
<LeeJunFan> firephoto: well, except that it could change perms/owership on file sin there and when he tried to login as that user it wouldn't be able to read/write them.
<LeeJunFan> that's what happens sometimes to the files in /var/tmp and /tmp when running kde apps from sudo.
<firephoto> that's why there's kdesu...
<firephoto> to me sudo only applies to using apps you would use in a root console.
<LeeJunFan> firephoto: yep.
<firephoto> if i want to launch a gui i use alt+f2
<firephoto> i see some advantages to using sudo to make things a little simpler but it doesn't seem to be locked down enough so you can't sudo something you don't need to.
<KaoticEvil> ok.. it still doesnt work.. but at least now i get an error :)
<lordnynex> Im having some problems with gcc
<crimsun> lordnynex: have you installed 'build-essential'?
<lordnynex> everything i try to compile says gcc can not make executables
<KaoticEvil> xauth: error in lockling authority file /home/kao/.Xauthority
<KaoticEvil> how do i unlock it? :)
<lordnynex> is this a simple fix?
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: remove it.
<lordnynex> crimsun: I believe so.. let me double check
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: just delete it?
<LeeJunFan> yeah.
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: I had the same problem getting remote kdm working today.
<KaoticEvil> permission denied :(
<KaoticEvil> do i need to sudo rm... ?
<gdh> If you can't delete a dot-file in your own homedir, then hell yeh something is broken :)
<firephoto> heh
<gdh> sudo rm .Xauthority for sure
<KaoticEvil> no kidding lol
<lordnynex> crimsun: apparently I dont.. will this install fix my problem?
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: actually - that's the problem, it's owned by root :) you did sudo to run startx didn't you at some point? :)
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: no, never
<KaoticEvil> i know better than that ;)
<troth> does anyone know of a tutorial i can read about how to use the alien command?
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: just sudo chown -R kao .Xauthority
<firephoto> it probably just got locked from the session getting killed.
<LeeJunFan> ls -l .Xauthority and see what the perms are on it.
<KaoticEvil> i already deleted it :(
<KaoticEvil> all the other files in /home/kao are owned by me tho..
<LeeJunFan> good, see if you can login now.
<KaoticEvil> k.. brb
<troth> does anyone know where i can read about the alien command?
<LeeJunFan> troth: man alien
<troth> k
<KaoticEvil> still no joy :(
<KaoticEvil> i type startx and it gives me a CR/LF, and then just stops...
<KaoticEvil> but if i create a new user, it logs in just fine...
<firephoto> KaoticEvil: you don't use the kdm? (or whatever the login manager is)
<KaoticEvil> firephoto: im stuck at the console
<firephoto> i know... so maybe kdm(?) is running?
<KaoticEvil> i dont know...
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: pidof kdm
<KaoticEvil> yup, its running.. sudo kill <pid> ?
<firephoto>  just restart kdm
<KaoticEvil> ... how?
<LeeJunFan>  /etc/inti.d/kdm restart
<firephoto> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart    should do it i think
<LeeJunFan> yeah, what he said.
<KaoticEvil> oh, duh.. same as restarting samba or apache.. ok
<KaoticEvil> sudo invoke-rc.d kdm restart does the same thing, no?
* firephoto just thought you used startx as a normal way of logging into X... lol
<KaoticEvil> firephoto: heh.. no
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: after you did the manual dpkg did you run apt-get upgrade again?
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: there were still packages that needed to finish installing after that.
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: yes, and it found like 25 packages that werent isntalled...
<KaoticEvil> 25 or 29 or some shit..
<LeeJunFan> okay.
<KaoticEvil> installed*
<KaoticEvil> ok, well, lets restart kdm and see what happens.. :)
<KaoticEvil> WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!
<KaoticEvil> i got it! :D
* KaoticEvil is proud of himself :)
<KaoticEvil> i even managed to save all my settings...
<KaoticEvil> im not sure what happened... let alone why... but i fixed it :)
<KaoticEvil> somehow, /home/kao got owned by root (no, i did *not* sudo startx)... but all the files INSIDE it were still owned by me
<KaoticEvil> so i chown -R kao:kao /home/kao
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: that wouldn't have done that anyway.
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: ok.. lol i dont know :P
<KaoticEvil> but its working now :)
<KaoticEvil> im missing some of my app icons next to the K menu.. but thats minor...
<KaoticEvil> man.. a failure like that in windows... wow....
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: what? you don't like using a text mode registry editor? :)
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: no, if it was what i think happened... a registry editor wouldnt ahve done anthing...
<KaoticEvil> lets see if arts works ;)
<KaoticEvil> cool :) sound :)
<KaoticEvil> oooo... i like that :)
<KaoticEvil> anyone know of a app that sits in the tray and monitors eth(x) activity?
<LeeJunFan> knetload I think
<LeeJunFan> nope, that's not it.
<LeeJunFan> yeah it is. apt-get install knetload
<KaoticEvil> ty :)
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: did you resend that email?
<LeeJunFan> no, it was just about making sure you did apt-get upgrade again after dpkg.
<KaoticEvil> oh, ok
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: took you a long time to come back and I got worried that was why :)
<KaoticEvil> worst case scenario, i would have reinstalled ;)
<kairu0> hey all
<KaoticEvil> hi kairu0 
<kairu0> hey KaoticEvil 
<KaoticEvil> i will say this, so far rc1 seems a bit faster... and on my machine, every little bit counts :)
<kairu0> cool
<kairu0> i havent tried it yet
<KaoticEvil> rc1 modified my fstab?!
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: hrm, mine is untouched.
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: it changed my CDROM options... and my flashdrive...
<KaoticEvil> it moved it from /home/kao to /media/sda
<KaoticEvil> and it put rw on my cdrom,
<Echostorm> Hi everyone.  I am having trouble installing Kubuntu.  It freezes at the "Detecting Network Hardware" screen with the progress bar at 0%.
<Echostorm> I'm on a Gateway M275 laptop with a Intel PRO/100 VE integrated network adapter
<Echostorm> any ideas?
<KaoticEvil> ok, where is apache1.3?
<KaoticEvil> its not in the repos...
<KaoticEvil> only apache2 :(
<troth> how do i add a program to the k menu?
<KaoticEvil> troth: kmenuedit
<KaoticEvil> you can also use kappfinder to search for non-kde apps that arent in the menu
<troth> ok i see
<KaoticEvil> :)
<LeeJunFan> Echostorm: how long did you wait?
<LeeJunFan> Echostorm: nevermind, I thought you said detecting network settings, not hardware.
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: is there a command that lists all PID's?
<LeeJunFan> ps
<propagandhi> Echostorm: does your laptop have a kill switch so to speak for the wireless
<LeeJunFan> err ps x
<KaoticEvil> wow.. that did it! lol
<KaoticEvil> ok.. i need to find me a good C++ IDE for learning :)
<LeeJunFan> 'ps x | wc -l' will tell you how many processes you have running.
<LeeJunFan> kdevlope
* KaoticEvil is starting to learn to *never* close konsole lol
<LeeJunFan> kdelvelop I mean. damn I can't type, must be tired.
<KaoticEvil> heh
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: dont worry about it, i can usually translate typo on-the-fly ;)
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: is it a RAD IDE?
<LeeJunFan> anyway, what I said first - only without the last 'e' :)
<LeeJunFan> I was a teen in the 80
<LeeJunFan> I was a teen in the 80's - I think we have differnt meanings for RAD :)
<crimsun> that is -totally- rad
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: lol.. i mean Rapid Application Development
<LeeJunFan> that's it :) I even used to freestyle BMX.
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: i wasnt quite a teen in the 80's, but ive used rad in that manner as well ;)
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: I think you'll find kdevelop fit's both definitions :p
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: lol
<KaoticEvil> uh oh.. konqi crashed :(
<KaoticEvil> it wasnt even open?!
<KaoticEvil> where/how can/do i report it?
<kairu0> hey all
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: it wasn't your desktop was it?
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: can you point at icons on your desktop with your mouse w/o your desktop crashing?
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: can you point at icons on your desktop with your mouse w/o your desktop crashing?
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: yeah
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: how/where do i report crashes?
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: I don't know if the rc is setup on bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org yet or not, prob just the wiki.
<KaoticEvil> wiki.kubuntu.org ?
<LeeJunFan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<KaoticEvil> ty :) *booksmarks it*
<KaoticEvil> take an "s" outta there somewhere... heh
<LeeJunFan> Don't bother unless you can 1. recreate the problem and preferably 2. give details on errors you get.
<KaoticEvil> oh, ok
<KaoticEvil> well, i loaded adept, was looking for the kdevelop packages, and konqi (which wasnt even open) crashed...
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: typing with a lisp are we? now that's gay :)
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: :P byte me
<KaoticEvil> no, typing with fat fingers :P
* KaoticEvil puts one hand on his hips and flops his hand around.. " i am NOT gay!"
<KaoticEvil> :P
<LeeJunFan> lol
<KaoticEvil> my g/f would agree with me ;)
<LeeJunFan> ! KaoticEvil
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, kaoticevil is gay.
<KaoticEvil> :O
<kairu0> ubotu, i knew that
<LeeJunFan> haha
<ubotu> kairu0: What?
<KaoticEvil> ! LeeJunFan 
<kairu0> oops i talked to a bot
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, leejunfan is a handsome genius! you can e-mail him at jason@skycon.net if you want to.
<KaoticEvil> :O
<KaoticEvil> jason?!
<kairu0> i dont buy that
<LeeJunFan> hahah!
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: your name is jason?
<LeeJunFan> I was so ready for that!
<LeeJunFan> yeah.
<KaoticEvil> cool :>
<JasonM> :)
<LeeJunFan> yeah, I noticed that when you came on earlier.
<KaoticEvil> heh cool
<KaoticEvil> i wish i could lazarus working tho :(
<KaoticEvil> i already *know* OP...
<KaoticEvil> i dont want to have to learn a whole new language...
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: just one? learn a few.
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: in time, my son.. in time :P
<KaoticEvil> for the moment, i just want to knock up a quick app to say i wrote an app for linux :P
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: I used to be like that, then I realized that w/o having a real goal in mind I couldn't finish anything. hehe
<KaoticEvil> C is *out* tho.. C++.. ok, i guess... i *really* want to find an OP IDE that works tho...
<LeeJunFan> C is not out... the kernel is C.
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: im not learning C :P
<KaoticEvil> because im not gonna ever code for the kernel :P
<KaoticEvil> im going to focus *exclusively* on X apps :P
<KaoticEvil> im lazy... i like OOP :P
<LeeJunFan> learn python :) you can code stuff that works on all platforms with gui's and all.
<KaoticEvil> well, not exclusively X apps.. im going cross-platform..
<LeeJunFan> python has libs for QT and gtk as well. So python apps can look just like any KDE app.
<KaoticEvil> yeah, i saw those... but really, python isnt a programming language.. its more a scripting language ;)
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: granted python is an interpreted language so you don't want to write 3d games in it. :)
<KaoticEvil> lol
<KaoticEvil> i dont want to write 3d games anyway ;)
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: there's a very fine line between scripting and anything else any more other than the compiler, and there are even compilers for some things considered scripting langs. you'd be amazed at the stuff I've done with bash.
<KaoticEvil> heh.. maybe... ive done some amazing things with BAT files ;)
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: it's sad really, I find that I can do so much stuff in bash that I don't bother doing stuff in other languages, and I'm getting rusty doing heavier programming.
<KaoticEvil> im rusty as hell on my delphi :( i cant find my CD... havent been able to code anything for over a year
<LeeJunFan> I've done C, Assembly, tcl/tk, perl (which I hate with a passion and my brain blocked it out), php/mysql, basic, python, and I know I'm forgetting something.
<LeeJunFan> yeah, something == how to program in any of those. eheh
<LeeJunFan> The only thing I've done any work in recently is php/mysql, bash, and python.
<KaoticEvil> basic (with several variants, VB, QB, GWB, TIB), delphi... i havent moved into php/MySQL...
<KaoticEvil> and i have written a few *small* apps in C++....nothing impressive tho.. a "hello world" and a basic calculator
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: no need to if you don't do web apps, although mysql is useful in so many ways other than just web.
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: well, i want to learn it just so i know it
<KaoticEvil> i like learning new things...
<LeeJunFan> I'm a C programmer at heart, but I don't have any need to write anything in C. My C programming is so far and few between that I have to refresh myself on pointers and dereferencing every time I do it.
<LeeJunFan> :p
<KaoticEvil> oh, hey.. COOL... KDevelop has headers for FreePascal! yay! *does a happy dance*
<LeeJunFan> a happy dance? :-/
* LeeJunFan is shaking his head.
<KaoticEvil> oh :P
<KaoticEvil> i *like* OP
<KaoticEvil> hmmm...
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: how fast is your internet connection?
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: 256/128 :(
<KaoticEvil> i live in a town with 2 stoplights.. dont guess i should complain, eh?
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: we have 4 :)
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: check your gmail in a min.
* firephoto has 4 stoplights now... but there's one on each stop sign on a 4-way. ;)
<LeeJunFan> I actually live 5 miles outside of town, I wouldn't have fast internet here if I didn't own the wireless ISP I get service from :)
<firephoto> i had wireless at first. put up with the morons for a year... :( dsl now.
<LeeJunFan> firephoto: yeah, there are a lot of hacks out there doing wireless and screwing it up.
<LeeJunFan> firephoto: what they don't realize is all their networking knowledge doesn't mean d*ck if they dont know RF.
<firephoto> i think their network worked better for all the zombie pc's rather than the users who needed some b/w
<firephoto> that and they didn't understand the concept of me wanting all my email and it not being filtered. :(
<LeeJunFan> firephoto: yeah, that too. We keep a tight watch on our bandwidth use, and if something goes out of the ordinary we usually catch it pretty quick and put a stop to it.
<firephoto> they expected me to have spam coming in... .. apparanly "everyone" has spam... lol
<firephoto> it was kind of funny though.. I could forward this one email from hotmail without issues. same exact email forwarded from an netscape account would get blackholed.
<LeeJunFan> firephoto: yeah, I'm the same way, I want to know what I'm missing. It's tough to have an ISP that filters spam and IP ports, etc.. hard to diagnose stuff.
<firephoto> they would always tell me they "fixed" my email... I don't know that it ever worked good. finally just paid for a yahoo pop3 and never looked back. gmail is pretty reliable now though...
<firephoto> makes me wonder why i'm still paying for yahoo.. but it's not like it's that much. lol
<firephoto> the local utility district that has the fiber here does wireless too. they aren't much smarter.. they said even if they did do direct fiber hookups the speed would be the same as the wireless hookup. lol
<LeeJunFan> yeah, bandwidth in rural areas is expensive.
<firephoto> there's no less than 4 fiber trunk lines here.... ;)
<LeeJunFan> We get T1's here for about $700/ea, compare that to the telco here selling 3Mbit DSL for $80/mo
<LeeJunFan> Hard to make a profit competing against that.
<firephoto> verizon has atleast 2, maybe 3, some other telco has one, then the utilities.
<LeeJunFan> we just shifted our focus to areas that can't get DSL.
<firephoto> they utility uses motorola gear.. pretty expensive deployments.
<firephoto> the one isp that had wireless first uses smartbridges
<LeeJunFan> yeah, we've got a neighbor WISP (wireless ISP) that uses that stuff to the tune of about $600 per client. Compared to our modified 802.11 gear that moves way more bandwidth for about $150/mo, but then we know what we are doing. :)
<LeeJunFan> firephoto: smartbridges has some issues. A lot of wisps stopped using those.
<firephoto> yeah i think mine went t-u right near the end of my service with them. wouldn't hold a connection very good.
<firephoto> i didn't want to reset it and freak them out. (they never locked me out of it so i could log in as user to "look")
<LeeJunFan> right now at my house I've got a linksys wrt54G router running linux connected to a 24dBi gain dish which is pointing at a repeater tower of our 2 miles from my house. :)
<LeeJunFan> we don't have any linksys setups like that at clients, but I'm seriously evaluating it. Been using it here for about 2-3 months.
<LeeJunFan> A lot to be said for having a linux router at each client location. Ton's of possibilities.
<firephoto> keeps the nasties off the network I imagine.
<acc__> Hi #Kubuntu.  I'm trying to install 5.10 and it bombs during the software installation step with "The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1).  Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for the details."  Opening a vty and looking in the /target/var/log directory reveals that the directory is entirely empty!  How can I find out what went wrong?  Thanks.
<LeeJunFan> yeah, and if the client router has tcpdump on it we can even tell them which computer on their network is doing the viral stuff even behind NAT.
<Lathiat> acc__: check alt+f3/alt+f4 often caused by an error on your install CD
<Lathiat> acc__: bad burn/bad disk/etc
<acc__> Lathiat: Probably bad HDD or bad ISO then.  I'm getting the same result from 2 CDs I've burnt.
<LeeJunFan> so that's verizon you are on now that doesn't know how to setup reverse DNS?
<firephoto> LeeJunFan: what are you running on that linksys for firmware?
<acc__> Lathiat: hmm...  how to scroll up/down in vty?
<LeeJunFan> openwrt
<Lathiat> acc__: try burning at a lower speed
<acc__> Lathiat: Looks like sr0 is at fault.
<LeeJunFan> Lathiat: that's what it's going to say if it can't read the CD.
<LeeJunFan> err, acc__ I mean.
<acc__> LeeJunFan: sr0 is the CD?  interesting...
<LeeJunFan> acc__: yeah, sr0 sda scd0, hehe
<acc__> LeeJunFan: The HDD is going to be hdx, even if it's SATA, yes?
<LeeJunFan> oh, no - sda woudln't be.
<LeeJunFan> hdhd
<LeeJunFan> acc__: that I don't know. I've never used SATA.
<acc__> I've checked the MD5 hash of the ISO, so it's a safe bet that the ISO file is good...
<acc__> I'll try burning at a lower speed ;-)
<LeeJunFan> acc__: you should be able to md5 the CD too.
<Lathiat> md5ing he cd is dodgy tho
<Lathiat> you have to do it right
<Lathiat> oterhwise you get a bit of buffer off the end
<LeeJunFan> acc__: but it can be tricky.
<Lathiat> and it wont match
<LeeJunFan> right.
<james_> is there any way to get MS Exchange mail in kontact/kmail?
<LeeJunFan> have to use isoinfo to get real block size and count, then dd to read it and pipe to md5 :) sounds like fun right? 
<The_Vox> james_: evolution only, AFAIK, unless you configure MSEx to allow pop3'ing
<LeeJunFan> acc__: might mean it's time to take a q-tip to your CD-reader/writer lens too.
<acc__> LeeJunFan: brand new computer ;-))
<james_> grr.. stupid exchange
<acc__> Lathiat: Any suggestions of what speed to burn the CD at?
<Lathiat> 8 or 16
<LeeJunFan> james_: there are tricky ways around it. Would involve setting up imap mail on linux, have your exchange mail copy to that, then you can use kmail to read imap :)
<acc__> Lathiat: I'm doing 8, thanks.
<james_> sheesh
<KaoticEvil> wtf?
<LeeJunFan> james_: or if you have a fast connection and your isp supports imap just use that.
<KaoticEvil> "srecord - Manipulate EPROM load files" on apt-cache search
<KaoticEvil> wtf is that about?
<firephoto> james_: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdepim/kresources/exchange/
<firephoto> there's some code but it's not complete apparently.
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: email received.. tyvm :)
<LeeJunFan> np.
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: you check it out yet?
<KaoticEvil> mind if i add you to my messenger? and no, i was afk.. about to do so
<LeeJunFan> yeah, go ahead.
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: my yahoo im is flakey, I'm running a CVS version of SIM.
<LeeJunFan> hehe, of course that's the one you have.
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: that worked well enough, main problem is adding yahoo clients.
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: i used the official deb pacakge..
<KaoticEvil> works great for me :)
<OsireS> Hi all, have a quick question .. all of a sudden my system takes forever to get through the line "Staring hotplug subsystem" any ideas how I can diagnose what the problem is?
<KaoticEvil> of course, i have 2 other ID's signed in with kopete :P
<LeeJunFan> I locked up X today and had to hard reset my machine, and ext3 or not, I lost my damn kopeterc and accounts are all gone from it, being I had sim and was involved in getting xdmcp working I just went back to that for now.
<KaoticEvil> heh.. whats xdmcp ?
<LeeJunFan> remote X.
<KaoticEvil> oh, cool
<gigcs> hi i have question
<KaoticEvil> gigcs: ask away :)
<gigcs> gpg key 
<LeeJunFan> thin clients. I've got a library to setup soon with them, going to have one server and 25+ workstations, but the workstations are just going to have a kernel and X, no kde etc... They'll just connect to the X server and all the applications and data will be run/stored at the server.
<KaoticEvil> wow
<gigcs> recomplie ubuntu-keyring
<gigcs> i don't sign key
<KaoticEvil> that reminds me.. i need to upload my key...
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: yeah, very nice. I will never have to mess with those workstations, everythign will be at the server. they will just be remote displays and keyboards, and when I update the server some day to dapper all the workstations will have dapper too. :)
<OsireS> Sorry to be pain but anybody have any ideas?
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: thats kickass...
<KaoticEvil> and that is also what i would call TRUE extensibility :)
<gigcs> don't upload not recomplie ubuntu-keyring
<gigcs> yes or no
<KaoticEvil> wtf was i going to do? :|
<LeeJunFan> OsireS: sorry man, never really messed with it much, how long does it take? It's not uncommon to take 8-15 seconds on hotplug.
<jepcubed> so I hate to start a flame war, but I do have a question.  Why shoud I pick Kubuntu or Ubuntu? I know one is Gnome, one is KDE, but is that.  I have used FreeBSD for servers and such, but I really would like to look at getting aways from XP on my desktop.  This also means I have to teach my wife how to use it.  Is KDE going to be a better migration?
<KaoticEvil> jepcubed: in my opinion, KDE is the more "windows-ish" between K and Gnome
<LeeJunFan> jepcubed: ubuntu/kubuntu is just the starting point, after you have the system installed you can install ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop and have both, so you can find out which one is best for your needs.
<KaoticEvil> jepcubed: and btw, the only difference between Kubuntu and ubuntu is KDE and Gnome
<OsireS> LeeJunFan: Its about 20-30 seconds but when I installed initially it used to be about 5, now after an arb reboot its suddenly way slower
<jepcubed> KaoticEvil, so the base systems are the same correct
<KaoticEvil> jepcubed: yup :)
<KaoticEvil> the only difference that im aware of is the window manager
<OsireS> But if thats the norm I'll just stick it out, its annoying cause kubunutu was booting faster than my XP box ;-)
<KaoticEvil> err. desktop environment
<LeeJunFan> OsireS: do you have any new hardware installed? maybe something as simple as a joystick, keyboard, memstick?
<KaoticEvil> OsireS: do you have several hotplug devices?
<OsireS> KaoticEvil: What constitues a hotplug device?
<gigcs> i remastering  distro ubuntu and i test install error apt step fail.
<KaoticEvil> OsireS: im not sure on what the linux kernel defines as hotplug, but the way i define it is USB and/or firewire devices...
<LeeJunFan> OsireS: anything that can safely be plugged in or unplugged while the system is running.
<LeeJunFan> laptops can include the cd writer/rom
<OsireS> KaoticEvil/LeeJunFan: Could it be an external harddrive that I had plugged in and then took out
<KaoticEvil> anything that can be..... yeah.. what LeeJunFan said :P
<KaoticEvil> OsireS: yup, could be.. its looking for it
<OsireS> could it still be somehow looking for that drive even though its not there?
<LeeJunFan> OsireS: but I think hotplug searches all devices to determine which ones are hotplug, so even if you added a non hotplug dev it could take longer.
<OsireS> :-) Awesome that at least gives me a starting point to dig around
<gigcs> i have question
<LeeJunFan> OsireS: it should not be something that is not plugged in when you boot.
<KaoticEvil> OsireS: i had somethinf similar happen the other day when i didnt have my flashdrive plugged in when i booted
<OsireS> I figure a honours compsci student should at least be able to find something, otherwise whats the point of this piece of paper I just got
<LeeJunFan> OsireS: but you could just suspend to ram and never reboot :)
<KaoticEvil> does that keep the uptime timer running? :P
<acc__> Lathiat: mucho mas bueno.  gracias. ;-)
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: yeah, a few years ago I had a laptop with a 3 month uptime and I suspended it about 5 times a day.
<OsireS> LeeJunFan: I wish, regretably one computer for family and they not too happy when windows isn't running. Its gonna be a slow process ;-)
<KaoticEvil> lol
<KaoticEvil> OsireS: tell em to learn linux or get their own :P
<LeeJunFan> OsireS: but let me guess, you are the only one in the house who knows how to fix the computer when it get's loaded with spyware and viruses right?
<LeeJunFan> OsireS: so if you go on strike.... What choice do they have?
<OsireS> LeeJunFan: Linux firewall that the XP box sites behind + antivirus updated + Firefox ONLY usage
<KaoticEvil> ya know.. its funny.. ive been running MS OS'es since DOS3.3... and i have *never* had a virus and/or spyware infection...
<OsireS> No spyware for a while regretably, the stupid box won't break
<OsireS> ;-p
<KaoticEvil> LOL OsireS 
<KaoticEvil> OsireS: install SP2 :P
<KaoticEvil> that usually breaks it ;)
<KaoticEvil> or drop the harddrive into a new mobo ;0
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: I've had a couple viruses on windows, and a little spyware and I have hardly used windows on my own systems for about 10 yrs.
<LeeJunFan> ! windows
<ubotu> it has been said that windows is unnecessary, everything runs in Linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office or find an !alternative, or what you remove to make room for kubuntu
<KaoticEvil> LOL
<OsireS> LOL
<KaoticEvil> i think my cdrom is using PIO mode :|
<OsireS> Still like my Call of Duty 2 and Civ 4 I'm afraid
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: it shoudl be.
<LeeJunFan> err, no - udma
* LeeJunFan smacks himself - wtf up!
<KaoticEvil> Windows is a 32-bit shell for a 16-bit kernel that runs on an 8-bit processor with a 4-bit sub-structure from a 2-bit company that doesnt know 1-bit about stability :)
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: shoutld be PIO?! wtf?!
* KaoticEvil smacks LeeJunFan around a bit with a large trout
<KaoticEvil> lol
<OsireS> Also quick question how the hell do you get Firefox to obey the fonts used in KDE, it still has these ugly fonts that are 2 sizes too big
<nalioth> OsireS: dont use firefox
<nalioth> OsireS: firefox brings all it's own settings and decorations
<gigcs> who know remaster ubuntu cd ? Please  answer me. 
<LeeJunFan> nalioth: loose definition of decorations there...
<LeeJunFan> that's like saying peanuts and corn are turd jewelry.
<nalioth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<KaoticEvil> ROFL!!
* KaoticEvil write that down... "turd jewelry" lol
<nalioth> gigcs: see the URL i just posted
<KaoticEvil> writes*
<OsireS> Cool, I'll fight with it for a bit, I kinda like Firefox
<insanekane> !windows
<ubotu> I guess windows is unnecessary, everything runs in Linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office or find an !alternative, or what you remove to make room for kubuntu
<KaoticEvil> OsireS: try konqueror :)
<OsireS> Thanks a lot KaoticEvil and LeeJunFan for all the help
<KaoticEvil> OsireS: np :)
<gigcs>  ubuntu cd redistro install  not livecd.
<OsireS> Given that I've now been converted from Suse to Kubunutu I'll be here more often ;-)
<LeeJunFan> OsireS: anytime.
<OsireS> Any advantage to using Konquerer over Firefox ... other than the fonts look right?
<OsireS> before I leave figured I might ask
<KaoticEvil> OsireS: its faster
<nalioth> OsireS: use galeon instead, it's as configurable as you like, and has many features ootb, that ff does not
<KaoticEvil> galeon? isnt that a gnome app?
<LeeJunFan> OsireS: konqueror supports other protocols like webdav, ftp, fish, sftp, samba, etc... and file dragging/dropping. But firefox is more reliably going to display the pages right.
<gigcs> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<gigcs> <body><H1 id="title"><A title="Click to do a full-text search for this title" href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallCDCustomizationHowTo?action=fullsearch&value=linkto%3A%22InstallCDCustomizationHowTo%22&context=180">InstallCDCustomizationHowTo</A></H1></body>
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: galeon is a gtk app, yes
<KaoticEvil> OsireS: konqueror is like Windows Explorer, IE, an FTP client, and WinZIP all in one.. plus a few more....
<OsireS> So its just lagging behind in the proper rendering of web pages
<gigcs> but don't gpg sign key  recomplie ubuntu-keyring 
<OsireS> Thats a shame so as a web developer I'm forced to use Firefox, at least till Konquerer sorts that out ;-)
<KaoticEvil> OsireS: ive not found very many pages that dont render properly in konqi
<LeeJunFan> OsireS: I've found that no 2 browsers seem to render everything the same, when I do pages, I have to check them on firefox, ie, and konqueror.
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: not too many, and konqueror has gotten much better in the last couple releases.
<gigcs> i try recomplie ubuntu-keyring but gpg sign not pass
<OsireS> Trust me .. I know *sigh*
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, can you recommend a kde html editor? (visual)
<LeeJunFan> quanta is about as good as it gets.
<KaoticEvil> kairu0: Nvu is good too...
<gigcs> Please advise step recomplie ubuntu-keyring
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: is your laptop on? :P
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: yessir.
<kairu0> cool thnkx
<KaoticEvil> hmmm...
<gigcs> destop
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: can't reach it?
<KaoticEvil> konqi's being a bitch then.
<KaoticEvil> nope :(
<gigcs> desktop computer
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, i'm translating this site and its bad enuf worrying about the translation w/out worrying about html tags hehe
<LeeJunFan> just a sec - I have some fancy load balancing routing here. maybe I gave you wrong IP, of course either should have worked.
<KaoticEvil> lol
<gigcs> no laptop
<gigcs> have document or advise  remaster ubuntu install cd.?
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: well, one thing doesn't help is that some guy who is behind on his payments to me is pretty much filling that T1, he's about to have modem speed.
<KaoticEvil> LOL
<KaoticEvil> i bet hes about to be a lil upset too ;)
<gigcs> I want add package on ubuntu cd
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: should pay his bills.
<LeeJunFan> :)
<KaoticEvil> indeed
<LeeJunFan> his 190K a second download just dropped to 8K a second. hehe
<KaoticEvil> ouch
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: can you ping that IP#?
<KaoticEvil> :))
<KaoticEvil> yup
<LeeJunFan> does it come back from the same one you sent to or another IP responding?
<KaoticEvil> ill try it in kbear
<KaoticEvil> from the same
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: maybe vsftp didn't bind to that IP or something, I'll restart it.
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: try now I guess.
<KaoticEvil> ok
<gigcs> ok
<cyne> has anyone managed to compile duke3d?
<cyne> jfduke3d rather
<KaoticEvil> could not connect :(
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: try again if you would, I have a feeling your connection on port 21 comes in and goes out the right interface but when it tries to establish the data flow on port 20 it's probably sending from the wrong IP# here.
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: same error.. could not connect to host
<LeeJunFan> hrm, I didn't even see any traffic come from you. Do you have more than one IP?
<KaoticEvil> nope
<KaoticEvil> lemme try another client..
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: I have a sniffer going here for your IP# and I didn't see anythign come from it.
<KaoticEvil> term gives me connection refused
<KaoticEvil> wtf...
<cyne> does anyone know where to find sdl-config, i tried dpkg -S sdl-config to no avail
<crimsun> cyne: you need libsdl1.2-dev
<crimsun> !info libsdl1.2-dev
<ubotu> libsdl1.2-dev: (Simple DirectMedia Layer development files), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 1.2.7+1.2.8cvs20041007-5.3ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 873 kB, Installed size: 3460 kB
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: good old plain command line 'ftp' gives the best error messages.
<KaoticEvil> yeah, i know ;)
<KaoticEvil> wtf...
<cyne> thanks!
<gigcs> redisto ubuntu install HowTo?????
<KaoticEvil> i cant connect to *any* ftp's?!
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: odd that I don't see a single packet reaching me though.
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: its on my end...
<KaoticEvil> for some reason, i cant connect to *any* FTP's...
<KaoticEvil> very strange... i was on my own FTP yesterday...
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: you setup any kind of firewall on your system, or how about your router. Maybe your router needs rebooted.
<KaoticEvil> my router is my other machine...
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: linux?
<KaoticEvil> no, XP
<KaoticEvil> and it hasnt rebooted...
<LeeJunFan> what if you connect from there.
<KaoticEvil> so i know nothings changed
<LeeJunFan> NAT and FTP don't play well together.
<KaoticEvil> i cant access it right now...
<KaoticEvil> its in my roommates room :P
<KaoticEvil> and hes in bed :(
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: bit i was getting on my webhosts's FTP yesterday...
<KaoticEvil> but*
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: windows has a way of rotting like a dead possum in the road on a hot summer day... It doesn't need a reason to stop working.
<KaoticEvil> LOL!
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: i take offense at that...
<me2win> hey all
<KaoticEvil> i maintain that system.. and all other systems in the house ;)
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: well, let's put it this way, I've had linux routers for networks of multiple T1's with uptimes past 3 yrs.
<LeeJunFan> :)
<KaoticEvil> :P
<KaoticEvil> lemme try something else....
<KaoticEvil> ah, my theme song.. Simple Plan - God Must Hate Me...
<KaoticEvil> of course, there is no god... but thats beside the point ;)
<LeeJunFan> yes there is, you're trying to connect to his ftp site right now:)
<KaoticEvil> shit
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: i dont believe in god ;)
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: me either, even if I did I wouldn't worship someone who says one thing and does the other... "Thou shalt not kill" hey, check out this plague :)
<KaoticEvil> LOL!
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: i go one step further tho... im Wiccan :)
<LeeJunFan> anyway - WAAAY off topic.
<KaoticEvil> heh yeah
<KaoticEvil> why the hell is FTP broken? o.o
* LeeJunFan twiddles his thumbs, mumbles something about WINDOWS!
<nalioth> !conduct
<ubotu> it has been said that conduct is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
* KaoticEvil glares at LeeJunFan... i maintain that system. its in perfect running order ;)
<LeeJunFan> bah, I didn't even realize anyone else was actively here. :)
<LeeJunFan> anyway - perfectly running and windows is an oxymoron.
<v-dogg> perfectly running and whatever OS is on oxymoron
<drgayus> is there a plugin to make shadows under windows?
<v-dogg> perfectly running and whatever computer programm is an oxymoron
<hettar> I don't suppose there are 3.5 RC1 packages yet
<LeeJunFan> drgayus: not a plugin really, but kde does support such effects if you have your 3d working for nvidia, it does not work worth a crap with ATI drivers.
<LeeJunFan> hettar: www.kubuntu.org
<LeeJunFan> v-dogg: there must be something wrong with your OS too, it's printing twice to the channel :p
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: windows (2k and xp at least) only break when someone messes about with somethng they shouldnt, or on case of virus/spyware infection.. mine ran flawlessly :)
<nalioth> !kde3.5
<ubotu> kde3.5 is probably KDE 3.5 Release Candidate 1 is out: http://tinyurl.com/dycgf
<v-dogg> LeeJunFan: no, the problem is on your side if you cannot see the difference :)
<LeeJunFan> v-dogg: I dunno, I was just telling KaoticEvil that I've had servers with 3yr+ uptimes.
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: i havent had a system for that long :P
<KaoticEvil> well, not the same system anyway lol
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: hehe
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: I haven't my personal systems, I usually wear out a laptop every 18 months.
<KaoticEvil> im always changing them.. adding/removing hardware... changing paritioning, building a whole new box...
<LeeJunFan> well, that's not good. just looked at my kdm for remote and realized it's allowing remote shutdown. I can see the chaos at the library now when someone decides to shut down and takes 24 other people with them. hehe
<drgayus> ive had xp for 2 years...no updates ...only reinstall cos of dead harddrive
<drgayus> to start a web server i need apache?
<LeeJunFan> drgayus: yeah, or better yet apache2
<KaoticEvil> drgayus: a friend of mine has had the same XP install on for over 3 years
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: that would be hilarious @ remote shutdown...
<LeeJunFan> once
<drgayus> u do have to know how to use it :) no ie, no outlook, ...etc
<KaoticEvil> something i would do.. being KaoticEvil and all ;)
<KaoticEvil> drgayus: i used XP for over a year (changed out mobo, had to reinstall) for over a year, using IE...
<KaoticEvil> and no firewall ;)
<gigcs> remaster ubuntu install
<nalioth> gigcs: i sent you a link earlier
<drgayus> hehe i wouldnt run xp without firewall ... i like the control... soooo xxx.exe you want to go to website.com ...? NO :P 
<KaoticEvil> drgayus: i didnt need one.. i had plenty of other protection going for me :)
<drgayus> thats good then
<KaoticEvil> 3 seperate A/V engines scanning everything.. plus a couple of other apps i had custom-written for me ;)
<drgayus> hehehe
<KaoticEvil> no one was getting my data unless i gave it to them :)
<drgayus> yesss
<nalioth> you know what really irritates me (since we're already way offtopic) is that i read an article extolling dual-core procs as "good to have  so your a/v, firewall and other security tools dont bog down your machine"
<nalioth> i find that EXTREMELY sad
<drgayus> well... its all about marketing to the masses
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: yeah, it is kinda sad...
<KaoticEvil> a *good* a/v, firewall, whatever shouldnt bog a system down anyway
<gigcs> Not is LiveCD But InstallCD
<gigcs> Please advise or link 
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: you shouldnt NEED any of those
<nalioth> gigcs: ask uncle google
<nalioth> gigcs: because we don't know
<nalioth> gigcs: or ask in #ubuntu 
<gigcs> thank you.
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: no, you shouldnt... but on a windows environment, you do...
<KaoticEvil> esp. the a/v and anti-spyware
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: you're missing my point
<drgayus> REQ: in adept manager ...can they make it in next version to be able to sort by the columns...
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: ... i guess i am...
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: do we need those things in linux?
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: the firewall, perhaps...
<KaoticEvil> and i have heard of viruses for linux.. not many, admittedly...
<KaoticEvil> but then again, linux isnt for the masses.... yet
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: there are less than 10 known, and all have been neutralized
<KaoticEvil> linux is still for geeks like you, me, and everyone else in here that knows the ins n outs of their system
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: a firewall is NOT necessary for a personal workstation in linux
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: i agree
<KaoticEvil> id run one anyway :P
<KaoticEvil> well, a router, at least ;)
<nalioth> duh. i run a router due to my several computers
<nalioth> but it's not actively protecting anything
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: i agree that linux is *hella* more secure than any windows (OOB, anway)
<drgayus> i installed the apache2 packages... where do i set it up > its not in the k menu...
<KaoticEvil> you *can* secure windows to a point where no one gets in unless you let them in.. ive done it...
<KaoticEvil> drgayus: you have to edit /etc/apache/apache2.conf
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: dont get me wrong, im not trying to argue or flame...
<drgayus> is apache automatically turned on?
<KaoticEvil> drgayus: yup :)
<KaoticEvil> drgayus: after you edit the conf files to be how you want them, youll need to restart the apache service
<KaoticEvil> drgayus: use: sudo invoke-rc.d apache restart
<KaoticEvil> it may be "apache2 restart" in stead of "apache restart" i dont know.. i use apache 1.3 :)
<drgayus> ok thanks :) ... 
<KaoticEvil> yup :)
<KaoticEvil> i personally dont like the way apache2 does VirtualHosts...
<drgayus> this is pretty wicked... running apache server on kubuntu in vmware...accesible via internet...
<KaoticEvil> lol
* drgayus dont laugh... its my 2nd day on linux :D ... i kinda like it...
<KaoticEvil> drgayus: welcome to the club :)
<KaoticEvil> ill show you the secret handshake later :P
<drgayus> hehehe ok ... i hope i dont need to run it in shell... welll... i can cut & paste
<KaoticEvil> drgayus: you can use: kdesu kate /etc/apache/apache.conf
<KaoticEvil> to edit the files, that will allow you so edit them in a GUI text editor :)
<LeeJunFan> one thing I don't like  about linux in vmware is ctrl-alt f1-f9 don't work .
<drgayus> thx.. i browsed to the directory...i dont really know what to configure yet
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: not even with VMWare Tools isntalled?
<eXistenZ> how big the swap partition should be?
<nalioth> eXistenZ: how much ram you got?
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: I don't think the tools apply to linux.
<eXistenZ> 512
<nalioth> eXistenZ: 768
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: there are tools for linux.. i installed them once :)
<LeeJunFan> owell, off to bed everyone. Gnight. It's 3:30 am for me.
<eXistenZ> great
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: how much bigger should i make mine? ive only got 128MB of RAM :P
<KaoticEvil> nite LeeJunFan :)
<KaoticEvil> swap is set at 256 (too small, i know)
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: make yours 3x
<KaoticEvil> ill have to edit partitions... urgh.. ok.. gparted it is ;)
<KaoticEvil> where can i see if my cdrom is running in PIO or UDMA mode?
<KaoticEvil> because i suspect its in PIO...
<kairu0> still there?
<kairu0> i think its /etc/hdparm.conf
<me2win> Is there a way to change which console opens up when you use F4 in konq?
<me2win> i want it to use yakuake and auto cd to the folder that i have open in konq
<me2win> just like konsole does, anybody know how to switch it?
<me2win> changing default terminal to yakuake doesnt work either, it only makes it open up several instances
<v-dogg> btw, is there a terminal that would recognize url's and make them clickable?
<nalioth> v-dogg: gnome-terminal
<me2win> anyone?
<_pvh> KaoticEvil: You mentioned earlier that you would rather learn C++ than C.
<KaoticEvil> yeah
<_pvh> KaoticEvil: I just thought I would point out that the definitive C++ manual is about a thousand pages long and nobody in the world really understands all of it.
<v-dogg> nalioth: thanks
<KaoticEvil> im sure :)
<_pvh> KaoticEvil: The definitive C manual is I think about 170 pages long and if you read it, you can, and will, completely understand the language.
<KaoticEvil> _pvh: is C OO?
<_pvh> KaoticEvil: Hmm.
<KaoticEvil> ;)
<_pvh> KaoticEvil: Are pianos rock instruments?
<_pvh> KaoticEvil: Object orientation is a style, not a feature.
<KaoticEvil> exactly.. C++ is OO... or at least can be partially OO
<KaoticEvil> _pvh: for me, its a feature :)
<_pvh> KaoticEvil: As proof, C++ was originally a set of preprocessor directives.
<KaoticEvil> i know
<_pvh> KaoticEvil: So yes, C is OO.
<_pvh> KaoticEvil: If you want to learn an OO language, I would highly recommend Python or Ruby, both of which have QT bindings.
<_pvh> KaoticEvil: And garbage collection.
<KaoticEvil> _pvh: ill stick with my Object Pascal for now...
<KaoticEvil> it suits me fine :)
<_pvh> KaoticEvil: I believe OP has garbage collection as well.
<_pvh> KaoticEvil: Can you do QT in OP?
<KaoticEvil> _pvh: no clue.. ive not done any development on linux as of yet...
<KaoticEvil> only on windows, with Delphi
<_pvh> KaoticEvil: Fair enough. If you ever feel like trying ruby, make sure to google "chunky bacon". Why's Poignant Guide is my favorite programming guide I've ever found.
<KaoticEvil> i had wanted to get Kylix... borland's "port" of delphi...
<KaoticEvil> but they no longer have a free version available :(
<NoTech> hi there Kubuntu ppl!!! :)
<NoTech> could someone help me? plz? i have installed Kubuntu 5.04 2 months ago,i am new to linux,how can i update to 5.10 without loose all my progs?
<_pvh> NoTech: The upgrade guides out there will work fine.
<_pvh> NoTech: You just change your repositories and run a dist-upgrade. All will be well.
<NoTech> sorry,where i can find a guide?
<NoTech> how can i change repositories? then what? apt-get dist upgrade?
<nalioth> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<nalioth> NoTech: there you go
<NoTech> thanx!!
<NoTech> ahh..the guide talks about ubuntu,i presume the procedure is the same as kubuntu?
<smonkey> Holy ... crud ... , KDE is slow with the Composition extension.
<nalioth> it is the same
<rendi> hello can help why my eth0 is always disable when i'm start my kubuntu
<smonkey> NoTech: Should be. Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with a K.
<NoTech> thank u! ure a great channel!
<rendi> smonkey can help me
<smonkey> Forgive me for being out of touch, but when did this upgrade happen?
<smonkey> rendi: I can try.
<rendi> my eth0 is always disabel when i'm start my kubuntu
<rendi> and i must enable manualy 
<smonkey> rendi: Hold on I'm looking for a particular file.
<smonkey> rendi: Sorry this is taking a minute. I'm not too familiar with Ubuntu yet.
<rendi> ohh great
<gerbman> rendi, i think the file you might want to look at is /etc/network/interfaces
<rendi> i'm use Breezy
<gerbman> but i don't change it manually very often, so don't know much about it
<drgayus> hey why cant i save changes to apache/ports.conf
<smonkey> rendi: try editing /etc/networking/interfaces
<nalioth> smonkey: oct 14
<smonkey> hahaha.
<gerbman> drgayus, do you have the permissions to change it?
* smonkey decides it's time to come out from his cave.
<rendi> smonkey i'm open it and now
<drgayus> uhm...do i need to add myself to the root usergroup?
<smonkey> rendi: Do you need to use DNS on the network?
<smonkey> rendi: Err...
<smonkey> rendi: DHCP?
<rendi> ya
<gerbman> drgayus, you can just use 'sudo gedit <file>' from the command line
<gerbman> or any other editor instead of gedit
<drgayus> gerbman: thx
<gerbman> no problem
<rendi> my dns is 202.11.22 bla blas
<drgayus> oh: you can right-click on file > actions > edit as root :)
<gerbman> oh ok...i just try to stay away from my mouse ;)
<njk> i have a network question, too. gaim won't connect, and i can't telnet to nethack.alt.org. what should i check?
<smonkey> rendi: Sorry, I hadto answer the phone. Try adding/changing the line for eth0 so that it reads "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<rendi> but i'm not use dhcp
<rendi> i'm use static
<gerbman> njk, can you paste the output of 'ifconfig' into a paste bin at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ and send a link back?
<smonkey> rendi: Actually, you need  the word 'auto' in there some where.
<njk> telnet says: Trying 1.0.0.0...  "Network is unreachable"
<njk> gerbman, i'll do that, thanks
<rendi> ic smonkey but in where ?
<rendi> in first line i see "auto lo"
<smonkey> rendi:Just found that line. You need a seperate line that says 'auto eth0'
<chx> how could I make hdparm settings stick? I needed to switch on dma on my DVD (you can't imagine the jerkiness without it) but I'd not like to switch it on every 2-3months when I reboot :)
<njk> gerbman, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4461
<rendi> ahh ic
<rendi> i'm restart now 
<smonkey> rendi: It should work for you.
<rendi> i'm still restart now and wait that happen
<gerbman> njk, hmm...looks good...can you ping nethack.alt.org?
<gerbman> chx, check out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84694&highlight=enabling+dma
<njk> gerbman, after pinging nethack.alt.org i can connect! thanks for your help i guess i just have to do more experimenting
<njk> gaim still won't connect, though
<gerbman> njk, if you can browse the net then i'm kinda stumped there
<rendi> great !!! it works
<rendi> thanks all c ya
<njk> gerbman, ok, maybe i'll try reinstalling gaim
<smonkey> rendi: No problem.
<gerbman> njk, alright
<gigcs>  want add package on Ubuntu cd.I try make 
<gigcs> http://wiki.ubuntu.org/InstallCDCustomizationHowTo<BR/>
<gigcs> and i test recomplie package ubuntu-keyring.gpg sign key not able.
<gigcs> but i build is iso and write into cd.And i test install into
<gigcs> harddisk.But appear error.Is Apt Step fail.So I doubt ubuntu-keyring
<gigcs> and my key at create. Please advise or document at tutorial add
<gigcs> package on ubuntu cd.
<chx> oh there is a hdparm.conf?
<chx> great. thanks.
<smonkey> Can any one answer an X question for me?
<mornfall> drgayus: they?
<nalioth> smonkey: if you ask one
<mornfall> drgayus: also, motivation for the feature?
<mornfall> drgayus: anyhow, if you have interest in it, please report on bugs.kde.org, or it *will* be forgotten
<smonkey> Te man page for the kbd driver doesn't say that it can not do multiple instances.
<smonkey> So presumably, if I hadd another keyboard and pointer I can run a multi-user workstation?
<smonkey> *add
<smonkey> Of course I am talking about a multi-headed system.
<smonkey> Wow, that caem out wrong.
<KaoticEvil> smonkey: are you asking about running 2 (or more) keyboard/mouse combinations on a single system?
<smonkey> If I added a second keybaord, what device would it show up as, and then would I be able to run two separaate X servers.
<KaoticEvil> ive never heard of anyone wanting to do such a thing...
<smonkey> I'm assuming most people just forward X over ssh, but I don't have another computer to use.
<glitch> wtf
<glitch> oh
<glitch> nvm
<glitch> lol
<gigcs> oh
<gigcs> hello
<glitch> ha ha aha
<gigcs> gig
<glitch> I think that's the most acronyms that I've ever used in a sentence
<smonkey> If I don't make sense just blame it on me being out of coffee.
<smonkey> At 5am,
<gigcs> thailand
<glitch> heya smonk
<glitch>  you're an EST'er too?
<smonkey> Yep.
<gigcs> yes
<glitch> Eastern Standard Tribe
<glitch> I'm a forwarding junkie
<gigcs> 5.00 pm
<glitch> what'cha trying to do?
<gigcs> i have question
<glitch> lol - gigcs, we're an exact half-day out of sync?
<smonkey> Trying to write an essay on Descartes Ontological proof of God.
<glitch> lol
<smonkey> It's not going to well... Linux keeps distracting me.
<glitch> indeed
<gigcs> I want add package on  ubntu cd .
<gigcs> advise
<glitch> oaky
<glitch> two possibilities
<glitch> 1 
<smonkey> Now thats strange... If I configure X to use my two monitors as separate screens I get two taskbars.
<glitch> you want ot instal software from the ubunto CD
<glitch> 2 
<glitch> you want to add software TO the ubuntu cd
<glitch> the 2nd one is quite a bit more challenging
<glitch> smonkey: did you enable xinerama in xorg.conf?
<gigcs> http://wiki.edubuntu.org/InstallCDCustomizationHowTo 
<glitch> I'm looking to do dual screen soon and I'm curious about that that works too
<gigcs> i don't ubuntu-keyring
<gigcs> use gpg sign
<glitch> gigcs
<glitch> are you doing a new preseed file, or adding + removing stuff and creating your own derivative distro?
<gigcs>  no edit preseed file
<KaoticEvil> dammit.
<KaoticEvil> this DEB is broken! :(
<glitch> heya KE
<KaoticEvil> hey glitch :) (wow.. no one calls me KE anymore lol)
<gigcs> yea , test and install .
<glitch> speaking of broken - anyone else notice that liquidweather is broken on just about every damn distro?
<glitch> i install superkaramba
<glitch> load that theme
<KaoticEvil> liquidweather?
<glitch> and then Pbbbbht
<KaoticEvil> glitch: i got rc1 working :)
<glitch> huhg
<gigcs> you can explain.
<glitch> it just comes up as a trasparaent square on top of my desktop for me
<glitch> so which deb is broken for you>
<glitch> ?
<KaoticEvil> glitch: the FreePascal compiler :(
<glitch> URL?
<KaoticEvil> freepascal.org :P
<KaoticEvil> wiat one.. ill get you a full d/l URL
<glitch> that's one fast little running cheeta
<glitch> lol
<glitch> +h
<KaoticEvil> heh yeah
<KaoticEvil> i get an error 2 when i dpkg it 
<gigcs> No i don't derivative distro
<glitch> is that deb based one woody or sarge?
<gigcs> sarge
<KaoticEvil> no clue.. the rest worked fine tho
<glitch> sorry gigcs, that one was for KaoticEvil 
<KaoticEvil> hey now... heres one i missed...
<KaoticEvil> a full TAR, with an install script...
<glitch> hmm
<gigcs> sad
<glitch> that sounds like a better bet, at least if you have the devel packages installed
<KaoticEvil> oh hey now.. 
<KaoticEvil> adept says its installed
<glitch> gigcs: I'm a linux-o-phile, but new to the debian/lubunto world
<glitch> so mastering a kubuntu CD is new to me, and it looks a bit complicated
<glitch> wow
<KaoticEvil> well, lets try it then :)
<glitch> I'm the typo king tonight
<KaoticEvil> KDevelop is sweet :D
<smonkey> Hahaha.
<glitch> apt-get install deb
<glitch> lol
<KaoticEvil> heh sudo dpkg -i <deb> ;)
<smonkey> Kdevelop may be sweet, but vim will never die.
<KaoticEvil> smonkey: try vim for OOP ;)
<glitch> for some reason
<gigcs> i want add package on CD .
<KaoticEvil> and ill see you in 20 years when youve written the UI for a simple app :P
<glitch> I love loving the bastard stepchild of the great text editors
<KaoticEvil> o.O
<smonkey> KaoticEvil: I did Java in vim for a couple years. It doesn't get a whole lot more OOPy than Java.
<gigcs> Please explain 
<KaoticEvil> smonkey: true that.... also dont get much shittier than java ;) :P
<smonkey> A console is all my users need for a UI.
<glitch> lol
<glitch> spoken like a true emacs fan
<glitch> wait
<glitch> vim?
<glitch> which was it
* smonkey is alergic to emacs.
<glitch> ?
<glitch> lol
<KaoticEvil> i take that back... any lang with "Visual" in front of it, ot .net or # after it ;)...VB, VC++, C3, VB.net...
<smonkey> I don't use emacs. I want to avoid arthritis.
<KaoticEvil> or*
<glitch> i get the rediculously complex and hard to learn text editors mixed up
<robotgeek> smonkey: get a foot pedal..that apparently helps
<smonkey> haha
<glitch> lol
<KaoticEvil> lol
<smonkey> I'm still not using emacs.
<KaoticEvil> ill stick to RAD IDE's :)
<smonkey> I'd rather reinstall Windows and program ins MS Word.
<glitch> I'm just kidding, I've got a soft spot for vim, but I find that nano is just too easy to ignore for 99% of what i do
<KaoticEvil> smonkey: ever use debug or edlin? ;)
<smonkey> That puts using emacs somewhere below being homeless.
<KaoticEvil> edlin gave you one line at a time o_o
<smonkey> I'm not that masocistic. Yet.
<KaoticEvil> smonkey: it was all we had for a while ;)
<RaRe> can anyone help me? it's about enemy-territory, I cant run it.. here's the error log http://pastebin.com/427567
<smonkey> I did try ed once though.
<KaoticEvil> smonkey: edlin is an oooooooooooold ms-dos app ;)
<gigcs> gpg: [stdin] : clearsign failed: secret key not available
<smonkey> Oh, edlin....
<gigcs> I don't understand
<smonkey> I thiught you meant visuals twin,.
<KaoticEvil> oh hell no
* KaoticEvil vomits Visual*, *.net or *# langs...
<nalioth> gigcs: have you made YOURself a gpg key?
<gigcs> yes
<nalioth> gigcs: then you should be able to clearsign things
<smonkey> Ahh! What the heck? I know Konqueror had to do something with mouse buttons 6 an d 7, butI never thought it would use them for horizontal scroll!
<smonkey> Who wahnts horizontal scroll?
<KaoticEvil> 6 and 7?
<smonkey> Yeah.
<gigcs> I  gpg clearsign ??? 
<KaoticEvil> damn.. most ive ever had was 4... plus the wheel...
<smonkey> I have one of those fancy mice.
<smonkey> a scroll mouse with two extra buttons.
<KaoticEvil> smonkey: i did too ;) MS Trackball Explorer.. LOVE that trackball
<KaoticEvil> ill have me another one, eventually
<smonkey> KaoticEvil: Track balls are so 90's.
<gigcs> what does it mean.
<KaoticEvil> smonkey: oh?
<KaoticEvil> smonkey: not for gaming ;)
<gigcs> <nalioth> What does it mean.
<smonkey> KaoticEvil: Wel, the last person I saw using one was a middle school tracher.
<smonkey> *teacher
<KaoticEvil> smonkey: byte me :P
<KaoticEvil> no, MEGAbyte me :P
<robotgeek> smonkey: no, trackballs are nice
<KaoticEvil> thnak you, robotgeek :)
<KaoticEvil> thank*
* smonkey TERRAbytes you
<KaoticEvil> ooooooooo.... kinky >:)
* robotgeek goes gross!
<KaoticEvil> ROFL
<smonkey> I can see how wyou might like them, butI prefer a mouse.
<nalioth> gigcs: in your terminal, type gpg --help
<KaoticEvil> smonkey: mice are so.... 80's :P
<robotgeek> hmm, slowly going offtopic, i see
<nalioth> yes, direct neural interfaces are so much more convenient
<KaoticEvil> lol nalioth 
<KaoticEvil> hey, on the bright side.. the FreePascal compiler package seems to work :)
<smonkey> Isn't the keyboard a little 70's for you?
<KaoticEvil> 60's
<smonkey> Or is that 60's?
<smonkey> Is there any way to change a mouse buttons function in KDE, short of reompilation?
<KaoticEvil> smonkey: you should be able to do it in your xorg.conf... i did
<smonkey> I don't  mean remap them, like with xmodmap.
<l3m> i just installed kubuntu breezy. it mostly works fine, but when i try to chance a syste setting and get asked for the root password, it won't accept it. i can however su in the console with the same password, so the pw is correct...
<KaoticEvil> ubotu: tell l3m about sudo
<KaoticEvil> l3m: read what ubotu just told you :)
<l3m> no
<smonkey> l3m: edit the sudoers file
<l3m> i do have su enabled
<l3m> dunno why
<l3m> and the user password doesn't work either
<l3m> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<l3m> i enter konsole, type "su" and the root pw and i'm root
<l3m> nothing disabled there?
<smonkey> The dialog that you are talking about in X isn't running su, it is runing sudo.
<l3m> and i think EITHER the root password or the user password should allow me to change things like network settings? but neither pw works, even though both pw work when i try the console
<nalioth> su should not be used 
<l3m> or do i have to use a third pw???
<nalioth> l3m: kubuntu has a 'disabled' root account for a reason
<smonkey> l3m: edit the file /etc/sudoers
<l3m> ok then how can i set my wireless networking? neither user nor root pw allow me access? 
<l3m> ok
<KaoticEvil> ok, well.. thats a problem.
<spiral> hello
<smonkey> l3m: As far as I know, by default users are not allowed to do anything via sudo.
<spiral> does anyone have news about the other kde 3.5rc1 packages ?
<smonkey> spiral: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35rc1.php
<l3m> and if i follow the advice on the wiki to set my access rights using system menu i get asked the fucking pw again? where neither user nor root pw work? 
<spiral> smonkey: yeah, but there is only the base... wgat about the other packages ?
<smonkey> I dunno.
<nalioth> !kde3.5
<ubotu> rumour has it, kde3.5 is KDE 3.5 Release Candidate 1 is out: http://tinyurl.com/dycgf
<nalioth> l3m: using a root account may break your kubuntu. use sudo or kdesu
<l3m> nalioth i just want to use the system settings menu
<l3m> i installed the system using kubuntu defaults
<nalioth> l3m: i believe there is a bug in that program
<l3m> and this helps me how?
<nalioth> l3m: have you visited kubuntu.org, i believe there are upgraded (fixed) pkgs there
<l3m> why? aren't they in apt-get?
<nalioth> l3m: i'm just passing on info, idk why they are where they are
<l3m> ok
<l3m> thanks
<eedge> help! I've been banned from #ubuntu, and I have absolutely no idea why
<puckman> did you install kde?
<smonkey> holy crud. I did an apt-src install konqueror. It is going to take 4 hours.
<smonkey> me?
<eedge> Is there anyone I can contact about my banning in #ubuntu.
<nalioth> eedge: what is the trouble?
<nalioth> eedge: were you being nasty?
<eedge> nalioth, I wasn't being nasty =P 100% sure of it.
<nalioth> eedge: any other reason you'd be banned?
<eedge> I don't think so... Perhaps because I connect through my local network proxy?
<eedge> but, actually, you can't even see that from the outside... because its not open to the internet.
<eedge> so, no.
<nalioth> eedge: you should be welcome in #ubuntu now
<eedge> hmm, * Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<eedge> or not :)
<eedge> lol
<nalioth> lemme try again
<eedge> ok, thanks.
<nalioth> try now
<[Surge] > Is there a way to do a dist upgrade without installing nearly every package available?
<[Surge] > Unless I'm mistaken my dist upgrade to Breezy seems to be installing a lot of stuff that I didn't have before and don't need.
<nalioth> [Surge] : that would not be a dist upgrade
<[Surge] > Ummm ... I don't mind it updating installed packages but it shouldn't install packages that were not installed before.
<incubii> that depends if package A was broken down into multiple packages
<nalioth> [Surge] : if you dont have "kubuntu-desktop" isntalled, it should only upgrade what you have
<nalioth> but if you dont have 'kubuntu-desktop' installed, things may go awry
<[Surge] > I have that installed. Maybe it's just my imagination but I see lots of package names I don't recognise :)
<nalioth> [Surge] : you have way more pkgs installed then you've personally installed
<KaoticEvil> nalioth:  can you install from the livecd?
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: you can not
<KaoticEvil> ok
<KaoticEvil> had a friend askin me
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: future versions of ubuntu will be live/install but not currently
<KaoticEvil> that will be sweet :)
* nalioth is waiting on the ber-dvd with x/k/ubuntu live and install on it
<KaoticEvil> lol
<incubii> just take the knoppix installer
<incubii> and tweak a lil
<incubii> :)
<KaoticEvil> hey nalioth... heres a question... when i copy something.. instead of showing me the copy progress window, it shows me the job window.. wtf did i do?
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: noclue
<KaoticEvil> damn.. ok
<KaoticEvil> sleep time...
<gibarian> hi everyone...are here people who've managed to get the composite engine to work inkde 3.4?
<buz> is it possible that vmware doesnt work with the 2.6.12-k7 kernel? following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=354913&highlight=vmware gives all sort of weirdness when the module is loaded...
<little_bob> buz: i am using vmware workstation 5 on kubuntu 5.10. i did follow the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare?action=show&redirect=VmWare+guide%3A+How+to+install+VMware+in+Breezy without problems.
<buz> i find " "1GB Low Memory Support" should not be active for systems with more than 1GB RAM (i got 1.5) could it be that?
<buz> maybe build my own kernel?
<little_bob> buz: i use the standard kernel 2.6.12-9 
<buz> mhh maybe switch to that one for a test
<buz> i can build the module just fine but after loading it weird stuff (like sudo hanging indefinitely and vwmare not working at all) happens
<little_bob> buz: do not forget to get the sources, headers and rebuild the vmware modules
<buz> yeah sure ;)
<buz> i had it working with a breezy preview, i know that much
<buz> cant remember the specific kernel i used there, though
<buz> (also not quite sure what box it was on back then ;)
<little_bob> buz: k. it is first time i use vmware with kubuntu but the instructions i mentioned were good. 
<buz> yeah i followed them last time
<buz> the g++ bit was were i initially failed
<buz> ok i'll try linux-image-2.6.12-9-686
<little_bob> buz: yes this is a bit tricky and unfair for users new to linux
<buz> not sure if the k7 branch actually helps much ;)
<Zedman> hello. i have a brandnew 19 '' monitor, which can show 1600 * 1200 pix, but after many "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" kde don't want to use the 1600*1200 pix. what can i do? 
<buz> i'm not that new ;)
<little_bob> buz: i use ...-386
<buz> -386 cant use more than 900mb ram
<buz> that sucks
<buz> not that i actually need the 1.5gb but i had them laying around so i installed them :)
<nalioth> Zedman: during your recofigure, deselect the resolutions you DONT want
<little_bob> buz: aha. i wonder why my machine with 2gb ram is swapping when i start a vm ...
<buz> look at the amount of memory top shows you
<Zedman> nalioth: I did that already
<little_bob> buz: can i switch kernel just with adept or do i have to consider much more?
<buz> 386 kernel only supports 9XXmb i think
<nalioth> Zedman: then choose the VESA driver
<little_bob> buz: fully recognize my ram
<buz> you will have to rebuild vmware, that's for sure
<buz> weird
<little_bob> buz: jo :-)
<buz> maybe not the 386 then?
<robotgeek> i think the limitation is 2^32 or something, 
<Zedman> nallioth: and what about my 3d acceleration with my nvidia card?
<little_bob> buz: when i do a "top" i see my whole ram
<buz> robotgeek: that is for 32bit, but the 386 is a weird critter
<buz> not fully 32bit
<buz> i actually have an amd64 cpu here but i cant be bothered to run ubuntux64
<robotgeek> buz: grr, i am from the ppc world. dunno wth the difference is
<buz> it's just too much trouble
<buz> robotgeek: ubuntuppc on a mac?
<little_bob> buz: i use a 630 intel p4 with 3ghz
<robotgeek> buz: yeah, powerbook
<Zedman> nalioth: and what about my 3d acceleration with my nvidia card?
<nalioth> Zedman: apparently your nvidia drivers dont want to play well with you
<buz> ok now a reboot ;)
<Zedman> nalioth: i did the ubuntu typical "nvidia-glx-config enable"
<nalioth> Zedman: i'm really not up on video things, just offered the vesa suggestion to reach your desired rez
<Zedman> nalioth: ok thx,,, bye
<buz> mhh trouble happens with the new kernel as well
<buz> for example, sudo hangs
<ay> What kind of bug in konsole causes the extra "graphics" at the left right of the console when using the default font?
<buz> and vmware complains
<buz> vmware is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured
<buz> for this system. To (re-)configure it, invoke the following command:
<buz> /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl.
<buz> this sucks
<little_bob> buz: hm ...
<little_bob> buz: you follow all from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare?action=show&redirect=VmWare+guide%3A+How+to+install+VMware+in+Breezy?
<little_bob> buz: last "?" is from me :-)
<buz> didnt use vmware-any-any
<buz> the last comment there happens for me
<buz> but redownloading it doesnt help
<buz> mhh another reboot is in order i think
<musik> where are presets in amarok??
<robotgeek> musik: tools -> equaliser
<ay> Hm. Anyone else seeing video-bugs in konsole using the default kubuntu font? Fixes itself when you put something over the window and it has to redraw.
* buz gives up on vmware
<musik> robotgeek: in equaliser.......where?
<robotgeek> musik: it has all presets -> rock, party etc?
<musik> robotgeek: in equaliser window....i see nothing but those equalisers.....
<ay> I have two screenshots descibing it here: http://audun.ytterdal.net/screen1.png and screen2.png .. Screenshot two contains the "video-bugs" after a few enter-presses
<ay> Using a none-truetype font fixes it.
<atidem> hello people
<buz> little_bob: vmware 5.5 beta2 comes with a precompiled breezy module
<buz> lets see if that works
<buz> yeah that works perfectly
* olwin fait des crpes ;): Away at the moment
<little_bob> buz: aha so vmware supports (k)ubuntu a bit more then. :-)
<juanjo> hola buenas
<juanjo> me podeis ayudar please????????????
<juanjo> soy nuevo en este mundo de ubuntu y voy algo perdido!
<atidem> juanjo: go to ubuntu-es
<juanjo> thanks!
<darrochfamily> where are the cups & printer configuration files stored?
<atidem> in //etc//cups
<darrochfamily> my printer doesn't work in ubuntu but it does in knoppix, would copying knoppix's conf files into ubuntu fix that?
<atidem> re-configure it
<McScruff> Hi, is there anything like wine that has a higher windows compatibility (i dont mind buying).  I need to run certain windows programs but running a Virtual Machine Slows my pc down alot
<atidem> localhost:631
<aeon17x> McScruff: For what purpose?
<darrochfamily> atidem, ok thanks :)
<atidem> McScruff: try xen
<McScruff> does Xen run a whole OS of just programs?
<McScruff> aeon17X, things like partypoker, and vb apps
<atidem> no no an os
<atidem> but not window xp for now
<McScruff> i have vmware at the moment for that :P
<atidem> the project is stalled
<McScruff> i was just after something that ran apps and not the whole os
<NoTech> hey ppl
<McScruff> like wine 
<darrochfamily> McScruff, crossover office is good at runnung Microsoft Word (I've heard)
<NoTech> when i write apt-get install 'x' it finds nothing,what sources i need to add?
<NoTech> where i can find tuxracer with apt-get?
<atidem> what package are you searching?
<McScruff> is win4lin a full Virtuial machine too or can that be used liek wine?
<darrochfamily> NoTech, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<atidem> NoTech: universe
<darrochfamily> NoTech, uncomment the sources that you want to add
<NoTech> thank you,but how do i find what sources i need to add?
<atidem> read comments in file
<NoTech> i googled 2 hours and didnt find what source to add!
<McScruff> sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list then uncomment them
<darrochfamily> NoTech, it should already be there just commented out
<NoTech> uncomment all the sources there?
<McScruff> the universe one
<darrochfamily> yeah, or just universe if thbat's all you want
<nalioth> ubotu: tell NoTech about sources
<NoTech> i done this but received an error.. wil retry
<McScruff> then save and do apt-get update
<rcs_> hello everyone! is there a sources.list for amd dual core 64 bits cpu? i'm having problems when installing programs with apt...
<NoTech> thanx..another BIG question..
<nalioth> rcs_: same sources.list as everyone else
<NoTech> i have installed kubuntu 5.10 now when i go to system configuration,and example bluetooth i can't modify nothing
<NoTech> i presume i need to click on administrative privileges or something like that
<rcs_> nalioth, i cant install programs like pearpc and acroread... apt said it couldn't find those packages...
<NoTech> and it asks me a password,i write my psw and then it returns to the previous menu,but again i cant modify nothing
<NoTech> wtf!
<nalioth> rcs_: there are lots of pkgs that are not available as binaries for amd64
<nalioth> rcs_: join #kubuntu-offtopic and we'll tell you how to overcome that
<rcs_> thanks nalioth!
<NoTech> any ideas?
<nalioth> NoTech: it is a known bug, but i'm not sure of the fix 
<NoTech> ugh!
<nalioth> NoTech: visit kubuntu.org and nose around
<NoTech> this means that i can't modify nothing in kde!
<NoTech> :\
<nalioth> NoTech: kkathman knows the fix, and i'm sure some of these lurkers know
<NoTech> do u know where can i find him? o when on irc?
<NoTech> kkathman korlky? :)
<nalioth> kkathman will be along shortly
<symbian__> ma...ho listato sul canale?
<symbian__> scusate... :-(
<symbian__> io ho dato il comando list sulla finestra freenode
<symbian__> cmq...ciao a tutti
<nalioth> symbian__: que idioma?
<symbian__> ti piace?
<bobesponja> nalioth: italiano
<nalioth> por italiano, vaya de el #ubuntu-it o #kubuntu-it
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> How can I run ssh-agent for my whole KDE ?
<symbian__> gracia
<symbian__> :-(
<bobesponja> nalioth: this is spannish, not italian you're talking, u realize it's not the same right?
<bobesponja> :)
<nalioth> bobesponja: sorry, it's the closest i know to italian
<nalioth> i'm just trying to be helpful
<bobesponja> nalioth: i know, no problem :)
<nalioth> what little italian i spoke is long gone
<atidem> nalioth: what's the problem?
<nalioth> atidem: my language skills are limited
<atidem> spanish is not the same of italian language
<atidem> it is soo different
<nalioth> but it is closer than english
* nalioth will use the bot next time
<atidem> sure
<atidem> same radix: the latin
<l3m> it seems when installing kubuntu in expert mode, sudoers is not setup correctly and therefore one cannot access systemsettings... that means one has to do the "hoary"-way fix on the wiki, not the "breezer" one, even if on breezer
<nalioth> l3m: what 'system settings' are you wanting to use?
<l3m> i fixed it .. just wanted to try out the graphical wireless setup tools 
<l3m> how can i install the kde3.5 rc?
<nalioth> !kde3.5
<ubotu> [kde3.5]  KDE 3.5 Release Candidate 1 is out: http://tinyurl.com/dycgf
<l3m> thanks
<pc22> is openoffice really this heavy?
<nalioth> pc22: it is THIS heavy
<pc22> my comp always stall
<nalioth> use abiword instead
<pc22> using openoffice only
<ggodin> hi all, I just installed another linux on a second partition and am trying to reconfigure that grub.conf to start my Kubuntu too.  Would anyone have a bit of insight into that^
<ggodin> ^
<ggodin> oops.. ?
<pc22> nalioth, im using calc cos all of my spreadsheets were saved using calc2
<l3m> !kde35
<ubotu> l3m: I don't know, could you explain it?
<l3m> !kde3.5
<ubotu> rumour has it, kde3.5 is KDE 3.5 Release Candidate 1 is out: http://tinyurl.com/dycgf
<l3m> is there a kubuntu-specific bts?
<nalioth> bts?
<l3m> bug tracking system
<l3m> bugzilla 
<l3m> or something like that
<l3m> e.g. debian.org/bugs 
<l3m> just for kubuntu
<nalioth> bugzilla.ubuntu.com covers x/k/edu/server/ubuntu
<l3m> yeah it's about the installer 
<l3m> since root is (as i have found out) deprecated, but during installation i was asked for a root pw 
<l3m> without any mention of "don't use root"
<l3m> which is not very consistent
<l3m> ;)
<murray__> anyone any idea why /etc/acpi/sleep.sh puts machine to sleep in seconds, but takes 90sec+ to resume?
<nalioth> sleep is screwed in ubuntu
<murray__> and/or why hibernate.sh immediately resumes (aka, 15 secs after calling, I'm back at the desktop)
<murray__> nalioth: anything more specific?  it's working, just slow
<l3m> sleep is screwed in linux ;(
<nalioth> sleep and associated things have always been wonky in ubuntu
<nalioth> l3m: not linux, just ubuntu
<nalioth> l3m: yellowdog had my ibook sleeping and waking perfect
<l3m> nalioth: well in debian too
<brodel> Sleep has never worked right in any machine I've ever used. Linux or windows
<l3m> nalioth: yeah sleep in ppc works fine on most distris
<l3m> but in x86
<l3m> nah
<l3m> ;(
<nalioth> not ubuntu, it doesnt
<murray__> hmmm
<nalioth> sleep is screwed in ubuntu for eveyone (except a lucky few)
<murray__> so not even worth trying to recompile kernel with latest suspend2 stuff?
<nalioth> not worth it to me, i just have my display power off after a few minutes
<l3m> murray__: swsusp2 is for hibernate,... afaik sleep ( acpi s3 ) is independent of that?
<brodel> what does everyone here use as an e-mail client? I am looking for something with a built in calendar (I use a lot of reminders because I'm forgetful)
<murray__> so what about hibernate shuting down and immediately starting up again .... "just borked in ubuntu?"
<l3m> murray__: it's definitely possible to get hibernate working on debian so it should be possible in ubuntu too 
<l3m> murray__: but you'll probably need to google for some solutions and try what works for you
<l3m> hibernate is usually easier than sleep s3 to work right
<murray__> l3m> yeah, not sure if I should be happy sleep is working but hibernate ain't ;)
<l3m> hibernate worked here ( sony vaio pcg-tr5mp ) out of the box, sleep is still fux0rd ;(
<l3m> well i'd happily switch a working sleep for my working hibernate 
<murray__> while I'm on the subject, what's the recommend front end to cpu stepping, fan control etc?
<l3m> on demand cpu governor
<l3m> in kernel
<l3m> other than that, cpufreqd is ok 
<brodel> I am trying to change my network settings, it says I need to click the administrator mode button.. but I don't see that button because the window is so big..
<l3m> brodel: click ALT and drag the window around
<l3m> alt+leftclick = move 
<l3m> alt+rightclick = resize
<brodel> that worked :)
<brodel> am I going to run into that a lot though? That kind of sucks. to have to do that :(
<l3m> i hate it when people hardcore window sizes
<l3m> indeed
<l3m> i hope they fix it soon
<l3m> it's a pain on 1280x768 ;(
<brodel> Yeah
<brodel> I am on my laptop so I can't change my res
<brodel> I just switched from gnome to kde.. I hope I don't run into that a lot.
<brodel> thanks for the tip though that workaround is what I needed :)
<l3m> brodel: looks like they didn't use qt-designer but hardcoded stuff ;(
<l3m> brodel: well it's kubuntu specific ( i'm on kubuntu since today ) - never had such problems in debian where i also used kde 
<brodel> ha.. settings were already set like I wanted anyway
<brodel> oh
<brodel> I just downloaded the kubuntu iso and installed it like 20 minutes ago
<brodel> was using ubuntu
<l3m> i did like .. 10 hours ago ;)
<brodel> KDE so far is so much better. The whole look of it just rocks
<nalioth> volker: wie gehts?
<brodel> so, what does everyone here use for e-mail? I was using evolution, but I guess that was a gnome thing.
<nalioth> brodel: i use thunderbird cuz evo irritated me
<libben> kmail works
<brodel> Forgot to mention I want a built in calendar for reminders :)
<l3m> i use kmail
<l3m> kontact
<brodel> kmail wouldn't let me keep messages on my pop server
<l3m> brodel: of course it does
<l3m> you just have to click [x]  Keep fetched messages on Server 
<l3m> in the account setup
<l3m> brodel: kmail is the mail program, it's also integrated into kontact, which is the full suite with calendar and other pim stuff
<brodel> It didn't have a setting for how long to keep the mail 
<brodel> and then I did the "check to see what the server supports" thing and got "The server does not seem to support unique message numbers, but this is a requirement for leaving messages on the server; therefore, this option has been disabled."
<brodel> I have a cheap dial up ISP for accessing the net from work.
<l3m> hm dunno i got this message to once but i just ignored in and it kept the msgs on the server...
<brodel> oh
<brodel> well is there a setting for how long to keep it before it deletes it?
<brodel> I like to keep em on the server for about a week or so in case I need to access it via one of my other PCs
<l3m> hmm not by default afaik but you could probably make a filter which deletes messages which are too old
<l3m> i only use pop for mailinglists now, and imap for "real" mail 
<l3m> imap>pop
<brodel> yeah. I agree
<brodel> Last I checked they didn't have IMAP.. I called and they said it was coming.
<brodel> I should check that.
<brodel> bah.. don't see anything about IMAP on their site still. I guess they still don't have it.
<brodel> I don't think gmail supports IMAP either.. so I'm stuck with pop
<Flosoft> hi
<Flosoft> is there any admin of kubuntu here?
<Flosoft> ???
<l3m> admin?
<Flosoft> yeah well someone of the kubuntu.org team
<nalioth> Flosoft: admin in what manner?
<Riddell> Flosoft: hi
<Riddell> that'll be me
<Flosoft> hi
<Flosoft> I wanted to mirror the Kubuntu X86 image
<Flosoft> it would be on a 20Gbit/s Server in Germany
<Riddell> Flosoft: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/mirror/document_view
<Riddell> Flosoft: or just runing a torrent on all the file would be very cool
<Flosoft> nah ... no need for torrent here ... 2 network cards and unlimited traffic
<Riddell> Flosoft: it would help other people torrenting is my point
<Riddell> Flosoft: but either way is good
<Flosoft> ok ... I am copying the X86 DVD image
<nalioth> Flosoft: should be able to torrent and serve the files
<Myk3> hey
<Flosoft> but I currently don't run a Torrent Server :S
<Myk3> how do i get around the backports prob for 5.2?
<Myk3> i mean 5.04
<Myk3> hoary
<Myk3> repositories
<Riddell> Flosoft: apt-get install bittorrent :)
<Riddell> Myk3: what's the problem?
<Flosoft> my server is SuSE Linux ....
* Flosoft is ashame
<Myk3> im trying to get dvd playback
<Myk3> and i dled libdvdcss 
<Myk3> and then tried to install it and it says its finished
<Myk3> and it still will not play
<Myk3> any thoughts?
<Myk3> i didnt install it useing apt-get cause the backports wasnt working
<Myk3> so i ahd to download it
<nalioth> Myk3: did you read waht ubotu sent you?
<Myk3> yes
<Myk3> how do i get around the backports
<Myk3> thing
<Myk3> is there othere?
<Myk3> others
<nalioth> Myk3: to my knowledge, there aren't any backports yet
<Myk3> damn
<Myk3> what about the new one
<Myk3> brezzy
<Myk3> beezy
<Myk3> wnhat is a repo?
<libben> can we use ubuntus backports?
<libben> saw this one earlier http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/137
<libben> lol
<libben> saw =)
<nalioth> libben: there are no breezy backports yet
<libben> nalioth: whats the url talking bout?
<nalioth> libben: they're open, just not anything in them yet
<libben> k
<Flosoft> in screen ... how can I open a new window?
<Myk3> what about the backports for hoary
<Myk3> cause thats what im still useing
<jbruegge> haio
<jbruegge> nicht schlecht das neue kubuntu
<jbruegge> ahhh
<LjL> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<jbruegge> not bad the new kubuntu
<jbruegge> sry
<LjL> np
<LjL> well, i didn't try the old one, but certainly i'm not finding breezy bad at all
<brodel> Yep :)
<LjL> hi brodel, how's you kde
<brodel> I reinstalled about an hour or so ago hehe
<LjL> from the kubuntu cd?
<jbruegge> its a bit slow in vmware... ^^^
<brodel> yeah
<brodel> downloaded a torrent and let it run overnight
<brodel> but it was done in like 30 mins hehe
<LjL> brodel: well, at least you have a clean install without the gnome stuff handing around now
<brodel> that's what was getting on my nerves
<LjL> jbruegge: don't have some hd or partition to do a real install?
<brodel> I didn't know what I was supposed to have and what I wasn't.
<LjL> brodel: yeah, i must say that i did the same, in the end
<brodel> does KDE have anything like synaptic though? I am already missing that.
<bla|patrick> test
<bla|patrick> hi
<bla|patrick> :)
<LjL> brodel: not as advanced
<nalioth> brodel: adept
<LjL> brodel: but you have Adept, Kynaptic or KPackage
<bla|patrick> ubuntu becomes more weired each day
<LjL> and maybe others
<bla|patrick> help :(
<LjL> bla|patrick: what's the problem?
<bla|patrick> repo's ati driver dont support widescreen
<nalioth> brodel: dont use kynaptic or kpackage (esp kpackage)
<bla|patrick> everytime i boot linux i have to reconfigure xserver
<brodel> damn.. just realized I gotta get that console thing you told me about.
<bla|patrick> and reconfigure the network
<LjL> nalioth: are they seriously scandisked up?
<bla|patrick> to get with pppoe into the internet
<bla|patrick> no settings are stored
<LjL> brodel: yakuake?
<brodel> yeah, that's it
<bla|patrick> in kde no drives are mounted
<bla|patrick> in gnome i cant access anything
<bla|patrick> this suxx
<nalioth> LjL: kpackage is horrble, ecch!
<bla|patrick> i wonder whats wrong here
<brodel> ok. I'll try adept
<brodel> do I already have it?
<bla|patrick> its even worse than the wrecked upgrade from hoary to breezy
<LjL> brodel: yeah you should
<LjL> brodel: but please consider my advice: use aptitude for installing things
<nalioth> LjL: kpackage is a frontend to install rpms, slack tgz's, and debs (it doesnt work too well)
<nalioth> brodel: adept should be standard on breezy
<LjL> brodel: you can use adept or whatever to browse around (though i usually just play with apt-cache), but aptitude just saves you from a lot of manual cleaning-up when you want to remove something
<brodel> It is. Just found it. I'm used to seeing the program name instead of the description of it and then the program name in paranthesis
<thecondemnedxx> I am having a device problem which would probably be an easy one for most of you in here.
<LjL> nalioth: can't say, i've tried all of the package managers, but just too briefly to have an opinion... as i said, i use aptitude, cause i know i won't have any surprises
<bla|patrick> does someone have some precompiled 8.19.10 drivers for me?
<thecondemnedxx> Its my wireless card.  I cant get kwifimanager to pick up a signal.  So I try iwconfig and it shows my other nic's but not my wireless card.  Come to find out,  my wireless card doesn't have a device name like eth0 or wlan0
<LjL> by the way, can anybody give me some hints about locales and charsets? i'm getting wrong accents in KNode (and perhaps elsewhere). every accented letter shows as two empty characters (i.e. two boxes)
<brodel> I type yakuake in adept and it gives me nothing?
<thecondemnedxx> it mentions it in a device list, but with no device name
<LjL> brodel: is universe enabled?
<brodel> that's right.. I reinstalled... duh
<LjL> :)
<brodel> got the universe info handy?
<bla|patrick> btw. whats the difference of "media" and "mnt"
<djk_> hi, what does "HD Password is: Locked" mean in a bios?
<bla|patrick> djk_, that u cant change it?
<LjL> bla|patrick: i think in ubuntu "mnt" is more meant for custom mounts, like NFS or Samba shares and so on... but i couldn't swear on it
<djk_> bla|patrick: well, and what are the consequences of a hd password?
<bla|patrick> that u cant access that drive?
<bla|patrick> i guess some ibm pcs have that 
<bla|patrick> and notebooks
<oracel> I AM GOING TO BE AN UNCLE!!
<djk_> bla|patrick: well not really since i can go into the OS and do whatever..
<oracel> \o/
<bla|patrick> djk_, then i dont know
<djk_> oracel: that's gonna cost ;)
<oracel> hucarez :D
<bla|patrick> ur harddrive may be not support a password
<l3m> i'm trying to compile a library which compiles fine on debian but gives me 1000s of linker errors when trying in kubuntu... everything related to the c++ std libraries fail to link
<brodel> I know one thing, I've never found it so easy to find help with linux before I went to ubuntu. That's one of my favorite things about switching.
<djk_> bla|patrick: well that's what i'd like to find out :)
<LjL> l3m: paste the errors on the pastebin please
<bla|patrick> ok...
<bla|patrick> why do i have to reconfigure xserver each boottime?
<thecondemnedxx> congrats oracel
* Tm_T is using dapper now
<l3m> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/427846
<Tm_T> strange though
<bla|patrick> why is the pppoeconf not stored
<bla|patrick> why cant i compile ati drivers ^
<bla|patrick> ^^
<l3m> LjL http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/427846
<brodel> sweet yakuake is back in action
<LjL> l3m yes, is that the entire error log? you sure there aren't any files it doesn't find?
<l3m> hmm it's too big for my konsole buffer...trying again with unlimited buffer
<thecondemnedxx> How do I make linux give my wireless card a device name
<LjL> l3m: can you also give me the URL to the package you're trying to compile, so i can try too?
<l3m> ogre3d www.ogre3d.org 
<l3m> LjL 1.0.5 
<LjL> l3m: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ogre/ogre-linux_osx-v1-0-5.tar.bz2?download ?
<l3m> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/427864
<l3m> exactly
<l3m> http://nrg.joroinen.fi/ubuntu504_ogre3d/recompile_readme.txt
<l3m> ^^ a list of dependencies you need to install 
<LjL> thanks
<l3m> in a nice copy-pasteable apt-get ;)
<Tm_T> hullo hussam 
<hussam> Tm_T: hey :)
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> anybody here that knows something about MRTG ?
<l3m> LjL and if ./bootstrap complains about automake - removing 1.4 and keeping 1.6 or 1.7 helps
<brodel> BFA|WoRsTeNBoY: you setting up your own MRTG?
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> its allready running..
<brodel> ok
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> i was wondering when the switch to an next level is done, for example, current : 1200 kb/s, why doest he says 12mb/s..
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> i give my data to mrtg in kbyte..
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> and setted kMG[] :,,M,G,T
<LjL> geez l3m, i'm sorry but this is out of my reach... i don't even have free space enough on my hd to try it =)
<hussam> Tm_T: long time since I last spotted you here :)
<Tm_T> yu
<l3m> LjL thanks for trying to help! 
<brodel> hmm.. never done that BFA|WoRsTeNBoY, sorry
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> np :)
<l3m> LjL the problem is between autoconf and the std libs
<LjL> maybe, but it's mainly just that i'm out of disk space installing the dependencies, you see! =) also it looks like a really complicated program to compile, i've never seen a program require *multiple* specific versions of automake and stuff like that... :(
<brodel> Anyone know of a linux distribution I can install off of floppy? I have a really old laptop I'd like to be able to throw something on. :)
<LjL> brodel: debian, if you can connect that old laptop to the internet
<manveru> brodel: grml should work
<nalioth> brodel: visit distrowatch.com
<brodel> Can't.. unless I buy a PCMCIA NIC card
<manveru> brodel: i managed to install suse on a really old system - it was a bit hard, but they still have boot-floppies for it (as long as you can switch to cd later on)
<brodel> No CD-ROM on it
<brodel> It's really old.. hehe
<manveru> wasn't there a distro called damn-small-linux? :)
<l3m> LjL it doesn't require multiple versions just recent ones
<brodel> yeah, but DSL only booted off of CD-ROM and USB drives afaik
<manveru> it's all usb-sticks these days...
<brodel> This thing has one serial port on it.. and PCMCIA.. that's it.
<bla|patrick> crap 
<bla|patrick> i wonder why
<manveru> there are distros for floopies though... but mostly firewalls
<bla|patrick> but whatever i try, nothing works
<bla|patrick> breezy is buggy :(
<LjL> brodel: well, one thing you could do (not an easy thing) is setup a PPPD server on your main box, put a file server (FTP or something) on it with Debian packages, and install Debian off a floppy on the laptop, using a serial cable to connect it to your main box so that the Debian install can load stuff off your computer
<brodel> Breezy has worked next to perfect on everything I've put it on.. which is only about five machines, but I never got anything else running this good one ONE machine.
* olwin travail parce qu'il le faut bien ;): Away at the moment
<LjL> brodel: i suppose spending some time looking for a very small linux distro could be easier, tho
<manveru> brodel: http://estec.net/dnetclinux.en.html
<bla|patrick> brodel: i made a fresh install and its even worse than the hoary-breezy mix i had before this
<bla|patrick> no sound anymore
<bla|patrick> no ogl in hardware
<bla|patrick> problems using opera
<bla|patrick> videocodecs dont work either...
<bla|patrick> cant even play mpeg1
<manveru> found a lot of them :)
<bla|patrick> what happened to ubuntu :(
<manveru> http://www.linuxlinks.com/Distributions/Floppy/
<brodel> thanks :)
<bla|patrick> ok... i'll stop using linxu now... its no use
<bla|patrick> lets see if the time change this...
<bla|patrick> in a few weeks there may be some bugfixes out
<bla|patrick> backports avaible for any stuff out there
<bla|patrick> and newer ati drivers in the repos... drivers taht work!
<manveru> bla|patrick: we will see :)
<bla|patrick> i dont expect much, to be honest
<manveru> for some it work, for others it doesn't
<manveru> +s
<bla|patrick> i wonder when there will repos that have the latest amarok
<bla|patrick> hoary was fine
<bla|patrick> but breezy is crap - for me!
<manveru> if you want all the latest stuff you might be at the wrong place
<bla|patrick> manveru, well... at least i expect updates...
<bla|patrick> amarok is at v1.3.6
<bla|patrick> and in the official repos its at 1.3.1
<LjL> 1.3.5 isn't quite old
<manveru> yeah, the new version is coming out at 27th
<manveru> for ubuntu
<bla|patrick> well... its no use since breezy doesnt notice my onboard sound...
<bla|patrick> even hoary got used to it :(
<bla|patrick> after each restart there are new problems :(
<bla|patrick> and nobody has even a clue what may wrong here
<bla|patrick> forums, chats....
<bla|patrick> i wonder where i could try to find help
<manveru> bla|patrick: you don't wonder if you might choose another distro?
<manveru> if you want all the latest stuff you could build your own packages
<bla|patrick> manveru, what would change
<bla|patrick> manveru, compiling doenst work here
<bla|patrick> neither for ati nor for anything else...
<manveru> i seriously doubt it
<bla|patrick> just tried to built amarok on my own
<djdarkman> hy ,can someone tell me how can i set the available resoultions for the X server after installation?
<bla|patrick> found a nice tutorial
<bla|patrick> but it  is the same behaviour...
<bla|patrick> it ends up in a tmp-folder and gets delted afterwards
<bla|patrick> no debs, no rpms, no whatevers
<manveru> bla|patrick: you know checkinstall?
<bla|patrick> whats that?
<manveru> it's a powerful tool for building your own debs
<bla|patrick> sudo checkinstall is not found
<manveru> !info checkinstall
<bla|patrick> never heard of that
<ubotu> checkinstall: (installation tracker), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.5.3-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 34 kB, Installed size: 132 kB
<nalioth> !checkinstall
<ubotu> somebody said checkinstall was http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<manveru> ty
<nalioth> bla|patrick: checkinstall will be your best friend if you compile your own source code
<djdarkman> hy ,can someone tell me how can i set the available resoultions for the X server after installation?
<manveru> djdarkman: you can set it in the xorg.conf - wait a second
<djdarkman> k
<manveru> ubotu: tell djdarkman about resolution
<djdarkman> 10x manveru 
<bla|patrick> however... linux bugs me now... i'll take a break of this and get of fnow
<bla|patrick> good bye
<manveru> they all come back some day... :)
<brodel> Sounds like me with the other distros I tried.
<brodel> I try to do something as simple as install gaim and 10 hours later I reformat  and say screw it.
<manveru> hehe
<LjL> is there some kind of complement to checkinstall that adds (or guesses) the right dependencies for what you're installing?
<LjL> i mean, auto-apt does something, but it doesn't add the deps to the *created* package
<manveru> hmm
<nalioth> !checkinstall
<ubotu> hmm... checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<nalioth> auto-apt grabs your build dependencies
<nalioth> so that you CAN build it
<manveru> never heard about auto-apt...
<nalioth> instead of you reading each error and adding the pkg it calls for
<djk_> i have a 6gb hdd, will 50mb /boot 2gb / 500mb swap and rest /home be enough for kubuntu?
<nalioth> manveru: i dont use it. i tried it, and i prefer reading the error msgs and installing the libs it cries for
<manveru> why did nobody tell me about it?
<LjL> nalioth, that page says that checkinstall creates a .deb from all the files generated by make install. now, this newly created .deb won't have dependencies listed
<manveru> this is _the_ killer-feature
<LjL> i was asking if there is a way to have deps listed -- then perhaps this way to have them listed would use auto-apt, of course
<nalioth> LjL: no, the checkinstall debs are for local use
<LjL> (though i must say that auto-apt also tries to install a lot of unneeded stuff... probably because it asks to install everything that ./configure ever checks for)
<manveru> LjL: like the ada95-devs?
<brodel> how would I know what to type in konsole using aptitude to install something without having to go in adept first? I wanted to install the beep media player so I was going to type install beep.. but after lookin in adept that would of been  an advanced pcspeaker beeper whatever that is for.. 
<LjL> manveru: not sure, i think i remember it trying to install gcj and some perl stuff
<manveru> brodel: i usually use apt-cache search for it
<manveru> brodel: but you can search in aptitude... using the / key
<LjL> brodel: apt-cache search <keywords>       aptitude install <packagename>
<nalioth> brodel: learning the terminal is quite handy
<nalioth> !cli
<ubotu> well, cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<manveru> nalioth: i wished there was a greater community for nano...
<LjL> brodel: also, sometimes i find pruning apt-cache's output with grep useful
<nalioth> nano rocks!
<Flosoft> hey riddel ... u still there?
<LjL> brodel: like, "apt-cache search <keywords> | grep <narrower-and-case-sensitive-keywords>"
<manveru> nalioth: absolutly, but most people just smile and say - hey, use vi or emacs...
<LjL> nano rocks
<nalioth> i hate dist-upgrades
<brodel> wow LjL I would of never of figured that out haha 
<brodel> thanks
<brodel> what's nano? Unless you mean the new ipod?
<Flosoft> The CD Image is already on my server ... the DVD image is comming along
<nalioth> Flosoft: if you want him, use his correct nick, so it trips his clients bell
<nalioth> !info nano
<ubotu> nano: (free Pico clone with some new features), section editors, is standard. Version: 1.3.8-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 232 kB, Installed size: 1268 kB
<LjL> brodel: well that's a shell thing... "grep" is a very powerful program to let you search through text. then, the "|" character is a pipe, which means that it lets you connect the *output* of a program to the *input* of another
<Flosoft> so u can already add the page to the Kubuntu Download List
<Flosoft> http://mirrors.flosoft.biz/projects/kubuntu.php
<LjL> brodel: so that command basically says "search for this stuff, then give the output to grep, which will take it as input, and do stuff with it (in this case, search again)"
<brodel> I knew what grep was, but I just thought it was for searching files for certain words
<manveru> maybe i should start a nano-community - with syntax-files and stuff :)
<brodel> just tried it.. sweet
<LjL> brodel: and that's precisely what it does. only, a "file" doesn't necessarily have to be a *file* :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell brodel about cli
<nalioth> brodel: when you have some free time, read that info from ubotu 
<brodel> crap.. I closed it somehow.. do that again please
<brodel> I was in the terminal and somehow closed out the pm
<LjL> done
<brodel> thanks
<brodel> now if I could only get my modem working so I could play around with this at work..
<nalioth> Riddell: all your "test this" is kickin my arse on my dist-upgrade
<Flosoft> Riddell: The Image is available on my servers. http://mirrors.flosoft.biz/projects/kubuntu.php
<Riddell> nalioth: what's the problem?
<nalioth> all those pkgs you asked to be tested...
<nalioth> erroring out my upgrade to breezy
<nalioth> nothing i havent dealt with on my other machines
<LjL> nalioth: do you know if auto-apt is being actively developed?
<Riddell> Flosoft: ug, javascript
<nalioth> LjL: i do not
<Riddell> nalioth: can you be more specific?
<Flosoft> Riddel: Not for the Downlaods ... only for the Mirror info
<nalioth> Riddell: i'm just running my mouth, i built 3.4.2 for my hoary and it's triggering upgrade errors
<LjL> nalioth: you know, i think it would be useful if, for example, it could have a "blacklist" of packages it should ignore, for doing ./configure and stuff... or perhaps even something more elaborated... might have a look at it, if the code's not too complicated
<Riddell> Flosoft: that's not clear, can you change the down arrows for filenames?
<nalioth> LjL: knock yourself out, i dont use it personally (i tried it a couple of times)
<Flosoft> ok
<nalioth> just for kicks, how do you remove metapkgs and all their depends?
<LjL> riddell: can you confirm that kde 3.5rc1 "resets" the konqueror toolbar (i now have all of the print, find, larger-font, smaller-fonts buttons that weren't in Kubuntu's standard toolbar), and that there is an abnormally large icons for "Control Center" in the Settings applet?
<LjL> nalioth: well with aptitude, they get removed automatically, and that's sometimes a problem for me!
<Riddell> LjL: hmm, it shouldn't do but that is possible
<Riddell> LjL: settings applet?
<LjL> Riddell: yes, the applet for Kicker that shows a menu with settings, including Control Panel and the whole settings sub-menu hierarchy
<nalioth> LjL: my dist-upgrade is being held up by some pkgs i built, and i was gonna take my box down to the console
<Flosoft> Riddell: Better like that?
<nalioth> Riddell: i'm removing the 3.4.2 tree i built and hopefully it'll upgrade after that
<LjL> Riddell: i don't think it's in the Kubuntu panel by default, but it can be added the usual way, right-click on panel, add applet, "Settings"
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: oh, you're here now. Just sent you an e-mail on the sound preview bug thing for rc1.
<Flosoft> LeeJunFan: Do u also have no sound?
<LeeJunFan> Flosoft: no, I have sound, this one relates to the problem of mousing over an icon in RC1 and having it reset your desktop.
<LeeJunFan> Flosoft: it kills konqueror. Turn off previews for sound files and that problem goes away.
<Flosoft> LeeJunFan: Ow ok ... is there anyone else that has no sound? I can
<LeeJunFan> Flosoft: with rc1?
<Flosoft> 't hear any sound that comes from Linux ... only via Line or Mic
<Flosoft> yes
<Flosoft> rc1
* Flosoft has 2 Soundcards ... could it maybe a problem with KDE managing 2 soundcards?
<LeeJunFan> Flosoft: try making a new user or renameing your ~/.kde dir to rule out anything in conf or apps dirs.
<Flosoft> ok ... i'll try that
<LeeJunFan> Flosoft: of course you'll have to log out to console if you plan to do the rename .kde dir, otherwize when you exit session it might just save bad settings again.
<LeeJunFan> Flosoft: that's how I find most of my kde problems during upgrades and such, I know if I login without a .kde dir and it works then it's some old setting I've got hanging around that's causing the problem.
<Flosoft> ok
<LjL> nalioth: i'm not sure what you're getting at, but this will remove all the dependencies of a package:    apt-get --purge remove  `apt-cache show <package-name> | grep Depends | sed "s/Depends://" | sed "s/,//g"`
<LjL> nalioth: at least it should
<nalioth> LjL: no habla esta idioma
<LjL> :P
<etam> hi, please help me
<etam> i have a problem with installation
<etam> the question about adding user and password is repeating
<LjL> nalioth: it just lists the "Depends:" line of a package, removes the commas between packages, and feeds it all to apt-get remove :)
<Flosoft> ok ... I get alot of errors
<nalioth> LjL: cool :) 
<Flosoft> arts crashes ...
* nalioth makes a script out of that
<Flosoft> and then it says: /dev/dsp Permission Denied
<etam> who can help me with installation? i think there is a bug
<nalioth> etam: if you tell us what happened, we can help you more effectively
<etam> when there is a question about user name and passowrd
<etam> nalioth: when i write sth and do next it is repeating this 3 steps over and over again
<nalioth> etam: did you burn the install disk or get it in the mail?
<LeeJunFan> Flosoft: do you have arts configured to use alsa?
<etam> nalioth: burn
<nalioth> etam: did you verify your iso image when you got it?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell etam about verify
<etam> nalioth: yes i did it
<Flosoft> LeeJunFan: Now every sound app crashes :s ... on the second account
<etam> nalioth: and it was fine
<nalioth> etam: did you check the cd after you burned it? and did you burn it on the slowest speed?
<LeeJunFan> Flosoft: you logged in on both on one machine?
<etam> nalioth: i will burn it once more, i did it in 16x speed
<LeeJunFan> Flosoft: make sure you don't have a running artsd owned by the first user you logged in as, that would be why your second user can't get /dev/dsp because the first one already claimed it.
<nalioth> etam: oh yes, that may be the problem. burn it much more slowly
<Flosoft> LeeJunFan: ow ok ...
<etam> nalioth: why is it so?
<etam> nalioth: is this problem only with kubuntu?
<nalioth> etam: it is a known quirk of all the ubuntu versions. they dont seem to like being burnt at high speeds
<LeeJunFan> nalioth: explain why...
<LeeJunFan> :)
<etam> nalioth: LeeJunFan - if You can ;)
<LeeJunFan> etam: it's the ubuntu triangle.
<nalioth> i cant explain it, i just have seen this problem since warty warthog
<LjL> the mysteries of computing...
<etam> my nero cant burn with 1x speed :)
<djk_> how do i disable the synchronizing clock with ntp.ubuntu.... at bootup ?
<Myk3> what is the terminal command to change the ip to dhcp instead of static?
<LjL> djk_: why do you want to? (as for the answer, let me look)
<brodel> I installed kubuntu  a little while ago (had ubuntu on it running fine) but now when I stick my USB drive in my laptop it comes up and says "An error occurred while loading media:/sda1: The file or folder media:/sda1 does not exist."
<djk_> nalioth: doesn't that "problem" rathe concern the capabilities of the used burners? i've always used 52x and no probs with the cds
<djk_> LjL: because the laptop doesn't have inet access -- thus unnecessary
<Myk3> im useing kubuntu and when i goto the control center i cant go into admin mode
<LjL> djk_: well, i think that job is done by ntpdate, so aptitude remove ntpdate.
<djk_> LjL: i know there's a wiki entry for that, i've seen it, but can't find it
<LjL> djk_: or maybe ntpd, in which case aptitude remove ntpd. or just do both, they're both NTP related anyway :)
<Flosoft> What is the best KDE IRC Client?
<Myk3> it just says loading
<djk_> Konqueror Flosoft 
<Myk3> xchat
<Flosoft> ???
<LjL> Flosoft: the two most used ones are Konversation and Ksirc, i think
<LjL> Myk3: X-Chat isn't quite KDE
<djk_> eh, yea, konversation..damn brain..
<l3m> Flosoft: Konversation
<Myk3> but it works
<LjL> ah-ehm
<LjL> yeah it works ;)
<brodel> haha
<nalioth> djk_: dunno what it is, i just know that burning them at the slowest speed seems to work better
<Flosoft> ok ... brb
<brodel> LjL: any ideas on my newest little issue? :)
<nalioth> kvirc rulez them all
<LjL> brodel: no, it works for me...
<flosoft> hey again
<LjL> brodel: does /media/usbX exist? tho i don't really think it's related
<brodel> uh oh then
<flosoft> what about KVIRC?
<djk_> nalioth: it's a tricky thing. if you burn at a very slow speed with a highspeed cd burner it may kill the cd layer because the laser stays on the same spot for too long..
<flosoft> that was my favourite under SuSE
<brodel> hey /media/usbdisk is!
<LjL> flosoft: well, i haven't used it, but it's there in ubuntu
<brodel> and that's all my stuff
<brodel> I wonder what is making that other box pop up :\
<flosoft> but an old one
<LjL> brodel: you know what? i *don't* have /media/usbdisk :) i have /media/usb0 and usb1
<flosoft> 2 not 3
<LjL> flosoft: maybe dapper has 3
<flosoft> dapper?
<djk_> which packages do i have to download and burn on a cd to install xfce on a laptop without inet access? --currently installing kubuntu on it.
<Myk3> when i goto the control center in kubuntu i cant g into admin monde
<LjL> flosoft: the new development version of Ubuntu. if it's in dapper, you can do a backports request
<flosoft> backports?
<Myk3> can some one help me
<djk_> Myk3: read the /topic
<LjL> flosoft: backports is the repository where Dapper applications get, well, backported to Breezy, so that you can have newer versions without waiting for when Dapper is released
<Myk3> i dont get it
<Myk3> admin mode fix?
<Myk3> so i need to update first
<peppe> c6
<LjL> flosoft: no, it doesn't seem to be in dapper. i think it still has version 2, strange. anyway, here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22375&highlight=kvirc is a thread about installing it
<djk_> peppe: e5
<djk_> peppe: e4*
<Myk3> what is the command to change the ip to a dhcp addy in the term?
<Myk3> ifconfig eth0?
<Myk3> then what
<LjL> flosoft: http://kvirc.net/?id=releases&platform=unix&version=3.2.0&group=debian
<LjL> flosoft: might work, might not
<Myk3> anyone
<Myk3> ???
<LeeJunFan> Myk3: dhclient eth0
<Myk3> isnt working
<douglas> Is anyone else experiencing a bug where you can't modify the menu with the menu editor, even if you go in and make changes and click save, it doesn't change?
<robotgeek> douglas:  it's listed on the kubuntu site, i heard ppl talking abt it in here
<Myk3> what file contains the dns ?
<l3m>       /etc/resolv.conf
<flosoft> LjL: it doesn't :s
<flosoft> Riddell: So when do u think ur gonna add the download mirrors?
<LjL> flosoft: :(
<nalioth> Riddell: howdy, i made it through
<LjL> what download mirrors?
<LjL> nalioth: you've upgraded to... what?
<douglas> robotgeek: Where is it listed, I can't find it in the known problems?
<robotgeek> douglas: someone was talking about it, i am not sure. i don't use kde as such. sorry
<douglas> it's cool.
<nalioth> LjL: i moved my last machine from hoary to breezy
<LjL> oic
<NoTech> kkathman hi
<Riddell> flosoft: added, thanks
<Riddell> flosoft: you should add the MD5SUM files too
<Tm_T> hmm, nice blue colour there ;)
<NoTech> kkathman someone told me you can help me
<nalioth> kkathman: we've been waiting you, professor
<Riddell> flosoft: and settings up a torrent would be uber cool as I say :)
<nalioth> NoTech: watch the colors please
<NoTech> :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: o7
<NoTech> what colors?
<kkathman> hey Tm_T :)
<_andrea> hi people
<nalioth> NoTech: your client is sending colored text to the channel
<NoTech> sorry,i am using Invision Mirc,will try to remove colors,any ideas?
<NoTech> better now?
<brodel> yes
<robotgeek> phew, i tht it was the changes i made to screen. 
<NoTech> :)
<NoTech> sry
<gupta> Is there any way to get  rid of sudo and yet retain my home directory?
<NoTech> i have installed kubuntu 5.10 now when i go to system configuration,and example bluetooth i can't modify nothing
<NoTech> i presume i need to click on administrative privileges or something like that
<NoTech> and it asks me a password,i write my psw and then it returns to the previous menu,but again i cant modify nothing
<NoTech> any ideas?
<nalioth> NoTech: he left
<NoTech> :/
<nalioth> NoTech: he'll be back
<NoTech> maybe he is busy
<NoTech> kkathman sry can u help me please?
<Tm_T> NoTech: why you are using colours
<etam> nalioth: i have burned it with 4X and there is the same problem :(, how can i check if the burned cd is ok?
<NoTech> again? i tryed to remove them..
<spity> hello
<NoTech> Tm_T any ideas how i can remove colors? i don't see any when i type,sry
<nalioth> etam: are you on linux or windows?
<gupta> Anybody, is there a way to avoid using sudo without loggin in as root?
<gupta> Y/N 
<Tm_T> NoTech: what client you're using? and don't answer directly to me
<etam> nalioth: windows
<NoTech> Mirc invision
<Tm_T> aha
<djk_> which packages do i have to download and burn on a cd to install xfce on a laptop without inet access? --currently installing kubuntu on it.
<Tm_T> why
<Tm_T> why mirc
<Tm_T> oh why oh why :/
<nalioth> etam: i dont know how to check in a cd in windows, however you can choose "expert install" and from there choose 'verify cd"
<NoTech> cz i like it :)
<etam> nalioth: ok, thanks
<Tm_T> NoTech: I hate it already
<djk_> mirc is like a hooker.. nice for the moment - but never a lasting friendship...
<NoTech> didnt know to make u problems guyz! and don't answer directly to me
<Tm_T> NoTech: haha, I said so because you use colours when answering directly
<NoTech> k :)
<NoTech> see u later guys
<gupta> HOw should i add a user to the "root group"
<robotgeek> gupta: why would you want to do that? 
<kkathman> gupta: man useradd
<kkathman> and read it :)
<manveru> seems like he readed it, understood it and made a gentle rm -rf /
<kkathman> manveru: thats not funny :)
<kkathman> newbies might type what you tell them
<kkathman> then they get all upset yanno :)
<djk_> kkathman: oh well, he still has /home with that command ;)
<kkathman> kik
<kkathman> lol
<djk_> sooooo. kubuntu is installed.. now which packages do i need to download and burn on a cd to install xfce on a laptop without internet access?
<djk_> anyone? anyone at all? ;)
<oracel> :s
<etam> nalioth: the cd is valid :|
<nalioth> etam: then i'm lost, friend
<etam> nalioth: have You got any other ideas? i can tell You that once the installation was ok, maybe some settings are wrong? maybe my laptop have sth specific?
<etam> nalioth: ok, thank you very much for Your time
<nalioth> etam: did your box install all the way or hang on the name and password fields?
<etam> nalioth: all the way? what do You mean? iam not good at english as you
<nalioth> etam: was your install successful? or did it stop during the install?
<etam> nalioth: once it was all ok, everything! but all other tries was stopped by name and password fields
<etam> nalioth: maybe i can set this step by the console?
<nalioth> etam: can you log in from a console? 
<djk_> will OOo2 load faster with XFCE instead of KDE ?
<etam> nalioth: hmmm, i cant beacause the system isnt installed
<etam> nalioth: i did it in the console which i could choose from the installation menu
<nalioth> etam: have you been to #ubuntu-pl  ?
<etam> nalioth: i will go there, thanks
<nalioth> etam: you may have better help there (you may not)
<brodel> I figured I'd try amarok since someone here earlier thought it was so great.. it won't play my MP3s.. so
<etam> nalioth: there is no such channel :(
<nalioth> or there is nobody in it
<brodel> no one is there. I just went
<etam> nalioth: now i am there ;)
<nalioth> etam: good! are there people?
<etam> nalioth: only me
<nalioth> etam: try burning the iso again at the slowest speed you can
<flosoft> Riddel: Why doesn't PM work?
<hussam> flosoft: you need to register you nick to send a PM
<etam> nalioth: the slowest is 4x :/
<etam> nalioth: download any other cdburning soft and try again?
<flosoft> hussam: how?
<robotgeek> brodel: it doesn't play your mp3's. not good. try installing the package amarok-engines
<nalioth> etam: did you burn it at 4x the first time?
<hussam> flosoft: I don't remember much, I think /msg Nickserv <emailaddress> <password>
<etam> nalioth: nope, i did it in 16, one hour ago a did it in 4x and it was the same error
<hussam> flosoft: sorry /msg Nickserv REGISTER <emailaddress> <password>
<nalioth> etam: do you have another cd drive?
<aljosa> who is default user for postgres 8.0 installation on ubuntu?
<etam> nalioth: no, i dont, this is laptop, i have only another cdrw devices, i tried them both :|
<etam> nalioth: is there any net instalation possible?
<nalioth> etam: this is from a usb cd drive?
<etam> nalioth: no, this is normal cd drive
<nalioth> etam: you mentioned "other cdrw devices"
<brodel> bah amarok is weird
<etam> nalioth: i mean burners in my desktop pc, on the desktop pc the installation was without that error
<nalioth> etam: is the laptop old?
<brodel> what engine should I be using?
<NoTech> kkathman hi :)
<brodel> Nooo
<brodel> NoTech: colors are back
<NoTech> :) dunno how to remove them,sry
<brodel> oh.. it was just nick autocomplete I guess
<manveru> NoTech: what client?
<NoTech> next time will use another client
<{slacky}> hello Riddell 
<brodel> he's using mirc with the invision script
<NoTech> invision mirc
<etam> nalioth: nope, it is from september 2005
<manveru> NoTech: uh... oh... argh! :)
<brodel> hehe
<NoTech> and why it is so a problem???
<nalioth> etam: i'm lost at this point. perhaps burn it to another brand of media? (keep is slow, tho)
<manveru> you destroy my decent colors ^^
<NoTech> is kkathman again away? :/
<etam> nalioth: ok, i will, thanks for your time once more
<brodel> ok, I'm about fed up with amarok
<aljosa> is there anybody here who uses postgres on ubuntu?
<nalioth> etam: i'll be here, if you have other questions
<a1exmr> helo! have any guide as ubuntuguide.org exclusive for kde (kubuntu 5.10) ?
<a1exmr> algum brasileiro aqui ?
<brodel> what?
<a1exmr> sorry, have any guide as ubuntuguide.org exclusive for kde (kubuntu 5.10) ?
<brodel> I don't think so but I'm a n00b
<nalioth> ubuntulog: tell a1exmr about ubuntuguide
<nalioth> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell zoexii about pastebin
<nalioth> a1exmr: see what ubotu wrote about ubuntuguide
<brodel> it's out of date..?!
<jkeck> -j #ubuntu
<darksoul> hey, when i upgraded to breezy, i noticed some new media players, but when i reinstalled with the cd, there not there, how do i get them?
<brodel> do you know what they were?
<Lord_Athur> hi! is there anyone with time for help to other one about something without relation to linux or kubuntu???
<Lord_Athur> :D
<brodel> what?
<Lord_Athur> jejeje
<Lord_Athur> I'm spanish and I don't speak English very well :P
<Lord_Athur> :P
* P3L|C4N0 brb
<Riddell> Lord_Athur: /join #kubuntu-es
<Lord_Athur> thanks Riddell 
<Lord_Athur> :P
<_arafat> is there a repository with qt 4.0.1 binaries for kubuntu (i've just found 4.0.0)?
<treefrog> Hi guys.. can anyone help with wireless card setup.. it sems to be installed but still not connecting!!
<LeeJunFan> treefrog: if you run iwconfig from a shell you see the device info?
<treefrog> humm. it is on the laptop and I'm on the desktop in konversation.. so I cant cut and past the result.. but it says ESSID:off/any
<LeeJunFan> okay, what does it say for mode?
<treefrog> managed
<treefrog> and access point 00 00 
<LeeJunFan> hehe, I was just about to ask that.
<treefrog> sorry lots of 00
<LeeJunFan> right, which means it's not associated. like you said.
<LeeJunFan> what about enc? and do you have WEP on your network
<_pvh> treefrog: Try doing a "sudo dhclient eth1"
<_pvh> treefrog: I had a similar problem.
<treefrog> did I say that.. sorry I'm still getting to grips with it all. No wep or other security set up.. thought it wold be better if it was all off 
<treefrog> should that be wlan0 not eth1?
<LeeJunFan> treefrog: np, i was just saying that your assertion that it wasn't associating was correct.
<_pvh> treefrog: It may be for your configuration, yes
<treefrog> lol
<LeeJunFan> treefrog: dev name really doesn't matter, some drivers name them differently.
* kkathman is back
<LeeJunFan> treefrog: the wireless card won't associate unless the device is activated, so like _pvh said, try sudo dhclient eth1 - if you have dhcp on your network.
<LeeJunFan> err, wlan0
<treefrog> did that..
<treefrog> listening on LPF
<LeeJunFan> now does iwconfig show you a mac addr by access point?
<treefrog> listening on LPF/wlan0/00:11:50 and so on
<_pvh> My card always says "NOT READY!!!" or something to that effect before I prod it.
<LeeJunFan> ah, still waiting. Sounds like it's not talking.
<_pvh> iwlist scan is helpful too.
<treefrog> looks like a mac add
<_pvh> Does "iwlist scan" show you any access points?
<LeeJunFan> treefrog: you got a real mac addy nex to access point now?
<LeeJunFan> nevermind, you mean in the dhclient script output.
<treefrog> iwconfig still got 00 00 00 00 00 
<LeeJunFan> treefrog: integrated wireless?
<treefrog> no Broadcom thing in a belkin pcmcia card
<treefrog> followed a broadcom install allthe way .. seems to ok except.. not
<LeeJunFan> treefrog: using ndiswrapper?
<treefrog> it was ubuntu HOW TO:  config wireless cards with broadcom chipset.. yup with ndiswrapper
<treefrog> light gos on after boot. and it is listed as active or enabled in the sys settings
<LeeJunFan> treefrog: I'm afraid I don't have any ndiswrapper experience and I'm beginning to think that's the basis of the problem.
<treefrog> humm
<treefrog> is there another way to install a driver
<LeeJunFan> treefrog: if it's got a native linux driver available that's the best way. like with my card I use madwifi drivers on one, and hostap drivers on the other.
<treefrog> no Broad com are not good for linux drivers. or so it seems.. 
<LeeJunFan> treefrog: I think it's safe to say neither of those will work for your card though or you wouldn't have needed ndiswrapper, ubuntu comes with both madwifi and hostap already.
<treefrog> ok thanks for the time on it.. 
<CellarDoor> hi all
<CellarDoor> I'm just wondering about something. Its not that important but In kubuntu the trashcan is on the panel, which I quite like usually but I was wondering how one 'detatches' it and gets a trashcan back on the desktop ?
<manveru> you can add a trashcan to your desktop
<CellarDoor> oh
<manveru> i would just drag&drop the one from the system-config menu
<manveru> since the trashcan in kicker is an applet and you can not drag it for that reason
<CellarDoor> ah rite
<treefrog> join #kubuntu laptop
<treefrog> oops
<manveru>  /join #kubuntu-laptop is better :)
<treefrog> thanks
<RobertKnight> Hi - Does anyone know if future releases of Kubuntu are likely to have MPlayer included by default
<manveru> very unlikely
<CellarDoor> its not a kde app
<RobertKnight> But KMPlayer is
<CellarDoor> aah... I should apt-get install that and have a look
<manveru> it is not in the debian-philosophy to provide packages wich use unfree libs
<CellarDoor> manveru: I don't seem to be able to drag and drop the trashcan onto the desktop as it says its already there
<Blissex> RobertKnight: it is very unlikely in part because MPlayer is a complicated beast, there is a ready-made KDE alternative, and as <manveru> says most people that want MPlayer want it because of the unfree libs.
<RobertKnight> All I am interested in is being able to play RealPlayer, WMV, QuickTime etc. audio and video files from the web
<CellarDoor> I've always found mplayer to be a real pain
<manveru> CellarDoor: i see...
<RobertKnight> It doesn't have to involve KMPlayer (which uses MPlayer), but that is the best and easiest solution that I have found.
<rikva> RobertKnight: did you try vlc?
<RobertKnight> No, does that integrate with Konqueror?
<etam> nalioth: i have found the solution, if You are interested
<nalioth> etam: yes please
<rikva> RobertKnight: no it doesn't. it does in firefox
<etam> nalioth: i was trying to mount /home as a fat32 partition :| without it it is all ok
<RobertKnight> That isn't very useful for Kubuntu then, since Konqueror is the default web browser.
<etam> nalioth: have you got any clue why?
<nalioth> etam: that would definitely be the reason why. linux doesnt like fat32 filesystems for its home
<CellarDoor> manveru: I'm hoping to find an option somewhere along the lines of "show trashcan" :P
<etam> nalioth: :)
<nalioth> etam: glad you got it fixed.
<etam> nalioth: thanks for your help, really
<manveru> CellarDoor: i just search for something...
<nalioth> etam: np, drop in here or #kubuntu-offtopic anytime
<RobertKnight> KMPlayer integrates nicely with Konqueror, and allows me to view video streams from bbc.co.uk, cnn etc.  Kubuntu seems to have very poor multimedia support by default.  I would really like to see this changed.  I realise that non-free Win32 binaries have to be included with the MPlayer libs, but this is not really an issue since, as I understand it, the MPlayer code itself is free and open.
<CellarDoor> manveru: thanks, I'm trying to figure it out here too
<etam> nalioth: thanks, bye, i have to configure it now :)
<etam> nalioth:  at last :)))
<CellarDoor> trashcan is in my "Desktop" directory, but not visible on the desktop...
<treefrog> anyone have ane experence with sound on a laptop.. It all works amarok or mplayer but there is a strange gravel sound on all audio played.. 
<manveru> treefrog: this can be due to powersave-mode
<manveru> CellarDoor: it's odd, i just can't finde anything
<CellarDoor> manveru: me neither :P
<treefrog> manveru:  humm.. it is all turned off .. the battery is not so good so I turned it off. it should be off for best results right?
<manveru> treefrog: i had the same problems, but i was using artsd wich has some really odd behaviours
<Knowerrors> anybody else here having problems accessing usb cameras in breezy?
<CellarDoor> manveru: hmm it just wont show the trashcan on the desktop
<brodel> When I try to use Krdc it lets me enter in the info, but when I click ok at the prefrences screen it crashes and says "Could not start rdesktop; make sure rdesktop is properly installed."
<treefrog> join#kubuntu laptop
<treefrog> oops again.. lol
<treefrog> it is strange I have a headset plugged into the laptop. and when I use the mouse I can hear more crackeling. like it is getting intreference from the memory or something!! anyideas
<v-dogg> is there a shorcut to show desktop?
<treefrog> v-dogg: like a minimist all thing?
<v-dogg> yep
<brodel> ctrl alt D
<v-dogg> splendid, thanks
<treefrog> deadly
<brodel> np
<_osh> so, now I've removed kaffeine since it wouldn't play anyting (vob, mpg, avi). what should I install and where would I find it? Neither videolan nor mplayer are in the repos.
<treefrog> _osh: have you got the codecs installed?
<_osh> treefrog: yep, found the w32codecs here: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-extras/
<_osh> treefrog: I assume it's them you're talking about.
<treefrog> try this too. I dont know your links.. I'll have to look see now https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_osh> treefrog: splendid. exactly the kind of link I was looking for. Now I might actually be able to get kubuntu to work for me. Thanks a whole lot. =)
<treefrog> np it is what that link did for me.. :-)
<treefrog> book mark it and then inscribe it on your desk
<treefrog> lol
<_osh> Will do. And it should probably be in /topic or some such too. The faq referred to there is for 5.04 which is slightly outdated...
<`Nomad> Hi all,  I have an issue where my computer always shuts down when I select restart/reboot.  I have other OSes on here and never have that problem there.. Where can I look for a faulty setting, inittab seems fine..
<treefrog> ya but that is the way the cooky crumbles. it is like that because I guess.. it is not part of the official ubuntu/kubuntu thing.. it being caught in licencing isues and all
<_osh> `Nomad: I have the same issue. Haven't solved it yet.
<_osh> treefrog: I was quite frustrated a few days ago when trying to play media and I couldn't find any help anywhere. Imho a "User friendly distribution" should play most media out of the box, or atleast tell how to enable it. But that's just me.
<treefrog> _osh: must be something to do with integration with your hardware.. some parts are not being picked p propperly I guess
<treefrog> _osh: userfrendly.. horses for courses. 
<treefrog> it is true it is not ready for grandma to use yet
<djk_pr0ning> _osh: hardly any distro comes with mp3 support out of the box
<treefrog> and I wold like to get her to use it.. she is quite bright
<treefrog> licencing issue
<treefrog> every player that is shiped must pay a licence fee of 70cent or something
<_osh> treefrog: Might be my hardware but I don't think so. Mandriva, gentoo and Fedora worked quite nicely. They all had some quirks so kubuntu here I come... =)
<djk_> _osh: since you've had fedora.. did you have mp3 support by default? ;) 
<_osh> djk_: No, but I think both gentoo and mandriva did.
<treefrog> no I dont expect it is hardware.. it is ubuntu not picking up your hardware correct.. you are using a shipset that is not .. recognised fully yet.. I expect that is the case anyway.. 
<nalioth> djk_: fedora has never had mp3 support ootb
<_osh> treefrog: it's a dell lattitude so it's not really arcane hardware. but It might be that. Thanks for your attention, you've been most helpful.
<`Nomad> _osh: thanks, good to know 
<manveru> _osh: most likely mandriva has, since it is the most newbie-friendly distro i every met
<treefrog> _osh:  doa search for your DELL model and see if there is anyong on it with Ubuntu.. one thing I have found is that the guys here write everying down.. 
<_osh> treefrog: :-)
<treefrog> manveru:  ur sound problem.. did you hear sound noise when you moved the mouse?
<djk_> nalioth: i know.. it was a rethorical question since _osh complained about kubuntu not having mp3 support ootb ;)
<nalioth> djk_: sorry, scanning several channels, assimiliating few :0
<brodel> I can't play MP3s from a smb share on my windows machine? When I click open it copies it locally and then plays it.. why can't it just play?
<djk_> nalioth: hehe, having fun?
<nalioth> djk_: sure am
<djk_> mmh what's the command to reconfigure x. i can't remember it entirely..
<nalioth> !xcfg
<ubotu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<djk_> ah, thanks :) had xserver and xorg switched 
<`Nomad> Could anyone share the URL for that page that gives you a source-list for apt-get?
<djk_> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<djk_> there you go
<`Nomad> thanks.. :)
<[Surge] > I see the kernel in Breezy is 2.6.12 but the kernel headers are 2.6.11. Is that normal?
<djk_> you're welcome :)
<nalioth> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks nalioth :)
<`Nomad> I should hav etried that but my keywords usually bounce.. ;)
<spiral> hello guys
<[Surge] > Oh nevermind I'll upgrade the kernel anyway. :)
<spiral> as I didn't find anything new in the kde 3.5rc1 repo, I'm asking again...
<[Surge] > The dist-upgrade was cool - it almost worked without problems.
<spiral> does anyone know if the other software are going to be packaged and if it will be during the end of this week-end or later ?
<djk_> mmh, i'm not quite sure if this laptops card can handle 1024x768 but i'm pretty sure that things weren't as big in win 98 as they are now with 800x600.. should i just go with 1024x768 ?
<nalioth> spiral: ridde11 is working very hard to package more things
<nalioth> spiral: ridde11 also has to fix bugs
<_StarScream> djk_: you could always reduce your font size ?
<_StarScream> and use a smaller widget theme
<`Nomad> I get that this line is wrong from the source-o-matuc..
<`Nomad> # OpenOffice.org 2 final packages (packages)
<`Nomad> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2/
<spiral> nalioth: all right, thanks for the informations... As long as there's hope to have the packages released.. ;-)
<djk_> `Nomad: don't use the OOo2 line
<`Nomad> ok
<djk_> `Nomad: put a # in front of it, it's not working yet it seems
<Delvien> Anyone know how i remove the ipw2200 i installed, and it doesnt work 
<djk_> _StarScream: where do i select a smaller widget theme? i'm not used to 12'' screens..
<`Nomad> darn.. I was hoping it would resolve my issue with the plf repo. not being available.. I'm stuck with a wrong version libdvdcss after following the FAQ instructions.   Oh well, no emergengy I guess
<_StarScream> djk_: erm...kcontrol or what ever the equiv is in kubuntu (not infront of my kubuntu machine atm)
<`Nomad> antesis.freecontrib.org  is down it seems.. Is there a list of alternative plf sites?
<`Nomad> !plf
<ubotu> `Nomad: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<nalioth> `Nomad: they are on scheduled down time. they'll be back
<`Nomad> ok doke
<djk_> _StarScream: mmh, and where exactly? appearance?
<_StarScream> djk_: well yeh, kubuntu changes it around a bit, in slackware its under style in Apearance and Themes
<djk_> _StarScream: ah i know now where and what you mean..well, i could change that but that doesn't change the size of windows it seems...
<_StarScream> hmm, it does for me to some extent, depending on the theme and also the size of the font.
<fatejudger> is there a way to play m4v files in Kaffeine?
<crimsun> install libfaad2-0
<crimsun> (multiverse)
<crimsun> actually you'lle need gstreamer0.8-faad
<crimsun> -e
<crimsun> (unless you're using kaffeine-xine)
<fatejudger> ugh, gstreamer
<nalioth> fatejudger: what is a m4v? 
<fatejudger> I can't get anything to play in that
<nalioth> fatejudger: i know what a mp4 and  a m4a and a m4p are
<fatejudger> I switched back to xine about a week ago
<fatejudger> nalioth: I think it might be an iPod Video filetype
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: yeah, I've always been a xine user, I tried gstreamer twice and both times it just sucked.
<nalioth> fatejudger: libfaac and libfaad and gstreamer0.8-faac and -faad should play it if it's not encrypted
<djk_> which packages do i need to download (as deb) so i can burn them and install xfce4 on this laptop? -- no inet access with it 
<fatejudger> nalioth: do I need all 3 of those packages to play it in gstreamer?
<nalioth> probably just the gstreamer ones, fatejudger 
<nalioth> fatejudger: IF it's not an encrypted file
<seth_k> djk_, sudo apt-get install -s xubuntu-desktop will tell you :)
<fatejudger> what is up with gstreamer anyway, it doesn't seem like it plays many file formats as compared to xine
<fatejudger> and always seems to have errors
<seth_k> djk_, notice the -s for simulate
<LeeJunFan> djk_: it's tough to say, but can you download one of the DVD iso's and burn it? the DVD has universe on it.
<djk_> seth_k: will that also show packages needed i might already have?
<seth_k> djk_, if you run it on the laptop, no. Have you ever set up universe on the laptop before?
<LeeJunFan> seth_k: I think the point is he's not on that laptop now and he may already have the depencancies installed on his current system.
<djk_> seth_k: the laptop does not have inet access
<seth_k> at all? ok. I thought it might have had it in the past
<seth_k> and no other ubuntu system to run that command on?
<djk_> LeeJunFan: exactly, the laptop sits next to me and is being configured :)
<djk_> seth_k: well, this one...but as i said, this might have packages already..
<LeeJunFan> djk_: plus of course there are a lot of xfce packages to consider.
<seth_k> apt-cache depends xfce4 shows the bare minimum xfce installation
<seth_k> without regards to what you already have installed
<seth_k> use that
<LeeJunFan> xfce uses gtk doesn't it? So one would have less to download if started with ubuntu iso probably right?
* troy installs kubuntu on yet another computer - another person tired of windows
<djk_> LeeJunFan: it took about an hour and 10 mins to install kubuntu on it.. i think downloading a bit more won't take that long ;)
<LeeJunFan> you know, that would be a neat tool for someone to work on that would generate a deps list for an apt-get on a fresh CD install of ubuntu/kubuntu.
<LeeJunFan> where does dpkg keep it's list of installed packages?
<Futal> LeeJunFan: what do you mean, I don't understand what this tool should do?
<chaoticgeek> hello all
<LeeJunFan> Futal: something that would show dependancies would be required on a base installation.
<LeeJunFan> ie djk_ could go to a webpage and type in xfce4 and it would tell him all the packages it would install starting from a fresh installed system.
<djk_> yea that would be quite useful
<unsurreal> dpkg --get-selections | grep packagename
<LeeJunFan> unsurreal: yeah, but that tells you what it is based on your current system with other packages already installed.
<LeeJunFan> unsurreal: I mean for use by someone who might be looking to build their own micro repository, they need to know what to download and burn to CD to have to compliment their install CD.
<nalioth> LeeJunFan: packages.ubuntu.com has a good list of that sort
<Kao|Sleep> LeeJunFan: couldnt you simply copy all the debs that you installed to another directory, make a script to install them all and burn it?
<djk_> mmh, is there a way to configure the kde clock in the konsole?
<unsurreal> apt-get -s ?
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: yeah, but that would be for my system I have now, not necessarily one I would plan on putting together.
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: yeah, true...
<LeeJunFan> unsurreal: still based on your current running system. If you were working on your testbed at the time that would work, but he's starting from scratch and installing on a system other than the one he's working on.
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: what packages are you wanting to include?
<LeeJunFan> djk_: want's to have a package list for all deps for xfce4 on a fresh kubuntu install.
<Myk3> hey i think there is backports for breezy now
<treefrog> LeeJunFan: can I bug you a sec about that wireless thing again..
<Myk3> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<nalioth> Myk3: there are backports repos now, but they are empty of pkgs atm
<Myk3> do u see it?
<treefrog> Ok anyone free for me to bug about this wireles card setup?
<KaoticEvil> i need to resize /home.. but i cant get logged in  where /home is not busy...
<KaoticEvil> if i were to create a new username, and make his home directory /<username> instead of /home/<username>..
<KaoticEvil> and then login as that user, would /home still be busy?
<KaoticEvil> to where i could unmount it and resize it?
<chaoticgeek> I'm having a lil problems with my video.
<treefrog> KaoticEvil:  I'm not sure but Y not just log in as root or admin or something!!!
<KaoticEvil> treefrog: ive tried that...
<chaoticgeek> I boot up to KDE and instead of getting the login, well I get the console.
<KaoticEvil> even when i login as root from the console, it still says /home is busy
<chaoticgeek> how do I update the video drivers from the command line? I have ati built in to my mother board.
<treefrog> KaoticEvil:  would it not let you log i or what? settgin up another user will not change much if root cant do it. 
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: could you just use the install CD, go into the paritioning and resize from there?
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: is that destructive?
<treefrog> KaoticEvil:  tht is a good Idea from LeeJunFan. it wont be destructive unless it is a windows partition. 
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: I honestly don't know about resizing ext3, but I know you can resize fat and ntfs from there non destructive. You just view the parition properties and put a new size in basically.
<LeeJunFan> treefrog: hehe. conflicting views.
<treefrog> ya
<treefrog> cool ha
<LeeJunFan> treefrog: I resized my windows w/o losing it on a couple machines.
<LeeJunFan> treefrog: but I have never resized a linux partition.
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: i was trying to do it without rebooting :P
<treefrog> qtparted and tparted all resize linux partitions safe as far as my experence goes
<KaoticEvil> treefrog: ive got gparted, but it wont unmount /home
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: you have to make sure nothing is using /home, then you can unmount it to do the resizing. check out 'man fuser' and/or 'man lsof' to find what's using /home
<kojak> aanyone know what plugins i need to play streming audio?
<treefrog> .. home is a partition is it?
<KaoticEvil> treefrog: yeah, /dev/hda3
<chaoticgeek> ok I think I may have found the drivers on ATI's site
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: 'lsof -n | egrep /home | awk '{print $2}' | sort -n | uniq' will give you a list of the pids of all processes using /home
<chaoticgeek> I hope that I can run them from the command line to update my drivers
<treefrog> now I see.. and root uses /home too.. humm bootable CD is the best way.. what distrows you got that boot. DSL and UBCD are amazing for this sort of stuff. 
<KaoticEvil> whoa...
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: told you I could do anything with bash :)
<KaoticEvil> thats one HELLUVA command...
<KaoticEvil> lol
<treefrog> knopix too. 
<KaoticEvil> i believed you before :P
<LeeJunFan> for x in `lsof -n | egrep /home | awk '{print $2}' | sort -n | uniq` ; do kill $x ; done        ---------- will kill all those processes
<KaoticEvil> sheesh
<treefrog> ooch.. you know your stuff..
<KaoticEvil> ok...
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: lemme get a root console login.. and try that again :P
<treefrog> he just typed that up out of his head too.. lol
<chaoticgeek> wow
<chaoticgeek> I wanna be able to do that
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: would my idea work tho? the user creation and all that?
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: you may have to use kill -9 for some things that won't die nicely.
<LeeJunFan> I didn't catch that.
<KaoticEvil> doesnt kill use sigterm ?
<KaoticEvil> if i were to create a new username, and make his home directory /<username> instead of /home/<username>..
<KaoticEvil> and then login as that user, would /home still be busy?
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: it shouln't be.
<KaoticEvil> ok
<KaoticEvil> i think ill try that first ;) :P
<treefrog> LeeJunFan: can I get you to comment on my wireless stuff again?
<chaoticgeek> ya...
<chaoticgeek> the ati drivers come as a .run package will I run into any big problems if I just go ./<pkgname>.run
<chaoticgeek> ?
<treefrog> Ok so I looked at this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto and see the difference wetween that and my result
<LeeJunFan> treefrog: I can try.
<KaoticEvil> bbl...
<LeeJunFan> knowing that much about linux and computers comes at the expense of forgetting to get milk on my 5 min trip to the store - to get milk. hehe
<treefrog> my result has signal level -10 dbm and such
<treefrog> lol
<treefrog> milk
<chaoticgeek> ...
<treefrog> I have noise level value too. 
<LeeJunFan> treefrog: that is an aweful signal level.
<LeeJunFan> treefrog: noise is probably about -95
<treefrog> and link quality is 100/100
<LeeJunFan> oh? that doesn't seem right.
<treefrog> now it is not any paticular network.. 
<treefrog> the Access Point is still at 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 but so is the result in the link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<LeeJunFan> hehe, regina - the city that rhymes with fun.
<treefrog> regina!!
<treefrog> what you on. !
<LeeJunFan> treefrog: I dunno, all my experience with real linux supported cards show the MAC addy of the access point.
<treefrog> I C
<treefrog> humm
<LeeJunFan> treefrog: they just had a commercial for a new movie on, that's what one of the people said when they said they were filming in Regina.
<treefrog> strange.. where you at.. like what country
<LeeJunFan> treefrog: US.
<treefrog> Oh 
<treefrog> you get odd adds there..
<treefrog> lo
<LeeJunFan> treefrog: yeah, the name doesn't sound like USA does it? :)
<treefrog> you evr seen the european TV
<treefrog> it is so different
<LeeJunFan> LeeJunFan is Bruce Lee's birth given name.
<treefrog> some one is digging. lol
<treefrog> Ok I got to go to bed.. it is 11pm.. work and all that.. later guys. enjoy 
<LeeJunFan> later.
<LeeJunFan> I gotta run and pick up my kid from my sister in laws myself.
<chaoticgeek> I'm so lost
<mae> is there any good _complete_ alternatives to crystal svg?
<mae> icons
#kubuntu 2005-11-19
<chaoticgeek> ok I am at this topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584 trying to find out how to install the new drivers for my fresh install
<chaoticgeek> Currently I can not start up kde upon a fresh boot, or using startx
<nalioth> mae: check at freshmeat.net or www.deviantart.com
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: something is devinately not right. From a fresh boot you should at least have video, fglrx is just to give you accelerated 3d.
<LeeJunFan> definately even :)
<LeeJunFan> What's with this channel and all the chaotic or kaotic people anyway :)
<chaoticgeek> nugget was in use
<chaoticgeek> ok well I got something and I'm going to go try it
<LeeJunFan> yeah, chaoticnugget just wouldn't have the same ring... ;-)
<chaoticgeek> no just plain nugget
<chaoticgeek> ...
<djk_> LeeJunFan: you made him leave :p
<djk_> is there a way to configure the kde clock in the konsole? it won't let me via kde on that laptop
<LeeJunFan> I guess. Sensetive fellow :)
<djk_> LeeJunFan: you were mean :p he only wanted to be a nugget :(
<LeeJunFan> what color? :)
<djk_> golden brown i suppose ;)
<troy> how well do the wine packages integrate into kubuntu?
<djk_> mmh, kubuntu booted fine a few times on the laptop, but now it's dying on starting hotplug subsystem
<djk_> troy: i've used wine on hoary and it worked nicely
<KaoticEvil> no joy.
<troy> djk_: did you have to do a lot of work to get it installed? will it try to run windows apps automagically?
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: even when i used the kil command you gave me, it stil said /home was in use
<Knowerrors> Can anyone help with this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89854
<djk_> troy: i just had to use apt to install it and well, the programs that wine can run, ran
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: did you try kill -9?
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: maybe run it as root?
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: i was logged in as root from the console ;)
<KaoticEvil> and yes, i tried kill -9 as well
<LeeJunFan> Man, we are getting 80mph wind gusts here right now :(
<LeeJunFan> try running 'lsof -n | egrep /home | awk '{print $2}' | sort -n | uniq' again and see if it lists anything.
<troy> djk_: perfect, thanks :)
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: i did... it showed nothing...
<djk_> troy: you're welcome
* KaoticEvil shrugs.. oh well.. i can just leave it... or resize when i mess something up and have to reinstall
<djk_> LeeJunFan: any idea why it would stop at "starting hotplug subsystem" during booting that damn laptop ?
<LeeJunFan> try fuser -m /dev/hdaX - where X is the # of /home
<LeeJunFan> djk_: no, but it normally will hang there for at least 10 seconds.
<djk_> LeeJunFan: mmh, i've been waiting for much longer 
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: fuser -k -m /dev/hdaX will accomplish that whole damn for.... kill ... done line I gave you. heheh
<KaoticEvil> lol LeeJunFan... seems thats a lil simpler ;)
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: ill write it down, and try it a lil later...
<KaoticEvil> in the middle of another project... helping a friend o.o
<LeeJunFan> okay, I gotta go out and brave the wind now. later everyone.
<KaoticEvil> later LeeJunFan 
<jstrauss> Hi, first time on IRC.  Why are kubuntu's wireless interface names eth0, eth2 instead of wlan0
<chaoticgeek> arg
<chaoticgeek> it didnt work
<chaoticgeek> ok when I boot up to kubuntu it goes to the splash screen and does the ok stuff
<chaoticgeek> then it goes to the console black w/ white text and it stops at battery check       [ok] 
<chaoticgeek> and I let it sit the for a half hour and nothing happened
<chaoticgeek> and no one is here to help me
<arcanistherogue> hey, in KDE how do you add those folder buttons to the panel?
<arcanistherogue> like the system menu
<arcanistherogue> that is there by default
<arcanistherogue> I want to make ones like that but with custom shortcuts in them
<JasonM> wtf?
<chaoticgeek> hi
<kairu0> hey
<kairu0> damn i'm loving kde right now
<KaoticEvil> lol kairu0 
<KaoticEvil> got rc1 installed, kairu0 ?
<kairu0> nope
<kairu0> i think i'll wait for the final release
<kairu0> im in the middle of a big project and i cant afford to break my installation
<DrGayus> is there a temperature monitoring for HDD smart
<DrGayus> *and fan control
<kairu0> KaoticEvil, did you?
<KaoticEvil> DrGayus: afaik, temp monitor isnt part of SMART...
<KaoticEvil> kairu0: yup :) sure did
<kairu0> how is she?
<KaoticEvil> great so far
<kairu0> what is great
<KaoticEvil> not a problem at all.. except during the install..
<kairu0> compared to kde 3.4
<KaoticEvil> one of the packages didnt want to isntall correctly... had to manually install it
<slow-motion> n8
<KaoticEvil> kairu0: as far as *i* can tell, not a whole lot other than LookNFeel options... but im sure there are thousands of lines of code that are different.. im just not advanced enough to know :)
<kairu0> is it faster?
<KaoticEvil> kairu0: seems to be, and on my machine, every little bit counts :)
<kairu0> KaoticEvil, pentium 60?
<kairu0> j/k
<KaoticEvil> kairu0: close.. Celeron 400MHz (100MHz FSB) :(
<kairu0> thats pretty sad
<KaoticEvil> yeah, iknoiw
<KaoticEvil> know*
<chaoticgeek> ok when I boot up to kubuntu it goes to the splash screen and does the ok stuff
<KaoticEvil> and whats worse.. ive only got 128MB of RAM :(
<chaoticgeek> then it goes to the console black w/ white text and it stops at battery check       [ok] 
<kairu0> KaoticEvil, thats really sad
<KaoticEvil> kairu0: yeah, i know
<kairu0> chaoticgeek, push ctrl+c
<KaoticEvil> i miss my dual Athlon MP2200 ssytem :(
<chaoticgeek> ok
<kairu0> KaoticEvil, what happened to it
<KaoticEvil> system*
<chaoticgeek> I'll be back if it does not work
<KaoticEvil> kairu0: i went to jail. it got parted out
<kairu0> chaoticgeek, you might be having a problem launching X 
<kairu0> oops too late
<kairu0> KaoticEvil, you serious??
<KaoticEvil> kairu0: as a heart attack
<kairu0> KaoticEvil, whyd you go to jail
<KaoticEvil> had 1GB of PC2100 DDR, Registered/ECC, nearly 1TB of hard drive space.. i spent well over $4,000 building it
<KaoticEvil> kairu0: hot checks :PO
<kairu0> lol
<kairu0> i did time for burning a baby alive once
<kairu0> and then squeezing its heart in my fingertips
<KaoticEvil> thats sick.
<kairu0> lol
<kairu0> no that was just the movie i watched last nite
<chaoticgeek> ok ctrl-c did not work
<DrGayus> kaoticevil: can i get your 1TB ?
<chaoticgeek> I also tried ctrl/alt-d
<chaoticgeek> alt-c
<chaoticgeek> ctrl+alt-c and d
<kairu0> chaoticgeek, i think you have a problem starting x
<djk_> how do i delete a ppp connection created with pppoeconf?
<kairu0> battery state is one of the last things to load before x starts
<KaoticEvil> DrGayus: no. i dont even have it anymore
<chaoticgeek> crap
<kairu0> chaoticgeek, once i had a problem like that and it was caused by a bug in the x mouse driver. i also got that problem 1 time when i installed ifplugd
<chaoticgeek> ok
<chaoticgeek> umm 
<chaoticgeek> I dont follow you
<kairu0> well.. when did this start happening
<chaoticgeek> I just installed it
<kairu0> you've never gotten into X?
<chaoticgeek> I did go and start recovery mode and do "apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx"
<chaoticgeek> no
<chaoticgeek> yes
<chaoticgeek> correct
<kairu0> ahhh so its probably an ati driver problem
<chaoticgeek> ya thats what I was thinking
<kairu0> ok, so you arent getting into x because the video driver is failing to load
<chaoticgeek> But on the forums I did not see anything like this
<kairu0> i dont have an ati card so i really know nothing about how to install your drivers
<chaoticgeek> and there were a million ways to do it so I was so confused
<kairu0> but i see it a lot on ubuntuforums.org. i would search for other people with your problem there
<chaoticgeek> one way you have to recompile your entire kernal
<chaoticgeek> another you dont
<kairu0> search for "x won't load ati driver" or something like that
<chaoticgeek> ok thanks
<kairu0> good luck
<kairu0> there may even be a HOWTO for installing ati drivers
<KaoticEvil> chaoticgeek: have you tried editing your xorg.conf file?
<chaoticgeek> no
<KaoticEvil> chaoticgeek: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<KaoticEvil> err... hang on.. its not xorg
<KaoticEvil> shit.. what is it?
<chaoticgeek> ok well I am trying to do all this problem stuff through my windows partion
<kairu0> its xservers-xorg? or something right?
<kairu0> chaoticgeek, you wont be able to. 
<kairu0> chaoticgeek, youll have to be in linux
<chaoticgeek> I know
<KaoticEvil> thats it... chaoticgeek: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<KaoticEvil> thats the one :)
<chaoticgeek> I'm getttin the ideas and trying to find out what to do through windows then I reboot and
<chaoticgeek> start it all over again
<kairu0> chaoticgeek, i see
<KaoticEvil> chaoticgeek: you should be able to change the driver that X is using thru the x-configure program using the command i just gave you :)
<KaoticEvil> it worked for me :)
<chaoticgeek> ok
<chaoticgeek> I'll be back if it does not work
<KaoticEvil> other than that... try in #ubuntu as well
<KaoticEvil> its a more active channel than this one... nevermind, youre gone
<etam> hi, where is the wep configuration file?
<diegooooo> hi
<etam> hi
<etam> diegooooo: do you know what file has configuration about wifi wep key?
<diegooooo> hi
<diegooooo> i don't
<diegooooo> i'm a newbie of kubuntu and i need a big help
<etam> what kind of?
<diegooooo> how can i see root user? (i have the latest ppc version)
<diegooooo> i install it
<etam> i dont know as well ;)
<diegooooo> then i can access with My user
<diegooooo> but to connect with kppp i need to have privileges
<diegooooo> so i can't connect
<diegooooo> tha sux
<diegooooo> i actually don't know why i try kubuntu, just to try if works well as on intel
<diegooooo> but macosx is better done :)
<KaoticEvil> ubotu: tell diegooooo about sudo
<etam> ubotu: tell etam about sudo
<KaoticEvil> diegooooo: read what ubotu just told you :)
<diegooooo> checking
<etam> KaoticEvil: tell ubotu to tell me too please
<KaoticEvil> ubotu: tell etam  about sudo
<diegooooo> wtf
<diegooooo> that's hard to rememmber :)
<KaoticEvil> etam> try /msg ubotu <command> ;)
<diegooooo> i'll go and check
<KaoticEvil> diegooooo: no its not.. just sudo <whatever> when you need to run a command as root..
<etam> KaoticEvil: thanks
<KaoticEvil> n/p
<diegooooo> i'll check
<diegooooo> thank you!
<KaoticEvil> diegooooo: a word of warning..
<diegooooo> ?
<KaoticEvil> dont use sudo for gui commands...
<KaoticEvil> use sudo only on in a terminal
<diegooooo> like sudo kppp?
<diegooooo> or sudo kate?
<KaoticEvil> no, dont do that.. use "kdesu kppp" instead
<chaoticgeek> it hates me
<diegooooo> because last time i tried i did sudo kate and kate died right after
<chaoticgeek> it still hangs up there
<KaoticEvil> chaoticgeek: try using just the vesa driver
<KaoticEvil> diegooooo: use kdesu when you need to run a gui app with root privs
<chaoticgeek> how do I do that?
<diegooooo> ok thank you!
<KaoticEvil> chaoticgeek: select the vesa driver in xserver-xorg config
<KaoticEvil> or, if you want to get really brave, you can edit xorg.conf by nad
<KaoticEvil> hand*
<chaoticgeek> ya lets not
<Hobbsee> hey KaoticEvil :)
<KaoticEvil> heya Hobbsee :)
<chaoticgeek> ok well lets try that
<chaoticgeek> I'll be back later
<KaoticEvil> chaoticgeek: that should at least allow you to... blah
<KaoticEvil> i wihs hed stop doing that lol
<KaoticEvil> wish*
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> what, wait for instructions before leaving?
<Hobbsee> dont know why you'd bother doing that lol!
<KaoticEvil> yeah heh
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: am i feeling brave today lol?
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: old habit... i usually haunt windows:1 on yahoo...
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: i dont know, are you?
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> i'm contemplating
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: brave enough for waht?
<Hobbsee> reorganising my partitions on this computer, and installing dapper, to tripple boot
<KaoticEvil> dapper? its out in pre-release?
<Hobbsee> in pre-release...it's in testing
<Hobbsee> you can dist upgrade, if you're prepared for things to break :P
<Hobbsee> and on a spare partition...that could be interesting to try
<KaoticEvil> lol.. i think ill keep things the way they are :)
<KaoticEvil> one set of pre-release software is enough for me, i think
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> what, RC1?
<KaoticEvil> yup :)
<KaoticEvil> works great.. no problems whatsoever
<Hobbsee> havent found enough bugs here yet for it!
<KaoticEvil> except during install
<Hobbsee> what was the install one?
<KaoticEvil> opne of the packages didnt install properly...
<Hobbsee> ah...yes, i think i recall that
<Hobbsee> what did you upgrade from, too?
<KaoticEvil> i just installed it it with dpkg, and then i had some problems with the initial start... but i sorted them.. cant recall exactly HOW.. but i did.. with LeeJunFan's help
<Hobbsee> ah yep
<KaoticEvil> from 3.4.3
<Hobbsee> i think i was there for that
<KaoticEvil> yeah, you were
* Hobbsee nods - i'm suspecting that a lot of people with troubles upgraded from beta2
<KaoticEvil> beta2?
<KaoticEvil> 3.4.3 was a beta?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> kde 3.5 beta2
<KaoticEvil> oh, ok
<Hobbsee> 2 gig hard drive space min...hmmm....
<KaoticEvil> i cant wait till i get a decent computer.. then i can really put kubuntu thru the tests :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> what's your computer now?
* KaoticEvil abuses his sytems and pushes them to the limit.. sometimes beyond
<Hobbsee> hehe
<KaoticEvil> 400MHz Celeron, 128MB/20GB, 1MB Intel i810 onboard graphics
<KaoticEvil> oh, and its only 100MHz FSB
<interspec> hey all
<KaoticEvil> hello, interspec 
<interspec> any ideas how i can get my webcam running on unbuntu 5.04
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: nasty
<interspec> it see it in the hardware ? any ideas many thanks
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: tell me about it... i used to have me a badass box tho.. Dual MP2200's, 1GB of PC2100 Reg/ECC DDR, 1TB of hard drive...
<KaoticEvil> yeah, it was badass :)
<Hobbsee> hehe nice...
<Hobbsee> and so you killed it?
<KaoticEvil> spent over $4,000US building it :)
<chaoticgeek> ok it   workss
<KaoticEvil> chaoticgeek: any luck with the vesa driver?
<chaoticgeek> yes
<KaoticEvil> there ya go :)
<chaoticgeek> my keyboarrrd  iss veerry  toooooouchy
<chaoticgeek> ahh
<KaoticEvil> chaoticgeek: in a few days when i get my Radeon 7200, i may be able to help a lil more.. 
<djk_> radeon 7200..isn't that a bit old?
<brodel> Hey.. I have a 7200
<KaoticEvil> djk_: yup.. but better than the one ive got now :)
<chaoticgeek> I think I fixed the repeat
<chaoticgeek> yep fixed 
<chaoticgeek> I need a gfx card
<chaoticgeek> the onboard gfx sucks
<djk_> chaoticgeek: got the sticky things out of the keyboard? ;)
<chaoticgeek> lol
<chaoticgeek> no just the repeat rate
<chaoticgeek> but I have to leave kubuntu so I can go back to windows
<chaoticgeek> :(
<djk_> oi
<KaoticEvil> why? lol
<chaoticgeek> I have to find out how to set up tv tuner later
<chaoticgeek> but I need to record something on at 8
<KaoticEvil> lol
<djk_> KaoticEvil: not enough hentai-games run on linux :(
<brodel> my battery seems to last longer in windows.. no idea why
<djk_> chaoticgeek: what are you recording?
<Hobbsee> brodel: you're not alone
<chaoticgeek> Charmed
<brodel> well at least thats comforting I suppose.
<Hobbsee> although the windows one seems shorter too, now that i dual boot
<djk_> heh.. chaoticgeek i hope you record it for the boobies ;)
<chaoticgeek> no for the parents
<djk_> fair enough
<chaoticgeek> they dont get WB where we live, but at college I do
<brodel> you are recording it in windows?
<chaoticgeek> ya
<brodel> hmm
<chaoticgeek> I just got linux up and running
<KaoticEvil> i dont even recall how long it takes my system to boot.. i know its a while tho :(
<brodel> wish I could get good enough to ditch windows all together
<brodel> although with my pocketpc I'll probably be stuck with it for a while.
<KaoticEvil> brodel: im not that good, and ive removed windows from my drive :)
<Hobbsee> brodel: you'll get good at it if you keep learning :P
<Hobbsee> still windows here, for games
<chaoticgeek> I want to remove windows as soon as I can transfer everything over
<brodel> if I could get my modem working I'd learn a lot more because I could be on it during work. :D
<KaoticEvil> brodel: Winmodem?
<chaoticgeek> ok well time to shut down
<brodel> I dunno. It same up in the device listing when I looked at it.
<djk_> how do i delete a ppp connection created with pppoeconf?
<KaoticEvil> the only modem ive ever gotten to work in linux was an external hardware modem
<KaoticEvil> and that was so cool.. i was happy as hell when i did that :)
<brodel> Well I have a USB modem too, but it didn't seem to want to work either.
<Hobbsee> can i use the same swap file for breezy and dapper?  or do i need to create a second /swap?
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: i dont see why you couldnt...
<KaoticEvil> its all type 83...
<Hobbsee> right
<KaoticEvil> should work... swap is cleared when the computer shut down, isnt it?'
<brodel> How do I tell if it's a winmodem?
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: not sure
<KaoticEvil> brodel: is it internal?
<djk_> chaoticgeek: that was a quick charmed episode.
<brodel> it doesn't say winmodem in kinfocenter
<KaoticEvil> heh
<chaoticgeek> ok well it all works, thanks a lot KaoticEvil
<chaoticgeek> I'm in windows
<brodel> yeah it's internal. I'm on my laptop.
<djk_> chaoticgeek: ah :p
<KaoticEvil> n/p chaoticgeek.. 
<chaoticgeek> but I can soak up any knowladge ppl toss around in here
<KaoticEvil> brodel: good luck with that... it probably *is* a winmodem
<Hobbsee> chaoticgeek: so true
<chaoticgeek> I seen this article where someone took a winmodem and a computer and made an answering machine
<Hobbsee> i'm learning all sorts of things about ndiswrapper, but never had a wireless card
<KaoticEvil> and there is plenty of that.. sometimes :P
<brodel> KaoticEvil: any idea how I could tell?
<KaoticEvil> knowledge flying about here, that is...
<KaoticEvil> brodel: the odds are very good (99.9%) that your lappymodem is a winmodem...
<chaoticgeek> I need to find out how to fix my resolution
* Hobbsee considers not making a full backup, before she repartitions
<chaoticgeek> my screen seems jummpy for somereason
<KaoticEvil> chaoticgeek: in linux? or windows?
<chaoticgeek> but thats for later
<chaoticgeek> linux
<brodel> yeah.. I just looked it up.. http://www.michaelminn.com/linux/notebooks/toshiba1905.html#section6
<brodel> thanks though
<KaoticEvil> chaoticgeek: check out the xorg.conf file :)
<KaoticEvil> you can use kdesu kate to open it... iirc, its in /etc/xorg/xorg.conf
<chaoticgeek> I think the resolution is too high, but under the configure thingy for kde it wont let me change it
<chaoticgeek> but thats for later
<KaoticEvil> oops, /etc/X11/xorg.conf excuse me
<KaoticEvil> brodel: its a winmodem?
<brodel> yep
<KaoticEvil> figured so ;)
<brodel> that article actually looks like it might be able to help me get it going though. I'm gonna try it.
<KaoticEvil> good luck to ya :)
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: i would recommend a backup ;)
<KaoticEvil> hey Hobbsee.. you may be able to help me out... is parted non-destructive?
<brodel> Maybe I should see about a PCMCIA modem to go in here.
<KaoticEvil> brodel: i would
<chaoticgeek> ok well show is recording
<Hobbsee> yeah, and i cant be bothered going to turn on the other computer to place /home on there
<KaoticEvil> would certainly be simpler :P
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: parted non-destructive...what would you be thinking of?
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: i need to resize my /home
<cabajgtr> Does anyone no how to setup wireless in /etc/network/interfaces so that it doesn't wait for wireless to connect before booting?
<brodel> yeah.. well I'm frugal.. and hell I might learn something by trying this. :)
<KaoticEvil> brodel: most likely :)
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: you'll have trouble - /home keeps saying it's busy
<KaoticEvil> and lol @ "frugal"
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: i noticed that :P
<Hobbsee> seeing as that was what i was just tyring to do
<KaoticEvil> LOL
<crimsun> cabajgtr: comment out the hotplug section in it, and make sure the auto parameter isn't specified for your wireless iface
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: if you find a way to get it done, please.. let me know
<KaoticEvil> O.O i just got called cutey :O
<chaoticgeek> thanks for all your help KaoticEvil
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: sure, will do - i'll probably try by using the installer cd, and repartitioning off there
<Hobbsee> hehe
<cabajgtr> should the definition still be there, just w/o the "auto eth1" line?
* KaoticEvil is *not* cute
<chaoticgeek> thanks for your help too kairu0
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: i was trying to do it without rebooting :P
<Hobbsee> well, you have to be able to somehow unmount /home
<KaoticEvil> chaoticgeek: not a problem.. im just glad to be able to help some people in linux...
<Hobbsee> and sudo umount /home doesnt work either
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: affirm... i wonder if init 1 would work..
<chaoticgeek> well I'm not exactly new
<Hobbsee> got no idea
<chaoticgeek> but I still dont know much
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: do you have root console logins enabled?
<chaoticgeek> I can compile stuff from source, its fun
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: uh...no, but there's sudo -s if i get really desperate
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: damn.. lol
<Hobbsee> never needed to before - it's far easier to screw things up with root, paritcularly in konsole
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: root console is so much more fun ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> so much easier to screw up, too
<KaoticEvil> im talking an actual term.. before kdm loads ;)
<Hobbsee> rm this in particular?  whoops lol!
<Hobbsee> oh...no, dont think so
<KaoticEvil> oh, i dont mess about with something unles i have at least a fairly good idea what im doing..
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: like rm -R /usr ? :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> that too
<KaoticEvil> or chmod -R 000 / :P
<KaoticEvil> or is it / 000 ?
<Hobbsee> dont know
<KaoticEvil> one or the other.. i have a yahoo ID named after it :P
<Hobbsee> i've never tried using chmod, except for creating my own java package
<Hobbsee> lol
<KaoticEvil> ive used chown a few times... but never chmod
<Hobbsee> never used either
<KaoticEvil> i had to...
<KaoticEvil> somehow /home/kao got chown to root o_o
<Hobbsee> eek!
<Hobbsee> lol
<brodel> bah.. didn't take me long to get stuck on that
<KaoticEvil> yeah.. that SUCKED!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<KaoticEvil> well, it wasnt -R.. just the initial dir
<KaoticEvil> but it was chmod 700 too.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<KaoticEvil> i had *no* access to it....
<Hobbsee> -R is recursive?
<KaoticEvil> yup
<Hobbsee> *nods*
<KaoticEvil> if you really wanna mess up a system... chown -R root:root / :P
<KaoticEvil> or 'chmod -R 000 /' thats even better ;)
<Hobbsee> hehehehe
<Hobbsee> what's that do?
<Hobbsee> doesnt let root access root?
<KaoticEvil> better
<KaoticEvil> it changes permissions on EVERY file/directory to 000
<Hobbsee> hehehehe fun
<KaoticEvil> noone has *any* access at all
<KaoticEvil> starting in / and going recursively
<Hobbsee> now that would be fun
<djk_> and how do you fix it?
<KaoticEvil> yeah.. i wanna get a job at a place where they run linux servers...
<KaoticEvil> djk_: no clue lol
<Hobbsee> reinstall would be sounding pretty good lol
<KaoticEvil> and then when i get fired and/or quit, run that command :)
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: well, you could 'chmod -R 766 /' or would it be 755 ?
<KaoticEvil> then go in and fix all the permissions on a directory wide basis
<Hobbsee> dont remember what all those numbers mean
<KaoticEvil> but youd have to boot froma boot disk
<Hobbsee> true
<KaoticEvil> i know 000 is no access to anyone, and 777 if full access to everyone
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> that's starting to make sense lol
<KaoticEvil> the first number is Read, the second is Write, and the 3rd is Execute...
<KaoticEvil> theres some way of arriving at the proper number, involving owner, user and group.. but i dont recall how.. i knew at one point in time
<djk_> but there must be a way to fix 000 or not? otherwise 000 wouldn't be a smart option
<chaoticgeek> I knew this
<Hobbsee> ah...so that's how it works
<KaoticEvil> djk_: see my few previous posts....
<KaoticEvil> "[19:13]  <KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: well, you could 'chmod -R 766 /' or would it be 755 ?"
<brodel> bah
<brodel> damn winmodems :(
<KaoticEvil> "[19:13]  <KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: well, you could 'chmod -R 766 /' or would it be 755 ?"
<KaoticEvil> doh!
<djk_> KaoticEvil: ah..didn't see that..bit too sleepy..
<KaoticEvil> djk_: ah, lol
<KaoticEvil> hey.. wow.. shes kinda cute :)
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: going in to try and resize /home - will back up first though lol
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: from boot cD?
<thrice`> hrm...ok
<thrice`> I am on ubuntu now, and want to install kubuntu
<thrice`> but, would like to skip straight to kde 3.5 RC1 packs
<thrice`> is this possible ?
<KaoticEvil> thrice`: you can install rc1, yes
<thrice`> KaoticEvil, can I go straight to RC1 by adding a line to sources.list ?
<KaoticEvil> ubotu: tell thrice` about kde3.5
<KaoticEvil> check that out thrice`  :)
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: nah, breezy installer
<thrice`> KaoticEvil, awesome
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: thats what i meant :P
<thrice`> KaoticEvil, it'll just grab the most recent packs it finds in sources.list right ?
<Hobbsee> wow, XP takes a long while to boot...
<KaoticEvil> thrice`: should work, yeah
<Hobbsee> well, seeing as i plan to install another copy of breezy onto the spare space that i make, it kinda makes sense
<djk_> what are the admin mode fixes in breezy and which packaged do i have to get?
<djk_> packages*
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: doh! @ me lol.. good point ;)
<thrice`> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<Hobbsee> hehe
<thrice`> =|
<Hobbsee> you can ignore it
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> methinks kde3.5 is KDE 3.5 Release Candidate 1 is out: http://tinyurl.com/dycgf
<Hobbsee> but go grab the key from there
<thrice`> ok
<Hobbsee> read the instructions on hwo to add it
<KaoticEvil> thrice`: add the key to your gpg keyring
<brodel> this tutorial tells me to do "make" but in my terminal it says command not found
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> I heard repos is How to add repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
* KaoticEvil still needs to uplaod his key
<Hobbsee> brodel: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Hobbsee> hmmm...should do the !'ing privately i suppose
<KaoticEvil> beat me to it, Hobbsee ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<brodel> ok.. did it.. but uhh what did I do?
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: try: ubotu tell <user> about <command> or: /msg ubotu <command> ;)
<Hobbsee> yeah, did that
<KaoticEvil> lol :P
<KaoticEvil> brodel: did what?
<brodel> I did the command ya told me to
<thrice`> KaoticEvil, oops, sorry...missed that!
<brodel> just wondering what that thing is I'm now installing
<thrice`> working now
<thrice`> thanks guys
<Hobbsee> brodel: it's the tools, like make
<thrice`> then install kubuntu-desktop should grab it eh?
<thrice`> easy enough
<KaoticEvil> brodel: it installs make and afew other utils
<KaoticEvil> thrice`: should.. yeah
<thrice`> =] 
<KaoticEvil> thrice`: you make have to run an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<brodel> ahh ok thanks
<brodel> but now make itself is giving me errors hehe
<KaoticEvil> i dont think the kubuntu-desktop has rc1 in it yet
<thrice`> KaoticEvil, upgrade, even if I don't have any KDE stuff installed right now ?
<thrice`> er...run upgrade after right ?
<KaoticEvil> thrice`: after :)
<KaoticEvil> thrice`:  i dont think the kubuntu-desktop has rc1 in it yet
<thrice`> KaoticEvil, ok; just a meta pack I suppose;  I was hoping it would pick out that I had RC1 in sources.list, but upgrade is easy enough
* Hobbsee copies her /home to teh other computer
<KaoticEvil> thrice`: yeah, kubuntu-desktop is a metapack
<KaoticEvil> heh @ teh
<Hobbsee> cant spell :P
<Hobbsee> ah well, back after an install for breezy
<Hobbsee> see you all soon!
<rawtek> I am 34 minutes from a clean install of kubuntu, will I like it more than the gnome flavor?
<brodel> I did.
<brodel> I switched today from gnome to KDE
<rawtek> I have noticed that it seems much more polished
<brodel> yeah
<rawtek> I updated apt files for dapper on ubuntu and now I can't get kubuntu-desktop thus a new install
<Knowerrors> Hey all, just installed qtparted, and it does nothing when I click on the program icon to start it... whats up here?
<kevman> My WLAN NIC is detected according to dmesg, and ifconfig wlan0 shows something. But ifup wlan0 gives me "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0"
<kevman> Does this mean the drivers aren't installing correctly?
<rawtek> does the NIC show up in networking gui
<Knowerrors> nevermind... Im on Kubuntu, and needed to change gksudo to kdesu in the command... that should be automatic
<Riddell> Knowerrors: hoary or breezy?
<rawtek> Knowerrors; I agree
<kevman> rawtek, yes.
<Knowerrors> breezy
<rawtek> and the network shows it as enabled; kevman
<djk_> what are the admin mode fixes in breezy and which packages do i have to get?
<kevman> Yes.
<Knowerrors> btw, this is the second or third time this has happened with apps I installed myself from ubu repos on Kubuntu
<kevman> Wait, not sure.
<rawtek> wow I am at a loss
<chaoticgeek> ok charmed needs to end
<brodel> 20 more minutes :)
<chaoticgeek> I wanna go back to linux
<chaoticgeek> yep
<brodel> I don't even watch TV.. I'm just guessing it ends at 9
<KaoticEvil> TV?
<KaoticEvil> whats that?
<kevman> rawtek, no, it says disabled.
<brodel> It's what many people schedule their day around so they can be entertained
<rawtek> kevman; ok should have an enable button
<rawtek> in ubuntu it does
<rawtek> not sure about k..switching today
<kevman> Yes, but I need root access to do it...
<rawtek> no such thing in kubuntu right?
<rawtek> how about sudo ifup wlan0
<rawtek> when it asks for root privileges I think it really means your user paswwd, right?
<kevman> ifup wlan0 gives me "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0"
<kevman> Yeah
<KaoticEvil> brodel: oh, THAT.. i think i had one of those once.. even watched it.. then i got a computer :P
<rawtek> it seems to be a driver issue, how did you install the driver
<rawtek> I only know ndiswrapper, cauz I am a newb
<rawtek> driver is a windows term huh, I meanmodulr
<rawtek> module
<thrice`> damn, dep errors
<thrice`> !repos
<ubotu> hmm... repos is How to add repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Knowerrors> how do you get Qtparted to format a partition as NTFS? 
<thrice`> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<thrice`>   k3b: Depends: kdelibs-data (>= 4:3.1.4-2) but it is not going to be installed
<thrice`>   kdelibs4c2: Depends: kdelibs-data (> 4:3.5-rc1) but it is not going to be installed
<thrice`>               Depends: kdelibs-data (< 4:3.90) but it is not going to be installed
<rawtek> kevman; was does if config give
<rawtek> ifconfig
<chaoticgeek> 12 minuets
<chaoticgeek> minutes*
<rawtek> and why is it wlan0..that us usually wireless; kevman
<Riddell> Knowerrors: you can't, you need to get windows to do that
<Knowerrors> I have windows... but the ntfs partition with windows got messed up by linux reading it, and now I can't even reinstall windows on it
<thrice`> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<thrice`>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: ksysguard but it is not going to be installed
<thrice`> lol, this is confusing
<rawtek> thrice; does this always happen in kubuntu?  maybe I should stay with ubuntu
<thrice`> i'm trying to install kubuntu from ubuntu
<thrice`> with no luck
<rawtek> are you using dapper repos?
* KaoticEvil has noproblems with dependancies getting auot-selected and instlled
<rawtek> that screwed it up for me
<Knowerrors> rawtek: be prepared to "learn" alot to make kubuntu workable, there are far more bugs in it at this point than ubuntu, its just behind the curve
<thrice`> damn, this sucks!
* thrice` quits
<rawtek> that is unfortunate it looks really great!
<Knowerrors> thrice: youre using wrong repos, looks like they want kde 3.5 stuff
<thrice`> Knowerrors, yes, but I have commented out 3.5, ran dist-upgrade
<Knowerrors> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop should grab KDE 3.4.3 stuff
<thrice`> it removed them, now i'm trying to grab 3.4.3
<rawtek> but do you still have 3.5 packages installed
<thrice`> I don't believe so
<thrice`> is there an easy way to be certain ?
<rawtek> sounds like the dependency tree is jacked
<rawtek> anyone an apt pro out there
<rawtek> how do you clean up a bad tree?
<Knowerrors> thrice`: are you installing kde or kubuntu-desktop?
<thrice`> Knowerrors, I was trying kubuntu
<thrice`> though all I really want is kde 3.5 RC!
<thrice`> 1
<kevman> rawtek, ifconfig doesn't mention wlan0. But ifconfig wlan0 does.
<rawtek> kevman; I am confused are you using a wireless nic?
<kevman> Yes.
<rawtek> thrice we need to get your dependency tree cleaned uo
<rawtek> up
<thrice`> hrm
<rawtek> kevman; how did you install the driver
<kevman> PLugged the device in.
<thrice`> Knowerrors, apt-get install kde doesn't work either
<thrice`> kde: Depends: kde-core but it is not going to be installed
<thrice`> why is that?
<kevman> apt-get install kubuntu is how you install KDE.
<rawtek> kevman; are you using a windows or linux driver
<Hobbsee> hey all again!
<kevman> Linux.
<thrice`> no, not kubuntu
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: works brilliantly changing by the installer cd
<bnD> anyone here used or is using squid proxy? i cant seem to allow access to ANY url from local machine pls help
<rawtek> lsmod shows that it is loaded 
<rawtek> the driver that is
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: cool... non-destructive using parted?
<kevman> at76_usbdfu  
<kevman> Yes.
<rawtek> what does iwconfig give you
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: not sure about the non destructive - only just got to a GUI - this is irssi here
<KaoticEvil> oh, ok
<Hobbsee> it detected the already existing breezy, and XP fine though
<Hobbsee> modified the menu.lst for grub - to make it readable lol!
<jesusfish> how come apt isn't picking up the new kde 3.5 packages?
<jesusfish> I have the right line in sources.list
<jesusfish> oh
<jesusfish> nm
<jesusfish> apprently they changed the new item on kubntu.org
<chaoticgeek> hello all
<chaoticgeek> back under kubuntu
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> nalioth_zZz: thank goodness i know how to use irssi lol!  Otherwise i'd be very, very bored
<Hobbsee> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Hobbsee> !javadeb
<ubotu> I don't know, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> argh!  the debs are down!  that's right!
<chaoticgeek> my screen is a lil bouncy
<chaoticgeek> its annoying
<_brian> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is for w32codecs in Breezy visit http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-extras/
<Hobbsee> shoot..
<KaoticEvil> bang
* Hobbsee dies
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> um
<Hobbsee> how does one go about creating a new user, then editing them to the sudo list?
<jsubl2> kcontrol has a users area i believe.  then man sudoers
<Hobbsee> no kcontrol - terminal only
<Hobbsee> grrr...cant believe i did this
<jsubl2> adduser
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: you still stuckin terminal?
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: well, i copied all my data (ie. the entire /home) from my backup, adn now it wont let me login
<Hobbsee> says...
<KaoticEvil> uh oh
<jsubl2> oh its visudo
<Hobbsee> could not read ~/DCOPserver_Sarah__0
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: can you remove it?
<Hobbsee> i'll try
<Hobbsee> no, same error
<KaoticEvil> damn.. that sucks :(
* Hobbsee signs
<Hobbsee> *sighs
<KaoticEvil> lol
* Hobbsee decides that she wont try that trick again, although it's worked before
<KaoticEvil> lol
<chaoticgeek> hey KaoticEvil 
<KaoticEvil> yeah?
<chaoticgeek> hi
<jsubl2> move your home dir to a safe place so you can get X back.  then move things over slowly like start with .kde dir
<chaoticgeek> back on kubuntu
<KaoticEvil> cool :)
* Hobbsee attempts to login as root
<Hobbsee> jsubl2: move which?  i've already got a full backup of it - can i just remove the entire thing, so it regenerates?
<Hobbsee> will it regenerate?
<chaoticgeek> I'll be back
<Hobbsee> grr...root logins not allowed
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: yes they are ;)
<KaoticEvil> if you do it right
<KaoticEvil> but not from kdm
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: how?  in the GUI, i already have root enabled in console
<Hobbsee> ah...yes...
<jsubl2> mv hobbsee save; mkdir hobbsee; cp -rf save/.kde hobbsee etc........
<Hobbsee> let me try...
<KaoticEvil> there ya go ;)
<jsubl2> oh and make sure you own the new dir
<Hobbsee> darm
<Hobbsee> *darn
<Hobbsee> startx wont work
<KaoticEvil> errors?
<Hobbsee> server already active for display0
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: pidof kdm ;) then kill it
<jsubl2> ctrl alt f7
<Hobbsee> bingo
<Hobbsee> or just select console login, then try startx again
<ealm> are there any debs of koffice 1.5 alpha yet? (I badly need some of the features in Kexi 1.5)
<KaoticEvil> yeah, that works too :)
<Hobbsee> now, can i delete the user sarah, and recreate her?
<chaoticgeek> back
<chaoticgeek> screen is better
<Hobbsee> hey kkathman!
<Hobbsee> right, created a new user
<Hobbsee> ah...now how do i start kdm again?
* Hobbsee shrugs - startx works too
<chaoticgeek> I love linux
<chaoticgeek> its been so long since I had a linux box up and running
<jsubl2> vi .xinitrc -- startkde -- then xinit
<jsubl2> put startkde inthe .xinitrc file
<jsubl2> how come kdm is not running
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> ah, cos i logged out of it
<Hobbsee> ie, got rid of kdm to go to a console login, went in as root (was very careful with my mouse!), then logged out after creating a couple of users
<Hobbsee> logs in now, having removed all those files, except the 2 original ones
<chaoticgeek> do you guys use firefox or the kde one
<chaoticgeek> what ever its called
<jsubl2> i use firefox
<KaoticEvil> chaoticgeek: konqueror
<Hobbsee> firefox here, or lynx
<chaoticgeek> Can you get all the plugins that you could get for firefox?
<KaoticEvil> chaoticgeek: ive not had a problem...
<jsubl2> i only use the mplayer plugin
<KaoticEvil> it uses Fx plugins
<chaoticgeek> oh
<KaoticEvil> chaoticgeek: Fx is Firefox ;)
<chaoticgeek> then I guess I'll use that
* Hobbsee curses home computer, and it's firewall
<chaoticgeek> ya
<Hobbsee> tempramental thing...
<chaoticgeek> I'll just go and get all that working
<darksoul> how much ram sould you have to run games like counter strike source on wine?
<chaoticgeek> 512 to 1 gig
<chaoticgeek> oh w/ wine
<darksoul> damn..no wonder it lags..lol
<chaoticgeek> I have never used wine
<chaoticgeek> as much as you can get
<darksoul> my main box has 384mb ram
<darksoul> my server box has 1034mb ram
<darksoul> but the gui wouldent work on it so...meh
<jsubl2> chaoticgeek, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxTipsAndTricks
<darksoul> its weird.. the gui wouldent work no matter what i tried..and all i got working is server only mode..it couldent complie from what i figured out...maby i sould just try it with the new breezy install lol
<chaoticgeek> I know firefox tips and tricks
<darksoul> wow...to long sorry.
<chaoticgeek> I've tweaked it in windows
<darksoul> when will they make somthing free to run windows programs/games JUST right..i mean wine is great and all but its...slow..
<chaoticgeek> but I do like Konqueror but its built in and I do like it
<chaoticgeek> its pretty nice
<chaoticgeek> have you tried vmware, its still beta, but it was nice under windows?
<darksoul> hey, if i want to uninstall windows, were do i go lol.
<chaoticgeek> you could format it
<darksoul> my windows os...is very currupted and has rootkit..
* Hobbsee attempts again to copy files
<darksoul> no i dont want to do that, i just need to edit the partions...i just dont know were
<Hobbsee> darksoul: you on linux now?
<chaoticgeek> Sony?
<darksoul> yes
<chaoticgeek> lol
<LeeJunFan> darksoul: they are trying, that's wine. Whe something works with wine it's usually as fast or faster than running in windows native. You could try cedega which is a commercial version of wine, but vmware wont' work for games, it doesn't support 3d, plus it's a lot slower because it emulates a whole computer.
<Hobbsee> gparted
<chaoticgeek> I was joking about that
* KaoticEvil wishes Hobbsee goos luck
<darksoul> LeeJunFan: well counterstrike source was slow, and i only got 382mb ram on this box, the linux gui wont work on my box with 1024mb ram
<Hobbsee> thanks KaoticEvil :)
<Hobbsee> havent even gone up to breezy yet!
<KaoticEvil> always :)
<chaoticgeek> sony is evil
<darksoul> LeeJunFan: it also took me about 9 hours to download css...even thou i have 8mb download..
<Hobbsee> probably should check at some point that the breezy original still works though
<KaoticEvil> LOL
<adrian_h> I'm running Kubuntu Breezy, and every so often (like when I type very quickly), the keyboard jumps to a different place in the document -- or sometimes it even toggles which app I'm on. This happens in any KDE app -- Kate, Konsole, Konversation, etc. Any ideas?
<Hobbsee> it should do
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: grub found it, and made a menu entry for it
<LeeJunFan> adrian_h: laptop?
<darksoul> adrian_h: are you sure its not your keyboard...i have had tons of problems with keyboards before...no matter what
<adrian_h> LeeJunFan: Yes, laptop.
<LeeJunFan> adrian_h: your touchpad is too sensitive :)
<adrian_h> LeeJunFan: This never happened up until I upgraded to Breezy.
<LeeJunFan> adrian_h: you probably need to adjust synaptics settings.
<soundmaster80> is there a way to convert debian packages to ubuntu compatible
<darksoul> adrian_h: how did you upgrade? did you install off the cd, or did you type sudo apt-get upgrade
<adrian_h> LeeJunFan: How would I go about doing that?
<adrian_h> darksoul: I did an "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<LeeJunFan> adrian_h: new kernel probably == new driver tweaks for your touchpad or something.
<chaoticgeek> brb
* Hobbsee shakes head - guess i'll configure from scratch then
<darksoul> adrian_h: thats a big no no, i had to reinstall twice and every time gui failed, i finnaly just downloaded kubuntu breezy iso installed on my cd, and did a fresh install, now its working very good.
<Hobbsee> darksoul: dist upgrades can work, i'm about to do one
<jsubl2> adrian_h, might try reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticsTouchpadHowto
<LeeJunFan> adrian_h: I was going to say to install synaptics, but it looks like it has been replaced by tpconfig, so install that I guess.
<darksoul> Hobbsee: yea they can..but theres tons of problems almost always, trust me, download the new iso
<adrian_h> darksoul: That's interesting...I thought one of the main advantages of apt-get was to make transitions between releases simple
<soundmaster80> anyone have an answer?...is there a way to make debian packages compatible with ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> darksoul: i usually do - i did for breezy
<darksoul> adrian_h: it is, but i dont know what happened with me, all i know is i couldent get on the gui anymore and was stuck on console..like in server only mode
<Hobbsee> i've seen how it screws up before lol
<Hobbsee> even worse than how this is currently screwing up
<soundmaster80> i know they are both .deb but i am running into more and more compatibility issues
<LeeJunFan> adrian_h: and it doesn't seem to have any config for sensitivity. that's lame.
<darksoul> Hobbsee: i did to, and i had to reinstall twice before i learned to download the iso
<bnD> can someone help me out with chown?
<bnD> ie: how to check and how to set ownership?
<bnD> :/
<LeeJunFan> bnD: open a konsole and type 'man chown'
<bnD> yea, thanks ;P
<darksoul> im sure it will work on some systems, but it majorly messed up with mine, it also screwed up X server, and my desplay...i couldent even see console after that, just a big blue screen with mixed up words, and errors
<LeeJunFan> bnD: and 'man ls'  --- basically ls -l will show you permissions.
<chaoticgeek> back
<darksoul> ..
<darksoul> wtf
<Hobbsee> darksoul: dont remind me of that lol...done it twice too
<darksoul> why cant i delete partion one..
<Hobbsee> darksoul: is it mounted?
<darksoul> A busy device with at least one mounted partion..
<darksoul> yea i guess..
<darksoul> but im not on that partion
<adrian_h> LeeJunFan: Are you sure tpconfig handles keyboard sensitivity, and not just touchpad sensitivity?
<Hobbsee> umount /dev/hda1
<darksoul> windows is
<LeeJunFan> that shouldn't matter to fdisk.
<chaoticgeek> hey KaoticEvil how does one get Konqueror to use the plugins?
<Hobbsee> you cant delete windows with fdisk...assuming you mean windows fdisk...
<darksoul> wtf..
<Hobbsee> and not the fdisk command in linux
<darksoul> why is it unallocated now..but it just gave me at error sign *sigh*
<LeeJunFan> adrian_h: no it's for touchpad, my guess is what's happening is your touchpad is picking up your hand over it and moving your cursor in the middle of typing something to where the mouse pointer is, I've had it happen before.
<adrian_h> LeeJunFan: Ahhhh, that would make sense.
<darksoul> im just getting fdisk..
<LeeJunFan> but I don't see where it sets sensitivity.
<darksoul> screw Gparted
<KaoticEvil> chakie: its in the Preferences...
<KaoticEvil> chaoticgeek: even..
<chaoticgeek> lol
<LeeJunFan> gparted is for rescuing partitions, not erasing them.
<chaoticgeek> I understood
<KaoticEvil> scroll down to Pugins.. Settings -> Configure Konqueror
<darksoul>   util-linux
<darksoul> E: Package fdisk has no installation candidate
<darksoul> darksoul@darksoulsserver:~$
<darksoul> E: Package fdisk has no installation candidate
<darksoul> darksoul@darksoulsserver:~$
<darksoul> E: Package fdisk has no installation candidate
<LeeJunFan> fdisk should be installed by default.
<chaoticgeek> humm...
* Hobbsee installs firefox, and gives up on konq
<darksoul> oh..
<darksoul> its here i think disk and filesystems --system settings right
<chaoticgeek> I want to give konq a try
<LeeJunFan> darksoul: as should cfdisk which is ncurses based.
<chaoticgeek> So I can go install the plugins manualy now and just do the scan for new plugins right
<LeeJunFan> adrian_h: there's a package called ksynaptics for configuring your touchpad :)
<adrian_h> LeeJunFan: Very cool. I'll check it out. Thanks!
<adrian_h> LeeJunFan: Can I be moderately sure that my touchpad was manufactured by Synaptics, or does ksynaptics work for any touchpad?
<darksoul> alright, i got that partion cleared...now how do i add the space to my linux partion
<darksoul> in gparted
<LeeJunFan> it's very likely synaptics.
<adrian_h> LeeJunFan: All right
<LeeJunFan> I just installed it - even has a feature "disable touchpad while typing"
<LeeJunFan> Why this wouldn't be part of kde main I don't know.
<adrian_h> LeeJunFan: Oooh
<darksoul> any ideas?
<LeeJunFan> ktouchpad does alps too, so no matter what you have should be good.
<adrian_h> LeeJunFan: Where does it install to?
<adrian_h> LeeJunFan: i.e., how do I run it?
<LeeJunFan> in your kde control center.
<LeeJunFan> kcontrol under peripherals.
<adrian_h> LeeJunFan: Ah, got it. Thanks.
<darksoul> *sigh* how do i add more space to my lunux partion..out of a unallocated partion on gparted
<richard> I've had problems getting Kubuntu to work properly with my Wifi card. The software didn't work and seemed flawed. (Currently running Mepis for KDE and Ubuntu for Gnome. ) Did any of the bugs with the control panel get fixed? 
<richard> Seems some of the buttons in administrator mode locked up and wouldn;t set properly when they were selected. 
<brodel> is there a logfile or anything I can look at to see why the ntp update is failing at boot?
<fyrmedic> anyone able to tell me where to find libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 , I tried adept with no luck and have tried a couple of web searches also
<fyrmedic> .
<KaoticEvil> what switch can i add to ifconfig to just get eth0 information?
<Lathiat> KaoticEvil: ifconfig eth0
<snake> Hey can anyone help me out?
<KaoticEvil> ty lath
<Lathiat> fyrmedic: sounds like a bad soname
<Lathiat> fyrmedic: can you compile the program that wants it from sourc
<Lathiat> e
<Lathiat> if so, that may help
* Lathiat leaves
<snake> I'm trying to use kopete, and everytime I log in, all my buddys have 2 names on my buddy list, but only one sends what I type to them
<snake> Anyone know a fix? It also keeps crashing
<fyrmedic> Lathiat: I am way to new to try compiling something myself
<KaoticEvil> err.. not ifconfig.. 
<KaoticEvil> what can i add to netstat to show only eth0 connections?
* Hobbsee dist-upgrades to dapper
<kubuntu_guy> gud morning
<Hobbsee> argh...dare i reboot?
<KaoticEvil> dare dare :P
<Hobbsee> guess i'll have to
<Hobbsee> lol
<chaoticgeek> omg why is nugget taken
<chaoticgeek> that is so stupid
<troy> chaotic_geek: freenode is a pretty old network, lots of traffic - all the good nicks are taken - people try to take mine all the time :)
<kkathman> evening all
<Hobbsee> evening kkathman 
<kkathman> hi Hobbsee  :)
<Hobbsee> kkathman: i'm beginning to think i like living on the bleeding edge - and am getting very used to the console!
<kkathman> well thats sounds good
<Hobbsee> hehe
<kkathman> you are much more adept (no pun intended) than I
<Hobbsee> dapper on a spare partition, rc1
<Hobbsee> hehe...and know how to use irssi for when it all screws up
<Hobbsee> havent rebooted back there yet
<kkathman> I have been convinced over the last week and I know nothing about any of this so I'm just sitting back and listening from now on :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> you learn pretty quick
<Hobbsee> i learn pretty quick!
<kkathman> good for you :)
<kkathman> always a good trait :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> definetly
<Hobbsee> startx works wonders
<Hobbsee> although i still shudder at having to log in as root
* kkathman treasures the stable system he has now
<Hobbsee> bah
<Hobbsee> that's why i tripple boot
<kkathman> I leave all the excitement to all you youngsters
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> actually, it picked up the tripple boot just fine
<Hobbsee> grub picked it up at install - xp, a copy of breezy, and th eone it was installing
<kkathman> triple booting seems to be about 2 more than I can stand
<Hobbsee> hehe
<kkathman> thats why I never shut down my system
<Hobbsee> havent booted to xp in a while though
<kkathman> separate systems work wonders
<Hobbsee> bah...
<Hobbsee> only one laptop here
<kkathman> I think I might like to get a sound card for my Linux box tho
<kkathman> I dont know if it would make any difference tho
<glitch> quick q - I'm using firefox + thunderbird on 5.10
<Hobbsee> yep?
<glitch> and when I click a link in thunderbird
<glitch> it doesn't open in firefox
<Hobbsee> ah, it doesnt open in firefox
<glitch> probably should have googled this
<glitch> lol
<Hobbsee> glitch: search on ubuntuforums.org - asiyu's written a great post on how to fix it
<glitch> awesome, thanks
<Hobbsee> it's 2 lines that you stick in user.js
<kkathman> I think you can set that easily
<Hobbsee> no problems - i use it too
<kkathman> in Systems Settings
<glitch> how weird. Are those packages in universe or multiverse?
<jsubl2> glitch, man update-alternatives
<kkathman> glitch:  If you do an alt-f2, then type kcontrol, then click on KDE Components, then Component Chooser. Then choose web browser and put firefox in that box
<glitch> I actually did tht in component chooser
<glitch> but it still doesn't seem to work
<kkathman> yep thats what I did
<glitch> trying the user.js fix now
<kkathman> oh. well see I dont know anything anyway :)
<kkathman> hehe
<jsubl2> thunderbird does not use that
* kkathman shuts up
<jsubl2> thunderbird probably uses what /etc/alternatives/www-browser is pointing to
<jsubl2> ls -l /etc/alternatives/www-browser
<kkathman> others are right, I need not to talk :)
<kkathman> back to -offtopic :)
<glitch> aww
<Hobbsee> jsubl2: no, that is the fix for thunderbird...
<glitch> it was a good try kkathman
<jsubl2> Hobbsee, ? need more info to follow you
<Hobbsee> where i pointed glitch to, assuming he found the right file
<Hobbsee> *topic
<jsubl2> oic
<Hobbsee> because i've tried it, and it solved the issue
<jsubl2> and it did not include running update-alternatives
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> let me go find the one i was thinking of
<glitch> this one
<glitch> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51186&highlight=firefox+thunderbird+link+user.js
<glitch> ?
<sambagirl> fuzzy clock is very neat
<jsubl2> Hobbsee, thanks  for correcting me.. page bookmarked
<Hobbsee> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> no problems :)
<Hobbsee> glitch: this one http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427 
<Hobbsee> that is the one that i've tried, and works
<glitch> gotcha
<glitch> did it with the one above / user.js files
<glitch> working like a charm
<Hobbsee> :)
<[linner] > hey y'all
<Hobbsee> hey [linner]  
<[linner] > has anyone installed Skype for debian
<[linner] > hey Hobbsee 
<[linner] > ;)
<Hobbsee> !skype
<ubotu> I guess skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<glitch> there's skype for debian?
<[linner] > glitch:  yes
<glitch> hmmm
<glitch> interesting :)
<[linner] > just downloaded it
<[linner] > http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-deb
<sambagirl> i changed my desktop to 800x600 from 1024x768 but xchat still is small, i must close applications for change to reflect?
<[linner] > glitch:  that's for you
<glitch> linner: thanks - I'll check it out
<[linner] > glitch:  no problem :)
<darksoul> how do you mount new partions?
<Hobbsee> !mount
<ubotu> methinks mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<darksoul> thanks
<Hobbsee> no problems
<[linner] > Hobbsee:  how are you doing?
<darksoul> good
<Hobbsee> [linner] : good, tripple booting yet, havent booted back into dapper yet
<[linner] > oh wow... triple boot???
<[linner] > never heard of that... I'm impressed
<darksoul> err im not installing a new hdd..just a new partion
<Hobbsee> [linner] : xp, breezy, dapper
<darksoul> breezy
<Hobbsee> [linner] : grub configures it fine, just install linux last
<[linner] > forgive me... what is dapper?
<Hobbsee> either one of them
<Hobbsee> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release.
<glitch> !dapper
<glitch> heh
<glitch> okay
<darksoul> !dapper
<glitch> what's the whole !word thing
<[linner] > unbelievable
<[linner] > it launches the definition or info from the bot 
<Hobbsee> !bot
<ubotu> I'm a bot, I'm a bot. Set fire to me, I'll get hot. Reply to hobbsee? I think not. Bot, shot, chicken... rhyming sucks.
<glitch> ahh
<Hobbsee> very useful
<darksoul> how do i add a partion to media?..i made one i just have to add it
<Hobbsee> darksoul: what type of partition?  ext3?  ntfs?
<darksoul> its currently ext3
<darksoul> but whats the best for a custom made partion
<Hobbsee> where do you want to mount it?
<darksoul> in media:/
<Hobbsee> as in, media/foldername
<darksoul> yea
<darksoul> as in like a hdd really...but anything will do
<Hobbsee> darksoul: sudo mkdir /media/foldername
<Hobbsee> kdesu kwrite /etc/fstab
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, and which partition is it?  which number?
<darksoul> number 1
<Hobbsee> darksoul: does sudo fdisk -l tell you that?
<darksoul> New Partion #1
<Hobbsee> hda1 or hdc1?
<darksoul> let me check
<Hobbsee> go for it, you'll need that info
* Hobbsee edits her own fstab file, to add her dapper partition to her breezy
<darksoul> ...
<darksoul> it doesnt show
<Hobbsee> paste your "sudo fdisk -l"
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<darksoul> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4515] 
<darksoul> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4515
<Hobbsee> good, got that working
<darksoul> no..
<darksoul> its not listed there
<Hobbsee> :) i now see all the partitoins of my drive
<darksoul> the one i want to mount is 250mb, im going to encrypt it when i find out how
* Hobbsee looks at darksoul's paste stuff
<darksoul> how do i mount it in media:/
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<darksoul> hmm
<darksoul> ah there we go
<Hobbsee> hang on, teh one you want to mount, that's a new hard disk, or a new partition on the current hard disk?
<darksoul> new partion on current harddisk
<darksoul> anyway its/dev/hda1
<darksoul> so what do i do?
<Hobbsee> darksoul: cd /dev/hda1
<chaoticgeek> hello all
<darksoul> not a directory
<Hobbsee> oops, hang on
<Hobbsee> mount
<Hobbsee> paste to paste bin
<Hobbsee> as in, type mount, and paste the error to the pastebin
<darksoul> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4516
<darksoul> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4516
<Hobbsee> yeah, i saw, looking at it
<darksoul> k
<Hobbsee> have you actually created a partition with that free space?
<darksoul> yea
<darksoul> i had to delete windows so i had to put some of the space to use..
<darksoul> thats going to be my encrypted partion
<darksoul> my other one will be like 30gb
<Hobbsee> yep, right - so after you deleted windows, what did you do with that (now free) space?
<darksoul> its unallocated
<Hobbsee> sorry to seem so simple here, but there's gotta be a simple reason for this
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> well there's your problme
<darksoul> no i have unallocated, and then the new partion i just made
<Hobbsee> darksoul: do you have gparted on there?
<darksoul> thats what im using
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> you've hit apply?
<darksoul> yesd
<darksoul> it also shows on it
<Hobbsee> and teh command that you sent is after you hit apply?
<darksoul> yes
<Hobbsee> the sudo fdisk -l, that is
<Hobbsee> hmmm....
<Hobbsee> is gparted open now?
<darksoul> yes
<darksoul> one sec
<Hobbsee> k
<darksoul> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4517
<darksoul> that help?
<Hobbsee> ah, now there we go!
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> ok, did you do the "mkdir /media/foldername"?
<darksoul> nope
<darksoul> lol
<chaoticgeek> arg
<Hobbsee> ok
<Hobbsee> pick a foldername
<chaoticgeek> konversation is not connecting to dalnet for me
<darksoul> so it would be /media/hda1 right
<Hobbsee> sudo mkdir /media/hda1
<Hobbsee> yeah, if you want the folder to be called hda1
<darksoul> done
<Hobbsee> you can call it windows, fish, penguin, whatever you like it - it doesnt really matter
<Hobbsee> ok
<Hobbsee> kdesu kwrite /etc/fstab
<Hobbsee>  /dev/hda1       /media/hda1   ext3    defaults        0       2
<darksoul> command not found
<Hobbsee> add that line to the end of it, hit enter once, and save it
<darksoul> it said command not found
<Hobbsee> which command not found?
<darksoul> let me try somthing else
<darksoul> omg i spelled it wron lol
<Hobbsee> kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> either will work
<thanatos> I have a faulty router, I need DHCP to get an IP address from an outside DNS, but when I change the DNS, when I reset my comp, it changes back to the default: my faulty router.  can anyone help?
<darksoul> ok now..
<chaoticgeek> ok what is kdesu?
<chaoticgeek> well I understand it
<chaoticgeek> but where is it?
<Hobbsee> !tell chaoticgeek about root
<darksoul> what do i type in when i got the folder up
<Hobbsee>  /dev/hda1       /media/hda1   ext3    defaults        0       2
<chaoticgeek> I know about root
<Hobbsee> chaoticgeek: go read the end of that page, it has a bit about kdesu
<chaoticgeek> do I type it in the terminal? if so why not sudo?
<darksoul> k done
<darksoul> now what
<Hobbsee> darksoul: save it
<darksoul> did
<Hobbsee> ok, close kwrite
<darksoul> k
<Hobbsee> "sudo mount -a"
<Hobbsee> chaoticgeek: read the root page in the wiki - kdesu is the sudo for GUI apps - it explains it pretty well
<darksoul> command not found
<darksoul> bash: sudo mount -a
<thanatos> please help
<Hobbsee> just typing sudo mount -a?  that command should definetly work in a shell
<darksoul> yea it works
<darksoul> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<Hobbsee> ah, "kdesu kwrite /etc/fstab
<Hobbsee> "
<Hobbsee> go to the very bottom of it, at the end of the last line
<Hobbsee> hit enter/return, save, sudo mount -a
<Hobbsee> thanatos: about what?
<darksoul> Hobbsee: k that works
<thanatos> I have a faulty router, I need DHCP to get an IP address from an outside DNS, but when I change the DNS, when I reset my comp, it changes back to the default: my faulty router.  can anyone help?
<Hobbsee> darksoul: excellent :)
<darksoul> now..
<Hobbsee> darksoul: in a shell cd /media/hda1
<Hobbsee> darksoul: ls
<Hobbsee> show you any files?
<darksoul> lost+found
<Hobbsee> cool
<Hobbsee> try creating a file on there if you want
<darksoul> k
<Hobbsee> guess you might have to chown it...not sure
<darksoul> denied..
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> !chown
<ubotu> it has been said that chown is a command used to change the owner of a file or folder, see `man chown` for details
<Hobbsee> !man chown
<ubotu> Not a clue, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> lets see...
<Hobbsee> this is where we need kkathman back in here, who is good with this stuff
<darksoul> ..
<darksoul> cant i just chmod it
<Hobbsee> whichever the correct one is, yeah
<darksoul> grrr
<darksoul> didint work
<Hobbsee> what?
<darksoul> not premitted..
<thanatos> Hobbsee: I have a faulty router, I need DHCP to get an IP address from an outside DNS, but when I change the DNS, when I reset my comp, it changes back to the default: my faulty router.  can anyone help?
<Hobbsee> thanatos: no clue, sorry
<Hobbsee> darksoul: getting more info from kkathman
<darksoul> k
<Hobbsee> !chown
<ubotu> rumour has it, chown is a command used to change the owner of a file or folder, see `man chown` for details
<Hobbsee> all right, someone shoot kkathman for being a pain lol
<Hobbsee> right, anyone else here know about chmod?
<chaoticgeek> ok, so I guess I dont have permissions huh
<chaoticgeek> I click the admin mode button and input my password but I cant change anything
<Hobbsee> chaoticgeek: /topic
<darksoul> i think i know what to do..
<darksoul> what was that command to wright in that file?
<Hobbsee> chown or chmod?
<Hobbsee> one of them
<darksoul> wtf is pass for
<darksoul> why wont admin mode work
<darksoul> ...it wont let me login to system settings..
<Hobbsee> darksoul: its' a bug
<Hobbsee> darksoul: /topic
<darksoul> omg..
<darksoul> is it fixed yet
<darksoul> couse i REALLY need it..i think thats were i can change ownership
<Hobbsee> you can change ownership via command line
<darksoul> nope
<KaoticEvil> what aobut chmod?
<darksoul> i dont know what it is
<darksoul> chmod only made it so i cant make files
<darksoul> well i never could..but it took away the button
<Hobbsee> darksoul: sudo chown user.user <directory>
<darksoul> what chmod do i need to use
<darksoul> 777
<darksoul> *sigh* what do i type in
<darksoul> this media/hda1
<Hobbsee> darksoul: sudo chown user.user /media/hda1
<Hobbsee> with user being your username
<darksoul> well..it didint work
<darksoul> or it did..
<darksoul> i just cant view it
<Hobbsee> sudo mount -a
<darksoul> what is that supposed to do..
<darksoul> it did nothing
<Hobbsee> check in konq, who now owns it
<darksoul> darksoul
<darksoul> +
<darksoul> it does make the files
<darksoul> i just cant VIEW them
<darksoul> its only if i type em in that it even tells me its there
<darksoul> what if i remount it
<Hobbsee> could try
<darksoul> so what would i do lol
<darksoul> NOW its working
<darksoul> Hobbsee: now how would i encrypt it?
<Hobbsee> !encrypt
<ubotu> No idea, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> same as ubotu lol
<darksoul> LOL
<darksoul> the bot doesnt know anything
<darksoul> are we truly the only ones talking here?
<Hobbsee> #kubuntu's quieter than #ubuntu, but it's quiet here today, yes
<darksoul> why dont you like ubuntu?
<darksoul> (gnome)
<chaoticgeek> ahhhhh
<chaoticgeek> I still cant get it so I have the right permissions
<Hobbsee> dont like gnome, i'm part of both
<Hobbsee> chaoticgeek: what do you want to change the permissions of, and what to?
<darksoul> i like both..but gnome seriously needs a redo
<darksoul> ...the premissions are fine..
<darksoul> i want a password on it now
<chaoticgeek> I tried clicking on the admin mode  button and typed in my password and I still cant change anything
<darksoul> which i hope is possibe..since i read about it on fourms somwere
<darksoul> chaoticgeek: get a better router
<Hobbsee> chaoticgeek: if you use kdesu system settings, does that work?
<darksoul> topics:/
<darksoul> topics
<darksoul> topics/
<chaoticgeek> get a better router?
<darksoul> you have to be able to encrypt partions
<darksoul> since i encrypted my entire hdd on windows a year ago
<kubuntu_guy> wat username should I use webmin?
<Hobbsee> darksoul: i'm sure you can, tried searching on ubuntuforums.org?
<Hobbsee> or ask in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> i dont know everything
<darksoul> join #ubuntu
<darksoul> *sigh*
<True_Chaos|Lapto> hey, is there a way to check what version of kubuntu im running?  Im sure its simple, but I seem to have forgotten :(
<chaoticgeek> ok
<chaoticgeek> now I went and did the update manager and it came up w/ KDEsu and took my password
<chaoticgeek> but I went into Preferences>Internet&Network>Network Settings
<chaoticgeek> and I clicked the Administrator mode at the bottom and it came up with KDEsu and I put in my password and it would not let me change anything
<True_Chaos|Lapto> anyone?
<chaoticgeek> Except I can create new Network Profiles under the Network Profile tab
<chaoticgeek> ok... now under the Users & Groups I can make changes after I click administrator mode
<Hobbsee> chaoticgeek: now, i didnt say this, but i think the only solution is to log in as root, and go from there
<chaoticgeek> I'm so confused
<chaoticgeek> now I can change stuff 
<KaoticEvil> LOL
<Hobbsee> ok then
<KaoticEvil> chaoticgeek: try: kdesu kcontrol
<True_Chaos|Lapto> anyone?  can you guys see what im typing?
<chaoticgeek> now I can do anything
<KaoticEvil> True_Chaos|Lapto: whats up?
<chaoticgeek> what changed?
<chaoticgeek> it all works now so I'm happy thanks for the help Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> :) no problems
<True_Chaos|Lapto> Im trying to figure out which version of kubuntu im running -- Im sure its a simple command, but I seem to have forgotten how :P
<chaoticgeek> maybe I had to update?
<KaoticEvil> True_Chaos|Lapto: its on the login screen...
<chaoticgeek> I just downloaded the DVD iso friday though so it should not be old
<True_Chaos|Lapto> KaoticEvil, I havent rebooted this machine in a month or so ;)
<KaoticEvil> True_Chaos|Lapto: no need to reboot.. 
<KaoticEvil> just logout
<KaoticEvil> ;)
<KaoticEvil> for that matter..
<KaoticEvil> no, nevermind... lol
<True_Chaos|Lapto> its not on the login screen.  All I see is time, username / pw, session type
<KaoticEvil> True_Chaos|Lapto: it should be on there somewhere.. i know its on mine...
<True_Chaos|Lapto> unfortunatly, tis not.
<KaoticEvil> True_Chaos|Lapto: > try Ctrl+Alt+F4
<KaoticEvil> that will take you to another terminal..
<KaoticEvil> it should show on there
<KaoticEvil> just do NOT login
<True_Chaos|Lapto> why dont login?
<True_Chaos|Lapto> and it did, ubuntu 5.04
<KaoticEvil> press Ctrl+Alt+F(1-9) until your desktop comes back up
<KaoticEvil> True_Chaos|Lapto: because it doesnt end X.. it just switched to another TTY
<KaoticEvil> and you dont need to anyway ;)
<True_Chaos|Lapto> newest release is 5.10 right?
<chaoticgeek> so weird
<KaoticEvil> dammit
<KaoticEvil> that sucked
<chaoticgeek> ...
<chaoticgeek> that was weird too
<True_Chaos|Lapto> lol?
<KaoticEvil> ah, 6 hour connection
<True_Chaos|Lapto> hmm, I feel the need to upgrade to 5.10... should be interesting.  Hopefully all goes well.
<KaoticEvil> lol
<chaoticgeek> ok this must seeme like a stupid question
<rawtek> how do I get mp3s to play on amarok
<chaoticgeek> but how do I get my clock in 12 hour format?
<KaoticEvil> True_Chaos|Lapto: try apt-get update then apt-get upgrade :)
<KaoticEvil> using sudo for both, of course
<LeeJunFan> rawtek: install libxine and set amarok to use the xine engine.
<True_Chaos|Lapto> well yeah
<rawtek> thanks
<True_Chaos|Lapto> I sudo everything
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: hello
<KaoticEvil> :)
<LeeJunFan> hey.
<True_Chaos|Lapto> KaoticEvil, the FAQ says that I have to edit my sources.list, but it doesnt say what to change...
<KaoticEvil> ubotu: tell True_Chaos|Lapto about repos
<KaoticEvil> True_Chaos|Lapto: check out what ubotu just told ya :)
<rawtek> apt-get doesn't show libxine
<rawtek> Leejunfan:do I have to find libxine myself on the net
<KaoticEvil> rawtek: try libxine1c2
<rawtek> it is currently installed but does not show up under engines in amarok
<KaoticEvil> rawtek: apt-cache search <foo>
<LeeJunFan> rawtek: no, just run adept and search libxine it's something like libxine1c or something odd.
<KaoticEvil> libxine1c2 actually ;)
<rawtek> I have the libexine1c2 installed
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: that apt-cache search only works on your system because you've already downloaded it, won't do much good for him :)
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: ive not installed libxine1c2
<rawtek> gstreamer is all that shows up in amarok
<LeeJunFan> rawtek: then go into settings in amarok, go to engine and set it to libxine.
<LeeJunFan> rawtek: amarok-xine or something like that is needed too.
<KaoticEvil> i thought apt-cache search searched available package names
<LeeJunFan> yeah, amarok-xine
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: only ones you've downloaded are are in /var/cache/apt
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: not possible.. ive cleared apt-get's cache
<rawtek> not listed on adept..why is the package list so short 
<KaoticEvil> and i dont have amarok installed...
<KaoticEvil> ubotu: tell rawtek about repos
<LeeJunFan> ubotu: tell rawtek about repositories
<KaoticEvil> rawtek: add universe and multiverse as described in the link that ubotu just gave you :)
<LeeJunFan> twice :)
<KaoticEvil> heh indeed
* KaoticEvil considers making commands for those...
<LeeJunFan> repositories - not to be confused with the things that make you poop.
<KaoticEvil> repos, rc1, w32codecs..
<KaoticEvil> LOL LeeJunFan 
<KaoticEvil> oh, and LeeJunFan.. apt-cache does search available packages...
<KaoticEvil> i dont have amarok installed or downloaded, and it shows amarok-xine on a search for amarok :)
<True_Chaos|Lapto> thanks KaoticEvil :)
<KaoticEvil> n/p True_Chaos|Lapto 
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: cool.
<KaoticEvil> very
<rawtek> ok folks all repos are enabled (uncommented) 
<KaoticEvil> i use it religiously
<KaoticEvil> rawtek: now do: sudo apt-get update
<sambagirl> i changed my desktop to 800x600 from 1024x768 but xchat still is small, i must close applications for change to reflect?
<True_Chaos|Lapto> heh upgrading to 5.10 is gonna take awile :P
<True_Chaos|Lapto> hour and a half for downloading.
<sambagirl> i changed my desktop to 800x600 from 1024x768 but xchat still is small, i must close applications for change to reflect?
<LeeJunFan> argh, farking kopete has like 3-5 copies of each user :(
<True_Chaos|Lapto> lol
<True_Chaos|Lapto> kopete is the password thing right?
<LeeJunFan> instant messenger
<True_Chaos|Lapto> right
<LeeJunFan> emphasis on MESS at the moment :)
<True_Chaos|Lapto> lol
<True_Chaos|Lapto> gaim ftw
<rawtek> ok still no luck
<rawtek> goes to the beginning of the song and then says end of playlist
<LeeJunFan> rawtek: try to get it to play something from /usr/share/sounds just to make sure it plays anything.
<LeeJunFan> rawtek: and that's it's just not an mp3 problem.
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: you ever get ftp working?
<chaoticgeek> is there a way in kopete to turn off timestamps?
<LeeJunFan> not that I know of.
<chaoticgeek> omg
<chaoticgeek> I hate timestamps
<LeeJunFan> you don't want to know what time it was when someone said "Are you there?" while you are sleeping :)
<chaoticgeek> time to get gaim
<glitch> hmm
<glitch> I love audacity
<glitch> but it's really time for an update
<glitch> almost a year since the last stable release
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: SIM is my favorite instant messenger, I've just got mine messed up right now because I play with the devel CVS versions of it.
<chaoticgeek> SIM?
<chaoticgeek> never heard of it
<LeeJunFan> simple instant messenger
<chaoticgeek> maybe I'll give it a shot sometime
<chaoticgeek> but I'm off I got class tomorrow
<LeeJunFan> http://sim-icq.sourceforge.net/
<LeeJunFan> crappy screenshot though.
<True_Chaos|Lapto> LeeJunFan, does it support webcams?
<LeeJunFan> True_Chaos|Lapto: no.
<True_Chaos|Lapto> darn
<True_Chaos|Lapto> none ive found o
<True_Chaos|Lapto> do*
<darksoul> !encryption
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, darksoul
<darksoul> *sigh* anyone know what program can encrypt a entire partion?
<gigcs> i have question
<kkathman> gigcs: please ask
<gigcs> i doubt sign key package.
<gigcs> i add package on ubuntu cd .
<gigcs> use command which
<afterAwaY> boing
<gigcs> ubuntu update distribution
<gigcs> what time is it?
<gerbma1> 2:30 a.m. in michigan, USA :-)
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> 8:30 am in france 
<aftertaf> and coooold
<gerbma1> yea we're headed that direction...i hate the cold
<drgayus> in kubuntu after i install the packages can i delete them?
<drgayus> like firefox
<gerbma1> drgayus, yes "sudo apt-get remove <package>"
<gerbma1> aftertaf, are you getting to experience any of that wonderful rioting?
<fatejudger> does anyone have a link to those java packages?
<gerbma1> you mean for the VM and netbeans? they should be on java.sun.com
<fatejudger> no
<gerbma1> oh
<fatejudger> there are debian packages that everyone always gives the link to
<fatejudger> I forget the link though
<gerbma1> hmmm, not sure...i've always just grabbed the installed from sun
<fatejudger> that isn't nearly as good as getting the package
<fatejudger> since it doesn't show up in apt
<fatejudger> make install and 3rd party installers are bad
<gerbma1> yea it probably isnt' the best thing...but i was in a hurry and it worked :-)
<gigcs> Can someone suggest Sign your packages HowTo.
<darksoul> hey, my games folder disapeared on the kde menu, but when i go to edit its still there...some help?
<manveru> darksoul: delete it in edit-mode and run kappfinder
<darksoul> were is kappfinder at
<darksoul> nvm
<manveru> you have to start it with typing [alt] +f2... ok :)
<gigcs> Can someone suggest Sign your packages HowTo
<darksoul> its not showing up
<manveru> ok, that's bad...
<manveru> did you delete/save it in the editor?
<manveru> gigcs: what do you mean?
<darksoul> i deleted it and saved it in KDE menu editer
<darksoul> yes
<manveru> ok... next step would be to remove the complete menu and rebuild it
<darksoul> yea...right
<manveru> not sure if someone of the pros in here has another idea
<darksoul> were are all the games stored?
<manveru> hey KaoticEvil do you know an easy way to rebuild the k-menu?
<manveru> and good morning :)
<darksoul> were are the games stored?
<manveru> darksoul: the games itself or the entries in the menu?
<darksoul> uh entries
<darksoul> then games itself
<KaoticEvil> manveru: to the defaults, you mean?
<manveru> exactly
<KaoticEvil> manveru: sorry, no :(
<darksoul> wtf
<manveru> thought so ... :)
<darksoul> nothing new is appearing on the menu
<KaoticEvil> you may try kappfinder... altho it only scans for non-kde apps
<manveru> lemme look where this config for k-menu lies
<manveru> should be in kicker right?
<darksoul> whats the command to rebuild the menu
<darksoul> there has to be a sudo apt-get command lol
<manveru> no...
<manveru> except you want to remove all your kde-settings
<darksoul> ..
<manveru> then removing the .kde folder in your home-directory and restarting kde should help
<manveru> but i guess you don't want to do that
<oann>  i downloaded MacromediaStudio For Linux from macromedias site, but its not .deb file.. how can i install it?
<kkathman> edit the menu by right clicking the K-menu and choose Menu Editor
<kkathman> oann: what kind of file is it?
<manveru> kkathman: sorry, but darksoul is gone already
<kkathman> oh
<oann> kkathman : its macromedia suit files, flash.bin etc.. oh ok i started applications
<kkathman> oh well
<kkathman> manveru: was darksoul's problem more complex that just editing the K menu and putting an item there?
<manveru> kkathman: it was
<kkathman> ok
<manveru> kkathman: problem was, that the games where there already in the editor, but didn't show in the real menu
<kkathman> I shouldnt try to answer while you are here, cuz you are MUCH more advanced than most everyone else 
<manveru> don't say that, i started with kubuntu two weeks ago...
<kkathman> its bed time for me anyway
<kkathman> good night
<manveru> sleep well
<oann> i am a spy from ubuntu channel
<manveru> does that help us in any way?
<manveru> didn't know that there is a macromedia-suite for linux
<DjDarkman> hy ,how can i access a theme maneger program for kde themes?
<kubuntu_guy> guys having problem with vmware
<DjDarkman> how can i access a theme maneger program for kde themes?
<manveru> DjDarkman: you can do it from kcontrol
<manveru> DjDarkman: in the submenu appearance
<kubuntu_guy> try kcontrol from cmd line
<DjDarkman> k
<DjDarkman> i try
<DjDarkman> 10x a lot
<DjDarkman> bye
<wal> hello
<chaoticgeek> hello
<chaoticgeek> does mplayer have a apt-get installer?
<Tm_T> yes
<wal> mplayer-386
<Tm_T> ubotu: tell chaoticgeek about sources
<chaoticgeek> I can compile from source
<chaoticgeek> its easier to apt-get if its theier
<Tm_T> haooy with what you have to be happy with
<chaoticgeek> nevermind
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> you can compile or install using apt
<wal> i was wondering how to uninstall the kde desktop - seeing kubuntu-desktop is only a metapackage
<chaoticgeek> ya I tried sudo apt-get install mplayer-386 and it didnt work
<chaoticgeek> said ti could not be found
<wal> its there for me ;)
<wal> aptitiude may help
<wal> thats strange
<Tm_T> wal: apt-get install kde ;)
<Tm_T> and you get MUCH kde stuff
<wal> hehe im not starting a flame
<wal> just dont have hd space
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> then apt-get remove kde*
<Tm_T> propably remove more thant you want
<chaoticgeek> well its not in my source list I did apt-cache pkgnames > pkgnames.txt and it was not in the list
<Tm_T> chaoticgeek: I thought I gave some hints to you
<wal> it is in universe i think
<Tm_T> yes
<wal> Tm_T, thanks for your help btw
<chaoticgeek> ya now I got to find the apt-get source list 
<Tm_T> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<chaoticgeek> ya I seen that
<chaoticgeek> and I'm there
<chaoticgeek> and now I'm searching around
<gigcs> i try signature package for debian
<gigcs> <manveru>i try signatrue package ubuntu.
<gigcs> what is command sign package .
<manveru> gigcs: i have got no idea how you would 'sign' a package... what package, what signature, what for?
<ice_1963> lol
<gigcs> Who signatrue package .
<ice_1963> hello :0)
<gigcs> <manveru>i want add package on ubuntu cd .
<gigcs> you have advise or link.
<manveru> no, i'm sorry, i never did that before
<manveru> have a look at #ubuntu for that
<chaoticgeek> its still not in my list of apps for apt-get 
<chaoticgeek> I un commented the lines
<gigcs> sign package debian
<gigcs> HowTo
<crimsun> come again?
<gigcs> How to sign package debian
<raphink> gigcs: what exactly do you want to do ?
<kubuntu_guy> guys how will I share my printer 
<raphink> package something for ubuntu?
<stagiair> Hi, I'm new to Kubuntu. Just installed Kubuntu 5.04 on my PC. Now I want do `apt-cache search wxpython` but it doesn't return anything (besides the prompt :)
<raphink> kubuntu_guy: google is your friend 
<stagiair> (correction, it returns python-opengl and python2.4-opengl)
<raphink> kubuntu_guy: search a bit on google and you'll find an answer to your question 
<kubuntu_guy> my printer is installed on my kubuntu and want to share to my windows and ubuntu client
<raphink> stagiair: did you install universe/multiverse ?
<kubuntu_guy> k thanks
<raphink> kubuntu_guy: `share printer ubuntu' will do it 
<stagiair> raphink: not sure, i just put in the CD really. But from /etc/apt/sources.list I see references to restricted and some to universe.
<crimsun> gigcs: use debsign -k<id>, or pass -k<id> to the appropriate dpkg-buildpackage
<raphink> stagiair: they are commented though I guess
<raphink> stagiair: lines that begin with a # are commented lines
<stagiair> raphink: you are right, two references to universe sources are commented, I'll try uncommenting them and see what happends.
<raphink> they are not taken in consideration by apt
<raphink> stagiair: when you change your sources.list
<raphink> you have to run apt-get update
<raphink> so the changes are taken in consideration ;)
<stagiair> Yes! apt-cache search now returns wxpython & co
<stagiair> Thank you raphink 
<raphink> you're welcome
<kubuntu_guy> rap thanks 
<raphink> kubuntu_guy: got your answer ?
<gigcs> thank you
<HaNazir> how do i reset my passwords if i forgot them?
<kubuntu_guy> not yet
<bimberi> HaNazir: boot into recovery mode and "passwd <username>"
<choletzke> hallo!
<kubuntu_guy> how try to search with ubuntuguide.com 
<kubuntu_guy> raph not yet
<stagiair> s/com/org/ I think :)
<nalioth> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<choletzke> i need a mysql admin tool for kubuntu like navicat?
<nalioth> kubuntu_guy: u'guide will break your box, be very wary.  help.ubuntu.com is a safer alternative
<kubuntu_guy> nalioth ganun k thanks for that info
<kubuntu_guy> any other helpful links that can gave us info for both kubuntu and ubuntu?
<nalioth> !faq
<ubotu> faq is, like, totally, The Ubuntu FAQ Guide is: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation or http://help.ubuntu.com
<HaNazir> bimberi: but i dotn remmber my root password either
<nalioth> yahalom: there is no root password
<nalioth> !root
<ubotu> methinks root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<yahalom> nalioth: i created one
<bimberi> yahalom: recovery mode boots into a root shell 
<yahalom> ok
<choletzke> i need a mysql admin tool for kde or gnome like tomcat? where i can find these tools?
<nalioth> yahalom: does your sudo work?
<raphink> choletzke: on kde-apps
<choletzke> yes but kmysqladmin and knode is not 100% ok!
<choletzke> i miss the SQL (export and import) function in all linux mysql admin tools!
<choletzke> i search for best opensource linux database tool
<raphink> choletzke: how about phpmyadmin?
<yahalom> bimberi: it doesnt work man
<yahalom> bimberi: it says" enter root for maintance or press ctrl +d to continue
<bimberi> yahalom: i guess that's because you set a root password :(
<yahalom> yes i did
<yahalom> thats my whole issue
<yahalom> how do i reset it?
<bimberi> yahalom: that's the only method that i'm aware of, but there should be others
<nalioth> yahalom: in the future, you can start those things from a superuser shell (sudo -i)
<choletzke> <raphink> i search x tool not webbased tool
<choletzke> i compile now knode 0.8! i will test the new export and import function
<choletzke> smokingbrake :-)
<l3m> kopete constantly disconnects me from icq.. "An unknown error has occurred and the connection has been closed". aol and jabber work fine. any ideas what could be causing this?
<chaoticgeek> that is weird
<chaoticgeek> but I cant help
<chaoticgeek> I cant get Mplayer to work
<nikkia> l3m, that's icq being lousy :)
<chaoticgeek> it says it was built fine and it should work
<nalioth> nikkia: you been hiding again?
<nikkia> nalioth: was on a business trip thurs and fri, then playing WoW most of the weekend
<nalioth> nikkia: using the new anti-anti-cheat supplied by Sony ?  :
<chaoticgeek> ok I deleted something
<chaoticgeek> On the taskbar next to Konqeror there is an application for checking your mail, RSSfeeds and such what app was that?
<chaoticgeek> anyone?
<raphink> kontact
<chaoticgeek> thanks
<raphink> using kmail for email, akregator for rss, kaddressbook for contact, korganizer for the organizer, etc.
<chaoticgeek> ya
<raphink> kontact gathers several apps in one
<chaoticgeek> ya now I need to put that back there
<chaoticgeek> ok I got it back
<nikkia> raphink: i just wish you could configure the korganizer alarm daemon to open kontact on click rather than korganizer :)
<chaoticgeek> ok now that I have that back its all good
<Myk3> hey is there a reason when i add the univers and multi in 5.10 and do a update it fails?
<Tm_T> how it fails?
<Myk3> says cant resolve
<Myk3> wont connect to the server
<golan77> hello everybody!
<Tm_T> ah, give me the error message
<Myk3> on 4 of the repositories
<Myk3> hey
<nalioth> Myk3: spelling counts
<Myk3> umm
<Myk3> ok
<Tm_T> kubuntu.pastebin.com
<chaoticgeek> sounds like someone likes error messages
<golan77> I need some help with my network configuration under kubuntu... anybody listening?
<chaoticgeek> wow, I got class in 5 hours but I cant sleep
<chaoticgeek> this sucks
<chaoticgeek> hello
<Tm_T> chaoticgeek: easier to figure out what's wrong than just "something is wrong"
<chaoticgeek> dont know if I can help you but sure give it a shot
<chaoticgeek> I know I just like to be a pain
<chaoticgeek> :)
<golan77> This is: I need to manually write "route add default gw xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx", how can I automate it?
<golan77> when I reboot, my route is without default again...
<chaoticgeek> Tm_T? you have any ideas?
<Tm_T> I have ideas, sure
<Myk3> nm its workign now
<Myk3> i think
<Tm_T> Myk3: good, typos?
<Myk3> no
<chaoticgeek> ideas relevant to golan77's problem?
<Myk3> its on another box and the route was screwed
<Myk3> "wrong gateway"
<chaoticgeek> maybe I should get out a book and read since I cant sleep
<chaoticgeek> but that would require work...
<chaoticgeek> ok
<golan77> Myk3... what do u think about it?
<chaoticgeek> the linux cookbook
<Myk3> im gonna log in as "jose" on the machine and if it fails ill paste the error
<Myk3> t5hink about what?
<Myk3> o the network
<Myk3> ubuntu or kubutu?
<golan77> kubuntu
<Myk3> umm
<golan77> when I reboot the machine, I always haven't the "default" route
<golan77> and I need to add it manually
<golan77> I'm in a LAN
<Myk3> like the gateway?
<Myk3> static or dhcp?
<golan77> static
<golan77> I miss the gw
<jose> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<jose> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<jose> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<jose> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<jose> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/main/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<jose> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/restricted/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<jose> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/universe/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<jose> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/multiverse/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<Tm_T> flood
<golan77> I tried to use "network settings", but it doesn't solve the problem
<Myk3> the gateway is stored in a file called
<Myk3> hey thats the error
<chaoticgeek> what the
<Myk3> im getting on the box
<Tm_T> 12:54 < Tm_T> kubuntu.pastebin.com
<Myk3> something ".conf"
<Tm_T> ;)
<Myk3> but i cant remember where
<golan77> resolv.conf
<Myk3> yea thats it
<golan77> in /etc
<golan77> it is correct
<Myk3> hey thats the error i get when i try to update it
<Myk3> the other box
<Tm_T> yes
<chaoticgeek> how about /etc/apt/
<Myk3> whats the file look like?
<raphink> jose: in the future, please do not paste on here, use the pastebin
<Myk3> sorry
<golan77> the file llooks like
<chaoticgeek> they have good stuff in there when you do stuff w/ apt program
<jose> sorry
<golan77> nameserver 123.456.789.123
<golan77> with the correct ip address of DNS
<golan77> but hte problem is the GW
<Myk3> so why cant i see the repos?
<golan77> well, I'll try again... thanks for now... I need to reboot :)
<golan77> cheers
<nalioth> jose: please dont paste in here
<Myk3> ok
<jose> ok i wont
<jose> thsnks
<jose> so why cant i get the repos?
<jose> to update??
<nalioth> backports just opened up yesterday, they may not have propagated across the world yet (besides, there are no programs there now anyway)
<chaoticgeek> fortune
<chaoticgeek> Random Fortune: ...Deep Hack Mode -- that mysterious and frightening state of consciousness where Mortal Users fear to tread. 	-- Matt Welsh 
<jose> i know but why do i get a error
<chaoticgeek> Random Fortune: In most countries selling harmful things like drugs is punishable. Then howcome people can sell Microsoft software and go unpunished? 	-- Hasse Skrifvars, hasku@rost.abo.fi,  
<chaoticgeek> lol
<jose> i am trying to get mp3 support and dvd support
<Tm_T> w
<Tm_T> awwway ->
<chaoticgeek> Random Fortune: Personally, I think my choice in the mostest-superlative-computer wars has to be the HP-48 series of calculators. They'll run almost anything. And if they can't, while I'll just plug a Linux box into the serial port and load up the HP-48 VT-100 emulator. 	-- Jeff Dege, jdege@winternet.com 
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: please dont do that in here, fortune the walls out of #kubuntu-offtopic , if you wish
<chaoticgeek> oops
<jose> so how can i get mp3 support without the repos?
<jose> and dvd support
<jose> any one
<jose> ?
<nalioth> jose: you have all the repos you need, you only got errors for something that doesnt exist
<jose> yea but when i search for the "gstreamer" it isnt there
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jose about repos
<nalioth> jose: enable universe and multiverse
<chaoticgeek> wait, jose you are using kubunu
<jose> i did
<jose> no
<jose> ubuntu
<jose> 5.10
<chaoticgeek> oh
<chaoticgeek> never mind
<Tm_T> same thing
<jose> lol
<jose> only diff is kde/gnome
<jose> right
<Tm_T> no, only diff is Kubuntu has some extra
<chaoticgeek> adept package manager showed gstreamer stuff when I went to update before I got universe/multiverse
<Tm_T> both have kde && gnome
<chaoticgeek> so if you got adept then  you could load that up and see
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: it isnt the frontend, it's the sources.list
<chaoticgeek> how do I know what stuff kaffeine can play?
<chaoticgeek> what?
<chaoticgeek> I know adept is a frontend
<chaoticgeek> but I edited the sources.list after I got gestreamer files
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: if his sources are good, he can find gstreamer using adept, synaptic, apt-get, aptitude, etc
<chaoticgeek> ya
<chaoticgeek> I see what your saying now
<jose> it isnt finding it
<chaoticgeek> ok, then I cant help
<nalioth> jose: paste your sources list to this place >>
<nalioth> !paste
<ubotu> somebody said paste was please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<jose> o wait it might have this tikme
<kubuntu_guy> gtg guys have to go
<Myk3> is libdvdcss in the repos?
<nalioth> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> somebody said libdvdcss2 was to enable DVD playback, read and use this local file for libdvdcss2 /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh   Don't have this file? Install "libdvdread3"
<Myk3> does that come with 5.10?
<Myk3> i think it does
<Myk3> so it will decrypt dvd?
<nalioth> Myk3: um, read the ubotu post
<Myk3> ok
<Myk3> how do i use that file for libdvdcss2?
<nalioth> Myk3: read the file itself
<Myk3> i did
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Myk3 about cli
<jose> what is cli?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jose about cli
<Myk3> lol
<nalioth> command line interface is your best friend
<Myk3> ok what is ubotu?
<chaoticgeek> Ok, I want to use kaffine to do all my videos, is this possible?
<nalioth> knowing how to get around in the console will save your butt when your xserver goes bye-bye
<nalioth> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<Myk3> lol
<Myk3> cool
<chaoticgeek> damn I cant play around with him
<chaoticgeek> ubotu tell chaoticgeek about msfounts
<chaoticgeek> ubotu tell chaoticgeek about msfonts
<jose> totem frezzes on dvd playback
<nalioth> ubotu: tell chaoticgeek about msg the bot
<chaoticgeek> I got that
<nalioth> ubotu: tell chaoticgeek about repeat
<chaoticgeek> he tells you about it
<Myk3>  ubotu: tell chaoticgeek about ubotu
<nalioth> i suspect the msg forms is different tween 'msg the bot' and what you get when you tell yourself
<Myk3> any reason why totem is freezing on dvd playback?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Myk3 about dvd
<Myk3> why u tell me about libdvdcss2 when u said just a minute ago about libdvdread3
<Myk3> or somehting
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Myk3 about libdvdcss2
<nalioth> Myk3: if you dont have the whole set, dvd wont work
<jose> o ok
<chaoticgeek> ok, do I need the backports for the sources.list uncommented?
<chaoticgeek> I assume so
<Myk3> what is uncommented
<Myk3> ?
<chaoticgeek> take the # from infront of the url
<Myk3> yea but the backports arnet ready yet
<Myk3> i dont belive
<nalioth> there are no pkgs in backports at this time, the repo is open though
<Kao|Sleep> anyone know how to import mail messages from Thunderbird to KMail?
<chaoticgeek> well I get 404 errors for them
<Myk3> so do i
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: Myk3: then comment them until some pkgs arrive
<Myk3> i will
<chaoticgeek> I still cant find mplayer-k6 package to install mplayer
<ealm> hi
<chaoticgeek> hi
<ealm> I need a sources.list for kubuntu
<ealm> where can I find one?
<nalioth> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<chaoticgeek> I was gonna do that
<chaoticgeek> my kate does not open up
<chaoticgeek> I get the bouncing icon next to my mouse cursor
<chaoticgeek> when I try and run kate from the terminal I get "kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed."
<jose> how do i add a link to xine in the applications menu/>
<jose> ok
<Myk3> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<Myk3> how do i change th default dvd player from totem to xine?
<atidem> hello
<aftertaf> chaoticgeek: what does apt-cache search mplayer-   give you? 
<chaoticgeek> one sec
<nalioth> ubotu: tell chaoticgeek about mplayer
<chaoticgeek> nothing
<chaoticgeek>  > mga-vid-source - Kernel driver for the back-end scaler on Matrox cards (source) w32codecs - win32 binary codecs
<chaoticgeek> apt-cache search mplayer gives me that ^^
<atidem> root@zeus:/home/atidem# apt-cache search mplayer
<atidem> mga-vid-source - Kernel driver for the back-end scaler on Matrox cards (source)
<atidem> acidrip - ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder
<atidem> libpostproc0 - Mplayer postproc shared libraries
<atidem> mencoder-586 - MPlayer's Movie Encoder
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<atidem> mencoder-custom - MPlayer's Movie Encoder
<atidem> mencoder-k6 - MPlayer's Movie Encoder
<atidem> mozilla-mplayer - MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla
<atidem> mplayer-386 - The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux
<atidem> mplayer-586 - The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux
<atidem> mplayer-686 - transitional dummy package which can be safely removed
<atidem> ?
<nalioth> atidem: please dont paste
<nalioth> !paste
<ubotu> somebody said paste was please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<chaoticgeek> ya nalioth I have seen that, but it does not help me when it keeps telling me that mplayer is not found, does not matter what I use
<chaoticgeek> haha
<chaoticgeek> thats kinda funny
<atidem> I didnt flood the channel nalioth 
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: there is no mplayer, there are only mplayer-586 or mplayer-powerpc
<nalioth> atidem: not about flooding, it's about pasting
<atidem> put something on topic then
<atidem> it's better
<chaoticgeek> ok, but on the webpage that I got from the bot  it says for amd x86 use mplayer-k6
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<chaoticgeek> and it says there is no mplayer-586 too
<chaoticgeek> and I know Idont have powerpc
<chaoticgeek> you can "apt-get install kubuntu-default-settings"
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:nalioth] : Admin mode fix in breezy- and hoary-updates | Breezy Released! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php | HAL/GPG/Konsole font fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com |  IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: then you need to enable universe and multiverse
<chaoticgeek> I have them enabled
<chaoticgeek> I went "sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list" and removed the # from the two urls
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: then something is very wrong. have you updated your apt-get since you enabled them?
<chaoticgeek> I have updated apt-get quite a few times
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: then something is very wrong
<nalioth> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3670 kB, Installed size: 7928 kB
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: you need to go back and vi in some multiverse
<chaoticgeek> I'm looking through this and I cant find anything talking about multiverse
<chaoticgeek> but my kate is messed up so I cant use the source list genorator
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: the source list generator is pure bunk
<chaoticgeek> what?
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: open the sources.list in vi or nano or whatever and change "universe" to "universe multiverse"
<nalioth> the source-o-matic is crap
<AngryClip> does installing doing an: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop remove gnome ?
<chaoticgeek> k well its working now
<chaoticgeek> am I going to have to do more to get the gui working?
<nalioth> what gui?
<chaoticgeek> gmplayer
<chaoticgeek> ok thanks
<chaoticgeek> it all works
<chaoticgeek> finnaly thanks alot nalioth 
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: sorry for the growling
<chaoticgeek> I got chem at 11 and I have not slept all night
<chaoticgeek> no problems, I would have too if I was in your shoes, espicaly at the person that would have been me
<chaoticgeek> being new and all
<chaoticgeek> its light out again
<chaoticgeek> again, thanks alot you were a great help
<chaoticgeek> but I need to go get something to eat
<nalioth> no excuse for my growling
<matt_> hi!
<matt_> does anyone know if its possible to play wma files in amaroK
<nalioth> ubotu: tell matt_ about w32codecs
<matt_> oh, ive installed the w32codecs.
<nalioth> matt_: if you're trying to access modern microcrap formats, you may not have success
<matt_> yeah i thought as much. cheers tho.
<Mars_^> Hi somone using kxdocker? I need help. I want to deletye from docker part of it that shows running aplications. How can i do it?
<guillermito> Hi I've already installed kubuntu 5.1 and I don know where is my KDE-theme-manager. Can anybody help me?
<guillermito> Do I need to install it or what
<chaoticgeek> oops
<chaoticgeek> didnt want to close that out
<qbit> guillermito: while there is an Appearance entry on the System Settings menu you probably want kcontrol - install this with 
<qbit> Adept and you'll see the old Kcontrol you're used to
<chaoticgeek> I'm gonna crash bad tonihgt
<chaoticgeek> if I make it
<chaoticgeek> I have not slept in going on 24 hours
<chaoticgeek> and college food sucks
<qbit> when I was young I used to stay up 3 days at a time but I wouldn't even think of it now...  :-)
<guillermito> qbit but can I keep the new k control and including KDE theme manager in it?
<qbit> you will have both the System Setting and the Kcontrol
<qbit> you can use either
<qbit> the System Setting is the new replacement for the old Kcontrol
<guillermito> I understand
<guillermito> but I'd not like to install to muchh things you know...
<guillermito> just the necessary
<qbit> lol - yeah I'm working on filling up my 10Gb drive, but I don't think Kcontrol is too large
<guillermito> so I prefere to include KDE theme manager in the new k control (System setings)
<guillermito> :)
<guillermito> that is not the toruble. It's just I dont like to have too mane things.
<qbit> I understand
<guillermito> So, there's a way to include it in the new Kpanel?
<qbit> if there is I don't know
<guillermito> ok, thanks a lot qbit?
<guillermito> ehh, what do you think about my english?
<guillermito> I'm spanish
<qbit> not bad - if I can understand then it's just fine  :-)
<guillermito> spaniard
<guillermito> :) ok
<qbit> let me look at something for a second
<guillermito> okay i'm doing the same
<nalioth> where's my multiple select in konqueror filemangler?
<nalioth> i'm using breezy
<nalioth> the ctrl key doesnt do it
<djk_> nalioth: heh, ctrl+mouse click doesn't select several files?
<nalioth> djk_: it does not
<guillermito> you could try to configure it ak kcontrol. I thing there's a way
<djk_> nalioth: does it work in other progs like k3b?
<nalioth> havent tried the other evil guis, yes
<nalioth> yes it does work in k3b
<qbit> guillermito: I was thinking I could quickly see how the theme manager is launched, but to no avail
<djk_> nalioth: finally someone besides me with that problem :) i didn't find a fix. neither here nor in #kde... so krusader is running now.
<qbit> guillermito: It is probably just a couple of switches buried somewhere
<qbit> It would be a shame to install kcontrol (16.4MB) just to get the theme manager back  :(
* nalioth will downgrade before krusader
<AldeBaran> hi
<djk_> hehe, krusader is pretty nice actually.
<nalioth> i use it, but i prefer konq
<AldeBaran> Is it possible to get jigdo files from live kubuntu?
<chaoticgeek> you can just d/l the whole dvd iso
<AldeBaran> er... "for" even
<chaoticgeek> I did
<chaoticgeek> almost 24 hours
<nalioth> AldeBaran: there are jigdo files for all isos
<volker> hi. anybody can help me with backports and extra-repos??
<volker> which one are working??
<djk_> nalioth: the ctrl+mouse seems to work for pretty much everyone besides us two it seems.
<chaoticgeek> backports are not working yet
<AldeBaran> ok, assuming I live in Africa and don't have a big fat DSL pipe?
<chaoticgeek> oh
<AldeBaran> nalioth: I can't seem to find any for the live kubuntu CDs
<volker> chaoticgeek: ok
<chaoticgeek> keep the # infront of the backports for now
<chaoticgeek> but other than that all of them should be working
<qbit> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<chaoticgeek> yes
<chaoticgeek> I think so
<guillermito> qbit, yes installing old kcontrol is not a "clean" solution. That's why  I'm trying other way
<qbit> and: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ breezy-extras main restricted universe multiverse
<volker> ok.
* AldeBaran wonders about upgrade from debian sid to kubunu
<volker> ive got some  problems with my ubuntu
<chaoticgeek> crap
<chaoticgeek> no 3d games work
<djk_> which packages include the admin mode fix in breezy?
<volker> i cant watch videos and i cant hear my MP3s:(
<AldeBaran> ..just by changing sources file :)
<volker> which packages should i install?
<chaoticgeek> I did an update for my entire system and the admin mode worked
<guillermito> qbit http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php?PHPSESSID=63b452c98999779c6b425b7872f7bbff&topic=876.0 here there's a way but I cant do the same as the guys does
<djk_> chaoticgeek: well, i don't want to update everything.
<chaoticgeek> then I cant help you
<chaoticgeek> sry
<djk_> chaoticgeek: pretty much just want to be able to set the clock
<AldeBaran> sudo ntpdate ?
<chaoticgeek> ya I have problems w/ the clock still
<AldeBaran> not sure what just happened..
<chaoticgeek> ubotu: tell volker about codecs
<chaoticgeek> there you go volker the codecs thing is the link that ubotu gave you
<chaoticgeek> that should help you with mp3s, and videos
<AldeBaran> so, can one get jigdo files for the live kubuntu CDs?
<AldeBaran> thyey aren't listed on the website or mirrors
<chaoticgeek> I dont know then
<nalioth> AldeBaran: you are correct, ask riddell about it when he arrives
<guillermito> qbit i coud do it doing the same as the instrucctions in the url I gave you
<Alde> nal: ok, thanx
<guillermito> it's a bit strage but..
<chaoticgeek> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/breezy/ if you scroll down find kubuntu-5.10-live-<your processor tyep>.jigdo
<chaoticgeek> its under all the cds
<Riddell> nalioth: hmm?
<chaoticgeek> it has the .iso and .torrent files along side too
<chaoticgeek> and all the install and live cds are there
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: there are NO jidgo files for live kubuntu
<chaoticgeek> I could have sworn I saw one
<nalioth> Riddell: Alde was pointing out there are no jidgo files for live kubuntu 5.10
<chaoticgeek> guess not
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: they exist for install images but not live ones
<chaoticgeek> I'm seeing things
<manveru> chaoticgeek: are they green and have no pants?
<chaoticgeek> no
<chaoticgeek> just .jigdo files
<manveru> damn, you can't make money with jigdo...
<chaoticgeek> volker did that link help you?
<chaoticgeek> volker:? are you there?
<volker> chaoticgeek: yes thanks very much:D
<Alde> hmmmm...hoary also doesn't have
<chaoticgeek> oh
<volker> chaoticgeek: sorry for beeing so slow;-)
<Riddell> no, you can't jigdo live CDs
<mrmarcel> hi
<chaoticgeek> hi
<Riddell> hi mrmarcel 
<Alde> riddell: pity, coz I'm sure it could save a lot of downloading
* Alde already has Ubuntu live CD but I want KDE :)
<Riddell> Alde: rsync
<Riddell> should half the download time
<Riddell> see KubuntuFiles on the wiki
<guillermito> bye bye
<djk_> Riddell: which packages include the admin mode fix in breezy?
<chaoticgeek> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<chaoticgeek> crap
<Riddell> djk_: kdebase-bin in breezy-updates
<chaoticgeek> ok well nalioth I keep getting an error, the one I just said
<Alde> riddell: mount ISO image, rsync, burn?
<chaoticgeek> do you know of any problems like this? It will not even start up
<djk_> Riddell: thanks.
<Riddell> Alde: just rsync the .iso file
<Alde> ok...will try, thanx :)
<chaoticgeek> anyone know of anyproblems where kate (advanced text editor) just stops working?
<chaoticgeek> I gte this error
<chaoticgeek> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<djk_> how do i delete a ppp connection created with pppoeconf?
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: open a konsole and type "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kate"
<Alde> I have... try run it command line and see what you get
<chaoticgeek> still get the same thing
<djk_> chaoticgeek: only had that problem in hoary with sudo kate..
<Alde> riddell: why is there no ssh installed on ubuntu live cd?
<chaoticgeek> I need some caffine
<nalioth> Alde: an ssh client is on the livecd
<Alde> nal: I meant server
<nalioth> Alde: install the 'ssh' pkg
<Alde> nal: I do. But I have to do it everytime I use the box
<Riddell> Alde: kubuntu has no servers by default
<Alde> ahhhh
<Kao|Sleep> anyone know how to import mail messages from thunderbird to kmail?
<asmz> Hello. I have problemas installing my USB adsl modem in KUbuntu 5.10; i'm using the eagle-usb driver, but the driver doesn't.. recognize? the modem connected to my PC. It's seems that only the "module" is charged, but only that. How can I search to solve this problem?
<qbit> Koa|Sleep: goto Tools and choose Import messages and select Thunderbird if the mails are local
<qbit> err - that to KaoticEvil   
<KaoticEvil> qbit: i didnt see thta option in kmail...
<KaoticEvil> that*
<qbit> I'm using Kontact with Kde 3.4.3 and I have that option under Kontact
<KaoticEvil> oh, its in kontact.. ok
<KaoticEvil> i was just looking in KMail
<djk_> i'd like to use my pppoe connection on someone elses computer since it's faster, how do i delete it afterwards? i use pppoeconf to configure it.
<KaoticEvil> qbit: they must have taken that out of KDE3.5rc1... because its not there
<qbit> ok
<KaoticEvil> *sigh*
<qbit> My Adept is showing kmail alone as installed but IIRC I installed kdepim manually and some plugins
<qbit> Maybe I got it when I did that
<chaoticgeek> wow, my college is of no help to me
<qbit> but I can't speak to 3.5rc1
<KaoticEvil> could be... altho i think kdepim got installed when i upgraded to rc1
<chaoticgeek> I can not get some infromation on a degree
<KaoticEvil> nevermind, it didnt get installed... getting it now
<KaoticEvil> ty qbit :)
<chaoticgeek> kdepim just finished for me
<KaoticEvil> i cant really see them removing a fdeauture such as that....
<qbit> these features get shuffled around from package to package every once in a while  :-)
<Myk3> hey how can i install stuff from the cd that wasnt installed on install
<chaoticgeek> tired
<Myk3> hey is there a way to install software from cd?
<dreamping> have someone integrated selinux to kubuntu?
<Myk3> im trying to install k3b from the cd
<Alde> riddell, nalioth, chaotic: thank you all for your help.
<Myk3> hu?
<Myk3> anyone
<nalioth> Myk3: what cd is it?
<Myk3> how can i chnage the default video player?
<Myk3> the ubuntu cd
<Myk3> 5.10
<Riddell> Myk3: k3b isn't on the ubuntu CD
<Myk3> damn
<penguinzdr> guys what must i do after installing kubuntu-desktop packages on ubuntu?
<Myk3> so can i just download the k3b pkg?
<Myk3> what other files will i need?
<nalioth> Myk3: use adept
<nalioth> Myk3: that is what adept is for
<penguinzdr> guys what must i do after installing kubuntu-desktop packages on ubuntu?
<nalioth> penguinzdr: log out and at the log in screen, click "sessions" and choose 'kde'
<pc22> how do i make this>>> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda5 /media/win      writable
<Myk3> that pc is  not on the net
<Myk3>  right noe
<Myk3> now
<manveru> pc22: excuse me but i seriously doubt it will work like that
<penguinzdr> nalioth: i see that synaptic now installs kdm
<pc22> yes it does work
<penguinzdr> how can i use it and no use gdm?
<Myk3> pc22 is it ntfs?
<pc22> dont worry its not windows
<nalioth> penguinzdr: you'll be fine
<manveru> pc22: ok...
<pc22> its ext3
<manveru> pc22: however, it should be mounted rw already
<penguinzdr> nalioth: ok, i worry if x server crash
<pc22> so whats the command?
<nalioth> penguinzdr: when kdm is installing, it will ask you which one you want, just keep gdm
<penguinzdr> nalioth: and if i select kdm?
<nalioth> penguinzdr: you'll use kdm and be happy
<penguinzdr> nalioth: great thanks
<zercosz> Hi
<mianos> wow
<mianos> i'm doing a make menuconfig on 2.6.14-2 source
<mianos> what is that? ipw2200 intel centrino wlan driver IN the kernel=
<mianos> =
<mianos> ?
<djk_> i'd like to use my pppoe connection on someone elses computer since it's faster, how do i delete it afterwards? i use pppoeconf to configure it.
<StR> Hi all!
<Myk3> so what files are required for k3b?
<StR> are ther already backports for breezy?
<Myk3> hey
<Myk3> the link is there but noe file
<Myk3> s
<Myk3> no files
<nalioth> Myk3: just use adept for install it
<Myk3> that pc is not on the net
<chaoticgeek> I'm back
<Myk3> is k3b on the old ubuntu cd?
<chaoticgeek> k3b is for kde so would it be on the kubuntu cd?
<Myk3> ok
<Myk3> so cd burning app for gnome?
<chaoticgeek> and also I belive you can go 'sudo apt-get install k3b'
<chaoticgeek> crap
<chaoticgeek> I cant remember right off hand
<Myk3> the pc is not on the net
<chaoticgeek> ah
<Myk3> so i want to either install off disk or dled it and install it via external/thumb drive
<chaoticgeek> gnomebaker is the cd/dvd burner for gnome
<Myk3> make sense?
<chaoticgeek> ya
<chaoticgeek> ubuntu should have ti
<Myk3> is it as good as k3b?
<chaoticgeek> I dont knwo
<chaoticgeek> know*
<Myk3> i dont see gnome baker
<card> meuh
<Myk3> ok so how can i install from the kubuntu cd?
<nalioth> Myk3: visit packages.ubuntu.com and search for k3b. you'll find all the depends there
<Myk3> "k3b"
<Myk3> k
<chaoticgeek> you can use the adept package manager to install from cd
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: k3b is not on the cd
<chaoticgeek> oh
<Myk3> even from the kubuntu cd?
<Myk3> cause i have 5.04 kubuntu
<chaoticgeek> so how easy is it to burn a dvd w/ k3b?
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: easy as pie
<chaoticgeek> I dont like pie
<mornfall> nalioth: pies are pretty hard... to cook
<chaoticgeek> how about cookies?
<chaoticgeek> lol
<nalioth> k3b is the best cd/dvd burner in ubuntu, imho
<chaoticgeek> ok
<chaoticgeek> I'll take your word for it
<chaoticgeek>  I got a question
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: what do you do with a question?
<Myk3> what was that link aqain
<Myk3> ?
<nalioth> packages.ubuntu.com
<chaoticgeek> Is there a big diffrence to d/l the DVD iso and install from that from the regular CD iso?
<Myk3> more stuff
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: no difference at all. the dvd has a live and install image on it
<Myk3> ?
<nalioth> Myk3: no sir.
<Myk3> o so it has both
<chaoticgeek> ok
<Myk3> instead of both cds
<chaoticgeek> thats what I was thinking
<chaoticgeek> I was able to install some stuff from the DVD iso to windows before I got kubnutu up and going
<chaoticgeek> but that goes along w/ the free cd project
<Myk3> where do i type it in
<Myk3> directories?>
<acvardar> having problem with the admin password it returns an error "error-kde su" su returned an error. how can i avoid this problem
<cvardar> having problem with the admin password it returns an error "error-kde su" su returned an error. how can i avoid this problem? any idea?
<chaoticgeek> cvardar: you need to update kdebase-bin in breezy-updates
<cvardar> now i cannto conenct to internet becaus ei even cannot modify my ip settings how can i get that package?
<nalioth> cvardar: avoid using '
<nalioth> su'
<nalioth> cvardar: 'su' is for other linux distros, not (k)ubuntu
<cvardar> avoid? without su how can i change admin related setttings?
<nalioth> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<nalioth> cvardar: you also need to update your broken admin package as chaoticgeek points out
<chaoticgeek> well I'm of to te wild web to find a tv tuner program to watch tv with :) wish me luck
<chaoticgeek> yay I'm rihgt
<chaoticgeek> right*
<hantsjim> hello all
<chaoticgeek> lets see what kdetv does
<hantsjim> anyone else had trouble with wireless after the adept update?..
<cvardar> what about the kubuntu itself doe snot it uses su? because i even cannot enter to admin mode from gui applicatiosn for example admin mode of network settings.
<hantsjim> cvardar, that is a bug, for which you need to update to the latest version of kcontrol
<hantsjim> although if you do that like I did, you lose wireless
<hantsjim> and I cant seem to get it back!
<nalioth> cvardar: your admin controls are broken. 
<nalioth> cvardar: it is a known bug, see what chaoticgeek said to you above
<brokenbro> w the crims
<brokenbro> i'M italian!
<hantsjim> has anyone else lost wireless after updating?..
<brokenbro> seek and destroy!
<cvardar> ok letme try thank you 
<KaoticEvil> well, whoever that was that suggested installing kdepim to import my mail from t'bird to kmail.. you were right :) cheers!
<chaoticgeek> holy shit
<chaoticgeek> getting a tv tuner program and my tv tuner card is gonna be fun
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: language please, and keep religion out of here, too
<KaoticEvil> lol @ keep religion out
<chaoticgeek> lol religion
<card> hi
<card> do you can speak french on another chan for kubuntu?
<nalioth> #kubuntu-fr or #ubuntu-fr
<card> tx man
<nalioth> no problem
<chaoticgeek> ok kdetv is not working
<cvardar> from where cna i download kdebase-bin latest version .deb file and how can i install it without haveing adminsitrative rights (i mean when su command is not functioning)
<nalioth> cvardar: visit kubuntu.org
<cvardar> good idea.
<nalioth> cvardar: dont use su
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cvardar about root
<tilo> Yay
<noteventime> :P
<noteventime> Any kde gurus here? :D
<manveru> how guruistic do he have to be?
<manveru> -do+does
<noteventime> hehe
<noteventime> Not too guru i think ;)
<noteventime> I actualy rather need a KDM guru
<manveru> well, that's something different
<manveru> but maybe i can help you
<noteventime> Sometimes when i try to login after i logout  i cant write anything in the txtboxes
<manveru> in this case, restart X
<manveru> at least it solves the problem for me
<cvardar> guruistic approach :)
<noteventime> :P Thats what i usualy do
<manveru> ^^
<noteventime> Hehe, thanks anyway
<manveru> sorry, i'm in no way a guru, and never thought more about this problem
<cvardar> comeon thisis not a microsoft product,, there should be a way to solve that problem.
<cvardar> ;)
<noteventime> Yep...
<manveru> well, go on and do it...
<noteventime> There IS someway... But i dont know it.
<noteventime> Maybe its because of moodin
<manveru> i won't be able to solve it, since there is not even a error-message or something to focus on
<manveru> and it's not like i would login that often...
<manveru> also you could use gdm
<noteventime> :P im on a laptop so it happens quite often
<manveru> (wich doesn't provide shutdown for kde - so you solve a problem by creating a new one, wich sounds very much like murphys law...)
<noteventime> :p
<chaoticgeek> looks like I have to trouble shoot kdetv
<chaoticgeek> but thats for when I'm not so tired
<manveru> chaoticgeek: aim at the head... it has no heart
<chaoticgeek> kdetv?
<manveru> yeah... isn't it just a gui for something else?
<chaoticgeek> I dont know
<manveru> in case of doubt just ignore what i said and use killall kdetv
<chaoticgeek> it was just one of the programs that I saw that could do tv like what I needed
<manveru> i've never tried it - is it for analog or digital?
<chaoticgeek> I dont know
<manveru> do you use satellite or antenna?
<chaoticgeek> wintv program for windows automaticly set it all up for me
<chaoticgeek> cable
<manveru> that's digital then
<chaoticgeek> coax connection
<chaoticgeek> I just want to be able to record some shows and watch some tv w/ it
<manveru> it all comes down to the _just_ :)
<chaoticgeek> my anime thats on when I sleep and when my roomie is using his tv so I can watch other stuff
<manveru> well, i use a normal tv with HD-recorder to do it...
<Mars_^> Hi
<freemanen> If have ubuntu and install  kubuntudesktop I just get it in english. How do I get in swedish?
<cvardar> i am having problem about the su, as advised i tried to update kdebase-bin using kdesu command but again i receive an error and cannot do anythign that requires admin rights any idea?
<nalioth> freemanen: join #kubuntu and ask
<nalioth> wait this is #kubuntu  (oh i'm so confused)
<Mars_^> how can i remove task manager from kxdocker?
<cvardar> 137 people on the list and nobody has an idea how to make access rights working, it is a fresh install, and from the first moment sudo and kdesu and also admin buttons onthe gui applicatiosn are not funstioning, always returnung kde-su error.
* chippie83 is away: Away at the moment
<Asashi> hey all
<Asashi> anyone have a moment to help me with something? 
<nalioth> Asashi|help: ask your question
<Asashi|help> does anyone know if there is a way to install kubuntu to hard drive from live cd or is the install destro seperate?
<Asashi|help> just did :)
<Asashi|help> distro*
<nalioth> Asashi|help: they are seperate
<jjesse> install is seperate right now, in dapper you will be able to install from the live cd
<jjesse> only one cd 
<Asashi|help> ok..thanks for your help :)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<_rolf> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<_g> hi
<Myk3> hey
<_g> Ich htte mal eine Frage bez. KDE
<Myk3> hu?
<nalioth> fr deutsch, fragen sie im #ubuntu-de, oder #kubuntu-de
<_g> meep. Sorry.
<Myk3> english?
<nalioth> Myk3: english what?
<_g> I've got a question referring to KDE
<Myk3> ok
<_g> Ive just installed KDE and got following "problem": Window-Captions and Menu-texts are extremely bold (Im currently uploading a Picture)
<_g> http://img493.imageshack.us/img493/1098/bildschirmphoto19eu.png
<_rolf> for xubuntu i just need to apt-get install xfce4 right?
<_g> or xfld-desktop (meta package)
<raphink> this is normal _g
<raphink> this is how KDE looks on kubuntu by default
<_g> mhh. Im not blind XD
<raphink> you can change the settings in kcontrol
<_g> where exactly?
<_g> Appearance->Fonts ?
<nalioth> robin_: no, xubuntu-desktop
<nalioth> crap
<nalioth> _rolf: no, xubuntu-desktop
<raphink> yes g
<_rolf> nalioth: ah okay, thanks
<_g> but the sizes are already set to "10" and it looks nicely in the preview
<_g> but not on the desktop
<_rolf> will the printer settings done in kde stay?
<_g> ok. Done. 9 looks much better. Thank you :)
<Mars_^> How to update kxdocker?
* chippie83 is back.
* nikkia yawns
<nalioth> nikkia: yawn? ya been playin WoW all week long..
<nikkia> erm, no, i've been working like crazy for the last 8 hours
<nikkia> well, 7hr45
<nalioth> i finally put breezy on my powermac
<nalioth> sound works now
<nikkia> managed to get about 80% of my 'expected to be completed by thursday' workload done today
<nikkia> anyway, time for some 'early' WoW i think, be back tomorrow :)
<nalioth> nikkia: have fun, (use the $$sys$ to your advantage)
<StR> Hi all
<StR> how do I install the amarok 1.3.5?
<slow-motion> hallo
<_rolf> nalioth: when i reboot or shutdown i get a Couldn't evaluate GTM error with some numbers (goes away too fast, so not sure what they are).. what does it mean?
<nalioth> _rolf: never heard of that
<StR> anyone already using amarok1.3.5?
<manveru> StR: if you want it, build it
<nalioth> a few of us
<StR> manveru: I downloaded the .deb from the kubuntu site, but I don't know how to install it (upgrade my existing one)
<manveru> StR: well, i tried it and it kept crashing, so i switched back to my old 1.5.1
<manveru> StR: you just do dpkg -i whateverthispackageiscalled.deb
<StR> manveru: that will overwrite the one I have installed now?
<cvardar> yes, if never.
<cvardar> if newer
<StR> cvardar: thanks
<cvardar> welcome, her ei have a question about admin rights on a  fresh install of latest kubuntu 
<cvardar> i can not do anythign that requires admin rights, it gives kde-su error.
<_rolf> will the desktop shrtcuts i have in kde be available in xfce?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell StR about checkinstall
<nalioth> StR: better to build it from source and use checkinstall to install it
<cvardar> nobody has an idea about the kde-su error?
<cvardar> what a bad feeling to be ignored :(
<_rolf> cvardar: i'd assume the in the /topic mentioned "admin mode fix" fixes that
<cvardar> shoudl i check it in wiki?
<nalioth> cvardar: you're not being ignored. i see everything you type
<nalioth> cvardar: no one knows the answer to your question
<cvardar> :(
<nalioth> cvardar: the wiki or forums is a good place to go, i'd check kubuntu.org first
<cvardar> people says about kubuntu.org but ic annot see any support page instead of redirecting to forums and chat, is there anythign i am missing?
<icewt> _rolf: you can't place shortcuts on desktop in xfce by default
<_rolf> icewt: how can i get quick access to certain progs in xfce then
<icewt> _rolf: well, you could place them in the xfce panel
<_rolf> icewt: good enough i suppose, will the printer settings done in kde be available in xfce?
<icewt> _rolf: can't say, i haven't had kde installed when i have used xfce
<nalioth> cvardar: come to #kubuntu-offtopic please
<jpatrick> hi OculusAquilae 
<icewt> _rolf: you can find some desktop solutions for xfce there http://www.lynucs.org/?xfce - if you are lucky, people have mentioned all the programs they have used ;)
<OculusAquilae> hi jpatrick
<_rolf> icewt: thanks :)
<KaoticEvil> is there a way to change the views for konqueror?
<KaoticEvil> i remember there being a way to make your own views.. but i cant seem to find it now
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: in the view menu
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: i cant save the ones i want tho
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: tools > save profile
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: i dont have that option
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: sorry, it's settings (dont you ever explore your menus?)
<KaoticEvil> yeah, i do..
<KaoticEvil> hmmm.. that only allows me the option to overwrite existing setups :-\
<KaoticEvil> that kinda sux0rz.
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: have you saved A previous one?
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: i cant.. it wont let me create a new profile.
<nalioth> you are just overwriting the Default
<nalioth> dont creat anything
<KaoticEvil> hmm.. save and rename, perhaps..
<KaoticEvil> blah.. long way around..
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: i dont have those on my konq
<KaoticEvil> and the only one i can rename is "simple browsing" o_o
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: you are in a browser, no?
<KaoticEvil> yeah
<KaoticEvil> i go Settings -> Configure View Profiles...
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: yeah, that's the new dumbed down menu. Lemme find the link that shows how to get your normal menus back again.
<nalioth> dont you want to save the browser settings as they ar now?
<KaoticEvil> ah, that would be great
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: yeah.. but i want my oen name for it ;)
<nalioth> i've got the 'dumbed menus' and have 'save profile'
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: the default settings are easy to return to, and it's YOUR box and YOUR account. who else is gonna be naming it ?
<Niomi> how do you set default browser in KDE?
<LeeJunFan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79941
<KaoticEvil> hey LeeJunFan :)
<LeeJunFan> oops, that's for KaoticEvil 
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: i dont understand at all
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: i want to create a new profile name.
<KaoticEvil> completely different than the ones that are already there... but i also want to preserve the existing ones
<KaoticEvil> however, if i go Settings -> Save View Profile "<foo>" it overwrites the existing one :-\
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: you are only overwriting the default
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: the default will forever be in /usr/lib/kde/blah
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: i dont have the default profile loaded tho...
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: go to the URL LeeJunFan sent
<KaoticEvil> i did :)
<LeeJunFan> !go menu
<ubotu> hmm... go menu is Konqueror in kubuntu now has lamer menus, to restore konqueror to it's full powered menus visit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79941 and follow the instructions there.
<KaoticEvil> LOL!
<nalioth> i guess my thoughts are " why does KaoticEvil need more than one browsing profile?"
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: because im difficult like that ;)
<nalioth> LeeJunFan: dont send that forum post any more
<LeeJunFan> why?
<nalioth> LeeJunFan: there is an official one at kubuntu.org
<LeeJunFan> where?
<nalioth> http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<nalioth> forums are full of unmoderated crackpots
<LeeJunFan> nalioth: no problem I'll change it now, thanks.
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: WHY do you need more than one browsing profile?
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: because i want a small menu in my panel that allows me to load a differnet konqi profile for file browsing, vs one for web browsing... different home pages and such :)
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: ummm make a new icon that has konqueror --profile filemanagement    as the command
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: thats what i intend to do... but i want to get them setup the way i like first :)
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: better yet, type in a konsole "konqueror --help
* KaoticEvil is just difficult sometimes
<LeeJunFan> nalioth: removing the "go" menu doesn't really make things easier to use either, having an easy to find way to get to Autostart is nice.
<nalioth> make me crazed
<LeeJunFan> Mandrake did tons of "dumbing down" stuff like that, which is why I'm now using kubuntu :-/
* nalioth can hear his whiskey bottle calling him
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: i noticed that as well...
<KaoticEvil> LOL nalioth.. some of us just like having things "just so"... im one of them :P
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: yeah, I don't think bein an expert should be a pre-requisite to have expert options. :)
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: exactly! :)
<kdude> hello!
<kdude> any samba gurus here?
<nalioth> kdude: just ask your question
<LeeJunFan> in any instance ubotu now understands 'go menu' and 'profiles' if anyone else asks.
<kdude> I have setup samba as a PDC. However, I can only login with username and nopassword, even though there is a password set.. WindowsXP is the client.
<kdude> I want a username:password login method.. what property is causing this?
<LeeJunFan> kdude: and you've set a password for samba with smbpasswd right?
<kdude> LeeJunFan: I think I did.. le'me reset it and try again.. smbpasswd right?
<LeeJunFan> kdude: also - do you have any "auth methods =" in your /etc/samba/smb.conf?   ---- yes smbpasswd
<LeeJunFan> kdude: smbpasswd [username]  to be exact.
<LeeJunFan> kdude: smbpasswd -a [username]  to add a user.
<kdude> LeeJunFan: I did smbpasswd -U'user'..
<kdude> LeeJunFan: it changed..
<kdude> le'me try re-login again on windows. Brb.
<LeeJunFan> kdude: or that :)
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: I see on my system with RC1 that Riddell has not setup the simplebrowser (at least yet) for RC1. There's an rc file for it in /usr/share/apps/konqueror though.
<kdude> LeeJunFan:  ;) your da bomb.. that worked..
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan: cool...
<kdude> LeeJunFan: I thought that Unix->Samba syncrhonization supposed to take care of the username and the password..
<KaoticEvil> i may just go about hacking up the profile files themselves :P
<kdude> LeeJunFan: I have one more problem.. I have another account, that is disabled by Samba, even though it is enabled in Linux..
<kdude> any suggestions>
<LeeJunFan> kdude: it's disabled apparently. Has something to do with encryption - I haven't used it in years myself.
<LeeJunFan> kdude: you may just need to add them. smbpasswd -a [user] 
<kdude> but it is enabled in Linux.. that's what I use to logon to my linux box.
<djk_> hi, booting dies at "starting hotplug subsytem" almost always on my laptop. what should i do?
<kdude> LeeJunFan: It is already added.. maybe I need to delete and add it again.
<LeeJunFan> kdude: maybe just the passwd thing. Even though you can log in on linux smb might not have it in it's smbpasswd file.
<paines> hi
<paines> I bought myself a TFT ( before I had a crt), and now some of the fonts look crappy
<kdude> LeeJunFan: I tried the passwd thingi.. but it told me machine 127.0.0.1 rejected the (anonymous) password change: Error was : Account disabled.
<paines> antialising is on
<LeeJunFan> kdude: smbpassw -e [user] 
<LeeJunFan> kdude: to enable it.
<LeeJunFan> kdude: smbpasswd --help will show you a lot of options, 'man smbpasswd' will of course show you more in depth instructions for use.
<kdude> LeeJunFan: that didn't work.
<LeeJunFan> kdude: I wonder if you can delete the user and re-add them, smbpasswd -x [user]  will remove their entry from the smbpasswd file.
<kdude> LeeJunFan: tried that already dude.. didn't work.
<kdude> LeeJunFan: Kept getting the Account disabled message.
<kdude> LeeJunFan: Do you think it has anything to do with the unix groups the account is in?
<LeeJunFan> kdude: I dunno, I can't create that error here either by locking or unlocking the samba nor the unix username.
<kdude> it's in adm,admin,users..plus more.
<LeeJunFan> kdude: I think it has to do with the password sync you turned on. It won't let smbpasswd change the system password I think.
<LeeJunFan> kdude: I really haven't done much with password sync myself in recent years.
<LeeJunFan> kdude: you may also want to look at options -i and -m in manpage for smbpasswd, as they correspond to PDC setup.
<kdude> k
<LeeJunFan> sorry I can't be of more help.
<kdude> LeeJunFan: no prob man.. you helped me alot.. I did 'su' at the shell, ran the smbpasswd  -x user.. -a user.. and i got results..
<kdude> I didn't get results the lasttime..
<kdude> it actually worked this time LeeJunFan: ..thanks again.
<kdude> I wasn't executing the commands as 'su'
<LeeJunFan> ah. cool.
<LeeJunFan> hey, it's Knowerrors! look everyone Knowerrors is here! :)
<oracel> :s
<LeeJunFan> There, now I can check that off my to-do list for today: "Make someone feel special"
<LeeJunFan> :p
<Knowerrors> Wooo Hooo, Ima soo spacial afeelin :)
<libben> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29398
<LeeJunFan> lol
<kdude> LeeJunFan: is there any synchronisation that creates the /profiles/username automatically? Or do I have to manually create that directory myself for each user I need roaming profile for?
<LeeJunFan> kdude: I beleive you have to add them manually.
<LeeJunFan> kdude: that's so you don't end up giving samba access by default and giving it to someone who you don't want to have it.
<kdude> LeeJunFan: one more thing.
<Knowerrors> Hey LeeJunFan: I just downloaded wine cvs overnight by modem, not sure if I got it all... got 35.8MB, any way to check if thats all?
<kdude> LeeJunFan: How do you give a user Administrative rights on WindowsXP when logged in to the samba PDC?
<LeeJunFan> Knowerrors: go to the directory it created and run cvs update -PCd - to get anything missing or changed
<LeeJunFan> kdude: got me on that one. :)
<kdude> LeeJunFan: :) hehe! Do you do any remote User/Domain administration?
<LeeJunFan> kdude: very little. I try to avoid windows as much as possible.
<LeeJunFan> kdude: I work with lots of unix servers. :)
<kdude> ;) hehe!!. I have no choice.. I use Visual Studio.Net..
<Flosoft> does anyone know about KVIRC integration in Ubuntu? Y there is such an old version?
<LeeJunFan> kdude: that's how I learn everything about windows - when I have no other choice.
<kdude> LeeJunFan: I was only wondering what's the best tool to remotely administer the Domain, and Users from a GUI mode, and not from console.
<Knowerrors> thx LeeJunFan , thats working, dlin more now
<LeeJunFan> kdude: might look into webmin for samba admin and config. There's also a program called SWAT that will change any option under the sun for samba.
<LeeJunFan> kdude: for either of those you will need to enable your linux root account by setting a password for root if you have not done so already.
<LeeJunFan> kdude: actually webmin you won't need to, that one you just need to put a password in.
<kdude> LeeJunFan: Webmin ha?... true.. I'll see what options webmin have.. I tried SRVTOOLS.EXE from microsoft..
<kdude> it ran ok. loaded the domain, and users,, but it gave an error on the unix group.. saying no such group..
<kdude> i'll google srvtools.exe to see why that happened.. apart from that. i'll stick with webmin.. I like the srvtools.exe though cause it gives me a nice listview of users, and lot of options via windows.
<kdude> anyways dude.. have to get some work done.. lata
<LeeJunFan> kdude: I think you have to make sure the user you are logging in as from windows is a member of a group that is defined as admin for the domain in your smb.conf.
<LeeJunFan> later.
<Flosoft> does anyone know about KVIRC integration in Ubuntu? Y there is such an old version?
<oneman> Hi
<oneman> Can someone provide me with the /etc/networking/interfaces file and /etc/apt/sources.list file, im writing a  quick howto to include for ubuntu/kubuntu users but i dont have it installed and I need to reference those files
<nalioth> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<freemanen> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<freemanen> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<freemanen> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<freemanen> what does this error mean?
<LeeJunFan> oneman: I could give you mine, but they are configured for my system of course.
<oneman> LeeJunFan, thats fine actualy because ive seen the originals so I can it close enough
<oneman> that would do me much good
<LeeJunFan> oneman: how do you want them?
<oneman> http://www.rafb.net/paste/
<nalioth> freemanen: install kde-devel
<freemanen> oki thanks
<nalioth> freemanen: watch your priv msgs
<nalioth> ubotu: tell freemanen about xincludes
<nalioth> freemanen: those two bits of info SHOULD fix you up
<freemanen> ???
<LeeJunFan> oneman: hrm, I just noticed my interfaces file is pretty much empty - I config my wireless with a script. :)
<nalioth> freemanen: the kde-devel and the priv msg from ubotu should fix you up
<freemanen> oki
<murray_> when locking session, it seems like the kde screensaver kicks in
<murray_> is there a way to get xscreensaver instead?
<Flosoft> does anyone know about KVIRC integration in Ubuntu? Y there is such an old version?
<LeeJunFan> oneman: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/U0goRB27.html
<nalioth> Flosoft: visit kubuntu.org and see about the newer ones
<corona> hi in adept i am getting an error against the amarok package..it says BROKEN install and i cant remove it
<Flosoft> well there is none in the apt-get sources ...
<Flosoft> there is only 2.***
<Flosoft> out @ the moment is 3.20
<LeeJunFan> corona: apt-get -f install amarok
<corona> LeeJunFan: it says E: The package amarok needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Flosoft> is there anyone here that makes the list of apps that are each included in a Kubuntu Release?
<Flosoft> so that anyone could update the release of KVIrc to 3.20
<oneman> LeeJunFan, thanks
<oneman> http://industrialstrengthsolutions.com/ubuntu-centrino/
<corona> LeeJunFan: its still borken :( and nothing seems to work
<nalioth> corona: where did you get amarok in the first place?
<corona> from the kubuntu page i got 1.3.5
<LeeJunFan> corona: what about removing it with dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq amarok?
<corona> i shall try that
<corona> it says need an action option??? i dont understand
<LeeJunFan> corona: add a -r in there
<nalioth> corona: then go get it again and use dpkg to install it
<nalioth> LeeJunFan: forcing is never a good option
<corona> it removed it and said forcing is a bad idea...
<corona> it also said always install and then remove..but then thats kind of funny ;)
<corona> i have both gstreamer and amarok 1.3.5 can someone give me the dpkg command so that it installs...i have been mucking around with adept and apt-get both were giving problems
<oneman> LeeJunFan, can I get one more thing from you
<oneman> LeeJunFan, can I get your /boot/grub/menu.lst 
<oneman> Or if anyone has a nearly stock one ;] 
<nalioth> corona: when you install and remove, it gets all the pieces that are left when you --force it
<corona> ok so you mean i should install it and then remove it before finally installing it again...
<oneman> Gah
<oneman> Allmost done with this howto ;] 
<LeeJunFan> oneman: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/eS10FT88.html
<oneman> Rad 
<oneman> thanks!
<LeeJunFan> np, I think that one is totally stock.
<_thumper_> Hi All, anyone else getting superkaramba crashing every now and then?
<_thumper_> On 3.5RC1
<_thumper_> Also, since the upgrade I've lost the icons in Kontact for mark as spam / not spam
<LeeJunFan> _thumper_: in the menu or on the message list?
<LeeJunFan> _thumper_: nevermind, they both work on mine anyway. The spam icons that is.
<oneman> http://industrialstrengthsolutions.com/ubuntu-centrino/ << thanks its done
<oneman> hope it helps someone
<_thumper_> LeeJunFan, it was on the menu bar
<LeeJunFan> _thumper_: works for me.
<LeeJunFan> _thumper_: are you using something other than crystal for your iconset?
<LeeJunFan> _thumper_: also - is this for a new user account created after updating to RC1 or an existing one (which may have icons saved in the $HOME/.kde dir)?
<_thumper_> LeeJunFan, existing user.  Same one that it was installed with
<corona> anyone help me a bit with amarok?
<_thumper_> Not sure on the icon set though
<LeeJunFan> _thumper_: hrm, that's odd then.
<manveru> corona: what's your problem?
<corona> manveru: hi i shall paste it
<manveru> corona: just give me a short description
<corona> manveru: it says SWFDEC: ERROR....tag func define font_2:langcode1
<corona> manveru: is it something to do with libtag?
<manveru> corona: no, it looks like you want to play a flash-movie...
<manveru> corona: please try it at #amarok
<corona> manveru: ok
<toby> Does anyone know why, when I change my IP from DHCP to fixed, I lose my network connection? I am behind a router, and have my other PC (XP) on fixed IP.
<manveru> toby: this is how it works...
<toby> i.e. if DHCP gives me 192.168.2.2 then I can connect fine, but if I choose 192.168.2.2 then I have no connection
<manveru> toby: you get your network-config through dhcp - if you don't specify a gateway you have no connection
<toby> So, under the 'routes' tab in my System Settings/Network Settings, I have 'Default Gateway IP: 192.168.2.1'. That is my router. Should I use the WAN gateway IP instead?
<toby> (fwiw, on the other PC, I use 192.168.2.1)
<LeeJunFan> toby: no - your router is right.
<LeeJunFan> toby: can you ping your router?
<toby> Good question. I shall leave, try, and return....
<LeeJunFan> toby: you may have your netmask set wrong, in which case if your subnet mask doesn't encompass the IP address of your router then your computer can't talk to your router.
<toby> 255.255.255.0 - pretty standard stuff
<spiral> hi
<toby> brb
<toby> I'm back! Whether my IP is static or dynamic, when pinging my router, I get 'ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted'
<manveru> do it via sudo
<toby> manveru: I tried that, but to no avail. Same message.
<manveru> hmm, not sure what this is then - maybe you could google it
<LeeJunFan> toby: do you have any type of firewall setup on your linux box?
<LeeJunFan> toby: I think something set sysctl to not allow icmp or something.
<toby> *reads /var/log/messages* *sees many ICMP packets* *slaps forehead*
<toby> LeeJunFan: thx :D
<LeeJunFan> toby: try this 'sysctl net.ipv4.icmp_echo_ignore_all'
<liqs> hi all
<liqs> can someone please tell me why i cannot access my (ntfs) partitions from kubuntu even though they are mounted as rw?
<toby> ...test
<toby> am I disconnected?
<toby> ...test...
<manveru> passed
<liqs> it says either i have no permission (in KDE) or it was read only (console)
<sampan> liqs, ntfs is "read only" 
<liqs> okay, but why can't i even read it then?
<toby> Okay, I
<sampan> are the permissions set right?
<liqs> i would say so, but i'm not sure
<liqs> what do you need to tell me if they're right?
<toby> Okay, I've opened my firewall and am able to ping my router when my IP is static. IRC and WWW do not work however.
<corona> manveru: hey i had this swfdec installed: a gstreamer plugin- removed it and it works now. thanks anyway
<sampan> liqs, have you mounted it?  manually, or is it in your fstab? 
<liqs> it's  in fstab, should i post the mountingoptions?
<sampan> liqs, sure ... my fstab line for my ntfs partition is a simple one: /dev/hdb1       /media/windata     ntfs    umask=0222        0       0
<liqs> okay, mine is more complex... maybe i should just reduce it
<liqs> dev/hda2 /windows/daten1 ntfs defaults,uid=0,gid=100,auto,rw,user 0 0
<liqs> what does umask=0222 do?
<sampan> hrmmmmm ... i'm a newb, but maybe the defaults is what's doing it with the permissions... i'm not even sure what the umask=0222 does (too newb) but i got it from wiki's and faqs
<sampan> :X
<liqs> okay, i'll just try
<palodequeso> How can I check to make sure my laptop cpu scaling is working?
<sampan> liqs, just doing some googling and umask=0222 gives users read-only access
<liqs> hm, i changed the line in fstab accordingly but after remounting it still says no permission
<sampan> hrmmmm 
<liqs> i'll read a bit about mounting, maybe it helps :)
<sampan> sometimes reading does wonders!  D:
<sampan> errrr :D
<liqs> btw,i got another problem. my soundcard is reported busy and all  output is rerouted to /dev/null
<TheVox> anybody else having trouble upgrading to kde3.5rc1?
<sampan> liqs, what are the permissions on your /windows/daten1/ directory?  maybe all you need is to change that to 555 ?
<liqs> it also gives me an error due to read only
<Bicchi> there is a program that i like but right now its on "universe candidate" wish list and not on the repositories. How long does it usually take before it goes into the repositories and be available to everyone.
<sampan> liqs, can you do sudo chmod 555 /windows/daten1/  ?  
<liqs> no, same error
<sampan> weird ... i'm stumped (of course that's not saying much ... i get stumped with the easiest things in linux)
<liqs> yeah, i know that feeling. knowing most intimate details in windows and then being unable to even access my files in linux...
<liqs> but it's sth new to learn :)
<sampan> lol yeah ... it gets funny though when i actually do solve something, but then can't remember how or what i did to solve it
<sampan> i feel like the proverbial monkeys banging on typewriters to produce shakespeare's plays -- eventually if i try everything something will work -- but i'll never be able to repeat it again :/
<liqs> hehe. well at least i have no hardware (except my soundcard) that doesn't work out of the box
<liqs> suse was much worse in that respect
<oracel> I just tried out that 2.6.14 kernel with the ck5 patchset, I didn't notice any difference except the rubberband being even slower than usual, and that wifi didn't work
<MT> o.0
<liqs> yeah :D
<liqs> got it
<liqs> i just deletet the line from fstab and mounted manually
<liqs> now its at least readable for root
<MT> my eth0 wont enable, i try enabling it in kcontrol and it just reverts back to being disabled right before my eyes
<_alessandro> hellllo
<LjL> guys, i suppose kubuntu.org's kde 3.5rc1 repository is being updated, as my aptitude is trying to update a lot of packages but i get 404s for most of them?
<callisto> does anyone else in here have an ati mobility card?
<funkyHat> is amaroK working by default in breezy? or do i still need to install a different version/do other odd stuff?
<callisto> it works for me amarok that is
<LjL> i think it worked by default, but don't quite remember
<cryptom> is there anyone from switzerland? how do I have to set LC_* in /etc/environment to get everything in english, except the characterlayout in swiss german and the possibility to write  
<callisto> does anyone else experience freezes when they have 3d accel. and use the shortcut keys to switch between displays
<che_benway> my system stops during bootup when it gets to LOOKING UP NETWORK INTERFACES. Can anyone help?
<manveru> stops or just takes a long time?
<che_benway> sorry. takes a VERY long time
<manveru> this is dhcp searching for a dhcp-server
<manveru> you can speed it up with setting a static ip-address if you don't use dhcp
<che_benway> ok
<MT> my eth0 wont enable, i try enabling it in kcontrol and it just reverts back to being disabled right before my eyes
<manveru> this is done by the system-settings>network
<che_benway> i think i get assigned on by my ISP
<manveru> che_benway: no, not for eth0 i would say
<manveru> MT: common bug... tho i don't know if it isn't solved already
<MT> well is there an easy workaround? :-/
<che_benway> manveru: i am in settings now. the only options i have are dhcp and boot p
<Firetech> is 3.5rc1 stable enough for everyday use?
<manveru> Firetech: for every-day crashes maybe :)
<manveru> MT: searching for a bugfix, the only workaround i know is editing your network-config by hand
<che_benway> manveru: should i change to bootp?
<MT> :-[
<manveru> che_benway: not sure what you are seeing at the moment
<MT> other than that kubuntu is mighty slick
<manveru> che_benway: how does your network-setup look like? how do you connect to the internet?
<che_benway> manveru:
<che_benway> manveru: i have a broadband connection. always on
<che_benway> in network settings i have the following:
<che_benway> Automatic - DHCP or BOOTP. And Maunal ( ip address and netmask)
<manveru> che_benway: what kind of broadband?
<manveru> che_benway: satellite, adsl, cable?
<liqs> if i convert my ntfs-partitions to fat32 i should be able to read/write from both windows and linux, right? if so, how do i do it, without loosing data
<che_benway> cable
<che_benway> manveru: cable
<manveru> che_benway: so dhcp should work for you i guess
<manveru> che_benway: have no experience with cable, you know :) i don't know how you connect
<KaoticEvil> hey everyone :)
<Firetech> manveru: does it crash a lot?
<manveru> che_benway: but i guess you should set it to manual (ip-address 192.168.0.1)
<manveru> hey KaoticEvil could use some help :)
<che_benway> manveru: it worked fine up till Friday. My ISP disconnected my service. I got it installed today but then i geth this issue on booting up
<KaoticEvil> manveru: uhh.. i dont know if im the one to ask.. but i can try :)
<manveru> Firetech: not sure, didn't try, it's only what i have heard
<manveru> liqs: you should be able to read/write without converting them (wich is not gonna work without formatting)
<che_benway> Oh. The other thing. My network card blew (not sure how). But I replaced it and got a  connection
<liqs> manveru: well atm i can mount & read as root, and do nothing as user
<manveru> liqs: did you read the forums and wiki on ntfs?
<MT> now all thats left is to get ipcop to go online :/
<manveru> che_benway: well, this might be your new card looking for a address
<manveru> che_benway: just give it one, doesn't matter when it gets another one later on
<liqs> manveru: wiki didn't really tell me much about ntfs, where do i find the forums?
<manveru> MT: still searching :) i'm a bit busy here ^^
<che_benway> manveru: ok. will try that. thanks for all your help
<manveru> liqs: http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Noaires> anybody try building wine from cvs, and get to the end where it asks for root password?  it doesn't accept the sudo password and fails... whats up here?
<liqs> thx manveru :) *wandering off to the forums*
<manveru> MT: found a good article for you http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-82258.html
<manveru> puh... now to you Noaires :)
<manveru> did you follow the instructions from the wiki for wine?
<pv_> there are debs for wine on winehq.org
<manveru> yeah... are they built daily?
<Noaires> no, Im using this howto: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996&highlight=Internet+Explorer+Wine
<MT> thanks manveru
<manveru> Internet Explorer works in wine??
<Noaires> yeah, hehe, you didn't know that?!!!
<manveru> kinda cool :)
<manveru> i've never used wine...
<Noaires> I fixed it, had to do sudo make install
<pv_> they are quite recent, 0.9.1 or so. 
<MT> ie in wine? what a waste :P
<manveru> that means - i've never got deeper than installing it
<Noaires> they assume you have a root account with the cvs install
<manveru> Noaires: just do sudo -i before
<Noaires> MT: some websites just won't run w/o IE, especially many finanical or ecommerce sites, also good for testing web pages I make myself
<Noaires> 90% or so of net users are on IE
<manveru> indeed
<manveru> i have a windows-pc standing here for that...
<manveru> never thought about running it in wine
<MT> 90%?
<MT> its 85 now :P
<manveru> MT: depends on the page :)
<manveru> think /. is down to 50% by now
<MT> well /. is a bunch of leftist geeks ;)
<manveru> ^^
<manveru> even my parents use firefox now
<MT> my grandpa uses it :P
<notech> hi
<MT> and my dad, which was the hardest
<MT> hi notech
<manveru> well, getting them to linux might prove impossible
<Noaires> Hey manveru: how bout this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89854 ?
<notech> could you suggest me some repositories to add to sources.list where i can find more software?
<MT> manveru
<MT> im slowly working them to linux
<Noaires> my folks are already on linux
<manveru> ubotu: tell notech about repositories
<MT> well my family never noticed when i switched thunderbird in for outlook
<manveru> MT: it's hard to do - but almost every software they run now is OS
<manveru> Noaires: what is this link for? :)
<MT> manveru, my family absolutely LOVES openoffice and the other oss stuff
<liqs> manveru: thanks for the hint to the forum. i found a way to mount my disk at least readable to all users
<manveru> MT: yeah, especially since i promised them to repair their system if they only use the softare i provide them
<manveru> MT: but my sister is die-hard-windows-user
<Noaires> manveru: need help fixing question posted there :)
<notech> anyone know how to resolve this kubuntu 5.10 bug:  ...
<manveru> Noaires: sorry, but i have no clue :)
<manveru> Noaires: but SCSI-emulation for USB???
<Noaires> thx, I keep asking twice a day til someone does
<manveru> Noaires: last time i saw something like that was years ago for my cd-burner
<notech> in system settings-login manager for example i cant change nothing! i need to be root privileges but if i tap onto root button after typing psw i can't change nothing again!
<Noaires> don't know, though thats how linux treated a usb disk...
<notech> any ideas how to solve?
<manveru> notech: same problem like ~200 others
<notech> :)
<manveru> somebody messed up the system-settings
<notech> it is not fun.. :/
<manveru> and now everyone has a buggy thing lying around (wich works for 20% though)
<manveru> i know...
<notech> so no fix for now?
<manveru> you have to go the traditional way i fear
<notech> sorry,i am really new to linux! even dont know about reposiories,really dont know a 'traditional way'
<manveru> notech: well, you are in the right channel for questions about it
<MT> notech, you have to dive into config files :-/
<notech> :) 
<notech> :/
<manveru> i gave you already info about repositories
<manveru> now, what do you want to do with the system-settings-menu?
<notech> about repositories: i have enabled all repositories in synaptics,done a refresh..
<notech> but i can't find for example chromium ( a game)
<notech> is it on another rep.? hoe do i find what rep?
<manveru> !info chromium
<ubotu> chromium: (Fast paced, arcade-style, scrolling space shooter), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.9.12-7ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 104 kB, Installed size: 424 kB
<notech> sorry to bother u
<notech> i do in console: sudo apt-get install chromium but it finds nothing
<manveru> ok
<manveru> could you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to http://rafb.net/paste ?
<nalioth> !info chromium
<ubotu> chromium: (Fast paced, arcade-style, scrolling space shooter), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.9.12-7ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 104 kB, Installed size: 424 kB
<notech> done..
<manveru> nalioth: please take over here... need to finish some work asap
* LeeJunFan thinks he needs to add universe to sources
<notech> is something wrond with my sources.list?
<manveru> notech: paste the url here - have to go, sorry
<notech> http://rafb.net/paste/results/bF7VWi86.html
<notech> sorry
<LeeJunFan> notech: you uncommentd the src universe but not the regular one.
<LeeJunFan> line 20
<notech> ;) i presume this is my problem? thanx..
<LeeJunFan> notech: yeah, should be. np.
<notech> Great! :)
<nalioth> manveru: take over what?
<notech> :) other question..in konqueror i can't edit sources.list so i start konsole and type sudo kate
<notech> then navigate to the file and edit it!
<{slacky}> hello I installed KUbuntu
<{slacky}> but now I want to upgrade to the last packages
<MT> so did i!
<notech> when i close kate,and try to run again i receive an error!
<{slacky}> I start the apgrade but the system ask me the root password
<notech> i need to restart pc all the times to start kate again!
<{slacky}> I never defined a "root" password
<manveru> notech: use 'kdesu kate'
<{slacky}> what can I do?
<notech> thank you
<chaoticgeek> hello all
<manveru> {slacky}: input your user-password
<manveru> ubotu: tell {slacky} about root
<manveru> hmm, got finished earlier than i imagined :)
<chaoticgeek> kate is working again for me
<{slacky}> manveru: thank you
<{slacky}> it works :D
<manveru> should i add "kate is working again for me" to famous last words? :)
<nalioth> slow-motion: there is no root password, use your user password
<djk_> manveru: most certainly :p
<{slacky}> updating all the system stuff I can always get the last release of all the system as for slackware-current or I need to reinstall KUbunto between 6 month with the new release?
<notech> but this is not happening only with kate, with konqueror,etc.. too! i always need to restart pc to start something..is this couse bad command i use?
<manveru> notech: i already said, use 'kdesu kate' or 'kdesu konqueror' instead of sudo
<notech> sudo is really this bad? thank u.
<manveru> {slacky}: you can upgrade to the next distro with ease
<manveru> notech: not bad... but not fitting for graphical apps
<manveru> notech: btw, there is the right-click>run/edit-as-root
<manveru> in konqueror
<{slacky}> with the system upgrade I can get KDE 3.5.0 when it will be in final release directly from the repository or not?
<notech> really? :) didnt know..i said i am new to linux! thank u manveru
<manveru> notech: np - this channel is how i learned about it as well :)
<nalioth> notech: you'll think "this bad" when your system starts throwing errors, cuz it can't write to your own files (cuz root ate the permissions)
<manveru> {slacky}: you can use dist-upgrade for it later
<notech> this is a great channel!
<notech> and i have  too many questions!
<manveru> {slacky}: and you can install kde 3.5 before, but on your very own risk
<LeeJunFan> notech: look at it this way, if sudo eats your permissions you'll learn how to fix more stuff :)
<{slacky}> manveru: I read the the KDE 3.5.0 packets for KUbuntu has a lot of problems
<notech> i have a partition (hda 0,0) to mount,how do i?
<manveru> {slacky}: of course they have - it is still the RC1
<LeeJunFan> I'm running 3.5 w/o too much problem.
<manveru> LeeJunFan: but you know how to handle problems if they arise :)
<LeeJunFan> yeah, I wouldn't rec giving 3.5rc1 to a newbie.
<{slacky}> LeeJunFan: I'm not a newbie, but for KUbuntu yes
<{slacky}> LeeJunFan: I use Linux from 3,5 years
<{slacky}> I use Slackware and I'm installing KUbuntu on my friend PC
<LeeJunFan> {slacky}: ah, then you could probably put up with or fix it yourself pretty well too.
<{slacky}> so I just want to know if it's simply to update it with me
<{slacky}> so I just want to know if it's simply to update it without me
<LeeJunFan> {slacky}: only problem I really had was konqueror crashing on mouse-over icon, when I figured out it was related to sound preview I just turned that feature off.
<notech> can someone help me with mount command?
<{slacky}> I don't want my friend tell me: "damn you and Linux" :D
<manveru> ubotu: tell notech about mount
<notech> i need to mount a windows part. (hd0,0) i type mount .. then?
<{slacky}> I get KUbuntu at aKademy this year
<notech> :)
<{slacky}> so I tryed the live CD
<notech> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> it has been said that windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<{slacky}> so now I installed it on my friend PC to let him know Linux
<{slacky}> I get the 5.10 DVD
<LeeJunFan> notech: mount /dev/hda1 [where you want it mouted]  - but there are a lot of options available with mount for that too. try 'man mount'
<{slacky}> I've got a strange problem anyway
<{slacky}> when I reboot the system
<{slacky}> I get no outpunt on video
<{slacky}> I have to halt it
<LeeJunFan> I get to put kubuntu in the face of thousands in a month or so when I setup our local library with kubuntu terminal servers :)
<{slacky}> wait for 10-20 seconds
<{slacky}> and start up the PC again
<manveru> LeeJunFan: using the ff-kiosk?
<LeeJunFan> manveru: no, I'm doing it all by hand. But what is the ff-kiosk?
<manveru> LeeJunFan: oh, guess it is different use :) - for letting people surf the web without getting access to the real stuff
<FastElbow> does anyone using  kubuntu remote with xdmcp on a  windowsxp pc
<manveru> {slacky}: what gfx-card?
<LeeJunFan> manveru: I will probably setup the patron profile with kiosktool for kde to lock out some stuff, but most of the patron user will be read only anyway.
<{slacky}> manveru: it's an ATI Radeon 9200
<manveru> LeeJunFan: ah, k... heard it is a great tool (and there are even services providing a free virtual kde over nomachine using it)
<{slacky}> why kmail and knode is not into KDE menu?
<{slacky}> why kmail and knode are not into KDE menu?
<manveru> they are integrated in kontact
<{slacky}> ah ok
<manveru> uhm
<manveru> no, wait - not knode
<manveru> or maybe? ... never used it... :)
<{slacky}> manveru: is there a default firewall on KUbuntu?
<manveru> {slacky}: it is in kontact
<manveru> not the firewall of course
<djk_> {slacky}: iptables..
<manveru> !firestarter
<ubotu> I heard firestarter is Ubuntu has, like every other Linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is Firestarter, which can be installed via Breezy's "Add Applications" or Synaptic
<LeeJunFan> yeah, knode is.
<notech> hey,again me! :) could u redirect me to a good link about demons? is this right? the 'services' running on my pc at startup?
<notech> what can i remove? how to optimize it ?
<notech> thank u
<manveru> notech: this is very deep stuff :)
<notech> ohh..
<{slacky}> djk_: yes I know about iptables :P
<slow-motion> <nalioth> slow-motion: there is no root password, use your user password < do you mean me?
<{slacky}> I was just asking if KUbuntu used a default firewall like SuSE does :)
<LeeJunFan> notech: http://ubuntuguide.org/#permanentlydisableenableboot-upservices
<{slacky}> thank you for your reply
<manveru> {slacky}: no, it only has a favored gui to iptables i guess
<notech> thanx will see
<{slacky}> manveru: do you know when will be updated the repository for OpenOffice?
<{slacky}> I've got OO 1.9.129 on KUbuntu 5.10
<manveru> lemme check my version
<{slacky}> OO 2.0 was released
<manveru> yeah... i have 2.0 on my computer, but what version it is...
<brodel> when I run OO it says 2.0
<manveru> the 1.9 was 2.0 already as well
<nalioth> slow-motion: no sorry, i misfired at the weirdo with the weird nick
<djk_> {slacky}: OOo 2 would be 1.9.137 or something like that
<nalioth> {slacky}: kubuntu doesnt need a firewall
<manveru> 1.9.129 is mine
<jorgen> Does any one know anything about what low dns lookup sucess in konqueror can be caused by. Its not a problem in firefox
<{slacky}> nalioth: why kubuntu doesn't need a firewall?
<brodel> that's weird.. it says 2.0, but on help about it says 1.9
<djk_> {slacky}: because there aren't any ports open by default i suppose
<djk_> brodel: it's not weird, it's normal
<manveru> 1.9 is the dev-version for every 2.0
<{slacky}> nalioth: I want to keep people away form the pc. Anycase I set the rules on my own I know how to do :)
<djk_> and 1.9.137 i think it was became OOo2.0 final
<bimberi> !ooo2
<ubotu> Test packages for OpenOffice.org 2 are available - http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html
<bimberi> ^^^^ packages for OOo2 final :)
<{slacky}> manveru: yes I know, so 1-2 weeks and there will be OO 2.0.0 in the KUbuntu repository?
<brodel> still seems weird to me.
<djk_> brodel: it's standard developing procedure..
<manveru> every x.even is a stable version
<manveru> so 1.9 is the unstable for 2.0
<FastElbow> does anyone succesfull use xdmcp with kubuntu?
<manveru> FastElbow: no... never did
<manveru> FastElbow: do you do muay-thai? :)
<FastElbow> nope
<manveru> nice nick anyway
<LeeJunFan> FastElbow: it's broken
<LeeJunFan> FastElbow: you'll have to use RC1
<FastElbow> thnx
<LeeJunFan> FastElbow: np, I blew a whole saturday working on it to find out it didn't work :)
<FastElbow> i'l wait for the nxt update
<FastElbow> i needed a week to find out
<FastElbow> is nx a option?
<LeeJunFan> FastElbow: I've never used it but I've heard others who failed with xdmcp say they used that instead.
<FastElbow>  is there a free version
<LeeJunFan> FastElbow: freenx :)
<FastElbow> :-D
<liqs> is there any way to "upmix" stereosound to play it on all 5 channels + subwoofer? i'm using the terratec aureon universe
<manveru> liqs: use kmix
<liqs> i activated all channels, but theres still only sound coming from left and right front
<notech> Great channel! Thank u to all
<manveru> liqs: try alsamixer
<FastElbow> LeeJunFan: what would you prefere, nx or xdmcp? 
<LeeJunFan> FastElbow: I've never used nx yet, so I really don't kow. I like xdmcp, that I know.
<FastElbow> ok
<liqs> i'll try that tomorrow
<liqs> thanks, you helped me alot :)
<liqs> gn8 all
<gibarian> Hi...is there any way for KDE to distinguish between various USB connected devices?
<{slacky}> thank all of you my KUbuntu rocks :D
<brodel> how can I tell where a program is stored? I am looking to install flash player for konqueror and it is asking me where it is installed.. and I don't know what to tell it.
<djk_> brodel: locate libflashplayer.so
<djk_> type that in a konsole..
<djk_> eh. better without the .so
<brodel> that's where I have the install files. It's asking for the location of the browser (I think)
<JustinS> G'morning all (it's almost 8am here) .. I've had Kubuntu installed on this box (basic x86, w/SB Live card). My sound is nonexistant. In Kaffine I get "Can't init Audio Driver "alsasink' - trying another one" / "No useable Audio Driver found" and with XMMS it hands me either "check if something is using your sound driver" or .. it plays fine .. w/no sound .. help?
<nalioth> brodel: use ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<{slacky}> bye bye
<djk_> brodel: well, it installed libflashplayer.so for mozilla and opera here, in their plugin directories..
<_luis> why is it so hard to connect a printer. I have a Samsung ML-1740. I have a ppd file but the test page never goes through. 
<brodel> I haven't installed it yet though. that's what I'm trying to do
<djk_> nalioth: that'd require that he installed it for mozilla though..
<nalioth> djk_: if it installs in ~/.mozilla/plugins EVERY gecko browser will use it
<djk_> brodel: locate flashinstaller or whatever the name of the file was...
<nalioth> iirc, konqueror can use it from there, also
<djk_> nalioth: well yes, but he doesn't have to install it for mozilla when he starts the flashinstaller.
<brodel> "WARNING: /home/brodel/flashplayer7/install_flash_player_7_linux/~./mozilla/plugins/ is not a directory."
<nalioth> brodel: you may have to make those directories before you start
<brodel> rgr
<djk_> brodel: didn't you follow the instructions on the flash site?
<nalioth> brodel: and its /home/brodel/.mozilla/plugins
<nalioth> brodel: dots are important in their placement
<brodel> well the flash site assumes that the install just goes..
<brodel> mine asks questions I don't know answers to
<djk_> for example?
<JustinS> How do I tell alsa to use my sb card instead of the onboard card (that's disabled via bios) ..
<brodel> http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<djk_> doesn't the installer just ask for which browser you want to install it and if you want it installed for every person?
<brodel> I am at 4.. then it just goes to 5 saying "after it's done.."
<JustinS> is it alsa-config or alsa?
<djk_> brodel: well cd to install_flash_player_7_linux then and start the installation
<brodel> that's what I did..
<brodel> that's how I got here
<djk_> brodel: okay, and now type ./flashplayer-installer
<djk_> brodel: don't forget to shut down all open browsers.
<brodel> right.. I've done that
<brodel> and now it's asking me for the path
<djk_> path of?
* JustinS as nalioth said . "/home/brodel/.mozilla/plugins" .. I'd imagine ..
<slow-motion> n8
<JustinS> Anyone know how to tell alsa to use my SB card instead of the onboard Intel card it's looking at now?
<brodel> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/429681
<brodel> that's what I did..
<nalioth> brodel: it shows you did nothing
<brodel> it shows me asking for the path
<brodel> err
<JustinS> you never told it .. "/home/brodel/.mozilla/plugins" . just left it at it's default .
<brodel> it shows it asking ME for it
#kubuntu 2005-11-20
* JustinS then give it to it ..
<nalioth> brodel: type ~/.mozilla/plugins for an answer
<djk_> brodel: do you even have mozilla installed?
<djk_> the /home/blabla/.mozilla/plugins directory would be wrong i think..
<nalioth> djk_: it is only 'wrong' if he doesnt have one
<nalioth> all gecko based browser parse ~/.mozilla/plugins when they open
<brodel> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<brodel> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): ~./mozilla/plugins/
<brodel> WARNING: /home/brodel/flashplayer7/install_flash_player_7_linux/~./mozilla/plugins/ is not a directory.
<djk_> nalioth: actually the flashplayer detects opera/mozilla/netscape by itself IF they are installed
<nalioth> they also parse /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins   but you need superuser priveleges to install there
<nalioth> djk_: when i installed flash on my box, i had to tell it where to put the files
<nalioth> djk_: this is not as nice as windows
<JustinS> Mine is /home/justin/.mozilla/plugins .. in there there are my link to java, and my flashplayer.xpt  libflashplayer.so files ..
<djk_> nalioth: it always detected them all for me, on any distro.
<djk_> nalioth: even though i have an xp install, i don't do anything with it ;) can't even stand the welcome to windows screen
<brodel> I don't know, windows is looking hella tempting for me now :(
<nalioth> djk_: i havent owned a windows box since 2000
<JustinS> brodel: It looks like you are giving it your directory where you have your flash installer too .. /home/brodel/flashplayer7/install_flash_player_7_linux/~./mozilla/plugins/ .. should read /home/brodel/.mozilla/plugins . 
<nalioth> brodel: just follow our instructions, we're all saying the same thing
<brodel> but I didn't.
<djk_> nalioth: well, i get most windows crap for free ;)
<brodel> look at what I typed.. then it came back saying the whole path.. but that's not what I typed in
<djk_> nalioth: legally, of course..
<nalioth> sexually transmitted diseases are free, too
* JustinS when it asks for your directory .. simply type (or highlight it, and middle click it) .. /home/brodel/.mozilla/plugins  ....... nothing more, nothing less .. 
<nalioth> or whatever your username is
<djk_> nalioth: i depend on it because of LoKon
<JustinS> I'm using brodel because he keeps typing that .. 
<Niomi> how can i set K menu to win key?
<nalioth> Niomi: it should already be set to that
<Niomi> it isn't for me.. maybe it's because i use this silly MS keyboard
* Niomi beats the flock key to a bloody pulp
<JustinS> I've got silance on this box .. anyone know how to tell alsa which card touse?
<Riddell> 3.5 rc1 uploaded
<Riddell> anyone able to test?
<nalioth> JustinS: i'm not real good with sound, however crim$un is a good sound guy
<nalioth> Riddell: i have a question if you have time
<JustinS> crimsun: you awake still?
<JustinS> thanks nalioth ..
<Riddell> nalioth: mm hmm?
<Flying_Eagle> Riddell, i could test it tomorrow... but ill set up a testing partition...
<brodel> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<brodel> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): /home/brodel/.mozilla/plugins
<brodel> WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<brodel> this is just getting annoying
<nalioth> Riddell: my konquerer in breezy wont allow me to multiple select holding the ctrl key
<nalioth> brodel: put a / on the end of plugins
<crimsun> JustinS: yes, but I'm holding office hours atm
<Flying_Eagle> or is there a version of kde 3.5 for hoary?
* JustinS If I had a dime I'd pay over time .. 
<nalioth> brodel: a trailing / means directory, no trailing / means a file
<nalioth> Flying_Eagle: there is not
<Riddell> nalioth: works for me, what happens?
<brodel> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): /home/brodel/.mozilla/plugins/
<brodel> WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<JustinS> crimsun: Over here it's 8:15am .. kinda office hours'ish ..
<nalioth> i just installed yesterday, and when i select one thing, and hold the ctrl key to select the next thing, the first thing deselects
<nalioth> brodel: now you are seeing why i avoid  flash
<djk_> brodel: pick /usr/lib/mozilla then.
<JustinS> brodel: type ls -a /home/brodel/ and see if .mozilla is even in there yet .. 
<crimsun> JustinS: I tend to have fairly freeform office hours. It's not uncommon for students to contact me at 1 AM.
<brodel> I know it's there 
<brodel> brodel@nemesis-nix:~/.mozilla/plugins$ pwd
<brodel> /home/brodel/.mozilla/plugins
<Flying_Eagle> what about: apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla ?
<JustinS> crimsun: ouch .. 1am I'm sacked .. but if they were to ask me how to change my sound device in/for alsa I would be at a loss .. 
<crimsun> JustinS: depends, are you trying to use KDE's interface (with which I'm fairly clueless), or are you comfortable using commandline tools?
<JustinS> crimsun: I'm pretty happy in cli .. (normally a Gentoo user) ..
<crimsun> JustinS: then you can run the set-default-soundcard script (read the man page first)
<crimsun> JustinS: you'll probably need to kill and restart arts afterward
<JustinS> man set-default-soundcard then?
<crimsun> yep
<JustinS> not a lot in that man page .. /reading now/
<crimsun> it's fairly straight-forward
<JustinS> crimsun: where can I get the number of the sound card I wanna fire up? and what's Kubuntu use for restarting alsa? (I'm used to /etc/init.d/alsa restart ) ..
* JustinS dmesg I think .. sorry ..
<crimsun> JustinS: cat /proc/asound/cards
<JustinS> whoah .. dmesg ain't so happy w/me .. 
<JustinS> crimsun: thanks much .. it'd be sound card uno (1) ..
<crimsun> you don't need to "restart alsa", just restart arts from the control panel
<JustinS> bbiab .. breakfast time .. Thanks for your help crimsun .. much appriciated .. 
<KaoticEvil> anyone ever tried to get a Argus pencam working on kubuntu?
<`Nomad> Hello boys and girls..  Does anyone kno wwhen http://antesis.freecontrib.org is coming back online?
<nalioth> `Nomad: in a few days, they are down for scheduled maintenance
<LjL> `Nomad: what is it?
<`Nomad> I'm waiting to get my libdvdcss2 fixed
<`Nomad> it can wait a few days.
<raphink> there's a secondary plf server `Nomad 
<nalioth> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> from memory, libdvdcss2 is to enable DVD playback, read and use this local file for libdvdcss2 /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh   Don't have this file? Install "libdvdread3"
<raphink> I'm using this one as a replacement lately : 
<raphink> deb ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<`Nomad> raphink:  oh?  can you give me the address?
<raphink> deb-src ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<`Nomad> thanks much!
<raphink> sorry nalioth I know you don't like unofficial repos to be given ;)
<nalioth> i gave a link for libdvdcss2
<raphink> but since `Nomad already had the plf one it won't change much ;)
<nalioth> ships with the system, it does 
<raphink> lol
<raphink> well speak yodo, you do
<raphink> yoda
<raphink> and so ... well ...
<`Nomad> There, it,s going.. Yes!!  :)
<nalioth> raphink: you did know the system ships with the above script for libdvdcss2, right?
<raphink> sorry?
<nalioth> raphink: read what ubotu posted about libdvdcss2
<raphink> interesting
<raphink> good to know
<JustinS> Is mplayer available in apt (synaptic) for kubuntu? 
<Hobbsee> !info mplayer
<crimsun> (try mplayer-586)
<crimsun> (or any variants)
<JustinS> k thanks .. 
<Hobbsee> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3670 kB, Installed size: 7928 kB
<JustinS> I did a search for mplayer .. nothing came up ..
<nalioth> JustinS: then adjust your repos, you need universe and multiverse
<JustinS> nalioth: I think I've enabled them all .. (I've got no problems running bleeding edge stuff) ..
<brodel> http://www.zinside.com/index.php?currency=USD&main_page=product_info&products_id=46&language=en
<brodel> that's pretty cool hehe
<`Nomad> ummm.. Speaking of mplayer-586, if I have an athlon processor, what kernel should I have?  I seem to have apt-get upgraded to k7 at some point, is that it?
<`Nomad> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> rumour has it, libdvdcss2 is to enable DVD playback, read and use this local file for libdvdcss2 /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh   Don't have this file? Install "libdvdread3"
<JustinS> Yeah they area all enabled and still no mplayer-586 found .. (refreshed even) ..
<`Nomad> nalioth: I think my problems started when i installed libdvdcss from that script..
<Hobbsee> JustinS: check that you have multiverse
<nalioth> `Nomad: shouldnt have had a problem at all
<JustinS> Hobbsee: I've got them all checked except the source repos ...
<Hobbsee> JustinS: for some reason, the multiverse isnt on the original breezy source lists at all, so you have to manually add it, instead of just uncommenting it
<`Nomad> nalioth: I migth have had a later version installed manually maybe?
<JustinS> Hobbsee: K .. I'll head for google .. I think I saw a bunch of Ubu repos somewhere ..
<Hobbsee> !repos
<nalioth> `Nomad: those unofficial repos'll bite ya in the tender parts every time
<nalioth> JustinS: enable the source repos, too
<nalioth> not again
<Hobbsee> Tell JustinS about repos
<JustinS> Hobbsee: !repos .. what's that mean?
<Hobbsee> bot command
<nalioth> JustinS: there is an info bot here
<Hobbsee> see your PM from ubotu
<nalioth> who has been messin with ubotu now.. ..
<Hobbsee> not me...
<Hobbsee> how's he messed with?
<brodel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89873 can anyone here help me with that?
<JustinS> !repos
<ubotu> JustinS: I don't know, could you explain it?
<nalioth> JustinS: try it again, i had his brain open in the shop
<JustinS> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<JustinS> thanks nalioth ..
<nalioth> ubotu: tell JustinS about msg the bot
<JustinS> ubotu: tell JustinS about msg the bot
<nalioth> JustinS: ?
<Hobbsee> !msgthebot
<JustinS> !msgthebot
<JustinS> He might be sleeping again .. 
<Hobbsee> JustinS: are you registered?
<Hobbsee> !register
<ubotu> somebody said register was type /msg nickserv help register
<JustinS> Hobbsee: I am .. got the message in priv .. didn't see it pop up .. 
<nalioth> JustinS is registered
<Hobbsee> cool
* nalioth sees in color who is and isnt registered
<Hobbsee> Gaim even lets you use IRC - interesting
<nalioth> yes, but it sucks
<Hobbsee> now that's not nice, seeing as JustinS is using it
<JustinS> Hobbsee: I've been using gaim with irc/etc for years .. 
<Hobbsee> nalioth: well i would have yesterday, but not today
<Hobbsee> when i was killing off my system
* JustinS got tired of having a dozen chat deals open just to keep in touch with all the Yahoo/AOL/ICQ squids I know ..
<nalioth> JustinS: use gaim for IMs, and a real irc client for irc
* nalioth prefers irssi
<Hobbsee> oh yes, i found that you can eventually use irssi, while still installing breezy
<Hobbsee> :D
<JustinS> nalioth: that = more stuff open on my monitors (monitors if I ever get xorg.conf configured again) ..
<nalioth> JustinS: gaim takes up no space (or kopete) they sit in the panel and blink
<JustinS> nalioth: naw, I'll keep it all in one do'dad .. gaim's been nice to me over the years .. I started with xchat, but never learned how to use it well .. never played with irssi ..
<JustinS> I've got all items uncommented on my sources.list file .. even added: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 lst line to it .. 
<JustinS> still no mplayer mplayer-586 .. 
* JustinS I really need to stop messing with my apt stuff and get my sound and video working correctly .. lol
<Hobbsee> lol
<nalioth> JustinS: if you have uni and multi and have updated your apt, and still dont see mplayer-anything you got problems
<Hobbsee> JustinS: post your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<JustinS> K .,., 
<JustinS> the paste bin url = http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4543
<Hobbsee> JustinS: yeah, no multiverse
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<JustinS> !easysource
<ubotu> easysource is, like, totally, For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Hobbsee> JustinS: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4546
<JustinS> It's updating now ..
<brodel> did anyone check out that link to the thread I wrote ? :\
<Hobbsee> get rid of all your current stuff in your sources list, and replace it with that
<Hobbsee> brodel: yes, sorry, no idea
<brodel> oh ok
<manjerico> hey guys.. :$ my apt-get doesnt found a thing :x
<brodel> thanks for lookin :)
<manjerico> i'm newb :)
<JustinS> brodel: Yeah .. sourceforge had that a few days ago .. I already use FlashLinux on my usb stick but 3gig would be nicer .. 
<brodel> oh yeah I posted two things  :x
<Hobbsee> manjerico: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<JustinS> Hobbsee: lol .. think I might go back to Gentoo .. I tried to toss mplayer-586 on here .. and .. mplayer-586: Depends: libdirectfb-0.9-20 but is not installable .. Let the dependency loop begin .. 
<manjerico> Hobbsee done...
<Hobbsee> manjerico: link?
<manjerico> :$
<manjerico> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4547
<Hobbsee> k
<Hobbsee> manjerico: replace all of what you have there, with this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<Hobbsee> then apt-get update, apt get upgrade
<manjerico> thankzzzz
<manjerico> :D
<Hobbsee> no problems
<raphink> 'night
<manjerico> and ... how do i access my windows partition ? >_< do you guys know any tutorial, so i can stop doin dumb questions? :x
<chaoticgeek> crap
<Hobbsee> manjerico: !mount
<Hobbsee> !mount
<ubotu> I guess mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<Hobbsee> what's up chaoticgeek?
<brodel> any idea why when I play a DVD in xine it studders a lot?
<JustinS> manjerico: Mounting your windows should be pretty easy .. look in your /media directory for something like hda1 or close to that .. you may add it to your desktop with a simple right click and follow the menu down to add device .. (then use the tabs to choose the part of your fstab pertaining to that hd) ..
<manjerico> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> I heard windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Hobbsee> manjerico: have a look at those two wiki sites
<Hobbsee> also...
<Hobbsee> !faq
<ubotu> faq is, like, The Ubuntu FAQ Guide is: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation or http://help.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> and this one is my favorite...
<manjerico> :o
<Hobbsee> hey, where's it gone!
<Hobbsee> still looking
<Knowerrors> anyone here using wine cvs?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell brodel about dma
<chaoticgeek> that 70's show is so funny
<JustinS> whooo hooo .. mplayer's insalling .. (now what about that set-default-soundcard problem?
<Hobbsee> cant find it
<Knowerrors> wine: error while loading shared libraries: libwine.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Knowerrors> wine: error while loading shared libraries: libwine.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Knowerrors> I get that while installing wine
<JustinS> Hobbsee: thanks for all your help with my repos .. I'm off to attempt a nap (at my age they are golden) ..
<chaoticgeek> naps are great whenever
<ubuntu> HOlas
<brodel> thanks nalioth :)
<brodel> worked like a charm
<nalioth> brodel: i'm here to help
<_fenix> how to add video thumbnails on konqueror?
<dreamping> when i start my pc,i found some program run,for example, lvm raim,.....
<dreamping> how can i top it ?
<dreamping> stop it
<nalioth> dreamping: lvm controls your Hard drives, if you stop it, you have no hard drives
<dreamping> lvm? logical volume manage?
<dreamping> my hard disk interface is IDE
<nalioth> dreamping: IDE doesnt matter to lvm
<dreamping> ok,does kubuntu manage harddisk using lvm?
<roy> hey everyone I have ubuntu 5.10 but in synaptic kubuntu doesnt show up
<nalioth> LjL: you here?
<nalioth> roy: it's kubuntu-desktop
<LjL> nalioth: yes
<nalioth> LjL: come over into #kubuntu-offtopic please
<LjL> i'm there too ;)
<roy> i know
<roy> kubuntu-desktop
<nalioth> LjL: not #kubuntu-offtopic you're not
<roy> but that doesnt show up
<LjL> nalioth: oh yeps sorry, missed the k
<roy> nalioth: I even tried apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, but that ends up in an error "E: Invalid operation kubuntu-desktop
<roy> "
<nalioth> roy: are you using the terminal or adept?
<roy> im trying to install from gnoe
<roy> gnome*
<LjL> from the error, it looks like you forgot the "install"...
<roy> so i dont think theres adept
<roy> yup
<roy> forgot install
<roy> but then i get
<roy> "E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<roy> "
<roy> and like i said it doesnt show up in synaptic either...
<gttdi> try sudo apt-get update first
<roy> still no
<gttdi> does anything showup in synaptic?
<chippie83>  /away sleepin'
* chippie83 is away: (bedtijd)
<roy> ya stuff show up
<roy> but not kubuntu related
<roy> nor kde related
<bimberi> roy: put the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list on a pastebin ...
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<[Relic] > what is the easiest way to go from the last stable version to the newest stable version?  full new install?
<nalioth> [Relic] : use apt-get to upgrade
<troy> apt-get is easiest, backup/restore of home with full new install is the cleanest :)
<roy> ok hold on a sec
<roy> bimberi: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4550
<[Relic] > don't have a DVD writer so backup of home isn't really a decent option
<gttdi> i see the problem
<gttdi> go to synaptic -> settings
<gttdi> and check all the reps
<gttdi> synaptic - settings - repositories
<roy> ummm
<roy> i did
<roy> all i have is 
<roy> the cd i guess
<roy> basically theres only one
<bimberi> roy: as per gttdi ... :)
<roy> nvm i think i got wut u meant by check all of em
<napalm22> guys help
<napalm22> i just finished installing the first linux ever
<bimberi> roy: click on the Settings button and check "Show disabled software sources"
<napalm22> my first linux 
<napalm22> and now i have no sound ..the driver doesn't support 
<napalm22> so i got the emu10k
<napalm22> i got soundblaster audigy 
<napalm22> now i just cant install it ... 
<gttdi> Relic how big is your home dir? mine is just 570 mb 
<Rayeh> anyone here happen to use flock?
<gttdi> you can burn that to a cd
<roy> when I added all 3 from "Add menu" then I got a bunch of kde stuff but not kde-desktop on the list
<Rayeh> I have a problem when running it on my [k] ubuntu machine where some dialogs appear to be ignored by kwin, and show up with transparent backgrounds
<roy> wen i checked all of them from show disabled
<roy> i got
<roy> Could not download all repository indexes
<roy> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<nalioth> roy: please quit pasting in here
<napalm22> guys anyone aware of emu10k...and its installation 
<nalioth> roy: see the /topic please
<napalm22> ?
<roy> pastebin for that small of a paragraph?...alright...
<roy> nvm got it anyway
<bimberi> napalm22: no, but there is this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<roy> thx everyone
<roy> bye...
<gttdi> napalm22 i think audigy should work out of the box , with my sblive i have to uncheck optical raw in kmix before get any sound
<napalm22> Error Kaffeine Player : There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<Baka_toroi> Guys, can anybody please tell me how to update amarok through GUI? Adept doesn't update my 1.3.1
<bimberi> napalm22: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gttdi> baka http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.5.php
<Hobbsee> hey again all
<Baka_toroi> gttdi: I should refrase it... why doesn't it update through adept or kynaptic?
<gttdi> cause 1.3.1 is the most recent release in the repos i guess. not shure
<Hobbsee> Baka_toroi: no backports as yet
<Hobbsee> it got released after breezy release
<nalioth> Baka_toroi: because it's not in the repos yet
<Baka_toroi> Since i'm a newb in the Linux world... how long does it usually take to get into the repos?
<Hobbsee> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports.
<Hobbsee> we have backports???
<Baka_toroi> that wiki doesn't exist
<Hobbsee> right
<nalioth> Baka_toroi: once they get a good handle on dapper developement, things will start goin into 'backports'
<nalioth> Hobbsee: not yet
<Hobbsee> nalioth: want to check that?  looks like there are files there
<Hobbsee> cant right this second - on windows xp
<stupendo44> what would be a good program to open .sit files with on kubuntu?
<Baka_toroi> nalioth: thanx!
<nalioth> Hobbsee: no files yet
<Baka_toroi> OK, another question: is there a way to make 2 sound players work at the same time? Like, amarok and system sound. It's annoying not to hear when someone IMs me while listening to music.
<pinkfloyd> hello , which is the repositories page of kubuntu??
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> somebody said repos was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<pinkfloyd> thank you
<Hobbsee> no problems :)
<roy> hey i finally got kubuntu running
<chaoticgeek> yay
<roy> now since I had ubuntu and installed kubuntu through synaptic
<roy> when I turn on my computer
<roy> it shows the brown and ugly looking ubuntu loading screen thing
<roy> although it ends up in kde window displayer just how i like....
<roy> how can I make the loader screen be kubuntu too
<Update> could some one sende me a ubuntu cd ?
<Update> i meankubuntu
<Lathiat> royuss: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<Lathiat> royuss: should get you the kubuntu splash
<kingsley_> help!!!
<kingsley_> i need to re-install grub from a live cd
<Hobbsee_away> !reinstallgrub
<ubotu> methinks reinstallgrub is to reinstall GRUB, follow the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76652
<LeeJunFan> define irony - KDE allows you to setup auto login which could give someone run of your system, BUT will not allow you to setup a wallet with passwordless login.
<kingsley_> grub got screwed up when i swithed harddrive
<kingsley_> thanks
<Hobbsee_away> no problems
<LeeJunFan> I stand corrected. You can now enter an empty password, couldn't do that last time I tried some time ago.
<kingsley_> ok i'm alreadying using lilo
<kingsley_> now
<oddie> can i just say ubuntu/kubuntu has opened the linux world to me.... I have tried for years to learn and now it all makes sense with the easy workings of kubuntu
<kingsley_> easy?
<kingsley_> well it is ;-D
<oddie> i think the best point about it is the comunity is willing to help everyone
<kingsley_> but it does confuse how the kernel actually operates 
<kingsley_> kubuntu really need to have a better advance menu though
<oddie> but u ask a question and you always get an answer and its not 'RTFM'
<kingsley_> well you can in a few other channels
<kingsley_> and i did get a RTFM
<kingsley_> the RTFM was provided with the link given above
<kingsley_> ;-p
<oddie> lol
<kingsley_> so how long have you been using linux?
<kingsley_> ahh i mean kubuntu
<kingsley_> what did you use before
<oddie> well on and off for about 4years..
<oddie> mandrake....
<oddie> seems like it shoudl be user friendly but when you start to install drivers and what not theres not alot of support when you hit an error
<oddie> so figuring it out was hard, sure you learn alot but I have never been able to completely come across to linux untill now
<kingsley_> kk
<oddie> i would like to contribut but there is little i can offer....bumma
<oddie> im learning c++
<kingsley_> thast good
<kingsley_> how old are you
<kingsley_> kk my compie if booting...with lilo...
<oddie> 24
<kingsley_> lets see lets see
<kingsley_> is*
<pinkfloyd> how can add programs to menu k of kde? like firefox 
<kingsley_> FUCK ITS NOT WORKING
<kingsley_> ok
<kingsley_> #@!$!@#$@!#$@!#$@!#$!@#$!@#$!@#$!@#$!@#$!@#$@!#$@!#$!@#$
* kingsley_ faints
* kingsley_ hunts for other kingsley and reclaim his nick
<crimson>  how can add programs to menu K of kde? like firefox
<kingsley> i dunno
<sampan> crimson, right-click the kmenu button, then select "menu editor" and add or delete things as you like
<crimson> ok thanks
<sampan> sure, np
<nalioth> kingsley: please be civil
<kingsley> find
<kingsley> fine*
<Sonny_Wertzik> hello!
<Sonny_Wertzik> is anyone out there using xcompmgr --the new version 1.40?
<Sonny_Wertzik> i have version 1.39 installed and im wondering if 1.40 has any substantial fixes?
<guest> bimberi i followed your links
<guest> thank you so 
<guest> but now i cant get to install the w32codecs... 
<guest> i tried everything what was said 
<guest> somebody could help
<guest> ?
<bimberi> guest: are you using breezy?
<guest> i think so
<bimberi> ubotu tell guest about w32codecs
<guest> first i tried installing realplayer but i couldn't ..i know i suck :] 
<bimberi> guest: any error?
<LeeJunFan> heh, nah.
<guest> binary wouldnt open
<LeeJunFan> guest: are you running 64bit?
<guest> i think its32
<LeeJunFan> and what did you do to install the codecs?
<guest> cd ~/Desktop
<guest> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<LeeJunFan> okay, first of all forgive me if this has all been gone over already earlier - I was taking apart my washer and dryer. :)   install went ok w/o errors? And then you try to play what type of file by doing what?
<guest> LeeJunFan: i will try with the breezy codecs
<guest> probably it's because of it
<guest> thank you bimberi
<LeeJunFan> could be, but shouldn't be. Unless the deb you got put them in the wrong dir.
<LeeJunFan> guest: they are binary only anyway, so it really shouldn't even matter what distro they were meant for other than the deb may have put them somewhere your player isn't looking.
<LeeJunFan> guest: personally the way I do it is to grab the codecs tar from the mplayer site, untar them and put them in /usr/lib/win32
<bimberi> guest: np, and you can't suck if you're using (k)ubuntu :)
<guest> :] 
<nalioth> LeeJunFan doesnt read very well
<LeeJunFan> nalioth: why's that?
<nalioth> LeeJunFan: have you read the mplayer site?
<LeeJunFan> nalioth: not in a while.
<guest> LeeJunFan what's the mplayer site ?
<nalioth> LeeJunFan: are you familiar with the linux file tree?
<nalioth> www.mplayerhq.hu
<LeeJunFan> nalioth: I assume you are talking about the new location to put the codecs?
<nalioth> new location?
<LeeJunFan> nalioth: okay I give, wth are you talking about? :)
<chaoticgeek> its something like /usr/local/lib/codecs or /usr/local/codecs
<chaoticgeek> I think the 2nd one is correct
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: right, that's it.
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: last time I tried that mplayer didn't find them though :)hehe
<nalioth> LeeJunFan: you as a user are never supposed to put anything into the system space, always use /usr/local/
<nalioth> LeeJunFan: the mplayer site says to decant the codecs into /usr/local/lib/codecs/
<nalioth> putting things into trees other than /usr/local/ is not a good idea
<LeeJunFan> nalioth: yeah, last time I tried that they couldnt' be found. But oddly enough it finds them if I dump them in /usr/lib/win32, I probably had a bung version or something. But I was more interested in having it working :)
* LeeJunFan moves his codecs to /usr/local :)
<guest> LeeJunFan i have no win32 directory in the usr/lib/
<nalioth> guest: scroll up, please
<LeeJunFan> guest: - no, put them in /usr/local/lib/codecs
<guest> i will place them in local also ;)
* guest is placing them -=loading=-
<LeeJunFan> heh, and wouldn't you know it - now I can't get video out of a wmv.
<LeeJunFan> nevermind, that's just kaffeine, mplayer works.
<nalioth> LeeJunFan: you know the newer microcrap codecs wont play well -if at all- right?
<LeeJunFan> nalioth: oddly enough I link /usr/local/lib/codecs back to /usr/lib/win32 and kaffeine can play that wmv now :)
<guest> am i just droping them ver /lib or create Codec folder 
<nalioth> i hate windows
<nalioth> guest: /usr/local/lib/codecs may have to be made
<LeeJunFan> guest: yeah mkdir /usr/local/lib/codecs
<nalioth> guest: you may get an error, due to /usr/local/lib/ not being present, so you may have to make that first
<guest> Access denied to /usr/local/lib/./Codecs.
<nalioth> guest: you in a terminal?
<LeeJunFan> guest: sudo mkdir /usr/local/lib/codecs
<LeeJunFan> I wonder if xine isn't looking in the right dir, since that's the engine I'm using in kaff.
* LeeJunFan smacks himself.
<LeeJunFan> xine's options - apparently default options are to load from /usr/lib/win32.
* LeeJunFan rids himself of /usr/lib/win32 successfully so nalioth can sleep tonight :)
<nalioth> LeeJunFan: not my machine, i'm just pointing out reasons why we do things
<LeeJunFan> nalioth: actually you didn't say why, you just said dont. :)
<dreamping> /srv,/debootstrap,/opt,/sys, what are these directory usage?
<nalioth> LeeJunFan: installing self compiled things into system space can lead to an unstable system
<nalioth> LeeJunFan: anything outside of /usr/local/ is "system space"
<LeeJunFan> bah, only if there's a conflict...
<nalioth> LeeJunFan: if there is a conflict, it's desirable to have your hand rolled things in a different space then system things
<LeeJunFan> I understand but then I'm smart enough to not to that with something that's going to have something else depend on it.
<LeeJunFan> nalioth: I agree, and I always do except that they didn't work in the other dir, now I know why and they are moved.
* nalioth withholds his comments on xine
<LeeJunFan> of course since moving to kubuntu I don't know of anything I compile myself anymore except sim from CVS. hehe
<neurondev> While trying to install realplayer binary I got an error: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<neurondev> What can I do?
<LeeJunFan> nalioth: oh, and a few drivers for some odd hardware and my own kernels.
<dreamping> can i del the link vmlinuz and cdrom under the root dirin debian,there are not these links.
<LeeJunFan> dreamping: why? who ever looks at their / dir anyway? :)
<LeeJunFan> dreamping: taking up no more space than a single inode.
<chaoticgeek> ok I use chmod to change permissions for a partion so I can wrote to it
<nalioth> dreamping: not a good idea
<dreamping> /srv,/debootstrap,/opt     but  what are the usage of these dir?
<dreamping> debian has not there dir,
<LeeJunFan> dreamping: debian doesn't have 2.6.12 kernel either but I wouldn't go deleting that :) hehe
<guest> thank you guys i think of finishing all that tomorrow
<chaoticgeek> why cant I change the permissions of a partion so I an write to it as regular user me
<guest> im falling asleep on my keyboard
<chaoticgeek> I tried chmod but it did not change the permissions 
<LeeJunFan> dreamping: I really don't know why those links are there but I have to assume they are there for a reason, and what harm do they cause?
* guest is thankful
<Hobbsee> chaoticgeek: should you be using chown for that?
<chaoticgeek> thanks
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: that will only work if it's a permissions based filesystem like ext, reiser, etc...
<chaoticgeek> crap
<jsubl2> perms for a partition must be changed in /etc/fstab
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: if it's a windows fat32 you need to mount with a umask.
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: is this a one time thing or something you will be using over and over?
<dreamping> LeeJunFan, just i feel some mess:)
<chaoticgeek> yes
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: open a terminal and type 'man fstab'
<nalioth> Hobbsee: no he should not
<Hobbsee> nalioth: right
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: that wasn't really a yes/no question ;)
<chaoticgeek> using it over and over
<chaoticgeek> lol
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: if you havent blowed up your permissions and figured it out by tomorrow, i can help you then
<chaoticgeek> I cant read right
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: okay, then you do want to put it in fstab. Do other people use your computer? and if so do they need access to this drive?
<chaoticgeek> Ok I'm getting confused w/ two people talking at the same time
<chaoticgeek> only I use the computer and I need acess
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: you should be pleased folks want to help you
<chaoticgeek> access*
<chaoticgeek> yes but its confusing trying to take each person at the same time
<LeeJunFan> okay, in fstab you'll want to put something like this:
<neurondev> What do I do when I get this error: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<LeeJunFan>  //dev/hda1       /media/hda1     vfat    defaults,uid=[your username]         0       0
<chaoticgeek> ok well its already in fstab so I can just change it
<LeeJunFan> one slash in front : /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     vfat    defaults,uid=[your username]         0       0
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: lets see that line from your fstab.
<chaoticgeek> the only thing thats not the same is the uid={nugget}
<chaoticgeek> here it is/dev/hda2       /datadrop       vfat    defaults        0       0
<chaoticgeek> so just add the uid=[nugget] 
<LeeJunFan> okay, if you add the uid=nugget that will make you the owner when you mount it.
<LeeJunFan> that should do it.
<chaoticgeek> ok
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: of course 'mount -o remount /dev/hda2' after
<chaoticgeek> thanks
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: np, now if you do 'ls -ld /datadrop' you should see that the dir is owned by nugget.
<chaoticgeek> still says root owns it and I cant save anything to it
<chaoticgeek> /dev/hda2       /datadrop       vfat    defaults,uid=[nugget]         0       0
<chaoticgeek> this is what that line looks like now: 
<chaoticgeek> and I did the mount -o remount /dev/hda2
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: sry - no [] 's
<chaoticgeek> oh
<LeeJunFan> just uid=nugget
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: then remount it again.
<chaoticgeek> still wont let me save anything and still says root owns it
<chaoticgeek> This is the new line:/dev/hda2       /datadrop       vfat    defaults,uid=nugget        0       0
<chaoticgeek> and then I went sudo <mount -o remount /dev/hda2> then <ls -ld /datadrop> and I got <drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 65536 1970-01-01 00:00 /datadrop>
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: argh, I think defaults is messing with it, change defaults to user
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: I was thinking that fstab was processed so that anything specified after word defaults would override the defaults settings, apparently not.
<chaoticgeek> ok I replaced default w/ user, and got the same thing
<chaoticgeek> then I removed user to leave uid=nugget and got the same thing still
<LeeJunFan> type 'mount | grep hda2'
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: and lets see what that says for options.
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: it's like it's ignoring your fstab options.
<chaoticgeek> this is what I get /dev/hda2 on /datadrop type vfat (rw,uid=1000)
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: and if you type 'id nugget' what is your id
<chaoticgeek> my uid is 1000
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: then that's right.
<chaoticgeek> yep
<LeeJunFan> if you ls -ld /datadrop now?
<chaoticgeek> drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 65536 1970-01-01 00:00 /datadrop
<dreamping> when my box boot,i find that lvm adn raid is running,but i dont need these,how to stop it?
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: I wonder if remount isn't working right, try actually unmounting it with umount /dev/hda2 && mount /dev/hda2
<dreamping> there are no links in the dir /etc/rc2.d/ about "lvm raid " etc.
<chaoticgeek> ok
<LeeJunFan> dreamping: I think it's in rcS
<chaoticgeek> I think it worked I get this now: drwxr-xr-x  6 nugget root 65536 1970-01-01 00:00 /datadrop
* LeeJunFan sighs relief
<chaoticgeek> yep
<chaoticgeek> thanks alot
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: it's the simple stuff that isn't simple. hehe
<chaoticgeek> ya very simple
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: no prob, damn -o remount was throwing me off. hehe
<dreamping> LeeJunFan: yes thx, can i stop the lvm and raid?
<LeeJunFan> dreamping: I don't see why not if you aren't using lvm-raid
<dreamping> my harddisk' interface is IDE,and i just use the ext3 filesystem
<LeeJunFan> well, I gotta run and finish fixing my wash machine. later...
<dreamping> i want to make my boot-time be short
<LeeJunFan> dreamping: I can't imagine it would do anything, but I haven't disabled it on mine. too lazy, and I have a fast machine...
<chaoticgeek> next time I have a problem like that I'll know hwo to do it
<LeeJunFan> dreamping: yeah, lvm CAN work on a plain old non-raid ide drive. It just allows for dynamic resizing of partitions, so if you formatted your drive with LVM you could shrink root and grow /home while the machine is running.
<LeeJunFan> anyway, I'm out for a bit.
<dreamping> #LeeJunFan,:D,ah,yes,i see,but i have not used the lvm during my kubuntu installation
<dreamping> now,so it is no useage for me.
<micahf> anyone else having problems where they can't modprobe nvidia?
<pinkfloyd> hi, i have this problem ---libgtk-1.2.so.0 where to??
<crimson> hi, i have this problem ---libgtk-1.2.so.0 while trying to install Wollfenstein ET
<crimson> no one?
<crimsun> DD"no one" what?
<crimsun> err, wtheck
<crimson>  have this problem ---libgtk-1.2.so.0 while trying to install Wollfenstein ET
<Zol> heyy
<Zol> how do you install kubuntu through windows?
<Zol> i just got a install CD from the net
<Zol> but it's all in linux formats
<Zol> with no extensions and stuff
<Zol> hey
<Zol> can you help me to install kubuntu?
<godzero> the new 3.5rc1 packages totally killed kde
<godzero> Zol: kubuntu iso or kubuntu-desktop?
<LeeJunFan> godzero: killed?
<godzero> I get the kdm login screen, but when I enter my password & ENTER, kde _or_  gnome dies.. like a ctrl-alt-bkspace
<The_Vox> godzero: I just finished installing the updates to rc1 and it works very well....what did you update from?
<godzero> beta 2
<The_Vox> Zol: burn the .iso to a CD and then put the burned CD in your drive, reboot and tell your computer to boot from the CD
<The_Vox> godzero: that's what I did too
<The_Vox> godzero: did you have any errors?
<LeeJunFan> godzero: did you get any errors during install?
<LeeJunFan> hehe
<godzero> no-silent deth
<The_Vox> GMTA :)
<godzero> apt-get upgrade had a ton of probs
<The_Vox> godzero: log in on a console and do an "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" and see if it does anything
<The_Vox> godzero: ah, there's your problem
<godzero> oh, I did... up to date now
<The_Vox> I bet you have libdjvue15 installed
<LeeJunFan> godzero: ah, I went from stable to rc1, I had 1 lib I had to dpkg -i by hand, then run apt-get upgrade again to finish, then all was well.
<godzero> me too, actually 2 or 3 of them
<The_Vox> godzero: did your apt-get upgrade finish without errors? I mean...are all packages actually installed?
<godzero> eventually, yes
<godzero> after I got out a hammer
<The_Vox> godzero: take a look at ~/.xsessionerrors
<LeeJunFan> apt-get hammer-upgrade
<The_Vox> sorry, ~/.xsession-errors
<The_Vox> it may tell you why kde isn't working
<LeeJunFan> might want to look at /var/log/kdm too if it didn't actually get "past" the login part before it segs.
<Zol> The_Vox: it's not a live CD
<Zol> i want linux to stay
<godzero> I'm on kubuntu right now, but I hadda logon to console, rum gdm as root....
<The_Vox> Zol: the installer runs when you boot from the CD
<Zol> oh
<The_Vox> ok, I'm gone
<godzero> xsession-errors is too full to of gunk
<jason> is this the place to ask newbie linux questions?
<fyrmedic> yes
<jason> ok, well i have some external harddrives formatted in NTFS
<jason> i know there is a project for linux being able to read NTFS but it requires me to build the program
<fyrmedic> ok
<jason> are there compilers with kubuntu?
<fyrmedic> sorry I can't answer that one
<jason> oh
<jason> do you know where i could find that out?
<godzero> LeeJunFan: kdm.log has lines like: QImage::smoothScale: Image is a null image
<fyrmedic> no sorry
<godzero> jason : yes
<godzero> gcc
<jason> but in order to install gcc, i need a basic C compiler or something haha
<LeeJunFan> godzero: wow, you really got hosed by that.
<godzero> I can't remember if it's installed by default
<godzero> jason: no, just sudo apt-get gcc
<godzero> or there abouts
<godzero> jason: no, just sudo apt-get install gcc
<fyrmedic> wildfire
<godzero> I'm gunna try reinstalling some core kde stuff like kdm
<fyrmedic> anyone know anything about getting PGP to work in kmail?
<jason> godzero: do you know how to open files on an NTFS drive?
<JustinS> crimsun: you still up professor?
<crimsun> JustinS: unfortunately.
<JustinS> Shweeew .. Me too, but it's only 4:30pm here .. I've still got zero sound, and set-default-soundcard 1 .. but when I run alsamixer it's still showing the onboard sound (that's disabled in the bios now) . help?
<JustinS> Sorry got a glitch ..
<crimsun> JustinS: then force it to a certain order.
<crimsun> JustinS: cat /proc/asound/cards
<JustinS> K .. it's got my onboard indel card as 0 and my SB Live card as 1 .. 
<crimsun> and you wish to use your sblive as default?
<crimsun> cat /proc/asound/modules
<crimsun> (it's probably snd-intel8x0)
<JustinS> 1 snd_emu10k1 .. (0 is snd_intel8x0) .. 
<crimsun> echo "options snd-intel8x0 index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<crimsun> then run set-default-soundcard 0
<Digioso> hallo
<crimsun> then sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-reload, then log out of KDE and back in
<JustinS> K .. think it took .. brb .. I'll ask about that echo part in a second .. 
* JustinS silence .. lemme see if alsamixer is muted ..
<JustinS> rodger .. thanks MUCH crimsun .. Audio Slave is goin' strong now .. Dunno bout what'll happen on reboot, but right now I've got noise! .. woohoo ..
<JustinS> jpilot .. friend or foe?
<aftertaf> kpilot, friend.....
<aftertaf> but cant edit appointments in it... :/
<JustinS> I've had issues with getting any of them to work (sony clie) .. once about a year ago I got it fired up .. I would like some updates for Static (grumpy chicken) ..
<andreas_> anyone know how to getfont smoothing in aterm?
<andreas_> get font*
<_martin> hi ... i installed the macromedia flash plugin, but for some reason, i do not have fonts in flash ... I know this has something to do with some gs font packages, but I cannot find which packages to install. has anyone a hint for me?
<viviersf> as far as i know flash are just images
<viviersf> i dont think it has anything to do with fonts
<viviersf> close firefox after installing the plugin
<viviersf> and reopen it and check if it works
<eliezer> hi people. i have sort of a dumb question for you, but i just can't figure it out. and i guess that the answer it's so simple that i haven't found anything related to my trouble on google. heres the situation: i have a folder on a ntfs hard drive, how can i create a shortcut on my kubuntu desktop to that slave-drived-folder?
<Hobbsee> eliezer: have you mounted it?
<eliezer> yep, i had a hard time with it, but i've finally found out how to do it. im a rookie. it's my day number 4 under linux.
<Hobbsee> :) nice
<eliezer> y'know what? im going to give you the link. it could be useful. i looked under tons and tons of links and this was the one that worked.
<eliezer> thanks man. :)
<Hobbsee> sure - be glad to see the link
<eliezer> http://www.linuxforum.com/tutcomments/1/688.php
<eliezer> (:
<Hobbsee> *looks*
<eliezer> probably it will look easy for you. but believe me, i've tryied some other links and nothing worked.
<Hobbsee> nice link
<eliezer> thanks. :D
<Hobbsee> the one on the ubuntuguide works well, even though they say it's outdated
<eliezer> ohhh, i guess i didnt try that. im not an organized guy, i just did searches on google. probably thats why i couldnt solve the problem until 15 minutes ago huh? hehe.
<aftertaf> eliezer: once mounted, you can use konqueror to do a dragdrop of your ntfs folder onto the desktop, i think you need to hold down ctrl & shit to make a symbolic link...... or you rihtclick your desktop and choose new shortcut ;)
<eliezer> oh oh :)
<eliezer> like: right click on my desktop->create new->link to device->hard disk device.
<eliezer> im sorry! i just had such a hard time with the hard drive that i didnt try that. i guess im kind of dumb. but at least im trying, hehe.
<eliezer> as far as i know now, windows is not the best option out there. even though it doesn't seem to be such a horrible OS, i liked this one better.
<eliezer> thanks aftertaf, thanks hobbsee.
<aftertaf> eliezer: no not dumb :)     that type of rightcliock thing is direct from windows
<aftertaf> a lot of stuff like that it to help thetransition from windows to linux. you can do most things in console in linux if you choose to... ;)
<aftertaf> and good choice with k|ubuntu :) stay with it, write down everything you learn, one day you'll be helping others
<eliezer> hehehe, yeah. red_judas sometimes logs on to this chanel. he lives like 3 blocks ahead from my place and he recommended me to install kubuntu to try linux. i fell in love with the OS. he keeps telling me to get used to do everything from the Terminal.
<eliezer> yeah, everytime I find something useful I save it on my email. hehe, so if i have to format or anything ill still have the info.
<eliezer> im using KDE desktop. though.
<aftertaf> eliezer: getting used to reminal is easier said than done,but it is good advice. tae it at your own pace, and keep track of all things you learn is my advice... and come here often to ask ;)
<aftertaf> reminal == terminal (with kb problems :) )
<eliezer> aftertaf: thank you so much!! i'll keep in mind all the advices from people like you. thank you! for now i have to go to bed. but i hope to find people like you later on when i have to get help. but first, i will use google. i promise. hehe.
<kubuntu_guy> guys I already setup samba server and want to add my samba server in lmhost of windwos how can I do it?
<aftertaf> notepad.
<hanseatic> hi... i have suddenly a very strange behavior in the gogle box of the konqueror. i can type in whatever i want but i cannot send my search to google by clicking the return button
<hanseatic> what can i do?
<quda> all hail to kubuntu
<jenton> how can I stop the volume buttons on my keyboard being bound to kmix?
<hanseatic> khotkeys?
<jenton> no, it's not there, and it's not in "Keyboard Shortcuts" in KControl either
<hanseatic> guess kmix then.... maybe in some /home/user/.*/*.conf
<_betoarts> hi
<_betoarts> no stands kubuntu
<_betoarts> bug
<_betoarts> every time
<andreas_> how many lines of code are there in the linux kernel now?
<andreas_> anyone know?
<Lathiat> 5184657 just in the .c files of ubuntus kernel
<Lathiat> (5 million)
<Lathiat> 1.2 million more in .h and 261000  in .S (assembler)
<andreas_> ic
<andreas_> thanks Lathiat 
<jubei> hey, I just updated to breezy and the amarok shortcut keys no longer work (eg win key + c) does anyone know why this is?
<legout> hi. how can i update my kde-menus?
<legout> ive installed firefox and thunderbird, but the programs dont appear in my kde-menu
<jubei> why doesnt my windows key work in breezy?
<legout> hi. Programs that i install dont appear in my kde-menu. why? what can i do?
<FaxeSystem> hi, could somebody post a nice sources.list in pastebin for me? I'm using Kubuntu german. thnx
<stupendo44> hey, I have an iso mounted, and I'm trying to install a game using wine, but it needs the second cd. How can I force it to unmount the first cd?
<legout> stupendo44: oepn another konsole
<stupendo44> ok, and?
<legout> stupendo44:umount ur cd manually on this console, eject, insert new cd and mount it.
<legout> stupendo44: which game do u wanna install?
<stupendo44> I'm trying nba 2005
<stupendo44> did I mention it's an iso I'm mounting, not a physical cd?
<stupendo44> it won't let me unmount, says it's busy.
<legout> stupendo44: which game?
<stupendo44> nba live 2005
<legout> do u know if it works??
<legout> stupendo44: you can also "copy the cd iso to your hd and than mount it this.
<stupendo44> do you think I would have an iso file on a cd?
<stupendo44> an iso is a cd image
<legout> stupendo44: cat /mnt/cd >/tmp/cd1.iso
<stupendo44> it would be dumb to have an iso on a cd
<legout> stupendo44: try this. iveread this somewhere. but i cant find it again.
<stupendo44> the iso is already on my hard drive
<N1omi> stupendo44: make sure you're trying to mount the right drive. (i tried to umount the drive i was running the OS on, that was silly and i nearly hosed the system) there's a command to kill all processes using a drive
<stupendo44> is there a command I can use to view what processes are using the drive?
<legout> stupendo44: lol. than mount the iso. mount -t iso cd.iso /where/you/wanna/mount
<N1omi> yes. it's the kill command but i'm not sure of the arguments
<LeeJunFan> stupendo44: fuser -m /dev/hda[x] 
<stupendo44> legout: I've already mounted the iso, installed the first cd of the game, and now it wants the second cd
<stupendo44> this is not a device I'm using, so /dev doesn't apply...
<legout> stupendo44: than mount the second iso somewhere else.
<legout> or try to "overmount" the first iso
<LeeJunFan> stupendo44: sry, just got up. you have an iso file mounted via loopback?
<stupendo44> already tried that
<stupendo44> yes, LeeJunFan 
<stupendo44> LeeJunFan: installing a game using wine
<stupendo44> got through the first cd, now it wants the second one,but when I try to unmount, it says it's in use
<LeeJunFan> you can give it a directory name instead, ie - the mountpoint
<N1omi> stupendo44: can you just mount the second CD in addition.
<stupendo44> hmm, that worked
<stupendo44> but the game still didn't see it. hold on
<stupendo44> ok, it's going
<stupendo44> thanks guys
<legout> stupendo44: what uve done. mount cd2 too another mont-point?
<stupendo44> no, mounting to another mount point wouldn't allow nba live 2005 setup to see it. I had to mount again in the same place. I'm just not sure I understand how this works, since it couldn't unmount
<stupendo44> I had to mount cd2 where cd1 was mounted, as N1omi said
<LeeJunFan> stupendo44: yeah, got me, I would think you'd get the error [mountpoint]  already mounted or device busy.
<stupendo44> yeah. I'm glad it worked, though
<legout> stupendo44: thats what i mean with "overmount" ;-)
<legout> stupendo44: but coz my english is so bad, i dont know how to explain.lol
<legout> happy playing.
<stupendo44> lol, it's ok
<stupendo44> I hope it works. we'll see
<legout> and please tell me if the game runs fine with wine.
<N1omi> legout: could be a linux game!
<stupendo44> I will. I'll post to appdb my results
<N1omi> or not.
<stupendo44> it's nba live 2005
<legout> oh. and cat /dev/hdc >/tmp/cd.iso creats a nice .iso-file on hd.lol
<legout> good to know;)
<stupendo44> I haven't seen anybody list any success with it so far, so I'm seeing for myself
<stupendo44> legout: yeah, I already knew that. good to know. :_
<legout> stupendo44: me not. thougt it would work with dd somehow
<stupendo44> but I wasn't using any physical cd
<stupendo44> I don't know why you thought I was...
<legout> stupendo44: ok.
<legout> stupendo44: i thought uve got the original installation isos;)
<stupendo44> they wouldn't be called "iso's". Iso's are images on the hard drive. cd's are physical discs in your hand
<legout> yeah i know. ym fault :-(
<stupendo44> anyways, gtg. Thanks again for your help
<icewt> the Desktop Sharing system in KDE - does it share the current desktop (like VNC in windows does) so that one can fight of the mouse&keyboard with the one connecting, or does it open up a new login dialog when connecting?
<bezita_drag> #surabaya
<icewt> nevermind, already found answer for my question
<aftertaf> icewt:  which was?   whats the answer? ;)
<LeeJunFan> icewt: if you want to share the login screen look up xdmcp
<icewt> aftertaf: it shares the current desktop
<icewt> LeeJunFan: that's just what i don't want it to do ;)
* chippie83 is back.
<aftertaf> i cant get it to work. sometimes the login prompt pops up but i cant type anything in it... :/
<raphink> aftertaf: what if you click on the box ?
<aftertaf> same pb
<aftertaf> not focus pb...
<aftertaf> there are loads of packages for vnc server too.?.. weird.
<aftertaf> which is/are best one(s)
<LeeJunFan> aftertaf: I've always used the KDE built in one w/o any problems.
<aftertaf> ok, but i'm not running it right now.
<aftertaf> whats the package called?
<LeeJunFan> which? the KDE one or the one for just plain ole X?
<aftertaf> kde.
<aftertaf> i apt'ed xvncserver
<bobuse> aftertaf: krfb
<aftertaf> hehe ok.
<LeeJunFan> kde is built in to kde, you just have to go to kcontrol under internet and network.
<bobuse> and krdc for the vnc client
<aftertaf> LeeJunFan:  i'm runnning e1 at the mo on kubuntu...
<bobuse> They are both installed with kubuntu
<bobuse> aftertaf: look at Internet menu
<`Nomad> !asx
<ubotu> I don't know, `Nomad
<`Nomad> !stream
<ubotu> No idea, `Nomad
<`Nomad> !media
<ubotu> `Nomad: Bugger all, i dunno
<`Nomad> !radio
<ubotu> `Nomad: Are you on ritalin?
<`Nomad> !codecs
<ubotu> codecs is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<`Nomad> Hi all,  is it not possible to stream .asx in Kubuntu?  CBC has chosen to stream only .asx.. Grrr!!
<`Nomad> Shoot.. Kaffeine does it.. yeaaaah!
<`Nomad> sorry.. :)
<umuntu> looking fr help on how o configure wireless on slackware
<umuntu> linux virgin, single booting slackware 10.2 on laptop
<umuntu> trying to configure wireless 
<umuntu> please help
<umuntu> anyone??
<umuntu> thanks you guys,
<`Nomad> umuntu: Did you try a slackware channel?
<umuntu> tried iwconfig
<`Nomad> a slackware IRC channel
<umuntu> did not pick up inbuilt wireless on laptop
<nalioth> #slackware awaits
<nalioth> ubuntu and slack are very different
<`Nomad> v e r y 
<umuntu> thanks Nomad, going to slackware
<umuntu> i have kubuntu on ma desktop
<umuntu> loving it
<umuntu> thot I'd try it as it is in ma language
<aftertaf> good for you :)
<umuntu> and feel right at home
<umuntu> thanks mate
<nalioth> umuntu: we usually help with common linux problems, but slack and wireless are best kept in #slackware
<freemanen> I have a problem with audacity because it can't record ?
<Myk3> hello
<Myk3> is there a way to add a network printer?
<Myk3> like from a network server not a windows shared printer
* tenco updated to KDE 3.5-RC1 from 3.4.3 and _everythings_ _fine_! thanks, kubuntu!
<icewt> oh, there's RC1 already
<tenco> yeahm, knode 0.10 rocks :)
<icewt> are there big differences compared to 3.4.3?
<tenco> yes, konqueror now passes the acid 2 test!
<icewt> oh
<icewt> hmm.. maybe i'll wait for the final 3.5 anyway
<tenco> knode now seems to count the article number in the group overview correctly
<tenco> *groups
<tenco> and akregator operates faster on certain rss-feeds
<pointwood> I upgraded to 3.5b1 and that went well, then I upgraded to b2 and that wasn't quite as big a success :( I dunno whether I should upgrade to RC1...
<Juerd> 14:33 < tenco> yes, konqueror now passes the acid 2 test!
<nalioth> pointwood: living on the cutting edge makes one bleed
<Juerd> Yeah, the acid 2 page I visit almost daily, so this is very important!
<Tm_T> KDE <3
<Juerd> Tm_T: >3, actually.
<Juerd> But who's counting ;)
<Tm_T> Juerd: err, tilt your head ;)
<Juerd> Tm_T: The correct notation of that would be:
<pointwood> nalioth: true, I'm not complaining :) anyone got experience upgrading from b2 -> RC1?
* Juerd <3 KDE
<Tm_T> pointwood: me
* Tm_T is using RC1 & Dapper
<nalioth> Tm_T bleeds
<LeeJunFan> well, we know who has the brass ones :)
<pointwood> Tm_T: ohh...Dapper - how stable is that?
<nalioth> pointwood: atm, it's much like breezy (since it's mostly breezy)
<pointwood> k
<nalioth> pointwood: the real fun begins in 2 months
<Kamping_Kaiser> nalioth: 2 months?
<Kamping_Kaiser> xorg?
<nalioth> Kamping_Kaiser: when the Xorg starts flaking out
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. i remember going modular :|
* Kamping_Kaiser does old timer thing
<bla|patrick> hi
<bla|patrick> is it possible to display my partitions in konqueror's media:/ section?
<bla|patrick> i only can see there dvds and floppies
<nalioth> bla|patrick: use qtparted
<pointwood> what's comming in regards to xorg?
<bla|patrick> nalioth, k
<tenco> but xorg is already modular in breezy!?
<Kamping_Kaiser> tenco: yes, but xorg will go to V 7 
<Kamping_Kaiser> from 6.8 (or whatever)
<bla|patrick> nalioth, well...
<tenco> oh
<tenco> o_O
<bla|patrick> i dont want create a partition
<bla|patrick> i would like to see them in media:/
<bla|patrick> in kde
<nalioth> bla|patrick: i dont think its gonna happen be default
<bla|patrick> well... 
<bla|patrick> how can i display my existing partitions with videos and music in that media:/ -menu in konquerror
<bla|patrick> i wonder why the content of /media isnt displayed there
<bla|patrick> nalioth, how can i add my drives to that folder in konqueror?
<nalioth> bla|patrick: what drives are you talking about?
<bla|patrick> hda5 sdb2 sdb3
<bla|patrick> sda2 sda4
<nalioth> bla|patrick: are they mounted now?
<bla|patrick> there are movies, music and shared graphics
<bla|patrick> nalioth jep
<bla|patrick> in gnome i can see them on desktop and access them
<nalioth> bla|patrick: what is in /media   ?
<bla|patrick> in kde they are not displayed in konquerors media folder, that can be accessed from the first page
<monad> hi... k3b won't burn cds properly and always exits with something like mkisofs failed. i need to burn a kubuntu install cd stat, can someone tell me the right command sequence for cdrecord please?
<bla|patrick> in media are the mountpoints
<bla|patrick> but in media:/ is only the floppydrive entry
<nalioth> bla|patrick: ahh, i see now
<bla|patrick> although the describtion tells about removals and harddrives
<bla|patrick> ya :D
<nalioth> i dont know where konqueror looks to diplay things in media:/
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /media isnt it?
<bla|patrick> Kamping_Kaiser, no....
<bla|patrick> then there should be 6 partitions displayed
<bla|patrick> those i added in fstab to mount on bootup
<Tm_T> pointwood: well, dunno about stable but only problem I found is gcc issue
<pointwood> okay, well I upgraded now, just need to reboto
<pointwood> * reboot
* pointwood hopes for the best
<bla|patrick> nalioth, any idea what i should search for? google only hints for creating mounting points
<bla|patrick> how is that konqueror menu called in english that referrs to that media:/ stuff
<Tm_T> nalioth: I'm never bleeding ;--P
<LeeJunFan> Tm_T: needs a less latent internet connection.
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: ok? how I may help you
<LeeJunFan> Tm_T, no I was saying you need a less latent connection, as your reply to nalioth was about 1/2hr late :)
<nalioth> bla|patrick: not sure atm, i'm fighting my konqueror into submission right now
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: or it was my coffee break
<bla|patrick> kk
<gigcs> i have question
<nalioth> gigcs: dont hide it from us
<gigcs> <nalioth>you  advise kubuntu remastering.
<nalioth> gigcs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallCDCustomizationHowTo
<guillermito> Hi
<gigcs> <nalioth>i doubt document .because i read and test .
<guillermito> I'va tried installing the pakage msttcorefots 
<guillermito> but I cant, does anybody know how to add M$ truetype fotns?
<gigcs> but i can't  make .because doubt sign package.
<guillermito> i've tried installig a debian paakage... manually...
<gigcs> <nalioth> you can make redistro kubuntu.??
<nalioth> gigcs: read the link
<gigcs> <nalioth>i doubt add package because i test add ubuntu-keyring. how  you have trick.
<chiloe> hola
<bla|patrick> hmmm...
<chiloe> hey
<bla|patrick> chmod snytax is chmod *filename* 000
<chiloe> somebody speaks spanish here? i need help with the audio codecs installation
<bla|patrick> isnt it?
<chiloe> in kubuntu
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<chiloe> thanks pal
<nalioth> or vaya de el #kubuntu-es
<gigcs>  <nalioth>i try add package not update  package on cd.
<nalioth> gigcs: i only know the link i sent you. i have no idea about gpg keyrings or making new cds
<nalioth> gigcs: ask in #ubuntu 
<nikkia> bla|patrick: no, you have it the wrong way around, syntax is chmod <perms> <filename>
<nikkia> where perms can be either the octal representation, or the symbolic
<bla|patrick> nikkia, ok :)
<bla|patrick> hmmm... does someone know where to find the setting, that controls whats in "media:/"
<bla|patrick> i'd like to see there my harddrive mountpoints from /media
<LeeJunFan> bla|patrick: I don't think that's at all configurable.
<penguinzdr> guys/gals i have installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu. can i remove ubuntu-desktop and everything to be alright?
<bobuse> bla|patrick: this feature is planed for dapper, I think
<bobuse> penguinzdr: no
<bla|patrick> LeeJunFan, any idea how to get the partitions to that menu?
<penguinzdr> bobuse: why?
<bla|patrick> bobuse, whats dapper?
<bla|patrick> kde4?
<bla|patrick> kde3.5?
<bobuse> penguinzdr: I have had the same question last week
<bobuse> bla|patrick: dapper is the next (K)ubuntu release
<penguinzdr> bobuse: and why the answer is "no"?
<nalioth> nikkia: i fixed my konq problem
<bobuse> penguinzdr: try to remove ubuntu-desktop, it doesn't remove all specific ubuntu debs
<penguinzdr> ok, i will stay with both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<bobuse> penguinzdr: you could uninstall gnome-libs, that will remove lot of gnome progs
<bobuse> penguinzdr: and then you could use deborphan and debfoster
<bla|patrick> bobuse, thats nice for ubuntu... but i need it workin now and not in 6 month
<bobuse> bla|patrick: yes ;-) So, I had reinstalled kubuntu in place of the ubuntu that I want remove (for a colleague)
<penguinzdr> lol konversation is REALLY cool
<bobuse> bla|patrick: sorry
<gigcs> i want ask ubuntu
<_dani> hola, alguien sabe instalar una ati 9250 en kubuntu???
<bla|patrick> bobuse, thats no option for me
<bla|patrick> i finally got ati working after many hours
<bla|patrick> i dont start that nuisance again!
<bobuse> bla|patrick: I've mixed your msg with penguinzdr
<bobuse> bla|patrick: you could add the applet that displays mounted devices
<bobuse> bla|patrick: applet in kicker
<astritzh> Hi... are your KDE fonts ugly like mine ...? any hint on better fonts ?
<bla|patrick> bobuse, urm... could u tell me more?
<bla|patrick> will that display the drives in taht konqueror-menu?
<gigcs> what is command gpg list key in package debian.
<bobuse> bla|patrick: there is an applet ("Media Applet") for kicker that displays devices
<gigcs> i don't understand update package on cd kubuntu
<emurz> hello, how can I Install flash for konqueror
<bobuse> emurz: use EasyKubuntu
<bobuse> emurz: EasyKubuntu -> http://olwin.free.fr/serendipity/
<nalioth> bobuse: please dont do that
<bobuse> nalioth: why ?
<nalioth> easy - scripts are easy to blow up your box
<bobuse> it's unofficial
<zolex> sudo doesn't work on my system it always gives errors what can i do?
<nalioth> those scripts have no oversight, and some are just heinous in their coding
<nalioth> the writers dont take into consideration all the variables the script may come in contact with and --force-all is not a valid "fix" for their ignorance
<nalioth> to the users of "easyUbuntu" and "easyKubuntu" be wary, it HAS broken computers, and will break more
<LeeJunFan> so much for easy....
<zolex> its all crap
<bobuse> nalioth: I agree with you, it's dirty ... but we (I) need it !
<nalioth> bobuse: no you dont
<nalioth> !flash
<ubotu> I guess flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<emurz> nalioth, I installed that package, it still doesn't werk
<nalioth> emurz: what arch of kubuntu are you running?
<bla|patrick> bobuse, whats kicker? will taht display those drives in konqueror?
<bobuse> nalioth: give me the major errors in the script
<bobuse> bla|patrick: kicker is the panel at the bottom of your screen
<emurz> nalioth, it works for firefox, but still it doesn't work for konqueror
<nalioth> emurz: in your konq settings, locate the firefox plugins dir and point konq at that place
<nalioth> bobuse: --force-all iS a MAJOR no-no
<bobuse> nalioth: ok, you'rb right
<bla|patrick> bobuse, well thats definetly not a solution 
<bobuse> noirequus: there isn't --force-all, but --force-yes, but it's also bad
<gigcs> sign key package  debian.which command
<monad> hi... just finished my first kubuntu install, migrating from gentoo. just one question: what the f*** is my root password? i've never been asked to input one, just one for a default user.
<zolex^java> hehe another one :)
<monad> happens more often? great
<monad> maybe someone should tell the developers
<zolex^java> yeah and if ur sudo doesn't work your f****
<zolex^java> like me ^^
<monad> good thing compared to gentoo is that a new install doesn't take three days :-)
<nikkia> zolex^java: as opposed to 'if your root password doesn't work your f****' ?
<zolex^java> my sudo doesn't work
<zolex^java> and i can't login with root cuz u need sudo for root
<zolex^java> and i get always errors like "kde su error"
<zolex^java> and  sudo: unable to lookup via gethostbyname()
<zolex^java> but to fix that you must be root
<monad> so what do i do?
<zolex^java> and i can't be root cuz sudo doesn't work etc.
<monad> "to understand recursion you have to understand recursion first"
<monad> i'm going to install again anyways, because i need to repartition - at what point can i insert a root passwd?
<zolex^java> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<zolex^java> The first user created during the installation has administrative rights on the system, and can run programs as root with sudo, using only their normal user password. 
<zolex^java> > i can't
<zolex^java> thumbs up (Y)
<monad> ok, worked... thanks
<ttrichle7> Hi, does anyone have a good howto for getting kubuntu to recognize the internal wireless modem on a Tecra9000
<ttrichle7> rhel4 recognizes it as ..Intersil PRISM2 11 Mbps Wireless Adapter.
<ttrichle7> driver:orinoco_cs device: /dev/eth1
<vojta> !w32codecs
<ubotu> [w32codecs]  binary only codecs that some call evil. One possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<ttrichle7> a search of the forums did not turn up anything on Intersil PRISM2
<gigcs> I don't understand againstthe public keys held in the package ubuntu-keyring.Please explain
<buz> After unpacking 271MB disk space will be freed.
<buz> is that right
<buz> for upgrade from kde3.5rc1 to 3.5.0rc1-1?
<emurz> where is the option "download all links" in Konqueror?
<zolex^java> nice support here
<sghingo> ciao
<sghingo> c' qualcuno che mi puo aiutare
<psyke> hi, I'm having trouble with Kubuntu on two machines here.. does anyone notice a big stutter or delay when highlighting icons (using that translucent rectangle) on the desktop? 2D performance is terrible, dragging windows is always slow, and Xorg uses a lot of cpu
<buz> what graphics hardware
<buz> also do you use transparency?
<psyke> buz: old graphics cards. One system has a Nvidia TNT2, another an ATI Mobility M4. I've tried the nv and nvidia drivers for the TNT2, no difference
<buz> mh on mobility radeon 7500 i havent noticed problems
<buz> neither on integrated cards
<psyke> buz: I downloaded and burned knoppix and opensuse to compare on both systems, their 2D performance is really snappy compared to Kubuntu
<buz> that is kinda weird yes
<psyke> 3D performance (glxgears etc) is fine on kubuntu, though
<buz> THAT is truly weird
<psyke> there's something strange going on, and I love Kubuntu.. but the poor 2D performance gets on my nerves
<psyke> the speed difference was really noticeable compared to both Knoppix and SUSE, unfortunately...
<_root_> is this normal in windows with game chromium i achieve 70+ fps and on kubuntu only 30?
<buz> sounds like a case for the forums
<buz> did you try ubuntu itself?
<_root_> r u talking to me?
<psyke> buz: I've searched through the forums, and tried some proposed solutions to no avail, and yes, I've tried ubuntu.. you know what's weird? GNOME is more sluggish than KDE (in Kubuntu)...
<buz> sounds like a driver issue
<psyke> but KDE in Kubuntu is still significantly slower compared to KDE in other distros
<buz> did you compare xorg config with the xorg config of say knoppix
<gigcs> signing  a remastered  ubuntu cd help!!
<buz> one moment, gotta logout/login
<psyke> buz: SUSE recognised my graphics hardware better, for example it knew the exact monitor name and configuration, so I'm reinstalling Kubuntu, and I'm going to try the xorg-config from SUSE on it
<psyke> wb buz
<buz> psyke: sounds like something i'd do ;)
<buz> mhh kde 3.5rc1-1 works for all i can say
<psyke> I installed the first 3.5 beta to test and it was sluggish just like before (not to mention artsd crashed all the time)
<gigcs> I'm building my own verison of a ubuntu install cd
<v-dogg> a bit off-topic but I'll ask anyway (because you guys might have an opinion :)
<v-dogg> what's the best way to do multi-OS desktop software these days?
<gigcs> but i don't understand relation ubuntu-keyring with  new package
<v-dogg> Java, Java + Eclipse components, that-mozilla-thingy, Delphi/Kylix or what?
<gigcs> Please advise i blind .
<buz> v-dogg: what language would you like to use
<buz> as for c++, definitely qt, for the scripting languages likely too, with java likely swt
<v-dogg> doesn't matter (much), I'm familiar with Java, Delhphi and C++
<buz> i'd stay away from kylix
<buz> the kylix apps i've seen looked horrible
<gigcs> <buz>I'm building my own verison of a ubuntu install cd
<gigcs> but i don't understand relation ubuntu-keyring with ?new package
<buz> gigcs: neither do i 
<tecnis> hola
<tecnis> hello
<tecnis> some body speakind spanish???
<tecnis> speaking
<tecnis> bye
<FaxeSystem> Is it possible to install, linux-amd64-k8 linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8 (amd64 linux kernel) into a Kubuntu i386? Because I can't find this file with apt (yes I have activated the repositories). I just can find the K7 Kernel. Should use this one under Kubuntu i386?
<Delvien> whats a good site to download KXdocker off of
<DaSkreech> What would I need to apt to install mod_ssl in apache?
<DaSkreech> I get this error
<DaSkreech> Package mod_ssl has no available version, but exists in the database.
<DaSkreech> This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and
<DaSkreech> never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents
<DaSkreech> of sources.list
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> that was two lines a while ago
<morrow> Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc1/pool-breezy/kdepim/libkdepim1a_3.5-rc1-1ubuntu0breezy1_i386.deb  Size mismatch
<morrow> hmmm... is there someone working on the repo?
<DaSkreech> How can I see what package mod_ssl is in?
<morrow> DaSkreech: with apache2 you don't need mod_ssl. it is now part of the apache distri
<DaSkreech> Ah
<gigcs> How do I sign a key????
<DaSkreech> So I make a ssl folder and drop the certs in there?
* DaSkreech hunts down apache2 doc
<DaSkreech> gigcs: GPG?
<gigcs> yes
<gigcs> sign a key with package 
* sm4rt455 is away: Away at the moment
* sm4rt455 is back.
<gigcs> <DaSkreech>Do you understand gpg sign key ?
<DaSkreech> Yeah they have an easy to follow tut over at gnome.org I think
<gigcs> <DaSkreech>Please explain . thank you. 
<DaSkreech> gigcs: http://webber.dewinter.com/gnupg_howto/english/GPGMiniHowto.html
<bhna> hi
<Flosoft> hey
<gigcs> Vmware on ubuntu 
<gigcs> i want install vmware on ubuntu HowTo
<buz> gigcs: try vmware 5.5
<Delvien> Where are system icons stored?
<buz> otherwise consult google
<DaSkreech> buz: Is there any move to get Ubuntu Xen ready?
<Flosoft> gigcs: you need the kernel sources
<buz> DaSkreech: no idea
<Flosoft> gigcs: maybe try the auto script ... then it will work
<DaSkreech> Hey No admin in here
<DaSkreech> Strange
<musik> can anyone tell me where i can download michael's who is it song plz???????
<Tm_T> err
<DaSkreech> musik: I would suggest the internet. It's very resourceful
<musik> DaSkreech: i serached everywhere .....cant find it...all ask u to pay
<DaSkreech> Well then.... :-)
<Riddell> DaSkreech: no admin?
<jpowers> musik: this is actually a help channel for kubuntu, a linux distro.
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Yeah No Ops
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: since you're here. Done anything with qt 4 yet?
<Delvien> anyone here use kxdocker?
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: nope, what should be done with it?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: I'm an op
<Riddell> Delvien: /usr/share/icons
<DaSkreech> Really? it doesn't show up here :-(
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: nothing really, I was just trying to compile SIM from latest svn, it's qt4 now, and said it was missing a qt header file.
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: try the -compat package maybe?
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: just wondered if perhaps you had run into any probs with qt from the repos, I'll probably try qt from src later, no time now.
<musik> cant anyone tell me where i can download free mp3 songs?
<musik> :(
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: got that.
<Russel-Athletic> mhhh something wrong with the kde3.5rc1 rep? i got broken (install) in adept
<icewt> musik: yeah, http://remix.kwed.org/
<Riddell> musik: this is #kubuntu, you want a warez channel
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: qvaluelist.h - owell, I'll get to it later.
<LeeJunFan> Russel-Athletic: better to run apt-get from command line to install so you can see the errors better, it probably has a problem with a conflicting file or something which needs to be installed by hand with dpkg, then finished up with another apt-get upgrade.
<Delvien> command for copy is sudo cp?
<DaSkreech> musik: try ww.vorbis.com
<wasp_ems> hello...i have a problem...i cant play any music on my pc nor any movies...the error it comes up with is There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins...what can i do?
<Russel-Athletic> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/430589 LeeJunFan 
<Russel-Athletic> (it is german but i think you can understand it)
<Russel-Athletic> trying apt-get install -f now
<DaSkreech> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DaSkreech> !tell wasp_ems about mp3
<bhna> are there openoffice 2.0 deb for breezy?
<icewt> bhna: yes
<LeeJunFan> Russel-Athletic: looks like libkdepim1a is the root of your problems. It didn't install and a bunch of other stuff seems to require it. And unfortunately there's the language barrier problem :( Forgive my ignorance.
<bhna> icewt: beta or the real 2.0?
<Russel-Athletic> apt-get install -f seems to solve the problem
<icewt> bhna: the final 2.0 - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=438068&postcount=10
<LeeJunFan> Russel-Athletic: hrm. you did install libkdepim ?
<Russel-Athletic> no just run apt-get install -f
<Russel-Athletic> oh and apt-get dist-upgrade works...
<Russel-Athletic> what does apt-get install -f do exactly?
<bhna> icewt: thanks!
<LeeJunFan> cool.
<LeeJunFan> Russel-Athletic: fixes broken dependancies, or at least tries to.
<Russel-Athletic> k try to remember it when it happens again
<LeeJunFan> Russel-Athletic: apparently does a good job for you.
<LeeJunFan> Russel-Athletic: right.
<wasp_ems> DaSkreech: thanx man but this is too much info and i dont know which to choose...any help in that??i want to be able to play mp3,avi,mpg,wav etc
<myk3> hey
<DaSkreech> Wav is there ny default
<DaSkreech> by
<Russel-Athletic> k see you at my next question :)
<wasp_ems> it does not work
<murtaugh> is there a way to log out another local user viewed from "who"?
<DaSkreech> wasp_ems: What player are you using?
<DaSkreech> murtaugh: Kill the terminal I think
<wasp_ems> amarok and caffeine
<murtaugh> I would do it from Alt-fkey but bash is going nuts
<murtaugh> oh ok thanks DaSkreech
<psyke> hey, can someone do a test for me? open a konsole shell and run top, then using the mouse drag a selection of the desktop and watch the Xorg cpu usage...
<murtaugh> DaSkreech, I'm not getting the syntax right. What is happening is this:  I started a terminal session and it froze. I'm in my X session trying to kill the terminal session because bash is at about 99% cpu usage
<psyke> on my system, it causes an extreme lag and Xorg's cpu goes to 100%
<murtaugh> and killing the PID doesn't work
<murtaugh> got it the command is: skill -KILL -v tty1  just incase anyone cared ;)
<gigcs> step add package on ubuntu cd
<gigcs> step add package on ubuntu cd .HowTo
<wasp_ems> ok i fixed the movie bit, but some movies play without sound...what can i do???
<wasp_ems> DaSkreech: i fixed the mp3 and the movies...but some dont have sound...anything i can do???
<noirequus> wasp_ems: /msg ubotu multimedia
<bhna> icewt: have you a tip for firefox 1.5 debs 
<wasp_ems> noirequus:what do i do with that?
<nalioth> wasp_ems: if you msg ubotu multimedia, he will send you info
<nalioth> wasp_ems: via a private message
<wasp_ems> ok
<wasp_ems> thanx
<Delvien> Anyone here use kxdocker
<wasp_ems> nalioth:if i dont have synaptic?
<nalioth> wasp_ems: synaptic = adept
<wasp_ems> ok
<gigcs> what time is it?
<gigcs> how  config keyboard press F12  switch language.
<gigcs> hi
<gigcs> <nalioth>i want config keyboard switch language.
<Delvien> god kxdocker sucks... very hard to config, and even harder to update.
<wasp_ems> does anyone know how i can make my cursor go slower????
<Delvien> kmenu>system settings >mouse
<nalioth> gigcs: why do you keep asking me things? ask your questions in #ubuntu 
<wasp_ems> yes but what exactly do i change from there?
<Delvien> err wait
<Delvien> lemme look
<wasp_ems> ok..thanx
<Delvien> under advanced tab, > pointer acceleration
<wasp_ems> i change that but it stays the same
<Delvien> ok go to consle
<Delvien> konsole*
<wasp_ems> k
<Delvien> type in kdesu kcontrol
<wasp_ems> y
<Delvien> wait kdesu systemsettings
<Delvien> then try it
<wasp_ems> ok...
<wasp_ems> thanx
<wasp_ems> pointer accelerator is at x1.0..it does not go slower
<wasp_ems> :(
<wasp_ems> what does kdesu stand for?
<Flosoft> kde super user
<wasp_ems> like sudo?
<Flosoft> yes
<wasp_ems> thanx
<Flosoft> only on kde
<wasp_ems> ok
<Flosoft> no problem ;
<wasp_ems> :) fixed mp3 and movies..thanx all
<nalioth> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<wasp_ems> oooo
<nalioth> wasp_ems: dont use sudo to start kde gui things, you'll trash your user permissions
<wasp_ems> ok..thanx
<wasp_ems> :( i am trying to change my password and it says you cannot...too simple
<wasp_ems> and the one i have is much more simple
<Delvien> anyone here use opera?
<nalioth> Delvien: just ask your question
<Delvien> How do i execute opera from console?
<Delvien> konsole*
<Delvien> got it nm
<icewt> hmm.. i wonder why new programs i install don't appear in the menu - such applications that definitely should appear there
<nalioth> icewt: definitely gui apps?
<oracel> voice chat / voip on linux - what do you recommend? (skype is void)
<icewt> nalioth: well, for example khexedit and inkscape
<icewt> nalioth: and i can't add them manually there either
<nalioth> icewt: do you not need to restart the kicker or something?
<icewt> nalioth: that hasn't been necessary earlier
<nalioth> i hate lazy packagers
<icewt> but i think there's something else wrong since anything i do with the menu editor doesn't affect the menu
<sambagirl> i need to install my sql but what do i choose in kinaptic?
<marlun> Is kubuntu and ubuntu the same thing but kubuntu has kde instead of KDE? It seems to be more then that? 
<sambagirl> there are a bunch of my sql types
<sambagirl> can anyone make a suggestion?
<nalioth> marlun: that is the only difference
<nalioth> marlun: and xubuntu has xfce4
<icewt> hmh.. when i run kmenuedit with kdesu Inkscape is in place, but with normal user it isn't there (and i can't add it there)
<marlun> nalioth, don't even know what xfce4 is :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell marlun about xubuntu
<DaSkreech> !tell DaSkreech about xubuntu
<gigcs> f kernel headers (version 2.6.10-5-i386) does not match your
<marlun> nalioth, ah, thanks
<gigcs> running kernel (version 2.6.10-5-386).  Even if the module were to compile
<gigcs> successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.
<DaSkreech> !tell DaSkreech about eubuntu
<DaSkreech> Drat :)
<nalioth> DaSkreech: eubuntu is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155&highlight=enlightenment
<nalioth> DaSkreech: unfortunately, there is no official eubuntu
<DaSkreech> I should hope not :)
<DaSkreech> e is pretty unstable
<nalioth> not on my end
<DaSkreech> not in terms of processes running but in terms of future
<DaSkreech> Should have an award for most likely to be considered a zombie
<gigcs> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<gigcs> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]                       
<gigcs> i have problem
<DaSkreech> E needs to have more structure before Canonical should consider supporting it for x years
<_douglas> I'm using ndiswrapper on my new pcmcia card, and I can't connect to my friends network because he uses a passphrase and is unwilling to change. I also know that iwconfig does not support passphrases, is there an alternative that is viable?
<nalioth> _douglas: change your friend
<_douglas> hah
<_douglas> so iwconfig is it?
<psyke> _douglas: can you get your friend to set an exception on her router to low an unencrypted connection from your card's mac address?
<psyke> *his or her
<psyke> and allow, sorry, typo
<gigcs> hellow
<_douglas> perhaps, thanks, for your time.
<nalioth> mac address filtering doesnt work too well with ndiswrapper, either
<libben> wtf http://www.muchosucko.com/video-davidhasselhoffhookedonafeeling.html
<DaSkreech> How can I see what package mod_ssl is in?
<rocco_lord> dpkg -S mod_ssl
<gigcs> ask error following command: /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl when i install vmware 
<nalioth> gigcs: dont paste into the channels, please
<gigcs> sorry ,but i have problem.
<gigcs> <nalioth>install vmware 
<gigcs> <nalioth>thank you .
<gigcs> bye
<wasp_ems> does any one know how i can make the windows transparent?
<buz> anyone know what's up with the import mail feature in kmail 3.5rc1-1 being grayed out? not compiled in?
<slow-motion> hallo
<wasp_ems>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY edward
<DaSkreech> :-D
<zolex^java> :-D
<wasp_ems> :(
<wasp_ems> anyway...do u knows how i can make windows transparant
<nalioth> wasp_ems: better change it quick
<wasp_ems> how?
<nalioth> wasp_ems: /msg nickserv help
<nalioth> wasp_ems: got a guy in #freenode now who slipped up like you and some ar&&&&&le tooke his nick
<wasp_ems> it does not say how to change it
<wasp_ems> set
<wasp_ems> how do i change it
<DaSkreech> IS there an open source way to open Publisher's .pub Files?
<wasp_ems> i cannot change it
<nalioth> wasp_ems: /msg nickserv help set
<nalioth> wasp_ems: sure you can
<wasp_ems> i did but it does not say anywhere about changing it
<nalioth> wasp_ems: /msg nickserv help set password
<nalioth> wasp_ems: i cant help any more without setting your new password for you
<wasp_ems> ok fixed it thanx
<sfadler> can someone help with a root problem?
<sfadler> i am having trouble accessing xorg.conf 
<nalioth> sfadler: tried "kdesu kate /etc/xorg.conf"  ?
<sfadler> nalioth: no - i will try
<DaSkreech> Does no one use emacs anymore? :)
<nalioth> DaSkreech: look for a user in #ubuntu named Razor-X
<sfadler> nalioth: kdesu reports cannot connect to x server
<nalioth> sfadler: AH yes
<nalioth> sfadler: can you open a konsole?
<sfadler> open
<sfadler> nalioth: yes
<nalioth> sfadler: sudo nano /etc/xorg.conf
<sfadler> nalioth: awesome -  opened
<sfadler> nalioth: is there a reason though that kate cannot open xorg.conf?
<nalioth> sfadler: the problem you are trying to fix, i assumed
<sfadler> nalioth: yes - then perhaps my question should be - what is my problem with root?
<nalioth> sfadler: i dont know. tell me again the problem
<wasp_ems> does any one know how i can make the windows transparent...
<sfadler> nalioth: when trying to open xorg.conf with kate - i get a message saying that kate cannot access the x server
<nalioth> sfadler: was that the first problem you came here with?
<Taker> sfadler: before typing su try "xhost +"
<nalioth> Taker: please dont do that
<Taker> nalioth: Why?
<nalioth> sfadler: use sudo for console superuser duties or kdesu for kde gui superuser tasks
<nalioth> Taker: this is kubuntu, there is no 'su'
<nalioth> or i should say, there is no root account to use su
<nalioth> !root
<ubotu> rumour has it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<sfadler> nalioth: thank you
<DaSkreech> nalioth: e user? or just playing with it?
<nalioth> DaSkreech: what?
<DaSkreech> You said that e is stable by where you are
<DaSkreech> Just wondering if you had just tried it out or if you use it fairly regularly
<nalioth> by stable you mean "doeant crash hourly" ?
<DaSkreech> well not in the statement I made
<DaSkreech> in general yes but awhile ago I was talking about the project more than the code
<nalioth> seems to be quite a popular project from where i sit
<DaSkreech> I don't doubt it \
<DaSkreech> It seems to have a tendency to drop quickly into dormancy when a few people lose interest or are not contactable for a while though
<DaSkreech> Not very good if you are supporting it at an enterprise level as Canonical is wont to do
<DaSkreech> Great Project though :)
<nalioth> i'm looking forward to dr17 becoming more mainstream
<DaSkreech> And the DR doesn't scare off people :)
<nalioth> it wont be called dr when it finals (one hopes)
<KaoticEvil> hey everyone :)
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: howdy
* KaoticEvil hods at nalioth 
<KaoticEvil> nods too :P
<KaoticEvil> ok, this is starting to irritate me... ever since i installed rd1, i cannot connect to *any* FTP sites.
<KaoticEvil> not even the one on my LAN.
<wasp_ems> hi i want to install dc++ does anyone know where  i can download it from?
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: dont worry. i upgraded to breezy and all kinds of stuff is broken
<nalioth> wasp_ems: sure. use your adept
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: lol
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: why would it break FTP tho? i cant even connect using the terminal FTP client
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: why would it break my irssi scripts?
<nalioth> they sure dont work now
<KaoticEvil> thats odd.
<KaoticEvil> i wasnt aware that upgrading KDE would break FTP access :P
* KaoticEvil wouldnt have upgraded if i had known that...
<nalioth> when you deal with 'cutting edge', sometimes it's bloody
<KaoticEvil> yeah, i know...
* KaoticEvil wanders off to check the forums.. maybe theres something there...
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: wanna hear something funny?
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: sure
<nalioth> i downgraded to kde 3.4.2
<nalioth> from breezys 3.4.3
<KaoticEvil> ... howd you do that?
<nalioth> build the 3.4.2 tree and used dpkg to install it
<nalioth> built, even
<KaoticEvil> oh
<DaSkreech> nalioth: has there ever been a final E?
<nalioth> DaSkreech: i'd be happy with .1699999 shipping in ubuntu (backports will be fine)
<buz> how about firefox 1.5
<buz> due for final today
<jatos> anyone here use aemu?
<jatos> *qemu
<buz> jatos: rarely 
<buz> the thing is veeeeery slow
<buz> even with kqemu
<jatos> are I tryingto find a way to load files onto a dos VM
<buz> havent used dos since say 96
<buz> (or whenever nt4 was released)
<jatos> yeah I have a specific set of purposes for dos
<bhna> why skype starting so slow? 2-3 minute on a p4 2.6 ghz
<brother_sand> whoa
<brother_sand> Pardon.  Does anyone know if alsaconf exists on Breezy?  It isn't present under Hoary and that's causing me trouble.
<crimsun> no.
<crimsun> It was removed in Warty and won't go back in unless it's rewritten.
<KaoticEvil> hey crimsun :)
<brother_sand> crimsun: so what's the reccommendation when a card isn't recognized?  I can load the module for it but still get no sound.  I've got nothing but --- no cards --- under /proc/asound/cards
<brother_sand> ?
<crimsun> brother_sand: are you loading the correct module?
<crimsun> hi KaoticEvil 
<KaoticEvil> hmmm. i cant get the wiki to let me add a problem.
<brother_sand> crimsun: I think so.  According to lspci the sound card is:  0000:00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator]  (rev 01)
<crimsun> oh geez
<brother_sand> ... and I'm doing a "modprobe snd_cs46xx"
<crimsun> welcome to the land of confusion
<crimsun> the 4610/11 doesn't necessarily use snd-cs46xx
<brother_sand> Yeah ok, so it's a crappy card.  It's actually my friend's system and I'm helping out.
<crimsun> don't you love manufacturers that misid their hardware?
<brother_sand> ... well, that could cause me some trouble yeah.
<KaoticEvil> . o O ( yeah.. love to annihalate(sp?) them... )
<crimsun> brother_sand: I need the lspci -vv info for that card
<brother_sand> crimsun: incoming ...
<crimsun> (use #flood or pastebin if it's huge)
<brother_sand> crimsun: this may look ugly.  Here goes:
<brother_sand> 0000:00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator]  (rev 01)
<brother_sand>         Subsystem: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 8080
<brother_sand>         Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-
<brother_sand>         Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
<brother_sand>         Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 3
<brother_sand>         Region 0: Memory at f4100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K] 
<brother_sand>         Region 1: Memory at f4000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M] 
<brother_sand> .
<crimsun> (k, next time please use #flood)
<brother_sand> ? #flood ?
<crimsun> the irc channel #flood, which we use for pasting text
<brother_sand> ah.  my apologies.  I'm not really well versed in irc.
<crimsun> hmm, I'll need lspci -nv for that, too. Specifically the subvendor
<brother_sand> .
<brother_sand> ... just a sec.  work interferes.
<crimsun> np, I'm at work myself
<brother_sand> crimsun: ok, i'm back.  Posting to #flood.
<_pat> hello
<crimsun> brother_sand: this doesn't happen to be a thinkpad 600e, does it?
<brother_sand> crimsun: No.  It's not a laptop at all.  I think it's a Dell but I haven't physically seen it in a while.  My connection is remote.
<brother_sand> crimsun: I came across a reference to somebody using the cs4232 module and another using the cs4236 module with this card, but that was with OSS.  Thoughts?
<gupta> Hi, just switched to kubuntu today(yay!) . Can someone upload their khotkeys(for gestures) file?
<gupta> Also how i can set a gesture to close apps
<StR> Hi all!
<gupta> Am i online?
<nalioth> gupta: you are not
<gupta> thanks :)
<gupta> ok, i just got kubuntu(Yay!), need some help with khotkeys
<gupta> HOw to set a gesture for closing apps?
<gupta> Tried everything, it just doesn't works. I really need this to work
<gupta> anybody?
<Knowerrors> Hell yall, can anybody answer the question in my post here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89854 ?
<tjh> I just installed Kubuntu on my laptop. This is the most spectacular thing ever.
<nalioth> tjh: yes, isnt it?
<monolinux> It's nice, but god damn I'm in a dependencie hell right now
<nalioth> monolinux: if you use non ubuntu repos, you can get there quickly
<tjh> I'm an old Slackware compile-it-yourselfer but I must admit, it's very nice to just install and it's all there and working together nicely.
<monolinux> yes
<monolinux> it's audioscrobbler 
<monolinux> but a fresh install without make installed.. I rest my case
<tjh> Konq is so good I don't even need Mozilla
<tjh> I remember how amazed I was when I installed KDE 0.4. How old am I? :)
<brother_sand> Knowerrors: What sort of things exist under /mnt
<brother_sand> ?
<gupta> If you think Konq is good, you will be blown away by Opera
<nalioth> gupta: opera isnt system integral
<gupta> so?
<brother_sand> Knowerrors: also, does sda1 show up anywhere in your fstab?
<tjh> Well I still prefer Firefox mostly, but I probably don't need it now
<tjh> I must give Opera another run though, test it out.
<Knowerrors> brother_sand: nothing at all shows up in /mnt
<gupta> tjh good idea! make sure to cjeck out integrated irc and mail
<Knowerrors> brother_sand: no, sda1 doesn't show up in fstab
<tjh> Now, how easy is Skype to get going in Kubuntu?
<brother_sand> Knowerrors: This may be off since this is Debian oriented and not necessarily kubuntu, but I have to have an entry in my fstab like this:
<brother_sand> " /dev/sda1       /mnt/usbstorage vfat    rw,user,noauto  0       0"
<bimberi> !skype
<ubotu> skype is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<crimsun> brother_sand: sorry, I've been hauled off by work; I'll try to read backscroll shortly
<brother_sand> in order to get my usb thumbdrive to work
<brother_sand> crimsun: no sweat.  Thanks for the help
<brother_sand> Knowerrors: the "/mnt/usbstorage" directory was created by me and was not automatically created.
<tjh> Thanks for Skype info
<brother_sand> Knowerrors: what version of kubuntu are we talking here?
<bimberi> tjh: np :)
<Knowerrors> brother_sand: breezy 5.10
<monolinux> Oppetid Informasjon for [ Kubuntu ] 
<monolinux> Oppetid: 2hours 00min
<monolinux> Kernel Information for [ Kubuntu ] 
<monolinux> OS/Kernel: Linux 2.6.12-9-k7
<monolinux> allright
<kingsley> hello 
<kingsley> my mouse pointer is moving really slow
<monolinux> control center
<monolinux> pheripals 
<monolinux> perhaps
<monolinux> I use norwegian language
<tjh> System Settings->Mouse->Advanced Tab->
<tjh> That should be where you need to be
<kingsley> ok thansk tjh 
<brother_sand> Knowerrors:  From what you've described it appears that the device is recognized but it isn't being mounted anywhere so you can't access it.  I'm not sure how you got to it before really, but in my Debian system I needed to mount the device somewhere in order to access the filesystem on it.
<brother_sand> gotta go.  Later all.
<kingsley> no not that kinda flow
<kingsley> slow*
<kingsley> slow as itts flickering and freezing up
<kingsley> the whole kde is like that
<etam> hi, how can i add write permissions to users in fstab?
<etam> hi, how can i add write permissions to users in fstab?
<nalioth> etam: dont repeat please
<kingsley> do you think its a kde problem or sorg problem?
<kingsley> xorg*
#kubuntu 2006-11-13
<bkudria> nagyv: hmm,, i bet that would break lots of stuff
<bkudria> nagyv: i think i'll just nuke my setup
<nagyv> bkudria: not for sure, actually I just wanted to give constant name to sd? devices, and I could find out how to do it quite easily
<bkudria> nagyv: oh, yes, that's simple
<delight> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<delight> !svk
<ubotu> svk: A Distributed Version Control System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.08-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 319 kB, installed size 1160 kB
<nagyv> could someone help me? I like a lot the amarok cover-manager script, but wanted to place its imagemagick window below the desktop icons (I don't know if it is possible), so I set the windows attribute to be 'DEsktop", and now I can not get to the window's special properties windows.
<hollywoodb> nagyv: System Settings -> Window Behaviour -> Specific settings
<nagyv> hollywoodb: thx
<delight> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<amundsen> hi
<youser> is there a way i can make my nick register automatically every time i log ontofreenode
<amundsen> is edgy eft being more buggy than others or it just goes fine ?
<hollywoodb> youser: depends on your client
<youser> xcht gnome .11?
<youser> so i need a script client?
<hollywoodb> youser: I don't know about xchat-gnome, but you can do it with plain ol' xchat... I use Konversation myself
<youser> i got er done
<youser> thanks though
<svilen> svilen is away for now
<hollywoodb> !away | svilen_away
<ubotu> svilen_away: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<P-a-gman> ._.
* P-a-gman Slaps all of you
<TheRealCfreak> I'm having problems with Kopete .. .it says its continuosly connecting. People can message me but I can't see my buddy list ... anyone else seen this?
<TheRealCfreak> Happens with AIM and ICQ
<Jack1> can someon help me?login prob after edgy upgrade, gnome starts only with startx
<Th3_Cr0up13R> is it possible to run steam on linux ? without wine?
<Dr_willis> Th3_Cr0up13R,  i would guess thats a NO. :)
<Jack1> it kicks me out otherwise back to the login screen
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i been looking and all require wine
<Dr_willis> Th3_Cr0up13R,  wine or its variants are neeede to run windows executyables under linux.. correct.
<Dr_willis> Cedega would be the best tool for running windows games under linux.
<TheRealCfreak> anyone else having problems with Kopete?
<Armagguedes> i couldn't get Kopete to display on its gUI a decent fontsize
<Tater> hey all having a problem with the kubuntu 6.10 install cd it seems to just freeze
<zeeo> try kmess
<Armagguedes> so i swapped it for GAIM
<TheRealCfreak> Armagguedes: I can't get it to connect properly
<TheRealCfreak> I might have to do that
<yanis> what is the password of the ubuntu user when a live cd is used?
<zeeo> try kmess its way better then gaim
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> can i sync my calendar with my z530i mobile via bluethoot ?
<Tater> anyone know of any issues that would stop the install cd from working?  I did a check cd fromt he install menu and it says its fine so I'm at a loss for whats happening
<Th3_Cr0up13R> Dr_willis: YES I think
<Th3_Cr0up13R> but i thought there would be some version of steam under linux
<Th3_Cr0up13R> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554&iTestingId=6827
<Th3_Cr0up13R> found this
<Th3_Cr0up13R> but it still requires wine and when i try to download it
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i cannot open it with wine
<Th3_Cr0up13R> probably i have to put it in the apps directory of wine
<Th3_Cr0up13R> when i try to install it its says something about a GLC4D7.TMP not found
<Th3_Cr0up13R> any ideas why
<hollywoodb> Th3_Cr0up13R: do you have an exe file?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> yes Steaminstall.exe
<hollywoodb> Th3_Cr0up13R: alright, did you just install wine for the first time?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> downloaded from the url above
<Th3_Cr0up13R> yes some 1 week ago i think
<Th3_Cr0up13R> but i run something like amule or something for a test and it worked
<hollywoodb> Th3_Cr0up13R: alright, run 'winecfg' and make sure things look OK... then run 'wine Steaminstall.exe' ... that's it
<Th3_Cr0up13R> it even created a folder on my start menu
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i added application from winecfg and now i get GLC160.tmp
<hollywoodb> Th3_Cr0up13R: how did you manage to add an app via winecfg? Its a settings dialog for devices and such
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hollywood
<Th3_Cr0up13R> under wincfg there is an option which says add application so
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i added the Steaminstall.exe
<Th3_Cr0up13R> under the application settings but it looks like it didnt work
<Th3_Cr0up13R> its not there anymore
<Th3_Cr0up13R> ooops, maybe that was wrong
<Th3_Cr0up13R> also i get that my system32 directory is not accessible at the terminal when i run the winecfg
<Th3_Cr0up13R> now i get application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded
<Th3_Cr0up13R> any ideas what could be happening , or how could i make this run
<Th3_Cr0up13R> what drivers do i need?
<Dr_willis> that 'applications' thing under winecfg is just so you can for example run bubba.exe on a wine instance thats emulating win95, and foobar.exe on a winXP emulated session.
<Dr_willis> for steam i am guessing it will want winxp.
<hollywoodb> Th3_Cr0up13R: I guess I've never had issue with it, maybe try #winehq
<Red_Herr1ng> BEEN A WHILE.
<Jucato> !caps | Red_Herr1ng
<ubotu> Red_Herr1ng: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jucato> :P
<Red_Herr1ng> @lart Jucato
<dori> how do you disable the bouncing icon launch feedback?
<dori> system wide
<Jucato> dori: edgy or dapper?
<dori> edgy
<dragonfly7> Is there are way to make my cursor larger. I have a 1600*1200 monitor, but it is only a 15 inch screen, so it is hard to spot sometimes.
<Jucato> dori: press Alt+F2, type "kcontrol", then in Appearance & Themes, look for Launch Feedback
<Red_Herr1ng> dragonfly7: no.... really no....
<Red_Herr1ng> so anyways
<Red_Herr1ng> lets talk about politics
<Red_Herr1ng> who says republicans?
<Jucato> Red_Herr1ng: ahem :P
<dori> Jucato: there is no Appearance & Themes, there is only Appearance and I can't find it in there
<Red_Herr1ng> Jucato: exactly.
<Jucato> dori: did you launch KControl, as I said?
<Red_Herr1ng> REPUBLICANS ARE THE END OF THE WORLD!!!!
<Jucato> dori: you're looking at System Settings. I said kcontrol
<dragonfly7> Red_Herring: if I say Republicans will you help me?
<dori> Jucato: bah you're right, thought they were the same
<Hawkwind> Red_Herr1ng: Enough please
<Red_Herr1ng> dragonfly7: no in fact the opposite
<[Relic] > Any known problems with a nvida 5200 series AGP card and kubuntu?
<dragonfly7> Apparently not. I am green/democratic.
<Jucato> dori: Launch Feedback was accidentally left out. it's a bug
<dori> Jucato: thanks
<Red_Herr1ng> dragonfly7: i remember at one time there Was a way to change the cursor....
* manchicken ignores the trolls...
<dragonfly7> So... Cursor size?
<Red_Herr1ng> look under mouse
<Red_Herr1ng> well course
<dragonfly7> Ok, I will try that.
<Red_Herr1ng> k
<Red_Herr1ng> NEXT
<Jucato> Red_Herr1ng: let's not get too carried away, shall we?
<Red_Herr1ng> Jucato: fine, ill go back to -offtopic where i belong
<Jucato> #kubuntu does have rules :P
<Hawkwind> See ya
<dragonfly7> Nope, its not there. I think it is in XFce, but not this.
<cmccartney> I have an nvidia 5200 and the only way I was able to install the drivers on Dapper was to use Automatix2
<Red_Herr1ng> dragonfly7: hrmmmm.... i say waste your time brousing around system-settigns till you find it
<Hawkwind> cmccartney: I have the same card and have used both Dapper packages and the drivers from nvidia.com
<lucky_> Do any of you know what graphics programs would work perfectly if I were working with doll bases
<Red_Herr1ng> cuz i havent tinkered with that since... ohh... dapper rc3 maybe
<Red_Herr1ng> so im pretty sure a bit has changed =d
<[Relic] > I have a previous nvidia for the mx440 installed already so I am hoping for not too much of an update  :)
<dragonfly7> Red_Herring: OK, I will (continue) to try that.
<Red_Herr1ng> hehe
<DaSkreech> tackat: Hello
<[Relic] > off to try this card  :)
<tackat> DaSkreech: hiu
<DaSkreech> tackat: How are you?
<tackat> DaSkreech: Fine. Who are you?
<DaSkreech> This guy. I'm trying to recall why I wanted to talk to you
<DaSkreech>  marble?
<tackat> I'm the author of Marble, yes
<DaSkreech> ah excellent
<Jucato>  <DaSkreech> This guy. I'm trying to recall why I wanted to talk to you <--- hehehe :P
<DaSkreech> :-D
<DaSkreech> I had an idea for a few things for KDE and I was pointed at you
<DaSkreech> Can you sum up Marble for me?
<dragonfly7> So... Does anyone know why Superkaramba would change my resolution to 640*480 and freeze?
<DaSkreech>  I thought it was the marble landset
<Red_Herr1ng> witchcraft?
<dori> is there a power management control in kubuntu/kde in edgy?
<DaSkreech> dori: Guidance I think
<dragonfly7> Red_Herring: Wow, you are right again. You have been so helpful.
<campbch> hmm...
<_matt_> dragonfly7: Why do you think it's superkaramba?
<Jucato> kde-guidance-powermanager
<DaSkreech> tackat: perhaps O-T or #kde ?
<Jucato> perhaps PM? :P
<campbch> i figured i would get around to installing edgy, and the release notes say just to gksu "update-manager -c", and i installed that, but it isn't working.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Naw those give me headaches
<Jucato> bwhehe
<dragonfly7> matt: Because I have been doing the same thing (ie: not installing anything, same apps) for maybe 30 reboots. Then I install karamba, and next time I reboot I am in tiny-resolution.
<dori> is guidance the program that shows up in the system tray?
<DaSkreech> Si
<Jucato> kde-guidance-powermanager does, afaik
<tackat> DaSkreech: Marble is a generic MapWidget, a great KDE-Edu Application and KDE's future Geo Framework ;-)
<DaSkreech> The GeoFramework is where I'm interested
<_matt_> dragonfly7: That's the only thing you did?
<tackat> DaSkreech: what are you interested in?
<DaSkreech> Can I build a GIS app on top of it?
<Jucato> ooh *that* Marble! :)
<campbch> anyone know how to use upgrade-manager to get edgy?
<tackat> DaSkreech: It's rather targeted at simple desktop usage right now
<DaSkreech> so is my app
<campbch> it says to use gksu, which i installed, but it keeps saying bad device
<DaSkreech> It's GIS for Dummies :)
<dragonfly7> matt_: Yes, I installed it, ran a widget (or whatever they are called), it frooze, I ended it, and next time I rebooted i was in the small resolution.
<tackat> DaSkreech: If you want a full blown GIS for professionals you'd rather look at QGIS
<DaSkreech> campbch: You can use kdesu
<Jucato> campbch: use kdesu
<campbch> :o ok
<tackat> DaSkreech: or stuff like that :)
<lucky_> #doll base
<DaSkreech> tackat: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GISDesktop
<_matt_> dragonfly7: What was the "theme" you ran.  And have you restored your resolution?
<tackat> DaSkreech: looks very similar to what I'm working towards :)
<DaSkreech> Excellent. Do you have a wiki page up or a Brain Dump?
<DaSkreech> I havea Brain I need to dump ;-)
<dragonfly7> matt: I ran a system monitor thing. I forgot what it was called. My resolution is restored.
<tackat> DaSkreech: I have some older Blog entries
* Jucato hands DaSkreech a trash bin...
<_matt_> dragonfly7: have you tried another theme?
<DaSkreech> tackat: Umm. Yeah .. I've found that blogs don't seem to give good responses
<DaSkreech>  I've been trying to Get Knoware up for about three months using blogs
<tackat> http://developer.kde.org/~tackat/marble/marble10.jpg
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Umm Have recycle bin?
<tackat> http://developer.kde.org/~tackat/marble/marble9.jpg
<Jucato> DaSkreech: no. that trash bin was CLI-based on ext3. no undelete :P
<tackat> http://developer.kde.org/~tackat/marble/marble7.jpg
* DaSkreech hates on ext3
<tackat> DaSkreech: that's about more recent screenshots
<DaSkreech> tackat: Neat
<DaSkreech> it looks very good
<DaSkreech> And looks very much like a Kubuntu Box :)
<Jucato> are you crazy? it doesn't look very good.
<Jucato> it looks awesome!!
<tackat> It's currently a viewer that displays a worldmap with a minimum of data (5 MB for vectors, a tiled bitmap and kml placemarks
<campbch> alright, it finds the upgrade, downloads an upgrade tool, but then the tool does not run returning no error?
<DaSkreech> tackat: and no project page yet?
<tackat> It "mixes" vector data and bitmap on the fly, maps that onto a sphere and does bumpmapping for each frame
<Jucato> campbch: trying to upgrade to Edgy?
<campbch> yyeessssssss....
<Jucato> !upgrade | campbch
<ubotu> campbch: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<tackat> DaSkreech: in preperation
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Jucato to eat breakfast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell Jucato to eat breakfast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tackat> DaSkreech: there's a pdf in KDE svn though
<Jucato> lol
<gnomefreak> i tried
<Jucato> heheh
<Jucato> ok ok I will
* gnomefreak still wonders why breakfast at 8pm
<tackat> DaSkreech: and although it looks a bit like a tiny GoogleEarth it doesn't require OpenGL
<DaSkreech> tackat: Under playground?
<tackat> DaSkreech: It just uses Qt4's Arthur backend
<campbch> :p ok, it just said not to use apt-get to do it
<Th3_Cr0up13R> how do i get drivers for wine?
<DaSkreech> tackat: I read that much :)
<tackat> trunk/playground/base/marble :)
<Jucato> gnomefreak: I'm on the other side of the world
<Jucato> ok going now... :P
<DaSkreech> I'm hunting Wabiits
<DaSkreech> Wabbits :-)
<tobias_> :D
<tobias_> Leave da Wabbits alone!
<Hawkwind> Th3_Cr0up13R: Have you asked in the channel that is best for Wine, #WineHQ ?
<xoxo> hello, when i click a hyperlin in KMAIL, it opens the cache version but not the actually website, does anyone know how to fix that?
<eilker> which command show my wan ip from console?
<xoxo> ifconfig i think
<eilker> ifconfig shows lan ip...not wan ip...
<xoxo> try iwconfig
<eilker> xoxo: it is for wireless connection...
<rapha> ae
<Armagguedes> in OpenOffice.org Math, how do i use multi-line brackets ({}) ? what is the command to make it expand several lines?
<[cf] nightrid3r> eilker: you'll have to check that on your router
<BluesKaj> good evening all!
<eilker> [cf] nightrid3r: i know it, but there was a command to see from console too
<natex> ello
<compu73rg33k> hey if I have a sata drive
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Welcome!
<compu73rg33k> and trying to install grub to the mbr, would the mbr be hd0 ?
<BluesKaj> Hiya DaSkreech
<compu73rg33k> I installed kubuntu but when I hcose the option at bootup it failed right away
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, I've had some really good help in here the last few days
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: What!!! Wat have these hacks been doing to you before the past few days!!!!
<BluesKaj> restores my faith in ppl
<natex> compu73rg33k: any error message?
<DaSkreech> :-D
<BluesKaj> hehe, nothing but good advice DaSkreech :)
<[cf] nightrid3r> compu73rg33k: mbr is on sda if you only have SATA drives
<sara> Hello Everyone
<BluesKaj> for my printer setting up samba to communicate with my windows network ...ver y happy about that
<DaSkreech> and it works now?
<DaSkreech>  how's your wife with it?
<sara> Can anyone help me get my wireless card to work?  The wireless device automatically finds connection, but I can not connect
<sara> can anyone help me with wireless?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: You were saying? :)
<BluesKaj> wifey's pc isn't affected , she can still her thing on it ...windows is gonna stay on her pc for a while longer until I figure a way to change her mind ;0
<[cf] nightrid3r> sara: does your wlan use encryption
<sara> yes, i used to have wpa, but I changed to wep 64 bit
<sara> in hopes that would fix it.
<[cf] nightrid3r> sara: did you install the same key's on both ends
<sara> on the router?
<[cf] nightrid3r> sara yes and on your box too
<sara> i have a windows laptop that works
<sara> on the same key
<[cf] nightrid3r> sara: then you should check the key on the linux box
<sara> I have tried it twice, I have even tried connecting to no-ecnrypted network (next door) that used to work and connection fails for it too.
<nkRush> is there a way to get my 4th (and 5th) mouse button working on edgy like it does under winxp, forth and back?!
<[cf] nightrid3r> sara can you see wlan's on the linux box
<sara> yes
<sara> it shows the essid under wireless 0.5.5
<Kooboontoo> folks, I'm trying to remove OpenOffice, but some packages require to remove language-support-en as well... do you know if it's safe to remove it, or there is a safer way to remove OO?
<[Relic] > can't get automatix installs since it dies on removing the nvida glx legacy even though I haven't told it to remove it  :(
<sara> I think there might be a problem with the driver
<[cf] nightrid3r> sara: then it has te be an encryption problem, i can't help you any further cos i don't have wireless myself :(
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: *Cough* *cough* introduce virus on teh network *cough*
<[cf] nightrid3r> sara: could be
<sara> [cf] nightrid3r, do you know of any wrappers for windows drivers to be used on linux?
<[cf] nightrid3r> sara: ndiswrapper
<BluesKaj> well DaSkreech, her pc is pretty old , as soon as crashes ...I'll rescue it ;)
<[cf] nightrid3r> sara: but i think its better to just use linux drivers
<sara> [cf] nightrid3r, wonder if I can find a better driver.  this one just came with the install.
<[Relic] > got it  :)
<sara> I just freshly installed kunbuntu
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Had dinner?
<[cf] nightrid3r> sara: maybe you could but are you capable of compileing kernel modules ?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: breakfast :)
<sara> NO
<DaSkreech> Does edgy ship with gcc?
<sara> my computer, maybe but not my mind
<[cf] nightrid3r> sara: then getting another driver will be no option for you at this moment
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Of course
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: What Linux distro doesn't ship with gcc ?
<sara> [cf] nightrid3r, could you tell me how to use the wrapper?
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: :-p it never shipped with it up to dapper
<Jucato> DaSkreech: it does not install it by default
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Yes it does
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: It's just not installed by default, as it is on most distros
<BluesKaj> can kubuntu be installed on a 366mhz pc with only 256Ram and 6G HDD ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: I think that's what he meant by "ship with"
<[cf] nightrid3r> sara: sorry, i have never used ndiswrapper myself
<Kooboontoo> folks, I'm trying to remove OpenOffice, but some packages require to remove language-support-en as well... do you know if it's safe to remove it, or there is a safer way to remove OO?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Well it *ships* gcc, just not installed by default.  Big difference in wording
<[cf] nightrid3r> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaSkreech> It doesn't ship with Xen though so I'm still peeved
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Xen support in *Ubuntu is pretty much non-existant right now, which is a real shame
<sara> Thats okay I will wiki it!  thanks [cf] nightrid3r
<[cf] nightrid3r> sara: what kind of wirelesscard you have
* Jucato wonders is Xen will be a good FOSS alternative to VMWare...
<sara> airlink, usb
<sara> i spent 9 dollars on it
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Xen blows vmware away
<Jucato> (why aren't you using it then? :P)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Xen allows you to run your 3D drivers and tons of other things
<Jucato> heheh j/k brb :P
<DaSkreech> Xen is the <COC respected here>
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Because I don't understand it yet
<[cf] nightrid3r> sara: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/67607
<sara> what is this?
<dhuv> hello all, I am trying to find out which script is called when I right click on the batter icon and choose suspend
<Jucato> Hawkwind: it already allows you to use 3D drivers already? that'd be cool :)
<[cf] nightrid3r> some instructions to get it working
<DaSkreech> dhuv: batter?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Oh yeah.  Xen is very very advanced
<dhuv> I need to edit it because I need to tell it to unload the usb modules before sleep and load them after it comes back
<Hawkwind> Jucato: However, it's also quite complex at the same time
<dhuv> DaSkreech: batter?
<Jucato> I'll keep my eye on it then :P
<dhuv> battery
<dhuv> :)
<sara> thanks [cf] nightrid3r
<dhuv> the /etc/acpid/events/ directory has script that are called when you press the buttons on the keyboard
<dhuv> but I dont know which one is called when I choose suspend from the menu
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Hob!!!
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> How are you?
<DaSkreech> !qt4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qt4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Red_Herr1ng> !qt
<ubotu> qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and a lot of other applications. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package.
<Red_Herr1ng> isnt windows written with a lot of qt?
<DaSkreech> Why is Ctrl+W right beside Ctrl+Q ?
<Jucato> Red_Herr1ng: Windows as in MS Windows? no
<Jucato> DaSkreech: because W is beside Q?
<DaSkreech> Yes I can see that
<DaSkreech> Why would you want to make close sub (unimportant) section of app right beside shut down all (including important stuff) right beside each other
<fatejudger> for some reason I can't see the bootsplash on my laptop
<fatejudger> I hate these stupid dell laptops
<fatejudger> is there any reason behind this?
<fatejudger> I could see it in Dapper
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I don't know why Ctrl+W became the standard "Close Tab" shortcut, but I find Ctrl+Q very intuitive...
<DaSkreech> Me too I once every few months mix them up and want to pour treacle over who came up with that combo
<Jucato> although, I wouldn't blame the combo for PEBKAC :P
<[Relic] > for the nvidia drivers is it best to try the packgage or install the ones from nvida?
<Jucato> [Relic] : if you don't absolutely need the latest from NVIDIA, just install nvidia-glx. it's less problematic (most of the time)
<[Relic] > can't seem to remove the legacy one  :(
<Jucato> which one?
<[Relic] > legacy glx
<Jucato> I think if you install nvidia-glx, it will automatically remove that one
<[Relic] > it won't it keeps erroring out
<[Relic] > There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<[Relic] > yay! automatix seems to be working
* DaSkreech shudders
<[Relic] > nope
<Hawkwind> !info libdvdcss
<ubotu> Package libdvdcss does not exist in any distro I know
<Hawkwind> !info libdvdcss2
<ubotu> libdvdcss2: Simple foundation for reading DVDs - runtime libraries. In component extras, is optional. Version 1.2.9-0.0ubuntu4 (edgy-seveas), package size 33 kB, installed size 112 kB
<ubuntu> Hi all, my installation just crashed :(
<ubuntu> I recieved this message
<pam> just got a fresh install I have a few questions
<ubuntu> Traceback (most recent call last):
<pam> How can I change the 24 hour clock to 12 hour clock
<ubuntu>   File "/usr/bin/ubiquity", line 166, in ?
<ubuntu>     main()
<ubuntu>   File "/usr/bin/ubiquity", line 161, in main
<ubuntu>     install(sys.argv[1] )
<ubuntu>   File "/usr/bin/ubiquity", line 57, in install
<ubuntu>     ret = wizard.run()
<ubuntu>   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py", line 338, in run
<ubuntu>     self.process_step()
<ubuntu>   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py", line 828, in process_step
<ubuntu>     self.progress_loop()
<ubuntu>   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py", line 602, in progress_loop
<ubuntu>     raise RuntimeError, ("Install failed with exit code %s; see "
<ubuntu> RuntimeError: Install failed with exit code None; see /var/log/syslog
<purpleposeidon> I have a wireless "7 button" mouse that randomly middle clicks... so how can I have X ignore the middle click, and instead use one of the extra buttons?
<pam> anyone?
<pam> how do I chagne teh 24 hour clock to 12 hour clock?
<purpleposeidon> right click on the clock>date and time format > time & dates
<pam> ah thanks
<pam> also, my sound isn't working what can I try to debug this. I already restarted artsd and alsa-utils and alsa-base are both installed
<pam> also, when I make another panel, how do I adjust the size of the new child panel, not the main panel. I want to put the taskbar at the top but have it half the size as the bottom panel which has my icons and such
<Jucato> pam: right-click on any panel, choose Configure Panel, then at the top, there will be a drop down list to choose which panel to configure
<BluesKaj> !Requirements
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Requirements - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pam> Jucato: that's waht I remembered when I used to have KDE on my slackware computer, but there doesn't see mto be a drop down menu here...
<Jucato> pam: are you on Edgy?
<DekKeD> KopeteX plug-in always crashed. Worked in Dapper. Any ideas?
<DekKeD> I mean, always crashes :P
<DaSkreech> KopeteX?
<DaSkreech> Xbox plugin?
<pam> Jucato: yes. Is it under "arrangement" ?
<DekKeD> yes, Kopete LateX plug in
<Jucato> pam: you need to restart kicker to show it (it's a bug): Alt+F2 then "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<sara> Hello, my fan speed is always the highest, does anyone know how I can change that?
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, what are the system requirements for kubuntu edgy , or where can i find them ?
<pam> ah thank yo uvery much Jucato
<Jucato> !requirements
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about requirements - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pam> now I just need the sound *sigh*
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: You can strip it down pretty much
<pam> anyone know some things I could try to see the source of my no sound?
<sara> Is there a way i can slow down the speed of my computers fan?
<LjL> sara: the "lm-sensors" packages contain a "fancontrol" script
<LjL> package contains
<pam> in kInfocenter it says my sound driver is 3.8.1 a-980706 ( alsa v1.0.12rc1 emulation code)
<pam> with Type 10: ALSA emulation as the instaslled driver
<pam> I have intel on board sound
<sara> LjL, where can I get that Im-sensor?
<pam> synth and midi devices both "not enabled in config"
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell sara about repos
<sara> Thanks!
<pam> bah actually I think it's sigmatel
<Jucato> !repos | sara
<ubotu> sara: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<purpleposeidon> Okay.......... somehow xmodmap broke kwin???
<pam> how can I find out waht sound card I have?
<dennister> hello again
<smaggard> xmodmap is the worst way to map keys
<dennister> hello Seveas
<dennister> Seveas: r u the person we have to thank for keeping certain repositories alive?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj:it seems that about a $500 PC from Dell should be good :)
<dennister> if so, ty very much
<smaggard> jes, TY!
<dennister> Dr_willis: r u busy? a minute b4 i take a nap?
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, i have an old 366mhz HP Pavilion with 256mb Ram and 6G hdd ... seems that is enuff to run Kubuntu with some decent progs on it
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Yup Sure is what are you expecting to do on it?
<purpleposeidon> smaggard: what is the best way?
<Dr_willis> huh?
<BluesKaj> it's the wife's windows pc
<dennister> mplayer: i thought it was not giving me any sound from my tuner; it is, just extremely quiet
<dennister> and muffled by bad noise
<purpleposeidon> though I thought it was pretty amusing having the scroll button reversed
<BluesKaj> she just surfs , plays solitaire and emails , and writes correspondence- some work related stuff on it
<dennister> like i said, i thought i'd give it one more try b4 giving up for now and taking anap
<dennister> <---exhausted
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Install Kpat! :0
<DaSkreech> She'll love it
<DaSkreech>  Though I should write them
<fatejudger> has anyone had a problem with nspluginviewer crashing when trying to use Flash Player 9?
<BluesKaj> KPat ?
<DaSkreech>  which brings me back to the question of how do I get in touch with maintainers :-P
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Official KDE Solitare App. Excellent :)
<BluesKaj> really eh  DaSkreech ...cool , thx for the tip :)
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Not installed by default on kubuntu but a) much cooler than solitatre for windows and b) much more user friendly than teh one on Gnome
<DaSkreech> As a hint when you start it up press Ctrl+D :)
<dennister> test
<Jucato> DaSkreech: e-mail? mailing lists probably?
<dennister> <--so tired she can't type straight anymore
<DaSkreech> Jucato: How do I get the e-mail
<dennister> later ppls
<DaSkreech> in the deb info it just seems to say maintainer: name
<DaSkreech> Like debian team
<DaSkreech> or Ubuntu team
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I think in some part of the source code
<Jucato> I forgot which part exactly...
<Jucato> or which file
<BluesKaj> ok , DaSkreech...gonna check it out
<BluesKaj> yup, it's there
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: It's purty as well as a bonus
<Jack1> hiya
<Jack1> who had login problem after an edgy upgrade?
<Jack1> pls any idea?
<Jack1> only startx starts a gnome session
<kendo> HI ALL
<kendo> JACK1 NEW TOO THIS WHERE ARE U ?
<Jack1>  kendo???
<kendo> SORRY JUST INSTALLED LINUX DONT KNOW HOW TO WORK IT YET
<kendo> CAN U HELP ?
<DaSkreech> kendo: stop shouting
<kendo> sorry !!
<DaSkreech> what can we do for you two?
<Jack1> DaSkreech: are u there?
<kendo> how do i surf on line websites ?
<Jack1> DaSkreech: did u read above about my login problem?
<DaSkreech> kendo: try konqueror
<DaSkreech> Jack1: Sort of I didn't understand it
<kendo> ok will try
<jiteo> So you can get on IRC but not on Teh Intarwub? Intriguing ;)
<DaSkreech> jiteo: Yup it happens
<DaSkreech> no big blue E on the desktop :)
<Jack1> DaSkreech: ok, if i login it kicks me out after secs , login is correct
<purpleposeidon> Instead, you have the big blue K, or w/e.
<DaSkreech> Jack1: can you login to the command line?
<Jack1> DaSkreech:  if i use console login it works, and if i do startx gnome starts, but dosnt start nautilus
<DaSkreech> purpleposeidon: Toukhe!
<DekKeD> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kendo> hey ppl what do i do in konquerer to open web pages pls help!!!
<Jack1> DaSkreech: something with x and xauthority
<DaSkreech> kendo: type in the address at the top
<DaSkreech> Jack1: Do you have an error line?
<bioticpro> hey all, anybody here use a ATI card with aux video output?
<DaSkreech> Jack1: Oh wait Can You do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DaSkreech>  I think I've seen this before
<brett_> A friend told me to install auto matrix.. i guess it will help me get updates better but I cannot find it in the adept manager... how can i install automatrix
<kendo> ok daskreech will try that
<robotgeek> brett_: not really
<robotgeek> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<brett_> momal: The reinstall worked great
<brett_> robotgeek: do i type that?
<DaSkreech> robotgeek: Good picking up. I had no idea what that was about
<brett_> ubotu: really? ok well if you discourage it then i will not install it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about really? ok well if you discourage it then i will not install it - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kendo> daskreech says no hostname specified ??
<Jack1> daskreech I DID THAT  but it says one thing is broken and wont be installed the xserver i believe
<DaSkreech> kendo: What did you type in?
<DaSkreech> Jack1: That might be a problem
<Jack1> i had a DaSkreech proper install, which stopped, since then the problem
<DaSkreech>  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<robotgeek> brett_: ubotu is a bot. what exactly d oyou need?
<kendo> www.google.com
<Jack1> how do i solve it? DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> kendo: and that throws an error?
<brett_> robotgeek: oh ...lol
<Jack1> DaSkreech: thx trying that
<robotgeek> i am not a bot, i'm rel :)
<DaSkreech> Jack1: Guess we start debugging what happens when you type teh command above?
<robotgeek> real, err
<brett_> robotgeek: is installing auto matrix a good idea
<kendo> daskreech its ok i got it to work cheers
<DaSkreech> kendo: Great :)
<robotgeek> brett_: i would not recommend any programs, you don't really know what they do to your system. so, tell us what you need help with, and we will guide you
<robotgeek> brett_: cause when you do, you learn :)
<kendo> daskreech i am used too win xp but fed up with it  trying linux for first time
<DaSkreech> kendo: welcome
<kendo> any advise?
<veeKen> hello
<kendo> cheers hi all
<brett_> robotgeek: My friend encouraged me to switch to linux and told me to install automatrix so that it would update my system
<DaSkreech> kendo: Turn on multiverse
<robotgeek> brett_: hmm, nope
<bioticpro> I have an ATI VIVO card, while I am booting up I can see the splash on my TV screen, but when kde starts, the TV screen goes black, can someone help please?
<kendo> how do i turn on multiverse??
<DaSkreech> !multiverse | kendo
<ubotu> kendo: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> brett_: where is your friend?
<robotgeek> brett_: you probably need mp3 , java, flash and 'thecodecs'
<brett_> DaSkreech: in another country
<DaSkreech> Ha ha ok :)
<brett_> robotgeek: yes i do
<DaSkreech> read the URL that ubotu gave to you
<brett_> robotgeek: i also am missing graphics drivers
<DaSkreech> kendo: let me know if you have any problems with that
<robotgeek> brett_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<robotgeek> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<brett_> DaSkreech: You mean the one robot just gave me?
<bioticpro> robotgeek, was that for me?
<jiteo> Speaking of multiverse.
<bioticpro> (the ati stuff)
<jiteo> Where's w32codecs? Something depends on it, apparently, but it's nowhere to be found.
<veeKen> DaSkreech: that page works for me too; but I don't have those lines
<robotgeek> bioticpro: nope, for brett_
<DaSkreech> veeKen: Which page?
<brett_> robotgeek: you want me to type !ati?
<DaSkreech> !w32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brett_> robotgeek: what am i looking for on this page
<veeKen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu --> this one
<robotgeek> i was not paying attention, but the ati thing might help you too. bioticpro
<DaSkreech> veeKen, kendo: what's the issue?
<jiteo> Ah, so it's not even in Ubuntu reps.
<brett_> robotgeek: what do you mean '!ati'
<veeKen> I'm into installing gimp and gimpshop
<robotgeek> brett_: read through that page, (first the codecs stuff)
<jiteo> So can we use Chris Mariallat's Debian multimedia repository?
<bioticpro> robotgeek, I have my ati card working, just not the TV out under X
<veeKen> I found an howto but it tells to use that page to change my repos
<robotgeek> bioticpro: okay, probably not then. my tv out does not work too, ait sucks
<robotgeek> ati sucks, rather
<brett_> robotgeek: thanks... i got to go. I will read that and hopefully i will be able to fix it
<robotgeek> brett_: you said you wanted to install the driver for your card, that's should bbe listed in that page
<veeKen> but I haven't ca.archive.ubuntu.... to turn on universe multiuniverse
<robotgeek> bioticpro: is this a laptop?
<bioticpro> nope...
<bioticpro> I had nvidia TV out working, but TV I have now doesn't have S-video input, so I swapped the ati card cause it had aux video
<veeKen> and: it tells about dapper, I have edgy eft
<DaSkreech> veeKen: Gimp should be in the main
<veeKen> you're right...but if I install Gimp and then I try to install Gimpshop I have an error
<DaSkreech> veeKen: Yo don't need a ca. it can be anything .archive.ubuntu
<DaSkreech> and being dapper or edgy or feisty or grunty doesn't make a differecne
<delight> !cam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<noxion> Anyone know where I can find a step-by-step guide for installing beryl
<DaSkreech> noxion: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<noxion> Thanks
<Dark_Vampire> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<veeKen> done: I have now universe multiuniverse
<DaSkreech> veeKen: do an update
<delight> !palm
<ubotu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<veeKen> ready: can I now install gimp and gimpshop without any problem?
* DaSkreech shrugs. I've never instaleld either
<case__> hi
<case__> i have a problem
<veeKen> I'll tell you the results in a couple of minutes ;)
<DaSkreech> We have solutions
<case__> haha
<case__> xD
<case__> thanks
<case__> im using beryl
<DaSkreech> Just none that fit your problem :)
<case__> and randomly my worg fall down
<case__> the log
<case__> says
<DaSkreech> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<case__> 	error	xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
<case__> xorg
<DaSkreech> case__: Can You pastebin it?
<DaSkreech> case__: That's a normal error. nothing to worry about there
<case__> pastebin?
<case__> ok
<case__> so i dont know why xorg fall down
<case__> :(
<veeKen> (gimp works fine...trying gimpshop)
<case__> maybe the nvidia driver...
<DaSkreech> falls down?
<DaSkreech> It shuts down on you?
<case__> some times i got a black screen with only the arrow
<case__> of the cursor
<case__> it happens when i open some programs like openoffice or firefox
<case__> mm...
<DaSkreech> case__: Can you move the cursour?
<case__> yes
<DaSkreech> Cursor
<case__> yes
<DaSkreech> Oh I know what you are talking about :)
<case__> xD
<DaSkreech>  it's a bug in beryl :( Sorry
<case__> :(
<DaSkreech>  grin and bear it for a while
<DaSkreech> They will fix it. It annoys them as well
<case__> so... there is no solution for now?
<case__> ahh
<case__> ok
<case__> so i dont need to trash my laptop
<case__> :d
<case__> :D
<case__> xD
<Hawkwind> !enter | case
<ubotu> case: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<DaSkreech> case__: Nope. Just restart beryl
<DaSkreech>  You have the Beryl manager right?
<case__> ok, sorry. DaSkreech Yes
<DaSkreech> ok it has an option to restart beryl
<DaSkreech>  or just switch it out then back in
<DaSkreech>  Should clear up your black box issue
<manchicken> Okay... I'm having a weird problem...
<case__> thanks, but with the black screen how can i do that?
<DaSkreech> well.... You are a manchicken
<manchicken> All of a sudden, katapult is going really stupid.
<DaSkreech> I think that would make life kind of difficult
<manchicken> And kdcop freezes.
<case__> jajaj
<manchicken> Nice.
<DaSkreech> just katapult ?
<manchicken> Well, I'm more worried about kdcop being frozen.
<manchicken> I think they're related.
<DaSkreech> I would think so as well
<superkirbyartist> All colors in Kubuntu are yellow or blue!
<superkirbyartist> My "Red, yellow and orange" maga drawing appears blue in Konqueror!  :-(
<manchicken> If for some reason dcop isn't working properly....
<carson> what's the default trashcan's hard path?
<superkirbyartist> My colors are messed up in Kubuntu.
<DaSkreech> carson: trash:/
<carson> yeah but what's the real path
<carson> ah /home/user/.local/Trash/
<veeKen> gimpshop won't install...but it's now 4.30 am here, time to sleep; thanks for the great and fast support! I'll be back tomorrow
<superkirbyartist> Please I'm serious.
<DaSkreech> superkirbyartist: Monitor is ok
<DaSkreech> ?
<superkirbyartist> Monitor works.
<superkirbyartist> The one built in the iMac.
<DaSkreech> Ok all the colours are missmatched?
<superkirbyartist> I have a red, yellow, brown, orange manga.  Appears all blue.
<DaSkreech> Can you screenshot it?
<superkirbyartist> Yes.
<superkirbyartist> Done.   Now what?
<DaSkreech> Umm. Photobucket I guess.
* DaSkreech tries to figure out a Photo pastebin
<DaSkreech> Unless you happen to have a web server :)
<superkirbyartist> Zshare.
<DaSkreech> k
<DaSkreech> Well give back the URl when you done
<superkirbyartist> http://www.zshare.net/image/snapshot1-png-pr1.html
<superkirbyartist> And they are the bad colors for the manga.
<DaSkreech> superkirbyartist: It comes up fine here
<superkirbyartist> It's not supposed to be blue!
<imbrandon> superkirbyartist, do not ctcp the whole channel
<DekKeD> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fatejudger> where in the heck did they put laptop power settings in Edgy now?
<fatejudger> I can't find them anywhere in System Settings
<DaSkreech> !guidance
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guidance - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !power
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superkirbyartist> Hello?
<DaSkreech> superkirbyartist: hi
<manchicken> So ksynaptics is a BAD package.
<manchicken> libsynaptics0 is BAD as well.
<DaSkreech> superkirbyartist: I was trying to say that it doesn't come up as blue here
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: nothing?
<superkirbyartist> It comes red blue yellow brown?
<DaSkreech> It's kde-guidance-power-manager or soemething like that
<superkirbyartist> Me?
<fatejudger> but where is that?
<DaSkreech> superkirbyartist: Umm. I don't see any red
<superkirbyartist> What colors?
<DaSkreech> all the rest are there though
<DaSkreech>  Yellow flower, Brown hair, black eyes
<DaSkreech> Looks pretty normal
<superkirbyartist> Right, I only showed part of it.
<DaSkreech> There is a red folder at the side though
<superkirbyartist> Because Konqueror is weird.
<superkirbyartist> ?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> and a red flag
<DaSkreech> the two bottom tabs
<superkirbyartist> Anything other that the dude don't matter.
<superkirbyartist> Was that purely a screenshot I sent you?
<superkirbyartist> Do you see KDE?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> Monuments is open in Openoffice
<DaSkreech> superkirbyartist: What happens if you open it in gwenview?
<[Relic] > any ideas on how to unlock a directory so I can back it up using the live cd and a mounted HD?
<DaSkreech> What File system?
<superkirbyartist> I can try to see...
<superkirbyartist> How do you eject USB in KDE?
<[Relic] > ext3 k3b won't let me access the "Desktop" dir on it
<DaSkreech> superkirbyartist: Right click the icon on the desktop and choose eject
<DaSkreech> can you Cd into it
<superkirbyartist> It's an iMac.  No right button.  And in Gwenview still blue.
<[Relic] > nope,  and cd isn't a sudo command either  :(
<superkirbyartist> ...
<[Relic] > sudo ls -la Desktop works closest I have gotten to getting into it
<DaSkreech> [Relic] : sudo su && cd Desktop
<superkirbyartist> Kirby?
<DaSkreech> superkirbyartist: Is anything Red?
<thompa> im using an hp 1018 printer and last couple of lines are cut off, worked before
<superkirbyartist> Not at all.  And I need to get going soon.  And NO right button on mouse.
<superkirbyartist> It's a mac mouse keyboard.
<superkirbyartist> But I just removed myself USB.
<DaSkreech> Erm there is a short cut key for right click in KDE I just don't recall it
<DaSkreech> superkirbyartist: I think that it may have mis-diagnosed your monitor
<superkirbyartist> I need to get heading.  Goodbye and goodnight.
<Erich-K> Hello, I've forgotten how to make a script file and launch it in konsole. For example, in the script file I could have it check the status of multiple apps, simply by cd'ing to the directory and running the script. How do I start a script in konsole?
<DaSkreech> superkirbyartist: NIght
<DaSkreech> Erich-K: sh script name
<Jucato> DaSkreech: compose key? (beside the right Win-key and right Ctrl key)
<Erich-K> DaScreech: That's it. Thanks :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: On a mac?
<Jucato> ah lol sorry :P
<[Relic] > that lets me in but how do I unlock it for other programs to access it?
<DaSkreech> Erich-K: or ./scriptname
<DaSkreech> [Relic] : who owns the Folder?
<jmichaelx> could someone tell me what the best/quickest way to rip CDs is in k/ubuntu?
<[Relic] > user 1000 group 1000
<Jucato> jmichaelx: Audio CD to OGG/MP3?
<jmichaelx> i am able to rip CDs... although opening CDs burned with realplayer crashes konqueror... and ripping a CD usually takes 45 minutes to an hour
<jmichaelx> Jucato: yes... either way
<Jucato> quickest way I think would be Konqueror, using the audiocd:/ kio slave
<jmichaelx> Jucato: ok, that is what i have been doing
<jmichaelx> i just wondered if there was a quicker way
<jmichaelx> i hate switching to windows to manage my music collection, as that is about the only thing i use windows for anymore.... but i guess i will continue doing so for the time being
<Hawkwind> jmichaelx: There is also grip which is much nicer IMO
<jmichaelx> Hawkwind: i used to have that.... maybe i should give it another whirl
<Hawkwind> jmichaelx: Why would you need Windows for that ?
<Jucato> k3b also rips Audio CD's
<Hawkwind> So does webmin believe it or not :P
<Jucato> :P
<jmichaelx> Hawkwind: well, it takes me 15 minutes or less to rip a CD in windows.... 45 minutes or more in linux. plus, my CDs burnt with real player (in windows) cause konqueror to crash
<Hawkwind> jmichaelx: Grip should handle all of that and takes less than 15 minutes to rip a full CD and encode it
<jmichaelx> Hawkwind: ok, i am going to install Grip again....
<tuko> hello
<xsacha> jmichaelx: you probably have it on a safe burn speed
<DaSkreech>  tuko: Hello
<thompa> my printer is cutting off pages at bottom, it always worked before, is there some way to remove the drivers
<xsacha> is there some program here to convert decimal to hexadecimal?
<xsacha> speedcrunch cant seem to
<thompa> laserjet 1018, still cant seem to get it working right
<robin_> would someone try to send me a file, I am trying to set up the ports on my router, thx
<jmichaelx> ok, grip is much , much faster at ripping a CD that konq/kio, @ about 10x, BUT, the encoding (using lame) is at about 1.5x.... still very, very slow.
<jmichaelx> is there something better to use for encoding besides lame?
<jmichaelx> to MP3, that is...
<thompa> ok , well how do i remove all symbolic links to printer
<[Relic] > can you install over an old install without too many problems?
<jumpercuumex> hi there how can i see a list of channels????
<unix_infidel> [Relic] : sure, just keep your home dir and backup any necessary rc files and you should be kosher.
<[Relic] > is there a way to change the second Desktop dir to a different group or owner?
<unix_infidel> [Relic] : i dont understand what exactly you mean by second desktop dir
<[Relic] > livecd + normal install, the normal install HD has a file temp/home/relic/Desktop with 1000 1000 and I can't get into it to back it up
<unix_infidel> [Relic] : are you trying to do a rescue?
<unix_infidel> otherwise, just boot in into the install and use cp -a
<jmichaelx> ok, i hope this is configurable, but.... at this point, the way Grip tags files sucks really bad
<[Relic] > pretty much, I screwed up something with the nvidia stuff and it won't boot properly again
<jmichaelx> [Relic] : have you reconfigured your xserver?
<unix_infidel> yea, its best to recover than reinstall.
<[Relic] > though it did it automatically wwhen you ran glx enable line
<unix_infidel> in this case.
<[Relic] > where's xserver conf?
<jmichaelx> [Relic] : my guess is that you would be well off to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<unix_infidel> and my guess is that X wont start. not that the system isnt bootable.
<smaggard_> gnite
<jmichaelx> oops
<jmichaelx> it is... /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jmichaelx> i think....
<[Relic] > got to get gub updated first I think, that went very screwy
<[Relic] > grub  :)
<[Relic] > cd ..
<bLaZeD> anyone here know where to get help with gtkpod.....there mailing list kinda sucks
<[Relic] > so I want to reboot to recovery mode and then run that line and hopefully that will fix it?
<DaSkreech> bLaZeD: What's the problem?
<bLaZeD> DaSkreech, well i used to be able to transfer my videos to it fine.....and they would play fine.....now when i add them.....they play but have no sound.......
<bLaZeD> im converting them the same way
<[Relic] > back in a few maybe  :)
<xsacha> how do i search for a word seperated by nulls using grep?
<xsacha> eg.: E n g l i s h  (each second letter is a null, 00)
<illmatik`> hey guys. I accidently partitioned my kubuntu partition too large than I wanted it. I'm trying to use partition magic to shrink it down but it wont let me...any suggestions?
<xsacha> illmatik`: try a partitioner on linux..
<xsacha> gparted, qtparted, ..list goes on
<illmatik`> will do, thank you.
<seishinbyou> There is a PPC version of the Kubuntu Live CD, is there not (just checking)
<DaSkreech> 3 weeks ina row!!! :)
<DaSkreech> bLaZeD: Have you tried teh IRC chan when people are awake?
<DaSkreech> xsacha: maybe try a single quote?
<xsacha> ok
<xsacha> hmm still no go.. seems to ignore the single quote.. found files with "English"
<DaSkreech> grep 'E n g l i s h ' doesn't work?
<bLaZeD> DaSkreech, whats the irc chan
<xsacha> splaces?
<xsacha> spaces*
<bLaZeD> DaSkreech, #gtkpod is empty
<DaSkreech> or use a \NNN
<DaSkreech> bLaZeD: Check the site?
<xsacha> DaSkreech: nulls (00), not spaces (20) ot newlines (0D)
<bLaZeD> dascyea nothing about irc
<bLaZeD> * DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> xsacha: Octal numbers replacing NNN of course
<xsacha> so i can use \00 ?
<xsacha> k
<DaSkreech> bLaZeD: then For right now the mailing list is your best bet
<DaSkreech>  and google
<DaSkreech> Oh! check the Ubuntu Forums
<bLaZeD> DaSkreech, ..yea the mailing list doesnt have any info on my prob
<bLaZeD> DaSkreech, thanks for trying to help...i am off to bed
<[Relic] > no luck with that :(
<xsacha> hmm \000 doesn't work -- it does seem to find it in all binary files though..
<xsacha> as soon as i add a letter, it fails
<xsacha> grep E\000  finds nothing... this should be E followed by a null?
<DaSkreech> as I recall
<DaSkreech> If you put it in ' '
<xsacha> 'E\000' ? still nothing :(
<[Relic] > I get the gears and blue kubuntu up and it runs through evertything then the screen blinks and goes back to the gears and kubuntu screen and nothing unless I press ctrl-alt-del and it shuts down
<[Relic] > grep -ir 'E\000' *   ?
<xsacha> nothing :(
<xsacha> that's what i was using but without the -ir
<[Relic] > does help give you a something for null
<xsacha> i opened up first file in the dir and there is an E and then a null after it
<xsacha> grep seems to find all files with a null in it when i do grep '\000' *  .. as soon as i add a letter it doesnt work :S
<momal> brett_: glad to hear it worked out _^-
* seishinbyou is trying to be the first to get kubuntu running on a PS3
<DaSkreech> seishinbyou: Back from Japan?
<seishinbyou> Back?  I'm still here
<DaSkreech> heehee
<DaSkreech> so does it really run LInux?
<DaSkreech> or ... obviously linux?
<Jucato> kombanwa seishinbyou-san
<CPrgmSwR2> Oh my gosh I cannot believe what i just did
<DaSkreech> Seemino sen?
<seishinbyou> It is a PPC architecture...the latest firmware supports homebrew
<CPrgmSwR2> I booted kubuntu using a gentoo linux
<seishinbyou> I'm hoping I can hack something together
<DaSkreech> latest?
<seishinbyou> Jucato: 
<CPrgmSwR2> i mean I booted kubunti using a gentoo kernel
<DaSkreech> It's been out one day
<momal> seishinbyou: GOOD LUCK!!!!.. once it comes into australia kubuntu first thing to be put onto it hehehe
<seishinbyou> Yes, and there are already firmware updates
<DaSkreech> Madness!
<seishinbyou> Not as mad as the sale
* seishinbyou comtemplates linking a youtube video
<[Relic] > to what?  :)
<seishinbyou> The madness during the PS3 sale
<momal> seishinbyou: you should make a video of installing/booting kubuntu :D
<[Relic] > :)
<seishinbyou> If I get it working, that is exactly what I plan on doing
<DaSkreech> Yeah the blog of getting a distro running on it would be more interesting for me
<seishinbyou> I'd want it hosted off some other domain, though.  I don't think I would like getting Dugg/Slashdotted again
<DaSkreech> What was time one?
<seishinbyou> Over some DDR stuff
<seishinbyou> that was back in 2002
<seishinbyou> slashdot
* seishinbyou goes back to work
* Jucato thinks he should go back to work, too
* momal wishs he had work to go back to
<DaSkreech> seishinbyou: Installed a bigger hard drive yet?
<xsacha> it seems when i grep for: '\000'  -- it is finding all files with "000" in them :|
* Jucato wasn't referring to work-work, but more of work-things-to-do
<xsacha> anyone know how to grep for null?
<Jucato> anyone knows how to do the Buzz'ing effect of YM in Kopete
<Jucato> ah nvm :P
<xsacha> yuck, why would you want that
<Jucato> xsacha: for revenge :p
<xsacha> i disable it :P
<Jucato> heheh
<seishinbyou> DaSkreech: I want to try it; there was already a blog link on digg about someone who put in a 200GB drive
<DaSkreech> We want 500Gb :)
<xsacha> 1TB
<momal> 200 wans't it 320 ?
<DaSkreech> for apt-get install MGS4
<seishinbyou> DaSkreech: hahaha
<xsacha> apt-get install NFSCarbon
<momal> Haha
<seishinbyou> Aw, this game sucks... apt-get remove afrika --purge
<momal> apt-get install psone-emulator
<DaSkreech> apt-get install gb-emu
<DaSkreech> ahhhh the power of a cell processor
<DaSkreech> Black and white tetris
<momal> http://digg.com/search?area=promoted&age=7&sort=new&s=ps3&submit=Search <-- all digg frontpage stories about ps3 in last 7 days if people want to look :)
<DaSkreech> I just want to know if it has MythTV/Tivo built in
<DaSkreech> Or do I gotta install Myth and libxine-extracodecs myself :-P
<momal> that 320GB hd he put in his ps3 wont even fit lol!
<Admiral_Chicago> remember that kubuntu-offtopig is for non-support queries
<Jucato> hi Admiral_Chicago
<xsacha> here is guide to installing kubuntu on ps3? lol http://ps3.qj.net/Kernel-patches-and-documentation-for-PS3-Linux-Boot-any-PPC-linux-distro-on-your-PS3-/pg/49/aid/72608
<Admiral_Chicago> can someone help with a "debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process" error
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: he's having issues installing kubuntu that counts as support :)
<robotgeek> Admiral_Chicago: sudo lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<Admiral_Chicago> no i mean the whole "ps3" thing, sorry people
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: Some of it is support related
<momal> thats interesting im thinking there needs to be a ps3 version of kubuntu : p
<DaSkreech> momal: It's open source. Go and compile :)
<DaSkreech>  The new gcc has cell support
<Admiral_Chicago> robotgeek: dpkg: error processing localeconf (--configure):
<momal> lol!.... if only I had a ps3 :p
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay
<robotgeek> Admiral_Chicago: sudo killall dpkg
<DaSkreech> I'm so envious of our Japanese friends right now who'll probably be busy tinkering with their PS3.
<DaSkreech> :-(
<Admiral_Chicago> nope no process running
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: do you still have the lock file?
<robotgeek> Admiral_Chicago: some process must be using it, try to find the PID and kill it
<DaSkreech> did apt-get/dpkg die abruptly ?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes it did
<Admiral_Chicago> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31380/
<Admiral_Chicago> wait i think i got it
<nextstate> anybody have problems with gettings the kubuntu install to boot with the asus crosshair mobo?
<nathe> nextstate: Not that I'll be able to actually answer the question, but what's the nature of the problem?
<nextstate> it appears to start booting then I get a black screen
<nextstate> booting off the cd that is
<nathe> have you tried booting to the safe vga mode?
<FriendlyMan> hi
<nathe> or do you not even get there?
<nextstate> no, lemme give that a shot
<nextstate> yes, i get that far
<nathe> k
<nathe> anyone seen kaudiocreator just sitting there trying to rip?
<FriendlyMan> wine for kubuntu 64bits are stable ?
<FriendlyMan> humm ?
<nextstate> nathe: looks like the safe graphics mode was the ticket. thanks.
<xsacha> FriendlyMan: use 32-bit xine with linux32 (force architecture)
<xsacha> wine*
<nathe> FriendlyMan: I've had a friend get it working, haven't myself.  He did say it was a rather large pain though
<FriendlyMan> ok ... but need compile ?
<xsacha> dont need to compile, just d/l the deb
<nathe> xsacha: any clue on the kaudiocreator problem?
<xsacha> then dpkg -i --force-architecture nameofdeb.deb
<xsacha> never used it nathe :(
<nathe> nods
<FriendlyMan> in sinaptic this is not possible.
<FriendlyMan> I try this
<xsacha> FriendlyMan: download it
<FriendlyMan> ;) thanks
<xsacha> FriendlyMan: in synaptic, however, download linux32 and the ia32 libs
<xsacha> so that you can run 32-bit programs
<nathe> it's bizzare... It worked with the 8x cdrom that I had to use for install (other drive was giving me seek errors), but when I swaped the new drive in, it just sits and spins.
<nathe> no errors in dmesg or anything.
<FriendlyMan> ok, i anderstand
<FriendlyMan> apt get dont have force metod ?
<tanlaan_> what package do i need to "sudo apt-get install" to be able to compile programs?
<noiesmo> build-essential tanlaan_
<tanlaan_> noiesmo:
<tanlaan_> noiesmo: thanks :D
<[Relic] > Sort of working now, just can't use anything that needs OGL
<[Relic] > in fact a lot of things are crashing  :(
<DirtyThang> hey
<DaSkreech> Night a;;
<DaSkreech> s/;;/ll
<[Relic] > :)
<[Relic] > I'll figure this out or reinstall in the morning  :)
<caveMan1> is there any different between kubuntu and ubuntu apart from the fact that ubuntu is using GNOME by default and kubuntu KDE?
<DirtyThang> hey any of u now how to fix my clock or some error in kdeveloper?
<DirtyThang> know
<Jucato> caveMan1: nothing. that's the only difference really
<Jucato> (of course Ubuntu and Kubuntu have different sets of developers, although some develop for both)
<DaSkreech> DirtyThang: What?
* nextstate3 has kubuntu install running
<bioticpro>  Hello, how do I decide whether my card should use ati-xorg or ati_legacy-xorg?
* nextstate3 does a backflip
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, hows it been man
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: Yo
<DaSkreech> What you been up to?
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, hey not much just chillin
<ebiven> Can I get a hand getting the NVidia binary drivers working?  I've followed the guides I could find.  I just installed 6.10.
<ebiven> When I try to run nvidia-glx-config enable I get "
<ebiven> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<ebiven> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<noiesmo> ebiven, found this the other day looks like its for you http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<DaSkreech> ebiven: After installing you have to reboot
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, hey check this  http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, havent tried yet but its on launchpad so cant be to bad
<ebiven> DaSkreech: I have to reboot before I run nvidia-glx-config?
<DaSkreech> Right :-)
<DaSkreech> Well 02:00
<DaSkreech> Time for me to sleep
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, catch ya soon dude
<DaSkreech> You too
<BrightEyes`> hello.i dont know what i have done but i cant startx with a normal user.what can i do?
<BrightEyes`> im using xfce
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: hello
<Admiral_Chicago> BrightEyes`: have you tried to chmod /etc/X11
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: hi :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't know the syntax but let me find a link
<Admiral_Chicago> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Admiral_Chicago> might help
<Admiral_Chicago> hows it going?
<xsacha> what's a fast video capture program?
<BrightEyes`> Admiral_Chicago: ok should i chmod 555 /etc/X11 ?
<xsacha> chmod -R  ?
<Admiral_Chicago> BrightEyes wait a sec
<BrightEyes`> Admiral_Chicago: ok
<Admiral_Chicago> so you have to sudo startx when you boot?
<Admiral_Chicago> explain what happens when boot your computer
<BrightEyes`> Admiral_Chicago: i dont know.i done something wrong and sudo was uninstalled.as well as adept
<Admiral_Chicago> so how do you startx?
<BrightEyes`> Admiral_Chicago: and kde.i just wanted to uninstall enlightment window management and i took away many others.xfce now works fine
<BrightEyes`> well if i su
<BrightEyes`> and then startx i get access to x window
<Rede> im having some difficulty setting up my dual monitors with nvidia. video displays fine in the console, but in X there is an orange tinge and a vertical black line down the left side of the second display
<Rede> anyone had any similar issues?
<Admiral_Chicago> BrightEyes`: do you have xubuntu-desktop installed?
<BrightEyes`> Admiral_Chicago: i tried ls -l /etc/X11 and i cant see the user in that folder
<BrightEyes`> Admiral_Chicago: im using kubuntu.but i dont have kde now.so you may say im on ubuntu with Xfce
<Admiral_Chicago> BrightEyes`: that's xubuntu but anyways, pstree see if anything is using sudo
<BrightEyes`> Admiral_Chicago: with pstree i cant see anything about sudo
<BrightEyes`> Admiral_Chicago: sudo was uninstalled
<Admiral_Chicago> is anything using adept
<BrightEyes`> Admiral_Chicago: no.adept was uninstalled as well as kde
<Admiral_Chicago> su apt-get install kde
<BrightEyes`> Admiral_Chicago: i dont want kde:)
<BrightEyes`> i just want to make a user using startx
<inteliwasp> has anyone noticed on google news that sun GPLed java?
<BrightEyes`> inteliwasp: what does that mean?
<BrightEyes`> anyone here who knows how to make a user use the window manager??i can only get access as root
<inteliwasp> http://news.google.com/nwshp?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&tab=wn&ncl=http://news.com.com/Sun%2Bpicks%2BGPL%2Blicense%2Bfor%2BJava%2Bcode/2100-7344_3-6134584.html
<BrightEyes`> oh GPL general public license.yes yes...
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't know how to help you, i'm sorry
<BrightEyes`> Admiral_Chicago: np
<inteliwasp> and java's website would be dead... :P
<inteliwasp> Admiral_Chicago:  would you know anything about xmms?
<BrightEyes`> inteliwasp: if thats a good reason to hack java when those who will do it should get a life
<Jucato> inteliwasp: Sun *will* GPL Java. (later today)
<AgentOrange> ello
<Admiral_Chicago> inteliwasp: i used it for a while yes
<AgentOrange> does kubuntu have flash support yet?
<inteliwasp> know how to diagnose error codes?
<noiesmo> AgentOrange, flash 9 is available
<AgentOrange> i installed this distro for PPC over a year ago, its probably come a log way since then
<AgentOrange> nice! :)
<Admiral_Chicago> what is the problem
<Admiral_Chicago> AgentOrange: yes there is a beta out
<inteliwasp> ever since upgrading to edgy, i keep getting this when i try to start xmms:  Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)  serial 2384 error_code 8 request_code 72 minor_code 0
<Admiral_Chicago> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<AgentOrange> i dont know what version of kubuntu PPC i installed back then, but i guess the latest distro will support flash
<Admiral_Chicago> AgentOrange: it's really Adobe's decision not the Ubuntu community
<AgentOrange> Admiral_Chicago: i understand that
<Admiral_Chicago> xmms try kcmshell xmms from the konsole
<inteliwasp> Admiral_Chicago:  i get this: kcmshell (kdelibs): WARNING: Could not find module 'kde-xmms'.
<Admiral_Chicago> is xmms installed properly
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xmms
<inteliwasp> it ran, then i tried to run xmms again but the same error
<AgentOrange> how can i ssh from kubuntu?
<AgentOrange> do i need to install putty?
<inteliwasp> !ssh > AgentOrange
<AgentOrange> or is there some other preinstalled app that im over-looking
<AgentOrange> thank you
<inteliwasp> AgentOrange:  ssh is already installed with kubuntu
<AgentOrange> thats what i thought
<BrightEyes`> how can i add a local user to use startx? i can only log in to xfce as root
<AgentOrange> what would i use to ssh to a server?
<inteliwasp> just type "ssh <username@ipaddress>"
<Admiral_Chicago> AgentOrange: no
<Admiral_Chicago> at least when i ssh i don't need to
<inteliwasp> am i wrong Admiral_Chicago ?
<Admiral_Chicago> inteliwasp: have you considered a purge?
<Admiral_Chicago> it'll delete your settings though
<inteliwasp> Admiral_Chicago:  yes i did already
<AgentOrange> wow
<AgentOrange> ssh runs so much smoother than putty on windows
<AgentOrange> im impressed
<xsacha> !stream
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stream - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xsacha> anyone know how to use stream?
<xsacha> stream -half -start 17:03:00 -end 17:11:00 1280 1024 ~/audio ~/video                   gives: open: No such file or directory
<Admiral_Chicago> AgentOrange: i sshed on my computer versus a live CD, it is pretty nice
<inteliwasp> Admiral_Chicago:  i'll try the purge again
<Admiral_Chicago> inteliwasp: what command do you use?
<inteliwasp> adept
<AgentOrange> erm
<AgentOrange> Admiral_Chicago: how do i adjust my volume?
<AgentOrange> its been a loooong time since ive booted this thing up
<Admiral_Chicago> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Admiral_Chicago> try that
<AgentOrange> well isnt there some simple mixer slidebar?
<AgentOrange> i just want to turn the volume down
<AgentOrange> my sound is perfect
<inteliwasp> the little speaker in the system tray
<Admiral_Chicago> try adding one to the pane
<dart1007> this place is crowded!
<AgentOrange> found it
<AgentOrange> thanks inteliwasp
<dart1007> whew! sorry my 1st time here..
<xsacha> anyway know why i get this: http://nanobin.nanosouffle.net/1872  ?
<inteliwasp> dart1007:  usually is...
<xsacha> AgentOrange: kmixer
<xsacha> kmix
<Admiral_Chicago> xsacha: no idea
<dart1007> don't mind me, just lurking for now...
<inteliwasp> Admiral_Chicago:  is there a way to force downloading the pakage again?
<Admiral_Chicago> dart1007: check out #ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> mch more croweded
<Admiral_Chicago> inteliwasp: what's the error?
<dart1007> found this place through ubuntucafe thread....
<inteliwasp> nothing, it just that the last time i purged xmms, it did not download a new packege
<AgentOrange> time to get to sleep
<AgentOrange> work in the morning
<AgentOrange> thanks for the help guys
<BrokenPipe> Has anyone successfully installed *ubuntu 6.10 from CD on an AMD64 machine, or know why the process would be haning on my Athlon64 X2 machine?
<dart1007> #ubuntuforums
<inteliwasp> Admiral_Chicago:  i was also wondering if the packege was corupt...
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm maybe you can do a checksum if you downloaded it then compiled from source
* inteliwasp is not really up for a source install
<Admiral_Chicago> well try a purge and another install
<Admiral_Chicago> that's what i would do
<inteliwasp> do you know what program controls the special keys on the keyboard? ie: the volume keys?
<Admiral_Chicago> xkbd iirc
<brett_> i need to get the latest video drivers for my machine but i am not sure what card i have
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't think it's a program though
<inteliwasp> Admiral_Chicago:  nope not on my laptop...
<brett_> is there a way for linux to auto get them? i am using kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> this may helphttp://keytouch.sourceforge.net/
<Admiral_Chicago> this may help http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/
<dart1007> #ubuntu
<brett_> Admiral_Chicago: thanks
<inteliwasp> Admiral_Chicago:  ya thats what i was thinking of useing, but i wanted to disable the one that comes with edgy...
<brett_> Admiral_Chicago: or was that not for me
<xsacha> !info stream
<ubotu> Package stream does not exist in any distro I know
<inteliwasp> brett_:  that "keytouch was for me
<inteliwasp> !stream
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stream - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brett_> inteliwasp: yeah i took a look and realized my mistake
<Admiral_Chicago> brett_: no that link was for someone else
<lish> sorry. How to speak "1234.56" in English ?
<AWOSLappy> I need to record something from Flash in to a waveform file (.WAV).  How would I accomplish this?  I tried Audacity but Flash locks the sound driver.
<inteliwasp> brett_:  do you really need 3D video support?
<unix_infidel> AWOSLappy: what flash format?
<unix_infidel> flv files?
<xsacha> !vstream
<ubotu> vstream: bttv video capture utility aimed at making MPEGs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-4 (edgy), package size 40 kB, installed size 168 kB
<brett_> inteliwasp: yeah... i want to play tremulous
<AWOSLappy> unix_infidel, I have no clue.  It's in Firefox.
<unix_infidel> AWOSLappy: there isnt really a lot of great flash dev stuff for nix.
<unix_infidel> AWOSLappy: what kind of content is it, how big is the file.
<inteliwasp> !ati > brett_
<Admiral_Chicago> gotta run all
<unix_infidel> what version is the format, and is if swf or flv, can you get access to the flv files. otherwise, the content maybe locked to read only.
<AWOSLappy> unix_infidel, I cannot actually get the flash file.  it's on the Internet.  I need to record from the Mixer.
<brett_> inteliwasp: i dont understand... you want me to type that in the console?
<unix_infidel> AWOSLappy: URL?
<AWOSLappy> unix_infidel -> http://www.purevolume.com/riesinclair
<inteliwasp> no that is a web address
<unix_infidel> ahh, you want to jack a music file :P
<brett_> inteliwasp: !ati > brett  ?.... do you mean www.ati.com?
<inteliwasp> brett_:  did you get the address?
<brett_> inteliwasp: ubotu gave me one
<AWOSLappy> unix_infidel, well she's an indie artist, not planning on releasing an album.  And if she did I would definitely buy it, I love EVERY song she's ever made.
<brett_> inteliwasp: did you mean that one?
<inteliwasp> brett_:  no this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<brett_> inteliwasp: ok cool i got it
<AWOSLappy> unix_infidel, so can I record from the mixer without using Audacity or not?
<unix_infidel> AWOSLappy: i dont think so, might ask in #lad about that.
<AWOSLappy> unix_infidel okay thanks.
<unix_infidel> as for jacking the content direct download i'm lokoing at the source.
<AWOSLappy> hehe really?
<inteliwasp> brett_:  you can use "lspci" to find your excat card
<brett_> inteliwasp: lspci gave me alot of information-
<unix_infidel> http://www.purevolume.com/swf/artistPlayer.swf?artistId=244631
<brett_> inteliwasp: kinda hard to sift through but i am looking
<unix_infidel> AWOSLappy: i've isolated the swf and as2 value pass.
<inteliwasp> look for "ati" or "nvidia"
<unix_infidel> this box doesnt have flash 8 or i might have better luck.
<Acker> Hi all, I'm looking for a good guide to install properly my graphics drivers on my laptop :) (ATi X1400)
<inteliwasp> !ati > Acker
<brett_> inteliwasp: i found both ati and nvidia... but i have two graphics cards
<inteliwasp> brett_:  now i am out of my legue... i don't know how to work with 2 cards...
<AWOSLappy> unix_infidel well thanks for trying.
<unix_infidel> AWOSLappy: actually.
<unix_infidel> i'd recommend using a packget sniffer.
<unix_infidel> packet*
<xsacha> yeah it gets the song from s6.purevolume.com
<unix_infidel> xsacha: actually its obfuscated on multiple sub-domains.
<AWOSLappy> What format would it be sniffing from?  and is that kind of program in the Ubuntu repos?
<unix_infidel> s6, s52, sNN
<AWOSLappy> s/Ubuntu/Kubuntu/
<unix_infidel> ethereal or whatever its called now
<unix_infidel> it should be really easy now...
<brett_> inteliwasp: well your link said to install the open source ati driver
<unix_infidel> good luck.
<AWOSLappy> unix_infidel okay thanks :)
<unix_infidel> AWOSLappy: np, she ain't bad on the eyes either :)
<eilker> !vc > eilker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<inteliwasp> brett_:  paste the lines from lspci that show ati
<brett_> ok
<brett_> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PD/PRO TMDS
<inteliwasp> er...
<AWOSLappy> Wow, Rage 128 PRO.  I have one of those in my Nov 1997 desktop.  :P
<inteliwasp> old card
<AWOSLappy> Too easy to set up for Linux, heck XFree86 3.5 natively supported it
<unix_infidel> AWOSLappy: heh, old man.
<brett_> inteliwasp: the other one is newer
<unix_infidel> showing your age :P
<AWOSLappy> unix_infidel heh, I have a Tseng Labs ET4000 on my 486 that I still use.
<brett_> inteliwasp: so what should i do?
<inteliwasp> brett_:  looking
<unix_infidel> AWOSLappy: AWOS is an acronym for?
<xsacha> lol http://riesinclair.com/
<AWOSLappy> unix_infidel, heck I still have the 8088 with an 'Enhanced' Video BIOS (well, I highly doubt CGA could be enhanced :P )
<AWOSLappy> unix_infidel, AndreW Operating System.
<AWOSLappy> unix_infidel, we have a channel here (#AWOS) if you wanted to check it out.
<scheuri> hi all
<inteliwasp> brett_:  type glxinfo into konsole
<brett_> inteliwasp: ok
<brett_> inteliwasp: what line do you want me to paste
<scheuri> does someone know the differences between "i686" and "server" kernel images in dapper (6.06.1)? Is there a website for that?
<inteliwasp> anything about 3d support?
<AWOSLappy> scheuri, IIRC (but I'm not sure) the server one doesn't come with a GUI.
<inteliwasp> brett_:  here paste the output here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<brett_> inteliwasp: the only line with 3d mentioned is this one: (i will paste output as well)
<brett_> inteliwasp: GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,
<scheuri> AWOSLappy: well, I am talking about kernel images...not the release-"editions"...:)...but thanks though
<inteliwasp> brett_:  and send me the link it makes
<brett_> inteliwasp: ok
<brett_> inteliwasp: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31398/
<Acker> how do I build a run file to deb package?
<inteliwasp> brett_:  have you tried to play the game yet? i think it might work... the card is too old to get drivers installed anyway
<brett_> inteliwasp: yes. the mouse is really laggy
<brett_> inteliwasp: i will try to get into the game and maybe it might be different... hold on
<inteliwasp> brett_:  look at the options for getting details lower
<inteliwasp> falling asleep while doing tech support is not recomened...   i really need some sleep...
<scheuri> does someone know the differences between "i686" and "server" kernel images in dapper (6.06.1)? Is there a website for that? I am especially interested if one of those two images treads more than 4GB RAM differently...
<brett_> inteliwasp: no go
<brett_> inteliwasp: SO SLOW
<unix_infidel> scheuri: what "server" kernel
<inteliwasp> brett_:  well i am out of ideas, sorry, you might want to check back here later to see if anyone else can help you, as for me, i need some sack time so i can think strait
<scheuri> unix_infidel: if you list all linux-images you have k7, i386, i686 and server and bigIron-server
<brett_> inteliwasp: ok well thanks for trying....
<scheuri> inteliwasp: good night
<inteliwasp> night all!
<unix_infidel> scheuri: my guess would be that 686 is compiled with a 686 specific march flag and the image file is just that, a source image
<scheuri> unix_infidel: well, yes..that is true...i686 supports SMP as well as server does...but are they both able to use more than 4 GB RAM? is there a way to check that? or find out?
<unix_infidel> when i say image i mean just like an iso for a live cd
<unix_infidel> scheuri: both are save for 4GB+ IIRC
<unix_infidel> safe*
<scheuri> unix_infidel: well, it says "image" when listing with aptitude search...;)
<unix_infidel> however, you will usually only get a performance increase with 64bit and 4GB+ memory
<scheuri> unix_infidel: I am aware of that...but 64bit Ubuntu is no option
<unix_infidel> scheuri: that's a good choice imho.
<scheuri> unix_infidel: what? not going for 64bit? :)
<unix_infidel> scheuri: the answer to your question is, yes go a head and install ubuntu and begin cooking.
<unix_infidel> no you wont have any problems :)
<unix_infidel> yes, use the kernel most appropriate for your platform, and i'd recommend compiling your own if its a production server
<scheuri> unix_infidel: it is already installed...;)...32bi however...its just that it runs now on a i686 kernel
<unix_infidel> compile your own.
<unix_infidel> make it as lean as needed.
<scheuri> unix_infidel: oh, I see we differ here very much..:)...I would not compile my own if not absolutely necessary
<unix_infidel> scheuri: i was that way too....things change.
<unix_infidel> bleh bleh bleh, source!?  compiling!? i dont dun run gentooooo.
<scheuri> unix_infidel: I am sure they will....but not on that server I am on now...;)
<scheuri> unix_infidel: I am not against compiling per se...I am just cautios with it as it has some support implications...
<unix_infidel> give a compile kernel a try on a non essential box.
<unix_infidel> run software that bets fits your hardware and needs.
<unix_infidel> no better advice than that.
<AWOSLappy> Okay I have a saved hex dump.  the problem is, the hexdump is human readable, so the result is the file is not machine readable.  Is there a program somewhere that can fix this?  As in, a program that could take the output of say Hexedit and then translate that in to say an executable file?
<scheuri> well, I agree here...but it is not me supporting the machine afterswards...so...I am not compiling anything unless totally necessary...:)
<unix_infidel> scheuri: you need Ubuntu to support it?
<unix_infidel> meaning the Ubuntu support team?
<unix_infidel> (paid support)
<scheuri> unix_infidel: well, no, not really...but a team of linux newcomers...
<scheuri> unix_infidel: they will start with "aptitude update && upgrade"
<vegansickle> hey
<AWOSLappy> Hello vegansickle.
<scheuri> unix_infidel: and then start compiling and fixing a compiled kernel...;)
<unix_infidel> scheuri: newcomers who dont know the in's and out's of handling the a linux system and get paid for it shouldnt get paid for it.
<vegansickle> anyone know about 6.10 compiz-kde?
<scheuri> unix_infidel: well, I would agree...it is just not that easy in this case...it is a special situation...:)
<sephrys> should i compile it?
<sephrys> how would i if i dont have the dev files installEd?
<unix_infidel> scheuri: if the 686 kernel is giving you a problem, then find one that isnt, make sure that its not some extraneous reason though.
<unix_infidel> secondly, you can always use some reputable 3rd party repo that publishes kernels that jive with your needs.
<scheuri> unix_infidel: there is no problem with i686 so far...it is just that I thought there might be an issue having more than 4 GB of RAM and using this kernel
<unix_infidel> scheuri: nope.  none.
<AWOSLappy> As in, the content of the file is a bunch of      000003A6  62 ca 5a 72 b9 30 6a 9a  88 b9 70 d3 ca 86 66 64 b.Zr.0j. ..p...fd
<unix_infidel> what kinda server is this?
<scheuri> unix_infidel: well then...thanks a lot...:)....well, worst case would be to install "server" kernel and restart...;)
<scheuri> unix_infidel: it is a pizza-box (1 Unit high) with a Xeon 2.8 GHz, 4 GB RAM...Intel
<scheuri> soon to be two Xeon
<unix_infidel> heh, i close those rackmount blades but ok.
<scheuri> and 6 GB RAM
<unix_infidel> for what purpose.
<scheuri> Virtualisation
<scheuri> (VMware Server)
<unix_infidel> xen or ESX?
<scheuri> heh...I wish it was XEN
<unix_infidel> ESX or formerly GSX now 1.0
<scheuri> VMware Server is former GSX AFAIK...:)
<unix_infidel> scheuri: right, that's what i meant.
<scheuri> ESX is not an option as it costs too much...it is a small business...
<unix_infidel> vmware server?  ESX version or GSX Version, now called 1.0
<unix_infidel> i guess that's how i should've stated it above.
<scheuri> unix_infidel: check www.vmware.com under "Products" and "Free virtualisation" or soemthing
<unix_infidel> scheuri: yea, might try XenE
<scheuri> unix_infidel: I wish I could have used XEN, but since we virtualisate(?) Windows NT, 2000 and 2003 and have NO VT, there is no way to go
<scheuri> it is a mix between options of software and costs...as usual...:)
<unix_infidel> http://xensource.com/products/xen_enterprise/index.html
<unix_infidel> scheuri: like i said, XenE
<scheuri> oh, Enterprise...
<scheuri> unix_infidel: well, yes...that will be surely an option for the future...
<scheuri> unix_infidel: thanks for your help
<unix_infidel> np
<Steven_M> hi all
<snpz_> hi
<scheuri> hi Steven_M
<scheuri> hi snpz_
<Steven_M> has anyone here used vmware in Dapper?
<seishinbyou> Yes
<seishinbyou> and Edgy
<scheuri> Steven_M: vmware in dapper? as in dapper host and vmware server installed?
<xsacha> server? workstation here
<seishinbyou> Workstation is what I am running, too
<Steven_M> vmware player
<seishinbyou> Okay.  Is there a problem?
<Steven_M> I just want to know people's opinion of vmware player before I install it.
* seishinbyou loves it
<seishinbyou> Well, workstation, but player is fine enough when I have created an image
* snpz_ is thinking of trying to install edgy on my laptop and try to run vmware for installing XP and SPSS
<seishinbyou> I don't have to have a Win partition on my work PC anymore
<seishinbyou> The few apps and custom in-house progs run fine through the vmware'd WinXP, so I'm very happy
<snpz_> i'm thinking of the same
<snpz_> because SPSS i need for my studies
<snpz_> seishinbyou, u are using vmware on edgy?
<seishinbyou> snpz_: Yes
<snpz_> and no problems during installation?
<seishinbyou> Nope
<snpz_> so then edgy it is on my laptop
<snpz_> :D
<seishinbyou> Either one is fine, actually.  I had no problems on Dapper (well, one minor one)
<snpz_> i hate that i have broadcom 4311 chip wifi integrated card on my laptop
<snpz_> so wifi works only with ndiswrapper
<Steven_M> seishinbyou: is that the player or full version?
* seishinbyou still has problems with keys on his keyboard not detected
<seishinbyou> Steven_m > Full version of Workstation
<seishinbyou> So far I have a few vmware images used in the company to help speed up development
<AWOSLappy> snpz_, are you on Dapper or Edgy?
<snpz_> at home on edgy
* AWOSLappy thinks "please say Dapper, please say Dapper"
<AWOSLappy> :-(
<snpz_> here at work i have to use Win
<snpz_> :(
<AWOSLappy> I thought Edgy had better support for Broadcom?
<snpz_> AWOSLappy, nope
<AWOSLappy> :-(
<snpz_> i hope that there will be support in kernel soon
<AWOSLappy> Oh that would be cool.
<snpz_> yesterday checked 2.6.18 changelog
<snpz_> nothing
<snpz_> :(
<shinobi2> e_^
<shinobi2> e_e
<shinobi2> e_E
<seishinbyou> Mac OSX runs on vmware too...sort of...with a "questionably legal" x86 patch...but there are a couple of Mac boxes in the office anyways
<Steven_M> seishinbyou: do you think  the preprietry kernel modulous that vmware player uses could do something drasitc to my Dapper system? That's what I'm really worried about.
<AWOSLappy> seishinbyou, Um, don't they *make* Mac OS X for x86 now, considering thats what Macs use?
<canine_kouji> AWOSLappy: I'm pretty sure everybody here has enough common sense to know he is talking about the non-mac hardware patches
<canine_kouji> seishinbyou: does it run slow as pearpc? :)
<AWOSLappy> canine_kouji, did you just insult me?  I was honestly asking, I had no clue about non-Mac hardware patches.  You have to tell the OS that there is certain hardware?
<canine_kouji> AWOSLappy: macs with x86 have special hardware which isn't exactly out on the open market yet.
<canine_kouji> also there seems to be some CPU instruction like SSE3 hindering peopel from installing osx on the common pc
<canine_kouji> every time there has been a patch to make osx work on a normal pc, apple pulls the darwin souce. Then people and tech evangelists bitch bitch bitch and apple shares the source again
<canine_kouji> I think apple should have had a special intel processor developed just for them. This whole pirate vs apple fight is plain dumb.
<canine_kouji> If people want to pirate, I say give them 20 years in the slammer
<canine_kouji> theres is PLENTY of opensource software, and there is no excuse to be using pirated software.
<AWOSLappy> I say Apple should make a fully-compatible x86 version but charge money for it if they would lose so much money on it.
<snpz_> does bcm43xx driver in kernel also supports bcm4311 chip wifi cards?
<AWOSLappy> snpz_, From experience, NO.
<snpz_> AWOSLappy, :(
<seishinbyou> canine_kouji: pig dog slow, but it runs...kind of
<canine_kouji> seishinbyou: damn :(
<snpz_> i'm really suprised that bcm4311 is not supported by kernel
<snpz_> pretty popular wifi chip
<AWOSLappy> canine_kouji -- Wouldn't that be a lot better?  To make an x86 version?  Don't they realise that they could have more market share if more computers could run the bloody thing?
<seishinbyou> Steven_M: In theory, yes.  In practice, no :)
<canine_kouji> seishinbyou: air force 1?
<AWOSLappy> snpz_ Yeah.  My Linksys WPC54Gv3 has it.
<canine_kouji> AWOSLappy: apple used to sale licenses to others
<AWOSLappy> canine_kouji, Yes the 4311 is the AirForce One 54g.
<snpz_> my nx6310 from HP has this also
<AWOSLappy> snpz_, wow, factory integrated?  That's pretty sucky.
<snpz_> yes
<snpz_> :(
<canine_kouji> AWOSLappy: back when apple used to license their OS to others. Peopel would make apple compatible computers. Peopel were making BETTER hardware than apple. Apple was loosing profits because they didn't charge enough. Apple then stopped the license program and started only using their own hardware
<snpz_> works only using ndiswrapper
<snpz_> it sucks
<AWOSLappy> snpz_ it works using ndiswrapper?  News to me.
<canine_kouji> it is a laptop though isn't it?
<AWOSLappy> canine_kouji, really?  I had no clue.
<snpz_> http://www.mactel-linux.org/wiki/Kernel_Configuration_Guide#Wireless_LAN:_Broadcom_BCM4311
<snpz_> hmmmm
<canine_kouji> AWOSLappy: apple is better selling for their hardware only, as they don't have to support 20 million other drivers
<snpz_> AWOSLappy, it works
<canine_kouji> AWOSLappy: apple hardware rocks too. especially the power connector on the new macbooks
<AWOSLappy> snpz_, it didn't for me.  It connected but had a strange problem, when I disabled the onboard LAN the WLAN stopped working.  and the only way to get *either* working again is to reboot the computer.
<canine_kouji> the magsafe connector or whatever the hell its called
<AWOSLappy> canine_kouji, is it better then the stupid prongs?
<Steven_M> seishinbyou: and just to confirm you have run vmware on Dapper before you got Edgy?
<snpz_> AWOSLappy, strange
<canine_kouji> AWOSLappy: with the newst macbook, you can't pull the laptop to the floor by dragging the power cable, it is magnetically connected
<AWOSLappy> snpz_, yeah.  ifconfig eth0 down == doomsday on the computer.
<bc> selam millet
<AWOSLappy> canine_kouji, wow that's COOL.
<snpz_> AWOSLappy, :D:D:D
<AWOSLappy> snpz_ hehe
<AWOSLappy> snpz_ You wouldn't be smiling if you had gone through it :P
<snpz_> good description "doomsday
<snpz_> :D
<AWOSLappy> snpz_ hehe yeah
<canine_kouji> I'm still using 6.04 :) is 6.10 upgrade okay?
<AWOSLappy> Anyways I should be going to be now.  Goodnight all.
<snpz_> c u
<snpz_> canine_kouji
<AWOSLappy> canine_kouji well you could dist-upgrade but that would suck.
<canine_kouji> AWOSLappy: I heard it would :)
<snpz_> just edit you sources.list
<AWOSLappy> canine_kouji dist-upgrade'ing could break the whole system.
<AWOSLappy> Goodnight
<snpz_> then do update and dist-upgrade
<canine_kouji> I'm not sure what I would need in order for it to not suck
<Lam_> does this work? (Java)   Integer intObj = 5; int intNum = intObj;
<Lam_> oh duh. i can just compile it and test
<canine_kouji> eww java
<canine_kouji> thank god I can pick whatever I want to program in :)
<seishinbyou> Steven_M: Yes
<seishinbyou> I did a clean install for Edgy though; the upgrade bombed out horribly
<seishinbyou> individually, though, I had VMWare running on both Dapper and Edgy
<james> ok i am new to linux and have tried several other livecd combos and have come up against a wall anyone game for a question?
<Steven_M> seishinbyou: thanks very much for your help
<Steven_M> :)
<james> assuming yes i have a dvd burned on a mac osx system so the files are written as root
<canine_kouji> maybe I'll just keep running 6.04 until 7.whatever
<james> i use vlc , mplayer , and kaffeine as media programs
<james> how can i play these root files? without converting each one to a user format?
<james> it gets annoying having to enter a password for each file i wish to play
<sephrys> whats beryl like?
<james> hello anyone there who can help?
<seishinbyou> Beryl is everything to all men, and perhaps to one special lady
<seishinbyou> Seriously, it's okay, but all the features used together makes the whole environment a bit distracting
<flaccid> Jucato: you alive?
<Jucato> flaccid: barely :)
<flaccid> hehe, can i bug you for those style components that edgy uses. i got a dapper install here
<Jucato> flaccid: Plastik
<flaccid> oh yeah
<flaccid> ty
<Jucato> no problem
<flaccid> Jucato: how do i get that gradient in the window decoration
<flaccid> oh plastik colour scheme too
<Jucato> flaccid: er no. the color scheme is Kubuntu's own
<Jucato> kubuntuColors.kcsrc
<flaccid> hmmm how do i get the gradient in the title bar back
<Jucato> flaccid: and although both Dapper and Edgy use Crystal window decorations, kwwii made changes to the Edgy version
<flaccid> hmmm
<flaccid> can't seem to get dapper to look like edgy
<Jucato> well, you won't be able to exactly make it look like Edgy, specially the window buttons.
<Jucato> I'm not sure what other changes were done to the Crystal engine in Edgy
<james> i'll try again is there any one who can help we permission problems?
<james> with
<eilker> fdoving: r u there, i wanna share my solution for kde logging problem:))) sometimes life is funny
<binary2k2> james: what's the problem?
<james> ok thank you for responding
<eka> YOUR SAUCE WILL MIX WITH OURS AND WE'LL MAKE A GOOD GULOSH BAYBEH
<Admiral_Chicago> !caps > eka
<james> i have a data dvd quite a few that were burned on a mac osX machine and the files were written as root
<eka> yikes
<binary2k2> james: yes
<eka> !caps > eka
<eka>  ... awesome o.o
<eka> !caps > admiral_chicago
<james> i have tried running krusader in root mode it reads the files but can not access kaffeine , mplayer , or vlc because they do not have root access
<james> when you open the dvd as a folder it show the files as locked
<binary2k2> james: is the dvd mounted as root?
<binary2k2> james: or user?
<james> not sure
<james> how would you mount it as user
<binary2k2> james: from the cli you add -o uid=1000 to the end of the command
<binary2k2> james: or in /etc/fstab add "user" to the options
<james> what is cli
<binary2k2> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<james> yea am familiar with terminal
<james> just never heard it called that
<binary2k2> james: it's short hand :P
<james> well thanks will check it out
<james> well any ideas because media burned on a pc doesn't have locked files
<binary2k2> james: what filesystem did you use to burn it? iso udf? and what extentions eg rockridge?
<james> iso9660
<james> here is my line from fstab dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<binary2k2> james: do you know if you enabled rockridge? because that can store file permissions
<james> so what should i change if anything
<binary2k2> james: the fstab line it correct
<james> no i don't
<james> so i have maybe 50 burned dvds with data i can't read ... any help what now
<binary2k2> james: unmount it and try mounting it wilth the command "sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0  -t iso9660-o uid=1000"
<binary2k2> james: replace hdc with hdc
<binary2k2> *hdd
<binary2k2> cant type for crap :P
<james> ok i will try that be right back
<james> says can unmount device busy
<binary2k2> james: do you have any app using the dvd?
<james> just checked running process and no
<eka> a long ass fuckin time ago in a town called kickapoo there lived humble family, religious through and through, but there lived a blacksheep and knew just what to do, he was called young jb and he wrote a tasty jam, all the planets did align
<binary2k2> james: no kinqu open or kaffine?
<james> nope
<gsuveg> re
<binary2k2> james: try the command "sudo lsof|grep hdd"
<binary2k2> james: and "sudo lsof|grep cdrom"
<gsuveg> its possible to sync mobile calendar via bluethoot with kontact ?
<james> yeah it shows konqueror and krusader
<binary2k2> try closing/killing them
<binary2k2> then unmount
<james> says insufficient permission to kill krusader
<binary2k2> james: use sudo
<james> sudo what?
<binary2k2> james: sudo killall krusader
<james> thanks
<ferro> i
<ferro> hi
<james> thank that worked
<Admiral_Chicago> hello
<james> it mounted the drive correctly and no locked files
<binary2k2> kewl :D
<ferro> have a problem. CAN SOMEONE HELP ME?
<Jucato> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ferro> ok..
<james> ok mr binary i have been working around this problem for a long time
<max_> what do i need to do to add wmv/mp3's to burn an Audio cd in k3b, when i try it says <Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format>
<james> so should i just run a script every time i want to open my dvd?
<ferro> I tried to install gnome graphic interface on kubuntu. I din't succeed and I unintaled gnome packages..
<Admiral_Chicago> ferro: we can try, but there is no garuntee we can help
<ferro> ..now kde doesn't work prperly|
<max_> what do i need to do to add wmv/mp3's to burn an Audio cd in k3b, when i try it says <Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format>
<ferro> thanks adm
<binary2k2> james: are you the only user at that pc?
<james> yes\
<james> can i add a line in fstab
<binary2k2> james: just add uid=1000 to the options in fstab then
<james> cool
<binary2k2> james: like udf,iso9660 user,noauto,uid=1000
<max_> what do i need to do to add wmv/mp3's to burn an Audio cd in k3b, when i try it says <Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format>
<eka> !max_ > caps
<max_> caps?
<eka> neg don't worry bout it ;)
<eka> !james > caps
<eka> rawrawr
<eka> it's not working
<max_> caps!
<max_> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<eka> !caps
<eka> RAWR
<eka> hmm no dice
<eka> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<eka> ahah
<james> will that limit the device to only that filesystem
<james> ??
<ferro> Someone can help me?
<james> cool did it
<james> so simple
<binary2k2> james: it will just always mount with all files owned by you
<james> righteous dude
* ferro slaps Admiral_Chicago around a bit with a large trout
<Admiral_Chicago> please don't flod the channel
<james> so while i have you what is the short answer as to the difference btwn kernel headers and sources? if you feel like it?
<Admiral_Chicago> ferro: what is the probelm
<Admiral_Chicago> any symtoms in general
<james> not that important just curious i can read about it on line thanks again
<ferro> no application bar.. only firexox icon
<eka> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<james> bye and thanks again
<ferro> i surely unistall same important package
<ferro> ...no "start" button
<Admiral_Chicago> ferro: add a panel
<ferro> how can i do it?
<Admiral_Chicago> right click on the desktop, add a panel, i'm not sure which noe
<ferro> Admiral: Thank you now everything is right
<johey> How do I get rid of the security update icon in the tray? In Dapper, it disapeared after I installed the updated packages, but now it's still there, telling me there are packages to update... Like it doesn't care that I really have updated them.
<eka> this is not the greatest song in the world, no, this is just a tribute
<Admiral_Chicago> ferro: np
<eka> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kalbo> jucato !
<eka> juuuuuuuuuuuuucato!
<Jucato> dude_: hi
<DeVaDe> I need little help
<eka> excellent
<eka> ask the question
<DeVaDe> Can Kubuntu be a DG from 2 networx
<DeVaDe> a two client VPN connections
<DeVaDe> and one computer with Windows use them to connect to the two different
<DeVaDe> networx
<DeVaDe> Is it impsoble?
<ferro> amiral: may i ask??
<ferro> Admiral: still troubles...
<Admiral_Chicago> ferro: go ahead
<ferro> now i have my pannel but it is empty i tried to add applications to it but it looks different and i cann't find adept!
<Admiral_Chicago> ferro: alt + F2
<Admiral_Chicago> kdesu adept_manager
<Admiral_Chicago> you probably added the wrong panel there are several of them
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure, i'm not on KDE right now to help you look around thing
<Steven_M> are there any Synchronet packages for ubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> going to bed
<Steven_M> hi all
<eilker> what is the difference between kubuntu and kubuntu server ? is it only gui and lamp server ? if i install lamp server on kubuntu, does it become kubuntu server ?
<Admiral_Chicago> eilker: i think the server has no GUI
<Admiral_Chicago> but don't quote me on that
<Admiral_Chicago> bbl i'm off to bed
<eilker> i know it, ok:)
<ferro> Admiral: my client disconnected... hope i haven't lost your answer
<Admiral_Chicago> ferro: alt + F2
<Admiral_Chicago> kdesu adept_manager
<Admiral_Chicago> you probably added the wrong panel there are several of them
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure how much more i can help, i'm not on KDE atm
<Admiral_Chicago> plus i have to go to be soon
<Admiral_Chicago> like now, i have to be up in like 3 hours
<ferro> ok buy
<Kabal> Hi all, I've upgraded 6.0.6.1 to 6.10 and it all went ok.. but now there's a power manager that starts every time..
<Kabal> where can I find this shortcut to remove..? so it won't start at startup.
<Kabal> I've tried to search for it.. but I cannot find it :(
<Admiral_Chicago> Kabal: try ~/.AutoStart
<Admiral_Chicago> i think that's what it's called
<Jucato> guidance-power-manager.desktop in /usr/share/autostart
<Kabal> Jucato: thanx that's the path I was looking for..
<Kabal> I also see bluetooth here.. can I remove that too without probs? (I don't use bluetooth)
<Kabal> Jucato: nm problem solved :)
<blackflag> is there a way to see the boot messages during booting of edgy?
<eilker> in consol which command shows my wan ip  ?
<eilker> i am behind a router
* ehird is listening to Shine on You Crazy Diamond, Parts I-V by Pink Floyd on Wish You Were Here [Amarok] 
<JohnFlux> how do i reinstall a package including all the configuration files
<Jucato> JohnFlux: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package> ?
<JohnFlux> i want to reinstall my /etc/cups/cups.conf
<JohnFlux> doing --reinstall won't touch the configuration files
<Jucato> JohnFlux: if you have config files in your ~/.kde, they will override the ones in /etc or /usr
<blackflag> eilker: http://www.wieistmeineip.de/
<JohnFlux> i want to reinstall the /etc/cups/cups.conf file
<eilker> blackflag: i try to get it from consol
<Jucato> JohnFlux: you can download whatever package installs that, then open the package in Ark and just extract that specific file
<JohnFlux> dpkg -i --force-confmiss /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.2.4-2ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<JohnFlux> there we go
<JohnFlux> there's probably a better way though
<JohnFlux> but that worked
<Jucato> :)
<LaCReMeL> watch that http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwvMRLAzMBw
<Logi> hello
<Logi> I've managed to mess up my X ocnfiguration by going into kcontrol and the display options there and mess with the dual-screen setup
<Logi> I've reverted the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and now X and kdm start properly, but once I'm logged in it looks like some local settings kick in and one screen goes black but the mouse can travel there and the other gets a margin on the bottom and right where kde doesn't place any windows, but again the mous will travel there
<Logi> any idea if there is something in ~/.kde that I can quietly delete and it'll forget about this stuff?
<Logi> oh, and good morning :)
<Logi> well.. it will be as soon as I get my machine back...
<Logi> .kde/share/config/displayconfigrc looks like it...
<Logi> if I don't come back within 6 hours, send an X rescue team!
<Linux_Galore_> whats the difference between suspend and hybernate in the shutdown menu
<Logi> ok, that did it
<Linux_Galore_> hmm suspend works
<Linux_Galore_> hybernate doesnt
<n0va> help? edgy keeps locking up the desktop (-mouse) is there a fix for the nvidia driver?
<MidMark> suspend keeps on the pc in theory, hibernate turn completely ogg
<MidMark> off
<brosioz>  how could i allow my user to edit /var/www ???
<xwolf-> chmod?
<oxy> how install netcat  ?
<xwolf-> !x-window-system-core
<ubotu> x-window-system-core: transitional package for Debian etch. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Ash-Fox> Would anyone happen to know of a PNG2GIF converter?
<Hobbsee> brosioz: use sudo.
<Hobbsee> !search netcat
<ubotu> Found:
<Hobbsee> !info netcat
<ubotu> netcat: TCP/IP swiss army knife. In component main, is important. Version 1.10-32 (edgy), package size 64 kB, installed size 228 kB
<Hobbsee> oxy: sudo apt-get install netcat, in a terminal
<eka> !caps > fildo
<NewBee> any software wehre i can listen to internet radio?
<brosioz> NewBee: streamtuner
<NewBee> thanks
<usamahashimi> hi all
<usamahashimi> can anyone tell me that how can i install my HP Scanjet 2400 scanner?
<usamahashimi> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<swanfl> this will sound silly but I'm no expert so I will ask. Gaim in adept is a little behind what's on the website. Will that cause a problem within adept if I compile and install it?
<swanfl> that probably wasn't too clear. What I want to know is, if I uninstall gaim, then compile from source, will that mess things up in adept if and when adept gets the latest Gaim?
<[cf] nightrid3r> swanfl: if its like 2 versions behind and you install from source an update might overwrite it with 1 version behind
<swanfl> hmmm
<swanfl> well, I will run checkinstall and keep the deb file
<[cf] nightrid3r> swanfl: and adept doesn't know if u use source
<[cf] nightrid3r> thats azlso possible, then adept knows :)
<swanfl> :)
<swanfl> I wonder why they are behind. (I'm not trolling, just curious)
<[cf] nightrid3r> swanfl: it takes time to update packages, so maybe upload your deb to a repo and keep it up to date :)
<swanfl> I can do that?
<swanfl> way cool!
<[GuS] > bonjour les gens...
<[cf] nightrid3r> swanfl: thats how linux distro's work
<swanfl> btw, prior to switching to kubuntu, I used another distro. I assume I have to use the same switches?
<swanfl> specifically, spell checking?
<[cf] nightrid3r> swanfl: it will also give you eternal fame
<swanfl> that's cool :)
<[cf] nightrid3r> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<swanfl> how do I upload to a repository? that page only shows how to add them in adept
<[cf] nightrid3r> looking into it
<swanfl> er, add repositories to adept
<gnomefreak> swanfl: you cant upload to a ubuntu repo there are only certain people that can
<swanfl> thanks :)
<swanfl> ok
<swanfl> gotcha
<[cf] nightrid3r> hmmm cant find anything :(
<[cf] nightrid3r> swanfl: maybe try to find a 3rd party repo and get access there
<swanfl> that's a thought :)
<Jucato> unless it's absolutely necessary for you to use the latest GAIM version, I would not recommend adding 3rd party repos unless they specifically say that they have been built for Ubuntu. But even so, still be wary of just adding repos without consideration.
<[cf] nightrid3r> swanfl: or put up your own repo with software you maintain :D
<swanfl> hmmm
<swanfl> thou hast piqued my curiosity :D
<[cf] nightrid3r> swanfl: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto.en.html
<Jucato> swanfl: just remember that a lot of reasons could be behind why a package isn't updated as soon as a new release is um.. released: checking that the new release and its dependencies  won't break system stability and security, testing/building on different architectures, and someone to do all of the above :)
<swanfl> well put, Jucato
<swanfl> :)
<delight> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<swanfl> gtg, thanks for all the help
<delight> why is realplayer and opera (closed source) not released to edgy for easy install like it is for dapper ?
<gnomefreak> delight: because they are closed source
<Jucato> gnomefreak: any news when edgy-commercial might be enabled?
<SHRIKEE> http://squid.sothq.net/memory.jpg. what does this mean?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: thought it was already but no i havent heard anything.
<Jucato> it's empty, last I checked
<gnomefreak> SHRIKEE: looks like you dont have a swap
<Jucato> I used Hawkwind's repo for Opera
<SHRIKEE> yesterday i had
<gnomefreak> Jucato: let me look in add/remove but its feisty so it may not be there
<SHRIKEE> also, why is my memory full, i just booted the laptop, and thres nothing else running but konversation and konqueror
<Jucato> gnomefreak: does it make any difference if I checked the repos online directly?
<gnomefreak> SHRIKEE: because you dont have a swap
<SHRIKEE> how do i get it back
<gnomefreak> SHRIKEE: you have to make one but i cant remember how :( you can do it right in terminal iirc
<SHRIKEE> ...
<gnomefreak> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<SHRIKEE> hold on ill make another screen
<Jucato> gnomefreak: I just noticed that a lot of people have been having problems with swap after upgrading to Edgy
<SHRIKEE> http://squid.sothq.net/swap.jpg. looks like its fucked up?
<gnomefreak> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<gnomefreak> SHRIKEE: check top to see if there is a swap made
<gnomefreak> Jucato: thats the edgy repo
<Jucato> gnomefreak: it's not empty anymore?
<gnomefreak> that i dont know
<gnomefreak> im not running edgy on this box :(
<SHRIKEE> im telling you, i had a swap yesterday, because my laptop wasnt as slow as it is now then
<SHRIKEE> Mem:    507860k total,   483656k used,    24204k free,    15148k buffers
<SHRIKEE> Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,   252372k cached
<SHRIKEE>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S PU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<SHRIKEE> wth
<Jucato> gnomefreak: the packages.gz for binary-i386 is empty
<gnomefreak> k
<Jucato> !pastebin | SHRIKEE
<ubotu> SHRIKEE: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SHRIKEE> its 3 lines...
<SHRIKEE> anyway, does anyone know why the swap is gone all of the sudden?
<hades> from where i can download complete package ( kubuntu one ) from the net?
<gnomefreak> hades: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> brb have something to tend to
<Jucato> SHRIKEE: I think some people were having problems with swap too. I'm presuming that since you're using a laptop, you did something like suspend or hibernate?
<SHRIKEE> nope
<SHRIKEE> the only change i made since last night:
<SHRIKEE> set cpu throttling when the lid is closed
<SHRIKEE> i woke up 30 minutes ago and it was slow as hell
<SHRIKEE> checked what wsa wrong
<SHRIKEE> adn found this out
<intelikey> it's ubuntu ?
<Jucato> hm... can you type "blkid" in Konsole, then look for the line for your swap partition. check if it's TYPE="swsuspend"?
<SHRIKEE> kubuntu
<hades> from where i can download complete package ( kubuntu one ) from the net?
<Jucato> hades: what complete package?
<hades> from where i can download complete freeciv package ( kubuntu one ) from the net?
<hades> sorry
<Jucato> !freeciv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freeciv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SHRIKEE> i see mno sw suspend
<polter> Hi everyone, I seem to have lost the graphical boot-up screen for Kubuntu... can you apt-get that?
<Jucato> hm...
<hades> ?
<intelikey> !freeciv-client-gtk
<ubotu> freeciv-client-gtk: Civilization turn based strategy game (GTK+ client). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-3 (edgy), package size 381 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<intelikey> !freeciv-server
<ubotu> freeciv-server: Civilization turn based strategy game (server files). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-3 (edgy), package size 416 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<Jucato> hehe intelikey beat me to it :P
<intelikey> Jucato less typing  :)
<josh_> hows it going all
<intelikey> for a search i hit  q <string>
<Jucato> intelikey: I had to "find freeciv" :P
<hades> jucato: it doesent mean anything to me i have the dapper drake i dont want to download the whole new ubuntu
<j2daosh> anyone ever had to reconfigure their soundcard?
<hades> jucato: from where i can download just the freeciv package?
<Jucato> hades from the repository, using Adept or apt-get
<intelikey> hades did you not see the package names ^^^
<Jucato> intelikey: feed him the ones for Dapper :P
<SHRIKEE> so uhm, Jucato, there is no swsuspend. why is my swap not active?
<intelikey> there is not freeciv package there are freeciv-client-gtk freeciv-client-xaw3d freeciv-data freeciv-server
<hades> jucato: i can see the package names but i cant download them couse propably i have the 6.06 version
* Jucato sighs...
<Jucato> !freeciv-client-gtk dapper | hades
<ubotu> freeciv-client-gtk: Civilization turn based strategy game (GTK+ client). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-1 (dapper), package size 367 kB, installed size 992 kB
<j2daosh> anyone ever had to reconfigure their soundcard?
<intelikey> and that list is dapper.
<hades> shit, apt-get cant find the package
<SHRIKEE> then use apedt
<SHRIKEE> just type freeciv
<hades> i did
<SHRIKEE> and it looks it up for you
<Jucato> hades: you need to enable "universe"
<SHRIKEE> also add the right repositories
<Jucato> !repositories | hades
<ubotu> hades: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> j2daosh soundcard is not a package. kinda hard to reconfigure hardware....
<hades> jucato: how?
<Jucato> ^^^^^^
<hades> ok
<intelikey> j2daosh you mean reconfigure alsa ?
<intelikey> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<j2daosh> i dont know... i had onboard sound then bought a soundblaster audigy
<intelikey> see the links above ^
<j2daosh> i have went into the alsamixer and changed the sound card, changes the default sound card in asoundconf but still nothing
<SHRIKEE> *swap still not working*
<wimpies> Hi all, need some help with ifupdown ... Upgraded some packages and now I get SIOCSIFADDR : Permission denied when running ifup eth0
<wimpies> card works under windows
<Skatval> anyone for hlep here
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Skatval> help*
<j2daosh> Skatval: needed or helping?
<j2daosh> s/needed/needing
<Skatval> needed
<j2daosh> whats the issue?
<Skatval> when i load a page on which is applet, apllet is loading, and when applet starts my browser closes
<SHRIKEE> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<j2daosh> i assume you have installed java correctly?
<SHRIKEE> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31433/ this look like no fstab i ever seen :(
<Skatval> yes
<SHRIKEE> help me out here please
<Jucato> !UUID | SHRIKEE
<ubotu> SHRIKEE: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid"
<Jucato> SHRIKEE: try checking if the UUID of your swap partition and your fstab entry match
<SHRIKEE> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31434/
<SHRIKEE> look again :)
<SHRIKEE> seems to match
<intelikey> SHRIKEE what about it ?
<SHRIKEE> well, my swap is not working and im trying to figure it out
<intelikey> how do you know swap is not working ?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hey there
<SHRIKEE> http://squid.sothq.net/memory.jpg look at that
<Th3_Cr0up13R> how do i change information on the hostmask on the nickname?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i dont like what its showing
<intelikey> SHRIKEE it's a picture. just tell me.
<SHRIKEE> well thats my system... it says there is no swap
<SHRIKEE> while there is
<SHRIKEE> last night there was
<SHRIKEE> and now its not working
<intelikey> sudo swapon -a
<BluesKaj> Howdy All ! :)
<SHRIKEE> shrikee@shrikee-laptop:~$ sudo swapon -a
<SHRIKEE> swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/f213aa7b-7b72-4b88-a5af-5c04eb1570d2: Invalid argument
<Skatval> j2daosh: any suggestions, i searched on google but it seems to be nothing discused about that problem
<intelikey> hmmm adressing error....  grep "f213aa7b-7b72-4b88-a5af-5c04eb1570d2" /etc/blk*
<intelikey> and yes i know that's just another way to check what jucato said check.
<j2daosh> ok im back
<j2daosh> ok, so your problem is that you java java installed correctly, the applet loads but once its done it closes the browser
<Skatval> yes
<SHRIKEE> hmm what should that do, because it just shows me a new prompt
<SHRIKEE> hm nm typo
<intelikey> SHRIKEE ummm hmmm  ok undo the change in fstab and see what swapon does.
<SHRIKEE> what change?
<intelikey> # /dev/sda5 -- converted during upgrade to edgy to \n UUID=f213aa7b-7b72-4b88-a5af-5c04eb1570d2 so unconvert it.
<SHRIKEE> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31437/
<SHRIKEE> last bit
<SHRIKEE> intelikey: does that tell you anything? the pastebin?
<j2daosh> ur right... there doesn't seem to be any discussion on your problem Skatval
<j2daosh> give me a sec to keepo looking
<Skatval> ok, tnx
<intelikey> SHRIKEE have you tested the partition ?  fsck(and/or badblocks) /dev/sda5
<intelikey> what if it's a disk error
<SHRIKEE> ill do that now
<SHRIKEE> intelikey: just sudo fsck /dev/sda5 ?
<j2daosh> im getting nothing Skatval i think u found a new bug! :P
<j2daosh> only thing i can think of
<SHRIKEE> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31438/ bottom
<j2daosh> delete your cache, cookies, and history
<intelikey> shrikee yes.    and well it's inconcievable that it would be a module/kernel issue seeing that sda1 is mounting ok....  and the addressing seems to be correct....
<j2daosh> restart ur comp and try again
<Skatval> this problem appears only on some applets, some work
<intelikey> SHRIKEE yeah that's why i mentioned badblocks thought you might not have a util for that.
<SHRIKEE> oh its a program :o
<SHRIKEE> hmmk
<Jucato> msg ubotu beryl
<SHRIKEE> !badblocks help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about badblocks help - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SHRIKEE> :(
<Jucato> lol forgot the /
<SHRIKEE> !badblocks /help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about badblocks /help - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> man badblocks    it has a man page.
<intelikey> SHRIKEE or just mkswap /dev/sda5 -c
<intelikey> that will also run badblocks on it.  and reformat it for swapping
<SHRIKEE> k
<SHRIKEE> ill try that
<intelikey> you'll have to   swapon -a     to activate it still
<alejo_> ciao non riesco a lanciare un file.out, qualcuno puo aiutarmi??
<intelikey> errr swapon /dev/sda5     giving it a dirrect device might help.
<SHRIKEE> the mkswap is suposed tot take a while?
<intelikey> depending on the partition size yes
<SHRIKEE> ah here we  go
<SHRIKEE> shrikee@shrikee-laptop:~$ sudo mkswap /dev/sda5 -c
<SHRIKEE> Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 1521639 kB
<SHRIKEE> no label, UUID=76a9871b-42be-42cc-8b65-cfeaf6f69bc8
<Jucato> grr.... what's happening to me...
<SHRIKEE> ok also did the swapon /dev/sda5
<SHRIKEE> seems to work so far
<SHRIKEE> in kinfocenter now shows a swap
<SHRIKEE> 16mb ram usage
<SHRIKEE> eh 16%
<intelikey> i don't know but it can't be hacker/script-kiddy someone streightened me right out about that.  seems there is no such thing....  :)
<intelikey> Jucato ^
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you're going crazy
<SHRIKEE> intelikey: what i just did, the last few steps. does it automount and tsuff? or do i need to do something else?
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I was wondering why I got disconnected :P
<SHRIKEE> Jucato has left this server (Read error: 131 (Connection reset by peer)).
<Jucato> who's this peer that reset my connection? hehehe j/k
<intelikey> SHRIKEE it should automount yes.   if it doesn't then the id tag "UUID" must be wrong.
<SHRIKEE> ok intelikey, im gonna reboot now, to see if it works as it should, brb
<intelikey> /ban peer@* <reason> leave jucato alone....
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> :)
* intelikey hides
<SHRIKEE> YOU BETTER HIDE :P
<SHRIKEE> it doesnt automount :(
<SHRIKEE> i had to do swapon /dev/sda5 again
<intelikey> did you change the fstab like i sujested ?
<SHRIKEE> no didnt change it no,
<SHRIKEE> what was it again?
<intelikey> sed 's/UUID=f213aa7b-7b72-4b88-a5af-5c04eb1570d2//dev/sda5/' /etc/fstab >> new.fstab
<SHRIKEE> >.<
<intelikey> and have a look at new.fstab    :)
<v3ctor> eww
<intelikey> SHRIKEE err lest change the delimiters there.
<v3ctor>  sed 's/UUID=f213aa7b-7b72-4b88-a5af-5c04eb1570d2/\/dev\/sda5/' /etc/fstab >> new.fstab
<SHRIKEE> im not following..
<intelikey> sed 's_UUID=f213aa7b-7b72-4b88-a5af-5c04eb1570d2_/dev/sda5_' /etc/fstab >> new.fstab
<SHRIKEE> that whole thing is a command?
<intelikey> yeah.
<SHRIKEE> ok, hold on
<SHRIKEE> done
<intelikey> look in new.fstab and if it all looks ok to you then put it for the fstab.
<SHRIKEE> tis empty
<intelikey> then it's not ok.
<sheers> !! nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> lol
<SHRIKEE> *sighs* fucking linux
<intelikey> ok edit fstab  and do the switching manually
<SHRIKEE> oh wait, it has saved it in my ~home
<intelikey> yes
<Jucato> O_o
<intelikey> Jucato correct. i expected him to know that... me assumes to much again.
<Jucato> :)
<Tm_T> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<SHRIKEE> well i know a fair bit, but not much all together
<Jucato> g'day Tm_T, sir!
<snpz_> In kernel configuration when i whant to select Procesor type - which one is correct one for Intel Solo Core?
<SHRIKEE> hmk opening new.fstab
<SHRIKEE> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* intelikey knows a whole lot about nothing, but not much about anything.
<Jucato> much ado about nothing?
<intelikey> seems to be.
<SHRIKEE> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31443/
<SHRIKEE> thas what it looks like
<intelikey> yep looks good.
<SHRIKEE> ok, backup the old, and replace it?
<intelikey> yep
<SHRIKEE> that'll be like sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.ori, to back up right?
<intelikey> right
<Jucato> left
<Jucato> :P
<intelikey> and sudo mv new.fstab /etc/fstab
<SHRIKEE> yep
<intelikey> chown root /etc/fstab             always think security.
<SHRIKEE> good one
<Jucato> always think intelikey... paranoia :P
<SHRIKEE> ok done
<Jucato> j/k
<intelikey> Jucato I'M NOT MAD DAMIT !
<soulrider> hi everyone!
<SHRIKEE> lol
<Jucato> hi soulrider
<SHRIKEE> intelikey: now what? reboot?
<soulrider> hi Jucato
<Jucato> reboot! reboot!
<Jucato> windows-style! :P
<SHRIKEE> shush!
<intelikey> SHRIKEE i'm finished with you.  do as you please  :)
<SHRIKEE> :o
<SHRIKEE> as i please, if this doesnt work my laptop wont boot :P
<Jucato> "i'm finished with you". sounds like you just ate him :P
<intelikey> SHRIKEE wait
<intelikey> lets add auto to that line.
<Jucato> SHRIKEE: if you have a Live CD, nothing's impossible :P
<SHRIKEE> auto, where
<Jucato> why auto? (my swap line in fstab doesn't have one)
<intelikey> make "/dev/sda5 none swap sw 0 0"  look like  "/dev/sda5 none swap sw,auto 0 0"
<intelikey> Jucato i know.  but it can't hurt anything.
<SHRIKEE> mmhm, thats to automount?
<intelikey> yes
<SHRIKEE> ok
<SHRIKEE> wish me luck, im rebooting
<intelikey> the default is to automount unless specified 'noauto' but if for some reason the default settings have been overriden.....
<SHRIKEE> it works
<SHRIKEE> i think
<SHRIKEE> the swap is active and stuffs
<intelikey> can't be. i purposly told you wrong....
<sheers> Eu estou obtendo este erro quando tento activar as drivers da nvidia !
<sheers> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<sheers> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<intelikey> :)
<SHRIKEE> lol
<sheers> I am getting this error when I try to activate drivers of the nvidia! Error: unable you load nvidia kernel to driver! Be sure you have installed the nvidia driver will be your running kernel.
<intelikey> </bad-joke>
<SHRIKEE> but, intelikey youre not finished yet... i still have a question
<SHRIKEE> how could this have hapened
<pielgrzym> anyone using beryl here? :)
<SHRIKEE> nothing really has changed on my system for all i know
<SHRIKEE> and yet it decided to trash teh swap
<intelikey> the block id got hosed.  i don't know how.  i have actually never really messed with blkid's
<SHRIKEE> hrm
<SHRIKEE> sucks
<intelikey> it's not really a big deal unless it happens to /
<BluesKaj> how do I know the swap is even being used ?
<SHRIKEE> sure, but if i know how it happened, the cause, i cuuld prevent it
<BluesKaj> ksystemguard?
<intelikey> yeah.   but don't ask me to learn that just for this one issue.   if it continues to happen then i'll look into it.
<SHRIKEE> kinfocenter
<SHRIKEE> then memory
<voicu> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<voicu> damn
<voicu> !admin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SHRIKEE> lol
<SHRIKEE> webmin--
<voicu> is there an alternative?
<SHRIKEE> dunno
<SHRIKEE> my linux offers one
<SHRIKEE> but its custom  build
<SHRIKEE> :P
<voicu> hmm, i need just something simple that takes care of iptables until i can config it manually
<Jucato> guarddog? firestarter? kungfusomething?
<SHRIKEE> nano is pretty simple :P
<pielgrzym> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> voicu quicktables
<intelikey> it's a script, works well.   google knows where it lives.
<voicu> ok, thanks
* Bubba_Gump hugs his linux box
<gsuveg> can i sync my phone with kontact via bt ?
<Furesho> okay. here's the scoop. i've searched via google and freshmeat and i still can't find a font browser that can browse zip files as well as directories. anybody got any suggestions?
<Novise> Hello:) Could someone please help me install thre broadcom 43xx driver??
<Jucato> font browser?
<Hawkwind> Novise: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<voicu> does ubuntu run the scripts in /etc/init.d only if they have a link in a /etc/rcX.d/ directory?
<intelikey> voicu yes
<intelikey> voicu see /etc/init.d/rc  for the howto
<voicu> well, which runlevel should the iptables script be run in? 5?
<intelikey> voicu default is 2
<voicu> all right, ok
<intelikey> voicu less /etc/inittab
<voicu> thanks, quicktables really worked btw
<intelikey> yes it does.
<Jack1> hi
<Jack1> i cannot login to kubuntu anymore, only startx works,if i want to reinstall the xserver it tells me
<Jack1> can anyone help?
<dennister> g' morning all
<gsuveg> Jack1: hmm.
<gsuveg> Jack1: on console u can login?
<Jack1> gsuveg: yes
<gsuveg> only via kdm cant ?
<dennister> I have now fixed the audio for my tuner, as far as mplayer goes, anyway...yahoo!
<Jack1> gsuveg:  but i can only start a gnome session, and then nautilus wont work
<gsuveg> Jack1: weird
<Jack1> gsuveg: its the xserver
<gsuveg> what you make man?
<dennister> it was the cable STB that was the culprit all along :)
<Novise> Hey!Could somone help me get WiFi up an running on my system?:)
<intelikey> boot the other kernel and try it Jack1
<Jack1> gsuveg:  i cannot reinstall it, it says : couldnt open /var/cache/debconf.config/dat
<dennister> hi intelikey
<Jack1> intelikey: intelikey  u mean the older kernel?
<intelikey> dennister
<dennister> r u on edgy jack1?
<Jack1> or the 386 kernel intelikey
<Jack1> yes dennister
<Jack1> the login prob is sincce then
<dennister> i heard the debconf on edgy wasn't working properly, but i've had no problems with it
<Jack1> it also says when i try to reinstall x:
<Jack1> refcount is 2, should be 1, fixing
<Jack1> ..couldn't open 7var
<dennister> Jack1: here's a command that's been working for me with xorg probs: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jack1> the "unknwon command" is from irc, not part of the prob
<dennister> u can try it; it might work
<dennister> can't hurt, anyway
<voicu> can I create a link in /etc/rc2.d just like that or do I need to follow some special rules?
<Jack1> dennister:  i know, ya, ya i should try
<intelikey> <Jack1> the "unknwon command" is from irc, <--- we dont see that.  it's onlt on your end.
<Jack1> ok..thx intelikey
<Jack1> how would i set up , could i?, a second root user?
<Jack1> if i could solve the prob that way?
<intelikey> a second root jr.   add them to the admin group
<n3storm> wenas
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dennister> intelikey: i solved my no-audio-with-mplayer prob :)
<intelikey> :)
<dennister> it was the cable box that was the culprit all along
<intelikey> ummm hmm
<gsuveg> Jack1: as root ?
<dennister> when the other tuner's sound didn't work in a fresh install of win mce either, the only common denominator was the cable box...gues windoze is good for something, lol
<Jack1> could i bypass my porb with setting up a second user?
<Jack1> gsuveg:
<Jack1> porb
<Jack1> prob
<gsuveg> sudo u know
<Jack1> ya
<Jack1> sure
<Bubba_Gump> how do i install kthememanager from a tar.bz2 ?
<ehird> is it weird that i appear, er, no to have an ethernet port on my PC?
<intelikey> Jack1 try it.   sudo useradd -mg admin newusername
<murchadh> jack1: I'd try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg first!
<Jack1> definitely thank u intelikey  and murchadh
<murchadh> It worked for me after a 6.06 to 6.10 upgrade.
<Jack1> tell u soon
<intelikey> i still think he's booting a kernel without the correct module support, and thus x is failing...  boot the former kernel and x will work.
<wildchild> do I have to manually set up digikam for my canon camera?
<wildchild> couse when I go to camera, everything works so slooow
<murchadh> intelikey: You may be right, but I tried three previous kernels without success. But the dpkg command sorted it.
<intelikey> but you weren't getting to a kdm login screen were you ?
<murchadh> I have also a fresh 6.10 install. It installed flawlessly. Upgrading to edgy should be done EXACTLY as described in the FAQs. It is intolerant!
<dennister> i gave that suggestion about that dpkg command, 2, have u tried that yet jack1?
<intelikey> dennister -:- SignOff Jack1: #kubuntu ("Chatzilla 0.9.75 [Firefox 2.0/2006101023] "
<Bubba_Gump> how do i install 'Qt' ??
<dennister> oh, sorry :) went away for a bit
<murchadh> intelikey: Yeah, hang at kdm. Tried gdm from a terminal as root as well. Nearly gave up on it. Yeah I saw your post dennister, nice one! Just re-recomending it to jack1.
<dennister> my post? u mean to this channel?
<murchadh> I think jack1 is trying it as we chat....
<murchadh> dennister: Yeah, moments ago.
<intelikey> Bubba_Gump one would think that installing  qt3-qtconfig  would draw in any deps
<dennister> k, when i read 'post' i think of the forums
<intelikey> messages posted to an irc channel are often called posts
<intelikey> "as swift as a post" --job
<murchadh> dennister: My bad! I'll catch up with the lingo as we go!
<dennister> ty; before i discovered this as a way to get help learning linux, i hadn't chatted on irc, chatrooms, or msn in years
<dennister> so i'm still re-learning..had a real problem with the mythtv-users channel
<murchadh> dennister: This is the No. 1 way allright.
<intelikey> can a ship move if it's fast ?   :)
<dennister> i don't think i'll every try to use that channel again...all they can do is complain about how u ask questions
<dennister> didn't even see anyone getting any actual help, boy oh boy did i get mad
<intelikey> dennister some people are just jerks,  and the rest of you have to put up with us.... :)
<dennister> lol...had to go out and get some more smokes to calm down i was shaking...yep
<dennister> the people here are more interested in helping i think
<intelikey> most of the time.
<dennister> and ur not a jerk intelikey :)
<murchadh> dennister: Was your problem that required the dpkg-reconfigure command caused by an edgy upgrade? Mine was, but I had a very modified sources.list, so I can't really fault the upgrade team.
<Jucato> oh intelikey is definitely a jerk... beef jerky :P
<dennister> no, i always tend to go the fresh-install route
<dennister> lol...hi Jucato :)
<DjDarkman> hy, I`m using the 64 bit version of kubuntu ,and kchekgmail always crashes on start with this error (in the konsole) ERROR: ld.so: object 'libjvm.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.ERROR: ld.so: object 'libawt.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
* intelikey was raised on a farm, and knows all about piglets cowlets and bullets  :)
<DjDarkman> what could be the could be the reason of this error?
<dennister> jucato: i got my audio prob fixed; it was the cable STB box all along :)
<dennister> i can't stop crowing, lol
<Bubba_Gump> intelikey: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Jucato> oh... isn't that annoying?
<murchadh> dennister: Yeah my fresh install was flawless, as have all k/ubuntu installs I've done since 5.04. Sometimes the upgrades need some added care and attention.
<intelikey> Bubba_Gump you have build-essential installed ?
<Bubba_Gump> intelikey: how can found if i have build-essential installed?
<dennister> yep...sound works ok in mplayer now...had to reinstall win mce last night and when the sound for that tuner didn't work either, i knew the STB was the only common denominator
<intelikey> Bubba_Gump sudo apt-get install build-essential
<OsloNorway> Hello:) Could someone help me with getting a Broadcom 4318 wireless network card up and running?
<BluesKaj> is there an "Official Edgy Repos" ?
<BluesKaj> Sources List
<intelikey> !wifi | OsloNorway
<ubotu> OsloNorway: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dennister> OsloNorway: in edgy? or dapper?
<intelikey> OsloNorway been there ^ yet ?
<OsloNorway> Dennister: Dapper!
<Bubba_Gump> intelikey: ok... i do now  :)
<dennister> ok, u should be able to get it working in dapper
<BluesKaj> !Edgy Sources List
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Edgy Sources List - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> Bubba_Gump now try the origenal command that you had issues with.
<Blacken> Does anyone know of a .deb package out there for Mono 1.2?
<dennister> BluesKaj: if u have edgy installed the official repos will be there
<Bubba_Gump> intelikey: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation! < same message
<OsloNorway> Dennister: Yeah, I had it running on a Ubuntu system but now I can't get it working..Could u help?
<wildchild> why when I connect my canon camera to usb and on desktop appears icon: USB imaging interface and when I click on in and upload images to digikam nothing happens :S can someone help me on that
<dennister> no, sorry, i don't have any wifi, so it's not something i've tackled yet...i just read that wifi is a prob with edgy
<BluesKaj> I have it dennister, but I'd like to clean it up since there are so many dupes and url sources that don't work
<intelikey> Bubba_Gump libqt3-compat-headers - Qt 1.x and 2.x compatibility includes
<intelikey> libqt3-headers - Qt3 header files
<intelikey> try installing ^
<dennister> BluesKaj: good idea to just comment those offending lines out first, in ur sources.list
<BluesKaj> I'd jus like to replace my old sources list with a "clean" new one :)
<OsloNorway> Intelikey: I've tried out the link, but I didn't get any wiser..Kind of new to Kubuntu!
<BluesKaj> dennister, I'm lazy ...I'd like an easier way :)
<intelikey> OsloNorway well if you've read the howto you know more about it than me.   maybe jucato can help
<Jucato> huh? what?
<OsloNorway> Intelikey:Who?:)
<intelikey> the networking guroo Jucato the great.
<Jucato> sorry, don't know anything about wireless
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> you know more than i do.
<Jucato> heh since when did I graduate from a networking dumb-ass?
<intelikey> of course that doesnt' say much :/
<dennister> BluesKaj: ok, here's one i heard sat night at a linux event: just do a search for all the old dapper mentions in ur sources list, and then change them to edgy
<Bubba_Gump> intelikey: again, same message
<intelikey> Bubba_Gump hmmmm....
<BluesKaj> done that dennister, jende showed me that before I upgraded from dapper
<BluesKaj> i'l figurte something out
<dennister> ok, then i don't understand...
<dennister> but i'll leav it to u
<weedar> OsloNorway: have you searched ubuntuforums.org ? I believe there are several methods to get your card working, with either ndiswrapper or other ways
<intelikey> Bubba_Gump i don't know, unless there is a path descrepency   ubuntu is not exactly an industry standard.....       what exactly are you trying to build ?
<BluesKaj> dennister, there were some sources added later due to backports and nonfree sources containing stuff i wanted
<Bubba_Gump> intelikey: i installed qt-threaded, now this : checking for KDE... configure: error: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers
<Bubba_Gump> installed.
<Bubba_Gump> intelikey: kthememanager
<dennister> and u can't remember/tell which ones u don't want anymore? that should be easy,
<intelikey> kde headers now.
<Bubba_Gump> intelikey: which are the KDE headers ?
<intelikey> Bubba_Gump kde-devel  kde-devel-extras
<dennister> anyway...back to my mplayer conf clean-ups
<dennister> cyas later
<weedar> OsloNorway: for example; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280962&highlight=broadcom+4318 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=broadcom+4318
<intelikey> !kthememanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kthememanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<martynda> hi, i have a kompare question, every time i put in different files, i get solid red on both files and not the specific changes, anyone have some insight on that? thanks
<intelikey> hmmmm have an oops on box 2   power management mubar's X unrecoverable it seems.
<Th3_Cr0up13R> asdf
<intelikey> jkl;
<Bubba_Gump> intelikey: Good - your configure finished. Start make now < :D
<intelikey> your'e welcome.
<Bubba_Gump> intelikey: thanks you greatly , you're brill :D
<intelikey> brill ????   no im root.
<Bubba_Gump> heh :)
<Bubba_Gump> brill = brilliant ;)
<Bubba_Gump> :D
<intelikey> !regestor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regestor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !regester
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regester - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<warnet> kk
<Hawkwind> intelikey: !register
<intelikey> rejester  :)
<drarem> ..
<bkudria> Could someone help me and tell me how to set up a vpn connection to relakks.com ?  https://www.relakks.com/faq/guides/connectionmanual/
<gsuveg> Jack1: now?
<sanzky> hi, does anyone knows if kdelibs are compiled with daap support?
<dart1007> #ubuntu
<andreas_> hallo zusammen
<andreas_> kennt jemand von euch ein programm das in etwa an dreamweaver hernakommt?
<tdn> I have edited /boot/grub/menu.lst, but every time I reboot GRUB is as it was before I edited menu.lst. How do I "apply" my changes in menu.lst?
<bomber> are you editing it as root?
<Bubba_Gump> SiS graphics cards: can I use my graphics card's full potential?
<drarem> kdmwontboot-keyboard-on-pc-is-messed-up..anotherstory-
<tdn> Nevermind!
<bkudria> tdn: run update-grub
<drarem> i-just-upgraded-to-edgy-6.10-boots-into-terminal-tty
<tdn> bomber, yes. The problem was that I was editing the "real" config and not the special uncommented one that update-grub reads.
<bkudria> drarem: what are you doing?
<bomber> ahhh
<drarem> spacebar--broken
<drarem> due-to-birdseed-dont-ask-lol
<Bubba_Gump> !sis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drarem> i-upgraded-nvidia-drivers,then-vegastrike-wouldnt-launch
<intelikey> man find manpage has really grown sense last i looked...   it's actually more than a --help command redirrected to a file  :)
<drarem> bottomline,xserver-isnt-running
<Jack1> intelikey: it says when i want to do the x reconfigure: couldn'topen /var/cache/debconf/config/dat
<Jack1> when i check the error list at the login screen (kicks me out) it says: mkdtemp:private socket div:permission denied
<arriesp> hi
<eilker> anyone experienced at establishing ftp server ?
<Jack1> sry eilker
<Jack1> can anyone help with my prob?
<andrepose> Can I ask about setting up a homenetwork?
<digilux> hey all
<eilker> jack1: your prob?
<digilux> csa meta
<digilux> :D
<eilker> andrepose: just ask, someone helps you
<Jack1> i upgraded to edgy, since then i cannot login anymore, just do a startx from comandline; thats why i tried to reconfigure or reinstall xserver neither works unfortunately
<Jack1> eilker:
<Jack1> enough diskspace login is correct
<eilker> jack1: i also had same problem, i just choosed from menu, connection type and choosed kde , solved:)
<eilker> jack1: do u get xauth error?
<Ace2016> hi all
<Jack1> session type u mean?
<Ace2016> anyone know a good audio app that can increase the bass of the output?
<eilker> jack1: yes exactly
<Jack1> eilker: no, ican chosse either and it wont work
<Jack1> choose
<eilker> jack1:dont you get any error ?
<intelikey> Jack1 try running this                                                            sudo apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install $(dpkg -S LC_MESSAGES | cut -d: -f1 | tr ', ' '\n' | sort -u)
<andrepose> Okay I am trying to setup a router on an ubuntu server P 233, with 3 network cards. We have 5 sometimes more computers in our house and I want 1 nic to be plugged into the internet, 1 nic for our vonage and the other one to go to the home network. All routed through the server and giving preference of bandwith especially upload to the vonage thingy...
<Jack1> eilker ya, the above
<Ace2016> andrepose: it would be so much easier to get a router
<Jack1> intelikey thing is i dualboot, so i'd need to write it down..what does it do?
<andrepose> I have two but they don't give preference to the vonage phone plug.
<intelikey> Jack1 reinstalles broken packages
<intelikey> also pulls in any missing dependancies.   but that should be obvious
<Jack1> intelikey ok,thx will try.did u read my error messies above?
<intelikey> a couple hours ago
<eilker> jack1: where is your error msg??
<eilker> jack1: i couldnt see it
<andrepose> Is this feasible?
<Jack1> eilker just scroll up
<trappist> andrepose: yes - I couldn't tell you how, but you might google for a linux qos howto
<eilker> jack1: may be i logined irc, after your message
<intelikey> Jack1 also mentioned making sure that the kernel and restricted modules were correct.  i have seen X fail on restricted modules when they were not needed.
<andrepose> okay.   Thank you. I
<trappist> andrepose: I just route all my traffic through my telephone adapter and let it handle the qos
<Jack1> eilker it says when i want to do the x reconfigure: couldn'topen /var/cache/debconf/config/dat
<Jack1> eilker when i check the error list at the login screen (kicks me out) it says: mkdtemp:private socket div:permission denied
<andrepose> There is only an input on our telephone adpater?
<andrepose> no output...
<Jack1> hmm intelikey i just did the usual distupgrade, i haven got a clue with the restricted modules
<andrepose> can you get them with two ports?
<trappist> andrepose: ah, mine's supplied by my isp, and they like it to be set up the way I have it.  never used vonage.
<intelikey> Jack1 is that the exact message ?   "  /var/cache/debconf/config/dat "
<murchadh> jack1: Did you put sudo before the dpkg? Just checking?
<andrepose> okay.
<intelikey> cause it should be " /var/cache/debconf/config.dat "
<andrepose> This way I learn more as well though. I like learning by doing...
<Jack1> murchadh: tried root and sudo
<trappist> andrepose: true :)
<andrepose> ;)
<andrepose> I have another question.
<Jack1> intelikey: hmm i took it that way down, but probably my mistake..what does it mean?
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Good morning
<OsloNorway> Hello! I'm trying to install my Broadcom 4318 wireless network card, but I can't get it working!Could someone help me?
<DaSkreech> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<OsloNorway> Ubotu: I've tried it but I need some assistance....
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I've tried it but I need some assistance.... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> Jack1 means you may have to   mv /var/cache/debconf/config.dat-old /var/cache/debconf/config.dat        and run the above command i gave you.
<trappist> OsloNorway: ubotu is a bot
<OsloNorway> Haha
<andrepose> What do I all need to have a ubuntu server setup as a router.  I know I need dhcp ip masquerading qos... firewall...  I have 3 nics
<andrepose> ?
<nikkiana> morning DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Can I apt-get qt4.2?
<andrepose> I installed webmin to help.
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: How are you?
<trappist> andrepose: you probably want to install iptables and iproute2.  that should give you everything you need for advanced routing.
<DaSkreech> OsloNorway: What do you need help with
<DaSkreech> (disclaimer: I'm the worst person to ask)
<intelikey> Jack1 make sure you get the slashes and dots correct.   i'll repost.
<trappist> DaSkreech: no, I think I have you beat there
<intelikey>   sudo apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install $(dpkg -S LC_MESSAGES | cut -d: -f1 | tr ', ' '\n' | sort -u)
<nikkiana> DaSkreech: tired
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Same boat!!
<ubuntu> trke bilen varm
<ubuntu> :)
<eilker> ubuntu:)
<andrepose> now comes the fun stuff.... Configuring, any good howtos or tutorials anyone know that could help?
<ubuntu> efendim eilker
<ubuntu> :)
<Jack1> intelikey:  is ther ea space after messages?
<trappist> Jack1: don't forget to capitalize LC_MESSAGES - but the space is optional
<intelikey> Jack1 yes  but that MESSAGES it is case sensitive.
<trappist> andrepose: configuring what?
<eilker> intelikey: may reconfiguring debconf be solution for jack1 ?
<intelikey> eilker that should happen in that command as well as reconfiguring any other broken package/s
<Jack1> thx u guys
<andrepose> I just need help configuring dhcp, for advanced routing. Would you know any good sites that could help?
<trappist> andrepose: for dhcpd, see /etc/dhcpd.conf for examples and `man dhcpd.conf` for more info.  google I'm sure also has more info, but it's pretty figure-out-able from the conf file examples
<andrepose> oh okay.
<andrepose> thanks so much. see ya later.
<trappist> andrepose: for advanced routing, google for the 'lartc' howto (Linux Advanced Routing and Traffic Control)
<intelikey> andrepose i know nothing about networking but i do know that google has a linux specific search that you could check.    http://google.com/linux
<andrepose> great that helps so much.
<eilker> intelikey: r u  experienced at establishing ftp server ?
<intelikey> eilker no   ssh is about the extent of my networking exp.
<eilker> i see
<eilker> anyone experienced at establishing ftp server ?
<intelikey> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<Bubba_Gump> sis video is very slow, any fixes?
<eilker> intelikey: i installed vsftd, but no acces over internet
<intelikey> eilker i'm sorry but it would be the blind leading the deaf if i try to help you there.
<trappist> andrepose: there's also a #lartc channel on irc.oftc.net
<eilker> intelikey: :)) okay
<Omnifrog> why does #runlevel return N 2 when the default is 5?
<intelikey> Omnifrog grep initdefault /etc/inittab
<OsloNorway> Anyone with any experience installing broadcom 4318 wifi card?
<Omnifrog> intelikey, inittab does say 5 is the default
<intelikey> Omnifrog when did you set the default to 5 ?
<Omnifrog> i didn't set it, thats just what it says
<intelikey> did you run   grep initdefault /etc/inittab  ??
<intelikey> Omnifrog besides on "default" *buntu 2-5 are all ==
<Omnifrog> # locate inittab
<Omnifrog> /mnt/data/etc/inittab
<Omnifrog> whats it doing in /mnt ?
<intelikey> it's not.  not the one the system is using.
<Gianuti> C' qualcuno che parla italiano qui dentro??
<Omnifrog> ok, im confused now
<Gianuti> C' qualcuno che parla italiano qui dentro??
<intelikey> Omnifrog that's edgy ?
<Omnifrog> yes
<intelikey> edgy is probably not even using an inittab
<louismeier> hi
<intelikey> it's not init it's upstart
<Omnifrog> oh, i guess i better read up on that then
<MidMark> I have a question: why pidof always return the process id? In the man page it says that it return 0 or 1 depends if a process is found or not
<intelikey> MidMark that's error code 0 or 1  not stdout
<intelikey> if no process is found stdout is
<intelikey> that's right blank
<MidMark> intelikey: so I have to check in stderr
<MidMark> ?
<intelikey> MidMark pidof bob && echo yes || echo no
<intelikey> test that ^
<Gianuti> Nessuno che parli italiano??
<MidMark> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<intelikey> pidof bash && echo yes || echo no
<DaSkreech> intelikey: does Upstart have run levels?
<Gianuti> Grazie mille
<intelikey> DaSkreech idk i don't have it on the LTS
<MidMark> intelikey: so why this script never exit from the while? while pidof -x $BINARY &>/dev/null; do sleep 1; done
<MidMark> where binary is the name of the process
<intelikey> MidMark what is  $BINARY  set to ?
<MidMark> to the process name
<arriesp> xao gent
<intelikey> put an echo $BINARY      just above that line and run it.   see if it helps you.
<^^> ciao, posso chiedere una info riguardo i driver ATI e edgy...
<ubuntu> trke konumasn bilen biri yok mu
<BluesKaj> !tk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !tu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> heh
<[GuS] > re
<intelikey> MidMark most of the time i find that the problem with a script is the writer     ;/
<ROBOd2> hello
<ROBOd2> i have ubuntu edgy, in french
<MidMark> intelikey: this is the problem in klik, that doesn't exit in Edgy, but yes in Dapper and all distros
<ROBOd2> quanta is not in french
<ROBOd2> and i installed the kde french package support
<intelikey> MidMark if it's a bug  then report it.
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<BluesKaj> ^^ fglrx driver works with ATI cards
<^^> Hi all.... pse may I have some suggestions in order to fix this issue...with my ATI drivers --->fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!
<fribuntu> Hi all
<intelikey> MidMark and that would be one of anti-most of the time errors  :)
<MidMark> intelikey: just done, no idea for now
<Omnifrog> ah, i see intelikey , there is no /etc/inittab in fresh edgy installs. but whats this /mnt/data/ tree all about?
<BluesKaj> ^^ , use the fglrx driver for ATI
<MidMark> intelikey: $BINARY has the absolute path of the executable
<MidMark> so there is another problem
<MidMark> while never ends
<intelikey> MidMark no.    if an app is not working propperly,   then don't use it.     pgrep may supply an alternative there.
<^Pippo^> yepp, but I have fglrx installed ....
<kendo> Hi all
<MidMark> intelikey: we are just searching for the problem, if you have skills then help us
<MidMark> also is strange why in dapper works and in Edgy not
<kendo> i need HELP can anyone assist?
<BluesKaj> ^Pippo^ , what's the problem ?
<^Pippo^> fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!
<MidMark> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<^Pippo^> this is my problem...
<BluesKaj> kendo,  ask yor question , if someone lnows , he/she will answer
<trappist> MidMark: what is the & for
<intelikey> MidMark yeah bugs are usually introduced in a "new" version.
<kendo> i trying to install a program to download mp3 and movieis how do i do it new to linux?
<MidMark> trappist: >& /dev/null to not produce output in the shell
<trappist> MidMark: you don't need the & to redirect output to /dev/null - just the >
<trappist> MidMark: also, that shouldn't quit the loop as long as $BINARY is running
<intelikey> MidMark you are thinking of 2>&1
<BluesKaj> kendo, amule or ktorrent will do that for you ...ktorrent is probably already installed
<intelikey> tying stderr to stdout
<kendo> blueskaj can u help ???
<kendo> keep stalling when downloading
<BluesKaj> ktorrent is the K-menu/internet
<BluesKaj> what client?
<^Pippo^> >BluesKay> when I launch a game this message  appers in the shellconsole---> fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!
<kendo> pirate bay
<kendo> ktorrent
<BluesKaj> are you using a router to connect to the internet ?
<BluesKaj> kendo
<kendo> direct connect via broadband
<MidMark> trappist: yes seems this the problem
<intelikey> seems that >& may work the same as adding 2>&1
<MidMark> only putted the > and it seems to work
<intelikey> MidMark you've been playing in #bash havent you ?
<intelikey> :)
<DaSkreech> Hi kendo
<kendo> hi daskreech
<MidMark> intelikey: no
<^Pippo^> please BluesKay, haven't you got any suggestion about this problem ? :-)
<intelikey> MidMark it seems that >& will dirrect all output including exit codes   that's why it was hanging
<MidMark> intelikey: great! thanx
<trappist> intelikey: I'll have to remember that one :)
<trappist> iirc in the command you pasted, you had &> not >&
<kendo> daskreech can i use limewire or other programms that i used in win xp or does it need to be linux?
<BluesKaj> ^Pippo^, sorry , my only suggestion is to reinstall the drivers...otherwise it's beyond me
<DaSkreech> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<DaSkreech> kendo: read up :)
<trappist> kendo: limewire is java, so it should run anywhere
<kendo> cheers will try that
<intelikey> also seems that the actual use of >& changed three times in the last 4 releases of bash   lol
<BluesKaj> as is azureus bit torrent client...much better
<intelikey> trappist might be a good idea to dis-remember that until they settel on what it should do
<^Pippo^> <BluesKay> ok, thanks, I'll try...but I know ATI cards not supperted 100% with kubuntu ...isn't it... :-/
<trappist> intelikey: heh
<Omnifrog> azureus is ok
<Omnifrog> it's a pig though
<BluesKaj> ^Pippo^, my ATI card runs fine on the fglrx driver and it's just an elcheapo onboard one
<BluesKaj> <---- not a gamer tho
<DaSkreech> intelikey: What is it now
<^Pippo^> <BluesKay> oh, it's fine.... any sugg about which driver is better... proprietary .run or ...?
<BluesKaj> yeah, Omnifrog , it's ahog but i like it's stability
<Omnifrog> true
<BluesKaj> ^Pippo^, ATI Radeon fglrx
<MidMark> intelikey: thanx and also to trappist
<intelikey> DaSkreech latest all output except exit codes
<^Pippo^> <BluesKay> ooookey !!! thanks a lot !  Bye :-)
<intelikey> DaSkreech that's probably where it should stay.
<BluesKaj> ^Pippo^, , hope it works for ya :)
<scheuri> hi all....I have a problem with adept/synpatic/aptitude...it says that there is already something using the database...seems there is a lock file after the crash I had...how to get rid of it?
<Omnifrog> im not sure this upstart thing is such a great idea
<BluesKaj> reboot , the sudo apt-get update
<intelikey> Omnifrog hehhe   :)
<BluesKaj> then
<DaSkreech> Omnifrog: Why?
<intelikey> Omnifrog what particular have you found ?
<Omnifrog> well, for one, it doesnt work the way /usr/share/doc/upstart/README.Debian.gz says it should
<intelikey> not a surprise there.  it's not debian it's ubuntu   and there is a differance...
<Omnifrog> it says telinit still works as usual but it doesnt
<intelikey> Omnifrog is there a script /bin/init ?
<murchadh> BluesKaj: Is the reboot neccessary?
<Bubba_Gump> what is the command for restarting KDE ..>
<Omnifrog> no /bin/init
<trappist> Bubba_Gump: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<trappist> Omnifrog: init has been replaced by upstart in edgy
<intelikey> Bubba_Gump sudo /etc/init.d/   he out typed me.....
<Bubba_Gump> trappist: thanks :)
<Omnifrog> trappist, yaim tryin to sort out how this works
<Omnifrog> or doesn't work
<BluesKaj> well, end current session , but I fear there may be some broken pkgs, murchadh
<|WAL|> anyone know where I can get the linux kernel headers for 2.6.15-27?
<BluesKaj> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<|WAL|> I'm no n00b
<|WAL|> need it to compile vmware
<Omnifrog> telinit only works for runlevel 1 and 6. running the runlevel command says im in runllevel 2
<murchadh> BluesKaj: Cheers! That command you posted usually fixes it for me, although there have been a couple of times I've had to remove a lock file by hand!
<Th3_Cr0up13R> what is rpcbind?
<BluesKaj> fine |WAL| , go for it
<Omnifrog> i guess they did say it was gonna be "egdy". can't say they didn't warn us
<BluesKaj> yes murchadh, locked files can be dangerous ...had to replce my whole repos once after using automatix ...but that was before i knew better
<DaSkreech> Well after cutting us with that wit it's just going to be Fiesty :-(
<BluesKaj> :)
<DaSkreech> Then grunty :)
<BluesKaj> how long DaSkreech ?
<BluesKaj> for feisty
<ecadre> *is back in KDE*
<ecadre> oops, wrong room :-)
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Sorry?
<DaSkreech> ecadre: That's ok We like KDE here
<DaSkreech> last time I checked
<trappist> |WAL|: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ecadre> I know
<BluesKaj> Feisty fawn
<apokryphos> BluesKaj: April
<ROBOd2> which package do i need to get quanta in french?
<_nixternal> DISTRIB_RELEASE=7.04
<BluesKaj> Ubuntu founder Mark Shuttleworth has announced that the next version of Ubuntu Linux, to be released on 19 April 2007, will be named Feisty Fawn.
<_nixternal> oops, wrong channel ;)
<murchadh> BluesKaj: Yeah, I know what you mean. I had that. I also had problems with a 6.06 upgrade that I only noticed after a reboot, which was so long after the update that I didn't relate the two.
<_nixternal> im running feisty right now
<BluesKaj> _nixternal, so far so good ?
<_nixternal> it is edgy ;)
<_nixternal> there were a ton of updates, but nothing major just yet
<_nixternal> Sysinfo for 'CaboWabo': Linux 2.6.17-10-generic running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: AMDAthlonprocessor at 1400 MHz (2804 bogomips), , RAM: 326/503MB, 87 proc's, 15.46min up
<_nixternal> still using the same kernel
<_nixternal> which i thought got updated
<murchadh> BluesKaj: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg as root sorted it, so I now have a clean install on another partition, but I'm back using my old upgraded system again!
<LjL> _nixternal: have a clue if, by any chance, the feisty package of kxdocker isn't broken?
<_nixternal> LjL: it would be the same package that is in edgy im sure
<_nixternal> feisty is nothing more than and upgraded toolchain right now
<nixternal> k
<LjL> and one that crashes apparently :P
<LjL> ah no you're still here ;)
<_pyrooo_> can anyone here please help me in installing easyubuntu? i just can't get it working.
<LjL> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> for some reason the dist-upgrade to edgy didn't upgrade the kernel
<_pyrooo_> i already tried that, i've followed the instructions and it doesn't seem to work
<BluesKaj> murchadh, a bulldozer approach ...dunno if reconfigging xserver was necessary ...not that well versed in linux yet ...still a relative noob
<BluesKaj> <---still a relative noob
<_pyrooo_> anyone/
<apokryphos> BluesKaj: it's worth taking some time to look through the FAQ (as listed in the channel topic) the wiki and the official documentation
<Omnifrog> ah ha! so upstart is putting the system in runlevel 2 from the script /etc/event.d/rc-default
<Th3_Cr0up13R> how do i kill rpcbind
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i tried killall rpcbind
<Th3_Cr0up13R> its not under the ps programs
<Th3_Cr0up13R> but its still there
<|WAL|> trappist: the problem is the headers in question aren't in the repositories (or the ones I have)
<Th3_Cr0up13R> need to kill it somehow
<smaggard> try ps ax
<trappist> |WAL|: could be you need to update your kernel first, so you have a kernel that matches the available headers
<|WAL|> I already have the kernel in question
<trappist> Th3_Cr0up13R: sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server stop; sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-common stop
<Omnifrog> Th3_Cr0up13R, look for it with lsof | grep string
<trappist> |WAL|: the matching kernel headers should be in the repos
<smaggard> or ps ax | grep rpc
<|WAL|> trappist: thought so too, they're not there though
<smaggard> man im bored
<OsloNorway> DaSkreech: I need to get my Broadcom 4318 card to work...And I've been trying all day...I'm converting back to windoze at any time now...
<trappist> |WAL|: what does uname -r say
<|WAL|> 2.6.15-27-386
<trappist> you're on dapper?
<|WAL|> yes
<trappist> lemme see if I have a dapper box to look on...
<|WAL|> trappist: thanks
<trappist> |WAL|: mine is amd64, and these packages will be installed: linux-headers-2.6.15-27 linux-headers-2.6.15-27-amd64-generic
<|WAL|> trappist: what apt-get command did you use?
<trappist> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<|WAL|> trappist: E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.15-27-386
<|WAL|> what repositories do you have?
<trappist> |WAL|: these come from dapper-security/main
<trym_> is there a way to get a kubuntu distro on an usb stick and boot it (and be able to make changes) ?
<|WAL|> trappist: should this two cover it
<|WAL|> trappist: deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse main updates security
<ubuntu> alguien de todos me puede ayudar
<|WAL|> trappist: deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse main updates security
<trappist> |WAL|: nope.  copy those lines, replacing 'dapper' with 'dapper-security'
<ubuntu> solo que anoche fpuse en mi maquina windows y perdi el punto de inicio de ubunu
<[Relic] > anyone good with nvida stuff?
<|WAL|> trappist: great, I'll try that and let you know, thanks
<trappist> |WAL|: without 'updates' and 'security' at the end
<ubuntu> y no se como volver a ponerlo otra vez
<|WAL|> trappist: ok
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Bubba_Gump> hello again :)
<Bubba_Gump> how do i clear the files that adept downloads ?
<trappist> Bubba_Gump: sudo apt-get clean
<Bubba_Gump> trappist: thanks :)
<LjL> trym_: i don't know, but i've found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB - this explains how to boot an USB-installed Ubuntu on a computer that doesn't support booting from USB devices. so i assume *installing* it on an USB device in the first place should be possible, and possibly so easy that you don't need to do anything special (since i haven't found any reference to it ;)
<trym_> cool.. thanks :)
<ubuntu> comom o reinstalo el grup
<ubuntu> alguien me ayuda
<LjL> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<murchadh> Bubba_Gump: sudo apt-get autoclean will actually remove the downloaded files to free up disk space, if that's what you mean!
<BluesKaj> LjL, he didn't get the hint the first time :)
<Bubba_Gump> aye :)
<Bubba_Gump> thanks dude :)
<murchadh> Bubba_Gump: You can back them up with something like -- sudo tar zcvf /DATA/apt.tgz /etc/apt /var/lib/apt /var/cache/apt -- first!
<BluesKaj> what DL'd files are you referring to , Bubba_Gump?
<Bubba_Gump> BluesKaj: quite a lot
<Bubba_Gump> BluesKaj: i'm looking for a way to clean them out once they've been installed in
<|WAL|> trappist: that looks like it's gonna do it, thanks for your help, as I side note.. are the edgy security repositories in the same place 'cept changing "dapper" to "edgy"?
<BluesKaj> I have several programs that I'l prolly never use cuz I'm up to 27G on my ext partition ...so i have no idea where all this stuff came from
<|WAL|> trappist: ex: deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-security universe multiverse main
<RANDY> wenas
<trappist> |WAL|: yes
<|WAL|> trappist: thanks alot, cya
<eilker> anyone experienced in ftp server ?
<yago> hola?
<RANDY> ola
<LjL> BluesKaj, if he doesn't get it the second time, perhaps
<BluesKaj> LjL, :)
<LjL> BluesKaj: (whoops nevermind, that was a message i'd half-typed and then decided not to send, but now i pressed enter by mistake =)
<LjL> though you can still get the meaning i suppose ;)
<BluesKaj> NP
<kendo> daskreech
<eilker> anyone experienced in ftp server ?
<BluesKaj> I have all these program files that won't use but I'm fearful of deleting them , due to the shared dependency issue, What should i do ?
<kendo> DASKREECH U THERE?
<LjL> !caps | kendo
<ubotu> kendo: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kendo> sorry ppl
<gsuveg> eilker: ask
<[Relic] > error	Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)    <--   Xorg log  ::::    when I try to glx enable it tells me xorg.conf has been modified	 and to change nv to nviidia in the xorg.conf or verify the md5 checksums ,  is there a workable fix or should I just reinstall?
<LjL> BluesKaj: shared dependency?
<LjL> [Relic] , i believe that error message is quite informative, why don't you try to do what it suggests?
<[Relic] > how do I restart xserver/xorg?
<_pyrooo_> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<BluesKaj> don't certain programs share lib/files and if one removes the unwanted program the libfile is also removed ?
<_pyrooo_> gedit doesn't work in kubuntu - why?
<eilker> gsuveg: i installed vsftpd, and i followed all instruction in server guide, and now shouldnt i access via ftp://myip ?
<[Relic] > if I reboot I think it will lock me out again like last few times I tried it
<gsuveg> eilker: from localhost ?
<eilker> gsuveg: yes
<gsuveg> eilker: works ?
<eilker> gsuveg: nope...
<gsuveg> it run?
<eilker> gsuveg: yes it is running
<gsuveg> eilker: no msg
<Bubba_Gump> ooh i've learning something today -
<Bubba_Gump> always close Ktorrent before restarting KDE
<gsuveg> eilker: you are ignored.
<eilker> gsuveg: ok i just gave to you my ftp, no problem
<kendo> pplhow do i register a nickname so i can talk direct to ppl?
<eilker> gsuveg: ??
<gsuveg> eilker: no msg
<gsuveg> u use firewall ?
<murchadh> BluesKaj: Use adept to remove the programs/packages, and check exactly what it's going to remove before you hit apply. I've removed the kde desktop before by pressing apply too hastily.
<DaSkreech> OsloNorway: Where have you tried?
<DaSkreech> kendo: I am now
<eilker> gsuveg: nope
<kendo> i daskreech
<gsuveg> errorlog ?
<eilker> gsuveg: how can i see it? newbie here
<kendo> daskreech how do i reg a nick so i can tlk direct ?
<gsuveg> eilker: in /var/log
<eilker> kendo:/msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<DaSkreech> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<eilker> gsuveg: in /var/log  i cant see a file releated with ftp or vsftpd....
<gsuveg> messages?
<gsuveg> i dont use vsftp
<eilker> gsuveg: oh ok
<eilker> gsuveg: what do u use? i can try yours too
<gsuveg> eilker: on freebsd ;)
<eilker> gsuveg: ohh i see:) by the way i have this in var/log  "Nov 13 19:40:10 eilker gconfd (eilker-5343): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/var/lib/gconf/defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 4" is this releated with ftp ?
<gsuveg> no
<eilker> gsuveg: what i wanna learn is, after installing vsftpd, will people able to access to my ftp via ftp://myip    ?
<gsuveg> eilker: google your friend
<eilker> gsuveg: by the way i already installed it...
<eilker> gsuveg: ok thanx
<DaSkreech> kendo: What's the problem? :)
<gsuveg> eilker: from this information, what you give me, impossible to give support
<eilker> gsuveg: friend forget about my problem, this is a general question, what i wanna learn is, after installing vsftpd, will people able to access to my ftp via ftp://myip    ?
<gsuveg> you need config it
<eilker> gsuveg: you mean vsftpd.conf? i configured it...wanna see it? i can pastebin
<gsuveg> sry i havent to much time
<eilker> gsuveg: ok thanx for your interest
<DaSkreech> Drat
<DaSkreech>  Gotta run
<eilker> people i can access to my ftp server from console, but i cant access it from browser any ideas?
<fribuntu> How do I disable the system beep and switch to "visual bell" under kubuntu?
<__osh__> fribuntu: settings -> alarm -> visual bell (or something)
<__osh__> fribuntu: you're talking about the "konsole" right?
<fribuntu> __osh__: Well, konsole and everywhere else
<fribuntu> __osh__: I thought there was a global setting for that.
<fribuntu> __osh__: But I cannot find it.
<__osh__> fribuntu: might be. I don't know. I've only changed the konsole since it's only there it'll bother me.
<fribuntu> __osh__: ok, I changed it there and hope for the best :)
<fribuntu> __osh__: Thanks!
<__osh__> fribuntu: good luck
<wilman> whooops i excidantly installed the wrong driver for my video card
<wilman> can anyone say me how to browse the internet in console?
<tsdgeos> links
<tsdgeos> lynx
<k3ndo01> hi all how do i install java and other programms? pls help
<wilman> links?
<wilman> lynx
<wilman> ok
<wilman> is that a program
<wilman> how to browse in bash?
<tsdgeos> both are console browsers
<wilman> they are?
<wilman> but they arent installed
<wilman> how to instal?
<wilman> sudo apt-get ......
<fribuntu> wilman: sudo apt-get install lynx
<wilman> ok
<wilman> thx
<ejubnuu> hi, i have a problem with konversation, ..i changed my charset to iso8859-15 and now my euro symbol look like this --  --, any ideas?
<k3ndo01> ace u there ???
<tsdgeos> change charset back?
<ejubnuu> yeah, but i am just in german channels, ..they dont allow utf8
<heinkel_111> hmm yes
<heinkel_111> here is a workaround ;-)
<heinkel_111> copy this text and paste it when you need the euro sign: EUROS
<heinkel_111> :P
<heinkel_111> sorry, i know it was a bad one :)
<fribuntu> ejubnuu: You can use the three letter code EUR :)
<ejubnuu> is it a problem with konversation or kde?
<heinkel_111> I think it must be with the code
<heinkel_111> if i am not mistaken
<k3ndo01> can anyone help me please new to linix????
<wilman> what is a program to use msn in console?
<heinkel_111> iso8859-15 isn't that same as  iso8859-1 , but with support for euro sign?
<slow-motion> hallo
<k3ndo01> HELP pls
<JonJ> k3ndo01: What's your problem?
<neoatzion> re all
<ejubnuu> uhm, i tried iso8859-1, ..but its the same problem, ...i think -15 is for the german letters   u
<k3ndo01> hi jonj can u tell me how to download java and how to install it pls
<heinkel_111> German: de_DE.ISO8859-1 de_DE.ISO8859-15  de_DE.UTF-8
<ejubnuu> http://tmsnc.sourceforge.net/index.html text-based msn client
<darkx> hi
<fribuntu> k3ndo01: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<darkx> i have a little bit of problem.. can somone help me.. :)
<JonJ> k3ndo01: Did you look at ubuntuguide.com? It gives you a rather thourough guide on how to install extra stuff, like windows codecs, java and other things
<fribuntu> darkx: Which is?
<darkx> when my kubuntu starts
<k3ndo01> jonj not yet will try that and see if that helps if not can i get back too u ?
<darkx> i get checking file systems..
<JonJ> Yeah, sure
<k3ndo01> cheers jonj
<darkx> if i don't control + c ctrl + d
<darkx> it just freezes up..
<fdoving> eilker: hi, i can't wait to hear the solution. what was it?
<wilman> hey does anyone know how i can look up my driver details?
<darkx> when i update to eggy the problem remains
<ejubnuu> de_DE.utf-8 is different as normal utf8?
<fribuntu> darkx: maybe you did not shut down properly the last time? Let it do it's job ...
<darkx> it dose that every time it starts
<fribuntu> darkx: Well, because you never let it finish perhaps?
<xwolf-> i keep getting a "Sound server fatal error: cpu overload, aborting" message dialog
<darkx> lol.. it's just instaled...
<fribuntu> darkx: ok, can you paste the exact error?
<xwolf-> title "Error - message from aRts".
<darkx> it dosen't show one..
<wilman> hmm
<darkx> just freezes up..
<wilman> where can i get the list of aps which i can install?
<wilman> like nvidia drivers?
<fribuntu> darkx: What if you boot into a console environment?
<darkx> i tryed that..
<fribuntu> wilman: adpet? Aptitude? There are many tools.
<darkx> it show checking file systems.. and it stays like that.. no sound from the hdd...
<darkx> no anything...
<fribuntu> darkx: it should say which file systems it is checking and why it is doing it!
<darkx> 1 sec
<wilman> ok
<wilman> thx
<darkx> brb
<Bubba_Gump> is the SISM760GX supported with kubuntu ?
<Rede> is there a way i can downgrade back to kaffeine 0.7.1 from the default (0.8.2) in edgy? I use multiple monitors for watching video but the menus appear whenever my mouse leaves the screen
<willy_> gracias a todos
<willy_> al fin
<willy_> de regreso a casita
<willy_> tengo otra vezs mi sistema operativo
<willy_> jeje
<coreymon77> what the?!
<coreymon77> estigma: this is an english channel
<estigma> gracias por todo
<estigma> se les agradece
<estigma> como entro a kubuntu espaol
<darkx> hi...
<darkx> how can i disamble checking files systems??
<icheyne> I reinstalled Kubuntu recently. My data (non-OS) partition is now "owned" by the root user. How do I get myself write access to it? I have tried sudo chmod 777 but that has not worked. Do I have to activate the Ubuntu root password or what?
<Rede> is there a way to have apt-get install an older version of an app than the latest? i want to install kaffeine 0.7.1 instead of kaffeine 0.8.2...
<Rede> i would use chown
<Rede> and change the owner of the tiles
<Rede> files even
<Rede> theres a recursive flag you will want to use
<icheyne> Rede, I tried chown too
<icheyne> sudo was not enough
<Rede> i *think* its -R
<icheyne> :(
<icheyne> I think there is a way to fix your problem by the way, I saw an an apt-get guide recently
<icheyne> hang on and I'll find it
<fdoving> Rede: if you have a repository with kaffeine 0.7.1 (apt-cache madison kaffeine) you can select a version with 'apt-get install kaffeine=version', like 'apt-get install kaffeine=0.8.2-0ubuntu2'
* Dr_willis is reminded today of how stupid windows can be.. *sigh*
<Bubba_Gump> SiSM760GX - is this card supported ?
<Rede> sudo chown -R yourusername /directory/your/data/is/mounted/in
<icheyne> looks like fdoving beat me to it
<icheyne> ok thanks Rede I'll try that
<Rede> thx fdoving (now to find a repo...)
<migol> hi people!
<rkaprows> hewo
<icheyne> Rede, missing operand...
<migol> can anybody help me with problems after upgrading to Edgy Eft?
<rkaprows> not me i barely even know what im doing
<[Relic] > is it possible to install over a current install w/o many problems?
<migol> cuffently, Firefox closes without any reason and with no message
<rkaprows> i was just poking around trying different things in here
<erwin> hoi
<migol> [Relic] : don't think so...
<icheyne> chown: missing operand after `/directory'
<rkaprows> it seems to me at least having tried some previous versions that kde in general seems more crashy in this version
<erwin> i am looking for a prog like qtparted for kubuntu
<rkaprows> ie weird things like firefox closing etc
<migol> if i don;t get help before CD ISO downloads, i'm going to upgrade in Microshit style :P
<[Relic] > backed all the important stuff up, but still can't get the nvidia glx stuff to work properly  :(
<rkaprows> it sure does look pretty though
<migol> erwin: qtparted is in Kubuntu ;] 
<fdoving> erwin: look at qtparted :)
<erwin> where can i find it?
<erwin> tis is my first time with kubunt
<migol> erwin: sudo apt-get install qtparted
<rkaprows> did you add "nvidia" instead of "nv" to the xorg.conf file that seems to work
<rkaprows> i mean i think its working anyway
<yaotzin> uuups
<icheyne> [Relic] , I think you have to wipe out the old partition
<migol> does anybody know what driver should I use for Nvidia GeForce 420 Go (mobile version)?
<unkn9wn> hi all...
<BonBonTheJon> konqueror in edgy takes a long time to load a folder initially
<BonBonTheJon> hi unkn9wn
<unkn9wn> anyone knows how to set up dual boot ?
<BonBonTheJon> unkn9wn: install windows and then linux
<unkn9wn> the partition has to be logican  (primary) to boot... right ?
<unkn9wn> logical*
<erwin> hel it dont work
<BonBonTheJon> unkn9wn: 4 partitions, 1 /boot, 1 /, 1 swap, and 1 ntfs
<erwin> excus help i meen
<unkn9wn> and i know that there r 4 partiotions...
<migol> unkn9wn: or install grub to MBR
<unkn9wn> spelling = evil
<unkn9wn> ok...
<unkn9wn> this is wot i did...
<unkn9wn> formated everything (i needed it)
<migol> unkn9wn: you can have 4 primary partitions (3 primary and 1 extended) and on the extended you can have unlimited (I think) number of logical drives
<unkn9wn> used NTFS for all
<migol> unkn9wn: why NTFS for all???
<BonBonTheJon> unkn9wn: can't do them all as NTFS
<unkn9wn> 1) linux boot 2)win ntfs 3)root 4) swap
<erwin> how can i install qtparted from cd?
<BonBonTheJon> erwin: you should be able to
<murchadh> icheyne: Did you get sorted? I think it may be a mount issue, which I may be able to help with. It's a quick edit of /etc/fstab.
<migol> unkn9wn: nah, this is old-school way, much too complicated
<BonBonTheJon> unkn9wn: only win should be ntfs
<unkn9wn> and only windows are on NTFS
<erwin> i am sorry this is my firt time with kubunti i instald it yesterday
<unkn9wn> i edited it later...
<migol> unkn9wn: just install Winshit on the very begining of the drive using NTFS partition (10 GB will do)
<trappist> migol: language please.
<unkn9wn> ok lemme say it this way...
<migol> trappist: sry, i'm very used to this
<unkn9wn> I DID EVERYTHING GOOD... except windows ntfs (27gb) isnt primary (logical)
<unkn9wn> and windows WONT boot
<unkn9wn> thats it
<unkn9wn> is there a way to change partition to logical or new format is inevitable
<BonBonTheJon> erwin: you should be able to install qtparted from cd
<migol> unkn9wn: then you just create partitions for Kubuntu, swap, maybe some data partition (FAT32 if you want to use it on both Win and Linux) and GRUB lands on both Kubuntu and MBR partition automaticaly
<icheyne> murchadh, I just fixed it
<unkn9wn> N V M
<unkn9wn> ...
<murchadh> icheyne: What was the prob?
<[Relic] > don't look like there is a fix for this, did what it said and it didn't go well :(
<[Relic] > guess I need to do a full install again  :(
<murchadh> [Relic] : What was your problem? I scrolled back but can't really find it.
<icheyne> I was being retarded 8o)
<[Relic] > can't get nvida and glx running since I switched from a mx440 to a fx5200
<icheyne> user error
<icheyne> murchadh, oh man
<icheyne> I have just seen it did not work
<icheyne> what do I need to fix in fstab?
<joe3k> [Relic] : i have 5200 as well
<[Relic] > everytime I do what it says it basically kills xorg
<[Relic] > thinking I need to install with the 5200 in place and hope it installs and works right
<unkn9wn> i have 7800GTX  :D
<[Relic] > send me one  :)
<unkn9wn> and 2 gigs of corsair RAM...
<joe3k> [Relic] : hmmmm
<[Relic] > that would be more helpful
<unkn9wn> dual core ofcors...
<joe3k> unkn9wn: i'm happy with 1,24 :)
<joe3k> -4+5
<unkn9wn> now that was my dream, not reality :D
<[Relic] > I've even tried using automatics to get the legacy to normal but that didn't work
<[Relic] > automatix
<unkn9wn> reality is ati 9600 SE, 512 RAM, sempron 3000+
<joe3k> [Relic] : have you already posted your xorg.conf and X logs?
<a1b2c3d4_> hello i am new i have one question
<unkn9wn> long night in front of me... formating ... seting up 2 os...all programs...
<[Relic] > nope can't get to them when I reboot
<joe3k> [Relic] : ??
<[Relic] > gets to the blue kubuntu gears screen goes through all the loading then stops
<joe3k> [Relic] : when loading x?
<[Relic] > assuming so
<joe3k> [Relic] : have you tried secure grub option? or you ain't a cmd line friend :)
<migol> [Relic] : tried to use package from Nvidia site instead of .deb package?
<murchadh> [Relic] : This is a line from my fstab and the uid & gid numbers are to set the permissions on the mounted drive-- /dev/hda2 /DATA vfat defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,auto,rw,owner 0 0
<murchadh> Sorry [Relic]  that was for icheyene
<[Relic] > on the live cd since that boots
<[Relic] > :)
<[Relic] > I think trying the one from nvidia is what screwed everything up in the first place
<murchadh> [Relic] : Did you sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? and is there free space on the root drive and home directories?
<[Relic] > that didn't help
<[Relic] > 12% of drive used  :)
<joe3k> [Relic] : hm maybe reinstalling xorg and kernel modules
<migol> [Relic] : heh, I just used "vesa" when i had problems. f. e. "nv" screwed up whole KDE on 5.10
<migol> [Relic] : worth fighting to get GLX?
<[Relic] > how do I force a reinstall w/o losing everything due to the stupidity of removing lots of core packages when you remove one?
<bLaZeD> !gtkpod
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.4-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 481 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<[Relic] > need OGL
<joe3k> [Relic] : i think apt-get install --reinstall pkg
<[Relic] > blender don't work without it
<migol> [Relic] : what do you mean by everything?
<joe3k> [Relic] : try to --reinstall all xorg stuff and linux*
<Tresko> !flash
<migol> [Relic] : heh, my friend is hunting for 3D Studio working on Linux ;] 
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joe3k> [Relic] : i think that should extrac the data again and overwrite the data on your fs
<estigma> como instalo super tux
<migol> joe3k: this works on Windows, but on Linux tghis may kill everything
<estigma> alguiem me ayuda
<migol> estigma: SPEAK IN eNGLISH PLX
<joe3k> migol: hm why? did myself severak times ....
<migol> damn caps, sry
<joe3k> migol: assuming he has only from official packages
<migol> joe3k: me 2, but i'm not lucky then
<joe3k> data
<joe3k> well if it's already screwed up i think it can't be screwed up even more ;-)
<migol> joe3k: that's why i have partition for /home dir
<migol> joe3k: i can screw up everything like now I did with upgrading and i still have my projects;] 
<[Relic] > think I got the xorg.conf back so I can atleast reboot  :)
<[Relic] > back in a reboot  :)
<joe3k> migol: me as well incl. /boot .... but i didn't have to reinstall since 5.10
<joe3k> migol: i managed it somehow always to upgrade
<migol> dous anybody know that command to make xorg.conf file?
<flake> the nvidia driver, do I need the linux IA32 or the freebsd x86  for kubuntu?
<joe3k> migol: vim ;-)
<migol> joe3k: i mean automatic generator
<migol> flake: IA32
<joe3k> migol: i heard someone talking about dpkg-reconfigure or something but i don't use that stuff
<flake> thnx
<migol> np
<joe3k> migol: the last time i really appreciated /home was when switching once a year between suse/mdk/gentoo and so on :)
<migol> joe3k: yeah, but i remember something like X86Cnfig or something like this
<murchadh> migol: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, is it not?
<migol> joe3k: heh, after .5.10 i had Fedora, Suse, Gentoo (made from Stage 1!)
<oslo> do i need "apt-index-watch" process because it's coming & leaving again & again & it takes much %cpu ...
<migol> murchadh: dunn think so, as far as i remember it was diffrent, only one command
<oslo> each time i boot with a clean session
<oslo> & i'm on kubuntu edgy
<migol> oslo: man apr-index-watch?
<migol> oslo: *apt
<oslo> k
<joe3k> migol: wait i'll look into logs
<oslo> Aucune entre de manuel pour apt-index-watch /// no manual entry for apt-index-watch
<oslo> migol
<migol> oslo: weird, i don't have even this command on my edgy
<migol> osl
<migol> oslo: try apt-index-watch --help
<migol> oslo: but it looks like auto-checking for updates i think
<oslo> migol> i guess its from aptitude
<joe3k> migol: dexconf?
<oslo> migol> each 5 secs !!!
<migol> oslo: nah, it's from apt-get
<flake> how do i downgrade my nvidia driver
<joe3k> oslo: man apt-index-watcher
<murchadh> migol: Used be XF86Config on some older distro I used, but the dpkg worked for me after an edgy (very) upgrade! Let's you reselect your video card.
<BluesKaj> rollback
<oslo> joe3k ;)
<joe3k> flake: which version do you have and which one do you need?
<joe3k> oslo: really, i'm not kidding
<flake> edgy 6.10 using the 9629 version (latest)
<flake> want to go back to the 8xxx something version
<migol> murchadh: yeah, this is the one i needed ;] 
<joe3k> flake: you installed the beta one? was it original nvidia or some .deb?
<flake> nvidia
<joe3k> flake: i'd try the nvidia installer to uninstall the stuff and then apt-get install nvidia-glx
<oslo> joe3k> i know i found it when i was about to tell migol, you are faster :)
<bLaZeD> is anyone here fimiler with converting videos for ipods using ffmpeg?......
<migol> bLaZeD: google?
<bLaZeD> migol, well i know how...was just gonna compair it to others........but this is all part of a bigger problem im havein
<oslo> a sudo killall apt-index-watcher will be fien ight now
<bLaZeD> gtkpod will add videos to my ipod.....they play...but all have no sound.........gtkpod used to add videos fine...
<migol> bLaZeD: so what's the bigger problem?
<suga_bear> does anyone know how to permanently change the hostname
<ecadre> I'm not so keen on the wavey zombie people though :-O
<bLaZeD> but i cant find any  info about gtkpod that is relavant.....
<bLaZeD> they have no irc room....and the mailing list contains nothing about this prob
<migol> bLaZeD: got codec for ipod's audio format?
<Bubba_Gump> after installing loadsa themes,
<Bubba_Gump> i've decided the original plastic one is the best :D
<bLaZeD> migol, yea ive done this b4......somthng has broken or missing
<joe3k> Bubba_Gump: milkyway is nice as well :)
<murchadh> migol: What worked for you?
<bLaZeD> ffmpeg -i InPutVid.avi -f mp4 -vcodec mpeg4 -maxrate 1000 -b 700 -qmin 3 -qmax 5 -bufsize 4096 -g 300 -acodec aac -ab 192 -s 320x240 -aspect 4:3 OutPutVid.mp4
<bLaZeD> ^^will convert input to ipod reafy vid
<bLaZeD> *ready
<ecadre> *posts in wrong channel again*
<digivore> hey i have aproblem,   i don't think my kubuntu can reslove a common name server?  i can ping an IP address, but can't ping www.google.com    what can i do?
<bubu1uk> anyone knows on what port whois command works? after installing firewall stopped working. dunno what to open.
<bLaZeD> digivore, add nameservers to /etc/resolv.conf
<migol> digivore: screved up DNS configuration
<digivore> bLaZeD, where can i find name servers?
<bLaZeD> google
<bLaZeD> i have a list of east coast usa servers
<migol> bLaZeD: did you checked gtkpod configuration?
<bLaZeD> they will work...but if u live far away it wont work as good
<digivore> i think i'll check with my ISP
<migol> bLaZeD: maybe there is option to turn off conversion
<bLaZeD> migol, yea it adds music fine......it adds everything fine....but no sound with the videos
<unkn9wn> OK; OK
<unkn9wn> i need someone who knows his way with comp
<bLaZeD> migol, all it does is copy it over.......i convert it
<unkn9wn> how the fuck can i whisper if i'm not registered ?
<bLaZeD> migol, gtkpod wont allow u to add any vid......it checks the video format and makes sre it will work
<LjL> !language | unkn9wn
<ubotu> unkn9wn: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<migol> bLaZeD: so there must be a problem with the video file
<digivore> bLaZeD, my name server is set to 192.168.1.1   that doesn't look right.
<bubu1uk> digivore: u use router?
<bLaZeD> digivore, k u got a router.....connect to it with your browser
<digivore> ok  i'm there.
<unkn9wn> HELLO, anyone ?
<unkn9wn> i will format now...
<unkn9wn> use winxp cd
<bLaZeD> digivore, and there should be some namservers in there.....simply compy them to the /etc/resolv.conf
<unkn9wn> erase ALL partitions...
<bLaZeD> but follow the formate in the file
<unkn9wn> start form 0
<bLaZeD> ie "nameserver ipaddress"
<digivore> k thanks
<unkn9wn> so first i create... ?
<migol> digivore: what's your ISP, and what country?
<bLaZeD> migol, it plays fine on my computer...it has sound
<bubu1uk> unkn9wn: what is ur problem?
<digivore> Shaw cable,  canada
<unkn9wn> my problem is... i have to install XP on logical partition...
<unkn9wn> now as i understand first i create  boot partition, then ntfs windows, root and last swap
<unkn9wn> right ?
<migol> digivore: kk, i'll get you DNS information
<bubu1uk> unkn9wn: yup,
<unkn9wn> i did all that last time...
<unkn9wn> how can i set partition to  be logical... ?!
<unkn9wn> i can have  4 logical and  1 extended ?
<bubu1uk> unkn9wn: u tryin to do dual boot?
<unkn9wn> yes...
<unkn9wn> dual boot...
<migol> digivore: do you have service configuration sheet?
<murchadh> unkn9wn: That sounds right. I have an ntfs file system which I installed XP on initially, a FAT32 data partition which I can't remember what I created it with, and two ext3 partitions created with ubuntu 5.04 in that order.
<bubu1uk> unkn9wn: why u need extended if u want to setup only 4 partitions?
<unkn9wn> yup only 4 partitions...
<bubu1uk> unkn9wn: so just setup those 4 logical partitions
<unkn9wn> i did all that but the problem is THAT WINDOWS ISNT ON PRIMARY (logical) parititon
<unkn9wn> and it WONT boot
<bubu1uk> put it on primary.
<digivore> migol,   i don't think so.. not anywhere handy...?
<unkn9wn> HOW
<[Relic] > Hello :)
<unkn9wn> how to know which one is primary ?
<bubu1uk> 1st one
<unkn9wn> linux doesnt need primary ?
<estigma> kubuntu en espaol
<unkn9wn>    /boot
<unkn9wn> ?
<joe3k> unkn9wn: linux doesn't care
<Lam_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<bubu1uk> unkn9wn: setup ntfs, boot, swap, root
<migol> digivore: the problem is that Shaw don't give information on their website
<joe3k> unkn9wn: primary are the first 4 partitions, under linux namea hdx1-4
<migol> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<bubu1uk> unkn9wn: linux will put grub in MBR anyway, so will know where to go then (which partition)
<digivore> migol, i'm pretty sure it's vc.shawcable.net    does that sound right?
<joe3k> unkn9wn: in the case you create extended one (as one of the primary parts), you can create 4 another called i think logical, in linux hdx5-8
<[Relic] > so how do I force reinstall of xorg stuff?
<migol> digivore: maybe
<joe3k> unkn9wn: it is possible that for winxp to boot it has to be the very first one though i'm not sure
<Mod_Romano> scusate
<unkn9wn> bubuluk...i will try ntfs, boot, swap, root...
<Mod_Romano> c' qualche italiano?
<icheyne> murchadh, You were right that it was an fstab problem. :o) Thanks for putting me on the right track
<Mod_Romano> devo fargli una domanda
<unkn9wn> if i  have to format again i will fry ur HDD
<unkn9wn> ok ? :D
<joe3k> unkn9wn: if you don't have the correct order you should try to get win to the very first one as suggested ;)
<unkn9wn> i will get back here...
<joe3k> unkn9wn: if you don't want to reinstall you could try partition magic or similar program, though i'm not sure they're able to do that
<migol> but i can't get ip
<bubu1uk> unkn9wn: no prob, give me ur address, i'll mail it to u for fryin. lol
<estigma> alguien me da el link para ubuntu en espaol
<joe3k> [Relic] : try with that --reinstall option to apt-get
<unkn9wn> i know about sweet virus that fries ur HDD (short circuit)
<unkn9wn> :D
<migol> digivore: can you give me a reault of tracepath 212.77.100.101 ?
<unkn9wn> exp it miself...
<migol> digivore: *result
<joe3k> [Relic] : ... and what is your current status? :)
<unkn9wn> anyone has IP i can trace ??? but can get only to city of IP owner
<unkn9wn> :D
<unkn9wn> going to format now... wont take me long cuz i crashed sis so many times ....
<murchadh> icheyne: Class! Might be worth looking into the security implications of said move. I used it to enable samba sharing - I couldn't share anything on non-linux partitions until I did this.
<unkn9wn> wish me luck... i will need it...
<joe3k> anybody has an idea why is kdetv.org down?
<unkn9wn> geeeeeeerooooooooonimoooooooooooooooooooooo
<unkn9wn> rofl
<[Relic] > no glx
<[Relic] > need to get the nv glx reinstalled
<bubu1uk> unkn9wn: i wish u luck then. ;)
<[Relic] > how do I use a reinstall option?
<joe3k> [Relic] : but doesn't it at least crash now?
<[Relic] > sure it does
<joe3k> hehe
<joe3k> [Relic] : well afaik the kernel module is not part of nvidia-glx
<myrdos> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<[Relic] > in fact it segfaults anything using ogl including q few of the normal data things
<joe3k> [Relic] : so you should reinstall that as well
<icheyne> ah ok thanks for that. I actually used the partition manager in KDE - so it was simple enough. Security is not a major issue for now. I'm at home and behind a NAT Router, so I reckon I should be OK.
<[Relic] > need to find away to reinstall
<joe3k> [Relic] : that's linux-restricted-modules
<myrdos> you mean you have a nvidia driver that's borked, and it needs replacing?
<digivore> migol   got it...      i eventually found it in my router.....  thanks
<[Relic] > I mean it got borked when I tried to go from the legacy to the normal one
<bubu1uk> !security
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about security - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<migol> digivore: np
<bubu1uk> lol, me neither
<joe3k> myrdos: X crashes reportedly
<myrdos> I see... something like that happened to me a while back, and I ended up having to reinstall linux from scratch
<joe3k> omg
<joe3k> hard words, reinstall linux :)
<[Relic] > figured I would have to do that
<joe3k> [Relic] : try sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules
<joe3k> [Relic] : then --reinstall nvidia-glx
<joe3k> [Relic] : and if you're already reinstalling i think --reinstall xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core shouldn't hurt
<yngve> Anyone with a Nikon Coolpix L4 who can tell me how to connect it in Kubuntu Dapper?
<anika> Can I apt-get qt4?
<intelikey> anika edgy maybe  dapper no.
<yngve> !nikon
<anika> intelikey: Would packages.ubuntu.com tell me?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nikon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> yeah
<anika> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is pre-alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty
<anika> BluesKaj: You were asking about Feisty? :)
<intelikey> feisty is at present ubuntu+1
<ijacek> ahoj :)
<bLaZeD> !productlife
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about productlife - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bLaZeD> !productl ife
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about productl ife - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anika> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<bLaZeD> when will dapper be supported untill
<BluesKaj> thx anika, been reading about it
* anika cracks up
<unix_infidel> !eol
<ubotu> eol is End-of-life, the point where security updates stop. Hoary will be EOL in october 2006, Breezy in april 2007 and Dapper in june 2011
<bLaZeD> thanks unix_infidel
<anika> unix_infidel: Will be?
<anika> Oct 2006 has flown
<ijacek> i kant find czech user :(
<BluesKaj> actually , ive been editing out progs that ai'll never use on Edgy :)
<unix_infidel> anika: bug the ops to update it then.
<unix_infidel> *shrug*
<bubu1uk> ijacek: slovak ti pomoze?
<anika> Who has ops?
<BluesKaj> !sl
<ubotu> sl: Correct you if you type `sl' by mistake. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-14 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 132 kB
<anika> BluesKaj: Like Outlook?
<bubu1uk> !sk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ijacek> jj snad :)
<unix_infidel> !ops > anika
<bubu1uk> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<ijacek> napis PM nebo neco takoveho :)
<jobo> I followed the instructions on how to install xgl (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl?highlight=%28xgl%29) They described two methods, one that just let me use xgl for my session and one that installed it more permanent. I used the first method. When I select xgl when I loginto X nothing happends. I just see the "default" background image and nothing else. So, I need to find some logs that tells me what's going wrong.
<jobo> Anyone know where it would be logged?
<unix_infidel> anika: you get that.
<anika> jobo: try ~/.xsessionerrors
<BluesKaj> outlook ?
<anika> or /var/log/X<somethingsomething>
<anika> BluesKaj: Apps you won't use onEdgy :)
<jobo> anika:  thanks. I'll check if there is anything 'understandable' in there
<BluesKaj> got rid of a whole lotta stuff already , anika
<ijacek> yeah english :)
<[Relic] > decided to upgrade everything first to see if this works but if not I am just going for a full new install
<[Relic] > which means I should download an ISO and see if I can find someway of seeing which packages are installed so I know what to install
<intelikey> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<jobo> anika, there is nothing about xgl in there..
<murchadh> [Relic] : Did you try what joe3k suggests? It sounds like the right track to get into X! A re-install sounds drastic unless there are other issues!
<anika> jobo: Have you asked in #ubuntu+1 ?
<anika> wait
<anika> #ubuntu-xgl
<jobo> No, I havn't. I will, thanks
<[Relic] > no ogl and always screwing up  main components isn't stable
<murchadh> [Relic] : Is it a fresh 6.10 install?
<joe3k> [Relic] : you have possibly rests of the old nvidia driver laying around somewhere, the reinstalls should wipe them out
<joe3k> [Relic] : do as you like but i'd give it a shot
<anika> No ogl ? Blasphemy!
<[Relic] > no clue one what the file names are to reinstall
<joe3k> [Relic] : you know apt-get
<joe3k> ?
<intelikey> any security updates in dapper ?
<joe3k> no idea i'm on edgy :)
<intelikey> any bug fixes in dapper ?
<anika> backports?
<joe3k> i remember three weeks ago there had to be some
<spider-worm> hi all, some of my laptop keys dont work, such as the windows/super key.... anyone know how i switch my keyboard layout?
<intelikey> hehhe yeah there are a few in the last week or so  " imagemagick info libavahi-client-dev libavahi-client3 libavahi-common-data libavahi-common-dev libavahi-common3 libavahi-qt3-1 libavahi-qt3-dev libmagick9 libruby1.8 "   is the list i got....
<joe3k> what's actually the avahi stuff, does a usual user need this?
<Kim^J> Hey all! Is there a program that works like the soundrecorder in Windows? Need something to check if my mic is working...
<intelikey> Need to get 4722kB of archives.  After unpacking 32.8kB of additional disk space will be used.
<intelikey>  Avahi is a fully LGPL framework for Multicast DNS Service Discovery.
<joe3k> krec
<[Relic] > tried reinstalling stuff but nothing yet
<joe3k> yeah i found that already out ...
<murchadh> Kim^J: Try Audacity!
<joe3k> murchadh: hmmm does it work with alsa?
<Kim^J> murchadh: Naahh... just need to check if my mic is working... :D
<joe3k> i remember having similar problem few months ago
<joe3k> almost everything supported only oss
<[Relic] > back to the xconfig problem
<anika> intelikey: My favourite was upgrading to dapper. After getting 900+ MB 200 MB were freed up on the hard drive
<anika> That's just sweet
<joe3k> yeah and 20 apps were missing ... know that :)
<Kim^J> mirshafie: __osh__ Go to #ubuntu-se Hejsan!
<joe3k> [Relic] : did you already reboot?
<intelikey> mmm there is no xconfig problem,  apt-get remove xorg     no problem  :)
<joe3k> intelikey: hehe
<__osh__> Where's php4 in dapper? I need it since php5 isn't working so well for me.
<intelikey> anika heh yeah.
<joe3k> real programmers use copy con program.exe
<[Relic] > I can reboot w/o problems I just can't activate glx without problems andthen reboot
<intelikey> yeah it did remove several things.
<[Relic] > so how does one make a list of installed things into a text file so I can reinstall a billion things once I install again
<joe3k> [Relic] : well now i'm not sure what's actually not working for you now .... if you select eg "Driver" nv, does the X start up?
<__osh__> [Relic] : dpkg -l >> applist.txt
<Kim^J> __osh__: just sudo apt-get install php4 ?
<intelikey> dpkg -l >> textfile
<[Relic] > the driver is nv but it want nvidia
<__osh__> Kim^J: No php4 when I try. Only php5.
<intelikey> i said it first... just lagging...
<intelikey> :)
<joe3k> [Relic] : ok but does it work at least with nv? no 3d, but it shouldn't crash at least
<intelikey> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kim^J> __osh__: The other channel.
<[Relic] > nothing with glx or ogl works that includes any of the system information panels
<joe3k> __osh__: ine dgy it's in universe
<__osh__> Noted.
<joe3k> [Relic] : you mean the X doesn't crash, only the glx apps don't work?
<__osh__> joe3k: I'm on dapper unfortunatly. I find this very strange.
<joe3k> __osh__: it's there, http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/source/php4
<bioticpro>  Hello, anybody get TV-out working on ATI cards?  Mine won't work
<joe3k> __osh__: do you have universe repo enabled?
<__osh__> joe3k: No, but I don't think I need that for php4, do I?
<joe3k> __osh__: you do, it's in universe repo
<__osh__> joe3k: Ahh. Odd but OK. I'll enable it. That should help then. =)
<BluesKaj> joe3k, which ATI tv card ? ...I'm using TVWonder pro and itworks ok , except the audio has to be fed seperately into the soundcard
<slow-motion> n8
<joe3k> BluesKaj: -> bioticpro :)
<bioticpro> BluesKaj, Radeon 9000 vivo card
<BluesKaj> ok
<myselfhimself> hi
<[Relic] > what was that url again?
<myselfhimself> where should I go to be able to show my wi
<myselfhimself> ndows's headers?
<myselfhimself> they are hidden
<Hawkwind> !hidden | myselfhimself
<ubotu> myselfhimself: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<BluesKaj> bioticpro, fancy card ... dunno about that one
<myselfhimself> Hawkwind: that is not what I wanted but I thank you
<Hawkwind> myselfhimself: Then what are you looking for ?
<myselfhimself> I was looking for the File, Edit insert .. plus the cross and square buttons to maximize and minimize the window
<myselfhimself> those are not present on all of my windows
<[Relic] > this just isn't working I think it would be best to reinstall is 6.10 stable?
<user-land> less tested then 6.04, [Relic] .
<murchadh> spider-worm: I've never really gotten the Windows keys to work (except as modifiers). Never spent much time at it, but if you need a new layout its Control Panel>Regional & Accessibility>Keyboard Layout.
<[Relic] > so I should stick with 6.06?
<Hawkwind> myselfhimself: Ahhh, I've had that issue.  I just chose a different theme in kcontrol
<spider-worm> murchadh: i dont have it working as a modifier either
<[Relic] >  and is there any possiblity of simply installing over this install, or should I just wipe the disk?
<spider-worm> i WANT it to work as a modifier key
<spider-worm> murchadh: there are no layouts in the regional & accessibility > keyboard layouts list
<myselfhimself> Hawkwind: ok thank you
<myselfhimself> I will try that
<user-land> [Relic] , you can keep your home directory if you back it up or move it to its own partition.
<graft> err, when i try to install kompile, i get:   kompile: Depends: kdesu but it is not installable
<murchadh> spider-worm: You need to install them with something like adept.
<graft> packages are up to date... what gives?
<spider-worm> murchadh: what package do i look for
<murchadh> spider-worm: Then enable them in Control Panel.
<spider-worm> murchadh: im no linux noob, i just have no idea what package would contain keyboard layouts
<spider-worm> if not xkb
<graft> spider-worm: what file are you looking for?
<spider-worm> graft: a package that contains keyboard layouts
<graft> ergh, i mean, if you know a specific filename, just search for it on packages.ubuntu.com
<spider-worm> i dont know a filename
<graft> well, shit. um.
<joe3k> gn
<graft> spider-worm: that shit seems to be in xkeyboard-config
<[Relic] > Are there any known major problems with edgy or should I install 6.06 and wait to emerge later?
<spider-worm> hmmm says i already have it installed
<spider-worm> [Relic] : if you use PPTP at all you might consider waiting until they fix some problems
<[Relic] > guess if I don't know what that stands for I am probably not using it  :)
<dimanish> hi, i'm new user of kubuntu
<[Relic] > I'll go with 6.06 and upgrade it later since I have the livecd here anyway
<[Relic] > got my install list, need to find my repository list so I can simply overwrite the new one  :)
<dimanish> uhh... Konversation is very powerfull rss client... great!
<graft> my ham-plank is bosta
<dimanish> and what talk about in this channel? about kubuntu? :)
<jfro> how do i install a bitmap font? pcf? i used installer, it put it in /usr/local/share/fonts which is one of the FontPath in xorg.conf but it still doesn't show up as available
<[Relic] > is there a way to make new partitions so I can simply back up my info on this drive only using 12% so space isn't a problem but only 2 partitions on it
<nagyv> [Relic] : yes, there is a program called qtparted, but if you still have unused space for a new partition, then you can create a new partition using system settings->Disk&filesystems
<murchadh> [Relic] : You'll need to resize the existing partitions and create new ones in the free space.
<markus_> <part
<Raven301> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jfro> stupid font won't show up
<[Relic] > used the whole disk so I would need something that repartitions w/o destroying existing
<rudenstam> uhmm.. a general linux question: I know how to use find to find all files by a specific user, but how would I go about to find all files that's owned by anyone except that user ?
<nagyv> [Relic] : use qtparted
<esben> rudenstam: Find should be able to do that (but it will take some time)
<rudenstam> esben: yeah, but I'm unsure how to tell it to do it :)
<rudenstam> how to negate the -user
<esben> try -not :p
<xst> After upgrading to edgy, all the moutpoints listed in /etc/fstab are being mounted - even if they have a "noauto"-option. Why are they mounted and how can I disable this auto mounting?
<nagyv> is there any firewall installed by default on ubuntu? I would like to open up a port, nmap says it's open, but external parties still see it as closed.
<esben> rudenstam: Try -not or just \!
<rudenstam> esben: like -not -user root ?
<esben> nagyv: Try sudo iptables --list
<esben> nagyv: But I doubt anything is installed
<esben> rudenstam: yes
<esben> nagyv: Most likely, you have a router in front or are NAT'ed
<hades> how i can make my kubuntu 6.06 to the new one i mean the edgy one, but i want to change my evirnoment for gnome ??
<hades> but the new gnome gnome 2.0
<nagyv> esben: I have an adsl router, but I have already set it up (I think at least, is there a way to check it?)
<nagyv> hades: I think it would be better to change once you upgraded
<nagyv> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<esben> nagyv: only by logging into the router and doing it whatever it takes there
<fribuntu> hades: you could just install from scratch (don't forget to backup first), or you could uninstall kde and then "sudo apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade"
<esben> nagyv: if it is port 25, most ISP's block it (and won't turn it off)
<nagyv> esben: it's 4662
<esben> nagyv: To check for NAD, see if your IP afress is 10.x.x.x or 192.168.x.x. If it is, it is surely NAT'ed
<hades> can i install gnome 2.0 with this evirnoment
<hades> ?
<esben> s/NAD/NAT/
<hades> i eman 6.06 ?
<hades> i mean 6.06
<hades> ?
<nagyv> it's 192.168, but as I said, I administer this nat (adsl router)
<Lars_G> Small ubuntu-debian question. I manually deleted the init script off an app, now I want to reinstall it, but since it's considered part of the config, reinstalling the package doesn't installs the init script. what was the apt-get option to have it installed too? since I can't find it on the man
<esben> hades: to install the gnome desktop, get ubuntu-desktop
<esben> hades: (It's in Adept)
<esben> hades: You could also keep KDE installed and just choose GDM as a login manager somewhere :o)
<brett_> I am attempting to configure my graphic settings and I have messed them up several times to the point where i need to reinstall the os. Is there a way to reset the settings to the last known good config from the command line?
<esben> brett_: Try dpkg reconfigure xorg
<esben> brett_: Not quite sure what the package is... but waity
<unix_infidel> `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<unix_infidel> minus backticks
<brett_> esben: if i type dpkg it might fix itL
<unix_infidel> brett_: no, fire up console, su to root
<intelikey> I am attempting to configure my graphic settings and I have messed them up several times to the point where i need to reinstall the os.  <<--- this is not M$ reboot windows.  you don't need to reload to fix a config problem.         sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<unix_infidel> and enter that command at the command prompt minus sthe backticks.
<intelikey> su to root unix_infidel hehhe
<Lars_G> Please?
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<esben> Lars_G: Working on it
<tk_> hi :)    can help me anyone help with a problem with adept ? : i tried to install wmware-player ... the packagees will load ...but when adept show the install bar it hangs on 37 %  ... i press the "show details" - button and i can see a half window with the wmware-player installer   ...but i think the installer wants a input link "ok" or "yes" or "next"   but i can see it on the half part of the windows which is visible . cann anyone tell me
<tk_>  what shall i do ?
<brett_> thanks
<unix_infidel> intelikey: what's so funny?
<brett_> does anyone know anything about multiple monitors
<esben> Lars_G: Try dpkg-reconfigure  package. If that doesn't help...ask again :)
<intelikey> unix_infidel default ubuntu su wont work.   no root passwd
<Lars_G> o.o
<Lars_G> right
<unix_infidel> intelikey: ahhh, you are right.  i keep forgetting that i set that up a long time ago :P
<flaccid> ah its nice having kubuntu at work now
<esben> Beddie time, night everyone!
<murchadh> tk_: Try by starting adept from a terminal - and the that input window opens in the terminal you used to start adept. Enabling you too interact with it. There is likely a better solution but this is how I overcame this problem.
<Lars_G> Anyhow anyone can help me?
<tk_> ah thx...starting from terminal with sudo "kdesu adept" ?
<Lars_G> what was the command to have apt-get reinstall a package including files considered to be "config" like the init script?
<brett_> I am trying to configure multiple monitors. Has anyone here done this before
<[Relic] > where's the repository list stored locally?
<sYnie> hey there, i've got a little question: what is the best way to distribute programs for linux users, that aren't advanced. for example, when i am using a library in a program, that isn't that easy to compile. there are a lot of *.bin files out there. but it isn't the best way to distribute the compiled libraries with the program, is it?
<Search4Lancer> so I'm finally upgrading to Edgy now that I figured out what I was doing wrong
<[Relic] > I have been using adpet for so long  :)
<brett_> ????
<Search4Lancer> and I get this:
<[Relic] > adept  :)
<Search4Lancer> 883 upgraded, 135 newly installed, 21 to remove and 35 not upgraded, Need to get 739MB of archives.
<Search4Lancer> :-D
<fribuntu> sYnie: You always want to distribute the source.
<murchadh> [Relic] : /etc/apt/sources.list
<fribuntu> sYnie: It is the philosophy around Linux/OSS. Source compatibility, not binary.
<intelikey> sYnie depending on the system.   a .deb or a .rpm
<trappist> sYnie: I would distribute statically compiled binaries for ease of installation, and the source code separately to be a good open source guy
<fribuntu> sYnie: You could find out, what the target system is and then generate them a ready-to-install package including dependencies.
<fribuntu> trappist: Boo :) Static binaries ... tsk tsk
<unix_infidel> lol
<unix_infidel> and we're back to, which is the best way to distribute.
<trappist> <3 static binaries for some purposes
<unix_infidel> nerds are like effing def jam sometimes.
<fribuntu> unix_infidel: source tar :)
<trappist> unix_infidel: both!
<sYnie> sure, i'll distribute the source, too.
<trappist> lots of projects distribute source, debs, rpms *and* binary tarballs
<sYnie> but what about libraries, that aren't designed to be compiled statically ?
<[Relic] > woo!  all my "important" stuff fits on 3dvds and a CD  :)  probably because the vast majority of my "important" stuff is 3d art and all the files for the game I am making  :)
<fribuntu> sYnie: You should not circumvent the package manager.
<nagyv> brett_: I am actually also interested in your problem, but not now. So I google a bit, and this seems to be useful (and long :)) http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-82109.html
<intelikey> trappist yes i like static/stand alone  apps.   always have.
<nagyv> the best response comes from sleepkreep, he is just before the last
<[Relic] > back later time to repartition and see if I can reinstall enough of this stuff to make it workable again  :)
<Bubba_Gump> is there a simple way to kill a process in Kooboontoo ?
<Ace2016> killall?
<Ace2016> press ctrl+esc
<Ace2016> and then kill any app you've launched
<intelikey> xtop top kill killall ^C
<Bubba_Gump> thanks :D
<trappist> and xkill
<trappist> aka ctrl-alt-esc
<intelikey> yeah not an exhostive list.....
<unix_infidel> someone should really create a factoid on the proper way to kill a process instead of killall or kill -9
<Bubba_Gump> very nice :))
<trappist> intelikey: what is xtop
<Ace2016> i love ctrl+alt+esc but doesn't always get rid of everything, like killing winamp in wine will leave the music playing
<unix_infidel> trappist: gui top
<unix_infidel> :P
<Ace2016> but its great for killing opera which freezes a lot
<trappist> unix_infidel: doesn't seem to be in the repos
<intelikey> trappist form xutils package i think not a default but it's a gui'd top
<trappist> ah
* unix_infidel prefers htop above all.
<trappist> I've seen htop
<trappist> I remember it being pretty slick
<intelikey> xtop comes with xclock xbiff and friends.
<elias_> des beryl work for kubuntu?
<elias_> have xgl running
<elias_> works perfectly fine in ubuntu
<trappist> I never did get any of that working very well in kde, without using a non-kde window manager (not kwin), which sucks
<ubuntu> witam @ll
<elias_> can I use something else than kwin without introducing any new problems?
<intelikey> trappist yeah i use twm for that stuff.
<elias_> and how would I set that up?
<raffiik`> from where i can download XGL for kubuntu ?
<raffiik`> please help me..
<unix_infidel> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<trappist> intelikey: does that do any better than, say, gnome-window-decorator at keeping track of kde windows?
<danboid> Anyone know of a edgy repos that has lxdvdrip?
<brett_> which version of linux is Kubuntu? Linux IA32, Linux IA64, Linux AMD64/EM64T, FreeBSD, or Solaris?
<intelikey> hehhe idk...   it's/i'm  minimalist full gui in less than 100m
<raffiik`> ubotu thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trappist> brett_: freebsd and solaris are not linux, but kubuntu is available for ia32, ia64 and amd64
<ubuntu> hi
<danboid> and ppc
<danboid> and sparc too, ithought
<trappist> brett_: and others
<brett_> trappist: are those references to the processor?
<danboid> yes
<trappist> brett_: the architecture, yeah
<brett_> trappist: oh
<ubuntu> just testing this kubuntu.. seems pretty annoying to switch from xp to it
<brett_> trappist: what is the easiest way to figure out which one I am running?
<danboid> ubuntu: use xp then
<trappist> brett_: if you're in linux, cat /proc/cpuinfo.  if you're in windows, and you don't know, the safe bet is i386
<ubuntu> can't see any of my files, can't read pdfs.. and i would have to format one partition
<brett_> trappist: cool thanks
<intelikey> ubuntu yeah and ?
<ubuntu> intelikey: yeah and i would like to see my files etc :)
<brett_> i am trying to configure dual monitors and everytime I hit the test button the screen goes grey and black and never returns to normal
<danboid> anyone know where i can get lxdvdrip packages for edgy?
<brett_> when you hit the test button in Monitor and Display what are you supposed to see?
<intelikey> ubuntu 1 your file can be seen.  mount the partition.  2 pdf is supported by both adobe and gnu/linux  3 to install any os it's advisable to format a partition for it....    anything else ?
<Bubba_Gump> brett_: that happens here, too
<Bubba_Gump> brett_: i've a SiS (the horror!) integrated thingy
<brett_> Bubba_Gump: Is it supposed to do that?
<ubuntu> intelikey: how do i do 1?
<Bubba_Gump> brett_: and the screen turns grey and black with a big 'X' for the cursor
<Bubba_Gump> brett_: I assume not
<brett_> Bubba_Gump: Yes that is right.. how do i fix that?
* Bubba_Gump shrugs
<Bubba_Gump> i'd love to know, too :)
<danboid> Is there a site like apt-get.org where I can search for ubuntu packages in 3rd party repositories?
<intelikey> ubuntu  command line;  sudo fdisk -l     <-- that will show the partitions addressing,   example might be /dev/hda1  ntfs      then  sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/
<ubuntu> intelikey: if i mount them, would they still work in xp?
<brett_> does anyone know how to solve my problem?
<amigrave> since edgy, anyone noticed huge increase of openoffice crashes when using images in documents ?
<intelikey> ubuntu yes.   mounting makes them accessable, it doesn't change them.     that mount command is very flexable  you can allow read only access   or read + write to special users or world writable.    -o umask=000   will make world writable.
<danboid> brett: i've noticed that if you change res under ubuntu you normally have to restart before it kicks in
<fdoving> danboid: logout and hit alt+e should be enought.
<Admiral_Chicago> can someone help me figure out why nothing is showing in the system tray, like programs that have a system tray icon don't display
<cpk1> ?? you dont have to restart ubuntu if you change resolution
<brett_> danboid: i am not changing the res... i am changing monitors
<Admiral_Chicago> like amarok, konversation etc
<[Relic] > is there anyway of using qtparted to break up a large partition w/o losing the data on it?
<trappist> Admiral_Chicago: you probably don't have the system tray applet in your kicker
<Admiral_Chicago> trappist: i just thought about that
<brett_> danboid: I will not hit apply changes because then i the settings are ussually screwed and i cannot get into the graphical environment
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks
<ubuntu> intelikey: ok. and where would i find a complete list of commands and the working order in which i would be supposed to proseed?
<cpk1> [Relic] : yes, you can resize the remaining free space you have
<brett_> trappist: Do you know of anything that might fix my problem. The monitor test button causes a black and grey screen that will not go away?
<archangel_> hey is there a way to find out (without looking in my box) how fast my memory is? I forgot.
<ubuntu> intelikey: i.g. kinda like linux commands for noobs :)
<trappist> brett_: I never got the gui config tools to work right with a dual display.  I had to edit my xorg.conf by hand.
<[Relic] > cpk1 : there are 2 paritions 10G swap and the rest for data (ext3)
<trappist> [Relic] : are you on an amd64 box?
<brett_> trappist: really? that stinks, Can you help me set mine up?
<BluesKaj> wow 10G swap !
<intelikey> ubuntu  if you want to learn just a little about mounting  file systems    type man mount   in a terminal.    a "complete list of commands"  hehhe i don't think you want that but     ls /bin /sbin /usr/*bin | less    will display most all the commands on the linux system.
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<murchadh> WOW again on the 10G swap!
<[Relic] > nope not amd64, just the occasional huge pic for rendering
<intelikey> !cli | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<cpk1> [Relic] : how much ram do you have?
<[Relic] > figured I keep it large enough so when I finally have 3G ram I will be set  :)
<archangel_> does anybody know?
<trappist> [Relic] : 10G is WAY overboard unless you're 64bit - you can't even address more than 4GB
<archangel_> is a 10gig swap legal?       lol
<[Relic] > I am sure it never uses all of it but I didn't want to have to resize a lot once I get a better system  :)
<intelikey> archangel_ cat /proc/meminfo  might tell you.... doesn't work on all systems.
<BluesKaj> I'm on an AMD64 box but I'm running x86 cuz the64bit dapper didn't see most of my hardware
<cpk1> [Relic] : if you have 3gig of ram then you shouldnt even need a swap
<archangel_> thanks
<trappist> brett_: I maybe could if I had mine handy, but I don't have a dual display anymore
<[Relic] > cpk1, guess you have never done any 3d rendering  :)
<unix_infidel> no swap is a bad diea.
<intelikey> archangel_ i don't know what the max swap size is...  but ram size is a kernel compile time option.   up to 128g iirc
<unix_infidel> even if you have 5GB swap, you should give yourself atleast 512MB
<T3hWiz0rd> so is kubuntu ever gonna address this issue of the powersaver settings not writing to their config files?
<BluesKaj> I'm running !G RAM & 1G swap and the monitor shows the swap doesn't get used
<unix_infidel> erm, if you have 5GB physical you should give youself 512MB
<unix_infidel> ***
<T3hWiz0rd> or is it gonna remain an open bug until the end of kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> 1G Ram
<intelikey> BluesKaj no gig of ram ? lol
<[Relic] > anyway who cares, about that, is there a way to repartition the ext3 section for roughly 112G on this drive to more than one section?
<archangel_> the command worked, but no speed
<cpk1> at the most you should just have your swap be double your ramsize
<brett_> trappist: ok cool.. i found a wiki that might help me.. thanks
<cpk1> [Relic] : you can resize existing free space
<[Relic] > how?
<BluesKaj> 1G Ram, intelikey
<unix_infidel> intelikey: his RAM is made out of anti-matter
<intelikey> archangel_ i meant that that info isn't in meminfo on all systems.
<unix_infidel> shaBAM!
<intelikey> :)
<archangel_> ahhh, ok
<archangel_> gotcha
<BluesKaj> my typing skills suck!
<intelikey> back in a bit.
<archangel_> guess I will have to take out the sim
<archangel_> oh well
<archangel_> thanks
<[Relic] > there appears to be no way of dividing up the big section with qtparted
<archangel_> I found a deal on memory and I want to see if that is the speed I need.
<ubuntu> intelikey: har, thank you. one last question: when i format the partition, do i have to make an a individual partition for swap or can i use the same partition as for the kubuntu system, or a 2gb allready made swap partition which i made for xp?
<[Relic] > only allowing me property format and delete
<BluesKaj> [Relic] , I recomend GParted ..it works very well ...the live cd is the way to go
<archangel_> 512 meg ddr pc 3200 for $9.99
<Admiral_Chicago> archangel_: where=
<Admiral_Chicago> and also, depends on your motherboard
<cpk1> [Relic] : you can use cfdisk
<archangel_> Admiral_Chicago: tigerdirect.com
<archangel_> sweet place
<BluesKaj> [Relic] , I was able to increase the ext3partition , shrink the NTFS to 50G from 100G and increase the swap from 500MB to 1G with GParted .
<Admiral_Chicago> let me check in, thanks i need some more ram
<cpk1> cfdisk has an option (n) to use free space
<Admiral_Chicago> archangel_: thanks, how old is your motherboard
<archangel_> between tigerdirect and that egg place, life is good
<archangel_> all most neww
<archangel_> few months I think
* topic unset by pet on #kubuntu
<Dr_willis> ?
<pet> que __________
<Dr_willis> 'this space for rent' :)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:pet] : todos los chupa  media y ____ vienen aca
<archangel_> brb going to check mem speed
<[Relic] > is there a way to install gparted on the live cd?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:pet] : jajajajaajajnjajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajjajajajajjjajajajajajajajjajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajjajajajajjajajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajaja
<pet> ajjajajajaa
<pet> jajjajajajaja
<pet> jajajajajajja
<Dr_willis> i thought it was on there [Relic] 
<pet> jajajajajajajaja
<pet> jajajajajajajajajaj
<pet> jajajajajajajajajajajaj
<cpk1> [Relic] : try using cfdisk
<BluesKaj> [Relic] , it is a live cd : http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=115843&package_id=173828
<[Relic] > qtparted is on this one
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:pet] : orlug ar a bitch
<pet> y
<pet> ty
<pet> y
<pet> y
<pet> yy
<pet> yyyy
* mode/#kubuntu [+o trappist]  by ChanServ
<pet> y
<pet> y
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*i=dp@190.48.132.*]  by trappist
* pet was kicked off #kubuntu by trappist (trappist)
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks
<trappist> anybody remember the topic? :)
<Dr_willis> 'this space for rent' :)
<BluesKaj> GParted for the "W"
<[Relic] >  *** The channel topic is "Kubuntu Support Channel | Edgy has Landed  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage".
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:trappist] : this space for rent
<trappist> better than what it was
<[Relic] > :)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:BluesKaj] : GParted for the win!
<trappist> gmalex__: you joined recently - do you know what the topic was?
<raytray25> o_0
<andrepose> I have three network cards connected on an ubuntu dapper server, all three show up in lspci and ip show list but only one when I ifconfig, How do I change this?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:trappist] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Edgy has Landed  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
* mode/#kubuntu [-o trappist]  by trappist
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i looked back at my log, couldn't find it
<BluesKaj> yay
<trappist> thanks [Relic] 
<ubuntu> could someone please tell me that do i have to make a partition of its own for swap files or could i just use the system partition?
<cpk1> andrepose: ifconfig eth# ipaddress up/down?
<flaccid> anyone else had set output shell script ?
<BluesKaj> [Relic] , I strongly suggest uyou download and burn GParted to cd ...it's an .iso live cd file
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu what does your fstab look like? its in /etc/fstab
<trappist> flaccid: huh?
<cpk1> BluesKaj: he should be able to easy repartition free space with cfdisk =)
<eilker_> ftp://localhost is working but ftp://myip  is not working , could anyone help me ??  /vsftpd here
<flaccid> typing the command set outputs a shell script instead of running the command
<BluesKaj> Gparted  live cd is so much easier and safer , cpk1
* mode/#kubuntu [+o trappist]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+t]  by trappist
* mode/#kubuntu [-o trappist]  by trappist
<cpk1> "safer"? pretty sure both have high user error chance =P
<Dr_willis> the gparted live cd - is handy. theres many other rescue-live-cd;s out also.
<ubuntu> Admiral_Chicago: i'm in the /etc. how can i display fstab?
<Admiral_Chicago> it's a file, scroll down to fstab
<Admiral_Chicago> or just run kate /etc/fstab
<cpk1> or do cat /etc/fstab
<Dr_willis> or 'more /etc/fstab'
<Dr_willis> or ...... :) heh heh...
<cpk1> less /etc/fstab =P
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. is there a script somewhere that can send a file to a pastebin web site and return the pastebin url?
<Dr_willis> that could be handy.
<ubuntu> Admiral_Chicago: umm.. "invalid or uninitialized input device 166" :)
<ubuntu> btw i'm running live cd now
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  thats just a message from X about the touchpad/wacom tablet. :)
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu: ah that's because you don't have an fstab.
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu so what aru you trying to do? i know you want to add swap between to partitions (am i correct)
<luca> hi everyone
<ubuntu> Admiral_Chicago: i'm thinking about clearing one of my old xp partitions for kubuntu and just thought how to do the partitioning correcly with one try :)
<Admiral_Chicago> well what you want to do is delete it compeltly, (my method) and do not create another filesystem, whn you are installing you would choose "install on largest available free space"
<ubuntu> Admiral_Chicago: the installing program said something about swap _partition_ or something so i was thinking that do i really have to have a individual partition for swap files or can i just define a space from kubuntus new partition?
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu: wait do you have any linux partitions installed right now
<ubuntu> Admiral_Chicago: nope, only xp. and my hds are pretty much used up. i was thinking about sacrificing my games partition for this :/
<NemesisUK> hi, kde freezes on me sometimes, I can move the mouse left and right but thats all, what could be causing this?
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu i'd advised, but not neccesary to keep a swap partition, swap helped the system performence under heavy loads
<eilker_> ftp://localhost is working but ftp://myip  is not working , could anyone help me ??  /vsftpd here
<ubuntu> Admiral_Chicago: i guess i do pretty heavy work because this is one reason i'm moving away from xp.. so i would have to make a swap partition? e.g. i can't put the kubuntu system files and the swap files in to same partition?
<luca> does anyone know how to unlock a package from the command line?
<Admiral_Chicago> have the installer partiton it automatically
<steveire> luca: sudo aptitude unhold <package>
<steveire> I think
<luca> steveire: thanks!
<Admiral_Chicago> like i said i would use the "automatically partiton largest available free space"
<Admiral_Chicago> it'll make everything for you, including the swap
<ubuntu> Admiral_Chicago: ok thanx for the help. I guess I intall a new hd at this point (snarf!:) which has been only sitting there for months
<luca> steveire: it seems to function, thanks a lot, after I had blocked gaim with synaptic I was unable to unlock it :)
<JohnFlux> what can I use to do basic editing to a movie file
<ubuntu> byebye
<luca> steveire: I think
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu do that first, because you'll want the boot loader to know it ekists
<steveire> no problem Note that aptitude hold <package> is the opposite.
<ubuntu> oki
<Admiral_Chicago> JohnFlux: Kino
<ubuntu> bye
<Admiral_Chicago> i believe, i never used it but it's in Kmenu as Kino video editor
<rogeriogomes> I have a problem with a Firefox Web Browser. The page is load, but after Firefox close.
<rogeriogomes> Can i fix this ?
<luca> steveire: it does not function very well
<steveire> luca: Type aptitude show gaim. and look at the State part
<steveire> It should say [held]  if it is held
<luca> oki
<luca> steveire: it says not installed (configuration files present)
<steveire> then sudo aptitude install gaim
<luca> ok, let me check just a thing
<steveire> ok
<archangel_> sweet ddr 3200 the exact kind on sale
<luca> synaptc STILL sees it as held
* intelikey is back
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: did you get XMMS working?
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago no. never have tried.
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago i don't think i have it installed.
<luca> uhm ok the beta 3 is installed..
<Admiral_Chicago> hm, well i dunno how to help
<Admiral_Chicago> just curious
<bLaZeD> can anyone help me with this....it keeps saying this package cant be authncated.....but ive imported a few keys....... http://pastebin.ulteo.us/223
#kubuntu 2006-11-14
<bLaZeD> and its a pain in the butt to have to say yes ech time
<eilker>  ftp://localhost is working but ftp://myip  is not working , could anyone help me ??  /vsftpd here
<lupine_85> presumably it's bound to 127.0.0.1 but not your external IP
<lupine_85> modify the config file as needed
<eilker> lupine_85: could you tell me more? newbie here...
<eilker> lupine_85: i forwarded 20 and 21. ports already
<lupine_85> I've no idea about the config file for vsftpd, sorry
<lupine_85> it'll be in /etc somewhere
<lupine_85> look for the option that tells it what IP addresses to bind to, and add yourip to that
<eilker> lupine_85: this is my conf file...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31563/
<lupine_85> like I said, no idea. maybe it's the "listen" line. maybe it isn't. check the application's man page, or the website, or $random_tutorial
<eilker> ok thanx anyway:)
<luca> steveire: I am unable to install the deb package of gaim 2 beta 5, it stays fixed at 3 (repos)
<steveire> I'm pretty sure beta 3 is the latest in my repos. Have you got strange repos?
<luca> no no I have not, but I have downloaded the beta 5 rpm, converted with alien...
<luca> it does not install it, kpackage says result=
<luca> 1
<bubu1uk> eilker: sorry, just came to pc. what's ur problem with ftp?
<steveire> luca: I can't help you so. Sorry.
<luca> steveire: no problem, thanks anyway :)
<lupine_85> luca: the install scripts inside the rpm-now-deb are probably returning an error, which is understandable given that they're written for a completely different system layout
<lupine_85> building from source would be your best bet
<eilker> bubu1uk: i wanna serve ftp server over internet, it only works in local
<eilker> bubu1uk: ftp://localhost is working but ftp://myip  is not working ...
<luca> lupine_85: I feared so
<bubu1uk> eilker: from same machine?
<eilker> bubu1uk: yes sir
<lupine_85> or you could hax0r the script files if you were desperate, but alien is an ugly hack at best
<eilker> bubu1uk: i already forwarded 20 and 21. ports...
<luca> I will wait for the official version I guess...which i will install via console as synaptic is quite stupid with the holding :(
<bubu1uk> it never works from same machine that way.
<Gul3> hello! i got some trouble with to get sound out of my computer.. i got one integrated sound cad, and one sound blaster live card. i want to use SBL. i just installed kubuntu. pretty noob to linux
<eilker> bubu1uk: and this is my conf file...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31563/
<bubu1uk> do u want me to try to connect to it? i got ftp, works ftp, not public ip
<bubu1uk> eilker: already checked ur conf file
<eilker> bubu1uk: ok i can give my ip to you , may i message it to you?
<bubu1uk> eilker: no problem
<bubu1uk> eilker: also, u want it as absolutely oopened for anonymous login (as u have it in conf file)
<eilker> bubu1uk: i dont care for it, just i wanna learn this, i can close it after, not important information in this pc
<bLaZeD> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<luca> bye
<[cf] nightrid3r> eilker: you should, anonymous ftp acces with write rights will turn your box into a nice warez dump
<Gul3> omg, i quitted by mistake. can i please get the 2 multimedia links one more time...? sorry
<Admiral_Chicago> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Admiral_Chicago> Gul3: that one?
<Gul3> thanks!
<ubuntu> hey guys
<eilker> [cf] nightrid3r:thanx it is already working now:)
<[cf] nightrid3r> eilker: i know, i uploaded something :)
<ubuntu> hi guys
<eilker> ahahah:)
<eilker> let me see:)
<ubuntu> im running ubuntu from a live cdand its pretty cool
<ubuntu> my sound isnt working though
<ubuntu> I have to restart
<eilker> [cf] nightrid3r:check http one too:)
<bitchslapper> hey people, can't get my Dell 1500 Wireless to work, I just installed ndiswrapper, installed the driver did a ndiswrapper -m .. but don't know what to do next, iwconfig still shows no extensions
<ruisu> hey, hello , SU gives me an Authentification error, wats happening?
<bitchslapper> ndiswrapper -l says that driver is installed and hardware is present.
<[cf] nightrid3r> eilker: nice :D
<bubu1uk> ruisu: root account is disallowed by default.
<ruisu> yeah.... i cant run adept manager anymore... :S
<bubu1uk> eilker: what's name of that babe on webpage?
<bubu1uk> ruisu: sudo?
<eilker> so beautiful right:))) i think mandy moore
<max__> salut
<max__> tous le ;onde
<max__> monde
<bubu1uk> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ruisu> sudo?
<ruisu> i dununo, i run from k menu...
<ruisu> sudo -i retunrs this:
<ruisu> >>> sudoers file:syntax error, line 0~9 <<<<
<[cf] nightrid3r> ruisu: you can't su in a clean install, root has no password set, use sudo
<bubu1uk> ruisu: check /etc/sudoers file then
<ruisu> nono, i mean, suddently, i cant sudo, i think the sudoers file is wrong, in something
<ruisu> ok
<ruisu> wow
<ruisu> its empy :O
<ruisu> i think smb4k messed up that file...
<ruisu> haha I see the sudoers file is protected...
<bubu1uk> ruisu: sudo cat /etc/sudoers will work?
<ruisu> bubu1uk, what can i do?
<ruisu> oh, lets se
<lupine_85> Real Users set a root password first
<lupine_85> everyone else boots into recovery mode
<ruisu> nope
<txus> hola
<ruisu> since its using sudo :P
<bubu1uk> lol
<txus> alguien que hable espaol
<ruisu> yo
<lupine_85> ruisu: reboot :(
<ruisu> :(
<ruisu> i already did
<ruisu> because of this
<ruisu> no avail...
<ruisu> txus, ya viste en el canal ubuntu-es?
<lupine_85> as in, into recovery mode
<bubu1uk> ruisu: what error u get when tryin to acces that file with sudo?
<lupine_85> where you will be root, and so can edit the file
<txus> no
<txus> perdon
<txus> en este mismo server
<ruisu> :P cheka ahi ;)
<txus> ???
<ruisu> txus,si, creo k si :)
<txus> gracias
<ruisu> txus, denada :)
<ruisu> oh
<ruisu> kubuntu-es, nose hehe
<ruisu> bubu1uk, http://pastebin.com/823742
<bubu1uk> lupine_85: good advice setting up root password. didn't know that. thought when root account dissabled, u cannot do it. lol
<bubu1uk> new thing i learned.
<lupine_85> sudo passwd is your friend
<lupine_85> but only if sudo is working
<bubu1uk> lol. done it allready. ;)
<bubu1uk> ruisu: seems like u really have to go to recovery mode.
<ruisu> mhm :S
<ruisu> ok, ill learn how to make a sudoers file ;) goodbye
<[cf] nightrid3r> ruisu: http://pastebin.com/823747 <--- contents of my sudoers file
<bubu1uk> hmm, ruisu left. lol. bit late. ;)
<[cf] nightrid3r> yeah :)
<bubu1uk> doesnt' know what he's missing. lol
<[cf] nightrid3r> duno if init 1 will allow him to log in
<[cf] nightrid3r> can't test it cos the first thing i did after install was set a root pass
<[cf] nightrid3r> the installer should realy tell the n00bs to set a root pass
<ruisu> yeah... any body could give me a copy of /etc/sudoer, please?
<[cf] nightrid3r> ruisu: http://pastebin.com/823747 <--- contents of my sudoers file
<ruisu> thanks :)
<[cf] nightrid3r> ruisu: try if init1 gives you acces to box as root
<ruisu> ok , out to recovery mode :S
<ruisu> init1?
<ruisu> ths script?
<ruisu> or what? XD
<[cf] nightrid3r> init 1 switches to single user mode
<[cf] nightrid3r> for maintenance stuff
<[cf] nightrid3r> as probably a last resort :/
<ruisu> hum, so how do i use that?
<[cf] nightrid3r> ruisu: hmmm you don't, got to be root to do that :(
<ruisu> i mean, how do i enter in init1 mode? :P
<[cf] nightrid3r> ruisu: you can't, i forgot you have to be root to do it
<[cf] nightrid3r> so recovery mode is all thats left
<ruisu> or i could try and boot the installation cd, and mount this partition and edit the sudoers with the copy?
<[cf] nightrid3r> ruisu: might work
<ruisu> :)
<ruisu> ok, umm the alternate cd doesnot have the gui live cd session?
<[cf] nightrid3r> ruisu: then you can have fun on the cli
<ruisu> what? the cli?
<ruisu> umm, ok, ill burn another normal cd...
<[cf] nightrid3r> ruisu: like command prompt in windoose
<hades> what program do i need to watch divx
<hades> on kubuntu
<hades> ??
<Omnifrog> mplayer?
<ruisu> oh, yeah, im ok with that :)
<ruisu> ok brb
<[cf] nightrid3r> hades: vlc
<thompa> hello, im having my bottom line or two cut off when I print on an HP lazerjet 1018
<delight> !Radeondriver
<thompa> it always worked before in ubuntu, not sure whats up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Radeondriver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<delight> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[cf] nightrid3r> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Omnifrog> !fair use rights
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fair use rights - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Omnifrog> how do you train that stupid bot?
<thompa> actually it looks like 3 last paragraphs are off page?
<hades> what program do i need to watch divx just vlc ?
<Ahmuck> i purchased a new hard drive, sata but have not sata cable.  if i use my current ide cable and then later decide to do sata, will i be able so switch?
<[cf] nightrid3r> hades: vlc will play almost all video formats see http://www.videolan.org
<thompa> Ahmuck: are you using an IDE hard drive then?
<Ahmuck> currently
<[cf] nightrid3r> Ahmuck: ide cable will not fit on sata drive
<Ahmuck> i have a sata/ide adapter
<delight> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver says full 2D acceleration for X600 / rv380 based cards ... how come it does not work right with resolutions higher then 1024 ? wouldn't call that full 2D support
<thompa> Ahmuck: well you will have to rinstall on that hard drive then, some sata controller support is not so good either
<[Relic] > qtpart and gpart don't work any other options?
<Ahmuck> er. nm, it goest the other way
<Ahmuck> oh, plz plz, i hope the sata controller works plz plz
<thompa> Ahmuck: is it nvidia?
<[cf] nightrid3r> Ahmuck: a sata cable is like $2
<Ahmuck> it's seagate, the sata controller, yes, nvidia
<Ahmuck> i suspect, as the mobo has nvida chip on it
<thompa> Ahmuck: nvidia is not open as far as sata controllers
<[cf] nightrid3r> np nvidia sata is supported
<thompa> it might be
<[Relic] > not sure if there is anything else to use to repartion a drive  :(
<thompa> mine boots with errors
<[cf] nightrid3r> nvidia doesn't supply sata drivers, they are in the official kernel
<Ahmuck> i have a sata cable at the other house, but i did not want to drive across town to get it
<[cf] nightrid3r> i'm running kubuntu on a 320GB sata nvidia nforce4
<thompa> yes i could tell the ones in the kernel were loaded
<probose> well, when i delete something in my Mp3 player, it somehow still there, in a folder called /.Trash-probose. So how do i totally format the mp3 player?
<thompa> my sata does not work without many boot errors though
<[cf] nightrid3r> probose: with the mp3 connected try emptying the trashcan
<thompa> im using an IDE drive right now
<probose> night i still with just 131mb free, and there is 0 files inside the mp3 player
<[cf] nightrid3r> probose: just to be safe i would use the mp3players format function if available
<probose> nightrid3r i dont have it -.-"
<[cf] nightrid3r> or remove the trash folder from the cli
<probose> uh?
<Homer> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ramiro_> hello
<[cf] nightrid3r> probose: cli == terminal
<probose> nightrid3r how do i format the mp3 from the terminal?
<probose> or how do i remove the trash from the cli?
<probose> i must fix my mp3 anyway :(
<[cf] nightrid3r> probose: do you have any SCSI or SATA disks
<probose> i think that my hd is sata
<wildchild> is there any way to upgrade or put in some plug ins into krita, couse I am working on graphic,...
<[cf] nightrid3r> probose: ok, open a terminal and type mount
<probose> then?
<[cf] nightrid3r> do you see a line that says /dev/sda......
<probose> yes i do
<flaccid> is firefox 2 backported to dapper yet officially?
<[cf] nightrid3r> ok give the full line
<probose> /dev/sda on /media/usbdisk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<[cf] nightrid3r> probose: type umount /dev/sda
<probose> and now?
<campbch> i have build-essential, but when i try to build a particular .c file it says it cant find aclocal? why is this?
<[cf] nightrid3r> probose: mkfs.vfat /dev/sda
<eilker> !nmap > eilker
<probose> mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<probose> mkfs.vfat: Will not try to make filesystem on full-disk device '/dev/sda' (use -I if wanted)
<[cf] nightrid3r> probose: mkfs.vfat /dev/sda -l
<probose> is this going to fuck firmware and things like it?
<campbch> !aclocal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aclocal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pointwood> hi, I want to report a hardware bug report about the card reader in my thinkpad - what info do I need to post? I have so far added lspci and dmesg | tail output - anything else I need to add?
<[cf] nightrid3r> probose: no it just formats
<probose> mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<probose> mkfs.vfat: option requires an argument -- l
<probose> Unknown option: ?
<[cf] nightrid3r> mkfs.vfat -l /dev/sda
<probose> isnt it -I instead -l?
<[Relic] > Anyone know of any way to repartion a large section by splitting it in 2 w/o having to delete everything from it to do it?   I need to reinstall this yet, but can't find away to repartitoin the drive
<[cf] nightrid3r> yes could be i'm haveing problems reading my monitor
<inteliwasp> How can I set myself full permission for my computer's web root?
<probose> o
<probose> ok
<probose> what now?
<[cf] nightrid3r> that should be it
<[cf] nightrid3r> unplug and replug the mp3
<ruisu> finally :) i entered in recovery mode, and i was root, and i saw that the sudoers file had the messages when running a program with sudo from console :P
<ruisu> kinda like BadMayocode X windows, and stuff :P and edited the  ;)
<probose> great!
<probose> it is working!
<ruisu> mayor//
<ruisu> :)
<probose> but everytime i wish to delete files i'll have to do it?
<[cf] nightrid3r> probose: no you could use the cli to remove them and bypass the trash stuff
<probose> how?
<[cf] nightrid3r> probose: rm /media/usbdisk/mp3todelete
<[cf] nightrid3r> probose: rm /media/usbdisk/*.mp3 to delete all mp3's
<[cf] nightrid3r> probose: btw you don't have a sata disk :)
<bLaZeD> im trying to use conky and its sayin it cant find tcp_portmon ...is there a package that contains this....as i cant seem to spt-get it
<[cf] nightrid3r> bLaZeD: i think its in tcpwrapper
<bLaZeD> [cf] nightrid3r, no package named that....
<[cf] nightrid3r> bLaZeD: try #conky they might be able to help
<coreymon77> are there any irc bouncers on apt?
<Search4Lancer> alright, I got an error while upgrading
<Search4Lancer> Unpacking replacement xkeyboard-config ...
<Search4Lancer> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Search4Lancer>  /var/cache/apt/archives/v4l-conf_3.95-4ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Search4Lancer> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<linuxbomb> edgy is stable right?
<Dr_willis> wow  'sun gpl's java'
<Dr_willis> http://www.linux-watch.com/news/NS4348361333.html
<aseigo> mismatched quotes.
* aseigo goes into pedantic compiler mode
<Search4Lancer> ......
<Dr_willis> one is an aposotpse :)
<Dr_willis>  Sun Considering GPL For OpenSolaris.
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> i have a friend
<coreymon77> linux newbie
<coreymon77> and his first linux is debian, just plain old normal debian (even after my countless kubuntu reccomendations)
<coreymon77> now he doesnt really like ti (having problems) and im trying to convince him that kubuntu is a better distro, especially for a linux newbie
<Dr_willis> considering how its basicially the same + lots of polish/tweaks to make things work.. :)  he needs to just try it and see.
<Bosonator> la
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: back!
<rkaprows> wow.. well aparently xing out doesnt close konversation im still logged in from lunchtime
<DaSkreech> rkaprows: Yeah I know try Ctrl+Q
<rkaprows> hey is there any way anyone knows of to rebind the search shortcut in linux firefox from ctrl j to ctrl e like windows
<coreymon77> exactly
<coreymon77> a bunch of polishes and tweaks to make things work
<coreymon77> thats what im trying to tell him
<Dr_willis> ubuntu/kubuntu has been the best disrto out of a dozen or so ive tried on my laptop also.
<rkaprows> as in the only distrobution that actualy is somewhat comprehensible to a newbie?
<coreymon77> me too
<coreymon77> ive tried so many you wouldnt believe
<coreymon77> kubuntu is the one i like and works well
<LeeJunFan> How can I take a bunch of home videos (mostly AVI) and burn them to DVD as a DVD, not svcd or emovix, etc... ?
<rkaprows> if you want an exciting experience try installing slackware as your first ever linux experience
<Dr_willis> LeeJunFan,  that book 'ubuntu hacks' mentioned how to do it.. but ive never done so.. there may be some guides/wiki pages  on the forums or wiki.
<rkaprows> actualy though the edgy package is quite polished,, a real step up from my last attempt at kubuntu
<Dr_willis> it was  not a 4 clicks and its done sort of thing. :)
<DaSkreech> I would bet k3b though
<Marck00> aigl in kubuntu exist?
<Dr_willis> Last i looked k3b dident convert video.
<Dr_willis> http://tovid.org - is what the "ubuntu hacks" books suggests
<rkaprows> is it possible im somehow missing some peoples replies in here.. it seems like im only seing one side of the conversation
<LeeJunFan> Dr_willis: figures. That's what I was afraid of. I've done it with transcode, but it was a pita. I was hoping that in the last few years something would have filled that gap.
<Dr_willis> LeeJunFan,  the process seems simple enough.. :) but in the book they take 4 pages to detail it.
<Dr_willis> heh
<LeeJunFan> Dr_willis: I can make vob's with ffmpeg but not the other files. haha
<Marck00> :S
<Marck00> any speak spanish?
<DaSkreech> !es | Marck00
<ubotu> Marck00: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Dr_willis> they seem to use 'dvdauthor' for that stuff also LeeJunFan
<cpk1> LeeJunFan: actually kmediafactory should do it for you
<DaSkreech> rkaprows: Like which half?
<Marck00> ooh
<Marck00> thx
<flake> how do i change themes using emerald?
<flake> i run the settings and click a theme, click refresh or import, nothing happens
<flake> all the help i can seem to find is on installation, not application
<cpk1> LeeJunFan: i used kmediafactory and it worked like a charm, only bummer about it is that you cant choose from very many layouts
<LeeJunFan> cpk1: thanks, I'll look at that too.
<cpk1> LeeJunFan: i believe its already installed?
<DaSkreech> Flake Just clikc on teh theme
<DaSkreech> THat should be enough
<cpk1> LeeJunFan: and my experience with qdvdauthor is that it had problems when the ratio wasnt exactly correct
<flake> it's not updating in real time
<flake> does beryl need to be running?
<Pirige> I'm running into a weird problem. Its actually more of an annoyance.
<zeeo> hey how can i mount a bin and cue file
<Pirige> Everytime I open kopete kmail starts up
<DaSkreech> flake: I would guess so
<Pirige> I tried looking through both kmail and kopetes configuration, but I can't seem to figure it out.
<bLaZeD> could anyone tell me how i get the uuid of a drive....im looking to add a entry to my fstab according to the uuid...but forget how to get it
<rkaprows> can anyone tell me the command for specifying how much video ram i have with the nvidia drivers in xorg.conf?
<klerfayt> how do make so that text files are opened in konqueror instead of kate?
<Jucato> !UUID | bLaZeD
<ubotu> bLaZeD: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid"
<Jucato> klerfayt: try File Associations in Konqueror's Configure settings
<Telroth_Plushie|> if i have a .tar.gz of source, can someone show me how to compile it into a .deb for my system?
<Jucato> !compile | Telroth_Plushie|
<ubotu> Telroth_Plushie|: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Pirige> blaZeD: try reading the man page for dumpe2fs
<bLaZeD> hmm can i add entrys to the fstab on dapper?
<DaSkreech> Telroth_Plushie|: What pacakge?
<bLaZeD> *entrys with the uuid
<Telroth_Plushie|> DaSkreech, the Logitech G15 drivers.
<Pirige> bLaZeD: I don't see why not
<bLaZeD> Pirige, well in edgy the fstab was diff
<Jucato> bLaZeD: but why use uuid in Dapper?
<Telroth_Plushie|> DaSkreech, They aren't in edgy yet, and I'm tired of my $70 keyboard only as functional as a $5 one. :)
<Pirige> They switched to the UUID
<coreymon77> what repos arent enabled?
<bLaZeD> Jucato, i found it easier to use the uuid so i never had to change the /dev/sd*
<Jucato> coreymon77: backports aren't enabled initially, and multiverse isn't included initially
<tanlaan_> what is the key combo that allows you to switch from desktop to desktop?
<Jucato> bLaZeD: that's one of the reasons UUID was used in Edgy, so yes I guess you could use that in Dapper, too
<Jucato> tanlaan_: Ctrl-F1-F4 (if you have 4 desktops) you can check in Keyboard Shortcuts
<klerfayt> Jucato: I would imagine that it begins with kampart?
<tanlaan_> Jucato: thank you :D
<bLaZeD> are either of u in edgy......the fstabd doesnt have a entry i can copy from...could one of u pastebin a example if u are on edgy
<wildchild> are any krita tutorials for newbies?
<Jucato> bLaZeD: I'm on Edgy. basically the line is just the same except for the /dev/sd* part which becomes UUID=
<Pirige> You can still use the old method in edgy
<bLaZeD> Jucato, ahh k cool
<Pirige> the UUID is a convience
<Pirige> or inconvience if you are not used to it
<thompa> i cant get my printer to work anymore, its now stuck on pause
<bLaZeD> so UUID=2983ej2938ej ...yada yada
<Jucato> bLaZeD: just be careful. I think UUID's change if you reformat a partition
<Jucato> yep
<Pirige> You can generate new UUIDs as well
<bLaZeD> Jucato, its for my ipod and pendrive...which i dont plan on formating
<Jucato> ehehe. just remember the blkid command :)
<bLaZeD> hehe
<Jucato> some other commands "sudo vol_id -u /dev/xxx" gives you the UUID of a specific /dev
<thompa> if i try to remove libcupssys2 everything else goes with it, I think the problem is with cups though
<thompa> ive tried restarting it also, its stuck on pause
<Omnifrog> lol, i need to post this on this jack ass RIAA President Decries Fair Use
<Omnifrog> err
<Omnifrog> nm, wrong roon
<Fjos> Hi! I am running Kubuntu. Can you help me find out WHEN it was installed? I only know it's been a long time. it's becoming a bit unstable, and Kicker hangs every time I shut it down.
<thompa> what do i need to print besiades cups?
<wildchild> how can I update my krita to krita 1.6 with edgy
<Telroth_Plushie|> Fjos, have you updated?
<ruisu> hi :) does somebody knows why localhost doesnot exists? I mean, i cant conect to it by firefox
<Pirige> ruisu: why would you connect to localhost in the first place?
<Fjos> It is updated many times. But I am not interested in my version number, but the date it was installed from CD.
<Telroth_Plushie|> ruisu, are you running a webserver? (like apache)
<ruisu> um, trying to get apache?
<ruisu> yeah :P
<ruisu> well
<Pirige> that makes more sense
<ruisu> I'm trying to make my computer to run php from my docs
<ruisu> i installed phpmyadmin
<Telroth_Plushie|> Fjos,  if you've updated the install date from cd is rather irrelevent, as update replaces most files on the system (assuming the install wasn't too recent)
<ruisu> i dont have any idea to do next XD
<LeeJunFan> Dr_willis, cpk1: trying devede right now for creating the DVD from AVI's seems it'll do everything I want it to - point and click.
<Telroth_Plushie|> ruisu, did you set up mysql?
<ruisu> nope, not yet
<LeeJunFan> I'll probably try the other methods after to see what I like better though.
<Telroth_Plushie|> phplyadmin is an administrative tool for mysql servers
<Telroth_Plushie|> i.e. database viewing/editing
<ruisu> mhm...
<seishinbyou> Good morning
<Fjos> If I was going to buy a Linux-compatible laptop, what would be a good idea?
<ruisu> yes, ive used it from some web pages i had
<Telroth_Plushie|> it won't work without mysql is what i'm saying
<Telroth_Plushie|> so you need to install that next
<ruisu> oh ok :P
<Telroth_Plushie|> and install mysql-admin while you're at it
<Telroth_Plushie|> it's a gui client that works a lot better/faster than phpmyadmin
<Telroth_Plushie|> and allows you to do more
<Telroth_Plushie|> other than that
<Telroth_Plushie|> if you've installed apache and it's running
<Telroth_Plushie|> stick files in ~/public_html
<Telroth_Plushie|> and then access them at http://localhost/~yourusername/
<coreymon77> what in the?
<ruisu> so i should install mysql-server?
<coreymon77> why is shippitonly for dapper?
<campbch> i have a gateway mx6650 and have had absolutely no problems with the hardware aspect
<DaSkreech> seishinbyou: How's it going?
<campbch> don't ask me about software
<thompa> does anyone know how to setup a printer, im running out of ink for text pages soon
<seishinbyou> DaSkreech: One nasty cold from my coworkers
<DaSkreech> Ugh.
<ruisu> haah 33mb dwnload, 90mb install XD
<Telroth_Plushie|> ruisu, isn't compression awesome?
<ruisu> totally :D
<ruisu> when gui for linux is completly done, it will blow M$ for sure ;)
<Telroth_Plushie|> huh?
<Telroth_Plushie|> it doesn't already?
<DaSkreech> ruisu: New to open source eh?
<Telroth_Plushie|> have you seen the compix/berly demos?
<Telroth_Plushie|> &beryl
<ruisu> when gui's dont have problems, or bugs and stuff, it will blow up Microsucks for sure ;) like, installing hehehe
<Telroth_Plushie|> *beryl
<Telroth_Plushie|> never had a problem with mine
<Telroth_Plushie|> now i can't speak for everyone
<Telroth_Plushie|> but i've had less trouble with linux than windows when it comes to graphics
<Telroth_Plushie|> and the graphics own anything vista has
<ruisu> hehe no completly new, but its the first time i install a linux distro with a gui version and had a bug :P
<Telroth_Plushie|> oh?
<Telroth_Plushie|> bug with what?
<ruisu> yes, vista is getting close to newer linux :)
<ruisu> umm
<DaSkreech> ruisu: Well you reffered to a Open source project and said when it's done
<DaSkreech> X-D
<Telroth_Plushie|> hahaha
<Telroth_Plushie|> ruisu, no vista isn't
<ruisu> ubiquity, when selecting reiserfs, i could format , there where other fs, but no reiserfs, and when selecting t install it claimed that there where no ? (root) filsystem, but there was
<wildchild> is there a way to update krita from 1.5 to 1.6 or I have to install package by sudo apt-get install krita ??
<ruisu> okok :P
<DaSkreech> wildchild: You are on Edgy?
<Telroth_Plushie|> vista only really has hardware accellerated gui framework, 1 (one) theme, and requires a cray super computer to run
<ruisu> yey :) 90% downloaded :)
<wildchild> DaSkreech: yes
<ruisu> haha true true
<DaSkreech> Telroth_Plushie|: It doesn't :-P
<CraZy675> what is the kubuntu way of changing your host file?
<flaccid> max number primary partitions is 4 on a disk right?
<DaSkreech> what version is installed?
<ruisu> right
<Telroth_Plushie|> X.org + beryl runs on my $20 nv5200fx with 768mb ram and a p4 2.66ghz proc, smooth and seamless.
<wildchild> DaSkreech: 1.5.2
<DaSkreech> When did 1.6 come out?
<Telroth_Plushie|> with wobbly windows, transparency, 3d cube
<wildchild> DaSkreech: on the Novemer firs
<wildchild> t
<ruisu> ok, mysqladmin done ;)
<DaSkreech> CraZy675: kdesu kate /etc/hosts
<DaSkreech> flaccid: Yes
<CraZy675> DaSkreech: thanks
<DaSkreech> wildchild: check getdeb.net I guess
<Telroth_Plushie|> DaSkreech, krita 1.6 isn't in edgy repos
<DaSkreech> I know I just confirmed that
<Telroth_Plushie|> anyone here running feisty?
<wildchild> Telroth_Plushie|: how can I install it
<Telroth_Plushie|> wildchild, download source, compile, install.
<DaSkreech> Telroth_Plushie|: That would be #ubuntu+1
<Telroth_Plushie|> though that is a mess if you haven't done it before
<DaSkreech> wildchild: have you tried the koffice repos?
<wildchild> Telroth_Plushie|: I didn.t
<wildchild> DaSkreech: nop
<DaSkreech> try those
<DaSkreech> http://www.kubuntu.org
<DaSkreech> they keep up to date with Koffice which Krita is a part of
<thompa> i can run through the steps for installing HP lasejet, but at apply there is no printer icon comes up
<CraZy675> now that I've edited my hosts do I have to reboot or is there an easier way?
<DaSkreech> CraZy675:  I think you shoudl be good
<DaSkreech> Correct Jucato?
<Jucato> yep
<CraZy675> I'm not good
<ruisu> Telroth_Plushie| , im running mysql-amin
<CraZy675> restart firefox maybe
<Jucato> of course, if Krita is the only KOffice app installed, it should be the only one to be updated. no need to install the whole KOffice suite
<ruisu> Telroth_Plushie| , ive configured a new conection to localhost
<CraZy675> blah I'll reboot
<DaSkreech> But the koffice repos should have krita 1.6 ?
<ruisu> Telroth_Plushie| , username and password cloul be anithing? or my current xorg user?
<Jucato> yes it does
<thompa> hmmm, im thinking maybe problem printing is from web
<thompa> firefox cuts off , print preview is not same
<DaSkreech> seishinbyou: still hacking on the PS3?
<wildchild> DaSkreetch: ould not connect to bolugftp.uni-bonn.de:21 (131.220.16.1), connection timed out this is when I update
<seishinbyou> DaSkreech: No time last night; if I can get out at a decent time today, I'll try some more
<wildchild> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31579/
<DaSkreech> wildchild: Umm could be down? try again in a minute
<wildchild> k
<wildchild> after it upgrades
<coreymon77> how do you install while using a live cd
<coreymon77> without deleting your home directory
<smaggard_> if your /home is its own partition, just choose not to format /home
<ruisu> mysql-admin is taking soo long
<coreymon77> whats the command to install from a live cd
<coreymon77> while running kubuntu
<[Relic] > mine doesn't and I can't find anything to repartiotin the drive
<smaggard_> double click the installer
<coreymon77> o
<hollywoodb> coreymon77: there's a installer icon on the desktop
<coreymon77> im not using a live cd right now, i have edgy already
<smaggard_> kubuntu has an icon
<coreymon77> this is for my friend
<coreymon77> thats why i asked
<coreymon77> hes downloading the iso
<coreymon77> and will internet work while using the live cd?
<smaggard_> yes internet works
<smaggard_> well most of the time, depends on your hardware
<wildchild> hm, does anyone user here krita
<wildchild> and if he/she knows for any tutorials
<wildchild> o_O
<wildchild> user=uses
<wildchild> user=use*
<Admiral_Chicago> coreymon77: what home directory?
<thompa> does anyone know why adobe 7 , not print anything
<coreymon77>  /home
<thompa> pdf viewer prints though
<smaggard_> i dont use krita really
<thompa> i blame adobe for all my printing woes
<mchonis> hi, i'm running kubuntu 6.06, and I'm having trouble opening adept, whenever I try and open it, I get a message that says "Database Locked - Adept Installer: Another process is using the packaging system database. Please close the other application before using this one." help
<ruisu> oh
<ruisu> iv seen this
<ruisu> umm
<flaccid> i just installed windows on spare space on my disk which override the grub on the mbr. how can i restore grub/mbr?
<mchonis> I've tried rebooting and trying to open adept as soon as I log in, but I still get the error message.
<mchonis> how do I find out what process is using the packaging system database, and how do I stop it.
<ruisu> mchonis, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Telroth_Plushie|> mchonis,
<bimberi> flaccid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Telroth_Plushie|> sudo rm /var/lock/dpkg i think
<ruisu> too
<ruisu> but, i bet it ocked becuase it exited when installing packagess>
<ruisu> ??
<ruisu> locked*
<thompa> firefox is messed up, at least for printing anything
<mchonis> ran ___ this is what it said "
<mchonis> Setting up libltdl3 (1.5.22-2) ...
<mchonis> Setting up odbcinst1debian1 (2.2.11-11build1) ...
<mchonis> Setting up unixodbc (2.2.11-11build1) ...
<ruisu> Telroth_Plushie|, ok, ive installed mysql-admin
<mchonis> i did what ruisu said
<flaccid> thanks bimberi
<mchonis> what does that mean?
<ruisu> Telroth_Plushie|, now, ive conected to localhost , what do I do next?
<Telroth_Plushie|> set a password for the root user
<Telroth_Plushie|> then follow the phpmyadmin instructions.
<mchonis> I can get into adept now.. thanks 4 the help
<ruisu> mchonis, it happened to me once, i was installing and when configuring i had to select something in a text mode(showing the details) and i could not select "acept" so i quited ademt, and i could not start again, because of that lock
<mchonis> so if I'm installing something I should not quit adept untill it's done
<Telroth_Plushie|> bingo
<Telroth_Plushie|> mchonis,
<ruisu> ah XD, when selecting usrs , the program locks itself
<Telroth_Plushie|> what ruisu's command was telling the system to finish installing packages where it left off
<ruisu> mhm
<DaSkreech> mchonis: Right
<Telroth_Plushie|> ruisu, yes.
<mchonis> gotcha.. i'll try harder not too... last time I used adept the battery on my laptop crapped out
<Telroth_Plushie|> ruisu, go to the mysql website and download the binary from there
<Telroth_Plushie|> ruisu, that one doesn't lock up
<DaSkreech> mchonis: It's ok just remember that command
<DaSkreech> mchonis: Might want to write it down :)
<ruisu> ok
<campbch> has anyone here been able to compile 3d.c for the 3dworld plugin in beryl/compiz?
* seishinbyou is installing Ruby on Rails on a Vmware'd Vine through Kubuntu
<seishinbyou> my job is so weird sometimes
<campbch> ive got all the devs, but it keeps saying crazy errors
<Telroth_Plushie|> campbch, 3dworld?
<campbch> yes
<Telroth_Plushie|> linky?
<campbch> one sec...
<DaSkreech> seishinbyou: Why/
<ruisu> Telroth_Plushie|, mysql cluster?
<seishinbyou> DaSkreech: We have a local box here, but since our developers are always on the move, a portable development environment is a godsend
<charlie5> hi folks ... is ther a way to prevent backup files (xyz.txt~) from being displayed on the Desktop ?
<campbch> http://rafb.net/paste/results/EXMg2U88.html
<campbch> hide them?
<campbch> rename to .xyz.txt~ work? i havent tried
<klerfayt> charlie5: I believe not
<Telroth_Plushie|> charlie5, tell yoru editor to not create them?
<Telroth_Plushie|> better yet
<Telroth_Plushie|> for kate/kwrite/kedit
<Telroth_Plushie|> options -> open/save -> backup -> prefix -> set to "."
<Telroth_Plushie|> then the files are made, but they won't show
<seishinbyou> If you are weird, you could write a script that searches for the ...~ files on your desktop and deletes them...and execute the things regularly with a cron script
<T3hWiz0rd> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<T3hWiz0rd> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Telroth_Plushie|> you can also tell them to not create backup files at all
<Telroth_Plushie|> so choose your solution :)
<seishinbyou> Yeah, but anything worth doing is worth overdoing
<Telroth_Plushie|> i know.
<campbch> telroth, any idea why 3d.c isn't compiling?
<seishinbyou> but I'm weird that way...it's all "Enterprisey"...and I love ticking off management by referring to any bloated solution as "Enterprisey"
<Telroth_Plushie|> i could just have it delete all files every 5 minutes, but i'm overdoing it and having it delete them instantly!
<seishinbyou> Yes, but now you should create a log of the files deleted, when, and keep the contents of the deleted files in an archived folder :)
<ruisu> ok gbye
<ruisu> need to do homework XD
<ruisu> good nite to everyone :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> campbch, looks like you caught a file in-between edits. using cvs source?
<campbch> no, svn
<Telroth_Plushie|> same thing
<Telroth_Plushie|> :P
<campbch> :o
<Telroth_Plushie|> wait a few days
<charlie5> thanks guys
<Telroth_Plushie|> (not literally same thing, but more or less the most up-to-date you can get)
<Telroth_Plushie|> wait a few days and try again
<charlie5> Telroth_Plushie|: chnaging backup names '.' prefix sounds best, thanks
<Telroth_Plushie|> yw
<campbch> is there a reason my text will randomly paste into whatever im typing?
<seishinbyou> middle mouse button?
<campbch> im not touching the mouse
<stodge> Hi - anyone else having a problem mounting a floppy drive in kubunty edgy?
<T3hWiz0rd> how can i change what resolution kubuntu uses in my TTY windows?
<stodge> Or does anyone know what device a floppy drive is?
<T3hWiz0rd> anyone on that?
<seishinbyou> Floppy drive?  I was hoping that era would draw to a close already
<stodge> Nope still there
<stodge> Never mind - kubuntu had setup the device for the floppy drive in /etc/fstab as /dev instead of /dev/fd0
<seishinbyou> I wish I could help, but I haven't seen a floppy drive in a PC here for years now except for sale separately with lots of multicard readers built in as well
<stodge> So two major bugs for me now
<Admiral_Chicago> can someone point me toward a Boot CD, i hosed my partitons and linux live CDs won't boot
<Telroth_Plushie|> kubuntu.org ?
<Telroth_Plushie|> downloads -> live cd ?
<T3hWiz0rd> Telroth_Plushie|: the install CD is the live CD
<campbch> that shouldnt change anything if it's set to boot from cd, would it?
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: What happens when they try to boot?
<T3hWiz0rd> campbch: depends, it could set linux into errors if its trying to mount fusskered drives
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: grub won't boot, the linux partion with grub was deleted from the windows pratiton
<wildchild> !seen hawkwind
<ubotu> Hawkwind is on IRC right now!
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: Why won't live CDs work?
<Hawkwind> wildchild: Can I help you ?
<wildchild> nothing, just enjoy watchig prison break :P
<Admiral_Chicago> because they stall at a point. i tried
<thompa> is there some way to fix the pdf print settings so my page is not cut off?
<wildchild> Hawkwind: after is progress done :P
<Hawkwind> wildchild: Huh ?
<wildchild> Hawkwind, we r the only one there using KTorrents :P
<Hawkwind> wildchild: You're on ScT ?
<wildchild> check the leecheres :P
<wildchild> I was wondering how many ppl uses KTorrent  there and that's how I found u..
<Hawkwind> wildchild: Hah, that's kewl.  I never look at those things
<Hawkwind> wildchild: I've watched it already.  I just download them and burn them to DVD since I love the show
<Jucato> lol
<teledyn_> why in god's name is ctrl-s  BOTH save and find in KDE apps?  wtf is wrong with ctrl-f for find???
<wildchild> Hawkwind: ru form france?
<wildchild> from*
<Hawkwind> wildchild: No, I'm in the USA
<wildchild> that makes sence
<wildchild> either from usa or france..
<teledyn_> maybe because the german word for "find" is Suchen?
<DaSkreech> Maybe :)
<Jucato> teledyn_: Ctrl+S is only Save here for me.what app?
<teledyn_> Jucato: kate
<Jucato> it's Save here. you can modify the shortcuts anyway
<Hawkwind> wildchild: You on feedthe.net by chance ?
<teledyn_> still, just because Suchen and Speichern both begin with S in german, why mess up the english keybindings?
<Jucato> teledyn_: ask your KDE i18n team...
<wildchild> Hawkwind: nop, but I am no IRCNET, after-all and ScT servers
<Hawkwind> wildchild: PM real quick
<teledyn_> Jucato: under File and Edit menus both are listed as Ctrl-S.  when i press it, it gives a little popup to select which one i want
<wildchild> Hawkwind just a sec to rename
<teledyn_> Jucato: ah yes i found the Keyboard Shortcuts section in Control Center.
<Jucato> teledyn_: it might or might not be a global KDE setting. Kate has its own keyboard shortcuts
<teledyn_> Jucato: oddly, when i reassigned find to ctrl-f is now says "default"   earlier it said "custom" when ctrl-s was set
<Jucato> teledyn_: Kate -> Settings -> Configure Shortcuts...
<teledyn_> Jucato: its under "Application Shortcuts"
<brett> Will someone help me debug my sound settings?
<Jucato> teledyn_: that, too. although that does control global KDE settings.
<Jucato> which is what you want, I presume?
<brett> My sound was working earlier today and now for some reason it is not working at all. Can someone help me pleaseL
<teledyn_> Jucato: yeah oddly the default in Kate is Ctrl-S for find, which is different than the global one
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<brett> DaSkreech: Thanks
<[Relic] > fresh install  :)
<thompa> anybody using adobe 7 and printing, hello?
<thompa> or is it not allowed to print in linux
<Dr_willis> The acrobat reader program?
<thompa> Dr_willis: yes
<Dr_willis> Its printed for me befor.
<Dr_willis> not sure if ive tried it lately. :P
<thompa> i had a heck of a time setting up HP 1018 laserjet, not it works and i used the ppd file for adobe, kpdf prints fine
<Dr_willis> not tried it on edgy it seems. since its not installed.. lets installit and see.
<thompa> Dr_willis: cool
* Dr_willis apt-get install acroread acroread-escript acroread-plugins
<Dr_willis> :) now to find a little pdf file
<thompa> it looks real good anyway
<thompa> Dr_willis: btw, when i tpye that apt command it says a ton of packages no longer required
<thompa> like everything kde and says to 'apt-get autoremove'
<Jucato> is there something wrong with frames in KWord 1.6? I can't seem to drag/resize frames, so I can't follow the tutorial...
<Dr_willis> thompa,  you got some apt-get cleaning to do then it seems :)
<Dr_willis> gettting a pdf file from   http://incompetech.com/beta/hexagonalGraphPaper/triangle.html
<Dr_willis> well cant find the acroread icon,,, or command.. heh..
<Dr_willis> doh - it aint installed yet.. :)
<thompa> let me try that
<Dr_willis> slow downloading
<Dr_willis> acroread 7.0.8-0.0.ubuntu2 [22.9MB] 
<Dr_willis> gesh
<thompa> i was using firefox
<Dr_willis> i dident isntall the firefox-acroread plugin.
<Dr_willis> i perfer pdf's to not show up in the browser. :)
<thompa> neverming, i downloaded a pdf , open it with adobe and it wont print
<cpk1> isnt there a kpdf?
<seishinbyou> Oh, that tune2fs command worked like a charm; my manager's PC no longer does the disk check every 30 boots
<thompa> kpdf works fine
<Dr_willis> kpdf, and evince,
<Dr_willis> not sure of others.
<Dr_willis> seishinbyou,  makeit check EVERY boot.
<Dr_willis> :)
<cpk1> so err why bother using adobe if kpdf works fine?
<Dr_willis> 30 boots sould be about once every month. Heh.
<Dr_willis> or less..
<seishinbyou> Yeah, if I want to lose my job, maybe... well, if I ever become distraught with my job...
<seishinbyou> For my manager, 30 boots is like 4 days
<Dr_willis> If his data is that imporntant.. i think checking the data is a good idea. :)
<cpk1> the last time i rebooted my uptime was around 20 days
<Dr_willis> I had a month uptime on my fileserver... then the power went out.
<Dr_willis> :(
<cpk1> so at that rate i would check every year (2 reboots a month)
<seishinbyou> Dr_willis: That "check" caused lost data and he no longer trusts it (in reality, it reported errors, and the "fix" destroyed his data)
<cpk1> well if its in a bad sector...
<archangel_> hey you think that I can run ultra memory with my samsung ?  both ddr 3200
<seishinbyou> The point was that everything was working (he also had backups), and this auto-check and "fix" causes his system to die, and he wasn't a happy man that day
<thompa> Dr_willis: i downloaded http://www.longman.com/adult/pdf/eday_activ.pdf
<thompa> and trying to print in adobe, nothing happens
<cpk1> i thought it moved bad data to lost&found?
<seishinbyou> Him doing it at his own leisure suits him fine, which is never in his case
<brett> DaSkreech: I went to the sound page and found my sound card... now it is telling me to try the options with this command: echo options [module-name]  [module-options]  >> /etc/modprobe.d/[module-name]  .. how do you figure out what to put under options?
<archangel_> ?
<thompa> Dr_willis: i think i may just use kpdf,
<brett> DaSkreech: are you there?
<thompa> gnome pdf viewer works fine too, I dont trust adobe anyway
<brett> Can someone help me understand this trouble shooter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems ?
<thompa> brett: what you need
<brett> thompa: I am running through this trouble shooter https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<thompa> ok
<brett> and the fifth command down (fifth yellow box down) asks for module options
<thompa> whats your trouble
<brett> they ask you to type echo options [module-name]  [module-options]  ect
<brett> and it does not specify what to type there
<brett> i do not know what the options is supposed to be
<thompa> brett: try the simple stuff first
<brett> thompa: I dont understand
<brett> thompa: you mean type nothing there?
<thompa> sorry, whats your sound problem?
<brett> i do not have any sound
<brett> i did earlier today but now it is gone
<brett> i have been playing with my video settings since then
<thompa> whats in system settings: sound system?
<thompa> under hardware
<brett> it has autodetect selected
<thompa> change it to alsa. it will restart, test it, the go back to auto
<brett> did not work
<DaSkreech> brett: Kinda
<brett> DaSkreech: i sent that message twenty minutes ago
<DaSkreech> brett: I know sorry
<DaSkreech>  brett Hat options are you talking abou?
<thompa> brett: whats in kinfo center for sound
<brett> DaSkreech: np... thompa is trying to help me now
<DaSkreech> ok :-)
<thompa> system: kinfocenter
<brett> thompa: kinfo? where is that
<thompa> brett: there it lists card and driver
<brett> thompa: ok found kinfo
<brett> thompa: do you want me to paste everything in kinfo?
<thompa> no wahts in card:
<thompa> *whats card:
<brett> Card Config.... SB Live 5.1
<thompa> installed drivers?
<brett> VIA 8237 mihd CMI9761
<brett> Installed Drivers....
<brett> Type 10:ALSO emulation
<brett> err
<brett> ALSA emulation
<thompa> brett: good
<thompa> brett: are your kmixer settings all up
<brett> i have two lines under Mixers
<brett> if that is what you mean
<brett> 0: eMicro
<brett> and
<brett> 1: C-Media
<thompa> go to multimedia: kmixer in menu
<thompa> turn everything up
<brett> some where down
<brett> let me retry sound
<brett> nope
<thompa> go back to system settings: sound one more time
<brett> still nothing
<thompa> brett: in hardware do alsa, then go back to auto
<thompa> brett: is it restarting
<thompa> and in general try . test sound then
<brett> it is restarting but still no sound
<thompa> what was it you configured before it stopped working
<brett> xorg.conf
<brett> i changed that many times and rebooted several times
<brett> but i ended up changing it back to its original contents
<thompa> thats not the problem
<brett> yeah... i didnt see any sound stuff in there
<thompa> open terminal, type "sudo totem" try playing something
<brett> totem command not found.
<brett> what is totem?
<thompa> brett: lastly, if that dont work try running command "alsamixer"
<cpk1> kubuntu doesnt come with totem
<thompa> oh
<cpk1> thats a gnome app
<thompa> ok
<thompa> brett: do alsamixer
<brett> i am running that
<brett> i dont know what to do though
<thompa> arrow keys, up arrows etc
<cpk1> try alsaplayer soundfilehere if you want to see if you can play something
<brett> cpk1: how?
<thompa> i used to run alsaconfig but dont see that now
<cpk1> oh never mind there isnt a alsaplayer
<thompa> heh
<thompa> brett: eh, speakers plugged in and all that
<cpk1> sorry use play soundfilehere
<brett> thompa: i assume so... nothing should of been moved since they last worked but i guess i should check
<tobias_> will adept upgrade my flash player, or must I?
<brett> thompa: plugged in ok
<cpk1> well considering that i am pretty sure flash 9 is still beta you probably need to =)
<thompa> brett: can you see sounnd output like cd playing
<tobias_> oki:)
<cpk1> brett: what does play somerandomsoundfile say?
<brett> thompa: i dont know
<brett> i do not have any sound files laying around
<thompa> put in a cd
<brett> i have be using you tube
<brett> ok
<brett> cd is a good idea
<mogli> i want to play chess ... but this version dont have it :S ... grrr .... were can i  find it ?
<thompa> mogli: knights is installable, worked for me
<cpk1> mogli: there are several chess games you can download with aptitude
<mogli> y ... but were do i get knights ...
<mogli> i have use it ... in the slax live version hehe :)
<brett> it says
<brett> No WIN32 codecs found in /usr/lib/win32. You're not able to play Windows Media 9 files, newer Real Media files and some less common formats.
<mogli> but in kubuntu i dont have it
<mogli> :(
<cpk1> mogli: use aptitude!
<cpk1> !info knights
<ubotu> knights: A chess interface for the K Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-7.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 784 kB, installed size 1764 kB
<tobias_> ooh
<thompa> brett: you got amarok right
<tobias_> chess
<brett> thompa: what is that?
<thompa> is amarok part of kde, cant remember
<cpk1> brett: you need the codecs to play that
<cpk1> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brett> i am seeing the bars move when i play audio
<thompa> well thats good
<brett> i am looking through that restricted formats page
<mogli> aptitude?!
<mogli> whats that ...
<brett> and i am not seeing all the files that they are asking me to install
<mogli> command in channel?
<thompa> brett: i would do everything on that page, even thought its not your immediat problem
<brett> i think i am missing repositories
<thompa> you need to enable universe, etc,
<thompa> just follow page top to bottom
<Jucato> brett: you have to manually download the w32codecs .deb package and install it (right-click on it)
<brett> thompa: i enabled all the repositories that i saw
<brett> Jucato: where can i get that
<Jucato> the w32codecs are not in any of the repos
<brett> thompa: i did
<Jucato> brett: the RestrictedFormats page has intructions
<Jucato> brett: scroll down to the part about Windows Media
<thompa> ya but thats not his sound problem right now
<Jucato> do note that w32codecs only works on 32-bit machines
<Carbon_Monoxide> Good day everybody
<Jucato> probably, it does solve the other error message
<brett> thompa: I think i need to add some repositories to my list
<ostse> good day Carbon_M
<Carbon_Monoxide> :)
<Jucato> brett: "No WIN32 codecs found in /usr/lib/win32. You're not able to play Windows Media 9 files, newer Real Media files and some less common formats." means that you don't have w32codecs installed, which can't be found in any of the official repositories
<Jucato> brett: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5
<brett> Jucato: ok... what do i need to install
<brett> Jucato: ok i am trying that
<brett> Jucato: thanks,,, hopefully that will work
<Carbon_Monoxide> Is there any way to disable my pppd running at startup?
<Jucato> hopefully, unless you have some other sound problems
<Dr_willis> wow 124 email spams.. and i wonder where they got my email address from..
<Carbon_Monoxide> the pppoeconf fails to access eth0 when pppd is on.
<thompa> brett: your sound not working is another issue, thats for playing cds and stuff
<thompa> brett: what version of kubuntu you got?
<thompa> Dr_willis: hey doc. did the adobe print?
<chris123__> greets
<thompa> howdy
<chris123__> ..:)
<chris123__> anyone here got flash9 running stable on edgy?
<brett> Jucato: it installed but still nothing is working
<chris123__> at this end it works for a while then dies...
<Jucato> brett: thompa says you have a sound problem. so no matter what codecs you install, if sound doesn't totally work, it won't work
<chris123__> any success stories?
* Jucato raises his hands
<thompa> well he needs to do it eventually i guess
<Dr_willis> thompa,  i never even tried.. got disttated playing GBA games. :)
<Jucato> depends on what he needs to do :P
<Jucato> yay Pokemon!! :P
<thompa> whats gba?
<Jucato> Gameboy Advance
<thompa> i play bzflag, im number 1 almost
<ostse> brett: for those who joined in late, could you describe your sound problem?
<Dr_willis> Thing prints fine for me thompa
<brett> sure
<Dr_willis> good old reliable networked-enabled-hp-laserjet-6l
<brett> I do not have any sound... i recently switched from XP to Kubuntu
<brett> The sound was working in Kubuntu earlier today
<thompa> Dr_willis: i uninstalled all my cups and pdf stuff, so I may be missing something still
<brett> and worked fine in windows
<brett> i was messing with my video settings and went to work
<brett> now no sound
<thompa> hp 1018, its got a few problems
<thompa> like the driver took 2 hours to setup
<brett> When i play sound the bars do move so the computer is reading the sound fine
<thompa> im still not sure if its working, but the text is sometimes cut at bottom, maybe half paragraph
<robotgeek> brett: try restarting your sound system. K->Menu -> System SSettings -> Sound
<ostse> OK...look in KinfoCenter..Sound,,,and see if entries therein...Sound Card installed drivers etc...
<thompa> he did that
<brett> and i did it again
<brett> ostse: there are entries
<mogli> just one question ... i want to play cs in linux ... what most i do?
<thompa> check your speakers are actually working, check bios
<brett> thompa: how do i do that?
<thompa> is there onboard sound?
<brett> thompa: i do not know what that is
<thompa> brett: i think its f1 or f2, i have 2 cards
<thompa> one if i diasbale mobo card it always works,
<thompa> or other way around
<brett> thompa: you want me to push F1 right now?
<thompa> no
<thompa> whats the computer you got?
<brett> hmm
<brett> i put it together
<brett> what specifically do you want to know about it
<thompa> whats the motherboard, mine is rip-off
<mogli> i want to play CS what most i do
<brett> my motherboard is probably 3 years old... i don't remeber-
<thompa> brett: did you add the  (a) sound card
<brett> thompa: yes...it is not an onboard one
<brett> thompa: oh is that what you meant
<brett> thompa: is it onboard
<thompa> brett: i think you can still fix it with systems settings: sound gui
<brett> thompa: actually i have onboard and a sound card
<thompa> go back there and try different settings
<thompa> click apply etc
<brett> thompa: i had it pluged into the motherboard
<thompa> then test
<brett> YEEAH
<brett> Great Success
<thompa> he
<brett> It must of been configured for the sound card not the onboard sound
<brett> i do not know why it worked earlier
<thompa> yep
<brett> Thank you very much
<thompa> I have 2 and disable my onboard sound I think,
<thompa> so was it pugged into wrong slot? lol
<brett> you know for some reason everytime i reinstall windows
<brett> one of them works and the other doesnt
<brett> it alternates
<Dasnipa`> say whats the command to restart x?
<thompa> its windows, is the problem then
<mogli> guys .... what most i do to run games and programs from windows ... with linux instaler
<BluesKaj> brett  , this may be obvious to you, but did youc heck your kmix settings after upgrading ...they might be set to 4 ch like mine were
<Carbon_Monoxide> can anyone tell me how to disable pppd stop running at startup?
<brett> BluesKaj: what do you mean? i meant when i reinstall windows it does that... this is the first linux os that i have got to work
<Carbon_Monoxide> disable pppd running at startup
<BluesKaj> ok  brett , i had to run a firmware update on my dvd writer in windows after I updated to edgy...beleive it or not
<thompa> brett: i got the same exact problem in windows media center
<brett> BluesKaj: you had a dual partition?
<thompa> windows xp also, so i removed them
<brett> thompa: really... heh.
<BluesKaj> yes brett, I still do
<thompa> im only missing games and one web editor
<brett> BluesKaj: and linux messed up your windows config?
<BluesKaj> yeah , brett so it seems
<firebird619> Where do I go in Kubuntu to get information on the hardware in the computer, specifically the hard drive manufacturer?
<Jucato> firebird619: try KInfoCenter
<thompa> im running lindvd, its not too bad actually
<thompa> better than any windows palyer anyway
<BluesKaj> I ran Debian in VMware in windows and it totally screwed up my sound card drivers and my DHCP
<thompa> 1440x900
<ostse> Carbon_M: take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<firebird619> Jucato: I checked in there and didn't see anyting about HDD manufacturer, unless I missed something. Any idea where under KInfoCenter it is?
<noxion> Can any of you guys please tell how to get konquerer to remember my folder settings?
<[Relic] > is there an easy way to batch process a ton of apt-gets?  since this is a fresh install and I want to get everything back to where I had it?
<thompa> gets the resolution right godzilla final wars, but couldnt skip intro warnings
<Jucato> firebird619: ah that one, no I don't know. sorry
<BluesKaj> yeah it's called adept :)
<thompa> sony disk i guess
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hi guys , i cannot get a flash player for ubuntu
<firebird619> Jucato: ok, Thank You
<Th3_Cr0up13R> aparently there isnt one in the macromedia site
* BluesKaj dons the smartass pin
<Th3_Cr0up13R> which one do i choose from all those?
<Jucato> !flash | Th3_Cr0up13R
<[Relic] > going blind looking at adept because it doesn't take system colors so that really isn't an option
<ubotu> Th3_Cr0up13R: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Th3_Cr0up13R> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/alternates/
<thompa> none of the players for dvd in windows will get the wide screen size right for some reason
<noxion> Anyone who can take a second and tell me how?
<noxion> I'm trying to learn :\
<BluesKaj> you need eye candy when yer working , [Relic]  ?
<thompa> brett: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<firebird619> Jucato: In doing some exploring, I just found it under System Settings, Advanced, Disks and Filesystems.
<[Relic] > need to dump the blinding white background
<Jucato> [Relic] : to make Adept follow your user's color scheme, you need to change root's color scheme by running "kdesu systemsettings"
<Jucato> (System Settings as root will change root's appearance)
<thompa> is any one running compiz or berly
<[Relic] > could I make a shell script with a bunch of apt-gets?
<thompa> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Th3_Cr0up13R> ubotu:  i need like an internet flash player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i need like an internet flash player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> never got compiz to work without XGL crashing
<brett> thompa: i went through that...
<josh_> help!
<josh_> emergency
<josh_> DeVeDe is only turning my video files into mpg
<josh_> how do i get it onto a dvd?
<josh_> it's a school project for my brother
<BluesKaj> ok , once compiz is installed , then what ?
<noxion> Can any of you guys tell me how to save my folder view settings in Konq
<Dr_willis> set them as the default profile perhaps.
<josh_> yessssss
<josh_> i figured it out
<BluesKaj> josh use the .iso setting
<josh_> ya
<noxion> How do i do that?
<josh_> after it converted
<BluesKaj> before
<josh_> i converted the converted file
<josh_> then it made an iso
<josh_> then i burned the iso with k3b
<BluesKaj> yes , that's the way it works
<Dr_willis> settings -> save view profile
<BluesKaj> converts first , then you use k3b
<noxion> Thank you
<noxion> I appreciate it
<josh_> it would be better if it converted then right after burn it to a cd
<josh_> all in one step
<maltaethiron> anybody know how big the typical backup file is that comes out of keep?
<josh_> umm
<josh_> it's been "closing disk" for like 3 minutes
<josh_> is that normal
<josh_> i'm burning at 2x
<rodolfo> hello
<maltaethiron> wooo...anyone?
<josh_> never min
<josh_> i'm gonna go test this
<willy> alguien de uds me ensea a poner el juego super tux
<willy> que me muero por jugar
<rodolfo> willy consulta en algun lug
<kalbo> hi guys !
<kalbo> abattoir !
<willy> como donde
<willy> porfa
<willy> como entro al canal en espaol
<willy> de ubuntu
<willy> de klubuntu en espaol
<josh_> #kubuntu-espagnol
<rodolfo> eso mismo estoy buscando
<robotgeek> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<josh_> ah thats the one
<maltaethiron> !keep
<ubotu> keep: backup system for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 189 kB, installed size 836 kB
<rodolfo> Thanka a lot
<josh_> #kubuntu-de
<rodolfo> denmark?
<Rawrness> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<willy> estoy ponuiendo esto en consola
<willy> apt-get install supertux
<Rawrness> !java9
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java9 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<willy> pero me dice que no tengo candidatos para su instalacion
<willy> que hago
<rodolfo> ta bien
<willy> alguien me puede ayudar
<verma> kdewallet isn't accepting my password anymore, is there a way to reset the password for it?
<rodolfo> dbe se r las dir de repositorio
<willy> rodolfo me puedes ayudas
<rodolfo> buscalo en la web
<verma> is it a non-english channel?
<willy> rodolfo ayudame
<rodolfo> toy en eso
<robotgeek> please keep it in english in here
<Rawrness> where do i get the beta java from?
<rodolfo> willy pasa te a kubuntu-es
<robotgeek> see #kubuntu-es for spanish
<rodolfo> sorry robotgeek
<robotgeek> rodolfo: no problemo :)
<willy> como
<rodolfo> im newbie
<robotgeek> rodolfo: not an issue, its just that we can't help you :)
<verma> no way to reset the damn password?
<rodolfo> ok im tryng to help a fellow
<robotgeek> verma: maybe it is in .kde directory, delete the kde wallet entries?
<rodolfo> willy anda al cnal #kubuntu-es
<verma> robotgeek: alright, let me try that
<willy> ya
<verma> robotgeek: nothing in there ...
<josh_> i burned a dvd iso but the video was greyscale
<josh_> the video file is color
<rkaprows> can anyone answer a minor kde question
<verma> ah .. now it works .. it was in ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet
<Hawkwind> rkaprows: Just ask your question
<robotgeek> verma: cool :)
<rkaprows> well it's sort of just an odd niggling thing thats just enough to bug me,, but during the logon does anyone notice odd graphical corruption under the bouncing kde logo in kubunu 6.10
<rkaprows> ie it appears to white out the space under it
<Hawkwind> Known issue in pretty much every distro
<josh_> can someone tell my why its black and white
<josh_> the video
<josh_> it's a school project
<rkaprows> ok good i guess,, well good and bad.  I finaly managed to get the nvidia drivers from the nvidia site to work properly,, at least i think so i was wondering if it was still something there
<rkaprows> which i might add was a royal pain from the perspective of a first time user
<Hawkwind> Installing Nvidia drivers was a pain ?
<rkaprows> the ones from the nvidia site,, not the simple apt-get nvidia-glx ones
<Hawkwind> No harder.  I use the ones from nvidia.com and it's one command and you're done
<rkaprows> wasnt for me, everytime i would load them i kept getting an api mismatch error following an xserver crash
<rkaprows> unless theres some easier way to put them on i dont know of
<rkaprows> or maybe it had to do with having the nvidia-glx ones still on there before using the installer package
<rkaprows> which was ultimately the problem
<rkaprows> not removing them completely
<life> l
<sephrys> joystick in kubuntu?!
<abattoir> hello dude_
<sephrys> how is it possible
<sephrys> sidewinder
<sephrys> on a snd_ali5451
<rkaprows> what would you use a joystick for in linux
<sephrys> mame
<sephrys> so how do i get it to work?
<rkaprows> not familiar with mame
<sephrys> neogeo emu
<sephrys> but mame does like 15 emus
<sephrys> if not more
<rkaprows> can't answer how to get it to work, i have about a grand total of maybe 10 hours lifetime linux use under my belt
<sephrys> so where the snap can i get my joystick werkin
<sephrys> poser
<rkaprows> you can ask the hardcore linux gurus but they will probably roll their eyes and deem your question beneath their station
<sephrys> yeah
<rkaprows> then again. they probably don't know because they don't play games
<rkaprows> necessity being mother of all knowledge yadda yadda
<noiesmo> sephrys, I don't know the answer to your Q but does kde system settings detect your jopystick
<noiesmo> jopystick/joystick
<noiesmo> sephrys, I do use mame and I know its possible to use joystick but havent tried
<rkaprows> im going to guess this mame emulator has the joystick support built into itself
<noiesmo> there are settings for it you config thru the games interface
<rkaprows> does the emulator have a howto file that may be a good place to start
<rkaprows> well the faq for the program is pretty vague.. just says yes joysticks work
<dbglt> ok
<dbglt> this is getting insane
<Chi_0> hello all
<dbglt> something keeps overwriting my resolv.conf
<dbglt> but I have no idea what...
<dbglt> is there anyway to find out what is + stopping it (short of making resolv.conf -w?)
<Chi_0> can any one help me w/ my ati install
<dbglt> Chi_0: might try #ati
<Chi_0> I did the chat is dead :(
<obi-juan> !ati | Chi_0
<ubotu> Chi_0: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dart1007> #u
<Chi_0> that is what i used but, I am having probs
<UTENTE> hello
<UTENTE> im trying to burn the amd 64 version of kubuntu but every time gives me a error even whit different cd's and nero imgburn can u tell me why?
<abattoir> UTENTE: what error does it give?
<UTENTE> when the cd is done on the cd check
<UTENTE> does the cd but fails to pass the cd write verify
<UTENTE> can u tell me what's the problem aba?
<Jucato> UTENTE: have you tried checking the md5sum of the image you downloaded?
<Jucato> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the authenticity of a downloaded ISO image.  Command:  md5sum /path/to/file.iso Windows users: http://slavasoft.com and grab Fsum 2.51 or also check: http://www.nullriver.com/index/products/winmd5sum
<UTENTE> i installed that program but don't know how to make it work
<redphoenix> holy crap I finally got Edgy to work
<UTENTE> is there a way to che whit Mark Shuttleworth does he ever connect to the ubuntu kubuntu official chans?
<Jucato> probably, but not in the user support channels.
<UTENTE> did u have the same problem as me when making the boot cd red ?
<UTENTE> id love to meet him once where does he connect jucato=?
<smaggard__> hey folks
<Jucato> dunno
<redphoenix> UTENTE, it would only boot to console
<redphoenix> also had problems with packages, still have 34 packages that refuse to upgrade
<redphoenix> but anyway, turned out it was only booting to console due to a driver issue
<UTENTE> mmm i better put the version before then i see 6.10 neads still some fix
<UTENTE> ill wait they solve the bugs on it then ill put last one
<redphoenix> I guess a new nvidia driver came along with the upgrade.... because whatever driver I had used "nv" in xorg.config or whatever the config file is named
<UTENTE> if i got dapper does it auto update to last kubuntu version?
<redphoenix> so I changed it to nvidia just on a whim and poof!
<redphoenix> no, UTENTE
<redphoenix> it does not
<UTENTE> so if i want to upgrade it will do it 100% but only if i give the command for it right?
<redphoenix> right.... and only if it works right
<UTENTE> im new to linux so thanx for aswering all my questions
<UTENTE> so red ok then red let's put the dapper and wait they fix new one best solution
<UTENTE> u like the idea?
<redphoenix> yeah if you're new to linux dapper is your best bet
<UTENTE> im not going to request free cd so i leave it to who really neads it
<UTENTE> jhondoe why u ask me things in italian in pvt then don't answer me?
<UTENTE> and yes rome italy here new to linux
<Jucato> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jucato> UTENTE: you might be interested going there too  ^^^^^^
<UTENTE> well i have friends who make this n1 linux journal in italy colled oltelinux
<UTENTE> if u want to join azzura irc #oltrelinux
<UTENTE> is this the official kubuntu of the world ?
<Jucato> there is only one Kubuntu
<Jucato> #kubuntu is the English channel
<UTENTE> o seen many on irc strange
<Jucato> you mean the channel?
<UTENTE> maby they are support chans of this
<UTENTE> yes
<Jucato> this (#kubuntu) is the English support channel
<UTENTE> u have ubuntu to?
<Jucato> there are other #kubuntu- channels, depending on the locale
<Jucato> yes, #ubuntu
<Jucato> that's the Ubuntu English support channel
<UTENTE> so jucato im going to do a dubble partion for now so i will use 95% kubuntu and %xp
<UTENTE> as im new to linux they said it's the best for me
<UTENTE> 5%*
<Jucato> yes. that would be best, so that you don't have to remove XP until you're comfortable
<jhondoe> UTENTE because i'm italian
<jhondoe> asshole
<Jucato> language, please
<UTENTE> just nead xp to play americas army as they don't do it any more for linux
<unix_infidel> anyone here know a decent way to convert VBR to CBR so i can burn it to a cd and minimize problems during burn.
<UTENTE> hey calm down man i just asked u why u don't answer in pvt as u asked me
<UTENTE> i don't see any @ here strange
<UTENTE> where are the ops
<UTENTE> ?
<Jucato> they're called only when needed
<UTENTE> a ok
<Jucato> but they're here.
<UTENTE> u think i made right choise to choose kde as it's more similar to xp and has more things then gnome?
<UTENTE> they said if u start that's better for u
<Jucato> that will really be up to you. personal preference
<Jucato> try both and then decide what you like better
<UTENTE> well if i don't go wrong kde has much more stuff then gnome
<UTENTE> programs etc
<Jucato> they have almost equal number of programs. almost
<UTENTE> im a kde person for now
<UTENTE> what about u jun?
<UTENTE> i like gnome to btw any thing is linux bsd is nice
<UTENTE>   http://www.myspace.com/ubuntulinux
<UTENTE> where u from jucato?
<unix_infidel> haha, did you just create that UTENTE ?
<UTENTE> no
<OMG_lAWL> DCC SEND OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHMMMMMYYYYYYYLLLLAAAAWWWWLLLL 0 0 0
<UTENTE> there is this to   http://www.myspace.com/ubuntulinux
<OMG_lAWL> What happen
<OMG_lAWL> DCC SEND OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHMMMMMYYYYYYYLLLLAAAAWWWWLLLL 0 0 0
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<OMG_lAWL> DCC SEND OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHMMMMMYYYYYYYLLLLAAAAWWWWLLLL 0 0 0
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<|lostbyte|> Some one kick him..
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<OMG_lAWL> DCC SEND OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHMMMMMYYYYYYYLLLLAAAAWWWWLLLL 0 0 0
<UTENTE>   http://www.myspace.com/ubuntuspace   here is it
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<Jucato> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
<OMG_lAWL> How do I shot web
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@n128-227-97-124.xlate.ufl.edu]  by Hobbsee
* OMG_lAWL was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Jucato> thank you :)
<|lostbyte|> :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
* Jucato now realizes how annoying it is to have notifications on...
<unix_infidel> braino, frenris, purpleposeidon, yorikk, hollywoodb: you all have router's that are vulnerable to exploits.
<UTENTE> so for the info kubuntu is identic in every thing to ubuntu just it's kde instead of gnome so more simple right?
<UTENTE> are u hacking us infidel?
<Hobbsee> UTENTE: yeah
<UTENTE> o u are a security
<UTENTE> see if im ok infidel
<UTENTE> if u want
<unix_infidel> could someone please create a factoid for the proper way to kill ghost procs and a link to documentation about this specific router exploit.
<UTENTE> are u like a security tester here infidel?
<unix_infidel> UTENTE: 1) try nick completion.  FOr instance my nick is unix_infidel to print it verbatim do: unix[then press tab] 
<unix_infidel> 2) no, my current research is not in security, i tried it and found it boring.
<Jucato> unix_infidel: I think he was referring to the fact that you mentioned some people who have vulnerable routers
* Jucato turns of notifications for new messages in channels
<unix_infidel> Jucato: i'm well aware of why he would come to that stipulation, it was just an FYI to those who were affected.
<unix_infidel> and subsequently a request to anyone who has the power to create factoids.
<Jucato> unix_infidel: heheh
<walla_> i was wondering if anyone could give me a hand with error message i get when transfering songs to my ipod via amarok 1.4
<nxn> hey
<UTENTE> unix infidel can u check if im secure if u want
<unix_infidel> UTENTE: you can do that yourself.
<nxn> heh.
<UTENTE> well i seen u testing people so if u want be free i did some seem ok if u can be ok whit xp
<nxn> what the hell did you just say ^^^ ??
<Jucato> UTENTE: he didn't test people
<unix_infidel> UTENTE: you tend to misunderstand things.  That's ok.  But you should really google: "exploit frameworks" and "nessus" (respectively).
<unix_infidel> UTENTE: secondly, AOL Chat is a great place to kill time and speak with other people versed in AOL speak, check it out.
<braino_> sorry for the spam guys =/
<UTENTE> it was a joke but usa uk dosen't get italian humor
<Jucato> specially if we can't make sense of what you were trying to say in the first place...
<UTENTE> well i must get used to this new mentality
<Jucato> or get used to trying to speak straight English in here :P
<Jasey> hi there. superkaramba isnt letting me install a widget which it says is already installed, but isnt showing in the list. what can i do to remedy? thanks :)
<UTENTE> ok as kubuntu has even things to practice english whit :D
<UTENTE> im getting dapper amd 64 iso let's hope it burns no problems like it usualy did
<UTENTE> here is the best film on linux for me 58 min enjoy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFHLIRSJv6w
<Jucato> UTENTE: please keep posts within the topic, Kubuntu Support. thanks
<UTENTE> a ok
<UTENTE> u can't paste stuff on linux to?
<Jasey> just kubuntu help
<Jucato> you can. but if it's related to Kubuntu support
<UTENTE> u have a chan related to linux to where i can spread info videos?
<Jasey> that would more than likely annoy people
<rittsel> Hi, trying to install Kubuntu on my laptop, tho i cant get passed the partitioning-step. I choose "Resize SCSI1 and use freed space". But it the app just works but the harddrive isnt and i have to restart the installation.. but i never get pass the step :/
<UTENTE> mmm very strange first time i hear it
<busterbrown123> first of all, your laptop is scsi?
<rittsel> yes
<busterbrown123> sata perhaps
<rittsel> yes
<rittsel> s
<rittsel> sata* sorry
<busterbrown123> it's ok
<rittsel> but *nix always says scsi ;)
<busterbrown123> they use the same drive names
<rittsel> i just wanted to know if you've experienced the same? ^^
<busterbrown123> yeah
<rittsel> i'll just see if i can partition it manually :)
<busterbrown123> I just installed kubuntu on this desktop
<rittsel> k
<busterbrown123> Nforce 4 Sata
<busterbrown123> no issues reading the drives
<rittsel> it can read it
<rittsel> it's just.. bah
<rittsel> what i think it tries to do is this:
<busterbrown123> making partitions?
<rittsel> i have 2 partitions right now, 1 win & 1 backup. It wants to resize the windows partition and use the freed space to install kubuntu on and have dual-boot
<UTENTE> u advise me to use partion magic for the dubble partion kubuntu xp jucato?
<rittsel> this is not wished for.. tho i need my backup-partition so.. manual it is :p
<busterbrown123> yeah
<busterbrown123> but you should be able to select the backup drive, then resize
<Jucato> I don't use partition magic, sorry
<rittsel> excuse me.. but wtf? Why isnt ReiserFS an option for partition type? :s
<busterbrown123> ????
<busterbrown123> dunno
<Jasey> it should be
<UTENTE> what u advise people for a dubble partion xp kubuntu?
<rittsel> lmao
<busterbrown123> ext3 never served me wrong
<Jasey> but its a little hard to find it
<rittsel> ext3, ext2, fat32, fat16, jfs, linux-swap, ntfs & xfs
<rittsel> that's it :s
<Jasey> weird :S
<rittsel> yep
<Jasey> their should be more than that, im sure
<busterbrown123> I'd say let the installer resize your windows partition UTENTE
<Jasey> just in some unusual and illogical place
<rittsel> not in the drop-down box
<noelvis> hello all
<busterbrown123> you might have to cfdisk it
<rittsel> why would they put it in another place then all the other types? .s
<rittsel> doesnt make sense mate
<rittsel> doh
<UTENTE> here i have partion magic so if it does the game ill try that
<Jasey> oh youre using the live cd...
<busterbrown123> live cd rittsel?
<UTENTE> im using the desktop version yes
<noelvis> i'm looking for the scandisk alternative for kubuntu
<busterbrown123> don't need it
<rittsel> busterbrown123: yes
<busterbrown123> est3 checks every 20 boots
<busterbrown123> usually
<rittsel> ?
<busterbrown123> to noelvis
<rittsel> what are you talking about now?
<busterbrown123> sorry
<Jasey> but if you really want to check, use fsck
<busterbrown123> ext3 - sorry noelvis
<rittsel> people >_< please start to hilight, you are talking to 2 different people i believe but i dont know who you are talking to and when >_< bah
<busterbrown123> rittsel
<rittsel> congratz
<rittsel> yes?
<rittsel> ^^
<noelvis> thanks, i'm new at linux
<rittsel> yes busterbrown123 ?
<busterbrown123> you can try using cfdisk in a terminal window
<busterbrown123> setup your partitions in advance using that
<busterbrown123> then restart the install
<noelvis> will do busterbrown123
<rittsel> i'll try, what's the difference between cfdisk & fdisk? :s
<rittsel> never heard of cfdisk
<busterbrown123> cfdisk is the linux version of fdisk
<busterbrown123> fdisk is dos
<busterbrown123> or was anyway
<rittsel> eh.. no?
<rittsel> i'm using gentoo to all my servers and i partition them with fdisk in the gentoo-installation.
<busterbrown123> ok
<busterbrown123> my bad
<rittsel> i know ther's a fdisk for DOS as well but that's another one
<rittsel> ^^
<Jasey> cfdisk has a UI, lovely
<noelvis> will try cfdisk now - thanks all
<rittsel> lmao ok
<Jasey> well a pseudo one
<busterbrown123> that's why I use it
<rittsel> :p
<busterbrown123> you still need to make the filesystems
<rittsel> that's the difference then ^^
<busterbrown123> it will partition
<Jasey> noelvis: that thing will edit partitions. i thought you just wanted to scan?
<rittsel> oh fuck off.. sorry guys but i only have read-access in cfdisk from the live-cd lol!
<busterbrown123> haha
<busterbrown123> nice
<rittsel> nvm.. i'll just go with ext3 then >_<
<rittsel> damn it ^^
<busterbrown123> easy as pie
<Jasey> lol, did you close ubiquity first
<busterbrown123> ext3 is good
<rittsel> reiserfs is better ;)
<Jasey> ext3 is lovely for dual booting with windows. it is the fat32 of linux lol
<busterbrown123> yeah yeah
<rittsel> i wont use dual-boot so
<busterbrown123> flexibility is not a crime
<rittsel> havent said so either
<Jasey> well i had ext3, had to reinstall kubuntu, now i have reiserfs... honestly i dont see any noticable difference
<busterbrown123> last benchmarks I saw couldn't say any one *nix file system was best
<rittsel> btw, fat32 of linux? That's not a good thing you know.. you think fat32 is better then ntfs? or did i just get you wrong? ^^
<Jasey> no
<busterbrown123> no
<Jasey> i mean
<rittsel> lol
<Jasey> you cant properly write to ntfs on linux, as you cant write to reiserfs on windows
<busterbrown123> just basic, simple, and compatible
<rittsel> Compared to ext2 and ext3 in version 2.4 of the Linux kernel, when dealing with files under 4 KiB and with tail packing enabled, ReiserFS is often faster by a factor of 10.15.[citation needed]  This is of great benefit in Usenet news spools, HTTP caches, mail delivery systems and other applications where performance with small files is critical.
<Jasey> but you CAN write to fat32 on linux as you CAN write to ext3 on windows
<rittsel> ^^
<Hikaru79> Jasey, yes.
<Nameless-One> how do you write to ext3 on windows
<Hikaru79> Jasey, FAT32 write support has existed in Linux/OSX for a long time.
<Jasey> theres a driver for it on the web
<busterbrown123> fat32 is the whore of file systems
<rittsel> lol
<busterbrown123> it gets around
<Jasey> lol
<Nameless-One> O.o
<Jasey> yes, Hikaru79 :)
<nxn> adept popped up an error window, i clicked okay and adept closed. when i reopen it it will not let me make any changes because something else is using the processes or something. what do i do to get controll of adept again????
<Hikaru79> Nameless-One: http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html
<Nameless-One> thx
<Hikaru79> Jasey, oh, sorry. I read your statement as a question =(
<Hikaru79> Jasey, my bad >_<
<Jasey> easy nxn, in a Konsole, type sudo killall dpkg ... or sudo killall adept
<Jasey> thats okay Hikaru79 lol
<nxn> ty jasey
<Jucato> !adpet crash fix | nxn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adpet crash fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | nxn
<ubotu> nxn: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Hikaru79> Does there exist a good screencasting solution for KDE? (Other than mencoder?)
<Jucato> Screenkast (not in our repos yet)
<Hikaru79> Thanks, Jucato :) I'll try it out.
<nxn> ty jucato and ubotu
<noelvis> jasey you are correct, chdisk is dangerous
<Hikaru79> http://instrudeo.bpower2.com/packages/Ubuntu/edgy/  <--- Not in the repos, but packages do exist specially for edgy, yay!
<Jasey> noelvis: fsck is what you want
<dbglt> ok, something keep altering my resolv.conf. I have no idea what is doing it, but it is getting rid of my nameservers, and I have to manually replace it
<noelvis> thanks jasey
<Jasey> noelvis: but you wont need to use it, kubuntu runs it automatically every 20 or so boots
<dbglt> I tried making it read only
<Jucato> just be careful in adding unofficial repos
<dbglt> but it just overwrites it...
<Jucato> dbglt: same problem here... haven't found a way to fix it :(
<UTENTE> what does 6.10 of kubuntu have better then drapper?
<Jasey> UTENTE:  6.10 is a lot less stable
<UTENTE> i see that
<UTENTE> that's why im putting dapper
<rittsel> is 6.10 less stable? Why is that?
<UTENTE> but don't know what it has new yet respect to dapper
<Search4Lancer> I noticed when I finally got the upgrade to work and started up, both partitions of my external HD were already mounted... is that a new feature in Edgy, automatic mounting on startup?
<Jasey> it was made to introduce new technologies, but since it had less time in development than dapper, they werent quite stabilised
<Jucato> Edgy (6.10) is less stable because it introduces a lot of new stuff
<Jasey> seems to be Search4Lancer, everyone has been talking about that. i think it is part of upstart.
<rittsel> ok, but do you notice and see the unstableness? (spelling, lol) I mean, does things crash etc or is it just seen as unstable since there are new stuff?
<Search4Lancer> only saves a few seconds, but spiffy nonetheless, Jasey
<Jucato> instability? well, there are some, but not always.
<noelvis> cheers all
<nino> hi guys!!
<Search4Lancer> it's a PITA to upgrade to, I know that much :-D
<Jucato> ah yes. that's true
<rittsel> Jucato: any examples? ^^
<Jasey> it is a real pain to upgrade, but most packages have been stabilised
<Jucato> upgrading is one :)
<rittsel> lol ok
<Jasey> theres a ton of broken packages everywhere
<rittsel> well.. need to get ready, make some breakfast and take a shower.. school in 1h ^^
<rittsel> broken packages? shit.. doesnt sound good :/
<Search4Lancer> I still have 34 packages that want to upgrade, but then again don't want to upgrade
<rittsel> :/
<rittsel> well anyway.. i'll talk to you guys later :) See you
<Jasey> not important ones
<Jasey> just packages in universe and things
<Jasey> bye bye rittsel
<Search4Lancer> most of them are python packages
<sephrys> joystick!
<sephrys> gamepad
<sephrys> linux
<sephrys> artg
<sephrys> gimme gimme
<sephrys> hehe ive been looking at forums for hours to get my sidewinder gamepad to work
<UTENTE> what im curius to know if kubuntu distros are less cured then ubuntu or it's the same?
<sephrys> frusterated
<Jasey> do you need to type with that many "enter" hits?
<sephrys> Jasey, sorry
<Jasey> UTENTE: kubuntu has the same amount of concentration as ubuntu
<UTENTE> so what's unstable on a new realese will be for both ?
<Jasey> sephrys: your gamepad should be detected on /dev/js0 ... if not, /dev/input/js0
<UTENTE> like new ubuntu might be unstable to now
<sephrys> its not
<Jasey> make sure your games point to these
<Jasey> oh
<sephrys> Jasey, hows it auto detect?
<sephrys> cuz it doesn't
<UTENTE> as they got same packets
<Jasey> UTENTE: yes, they share the same repositories. so the they will not be stable on one, and unstable on another.
<sephrys> how do i get it working
<UTENTE> i could guess that
<Jasey> sephrys: sorry, im not an expert on this subject
<UTENTE> jasey do u know if mercury the msn close has mic to couse amsn has only webcam
<UTENTE> clone*
<UTENTE> im looking for a linux msn clone that has mic to not just cam
<james_> hello all i have a question
<Jasey> i think it does. im not sure how well it works. i dont know if mercury is in our repositories either.
<Jasey> okay james, ask away
<nxn> how do i get wine to work??
<UTENTE> ok maby i could use skyper for audio ad amsn to see
<Jasey> sephrys: it may be unsupported hardware. have a look on the web to check.
<Jasey> nxn: have you installed wine
<sephrys> its not ive been looking for hours
<UTENTE> but i don't think it will that long that amsn will integrate mic to
<Jasey> if its not supported, it wont work :P
<james_> hello jasey i am running amarok  when i close it should appear in the task bar but it just disappears ... how come???
<UTENTE> respect to rpm how many packets u got in the repository jasey?
<Jasey> james, right click the icon and pick Exit
<UTENTE> rpm comes whit basic 1600 packets
<james_> what icon?
<Jasey> it is a little wolf inside a circle, james_
<james_> there is no icon hence the problem
<UTENTE> repositories*
<Jasey> UTENTE: i think our deb repository is the second largest of all, second to debian
<Jasey> oh, james_ :S
<Jasey> let me check, im running amarok right now
<james_> so what now
<james_> amarok is running but no icon
<UTENTE> i see so debian is n1 even over fedora and rpm based distros diden't know that ?
<Jasey> can you bring amarok up please
<james_> i can run it from the run dialog is that what you mean?
<UTENTE> btw rpm are instable and buggy so don't like rpm based distros much
<james_> so now it is up now what
<james_> it is running
<nxn> jasey - yes
<Jasey> go to Settings > Configure Amarok
<UTENTE> id say debian is the best for servers
<james_> ok
<UTENTE> kubuntu for desk
<nxn> jasey - i cant find it in the k-menu
<Jasey> go to General and see if there is a check next to Show Tray Icon
<Jasey> its not in the k menu nxn
<Jasey> nxn, you run it in a Konsole window
<james_> yes it is checked
<Jasey> in a konsole window, type wine program.exe ... replace program.exe with the actual program's file name
<Jucato> (of course, go to the directory where the .exe is located first)
<Jasey> of course
<UTENTE> u know a debian clone called lesbian jasey?
<james_> jasey are you talking to me
<nxn> cool ty guys
<james_> ??
<Jasey> UTENTE: stick to kubuntu in here
<Jasey> james_: no
<UTENTE> OK
<Jasey> james_: did you have a look at the configuration as i indicated earlier? Settings > Configure Amarok > General > Show tray icon
<james_> so it is current clicked to show icon but no icon weird huh?
<Jasey> very weird
<UTENTE> ok few min and i can make the boot iso of kubuntu amd 64
<Jasey> and other icons appear in the system tray alright?
<Jasey> very good, UTENTE :)
<UTENTE> just hope will not give error when the cd is done like the 6.10
<james_> like what perhaps a test of another program
<Jasey> kopete, for example
<UTENTE> sadely the 6.10 cd amd 64 is buggy when u burn it boot iso afther the cd is done on the verify gives u an error and no way to remove it
<UTENTE> tryied whit the best cd's and programs like nero and imgburn
<Jucato> UTENTE: don't burn it as a bootable CD. burn it as a CD image
<UTENTE> i did
<UTENTE> whit nero and imgburn
<Jasey> may have not downloaded properly
<james_> right now amarok is playing but no icon either in the system tray or the corner??
<UTENTE> btw the best is to wait whit dapper they fix 6.10 the apt -get updated
<Jasey> i know james_
<Jucato> UTENTE: this might help you. just replace Ubuntu with Kubuntu http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/iso
<Jucato> !download
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<Jasey> james_: open kopete. does the kopete logo appear on the bar down the bottom on the right?
<Jasey> i have this odd feeling the System Tray applet is missing, but i just want to make sure
<Jucato> james_: you should see some other small icons like the kmix icon, klipper (clipboard)
<UTENTE> do u know when linux iso .org will be back on?
<UTENTE> site is down since a while
<Jucato> UTENTE: download the images straight from the distribution's web page. it's more reliable
<Jasey> thats out of the scope of a kubuntu help channel lol
<Jucato> anyway, gtg :)
<Jasey> bye bye jucato :)
<UTENTE> yes better but was cool to try other distros to
<UTENTE> i all ways like to try em even if i stick to kubuntu
<Jasey> the differences are usually just how the default desktop is set up :P
<UTENTE> are u here later jasey?
<Jucato> UTENTE: other distros will have their own download page, which are more updated and have more instructions than linuxiso.org
<Jasey> and what programs are installed by default etc
<james_> there is no kmix icon now what ??
<Jasey> ahh james_
<Jasey> james_: you are missing the System Tray kicker applet
<UTENTE> are u both here later jasey jucato?
<Jasey> james_: to add this, right click an empty space on the bottom bar
<Jasey> yes UTENTE
<Jucato> probably
<james_> ok
<Jasey> james_: (continuing) then click Add Applet
<Jucato> so it was a missing system tray :P
<Jasey> to Panel
<UTENTE> i have to got to school now 8.21 am in roma but this afthernoon i nead help to make my dubble partion whit xp so i can have kubuntu 2 in 1
<Jasey> james_: in the list that appears, find the System Tray applet, and click Add :)
<UTENTE> can u help me whit that?
<Jasey> the kubuntu desktop cd can do that for you, UTENTE
<james_> solved
<Jasey> is the icon there now james_?
<UTENTE> well i nead a guide couse alone im not very good if that's ok
<james_> why was my task bar disappearing
<UTENTE> i use partion magic
<james_> separate issue
<james_> yes
<Jasey> i dont use partition magic
<james_> it is now working
<Jasey> james_: right click the taskbar, choose Configure Panel
<james_> ok
<Jasey> james_: and in Hiding, make sure no hiding options are enabled
<UTENTE> well how can u guide me if i must do it from the boot whit kubuntu live ?
<UTENTE> that's a big problem
<Jasey> lol
<Jasey> ill try and help you do it in partition magic then
<UTENTE> thanx
<Jasey> if i am still awake
<rittsel> just a question.. is Kubuntu reeeaaalllyyy slow on boot for everyone? It's a good laptop.. and holy hell what a boot-time.. and not even verbose :(
<UTENTE> ill wait tonight if u not here what time is it there?
<UTENTE> so i can calculate
<james_> only hide when a panel-hiding button is clicked
<Jasey> rittsel: by default, just about every service you will ever need is enabled. even ones you might not want. they can be removed in System Settings or kcontrol
<Jasey> james_: oh, okay, thats fine
<james_> how do simply add kcontrol to kmenu
<james_> ??
<UTENTE> btw it's simple to dubble partion they said just have to 2 some right moves
<UTENTE> do*
<eilker> ritsel: mine is slow too
<Jasey> right click somewhere on the k menu, pick Edit menu
<Jasey> and you can add it where you want it, james_ :-)
<james_> ok
<james_> do i have to pick an icon for it etc.
<Jasey> if you want to, or you can leave it blank. but a piece of paper for an icon looks rather stupid
<Jasey> the most important part is the Name and the Command
<rittsel> Jasey: ok.. but it's not that boot-screen.. i mean when it loads modules and shit like that.. can you really decide stuff like that in kcontrol as well? :p I'll just compile my own kernel later today ^^
<UTENTE> ok iso i ready i put the empty cd then click on the iso imgburn loads 4 x then burn right?
<Jasey> oh, possibly can edit the init scripts and blah blah blah i dont know lol
<james_> ok thought there might be a short-cut while you are here quick question when partioning a drive to get it ready for kubuntu do you need 3 partions?
<Jasey> UTENTE: yes. go for it :D
<Jasey> UTENTE: are you italian, by chance?
<UTENTE> let's hope well but usualy dapper diden't have errors
<UTENTE> yes rome
<james_> one for swap one for home  and one for /
<rittsel> Jasey: yeh.. since it really took 2 mins to boot after grub.. and that's just wrong :s
<UTENTE> where u from jasey?
<seishinbyou> VMWare, now running Ubuntu on Kubuntu
<Jasey> may i suggest going to the help channel #ubuntu-it
<UTENTE> i like usa uk chans
<Jucato> lol
<Jasey> okay, just thought it might be better to speak your own language :P
<Jasey> or easier, rather
<Jucato> sorry, that lol was for seishinbyou
<Jasey> lol
<flaccid> going sick on this new lcd jucato
<UTENTE> i just must rember grammar im motherlanguage grew up in london from 5 to 11 ahah
<seishinbyou> I figured. :)  (I have a development environment for one project and needed to set up another without disturbing the first)
<Jucato> flaccid: why? what's wrong?
<james_> hello jasey quick question see above can you help?
<flaccid> sick as in mad as in good :)
<Jasey> okay
<flaccid> its very good and high contrast ratio
<Jasey> yes james_
<Jasey> james_: well, sorry, just two
<flaccid> never thought i would be using kubuntu at work on a hi-spec machine
<UTENTE> 2 cd left so imgburn don't fail
<Jasey> james_: one for the root /, and one for swap
<Jucato> aah.hehhe
<james_> ok any idea why ? because in knoppix god forgive you only need the main partion and a swap area
<UTENTE> as im amd 3000 i took amd 64 version desktop of dapper
<Jasey> james_: sorry, i meant two. lol.
<Jasey> james_: if you want to have a seperate home partition, you can. although that is kind of pointless if you only have one hard disk.
<james_> i just installed pclinuxos and it was amazingly easy but it required 3 partions
<Jasey> thats strange
<UTENTE> jasey read pm i got a thing to ask u if u there
<busterbrown123> one for boot, one for root, and one for swap?
<Jasey> well kubuntu only needs two, the root /, and a swap area. i dont know why /home would want its own partition
<james_> ok if one is to format a disk to run kubuntu and winxp how would you proceed install winxp first then kbuntu then how to configure grub?
<busterbrown123> james
<james_> yes
<Jasey> UTENTE: you arent registered with nickserv, so i did not get your PM
<busterbrown123> yeah
<seishinbyou> I thought the 3rd was for /home
<UTENTE> a ok
<seishinbyou> re: PCLinux
<UTENTE> ill register how u do that?
<Jasey> james_: install xp, install kubuntu. grub will add xp to the grub list. easy
<james_> one is for swap one is for /home and one is for /
<Jucato> I don't recall being required to make 3 partitions to install PC Linux OS
<Jasey> thats rather dumb having /home on its own partition, seeing as no matter what its still /home, lol
<seishinbyou> You don't have to, I don't *think* (I installed on a VMWare image)
<busterbrown123> james_: when you install xp, you might want to set up half the drive as free space
<UTENTE> im reg solved thanx
<james_> so create three partitions fat , ext3 and swap , yes???
<Jasey> no
<Jasey> you cant do that in windows lol
<Jucato> I installed PCLOS once, on one partition
<Jasey> or the windows installer, sorry
<james_> so when it writes grub wont it overwrite the mbr ??
<Jasey> james_: in the windows installer, it will tell you the amount of space on your hard disk in total. divide that by two.
<busterbrown123> yes
<james_> wo will grub still be able to load windows or not?
<Jucato> Jasey: having /home on it's own (separate) partition isn't dumb. it's wise
<busterbrown123> james:the mbr is easy to repair later if need be
<busterbrown123> yes
<james_> do i need to
<james_> ??
<Jasey> probably not
<james_> good thanks for the help
<busterbrown123> it should autodetect windows during the kubuntu install
<james_> koolness
<Jasey> yeah
<busterbrown123>  /boot/grub/menu.lst is the boot menu file
<james_> kubuntu is cool and i recommend pclinuxos for fun
<james_> yea thanks
<busterbrown123> if Windows isn't detected, there's an example in the file you can use
<james_> its hardware detection and set up is magic
<Jasey> the debian installer is a fantastic bit of overlooked software, and ubiquity with it
<james_> but it is lacking in some ways that kubuntu picks up
<james_> ok well c u later
<Jasey> bye bye james_
<busterbrown123> bye
<Jasey> you know, i came here with a problem, and i still dont have an answer lol
<busterbrown123> what problem jasey
<busterbrown123> ?
<Jasey> superkaramba thinks a widget is installed. but it isnt listed in its list. how do i remedy this lol
<busterbrown123> compiz has been my problem
<busterbrown123> out of my league buddy
<busterbrown123> widgets are bad news in my book
<Jasey> lol
<UTENTE> ok to register my nick i have to write register nick then pass?
<Momal> Is it possible to change the character encoding per channel in konversation ?
* Jasey /nickserv register password email
<Jasey> and then
<busterbrown123> I would say look for a config file in your home directory
* Jasey /nickserv identify password
<UTENTE> thanx
<Jasey> i tried, i even purged superkaramba and put it back... but it didnt do anything lol
<busterbrown123> or in /usr/share/apps/
<Jasey> busterbrown123: i heard widgets are going to be integral to kde 4. prepare to cry lol.
<busterbrown123> ahhhhhhhhhh!!
<Jasey> i wouldnt think its in there, i didnt run superkaramba as root/sudo
<busterbrown123> but kwin will have compositing abilities
<Jasey> lol the compositing abilities it has now are kind of ... poo
<busterbrown123> I mean ones that work
<teledyn_> test
<busterbrown123> and that are hardware based
<busterbrown123> XGL all the way
<Jasey> lol
<busterbrown123> so firefox dies when I try to customize my toolbar
<Jasey> i havent had that problem =\
<busterbrown123> segmentation fault
<teledyn_> strace it
<busterbrown123> how?
<busterbrown123> strace firefox?
<teledyn_> strace -s 128 -o /tmp/strace.out -f /usr/bin/mozilla
<Jasey> lol
<UTENTE> ok im going to school see u later jasey for the dubble partion hoping the live works
<UTENTE> later all
<Jasey> well im out, catchyas
<teledyn_> not sure what the executable is named though
<max_> salut pouriez vous me donnez le lien pour le salon en francais merci
<seishinbyou> Is there a real, practical point to "Kibadock"?  At all?
<seishinbyou> Voulez vous la finetre?
<busterbrown123> je suit desolet
<busterbrown123> that's all the french I know
<teledyn_> "Are you a window?"  is that what that says???
<seishinbyou> Would you like the window, I think
<yamal> he wants to know the frenchie chan
* seishinbyou studied French (required) for 7 years and got nowhere
<teledyn_> still sounds surreal to me.  those french surrealists...
<yamal> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<seishinbyou> !ja
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ja - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seishinbyou> !jp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seishinbyou> darn
<teledyn_> wow i'd love to see ubotu spit out a factoid in hiragana
<max_> thank you
<max_> bye
<seishinbyou> 
<teledyn_> that looks so cool
<seishinbyou> How would I register a message pointing people to #kubuntu-ja when they type !ja
<teledyn_> there's a web page somewhere that explains the factoids and ubotu
<seishinbyou> Heh, something to do a bit later
<seishinbyou> Not that there is anyone *in* #kubuntu-ja at all anyways
<teledyn_> http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seishinbyou> Okay, that helps, thanks
<kraut> moin
<teledyn_>    /msg ubotu factoid
<teledyn_> has a link about how to use it
<teledyn_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Electrolyte> Ok, soon enough I'm going to switch to Ubuntu - i'm sick of these bugs in Kubuntu Edgy :/
<Schalken> is there an nvidia driver that will allow compiz to run under AIGLX yet?
<seishinbyou> Hmm, well I tried programming the bots for ja...I guess the ops have to approve it
<Jucato> huh?
<seishinbyou> !ja
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ja - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> what's it supposed to be?
<seishinbyou> #ubuntu-ja#kubuntu-ja
<Jucato> !ja
<ubotu> #ubuntu-ja#kubuntu-ja
<Jucato> er.. seishinbyou, isn't it supposed to be -jp?
<seishinbyou> Err...
<seishinbyou> now that you mention it...
<Momal> Is it possible to change the character encoding per channel in konversation ?.. or more important how can you change it at all ?
<Jucato> seishinbyou: what's the language code for Japanese?
<Jucato> Momal: right-click on the channel name?
<Jucato> japanese?
<seishinbyou> I believe I am using UTF-8 at the moment, though most apps here default to SJIS
<seishinbyou> ja_JP
<Jucato> seishinbyou: I mean, for example, Spanish is -es, Portugese is -pt
<Jucato> Tagalog (Philippines) is -tl but we use -ph...
<Jucato> seishinbyou: so it should be #kubuntu-jp I guess?
<Momal> you might want to link it to !ja and !jp since some people type it one way and the other
<seishinbyou> should be jp, but I'm googling out of curiousity
<Jucato> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<Momal> erro thanks Jucato :p
<Jucato> seishinbyou: what does that translate to, btw?
<seishinbyou> For Japanese, refer to #ubuntu-jp or #kubuntu-jp
<seishinbyou> with a hint of please
<Jucato> kudesai? onegai?
<Jucato> :)
<seishinbyou> kudasai (at the end)
<Jucato> oh kudasai.. typo hehehe
<Jucato> um no spaces?
<seishinbyou> hm, apt-get reports all Japanese packages ending with ja
<seishinbyou> language-pack-gnome-ja for example
<seishinbyou> not that I'd use that anyways
<Jucato> so it must be -jp
<seishinbyou> mozilla-firefox-locale-ja-jp <- good name
<Momal> lol.. yea
<Momal> just saw that :p
<seishinbyou> It's great bringing over foreign programmers and introducing them to double-byte character sets.  A whole new world of possibility for errors :)
<Jucato> well, in any case
<Jucato> !ja | seishinbyou
<ubotu> seishinbyou:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<seishinbyou> hooray for me.  ubotu loves me
<Jucato> !jp | seishinbyou
<Jucato> grr... :P
<Jucato> !jp | seishinbyou
<Jucato> ah delay krap...
<Jucato> anyway, I'm trusting your Japanese expertise here, seishinbyou
<seishinbyou> Well, I'm not advertising any dating sites
<Jucato> you better not be :P
<Momal> Jucato: Just paste it in #japanese or #nihongo if you want another verification :p
<seishinbyou> Hmm, is Wine 0.9.25 still broken in Edgy?
<Momal> why does bablefish make things sound like its from an old english book lol
<seishinbyou> Because Babelfish is for comedic purposes
<seishinbyou> rikai.com is better...slightly
<Momal> hehe
<Jucato> at least Babelfish confirms that text :P
<bitchslapper> I just installed the ATI prop. drivers and it was showing those in my vendor string ... no I install beryl .. and its back to mesa3d ... what's going on? how do I restore my drivers?
<seishinbyou> The honourable Babelfish is the bequeath of the correcting Japanese texts
<bitchslapper> and it can't do direct rendering
<bitchslapper> wtf
<bitchslapper> probably need a restart or something ...
<Jasey> hi there. is there a way to specify a different window decoration for certain apps? thanks lol...
<Jasey> oh nvm got answer heh
<_deb_> hi * . I have installed a Edgy 6.10 on my laptop. But it seems that multiple panel configuration is missing in the kicker for kde 3.5.5 what is shipped with edgy 6.10. Anyone faced the same problem ?
<Jasey> what is that, _deb_ ? explain that lol
<Jasey> alrighty then, dont explain it
<Momal> lol
<Jucato> O_o
<Momal> Channel seems quiet at the moment : O
<Jucato> ssshh! let me sleep :P
<seishinbyou> I could dance if you want
<Jasey> i love this channel. rare occasions where off topic chat is acceptable. and ubotu isnt warning you silly. its great. now dance!!
<Jucato> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Momal> Do you have a webcam or something?.. or maybe you could dance with some ascii art? :p
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> :P
<Momal> lol smartass :p...
<Momal> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<seishinbyou> Friendly to whose family, though?  The Manson family?
<Jucato> the Simpsons of course
* seishinbyou doesn't get the simpsons here
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> oh nvm then
<Momal> lol
<seishinbyou> I've seen the earlier seasons, though
<Jucato> hi hi puffy ami yumi go!
<Japsu> I have WPA manually configured in Kubuntu Edgy and it's working, but because I work in several WLAN networks, I'd like to do the configuration and profile switching graphically. I installed KNetworkManager, but it's saying "No network device found" even though this laptop has two working network interfaces (gigabit ethernet and ipw3945 wlan)
<Japsu> Any idea on how to make the network manager work? I haven't rebooted after installing it, but I logged out and back in, and I can see NetworkManager and NetworkManagerDispatcher in the process list
<snpz_> Japsu
<snpz_> lspci
<snpz_> does kernel recognize  your wifi card?
<Japsu> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<Japsu> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<Japsu> snpz_: yes, and they both work
<snpz_> Japsu, nice
<snpz_> well
<Japsu> snpz_: as I said, I have everything working through manual configuration
<snpz_> lsmod
<Japsu> but network manager does not work
<snpz_> knetworkmanager
<snpz_> ?
<Japsu> yes
<snpz_> strange
<Japsu> the network devices work, knetworkmanager does not
<snpz_> is there any error message?
<Japsu> where?
<Japsu> knetworkmanager's popup menu just says "No network device found"
<Japsu> hmm, checking daemon.log
<snpz_> ehmm
<Japsu> hmm
<snpz_> so is teher something interesting in this log?
<Japsu> well
<snpz_> there
<e1mer> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Japsu> My laptop has a button that activates or deactivates both wlan and bluetooth
<snpz_> so
<snpz_> mine also
<Japsu> they are currently activated and things work through manual configuration, but hmm
<Japsu> when I deactivate them and activate them again, network manager _does_ show lines in daemon.log
<Japsu> BUT they're about the bluetooth controller, not wlan
<Japsu> that is, they all are USB stuff whereas the WLAN controller is a minipci one
<Japsu> I've also noticed a possible bug in the network scripts. In /etc/network/interfaces I have "iface eth1 inet dhcp; wireless-essid MYESSID; wpa-driver wext; wpa-conf /path/to/my_wpa.conf" and when I do "ifup eth1", dhclient starts before the WPA negotiation is complete
<Japsu> this causes unnecessary delays in the connection process, because the dhclient makes a few unsuccessfull tries before actually getting an IP address
<sephrys> wow beryl is a waste of resources
<Japsu> sephrys: agreed
<sephrys> haha
<sephrys> its cool though
<Japsu> snpz_: okay I got it working by removing all interfaces except lo from /etc/network/interfaces
<sephrys> and it messes up wine
<sephrys> when it takes full screen
<freewill> i can't get eclipse to run on edgy 32bit I tried downloading sun java gcj ... lots of other libs but it still wounldn't this is what i get when i type it in the console "eclipse ->searching for compatible vm...  testing /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj...found -> kdialog: Unknown option '--warning'.->kdialog: Use --help to get a list of available command line options.
<gnomefreak> freewill: install sun-java5-plugin
<freewill> gnomefreakm kk
<freewill> gnomefreakm its still telling me the same thing :(
<gnomefreak> freewill: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<freewill> sorry * gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> freewill: choose the number of the one you just installed
<gnomefreak> restart eclipse
* gnomefreak brb coffee
<Jucato> er.. gnomefreak...
<Jucato> you just told him to install java plugins, not JRE...
<freewill> gnomefreak got 2 probs 1) eclipse never ran so i can't restart it 2) i tried all of the 4 they let me choose from
<freewill> Jucato, i have jre installed
<Jucato> sun-java5-jre?
<freewill> Jucato, well i installed sun-java5-bin and sun-java5-jre is a dep for sun-java5-bin so yes
<Jucato> and you can't run eclipse at all? it seems from the error that Konsole is spitting out, you have gcj selected as the defaul java
<freewill> i tried gcj, kaffe, sun, wrapper whatver (kaffe, wrapper is )
<Jucato> try the sun java one.what errors do you get?
<Jucato> java error or kdialog error?
<freewill> the same as yes..
<freewill> kdialog
<Jucato> it's not a java problem then...
<Jucato> hmm...
<freewill> btw i ran eclipse on dapper with gcj but when i ran apps of eclipse I ran them in sun so i would prefer that i can run eclipse in sun..
<freewill> and when i downloaded eclipse on dapper it downloade a lot more dependencies..
<alexicon> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<djosa> hello
<djosa> hio.............
<Admiral_Chicago> helle
<djosa> you can talk to me?
<Admiral_Chicago> sure whats up
<Jucato> !xgl | eilker
<ubotu> eilker: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<eilker> jucato: thanx man:)
<eilker> people i have on bard video car and 512 mb ram, may i try for xgl ?
<eilker> people i have onboard video card and 512 mb ram, may i try for xgl ?
<Jucato> your video card needs to have 3d hardware acceleration
<Jucato> and the Linux driver for your video card should be able to use it
<eilker> jucato: how could i check 3d harware acceletaration ability ? i810 here...
<Jucato> not really sure with intel cards...
<Admiral_Chicago> eilker: check out AIGLX i think that works with intel
<zcript> hello
<zcript> how are u all
<zcript>  doing
<Admiral_Chicago> we are well
<Jucato> we are the borg
* Admiral_Chicago waves at Jucato
* Jucato runs and hides
* Jucato waves at Admiral_Chicago from a distance
<eilker> !AIGLX
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: what time is it over there
<Jucato> almost 6:30pm
<Jucato> you're up early
<Admiral_Chicago> it's almost 5.30 AM here,
<Admiral_Chicago> i never sleep man
<Jucato> heheeh
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: are you on EST?
<Admiral_Chicago> CST iirc
<Jucato> hm.. my KDE clock says it's almost 4:30 am in Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i'm CST
<Jucato> hm.... my clock is wrong?
<Admiral_Chicago> no but chicago is CST not EST, that is one time zone over +1 hour
<GnarusLeo> wich movie player is ok to use and is best looking?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: yeah. my KDE clock says it's 4:27am in CST, and 5:27am in New York
<Admiral_Chicago> yu. that's true
<Jucato> is CUPS the only thing I need to be able to print? what package do I install? cupsys?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: i think so
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't do printing
<Jucato> ok thanks. :)
<Jucato> neither do I. so i don't have it installed. but I'm gonna have a printer tomorrow, so I wanna try it out
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: HP?
<Jucato> yeah. I forgot the model, though.
<Admiral_Chicago> HP has the best support for *nix
<Jucato> it's our "family" printer, but my sister had it in her apartment for almost a year. she's bringing it home
<Jucato> (although I'm more interested in setting up the scanner that it has..)
<Admiral_Chicago> oh that may be tricky
<Jucato> yeah... :(
<Jucato> what's trickier is finding space for that baby on my desk :P
<hades> Sorry, what type of packgage i need to compile new software like freeciv2-1-0beta2 or other games... i cant make just ./conifigure make make install the system says i dont have gcc but i have two versions please help
<hades> ?
<Jucato> build-essential
<Jucato> !build-essential | hades
<ubotu> hades: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<hades> Jucato: thx a lot
<ziosam78> Hi, i'm italian, where is the kubuntu it channel? i  can't find it
<Admiral_Chicago> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jucato> darn beat me
<ziosam78> tks ubotu
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm compiling gaim from source now
<Admiral_Chicago> it's a pain
<Jucato> ah the new GAIM?
<Admiral_Chicago> yea the beta 5
<Jucato> ah
* Jucato gets distracted by the Kubuntu Packaging Guide..
<Jucato> er.. Ubuntu Packaging Guide
<eilker> jucato: my video card is supported, but it has some notes as, DRI ok. scrolling is slow, workspace transitioning is choppy. eats CPU cycles. do u suggest me install xgl?
<Jucato> I'm not really sure. you best ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<eilker> jucato: thanx friend
<kent_> anyone here know how to compile amarok with playforesure support?
<eilker> jucato: ubuntu-xgl is dead city:D
<eilker> after installing xgl, if i decided to remove it, will i have any trouble with *.conf files ? any experience pls ?
<Admiral_Chicago> eilker: no idea, i want to remove it but don't want to hose the install so i'm keeping it
<eilker> Admiral_Chicago: is it fantastick ?
<SlimG> where is the kwallet file stored?
<Admiral_Chicago> not really i think it's a lot of hype
<Admiral_Chicago> SlimG: ~/.kde/kwalletmanager i believe
<eilker> Admiral_Chicago: i se
<eilker> Admiral_Chicago: i see
<Jucato> SlimG: ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet
<SlimG> Admiral_Chicago: is this what i'm looking for?: ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet/kdewallet.kwl
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: how can i delete a directory from CLI
<Admiral_Chicago> SlimG: maybe, what do you want to do?
<Jucato> rmdir <directory>?
<Jucato> I'm not sure how to do it if the directory isn't empty
<SlimG> Admiral_Chicago: i've got an old backup that contain logins i cant remeber
<SlimG> i'm trying to shutdown kwalletmanager and replacing the kdewallet.kwl, but when starting kwalletmanager again it's no different.. any ideas?
<eilker> after installing xgl, if i decided to remove it, will i have any trouble with *.conf files ? any experience pls ?
<Admiral_Chicago> someone once suggested to me that i just delete the directory and it'll be recreated when kwallet ran but i have no idea
<Admiral_Chicago> don't quote me on that one
<Jucato> [quote=Admiral_Chicago] someone once suggested to me that i just delete the directory and it'll be recreated when kwallet ran but i have no idea[/quote] 
<SlimG> hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: i hate youe :P
<Jucato> :P
<eilker> jucato: :))
<scheuri> hi all
<eilker> hi scheuri
<SlimG> Admiral_Chicago: Figured it out, you must use "close all wallets" in kwalletmanager before replacing the file, now your quoteable on the subject :)
<kay> i have a new keyboard with a lot multimedia buttons/ now my question : i have the keycode where can i find  a list about the keysym?
<kent_> can someone help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199250 i'm getting an error i dont understand
<kay> kent_: what an error you get?
<kay> kent_: and you use i think kubuntu (kde) tis is ubuntu howto and ubuntu use gnome maybe there you have to look
<kent_> kay: how do i paste larg text without flooding the chan?
<kay> look under google somethign with ubuntu and past
<scheuri> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<octan> kay, run this on cli
<octan> xev
<scheuri> kay? you are in the kubuntu channel, right?
<kay> octan: yes i did but i need to know what keysym can i use not which ui already use
<kay> scheuri: yes why you asking?
<scheuri> kay: because of:  kent_: and you use i think kubuntu (kde) tis is ubuntu howto and ubuntu use gnome maybe there you have to look
<kent_> kay: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31644/
<kent_> i get that error durring the sudo checkinstall stage
<kay> scheuri: i only want to say it can be problem to install something on a way you have to do it in ubuntu course there is gnome and not kde like in kubuntu
<kay> kent_: you wanna install somethign for gnome and you have kde
<scheuri> kay: I know...it was just a bit misunderstandable...in my opionion....after all, everything is ubuntu,...KDE is just a GUI
<octan> kay
<kent_> kay: he says it works on both
<octan> what abut xbindkeys ?
<kay> scheuri: sure btu this is not the proble the problem is that kde and gnome can not run together that ubuntu is (k)ubuntu i know too
<scheuri> kay: they can actually run togehter...;)...I do it here sometimes (KDE Menu- Switch User - New Session)
<kay> octan: octan i search for a list or  table where all keysym are listet have you any idea where i can find it?
<octan> yes,, 1 sec.. they are on you pc somewhere.. but i dont rememebr.. hold on and i'll try to find em
<kay> scheuri: great so let us help him if you or me can
<scheuri> kay: sorry, I did not get the exact problem...
<kay> octan: thx
<kay> scheuri: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31644/
<scheuri> kent_: you are trying to install a .deb on your own?
<scheuri> kent_: using dpkg?
<kent_> scheuri: nevermind i'm useing the scripted installer i did not see it at the bottom
<scheuri> kent_: well, I highly suggest that you use aptitude or the repositories...but...well...can not stop you know, can I?
<scheuri> *or=and
<scheuri> *know=now
<kent_> scheuri: the problem is repositories are out of date
<scheuri> kent_: are you on dapper?
<kent_> scheuri: edgy
<scheuri> kent_: and they are out of date? what are you trying to install?
<kent_> scheuri: play for sure support for my nomad jukebox zen
<kay> scheuri: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199250
<scheuri> kent_: okay, right...
<sergio> hi
<scheuri> kent_: sorry then...
<octan> kay
<octan>  /usr/include/X11/keysymdef.h
<kay> octan: thx dude
<octan> np
<octan> hope it helps
<fribuntu> Hi all
<octan> hi
<kent_> scheuri: it seems noone ever thinks to update the mtp supprot makes me sad :( the stuff in the repositoriys is super old
<fribuntu> I have a problem with KWallet. KMail and Konqueror never remember my passwords, even if I repeatedly tell them to do so.
<kay> octan: not what i realy search but it is helpful thx
<fribuntu> Is KWallet broken?
<octan> key i would do i diff.. scew the keysums.. if you got the name of the button you have what you need.. just use xbindkeys and , link etc play button to amarok thats how i do it
<fribuntu> Errm, the version is 6.10 by the way (edgy)
<octan> *kay
<icheyne> fribuntu, I am not sure, but I think you have to give your applications permission to access kwallet
<icheyne> fribuntu, I got around it by giving kwallet an empty password and letting all apps access it all the time
<kay> octan: yes?
<octan> kay, also if you dont get accsess to all buttons.. try changing to endev in xorg for you keybord.. that helped for my 13 button mouse
<kay> octan: wow
<fribuntu> icheyne: In the kwallet settings, all relevant applications already have permissions set to "always allow".
<kay> octan: what is it for a mouse (name)
<octan> logitech media play
<fribuntu> octan: A 13 button mouse? Are you sure you don't mean your keyboard?
<kay> octan: USB
<kay> lol
<octan> yes
<icheyne> fribuntu, sorry mate I've no idea then
<octan> firephoto, no.. its my mouse
<fribuntu> icheyne: there are quite a few people ranting about kwallet on the forums. There must be a major kwallet issue with edgy
<kay> octan: have you buttons on your mouse which not listet when yu do xev?
<octan> ues
<octan> yes
<fribuntu> icheyne: I am just tired of retyping all my passwords every time I boot up.
<kay> octan: and now you cant use them? or did you fund a way to make it happend?
<octan> its a pain in the ass to setup tho
<icheyne> fribuntu, well I have not run into any problems yet. All my passwords get remembered. I think there is a kde channel here. You might try asking there.
<kay> octan: so you make now you can use them?
<icheyne> fribuntu, but of course I use firefox and gmail so I am not relying on those apps :-S
<fribuntu> icheyne: aha! As far as I know, neither firefox nor thunderbird even use kwallet.
<octan> kay, yes i use them.. to start amarok.. skip song. stuff like that
<fribuntu> icheyne: So that is "cheating" :)
<icheyne> fribuntu, konqueror just does not do it for me :)
<octan> nature is calling
<kay> octan: i have a 11 buttons mouse and the scroll can move to the rigth and the left have you this too?
<fribuntu> icheyne: Well, firefox does not do it for me any more. And the KHTML engine is a bit faster than gekko anyhow.
<xylan_cybercafe> hi all
<xylan_cybercafe> i run dapper, and just upgraded to kde 3.5.5
<xylan_cybercafe> then now i realise theres a pb relativ to usb
<octan> kay yes i got that too
<xylan_cybercafe> all usb keys give this message
<xylan_cybercafe> Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<xylan_cybercafe> :'(
<kay> octan: have you and howto i need it :D
<octan> no howto.. just my brain.. :P,, what brand is you mouse?
<octan> pls say logitech :P
<kay> nope
<kay> genius
<kay> D:
<kay> lol
<octan> hmm
<octan> usb or ps2?
<kay> okusb
<kay> usb
<kay> how you get it to work when you dont see the btton in the xev
<kay> where do yu find it?
<octan> trt and erroring is what i did,,'
<octan> *try
<kay> ok where do you find the erros i mean i read someting about that when you press the "unknow " button there is an error message where is it
<octan> for example
<octan> i use my horizontal scroll to rotate my destop
<octan> #rotate right
<octan> "dbus-send --type=method_call --dest=org.freedesktop.compiz /org/freedesktop/compiz/rotate/allscreens/rotate_right org.freedesktop.compiz.activate string:'root' int32:0x52"
<octan> b:128
<octan> thats button 128
<kay> ok
<xylan_cybercafe> anybody for my sd problem ?
<kay> but if the button has no keycode
<octan> im not 100% sure how it works.. button 1.2.3 get keycodes in xev but not the otherones
<kay> octan: ok i search later for a solution maybe you can tell me if i can for example open the mozilla with one button how must i do it?
<octan> thats easy
<octan> just use xbindkeys
<kay> ok i saw a howot for it
<kay> octan: thx
<octan> np
<octan> now to my problem
<octan> how i can merge 2 avi files together? i tryed with avimerge -o big.avi -i small1.avi small2.avi.. but when its close to  700 MB the big.avi file i get segment fault...
<sergio> avidemux is a good option
<octan> it will do that?
<octan> installing it now
<octan> man avidemux
<octan> No manual entry for avidemux
<octan> :(
<sergio> try this http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/
<octan> ok thanks
<sergio> you're wellcome
<crusty> hallo everibody
<crusty> my kubuntu do not see my web cam SN9C105...any tips?
<kay> crusty: lsusb what odes it show you?
<crusty> what is odes...im new on kubuntu
<juanjo_21> hola, alguien que hable espaol y me pueda ayudar?
<kay> does* sorry
<kay> crusty: me too so type int the shell lsusb
<kay> crusty: me too so type in the shell lsusb
<kay> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lzap> hi, has Dapper Drake still support?
<lzap> no upgrades for weeks now... :-(
<octan> sergio, i cant find anything on merge file.. i see howto split 1 file.. but not howto merge them.. can you help me a bit more out here? pls
<lzap> e.g. newer version of Amarok is out and I have still 1.4.2
<Jucato> !amarok | lzap
<ubotu> lzap: amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<Jucato> lzap: the 3-5 year support for Dapper is only guaranteed for security updates, not necessarily version updates
<eilker>  i Can't find package linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-27-386:( i even search from packages.ubuntu.com....
<eilker> any idea?
<xsacha> eilker: that kernel version has no dri modules.. either go back to -26 or upgrade to edgy
<eilker> xsacha: trying for xgl....
<exclude> hello
<exclude> what does the apt-index-watch process do?
<eilker> xsacha: thanx for useful info
<exclude> its gobbling up loads of CPU cycles.
<lzap> Jucato: well I see, but it seems all switched to edgy? I should not expect next dapper-backports? :-(
<exclude> I assume its a deamon to monitor new packages? If so I'd either want it to run less often (max once a day)day)
<Jucato> lzap: Amarok 1.4.3 is available on Dapper. as for other packages/apps, that really depends
<nidal> hi all, is there any tool/command to know which process is causing high iowait ?
<octan> nidal, high iowait?
<nidal> yes
<nidal> I can see it when I give top or sar command
<octan> what you mean.. I/O resures?
<nidal> but how do I trace it and know which process is the "culprit" ?
<Dark_Vampire> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nidal> see, I am having 2 linux boxes clustered together (not kubuntu, redhat ) with a shared storage box
<nidal> and sometimes the access to the shared storage is dead slow
<octan> ps axjf |grep prosess ?
<nidal> I was just wondering is there any utility in linux which would help me to find out which process is causing the problem
<nidal> octan, sorry I didnt get you
<octan> nidal, ps axjf gives you a prosess tree
<nidal> ok
<nidal> but how do I come to know the IO activity of those processes ?
<octan> i dont think you will
<nidal> becoz, I suspect some "rogue" processes are eating up the IO and screwing up the system
<[GuS] > Bonjour les gens...
<Gecko> Hey there. I'm getting crazy or senile or something. Where are the global settings for $PATH set? I was sure it was /etc/profile
<octan> Gecko
<octan>  echo $PATH
<octan> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<Gecko> octan: yes, I realize it's a variable, but where does it come from? Some file must include that line in order for it to be set on login
<octan> yesll ls.conf.so
<octan> erm
<octan> ld.conf.so
<octan> in /etc
<Gecko> octan: no that's for libraries
<octan> right
<Gecko> octan: see for your self. It contains no paths :)
<octan> what?
<Gecko> eh, no $PATH's
<octan> what does not have path?
<Gecko> nevermind ;)
<Gecko> My hangover has too high a 'nice' value, and I can't seem to 'renice' it... ;)
<octan> LOL
<Jucato> octan: I think he's looking for what file contains the $PATH variable? from what file $PATH reads it
<octan> aha
* Jucato wonders if he worded the question correctly
<octan> cat /etc/bash_completion |grep PATH
<octan> ther ya go
<octan>  PATH=$PATH:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/sbin type $1 &>/dev/null && bla bla bla bla
<Gecko> in bash_completion?
<octan> ya
<Gecko> that's some suprise
<Gecko> The /only/ file I didn't check :)
<octan> heh.. its usaly like that :p
<Schalken> what are the implications of making a symlink from /root to ~/ (such that root's directory becomes my home directory)? would root then use all my kde configuration?
<Gecko> Schalken: yes, and you would have lots of problems, because everything in /root is owned by root and not yourself
<Schalken> Gecko: oh yeah, point.
<Schalken> but if the files in there are already owned by me, will they become owned by root as soon as root uses them?
<Tm_T> Not only that, root is special user and youre regular, so there's lots of thing that should be handled differently. Atleast that's how I see it.
<Tm_T> Schalken: As soon as any changes occurs.
<Tm_T> And I can't figure out what are advantages in that anyway.
<intelikey> shalom
<Tm_T> intelikey: Moin.
<Schalken> its just that all my kde configuration isnt used when i run programs (like adept or other system configuration stuff)
<Tm_T> intelikey: Nice, you irc as root?
<Schalken> as root
<intelikey> Tm_T no  root is just a name
<Gecko> intelikey: but uid=0 is pretty special
<Tm_T> Schalken: And? Shouldn't it be obvious when you do things as root? It's better be seen well than just by asking password.
<Tm_T> Schalken: So, when you see something different than your settings, you notice it.
<Tm_T> Schalken: BUT if you really wan't change root settings, run kcontrol as root?
<Schalken> Tm_T: well that wouldnt be the case if i didnt change any of the settings
<intelikey> Gecko yeah i know that.  but an irc client doesn't read uid it reads irc-username  and or  ircname
<Tm_T> Schalken: True that.
<Tm_T> Schalken: I change settings as first task, so I rarely see any defaults. =)
<Gecko> Schalken: if you just want your kde configuration, you could just do a cp -r ~/.kde/ /root/ ; sudo chown root:root -R /root/.kde/
<Schalken> Tm_T: OR, what if, say, once everything is the way i like it, i copy all the config into /root?
<Schalken> Gecko: like that? :P
<Tm_T> Gecko: Not wise, there's lots of other things than just settings.
<octan> why in hell do you whant to run kde as root ?
<Gecko> Schalken: if you like that, you should probably back up your old config. I have too much of a hangover to think of the consequences ;)
<octan> setup a sudo account without password
<Schalken> Gecko: what old config? there isnt anything in /root other than a folder i put in there.
<Gecko> Schalken: there might be some hidden ones. Did you do a ls -la?
<Gecko> but I think Tm_T is right in it's a bad idea
<octan> it is
<Schalken> Gecko: ah, yes, hidden once (i thought it was ls -l, but it is ls -a for hidden)
<intelikey> Gecko i'd dare say that allan is a root jr. acconunt on your box and if one could ssh in as allan they would have pretty much the run of the place...  seeing that ssh-server is not installed by default that's not a worry... however there is no root login on this box and even if you could exploit this irc client you would not have root access because i'm not root not even root jr..
<octan> its the stupest ide all day :P
<Tm_T> octan: Shush.
<octan> hehe
<Gecko> intelikey: by root jr. you mean what? also uid=0 or sudo with no passwd or what?
<Tm_T> Schalken: As I said, run kconfigure as root and configure as you like, it's safest you can get, but don't run whole KDE as root ever.
<Schalken> Tm_T: i dont, just sysconfig apps
<intelikey> Gecko un-restricted sudoer
<Gecko> intelikey: well, you're welcome to try ;)
<Tm_T> Schalken: Then running kcontrol should be safe bet, do that and be happy. ;)
<intelikey> Gecko i'm not in that business :)    but it can be done.  ;/
<Schalken> Tm_T: but then everytime i make changes i have to do it as root as well, doubling the amount of input i have to make when making cosmetic changes to my desktop.
<Tm_T> Schalken: True, and still safest, but you do as you like.
<Jucato> it's actually a good idea sometimes to have root use a different theme/appearance from your normal user theme, just to provide a visual reminder that you are running as root
<intelikey> Tm_T "but don't run whole KDE as root ever."  paranoid ?
<Tm_T> OR if you know those specific config files, then symlink them, but not whole ~/.kde
<Tm_T> intelikey: Just don't like to hear if something breaks.
<do> et en francais ca parle de quoi?
<Tm_T> intelikey: Well known way to easily mess a lot of things.
<Schalken> Jucato: we discussed that earlier: if that were a point at all kubuntu would come with such a feature by default.
<Jucato> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jucato> Schalken: I did say "sometimes"
<do> comment faire
<Schalken> Jucato: okay, so if your someone who likes to have it that way ;)
<Tm_T> Schalken: Can't remember rightaway what files contained visual settings.
<Jucato> depends on which visual component
<Schalken> any idea where the system-wide, default user kde settings are?
<Jucato> Schalken: /usr/share most of them, some in /etc/kde3 too
<intelikey> Tm_T hmmm i am not in a habit of running a gui as root but have several times, never seen any adverse affect from it.    heard the same report form others.   but i do understand that there is increased risks, in that one can hose the whole system as root...
<Schalken> Jucato: 'some here and some there' :S
<Jucato> Schalken: unfortunately, that's the way Linux works...
<Tm_T> intelikey: IIRC it can affect to some Xorg things that mess some foofoo stuff, I don't know specific.
<intelikey> Tm_T that's a kdm specific thing (one that i consider a bug) kdm uses /root/ as a temp dir no matter who logs in,  thus all users write to /root/  and imo thats a bug.
<Schalken> what does a sysadmin have to do to make it so every user can't change their desktop configuration (eg style, kicker config, network settings), and instead uses a central configuration which is easily maintained?
<Jucato> kiosk?
<Tm_T> intelikey: I see, anyway, don't like to hear complaints so better to tell do it safe way.
<Schalken> Jucato: whats that?
<Jucato> er... kiosktool I think... a KDE app to lockdown user options. I just heard of it. never used it actually
<Schalken> herrrrrmm :S
<intelikey> Tm_T using [g,x] dm prevents that problem, even if your desktop is kde.     and yes i don't advice people to gui as root.  but i wont tell them DONT, either.
<intelikey> and wasnt trying to change you :)
<Tm_T> intelikey: I know.
<visik7> I've a laptop with an ethernet and a wlan bot work now I want to route the http traffic through  ethernet and the rest through wireless
<Schalken> Jucato: is kiosk secure? that is, is there any way for a user to bypass it and change their settings (eg. proxy)?
<Jucato> Schalken: I think it's secure enough. some KDE devs blogged about it before, iirc
<Schalken> Jucato: doesn't look that bad, actually.
<octan> visik7, iptables
<visik7> iptables can't
<intelikey> Tm_T fact of the matter is. imo ubuntu's root jr. aproach to security is in-affactive at best and misleading in general.   sudo is a good app but the default anyone in admin group can do anything, is not one bit safer than setting a root passwd.  and in fact, leads some to think that their system can't be hacked when actually a weak root jr. passwd is less secure than a strong root passwd.
<octan> iptables can
<visik7> iptables can't on packet generated locally
<murchadh> Logging in as root bad:- http://www.brunolinux.com/01-First_Things_To_Know/Su_and_Root.html
<octan> just use forward with iptables
<visik7> iptables can with packet that need to be forward  not with the one locally generated
<octan> you can forward port 80 to ip of ethX
<Tm_T> intelikey: True.
<visik7> the problem is that for example
<visik7> octan: for example firefox binds itself on the iface that contact the default route
<intelikey> well </rant> i'll get back on-topic.
<Schalken> Jucato: Kiosk is actually a great tool, however it doesnt provide a way to change the settings of a profile. Eg, change the desktop background of the 'default' profile.
<Jucato> ah
<Schalken> Jucato: which really makes it useless for a system admin who wants the defaults to be something other than what came with the distro.
<octan> visik7, did you try something like iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -i wlan(ip) -d eth0(Ip) --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<visik7> it's useless
<Schalken> Jucato: any idea how i can change the settings of a profile intuitively (via kontrol)?
<octan> preroute ?
<intelikey> murchadh hehhe that link is interesting, but if it comes to protecting the system form the human  just unplug the box... or at least mount / read only and then remove the device nodes.....  that would pretty much protect the os from the user.
<Schalken> Tm_T: ?
<Jucato> Schalken: I'm out of ideas..
<Schalken> anyway i g2g
<Schalken> see ya tomorrow maybe
<murchadh> intelikey: Hehe... Yeah PEBCAC! Problem Exists Between Chair And Computer! Users suck, even when they're root! People in hats....
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> it's pebcak
<georgeb> hi guys (and girls); what would you recommend as replacement for Yahoo Mess ? I now use kopete, which seems ok, just that file transfer doesn't work, and some other minor issues; I also used gaim some time ago, but it was too basic, and afaik it didn't change much
<murchadh> !konversation
<ubotu> konversation: user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 5027 kB, installed size 12988 kB
<intelikey> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<intelikey> pick your take
<intelikey> pick your friends
<intelikey> pick your nose
<intelikey> but don't pick your friends noes
<murchadh> Take your pick, unless you need a shovel!
<georgeb> intelikey: I need a yahoo messenger replacement; konversation (which I currently use *now*) is only for IRC; and Gaim I already said that I think it's too old :)
<intelikey> you think gaim is too old ?
<intelikey> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<georgeb> intelikey: well, I used gaim some 3 years ago, and from what I see it didn't change much, also from what I remember Gaim 2.0 is in development for some time
<intelikey> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta3.1-1ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 1311 kB, installed size 3712 kB
<intelikey> hmmm thats b3
<intelikey> !info gaim dapper
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.0+1.5.1cvs20051015-1ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 816 kB, installed size 2148 kB
<georgeb> intelikey: aha.. I just fired it up, and I was wondering when stealth settings appeared :) It looks like I already have 2.0
<intelikey> !info gaim hoary
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.1.4-1ubuntu4.4 (hoary), package size 825 kB, installed size 2148 kB
<intelikey> it was 1.1 a year and a half ago
<intelikey> 1.5 a year ago   and 2.0 bata 3 now.
<intelikey> too old ?
<ubuntu>  !  -   !?!?!
<intelikey> ubuntu english here,  or /join #ubuntu-ko   or what ever that is...
<eilker> hi i wanna save my pc screens as video file, do u suggest me a program. (i installed xgl, i wanna share with my friends)
<yamal> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<georgeb> !istambul
<octan> visik7,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about istambul - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<georgeb> !istanbul | eilker
<eilker> georgeb: istanbul ??
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<eilker> georgeb: this is the city that i live:)))
<georgeb> !screencast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screencast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<georgeb> eilker: hah, funny; some friend gave it a try and was pretty impressed
<georgeb> eilker: I mean the program :)
<octan> visik7,  try something like..  iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport www -j -o wlan DROP   && iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp ! --dport www -j -o eth0 -j ACCEPT
<eilker> georgeb: i see, i was so suprised when you call ubotu for istanbul:)))
<georgeb> eilker: there are some more programs listed at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?search=istanbul
<eilker> georgeb: thanx friend
<octan> erm.. last one had 1 ! thats not suppose to be there
<octan> well.. like this iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp ! --dport www -j -o eth0 -j DROP  :p
<wydocq> salutation
<intelikey> wydocq howdy
<intelikey> !az
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about az - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<octan> !ass
<octan> :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ass - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !td
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about td - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> hmmm
<octan> what are you looking for ?
<intelikey> !af
<ubotu> af: An Emacs-like mail reader and composer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.3-3 (edgy), package size 427 kB, installed size 1432 kB
<intelikey> that aint it.
<octan> is  ther a way i can lock alsa to a spesific volume ? like lock it at 1/2 volume ?
* eka rolls a joint
* eka lights the joint
* eka smokes the joint
* eka enjoys the joint
<SlimG> i get "aclocal: Command not found" while trying to compile in kdevelop, what ubuntu package contains aclocal?
* eka offers slimG a hit of his joint
<lin> hi all
<BluesKaj> Howdy All! :)
<intelikey> anyone know how to enter text in elinks  it keeps grabbing the letters and using them as hotkeys...  ?
<octan> EKA GIMME SOME
<wilman> does edgy has xorg 7.0?
<filip_> is there a command for creating files in the terminal?
<intelikey> !info xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 164 kB, installed size 584 kB
<intelikey> 7.1
<filip_> i need to creat a .desktop file in the application folder.. how do i di that
<filip_> i need to creat a .desktop file in the application folder.. how do i di that
<intelikey> you can di that by several means a text editor would be the choice if the file is not supposed to be blank.
<SlimG> i get "aclocal: Command not found" while trying to compile in kdevelop, what ubuntu package contains aclocal?
<twosouls82> filip_: just use the right click of konqi in a folder and select new link to application
<intelikey> : > /path/filename.desktop    if it is to be blank.
<twosouls82> you can also use "nano -w <name>.desktop" and create one by hand L)
<intelikey> or touch /path/filename.desktop   if it might already exist and you don't want to blank it.
<intelikey> nano is a text editor
<twosouls82> so?
<twosouls82> afraid of them?
<intelikey> that explains that i guess....
<filip_> hmm.. it said that its not possible to write the file in the application folder.
<filip_> How do i do to create a file there?
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<twosouls82> filip_: you need to be root to do so, "kdesu konqueror <folder location"
<eilker> georgeb: do u use istanbul in xgl ? cant it be used in berly desktop ?
<filip_> cabt get ut ti work
<filip_> to*
<filip_> cant*
<filip_> it*
<eilker> filip_: ?
<filip__> well i cant creat the file and i can not do the root thing. :)
<filip__> the command gksudo is not found
<Jucato> use kdesu in Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> what about"mkdir ~/.filename"  ?
<Jucato> er.. kdesu to launch GUI apps as root, sudo on the command line
<Jucato> what's he trying to do btw? (came in late)
<filip__> install linux dcpp
<filip__> dc++
<Jucato> ah
<kimmern> hey! anyone know how to make a vcd out of a avi file? can't find any functions in k3b..
* Jucato doesn't know what that is, so can only give general help...
<kimmern> hey! anyone know how to make a vcd out of a avi file? can't find any functions in k3b.
<LjL> kimmern, don't repeat please. i don't know of a specific software that does what you want, but ffmpeg (or mencoder, or...) should do it if you set the right conversion parameters
<BluesKaj> kimmern, devede24 will do it for you
<filip__> whats the command to create a file in kubuntu? from the konsole
<LjL> basically a VCD is an MPEG file with a specific format (320xwhatever, etc)
<LjL> filip__: touch
<Jucato> hm... I need an app like that too... anything that makes it easier (GUI perhaps?)
<LjL> kimmern, after you have the mpeg, there are tools to make it into an actual VCD
<BluesKaj> I would recommend tovid, but it's still unstable
<LjL> !info vcdimager
<ubotu> vcdimager: A VideoCD (VCD) image mastering and ripping tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.23-3 (edgy), package size 514 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<kimmern> LjL: sorry..didnt't mean to repeat myself..thought I was in another channel
<LjL> !info vcdtools
<ubotu> vcdtools: Creates Video CD (VCD) filesystem images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-2 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 108 kB
<LjL> there certainly are GUI tools to facilitate this. but i can't see any in the repositories
<Jucato> ah. thanks anyway :)
<Jucato> nothing really beats Nero in that sense... encoding to VCD then burn... or I haven't found one yet...
<LjL> tried arson?
<BluesKaj> !devede24
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devede24 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kimmern> thanks for your answers!
<LjL> the description doesn't mention it, but then there sometimes *are* features that are not in the description of packages...
<LjL> VLC is a GUI tools as well. guess it doesn't have pre-defined settings for VCD, but still
<Jucato> hm.. I'll try it :)
<Jucato> arson I mean...
<filip__>  LjL: faild.. i tried this command: kdesu touch /usr/share/applications/linuxdcpp.desktop
<LjL> filip__: and?
<filip__> and it s suppose to create the file?
<Jucato> LjL: thanks for pointing out Arson. It's interesting (and in our repos, too!)
<filip__> but it soesnt.
<filip__> doesnt*
<LjL> filip__: so does "ls /usr/share/applications/linuxdcpp.desktop" give any output?
<BluesKaj> arson is audio cd burning software
<filip__> no..
<Jucato> BluesKaj: it's not only audio cd
<LjL> Jucato, kimmern: arson is probably a decent alternative to k3b. if it still can't create VCDs, though, i really suggest trying out VLC's graphical interface (File / Open file / Advanced options / Stream / Settings) - then just look up on Wikipedia or something what the VCD format is
<LjL> and then something like vcdimager should do the job easily enough i suppose, even if it's command line
<filip__> LjL: nothing happens
<Jucato> LjL: hm.. I still have to convert the .avi to .mpeg in any case, right?
<BluesKaj> LjL, ever heard of devede24 ?
<LjL> Jucato, no, well yes, but it's VLC the one doing that
<Jucato> BluesKaj: are you absolutely sure about Arson?
<LjL> filip__: i don't know if that's your problem, but you should only use "kdesu" for GUI applications. for commands like touch, just use sudo
<intelikey> echo "" | sudo /usr/share/applications/linuxdcpp.desktop
<LjL> sudo touch /usr/share/applications/linuxdcpp.desktop
<LjL> intelikey, uh?
<BluesKaj> no Jucato, not absolutely
<LjL> BluesKaj: heard of it, yes, but really just heard of
<Jucato> BluesKaj: http://arson.sourceforge.net/ "Arson has expanded to be a CD ripper (with many output formats), a VCD/Music/Data burner, a CD copier, a device unlocker, and a CDRW blanker."
<intelikey> LjL hehhe yaeh left out the redirrect didn't i.
<intelikey> echo "" | sudo > /usr/share/applications/linuxdcpp.desktop
<LjL> intelikey, well yes ;) anyway touch is made for that, it really should work
<intelikey> that look better
<BluesKaj> Jucato, LjL,  but I am about devede24
<LjL> intelikey, sudo expects a parameter
<kimmern> LjL: I'm converting the avi to mpeg using AvideMux...then i'll burn the file using k3b!..found it on ubuntuforums..was the easy way, so i'll try that first!
<intelikey> tee it then
<filip__> LjL: but it does not for me
<Jucato> BluesKaj: it's a DVD creator, can it create VCD's too?
<LjL> intelikey, it would be   sudo sh -c "echo >/usr/share/applications/linuxdcpp.desktop"
<BluesKaj> yes
<LjL> but touch really should work
<Jucato> !devede
<ubotu> devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 243 kB, installed size 664 kB
<Jucato> I'll try both :)
<Jucato> tomorrow hehehe
<filip__> hm.. what is the command to delete a file?
<intelikey> filip__ i'm susspecting that the dir may not exist
<filip__> or a folder
<Jucato> so I have VLC, Arson, and devede to try tomorrow
<LjL> well, the description doesn't mention it
<intelikey> rm
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell filip__ about cli
<BluesKaj> Jucato, have fun :)
<LjL> intelikey, could be, but it would be very strange if /usr/share/applications didn't exist i think
<Jucato> yeah.. tomorrow is my "setup" day. I'm going to try a printer/scanner that my sister brought home :)
<LjL> filip__: try "touch ~/testfile ; ls ~/testfile"   , do you get any output?
<intelikey> LjL true enough
<BluesKaj> I thought VLC was merely a very versatile player , not a convertor
<LjL> BluesKaj: it's both
<octan> is ther a tool that can listen on a file for changes? i dont wanna run a loop to check for changes on 1 line.
<BluesKaj> one can capture VLC output ?
<filip__> LjL: yup.
<LjL> BluesKaj, no need to "capture" it, just tell it to stream it to some file (in any supported format)
<LjL> filip__: try it once again please,   sudo touch /usr/share/applications/linuxdcpp.desktop ; ls /usr/share/applications/linuxdcpp.desktop
<BluesKaj> ok, LjL , that's news , but good news ...always open to new options :)
<filip__> no output.
<Digital_Pioneer> Is it safe to put Debian testing repositories into my sources.llist?
<LjL> filip__, "ls /usr/share/applications" does give output, doesn't it?
<Digital_Pioneer> *sources.list
<filip__> i managed to create a folder with the samename i suppose thats a big problem?
<LjL> Digital_Pioneer: not at all
<intelikey> LjL but sudo echo >  wont work cause the terminal is not root and that's what is redirrected,    : | sudo tee filename    then the file will be writen by root even though the output to terminal is not root.
<filip__> how do i delete folder rm doesnt work
<LjL> intelikey, that's why i used sudo sh -c "...."
<Digital_Pioneer> LjL: So I definitely shouldn't do it?
<filip__> yes.
<LjL> intelikey: the redirection is inside the sh command line, so it's executed by root
<LjL> Digital_Pioneer: precisely
<Jucato> Digital_Pioneer: definitely shouldn't
<filip__> ls /usr/share/applications gives output.
<Digital_Pioneer> LjL: Are there any Debian repositories I could safely use?
<intelikey> LjL yes    and there is never a right way.... there is your way my way and another way :)
<LjL> filip__: "rmdir" removes empty directories.   "rm -r" removes anything that's inside a given directory, and can be dangerous if you misuse it anyhow
<LjL> filip__: "man rm" first
<Jucato> most (if not all) of the packages that Ubuntu has are from Debian
<LjL> intelikey, but "touch" exists precisely for creating empty files ;-)
<LjL> (and for touching existing files)
<Digital_Pioneer> Well, OK, thanks. :)
<intelikey> LjL ?    yes glad you added that second part
<LjL> intelikey, 'course we know there are 100 different ways to do something on unix, but then there are commands that are quite specific to do something
<LjL> intelikey, for that matter, i use "gunzip blah.tar.gz ; tar -x -f blah.tar" to uncompress files, because i'm used to that, but i'm definitely aware it's not the most reasonable way
<intelikey> like wget for instants
<LjL> intelikey: yeah. you could use netcat, or heck, telnet to download files, but that wouldn't make much sense when there's wget :D
<LjL> filip__, anyway, since we're out of options, do try     sudo sh -c "echo >/usr/share/applications/linuxdcpp.desktop"
<LjL> or tee as intellikey said, shouldn't really make a difference
<filip__> YES! the touch command worked finaly.
<LjL> filip__: like what?
<intelikey> :)
<filip__> well somehow i mangage to creat a folder with the same name
<LjL> hm? same name as what?
<filip__> as the file supposed to be created
<LjL> oh
<filip__> didnt see it at first
<LjL> so "ls" was empty because it was listing an empty directory...
<filip__> exactly
* LjL makes mental note to check for this next time ;)
<filip__> LjL: thank you for your patience
<filip__> :)
<intelikey> LjL inverse reason i gave eariler dir does exist   rather than parent dir doesn't exist....
<LjL> heh
<LjL> intelikey:  "Error: success"
<intelikey> something like that   :)
<LjL> Keyboard does not respond, press F1 to continue
<intelikey> program failed because it finished.
<intelikey> LjL i have seen that [f1]  message from bios
<intelikey> makes me wonder if i might have writen it in my sleep or something.......   looks like some of my posts in here.
<intelikey> or this one.  E: program exited with exit code 0
<LjL> intelikey: yes it's a BIOS message, though what it really says (on the BIOSes i've seen) is "Keyboard error. Press F1 to continue"
<LjL> "error" is a bit more generic, so i changed it into something even more idiotic ;)
<intelikey> yeah but it only occures if the keyboard is not responsive....  :)     still as dumb as a box of rocks...
<intelikey> i have had one section of a keyboard die and the bios not notice it.  hard to do much when almost 25% of the keys have no affect....
<LjL> intelikey, i could bet there is a "Video subsystem failure" BIOS error that gets printed on the screen, though for obvious reasons nobody will ever see it... =)
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> yeah i bet there is !!!
<LjL> aw, that happened on my poor Psion :(
<intelikey> :)
<alexicon> whats the gtk sudo program called?
<LjL> alexicon: gksudo
<alexicon> ta
<intelikey> idle "food" !
<filip_> is there any klient for DC that is similar to fulDC?
<filip_> for linux?
<crusty> kay...still there?
<LjL> filip_, the two graphical clients i know of are dcgui and valknut
<chris123__> greets
<crusty> ther is anybody out there with can tell me how to make kubuntu see my webcam? SN 9C105
<murchadh> filip_: Dunno what fulDC looks like. I use dcpp. Recomended by a friend for technical reasons which were over my head. Works well though!
<chris123__> Im getting a GPG errer with apt-get fro http://kubuntu.org edgy Release, not seen this one. Was wondering were on the home page or other do I grab the key from?
<intelikey> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<klerfayt> if I recompile the kernel then I have to manually patch it once security updates are available?
<intelikey> once or twice
<crusty> thanks ubotu...ill have a look
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Jucato> is cupsys the only thing I need to install to get printers working?
<Jucato> any KDE-specific thing to install?
<klerfayt> intelikey: hmm so if I decide to recompile the kernel I have to keep watching kernel security news somewhere?
<intelikey> http://kernel.org
<klerfayt> intelikey: eh; what about apt-get update? and then if kernel-source is updated I recompile?
<intelikey> Jucato idk about kubuntu-desktop but kde depends on all you need.
<Jucato> intelikey: I don't have kubuntu-desktop installed either, that's why I'm asking hehehe
<Jucato> I only have kde-core installed, plus a few other apps.
<intelikey> klerfayt what if ubuntu updates something that kernel.org doesn't  you recompile for naught.
<intelikey> Jucato ok.  let me look....
<Jucato> intelikey: thanks. first time to install/use a printer (3-in-1) tomorrow... so I'm a bit anxoius/nervous
<klerfayt> intelikey: but isn't this logical choice if I recompiled using ubuntu kernel?
<gemidjy> anyone checkout this (i get that when I try to reinstall kaffeine, first I removed it): http://pastebin.com/824152
<chris123__> jucato did you check the hardware db
<Jucato> ah not yet. anyway, I'll do so tomorrow... about to hit the sack in a few
<Jucato> hm... it's an HP printer... I wonder if it has Linux drivers on the CD... hehehe
<intelikey> libcupsimage2 cupsys cupsys-client libcupsys2 cupsys-driver-gutenprint      i think that's all you need Jucato
<Jucato> ah thanks
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hey guys im trying to run something exe with wine but its not working anymore  ASPI not initialised i get
<Th3_Cr0up13R> any ideas what have i done wrong?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> still learning
<chris123__> jucato: unless it was build last week I wouldnt count on it.
<Jucato> heheh thanks.
<gemidjy> anyone checkout this (i get that when I try to reinstall kaffeine, first I removed it): http://pastebin.com/824152
<mikel28> microsoft has taken over firefox :| http://www.msfirefox.com/microsoft-firefox/index.html
<chris123__> anyone have any info on GPG keys for http://kubunut.org edgy Release, I keep getting errors
<intelikey> Jucato you might want to add  gutenprint-doc   if you do anything fancy with the printer
<intelikey> having the docs is always handy
<Jucato> cupsys itself installs a few other things. but it doesn't install cupsys-client..hm...
<Th3_Cr0up13R> can anyone tell me how do i initialize ASPI for win32 in ubuntu
<intelikey> local gas well blew out last night.... lots of fire and noise,  i doubt it makes the news. nobody was killed.
<Th3_Cr0up13R> never done this before and not so much time
<BluesKaj> intelikey, where is that ?
<intelikey> BluesKaj US rural
<BluesKaj> yeah intelikey, but where in US ?
<BluesKaj> ok, nm
<muzzle> If I want to code a little game with very little use of graphics in C# which lib. should I use to make it run perfect on Kubuntu?
<intelikey> !gtk
<ubotu> gtk is the gimp toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and a lot of other applications
<intelikey> !qt
<ubotu> qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and a lot of other applications. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package.
<muzzle> which one is best documented? =)
<muzzle> I think gtk has some documentation lacks, as far as I know
<intelikey> idk
<GrandConMalade> Qt is extremely well documented.
<muzzle> GrandConMalade: Okay cool :)
<muzzle> GrandConMalade: Which IDE would you suggest?
<GrandConMalade> I'll disappoint you, I use emacs =)
<muzzle> hehe ok
<GrandConMalade> But I think Code::blocks or Eclipse or Kdevelop rulez
<muzzle> are there any good c# bindings?
<GrandConMalade> Nop
<muzzle> okay
<GrandConMalade> the most known C#/Qt binding is at larval state
<muzzle> what about gtk then?
<muzzle> If I want to use C#
<GrandConMalade> GTK#
<GrandConMalade> is the most indicated
<GrandConMalade> With MonoDevelop
<muzzle> ok
<muzzle> GrandConMalade: know what I should apt-get to get gtk# libs?
<Scythe128> anyone here think that the kde development team should put a sudo command in the menu ?
<Scythe128> like right click an item and click runas?
<GrandConMalade> muzzle: I suggest you to just apt-get monodevelop
<CPrgmSwR2> I am configures if I download kubuntu edgy - can I continue to upgrade I will I have to burn a new cd later on?
<CPrgmSwR2> configures = confused
<murchadh> Scythe128: If you right-click on a menu item it should give you the option to "Put in run dialog..", then put sudo or kdesu before the command in the dialog that pops up!
<murchadh> Scythe128: Or click the options button of that dialogue, and run as root!
<Scythe128> brb, gotta restart x
<Omnifrog> what in the world is the /mnt/data tree all about? which file system is real?
<intelikey> "<Scythe128> 1anyone here think...should put a sudo command in the menu   2 like right click an item and click runas?"  i thought there was already.  also as to kde menu isn't [alt] +[f2]   or  run command   an option ?
<intelikey> Omnifrog mount
<intelikey> or cat /proc/mounts
<DaSkreech> Scythe128: YOu can do that with Alt+F2
<Omnifrog> no, in edgy theres a whole mirror of the root file system located in /mnt/data/
<Scythe128> it would be quicker to do it from a contextual menu though
<DaSkreech> Scythe128: How?
<Omnifrog> # ls /mnt/data
<Omnifrog> bin   dev  home  lost+found  mnt  proc  public_html  sbin  success  tmp  var
<Omnifrog> boot  etc  lib   media       opt  pub   root         srv   sys      usr
<Omnifrog> see ^^^
<intelikey> Omnifrog cat /proc/mounts    should tell you what's mounted where
<Scythe128> you already have to right click to get the command into the run dialog (I dont have the cli command for every program I would run as root memorized), why not just have it as a menu.. one less step
<Omnifrog> i know whats mounted, all 4 drives worth
<DaSkreech> Omnifrog: You can mount the same device twice
<DaSkreech> That could be what happened
<Omnifrog> but why is there a mirror of the root (/) file system in /mnt/data
<Omnifrog> whats if for?
<intelikey> cause someone thought it was a good idea....
<Scythe128> anyone have problems running things using the runcommand as root?  I have had that problem with synaptic, and konquerer
<DaSkreech> Omnifrog: Ohh I know why
<Omnifrog> for instance, why is alsaconf in /mnt/data/usr/sbin/alsaconf but not in /sbin?
<DaSkreech> They hid the file system in Konqueror
<intelikey> if i had edgy i'm sure i would umount /mnt/* and rm -r /mnt    but i don't have edgy so i don't need to do that.
<Omnifrog> ya, thats really annoying
<DaSkreech> Omnifrog: You can disable it
<Omnifrog> oh, cool. i will do that. but dealling with these 2 file systems is hurting my brain
<intelikey> rm /.hiden ; : > /.hiden      as root      will "unhide" the root system.
<Omnifrog> is this more of that upstart nonsence
<BluesKaj> I still have several older kernels listed in the grub bootloader on the hda3 partition. Do i need them ?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: No but I thought you would appreciate the older stuff :)
<Scythe128> will you boot to them sometime?
<Omnifrog> ah, thanks intelikey
<BluesKaj> the loader totally ignores tem and loads edgy
<DaSkreech> Oh None edgy stuff
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, ok :)
<Scythe128> are they in the boot menu or just in menu.list
<intelikey> Omnifrog upstart   same team i guess.
<intelikey> maybe even same guy    idk.
<intelikey> !hiden
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hiden - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<BluesKaj> Scythe128, I tried editing them out but they won't go away ...on the bootup page whatever that is called
<DaSkreech> I think it was Seveas that did hidden
<BluesKaj> where I can choose between Windows or Linux
* intelikey spells no good,  but other words have trubble with me.
<Scythe128> are you using a diff. menu.list in your grub configuration?
<wilman> 4 days to go
<wilman> hehe
<wilman> the new beryl
<intelikey> BluesKaj /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<intelikey> BluesKaj do you have more than one linux installed ?
<Scythe128> mae culpa... I have been putting an i in there
<intelikey> Scythe128 barrowed my spelling did you ?
<intelikey> give it back...
<intelikey> :)
<BluesKaj> I had dapper and upgraded from the net to edgy ...my linux partition has almost 30G on it ...does that tell you anything ?
<Scythe128> not really blueskaj
<kent_> hey i accedently got rid of my system icons where it shows armork and any other background runnings apps how do i get it back?
<Scythe128> you could have 8 different menu.lst's on there .. it depend on where grub (stage 1??) is pointing
<intelikey> BluesKaj why i asked.  you may have more than one grub installed, especally if you have more than one linux   thus editing the menu.lst for the wrong one.....
<BluesKaj> well , i have several older kernels in the list at bootup , but only edgy boots up
<Scythe128> intel said it better :)
<Scythe128> the rest wont boot when you select them?
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> well yes , but they boot into edgy
* intelikey has to use lilo cause grub is too weak to boot this system.
<DaSkreech> kent_: What?
<Scythe128> hehe, I could never use lilo... grub is sufficient for most.. itll even chain boot itself :)
<Scythe128> course the reason I couldnt
<intelikey> Scythe128 but it can only boot what bios can boot.
<kent_> DaSkreech: you know where it shows you system icons in the lower right i accedently colsed it how do i get it back?
<Scythe128> you can use map to modify that a little
<BluesKaj> intelikey,, Scythe128, I didn't mean to misguide you ...any of the listed kernels boots into edgy
<Scythe128> the reason I cant use lilo is because I dont understand the configs of bootloaders (dont really understand grub either)
<abattoir> kent_: rt. click on panel->Add Applet->System Tray
<intelikey> BluesKaj see my pm response.   it's still valid.
<Scythe128> intel, what could lilo boot that bios cant?  If the system can see it, it can be booted as far as I know
<santyago> !    ! )
<kent_> abattoir: thanks
<intelikey> Scythe128 the system can see it.  but bios can't boot it. and thus grub can't
<BluesKaj> intelikey, sorry i don't quite understand what you mean in the pm
<abattoir> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<intelikey> Scythe128 /dev/sda
<DaSkreech> abattoir: I don't see a system tray there
<snpz> santyago, in english please
<abattoir> kent_: no problem :)
<abattoir> DaSkreech: ??
<abattoir> DaSkreech: because your panel already has it ;)
<DaSkreech> abattoir: I was just looking to make sure that's where it is. can I only have one system tray?
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> That seems unKDEish :)
<abattoir> DaSkreech: only one per panel, as far as i can remember
<abattoir> DaSkreech: you could add another panel ;)
<abattoir> and add it to it
<DaSkreech> Ah of kourse. More KDeish :)
<abattoir> lol
<Scythe128> how would you boot that without having drivers loaded?  if the system can see it, then grub can boot it
<kent_> how do i make the trash show on desktop so i can remove it from the tray?
<ylz> good day, I hope you don't mind helping me
<DaSkreech> kent_: add a launcher and point it at trash:/
<intelikey> BluesKaj does that help ?
<DaSkreech> ylz: Not so far :)
<BluesKaj> intelikey, sorry i don't quite understand what you mean in the pm
* ylz is using kubuntu edgy, dist-upgraded from dapper
<kent_> DaSkreech: can i make multipul panels with diferent stuff in them on dif sides of the desktop?
<DaSkreech> Wejj done
<intelikey> <Scythe128> how would you boot that without having drivers loaded?  if the system can see it, then grub can boot it <<--- false assumption.   bios indeed sees my scsi disk  and if i partition it then bios can boot a partition on it.  but neither bios nor grub can boot the disk  /dev/sda
<DaSkreech> kent_: sure
<ylz> mplayer should put sound output to arts, but no sound will be played. strange thing is, that other players work and arts-control 'shows' the peak of the sound which should be played by mplayer
<Scythe128> intel look at the man for grub.. you can Identify the boot drive.  Can you do it fron there?
<ylz> I'm calling mplayer '#mplayer -ao arts blabla.wav'
<intelikey> BluesKaj dpkg -l | grep -e 'linux-'   for the list and  sudo apt-get remove <put here the ones you want to remove>
<Scythe128> and can you use the --device-map=FILE option to boot scsi?
<intelikey> Scythe128 grub can't boot it.
<Scythe128> ok
<intelikey> Scythe128 it's not possable for grub. it's just too weak.
<Scythe128> k
<DaSkreech> what happens if you just run mplayer?
<Scythe128> is /dev/sda where your lilo is? or do you have that on an ide drive?
<ylz> DaSkreech: it finds artsd running and the same thing happens
<Scythe128> Im just trying to learn.. gotta figure out how you are doing this :)
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<BluesKaj> whoa , that list is much larger than the boot page list !
<DaSkreech> and only mplayer?
<ylz> DaSkreech: it shows the basic options ;)
<intelikey> if you need to know the reason.  grub psyudo mounts the file system then reads in files using bios as the means to mount it.  bios can't mount the disk  only partitions on the disk.  thus grub fails because of bios.   lilo on the other hand reads a block address using bios   bios sees the disk and can read blocks from it.  thus lilo works and grub doesn't.
<intelikey> Scythe128 ^
<ebiven> Anyone have any KPilot experience?
<Scythe128> sounds greek to me, but it looks techie ;)  got ya
<BluesKaj> intelikey, can i remove anything that doesn't have the latest kernel linked to it ?
<ylz> DaSkreech: without artsd enabled, it finds SDL as functional output device and this one works
<Scythe128> blueskaj, I would just comment it out instead of removing it
<intelikey> BluesKaj yes     mmm are you using nvidia ?
<DaSkreech> You want to use artsd?
<Omnifrog> grrrr
<ylz> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> Any reason?
<Omnifrog> alsaconf didnt detect any PnP or pci cards
<ylz> DaSkreech: multiple sound output
<BluesKaj> comment it out , Scythe128 ...how is that done , in kate ?
<DaSkreech> Mixing tables? :)
<Scythe128> just put a  # infront of the line
<intelikey> BluesKaj you are talking about removing the "extra" kernels right ?
<BluesKaj> no I'm using ATI
<BluesKaj> yup
<intelikey> k yes   and yes
<intelikey> BluesKaj uname -r    and don't remove that on.
<intelikey> one
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> BluesKaj basicly if it doesn't ask you to enter  "Yes, do as I say!"   then you are ok.   if it does, you better read the warning first.  and be carefull
<muzzle> Isn't it possible to draw directly on a window using gtk-sharp like with Windows.Forms ?
<mikearthur> can someone with Java installed USING THE PACKAGE MANAGER type echo $JAVA_HOME in the console for me?
<kubuntunote_> hi
<kubuntunote_> italiani?
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<DaSkreech> Grazie!
<kubuntunote_> thks
<[Relic] > unable to write email to mailbox, seems there is a problem with the new install allowing read write, not sure what to do with it since I think the browser is affected too
<DaSkreech> You can't save anything?
<[Relic] > won't write mail to the file
<[Relic] > assuming because I backup up to a DVD then xfered back once I did first run
<wilman> how can i make my screen refresh more then 60 hz
<[Relic] > specail is the only thing not set in permissions
<icheyne> ebiven, I used Kpilot once
<[Relic] > DaSkreech, is there a way to mass switch to read right for the settings?
<DaSkreech> [Relic] : Of course :)
<DaSkreech> [Relic] : what do you want to do to the files?
<ebiven> icheyne: According to the KPilot guys the latest version that went into Debian is broken.  They have me compiling from the svn source.
<[Relic] > I will recopy everything over and then I will do that for both the browser and then mail
<max_> salut aa pourait m envoye le lien en francais merci
<DaSkreech> [Relic] : What are the permissions on the file?
<DaSkreech> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<BluesKaj> ok, intelikey, the boot menu is now edited to my liking , thanks
<[Relic] > most seem to be read only assuming it did an archive thing when it went to cd/dvd
<icheyne> ebiven, oh right well I used it ages ago and it worked for me. Compiling from source is not _that_ bad
<DaSkreech> [Relic] : Good assumption
<BluesKaj> only the latest kernel listed , along with windows
<ebiven> icheyne: Yah, I'm not scared of the source.  :)
<DaSkreech> Does anyone know where I get the alias for eth0 from?
<icheyne> ebiven, Use the source Luke...
<wouf> Hi everyone, I need help, I hava a fresh installation of Kubuntu Edgy Eft on my laptop, I have just installed Automatix and all stuff to read DVD (win32codecs, libdvdcss, libdvdread... )  and a panel of different players (kaffeine, mplayer, xine, ogle, vlc...) but it doesn't work at all...
<DaSkreech> !doesnt work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesnt work - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> DaSkreech /etc/network/*
<DaSkreech> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<LjL> wouf, so it's far from a fresh installation
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<[Relic] > DaSkreech, I just want to set readwrite for the whole directory then so that when I run the progs I will be ok  :)
<DaSkreech> [Relic] : chmod -r u+rw ~
<wouf> oky bot, I know... but if I have installed automatix it's because my first installation of Edgy Eft without it also failed
<[Relic] > cannot access "u+rw" no such file or directory
<LjL> ah, like in, if it's broke, break it more?
<[Relic] > big R  :)
<wouf> LjL: ok so because I just use automatix you won't help me ...
<LjL> wouf, no, i won't help you because 1) you've still not explained what the actual problem is except for "doesn't work"  2) i have very few audio/video codecs installed myself  3) i'm watching a movie
<DaSkreech> wouf: None of us know what the problem is
<ktos> czesc
<ktos> ktos z was  korzysta z kdtv?
<BluesKaj> hmmm, I can't understand why EDGY is so large , I got rid of 30 programs that i'll never use but it didn't reduce one iota ...it's almost twice larger than the windows footprint ... any ideas ?
<fdoving> !pl | ktos
<ubotu> ktos: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<wouf> LjL: 3 is a good response ;) ... and I will explain the problem, thank you for your attention
<ktos> thanks
<wouf> DaSkreech: Oky, this is my dmesg when I tri to read a commercial DVD movie :
<wouf> [17224128.340000]  Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 52082
<wouf> [17224135.332000]  hdb: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<wouf> [17224135.332000]  hdb: media error (bad sector): error=0x30 { LastFailedSense=0x03 }
<wouf> Kaffeine complain with an error of libdvdcss... but its installed. VLC display the movie with big artefact and green screen... ogle crash
<Omnifrog> i guess i'll have to live with the on-board sound for now
<Omnifrog> a soundblaster souldnt be this much trouble
<wouf> Kafeine error message says that my DVD is crypted, in french "Votre DVD semble crypt. Selon les lois de votre pays, vous pouvez ou non utiliser  libdvdcss  afin de lire ce disque. (Media stream scrambled/encrypted)"
<slow-motion> hallo
<wouf> and this is the VLC log :
<wouf> libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 0.1.9 from http://dvd.sf.net
<wouf> libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.9 for DVD access
<wouf> libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 0.1.9 from http://dvd.sf.net
<wouf> libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.9 for DVD access
<wouf> sory for double paste...
<wouf> VLC finaly cras with : spudec decoder error: overflow in SPU next command sequence
<wouf> So now, is anybody have an idea ?
<zorglu_> too obvious to answer :)
<wouf> zorglu_: what "obivous" mean ? (I'm french...)
<zorglu_> obvious with the typo, mean 'evident' :)
<zorglu_> it was ironic :)
<wouf> ok ;)
<wouf> so no idea...
<wouf> is there a good tutorial to have DVD working on Kubuntu Edgy Eft ?
<intelikey> ob-via  to see   the way or path
<ylz> wouf: I have no problems with xine and the libdvdcss from the penguin liberation front
<wouf> ylz : I also have the PLF libdvdcss... but it still doesn't work...
<wilman> what are kpse tools?
<Admiral_Chicago_> !kpse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wouf> ylz: xine complain with the follwing message (i'll try to translate it in english) :
<intelikey> obvious in it's usage and from it's roots means to see something as if it was in the path ahead of you.
<ylz> wouf: paste it 1:1, I can handle french
<intelikey> dictionary of intelikey page 9845.
<wouf> ylz: ok
<DaSkreech> !info kpse
<ubotu> Package kpse does not exist in any distro I know
<DaSkreech> !sound blaster
<wouf> ylz: Votre DVD semble crypt. Selon les lois de votre pays, vous pouvez ou non utiliser  libdvdcss  afin de lire ce disque. (Media stream scrambled/encrypted)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound blaster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Omnifrog: Have you looked in the forums
<zorglu_> wouf: you should install libdvdcss to read it
<Omnifrog> ya, it's not making a lot of sence. it should work
<zorglu_> !info libdvdcss
<ubotu> Package libdvdcss does not exist in any distro I know
<zorglu_> !seach css
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seach css - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wouf> zorglu_: i have already isntalled it
<wouf> zorglu_: the one from the PLF
<zorglu_> wouf: ok now try to make vlc find it :)
<zorglu_> wouf: you dont need to get it from plf i think
<wouf> zorglu_: VLC find IT, but xine not.
<zorglu_> at least it wasnt the case with dapper
<zorglu_> wouf: very strange
<ylz> wouf: seems that there is a mixation of libdvdnav and libdvdread. my xine is only reporting: libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.9 for DVD access
<wouf> zorglu_: yes
<wouf> ylz: mine not
<ylz> wouf: please open xine from a console and tell, what the output to the console is
<wouf> ylz: my xine report it  !
<wouf> ylz: libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.9 for DVD access
<wouf> ylz: it's the xine output...
<wouf> ylz: Xine fouds the libdvdcss and then found the 4 VTS of the movie... but then crash complaining the above message
<wouf> ylz: its really strange...
<ylz> yes, in deed
<zorglu_> wouf: it does that with every dvd ?
<zorglu_> i would say it may be an specific issue to this dvd
<wouf> zorglu_: yes I have tested it with 8 commercial DVD
<zorglu_> and the error message may be bogus
<zorglu_> ok, and this dvd drive has already worked ?
<wouf> yes ;)
<wouf> with my dapper :(
* zorglu_ cherishes his dapper :)
<zorglu_> sorry no idea
* wouf too
* wouf but it's too late...
<DaSkreech> did you try a purge and reinstall teh dvdcss?
<wouf> yes
<DaSkreech> oh
<wouf> DaSkreech: I will try it again now to check.
* ylz has troubles with sound
<wouf> DaSkreech: Ok, purged, log of xine aggred : libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable
* zorglu_ cant handle xml format
<wouf> DaSkreech: I reinstall it now
<ylz> alsa tries to open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p but that one doesn't exist. There is only pcmC1D0p
<wouf> DaSkreech: do I need the dev package of libdvdccss ?
<ylz> hm... making a symlink works, now alsa plays sound
<wouf> DaSkreech, ylz : purging failed, I have the same error message after reinstallation...
<arriesp> hi
* Admiral_Chicago waves
<DaSkreech> ylz: :-)
<wouf> DaSkreech, ylz : Thanks for your help, I will google it again and again... :(
<DaSkreech> wouf: Checked the forums?
<Admiral_Chicago> wouf: might also want to check out the forums
<DaSkreech> I win :)
<wouf> I checked many forums but no good answers...
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: this round...
<ylz> what the hell is a 'conexant cx8811'?
<josesito> ever since i upgraded to edgy i can't hear any mp3 in amarok, noatun or juk, but i can still hear them in xmms
<josesito> i've got all restringed formats' codecs installed, can someone help me with that?
<Admiral_Chicago> josesito: do you have libxine-extracodecs installed? ah you do.
<DaSkreech> josesito: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<DaSkreech> I think that it has more dependecies in edgy
<zerak> ylz it is for your tv-card i think (u got one ? )
<josesito> i have it installed
<ylz> zerak: thank you, it is
<Admiral_Chicago> try sudo dpkg--recofigure libxine-extracodecs
<Admiral_Chicago> reconfigure*
<josesito> it still says command not found (with reconfigure)
<DaSkreech> wouf: do you have a /home parition?
<wouf> It works ! 4 days working on this stupid libdvdcss, migrating from dapper, reintalling edgy...
<DaSkreech> josesito: no --
<DaSkreech> just-
<josesito> oh ok
<wouf> DaSkreech: yes I have it, and it was the problem !
<Admiral_Chicago> ah my bad
<DaSkreech> wouf: What was the problem?
<wouf> DaSkreech: I had to delete my .dvdcss folder
<DaSkreech> wouf: Ah the purge didn't work
<wouf> DaSkreech: Maybe because my home partition hasn't changed since my dapper
<josesito> Admiral_Chicago, done...but it still doesn't work
<Admiral_Chicago> pstree in the konsole, is anything using xine?
<josesito> amarok uses xine
<josesito> wait
<Admiral_Chicago> that is the only process using it?
<josesito> no, actually no process is using xine
<Lam_> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<Lam_> neat. konqueror is an ftp client?
<Tm_T> Lam_: Sure.
<Lam_> err. am i able to send stuff to a server using konqueror though?
<Tm_T> Lam_: Sure.
<Lam_> neat, thanks
<DaSkreech> Konqueror is everything but a date matching service
<zerak> ylz having sound problem?
<DaSkreech> Had to keep something for KDE4
<wouf> DaSkreech, ylz : Thank u again for your help... it was really a stupid bug... I still dont understand what libdvdcss store in this little folder but now it works...
<DaSkreech> wouf: Sure no problem :)
<DaSkreech> Glad to keep you happy
<Tm_T> Hmm what's best command to check version of ubuntu system?
<Tm_T> Can't remember that one.
<Admiral_Chicago> Tm_T: just go to about ubuntu
<DaSkreech> I Just cat /etc/issue
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: Thanks, that's what I was loonking for.
<Tm_T> Admiral_Chicago: Thanks, I never knew that. ;)
* wouf is reconciled with his edgy... 
<DaSkreech> Till death do you part
<DaSkreech> Or at least a hotter younger fawn swings by
<wouf> :)
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: Where is about kubuntu?
<wouf> how many month before new problems (festy fawn) ?
<DaSkreech> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Feisty Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<wouf> great bot !
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: i thought there was one in the help menu, but i guess not
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: That's KDE
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i know that now
<DaSkreech> Drat. That's Half of hte next battle I plan to win!
<DaSkreech> !eol
<ubotu> eol is End-of-life, the point where security updates stop. Hoary will be EOL in october 2006, Breezy in april 2007 and Dapper in june 2011
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: in the help menu, there is about Kubuntu
<CVirus> june 2011 ?
<DaSkreech> Yes but I don't thik that counts as the fastest way
<DaSkreech> LTS :)
<arriesp> xao gent
<CVirus> what is that ?
<DaSkreech> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<CVirus> ah
<DaSkreech> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<zorglu_> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<DaSkreech> Ah you are kidding me :(
<DaSkreech> You can't make a folder in Konqueror without the mouse?
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: i don't like Konqui
<Admiral_Chicago> i middle click to close tabs
<DaSkreech> ha ha yeah
<DaSkreech> then I quit using the mouse. Now I can't make a folder without one
<Admiral_Chicago> that should be a critical feature request, it gets into the idea of accesibility
<Lam_> damn, konqueror functions nice as an ftp client
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: i'd put it on LP and link omgponiezlol to the page
<Admiral_Chicago> that's my nick in my room, IRC is going nuts over there
<DaSkreech> Your room?
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: i'm on  a live CD right now and not at my home compy
<Admiral_Chicago> it's so cool, i come to the physics private room, boot up Kubuntu Live, eat lunch and stay online
<Admiral_Chicago> bbl
<Tm_T> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n1kt0>        ?
<Lynoure> n1kt0: lots of wovels there.
<Danker> Hi
<Danker> How to minimize X application?
<DaSkreech> Danker: All of them?
<Lynoure> Danker: there are many ways, depending on your settings.
<DaSkreech> Woah that's sad :) I'm downloading from http://www.peteteo.com/commons and the share ratio is nan :)
<Danker> One window
<Lynoure> Danker: right-click on the title bar and then choose minimise from the menu
<Danker> Game window :)
<Danker> No
<DaSkreech> Danker: try Alt+F3 and then ... oh Game
<DaSkreech> Umm
* DaSkreech hides
<Lynoure> Which game, by the way?
<Danker> Enemy teritory
<Danker> sorry for english mistakes :(
<DaSkreech> No problem
<DaSkreech> German?
<Lynoure> Danker: you so did not google for the solution, did you? =)
<DaSkreech> Lynoure: Ha ha Use Standard english for non english speakers at least :0
<DaSkreech>  Sarcasm is hard enough to get across on IRC :)
<Danker> Naaah
<Danker> Thought that on IRC will be faster :D
<Danker> I am from lithuania
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: I'm non-native myself :)
<Danker> I have learned german too, but i am weak at it :)
<BluesKaj> Baltic state!
<DaSkreech> I was just guessing  :)
<Lynoure> Danker: try   minimize enemy territory linux  the answer should pretty much jump at you
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: But I have been speaking English at home for 6 years now... :)
<Bewbie> Hi all, is there a new nvidia driver atm?
<DaSkreech> Get out!
<Danker> Ya
<DaSkreech> There is one at the nvidia site
<Danker> What do think about lithuanians in yuor country?
<Danker> your*
<Danker> Do people think that they ar smuglers?
<BluesKaj> my country ?
<Danker> Where are you from?
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: well, I do not speak Dutch and he speaks very little Finnish and near-native English, so we are stuck with that until one of us learns a new language properly :)
<Lynoure> Danker: Why would they think that?
<BluesKaj> <--- Canada, ...born in finland of swedish heritage
<Lynoure> Hmph, have to go, stores close in 20mit here
* Lynoure is from Finland
<BluesKaj> cool
<Danker> Because from time to time i hear that lithuanians are doing bad things in other countries
<Dr_willis> Hmm. MintLinux :)
<Danker> Yea
<ent3rman> hi
<Dr_willis> http://linuxmint.com/
<Danker> Finntroll rocks && rules :)
<Dr_willis> yet another ubuntu spinoff it seems
<BluesKaj> <---old guy , emmigrated to canada in 1947 at the age of 4.
<Dr_willis> Linux Mint is an Ubuntu-based distribution whose goal is to provide a more complete out-of-the-box experience by including browser plugins, media codecs, support for DVD playback, Java and other components. It is compatible with Ubuntu software repositories.
<BluesKaj> never heard anything negative about lithuanians
<vikke> uhm, could someone tell me how i install 32 bit firefox on my amd64 kubuntu?, what libraries i need and such
<ent3rman> jest tu jakis polak?
<ent3rman> jest tu jakis polak?
<ent3rman> jest tu jakis polak?
<Danker> Then good :)
<Lynoure> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<BluesKaj> !pl
<DaSkreech> !eol > Daskreech
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, is Linux Mint as up to date as Edgy ?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Check it's website
<Danker> http://www.truecombatelite.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2975&highlight=minimize
<Danker> Still nothing good...
<Danker> Hack way...
<BluesKaj> bummer , latest Linux mint uses gnome desktop :(
<DaSkreech> Of course
<Danker> And because KDE is better we wont use it :D
<Danker> Of course there is apt-get :D
<wouterh> hi all, i have a question: is there a way to make the keyboard layout used by kdm selectable?
<icheyne> has anyone used the fish shell? is it any good?
<DaSkreech> !info fish
<ubotu> fish: a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.21.12-1 (edgy), package size 631 kB, installed size 2560 kB
<DaSkreech> Ah of course
<BluesKaj> can a one migrate from edgy to Linux mint , without having to a clean install ?
<BluesKaj> to do
<DaSkreech> I doubt it if Mint is not supported which since it ships with banned packages I'm sure it is
<BluesKaj> ahh...banned in the US , i bet
<DaSkreech> Well banned somehwere
<DaSkreech> LCD is a killer
<vikke> uhm, could someone tell me how i install 32 bit firefox on my amd64 kubuntu?, what libraries i need and such
<xwolf-> why does kdm keep ignoring numlock even after i have edited /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc to 'NumLock=On'?
<DaSkreech> what device does eth0 really point to?
<BluesKaj> vikke, are you running 64 or 32bit kubuntu ?
<vikke> BluesKaj: 64 bit
<wouterh> let me rephrase my question: I have multiple users which use different keyboard layouts. Can I let the user select a keyboard layout at the kdm login screen?
<BluesKaj> FF should be in the repos
<JonJ> Has anyone successfully synced a Nokia 6131 over bluetooth? I can receive files from it, but I cannot send files, sync contacts, or anything, really. It does not even appear in kdes bluetooth obex client
<vikke> BluesKaj: isnt it 64 bit firefox im installing through that?
<TheMole> JonJ: Have you tried pairing the devices?
<JonJ> TheMole: I'm sorry, what? Pairing the devices?
<BluesKaj> why not use 64bit FF ?
<TheMole> From the phone, tried to pair the device with the computer. Bluetooth devices usually need pairing before you can sync. I know I have to do that with my Nokia n73.
<TheMole> Although it's still flakey under kbluetooth and under Windows for that matter.
<wouterh> BluesKaj: my guess: there is no 64-bit flash plugin
<JonJ> Hm, the phone is asking me about a password, I'm assuming it should have appeared on my computer
<Danker> There isnt
<Danker> How to address my message to someone?
<Danker> In IRC
<Danker> Here
<Danker> Using Konversation
<TheMole> JonJ: the password is usually 1234
<TheMole> It should then say "devices paired" or "pair failed"
<ent3rman> or 00000000
<JonJ> TheMole: Thanks, I got it working!
<murchadh> Danker: Start typing their nick and press tab
<TheMole> No problem.
<TheMole> I have spent many hours trying to get bluetooth to actually work properly.
<Danker> TheMole: Hi
<Danker> Nice :)
<fadey> Danker: Hi
<Danker> Cool
<TheMole> Danker: Hi.
<Danker> fadey: Hi
<Danker> It rocks :)
<Danker> claydoh: hi
<Danker> :)
<Danker> Bye
<claydoh> heh
<magical_trevsky> does anyone know if kpresenter can save files as .ppt, and if so, how reliably?
<xwolf-> why does kdm keep ignoring numlock even after i have edited /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc to 'NumLock=On'?
<patlkli> invitado, have you restarted kdm? if not, do that ;-)
<DaSkreech> magical_trevsky: use impress?
<magical_trevsky> DaSkreech, I am, was just wondering if there were any alternatives
<|sparr|> where does kde get the icons for windows in the pager?
<murchadh> !kpresenter
<ubotu> kpresenter: a presentation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1235 kB, installed size 3940 kB
<patlkli> magical_trevsky, KPresenter can't save as .ppt ? I thought so...
<jg_> evening all
<magical_trevsky> patlkli, ok, thanks :)
<argento> I would like to open compressed files with protocols but when I click a zip file Ark opens
<patlkli> magical_trevsky, hmm, i looked in now, it can't, sorry
<argento> how can I associate zipped files with the zip:/ protocol in konqueror?
<patlkli> magical_trevsky, but it could be, that there is a plug-in or something... ;-)
<magical_trevsky> I wish ms office would support opendocument so I wouldn't have to worry about stuff like this when I want to show a presentation on someone else's machine :(
<Meekus> I am trying to set up LDAP client here on a machine.  Giving me issues.  I was wondering if someone knew the log file to check to see what the actual errors are?
<Meekus> I am trying to authenticate against an LDAP server I should mention
<patlkli> magical_trevsky, maybe MS will include OpenDocument support after this Novell + Microsoft story :-)
<argento> what's the default in edgy? Are zipped files opened with ArK or with the zip:/ protocol in konqueror?
<nixbox> how do i install opera browser?
<nixbox> i have done sudo apt-cache search opera, but i cant find it there, i have looked in add/remove programs as well.
<sparrw> Where does KDE get the icons for windows in the pager?
<DaSkreech> From the .Desktop File I think
<DaSkreech> Ark
<DaSkreech> !opera | nixbox
<ubotu> nixbox: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Tm_T> sparrw: It uses normal app icons IIRC, those are defined in .desktop files AND actual icons are in /usr/share/icons or so.
<murchadh> patlkli: Presentation in Openoffice seems to be what you need!
<sparrw> Tm_T: how does it know which icon goes with which app?  I ask because I have one app that should have an icon but doesnt
<patlkli> murchadh, i need nothing
<patlkli> murchadh, magical_trevsky needs to save as ppt
<patlkli> magical_trevsky, right, why don't you make your presentations with OpenOffice.org?
<murchadh> patlkli: Sorry, That was for magical_trevsky!
<Tm_T> sparrw: Well, as I said, app Whatever provides whatever.desktop file that points whatever.png icon to be used with it.
<patlkli> murchadh, NO PROBLEM ;-)
<murchadh> magical_trevsky: Presentation in Openoffice seems to be what you need!
<magical_trevsky> murchadh, yeah, I'm using it :D
<magical_trevsky> it's just the example presentations on the koffice website look cool, and I was wondering if I could use it to make ppt files, but looks like I can't!
<Tm_T> sparrw: If that is not the case, you can create desktop file yourself, look them from /usr/share/applications/kde/ for example
<magical_trevsky> I think I may just make an html presentation though
<sparrw> Tm_T: ok, the app in question is thunderbird.  /usr/share/applications/mozilla-thunderbird.desktop lists the icon as mozilla-thunderbird-menu and i have /usr/share/pixmaps/mozilla-thunderbird-menu.[png/xpm/svg] .  thunderbird has an icon on my K menu, but not in my pager
<patlkli> magical_trevsky, maybe there is a way to use the KOffice (KPresenter) - Templates with OpenOffice.org
<Tm_T> sparrw: Hmm, then hard to tell, maybe it uses xpm or some other format it can't rescale.
<probolone> please , help me i can not install ati xpress 200 in dapper,
<DaSkreech> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<probolone> there is not any manual in web for ati x200
<probolone> thank ubotu
<patlkli> magical_trevsky, i have a solution
<magical_trevsky> patlkli, :O
<patlkli> a bit difficult, but should work
<probolone> ubotu , in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto there is not a solution for ati x 200 in dapper
<patlkli> magical_trevsky, open one of the templates in KPresenter and save it under a OpenDocument Presentation
<magical_trevsky> patlkli, that's a good idea :D thanks!
<patlkli> magical_trevsky, and then you open this OpenDocument file with OpenOffice.org, so you can use the templates
<CPrgmSwR2> wow kubuntu edgy is really nicwe
<CPrgmSwR2> Its so smooth and mature
<patlkli> magical_trevsky, maybe you can move the files to OpenOffice' templates and move it to its template directory
<patlkli> CPrgmSwR2, yes, really... ;-)
<DaSkreech> probolone: ubotu is a robot
<magical_trevsky> patlkli, yeah, i'll try.. just need to get koffice installed first :p Thanks for all of your help!
<DaSkreech> That website doesnt help?
<CPrgmSwR2> I am just new to linux and love the change
<DaSkreech> Welcome
<patlkli> magical_trevsky, no problem, i was happy to help you ;-)
<probolone> DaSkreech?
<patlkli> CPrgmSwR2, it's nicer than SuSE and doesn't take so long to boot...
<DaSkreech> Did you install the driver as noted on the website?
<teacaddy> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<probolone> i am in #kubuntu-es chanel , a friend have a problem with compac pc, the repositories no funtion on ati driver  can not open DRI
<DaSkreech> No one in the -es channel is helping you?
<CPrgmSwR2> That is the amazing thing is how fast it boots
<CPrgmSwR2> the first time took the longest
<CPrgmSwR2> how well does kubuntu work on an old computer
<DaSkreech> Well enough
<DaSkreech> You may ned to tune it down
<DaSkreech> RAM is important
<patlkli> CPrgmSwR2, i tried it on a really old K6 machine and it worked (Dapper)
<probolone> in kubuntu chanel spanish can not the solution
<CPrgmSwR2> because my friend has an old 866 mhz intel pentium 3 processor
<patlkli> Yes, i put in much RAM (512MB) in that old machine, then it worked
<CPrgmSwR2> He screwed his windows up by putting to much on it
<CPrgmSwR2> thats what its got 512MB of ram
<patlkli> CPrgmSwR2, oh, that's really fast against a K6, on that machine it should work perfectly
<probolone> but, there is not a solution for this problem?
<patlkli> probolone, google maybe?
<CPrgmSwR2> is there a way to run itunes on linux?
<TheGateKeeper> can KDE automatically go to the next virtual desktop when you move the mouse to left or right of the screen?
<CPrgmSwR2> yeah it should work
<smaggard> no this is impossible
<patlkli> CPrgmSwR2, i don't think iTunes directly, but..
<CPrgmSwR2> nevermind it doesn't
<CPrgmSwR2> well my freind has a bunch of itune songs is why I ask
<fildo> morning
<CPrgmSwR2> so is there a way he can play them
<TheGateKeeper> smaggard: not impossible enlightenment & fvwm both do
<patlkli> CPrgmSwR2, have you "googled" already?
<intelikey> had this error  " server irc.freenode.net: Connection refused "    heh phone was off the hook.....
<Lam_> anyone else find the calender (when you click the time at the bottom right) to be a little weird? i'm using to having sunday on the left side of monday
<CPrgmSwR2> yeah I just did
<CPrgmSwR2> it says I have to use crossover office
<intelikey> Lam_ yes.  i don't know who thought they would change the order of the days but, it's plain stupid imo.   you can adjust it back to correct tho
<Lam_> intelikey: how do i do that?
<patlkli> CPrgmSwR2, yes, CrossOver Office is a commercial (costs something) program like Wine but for running Word, Excel, IE and  so on
<intelikey> Lam_ right click on the clock and choose preferances
<red_> ola
<Lam_> intelikey: ah ok. i found it. thanks
<intelikey> np
<red_> el ordenador no me deja pasar de la identificain en kubuntu
<intelikey> !es
<icheyne> probolone, try this http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<zeeo> hey i'm looking for a better vnc server for kubuntu the one that comees with seems to be realy slow
<zeeo> over the network
<markelhas> need help to config a kubuntu to use p2p client, anyone expert in router problems and p2p clients?
<zeeo> over 1gbit network its slow
<TheGateKeeper> zeeo: use freenx server & nxclient
<zeeo> ok thx will check it out
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper:hi , everything ok! can u help me out?
<smaggard> <<< agrees with GateKeeper
<patlkli> markelhas, what p2p -client? (p2p = evil)
<intelikey> tightvncserver
<probolone> icheyne: thank you
<smaggard> freenx has REALLY good compression
<smaggard> even dialup users dont complain
<icheyne> probolone, de nada
<zeeo> well i'm over 1 gibit network i don't care about that
<zeeo> the stock one is just slow
<zeeo> on cpu etc
<iarwain> hi, does anyone know how to add a irc-server to Konversation?
<zeeo> it seems
<markelhas> patlkli: p2p client like ktorrent or amule
<probolone> jaja , icheyne
<zeeo> its a fast system and its still feels realy slow
<zeeo> just find out what ports its using
<zeeo> netstat
<zeeo> and open them ports in router
<zeeo> use nat to route the ip to your system
<zeeo> runing p2p
<probolone> XD, icheyne me has dejao de piedra jejeje
<sparrw> Tm_T: kvirc works with the pager, and it has usr/share/icons/blah/blah.[png/svgz] 
<markelhas> patlkli: i've config my router with the forwd of the ports but awalays slow connection
<zeeo> can i get freenx with apt-get
<patlkli> markelhas, well, i don't know, sorry
<markelhas> patlkli: same router config with windows and p2p client works fine
<probolone> icheyne pasate por: #kubuntu-es
<markelhas> patlkli: :/
<markelhas> patlkli: oki
<patlkli> markelhas, maybe firewall or something like that? :-P
<murchadh> magical_trevsky: Use koffice to create presentation, save it as either OASIS, or Openoffice. Then if Powerpoint can't open the OASIS format (xml I think) use Openoffice to open your masterpiece and save it as a Powerpoint File! Clunky, but you'll only be using Openoffice as a file converter - so there's gotta be a better way.
<markelhas> patlkli: ok
<zeeo> nm i found a .deb
<dhq> fdoving: hey
<dhq> fdoving: how do i mount my windows partition in linux
<Kai-> hey, i was banned on my home connection a few weeks back for join/quit/ping timeout spam because my connection went haywire. can someone remove it?
<dhq> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<patlkli> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tm_T> sparrw: Yup, png is good format.
<Tm_T> sparrw: Check from app.desktop file what icon is defined there.
<Lam_> how do i get mozilla-mplayer installed without mplayer or it's associated packages? (i self-compiled my own mplayer)
<flixh> somebody who knows how to disable the automounting of removeable media in kde 3.5.5 (edgy) ?
<patlkli> Lam_, http://downloads.sourceforge.net/mplayerplug-in/mplayerplug-in-3.31.tar.gz?modtime=1156752322&big_mirror=0
<Search4Lancer> alright, here's a problem
<Lam_> patlkli: thanks
<patlkli> Lam_, that's the source of the mozilla mplayer-plugin
<patlkli> Lam_, no problem
<Search4Lancer> all the fun little icons for sound, kopete, amarok, etc next to the clock, they used to stack, one on top of the other.... now they don't, and as such they're taking up about 1/3 of the width of the screen
<yeti> some program i need wants libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3, is that the same as libstdc++.so.6, so can i just create a symlink?
<patlkli> Search4Lancer, maybe "[CTRL]  + [+]  / [-] 
<patlkli> yeti, hmm, wait a moment, i give you a command
<patlkli> one second
<sparrw> Tm_T: like i said before, mozilla-thunderbird-menu
<Search4Lancer> patlkli, what you said makes little sense and performs even less
<patlkli> Search4Lancer, then you have changed the KDE settings
<Search4Lancer> no, I haven't
<Tm_T> sparrw: Well, check that.
<Search4Lancer> I upgraded to 6.10 last night and this is how it came out
<colleverde> www.msn.com
<adz21c> yeti:i think you will find thats not the same file
<sparrw> Tm_T: i have /usr/share/app-install/icons/mozilla-thunderbird-menu.png and /usr/share/pixmaps/mozilla-thunderbird-menu.png but no /usr/share/icons/*
<colleverde> www.msn.com
<yeti> adz21c: it's not, i tried... in what package will i find libstdc++-libc?
<khirr> is solaris of java?
<adz21c> yeti: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=libstdc%2B%2B-libc6.2-2.so.3&arch=i386&version=edgy&searchmode=searchfilesanddirs&case=insensitive
<adz21c> yeti: i assume ur i386
<Lynoure> khirr: hmm? Both Solaris and Java are of Sun.
<khirr> thanks
<Search4Lancer> ......
<sparrw> this did not fix the problem:  cp /usr/share/pixmaps/mozilla-thunderbird-menu.png /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/
<kay> maybe someone can help me
<kay>  search a site where i can draw
<kay> online
<kay> and a friend can see it
<kay> anyone an idea
<adz21c> yeti: much luck?
<yeti> adz21c: thanks, worked :))
<adz21c> yeti:  good stuff, in future when u can't find a package go to konqueror or something and put in apt:/ that has an online search :-)
<kay> http://www.imaginationcubed.com/LaunchPage
<sparrw> if it helps, the icon that i am missing is the one in the top left corner of the window too
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> can someone help me to sove a problem_
<milan>  Channel modes: topic protection, no messages from outside, no colors allowed, LOL
<adz21c> ask n see who answers :-)
<sparrw> Can anyone verify that Mozilla Thunderbird does [not?]  have its icon in the top left corner of its window when installed from its package?
<ubuntu> i just installed edgz and after reboot a getting error 21 while loading grub
<sparrw> found the problem, already-reported bug.
<wojtas7> hello.
<Riddell> everyone welcome easyrider1!
<easyrider1> hi all!
<Tm_T> Welcome! :)
<Tm_T> Moin, terve, hola etc. :p
<easyrider1> I was hoping that someone could help me get java installed on the computer and in Firefox.
<Strelban41> Hello, Hola, etc. :)
<_KiKo_> ola buenas
<_KiKo_> tengo un problema
<_KiKo_> sobre las particiones
<_KiKo_> T_T
<adz21c> ubuntu: http://linuxfromscratch.org/pipermail/lfs-support/2005-March/026477.html
<_KiKo_> alguien me puede ayudar?
<migol> hi people
<adz21c> ubuntu: hope thats useful
<locutus_> hallo leute
<Tm_T> _KiKo_: You should speak english here, thanks.
<Maddin> hi
<easyrider1> gr locutus
<riz_> ciao ragazzi
<easyrider1> Ok who has J Run Environment installed?
<riz_> c' qualcuno che mi pu dare una mano con ubuntu?
<easyrider1> and how did you do it?
<calabaza> _KiKo_, #ubuntu-es
<migol> easyrider1: enable yourself multiverse repositories
<abattoir_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<easyrider1> how is this done?  I just installed Kubuntu last saturday
<abattoir> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<abattoir> easyrider1: ^^^^
<abattoir> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<abattoir> that one too
<Tm_T> abattoir: :)
<migol> !Multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<abattoir> hi Tm_T :)
<easyrider1> abattoir, this is done where?
<easyrider1> Muiltiverse, etc
<abattoir> easyrider1: click the links, it is self explanatory
<easyrider1> oh ok
<abattoir> easyrider1: if you don't understand something there, ask me
<Search4Lancer> all the fun little icons for sound, kopete, amarok, etc next to the clock, they used to stack, one on top of the other.... now they don't, and as such they're taking up about 1/3 of the width of the screen
<easyrider1> cool
<abattoir> *they are self...
<easyrider1> ty
<easyrider1> brb
<abattoir> yw
<abattoir> Search4Lancer: you changed the size of the panel?
<Search4Lancer> no, I haven't changed a thing, I ugraded to 6.10 last night and that's it
<faderhval> hiya people :)
<flixh> anybody here who knows how to get rid of the kde automount of removable devices?
<Search4Lancer> changing the size from normal to large makes it do what I want, but also makes everything else disgustingly large
<faderhval> i downloaded a driver for my gfx card from ATI it comes in rpm package how do i install it?
<abattoir> Search4Lancer: ok, try 'killall kicker' , 'rm ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc' followed by 'kicker' in a terminal
<abattoir> faderhval: does that page not have a .deb package?
<Search4Lancer> abattoir: I got it by changing the size to custom and fiddling with it
<faderhval> doesnt seem that way no :(
<abattoir> flixh: iirc, it depends on what you chose the first time when the KDE media daemon popup comes up.
<abattoir> Search4Lancer: oh ok
<abattoir> faderhval: hmm, i guess you can use alien to convert the rpm to deb, but be warned, it might cause problems
<abattoir> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<SimiGodBeOs> wow you able to sill install rpm's
<abattoir> SimiGodBeOs: yes, but not *all* RPMs, many will still fail
<SimiGodBeOs> with 3 party app
<ne78> How does the Volume-up/down keys are handled in kubuntu edgy eft ? What is the name of the program used ?
<faderhval> abattoir: how do i install drivers for my gfx card then i'm going nuts in 1024*768
<abattoir> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SimiGodBeOs> i can't seem to update my liunx , i can't go online, i try to use apt manger. it sill wants to download files from the net
<abattoir> faderhval: looked at that?
<|lostbyte|> ne78, kmix
<SimiGodBeOs> how to work around this?
<faderhval> no but i will ^^
<|lostbyte|> !apt-cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cdrom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ne78> |lostbyte|: so kmix is always in the tray and ctach the Volume-up/down ?
<SimiGodBeOs> in console,
<SimiGodBeOs> usdo ! apt-cdrom
<sparrw> usdo?
<|lostbyte|> ne78, open up kmix , settings > global shortcuts..
<faderhval> acording to that i have the right driver installed but why the heck cant i get a res higher then 1024*769 then ?
<ne78> |lostbyte|: thanks
<|lostbyte|> ne78, np ;)
<SimiGodBeOs> sorry wrong commda
<SimiGodBeOs> thank, loStB
<esben> Where do iptables firewall rules go in (K)ubuntu?
<migol> faderhval: and monitor settings are fine?
<ubuntu> i'm getting error 21 while grub is loading
<ubuntu> after installing edgy
<ubuntu> someone knows the problem?
<faderhval> migol theres is nothing "wrong" as such i would just wish i had a higher res..
<faderhval> *sob*
<esben> ubuntu: While grub is loading... as in before the menu displays?
<ubuntu> yes before
<faderhval> if i were to choose a res that is not "testet" or supportet does Kubuntu have "failsafe" like say yes within 10 secs or something like that?
<esben> ubuntu: Tried simply reinstalling grub?
<SimiGodBeOs> can you use vmware to update ubuntu
<ubuntu> like grub-install ?
<esben> ubuntu: If you like. Or apt-get install --reinstall grub
<ubuntu> yes i tried to
<ubuntu> but it the same error after that
<sparrw> [how]  can i make kfmclient launch firefox for OpenURL instead of konqueror?
<khirr> wich one is the stable version....6.06 or 6.10??
<khirr> what is better to use?
<[cf] nightrid3r> ubuntu: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/8978
<thunder_storm> hello everywhere
<sparrw> 6.06 is stabler and has more long term support.  6.10 has newer software.
<esben> sparrw: Move firefox up in the mimetypes
<UnKnownMan> hi
<heinkel_111> khirr: both are stable
<sparrw> esben: where?
<heinkel_111> 6.06 has less bugs atm
<thunder_storm> have someone problems with apt-index-watch ?
<icheyne> is there a more user-friendly GUI for the gimp? I know there is one for Windows, but is there one for Linux?
<thunder_storm> apt-index-watch use 35-50% CPU-Load on my Vaio-Laptop with 2,8 GHz, every 2-5 seconds.
<khirr> i think, so i'll use 6.06 ...i think..
<[cf] nightrid3r> khirr: both are stable, 6.06 gives ,long time support
<khirr> uhmm
<khirr> a litle errors only?
<sparrw> icheyne: google "gimpshop"
<icheyne> sparrw, thanks mate I knew it was out there :)
<esben> sparrw: Actually there is the default application in the system settings... tried changing that? It's new to me, but seems to do what you want
<sparrw> esben: havent, thanks.
<thunder_storm> this problem i have: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/libapt-front/+bug/64531
<heinkel_111> khirr: i have both 6.06 and 6.10 on two machines
<esben> Noone knows where firewall rules go?
<UnKnownMan> How integrate python shell in KATE. Alike SCITE editor ??
<khirr> are the same to u?
<heinkel_111> khirr: i barely notice the difference in everyday use
<khirr> for u what is better?
<icheyne> khirr, I can see hardly any difference
<icheyne> khirr, so I would go for Edgy
<khirr> tell me something about diference betwen them...
<khirr> uhmm
<khirr> ok...thanks
<heinkel_111> i think edgy 6.10 has an edge, but dapper 6.06 is more easy going
<SimiGodBeOs> :)
<heinkel_111> i get occasional crashes in edgy that was not the case in 6.06 anymore
<arriesp> ola
<heinkel_111> they are related to amraoK somehoiw
<khirr> i cant install Mercury MSN...
<thunder_storm> is it possible and secure to deactivate apt-index-watch?
<heinkel_111> khirr: what dioyou want that for? cant you use kopete?
<heinkel_111> khirr: what do you want that for? cant you use kopete?
<khirr> but, in kopete i cant see my buddy for email
<heinkel_111> sry for typing errors
<sparrw> heinkel_111: sure, but edgy has dash!  :)  i know dapper has dash too, but its not default
<heinkel_111> ehw :blush: what is dash?
<heinkel_111> sparrw ^
<andrepose> If I am setting up a DHCP server with 3 network cards Do I have to set up the network cards connected to my network up with static ip address or can they still be dhcp?
<DaSkreech> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<graft> err, okay, i just upgraded to edgy: why is my kwin going nuts when i switch focus between windows?
<Chousuke> Why did edgy switch to dash anyway? :/
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<esben> Is there no standard place to stuff iptables rules? or is noone using ubuntu for firewalls? :o)
<graft> according to the description, because dash is much smaller, and space is at a premium on the install disk
<DaSkreech> Chousuke: It's faster
<Chousuke> substantially? :P
<DaSkreech> graft: Which of course makes no sense :)
<DaSkreech> since you are adding a new application to replace  bash which you ship with anyway
<arriesp> xaop :/
<graft> esben: just make your own init script, i think
<esben> graft: ok
<LjL> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions  -  To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d  -  To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local  -  See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy  -  Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<graft> so, no one else has a problem with kwin melting?
<flixh> nobody can tell me how to get rid off automount in kde? this is driving me nuts...
<DaSkreech> graft: to?
<DaSkreech> flixh: What automount?
<icheyne> every time I run a GUI program from the command line, I get this garbage iain@elgrande ~> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<icheyne>   Major opcode:  147
<icheyne>   Minor opcode:  3
<icheyne>   Resource id:  0x0
<icheyne> Failed to open device
<icheyne> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<icheyne>   Major opcode:  147
<icheyne>   Minor opcode:  3
<icheyne>   Resource id:  0x0
<icheyne> Failed to open device
<icheyne> how do I get rid of it?
<icheyne> sorry I'll use a pastebin next time - forgot :-S
<graft> DaSkreech: um, whenever i move focus to a new window, the focus flies back and forth wildly between windows
<flixh> daskreech: when you plug in a usb stick, or put a cd in your drive
<DaSkreech> graft: ah ok. Umm try reinstall?
<sampo-> Are there anybody familiar with Kaffeine? My kaffeine player stop working and I do not know, how I can make it works. I try to remove and reinstall, does not help.
<icheyne> sampo-, did kaffeine ever work?
<sampo-> Yes, sunday I watch tv about klo 21.00, and 23.30 start NYPD Blue, that Nypd Blue kaffeine does not show
<graft> DaSkreech: reinstall what?
<DaSkreech> kwin
<flixh> DaSkreech: the device is mounted automagically, I already removed ivman and if you tell kde to 'Do Nothing' in the pop up window it does not start a programm any more but it still mounts the device...
<icheyne> sampo-, did you use the -purge option when you uninstalled kaffeine?
<icheyne> sampo-, have you tried using VLC Instead?
<sampo-> No, should I?
<icheyne> to delete it completely yes
<DaSkreech> flixh: I think that's hal's doing
<icheyne> vlc is good
<icheyne> at least as good as Kaffeine
<sampo-> Can with vlc record program?
<icheyne> I do not know
<flixh> DaSkreech: I assumed that as well, but setting the <storage_automount_enabled_hint> to false in /etc/hal/hald.conf does not solve the problem
<icheyne> I know you can stream video from VLC - it does a lot
<graft> argh. no ssl in firefox without this personal security manager?
<graft> which... i can't install because i can't browse ssl sites
<sampo-> Yes, i can now watch tv with Xine, but Xine cannot record, to record now I need kaffeine. But if vlc works and can record, I do not need kaffeine
<flixh> DaSkreech: And on top of that you can see small window in kde popping up shortly with 'Mounting [device]  ...', so I guess that's some kde daemon
<icheyne> sampo-, sorry but you will have to check the vlc site
<icheyne> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
* thunder_storm is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<DaSkreech> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<andrepose> ack i messed something up...
<andrepose> Do i have to change /etc/networking/interfaces on an ubuntu router or can I leave it dhcp?
<DaSkreech> flixh: Why don't you want USB sticks to automount?
<sampo-> btw, when I try to start kaffeine, there are one zombie process, witch I'm not able to stop even when I'm root
<unix_infidel> DaSkreech: some people prefer not to automount because they could accidentally have a process running that uses the drive and remove without umounting
<BluesKaj> just leave it dhcp, andrepose
<DaSkreech> unix_infidel: you mean a process that grabs the drive as soon as it auto moutns?
<flixh> DaSkreech: I often connect (and mainly CDs) in and let them there, mounting them later
<unix_infidel> DaSkreech: its rare, but yes, more often though, its leaving a drive in there, using it, and forgetting to umount the next day....
<unix_infidel> its more a matter of habit here. i automount cd's though.
<Omnifrog> isn't glxgears supposed to display some kind of, you know...numbers?
<unix_infidel> go figure.
<flixh> DaSkreech: and more important: I sometimes mount a stick on a machine I log onto with ssh while somebody else is using the X-Server. Automount mounts the stick with his uid
<andrepose> what's the name of that fps game for linux?  I think it's based on army stuff?
<unix_infidel> andrepose: america's army?
<DaSkreech> flixh: check for the kded module
<DaSkreech> brb
<unix_infidel> or enemy territory.
<Omnifrog> edgy has a great many issues on this box
<andrepose> okay.  I remember coming across it once a year ago or so, it was in development then. I am not sure if they are releasing it yet.
<flixh> DSkreech: kded is running, but how to configure it?
<Ayabara> I need the snd_intel8x0 driver to be mounted with "sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0 ac97_quirk=hp_only". how can I make this happen at boot?
<flixh> DaSkreech: (sorry, mistyped the nick) kded is running, but how to configure it?
<unix_infidel> Ayabara: you an issue the specific command in rc.local
<DaSkreech> And that's where Google has a better Ph.d than I do :)
<unix_infidel> OR you can put it in the proper modules file.
<xwolf-> what's the problem with the x-window-system-core package?
<unix_infidel> DaSkreech: ph.d in?
<DaSkreech> Answering correctly without half assing and screwing up the computer
<xwolf-> !x-window-system-core
<ubotu> x-window-system-core: transitional package for Debian etch. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<graft> Hmm, apparently the 'polyester' window deco doesn't work with kde 3.5.5
<Ace2016> anyone's mplayer always giving an error about libmp3?
<graft> nope
<graft> what's the error?
<Ace2016> i post a screenshot
<Ayabara> unix_infidel, ok. I think someone gave me a one-liner that made the change permanent once, but I lost it...
<andrepose> anyone know a channel where they could help me setup an ubnutu server as a router?
<graft> um
<jhutchins_wk> andrepose: It's not ubuntu specific, but http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/ is a great guide.
<graft> try #ubuntu-server
<andrepose> okay sounds good
<jhutchins_wk> Ayabara: You should be able to do that in the module configuration, modprobe.conf or whatever we use.
<unix_infidel> Ayabara: if you need to pass options while you modprobe then you should probably use rc.local
<unix_infidel> i'm not sure if you can in modules.
<jhutchins_wk> unix_infidel: Yeah, you can.
<unix_infidel> Ayabara: a quick google results that you can add that option to /etc/modprobe.d/local-laptop
<unix_infidel> either way looks fine to me, there is no one proper way to do it.
<Ayabara> unix_infidel, that file doesn't exist here. do I just make it?
<Ace2016> I keep getting this error every time mplayer starts http://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mplayererrorid6.png
<unix_infidel> Ayabara: using the other two ways seems like the safer more direct method to me.
<jhutchins_wk> Ayabara: It might be better to have a look at /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.
<f> hola a todos
<jhutchins_wk> Ayabara: The sound driver is probably already defined there, just need to add options.
<f> fdxsdff
<Ace2016> i keep getting that error but it works perfectly
<Ayabara> jhutchins_wk, unix_infidel, I'll look into it. thanks for helping
<SimiGodBeOs> mexcan,, i love  girls
<flixh> DaSkreech: thanks for the help, unfortunately google has nothing about configuration of kded
<DaSkreech> flixh: ask in #kde then I should hope SOMEONE in there should know
<pchavez> Has anyone here had a chance to play with the pdftohtml tool?  It and cupsys keep breaking each other.
<flixh> DaSkreech: thanks, I'll try unfortunately there was no reaction there when ask for the automount problem...
<DaSkreech> Maybe kded might strike a chord
<michi> hi @all, i want to add the efnet server on my irc client. how does this work?
<xwolf-> what's your irc client?
<SimiGodBeOs> do most new nic for auto cent for crossover calbe
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> How can I do software update over terminal?
<SimiGodBeOs> with out need a crossover calbes
<xwolf-> Nanaki_Yamabushi apt-get upgrade?
<michi> kubuntus konversation
<michi> i know i have to say new server, but i dont know the waht to give in
<pchavez> Could the gs package and the gs-esp package be causing conflicts?
<xwolf-> michi you know WHERE to add, don't you?
<xwolf-> you just don't know efnet's server?
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> How can I change start up theme (boot) and the login in splash screen theme in gnome, or what is the name of the progam?
<cryptonic> hello, i installed ubuntu edgy a while back and would like to start learning how to code c for linux and was wondering if someone could help me install the second snapshot of kde4 on ubuntu
<xwolf-> Nanaki_Yamabushi the login program is GDM.. gnome desktop manager
<xwolf-> the splash in boot screen is probably usplash
<pchavez> I take it no one has played around with cupsys or pdftohtml.
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> But how can I change the theme under gnome or how do I do that. I changed it once but I can't find how
<xwolf-> Nanaki_Yamabushi i'd ask google for that. plus, i'd go to #ubuntu since here is kubuntu's help channel.
<xwolf-> and i've never used gnome, sorry.
<xwolf-> Nanaki_Yamabushi kde-look.org must have a gnome counterpart. there should be something there. perhaps gnome-look.org? :)
<pchavez> Actually, is this thing on?  Never used this client before.  Can anyone hear me at all?  :)
<SimiGodBeOs> i love you too
<cryptonic> can anyone help me install kde4?
<xwolf-> cryptonic i never got the "kde snapshot" and "install" part.
<cryptonic> well can you tell me how to install kde 3?
<xwolf-> what's that? like a demo version? :P
<cryptonic> alpha version or below at this stage id say
<apokryphos> pre-alpha development snapshot
<cryptonic> eh, close enough
<xwolf-> pre-alpha, that's like wireframe only
<apokryphos> i.e. only for developers to use the kdelibs/base, really, for porting their apps to kde4
<cryptonic> well i want to work on some stuff for linux, primarily for kde 4 so thats why i wan to install it
<cryptonic> it would be handy to have it alog side kde 3 or something
<yeti> xwolf-: no, pre-alpha means "microsoft would ship it like it is now" ;)
<DaSkreech> cryptonic: go to Kubuntu.org
<cryptonic> lol
<xwolf-> hehe, probably true.
<cryptonic> what vista,, cough cough :)
<xwolf-> oh. by the way, you guys seen the vista box thingie?
<graft> yo, why don't they ever put new amarok updates actuallyin the repos?
<graft> oh wait.. released after edgy went live... erm never mind
<xwolf-> it's quite pretty actually
<pchavez> Does it have smooth lines to make it run faster, wolf?  :)
<xwolf-> well, the box where the cd (or is it a dvd?) is pretty.
<wilman> how can i change my display refresh rate?
<wilman> it is now 60
<graft> why do you want to change it?
<xwolf-> oh, i also read somewhere it will use usb flash drives to increase memory
<xwolf-> what the hell? you pull it off and it bluescreens?
<Saparok> Hello.  I am having problems installing 6.10 kubuntu on a Dell Precision 650 Workstation.  Either text more or graphical install, it reboots shortly after starting up every time.  Have an Nvidia 7800GS video adapter.  Ran previous builds fine, but I recently added this video card, and haven't had luck since.
<graft> flash drives to increase memory?
<firegirl> should i switch to xubuntu?
<xwolf-> think of sticking a pen drive to use as extra memory
<xwolf-> virtual memory, that is. since it is indeed faster than hard drive
<pchavez> So you mount it and make a ram disk out of it?
<icheyne> firegirl, xubuntu is pretty good
<Saparok> since when is a flash drive faster than a hard drive?  Must be a very old hard drive.
<xwolf-> vista does
<xwolf-> let me find the article.
<Saparok> try running a disk speed test on your hard drive and your usb key for yourself, and stop believing such silliness.
<Saparok> I am having problems installing 6.10 kubuntu on a Dell Precision 650 Workstation.  Either text more or graphical install, it reboots shortly after starting up every time.  Have an Nvidia 7800GS video adapter.  Ran previous builds fine, but I recently added this video card, and haven't had luck since.
<xwolf-> Saparok i won't question that since i haven't enough knowledge. but i thought writing through usb was a lot faster than writing to ide hdd?
<pchavez> How fast is USB 2.0, anyway?  100mbps?
<Saparok> no.
<Saparok> compact flash I/O latency is very high.
<Saparok> bus speed != device speed
<Saparok> just because a device operates on a USB 2.0 bus does not mean it can keep up with the full potential bandwidth.  Very few devices do, actually.
<xwolf-> http://www.vnunet.com/vnunet/news/2142265/usb-memory-keys-speed-windows
<Saparok> And SATA Is orders of magnitude faster than USB 2.0.  USB 2.0 protocol overhead is fairly high also, so even FW400 will often outperform it.
<Saparok> nvm FW800.
<pchavez> Actually this test says that FW400 outperforms USB2.0 as well: http://www.cwol.com/firewire/firewire-vs-usb.htm
<Saparok> It does, as I said.
<xwolf-> what's fw400?
<pchavez> But why argue?  Its Microsoft.  If they say USB is good for extra memory people will buy it.
<Saparok> Firewire 400.
<xwolf-> oh, right.
<Saparok> Firewire 800 is even faster, and SATA beats them all.
<xwolf-> pchavez i think that's a fcked up idea.
<Saparok> compact flash is VERY slow to write to, and relatively slow to read from.  No way that's better than using local hard disk for swap.
<pchavez> Its going to be great.  Super fast 64 bit dual whatever core monsters sitting idle all day long while they pull stuff from a pen drive :)
<pchavez> Now thats good design.
<Saparok> it's BS marketing.  Let me guess, Microsoft will soon be selling a "Superfetch USB Key" for $89.95, and the fools will all be buying one.
<xwolf-> hehe.
<yeti> may they will cooperate with apple: iFetch USB Key, $139.95 but all shiny and stuff ;)
<xwolf-> brb.
<Saparok> With a free set of earbuds, that let you hear music dynamically generated from the I/O access randomness.  LOL
<pchavez> Wouldn't just doubling the page file size work better?
<Saparok> You only need to do that if you actually run out of swap.
<Saparok> Windows dynamically adjusts (and fragments) your swap file by default.
<pchavez> I think it would be faster than adding a pen drive, thats for sure!
<yeti> i'm still SO in love with those windows "free your ram" utilities that just drop pagecache or even better, move it to swap
<Saparok> real answer is to turn off swap file, reboot, defrag, turn on swap file with fixed and equal lower/upper bound sizes and reboot again.
<Slynderdale> Hmm, anyone have this problem, trying to copy text in Konqueror and not have it save to your clipboard?
<Saparok> Slynderdale: I can't even install 6.10 on my system, so I have no idea.
<pchavez> Slynderdale: frequently.  Just hit ctrl+c a few more times. :)
<Omnifrog> grrrr
<Omnifrog> kdesu doesnt work either
<Saparok> I've tried every install option I can think of, reboots right after startup every time.
<Omnifrog> maybe time to dump edgy
<Omnifrog> it doesnt just work
<theodor> blupp
<graft> yeah, wtf happened to kdesu?
<graft> the package is gone
<graft> ah in kdebase-bin
<Omnifrog> i still have no idea wtf is up with a root file tree in /mnt/data
<Omnifrog> and why synaptic install shit there while the shell keeps looking in the normal / tree
<Omnifrog> GUHhh!
<Mystery_Mark> allo
<Mystery_Mark> I installed kubuntu with the alternative CD on a Pentium 3 500Mhz, with 192 Ram, and it was actually under a larger load than the previous release. Did I miss a step?
<pchavez> Do you have more stuff running?
<Mystery_Mark> No, it was a fresh install
<Mystery_Mark> using firefox and gaim
<faderhval> Is XFree86 included in Kubunutu???
<resmo_> hi
<resmo_> is there a usb automount problem in kubuntu? /var/log/messages sees the usb-key but there is no (?) /dev/sda ?
<resmo_> btw efty
<trappist> resmo_: there's an open bug on it
<resmo_> trappist: ok, i c, thx
<trappist> resmo_: https://launchpad.net/bugs/65662
<resmo_> trappist: hmm seems to be closed (i already updated)
<resmo_> but still get no usb drive
<carleigh> hello
<carleigh> can somebody help me setup beryl?
<smaggard> <<< is installing vista :D
<Hawkwind> !beryl | carleigh
<ubotu> carleigh: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Admiral_Chicago> carleigh: you might want to try #beryl too
<smaggard> carleigh> hello beryl is easy to install
<smaggard> what distro ?
<Admiral_Chicago> smaggard: good luck
<carleigh> Kubuntu 6.10
<smaggard> ah
<smaggard> hold on ill give you a link
<Hawkwind> carleigh: Read the info above
<carleigh> i have it installed
<Admiral_Chicago> carleigh: listen to Hawkwind
<carleigh> but when i open the beryl manager
<carleigh> the taskbar on my screen goes away and nothing happens
<smaggard> hmmm
<Hawkwind> carleigh: Best to join #Beryl and/or #Ubuntu-XGL for help with that
<smaggard> strange
<carleigh> oh Smaggard
<carleigh> Windows Vista isn't great
<carleigh> i have already tried it
<smaggard> windows vista is AWESOME!!!!!!!!
<smaggard> lol jk
<carleigh> lol ya
<carleigh> id hope so
<carleigh> ok thanks guys
<constantine-xvi> is there anything on kubuntu that can batch-convert .oggs to .wavs?
<resmo_> constantine-xvi: maybe mencoder
<faderhval> sigh....how do i get 3D Accelaration to work on Kubunutu (Radeon 9600 PRO)
<fdoving> !ati | faderhval
<Saparok> faderhval: I can't even get Kubuntu 6.10 to install on an Nvidia 7800 GS, so good luck.
<Saparok> I'm thinking about trying a regular ubuntu install, then adding KDE later.
<fdoving> !ati | faderhval
<fdoving> looks like ubotu is slow today. or i'm lagged.
<fdoving> nite.
<vyoman> can anybody recommend a screen recording tool, such as wink for KDE?
<ubotu> faderhval: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hawkwind> vyoman: screenkast or wink
<Hawkwind> vyoman: I have screenkast debs on http://SeerOfSouls.com/ in the Ubuntu section
<kitsaros> hello there  !
<faderhval> ubotu: thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vyoman> Hawkwind - fantastic I give it a try
<jhutchins> vyoman: There's an internal kde screenshot program...
<jhutchins> vyoman: ... ksnapshot
<vyoman> yes I was thinking of viewlets - to produce a movie instructing users to login
<vyoman> :)
<kitsaros> i have an idiot question to ask.. i just put correctly the nvidia drivers on my kubuntu but every time that i restart my pc i have in order to log in in kde to press alt-ctrl-f7 is there any option that i can return on the default setting? thx!
<kitsaros> :D
<kitsaros> noone knows? :S
#kubuntu 2006-11-15
<Saparok> kitsaros: no idea.  I can't even get it to install with an Nvidia card installed, so can't get that far.
<kitsaros> i found that on google : Your SUSE 6.2 system is configured to perform graphic login.
<kitsaros> This behavior is analogous to console login: when you logout
<kitsaros> from shell, you are presented with the login prompt again.
<kitsaros> If you do not like this behaviour, you need to edit the
<kitsaros> /etc/inittab file and change the default runlevel from 5
<kitsaros> to 3:
<kitsaros> the line
<kitsaros>     id:5:initdefault:
<kitsaros> should be changed to
<kitsaros>     id:3:initdefault:
<kitsaros> i hope that  this does the trick
<Raven301> kitsaros: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Saparok> spam much?
<smaggard> eew
<kitsaros> ok sorry !
<smaggard> floppys?
<kitsaros> have a nice day im going to test it -! thx for the great support anyway ! :)
<me__> how do I get beagle to run on kubuntu?
<smaggard> umm vista is still installing
<smaggard> btw i cant pm cuz im not registered
<n8k99> !beagle
<stefano> hi all
<stefano> I'm in a big trouble!!
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.9-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 804 kB, installed size 3160 kB
<stefano> I'm looking for urgent help
* aseigo ponders when stefano will actually ask his question =)
<stefano> I'm on a Kubuntu dapper with kde 3.5.5 freshly installed
* aseigo suggests trying out strigi to me__ 
<stefano> I was adding some extra softw from repos with adept
<stefano> java exacly
<stefano> sun-java5-bin
<stefano> and dependencies
<stefano> when the installation started apparead in the framebuffer a contract which I am supposed to agree
<Tm_T> aseigo: Sometimes the question isn't that important, but get the feeling of participation.
<stefano> but adept doesn't seem to make me interact with the framebuffer
<stefano> so I had to kill adept
<aseigo> stefano: you mean the console embedded in the window?
<aseigo> uh-oh. =)
<stefano> and now I have an half installation that won't let me use any kind of apt
<stefano> aseigo: yes
<Bubba_Gump> stefano: have you a live CD handy?
<stefano> I gave "dpkg --configure -a
<stefano> Bubba: yes
<aseigo> stefano: it does let you interact with it.. perhaps it didn't have focus for some odd reason... clicking in the console area would likely have done the trick. (i've used the konsole thing in adept many times successfully, so it -does- work =)
<stefano> the dpkg installed the dependencies packages
<aseigo> stefano: that said ... when you run apt-get from the command line does it suggest a fix?
* aseigo notes that usually it does...
<stefano> aseigo: It suggested dpkg.. now nothing
<stefano> wait I'll try again with adept
<stefano> nothing...
<stefano> can't interact with frameb
<stefano> i've got "half windowed" fb
<Bubba_Gump> a good thing in linux, is, that, when I install a new program, it doesn't change all the icons around to suit the new proggy
* Bubba_Gump nudges itunes..
<aseigo> stefano: hm.. even if you click in it?
<stefano> aseigo: yes
<stefano> nothing happens
<stefano> Can I remove in some way the package and get it again from terminal?
<stefano> sorry..I'm gonna paste something...quite urgent
<stefano> stefano@stefano-linux:~$ sudo apt-get remove sun-java5-bin
<stefano> E: Impossibile ottenere il lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<stefano> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<aseigo> yes, that's because adept is still running
<aseigo> (assuming it is =)
<stefano> ok I killed it
<aseigo> now try an install sun-java5-bin
<stefano> now it ask me to dpkg --configure -a
<stefano> but if I do it nothing happens
<aseigo> right... because its in an unsafe state...
<stefano> so how can I fix it?
<aseigo> ok.. after that, however, can you do a `sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin`
<MURGO> ?
<aseigo> do the dpkg, then install it from a konsole direclty
<MURGO> some 1 speak spanish?
<stefano> done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<stefano> holy shit!!!
<stefano> thnx a lot man!!!!!!!!!!
<aseigo> np.
<stefano> I was trapped in a kinda vortex :)
<MURGO> lol
<stefano> now I wonder if it's gonna work in firefox...
<aseigo> stefano: btw, that may have been a bug in older adepts ... i know i've used that feature of adept successfully in the past, though how recent that past is i'm not sure =0
* aseigo stops stefano from spinning about =)
<aseigo> hm. time to pick up the boy from school.. bbiaw
<stefano> I am on kde 3.5.5
<stefano> ty man
<aseigo> adept comes separately
<stefano> so should I update it?
<aseigo> stefano: you do system updates (via adept =) regularly, right?
<aseigo> stefano: if so, you'll have whatever the latest version is on dapper for adept
<stefano> it's a fresh install
<aseigo> stefano: if not, you'll want to do an update asafp
<aseigo> er, asasfp
<aseigo> gah
<MURGO> wtf
<stefano> finished few minutes ago and updated
<aseigo> stefano: ah, ok.. so you've gone through one (probably massive) online update then?
<stefano> I guess it's a bug of the newer version so
<stefano> yes
<murchadh>  That Adept problem happens when installing Sun java. Workaround is to sudo/kdesu adept from a terminal, and interact with it there. Yakuake is the coolest terminal I've come across.
<stefano> mmm...new problem...now java is installed..
<pedrorvd> go to the wiki help page
<stefano> but am I supposed to link it into firefox's plugin folder as the manual installation?
<pedrorvd> use the apt-get install ... it do every fin for you
<stefano> done it...but I guess something went wrong...
<pedrorvd> Update de repositories ..
<stefano> done...nothing happens
<stefano> I guess I should reinstall it
<pedrorvd> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<pedrorvd> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06 /usr/java .
<pedrorvd> brasilian?
<stefano> italian
<stefano> err...it gives me firefox...but I got it from website and put it in /opt
<MetaBookfoziS> bye all
<stefano> cu
<MuJ> yeah.., bye!
<stefano> thank u all again...bye
<xenium> my kdesvn is doing some problem on first right clicks .. most times showing a Kde information window Couldn't connect DCOP Won't receive any status notifications! ... sometimes crashing konqueror thou .. why is such an important package like kdesvn served in an sooo old version 0.8.5-1 ... current version is 0.11.0
<eaglehawk> hello everybody
<eaglehawk> I have proble with ktorrent DHT..any ideas anybody??
<eaglehawk> problem*
<yannacko> salut
<slimani> hello everybody
<slimani> i am new to ubuntu
<slimani> :)
<IrishDave> hey, i need a quick hand with the nvidia proprietry driver if someone could help me?
<hollywoodb> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<yannacko> ya quelqu'un qui parle le franais ici?
<Black_Horse> yannacko: oui moi
<Black_Horse> mais je crois pas que je peux t'aider a priori :)
<hollywoodb> !fr | yannacko
<ubotu> yannacko: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
* ulinskie invites everybody to go to #iosn
* ulinskie invites everybody to go to #iosn
<yannacko> <Black_Horse> c'est koi ton prnom?
<paulina> ubuntu is shit linspire is better
<Bubba_Gump> any way to keep the audio within avi videos in sync with the video display ?
<IrishDave> what program are you using?
<eaglehawk> hi irishdave:
<Bubba_Gump> IrishDave: VLC
<IrishDave> hey eaglehawk
<eaglehawk> what is the problem
<IrishDave> i've tried installing it via Adept and then doing sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Bubba_Gump> eaglehawk: the audio is out of sync with the video when playing Avi files
<Black_Horse> paulina: why?
<IrishDave> but it doesnt end up using the new driver, it stays with nv
<IrishDave> i also tried downloading from the nvidia website and installing it from there
<eaglehawk> what driver are u  using
<eaglehawk> nv or the nvidia
<IrishDave> but that complained of having incompatible kernels
<IrishDave> i am using nv, i want to use nvidia
<Black_Horse> how to fix correctly xmms problems with mp3
<IrishDave> at the minute im trying to use apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common to see what i can manage
<eaglehawk> i am going to give the apt repo. where u can binary .deb for the nvidia-glx drive..ok
<eaglehawk> deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm
<paulina> linspire is better for a service CNR
<eaglehawk> add to /etc/apt/source.list and type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<IrishDave> hey eaglehawk, i jus installed it from the default repo, so im gonna restart and see how this one goes
<IrishDave> ill be back soon
<eaglehawk> it should help...
<Bubba_Gump> any suggestions for, keeping the audio in sync with the video, in avi files ?
<eaglehawk> has anyone any luck with ktorrent DHT feature??..
<Bubba_Gump> eaglehawk: yes
<eaglehawk> bubba_gump: is it a reply to dht feature
<Bubba_Gump> eaglehawk: /me shrugs
<Bubba_Gump> eaglehawk: DHT seems to increase the number of connections (peers) here
<eaglehawk> well i have ktorrent 2.0.3 on kubuntu edgy and get a list of about 80 dht peers but all are marked red
<Bubba_Gump> eaglehawk: yeah
<Bubba_Gump> eaglehawk: occasionaly one will turn green now and then
<eaglehawk> why is it so? in windows i have bitlord and get 49 dht peers all getting connected now and then
<shelle> i am a beginner,and i would like to know the name of the program for drawing
<eaglehawk> shelle: try gimp
<Bubba_Gump> shelle: krita
<Bubba_Gump> eaglehawk: yeah i'm wondering too
<Bubba_Gump> eaglehawk: ktorrent is a lumpy app in my opinion
<eaglehawk> shelle:pixela is also good try google search
<shelle> ok, thanks i am trying to draw a layout for my husbands woodshop
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<IrishDave> ok i think it is working although GL isnt working (i tried a screensaver)
<eaglehawk> bubba_gump: so what is the better client? in linux
<shelle> thank you , i will give those a try
<Bubba_Gump> eaglehawk: i've only tried Ktorrent thus far
<Bubba_Gump> eaglehawk: i heard someone here suggesting Wine and Utorrent
<IrishDave> ok, hold on, that didnt actually wrk
<eaglehawk> i don want to use wine
<Bubba_Gump> same here
<Bubba_Gump> !ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1155 kB, installed size 5032 kB
<eaglehawk> irishdave: type glxinfo |grep direct
<shelle> how do i upgrade from breezy to 6.06, i have the cd
<IrishDave> missing, im running the nv driver
<IrishDave> it wont let me edit xorg.conf anymore, does this have to be done while X is closed?
<eaglehawk> press ALT+F1
<eaglehawk> edit in console with mc
<eaglehawk> or gedit
<IrishDave> i've been editing it in console with vim and using sudo vim .....
<IrishDave> i've got it properly changed and checked now
<IrishDave> ill go run it
<IrishDave> brb
<Bubba_Gump> eaglehawk: bittornado looks cool
<eaglehawk> bubba_gump: have you tried it or anyone with good result
<scorp007> hi, does anyone use smart package manager here?
<Bubba_Gump> eaglehawk: not yet
<eaglehawk> because i heard there is some bug with kubuntu handling dht itself
<eaglehawk> ?
<Bubba_Gump> eaglehawk: i have a firewall, maybe DMZ might help DHT
<eaglehawk> what is DMZ :) i dont have any ideas
<Bubba_Gump> eaglehawk: port forwarding, i think
<Bubba_Gump> risky
* Bubba_Gump plays Shiva's India by 1200 Micrograms
<eaglehawk> well ktorrent has the port forwarding built in with uPNP so no need to consider separate port forwarding to check dht
<Bubba_Gump> yes, thats right
<Bubba_Gump> another thing with ktorrent, is, that, sharing is a definate must
<Bubba_Gump> if the share falls anywhere below 0.50, speeds appear to be capped
<me__> how do I setup beagle for kubuntu?
<cpk1> alright if i have a .cue and .bin can i mount the cue and it will use the bin?
<faderhval_> hi people i'm having some trouble with Kubuntu it wont shutdown probeply! it exits X and shuts of my monitor but et never actually reboot!
<eaglehawk> bubba_gump:i have some client wit NO cHOKED and NO snubbed status and i am being uploading to them but they not downloading anything from them while they have 70%file and some which are choked and snubbed but i am still uploiading with no download and they have only 20%file..how do you explain that
<Captain_Redbeard> Hey guys, I need a hand with my sound system... there are two issues actually... 1st off the connectors on the front doesn't work, and second the mic doesn't work at all... alsamixer reports the soundcard to be an : "Analog Devices AD1986A" card can someone please help me out?
<eaglehawk> captain_redbeard: is it a laptop
<Captain_Redbeard> eaglehawk: nope...
<hollywoodb> Captain_Redbeard: check out ALSA webpage docs & wiki for the front jacks... as far as Mic goes, make sure in alsamixer that both Mic in, Capture are unmuted & turned up... also make sure if there's an input selector in alsamixer that its set to Mic
<Captain_Redbeard> it sits on an asus mother board with an athlon 64 processor
<Captain_Redbeard> hollywoodb done that for the mic...
<Captain_Redbeard> no matter what I do I can't seem to get it going
<hollywoodb> Captain_Redbeard: alright, then check out ALSA docs & wiki... usually there you can find tips & tricks from alsamixer settings to an asoundrc to get things working properly
<eaglehawk> what alsa version you have
<Captain_Redbeard> I've tried that too... neither alsa webpage nor google or usergroups can help me :(
<Captain_Redbeard> eaglehawk: 1.0.11 I think
<n8k99> which filesystem should i use if I want to be able to mount ~ from os x
<eaglehawk> i think you need 1.0.13 release for the fix because many fixes have been applied to it..it sure will help
<Captain_Redbeard> eaglehawk: ok? is it is the reps?
<n8k99> & how do i put /home on a separate partition from /boot?
<scorp007> is there a repository i can get smart package manager from?
<eaglehawk> no there are no repo. binaries at the moment u need to compile
<eaglehawk> is the headphone working fine?
<Captain_Redbeard> yup
<eaglehawk> the u need to upgrade..:)
<Captain_Redbeard> mkay... but is it in the reps or do I need to compile it?
<Captain_Redbeard> seems the version in the reps are 1.0.11
<lucky_> kubuntu-offtopic
<lucky_> #kubuntu-offtopic whats this?
<Captain_Redbeard> eaglehawk: you there? what to do if it's not in the reps?
<eaglehawk> build from these files if you can compile https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/1.0.13-1ubuntu1
<Captain_Redbeard> thanks
<me__> does anybody know how to run beagled on kubuntu?
<AaronCampbell> I want a video card that will be able to do dual monitors on a DEFAULT install of Kubuntu (without needing additional drivers).  Is this possible?
<AaronCampbell> I'm using Edgy
<hollywoodb> me__: Kerry is a beagle front-end for KDE, but that's about all I know
<jesse__> I don't even know what "Beagled" is...
<jesse__> What is it?
<hollywoodb> jesse__: beagle daemon... does indexing and searching
<me__> hollywoodb, where do i get kerry?
<hollywoodb> !info kerry | me__
<ubotu> kerry: a KDE frontend for the Beagle desktop search daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 150 kB, installed size 776 kB
<jesse__> I kinda new to KDE but I know GNOME better than I do KDE.
<hollywoodb> me__: universe repo
<jesse__> Oh! Ok cool
<hollywoodb> jesse__: if you've done a search in recent gnome version, chances are you were using beagle
<jesse__> ok
<jesse__> I didn't know that through
<jesse__> I'm kinda of a multitasking freak..
<hollywoodb> jesse__: it can index webpages, files, documents... so if you search for "Theory of Relativity" it will attempt to match webpages you've visited and documents you've read/written for matches, as well as files on your disk if its set up that way
<jesse__> how do you execute it?
<easyrider1> hi all
<tamacracker> Does anyone know how to tweak/uncap cable modems?
<jesse__> I don't know how to tweak cable modems, just how to tweak a wireless connection.
<easyrider1> I keep trying to access adept manager, but....it keeps telling me another apt get program is running.  Problem is, thats not true!
<hollywoodb> jesse__: I'm not really sure the proper way to configure & run beagle ... beagled is the daemon that runs in the background, and its rather integrated into gnome... I never used it much, and I haven't used kerry at all
<hollywoodb> easyrider1: are there any apt-get/adept type things running in the process table of ksysguard ?
<jesse__> easyrider:>look on your other workspaces for aptitude or dpkg or something like that
<jesse__> easyrider:> it probaly would be on Konsole
<easyrider1> nothing is running in the workspaces
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | easyrider1
<ubotu> easyrider1: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Jucato> ohayou seishinbyou!
<seishinbyou> 
* seishinbyou is a bit groggy, but with coffee
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> hm.. strange printer....
<jesse__> well press control Escape and look at the process tab for adept
<easyrider1> ok, pressed ctl + escape
<Jucato> easyrider1: did you do the command that was given to you by the bot?
<jesse__> now look for adept
<easyrider1> yes i did
<easyrider1> It gave me >
<easyrider1> ok looking at adept
<me__> why do i need the kerry front end for beagle to work? shouldn't ubuntu programs work on kubuntu too?
<jesse__> if it not there then try rebooting
<Jucato> easyrider1: you probably didn't enter the commands properly
<easyrider1> ok i will try again
<Jucato> easyrider1: to make it easy, just enter this command: "sudo dpkg --configure -a" (without the quotes)
<hollywoodb> me__: well if you have beagled running, how do you plan to use it without a frontend?
<Jucato> yay scanner worked!!!!!
<tamacracker> Would anyone be able to point me to the right direction in finding out how to uncap my modem?
<jesse__> yes the kerry front-end is backwards compatible if you have the correct library's
<Jucato> also, Kerry is a KDE front-end to Beagle, which is a GNOME app
<easyrider1> now we're getting somewhere
<jesse__> go
<jesse__> crap, i ment good
<Jucato> hm...
<me__> hollywoodb, i have no idea what frontend even means, i'm new to kubuntu/linux in general
<easyrider1> I must have gotten one of the quotes in there
<fmeissner> hi
<jesse__> you know Ubuntu is more user-friendly that Kubuntu is...
<fmeissner> I was wondering if anyone here knew how to exit the X Server
<hollywoodb> me__: you originally asked about running beagled with KDE, beagled is a daemon that runs in the background doing its indexing and such... Kerry is a KDE-centric frontend that gives you access to that daemon for searching and other beagley things
<Jucato> frontend usually means something that displays in front of you, like a GUI, that hides what the backend, the part the really does the dirty things, is doing
<jesse__> X is part of the main system you can't terminated it..
<fmeissner> that's strange
<fmeissner> because to install these nVidia driver
<hollywoodb> jesse__: Gnome in general aims more for easy & simple than KDE
<Jucato> you can restart the X server
<fmeissner> it says it is necessary for me to stop it
<easyrider1> YEAH, its working
<easyrider1> Thanks guys
<jesse__> yes but xsession manager is required for the system to run.
<fmeissner> yeah...
<me__> hollywoodb, so frontend is a graphical interface designed for kubuntu that lets me access the beagled daemon? do all daemons need frontends?
<Jucato> fmeissner: only do this if you know the next steps in installing the driver (you have written in down). logout, the press Ctrl+Alt+F1, then type in "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<easyrider1> Hopefully I will become good at this system so i can give back someday
<jesse__> easy_rider:>your welcome
<jesse__> have fun
<fmeissner> okay
<fmeissner> I should probably write down the steps then
<fmeissner> thanks
<bkudria> Could someone help me and tell me how to set up a vpn connection to relakks.com ?  https://www.relakks.com/faq/guides/connectionmanual/  i need to set up a client to connect to their server, and i cannot figure it out.
<jesse__> fmeissner:>your welcome
<jesse__> bkudria:> I can't answer that...
<jesse__> Anybody else got a problem?
<Telroth_Plushie|> yes
<Jucato> I can print a test page using CUPS' web interface and as root. but my normal user doesn't show the printer I just installed as an option...
<bkudria> jesse__: oh, thanks for being so helpful! :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> how do I set up the ntfs fuse module so that i can mount ntfs partitions read-write using the "ntfs-fuse" filesystem?
<mentok> bkudria: do you have all the information such as username and passwords?
<jesse__> bkudria:> sorry i know a lot, but not everything.
<jesse__> got to go!
<Jucato> bah! printers later...
<Telroth_Plushie|> i've set it up on other systems (kanotix, knoppix, just had to install ntfstools and libfuse)
<bkudria> mentok: yep...
<mentok> bkudria: and vpn software?
<bkudria> mentok: i afrind gave me his info so that i can test that the service does actually wokr under linux
<bkudria> mentok: i can install vpn software, i don't know what i need
<hollywoodb> me__: well you have some daemons running right now in the background you may never need to mess with... system logging and things like that... beagled is a daemon that you actually want to "use" in your regular desktop usage... so while beagled runs in the background doing its thing, you use something like kerry to actually do searches using beagled
<mentok> bkudria: try googling vpnc, i think that is the citrix vpn client, let me take a look in apt also
<bkudria> mentok: ok...
<me__> hollywoodb, great, makes sense, thank you very much. also, is there a way to save my current desktop setup and then log off or shut down, so that when i boot back up my same windows are open?
<mentok> bkudria: I'm actually trying to get a vpn up on linux also
<mentok> bkudria: in adept look for kvpnc
<bkudria> mentok: ok, let me try that
<hollywoodb> me__: yeah, it can be done, although I haven't messed with it myself... perhaps try #kde
<mentok> bkudria: also, if you want to use another client there are a few that come up under vpn in adept
<Jucato> hollywoodb: he'll only be redirected back here for kubuntu-specific questions :P
<mentok> bkudria: but I prefer to stick with KDE stuff so long as it works :)
<hollywoodb> Jucato: well session saving is pretty generic, i hope ;)
<bkudria> mentok: agreed. :)
<Jucato> yes, but we're not sure if Kubuntu didn't do anything to it :)
<mike___> this has been my first week with desktop linux and it has been great
<hollywoodb> Jucato: yeah, I got a little "lesson" in how kubuntu patches kdesu ;P
<mike___> my mac just died and I am happy to buy a cheap PC and put Linux on it and put the rest of the money into multiple monitors
<mike___> kubuntu is way cool
<Jucato> me__: "Restore from previous session" is the default Kubuntu behavior, btw. It does what you want
* Jucato is so happy scanner worked out of the box... (after installing loads of printer stuff, though)
<mandarin> bkudria: ok so how's vpn working so far?
<hollywoodb> Jucato: yeah, I'm waiting for cups/hplip to catch up to my shiny new hp printer... it works fine, if I print ONE job... I have to either turn it off and on or cancel all jobs between prints... the jobs don't clear themselves and the printer 'panics'
<hollywoodb> Jucato: but before the latest hplip version it didn't print at all, so that's progress I guess
<mandarin> bkudria: i'm trying it on another computer
<Jucato> hollywoodb: I'm still having problems with the printing, though. (although the scanner part works fine)
<bkudria> mentok: it wants to know what kind of vpn it is...what do i pick?
<Captain_Redbeard> Hmmm how do I, with amixer, set what mic to use for input?
<bkudria> mandarin: kvpnc wants to know what kind of vpn i'm connecting to...what do i pick?
<Jucato> kool! photocopier works fine too... now the printer is the only problem
<Jucato> here's my problem: I can print a test page using CUPS web admin. I can also see the printer when running kdeprint as root. but as normal user, nothing... what do I do? :(
<mandarin> bkudria: on the website that you posted is there some specification
<mandarin> bkudria: hmm, I can't tell which kind it is
<mandarin> bkudria: give me a second
<benj> hello
<bkudria> mandarin: yeah, i didn't see anythign...thanks for taking a look
<bkudria> mandarin: i am supposed to be connecting to l2tp.relakks.com ... maybe the l2tp bit means something?
<shadowhywind> hay all what is a good program to recovery files that were deleted off of a harddrive
<lwizardl> hi
<mandarin> bkudria: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L2TP -- its the protocol
<mikepence> can you guys see my messages?
<shadowhywind> yes mike
<mikepence> thanks
<mikepence> did I mention that I love kubuntu?
<mandarin> bkudria: sorry I was on the phone at the same time looking that up
<lwizardl> I have a kubuntu webserver I setup I can login using ssh when connected via the same network but if I try to login from a outside network i get permission denied using the same login/pass. Anyone know whats going on? I can login using ssh but if i try ssh-add IPADDRESS i get "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent."
<bkudria> mandarin: sure, no problem...the site also mentions pptp, so i'll try that...and, i'm behind a router
<bkudria> mandarin: doh!  their site even has a guide to connecting with linux
<bkudria> mandarin: i'm ptrtty sure it wasn't there yesterday, however...
<mandarin> bkudria: hehe
<bkudria> mandarin: so i'll probably figure it out.  thanks for the help, though!
<mandarin> bkudria: no problem, sometimes talking gets you in the right direction :)
<mandarin> bkudria: good luck, let me know if you need any more help
<bkudria> mandarin: will do, thanks
<campbch> ello.
<campbch> i got vlc, but i'm looking for a way to use it to play dvds? it says i need libdvdcss, and to have compiled it with that lib, but a) i cant compile well and b) it says there's a deb file with the lib included, but i cant find it and it says there should be a plugins thing on apt.
<campbch> has anyone else gotten it working?
<Homer> where can I get some communist wallpapers for kubuntu
<Jucato> O_o
<Jucato> Homer: try kde-look.org
<Jucato> or Google
<Jucato> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Homer> http://static.flickr.com/69/174647747_8fd3f6749d_b.jpg
<Homer> that's a cool one
<Jucato> !libdvdcss
<Homer> I wish they had it in png
<campbch> communism isnt bad, it's another way of thinking... a corrupt government makes it bad.
<Jucato> Homer: PNG is bigger than JPG (file size) you can convert it with Krita
<Jucato> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Homer> no it has jpg artifacts
<Jucato> campbch: have you tried those guides ^^^^^
<campbch> ill check them :D
<campbch> anyways, good quote - communism is fair, but it doesn't work, socialism is fair, but it doesn't work all of the time, capitalism isn't fair, but it works. mostly.
<Jucato> let's try to stay on topic, shall we? :)
<fmeissner> hey, I was wondering if I could have some help with the sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop command
<mandarin> I thought this was a kubuntu forum, not a political one?
<mandarin> am I missing something:?
<mandarin> !politics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about politics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mandarin> hehe :)
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> fmeissner: what about it?
<Homer> I just like communist wallpapers
<fmeissner> well
<Homer> and icon sets
<fmeissner> when I get to that command line, when I enter a command, nothing happens
<fmeissner> and I know they are valid commands
<fmeissner> it just doesn't recognize anything
<Jucato> not even a plain "ls"?
<fmeissner> no
<fmeissner> I hit enter, nothing happens
<Jucato> fmeissner: when you get to the command line (Ctrl+Alt+F1), you have to login first. (username/password)
<fmeissner> just goes to the next line
<fmeissner> I did
<Jucato> hmm... strange then...
<fmeissner> I did login
<fmeissner> then I followed the sudo /etc/init,d/kdm stop command
<Jucato> fmeissner: it's "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" not a ','
<Jucato> fmeissner: sometimes, after that command, you have to press Ctrl+Alt+F1 again to get back to the command line
<fmeissner> I id do that
<fmeissner> I just typoed
<fmeissner> it's just that I'm trying to install the nVidia drivers
<Jucato> fmeissner: I'm not sure, but I think you can do the commands in Konsole, while X is running.
<fmeissner> I tried
<fmeissner> it didn't allow me to
<Jucato> all I did to install nvidia drivers in Edgy was to install nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Jucato> the sudo nvidia-xconfig and restart X
<fmeissner> what's nvidia-glx?
<Jucato> !nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1 (edgy), package size 3970 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<Jucato> nvidia driver packaged by ubuntu
<fmeissner> and how would I get that?
<Jucato> proprietary binary driver
<Jucato> fmeissner: from Adept or apt-get.
<fmeissner> okay
<fmeissner> I seem to have it installed
<fmeissner> how would I run it?
<Jucato> fmeissner: you're on edgy?
<fmeissner> yep
<fmeissner> 6.10
<Jucato> make sure you have linxu-restricted-modules-generic installed (if you are using that kernel)
<scorp007> i'm having trouble getting ati drivers to work, on a radeon 9600xt
<scorp007> using edgy
<campbch> ok, i got synaptic, i got libdvdread3, but i can't enable it?
<campbch> it says the shell file isn't available
<scorp007> there are about 100 different instructions on the web, each with their own way of installing
<campbch> :o
<scorp007> so far none of them really helped
<scorp007> has anyone got their ati drivers working properly?
<Saparok> Has anyone on the planet managed to install 6.10 on an Nvidia 7800-based system?
<scorp007> i even got the install script from ati.com and that fails
<Jucato> a system based on a video card?
<scorp007> it gives me a stupid error
<fmeissner> Jucato: I have that installed
<campbch> so im still left without dvd playback :'(
<Saparok> Jucato: you know what I mean, don't need to be pedantic.
<Jucato> Saparok: I was just wondering. there are intel based systems, so I wasn't really sure
<Jucato> Saparok: using NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 4000 here. if that counts
<campbch> <-- intel
<Jucato> the video card is the least of your worries.
<campbch> <-- no dvd playback, unrelated to intel
<Jucato> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<campbch> how can i get VLC to play dvds?
<Jucato> hm.. no other guide...
<campbch> i JUST said i followed those instructions and they didnt work
<Saparok> it's the main worry right now, since the OS will *not* install with the card installed.  Reboots every time I start up from the DVD.  With an older ATI Fire GL X1 it works fine.
<Jucato> campbch: did say "hm... no other guide.." meaning I was checking
<campbch> yep.
<Saparok> afk a min
<campbch> i need it out of principle now, i could be halfway through the movie if i felt like rebooting to windows
<campbch> but that defeats the purpose, and doesn't fix anything
<fmeissner> Jucato, I do have the linux-restricted-modules-generic thing, but I really don't know what to do from here
<Jucato> fmeissner: in the command line, "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<Jucato> then restart X.
<fmeissner> alright
<Jucato> and cross your fingers
<fmeissner> how do I restart X?
<Jucato> save everything you need to save, then Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<campbch> :'(
<Jucato> sorry campbch, I don't know what else to say
<scorp007> has anyone got their ati card drivers working?
<Jucato> btw, are you playing encrypted DVD or something?
<Jucato> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> campbch: in the RestrictedFormats page, I think there are some DVD related stuff too
<fmeissner> okay Jucato, I restarted
<fmeissner> so what's the best thing for me to do now?
<BonBonTheJon> hi all
<Jucato> fmeissner: um.. I dunno. did you see the NVIDIA logo when you restarted X?
<fmeissner> no....
<fmeissner> by restarting X you mean just re-logging on using the commands you have me?
<Jucato> no
<fmeissner> which was ctl-alt-backspace
<fmeissner> oh
<fmeissner> ur
<Jucato> <Jucato> save everything you need to save, then Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<campbch> so, why isn't libdvdcss in the seveas repository? it updated successfully from it
<fmeissner> I did do that
<fmeissner> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<fmeissner> then logged on
<fmeissner> but no nVidia came up
<lwizardl> I have a ubuntu webserver I setup I can login using ssh when connected via the same network but if I try to login from a outside network i get permission denied using the same login/pass. Anyone know whats going on? I can login using ssh but if i try ssh-add IPADDRESS i get "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent."
<Jucato> you didn't see the nvidia logo flash for a second before the login screen?
<Jucato> sometimes it's too fast anyway
<fmeissner> I'll try again
<Dr_willis> On my Crt displays - they often dont change res fast enough for me to see that. ;)
<Jucato> hi Dr_willis :)
<Dr_willis> the nvidia logo should show up right when X starts up. befor KDM even shows up.
<Jucato> tell that to fmeissner when he/she returns :P
<Dr_willis> i got some weird issue where gdm and kdm both take about a min or more to even show up...
<fmeissner> Jucato, I did a full system reboot and the nVidia logo flashed
<Dr_willis> not sure whats going on.
<fmeissner> now what?
<Dr_willis> Its working then. :)
<fmeissner> are they installed?
<Jucato> fmeissner: now what? dunno. it's finished
<fmeissner> oh
<Jucato> yes
<fmeissner> awesome
<fmeissner> thank toy Jucato
<fmeissner> *you
<Dr_willis> try out a 3d game or 2
<Dr_willis> gltron is fun.
<Jucato> 3D Desktop is amusing :P
<Dr_willis> !find tron
<ubotu> Found: ktron, mono-mcs, armagetron, armagetron-common, armagetron-server (and 10 others)
<Dr_willis> 3d desktop is annoying.
<Dr_willis> :)
<fmeissner> wow, now I can get on to all those other great drivers
<Jucato> heheh
<Jucato> Dr_willis: not the xgl/beryl kind,  mind you
<Dr_willis> all these begeinners try to use it. .because its at the top of the package lists.
<Jucato> !3ddesktop
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<Jucato> that one Dr_willis ^^^
<Dr_willis> right - thats annoying. :)
<fmeissner> oh, and one last question Jucato
<Jucato> no need for fancy beryl stuff
<Dr_willis> i just alt-tab all over the place.
<shishir> can somebody let me know if flash works in amd64, kubuntu
<campbch> ok, i got the libdvdcss source, ./configure make all and now what?
<fmeissner> how do you make it so that Konversation doesn't auto-start when I log on?
<campbch> it did stuff, but i cant run any kind of make install
<Dr_willis> !find dvdcss
<e1mer> !flash | shishir
<ubotu> Package/file dvdcss does not exist in edgy
<ubotu> shishir: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> heh. I never play dvd's i just rip them to avi. :)
<campbch> :(
<campbch> i dont want them to keep
<campbch> how do i make this?
<campbch> i got it, went into konsole, typed ./configure, it worked, make all, it worked, now what?
<Dr_willis> ./configure, make, sudo make install is the normal 3 step song and dance.
<campbch> i dont know what to do amke
<bkudria> mandarin: are you still there?  i'm running into some trouble..
<Saparok> what's the absolute most reliable set of boot options when doing an install from DVD?
<mandarin> bkudria: whats up?
<bkudria> mandarin: i'm using pptpconfig, and it fails with these errors: http://pastebin.ca/248871
<bkudria> mandarin: i've opened the port on my router as well as my software firewall
<campbch> ok, it didnt return any errors, but it says kaffeine still cant read the encrypted dvd
<mandarin> bkudria: i'm not exactly sure, but i think you might want to try transparent tunneling
<bkudria> mandarin: hwo do i do that?
<mandarin> bkudria: truthfully I'm not sure, but I think I may have to do that too
<bkudria> mandarin: ok, i have to restart now for somethign unrelated, but i'll be back here
<campbch> does that mean it didnt install?
<bkudria> thanks for all the help!
<mandarin> bkudria: ok, I'll see if I can find anything
<bkudria> thanks!
<mandarin> bkudria: np
<Jucato> campbch: you tried the instructions for install libdvdcss2 (from the RestrictedFormats page)
<campbch> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<campbch> let me double check
<Jucato> campbch: are you on Edgy or Dapper?
<campbch> :o ill be damned
<campbch> thats why, because it was giving me the dapper one on the other site :(
<kitsaros> hello !
<campbch> alright, thanks
<Jucato> campbch: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/edgy-seveas/extras/ and http://seveas.imbrandon.com/
<Jucato> the first link gives instructions what repo to add, the second one is for the GPG key
<kitsaros> other than initdefault how can i change the login from textual to gui which was as default on kubuntu ?
<fribuntu> Hi all!
<fribuntu> Can someone please confirm that kwallet is broken in Kubuntu 6.10 (edgy)?
<fribuntu> I am about to go nuts!
<kitsaros> to me seems to work
<kitsaros> why ?
<fribuntu> kitsaros: Are you sure you are using it?
<kitsaros> yep
<Jucato> same here. no problems
<kitsaros> <mount point>
<kitsaros> here is an copy paste
<fribuntu> kitsaros: Whenever I start kmail, it asks me all my passwords again. Afterwards, kwallet starts up and prompts for the kwallet password.
<kitsaros> hmm to me done that once but not now
<fribuntu> kitsaros: I have also used konqueror to access pw protected websites and told 100 times to store the pws in kwallet.
<fribuntu> kitsaros: I can also open the wallet manager and see that passwords etc. are stored.
<kitsaros> :S i cannot help you ... :(
<fribuntu> kitsaros: But whenever I log out and back in, they are all gone again!
<kitsaros> i use it only to my mail and once has double asked my pass
<fribuntu> Jucato: Can you help me out?
<fribuntu> kitsaros: have you rebooted since then?
<kitsaros> im newbie ...
<Jucato> not really. I'm just going to guess here. check if the ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet/kdewallet.kwl file has write permissions
<kitsaros> yep at least 5 times!
<kitsaros> ok brb
<fribuntu> Jucato: I did that first thing :) They are writable by me (the user), but not by world.
<fribuntu> Jucato: Can you tell me how your access rights are set?
<Jucato> how about the ~/.kde/share/config/kwalletrc file?
<Jucato> kdewallet.kwl = -rw-r--r--
<kitsaros> is writable to me
<Jucato> kwalletrc = -rw-------
<fribuntu> Jucato: let me check the kwalletrc file ...
<Jucato> other than that, I'm also clueless
<thompa> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<bkudria> mandarin: i'm back! :)
<fribuntu> Jucato: My kwalletrc is also readable by all (that is 644, errm, rw-r--r--)
<Jucato> well, I'm not sure anymore what else could be wrong
<mandarin> bkudria: hey
<mandarin> bkudria: I found something for you
<mandarin> bkudria: http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-diagnosis.phtml
<thompa> for some reason xgl dont work, my screen just freezes. it worked in beta I think
<mandarin> bkudria: do a search for: control connection
<bkudria> mandarin: thanks, i'll take a look!
<mandarin> np ;)
<fribuntu> Jucato: it is interesting that my kwallet.kwl file is dated from way back! So it has not been touched since the original installation!
<Jucato> that is strange then
<fribuntu> Jucato: Can you tell me, if your kwallet file is dated from last access?
<Jucato> yes. last access Nov. 14 (today)
<kitsaros> @all : i do not know why but my kubunto starts in text mode (with alt ctr f7 ) i can swith it but how can i put the default option?
<fribuntu> Jucato: Hmm ...
<fribuntu> Jucato: that is strange ...
<kitsaros> i tryied but modifing the /etc/inittab
<kitsaros> but no hope
<bkudria> mandarin: hmm, no, i can't even telnet to it (my isp blocks pings and thus, traceroute).
<bkudria> mandarin: but any idea why i wouldn't be able to telnet?
<bkudria> mandarin: it says right off connection refused
<mandarin> bkudria: does your service provider use a firewall?
<bkudria> mandarin: can you try "telnet l2tp.relakks.com 1723"?
<bkudria> mandarin: i would assume, i'm at a university
<bkudria> mandarin: and they have some pretty strict policies (no bittorrent, no pinging, etc)
<mandarin> bkudria: wow! no pinging
<bkudria> mandarin: yeah
<mandarin> bkudria: crazy
<bkudria> mandarin: actually, i should be getting connection refused, right?  it's not a telnet server....
<mandarin> bkudria: telnet has been disabled by a lot of servers these days
<mandarin> bkudria: so most likely its not a telnet
<bkudria> mandarin: right, right
<mandarin> bkudria: unfortunatly i'd say you should ping the server, just to see if it responds...
<bkudria> mandarin: nope, no response, but i get no response from google, either.  pinging the hostname does give me the ip, however...
<mandarin> although I just pinged it and I got a response
<mandarin> bkudria: try ping relakks.com
<OOD> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mandarin> bkudria:  check the ip against the one in the vpn client
<bkudria> mandarin: well, relakks is .9 on the end, while l2tp. is .10 on the end... but pinging both works from outside the uni network
<mandarin> bkudria: is .10 the one ure using in the vpn client?
<bkudria> mandarin: yes, l2tp.relakks.com
<mandarin> bkudria: hmmm
<Ahmuck> i am unable to boot after install
<mandarin> bkudria: is the vpn is off the university?
<bkudria> mandarin: very much so: it's in sweden
<bkudria> mandarin: it's the anonymous one set up by the pirate bay people
<mandarin> bkudira: ah, i'm guessing the univ. has a firewall
<dragonfly7> Rather off-topic: What is the best RSS feed reader for Windows?
<Dr_willis> dragonfly7,  firefox has some extensions for that i think. Heh.
<mandarin> bkudira: is your friend outside the univ?
<bkudria> mandarin: i have a server i maintain outside the uni, yes
<Jucato> Google Reader :P
<bkudria> mandarin: but i'd prefer not to tunnel through it, since it's a production server hosting lots of sites
<dragonfly7> I was looking for something standalone, like Agregator.
<Jucato> Thunderbird, Firefox, Opera.
<mandarin> bkudria: yeah I wouldn't go through that way
<dragonfly7> I thought Thunderbird was just a mail thing.
<Jucato> it can do RSS to
<mandarin> bkudira: the only thing I can think of is tunneling outside, other than that I'd have to do more research
<dragonfly7> Hmm. I will look at it. Thanks.
<mandarin> whois bkudria
<mandarin> hehe wrong command
<flaccid> is there a program to test microphone?
<bkudria> mandarin: you want /whois :)
<bkudria> mandarin: but yeah, i'm stumped
<kitsaros> flaccid  try audacity
<mandarin> bkudria: yeah, i'm with you there, sorry :(
<bkudria> mandarin: i'll ask some people
<bkudria> mandarin: thanks for the help!
<mandarin> bkudria: np, anytime, truthfully, networking has never really been my thing ;)
<mandarin> bkudria: I'm sure there is someone here who might know more
<flaccid> kitsaros: looking for a  program to test... hopefully something more lightweight
<bkudria> mandarin: i'm supposed to be sort of an expert :), but i've never done vpns before
<mandarin> bkudria: hehe, yeah this is my first time also
<mandarin> bkudria: I'm more of a code and hardware guy
<kitsaros> thats ok
<kitsaros> hehe
<panda> hey... i just installed kubuntu... im trying to install gaim 2.0b5, how would i do that?  program updates only installed 1.5...
<mandarin> panda: in the menu try add remove programs
<panda> it only install 1.5... i need to compile the source, i think?
<brad_> Anyone know why VMware server for linux wouldn't run after installing?
<brad_> It installed fine but when I click the icon to start the server console it spends 30 seconds launching and then exits
<mandarin> brad_: any error output?
<brad_> nope
<pdxsam> try running vmware from a console
<brad_> I'll do that
<pdxsam> you might have to run vmware-configure.pl again
<brad_> 
<brad_> /usr/bin/ldd: line 171: /lib/ld-linux.so.2: No such file or directory
<brad_> ldd: /lib/ld-linux.so.2 exited with unknown exit code (127)
<brad_> /usr/lib/vmware/lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: 316: /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: not found
<brad_> /usr/bin/ldd: line 171: /lib/ld-linux.so.2: No such file or directory
<brad_> ldd: /lib/ld-linux.so.2 exited with unknown exit code (127)
<mandarin> brad_: that should show some output
<brad_> /usr/lib/vmware/lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: 370: /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: not found
<Jucato> !pastebin | brad_
<ubotu> brad_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zerozero> My machine died due to a hear related failure (a fan stopped) and now that I have that fixed I'm trying to boot and there is a problem that the OS/bootloader can't find hda5.  It has dropped me to a shall, what do I do?  I am on dapper 2.6.15.27
<pdxsam> Brad   rerun the installer and watch for errors.
<brad_> there weren't any errors
<brad_> I ran the thing like five times
<panda> how do i download and install the latest gaim (2.0beta5) on this sweet loving machine
<pdxsam> were there any errors running sudo vmware-config.pl?
<brad_> the one thing I can think of was that it was looking for init.d scripts, which I understand the latest version of Kubuntu no longer uses?
<LeeJunFan> zerozero: what did you change? hd/mb?
<brad_> pdxsam, nope
<zerozero> LeeJunFan: I have the machine set up as dual boot, but I have not changed anything since or before the crash
<zerozero> ooh you mean hardware, I changed the fan
<pdxsam> Brad I've got vmware running on kubuntu...and it didn't bark about any init.d stuff
<pdxsam> version 5 of vmware
<LeeJunFan> zerozero: For some reason it cant find hda5, usually that's because the hd is on a different IDE channel.
<zerozero> oooh i know what that is
<zerozero> hang on
<LeeJunFan> zerozero: did you move any HD cables maybe on the mainboard and have the drive plugged into the secondary IDE port?
<zerozero> i unplugged the HD while I was testing screing wih it
<zerozero> but wait a second, I can boot to wondoze just fine
<brad_> pdxsam, i'm using vmware server
<zerozero> would it matter if I plugged it in wrong?
<LeeJunFan> zerozero: windows has a different method for detecting the boot drive. Actually edgy does as well, and edgy wouldn't have had this problem.
<pdxsam> I've got vmware-server running on my kubuntu server  also it didn't bark
<pdxsam> so I'm not sure what's happening with you
<zerozero> i was going to upgrade to edgy last week :)
<LeeJunFan> zerozero: yes, because if it's on the secondary port it's now hdc not hda
<zerozero> lemme check that cable
<brad_> pdxsam, ok... i have no clue
<pdxsam> Brad,  try reading through this page http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?threadID=59112&tstart=0
<brad_> k thanks
<pdxsam> also try removing the libdbus package
<pdxsam> libdub-1.2
<pdxsam> err libdbus-1.2
<|lostbyte|> how to run an execuatable and direct it its lib files ?
<brad_> pdxsam, reinstalled got this error Unable to get the last modification timestamp of the destination file
<brad_> /etc/vmware/ssl/rui.key.
<zerozero> LeeJunFan: the cable is on and looks correct, but the problem is still there.  do I need to swap the cables between ide channel 1 and 2?
<pdxsam> brad  try touching that file to update the time stamp and give it a run again
<zerozero> help
<fangarzz> any one happen to know of a tool that will allow me to fit my desktop within the confines of my monitor screen. tried changing resolutions and nothing helps, the desktop scrolls
<fangarzz> running nvidia driver and dual monitors
<pdxsam> Brad is this a 64 bit  or 32 bit kubuntu install
<nyt> hello
<brad_> pdxsam, 64 bit
<nyt> :-o
<nyt> wat?
<BluesKaj> is ark the best way to decompress rar'd video files?
<|lostbyte|> Is there anyway to display linkes in a page ?
<coffeedood> rar works pretty good too  man rar will tell you the syntax you need to upack a file
<|lostbyte|> other than lynx's dump. ?
<BluesKaj> rar in linux ?
<pdxsam> ok   do you have the ia32-libs installed?
<coffeedood> yeah
<coffeedood> apt-get install rar" should do it
<nyt> i'm newbie
<brad_> installing now
<nyt> where to get drivers for monitor , ntc model
<nyt> i can't adjust sa screensize
<BluesKaj> wasn't aware there was *.rar for linux ...cool
<fangarzz> system settings
<nyt> then?
<fangarzz> nyt: system settings>display&monitor>root
<nyt> yeah
<nyt> but
<brad_> pdxsam, thanks a billion, it works
<nyt> i log in as admin
<nyt> or root
<pdxsam> you're welcome
<nyt> when i choose what screen size
<Carbon_Monoxide> hello
<nyt> it didn't effect
<fangarzz> did you try restarting x?
<nyt> yup
<nyt> i restart 3 times
<fangarzz> what driver?
<Carbon_Monoxide> Is CUPS open to public if I use direct internet connection?
<nyt> driver for ntc monitor
<nyt> i choose generic
<fangarzz> what video card driver?
<nyt> i can't find the manufacturer in list
<nyt> so i choose the generic
<fangarzz> what chipset?
<fangarzz> nvidia? ati? sis? intel?
<nyt> chipset :( i have no idea about that:(
<zerozero> LeeJunFan: thanks for the help, you got me started on the right path
<ttttttt> You all have won $10,000 dollars email rickyfan34@hotmail.com.au with your details to claim it now, Good Luck.
<robotgeek> ttttttt: please don't spam
<ttttttt> snt spam. mr geek.
<ttttttt> im telling the truth
<robotgeek> lol
<nyt> another things is how to install flash player?
<fangarzz> you use adept or apt
<nyt> @ fangarz wait i'll check
<robotgeek> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hawkwind> !flash9 | nyt
<ubotu> nyt: Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Shiny> it's prob in easy ubuntu
<Hawkwind> No need for easy ubuntu, the info is right above
<robotgeek> true that
<daftvader> hi, i just lost access to my windows drive
<Shiny> yeah, but it requires rtfm
<daftvader> how can i mount it again?
<robotgeek> i dont think it works on edgy yet, anyways
* Shiny goes back to lurking
<Hawkwind> Shiny: No it doesn't
<nyt> select monitor :
<nyt> generic :
<Hawkwind> Add the source, apt-get install and you're done
<nyt>  1024 x 768 @ 60 hz
<Shiny> nifty
* Shiny wonders if it's amd64 too
<Hawkwind> Shiny: No flash is available for 64Bit yet
<nyt> :(
<Shiny> oh well.. no flashing adverts for me
<draik> How do I use remote desktop with another computer? I want to remote into my friend's computer at his house from my desktop at my house
<unix_infidel> draik: vnc
<unix_infidel> i'd recommend vnc over ssh or tightvnc
<fmeissner> Hey, does anyone here know how to simple remove songs from the collection in Amarok, instead of plain deleting them?
<Shiny> fmeissner: move them somewhere else?
<daftvader> anybody knows how to mount a windows partition?
<daftvader> I tried but only root have access
<Hawkwind> !windowspartitions | daftvader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowspartitions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> !windowsdrives | daftvader
<ubotu> daftvader: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<nyt> how to automount floppy?
<draik> unix_infidel: How do I use vnc?
<Hawkwind> !vnc | draik
<ubotu> draik: vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<daftvader> ubotu: ubuntu did automount my winfs but for some odd reason, it just dissappeared when i restart X
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu did automount my winfs but for some odd reason, it just dissappeared when i restart X - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daftvader> arggh
<daftvader> bot
<draik> unix_infidel: krfb and krdc was all I had in mind
<nyt> how to automount floppy?
<nyt> how to automount floppy?
<nyt> how to automount floppy?
<Hawkwind> nyt: Please stop
<nyt> y?
<Hawkwind> nyt: That is totally uncalled for and totally unnecessary
<unix_infidel> draik: i dont prefer those protocols...so i'm not the one to ask.
<Hawkwind> nyt: We saw the question the first time.  If/When someone knows they will help you
<unix_infidel> follow that guide ubotu linked you to, it should help you get started.
<nyt> oh ic
<nyt> ok thanks
<daftvader> Hawkwind, do you know why ubuntu suddenly unmount the winfs?
<nyt> i'm new here
<Hawkwind> daftvader: I don't touch anything Windows, sorry
<draik> unix_infidel: That's fine. That's why I ask for ways to do it. Thank you. I will look into it. I got my friend to try out Kubuntu Edgy and I want to be able to remote in if I need to
<unix_infidel> nyt: no, you are not new to freenode.
<unix_infidel> draik: tightvnc is my personal recommendation then, that guide is pretty decent.
<unix_infidel> daftvader: winFS doesnt exist.
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: He's talking about his Windows partitions
<nyt> file system : /dev/fd0
<draik> unix_infidel: Thank you. I will look into tightvnc then. Fairly easy to use?
<nyt> mount point : /media/floppy
<unix_infidel> draik: yes.  you should be up and at 'em within 15mins assuming no extraneous troubleshooting.
<nyt> type : msdos
<nyt> options : rw,user,noauto
<unix_infidel> draik: also, PLEASE make sure you have ssh setup correctly.
<draik> unix_infidel: PERFECT. That's what I would be looking for then.
<unix_infidel> or we WILL hax0r your box0r
<draik> unix_infidel: How do I make sure I do?
<nyt> what will i write to make it automount
<nyt> in floppy
<nyt> options : rw,user,noauto    <<about this
<unix_infidel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<unix_infidel> draik: that should get you started.
<unix_infidel> I recommend a passwordless login.
<fangarzz> i use tightvnc at work
<draik> 10-4
<fangarzz> very easy
<nyt_> :(
<nyt_> brb
<zerozero> LeeJunFan: it's working now, I had to swap the plug on the cable not on the motherboard and it's working fine
<zerozero> thanks for the help
<unix_infidel> daftvader: that's probably due to some KDE linked daemon that improperly reinitialized and didnt properly automount your partitions.
<unix_infidel> daftvader: i'd recommend playing around with /etc/fstab and doing that the proper way, for the correct way to deal with windows partitions, look at the link ubotu gave you.
<shiny> :-( kde doesn't like me today
<shiny> my keyboard doesn't work in kde... work fine in all other windowmanagers
<shiny> and then gdm goes blerk (black becomes white, red becomes green, blue becomes yellow)
<daftvader> unix_infidel: thanx, i think you are correct. The kde daemon did screw up. It said something about dcop signal not found
<daftvader> unix_infidel: after that I lost my windows partition
<unix_infidel> daftvader: define "lost"
<daftvader> unix_infidel: just reactivated using the link ubuto gave me.
<daftvader> unix_infidel: lost as in cannot accessed. "umount"ed
<daftvader> unix_infidel: happens when i just plugged my usb drive in
<unix_infidel> daftvader: like i said earlier, i consider the proper way of handling disk mounting using /etc/fstab
<daftvader> yes i know
<daftvader> i just want to know how to fix the dcop signal thing
<daftvader> hi
<Nuked> Now, If I may pose a question... I am attempting to compile the latest gaim-encryption plugin, but am completely unsure as to what dependencies are needed to compile. Anyone know which packages I can use to compile this plugin?
<Nuked> I know that its nspr
<Nuked> and nss
<Nuked> but which ubuntu packages would I install
<unix_infidel> Nuked: for 2.0 beta5
<unix_infidel> ?
<Nuked> yessir
* Nuked says funny nick
<unix_infidel> Nuked: why dont you check some 3rd party repos before compiling plugins.
<Nuked> is there a third party repo that has this plugin prebuilt?
<Nuked> I mean I am comfortable compiling things
<scorp007> how can i disable launch feedback?
<unix_infidel> compiling things doesnt make you more of a man.  i'm not sure about gaim 2.0 repos, but i'm almost positive they are out there.
<Nuked> thanks for that, and I never stated in any way shape or form, that that was the case at all.
<Nuked> I just prefer to build things
<Nuked> and I have compiled beta 5 myself
<unix_infidel> cool.
<unix_infidel> hold on, lemme see if i can find a 3rd party repo
<unix_infidel> edgy?
<Nuked> yessir
<fiyawerx> anyone have issues where your dns just seems to stop working for a few minutes at a time? only seems to happen when im on the kubuntu side of my dual boot
<fiyawerx> and im using another isp's dns server for my secondary
<fiyawerx> i dont get dc'd from anything either
<fiyawerx> it just wont look up new hosts
<unix_infidel> Nuked: i cant find anything reputable with a quick google.] 
<Nuked> I didnt think so LOL
<Nuked> however, perhaps you may yet be of service
<unix_infidel> Nuked: its not that they arent out there, i'm sure they are.
<Nuked> unix_infidel: apparently In order to install libnss3-dev, It also needs
<Nuked> libnspr4-dev
<Nuked> however, to my dismay
<cwcsc> somebody help !! How can using usbfisk -> can't create folder& file
<Nuked> unix_infidel: it asks to remove a large  group of files such as:  bug-buddy contact-lookup-applet deskbar-applet ekiga evolution
<dennister> g' evening all
<Nuked> cwcsc: perhaps you botched the permissions
<cwcsc> hmmm...
<unix_infidel> Nuked: yea, that's what happens when you try to circumvent the package manager.
<Nuked> package-manager=fail
<Nuked> thats why
<Nuked> at least in this case
<dennister> Q: how come the glibc development libraries aren't in the repos? or are they, and I just don't know where to look?
<fiyawerx> anyone have any suggestions re: the dns issue?
<dennister> and yes, i did a search in synaptic, and have all the repositories enabled
<Elrick_> looking around the net, I noticed a few different opinions. What is the outlook here for running a 32bit os, on a ia64bit processor? Is it worth the multimedia headaches to run it 64 bit, or just install 32bit os and wait a while for improvements?
<unix_infidel> Elrick_: that begs the question, do you have more than 4GB RAM?
<Elrick_> what is the down side of running 32 bit os's on a 64 bit platform?
<Elrick_> unix: no
<Elrick_> only 2
<word> Elrick_: not getting the most out of your system is as far as my knowledge on the subject goes
<unix_infidel> Elrick_: 1) try nick completion, for example, type the first part of my nick unix[then press tab] 
<Elrick_> unix_infidel: cool :)
<unix_infidel> 2) at the expense of asking you to blindly follow my advice, you will gain no significant advantage from using a kernel that facilitates a 64bit instruction set
<unix_infidel> or rather, a complete OS that is customized for 64bit.
<dennister> Elrick_: i have to second unix_infidel's advice; i wasted months struggling with 64-bit os's
<Elrick_> unix_infidel: so basically, running the 32bit will just be easier than recompiling all of my apps to get multimedia support?
<Elrick_> dennister: you finally gave up?
<dennister> yessiree, and am much happier with 32-bit
<unix_infidel> giving up is easier than dealing with a non NT desktop trying to accomodate a 64bit instruction set.
<Elrick_> dennister: did you notice any change in speed?
<Carbon_Monoxide> Hello! Is that a bug that dapper will load up hpssd even you don't have any HP stuff?
<dennister> not really...just a hell of a lot easier time getting things like java working
<unix_infidel> Carbon_Monoxide: sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<dennister> i love my 32-bit edgy installation
<unix_infidel> scroll down until you see hplip and disable it at all runlevels unless you KNOW you need that daemon to start up.
<Elrick_> nk, I seem to have a crashing firefox on so many pages that I try to access
<dennister> i've even got the ivtv drivers i needed for my tuner and mythtv working
<Carbon_Monoxide> unix_infidel: thanks! but what does sysv-rc-conf do?
<dennister> and i managed the lirc today...yipee!
<unix_infidel> Carbon_Monoxide: what distro are you coming from?
<unix_infidel> or is this your first linux experience?
<Carbon_Monoxide> unix_infidel: I'm on Dapper
<dennister> (or at least i think so...) i'm now trying to install mplayer from source
<Elrick_> oh, I hated learning linux years ago. I remember running back to MS thinking it was the best thing.
<unix_infidel> Carbon_Monoxide: nono, i mean which distro did you try before (FYI, im' not asking to make small talk)
<Elrick_> funny how things change
<Elrick_> I cannot use windows any longer
<unix_infidel> Elrick_: I've used linux for 2 years now, and I've gone back to windows.
<unix_infidel> I dont see your point.
<dennister> which is why i need the glibc development libraries...but they don't *seem* to be in the repos? anyone?
<dennister> am I not looking in the right places?
<Elrick_> unix_infidel: I find that other than driver issues, windows is so confining
<dennister> <-------not a programmer
<unix_infidel> Elrick_: adjectives without reason are just words.
<robotgeek> dennister: what are you trying to compile?
<Carbon_Monoxide> Carbon_Monoxide: I've been using RH: FC3 & 4. And Debain, but not long with that
<Carbon_Monoxide> unix_infidel: oops! I've been using RH: FC3 & 4. And Debain, but not long with that
<dennister> robotgeek: mplayer, so it can use some of the unusal drivers
<dennister> and codecs
<unix_infidel> Carbon_Monoxide: well, sysv-rc-conf is just a curses front end to the sysv init system that all of those employ.
<unix_infidel> it just handles what starts up basically.
<robotgeek> dennister: you dont really need to compile player. you can use kmplayer, i think
<Carbon_Monoxide> unix_infidel: it seems to be a large package
<robotgeek> dennister: its in universe, have you enabled?
<dennister> robotgeek: i've tried downloading all of the mplayer stuff from repos, but don't think i can get them working with my hardware
<dennister> yes, i've enabled
<unix_infidel> dennister: you dont need to compile mplayer to use specific formats.
<Carbon_Monoxide> unix_infidel: but it kinda like the startup manager in RH
<robotgeek> dennister: is this for tv in?
<robotgeek> dennister: btw, tv time worked great for me!
<dennister> this is for my tuner, yes, but i only have a monitor, so don't need tv-out
<robotgeek> thanks for the suggestion!
<unix_infidel> Carbon_Monoxide: exactly. I like sysv-rc-conf better personally.  Even though, RH did some really good work making admin tools like 2k3 SBS
<dennister> tvtime doesn't work with ivtv drivers
<Carbon_Monoxide> ahhh!! I can see runlevel 2, 3, 4, & 5 are the same!
<dennister> nor do any of the other stand-alone tvapps...believe me, i've tried
<dennister> so it's myth, which uses mplayer, and i've almost got mythtv perfect
<robotgeek> dennister: i'll keep that in mind. i thought haupauge was the card to buy
<dennister> the ffmpeg codecs i need for my tuner needs the experimental cvidix for my nvidia card
<dennister> robotgeek: it is a great card...and very popular with mythtv users
<robotgeek> dennister: the best way to get all the stuff is to "sudo apt-get build-dep ffmpeg-whatever"
<Elrick_> well I am out of here. Thanks for the advice. I guess I will install a 32bit and see how it works here
<Elrick_> have a good night
<dennister> night Elrick_
<Carbon_Monoxide> unix_infidel: runlevel 2, 3, 4, 5 are the same. LOL! Well~ this admin tool is cool. Nite and tidy.
<unix_infidel> Carbon_Monoxide: no, they arent the same.
<unix_infidel> but for your purposes, for this daemon, they are.
<dennister> robotgeek: that will compile ffmpeg for my codecs and card? then do the same command for mplayer and it will compile it around ffmpeg?
<robotgeek> dennister: that will get all the stuff you need for ffmpeg, as an example (it works for any package in the repository)
<dennister> i havent used the apt-get build-dep b4
<robotgeek> !compile | dennister
<ubotu> dennister: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<danny500> were would I be able to find a macintosh emulator for ubuntu?
<Carbon_Monoxide> unix_infidel: so I have to disable hplip only on runlevel 2? since I figure that most of the time we login as runlevel 2 on Ubuntu.
<unix_infidel> danny500: define "mac emulator"
<robotgeek> danny500: are you on ppc or x86?
<danny500> x86
<unix_infidel> Carbon_Monoxide: if you dnot want to deal with it, then all runlevels.  its extraneous for the normal user as far as i can tell.
<robotgeek> pear pc, maybe? not sure
<danny500> I want to play the game Unreal for MacSoft but I don't have a mac
<robotgeek> danny500: nope, forget it. wont work
<unix_infidel> danny500: unreal tournament
<danny500> really, why not?
<danny500> yeah
<unix_infidel> danny500: you can play that in Linux natively.
<dennister> ok...was directed to a page b4 that didn't exist yet, but now the bot has helped
<danny500> really? how do I do that?
<danny500> Ubuntu can't even read the disc though
<dennister> and i did attempt to do the ivtv drivers compilation from source back when i was still on dapper/64-bit
<Carbon_Monoxide> unix_infidel: thanks for your advice! and my appreciation to you
<ne78> Where can i find the ubuntu and kubuntu default choosen set of package (like a bare: dpkg --get-selections, just after install) because i dist-upgrade from debian etch and i don't want to miss some important stuff. How do switch from ubuntu to kubuntu (i suppose with --set-selections) or is there a meta package ?
<ne78> mmh i see kubuntu-desktop is it that ?
<dennister> robotgeek:
<dennister> hi Skal
<phoenix> can anyone help me with setting my kubuntu up to be completely in Japanese?
<fiyawerx> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 6825 kB, installed size 18932 kB
<fiyawerx> anyone have a problem with kopete not showing buddy lists? it loaded all my groups, but they're empty
<dennister> sorry fiyawerx, i use amsn...to prove to my son that he can use it in linux :)
<dennister> although i have noticed a few other pps strugglign with kopete here
<fiyawerx> hmm
<fiyawerx> guess i'll try gaim
<dennister> you hate the idea of ms touching ur machine?
<fiyawerx> not really
<fiyawerx> was just tryin to get the default apps working hehe
<dennister> each to their own preference, i hate msn; it's ironic that i won't use it under windows, but it's safer under linux
<fiyawerx> ah, yeah i don't use msn messenger at all
<dennister> i'm gonna try wine next, to see if i can't use endnote and word without xp
<fiyawerx> just no use for it, between aim/yahoo i talk to everyone i need to
<fiyawerx> why bother with word? you try openoffice?
<campbch> hmm...
<campbch> what are the files that determine what starts at startup?...
<dennister> for collaboration purposes with the other researchers, i need word...and the front-end of endnote is a plug-in for word
<campbch> e.g. it's init or something? where can i add programs to start on boot?
<dennister> i develop bibliographic databases with endnote, the backend
<dennister> campbch: yes, they're in init.d, but also other places
<fiyawerx> campbch: I think you want /etc/init.d, and the README in there
<dennister> like /etc/rc.local...
<campbch> ok, thanks
<scorp007> ok, i have installed php5 and mysql. For some reason my script fails to use the function mysql_connect().
<scorp007> even though phpMyAdmin works just fine
<scorp007> what could be the problem?
<dennister> if i can migrate completely away from windows, i would be very happy, but most people need to keep it for things like collaboration with co-workers
<fiyawerx> no clue personally, scorp007, think its kubuntu specific?
<dennister> scorp007: i'm not sure, they jsut worked for me with very little trouble
<scorp007> fiyawerx: it is because i used kubuntu packages.
<scorp007> i didnt install it manually
<dennister> i used the kubuntu packages from the repos
<scorp007> as did i
<scorp007> hmmm
<dennister> i'm ready to chicken out with this compilation from source :(
<cpk1> why do i get grep: Trailing backslash when trying to tab complete things?
<campbch> ok, that shows scripts that are set to run, how do i run commands without making a script? e.g. on start, run <programname>
<campbch> :(
<scorp007> and there's no mysql section in the phpinfo() page...
<fiyawerx> campbch: not sure what you mean, on startup? or just in general
<fiyawerx> and does it need to be on system startup, or when you log in
<campbch> well, i normally have to manually run beryl-manager, emerald-manager and kiba-dock on startup.
<campbch> how do i do it when i log in?
<campbch> and why is konqueror hiding my filesystem?
<campbch> ??
<campbch> no? :'(
<ermak> is it possible to configure smth that in adobe reader  more lines will scroll with mouse wheel???
<khirr> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<dsb> Hi, I am having trouble getting mysql-server installed. The synaptic details indicates a package failed to install
<unix_infidel> dsb: why not just use apt-get.
<unix_infidel> tha way you can specify which version, and also have access to more powerful DMBS like psql.
<dsb> I've tried that also, but all methods have the same error
<unix_infidel> apt-get will be more verbose, any errors?
<unix_infidel> hello Hobbsee, web
<unix_infidel> wb*
<Hobbsee> hey unix_infidel
<Jucato> gah....
<dsb> Setting up mysql-server-5.0 (5.0.24a-9) ...
<dsb>  * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld                                                                        [ ok ] 
<dsb>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                                                        [fail] 
<dsb> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<dsb> dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.0 (--configure):
<dsb>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dsb> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of mysql-server:
<dsb>  mysql-server depends on mysql-server-5.0; however:
<dsb>   Package mysql-server-5.0 is not configured yet.
<dsb> dpkg: error processing mysql-server (--configure):
<dsb>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<dsb> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dsb>  mysql-server-5.0
<dsb>  mysql-server
<dsb> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
* unix_infidel waits for someone to scold dsb 
<Jucato> my !pastebin call got mixed in with his flood
<me__> when i move windows around in kubuntu it seems a little jumpy around the borders, why is that?
<fangarzz> good question
* Jucato wonders what "jumpy" means
<me__> there are window trails behind my dragged window
<Jucato> ah that
<me__> as if its not getting refreshed fast enough or something
<Jucato> that's probably the reason
<me__> how do I fix that then?
<me__> also, how do i control what programs are loaded at startup?
<me__> my refresh rate is at 85 btw, its' not bad
<Jucato> I don't know about the window problem. if you're too annoyed by it, do not display window contents while moving/resizing (in System Settings -> Window Behavior)
<dsb> ok, sorry, I pastebinned my error about the mysql
<me__> ah that's much better, ty
<me__> i still don't know why it does it though
<T3hWiz0rd> is there any word on when kde 3.5.6 will be released with bug correction for the kmenergy settings?
<Jucato> as for startup programs. 2 ways: you can either leave them running when you logout. they will be run again when you login. or you can symlink the programs to ~/.kde/Autostart
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> anyone here?
<Jucato> no one. just us ghosts
<ubuntu> can anyone help me get my webcam running with linux??
<me__> so if I quit amarok it won't startup automatically next time around?
<Jucato> yep yep
<me__> how long does it take to get used to all of these terms and commands and stuff?
<me__> i usually use os x so this is different
<Jucato> if you don't want to Restore from previous session, you have to manually link apps to the ~/.kde/Autostart folder
<ubuntu> how do i get my logitech webcam to work with linux???
<ubuntu> help plzzzz
<Jucato> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<me__> how would i know i have to manually link apps w/out you?
<Jucato> ubuntu:  try those ^^^^^^
<Jucato> me__: depends on how much time you put into it, and how willing you are to learn
<dsb> any idea whats going wrong with mysql-server installation?
<ubuntu> shit, my cam is not on the list
<me__> Jucato, have you tried os x? why is linux > os x?
<ubuntu> mine is logitech qc chat
<Jucato> who said so?
<Jucato> ubuntu: you can try and experiment. it might work
<ubuntu> does that "EasyCam" software automatically install spca5xx drivers?
<dsb> I am having trouble installing mysql-server. I've tried a couple installation methods, synaptic and apt-get, but I get the same error.
<sm> Witam wszystkich
<banan_> hello
<dsb> I have my error results in pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31850/
<me__> i partitioned my hard drive into 3 spaces, and installed my kubuntu install onto one as /, and i set the other hard drive to /home, however I see that my /home is on my kubuntu install location
<dennister> dsb: try sudo apt-get install -f
<dennister> see if that resolves the errors
<dennister> hi xsacha :)
<dennister> me_: what about the swap parition? is the 3rd one you mentioned devoted to swap?
<dsb> dennister: that did not resolve the error
<dennister> dsb: k, try: sudo dpkg install -f
<dennister> <---is trying to remember correctly
<dsb> need an action option?
<dennister> is konsole telling you that? if not, that should fix anything broken
<me__> dennister, no i don't see my swap partition listed. is my /home directory the main OS install location?
<dennister> me_: no, the / partition is the main OS install location, but the swap partition is like a windows pagefile
<restwix> HEllo, how do I install the JRE for mozilla? does it have an apt-get JRE (java runtime enviroment) ?
<dsb> I tried sudo dpkg install -f, but it said dpkg: need an action option
<Jucato> sun-java5-jre (make sure multiverse is enabled)
<kosta> I just installed nautilus to test something and my entire desktop is messed up, including icons and background. how can I fix this?
<dennister> u don't usually see it listed unless you go to system settings -->advanced--->fdisks and fiesystems
<restwix> ok I will try that
<dennister> jucato: what's the cli for dsb to fix the mysql-server install?
<restwix> IT is saying that I have the newst version already...
<restwix> but it's not working on firefox
<Jucato> hm....
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install --reinstall mysql-server ?? not really sure
<me__> how do i see which partition contains / and /home
<restwix> I will look on the sun website
<Jucato> restwix: sun-java5-plugin
<dennister> dsb: i'm sorry, we can't remember just yet, but we will
<dennister> me_: did you get into the disks and filesystems section of kcontrol?
<Jucato> restwix: also, did you check that you set the system to use the Sun Java version? (sudo update-alternatives --config java)
<dsb> I tried the --reinstall, same error. So I take it that it is a problem encountered before?
<dsb> possible bug?
<Jucato> me__: "df" in Konsole
<dennister> dsb...yes, but i'm still a noob...not a bug
<restwix> Jucato: I think the sun-java5-plugin worked
<restwix> Jucato: let me check
<dennister> the more experienced pps have given me the cli a few times, but I can't remember what the final option is
<dsb> I have two machines that I have tried it on, both with same error results on all methods I have tried
<dennister> if you just hang around a bit, i'm sure we'll get more people in...it's very busy in here usually
<Jucato> me__: even if you put /home on a different partition, the system will basically see /home still as a directory under / (root directory). that's the "magic" of Linux :P
<dsb> Ok, thanks! I've tried searching in the forums, but I haven't been able to find a solution.
<Jucato> try Google, too. you just might be lucky and find something relevant
<me__> Jucato, I see that on my main file storage partition there is a folder that looks like a house with my user name, and beneath that is desktop and examples directories
<restwix> Jucato: It didn't work, it  installed but It didn't work on firefox..
<me__> i also see the same directories under my user name directory under my /home directory on my main partition
<dennister> restwix: r u on a 74-bit system?
<Jucato> restwix: you did the "sudo update-alternatives --config java" command already?
<dennister> *64
<me__> so the question is: how come there is a duplicate of my /home directory in my file storage partition?
<Jucato> me__: main file storage partition?
<restwix> Jucato: yes... it gave me two options
<dennister> me_: i wouldn't worry about these things, really
<Jucato> restwix: what does Firefox's about:plugins say?
<dennister> i have my /home partition separate from root, too, but jucato is right
<restwix> Jucato: It says that its not available, and gives the option to manual install
<me__> i have one partition with /, and i have another huge partition
<me__> on my / partition is /home/username
<me__> on my other partition there is a /username directory as well
<restwix> Jucato: I will try to see from the mozilla website
<me__> i am curious why this is so
<Jucato> me__: the /home/username is the same /username that you find on your other partition
<Jucato> Linux sort of "connects" that partition into the main filesystem. so that when you access /home/username, you are actually accessing it on the separate partition
<me__> Jucato, how come these two partitions are linked then? what is the difference between the two? why are there duplicates made on each partition?
<Jucato> they are not duplicates (unless I'm totally misunderstanding your situation)
<me__> they are the same directories, how are they not?
* Jucato is at a loss for words to explain...
<me__> one /username is under hde2, and another /home/username is under hde2, hde2 is also my / partition
<me__> under both /username's are the same files under desktop
<me__> it seems to me it's making duplicates
<Jucato> me__: can you pastebin the output of df ?
<me__> sure
<Jucato> !pastebin | me__
<ubotu> me__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<notech> might be symlinked
<me__> /dev/hde2              7083968   2815148   3908964  42% /
<me__> varrun                  517836       104    517732   1% /var/run
<me__> varlock                 517836         0    517836   0% /var/lock
<me__> procbususb               10240        96     10144   1% /proc/bus/usb
<me__> udev                     10240        96     10144   1% /dev
<me__> devshm                  517836         0    517836   0% /dev/shm
<me__> lrm                     517836     17580    500256   4% /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile
<me__> /dev/hde4            151827524    173056 143942064   1% /home
<Jucato> me__: I said "pastebin"!!
<me__> woops, sorry
<kraut> moin
<me__> i saw that after i pasted, my apologies
<me__> so does that mean my /home is actually on hde4?
<Jucato> me__: yes
<me__> so the home directory I see on my / partition is actually the /home from hde4
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> which is what I've been trying to say... although not very well
<me__> i see, /home is playing games with me
<me__> so all of my system settings and saved files go under /home?
<MistaED> me__: probably /username is just a symbolic link to /home/username
<Jucato> system settings that you (a normal user) makes
<me__> ok
<me__> and saved files?
<Jucato> MistaED: nope. it's just mounting
<Jucato> me__: yes. because you don't have permissions to anything outside of /home/username
<me__> i made a text document called test to see how i could access it, and in addition to a saved text document i also got another document titled test~, what is the second thing?
<Jucato> you don't even have access to other user's /home unless you make some changes
<Jucato> a backup
<me__> are there always backups in the same directory as the original file?
<Jucato> when you save a document (for a second time usually), the old version is saved as file~.
<Jucato> yes
<dennister> jucato: can u help me find the gtk development libraries?
<me__> ok
<me__> thanks for all of the help and taking time to explain things to me
<me__> i'm beginning to enjoy ubuntu the more i understand
<me__> well, kubuntu
<Jucato> me__: Kubuntu comes with a desktop guide in the Help center. it has some very simple introductory material
<me__> Jucato, yes i'm looking over it right now, thanks again
<me__> oh, how was this symlink created without me attempting to symlink anything?
<Jucato> it's not symlinking. it's mounting
<Jucato> another Linux concept
<me__> what's the difference between the two?
<me__> does the /home partition need to be bootable?
<dennister> me_: no
<dennister> just the / partition (root)
<dennister> orr actually, it might not need to be either
<dennister> it's usually marked that way by default
<Jucato>  / needs to be bootable IF /boot isn't on a separate partition
<Jucato> that's afaik
<me__> how do i check the absolute path of a user directory?
<firebird619> I am trying to get Beryl to start with KDE. I added a script to ~/.kde/Autostart and made it executable. I put #!/bin/sh and on the next line I put beryl-manager. What else do I need to type?
<chx> i have [17179579.620000]  eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:80a7 bound to 0000:00:05.0 in dmesg and yet ifup eth0 says SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<Jucato> wb netsplitters lol
<dennister> my goodness...that was quite the lag-catchup
<Jucato> net split actually...
<dennister> what does that mean?
<Jucato> the network was split/disconnected
<Jucato> and then was reconnected (net burst)
<dennister> on the irc server channel? or my end?
<Jucato> freenode server
<dennister> ok, and here i thought i was timing out again
<Dark_Vampire> dammed :D
<dennister> hi Dark_Vampire
<chx> I have googled tons and i still can't figure out why my NIC is not working :( it's in lspci , the forcedeth module is loaded.
<Dark_Vampire> you heard about that?
<Dark_Vampire> they are on those robots...
<Dark_Vampire> they want to make robots to protect pipelines and so on
<Dark_Vampire> armed...
<Dark_Vampire> sick world
<dennister> Dark_Vampire: i'm having a problem following a howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo#
<Dark_Vampire> i mean they would lie human life into hands of a AI
<dennister> i'm trying to get the missing devel libraries, GTK-2, and don't know where to go in synaptic or adept
<Jucato> dennister: which part?
<Jucato> dennister: tried searching in Adept?
<dennister> jucato: step 3...i did the ./configure step, and it's telling me an error that I need these GTK-2 development libraries
<Jucato> what are you trying to compile btw?
<dennister> yes jucato, and have been downloading, but nothing seems to work
<dennister> mplayer
<iborg> anyone has tried vcd in kubuntu?
<Jucato> the ones from the repos don't work dennister?
<dennister> not me iborg
<notech> Dark_Vampire: anyone near the pipelines is up to no good anyway
<dennister> not quite Jucato, they don't have the cvidix stuff i need for my video card
<iborg> kaffeine played a vcd 4 a few secnds and then quitted autmatclly
<iborg> why so?
<dennister> the source files from mplayer do have the stuff i need
<Jucato> dennister: you might want to ask in #ubuntu, they might know better where to find the gtk devel  stuff
<dennister> ok...i'll try there...thx
<iborg> but kaffeine plays dvds excellently
<iborg> plz ans me
<notech> iborg: run it from command line and see if it shows an error
<snpz_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<snpz_> can anybody tell me what script does this thing?
<snpz_> we are interested to use something like this in local community irc chanel
<fiyawerx> !ubotu
<snpz_> fiyawerx, do u have any info?
<fiyawerx> looking, snpz_
<fiyawerx> snpz_: http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/
<iborg> o
<iborg> ok
<snpz_> fiyawerx, thnx
<snpz_> :)
<fiyawerx> np
<Jucato> must a user be a member of a certain group to be able to print?
<teledyn__> Jucato: there's group lpadmin but i'm not sure if that's only for printer admin
<Jucato> teledyn__: thanks anyway. I should really bang my head on the wall
<Electrolyte> Has anyone got the repository to install Beryl for Kubuntu Edgy? I got my 7800 GTX this morning and it's working perfectly :)
<teledyn__> Jucato: but I think normally you don't need to be in a special group to print
<godvirus> Q: How do I find what file a particular system file belongs to?
<Electrolyte> So I want to see if AIGLX is any better than GLX ^^
<Jucato> teledyn__: I installed a printer (as root), but I can't see it as a normal user. the solution was right under my nose... and so simple that I hate myself...
<Electrolyte> XGl*
<godvirus> Sorry.. I mean: How do I find what package a particular system file belongs to?
<teledyn__> Jucato: i don't know, i always install via http://localhost:631 using root
<Jucato> godvirus: go to Konqueror, type in "apt:/" in the location field, then type the file in the File Search field
<Jucato> teledyn__: yeah. the regular user (in System Settings) was set to use Generic UNIX LPD Print System....
<godvirus> jucato: Awesome!! Thanks!
<Jucato> changed it to use CUPS, and I see my printer now...
<Jucato> teledyn__: how stupid can I get? :P
<teledyn__> Jucato: i don't know, only you can answer that  :-)
<godvirus> jucato: Is there a way to do it on the command line?
<nino> dennister whats up!!??
<Jucato> godvirus: hm.. let me check
<Jucato> godvirus: dpkg -S <file>
<godvirus> Sweet!! Thank you!!
<Jucato> but you need to know the exact location of the file
<godvirus> doh
<godvirus> Thats ok
<godvirus> I got a start
<godvirus> Thank you very much.
<seishinbyou> "Can you use Kubuntu as a Gaiji server?" <- I don't know
<Jucato> godvirus: you're just lucky I read about that exact command yesterday :P
<Schalken> ive installed the latest nvidia drivers, setted up AIGLX and installed compiz from the repos. What do I need to do to start it?
<seishinbyou> beryl-manager
<Electrolyte> Well that failed for me.
<Electrolyte> Only my mouse would move :/
<Electrolyte> Nothing else would work.
<Electrolyte> So it's not as simple as just doing beryl-manager.
<seishinbyou> Was for me
<seishinbyou> Did a diamond icon appear in the systray?
<Schalken> seishinbyou: i'm not sure if it's compiz i.e. novell's, or beryl, but i'll try.
<Electrolyte> No.
<seishinbyou> Oh...
<Electrolyte> Installed it but no icon appeared at all.
<Schalken> seishinbyou: no it appears the compiz in the repos is in fact compiz and not beryl
<Electrolyte> Even in http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/?
<Electrolyte> That's the repo I used.
<seishinbyou> Did you read this? http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX#How-to_install_Beryl_with_AIGLX_on_Edgy_Eft
<Schalken> i used the universe repo
<Schalken> or multiverse, whichever one its in
<Schalken> i wanna use compiz not beryl
<Hoki_Workin> does 6.10 have a live CD version?
<teledyn__> Hoki_Workin: the install CD is a live CD
<Jucato> Hoki_Workin: yes
<Electrolyte> seishinbyou: That's the exact page I used, and it failed.
<Jucato> Desktop CD = Live CD with GUI installer
<Hoki_Workin> ahh Thanks :)
<Electrolyte> seishinbyou: Launching beryl-manager just locks my system up.
<Electrolyte> And I also need to find out why my backgrounds are distorted when I start up Kubuntu :/
<Electrolyte> Until I launch an SDL app :/
<Schalken> but what about the compiz from the official repos?
<Electrolyte> compiz is old.
<Electrolyte> Beryl is the newer version IIRC.
<Schalken> Electrolyte: compiz is more stable
<Electrolyte> Yeah, but I can't even get beryl to work.
<seishinbyou> Okay, I'm going to flee work right now; I'll try to be on in a couple hours when I finally get home if you are still having trouble
<seishinbyou> 
<Electrolyte> Doesn't anyone know why my wallpaper becomes distorted when I first startup Kubuntu? It's mostly greyscale shaders that turn into bright colours.
<Electrolyte> If I launch an SDL app, like UT2004, it dissapears.
<alexicon> anyone here know of any good streaming apis?
<teledyn__> 
<Schalken> alexicon: what do you mean 'streaming'?
<Schalken> teledyn__: only english in this channel, please.
<alexicon> to stream music from say my computer to your computer
<Electrolyte> I might just do a fresh install actually.
<Schalken> alexicon: that can be done with DVB in Kaffeine.
<Schalken> (digital video broadcast)
<Schalken> never used it though
<alexicon> Schalken: sorry shoulda explained. ive got a project im doing, to write to combine some streaming protocol into a chat application
<Schalken> alexicon: oh, over the internet? hmm not sure
<cpk1> i'm having trouble using my cdrw =(
<Schalken> alexicon: but over the internet it would probably have to go through some middle-man server
<alexicon> not if you initiate a direct connection
<Schalken> alexicon: that can be done? awesome.
<alexicon> kinda like how aolim initiates its chat calls, 'do you want to connect to this user'
<alexicon> or imagine something like shoutcast, but built into your chat application instead
<Schalken> hmmm dont know then
<alexicon> everything is possible
<alexicon> heh
<alexicon> the question is what the best way to go about it is :)
* alexicon goes to haunt some developers channels
<Schalken> :P
<Schalken> anyway anyone know how to start compiz after installing it?
<osiris> anyone know how to burn a DVD iso from cli ?
<Schalken> where can I download cgwd (the compiz window decorator)?
<Hoki_Workin> @ osiris http://www.debuntu.org/2006/06/03/61-how-to-burn-dvds-from-the-command-line
<osiris> Hoki_Workin, that is close, but doesnt address ISO's
<osiris> thx though
<Electrolyte> Great, I need to get a new motherboard now.
<Hoki_Workin> mkisofs -dvd-video -o dvd.iso dvd
<JohnFlux> Riddell: you lost my adapter :P
<Jucato> JohnFlux: you have your pic up in seele's blog :)
<JohnFlux> Jucato: link? :)
<Jucato> er.. let me look for it again...
<Acker> Sup all, I have a question, when I try to access to Network Devices options, Edgy ask me for Admistrator privileges, so I scroll down and I made click on the button, and then appears a window asking me for a password, but I can't put anything, is like if the keyboard is disabled
<Jucato> JohnFlux: http://weblog.obso1337.org/2006/kuds-summary/ you're that JohnFlux right? (I'd be embarrased if you weren't...)
<Jucato> darn, I should have just posted the exact link to the pic... :(
<JohnFlux> Jucato: I found the group photo
<JohnFlux> Jucato: it is me, but it just says John and not JohnFlux
<Jucato> yeah that one. :)
<Jucato> JohnFlux: at least you didn't have an embarassing pic that Riddell would have included in his post :)
<JohnFlux> Jucato: I can't believe people visited a strip joint
<JohnFlux> and didn't tell me
<Jucato> lol
<Electrolyte> Bah, it appears the problems I've been getting with Linux are thanks to my motherboard :(
<JohnFlux> http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/away/2006-11-11-uds/100_0752.JPG
<Electrolyte> I live booted Ubuntu and Kubuntu to check that graphics glitch I had, and it's STILL there.
<Electrolyte> So yeah, faulty nForce chipset :/
<Jucato> yeah... jono looks scary.hehehe :)
<JohnFlux> Electrolyte: which version of nvidia drivers?
<Electrolyte> It's not the card.
<Electrolyte> X850XT does the same thing.
<octan> Electrolyte, nforce4 mobo ?
<Jucato> Electrolyte: so all your problems earlier with KDE were due to the mobo after all?
<Electrolyte> Must have - 3 different graphics cards and it's still the same.
<Electrolyte> octan - MSI Neo4 Plantinum nForce 4 Ultra 400.
<Electrolyte> Platinum*
<Electrolyte> I've had problems with this board in Windows too, so now I need to dish out 100 for a new one :/
<octan> ic.. dl the drivers to the mobo.. i had to doi that for my nforce 3 mobio
<Electrolyte> Probably get an Asus SLi with passive cooling.
<Electrolyte> octan - on Linux?
<octan> yes
<Electrolyte> What drivers...?
<octan> for the nforce4 chipset
<Electrolyte> nVidia actually released nForce4 Linux drivers?
<octan> go check it
<Electrolyte> Nope, they don't.
<octan> i know there is for nforce3
<Electrolyte> Windows only.
<cpk1> k3b hangs trying to detect my cd-rw... any suggestions?
<octan> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_amd64_1.0-0310.html
<octan> ther
<Electrolyte> Yeah, for nForce.
<Electrolyte> Not nForce 4.
<Electrolyte> Oh what the.
<octan> Adds support for nForce 430/410 motherboards
<Electrolyte> Why is their website so confusing?
<Electrolyte> You check the list, it doesn't say anything.
<Electrolyte> You find that page, it states it does.
<Electrolyte> Reminds me of ATI.
<octan> Electrolyte, it dosent hurt to try
<Electrolyte> I'm downloading it to try it any way.
<octan> it cant get any worse right
<Electrolyte> But I bet Kubuntu already comes with it.
<Electrolyte> 1kb/s - wtf.
<octan> Electrolyte, i bet not
<octan> cos of nvidia's license
<Electrolyte> Why? non-free?
<Electrolyte> Ah.
<Electrolyte> Well, if the driver would actually download, it would be good :)
<octan> lol
<Electrolyte> octan: nVidia have such a bad website.
<Electrolyte> 200 bytes per second.
<octan> ZOMFG
<octan> your kidding
<Electrolyte> Nope.
<Electrolyte> Keeps going up to 1kb/s then dropping to 200 bytes.
<Electrolyte> What the
<Electrolyte> I restart it, then 400kb/s.
<Electrolyte> That doesn't make sense.
<octan> lol
<Electrolyte> Ok, there's no point in installing it.
<Electrolyte> It's just the audio/network driver.
<Electrolyte> I don't use the network driver nor audio.
<Abce52> Hey all, I have a problem here, when I try to do some settings (like wassistan, adept manager or nwtwork config.) is asking me for root password, but I can't type on the window
<JonJ> Are there any recommended pci-sata controllers for Kubuntu?
<octan> Abce52, i guess you dont have a root acont
<octan> Abce52, did you run thouse as sudo ?
<kaatil> yo
<octan> yo
<kaatil> moo
<octan> boo
<kaatil> meow
<octan> euw
<kaatil> anyway... i am trying out kubuntu.. since i used ubuntu two months while back.
<kaatil> one thing i like about kbe is...... it's font
<octan> its the same.. but without gnome
<Abce52> octan: well, Is working now, but the astekiks doesn't appear
<kaatil> gnome's font are really annoying anyway
<octan>  astekiks?
<roberto> hola chavales
<kaatil> like this '*' ?
<octan> ah
<kaatil> :)
<octan> the little star
<roberto> there are somebody who speaks spanish
<octan> ja
<octan> jes
<octan> in kubuntu-es
<snpz_> :)
<xenium> hi
<octan> hi
<xenium> sombody who got problems with kopete / icq ? like me ? seems like my contacts ain't showing
<octan> screw kopete
<xenium> lol
<octan> install amsn instead
<xenium> ok
<xenium> i liked gaim
<xenium> but i like kde better then gnome
<octan> me too
<octan>  :)
<xenium> so I want to use the included kopete ... seems to be buggy in new edgy
<octan> xenium, if you just msn.. then install amsn
<octan> its better than kopete on that..
<roconnor> how can I change the keyboard combination that restarts the X server from the default <ctrl>-<alt>-<backspace>?
<linopil> what is amsn ?
<xenium> no its general ... not only msn ... its icq, yahoo, msn, aim and jabber
<Jucato> !amsn | linopil
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<linopil> ah then gaim ?
<linopil> ty Jucato
<xenium> linopil gaim is the gnome conterfei to kopete .. i want to be straight kde ... as much as possible ... i was working with kopete b4 ... but icq now stopped working
<octan> xenium, try in #kopete
<xenium> octan ... true thnx a lot
<octan> np.. i cant help you more.. since i dont use or like kopete :P
<xenium> its even on the topic of #kopete http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=136566 ... there are fixed packages but still no fix in kubuntu
<linopil> xenium, nowadays there is absolutely no problem to take the best of different environments
<xenium> linopil I know that ... + i would not change gimp against krita ... @ least not yet
<dennister> Laosboyme: i'm not registered yet, can't use pm
<xenium> but I try to stay on kde as much as possible ... besides i think kopete is technical advanced .. needs a little bit tweaking in the UI thou
<dennister> nope :( make still had an error 1 ...after all that
<octan> what error
<xenium> http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/ for others having probs too
<octan> bleh :P
<dennister> mplayer.o: In function `mp_property_do': mplayer.c:(.text+0x2313): undefined reference to `m_property_do'
<dennister> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status make: *** [mplayer]  Error 1
<dennister> that was at the tail end of an incredibly long process
<xenium> wondering why kubuntu does not include the bug-fix in there repos ?
<octan> dennister paste that to pastebin, and include 10-15 line above the actual error too
<Jucato> be careful of unofficial repos, please.
<dennister> jucato :)
<dennister> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xenium> jucato yes ... i know .. but if there is no fix for too long u look for a solution by yourself
<scorp007> what packages do i need to make latex pdf and html?
<Jucato> xenium: a lot of things have to be considered when patching packages. time is one of those, specially since the Ubuntu Developers Summit just finished, so people are just settling back in
<Jucato> another thing to consider making sure the patch doesn't adversely affect other packages
<xenium> jucato ;) good to hear
<dennister> ok...i did some of the lines above what i gave in here, but they do go on for quite a lot of space : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31866/
<xenium> lets see if the kdesvn bug gets fixed in next time .. pretty annoying one ... and INHO kdesvn is a pretty important piece of software
<wilde> hello
<wilde> is there anyone from poland ??
<wilde> need help with hp 4000 laserjet
<wilde> :(
<octan> ok that looks lile bongus.. dennister do you get any warning longer up? and why are you building mplayer from source?
<dennister> octan: because mplayer from repos wasn't giving me the things i needed
<dennister> lots of warnings, too
<octan> hu? not givving you what you need?
<dennister> it could be my video card...it's a pcie nvidia 7800GT, and then there are the tuners
<octan> what you mean? install mplayer.  then install codecs
<octan> dennister, i got tuners too.. actualy 2 of tyhem
<octan> pvr 500 :) 2 tv tuners
<dennister> i'm getting the source files from hu....i tried the respos first...got too many errors when i tried to use my tuner
<octan> how do you use you tuner?
<octan> is it a pvr card?
<octan> mplayer /dev/video0 & /dev/video1 works fine for me
<dennister> i've got one hauppauge 250...and an ati pciex1 card i'm not even trying to configure for linux
<octan> dennister, have you installed the ivtv tools for you card. pvr250 card
<dennister> octan...i used those methods too, when i had mplayer from repos...but i got things like rtc error, and unsupported other errors
<dennister> octan...yes, and i was able to get a live feed from mplayer, but not myth
<octan> myth need a bit more setting up.. hehe,, i used 3 days setting up myth
<dennister> but even when i did get the live feed from mplayer, there were error messages, and the mplayer documentation said i needed stuff like cvidix
<octan> dude.. your suppose to get that error
<octan> see here
<octan> Linux RTC init error in ioctl (rtc_irqp_set 1024): Permission denied
<octan> Try adding "echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq" to your system startup scripts.
<octan> dosnt mattre if im root
<octan> or do sudo
<dennister> yes, and i did put that in startup sripts...still got nowhere
<dennister> and with mythtv's internal tuner, i got no sound...sound was fine in mplayer after i got my cable box reset
<wilde> cant install hp 4000 laser jet - error with fomatic+postscript
<octan>  with mythtv's internal tuner,?
<wilde> can anyone help ??
<octan> myth dosent have any tuners..
<dennister> sorry...with myth's livetv
<octan> hmm.
<dennister> i got live video with myth, but no sound, unlike in mplayer...it's those ffmpeg errors that really concerned me
<octan> dennister, that pvr 250 does it have hardware encoding of mpeg2 ?
<octan> or does it use software
<octan> mine pvr500 uses hardware encoding
<dennister> and enither kmplayer or a different app gxine, could work with the mplayer...pv4 350 has hardware encoding of mpeg2
<dennister> it just doesn't have hardware decoding
<dennister> but a pvr500 is just two cards, right?
<dennister> are they based on the 350 or the 250?
<octan> pvr500 has 2 tuners with hardware encoding of mpeg2
<Jucato> xenium: good news for you. that site where you got the kopete-fix package is, more or less, reliable
<dennister> i believe they might be 2x250 cards...like my one card
<octan> i dont know what they are based on.. i just know it has hw encoding and 2 tuners
<dennister> the pvr250 has hardware encoding, too
<octan> ok.. prob 2x250 then
<dennister> hold on for a sec
<dennister> i don't want to let someone go who's so close to my own situation
<xenium> Jucato I know it's kinda offical likened over the bug-ticket
<octan> just curiouse.. did you install the firmware for the card alon with the drivers?
<xenium> Jucato and it fixes the problem ;)
<dennister> ok, did it again, without the second ./configure line for --enable-gui...still got the same error1
<octan> dennister, amd64?
<dennister> octan...yes i did...like i said, it gave good output...i386, edgy
<xenium> only that kdesvn - bug remains to be annonying ... but there is a bug-ticket on launchpad already ...
<dennister> edgy made the ivtv drivers and firmware compile perfectly with no errors...was a breeze
<scion> hello all
<octan> im on dapper
<scion> anyone aware of a super nintendo emulator for kde?
<dennister> and you had to compile the ivtv drivers from source, right?
<octan> yes
<xenium> did somebody mention already the not complete translation of kde in edgy ... its more a of a minor bug ... some context menu or lock - screen are in english rather then german ... guess it will appear on other localisations too
<dennister> i didn't...was able to get my drivers and firmware from repos with edgy...had tried to do it with dapper, and failed miserably
<dennister> but anyway...i'm totally exhausted...been up for almost 24 hours...time to sleep
<dennister> it's 6 am here in toronto
<octan> :)  iits 12 pm here in norway :)
<scion> SNES emulator anyone??
<dennister> heheheh...but I do believe i've got my lirc finally done :)
<magicmike> I installed op sys on hard drive with single partition. Any way to repartition the drive without having to reinstall op sys?
<dennister> thx for trying octan...perhaps another time we can try again if i'm still having problems
<octan> sure
<dennister> g'night then :)
<octan> im here.. you know where to find me
<octan> god noght
<octan> *night
<dennister> heheh...thought for a moment it was good night in ur language
<dennister> g'nite
<octan> anyone got a good filrewall for me.. i need one on my ubuntu-server.. and i dont want to build on up from scratch
<octan> *firewall
<nacer> octan: they re is only one iptables
<nacer> iptables is  a frontend for netfilter
<octan> nacer, i know of iptables.. i was more looking for a iptables file or a script
<nacer> ok i dont know
<octan> nacer, im feling lazy today
<freewill> eclipse '\n' searching for compatible vm... '=n'  testing /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj...found '\n'kdialog: Unknown option '--warning'. '\n' kdialog: Use --help to get a list of available command line options.
<freewill> i can't get eclipse to run...
<octan> it dosent like you much.. you must have done something nasty to it :P
<freewill> no, just installed the debs via adept
<freewill> I am adicted to programing on jme ;0
<riz_> join/ #Kubuntu_it
<freewill> octan, you thing it might help if i download the http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/download.php?file=/eclipse/downloads/drops/R-3.2.1-200609210945/eclipse-SDK-3.2.1-linux-gtk.tar.gz then i don't have to download a new pkg if i upgrade my kubntu
<octan> yes.. that might help
<flashnr> quit
<octan> how does DMZ work.. demilitery zone or what ever its called.. and whats the point in it.
<freewill> whats the protocal called again? it something like rync?
<octan> freewill, edgy or dapper are you on?
<freewill> octan, edgy
<LeeJunFan> octan: it means any traffic directed at your routers IP will be forwarded to a computer inside your network, basically placing that computer directly on the internet.
<octan> ic.. no wounder you get porblems :P
<freewill> should i downgrade? because i love beryl ;)
<took77> anybody here who has tryed to make MSI fx5200 work as dualhead?
<took77> is detected as nvidia-chip...
<octan> LeeJunFan, hu? care to explain more deeply? like. i have 4 nics on my server,, can i use 1 as dmz ?
<octan> freewill, why did you upgrade from dapper to edgy in the first plase?
<kitsaros> hi there ! i have this problem here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1760146#post1760146 can someone have some ideas ?
<LeeJunFan> octan: yes. Say your routers internet IP is 12.2.2.1, and that server IP is 192.168.1.10, if you DMZ 192.168.1.10 then any traffic coming from the internet trying to connect to 12.2.2.1 will get forwarded to 192.168.1.10.
<freewill> octan, isn't newer better?
<riz_> italian?
<octan> LeeJunFan so its a smart thing to do?
<freewill> !rsync
<octan> if you want to stay secure
<ubotu> rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.8-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 237 kB, installed size 472 kB
<LeeJunFan> octan: if you want to run a server you can either forward individual ports, which would be more secure to only open what you need.
<LeeJunFan> octan: but if you keep up with your updates and/or use a firewall on that machine it will be as safe.
<octan> LeeJunFan, i just installed ubuntu-server. and now i need a firewall on it :\
<freewill> octan, isn't newer better? Is edgy like still a beta or something? why not upgrade to it?
<cpk1> alright has anyone gotten cdrecord to work who also has a sata drive?
<LeeJunFan> octan: if you enable individual ports the router will still be your firewall, DMZ means everything goes to your server.
<octan> freewill, its just that.. its still issues with edgy compared to dapper
<octan> LeeJunFan, aha
<riz_> what's the italian ubuntu-Kubuntu server plz^
<octan> LeeJunFan, you dont by any chance got a iptables script for me :P
<octan> i hate building one from scratch
<Jucato> !it | riz_
<ubotu> riz_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<LeeJunFan> octan: no, I do my iptables by hand for input/output rules. I only have a script that I wrote for routers/forwarding.
<octan> LeeJunFan, how is this too? do you know. http://users.pandora.be/stes/ipmenu.html
<octan> *tool
<freewill> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rsync this is pritty cool why doesn't everyone host with rsync?
<LeeJunFan> octan: never used a tool for it, but at a glance it looks pretty promising.
<Schalken> whats the command to reconfigure X?
<LeeJunFan> Schalken: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<octan> or
<octan> do dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<LeeJunFan> Schalken: if you want more options/questions take out -pcritical.
<Schalken> cheers!
<octan> Schalken, look at the top of the xorg file
<octan> it says howto
<khirr> how can i install java?
<Jucato> !java | khirr
<ubotu> khirr: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<octan> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schalken> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<freewill> does any one know a rsync download for ubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> freewill: you can't w/o downloading the entire tree, probably close to 100GB
<octan> wget :P
<LeeJunFan> freewill: if you want to make a local mirror of one distribution/arch use debmirror
<LeeJunFan> one version that is.
<Schalken> how do i find out if AIGLX works?
<freewill> LeeJunFan does rsync split the file or why wil it be so big?
<LeeJunFan> freewill: the way debian/ubuntu respositories are laid out every version hosted is mixed together in the same dirs, rsync would be grabbing, warty, hoary, breezy, dapper, edgy, feisty and all arches, i386, ia64, amd64, etc...
<freewill> LeeJunFan, i mean the cd iso-s
<LeeJunFan> freewill: you can tell debmirror to get just one version/arch, you are still looking at between 12-20GB for one.
<LeeJunFan> freewill: oh, I don't know of any.
<freewill> LeeJunFan, because my cd's md5 in not the same as the site and i can't redownload the whole thing and my eclipse is not working and its maybe because if my cd that currupt
<Kabal> Guys is it possible do install Emerald without any 3d desktop>
<Kabal> ?
<LeeJunFan> freewill: you mean your CD doesn't match md5 or your iso image doesn't?
<freewill> LeeJunFan, iso
<Schalken> why do all the howtos say to get compiz from some foreign repo, whats wrong with the packages in universe?
<octan> Schalken, why do you ask us that.. ask the people who made the howtos about that
<Schalken> its just theres like a dozen howtos that say different things but none fit my specific situation...
<octan> right. and they prob added the repo that wored for them
<GnarusLeo> Hi, how do I make amarok transfeer the covers to my ipod as well as the song? I remember I had to compile some cover art thingy or something, but not the exact thing ... can anyone help me?
<Bo> bonjour
<cpk1> how do you turn off/on automounting?
<oscar>  nvidia.....kubuntu +aiglx +bery?. or kubuntu +xgl + compiz? or kubuntu +xgl +beryl?
<Bo> do you speak french?
<Jucato> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Bo> thanks
<octan> uptime :)
<octan>  13:42:18 up 27 days, 17:14,  4 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.04
<[GuS] > Hello | Hola | Bonjour :P
<intelikey> fire continues to shoot x meters into the sky from the gas well here.   i would have thought that in 36 hours they would have moved in equipment to extinguish it.
<intelikey> hmmm and the electrical storm isn't going to suffer me to remain online ....   back when it calms down.
<malkavian> hello, i have problem with adept, can someone help me?
<Netziro> explain ur problem
<Netziro> :)
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: bah, they want to let it burn - good excuse to rais prices 10% based on .02% loss.
<malkavian> i trying to download and isntall some packages (now i trying to install gcc 4.0) and adept cant download it because its size is wrong ;/
<malkavian> sry for my english ;)
<Netziro> strange thing..... try to close adept
<Netziro> open console
<Netziro> and write sudo apt-get update
<livingdaylight> "could not start process pop3" ?? Can anyone help me see where i'm going wrong configuring Kmail?
<Netziro> if it get some errors.. then use sudo apt-get -f install
<Netziro> later u can to sudo apt-get update
<Netziro> and use adept normally
<livingdaylight> anyone know how to configure Kmail?
<malkavian> wops, i know what is wrong... wrong settings on my repositories list, sry for problem :)
<Netziro> livingdaylight:  sorry, i don't use kmail...
<Netziro> thunderbird is better.. :)
<Netziro> cool :)
<LeeJunFan> kmail has some nice features, but thunderbird is more stable for sure, especially with imap, with kmail I constantly have to rm my index files for imap accounts.
<livingdaylight> Thunderbird is not better than Kmail - be serious
<livingdaylight> i need my Calendar
<livingdaylight> does Thunderbird have Calendar?
<livingdaylight> or is it just an email client?
<Jucato> (kmail doesn't have a calendar either...)
<LeeJunFan> livingdaylight: that's why I still use kmail and put up with my imap problems. :) kmail is more featureful by far.
<LeeJunFan> well, kontact
<livingdaylight> LeeJunFan, i don't use imap, having problems with pop3
<livingdaylight> says:  "could not start process pop3" ?? Can anyone help me see where i'm going wrong configuring Kmail?
<depi> hi all, how can I mount my remote FTP as my local drive?
<depi> is there any command like mount_ftp in mac os?
<Netziro> u can do from kde
<livingdaylight>  says:  "could not start process pop3" ?? Can anyone help me see where i'm going wrong configuring Kmail?
<livingdaylight>  says:  "could not start process pop3" ?? Can anyone help me see where i'm going wrong configuring Kmail?
<livingdaylight>  says:  "could not start process pop3" ?? Can anyone help me see where i'm going wrong configuring Kmail?
<Netziro> in status bar you have Start with K logo and the second icon who open 4 item... click on remote address
<Netziro> and later u can do it using add network dir
<depi> I need to work with it from editor, to edit fileso n ftp
<livingdaylight> Please, do NOT make me reinstall Evolution, please!?
<Netziro> or on konqueror
<Bubba_Gump> livingdaylight: i hear thunderbird's a good app
<Netziro> u can write on address bar ftp://ftp.address.com
<livingdaylight> what is it with asking about a problem with one app and everyone suggesting a different application?
<livingdaylight> Bubba_Gump, i need Kontact for Kalendar etc
<Netziro> and it opens ftps withous problems.. and u can do mods and save files
<Bubba_Gump> livingdaylight: you suggested an app, i suggested a better one :)
<livingdaylight> Bubba_Gump, please shut up
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<livingdaylight> i'm not interested in a thunderbird /Kontact flamewar
<livingdaylight> i just would like someone to tell me what this pop3 thing is i'm having a problem with
<Bubba_Gump> livingdaylight: i would like kontact to work for me too
<livingdaylight> Bubba_Gump, huh, have you had problems with it?
<Bubba_Gump> livingdaylight: yup
<Bubba_Gump> livingdaylight: pop3 (hotmaill)
<livingdaylight> Bubba_Gump, i thought Kmail was a top-brass application
<Bubba_Gump> it is
<livingdaylight> Bubba_Gump, what is the calendar alternative?
<Bubba_Gump> it works great, until hotmail changed things around a bit
<Bubba_Gump> i think a plug-in is needed
<LeeJunFan> livingdaylight: do you need to install hotway?     hotway - pop3 to Hotmail (HTTPmail) gateway
<LeeJunFan> livingdaylight: perhaps kmail requires that for pop3 to hotmail?
<LeeJunFan> livingdaylight: actually a howto I found says use gotmail
<LeeJunFan> http://madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=27
<Jucato> unless you're paying for Hotmail, you can't get any POP3 from it. not KMail's fault. Thunderbird alone won't be able to do it either anyway...
<livingdaylight> LeeJunFan, its Bubba_Gump who had issues with homtail working in kmail, I don't use hotmail, my issue is basic pop3 as i 've already said
<Jucato> basic pop3 using what?
<LeeJunFan> oh sorry.
<Jucato> Gmail pop3 works fine here
<Jucato> er.. gtg...
<livingdaylight> lol, Jucato
<livingdaylight> using Kmail, Jucato
<Jucato> livingdaylight: yes, but who's POP3 service?
<ubuntu> d
<livingdaylight> Jucato, ah...blueyonder
<livingdaylight> Jucato, pop3.blueyonder.co.uk
<defrysk> why is kmail not in the menu ?
<livingdaylight> Jucato, they're Telewest, my isp provider
<Jucato> defrysk: because it's in Kontact
<defrysk> Jucato, tnks :)
<Jucato> livingdaylight: you have double checked every setting right? server, port, authentication (SSL stuff)?
<Jucato> anyway, brb...
<defrysk> livingdaylight, read the kmail bit on this page : http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/41552-complete-guide-using-gmail-thunderbird-mozilla-mail-evolution-kmail.html
<livingdaylight> defrysk, i was only trying to get my isp pop account to open in kmail. I've given up and gonna find something else
<defrysk> sure
<Gandalf> HI
<Gandalf> any person
<Gandalf> that give
<Gandalf> me help?
<Morbo> ican
<LeeJunFan> !ask | Gandalf
<ubotu> Gandalf: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<snpzee> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Gandalf> ubotu
<Gandalf> sorry for my english
<Gandalf> i'm italian
<Gandalf> :
<Gandalf> I've a problem about network connection
<Gandalf> on Kubuntu 6.10
<Alextremo> don't worry Gandalf
<Gandalf> what is the way to start an automatic ocnfiguration of my connection?
<Alextremo> i'm venezuelan
<Alextremo> jeje
<Gandalf> lol
<Gandalf> sudo ppoeconf it's right?
<Schalken> *sigh* still no luck. im beginning to think this whole compiz thing is a joke and people just gimped the screenshots ;)
<GnarusLeo> Hi, I have the flash player plugin for firefox, but most flash-thingys on the web needs version 8 of flash ... how do I get this?
<LeeJunFan> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<GnarusLeo> thanks :)
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<dinosaur-rus> I can't get a screenshot with the keyboard shortcut
<GnarusLeo> LeeJunFan, do you know if it installs the plugin on firefox automatic?
<GnarusLeo> Unfortunately you don't have Macromedia Flash 8 installed. I get this .. I have the flashplayer-nonfree-9beta package
<user_> hello
<user_> i'm using the alternate install
<user_> i placed ks.cfg in /installeer and edited isolinux.cfg and added ks=/installeer/ks.cfg to the APPEND line. however the script doesn't automate stuff
<LeeJunFan> GnarusLeo: sorry, I don't know. I downloaded mine from adobe in tarball and copied the plugin to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/.
<Jucato> !flash 9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<GnarusLeo> I got that package Jucato
<LeeJunFan> GnarusLeo: also make sure you remove the old flash plugin so it's not confused by having 2.
<dinosaur-rus> !screenshot
<ubotu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr]  button or the File -> Acquire menu in the GIMP.
<LeeJunFan> GnarusLeo: you can type "about:plugins" in your address bar in firefox to see what plugins it sees.
<dinosaur-rus> uh, that doesn't work for me :(
<octan> what port does msn use?
<LeeJunFan> octan: 1863
<octan> thxz
<GnarusLeo> LeeJunFan, yeah ... can only see the flash 7 verison
<dinosaur-rus> LeeJunFan: could you help me?
<LeeJunFan> GnarusLeo: I'm not sure where that package put the plugin then, apparently somewhere firefox isn't looking.
<LeeJunFan> dinosaur-rus: with?
<Jucato> dinosaur-rus: can you still run ksnapshot?
<dinosaur-rus> LeeJunFan: yes
<Jucato> dinosaur-rus: go to System Settings -> Accessibility -> Input Actions -> Preset Actions and check if the PrintScreen action is enabled
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: it's enabled
<LeeJunFan> dinosaur-rus: you aren't running beryl or compiz are you?
<dinosaur-rus> LeeJunFan: I even dunno what that is :))
<BluesKaj> Howdy All ! :)
<Jucato> dinosaur-rus: on the Keyboard Shortcut tab (Input actions -> Print Screen), does it still say "Print"? try changing it to something else, then back to "Print" again
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato
<Jucato> hi Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> how is it going
<DaSkreech> There should be a way to combine multiple Cd ISOs to burn on a DVD :-(
<Jucato> doing fine. slow day...
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Howdy!
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: didn't help
<LeeJunFan> DaSkreech: just burn the iso's as files to DVD then mount them with loopback :)
<BluesKaj> Hiya DaSkreech!
<DaSkreech> LeeJunFan: Ha ha That works great for all but install Cds
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Whats Digging?
<BluesKaj> Jucato,! Admiral_Chicago!
<Admiral_Chicago> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> oh not much today DaSkreech...got a new sony cybershot camera , gonna set it up on Edgy and Windows
<DaSkreech> Hooray :)
<DaSkreech> get digikam
<BluesKaj> hate that small print in the instructions ...hard on old guys eyes :(
<Jucato> hi BluesKaj, hi DaSkreech
<LeeJunFan> also get ridofwindows
<LeeJunFan> :p
<Admiral_Chicago> l actually like fstop better that digikam
<Jucato> oh, yeah. I got me printer today, too. yay!
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Easy use the zoom on teh camera to read it :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i got...9 hours of sleep.
<BluesKaj> i still use windows for emergency DVD stuiff
<Jucato> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> haven't done that in well over a month
<BluesKaj> yeah DaSkreech :)
<BluesKaj> right on Jucato...which printer ?
<Jucato> HP PSC 1350 :)
<BluesKaj> HP for teh win !
<Jucato> evrything works purrrrfectly (except for the card reader, and the ink...)
<LeeJunFan> I'm thinking about getting an hp460, portable printer.
<Jucato> yeah, never expected it to work out of the box, specially the scanner
<Jucato> (actually, I had to install some stuff, but since I don't have default kubuntu-installed, that's not a surprise)
<BluesKaj> using an elcheapo HP Deskjet 3520 on the windows network ...it's lasted 3 yrs ...that's longer than the canon 5100 i had originally that 3 times more than the HP
<BluesKaj> cost 3 times more than the HP
<Jucato> yeah, HP isn't exactly the cheapest printer around here...
<Jucato> I was worried that the scanner (which was actually more important to me) wouldn't work. :P
<Guardian> hello
<BluesKaj> Jucato, I got my HP 3500 scamnner working on Edgy
<Guardian> with the traditional desktop cd, how can i install grub where i want (that is not on the mbr)
<LeeJunFan> Guardian: not sure, but my guess would be that you'd have to boot from it and do a text install.
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato, LeeJunFan: any ideas why getting screenshots through keyboard shortcuts doesn't work?
<LeeJunFan> dinosaur-rus: sorry, no clue.
<dinosaur-rus> :(
<LeeJunFan> dinosaur-rus: I've always just use ksnapshot myself.
<Jucato> neither do I. do your other keyboard shortcuts work?
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> my only guess would be that the PrintScreen button was mapped to something else. making it ignore Input Actions' settings
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: but it doesn't work even if I change the shortcut to, e.g. Alt+F10
<BluesKaj> trying open a rar file but /usr/bin/rar file association or "open with" doesn't work ...any ideas ?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: you have unrar installed?
<intelikey> !unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<BluesKaj> ooo, i thot rar was enuff ...oops :)
<BluesKaj> too used to windows :)
<Jucato> dinosaur-rus: one last try: did you check if the Input Action correctly points to ksnapshot in teh Command/URL Settings tab
<DaSkreech> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<DaSkreech> :-)
<intelikey> every time i try to do anything on window i remember why i hate it.
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: "Command/URL to execute: ksnapshot"
<Jucato> dinosaur-rus: another thing to try, check if the Presets Actions group is not disabled
<intelikey> if there's a windows expert here, is there anyway to force xp to NOT load drivers for one hardware ?
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: it's enabled
<BluesKaj> Jucato, is the nonfree version more "capable" than the free version of unrar ?
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: without any conditions
<Jucato> dinosaur-rus: also, in Input Actions, click on Global Settings near the bottom, then make sure that in the General Settings tab, khotkeys daemon is not disabled
<voicu> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: enabled
<Jucato> dinosaur-rus: if those still don't work, then the only other alternative I could think of is right-clicking on KSnapshot in the K Menu, selecting Edit Menu, then giving KSnapshot a shortcut there..
<Jucato> BluesKaj: I think the free version doesn't handle more recent versions of RAR
<Guardian> LeeJunFan: well in fact you can change it in the graphics installer ! i have to change (hd0) to something, will (hd0,7) install grub on /dev/hda8 ?
<BluesKaj> ok Jucato thx
<Jucato> BluesKaj: "Rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. There are several versions of rar and the newest version, 3.0, is not supported by any free tools." from the wiki
<intelikey> Guardian looks right
<intelikey> Guardian that assumes that hd0 is /dev/hda
<intelikey> what exactly does blkid read ?
<voicu> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<Jucato> intelikey: what do you mean?
<Jucato> intelikey: probably /dev/disk/by-uuid (if that's what you meant)
<intelikey> jucato no, that's not what i mean.   the man page sujests that it is "utility to locate/print block device attributes"  but it only display fs data not block devices
<Jucato> ah ok.. don't know then :)
<ubuntu> salut le chan :)
<ubuntu> oops
<akrus> salut le chan / hello everyone
<akrus> after Microsoft released Windows Vista I've finally decided Linux is ten times better lol
<marcelrc> hello all
<akrus> last time I was using Kubuntu (RC) it hadn't detected my WiFi while I was in LiveCD mode so I can say that it became really nice in Release :D
<akrus> marcelrc: heya
* intelikey thought *nix was ^* better  (exponentially)
<akrus> intelikey: actually I was comparing to Beryl :)
<akrus> I still cannot move some of my friends to linux lol
<intelikey> with windows, like any whore; you get less than you pay for.
<Guardian> intelikey yep it is, thx for the help and sorry for the lag :)
<akrus> btw is there any utility that will display my current connection status on the KDE Taskbar?
<akrus> cause it takes too long to open konsole -> ifconfig or System Settings :)
<marcelrc> some from brazil
<akrus> I still remember first time I tried using Linux at home hehe
<akrus> I was really young... around 11 years old :)
<akrus> omg, Gaim2beta5 released, something new to test out...
<intelikey> akrus knetdockapp - Network activity monitor applet for KDE
<akrus> intelikey: thanks :)
<intelikey> akrus i've never seen that so i cant tell you what it does.    apt-cache search network monitor | grep -ie kde
<cryptom> hi all, I would like to setup a linux environment in our school (linux server and kubuntu clients with server-based home dirs and user accounts). What is the best way to achieve this? Samba?
<Jucato> time to hit the sack. night guys!! :)
<voicu> has anyone tried using frostwire or limewire under ubuntu edgy?
<akrus> still waiting for the installer... it always lags at HDD detecting...
<akrus> for me, unfortunately :)
<intelikey> cryptom samba isn't needed for that.  samba is for windows networks.
<cryptom> intelikey, ok, what do you propose?
<akrus> I still do not understand how Vista may be better than Linux? At least memory usage is very high... I can't believe someone will use it for server :D
<BluesKaj> voicu , try aMule
<akrus> or xMule as well
<voicu> well, I guess I am going to try an alternative if this one doesn't work but I wanted to know if someone had used frostwire and how did he do it
<voicu> *he/she :D
<intelikey> cryptom i propose asking someone that knows networking.   which unfortunately isn't me.    but linux has several ability in that field.
<BluesKaj> Xmule , akrus ... never tried it , is it better than amule ?... cuz i can't get the Kad network to connect
<akrus> BluesKaj: don't remember :)
<akrus> BluesKaj: I didn't use it for a long time
<BluesKaj> yeah i use torrents mostly
<akrus> BluesKaj: same :)
<voicu> well, amule is quite convenient, it's in the repos
<dennister> IRkick
<dennister> !IRKick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about IRKick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> amule is good for individaul mp3 s etc , but big stuff like movies it's like molasses in January
<intelikey> cryptom vnc maybe  or ssh  depending on how/what you plan on doing.
<akrus> dinosaur-rus: hello, Stream sucks :D
<tamacracker> Hey guys, how do you change the login screen on  kde?
<dinosaur-rus> akrus: ???
<tamacracker> akrus does it?
<intelikey> initrd-netboot-tools - initrd scripts for netboot support
<intelikey> kernel-image-netbootable - net-bootable kernel for use with diskless systems
<intelikey> mknbi - Create tagged images for Etherboot or Netboot
<akrus> dinosaur-rus: nah, just found out you're from Russia :) Stream is okay, but until ADSL2+ is not implemented it sucks in ping rates :(
<tamacracker> oh oopes
<maverick> !ADSL2+
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ADSL2+ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dinosaur-rus> akrus: :)
<cryptom> intelikey, vnc? ssh? I intend to a server-based user accounts and server-based home directories for all my clients, not making remote logins
<akrus> maverick: yep, it would be nice, but in Russia we're missing lots of things.
<tamacracker> How do you change the login screen on  kde?
<akrus> I still cannot get more than 550kbps at home.
<akrus> Maximum: 1024kbps (ADSL)
<intelikey> cryptom thus the later posts ^
<maverick> well in egypt, we're missing loads of things :D
<akrus> :)
<dennister> ok, how do i add applications (like mythtv and mplayer) to IRkick?
<akrus> recently Golden Telecom started WiFi network all over Moscow
<akrus> so I'm using their WiFi sometimes. anyway it's free while testing mode is active :)
<akrus> 2 Mbps for free is nice :)
<intelikey> cryptom unless you mean the clients are running windows (yuch) and they log into a linux account on the server... ?
<dinosaur-rus> akrus: at first, Stream has reasonable price. at second, they have 7.5Mbps plan :)
<akrus> dinosaur-rus: but with limited bandwidth ;)
<cryptom> intelikey, no, they should use the server only for authentication and storage, programs are executed on the client
<dinosaur-rus> akrus: are 7GBytes too little for you? :)
<akrus> dinosaur-rus: yep, very :) and I need upload speed more than 768kbps... too many things uploading :)
<akrus> by the way Stream still has problems with their :games login... maybe you remember when there was a bug so everyone had access to internet in :games... so my friend has 6mbps and unmetered lol
<maverick> akrus: are you a millionaire ??!!
<maverick> lol
<tamacracker> Can anyone tell me how to change my log in screeN?
<akrus> maverick: no :)
<dinosaur-rus> akrus: oh... you're sooooooo traffic-consuming...
<akrus> dinosaur-rus: yeah :(
<akrus> especially I love to download everything new from ubuntu's repos xD
<maverick> akrus : i guess a traffic like wht u're talking about costs too much
<intelikey> cryptom if no one in here can point you in the right dirrection, try #ubuntu   else  ##linux or ##linuxhelp
<akrus> My server connection has 100mbps, unmetered... I wanna have it at home :D
<maverick> it might causes me to pay 400$ per month
<cryptom> intelikey, ok thx
<akrus> maverick: I pay ~35$/month
<dinosaur-rus> tamacracker: try System Settings -> Advanced -> Login Manager
<akrus> I'd like to pay 50~70$ per month in case there was something available :)
<intelikey> cryptom while "some" technical questions are resolved here,  most of this channel sees "where is the start button" type questions.
<tamacracker> on kde?...
<akrus> tamacracker: K Menu -> System Settings
<tamacracker> yeah im on that
<tamacracker> but..
<tamacracker> there's no option
<intelikey> 35$ 400$ what is that euro syntax ?
<tamacracker> to replace the login screen
<akrus> intelikey: 1,2 EUR = 1 USD
<akrus> (approximately)
<BluesKaj> tamacracker, kde/syssettings/login manager/advanced/admin mode/background
<intelikey> not conversion rate.  the possion of $ relative to numbers ?
<intelikey> we pay $22.50  <-- examplt
<intelikey> e
<akrus> ah
<akrus> no idea xD
<akrus> I pay 890 RUR :P
<dinosaur-rus> is khotkeys daemon required for mouse gestures?
<intelikey> i just saw it and wondered.  i know that some euro standards use date format YYYY/MM/DD   and   pounds 22.50l (not a unicode input here)   but not used to seeing x$
<AaronCampbell> I want a video card that will be able to do dual monitors on a DEFAULT install of Kubuntu Edgy (without needing additional drivers).  Is this possible?
* akrus is listening to Crash Landing (Radio Edit) by Route-1 feat. Jenny Frost on Crash Landing [Amarok] 
<akrus> omg
<akrus> sorry, just was trying out :)
<intelikey> AaronCampbell i won't say "not possable" but i will say "not likely"
<Schalken> What does it mean when you set something to install in Adept but it says 'BREAK (install)' instead of just 'install'???
<AaronCampbell> intelikey: I thought there might be an HCL somewhere, but I can't find one.
<akrus> AaronCampbell: you need proprietary software then...
<intelikey> AaronCampbell i don't know of a hardware maker that does that and open sources the drivers.
<AaronCampbell> akrus: that was to me?  I was asking if there were any cards that did NOT require proprietary drivers
<AaronCampbell> intelikey: Ok.
<akrus> AaronCampbell: likely no :(
<AaronCampbell> I have very little time to mess with getting stuff to work, and after my last install, that was the only thing that didn't, so I went back to XP
<hades> can i play windows games on kubuntu ?
<AaronCampbell> was hoping to solve it by just buying a card that worked
<AaronCampbell> and saving the time
<dinosaur-rus> hades: with Cedega or Wine
<AaronCampbell> hades: depends on what you mean by "games"
<intelikey> ati "might" make one in the near future,  but don't hold your breath until it is released.... you're likely to sufficate.
<akrus> hades: yeah, specify some please :)
<hades> i mean like fifa 2007
<hades> or just cause
<hades> or .. scarface
<hades> whatever
<akrus> hades: www.winehq.org
<hades> every type of games ?
<akrus> Open applications database
<akrus> and check in case it was tested
<akrus> if it was -> you can play
<Admiral_Chicago> not every game, but some
<akrus> and what's your video card? ;)
<akrus> I still can't believe nVidia works better under linux than ATI :(
<hades> radeon 1600 XT  256Mb on pci-express
<akrus> it will work mostly, but with problems
<hades> what do you mean by problems ?
<akrus> most popular games work without any problems (like Counter-Strike, especially 1.6)
<akrus> well
<akrus> for example Ragnarok Online + ATI card -> only full screen, with some lags during loading screens
<dinosaur-rus> ATI's Linux drivers sucks :)
<akrus> same with nVidia -> no problems... :(
<akrus> yeah
<AaronCampbell> intelikey: I have an older ATI Radeon 9250 in my system.  Is there a how-to for setting that up on edgy?
<akrus> next PC i'm going to buy will be with nVidia....
<hades> hmm
<hades> ill try
<akrus> lol
<akrus> one of my friends does not know english
<hades> should i use adept to install the wine package ?
<akrus> he's using translator...
<intelikey> on edgy specificly, idk, but there was on dapper, maybe it's been updated.
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<akrus> I still cannot understand what does he want to tell xD
<akrus> >> I have to a kind when shall meet I of money of ladies
<Admiral_Chicago> hades: yes
<akrus> btw was the bug with ATI auto installer fixed?
<akrus> I meant do I still need to add it to kernel modules list which should be loaded during system startup?
<intelikey> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dinosaur-rus> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<akrus> Cedega sucks :)
<Admiral_Chicago> dinosaur-rus: that's because ATI doesn't open source their drivers
<hades> it is so strange
<akrus> btw does nVidia?
<hades> they dont open source they drivers
<hades> it doesent make any sens at all
<akrus> hades: it's secret development x)
<akrus> noone should know anything about it *hides*
<hades> that is the biggest disadvantage for linux... every small thing to do like playing the games or making wifi is a big problem
<akrus> wifi is okay
<akrus> confirmed :)
<akrus> using it atm
<hades> i would not say that
<akrus> D-Link DWL-510G
<akrus> lemme guess... 6.06.1 LTS? ;)
<hades> yes ...
<hades> edgy ? ;)
<akrus> yep
<akrus> ;)
<akrus> for home it's okay
<trappist> hades: it depends on the card you have.  if there are open source drivers available, it's a snap.  same with games - open source, snap.  otherwise it takes some work.
<hades> i shoudl make an update ...
<akrus> LTS for server/corporates mostly
<akrus> hm
<akrus> you may use my mirror :D
<akrus> http://kubuntu.flygames.net/ ;)
<hades> trappist: really ? tell me why on my computer 1GB RAM 3.0Ghz(Intel pentium D) and Ati radeon 1600xt pci express with 256mb tux racer works like crap
<hades> ?
<akrus> apt-get install fglrx
<akrus> :P
<akrus> or www.ati.com -> Linux Drivers -> Download
<akrus> second one will be better I think...
<trappist> hades: because there are no (good) open source ati drivers
<trappist> hades: you need the proprietary ones
<akrus> let's develop it!
<akrus> but
<akrus> what about nVidia?
<akrus> isn't it the same?
<trappist> both companies refuse to release their specs
<dinosaur-rus> akrus: nVidia's drivers are partially open-source :)
<hades> porpably couse they make crapy stuff ...
<hades> :)
<akrus> dinosaur-rus: hm... let's h4ck ATI s3rv3R xD
<trappist> more likely because they're worried they'll sue each other all over the place when they see what's in there
<akrus> oh i have an idea
<Itcharlie> hello all
<akrus> we should hack Windows Update...
<akrus> and add auto update
<Itcharlie> I am trying to install kubuntu
<Itcharlie> on an aptiva
<Itcharlie> IBM
<akrus> mark it as 'Critical Security Fix'... and then add the Linux distro xD
<Itcharlie> but when i choose any option
<Itcharlie> it just restarts on me
<dinosaur-rus> akrus: do you want to make people really mad?
<akrus> dinosaur-rus: no, I want ATI to release source code of their drivers
<Itcharlie> hi anyone can help me
<akrus> hm... where's Reiser?
<dinosaur-rus> ltcharlie: alternative or live CD?
<DaSkreech> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dinosaur-rus> akrus: and how that stuff refers to Windows Update?
<akrus> everyone will switch to Linux
<Itcharlie> my computer is an aptiva
<akrus> and then ATI will listen to the people :)
<Itcharlie> and its restarting on me
<Itcharlie> everytime I choose an option on the menu to install
<akrus> <strikethrough>ATI</strikethrough> AMD
<akrus> :D
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> AMD is more likely to do so but again They are not worried about much else than being sued to tears
<dinosaur-rus> akrus: don't blow the world ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> imbrandon: you're the one trying to get a midwest LoCo togethel/
<Itcharlie> hi all
<Itcharlie> I am trying to install
<Itcharlie> kubuntu on an aptiva
<Itcharlie> and when it boots up
<Itcharlie> I am chooose an option
<Itcharlie> an it just restarts
<Itcharlie> I am using alternate cd install
<akrus> hm... what's aptiva?
<DaSkreech> IBM machine
<akrus> hm
<DaSkreech> Itcharlie: Which option?
<Itcharlie> yes
<Itcharlie> IBM
<Itcharlie> text mode
<Itcharlie> any ideas
<DaSkreech> Where does it restart?
<Itcharlie> after pressing enter
<Itcharlie> on that option
<trappist> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<DaSkreech> try a different option?
<DaSkreech> tackat: Morning
<Itcharlie> I tried oem and commandline
<Itcharlie> and still the same happens
<DaSkreech> The Cd works on other computers?
<Itcharlie> yes
<Itcharlie> i tried that as well
<Itcharlie> it works just ine
<Itcharlie> fine
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> ok what happens if you press F6 twice?
<jatos> hi
<Itcharlie> f6
<Itcharlie> two time
<Itcharlie> makes me choose
<Itcharlie> normal mode
<Itcharlie> or expert mode
<Itcharlie> i chose expert mode
<DaSkreech> Right is there an option where you can select the command line prompt?
<Itcharlie> and still does the same
<DaSkreech> And it restarts?
<Itcharlie> oh ok
<Itcharlie> yes I see the command line
<Itcharlie> what can I write there
<DaSkreech> Can you give me an idea of what it says?
<DaSkreech> Sorry I Haven't used it in a bit :(
<Itcharlie> ok
<Itcharlie> its says
<patlkli> hi
<intelikey> patlkli
<patlkli> intelikey, yes?
<akrus> :))
<jatos> is their anyway I speeding on Kubuntu of a 1ghz/256mb ram laptop?
<akrus> *tasty*
<akrus> I love installing Linux
<akrus> I may listen to online radio & talk in IM...
<patlkli> akrus, :-P
<akrus> jatos: installing Gnome/Xfce instead of KDE?
<patlkli> akrus, nice, I install every 3 weeks a new test-distribution... ;-)
<intelikey> jatos if no one answers try asking in english.
<akrus> patlkli: I also do, but not every 3 weeks... :)
<akrus> finally, installing Linux :) ~copying files~
<patlkli> jatos, yes, you're English is terrible... (mine too :-P)
<jatos> sorry, reading something on the Ubuntu page
<akrus> oh, does someone have Linux installed on notebook?
<jatos> actually I am English, I just type fast!
<jatos> akrus: yes,me
<patlkli> jatos, Dapper or Edgy?
<jatos> patikli: I probably should have been more specific... the Xserver on Dapper runs a little slowly for my liking
<jatos> in short, when I play OpenTTD the graphics are too slow for the game to be actually worth playing
<patlkli> hmm... try http://www.attackr.com/speed-up-ubuntu-with-fasterdapper/
<jatos> cheers
<patlkli> i didn't test it, but it should work...
<Itcharlie> file /cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed
<intelikey> actually  "typing fast" != "uninteledgable babble"
<Itcharlie> ramdisk_size= 16384
<Itcharlie> DaSkreech
<patlkli> hmm, bad thing
<intelikey> trying to type faster than you actually can == ^
<fyrmedic> k
<patlkli> i can't type anything in Konqueror
<Itcharlie> can you see what I typed
<Itcharlie> DaSkreech
<jatos> yes... I can be a little bad at typing too fast every now and again
<DaSkreech> Itcharlie: Yup?
<Itcharlie> ok
<Itcharlie> so what do you think
<intelikey> jatos me too.
<Itcharlie> or do you need more ino
<Itcharlie> info
<fyrmedic> How do I change the permissions on a harddrive that was originally set up in windows so that I can add/delete files and such. I tried just setting the permissions in kubuntu but it won't override the windows permissions.
<DaSkreech> I didn't see anything I think the net connection here died
<Itcharlie> oh ok
<DaSkreech>  I asked you to send the line the next thing I see is you saying my name
<Itcharlie> file /cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed
<Itcharlie> ramdisk_size= 16384
<intelikey> Itcharlie 16m ram ???   the installer wont run in that.
<intelikey> Itcharlie installer requires 32m+ on the alternative and 192m+ on the live.
<intelikey> i think it says 64m on the alternative but i have gotten it to work on 32    not well though
<restwix> Hello all, does anybody know a kubuntu channel of open source projects that need some help with?
<Itcharlie> oh ok
<Itcharlie> I have 256 ram
<Itcharlie> installed
<intelikey> what is the   " <Itcharlie> ramdisk_size= 16384 "  from ?
<Itcharlie> the option for installation
<Itcharlie> on the command prompt
<intelikey> ah.  i see.   sorry.   i wasn't keeping up with your issue.
<Itcharlie> ok
<Itcharlie> no problem
<DaSkreech> restwix: #kubuntu-devel
<Itcharlie> the problem is that when I choose an option to boot up
<intelikey> show me what you type ?
<DaSkreech> omgponiezlol: Ha ha :)
<restwix> DaSkreech: Thanks
<intelikey> Itcharlie you say you choose an option,  show me what you type in, please.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: He means any option
<DaSkreech>  Install, oem etc
<DaSkreech> assuming Itcharlie is a male :)
<Itcharlie> Ilol
<intelikey> what happens if you just hit enter.   does it still reboot ?
<Itcharlie> I choose oem
<Itcharlie> and text mode
<Itcharlie> yes
<intelikey> that sounds like a bad burn.   like the kernel maybe corrupt.
<Itcharlie> oh ok
<Itcharlie> so just make another copy
<intelikey> did you say it will boot in other boxes ?
<DaSkreech> It will
<intelikey> hmmmm   that's an odity alright.
<intelikey> let me thunk....
<intelikey> Itcharlie can you boot other cd's in that box without error ?
<intelikey> like the live cd maybe ?
<Itcharlie> well
<Itcharlie> i boot up other computers
<intelikey> no i'm talking that box.    it could be something specific to that box.
<octan> sup
<intelikey> drive error, bios anti-virus protection, ahhh memory stick problem.... ide cable loose....  Itcharlie  making sure that other linux cd's will boot in there eliminates that kind of thing.
<Itcharlie> ok
<bsnider> is edgy going to get the 2.6.18 kernel?
<intelikey> logic disk A boots in box 1 & 2 but not in box 3   test if disk B also boots in box 1 & 2 but not box 3  then conclusion box 3 has fault.  elif disk B boots in box 1 2 & 3  disk A has fault.    fi
<intelikey> Itcharlie you had done part one of that test.   check part 2 of it   ^
<intelikey> bsnider edgy has 2.6.17
<Itcharlie> i am checking
<bsnider> intelikey: does fiesty have 2.6.18?
<Itcharlie> i am using xubuntu
<intelikey> bsnider idk.
<Itcharlie> still nothing
<Itcharlie> i am going to try a live cdd
<intelikey> Itcharlie ok.
<Itcharlie> but I have xp installed
<Itcharlie> and it works fine
<DaSkreech> restwix: Found what you were looking for?
<intelikey> different animal
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I think he means the CD works fine
<intelikey> it still is.
<Itcharlie> yes
<Itcharlie> so cd should no be the problem
<Itcharlie> should it
<restwix> DaScreech: Not really. What I had in mind is application, project for kubuntu....
<restwix> DaScreech: Like open office
<intelikey> !contribute
<ubotu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<restwix> or so
<DaSkreech> restwix: Right you want to help out with some project?
<DaSkreech> Itcharlie: You mean reading hte CD should be no problem?
<restwix> DAaSkreech: Yeah, like fix some bugs and so...
<Itcharlie> yes
<Itcharlie> reading the cd should not be the problem
<restwix> DAaSkreech: But something usefull for Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> reading the Cd and booting from the Cd are different. As I've found out
<Itcharlie> o ok
<DaSkreech> Itcharlie: Do you have any other live Cds?
<Itcharlie> nope
<Itcharlie> should I download one
<intelikey> try knoppix
<Itcharlie> which one would be good
<DaSkreech> restwix: read the URL above and join #kubuntu-devel
<DaSkreech> Both will get you on your way
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I would think the smaller the better :)
<intelikey> DaSkreech dsl then :)
<Itcharlie> download dsl
<Itcharlie> ???
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> distrowatch.org   isn't it ?
<intelikey> Itcharlie in this application dsl == damn small linux
<Itcharlie> I know
<icheyne> Damn Small Linux or Puppy Linux are good live CDs
<Itcharlie> ok
<intelikey> both debian based and using knoppix techknowledgy
<intelikey> iirc
<intelikey> i need a new acronymn    iisc == if it's spelled correctly.
<intelikey> :)
<BluesKaj> new  2.6.18 kernel description:  http://kerneltrap.org/node/7144
<BluesKaj> looks too linuxtechie.. intelikey :)
<BluesKaj> iisc that is
<defrysk> acronym
<chx> i have installed ubuntu (base) with netboot & alternate cd mounted on the 'server'. now, I would like to install kubuntu-desktop and i have the ISO downloaded. please advice on how to continue
<grwerks> Hello to all.
<intelikey> chx sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop     is the recomended way.
<grwerks> Somebody knows what happend with kopete server?
<BluesKaj> who cares
<BluesKaj> use konverstion
<intelikey> chx if you mount the iso and copy the .deb files to /var/cache/apt/archives/   apt won't re-download files that are already there.
<grwerks> Yes, but my other friends don have idea of irc.
<_3nkidU`> amsn powa
<grwerks> Ok, I have to go.
<grwerks> Cya!!!
<DaSkreech> chx: are you online?
<intelikey> chx might i also mention that first enabling the security and update repos as well as universe and multiverse   then doing   sudo apt-get update       will make sure that you get any patches and or updates installed when you do the     apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<chx> yes i am
<chx> but the problem is that ISO is not on the machine...
<DaSkreech> Ok then follow intelikey's sage advice
<chx> i have two machines
<chx> one has tftpd, apache , kubuntu and all
<DaSkreech> then just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop but htat will take about an hour longer
<slow-motion> hallo
<chx> the other is new and being installed and has no CD and such
<DaSkreech> no CD drive?
<chx> and no Internet connection yet :)
<chx> I have a local net
<chx> and so far, ubuntu base installed nice over that
<DaSkreech> Oh then copy the ISO
<chx> oh
<chx> that's an idea :)
<chx> copy the iso, loop mount it and then...?
<intelikey> see above ^
<hammer> hello
<DaSkreech> chx: Yup :)
<DaSkreech> assuming you have ssh on the other machine
<DaSkreech> hi
<chx> ok ISO copied, 42Mbyte/s
<intelikey> chx one could mount the iso and cd into it to hold it mounted.  then apt-cdrom add it's mount point.... haven't done that but it should work.
<chx> so, I mount it but then what do i write into apt sources.list ?
<chx> ah
<chx> apt-cdrom add... one always learns
<intelikey> i think the switch is -m /path/mounted/
<intelikey> inturpret path mounted of course.  iisc
<intelikey> maybe   iisc == it isn't spelled correctly     hehhe :)
<BluesKaj> hehe yeah
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<intelikey> he he   ho ho  ha ha     ja ja ja....
<intelikey> so there
<intelikey> :)
* DaSkreech grins
<intelikey> ok gotta go for a while,  but i'll be back same time next week, same station, see you then.
<brett> how do i find out if my machine is Linux IA32, Linux IA64, or Linux AMD64?
<DaSkreech> uname -a
<brett> DaSkreech: Linux brett-desktop 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<brett> DaSkreech: which one am i?
<DaSkreech> I could be wrong :)
<chx> i go crazy
<brett> but?
<DaSkreech> i686 seems to be 32
<brett> ok
<brett> thanks i will try that
<chx> apt-cdrom nicely found the cd
<chx> added it to sources.list
<chx> but apt-get update simply says ign cdrom:// .....
<icheyne> brett, look in your bios
<brett> you mean reboot?
<DaSkreech> icheyne: What?
<DaSkreech> icheyne: how does that tell him if he has 64bit Libraries installed on his hard drive?
<MidMark> guys somene has problem mounting dvd with only one session? I've just asked, but no response :(
<icheyne> my bios tells me what kind of processor I have
<icheyne> I can then google it
<DaSkreech> icheyne: Yeah but not wethere you have a 64 bit os
<icheyne> isn't that the best approach?
<brett> icheyne: i am installing new graphic driver.. what happens if i get it wrong? Very little right?
<DaSkreech> Oh wait
<DaSkreech> :)
<DaSkreech> I just realized the question :)
<DaSkreech> Ha ha. Brett you don't know what processor you have?
<brett> no not really
<icheyne> I just read this "how do i find out if my machine is Linux IA32, Linux IA64, or Linux AMD64?" :o)
<brett> ok where is that?
<amichai> i cant send msgs from kopete i get
<Admiral_Chicago> man IRC is always going nuts
<amichai>  :
<amichai>   The following message has not been sent
<MidMark> guys somene has problem mounting dvd with only one session? I've just asked, but no response :((
<amichai> correctly (Connection closed):
<icheyne> wouldn't lshw show the processor type?
* icheyne wonders
<DaSkreech> Yeah it woul
<amichai> anyone?
<brett> icheyne: product: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2700+
<brett> icheyne: width: 32 bits
<DaSkreech> there you go 32 bits
<BluesKaj> BBL
<brett> DaSkreech: so you were right the first time?
<icheyne> brett, looks like you need a 32 bit version of Linux
<DaSkreech> Amichai: which protocol?
<DaSkreech> Yep
<brett> DaSkreech: you said yep to my question right?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<brett> cool
<DaSkreech> If you are doing an apt-get it will auto choose the right one anyway
<brett> ERROR: this .run file is intended for the
<brett> Linux-x86_64 platform, but you appear to be
<brett> running on Linux-x86.  Aborting installation.
<DaSkreech> It's right :)
<DaSkreech> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<brett> how do i do apt get for the nvidia open gl drivers?
<brett> i am attempting to run a 3d game
<DaSkreech> Read that link
<oslo> how repair ALL par2 in a folder ?
<brett> ok...doing that now
<oslo> par2 r *z.par2 repairs only one file wich ends by ...z.par2; but a "rar e *z.rar" extracts ALL files which end by ...z.rar .... i'd like to use par2 like unrar ...
<chx> please help isntalling, this is maddenning i have the installer cd in mounted in /mnt and apt-get update just ignores it
<octan> any iptables dudas in here? i need some help with a rule
<octan> whats wrong with this rule
<renin> Hello!
<octan> /sbin/iptables -A OUTPUT -m owner --cmd-owner ktorrent -j LOG --log-level DEBUG --log-prefix "OUTPUT pack died: "
<octan> i get
<octan> iptables: Invalid argument
<renin> I have trouble mounting my SATA Drives in Kubuntu, though the BIOS reads it and I can get into windows XP, can anyone help?
<bastid> how do i get mp3s and video files to play
<bastid> keeps telling me i dont have the decoders
<bastid> so i used synaptic to 'install' them
<bastid> but it hasnt worked
<DaSkreech> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MidMark> DaSkreech: is it known the dvd mounting issue?
<DaSkreech> Not that I've heard of
<MidMark> do you have a dvd-rw?
<MidMark> just for a try
<bastid> so i have to convert my mp3s?
<DaSkreech>  I heard of some issues with Commericial DVDS after an upgrde but not burnt ones
<DaSkreech>  Nope
<DaSkreech>  Don't even have a DVD drive
<DaSkreech> bastid: no
<DaSkreech> Read the top link
<MidMark> DaSkreech: I'm getting crazy because with dvd with one session but not closed (the disc) cannot mount
<MidMark> if I add another session all is ok!
<DaSkreech> Whats the error?
<MidMark> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/14692
<MidMark> see my last comments
<Itcharlie> hi all
<Itcharlie> DaSkreech
<Itcharlie> puppy linux is not working for me
<DaSkreech> Yes?
<Itcharlie> it boots up
<DaSkreech> Wait
<Itcharlie> untill I hit the enter for default boot up
<DaSkreech> it boots up or it's not working?
<DaSkreech> Ah Ok
<DaSkreech>  the machine has an issue then
<renin> Is anyone available to help me with a Mounting problem? Kubuntu doesn't seem to read my SATA drives but the BIOS does.
<DaSkreech> !sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MidMark> DaSkreech: Martin said that need a login to the machine affected by the problem, bu I cannot contact him, sent an email, no response
<DaSkreech> Damn :-(
<MidMark> renin: which version? Edgy?
<DaSkreech> renin: If you like you could also ask in #ubuntu the fix should be the same
<MidMark> DaSkreech: is there something I can do in your opinion?
<DaSkreech> not sure has pitti responded to you?
<MidMark> nope :(
<DaSkreech> Well hang around a bit. I take it you hve checked the forums already?
<hammer> Hi there!
<hammer> !irda
<MidMark> I have checked all the page that have knownbugs nothing, I've only found that bug where I added all infos, but nothing....
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hammer> ping
<DaSkreech> MidMark: Well #ubuntu-devel is also a good place to feel this problem out. They would have at least some record there
<DaSkreech> pong
<MidMark> DaSkreech: done, but nothing for now... thx anyway
<hammer> who knows anything about irda?
<DaSkreech> Did you get the hal build depend?
<MidMark> DaSkreech: sorry?
<DaSkreech> he asked for a Ssh login and you said you mailed him?
<MidMark> yes
<DaSkreech> did you set up the account as he asked?
<DaSkreech> With cdrom group membership and the hal build dependencies ?
<MidMark> what does it mean hal build dep?
<bastid> and how would i install a 'video' driver.. when i try and scroll a webpage its all laggy like it installed a bad driver or not the right one
<bastid> i have an ati x1300 agp
<DaSkreech> MidMark: I would assume apt-get install hal-deve
<MidMark> anyway I have mailed him to have a date for the login, because I'm not always online
<DaSkreech> MidMark: libhal-dev sorry
<MidMark> no response
<DaSkreech> sure. Might take a little while :)
<MidMark> DaSkreech: I love kubuntu, but there are too many regressions, it isn't possible to have this bug now that I don't have in Dapper...
<DaSkreech> You burn a lot of DVDs?
<MidMark> DaSkreech: yes and I have a lot of dvd-rw, but it also affects dvd-r
<MidMark> they are all blank until I close them or add another session :(
<DaSkreech> Two optical drives?
<MidMark> I have only one drive, but in Windows the same dvd burned in linux are perfectly readable
<DaSkreech> Yes I know it's a Linux problem :) but the fix is still forthcoming
<DaSkreech> if you had two drives i would say use a Dapper live CD
<brett> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yahalom> my kopete wont send messages on the msn protcol. help plz.
<DaSkreech> yahalom: join #kopete
<brett> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<yahalom> #kopete
<yahalom> ok thanxc
<MidMark> DaSkreech: thanx for your interest, hope to be contacted by Martin
<MidMark> DaSkreech: thought also to backport my self hal, but I think can be a little risky :)
<DaSkreech> Frontport hal? :-)
<MidMark> :).... :(.... ;(
<DaSkreech> X(
<d0m1n8r> Question: there is no /dev/dsp on this distro. So how you make Teamspeak work?
<narvik86> d0m1n8r: maybe try with /dev/dsp0 ?
<d0m1n8r> no dsp* in dev
<d0m1n8r> never mind.. there is a dsp there
<d0m1n8r> think I mistyped before =
<d0m1n8r> but now im more confused cuz not working =,(
<narvik86> d0m1n8r: have you tried with /dev/dsp0 or 1? i am not sure which one
<snpz> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<d0m1n8r> nope trying now
<narvik86> d0m1n8r: maybe try as root
<narvik86> to run teamspeak
<Martijn81> anyone knows a source for a LAME 3.97   September 24 2006 deb?
<d0m1n8r> narvik86: will try =\
<radius> quick question, xorg.conf seems to be configured properly for 1680x1050 but when i start up my session the screen looks bloated stretched - trying to fix it is not working - if i edit xorg.conf - it resorts back to old config - any help would be appreciated
<radius> thanks
<d0m1n8r> narvik86: Still nothing
<d0m1n8r> I see something on the forums about alsa-wrapper but dont see it listed in package manager at all
<narvik86> d0m1n8r: this teamspek is big(mbytes)? maybe i can download it and try if its not big
<icheyne> Martijn81, http://rarewares.org/debian.html
<icheyne> maybe?
<d0m1n8r> fairly small..
<narvik86> i will try
<d0m1n8r> Thanks.. I can hear my self on speakers but teamspeak is just not picking up the mic for some reason
<rahmetli> where is newsticker conf files or how can i backup my newsticker configuration?
<narvik86> d0m1n8r: i am downloading ts
<Search4Lancer> here's an annoyance: before the upgrade, when I would click on a link, whether it be from here in Konversation, or in an email in Thunderbird, it would open in Firefox in the background. Now, after the upgrade, when I click on a link, it brings the Firefox window to the front - how do I stop that?
<Martijn81> thanks icheyne, site is dead though
<d0m1n8r> narvik86: Looks like its 7MB big. maybe a bit much for 56K
<yahalom> where can i change the kdm theme from?
<n0va> Hi all, everytime I do an apt-get I get this "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" any ideas?
<uwe2> hi zusammen
<DaSkreech> KDE theme manager
<DaSkreech> yahalom: ^^^
<d0m1n8r> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=22120
<rahmetli> where is newsticker conf files or how can i backup my newsticker configuration?
<TheMole> Hi, sound keeps breaking on my edgy box. When i try to play something with xmms it will play fine then just randomly it will say "failed to initialise ALSA mixer"
<TheMole> Anybody have any ideas?
<yahalom> d0m1n8r: thanx
<narvik86> d0m1n8r: few seconds left
<slow-motion> bye
<d0m1n8r> narvik86: any luck?
<narvik86> d0m1n8r: same as you, i can hear myself on speakers, but when try to record and listen to that is silence
<narvik86> d0m1n8r: i can't even use skype :/
<ubuntu__> how do i add dvdrom repository to adept
<narvik86> d0m1n8r: skype works
<d0m1n8r> narvik86: =\
<d0m1n8r> narvik86: link for teamspeak site? goteamspeak.com
<d0m1n8r> ubuntu__: you mean how to select the DVD Rom to install a package or how to install a DVD codec?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: apt-cdrom
* d0m1n8r is newb but hey I can try to help! =)
<DaSkreech> d0m1n8r: Thanks :)
<DaSkreech> hi tackat
<tackat> hi DaSkreech
<tackat> DaSkreech: Had to take care of the LinuxWorldExpo KDE booth recently
* DaSkreech holds up the Screenshots! sign
<DaSkreech>  How'd that turn out tackat?
<tackat> DaSkreech: well
<JacquelineG> i have an intel pentium d 2.8g what version of kubuntu do i want?
<DaSkreech> LinuxWorld hasn't gone yet?
<Dr_willis> JacquelineG,  Dapper is the Long term support version.. edgy is the latest/greatest..   you decide. :)
<Dr_willis> id go with Edgy 6.10 version
<JacquelineG> dr willis, im speaking of 64 bit and whatnot
<Dr_willis> 64bit is not worth screwing with.
<Dr_willis> unless you really have a need for the benifits you get.
<JacquelineG> whats wrong with it?
<Dr_willis> and want to deal with the other issues.
<DaSkreech> JacquelineG: In short non open source drivers
<Dr_willis> lots of annoyances/issues/quirks.. and i gained nothing from using it.. so i never use 64bit any more on any of my machines.
<Dr_willis> perhaps in a year or so i may try again.
<Dr_willis> work time for me.. bbl.
<JacquelineG> i wasnt aware 64 bit distros were still so far behind
<JacquelineG> i thought they were pretty solid in the linux world
<DaSkreech> Oh they are mstly ok as long as you can get the source code
<DaSkreech> once you need say Flash or a Driver for your video card you are pretty much spiralling the drain
* AzvLiTo de hambre =(
<yahalom> i installed kdmtheme but  i cant find it, where is it meant to be
<yahalom> ?
<BluesKaj> I switched from the 64bit dapper to 32/ x86 cuz a lot of programs and some of my hardware didn't work on the 64 bit version
<bluepyth> hello
<bluepyth> I'm a new user of kubuntu Edgy Eft, and I've got a question ...
<bluepyth> where can I find packages of blender ?
<DaSkreech> yahalom: It should be in System Settings
<DaSkreech> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<bluepyth> thx ubotu
<bluepyth> ^^
<DaSkreech> heehee
<BluesKaj> bots get thx too :)
<bluepyth> lol
<bluepyth> I didn't get that it's a bot... :$
<kjelderg> this probably seems like a silly question, but how do I disable the screensaver?
<voicu> yeah, it's very human like... totally creepy, it might become conscious someday :D
<DaSkreech> !botsnack
<bluepyth> lol voicu ^^
<ubotu> Yum!
<DaSkreech> AI training ;-)
<kjelderg> !screensaver
<bluepyth> ^^
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* kjelderg hopes
<kjelderg> ubotu: you and me both
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you and me both - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* AzvLiTo es hora de alomorzar ..
<bluepyth> kjelderg: just have to go into system settings from the "start menu"
<DaSkreech> kjelderg: Under System settings -> Desktop -> Screen Saver
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<bluepyth> and...
<DaSkreech> !es | AzvLiTo
<ubotu> AzvLiTo: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<bluepyth> just do what DaSkreech said...
<bluepyth> ^^
<kjelderg> I went to the screen saver page in kcontrol and it says that it shouldn't be autostarting after some timeout
<kjelderg> but it is starting
<DaSkreech> Un check start automatically
<smaggard> chello
<AzvLiTo> DaSkreech:  ok .. gracias
<bluepyth> thx for the help ubotu ^^ and thx to the others (the real ones :p)
<bluepyth> bye all (I'm gonna eat, it's about 8 oclock in France ^^)
<kjelderg> DaSkreech: it is unchecked
<firebird619> In adept, when I select a package and request install, what does it mean when it says BREAK (install), and how can I fix that issue?
<DaSkreech> firebird619: it means Bad Things (tm) will happen
<kjelderg> firebird619: iirc, it means that the package conflicts with a currently installed package
<DaSkreech> normally it's some misconfiguration
<firebird619> Ok, Thank You.
<___osh__> Has the screensaver-issue been fixed in edgy?
<DaSkreech> firebird619: Look in details to see what is breaking
<___osh__> Screensaver-issue = no screensaver except the one with the X-logo in kde.
<kjelderg> hmm...different screensaver issue than mine :(  I'm having the "screensaver shows up even though it is disabled in kcontrol" issue
<sdlnxgk> how do you get adept notifier to start  working again??
<rahmetli> i cant find power management settings under system settings?
<firebird619> DaSkreech: It doesn't specify what is breaking. I had Beryl installed, which I uninstalled and I now want to install Compiz. Compiz is what says BREAK (install).
<rahmetli> i cant find power management settings under system settings?
<sdlnxgk> rahmetli they should be under monitor settings in system settings
<DaSkreech> firebird619: Ha ha :) ok try asking in #ubuntu-xgl
<sdlnxgk> err display settings that is
<firebird619> DaSkreech: Ok, Thank You.
<fugitivo> hello
<findme> hello all
<DaSkreech> all isn't in right now. Can I take a message?
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk: i have a loptop,i want to configure laptops power man. not the monitor.
<sdlnxgk> rahmetli the power settings are under display settings in system settings
<sdlnxgk> if you don't seeit there check for laptop power and settings icon
<sdlnxgk> I know I have it and i'm not on my laptop at the moment
<fugitivo> no firefox package for kubuntu?
<rahmetli> i not looking for "power saving",i am looking for low battery level notification settings etc...
<___osh__> kjelderg: the answer would be "no" then. Since we both have some problems with it... =)
<sdlnxgk> rahmetli there  should be a separate icon in system settings for this called laptops & power
<fugitivo> rahmetli: mine was detected at installation and is working fine
<kjelderg> ___osh__: but it's possible (likely) that these are 2 different issues
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk: i dont have an icon "laptops & power" and i was looking for that actually.
<rahmetli> so how can i add that ?
<DaSkreech> fugitivo: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<trappist> fugitivo: of course there is
<sdlnxgk> rahmetli no sure how to add should have  been dectected  when installed
<rahmetli> i had a standard intallation,i have an asus laptop.
<fugitivo> Package mozilla-firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fugitivo> apt-cache search only shows this
<fugitivo> mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb - Mozilla Firefox English language/region package
<rahmetli> i had dapper before i didnt have this kind of problem,i have downloaded and installed edgy so the situation is this.
<trappist> fugitivo: dapper?  edgy?  what repos do you have configured?  the package is in main
<DaSkreech> fugitivo: sudo apt-get update
<DaSkreech> trappist: I'm guessing he hasn't done an update yet
<fugitivo> no idea, it's a fresh install :)
<trappist> ah
<DaSkreech> yup :)
<fugitivo> i'll try apt-get update
<DaSkreech> fugitivo: or reload in adept
<fugitivo> it's edgy
<derekS> is the a reason that in dapper, amarok requires gtk?
<fugitivo> i'm a gentoo user looking for easy stuff for my desktop
<Tm_T> derekS: gtkpod, ipod support.
<derekS> yuck
* derekS thinks you should be able to install it *without* gtkpod
<dom> are we supposed to be using aptitude instead of apt-get?  I just ran across this page about them: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<fugitivo> this Add/Remove programs thing return this error to me:
<fugitivo> Su returned with an error
<sdlnxgk> rahmetli have you did all the updates??
<derekS> alright, well thanks for your help
<rahmetli> i have formatted hd partition and installed the new edgy.
<DaSkreech> fugitivo: close add remove
<T3hWiz0rd> rawwr
<T3hWiz0rd> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<fugitivo> any easy way to install ATI drivers for opengl?
<trappist> !ati | fugitivo
<DaSkreech> fugitivo: Alt+space and type adept
<ubotu> fugitivo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fugitivo> thanks
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk: i have formatted hd partition and installed the new edgy from the CD
<fugitivo> cool, this is easy & fast :)
<sdlnxgk> rahmetli do you have an advanced tap in system settings???
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk:  yes i have
<sdlnxgk> rahmetli nothing about laptop power?
<rahmetli> and yes, nothing about laptop power :(
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk: and yes, nothing about laptop power :(
<petter_> hey everyone
<sdlnxgk> rahmetli that is wierd reading about it now and kubuntu says it's a new power management system so should be installed
<sdlnxgk> Hey petter_
<petter_> hey
<petter_> what is going on?
<sdlnxgk> rahmetli ??? for you if you run the live cdrom do you get a power option then???
<sdlnxgk> nothing much here just laptop power settings issues
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk: what kind of power option?
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk: there was a battery icon in the system tray
<shnee> can any point me to a guide of help getting apollon and gift to work.....i ran gift-setup and forwarded all the ports but it wont connect to OpenFT or Guntella
<sdlnxgk> rahmetli can you click on it?? and get some kind of properties box up??
<sdlnxgk> i'm  booting up live cdrom on laptop now
<kjelderg> shnee: it'd probably help to just look at giftd.  It's likely not related to apollon at all
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk: i am checking.
<kjelderg> giftd can be a pain to get working just right
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk: i will reboot the system and come back...
<sdlnxgk> rahmetli ok i'll be here
<shnee> kjelderg, i ran giftd -v buy i didnt see anything that helps....the only thing i noticed is that it said "no host to try looking in gwebcaches"
<rtj__> hello all
<kjelderg> shnee: well, you'll have to find yourself a hostlist to get caches for searching the p2p, then
<sdlnxgk> rahmetli found the  package
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk: i have a battery icon in the sys try now
<sdlnxgk> check your adept manager for kmenuedit and klaptopdaemon
<fugitivo> damn, it didn't work
<fugitivo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sdlnxgk> rahmetli cool if  you click on it should give you some  options then
<rahmetli> 3 options very limited
<sdlnxgk> hmmmm wierd
<sdlnxgk> I have laptop & power in system settings
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk: suspen hibernate restore
<sdlnxgk> then I  choose  laptop power
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk: yes i understand what you mean
<windshear> anyone knows if there is a good tutorial on how to install (k)ubuntu from an usb stick (on any machine with same architecture)
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk: but i dont have it in my settings
<sdlnxgk> I have battery, power control, low  battery  warning, low battery critical, button actions and ACPI config
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk: all i want
<sdlnxgk> rahmetli check and see  if you have those packages
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk:  :9
<rahmetli> :)
<rahmetli> i have installed those
<sdlnxgk> what about right click on battery in system tray and choose  configure klaptop???
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk: i am confused
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk: before i ask here,i have installed kpowersave
<sdlnxgk> rahmetli on the bottom right system  tray klaptop is the app that shows battery power left
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk: i have 2 app icons related to power management; "kpowersave" and "power manager"
<sdlnxgk> hmmm should be klaptop
<sdlnxgk> it might think your using a pc instead  of a laptop
<sdlnxgk> if  I right click on the battery power  it lets me configure klaptop
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk: my dapper crashed after the upgrade,i have installed the edgy,edgy doesnt seem to be robust to me
<easyrider1> hello all
<pat_> hey
<sdlnxgk> rahmetli I don't  have edgy installed yet, still waiting a while...  check for package laptop-detect ???
<easyrider1> Having some major problems installing things
<easyrider1> First of all, is there an alternative to adept? because adept sucks
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk: i dont want to take your time.
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk: already installed.
<sdlnxgk> rahmetli have nothing but time ;)
<klerfayt> easyrider1: there is one, but it is gtk application
<easyrider1> gtk?
<sdlnxgk> rahmetli never had any problems with dapper  drake that why i'm still with it ;)
<easyrider1> well I'm brand new so I'm not yet married to adept
<easyrider1> dapper drake?
<klerfayt> easyrider1: synaptic
<easyrider1> synaptic?
<easyrider1> where can i get it?
<easyrider1> or do i already have it?
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk: what about upgrading?
<klerfayt> easyrider1: if you hate adept so much then open konsole and type:   sudo apt-get install synaptic
<sdlnxgk> !upgrading edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrading edgy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<easyrider1> Thats my problem, whenever i upgrade, its successful 20% or the time
<sdlnxgk> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<easyrider1> it says command not found
<sdlnxgk> that is my knowledge on edgy sorry :(
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk: i have lost all the conf's and programs installed after upgrade
<easyrider1> opps
<klerfayt> easyrider1: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<dgiulian> #lugna
<sdlnxgk> rahmetli that is wierd everthing should still be there  unless you did a clean install
<easyrider1> uh oh, it says i need to run dpkg
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk:(i couldnt make system up again) i decided to download and install edgy
<dgiulian> hi everyone
<sdlnxgk> rahmetli maybe there is a way to go back but i'm not sure how you would do this
<klerfayt> easyrider1: do you have adept running?
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk: "waste of CD edgy" my new slogan...
<dgiulian> where can i found firefox2 repository?
<sdlnxgk> rahmetli ahhhh ya fresh install wipes everything
<easyrider1> ok done, but I really screwed things up when i tried to install java
<ypsila> mon together
<thrawn_> :)
<easyrider1> its hanging up on a java applications all the time
<ypsila> gna java
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk: after upgrade there were 3 couple of kernels in the grup menu
<ypsila> easyrider1:  which java do you run?
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk: dapper was better 4 me.
<easyrider1> Originally i installed the blackdown
<easyrider1> then Adept prompted me to upgrade to sun jre5
<easyrider1> I also run AMD64
<ypsila> easyrider1: .oO sometimes java5 is running fine, sometimes it crashes a lot of things
<trappist> easyrider1: I just run java from a 32bit chroot (since the browser plugin doesn't work in 64bit anyway)
<sdlnxgk> rahmetli I haven't tried edgy yet but i'm so happy with dapper i'm  sticking with it
<fred__> hey, does anyone know how to access the partition settings in Kubuntu?
<fred__> or can that only be done when setting up
<ypsila> sdlnxgk: stay with it!
<easyrider1> yeah i downloaded the 64 bit version
<sdlnxgk> easyrider1 try to remove or or reinstall java in adept
<justin1278> hello
<BluesKaj> easyrider1, java is one of quite a few programs that don't render correctly in 64 bit kubuntu
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk: i dont want to return to opensuse, i like kubuntu
<easyrider1> remove all of it?
<justin1278> I am having issues setting beryl to startup with my system
<justin1278> can somebody help me?
<sdlnxgk> ypsila  you got that right !!!!  my mp3 player works with usb support off the bat ;)
<justin1278> I am using Kubuntu 6.10
<section58> anyone know how to get credtals automaticly allowed cause its on ad ?
<BluesKaj> easyrider1, i did and installed the 32bit version on my AMD64 box and it runs great
<BluesKaj> removed 64 that is
<easyrider1> here we go again with this shit again, why the hell can't adept shut itself down all of the way?
<BluesKaj> broken pkges ?
<ypsila> sdlnxgk: I upgraded to edgy and I'm definetly thinking about downgrading, what I never ever did in my life before
<easyrider1> broken packages
<easyrider1> so how do i delete them?
<easyrider1> It started working this way when adept wanted to upgrade java (from the original
<sdlnxgk> rpsila I have never been one for bleeding edge technology for that reason.. i'm more of if it works for me i'm staying put ;)
<sdlnxgk> rahmetli hope you get things worked out if not just reinstall  dapper ;)
<sdlnxgk> ok Kubuntu land it's time for nap before going to the movies ;)
<rahmetli> sdlnxgk: the bad thing is my connection is very slow and i have lost the dapper cd :(
<ypsila> sdlnxgk: I even waited for the release but..............
<ypsila> rahmetli: uhuh, that is really bad
<BluesKaj> easyrider1, click on adept in the top left ...there should be a list with "fix broken packages"
<rahmetli> ypsila: u
<rahmetli> ypsila: will you downgrade?
<rahmetli> ypsila: :)
<easyrider1> i'm looking in the left and its not saying fix broken packages
<zokeber> hello
<ypsila> rahmetli: not really at the moment, I was originally searching for an idiot-proof OS, and edgy did not hit it
<rahmetli> ypsila: :)) you r getting closer to the target ;)
<BluesKaj> ypsila, looking for idiot proof ...ain't no such animal
<rahmetli> try bb command and enjoy :) i like it.
<ypsila> BluesKaj:  I would like to get rid of some "daus" by installing an adminstrated kubuntu
<BluesKaj> daus ?
<rahmetli> firefox runs away in edgy? do we have any sol'n?
<Kiryn> why when i do sudo apt-get install monodevelop it says its not in there :S
<ypsila> BluesKaj: I don't know the english expression, ppl that do use computers without knowing nothing, hardly finding a button eg
<_vge> "where's the anykey"
<rahmetli> _vge: :)
<easyrider1> Ok,  I finally did it
<BluesKaj> ypsila, "newbie"
<easyrider1> The most pain in the ass job of installing java is done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:)
<easyrider1> ok
<easyrider1> now, I need to install lots of hardware drivers
<rahmetli> easyrider1: well done.what is your next mission?
<rahmetli> :)))
<easyrider1> For example, there is a driver for my printer, but its only or red hat
<BluesKaj> we have to live with java... it's a pita but ...
<easyrider1> yeah
<easyrider1> and javas graphics aren't exactly knock out
<easyrider1> But i'd better stop slamming java or it'll quit working on me
<rahmetli> easyrider1: go and get your coffee :P i wouldnt be bad after a java installation :)
<Kiryn> java sucks anyways ;)
<rahmetli> easyrider1: go and get your coffee :P it wouldnt be bad after a java installation :)
<easyrider1> yeah
<easyrider1> ty
<easyrider1> Hey, just out of curiousity, does anyone in the room have a philips VOIP 321 phone?
<easyrider1> This thing is wonderful, it works skype through my computer and works a regular phone, but......I can only find a windows driver :-[
<ypsila> BluesKaj:  no not neewbies, that kind of ppl who always buy the newest, best and most expensive without a simple idea who and why it works
<thingy> ypsila: yuppies!
<easyrider1> by the way, thanks for all your help with java, and adept.  Perhaps its the java installation that made adept malfunction
<ypsila> no
<Ayabara> is there a way to hide the ~ backup files from view in kubuntu / konqueror?
<ypsila> DAU = german and means the most stupid user you can imagine
<BluesKaj> ypsila, "first on the block syndrome"  :)
<easyrider1> DAU
<easyrider1> What is the abbreviation for ypsila?
<BluesKaj> dumpkopf
<BluesKaj> ?
<Search4Lancer> here's an annoyance: before the upgrade, when I would click on a link, whether it be from here in Konversation, or in an email in Thunderbird, it would open in Firefox in the background. Now, after the upgrade, when I click on a link, it brings the Firefox window to the front - how do I stop that?
<easyrider1> oh see
<BluesKaj> we call them "clueless early adopters"
<LjL> we do?
<easyrider1> that would be me, I mean i just installed linux saturday
<rahmetli> I HATE EDGY.
<BluesKaj> we in the audio game do
<easyrider1> Its not that i have anything huge against windows, its just, with linux, I feel i get to really learn computing
<BluesKaj> easyrider1, welcome ! :)
<easyrider1> thank you
<easyrider1> I always hear the Computer science majors raving about linux, so i had to see for myself
<BluesKaj> I still use windows for some DVD stuff I can't do in edgy , but I almost have that problem solved too.
<easyrider1> yeah,
<easyrider1> There's a few things
<icheyne> BluesKaj, what sort of dvd stuff?
<easyrider1> For example, that phone i mentioned is (i think) only liscensed to mac or windows
<BluesKaj> this a for the most part a very hepful community
<BluesKaj> icheyne, avi file conversion and some divx that wouldn't work with devede24 or k3b
<basse> hi, i just installed Kubuntu for my son's computer, and works quite nicely.. except nvidia drivers. i installed the nvidia-glx and kernel-common packages, but X complains about version mismatch. could someone give me a little hand here?
<fmeissner> how do you set write permissions?
<icheyne> BluesKaj, yes avi file conversion has been winding me up too
<ypsila> easyrider1: there is no abbreviation for ypsila
<icheyne> BluesKaj, I tried tovid, but it's not giving me consistent results, which wastes too much time
<DaSkreech> basse: Hi
<fmeissner> how do I set write permissions in Kubuntu?
<fmeissner> like for hard drives
<rahmetli> rebooting :) may change something :) edgy looks like windoze :P
<LjL> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<BluesKaj> agreed icheyne, I dropped tovid as well due to it's 50% failure rate
<basse> DaSkreech: hi.. any idea on the driver thing? ;)
<fyrmedic> I have a drive that is formatted with NTFS that was part of my windows installation originally. There are no system files, it is purely storage, but I can't set the permissions to allow me to add/delete files in kubuntu. Any ideas on how to overcome windows permissions?
<BluesKaj> basse, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<icheyne> BluesKaj, the annoying thing was that it did not recover from failures at all
<BluesKaj> I've found devede24 quite good tho
<Kiryn> i forgot how to open a file thats under root without doing sudo nano -w etc....
* ypsila is leaving, have a nice evening
<Ayabara> anyone know? is there a way to make ubuntu hide the ~ backup files from view?
<icheyne> devede24 hmm. I'll check it out thx
<BluesKaj> nonfree repos , icheyne
<icheyne> BluesKaj, thanks :)
<easyrider1> I was wondering, is it possible for MS office to read OS office?  I know that MS office can read os office
<basse> ooh, i think i know what it is.. this could be legacy card :)
<basse> it's old machine.. heh.. i followed the wiki page for nvidia instructions, and ofcourse they assume i have the latest and greatest..
<BluesKaj> easyrider1, it's supposed to be back and forth readable afaik
<BluesKaj> ok basse , do you still have windows on the HDD ?
<easyrider1> ok good
<easyrider1> the reason I ask is, supposing that I use OS office, and I go to my school's computer labs,,which runs windows
<easyrider1> you see my concern
<basse> BluesKaj: windows? hmm, no. i never had that.
<DaSkreech> !nvidia > basse
<BluesKaj> basse, any idea what the card model is ?
<DaSkreech> !NTFS | fyrmedic
<ubotu> fyrmedic: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<basse> BluesKaj: i have to double check that..
<BluesKaj> there are legacy drivers cuz a lot of ppl put kubuntu on older pcs cuz it runs so nicely on them
<basse> thing is, no legacy package seems to be on apt
<BluesKaj> I installed it on a 233mhz MMX 9yr old pc
<BluesKaj> the nvidia driver site should have it
<easyrider1> Blueskaj, is that a pentium II?
<fyrmedic> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<BluesKaj> it's pre p2
<easyrider1> really?
<easyrider1> wow
<easyrider1> My dad has an old pentium II gateway
<BluesKaj> an AT case and PSU
<basse> BluesKaj: yes, i'm used to run debian.. so i might just do this the old fashion way and forget these apt packages :)
<basse> i just thought it would be easy way to go
<easyrider1> Also a new expensive Dell
<easyrider1> But I have no idea what he'll do with the gateway
<BluesKaj> well kubuntu / debian are clos cousins :)
<BluesKaj> close
<fyrmedic> DaSkreech: Thanks but I have them mounted and I can access the files.I just can't overcome ownership permissions.
<easyrider1> I told him that if he used Linux, it would actually make that old machine worth a little more
<easyrider1> I mean I like Kubuntu because my machine runs  lightning fast
<BluesKaj> absolutely , kubuntu will run well if he chooses to run the lite version without much eyte candy
<BluesKaj> eye candy
<easyrider1> oh good
<patlkli> re
<DaSkreech> fyrmedic: look into ntfs3g
<DaSkreech> easyrider1: You'd be right
<fyrmedic> DaSkreech: ok I'll do that thanx
<easyrider1> so just tone down the graphics a bit and, presto, turn a machine thats barely running into a good machine
<BluesKaj> exactly
<Kiryn> how do i release a lock on apt-get?
<easyrider1> That machine was "upgraded" to windows 98, and by upgraded I really mean downgraded
<Kiryn> ?
<BluesKaj> Kiryn, shut down adept or synaptic if you still have one of them  open
<Kiryn> im doing it through konsole
<Kiryn> im new to linux
<Kiryn> so i don't know how to shut down
<BluesKaj> yes but do you have adept or synaptic open ....apt-get won't work
<easyrider1> Is there a good book on all of the Konsole controls?  I would like to learn them
<Kiryn> no i don't have them open
<Kiryn> Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<BluesKaj> !konsole
<ubotu> konsole: X terminal emulator for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 710 kB, installed size 2192 kB
<Kiryn> Unable to lock the list directory
<BluesKaj> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<easyrider1> thanks for the info on commands
<easyrider1> I'm starting a running list of useful commands
<icheyne> Kiryn, are you using sudo apt-get install whatever?
<Kiryn> sudo apt-get update
<icheyne> tried a reboot?
<Kiryn> i couldn't connect to a server so i closed the shell
<Kiryn> about to right now
<easyrider1> Is sudo apt-get update the same thing as if adept updates?
<pete> easyrider1: Yes. aptitude/apt-get are just console equivelents to Adept/Synaptic. They do exactly the same thing.
<pete> Adept just takes longer, since you have to wait for the whole GUI. By typing it, you save a lot of time.
<FabioNET> pete adept/synaptic/aptitude/d-select all use dipendence dpkg ;-)
<pete> meh
<FabioNET> sorry my NEG
<FabioNET> sorry my ENG
<easyrider1> yeah
<easyrider1> i tried it pete, the whole precess is over in half a second
<easyrider1> I love it
<Nookie> hi im trying to compile but getting this error:
<Nookie> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<Nookie> For more details about this problem, l
<Nookie> what is the package im missing?
<pete> easyrider1: Yeah, I always do things via Konsole, it's generally much faster.
<FabioNET> Nookie, tried update list by apt
<FabioNET> "sudo apt-get update"
<FabioNET> after "sudo apt.get install qt"
<FabioNET> after "sudo apt-get install qt"
<Nookie> FabioNET: thanx m8 will try
<FabioNET> tnx ;-)
<Kiryn> i did shutdown - h 5 but i restarted and it won't let me login, said shutdown in 3 minutes >.<
<Kiryn> why does it still remember >.>
<FabioNET> "sudo shutdown -h now" tried!!!
<Admiral_Chicago> Kiryn: shutdown now is the command
<Kiryn> i got it
<Kiryn> i fucked up the sources.list >.<
<LjL> !language | Kiryn
<ubotu> Kiryn: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> !source-o-matic | Kiryn
<ubotu> Kiryn: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Kiryn> sorry
<beefsprocket> anyone know how to get irssi to stop showing /join/part messages?
<oli_> Hum... I just installed my ATi drive on Edgy Eft and I can't click on any of my KDE taskbar(mac-style one or bottom one) but I can moved between desktops and all, I can click on my application-menus on top, it all updates correctly but when I click on the taskbar, nothing happens!!
<beefsprocket> nm, looks like /set is whta I need in irssi
<trappist> beefsprocket: you can do it with /ignore
<beefsprocket> trappist: yeah, but which part of ignore? heh, regexp?
<trappist> beefsprocket: like, /ignore * JOINS PARTS QUITS
<trappist> beefsprocket: /help levels
<beefsprocket> trappist: just checking /help ignore
<beefsprocket> thanks
<lipe> Someone can tell me how can i add color in VIM ??
<lipe> Someone can tell me how can i add color in VIM ?? please ...
<fdoving> lipe: :syntax on
<fdoving> you can put it in ~/.vimrc too.
<beefsprocket> lipe: also, colorscheme and then use tab to choose
<fdoving> echo 'syntax on' >> ~/.vimrc
<lipe> thx u
<lipe> thx u very much
<Bubba_Gump> any ways to fix avi audio lag ??
<trappist> Bubba_Gump: in what player
<Bubba_Gump> kaffeine
<Bubba_Gump> or vlc
<trappist> try mplayer?
<Bubba_Gump> yup
<Bubba_Gump> same lag
<BluesKaj> source-o-matic needs to be upgraded to include Edgy Repos ...why is it taking so long
<trappist> Bubba_Gump: with all avi's, or just this one?
<Bubba_Gump> with this one
<Bubba_Gump> and, with another
<trappist> Bubba_Gump: oh - might be hopeless, or you could try re-encoding with mencoder
<beefsprocket> BluesKaj: if you don't have too many repos, use sed on your sources.list
<Bubba_Gump> trappist: okay
<trappist> sudo perl -pi -e 's/dapper/edgy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Al> Guys I have this problem. I had my laptop on earlier and turned it off to come home. I tried to log in and the screen flickered and returned me to the login screen. I cleaned up the disk (it's kinda small) and now I have more free space than I did when I last logged in. Now, when I log in, I don't get the desktop - I just get a Konsole window (with no window borders) and nothing else.
<Al> I can run KDE apps from it, but again they have no windows
<Al> I mean, no window borders
<trappist> Al: are you sure it's konsole, or maybe xterm?
<Al> It has a menu bar, and in the Settings menu is "Configure Konsole"
<BluesKaj> beefsprocket, i have plenty ... prolly too many by the number of dupes it generates when update in apt..but I was thinking of those who ussing kubuntu for the first time
<trappist> Al: run 'kwin'
<Al> oo says cannot connect to X server
<BluesKaj> who are using
<trappist> Al: are you root or something?
<Al> oops yeh
<Al> ah, that got me window borders
<Al> I don't have a desktop though
<Al> kdesktop?
<trappist> heh
<trappist> not sure what that would be
<Al> Also, what's broken it? :/
<trappist> I dunno, it doesn't sound like you're actually running kde
<beefsprocket> BluesKaj: take a look at this thread on the ubuntu-ca mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ca/2006-November/001315.html
<trappist> try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (that will kill your display and bring you back... in theory)
<Al> ok
<fdoving> Al: logout, select the menu button, then check that session type is 'KDE', not failsafe or anything else.
<Sir_Brizz> hello everyone
<beefsprocket> i wonder if Al cleaned up a piece of kubuntu-desktop?
<Sir_Brizz> I have a taskbar panel that is seperate from the K bar, and when a program flashes it doesn't un-hide itself. Is there a way to fix that?
<Al> Same thing happened.
<Al> Well... I restarted and it dumped me to console
<Al> Second try got me back to square 1
<Al> It didn't give me any errors that I saw, though.
<trappist> Al: how exactly did you clean up your drive?
<beefsprocket> Al: do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<Al> i moved documents to an external disk
<Al> I have / and /home on separate partitions
<Al> yep
<trappist> Al: if you create a new user, can you log in ok as him?
<Al> I will try
<Al> Yes.
<Al> Works fine as this user
<beefsprocket> Al: try moving your .kde directory to somewhere else (safe so you can restore if you need to), then login
* trappist backspaces
<trappist> yeah that
<icheyne> I'm trying to install latest version of devede, but it won't start. Apparently it needs pygtk. How do I install it? I can't find it in the repositories.
<Al> brb also
<beefsprocket> Al: ?
<beefsprocket> Al: wait
<beefsprocket> Al: try chown -R al:al /home/al/*
<beefsprocket> Al: insert your real username for "al" of course
<Al> sorry, just went to the loo :>
<Oli_> Hum... I just installed my ATi drive on Edgy Eft and I can't click on any of my KDE taskbar(mac-style one or bottom one) but I can moved between desktops and all, I can click on my application-menus on top, it all updates correctly but when I click on the taskbar, nothing happens!!
<Al> ok then brbrbrbr
<Electrolyte> Can anyone help me install the latest nvidia driver? I get an error saying an nvidia module is missing :/
<Oli_> Can anyone help me?
<eilker> !xubuntu > eilker
<Al> roit
<Al> neither of those worked :(
<BluesKaj> icheyne, http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html
<icheyne> Thanks BluesKaj I got it there, but I'm struggling with dependencies
<icheyne> I'm getting there though
<icheyne> I just need to know how to install glade
<icheyne> or rather which one to get
<BluesKaj> IC
<icheyne> python-glade2?
<icheyne> glade-2?
<icheyne> glade-3
<beefsprocket> Al: ouch
<Al> I concur
<Al> Why do I have .gnome2?
<Sir_Brizz> it's magic
<Bubba_Gump> the gnomes have learnt a new way to say hooooray?
<Sir_Brizz> okay Al, is KDE not coming up?
<jvives> what was the name of the bot again?
<Al> If I log in as this test user, it works, but if I log in as my actual user, the startup splash screen doesn't show and I get no taskbar or window borders and it loads only Konsole
<Sir_Brizz> wait, so the Graphical Login page comes up?
<Al> yes
<Sir_Brizz> hmm that's odd
<Sir_Brizz> so kdm is obviously running
<Sir_Brizz> how do you know it's Konsole that comes up?
<Al> Before I moved some of my docs off of my home drive onto an external disk, it would just bottom out and return me to the logon screen
<jvives> what should I do in order to play WMV files?
<Al> So I figured it was a disk space problem
<Bubba_Gump> !codecs
<Sir_Brizz> !wmv > jvives
<Al> But now I have more free space than I did last time I logged on
* Bubba_Gump scratches chin
<Sir_Brizz> !wmv
<Sir_Brizz> hmm
<Sir_Brizz> Al, it's not a window opening maximized, is it?
<jvives> Sir_Brizz: that's why I first asked for the name of the bot... I was going to ask him...
<Sir_Brizz> jvives, he's obviously not working...
<Al> No, Konsole opens at the standard size but locked to the top left
<jvives> damn
<Al> if I run kwin I get window borders
<Sir_Brizz> Al, okay so KDE runs fine, but nothing comes up except a Konsole window?
<Al> yeah
<Al> With its menu bar, but no borders
<Al> Also, the display resolution is wrong
<Sir_Brizz> Al, did you install XGL or something?
<Al> nope
<Sir_Brizz> new ATI drivers?
<Al> Not on this laptop :x
<Al> nothing new recently
<Sir_Brizz> hmm
<Sir_Brizz> it sounds like when you run Beryl and it doesn't do anything
<Sir_Brizz> window decorations aren't working
<BluesKaj> icheyne, the devede tar is self extracting/installing and it should come with all the required dependencies
<Al> OK trying something else
<icheyne> BluesKaj, it does not
<icheyne> BluesKaj, but thanks for looking anyway
<faderhval> Hi... i have downloaded the kubuntu 6.10 livecd does it have a bootloader like lilo so i can have more than one system???
<BluesKaj> are you doing the konsole install tar xvjf ? ... i merely extracted in the home file taht i DL'd it to and inside the extracted file the "DEVEDE Desktop" icon opens the program
<icheyne> BluesKaj, that's exactly what I did
<BluesKaj> didn't use the konsole
<icheyne> BluesKaj, which version? I am using the latest one
<BluesKaj> 2.6
<BluesKaj> i just DL'd it from that site
<icheyne> BluesKaj, what can I say?
<icheyne> BluesKaj, thanks anyway mate. I'm going to abandon for now. I have a policy that if I can't get something that should be simple going in 10 minutes, then it's not worth it. I am sure that saves me a lot of bother in the long run!
<icheyne> BluesKaj, wtf can't he give a deb out like every one else?
<icheyne> ok night all
<harmental> i have to say im quite surprised by all discouraging opinions about upgrading to edgy
<darkx> hi
<Bubba_Gump> i'd say egdy is fine OS
<darkx> i mesed up a driver can somone help me.. pls
<darkx> :)
<mulder> Hello all. I need help with camorama?
<grommit> hi guys, anyone got time to help? I got fresh install of 6.10 but seem unable to connect to repostitories.?
<__fn0rd__> how come i cant acsess my folder on kubuntu?
<__fn0rd__> folders*
<Itcharlie> hi all
<Itcharlie> have any of you guys install a printer from a share
<__fn0rd__> my 2 top folders are home and media
<__fn0rd__> i need to acsess usr root etc.etc...
<flaccid> !root
<__fn0rd__> i can acsess tehm all from a terminal but not from the gui
<__fn0rd__> is anyone actualy in here?
<SortOfThing> :)
<Lynoure> yes, but going soon...
<SortOfThing> I'm also interesting by the answer
<SortOfThing> interestED
<__fn0rd__> i should have root acsess my user name is the first one that i intstalled with and the only user name
<Lynoure> __fn0rd__: what did you need to access and what ore the permissions?
<Lynoure> __fn0rd__: indeed, you should have sudo.
<__fn0rd__> i just iopen itnstalled aircrack and want to
<__fn0rd__> i just installed aircrack and want to open it
<Lynoure> oh, then you should be skilled enough to manage :)
<visik7> anyone using vista+kubuntu ? grub is unable to boot vista
<__fn0rd__> sorry my keyboard messes up alot due to wines pillage
<SortOfThing> huhu
<kjelderg> visik7: you mean vista is unable to be chainloaded?
<visik7> kjelderg: I suppose
<BluesKaj> visik7, was vista installed after kubuntu or before ?
<visik7> before
<kjelderg> can't really say I've ever heard of such an issue
<kjelderg> what happens when it tries?
<visik7> when I select vista from grub the system reboot
<__fn0rd__> try to reinstall vista
<SortOfThing> It's a brand new behavior with Edgy! I don't really know why but you can see more than media and home folders in konqueror :(
<kjelderg> what is the stanza for booting vista?
<visik7> kjelderg: stanza ?
<SortOfThing> you can'T
<kjelderg> visik7: the boot loading commands that you are issuing to grub
<__fn0rd__> <---hurts knuckles punching monitor
<Lynoure> SortOfThing: sound bad. But luckily there is the command line.
<BluesKaj> vista has a recovery disk or partition ...you may need to use a partition program to reactivate Vista
<visik7> kjelderg: edgy installation put it there
<visik7> btw nevermind I've removed vista
<kjelderg> question still stands
<__fn0rd__> mine too
<BluesKaj> edgy should not have made vista inaccessible
<BluesKaj> edgy install, that is
<kjelderg> maybe the installer has evolved into an AI?
<Itcharlie> I am trying to add a printer
<visik7> BluesKaj: maybe is vista that won't  boot from grub for security reasons
<Itcharlie> in kubuntu
<Itcharlie> from windows
<SortOfThing> Lynoure: of course. I guess /usr /etc ... should not be seen by non advanced users. It's a logical choice but I didn't found of to restore the old behavior
<SortOfThing> -of +how
<kjelderg> wonder if anyone's thought of a cobuntu
<Sir_Brizz> co?
<kjelderg> colinux
<Sir_Brizz> ah
<Lynoure> SortOfThing: I'd want to restore it too, were I on edgy.
<kjelderg> would be kinda slick
<visik7> I wonder if  colinux can run on vista
<Lynoure> SortOfThing: what happens if you type the full path into konq?
<isaac_> marius_ no me funciona ni el kopete ni el gaim:(
<BluesKaj> visik7, i used vista in a dual boot with dapper for a short time , didn't have a problem with grub
<marius_> no es este canal, isaac
<marius_> es kubuntu-es
<visik7> BluesKaj: maybe is a rtm feature
<marius_> vete al de espaol
<isaac_> aja
<kjelderg> I wonder if the Zune works with Vista
<__fn0rd__> is there any comand to open a prog from a shell into a gui window?
<BluesKaj> but i had installed vista after dapper so , dunno maybe there is a security issue with newer vista releases
<kjelderg> __fn0rd__: how do you mean?
<kjelderg> __fn0rd__: GUI apps from the shell should start on the display specified by DISPLAY
<Lynoure> __fn0rd__: yes, the program name.
<Sir_Brizz> I think he measn so he doesn't lose control of the terminal :)
<kjelderg> & ?
<Sir_Brizz> ^^
<__fn0rd__> i want ot open aircrack under kubuntu but my computers hidding all system folders form me
<Sir_Brizz> ~$ <progname> &
<pacman> stupid question, but I figure here's a good place to ask....
<pacman> If I buy an iPod, will I be able to load music on it from kubuntu?
<kjelderg> yes
<kjelderg> (try gtkpod or amarok or whatnots)
<pacman> sweet
<visik7> btw vista is unusable the interface flood the user with text and it's incoherent
<pacman> vista is going to suck worse than ME
<BluesKaj> yuk
<__fn0rd__> fnord@fnord-laptop:~$ ~$ aircrack &
<pacman> ME=Melinium Edition...not ME as in pacman
<__fn0rd__> like that?
<Sir_Brizz> no
<BluesKaj> I wasn't impressed with vista RC
<visik7> pacman: xp is far better than vista
<__fn0rd__> or  ME as in maine which also sucks
<Sir_Brizz> ~$ was meant to illustrate you are at the command line :)
<Sir_Brizz> just <progname> &
<__fn0rd__> ahh
<pacman> visik7: right, but XP is far superior to ME
<visik7> pacman: yes it is
<kjelderg> wonder if they have a backup like they did when they released ME
<BluesKaj> I think Maine is a neat state
<pacman> ME is the standard for crappy windows software
<visik7> btw kubuntu rule the world :)
<Sir_Brizz> I never had problems with ME, personally
<kjelderg> continue using XP doesn't seem like a reasonable solution...and if vista is problematic, then ...
<BluesKaj> Canucks like Maine :)
<__fn0rd__> i live in maine its actually is pretty damn cool just boring
<pacman> I've been Microsoft-free for almost a year now, and I've never been happier
<BluesKaj> absolutely , if gotta use windows stick with XP
<visik7> pacman: me too just curious about vista
<Kiryn> pacman, I'm happy to be using Microsoft :)
<pacman> everything about Vista seems rushed...in a hurry to get it released
<BluesKaj> vista is eye candy but a hog
<Sir_Brizz> I would go all-Linux if it weren't for the dang games
<visik7> the network wizard of vista doesn't contemplate wired networking only wireless vpn dialup and broadband no LAN !!!!
<__fn0rd__> whats some cool eyecandy for ubuntu?
<Kiryn> i rather stick to Windows
<kjelderg> a lot of games for linux, I think
<Sir_Brizz> __fn0rd__: Beryl
<Sir_Brizz> kjelderg: about 1/1000000th of the ones for Windows
<Kiryn> cause Mono will always be behind
<kjelderg> Sir_Brizz: quality, mate, not quantity
<Sir_Brizz> kjelderg: :) Well the games I like are mostly windows
<kjelderg> and even in quantity, I have over 4k games on my linux box
<Sir_Brizz> only about 1 out of every 20 good games works in Linux
<Sir_Brizz> and Cedega is a poor solution
<kjelderg> lot of fun games, I think
<Sir_Brizz> hehe
<Sir_Brizz> like KillBill?
<Sir_Brizz> ;)
<Kiryn> nothing will ever get me to switch to linux fully
<kjelderg> like Grand Theft Auto series :)
<Kiryn> i use linux but rarely
<Sir_Brizz> hah
<kjelderg> shooting people is a good way to pass times
<Sir_Brizz> is that through Cedega?
<kjelderg> neg
<Sir_Brizz> hehe
<Sir_Brizz> well I have a variety of games
<Sir_Brizz> Supreme Commander won't work in Linux
<Sir_Brizz> and probably never will
<kjelderg> never heard of it
<Sir_Brizz> Call of Duty 1/2
<Kiryn> i love Call Of Duty 3
<Sir_Brizz> thankfully, UT2004 does work in Linux
<Kiryn> Video games aren't suppose to be for Linux
<bLaZeD> hello all im kinda having a prob........ive come home from being out all day and my computer is totaly frozen......... this has happened probly 5 times in the last 2 weeks......im trying to find out more info on what is causing this....any ideas where to start.....my kern.log doesnt seem to have any info...normal stuff then it stops....then the next entry is my hitting the power button
<Kiryn> I thought linux was mainly a development machine
<Sir_Brizz> Kiryn: why not?
<Kiryn> its graphics don't carry enough support
<Sir_Brizz> OpenGL is as far as DirectX is, it's just pickier and developers like it less because of that
<kjelderg> huh, one of the first google results searching for supreme commander is "Anyone else disappointed with Supreme Commander?"
<kjelderg> guess I'll skip that game
<Kiryn> DirectX is what makes the games, linux doesn't support it
<__fn0rd__> sir brizz i checked the repos for beryl and no luck is it somewhere else?
<Kiryn> thats why
<Sir_Brizz> kjelderg: heh, you believe everything you read on google search results? :)
<kjelderg> yup
<kjelderg> every word
<Sir_Brizz> __fn0rd__: it's kinda tricky to install
<Kiryn> if linux supported it then probably yeah, but DirectX is better than OpenGL
<Sir_Brizz> Kiryn: as I said, SDL and OpenGL are as good as DirectX
<kjelderg> each has its good and bad, I think
<Kiryn> I find DirectX better
<Sir_Brizz> DirectX is certainly easier to code on
<Kiryn> yeah
<kjelderg> I've heard dozens of professional game designers say it both ways
<__fn0rd__> damn im still a newbeng quick i think ill wait thoue but learni
<Sir_Brizz> yah, but most of the develoeprs that like OpenGL like it because it's OSS more than that it is easier to code for
<__fn0rd__> still a newbee but im learning quick i think ill wait
<kjelderg> they're all "oGL gives us better low-level control" and then "DirectX gives us better high-level tools to get hings done faster"...
<Kiryn> I hate OSS to a point
<__fn0rd__> really need a new keybored
<BluesKaj> well if yer a gamer ...then yer not a serious computer user ...altho you can be both , just don't expect linux to help the game cos to make a profit
<Sir_Brizz> kjelderg: indeed
<Sir_Brizz> I'm a gamer and a serious computer user :)
<Sir_Brizz> I think it's probably more likely that a gamer will be a superuser than the average computer user
<Kiryn> so i see really no point in linux being for games
<Sir_Brizz> why?
<__fn0rd__> i heard a rumer bill gates bought up suse's stock and now owns a major percent,is this true?
<BluesKaj> wth is "superuser"...another one of those gamerz terms ? :)
<bLaZeD> and in my messages log i see this http://pastebin.ulteo.us/228 ...im not sure if that is normal...or if it isnt what is causing this?
<Sir_Brizz> no, obviously it means someone that knows how to use a computer
<Kiryn> okay say Linux ran games, they would be slow as fuck
<Sir_Brizz> why?
<Sir_Brizz> I get BETTER frames per second in Linux on UT2004 than on Windows
<kjelderg> I prefer a linux(like) platform for games as it has a better (subjective) driver architecture
<BluesKaj> he entered into an agreement with novell
<__fn0rd__> are there any good linux games in the repos?like with 3d?even wolfinstien quality or doom would be perfect
<kjelderg> gives it substantially better graphics support than windows
<BluesKaj> gates did
<Sir_Brizz> yah
<Sir_Brizz> Novell sucks
<kjelderg> __fn0rd__: get wolfenstein, then?
<Sir_Brizz> their headquarters are up the street from my office
* kjelderg isn't allowed to say novell sucks ... 
<Sir_Brizz> they have been laying off people like crazy
<Kiryn> the wine app is a joke
<Riddell> __fn0rd__: doom is in the archivve
<__fn0rd__> cool
<Riddell> __fn0rd__: but without the level data
<__fn0rd__> what does this mean for linux users i heard he could make people pay for linux?
<Sir_Brizz> nah
<__fn0rd__> where do i put the level data? is that a wad file or something?
<Sir_Brizz> it really means nothing other than that Novell is destitue and scrambling to get any funding
<Sir_Brizz> GOOD BYE SUSE
<kjelderg> __fn0rd__: some of us already do pay for linux
<BluesKaj> suse yast sucks as repos system
<Sir_Brizz> yes, it does
<__fn0rd__> :0
<kjelderg> gets the job done
<Sir_Brizz> SuSE sucks in nearly every regard
<kjelderg> beats windows repo system
<nekez> sup
<Kiryn> i love SUSE
<Sir_Brizz> file system, file locations, ETC
<nekez> hey whats the stable release atm???
<Kiryn> 10.2
<nekez> is that edgy thing stable
<kjelderg> yup
<Kiryn> oh nvm
<bimberi> nekez: Edgy 6.10
<nekez> Download Kubuntu 6.06.1 LTS (Dapper)
<Sir_Brizz> SuSE is terrible
<nekez> bimberi ah
<Kiryn> I enjoy it
<kjelderg> what's so wrong with SuSE?
<Sir_Brizz> possibly the worst Distro ever
<Sir_Brizz> it's completely non-standard
<nekez> and is there any documentation for getting yahoo dsl to work with it??
<Kiryn> the worst is um Debian
<kjelderg> Fast, stable...
<nekez> ~_~
<kjelderg> supports the pSeries here
<Sir_Brizz> it's for the dumbest computer user in the world and fails at just about everything compared to other distros
<nekez> Kiryn ubuntu is debian
<nekez> with  a twist
<Kiryn> i know
<nekez> and some incompatability
<nekez> ~_____~
<Sir_Brizz> Debain isn't bad
<Sir_Brizz> Debian*
<Kiryn> but debian itself is crap, ubuntu is a better version of debian
<Sir_Brizz> yes but Debian isn't as bad as SuSE
<kjelderg> now if a debian had good support...that might catch on
<Kiryn> I like Gentoo better than Ubuntu imho
<Sir_Brizz> Nereid, LOL
<Sir_Brizz> I like Gentoo as well, but it's a lot of wasting time to get setup
<Sir_Brizz> I don't have time to compile every package
<Kiryn> yeah thats the bad thing but after that its better
<kjelderg> huh, I use gentoo here at work, doesn't seem to be much trouble to administer
<Sir_Brizz> I use Kubuntu at work
<Kiryn> its nothing bad after the install
<Lynoure> good time to go to sleep, I've seen too many pointless distro wars in my life already :)
<kjelderg> my right machine is kubuntu, the left is gentoo
<Kiryn> i use Windows XP :)
<kjelderg> ... stuck in linux here :(
<Sir_Brizz> Ubuntu's biggest strength is it's community
<Kiryn> I can't keep a linux installed longer than maybe 5-7 days without something breaking
<Aondo> kjelderg  are you dead? becaus i think you are stuck in heaven then :D
<kjelderg> Aondo: I'd rather use other things, but ... linux it is
<Aondo> :)
<kjelderg> with all of its faults and quirks
<Kiryn> i don't like constantly looking through a app to get all my downloads. its good at times but very annoying.
<Sir_Brizz> HAH!
<kjelderg> something about "linux developers need to run linux" or some'n' like that
<Sir_Brizz> XP has no faults and quirks?
<kjelderg> I didn't understand the whole thing
<Kiryn> it does to a point
<kjelderg> Sir_Brizz: huh?
<Sir_Brizz> or did you want to use BeOS? ;)
<kjelderg> there are other OSen
<Kiryn> look Mono will never be better than .NET
<Sir_Brizz> so?
<kjelderg> a nice unix would be much more comfortable
<Sir_Brizz> I hate Unix
<Kiryn> Why use a imutation than the real thing :S
<kjelderg> Kiryn: :)
<Kiryn> im bad at spelling
<T3hWiz0rd> in soviet russia, unix hate you.
<ehird> lol, troll
<Sir_Brizz> why write apps in .NET anyway? :p
* kjelderg prods his AIX devel machine
<Kiryn> Sir_Brizz, easier
<Sir_Brizz> :)
<Kiryn> easier to gcode than in C++
<Kiryn> code*
<ehird> lol.
<Kiryn> no stupid pointers
<Sir_Brizz> uhhh
<ehird> if you're looking for easier to code, check out ruby.
<nekez> sigh
<Kiryn> auto garbage
<Kiryn> heap
<kjelderg> [18:08]  <Kiryn> im bad at spelling
<nekez> ok then sorry had to adjust settings./.......
<Sir_Brizz> are you trying to talk about C#?
<nekez> the edgy is stable or no?
<Kiryn> ruby meh i hate it
<fdoving> nekez: it is.
<Kiryn> I'm a C# programming and VB.NET
<ehird> Kiryn: how about assembly?
<nekez> kk
<Kiryn> assembly is a pain to use
<kjelderg> nekez: is
<Sir_Brizz> Kiryn: C# != .NET
<ehird> POP, PUSH, BASH, DIE, EAT-CHEESE, all easy, assmebly rawkz!!
<fdoving> !offtopic | kiryn, ehird
<ehird> <.<
<ehird> lol @ bot not working.
<kjelderg> .NET is a pretty good idea ...that mono is wonderful
<Kiryn> i used to love C++ but now i can't stand it one bit
<ehird> how about BASIC? :D
<kjelderg> Kiryn: too much language for you?
<Kiryn> .NET > mono
<fdoving> ehird: you get the idea. #programming or #kubuntu-offtopic is a better place for this kind of discussion.
<Sir_Brizz> I like C#, personally. But C# is not .NET, you can use .NEt with C#, but C# isn't .NET
<Kiryn> fdoving, i don't see no one else talking about anything else?
<ehird> fdoving: but the trolls are so nice to feed =(
<kjelderg> so, what's causing my screensaver to come on?
<Kiryn> im not trolling douche
<kjelderg> I have it disabled in kcontrol
<__fn0rd__> so still no advice on acsessing my folders under a gui?
<kjelderg> I xset s off as well
<Kiryn> they brought up the convo so i kept it going
<kjelderg> __fn0rd__: konqueror?
<fdoving> Kiryn: that's not the point. If the channel is full of offtopic things no one even tries to ask a question.
#kubuntu 2006-11-16
<Kiryn> well if people would talk then i'd see the point imho
<__fn0rd__> nope not there
<Sir_Brizz> __fn0rd__: if you're in KDE, look at the K-bar. There is an icon on there for "Storage Media"
<Sir_Brizz> err
<Sir_Brizz> "System Menu"
<__fn0rd__> bin   cdrom  etc   initrd      lib         media  opt   root  srv  tmp  var
<__fn0rd__> boot  dev    home  initrd.img  lost+found  mnt    proc  sbin  sys  usr  vmlinuz
<Kiryn> i wish Windows had something like KDE
<__fn0rd__> is what im looking for
<__fn0rd__> brb
<Sir_Brizz> no
<kjelderg> Kiryn: try using kde?
<kjelderg> it runs in windows
<Kiryn> i love kde hate gnome
<Sir_Brizz> KDE is great
<Kiryn> yeah probably through crackwin
<Sir_Brizz> I don't mind Gnome, but I think KDE is better
<Hawkwind> !hidden | __fn0rd__
<__fn0rd__> nope not in kbar jus t my dvd
<__fn0rd__> how do i unhide?
<Sir_Brizz> __fn0rd__: aren't you in KDE??
<__fn0rd__> yup
<Sir_Brizz> the K-Bar has a bunch of icons on it
<Sir_Brizz> like a big blue square with a K in it
<Hawkwind> __fn0rd__: Edit the file /.hidden
<fdoving> __fn0rd__: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<__fn0rd__> thanx
<mikel28> i would like to share my inet with an interface on my machine...
<mikel28> how do i route the interface to my gw?
<fdoving> mikel28: i recommend using 'guidedog'. It's a package in the universe repository.
<mikel28> fdoving: i should use ip masquerading right?
<mikel28> i got a ppp (Serial link) interface with the ip 192.168.0.20 (in my server, the client 0.10.. should be connected to the inet)
<mikel28> i would like to route the interface to my router/gw 192.168.1.1
<fdoving> mikel28: install 'guidedog' on the machine connected to the internet. It will guide you through the setup.
<mikel28> fdoving: it did not :(
<mikel28> i got it installed..
<fdoving> mikel28: ok,you should enable routing, and enable ip masquerading.
<fdoving> mikel28: then hit apply and ok. then it should just work. You need to set the gateway on the second pc, to the LAN ip, of the pc connected to the internet.
<mikel28> fdoving:  i got that exactly now as how ur saying!
<mikel28> but http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/ipmasq-background2.5.html says that i need to add support for 'proxy arp' on this machine
<mikel28> for ppp/slip
<fdoving> mikel28: ah.. that's possible. Haven't used ppp/slip much. I'm sure you'll figure it out.
<mikel28> fdoving: im getting closer to my goal :D
<mikel28> soldering the darn cable costed me more time then when i would have bought a ne2000 isa card (50$ :S)
<mikel28> yes my time is valuable
<mikel28> :-))
<fdoving> nite.
<visitor> hey whats goin on everyone???
<visitor> anyone wanna chat?
<Sir_Brizz> not unless it's about Kubuntu
<visitor> isn't this a chat room?
<Sir_Brizz> it's a help channel
<visitor> ok
<visitor> is there chat room in here on a different channel?
<Sir_Brizz> dunno
<Sir_Brizz> freenode has mostly support channels and stuff
<Sir_Brizz> but it depends on what you're looking for
<mikel28> visitor: find some friends :')
<mikel28> :D
<mikel28> he could try #anything
<visitor> ohhh u r so fucking funny let me tell ya...
<mikel28> or #something, most big irc servers have those chans
<visitor> hahaha
<LjL> visitor: watch your language please
<visitor> ya sure
<mikel28> how do i use proxy arp? :')
<visitor> how do i look at the other channels on here???
<mikel28> i wanne route traffic from a slip interface to my gateway
<mikel28> visitor, google for 'irc tutorial'
<xcorpion> hola
<xcorpion> Alguna sala en espaol
<Admiral_Chicago> !es > xcorpion
<dom> !ati
<visitor> this crap is stupid
<xcorpion> soy nuevo
<visitor> i dont know how to change to a different channel or room
<xcorpion> primera vez que utilizo esto
<xcorpion> como entro
<Admiral_Chicago> visitor: /join #channel
<dom> visitor, you can try doing /list or search http://irc.netsplit.de/
<mikel28> visitor: its crap because you dont know how it works, and how to use it
<xcorpion> a esas salas que me dicen
<mikel28> ?
<mikel28> visitor: get lost
<mikel28> :D
<Admiral_Chicago> xcorpion: /join #nombre
<visitor> mike f**k U!
<xcorpion> gracias
<dom> !mod
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<nekez> anyone tried crossover office and works package??
<flaccid> horray finished website
<flaccid> fdoving: you do the kubuntu wiki for edgy upgrade?
<Admiral_Chicago> nekez: MS works?
<fdoving> visitor: please watch your language. we try to keep this channel family friendly.
<visitor> that didn't work for changing the channel thing
<fdoving> flaccid: the kubuntuupgrade page, yes.
<Admiral_Chicago> well you change the channel to what you want
<xcorpion> !ati
<Admiral_Chicago> say /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<fdoving> xcorpion: the bot is, dead or silent somehow.
<dom> what's with the bot?  is it asleep?
<flaccid> fdoving: i think you have an  error on step 6
<fdoving> flaccid: oh, what error?
<gate-mobil> hi
<flaccid> fdoving: i think that you need to space the commands out
<steel8> hi
<flaccid> between the pipes
<gate-mobil> how can i change the admin password
<flaccid> gate-mobil: what admin account?
<fdoving> flaccid: works for me. what is the error you get?
<gate-mobil> i logged in as a normal user
<Admiral_Chicago> gate-mobil: you mean root?
<gate-mobil> for system changes i need a password
<gate-mobil> no not root
<nekez> omfg
* nekez sighs
<nekez> gate does your acct have sudo privledges??
<nekez> to change an accts password
<gate-mobil> i think yes
<nekez> open terminal and type " passwd "
<flaccid> fdoving: i can't remember the actual error, but myself as well as many other people have had to space out the command.
<nekez> it asks current pass and for new pass
<nekez> but to do things that root needs to do it auto asks for a pass
<nekez> which is just the user pass not the root pass
<flaccid> fdoving: oh i remember, it returns nothing and just sits there on new line if you don't space out the command
<kevman_> I installed edgy and enabled universe and multi verse. But it fails to fetch from the repo " http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main Packages" and I have a billion broken deps on packages now
<xcorpion> alguien que quiera conversar en espaol
<nekez> sudo apt-get update
<xcorpion> que entre a !es
<fdoving> flaccid: are your sure it's because of the spaces? I think it's because of the 'apt-get -u dist-upgrade' i've considered adding a -y.
<nekez> eh kubuntu rite
<kevman_> Yes
<nekez> sigh
<dom> gate-mobil, you can also change your password in system preferences, on the "About Me" panel
<nekez> i love synaptic
<nekez> i cant recommend it highly enough ;p
<gate-mobil> okay
<gate-mobil> this password is the user password
<flaccid> fdoving: well myself as well as a few people have had it fail as is, but then spacing it out worked straight after
<gate-mobil> ?
<Bubba_Gump> nekez: i'm an Adept freak :D
<nekez> heh
<kevman_> It doesn't even work from the commandline. Maybe my sources.lst fubared?
<flaccid> fdoving: spacing it out just in case won't hurt.
<nekez> i cant stand that ;p
<nekez> mm
<nekez> kevman_ lets find j00 a sources list
<nekez> !sources
<kevman_> ... slow bot?
<fdoving> flaccid: would be nice if you could update the page. I'm on my way to bed, and you're the one with the error.. you know what worked for you.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<flaccid> !psd
<nekez> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<nekez> make sources there
<flaccid> fdoving: i don't know how to update the page. i just tried contacting you as per the wiki entry
<flaccid> fdoving: do i register or something
<gate-mobil> if i understand you correct; the password that the system ask for is my normal userpassword ?
<nekez> correct
<gate-mobil> cool
<nekez> is that the primary user?
<gate-mobil> can i switch it of
<nekez> i e the first one you made?
<nekez> sure
<nekez> you can change it whenever j00 want
<kevman_> That and this ipw3945 WLAN nic is going as slow as mollasses loading pages
<nekez> and the system autoupdates itself
<kevman_> nekez: the source-o-matic here doesn't have edgy
<nekez> eh
<elknof1> hey hi everybody
<fdoving> flaccid: is this https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade better?
<nekez> lemme think a second.........
<elknof1> does anyone knows how to mount an ipod in amarok 1.4??
<nekez> ~_~
<gate-mobil> i dont want to change .... i want to stop that the system ask ..... and keep the normal password
<Admiral_Chicago> elknof1: look for the media devices tab
<[Ag0ny] > anybody have issues installing eclipse?
<Columcile> Looking for info on installing Sun's Java in 6.10, not having a lot of luck thus far.
<nekez> sigh.
<kevman_> I can't install ANYTHING. everything has broken deps
<kevman_> mplayer, xchat, xine... Nothing.
<fdoving> Columcile: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<[Ag0ny] > Columcile, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk ?
<kevmanLAP> !sources
<elknof1> Admiral_Chicago: i've done that...  it just doesn't show up...
<kevman_> Oooh, they are the same.
<Columcile> [Ag0ny] : Can't find anything from sun in the repository, all repo's enabled
<Columcile> fdoving: I'll check that, thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> elknof1: what plug in are you using
<Admiral_Chicago> also, you might want to check oun gtkpod, that's the one i use
<elknof1> xine
<toxic_> huhu ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> no no use the ipod plug in
<elknof1> Admiral_Chicago: no clue about what u are talkin' about
<toxic_> im total new with kubuntu ;/
<Admiral_Chicago> setting -- configure amarok -- media devices -- plug ins -- Apple iPod Media
<flaccid> perfect i think yes, fdoving thanks!
<toxic_> how can i install new software with the paket manager?
<fdoving> flaccid: good. thanks for the feedback.
<nekez> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=265326&highlight=edgy+sources
<nekez> whoever needed sources for edgy
<nekez> there j00 go
<mikel28> toxic, you mean adept right
<nekez> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> toxic_: look for adpet or check this out
<nekez> gtkpod rulz
<nekez> works for anything but the cellphone ipods
<mikel28> its really simple, you start adept - type in the name of the soft you wanne install...
<Admiral_Chicago> adept manage
<elknof1> Admiral_Chicago: No new media devices were found. If you feel this is an error, ensure that the DBUS and HAL daemons are running and KDE was built with support for them. You can test this by running "dcop kded mediamanager fullList" in a Konsole window.    it just dont detect it..
<mikel28> rightlcick and install...
<toxic_> i'm german ;)
<toxic_> trying the check out whats adept
<Admiral_Chicago> elknof1: have you chekced out gtkpod
<Admiral_Chicago> !de > toxic_
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Hobbsee
<toxic_> ah kdesu adept installer ok ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> that will launch it correct
<toxic_> can you tell me a small software to install? ;)
<toxic_> for what i could search for
<toxic_> -for
<Admiral_Chicago> toxic_: install vilc
<Admiral_Chicago> VLC*
<toxic_> now we are where my problem begins: i always get "no result"
<toxic_> i can search for whatever i want
<kevman_> ,,, Man, I miss portage
<toxic_> the only thing i can see is KNotes which is already installed
<kevman_> apt refuses to install anything
<dom> kevman_, how's that?
<kevman_> dom: broken dependencies
<Hobbsee> hey Admiral_Chicago
<toxic_> why can't i see any pakages? ;(
<Admiral_Chicago> how is it going?
<bLaZeD> and in my messages log i see this http://pastebin.ulteo.us/228 ...im not sure if that is normal...or if it isnt what is causing this?
<dom> aptitude should solve all dependancies for you, kevman_.  what's it choking on?
<Admiral_Chicago> !repo > toxic_
<Zaire> anyone on here know how to use the kubuntu Drupal package?
<Admiral_Chicago> look for adding multivers and univers
<Admiral_Chicago> universe*
<dom> !ati > dom
<SperMite> how do i list what kind of cdrom i have in console?
<kevman_> liblaunchpad-integration0 libsexy2 tcl8.4 xchat-common
<kevman_> It can't get any of those
<dom> pastebin the error and let's take a look
* dom hasn't seen if you already posted 
<elknof1> bye ereyone
<kevman_> dom: http://pastebin.com/825371
<toxic_> is there a german help channel?
<HomerG> I'm getting ready to install kubuntu from the dvd, is jfs similar to reiserfs?
<Admiral_Chicago> !de
<Ubotwo> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<teledyn_> i am having massive problems - i cannot burn CDs with ubuntu.  k3b and nero linux just fry my blanks
<Admiral_Chicago> teledyn_: try gnomebaker
<toxic_> thx Ubugtu
<teledyn_> Admiral_Chicago: i don't think its an app problem.  i think something else is messed up
<kevman_> I get this error updating :
<kevman_> 99% [4 Packages gzip 0]  [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com]  [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com] 
<kevman_> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i can't help you very much on anything eles, i don't know much about CD programs
<dom> kevman_, oh.  so you haven't got a working update.  that's unfortunate. does this behave any differently if you use a more intelligent tool like aptitude or adept?
<kevman_> dom: nope
<teledyn_> crap.  crap crap crap
<kevman_> DId it with the stock sources.lst, too. I'm thinking kubuntu might just be borked.
<kevman_> !sources
<Ubotwo> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<kevman_> !easysource
<Ubotwo> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kevman_> blah. All old!
<teledyn_> ah!  i think it was because of vmware!
<teledyn_> i suspended the VM and this time it burned successfully
<teledyn_> or not???
<teledyn_> no, it still won't play the cd
<kevman_> Its amazing Edgy was releaseed
<kevman_> released*
<kevman_> Wait... Is there an easy way to disable ipv6 in Edgy?
<[Ag0ny] > is there anyway to revert my install back to total defaults?
<[Ag0ny] > (without using a CD)
<kevman_> Does this sources.lst look normal? http://pastebin.com/825381
<dom> kevman_, sure.  you might want to disable the CD rom repository
<campbch> OK, i still cant find anything online - if i want to run something at x login, where would i put the commands?
<campbch> for example, i want to run beryl-manager, emerald, and kiba-dock, how do i tell it to do those three when i log in rather than having to alt+f2 them in?
<dom> campbch, you mean you want something to run when you login?
<kevman_> Then why can't I install anything? Why does the MAIN REPO fail?
<campbch> as in, you log in, it starts the kicker, loads the wallpaper, etc.
<dom> campbch, you can put scripts or links to programs in ~/.kde/Autostart
<campbch> ok
<dom> if you check the system preferences, there may be something in there explicitly.  otherwise, campbch, the session manager should be set to automatically save your session on logout and restore it on login (e.g. launch any applications that were still running at logout)
<campbch> it does to some but not others
<campbch> like, beryl will run, but not kiba or emerald (and emerald is beryl's border widget :o you can imagine)
<rBlong2us> hi I changed to Ubuntu 'cause there were a few things about Kubuntu that hughly annoyed me. For instance the printer didn't work, with ubuntu outta the box, then the HUGE pop ups from files and when touching the bar below where pretty annoying.
<campbch> well, all your pop-ups are belong to mis-gestures? i havent seen that... i must say though, i wish ksynaptics worked :( it moves my cursor
<kevman_> SO noone can tell me why kununtu edgy's apt is broken? Are the archives caches somewhere?
<kevman_> Becuase they fetch pretty quickly.
<Admiral_Chicago> rBlong2us: i switched from Ubuntu because GNOME is hard to use
<campbch> :( i flipped a coin. now, i'm hukd on kubuntu
<campbch> seriously though, i've got nearly everything working the way i like it
<campbch> if i wanted to end a program through the terminal or alt+f2 run menu, what would the command be? it's not halt?
<kevman_> killall
<kevman_> And if its still there, killall -9 kills it for sure
<TheMole> if it's a graphical program use xkill, it'll turn your cursor into a crossbones and just click it.
<BluesKaj> I'm trying to upgrade devede from the 2.1 version ...I thought i had already done so but the "about" says its 2.1 ...what gives?
<Lam_> and the equivalent of xkill is ctrl+alt+esc for the same crossbones
<TheMole> Is it?
<Lam_> try it out
<TheMole> Not on my edgy box.
<Lam_> mine does it
<Lam_> oh, unless you don't have the standard windows manager
<TheMole> I use kwin.
<mattk> hello
<Lam_> i have no idea then. mine does it
<TheMole> Ahh, just looked, I don't have it assigned in the keyboard shortcuts, maybe I changed it at some point.
<rBlong2us> Admiral_Chicago: ubuntu hard.... are you kidding me?
<BluesKaj> I DL'd the 2.6 version but it doesn't install ...doesn't "tar xvjf " filename.tarbz2 also install or do I have to sudo aptget the extracted install file as well
<Admiral_Chicago> rBlong2us: i hate the GUI, Ubuntu is easy as heck to use
<campbch> it says my links are all malformatted.
<campbch> what do i need to add? i just made it, named it, and typed the command into link
<Lam_> i hated gnome too. i used it for 2 months before switching to kde
<campbch> becuase all they are are binaries
<Admiral_Chicago> TheMole: KSysGuard can kill processes in GUI
<kevman_> Well, An OS that I can install stuff in. Nice
<Admiral_Chicago> kevman_: the repo may be down
<kevman_> Since Monday?
<Lam_> you might need to fix/update your sources.list
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, what source did you use?
<dom> really, TheMole?  it is on mine.
<dom> oh, sry
<dom> behind the conv
<Lam_> that's ok. :P
<kevman_> Well, I rebooted. But it was ubuntu main
<kevman_> Is there an edgy WORKING sources.lst somewhere I can have?
<dom> campbch, you're in a terminal in the .kde/Autostart dir?
<dom> ln -s `which <kiba-dock>`
<rBlong2us> have I made a mistake by picking gnome ?
<ruzle_> How do I find the files and the other hard drives that I used in windows?
<dom> or just ln -s /full/path/kiba-dock
<Admiral_Chicago> rBlong2us: not really, it's jist about your prefernces
<delight> since kde 3.5.5 (both dapper/edgy) i have kde thinking on login i have the laptop lid closed ... so when i activate some suspend to ram when lid closed first thing on login is my laptop goes to suspend mode ... after that everything works as expected ... even lid closing ... gnome is working right
<dom> ruzle_, if you open Konqueror, you should be able to browse around for it
<delight> does somebody know where i could look for that problem ?
<Admiral_Chicago> except your in a KDE channel
<Admiral_Chicago> delight: iirc that is a known bug
<delight> Admiral_Chicago .. is there a workaround too ?
<Admiral_Chicago> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=suspend+to+ram
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure
<Admiral_Chicago> it's being fixed atm
<ruzle_> How do I find the files and the other hard drives that I used in windows?
<delight> I will look in to it ... thnx
<Admiral_Chicago> ruzle_: you want to mount the drive
<Admiral_Chicago> !mount
<Ubotwo> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Admiral_Chicago> look for the NTSF guide
<Admiral_Chicago> no no, that's not it
<Admiral_Chicago> !ntsf
<campbch> is it possible to tell through commands to wait | command before doing command? like, wait 2 | command?
<draik> How do I install Kubuntu via CLI? I can't seem to get a GUI when I try to install from the Livecd
<Admiral_Chicago> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Admiral_Chicago> ruzle_: that's the link you want. bbl
<ruzle_> Ok, so what is that !thing ? I just installed this Kubuntu OS :D Feeling kind of stupid now :)
<BluesKaj> How doe one insatll a program after extracting the tar.bz2 file ?
<TheMole> ruzle_: Was the drive in when you installed kubuntu?
<ruzle_> jepp
<draik> I need help installing Kubuntu on a new partition. Kubuntu Edgy won't load xorg
<ruzle_> I got 4 hd s.. just formatted and installed kubuntu on one of them
<draik> Anyone have this issue before?
<BluesKaj> Admiral_Chicago, How does one install a program after extracting the tar.bz2 file ?...I've forgotten the commands
<TheMole> Open konqueror and goto /media and see if they are listed in there.
<dom> draik, as super user or with sudo, do "aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<draik> dom, issue is that I can't get a GUI
<draik> can it be done from the livecd CLI?
<ruzle_> It only shows the kubuntu partition
<Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj: what is the extension
<TheMole> Yeh you need the link above then.
<dom> draik, what do you have, does your system boot to command line or you're trying an install?
<Admiral_Chicago> a .deb is sudo dpkg -i <name.deb>
<dom> sry, gtg
<Admiral_Chicago> make sure to cd to the directory first
<draik> Fresh install
<ruzle_> ok i will look at it :D
<rcourtna> hello.  I've uninstalled my ndiswrapper packages, and rebooted.  In my dmesg log, however, I see that ndiswrapper is still loading.  How do I completely get rid of it
<Admiral_Chicago> might want to check out media:\ as well
<BluesKaj> Admiral_Chicago, instal.sh
<BluesKaj> install.sh
<TheMole> ruzle_: Yes, try media :\ also..
<ruzle_> ok got the partition stuff downloaded
<ruzle_> :)
<BluesKaj> Admiral_Chicago, I know how to extract (tar xvjf filename.tar.bz2) , but once that works i forget what the install commands are
<ruzle_> In media I got my cdrom
<ruzle_> It says on the site that I should run
<ruzle_> The script is non-interactive, and usage is simple. Type the following line.
<ruzle_> sudo bash diskmounter
<ruzle_> Is it in the run kommand that I would write that? And where do I see if i has happend enything?
<ruzle_> wohhoo :D:D No I see the partitions! Thanks for the help guys!
<crowbar> I just installed juk, but after addeding all my mp3s, juke doesn't play.  the progress bar just doesn't move at all
<crowbar> never mind, it just won't play mp3s
<crowbar> flac files work
<BombTron> doesn't anyone know anything about open source volunteering
<BombTron> coding and such
<michael__> After a new install what is the default root password?
<BombTron> isn't one
<BombTron> make one
<BombTron> passwd root or some such thing
<BombTron> look at man for passwd
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> you don't have to make a root password
<michael__> BombTron: passwd: You may not view or modify password information for root.
<Jucato> !sudo | michael__
<LjL> !sudo
<Ubotwo> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<BombTron> yea I just tried that and got that message
<BombTron> I found I had to turn on root login on kde
<BombTron> just to hard to do certain things in sudo
<Jucato> what's to hard using suod?
<Jucato> sudo*
<BombTron> it just would not work for copying large files, I don't know why
<BombTron> turned on root login and loged in a it worked
<BombTron> large amounts of files
<Jucato> BombTron: have you even tried launching Konqueror as root?
<BombTron> moving partitions
<BombTron> yup
<BombTron> didn't work
<BombTron> but the other guy is having the problem not me
<BombTron> help him
<brett__> Hello All
<firebird619> I want to have Beryl start with KDE. Do I just have to type #!/bin/sh and on the next line type beryl-manager and then save it to ~/.kde/Autostart and make it executable?
<michael__> So when I type in "su" and it ask for a password, there is none?
<BombTron> um not by default I thinkm
<BombTron> think
<BombTron> did you give it one
<BombTron> it's something particular with ubuntu
<ivanoats> when
<Jucato> michael__: you don't need to enable root. you can use sudo everytime you need to do administrative stuff
<BombTron> all sudo
<brett__> For some reason when i watch video the audio and video are not synced... the audio is slow.. anyone know anything that might cause this?
<Jucato> !sudo | michael__
<BombTron> what is the sudo password don't you enter it at install
<LjL> Jucato: won't work
<Jucato> LjL: what's wrong? is it buggy?
<brett__> !help
<Ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<macconline> hi
<LjL> !bot
<Ubotwo> This is just a temporary bot. Ubotu is currently unavailable. The only available command syntax is !<factoid>
<Jucato> ah krap
<Jucato> didn't notice that
<macconline> flash player without sound in firefox... why?
<macconline> yesterday fine
<Jucato> michael__: did you read that page on RootSudo?
<BombTron> try your normal password if not I would recommend the ubuntu wiki to find out how to fix your sudo login problem
<michael__> BombTron: I know that password, I just don't like the fact that my logon password will also give access to root.
<brett__> does anyone know about sound not syncing problems?
<BombTron> how do you pop my name in like that
<Jucato> michael__: that page explains everything you need/want to know
<michael__> Jucato: I am reading it now
<Jucato> BombTron: what do you mean "popup"?
<draik> Anyone know how to install kubuntu via CLI?
<BombTron> <jucato> Bombtron:
<BombTron> the bombtron part
<ivanoats> after I log into Kubuntu, I get a blank desktop with no panel
<Jucato> BombTron: tab completion. Bom[Tab] 
<BombTron> ah thanks
<draik> Jucato: What do you mean I can't do it using the Desktop CD?
<BombTron> Jucato: I wish I could remember the set sudo or root password command but I can't
<Jucato> draik: you can't install Kubuntu from the CLI using the Desktop CD
<draik> Jucato: Then how do I do it?
<Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj: ./configure && make && sudo make install
<brett__> !brett is Brett is a sexy bastard
<Admiral_Chicago> ruzle_: i'm glad
<brett__> !brett
<brett__> damn
<BombTron> brett is a fag
<Jucato> BombTron: and yet you have no problem remembering 2 separate password? :) j/k
<BombTron> they are the same for me
<BombTron> LOL
<LjL> !botabuse
<Ubotwo> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<LjL> brett__: ^
<michael__> One more question. Is there a graphical interface to mount a secondary hd?
<brett__> LjL: yes?
<LjL> BombTron: please don't
<Jucato> draik: with the Live CD? I don't think you can, if it doesn't boot into GUI
<LjL> brett__: see what the bot just said
<brett__> LjL: sorry... just wanted to know if it would work
<flaccid> !vmware
<Ubotwo> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<draik> Jucato: Nope. No GUI. not even "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" works
<BombTron> LjL: ? is that bad
<LjL> BombTron: yes
<LjL> !language
<Ubotwo> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> !guidelines
<Ubotwo> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jucato> draik: try setting xorg to use vesa, then startx
<BombTron> did I set off the bot
<draik> Jucato: Ok. I will. BRB
<BombTron> Ubotwo: are you a bot
<Ubotwo> BombTron: Error: "are" is not a valid command.
<LjL> BombTron: obiviously yes
<BombTron> LOL
<brett__> LjL: is there anywhere that i can get a list of its commands?
<BombTron> anyone know about volunteering in open source
<BombTron> I want to
<LjL> brett__: no. normally you would, but this one is just a temporary bot, since the main one is ill
<Jucato> BombTron: what specific project?
<brett__> LjL: ill huh :-)
<Jucato> BombTron: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<draik> Jucato: THANK YOU!!! I GOT IT UP AND RUNNING NOW!!! SWEET!!!!
<BombTron> Jucato: good question I'm open want to learn
<Jucato> lol draik! I think your CAPS got stuck, hehehe :P
<BombTron> Jucato: thanks for the link
<brett__> Will someone please help me fix my sound problems?
<flaccid> is there a free vmware player or a free alternative to be able to run windows emu ?
<BombTron> brett__: what is you sound problem
<brett__> BombTron: the audio and video are not syncing
<BombTron> brett__: in one app
<BombTron> ?
<brett__> BombTron: yes... in firefox
<Jucato> in flash I think
<brett__> BombTron: i guess i should try in another app as well?
<BombTron> brett__: well yes
<brett__> BombTron: i didn't think of that
<BombTron> brett__: see if it is system wide
<brett__> BombTron: I do not have any videos that i am aware of
<BombTron> brett__: i think you got to otherwise it's impossible to figure out
<brett__> BombTron: hmm ok let me thinx
<BombTron> brett__: b
<brett__> BombTron: err thinx
<Jucato> Flash is always out of sync for most people
<brett__> BombTron: think
<BombTron> brett__: no porn?
<Jucato> er.. make that some people
<brett__> BombTron: lol... i do but all of my video is on my ntfs drive and i am having trouble accesing that
<stodge> Hi - can anyone run the printer program from the Settings window? It just crashes on my computer. This is Kubuntu Edgy Eft
<BombTron> brett__: ah I just went through that, I had to move it off the ntfs, do ntfs search in package manager
<BombTron> to get tools
<brett__> ok
<Jucato> stodge: doesn't crash for me. tried it yesterday
<BombTron> or launch konqueror as root
<BombTron> sudo konqueror
<stodge> Ok I'll keep trying
<flaccid> kdesu konqueror would be better
<BombTron> flaccid: kdesu what does it mean
<Jucato> !kdesu
<Ubotwo> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Jucato> BombTron: ^^^^^
<BombTron> flaccid: or how is it differnt
<flaccid> run a program with elevated privileges
<BombTron> !kdesu
<BombTron> hmm
<flaccid> above explains
<michael__> Is there a graphical interface to mount/umount a partition?
<BombTron> flaccid: thanks for the info
<Jucato> CLI = use sudo; GUI = use kdesu
<flaccid> hehe np
<Jucato> BombTron: it might be a reason why you couldn't copy large files using sudo konqueror. *might* be...
<draik> Hey, did anyone here read about m$ making their version of firefox?
<BombTron> Jucato: yup wouldn't be surprised
<Jucato> draik: the hoax? yeah
<Jucato> that site has been up for more than a month and it's only now that people noticed...
<BombTron> Jucato: it would get some of them but not all
<flaccid> URI?
<Jucato> michael__: Disks & Filesystems in System Settings (Advanced)
<draik> flaccid: http://www.theregister.com
<BombTron> !kdesu
<Ubotwo> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<BombTron> ah ha
<Jucato> flaccid: www.msfirefox.com
<michael__> Jucato: Thanks
<flaccid> ty draik
<flaccid> and Jucy
<Jucato> Jucy..hehehe
<BombTron> sorry first time using irc
<flaccid> hehe
<BombTron> what else can superbot do
<draik> flaccid: np
<BombTron> Ubotwo
<LjL> nothing
<brett__> BombTron: i have mounted them but i do not see any files liste
<BombTron> !sudo
<Ubotwo> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<brett__> BombTron: listed
<Jucato> ubotu needs to come back.. ;(
<flaccid> hmmm wonder what the binaries you d/l for fake ms firefox are? viruses?
<BombTron> brett__: can you change permissions if you are in kdesu konqueror
<ivanoats> I'm getting a blank desktop after login.. any ideas? how do I restart X from the command line?
<flaccid> wtf is Ubotwo lol
<brett__> BombTron: i dont understand?
<l337f00l> hi all I just upgraded to Edgy from Dapper and when I try to login into KDE all I get is a tan background and the cursor but thats it
<Jucato> uh oh.. who pressed Ctrl+C???
<brett__> BombTron: i set permissions using system settings
<BombTron> brett__: you might need ntfs packages anyway from adept
<flaccid> ivanoats: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop && sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<brett__> BombTron: i downloaded them
<ivanoats> l337f00l i have the same problem
<BombTron> brett__: oh mount the drive
<l337f00l> :/
<BombTron> brett__: if it is showing nothing with no error message
<l337f00l> right now I'm in failsafe GNOME and I'm hating it
<brett__> BombTron: and installed them once you said something.... and now i tried to remound
<brett__> BombTron: no errors
<BombTron> brett__: you can use the system settings -> advanced -> disk and filesystems
<brett__> BombTron: i did
<BombTron> brett__: hmm
<brett__> BombTron: i do not know much about mounting but in there it seemed pretty obvious what to do
<BombTron> brett__: can you see a green light next to the drive or partition
<BombTron> brett__: is it enabled
<brett__> BombTron: no
<BombTron> brett__: enable that puppy
<brett__> BombTron: how?
<BombTron> brett__: admin mode and then right click it I think
<brett__> BombTron: thats what i would think too... nope... the only thing i see is enable at start up...
<ivanoats> flaccid - thanks, but no love after kdm restart, same problem of blank desktop
<BombTron> admin and then the button for enable towards bottom middle
<flaccid> ivanoats: check the xorg log
<brett__> BombTron: i just checked enable at start up... i guess if i log off and on it will be enabled
<flaccid> ivanoats: also to make sure select restart x server from kdm menu then log in and check again
<BombTron> brett__: I'm thinking that enable box that is not greyed out when you are in admin mode
<BombTron> brett__: do you see a red boarder
<ivanoats> flaccid ok, trying to locate xorg log
<BombTron> brett__: around the window
<shiny> i have a really really bizare keyboard problem - need a kde guru
<brett__> BombTron: yup
<brett__> BombTron: right click brings up modify and delete
<BombTron> brett__: no right click that was my mistake
<DarkMageZ> where do i dump the flash9.so for konqueror to pick it up?
<BombTron> brett__: highlight it and click that enable button towards bottom
<shiny> :-( keyboard doesn't work in kde - - works everywhere else, gnome, fluxbox, windowmaker -- but within kde the key presses do nothing
<brett__> BombTron: oh heh....enabled...looking now to see if it worked
<ivanoats> flaccid - locate xorg | grep log returns nothing.. do you know where the log is?
<Jucato> ivanoats: /var/log/Xorg.0.log I think
<brett__> BombTron: Great Success
<BombTron> brett__: ha
<brett__> BombTron: Man i was getting worried i lost them
<BombTron> brett__: LOL
<BombTron> brett__: I doubt i can help you with the firefox problem though
<brett__> BombTron: ok no sound on video files
<BombTron> brett__: hmm have you tried using automatix to get all the codecs
<BombTron> brett__: hmm codeces
<brett__> BombTron: no... my friend told me to get automatrix....but i cannot find it in adept
<BombTron> brett__: have to go to their website to get their package in adept
<BombTron> brett__: it tells you how
<brett__> BombTron: ok.... automatrix.com?
<BombTron> brett__: google automatixs
<BombTron> brett__: automatix
<BombTron> brett__: sorry
<brett__> BombTron: it was obvious what you meant-
<Jucato> !automatix
<Ubotwo> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<brett__> LOL
<BombTron> brett__: well I don't know about that, I have it running on two machines
<BombTron> brett__: no beaky
<BombTron> brett__: breaky
<DarkMageZ> it breaks when you goto upgrade :)
<Jucato> that's the official Ubuntu statement. if you still want to use it, it's your choice. (just don't blame Ubuntu if something wrong happens later on)
<BombTron> !poop
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<BombTron> ran out of poop
<Aondo> hmm k3d package seems broken :/
<brett__> BombTron: i am having trouble finding it
<Jucato> finding what?
<BombTron> brett__: http://www.getautomatix.com/
<BombTron> evil automatix
<brett__> BombTron: thanks
<Hunter> Do USB wireless adapter work in Edgy?
<brett__> BombTron: automatrix2 i want or is there an automatrix1?
<BombTron> brett__: 2
<BombTron> if you have edgy
<brett__> BombTron: i do
* Jucato prays for brett__'s success
<BombTron> Jucato: are you ubuntu worker
<Jucato> what do you mean?
<BombTron> Jucato: well affiliated with them
<Jucato> hm... tricky question. yes and no.
<Jucato> er I meant, no (not a worker) and yes (affiliated with them, in a way)
<BombTron> Jucato: yes but they don't pay you?
<Jucato> of course not.
<Jucato> they don't pay anyone to be here
<DarkMageZ> hmm, how do i get konqueror to rescan for plugins if plugins isn't listed on the left in settings > konqueror?
<Jucato> DarkMageZ: you can add the directory where the plugin is, then scan for plugins
<BombTron> Jucato: :)
<BombTron> Jucato: well i'm looking to volunteer so I get it
<BombTron> Jucato: but looking to do so to boot the resume
<BombTron> boost
<Jucato> BombTron: people giving help here are volunteers. stuff you do in here don't get into resumes
<BluesKaj> ./configure: No such file or directory...what gives ?
<BombTron> Jucato: not that but get on with a project
<BombTron> Jucato: learn and give and get
<Jucato> hm... I wouldn't call what you want to do as "volunteering" though...
<Jucato> well, not strictly volunteering
<BombTron> Jucato: ?
<Jucato> it's called "work"
<BombTron> Jucato: coding and such
<BombTron> Jucato: well if they don't pay you it's volunteering
<BombTron> Jucato: LOL
<DarkMageZ> Jucato, there is no plugins listed at all on the left. so how do i add a directory for it to look for plugins in and then tell it to scan for plugins?
<Jucato> not really. it's still work. not just the paid kind of work.
<BombTron> Jucato: symantics
<BombTron> Jucato: :)
<BombTron> !symantic
<Jucato> DarkMageZ: you add the directory where the plugin is located. you don't add the directory itself. this is on the Scan tab in Configure Konqueror
<BluesKaj>  ./configure && make && sudo make install ....doesn't work
<Jucato> the plugin usually ends in .so
<Jucato> BluesKaj: you have build-essential installed?
<BluesKaj> build-essential?...what's that ?
<brett__> BombTron: its still installing.... looks like it is going well though
<BombTron> Jucato: good
<hollywoodb> BluesKaj: "./configure: No such file or directory" means there isn't a configure script in your current directory
<BombTron> brett__: good
<BluesKaj> what's current directory ?
<BluesKaj> home dir ?
<purpleposeidon> blueskaj: pwd or ./
<hollywoodb> BluesKaj: ... current directory would be the directory you are currently in
<BluesKaj> yeah home dir
<Jucato> BluesKaj: you have to go into the directory where the configure script is located.
<Jucato> usually, it's the directory created by untarring an source code archive (.tar.gz)
<BluesKaj> well, you told me what i havent got, now tell me how to get it
<brett__> BombTron: ok good it is installed
<Jucato> tell us what you're trying to do in the first place
<BombTron> brett__: did you open it and install or just the initial instal
<bubu1uk> !sk
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<brett__> BombTron: just the initial install
<bubu1uk> !sv
<Ubotwo> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<BombTron> brett__: ah now you got to open it and install it's listed packages
<brett__> BombTron: cool
<bubu1uk> !sl
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<bubu1uk> hmm
<BombTron> !word
<BombTron> !wordup
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<firebird619> Is there a way to load the Kubuntu Live CD into RAM or something to be able to use the CD-RW drive the CD was started in, so that drive is free to burn files to a blank CD.
<Jucato> BombTron: don't play with the bot
<BombTron> Jucato: oh you are no fun
<BombTron> Jucato: what else are computers for
<LjL> BombTron, it's even less fun when you're kicked
<Jucato> that depends. the bot wasn't made to be played with
<LjL> leave the poor bot alone
<BombTron> ok I will
<Jucato> it's just a sub, anyway. ubotu is more fun...
<LjL> Jucato: says you :P
<Jucato> LjL: hehe well, ubotu can do more stuff :P
<LjL> yeah, search for packages. too tired to find that out
<BluesKaj> Jucato, I don't see a "configure script" in the directory
<Jucato> BluesKaj: the file should be named "configure"
<dennister> g'evening
<BombTron> brett__: did that work?
<markc> anyone using vmware server ?
<dennister> apparently a table in a mysql database is corrupted, or has crashed; anyone have a quickfix? i'm still very inexperienced with this
<BluesKaj> nope  Jucato, no such file listed
<dennister> markc: not me
<fiyawerx> if i install python 2.5, what do I have to do to make that my default 'python' ? Uninstall 2.4?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: I'm clueless, as I don't even know what you're trying to compile
<BluesKaj> devede26
<markc> dennister: mysqlcheck -A (try --help first)
<brett__> BombTron: still installing
<dennister> i have the --help in front of me :)
<BluesKaj> it supposed to be an update but the version i have doesn't update, after extracting the the update
<BluesKaj> if you get my drift :)
<Jucato> so it's not something you have to compile, then?
<Jucato> if it's an update, not a full new version?
<BluesKaj> it's really quite presumptuous ...it doesn't tell to dump the old version , keep it or reinstlla the new one
<BluesKaj> I tried dumping all the previous versions thinking i could replce it with the new one ...no such luck, the new one won't install
<scoates> hi
<BluesKaj> Jucato, whats the adept name for build essentials ?
<Jucato> build-essential
<BluesKaj> not listed in afept
<BluesKaj> adept
<Jucato> build-essential?
<scoates> I've been running kubuntu (actually, Dapper upgraded to Edgy, then kubuntu installed with apt-get) for a couple weeks now. I've noticed that after about a day of uptime, my GUI (especially konsole) gets really sluggish. Updates take a while, CPU pegs at 100% when moving windows, etc. How do I diagnose what's causing this?
<flaccid> !utc
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Dark_Vampire> !de
<Ubotwo> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<LjL> !msg the bot
<Ubotwo> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<BluesKaj> !build-essential
<Ubotwo> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<BluesKaj> ok build-essential installed
<fmeissner> Jucato: what was that nvidia driver command you told me?
<Jucato> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<fmeissner> thanks again
<fmeissner> I had to reinstall Kubuntu
<Jucato> make sure linux-restricted-modules-generic is installed
<fmeissner> yeah
<fmeissner> just checking that now
<dennister> ok, i really need some help with this mysql server database -- and it's actually pretty quick if someone knows mysql
<BluesKaj> gawd this is frustrating...what kind of update doesn't come with an install script or utility
<dennister> i bloody well can't figure out the syntax from the manual page
<dennister> grrrrr
<brett__> BombTron: ok still no sound
<fmeissner> it's installed
<dennister> brb
<scoates> dennister: just ask
<fmeissner> Jucato: the command was not found
<Jucato> did you install nvidia-glx too?
<fmeissner> ohhh...
<fmeissner> nope
<Jucato> I presumed you did :P
<BombTron> brett__: sorry phone call
<BombTron> ask around
<DekKeD> how do I get Alt+XXX (numbers) to work, eg Alt+64 for @ ?
<fmeissner> Jucato: I did the suo nvidia-xconfig
<Jucato> fmeissner: restart X
<fmeissner> Jucato: should I do the clt+alt+backspace now?
<fmeissner> okay
<Jucato> and cross your fingers
<ne78> How can avoid the launch of /usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance/guidance-power-manager.py ?
<Alter-Ego> i have several installations of kubuntu where the scrolling in firefox is really bad
<DekKeD> how do I get Alt+XXX (numbers) to work, eg Alt+64 for @ ?
<mentok> hi all :)
<mentok> anyone know the executable to get flightgear going? thanks :)
<Columcile> mentok: Should your passengers be worried?
<BluesKaj> damn! ... bash: ./configure: No such file or directory... what is going on here ?
<mentok> Columcile: my passengers?  they're a little more than worried ;)
<intelikey> what's the command to get the path from /path/file.name ?
<tamacracker> Does anyone here know how to mount a media device (mp3 player) onto Amarok?
<nyt> hi
<BluesKaj> amarok has an mp3 player built in
<robotgeek> intelikey: ls -l ?
<tamacracker> I have a mp3 player, as in to play mp3s on a device lol
<intelikey> hehhe robotgeek you crack me up  :)
<tamacracker> hardware mp3 player
<robotgeek> tamacracker: open up amarok and click -> Media Device on the left
<tamacracker> yeah, and what command do i type?
<robotgeek> tamacracker: command? just plug it it, and a window should popup
<brian__> having prolems with playing quicktime movies on browser (firefox 2.0)
<crazy_bus> How do you take a screenshot in Kubuntu?
<tamacracker> this is the thing, im tryin to get my mp3 player, to mount onto amarok like an ipod would
<tamacracker> this is my directory for my mp3 player: /media/GIGABEAT
<robotgeek> crazy_bus: use print screen button or ksnapshot
<crazy_bus> thank you
<robotgeek> tamacracker: unmount, open amarok and plug it in
<brian__> my firefox just gets a grey screen with mplayer plug-in ... and nothing else
<robotgeek> tamacracker: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:Considerations
<robotgeek> brian__: you have all codecs?
<brian__> yeah, I think
<brian__> can i test it somehow?
<tamacracker> thanks robot!
* Jucato wonders if robotgeek is really a robot, or if he's really a geek... :P
<robotgeek> brian__: download a quicktime movie and try playing it
<robotgeek> Jucato: right now, none of the above
<Jucato> robotgeek: heheh :)
<brian__> in kaffeine?
<robotgeek> brian__: sure
<brian__> ok
<brian__> got it and it works
<tamacracker> ack
<tamacracker> robot that doesn't help me
<tamacracker> right now it's askin me to enter a mount point
<brian__> when i right click and hit play it just says Stopped after a couple of seconds
<tamacracker>     /media/GIGABEAT  <- is that the mount point?
<robotgeek> tamacracker: yup
* robotgeek considers writing a media plugin for his mp3 player
<tamacracker> i don't know how to do that.
<tamacracker> <- noob
<tamacracker> <- noobular.
<robotgeek> tamacracker: i was thinking it would be a good way to learn c++ :)
<tamacracker> how exactly do i make a plug in :\
<tamacracker> it would take me weeks just to figure out lo
<tamacracker> lol
<PsiKloPx> Hey all, noob question here...how can i see which version of kununtu I'm running?
<robotgeek> PsiKloPx: lsb_release -a
<BluesKaj> anyone install devede26 lately ?
<PsiKloPx> thanx!
<shiny> anyone willing to help me get keyboard working in kde?
<excitatory> shiny: just ask your question, please don't ask to ask.
<brett__> I have some Assembly Language HW i need to do. Does anyone know a good (preferably free) text editor that reads assembly tags?
<brett__> for linux
<shiny> :-) asked earlier...
<brett__> heh
<shiny> my keybaord works everywehre except kde
<brett__> i didn't see
<excitatory> me either.
<shiny> works in gnome - in gdm - in kdm
<shiny> but once i've logged into kde - key presses do nothing?
<robotgeek> shiny: crazy.
<shiny> ...
<shiny> yup
<excitatory> brett__: ask the folks in #rockbox  they do some asm coding.
<shiny> stumped the sysadmin team here
<brett__> excitatory: thanks
<shiny> any ideas?
<shiny> just some logfiles to check that i may not have thought of?
<robotgeek> shiny: can you check the keyboard layout stuff in System -> Regional & Accesilibity
<robotgeek> just a guess, might not work :(
<shiny> robotgeek: i'm in gnome now (hence i can type).. how do i get to System -> Regional
<shiny> kcontrol?
<robotgeek> yup
<shiny> it's US English
<shiny> 104key
<excitatory> shiny: perhaps #kde would have an answer.
<shiny> :-) might be an idea -- we have a few kde devs on staff but they're unavailable
<shiny> all happen immediately after a dist-upgrade
<tamacracker> robot
<tamacracker> if my application for my mp3 player converts the files from mp3s and wma to SAT does that mean that Amarok will not be able to do the job?
<robotgeek> tamacracker: hilite my entire name plase (use tab)
<tamacracker> oh cool
<Admiral_Chicago> everytime i start X, i have to type kxkb and setxkbmap to be able to type in dvorak
<Admiral_Chicago> can someone hlep me change this?
<robotgeek> tamacracker: can you convert the file to SAT on linux (i dunno what SAT) is
<nyt> i have a problemin automounting my floppy
<nyt> pls help me
<tamacracker> I don't know :\
<Admiral_Chicago> nyt: post your /etc/fstab
<robotgeek> tamacracker: hmm, lemme google
<tamacracker> understood
<robotgeek> tamacracker: doesn't your mp3 player plays mp3?
<markc> how do I set a german keyboard automatically without having to type "loadkeys de" all the time
* robotgeek makes a note to not buy tamacracker's mp3 player
<excitatory> brett__: well, have you tried kate?
<tamacracker> no... it converts them to SAT so that the mp3 player can play em...
<nyt> here is my fstab : /dev/fd0  /media/floppy  msdos rw,user,noauto 0   0
<markc> dpkg-reconfigure something ?
<excitatory> tamacracker: so it's not an mp3 player then..heh.
<robotgeek> markc: you can put a script in .kde/Autostart
<nyt> @ admiral chicago : here is my fstab : /dev/fd0  /media/floppy  msdos rw,user,noauto 0   0
<robotgeek> Admiral_Chicago: same for you ^^
<brett__> excitatory: i am using kate... but i would like to see colors over the tags for easier reading
<tamacracker> let oh wait
<nyt> :-w
<markc> robotgeek: but I need it for shell access... I usually use startx for KDE
<tamacracker> Yes it looks like it doesn't have to convert them to .SAT
<robotgeek> markc: okay, then put in your .bashrc?
<Admiral_Chicago> robotgeek: i have zero script experience but i assume i can have it run in the terminal or something
<nyt> @ admiral chicago : here is my fstab : /dev/fd0  /media/floppy  msdos rw,user,noauto 0   0
<robotgeek> Admiral_Chicago: is kxxb interactive?
<markc> robotgeek: that would work but I was hoping there was a way to configure the basic debian bootup procedure to do it
<excitatory> brett__: um.. in kate, look at Tools, Highlighting
<robotgeek> markc: add a cron job for @reboot, though i am not sure if that runs it at shutdown or startup
<brett__> excitatory: oh cool
<brett__> excitatory: thanks
<nyt> here is my fstab : /dev/fd0  /media/floppy  msdos rw,user,noauto 0   0
<robotgeek> nyt: remove the noauto
<nyt> can you please help me to automount my floppy
<Admiral_Chicago> i have no idea
<nyt> here is my fstab : /dev/fd0  /media/floppy  msdos rw,user 0   0  <<this ?
<robotgeek> Admiral_Chicago: i mean, is it a gui app or a keyboard app?
<nyt> ok i'll edit my fstab
<Admiral_Chicago> nyt: yes that's right
<Admiral_Chicago> robotgeek: i run it in konsole
<nyt> wait on the file type ?
<nyt> can i change it to auto ?
<Admiral_Chicago> if i go to system settings -- regional and language --  keyboard layout everytihng is blank
<nyt> msdos i'll change to auto
<dennister> gues what ppls? i got it, i got it, i got it....yahoo! for the third time today!
<dennister> fixed the stb, then the mythconverg database, and for the first time:  <drumroll> live audio and video feeds from my tuner :)
<BluesKaj> i wish some of your luck rubbed off on me , dennister ...these guys are ignoring me
<Admiral_Chicago> nyt: no i mean give me a sec
<robotgeek> Admiral_Chicago: moment
<robotgeek> dennister: awesome!
<nyt> oh ok
<dennister> <--this noob likes to crow when she feels so proud of herself
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm all over these channels
<dennister> but what a sense of acomplishment :)
<robotgeek> how do i echo a newspace
<BluesKaj> a simple request that nobody cares to answer
<dennister> brb
<dennister> BluesKaj: will do my best in a bit, i'm just limited
<pacman> anyone have the link to flash 9 for linux?
<intelikey> BluesKaj what's it ????
<dennister> sometimes i don't answer because i know so little
<nyt> i change it but
<robotgeek> Admiral_Chicago: cd .kde/Autostart/ && echo -e "kxxb \nsetxkbmap" > keyboard.sh && chmod +x keyboard.sh
<robotgeek> just paste that in a terminal :)
<nyt> not automount:(
<nyt> do i still need to umount floppy
<nyt> every i'll other floppy ?
<Admiral_Chicago> robotgeek: don't you mean ~/.kde?
<robotgeek> Admiral_Chicago: yup
<Admiral_Chicago> nyt: hold on a sec while i do some research
<BluesKaj> I'm trying to upgrade to devede2.6 from the waht seems to be 2.1 , but he config script isn't in the extracted file so im stuck with old 2.1
<BluesKaj> dennister ...read the above
* robotgeek wonders why kde does not support nyt's floppy
<dennister> problem for me is i've never heard of devede...so i can't help
<robotgeek> same here
<BluesKaj> it's a tar.bz2 extracted file
<robotgeek> !compile | BluesKaj
<Ubotwo> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dennister> an app? what category of app?
<Healot> anyone compressed ubuntu ISO with 7-zip ultra high compression, yet? the ratio
<BluesKaj> media
<aratasam> Algum do brazil???
<aratasam> Any from Brazil???
<Healot> !br
<campbch> !libdvdcss
<Ubotwo> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Ubotwo> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Admiral_Chicago> nyt: /dev/fd0 /media/floppy auto rw,noauto,user,sync 0 0
<dennister> media can refer to many different things...a movie, a multimedia app for playing music films, ...
<dennister> !devede
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<intelikey> what's the command to get the path from /path/file.name ?
<nyt> wow thanks!
<nyt> admiral thanks!
<robotgeek> intelikey: oh okay, sec
<nyt> ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> nyt: i'd reboot to make sure it worked
<Healot> intelikey: something like NT CMD %~ni?
<aratasam> Thanx!!
<robotgeek> intelikey: i only know in python
<PsiKloPx> where can I find a list of konsole commands (more in depth than the handbook)
<intelikey> Healot is there not a counterpart to basename ?
<dennister> BluesKaj: now that i know what it is, have u checked the mid5sum of ur downloaded file?
<Jucato> intelikey: wouldn't you have more luck with those questions in #bash?
<robotgeek> intelikey: dirname
<Healot> python function. robotgeek?
<robotgeek> Healot: nevermind, i was lazy :)
<robotgeek> intelikey: found it on wikipedia
<Healot> %~pi in NT CMD i think... if only i know the bash equivalent
<Ubotwo> Healot: Error: "~pi" is not a valid command.
<Healot> heh "%" is a bot-command here?
<intelikey> robotgeek ty
<BluesKaj> dennister, it works but it is still in the old version altho the file i"m using is in the upgrade extracted file ...understand?
<intelikey> %stats
<Ubotwo> intelikey: I have 1 registered users with 0 registered hostmasks; 1 owner and 0 admins.
<Healot> oho i get it
<dennister> BluesKaj: yes, i understand, and you said a file was missing in, so u can't upgrade it
<BluesKaj> dennister, I'm doing the  ./configure && make && sudo make install
<dennister> i was struggling with the same kind of stuff last night...had to give up
<BluesKaj> and i'm getting this output : bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<robotgeek> BluesKaj: did you even read the page i sent you?
<dennister> if i were you 'd just purge the old version and then download/install a whole copy of the newer version instead of an upgrade version
<intelikey> BluesKaj and ls    shows a  configure file ?
<intelikey> Jucato what i was asking was linux specific not bash specific.   although there may be a bash way of doing that also.
<Jucato> ah
<intelikey> and i asked in ##linux
<intelikey> no reply ;/
<BluesKaj> how can one upgrade a file but there is no install script in the new version
<intelikey> it was one of those thing that are so obvious you miss it.   like "if it had of been a snake it would have bit you"
<BluesKaj> autoconfog din't work either
<intelikey> BluesKaj  is there a makefile
<robotgeek> intelikey: it did not strike me until u said basename (that i have used)
<intelikey> robotgeek i knew it was real simple just couldn't think of it....    (i'm gonna start blaming that on age in a few years)
<BluesKaj> install.sh, install
<robotgeek> hey Tonio_
<intelikey> so ./install
<Tonio_> hi robotgeek :)
<markc> robotgeek: I'm  baaaack :-)
<robotgeek> markc: works?
<markc> robotgeek: yes, the solution (for me) was to simply select "host-only" instead of NAT/bridge
<markc> doh
<BluesKaj> ~/devede26$ ./install    is stalled , not doing anything ...what next?
<brett__> Hey I am having trouble getting 3d graphic games to work on my machine can someone help me trouble shoot it please?
<brett__> !ati
<Ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> try the .sh one.
<markc> robotgeek: a typical iptables masquerade on the host gets me access to the outside world
<robotgeek> markc: you are going way over my head :)
<intelikey> BluesKaj seeing that you failed to answer both my quarries about your problem  it's hard for me to guess what you need to do....    sould i say    foo(foo & foo) ;foo    ???
<BluesKaj> nothing happened...~/devede26$ ./install    is stalled , not doing anything
<markc> robotgeek: the host and guest can ping each other on a private 192.168.0.0/255 net so on the host side I just used "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE" and I can ping the outside world from within the vmware guest OS (that ispconfig virtual application)
<intelikey> that's a joke.    it's a fork bomb.  don't run it.
<BluesKaj> intelikey,  nothing happened...~/devede26$ ./install    is stalled , not doing anything
<ubuntu> is there an easy way to make a boot floppy from a live kubuntu cd?
<intelikey> yeah i saw that three times BluesKaj    what you don't know where ^C is ???
<brett__> can someone help me with the graphics problem pls?
<intelikey> [control] +C
<intelikey> !ask
<Ubotwo> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BluesKaj> ^C ?
<intelikey> [control] +C
<brett__> I am attempting to play a 3d game called tremulous
<brett__> the game either crashes before loading or loads but lags so bad the mouse barely moves
<campbch> :'( anyone here know how to get scim working? it's always a pain, and i can never remember
<brett__> depending on my computers current mood.
<campbch> !skim
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<campbch> !scim
<Ubotwo> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<brett__> can someone help we trouble shoot it pls
<campbch> humm...
<BluesKaj> intelikey, nothing happens with [control] +C
<intelikey> killall install
<intelikey> konsole has tabs or you can open other terminals   there are multi-consoles   you can find a place to type that.
<campbch> ok, there is very very little information on the wiki for scim, does anyone know how to set it up?
<ubuntu> is there an easy way to make a boot floppy from a live kubuntu cd?
<campbch> it has something to do with xorg, one time, but...
<intelikey> brett__ you can also ask in #ubuntu seeing that no one in here can help.
<campbch> !floppy
<Ubotwo> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<brett__> intelikey: thanks
<campbch> hmm
<ubuntu> i can mount the damn floppy in more than one way.  how do i make it bootable?
<intelikey> ubuntu not sure about the live CD but yes you can make a grub floppy or a lilo floppy or a raw linux boot disk   i sujest one of the first two.
<intelikey> ubuntu i'd have to google for a howto  you can do that as good as i.
<ubuntu> i've done that, and can't find anything except how to make a floppy from a system that already has lilo or grub
<nyt> i'm here again
<intelikey> for grub is something like running grub and issuing a couple commands in the grub shell.    i don't use grub...    but ubuntu does.   grub is on the live iirc
<Zaire> !phpbb2
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Zaire> !phpbb
<Zaire> anyone know what the easy setup package is for phpbb2 I seem to have forgotten lol
<intelikey> hmmmm  ubuntu maybe install    grub-disk - GRUB bootable disk image  ?
<Zaire> ?
<intelikey> Zaire dapper returns.  phpbb2 - A fully featured and skinnable flat (non-threaded) webforum
<intelikey> phpbb2-conf-mysql - Automatic configurator for phpbb2 on MySQL database
<intelikey> phpbb2-languages - phpBB2 additional languages
<Zaire> thats the one
<intelikey> i only have dapper and hoary  so don't ask me about edgy
<Zaire> not gonna edgy need more work
<Zaire> is there a package like that phpbb2-conf-mysql for drupal?
<intelikey> yeah maybe the deer puppy will be better
<IA-Outdoors> hey what does it mean when I run adept installer and some of the options are grayed out?
<IA-Outdoors> e.g. firefox, thunderbird, etc
<IA-Outdoors> it's killing me
<Zaire> is there a package like that phpbb2-conf-mysql for drupal?
<intelikey> Zaire all i see is. drupal - fully-featured content management/discussion engine
<Zaire> hmmm
<intelikey> also two theems  nothing else
<Zaire> its a web forum but I figured I would try the apt repo as the manual would be extremely difficult to setup
<robotgeek> intelikey: maybe they are already installed?
<Zaire> !drupal
<robotgeek> err, IA-Outdoors ^^
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<intelikey> robotgeek they ?
<robotgeek> intelikey: tab complete error
<scorp007> what's the best chm reader for kde?
<scorp007> or linux in general
<nyt> thanks! admiral chicago!
<intelikey> k
<robotgeek> scorp007: kchm?
<nyt> IT WORKS!
<scorp007> ah ok
<nyt> YEEPEE!
<IA-Outdoors> is that "package seaching not available" a temporary thing?
<intelikey> IA-Outdoors it is
<IA-Outdoors> ah, k, setting up a new laptop for a friend and I was like "WTF"
<IA-Outdoors> i can wait
<intelikey> IA-Outdoors you can search locally     apt-cache search 'blah'
<Zaire> so what is it about kubuntu not liking dual booting....Ive done it with ubuntu and it worked but kubuntu always frags my winblows partition
<intelikey> or in adept
<IA-Outdoors> hrm
<IA-Outdoors> k
<intelikey> Zaire idk.  they are both the same at that level   </shrugs>
<intelikey> same installer same base system same grub ....
<Zaire> thats what I thought but one seems to like dual boot and other doesn't :S
<Dr_willis> Ive never had any issues.
<Dr_willis> compare the grub's menu/config files perhaps?
<robotgeek> Zaire: if so, install ubuntu and then install kubuntu over it :)
<intelikey> or actually i should say  same operating system  same boot manager and same installer script
<Dr_willis> i always install kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop and so on :)
<Zaire> well thing is it installs alright shows the windows boot in the boot loader but when I try to load XP it almost instantly hits blue screen of death
<robotgeek> Dr_willis: do you know if xfce ppl have got more than 10 keyboard shortcuts in yet?
<Dr_willis> robotgeek,  never noticed. i dont use it that much. I just like a few of the apps it has.. and its good for my vnc sessions. :)
<intelikey> Zaire hmmm that is out of bounds....
<Dr_willis> I find Linux and windows works nicer together if each has its own HD. :)
<Zaire> well its like it causes a critical error that just for whatever reason halts XP in its tracks
<Zaire> I can see that being true
<Dr_willis> but i do find it odd that grub could some how be affecting windows.. Unless thers some swapong of the drives going on. or other grub tricks.
<intelikey> Dr_willis i have found that linux works nicer without windows bothering it.... :)
<Dr_willis> I can hit F11 on my boot/bios and just tell it to boot the windows hd. no need for grub to be on windows hd mbr. heh.
* robotgeek has mac loading up from within linux. no need to reboot :)
<rr72> how do i update to feisty?
<Zaire> I have to with other distros no prob with dual boot but then kubuntu...go figure I seem to be a glitch magnet
<Dr_willis> rr72,  wow you do like living on the edge.
<intelikey> rr72 ah #ubuntu+1
<rr72> i know you intelikey
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> how are you ?
<rr72> i already changed my sources file and am doing dist-upgrade, what do i have to do after that?
<rr72> and it was a fresh edgy instalation
<rr72> intelikey~ sick of school
<Zaire> wait for it to crash and hope in process that it doesnt lol
<zerozero_> has anyone upgraded to edgy?
<rr72> edgy? that was a lopng time ago
<intelikey> if there are enough files in the repos to support it   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rr72> im doing that right now intelikey
<Zaire> lol edgy just released recently
<intelikey> last month
<rr72> intelikey~ what do i do after dist-upgrade?
<intelikey> that's all
<Dani> Hello all
<Dani> has anybody installed kubuntu on Dell XPS
<robotgeek> me can no afford :)
<Dr_willis> isent there a varity of machines that are Dell XPS's ?      thats their name for their high end gaming line isent it?
<Dani> i just want be sure that my wireless card will be compatbile before i install sorry i have dell laptop XPS
<Dani> XPS the first one not the XPS 2
<robotgeek> Dani: do you know which wireless card?
<Dr_willis> you refering to "NX" intelikey ?
<io_> Hey I'm trying to get enlightenment 17 installed, and I'm having a really hard time.  It seems as though some things are installed, while others are not (enlightenment binary)
<intelikey> and then the others returned....
<otep> where is package manager?
<Dr_willis> !adept
<Ubotwo> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Dr_willis> !apt
<Ubotwo> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<otep> ah ok
<intelikey> Dr_willis yup that's it.
<Dr_willis> otep,  time to learn how to use apt and adept
<otep> ok
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  theres not a freenx windows server yet - i think.
<otep> ;) thanks!
<Dr_willis> freenx  (and nx) i hear are best for Linux to Linux sharing.
<intelikey> johey:  well i hear all kinds of things in here.
<intelikey> ah thats  oh;
<intelikey> stupid completion char.
<johey> intelikey: You do? :D
<intelikey> oh; that was just an oh; that completed to your nick... sorry.
<Dr_willis> I tend to use vnc t have hidden 'desktops' in the background. :)
<Dr_willis> i did have a vncserver set up once where i just vncviewer machinesip:port and it would auto spawn a vnc session and show me the KDM login screen.
<intelikey> yeah kubuntu does that in a gui sort of way i think.
<i\o> How can I fix e17 in adept?  When I try to install it, it says I have a broken package.
<intelikey> !e17
<Ubotwo> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<i\o> intelikey, .. and that doesn't help me much
<intelikey> i\o you a developer tester or just like to run beta software ?
<i\o> intelikey, that doesn't answer my question
<intelikey> didn't answer mine either...     sudo apt-get install -f
<i\o> intelikey, hrm.. didn't do anything.  I just really liked e17 last I tried it.
<intelikey> if  sudo apt-get install -f   didn't do anything there is no "broken package installed"  but if you have a deb of e17 and it says it's broken  you'll have to take that to someone else.
<intelikey> i take that back.    i should say if sudo works and *
<i\o> *?
<intelikey> * == matches everything.    as in the above statement.
<intelikey> you want the lon version ?
<intelikey> if sudo works and if  sudo apt-get install -f   didn't do anything there is no "broken package installed"  but if you have a deb of e17 and it says it's broken  you'll have to take that to someone else. <--- long version.
<i\o> haha
<i\o> ah ok
<otep> how to install flash ?
<intelikey> !flash.
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<otep> everytime i open website with flash
<Dr_willis> Ok... what happened to the bot.
<Dr_willis> :)
<otep> there's automatic install of flash
<Zaire> looks like it broked lol
<otep> i install flash :(
<otep> then
<Dr_willis> otep,  the auto-install wont work
<Zaire> so anyone here ever used slackware?
<otep> so what will i do?
<Dr_willis> the ubuntu/kubuntu wiki/forims have details on how to isntall flash
<otep> pls help
<Dr_willis> when in doubt CHECK the forums and wikis.
<Dr_willis> i just download and install th flash 9 beta myself. :)
<Dr_willis> so far its worked good for me
<intelikey> well this net split is a good time for me to disolve into a bed ....
<otep> the ubuntu/kubuntu wiki/forims have details on how to isntall flash  <<where to find this ?
<Dr_willis> google.com and search for kubuntu wiki or kubuntu forums
<Dr_willis> or look in the TOPIC
<Dr_willis>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<otep> oh ok! dr willis ;) thanks again
<otep> i downloaded standalone player for linux
<otep> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html <<here's
<otep> what's next?
<Jucato> otep: hi
<bimberi> !flash9
<Ubotwo> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<otep> hello jucato
<Healot> with Adobe takeover
<Healot> macromedia's stuff development seems faster :)
<otep> after i download flash
<otep> what next?
<otep> what's next
<Healot> extract and copy the .so file to mozilla/firefox plugin directory
<Healot> well, read the text file supplied...
<Homer> Gregarious Goat ?
<Homer> Oct 2007 release?
<Dr_willis> or set up the repos.. so you can apt-get install the flash stuff. :)
<Dr_willis> Homer,  what kind of answer are you expecting?
<pop_> I'm having trouble getting my Compaq Armada 7400 (Read: OLD) sound to work, anyone know how to fix this?
<pop_> Soundcard is ESS 1879
<Dr_willis> The various Linux on Laptops sites, and ubunt/kubuntu laptop forums    are proberly a good place to start.
<Dr_willis> since you know the chipset. check out the alsa homepage/forums for that - may bee a good lead also.
<Dr_willis> how old is old? 3 yrs? 10 yrs?
<pop_> P2 ^_~
<Dr_willis> my P1 100 - had working sound. :)
<pop_> I'm jealous =p
<Dr_willis> i should of kept that thing... heh
<pop_> got everything else running beautifully, ethernet, wireless card, but sound is evading me.
<Dr_willis> wife sold it to her relatives as a spare pc.. It was barely worth keeping. heh
<T3hWiz0rd> anyone have a fix for the kde power manager bug in 3.5.5 yet?
<Zaire> whats the command to find out the version of a package?
<beefsprocket> Zaire: apt-cache show package-name
<Zaire> k thanks
<beefsprocket> np
<avatar___> Hi guys :)
<avatar`> ;-)
<avatar`> when i press my "multimedia"-button amorok starts, where do i reconfigure it to startsomething else?
<avatar`> (running a laptop) :)
<avatar`> if it matters to know.
<Zaire> apparently the drupal package for dapper is 2 years out of date
<tamacracker> Will anyone recommend a good Email client?
<tamacracker> I'm gettin bored of hotmail... and I think I wanna use the one that is for kubuntu
<emonkey> tamacracker, kmail which is part of kontact
<Zaire> anyone know of a good up to date source repo for drupal?
<flaccid> how to turn of UTC?
<flaccid> !utc
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> !repositories
<Ubotwo> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<avatar`> tamacracker: sylpheed is a very good client
<flaccid> sorry turn off utc
<Zaire> !drupal
<noiesmo> hey all looking for an application to track a users movements on system for both keystrokes and websites etc
<Zaire> !repos
<tamacracker> avatar is it realiable and simple to use?
<avatar`> tamacracker: try sylpheed-claws, i recommend that alot. and when i used it, it was simpled and reliable.
<tamacracker> ok, ill check it out :D
<avatar`> tamacracker: i dont do mail over pop3 anymore, but used it some years ago..
<avatar`> tamacracker: by the years it must have been even better.
<avatar`> tho i cant see what could make it better when it allready were complete.
<avatar`> very realiable and very simple to use.
<T3hWiz0rd> what wireless cards are actually known to work with linux without any major problems?
<T3hWiz0rd> I've got a computer addition coming soon that  Iwant to store in a part of my house that would require it to go wifi
<avatar`> T3hWiz0rd: i have an Intel-card that works.
<beefsprocket> T3hWiz0rd: atheros are good
<T3hWiz0rd> what about linksys chips?
<T3hWiz0rd> linksys cards*
<avatar`> well. brb
<tamacracker> is there any flaws with pop3?
<tamacracker> compared to yahoo mail or hotmail etc..
<BluesKaj> why don't the repositories carry the latest versions of programs ...I know that devede2.6 is available thru a tarball, but on adept the version is a much older 2.1
<beefsprocket> T3hWiz0rd: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/ is your one stop site for wireless adapters and linux
<Jucato> hotmail, yahoo, gmail == email service; email client = kmail, evolution, thunderbird, etc.
<Jucato> pop3 != email service/email client
<T3hWiz0rd> what chipset do linksys typically use?
<BluesKaj> the tarball is missing an install script or some other essential utilty that prevents me from installing the latest version!
<beefsprocket> T3hWiz0rd: an unsupported one
<tamacracker> i would assume that pop3 is better... or am I wrong?
<T3hWiz0rd> :-(
<T3hWiz0rd> but I like linksys
<T3hWiz0rd> that sucsk.
<BluesKaj> pop3 works for me in thunderbird
<Jucato> tamacracker: pop3 isn't an e-mail service like yahoo or hotmail
<tamacracker> im just tired of having to log in and check my email through a website.
<tamacracker> jucato
<BluesKaj> thunderbird !
<Jucato> tamacracker: hotmail doesn't offer POP3 for it's free versions
<beefsprocket> T3hWiz0rd: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=D-Link
<tamacracker> right...
<Jucato> neither does yahoo.
<BluesKaj> !thunderbird
<Ubotwo> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<tamacracker> but can i setup a new account with kmail for example
<beefsprocket> T3hWiz0rd: go with prism-gt or atheros
<tamacracker> like danny@kmail.com
<tamacracker> ?
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> kmail is not an e-mail service
<tamacracker> it just recieves from an email service?
<Jucato> kmail is an e-mail client. a software. a program
<Jucato> yes
<tamacracker> can it receive from hotmail?
<tamacracker> or only from like isp email accounts?
<Jucato> with a bit of word, and 3rd party apps, yes. but not directly (like Gmail)
<BluesKaj> Jucato, why are edgy repos offering up older versions of some programs than dapper did ?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: depends on whether the new version of the app made it before the freeze phase
<tamacracker> so am I better off with gmail then?
<Jucato> if it didn't, the version remains the same
<Jucato> tamacracker: depends. I'm not familiar with getting hotmail or yahoo to work with kmail/thunderbird/evolution. but it has been done and it's possible
<Zaire> lol when the mundane e-mail services are not working out for you thats the time to buy a domain and start your own server lol
<tamacracker> i just don't trust website email accounts anymore
<BluesKaj> well i had the newer version , but inoder to update i had uninstall the the existing and now I'm stuck with an even older version cuz the so called update won't install :(
<Admiral_Chicago> tamacracker: i believe it can get from hotmail
<tamacracker> Admiral, what can?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: needs something like fetchmail I think
<Admiral_Chicago> i think i read tha somewhere on the KDE devs
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay
<Admiral_Chicago> is hotmail POP?
<BluesKaj> what ISP are using? ...they usually offer email boxes , tamacracker
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> hotmail and yahoo don't offer free POP3 services anymore
<tamacracker> comcast... lol but
<tamacracker> i dont think it's safe to use them either
<tamacracker> :D
<BluesKaj> why lol ?
<Jucato> tamacracker: set up your own e-mail server then.
<tamacracker> i just don't like corporations taking a peek at my emails.
<BluesKaj> why do you think that
<Jucato> tamacracker: because even if you use an e-mail client, you're still going to use an e-mail service
<tamacracker> yeah Jucanto
<Jucato> an e-mail client just basically makes it possible for you to access e-mail services without a browser. but it still needs to be connected to a service, which you need to sign up for, unless you make your own e-mail server
* Jucato wonders if it's feasible to have an e-mail server that isn't up 24/7....
<SperMite> Is there a way where i can view files videos etc. off my linux box on my windows machine
<tamacracker> yeah I wanted to fetch my mail from hotmail
<tamacracker> so i dont have to go to a website
<tamacracker> in order to log on
<Dr_willis> Gee.. i manage to get like 300+ spams a day at my hotmail account.
<tamacracker> exactly.
<Dr_willis> thats in addation to the 400+ that do get tagged as spam..
<Jucato> hotmail has very poor spam filtering
<tamacracker> i get a bunch of porn and survey crap
<tamacracker> im sick of havin to go one by one
<Dr_willis> Hotmail is so poor.. i advise using somthing else.
<Jucato> Yahoo, on the other hand, sometimes overdoes it..
<SperMite> tamacracker you need gmail
<tamacracker> gmail?
<Dr_willis> gmail is good. :)
<Jucato> Google mail
<tamacracker> :D
<Dr_willis> linuxmail.org is 'useable'
<tamacracker> "useable" ? lol
<Jucato> I don't to advertise, but I've found Gmail to be exactly what I need...
<SperMite> Gmail is the best
<Jucato> and it's web interface is horrible enough so that I want to use an e-mail client instead :P
<tamacracker> well i guess gmail is something i should check out :)
<Dr_willis> http://www.abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzabcdefghijk.com           is the best free web email!
<Dr_willis> :)
<SperMite> not sure if you still need to be invited tho
<Jucato> lol
<T3hWiz0rd> linux really seems to of slowed down since 2.4
<Jucato> still needs invites
<Dr_willis> and yes thats a real site.
<tamacracker> ...
<T3hWiz0rd> i know that'll probably get me flamed but it is certainly a bit slower.
<tamacracker> that's not a real site
<tamacracker> Lol
<tamacracker> is it?
<Dr_willis> tamacracker,  it is.
<tamacracker> LOL
<Dr_willis> YES. it is.
<tamacracker> ABCs x 2
<Jucato> T3hWiz0rd: linux kernel? or linux os (GNU/Linux)?
<nekostar> mmm
<Dr_willis> Sign up for the world's longest alphabetical email address now and surprise your friends, coworkers, and your affiliates with the extraordinary long email address you will be using for FREE!
<T3hWiz0rd> Jucato: with each passing kernel version it seems to of gotten a bit slower for me.
<nekostar> so if one has an intel 64 bit cpu what install cd?
<nekostar> the amd64?
<T3hWiz0rd> Jucato: running it side by side to windows theres def a big difference in performance for me.
* nekostar is teh curious
<Jucato> T3hWiz0rd: I wasn't around that long to compare, but I've heard that 2.6 is significantly larger than 2.4
<Jucato> T3hWiz0rd: on any distro?
<T3hWiz0rd> Jucato: the linux kernel is growing a bit too big
<nekostar> Jucato the kernel?
<nekostar> yeah sure is
<nekostar> XD
<T3hWiz0rd> Jucato: suse linux and edgy both seem a bit slow
* Jucato is running a kde-core installation and it is certainly faster than XP
<tamacracker> hell yeah it is
<tamacracker> lol :D
<T3hWiz0rd> Jucato: *shrugs*
<nekostar> T3hWiz0rd it also matters how you install it
<nekostar> if you want fast with ubuntu
<nekostar> try a fluxbox or blackbox installation
<Jucato> Kubuntu isn't that fast, imho...
<tamacracker> Jucato you use an email client and it fetches your gmail? or did i misunderstand?
<nekostar> kde isnt that fast no.
<T3hWiz0rd> nekostar: i do like kde tho
<nekostar> kde-core all the way then
<T3hWiz0rd> i know gnome is faster than kde too though
<nekostar> T3hWiz0rd not neccisaryally
<tamacracker> gnome is faster? <,<
<nekostar> +correct sp
<Jucato> tamacracker: yes. it fetches your mail from gmail, allows you to send e-mails without logging into the web interface
<Zaire> lol
<T3hWiz0rd> tamacracker: a little bit for me
<tamacracker> gnome edy is slower than kde edgy for me.
<nekostar> personally i prefer gnome
<Zaire> desktop manager war?
<T3hWiz0rd> Zaire: no, im just talking about my personal noticing
<nekostar> but again
<tamacracker> Jucato... which client do you use
<T3hWiz0rd> i prefer kde over gnome
<Zaire> KDE is the shiz
<nekostar> if you want really fast
<Dr_willis> I got a littel applet for gmail that sits in the task tray
<nekostar> try um
<tamacracker> so i can make a gmail account and used the client?
<nekostar> enlightenment
<nekostar> thats blazing
<Jucato> tamacracker: that's the only way you can do it :)
<Dr_willis> gmail has pop support and so on i belive. If you enable it.
<Hawkwind> If you think enlightenment is fast, try E17 :)
<Zaire> linus torvalds father of linux even says use KDE lol
<tamacracker> oh sweet
<nekostar> Dr_willis that is indeed correct
<tamacracker> so google will install a client
<nekostar> sure
<tamacracker> instead of havin to use the web?
<Jucato> tamacracker: no
<nekostar> there is great documentation in the forums
<Dr_willis> No google does not isntall a client.
<nekostar> ubuntuforums.org
<Dr_willis> you can use any client. :)
<Jucato> tamacracker: Gmail doesn't install a client. you can use any e-mail client with it
<tamacracker> such as kmail?
<nekostar> Zaire
<nekostar> i am willing to bet he doesnt use ubuntu though
<nekostar> and again
<nekostar> gentoo is faster
<nekostar> done correctly
<Jucato> tamacracker: kmail, thunderbird, evolution, etc
<tamacracker> woot.
<nekostar> but this is not for that level of user
<tamacracker> sounds good to me :D
<Dr_willis> I use "CheckGmail" it just shows the new messages/headers. i can click to mark as read/ or openin the browser. heh.
<Zaire> Im sure he doesn't but KDE is more flexible then gnome and more customizable
<nekostar> um
<nekostar> since when
<nekostar> ive yet to find something i cant customize
<nekostar> in gnome
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> silly Zaire
<Zaire> since a while...I used to use redhat and it runs gnome and since KDE I can't even touch gnome its just gross to me
<nekostar> ..................................
<nekostar> redhat is a malformed pos
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> vanilla debian is faster than ubuntu
<tamacracker> Thanks Dr_willis and Jucato :D
* nekostar shrugs
<nekostar> but again
<nekostar> this place and this target user group isnt about that
<Zaire> wrong channel to spout gnome is great lol
<nekostar> tho xubuntu is the fastest default install desktop install
<otep> brb
<nekostar> Zaire all chans are good ones
<nekostar> XD
<Zaire> Xubuntu is using gdm
<Jucato> not really nekostar
<Dr_willis> Bah! twm rules and you knwo it!
<nekostar> really Jucato
<nekostar> twm......
<Jucato> specially if the channel is supposed to be for Kubuntu support only :P
* Zaire agrees with Jucato
<nekostar> icewm > twm
<Dr_willis> How do you even measuer speeds of such things.. :)
<Jucato> Dr_willis: stopwatch :P
<otep> dr willis
<otep> thanks
<otep> ;)
<otep> brb
<nekostar> im here b/c a friend asked me to install kde b/c their computer was virus ridden and they want the look and feel of windows
<nekostar> XD
<nekostar> not because i use it
<nekostar> tho i have
<Dr_willis> I sort of like "MatchBox" :)
<nekostar> and if i were to again
<nekostar> i would use kde-core
<nekostar> + gnome-core + synaptic + k3b + gtkpod
<nekostar> +++++++++
<Zaire> I would hardly say KDE has the look and feel of winblows
* Jucato uses kde-core. big speed difference from kubuntu-desktop
<nekostar> compaired to the other wm's sure it does
<nekostar> lol
<Zaire> not really
<nekostar> Jucato is in teh w1n section
<nekostar> XD
<nekostar> name one Zaire
<nekostar> and it better not be icewm
<Jucato> ??
<Jucato> what makes KDE have the look and feel of windows?
<nekostar> just randomly approving of your kde-core choice Jucato lol
<nekostar> well
<nekostar> placement of start button type thing
<nekostar> look and feel of backgrounds
<nekostar> menus
<Jucato> lol
<nekostar> etc
<avatar`> Hi :)
<Dr_willis> Egads! It uses Menus and has a start button!
<nekostar> for someone just switching yeah its like windows without virii
<Dr_willis> Why dosent MS Sue!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jucato> (it's not even called a start button)
<nekostar> oh im sure they would love to Dr_willis
<Zaire> no its the Kmenu
<avatar`> Need a little help over here.
<nekostar> Jucato i know ~_~
<nekostar> avatar` wat seems to be the problem
<T3hWiz0rd> stupid thinger
<nekostar> just ask dont ask to ask XD
* Dr_willis sets up the middle button to be the APplication Menu button. :)
<tamacracker> lol
<krissu> !grub
<Ubotwo> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tamacracker> jucato
<Zaire> buttons are nothing like winblows Im in XP right now -_-
<Jucato> oh, GNOME has a taskbar at the bottom.... it must feel like windows...
<nekostar> lol
<avatar`> How do i change what app that starts when i press the "multimedia"-button, i dont want amarok to start :)
<tamacracker> can you email me an envitation
<tamacracker> invitation
<nekostar> mm
<Healot> tamacracker: you want one?
<tamacracker> shit i can't spell
<nekostar> should be in the multimedia prog preferences
<Jucato> tamacracker: Gmail? I need a current/active e-mail add to send it to you
<tamacracker> healot if you can please
<tamacracker> oh ok jucato
<Jucato> tamacracker: can you PM me?
<tamacracker> sure
<avatar`> nekostar,.. where are they? :)
<nekostar> heh yeah
<nekostar> if anyone else needs gmail invites speak up
<Hawkwind> I'll sell you a pack of 500 invites for $50 :P
<nekostar> avatar` dunno offhand
<Jucato> lol
<nino> Hi all
<tamacracker> lol
* Jucato hasn't even used up his 100 invites
<avatar`> nekostar: damn.
<tamacracker> jucato
<Zaire> I have my own mail server so no thanks lol
<tamacracker> sadly
<Hawkwind> I've only got about 4,000 or so
<tamacracker> i can't send a private message.
<Jucato> tamacracker: you can't PM me, huh? not registered...
<Jucato> hold on
<tamacracker> LOL
<Hawkwind> Plus I have Google apps for my domain as well :)
<nino> I am thinking of switching to suse desktop enterprise, any comment??
<avatar`> i'll have to change client.. gah.. "Konversation" really stinks.
<tamacracker> im assuming in order to register you'd need to pay as well?
<Jucato> no
<nekostar> lol
<Dr_willis> why bother. :)
<Jucato> tamacracker: you don't need to pay to register your nick in IRC
<nekostar> Zaire ive got a few mailservers
<nekostar> ~_~
<Dr_willis>  pay ? pay who? heh
<tamacracker> that's funny
* nekostar hates it
<Healot> only use 100++MB for my google mail
<Healot> fuh
<Zaire> I run surge
<avatar___> there.
<nekostar> eh
<Zaire> surgemail is nice
<nekostar> avatar___ wb
<Jucato> tama, did you get my PM?
<nekostar> first off
<nekostar> gaim is teh win
<avatar___> nekostar: thnx :)
<nekostar> sudo apt-get install gaim
<nekostar> and check out the extra packages
<nekostar> works great for im's
<Jucato> nekostar: you're really getting out of place
<nekostar> xchat is pwnge for irc unless your running mor ethan a dozen chans
<nekostar> Jucato gaim does not depend on gnome
<Zaire> nope
<avatar___> nekostar: can you do some research about my little question? :)
<nekostar> k3b is the best linux app ever for burning
<nekostar> sigh
<Jucato> not absolutely, but on GTK
<nekostar> if no one else finds it faster i'll find it
<Zaire> k3b is also kde
<avatar___> nekostar: looks like it usese the button called "XF86AudioMedia"
<avatar___> tho it is not configurable anywhere more than maybe in a file somewhere..
<nekostar> i think i might have found it
<Zaire> hmmm time to do the routine check on my auth logs
<Zaire> and good no new brut forces lol
<Zaire> brute*
<nekostar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<nekostar> mm
<nekostar> seems thats all about setting keys
<avatar___> ill have a look
<nekostar> yeah that should do it...
<nekostar> Zaire arnt u an op here?
<Healot> !ops
<Ubotwo> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<Healot> oops
<nekostar> ........
<avatar___> nekostar: since they allready work and i dont have gconf-editor there must be any settings or pre-set's somewhere.
<nekostar> search forums for kde registry
<nekostar> or something like that
<nekostar> brb
<nalioth> Healot: yes?
<Jucato> Healot: better hide if you called them by mistake :p
<nekostar> nalioth was indeed a mistake
<nekostar> but would u mind helping avatar___ since yer about?
<nalioth> Healot: did you need something?
<nekostar> how does one edit the registry type thing in kde
<nekostar> nalioth no
<nekostar> i asked if Zaire was an op
<nekostar> he did that
* nekostar points up to his oops
<Zaire> huh wha was playin a mmorpg lol
<tatatoothee> howdy.  am having trouble sftp-ing to my host provider, which is dreamhost.  is not working from my kubuntu box but is working from my xp box.  could someone out there with kubuntu try sftp://dreamhost.com (preferably via konqueror) and see if you even get a user / password prompt?  i am repeatedly told " An error occurred while loading sftp://dreamhost.com:" and "connection closed by remote host."  am just trying to isolate if this 
<nekostar> ...................................
<nekostar> tatatoothee
<nekostar> are you trying to f tp in?
<nekostar> bc/ thats very icky with kon*
<tatatoothee> yes i am.  well, actually sftp, but i tried both ftp and sftp
<nekostar> i would 1. enable ssh in your dh config
<nekostar> then two use a different ftp client
<tatatoothee> my (s)ftp works with other sites but not with the dreamhost site
<tatatoothee> what's bad about the konqueror ftp?
<nekostar> their latest techs are not anything to be proud of
<nekostar> its bad.
<Zaire> my preffered ftp program for linux is gftp
<tatatoothee> security wise?
<flaccid> gftp sux :)
<flaccid> use kftpgrabber or krusader :)
<flaccid> !flash
<Ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nekostar> agreed Zaire[shower] 
<tatatoothee> i use krusader also (for more intense stuff; konqueror seems useful & good for day to day backups blah blah).
<ubuntu> I can\t write GRUB to the MBR Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<nekostar> but i was thinking at this point that i would get crucified if i mentioned another proggie that uses g in the name
<nekostar> XD
<nekostar> not tried krusader tbh
<Ashex> Anyone have experience setting up twinview?
<nekostar> gftp been fairly stable and decent to me
<nekostar> yes aye im good at that Ashex
<nekostar> :)
<nekostar> i even have an xorg file
<Ashex> Sweet
<nekostar> www.inuyasha-lives.com/linux/xorg.conf
<nekostar> take a look at it
<Ashex> I've got it setup, but i keep getting that scrolling effect where the display is larger then the screen
<nekostar> ask if j00 need mroe help
<Ashex> sweetness
<nekostar> ah
<nekostar> thats your resolution thing
<nekostar> make sure you selected 1280x960
<nekostar> not 1280x1024
<Ashex> and i can get rid of that but only when the resolution is all the way up
<Ashex> hmm, i'll give it a shot
<nekostar> and leave the resolution up :D
<nekostar> Ubotwo
<tatatoothee> this client discussion is appreciated, thanks.  but could someone just try a generic connection query to sftp://dreamhost.com and see if you get any response?
<nekostar> sigh i dont like those free formats
<nekostar> if one wants a damn good format try flac
<Ashex> it's at like 1400x1050
<nekostar> for audio
<nekostar> ah widescreen eh
<nekostar> well
<nekostar> you need to figure how to reconfigure xorg
<nekostar> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nekostar> but there was some wierd thing about it last i tried....
<nekostar> didnt really wanna write the file or so mething......
* nekostar shrugs
<Ashex> ah, it's not widescreen
<Ashex> that's just the only resolution where it's not larger then the screen
<tatatoothee> nekostar, you're not talking to me about xorg, are you?
<Ashex> but, i'll be right back
<nekostar> i am indeed Ashex
<nekostar> twinview is setup from inside that
<Jucato> tatatoothee: maybe you need something like millhouse.dreamhost.com? (depends on the server?)
<Zaire[shower] > before I go check out http://www.bcdesigns.org/ffc/
<tatatoothee> jucato well actually i normally sftp  to my own domain but, well, i'm not going to mention that domain because i don't trust my security yet and, well, you guys are a lot smarter than me. . . but my understanding is that sftp://dreamhost.com  usually works anyway, and i get the same reaction.
<Jucato> tatatoothee: no sftp://dreamhost.com doesn't work
<Jucato> for me at least
<tatatoothee> jucato are you on kubuntu?
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> I'm here, aren't I? :P
<nekostar> lol
<Jucato> but sftp://servernamehere.dreamhost.com works
<nekostar> hahaha
<nekostar> then its their dns setup
<nekostar> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<nekostar> i get error while installing from cdrom
<nekostar> some supplicant package was corrupt
<tatatoothee> okay, that doesn't exactly isolate the problem but it at least points to something.  i compared my settings aga
<nekostar> and now its really unhappy about debconf
<flaccid> !shockwave > flaccid
<nekostar> and initramfs-tools
<tatatoothee> jucato, are you saying that you're connecting to a distinct server on dreamhost w/ no problem?
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> as long as I connect to servername.dreamhost.com. not dreamhost.com only
<nekostar> wpasupplicant is the package with kubuntu onto a dell dimension 2400
<nekostar> any help here?
<nekostar> tatatoothee
<nekostar> dreamhost is really stingy about ip addresses
<nekostar> its their biggest problem
<tatatoothee> okay.  i double checked / compared my settings on my xp box and on my kubuntu box.  i probably need to triple check.  maybe i just f-d up something accidentally.  the weird part was that i didn't remember changing anything, and then suddenly was blocked.  okay thanks.
<nekostar> if you go to your panel.dreamhost.com and change your acct to ssh
<nekostar> then you can find your server addy easy
<tatatoothee> my acct is already ssh
<nekostar> then login via shell and check server name and yer fixed up
<nekostar> also
<nekostar> try firefox instead if you havnt
<nekostar> and if you have try wine+ie
<nekostar> or
<nekostar> install that user extension for firefox that lets u fake its ie
<nekostar> it might just not allow linux clients to do that or something
<nekostar> #dreamhost is on this server
<nekostar> but they dont really do much helping there
<nekostar> and are generally a bunch of sods
<avatar___> heh
<nekostar> [personal opinion (tm)] 
<tatatoothee> nekostar thanks.  it had allowed linux clients before.  that was what surprised me; all of a sudden, no go, and i hadn't changed anything.  sigh.  well, i should go to bed.  more for tomorrow i reckon.  thanks guys.  i am relatively new to kubuntu but i really like it (except for a few sticky things like this, which probably are actually on my end not kubuntu).  thanks to all of you who have worked on its development.
<nekostar> sorry im not in gnome on my othter other computer
<nekostar> or i would try from there
<nekostar> :/
<nekostar> is anyone familiar with wpasupplicant being corrupt on a kubuntu install?
<glenn> yeah
<nekostar> ah
<nekostar> i had to restart the install process
<nekostar> hopefully it wont be crap again
<nekostar> i burned at 16x with verification on norton on my roomates windows system which the disk passed with flying colors
<glenn> go to the konsole and write sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<nekostar> the iso was flawless etc
<nekostar> the system is installing for the first time glenn
<nekostar> so if it fails again chroot in and do that?
<glenn> ok
<glenn> have no idea
<Ashex> okay, that didn't work too well
<glenn> bye school =/
<root> hey evrybody :)
<nekostar> Ashex what didnt
<nekostar> root i hopeo your not really logged in your system as root and ircing
<Ashex> the xorg file you linked me
<Ashex> but, my lady friend is getting annoyed, so i'll have to fix it later :/
<nekostar> um
<nekostar> use parts of it for yours
<Ashex> Yeah, I'm putting it together right now
<nekostar> 1. make sure you correctly install nvidia drivers / modules as need to be done for ubuntu
<Ashex> I'll have to test it at a later time
<Ashex> I used automatix for that, and they're currently loaded
<nekostar> modify your xorg and use the parts under where it lists the
* nekostar sighs
<nekostar> well
<nekostar> anyway copy the bits over where it shows the options etc by the card
<nekostar> and the screen 0 bit
<nekostar> and down at the bottom of the file where it shows screen 0 leftof screen 12
<nekostar> and down at the bottom of the file where it shows screen 0 leftof screen 1
<Ashex> I just used yours straight, so i'm going to shoot for copying the section with resolutions
<nekostar> etc
<Ashex> alright
<nekostar> but my resolutions wont be correct for you
<nekostar> are you using widescreen?
<Ashex> nope
<nekostar> or 4x3 format
<nekostar> ah
<Ashex> standard 4:3
<nekostar> well
<nekostar> the highest that xorg seems to like with my personal fx5200 is 1280x960 in linux
<nekostar> i can get way higher in windows
<nekostar> who knows why....
<Ashex> heh
<Ashex> I think i have that card sitting around somewhere....
<nekostar> and also the frequencies are important
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> that card + that config works as is
<nekostar> XD
<nekostar> usually
<nekostar> >.>
<Ashex> hehe
<Ashex> I'll stick with my 6600 :P
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> this system im typing with has the 7900 or something
<nekostar> fucking sick
<nekostar> and the guy doesnt use it for shit
<nekostar> i could toss my vid card in and he wouldnt notice
* nekostar dies a little
<Ashex> heh, I know that feeling
<nekostar> sihg.
<nekostar> o well
<nekostar> i'
<nekostar> plan on making an actual sick system next year or so
<nekostar> $6000 is my budget
<nekostar> :D
<Ashex> sweetness
<ray_c> I have a broken system, and don't know how to fix it
<nekostar> still deciding on dual dual core opterons [quad if out]  or dual core xenons
<Ashex> I usually shoot for building a performance computer, then building it up from there
<nekostar> ray_c wats broken
<nekostar> that is indeed the idea Ashex
<Ashex> if you get quad, don't get an intel quad
<ray_c> all I can only login as root
<fannagoganna> what's wrong with the intel quad?
<nekostar> what is the error ray_c
<Ashex> the intel quad-cores will just be 2 dual-cores in one
<nekostar> eh
<Ashex> so it will still be using the external bus
<fannagoganna> so not a four-core you mean?
<nekostar> as long as a mobo holds two of em.....
<nekostar> meh
<Ashex> it will be slower then an amd quad-core
<nekostar> what i want is one 12GHZ core not 4 3GHZ cores dammit
<ray_c> it goes to a box that says connect to server, the box that asks to connect to a server
<Ashex> the amd quad-cores will be 4 cores in one proc
<Ashex> so it will all be internal
<nekostar> ray_c eh?
<nekostar> what can you only log in as root to
<nekostar> your system?
<nekostar> or a program on said system
<nekostar> you shouldnt be able to log in as root by default and use gui at all
<ray_c> yes to my system
<ray_c> no gui
<nekostar> if you just cant use the gui then th ere is a thing about that.... but that broken xorg thing is kinda old
<nekostar> !xorg fix
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<nekostar> !xorg
<Ubotwo> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nekostar>  mmm thats not it either
<nekostar> well
<ray_c> it's not the screen resolution
<nekostar> well
<nekostar> first
<nekostar> sudo apt-get update
<nekostar> see if that does anything
<nekostar> or sudo apt-get -f upgrade
<nekostar> er do both as upgrade sorry
<ray_c> does not wok apt-get upgrade
<nekostar> udo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core
<nekostar> see if you can do that
<Damn_Yankee> or try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg maybe
<ray_c> does not work
<scorp007> what does it mean when a user is 'disabled' in the user management section?
<Damn_Yankee> xorgconfig  ??
<ray_c> still does not work
<Jucato> if I change my hostname, do I need to restart?
<nekostar> eh
<nekostar> depends on how its done
<nekostar> ray_c
<ray_c> I can only startx in recovery mode
<nekostar> /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<ray_c> or rather start the system in recovery
<nekostar> mm
<nekostar> your problem is deeper than i know how to fix i think
<nekostar> im sure there is an error message about it somewhere
<nekostar> one thing to do is change the grub line when you boot
<nekostar> take out the quiet and bootsplash bit and put in vga=792
<ray_c> on the start up I opress esc to get the kernal list then only recovery to stat at the root prompt
<nekostar> it doesnt do a gui boot but instead makes the writing really small
<nekostar> so you can see the errors
<nekostar> and you cant startx as root
<nekostar> it shouldlnt let you
<nekostar> try su username
<nekostar> and then startx
<ray_c> I can start the gui in root only
<nekostar> eh
<ray_c> at the prompt
<nekostar> so you _can_ get the gui started?
<nekostar> but only as root??
<ray_c> yes
<nekostar> oi
<nekostar> did you make a seperate partition for /home ?>
<nekostar> please say you did
<ray_c> lost
<nekostar> ?
<nekostar> what
<nekostar> is lost
<nekostar> what happened to your system before this started
<nekostar> and are you dual boot or anything ?
<ray_c> my user login apart from root
<ray_c> I do not duel boot
<micah68> hi all
<ray_c> this is a problem
<ray_c> I think thatr I may have to format harddisk and reload Ubuntu
<ray_c> because it is broken or corrupt in some way
<nekostar> well
<nekostar> then reinstall again
<nekostar> and manually edit partitions
<nekostar> and set swap / and /home to the correct ones
<ray_c> ok thanks
<nekostar> personally i have them in that order on my hard drives
<nekostar> sorry i cant help more
<nekostar> also
<nekostar> if your in gui google the exact errors
<nekostar> and check www.ubuntuforums.org
<nekostar> chances are someone else had the same problem at some point
<ray_c> thanks nekostar
<nekostar> least i can do m8
<nekostar> believe me i know the frustration of losing everything
<nekostar> eh
<nekostar> kbye
<crazy_bus> Can anyone help me.  I dont think its a keyboard problem but to make the following signs:    ` ~   I have to press the appopriate key two times in a row.  Is this a kubuntu problem or feature?
<defrysk> crazy_bus, a feature
<defrysk> you have us_intl
<ryanvalor> hello there. has anybody here kubuntu edgy and is playing ultima online with it? because logging in doesnt work for me after setting my net from dhcp to static
<defrysk> aka known as us including dead(or blink) keys
<defrysk> blind*
<defrysk> crazy_bus, you can also do this  
<defrysk> for example
<ryanvalor> used the kde control center to set my network settings, and the only thing stopped working is logging in via uo on any shard, with any wine config, any install, and so on, however everything works locally or in windows
<nekostar> eh well kubuntu refuses to install on this dell i got over here...
<nekostar> so i unplugged the network cable and hopefully it will work from the disks packages
<crazy_bus> yes I can do    
<crazy_bus> How do you change us_intl to a normal us?
<defrysk> crazy_bus, if you dont like that you can remove the _intl bit in xorg.conf
<defrysk> chenge us_intl to us
<defrysk> change*
<defrysk> crazy_bus, better to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , run the defaults exept for keyboard bit
<defrysk> change it there to us
<kraut> moin
<avatar___> could have some help over here.. anyone up for it? :)
<nekostar> heh
<avatar___> hehe
<nekostar> again just ask the q instead of asking if j00 can ask
<avatar___> now it's the throttling problems :)
<nekostar> if someone knows they will answer
<nekostar> throttling?
<nekostar> sounds easier.....
<avatar___> nekostar: just kidding with you..
<nekostar> plz xplain
<avatar___> yes. hehe
<avatar___> sure.
<avatar___> i will.
<nekostar> ;p
<tamacracker> Woot
<avatar___> well. the cpu (core duo) throttles down to ~200 mhz (from ~1.6ghz) but when i access the soundcard /dev/dsp using oss or alsa the cpu throttles back to 1.6ghz even then i's not nessesery in any way
<nekostar> well
<nekostar> first
<nekostar> is that a lappy avatar___?
<tamacracker> looks like the developers of RockBox! will be creating firmware to support both Windows and Linux users with their F and X series Gigabeat MP3 Players :D
<nekostar> if so i knwo the answer
<avatar___> yes, therefore it's very disturbing.
<nekostar> it auto tunes the cpu according to the load you put on it
<nekostar> ^_^
<nekostar> put a heavy load on it and all the sudden it will bump up
<nekostar> my brothers was freaking me out like that
<avatar___> ye will. i know how the thottling works..
<nekostar> uses that turon chip
<nekostar> yeah throttling works with (k)ubuntu
<avatar___> but it as i just access the soundcard (not doing anything/sending anything to it) the cpu throttles.
<nekostar> good
<nekostar> its supposed to throttle on idle
<freewill> my kubuntu iso's md5 doen't match the offical md5 can i repair the iso by doing this? rsync -vPz rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily-live/current/*i386.iso
<lordvalor> does kde control center set anything else than /etc/network/interfaces while changing network configuration?
<nekostar> um
<nekostar> no clue freewill
<avatar___> yes.. but it is idle when i access the soundcard.. i mean. when i do something it goes up to 800 mhz and so on, but something must be wrong when it goes to full speed even then i just access the card
<nekostar> i would instead use the torrents to download it
<nekostar> and use your current file there
<nekostar> it should notice the good bits and the bad bits if your lucky
<freewill> my isp block out p2p some how
<avatar___> doing a echo "abc123" > /dev/dsp0 puts it up to 1.6ghz
<nekostar> if nto your gonna have to grab the whole thing anyway
<nekostar> freewill open ports and utorrent works
<nekostar> less your edu
<nekostar> or find an old azureus
<nekostar> 2.0 or so
<nekostar> it has malformed packets that work good
<freewill> so where can i find a torrent download for kubuntu edgy i386 desktop?
<nekostar> heh
<nekostar> should be at same site where the isos are
<freewill> there's only bittorrent for the dvd
<nekostar> http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//kubuntu/6.06/
<fdoving> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/6.10/kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<freewill> coool
<nekostar> ^_^
<freewill> i'm firstly just gona try ktorrent though maybe it works ;)
<nekostar> eh
<nekostar> sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui
* nekostar hates ktorrent
* freewill never used ktorrnet :O
<freewill> it looks like its repaired :P
<fannagoganna> ktorrent craps out for weird, inexplicable reasons when i run it
<fdoving> rtorrent is nice for konsole.
<fannagoganna> plus, it's incredibly slow -- the same torrent runs at maybe 10K/sec in ktorrent but 300+ K/sec on other torrent clients
<fannagoganna> it's weird, why not use bittorrent-curses?
<fannagoganna> if running on konsole?
<nekostar> first
<nekostar> bittorent client is banned all over the place at good trackers
<nekostar> use bittornado if your gonna
<nekostar> and personally i use btlaunchmanycurses.bittornado /path/to/torrent/directory
<nekostar> or
<nekostar> and personally i use btlaunchmanycurses.bittornado --max_upload_rate 30 /path/to/torrent/directory
<nekostar> replace 30 with 80% of your upload max
<freewill> cool
<fdoving> take a look at rtorrent: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/Screenshots
<fdoving> it's very cool.
<nekostar> yes yes
<nekostar> seen it
<nekostar> got right past it
<fdoving> you can toggle up/down rates with key shortcuts, you have multiple views. you can add/remove downloads, change priority, etc-
<freewill> bittornado a gtk app?
<nekostar> bittornado-gui is freewill
<nekostar> bittornado itself is cli
<Healot> it's a python app, it uses any binding that it can find
<freewill> cli is console right?
<Healot> common languages infrastructure :)
<Bubba_Gump> torrents? it's all aboot the sharing :)
<Bubba_Gump> share more, download more - simple :D
<Healot> it's all <b>about</b> sharing
<Bubba_Gump> heh :D
* Bubba_Gump bows gracefully
* freewill goes off the shower while 'bittornado bittornado-gui libwxbase2.6-0 libwxgtk2.6-0 python-wxgtk2.6' is downloading...
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<Healot> damn
<nekostar> lol
<Healot> does browser based chat client see that bold?
<nekostar> see what as bold Healot
<Healot> <b>about</b>
<nekostar> oh
<nekostar> should ya
<nekostar> oh
<nekostar> mebbie not
<nekostar> those are usually java based clients.....
<nekostar> good question
<SperMite> Can someone tell me whats going on with my samba??  (http://pastebin.com/825536)
<nekostar> niec one SperMite
<nekostar> also nice nick lol
<nekostar> see if sudo apt-get -f install helps
<SperMite> thanks, nekostar. but that didn't help any
<nekostar> does it still have errors?
<SperMite> yes
<nekostar> there are great guides for configging samba correctly in the forums
<nekostar> one could try a sudo apt-get --purge remove samba
<nekostar> and reinstall it and pray
<SperMite> lol ok
<SperMite> =( darn
* Zaire peeks around....gnome sucks...lol
<avatar___> what package contains wlanctl?
<freewill> !md5
<Ubotwo> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<shinobi2> i am a gnome supporter
<avatar___> so what are you doing in kde-ubuntu chan? :)
<freewill> he wants to know how to become a kde supporter :P
<avatar___> freewill: 1-0 to you :)
<pvandewyngaerde> i have ubuntu, with kde, but not latest kde, can i upgrade to latest kde ?
<avatar___> pvandewyngaerde: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.2.php
<Jucato> NO!
<avatar___> pvandewyngaerde: there you have the 3.80.2, that will evolve into 4.0 some day. imho it's unstable.
<Jucato> avatar___: that is not the latest KDE
<Jucato> 3.80.2 is a "developer
<Jucato> 3.80.2 is a "developer's" release
<avatar___> therefore i said what i said? :)
<Jucato> pvandewyngaerde: are you on Dapper or Edgy?
<pvandewyngaerde> i mean i have currently kde 3.5.2, and i guess now its 3.5.5,
<Jucato> it is not only unstable. it is unusable
<pvandewyngaerde> ubuntu LTS
<avatar___> Jucato: no, it is not unusable. been trying it and it works tho it's buggy like hell.
<Jucato> pvandewyngaerde: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php
<Jucato> avatar___: and you don't call that unusable?
<Zaire> buggy = very bad
<avatar___> pvandewyngaerde: wont apt-get upgrade do? :)
<avatar___> Jucato: no? unstable, but not unusable.
<avatar___> Jucato: you can use i you can stand the bugs and glitches.
<Jucato> so by usable, you mean I can use Kontact normally? That I can normally do Word Processing?
<Zaire> unstable is basically unusable
<Zaire> just a diff term for saying you shouldn't use it
<avatar___> Jucato: depends on what you want to use it for? :)
<Jucato> "The second development snapshot of KDE 4 has been released and packages are available for Kubuntu Edgy. These are intended for developers only."
<avatar___> Jucato: if you are going to open a "konsole" it will work perfect..
<freewill> yay i get 1f9baed847eff89b03c754fcaea8070e on my iso :] 
<Jucato> avatar___: and that will help pvandewyngaerde, how?
<avatar___> Jucato: well. he asked for the latest version.. not specifying the latest stable or unstable and i did warn him.
<Zaire> 43 min more till I have the ubuntu lts dvd lol
<unix_infidel> fawn?
<Zaire> dapper
<unix_infidel> ah
<freewill> Zaire, wats the diffs between dvd, cd is there just allot more pkg or what>?
<jon_> how do i set up nvidia when i currently have onboard
<jon_> ?
<Zaire> more or less more available on the dvd
<Zaire> I think lol
<avatar___> Jucato: if you ask an unspecified question you will probably get the most correct answer, unspecified, tho i added to be nice, that it was unstable.
<freewill> Zaire well you'll see soon...
<avatar___> unspecifik, will maybe be a better word.
<Zaire> Im just guessing cause its 3 gig like my kubuntu dvd lol
<freewill> rofl
<Zaire> gotta love 5meg download speed
<freewill> i love 5kilo :PPPP
<Zaire> lol dialup speed.....been a while lol
<freewill> (56/ks)
<Zaire> Im getting 420kbps on my dapper torrent lol
<freewill> thats nice! i get like 300bps :P
<freewill> on torrents
<Zaire> well for 45 bux a month mine should be fast lol
<pvandewyngaerde> Is it possible to add Kubuntu packet sources to my Ubuntu LTS (currently with KDE 3.5.2) and use Synaptic ( or Kpackage) to update to kde 3.5.5 ?
<freewill> Zaire, usd?
<Zaire> canadian
<Healot> you should say pound
<nekostar> eh
<nekostar> y not gbp while we're at it
<freewill> lets se http://www.rainbownation.com/business/randvscad.asp
* Zaire that buds good eh
<freewill> uhm the page doesn't load :P
<freewill> must be my isp blocking it out too
<Zaire> works for me
<freewill> so whats the ratio?
* freewill doen not speak en-us or en-uk he speaks en-crappy
* wojtas7 bye
<Zaire> 45 ca is to 284.504 zar
<freewill> lol
<nekostar> freewill
<Zaire>  1 CAD = 6.32231 ZAR  	 	 1 ZAR = 0.158170 CAD
<nekostar> are you behind a firewall or router?
<nekostar> if so you need to port
<nekostar> bad.
<freewill> router
<Zaire> how do you have a router with dialup lol
<freewill> yep 56k router that you can only get in south africa
<Zaire> lol I didn't even know they made one
<nekostar> go to portforward.com
<nekostar> i believe it is
<freewill> nekostar i can't set anything on my router :P
<nekostar> eh
<Zaire> router IP is usually 192.168.1.1 and that should take you to the setup
<nekostar> sux
<freewill> myne is 192.168.8.1
<freewill> just my ips is pritty evil
<Zaire> is that on ifconfig?
<freewill> blocks out random sites tries to block out any torrent port...
<freewill> Zaire is what?
<freewill> Zaire the router
<Zaire> the IP is that from ifconfig?
<freewill> no its not there
<freewill> *no its not there or from there
<Zaire> well thats different then
<crazy_bus> Is the person still here who was helping me with dead keys on my keyboard still here?
<freewill> i can some times also go to my router via 10.0.0.2
<Healot> crazy_bus: who would that be?
<freewill> Zaire you pay $40?
<crazy_bus> I can't remember their username.  They were helping me around 1 hour 15 minutes ago.
<Zaire> yeps
<Zaire> Cable internet
<freewill> Zaire because i pay R250 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=250/6.32231=39.54....
<freewill> what the
<freewill> Zaire because i pay R250 [250/6.32231=39.54....] 
<freewill> lol i put in two bracets and then it linked to wiki :P
<Healot> 250Rand
<freewill> for 56k uncaped wifi
<Zaire> ah wireless...mines wired
<freewill> yeah but the thing is wifi is cheaper here
<Zaire> thats a new one...wifi is more here lol
<freewill> lol
<Zaire> I may use a wireless router if I had a laptop but don't have one :( i need to save up for a dell lol
<crazy_bus> How do you restore you xorg.conf file?
<Fuzzy76> At some point I think I selected not to show kwallet in my tray. But now I want it back, but I can't find it anywhere.
<tamacracker> rockbox gets my respect :D
* ScarFreewill off to format...
<ScarFreewill> how do i pm some1 in irc? (konverstion)
<crazy_bus> You need to login first for this server
* Zaire is off to rebuild website
<crazy_bus> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<Healot> register your nick first basically
<Jucato> Fuzzy76: open up KControl (Alt+F2, kcontrol), then go to Security and Privacy. there's a part there for kwallet
<ScarFreewill> ok i have
<ScarFreewill> (@ Healot)
<crazy_bus> I was here around an hour and a half ago and two people were helping me.  I did what they said but now my X server is broken.  Can anyone help me?
<ScarFreewill> crazy_bus, i don't know the command to re cfg ur x server some1 here should though if u want to do that
<crazy_bus> Kubuntu won't load at all now
<SperMite> http://pastebin.com/825563  =( anyone in here know how to fix this
<Jucato> SperMite: have you tried installing with sudo rather than logging in as root?
<SperMite> no
<dsb> hi
<dsb> my bootup stalls at "ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP"
<Fuzzy76> Jucato, thanks :)
<smaggard> hey
<smaggard> whats up?
<Fuzzy76> My kwallet har just locked up :-/
<Jucato> Fuzzy76: fixed it?
<Fuzzy76> jucato: kcontrol froze when I chose kwallet. I think my kwallet is fubar
<Jucato> try it again?
<Jucato> see if kwallet is running.
<Fuzzy76> tried twice, no difference. ps -e | grep kwal returns nothing
<dsb>  /join #otw
<Fuzzy76> why? I don't even know what otw means :p
<Fuzzy76> I found a sessionfile for kwallet in ~/.kde/share/config/session, I'll try hiding that
<Fuzzy76> A reboot fixed it though
<SperMite> hmm
<SperMite> i have a weird problem with samba now. when i try to connect to samba from a windows box it gos into my windows C:/ drive?
<SperMite> anyone know whats going on?
<russell2> i need to resize a partition, how do i do that? my hard drive has few gigs of free space
<unix_infidel> russell2: use qtparted.
* russell2 is on kubuntu 6.06
<crazy_bus> never mind.  I restored my xorg.conf on my own
<russell2> ok, let me try
<Admiral_Chicago> russell2: you may have to install it
<Admiral_Chicago> from konsole, "sudo apt-get install qtparted"
<russell2> ok installing it... coming back in a while
<Admiral_Chicago> bed now
<crazy_bus> I had some issues with qtparted not growing ext3 partitions.  If you get that problem try gparted livecd
<RoC_MM> whuh uh
<RoC_MM> just do gparted first
<RoC_MM> d0h
<russell2> gparted is the GUI one?
<RoC_MM> why not
<RoC_MM> qtparted is as well, it's just not as good
<RoC_MM> they have a livecd
<russell2> i installed Gnome Partition Edition, is this the gparted program?
<RoC_MM> it's nice because a livecd is a "bootable CD" so you can freely edit all your partitions.
<RoC_MM> yeah that's the full name.
<crazy_bus> i tried gnome partition editor, but it had problems growing ext3 partitions as well.
<RoC_MM> was the system offline?
<RoC_MM> like were you using a boot CD?
<russell2> ok the thing is i want to resize my /hda5 partition, which is my /home
<Guardian> hi
<RoC_MM> burn the boot CD, and reboot the computer.
<Guardian> i'm trying to change my network settings, when i click "administrator mode" all i get is a red bordered pane with nothing inside
<RoC_MM> don't try to edit partitions while your are running your system
<crazy_bus> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<russell2> RoC_MM: it is OK if i use the Kubuntu recovery mode?
<RoC_MM> Maybe
<RoC_MM> You probably should just do what I say.
<RoC_MM> Actually no.
<RoC_MM> No that's not acceptable at all because your booting off the hard drive still
<russell2> right...
<RoC_MM> you need to NOT boot off your hard drive and have the filesystems offline, not mounted to properly and fully be able to edit them
<shinobi2> is there any usage for the # in `man #` command? it asked me what manual page do i want instead of a command line error
<russell2> but i can unmount /dev/hda5 too, right?
<russell2> my system is in /dev/hdb1
<RoC_MM> if your really averse to rebooting, maybe you could try that, but also realize you won't be able to do that if you have any users logged into the CLI or GUI.
<RoC_MM> shinobi2, that doesn't make any sense.
<RoC_MM> I just realized I was in Kubuntu.
<RoC_MM> I thought I was somewhere else.
<RoC_MM> ha
<russell2> can u give me the URL of the program that i need to boot from?
<RoC_MM> crazybus gave it 3 mins ago: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<russell2> thanks
<RoC_MM> burn it with k3b....one of the menu items says "Burn ISO" or "disk image" or somtehing.
<russell2> alright
<russell2> so is it safe to resize a partition? is there a chance of my existing files getting deleted?
<RoC_MM> That information is explained on the gparted site.
<RoC_MM> #/j ubuntu
<RoC_MM> ha
<crazy_bus> does anyone know how to change a keyboard layout from US International (With dead keys) for normal US?
<RoC_MM> What are dead keys?
<_4strO> yop
<defrysk> blind keys
<russell2> ok i've another question... when i'm updating my system using Adept Updater, where r the file saved and installed?
<Ashex> I have a quick question
<Ashex> I recently did a clean install of linux
<Ashex> before i had an install on my sata drive and one on my ide drive
<Ashex> it was originally booting from the sata drive
<crazy_bus> If I press the following keys  ` nothing comes up until I press them again.
<RoC_MM> russell2, the updates are all packages, each program has a package...each new package is downloaded and uncompressed onto your system and it overwrites the old one.  There is a cache directory that contains recently downloaded packages.
<Ashex> now the system is on the ide drive. But now when it boots off the ide drive it takes a good 2 minutes for grub to load
<Ashex> anyone know of a solution for this?
<Ashex> I have a seperate partition mounted as /boot that is active on the ide drive
<RoC_MM> does the BIOS stay up for longer than usual now?
<Ashex> nope, bios is the same
<Ashex> I had this problem before when i had an install of kubuntu on each drive, i solved it by booting from the sata drive
<russell2> RoC_MM: so where does the programs gets installed? not in /home, right?
<Ashex> but, there isn't anything for grub to load on the sata drive now
<RoC_MM> russell2, *most* programs are installed into /usr/bin/  , but a package has many files like configuration files, a manual page, et cetera that go in different locations
<RoC_MM> I think you can do like for example "dpkg -L mozilla-firefox" to see what is in a specific package that is installed, and where those files are
<RoC_MM> Ashex, you can install grub on your SATA drive if you want.
<russell2> RoC_MM, thanks, that was really helpful :)
<crazy_bus> defrysk, dead keys, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_key
<Ashex> RoC_MM, grub is on the sata drive, it's a remnant from the install that was on there, it just gives me an error 15
<defrysk> crazy_bus, just run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , run the defaults , as soon as you see us_intl change it to us and continue after that running the deafaults
<defrysk> after done restart x
<RoC_MM> Ashex, what is the device name for your SATA drive?   like /dev/sda or somtehing?
<Ashex> Yuppers
<Ashex> sda2 is the ext3 partition
<RoC_MM> I have had good success doing this:
<RoC_MM>  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/sda
<crazy_bus> defrysk, I already tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and I chose the defaults and changed it to us
<Ashex> on a sidenote, that partition is my home directory
<scorp007> how can i make a daemon run at boot?
<scorp007> such as svnserve
<crazy_bus> But it completly killed my X
<defrysk> crazy_bus, and restarted x ?
<defrysk> ow howso ?
<RoC_MM> Ashex, change the part that says root directory to whatever path on your system contains the folder "/boot"
<RoC_MM> like on mine, the "/" filesystem contains my "/boot/" folder
<Ashex> hmm
<Ashex> okay, i have a seperate partition on hdb that is /boot
<RoC_MM> But let me look up error 15
<Ashex> I like to have /boot and /home as seperate partitions
<crazy_bus> Kubuntu starting screen loads (The one which used to have text under it).  But after that finishes, the screen is just black
<RoC_MM> What partition is /boot on now?
<RoC_MM> can you mount it temporarily?
<Ashex> hdb1
<Ashex> it's currently mounted
<Ashex> I keep it that way so i can reuse kernels
<RoC_MM> GRUB Error 15 is described here: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml?style=printable
<RoC_MM> so
<RoC_MM> if it's mounted in say
<RoC_MM> .
<RoC_MM>  /media/hdb1/
<RoC_MM> then change the --root directory to say /media/hdb1 instead of /
<Ashex> hold up
<Ashex> system is on hdb
<crazy_bus> defrysk, do you know what I can do?
<Ashex> hdb3 to be precise is /
<Ashex> sda2 is /home
<Ashex> and hdb1 is /boot
<RoC_MM> yes
<Ashex> so, I'm guessing --root directory is /boot?/
<RoC_MM> uh
<Ashex> Heh, I get the feeling i'm confusing you
<RoC_MM> does "mount" command say anything about /dev/hdb1 being mounted or listed?
<Ashex> dev/hdb1 on /boot type ext3 (rw)
<RoC_MM> try something like
<RoC_MM>  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/boot/ /dev/sda
<defrysk> crazy_bus, comment out : Option         "XkbVariant" "intl" in xorg.conf  might help
<Ashex> hmm
<Ashex> i'll give it a shot
<tamer> people.... I have a small problem
<tamer> how do I update my system?
<RoC_MM> Wish I could help you tamer, but I'm only certified to fix Big Problems.
<tamer> :(
<defrysk> crazy_bus, in xorg.conf that is
<RoC_MM> Use adept
<RoC_MM> tamer
<tamer> i mean, update the packages lists and entire system on the console
<RoC_MM> Click the Update and then upgrade buttons....that will keep you up to date as far as your current release goes, like Dapper Drake....if you want to upgrade to Edgy or upgrade to a totally new release itself there are procedures on the website.
<crazy_bus> defrysk, what do you mean by uncomment out
<RoC_MM> Website.
<RoC_MM> Website has the commands.
<RoC_MM> If you can't find them in five minutes ask again.
<crazy_bus> defrysk, Theres no # next to the thing you mentioned if thats what you mean
<defrysk> crazy_bus, put a # in front of that line
<defrysk> crazy_bus, save it and restart x
<crazy_bus> defrysk, my line says;  Option         "XkbVariant" "us"
* simon_ *smash his head*
<Guardian> re
<defrysk> Option         "XkbLayout" "us" also ?
<Guardian> just installed kubuntu, google does not recognize konqueror, thinks it's safari ... how can i fix that ?
<crazy_bus> defrysk, Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
<crazy_bus> yes
<defrysk> and you still have dead keys ?
<RoC_MM> Guardian, ...are you sure?
<crazy_bus> yes
<Guardian> yep, can't access docs.google.com
<Guardian> i'm redirected to http://docs.google.com/?action=unsupported_browser
<RoC_MM> It's possible as a workaround you could use Firefox instead.  That wouldn't solve the problem but you should be able to access it if you do that.
<defrysk> crazy_bus, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep intl
<RoC_MM> Sounds like a bug in their user-agent identification
<crazy_bus> defrysk, then what?
<defrysk> no output crazy_bus ?
<crazy_bus> I typed it into konsole.  pressed enter.  Then it just made a new $
<Guardian> well i don't really care who's fault it is :) i just notice that it just does not work :( . can konqueror impersonate firefox for ALL sites ?
<defrysk> then its not your xorg.conf
<defrysk> crazy_bus, sorry not sure whats wrong then :(
<crazy_bus> I chose the dead key option during installation if that helps
<Guardian> -who's +whose
<RoC_MM> Guardian, you could report the error to them.  That might help.  Konqueror may be able to spoof it's user-agent.  Google for "konqueror user-agent spoofing" or something.
<RoC_MM> tamer, did you find those commands?
<tamer> yes: apt-get
<defrysk> crazy_bus, should have shown up in your xorg.conf afaIk otherwise I do not know
<tamacracker> Can someone tell me how to purge my files after installation? I still have existing files
<tamacracker> after uninstallation
<Guardian> well yeah gonna try to fill in a bug, anyway i guess i'm not the first konqueror user to encounter the pb ... :)
<tamacracker> Can someone please help me get rid of all my amarok files.. I need to re-install the newest version, and the old settings will not let me get the newest version.
<cpk1> is there a way to change the color depth without changing xorg.conf/restarting x?
<crazy_bus> saddssaads
<RoC_MM> oh Guardian I noticed the same thing with the network settings and admin mode.
<cpk1> tamacracker: apt-get --pu amarok maybe, but you shouldnt have to remove the old one to get the new one
<RoC_MM> tamacracker, you can purge the system config files by using "apt-get remove --purge amarok" to purge and remove all files and config settings (the program included)
<cpk1> od i said pu instead of purge
<cpk1> odd*
<RoC_MM> To remove your user-specific settings, you can do "rm -v -rf ~/.amarok" or something similiar
<cpk1> hah *tries to type more carefully*
<Yaccin> o/
<tamacracker> i dunno.. the new one has a new capability
<tamacracker> and when i installed on top
<Yaccin> why is there a strange bug in the kubuntu kicker-pakage?
<tamacracker> i didn't get the new capability.
<Yaccin> everyone in #kde says, the 1px-top border-bug in kicker was removed versions bevore 3.5.5
<Yaccin> but its still there in the kubuntu packages... :(
<RoC_MM> nite
<scorp007> how can i configure runlevels in kubuntu?
<scorp007> is there a text file or something?
<tamacracker> sudo apt-get autoremove amarok  <- just started to delete all my kde programs...
<tamacracker> uh..
<tamacracker> how do i get all my stuff back?
<tamacracker> i stopped it half way
<cpk1> try apt-get install -f
<tamacracker> ...
<Yaccin> :(
<tamacracker> well i guess have to reinstall kde again.
<tamacracker> i have no browser
<tamacracker> no adept manager
<cpk1> tamacracker: you should have apt-get or aptitude
<crazy_bus> Any dead-key experts out the :) after trying to fix my dead keys, my Windows key has stopped working.
<guglielf> Guardian: try this, on my system does work: on konqueror set 'Firefox 1.5.0.7' under Tools > Change Browser Identification > Other
<Guardian> i still have unsupported browser
<guglielf> uhm
<Guardian> yep strange
<Guardian> cleared cache and cookies
<Guardian> i don't have firefox 1.5.0.7 option
<guglielf> yeah right
<Guardian> but firefox 1.5.0.4
<guglielf> try another one
<Guardian> which should also work
<Guardian> it's a fresh install of kubuntu edgy ...
<guglielf> sure
<guglielf> should work
<guglielf> yeah i meant 'Firefox 1.5.0.4' not 0.7
<Guardian> well enough is enough
<Guardian> it's broken period :)
<Guardian> installing firefox right now
<Guardian> still i'm very surprised about this problem
<ul> salut a tous
<guglielf> Guardian: you could also try setting it to 'entire site', i mean setting it as 'firefox' for the google.com domain
<guglielf> hi
<Yaccin> anyone has a fix or something for getting nvidia-settings to work correctly?
<cpk1> it "just worked" for me
<cpk1> and you should get nvidia-glx not nvidia-settings
<Yaccin> i know
<Yaccin> i have
<Yaccin> and nvidia-settings is included there
<Yaccin> but it doesnt keep my seetings for gamme/brightness etx
<Yaccin> so i have to reconfigure it every xserver-restart
<yamal> Yaccin: specify the gamma correction etc. in /etc/X11/xorg.conf instead.
<Yaccin> how do i do that?
<Yaccin> err
<Yaccin> can i do that with sysmtemsettings/kcontrol?
<Yaccin> uhm
<Yaccin> i only can control gamma there
<Yaccin> not brightness
<Guardian> guglielf: tried that too :)
<faderhval> hello people :)
<faderhval> i just mountet a partition on my machine but only root kan write to it how do i make it so i can write to it???
<Yaccin> faderhval: sudo konqueror
<Yaccin> go to the dir that contains the partition that you have mountet
<Yaccin> rightclick on it
<Yaccin> select permissiones
<Yaccin> change it the way you like to have
<faderhval> konqueror crashes :(
<faderhval> drkonqi: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<Yaccin> alt + F2 > kdesu konqueror
<asraniel> hi there, anybody knows in what file i can set PATH?
<asraniel> other than .bashrc, this is only for the console, i need it for the whole computer
<faderhval> Yaccin: thank you... will the permissions be the same after reboot?
<Yaccin> probably
<faderhval> ok i better try it :)
<Kim^J> What's that file called that hide folders/files and what shall I write in it?
<Kim^J> The file that hides the folders in / in Edgy.
<ehird> .hidden
<faderhval> have anyone in here succeeded in running wow on kubuntu??
<ehird> faderhval: many people have
<faderhval> i cant get it to work :(
<Kim^J> faderhval: Ask in #winehq
<Lynoure> faderhval: didn't they just ban linux users from Wow?
<Kim^J> ehird: Do I just put the names of the files folders in there?
<ehird> Kim^J: yes
<ehird> line by line
<Kim^J> Hmm
<faderhval> Lynoure: i dont know but you just gave me a reason to set up multiboot....
<Kim^J> Added My\ Music but it didn't work with Konq.
<Lynoure> faderhval: that was a question, not a statement
<faderhval> i know butter better safe then worry :P
<Lynoure> faderhval: and even if they did, it's not my fault
<faderhval> i know it wasnt an attack :)
<faderhval> it was an exprssion to show my geeky protection desire fot my WoW :P
<Lynoure> faderhval: I know, I'm just angry at them even for the rumor (funny, given that I have never been to WoW)
<faderhval> hehe :) yeah seems a bit lame they would ban someone for using a different OS
<Kim^J> ehird: It didn't work. I added the folder but it's still there. I don't show hidden files.
<ehird> Kim^J: it will only hide folders and files directly in /
<ehird> if you want to hide files or folders elsewhere, get a better solution
<Kim^J> ehird: Ahh...
<Kim^J> Hmm... Darn.
<Lynoure> faderhval: the rumor was that they wanted to keep people from being able to script things, and they could not get that kind of control on Linux
<ehird> hiding your music may backfire though :P
<ehird> Lynoure: the penguin made them pee their pants
<faderhval> with all the free WoW clone servers out there they are lucky anyone even bothers to pay for it!
<Lynoure> faderhval: http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/11/15/1652222 seems to be the story
<Kim^J> ehird: Well... I don't want some people to see my music. :D
<Kim^J> Oh well... I'll just lock my PC. :D
<ehird> Kim^J: make it readable only by root and run amarok as root! /g
<faderhval> eeek...
<faderhval> sod it.... need to reboot...brb
<rolando> hola
<rolando> how is it possible to set a different language for a different account in my pc?
<rolando> under system-languages
<faderhval> uuuh ntfs-3g works very nice :)
<rolando> it sets a global language
<Fuzzy76> Anyone able to give me some pointers on dual-head with ati proprietary drivers? I've got it running (sort of). But my secondary display has a larger desktop than resolution, so I need to scroll it around. I also have a broken pointer on my secondary display and OpenGL support disappeared. :-/
<rolando> so things like FF or amule are in the same language in different accounts
<Fuzzy76> I've read all guides and troubleshooting tips, to no avail. :(
<ReFuS4L> faderhval, ntfs-3g allows to write/read your files on XP from linux.. doesn't it?
<faderhval> yup
<rolando> is it stable now?
<ReFuS4L> ok....but....i don't need it
<faderhval> still beta but works like a charm :)
<rolando> just apt-get install will do?
<faderhval> uhmm yup if you have settings for the unstable universe
<rolando> nice
<faderhval> or just follow this guide :) http://www.ntfs-3g.org/
<faderhval> woops sorry this one http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009 :)
<daftvader> hi
<balder> hi
<cpk1> how can i increase how many lines my tty keeps?
<allz> i need help guys :S
<allz> my screen frezzezzz .allways when i start a website
<allz> i just installd kubuntu
<allz> and it allways freeezezz when i am trying to installl nvidia driver
<allz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tm_T> Eh.
<allz> Tm_t ,can you help me please .S
<allz> and now i just upgarded my packages .and i get crash
<allz> want me to post the crash debug on website?
<_nitram> aew massa o linux
<_nitram> KUBUNTU
<_nitram> alguem do brasil?
<Tm_T> !br
<Ubotwo> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Tm_T> Hmm, hate that double.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %Ubotwo!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: we can fix that :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<asier> hi
<asier> does someone know how to configure a network printer in kubuntu
<asier> the problem is that the printer has a dinamic ip
<[GuS] > Bonjour...
<fugitivo> hello
<fugitivo> I unplugged my usb mouse, when I plug it again, it doesn't work
<fugitivo> I'm trying to modprobe -r the usb modules and the command freezes
<fugitivo> that didn't happen with other linux distros
<fugitivo> any idea?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: Heh, I forgot I have some rights.
<kristyon> how do i setup a new pointing device? ie a serial touchpad
<mikel28> i got a slip/ppp0 (nullmodem) connection between two pc's, one of them is connected to the internet (via my router/gateway), now how do i get the client on the internet?
<kristyon> how do i setup another mouse?
<vyoman> Adpet updater - how can I find out what has changed? there is no way of telling if the updates are critical or can wait?
<nichole> eh
<nichole> how do i set the preferred applications?
<nichole> i wanna make mplayer default for all vid files for instance
<vyoman> nichole - system settings > default applications
<nichole> hmm i must have missed that somehow.... *looks*
<nichole> yeah i dont see that anywhere vyoman
<vyoman> are you using kubuntu?
<nichole> i have 4 areas in system settings: personal / hardware / internet and network / system administration
<nichole> yes
<nichole> thus #kubuntu instead of #ubuntu no?
<vyoman> ahh sorry, do use dapper
<cpk1> nichole: what version of kde?
<nichole> cpk1,  dunno
<nichole> 6.06 kubuntu tho
<cpk1> nichole: go to help and then about kde in any application
<nichole> i just wanna set the files to open with a given program......
<nichole> i see some module for file associations....
<nichole> i just dont know where to find it !_!
<cpk1> nichole: long and painful way, right click the filetype you want to associate and then open with > other and then type in mplayer and at the bottom choose remember this blah blah blah
<vyoman> nichole - i don't know dapper very well, but try this open konqi _ on the settings menu > configure konqi then file associations
<cpk1> nichole: ahh i found it
<cpk1> nichole: open up kcontrol
<cpk1> nichole: then go to kde components and then mosey on over to file assiociations
<nichole> wheres that cpk1
<nichole> kcontrol where is that
<cpk1> nichole: just go to kmenu and then run... and type in kcontrol
<nichole> ah
<nichole> doing...
<nichole> yeah...... this looks better ;)
<cpk1> nichole: move mplayer to the top of the list for all the filetypes you want it to open by default
<nichole> gotcha
<kristyon> how do i install another mouse
<kristyon> please, i broke my wrist and need to install a touchpad
<nichole> ouch
<nichole> kristyon,  are you using kde or gnome?
<nichole> if kde look in settings for mouse [K]  > system settings > mouse
<kristyon> kde
<kristyon> nothing there
<kristyon> 1 hand typing not fun
<nichole> um oh
<nichole> i think in xorg.conf
<nichole> it points to the area where the mouse is
<cpk1> kristyon: it didnt detect it automagically on boot?
<asier> how can i set up an ip dinamic network printer?
<kristyon> no its serial
<nichole> ooo niec
<nichole> nice even
<kristyon> but then i only just enabled com portd, maybe another reboot?
<nichole> eh
<nichole> try restarting hal
<kristyon> com pors
<kristyon> hal resart how?
<nichole> mm
* nichole is the looking
<cpk1> not sure, you could also try auto generating xorg.conf
<cpk1> and then restarting x after that
<nichole> meh
<kristyon> wish ubuntu had sax2!!!
<nichole> i dont know how to restart hal !_!
<nichole> restart away
<nichole> but for the record
<nichole> im sure restarting isnt needed as its not a kernel update ;)_
<cpk1> like i said, try restarting X first
<kristyon> oke doke
<nichole> heh that would be ultra lucky to work cpk1
<nichole> hal is in the startup routine somewhere
<nichole> on a way lower level
<nichole> rc2 or something
<cpk1> well pretty sure tty doesnt take mice input
<nichole> dunno
<nichole> cant remember...
<nichole> no it doesnt...
<nichole> but ubuntu hal daemon isnt looking for new hardware anyway it sounds like..
<cpk1> so restarting x might have a chance of detecting it
* nichole shrugs
<nichole> well
<cpk1> i guess should have done like lshw
<cpk1> first
<nichole> got winblowz out of this compy todayz
<nichole> lshw ?
<nichole> wats that
<nichole> kde in for the win
<nichole> ^_^
<vyoman> has anybody applied applied todays xorg update on edgy? is it safe is it good?
<cpk1> actually lshw doesnt list peripheral input devices anyways...
<[joemax] > mm
<nichole> damn kubuntu-desktop + kde [full]  in with only 3.2 gigs used
* nichole cleans apt folders
<[joemax] > still using dapper, but dunno if the updates are that good
<nichole> lspci mebbie
<gdex|laptop> i like edgy
<nichole> mm dont see mouse on that list either.... there is a hardware list in gnome... im sure there is something for kde
<cpk1> lspci lists pci =)
<nichole> yeah =p
<gdex|laptop> nichole: KInfoCenter
<nichole> gdex|laptop, ah
<nichole> having installed package ' kde ' i'm sure i got it now :D
<gdex|laptop> heh yes
<nichole> er
<nichole> <<--- nekostar installing for a nichole
<cpk1> kinfo doesnt have input devices either
<nichole> ;)
<nichole> mmm
<nichole> seems cpk1  is rite
<nichole> i dont see it
* nichole spanks gdex|laptop 
<nichole> but there is indeed references in xserver-xorg
<nichole> its directly referred to when you dpkg-reconfigure that
<gdex|laptop> meh, i'm having troubles of my own
<nichole> aww
<nichole> wats wrong
<gdex|laptop> my workstation has xrandr enabled, but all xrandr clients think it doesn't
<nichole> some things i know some i dont
<nichole> oi
<nichole> did u make sure it has permissions for outside ip's ?
<nichole> default is disabled i think
<gdex|laptop> it's all local on there
<nichole> eh
<nichole> gl on that
<nichole> i used vlc for video i think
<BluesKaj> Howdy All! :)
<nichole> hi :/
<gdex|laptop> hm
<nichole> welcome to the house of blues
<gdex|laptop> my laptop doesn't have XRENDER, my workstation doesn't have XRANDR
<gdex|laptop> perhaps double names confuse
<BluesKaj> hehe yeah ...well i play drums in a blues band and my name rhymes with sky , Hence: "BluesKaj "
<BluesKaj> euro spelling you see
<nichole> brb
<kristyon__> no joy
<gdex|laptop> more things act weird :/
<kristyon__> how do i setup a new mouse?
<gdex|laptop> xvideo support has vanished as well
<wilman> how to play a cd in linux?
<Yaccin> audio cd?
<Yaccin> @ wilman
<wilman> yes
<wilman> my amarok doesnt start anymore
<wilman> and my kaffeine neither
<wilman> they just dont start
<Yaccin> KsCD
<Yaccin> tried starting kaffeine/amarok from konsole?
<wilman> no
<Yaccin> :)
<wilman> iam gonna try
<Yaccin> on my laptop, kaffeine also dont starts... amarok still works
<Yaccin> i installed xine-gui so i still can watch dvds there :)
<Yaccin> but its strange, because i dont get any output on konsole...
<B-Minus_> whats a good prog to convert large jpeg to smaller ones ?
<B-Minus_> or even see raw pictures
<Yaccin> krita?
<wilman> hmmm
<Jucato> krita, or gwenview or digikam with kipi-plugins installed probably
<wilman> few days ago everything workt
<B-Minus_> tnx
<Yaccin> wilman: same here ... but only on the laptop
<wilman> hmm strange
<Yaccin> workstation everything works, except for 2 bugs :(
<wilman> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<wilman>   Major opcode:  147
<Yaccin> hmm
<wilman> i think something with the sound card
<Yaccin> i dont know :(
<Yaccin> but sound works for me...
<wilman> yep
<wilman> me too
<wilman> hmm other media player give a bad soundserver error
<Yaccin> hmm
<cox377> does anyone know where the system icons are stored?
<pradeepto> hi
<Jucato> cox377: /usr/share/icons for system/root installed icons, ~/.kde/share/icons for user installed ones
<pradeepto> is there a deb repository for latest cmake?
<Morbo> one ask.... How configure the CUPS ??????????
<Hawkwind> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<pradeepto> !cmake
<ubotu> cmake: A cross-platform, open-source make system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.3-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 4980 kB, installed size 12028 kB
<noaXess_kubuntu_> how can i recreate the sshd script in /etc/init.d/??
<Hawkwind> noaXess_kubuntu_: You could probably apt-get remove ssh --purge and then reinstall it
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ?
<pradeepto> ummm is there a way I can get the latest cmake for Dapper?
<noaXess_kubuntu_> Hawkwind: i hace removed openssh-server and reinstalled it.. but no script in /etc/init.d
<wilman> how to change teh display refresh rate?
<abattoir> wilman: SystemSettings->Display
<Guardian> re
<abattoir> *Monitor and Display, to be precise
<Guardian> please, where should i put an entry so that a script of mine gets executed at boot time ?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Guardian about boot
<Jucato> ubotu's back?! yay!!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s back?! yay!!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> Guardian, warning, will be executed as root
<LjL> Jucato, why, didn't you like ubotwo? :P
<Jucato> lol no!
* LjL stabs Jucato
* Jucato dodges
<Guardian> thx LjL
<Guardian> is there an equivalent of bum that does not depend on gnome ?
<LjL> Guardian, dunno, but if you just want to execute a script, i was thinking more /etc/rc.local than anything else
<LjL> and, well.. update-rc.d :)
<Guardian> ok thx
<instructor> there should be a way to continue a burnt CD if interuppted :-(
<LjL> instructor: can burners do that sort of thing at all?
<instructor> LjL: No That's why I said there should be
<LjL> instructor: i think that's not easy at all to implement in a burner
<LjL> if at all possible
<chris_> hello, *
<chris_> So I've downloaded a couple of .deb files (I want to try the new Krita)... how do I install them?
<chris_> All dselect, etc. seem to want to do is find a repository on the net.
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_willis> dpkg -i whatever.deb
<chris_> Thanks!
<Dr_willis> and hope your depenecncies are not going to conflict.
<Jucato> chris_: the new Krita (KOffice 1.6) is available for Kubuntu Edgy through a special repository
<cox377> just install ubuntu on someones computer, some really great icons and some really poor ones
<chris_> Heh, of course they do :-)
<wilman> yes this trick worked
<cox377> kubuntu seems just to be good through out
<cox377> but nothing spectacular
<Dr_willis> what sort of spectacular thngs are you expecting........
<chris_> jucato: Thanks, I'm just not brave enough to switch to Edgy just yet.  Maybe when my wife and daughter don't depend on the machine for school work :-)
<Jucato> crashes, bugs, etc?
<Jucato> chris_: let me correct that. KOffice 1.6 available for both Dapper and Edgy
<chris_> Cool!
<Jucato> chris_: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-16.php
<chris_> Excellent, thanks!
<BluesKaj> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<instructor> LjL: cause if it has a file descriptor for the file system and you tell it that it's the same one that's been burnt onto the disc shouldn't it believe you?
<LjL> instructor, it's more of a hardware problem i think. the burner isn't able to resume burning from the same exact location as when it stopped
<LjL> instructor: try burning multi-session-or-whatever-they're-called CDs, and if you look at them under a lamp later, you'll notice there are gaps between the burns
<instructor> LjL: Silly lazy engineers :)
<instructor> In other news can I switch k3b t use sha1sum instead of md5sum?
<instructor> hi raziel
<raziel> hi
<chx> i have two kubuntu machines, one has internet the other is being installed, so it does not yet have. they are connected via local lan though, i installed via net and rsynced most of the machine. how could I utilize the apt cache of the  'server' on the new machine? I would like to install pretty much the same packages (updates etc)
<fdoving> chx: take a look at the 'apt-cacher' pacakge.
<BluesKaj> !devede
<ubotu> devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 243 kB, installed size 664 kB
<BluesKaj> !devede 2.6
<ubotu> devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 243 kB, installed size 664 kB
<chx> apt-cacher ?
<chx> let me see
<chx> oooooooooooooh  apt-cacher-import.pl.
<chx> fdoving: thanks (and http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-set-up-a-repository-cache-with-apt-cacher-p2 is a Drupal site. Even better.)
<Yaccin>  ive mounted a hdd to /media/MP3
<Yaccin> now i have an icon for it on the desktop which i cant delete
<Yaccin> :(
* BluesKaj searches for a repos that holds devede 2.6 cuz the tar.bz2 file won't install after extracting ... 
<ijacek> hi :)
<ijacek> i need czech IRC
<fdoving> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<ijacek> thanx ;-)
<intelikey> fg
<intelikey> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<CoRoNa> Hallo
<dennister> g'morning all :)
<intelikey> CoRoNa
<intelikey> dennister
<CoRoNa> Is anybody who speaks german online?
<ehird> has anybody compiled RUDL here?
<ehird> i get  error: invalid lvalue in assignment errors when make'ing
<intelikey> !de | CoRoNa
<ubotu> CoRoNa: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<CoRoNa> thank you
<intelikey> !b-e | CoRoNa
<IA-Outdoors> anybody know if there is a cvs plugin for konqueror (ala TortoiseCVS)?
<ubotu> CoRoNa: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dennister> how do i, at system boot-up, enable verbose screen messages using the escape key?
<LjL> IA-Outdoors: there's a KIO slave for SVN, but i can't see one for CVS
<LjL> then there's cervisia
<LjL> !info cervisia
<ubotu> cervisia: a graphical CVS front end for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 726 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<intelikey> [esc]   select the boot option and  [E]   edit the kernel line  add   verbose vga=normal nosplash
<DaSkreech> cvs is evil
<kristyon__> how do i add a new mouse?
<IA-Outdoors> LjL, yeah, looking into Cervisia
<kristyon__> on a serial port?
<intelikey> @ dennister ^
<DaSkreech> How do I use a USB wireless adapter in Kubuntu?
<dennister> ty intelikey
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dennister> but in which module or section?
<intelikey> dennister the one you intend to boot....
<intelikey> at the grub prompt of course
<intelikey> or lilo   :)
<scythe> you and your dang lilo intel :)
<intelikey> scythe make grub able to boot a partitionless disk and i'll use it.
<trappist> make it install on an xfs partition and I'll use it
<scythe> hehe, pay for the education that allows me to program and I will consider it a done deal
<intelikey> scythe but if you meet both of those requirements it wont be grub it will be a lilo hibird
<trappist> heh.  $100,000 bugfix
<scythe> trapist, why are you using xfs , just for curiosity
<scythe> nah, a four year degree from taylor is only 80k
<trappist> scythe: actually I'm not anymore, but grub gave me so much trouble when I was, it turned me off
<dennister> intelikey: so i edit grub's menu.list? I think I see where you're referring to
<dennister> hi Hawkwind :)
<scythe> other than the humungus filesize,  what are the advatages of xfs (its really fast isnt it?)
<dennister> guess what?!! i have mythtv working :)
<scythe> you are a genious dennister :)
<intelikey> dennister if you want the changes to be perminant yes.  but for a one time change just hit [esc]  at the grub boot prompt and edit there.
<trappist> scythe: it's really, really good on a raid
<dennister> <---dancing
<trappist> scythe: also very stable
<scythe> ahh, figures... it was designed for that environment
<trappist> dennister: that's good stuff.  last time I did that it was really hard.
<dennister> scythe: now, now...i'm a noob and they say mythtv is not for noobs
<scythe> dennister, i have given up trying :)
<dennister> well i wrastled with it long enuf, lol
<trappist> dennister: it's like double plus not for noobs if you've got an ivtv card
<dennister> and an ivtv card is what i have, too
<trappist> dennister: in that case, congrats indeed :)
<scythe> hehe... atleast I have a very old bt card (ati tv wonder)
<trappist> scythe: those are a lot easier, what with not having to deal with firmware etc.
<dennister> now i'm doing cleanups, making things permanent, available to all users...backups...lol
<scythe> i know trapp....... and I still gave up :)
* intelikey doesnt have a tv card, doesn't want a tv card, wouldn't use it if he had one.
<trappist> well the myth part is still hard... but you should be able to get the card working
<scythe> intel, i only use it to record my tapes to hd, then to dvd
<dennister> ok, back to my grub edit
<dennister> <---likes information
<trappist> scythe: I bet you could make money doing that if you tried
<scythe> I dont have dialup or high speed on the computer with the capture card... makes it a bit more difficult
<scythe> trapp you can make about 20 a disk if you are good, I am not
<noaXess_kubuntu> my sshd script in /etc/init.d is gone :( how to recreate it?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Yeah but that's no help if I plugin a wireless adapter to the USB port and nothing happens
<DaSkreech>  how do I assign it a network adapter alias?
* noaXess_kubuntu has deleted sshd script :))
<intelikey> noaXess_kubuntu i would just use mc and navigate to the openssh-server*.deb into it and copy out the file  :)
<intelikey> noaXess_kubuntu but you can just do a forced reinstall of the same.
<noaXess_kubuntu> intelikey: where is this file?
<trappist> noaXess_kubuntu: sudo apt-get install --reinstall openssh-server
<intelikey> noaXess_kubuntu /var/cache/apt/archives  unless you clean out the cash regularly
<noaXess_kubuntu> ok trappist.. will do that
<noaXess_kubuntu> trappist: will the settings keeped?
<intelikey> yeah a forced reinstall is probably easiest for you
<DaSkreech> Nayone have a USB wireless adapter?
<DaSkreech> Anyone?
<noaXess_kubuntu> trappist: no sshd script in /etc/init.d :((
<trappist> noaXess_kubuntu: back up your /etc/ssh to be safe
<fdoving> DaSkreech: yes, i have.
<trappist> noaXess_kubuntu: it should be ssh, not sshd
<DaSkreech> fdoving: When you put it in the USB slot does it get an network alias?
<intelikey> noaXess_kubuntu settings in /etc/ssh/*  you might want to backup.
<noaXess_kubuntu> trappist: also no ssh..
<fdoving> DaSkreech: not an alias, no, it picks up it's previous name (wlan0) and is brought up.
<intelikey> noaXess_kubuntu install ssh
<intelikey> !info ssh
<ubotu> ssh: Secure shell client and server (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<intelikey> it's a meta package that depends on both openssh-client and openssh-server
<DaSkreech> fdoving: The previous name?
<DaSkreech> Where did that previous name come from?
<noaXess_kubuntu> intelikey: ssh is allready installed..
<fdoving> DaSkreech: when i put it in the first time, i get wlan0, second time wlan0. no aliasing, just real interfaces.
<DaSkreech> fdoving: and it just gets that designation?
<intelikey> oh wait.  that's edgy ?
<ZmAY> does anybody know any station ripper program for linux
<DaSkreech> Mine doesn't It comes upi under the USB as Belkin 54g adapter but no network interface
<DaSkreech> streamripper?
<Ayabara> do you guys use konqueror as your file manager?
<scythe> ayabara, sometimes
<noaXess_kubuntu> intelikey: no.. dapper
<intelikey> edgy uses upstart in place of SysVinit   i don't know about the startup scripts, have they changed or are they still in /etc/init.d  ?
<noaXess_kubuntu> intelikey: but i will extract it from the archoves .deb file..
<intelikey> noaXess_kubuntu then yeah that's an easy way.
<fdoving> DaSkreech: you might need firmware.. not sure. did you check the wifidocs wiki?
<DaSkreech> If i reboot with the adapter in it gets a network name etc
<DaSkreech>  but that's not helpful if sit jogs out or someone else needs it
<scythe> any one have a clue why kaffeine would just die in the middle of the movie?
<Ayabara> scythe, know of a hotkey to switch between panes in split view? I couldn't find one in 'configure shortcuts'. how do I make konqueror remember my layout (list view, split view ++)?
<scythe> I dont use it that often, ayabra.. I usually use cli... I like the default view though...sorry I cant be of any help
<intelikey> DaSkreech sounds like you need to find which startup script is setting that up and just run it if you insert the device.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Hmm never thought of that
<ZmAY> DaSkreech: do you have streamripper, cause page is unavailable at the moment?
<intelikey> DaSkreech like sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart    or something.
<DaSkreech> ZmAY: I had years ago when it was maintained
<DaSkreech> Thanks
<noaXess_kubuntu> what ist the package ssh-krb5? if i want install it, then apt-get wants remove openssh-server, openssh-client and ssh
<JanK> which is correct: "specialise on" or "specialise in" or is both correct in different situations?
<Ayabara> scythe, np :-)
<Ayabara> scythe, cli? command line?
<scythe> yupp
<blackflag> I have wine on edgy installed. But when I execute winecfg the window is to small to do something. How can I make the window greater so I can edit insite?
<scythe> I just do all of my fs stuff from bash
<blackflag> can someone help?
<Ayabara> scythe, I do most stuff from konsole as well, but sometimes I like a gui to get a better overview
<intelikey> noaXess_kubuntu i see what you mean    ssh-krb5: Conflicts: ssh    it's one or the other.
<scythe> hehe, most of the stuff I do requires root... its easier to get root from cli, thats all
<intelikey> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tm_T> intelikey: Did you mean...
<Tm_T> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<intelikey> bah  there used to be a how to ask for help without saying can anyone help me....
<intelikey> Tm_T that's the same as !ask
<noaXess_kubuntu> intelikey: then i need to remove openssh-server/client and ssh.. and then install ssh-krb5?
<Tm_T> intelikey: I see.
<intelikey> noaXess_kubuntu i think the package manager will take care of the removal for you.   just install ssh-krb5 and see what it does.
<noaXess_kubuntu> intelikey: okey..
<beefsprocket> beefsprocket
<intelikey> Tm_T there were a lot of "imo useful" infonodes until seveas started maintaining the data....   now it's pretty bare and lots of links to the same infonode.
<Tm_T> :(
<kristyon__> how do i add a new serial mouse
<intelikey> but i'm sure there were reasons that it was deemed nessarry.
<intelikey> kristyon__ to xorg ?
<kristyon__> yes
<intelikey> kristyon__ skill level ?
<kristyon__> got a serial touch pad. advanced
<intelikey> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf add a second inputdevice mouse2 section
<Seveas> intelikey, no useful factoids have been removed -- and I am not the only one maintaining the database. Stop the false accussations kthxbye
<kristyon__>  wiill it be /dev/serial or tty0?
<intelikey> kristyon__ or convert one of the wacom sections.
<kristyon__> xp sees it as m$ sreial mouse
<kristyon__> serial
<intelikey> Seveas goes to openion of "useful"  i susspose.
<kristyon__> scuse the typos, broke wrist, hence need for touchpad!!!!
<scythe> trackball, thats all I gotta say for that one :)
<kristyon__> no good, hurts like hell
<Seveas> intelikey, 5 people who are active in #ubuntu transefered all factoids to the new db. If none of them found a certain factoid useful, chances are that it wasn't
<Seveas> intelikey, and you can still attempt to add factoids, all such attempts are logged and the good factoids are added to the bot
<intelikey> i didn't know you werent the only one.  on that my apologies
<kristyon__> what will a ms srieal mouse on com1 (xp) need to be in xorg.conf?
<dart1007> #u
<scythe> kristyon. x might autoconfig it and recognize it
<kristyon__> nope
<dart1007> #ubuntu
<Seveas> scythe, it won't
<Seveas> serial mice are a pain
<vikke> okay this may seem classic, but i got this while trying to configure wine: error: "C compiler cannot create executables", so if anyone could name all the packages i need for it to work :)
<Seveas> !search serial
<ubotu> Found: synce,mouse
<Seveas> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Seveas> !compiling | vikke
<ubotu> vikke: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<kristyon__> thanks
<intelikey> kristyon__ you can copy your xorg.conf and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and setup the new mouse.  then copy out that mouse section to the now present xorg.conf and replace it.
<intelikey> shouldn't take long.
<kristyon__> thanks, thats what i was looking for.
<kristyon__> anyone know if sax2 is going to be ported to ubuntu?
<Seveas> kristyon__, it will most likely not be ported
<Seveas> the only thing it would be useful for is X configuration, and X is fixing that upstream
<scythe> isnt sax2 pretty much a suse only thing?
<intelikey> scythe isn't suse open source  gnu  ...
<Seveas> intelikey, not now that microsoft is involved
<scythe> yes, but it still uses a lot of stuff that no one else is useing.
<DaSkreech> Is there a KDE version of Write?
<scythe> seveas . lol!
<Seveas> DaSkreech, kate?
<_Kiruwa> it's a matter of dependencies, mostly (when you talk of something being RH or suse only)
<intelikey> is it no longer.... i'm behind i guess.
<scythe> Da, kate, abiword, or openoffice.org
<intelikey> kwrite also
<scythe> ohh, missed a couple I did
<_Kiruwa> DaSkreech: that's actually kinda funny... KDE gets teased for having too many text editors (kate, kedit, kwrite, kword)
<_Kiruwa> it is a real problem though... it may take you a bit to find one you like :)
<kristyon__> intelikey, i didn't get an option to select a serial port
<intelikey> kristyon__ -plow
<kristyon__> ?
<intelikey> -p priority LOW
<intelikey> it give more control
<dennister> ok...rebooting...bbs
<DaSkreech> No no I meant the command write
<DaSkreech> It does have too many editors :)
<DaSkreech> I could use them to stone birds out of trees
<scythe> Daskreech... what does the command write do, I know only of it from routers
<DaSkreech> can I login to a machine and if someone has mesg set to y can I send them a message from my user?
<intelikey> <DaSkreech> No no I meant the command write <--- ?
<DaSkreech> intelikey:  ---> Is there a KDE version of Write?
<kristyon__> still no option for serial
<schusti> sali
<intelikey> DaSkreech what "write" ?
<DaSkreech> scythe: It allows users to send each other messges on teh terminal
<schusti> chan da au eine dtsch?
<intelikey> from where ?
<DaSkreech> !info write
<ubotu> Package write does not exist in any distro I know
<DaSkreech> Liar
<scythe> like in net send in ms os's
<schusti> hello
<scythe> you might look at popper
<_Kiruwa> DaSkreech: in that case... no... you're really kindof looking for either a front end to the write command
<_Kiruwa> you can also look at samba (I think it can emulate the net send messages)
<DaSkreech> _Kiruwa: Sure whateever as long as I can send a message
<_Kiruwa> generally speaking... I suspect most of us use jabber/other IM clients
<DaSkreech> !info popper
<dennister> well, the verbose bootup worked, but everything went by way too fast to be useful...lol
<ubotu> Package popper does not exist in any distro I know
<dennister> how to slow it down?
<dennister> or is there a log i can check?
<intelikey> dennister just use dmesg
<intelikey> type dmesg
<dennister> ok...that's the same thing?
<intelikey> to a point yes.
<dennister> elaborate? how r they different?
<DaSkreech> scythe: Eh?
<scythe> there was a program, called popper or something like that... it worked like net send does
<intelikey> it doesn't have the output form the init scripts if one or more of them are sending error messages and you wanted to see them....
<scythe> im trying to find what it was really called
<intelikey> but all the kernel message in the boot process are in dmesg
<chx> i put panel on hiding , but now it does not unhide :( might be because of beryl... what could i do? edit some textfile... but which?
<dennister> ok, and i do want to see the output from the init scripts...so back to my qeustion: how do i slow down the verbose or, even better, check a log of some kind?
<Random_Transit> hey, can edgy run on x86-based macs??
<intelikey> chx [alt] +[f2]  type kcontrol [enter]    and set your pannel to not hide.
<intelikey> Random_Transit it's susposed to yes.
<lupine_85> !nvidiabeta
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) Beta version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm" (for x86) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<trappist> haven't those drivers been released now?
<Markrazy> hey
<lupine_85> I was just getting the datas
<lupine_85> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1 (edgy), package size 3970 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<trappist> lupine_85: I'm glad you did - I'm glad to know there are packages :)
<Markrazy> i just burned the .iso file to a disk for the first time and was womndering if someone could answer a quick question?
<lupine_85> they've been around for ages :p
<chx> my panel!
<lupine_85> spot my contribution!
<chx> intelikey: thank you dear sir!
<Markrazy> kbuntu
<Markrazy> kubuntu question
<Markrazy> anyone got a quick sec?
<dennister> intelikey: I'm trying to finalize my init scripts and tweak them, so how do i check how they're working if verbose bootup is going by too fast?
<scythe> you just missed it markrazy... ohh, there when another
<scythe> just ask your question mark
<intelikey> <Markrazy> anyone got a quick sec? <--- is not a linux question.
<Markrazy> k
<intelikey> dennister have them output to a logfile ?
<Markrazy> when i burned ubuntu to a cd all i had to do was put the cd in and boot up my machine and no prob.  when i do that with kubuntu it doesn't see it.
<intelikey> dennister which release ?
<dennister> yes, something like that...would it be syslog?
<DaSkreech> Markrazy: Can You do a md5sum on the ISo
<dennister> edgy
<Markrazy> i dont know what md5sum is?
<intelikey> dennister give me a sec.
<dennister> k
<DaSkreech> Markrazy: Are you in Linux?
<Markrazy> i have the iso on my desktop ready to be burned again if needed.
<Markrazy> right now i'm in windows
<scythe> what program are you using to burn?
<DaSkreech> ok google for md5sum.exe and save the file to your computer
<scythe> nero can get you a md5
<Markrazy> sonic, the same program i used with ubuntu and it worked no prob.
<Markrazy> :/
<scythe> well. could if had the right version and the moon is full behind venus
<Markrazy> ok, i'll get that md5sum.exe app brb
<intelikey> dennister see if you have a file /etc/lsb-base-logging.sh if so back it up.  and edit.
<dennister> k
<Markrazy> got it, now what
<intelikey> dennister every "usplash_write"  to "tee"   and at the end of those linse " || true"  to  " /logfile  || true"
<intelikey> that should give you a logging aparatos that will work after the root fs check.  but befor that it will probably error message.
<DaSkreech> Markrazy: from the command line browse to the folder where you saved it (hopefully the desktop) and type md5sum isoname.iso
<DaSkreech> Markrazy: Assuming the iso is also on your desktop :)
<Markrazy> yep
<Markrazy> brb
<intelikey> dennister  i'm not familear with upstart, so i make no promises there.  but if it's not sufficent we'll try something else.
<rag> hello *
<intelikey> raq
<DaSkreech> Markrazy: go to the site where you got the ISO and it should have a md5sum file
<Markrazy> looks like there is a problem.  when i double click on md5sum.exe it flashes then dissappears.
<ccherrett> anyone know how to test a webcam in kubuntu?
<lupine_85> yeah, it's a console app
<rag> do you know about Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init problems on kubuntu?
<noaXess_kubuntu> i get: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key if i start my fresh installed ssh-krb5 deamon..
<lupine_85> rag: the target filesystem is missing ubuntu
<intelikey> raq edgy ?
<noaXess_kubuntu> any hint?
<lupine_85> or some very important parts of it, at any eate
<rag> ccherrett: xawtv, aptitude install xawtv, then write on term xawtv
<rag> lupine_85: how to fix it?
<rag> lupine_85: there is not problem of grub, true?
<intelikey> raq edgy doesn't use /sbin/init   is that an edgy system ?
<rag> rag with g
<rag> :)
<lupine_85> intelikey: dpkg -L upstart
<Ayabara> hmm. I'm almost sure that my volume is lower in kubuntu than it was in ubuntu, with all the settings in kmixer set right. anyone got an explanation for this?
<lupine_85> what's in? oh, sbin/init
<intelikey> lupine_85 does is symlink it ?
<Bubba_Gump> :D
<lupine_85> no
<rag> intelikey: yeah , edgy! i dont know my user do , but system not start...
<lupine_85> he's screwed it, basically
<lupine_85> load up a live CD, rescue what you can
<lupine_85> if you're lucky, a chroot'd apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will fix it
<dennister> intelikey: i was looking at lsb-bae-logging.sh and its companion, /lib/lsb/init-functions, and feeling intimidated, but i've now scrolled up, and will implement ur suggestions
<rag> lupine_85: already started with livecd
<lupine_85> personally, however, I would start from scratch
<DaSkreech> Markrazy: Oh no you have to do it from the terminal sorry
<lupine_85> and what's on the drive? anything?
<intelikey> sounds like an initramfs.img kernel pair that doesn't know about upstart.
<DaSkreech> Markrazy: It's owrking fine
<Markrazy> cool, it looks like they recommend a program called imgburn.  so i d/led it and now it's burning it.  that should make it bootable right?
<rag> lupine_85: my problem now i chroot on target, but i cant reinstall ubuntu-minimal
<lupine_85> intelikey: unlikely. very unlikely
<Markrazy> i hope..lol
<rag> lupine_85: because i havent network
<lupine_85> rag: does /sbin/init exist?
<rag> lupine_85: nooooo
<rag> lupine_85: for it, i want install ubuntu-minimal, its ok?
<lupine_85> does dpkg exist?
<Markrazy> i just hope kubuntu installs my wireless card.
<intelikey> raq does /sbin/fsck exist ?
<rag> lupine_85: but ifconfig not works for mi
<DaSkreech> Markrazy: Go to the download site to look for the MD5sums file
<lupine_85> does dpkg exist? (obviously, bash/dash does, so the damage hopefully isn't too severe)
<lupine_85> if it does, you can install upstart using that
<lupine_85> rag: I really would start from scratch in your position, though. there's no telling what else has been done to the system
<ccherrett> rag: ok that worked thanks
<rag> Intelilkey: lupine_85: i dont know than my user do with system :(
<ccherrett> I want to tie into the video conferencing at the local schoolboard using stack 6
<rag> ccherrett: np
<ccherrett> anyone know if that could be done in linux
<lupine_85> rag: what's the output of "dpkg -v" ?
<Markrazy> http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/edgy/
<Markrazy> thats all i see
<lupine_85> erm, dpkg --version
<rag> lupine_85: please start chroot, true?
<lupine_85> yes, in the chroot
<Markrazy> the md5 file is just text.
<rag> lupine_85: dpkg works for me?
<lupine_85> good
<lupine_85> one second...
<rag> lupine_85: use apt-cdrom?
<lupine_85> does it exist?
<lupine_85> btw, i386 or amd64 ?
<intelikey> lupine_85 did he ever check if /sbin/upstart was there or not ?
<lupine_85> it doesn't exist here, so why should it exist there?
<Markrazy> alright, it worked. hanks bro!
<Markrazy> thanks!
<lupine_85> rag: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/upstart/ - download all the files ending i386.deb (assuming you're not running amd64)
<slow-motion> hallo
<lupine_85> then get them over to that computer somehow and, in the chroot, "dpkg -i *deb" in the directory they're in
<lupine_85> if you're lucky, that'll fix it
<lupine_85> at least, enough to allow you to boot
<rag> lupine_85: is for me?
<lupine_85> rag: yes
<darkangel> hi somebody knows how can I join to unbuntu chanel? please I'm new
<intelikey> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<rag> lupine_85: ok thx , i use apt-cdrom add -d /media/cdrom0 for add cdrom my sources list
<intelikey> darkangel /join #ubuntu
<rag> lupine_85: now i run aptitude install ubuntu-minimal , is ok?
<darkangel> thanks!!!!!!!!!!!
<lupine_85> yeah, go for it
<lupine_85> that's better than downloading and using dpkg :)
<dennister> intelikey: ok, file is backed up and edited; will reboot
<lupine_85> btw intelikey: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=%2Fsbin%2Fupstart&searchmode=searchfiles&version=edgy&arch=i386
<lupine_85>  /sbin/upstart /does not exist/ in edgy
<mauro> hi
<rag> lupine_85: it say me , ubuntu-minimal not in cd
<DaSkreech> can I get k3b to use sha1sum?
<lupine_85> !info ubuntu-minimal edgy
<ubotu> ubuntu-minimal: Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 1.30 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<lupine_85> !info ubuntu-standard edgy
<ubotu> ubuntu-standard: The Ubuntu standard system. In component main, is standard. Version 1.30 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<lupine_85> try ubuntu-standard
<lupine_85> if that doesn't work, try apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<rag> lupine_85: :( , user come soon ... :(
<lupine_85> (the broad spectrum shot approach ;) 0
<rag> ok thx
<rag> nothing
<lupine_85> so it's not installing?
<rag> noo
<lupine_85> (you did apt-get update first, right? :) )
<Spudchat> is the kde program that allows you to edit the system services started at each run level installed by default?
<rag> yeah
<lupine_85> hmm
<lupine_85> personally, I'd reinstall and tell him/her not to be so daft next time
<rag> lupine_85: cd like good mount and add in sources.list
<dennister> booted up fine again...now chich log can i check, if tee is a command?
<rag> lupine_85: ifconfig command say me: Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev
<lupine_85> mm
<lupine_85> you can config the net outsider of the chroot
<lupine_85> otherwise (again outsider of the chroot) mount --bind /proc /path/to/chroot/proc
* lupine_85 <-------- gone
<rag> lupine_85: first config network out root, ok try it
<dennister> intelikey: now which log can i look at, since tee is a command?
<rag> lupine_85: thx i have now network
<intelikey> dennister /logfile
<dennister> ty
<DaSkreech> How can I check if dd is working?
<rmm> who here knows much about kommander?
<lupine_85> DaSkreech: send it a SIGHUP ?
<lupine_85> monitor the size of of?
<lupine_85> stop it and do the above, then start it again with the resume-from-position-x options ?
<DaSkreech> It's stuck @ 485 Megs
<lupine_85> if it's a CDROM, could be trying to read a difficult patch
* DaSkreech curses in an alien language
<lupine_85> but dd always wins through in the end
<DaSkreech> What the hell is wrong with these DVDs
<DaSkreech> this is the 4th one I've burnt and it works fine till I dd it then it becomes unreadable
<intelikey> dennister note don't forget to undo that by replacing the backedup /etc/lsb-base-logging.sh   because that /logfile will grow unchecked indefinately.     mmmm you did set it  tee -a  didn't you.  hope you saw that.
* DaSkreech sits in the middle of the room and looks at the piles of rapidly unuseable computers and electronics around him
<rmm> so whats in the collection daskreech
<ToyMan> anyone here get any of the 'N' type wireless cards to work in kubuntu yet?
<dennister> intelikey: no, i didn't see the 'tee-a'  but i don't think it matters cause i can't find a /logfile anywhere anyway
<DaSkreech> three computers two motherboards a stack of DVS that can apparently only be read once a Wifi USB dongle a Monitor a router a UPS 4 keyboars and two mice
<rag> lupine_85: time to reboot :) i say you for my aptitude ubuntu-minimal rescue my system :)
<rmm> not as far as i know
<DaSkreech> all died within a few weeks of each other
<DaSkreech> except the keyboards and mice
<rmm> broadcom's usually the one developing those chips - and they're pretty closed in their driver development philosophy
<dennister> or acutally...there are two connected to mysql, and then one /usr/sbin/split-logfile
<DaSkreech> Oh wait I forgot those
<DaSkreech> two monitors
<rmm> lol i just downsized my entire collection
<rmm> right now i'm just sittin in front of my thinkpad x22 - 3.1 lbs of pre-Lenovo goodness
<rag> lupine_85: you know why not work katapult on edgy, my user love katapult but it not works on edgy...
<lupine_85> no idea, I don't use it
<rmm> from 3 monitors, 3 P-III workstations, so forth
<soulrider> does anyone know of a program i can use ?
<rag> lupine_85: system starting :) , now you know than ubuntu-minimal is magic :), thx for you support
<soulrider> even if its command line that i can use to resize images
<soulrider> and keep the aspect ratio
<bluch> i have a question about cedega
<rag> lupine_85: ubuntu-minimal rescue system!!!! :DDDDDD , its great
<ivanoats> i have a blank desktop background after login... i've tried re-starting x server but it's still there, any ideas?
<rag> ivanoats: lspci for i know what graphic card
<ivanoats> rag - unknown device - i am running parrallels on macbook pro
<rag> ivanoats: sorry, yet i dont try with mac
<ivanoats> is there anything else I can look at, like a log file or try something else
<ivanoats> maybe delete my session or something like that.. if that makes sense
<dennister> gtg pps...since i've finally got mythtv working i'm going to enjoy it for a few hours :)
<LeeJunFan> Anyone know what I'm missing to not have kde display config? Says the module is missing. What package is that in?
<Dr_willis> which config are you refering to?
<rag> lupine_85: thx , see you
<Yaccin> whats the command for starting the program to start programs (alt + F2)?
<Admiral_Chicago> !ask > bluch
<Admiral_Chicago> Yaccin: yes that brings up run
<tsdgeos> Yaccin: afaik it's not a program but a kdesktop funcionality
<Admiral_Chicago> bbl
<Yaccin> is there a possibility to bring up this window from konsole etc?
<Yaccin> or to simply change the shortcut?
<Admiral_Chicago> Yaccin: check system settings --keyboard and mouse --shorcut schemes -- global shortcuts --Desktop --run command
<Yaccin> ah
<Yaccin> thx
<Yaccin> :)
<soulrider> does anyone know where i can find the icons konqueror is using ?
<soulrider> io wanna use the bookmark star icon
<CVirus> soulrider: /usr/share/icons/
<lupine_85>  /usr/share/icons
<soulrider> thanks!
<Rogue> Hello
<jordan> hi all!
<Bubba_Gump> is the plastic firefox 2.0 nuvola out yet ?
<Rogue> Can anyone help with configureing the monitor in KDE?
<krazeef> qui parle franais ici svp?
<Dr_willis> Hmm...   Thai IT Minister Slams Open Source      -     Does any other country have an "IT Minister" ?
<Rogue> Dr_willis: How are you?
<Dr_willis> Just reading the news on slashdot and other places.. :)
<Dr_willis> Its an interesting time for linux at the moment
<Bubba_Gump> Dr_willis: whats happening ?
<Dr_willis> Ive heard that the WOrld of Warcraft  guys have banned all accounts using "linux'  but cant find any confirmations. just 1 site/ artical.
<jordan> can anybody tell me what should i do if my linux would not unpack any .tar.gz file?
<jordan> pls!
<Dr_willis> The Thai IT minister spewed some total  wrong info.
<Dr_willis> jordan,  ANY? or just the .tar.gz ya got? how are youy trying to unpack it?
<rag> please how to change keyboard layout
<zorglu_> !fr | kraut
<ubotu> kraut: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jordan> well i downloaded 2 versions of mozilla and tried it by right click and unpack here and also in console mode
<zorglu_> ok krazef is no more
<kraut> zorglu_?
<Dr_willis> jordan,  and the commands you used in the console was?
<jordan> it unpacked it but with an arror message that it didn`t and it would not start up
<kraut> !die | zorglu_
<Dr_willis> Hmm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about die - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rogue> Dr_willis: Got a min for a question?
<zorglu_> kraut: sorry, just a nick completion issue
<kraut> zorglu_: ah ;)
<jordan> i got a pop up window
<jordan> let me see - i`ll tell u in a sec :)
<rag> how to keyboard layout, on ktouch program not works accents :(
<Dr_willis> I like the 'unp' command. :)
<Dr_willis> !unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Dr_willis> whats up Rogue
<jordan> - `the extraction operation failed`
<jordan> and a list of stuff under it
<Dr_willis> jordan,  sounds like a bad archive. WHy are you even messing with the tar.gzs ?
<rag> how to change layout keyboard please
* Bubba_Gump mentions 'Adept!'
<Digital_Pioneer> How do I play MIDIs?
<Rogue> Dr_willis: I installed the new edgy Kubuntu... 6.06 no problems... 6.10 got screen configured but everyting is blurry...
<jordan> i`m trying to install firefox and that`s what i`ve found on mozilla.org for linux
<zorglu_> gzip -t youfilename.tar.gz will tell you if the file is corrupted, jordan, Dr_willis
<rag> jordan: aptitude install firefox :)
<Digital_Pioneer> jordan: What's wrong with aptitude install?
<jordan> how do i do that
<Digital_Pioneer> jordan: Command line: sudo aptitude install firefox
<Dr_willis> Rogue,  blury? you on a lcd or crt?
<jordan> i just started using linux and not quite sure about everything
<Digital_Pioneer> jordan: I know the feeling. :)
<jordan> thx :) let me try that sudo
<jordan> :)
<Bubba_Gump> jordan, click K> Sytem> Adept
<Digital_Pioneer> jordan: APT is your suite of package management.
* Dr_willis thinks the  first theing the kubuntu desktop should do is supply a list of links to learn how to use the system. :) people make it WAY too hard.
<Dr_willis> or course people wont read the stuff anyway.
<Digital_Pioneer> Dr_willis: That's what this place is for! :D
<Digital_Pioneer> Dr_willis: (Or what it's used for)
<Rogue> dr
<Dr_willis> Digital_Pioneer,  yea but it gets old  having to explain that you dont download 'self installing executables' :)
<jordan> i got the adept manager - should i just search for firefox and install?
<Rogue> Dr_willis: On a LCD
<Digital_Pioneer> Dr_willis: You can. Ever try a .run?
<Dr_willis> Digital_Pioneer,  i avoide them ehenever possiuble..
<Digital_Pioneer> jordan: You could use Adept, but I prefer using the command line. Adept is just a frontend.
<Dr_willis> Digital_Pioneer,  its AMAZING the # of times people ask 'how to i install a .run, or a .bin'
<Dr_willis> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Dr_willis> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 28588 kB
<Digital_Pioneer> Dr_willis: Yeah, it's because they can't figure out they're binary executables.
<jordan> all right - so do the sudo line then?
<Digital_Pioneer> Dr_willis: I asked it once too.
<Digital_Pioneer> jordan: Do you have root privs?
<Dr_willis> its in main, so 'sudo apt-get install firefox' should  do it.
<Digital_Pioneer> jordan: apt-get and aptitude both work. Aptitude is more picky though.
<Dr_willis> Digital_Pioneer,  ive seen way too many STUPID .bin's that you run.. then they turn into the .rpm you install. after you enter YES to the eula. :)
<jordan> ic
<Digital_Pioneer> Dr_willis: I'm glad I've not run into one of those yet.
<Digital_Pioneer> LOL
<Dr_willis> Package Management 101. :) once you lern the Kubuntu way.. you dont want to go back.
<Digital_Pioneer> HEAR HEAR!
<Dr_willis> Digital_Pioneer,  it was SUNSs Java - from a year or 2 ago i recall...
<Dr_willis> of course now Java is going GPL.. thats interesting news as well
<Digital_Pioneer> Yeah, now I just agree straight from apt. :D
<Rogue> But isn't the version in the Repo's of firefox different than what you install from Mozilla direct?
<Dr_willis> the fact you HAVE to 'agree' is stupid. :)
* Digital_Pioneer goes and installs sun-java5-bin, noticing he doesn't have it.
<Digital_Pioneer> Ick, deps unixodbc virtual package?
<Rogue> I thought I read that Ubuntu mod's both Firefox and Thunderbird from the standard versions??
<Digital_Pioneer> BTW, what are some good package repositories?
<Digital_Pioneer> I need some more...
<Dr_willis> Rogue,  theyve been known to do so in the past.
<Dr_willis> Rogue,  so i wouldent be suprised
<Digital_Pioneer> jordan: How's it coming?
<Rogue> That was the reason I was told to get the versions from the web site to avoid issues...
<Dr_willis> Rogue,  ive never seen/heard of any issues with the Ubuntu versions
<Dr_willis> there was a version/security issue ages ago once.. but  that was a LONG time ago
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu fixed a bug. but dident update the version #. since they backported the bug fix to the older version.
<rag> jordan: on terminal
<Rogue> Dr_willis: I am using an LCD monitor.  I have it working but everything is blurry... smuged like... readable but not sharp like normal
<rag> jordan: aptitude install firefox
<Digital_Pioneer> jordan: You've heard it from 3+ different directions. :) Do you have it yet?
<Dr_willis> Rogue,  odd.. I always do clean installs myself. try some other window managers perhaps, see if its common with all of them. or just kde.  perhaps the Refresh rates are not right.
<Digital_Pioneer> jordan: Depending on your sources.list, you may not be able to install it from APT until you get more repositories, but firefox should be present almost anywhere.
<jordan> i see - thank you for your help
<jordan> i really appreciate it :)
<Digital_Pioneer> :)
<Dr_willis> firefox is in main
<Dr_willis> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 28588 kB
<jordan> let me chck
<Rogue> Dr_willis: It's frustrating...  all the  past versions of Kubuntu worked flawlessly.  This version not only miss idenified my monitor ( a dell 2001fp) that is listed but loaded the wrong driver so that I couldnt even run the live version
<fdoving> which io scheduler do people use for laptops?
<Digital_Pioneer> jordan: Also, you should know apt-cache search <subject> and apt-cache policy <package>. Those are useful too.
<Digital_Pioneer> jordan: use apt-cache search to find packages, i.e. apt-cache search web browser
<Digital_Pioneer> jordan: Use apt-cache policy to check the versions and installation status of packages, i.e. apt-cache policy firefox
<Rogue> Dr_willis: I tried using my old xorg.conf and that killed Kubuntu from even loading up the desktopppp
<jordan> adept manager did the trick!
<jordan> thx a lot for helping :D:D
<Dr_willis> Rogue,  this is whenit comes in handy knowing how X and xorg configure stuff. and how the drivers work.
<Dr_willis> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Digital_Pioneer> jordan: Yeah, that it does. :) Good luck with your new Linux!
<jordan> thx tho i might check beck
<jordan> if i get lost again
<jordan> c ya!
<Digital_Pioneer> jordan: Well, it happens. :)
<jordan> :)
<Dr_willis> when in doubt READ the guides and docs at the kubuntu pages.
<Dr_willis> :)
<scion> hey!
<jordan> see you!
<Rogue> Dr_willis: Yea and a PHD to understand it and what crazy changes they make without telling you everytime a new update comes out.. like throwing darts .. hit or miss
<scion> shankin that a$$
<fribuntu> Hi all
<scion> we all knew a groove armada song was gonna come out of that!
<scion> is there any way i can make changes to aterm using .Xdefaults "on the fly" in kubuntu
<scion> i need to restart x to see the changes and it is annoying!
<fdoving> scion: yes, use 'xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults'
<fdoving> scion: don't need the -merge actually. just 'xrdb ~/.Xdefaults' is enought.
<Digital_Pioneer> Am I incorrect in feeling that if I can find it on packages.ubuntulinux.org, I should be able to find it in APT?
<fdoving> -t
<_Ace2016_> I need a program to wipe a disk with random data, can it be done on a single partition?
<fdoving> Digital_Pioneer: find what?
<_Ace2016_> Tenth Times the Charm  A man reformatted his hard drive not once, not twice, but ten times before he realized there was some valuable information he needed recovered. Luckily for him, it only took Ontrack one try to recover the information.
<Digital_Pioneer> fdoving: What you find in packages.ubuntulinux.org and APT: packages. :)
<_Ace2016_> yea so i want to wipe a partition
<_Ace2016_> maybe he quick formatted it
<Yaccin> anyone knows how to change the sidebar picture in the k-menu?
* _Ace2016_ will not search google for one track again
<Digital_Pioneer> _Ace2016_: You want to format a partition?
<scion> thank you fdoving
<_Ace2016_> Digital_Pioneer: yea, with ramdom data, and like 30 times
<Running_aim> hello..who can tell me the difference between beryl and xgl
<Digital_Pioneer> _Ace2016_: Why with random data? I think formatting will pretty efficiently erase the data on the HDD.
<Lynoure> Yaccin: Some kde art/theme page will probably have that information somewhere
<Digital_Pioneer> _Ace2016_: If you're trying to hide something, just delete it. EXT3 will replace its binary on the HDD with 0's.
<Digital_Pioneer> ;)
<_Ace2016_> Digital_Pioneer: its xfs
<Digital_Pioneer> _Ace2016_: Well, there's always QtParted.
<Yaccin> Lynoure: it seems to be different in each distro -_-
<Running_aim> anyone?
<Digital_Pioneer> _Ace2016_: But that won't put random data on.
<_Ace2016_> oh
<delight> is there a way to get the glmatrix screensaver into the kde-screensaver dialogs ? I googled but could not find a solution ... just some ppl pointing to the same problem
<delight> sort of
<Digital_Pioneer> Running_aim: I haven't a clue, but if I were you, I'd ask my friend Wikipedia.
<delight> :-)
<Lynoure> Yaccin: the picture? Or how to change it? The latter would be weird
<Running_aim> :)
<Yaccin> where the picture is saved
<Lynoure> Yaccin: then the location is probably in some kde configuration file
<freewill> whats the command to delete something in the console?
<freewill> uber noob question :P
<mnoir> rm <something>
<freewill> thx
* _Ace2016_ has found shred
<Lynoure> Yaccin: I'd take a theme that changes it and look from that.
<Dark_Vampire> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<luca> hello
<jpgeerets> hi folks
<jpgeerets> i have a problem with my external usb drive
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<jpgeerets> when i switch it on
<jpgeerets> it mounts
<jpgeerets> but it says it is empty
<jpgeerets> but, i know, there is 150Gb data on
<jpgeerets> someone know how i can see and access the files?
<jpgeerets> also same problem when i connect my dig.cam
<THY733T> hi all,i've 2 machines
<THY733T> first fresh install of edgy
<THY733T> second upgraded from dapper
<THY733T> the scenod one sees other machines on network as hostname.local
<LeeJunFan> is it at all possible to run DRI with Xinerama with fglrx?
<THY733T> the first one doesn't have a name resolving like this
<jpgeerets> soomeone here know something about mine problem?
<THY733T> jpgeerets : me?
<jpgeerets> i hope... THY733T
<chudd> Hi, I'm running Edgy and after a X crash and hard reboot I get the error "failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package 'gsl_ref_html' ". I can't remove, purge, reinstall the package at all. Any ideas. Thanks in advance for any help :)
<jpgeerets> its damnt quite here....
<anika> idle
<klerfayt> my konsole is broken; I can't change colors
<dom> anybody here use a hex editor?  it's been ages, i don't even know what there would be in kde
<vge> i want good hex editor ide too :)
<vge> does eclipse have one?
<chudd> Try khexedit
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<Keyseir> Does anyone know if it's possible to change to a regular text cursor in Kate instead of this text cursor thingie that selects a character and doesn't allow things like creating spaces inbetween two adjacent already entered characters?
<dinosaur-rus> is there ctags package for Kubuntu?
<dom> khexedit, oh hey, it's even installed already on my system, cool
<Yaccin> how do i disable the backgroundimage in konqueror?
<klerfayt> Yaccin: you mean opening page?
<chudd> Keseir: this is really dumb thing to ask but is your insert mode set to "replace" rather than "insert". On my Kate version if I have accidentally hit the insert key (above the arrows) the cursor changes to a block and overwrites rather than inserting at the cursor position.
<chudd> ...checking the simple things first :-)
<chudd> Keyseir: any joy?
<Yaccin> klerfayt: no, when im in file-browser mode
<Yaccin> the gears
<Keyseir> You misspelled my name, just reading now =)
<Yaccin> i want to remove them ^^
<chudd> oops - sorry ;-)
<klerfayt> Yaccin: View>change background
<Keyseir> How do I check my insert mode?
<Keyseir> oh, insert key
<Keyseir> Heh
<Yaccin> thx
<Keyseir> Yeah... That was it.
<Keyseir> chudd: Thanks a bunch. You saved me untold turmoil.
<chudd> Keyseir: cool. No worries.
<Keyseir> chudd: =)
<chudd> quit
<schmidt> anybody upgraded from dapper to edgy?
<chudd> ...darn IRC commands <embarrassed>
<vge> schmidt: i did
<schmidt> does that again deinstall all KDE progs?
<vge> well, i didint loose my kde settings if that's what your asking
<schmidt> vge: ok you kept your settings, but did your kmenu stay in place?
<OOD> schmidt: a lot of programs are updated since edgy comes with KDE 3.5.5
<vge> schmidt: nothing changed
<vge> well, i just got my latpot buildin soundcards to work, i didint eaven remember i had those :)
<vge> *laptop
<schmidt> vge and OOD: any problems?
<vge> you figure out the other typos ;)
<vge> now i show my noobiness and ask, OOD?
<OOD> i've had some some problems that i had to work out, it caused frustration but it's fine now
<OOD> and i did a clean install
* vge goes to corner and shames 
<vge> well yes, some of my paggages were hold back, but nothing that could mess your system was broken
<maverick> Anybody cud help me enabling my S-Video port on HP DV-5000 wiz intel VGA card ??!!
<vge> might be problems if you have opera installed
<schmidt> OOD: grrr, so you had to a clean install - thats like it was for me updating from breeezy to dapper...
<schmidt> yeah, i had opera installed - but why would that matter?
<vge> well, dont remember anymore what folder was it, but opera had some config files in there and some paggage could not install if that folder cound not be deleted
<vge> so X failed to start, but nothing major ;)
<chudd> Problem with I/O error on gsl-ref-html SOLVED: needed to run fsck on reboot.
<OOD> schmidt: i didnt have to, but it's always safer to do a clean install, some people ender up with broken X settings when upgrading
<anika> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vge> schmidt:  and eaven with clean install, you dont loose your KDE settings
<schmidt> vge: how did you do that - did you have a separate home partition?
<vge> allways
<schmidt> vge: ah, now i understand...
<vge> but i didint do reinstall
<Gecko> Hey there. Is there any way to configure kde/kubuntu to do selective automounting? I don't want to automount my ipod, as I will need a special script to do that properly
<Gecko> gah, this makes me crazy: I've specifically asked kde not to automount my ipod, but it gets automounted by default anyway, but the media loading thing doesn't show up...
<anika> Gecko: I don't know
<chudd> @Gecko: I have the same behaviour with an external HDD. It is an advantage for me but must be a pox for you. Can you edit the special IPOD mounting  script you mentioned so that it umounts the IPOD before it runs?
<anika> That would be interesting. You don't want it to mount a class of hardware or just your ipod
<Gecko> chudd: well, I haven't even set up that script yet (need to do some converting from hotplug to udev), so it's not using that right now
<fdoving> Gecko: you can, but it's no easy graphical way of doing it as far as i know.
<Gecko> fdoving: I've worked with unix for almost ten years now, so no worries about that :)
<wabble> are there any gui tools for managing static ip's in wlans that can be used on edgy?
<lupine_58> kcontrol ?
<wabble> lupine_58: so setting static ip's in the network tools there work now?
<lupine_58> it always worked here
<wabble> lupine_58: with wireless cards? Never worked with older versions
<lupine_58> AFAIK it's just a frontend to /etc/network/interfaces ... as it should be
<chudd> I use knetworkmanager for the wlan on my laptop. Uses dhcp but I'm sure there's options in there for static IPs
<Ace2016>  if i remove msttcorefonts will the fonts be deleted?
<Ace2016> r is msttcorefonts a script that downloads the fonts for you?
<Ace2016> s/r/or
<wabble> lupine_58: well, the frontend wrote bad filesbefore..
<lupine_58> I wouldn't know, as I always wrote them myself
<wabble> ok
<Gecko> Oh well, I'll just make some script that waits five seconds after ipod insertion and runs /usr/bin/eject /media/ipod :)
<johey> Where do I find the old ICQ compatible Kopete that I can install in Edgy?
<fdoving> !kopete-icq-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete-icq-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> !xubuntu  > eilker
<fdoving> !kopete-icq-aim
<ubotu> Due to a bug within Kopete's AIM/ICQ plugin, Kopete will not connect correctly to AIM/ICQ. Working versions can be found at: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/
<fdoving> johey: ^^
<johey> fdoving: Aha, there there... Thanks! :D
<anika> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<anika> !flash9
<ubotu> You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Hawkwind> !nvidia > Hawkwind
<ehird> anyone noticed how reliable /dev/null is to save files to?
<fdoving> ehird: great, did you ever figure out how to restore them?
<ehird> fdoving: thats totally irrelievent, you know. i don't store files to access them or anything
<fdoving> hehe :)
<fdoving> ehird: nice for backup, saves alot of space. and old backups is always a pain :)
<ehird> `sudo mv * /dev/null` :D
<T3hWiz0rd> if I tell apache2 to stop, will it no longer start at bootup?
<ehird> oh wait, /dev/full is so better
<T3hWiz0rd> how do you tell linux to not boot something in startup? like apache2 and kdebluetooth?
<bhughes_> update-rc.d
<T3hWiz0rd> bhughes_: you talkint to me?
<bhughes_> T3hWiz0rd: yes
<T3hWiz0rd> bhughes_: so i'd type update-rc.d apache2 stop?
<bhughes_> you type 'man update-rc.d', and it'll tell you how to do it :)
<bhughes_>        Example of disabling a service:
<bhughes_>           update-rc.d -f foobar remove
<molok> hi!
<anika> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<wabble> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wabble> :S
<T3hWiz0rd> bhughes_: yeah  Isee that, and then to readd it is simply the reverse command if I ever need it again eh?
<molok> i'm having problems installing kubuntu in a asus P5VD1-X motherboard system, anybody knows about a bug or something?
<bhughes_> T3hWiz0rd: according to the man page, yes
<T3hWiz0rd> bhughes_: im reading the man page, i just like to ask lots of questions and be sure.
<wabble> molok: try to disable onboard stuff from the bios
<bhughes_> T3hWiz0rd: nod, i'm reading it too ;)
<bhughes_>        Insert links using the defaults:
<bhughes_>           update-rc.d foobar defaults
<molok> wabble: i already try that
<wabble> ok, no idea then..
<ehird> would you believe it? "bash | nano" gives you a working interactive bash.. in nano
<molok> i think it could be a problem with de VIA chipset
<molok> but not shure
<T3hWiz0rd> bhughes_: i am trying to speed up my kubuntu install by removing things that I don't really need that are starting up in boot
<molok> the funny thing is that this system had a fecdora core 5 running ok, but fedora core 6 hangs at installation, so i switch to kubuntu
<molok> and i found the same problem
<bhughes_> T3hWiz0rd: sounds like a good idea
<T3hWiz0rd> bhughes_: fdisk seems to run a check at startup evertime I boot kubuntu
<T3hWiz0rd> anyway to disable that?
<bhughes_> you mean fsck?
<T3hWiz0rd> yeah
<T3hWiz0rd> any way to remove that from boot up?
<t0taln00b> hey all :D
<T3hWiz0rd> simply remove it from update-rc.d?
<bhughes_> T3hWiz0rd:  no, you can't, and you don't want to... consider what happens when you restart the machine if the power dies :)
<T3hWiz0rd> bhughes_: well what type of services should I remove?
<T3hWiz0rd> I removed apache2, i removed kdebluetoothd
<bhughes_> *shrug*
<T3hWiz0rd> how does fsck benefit the system?
<bhughes_> look in /etc/rcN.d and see what you don't need, where N is your runlevel (probably 2, the 'runlevel' command will tell you)
<bhughes_> it makes sure that filesystem is in a usable state
<bhughes_> fsck = file system check
<T3hWiz0rd> kubuntu is the only distro i know of that has done it so slowly at boot.
<T3hWiz0rd> not to diss kubuntu in anyway, it just seems shocking.
<slow-motion> n8
<Zoelibactus> Namd
<mae> can anyone help me with this: skype on amd64 edgy:
<mae>  libXcursor.so.1 => not found
<mae> libXft.so.2 => not found
<mae> thats output of ldd
<fdoving> mae: use apt:/ in konqueror, search for the files, and you'll find the names of the packages you need to install.
<fdoving> mae: use the packages.ubuntu.com search box.
<AV1611> debian-russian
<mae> the problem is i need the 32 bit libraries
<mae> not the 64 bit ones
<Dheeraj_k> can any body provide me apt sources.lost file of kubuntu?
<Dheeraj_k> sources.list
<Admiral_Chicago> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Dheeraj_k> actually i want to install kde from kubuntu on ubuntu
<Dheeraj_k> kubuntu cd
<Admiral_Chicago> Dheeraj_k: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Dheeraj_k> wat i will have to enter in sources.list? to archive that?
<AV1611> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop is really the only way
<kosh> I am doing one of the weirdest kubuntu installs I think, the live cd won't run my graphics cards in vesa mode and vga mode is too small
<kosh> so I am sshing into the machine from my laptop and running the installer that way  :)
<AV1611> you have just to uncomment the following lines:
<Admiral_Chicago> Dheeraj_k: no in a terminal
<Dheeraj_k>  that will download desktop from net. but my net is dam slow
<kosh> is there an actual cli installer for kubuntu?
<Dheeraj_k> i am on gprs :(
<OOD> kosh: the alternate cd
<Dheeraj_k> i have got kubuntu cd
<AV1611> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<kosh> ok well so far this seems to be working,  remote X sure is nice, that is one of the major reasons I like unixes
<OOD> that's as close as you get to a cli installer
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<JohnFlux> I need the 32bit version of libgnutls
<Admiral_Chicago> Dheeraj_k: do youh have the kubuntu CD
<JohnFlux> how can I get that so I can install it to /usr/lib32 ?
<AV1611> then I think you just have to make sudo apt-cdrom add,
<AV1611> then: apt-get update
<AV1611> and then: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<AV1611> I mean if you have got the kubuntu-alternate-cd
<AV1611> this is your case
<Dheeraj_k>  Admiral_Chicago: yes i have
<kosh> so JohnFlux how are you doing?
<JohnFlux> kosh: hey man
<JohnFlux> kosh: thinking about working for google
<Admiral_Chicago> Dheeraj_k: please paste your sources.list
<JohnFlux> kosh: but.. just not feasible for me to move to america at the moment ;/
<kosh> I just got a sweet new computer and I am setting it up now
<Dheeraj_k> wat i have to paste?
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Admiral_Chicago> in that link, please put your sources.list     you can find them in /etc/apt/sources.list
<AV1611> etc/apt/sources.list file
<Dheeraj_k> i opened it on gedit
<Dheeraj_k> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dheeraj_k> now?
<Admiral_Chicago> Dheeraj_k: in the paste bin page
<velle> I have a question about how (and wether) to upgrade kde
<kosh> JohnFlux, yeah I don't blame you, I am looking at moving out of the usa
<AV1611> well, copy the whole file, please
<kosh> JohnFlux, finland or something like that looks nice
<JohnFlux> kosh: how come?
<kosh> JohnFlux, other places are nicer
<Dheeraj_k> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32195/
<Admiral_Chicago> velle: ask
<Admiral_Chicago> Dheeraj_k: okay just put the cd in and type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<AV1611> there's nothing you got to change at< that file
<AV1611> please, do this:
<AV1611> sudo apt-get update
<AV1611> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dheeraj_k> is any thing wrong in this list
<Dheeraj_k> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 6.06_Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060531)] / dapper main restricted
<AV1611> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Admiral_Chicago> no it's fine
<velle> hmmm... my first problem is that I found a few minor bugs in kde and wanted to report them, but im not sure if i should report for KDE 3.5.2 when 3.5.5 is out, so i wanted to upgrade. I thought it could be done with apt-get but it seems not... why?
<velle> i've got kubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake
<AV1611> make sure that you're offline
<AV1611> it will ask you to load in your kubuntu-cd
<AV1611> and that's it
<Dheeraj_k> getting error :( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32196/
<Admiral_Chicago> velle: well i would file the bug report becasue KDE is on many distros, it may affect other people
<AV1611> what kind of error that is?
<Dheeraj_k> Err cdrom://Kubuntu 6.06_Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060531) dapper/main Packages
<Dheeraj_k> Err cdrom://Kubuntu 6.06_Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060531) dapper/restricted Packages
<Admiral_Chicago> velle: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php
<Admiral_Chicago> add the first mirror to your sources.list and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dheeraj_k> how to fix this error?
<Admiral_Chicago> make sure you have Riddell's key as well
<AV1611> did you do sudo apt-cdrom add, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade?
<sephrys> hey
<sephrys> anyone know about ffmpeg with lame support?
<sephrys> or can mencode take over where this left off?
<velle> Admiral_Chicago: so what would be the normal way to keep my distro up to date? is it enough to do what adept suggests me to... in other words: do the rest of you also use kde 3.5.2 because its default in kubuntu or did you upgrade it somehow?
<AV1611> otherwise do as Admiral tells you to
<AV1611> but then you'll have to download that from the inet....
<AV1611> i don;t know if you are at the unlimited inet connection....
<Admiral_Chicago> velle: it's really a choice, i like the updated programs like amarok and such, but it's really a choice. I'm on 3.5.5 and smoe developers I know are as well
<sephrys> whereis <windows.h> from?
<sephrys> with the w32codec compile
<sephrys> is that wine?
<Admiral_Chicago> but others stay on 3.5.2 to smash bugs because some of them affect KDE all over, not just Kubuntu
<trappist> Seveas: not exactly
<trappist> Seveas: pretty sure that just tells mplayer how to read win32 dlls
<trappist> mplayer or whoever
<trappist> oops that was for sephrys
<trappist> sorry Seveas :)
<velle> Admiral_Chicago: nice to know that my bug reports are welcome, i will submit them now
<Admiral_Chicago> let me see them, i might be help you with them
<velle> oh... they are details, that I encounter because I rely 100% on keyboard, but if you want I will get back to you with them in a second?
<Admiral_Chicago> sure
<Admiral_Chicago> bbl
<ehird> any ethernet modem will work out of the box in any linux distro right?
<cntb> hi  Iwant to temporarily insert greek keyboard in KDE and switch it throu ALT SHIFT how can I do that ?
<cntb> !xkb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xkb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carol> hola
<carol> hello
<mehdi> join ubuntu-fr
<carol> hi
<user-land> hi carol
<DFM> hi
<mehdi> hi all
<mehdi> can u help me to join ubuntu fr ?
<ehird> no answers?
<RawSewage> why wont kcron start certain .sh  ?
<DFM> I am having a problem setting preferred apps in Kubuntu
<RawSewage> Some of my .sh execute at the given times, while others dont
<fribuntu> medi: Well, just join the channel. What is the problem?
<fribuntu> mehdi: see above
<DFM> I set them and the e-mail works but when I click a link Konqerer launches instead of Swiftfox
<DFM> any one have any idea's why this is?
<RawSewage> yes
<Dheeraj_k> hi again
<RawSewage> Go to System Settings
<RawSewage> Default Apps
<Dheeraj_k> apt is not installing kde from cd :(
<RawSewage> Web Browser
<fribuntu> DFM: I think it is a swiftfox setting, no? In firefox you had to tweak "about:config" to start anything on mailto:...
<RawSewage> In the following browser:   type  swiftfox
<Dheeraj_k> here is the error
<Dheeraj_k>  Err cdrom://Kubuntu 6.06_Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060531) dapper/restricted Packages
<fribuntu> DFM: Oh, sorry. I thought you where talking about the other way round ... my bad!
<Dheeraj_k> but it is able to take update from ubuntu cd
<DFM> no sweat
<RawSewage> why wont kcron start certain .sh  ?  Some of my .sh execute at the given times, while others dont
<RawSewage> I have to click them manually for the .sh to execute
<trappist> RawSewage: are all of them executable?
<RawSewage> yes
<RawSewage> it's weird
<Dheeraj_k> did i missed any thing?
<DFM> under system setting you have kde components, in there I set the default apps but it still launches Konqueror
<DFM> when I click a link
<DFM> I forgot to mention the links I am clicking are in e-mails that I am using t-bird to read
<DFM> when I am viewing a page in fox and click a link everything is fine
<RawSewage> DFM, maybe check in Thunderbird for default browser option
<RawSewage> DFM, or try restarting
<RawSewage> If you set default browser for swiftfox, then it should work
<DFM> don't know why I didn't think of that. have done that have been trying to figure out for a few days now
<trappist> DFM: you have to set a filetype association for html files
<DFM> I have under system settings and it says all applications should honor it
<DFM> Where do I do that?
<DFM> under t-bird or in a config?
<trappist> wherever you set up the file associations for kde
<ehird> nothing?
<carol> hi
<mehdi> hi !!
<lotfi> saha kho
<user-land> mehdi, type this: /join #ubuntu-fr
<mehdi> thinks !!
<mrkris> Unsure why, but I can't seem to connect to NFS servers in kubuntu, but can just fine in Xubuntu and regular ubuntu. Is there a setting I have to configure? It just tells me "server is down"
<trappist> mrkris: how are you trying to connect
<mrkris> mount -t nfs 192.168.1.21:/export /mnt
<trappist> works for me, and mount is no different in kubuntu than in xubuntu
<trappist> any logs on the server side?
<mrkris> lemme check
<mrkris> I got it, stupid error on my end. my apologies
<BluesKaj> anyone using devede26 here?
<ivanoats> hi, after I log in to kubuntu - i have a blank desktop background and can't see the panel or anything else
<arriesp> xao gnte
<velle> Admiral_Chicago: hey, do you want to see the kubuntu and kde bugs i've written down
#kubuntu 2006-11-17
<BluesKaj> still splittsville or has the server finally settled down ?
<mrobbert> I'm having some troubles with the syncing a Palm OS device with kpilot, anybody around that can  help me out?
* T3hWiz0rd shrugs
<T3hWiz0rd> I just know how to sync windows mobile to linux
<fdoving> mrobbert: kpilot on edgy?
<mrobbert> Yes, on Edgy
<fdoving> i've heard roumors kpilot in edgy is broken.. hang on, i'll check.
<mrobbert> Really?
<alyssa> is there a reason why everything in Adept is grayed out?
<alyssa> it's f'n killing me
<mrobbert> It does sync, I'm just not seeing the todo's and appointments on the Palm.
<mrobbert> alyssa: Can you do an apt-get update from the command line without any errors? (Need to run as root or with sudo)
<alyssa> checking
<alyssa> mrobbert: yes, that seems to work
<knapp> Is it possible to make just one panel transparent?
<alyssa> so why not via the GUI
<alyssa> ?
<mrobbert> alyssa: So you see all the packages, but you can't select them for install?
<alyssa> right
<alyssa> I should try now...maybe the not having the package list was what was causing the problem?
<alyssa> ...of course it will take a bit since I did apt-get firefox and a bunch of other crap
<foxhound31> need help with apt but i wait till after alyssa
<alyssa> lol, might as well go ahead and ask ;-)
<foxhound31> put a duff url in as a repository now it wont start
<foxhound31> thank you alyssa
<foxhound31> :)
<foxhound31> very kind of you
<mrobbert> foxhound31: What exactly won't start? Where did you put in the bad URL?
<foxhound31> wait
<foxhound31> sorry
<foxhound31> adept wont start
<foxhound31> i put the url in at the top where you give links for repositorys
<foxhound31> i add link
<foxhound31> ie add link
<foxhound31> its not idiot proof is it
<foxhound31> not much error trapping
<KUBEuntu> hey guys can I have a little help
<mrobbert> foxhound31: I don't see a place to add a repository in adept. The only text input is a search bar
<foxhound31> its the next screen
<foxhound31> wait i'll find it in google images
<KUBEuntu> it's 'bout Kubuntu 6.10 and some dual-view experiments and problems
<foxhound31> no cant
<mrobbert> KUBEuntu: Do you mean multiple monitors? It has been awhile since I've had multiple monitors to play with and when I did I never got it working.
<alyssa> mrobbert: that was it.  Apparently something wasn't working but running apt manually has the adept GUI working now
<alyssa> thx for your help ;-)
<_yyoman_> browsing the samba network ask me to login into the workgroup, which always fails, but connecting samba to shares works, any quick answers? :)
<mrobbert> foxhound31: Sorry for being a little clueless, I don't use adept all that much, but I don't see any second screen.
<foxhound31> i cant remeber exactley which tab bringsit up
<foxhound31> unfortunatley
<foxhound31> try under adept
<Admiral_Chicago> velle: yes, PM them to me, i'm going to dinner
<KUBEuntu> can someone help with a problematic Kubuntu startup after a dual-monitor 'experiment'?
<foxhound31> i can still install using apt though
<foxhound31> if i knew how
<mrobbert> foxhound31: I only see "quit" under the adept menu
<foxhound31> maybe differnet versions
<fdoving> mrobbert: related to kpilot: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=394534
<foxhound31> mrobbbert
<foxhound31> in order for adept to work it has a list of repositories
<velle> Admiral_Chicago: what is pm...?
<foxhound31> and there is a screen which shows the links to those repositories
<foxhound31> but i assume its in and ini file
<foxhound31> so if i can just find the damn thing i can kill it
<foxhound31> that might be my best plan
<knapp> Is it possible to make just one panel transparent?
<velle> Admiral_Chicago: I know all of them are not bugs, but I just keep them together
<Cuddles_in_KY> evening all.
<mrobbert> foxhound31: I assumed that adept worked off the sources.list along with some possible other files for organization and such, but I don't see anywhere to add repositories. If you added a repo then it should be in /etc/apt/sources.list. Is it there?
<foxhound31> i'll have a look
<mrobbert> fdoving: Thanks for looking that up. I just switched to kpilot because gnome-pilot was crashing my device (A Sony clie)
<Cuddles_in_KY> small problem here. i'm trying to add a printer to my system, but when i go to the backend selection in the add printer wizard, the option ''local printer'' is greyed out. any way to fix this?
<foxhound31> what i get is the database is corupt
<foxhound31> as well
<fdoving> mrobbert: if you don't experience the problem described in the bugreport it's not a problem. I just heard someone say 'data loss', and wanted to warn you.
<bot12gb> algun espaol please?
<fdoving> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mrobbert> fdoving: My problem is data loss on the Palm, but the data is still there in kpim. I'll have to read the whole report later.
<mrobbert> foxhound: What do you do that gives you the database corupt error?
<fdoving> mrobbert: ok,please do. I don't have a palm, so I can't test nor verify.
<Cuddles_in_KY> anyone?
<foxhound31> mrobbert: your a star
<foxhound31> found it and deleted just going to see if it start now
<foxhound31> yeah but need to run as sudo to change it grrr
<mrobbert> Cuddles_in_KY: Where are you in the system exactly?
<Cuddles_in_KY> system settings - printers - add printer
<Cuddles_in_KY> backend selection
<mrobbert> Cuddles_in_KY: OK, got it! Is your printer plugged in and turned on? How is it connected?
<Cuddles_in_KY> plugged in, turned on, parallel.
<Cuddles_in_KY> there's already one other printer added, but it's a network printer.
<aziz> evening
<mrobbert> Cuddles_in_KY: I'm not an expert on this, but lets see if we can figure anything out
<mrobbert> Cuddles_in_KY: Are you running Edgy Kubuntu?
<Cuddles_in_KY> yes mrobbert.
<aziz> hey, can someone help me out with mounting smb shares in fstab?
<mrobbert> Cuddles_in_KY: Try this command: lsmod | grep par
<mrobbert> You should see two lines: parport_pc and parport
<Cuddles_in_KY> nope, just 1. parport
<campbch> does anyone know how to use dvdrip? i cant get it to transcode
<mrobbert> Cuddles_in_KY: Are you on a PC? (386,486, or Pentium)
<Cuddles_in_KY> mrobbert, yes. p4.
<mrobbert> Cuddles_in_KY: OK, let try loading the other one with: sudo modprobe parport_pc
<Cuddles_in_KY> loaded.
<mrobbert> Cuddles_in_KY: Try closing the print wizard and loading again. Any change?
<Cuddles_in_KY> yes, it's lit up now. ;]  thanks.
<mrobbert> Cuddles_in_KY: Great, now I'm  just curios why it wasn't there to start with. If it doesn't come back after a reboot you'll probably want to come back and ask for some help with that.
<Cuddles_in_KY> okies, thanks.
<Cuddles_in_KY> i usually don't reboot unless there's a major power failure though. ;] 
<foxhound31> mrobbert: thank you
<foxhound31> use a terminal and as root with vi i took out the bad line and it started again
<foxhound31> so
<foxhound31> if you get anyone who makes the same mistake
<foxhound31> its fine the sources list
<foxhound31> use a terminal as root and edit it out the bad line with a text editior
<jmichaelx> hs anyone here been successful in getting embedded video (Yahoo! news clips, for example) working using FF2.0 and mplayer plugin? i have not been able to get it to work in kubuntu edgy, though it workied fine in dapper, with FF1.5. i also just noticed that such videos work fine in mepis 6.0 & FF2.0. if anyone has a solution, please let me know.
<foxhound31> find not fine
<foxhound31> anyway thanks for the help see you again
<maryen> hey guys
<maryen> got a quick question
<maryen> poke?
<campbch> don't ask to ask, just ask :D
<maryen> k
<campbch> here it comes...
<maryen> is it healthy to routinely kill applications with the killall command
<campbch> unhealthier, because they may or may not close themselves like they should
<campbch> how unhealthy really depends
<maryen> how would i tell said applications to close naturally?
<campbch> it's like... unplugging your computer
<maryen> in the command line
<campbch> if they dont have a quit option, its probably not a problem
<maryen> im writing a shell script
<Hawkwind> killall is routinely safe. It's kill -9 that you want to avoid
<campbch> hmm...
<campbch> alrighty what he said :D
<maryen> ok
<campbch> !killall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about killall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> maryen: Best to kill by pid# if at all possible though
<Legion> I'm currently using windows but would like to start using Linux. I'm a little confused when it comes to the choice between Ubuntu and Kubuntu. Any suggestions?
<maryen> im using a script to kill artsd so an OSS program can use my soundcard
<Hawkwind> Legion: Ubuntu is Gnome based, Kubuntu is KDE based
<campbch> you're asking in a kubuntu board, what are we going to tell you :p
<maryen> the script also starts the program so its sort of a frontend
<hollywoodb> Legion: from what I understand Windows users generally feel KDE to be more familiar, but Gnome also focuses on simplicity and useability... you can have both on an ubuntu system as well if you'd like to experiment some
<Ricardo_Colombia> Hi
<Ricardo_Colombia> Can somebody tell me where is gPhoto?
<maryen> but regardless of what hollywoodb says, kubuntu is better
<Hawkwind> !info gphoto
<ubotu> Package gphoto does not exist in any distro I know
<Legion> so far my reasearch has lead me to this "Kubuntu looks better"
<Legion> and that's about it :P
<fdoving> !info gphoto2
<ubotu> gphoto2: The gphoto2 digital camera command-line client. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.0-3 (edgy), package size 182 kB, installed size 928 kB
<maryen> kubuntu is also far easier to customize, while gnome is simpler
<Hawkwind> fdoving: Thanks.  Just found that via apt-cache search :)
<Ricardo_Colombia> fdoving I have downloaded gPhoto but I don't know where is it in the menu???
<Hawkwind> Ricardo_Colombia: How did you install it ?
<fdoving> nite.
<Hawkwind> fdoving: Sleep well
<maryen> nite sir doving
<fdoving> Ricardo_Colombia: hawkwind will help you if you're nice to him :)
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Hawkwind> But you have to make the paypal donation *first* :)
<Hawkwind> Ricardo_Colombia: Did you install it by doing sudo apt-get install gphoto2 ?
<Ricardo_Colombia> No, I used Kynoptic
<Legion> does the choice of KDE opposed to Gnome have any influence on the programs I can use?
<hollywoodb> Legion: none at all
<Hawkwind> Ricardo_Colombia: You really should get it from the repos.  sudo apt-get install gphoto2  will install it and put it in the menus for you
<Ricardo_Colombia> Hawkwind gPhoto is a command line software?
<Legion> So bottom line is pretty much that the choice is between simplicity and the ability to tweak EVERYTHING in the GUI?
<Hawkwind> Ricardo_Colombia: Yes it is
<Hawkwind> Ricardo_Colombia: Are you wanting something that is GUI ?  If so, try digikam
<maryen> hawkwind, do you happen to know of a cleaner way to kill the arts daemon
<maryen> ?
<Hawkwind> maryen: By using ps aux | grep arts and killing the PID#'s
<kosh> well my new install works just fine :)
<Legion> I think I've made my peace with which I am going to use. I've always been a great fan of making stuff look the way I want it. Kubuntu, here I come! Thanks to everybody who have answered my questions :)
<maryen> ok have fun legion
<Legion> now there's just the whole "Buy a new comp"-stuff to take care of hehe
<hollywoodb> Legion: what have you got now?
<Legion> a Packard Bell Easynote with a 2.4GHz P4 and 256 RAM
<hollywoodb> Legion: that'll do fine ;)
<kosh> pretty low on memory for a p4 that fast
<kosh> adding more memory would really make the whole system faster
<Legion> It's one I've borrowed after my old comp snuffed it
<james_> hello i have a question about fstab
<kosh> so what is the question?
<Legion> I've fallen in love with this little beauty http://www.edbpriser.dk/Products/Listprices.asp?ID=203966 (The site is in Danish, but with the geeklevel in here, that shouldn't be too much of a problem)
<kosh> heh you should see what I just setup :)
<james_> i already received help once from someone here so here goes the line in fstab for my dvd drive reads thus /dev/hdd /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,uid=1000,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<james_> the problem was that because the data dvd was burned as root i could not access the files as user
<kosh> ah I see
<kosh> so permissions where written to the dvd I guess
<kosh> so what is the problem now?
<james_> so they suggested i add uid=1000 and this works for dvds but when i went to put in a regular cd when it mount i can't see files as user krusader loads them in root mode help please
<kosh> hmm
<james_> u c the diff right?
<james_> is it a different file system is that why?
<os2mac> has anyone made any progress on getting a BCM4350 to work on kubuntu Edgy?
<hollywoodb> os2mac: the bcm43xx module doesn't work?
<kosh> jdfellow: I am thinking about why it would not work
<os2mac> not on my machine.. I am getting the access point invalid error
<kosh> jdfellow: use setuid instead of uid and see if that works
<jdfellow> i could try a different cd it show permissions for the cd as user:root but uid=1000 should fix it yes
<hollywoodb> os2mac: oh, I see... I guess I'm not too familiar with it, I knew there was a bcm43xx module so I figured it worked ;)  have you checked out the forums on it?
<Max_-> how do I clear what is in the GRUB settings... cauze I tried to make it boot hd0,0 and it still try to boot hd0,1 ...  don't understand that.. any command to reset grub and start over?
<jdfellow> well uid works for the dvd so it works just not for the cd
<kosh> uid just changes the permission of the root of the device, setuid does it for all of the device
<hollywoodb> Max_-: what file did you edit?
<kosh> try it and it should work for both
<jdfellow> ok will do thanks
<Max_-> hollywoodb used the grub command with the livecd
<hollywoodb> Max_-: so you're trying to edit the settings on an installed system or the livecd?
<Ricardo_Colombia> how to star digikam?
<Max_-> hollywoodb, a winxp cd cleared the mbr.. so I tried to make it work again.. but I guess I entered the wrong thing at first (hd0,1) now I need to modify it for hd0,0
<Max_-> so, yes its on an existing system
<hollywoodb> Max_-: just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst on the installation... grub reads that everytime it loads
<sdlnxgk> Afternoon All !!!
<jdfellow> nope that did not work any other suggestions from anyone else
<jdfellow> ????
<sdlnxgk> anyone know if you can create an ISO with k3b??
<hollywoodb> Max_-: assuming grub is reinstalled correctly
<Max_-> hollywoodb, okay, I try this.. thanks
<Jucato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ricardo_Colombia> How to install Digikam?
<sdlnxgk> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<dheeraj> test
<hollywoodb> Jucato: that's the exact link I was looking for :P  I forgot about ubotu
<dheeraj> hi apt is not working wat to do?
<Jucato> hollywoodb: :)
<Ricardo_Colombia> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Ricardo_Colombia> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Ricardo_Colombia> !Microsoft
<sdlnxgk> dheeraj what are the error messages??
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Microsoft - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmichaelx> has anyone here been successful in getting embedded video (Yahoo! news clips, for example) working using FF2.0 and mplayer plugin? i have not been able to get them to work in kubuntu edgy, though they worked fine in dapper, with FF1.5. i also just noticed that such videos work fine in mepis 6.0 & FF2.0. if anyone has a solution, please let me know.
<Ricardo_Colombia> !Firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Jucato> !botabuse | Ricardo_Colombia
<ubotu> Ricardo_Colombia: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<dheeraj> it is giving error command not found
<dheeraj> i typed this command apt-get update
<sdlnxgk> where you logged in as root?
<jdfellow> anyone game  for a quick question?
<dheeraj> yeah
<sdlnxgk> jdfellow used to game till cedega had issues
<sdlnxgk> dheeraj post the error message if not too  long here
<jdfellow> how do i verify that my cdrom is set for the fastest read possible when i used to run knoppix on hard drive i had to manually configure optimal settings?
<sdlnxgk> dheeraj something liket his ???
<sdlnxgk> Err http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Packages
<sdlnxgk>   404 Not Found
<sdlnxgk> Fetched 7B in 1s (4B/s)
<sdlnxgk> Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packates/koffice-latest/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<sdlnxgk> Reading package lists... Done
<sdlnxgk> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<jmichaelx> packates?
<jdfellow> hello dheeraj you still here?
<dheeraj> no it is showing
<dheeraj> apt-get update
<dheeraj> Reading package lists... Done
<dheeraj> but no update
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dheeraj> i just installed kubuntu
<sdlnxgk> dheeraj that means it checked the package list and is done
<dheeraj> but no update?
<sdlnxgk> for  update you have to do apt-get upgrade or  apt-get  dist-upgrade
<sdlnxgk> try using Adept you might like it better  with a GUI front ;)
<BluDog_Anchorite> pardon the interuption, but does anyone have a link to a how-to for a tftp server in ubuntu ?
<dheeraj> it is still showing no update
<sdlnxgk> !tftp
<ubotu> tftp: Trivial file transfer protocol client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-15 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 80 kB
<BluDog_Anchorite> i have the package installed.  i need config help
<os2mac> hollywoodb I have been through all the trouble shooting and can see the AP in the wifi assistant but when I try to connect I get connection failed and if I look in iwconfig I get access point invalid.
<sdlnxgk> let me see what I can find never installed  it so I not sure about it
<Legion> That's a pretty cool bot :)
<BluDog_Anchorite> i did a regular ftp today
<dheeraj> at last i fixed it
<UnDeR|CoVeR> hello everyone!
<dheeraj> those update link was blocked by #
<dheeraj> on sources.list
<sdlnxgk> BluDog_Anchorite try this * UnDeR|CoVeR_ is now known as UnDeR|CoVeR
<sdlnxgk> * jmichaelx has quit (Remote closed the connection)
<sdlnxgk> <UnDeR|CoVeR> hello everyone!
<sdlnxgk> <dheeraj> those update link was blocked by #
<dheeraj>  <sdlnxgk>: thanx for ur support :)
<sdlnxgk> opps what the hell was  that
<sdlnxgk> dheeraj you get it all working?
<sdlnxgk> http://ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/ch04s04.html#dhcpd
<dheeraj> yeah :)
<sdlnxgk> BluDog_Anchorite try that link
<sdlnxgk> dheeraj your welcome ;)
<UnDeR|CoVeR> ok i need some help with my kubuntu
<UnDeR|CoVeR> (new user here...)
<Legion> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<sdlnxgk> UnDeR|CoVeR what problem are you having?
<UnDeR|CoVeR> well i just installed ver6.06 of kubuntu
<UnDeR|CoVeR> and i saw some vids on xgl interfaces and want to do this
<hollywoodb> os2mac: are you using kwifiassistant? I've heard that's it somewhat broken in edgy but don't know the specifics... can you get it working just using iwconfig?
<UnDeR|CoVeR> i have a nvidia vga card
<jdfellow> hello anyone have any idea why my dvdrom drive seems to be reading slowly dma is set to one?
<kosh> jdfellow: what drive is your dvdrom drive? ie /dev/whatever?
<sdlnxgk> UnDeR|CoVeR when you update your kubuntu should find nvidia card drivers automatic and update them atleast on my nvidia  card it did
<jdfellow> i get an error with hdparm that says "HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device "
<UnDeR|CoVeR> also i have a problem with installing things.... i downloaded firefox-2.0.tar.gz and the adept program doesn't let me choose to instal it
<kosh> kubuntu did not find the drivers for my nvidia card, I had to go grab the latest beta drivers
<jdfellow> otherwise the drive works fine
<kosh> UnDeR|CoVeR: that is not how you install stuff, you don't need to download a .tar.gz at all, just use adept to install firefox
<_PauloS_> Hi everibody
<jdfellow> large files play slowly as they read off the drive
<UnDeR|CoVeR> and how do i do that?
<UnDeR|CoVeR> just type it ?
<jdfellow> kosh it is on /dev/cdrom
<kosh> jdfellow: can you put the output of hdarm -I /dev/cdrom  and hdparm /dev/cdrom in the paste bin?
<sdlnxgk> UnDeR|CoVeR yes just type it if it is in the repository then it will show up and you can install it
<kosh> UnDeR|CoVeR: just type firefox, it will find it and then you can tell it to install it
<seishinbyou> 2 questions: How do I make a Live disc, and is there any alternative source to get more 3rd party apps, since I'm trying to fill a whole disc as much as I can
<sdlnxgk> firefox should be default pretty much
<_PauloS_> after upgranding to Edgy, KDE stoped working
<jdfellow> what is the paste bin scuse my ignorance
<UnDeR|CoVeR> ok it found it but it doesn't let me choose it
<kosh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jdfellow> IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)
<jdfellow>  unmaskirq    =  1 (on)
<jdfellow>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<jdfellow>  keepsettings =  0 (off)
<jdfellow>  readonly     =  0 (off)
<jdfellow>  readahead    = 256 (on)
<jdfellow>  HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<sdlnxgk> UnDeR|CoVeR I would use Adapt and run a full upgrade and see if that fixes  things for ya ;)
<kosh> UnDeR|CoVeR: you just click the little arrow next to firefox and it opens up, inside there is an option for request install
<UnDeR|CoVeR> let's hope
<kosh> UnDeR|CoVeR: then just have it apply changes
<kosh> jdfellow: don't paste it into the channel, that is why I have the url to the pastebin
<UnDeR|CoVeR> sdlnxgk:  it has the firefox faded
<UnDeR|CoVeR> not with regular fonts
<UnDeR|CoVeR> i can't tick the box next to it
<seishinbyou> apt-get install --fix-missing ?
<_PauloS_> after upgranding to Edgy, KDE stoped working, somebody knows how can I fix it?
<sdlnxgk> UnDeR|CoVeR that is why I said  do the upgrade first it might need a file first..
<UnDeR|CoVeR> sudo apt-get upgrade?
<jdfellow> i am i bad http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32236/
<seishinbyou> Anyways, again, 2 questions: How do I make a Live disc?, and is there any alternative source to get more 3rd party apps, since I'm trying to fill a whole disc as much as I can?
<sdlnxgk> hell even try apt-get install firefox
<kosh> jdfellow: paste the rusults of the other command in there also hdparm -I /dev/cdrom
<sdlnxgk> and it will  tell you if your missing files
<kosh> seishinbyou: there are already live dvdroms that are full of stuff
<seishinbyou> I'm talking Blu-ray
<sdlnxgk> anyone use K3B to make  cd's???
<kosh> sorry I don't know
<kosh> yeah I use k3b to make cds and dvds
<UnDeR|CoVeR> well te apt-get doesn't work for this...
<_PauloS_> k3b rulez
<sdlnxgk> kosh what about  to make an ISO image  from files?
<UnDeR|CoVeR> :9
<jdfellow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32237/
<sdlnxgk> I don't seen an  option to make and ISO file
<seishinbyou> sdlnxgk: When you go to "burn" choose "Make Image file only"
<sdlnxgk> I know how to burn and ISO image but I want to create an ISO image
<dheeraj> how to run mp3 file in amarok?
<seishinbyou> sdlnxgk: That is how you make an ISO in k3b
<sdlnxgk> seishinbyou will go look for that option
<kosh> sdlnxgk: just have k3b make the iso for you like has been said
<seishinbyou> sdlnxgk: I'll boot it up and check where it is
<sdlnxgk> seishinbyou your the bomb dude !!!!! saw it before  but forgot where I saw that at ;)
<kosh> jdfellow: everything looks okay, could you run hdparm -tT /dev/cdrom  ?
<sdlnxgk> ISO is in the making :)
<sdlnxgk> seishinbyou thanks  ;)
<dheeraj> how to run mp3 file in amarok? any idea?
<seishinbyou> No problem
* seishinbyou help++.  Reached Level 3.  seishinbyou has the ability to cast lightning
<kosh> dheeraj: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<_PauloS_> after upgranding to Edgy, KDE stoped working, somebody knows how can I fix it?
<_PauloS_> If I start X in failsafe mode, and then start kwin and kicker, Its Ok...
<dheeraj> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<kosh> _PauloS_: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php  ready the Upgrading from 6.06 LTS
<jdfellow> i must go in 5 min. appreciate any help thanks http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32238/
<kosh> dheeraj: ah multiverse is not enabled just a sec
<_PauloS_> kosh: will check the URL, thanks
<campbch> what's lightning have to do with help :p
<campbch> speaking of which, i broke scim again :'(
<campbch> ill figure it out
<kosh> dheeraj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  that should have everything you need, make sure you read the part about enabling universe and multiverse
<dheeraj> thanx
<dheeraj> is g++ available on kubuntu cd?
<Jucato> dheeraj: no. you have to install it via apt-get (build-essential)
<jdfellow> thanks for looking kosh gotto go unless ... maybe its the cache size in mplayer thats slowing things down
<seishinbyou> Ah, dvd+rw-tools can handle blu-ray it seems.  I'll try a disc
<fyrmedic> Greetings
<DadanDoank> hi guys
<DadanDoank> i've install kubuntu 6.10 everything looks ok, but my wireless card didn't work
<DadanDoank> anyone can help me?
<BonBonTheJon> DadanDoank: you need to install drivers
<DadanDoank> how? sorry i'am newbie :)
<BonBonTheJon> anyone know how to either change the size of the systemtray icons, or increase the size of the Mac OS-bar
<BonBonTheJon> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BonBonTheJon> DadanDoank: you need to know the chipset
<DadanDoank> wait i'll look at my wireless usb card
<DadanDoank> i use SMC EZ Connect 802.11g wireless USB 2.0 adapter
<BonBonTheJon> DadanDoank: do you have the card plugged in
<DadanDoank> model: smc2862w-G, ic:4711A-WN4501G3, sory i'm not use card but usb wireless adapter
<BonBonTheJon> DadanDoank: yeah, is it plugged in
<DadanDoank> yup
<fyrmedic> anyone know of a good link with detailed instructions on setting up a network server/router/gateway with Kubuntu?
<BonBonTheJon> DadanDoank: ok, open Konsole and run lsusb
<DadanDoank> !router
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BonBonTheJon> fyrmedic: is the kubuntu going to be the router?
<BonBonTheJon> fyrmedic: for the server google for "ubuntu dapper isp", they have a good page
<fyrmedic> BonBonThejon: yes, it will be the router, the gateway, firewall, proxy. the works
<BonBonTheJon> fyrmedic: my suggestion is to not install any GUI, just use Ubuntu server
<BonBonTheJon> fyrmedic: that will help with Apache, PHP, MySQL
<wasp_ems> hello i am trying to send files from kubuntu to xubuntu through kopete but it does not work..the process stays at 0% anyone can help?
<BonBonTheJon> fyrmedic: the Ubuntu ISP page tells how to set up spme other server stuff
<Zaire> anyone heard of a cox.net isp?
<fyrmedic> Ok thanx I will google the hell out of it.
<BonBonTheJon> fyrmedic: it should be one of the first pages, its like howto forge
<BonBonTheJon> wasp_ems: why not use samba or nfs
<BonBonTheJon> DadanDoank: did you run lsusb
<DadanLieur> wait
<Zaire> is there anyway to change the vsftpd port ?....ppl keep trying to brute force my ftp and its taking up megs of logs space
<sdlnxgk> !CHECKSUM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about CHECKSUM - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sdlnxgk> !chksum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chksum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BonBonTheJon> Zaire: probably in the config file, or I have it so only specific users (except root) can log in
<Zaire> same here but ppl keep trying
<sdlnxgk> dammit forgot how to check cd ISO
<DadanLieur> BonBonTheJon i've run lsusb
<BonBonTheJon> sdlnxgk: if you have a lot of things to ask ubotu, then PM it
<BonBonTheJon> DadanLieur: are you DadanDoank
<DadanLieur> it's show something like Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1260:ee22
<DadanLieur> yup
<BonBonTheJon> Zaire: set up a firewall to block the addresses bruteforcing
<sdlnxgk> BonBonTheJon nope only forgot how to use something but i'll figure it out ;)
<BonBonTheJon> DadanLieur: is that the only entry
<DadanLieur> i'm online with my laptop and my desktop
<Zaire> it would be easier to change the default to something else so they have nothing to pickup on
<BonBonTheJon> sdlnxgk: ok, just didn't want too much spam
<BonBonTheJon> Zaire: yeah
<DadanLieur> no, but the other output is just 0000000
<sdlnxgk> BonBonTheJon sorry about  that wasn't sure of spelling
<BonBonTheJon> DadanLieur: can you pastebin the result
<BonBonTheJon> !pastebin > DadanLieur
<BonBonTheJon> sdlnxgk: its all good :)
<DadanLieur> BonBonTheJon wait
<bonggnu> hi, i cant play mp3 in amarok dapper for amd64
<BonBonTheJon> bonggnu: amarok should ask to install mp3 support
<bonggnu> in the instalation?
<BonBonTheJon> bonggnu: no, when you run it and try to play an mp3
<bonggnu> uhm
<bonggnu> The void-engine claims it cannot play MP3 files
<bonggnu> xine engine
<BonBonTheJon> bonggnu: change to xine, and it should ask
<bonggnu> i am using xine, is the only one choice available
<BonBonTheJon> bonggnu: ok, xine needs libxine-extracodecs, i think
<bonggnu> ok
<BonBonTheJon> bonggnu: you will need universe or multiverse enabled
<bonggnu> the system says tha libxine-extracodecs is installed
<BonBonTheJon> bonggnu: try restarting amarok
<bonggnu> ok i will doing now
<Zaire> theres nothing I can see in the vsftpd.conf for changing the default port
<BonBonTheJon> Zaire: http://vsftpd.beasts.org/vsftpd_conf.html
<BonBonTheJon> Zaire: I'm guessing it defaults to 22, unless you change it, so that is why there is no entry
<DadanLieur> BonBonTheJon i've do pastebin
<DadanLieur> what next
<BonBonTheJon> DadanLieur: link?
<DadanLieur> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32245/plain/
<Zaire> ssh is 22 ftp is 21
<BonBonTheJon> Zaire: my bad, I use ssh more than ftp
<BonBonTheJon> DadanLieur: thats all there was, no more text?
<DadanLieur> yup
<DadanLieur> no more
<DadanLieur> is that something wrong
<BonBonTheJon> DadanLieur: I was hoping it would give more info
<BonBonTheJon> DadanLieur: if you try lspci, it gives more info, I though lsusb would too
<DadanLieur> :)
<DadanLieur> what should i do
<BonBonTheJon> DadanLieur: hold on, I'm looking up something
<DadanLieur> when i klik KInfoCenter in usb section, my wireless usb detect as 802.11g wireless usb adapter
<BonBonTheJon> DadanLieur: does it mention atheros or broadcom?
<DadanLieur> no
<DadanLieur> it's SMC
<beefsprocket> anyone know what thisapache2 error is caused by? could not bind to address [::] :443
<BonBonTheJon> DadanLieur: see, SMC is the manufacturer, we need to know who made the chipset so we can install drivers
<DadanLieur> model: smc2862w-G, ic:4711A-WN4501G3
<BonBonTheJon> beefsprocket: port 443 is SSL, do you have it set up right
<beefsprocket> http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=SMC
<beefsprocket> BonBonTheJon: apparently not
<BonBonTheJon> beefsprocket: sorry, I dont use HTTPS/SSL much
<beefsprocket> followed the wiki at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/server/apache2/SSL
<SperMite> Anyone have a working smb.conf file i could bum? can't get mine to work
<JuJuBee> How  do I add the "Home" button (The House) to my task bar?
<BonBonTheJon> JuJuBee: do you mean the system menu
<DadanLieur> oh no, my card is unsuported
<DadanLieur> :(
<BonBonTheJon> SperMite: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-6.html
<beefsprocket> DadanLieur: might work with ndiswrapper
<DadanLieur> BonBonTheJon my card is atheros
<JuJuBee> I mean the pannel at the bottom of the screen on the desktop
<DadanLieur> beefsprocket how
<unix_infidel> SperMite: you need what resources access?
<DadanLieur> ndiswrapper: command not found
<DadanLieur> :D
<BonBonTheJon> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<beefsprocket> DadanLieur: not sure,never used it, but ndiswrapper will let you use windows binary drivers in linux I think
<SperMite> I just need to be able to log onto my linux box from windows
<JuJuBee> BonBonTheJon : next to the K menu...
<BonBonTheJon> SperMite: try swat
<beefsprocket> SperMite: putty or cygwin then if you don't need samba
<BonBonTheJon> JuJuBee: I think you are refering to the system menu
<JuJuBee> Not sure, in windows its called the quick launch bar.  Put commonly used icons there to launch programs.  When I installed kubutu before, it was there by default.
<JuJuBee> Now its not.
<BonBonTheJon> DadanLieur: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<BonBonTheJon> JuJuBee: are you just wanting quick launch links
<unix_infidel> SperMite: that's super ambiguous dude.
<JuJuBee> yes I hate launching Konqueror to get to my home dir
<unix_infidel> SperMite: what resources do you need access to, a remote desktop, disks, printers, VPN type access?
<knapp> hey chaps, anyone know of a program that will let me edit WMA tags?
<SperMite> unix_infidel disk
* DadanLieur cry, hiks i want try chat with linux
<unix_infidel> SperMite: how big are these files?  I've found scp to be a MUCH better solution for on the spot infrequent transfers.
<BonBonTheJon> JuJuBee: you use konqueror to do file browsing
<JuJuBee> Is that a ?
<BonBonTheJon> JuJuBee: no, its a fact, konqueror is a file browser and a web browser
<SperMite> unix_infidel each files between, 700mb to 4gb the only purpose i have for wanting to use samba is to save disk space on my windows drive is because its limited
<JuJuBee> I am aware of that.  I want a quick link to my home dir.
<unix_infidel> SperMite: then try using smb4k
<JuJuBee> I am interested in knowing how to put the "cute little house" back in the pannel
<BonBonTheJon> JuJuBee: looks like you just need to create a link with "konqueror ~" as the program
<unix_infidel> SperMite: its a gui front end to samba, makes management a bit easier, if you feel like learning more, setting up samba properly is the best way, tldp has some really good docs on it.
<JuJuBee> It used to be next to "Show Desktop"
<unix_infidel> zbrown's website also has some insight on it.
<BonBonTheJon> JuJuBee: if you right click on the panel, and add the system menu applet, it allows quick access to the home dir
<JuJuBee> I see, its an applet.
<BonBonTheJon> JuJuBee: is that what you wanted
<JuJuBee> And there is the cute little house.
<BonBonTheJon> JuJuBee: :)
<JuJuBee> That house used to be in the pannel.  all by itself.
<BonBonTheJon> anyone know how to increase the size of the Mac OS-style panel?
<JuJuBee> How  does one get just Home Folder rather than system  men?
<SperMite> unix_infidel, another thing was i wanted to beable to logon my linux box from windows, I tried winscp, but i don't really wanna do any transfering. to be honest. I have a younger brother that wants to be able to steam my dvdrips on to his computer while im home from college.
<BonBonTheJon> JuJuBee: if you right click on the panel, add application, non-KDE, have the program be "konqueror ~"
<BonBonTheJon> SperMite: try looking into swat, it can configure samba
<BonBonTheJon> DadanLieur: did you figure out ndiswrapper?
<SperMite> BonBonTheJon ,  does it have a gui?
<BonBonTheJon> SperMite: yeah, its a web based frontend
<feindbild> hi =)
<SperMite> ok
<BonBonTheJon> hi feindbild
<itknight> hi all
<BonBonTheJon> hi itknight
<itknight> has anyone tried the openkiosk
<JuJuBee> Yeaaaaa ! Thanks BonBonTheJon  :)
<feindbild> I've just downloaded the kubuntu 6.10 DVD image and I cant find any real boot floppy image on it =( ... is that available somewhere?
<BonBonTheJon> JuJuBee: cool
<itknight> hi bobon
<itknight> bonbon
<itknight> I am using the make command
<itknight> by I dont know how to use it
<itknight> any idea
<BonBonTheJon> feindbild: if you have DVD, why are you still using floppy
<JuJuBee> I bit the bullet and wiped windows a few months ago and am finally getting over the Newbie frustrations and have become inquisitive about the inner workings of linux.  I really dig ubuntu.  Much better than  other distros IMHO.
<itknight> ok
<itknight> that is god
<itknight> good
<BonBonTheJon> itknight: what are you trying to do
<BonBonTheJon> !enter | itknight
<ubotu> itknight: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<itknight> i am installing
<BonBonTheJon> JuJuBee: people are here if you need help
<itknight> openkiosk
<BonBonTheJon> itknight: what is that
<JuJuBee> I see that and am greatful.  thanks to everyone...
<feindbild> BonBonTheJon: because I can't boot from DVD =P
<itknight> http://openkiosk.sourceforge.net/index.html
<itknight> that is the site
<itknight> if you take a look
<itknight> at the client documentation
<BonBonTheJon> feindbild: are you sure the ISO was good?
<itknight> you get to see what I am talking bout
<BonBonTheJon> itknight: i'm trying to open it, but konqueror is really slow, hold on
<itknight> ok
<itknight> have you tried opera
<itknight> I use that instead
<itknight> ridiculous fast
<BonBonTheJon> no, I had been using firefox, but I wanted something more integrated with KDE
<feindbild> BonBonTheJon: its not the ISO .... The CDROM hangs on an extra IDE controller and thus I can't boot from DVD .... not even with sbmgr ...
<scorp007> what package do i need to get manpages for C ?
<itknight> ok
<scorp007> as in, the C standard library
<itknight> bonbonthejon
<itknight> the problem is
<BonBonTheJon> feindbild: can you switch the cdrom and the hdd
<BonBonTheJon> !enter | itknight
<ubotu> itknight: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<itknight> what
<BonBonTheJon> scorp007: I would like to know, once you find out
<itknight> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<JuJuBee> bonbon : what are you talking about with the enter key?  I dont see  any spam...
<scorp007> BonBonTheJon: heh, i used to have em on Suse, now i lost em
<itknight> ok
<BonBonTheJon> itknight: basically, try to put as much stuff together in a line, don't hit enter so often
<itknight> ok no problem
<scorp007> BonBonTheJon: manpages-dev
<JuJuBee> Oh, I see what you mean.
<BonBonTheJon> scorp007: thanks
<BonBonTheJon> itknight: ok, openkiosk website is up, and I'm looking at documentation
<itknight> ok
<feindbild> BonBonTheJon: No. haven't got long enough IDE cable .... is there really no bootfloppy?
<BonBonTheJon> feindbild: sorry, I dont know, never had that problem. are you really out of IDE and needed an extra card?
<BonBonTheJon> itknight: where am I looking?
<feindbild> BonBonTheJon: I only have one IDE channel onboard ...  and  more than enough IDE harddrives ... so yes ...
<BonBonTheJon> feindbild: gesh, only one channel
<feindbild> s/channel/port/
<itknight> ok
<itknight> the client documentation for kde
<BonBonTheJon> feindbild: yeah, sorry, I don't know about the floppy boot, you can probably use any linux floppy boot disk
<itknight> http://openkiosk.sourceforge.net/docs/kclient/index.html
<BonBonTheJon> itknight: what is this kiosk for?
<itknight> it is to setup as an internet cafe
<itknight> I am trying to make this work
<itknight> and see if it can be done
<BonBonTheJon> itknight: you need to make sure you have the dependencies met
<itknight> ok i do
<itknight> now what
<itknight> I have qt3
<itknight> and kde 3 or above
<alberto> hola para conectar al hispano?
<BonBonTheJon> itknight: do you have the devel packages
<itknight> for kde
<itknight> ???
<BonBonTheJon> itknight: yeah
<BonBonTheJon> itknight: did you read the README
<BonBonTheJon> itknight: to install software like this, you need to run "./configure" then "./make", then "./make install"
<BonBonTheJon> itknight: I have to go for a while, when I get back if you have more questions I can help
<JuJuBee> !sp
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 564 kB
<itknight> ok
<JuJuBee> oops, sorry. was trying to tell alberto about spanish channel.
<BonBonTheJon> !es | alberto
<ubotu> alberto: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<JuJuBee> Ah, thanks.
<BonBonTheJon> JuJuBee: :)
<BonBonTheJon> itknight: try following the README
<JuJuBee> Where does one learn these bot commands?
<Jucato> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<itknight> ok
<alyssa> where's the setting that tells KDE not to reopen all the windows on reboot?
<alyssa> right no it is remember what I had open when I last shutdown
<alyssa> ...and it's driving me absolutely nuts
<alyssa> I can't seem to find it in the "system settings"
<Jucato> alyssa: Dapper or Edgy? look for Session Manager (in Edgy, it's in the Advanced section)
<alyssa> Edgy
<alyssa> looking
<JuJuBee> night all...
<BonBonTheJon> night JuJuBee
<alyssa> Jucato: right you are!  thx
<PsiKloPx> How do I resolve a NO_PUBKEY error when running apt-get update?
<itknight> maybe take a look at the gpg keys in the kubuntu website and add it to the repositories
<BluesKaj> is there a konsole command to get rid of duplicate repos in the sources list ?
<BluesKaj> I have several and I'm too lazy to edit
<T3hWiz0rd> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<T3hWiz0rd> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Daskreech> nikkiana: Hi
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm our channel is quiet...
<Admiral_Chicago> too quiet
<Daskreech> Man DoesKubuntu have any problems?
<Daskreech> Ha ha we both were thinking the same thing
<Admiral_Chicago> Daskreech: no it's perfect
<Daskreech> Right
* Daskreech flaps out his list ofthings to change
<Daskreech> but in general LInux questions
<Admiral_Chicago> like what?
<Daskreech> What's the practical limit on thenumber of files you can have ina folder before ext* throws up?
<Admiral_Chicago> i have no idea
<Admiral_Chicago> number before NTFS throws up? 0
<bLaZeD> !conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1 (edgy), package size 118 kB, installed size 376 kB
<Daskreech> 4 million Ithink
<Admiral_Chicago> arg i need to get off IRC to do my presentation
<Daskreech> Bye :-)
<Daskreech> Look
<Daskreech> omgponieslolz
<specialbuddy> can anyone help me out with mounting a portable harddrive to certain location everytime
<word> Hm...would partitioning out /home /boot and maybe /usr would that increase...anything?
<DadanHappy> :)
<DadanHappy> ndiswrapper is work
<DadanHappy> how to play mp3 in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> amarok, DadanHappy
<word> yah, amarok is the best imo
<osiris> sdlnxgk, was it you who gave the link to BluDog_Anchorite earlier regarding tftp ?
<BluesKaj> I like it
<DadanHappy> how to play mp3 in kubuntu
<osiris> !restricted formats > DadanHappy
<BluesKaj> amarok, DadanHappy
<tapas> what's the best place for env vars that should be used in my whole kde session?
<Dr_willis> bash_profile normally
<tapas> that's only for bash
<Dr_willis> err .bash_profile :)
<tapas> i need it set globally
<Dr_willis> they get set/read when logged in.
<Dr_willis> or so i recall.
<tapas> via kdm?
<Dr_willis> I think so.
<Dr_willis> try it and see
<BDDF> tapas : .kde/env I think
<BDDF> anything in there gets run on start
<Dr_willis> It may be i see it working that way since i use 'startx' normally
<tapas> Dr_willis: probably
<BDDF> I think that's the dir ... ~/.kde/env
<tapas> BDDF: do ihave to do the export thing in there?
<Dr_willis> But i seem to recall seeing JAVA classpaths and other things set there for all the X apps.
<BDDF> one sec ... let me check another machine
<tapas> Dr_willis: yah you got them set in you bash
<tapas> from which you start x
<tapas> so x and all children inherit that env
<Dr_willis> I seem to recall doing it withn using KDM also.. could go ask in #kde :)
<Dr_willis> I think ive set my path that X defaults to in the .bash_profile befor.
<Dr_willis> not even sure how to test this. heh..
<Dr_willis> could see what a minimal window manager does.
<Dr_willis> I got some quirk with kdm/gdm that makes them hang for about 2 min befor they even give me a login: screen.
<tapas> BDDF: and i suppose it needs to be executable?
<Dr_willis> what sort of setting are you trying to set anyway?
<BDDF> tapas :
<tapas> export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
<BDDF> write a sheel script that has all of your EXPORT=
<BDDF> and drop it in ~/kde/Autostart
<tapas> [a flash plugin fix for edgy] 
<tapas> BDDF: hmmm you think that'll work?
<BDDF> I have a scrip that shuts off my touchpad with synclient like that
<BDDF> that's what I did
<tapas> ohwell that's a process running
<tapas> or do you mean via exporting some env var?
<tapas> ok, will try
<Dr_willis> still - how that get exported to everything - since kde is allready starting up?
<zerozero_> my sounds stopped working the other day, what can I do to troubleshoot it, i'm running dapper
<ironfroggy> i have no idea on this one. my machine has been down for days and at the same time i was waiting for a replacement adapter for my laptop. no computer at all for days.
<tapas> zerozero_: cat /proc/asound/cards
<zerozero_> k
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. gentoo wiki mentions -->  You can either add this line to the startup script for Mozilla/Firefox (/usr/bin/firefox), or export it globally by placing it in a new or existing file in /etc/env.d/
<ironfroggy> anyway, my desktop locked up on a flash-heavy page (firefox, browsing on scifi.com), and when i hardbooted, it came back up with nothing but "L 99 99 99 99 ...". any ideas?
<BDDF> tapas : should work in ~/.kde/env as well
<zerozero_> tapas: it looks like it found it, it came back with the name of my card
<DadanHappy> does xfig support kubuntu
<tapas> zerozero_: so your card is there
<zerozero_> tapas: yes
<tapas> zerozero_: the two most probable problems:
<tapas> a]  mixer settings  [see alsamixer] 
<Dr_willis> i wonder if /etc/enviroment would be a easier place to put it.
<ironfroggy> i think its obviously a boot record or kernel issue, but what is that L 99 stuff from? any ideas?
<tapas> b]  other programusing the sound card
<Dr_willis> ironfroggy,  sounds liek a LILO error code to me
<tapas> Dr_willis: i don't want to set it systemwide
<BDDF> tapas : apparently anything in ~/.kde/env will be run on startup ...
<tapas> this is a question bugging me for some time
<BDDF> I don't know the difference between that and Autostart ... I believe the order
<tapas> BDDF: ah that needs to be a direcytory?
<BDDF> env first, then Autostart?
<BDDF> yes ... sorry ... I thought I mentioned that
<BDDF> :S
<BDDF> my bad
<BDDF> yes ... the ~/.kde/env directory
<tapas> :)
<BDDF> people use it for scripts to start ssh-agent for example
<ironfroggy> Dr_willis: thanks. ill google for lilo codes.
<Dr_willis> ironfroggy,  but ubuntu/kubuntu default to using grub..
<tapas> hrmpf
<knapp> Where is the config file containing the passkey for bluetooth?
<zerozero_> tapas: i think thats it, thanks
<ironfroggy> Dr_willis: well i simply could not use grub. it wouldnt work under default configurations, or under anything attempts i made when originally installing.
<Dr_willis>        /usr/share/bluez-pin
<ironfroggy> i suppose the upgrade then to edgy broke something?
<Dr_willis> ironfroggy,  possibially. no idea. I always do a clean install
<ironfroggy> Dr_willis: sounds painful
<knapp> Dr_willis is that the answer to my question?
<Dr_willis> painfull? rather trivial
<Dr_willis> kno thast where my bluetooth pin is at it seems
<BDDF> tapas : jsut reading ... the diff seems to be that env is exactly for setting environment variables
<tapas> BDDF: you got docs somewhere?
<knapp> its empty for me
<BDDF> things that do not need to set env vars, or require a window manager go in Autostart
<BDDF> well ... googling
<BDDF> it is empty to start ...
<BDDF> KDE has it's own dirs as well
<Dr_willis> I dont even see a .kde/env dir. :)
<Dr_willis> thats even emptier then empty!
<tapas> somehow the .kde/env way don't work for me
<BDDF> you create it
<BDDF> Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> heh
<knapp> Where is the config file containing the passkey for bluetooth?
<BDDF> if it's not there ... nor harm
<Dr_willis> knapp,  mine is in -->        /usr/share/bluez-pin  theres some command i think you can run to set it.
<BDDF> tapas ... how big is your script?
<BDDF> like how many vars?
<tapas> tapas@banana:~$ cat .kde/env/env
<tapas> export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
<BDDF> just one?
<tapas> :)
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. odd...
<Dr_willis> oh wait - i never set up bluetooth on this box yet. :)
<Dr_willis> thats the other machine..
<tapas> must it have .sh suffix?
<Dr_willis>   i thought i had a /etc/bluetooth/pin   at one time
<tapas> aag
<tapas> aah
<BDDF> yes
<BDDF> tapas ... requires .sh
<tapas> that was it
<tapas> there should be a tab in th control center to edit that file
<BDDF> tapas : take a look at the starkde script on your system
<tapas> yah that's what i found too :)
<BDDF> about line 135 ... there's an explanation in the comments
<BDDF> tapas : so it's working for you now?
<tapas> yep
<tapas> thanks
<BDDF> coo
<tapas> anyone here play bossa nova guitar>
<tapas> ?
<tapas> :)
<DadanHappy> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<DadanHappy> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DadanHappy> !mov
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mov - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DadanHappy> !quicktime
<Jucato> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<AWOSLappy> My Synaptics TouchPad has suddently stopped working after reboot.  I am using Dapper Drake 6.06.1 LTS with X.org 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4
<AWOSLappy> Also Ubuntu now hangs on bootup for a couple of minutes with the error '/sbin/modprobe': Unexpected exit (or something similar to that, I can't remember exactly -- too busy trying to fix mouse)
<AWOSLappy> Also I can't mount my NFS partitions; it comes up "mount to NFS server failed."
<DadanHappy> i need blender to install in my kubuntu, but i can't found it in adept manager, is anyone can help me?
<AWOSLappy> DadanHappy, launch Konsole (it should be in the K menu under System->Konsole)
<AWOSLappy> DadanHappy, then type    "sudo apt-get install blender" (without quotes) on the prompt that comes up
<DadanHappy> wait
<DadanHappy> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<DadanHappy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<DadanHappy> why?
<osiris> doing it as root ?
<AWOSLappy> did you put sudo in front of it?
<AWOSLappy> Is adept running right now?  You need to get out of adept, sorry about that.
<DadanHappy> yup
<DadanHappy> ooo
<DadanHappy> ok
<AWOSLappy> So does anybody want to help me with any of my problems?
<osiris> AWOSLappy, the modprobe error could be what is causing mouse problems
<AWOSLappy> osiris, I'm sorry I forgot to include this:
<osiris> NFS, i know nothing about
<AWOSLappy> Inspecting dmesg, I found that the bcm43xx module
<osiris> broadcom wireless ?
<AWOSLappy> yes
<osiris> k
<AWOSLappy> crap, how do you select text in Konsole without the mouse?!
<koko1710> hello
<koko1710> anyone there to help?
<sgorilla78> hi
<Hawkwind> koko1710: Just ask your question
<koko1710> anyone knows how to get flash plugin to work in firefox?
<sgorilla78> yeah, it should automatically install
<Hawkwind> !flash9 | koko1710
<ubotu> koko1710: You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<sgorilla78> you may want to install the beta version of flash9
<sgorilla78> seems to work better than the latest stable
<koko1710> ok....
<koko1710> try now
<koko1710> then how to install? it's in archive form
<Hawkwind> koko1710: Add the source and apt-get install it
<Hawkwind> Or download it manually and use dpkg
<koko1710> then where should i put the files? what files yo should put?
<Hawkwind> It does all for you
<Hawkwind> Just install the .deb package and restart firefox
<koko1710> ok....
<koko1710> what is dpkg anyway?
<Hawkwind> !dpkg | koko1710
<ubotu> koko1710: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<koko1710> hello?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.
<koko1710> is it the "libflasplayer.so" file? then copy to plugins folder?
<koko1710> hello?
<koko1710> i need response
<koko1710> it crashes you know
<Zaire> anyone in here have any idea as to why image links would out of nowhere pile on top of eachother...mine did and I can't get them back the way they were...very frustrating
<Erich-K> I keep getting an error, cannot find oct/stream or something of the like, anyone know what it is?
<Digital_Pioneer> What do I need to crosscompile for Windoze?
<sgorilla78>  Decimal("20,72")
<sgorilla78> is there some type of python library for working with international currency?
<sgorilla78> oops wrong window
<seven> hello u all
<seven> i need some help with torrent clients
<seven> i have tryed them all and non of them works they are all slow
<seven> i have tried the same torrent on windows (bitcomet) and it starts downloading with 30kb/s straight away while with ktorren on kubuntu with 0.3 kb/s
<seven> so i tried some other clients but i will not speed up my download
<seven> so i guess its not the client it's the system it selfe that's slows everything down
<enyawix> ya i got full multimedia :)
<seven> ?
<seven> ports are open everything normal but i still cant get some good download speed
<enyawix> mp3 mpeg movie etc
<seven> that's nice 4 u
<seven> but it doesn't help me with my torrents right
<xiO___> seven: sounds like it's a user error
<seven> user error?
<enyawix> brb
<seven> xiO___: how can i solve this problem
<_matt> seven: what clients have you tried?
<seven> ktorrent, bittornado, azureus, even amule all the same
<_matt> seven: and you've got port forwarding enabled on your firewall for the relevant ports?
<seven> yes
<_matt> seven: are you running a firewall on your box?
<seven> no
<T3hWiz0rd> who runs firewalls besides windows nubs and grandmas? psh
<T3hWiz0rd> I real linux zealot laughs in the face of danger and stabs the man with his LIGHT SABRE!
<T3hWiz0rd> ...and then returns to his mothers basement for chips and mountain dew.
<_matt> seven:  what does the output of "sudo iptables -L" look like?
<seven> all open
<_matt> seven: I've noticed recently that increasing my upload limit improves performance - but don't max out your upload bandwidth, or you'll kill your download speed
<seven> ok i will try that but i still don't understand
<_matt> seven: have you set an upload limit?  If not, then maybe your upload is being maxed out, which'll kill your download
<seven> i had it on 20
<seven> now its on 80
<_matt> seven: what's your max upload speed?
<seven> max up 80 kb/s
<_matt> seven: does b=bits or bytes?  b usually means bits and ktorrent and azureus measure max upload in bytes.  80 kb ~= 8kB, and if you've got your max upload set to 20 or 80 kB, then that's why you're getting shitty download speeds.  Drop it to 5, and see what happens.
<seven> ok mom
<_matt> seven: no ones forcing you dude ...
<seven> sorry mom moment
<seven> _matt: thank you that helped
<_matt> seven: cool
<seven> they are still not super fast but getting better
<Tater> hey all I got my dlink dwl 650 + to at least load the firmware according to dmesg but I can't see any wireless networks any ideas?
<seishinbyou> Is there even 25GB of Kubuntu-related software out there?
<Jucato> O_O
<Jucato> you're kidding, right? :)
<seishinbyou> Oh, I'm just thinking of what to include on the Live Blu-Ray
<seishinbyou> Even though I'll probably be the only one hosting anything so ridiculous
<Jucato> include everything
<Jucato> everything in main, restricted, universe, and multiverse :P
<Jucato> not to  mention -security and -updates
<seishinbyou> It's all going on there
<Jucato> that's going to be more than enough I guess...
<Jucato> have fun! :)
<seishinbyou> Well, as much "fun" as burning a blu-ray is, I guess
<seishinbyou> ...and the fact a handful of people can even boot the thing
<seishinbyou> let along want to download it
<rawrness> I wonder if blu-ray is even going to catch.
<seishinbyou> Here in Japan, it has to a limited degree, but the discs are too expensive, still
<rawrness> I think dvd-dl disks are too expensive.
<seishinbyou> They are about 700 yen per, so they are coming down
<rawrness> I need to fix this clock....>
<cameron> hey can i get some help installing my nvidia drivers in kubuntu
<Zaire> easy cli....sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx then once thats done sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<cameron> i installed nvidia-glx but when i typed sudo nvidia-glx config enable i get an error
<Zaire> might try sudo nvidia-xconfig then
<cameron> unable to load kernal driver be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel
<Ricardo_Ram> #wikipedia-es
<Zaire> hmmm Ive never really had probs installing and enabling the nvidia driver
<Jucato> (don't forget to have linux-restricted-modules installed)
<Zaire> only trouble I had with nvidia was the binary drivers from their site
<cameron> wait i got it
<cameron> thanks for you help guys
<Zaire> no probs
<Zaire> I get the hang of things quick cause I format lots lol
<Zaire> guess its the whole repetetive task thing
<Jucato> any suggestions for a program that converts docbook to pdf?
<Zaire> one thing that never ceases to annoy me however is doing links for websites and getting the links in proper position
<rawrness> Formating your drives is a hobby
<Zaire> I do mine atleast once a month lol
<rawrness> Format clean install every few weeks
<Zaire> as for pdf stuff not a clue
<Jucato> :)
<Zaire> i tend to stay away from pdf files lol
<rawrness> I hate adobe reader........
<rawrness> So slow it was
<Zaire> memhog yeps lol
<rawrness> Infact when i reinstalled windows
<rawrness> That was the only program on the whole ocmputer
<Jucato> I'm using KPDF. but I doubt there's a docbook reader for Symbian... :(
<Zaire> you guys happen to know a way to get mousover image links to line up verticle and not piled up lol
<Jucato> oh nvm, KDE docs have PDF version...
<Jucato> aw.. not all of them :(
<Zaire> my links work fine just for whatever reason they don't want to line up verticle without piling up :S
<Zaire> dunno why it is cause they were fine then I changed one thing unrelated to them and bango it broke
<e1mer> how do i know what is my locale?
<Zaire> gah even the vertical align css tag isn't working
<nocloud> i just updated to edgy, does anybody know how i can make the bottom menu bar look like the new style i see in the screenshots?
* rawrness Plots a massive mctakeover
<vitalik> 
<Black> why the services are currently down ?
<Black> updating ?
<rohan> what is the official way to update kubuntu dapper -> edgy ?
<rawrness> i have heard so many horror storys
<rawrness> ........
<rohan> rawrness: hehe, which is why i am asking
<rawrness> Personaly i just used a clean install
<rohan> problem is, i have the desktop 6.10 iso downloaded - but my cd burner is not working
<rohan> so i can't burn it
<rawrness> Fun
<rohan> and there is no way to boot a computer from an iso
<rawrness> If you have a thumbdrive of 1 gb.
<rawrness> But i am not to sure about it..........
<rohan> rawrness: i have a thumb drive. but my computer is so old that i cannot boot from usb
<rawrness> Mine just sucks :P
<rawrness> I would have to say though
<rohan> that ?
<rawrness> Just change all instances of dapper to edgy
<rawrness> and perhaps remove as many apps as possable
<Zaire> dapper to edgy doesn't usually end well
<Zaire> and edgy is still kinda buggy anyway
<rohan> damn, i wish the cd writer had not gone bust the day i downloaded the iso !
<rawrness> I didn't have any cds when i downloaded ths iso
<rohan> Zaire: yep, i am badly affected by this bug - http://launchpad.net/bugs/63558
<rawrness> Good thing i found the dvd image :P
<rohan> rawrness: so what did you do, then ?
<rawrness> when you have a whole spindel of dvds but no cd-rs
<seishinbyou> That's the way it works, though.  Also, when was the last time you used a floppy drive?
<rawrness> isos don't like you much
<hyper_ch> my kde has a serious problem: whenever I try to start an app I get a message: KDEInit could not launch 'app' --> e.g. KDEInit could not launch 'Konsole'
<Zaire> css an xhtml don't seem to like me today
<rohan> hyper_ch: logout and back in
<rohan> usually solves the problem for me
<hyper_ch> rohan: thx, I'll try that... but I assume you don't know either what causes that?
<rohan> hyper_ch: no, i don't know what causes that
<hyper_ch> rohan: maybe I should setup my edgy again... been using it since the beta
<rawrness> Virus Alert delete imediatly before someone gets hurt :P
<rohan> hyper_ch: no, its not an edgy problem. occurs to me on almost all kde distros, once in a while
<hyper_ch> rohan: well, it's not only that... I also have problems to get my nvidia card to run properly :)
<hyper_ch> rohan: well, I need a new comp anyway :)
<hyper_ch> rohan: can't run zattoo in wine hence I need vmware :( and on a single cpu it's soooooo slow
<rohan> hyper_ch: i need a new comp too .. i am on a p3 550mhz with 256mb ram :P
<hyper_ch> rohan: mine is a bit better :)
<rohan> hehe
<hyper_ch> rohan: how well does kubuntu run on that?
<rohan> well, i've never seen kde run on a fast pc, so i can't compare
<rohan> but it is EXCRUCIATINGLY slow
<kraut> moin
<rohan> i mean, after clicking in "view" on kopete, it takes a long to open the converstion video, and so on
<hyper_ch> rohan: maybe you can help me with another issue *g* a friend of mine got an old vaio notebook with a p2 366mhz and 64mb ram... what could you recommend to run on it? He wants to give it to his gf who mainly wants to do office and websurfing (for office OOo is mandatory as she will need M$ compatibility)
<rohan> xubuntu
<rohan> xfce is the 'lightest' of all DE's
<defrysk> xubuntu and alternative installer
<defrysk> 64mbram is tiny for a livecd
* rohan nods
<hyper_ch> and would prefork speed things up?
<rohan> not very
* defrysk would buy some more ram
<defrysk> that would speed things up
<hyper_ch> can you get ram for that machine?
<defrysk> hyper_ch, ask around and fine out
<hyper_ch> defrysk: thx :)
<hyper_ch> defrysk: would be nice to install a nice, modern gui and demonstrate how quick everything is (with prefork) compared to the previous win98
<defrysk> hyper_ch, for old machines xtra ram is usually the best upgrade
<defrysk> hyper_ch, xfce = nice
<rawrness> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<seishinbyou> xfce is pretty good.  I use it as a VMWare machine from home when I need to do development work
<rawrness> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hyper_ch> defrysk: I had xfce for some time on my machine :)
<rawrness> there we go
<defrysk> there yu go
<hyper_ch> anyway, gotta go :) thx for the help :)
<rawrness> have fun
<rohan> g'bye, hyper_ch
<nikkiana> i've got a really random question that i'm wondering if anyone knows the answer to (not that i'm going to do this, i'm just wanting to know for arguement sake....) If someone really wanted to, is it possible in K/Ubuntu to make it so all the commands that you'd normally do as Ctrl+whatever (like copy.... Ctrl+C) are handled the way Mac OS X defaultly does it (little key with the apple on it+C)?
<seishinbyou> You could remap the keyboard however you want (with some exceptions, I believe)
<seishinbyou> I have the Windows menu key used as the backslash/underscore key since the key isn't picked up normally on a jp106 keyboard
<seishinbyou> ...and without it there is no way to enter an underscore character except cut&paste
<nikkiana> that's what i figured, i just wanted some confirmation that it was possible ;)
<nikkiana> i'm having an arguement with a Mac enthusist that my insistance on Ctrl+whatever commands is a "bad habit" left over from using Windows and Linux.
* nikkiana rolls her eyes about Mac enthusists thinking that everything that Apple does is next to godliness. 
<seishinbyou> How about use the PC the way you want to use it and leave it at that?
<Jucato> -_-
<nikkiana> That's what I say....
<Zaire> mac sux lol
<Jucato> steve jobs is t3h g0d
<Jucato> :)
<houssem> hello !!
<seishinbyou> Mac is okay; it is the fanbase that gets irksome
<Jucato> everything have its own share of fanboys. even Ubuntu :)
<Zaire> mac hardware has always been crap..I mean seriously card based proc and single button mouse wth is that
<Mez> Jucato=the uber fanboy ;)
<seishinbyou> The iPuck!  (I remember that)
<Jucato> hahaha! hi Mez! :)
<nikkiana> I recently bought a Mac because I wanted a laptop and was too lazy to buy a PC and install Kubuntu on it (I hate setting up synaptic, honestly) and I have all the usual complaints of a new Mac user, the weirdness of the one buttoned touchpad and the command (apple) key.... and whenever i complain, the fanboys scream.
<houssem> is there in kubuntu a log file where all activities done on my system are logged ?
<Jucato> houssem: dig around in /var/log
<Zaire> solution buy a PC laptop cause its not that hard to setup linux lol
<houssem> Jucato: waou !! there is 4452 log file !!!
<rawrness> Apple lappys are sexy beasts
* seishinbyou buys laptops with the warning label "no OS installed"
<nikkiana> Zaire: sadly, i needed something i could natively run photoshop in because the gimp and i don't get along. that was another reason i went with Mac... i refused to go back to Windows....
<rawrness> You could always try to vmware windows
<Jucato> houssem: just look for the one that you need. for example, Xorg.0.log has the logs for X server, dpkg.log has the logs for apps  you install/remove, etc
<seishinbyou> If only Photoshop CS2 ran in Wine... or at least I could get it to work
<seishinbyou> rawrness has a point
<rawrness> You just need a good bit of ram
<nikkiana> yes, but i don't own a copy of windows.
<Zaire> winblows sux
<rawrness> vmware is real ram whore
<Zaire> yes yes it is
<Jucato> of course it is
<houssem> Jucato: my problem is that i have added "streamripper" to be lunched from crontab for a 3600second but it have only runed for 3minute!
<Jucato> oh
* Jucato doesn't know crontab...
<noiesmo> hey all just upgrade dappper to edgy and having a problem with starting x the error is loading keymap /var/lib/xkb/server-0.km
<houssem> Jucato: !crontab
<seishinbyou> what is your crontab?
<seishinbyou> crontab -l
<nikkiana> in the end, i'm not dissatistified with what i chose to do, but i am dissatisfied with Apple fanboys telling me that I'm not cool because I don't like using Command+C to copy because it hurts my hands because I'm used to Ctrl+C. It's not a "bad habit" i need to break. It's personal preference.
<Jucato> houssem: I meant that I don't use it
<nikkiana> but anyway, i'll get off my soapbox and take it to my blog. ;)
<Zaire> vmware is designed for a computer thats purely meant as a server machine which would have mega ram in it
<seishinbyou> nikkiana: You don't need to pay attention to them
<houssem> Jucato: ah ok
<rawrness> 1 Gb seems to work well from what i have heard.
<Zaire> no mac fans are idiots usually who thrive on annoying ppl lol
<nikkiana> seishinbyou: oh i know, but it makes for good family arguements ;)
<seishinbyou> I run vmware, but I have 1.5GB or ram anyways
<Zaire> 1 gig rofl right
<Zaire> vmware requires alot more then 1 gig to right decent
<seishinbyou> It runs pretty fine under the current setup for me.  Visual studio runs a bit slow...oh well, tough break
<seishinbyou> Beats dual booting
<rawrness> doppel managed to cast radio with 1 gig.
<rawrness> Sounded fine
<seishinbyou> nikkiana: I had my share of arguments with a few Mac users
<seishinbyou> Mostly over Xserve
<seishinbyou> and iMail
<seishinbyou> (and the GUI, and how the pinstripes give me a headache)
<rawrness> I dislike apples themeing
<rawrness> Silver allday would hurt my eyes :P
<seishinbyou> Ah, the brushed metal theme?
<houssem> anyone have a probleme like me with www.google.com ???
<rawrness> why would you have a problem with good?
<rawrness> google*
<houssem> yes
<houssem> 504 Gateway timeout
<_4strO> yop
<rawrness> what was the command to get to kde's control panel
<Jucato> Alt+F2, kcontrol ?
<rawrness> that was it
<rawrness> Its been awhile
<DadanHappy> i need some software which have function like corel draw in kubuntu
<DadanHappy> what software should i use
<DadanHappy> !corel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about corel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !inkscapte
<Jucato> !inkscape
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inkscapte - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<crazy_bus> Try inkscape, or xara xtreme
<DadanHappy> did ubuntu support both
<crazy_bus> ubuntu has both
<DadanHappy> kubuntu
<crazy_bus> yes
<crazy_bus> go into Add/Remove programs and click on both unsupported and propriertary check boxes to get xara and inkscape
<DadanHappy> when i type xara in adept, the list is gone
<crazy_bus> sorry, i meant to say xara is in universe or multiverse
<defrysk> !info xara
<ubotu> Package xara does not exist in any distro I know
<defrysk> its not there
<crazy_bus>  go into Add/Remove programs and click on both unsupported and propriertary Xara will come up
<crazy_bus> at least it did for me :)
<defrysk> ist xara-gtk
<defrysk> !info xara-gtk
<ubotu> xara-gtk: GTK utility for searching the Debian package database. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.13 (edgy), package size 562 kB, installed size 1644 kB
<crazy_bus> it's xara-xtreme
<DadanHappy> need help, to clean adept cache
<defrysk> apt-cat clean
<defrysk> apt-get clean even
<crazy_bus> I don't get xara-xtreme in adept.  But I installed it in add/remove programs
<defrysk> sudo apt-get clean
<Jucato> !xaralx
<ubotu> xaralx: Heavyweight vector graphics, illustration and DTP Program. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7r1692-2 (edgy), package size 4573 kB, installed size 11776 kB
<DadanHappy> did kubuntu have another desktop themes, i've seen freespire k button change
<DadanHappy> it's nice
<seishinbyou> You can customize the theme as you please.  I'm not sure if the Freespire theme is available on its' own, but you could rip that from a Freespire install if you wanted
<chudd> DadanHappy: check out themes.kde.org for all sorts of cool stuff
<DadanHappy> !desktop themes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop themes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<seishinbyou> Yay, almost finishing time, and time for dinner
<dorshin> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<dorshin> using dapper and its a fresh install,in adept i can see that there is a kernel upgrade,i dont want to lose my conf of KDE and i have limited disk space
<dorshin> if i upgrade to a new kernel will i need too much disk space? and lose my confs of KDE?
<fdoving> dorshin: kernel upgrades are safe. you will not loose your confs. doesn't the adept status line say anything about disk usage?
<DadanHappy> is theme for kde 3.2 okay if i use in kde 3.5 isn't
<DadanHappy> ?
<defrysk> kernel = linux,  kde is dm
<dorshin> fdoving: i didnt request an upgrade  cos i wasnt sure
<dorshin> i have to back up my fresh install to a fat32 partition,then i will upgrade.
<Lynoure> What's the default kernel in edgy?
<Lynoure> (version number, I mean)
<DadanHappy> 2.6.17
<DadanHappy> type uname -a
<Lynoure> I'm not on edgy
<Lynoure> So me typing unamu -a would not have answered that.
<Lynoure> s/unamu/uname
<DadanHappy> maharani@MahaRaja:~$ uname -a
<DadanHappy> Linux MahaRaja 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Lynoure> So, with luck Palm syncing would work on edgy...
<Lynoure> But otherwise it does not sound that yummy, but that might still make it worth for me. But of course I could make my own kernel, too. Choices...
<dorshin> will it remove the old kernel after upgrade?if not how to assure that? do you recommend removing the old one?
<fdoving> dorshin: you can, but it's not done automatically. how much free space do you have?
<dorshin> fdoving: 1 gig
<ghostshadow189> hi all , how can i change resolution in KDE ?
<Lynoure> ghostshadow189: didn't you already get the answer?
<defrysk> thought so yes
<ghostshadow189> yes , i didnt find monitor in system setting
<Lynoure> ghostshadow189: what defrysk told you works for many people, but I had a bug encounter with it in dapper (ended up losing all the other resolution options)
<ghostshadow189> oh ? so i cant change ?
<Lynoure> try display
<ghostshadow189> i view control center
<ghostshadow189> but there no display
<ghostshadow189> or monitor
<Lynoure> System settings > Hardware > Display
<defrysk> ghostshadow189, why not upgrade to the latest kde ?
<ghostshadow189> sure , i'm using KDE 3.5
<Lynoure> hmmm
<ghostshadow189> sorry but i didnt find hardware
<defrysk> well what I said in ubuntu should work then
<dorshin> installed kernel is 2.6.15.22 candidate 2.6.15.25, too much difference?
<Lynoure> ghostshadow189: so, you did go from K-menu to System Settings? What can you see there?
<defrysk> system settings and in computeradmin section monitor & display
<defrysk> is what I see
<fdoving> dorshin: then you can safely install the upgrades. later you can open adept manager (kmenu -> system -> adept manager) Just below the 'Search:' field, you'll find 'Show:' uncheck 'not installed'  - now search for 'linux-image', now you can rightclick and request uninstall on the old kernels. Make sure you leave the one with the highest version number. As you need atleast one kernel.
<ghostshadow189> start -> system -> disk , networking , users and groups , etc
<DadanHappy> can i use kernel from kernel.org in edgy
<Lynoure> Start?
<ghostshadow189> kde start menu :D
<defrysk> DadanHappy, you can but its not supported from here
<defrysk> DadanHappy, google for howto's
<dorshin> fdoving: great help, now i know what to do.THANK YOU.
<Lynoure> ghostshadow189: you do not have System setting on the K-menu? It's not under System, just directly as System Settings (at least on dapper)
<defrysk> otherwise try kconfig in your console
<ghostshadow189> in settings -> system Administrator -> date and time , font installer , etc
<defrysk> kcontrol even
<defrysk> ghostshadow189, open kcontrol
<ghostshadow189> yes , kcontrol is control center
<ghostshadow189> i'm using it
<defrysk> open peripherals
<defrysk> and select monitor and display
<defrysk> found it ?
<ghostshadow189> there no monitor and display , just digital camera , joystick , keyboard , mouse etc
<defrysk> ghostshadow189, something is missing there then
<ghostshadow189> :(
<defrysk> ghostshadow189, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ghostshadow189> so how can i fix it ?
<ghostshadow189> i installed kde-core
<defrysk> see if components are missing
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<ghostshadow189> so maybe it's prob ?
<defrysk> do what I said
<ghostshadow189> ok
<ghostshadow189> kubuntu-desktop :D
* defrysk loves to boss around
<defrysk> Wraf!!
<defrysk> ghostshadow189, seems to me like you miss some kde-admin parts or something
<ghostshadow189> i'm install again kubuntu-desktop
<ghostshadow189> cus i installed kde-core
<defrysk> ok
<kdefrysk> ;p
<blackflag> I dont have command history in my terminal. How can I enable it?
<kdefrysk> blackflag, cat .bash_history
<kdefrysk> later folks
<Admiral_Chicago> wow this channel is dead
<ehird> omg wow lollololololollllllllll!!121212
<blackflag> kdefrysk: I didnt have permission to it and I correct it, its working now. Tahnks!
<Yaccin> i cant isntall kdesdk on edgy :(
<rag> hello, how to record a iso on usb without use CD before?
<rolando> hola
<rolando> how can i check if i have 3d acceleration with kubuntu?
<rolando> i do glxgears but i dont see any fps
<Yaccin> glxinfo
<Yaccin> ?
<rolando> glxinfo i get a lot of things
<rolando> but not these fps
<Jucato> glxgears -printfps
<rolando> ok thanx Jucato
<JuJuBee> Morning all.  I  cannot load the User Management under system settings.  Tells me  "The module  User Management Could not be loaded".
<JuJuBee> Any help?
<rag> hello *, how to record a iso on usb without use CD before? command...
<The^Mole> JuJuBee: Can you load it through kcontrol?
<JuJuBee> Ill check
<linopil> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<JuJuBee> no.
<The^Mole> What happens there?
<JuJuBee> When I click on User Management, the right pane just shows ubuntu info... no user managemen
<JuJuBee> I have console errors...What is the pastebin url?
<The^Mole> Oh.
<The^Mole> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<JuJuBee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32301/
<linopil> what do I do to know currnet alsa ver ? sudo apt-cache query alsa
<linopil>  ? no then what instead ?
<The^Mole> You running edgy?
<JuJuBee> Yes
<The^Mole> linopil: just look in adept or synaptic
<JuJuBee> Upgraded  last week
<The^Mole> Hmm...
<The^Mole> Has it worked since upgrading?
<JuJuBee> no
<linopil> ty The^Mole and command line ?
<The^Mole> linopil: not sure.
<linopil> k ty
<The^Mole> try apt --help or /?
<linopil> good ty
<The^Mole> JuJuBee: I'm not to sure... I'm not really technical enough to understand what that error message means :/
<JuJuBee> I wonder if there is someting I should re-intsall?  I dont see User Management in synaptic.
<Zaire> well I was right kubuntu just doesn't like to dual boot for me
<Zaire> ubuntu on the other hand just did
<linopil> Zaire: should not matter that much kubuntu - ubuntu is a matter of windows manager - both linux both ubuntu and sharing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<The^Mole> JuJuBee: Do all the other modules work?
<B-Minus> ok
<Zaire> I know it shouldn't but all of my attempts I made before I did the same thing I just did with ubuntu and they failed ubuntu succeeded without fraging my windows partition
<B-Minus> so is it possible to run photoshop cd2 in linux
<JuJuBee> Havent checked all, but the ones I have used do...
<Jucato> JuJuBee: try this command: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-guidance"
<linopil> you should have boot CD's handy for rescue situations
<Zaire> why I don't even try dual boot unless I just formatted anyway so rescue disk would be a waste of time
<Zaire> doesn't bother me that it frags it so much as the fact that Ive wanted dual boot and not been able to get it
<JuJuBee> Jucato : then run user management?
<linopil> there is a problem in installs but I always correct it afterwards,  because each and every of many machines I installed is dual -booted
<Jucato> JuJuBee: in System Settings? yes
<JuJuBee> K
<JuJuBee> The Module User Management could not be loaded.
<Jucato> hm...
<JuJuBee> Tells me I have old third party modules lying around
<linopil> got to spot problem and fix it. zaire. first decide who will rule MBR .  Linux GRUB or M$ MBR - (boot.ini  b4 VISTA)
<JuJuBee> Sometthing about last KDE upgrade leaving orphaned control module
<Zaire> vista and all windows suck I only use XP for gaming and photo editing second grub always goes to main mbr its just something I think with kubuntu that it doesn't like it when I try to dual boot
<Zaire> eitherway it works now I just have to install kubuntu from cli
<Zaire> I was actually reading reviews on vista and ppl reccomend XP over vista cause vista has more security vulnerabilities and holes then XP not to mention is slower for internet and basic office and home usage and requires more ram to run
<Zaire> oh yea and its not all from scratch they used huge chunks of code from XP and server 03 to make it the only thing they redid was the interface for access like control panel and screen properties
<ubuntu> hey people.
<ubuntu> I'm running the kubuntu liveCD...
<ubuntu> wondering if there's an easy way to install using it.
<crazy_bus> hello
<Bug2000> lol, user named ubotu :P.
<Yaccin> there should be a shortcut on your desktop
<Yaccin> if not its in K-Menu > System > install
<Zaire> damn apt wont grab kubuntu
<ubuntu> none of the above on those.
<Healot> default nick running liveCD huh
<ubuntu> 2.6.15-12-386 kernel; no clue what ver of kubuntu that would be.
<Yaccin> ubuntu: you downloaded it?
<Yaccin> Zaire: ?
<JuJuBee> Jucato : just found another bug.  When I empty trash, the progress indicator stays at 0% (never moves), after a while, I close progress window and trash seems empty.
<Healot> ubuntu: ah, the icon install on the desktop? that's 2.6.15-12 then
<Zaire> it won't let me use apt-get to install kubuntu-desktop
<Yaccin> why do you want to install that?
<Zaire> cause gnome sucks
<bronaugh> Yaccin: my laptop's debian install decided to bite it tonight; I don't have my USB dongle to boot the laptop off the CD drive; and I had this handy 2x2GHz box sitting in a cardboard box...so I figured I'd give it a go, at worst make myself a netboot server.
<Yaccin> bronaugh: where do you have the kubuntu-cd from?
<Yaccin> Zaire: apt-get install kde
<bronaugh> not a clue. I must have burned it a while ago.
<Zaire> I figured its working so far
<Yaccin> bronaugh: hmmm then its probably an older one...
<bronaugh> yeah; I gave the kernel version, if that's any help.
<Yaccin> try control+alt+F1 to see wich version you have and control+alt+F7 (?) to get back to your desktop
<bronaugh> doesn't say, oddly.
<bronaugh> good idea; but no cigar :/
<bronaugh> just Linux ubuntu 2.6.15-12-386
<Zaire> so whats the diff between kde and kubuntu-desktop anyway...out of curiosity
<Yaccin> Zaire: dont ask me :D
<Yaccin> bronaugh: o.O
<Yaccin> bronaugh: i would recommend downloading a new cd :D
<bronaugh> it very well may be some ancient beta.
<Zaire> yea like isn't that breezy lol
<bronaugh> yeah, I'd do that, if a) one of my CDs would detect the SATA disks in this comp, and b) if I could burn a CD while using the CD drive the CD burning software is being loaded from :P
<Zaire> Im running kernel 2.6.15-26-386
<bronaugh> 0000:00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 AHCI/SATA 4-Port Controller
<bronaugh> surprised there's no support in 2.6.15 for it.
<Zaire> linux hasn't really given me a hard time with onboard stuff
<Yaccin> bronaugh: that could be a problem :D
<bronaugh> yeah; so you see the dilemma a bit more clearly now :P
<Zaire> what kind of board is that?
<bronaugh> A8V-MX
<Zaire> brand?
<bronaugh> Asus.
<Zaire> ah
<bronaugh> basically, it's an all-Via board with onboard video, AGP, and PCIe
<Zaire> Ive heard good and bad things about them....mines a Gigabyte sAM2
<bronaugh> I had very little trouble getting an identical (literally) box to this going with an AMD64 CD.
<ehird> where do i go to pass a law forcing ISPs to say their speeds in bytes, not bits? it's 128 KB/sec, not 1 Mb/sec!
<bronaugh> networking is expressed in multiples of bits per second; deal.
<Zaire> ah amd 64 thats a tricky one
<bronaugh> not so much; I've installed a few boxes by now.
<Zaire> software limitations on 64 bit OS
<bronaugh> *shrug* I don't care so much.
<Zaire> anyway brb gonna switch to kde now
<ehird> i remember my humbler times, when i was just finding out about this internet thingy, and I was confused why I was getting 3 KB/sec instead of the "promised" 32 Kb/sec :P
<bronaugh> ok... so it is an AHCI chipset. just doesn't have the PCI ID added for it, apparently.
<GazzaK> erm, quick question - is there a surefire way to replace konquerer with firefox, including being the default opener for xchat urls?
<ehird> GazzaK: why would you want to do that?
<Zaire> and it worked nicely
<Healot> GazzaK: set Firefox as default browser
<bronaugh> so apparently, 2.6.17 at least for this sata chipset.
<bronaugh> I installed kubunu 6.06 on the other machine; what kernel is that?
<bronaugh> 2.6.17 with patches?
<ehird> is there something like kde-core but for xfce?
<ehird> xubuntu-desktop is huge
<Zaire> xubuntu is lightweight...I kinda like fluxbox better though
<bronaugh> ok.. so here's where it gets kinky.
<Zaire> the bedroom? lol
<bronaugh> can I set up a DHCP server and tftp server to serve up a kernel to my laptop?
<bronaugh> on this kubuntu livecd
<fildo> hey how can i change system time thru bash
<ehird> it's lightweight but xubuntu-desktop is 100mb
<bronaugh> yeah.. I bet I can. muahahaha
<bronaugh> tftpd-hpa and dhcpd
<bronaugh> damn, CoW is sexy.
<GazzaK> ehird~ I want to do that as konq doesn't seem to support java and flash too well
* bronaugh humps CoW's leg
<Zaire> cow?
<ehird> GazzaK: get the flash 9 beta
<GazzaK> Healot~ but last time I tried this, xchat still opened url links in konq
<bronaugh> Copy on Write
<ehird> xchat: its a preference
<ehird> it'll be the same with firefox too
<Zaire> ah
<ehird> flash is shared
<ehird> konq is nicely intergrated
<ehird> now... brb while i try fluxbox :D
<GazzaK> okay, hopefully it is better since kubuntu 5.10 (last time I tried kubuntu)
<Zaire> flux is decent
<bronaugh> I'll just bootstrap my laptop using kubuntu kernel.
<bronaugh> kinda sick and twisted, but hey -- whatever gets the job done.
<Zaire> I like flux better the way its setup on damn small linux
<bronaugh> I like ratpoison.
<Zaire> IM more of a scotch guy myself lol
<linopil> what is /etc/rcS.d in ubuntu for ?
<bronaugh> system crap.
<bronaugh> starts in all run levels.
<linopil> !isapnp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isapnp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bronaugh> hell
<bronaugh> that is a short summary of isapnp
<linopil> any guru ? where do I put isapnp in boot scripts
<bronaugh> you don't.
<bronaugh> you buy hardware created in the last 8 years instead.
<linopil> bronaugh: what ?
<bronaugh> it's seriously way, way, more pain than it is worth.
<linopil> I know bronaugh, still you dont know me. If windows does it linux will too. get the idea?
<ilgattotrino> anyone is having problems with the last flash player ok konqueror(edgy)?
<linopil> alsa is documented but somewhat difficult to find the solution
<Zaire> well its 6 am I better get to bed
<bronaugh> so you have an isapnp sound card?
<bronaugh> you're aware that there's kernel support for isapnp now?
<Zaire> laters
<bronaugh> and that -most- drivers that support ISA cards will consult the tables the kernel dredges up?
<bronaugh> later Zaire
<linopil> is  trol a succesful nick ?
<linopil> bronaugh:  it worked
<linopil> updates make it dissappear
<linopil> bad bad updates
<linopil> is  << Ctrl ALt -numpad + >>metacity feature (gnome) or also KDE to chg resolution ?
<bronaugh> it's an X feature
<linopil> bronaugh: so it works on any window manager . ty
<sb9> anyone who can help me ?
<bronaugh> yeah.
<kdefrysk> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<linopil> maybe sb9
<sb9> i want to modify the bash prompt of a foreign bash
<linopil> just to distinguish sb9 , right ?
<sb9> one moment
<bronaugh> gotta say... kubuntu live CD useful.
<bronaugh> even a broken old one.
<linopil> restarting to switch from metacity to kde
<killswitch92> how do i get rid of the login screen on kubuntu when its installed?
<Al> Yo, how do I stop KDE storing my session?
<killswitch92> how do i get rid of the login screen on kubuntu when its installed?
<kdefrysk> killswitch92, systemsettings > advanced > login manager
<killswitch92> i went in there but i dont know what to do
<kdefrysk> killswitch92,  got to adminmode
<kdefrysk> killswitch92, select convenience
<killswitch92> then what
<kdefrysk> then tic enble autologin
<kdefrysk> and apply
<kdefrysk> done
<sb9> ok once more, iwant to modify an active bash from a foreign bash
<sb9> is this possible
<sb9> e.g. modifying prompt colour
<killswitch92> omg thank u so much, i tried deleting my own account which didnt work and now i have to reinstall it =/
<kdefrysk> Al, you also to systemsettings > advanced
<kdefrysk> Al, select session manager
<sb9> maybe there is a config file which is read for every new line in the bash
<kdefrysk> Al, and tic on login > start with an empty session
<sb9> any clue anyone ?
<Al> Hm... my system settings has no "advanced"
<kdefrysk> al on top you see overview general and advanced
<kdefrysk> klick the advanced tab
<kdefrysk> next to the advanced tab you see a "search"
<Al> No tabs here...
<Al> I have a search
<Al> And a "show all" button, which is grey because this is that page
<kdefrysk> no advanced on the left from there ?
<kdefrysk> Al, witch kde you on ?
<ehird> my brb was extended :O
<rhodri> hi, how do i start an application using kde's launch feedback?  is there an easy way?  thanks.
<ehird> i'mcurrently playing lbreakout2 in fluxbox :p
<killswitch92> i have a question
<kdefrysk> Al, otherwise open kcontrol
<kdefrysk> same stuff different setup
<Al> 3.5.2
<kdefrysk> opend kcontrol ?
<kdefrysk> open kdecomponents
<kdefrysk> and then session manager and set it there to your desired setting
<killswitch92> i deleted my account and cant login, is there a way to turn off the login without being able to login?
<kdefrysk> geez
<Al> Found it there, thanks.
<kdefrysk> killswitch92, man useradd
<bronaugh> ok, fun begins.
<killswitch92> useradd?
<killswitch92> im at a login screen right now, what do i do?
<Telroth_Plushie|> can you reboot into recovery mode?
<killswitch92> i tried an it stays in like a command prompt
<Telroth_Plushie|> good.
<Telroth_Plushie|> do that.
<Telroth_Plushie|> when it comes up
<Telroth_Plushie|> adduser <olduser> --no-create-home --home=/home/<olduser>/
<Telroth_Plushie|> where <olduser> is the username you had before you deleted it
<Telroth_Plushie|> errr
<Telroth_Plushie|> adduser <olduser> --no-create-home --home /home/<olduser>/
<Telroth_Plushie|> do you remember your user id?
<kdefrysk> sudo adduser
<Telroth_Plushie|> kdefrysk, he can't log in.
<kdefrysk> yes but he needs to use sudo to run useradd
<Telroth_Plushie|> nope
<kdefrysk> nope ?
<Telroth_Plushie|> recovery console drops you at a root prompt
<kdefrysk> he is root ?
<Telroth_Plushie|> root doesn't need sudo
<octan> a smp system is more than 1 cpu right?
<kdefrysk> ah of course sorry
<killswitch92> so i type exactly adduser <olduser> --no-create-home --home /home/<olduser>/ ?
<kdefrysk> octan, generic suopports also smp
<Telroth_Plushie|> killswitch92,
<Telroth_Plushie|> have you rebooted into the recovery console?
<killswitch92> yea
<Telroth_Plushie|> and how many users are on the system?
<octan> kdefrysk, that didnt anwser my question
<Telroth_Plushie|> was it just you?
<octan> generic? you mean the kernel?
<killswitch92> yea but i deleted my account =/
<Telroth_Plushie|> ok
<octan> kdefrysk, so smp is more than 1 cpu?
<Telroth_Plushie|> adduser <olduser> --no-create-home --home /home/<olduser>/ -uid 1000
<killswitch92> thats y i cant login
<Telroth_Plushie|> err
<Telroth_Plushie|> adduser <olduser> --no-create-home --home /home/<olduser>/ --uid 1000
<Telroth_Plushie|> that should restore all your files
<Telroth_Plushie|> and recreate your user so you can log in
<killswitch92> so i type exactly that?
<Telroth_Plushie|> yes
<Telroth_Plushie|> well
<Telroth_Plushie|> not exactly
<Telroth_Plushie|> everywhere you see <olduser>
<Telroth_Plushie|> replace it with your username
<kdefrysk> octan, yes
<killswitch92> k
<octan> alright
<Telroth_Plushie|> i.e. if my username is telroth
<octan> :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> adduser telroth --no-create-home --home /home/telroth/ --uid 1000
<killswitch92> k
<Telroth_Plushie|> killswitch92,
<killswitch92> let me try
<Telroth_Plushie|> wait
<killswitch92> k
<Telroth_Plushie|> type "ls -l /home/<olduser>/" (replace <olduser> as before)
<Telroth_Plushie|> is your username listed as the owner of the files?
<octan> so my main Qestion.. i have been told that in IPTABLES the "owner" --owner-cmd Option has been taked out because it brok on a smp system,, will it still not work on a singel based cpu system.
<killswitch92> yea
<octan> ?
<Telroth_Plushie|> killswitch92, then you can reboot and login now. you might need to fiddle with the groups
<Telroth_Plushie|> let me know when the system comes back up and you are logged in
<kdefrysk> kuser can do the groupstuff
<Telroth_Plushie|> i know
<kdefrysk> if oyu like gui that is
<Telroth_Plushie|> i'm looking through the groups for my user, and i think we should have added him to the "admin" group while in recovery mode
<kdefrysk> admin and wheel are most important
<Telroth_Plushie|> cuz he can't sudo without?
<kdefrysk> ermmmm
<Telroth_Plushie|> (there is no wheel on my system)
<kdefrysk> forgot about sudo
<Telroth_Plushie|> i think you have to be in admin group to sudo
* kdefrysk thinks old school :s
* kdefrysk thought gentoo
<Telroth_Plushie|> yup
<Telroth_Plushie|> he's going to have to reboot again >.>
<kdefrysk> hehe
<Legion> I have an external NTFS disk. Is it true that Linux only supports read?
<LeeJunFan> !ntfs | Legion
<ubotu> Legion: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<LeeJunFan> !fuse | Legion
<ubotu> Legion: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<vyoman> in samba workgroup (linux + win2k) do you enable WINS support or configure samba to be a WINS server?
<LeeJunFan> that's what you want, fuse, personally I have seen nothing to prove it's unsafe, ton's of people use it, including me, and I haven't had any problems.
<LeeJunFan> although my use is moderate at best.
<ubuntu> yeah, you know what? kernel panics -- not cool.
<[GuS] > Bon Jour les gens..
<Telroth_Plushie|> Legion,
<bronaugh> having only one machine in the house that will boot is also not cool; particularly when that machine can't access disks due to stupid Via.
<Telroth_Plushie|> err, nvm
<bronaugh> (but no; I'm not bitter at all)
<Telroth_Plushie|> load an older kernel?
<bronaugh> I need newer, not older; and I'm on a LiveCD.
<bronaugh> thus I can't burn a new CD.
<bronaugh> since I can't access my disks, I can't install.
<bronaugh> since I can't install, I can't burn another CD
<bronaugh> since I can't burn another CD, I can't boot a different kernel.
<Legion> In this day and age, isn't it strange that there isn't full support for a format that can handle files bigger than the 4 Gig limit that FAT has`
<Legion> ?
<faderhval> how do i use a ISO file in Kubuntu??
<bronaugh> burn the fucker using k3b
<LeeJunFan> !language | bronaugh
<ubotu> bronaugh: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LeeJunFan> bronaugh: if any ops saw that, it wouldn't be fun...
<bronaugh> *shrug* ok.
<bronaugh> I'm just a little bit pissy right now.
<Telroth_Plushie|> Legion, ext3? reiserfs? reiser4?
<LeeJunFan> bronaugh: understand. I'm a potty mouth too, but to keep the channel friendly to people who are easily offended, don't want to make them not feel comfortable here and not get the help they need.
<Telroth_Plushie|> bronaugh, ok, you're on a livecd. why can't you access your disks? you mentioned "via", but i have no clue what that is.
<Legion> I often use less flattering words when I'm angry, but it's simply a matter of getting used to not doing i in this chan
<LeeJunFan> via chipset
<Telroth_Plushie|> ah.
<bronaugh> Via 8251 southbridge; has a SATA controller that isn't supported in either the Kubuntu livecd I have or my Debian install CD.
<bronaugh> it's theoretically AHCI, but the Linux AHCI driver, unpatched, does not support it -- at least up to 2.6.17.
<Telroth_Plushie|> you can install software to the live environment while on the livecd. can you gain support by installing a package?
<derphil> hi. Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 03:03 <- whats wrong with it?
<faderhval> any suggestions for a DVD player for kubuntu??
<bronaugh> Telroth_Plushie|: without installing kernel source and building a replacement kernel module, I don't think so.
<bronaugh> and I am limited to 250M of crap, so that's going to be more than a little tight.
<LeeJunFan> no, that's what you'd need. And unless someone already provides one it'd be a real chore.
<bronaugh> plus, I'm suffering from random crashes on this LiveCD (kernel panics) which makes it even more not-fun.
<Telroth_Plushie|> :(
<LeeJunFan> faderhval: kaffiene or vlc
<LeeJunFan> faderhval: xine-ui, mplayer, to name a few
<Telroth_Plushie|> (i personally recommend kaffeine)
<faderhval> do i need a plugin for kaffeine for it to work?
<LeeJunFan> I like vlc, but mostly only switched away from kaffeine myself because kaffeine works for crap in Xgl/Beryl environment.
<Telroth_Plushie|> faderhval, if it's a commercial dvd (a movie you bought at a store) yes. however, using that plugin in the us is illegal.
<bronaugh> ... which is idiotic. but that's beside the point.
<LeeJunFan> !dvd | faderhval
<ubotu> faderhval: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<faderhval> well i live in denmark :)
* noiesmo born Vejle Live Aussie 
<LeeJunFan> Yeah, well contrary to popular believe America is not the land of the free. It's the land of the people dumb enough to think they are free.
<LeeJunFan> belief
<LeeJunFan> but that's a topic for another channel I guess :p
<faderhval> hehe
<Legion> faderhval: I thought that name made sense in danish hehe
<Legion> I live in Denmark too
<faderhval> hehe :) well (hejsa) then :)
<faderhval> where abouts do you live Legion?
<Legion> Copenhagen
<Telroth_Plushie|> LeeJunFan, wrong.
<LeeJunFan> Telroth_Plushie|: huh?
<Telroth_Plushie|> LeeJunFan, it's the land where we have the freedom to be dumb.
<SortOfThing> great. Hi kids
<Telroth_Plushie|> it's just a lot of people use that freedom :/
<faderhval> :)
<LeeJunFan> Telroth_Plushie|: hehe, that's about the only one. The constitution is lip service, and our gov't will disregard it at their convenience.
<Legion> faderhval: how about you?
<faderhval> hmm i can play the DVD alight but the menu is not working!
<faderhval> i Live in jutland near Skjern
<LeeJunFan> faderhval: you might need to install libdvdnav
<kdefrysk> J
<LeeJunFan> Well, guess I better get in the shower. Gotta go give Linux lessons to the library staff here this morning.
<faderhval> its already installed....
<Legion> Does Ubuntu/Kbunutu have a specific disk format it uses?
<apokryphos> ext3 is default
<Legion> does Linux itself take steps to reduce fragmentation? Because wikipedia is pretty confident that no defragmentation tool exists for ext3
<Tm_T> Legion: When your fsck claims over 10 % fragmentation, ping me.
<Tm_T> I haven't ever seen more than 3 % in my system.
<Tm_T> Legion: So I think my answer would be "yes". :)
<Legion> hehe
<Legion> thanks
<ecadre> Legion: fragmentation is not a real problem on ext3, Windows files systems fragment because of the bizarre way they write to disk
<Legion> I'm rather new to Linux. I haven't even installed it yet. I've always felt that it was better to investigate first instead of just charging in and going "Awwww damn!"
<Tm_T> Legion: That very good philosophy, learning first isn't that bad. :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> shame everyone else doesn't realize that and employ that philosophy.
<Legion> (Yes, I'm the camper/sniper whom you love to run into in your fav FPS =) )
<linopil> ecadre:  and if I  delete many little files then write a bif  file (movie)  how continuous  it will be ?
<ecadre> you can learn as you go along, just be prepared read, solve problems and don't be pushy/rude to people who may help you
<linopil> how can you  prove fragmentation  is not a problem  in ext3 ?
<ecadre> linopil: sorry, no real idea :-)
<linopil> many years ago Microsoft was not yet ready  with defrag   for NT4 and claimed it was not a problem
<ecadre> linopil: erm how about "there are no defragmentaion tools for ext3"  ;_)
<Legion> It seems that it's pretty straight forward to convert forth and back between ext2 and ext3, and ext2 does have a fsck tool
<linopil> ext3 is a journalled ext2 !!
<Legion> The ext2 and ext3 file systems share the same standard set of utilities, e2fsprogs, which includes a fsck tool. The close relationship also makes conversion between the two file systems (both forward to ext3 and backward to ext2) straightforward.
<Legion> quoted from wikipedia
<Tm_T> Yes.
<linopil> !windows-media
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windows-media - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LeeJunFan> yeah, there really is no conversion between ext2 and 3 just the adding or removal of the journal. You can mount ext3 as ext2 even, it just doesn't make use of the journal then.
<octan> Hey
<Legion> The ext3 file system adds, over its predecessor:
<Legion>     * A journal
<Legion>     * Tree-based directory indexes for directories spanning multiple blocks
<Legion>     * Online filesystem growth
<linopil> any idea how to  install kopete handbook?
<iarwain> Hiya, does anybody know the "cafe" around here? (the #room to it)
<Legion> Don't know it, but you can always try something like "/list *ubuntu*" and then take it from there
<iarwain> legion: will try that, thanks ;-)
<thelostbyte_> Anyone here doing vb ?
<Legion> I just took a test online to find out what Linux would be best for me. It said Mandriva, Ubuntu or Kubuntu hehe
<ScarFreewill> Legoin where did you do the test?
<ScarFreewill> *Legion
<Legion> hang on, I'll get the link for you
<shape> guys i have to install real player
<shape> but i can't find it in repository
<Legion> Here we go! http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php/
<shape> anyone could give me a trick?
<ScarFreewill> thx
<shape> i'm on a kubuntu edy eft
<ScarFreewill> shape, i don't know that much about real player but i guess you can read a bit about mplayer or helix think
<shape> ok what about helix?
<ScarFreewill> i guess you can try that but i'd advise you to check if mplayer will do the job first
<thelostbyte_> shape, mplayer can do the job..
<thelostbyte_> shape, or do.. sudo apt-get install helix-player
<shape> ok i'm trying .thanks
<murchadh> shape: Try here http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/69835-installing-realplayer.html
<Legion> ScarFreewill: Did you get a result yet?
<murchadh> shape: antidrugue has a post on it!
<blackflag> I wnat to start c programming and I want to know if there is a IDE for it?
<linopil> \o difference  between adept and synaptic what advantages on each ?
<shape> i'm seeing
<ScarFreewill> Legion, i have not even started yet ;)
<intelikey> blackflag kdevelop maybe
<intelikey> !ide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScarFreewill> !development
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about development - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: Dummy package for transition to kdevelop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2+dummy1 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 36 kB
<intelikey> !kdevelop3 dapper
<ubotu> kdevelop3: An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1218 kB, installed size 3896 kB
<blackflag> okay , thanks. Im using edgy and I only find kdevelop without 3
<Daskreech> Admiral_Chicago: Yo
<intelikey> if you can call that an ide.  it's little more than an exhaulted text editor.
<Daskreech> Isn't that what all IDE's are ?
<ScarFreewill> blackflag, maybe this can help https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/programming.html
<blackflag> what can you recommend for starting c programming
<intelikey> #C  or  #C++  and expect them to be abusive.
<Daskreech> blackflag: try browsing ftp.gnu.org and pulling code
<blackflag> hmm, kdevelop seems to be the tool of choice, or?
<intelikey> blackflag make sure you have  build-essential  installed.  and yes tool of choice.
<shape> i've just installed helix player
<shape> but i wish to mset it as default on my firefox browser
<GnarusLeo> Hi! Has anyone managed to get "Second Life" to run smoothly in ubuntu? My 3D drivers should be fine (ppracer works great!), and I have a ATI 9000, and a 1,5ghz Pentium. But still its almost impossible to do stuff with the character, and it seems as if my computer is about about to explode :)
<blackflag> okay, friends. thanks. Imgoing to start my first "hello World" in C
<Jucato> nice. compile it from the command line first. it's a good experience :)
<Legion> I almost think I know the code for Hello World in C by heart hehe
<ScarFreewill> Legion, i get Kubuntu, Mandriva, Debian
<Jucato> blackflag: tip: leave one blank line after the last }
<GnarusLeo> sys.outprintln("Hello World") :) Or was that java even ..
<Jucato> or you're going to get warnings
<Jucato> std::cout << "Hello Kubuntu!!\n";
<shape> i try to explain my problem
<Legion> system.io.println("Hello World"); would be the correct java as far as I recal
<blackflag> why is a blank line necassary?
<shape> i wish tolisten the radio
<shape> like for example bbc
<Jucato> blackflag: ISO/ANSI standards I think
<shape> but i need real player
<ScarFreewill> GnarusLeo, system.out.println("Hello World"); is java
<Daskreech> !real
<Legion> hehe I was close at least
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GnarusLeo> there we are :) Its been ages since ive done some programming :)
<shape> i know that konqueror has kmplayer as default but it doesn't seem to woek
<Daskreech> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Legion> using Eclipse has stunted my memory when it comes to Java
<ScarFreewill> lol
<GnarusLeo> so, anyone know whats up with second life? Has anyone managed to get it run smoothly?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Hi
<Daskreech> GnarusLeo: Nope still trying that with First life
<GnarusLeo> Daskreech, hehe .. clever .)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas ALL ! :)
<BluesKaj> hi Daskreech
* Daskreech bows at GnarusLeo
<Legion> I've stopped playing First Life. My account keeps getting buffer underflow
<BluesKaj> hey guys , this is funny : http://www.msfirefox.com/
* intelikey does hello in bash   echo -e '#!/bin/sh \n\n[ "$1" = "hello" ]  && echo "Hell-o $USER"' >> helloworld ;chmod 755 helloworld ;./helloworld hello
<Jucato> old news :)
<ehird> ...  i just spent like three hours playing lbreakout2
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: http://www.ie7.com
<Daskreech> What?
<Daskreech> When did java go GPL?
<Daskreech> >_<
<Daskreech> Noone tells me anything
<ehird> like a week ago
<Daskreech> Does it have an effective date?
<ScarFreewill> OMMS!!
<BluesKaj> it's a spoof :)
<Daskreech> Like the next release or is it retroactive?
<ehird> BluesKaj: no, it isn't..?
<BluesKaj> prolly be hearing from bill Gates's lawyer very soon :)
<ScarFreewill> seroisly is java GPLed??
<Guardian> hi
<ehird> intelikey: i've improved it with automatic garbage collection! :D echo -e '#!/bin/sh \n\n[ "$1" = "hello" ]  && echo "Hell-o $USER" && rm helloworld' >> helloworld ;chmod 755 helloworld ;./helloworld hello
<BluesKaj> err lawyers
<ehird> ScarFreewill: yes
<Guardian> i thought there were a kvim
<Guardian> vim for kde
<Guardian> but i can't find any package
<ehird> kde-vim or vimkde, i've heard of it
<intelikey> ehird so you did.  kinda expands the exrocise in futility doesn't it.... :)
<ehird> but apparently it isnt in the repos and i cant find a source download
<ehird> intelikey: can i expand it with kdialog support?
<intelikey> sure.
<Guardian> ehird: neither can i
<intelikey> ehird you can do anything you want to it.  it's gun-gpl  :)
<Daskreech> ScarFreewill: `http://www.sun.com
<ehird> intelikey: i prefer public domain D:
<ehird> .. :P
<ehird> however, Gun GPL sounds nice.
<ScarFreewill> where can i find more inforamtion about sun java oms you answerd my question before i asked it rofl
<ehird> "you may shoot this gun provided you share any blood wrought with it"
<GnarusLeo> What is "composite"? Like when I use fglrx and so on? I have it disabled, is that bad?
<intelikey> ehird public domain doesn't ensure the source remain free....
<guglielf> hi guys, let's say i'm interested in bash programming
<ehird> intelikey: Good for them!
<guglielf> is there way to know all the channels having bash as subject?
<ehird> Unfortunately, it'd just be their copy that's non-free.
<guglielf> i mean on irc
<ehird> Anyone else could take the original and mod it still
<ehird> guglielf: try #bash
<Daskreech> ehird: You'd be surprised how easily you can convince people that they have to pay for something that's public domain
<Daskreech> there is nothing stating that you have to educate them that they can get it for free
<intelikey> ehird yeah until bill patens != and all code becomes propritary.....  :)
<guglielf> ehird: ok know that, another one?
<ehird> but would they even want a kdialog hello world?
<Daskreech> ehird: GPL at least ensures they know  that they can obtain a free copy
<shape> in the guide you gave to me
<intelikey> guglielf /help list
<shape> there's how install realplayer
<shape> but it is a bout dapper drake
<intelikey> guglielf or /msg chanserv list
<shape> infact when i try to manage the repository
<intelikey> guglielf or /msg chanserv help list
<guglielf> intelikey: tnx
<shape> anf try to find the realplayer package
<shape> i can't find it
<hastesaver> shape, I've heard realplayer is there in ubuntu-commercial
<intelikey> guglielf also your irc client probably has online help that can be more specific on a particular search type.
<BluesKaj> intelikey, why does dapper offer a more up to date devede prog than edgy ...any ideas
<BluesKaj> ?
<guglielf> intelikey:  i'll check right away
<intelikey> BluesKaj i don't think it does.
<guglielf> intelikey: i use konversation
<intelikey> !info kdevelop3 dapper
<ubotu> kdevelop3: An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1218 kB, installed size 3896 kB
<intelikey> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<BluesKaj> well, check out the repos ...it's 2.1 in edy and 2.3 or 2.4 in dapper
<ehird> kdialog --yesno "blah" returns nothing no matter what o_O
<LjL> ehird: not here
<LjL> ehird: returns 0 if yes, 1 if no
<ehird> I'm getting nilch here
<intelikey> BluesKaj devede ?
<BluesKaj> yup
<intelikey> devede is not in standard ubuntu repos.
<intelikey> !devede
<ubotu> devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 243 kB, installed size 664 kB
<LjL> ehird: try "echo $?"
<intelikey> !devede dapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devede dapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> ehird: it "returns" as in "returns an exit value", not as in "prints something on stdout"
<ehird> odd, kdialog's always echoed everything ELSE to stdout..
<intelikey> BluesKaj i don't know where you got the one for dapper.....
<shape> please give me the commercial repository link
<shape> for edy eft kubuntu
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<LjL> ehird: well i guess for most other dialogs returning an exit value wouldn't be feasible (think textbox)
<shape> i have to add it to my replist
<BluesKaj> yeah i've forgotten , intelikey...was surfing and found a repos somewhere ...I'm old and my memory sucks :(
<intelikey> shape  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> read there ^
<shape> yes but it talks about dapper drake rep
<shape> i need edgy eft commercial rep
<intelikey> BluesKaj it's probably from the debian sid repos  that would be more "up to date" than ubuntu seeing it's upstream
<BluesKaj> ok intelikey, i'll check there
<intelikey> shape deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hoary-commercial main
<shape> hoary?
<Jucato> hoary?
<shape> :)
<intelikey> or deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu breezy-commercial main
<intelikey> or deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<octan> why do i get error if i use -A INPUT -p all --dport X -j DROP but not if i do -A INPUT -p tcp --dport X -j DROP
<Jucato> dapper-commercial only
<intelikey> get the idea ?
<Hawkwind> No need to paste all that.  Just use dapper since that's all he wants/needs
<shape> oh i think so
<Jucato> intelikey: only dapper has a commercial repo. edgy has one, but last I checked, it's empty
<bot12gb> please kubuntu spanish?
<intelikey> Jucato i was only pointing out how the repo listings work.
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> !es | bot12gb
<ubotu> bot12gb: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<shape> intelikey
<shape> you were right it
<shape> i've just got realplayer
<shape> thank budy
<shape> ;)
<intelikey> np
* Jucato goes to check if edgy-commercial is still empty..
<intelikey> Jucato report on that publicly please.
<Jucato> yep, still empty...
<intelikey> k   ty.
<shape> if you go on in this way everyone will leave window to gopass to ubuntu
<Jucato> hm...
<Daskreech> gopass?
<intelikey> shape thanks for the warning.    "ALSA WE MUST CHANGE COURSE !"
<shape> there's a problem the package is broken
<shape> soi try toinstall the .bin package
<shape> what kind of command i have to use
<shape> =
<Daskreech> ./package.bonm
<Daskreech> package.bin
<intelikey> chmod 555 *.bin ;./*.bin
<[GuS] > anyone knows a nice webcam stream for linux... but not camstream or VLC... i need to take pics avery X seconds or minutes
<beefsprocket> ekiga?
<[GuS] > ?
<[GuS] > do you things that Ekiga could takes pics every X seconds for upload into a web?
<[GuS] > :P
<[GuS] > not... thats not.
<BluesKaj> [GuS] , http://www.steve.org.uk/Software/gtkcamshot
<[GuS] > nope.. that either.. i need one under console execution
<[GuS] > i forgot the dame... damn
<intelikey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<[GuS] > intelikey, ?
<ehird> damn is bad language? since when?
<[GuS] > ehird, same thing i am asking..
<[GuS] > intelikey, and i ask to you, please use your time for better things :)
<kjelderg_> if xset says the screensaver is not enabled and kde says the screensaver is not enabled, why is the screensaver enabled and more importantly how do I disable it?
<intelikey> kjelderg_ is it xscreensaver or is it power management that is enabled ?
<kdefrysk> systemsettings >desktop >screensaver
<kjelderg_> it shows a big white X sometimes
<instructor> Argh
<instructor> !monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<instructor> !display
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<instructor> 640x480 as the only option really doesn't cut it
<kjelderg_> instructor: try editing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and adding more modes
<kjelderg_> should be in the screen section
<instructor> The monitor isn't there
<instructor>  it's a new monitor
<instructor>  I don't see it in the options
<intelikey> instructor sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<intelikey> instructor or even; sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<instructor> -plow?
<Morrissey> Hi! Has anyone managed to get "Second Life" to run smoothly in ubuntu? My 3D drivers should be fine (ppracer works great!), and I have a ATI 9000, and a 1,5ghz Pentium. But still its almost impossible to do stuff with the character, and it seems as if my computer is about about to explode :)
<intelikey> man dpkg-reconfigure
<intelikey> Morrissey i'm not a gamer, don't like/do propriatary krap.  sorry.
<intelikey> i started to install nvidia driver here one time.... found the eula unacceptable.  endo of story.
<instructor> intelikey: Still doesn't shed light
<intelikey> instructor what doesnt ?
<intelikey> the man page for dpkg ?
<trappist> Morrissey: easy way to know for sure if you're 3d-accelerated -> glxinfo | grep rendering
<instructor> dpkg-reconfigure
<Morrissey> trappist, glxinfo | grep rendering
<Morrissey> it says yes
<trappist> Morrissey: so that's good.  could it be that second life (never heard of it) simple has hardware requirements beyond what you have?
<Morrissey> nope, thats the reason, it dont :)
<Jucato> do you have the proprietary video drivers installed?
<BluesKaj> intelikey, http://www.rarewares.org/debian.html ...a bit risky but i found the devede 2.5 version on these repos ...there is some other cutting edge video stuff for the ppl who like to live abit on the edgy :)
<instructor> intelikey: dpkg-reconfigure
<intelikey> instructor you want do fix xorg to use higher rezolutions    no?
<Morrissey> Jucato, yes
<instructor> Well yes But I need to redetect my monitor
<instructor>  I looked in the listing of monitors and it's not listed there
<instructor> can I find an official listing of supported monitors?
<intelikey> http://monitorworld.com
<instructor> autodetecting gives me back Generic with an upper resolution of 640x480
<intelikey> all monitors are supported by x.
<instructor> I figure
<intelikey> don't autodetect.
<instructor>  but I have to know the specs
<intelikey> go to that web page and search.
<intelikey> http://monitorworld.com
<instructor> Going
<instructor> Hmm It's not there either
<intelikey> instructor also of note.  some monitors have that info on the id tag on the back...   "not a lot nowa days"   most if not all have it listed in the users manual that comes with the new monitor.
<instructor> The back is pur black no tags etc
<instructor> Hmm wonder if I pull it apart
<instructor> Nope just the Model number
<intelikey> instructor so use something more generic if you have to.   at the monitor section of the reconfigure process choose simple and select the ctr size   (assumed crt because lcd are all alike i think)
<_ita> hi all .. i need to play around with regexps .. on fc3 i had a little tool under kde that let me play with regexps (entering strings, seeing what and if my exp hits...) - can anyone help me remember what that tool is called ?! (or has advice to some other tool !?)
<instructor> It's an LCD
<intelikey> then select that.  :)
<Alter-Ego> ! mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Alter-Ego> where is the link for auto repository creation
<intelikey> !repos | Alter-Ego
<ubotu> Alter-Ego: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<trappist> _ita: kregexpeditor
<trappist> _ita: as reported by `apt-cache search regular expression | grep -i kde`
<intelikey> kregexpeditor - graphical regular expression editor plugin for KDE
<_ita> thank you
<instructor> intelikey: Hoorah!! 1280x1024 :)
<intelikey> see.   see.   si.
<intelikey> C
<intelikey> :)
<kjelderg_> sea?
<intelikey> no i get sea sick.
<instructor> I'm sick of C as well
<intelikey> or maybe i get sea++ sick   ?
<trappist> so bad.
<intelikey> :)
<ubuntu_> hey all
<intelikey> ubuntu_ test driving, or did you break something ?
<ubuntu_> no
<ubuntu_> im a) using kubuntu for the first real time (non live)
<ubuntu_> and b) trying to find an m$ replacement
<ubuntu_> how do i change my name?
<intelikey> man usermod
<Rooster> Hello
<ubuntu_> eh?
<ubuntu_> intelli, were u talkin to me?
<ubuntu_> oops
<ubuntu_> gotta restart
<ubuntu_> brb
<intelikey> if man pages are still a bit to cryptic for you.  usermod -l new_login_name
<ubuntu_> oh
<ubuntu_> u mean in konsole
<ubuntu_> man? as in manual?
<intelikey> gotta restart ???    yes konsole
<ubuntu_> just finished installing
<ubuntu_> k
<ubuntu_> ill do that when i get back
<ubuntu_> might need some guidance, tho
<intelikey> ubuntu_ yes   man is the command to access the manual pages
<kjelderg_> ubuntu_ or try man://usermod in konqueror
<ubuntu_> DOS and Konsole have a huge variance in command lines
<instructor> ubuntu_: /nick new_name
<ubuntu_> k
<ubuntu_> brb all
<ubuntu_> l8r
<instructor> In IRC :)
<intelikey> ubuntu_    being new to manual pages   man man    would be a good idea.
<intelikey> i really hope that he/she doesn't leave the username ubuntu  as the root jr. account....
<stefania> hi guys
<stefania> i have a question for you
<stefania> i have used the ncurses installer (the one like debian-installer)
<instructor> We have answers
<stefania> and found the partitioning tool was very cool
* Jucato thinks of a question that instructor wouldn't have an answer for...
<intelikey> gparted
<instructor> What's the incrrect answer to this question?
<Jucato> ncurses? gparted?
<stefania> ncurses
<intelikey> Jucato we always have answers.  but correct answers are scarse as hen's teeth.
<stefania> i used it to easily create a raid1 array
<stefania> now i added 2 more disk to the server
<stefania> and want to create a new raid1 array
<instructor> LVM?
<stefania> i was wondering if i can use the same tool under an installed ubuntu system
<stefania> no i want to know the name of the ncurses partitioning tool
<stefania> i you can...
<stefania> *if
<intelikey> stefania parted frontends are gparted qtparted
<intelikey> iirc
<instructor> eparted! :)
<instructor> :-( Man e needs some backing
* instructor shuts up now
<intelikey> instructor e is new to me.
<intelikey> !eparted
<stefania> is there anyone that can help here, and that actually is not a bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> stefania two bots here. ubotu and....
<intelikey> !stats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> %stats
<ubotu> I have 45 registered users with 44 registered hostmasks; 1 owner and 0 admins.
<instructor> ubugtu I think
<stefania> intelikey: are you a bot?
<intelikey> the other is gone... one bot here.
<instructor> stefania: he preferes autmoated knowledge transfer assistant
<instructor> automated even
<instructor> ubuntu_: Hi
<ubuntu_> holas
<octan> with iptables. when i set the policy to drop.. iptables -P INPUT DROP does that also DROP icmp protocole ?
<ubuntu_> hola
<ubuntu_> holas
<ubuntu_> quienme ayuda a instalar!??
<instructor> !es | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ubuntu_> :(
<instructor> ubuntu_: ?
<intelikey> ubotu are you a bot  :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you a bot  :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<instructor> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<longsword33733> hey
<longsword33733> im back
<longsword33733> changed my name
<longsword33733> so
<longsword33733> ya
<longsword33733> figured it out
<longsword33733> thx
<longsword33733> tho
<trappist> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<intelikey> congrats ubuntu / now longsword33733
<longsword33733> how do i install wine?
<intelikey> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<longsword33733> is that in the auto updater?
<longsword33733> is it free?
<intelikey> it is.
<Chousuke> the newest version might not be though.
<longsword33733> kool
<longsword33733> oh
<longsword33733> ok
<intelikey> read the link ^
<longsword33733> ill get an older one then
<longsword33733> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<instructor> Chousuke: Why not
<trappist> longsword33733: I think he means the newest version might not be in the repos
<longsword33733> ahhhhhh
<instructor> They are changing the license?
<longsword33733> orly?
<longsword33733> see
<Hawkwind> The newest version is available in the repos
<instructor> ah Ok :)
<longsword33733> idk how these open source licenses work
<Hawkwind> # Bleeding edge wine packages (packages)
<Hawkwind> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<longsword33733> all i know is that kubuntu is "software libre"
<Hawkwind> Use that, and you'll get the latest
<instructor> I thought that they (WineHQ) had thier own Ubuntu repo
<Chousuke> instructor: I meant, it might have not been there before edgy eas releaed :)
<longsword33733> thx man
<Jucato> Hawkwind: can I use that on Edgy? :(
<Chousuke> but it seems it was.
<longsword33733> im not useing edgy
<longsword33733> isnt that the one u have to pay for right now?
<longsword33733> no
<longsword33733> im using dapper
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Just change Dapper to Edgy
<Hawkwind> longsword33733: Just use what I pasted, add it to your sources.list
<longsword33733> k
<longsword33733> thx
<longsword33733> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<LjL> pay for?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: I don't think they have one for edgy just yet. maybe
<Hawkwind> Jucato: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/
<longsword33733> i look up ubuntu build releases every few months
<Rooster> hello
<longsword33733> anfd i saw that canonical wasnt shipping edgy for free
<instructor> Is it legal to distribute the source for cedega?
<intelikey> longsword33733 then you should read on http://gnu.org to understand the idea of gnu-gpl
<longsword33733> whats gnu-gp?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: oo nice!
<Hawkwind> longsword33733: Google.com is a great place to start for those types of questions
<longsword33733> ahhhh
<intelikey> gnu general public license
<instructor> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<longsword33733> tyty
<longsword33733> ya im pretty sure i know all about google
<longsword33733> thx tho
<Rooster> I'm trying to increase the res on my monitor from 1024 X 768 to 1280 X 1024 but when I got to change it in system preferences the hightest it'll let me set it too is 1024
<instructor> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<longsword33733> hey wine hq is reccomending an UBUNTU directory (repository) tho im using KUBUNTU
<Jucato> Hawkwind: didn't notice they updated their website :)
<longsword33733> is there any diff?
<Rooster> I have an nVidia graphics card.  Is this problem occuring because I don't have the right drivers installed right now?
<instructor> longsword33733: Nope use it with our blessing
<intelikey> Rooster sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<longsword33733> kool
<longsword33733> thx guys
<longsword33733> hey hold on
<longsword33733> do any of u guys work on the kubuntu dev team or something?
<longsword33733> cause i swear...
<intelikey> Rooster no.   the nv driver can handle very high res.  but not 3d hardware accel.
<intelikey> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> Rooster ^
<Rooster> intelikey: Thanks, I'll check this out
<longsword33733> so how do i get to the "installer"?
<Jucato> wow. Ubuntu's Wine is 3 versions old...
<longsword33733> hey will adept adaptyer do it>?
<Rooster> I found this:
<Rooster> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<Rooster> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<intelikey> first check the prerequisites.   if you have nvidia card and you need 3d hardware accelleration.   i have nvidia but don't need the 3d,  so i don't install the propritary driver.   (also i refuse the eula on the propritary)
<Rooster> in a guide but it screwed up my Xwindows and I had to go back to the live cd to get the proper xorg.config back
<shape> guys i need toinstall a .bin file
<shape> how can i install it?
<intelikey> !repos | longsword33733
<ubotu> longsword33733: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Hawkwind> sh file.bin
<intelikey> read there   ^
<instructor> longsword33733: Yea it will
<Hawkwind> shape: You might have to chmod +x file.bin first
<intelikey> chmod 555 *.bin ;./*.bin
<Hawkwind> No need for all of that crazy stuff
<intelikey> unless you have several .bin files    ....
<longsword33733> k thx
<Hawkwind> chmod +x file.bin works perfectly
<shape> ok i've typed chmod +x
<shape> and then?
<longsword33733> well... too bad its "busy" at the moment
<Hawkwind> sh file.bin
<longsword33733> installing updates
<longsword33733> ...theres a lot
<intelikey> yep
<longsword33733> a hell of a lot...
<longsword33733> so
<shape> yeah but iwish to have an icon in my kde
<longsword33733> i can run virtually any win32 app on wine, right?>
<Hawkwind> shape: Won't happen if you're installing from that type of file
<intelikey> Hawkwind is starting another shell considered safer than just running the .bin ?
<shape> ahok
<intelikey> sh file.bin    as opposed to  ./file.bin ?
<intelikey> <longsword33733> i can run virtually any win32 app on wine, right? <---- there are apps (some games) that wont run in wine.
<intelikey> longsword33733 windows explorer was one that wouldn't run  i don't know if that has changed or not.
<ehird> there are many apps that won't work but if you keep at it suprisingly many will work
<intelikey> there is a list on the website
<longsword33733> what games will run? i like to play counter-strike, and starcraft
<Guardian> hello
<ehird> just be prepared to have to fiddle with hacks
<Guardian> just used adept to install eclipse-sdk
<ehird> longsword33733: why don't you go check yourself instead of making us do work you could do?
<Guardian> it does not launch
<Guardian> any idea ?
<Rooster> <intelikey>So if the nv driver can handle high res than why can't I increase my res?
<longsword33733> judst askin, jeez
<ehird> yes, well, we're not your parents
<ehird> wine has a site.
<intelikey> longsword33733  there is a list on the website
<icheyne> chill out ehird
<Guardian> hmm
<Guardian> seems it's kdialog that changed
<Guardian> does not support --warning
<BluesKaj> How do I restore KDE windows defaults ?
<intelikey> longsword33733 nothing wrong with asking,   and you usually get answers.  just not always correct or useful answers... :)
<longsword33733> Intelikey: thx man
<intelikey> Guardian did they drop on dash there ?
<intelikey> -warning
<instructor> longsword33733: read up on the wine HQ site
<Guardian> intelikey: sorry ?
<instructor>  !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<BluesKaj> I screwed up my windows settings in kde ...is there a default backup state ?
<instructor> windows 98 or Windows Xp?
* instructor ducks
<ScarFreewill> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Guardian> intelikey: yeah i'm using kubuntu edgy, and it's dash
<BluesKaj> instructor, read again :)
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: kcontrol and there is a 'Default' button on almost every screen
<BluesKaj> ok Hawkwind, thx
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: Or log out of KDE, mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-old and restart KDE
<intelikey> Guardian switches that used to be --blah for some X apps are now -blah   single dash  as opposed to dubble   it's not exactly posix and i dislike it.  but that doesn't change it.
<ehird> intelikey: wow, interesting. any reason?
<intelikey> ehird i have no clue.  they probably thought they had a reason.
<ehird> i've always used --for-long-type-arguments and -L for the short ones
<instructor> intelikey: that's dash?
<lopio> hello, someone who help me with install kubuntu :? i have problem with graphic when i want install, i dont want use coomand line, my graphic x700pro
<LjL> they probably think standardization and consistency is stupid
<intelikey> ehird  try  Xorg --version     and try Xorg -version     for an example.
<intelikey> instructor see that example also   ^
<ehird> intelikey: oh wow.
<Guardian> intelikey: i guess it's just the /usr/bin/eclipse script that is bullshit
<ehird> that's stupid
<instructor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<intelikey> ehird i concur
<Guardian> intelikey: here it tries to use --warning on kdialog which simply a non existing option
<ehird> i am disappointed in x.org
<ehird> X sucks anyway though so meh :P
<intelikey> Guardian perzactly.   that why i mentioned it.
<kjelderg_> aren't we all disappointed with X?
<instructor> Lets go to y!
<intelikey> kjelderg_ !i   just disapointed in the developers that think changing to non-posix compliance is acceptable
<kjelderg_> intelikey: oh?
<Guardian> intelikey: i don't know if the installation would have worked with ubuntu, but since i started using kubuntu 5.10, nothing really works first shot :/
<instructor> intelikey: No flash for you?
<intelikey> like many of the base utils  now use dashless switches   tar cf file.tar paths/    should be tar -cf *
<intelikey> instructor no i don't do flash.
<trappist> intelikey: the tar cf syntax is for compatibility with non-gnu tar, like you'll find on a solaris box
<kjelderg_> flash is pretty useless
<Morrissey> I want to play an online game in ubuntu :) 3d maybe? Can anyone suggest? ;)
<instructor> Is there a skribus?
<instructor> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<instructor> Morrissey: World of Warcraft :)
<Morrissey> instructor, hehe :) Using cedega? or?
<instructor> Wine can handle it
<intelikey> trappist yes of course linux should conform to windows and solaris    but not the other way around....    pfft.   i'll drop it at that.  </rant>
<Morrissey> oh, cool
<Morrissey> Maybe I want to download a demo, just to test my 3d drivers ... is there a support list?
<Morrissey> that can be used with wine?
<trappist> intelikey: gnu tar accepts both.  I deliberately developed the habit of omitting the hyphen so I won't be like wtf if I find myself on ye olde unix one day... which I figure is the reason behind gnu tar accepting both syntaxes... posix conformance and cross-*nix compatibility
<instructor> Morrissey: You just want to test the 3D drivers?
<kjelderg_> Morrissey: try unreal tournament?
<instructor> glxgears or ppracer should be good enough
<Morrissey> kjelderg_, the demo?
<instructor> Or that
<Morrissey> both of em work :) Theres nothing wrong with my 3d drivers, just want to play a game .. been ages since!
<kjelderg_> the whole thing, Morrissey
<kjelderg_> UT is fun times
<intelikey> trappist k.
<Morrissey> actually im a bit boored with 3d shoot-em-up :) Sorry ..
<kjelderg_> or enemy territory if you want free
<kjelderg_> bah
<Morrissey> enemy territory?
<kjelderg_> alpha centauri? (sp?)
<Morrissey> oh
<kjelderg_> enemy territory is shooter as well
<kjelderg_> based on one of the quakes
<Morrissey> I just got the MX revolution mice, so I should try that out as well :)
<Morrissey> kjelderg_, does enemy territory look good?
<kjelderg_> I don't think so
<Morrissey> hehe
<Morrissey> ok
<kjelderg_> ooh...there was a game I saw recently that did, though
<kjelderg_> let me see if I kept a link to it
<instructor> Morrissey: Browse happypenguin
<Morrissey> ok, Ill try :;)
<intelikey> !tome
<ubotu> tome: A single-player, text-based, dungeon simulation game.. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.3.3-1 (edgy), package size 2307 kB, installed size 9460 kB
<_ita> i did a regexp im happy with .. but what i did is "matching all i want/need" .. if id do a replace now id LOSE all the data i want ... can i somehow negate my regexp ? to use this regexp replacing "all not mentioned" in regexp ?!
<intelikey> stupid bot.
<Morrissey> intelikey?
<icheyne> tremulous rocks :)
<intelikey> linux game tome not the game tome for linux   there is a world of differance.
<kjelderg_> Morrissey: ooh, and there was an AoE-like game that was in development, I think
<kjelderg_> (AoE-like == real-time strategy)
<Morrissey> oh, cool .. specifically for *nix?
<itknight> hey
<kjelderg_> I think so, though most nix devs make multiplatform out of habit
<intelikey> http://gametome.linuxquake.com
<itknight> I am trying to install openkiosk
<instructor> !happypenguin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about happypenguin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<itknight> I need to understand
<itknight> which packages U need for kde libraries and development
<itknight> I
<itknight> in adept
<Morrissey> www.happypenguin.com
<Morrissey> really :)
<kjelderg_> http://www.truecombatelite.net/gallery/
<itknight> Hello can some one help me with this
<kjelderg_> that's the prettier shooter I was thinking of
<kjelderg_> and now to remember the strategy game
<intelikey> this might explain what i meant. http://www.everything2.com/index.pl?node=Linux%20Game%20Tome
<Morrissey> .org evn! Dman
<Morrissey> kjelderg_, ah
<itknight> I need to know which packages are the kde development and libraries
<itknight> hello can anyone help me
<instructor> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<instructor> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Morrissey> that looks sweet kjelderg_ :)
<itknight> I am installing
<itknight> openkiosk and I need kde libraries and development packages
<icheyne> !tremulous | kjelderg_
<kjelderg_> Morrissey:  http://boson.eu.org or http://www.glest.org
<ubotu> tremulous: Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-2 (edgy), package size 1153 kB, installed size 2740 kB
<kjelderg_> those are strategies
<icheyne> !tremulous
<kjelderg_> icheyne: thanks :)
<Morrissey> tremulous?
<intelikey> FPS = first person shooter   no?
<icheyne> Morrissey, it's excellent
<icheyne> that's right
<icheyne> RTS= Realtime strategy (Starcraft etc)
* intelikey prefers tbs = turn based stratagy
<instructor> Wesnoth!!
<instructor> !wesnoth
<ubotu> wesnoth: fantasy turn-based strategy game. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.8-1 (edgy), package size 1820 kB, installed size 4140 kB
* icheyne prefers strategy boardgames
<kjelderg_> wesnoth is so 2d
<intelikey> icheyne very closely related the two.
<icheyne> computer games are too solitary - unless you are at a LAN party
<icheyne> intelikey, sure - but I find boardgames richer and more sociable
<instructor> kjelderg_: needing only 3d is so 1d
<kjelderg_> I've been playing a whole lot of the civ recently...
<intelikey> wesnoth has the makings of a really good game  but the game campains that are perpaired for it are not even 2d.  they are 1d  linear    imo
<kjelderg_> my flatmates and I have been up until 3AM pretty consistently with the civ
<intelikey> freeciv ?
* kjelderg_ falls over
<kjelderg_> no
<kjelderg_> the commercial civ, I fear
<intelikey> mmm never seen it myself
<kjelderg_> the 4th release, good-looking game, fun play
<kjelderg_> but now that I've heard boson is playable and usable, I may try it
<intelikey> k i'll take your word for it.
<intelikey> i just fired 4 times with a 12Ga #6 shot at a bird and still he flys.... i must have lost it............
<Morrissey> haha! That tremulous broke my X session :)
<Morrissey>  Any other ideas of fun & free 3d games for nix?
<intelikey> did you check the tome ?
<intelikey> the gametome that is.
<Morrissey> intelikey, I think you gave me a bad link
<intelikey> possable.  google can streighten that out tho.
<Morrissey> jepp, thats my first hit as well
<instructor> Boson?
<instructor> !games | Morrissey
<ubotu> Morrissey: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<intelikey> http://lwn.net/1998/1112/gametome.html
<intelikey> or then again .....
<Morrissey> have you tried americas army?
<Morrissey> hehe
<Morrissey> intelikey, thanks anyways )
<intelikey> Morrissey http://www.linuxgames.com
<Morrissey> thanks!
<intelikey> you've been there ?
<Morrissey> where? In the army?
<intelikey> that site ^
<intelikey> nm
<kdefrysk> planeshift is a great game also running on linux
<kdefrysk> http://www.planeshift.it/
<kdefrysk> second life also runs on linux now actually (beta)
<instructor> We need an ubuntu games team
<instructor> Would so turn people around
<kdefrysk> http://laanx.fragnetics.com/bt/PlaneShift_CBV0.3.016.bin.torrent
<kdefrysk> hmz , does not work
<shape> hy guys
<Kim^J> Hey
<shape> i've just put a new user
<instructor> Is there a community group for Kubuntu wallpapers?
<shape> but when i open a new session with the new user it requires me to change root psw
<intelikey> !kdelook
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdelook - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shape> how can i add a simple user?
<kdefrysk> there is a kubuntu artwork section
<intelikey> shape adduser ?
<shape> yes
<intelikey> useradd
<shape> i tryed
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<intelikey> useradd --help
<shape> but when i try to log in with the nes user it requires me to change root pswd
<shape> i want to add a simple user not a super user
<intelikey> not root passwd.  userpasswd
<kdefrysk> try kuser
<kdefrysk> and see if its fixable
<intelikey> sudo passwd 'username'
<slow-motion> hallo
<Kim^J> slow-motion: Hey there.
<intelikey> shape you can't add a "super user"  that is root.   you can add a user   and if you wish you can make them root jr.  but you can't add another "root".   errr if you do it breaks things.
<slow-motion> hi Kim^J
<Kim^J> slow-motion: So what's up with you?
<slow-motion> nothing. I'm just at home
<kjelderg_> are there any baldur's gate-style games for *nix?
* intelikey just topes  sudo useradd bob && sudo passwd bob        set the password and your are done.
<intelikey> mabe add the -m to the useradd to creat the home dir.
<Kim^J> Why not use adduser and all you have to type is the name and pass?
<intelikey> hehhe s/topes/types/
<kdefrysk> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/faq.xml#useradd
<intelikey> Kim^J passwords added that way are saved in your .bash_history file   :)
<kdefrysk> gentoo has great docs
<intelikey> Kim^J and adduser was my "first" sujestion.
<Kim^J> intelikey: Oh...
<Kim^J> Hmm.. Well.. There's no  one that can look in my .bash_history :D
<Kim^J> All the other users are chrooted... :D
<sizzam> im trying to add a second panel to the top of the screen.  i added the panel and moved it to the top, but i cant figure out how to control the size of that panel
<Kim^J> sizzam: Big BUG. Restart KDE and login again and it should be working.
<hollywoodb> hmmm... I can add panels & resize them no prob
<sizzam> thanks Kim^J
<Kim^J> Also... Why haven't that bug been fixed? Been in since Breezy.
<SortOfThing> what is the value of bogofilter method VS bayesian method?
<hollywoodb> SortOfThing: doesn't bogofilter do bayesian filtering?
<SortOfThing> dunno
<hollywoodb> SortOfThing: it does ;)
<intelikey> Kim^J and you added a chrooted user with the adduser command ?    or a chroot adduser    (which makes more sense.)
<SortOfThing> Ok. Thanks =^___^=
<Kim^J> intelikey: The other users on that PC is chrooted in their homes.
<intelikey> k
<Kim^J> They can't escape their homes so they can't watch my .bash_history
<Kim^J> Does root have a .bash_history ???
<Kim^J> Anyone from San Francisco ?
<intelikey> escaping a chroot is possable.... just very difficult.  and requires finding an exploit.
<spiritz> Kim^J: Yes it does but it won't save what do trigger as 'sudo'
<Kim^J> intelikey: I believe that my users aren't really skilled enough to escape their chrooted homes.
<intelikey> root's .bash_history would only be writen in a sudo -i  environment or root login
<intelikey> Kim^J probably so.
<intelikey> note that sudo -i   and su -  are relatively equal
<Kim^J> Hmm... If I start a program in screen and then close the ssh connection. Will the program still be on?
<Zic> bon :>
<spiritz> Kim^J: nope
<Kim^J> Not doing CTRL+A+D
<intelikey> Kim^J if you detach the screen first.
<Kim^J> intelikey: Ok... mm..
<Kim^J> Hmm...
<spiritz> Kim^J: There was a google summer of code projet that should lead to what you are asking for... maybe in next or n+1 Xorg release
<spiritz> Kim^J: sorry, I'm talking about GUI app, not terminal app
<Kim^J> spiritz: Ok... I was thinking of Irssi.
<Guardian> re
<Guardian> hmm i tried to launch synergy server as part of /etc/rc.local but nothing happens, any hint please ?
<intelikey> Kim^J you can ssh into a box run screen then open anything and detach the screen and exit ssh   ssh back in and reattach the running screen    man screen
<Kim^J> intelikey: That I know. I wonder if I skip detaching will the program still be running then?
<intelikey> that's also one reason i don't like screen.    more fun for hackers/script kiddies.
<Xal2> Hi
<guglielf> guys any idea on a good website downloader?
<intelikey> Kim^J no.
<Xal2> I'm having problems with partitioning my drive in setup.
<Xal2> Setup only sees one drive with no partitions, but my drive has the proper partitions setup for Linux.
<rag> please somebody know about unattended install with kickstart and alternate cd?
<rag> hello *
<Kim^J> guglielf: You wanna download a site?
<guglielf> yep
<Xal2> I get critical error during ped_disk_new
<intelikey> guglielf wget
<intelikey> or aget
<Kim^J> guglielf: That you can't do.
<guglielf> mmm ok
<Kim^J> You can only download the code that the server parsed to you.
<rag> i'm in laptop alternate cd which not detect any network card on installation start of alternate cd
<intelikey> Kim^J you can't ?
<guglielf> i was thinking about something similar to teleport under win
<Xal2> Any idea why Linux isn't seeing my partitions in setup when it saw them just fine in my previous Kubuntu installation?
<intelikey> oh nm i follow.
<instructor> !kget
<ubotu> kget: download manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 431 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<guglielf> right
<Kim^J> intelikey: No. Using wget to download a site would only give you the code parsed by the server.
<guglielf> kget
<rag> ubotu: do you know ? :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about do you know ? :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rag> ubotu: hello ubotu ! :)
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<intelikey> Kim^J said i followed.  but basicly that is the site.   site minus the os and other controling software.
<Kim^J> intelikey: Hmm... If the site is using PHP it's very useless. :D
<Kim^J> A dude of mine tryed to wget a php script :D
<instructor> bah just comile hello from source
<Kim^J> Was kinda funny when he only got the code that was created by the server. :D
<Zarephath> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> aget -R url would get every thing you have permission to access....   but as you pointed out not the controling apps/code
<intelikey> apsent!       @ food !
<intelikey> b
<ehird> so who here MANUALLY compiles code? In that they use ed to read the code and replace it with the binary data manually using your brain to work it out
* instructor raises hand
<ehird> instructor: yay!
<Kim^J> ehird: Isn't that kinda useless?
<ehird> Kim^J: it makes all binarys manually optimised!
<Kim^J> Well.. Ofcourse. :D
<guglielf> found one website downloader: http://www.httrack.com/
<ehird> since I know how to convert 500 languages into binary using my brain i might as well use the best text editor ever, ed, to do my stuff!
<ehird> guglielf: that's a windows app
<guglielf> don't know if it works with oho though
<guglielf> php
<ehird> hah pjp
<ehird> *php
<guglielf> it works in linux also
<guglielf> free software gpled
<trappist> guglielf: sudo apt-get install httrack
<trappist> !httrack
<ubotu> httrack: Copy websites to your computer (Offline browser). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.40.4-1 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 96 kB
<guglielf> trappist: tnx
<instructor> KDE takes up 300 Megs?
<Kim^J> instructor: Maybe.
<Kim^J> It's a DE.
<trappist> ehird: why bother with the code in the first place?  just crank out the binary using the supercoder2000 ( http://linuxkungfu.org/images/fun/geek/?image=37 ) and you're done
<ehird> trappist: pff, i work at lower level than 0s and 1s, but that is how i write code! but i can't compile x that way!
<instructor> I just aptitude removed kdelib4c2a and it freed up 354 megs
<ehird> ... imagine installing gentoo that way
<trappist> ehird: I'd get cramps
<guglielf> bye guys, nice day/night to you all
<kay> hello where can i find the kernel config file?
<instructor> guglielf:  and to you
<trappist> kay: for the running kernel, /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<intelikey> what happened to  wall  ????  it no longer prints to my gui  even for root ?
<intelikey> also only to tty1 if tty[1-4]  are owned by same user
<kay> trappist: thx for fas answer and good help :D
<instructor> what about write?
<trappist> or talk
* intelikey uses cat & echo  to edit files....  :) 
<instructor> talk is borked in Ubuntu
* trappist uses a very small magnet
<instructor> the maintainer is still using inet.d and ubuntu has dispensed with that package
<intelikey> trappist i sued to do that, but i lost the hey stack i stored my magnetic needles in.....
<trappist> I just make new ones out of old floppy drives
<intelikey> speeking of hay.  hay shortage this year.  cattle prices plumit accordingly.    possable beef shortage next spring ?
<intelikey> or !offtopic  :)
<brett> Hello all
<brett> I am the IT guy at a real estate office and i am considering making the computers there dual boot to Windows and Linux
<Kim^J> brett: Just Linux. Not Windows.
<scott_w|lappy> brett: i agree with Kim^J
<brett> The MLX website they use is built for IE is the problem
<scott_w|lappy> winetools
<brett> it will not let you use other browsers
<scott_w|lappy> winetools lets you run IE in linux
<brett> yeah i am trying to see if it will work with wine
<intelikey> ie for linux ?
<Kim^J> brett: Rewrite and do it right.
<scott_w|lappy> intelikey: it sounds wrong i know
<brett> well i cant go all windows the realtors will freak
<brett> is there any browsers that mimik IE? so i dont need to use wine?
<Kim^J> Convince them that Linux is so much better.
<Kim^J> brett: Konqueror.
<brett> hmm
<brett> i am curious
<brett> let me try
<instructor> brett: Note that it is NOT IE so I doubt it will work
<intelikey> but doesnt M$ make an ie for linux ?
<brett> instructor: yeah i know...but worth a try
<trappist> intelikey: they used to make one for "unix" but not anymore
<instructor> http://www.msfirefox.com
<Kim^J> intelikey: You think they would give away their precious code to the evil Linux market?
<GnarusLeo> f.eks when I want to play Enemy Terrotiry (or other GL full screen games) it cant set my resolution correctly (So everythings blurry) because I have a widescreen res .. how to fix this?
<intelikey> trappist oh ok.  i'm only 5 or 6 years behind the times....  that will remain unchanged as long as time stands still.
<brett> IE just downloaded....i am trying it now
<trappist> there's also "ies4linux" which is several versions of ie put together to run in wine
<brett> IE would not install
<trappist> brett: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<brett> trappist: thanks
<brett> trappist: lol... the site gives you a IE like browser then requests that you do not use IE to view their page :-) use firefox
<trappist> brett: it's not an ie-like browser... it's ie... x3
<brett> trappist: huh?
<intelikey>    IEs4Linux is the simpler way to have Microsoft Internet Explorer running
<intelikey>    on Linux (or any OS running Wine).
<intelikey> brett thats from that url ^
<larss0n> can someone please help me install the latest version of Java ?
<intelikey> !sun-java
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun-java - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !sun-jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun-jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rag> i'm in laptop alternate cd which not detect any network card on installation start of alternate cd
<trappist> larss0n: enable multiverse repository.  sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre (iirc)
<brett> is ubontu feeling better?
<intelikey>   yeah i short changed the name *5-jre
<intelikey> brett yes
<intelikey> netsplit is solved for now..
<brett> huh?
<rag> intelikey: hello how are you! is for me?
<steve__> ca parle francais jespere icit :)0
<intelikey> brett that's what was wrong with ubotu the other day (yestergo)  it was net split.
<rag> intelikey: i'm in laptop alternate cd which not detect any network card on installation start of alternate cd
<brett> oh
<trappist> !fr | steve__
<ubotu> steve__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<intelikey> rag what network card do you have ?
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<brett> someone just said he was sick... i was curious how a bot could get sick ;-)
<steve__> TKS ubotu ! :)
<brett> how do you register your name on these channels?
<intelikey> brett hehhe part of himself was missing ....  :)
<trappist> brett: /msg nickserv help
<sebastian_> hi
<intelikey> brett you register with nickserv   /msg nickserv help register
<brett> thanks
<hosky> hi, i have a rare problem ._. when i plug the ac adapter the cpu usage switch between 0%->100%->0%->100%....
<sebastian_> args
<hosky> i make a top but don't see any process
<hosky> http://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sreencl5.png
<sebastian_> hosky: what about ps -ef?
<hosky> 1 seg
<hosky> UID        PID  PPID  C STIME TTY          TIME CMD
<sebastian_> probably the power management
<sebastian_> ?
<hosky> don't see the cpu usage
<klerfayt> http://pastebin.com/826763 I have problems with dvd shotcut created on the desktop as cd0
<hosky> now, i stoped apmd (adavcen power....) and acpid
<shadowhywind> hay all, i was wondering if there was a way from a konsole to open a new konsole and run a command? if that makes sense
<ehird> eh
<ehird> why doesn't xterm find any of the fonts i set
<klerfayt> shadowhywind: konsole
<scott_w|lappy> shadowhywind: konsole "command"
<brett> cool thanks guys im outa here
<shadowhywind> i tried that and that didn't work
<ehird> shadowhywind: "echo "command" | konsole"
<intelikey> shadowhywind konsole command
<trappist> shadowhywind: konsole -e command
<klerfayt> shadowhywind: use tabs instead
<shadowhywind> i know tabs would work, but thats not what i am trying for hehe
<intelikey> rxvt command
<ehird> any ideas about my xterm prob?
<intelikey> xterm command
<ehird> err
<cryptonic> iv made kde the default guoi on ubuntu how do i revert back to gnome?
<ehird> that isn't my problem :)
<klerfayt> ehird: that is because in edgy xorg,conf fontpaths are broken
<ehird> why doesn't xterm find any of the fonts i set <-- quote me
<ehird> i'm doing -fn "Bitstream Vera Mono"
<ehird> i tried -fn "serif" too as a test
<intelikey> ehird that wasn't to you.    but to your question possably xterm is looking in the wrong path for the fonts ?
<MenZa> cryptonic: open gdm, choose 'Session' and select GNOME
<ehird> intelikey: <noob>where would i change this?</noob>
<intelikey> ehird not sure.
<klerfayt> ehird: kdesu kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ehird> klerfayt: your gui text editors speak a language i do not understand! /me does sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf instead
<ehird> okay, found the paths. where are the fonts really stored?
<intelikey> ehird best luck i've had with setting xterm is alt right click on an xterm   or better still write a `/.Xresources file and define all the terminal stuff in there.
<cryptonic> i want to make gnome totally the default as in im going throufgh the kde logon screen now and i dont want to use the kde version any more
<Alter-Ego> is mp3 support and libdvdcss bieng burried or am i not getting the right repository ?
<cryptonic> MenZa : i want to make gnome totally the default as in im going throufgh the kde logon screen now and i dont want to use the kde version any more
<ehird> i wish there was a tabbed xterm :P
<klerfayt> ehird: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xfonts-core/+bug/71173
<MenZa> cryptonic: in Gnome, that's Settings -> Login Screen (choose GDM in one of those menus rather than kdm)
<intelikey> ehird mxterm
<intelikey> !mxterm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mxterm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<longsword33733> wow
<longsword33733> wine doesnt take any time at all to install...
<ehird> E: Couldn't find package mxterm
<longsword33733> thx guys
<longsword33733> u were a lot of help
<trappist> Alter-Ego: sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<trappist> !mp3 | Alter-Ego
<ubotu> Alter-Ego: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<trappist> that too
<intelikey> ehird sorry had the wrong app.   mrxvt_0.4.2-1_i386.deb
<trappist> especially check out RestrictedFormats
<intelikey> was thinking xterm  but it's rxvt
<intelikey> !mrxvt
<ubotu> mrxvt: lightweight multi-tabbed X terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1 (edgy), package size 118 kB, installed size 324 kB
<ehird> yes, but that's not xterm is it?
<ehird> it's totally different
<intelikey> said that already  ^
<intelikey> actually most of the differances are cosmetic.   but that's argumenitive
<ehird> well, the only difference in 99% of terminals are cosmetics, mm
<Digital_Pioneer> How can I crosscompile for windows?
<larss0n> how can i kill an secret procces by the console ?
<rag> intelikey: my interest is on unattended install, via kickstart with alternate cd it can't download with wget ks file but it not download by network
<rag> intelikey: realtek 8136
<bot12gb> #kubuntu.es
<larss0n> ;l
<larss0n> 'l
<larss0n> k
<larss0n> l
<larss0n> pk
<larss0n> Sorry for that :S wright in the wrong window
<bot12gb> kubuntu spanish please?
<fdoving> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<rag> bot12gb: kubuntu-es :)
<rag> intelikey: do you know if is possible load a module from ctrl+alt+f2 from alternate cd?
<rag> intelikey: or need i a etherboot disk?
<rag> intelikey: the problem is a laptop, and dont have floppy :(
<Rooster_> Hello?
<larss0n> how can i kill an secret procces by the console ?
<larss0n> how can i kill an secret procces by the console ?
<larss0n> how can i kill an secret procces by the console ?
<larss0n> how can i kill an secret procces by the console ?
<larss0n> how can i kill an secret procces by the console ?
<intelikey> rag modprobe module-name
<trappist> larss0n: you seriously need to fix that
<larss0n> sorry :(
<intelikey> larss0n sudo killall name    sudo kill pid    ?
<rag> intelikey: i know it but not work con alternate cd
<larss0n> i dont have anny rubber nearby
<trappist> larss0n: what is a "secret process"
<intelikey> rag sorry i don't have the alternate cd   so i can only speculate there.
<rag> intelikey: which module for 8136? uhmm r8136?
<larss0n> you know, kind of like when your mom is under your bed looking at you when u surfing on porn
<intelikey> trappist i assumed it was one he wasn't willing to reveal
<ehird> larss0n: i see.
<ehird> others: is there an easy way to restart my x session without losing the state of my apps?
<trappist> ehird: not yet
<trappist> actually probably never
<ehird> darn
<ehird> my xterm depends on it! :<
<trappist> ehird: that's what nohup and screen are for!
<trappist> (especially screen)
<ehird> no, more like i fixed xorg.conf so i can use fonts in xterm :)
<scott_w|lappy> ehird: you could try writing the current X state to disk then reloading it when X starts... but that would require you to rewrite X
<scott_w|lappy> :P
<ehird> :P
<scott_w|lappy> though KDE saves the state of programs to a certain extent
<ehird> yeah cept i disabled that since it was horrible on startup
<scott_w|lappy> haha, yeah it is
<ehird> ``Do you think I restarted for FUN or something?!"
<ideasrex> i have a problem with my kubuntu edgy doesn't see other partitions of my new hard disk, does anyone know solution to this, please?
<Ace2016> ehird: restarting is only half the fun
<Alter-Ego> i am getting real choppy playback and scrolling in kubuntu
<Ace2016> Alter-Ego: what app?
<Alter-Ego> firefox, kaffiene, etc.
<BonBonTheJon> ideasrex: what do you mean it cant see them
<Alter-Ego> scrolling is real choppy
<Ace2016> Alter-Ego: playback of video or audio?
<ehird> xterm: "./firstlinuxvirus-NOTETHISISNOTAVIRUS" user: "crap. *restarts*" kde: "*restarts virus for you*"
<Alter-Ego> i have had kubuntu edgy on this machine before, and not had this problem
<Alter-Ego> video
<Ace2016> Alter-Ego: try mplayer and try opera they tend to be faster
<intelikey> ehird what virus ?
<ideasrex> BonBonThejon: earlier it wasn't problem with my old hard disk but now it doesn't list anything in my /media
<ehird> intelikey: ...
<ideasrex> it is WD 250 g, earlier it was maxtor if it is of relevance
<larss0n> i am runnigs kubuntu on a pentium 1 computer
<larss0n> cool ha
<BonBonTheJon> ideasrex: /media should have directories for cd-roms and ipods and such
<BonBonTheJon> larss0n: you using KDE on that?
<scott_w|lappy> there's no need for /media imo
<ideasrex> strange earlier it listed my partitions :S
<BonBonTheJon> ideasrex: did you reinstall linux?
<ideasrex> but where is my hard disk then, how can I access my data?
<ideasrex> yes i reinstalled linux and windows
<intelikey> larson9999 ah anothere p1 user.
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<intelikey> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<BonBonTheJon> ideasrex: run "sudo fdisk /dev/hda"
<intelikey> BonBonTheJon -l ^  ?>
<ideasrex> thanks a lot i will try now
<BonBonTheJon> intelikey: hey, that works much better
<BonBonTheJon> ideasrex: you need to run "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda" to show your partitions
<ideasrex> i just ran fdisk /dev/hda
<BonBonTheJon> ideasrex: it probably didn't run if you didnt do sudo
<intelikey> BonBonTheJon also the device is not needed when sudo fdisk -l   is called.
<ideasrex> and it said something about "cylinders for this disk is set to 30401,....
<cryptonic> can someone help me get beryl successully working on ubuntu?
<BonBonTheJon> ideasrex: ok, get out of that and just run "sudo fdisk -l"
<intelikey> BonBonTheJon not that there is anything wrong with limiting it to one device mind you......
<larss0n> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<larss0n> how can i use adept again ?
<BonBonTheJon> intelikey: yeah, not specifiying probably is better since it might not be hda
<intelikey> :)
<ideasrex> BonBonTheJon: thanks now it shows all of my partitions it seems
<cryptonic> the status bar with the close maximize and minimize doesnt seem to work properly, as in everything else works but that
<BonBonTheJon> ideasrex: what filesystems are you using
<Ace2016> hi all
<larss0n> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<larss0n> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<larss0n> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<Ace2016> anyone here know a good podcasting app?
<trappist> larss0n: dude for real.
<larss0n> SPRRY
<larss0n> SORRY
<larss0n> *
<ideasrex> ntfs for both windows and data paritions
<trappist> larss0n: please identify the problem and fix it.
<BonBonTheJon> ideasrex: ubuntu can read ntfs, and writing is in the works
<intelikey> larss0n pgrep dpkg   to see if anything is using it.
<ideasrex> i would be happy if it would be possible to adjust just to access and read from this partitions
<cryptonic> the status bar with the close maximize and minimize doesnt seem to work properly, as in everything else works but that
<Dr_willis> You should be able to read a ntfs partition easially enough
<larss0n> Nothing is using ITT!
<trappist> cryptonic: you mean the titlebars on applications?
<BonBonTheJon> ideasrex: ok, now can you pastebin /etc/fstab
<rag> larss0n: make sure you dont have opened other management software, like synaptic, aptitude, apt-get, automatix, etc
<cryptonic> trappist : yes
<BonBonTheJon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cryptonic> in beryl that is
<Dr_willis> my fstab entry for NTFS --> /dev/hda1 /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<larss0n> The problem became a problem when i needed too close down the java install, because it was lag
<trappist> cryptonic: oh.  yeah last time I tried (it was compiz) that stuff wasn't working so hot in kde.
<intelikey> anyone know off hand the "command" to open a new tab in konsole ?
<james> hello having problem with alsa any helpers available?
<rag> intelikey: do you know if is possible load a network module from ctrl+alt+f2 from alternate cd?
<larss0n> The problem became a problem when i needed too close down the java install, because it was lag
<rag> intelikey: sorry :)
<rag> do you know if is possible load a network module from ctrl+alt+f2 from alternate cd?
<TheGateKeeper> larss
<Dr_willis> alt-ctrl-N intelikey  from what i am reading in the konsole shortcuts settings
<larss0n> Ja ?
<TheGateKeeper> larss
<james> i am having problems with alsa kaffeine and amarok cant inialize drivers any suggestions was working now it is not?
<TheGateKeeper> grrr
<larss0n> yes ?
<larss0n> What ?
<intelikey> rag i don't have the alternate cd.       but   sudo modprobe "module-name"   should work on any booted linux.
<ideasrex> i ran pastebin /etc/fstab and it says bash: pastebin: command not found
<BonBonTheJon> !pastebin | ideasrex
<ubotu> ideasrex: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> ideasrex,  he ment POST it to a pastebin web site. :)
<Neuron-DK> where does one go with suggestions for kpdf/okular?
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ideasrex> oh ok :)
<TheGateKeeper> larss0n, log out, then log back in, see if that clears it, otherwise you have a broken package that needs fixing
<rag> intelikey: yes i know my problem is which is name module? for realtek 8136,
<TheGateKeeper> !broken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<james> alsa question any takers?
<Dr_willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<TheGateKeeper> !adept fix
<Dr_willis> L)
<ubotu> adept: package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<james> ok
<larss0n> i think i have a brocken package
<rag> intelikey: which are general name for realtek cards, module names , r* , rt*?
<intelikey> rag modprobe -l   lists available modules  and google can search better than intelikey can.
<TheGateKeeper> what's the bot command for fixing adept?
<trappist> intelikey: dcop `dcop | grep konsole` konsole newSession
<Dr_willis> TheGateKeeper,  i never can rember. :) ya mean to remove that apt lock file?
<intelikey> rag and  [shift] +[pageup]  scrolls the console  or should i say pages the console.
<TheGateKeeper> Dr_willis, well I think there is a number of things it suggests
<james> the problem seems limited to xine related stuff not the alsa
<rag> intelikey: yeah i know, thx
<rag> intelikey: i need a network module generic, do you know? i try it with pcnet32 but no...
<wilman> what is kpse tools?
<intelikey> trappist thanks,  and can you help rag get a eth card working.  i'm network illiterate.
<bech> bonsoir tout le monde
<james> it just crashed kaffeine and amarok but vlc and mplayer work fine
<rag> intelikey: thx intelikey!!! a lot
<intelikey> np
<trappist> rag: catch me up, I haven't been paying attention :)
<stalinser> el canal espaol donde esta?
<trappist> rag: have you tried rtl8150?
<BonBonTheJon> !es | stalinser
<ubotu> stalinser: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<rag> stalinser: kubuntu-es
<rag> trappist: no, i try
<bech> quelqu'un peut m'aider  ? je n'arrive pas a avoir de son.
<stalinser> gracias :D
<BonBonTheJon> !fr | bech
<ubotu> bech: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<trappist> rag: or 8139too
<trappist> !fr | bech
<trappist> oh too slow
<rag> trappist: i tell you, i need wake up my ethernet card, because i try install with alternate cd and kickstart installation file
<BonBonTheJon> :)
<rag> trappist: for unanttend install
<intelikey> trappist works great.  really grateful.   been kicking that around for days.   :)
<trappist> rag: I'm not very familiar with that environment
<trappist> intelikey: dcop is pretty great.  only thing, I'm not sure if that'll work right if you have more than one konsole window open
<rag> trappist: the problem is: alternate cd always detect ethernet card
<trappist> intelikey: but if you can figure out how to get the current konsole session other than `dcop | grep konsole`
<BonBonTheJon> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<intelikey> trappist i can ppid it for that.
<rag> trappist: on this laptop it not detect eth0, eth1, wifi.. nothing!
<trappist> rag: you're not using the alternet cd?
<trappist> intelikey: kdcop is very helpful figuring out what to send the calls to, what calls are available etc.
<rag> trappist: i pulse ctrl+alt+f2 and try modprobe, already i tried with pcnet32, r8169, 8139too, etc
<rag> trappist: yeah i use alternate cd
<trappist> rag: ok what happens when you do those things
<trappist> rag: 'no such device' errors?
<rag> trappist: i try modprobe and module is loaded
<rfarias> hi
<rfarias> my first excursion in Kubuntu XD
<trappist> rag: then can you try like 'ifconfig eth0 <ip address> up'?
<rag> trappist: with lsmod i see modules loaded :) but ifconfig not return me nothing
<rag> trappist: no error no results :(
<trappist> rag: what about 'ifconfig -a'
<intelikey> dcop `dcop | grep konsole-$PPID` konsole newSession  <--- only opens for the existing konsole window.
<intelikey> trappist ^
<rag> trappist: all , appear only lo
<trappist> intelikey: dcop konsole-$PPID konsole newSession
<rag> trappist: all , appear only loopback
<trappist> rag: remind me what card this is - I'll see if I can find out what driver it wants
<BonBonTheJon> hi rfarias
<rag> trappist: realtek 8136
<rag> trappist: but it say "Unknown device 8136"
<rag> trappist: it say my lspci :)
<deema_> anybody here use Prism54 islsm?
<rag> trappist: now, i put again ifconfig eth0 192....
<rag> trappist: SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<beerhungry> can someone help me, i can't find a driver for printer CANON PIXMA ip3300
<beerhungry> ?
<trappist> rag: toshiba laptop?
<rag> trappist: every time i tried with differente modprobe, i change to ctrl+alt+f1 and on install try detect network hardware again,
<fowlduck> how do I change the default group of a user so that all files and directories they create belong to that user?
<rag> trappist: but without exist
<rag> trappist: yeaaaahh, oh irqpoll parameter kernel?
<rag> trappist: o yeah, i forget it! :)
<rittsel> beerhungry: sorry, in a hurry and i cant find it right now.
<trappist> rag: hard to tell from googling, but I think support for that card was added in the 2.6.18 kernels
<rag> trappist: is possible with irqpoll works for me :) i tryingg...
<ehird> is there a way to make xterm always start as xterm -bg black -fg white?
<rag> trappist: not is possible, last week i install on same laptop
<rag> trappist: other laptop , same model
<trappist> rag: the same cd worked on the same model, different laptop??
<jdfellow> hello i have question about the sound server
<rag> trappist: yeah
<rag> trappist: alternate cd i386
<trappist> rag: the first thing to investigate then is whether you have a hardware problem
<rag> trappist: rag to crazy now...
<rag> trappist: :)
<trappist> rag: see if there's anything interesting in the output of `dmesg`
<rag> trappist: my fingers are in X :)
<rag> trappist: detecting network hardaware...
<rag> trappist: :( fail
<rag> trappist: failed
<deema_> anybody here use Prism54 islsm?
<trappist> rag: it really sounds like a hardware problem
<ehird> no ideas?
<jdfellow> if the alsa sound system fails is there a way to restart it without restarting the computer or better yet keep the sound system from dying?
<resmo_> re
<rag> trappist: uhmm look it... it appear me: "No Ethernet card was detected, but a FireWire interface is present. It's possible, though unlikely, that with the right FireWire hardware connected to it, this could be your primary Ethernet interface. Do you intend to use FireWire Ethernet?
<rag> trappist: uhmm how to disable FireWire on boot kernel parameters?
<trappist> ehird: check out /etc/X11/app-defaults/XTerm
<trappist> rag: don't know
<trappist> ehird: or ~/.Xdefaults
<rag> trappist: ok thanks a lot
<trappist> ehird: http://ezine.daemonnews.org/200012/answerman.html#q1
<wilman> can someone help me with kguitar
<ehird> why do i get Cannot get working directory from sudo in xterm? it works tho
<ehird> hmm, ruby apps trip on it too complaining about  no "getcwd"
<intelikey> i added this function to my .bashrc   function newtab { dcop $(dcop | grep konsole-$PPID) konsole newSession }     works like a  ibm office jet.  :)
<intelikey> back later.
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<sandeep> phew..
<sandeep> first step into linux  world
<BluesKaj> splittsvelle again
<BluesKaj> welcome to linux ! :)
<sandeep> hehe! Thank you :)
<sandeep> jezzz....the amount of applciations u get bundled............phew..
<BluesKaj> it takes some work and concentration , but it's free !
<sandeep> good stuff i must say
<BluesKaj> cool , glad you like it
<sandeep> now if only i can play DVD's in this thing
<sandeep> lol
* Sutoka <3 kaffeine multimedia player
<sandeep> i have heard kaffeine before
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sutoka> sandeep: i think the dvd stuff is in universe
<sandeep> hmmm....
<sandeep> that xine or whatever...it doesnt work good
<sandeep> at all
<sandeep> i think the codecs have been stripped
<sandeep> goota instaal them manually i guess
<Sutoka> yeah you have to add them through those guides i believe
<sandeep> think u  r right
* Sutoka uses gentoo/suse currently, but going to migrate the suse laptop to kubuntu probably
<sandeep> suse to kubuntu
<Bubba_Gump> seems a lot of people are coming to kubuntu
<sandeep> hmmm...i used to use Suse
<sandeep> but I like kubuntu
<sandeep> xandros is good but....their packaging format is different
* Bubba_Gump have never played with Suse
<Sutoka> well i haven't decided for sure yet, but suse's been going really down hill since 10.0 (10.1 shipped with a broken package manager)
<sandeep> wow...broken package manager
<sandeep> lol
<sandeep> thats funny...........
<BluesKaj> yes, i used suse 10.1 (Yast sucks) fedora core5 (hardware probs) ...edgy has so far been worth the effort :)
<Sutoka> yep, they decided to make an entirely new one and ditch the one they've used for years that worked
<sandeep> i find fedora really buggy
<BluesKaj> fedora is frustrating
<Bubba_Gump> my kubuntu box just purrs..
<Sutoka> i hated yum in fedora
<Bubba_Gump> :D
<Sutoka> i used apt4rpm, but never used an deb/apt based distro for more than a little bit (last time i tried kubuntu it was horribly broken)
<sandeep> ok wht do u guys think abt Mac OS X?
* Sutoka wants to jump out a window (not Windows) whenever has to use it
<Sutoka> im not a fan of it (loathe it actually) but a lot of people seem to like it for some reason
<Bubba_Gump> heh
<Bubba_Gump> all about image :)
<Sutoka> its so much about image for them that they hid the kernel dumps with a little friendly 'please restart the computer' picture when the kernel dies
<Bubba_Gump> hah!
<Sutoka> i made that screen come up a couple times at an apple store... didn't know till later that they'd replaced the kernel dumps to the screen with that image
<Bubba_Gump> sounds 'user-friendly'
<Sutoka> yes, if you don't want your user to know that the machine just died in flames
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<Sutoka> i thought it had maybe installed updates in the background and wanted me to reboot for them
<Bubba_Gump> heh, ooh no :)
<BluesKaj> well , we all knowe whats wrong with MS ...Gates & Windows , but they forgot to close the backdoors :)
<sandeep> lol
<sandeep> Its all about the registry
<sandeep> lol
<Sutoka> is there a page anywhere that you can browse/search through a list of packages available in (k)ubuntu? (like you can do with the gentoo-portage.com site for gentoo)
<klerfayt> Sutoka: yes
<fdoving> Sutoka: packages.ubuntu.com
<fdoving> Sutoka: you can also use apt:/ in konqueror
<Varjat_by> Hi! I have a TV tuner KWorld PVR-833... I have installed them and can watch tv? but i have a problem with IR remote control for one..
<klerfayt> Sutoka: it is also integrated into firefox searchbar
<Sutoka> fdoving: im asking because i don't have kubuntu installed currently, and am curious if all the programs i normally use are just an apt-get away or not
<Alter-Ego> amaork won't play shoutcast streams ?
<klerfayt> fdoving: wow apt:/ is nice
<Sutoka> fdoving: the packages.ubuntu.com looks like its exactly what i want
<fdoving> klerfayt: it is, needs some graphical/design attention though.
<Varjat_by> I read in any how-to, that I try to find my remote control device in output of "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" - but i have no remote control there...
<ehird> there's an apt:/
<ehird> ?!
<Varjat_by> So, how i can fix it?
<Sutoka> ehird: yes, its a kio-slave for konqueror and kde
<ehird> Sutoka: i approve!
<klerfayt> Sutoka: there do I get list of all kio-slaves (man:/ locate:/ apt:/)?
<Sutoka> klerfayt: kinfocenter -> protocols
<Sutoka> klerfayt: theres a LOT (like sftp, fish, smb, nfs, http, ftp, etc)
<klerfayt> Sutoka: this is amazing; I have been on that page in kinfocenter before but never realized that these are kio-slaves that you type into address bar
<ehird> why is konq suddenly laggy
<klerfayt> ehird: what web page?
<rag> hello again :)
<ehird> klerfayt: any
<ehird> i only have 3 tabs open
<joe3k> hall
<klerfayt> ehird: apt-get install firefox
<rag> on edgy katapult not works , do you know ?
<ehird> klerfayt: why the hell would i use a buggy, slow, gtk-based, non-intergrated browser?
<klerfayt> ehird: it is faster than konq (at least on my machine)
<d_> holas
<klerfayt> rag: it works
<ehird> klerfayt: you're using gnome aren't you?
<Sutoka> ehird: if its a javascript heavy page, that may be the problem (kjs is slow, khtml is very fast)
<ehird> Sutoka: no, it's ANY site
<rag> klerfayt: no for me, well form a user, my user
<klerfayt> ehird: no; I'm kde fan
<ehird> it's more changing tabs that happens
<ehird> or making a new one
<klerfayt> rag: oops you are right it is broken :/
<ehird> it frrzes up for about a sec, suddenly
<Sutoka> ehird: is your system under load? maybe updatedb is running?
<ehird> katapult works fine here
<rag> klerfayt: uhm
<rag> klerfayt: :)
<rag> ehird: where?
<rag> ehird: dapper i know
<ehird> Sutoka: nope i've closed almost anything but a tes twebrick, konq and konversation+kopete
<ehird> rag: edgy
<Sutoka> ehird: is your system maybe swapping somehow? (i prefer to check in kinfocenter -> memory)
<rag> ehird: how to?
<rag> klerfayt: do you know fix it? i tried reinstall but no
<ehird> Sutoka: it's swapping but only 45% of physical memory is used, weird
<klerfayt> katapult is broken here
<paul_> I fresh install of Kubuntu edgy Konqueror cant browse net nor go higher than home in browse directory ,also using google search bar just opens up another instance of Konqueror :/
<Sutoka> ehird: i'd bet its cause of the swapping, though it really shouldn't be swapping that much when so much is free
<rag> klerfayt: dpkg-reconfigure katapult, is ok this command?
<ehird> even more suspicious
<ehird> 45% used yet only 6% free?
<steveire> Hey. My camera appears to be unsupported. dmesg should show some messages when I plug it in to the usb port, right?
<rag> steveire: run lsusb
<rag> steveire: and say me you see
<steveire> rag: It only shows my mouse. What do you mean say me you see?
<ideasrex> could someone review my /etc/fstab error at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32364/
<Sutoka> ehird: 'application data' in physical memory is the only part thats actually 'using' the ram, disk cache and disk buffers only take up free space and will immediately be cleared if an app needs the space
<rag> klerfayt: please can you run dpkg-reconfigure katapult for me, i havent edgy in front of now
<rag> steveire: change usb other enty
<rag> entry
<klerfayt> rag: it is broken still
<rag> klerfayt: what?
<steveire> rag: I did, no difference
<rag> steveire: test it on all , and run lsusb
<rag> steveire: yeah , there is a difference :)
<klerfayt> rag: alt-space doesn't do nothing and if I alt-f2 katapult doesn't show up also
<rag> klerfayt: yeah nothing
<steveire> rag. Same silence.
<rag> klerfayt: like you have problem and me too, do you want try it solve this together, now i search on google
<rag> steveire: which cam?
<klerfayt> rag: sure; I'm searching in launchpad
<steveire> Canon powershot A710IS It should show a dmesg output anyway, no matter who made it.
<rag> steveire: ok i thinking on webcam
<steveire> I'll try it on windows later. No time to spend on this right now
<rag> steveire: in "other systems" it works
<steveire> dunno. It might.
<paul_> anyone know if there a known problem with konqueror on edgy ,,it refuses to browse internet and go any higher than my home direcvtory?
<velle> Admiral_Chicago: hey
<klerfayt> rag: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/katapult/+bug/56918
<rag> paul_: run on konsole --> ping www.google.es for example and test your network
<rag> klerfayt: solve it?
<paul_> I can browse with firefox ok
<Admiral_Chicago> velle: hello
<Admiral_Chicago> can i see those bug reports?
<paul_> and obviously ~I am here
<trappist> paul_: what happens when you try to browse
<rag> paul_: i dont know but konqueror havent these bug
<paul_> if I use the google search it just opens up anopther instance of Konqueror
<Admiral_Chicago> PM is a prive message, you type /msg <nick> and you can talk to them directly. People usually request to PM before hand and you can only do it with a registered nick
<Ace2016> hi all
<Ace2016> i have a font problem
<Ace2016> the font is rendered smaller in linux and windows and its messing up my open office documents
<Varjat_by> Gays, I need to build kernel with lirc drivers support.. May be you know any how-tos? Or can give any suggestion how I cen get kernel sources?
<Ace2016> i need some help fixing it
<velle> Admiral_Chicago: some of them are not actually bugs... but worth a look anyway for the developers
<ashraf__> hello
<rag> klerfayt: can you run : rm -rf ~/.kde/share/config/katapultrc?
<trappist> Varjat_by: apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<klerfayt> rag: lol I do not have it
<rag> klerfayt: problem like katapult version , no?
<klerfayt> rag: it is clean edgy install
<rag> klerfayt: i dont know how to solve it, and you?
<Varjat_by> trappist: image - is it sources!?
<klerfayt> rag: I don't really care cause I do not use it :D
<rag> klerfayt: me too, but my userfriend use katapult
<jcb> hello people
<Varjat_by> trappist: adept show me, that linux-image for i386 is alredy installed..
<Varjat_by> But /usr/src forled is empty..
<trappist> Varjat_by: apt-get source, not apt-get install.
<Varjat_by> Oh.. Sorry :)
<Grigorgeous> hola gente
<emeteo> hi
<Grigorgeous> m gustaba mas cuando las instalaciones se hacian en modo consola, por as decirlo. El nuevo mtode de instalar desde un live CD me parece un desperdicio de tiempo
<emeteo> how can I select a folder != /home and /media on a collection of amarok?
<Varjat_by> trappist: sorry ones again.. I have installed Kubuntu 6.06 from i386 from CD, but i have Athlon 1700+.. May be better download kernel for k7?
<trappist> Varjat_by: the kernel *source* will be the same
<Varjat_by> Or I will have problems with it compilation and installing?
<trappist> Varjat_by: but if you're asking which kernel you should *run*, sure, go with k7
<Varjat_by> Yes.. I know what is $(uname -a) mean...
<trappist> Varjat_by: you're not likely to notice a difference though
<Varjat_by> I want to rebuild kernel for k7 processor..
<LjL> yes, the question is *why*?
<trappist> Varjat_by: that's really not worth the effort, but you can do it
<bLaZeD> Varjat_by, http://linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=611.0 that will walk you through building a new kernel
<jmichaelx> has anyone here been successful in getting embedded video (Yahoo! news clips, for example) working using FF2.0 and mplayer plugin? i have not been able to get them to work in kubuntu edgy, though they worked fine in dapper, with FF1.5. i also just noticed that such videos work fine in mepis 6.0 & FF2.0. if anyone has a solution, please let me know.
<Varjat_by> So I start apt-get source linux-image-2.6.15-27-k7 - and than I can simply build it (with lirc drivers support) and install without any problems?.. And my kurrent i386 kernel will be simple owerwrited with new k7-kernel?
<LjL> and Varjat_by if you google "linux from scratch" you will be able to compile an entire distribution by yourself :P
<Zaire> k is there anyway for me to disable the kwallet its very annoying
<bLaZeD> Varjat_by, if you dont understand what your doing dont do it....you will only break your system
<Varjat_by> Ok, thanks to all
<trappist> Varjat_by: it's a whole lot easier to build a kernel from kernel.org sources, but there are howtos on building from ubuntu source
<[Relic] > anyone know what the java config file?
<trappist> [Relic] : there's no such thing
<trappist> [Relic] : you just set environment variables, for example in your ~/.bashrc
<[Relic] > there's got to be something that screwes up the text in blackdown version vs normal text in just installing the one from suns site
<trappist> [Relic] : it's not a config issue
<skreet> Hello has anyone here seen 'Soft lockup on CPU#0' followed by a lockup during boot, intermittantly?
<[Relic] > I still need to figure out where it is stored so it stops the wrong behavior
<joe3k> heh life is hard
<gkjones> just instaled kbuntu and want Universe URL please
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<gkjones> hi
<luxus> lol kde4 looks funny
<joe3k> gkjones: look into /etc/apt/sources.list, it's the same URL as "main", you need only to type "universe" instead of main
<rysiek|pl> anybody experienced problems with katapult on Kubuntu 6.06.1? when I try to use it to play smthng in amarok, amarok shows a message "no proper plugin" and an *incorrect, relative* path to the file I was trying to play
<joe3k> just had a talk on a forum with a guy saying ubuntu translates to "cannot configure debian"
<rysiek|pl> joe3k: yeah, didn't you know that? :)
<skreet> ubuntu translates to "Why the hell should I waste my time configuring a system for the most common settings?
<joe3k> rysiek|pl: well i kinda think there's really a bit more difference :)
<skreet> +"
<rysiek|pl> joe3k: yeah, the blue-ish look ;) but seriously, I have Debian on my server and Kubuntu on my desktop, both fit-in great and do the job they're ment to be doing
<Varjat_by> bLaZeD: I have Expiriens with configuring FreeBSD kernel.. But Kubuntu is my firs Linux-base system. And i have problems with installing IR remote control :( I have to rebiuld kernel :(
<joe3k> rysiek|pl: yeah but he's like ubuntu sucks and the devels suck as well because they only steal things from debian
<cryptom> Hi all, I've set evolution window (with the window menu "advanced" -> "special window settings") to "remember" Desktop 3. This works with firefox and used to work with evolution under breezy/dapper.
<Zaire> so is there a way to disable the kwallet
<cryptom> since the upgrade to edgy, evolution appears on the workspace where it has been started (not the remembered value)
<rysiek|pl> joe3k: who's like that?
<rysiek|pl> joe3k: ah, the guy
<rysiek|pl> right :)
<joe3k> rysiek|pl: exactly
<rysiek|pl> joe3k: well, I'd *love* to see him configuring anything on Debian
<joe3k> so i tried to explain him that ubuntu does little more than just repackage debian stuff and put ubuntu on it
<Zaire> its all opensource so only way to really consider it stealing is to not release a distro
<joe3k> Zaire: well you have lfs ;-)
<rysiek|pl> Zaire: precisely, that's exactly the idea.
<jimbrowski> has anyone got any ideas why i'm having problems installing kde (kubuntu) from edgy?
<[Relic] > I'll just unistall this one and get the one from the sun site which works correctly  :)
<rysiek|pl> jimbrowski: what are the problems
<joe3k> rysiek|pl: well didn't understand that because he initially described himself as lame and then started to praise debian's simplicity
<jimbrowski> its something to do with the ksysguardd which shows up as a broken package.
<Zaire> debian is a pretty good OS but its out of date cause they hardly do any work on it...I mean their still stuck on 3.1
<rysiek|pl> joe3k: O_o' well, ho was thoroughly right: he's lame.
<rysiek|pl> jimbrowski: what *exactly* are you trying to do?
<rysiek|pl> Zaire: I dissagree
<Zaire> you can all you want they just don't to enough upkeep and work on it
<rysiek|pl> Zaire: it's "the server distro", they're putting a *lot* of work in stability
<rysiek|pl> Zaire: and, to be honest, it's stable as a rock
<Zaire> I never said it wasn't I just said it was out of date
<rysiek|pl> Zaire: and if you need some cutting-edge, compile from source, or use the volatile repos
<joe3k> well that's probably the reason why stable still has 2.4.x :)
<jimbrowski> install kde from the terminal as described in http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<rysiek|pl> Zaire: it's not out of date. Just yestarday it apt-get upgraded ssh to the newest version
<bronaugh> yay... LiveCD still runnin.
<Zaire> have they fixed the skype issue yet
<rysiek|pl> Zaire: unless we're talking a different "out of date" - the one in which if a distro does not have php5 nowadays it's outdated
<bronaugh> god damn lazy skype programmers.
<Zaire> I hear that
<bronaugh> their ALSA support seems to only look at the default card for mixer controls.
<joe3k> :)
<Zaire> skype is an essential for me
<bronaugh> I've submitted a bug report with them (which is bloody difficult to do)
<joe3k> bronaugh: well i had to make a few hacks to get that crazy stuff to work on friend's laptop
<bronaugh> but so far, I haven't received any response.
<Zaire> the skype ppl don't care about linux support...theyve stated that much theri concern is winblows
<joe3k> bronaugh: i found it somewhere on gentoo forums that thing needed some crazy alsa parameters in .asoundrc i never heard of
<bronaugh> joe3k: it doesn't really.
<bronaugh> it just needs to be the only card.
<joe3k> bronaugh: ?
<jimbrowski> I would have thought it would be a problem that was heard of as its happened to 2 pcs i tried it on
<joe3k> hm it was the only card
<joe3k> with dmix
<bronaugh> ohh.
<bronaugh> yeah; I'm not even going there.
<Zaire> they don't do support for linux really
<bronaugh> then they should release their source code.
<rysiek|pl> Zaire: use Wengo instead of skype :)
<Zaire> should but not likely to happen
<Zaire> nope skype or none
<joe3k> bronaugh: then they could directly release the protocol specs :)
<bronaugh> if they aren't going to support it themselves... let the community do it.
<joe3k> and that would be the death of skype as client
<rysiek|pl> aye
<rysiek|pl> jimbrowski: sorry for absence, my kb's batteries went buh-bye ;)
<Zaire> the only issue I still run into on linux is 1 program uses the whole soundcard so nothing else can
<bronaugh> well... uhh. maybe they shouldn't piss off the Linux users if they don't want us to rev eng their protoc.l
<bronaugh> Zaire: dmix does work around that.
<rysiek|pl> =] 
<Zaire> dmix?
<bronaugh> yeah, ALSA thiny.
<bronaugh> there's something similar for the mic.
<jimbrowski> no probs bruv, any ideas?
<bronaugh> basically copies output of mic to as many programs as connect.
<rysiek|pl> jimbrowski: I understand you have ubuntu 6.10 and try tp install kde by installing kubuntu-desktop, right?
<rysiek|pl> *to
<jimbrowski> yep
<eilker> hi, anyone could you suggest me security scanner?
<joe3k> jimbrowski: do you have a clean 6.10 or upgraded from 6.06?
<eilker> like nessus in linux, like acunetix in win32
<jimbrowski> fresh 6.10
<rysiek|pl> jimbrowski: ok, do: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade - and paste the full output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, and give us the link
<rysiek|pl> jimbrowski: erk, that's: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade :)
<coreymon77> hi guys
<coreymon77> my apt-get update gives me some failed to fetch notices from certain sites (including the security repo) can someone please give me a full featured, working apt sources.list for edgy?
<joe3k> Varjat_by: what ir?
<jimbrowski> i'll try that now
<joe3k> coreymon77: just a minute
<rysiek|pl> ok, maybe somebody will actually try to help me out, too ;)
<rysiek|pl> anybody experienced problems with katapult on Kubuntu 6.06.1? when I try to use it to play smthng in amarok, amarok shows a message "no proper plugin" and an *incorrect, relative* path to the file I was trying to play
<joe3k> rysiek|pl: i don't use katapult so i can't
<rysiek|pl> joe3k: then you should start using it, it's a great helper ;)
<coreymon77> what is katapult?
<joe3k> coreymon77: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32400
<jimbrowski> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32399/
<joe3k> coreymon77: backports are missing but you don't need that now i think
<rysiek|pl> coreymon77: a small app running in the bg, when you press Alt+Space shows a "window", when you type-in a name of an app or a song, it starts that app or plays that song
<joe3k> rysiek|pl: tried a few times but didn't really like it _that_ much
<joe3k> rysiek|pl: the idea is great but i can start the few apps i usually start with mouse anyway
<rysiek|pl> coreymon77: or, if you type-in a mathematical expr, it will show you the result
<rysiek|pl> joe3k: well, I cannot live without it now :)
<joe3k> rysiek|pl: ok the math expr sounds a lot better, maybe i'll give it a try again :)
<rysiek|pl> aye
<rysiek|pl> jimbrowski: erm, what was the *exact* command you used?
<klerfayt> rysiek|pl: http://tinyurl.com/yxh9wd
<rysiek|pl> joe3k: best part is: it's pluginable. you can write your own plugin for it. :)
<jimbrowski> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<joe3k> jimbrowski: you know what packages.freecontrib.org is?
<joe3k> jimbrowski: if you don't i'd just remove it from /etc/apt/sources.list
<rysiek|pl> klerfayt: ah, right, thanks
<coreymon77> thank you joe3k
<jimbrowski> err,no. i'll try that.
<joe3k> coreymon77: did it help?
<coreymon77> yes
<coreymon77> it works perfectly now
<rysiek|pl> jimbrowski: first of all, please run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<coreymon77> wow man!
<coreymon77> lots of upgrades to do
<jimbrowski> ok dun.
<joe3k> jimbrowski: ahh
<joe3k> jimbrowski: you get the could not open lock file error as well
<joe3k> jimbrowski: isn't adept or synaptic running? you have to close it before running the command rysiek|pl told you
<Xal2> Hi, I'm having trouble installing Kubuntu. The installer can't see any partitions on my hard drive, but fdisk can.
<rysiek|pl> gtg, cu al and thanks for the fish
<jimbrowski> dun that, dunno about  not open lock file error though?
<james> ok i have a question about ejecting a cd anybody available
<james> ???
<Xal2> Sometimes you have to unmount the CD first.
<Zaire> if its how to do it from cli and it wont norm unmount the use umount -l /cdrom and then eject /cdrom
<james> yes thanks for responding that is not what is happening i think ... it shows konqueror running as a process when i kill all of these processes then it will eject why and how can i prevent or stop this?
<Zaire> got me there
<james> I have no visible konqueror window open
<james> i could kill all konqueror and then eject which seems rather extreme
<joe3k> lsof or fuser is better to find the "bad" one
<coreymon77> !seen whopper
<joe3k> fuser -m /media/whatever
<ubotu> Whopper is on IRC right now!
<Varjat_by> I simply click on CD icon on my desctop and klick 'Eject'.. If your konqueror is in process list but you cann't to have access to it - it is not nomal..
<Xal> gah
<Xal> Something is wrong with my partition table or something.
<Xal> I tried fdisk /dev/sda and then w to rewrite it, but setup still can't see my partitions.
<Xal> fdisk -l shows all of them.
<james> if i in a terminal type eject /dev/cdrom it reports that device is busy
<james> until i kill konqueror
<Ace2016> can't you get konqueror to unmount it?
<larss0n> do anybode know some good downloading program for music ?
<hyper_ch> got some x-server problems: no screens found and error in locking authority file ~/.Xauthority
<james> my version of kubuntu does not have an unmount option it automatically unmounts and ejects
<james> edgy
<Zaire> if it reports as busy and won't eject use sudo umount -l /cdrom and it will force an unmount
<narg> Edgy refuses to install the libqt3-mt-dev; is this a known bug or did I hose my box somehow?
<james> ok
<Xal> lol still talking about the cd rom problem
<Xal> wow
<james> its not over till its over
<larss0n> do anybode know some good downloading program for music ?
<Xal> true
<joe3k> james: did you try the fuser or lsof
<Xal> I haven't found a solution to my problem :(
<Zaire> Ive had it not eject cd many times due to the inability to unmount and umount -l has yet to fail me
<james> how do use fuser in a nutshell tried the manual
<joe3k> james: first try fuser -m /media/cdrom or whatever you have
<james> what is the command fuser what ...?
<james> ok
<narg> larss0n: If you mean just an automatic http downloader, wget or kget work well. If you mean p2p, you'll want to look at amule or azureus.
<james> what does that do?
<larss0n> something like frostwire ^^bunt my java doesent work :S
<Zaire> if its kubuntu its /cdrom not /media/cdrom
<joe3k> Zaire: i have /media but i didn't change my fstab for years
<narg> !java > larss0n
<joe3k> james: shows you processes blocking the device
<Zaire> yea but default for dapper is /cdrom
<james> awesome and -k kills them without listing is that correct
<joe3k> james: something like that
<james> sweet
<joe3k> james: but maybe you should take a look who blocks that and why
<joe3k> james: don't you have some previews enabled in konq?
<james> yea it was konqueror
<rafaguap> Hi boys!! Problem with acpi: either i put at boot the message acpi=force, and so my wireless works, either I put pnpbios=off, and so my usb memory key is working. Not both, unfortunately!
<james> don't know
<james> opening a dvd does not automatically stop up the system it is after i play a file that i have trouble ejecting
<BluesKaj> anyone have a repos for oogle earth in edgy ...since updating from dapper mine is kaput
<BluesKaj> google earth
<joe3k> james: ok so play that file and then do lsof /media/cdrom or /cdrom
<james> does anyone use lineakd and can you do multiple commands for one keystroke?
<dima_> helo i'm from russia
<joe3k> james: lsof is better but i had to figure out you can't write lsof /media/cdrom/, but /media/cdrom wout the / at the end
<joe3k> dima_: hi pretty late already, isn't it ;-)
<joe3k> james: it will show you the file which is still open
<james> will check that out
<james> by the way it is cdrom0
<Zaire> cdrom will generally work to
<joe3k> is usually simlinked
<joe3k> sym
<Zaire> although might be diff if you have 2 drive I spose
<dima_> yes. i translate some word on russian language
<joe3k> dima_: that's great, i do the same for sk
<dima_> i'm very slow.but understand :)
* joe3k wonders how does ubuntu with azbuka look like
<dima_> what is sk
<joe3k> dima_: slovak
<scoates> hello
<james> thanks till later
<seraphangel> anyone know what command i have to use so i can watch files from my other drives as a reg user?
<dima_> slavak i can understand yuo language little
<seraphangel> its saying i dont have the permissions to play um
<scoates> after about 18h of uptime, Xorg starts eating unreasonable amounts of CPU. Things like moving windows don't update until I stop moving them, and top shows Xorg pegging at 98%+ CPU when doing thinks like opening menus. How can I diagnose (and eventually) solve this problem?
<joe3k> dima_: hehe the same with me with russian lang ;-)
<joe3k> seraphangel: what fs is it?
<joe3k> seraphangel: did you configure it in /etc/fstab?
<dima_> slavyanskie kak ni kak
<seraphangel> its recognizing all my drizes
<seraphangel> the one im trying to play from is reiserfs from when i was on slack
<dima_> :)
<vikke> I have a question, if I need a package for a certain application, and that package depends on alot of other packages so i cant install it. how do I work that out?
<joe3k> seraphangel: ahh ok
<jmichaelx> has anyone here been successful in getting embedded video (Yahoo! news clips, for example) working using FF2.0 and mplayer plugin? i have not been able to get them to work in k/ubuntu edgy, though they worked fine in dapper, with FF1.5. i also just noticed that such videos work fine in mepis 6.0 & FF2.0. if anyone has a solution, please let me know.
<joe3k> seraphangel: not sure what do you have to do there, did you check the permissions?
<ubuntu> how do fomat a floppy to fat file system with ubuntu?
<dima_> i setup squid on kubuntu and connect 20 peaple
<seraphangel> its saying i dont have the right permission to play um
<seraphangel> dont know the gui way
<seraphangel> only command line
<joe3k> seraphangel: check your permissions with ls -l /media/... plz
<scoates> ubuntu: apt-get install dosfstools, then mkfs.dos
<ubuntu> i can't install anything, i'm using a live cd
<seraphangel> seraph@seraph:~$ ls -l /media/hdd
<seraphangel> ls: /media/hdd: Permission denied
<joe3k> seraphangel: and ls -l /media ?
<nothlit> take out the /hdd part
<joe3k> good point
<seraphangel> dr-x------ 1 root root 12288 2006-11-11 21:44 hdd
<seraphangel> weird
<seraphangel> all the rest are....drwxr-xr-x
<joe3k> seraphangel: do you have your fs automounted upon boot?
<joe3k> seraphangel: if yes check your /etc/fstab and look for the line with hdd
<seraphangel> dont remember if this one is or not for some reason it didnt mount a few that were sposed to be and i had to manually do it
<ubuntu> is there a way to format a floppy to fat file system with a live kubuntu cd?
<seraphangel> hm
<seraphangel> actually
<rafaguap> .. any clue to start searching about these acpi things??
<seraphangel> it didnt add it to fstab
<seraphangel> along with a few other drives
<joe3k> ubuntu: try mkfs.dos as scoates suggested, if it does not work try maybe mkfs.vfat (maybe its the same, dont knw)
<joe3k> ubuntu: if it's not working you can't do it with livecd
<seraphangel> for the uuid do i need to add that part when i add the other drives to fstab?
<joe3k> seraphangel: hmmm so i wonder who mounts it then
<seraphangel> i manually did
<joe3k> ahh ok
<seraphangel> i keep this comp on 24/7 so i didnt realize it wasnt on auto
<joe3k> seraphangel: not sure, didn't play with the uuids yet, it just happened during upgrade
<seraphangel> hm
<dima_> i have very interesting book about linux but they on russian language
<seraphangel> i know how to add without it but some of the options in fstab are new
<Xal> I just tried a previous version oa Kubuntu, and it still doesn't detect my partitions. Fdisk, however, does.
<joe3k> seraphangel: according to man fstab you still can use the device name
<joe3k> Xal: what disk is it, sata?
<Xal> yes
<Xal> It's on a Via controller, if that matters.
<joe3k> Xal: did you look into launchpad? maybe it's a known problem ....
<Xal> I've installed Linux on this drive before though, and why would fdisk see them?
<Xal> No
<Xal> How would I search for this though?
<Xal> Setup doesn't detect partitions, but fdisk does?
<joe3k> Xal: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu
<joe3k> Xal: well if it's a bug in setup or something like that, than yes
<Xal> Hmm, I wonder if the same bug would be in 6.06 and 6.10
<joe3k> joe3k: i've no sata disks so i can't really tell
<seraphangel> hm how would i take root off all my other partitions ecept my main system
<Xal> joe3k: don't see anything that is specific to my problem.
<joe3k> Xal: dunno, found some sata+via, but this one rather crashes https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/qtparted/+bug/48494
<SpySpooKy> hi, what is the default pw for "su -"?
<nothlit> Is it just the setup that doesn't detect it? Does it show up under ls /dev ?
<nothlit> SpySpooKy, null
<joe3k> Xal: the next one https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/2478
<bLaZeD> SpySpooKy, there is no password
<joe3k> nothlit: fdisk sees it
<bLaZeD> SpySpooKy, its a randomly genrated number
<joe3k> nothlit: strange
<Xal> nothlit I'm not quite sure. Setup detects the drive, and fdisk detects the partitions. That's all I really know.
<bLaZeD> !sudo | SpySpooKy
<ubotu> SpySpooKy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nothlit> SpySpooKy, it doesnt work until you change the root password with sudo passwd but you can get a root shell with sudo -s (keeps variables) or sudo -i, replaces with root variables
<SpySpooKy> okay, thx
<bLaZeD> SpySpooKy, yea or u can do sudo su - to get a root terminal
<joe3k> Xal: setup detects it? so you only cannot create parts/or install it there?
<SortOfThing> sudo rulz
<Xal> I can write an empty partition table, but I'd rather not do that.
<Xal> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/2478 this is the exact problem, afaik
<joe3k> Xal: ahh so you only don't see the partitions, i see now
<Xal> yeah
<joe3k> Xal: in the ticket it reads setup doesn't detect the disk
<Xal> or it's close. I see the drive, but no partitions. I've tried 6.06 and 6.10
<Xal> Yeah, misread that :p
<Xal> Ah right, there's an error it comes up with:
<taker> hello
<taker> test test
<Xal> critical error during ped_disk_new
<taker> seems to work ;-)
<joe3k> Xal: well you could check your dmesg but not sure it'd help
<joe3k> Xal: console?
<Xal> That's in setup in the partitioning stage.
<taker> anyone able to read what I write?
<ExitMenu> hello, I am doing a kubutu install and once I have done it I plan to install some other packages and some things not in the package managment system. I was wondering if anyone could recomed anysoftware to make and image of my install or a way I could make my own installer for my setup so the rest of the people I work with can use it as a base install
<Xal> taker: no
<Xal> ExitMenu there is something in the Kubuntu docs... I'll see if I can find the page
<taker> Xal: Oh Thanks! It is my first time in chat.
<Xal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<ExitMenu> ta
<Xal> I'm just kidding
<Xal> lol
<joe3k> Xal: looks like a bug
<Xal> I've installed Linux on this drive and controller before, though.
<Xal> With 6.06
<joe3k> ehm and now it doesn't work with 6.06 anymore?
<Xal> and now not even 6.06 works.
<joe3k> huh
<Zarephath> Can't find this with apt-cache anyone help? checking for PIXBUF... configure: error: Package requirements (gdk-pixbuf-2.0 >= 2.1.2) were not met:
<michele> upgraded 6.06 to 6.10, can't log into kde from kdm anymore, any idea
<Xal> I got rid of 6.06 so that I could install 6.10 fresh. My previous 6.06 installation read the disks fine, and it installed fine originally.
<joe3k> both look like a broken upgrade
<Zarephath> Did you try to dist-upgrade?
<joe3k> Xal: should have tried to upgrade ;-) now you'd be asking questions like michele does ;-)
<Xal> joe3k: I did upgrade
<Zarephath> Known problems with that method
<Xal> It didn't work well.
<michele> :op
<joe3k> i had as well but eventuelly managed to get it working
<Xal> I'm alright with Linux. I'm just not good at fixing problems like this.
<Xal> When things that should work dont
<jhondoe> Xal i don't like 6.10
<jhondoe> 6.06's better
<joe3k> though i had still some dapper packages in edgy then which were breaking installation of some other edgy packages
<Varjat_by> Is anybody try to confugure Samba server with standart KDE utility? For examle I a member of workgroup.. Is it possible to tell this information to Samba through KDE System Settinf tool?
<michele> you all suggest a fresh install?
<BluesKaj> Google Earth core is constantly refreshing itself ...very irritating..anyone know a fix ?
<Xal> jhondoe: and right now I cannot install either version.
<Zarephath> Indeed..fresh is best
<joe3k> michele: well
<joe3k> michele: i suppose you tried apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<michele> yep
<Xal> I had a few problems with 6.10 on my other computer.
<joe3k> michele: and did it work?
<michele> sure
<Xal> The default xorg install is broken.
<michele> no problems
<ijacek> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<joe3k> michele: ok than there's something wrong
<michele> I can log into gnome from kdm no problem
<joe3k> michele: :)
<Xal> Well, I guess I'll clear the partition table and try again.
<Xal> ah well :(
<michele> AAHHH
<joe3k> Xal: sorry i couldn't help
<michele> np
<Xal> no prob
<joe3k> Xal: good lock anyway
<Xal> I don't have anything really important on there.
<Xal> Thanks ^^
<michele> I was really hoping it would work ok this time
<Xal> okay..
<Xal> This is strange.
<joe3k> michele: can you try to start kde manually?
<Xal> It didn't show any partitions, but when I pressed next... it shows my partitons as possible mount points
<Xal> oO
<michele> that didn't work. startkde does nothing
<joe3k> michele: some error msg?
<michele> nope
<michele> as far as I remember
<joe3k> michele: dpkg -l "kde*" and check versions?
<joe3k> michele: apt-get --reinstall every kde package? ... just generating ideas :)
<michele> most versions on 3.5.5, but I have a few None
<michele> also stuff I see on the Read More of kubuntu 6.10 isn't there
<ijacek> i have kubuntu6.10 :)
<joe3k> michele: what read more? don't know it ...
<michele> sec
<michele> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
<joe3k> michele: btw i hope you tried startkde only after X
<Xal> joe3k: booting into 6.10 live CD now. This might just work
<michele> doh?
<Xal> This is still strange though.
<michele> startx and then startkde?
<michele> sorry don't understand
<michele> startx puts me on a desktop already
<joe3k> michele: sorry I meant X && startkde
<joe3k> michele: you need an X display to run startkde I think
<michele> ah, no
<michele> I went startkde from the console
<joe3k> michele: hm not 100% sure with the correct order
<joe3k> michele: but i'd try stop kdm, then X & and when X starts, then startkde
<moj0rising> I installed ubuntu with hardware raid 1 and it will not boot -- disk not found. Does anyone have any ideas/ know where I can find a solution?
<michele> will try that
<michele> found the startkde error
<michele> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
<moj0rising> I have checked the forums and can't find what I'm looking for.
<michele> sorry /home/michele/.kde/env/start-gpg-agent.sh: 2: Syntax error: Bad fd number
<alucard9> hello
<joe3k> michele: start-gpg-agent hm ....
<michele> looks like a leftover
<michele> from previous installation?
<joe3k> michele: possible
<michele> should I delete my .kde?
<michele> and try again?
<joe3k> michele: noooo
<michele> ok
<joe3k> michele: if you're ok loosing all your settings you might try
<joe3k> michele: but you can try mv .kde .kde.old
<michele> I knew that, but last straws
<michele> yeah
<snikker> i've add a command with no password in /etc/sudoers but doesn't work, why?
<michele> move better
<Armagguedes> hellus
<joe3k> michele: i used once the gpg stuff but now i don't have the file you mention
<Armagguedes> can someone recommend me a desktop file & content search engine, like guggel desktop?
<sledge_at_work> beagle
<joe3k> snikker: used visudo?
<sledge_at_work> (That's the only one I know of.)
<snikker> joe3k: yes
<joe3k> snikker: can you paste the line?
<snikker> joe3k: snikker ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter
<seraphangel> whats the command for formating to ext3?
<michele> I try your suggestions. Thanks a lot
<sledge_at_work> seraphangel: mkfs -t ext3
<seraphangel> would ext3 or resiserfs be better to use?
<joe3k> snikker: and sudo /usr/bin/firestarter doesn't work, right?
<snikker> joe3k: yes, doesn't work... it ask me the password...
<joe3k> seraphangel: i'd stick with ext3
<joe3k> snikker: can you pastebin your /etc/sudoers plz? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<joe3k> snikker: i've no idea though but i'll see what i can do
<snikker> joe3k: ok, just a moment...
<seraphangel> in fstab what is the 2 2 at the end mean? kernal 2.4 it was 1 1
<joe3k> seraphangel: the last one is the order in which it gets checked
<snikker> joe3k: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32423/
<joe3k> seraphangel: man fstab, the 5th has something to do with dump
<Admiral_Chicago> how do i install flash
<Admiral_Chicago> ?
<Oli> How can I show the Konqueror sidebar?
<tamacracker> Does anyone have that application that fetches gmail
<joe3k> snikker: well ... not sure
<tamacracker> by clicking the taskbar icon?
<joe3k> snikker: specifying commands separately doesn't work for me either, we're doing something wrong here
<Oli> there's a sidebar which has amaroK, files and favorites
<joe3k> snikker: but ALL = NOPASSWD: ALL works for me :)
<Admiral_Chicago> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Oli> it's there in some Konqueror profiles but not all.
<bot12gb> #kubuntu-es
<TheGateKeeper> !flash9
<ubotu> You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<TheGateKeeper> Admiral_Chicago, ^^^^
<Legion> !DRM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DRM - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tamacracker> does anyone know the adept file that fetches gmail?
<Oli> How can I show the Konqueror sidebar? It's a sidebar which has amaroK, files and favorites, it's there in some Konqueror profiles but not all.
<snikker> joe3k: yes, maybe we're doing something wrong... but i don't understand what... anyway, thnks for support :)
<Armagguedes> can someone recommend me a desktop file & content search engine, like guggel desktop?
<Legion> I've downloaded the Kubuntu Desktop CD
<Legion> will that work as a live CD aswell?
<Xal> Yes
<joe3k> Xal: worked?
<Xal> No
<Xal> I just cleared the partition table.
<joe3k> ok
<Xal> It still claimed that I didn't edit anything, so I gave up.
<jager> so is sun java in the repositories?  which one?
<joe3k> :-/
<joe3k> gotta go now, bye
<tamacracker> Does anyone know about the universe list?
<Tm_T> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Tm_T> ;)
<tamacracker> thanks :)
<awz> can anybody help me with installing the linux verstion of quake 3 arena
<scott_w|lappy> awz: google quake 3 linux
<awz> i have the file
<scott_w|lappy> there's a guide somewhere on the internet
<awz> its a .zip file
<awz> and i unzipped it according to the guide
<scott_w|lappy> the guide knows all and sees all
<scott_w|lappy> ;)
<awz> now i have a .gz.sh file, but when i click on it, or try to run through the shell, there is a waiting icon, then nothing happens
<bartek> HI!
<awz> and
<awz> when i use the konsole i get an error message
<awz> and i've googled the error message, but no luck for 2 days
<bartek> i have problem with install the mp3 codec ;/
<bartek> i have problem with install the mp3 codec ;/
<bartek> i have problem with install the mp3 codec ;/
<awz> and i just now realised i could use an irc client to find help lol
<bartek> i have problem with install the mp3 codec ;/
<bartek> i have problem with install the mp3 codec ;/
<bartek> i have problem with install the mp3 codec ;/
<bartek> i have problem with install the mp3 codec ;/
<bartek> i have problem with install the mp3 codec ;/
<bartek> i have problem with install the mp3 codec ;/
<bartek> i have problem with install the mp3 codec ;/
<bartek> i have problem with install the mp3 codec ;/
<bartek> i have problem with install the mp3 codec ;/
<bartek> i have problem with install the mp3 codec ;/
<bartek> can enobidy help me??
<BluesKaj> bartek , do you have amarok installed?
<Alter-Ego> how do i upgrade from ubuntu to kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> bartek: install amarok
<BluesKaj> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<TheGateKeeper> Alter-Ego, install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Alter-Ego> after installation, will gnome still be there ?
<TheGateKeeper> yes
<Alter-Ego> but i should be able to remove it right ?
* Alter-Ego wonders if this can be done with a live cd
<TheGateKeeper> you will be able to decide which desktop you want to use
<TheGateKeeper> Alter-Ego, you can not install or uninstall on a livecd
<TheGateKeeper> unless you chroot onto your hdd that is
<Alter-Ego> sure you can, i install programs on livecd version all the time
<Alter-Ego> granted, when you shut down, poof they are gone
<Alter-Ego> but i am experimenting
<TheGateKeeper> download kubuntu livecd then
<Xal2> I wonder if I should try Gentoo again.
<Armagguedes> can someone recommend me a desktop file & content search engine, like guggel desktop?
<Xal2> google desktop?
<brett_> Is the source code availible for all the games that kubuntu lets you install through add/remove programs?
<Armagguedes> Xal2, beagle and so on
<Xal2> Hmm, never thought of a use for something like it.
<Xal2> I use locate.
<TheGateKeeper> brett_, if it's an open source game then yes
<brett_> TheGateKeeper: where can i find the source code if it is? i am interested in the konquest game
<awz> i have an error trying to install linux quake 3 demo
<awz> someone help?
<TheGateKeeper> brett_, hmmm how did I know that was going to be you next question lol
<TheGateKeeper> brett_, sorry I don't know, however...
<TheGateKeeper> brett_, if you google you might be able to find a home sight and from that work out what the dev package is called, or be able to download it from the home site
<TheGateKeeper> s/sight/site
<brett_> TheGateKeeper: thanks
<TheGateKeeper> ooops
<TheGateKeeper> brett_, np :-)
<TheGateKeeper> brett_, probable on sourceforge somewhere, most stuff that is open source seems to have a home there
<Armagguedes> how do i do the initial WINE config?
<brett_> TheGateKeeper: i think i found it
<TheGateKeeper> :-)
<_awz_> gatekeeper
<_awz_> i have a slight problem, that maybe you can fix?
<_awz_> is anybody here good at decifering errors
<_awz_> would be greatly appreciated
#kubuntu 2006-11-18
<TheGateKeeper> is your *.sh script executable ?
<LeeJunFan> _awz_: what's the error?
<_awz_> lejunfan
<_awz_> talk on a private chat wit me
<dragonfly7> Could someone tell me how to get Totem/Xine to play videos without the use of the Graphics card? Mine overheats after a while in full screen, and then my computer crashes.
<TheMole> dragonfly7: what graphics card do you have?
<TheGateKeeper> chmod +rx <scriptname> ??
<TheGateKeeper> dragonfly7, using nvidia?
<dragonfly7> TheMole: A GeForce 440 go. It is from an Inspiron  800o laptop.
<TheMole> Using the nvidia drivers?
<dragonfly7> TheMole: Inspiron 8000*
<LeeJunFan> _awz_: keep it in the channel.
<_awz_> here is the error
<_awz_> awz@Yuki:~$ /home/awz
<_awz_> bash: /home/awz: is a directory
<_awz_> awz@Yuki:~$ sh linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh
<_awz_> kio (KSycoca): Trying to open ksycoca from /var/tmp/kdecache-awz/ksycoca
<_awz_> ScimInputContextPlugin()
<_awz_> konsole: ERROR: can not execute ./linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh
<_awz_> ~ScimInputContextPlugin()
<_bartek_> How i can install mp3 codec????
<_bartek_> How i can install mp3 codec????
<_bartek_> How i can install mp3 codec????
<_bartek_> How i can install mp3 codec????
<_bartek_> How i can install mp3 codec????
<soulrider> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soulrider> and dont spam
<borisyeltsin> man, if only we had a vote system...
<dragonfly7> TheMole:  Yeah, I am using the nVidia drivers. Unfortunatly, I would rather not now, since it keeps dieing. I tried changing the drive to nv in Xorg, but that made the resolution 800*600 pan and scan.
<borisyeltsin> How can I get bartek kicked????
<TheGateKeeper> dragonfly7, use nv instead
<erhanr>  http://www.kde-forum.org/thread.php?threadid=15073   ~ScimInputContextPlugin()
<_bartek_> boris why kicked??
<Tm_T> _bartek_: Stop repeating, that only will get yourself into trouble.
<LeeJunFan> for flooding
<dragonfly7> TheGateKeeper: See above. It makes me have to pan and scan, and changes the resolution to 800.
<_bartek_> sory
<Tm_T> _bartek_: No harm done, just learn from mistakes. ;)
<LeeJunFan> _awz_: not sure what's up with that, try chmod +x linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh then just run it as ./linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh
<TheMole> dragonfly7: I dunno, I'm all out of answers, sorry dude.
<_awz_> thanks man
<TheGateKeeper> dragonfly7, I am using the nv driver, never bother to install the nvidia ones, and I am happily running at 1024 * 768
<LeeJunFan> _awz_: It's hard to say w/o knowing what the script is trying to do but it might be (if you're on edgy) sh (dash) doesn't like that script well. hopefully the script links #!/bin/bash
<dragonfly7> TheMole: Ok, I will try looking around on google. Maybe if I uninstall the nVidia drivers it will force it to the correct resolution.
<TheMole> You will loose all 3d acceleration, though.
<TheGateKeeper> dragonfly7, you need to go into /etc/X11/xorg.conf & modify the settings
<Stev_Linux_kde> quel channel pour Kubuntu en fr ?
<dragonfly7> TheGateKeeper: The thing is, I want to use the card for most things, just not video playback.
<_bartek_> Damn ;/
<TheMole> dragonfly7: I know if you use mplayer you can tell it not to use the card.
<TheMole> Maybe there is an option in xine?
* dragonfly7 looks.
<_bartek_> are winamp, or something like that runing at Ubuntu??
<TheMole> _bartek_: try xmms, looks and acts like winamp.
<_bartek_> thanks
<_awz_> leejunfan, i'm a new linux user, so i dont know what you mean by #!/bin/bash
<_bartek_> TheMole ad how i can install mp3 codec??
<LeeJunFan> _awz_: open the file with nano and look at the first line.
<_awz_> alright
<TheMole> _bartek_: if you install the automatix program that can download it all for you.
<LeeJunFan> _awz_: that line starting with #! tells it what file to use to open the script.
<_bartek_> TheMole i don't have automatix, where i can download it??
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<TheGateKeeper> _bartek_, if you are using the xine engine then install libxine-extacodecs
<_awz_> oh
<TheMole> Oh, there you go then :p
<LeeJunFan> _bartek_: all you have to do to get mp3 working is install libxine-extracodecs
<_bartek_> The Gate Keper i try it but this not runing, i dont know why ;/
<dragonfly7> TheMole: Ok, there is a video driver setting, options include: "auto, aadxr3, dxr3, opengl, fb, sdl" Any of these look familiar?
<LeeJunFan> _bartek_: then you can use amarok to play mp3's which is pretty much (hands down) the best mp3 player there is.
<TheGateKeeper> _bartek_, using amarok?
<_bartek_> yes
<_awz_> i dont think i have nano
<TheGateKeeper> _bartek_, well go into the settings select engines & make sure it's using the xine engine
<_bartek_> LeeJunFan i using amarok but "he" cant open mp's
<TheGateKeeper> amarok settings that is
<TheMole> dragonfly7: I'd try either fb or sdl, not sure what they do though.
<LeeJunFan> _awz_: it's installed by default. at the shell type nano [filename] 
<_awz_> alright
<LeeJunFan> _bartek_: you need to install libxine-extracodecs
<_bartek_> how?
<_bartek_> i a beginner user ;/
<TheGateKeeper> !libxine-extracodecs
<LeeJunFan> !adept | _bartek_
<TheMole> _bartek_: go to the k button, click system and then adept package manager.
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<ubotu> _bartek_: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<TheGateKeeper> _bartek_, you dapper or edgy?
<_bartek_> i using the KPM i download Java and i cant enter the chat ;/
<_bartek_> java's not running ;/
<TheGateKeeper> _bartek_, you using dapper or edgy?
<_awz_> ok i did that
<_awz_> with nano
<TheGateKeeper> ooops
<_bartek_> Ubuntu 5.10
<LeeJunFan> _awz_: what's the first line say?
<_awz_> #! /bin/sh
<LeeJunFan> #!/bin/sh or #!/bin/bash
<LeeJunFan> _awz_: try changing to #!/bin/bash and run the script again.
<LeeJunFan> ctrl-x to quit with option to save
<_awz_> how do i change it
<dragonfly7> ThwMole" I will try fb now.
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<_bartek_> TheGateKeeper i have instaled Macromedia FP only.. other files "not running" or i cant install this :)
<LeeJunFan> _awz_: type it in.
<TheGateKeeper> _bartek_, when did you install Ubuntu 5.10 ?
<_bartek_> from CD
<Xal2> when?
<Xal2> lol
<TheGateKeeper> :-)
<_bartek_> damn, my english i so easy ;/
<_awz_> ok i changed it
<_awz_> now just re-run it like normal?
<_bartek_> ..
<nickie> salut stevy
<LeeJunFan> _awz_: yeah
<Stev_Linux_kde> nikie c juste du Anglish
<Stev_Linux_kde> c plate mais c comme ca
<nickie> j'ai vue
<Stev_Linux_kde> :)
<_bartek_> i install my Kubuntu 3 days ago..
<LeeJunFan> _awz_: ./[filename] 
<LeeJunFan> _awz_: or bash [filename] 
<_awz_> uh, well, it didnt work, and now when i nano again, there is nothing there
<_bartek_> its that correct ??
<nickie> pas grave j'adore pas ce genre de truc
<Stev_Linux_kde> SVP Nickie rejoin #kubuntu.fr.org :0
<_bartek_> TheGateKeeper 3 days ago..
<LeeJunFan> _awz_: nothing there? you sure you got the filename right?
<_awz_> yah, i got it right, nevermind its there
<TheGateKeeper> cat /proc/version  <--- put that into konsol and paste the output
<TheGateKeeper> _bartek_, ^^^
<_bartek_> ok
<_awz_> ok, it doesnt work still
<Stev_Linux_kde> Scusse nikie #kubuntu-fr
<_bartek_> Linux version 2.6.12-9-386 (buildd@rothera) (gcc version 3.4.5 20050809 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 3.4.4-6ubuntu8)) #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005
<LeeJunFan> _awz_: same errors?
<TheGateKeeper> _bartek_, damn wrong one try: cat /etc/issue
<_awz_> yes
<_bartek_> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger"
<LeeJunFan> _awz_: hrm, sorry. I'd have to take a look at the script to figure it out.
<TheGateKeeper> _bartek_, and you are still trying to set it up correct?
<_bartek_> yes
<_bartek_> maybe toy knows the some commands to install the mp3 codec??
<_bartek_> *you
<TheGateKeeper> _bartek_, ok what I would do is at least upgrade to dapper or install edgy
<Stev_Linux_kde> barkek Xmms
<Stev_Linux_kde> download too sinaptic paket installer
<_bartek_> dont opening ;/
<TheGateKeeper> _bartek_,   you can install update-manager & press the button to upgrade to dapper
<jhondoe> browse aptitude and search
<_bartek_> ok how i can do this??
<_bartek_> download from NET??
<TheGateKeeper> _bartek_, or you download either dapper or edgy & start again
<jhondoe> shell --- aptitude
<jhondoe> and search "codec"
<TheGateKeeper> _bartek_, it's up to you
<jhondoe> if don't work...i'm a monkey ;p
<Stev_Linux_kde> barkek install directely  paket menager download
<TheGateKeeper> to install update manage then just enter apt-get install update-manager
<Stev_Linux_kde> je suis pourie en ang mais pas grave  :P
<_bartek_> E: Nie udao si otworzy pliku blokady /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Brak dostpu)
<_bartek_> E: Nie udao si zablokowa katalogu list
<_bartek_> ;/
<TheGateKeeper> _bartek_, I have collected a bunch of usefull stuff & put it here: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/%28k%29ubuntunotes
<TheGateKeeper> I got to do sleep but will be back in here tomorrow
<_bartek_> ok
<_bartek_> good night
<bubu1uk> anyone know bout some good organizer, calendar etc. application, suite on linux except koganizer?
<_bartek_> i dont ;/
<TheGateKeeper> _bartek_, good night (others might be able to help but I would at least upgrade to dapper one way or another)
<_bartek_> C'YA
<_bartek_> thanks
<TheGateKeeper> np :-)
<_bartek_> C'YA ALL !
<icheyne> hi all. In www.ubuntuguide.org they mention two ways to get java - "How to install J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE)" and "How to install JRE v5.0 Update 9". What is the difference?
<Admiral_Chicago> TheGateKeeper: i know how to install flash
<totolezero> hello
<TheGateKeeper> n8 all
<totolezero> hello
<totolezero> !
<erhanr> hello totolezero
<totolezero> hello
<totolezero> how you doin ?
<yeti> is there any really good DJing software for linux?
<[GuS] > Guys... Xchat systray does not work in AMD64 with Beryl... but works perfect in I386 version
<[GuS] > the systray does not dock into the bar
<[GuS] > just stay as another window
<[GuS] > and... the systray has no transparent BG
<Admiral_Chicago> [GuS] : have you tried #ubuntu-xgl
<Admiral_Chicago> or filing a bug report
<[GuS] > i do not use XGL :)
<[GuS] > and this does not happen with i386 as i say...
<Sanne> yeti: check http://www.linux-sound.org/ and http://ubuntustudio.org/ and ubuntustudio on ubuntuforums and #lad here on freenode ;)
<[GuS] > another thing that this... is the PNG image... that has not transparente BG (and in i386, has trasn. BG)
<Sanne> yeti: oh, and of yourse #ubuntustudio also here on freenode
<yeti> Sanne: ok, thx :)
<Sanne> yeti: you're welcome
<[GuS] > i downloaded Xchat source tocompile again and check if the transparente BG on .PNG (systray) icon patch was applied... and yes it was
<jdfellow> i have a question perhaps a strange one anyone game?
<jdfellow> regarding russian fonts
<jdfellow> need help with an experiment please
<jdfellow> maybe kubuntu related am not sure what is going on...
<jmichaelx> could anyone who is able to view the news clips from Yahoo! in edgy with FF2.0 / mplayer plugin please tell me how you got it to work? (if anyone has it working at all)
<jmichaelx> they worked fine in dapper
<larss0n> My frostwire wont connect, anyone got the same problem ???
<larss0n> My frostwire wont connect, anyone got the same problem ???
<james_> how do i get my nicknames to sign out when they get stuck in here? lol
<Raven301> james_: /ghost nickname password
<james_> Raven301: ty
<larss0n> My frostwire wont connect, anyone got the same problem ???
<larss0n> My frostwire wont connect, anyone got the same problem ???
<Raven301> james_: but don't do it in a channel
<Raven301> np
<james_> Raven301: it said "ghost ubknown command"
<james_> i'm in konversation
<james_> unknown*
<Raven301> jmichaelx: /msg NickServ GHOST nickname [password] 
<jmichaelx> Raven301: thanks again
<Raven301> np
<jmichaelx> could anyone who is able to view the news clips from Yahoo! in edgy with FF2.0 / mplayer plugin please tell me how you got it to work? (if anyone has it working at all)
<omicron_> hi there. i had to repartition and reformat my ipod nano as well as putting the firmware back on place again. I partitioned as follows: sda1 (notype) sda2(fat32). it is recognized by kubuntu and by amarok 1.44 as well.  now I am transferring mp3s on the ipod and its horribly slow... do you have any ideas what went wrong?
<jmichaelx> they work in dapper. i am wondering if it is the mplayer build used in edgy??
<Eeyore-Jr> can the printer que hang
<Eeyore-Jr> ?
<seraphangel> out of edgy or dapper is either more stable than the other?
<Healot> Eeyore-Jr: deadblock of printing que can happen sometimes, mostly hardware problem
<Eeyore-Jr> how do you clear or restart the que ?
<Healot> pause the job, fix/check the printer, resume printing, really depends on what's the situation there
<Eeyore-Jr> from the cli ?
<Healot> or you can delete the job, resend it back to print que, change the priority maybe?
<Healot> i have no idea on how to do that, use the print manager << I can do this
<Eeyore-Jr> well, the printer has been deleted, readded, the que cleared, etc.
* Eeyore-Jr has been using a gui too long to remember the cli commands
<Healot> you need to delete the printer (driver)?
<cellofellow> http://school-at-home.blogspot.com
<cellofellow> anyone who cares here?
<cellofellow> anyone is welcome to read that.
<cellofellow> =->
<larss0n> My frostwire wont connect, anyone got the same problem ???
<larss0n> My frostwire wont connect, anyone got the same problem ???
<Healot> nay, I don't use Fw
<larss0n> what does you use then ?
<Healot> cellofellow: you're a homeschool?
<Healot> larss0n: i don't do p2p religiously, just your regular Brahm cohen's Bittorrent client
<larss0n> okey
<larss0n> Anyone know the name of pinks new album ^
<Healot> larss0n: you music pirate :)
<erhanr> larss0n: pink   "im not dead" ?
<cellofellow> Healot: oh, yes
<jager> so i installed ndisgtk to manage my evil dlink wifi card
<jager> driver is installed
<jager> but when i click configure network it says
<jager> Failed to open device
<jager> sh: network-admin: not found
<jager> where do i find network-admin?
<jager> this is a fresh install of kubuntu edgy
<jager> i assume it's looking for a gnome tool
<jager> anyone know which?
<Healot> !find knetwork-manager
<ubotu> Package/file knetwork-manager does not exist in edgy
<Healot> damn... good luck
<jager> !find network-manager
<ubotu> Found: knetworkmanager, network-manager, network-manager-dev, network-manager-gnome, network-manager-pptp
<jager> dammit
<jager> knetworkmanager doesn't see it :(
<jager> fral
<vieira> hi, can any one help me with crontab?
<vieira> i've put a program to execute in the crontab, but doesn't starts
<vieira> any ideias why it appens!?
<erhanr> vieira: u sure did you write right time ?
<vieira> i think so
<vieira> it's amule
<vieira> erhanr: i've lanch the app
<vieira> erhanr: put in the command the path to amule and choose every day 00:55, but didn't lunch it
<Admiral_Chicago> i edited a partition table to have /ldev/hda1 and a free space
<erhanr> vieira: . /bin/sh -c where_your_amule .did you try it ?
<vieira> nopes
<Admiral_Chicago> now the installer is asking me for a mount point and partition
<Admiral_Chicago> is it just blank on both of them?
<vieira> erhanr: going to do it now
<vieira> erhanr: but when i open the app to manage the cron tab, if i select run it starts
<vieira> erhanr: nopes :(
<erhanr> vieira:  can you open other program with cron ?
<vieira> erhanr: i've tried to open firefox didn't work either :/
<erhanr> well i just use cron by console
<vieira> erhanr: i think that not the problem
<vieira> erhanr: i'll do it by console
<VooXo> hi all
<VooXo> my question isn't really related to kubuntu, but i didn't know who other to ask:
<VooXo> when I enter at commands in extra settings (in windows), how do i separate them if i have more then 1 at command?
<VooXo> *in modem extra settings
<VooXo> ?
<vieira> erhanr: same problem shell but didn't work
<VooXo> anyone...? o_O
<erhanr> cron is it workin?
<VooXo> damn
<vieira> vieira@vieira-desktop:/$ crontab -l
<vieira> 55 0 * * *      /usr/bin/amule
<vieira> erhanr: didn't start
<erhanr> cron daemon workin?
<vieira> erhanr: how can i check it!?
<vieira> erhanr: how can i check it!?
<tobias_> gerr
<tobias_> kubuntus compressing program sucks, it spends a million years making a little zip file of one damn album in mp3
<larson9999> that would be true for most people
<tobias_> Im so frustrated
<tobias_> :)
<tobias_> how can i spread my illegally obtained music to my friends in a simple and easy manner with such obstacles in my way!
<tobias_> someone would probably advice nicotine
<vieira> hi, can any one help me with crontab?
<robotgeek> vieira: sure
<vieira> i've put a program to execute in the crontab, but doesn't starts
<tobias_> if only all my friends used linux
<vieira> robotgeek: it's amule
<robotgeek> vieira: check the path, you probably want complete path
<robotgeek> tobias_: what compression?
<tobias_> robotgeek: zip
<robotgeek> tobias_: ask them to get winrar, it opens any damn thing
<robotgeek> or 7zip
<vieira> robotgeek: 10 1 * * *      /usr/bin/amule
<vieira> robotgeek: i've the full path
<tobias_> robotgeek: aah, they might have winrar, it opens the linux compression format? (tar.gz)
<robotgeek> tobias_: yup
<tobias_> robotgeek: thanx!
<robotgeek> vieira: is it not a gui client?
<robotgeek> vieira: i am not sure how gui clients work with X, my guess is that is your issue
<arriesp> ola
<robotgeek> vieira: i mean, gui clients in cron
<vieira> robotgeek: i've did it from shell and gui
<robotgeek> vieira: yes, but when you are running a cron job, X is not necessarily up
<vieira> robotgeek: i now how to edit cron by shell, but progs don't start
<vieira> robotgeek: i'm missing something?
<robotgeek> vieira: moment
<erhanr> sorry .i wasnt here
<vieira> robotgeek: X is the kde desktop!?
<vieira> robotgeek: oki
<vieira> robotgeek: just for remark if a open the gui and choose run now it start
<robotgeek> vieira: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185993&highlight=cron
<Rythan> I have a question about an ATI All-In-Wonder (8500) and TVtime, can anybody assist, please
<robotgeek> Rythan: dont ask to ask, just ask
<tobias_> is there someway I can make holding my mouse over a folder show how many mb's are being kept inside the folder?
<Rythan> Heh @ robotgeek ... okay
<tobias_> or even right clicking and clicking something
<robotgeek> tobias_: right click + properties + calculate
<tobias_> I feel like such a n00b
<tobias_> aha
<tobias_> thanx!
<tobias_> :D
<Rythan> ATI All-In-Wonder (8500) and TVtime I get /dev/video0 no such device -- so ... can I get this to work
<tobias_> it works
<Rythan> I am not sure where to start
<intelikey> !ati | Rythan
<ubotu> Rythan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<robotgeek> Rythan: i think i saw something on the tvtime wikie about ati cards and some overlays, but i might be wrong
<intelikey> been there ?
<Rythan> No, not yet ... I was looking for a source, thx intelikey
<Rythan> And thx robotgeek
<robotgeek> Rythan: also chk tvtime wiki/faq
<uri> Hey, I'm looking for a decent software synthesizer for Ubuntu/Kubuntu, something maybe along the lines of Fruity Loops Studio. I haven't really had any luck finding one.
<robotgeek> isn't there a ubuntustudio.com, that might have good background info
<Rythan> I will robotgeek
<Sanne> uri: there are some apps in the works, but it's not yet as integrated all-in-one like fruity. There are http://lmms.sourceforge.net/ and http://wired.epitech.net/ being developed currently, and also a new buzz clone: http://trac.zeitherrschaft.org/zzub/wiki/AldrinScreenshots
<uri> robotgeek and Sanne: thanks! i'm checking it out now
<Sanne> uri: commercial energyXT will be out for Linux soon, beta is announced for december, if you don't oppose closed source: http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=36
<tobias_> robotgeek: it doesnt want to compress for some reason, it just says it is compressing for a long time, but when i look for the file it is not there hmmm
<robotgeek> tobias_: how are you compressing?
<tobias_> robotgeek: I right click and then i choose the compress function with the standard filename
<tobias_> from konqueror
<paul_> anyone compiled and run tork on kubuntu edgy?
<uri> Sanne: :D if i can create music with it, i'm happy
<robotgeek> tobias_: okay, so what is the issue. it does not show up where?
<tobias_> robotgeek: in konqueror
<Sanne> uri: then definitely check it out when it's ready, it's a very nice application, and not too expensive.
<tobias_> robotgeek: in the place where it should be I guess
<tobias_> robotgeek: Im not really sure it compressed it either
<robotgeek> tobias_: it hshould be right where you right clicked, refresh maybe
<vieira> robotgeek: can't put it to work
<tobias_> robotgeek: oki
<ademan_> what's the name of the KDE rss reader?
<robotgeek> ademan_: akregator
<uri> Sanne: cool, thanks! hey, on the lmms download page, i see several different options. should i just do the lmms_0.1.2-1_i386.deb?
<ademan_> thanks robotgeek
<Sanne> uri: no, if you don't want to build it yourself, just use the ubuntu deb from the repositories.
<uri> Sanne: hah, duh, thanks
<Sanne> uri: it's in universe
<tobias_> robotgeek: aah, I think maybe its because of the dual filesystem of kubuntu, it seems there are two different kinds of adresses, one is the "/media/stordisk/" the other is "media:/hda6" could this be the issue?
<erhanr> vieira: try  $ sudo /etc/init.d/cron restart   then
<tobias_> robotgeek: what i mean is both adresses lead the same place, but some programs dont understand
<erhanr> again edit crontab time your program
<uri> Sanne: what does that mean? (still a newbie, :D )
<robotgeek> tobias_: sorry, not sure what is wrong
<tobias_> robotgeek: oki, thanx for the help though :)
<vieira> robotgeek: i've put this in my corntab : export DISPLAY=:0 && /usr/bin/amule
<vieira> robotgeek: it's ok!?
<Sanne> !repos > uri
<tobias_> robotgeek: I Found the file!
<vieira> robotgeek: restart did not work
<robotgeek> vieira: i would giess so
<Sanne> uri: did you get a message from ubotu?
<vieira> :8
<uri> Sanne: yeah, thanks
<robotgeek> vieira: not sure, soryr
<Sanne> uri: :)
<vieira> robotgeek: okis thnks
<erhanr> if cron restart didnt work its weird
<intelikey> mmm without specifing a user won't cron run that as root ?
<tobias_> are there free servers that work with linux, I mean like quickshare etc?
<tobias_> I cant get quickshare to work
<intelikey> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<tobias_> trying to upload the file I just compressed
<intelikey> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<intelikey> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<tobias_> aha
<intelikey> !ssh
<seraphangel> !NTFS
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<tobias_> hmmm
<seraphangel> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<tobias_> quicksharing.com is what I meant, its like this place where I can upload up to 500 mbs and share the url with my friends
<tobias_> but firefox wont work with it
<tobias_> I probably need something
<intelikey> oh web space....
<erhanr> cya
<tobias_> yay
<tobias_> it looks pretty nifty and its free so I want to use it in linux
<der_steppenwolf> hi, why i have the version 0.12.3 of kopete in kubuntu, but as official releases i only find till version 0.12.2?
<vieira> robotgeek: now gives me a error on gui "An error occurred while updating crontab."
<intelikey> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 6825 kB, installed size 18932 kB
<tobias_> aha
<vieira> robotgeek: do u now whats tyhe problem!?
<tobias_> kopete rox
<der_steppenwolf> ubotu: yes, i know that, but i wanted to know why the difference in the enumeration of packages...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes, i know that, but i wanted to know why the difference in the enumeration of packages... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robotgeek> vieira: hmm, not sure. sorry!
<vieira> oki
<der_steppenwolf> oops, hehe
<intelikey> der_steppenwolf we've all dont that.... :)
<vieira> robotgeek: ei it worked now
<intelikey> der_steppenwolf i don't know why the sub-version strings don't match.
<vieira> robotgeek: i've closed all shell and the cron gui and the app opened
<kdw_>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY wdkchat
<robotgeek> vieira: great :)
<der_steppenwolf> ok, thanks intelikey
<robotgeek> kdw_: you might want to change your password :)
<vieira> robotgeek: thnks, i'm sure that the export was missing
<intelikey> kdw_ might want to use a different pass-phrase now that you've shown everyone
<intelikey> yeah what robotgeek said.
<kdw_> doh! thanks all -- too much distraction here
<robotgeek> hmm, i've done that before, kdw_ . but now, irssi takes care of all the passwords :)
<kdw_> hmmm he/i didn't change passwds....
<robotgeek> intelikey: bad behaviour :)
<intelikey> oh i know.  but two people told him....
<intelikey> </shrugs>
<tobias_> I think quicksharing is working now! :D
<tobias_> I used konqueror without knowing, but in firefox it seems to work, Im just uploading a giant file
<Omnifrog> is there anything odd i should know about installing firefox in dapper manually?
<seraphangel> anyone else have kubuntu mess there display up? im haveing to go as big as the settings will allow since the fonts are so damn big
<seraphangel> odd?
<intelikey> manually as in from source ?
<seraphangel> firefox is easy to install
<seraphangel> but dont need to manually
<Eeyore-Jr> yes, why would you want to do that ?
<tobias_> adept
<tobias_> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Omnifrog> ok, whats the best way?
<tobias_> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Omnifrog> ah
<tobias_> XD
* Omnifrog reads
<tobias_> omnifrog: adept rox
<seraphangel> anyone had that prob or know how to fix it?
<tobias_> omnifrog: its why I love kubuntu
<Omnifrog> im using synaptic but FF2.0 wasnt listed
<tobias_> omnifrog: you just run this adept program and suddenly you can install a whole bunch of stuff
<arriesp> xao
<intelikey> seraphangel kcontrol  set the fonts.
<Omnifrog> is adept better then syaptic?
<tobias_> omnifrog: I think so
<Hawkwind> Omnifrog: It's a matter of personal opinion really
<Sanne> Omnifrog: matter of preference, I guess
<intelikey> seraphangel you can set size for all fonts or indavidual or font face...   lots of options.
<Hawkwind> Omnifrog: I personally don't believe in GUI package managers.  The CLI versions just simply work
<tobias_> GUI rox!
<tobias_> without GUI where would I be
<Omnifrog> i like apt-get but sometimes im just to lazy
<tobias_> out in the wilderness hugging trees thats where
<Sanne> Omnifrog: Synaptic has a nice install history, that's why I use it.
<Omnifrog> apt-get is good when i know exactly what i want
<tobias_> Adept allways works, it installs, it uninstalls, it rox
<intelikey> "<Omnifrog> i like apt-get but sometimes im just to lazy"  <--- in truth. i find that i actually spend more time looking for and installing through a gui than cli   same is true for several things not just package management.
<Hawkwind> Adept doesn't allow you to upgrade properly though. That's a documented fact
<intelikey> Omnifrog when i have time to kill i do things the gui way....  :)
<tobias_> intelikey: but what about us who dont know what we want before we find it in adept? hohum? I use to search for games and stuff
<tklich> hello
<Sanne> tobias_: apt-cache search searchterm
<Omnifrog> adept doesn't show firefox 2.0 either. just 1.5
<Sanne> tobias_: or packages.ubuntu.com
<Hawkwind> Omnifrog: 2.0 is in Edgy, not dapper
<tobias_> sanne: Ill try that someday..
<intelikey> tobias_ apt-cache search "string to look for"
<Omnifrog> oh :(
<tobias_> those things look like commands to type in some console thing,
<Omnifrog> ok, baack to manual install
<tklich> my wireless adapter quits responding to the internet at random times
<tobias_> I dont like console thing
<tklich> is it trying to find an IP every so often?
<Sanne> I like that you can simulate installs with 'apt-get -s install packagename'
<Hawkwind> tobias_: You don't like it because you don't know how to use it effectively
<tobias_> it makes me feel sad when I have to communicate with my computer using commands
<Hawkwind> tobias_: If you learned it, you'd use it more and like it, guaranteed
<tobias_> much better clicking on stuff
<tobias_> oki
<tobias_> but how do I make other people like it
<intelikey> tobias_ ok.  so now we're even.  i don't much like pointy clicky thingies :)
<Hawkwind> Ah, windows user mentality with that
<Sanne> tobias_: well, I guess we all did learn how to type, didn't we? ;)
<tobias_> Im a sworn kubuntu recruiter
<tobias_> I do not wish to tell people that gUI is not good, cus GUI is what people want! GUI TO THE PEOPLE!
<tobias_> :D
<tobias_> I love kubuntu cus of the pointy clicky guithingies
* Sanne just can't understand the fear of the cli. It's just like using a typewriter, after all, sorta.
<intelikey> tobias_ :)
<tobias_> :)
<Sanne> besides, too much clicking gives you repetitive strain injury.
<unix_infidel> GUI's are just an abstraction.  No user SHOULD be expected to learn to operate the CLI on a Desktop OS.  Show them how to properly use software to their comfort level.
<tobias_> I spent about 15 years of my life pointing and clicking in bill gates os of satanism, I need to gui
<unix_infidel> IF they are comfortable firing up Konsole every so often, great.  If not, you need to adapt.  That's how you recruit, be adaptive.
<intelikey> Sanne and once a person learns a little about *nix nominclature logic kinda takes over.   ls = list  rm = remove  cp = copy   and on and on.....
<tobias_> unix_infidel: I adept!
<intelikey> want find something     find / -name something
<Sanne> intelikey: yeah, at least one can hope this should happen ;)
<intelikey> :)
<tobias_> :)
<tobias_> I am much smarter than I type
<Sanne> tobias_: :)
<unix_infidel> Most people dont care about the difference b/w forward and backslashes, they want content, and they want it now.  You get paid to be adaptive, or you care enough to do it pro bono.
<tobias_> Im free
<tobias_> I mean, Im ..pro bono...
<paul_> hmm when I type find tork it comes up with no result #~~~YET I know I have it in my file system
<unix_infidel> tobias_: If you are really sincere in your efforts I honestly commend you and wish there were more people promoting the OS like you.
<unix_infidel> paul_: man find.
<tobias_> unix_infidel: thanx :)
<paul_> find is pretty dumb as a desktop search tool IMHO
<unix_infidel> youll see there are search parameters for case sensitive and insensitive searches.
<unix_infidel> There are gui front ends that are much better.
<unix_infidel> OR you could develop your own find tool :)
<tobias_> this channel is one of the things I use as a reason for using ubuntu\kubuntu, cus user support for free is something really cool
<Sanne> paul_: there's locate, much faster, but the database needs to be updated from time to time.
<paul_> hmm anything to rival google desktop would be good
<unix_infidel> paul_: there is.
<intelikey> actually i have a confession.  about 3/4 years ago i made the statement "i'm a gui kind of guy"  to a fellow that was telling me i should learn a little about the linux cli    the smart-elic  said "that's ok you'll get over that :)"     i thought to myself not likely.  but, in fact it wasn't 6 months and the damage had already been done...   i have linux boxes around here that don't even have X installed. and don't need i
<unix_infidel> Less innovative algorithms, but just as good.
<DadanHappy> i'm still didn't understand, ubuntu comunity and the others opensource comunity, they spend time to develop this system, but they released to public for free, so where they get money
<tobias_> hehe
<tobias_> dadanhappy: a nice guy in space sent the money
<DadanHappy> :)
<unix_infidel> DadanHappy: well funding comes from somewhere.  That's a given.
<paul_> money=support maybe
<unix_infidel> DadanHappy: but the premise is that information belongs to everyone, if you innovate, you make money.
<unix_infidel> However, you make less money than if you innovate and dont tell anyone how you did it.  Sorta like, "If you give a man a fish...."
<Sanne> DadanHappy: it's another business model, they don't believe in closed source applications business models, but hope to earn money by providing support.
<unix_infidel> The BSD model is a bit more dogmatic imho,  not sure if its superior :)
<intelikey> DadanHappy most develop linux in their "free time"  because they like linux and (most) of the people using it....   it's a gratify'ing  'i can do something good' sort of thing.
<intelikey> not all of course ^
<paul_> I think Qudos has more to play than the good of man
<Alter-Ego> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<DadanHappy> hmm
<Sanne> DadanHappy: and also, it's a good thing for humanity as a whole, because closing off knowledge wouldn't bring us further, but sharing it does. It is dearly needed in this time, in my opinion.
<DadanHappy> i c
<intelikey> Sanne imo 2
<Sanne> intelikey: :)
<intelikey> call it a religion if you will, but there are open source zealots out there.
<tobias_> dadanhappy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<tobias_> :D
<intelikey> rms who ?
<Sanne> intelikey: of yourse there are. You get those kind of people everywhere, regardless of cause.
<tobias_> Sanne: Im a vegan too
<intelikey> travold ?
<intelikey> errr does that have an s on it ?
<tobias_> ok, im a little drunk, maybe i shouldnt hang in this channel while drunk
<paul_> I am a mekon
<Sanne> tobias_: that's ok ;). I'm a half veggie with the occasional fish and milk, but I applaud you for being vegan.
<tobias_> sanne: cool :)
<paul_> tofu and soya ewww
<Sanne> tobias_: I also catch spiders and other critters and bring them outside :)
<tobias_> sanne: you got viana cheese that melts! they dont sell it in norway...
<tobias_> sanne: me too!
<Sanne> tobias_: viana? What's that?
<tobias_> sanne: its a german brand with the best burgers\soy products
<paul_> although if i had to kill my own meat I would be a vegaterian
<Sanne> tobias_: really? I'm german, but haven't heard of them. Will investigate.
<tobias_> sanne: its totally vegan and they also got the only vegan cheese i heard of that melts
<Sanne> tobias_: sounds good!
<intelikey> hmmm don't guess i'd be welcome in that circut.   (follower of nymrod, the mighty hunter)
<paul_> But hey I think those animals died in vien if I didnt eat them
<tobias_> sanne: Ive havent tried it cause they dont sell it in norway
<Sanne> tobias_: http://www.viana.com/ :)
<tobias_> sanne: but i reeeeally want that cheese, they got all the other stuff here
<tobias_> sanne: yeah :)
<tobias_> sanne: tofuvillage!
<paul_> the only meat a vegan can eat is plecenta
<paul_> plecenta pie
<intelikey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Sanne> tobias_: I'll check out my local health food store for viana products.
<Xal2> lol
<tobias_> sanne: you will love them guaranteed, and if u ever come to trondheim you should stop by at UFFA I make food there every wednesday and thursday :)
<Sanne> tobias_: haha will do :)
<Xal2> Hmm that's disgusting. I feel that your comment was very family unfriendly.
<Xal2> I request that paul_ is banned from the channel for being familialy unfriendly >_<
<paul_> hmm I am merely stating fact in no way was any of my language offensive
<Sanne> of course we are horribly off topic by now ;)
<intelikey> ahh that started about an hour ago
<tobias_> ;)
<paul_> anyone compiled tork on kubuntu ?
<intelikey> i try not to !offtopic people unless there are others asking for help....
<faderhval> how do i defrag on linux??
<Sanne> intelikey: thank you :)
<intelikey> seems silly to me to have a silent channel and not be allowed to say som offtopic things.
<rexbron> I have a question, how would I have my server at home ssh into my webserver and do an rsync backup and automate the whole process?
<intelikey> som ?
<intelikey> sum ?
<intelikey> some  that's it.
<paul_> some
<Sanne> faderhval: you don't have to, generally
<faderhval> its an NTFS drive
<intelikey> faderhval do that from windows.
<faderhval> i dont have windows...
<Sanne> faderhval: you can't defrag ntfs from linux, as far as I know you shouldn't even try to write to it.
<intelikey> faderhval then why the ntfs ?
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<paul_> its ok to write to NTFS through samba though yes?
<intelikey> pull the fuse on it.
<intelikey> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<faderhval> because i have about 300gb of important work related data... and i just changed to linux 2 days ago havent had the chance to move the data yet :)
<faderhval> i use the ntfs-3g driver to mount the NTFS drives
<faderhval> there have been no problems so far... but the write speed to the disks are a bit slow and on the NTFS-3g homepage they say a defrag might help :)
<paul_> if its just DATA on NTFS then there wont be much need for defrag
<tobias_> what is the "feisty fawn 7.04" release of ubuntu, is it out?
<faderhval> just thought i would give it a try :)
<tobias_> is ubuntu releasing stuff before kubuntu?
<intelikey> faderhval i wouldn't advise trusting important data to an ntfs that only linux accesses   you should try to impliment a plan to migrate that data to safer quarters.  i would sujest backups as well.  although 300g would take several dvd-r  one might be well advised to invest in a second hd.
<faderhval> the new drives are already orderd :)
<deema> anybody here use islsm?
<intelikey> tobias_ kubuntu is ubuntu
<Sanne> tobias_: it's the next ubuntu version, due 04 2007 ;)
<tobias_> ahh :D
<tobias_> thanx
<tamacracker> islsm?
<Sanne> can't pronounce it, won't use it (lol)
<intelikey> tobias_ kubuntu is ubuntu base with kde  xubuntu is ubuntu base with xfce4   ubuntu is ubuntu base with gnome       each having a selection of apps that "are supposed" to work well with the respective desktop environment.
<paul_> I got a usb 2.0 ide h/d  caddy V good for backing up and tranfering data
<tamacracker> how can it be both usb and ide?..
<Sanne> but appearantly, it works: http://islsm.org/apache2-default/ (ROFL)
<tobias_> intellikey: cool, I put xubuntu on this old computer at UFFA, cus the computer there sux, its mainly used for playing music for the cafe, and at home I got my computer with a kubuntu version that is nice, cus the ubuntu cd was scratchy
<tamacracker> sanne... what is that?
<paul_> it plugs into USB and accepts IDE drives
<intelikey> tamacracker the usb cradle provides the ide interface.
<tamacracker> oh yeah
<Sanne> tamacracker: if I knew... deema asked about islsm
<tamacracker> make an internet
<tamacracker> internal
<tamacracker> into an external
<tamacracker> got it.
<tobias_> intellikey; so im just using kubuntu cus its the first thing that struck me from the linux thingie, kind of like flypaper
<tobias_> intellikey: but it rox
<paul_> also caddy better than a usb thumb drive for booting OS on USB
<paul_> amazed though at how cheap 2gb + thumb drives are, 29 in UK
<paul_> I remeber storage being 1 per mb
<tamacracker> that makes no sense.
<intelikey> tobias_ i use a p1-mmx 100mhz box with ubuntu base on it.  linux flys if you don't overload it with gui algarythms, even on older hardware.   i also have a nec ultra-lite versa notebook  486 dx  33mhz  with 16m ram 125m hdd   i installed linux on it too... :)
<tamacracker> so you're sayin at one point someone was payin 2,000 for a 2gb usb thumb drive?
<tobias_> :D
<tobias_> wow
<unix_infidel> intelikey: LOL, most routers use half the power and are twice as powerful.
<paul_> nahhh u couldnt buy  a drive that size back then  lol
<tobias_> its been so long since i heard "486"
<tamacracker> lol tobias
<intelikey> :)
<paul_> hard drive was 1 per MB
<Sanne> bye all
<tobias_> ye sanne
<tobias_> +b
<paul_> moores law still holds true
<intelikey> +b sanne  ???  :)
<tobias_> lol
<tobias_> I meant "bye sanne"
<coreymon77> !seen Lapper
<ubotu> I last saw Lapper (n=Lapper@wikimedia/lapper) 2h 29m 32s ago, quiting: "/'"
<tobias_> not "ye sanne"
<intelikey> ah :)
<iain> I'm trying to burn a disc with very long file names.  How long can Windows read?
<paul_> 256 characters
<iain> If I choose the 103 chars option will it work?
<paul_> probably
<iain> Oh, thanks
<unix_infidel> iain: you arent limited by what windwow can read its the max the cd can handle.
<intelikey> is it 256 for iso9660 ?
<shulman> hi all -- I came across a strange problem in OO Writer -- It doesn't seem to want to open whole RTF files that are very large. It will only read in the first 18k words.
<unix_infidel> windows*
<vieira> ei
<intelikey> i'd have to google it.  but don't want to.  i think iso9660 is where the limit comes in.
<vieira> how can i see a divx in kubuntu? how can i install the codecs?
<tobias_> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vieira> is it possible
<tobias_> I use vlc
<intelikey> 100 or so limit or you break iso
<tobias_> vieria: use adept to get "vlc", use vlc to view anything!
<paul_> laws are meant to be broken :)
<tobias_> vieria: at least I think so
<intelikey> paul but if you intend for other os's to read it you need to "NOT" break iso on it.
<tobias_> wow I just discovered the "tab" function
<intelikey> lol
<tobias_> I can start the name of someone and then click tab
<tobias_> and there it will be
<intelikey> tobias_ welcome to linux.  for my next trick....
<tobias_> intelikey: thanx :D
<paul_> i c thnx for info, your obviously a wiser man than I on these things
<intelikey> tobias_ now open konsole, type upda   and hit tab two times.
<tobias_> intelikey: oki!
<paul_> is it possible to hold a modicum of the sum knowledge of computers, its a vast subject, or does one strive to specialise rather than become a master of all
<tobias_> intelikey: it went "BEEP!" and it says "update"
<intelikey> tobias_ tab completion can be expanded greatly in the konsole but enabling bash_completion
<intelikey> tobias_ but also gave a list of update-whats
<tobias_> intelikey: hmmm, it didnt maybe something is strange
<paul_> is a jack of all better than a master of non
<tobias_> intelikey: nvm! it did!
<paul_> hmm
<intelikey> tobias_ the list will be just above...
<tobias_> intelikey: what do I do with them?
<paul_> non=one
<tobias_> tobiwan :) nice nick
<tobias_> err
<paul_> obviously the town was not big enough fro the two of you
<intelikey> tobias_ you would select the next char of the command you wanted and continue   it real handy on completing file names    example: cp /usr/share/doc/vi[tab] /chan[tab]  .   would expand the name of the file for you and help you find the change.log for vim       that's just an example.
<tobias_> aha!
<tobias_> thanx intelikey!!!
<tobias_> wow it like completed your nick in the middle of the text i was writing
<trappist> ah, I remember the day I discovered tab completion
<tobias_> T3hWiz0rd: Firetechc WerdnaDesktop Admiral_Chicago
<tobias_> Im completing all nicks!
<tobias_> tab is nice
<intelikey> tobias_ and if you enabled bash_completion even second stage completions work pertty well   example; modprobe snd-a[tab]   would list the sound drivers that begin with a  such as ac97
<tobias_> how do i enable bash completion?
<intelikey> helps in finding command options on some apps ...  very intuitive.
<intelikey> tobias_ for one user edit .bashrc  and if it doesn't already have it commented out then add  [ -f /etc/bash_completion ]  && . /etc/bash_completion       if it does have it just remove the # from in front of it.
<intelikey> tobias_ for system wide as root edit /etc/bash_bashrc     i think it is that ubntu uses still.
<T3hWiz0rd> tobias_: ??
<skizzay> I'm going crazy trying to get my ATI X1300 Video Card working.  Could anyone shine some light?
<paul_> get nvidea?
<paul_> j/k
<T3hWiz0rd> that would be the best fix
<T3hWiz0rd> lol
<skizzay> I wish that was an option!
<T3hWiz0rd> until ati can stop saying f00k j00 to linux, say f00k j00 to ati
<skizzay> I'm missing my old nVidia card.
<T3hWiz0rd> i personally think the linux kernel shouldn't boot for ati
<T3hWiz0rd> lol
<T3hWiz0rd> i think it should refuse to
<T3hWiz0rd> it should pop up a nice little message that says "pssh nub, get nvidia"
<intelikey> T3hWiz0rd didn't amd buy ati ?
<skizzay> if( strcmp( video_card_vender, "ATI" ) ) detonate_iternal_bomb();
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: does that really help ati at all?
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: they're still not supporting linux properly yet.
<intelikey> it might.
<skizzay> AMD now owns ATI.  I'm curious how this will play out in the future.
<T3hWiz0rd> its simple... They're a monopoly now.
<T3hWiz0rd> Higher cost, same shitty support (y)
<killswitch92> ive never used linux stuff before, this is my 1st time so im a noob
<killswitch92> linux doesnt open exe files does it :(
<T3hWiz0rd> 0.o
<skizzay> ATI has been pumping out their propriertary driver, but they always seem to have bugs.
<intelikey> killswitch92 in wine
<killswitch92> ?
<skizzay> killswitch  "> man wine"
<intelikey> install wine.   and some .exe files are as simple as  wine filename.exe
<killswitch92> can i open exe files?
<killswitch92> where do i get it?
<skizzay> Yes, via wine
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<skizzay> Adept
<intelikey> killswitch92  go read that ^
<tobias_> T3hWiz0rd: just testing out tab!
<T3hWiz0rd> is aptitude EVER going to replace apt?
<T3hWiz0rd> hmmm
* T3hWiz0rd backahnds tobias_ 
<T3hWiz0rd> tobias_: just testing out my wrist!
<intelikey> T3hWiz0rd not if i can help it.
<skizzay> GUIs will never fully replace command line.
<T3hWiz0rd> aptitude isn't gui based really
<tobias_> intelikey: sorry I was making me a ... cigarette. back now
<T3hWiz0rd> it simply handles meta packages better
<killswitch92> linux is complicated :(
<skizzay> It's a command line wrapper.
<killswitch92> i never used it before lol
<intelikey> skizzay aptitude a gui ?
<T3hWiz0rd> aptitude should replace apt
<skizzay> Nevermind.  I'm thinking of something I've used in the past.
<intelikey> no
<T3hWiz0rd> apt doesn't hnadle metapackages good
<T3hWiz0rd> skizzay: adept? lol
<unix_infidel> i think good should replace well.
<vieira> tobias_: problem solved thnks
<tobias_> T3hWiz0rd: :D
<unix_infidel> according to T3hWiz0rd
<tobias_> vieira: cool :)
<unix_infidel> he's def the wizardz0r, fer shure.
<vieira> tobias_: see u tomorow
<T3hWiz0rd> unix_infidel: excuse me?
<paul_> I am new to linux also and found downloading the source using make /configure / install  practically the same as clicking a exe except its like the old windows dll hell where as you have to install headers etc if not got
<skizzay> Hey!  Adept is very intuitive.
<tobias_> vieira: sleep tight:)
<T3hWiz0rd> skizzay: i don't mind adept, I just wish aptitude would catch on better.
<vieira> (Y)
<tobias_> adept rox!
<T3hWiz0rd> aptitude handles metapackages a little better
<tobias_> oh
<tobias_> its even better, then I wnt it
<pablo7> killswitch92: stick with adept if you can and search for wine then select to install.
<intelikey> T3hWiz0rd i've never noticed that apt had any trubble with vertual packages
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: I have before
<T3hWiz0rd> and for god sake will people stop encouraging the use of XGL/Beryl
<intelikey> T3hWiz0rd on what system ?
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: kubuntu 5.6
<T3hWiz0rd> i think it was?
<T3hWiz0rd> 5.6?? can't remember
<T3hWiz0rd> been a while
<intelikey> there was no 5.6
<T3hWiz0rd> I haven't really been on debian distros thru the most of this year.
<intelikey> 5.4 ?
<T3hWiz0rd> it was 5.-something douche lol
<T3hWiz0rd> possibly.
<paul_> wine it seems to me though nvr hardly asupport many win applications,,,, bit of a hit n miss affair
<T3hWiz0rd> like I said I didn't use kubuntu thru most of 2006.
<T3hWiz0rd> I didn't like 5.x of kubuntu, I felt it slow as schiza
<T3hWiz0rd> so i swtiched to suse, which ended up crashing and burning, so i moved back.
<T3hWiz0rd> plus i missed apt-get which 100% pwnz YaST package management.
<pablo7> paul_: you got it, wine is beta.
<intelikey> i got 5.4 as soon as it shipped and never changed to 5.10 went streight to 6.6   never noticed any problem with vertual packages.   also used apt almost exclusively.
<skizzay> wine is always in beta.
<tobias_> intelikey: the guy who introduced me to kubuntu also introduced my kubuntu to bash completion he says :)
<paul_> vm is best if you got rescources imo
<pablo7> skizzay: wine was alpha.
<intelikey> tobias_ kold as dry ice :)
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: i just didn't hav a good experience with 5.4
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: both in the community and with the distro's rigging of kde.
<intelikey> T3hWiz0rd i know this is *buntu channel  but honestly i thought all the hype was in vain.  *buntu hasn't proven any better than any other distro to me.  but it's linux, and i like linux.
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: its advertisement really. It has the best of any other distro.
<intelikey> that it does.
<T3hWiz0rd> advertisement can make anything seem better.
<T3hWiz0rd> I Could sell you a bag of dog crap if i had a billionare backing me on my advertisement of how great my bag of dogcrap is.
<intelikey> now lets quit bashing the distro in the distro's official channel....
<dragonfly7> intelikey: I have never used anything else, but the thing I like best is the forum community that takes the time to provide so many excellent walkthroughs.
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: i like the distro :-)
<skizzay> Th3Wiz0rd: But the advertisement also brings in more support to develop a better product.
<T3hWiz0rd> i just like the name of it lol
<T3hWiz0rd> Kubuntu. It sounds catchy
<pablo7> it sounds ku.
<T3hWiz0rd> skizzay: yes but a lot of projects in *buntu really aren't ubuntu specific.
<intelikey> skizzay brings in more "krap" also....
<T3hWiz0rd> Ubuntu's greatest advantage is its a debian distro... and Debian distros have the most packages of any other linux OS
<skizzay> There's never enough "krap" on any system...
<intelikey> lol
<T3hWiz0rd> krap is like woman. You need some
<ironfroggy> anyone know where i could get python2.5 debs that would work on dapper?
<intelikey> </chuckels>
<skizzay> And feels really good to get rid of it.
<Amority> im sorry this is random but I love Kubuntu/Ubuntu
<T3hWiz0rd> skizzay: seriously now krap is REALLY like a woman. its never gone.
<T3hWiz0rd> Amority: I love you...
* intelikey /kickban #kubuntu  krap repelant
<skizzay> I guess you're right...they're always up your butt.
<T3hWiz0rd> skizzay: nah you're doing it wrong if they're up YOUR butt.. supposed to be the other way man
<tobias_> what is krap really?
<intelikey> guys be heave
<LeeJunFan> krap would be a kde rap utility right? :p
<Amority> lol T3hWiz0rd
<skizzay> lol
<T3hWiz0rd> don't tell me to behave you aint my mother i drowned her in the bathtub
<ironfroggy> i know i can get 2.5 from edgy, but i already broke one box running the upgrade to edgy and im afraid to do the same to the other just yet.
<tobias_> T3hWiz0rd: I support the right of all living to choose whichever way they wish to live, if they're up your xxxx and you like it, its okay!
<skizzay> ironfroggy:  why do you need v2.5?
<T3hWiz0rd> tobias_: don't make me backhand the christian bible into you boy :-P lol jk
<tobias_> T3hWiz0rd: ;) please do!
<tobias_> T3hWiz0rd: oh, I thought you would merely spank me with it
<tobias_> nvm
<justyb11> Hi everyone.
<LeeJunFan> now that's what you call bible thumping.
<tobias_> Im gonna be quiet in a corner now
<tobias_> just realised the family friendly thingie
<T3hWiz0rd> lmfao...
* T3hWiz0rd shakes his head and hides behind his first linux for dummies book from 1999
<ironfroggy> skizzay: for development purposes.
<skizzay> ironfroggy: Have you tried building them from scratch?
<intelikey> see i think all the ops were very tollerant that time.  don't you?    big hand of applause for the ops .....  </claps>
* tobias_ claps
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: what do you mean?
<ironfroggy> skizzay: no. i was taking that as a last resort. i was sure there were backports.
<intelikey> nothing T3hWiz0rd if you have to ask......
<skizzay> Linux for Dummy?  Real mean get Learn Linux in 24 Hours...
<T3hWiz0rd> kubuntu ops are like abusive cops. Always beating the minorities.
<robotgeek> please keep topics in this room ontopic
<tobias_> kops
<tobias_> sorry
<robotgeek> tobias_: yes, they are actually called that, lol
<T3hWiz0rd> they were pseudo-on-topic
<tobias_> hehehe
<tobias_> Im trying to laugh silently cause there are people sleeping in the next room, its very difficult t
<skizzay> ironfroggy: I'm not sure what's available on dapper (I went from breezy to edgy), but if they're not available, then you shouldn't try using the package from edgy.
* T3hWiz0rd coo's like a chicken
<ironfroggy> skizzay: i wont. im just worried to try and actually update to edgy on this machine. broke the other one.
<intelikey> chickens don't koo they kluck
<skizzay> ironfroggy: I think it would be best to just build from scratch (never really hurts).
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: you're not touching it right
<tobias_> rofl
<pablo7> do most people here just use konqueror or install firefox after an upgrade?
<paul_> Y does free node ubuntu ban tor and hidden services? or at least a ssl capable irc channel
<tobias_> please people stay on topic, I cant stop laughing
<skizzay> firefox for inet...konqueror for file browser
<intelikey> paul_ freenode's policy is or at least was to NOT ban tor
<skizzay> Konqueror + Kaffeine = Easy Porn Library Maintenance!!!
<robotgeek> paul_: you might want to take that up in #ubuntu-ops
<pablo7> skizzay: same here, I like how konqueror handle /media devices but prefer firefox for browsing.
<intelikey> paul_ if #*buntu is banning tor it's probably because of all the abuse.  scripts hammer that channel  relentlessly
<skizzay> firefox's add-ons are so awesome.  I installed the Crystal Theme to make look like Konqueror.
<Amority> I installed firefox
<skizzay> Plus, it's a common browser among Windows, Mac, *nix environments, which is important for me because I pretty much use all of them.
<pablo7> skizzay: that's a new one.  i use the pwdhash add-on to manage passwords like KWallet.
<intelikey> skizzay congrats, confession is a good step in over comming that addiction.    now just remember you don't really need windows  :)
<skizzay> Sweet!  I'll have to try that b/c I love KWallet.
<skizzay> Actually, it's at work (but I often bring in the Edgy Live CD and use that for general browsing).
<paul_> I run through my neighbours wifi (with his permission) so using tor was a good solution except #ubuntu bans tor and the hidden service and stunnel does not work becuase there is no ssl channel
<robotgeek> paul_: i belive freenode does not support ssl yet
<paul_> nope robotgeek it dont :(
<intelikey> not yet ?   may never.
<paul_> Y not though?/
<pablo7> skizzay: with pwdhash you can pick a master password and use the extension to hash what you type to log-in on a site.
<intelikey> paul_ ssl is generally not needed/desired for irc
<intelikey> nothing "secure" about irc.
<skizzay> pablo:  Does it have a max length for passwords?
<intelikey> there is always a max length....
<T3hWiz0rd> robotgeek: you know you were cool back when you used to listen to my radio maybe you need msuic again
<pablo7> skizzay: it increases the length/strength of your master password, but as you probably know some site's require weak/short passwords.
<intelikey> 65385 is long but still a max...
<klerfayt> hey; can I acces ldap with konqueror?
<skizzay> klerfayt:  Yes!
<klerfayt> skizzay: ok what I have to install?
<skizzay> I believe   ldap:// will work, if you have that installed.
<pablo7> skizzay: the other thing i like konqueror for is man2html with man:
<robotgeek> pablo7: also apt :)
<skizzay> Apt in konqueror?
<robotgeek> it also does beagle, and a bunch of other things
<intelikey> does  info to
<robotgeek> skizzay: yes, for package search
<BluesKaj> anyone here using google earth?
<skizzay> For packages installed or to download?
<intelikey> skizzay in the repos
<robotgeek> skizzay: installed, and ones in the repos. (i belive it is a apt-cache search equivalent)
<pablo7> robotgeek: i always use apt at the console, how does it fix problems in konqueror?
<skizzay> A guy I work with installed Kubuntu on a micro PC and put google earth in it.  He hooked up an LCD and uses it as a Nav/MP3 system.
<robotgeek> pablo7: nope, you can't use it to install. only search
<intelikey> pablo7 it's just apt-cache  not  apt-get
<pablo7> robotgeek: gotcha.
<skizzay> But you could search the repos?
<pablo7> intelkey: i think i'll stick with adept.
<intelikey> skizzay that's what apt-cache does.
<WerdnaDesktop> grr
<WerdnaDesktop> somebody pang me
<omar> hello, I got this problem with my frostwire, it just doesn't open
<skizzay> Right, but it doesn't update then?
<intelikey>  0.948 seconds
<skizzay> i.e. No equivalent to apt-get update
* WerdnaDesktop stabs intelikey 
<intelikey> skizzay that's the updater in the task bar
<intelikey> WerdnaDesktop use punctuation next time.
<Sheazsche> how can i use wpa with kubuntu?
<Sheazsche> it says the wpa supplicant is installed!??! but i cannot find the .conf file
<intelikey> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<robotgeek> doesn't network manager handle it automagically. i've never had to opportunity to use wpa
<T3hWiz0rd> robotgeek: remember me? :-)_
<robotgeek> T3hWiz0rd: i still have your number, lol
<T3hWiz0rd> my cell #?
<T3hWiz0rd> ahh that changed ages ago, I'll have to give you the updated one
<T3hWiz0rd> lol
<robotgeek> i would guess so, unless you changed it :)
<T3hWiz0rd> yeah, i went with a new carrior and dumped my number.
<robotgeek> cool
<Sheazsche> the file /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf DOES NOT EXIST
<yorikk> then make one, Sheazsche
<Amority> just wondering but how many people are still using dapper?
<intelikey> 
<klerfayt> does ldap://ldap.sk.ee work for someone?
<robotgeek> Amority: me
<intelikey> !poll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pablo7> Amority: still have dapper on the family desktop.
<skizzay> klerfayt:  http://en.opensuse.org/Konqueror_Tips_and_Tricks
<klerfayt> skizzay: I got this working ldap://ldap.services.wisc.edu/dc=wisc,dc=edu
<Amority> ok just wondering so I know I can still get some good support. I have dapper still
<klerfayt> so I guess ldap works by default in edgy;konqueror
<intelikey> !lts | Amority
<ubotu> Amority: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Amority> :D 3 years! versus 18 months of every other release?
<LeeJunFan> any bets on my system getting hosed as I upgrad 725 packages from dapper to feisty? hehe
<intelikey> Amority yes
<Amority> ok thanks
<intelikey> LeeJunFan i'll take a fiver that it does....
<intelikey> :)
* intelikey doesn't gamble
<intelikey> only questions will be, how bad, and can you fix it....
<LeeJunFan> Owell, I got dapper backed up in case of the worst.
<yorikk> i think it'll be fine, Lee
<LeeJunFan> I don't suspect too bad. I've got my own kernel, so as long as init and libc are good I should be able to rescue anything else :)
<yorikk> i went from debian/sarge to sid in one leap on my laptop
<intelikey> edgy doesn't use SysVinit  it uses upstart.....
<LeeJunFan> I wouldn't be nervous really if it weren't for this system not have been fresh installed since hoary.
<LeeJunFan> And I've got a ton of packages installed, although what really brings my count up is devel libs and such.
<intelikey> i upgraded from hoary to dapper without "much" trubble.
<intelikey> base only.   removed all non-esentials upgraded and installed what i wanted.
<intelikey> tried it once with that.... hehhe  it broke dpkg.
<BluesKaj> darn google earth overlay keeps refresing every2 secs ...very annoying ..any ideas?
<LeeJunFan> as long as the system can start with X I can still get what I need done, I can always vmware off my backed up dapper.
<intelikey> BluesKaj never seen google earth.
<BluesKaj> bummer
<intelikey> LeeJunFan X is one thing that will get hosed.  according to what i've seen in here.  that's the major sore spot for this upgrade.
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: yeah, figures. hehe
<intelikey> LeeJunFan you know console and irssi well enough to get here in the dark ?
<LeeJunFan> I didn't even notice if X is running a snapshot or not.
<joshua__> hey
<joshua__> hehe
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: yeah. I'm sure I can figure it out. With libc6 being upgraded though I won't be able to revert to dapper packages. most likely.
<intelikey> most likely
<LeeJunFan> binary incompatible I bet.
<intelikey> on some. yes.
* intelikey waits for the day when libc can be installed along side......
<LeeJunFan> yeah, been waiting for that for 15 years :)
<LeeJunFan> Personally only 9-10 years myself.
<intelikey> easy big boy...   15 years ago where was linux ?
<LeeJunFan> I do like some of the new features being touted for the next X. I had to use a projector today on my laptop, seems lame to have to restart X to get the 2nd video out port working.
<Dr_willis> I was using my amiga and Minix back then. :)
<LeeJunFan> Dr_willis: me too :)
<LeeJunFan> let see, 91. That would have been either my A500 or A3000.
<Dr_willis> I had an A1200 :)
<Dr_willis> and several 500's
<Dr_willis> still do actually. :)
<LeeJunFan> I had a 1200 but that came for me around 95 or so.
<klerfayt> is there a way to install minimal gnome; not "ubuntu"
<Grigorgeous> hello, i need to unrar an 115 M sized file and I'm unable to do it since I'm on edgy eft. unrar-free doesn't work. Somebody have an idea?
* Dr_willis wonders what minimal gnome would be :)
<Dr_willis> Grigorgeous,  it dont? it worked for me i thought.
<LeeJunFan> !rar-nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rar-nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Grigorgeous,  or use wine and winrar.exe
<Grigorgeous> ok Dr_willis, I'll try
<Dr_willis> ive been able to extract rars under edgy with the command line tools.
<Grigorgeous> should I download winrar from amule, official site or how?
<Dr_willis> considering how its a free download/demo :)
<Grigorgeous> I don't understand
<Dr_willis> why would you use amule? go to the web site.. download it.
<Dr_willis> its got a free demo for 30 days, then becomes nagware.
<aster> guys, kde 3.5.2 with 512 mg ram, It is not enough??
<LeeJunFan> Dr_willis: yeah, but if you just use the shell menus (right click) and not open the acutal winrar program you never see them. :)
<Dr_willis> aster,  should work. Ive ran it on less. :) but more memory is always better
<Dr_willis> LeeJunFan,  actually i tend to use 7zip more and more..
<LeeJunFan> aster: my kids computer has 192M running 3.5.5, plays DVD's and games fine, Beryl is a bit much.
<aster> i have no more moemory
<aster> xfce would be better isn't it?
<Dr_willis> swap space. :)
<Dr_willis> xfce is lighter. yes.. more minimal window managers exist also.
<aster> ---i mean, now i hardly have some memory free
<Dr_willis> depends on how mych of a full desktop you want.
<aster> running OO and amarok
<klerfayt> LeeJunFan: don't let kids play games on computer; learn them how to hack :D
<Dr_willis> OO is a huge memory slurper. :)
<LeeJunFan> oo is crap.
<intelikey> i do run kde on a p1 with 128m ram    no swap   works fine   just have to not try too many things at once.
<LeeJunFan> klerfayt: my 7 year old, and he installed edgy himself.
<LeeJunFan> :)
<SperMite> = 0
<LeeJunFan> klerfayt: I'm going to start teching him python soon.
<intelikey> have ran it on 64m  but thats tight.  some apps wont run.
<SperMite> hows edgy coming along?
<aster> i need something fast and eye candy :P
<LeeJunFan> fine, I'm installing feisty on my laptop as I speak.
<intelikey> SperMite their finished a month ago with it.
<aster> so I can impress my windows friends
<Ash-Fox> I never got the whole "impress my windows friends" thing.
<intelikey> aster why ?
<intelikey> me too
<Dr_willis> Impress them with your huge. massive, uptime. :)
<SperMite> you can impress windows users with a knoppix disk
<aster> so they quit windows and use linux
<Ash-Fox> aster, not going to happen.
<Dr_willis> then they expect you to be their tech support....
<intelikey> aster you're spitting in the wind.
<Dr_willis> and  it sucks explaining over and over why linux is not windows. :)
<aster> jajaja
<Dr_willis> when they dont want to learn
<aster> Dr_willis: thats right
<Ash-Fox> jajaja? jar jar binks?
<aster> but, i have to try
<aster> ajjaaja means lol in spanish
<pablo7> anyone support the LoCo teams?
<aster> hahaha
<aster> :P
<LeeJunFan> yeah, and as soon as they can't run some IE only game on yahoo or can't run FEAR they hate it.
<aster> LeeJunFan: true
<aster> well, i have all ubuntus live cds
<aster> so, i giving my try
<Dr_willis> Thres better live cds out then the kbuntu/ubuntu ones. :)
<intelikey> prezactly.   i know people that the onlything they ever do with a computer is some flash page that requires the latest version so you can listen to a demo of something they call music.....   i'm like "buy a radio!"
<intelikey> or get a life.  even.
<Ash-Fox> Or let them use windows.
<SperMite> I have the live cds personally. I rather use the alternate install cd
<intelikey> oh i do.   i don't even bother mentioning that there is another os.
<intelikey> SperMite no doubt
<Ash-Fox> intelikey, same here, although people get confused when they see my laptop, it's amusing :P
<pablo7> intelikey: good points.
<Ash-Fox> "Wait.. But your laptop isn't apple" "No." "Wait, this is windows?" "No."
<aster> guys, edgy is stable?
<Rawrness> depends on hardware
<Dr_willis> I find edgy stable.
<Rawrness> If its supported yes
<Rawrness> If its not.....
<Rawrness> maybes
<intelikey> aster depends on your definition of stable    but short answer is    yes.
<SperMite> I'm have tempted to install kubuntu on my laptop but its X2 64m And i hate to have to do everything differen't I get to confused =(
<Dr_willis> different?
<SperMite> don't you have to use different installs?
<intelikey> SperMite dual 64 bit cpu's ?
<Dr_willis> why would you. :)
<pablo7> RE: advocacy-- the focus has shifted from the OS as a platform to the web browser.
<SperMite> intelikey yep
<Dr_willis> I use the alt install 32bit cd on my 64bit desktop and 64bit laptop.. since i dont want to use the 64bit version of the disrto.
<intelikey> you could use i686 smp   32bit
<SperMite> Dr_willis hmm.. hows that work?
<duwei> hi everyone!
<Dr_willis> SperMite,  no problems whatso ever.
<duwei> I have a question
<intelikey> i don't know how well 32bit smp will work with dual 64's ..... someone that has it will have to take that up.
<SperMite> Dr_willis ima have to test it out then =)
<Dr_willis> i find the 64bit disrtos to be more hassle then they are worth.. for my needs
<intelikey> Dr_willis you have dual core ?
<duwei> Could someone tell me how to set up WPA_supplicant?
<intelikey> Dr_willis i should say smp ?
<LeeJunFan> okay, all packages upgraded. Lets see if I'm back in 2 mins  or less :)
<intelikey> dr ?          testing.... "thump  thump  <sqeel>"  is this thing working ?
* intelikey is leaving before LeeJunFan gets back.
<SperMite> lol
<intelikey> SperMite you can help him get X working.
<intelikey> after the upgrade.
<intelikey> that he just did.
<intelikey> !enter | intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<SperMite> whats wrong with X?
<intelikey> nothing i hope....   we'll see.
<SperMite> right on
<intelikey> or rather you will.  i wont be here but not for that reason.  i have to go.
<SperMite> ok
<SperMite> later man
<intelikey> k gnight all.
<SperMite> leejunfun you made it back
<LeeJunFan> SperMite: yeah, I feel like I won something :)
<SperMite> =)
<LeeJunFan> Now I can contribute to the bug squashing. I was lazy thru edgy's devel cycle, first time in a long time I wasn't running devel version.
<Dr_willis> heh
<LeeJunFan> I didn't even have to recompile beryl
<tanlaan_> hello everyone
<tanlaan_> ive now decided to find out whether i want OS 9 or Kubuntu
<tanlaan_> atm i have Kubuntu installed, and it seems that it doesnt work at its peak performance
<Rawrness> Then Abuse it.
<tanlaan_> in OS9 everything is obviously made specifically for my imac g3
<tanlaan_> i have 192 mb or ram and a 7 gig hd
<Rawrness> I wonders why ........
<d0m1n8r> LOL
<tanlaan_> linux and OS9 take up around the same amount of space on the harddrive so thats not a problem
<tanlaan_> also i can get up to flash 6 with os9 unlike linux where i cant get any form of it
<tanlaan_> anyone wanna input?
<d0m1n8r> flash 9 I believe is on linux
<tanlaan_> not for ppc
<tanlaan_> ppc + linux = not compatible in any form with flash
<d0m1n8r> ppc best on OSX
<d0m1n8r> I C
<tanlaan_> dont have a copy of osx on hand
<d0m1n8r> go OSX
<tanlaan_> otherwise i would try it
<d0m1n8r> ah
<d0m1n8r> G3 is like 500Mhz right?
<d0m1n8r> =\
<tanlaan_> 350 >.<
<d0m1n8r> ouch
<tanlaan_> still compatible with osx, everything has to be turned off though
<tanlaan_> lol
<Rawrness> I want a Os that you just plugin VMmachines
<d0m1n8r> VMWare?
<Dr_willis> Huh,
<Dr_willis> I use vmware all the time. its handy.
<d0m1n8r> yes very
<tanlaan_> im confused, what are vmmachines and vmware
<Rawrness> yep i just need more ram
<Dr_willis> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Rawrness> Vmware is a OS emu .
<Dr_willis> vmware lets you have virtual machines on the same machine.
<d0m1n8r> Gonna need to open up the wallet and buy a whole new machine
<Dr_willis>  I use it a lot to test out live cd's
<d0m1n8r> I use it a tone to run every version of windows
<d0m1n8r> couple linux installs
<Dr_willis> or put windows98 in a vmware session. :) to run the 1 or 2 windows apps i need.
<Dr_willis> which i rarely need to do any more
<Rawrness> I wonder......
<Rawrness> Streaming music in linux is horrid.
<Rawrness> casting*
<Dr_willis> never noticed Rawrness ,
<Dr_willis> Then again - i never want to stream music.....
<d0m1n8r> Linux sux.. nuf said.. slap in the OS9 cd ;)
<tanlaan_> lmao
<tanlaan_> hahaha
<Kotetsu> rofl
<tanlaan_> was not expecting that in a kubuntu channel
<d0m1n8r> =)
<Rawrness> Never underestamate the apple fanboyishness
<Kotetsu> definately not xD
* Dr_willis fires up his OS-X vmware session.
<d0m1n8r> well kinda see where its going
<d0m1n8r> just trying to skip to the end of the story
<jjesse> stupid question how do i get dvd playback working in kubuntu edgy?
<Dr_willis> !dve
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dve - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<word> what's a command that shows your processor type?
<Hawkwind> word: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Dr_willis> look in /proc/cpuinfo
<Admiral_Chicago> did LP just go down?
<jjesse> Dr_willis: does that work for kaffien?
<tanlaan_> ok i guess im gonna go instll OS 9 lmao
<word> Thanks Hawkwind
<Dr_willis> jjesse,  no clue.. i cant rember the last time i actually played a dvd. :)
<Dr_willis> i rip them to avi.
<jjesse> bummer i'm stuck overnight in an airport and rented a dvd to wathc
<Dr_willis> You got network connection? install the dvd codec/libdvdcss then
<Dr_willis> or the other stuff to play them.
<Dr_willis> !info dvd::rip
* tanlaan_ will probly be back when he is done installing
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.1-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<d0m1n8r> adios tanlaan
<d0m1n8r> Is there a page some where out there you can just get every propertary codec at
<Hawkwind> !codecs | d0m1n8r
<ubotu> d0m1n8r: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<d0m1n8r> gracias!
<Sheazsche> installed knetwork manager, now i have to enter a password everytime i boot
<Sheazsche> very annoying
<SperMite> I hear my bios fan giving away, I know its near its last spin =(
<zodiak> I tried a new sources.list, it had some experimental packages.  It borked some of my stuff (specifically wireless).  I put my old sources.list in place.  Is there an easy way to downgrade all affected packages?
<draik> I can't seem to get Frostwire to run. My cursor icon bounces, but it never runs
<draik> any clues?
<draik> java is up to date, BTW
<Hawkwind> Frostwire is junk.  Use something better
<draik> Hawkwind: What do you recommend?
<Hawkwind> draik: Depends on what you are using it for.  For torrents, ktorrent, rtorrent, bittorrent.  If you want music files, torrent sites or irc.undernet.org in #Mp3_Collective
<Hawkwind> You'll find that p2p apps are horribly coded at best and are next to impossible to troubleshoot.  They are there to give users a headache basically and nothing less
<draik> Hawkwind: Just for music. I had it working with dapper, but now I'm all out of places to search for help
<Hawkwind> draik: p2p apps SUCK!  Stay away from them
<draik> Hawkwind: 10-4
<crazy_bus> Hawkwind, what's wrong with p2p apps in your opinion?
<Hawkwind> crazy_bus: Read above, I stated that
<crazy_bus> ok, I didn't see above
<darkangel> soomeone could help I can't join to ubuntu channel, this show me a message that I need to identify myself
<darkangel> I wanna know where I can get quick time for ubuntu
<macaber> 
<macaber> 
<Hawkwind> macaber: English only here please
<Hawkwind> crazy_bus: [11:30pm]  {-Hawkwind-} You'll find that p2p apps are horribly coded at best and are next to impossible to troubleshoot.  They are there to give users a headache basically and nothing less
<Healot> switch to English input, macaber... kap khun
<draik> Hawkwind: How do I do a search for music on there?
<scorp007> which package contains OpenGL headers/dev files?
<Rawrness> Use Utorrent with wine!!!
<Hawkwind> draik: Read the /topic in the channel and it will help you
<CVirus> !nickname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickname - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CVirus> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<CVirus> darkangel: ^
<battousaix19> could i ask if there are any p2p prgrams youd suggest??
<battousaix19> since frostwore aint playing nice
<ricucho> hello
<ricucho> does anyone have much experience w/ synergy?
<Rawrness> TORRENT RAID!!
<ricucho> huh?
<ricucho> iptables?
<e3> ok hmm
<e3> kubuntu here i come..
<e3> *notices mez is in here*
<Mez> e3, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-deskto
<Mez> e3, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Mez> that will install kubuntu
<e3> i think i did that...the computer even showed the kubuntu loading screen...and i chose kde...
<Mez> it'll ask if you want kdm or gdm as your default, select kdm
<e3> i did select kde. but it loaded gnome.
<Mez> o_O
<Rawrness> Sduo apt-get install Kde-core :P
<e3> i downloaded the 4gb kubuntu image, i think im going to totally wipe this partition and install kubuntu fresh....
<e3> raweness will that work for me?
<e3> what is kde core?
<Mez> kde core is the core kde packages :D
<Mez> !info kde-core
<ubotu> kde-core: the K Desktop Environment core modules. In component main, is optional. Version 5:47 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<e3> wow thats tiny.
<Mez> ;)
<e3> i want all the nifty stuff on the 4gb dvd... will the core thinger let me do that
<Mez> it depends on a lot of stuff
<Mez> Depends: arts (>= 1.4.2), kdebase (>= 4:3.4.3), kdelibs (>= 4:3.4.3)
<Mez> kdebase = a lot of stuff
<e3> im not sure what that meant
<e3> is kde base and kde core different..
<Mez> kdebase and kdecore are all part of kde
<ricucho> hello, can anyone help me synergy?
<e3> i dont mind downloading a huge amount of stuff, i think i already did anyway... i just want it to boot correctly into kde
<Mez> you need both to install
<Mez> ricucho, huh ?
<Rawrness> core runs faster though
<Mez> e3, when you're in the login screen, click the lil document, and select seeion type -> kdm
<Mez> Rawrness, core = base, core needs base to run
<ricucho> looks like the iptables is blocking the client from conecting to the server
<e3> I'll try that....
<Mez> e3, that works for me ;)
<e3> ty <3
<Mez> (though i usually select "Beryl" from there ;)
<e3> now if only you can also help me get unbanned from the stupid #ubuntu-offtopic ; )
<d0m1n8r> weird.. trying to burn a cd and have 2 cd-roms.. one is not a burner and understandably doesnt list in k3b
<ricucho> anyone know how I can add the hostname of the server to the iptables?
<Mez> e3, pm me
<d0m1n8r> but k3b is trying to use it to burn rather then the burner =\
<Rawrness> How did you manage to get banned from offtopic?
<e3> im not sure how to pm
<e3> mez can you pm me
<Mez> e3 i did already
<e3> oh i see it now :p
<robbie_> I am BRAND new to this...is anyone in here?
<scorp007> which package contains the manpages for OpenGL?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm trying to install libxine-extracoders and i keep getting a "no install candidate" ellol
<Admiral_Chicago> error*
<defrysk> !info libxine-extracoders
<ubotu> Package libxine-extracoders does not exist in any distro I know
<defrysk> try libxine-extracodecs
<Admiral_Chicago> that's what i mean
<Admiral_Chicago> it won't install
<defrysk> in other words , try a spellcheck
<defrysk> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<defrysk> open multiverse in your repository
<defrysk> and try again
<Admiral_Chicago> thats not the problem, i know the codec, i know when to install it, i've helped people install it many times
<Admiral_Chicago> but it won't install
<defrysk> Admiral_Chicago, got some alien repos ?
<Admiral_Chicago> no, all standard repos
<defrysk> well if you have no installation candidate then you must have something wrong in your repos , sorry
<Admiral_Chicago> it says the package is not available but reffered to by another package
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm yea i don't have multiverse
<Admiral_Chicago> i could have sworn i had them
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks
<corvolino> /fullname bah
<corvolino> algum brasileiro ?
<omar> hello, I have a big trouble with my firefox, it just get close, without any reason
<omar> corvolino , eu falo portuguez mas eu sou do Peru
<incrediman> guys
<incrediman> i need help entering the #ubuntu channel
<SperMite> why am i always getting * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...       [fail] 
<incrediman> i get the error tht i nid to be identified to enter
<[Nige] > hi all
<[Nige] > I am trying to do this: http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/2418/networkcj1.png
<[Nige] > but i am having problems getting things like msn to work
<incrediman> pls help me enter #ubuntu channel
<incrediman> I get the error  msg tht i have to be identified to enter
<ArrenLex> Since I installed kde 3.5.5, whenever I close a window, the taskbar turns into a weird dark pattern for half a second instead of disappearing cleanly. Is this a known issue?
<ArrenLex> taskbar button for the application which is closed *
<momal> Is the cpu mhz in kinfocenter>processor correct? because it says 1000.000 and i have a amd x2 4200+ so i think it should be running around 2000mhz at least. if it is correct how can i boost it up?
<e3> Help... I installed this from add/remove in kubuntu... but it wont run... Democracy Player flashes then goes away. How do I make it run.
<Linux_Galore> e3: I have a feeling you need java setup
<Linux_Galore> aaah no you need python and some gtk stuff
<bulwynkl> screen resolution question... used to have higher resolutions available... now not. editing xorg.conf not helped.
<bulwynkl> kubuntu 6.10 (dual boot WinXP - for work - don ask)
<defrysk> bulwynkl, using nvdia driver ?
<bulwynkl> recently installed video card with TVout (nvidia Gforce4 MX440), old video was on-board (presume AGP also)
<bulwynkl> currently kubuntu nv driver - automatix getting new drivers now...
<defrysk> bulwynkl, try them first
<defrysk> automatix ?
<defrysk> argh!
<bulwynkl> OK.
<bulwynkl> (sits twiddling thumbs)
<defrysk> why automatix ?
<defrysk> it ruins your setup
<bulwynkl> how so?
<defrysk> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<defrysk> thats why
<bulwynkl> OK, better suggestion?
<defrysk> yes
<bulwynkl> easylinux perhaps?
<defrysk> read the docs on the ubuntupages
<defrysk> and install them properly
<defrysk> easylinux seems a bit safer to use
<defrysk> !easylinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easylinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defrysk> hmz
<e3> I type JAVA in add/remove and it doesnt show anything.................
<e3> Is java really all i need....
<e3> (im trying to run democracy player btw)
<defrysk> whats a democracy player ?
<defrysk> a java app ?
<e3> Democracy TV Player is a television show downloader, its awesome, and works fine in GNOME. i dont know if it uses java..problebly...
<e3> i need java anyhow. how do i get that?
<defrysk> it does not use java
<defrysk> its gtk+ based
<e3> ok so i need some kinda gtk+ library...i guess..?
<defrysk> sudo apt-get install democracyplayer
<defrysk> you did that ?
<e3> well..i went to add/remove.
<e3> i installed it from addremove
<defrysk> !info democracyplayer
<ubotu> democracyplayer: GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 480 kB, installed size 2984 kB
<defrysk> also install democracyplayer-data
<defrysk> if its not there yet
<e3> i guess they were there. it says 0 added.
<e3> i could try removing democracy and reinstalling..
<defrysk> and it does not work ?
<defrysk> it does not open ?
<e3> correct
<e3> it flashes on the screen and goes away. an hour ago when i ran gnome, democracy player ran awesome.
<defrysk> ah
<e3> i since completely uninstalled gnome and installed democracy player
<defrysk> possibly a bug
<e3> on kubuntu
<defrysk> report it as a bug
<e3> i wanted so bad to do a fresh install of kubuntu 4gb dvd but i cant get it to burn...
<defrysk> why the dvd ?
<defrysk> whats the point ?
<e3> im not sure, i guess bigger is better?
<defrysk> no
<e3> i want lots of stuff so i can weed through it and see what i like without having to do installations
<e3> but hey if i can get this install to function right, im happy
<defrysk> well it sounds like a bug to me so i would report it as it does not run in kde
<e3> where do i go for reportign
<defrysk> good plan :)
<e3> i really love democracy player...i need it...so i guess i'll add it to the list of things i can only run on my work (windows) machine...
<defrysk> oooh
<e3> i dont mean to frighten anyone with that kinda language
<defrysk> oh no
<Joel> hey guys i'm having some probs with sound playing for a sec then stoping in flash well mayb more
<Joel> i just have not tested
<e3> joel u usin flash9
<Joel> but when i'm playing stuff off you tube plays
<Joel> a bit
<Joel> then stops
<defrysk> just amazed how people seem to think ms rescues
<Joel> yes
<Joel> its flash9
<Joel> e3
<Joel> !flash9
<ubotu> You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<e3> i heard there is a link that gets disconnected when u install flash9..i dont know how to solve it...
<defrysk> Joel, flash 9 has onme mayor bug : sound getting into a loop
<defrysk> one*
<e3> my flash9 used to freeze my machine..
<Joel> well
<Joel> mine plays
<Joel> for a bit
<Joel> then stops
<e3> someone gave me some thing to type that fixed it from freezing the computer..
<Joel> i had this prob b4 flash9
<Joel> i think
* defrysk has often sound going intoo a loop
<defrysk> flash9 = beta
<steroid> Hello everyone
<defrysk> they seem to be working on it
<Joel> whats a good audio tut to use to try fixing if its my sound setup
<e3> Anyone know...if its possible...to install GNOME junk on my machine...to make a gnome program called Democracy Player to work.....
<Joel> a good setup gilde for audio
<steroid> someone knows how to make windows become transparent or such things please ?
<defrysk> e3, one trick might work .... , use gdm as your login manager
<e3> gdm? what is that
<scott_w|lappy> steroid: not everything can be made translucent
<SperMite> Night all..
<scott_w|lappy> but stuff like the terminal window can be
<steroid> scott> what can be ?
<defrysk> gnome desktop manager
<manchicken> Anybody get shot over a PS3 here yet?  heh
<scott_w|lappy> and the drop-down menus
<steroid> oh i see
<scott_w|lappy> the window decorations
<steroid> and how can it be done though ?
<scott_w|lappy> the desktop panels
<scott_w|lappy> it's different for each one
<scott_w|lappy> the konsole transparency is in the konsole options
<steroid> thanks ^
<scott_w|lappy> the rest is in kcontrol
<steroid> ^^*
<scott_w|lappy> iirc
<scott_w|lappy> :)
<scott_w|lappy> np
<scott_w|lappy> now i've got to get ready for work
* Mez -> bed
<ironfroggy> any idea why i cant get any scripts with #! lines to execute, even if i can verify the #! lines are correct and i can run the scripts with the interpreters directly?
<e3> Uhm...Why is my KDE clock showing me Military time?
<ironfroggy> cause you told it to by mistake
<bulwynkl> another question... my old (dying) HDD contains my previous installation of Kubuntu and a whole bunch of data I like back.
<bulwynkl> I like to get the data back at some stage (most of it is backed up, so no hurry)
<e3> I set my clock for Los Angeles time and all the sudden it went 00:00
<bulwynkl> but apparently I'm using something called LVM??? can someone point me to a howto or documetn that tells me what I need to do to mount the old HDD?
<probose> hey guys... im trying to "./configure, make, make install" a program named p2kmoto... but look what happens in "make": http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32487/ How do i fix it?
<TheGateKeeper> probose, looks like you are missing source code like usb.h
<e3> I saw a AMD64 4gb dvd on the net... thats the distro that cant run on intel machines. so i put it on my amd computer and it froze with some kinda Logic error.
<e3> anyone ran into a logic error before..maybe i didnt burn it right...?
<steroid_> i don't think it's a matter of burning
<steroid_> anyway check the md5
<e3> what is md5?
<shaezsche> is it a bad idea to use reiserfs?
<e3> I'm not sure how to check the md5. wikipedia gives me pages of technical terms that i want to learn eventually but at the moment i'm not quite sure how to do this.
<TheGateKeeper> Shaezsche, I have heard of problems with reiserfs, probable saffer just to use ext3
<steroid_> it's thw checksum provided with the cd\dvd to verify that data is not corrupted
<Shaezsche> ext3 is slow, and formatting 10 gigs takes 700mb!
<e3> Oh, so when I burn the DVD make sure to Check the data?
<steroid_> yep
<steroid_> try downloading it again and burn it on a rw media
<momal> Is the cpu mhz in kinfocenter>processor correct? because it says 1000.000 and i have a amd x2 4200+ so i think it should be running around 2000mhz at least. if it is correct how can i boost it up?
<e3> Also...my AMD64 machine boots to the previous version of ubuntu but not 6.10...
<TheGateKeeper> Shaezsche, well I am no expert of file formats, but I think it was a gentoo guy which was have major problems with reiserfs
<TheGateKeeper> can't remember the details but I think he was having trouble booting into his system
<e3> I will download Kubuntu 6.10 again and check the data when burning. TY :D
<TheGateKeeper> pays your money & takes your choice :-)
<ironfroggy> "bad interpreter: Permission Denied" and i can verify the permissions and paths on both the script and interpreter are correct, and can run both of them otherwise, so where do i look?
<TheGateKeeper> in any event (k)ubuntu is a slow distro anyway, if you want speed try arch
<steroid_> ^^
<e3> does automatrix work on kde
<TheGateKeeper> !automatrix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatrix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<momal> info automatrix
<momal> !info automatrix
<ubotu> Package automatrix does not exist in any distro I know
<e3> ksayit wont load some kind of control module...im going to try to research this..i want text to speech...
<TheGateKeeper> e3 not supported & can break your system
<bronaugh> y.o
<bulwynkl> what is logical volume management/UUID?
<e3> automatrix is not supported?
<Shaezsche> what is e3
<bronaugh> question... how can I get at Debian's RAID partitioner in Kubuntu?
<e3> e3 is a consumer electronics show
<Shaezsche> oh
<bronaugh> currently I've got Kubuntu 6.10, I've started the installer; but I see no way to create RAID volumes.
<bronaugh> no ideas?
<ehird> it's:
<ehird> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<bronaugh> is that directed at me?
<e3> Ok.... anyone know how i can get Ksayit to speak......its broken...
<ehird> did you install it with automatix?
<e3> ksayit is a text to speech program
<e3> so no
<e3> *eek* im not sure if that was dirrected at me lol
<bronaugh> yeah, neither am I.
<e3> so anywho.. i was going to install automatrix on kde but i guess its bad for the computer so im not going to now. im still wondering how to install ksayit.
<defrysk> just stay away from automatix , using it makes it impossible here to help you out with probs
<icheyne> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<bulwynkl> I think ubotu is a chat bot? here, let me see.  automatix :-)
<e3> use the "!" in front of a word to use the bot
<icheyne> are there any good password managers for KDE?
<icheyne> Revelation looks good, but it's Gnome
<bulwynkl> :-)
<bulwynkl> cool, thanks e3
<bulwynkl> !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<bulwynkl> !UUID
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid"
<bronaugh> so there's no text installer on the Kubuntu 6.10 "desktop" CD?
<ehird> hi,
<Rawrness> nope
<icheyne> bronaugh, you have to use the alternative cd
<Rawrness> there is on the the alt. though
<e3> Is it possible to order a Kubuntu AMD DVD?
<ehird> i'm getting a proper ethernet modem at last
<ehird> but -
<Rawrness> Dvd image is the best though
<ehird> i don't know what ethernet card is in there, i think it's built in. will it still work?
<icheyne> Rawrness, why is the dvd image the  best?
<icheyne> Rawrness, I didn't know there was one!
<Rawrness> it has live/alt
<icheyne> ok thanks
<Rawrness> plus alot of stuff from the repos
<bronaugh> icheyne: unless I just do my RAID config by hand..
<Rawrness> It saves abit of bandwidth durring install
<bronaugh> will the bloody GUI installer honour that?
<aksh> what does Konqueror use to mount/unmount CDs as normal user? pmount ?
<e3> Is it possible to get the Kubuntu CD for amd64 machines? i see it is for the DVD but i now want the CD.
<bronaugh> e3: yeh.
<bronaugh> it is.
<e3> I see it not: Kubuntu 6.10 DVD (64bit pc edition)
<e3> wait no thats not what i wanted lol
<e3> I still cant find kubuntu 64bit cd... hrmm..
<e3> do you guys recomend using firefox over konkorer or however its spelt
<bulwynkl> LG DVDRW and LG CDRW in my machine... dvd won mount ( data DVD burned using windows Vista)
<e3> i didnt know vista burned dvds
<e3> i stillll cant find 64bit kubuntu on cd so im downloading the dvd again. wait a sec i dont have a dvd burner on this machine...hrrmm... back to searching i go....
<e3> im not so sure if thre IS a 64bit kubuntu on CD instead of DVD............
<e3> amd64 i guess i mean
<bronaugh> e3: I am running off that CD right now, so it does exist.
<bronaugh> desktop or alternate; both exist.
<e3> in 6.10?
<e3> all the Kubuntu CD's i can find all say i386   :(
<bronaugh> uhh.
<bronaugh> kubuntu gui installer is on a LOT of crack.
<bronaugh> I just set up 3 RAID1 arrays.
<bronaugh> set type to fd (linux raid autodetect)
<bronaugh> and ... uhh. it thinks that /dev/sda1 is NTFS
<bronaugh> it also won't accept "fuck off and die" as an answer.
<ehird> try telling it to RTFM
<bronaugh> dude. the thing's so minimal, a drooling product of generations of inbreeding could use it.
<bronaugh> there is no manual because there is only one codepath.
<bulwynkl> typo above... should read, dvd won't mount. error message is "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,"
<ehird> so, anyone have an idea about my ethernet q?
<bronaugh> and identifying a partition type as something other than what it is is a bug.
<bulwynkl> dmesg|tail just has "Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<ehird> i'm getting a proper ethernet modem at last, but i don't know what ethernet card is in there, i think it's built in. will it still work? <-- question for reference
<bronaugh> ehird: chances are it'll work.
<bronaugh> almost every ethernet controller will. nVidia's crap is pretty much the only dodgy one out there right now.
<bronaugh> (I've got one in a server I admin; I disabled it, and put a de4x5 in its place)
<ehird> okay, but i warn you my motherboard is this cheesy "WinFast" crap
<ehird> but if it'll work out of the box in a good number of linux distros that's fine by me
<bronaugh> anyhow, next q: has anyone had experience with jfs?
<ehird> if not, i guess i'll just buy a well supported one
<bronaugh> http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//kubuntu/6.06/kubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<bronaugh> there.
<T3hWiz0rd> dvds
<e3> 6.06?!
<e3> *pout*... is there no 6.10....
<bronaugh> yeah, there's 6.10
<bronaugh> http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/edgy/kubuntu-6.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<e3> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<T3hWiz0rd> lol...
<T3hWiz0rd> current would be 6.10, yes.
<T3hWiz0rd> instead of following a tracker, always check the official sites
<e3> *does the This Is Gonna Rock dance*
<bronaugh> the installer's a steaming piel.
<bronaugh> but I'm impressed with the live CD overall.
<SperMite> anyone in here registered to Demonoid>torrent site?
<bronaugh> and getting things as wrong as I've seen is pretty bad.
<T3hWiz0rd> I see
<T3hWiz0rd> that'll be good for future usage fomr e.
<bronaugh> like ... partition type 0xfd is -not- NTFS.
<bronaugh> it's linux raid autodetect.
<T3hWiz0rd> bronaugh: do what he said
<T3hWiz0rd> get the alternate install CD
<T3hWiz0rd> its got the raid configurations.
<bronaugh> already have the RAID configured.
<Jucato> the Desktop CD doesn't have options/support for RAID
<bronaugh> but I can't seem to abuse the desktop CD into installing to it.
<T3hWiz0rd> Jucato: a bit of a dumb thing to do eh? strip it of all its features.
<e3> Is it possible to tell AddRemove that I dont wish to type my password every time? I'm the only user of this machine.
<Jucato> nah. it's not supposed to be the all powerful installer. they might be working towards that. but the initial release wasn't meant to be one
<T3hWiz0rd> Jucato: the alternate install has those tools though? and still a graphical installer?
<Jucato> graphical,  in the ncurses sense.
<T3hWiz0rd> ah
<Jucato> the Desktop CD has also a severe limitation: you can't install if you can't get the GUI up at all
<T3hWiz0rd> as long as it gets the job done lol
<T3hWiz0rd> i would never use kubuntu in an advanced system unless  I had the patience to deal wirh it.
<T3hWiz0rd> with it*
<bronaugh> Jucato: has that safe mode thingy.
<bronaugh> that does work.
<Jucato> who knows.  like everything else in the open source world, projects change and grow (or die...). Ubiquity will probably improve too
<Jucato> safe mode GUI?
<Jucato> as long as it has X, you can install. without X, you can't (iirc)
<Jucato> anyway, time for me to go :)
<ehird> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2H35SlLmUA someone port this to linux
<ehird> "requires Java2 and Windows OS " sigh
<bronaugh> "can't have /boot on XFS"
<bronaugh> yeah you can. grub's been able to do that forever.
<bronaugh> stupid installer.
<bronaugh> and no debootstrap...
<T3hWiz0rd> how can I share a printer over a linux server?
<T3hWiz0rd> difficult at all?
<bronaugh> to linux, mac, or windows clients?
<T3hWiz0rd> linux and mac
<T3hWiz0rd> and possibly windows too if I can
<bronaugh> cups for linux and mac, and samba for windows.
<ehird> yay! # echo Hi > /dev/stdout works
<crazy_bus> c/nvlllnvc/nvnvccllnvc/nvcll
<e3> Anyone..know..where..i..can.. find a AMOR screen toy character...other than the low quality ones that come with AMOR. Or any other screen toy/mate/deskmate/characters.....
<ehird> i...like...elipses...too
<ehird> !elipses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elipses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ehird> darn
<e3> This is really odd....SuperTux (a video game) is running really slow.
<bronaugh> yeah; probably no accelerated 3D
<e3> When I would use GNOME, I ran all kinds of games including SuperTux, it ran great!
<bronaugh> uh huh. nothing to do with gnome vs kde.
<e3> It's running like its underwater now. Perhaps my kernal is the wrong one...and maybe my video driver got screwed up some how.....
<e3> well im not sure what i did when i switched to kde, but my computer is running funky slow.
<e3> i have a 3ghz amd machine with 1gb ram and ati radion 512memory
<e3> im liking kde...but its different than gnome...im still getting used to it and for whatever reason i run into a lot of issues with linux....gnome included....
<Ayabara> what torrent-client do you guys use. I use ktorrent and like it, but I can't get the same speeds I do with utorrent under wine, which is the fastest I've tried in kubuntu..
<e3> i've always used azureus (spelling is bad) but i dont know what its speed is
<yanis_> why my (kubuntu) konqueror doesnt have the cut action under the edit menu?
<e3> which reminds me i need to install frostwire...
<Ayabara> e3, azureus also worked quite well for me, but doesn't it take up a bit too much resources?
<e3> "azureus" there correct spelling
<e3> yeah, i guess it does, but i have a fast machine : p
<Ayabara> e3, you spelled it right both times :-)
<e3> lmao
<e3> What Kernal does Kubuntu 64bit come with?
<bronaugh> 6.10 comes with 2.6.17-10
<e3> what do i type to find out which one im using?
<e3> typing uname -r says im using "2.6.17-10-generic"
<e3> i think im using i386 though..?????
<e3> i wish to be using the 64bit one
<Yaccin> e3: sudo adept_manager
<Yaccin> search for kernel
<Yaccin> install the one you like
<e3> if im using the one the 64bit kubuntu comes with....why is it called 64bit..cause this i think is the same one i used on my intel machine.....
<bronaugh> Yaccin: btw, is there any good reason kubuntu won't tolerate /boot on XFS?
<bronaugh> it's working fine here on debian, and has been for over a year.
<Yaccin> bronaugh: i dont know what XFS is ^^
<bronaugh> ahh. ok.
<e3> So eh... why.. is kubuntu64 using the same kernal as kubuntu i386.... what could possibly be the difference between the two...?
<e3> my processor is amd64 3000+ does that mean im 64bit processor?
<bronaugh> athlon64 you mean?
<bronaugh> you gain some performance, mainly due to additional registers.
<e3> yeah athlon
<e3> i use athlon64
<e3> so these aditional registers..how do i get them without reinstalling the whole os....because i think right now im using i386 kernal....
<bronaugh> well.. you either reinstall, or you don't.
<e3> When I reinstall...does that have to be from cd/dvd, or can i do it via the terminal
<T3hWiz0rd> okay
<e3> does reinstall simply mean the kernel..or the entire partition....
<james_> anyone around to tackle a problem with artsd and alsa?
<Ayabara> is anyone using banshee or songbird? are they good alternatives to amarok?
<e3> You linux smartie pants people... What exactly do I have to reinstall to get my athlon64 working faster?
<Yaccin> Ayabara: there arent alternatives to amarok ^^
<Ayabara> Yaccin, that's settled then :-)
<Yaccin> what do you miss on amarok?
<james_> i am having sound initializing problems it just started and i don't know why but it needs to stop please help
<Ayabara> Yaccin, nothing at all, I'm just curious.
<Ayabara> just ditched xp for good, and I'm just looking around to see what apps I like in kubuntu :-)
<Yaccin> hmm if you want  more-windpows (winamp) feeling, use xmms or bmp
<VigoFuse> Ubuntu/Linux newb here, the #ubuntu channel is not up? is the Automatix the thing for to make my ATI Radeon Chipset work?
<apokryphos> VigoFuse: it is up. Type /join #ubuntu
<apokryphos> !automatix | VigoFuse
<ubotu> VigoFuse: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<VigoFuse> Thank you
<VigoFuse> I will try #ubuntu again, but I thank you kindly for the assistance
<e3> I simply dont know....will I have to format my hardrive and install Kubuntu64 to get my athlon64 to work faster. I mean, is the formatting necessary.
<Yaccin> i think so
<e3> That makes me cringe : )
<joe3k> suppose you're talking i386 vs x64 :)
<joe3k> should there be any real difference?
<e3> yes i am talking that
<e3> i would love to see improvement in programs
<e3> im not sure what i'll get by using 64
<joe3k> e3: hmmmm i'm afraid you won't
<joe3k> afaik not that much, at least in usual office applications
<e3> I do a lot of 3d gaming
<e3> is it worth the huge hastle to reinstall
<joe3k> ok that could do something
<e3> k
<joe3k> i installed i386 on my friend's x64 laptop
<joe3k> firstly i tried the x64 version but then you run into stuff like firefox & flash etc
<e3> now only if i can get my machine to boot to the installer.....
<joe3k> it just wasn't worth the troubles so i installed i386
<e3> whats wrong with firefox/flash on 64???
<joe3k> e3: well adobe flash is not avail for x64
<Yaccin> i have a friend, that runs flash etc on 64 bit
<Yaccin> but i dont know how
<Yaccin> and hes using gentoo -_-
<joe3k> Yaccin: but in chroot or similar stuff
<joe3k> e3: you consider yourself to be advanced linux user? :)
<e3> No one told me I couldnt use flash with Kubuntu64... I not only game, i also LOVE flash. : (     and no, im actually a complete linux newbie with a lot of windows desktop repair knoweledge : p
<joe3k> e3: you can but it's not out-of-the-box afaik
<e3> well..linux desktop, windows desktop..same hardware...but linux im newbie.
<joe3k> e3: http://polishlinux.org/linux/ubuntu/kubuntu-606-on-athlon-64/
<e3> ok so while running kubuntu64, are there any forseen problems i'll face? is the flash problem really all that bad?
<joe3k> e3: gotta go away now, try to google a bit for ubuntu x64 and flash
<joe3k> e3: the real problems are _only_ with the binary stuff
<e3> ok...thank you....
<joe3k> e3: but eg nvidia drivers are available for x64
<joe3k> flash is only 32
<joe3k> there's a gnu flash as well but it's not that good
<e3> ati radeon might not have flash then?
<joe3k> e3: you mean x64 drivers for ati ?
<e3> yeah
<apokryphos> flash isn't available for 64-bit
<e3> why did i buy a fancy 64bit machine when i cant even use it : p
<joe3k> e3: looks like there is already
<joe3k> e3: don't worry it'll eventually get better ;-)
<apokryphos> e3: it's Flash's (for not releasing under 64bit) fault, but also Ubuntu's (since it's not BiArch compatible)
<e3> so is it possible, to run flash at all?
<joe3k> it is
<apokryphos> on Ubuntu you have to have a chroot, unfortunately. Other distributions handle this better.
<joe3k> apokryphos: isn't there really any other way?
<joe3k> apokryphos: i heard something like 32bit firefox
<e3> for a newbie such as i, will it hurt to install flash on kubuntu64?
<joe3k> apokryphos: this ain't working on ubuntu?
<T3hWiz0rd> cups(File)DoRequest error: client-error-bad-request <<< anyone know what could cause that?
<joe3k> e3: well you'll have to do some non-standard stuff for sure, that could break eg later upgrades and so on
<apokryphos> joe3k: if you had a 32bit firefox you could run flash too, but I don't think Ubuntu has such a package
<apokryphos> since it'd require a lot of other stuff
<joe3k> well i never had x64 myself, i once installed it
<apokryphos> e3: it won't really be possible, yeah.
<e3> *cries*... i'll just stick to my cheapo i386 kernel for now... thank you all so much....
<joe3k> but due to these problems i replaced it with i386 since the x64 doesn't have that much advantages for desktop
<apokryphos> there's certainly a bit of perfomance improvement
<joe3k> e3: if you're new i think you'd better stick with i386 and hope it'll worka automatically in some of the next releases
<joe3k> e3: though i don't know what's planned for x64 ubuntu, you could ask at #kubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-devel
<e3> *sniffle*... ok...
<joe3k> apokryphos: well i can't really imagine
<joe3k> apokryphos: most of the desktop apps certainly don't need 64bit integer :)
<joe3k> ie long long
<e3> when i get a Quad 2 Core processor from intel in a few years, im going to die if kubuntu doesnt support it.
<apokryphos> huh? Pretty much all the packages are compiled for a pure 64-bit system
<apokryphos> e3: I'm sure it will
<joe3k> apokryphos: i mean if the apps doen't require 64bit arithmetic which needs to be simulated on 32bit
<e3> i dislike the idea of putting expensive WindowsVista on my 64 bit machine and just using it for work. i dont want to use windows for play...it just feels weird....
<joe3k> apokryphos: in that case it should be the same speed on 64bit/32bit .... possibly with minor differences
<e3> i say screw vista...im sticking with kubuntu even if they dont get to use some of the 64bit stuff.
<joe3k> e3: well do you actually know if the games you want to play are avalable for x64 at all?
<e3> i bet they wont be : )
<joe3k> e3: you could actually end up not even being able to play quake3demo :-D
<e3> stupid 64bit processor was so expensive and i've never been able to even use it... X.x
<joe3k> e3: if you use binary stuff you have to check whether it's available only for i386 or x64 as well
<e3> this is good information because my x64 kubuntu just finished downloading and if not for you guys saving me, i would have installed it.
<joe3k> e3: well it surely is going to be better
<apokryphos> hopefully Ubuntu will just be BiArch compatible some time soon
<apokryphos> it was originally planned for Edgy, but that didn't happen. Not sure about the plans now (mainly relating to smart package manager)
<apokryphos> other distros like SUSE have been biarch-compatible for years :/
<e3> will KDE4 come with its own kernal? am i on crack putting those two together?
<Steven_M> hi all
<joe3k> e3: imagine current windows is not yet 64bit ready so it could be the reason why the 64bit arch is still kinda being ignored
<e3> true.
<joe3k> ok it _is_ ready but you can't buy it yet
<Steven_M> does anyone here run dosbox?
<apokryphos> e3: no, KDE is a desktop envrionment
<e3> im curious if the four processors in Intel Core2 Quad will be 64bit.
<Yaccin> joe3k: ... windows is NEVER ready
<Yaccin> :P
<joe3k> Steven_M: maybe 3yrs ago i used it
<joe3k> Yaccin: :)
<e3> and im wondering how many bits the playstation3 is, with its... eight procesors? im not sure how many it has.
<T3hWiz0rd> figures. Linux finally gets printing from all locations... then my mac hits the problem
<e3> I want to use a Playstation3 as a computer pretty bad, with a nice high rez projection screen.
<Yaccin> PS3 sucks
<e3> well im not usin' an xbox360
<Yaccin> xbox also sucks
<Yaccin> ^_^
<Steven_M> joe3k: how do I fix this error:
<Steven_M> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<Steven_M> ALSA:Can't open sequencer
<e3> sony and microsoft both suck...yeah...but where else can i get a super fast console.
<Yaccin> why do you want a console? o.O
<Yaccin> you have a PC
<e3> *hopes no one mentions nintendo wii*
<Yaccin> its so much better
<joe3k> Steven_M: sorry, no idea :-/
<Yaccin> i would rather buy a wii then a xbox or ps3
<e3> my pc is in my office, its to heavy to haul into my trunk and bump around to the friends houses
<Yaccin> but i never ever will buy a console
<Steven_M> that's ok
<e3> i still play games on my dreamcast
<joe3k> e3: only when you install i386 now don't forget to create a separate partition for your home, so that a possible reinstall to x64 won't be so much pain
<e3> oh neat : )
<joe3k> if you don't know how, ask someone else, i gotta go now :)
<e3> thanks so much bro : )
<e3> laters
<scofmb> hi! how do i install opera? i can't find it in the adept manager.. (new to kubuntu)
<thoreauputic> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<thoreauputic> scofmb: you might need to add an entry for the commercial repo - see the help URL above
<scofmb> thxs
<thoreauputic> scofmb: if you are running 6.10 I don't know if opera is available yet for it
<scofmb> i'm running 6.10 :(
<thoreauputic> in that case you might have to get it from the opera site
<scofmb> but in the webpage you ppl send me, its said i can installit :)
<thoreauputic> hmm - I'm currently on a box running dapper here ...
<scofmb> installed ;) thxs ppl!
<thoreauputic> !info opera edgy
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in edgy
<thoreauputic> scofmb: ah OK :)
<scofmb> nah.. i download the deb from the opera site and installed using konqueror
<thoreauputic> fair enough
<scofmb> thanks ;)
<scofmb> i haven't used linux in over 2 years :P
<thoreauputic> scoates: I haven't used anything else in over 3 years ;-)
<thoreauputic> oh I lied - I have a dual boot OS-X and ppc Ubuntu laptop
<scofmb> well.. i used linux only from 1997-2005 :P (but since i'm on a electronic major now, i had all the simulators on windows.. so have to choose)
<TheGateKeeper> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Opera_web_browser
<scofmb> started with redhat 4.2 :P
<thoreauputic> scofmb: wow
<thoreauputic> scofmb: things have changed a lot since then ;-)
<scofmb> yep.. too much, i remember playin with isapnptools :P
<scofmb> to get my modem working
<emre> fdsa
<wilman> hey i have a problem, i hear sound throug my speakers, but i cannot hear or play music files. some of the audio players wont even start
<e3> GoogleEarth isnt working!!! Achhhhkkkk*dies*. This SUcks!
<bronaugh> so fix your OpenGL
<ScarFreewill> GoogleEarth works vor me...
<ScarFreewill> *for
<wilman> instal your graphic card driver
<bot12gb> #kubuntu-es
<maverick> anybody wud plz suggest me any p2p to use on edgy...
<maverick> Frostwire doesn't really connect
<maverick> gtk-nutella is so slow even after port forwarding...ooh how i miss frost wire
<maverick> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<maverick> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ehird> Limewire IS open source
<ehird> and it isn't a limewire clone. it's BASED on the limewire code
<ehird> get your facts right people!
<crazy_bus> I've downloaded the 1920(HD) resolution elephants dream movie from here http://orange.blender.org/download  But for some reason it stutters in scenes with lots of movement.  Does anyone know a reason for this
<ehird> crazy_bus: yes your cpu is no way fast enough to play it back in realtime
<crazy_bus> do you know a good program to converte it into a lower resolution?
<thoreauputic> crazy_bus: possibly your graphics card can't handle it
<ehird> it'll be the cpu. believe me.
<thoreauputic> OK :)
<ehird> graphics card doesn't have to do much work when it's pre-rendered
<zimeng> hello everyone!
<crazy_bus> Would I be able to watch it if I converted it into a lower resolution, or burned it onto a DVD?
<maverick> anybody wud plz suggest me any p2p to use on edgy...
<Ace2016> hi all
<crazy_bus> hello
<Ace2016> how do i remove the ms truetype fonts
<Ace2016> ?
<thoreauputic> crazy_bus: converting it might help, yes
<crazy_bus> You can install/remove ms truetype fonts in Add/Remove programs
<Ace2016> crazy_bus, does this remove the fonts themselves?
<Ace2016> what would happen if i removed all the fonts in linux?
<crazy_bus> It's called 'Microsoft Core Fonts'
<crazy_bus> So I wouldn't think it would remove all of the fonts
<user__> moin @ll
<bsm> hi, will a dist-upgrade to edgy work flawlessly? :)
<crazy_bus> Whats a good program to downgrade the resolution of videos?
<bsm> transcode
<bsm> avidemux2 (with gui)
<crazy_bus> bsm, there's only avidemux in adept.  Will that do the same job as avidemux2?
<john> Has anyone had issues installing flashplayer on firefox?
<ehird_> Hrm. Fluxbox is nice.
<kraut> moin
<bsm> crazy_bus: dunno. if it has a nice gui and is about version 2.0.xx then its the right one ;)
<john> I found that when using the install-flashplayer script, the permissions on the files in the plugins folder are incorrect, causing Firefox to crash
<crazy_bus> version 1:2
<tamacracker> Is getting XGI a good idea?
<tamacracker> or does Kubuntu have it installed already?
<tamacracker> can anyone help me with my repos?
<Rythan> Although I followed the direction for loading the ATI driver, the MESA GLX Indirect is still loading, how can I fox this?
<Rythan> er fix
<bubu1uk> tamacracker: what help u need with repos?
<Rythan> I am also getting this with fglrxinfo: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<tamacracker> I need to know if i modified my repos correctly
<tamacracker> i dont know if i have full access to all the sources.
<aimtrainer> hi! I have a 640*bla res right now and cant change the res in the nvidia xserver settngs because the part to enter the new res is not displayed due to the low resolution and I cant get the window up
<aimtrainer> im afraid my explaination of my problem is kinda crappy..
<EmxBA> hi
<EmxBA> i've installed amarok on *ubuntu* and there is no icon in the gnome panel, what's the problem?
<ndc> #ubuntu
<bubu1uk> tamacracker: use wiki. there are good instruction how to do it.
<DadanHappy> i got error when i try install some package from adept the error is "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages" what should i do?
<defrysk> DadanHappy, try sudo apt-get -f install
<DadanHappy> defrysk: it's still error
<defrysk> DadanHappy, did you add a not ubuntu repo ?
<DadanHappy> i add edgy-backports
<defrysk> DadanHappy, did you install packages from obscure sites or something ?
<SlimG> is ndiswrapper-utils available on the cd version of ubuntu?
<DadanHappy> no, but before i got this error, i'm installing with adept and when adept downloading from repo, my internet connection is broken
<defrysk> well you cannot download with a poor conection I guess
<DadanHappy> and after that, adept error
<defrysk> do sudo apt-get udate
<DadanHappy> i need solution to make adept normal again
<defrysk> update*
<defrysk> does that work ?
<DadanHappy> defrysk: no, it still error
<DadanHappy> :(
<defrysk> DadanHappy, is adept closed ?
<defrysk> if no close it
<defrysk> then sudo apt-get update
<DadanHappy> i've, but it's still error
<defrysk> DadanHappy, sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<DadanHappy> :) it's work
<defrysk> good ;)
<DadanHappy> thanks
<defrysk> yw
<Kotetsu> this is gonna sound really dumb but, how to tar.gz files work?
<defrysk> man tar
<Rythan> Can anyone help in getting the ATI Binary drivers working?  I followed the Wiki and Mesa Indirect are still loading instead of ATI
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<ops> hi
<vincenzo> ciao
<vincenzo> qualcuno puo darmi una mano per settare la mia wlan
<crube> Is there a way to hide all the <nick> left/joined/disconnected messages in Konversation?
<ghostshadow189> hi all , wat folder or file to manage and contain kde theme ?
<arriesp> ciao
<ScarFreewill> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<ghostshadow189> hi all , wat folder or file to manage and contain kde theme ?
<ghostshadow189> and how can i enable double click to open folder and file ?
<bubu1uk> ghostshadow189: system settings
<defrysk> ghostshadow189, systemsettings > keyboard and mouse > mouse
<Tm_T> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<ghostshadow189> and , i want that when i double click to window , it'll maximize instead hide it
<DeadSouL> After formatting Windows and reinstalling it, grub screen disappeared. So I can not log on Kubuntu now. How can I bring back grub screen?
<defrysk> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<defrysk> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<DeadSouL> Thanks a lot defrysk
<intelikey> i'm having an issue with booting sda, it seems that it will boot fine for 20 or 30 times then it fails miserably no boot prompt or nothing  just  LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO for half a screen full and hangs.  that condition remains until i reinstall the boot loader.  anyone ever seen this before ?
<defrysk> intelikey, loose plugs or whatever
<momal> Is the cpu mhz in kinfocenter>processor correct? because it says 1000.000 and i have a amd x2 4200+ so i think it should be running around 2000mhz at least. if it is correct how can i boost it up?
<defrysk> check your connections and check for dust
<Tm_T> intelikey: Someone's laughing at you, "lol" ;(
<intelikey> Tm_T ?
<Tm_T> intelikey: Stupid joke, ignore.
* defrysk hits "ignore"
<defrysk> ;p
<intelikey> defrysk loose plug would NOT be fixed by simply reinstalling the boot loader ?
<defrysk> nope
<defrysk> its something "loose"like flatcable
<defrysk> or dusty like mobo/psu
<intelikey> defrysk then why does a software reinstall of the boot loader fix it for about the same amount of time each time ?
<defrysk> intelikey, or something like old age unfortunately
<intelikey> defrysk that i might buy
<jcb> Hey looking for sweet place to download movies
<defrysk> I'va had it too years ago
<defrysk> jcb, not here
<defrysk> In my case it was a combo of dust/and old stuff
<jcb> know a good site not porn movies just regular movies
<defrysk> can someone ban jcb ?
<intelikey> defrysk so maybe disk going bad ?   but badblocks found nothing   not one single block on the whole disk and i've checked it more than once, + read/write mode.
<defrysk> intelikey, something like that
<defrysk> just poor working data transfer
<jcb> just looking for superman returns movie
<defrysk> on your hd due to loose contcts
<defrysk> jcb, not here please
<defrysk> time to walk the dog
<intelikey> defrysk hmmmm i sussspose anything is possable
<jcb> well is there any one who knows how to set up printing in Ubuntu
<jcb> I have and HP 4300 Office jet all in one
<Jucato> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jcb> thanks
<bomber> !compiler
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jcb> if 4300 not available will 4200 work
<abdulla> hello any one can help me ? how can i download java for my lunix ? abuntu
<Jucato> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jcb> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/index.html  try this
<maverick> any suggestions for P2P for edgy?!!
<maverick> frostwire doesn't connect anymore..so i need a change
<heinkel_112> hi, is it correct that there is a compatibility layer that make it possible to run .NET programs on linux?
<kriskris> can anyone help me? im trying to install divx for linux, but when i try to install i get the licence agreement i cant get past it, its not asking for me type "yes" or something. Does anyone know what iim doing wrong?
<deema> anybody here use islsm?
<tamacracker> Hey guys? How do I check my Nvidia driver version? I need to check if it needs to be upgraded
<tamacracker> updated*
<tamacracker> deema what is that?
<deema> wifi driver
<tamacracker> oh
<deema> well about your nvidia, you could go to the package manager and search for nvidia
<deema> and it should show
<defrysk> !info nvidia
<ubotu> Package nvidia does not exist in any distro I know
<defrysk> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1 (edgy), package size 3970 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<defrysk> thats the one for edgy
<deema> nvidia-glx, yeah
<defrysk> 1.0.8776
<fragment> I cannot find /etc/mkinitramfs/modules would it be in a different location?
* Ropechoborra Awaken..
<deema> nevar
<intelikey> someone in #ubuntu sujested it's maybe the fsck that is fixing my mbr.... i'm thinking that's prolly right.   anyone know how fsck would treet a fs without a partition ?
<made> thanks my java has install
<intelikey> i guess what i'm asking is what is the probability that e2fsck would look at the first sector of the fs and see the MBR and call it an error ?
<made>  what about psm my mozilla browser need to download psm ? from were can i found ?
<intelikey> made the package manager
<intelikey> !mozilla-psm
<ubotu> mozilla-psm: The Mozilla Internet application suite - Personal Security Manager (PSM). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.7.13-0.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 175 kB, installed size 692 kB
<intelikey> !mozilla-psm dapper
<ubotu> mozilla-psm: The Mozilla Internet application suite - Personal Security Manager (PSM). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.7.12-1.1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 174 kB, installed size 692 kB
<intelikey> hmmmm i don't think it is e2fsck that's doing it.....
<intelikey> Mount count:              15
<intelikey> Maximum mount count:      -1
<intelikey> it only forces test on unclean state.
<intelikey> last test 15 mounts ago.
<fred_> hey, does anyone here know anything about updating repositories?
<intelikey> some rocket scientist informed me the other day that you could not make a file system on an hard drive without partitions and have the MBR on the same disk.... i knew better than to swallow that line.  i been using that setup for years now... heh  and that is the setup here on this box but i have the same setup on another box that has never failed to boot.....
<intelikey> fred_ sudo apt-get update
<fred_> thank you
<intelikey> fred_ if you mean adding repositories  that's different.
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> never failed to boot.....^ and it's still running hoary. installed over a year ago.
<xst> Can anyone explain why bug #58721 apparently is being ignored by the ubuntu team, even though it is a complete showstopper for Matrox owners? (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-mga/+bug/58721)
<zerozero_> does anyone in here code in coldfusion and if so what editor do you use with kubuntu?
<paul_> I have compiled and installed Tork, a KDE frontend to Tor, everything went smoothly untill I run it then I get error ->>>[warn]  Failed to parse/validate config: Couldn't access/create private data directory "/var/lib/tor"  this ssems to me like a permission problem but if I change permission on the /lib/tor folder the deamon actually restores it back to previous setting , any ideas to what I could try?
<deema> can anybody here help me diagnose my wifi driver? I cannot get it to work, after many tries
<intelikey> paul_ is the deamon suid ?
<paul_> hmm i have no idea
<paul_> ;/ <-newbie, how do I find this out?
<Grigorgeous> Anybody knows how can I make the resolv.conf filenot to be reseted?
<intelikey> find /usr -name "deamon-name" -exec ls -l '{}' \;
<intelikey> translate deamon-name
<paul_> i am not sure of output but I got this amongst other things -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 592516 2006-09-28 12:50 /usr/sbin/tor
<intelikey> Grigorgeous you could make it immutable and see what errors out because of it... that would tell you what is resetting it.
<Grigorgeous> intelikey: what's the way to make a file immutable?
<intelikey> paul_ hmmm it's not suid.   that "could" be it.  i'm not sure it's supposed to be.
<intelikey> Grigorgeous chattr +i "/path/filename"
<intelikey> as root  ^
<psi> i've installed kubuntu-desktop, but kde wont start because it can't find "kstartupconfig"
<intelikey> Grigorgeous to undo later  it's * -i *
<psi> i tried googling but i found no answer
<intelikey> psi  /usr/bin/kstartupconfig
<intelikey> psi  file exist ?
<creaphot> hi folks
<deema> can anybody here help me diagnose my wifi driver? I cannot get it to work, after many tries
<psi> intelikey: it does. i tried running it and i get permission denied errors (concerning the folder .kde/share)
<psi> i'll look into that.
<intelikey> psi what environment are you in now ?
<intelikey> booted ubuntu ?
<intelikey> live CD ?
<intelikey> console  gnome  other ?
<psi> installed ubuntu, gnome
<intelikey> deema all i can do there is point you at the wiki
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<deema> na no help man.
<creaphot> is there somebody familiar with metabar; i lost the icons&preview since upggrading to edgy. Screenshot: http://emile-visual.info/temp/14.jpg
<intelikey> psi you own your home ?
<psi> intelikey: i got it working. i deleted .kde and tried again :)
<psi> thanks
<intelikey> sudo chown $USER -R ~/    <--- would have worked also.
<intelikey> i think that command should be in the default .bashrc file....
<intelikey> OWN YOUR HOME!  OWN YOUR HOME!  OWN YOUR HOME!   </marches with sign>
<creaphot> nobody on my metabar problem 10 lines up ?
<Bubba_Gump> kubuntu rulez
<Bubba_Gump> um...
<Bubba_Gump> :D
<Mythbusters> .
<PsiKloPx> Can someone point me to a wiki for getting my linksys pci wireless card to work in kubuntu 6.10?
<ironfroggy> any ideas how i could get "bad interpreter: Permission denied" for any script i try to run with just `scriptname` and a #! line? both the script and interpreter are executable. i can run the interpreter and i can run the script with it, but not the script directly for any interpreter.
<ironfroggy> what could possibly be up?
<PsiKloPx> everyone asleep?
<fdoving> ironfroggy: is the filesystem mounted as noexec ?
<ironfroggy> no, its my root filesystem
<fdoving> the script too?
<ironfroggy> wait...
<ironfroggy> oh.
<deema> suxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<ironfroggy> well, it worked yesterday and now it doesnt. i dont know what might have changed.
<ironfroggy> its a cifs mount
<justin1278> hello everyone
<tsdgeos> hi
<justin1278> im having a strange issue today
<fdoving> ironfroggy: try to copy it to your homedir and try again. mount options like 'user' will imply noexec.
<justin1278> when booting Kubuntu 6.10 on my notebook computer it boots very slowly when my AC adapter is plugged in
<justin1278> but when my AC adapter is not plugged in it boots very quickly.
<deema> weird
<justin1278> yes, any ideas?
<DadanHappy> i get some error when try install software from adept
<ironfroggy> fdoving: ok so thats definately the problem, but any idea why i never had trouble until quite suddenly?
<fdoving> ironfroggy: don't know.
<justin1278> does anyone know how i can fix the issue when my AC adapter is plugged in?
<DadanHappy> i get some error when try install software from adept
<DadanHappy> they said "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. "
<DadanHappy> is there anything i can do?
<loran> can anyone help me with getting a boot loader other than grub for kubuntu?
<Hawkwind> DadanHappy: Don't use adept, use apt-get from the command line.  It'll work a lot better and give you much better error messages if there are any
<defrysk> try synaptic if you want some stability
<Hawkwind> apt-get is stable as well, if not more so than any others available in Kubuntu
<DadanHappy> :) i need solutions, how to make my adept get normal back
<mwp> Anyone alive?
<tatatoothee> i am running into many problems sftping to my host on dreamhost.com.  it works on my xp box but not my kubuntu box.  and i can still ftp to other places via kubuntu.  can someone just try this through konqueror? sftp://gatorade.dreamhost.com and ftp://gatorade.dreamhost.com ?  basically just tell me if you get your generic proimpt.  i get "connection closed by remote host," and i'm wondering if it has something to do with my kubuntu 
<Hawkwind> tatatoothee: Works here perfectly
<Hawkwind> tatatoothee: All of my sites are hosted on DH as well, and I use sftp at all times
<vge> tatatoothee:  works here also
<tatatoothee> hawkwind thanks.  do you have any idea why konqueror might not be connecting okay to dreamhost?  is there some block script or something?
<tatatoothee> thanks too vge.
<tsdgeos> tatatoothee: do you have ssh access?
<tatatoothee> yes
<Hawkwind> tatatoothee: Does sftp work with anything else in konqueror, or do you get the same problem with all sftp requests ?
<tsdgeos> tatatoothee: then try fish://
<tatatoothee> i get the same sftp block on other programs too.  including krusader.
<Zarephath> morning Hawkwind:
<Hawkwind> tatatoothee: I mean, if you use sftp in konqueror to try to get to other hosts, do you have the same problem ?
<Hawkwind> Zarephath: Morning
<tatatoothee> no i don't have the same problem going to other hosts.  other hosts work fine.  just not my dreamhsot account.  weird.
<Hawkwind> tatatoothee: Have you talked to the guys in #DreamHost by chance ?
<tatatoothee> fish:// does the same thing.  strange.  hawkwind no i haven't talked to #Dreamhost. . . i suppose i should. . . i figured i'd start w/ kubuntu and go from there.
<tatatoothee> because it seems related to this system.
<tatatoothee> though obviously since you guys are getting thru ok it's probably my config, somehow.
<Hawkwind> tatatoothee: Yeah seems really odd indeed.
<tatatoothee> can you think of some sort of config file that would configure access or not for certain hosts?
<Hawkwind> tatatoothee: Not unless it's something in /etc/hosts.deny or something maybe
<tatatoothee> hawkwind thanks.  etc/hosts.deny alas doesn't include anything; it's all commented out
<Hawkwind> tatatoothee: Very odd indeed.  Jump over to #DreamHost here on Freenode and see if they can shed any light
<tatatoothee> hawkwind & co thanks.  will do.
<texjoachim> hi!
<texjoachim> can anyone help me with a k3b problem?
<Hawkwind> texjoachim: Just ask your question
<Hawkwind> tatatoothee: If/When you find out the answer, let me know please.  I'm curious as to what the problem is and what the fix is as well
<texjoachim> I'm unable to verify the burned DVDs and cds
<texjoachim> I burn them normally and the compare always fail with "can't find ..."
<texjoachim> and the name of the file
<defrysk> texjoachim, you burn the iso/dvd at highest speed ?
<larss0n> hey, my frostwire cant connect anyone know what the problem is ?
<Bubba_Gump> larss0n: have you a firewall ?
<larss0n> yes think so
<Bubba_Gump> larss0n: have a tinker around :)
<larss0n> what ?
<Bubba_Gump> larss0n: play with a few settings in your firewall, see what happens
<larss0n> where can i find my firewall setiings ?
<Bubba_Gump> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<larss0n> what   ?
<bartek> HI Everyone!
<Bubba_Gump> larss0n: click the link, have a play :)
<larss0n> ok
<larss0n> thx man
<texjoachim> defrysk: no, I let k3b decide. the setting is on automatic. and the files are there. so it burns alright, but can't verify afterwards.
<tatatoothee> hawkwind, see this for my first exchange on the dreamhost problem: http://pastebin.com/827444.  i don't know what the next step is.
<Hawkwind> tatatoothee: Hmmm, so now it seems you need to wait for one of the employees to view the ssh log on their end I guess
<bobesponja> hey all
<bobesponja> does anyone know how can I set IPs that are allowed to mount shares from my samba server?
<dgiulian> how can i listen to mp3 music in Kubuntu?
<Hawkwind> !mp3 | dgiulian
<ubotu> dgiulian: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dgiulian> OK thanks
<TheGateKeeper> dgiulian, use amaroK the xine engine & install libxine-extracodes
<TheGateKeeper> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<intelikey> use vlc  :)
<TheGateKeeper> well you could but amarok is already installed by default
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<josh__> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<three> is anyone here using a palm in KDE?
<intelikey> hmmm all /clear does in bx is pages down one page below the last post... it doesn't erase anything.
<intelikey> three !i
<three> are youa ble to sync kmail to your palm?
<intelikey> you misread me.  !==not i==I
<three> oh sorry
<intelikey> no palm here mate   !i
<voicu> could someone please tell me how do I declare a class from an external file? like using extern for functions that become available only at link time
<voicu> in c++ that is
<intelikey> /join #C++      if not answered here.
<TheGateKeeper> voicu, class MyClass;
<TheGateKeeper> at the top of the header file
<voicu> that was obvious but doesn't work. i get errors concerning the scope
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<voicu> intelikey, i didn't want to ask a question like this on #C++ :P
<TheGateKeeper> voicu, can you paste the code + errors ?
<TheGateKeeper> into pastebin
<voicu> well, ok
<TheGateKeeper> most of my coding is done with the M$ compilers but gcc can't be a million miles away lol
<voicu> here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32550/
<voicu> but now that i think of it, it can't work :P
<larss0n> how do i do so the konsole is in this dir ? /home/larss0n/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Steam
<voicu> i mean, how can the compiler tell what's in the class without any function declaration, etc
<voicu> larss0n, cd "/hom/larss0n/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Steam"
<TheGateKeeper> voicu, 1 min while I correct
<milian> how would I set focus on a window from the command line?
<voicu> you can also browse a directory with konqueror and press F4 to open a konsole in current directory
<intelikey> milian dcop prolly
<TheGateKeeper> voicu, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32551/
<voicu> thanks TheGateKeeper
<voicu> but why do I have to declare it there?
<voicu> what about global objects?
<milian> intelikey: which category in dcop? kwin? cant find anything usable
<TheGateKeeper> voicu, well you could declare sting as global object if you wanted too
<voicu> oh, got it :P
<voicu> when declared outside main(), i have to write std::x.resize()
<voicu> this class thingy is kinda cool :D
<TheGateKeeper> correct
<intelikey> milian idk  but i bet that the access point.
* intelikey has forgoten how to type "is" ....    
<TheGateKeeper> voicu, std is the namespace & you have to be explicit
<intelikey> milian idk  but i bet that is the access point.
<voicu> wait... i was compiling the wrong file
<voicu> lol
<voicu> actually, it doesn't work
<voicu> damn
<TheGateKeeper> well you may have to declare it as std::string
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> my firefox won't work
<probose> hey... how do i make windows running in vmware detect a mp3 player
<Ace2016> when i type firefox in Alt+F2 it does nothing, but if i type firefox into konsole it works fine
<Ace2016> what gives?
<TheGateKeeper> voicu, http://www.msoe.edu/eecs/ce/courseinfo/stl/string.htm
<larss0n> my steam is not starting :S
<larss0n> why ?
<TheGateKeeper> voicu, you also need to add #include <string>
<larss0n> my steam is not starting :S
<voicu> TheGateKeeper, but string is a class I created in another file and want to have it linked later
<voicu> that's why I need class string; extern; or something
<larss0n> my steam is not starting :S
<TheGateKeeper> voicu, arn't you using STL ?
<Ace2016> nevermind i sorted it
<intelikey> larss0n  http://www.open-steam.org/  if no one answers you here.
<voicu> well, I wanna learn classes better and this would also be a good moment to make me a good string handling system
<TheGateKeeper> voicu, don't reinvent the wheel
<intelikey> TheGateKeeper what better way to know why the wheel does what it does ?
<TheGateKeeper> voicu, use the standard template library (CString if it was an mfc class)
<voicu> i'm not trying to. i'm not content with the string library
<voicu> intelikey, my point too
<intelikey> voicu just don't ask the makers of the wheel to help you reinvent it.
<voicu> i am crazy about a leakless dynamic allocated strings :D
<voicu> lol, i could just include the file instead of using extern classes and stuff but i hate to compromise because i don't understand how to do it better
<TheGateKeeper> voicu, creating global variables is bad programming practise, creating classes that someone has already sorted & is readily available is worse still
<TheGateKeeper> voicu, you need to give it the class header file so that it knows the member functions etc
<TheGateKeeper> intelikey, it's just pointless
<voicu> yeah, that's the thing. thanks.
<voicu> again... i wasn't saying creating global vars is good
<keith> I have a small question, I have onboard sound and a Live 5.1 card, Kubuntu is defaulting to output sound to onboard.  How can I make it output to my card instead?
<voicu> i know to make a good program... i just didn't like not knowing why it doesn't work
<TheGateKeeper> voicu, :-)
<voicu> plus, it's not like i am making a personalized version of the kernel. just a string handler that works the way i like it
<probose> hey... how do i make windows running in vmware detect a mp3 player?
<TheGateKeeper> voicu, well that's great until some other poor sole comes along & has to maintain it
<voicu> hehe, or it will revolutionise the way people think about strings. i can see the blogs talking about it... :D
<TheGateKeeper> l8r
<larss0n> ive downloaded the cedega engine, but how do i install it
<larss0n> ive downloaded the cedega engine, but how do i install it
<intelikey> larss0n filename ?
<delight> I got kdesvn crashing my konqueror all the time ... i saw the request for backport of newer kdesvn already .. nevertheless is there a workaround for the momment .. can't stand konqueror crashing every so often
<larss0n> Cedega.v5.2.7.Engine
<intelikey> that's all ?
<larss0n> yep
<intelikey> no .deb no .tar.gz  no .bin  ???   no .html  ?
<intelikey> then i have no idea what you downloaded.
<intelikey> try  file Cedega.v5.2.7.Engine
<intelikey> see what it calles it.
<voicu> larss0n, try right clicking the file. maybe something like 'install package' or 'extract' will appear
<voicu> intelikey said a better thing :D
<gabber> ciao
<intelikey> voicu na just cli way opposed to gui way.   not better or worse.
<gabber> come va
<voicu> je suis tres bien :P
<gabber> do you spack english?
<gabber> speck
<voicu> as in speak?
<intelikey> some veriant slang there of yes.
<gabber> italy?
<voicu> this *is* an english channel
<intelikey> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gabber> i'm from switzerland
<intelikey> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<intelikey> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<intelikey> pick your take.
<gabber> blow me
<intelikey> /ban you.
<gabber> can you lern english? please
<voicu> :)), some kind of bot?
<voicu> doesn't seem very aware of itself
<gabber> blow me..
<intelikey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Nuked> is there a possibility that someone may help me with my usb thumbdrive issue?
<gabber> i speak italian
<Nuked> I copied files to the thumbdrive last night
<gabber> my english isen't beautiful...
<Nuked> and now linux and windows refuse to recognize it
<intelikey> nuked what does   fdisk -l /dev/sda   say?
<intelikey> does it see the drive ?
<Nuked> its not sda its sdb and It doesnt see it
<intelikey> k you unpluged and repluged the usb to make sure it's not that simple i guess...
<Nuked> intelikey: if I do it for sdb1 I get no output at all
<Nuked> intellikey I tried that
<intelikey> yeah there shouldn't be output on sdb1   that would ba a partition  fdisk deals in partition tables and drive prams.
<Nuked> intelikey: as far as I know that was the location of the drive
<Nuked> if its not, how do I find out
<intelikey> try  sudo fdisk -l    see if it finds it.
<bunt> help
<rafaguap> Hi all! I can't get my usb memory key and my wireless card work together: it's an issue of which message I send to kernel at boot (acpi=force or not)... What to do???
<intelikey> nuked is the disk partitioned or not ?
<Nuked> no.
<intelikey> Nuked you can look in   dmesg  for messages about it too...
<intelikey> Nuked hmmm then fdisk prolly wont find it.    check  dmesg
<Nuked> intelikey: I think its sdb
<intelikey> grep -ie sd /proc/diskstats
<Nuked> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Nuked> intellikey http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32567/
<intelikey> rafaguap you can ask in #ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> my scrsaver quit working after resetting some kde defaults ...tried using the adpm (advanced power management) like the previous requirement but that no longer helps make it work either ...any ideas ?
<gabber> italy
<gabber> italy?
<Nuked> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<intelikey> right click the desktop select preferances and set it ?
<Zappix> Hey, I can't boot Kubunut because when I re-installed windows it outlawed GRUB. How can I boot kubuntu again without re-installing it?
<Nuked> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<intelikey> Nuked sdb looks like a usb disk to me.   try  sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/"something"    <--translate "something"
<Zappix> Oh yeah, forgot about ubotu XD
<Zappix> thanks
<Nuked> intellikey mount: /dev/sdb: can't read superblock
<ermak> how can i open mdb data base file?
<Zappix> wait
<Zappix> What if you don't have a LiveCD and can't get one? >>;
<Zappix> Because I don't have mine anymore
<intelikey> Nuked what format is that supposed to be ?
<Nuked> fat32 i think
<Nuked> its only 1 gig
<intelikey> zappix make a grub boot disk.
<Zappix> intelikey: I lack a CD burner >>;
<intelikey> Nuked try   sudo mount /dev/sdb -t vfat -o umask=000 /media/"something"   and see what she says.
<intelikey> Zappix and no floppy drive i guess...
<Nuked> "/dev/sdb: can't read superblock"
<Zappix> ....one's motor died and the other I don't have connected
<Zappix> ^^0
<gabber> i don't speak english...but i speak italian...
<Nuked> !it > gabber
<intelikey> Nuked that looks like a really hosed fs.    might sudo fsck /dev/sdb   but you may not have data there anymore     could install testdisk and see if it can recover it.
<intelikey> gabber stop trolling.
<Nuked> Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sdb
<da0> Hello, I have kubuntu 6.10, i'm trying to install ndiswrapper, does anyone have a resource/link/manual/how-to that is more in-depth than the offical ndiswrapper page? or if you have a moment i can tell you my hang up
<Zappix> cd to the directory/file then run makefile?
<Zappix> if the makefile command doesn't work run the updater
<intelikey> Nuked usb subsystem problem.....  hmmm do  lsmod and pastebin it for me.
<Zappix> dao: *points to what he just said*
<da0> ah.. ok.. makefile did some stuff but eventually has some errors
<Nuked> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32571/
<Zappix> da0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ocjeunesse> sluat
<ocjeunesse> kubuntu en francais ?
<da0> i'm not able to paste it.. hrmm..it's on a machine with no connection, hence the ndiswrapper
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<da0> i'll copy the text form the machine.. give me a moment.. thanks!
<ocjeunesse> kubuntu en francais ?
<tamacracker> kubuntu-fr
<Nuked> #!fr
<Nuked> whoops
<intelikey> Nuked hmmm idk.  the modules are correct.  but the error "short read" means that fsck found 0 disk space on the device.    check cables  "both ends"    i really don't know what else to tell you.
<Nuked> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tamacracker> kunbuntu en francais = #kubuntu-fr
<tamacracker> yo guys
<tamacracker> how would I go about becoming root at all times?
<Nuked> intellikey I just want to wipe it out so that I can use it, the data isnt worth anything
<Nuked> sudo su
<tamacracker> so that I can creat a file in my /home directory atleast
<tamacracker> thank you Nuked.
<ocjeunesse> merci
<Zappix> Is it possible to boot Kubuntu by tweaking Windows' boot.ini?
<tamacracker> Nuked
<tamacracker> that didn't help
<Nuked> ?
<tamacracker> i wanna be able to create folders into my home directory.
<BluesKaj> whoever was looking for a boot manager , try GAG , it works with windows and linux in several partitions if need be
<rag> hello *, kaffeine play wmv files?
<Nuked> tamacracker that command is to make you root at all times
<Nuked> type in sudo su
<Nuked> and see for yourself
<tamacracker> i did
<da0> Zappix: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32572/
<intelikey> Nuked sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb     but that will probably fail...   if windows and linux are both at a loss on that drive then you probably wont be able to format it until you get that problem streightened out...
<tamacracker> and then i went into my home folder
<tamacracker> and i cannot create a folder in there.
<intelikey> Nuked tamacracker   sudo -i
<BluesKaj> intelikey, i setup the screensaver in sys/settings but after I reboot the next day the settings are gone
<tamacracker> sudo -i?
<Nuked> yeah yeah, I know
<BluesKaj> or they just don't work
<Zappix> da0: You using root?
<rag> hello *, kaffeine play wmv files?
<da0> hrm
<da0> using sudo?
<intelikey> tamacracker wait.   sudo -i is to become root  but you have permissions issue in your home ?
<Zappix> Yeah
<tamacracker> yes
<tamacracker> exactly
<Zappix> sudo su or something
<tamacracker> permission denied.
<da0> Zappix: no
<Zappix> I haven't used Kubuntu in three months XD
<intelikey> tamacracker sudo chown $USER $HOME -R
<Zappix> do that and then try again
<tamacracker> i just wanna make folders so i can hold my music there and my downloads etc..
<da0> okay doke
<Zappix> Now try running makefile again
<BluesKaj> Nuked try GAG , it'll find your partitions and help you set up a bootpage
<tamacracker> :(
<Zappix> Those three months ago....I only used it for two days aswell
<intelikey> tamacracker sudo chown $USER $HOME -R    <-- makes you own your home.   that's what you want.
<Zappix> Wait
<tamacracker> does not work
<Zappix> Da0: Why do you need NDISWRAPPER if you have an internet connection?
<tamacracker> intelikey it will not let me, access denied again.
<Zappix> Orare you doing what I had to do and move your computer to a temporary position?
<intelikey> tamacracker sudo echo working
<Nuked> BluesKaj: it isnt a partition issue. It refuses to see my usbdrive
<intelikey> tamacracker what's it say ?
<tamacracker> working
<intelikey> tamacracker and     sudo chown $USER $HOME -R
<intelikey> what's it say ?
<Nuked> intellikey im hoping testdisk can fix this
<rag> intelikey: how are you!
<BluesKaj> are you trying to boot from the USB , Nuked ?
<intelikey> Nuked luck with it.
<tamacracker> nothing.
<intelikey> rag well,  and you ?
<intelikey> tamacracker ok now make the dir.
<tamacracker> intelikey
<tamacracker> can i just open up home folder
<tamacracker> click edit, create new folder
<tamacracker> ?
<Nuked> BluesKaj: that was the original purpose... until it self destructed
<intelikey> yes
<rag> intelikey: well here with my children , the computers :)
<tamacracker> doesn't work.
<intelikey> rag lol
<tamacracker> :\ i'd like to have 100% control of my operating system lol
<BluesKaj> Nuked, dunno if this will help but, ...  http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<tamacracker> at least ask me for a password when creating a folder in the home directory and ill be happy with that.
<intelikey> tamacracker in the konsole type   mkdir ~/testing
<tamacracker> ok...
<Nuked> oh no way! it crammed 1025 mb on 978mb drive
<tamacracker> i make it.
<tamacracker> or i made it i believe.
<tamacracker> though i cannot find it
<tamacracker> in home or tamacracker directory.
<da0> Zappix:  the linux box is another machine.. i only have wireless available.. this box i type on is a win machine
<Zappix> Oh.
<da0> Zappix: I used the sudo and it make this and that with no errors
<Zappix> :D
<intelikey> tamacracker oh..... lol   you have no access to /home  only root can write there.   it's in /home/tamacracker  your $HOME directory...   lol
<da0> Zappix: I appreciate your help.  I have a question for you.. what dist do you use like?
<intelikey> users home (by default) is  /home/username    never /home   (unless specifically setup that way)
<tamacracker> so only in /home/tamacracker i can make a folder?
<tamacracker> not in /home?
<Zappix> da0: ?
<intelikey> tamacracker yes true.
<Zappix> da0: I have Windows and Kubuntu on my HDD
<Zappix> Kubuntu I only used for three days
<Zappix> because I had to reinstall Windows and that killed GRUB
<intelikey> tamacracker if you want to change that do this.   sudo chown $USER /home
<intelikey> after that you can do anything in /home you want.
<da0> Zappix: ah.. yes.. thanks for your help!  gonna get this machine online.. woohoo!
<Zappix> If your drivers are compatible ^^0
<da0> they are
<Zappix> Oh, cool
<Zappix> Lucky, mine arent >>;
<da0> many are not :(
<tamacracker> Yes!!
<Zappix> yeah
<tamacracker> that's what I'm talkin bout intelikey!
<da0> d-link
<intelikey> tamacracker the problem we had is in the terminology.  "my home"  in linux  translates to what ever  echo $HOME  outputs.  not /home
<Zappix> da0: When I go out shopping for new hardware (I need a new motheroard and processor) I'll probably get a $20 card aswell
<Nuked> Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated ?! what the.......?
<tamacracker> now if i restart X will i have to type that command again in order to access my home/music files?
<intelikey> tamacracker no
<intelikey> change is perminant
<tamacracker> i understand that
<tamacracker> but lets say
<tamacracker> with nicotine
<tamacracker> which uploads and downloads through the music folder
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti
<tamacracker> the music folder will be in /home/music
<tamacracker> will it allow the music folder to be modified without the command?
<Kim^J> Any fun problems to solve?
<intelikey> tamacracker and you own /home and /home/music and should own /home/music/*   which means you do anything you want too.
<tamacracker> ok cool
<intelikey> no more permission denied
<slow-motion> hallo
<tamacracker> without having to retype the command everytime i log on
<Kim^J> Why does he own /home and not root ?
<tamacracker> right?
<intelikey> how many ways do i have to say this.    CORRECT!
<tamacracker> ;D
<tamacracker> wooot
<intelikey> right
<intelikey> yes
<tamacracker> LOL
<tamacracker> I'm sorry
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> np
<tamacracker> it's just the security is really strict on this
<intelikey> your welcome.
<Kim^J> intelikey: What what what???
<tamacracker> and i still haven't found a book on commands
<tamacracker> for ubuntu.
<intelikey> Kim^J cause he wanted to.
<Kim^J> tamacracker: Buy a Linux for dummies.
<adaptr> tamacracker: commands for ubuntu ? oh boy
<adaptr> just get the rute users guide and start reading already
<tamacracker> yeah... there's like what... maybe 30+ commands?
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<intelikey> tamacracker ^
<tamacracker> yes!!!
<tamacracker> that's what i need!
<Kim^J> tamacracker: There are no special commands for Ubuntu.
<adaptr> tamacracker: absolutely.. if you consider 3500+ to be 30+, which is theoretically correct
<tamacracker> ha :D
<Kim^J> 2362 commands.
<Kim^J> tamacracker: Very basic.
<tamacracker> that's all i need
<tamacracker> i dont really like to depend on people
<tamacracker> when it comes to terminal
<intelikey> if you want more indepth try  rute-book
<tamacracker> and basic things like updates, installing, removing etc..
<Kim^J> tamacracker: Start with man man and then work all /bin commands.
<adaptr> tamacracker: you don't need to, that's the beauty of it
<tamacracker> thanks guys :)
<intelikey> tamacracker enjoy.
<tamacracker> i shall
<Nuked> FAT : 16 32 ?                 Searching for FAT table 10%
<Nuked> oh man
<adaptr> well, FAT is very nice to have, if you need it
<intelikey> and btw  rutebook - Linux: Rute User's Tutorial and Exposition, an online book    is still relevent even though it's considered old.
<tamacracker> cool
<Nuked> I just want to know how 600 mb of stuff turned into 1025 mb on a usb drive
<intelikey> it's big like a dictionary.
<intelikey> 2 copies ?
<adaptr> Nuked: very easily - if the block size of the USB drive is ridiculously large and there are lots of small files
<wildchild> off topic question: what's the name of donkey serv with most users?
<adaptr> megamule ? uberdonkey ? WHAT kind of question is that ? :)
<Nuked> adaptr: this is a normal 1 gig thumb drive
<intelikey> well before some one else gets me tied up i need to go.
<Nuked> cheers
<intelikey> nuked hope you get it all sorted out.
<Nuked> me too thanks
<adaptr> Nuked: never said it wasna - what does the partition table reveal ? how is it set up ?
<Nuked> nothing that I can tell you at the moment
<Nuked> linux refuses to recognize it
<Nuked> and its the same for windoes
<adaptr> if Linux refuses to recognise it, then how come you can copy files to it ?
* Zappix is now away (Tacos :D) (14:06:42)
<knubbe> why do my ktorrent download everything twice?
<adaptr> knubbe: because you have more than one program associated with torrents ?
<knubbe> (ktorrent 2.0.3)
<mikepence> hey all
<mikepence> I am looking for cool, dark theme for KDE
<knubbe> adaptr: "BitTorrent" is the program associated with .torrent's
<mikepence> any pointers?
<adaptr> knubbe: then where does ktorrent come into it ?
<knubbe> adaptr: when i start downloading the torrent (not the actual .torrent-file), it downloads it twice.
<larss0n> my steam is not starting :S
<larss0n> my steam is not starting :S
<larss0n> my steam is not starting :S
<larss0n> my steam is not starting :S
<adaptr> with what do you download it ?
<adaptr> I presume you meant you downlaod the .torrent twice, and not the *target*
<knubbe> adaptr: like now, for example, im downloading a linux-distro, 700mb. and i have downloaded 470mb of the 700mb so far. but it say that its only 31% complete.
<adaptr> then how did you verify that you have, in fact, downloaded 470MB ?
<knubbe> adaptr: thats what ktorrent says
<adaptr> I'm still betting even money that you're downloading it twice
<knubbe> Downloaded: 470mb, Total size: 700mb, Percent: 31%
<knubbe> thats weird
<knubbe> adaptr: well. yea. it is downloading the contents twice.
<knubbe> adaptr: if find that quite unnecessary though
<adaptr> knubbe: so , back to my original question: is it therefore perhaps linked to two different torrent downlaoders ?
<knubbe> adaptr: im not sure im following, but there's only one "tracker" if thats what you mean?
<adaptr> no, that's not what I mean
<knubbe> ok
<adaptr> if you feed a torrent to two different downloaders, I'm pretty sure it will get downloaded twice - exactly like one would expect
<adaptr> and since the default behaviour of these applications is to pick up on the fact that you've downloaded the .torrent with a browser, it'll mostly happen invisible to you
<ubuntu> great :o
<jpouille> re
<knubbe> adaptr: oh. ok.
<bartek> Hi Everyone!
<bartek> ii ned some help
<bartek> i mean java ;/
<adaptr> Hola, bartek
<pol> hello
<adaptr> you need some java ? what, you wanna come over for a good cuppa ?
* Zappix is back (14:16:51) ( away since 14:06:48 )
<Vladdy> :-/
<Vladdy> bad kubuntu cd
<bartek> adptr i need some cammand or something like taht to install java on firefox
<frover> where i can get repositories
<propietario> what kind of repositories?
<bartek> adaptr can you help me??
<frover> basic repositories
<adaptr> bartek: with installing java ? just use the add/remove programs applet
<larss0n> HELLO HOW CAN I UPGRADE FROM 6.06 -----> 6.10
<larss0n> sorry caplslock
<bartek> but i want innstal java plugin to firefox
<larss0n> 6.06 -----> 6.10 whre can i find scripts to update kubuntu
<larss0n> 6.06 -----> 6.10 whre can i find scripts to update kubuntu
<larss0n> 6.06 -----> 6.10 whre can i find scripts to update kubuntu
<Morrissey> Hi, I think I did something to screw my fonts up in firefox ... all my fonts look great otherwhere in KDE, but specific in firefox they look really crappy .... anyone know how to fix?
<Morrissey> this is what I did: sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<Morrissey> maybe I screwed something up then :)
<bartek> ok must go seee yaa!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbb %*!*@host86-129-190-145.range86-129.btcentralplus.com %*!*@216.Red-88-1-48.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net %damian_!*@*]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb *!*@84-72-41-27.dclient.hispeed.ch *!*@static-138-89-253-5.atclnj.east.verizon.net *!*n=ubuntu@host-85-237-44-143.dsl.sura.ru *!*@host86-129-190-145.range86-129.btcentralplus.com]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb *!*@mo-76-0-46-146.dhcp.embarqhsd.net *!*@84-73-115-78.dclient.hispeed.ch *!*@84-72-41-11.dclient.hispeed.ch *!*@stjhnf0122w-142162041002.pppoe-dynamic.nl.aliant.net]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbb *!*@host86-130-60-4.range86-130.btcentralplus.com *!*@p54982F75.dip0.t-ipconnect.de *!*@ottawa-dial-206-191-1-44.d-ip.magma.ca]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<harmental> hi..does anybody knows where can i find a good version of pacman or ms pacman for linux???
<linx> Anyone know about wifi on a fujitsu lifebook b-2547?
<larss0n> whre can i se in kubuntu what version i have
<Morrissey> wich is better of beryl/compiz and 3ddesktop?? Im currently using the last one because I think it uses less memory, correct?
<fdoving> larss0n: kmenu -> system -> konsole , run the command 'lsb_release -cr
<fdoving> larss0n: without the '
<larss0n> thx
<larss0n> what can i type in the console to update to edgy
<fdoving> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<fiddler> kann mir jemand verklickern wie ich meine nvidia karte an laufen bekomme....krise
<fdoving> !de | fiddler
<ubotu> fiddler: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<seraphangel> !fiddler
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fiddler - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anirban> How to install Fire fox in Kubuntu
<anirban> I did sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install firefox
<anirban> nothing happens
<seraphangel> update firefox from what version?
<seraphangel> if my adept manager is hanging at installing and has been for last coupld hours will shutting it down and restarting the install mess with anything?
<rcarr> I am having to compile an older version of the ieee80211 subsystem to get my wireless card to work
<rcarr> and on make it deletes the source directory rather than doing anything, anyone experienced this?
<rcarr> the ssame package seemst ow ork for other people, and I can't find anything in the makefile
<yahalom> my kdewallet doesn't remember my password! when  i check the settings it has them all stored. any ideas?
<moneyfirst> I'm looking for a good download manager that can split download. could you recommend some? thx
<fabiche> hi
<tamacracker> Guys... when I add a new panel..
<tamacracker> a docking panel
<tamacracker> it doesn't let me configure it.
<fabiche> How to configure 3d DESKTOP with Xgl & nvidia plz /Q me !!!  HELP me !!
<yahalom> nobody else have this issue/
<yahalom> ?
<anirban> I have no version of firefox installed Sepaphangle
<d0uglas> Hi. Running gnome-terminal in kde. How can I specify which browser gnome-terminal uses when launching urls? It's not paying attention to what i have set in the kontrol panel or whatever
<tamacracker> Can someone please tell me why I cannot configure my dock panel?
<tamacracker> i cant even add applications to it from draggin and dropping.
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> is a 700mb cdrw enough to burn the edgy iso?
<tamacracker> yes
<d0uglas> no you need the special 703mb burners
<coreymon77> okay
<tamacracker> ....
<d0uglas> sorry that wasn'st funny
<coreymon77> i just didnt know if you needed a cdr or if a cdrw could do it
<d0uglas> cdrws are wimpy
<tamacracker> Uh... I'd stick to CD-R.
<tamacracker> Yo can someone help me with my panel problem?
<tamacracker> Last time I was able to actually modify my panel... now I can't do with it.
<d0uglas> otoh you do save a lot of pennies with cdrws (if you reuse them just in time before they die photovotalically)
<jorik> tamacracker: right click your panel and unlock it ?
<tamacracker> its unlocked
<poco> hi
<tamacracker> this is extra panel, my docking panel so that i can add applications to it that i tend to use a lot.
<poco> i have no more net on my system... interface eth0 seems not found (nothing in dmesg too)
<adaptr> poco: what does "ifconfig -a" say ?
<adaptr> poco: or "lspci -v", for that matter
<poco> lo0 sit0
<anirban> when ever I try to do aptitude install firefox
<adaptr> poco: is this a normal PCI card, or a PCMCIA NIC ?
<poco> adaptr, nothing with lspci, got a "illegal vendor id unknown device ffff (rev ff)" on the last line
<anirban> I get a mesg No Candidate version found for fire fox
<adaptr> poco: looks like it may be toast - I would try to open the box and re-seat the card, then see what happens
<poco> adaptr, a powerpc card, it worked until the last system update (a not completed one)
<adaptr> poco: there's no such thing, it's either PCI or not PCI
<Bubba_Gump> in amarok, has anyone noticed the playlist displaying track times incorrectly
<adaptr> anirban: so there probably isn't one - you tell us mighty little to go on here
<adaptr> hah - I'm now waiting for alter_ego to be known as "the_same_guy" :)
<tamacracker> Does anyone know why the docking panel is not allowed to be configured?
<Kotetsu> Bubba_Gump: I only have that on some songs
<khirr> file: No such file or directory
<khirr> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java: error while loading shared libraries: libpthread.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<khirr> khirr@khirr-desktop:~$
<khirr> why?
<khirr> why this error?
<poco> ok, my eth0 card is a sungem pci on an imac g3 it is now unrecognized by my kubuntu system after an upgrade (my old kubuntu cdrom still recognize it)
<poco> Got a illegal vendor idd unknown device with lspci
<hades> how i can install on my 6.06 kde 3.2 or newer
<hades> the newest one
<Vuen_> hey guys, rather simple question here, where do i configure my screensaver?
<adaptr> poco: you earlier said "incomplete upgrade" - that could be painful
<hades> can i upgrade my old kde to the 3> version ?
<poco> adaptr, strange no ? it's only a kernel thing...
<flattersr> hi room
<flattersr> having a slight problem with kubuntu
<poco> adaptr, ok, the sungem module was not loaded...
<flattersr> the screen is slightly off the right, which mean that some of the icons on my menu options are partially displayed
<flattersr> is there a way of correcting this
<max_> where are the bootsplash screens located?
<poco> flattersr, using the buttons on your screen ?
<poco> (hard screen)
<Vuen_> argh
<Vuen_> guys
<Vuen_> where do i configure my screensaver?
<flattersr> hard screen?
<max_> where are the bootsplash screens located?
<bubu1uk> for some reason my kaffeine doesnt' want to start. it used to. now i only get that running icon when it's starting, but then it disapears, and it doesnt really start
<poco> flattersr, the monitor
<bubu1uk> any1 knows what can be problem?
<poco> bubu1uk, start it inside a konsole to see the rror
<bubu1uk> no error
<bubu1uk> tried to reinstall kaffeine and kaffeine-xine, no result
<poco> echo $?
<thomerz> hi, can i ask questions about installing fglrx here?
<bubu1uk> how do i do that echo? echo $kaffeine?
<Vuen_> guys, seriously. kubuntu must have a screensaver somewhere. where is it?
<khirr> how can i change one file name since kopnsole?
<poco> Vuen_, in the control panel ?
<poco> or maybe also right-button on the desktop and then somewhere
<khirr> since konsole?
<hades> how i can upgrade my kde from 6.06LTS to the newest version of kde ?
<poco> bubu1uk, type "kaffeine", and then "echo $?"
<bubu1uk> Vuen_: control panel > desktop
<bubu1uk> poco: no output.
<poco> hades, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
<Vuen_> ah, Desktop. that's a pretty obscure place to put it.
<Morrissey> hi, how can I filter out wich packages installed takes up most of my space?? is there a way?
<poco> bubu1uk, and after the echo $?
<bubu1uk> vuen_: u can do it if u right click on desktop and properties.
<bubu1uk> poco: did 'kaffeine echo $', right?
<poco> kaffeine; echo $?
<okon> hi
<poco> hi okon
<okon> sombody have p5b motherboard?
<bubu1uk> poco: output is '$'
<okon> i just installed edgy
<okon> and get grub error 21
<poco> bubu1uk, try kaffeine -v ?
<okon> tried to find some info but seem to be a problem with the kernel
<Alter-Ego> i am getting "quits" in programs I use
<bubu1uk> poco: gives me versions of qt, KDE and kaffeine
<bubu1uk> poco: kaffeine --verbose doesnt give me output too
<poco> okon, maybe the devices specified in boot.conf are not correct ?
<Digital-Pioneer> Hi. I'm in Kubuntu Edgy, and whenever I right-click to pull up a context menu, I get one or two message boxes that I have to OK before getting the menu.
<Digital-Pioneer> "Couldn't connect DCOP signal. Won't receive any status notifications!
<Digital-Pioneer> "
<okon> poco : do u have an idea how i can find it out
<bubu1uk> poco: any other ideas?
<tamacracker> does anyone know how to check which version of flash i have, im missing fonts, so im assuming i need to update.
<okon> poco: tried to compile new kernel 2.6.18.2 but without effect
<bubu1uk> okon: does kernel points to right partitions, where it should be?
<poco> okon, paste your /boot/grub/grub.conf somewhere
<okon> bubu1uk: yes but i think its a known bug for 2.6.17
<josh_> i dont understand something
<Hawkwind> There is no such file as /boot/grub/grub.conf
<josh_> 3d things in beryl are really slow
<Hawkwind> It's actually /boot/grub/menu.lst
<josh_> but i can drag a laggy 3d window and its perfectly smooth
<okon> poco : in /boot/grub/ is no grum.conf do u mean menu.list?
<Hawkwind> okon: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<josh_> so does it mean that the video card is doing beryl and my cpu is rendering 3d?
<poco> Hawkwind, menu.lst is no more used
<josh_> #kubuntu-xgl
<bubu1uk> okon: yes, menu.lst
<josh_> #ubuntu-xgl
<bubu1uk> josh_: tryin to join channels?
<Hawkwind> poco: Yes it is
<Hawkwind> poco: grub.conf has never existed
<Hawkwind> poco: He's on Dapper, not Edgy
<poco> mm..
<josh_> yeah lo
<josh_> i'm in the one i want
<josh_> could anybody help though
<jamonation> anyone know why a machine won't allow me to login through ssh from one host but will another?
<ubuntu> http://rafb.net/paste/results/e1zJO236.html
<okon> poco: http://rafb.net/paste/results/e1zJO236.html
<bubu1uk> jamonation: does it use same port?
<jamonation> bubu1uk: yeah
<jamonation> hosts file(s) is/are clean
<jamonation> is there a log of ssh events I could check?
<jamonation> nothing in /var/log/messages
<poco> /var/log/sshd/current ?
<poco> depends on your logger...
<jamonation> cool, I'll check
<poco> okon, "/sbin/fdisk /dev/hda" type "p" and check the partitions ?
<okon> poco: everything rigth
<seraphangel> whats the command to give the reg user permission to use a drive? i cant open any of my files on my other drives since only root has the permissions
<okon> poco: do you know where there is a deb of <generic> 2.6.18 kernel?
<seraphangel> anyone know?
<adaptr> seraphangel: there is no "command" - you have to either set the right permissions or alter the mount parameters to allow said permissions
<seraphangel> i already set right mount parameters and still same would i have to restart?
<seraphangel> and chmodint the drive 644 doesnt work
<adaptr> seraphangel: what kind of data are we talking about ?
<seraphangel> video files
<adaptr> and what does it say the permissions actually *are* ?
<seraphangel> all say locked
<khirr> some one of u can send my the library libpthread.so.0??
<seraphangel> but weird cuss 2 of the files dont say theyre locked
<khirr> !libc6
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.4-1ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 4032 kB, installed size 9988 kB
<tamacracker> danny
<Yaccin> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<josh_> ubuntu-xgl
<josh_> #ubuntu-xgl
<Yaccin> -_-
<Yaccin> why doesnt ubotutells me in which repo svn is?
<Yaccin> i know that svn is something like cvs -_-
<Hawkwind> !info svn
<ubotu> Package svn does not exist in any distro I know
<Hawkwind> !info subversion
<ubotu> subversion: advanced version control system (aka. svn). In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.2-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 203 kB, installed size 3020 kB
<josh_> does anybody have experience with cedega?
<Hawkwind> josh_: The guys in #WineHQ do :)
<josh_> thx
<syock> uh.. hello. My display settings show that I have an NVIDIA GeForce 6 Series device using nv driver, even though i`ve set it to use nvidia driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf . Is this normal?
<gnomefreak> syock: did you install nvidia-glx?
<syock> I installed it in Ubuntu, do I need to reinstall here as well?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> syock: what happens when you change the driver from nv to nvidia?
<gnomefreak> syock: and than restart X
<arrautza> hi
<syock> how?
<syock> let me try that first
<gnomefreak> syock: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<khirr> !libpthread.so.0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libpthread.so.0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<khirr> libpthread
<khirr> !libpthread
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libpthread - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<khirr> mare..
<fdoving> khirr: use apt:/ in konqueror, or http://packages.ubuntu.com
<fdoving> away.. tv.
<khirr> i've couldnt found this
<khirr> do u have this library?
<syock> gnomefreak: I think I did that a while back before, it changes just xorg.conf and nothing else AFAIK
<gnomefreak> syock: is your busid right?
<syock> gnomefreak: how do I look that up?
<gnomefreak> syock: pastebin the output of lspci -v
<syock> gnomefreak: 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51G [GeForce 6100]  (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<syock> gnomefreak: so i set it at 0:5:0
<syock> gnomefreak: should be alright right, wright?
<gnomefreak> syock: it should be 00:05:0
<gnomefreak> maybe 00 at end
<syock> gnomefreak: it`s not the same?
<gnomefreak> hold on a sec
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> syock: mine is 02:09.0 and i had to set mine to 02:09:0
<gnomefreak> in xorg.conf it left off the 05 and was just 5
<gnomefreak> so had to change it to get it to work
<syock> okay restarting X
<gnomefreak> syock: you have X?
<arrautza> how can paste on nano??
<gnomefreak> arrautza: cant really :(
<arrautza> copy & paste?
<syock> gnomefreak: Just as I thought, it didn`t change anything on Display Settings. I wonder if I can just ignore?
<gnomefreak> arrautza: nope
<arrautza> i don't know...
<jerrold> new to linux..newer to kubunto..but i installed kxdocker thru apt-get and the adept manager gui...its in the taskbar..but when i launch it through there..it tries to do something but nothing shows up
<arrautza> can i?
<arrautza> :(
<jerrold> from the console i get a "cannot connect to X server" error..any ideas?
<syock> arrautza: if you run on GTK terminal maybe you can
<gnomefreak> syock: i dont understand what you mean
<arrautza> ??
<Nuked> yeah, my usb thumbdrive committed suicide last night
<gnomefreak> arrautza: you have a gui?
<jerrold> arrautza: you cant copy with ctrl-c from some gui..and middle mouse click in the nano terminal to paste
<gnomefreak> syock: you have to change it. if i understand you right
<arrautza> i wont to improbe my source list and kate can't open it... so i think on nano...
<jerrold> can copy with ctrl-c soryr
<arrautza> gonna try thnk
<gnomefreak> arrautza: do you see menu or kicker or anything
<arrautza> on kate or on nano?
<aimtrainer>  hi! Soemhow I cant write "d" in my console. In other applications the d-key doess work - anybody an idea?
<jerrold> anyone have kxdocker working with kubuntu? gettin beryl to work was easier than this :P
<syock> gnomefreak: Well, KDE has its own special control panel, right? And it has this display settings too, but it incorrectly displays my display driver as nv instead of nvidia. Though I`m convinced that my X is running on nvidia. So I think it may be a bug on KDE`s part.
<gnomefreak> arrautza: on your desktop
<jerrold> arrautza: you can ctrl-c copy from kate, and middle mouse click to paste into nano
<gnomefreak> syock: no thats normal
<arrautza> my desktop is clear
<arrautza> thkns jerrold
<gnomefreak> arrautza: is it black or do you see a K in the left bototm corner
<Nuked> which java package should I install?
<gnomefreak> jerrold: if hes in tty he cant C&P
<gnomefreak> Nuked: sun-java5-plugin
<jerrold> anyone have exp with kxdocker?
<arrautza> I see the K
<gnomefreak> Nuked: unless for devel
<jerrold> gnome: oh right..ya..
<gnomefreak> arrautza: ty than copy and paste will work fine in kate
<jerrold> but he said he's using kate
<gnomefreak> or nano
<gnomefreak> jerrold: he said kate wouldnt open
<Nuked> gnomefreak: will that work for opera?
<arrautza> kate can't open souce.list
<gnomefreak> arrautza: sources.list
<arrautza> rigth sory
<arrautza> srry
<gnomefreak> Nuked: once its installed. you have to set the path in opera
<gnomefreak> !opera | Nuked
<ubotu> Nuked: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<gnomefreak> Nuked: that will tell you what to add and where
<Nuked> I dont use the opera in the commercial repos
<Nuked> I use the weekly builds
<jerrold> no one with kxdocker experience? :P
<gnomefreak> Nuked: doesnt matter
<Nuked> jerrold I had installed it, but never got around to using it
<Nuked> lol gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Nuked: all your looking at is the java path
<PsiKloPx> after working fine under dapper I'm pulling my hair out trying to get my linksys pci wireless card to work after installing edgy (full install - not upgrade)  - I've followed instructions I've found on the forums with no luck.  How can I reset everything to start over?
<gnomefreak> jerrold: last i heard it didnt work too good
<syock> gnome, cool you`re like handling every problems posted here. I wonder how you can react so fast to many questions
<gnomefreak> jerrold: i have also been gone for 5ish days
<Ace2016> hi again
<gnomefreak> syock: i am in 20 or so channels atm too
<jerrold> nuked: i installed it thru apt-get..but it doesnt seem to do anything ;p cant connect to xserver...im using beryl + nvidia drivers as my desktop
<Ace2016> whats command that shows output of something line by line?
* gnomefreak takes breaks :)
<gnomefreak> Ace2016: what do you mean?
<syock> crazy!!!
<gnomefreak> Ace2016: you can do    command | less
<Ace2016> gnomefreak: i want to look at ./configure --help line bu line
<Ace2016> oh right less goes after the command
<Ace2016> right got it, thanks
<gnomefreak> Ace2016: try ./configure --help | less but not sure if it will work with ./configure never tried it
<arrautza> Gnome or kde??? i have kubuntu , but all my friends tell to change to ubuntu...
<Ace2016> kde is the best
<syock> arrautza: Ha ha, some friends you have
<Ace2016> if you go from kde to gnome you will miss features all over the place
<gnomefreak> arrautza: use what you like  dont rely on others opinions
<Nuked> seriously
<|lostbyte|> arrautza, Make them change to kubuntu.
<Ace2016> the gnome file dialogue drives me insane i hate gtk
<arrautza> hahahaha.... thks
<syock> arrautza: just stick with what you have first
<Nuked> arrautza: try them all! MUAHAHAHA
<syock> Nuked: To be frank, I just installed kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop today for that purpose
<mutlu_inek> Ace2016: agree
<syock> I`m trying out KDE checking out what it`s all about, figuring out how to do common tasks... now passing out? just kidding
<arrautza> kde looks much more like windows... thats give the krisp
<coreymon77> guys
<khirr> how can i do to when my dapper load, look as edgy load...
<khirr> is that part of kde 3.5.5?
<Ace2016> khirr: you mean the ksplash theme?
<syock> So is it also normal for KControl to allow only refresh rates of 50, 52, 53, 54 Hz at 1280x1024? Because my monitor has a vrange of 55-76, and it`s also in xorg.conf already.
<khirr> yes..
<khirr> mean....load bar
<Ace2016> khirr: just after grub? or after the login screen?
<khirr> when kubuntu is loading...y talk about load bar
<khirr> yes
<coreymon77> guys
<khirr> after grub
<gnomefreak> syock: check the rates on your monitor from thier website. i found ubuntu didnt set right rates so i changed them
<khirr> before login screen
<coreymon77> my friend is trying to use kbuntu live cd
<khirr> after grub
<arrautza> have anyone experience with an 64 bit computer?
<coreymon77> but his boot sequence is the default hard drive is firrst priority thing
<gnomefreak> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<coreymon77> can you guys help me explain to him how to change the boot sequence
<coreymon77> ?
<Ace2016> coreymon77: change the order or change what starts and what doesn't?
<syock> gnomefreak: well I`ve checked and reconfigured xserver-xorg accordingly. It still doesn`t show up right in KDE. It`s okay in gnome though.
<gnomefreak> khirr: there is the way to change dappers usplash to edgys if you have edgys downloaded
<Ace2016> coreymon77: bum can change what starts
<coreymon77> no
<khirr> but, i dont wanna use edgy, i wanna use dapper, but, i'd like see load bar as edgy
<syock> gnomefreak: actually gnome, on the other hand, only allows a refresh rate of 75 Hz
<gnomefreak> syock: that maybe a kde issue but Xorg spans over any gui
<coreymon77> i want to change it so that if there is a bootable cd in the drive
<coreymon77> it will boot off of it first
<coreymon77> and not the hard drive
<syock> gnomefreak: ha, thought so
<coreymon77> i know how to do it
<coreymon77> ive done it myself
<Ace2016> i miss dapper's loading bar, i think it looked better
<gnomefreak> coreymon77: set boot from cd in your bios
<coreymon77> i just need help explaining it to my friend
<khirr> T_T
<gnomefreak> Ace2016: take the word quiet out of the boot options in grub menu.lst
<khirr> is the load bar a theme?
<coreymon77> gnomefreak: i know that, ive done it, ive had that setting for years, im just having ytrouble explaining to my friend hwo todo it
<gnomefreak> coreymon77: that depends on the system not ubuntu. dell uses like f3 at boot time or F11
<gnomefreak> khirr: the theme is the whole picture with loadbar and rest
<khirr> uhmm, i'l back i half hour, i gonna install dapper
<khirr> brb
<gnomefreak> wait
<syock> coreymon77: isn`t that some bios setting
<gnomefreak> khirr: i dont think edgys will work on dapper
<coreymon77> yes
<coreymon77> it is
<gnomefreak> just remembered the colors were changed
<syock> coreymon77: depends on what bios your friend uses. usually f2 during boot starts the BIOS setup
<syock> or was it f8? or f12?
<syock> or even DEL?
<gnomefreak> syock: system bios differ
<syock> ha, thought so
<coreymon77> wait a sec
<gnomefreak> would have to know the bios version/type of pc it is
<Vladdy> hmm.. I'm trying to build a kernel that will be binary compatible with ubuntu's kernel, but I can't find any info on how to accomplish that
<syock> coreymon77: ask your friend what kind of screen it starts with
<coreymon77> im getting him to this channel
<coreymon77> two secs
<syock> coreymon77: good luck on Ubuntizing
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> i already have edgy
* Vladdy is close to just writing a letter to ubuntu and demanding code :O
<coreymon77> ive used kubuntu for a very long time
<coreymon77> right noe
<coreymon77> im converting y friend
<gnomefreak> demanding code?
<coreymon77> bringing him to the light
<coreymon77> if you knwo what i mean
<gnomefreak> code is open
<Vladdy> but I can't find how to get it..
<Vladdy> need to patch kernel for loop-aes support preferably without breaking all possible modules, kind of hard without same kernel tree as ubuntu's
<gnomefreak> Vladdy: if its open source and in ubuntu repos just grab the src repos
<syock> coreymon77: Ask him to tell us what his screen looks like when his PC boots up
<syock> him or her?
<gnomefreak> Vladdy: apt-get source packagename
<coreymon77> its a him
<Vladdy> it gives some weird  'meta'
<Ace2016> if i am to compile vlc should i compile ffmpeg from svn too?
<Vladdy> linux-mea-2.6.17.10
<Vladdy> didn't know what to do with it
<Ace2016> nevermind
<gnomefreak> Vladdy: i think you want linux-source
<syock> any KDE experts here?
<Vladdy> how do I build it, though :S
<Vladdy> when i try debian/control configure it fails on sanity check
<puller> can i have help configuring kopete?
<CVirus> syock: just ask your question
<puller> can somone help me configure sound in kopete?
<syock> CVirus: is it normal for KControl`s display settings to show my NVIDIA card using nv driver even though it`s set to nvidia in xorg.conf?
<ben2> 2132123
<syock> 2132123.... is it some lucky number?
<Vladdy> ah lol.. old config should work :D
<CVirus> syock: most probably its a bug ... glxinfo | grep rendering
<Vladdy> still, kernel source package is v2.6.17.13 and my /boot kernel is v2.6.10
<Vladdy> :S
<syock> CVirus: it says direct rendering: Yes
<Vladdy> 2.17.10*
<CVirus> syock: file a bug report regarding KControl then
<syock> CVirus: yup, i had it load GLX
<syock> CVirus: maybe I`ll check out any existing bugs regarding this one
<ironfroggy> any idea why k3b would say it cant write with a device but k3bsetup says everything is OK?
<keith> I installed Edgy fresh on my Desktop this morning, and I got sound out of my 5.1 card, worked great. I rebooted, now it's showing my onboard sound as primary (and it's even disabled in BIOS). How can I make my sound go back out of my Sound Blaster?
<bobbyd> Hi, I'm trying to get zeroconf to work, but it's not living up to it's name :) I have two edgy installs, I ticked the "enable zeroconf network browsing" on both machines, but I can't see anything when i use the zeroconf:/ ioslave in konqueror
<bobbyd> anyone got any ideas on how to debug it?
<arrautza> anyone have experience with 64 bits processor'
<syock> arrautza: Hi! I`m currently running Kubuntu on AMD64
<e3> I'm under the stong impression that installing athlon64 version of kubuntu is a really painful process that only super experienced users should really attempt.
<joskar_> I just did that?
<e3> http://polishlinux.org/linux/ubuntu/kubuntu-606-on-athlon-64/
<joskar_> I have another issue however...getting SLI to work..can't seem to work that out :/
<e3> Programs run faster, but many of them you have to emulate in 32bit mode which is fairly simple. Firefox under 32bit mode is the only way to run flash.
<ironfroggy> k3b is trying to use the wrong device. how can i configure which device it tries to write to?
<e3> 32bit mode is extremely important. and the link i gave explains a lot. im a new users so i dont know much more than that.
<keith> I installed Edgy fresh on my Desktop this morning, and I got sound out of my 5.1 card, worked great. I rebooted, now it's showing my onboard sound as primary (and it's even disabled in BIOS). How can I make my sound go back out of my Sound Blaster?
<Darko> anyone know how to activate berly xgl
<arrautza> darko... darko from chile?
<Darko> no
<Darko> serbia
<arrautza> ha sorry
<syock> if you don`t care about 64-bit computing you can always resort to the 32-bit version
<Darko> k
<e3> I strooongly recomend 32bit versions of kubuntu :D
<arrautza> i have a 64 bit computer & i install a 64 bit version of kubuntu...
<e3> Download the 32bit then : p
<arrautza> but have problems with nicotine or flash player
<syock> e3: I remember running the new Flash 9 Beta under 64... or was I wrong?
<mutlu_inek> Darko: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX
<Darko> i been there
<Darko> i instaled it
<syock> i used automatix2 though
<e3> I dont think flash9 runs on 64bit but im not entirly sure.
<Darko> i have a configuration panel
<mutlu_inek> so?
<Darko> but i can not activate it
<arrautza> i think not
<Darko> and i have ati card
<soulrider> hi everyone
<Darko> with ati drivers running
<mutlu_inek> sorry, I don't know anything about ati
<mutlu_inek> maybetry the beryl forum
<Darko> ok just asking "D
<e3> ati needs to get off their fat bums and program some awesome ati radeon drivers
<Darko> :D
<Telroth_Plushie|> Darko, try #ubuntu-xgl
<e3> *GRR at stupid ati*
<Telroth_Plushie|> they help will almost anything that's 3d/graphics card related
<Darko> tnx :D
<Alter-Ego> ok, bluefish will not save, it just goes away, edgy, what is going on ?
<arrautza> e3 have you run flash player you say?
<arrautza> you have... sorry
<xabii> i need help, i have a asrock k8nf6g-vsta , kubuntu doesn't recognize the integrated lan card
<xabii> is a realtek phy rtl8201cl
<xabii> what can i do?
<puller> can i have help with soudn in kopete?
<Imagine> how can I import the pgp.mit.edu key?
<scott_w|lappy> puller: yes
<Nuked> where the heck is java?
<scott_w|lappy> puller: like notifications?
<fdoving> !java | nuked
<ubotu> nuked: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<puller> scott_w|lappy, well i am using kopete in gnome ubuntu edgy and it has no sound
<scott_w|lappy> puller: have you configured any notifications?
<puller> scott_w|lappy, is there a way to switch the sound to use gnome soudn i think it is trying to use arts
<scott_w|lappy> puller: give me two minutes
<puller> scott_w|lappy, yes i have configure notifications and the soudn ones dont work
<puller> scott ok
<arrautza> my lap top have an integrated camera... but i loose it since i hve kubuntu ( the software was for windows) how can i detect it??
<scott_w|lappy> puller: i don't think it's trying to use arts
<scott_w|lappy> puller: my kubuntu install doesn't have arts installed iirc
<fdoving> puller: you can configure arts to output to esd (gnome sound).
<scott_w|lappy> or.. maybe it does =/
<scott_w|lappy> weird
<scott_w|lappy> thought it didn't
<fdoving> scott_w|lappy: i belive it does. kdelibs depends on arts.
<Telroth_Plushie|> no, arts is part of the base install
<Telroth_Plushie|> yeah
<puller> so how can i get sound in kopete to work on gnome?
<scott_w|lappy> puller: as an aside, does it work in KDE?
<fdoving> puller: do you have kcontrol installed?
<puller> yes it did when i used kde
<puller> kcontrol no because i am in gnome
<scott_w|lappy> puller: try running the arts daemon artsd
<scott_w|lappy> in gnome
<scott_w|lappy> see if that works
<fdoving> puller: if you open a terminal, and run the command 'kcontrol' does it start something?
<scott_w|lappy> is my love of transparency perverse in any way?
<scott_w|lappy> i find myself making everything transparent =/
<puller> fdoving, nope i dont have kcontrol
<scott_w|lappy> i might have a problem
<puller> running  artsd also didnt work
<puller> any more ideas?
<scott_w|lappy> i'm out
<puller> grr this is stumping everyone
<fdoving> puller: hang on.
<puller> fdoving, hanging
<scott_w|lappy> puller: don't let go!
<Nuked> this is nuts. Opera cannot validate the java path (/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java) If thats not it, I don't know what else to put in its place
<puller> lol
<fdoving> puller: can you install kcontrol, package name is 'kcontrol'
<puller> sure
<puller> fdoving, its installing
<Nuked> somebody willing to help with this crazy java?
<fdoving> puller: when it's installed run it, from a terminal or from a 'run command..' dialog.
<fdoving> puller: navigate to 'sound & multimedia -> sound system'
<puller> ok
<puller> then what
<fdoving> go to the 'hardware' tab.
<fdoving> select 'Enlightened Sound Daemon'
<puller> wait
<Telroth_Plushie|> Nuked,
<puller> i only see soundsystem, system bell, and system notifications in the soung & multimedia
<Telroth_Plushie|> use /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0/
<Nuked> yes Telroth_Plushie|
<fdoving> puller: select soundsystem.
<Telroth_Plushie|> Nuked, err, /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/
<fdoving> puller: then inside the soundsystem module, you find two tabs 'General' and 'Hardware' right?
<puller> yes
<fdoving> puller: go to the hardware one.
<puller> ok
<Nuked> Telroth_Plushie|: I tried that, and whats weirder is I tried locate libawt.so... nothing
<Nuked> ill try again
<fdoving> puller: Then you can select the sound device, in the drop down list, select 'Enlightened Sound Daemon'.
<puller> fdoving,  next?
<puller> o
<puller> ok
<puller> then hit apply?
<fdoving> puller: after that, hit apply. yes.
<Telroth_Plushie|> Nuked, is the sun-java5-jdk package installed?
<fdoving> puller: then try to make some sounds in kopete.
<Nuked> Telroth_Plushie|: this just got weird
<Nuked> I entered in the path you gave me
<Nuked> and it was like, lets use this one instead /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/lib/i386
<Nuked> I entered that twice
<puller> fdoving,  great that worked!
<puller> thanks a bucnh
<Nuked> but I hit validate and all of a sudden its there
<fdoving> puller: ok, now hang on a bit longer
<puller> fdoving, why?
<fdoving> puller: to make this work when you start your gnome session you need to autostart artsd with your gnome session.. i'm not sure how to do that.
<puller> ok
<Nuked> thanks Telroth_Plushie|
<puller> fdoving,  can u help lme figure it uot
<fdoving> puller: you can start with runnin 'ps x|grep artsd' in a terminal session, copy out the command.
<fdoving> puller: mine says '/usr/bin/artsd -F 7 -S 1024 -a alsa -s 2 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f' yours will say something similar.
<puller> mine says this
<puller> mike@mike-desktop:~$ ps x|grep artsd
<puller>  6479 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -a esd -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f
<puller>  6566 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep artsd
<puller> mike@mike-desktop:~$
<fdoving> puller: correct. hang on, i'll google for the gnome-way of autostarting things at login time.
<puller> ok
<puller> thanks
* Nuked hates javascript
<bronaugh> whee.
<puller> lol
<bronaugh> kubuntu net installer... aka -ubuntu- net installer. complete with ubuntu, not kubuntu, graphics :P
<bronaugh> but at least I don't have to burn a CD using the machine I'm about to install to.
<osh> What to do when wireless stopped working for no apparent reason? It seems to be registered with the AP but I don't get an IP.
<bronaugh> did the wireless work at some point?
<puller> fdoving, tell me when you get that figured out
<osh> bronaugh: yep. I've been running it for weeks. It stopped working tonight. For no apparent reason. Downloading some stuff with a program that uses lots of connections...
<bronaugh> oh yeah?
<bronaugh> you sure the router didn't just keel over?
<osh> bronaugh: I've removed modules, restarted both the router and computer just to be sure. It works on this one that I'm writing on now (also wireless) but not on my "new" machine.
<fdoving> puller: put the command in a file, let's say your homedir/bin or something.. save it as artsd.sh (the command is '/usr/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -a esd -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f'), go to System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> Startup Programs.. add homedir/bin/artsd.sh there.
<khirr> is there KDE installer?
<puller> fdoving, ok i am confused
<syock> Ooh I now have two panels! Apparently I cannot change settings for the second one. Bummer
<bronaugh> osh: ok.
<bronaugh> osh: so ... what changed?
<osh> Very annoying.
<Telroth_Plushie|> khirr, try "sudo apt-get install kde"
<puller> can u explain it a little more simplier?
<osh> bronaugh: Not sure. I've done some upgrades but nothing that's required me to restart the machine.
<fdoving> puller: ok. do you have the terminal open?
<khirr> there isnt
<khirr> should i try withsource list?
<puller> yes
<osh> Very strange that it works for one computer but not the other.
<khirr> what shold i agree?
<bronaugh> osh: which wireless driver
<khirr> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<fdoving> puller: ok. first we make a directory for scripts, we'll name it bin. run the command 'mkdir ~/bin'.
<puller> ok
#kubuntu 2006-11-19
<syock> I don`t know why, but I feel like going back to GNOME. I can`t see what`s so customizable about KDE
<osh> bronaugh: ipw2200 I think. I seem to remember something about that now. Something about how you load the module....
<Telroth_Plushie|> syock, what would you like kde to do?
<bronaugh> muahaha. Intel wireless.
<bronaugh> crrrrap
<puller> syock, i did the same thing!! i heard kde was soo cool so i switched then i went back to gnome
<syock> Telroth_Plushie|: geez I don`t know. Maybe become fancier than beryl?
<fdoving> puller: then, we need to make the script that will execute our command at startup, run: echo '/usr/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -a esd -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f' > ~/bin/run-artsd.sh
<puller> syock, onlything i liekd in kde was kopete and i am workign on gettign that to work now in gnome
<Telroth_Plushie|> syock, you can change both panels, at the top there's a dropdown, change it from "Main Panel" to the panel you want to edit
<Telroth_Plushie|> syock,
<Telroth_Plushie|> kde is a desktop environment, beryl is a window manager
<Telroth_Plushie|> you can run both at the same time
<osh> bronaugh: Not much to do. It came with the dell my boss bought me.
<Telroth_Plushie|> that's what I'm doing now
<puller> fdoving, ok i ran that
<Telroth_Plushie|> no reason to duplicate code.
<bronaugh> osh: great.
<bronaugh> could always swap the minipci card, but whatever. that's neither here nor there
<syock> Telroth_Plushie|: Uh, it has like Main Panel and External Taskbar (which I already deleted), but no other panels?
<bronaugh> osh: so what does iwconfig say right now about the AP?
<puller> fdoving, whast nect
<puller> next*
<bronaugh> err, about the wireless config?
<syock> Telroth_Plushie|: Maybe bug in new KDE
<roxley> # Appears as ANNA
<osh> bronaugh: it gives a mac-address. the same one that this comp sees.
<fdoving> puller: ok, now in the gnome menus. go to 'system -> preferences -> session'.
<bronaugh> osh: ok, so it's associated.
<bronaugh> what does route -n say?
<osh> bronaugh: seems like it.
<Telroth_Plushie|> syock, i haven't tested it fully, tried right clicking on the panel you wanted to edit and select "configure" ?
<roxley> (#G010E114RM1) jajaja
<Telroth_Plushie|> *have you tried
<puller> fdoving,  ok
<osh> bronaugh: nothing. I have no IP. and dhclient just times out.
<fdoving> puller: once it's opened, select 'startup programs'
<bronaugh> dhclient timing out is kinda wierd.
<bronaugh> does dmesg say anything interesting?
<ubuntu_> hi
<syock> puller: what`s hot about kopete? Is it that video conference support?
<ubuntu_> please, i cant mount my hd on live cd =
<fdoving> puller: ok.. i noticed something new here.. well clean everything up once this is done. hit the 'Add' button.
<puller> fdoving ok
<osh> bronaugh: except that I just did a dhclient eth1 and now I got an IP. This has to be the most annoying error ever. I HATE errors that fix themselves.
<puller> fdoving,  can we move quicly i gtg soon
<syock> Telroth_Plushie|: Yup. It pulls out one for the main panel regardless of which panel I right clicked on
<bronaugh> osh: yeah, transients can be kinda difficult.
<fdoving> puller: paste '/usr/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -a esd -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f' into that box.
<puller> syock, kopete is hot becuase u can customize stuff
<fdoving> puller: then hit ok.
<bronaugh> osh: as I said, look at dmesg; see if you can see anything interesting. could be some badness to do with the transmit buffer screwing up.
<syock> now I have 3 panels on! ye ha. But alas, I can only configure one...
<syock> Maybe things become brighter after next login...
<puller> fdoving,  ok
<osh> bronaugh: thanks for amusing me while my computer fcked itself up a bit.
<Morrissey> Hi, when I do a "fglrxinfo" i get a: "OpenGL version string: 1.3.1091 (X4.3.0-8.28.8)"    but most forums show that they get a version 2.0(something) ... how and do I need to upgrade?
<osh> bronaugh: good hint. I'll have a look at that.
<puller> fdoving,  anythign else?
<fdoving> puller: ok. now it's added. you can safely delete the 'bin' directory in your home directory.
<puller> fdoving,  so is it all good now?
<bronaugh> osh: often on my card, that's what's happening; but mine's an acx100 (reverse engineered driver) so I'm never surprised by such errors.
<fdoving> puller: all good now.
<puller> k thanks u were an awsome help
<puller> gtg now
<bronaugh> on the plus side, I have master mode. :P
<fdoving> puller: ok, bye.
<bronaugh> I love being able to be an AP.
<osh> bronaugh: that's what I'm on right now. also I got an error about "NETDEV_TX_BUSY". Might be worth checking up on that.
<bronaugh> osh: yeah, that sounds like a possible.
<bronaugh> if it couldn't tx for some reason, dhclient obviously wouldn't get anywhere.
<osh> bronaugh: Seemss plausible. Again, thanks for your company and help. Now, back to what I was doing... =)
<bronaugh> osh: no problem :)
<syock> as i had suspected. After relogging in I can now configure all panels. Now the world is mine!!!
<Telroth_Plushie|> yup :)
<syock> there, the news ticker looks much better on a tiny panel. I wish I know how to program one for GNOME
<Telroth_Plushie|> syock, do you have any remote webservers/a website that you develop?
<syock> Telroth_Plushie|: No. Why?
<Telroth_Plushie|> well
<Telroth_Plushie|> it's one of the major features i love about kde is the kio slaves
<ubuntu_> please guys, could anyone help me to mount a partition under live cd
<Telroth_Plushie|> i can use any protocol from any application
<Telroth_Plushie|> ubuntu_, sudo mount /dev/hdxx /media/mountpoint
<Telroth_Plushie|> xx is drive/partition
<osh> ubuntu_: yea, what Telroth_Plushie| said...
<ubuntu_> but im on live cd!
<Morrissey> How do I know wich ATI driver I have?
<ubuntu_> theres nothing on /media
<osh> ubuntu_: then just create a /mnt/whatever and mount it there.
<bronaugh> ubuntu_: so create a directory in there.
<Telroth_Plushie|> bbl
<slow-motion> n8
<syock> Wow, you mean I can`t use panel while configuring News Ticker? All other applets seem fine though. Maybe newsticker is kinda old perhaps by chance?
<Ayabara> how do I configure system standby stuff in Kubuntu? I want my display to be turned off after 30 min inactivity.
<rexo2> are you serious?  well menu   system   preferences , then power management and or screensaver  ought to do it  >to Ayabara
<khirr> i've clossed konsolope runing apt-get..now i cant use adep, how can i kill that process?
<joskar_> I have trouble installing NVIDIA drivers...when I reboot I just get the command-line thing :/
<bronaugh> man; can't wait to copy my music over to the bloody server.
<rexo2> well,,, open terminal   ps -A  , then look for process number for konsolope  ,, then kill  number   >joskar
<coreymon77> hey guys
<Ayabara> rexo2, I'm serious :-). I can't find any such setting in screensaver, and I have no power management choice there
<coreymon77> remember the friend i was talking about
<bronaugh> 240 gigs of RAID1 space. yeah, I am down with that.
<coreymon77> with the boot sequence
<Whopper> yea
<Whopper> :P
<coreymon77> whop[pers the guy i was talking about
<coreymon77> so
<coreymon77> could you guys help him out?
<rexo2> hmmm yes I see that,, am looking > Ayabara
<coreymon77> syock:
<coreymon77> gnomefreak:
<joskar_> rexo2: There is no 'konsolope' in that list
<Ayabara> rexo2, ok. I have power management in my task bar, but all I can choose is what to do when I shut the lid of my laptop
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> can anyone help out with how to reorder the boot sequence
<coreymon77> so that it will search for cds first?
<jamonation> anyone tell me how to run memtest on a 5.04 livecd?
<jamonation> from the boot prompt?
<coreymon77> whoppers here for 5 mins
<coreymon77> so could you please help him out a bit?
<Whopper> umm...
<bronaugh> go into the BIOS, reorder the boot sequence?
<coreymon77> yes
<bronaugh> in older award BIOSes, it's in advanced setup
<bronaugh> boot sequence CDROM,C,A
<Whopper> k
<coreymon77> but whopper needs to know how to get in the the bios setup
<bronaugh> in newer BIOSes it's under the boot menu, and you follow the directions on screen to reorder it.
<bronaugh> hit <del>
<Whopper> ah
<bronaugh> or follow directions on screen.
<coreymon77> i think it may be a dell though
* Whopper will do the 2nd
<Whopper> coreymon77: yes, it's a dell
<coreymon77> ya
<bronaugh> sometimes it's F1, sometimes F2, sometimes F10, sometimes CTRL+ESC, sometimes CTRL+ALT+ENTER
<rexo2> >Ayabara .. look like DPMS in  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  is what you might want to look at...  start with man xorg.conf and read up .. you will need admin rights for edit of xorg.conf
<bronaugh> sometimes you just whack the keyboard until you get a keyboard error, and get in that way.
<Whopper> ok
<coreymon77> del computers
<coreymon77> whats the key for them?
<bronaugh> depends what age.
<Ayabara> rexo2, ok. I'm installing kpowersave now. maybe that'll do the job
<Whopper> 2001
<Whopper> it's older :S
<bronaugh> on the 386es and 486es you used to be able to get into the BIOS by hitting CTRL+ALT+Enter at any time.
<bronaugh> it was pretty hilarious.
<coreymon77> well he has two computers
<rexo2> >Ayabara .. ok ...
<bronaugh> just hit <del> would be my guess.
<bronaugh> but really.. read what's on screen.
<Telroth_Plushie|> it should tell you when you boot up
<bronaugh> it'll tell you, in 99% of cases.
<Telroth_Plushie|> press xyxy to enter setup
<coreymon77> the one hes thinking of putting lubuntu on is a 2001 packard-bell
<Telroth_Plushie|> where xyxy is a key
<bronaugh> and where it doesn't... hold down some key
<bronaugh> chances are that'll cause a keyboard error, which'll get you into the BIOS.
<Whopper> ko
<Whopper> ok*
<coreymon77> the one hes thinking of putting lubuntu on is a 2001 packard-bell
<coreymon77> anyone know about those ones?
<bronaugh> and yeah, I'm a sick and twisted fuck for knowing all of this.
<bronaugh> just follow what I said.
<Whopper> lol
<Whopper> ok
<bronaugh> it's a heuristic, but it works.
<khirr> i've installed dapper 30 min ago, but i cant listen music on amarok..why?
<bronaugh> I'm guessing because you don't have the MP3 codec.
<khirr> win32 codecs?
<bronaugh> no.
<joskar_> I still have trouble installing NVIDIA drivers, help anyone?
<khirr> so, what codecs?
* bronaugh drills a hole in khirr's skull
<coreymon77> thanks for the help guys
<bronaugh> khirr: the MP3 codec. I have no clue what package the ubuntards have put it in.
<khirr> if i put mp3 on adept...will find them?
<bronaugh> try again, this time in english?
<Ayabara> rexo2, kpowersave seems to handle the dpms stuff. thanks for helping
* Ayabara goes to bed
<rexo2> >Ayabara .. ok thanks.
<Telroth_Plushie|> khirr,
<Telroth_Plushie|> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rexo2> still have slackware 10.2 and wixXP on this system, but this Ubuntu was sooo easy to install and configure, I haven't used other OS since installing.
<Telroth_Plushie|> i use xp only for HL2 and unreal tournament 2k4
<joskar_> How do I enable SLI?
<bronaugh> yeah, I think the easy factor is the reason most of us are installing it.
<Telroth_Plushie|> easy, and it stays up to date
<bronaugh> shrug... my laptop runs debian unstable.
<bronaugh> that stays up to date too :P
<bronaugh> except that they still don't have firefox2
<Telroth_Plushie|> see
<Telroth_Plushie|> :P
<bronaugh> I have Xorg 7.10
<Telroth_Plushie|> why not run debian experimental then?
<bronaugh> or 7.1.0
<bronaugh> I have Deb experimental sources.
<bronaugh> deb ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian ../project/experimental main
<rexo2> well, I like tweaking, but also need a stable system..
<bronaugh> unstable's pretty stable.
<bronaugh> a few interesting packaging issues, but that seems to be about it.
<Telroth_Plushie|> i want bleeding edge, even if it results in me being that one that's bleeding.
<joskar_> SLI? Anyone?
<Telroth_Plushie|> edgy is stable from what i've used it fore.
<Telroth_Plushie|> *for
<bronaugh> joskar_: I'm guessing you mean with nVidia cards?
<bronaugh> join #nvidia if so.
<joskar_> k...thanks
<rexo2> did have an interesting time getting two nvidia and one ibm on main board working with 3 monitors though... refered to my existing slackware for help..
<rexo2> xinerama
<unix_infidel> dvi+vga+vga?
<rexo2> no.. i have one, but on installed as it kept my tv card from working.
<rexo2> got to have the composite input for the ps2 gt4 racing game to unwind after work.
<rexo2> it was vga vga svideo  and i don't have any svideo monitor/tv ..
<rexo2> but the dual nvidia was nice anyways and freed up one pci slot.
<bronaugh> heh
<Alter-Ego> http://pastebin.com/827745
<Alter-Ego> why am i a getting a seg fault with bluefish ?
<rexo2> is bluefish similar to nvu  .. web page design?
<drumhed> anyone able to get fglrx running in edgy?
<rexo2> nvu works good for me,  haven't tried bluefish.
<drumhed> im having trouble getting dri and setting "composite" extension to off
<drumhed> any help appreciated
<Alter-Ego> bluefish is very powerfull
<Alter-Ego> i am getting a segfault related to .gtk-bookmarks
<Alter-Ego> i assume that i don't have gtk installed, but i am not sure why bluefish would not have looked at this dependancy first
<Morrissey> Hi, do I need composite?? Unfortunally ATI doesnt support it with DRI yet ... but what is it? Can I use ie: Bery/compiz?
<Telroth_Plushie|> Beryl/Compiz require composite
<Telroth_Plushie|> for help with getting them running, visit #ubuntu-xgl
<rexo2> yes .. probably more program then i need.  are you up to getting source and libs and compiling on your own system?  >Alter-Ego
<Alter-Ego> i have done LFS
<rexo2> yes... more that up to the task i see ... >Aler-Ego
<Morrissey> ok Telroth_Plushie|  thanks
<drumhed> morrissy-  i know, tell me about it.. catch 22 for me is that when I try do disable composite to gain dri, xorg barfs and says section "extensions" is invalid.. argh
<Morrissey> drumhed, exacly
<Morrissey> same happened here ... you _have_ to disable it for glx to even work
<drumhed> something is borked here
<drumhed> documentation not adding up
<Telroth_Plushie|> (shoulda gone with nvidia ;) )
<obf213> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<obf213> !mp3>timi
<swanfl> obf213, I would prefer ogg but the file is in mps format
<swanfl> er mp3
<obf213> swanfl i dont know wht ur talking about
<Alter-Ego> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<swanfl> NM
<drumhed> too bad I can't choose nvidia (laptop)
<drumhed> kinda stuck ;-)
<rexo2> got to go ... race is on ..
<crazy_bus> Can anyone recommend a good DVD burning program for kubuntu.
<swanfl> k3b
<crazy_bus> but that doesn't burn video DVD's does it
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to put this onto a DVD, I can watch; http://orange.blender.org/download
<swanfl> you want to master a dvd?
<Silmethule> hmm, i have a "new project DVD Video" in my K3b's menu, so it burn VDVD... ;P
<Telroth_Plushie|> crazy_bus, i use DeVeDe
<crazy_bus> It's just I accidently downloaded the 'AVI, MPEG4 / AC3 5.1 Surround 1920(HD)' version.  And my CPU isn't powerful enough to play it
<swanfl> try kmediafactory, crazy_bus
<swanfl> nm
<will_> so has anyone got Amarok + MTP transfer working?
<crazy_bus> I'm installing kmediafactory now.  Thanks everyone for your help
<SperMite> anyone use ktorrent in here?
<johnzo> I do.
<SperMite> johnzo, can you tell me why the status keeps saying its downloading then says stalled?
<johnzo> this is just a guess, I'm not a torrent expert by any stretch, but I'm betting it's polling your peers to see if there's anything out there to download.
<johnzo> and it flips to "download" while it's polling and then back to "stalled" when it finds nothing.
<Canadiansailor> Is there anyone in here that can give me some help with Samba?  I'm VERY new to linux.
<johnzo> Canadiansailor, try me.  :)
<Canadiansailor> How do I chat with you.  I'm also new to IRC Clients
<bronaugh> just talk in here.
<invisible_slack> While trying to install Kubuntu Edgy once it gets to the Blue Screen it just freezes and does nothing more, I have a Dual Core AMD with Asus Mobo 1 gig ram Nvidia 7800GT 2 SATA 74 gig raptors with USB Enabled...  Anyone care to take a shot what is the problem?
<Canadiansailor> I can't seem to find my home network with Samba.  My gui is smb4k.
<johnzo> so you're trying to browse an existing windows network with Linux?
<obf213> when is firefox 2 available in repositories
<seanieb64> Hi.
<Alter-Ego> now
<Alter-Ego> obf213: now
<Alter-Ego> i am using it
<LjL> obf213: if you're using dapper, probably never
<obf213> ooo yeah im on dapper
<obf213> how do i upgrade to edgy or w/e
<Alter-Ego> invisible_slack: do you have sata enabled in the bios
<obf213> do i just go in repositories and change all instances fo dapper to edgy?
<seanieb64> #Ubuntu is full, #perl is being a jerk, and I was wondering, how to upgrade perl manually without delteing kubuntu-desktop.
<intelikey> !upgrade | obf213
<ubotu> obf213: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<johnzo> does anyone else have an issue where firefox freezes when the KDE wallpaper changes?
<Alter-Ego> if your going to edgy, do a new install imho
<invisible_slack> Alter-Ego, yes I do have sata enabled in the Bios
<seanieb64> the deb conflicts with the version installed
<invisible_slack> Alter-Ego, this is a fresh install, I get to boot up, select install it does a splash screen tries going ot the Blue desktop screen and poof freezes
<intelikey> obf213 basicly, yes.
<invisible_slack> I've unplugged all my USB Hardware thinking that might cause a problem but no fix with that
<Alter-Ego> do you have raid ?
<invisible_slack> No just single SATA
<invisible_slack> 2x Raptor 74 gigs one for Windows 1 for Linux
<Canadiansailor> Yes Jonzo
<intelikey> invisible_slack see if you can switch to a console, it might be hung or x might have just stopped writing to the screen.
<invisible_slack> intelikey, I've tried switching to console no go
<Alter-Ego> invisible_slack: do you have raid in the bios?
<intelikey> k just a thought.  i just got here. so if that is a repete, sorry.
<Alter-Ego> under your sata ?
<invisible_slack> No Raid options enabled in Bios
<Alter-Ego> i had to enable raid options in my bios to get it to work
<Alter-Ego> for my sata drive
<johnzo> Canadiansailor: not sure what's up.  I usually go the other way and browse my samba shares with windows.  :)
<invisible_slack> Really? that seems a bit weird what chipset you got?
<intelikey> i find it hard to imagine it having anything to do with the disk  if it's getting to the X portion of the boot.
<bronaugh> invisible_slack: try the safe video thing.
<Canadiansailor> Even trying that route It's not working
<invisible_slack> bronaugh, tried that to same problem freezes at blue screen
<invisible_slack> hmm let me give it a try well see with me enabling raid
<bronaugh> invisible_slack: use the alternate CD.
<bronaugh> and use the text installer
<invisible_slack> brb guys thnx for help lets see what happens
<bronaugh> IMO unless you want to use the desktop CD as a livecd, it's useless.
<intelikey> invisible_slack may i sujest you boot to single user mode and then one by one start the runlevel two tasks until you find what is actually hanging it
<invisible_slack> intelikey, I'll try that in a sec let me try something 1st
<intelikey> that was liveCD issue ?  i thought i read him as "this is a fresh install"  ???
<intelikey> bronaugh the liveCD can be used to install if you have never seen linux before....   it's only the old linux hands that can't use it.....
<bronaugh> intelikey: the thing sucks.
<intelikey> yep.
<cam> Can anyone tell me why I'm getting a wmvdmod.dll error? I was able to see the videos fine before but now it seems I'm having a codec issue.
<intelikey> cam mind clueing us in on what took place between "before" and "after" ?
<cam> Well I have some videos they're avi. wmv...either way I was able to play them fine, now I only get sound.
<dragonfly7> Hello everyone.
<cam> I got an wmvdmod.dll error...I assume it's a codec issue of some sort
* intelikey still has no clue what cam did that qualified the time line of "before but now"  or "was (able to play them fine), now"    
<cam> I haven't used this machine in a few weeks.
<intelikey> ah ok.  machine sat idle    is that all ?
<cam> hen I was able to play wmv with now problems, now I just get sound, VLC sin't playing them either...
<Omnifrog> yippy!
<Omnifrog> tux racer works
<cam> It's actually Kubuntu on a seperate HD, the other has XP
<cam> any ideas?
<intelikey> ok machine wasn't idle it was M$'ing around,  is that all ?
<intelikey> you didn't install or remove anything ?
<cam> no
<intelikey> didn't configure anything ?
<cam> how can check to see that all is in order?
<cam> with my codecs that is?
<dennister> g' evening folks
<dennister> Q: how do you convert/change a pl script into a daemon?
<intelikey> cam sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     <-- see if a patch has been released that might fix it.
<cam> I'll see if this makes a difference...
<intelikey> pl  that's perl ?    i don't know. i don't speak perlish ;/
<intelikey> started to try to learn it once,  didn't get far....
<Omnifrog> pl is perl, yes
<Omnifrog> i got one suse box left in the house and it's going byebye on monday
<cam> ok I'm updating stuff now...he shall see if thei works...
<intelikey> i made the mistake of going to #perl and asking a question....  that broke me from trying to learn perl, or even using it.
<dennister> test
<intelikey> cam it may not help a thing.  but if your lucky it wont hurt anything.
<cam> yeah, it's been some time since I used kubuntu...plus my XP HD was gettig full...
<Omnifrog> deimon, you mean have it keep running in the background?
<cam> though if this doesn't help i guess I can narrow it down to being a codec issue namely the wmv one...
<dennister> blasted net-splitting
<dennister> did anyone answer my question while i was away? lol
<intelikey> cam ah wmv  yeah that may be it even if it does work.
<intelikey> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Omnifrog> dennister, you mean have it keep running in the background?
<intelikey> nope not there.   thought there was an infonode on wmv
<dennister> Q: how do you convert/change a pl script into a daemon?
<intelikey> about the latest not being supported in linux yet....
<cam> I just want to use this thing w/o having to trouble shoot it every other day :(
<ironfroggy> i burnt the desktop CD and checked my boot priorities, but im not getting into the CD. what might be wrong?
<intelikey> cam you can.  just leave the propritary junk alone.
<dennister> test
<intelikey> it's not linux's fault that people wont release the code
<Omnifrog> dennister?
<cam> yeah it's sad...
<intelikey> dennister so is test supposed to be the answer ?
<cam> soometimes it should just "work" no muss no fuss...
<intelikey> dennister i don't think test can do that.
<Omnifrog> is this a pop quiz? lol
<ironfroggy> i checked and the CD seems to have written OK. any thoughts?
<dennister> cam: convert the formats if you can, to something supported
<dennister> lol...test was just to see if i was being net-splitted again
<cam> question is this an issue?
<intelikey> ironfroggy about ?
<ironfroggy> intelikey: burnt a new desktop CD (cant find my other) but it wont boot, although it seems to have burnt just fine.
<cam> SUSE was able to play wmv after some tinkering...why noy Kubuntu? which I love :/
<dennister> cam: is what an issue? one particular codec/format being supported in linux?
<intelikey> cam unless i'm mistaken latest wmv is not yet supported in linux.  hope i'm wrong.  someone feel free to correct me.
<cam> No, is their an issue with Kubuntu and wmv? I assume it works, just not all the time...
<intelikey> it work.
<intelikey> it works.
<cam> it worked before...
<intelikey> same file ?
<dennister> "after some tinkering" says it all...not easy in suse either, from what u say...do you have a lot of wmv files?
<cam> now it doesn't...pretty much yes.
<intelikey> same file ?
<cam> most of the files I download seem to be either WMV or XVID, yes and the same files that played before, now decided that they don't want too
<intelikey> see it's not even relevent if "a" wmv file worked before but "this" wmv file doesn't now.    version is relevent.
<ironfroggy> is there some way to verify that a disc is bootable?
<intelikey> ironfroggy boot it  lol
<cam> hmmmmm
<intelikey> ironfroggy sorry for the humour at your expense.
<ironfroggy> intelikey: no problem. i would have made the same remark.
<intelikey> ironfroggy i'm sure there is, i just never had the occasion to look for it.
<ironfroggy> intelikey: im getting "L 99 99 99..." etc. LILO error, yes? just trying to verfiy its actually booting my harddisk and not failing to boot at all.
<cam> <n00b but not lazy :/
<intelikey> boot error.  actually not loading enough lilo code for lilo to step in....
<bronaugh> boob error, grab failed
<ironfroggy> OK but it is at least trying to boot from the harddisk, right?
<dennister> this net-splitting is driving me crazy
<intelikey> bronaugh be nice.  :)
<obf213> is flash 9 out yet
<dennister> no one knows how to convert a pl script to a daemon?
<bronaugh> hehe
<bronaugh> dennister: uhh... man fork?
<intelikey> from where ever that error is generated, ironfroggy
<noiesmo> Hey all running Edgy Beryl Aiglx Nvidia I normally set screen to 1152x864 when I run warcraft 3 my screen reverts to 1024x764 is there a way to stop this
<dennister> obf213: i think i just installed it
<obf213> sweet
<dennister> bronaugh: man fork?
<intelikey> ironfroggy put it this way if it could boot that disk (what ever it is) it would    yes.
<momal> Is the cpu mhz in kinfocenter>processor correct? because it says 1000.000 and i have a amd x2 4200+ so i think it should be running around 2000mhz at least. if it is correct how can i boost it up?
<bronaugh> dennister: it's a more or less direct answer to your question.
<bronaugh> momal: cool'n'quiet
<bronaugh> momal: automatically downclocks the CPU.
<ironfroggy> ok if i disconnect the harddrive, i get a standard "Operating System not found" so why isnt it even attempting the CD-ROM?
<dennister> !fork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bronaugh> momal: so what you're seeing is the current CPU speed.
<intelikey> ironfroggy that's like when you swing with all your might but just don't hit anything..... 99 99 99 99
<momal> oh..so it auto goes up when the system uses more cpu ?
<dennister> bronaugh: i'd really appreciate a direct answer...no man pages for fork
<dennister> <---used to literal help, literal following of howtos
<ironfroggy> intelikey: i think my upgrade to edgy borked up my LILO configuration
<bronaugh> dennister: a perl script can be anything, including a daemon.
<bronaugh> what you've asked is a non-question.
<intelikey> ironfroggy likely.   if you can boot from a liveCD or something  chroot into the system and run lilo
<ironfroggy> intelikey: thats what im trying to do but it wont boot the CD :-/
<johnzo> flash
<dennister> ok, well i've got a perl script that needs to be a daemon to be effective
<dennister> right now it's not, it just executes and exits
<intelikey> ironfroggy yes and now we have come full circle.     (i can't make it boot remotely or i would)
<ironfroggy> if it exits, it wont be very effective as a daemon
<dennister> it's not supposed to exit
<ironfroggy> intelikey: know how i could verify that the CD i wrote was not corrupted? know how i could get an md5 sum?
<intelikey> ironfroggy md5's are on the site you dl from
<crazy_bus> kmediafactory won't work for me :(  The first time I tried it it froze my computer for a while then deleted the menu bar.  The second time I tried it, it came up with an error.
<ironfroggy> intelikey: i know but i would like to find out what the md5sum of the CD is, so i can verify against that.
<bronaugh> dennister: ok, what is it though? did you write it?
<crazy_bus> can anyone recommend another dvd program?
<intelikey> md5 of the cd and iso are the same are they not ?
<intelikey> you can dd the iso to cd  right.....
<ironfroggy> intelikey: only if the CD was written without error, which is what im trying to verify.
<dennister> basically it's the change-channel-lirc.pl file that sends the lirc signal to the digital cable setop box...on a previous installation it was a PID, and daemon, now it's not
<intelikey> so get the md5 from the site
<ironfroggy> intelikey: im trying to verify that the CD was written correctly, because i dont know why else it wouldnt be booting.
<ironfroggy> intelikey: i have the md5 from the site.
<bronaugh> dennister: does it have any config files?
<ironfroggy> intelikey: but the md5 is useless without something to compare it against...
<bronaugh> if so, you might want to examine them.
<dennister> nope
<bronaugh> ok, does it have command line options?
<intelikey> the cd
<bronaugh> and does it give any output before it quits?
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> what am i missing here ?
<ironfroggy> intelikey: yes the md5sum of the CD is what i want.
<ironfroggy> intelikey: of the actual CD i have written, what it is, not what its supposed to be.
<ironfroggy> intelikey: so that i can verify that what it IS is what it SHOULD BE. right?
<ironfroggy> im trying "md5sum /dev/scd0" but im not sure its doing what i want.
<dennister> this is my third edgy installation, i followed superm1's howtos every time; the first time it generated a PID, the other two times it didn't...stayed as pl file only
<dennister> bronaugh: no, there's no output <lag on this end>
<bronaugh> dennister: all I can suggest is either read the code or find the author; either email or online.
<bronaugh> I know nothing about the particular code.
<bronaugh> I suspect it's failing because of some problem with your lirc setup.
<bronaugh> but I don't know.
<dennister> the lirc is working...in mythtv, mplayer, xine...the stb hardware is a nother step
<dennister> the stb, when i start up mythtv, just starts and exits "without error"
<Omnifrog> ironfroggy, the md5 is for the ISO. NOT the burnt image of the ISO
<Omnifrog> and there is no way to compair the md5 of the ISO with the burnt cd
<dennister> it's <almost> the last mile here, myth registers channel change, but the signal doesn't get to the stb
<Omnifrog> boot the bootable cd and look for a varification option in the boot menu
<intelikey> Omnifrog the iso is different from the cd ?
<ironfroggy> Omnifrog: they should (and are, i have just verified it) be the same. the ISO is the exact image of the CD.
<freezy> i need help to driver ati
<bronaugh> freezy: /join #ati
<freezy> what ?
<Omnifrog> really intelikey ?
<intelikey> that's what i'm saying.
<ironfroggy> ok so the CD's actual md5sum matches the image i grabbed from kubuntu.org, so why cant i boot it?
<Omnifrog> im not so sure about that
<freezy> ineed 3daccelerate my radeon 9550
<bronaugh> freezy: #ati is probably a good place to start
<freezy> .. ?
<bronaugh> the IRC channel.
<intelikey> Omnifrog have you never done   dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso ?
<dennister> i guess i'll have to do make the script again...get no results in my google searches either...maybe 1st and 4th time lucky :)
<ironfroggy> Omnifrog: well i have just verified it. be sure.
<bronaugh> ok, I'd better quit here before I start being abusive just because.
<dennister> !ati
<freezy> a ok
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Omnifrog> ah, well...ok.
<dennister> poor bronaugh...in a testy mood it seems :)
<Omnifrog> im familliar with dd, but i didnt think md5 could make it past the file system in tact
<cam> ...still updating :/
<ironfroggy> Omnifrog: well the ISO is a byte-by-byte duplicate of the CD to be written.
<Omnifrog> ya
<ironfroggy> yay i made it worse! now i get  some 07's and some beeping tossed into the LILO boot errors.
<Omnifrog> but dd'ing a device file through the file system layer is different, i thought
<thomas> yoyo
<intelikey> hey don't ask me.  i have no clue.     i'm the clueless guy with the bad attitude.
<thomas> what ya all doing here?+
<Omnifrog> i have a bad altitude
<intelikey> i'm so ignorant, i don't even know what that is.
<intelikey> some one help me.  i forgot how to breath....
<intelikey> :)
* intelikey goes away and stops being a jerk.....
<dennister> u guys r cracking me up
<dennister> intelikey: ur not a jerk
<dennister> hands intelikey a flower
<intelikey> oh yes i am   dont argue with me.
<dennister> roflmho
<dennister> ok...wouldn't want u to catch bronaugh's mood disease :)
<intelikey> :)
<h3sp4wn> use dd for everything if possible
<dennister> well i've been cleaning up partitions, backing up, making image files...
<dennister> hi h3sp4wn :)
* intelikey uses dd for a text editor.....
<intelikey> dd of=filename if=/dev/stdin
<dennister> h3sp4wn: would u know how to change/convert a good pl script into a daemon?
<dennister> intelikey: the other way around: if statement first, of second
<intelikey> dennister order is not important.
<intelikey> try it....
<dragonfly7> Ok, I need help again. (hi everyone I know)
<dennister> dd if=/dev/hdx of=/mnt/xxx/filename
<h3sp4wn> dennister: what do you mean ? how do you know whether its good ?
<intelikey> dd of=/mnt/xxx/filename if=/dev/hdx <--- does exactly the same thing.
<h3sp4wn> dennister: hi
<dragonfly7> I Appearence in system settings, I changed the GTK font styles to use the KDE font, and now it won't change back. I say "Use another style: QT" and hit apply, but when I restart the system settings app, it is switched back. I need to fix this, since fonts in gaim and firefox look horrible.
<dennister> i just backed up my mbr by : dd if=/dev/hda of=/mnt/backup/hda-backup.mbr count=1 bs=512
<dennister> i did it while i was in systemrescuecd, with the documentation right in front of me; it's still in front of me
<dennister> hi dragonfly7
<intelikey> dennister ok now do  dd  bs=512 count=1 of=/mnt/backup/hda-backup.mbr2 if=/dev/hda
<dennister> the bs and count items come after the if and of statements
<intelikey> then if you want you can diff hda-backup.mbr2 hda-backup.mbr
<dragonfly7> dennister: Hello. Do you have any idea about my font problem? Is there a place I can manually edit the system font preferences?
<Omnifrog> hahaha, "Suse users do it with protection"
<Omnifrog> http://geekjr.com/images/suse-ballmer2.jpg
<dennister> the only thing i didn't do is the diff..it worked though...i don't need the help actia;;u
<dennister> dragonfly7: hold on a sec
<stodge> When I view videos on youtube I don't get any sound when played in Firefox, and in Konq the sound isn't in synch with the video... Any ideas?
<intelikey> i was only pointing out that your correction to my post was in vain.
<dennister> taken right from hyam's how to (3 lines of code separated by ;): apt-get install gsfonts-x11 msttcorefonts; apt-get install tcsh;fc-cache -f -v
<dennister> intelikey: k...i stand corrected...i should have posted the whole thing...and maybe i didn't read urs correctly
<dragonfly7> dennister: OK, holding.
<dennister> dragonfly7: ^^scroll up...i found the section and posted it already...u will, of course, substitute the fonts u want from hyams'
<dennister> it might work, u might not even have to do the second line, as hyams works with ubuntu, and it has different shells than kubuntu, but i'd do the middle line anyway
<dragonfly7> dennister: It seems to be working. This will make the system settings work?
<oem> test
<dennister> dragonfly7: at least the fonts will be installed properly into your system...then you should be able to change the fonts used in system settings
<oem> Hi total noob here...sorry...I need to post to the forums...or maybe I can ask my question here about dual head ati....but I am having a hard time finding how to post to the web forum....does anyone have any suggestions?
<dennister> oem; do u have an account with the forums?
<oem> no I was trying to find out where to create an account but I couldnt find it
<dennister> i've never heard of a dual head ati, but then again, i'm an nvidia person...try 'register' on the forums site
<dennister> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<oem> I searched for register here: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/forums but no luck
<intelikey> pm
<LeeJunFan> oem: kde display settings should be able to setup the dual head ATI stuff for you.
<dennister> oem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ you'll see the register tab
<dennister> ahhh LeeJunFan :) nice to see a knowledgeable person
<LeeJunFan> oem: the way X works though you'll have to have your second monitor plugged in when you start X - or when you boot.
<digivore> how do i export my bookmarks in konqueror?   or where are they stored?
<dennister> LeeJunFan: I'm asking almost everyone, lol: do you know how to convert a good pl script into a daemon?
<LeeJunFan> digivore: just open konqueror, go to bookmarks, edit bookmarks, then the file menu.
<oem> hmmm no register tab just: ubuntu, community, support, partners, and wiki
<LeeJunFan> dennister: sry, perl is one of the languages I've never gotten into.
<intelikey> heh same thing i said.... LeeJunFan
<dennister> ok...the change-channel-lirc.pl did become a demon with my first edgy install, but not for 2nd and this, the third...am trying to avoid a possibly same-bad-result the fourth time i try this
<LeeJunFan> yeah, I do PHP, Bash, TCL, some C/C++, and a little Python, but every time I tried to force myself to learn perl I felt like rubbing my face with honey and headbunting a fire ant hill.
<tamacracker> Does anyone know what's the latest Flash version?
<Hawkwind> tamacracker: flash 9 beta
<Hawkwind> !flash9 | tamacracker
<ubotu> tamacracker: You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<tamacracker> thank you Hawkwin :D
<intelikey> LeeJunFan lol
<dennister> well i'm not a programmer at all, just followed a howto each time...to different results
<tamacracker> I have this game called dofus, and it uses flash, for some reason it's not loading the game
<Hawkwind> tamacracker: If you're using flash 9 it's possible the game isn't compatible with flash 9
<h3sp4wn> dennister: So it has been run as a daemon before ?
<intelikey> how many flasher can one pinguin take ?
<h3sp4wn> dennister: So you don't actually need to modify a script you have written ?
<tamacracker> naw i dont even have 9
<tamacracker> but just in case, what's the command in order to see the version of the flash?
<dragonfly7> OK, it is still not working. Does anyone know how to manually force to GTK applications to use GTK font settings instead of KDE settings. I can't fix it in the system settings for some reason, and as a result all fonts look horrible right now. My eyes are starting to hurt from reading them.
<dennister> h3sp4wn: i don't need to modify it, i don't think...it became a daemon without anything from me in the first edgy installation, but not 2nd or 3rd installations
<h3sp4wn> dennister: What package is it part of ?
<dennister> i got it from a wget download: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Edgy_External_Channel_Changer
<h3sp4wn> and you made it executable ?
<intelikey> hmmm i should prolly reload my system.... /usr dates back to  Oct  3   that's ancient...
<dennister> no i didn't
<ironfroggy> ok im at a loss. i cant get my box to boot from the CD-ROM. whats my checklist of faultpoints? ive checked the bios, the cables, the disc, the ISO, so what else is there?
<dennister> the howto didn't say anything about that
<intelikey> chmod that puppy
<intelikey> ironfroggy drop another bootable disk in...
<intelikey> if you have one.
<ironfroggy> i dont
<intelikey> knoppix windows nothing ?
<ironfroggy> but i can verift the disc is bootable. it works in any other box.
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: try netbooting
<Omnifrog> anyone in here a proponent of fair use rights
<ironfroggy> holy crap
<ironfroggy> i hate BIOS
<LeeJunFan> ironfroggy: how old is the CD-ROM drive?
<intelikey> Omnifrog i'm an open sourcer
<ironfroggy> it had a feature to disable or enable each device for booting, but absolutely no indication of its current state!
<ironfroggy> so i had to go in and just flip things once, reboot, test, and try again until it was configured right.
<intelikey> ironfroggy and they called that a bios.....
<Omnifrog> i too am an advocate of OSS, but i was asking about faair use rights
<dennister> h3sp4wn: do i need to make it into an executable? if so, how? and does that make it a daemon?
<ironfroggy> intelikey: i thought my hardware was dying or something!
<dennister> with a PID and all that...
<dragonfly8> Well, whatever was broken was fixed by enabling anti-aliasing.
<h3sp4wn> dennister: According to that howto it doesn't need to be a daemon (in a traditional sense anyway)
<intelikey> ironfroggy hmmmm.  what bios is that ?
<ironfroggy> intelikey: not sure. whatever is common on few-year-old HP Pavilions
<dennister> well, in the mythbackend it just starts and exits "without errors"...i need it to stay up, just like the lirc's irblaster, and the blaster sends the signal to the STB
<intelikey> mostly pheonix here and i've never seen anything that made you set blindly...
<h3sp4wn> dennister: That should be setup as the change channel script
<intelikey> hp  hmmm  ami bios ?
<ironfroggy> dunno
<dennister> i have the correct file listed in the right place in mythtv-setup...it's called change-channel-lirc.pl
<dennister> lol...i know it off by heart
<ironfroggy> but now i cant seem to actuall boot the live CD. i get to the first menu, and it loads the kernel but never gets passed a blinking cursor.
<ironfroggy> im doomed
<h3sp4wn> dennister: sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/change-channel-lirc.pl
<dennister> it should be/spawn a change-channel-lirc.pid, but it doesn't ...ok
<ironfroggy> someone save me before i just throw my box down the staircase.
<h3sp4wn> and you edited /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<ironfroggy> how do i diagnose a blinking cursor?
<dennister> h3sp4wn: i got three resolving chmod...failed: name or service not known
<intelikey> i wonder why i don't have an nvram device node....   anyone  ls -l /dev/nvram and tell me the major and minor numbers for it. i'll just make one...   ?
<dennister> h3sp4wn: yes, i edited the lircd.conf file
<LeeJunFan> ironfroggy: you said it loads the kernel? how far into that does it get? can you hit ctrl-alt-Fn keys to change consoles or did it not get to init yet?
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: what are you using nvram for ?
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: 10 144
<intelikey> ty LeeJunFan
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: and it's a c :)
<intelikey> yeah i knew that.
<ironfroggy> LeeJunFan: no it doesnt seem to get to init
<dennister> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LeeJunFan> ironfroggy: you said that disc boots on other machines? did it boot all the way or didn't you let it get that far?
<ironfroggy> LeeJunFan: yes it was fine on any other box
<LeeJunFan> ironfroggy: when it boots try extra options and try adding the option noapic to the kernel params line.
<dennister> h3sp4wn: hold on, i see an error i made with ur chmod command, did it again with no errors this time
<LeeJunFan> ironfroggy: maye remove quiet and splash too so you can actually see what it's doing.
<ironfroggy> i dunno if it helps, but i cant even do the CD check. it wont even boot that.
<h3sp4wn> dennister: Have you tried just using the real myth tv documentation (that documentation doesn't explain anything and to me looks useless) try a debian or even gentoo howto and you may get some more detail
<ironfroggy> hmmm i think i accidentally switched the cables when i was troubleshooting this and its trying to mount a broken IDE i have in the box.
<ironfroggy> the broken hdd is in there because these things are so difficult to get any drives in or out of i dont have the two hours it would take to disassemble the entire case to remove it.
<dennister> k, will look at those howtos, but superm1's has gotten me 95% of the way through...am recording, watching, doing almost everything...just have to use these workarounds that I don't want to have to use anymore
<LeeJunFan> ironfroggy: that could be it if it's probing for devices and hit's one that's damaged. Just unplug the IDE and leave it.
<ironfroggy> LeeJunFan: will do
<walla> does any know how to set default settings in the alsamixer?
<ubuntu> slm
<intelikey> there is an od hd and hexdump   i wonder why there isn't a bindump ???
<intelikey> walla sudo alsactl store   maybe ?
<UbuntuDestroyedM> sudo iyi mis
<UbuntuDestroyedM> vallah sudo get amcik update
<walla> i guess we'll find out, sometimes when i reload xine or amarok, etc. i'll have a completely different setup than the last time i ran media
<intelikey> walla i'm not pormissing you anything there....
<ironfroggy> OK, somehow im getting the exact same errors no matter which harddrive i disconnect. bad sectors and then a page fault.
<intelikey> ziney  and  A-mar-o-k  i mess not with...
<crazy_bus> I'm using Devede now.  But for some reason it's really slow.  Is there anyway to speed it up?
<Hawkwind> crazy_bus: devede is certainly a lot faster than tovid, which is about the only other choice
<intelikey> ironfroggy set hdd perams to auto in the bios.
<intelikey> ?
<ironfroggy> ok
<ironfroggy> wait. crap.
<ironfroggy> hdc is my cdrom.
<ironfroggy> and thats the one getting the errors.
<ironfroggy> hdc is the secondary master, right?
<intelikey> set them all to auto if possable
<intelikey> hdc is the secondary master,
<ironfroggy> so bad sector errors off the CDROM aint good huh?
<intelikey> still sounds like confused bios...
<ironfroggy> why?
<intelikey> sounds like the bios is trying to set numbers of heads and cylenders for the dvice.
<intelikey> can't do that with a cd
<ironfroggy> anything i can do about it
<Cade> hey
<Cade> I just installed flash9
<Cade> in Firefox there was a way for me to be able to use flash videos in 16depth
<intelikey> set to auto detect
<Cade> is there a qay to do this in Konqueror?
<Cade> way*
<ironfroggy> it already is on auto
<dragonfly8> Is there a way to force GTK apps to use GTK font styles manually? For some reason, it wont work in system settings.
<h3sp4wn> gtk or gtk2 ?
<h3sp4wn> include "/usr/share/themes/Xfce/gtk-2.0/gtk2rc"
<h3sp4wn> gtk-theme-name="Xfce"
<Cade> is there a way to watch Flash9-stuff in 16depth in Konqueror?
<intelikey> ironfroggy also if the jumpers are not right on the device   i.e. set to slave and there is only one device... or set to master and another device set the same....   you get all these happy go lucky errors from bios ....
<h3sp4wn> dragonfly8: (that is what I use to force my gtk apps to use that theme) .gtkrc-2.0
<dragonfly8> h3sp4wn: I am not sure. All I know is that in system settings, I selected something in system settings that is forcing me to use anti-aliasing, which makes fonts blurry, and hurts my eyes.
<h3sp4wn> have a look in ~/.gtkrc-2.0 that is probably what it changes
<intelikey>  /usr/bin/kfontinst
<intelikey>  /usr/bin/kfontview
<intelikey>  /usr/bin/xfontsel
<intelikey> idk i thought one of those might be a shortcut dragonfly8
<william> HI
<dragonfly8> All it has is style is "user font" and the theme name is Qt. I need a way to make GTK apps use that theme, instead of KDE font themes.
<Cade> is there a way to watch Flash9-stuff in 16depth in Konqueror?
<ironfroggy> intelikey: the jumpers must be right. ive been using this box for months with the same hardware settings.
<intelikey> and cable pluged the same way
<ironfroggy> yup
<intelikey> the capital of California is C isn't it ?
<ironfroggy> yup
<JabberWokky> intelikey: It's Sacramento, the Native American term for "Land of the Sacred Mint".
<ironfroggy> while im waiting for the alternative CD to burn and try that, ill ask something different for an unrelated project
<JabberWokky> Howdy, all... is there an app that installs a working OS installation to a USB drive?  I.e., I launch it and say "Install Server Edition (or Kubuntu) on /dev/sdb2"?
<ironfroggy> is it very difficult to configure a SATA card with two drives in a RAID? ive never done it before.
<intelikey> tried to call 911 but couldn't find the 11 button...
<Cade> is there a way to watch Flash9-stuff in 16depth in Konqueror?
<bmind> .
<JabberWokky> There's plenty about Breezy and multi-step "do this and that and alter the install init image" pages, but nothing about Edgy... is there an easier way nowadays to install to a USB drive from a working installation?
<ironfroggy> would it be possible, or has anyone already done this: create a image that can be copied directly to a harddrive as an installation ready to boot and configure?
<intelikey> ironfroggy you'd have an extreemly generic setup.
<JabberWokky> ironfroggy: Yes, I just did that.
<intelikey> almost as bad as ubuntu
<intelikey> oh sorry.
<JabberWokky> ironfroggy: I used dd_rescue to nab an image of a dying disc, moved it over to a fresh hard drive, and dropped it in a new system.  Worked fine.
<ironfroggy> i dont have an extra harddrive sadly
<JabberWokky> ironfroggy: You don't really need one *if* you have free space euqal to the drive image.
<JabberWokky> ironfroggy: What exactly are you trying to do?
* intelikey /dcc send's ironfroggy a spare hd
<ironfroggy> JabberWokky: my boot records are messed up and im trying to repair them but i cant get a liveCD to actually work properly
<keith> I installed Edgy fresh on my Desktop this morning, and I got sound out of my 5.1 card, worked great. I rebooted, now it's showing my onboard sound as primary (and it's even disabled in BIOS). How can I make my sound go back out of my Sound Blaster?
<JabberWokky> Ah!  Wait, you're looking to copy over the install disk image and then run that?
<ironfroggy> no that question was just hypothetical while i waited for another liveCD to burn
<JabberWokky> Hehehe... I'm in a very similar situation.  Libretto 110CT.  The floppy is propietary, the CD-ROM has no drivers... I took out the hard drive, popped it in an enclosure and repaired it (well, did the swap I mentioned above).
<ironfroggy> i am interested in some kind "image based install" tho
<ironfroggy> ok i cant get the kubuntu liveCD to work on this box. im gonna see if i can use my old gentoo liveCD to chroot in and fix the lilo records.
<JabberWokky> It works, I've done it before... with kubuntu specifically.  I just had a friend do it as well a couple months ago.
<ironfroggy> what does the error "FATAL: kernel too old" mean when i try to chroot?
<intelikey> i'd say a 2.0 or older kernel maybe ?    uname -r
<ironfroggy> no its a 2.4 kernel
<ironfroggy> the liveCD that is
<ironfroggy> is that whats relevent?
<intelikey> yeah but i didn't know the system calls changed from 2.4 to 2.6    in a bit when i shut down i'll boot a 2.4 and test that.
<soulrider> hey everyone
<soulrider> anyone here.......... ?
<zimeng> ....
<soulrider> hi :)
<soulrider> maybe you can help me
<zimeng> ?
<soulrider> im gonna give kubuntu to ym friend, but he doesnt have net access
<soulrider> so i wanna know if theres a way i can dl stuff from the repos and give it to me
<zimeng> *dsl or lan
<soulrider> but downlaod the dependencies too
<unix_infidel> soulrider: man apt-get
<soulrider> and make it so that he can install everything in order
<unix_infidel> or select adept from the KMenu
<soulrider> i know....
<soulrider> but he doesnt ahve internet access
<unix_infidel> soulrider: if he has enough space, he can have his own local repo on lan.
<zimeng> adsl or lan?
<soulrider> well, i need to give hte packages to him
<soulrider> and he doesnt ahve too much space
<unix_infidel> soulrider: like i said, many companies sync with their respective distro's servers so they can update locally.
<unix_infidel> and the techs sometimes keep 3rd party repos locally on the networks.
<unix_infidel> its not that hard.
<soulrider> well, how can i do it ?
<soulrider> i mean, i just need to give him java, build essential and maybe some other stuff
<unix_infidel> soulrider: just make sure you have enough space first.
<soulrider> thats the thing, im gonna have to give it to him with my USB drive
<keith> How can I tell KDE what sound card to output to?
<soulrider> so im pretty limited
<ryanpg> hi all... I'm having a hard time finding out where to download the live cd? URL anyone?
<soulrider> where to or where from ?
<ryanpg> soulrider I'm in the USA but I can't find where to download it from i.e. ftp server
<keith> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php -- Under CD, pick a mirror, you most likely want the "CD Image for desktop and laptop PCs"
<ryanpg> keith ty, that's a bootable "live" cd?
<zimeng> http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//kubuntu/6.10
<keith> It's both the live and the intstaller
<DarkoBGD> can anyone help
<DarkoBGD> ?
<soulrider> yes
<DarkoBGD> i have a prob
<soulrider> you can install from live
<DarkoBGD> when i want to log on
<soulrider> whats the prob DarkoBGD
<DarkoBGD> it just get me back to login meny
<DarkoBGD> no loading interface
<DarkoBGD> just backgrouind
<soulrider> =/
<DarkoBGD> so i am now in safe mode
<keith> Try pressing Alt + F2 and running the kicker command
<keith> If that works, run the kdesktop command as well
<keith> It's possible your session was saved with those closed
<ryanpg> ok... sorry to be so obsessive but http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/edgy/kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso will contain a live file system so I don't have to install it to run it?
<DarkoBGD> ok ill try i will let ya know
<soulrider> ryanpg: downlaod and burn it
<keith> ryanpg: Correct.  However, if you _do_ choose to install, there is an icon on the desktop for you to
<soulrider> when you put it on
<soulrider> youll be in KDE
<soulrider> but you can install it from there
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<ryanpg> soulrider and keith ok thanks a ton :) does it install/use the restricted modules by default? I have a madwifi adapter
<intelikey> Alt + F2 to run the kdesktop command ???  what would be reading the hotkey ?
<ryanpg> eh... nm I'll figure it out once I run it
<DarkoBGD> when i choose kde interface and when i enter my pass
<ryanpg> thanks again
<soulrider> no [rpbs
-Mez:#kubuntu- The Class on gpg encryption is about to start in #ubuntu-classroom, please take your seats
<soulrider> if you need more help
<soulrider> just come
<DarkoBGD> it just get me back to login screen
<intelikey> i gotta see this......
<cam> I git my issue fix...
<cam> *got
<unix_infidel> LOL, someone finally took my advice on a classroom type channel :P
<unix_infidel> i cant believe it...
* unix_infidel /joins
<keith> How can I tell KDE what sound card to output to?  I have onboard and a SB Live, and it won't output to the SB, even though onboard is disabled in BIOS itself..
<intelikey> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Dr_willis> was it disabled when you installed kubuntu?
<ironfroggy> how can i fix "No boot signature in partition"?
<keith> Dr_willis Yes
<Dr_willis> keith,  thats odd. then.
<intelikey> ironfroggy cfdisk
<keith> It worked fine first boot, after a reboot, it found hte onboard and now outputs to it =/
<ironfroggy> intelikey: wont that loose any partitions i have currently? i can mount the partitions just fine.
<Dr_willis> double check - make sure its disabled in the bios.
<keith> I quadrupal checked that
<intelikey> no  just set the one active that needs a boot sig write and exit
<crippledsmurf> hi
<keith> I even reenabled, then rebooted and disabled again
<Dr_willis> i had some odd issues ages ago with sound blaster cards. if i booted to windows, then rebooted to linux, then linux couldent set up the sound card right. If i powered up and booted straight to linux - the card would work fine.
<ironfroggy> intelikey: there is only one partition and its marked bootable
<intelikey> ironfroggy what gave the  "No boot signature in partition" ?
<ironfroggy> bios when i try to boot
<keith> I'd still expect there would be a way to send audio to the SB.. as KMixer can change volumes and such of both
<ironfroggy> i get that and then a standard No OS error
-Mez:#kubuntu- Class is in Session. Todays Class:  GPG/PGP Encryption, signing, and usage. Join #ubuntu-classroom and start learning
<crippledsmurf> i am kinda new to linux, i have used a few other distros  before, so i am comfortable, one thing that seams to vary from distro to distro is thhe location where u r supposed to install software to
<Dr_willis> crippledsmurf,  huh?  i always noticed it being very similer.
<soulrider> crippledsmurf: you can use apt-get to automatically install
<intelikey> ironfroggy if that a linux installation  yeah i would guess so.  grub or lilo will have to be installed in the mbr there.
<Dr_willis> the package managers install the stuff where it should go. :)
<soulrider> or when you build form source, you can make a deb package. It will automatically install,a nd will be easy to remove too
<Dr_willis> or as a user you can always just keep your own stuff in /home/whatever/bin
<crippledsmurf> if ur building something from source, u have 2 decide where to puut it
<keith> sudo aptitude install checkinstall
<soulrider> what kubuntu needs is a cool background for grub :P
<keith> Use checkinstall instead of make install when compiling
<soulrider> crippledsmurf: you can make a deb
<soulrider> and it will install automatically where it should go
<dennister> well the dearth of info, even on debian/gentoo/mythtv howtos, on STB's is still amazing
<archangel_> is there a way to program my keyboard with linux?
<Dr_willis> archangel_,  care to clarify that.
<ironfroggy> intelikey: how can i make sure the MBR is correct then?
<dennister> but i did fix the cdrecord...scanbus error
<crippledsmurf> good point, id often thaught of making a deb, il google that now
<intelikey> ironfroggy it's not or you wouldn't get that message.
<keith> crippledsmurf: Use checkinstall, it will make the deb and install it.  Use checkinstall instead of "make install" when compiling
<soulrider> crippledsmurf: install the buiuld-essential package
<soulrider> and when you compile
<soulrider> you go
<keith> You can install checkinstall by running: sudo aptitude install checkinstall
<soulrider> ./configre
<soulrider> make
<soulrider> and then checkinstall
<soulrider> and thats it, you got a deb ready
<ubuntu> hey guys... how can i reinstall grub?
<crippledsmurf> awesome
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Sup?
<Dr_willis> and some times it even works! :)
<DaSkreech> !grub
<Dr_willis> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<keith> *lol*
<archangel_> I upgraded my wireless keyboard and mouse to the new 5000 series (M$)
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: I win
<Dr_willis> i won.. you were slow.
<Dr_willis> :)
<archangel_> it rocks, at least the looks do
<Dr_willis> 1..2...3.. Redlight!
<Dr_willis> :0
<ubuntu> grub or lilo, the most simple way
<DaSkreech> dang on My screen I came out first
<intelikey> Dr_willis yeah that's the luck i had with it too....
<Dr_willis> boot live/rescue cd,, chroot to the installed system, run 'update-grub'
<lnxkde> DaSkreech: all nice here testing kickoff on edgy :) u>
<keith> Skreech won on my screen =P
<Dr_willis> :)
<archangel_> the mouse works better with linux than the previous version did
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: There is a package for it?
* DaSkreech does the Skreech2 won dance
<soulrider> hey Dr_willis, im gonna give kubuntu to my friend, but he doesnt have net access
<ironfroggy> intelikey: i know the MBR isnt right, but im not sure how to correct that.
<soulrider> do you know how i can downlaod deb packages and their dependencies formt he repos
<soulrider> and make him isntall them all
<lnxkde> DaSkreech: yeah
<soulrider> but with no problems
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  theres a program/featuer of apt to do that.. ive never used it.
<Dr_willis> apt-zip or somthing
<lnxkde> DaSkreech: http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-4751-1.html
<soulrider> the thing is
<soulrider> i want it to install the dependencies, and then the packages
<DaSkreech> soulrider: packages.ubuntu.com is helpful
<lnxkde> DaSkreech: http://forum.beryl-project.org/attachment.php?item=2728
<soulrider> it wont work the other way round right ?
<ubuntu> =(
<archangel_> however I wold like to use the calculator butten along with the internet/ mail, calander,messenger, docs, volume favs,play, pause, the list goes on
<Dr_willis> huh?  just install them all  at the same time. :)
<DaSkreech> soulrider: It will as long as you hve both in the folder /var/cache/apt/archives
<soulrider> ahh good :)
<soulrider> ahh
<crippledsmurf> i shud probaby learn C, i come from a windows and C# background, ive had a little plat with mono
-Mez:#kubuntu- Class is in Session. Todays Class:  GPG/PGP Encryption, signing, and usage. Join #ubuntu-classroom and start learning
<Darko> hey guys i made it
<soulrider> so i could downlaod th epackages and the deps, give them to him and tell him to put them in that folder
<ironfroggy> i tried 'lilo -M /dev/mybootdev' is that right?
<Darko> i loged on
<archangel_> can I ?
<ironfroggy> but it says its skipping boot and map sections.
<Darko> some how i changed display adapter
<Darko> it's ati
<Dr_willis> archangel_,  thers serveral tools out to use the various extra buttons of multimedia keyboards.. (but i dont have one so cant tell ya whats the perferd tools these days)
<DaSkreech> soulrider: yup then he could pretend to apt-get thema and he'd be altight
<Darko> one more q?
<soulrider> great!
<soulrider> i managed to convince him to use linux
<archangel_> ahh, thank Dr_willis
<soulrider> so i wanna make it right
<Darko> can anyone tell good net buggy drivers for ati
<soulrider> so he doesnt go back to redmond
<Darko> i want beryl to run
<Darko> with ati 9200 se
<Darko> can it be possible ?
<crippledsmurf> ive been in linux few days, i have been having windows cravings, i assume they will go away when i get comfortable
<DaSkreech> soulrider: MIght want to look at Mint
<Darko> now when i start it my screen freezes
<DaSkreech> crippledsmurf: I don't remember you in the series
<Dr_willis> crippledsmurf,  yep. it pays to learn how things work.. befor making  decisions.. :)
<soulrider> mint ?
<Dr_willis> I donloaded that Linux Mint the toehr day.
<Dr_willis> Its Ubuntu + media codecs and other thangs. :)
<dragonfly8> Is there a way to roll back system settings? Like backups of the entire setting file? I messed up my font, and want to change back to yesterday or so.
<soulrider> ohh
<intelikey> crippledsmurf not likely.   if you are "have been having windows  cravings"  it sign's of a much deeper problem.....
<DaSkreech> crippledsmurf: What kind of cravings?
<crippledsmurf> thats true, unfortunatly i cant ever go back to windows
<archangel_> by the way, I never in a million years thought I would say that Samsung by-passed Viewsonic in visual excellence
<DaSkreech> crippledsmurf: What are you craving for?
<crippledsmurf> i just miss my IDE
<soulrider> crippledsmurf: i know what you mean
<soulrider> you feel slow and clumsy in linux
<soulrider> i used to feel like that
<crippledsmurf> amd the official msn client
-Mez:#kubuntu- Class is in Session. Todays Class:  GPG/PGP Encryption, signing, and usage. Join #ubuntu-classroom and start learning
<DaSkreech> crippledsmurf: Which IDE?
<archangel_> 19" WS is a great thing
<archangel_> Samsung
<archangel_> of all brands
<crippledsmurf> Visual Studio 2005
<soulrider> crippledsmurf: ina  couple of days youll satrt to feel more comfortable with linux
<soulrider> i know at first it feels weird
* Dr_willis misses CanDo on his AMiga also.. but dosent want to go back to it........ :)
<soulrider> but believe me, youll get used to it
<DaSkreech> crippledsmurf: tried KDevelop?
<soulrider> and then see how crappy windows is
<crippledsmurf> yeah
<crippledsmurf> that will be cool once i learn C
<soulrider> i wish linux mint came with KDE
<DaSkreech> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<ironfroggy> ok i want to try and switch to grub
<ironfroggy> but im not sure how to make it work properly
<ironfroggy> its telling me my device has no corresponding bios drive
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: ?
<crippledsmurf> ive decided to ditch C# for a while, i have this feeliing that C or C++ will server me better where linux is concerned
<nalioth> DaSkreech: what's up?
<DaSkreech> It's ok I think it's been handled
<DaSkreech> someone in #ubuntu-classroom was being an ass
<DaSkreech> Gave himself an offensive name and then joined and parted to flood the room
<intelikey> one thing i reenterate from time to time is, that new linux users spend 10 or more years in windows learning it inside out (and actually know very little about it)  then come to linux and expect to be linux experts     truth is, they have to "unlearn" all they think they know before they can start learning     that is to say   THIS IS NOT WINDOWS !   don't expect it to be.   you have never seen it before don't expect to und
<nalioth> DaSkreech: doing the !ops thing in -classroom would be the proper thing
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee, nalioth: Thanks for the quick response
<DaSkreech> nalioth: can't there is no voice in that room which is why he was using quit/enter messags to spam
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: i suspect you might want to ban that tor user...
-Mez:#kubuntu- Class is in Session. Todays Class:  GPG/PGP Encryption, signing, and usage. Join #ubuntu-classroom and start learning
<intelikey> it's easier on someone that's never seen a computer, to learn linux than it is for a MSCE
<DaSkreech> I think that Mez is on it
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Well duh :)
<Mez> Darko, i believe its sorted
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yes, but nalioth can kline
<ironfroggy> why would grub say none of my disks have corresponding bios drives?
<crippledsmurf> my first ever experience with linux was very scary
<ubuntu> pleasee
<crippledsmurf> mandrate 7
<unix_infidel> Mez: users have voice after session has ended?
<soulrider> crippledsmurf: ubuntu isnt hard to learn
<crippledsmurf> mandrake*
<soulrider> youll lov eit
<soulrider> thats comming form someone whos kinda lazy, and mentally slow :P
<ubuntu> ive installed windows under another partition and lost grub. How can i get it back?
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Mez> unix_infidel, indeed, the classroom will be unmoderated
<unix_infidel> Mez: back to the classroom
<Mez> unix_infidel, please feel free to /msg me with any issues
<unix_infidel> troublemakers.
<ubuntu> ive looking under that thing, but i cant do it
* DaSkreech laughs at that :-)
<ubuntu> im on kubuntu live cd
<intelikey> just kline his ip
<crippledsmurf> ubuntu is definatly my favorite distro
<Hobbsee> Mez: block all of tor
* DaSkreech calls for a wide abn
<unix_infidel> That's really unfortunate...I'm glad I'm at home though :)
<DaSkreech> crippledsmurf: well if you need help with anything ask here
<unix_infidel> I've been wanting something like this for a LOONG time now, been talking to quux in ##windows but never got this idea off the ground.
<unix_infidel> Maybe we could extend it to a distro independent and even mixed platform classroom.
<Mez> Hobbsee, have
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Use the section that says booting  from a Live CD
<Hobbsee> Mez: yes, i see you have onw
<Hobbsee> *now
<intelikey> would it work to make the classroom   invite only ?   keep fools from returning ?
<Mez> intelikey, no ...
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Not a very friendly classroom :)
<crippledsmurf> konquerer identifis itself as a mac to gmail
<ironfroggy> ok i went through the howto and ran grub, did the root and setup commands, and i just see "GRUB Loading stage2.." but nothing else. any clues?
<crippledsmurf> identifies*
<intelikey> DaSkreech could be something like open until 2 minutes after start time then   invite only.
<ironfroggy> also i cant ctrl+alt+delete from that point. dunno if that is helpful info.
<crippledsmurf> hi
<DaSkreech> There seems to be a lot of Grub help needed
<DaSkreech>  who wants Grub help?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  may be simpiler to just reinstall.. unless you got the system really tweaked.
<ironfroggy> i do!
<Dr_willis> theres jut a lot of fundamentals to understand befor you can easially reinstall grub. :)
<ironfroggy> ive been crippling my system trying to force it to use LILO on a second harddrive and im tired of dealing with it. trying to finally configure grub properly.
<ironfroggy> i get the "fundamentals" and ive used grub before.
<Dr_willis> 'boot live cd, chroot to the existing install, run update-grub' is the core of it.
<ironfroggy> i am unable to get into a kubuntu liveCD
<unix_infidel> intelikey: that really doesnt make sense.
<ironfroggy> i have to do it from a gentoo LiveCD, which has grub utilities.
<ironfroggy> long story. but its all i have to work with.
<intelikey> unix_infidel what did i do now ?
<Dr_willis> ironfroggy,  you want to get to a shell on a live cd, and chroot to the existing ubuntu install.
<Dr_willis> then you can use the ubntu tools
<ironfroggy> chroot will not work
<ironfroggy> im in bad shape
<Dr_willis> clarify that statement ironfroggy
<Dr_willis> what dosent work about it.
<intelikey> chroot fails
<ironfroggy> "FATAL: kernel too old"
<Dr_willis> thats... different.
<Dr_willis> that gentoo cd is real old?
<intelikey> that's what i thought.
<crippledsmurf> how does one go about shutting down the X server
<ironfroggy> not real old. 2.4.21 kernel
<Dr_willis> 2.4 is very old - compared to the 2.6 series. :)
<intelikey> crippledsmurf sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<Dr_willis> id have to say track down a newer live cd.. thers some 50mb live cd;s out
<intelikey> meh 3 years
<intelikey> maybe 4
<crippledsmurf> thanks
<intelikey> why not just a grub disk ?
<ironfroggy> Dr_willis: ive written two new kubuntu discs and they wont boot for some reason
<ironfroggy> and im out of blank CDs i think
<ironfroggy> that i can find
<intelikey> there is an iso for a grub cd.  suposed to boot anything except my system....
<DaSkreech> crippledsmurf: Alt+Ctrl+Bkspace is a quick way to restart it
<ironfroggy> hmm i tried setup (hd0) and now it doesnt even get past stage 1.5
<crippledsmurf> my wirless light is on, cool, windows never used to do that :)
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: What do you mean the kubuntu live cd won't work
<ironfroggy> crippledsmurf: seriously? i cant get linux to do it.
<ironfroggy> DaSkreech: it gets bad sector errors on the cd device.
<ironfroggy> DaSkreech: but only on that one box
<ironfroggy> DaSkreech: no other boot CDs i have do that.
<soulrider> !archive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: Sooo the cd drive is problematic?
<crippledsmurf> yeah, ive neveer seen any othrt distor, even other ubuntu versions do it
<ironfroggy> never had any other problem.
<DaSkreech> soulrider: look at apt-zip
<soulrider> !apt-zip
<ubotu> apt-zip: Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.15 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 116 kB
<soulrider> thanks :)
<intelikey> ironfroggy maybe someone is trying to tell you something ?
* intelikey listens for voice saying to ironfroggy "don't use ubuntu"
<smaggard> gnome stinks!
<DaSkreech> Get a mac?
<smaggard> lol jk.. but it does really
<ironfroggy> well what about the problem at hand? im doing root (hd0,0) and setup (hd0,0) so shouldnt grub boot properly there?
<intelikey> nope can't hear it....  to far away.
<ironfroggy> intelikey: but i have been running it for months!
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: what error does chroot fail with?
<ironfroggy> "FATAL: kernel too old"
<DaSkreech> ha ha :)
<smaggard> edgy is ok for me on my desktop, but im waitig for the lappy :D
<ironfroggy> i didnt know chroot even cared about kernels
<intelikey> hey i'm joking trying to lighten the anxioty ironfroggy
<crippledsmurf> the wierd thing tho is that its on, even when im not connected to a wlan, the only explaination i have fir that is that its a power light and not a connection ligt
<DaSkreech> it probbaly would
<ironfroggy> do i need to do two things with grub, to install a MBR and then the boot records on the partition itself?
<smaggard> are you trying to dual boot?
<ironfroggy> no
<smaggard> hmm
<ironfroggy> hmm.. i am seeing "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,0)"... failed (this is not fatal) but is that in fact fatal possibly?
<ironfroggy> and what would cause that? before the error, it says it has the file.
<smaggard> bad kernel maybe?
<intelikey> ironfroggy you can mount the partition and the fs is intact  right ?
<smaggard> try a genkernel
<ironfroggy> intelikey: yes
<ironfroggy> the kernel should be fine. besides, its not even been able to get to the kernel yet.
<ironfroggy> i am thinking the problem is that i cant do whatever it is grub-install is supposed to do. it says there is no BIOS drive for the device. whats that mean?
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: I would say that since you have a very old Cd it would not be the greatest of ideas to expect wonderful results?
<intelikey> i just thought of something.  if you can't chroot maybe you can bring the root to you...    ummm no.  libc differance will kill it.     i was thinking mount the partition on  /   over the top of the running live CD  but i don't think you want that with different libc version  specially not that different.
<DaSkreech> he needs a newere CD is the butt of hte matter
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: do you have other computers?
<ironfroggy> yeah im here on my laptop
<ironfroggy> i cant get a new CD, im out of blanks
<intelikey> DaSkreech or just a grub CD  anything to get that system booted.
<ironfroggy> what does 'grub-install (hd0,0)' cause a syntax error in bash?
<Dr_willis> ironfroggy,  because its a command for the grub shell. not bash
<ironfroggy> but grub-install is a command in my path
<Dr_willis> i think..
<ironfroggy> and i can run it
<intelikey> Dr_willis no.
<ironfroggy> and it says i can give it a GRUB device name
<Dr_willis> it may be wamting a differnt (hd0) then.
<Dr_willis> quote it then?
<ironfroggy> i can figure out how to quote it
<Dr_willis> ' foo '
<Dr_willis> actually would you want grub to install to hd0,0? wouldent ya just want hd0 ?
<ironfroggy> quotes around (hd0,0) are giving me errors from sed somewhere
<ironfroggy> well probably but neither works. bash is doing sometihng weird with the parens
<intelikey> but if you install grub from the live with no chroot i don't think it will boot the hd without the cd in the tray to read the files from......
<ironfroggy> its just reading them from /boot, right?
<intelikey> grub will address /boot/grub  which is on the live atm.
<intelikey> it can't find them when you remove the disk.
<intelikey>  i think.
<ironfroggy> /boot/grub is on the boot partition as well
<intelikey> you can have it on a thousand partitions but grub will only read in the one that the system was installed from.
<intelikey> correct me if i'm wrong.
<Dr_willis> I belive you are correct intelikey
<intelikey> (thousand partitions is not possable but you know that.)
<Dr_willis> grub is the kind of thing - that it pays to buckle down and read the manual/docs/homepage. :)
<Dr_willis> I got 7 hds in this box.. :)
<intelikey> still way short of a thousand partitions possable
<ironfroggy> i dont get it and ive read the docs all before
<ironfroggy> when it boots, shouldnt it read from the partitions its told in the configs?
<ironfroggy> from (hd0,0) in this case?
<intelikey> what config ?
<Dr_willis> ironfroggy,  grub starts up.. and the initial config tells it where to find the menu.lst (or whatever) files from.
<intelikey> it will look for the config on the cd
<intelikey> which wont be there.
<Dr_willis> if it was looking for /boot/ on the cd.. that would NOT be the same as hd0,0
<ironfroggy> so how do i tell it to look at hd0,0?
<Dr_willis> we are back to the 'you cant chroot' problem aint we?
<unix_infidel> Who cant chroot?
<bLaZeD> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<unix_infidel> :P
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<ironfroggy> am i missing something? cant i override that and just tell it "use this partition im giving you. dont guess"
<intelikey> ok senerio 1     say i had ubuntu linux on hda1 with grub installed there   and  several gig of free space.    i install fc5 on hda2 and grub   now the menu.lst that grub reads will be the one in /dev/hda2 /boot/grub   not the one in /dev/hda1 /boot/grub  even though they both exist.  why ?   simply because the last installation of grub wrote code in the mbr telling where to find the configs so it could boot the system.
<Dr_willis> if you can get to the grub menu, and the grub command line. you could (if you knew where stuff was at, and knew what you were doing) install grub over itself that way. :)
<ironfroggy> intelikey: ok i get that but couldnt i tell it to use hda1 in that case?
<joe__> anyone know how to open a port 12769 so I can use Azureus?
<intelikey> now senerio 2 i have two installs on two dirrefent drives both install grub      where will grub look for it's configs      answer the last installs device's /boot/grub     and that is what you are up against ironfroggy
<ironfroggy> i am at the grub command line
<Dr_willis> grub has a find/completion feature on the tab key to let ya see/locate the correct hdX for the various boot files.
<ironfroggy> when i do setup from the grub>, shouldnt it read the config from the root device and use that root device?
<joe__> How do I figure out if I have a firewall installed?
<intelikey> ironfroggy yes i think you can from the grub prompt  but i'm not a grub expert.
<SperMite> anyone in here use any decent dvdrippers?
<intelikey> joe__ iptables -L
<ironfroggy> i think i need a grub expert
<intelikey> ironfroggy might find one in #ubuntu
<intelikey> dik
<intelikey> idk
<intelikey> sorry.
<ironfroggy> thanks for all the help i think i will go there and seek new people to bug about this
<DaSkreech> !dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.1-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<intelikey> joe__ prolly have to sudo that.
<joe__> intelikey do I type  iptables -L in the terminal
<intelikey> yes.  sudo iptables -L
<SperMite> I can't get the deinterlacing right on Dvdrip =(
<intelikey> if you have a firewall the rules will post if not blank rules lines.
<Dr_willis> root (hd0,0)
<Dr_willis> setup (hd0)
<Dr_willis> quit
<Dr_willis> "SHOULD" fix it :)
<Hawkwind> SperMite: Try k9copy.  It's very simple and just works
<intelikey> assuming hd0 is setup correctly.
<Dr_willis> If you want to install GRUB in a certain partition instead of the MBR, you have to alter the setup command so it points to the right partition. For instance, if you want GRUB installed in /dev/hda3, then the command becomes setup (hd0,2)
<Dr_willis> rember kids.. grub starts counting at 0 :)
<joe__> intelikey it says
<intelikey> don't flood.
<SperMite> Hawkwind yeah I used it alil bit ago, but for some reason there was alot of noise in the background that sorta annoyed me
<intelikey> joe__ don't flood.
<joe__> sorry
<intelikey> just saying if the output is long don't paste it in here.
<ironfroggy> should i have a grub.conf in /boot/grub ?
<crippledsmurf> "/proc", is totally cool
<intelikey> joe__ is there more to it than three lines of  target     prot opt source               destination
<Dr_willis> crippledsmurf,  yep. amusing
<joe__> intelikey it has input forward, output what does it mean what do I do to open
<intelikey> joe__ if that's all it has you have no firewall.
<joe__> listen port 12769
<DaSkreech>  crippledsmurf :)
<crippledsmurf> i just found /proc/acpi/asus, ok, i know its totally childish to play with one's leds' but i couldnt resist
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<intelikey> joe__ i've got to go.  but someone else can help you im sure.
<intelikey> ironfroggy luck with that.     i well you wish.
<joe__> thank intelikey
<unix_infidel> To anyone who hasnt already figured out.  There is currently a Session on GPG / Encryption - Signing and Usage going on in #ubuntu-classroom.
<bronaugh> uhh question.
<bronaugh> Kubuntu 6.10 -- why is unichrome_dri.so not included?
<joe__> Anyone, How do I open port 12769.   Azureaus says NAT error
<ironfroggy> really does anyone know about grub.conf? why wouldnt i have one?
<joe__> and says to check router firewall
<unix_infidel> ironfroggy: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ironfroggy> unix_infidel: they the same thing?
<unix_infidel> I figured so.  I've never messed with a grub.conf sorry.
<ironfroggy> well grub.conf doesnt exist but grub tries to use it anyway
<unix_infidel> Look at the syntax and the options in the default menu.lst if they match your needs then great.
<ironfroggy> and giving it menu.lst doesnt seem to make any difference at all
<unix_infidel> I have no idea what you're trying to do.
<Dr_willis> the devil is in the details.
<ironfroggy> install grub
<bronaugh> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unix_infidel> uhh, you should have grub as per the default install.
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: Grub has always used /boot/grub/menu.lst  There has never been a grub.conf AFAIK
<ironfroggy> Hawkwind: so any idea what the /boot/grub/grub.conf is at the end of the install command when i do 'setup (hd0)' at the grub prompt?
<Dr_willis> i think some disrtos it does
<Dr_willis> I do belive Gentoo does.
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: No idea.  I just popped in when I saw you mention grub.conf
<unix_infidel> As far as Ubuntu is concerned its /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_willis> use menu.lst instead of grub.conf
<Hawkwind> Dr_willis: Not even gentoo
<crippledsmurf> so does fedora i believe
<Dr_willis> I rember SOME disrto using it.. and they even had a link between the 2
<Hawkwind> crippledsmurf: FC6 uses menu.lst as well
<Hawkwind> Dr_willis: That's just a symlink is all it is.  menu.lst is still there
<dennister> hey Hawkwind :)
<Hawkwind> dennister: Hey
<Dr_willis> Hawkwind,  but i recall there being a movement to start using grub,conf.. but i forget when/where i even saw this... ages ago.
<richtoo> hello, all
<dennister> i was just about to give up for the night, and here u are :)
<Dr_willis> from the gentoo docs i am looking at...------->  Code Listing 4: grub.conf for genkernel users
<dennister> scouring the net, different irc channels...no one can help me turn a pl script into a daemon :(
<Hawkwind> Dr_willis: Maybe, but menu.lst is still there.  grub.conf is nothing more than a symlink
<Hawkwind> dennister: I'm heading to bed, it's nearly midnight
<Dr_willis> Hawkwind,  the docs say to make it.. so im thinking that menu.lst is a synmlink :)
<ironfroggy> ok this is weird. when i try 'configfile /path/to/configfile' it drops into the grub boot menu and then says "File not found"
<dennister> well goodnight then :) and have a great day tomorrow
<crippledsmurf> whats the difference between a file with the extention .o (i belive this is a library) and a .so file which i have seen for libs in other distros
<Dr_willis> of coruse gentoo dies lots of weird things.
<richtoo> does anyone use xmms and know how to fix problems?
<dennister> good night all...
<Dr_willis> richtoo,  thats sort of vague. :) what problem.
<Dr_willis> richtoo,  you are refering to fixing XMMS problems? :)
<richtoo> when I try to make xmms double size, it locks up
<bronaugh> lol
<bronaugh> it's xmms, what do you expect?
<bronaugh> if you want something that acts like it, beep-media-player is better.
<Hawkwind> richtoo: What do you mean by make it double size ?
<richtoo> has graphics of different window, keeps playing
<Hawkwind> bronaugh: Personal opinion only
<bronaugh> Hawkwind: I ran xmms for enough years.
<Hawkwind> bronaugh: I've used xmms for years without a single issue.  It works perfectly
<bronaugh> the thing crashes when you look at it the wrong way.
<Hawkwind> bronaugh: Maybe for you
<bronaugh> particularly when you use any plugins.
<richtoo> xmms is usually very small, option is to make it double size
<Hawkwind> Again, maybe for you
<Hawkwind> richtoo: So don't make it double sized :P
<crippledsmurf> ive had no issues with xmms specificky on any distro, but it does remind me a little too much of winamp
<richtoo> it is very tiny otherwise
<bronaugh> yeah. don't use XMMS is my suggestion.
<richtoo> it seems to be the only way to use streamtuner
<Hawkwind> richtoo: You can resize it manually
<bronaugh> streamtuner is?
<Hawkwind> bronaugh: Again, personal choice, let users use what they like please
<Hawkwind> richtoo: You can use streamtuner by itself
<ironfroggy> anyone know how to specify the config file to grub?
<crippledsmurf> we arent stopping them, we r expressing our opinion of what they r using
<richtoo> streamtuner needs audio app, when I try others they don't seem to work
<Dr_willis> richtoo,  you using glx/berel or any of the otehr fancy X things?
<Dr_willis> theres an issue with XMMS and compwiz? or XGL or somthing aint there.. that makes it crash when doublesized.
<ironfroggy> or does anyone know why the configfile command seems to bring me to a boot menu from inside the grub prompt?
<bronaugh> Hawkwind: it's broken enough that the developers no longer develop it. that should tell you something.
<Hawkwind> bronaugh: Again, maybe for YOU
<Hawkwind> bronaugh: I've used it for years, and am using it right now, it works perfectly, always has
<Dr_willis> configfile command.. Hmm.. never used that one
<Hawkwind> bronaugh: Besides, xmms is being developed, hence xmms2 now
<bronaugh> Hawkwind: tried xmms2?
<richtoo> I just won't double size it, but I thought there might be a fix
<bronaugh> it's a backend.
<Hawkwind> bronaugh: Yep, it's quite nice actually
<bronaugh> it's also a totally new codebase.
<bronaugh> and so far as I can tell, there are no frontends that don't suck.
<Hawkwind> But I still use xmms, 24/7
<richtoo> xmms2?  is it in repositories?
<Hawkwind> Personal opinions
<Hawkwind> richtoo: No
<bronaugh> it's in Debian.
<Hawkwind> richtoo: It's still very very beta
<Hawkwind> richtoo: There are repos for it though on the xmms2 site
<Hawkwind> For Ubuntu even, but they aren't official
<DaSkreech> It's been very very beta for about as long as e
<Dr_willis> Lifes too short to wait for Official stuff. :)
<richtoo> I'll check it out, thanks
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Hah, not quite that long
<richtoo> I looked at xmms2 site, I think installation is beyond my abilities
<Hawkwind> richtoo: They have sources for it with debs
<Hawkwind> It's as simple as adding the sources to your /etc/apt/sources.list and doing sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xmms2
<Dr_willis> deb http://exodus.xmms.se/debian dapper main
<Dr_willis> Hmm no edgy yet. :)
<Dr_willis> lets see if it works on edgy.
<richtoo> when I tried to add to /etc/apt... it wouldn't let me save
<Jucato> richtoo: you need to use sudo/kdesu
<richtoo> in terminal?
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu 101 :)
<Jucato> richtoo: yes. what are you using to edit /etc/apt/souces.list?
<richtoo> opened it through konqueror
<Hawkwind> You can't do that
<Hawkwind> richtoo: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> richtoo: ah. in that case, right-click on sources.list and select Actions -> Edit as Root
<Hawkwind> richtoo: Replace kwrite with your editor of choice
<Dr_willis> I cant get xmms2 working under edgy.
<Dr_willis> not sure whats going on with it.
<ironfroggy> ok i have been able to chroot and run update-grub, and i still can not get past stage1.5 so any more ideas anyone?
<SperMite> What would be the safest route to upgrading to edgy from dapper?
<Hawkwind> !upgrade | SperMite
<ubotu> SperMite: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Jucato> dang
<Jucato> beat me to it
<Hawkwind> SperMite: Have a complete backup
<defrysk> SperMite, safest is to backup and do a fresh install
<Hawkwind> SperMite: *COMPLETE*
<SperMite> =) ok
<Hawkwind> Chances are almost guaranteed it'll break
<ScarFreewill> how can i mount my ntfs hdd so that a normal user can access it (read only tough) this is how i mount it in fstab atm "/dev/sda1 /mnt/winc ntfs ro,user 0 0" I thought that adding user as a option would help but no...
<Hawkwind> I'd definitely do a fresh install if you can
<Hawkwind> !ntfs | ScarFreewill
<ubotu> ScarFreewill: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Dr_willis> ironfroggy, in the past thats happened when the grub is set to look in the wrong place for the config files. root, may be set wrong, for example.. or the drives are off by one "number"
<SperMite> So edgys still iffy huh.
<Jucato> not really. the upgrade just isn't as smooth as previous upgrades/releases
<Dr_willis> ironfroggy,  the root            (hd1,0), is where the location of /boot/ actually is. not the same as root= in the kernel line. (if that makes sence)  :)
<richtoo> I got the sources.list changed, but can't update and install because of some time stamp problem
<ironfroggy> Dr_willis: i thought it was (hd0,0) ?
<Dr_willis> ironfroggy,  thats mine from MY system.. yours may very
<Dr_willis> vary ;)
<richtoo> I just changed the time this session
<ironfroggy> Dr_willis: ok for hda1 root would be (hd0,0)?
<Dr_willis> ironfroggy,  what hard drive do you have linux installed to?
<Dr_willis> hda1 is 0,0 yes..
<Hawkwind> richtoo: Only way I know to fix it, unfortunately is to reboot
<ironfroggy> right thats what update-grub said its using
<richtoo> I will try logging out and restarting
<Dr_willis> grub has some sort of filename completion feature that can help ya find what its seeing/looking for,
<Steven_M> does kde have a gui for cvs?
<ironfroggy> Dr_willis: thats what i used
<Dr_willis> i recall some cvs icons in konqueror befor...
<Dr_willis> not that i knew how to use them. :)
<abdulla> hello gentel men regarding for lunix track back , insttal requesting slax what i have to type in slax ?
<Dr_willis> Ugh.. check the SLAX homepage? they mention the proper command.
<ScarFreewill> Hawkwind, thx got it working now :)
<DaSkreech> Is there a KDE version to write?
<abdulla> slax command plzzz
<DaSkreech> or talk at least?
<DaSkreech> !ktalk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktalk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !info ktalk
<ubotu> Package ktalk does not exist in any distro I know
<DaSkreech> !info ktalkd
<ubotu> ktalkd: talk daemon for KDE. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 142 kB, installed size 464 kB
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<Jucato> DaSkreech: do a /msg ubuto if you need to search for packages or info
<Steven_M> you know how edgy has dosbox 0.65 and Dapper 0.63, would I be able to install dosbox 0.65 on Dapper if I got it from cvs?
<Jucato> er.. ubotu I mean
<Jucato> DaSkreech: you can also try /msg ubotu find talk
<Dr_willis> dosbox is great for those old dos games. :)
<Dr_willis> Warlords lives again!
<Dr_willis> :)
<bronaugh> yeah, maybe dosbox'll actually run fullscreen on my new box... hmm.
<defrysk> Steven_M, get the sources repo from edgy , sudo apt-get build-dep <package> sudo apt-source -b <package>
<DaSkreech> I know talk is there but a) talk requires packages that don't exist in the repos anymore and b) i want to find out if there is any kind of messaging capabilty within the GUI
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Man I loved Warlords
<defrysk> Steven_M, and have your fingers crossed
<DaSkreech> Why isnt there an open source Warlords?
<neonempyr> wpa2 manager for kde?
<Jasey> hi there. how can i go ahead and stop fsck from checking my filesystems at boot after theyre mounted? thankya kindly in advance :)
<e3> How do I get Gmail Notifier in Kubuntu?
<Jasey> theres a program called kcheckgmail you can use
<Jucato> !kcheckgmail
<ubotu> kcheckgmail: KDE systray application to check GMail accounts. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-1.1 (edgy), package size 96 kB, installed size 580 kB
<Jasey> woo hoo
<e3> uhm.... i found something and typed it in terminal: apt-get install checkgmail
<e3> it did a bunch of terminal-like install stuff but i dont see any new programs
<Jasey> kcheckgmail
<Jasey> with a k in the front
<e3> nice, thanks! the command that worked was:          sudo apt-get install kcheckgmail
<e3> woohoo!
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Jasey> :D
<e3> My next question.... is.... How... do i get a Weather aplet in the menu bar at the top of the screen?
<honk> XOrg can't seem to find/load my fglrx_dri.so module, but I'm pretty sure i linked the directory right when I installed fglrx
<honk> (sudo ln -s /usr/lib/dri /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri)
<honk> ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri shows all of the SO's including fglrx_dri.so
<honk> did I miss something?
<DaSkreech> e3: Add a panel Right click and add Weather
<DaSkreech> Add applet then weather
<Jucato> (presuming KWeather in intalled)
<klerfayt> what package will let me extract rpm content?
<DaSkreech> Oh.. That's not installed?
<DaSkreech> ark?
<Rawrness> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<DaSkreech> e3: sudo apt-get install kweather
<Rawrness> Do i win?
<DaSkreech> Depends on what klerfayt means by extract
<klerfayt> DaSkreech: I have ark; it doesn't support rpm
<honk> That's right...Ice......Man.......I AM dangerous.
<honk> You can be my wingman anytime
<honk> *chomp*
<Rawrness> Good point thus the insurity of victory
<DaSkreech> ah that sucks :)
<Rawrness> My legs are sore.....
<klerfayt> does "alien" extract rpms?
<DaSkreech> it converts them to .deb
<Rawrness> I stay away from rpms....
<klerfayt> Rawrness: I just want to peek inside rpm; it isn't that bad
<Rawrness> I see...
<e3> i did:   sudo apt-get install kweather         but where did it installe to????
* Rawrness Is distrubed that his keyboard is back in a qwerty layout.
<Steven_M> defrysk: I don't really understand why are two commands required and what does each one do?
<klerfayt> e3: you right-click in panel and choose "add applet"
<DaSkreech> klerfayt: You could install rpm then extract it and --purge
<e3> Hmm. I cant get the weather program to work. It's running now, but its not working.
<klerfayt> e3: lol; kweather is buggy
<klerfayt> e3: select  your location and remove it from panel
<klerfayt> e3: then add again; repeat until it workds
<e3> lol ok
<klerfayt> DaSkreech: I'm sure ark could handle rpm
<Steven_M> defrysk: are you still there?
<DaSkreech> as was I but since you say it can't
<klerfayt> DaSkreech: I'm sure this is someone's rage against evil rpm
<DaSkreech> ha ha :)
<e3> I get the weather error "Requested Station Does Not Exist"
<klerfayt> e3: then remove it and add again
<klerfayt> e3: if it doesn't help after 3 times your last hope is to log out :D
<e3> well i tried it like 6 times so yeah i think i'll do that : p
<klerfayt> e3: you could also try adding another location
<ZeeO> hey guys how his is all of kubuntus package system i'm thinking of mirroring it at home seeing how i have installed 6.10 on like 10 dif systems in the last week
<ZeeO> from the same network i can just pull from inside my lan
<ZeeO> like 30 40 gigs?
<ZeeO> less more?
<Jack_Friday> Hi all
<Jazon> hello everyone
<Voker57> hi
<bingnet922> I'd love to know how to start customizing my kubuntu desktop. Where do I change themes, sounds, etc...?
<RenegadeX> hi I've got a question - I'm thinking of trying linux for the first time - I have an old  laptop that has ACPI issues with WinXP (worked fine in Win98), and it's really slow. Tthe Kubuntu  site says Kubuntu 6.06.1 LTS Desktop CD can load it from the CD -- it doesn't however say that 6.10 can. Can it?
<defrysk> bingnet922, systemsettings , continue from there
<klerfayt> RenegadeX: 6.10 desktop cd can also run from cd
<defrysk> bingnet922, some prefere the other frontend named kcontrol , wich can be opened in your cli
<bingnet922> RenegadeX: yes, dapper (6.06) and edgy (6.10) both come as a livecd. But use dapper because it is more stable. Edgy is...edgy (a dev release)
<defrysk> is it ?
<defrysk> edgy is like a rock here
<defrysk> time for coffee , later all
<bingnet922> defrysk: great! But it is still not an LTS release, which is the preferred build for new users.
<RenegadeX> Thanks - 1 more question: I know pretty much nothing about Linux but was just doing some reading and came across 'Accelerated Knoppix' - it boasts a fast bootup time. The laptop i want to install on is a PIII-600 w 256MB ram and is dead slow in XP. Anyone know how A-Knoppix compares to Kubuntu for speed on slow systems?
<Gr1ncheux> hello there
<Voker57> hi
<bingnet922> RenegadeX: KDE, gnome, xfce, x would be the descending order of required system resource overhead for the most readily available desktop managers.
<Gr1ncheux> i would like to know how to hide icons of partitions of hard drive on my desktop because i have to many of them
<Gr1ncheux> somebody knows how to ?
<Jazon> wow do i have two starange problems...
<bingnet922> RenegadeX: knoppix uses KDE, I believe, but are you planning to install to HD or run from CD?
<Jazon> Jucato: feel like a challenge?
<Jazon> my swap won't activate for one.   the other is that one of my desktops 'thinks' that it is a gnome desktop!!
<RenegadeX> bingnet922: want to try it out first from a CD as my free HD space is minimal - if I like Linux I'll probably repartition the drive
<ironfroggy> i decided to do a fresh install of edgy, and it seems to sitting on 6% at "Select and Install software" saying "Please wait..." for some time now. should i worry?
<bingnet922> RenegadeX: Knoppix is great for a lot of things, including trying out linux, but recommend Ubuntu for permanent install.
<RenegadeX> I would prefer as close to WinXP in look/feel as possible. KDE/GNOME - or does it not make a difference?
<bingnet922> RenegadeX: Gnome is by default a little closer to XP I think, but KDE is configurable to deliberately behave like XP.
<RenegadeX> ah great! choices choices!
<bingnet922> RenegadeX: you don't have to choose
<RenegadeX> I see a lot of Firefox forum users recommending Kubuntu.
<RenegadeX> no? Why is that?
<bingnet922> RenegadeX: you can easily install both desktop managers and alternate every time you log in
<RenegadeX> Ah... i didn't know that
<ironfroggy> should i kill the install?
<bingnet922> RenegadeX: KDE, gnome, xfce are desktop managers that allow you to interface with linux.
<Gr1ncheux> ironfroggy, how many time does it stay and on what type of hardware ?
<Gr1ncheux> sorry for my poor english :)
<ironfroggy> this is my first install of edgy (replacing a previous dapper install) and its on a cheap HP pavilion
<RenegadeX> bingnet922 - ah now what you wrote earlier makes sense. ie: Kubuntu with its default KDE is less resource intensive than Ubuntu default install with GNOME, yes?
<bingnet922> RenegadeX: other way around...
<Gr1ncheux> ironfroggy, keep cool and wait about half an hour after taht reboot and go on another install
<bingnet922> RenegadeX: from most to least would be KDE, gnome, xfce, X, command line
<ironfroggy> why should it take half an hour staying on 6% with no HDD activity at all?
<RenegadeX> oh - most to least! oops!
<Gr1ncheux> don't know :|
<bingnet922> RenegadeX: kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu,...
<ironfroggy> im just going to do the trick thats worked before: do a command-line only install and then install desktop afterwards.
<Voker57> It did froze "looking through archive..." at mine
<Voker57> but it continued after 10min
<Voker57> the good thing about livecd is that you can run something during install
<ironfroggy> yeah but im running the text based one
<Voker57> oh
<Voker57> are there some games coming with kubuntu?
<Voker57> i haven't found any
<Voker57> guess no
<Rawrness> I just ran windows in vmware at 140 ram
<Rawrness> And it was working....
<unix_infidel> xp?
<Rawrness> Yep
<Rawrness> XP Pro Barebones Edition
<Rawrness> Most of the crap got weeded out of it
<unix_infidel> barebones?
<ironfroggy> oh crap help me. i couldnt get grub past stage1.5 so i just did a fresh install and its doing just the same thing. it just sits there and wont progress past this.
<unix_infidel> you mean nlit-ed to nothingness?
<Rawrness> Prdy much
<unix_infidel> anyone can create a non-usable vm :P
<Rawrness> Of course
<ironfroggy> what could cause a stock install to be unbootable past grub stage1.5 ?
<Rawrness> I am just amazed i ran it with this pieace of shit.
<Rawrness> did you md5 your image iron?
<Rawrness> and check intergerity
<ironfroggy> yes everything checked out fine
<ironfroggy> i might have to go back to LILO
<Rawrness> I never tryed Lilo
<Rawrness> Another project for a rainday i guess.
<ironfroggy> ive never gotten grub to work right
<ironfroggy> hm.. cant i boot into a command line from the alternative install CD?
<Rawrness> Not sure...... there is that one option of something... like recover system.
<ironfroggy> yeah thats just an install without clearing the system. reinstalls the base system
<ironfroggy> i need a command line tho, badly
<Rawrness> I see
<Rawrness> wouldn't you just need something to by past grub?
<Rawrness> bypass*
<ironfroggy> what do you mean? i need to install LILO, but i need to get to a prompt at least to do that.
<ironfroggy> unless im missing something
* Rawrness Has no clue about anything...
<james> anyone awake at this hour and has any experience with alsa and artsd?
<Rawrness> Will reinstalling with alt disk and setting lilo as default instead of drub work?
<ironfroggy> Rawrness: but how could i set that up? it never asks!
<Rawrness> I know this one!!!
<Rawrness> Tell it not to install grub
<Rawrness> When it talks about it
<ironfroggy> how?
<ironfroggy> it never asks
<Rawrness> esc to menu
<Rawrness> right below install grub is install lilo
<ironfroggy> ah i see it now.
<ironfroggy> it doesnt ask anything about it in the normal install
<Rawrness> :P
<Rawrness> Nope
<Rawrness> I lurv my alt install.
<Rawrness> I gots the dvd :P
<mimo> Hi, I installed beryl in edgy. How can I resize a window?
<Rawrness> Go to beryl manager
<Rawrness> check the box that says resize windows
<defrysk> beryl-settings-manager
<Rawrness> You should be able to after that i think.....
<james> anyone liked to alsa?
<Rawrness> Me and beryl have a bad histroy
<Rawrness> history*
* defrysk uses beryl latest svn
<defrysk> its fine here :)
<mimo> Rawrness: I can see options like click to focus, auto-raise, ...   but can't find an option of resize
<james> well i tried
<Rawrness> I recall it being there.......
<defrysk> otherwise try #beryl , for beryl specific questions
* Rawrness can't use beryl do to the nvidia beta drivers bug that don't let it use system ram
<Rawrness> STupid black windows.
<defrysk> Rawrness, I use nvidia and it runs fine here
<Rawrness> Do you card have its own memorie?
<defrysk> 128 meg
<Rawrness> Mine don't i don't think at leats
<Rawrness> Geforce 6100
<Rawrness> least*
<mimo> Rawrness: on the general options it's not there and there are huge number of options on the other tabs but can't find it yet
<defrysk> my beryl uses nvidia as rendering platform
<defrysk> so no xgl or aixgl
<Rawrness> Aka beta drivers?
<defrysk> I use beta yes
<defrysk> latest from amaranth
<Rawrness> I use beta to theres some bug.
<Rawrness> theirs*
<defrysk> too bad Rawrness
<Rawrness> Yep
<Rawrness> I am thinking about buying a new card though.
* defrysk uses an fx5200
<Rawrness> And ram and sound card
<defrysk> ram riles
<defrysk> rules
<defrysk> ,-- 1 gig
<Rawrness> I got 256 ....
<defrysk> thats pretty low.....
<Rawrness> You get what you pay for I guess 300$ emachine
<defrysk> yeah hehe
<Rawrness> Thus my amazment of running windows in vmware.
<defrysk> Kernel: Linux 2.6.17-10-generic | Distro: Debian/GNU testing/unstable | CPU: AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2200+ @ 1800 Mhz | Mem usage: 167.5/1011.4 MB (17%) | Swap usage: 0/2965.1 MB (0%) | Disk usage(Maxtor 6L300R0): 53.3/273.0 GB (20%) | Uptime: 14 mins 12 secs
<defrysk> X.org: 7.1.1 | Monitor: LS902U | Videocard: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  | Res: 1400x1050, 24-bits | Audio: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller | X-chat: 2.6.6
<Lynoure> defrysk: Let me guess: you do not use Firefox? (or not with many tabs, at least)
<defrysk> I use firefox
<defrysk> why wouldnt I ?
<defrysk> its not open now if thats what you wonder
<Lynoure> Well, my firefox alone uses more memory than that :)
<Rawrness> Fun
<Lynoure> At least after it has been on 12h with 40 tabs
<defrysk> I have now beryl and xchat open + kde of course
<Rawrness> xchat......
<Rawrness> So Ugly......
* defrysk mostly uses konqueror
<defrysk> Rawrness, I prefer it muchly over kvirc
<defrysk> or any other kde irc app
<Lynoure> I should move to that too, now I just use it occasionally
<Rawrness> Stills ugly....
<defrysk> konq is fine for webbrowsing most of the time
* defrysk has used xchat al his *nix life
<Rawrness> I wonder how well the machine will work with 500mbs of ramm.
<defrysk> Rawrness, much better I can assure you
<Lynoure> Rawrness: I'd still stay away from 40 tabs on FF :) Other than that, mine is fine
* Lynoure has nasty multitasking habits
<Rawrness> I think il spend my chirstmas cash on ram this year
* defrysk sees no point in having forty tabs open for 12 hrs 
<defrysk> let alone for 5 minutes
* Rawrness Wonders whats on dem tabs..
<Lynoure> defrysk: If I close them, I forget about them
<Rawrness> I betcah its porn!
* defrysk usually has to many konsoles open
<Lynoure> Rawrness: half jobhunting, half geekery
* Rawrness lurvs yakuake
<Rawrness> So 50% jobs 20%porn 20% of whatever and a topping of 10% of caffine?
<Lynoure> Rawrness: There are not that many hot guys in porn, unfortunately
<Rawrness> Good point....
<Lynoure> Rawrness: but if you are permanently curious, I can send you a screenshot of the current tabs
<Rawrness> Not realy
<Rawrness> I am just bored out of my mind.
<defrysk> ubuntu is boring
<Lynoure> Rawrness: my idea of geeky usually means computers :)
<defrysk> once its up and running its boring to tears
<Lynoure> unless you upgrade it :)
<Lynoure> Rawrness: do you program?
<defrysk> Lynoure, my highlight of the day is getting the next beryl-svn in
<Lynoure> Rawrness: it's a good cure against boredom
<defrysk> witch takes about 2 minutes
<Rawrness> Nope
<Lynoure> Rawrness: and even if you do not, I bet I have a project I could recruit you into :)
<Rawrness> Where would you suggest starting?
<Rawrness> Project ,eh?
<Lynoure> Rawrness: Yes, there are usually at least 5 =)  Like making an adventure game (lacking sound and graphics people)
<Rawrness> Aka MUD?
<Lynoure> Rawrness: open source, of course, and a hobby project
<Lynoure> Rawrness: no, akin to Monkey Island or Longest Journey
<defrysk> or start playing planeshift
<jdfellow> ok i need help anyone
<Lynoure> MUDs do not usually have sound or graphics
<Rawrness> Whatcha need?
<defrysk> !ask | jdfellow
<ubotu> jdfellow: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jdfellow> ok i have read all the post i could find on this problem and no solution
<Rawrness> Whats the problem.....
<jdfellow> the problem being that kaffeine and amarok keep crashing
<jdfellow> one solution is to get rid of the asoundrc file but it has useful plugins
<jdfellow> bear with me
<mimo> Rawrness: thx a lot I found it now ;)
<Rawrness> No problems
<Rawrness> :P
<jdfellow> i have found a solution when i load ksysguard it shows artsd running in the background when i kill it sound starts to work fine in amarok and kaffeine so how do i keep arstd from loading
<jdfellow> ?
<defrysk> turn it off
<jdfellow> where?
<defrysk> turn your soundserver of
<jdfellow> oh thats too eazy
<defrysk> arts sucks bigtime anyway and is to be removed in kde4
<jdfellow> awesome
<jdfellow> i know i am not the only one
<defrysk> atrs has not been activly developed since kde2,2x
<defrysk> arts*
<defrysk> and is mainly a pita
<Rawrness> Fun their
<jdfellow> whats a pita?
<Lynoure> a type of bread :)
<defrysk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pita
<defrysk> also a Pain in the Ass
<jdfellow> anyway thanks that helps i think i will test it
<Rawrness> I want to hit someone with a large loaf of french bread......
<defrysk> frozen trouts rule
<jdfellow> trout is funnier
<Rawrness> For no apperent reason or motive
<jdfellow> ok good morning or night
<jdfellow> thanks
<defrysk> good day
<Rawrness> Perhaps the trout.....
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i downloaded a theme , it's .kth file , then when i install it has no preview and error , then i want to remove this theme , but i cant . Wat prob ? and wat folder or file system to edit theme ?
<Rawrness> Now how to get the machine to read off my fat32 partiion.................
<Lynoure> Rawrness: is it mounted?
<Rawrness> Vmware :P
<Rawrness> Lots of fun things to play with their
<Rawrness> But i hope the end result is never dual booting again.
<ironfroggy> any idea why i would not be able to install either LILO or GRUB bootloaders to /target? i get no definitive errors from either.
<Rawrness> Bad Karma?
<ironfroggy> maybe
<ironfroggy> i think i can give some boot params to the livecd to boot my kernel but i cant figure them out
<ghostshadow189> hi all , how can i install new theme for kubuntu ?
<Jucato> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> !changethemes
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE).  For a good KDE guide, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<ironfroggy> anyone know params i could give to the liveCD to boot into my harddrive?
<Rawrness> !Easybutton
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Easybutton - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rawrness> no easy button.......
<ironfroggy> anyone know at least what i can give for the initrd param?
<ironfroggy> anyone tell me where theirs is?
<Ayabara> probably not the most often asked question here, but is there a way to uninstall all the packages I got by installing kubuntu-desktop if I should want to go back to a pure gnome install?
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i installed  deKorator , but i cant find it in start menu . wat command to run it ?
<Rawrness> apt-get auto-remove kubuntu-desktop
* buz is going nuts because of OpenOffice 
<Rawrness> or something like that i forgot how auto remove went
* Rawrness throw his openoffice away a while ago
<buz> whenever i try to select a text passage that contains oo formulas it crashes
<Newbeee> Hi I'm new to this and cant find were to config samba (server)
<buz> on dapper it never did that
<Jucato> ghostshadow189: in System Settings -> Appearance -> Window Decorations
<Ayabara> Rawrness, I don't think that will remove much of the kde packages installed. I was just curious though :-)
<Rawrness> well tis edgy
<Rawrness> Wait a Min. Robert Jordan fan?
<Jucato> Ayabara: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<buz> Rawrness: koffice unfortunately isnt an option
<buz> opendocument support is totally incompatible among the two
<buz> interesting
<Rawrness> I use abiword
<buz> deleting .openoffice.org2 helped
<buz> or not
<Rawrness> I think I might get some "sleep"
<Rawrness> Night people i managed to push further in to their problems
<buz> mhh oo crashes must be related to java
<buz> if java is deactivated they dont occur
<vieira> i ppl
<buz> what JRE is suggested to be used with oo on edgy?
<vieira> can u tell me how can i shutdow my kubuntu with crontab?
<Jazon> Any ideas for either of these two problems?  One: my swap won't activate for one. (problem with disk id or something)    the other is that one of my desktops 'thinks' that it is a gnome desktop!!
<buz> vieira: add "halt" to roots crontab
<stefania> buongiorno
<vieira> buz: i want do shutdown the machine in certain time
<buz> do you know how crontab works?
<vieira> buz: i've put in the corntab but the machine doesn't turn off
<buz> what did you put there
<vieira> buz: i'm missing something?
<buz> and: did you put it in YOUR crontab or root's ?
<buz> only root can shutdown the system by default i think
<vieira> buz: mine
<buz> try root's
<vieira> buz: ok
<buz> what is it with my openoffice
<buz> crashes allt the time
<vieira> buz: going to check if works
<buz> good luck
<vieira> buz: if i'm gone it works :)
<kelly_> hey guys, total n00b here. Tell me is this is the wrong place to ask but I am having some trouble with apt and adept
<kelly_> i tried to run apt-get update from konsole but it cannot connect to any servers
<kelly_> but i can ping google.com from the konsole
<defrysk> kelly_, remove the landcode from the sources.lis lines
<defrysk> sources.list
<kelly_> ok ill try it
<defrysk> then apt-get update
<kelly_> ok sorry to ask but what is landcode?
<kelly_> and is the in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<defrysk> kelly_, example :
<buz> something like http://US.archive.ubuntu.com
<defrysk> deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse
<buz> remove the US, DE or whatever
<defrysk> nl. is here the landcode
<defrysk> exactly
<kelly_> ok makes sense
<buz> if you're in europe, ch. is very fast from most places
* defrysk usually removes the landcode right away
<buz> then again, archive itself is in the uk
<defrysk> yes
* buz tries to be nice to canonicals master servers
<buz> (i dont want to see THEIR bandwidth bill ;)
* defrysk likes to sstress the master server ;p
<buz> i actually wonder that they dont serve dns records close to you
<buz> i know i would do that
<kelly_> ok, im in au and all the landcodes are allready au.
<kelly_> should i still get rid of it?
<kelly_> eg
<kelly_> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<kelly_> deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<defrysk> kelly_, I would yes
<buz> mhh
<buz> from au, archive is gonna be reaaaly slow
<defrysk> buz, if its dns related I would switch to ftp iso http
<buz> if it's infact dns related, i would switch to ftp with ip
<defrysk> otherwise try nz
<buz> or the us
<defrysk> as in new zealand
<buz> most asian pacific trraffic for europe goes through the us
<defrysk> or japan even
<defrysk> indonesia
<buz> university of hongkong
<ghostshadow189> hi all , why that every file .kth i downloaded , when i install it in theme manager , they not work ?
<defrysk> something in the pacific
<buz> generally fast in asia/pacific and dog slow elsewhere
<defrysk> back later
<thomas> hi@ll
<thomas> could anybody help me with beryl?
<Tm_T> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<buz> thomas: #ubuntu-xgl
<thomas> thx
<defrysk> beryl rules
<marcix> hi guys
<marcix> any italian chaps in here?
<marcix> i need some help
<Tm_T> !it
<marcix> about wifi config
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<defrysk> !it | marcix
<ubotu> marcix: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Tm_T> defrysk: Hrrr, you're slow.
<defrysk> waaaaay slowww :s
<marcix> i'm already there
<marcix> there's anyone who can help me
<marcix> i can speak english as well
<luca__> hi everyone
<marcix> hi
<marcix> could anyone help me about wifi settings?
<luca__> has anyone tried out gaim 2.05 ?
<luca__> what is the problem marcix?
<marcix> right
<marcix> i've got
<marcix> a wifi pci card
<marcix> belkin
<Tm_T> You don't
<Tm_T> have to
<luca__> gaim does not function, connection to msn and gmail do not connect
<Tm_T> lean to
<Tm_T> enter key. ;)
<marcix> i've already installed drivers with ndiswrapper
<marcix> and the device is on eth1
<marcix> i cannot make it work
<marcix> i think it's just a problem of config
<marcix> an easy way to config it?
<theprodukkt> hello, i need help with sun-java-plugins on my amd64 machine, already trying to setup it for about 8 hours and cant get it!
<theprodukkt> does someone know any suggestions?
<marcix> luca are you italian?
<marcix> i'm
<theprodukkt> i need the 32bit plugin for firefox, but in case ill get it, will the 64bit version of firefox work with it?
<luca__> yeah I am
<luca__> but I am no good at configuring sorry :)
<marcix> all right
<luca__> an OWoD player I see now... ;-)
<marcix> i'll do myself or almost i'll try:)
<Jucato>  fire
<Jucato> er.. sorry
<luca__> hi Jucato
<Jucato> hi luca__
<luca__> by the way if anyone is interested
<luca__> and has a Thinkpad R50e
<luca__> I have got mine finally to have a functioning sleep without any problems on resume :-)
<luca__> does someone know how to disinstall a beta of gaim?
<luca__> I have installed the beta 5, but it functions awfully - no connection to either msn or gmail
<kelly_> hey guys
<kelly_> when i run apt-get update and it clearly isnt working i just press ctrl+z  and it appears to stop
<kelly_> but then i cannot start apt again becuase it cannot lock the list file or something? what am i doing wrong?
<luca__> in konsole usually u use ctrl+c
<fdoving> kelly_: ctrl-z suspends it. you can bring it back with the command 'fg'
<luca__> try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<luca__> oh ok
<kelly_> oh ok thanks
<luca__> I think also the dpkg could function, try it if it is somehow broken
<fdoving> and in the future, when something hangs, use ctrl-c to exit.
<kelly_> ok guys i removed all the au. and now its working :-D horay
<larss0n> can enyone help me solve the problem with the connection of frostwire, it wont connect
<larss0n> can enyone help me solve the problem with the connection of frostwire, it wont connect
<luca__> be more precise larss0n, I probably won't be able to help you, but others could with details :)
<mngrif> i have a really strange problem: i'm installing kubuntu now and i'm at the "Prepare mount points" stage. I have a perfectly fine and acceptable root partition selected, but it still says "No root file system"
<mngrif> mind you, i'm not having kubuntu reformat the partition since I have data on it (/home). this is the 6.10 installer
<mngrif> i'm actually trying to grok the source to ubiquity to see if i can just comment out the check
<kelly_> jsut as a matter of interest, why would removing the au's from my sources list make any difference? my friend has the same ISP and his sources list has the au's and it works fine
<defrysk> kelly_, mirror might have some dns-desturbancies
<mngrif> ahhh... the problem seems to be with having checked "reformat"
<macem> how do i keep kaffeine from stopping playback when i switch to another desktop?
<BeWat3r> hi im new to kubuntu/ubuntu, can someone tell me how I can open a .jar file? if I click on it only ark opens
<defrysk> .jar is a java-archive
<defrysk> not sure how to open it
<BeWat3r> it is a java application
<defrysk> java -jar blah.jar
<BeWat3r> ok
<BeWat3r> thx
<defrysk> something like that
<BeWat3r> ok it works thank you
<kelly_> umm, not sure if i am still having the same dns issue but now adept wont update? it says waiting for headers (0%)
<kelly_> sorry that doesnt tell you alot. When i run apt-get upgrade which i asume is the same thing i get this
<kelly_> Err http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/main screen 4.0.2-4.1ubuntu5.6.10
<kelly_>   Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (113 No route to host)
<kelly_> but i can get to that url in konquerer
<tsdgeos> 1.0.0.0 ????
<kelly_> yer i dunno what thats about?
<kelly_> i assume its a dns problem cuz that surely isnt the ip
<kelly_> ?
<kelly_> from konsole i can ping google but not security.ubuntu.com
<kelly_> really quite frustrating, I am trying to move to linux from windows and not having apt working is making it hard :P
<aualin> do you have a thought of moving back?
<kelly_> well, amarok cant play mp3's and i cant play dvds :-( windows can right now
<kelly_> but im being patient and trying to get it to work, grrr
<aualin> well....................... you can add support for mp3
<aualin> i ahev in my amarok
<aualin> have
<aualin> cant remember what i did.......
<kelly_> i know, it says click to add support. but APT wont connect so it cant download the extra codecs
<kelly_> :(
<aualin> hm...
<aualin> have you tried any other package manager?
<aualin> like aptitude or adept?
<aualin> or smart
<kelly_> never had this weirdness with the DNS for apt before :S
<kelly_> umm no i havnt
<Lynoure> kelly_: maybe your dns server is having a bad day
<kelly_> how would i update the sources and then do an upgrade with adept?
<aualin> hm...
<aualin> if you can browse to the server
<aualin> you can download deb
<kelly_> is the DNS server a isp based thing? becuase my friend is on the same isp and his is working
<aualin> dont know........
<aualin> can be...........
<kelly_> but would konquere and apt use the same dns?
<aualin> maybe not if konq wiroks
<aualin> works
<tsdgeos> teah
<bubu1uk> DNS a.k.a. Domain name server. u should have ip addresses of ur DNS from ur ISP.
<aualin> thanks for that
<kelly_> ok, and then what do i do with that. BTW i have a router
<bubu1uk> check ur connection settings, if ur DNS are setup properly. maybe it's not setup there properly
<bubu1uk> if u got router, have at least DNS name same as ur routers ip
<bubu1uk> but sometimes that doesn't work. so u can add other given from ur ISP
<kelly_> is there any command to check the dns in konsole besides ping?
<bubu1uk> gen u get anywhere online? i mean thru firefox, konqueror or whatever browser to any webpage?
<nagyv> hello! I have deleted a file from the console from an ext3 filesystem. Is there a way to recover it? (I know its path and filename)
<fdoving> nagyv: basically, no.
<torsten-trunz> guten tag zusammen!
<fdoving> !de | torsten-trunz
<ubotu> torsten-trunz: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kelly_> bub1uk, I can get everywhere online, im online now :P just apt cant connect
<bewat3r_> I would like to install firefox 2. therefor I downloaded a .tar.gz file. but I dont know how to instal that file now.
<kelly_> and i can even browse to http://security.ubuntu.com/ with konquerer but i cant even ping it from konsole
<kelly_> i am using IRC now on the connection :S
<bubu1uk> kelly_: ur tryin to do apt from konsole, right? did u try also adept? if there is same effect.
<torsten-trunz> is there anybody who can help by the installation of firefox 2.0
<bewat3r_> or help me with it^^
<zerak> whats the problem with firefox 2.0 for you?
<bewat3r_> i really dont know how to install a .atr.gz file. I'm new to kubuntu, so.
<torsten-trunz> ha, seems im not the only one who has probs with the installation of ff2.0
<kelly_> adept just sits on "Waiting for headers 0%" when i click the update button
<zerak> torsten-trunz whats the problem?
<bewat3r_> could you tell me how to install ff2 with the tar.gz file?
<zerak> use apt-get
<torsten-trunz> i has downloaded the package and its unpacked in my homedirectory, and now it dont start when i click on the firefox-bin
<zerak> try to avoid other sources at all cost
<bubu1uk> kelly_: hmm, strange
<Rythan> IOW, bewat3r_, you don't need to use the tar.gz file for ff2
<zerak> torsten-trun use apt-get
<torsten-trunz> yeah that i read in different forums, but there i dont find firefox
<kelly_> very, really very frustrating, and if you guys dont know, nobody will :(
<bewat3r_> and how would I do it with the tar.gz file/what is that file for?
<alanblins> Anybody use kubuntu?
<zerak> torsten-trunz got edgy?
<zerak> torsten-trunz activated multiverse?
<torsten-trunz> no i dont think
<torsten-trunz> i installed kubuntu one hour ago
<torsten-trunz> im a virgin with linux
<kraut> moin
<bubu1uk> kelly_: try to add to ur connection settings IPs of DNS servers provided by ur ISP, dont' think it will help, but u can give it a try
<bewat3r_> how do I install with apt-get?
<zerak> torsten-trunz when you installed it did you use the latest stable version ? Current version is is edgy, previous dapper
<zerak> torsten-trunz open adept manager -> reposites
<kelly_> lol, how do i go that?
<bubu1uk> alanblins: ur' in kubuntu channel. most probably do. lol
<kelly_> i have the info, but where do i type it
<nagyv> bewat3r_: the tar.gz file is the source file, under ubuntu you should look for .deb files
<bubu1uk> kelly_:sec
<zerak> torsten-trunz look to the right and look for multiverse
<torsten-trunz> k when you said, than i use it, i downloaded kubuntu iso from the website and installed that!
<bubu1uk> kelly_: system settings > network settings.
<zerak> tosten-trunz open "adept manager"
<nagyv> bewat3r_: the main difference between the tar.gz and deb files is that the deb file is a precompiled install file for ubuntu (and similar debian based systems)
<zerak> torsten-trunz open "adept manager"
<torsten-trunz> is open
<zerak> torsten-trunz then choose menu: adept -> manage reposites
<torsten-trunz> k
<zerak> torsten-trunz: look for multivers on the right side, efter edgy
<nagyv> bewat3r_: try to foloow zerak's help to torsten-trunz, he is also trying to have ff2
<bewat3r_> kk
<bubu1uk> kelly_: did u find it?
<zerak> torsten-trunz if it is gray shaded then right click and choose "enable"
<zerak> torsten-trunz: then apply and update list
<zerak> torsten-trunz: do enable for all multiverse before though
<kelly_> yes but the admin button was hidden :P took me a minute to find that
<bewat3r_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<bewat3r_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<zerak> torsten-trunz: how far have u got
<zerak> bewat3r cant have 2 adept manager on at the same time
<bewat3r_> comes if I use sudo apt-get upgrade firefox
<torsten-trunz> wait a minute
<zerak> bewat3r or adept manager and console that try to access apt-get
<bubu1uk> kelly_: lol
<bubu1uk> works now?
<bewat3r_> ah ok
<zerak> bewat3r only one can access apt-get at a time, close adept manager
<torsten-trunz> i has enabled the multi... and than i updatet
<zerak> torsten-trunz search for firefox
<bewat3r_> but what do I have to tipe in the terminal to get ff2?
<kelly_> i put in the dns server address from my isp and it updated the network settings but apt still doesnt work
<zerak> bewat3r first change source list either through console or adept manager
<torsten-trunz> theres nothing
<zerak> bewat3r make sure you got access to multiverse
<bubu1uk> kelly_: when doin from konsole, do u get any errors?
<bewat3r_> but It was the right thing to write in the terminal?
<nagyv> fdoving: I succeeded to undelete a file using grep! :)
<zerak> torsten-trunz: did u enable ALL multiverse -> apply -> update -> search for firefox
<kelly_> yes
<kelly_> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy Release.gpg
<kelly_>   Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<kelly_> ill try a restart and restart my router etc
<kelly_> brb
<alanblins> Anybody use kubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<alanblins> I am brazilian
<bubu1uk> alanblins: told u everyone here uses it.
<torsten-trunz> i enabled the two multivers and then i updated! but theres no firefox in the search
<akrus> could someone help me with this f@#$%ing fglrx? :D
<akrus> switched to Release of Edgy and now cannot install it...
<akrus> (ver. 8.31.5 / x86)
<bewat3r_> i got dapper what do I have to enable? I got only something with backports, anywhere alse isnt a multiverse in the discription
<h3sp4wn> akrus: Try the kanotix fglrx script (it has been fixed to work on debian and ubuntu - and builds deb's)
<akrus> h3sp4wn: sorry, any links? :)
<h3sp4wn> akrus: wget -Nc -O/usr/local/bin/install-fglrx-debian.sh http://kanotix.com/files/install-fglrx-debian.sh; sudo chmod 755 /usr/local/bin/install-fglrx-debian.sh; /usr/local/bin/install-fglrx-debian.sh (X will probably restart)
<akrus> oh thanks :)
<zerak> torsten-trunz: a stupid question but what is checked in adept manager
<h3sp4wn> akrus: you will need build-essential and the kernel headers and stuff (probably)
<torsten-trunz> everything!
<h3sp4wn> akrus: oh yes your need to run it from a text console (ctrl alt f1)
<kelly_> bubu1uk, im back
<akrus> h3sp4wn: downloading atm :)
<kelly_> didnt make any difference (as i expected)
<kelly_> can somebody resolve http://archive.ubuntu.com and tell me the ip?
<zerak> torsten-trunz: got any version of firefox at all?
<h3sp4wn> archive.ubuntu.com has address 195.248.90.38
<h3sp4wn> archive.ubuntu.com has address 195.248.90.35
<h3sp4wn> kelly_: Tried upgrading the router firmware ?
<maik> WHO -HOST *Leipzig*
<zerak> torsten-trunz: did it say edgy or dapper left to universe in the "manage reposites"
<kelly_> no i havnt updated the router firmware, i can  ping both the ips above but not the url
<kelly_> :-(
<kelly_> soooooooo irritating
<kelly_> y did the dns devil choose me :P
<Rythan> kelly_: Is there anything weird in your /etc/hosts file by chance?
<h3sp4wn> kelly_: To me it sounds like a bug in the dns proxy which is on the router
<zerak> torsten-trunz: what did it say left to universe in the "manage reposites",     (maybe:   edgy, dapper or horay?)
<kelly_> what would u describe as weird in the hosts file
<kelly_> and also i think would have to agree witht he dns proxy problem
<kelly_> reallt only my own hostname and 127.0.0.1 in the hosts file
<kelly_> thanks guys for all your help, tomorrow I will update the router firmware and try again, will let u know
<torsten-trunz> sorry atm i write in the german channel, thats easier for me, but thx for the help!
<zerak> i am having a Hauppauge TV-tunder and Hauppauge supports suse and red hat. For red hat one have to load  # sbin/modprobe tuner.o, # /sbin/modprobe bttv.o, # modprobe i2c.o
<zerak> i can see that bttv is loaded even though i get error when excuting "/sbin/modprobe bttv.o" .   However the other got several modules with similiar names except tuner.o and i dont got dvb folder like ubuntu guides say one should have
<zerak> get error when excuting all of the above, but as i said bttv is loaded even if i get same error
<zerak> s
<deirdre> I just installed edgy and i added my wife as a user, the sound card works for me but not her her account, can someone help?
<zerak> (a guess) check group and make sure she got access to sound devices
<zerak> (a guess) "vi /etc/group" or whatever editor
<deirdre> i put that she has access to audio devices
<[raphael] > hello
<[raphael] > how can I install kolourpaint ? It is not available in adept?
<[raphael] > it is in the kdegraphics package
<h3sp4wn> zerak/deirdre: You should use vigr not vi for editing /etc/group
<zerak> deidre does her username come after: "audio:x:29:..." where ... are the users
<[raphael] > and I installed the kdelibs-dev package and gcc
<zerak> h3sp4wn oh
<[raphael] > but then ./configure of kdegraphics complained about a non-working /lib/cpp
<bubu1uk> when i start kaffeine, i get icon that it's starting, but then it doesnt start, anyone knows what can be problem?
<[raphael] > ... now, what is /lib/cpp doing there anyway? is a compiler be supposed to be there?
<zerak> h3sp4wn when i write vigre i get into group with vi?
<bubu1uk> when starting thru konsole, i dont get any error. also tried to reinstall kaffeine kaffeine-xine, no help
<h3sp4wn> yes and vigr -s to edit the shadow
<h3sp4wn> zerak: It uses the editor alternative (so doesn't have to be vi)
<zerak> h3sp4wn what is the shadow in this case, tought it was the passwd encrypted
<h3sp4wn>  /etc/gshadow (it needs to be kept consistant)
<zerak> h3sp4wn looks very much like group but other format, so if one edit either one one must also edit the other?
<tux__> hello
<tux__> can anyone help me
<bubu1uk> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zerak> hard to tell without the question
<bubu1uk> anybody knows solution with that kaffeine problem? or what that could be that it doesnt start.
<h3sp4wn> zerak: Should do (keep it consistant)
<zerak> try starting it through console, might give you an error
<bubu1uk> zerak: absolutely no error. absolutely no output
<bubu1uk> neither thru verbose mode.
<h3sp4wn> zerak: or you can edit /etc/adduser.conf and set something for EXTRA_GROUPS
<zerak> h3sp4wn 4 files to edit for every change? (using vigr of course =)  )
<h3sp4wn> just vigr and vigr -s (2 files)
<h3sp4wn> unless you are changing the default group
<h3sp4wn> It really is alot easier to just configure adduser.conf to work as you would like
<zerak> h3sp4wn ok thank you, now i shall try to imprint it in my mind (maybe last a couple of days)
<zerak> inprint it
<h3sp4wn> EXTRA_GROUPS="dialout cdrom floppy audio src video lp users uml-run" (put something like that at the bottom of adduser.conf)
<zerak> ok
<h3sp4wn> then if you use adduser --add_extra_groups foo (then they are put into those groups)
<zerak> then every new user get access to those, right?
<zerak> ok
<h3sp4wn> no but if you want to do that you have to put ADD_EXTRA_GROUPS=1 (also)
<h3sp4wn> adduser USER GROUP (works for a single group) vigr and vigr -s should not be often necessary
<zerak> why small letter here: --add_extra_groups,  and capital letters in file?
<h3sp4wn> just convention I guess (and that is how adduser works)
<deathlord> Hello all!
<deathlord> i have install ubuntu on my laptop dell latitude d600 and i have conf my wireless card
<deathlord> but i have one problem
<deathlord> can anyone help me
<deathlord> ?
<flattersr> hi deathlord
<h3sp4wn> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<deathlord> ok doki
<zerak> ubotu they want to be polite and friendly maybe =P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about they want to be polite and friendly maybe =P - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zerak> ah bot
<flattersr> deathlord that something im thinking on doing on my vivo
<flattersr> installing Kabuntu
<deathlord> i have my own wlan on my home and when i'm near my router i have 100% signal an when i go on the next floor on my house i have again 100% signal but i can get connection ??
<fdoving> nagyv: you were lucky :)
<zerak> it did recognize your wireless card?
<deathlord> yes ubuntu has recognize my wireless card
<flattersr> here a question im thinking on updating the motherboard and processor
<flattersr> will this mean i will have to re-install kabuntu
<h3sp4wn> kabuntu ? what is that ?
<flattersr> Ubuntu 6.0
<zerak> havent had one but have you tried your internet connection previously, tried with wire (TP) and look if that work?
<deathlord> how i can manage my wireless conection on ubuntu
<deathlord> ??
<h3sp4wn> I was thinking it was a fork of some type (seams fashionable to fork projects these days)
<deathlord> which program
<deathlord> ?
<h3sp4wn> deathlord: dapper or edge ?
<tamacracker> Hey guys?
<deathlord> dapper
<h3sp4wn> deathlord: wpasupplicant - /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes
<tamacracker> My sound is off and my taskbar icon is missing
<deathlord> bash: wpasupplicant: command not found
<tony_hlp> Hello.. Seems somehow I manage to be stuck on the text mode login screen. Any ideas how to get back KDE graphical interface when booting?
<h3sp4wn> deathlord: read that document it will tell you how to use it
<TheGateKeeper> tony_hlp, Ctrl + Alt F7 ?
<tamacracker> Can someone help me recover my sound?
<TheGateKeeper> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<tamacracker> thanks
<zerak> !tv-card
<zerak> !tv-tuner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv-card - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv-tuner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tamacracker> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems <- bad link
<zerak> tamacracker got tv-tuner / card  ?
<tamacracker> i dont have a tv-tuner :(
<avigail> how do i make it so that my panel icons magnify when i go over them?
<TheGateKeeper> zerak, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Internet_TV_.28DemocracyTV_beta.29  <-- might be some help idk
<zerak> TheGateKeeper https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_mythtvsetup is better
<TheGateKeeper> ok :-)
<zerak> TheGateKeeper if you can get your computer to recognize it
<TheGateKeeper> tamacracker, that link gives me a web page
<zerak> me too =)
<tony_hlp> Any ideas how to get back the KDE graphical interface... I am stuck in the TEXT MODE login SCREEN?
<zerak> sound link that is
<tamacracker> yeah im gettin it now.
<zerak> tony_hlp you know that u can get KDE from console, startx, dont know where to change so it autostarts it (did it some time past)
<h3sp4wn> tony_hlp: try ctl alt F7
<zerak> tony_hlp but take a look at "System settings" -> "Advanced"
<h3sp4wn> tony_hlp: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (if that doesn't work)
<zerak> $ startx           (if ctrl alt f7 gives black screen)
<tony_hlp> I do sudo bash to get root console... And then /etc/init.d/kdm start says KDE is running
<h3sp4wn> tony_hlp: well it will be on tty7 then
<zerak> then ctrl alt f7 like they said
<h3sp4wn> tony_hlp: if it has crashed the kdm restart thing should work
<tony_hlp> When hitting ctrl alt f7 gives a blinking cursor nothing else
<h3sp4wn> so try restarting kdm
<tony_hlp> So at login startx
<Schroeffu> Could i speak German here?
<h3sp4wn> If you normally use kdm you either should disable it and use startx or xinit
<h3sp4wn> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Schroeffu> thx :)
<deathlord> how to play caunter strike
<deathlord> ?
<hades> hi all
<hades> ive just upgraded my ubuntu
<deathlord> how to play caunter strike
<hades> and everything got destroyed
<hades> i cant load my kde
<flattersr> why what happened hades
<hades> my x org server replyes faild to load module vesa
<hades> no driver avaliable
<hades> i have radeon 1600XT
<hades> so i used the ati drivers
<hades> from their page
<hades> now i cant even install them from the console
<flattersr> is there a way of backing out
<hades> and my internet connection and configuration is nto working so ...
<hades> i dont know what to do
<hades> i had wait half a day to get the updates
<hades> somone can help me ?
<hades> flattersr: got any solution ?
<flattersr> im trying to think if there is a way to go back to a save point on your system
<deathlord> how can i play football manager without cedera
<deathlord> ??
<hades> flattersr: how can i install drivers from the consoe ?
<probose> hey, i have a FAT32 HD and i want to mount it to be writeable. How i do it?
<deathlord> how can i play football manager without cedera
<deathlord> how can i play football manager without cedera
<h3sp4wn> use windows
<easytiger> probose: did you work it out?
<probose> easytiger no =/
<easytiger> is it [the HD]  installed?
<probose> easytiger not in the moment, my friend borrowed it :P
<probose> but he will bring me the HD today
<probose> and i want to use it to make a backup, without destroy the windows installed in the hd, so i cant format it :P
<easytiger> how are you connecting it?
<easytiger> eg, ide, usb?
<tamacracker> :\ i dont have a volume control
<probose> ide
<easytiger> well it should be easy to mount.
<easytiger> it will be a /dev/hdb1 or something
<tamacracker> can someone help me locate my volume controls?
<h3sp4wn> tamacracker: alsamixer (directly from konsole) sudo alsactl store (when you have set them how you want)
<julian_> #o.uni31
<tamacracker> murder
<julian_> join #o.uni31
<probose> easytiger but when i mounted it, i could just read, not write
<uksprout> OS Mepis 6.0 problem: when I play videos I can see them on the pc monito but all I get on my tv screen is blue the desktop etc all show correctly it is just the movie that is not displayed. any suggestions
<tamacracker> oops that was for an Instant Message :D
<easytiger> probose: you need to specify rw
<tamacracker> totem is for gnome but what is it for kde?
<tamacracker> can someone tell me what's totem in kde?
<tamacracker> totem's for gnome
<tamacracker> but i need the same app for kde
<apokryphos> kaffeine
<defrysk> kde uses caffeine
<defrysk> with a k yes
<tamacracker> thank you
<apokryphos> all available from the K Menu
<defrysk> it  needs libxine and libxine-extra-codecs
<Jucato> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<zerak_away> me again
<zerak_away> saw you people discussed how to restart kde, 5 min later my kde krashed (evil wine). When startkde i get failure when contacting init
<tamacracker> Jucato those are exactly what I need
<defrysk> try starting with sudo kdm
<zerak> tried sudo startkde
<defrysk> try starting with sudo kdm
<tamacracker> i did sudo kdm and it did nothing.
<zerak> dont got any irc installed for console so i have to reboot back and forth
<defrysk> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<defrysk> then
<defrysk> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<zerak> couldnt one just do sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<defrysk> zerak, I give suggestions in my free time , i dont feel like being talkad back @
<guglielf> !traceroute
<ubotu> traceroute: traces the route taken by packets over a TCP/IP network. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4a12-20 (edgy), package size 21 kB, installed size 104 kB
<guglielf> !tcptraceroute
<ubotu> tcptraceroute: A traceroute implementation using TCP packets. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5beta6-1 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 108 kB
<tamacracker> that didn't help me.
<tamacracker> it shut off my display
<defrysk> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<tamacracker> Starting K Display Manager: kdm already running.
<tamacracker> i need help withsound
<defrysk> ah
<tamacracker> not display.
<defrysk> sorry
<tamacracker> :\
* defrysk is a bit tired
<tamacracker> it's ok
<defrysk> soudprobs in kde often have to do with arts
<defrysk> just turn off hte soundserver and see if that helps
<tamacracker> i dont know how to shut it off :\
<tamacracker> my sound stopped working, the same day the sound volume control disseapeared from my taskbar.
<defrysk> systemsettings > soundsystem
<defrysk> and untic enable soundsystem
<defrysk> save and check if your sound works
<tamacracker> uncheck?
<tamacracker> the enable soundsystem?
<defrysk> uncheck yes
<defrysk> yes
<defrysk> apply
<defrysk> and try sound
<tamacracker> doesn't work
<defrysk> ok
<tamacracker> i cna't even control my sound.
<tamacracker> there's no icon
<defrysk> turn it back on
<tamacracker> to check if it's muted
<defrysk> rightclick empty spot on your panel
<defrysk> add applet
<guglielf> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<defrysk> select soundmixer
<tamacracker> lol
<tamacracker> soundmixer
<defrysk> yes
<tamacracker> is not the icon.
<tamacracker> i did that already.
<tamacracker> it's just an equalizer
<tamacracker> that's the size of my panel.
<defrysk> omg yourright
<defrysk> open kmix in your cli
<tamacracker> this is annoying me.
<tamacracker> ok
<tamacracker> this is what i need
<tamacracker> kmix
<tamacracker> and i need kmix's icon
<tamacracker> on my taskbar
<defrysk> go fiddle ;)
<defrysk> go to settings
<defrysk> and select configure kmix
<defrysk> and tic all options
<defrysk> volume values none
<defrysk> slider orientation horizontal
<tamacracker> why none?
* defrysk gives my settings
<defrysk> and also put it in autorun
<defrysk> so it starts when you start kde
<tamacracker> lol
<tamacracker> i need my sound
<tamacracker> no sound yet
<defrysk> go to the output tab and work on it
* defrysk has beat I quit
<defrysk> is beat
<tamacracker> thanks for help/
<defrysk> tamacracker, otherwise go to #ubuntu , crimsun is there and he is a specialist with sound issues
<gnomefreak> :(
<tobias_> hello friends! :)
<zerak> no luck
<Zarephath> Hey peeps...
<Zarephath> I am wondering why when I execute a sudo command & and it needs the password it doesn't work...how should this be done?
<Zarephath> example: sudo update-manager &
<Zarephath> prompts for password then terminates execution
<Chousuke> try with gksudo
<Zarephath> Chousuke, : Ok but the question is specific to terminal under KDE...I would have assumed control would be in the terminal through BASH at this point?
<easytiger> why does kaffeine take so long to load? and half the time it seems to not work then open 30 seconds later
<zerak> any hints what to do when kdm nothing comes out of kdm start and startkde
<Chousuke> Zarephath: ah, KDE. :P
<Chousuke> Zarephath: in that case, ksudo
<Chousuke> or hm
<Chousuke> never mind me. I'm forgetting things ;(
<Jucato> Zarephath: use gksudo or kdesu to launch graphical apps. (gksudo for GNOME, kdesu for KDE). when using '&' at the end of the command, the app is sort of "detached" from the terminal
<Chousuke> right.
<Zarephath> Jucato: Ahh...ok thanks that was what I was trying to understand...the why of it and not the "how" of it...
<Chousuke> It's been a while since I used Ubuntu for an extended period of time :/
<[Cult] Proji> hi
<Zarephath> Chousuke, : np
<Zarephath> Thanks for the help
<[Cult] Proji> got a bit of a question surrounding apt
<Zarephath> Just ask
<zerak> i want kubuntu to start again and i would like to warn people of wine and its darker side
<easytiger> zerak: ?
<[Cult] Proji> it's telling me some other process is using the packaging database
<defrysk> zerak, sudo kdm start
<soulrider> Chousuke: kdesu
<zerak> only one may access it, close adept manager
<defrysk> dont forget sudo
<[Cult] Proji> i've rebooted a number of times but get the same error
<Zarephath> [Cult] Proji, : Uhhh..you have synaptic or something running
<zerak> defrysk wont work
<defrysk> too bad
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | [Cult] Proji
<ubotu> [Cult] Proji: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Jucato> defrysk, zerak: don't you mean "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start"?
<defrysk> yes
<zerak> didnt work
<defrysk> zerak, fist that command with stop then with start
<zerak> did
<easytiger> im getting dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `mzscheme' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed. how do i remove this?
<Zarephath> Or could it be that something changed it from kdm to gdm and that is why it won't run?
<easytiger> it screwed up after the upgrade
<defrysk> easytiger, sudo apt-get -f install
<defrysk> easy if no go sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<easytiger> defrysk: but i removed the package. everything works fine.. it just gives that warning
<[Cult] Proji> ubotu, cheers mate that's cleared it up :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheers mate that's cleared it up :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defrysk> easytiger, I see
<defrysk> easytiger, reinstall it and then remove it with the --purge option
<defrysk> apt-get remove <package> --purge
<easytiger> good idea. but i think the repository for that one is screwed still
<[Cult] Proji> i've got another question to do with wireless, i know there's issues on edgy with wlassassistant etc, i was just wondering if it has been resolved yet
<defrysk> what repo is it ?
<Zarephath> defrysk, : question about the purge option..doesn't it usually ask for the filenames of stuff it installed?
<defrysk> purging removes all files involved with that package, including configfiles and stuff
<Zarephath> defrysk, : Yes I attempted that once, however for some reason it asked for me to tell it the files which I didn't understand after reading the man page
<defrysk> one could add --force Zarephath
<Zarephath> In other words specify the files
<Zarephath> ahh
<Zarephath> K
<Zarephath> defrysk,  : Thank you
<easytiger> whats the name of the task juggler gui?
<apokryphos> easytiger: you might have to be more descriptive. Juggler?
<easytiger> apokryphos: http://www.taskjuggler.org/
<apokryphos> !info taskjuggler
<ubotu> taskjuggler: Project management application. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.0-1 (edgy), package size 1204 kB, installed size 4336 kB
<apokryphos> easytiger: pretty sure that package comes with a GUI
<sterilegenie> Can someone help me getting the fglrx driver to use direct rendering?
<easytiger> apokryphos: found it.. it has an uppercase first letter
<apokryphos> the /usr/bin/taskjuggler should be fine
<arrautza> morning from chile
<apokryphos> hello
<arrautza> what about the apgrades?
<apokryphos> huh?
<easytiger> apokryphos: thats a command line program. TaskJugglerUI is the one
<arrautza> ones i have runed the computer don't detect the th0
<apokryphos> hm, so I see. That's not very standard
<arrautza> eth0
<arrautza> no wireless detected...the assistat will shut down
<arrautza> this is the 3 time i have to reinstall
<slow-motion> hallo
<tamacracker> Whoa.... how come I have a Ubuntu and a Ubuntu Generic in my OS list?
<webben> I added the repository for the Second Development snapshot of KDE4. apt-get upgrade and it says it's holding back kdelibs5 and kdelibs5-dev.
<webben> Does anyone know whether I need to get those packages installed for the Snapshot to work properly?
<wakka> alguien sabe como configurar una webcam en edgy? lo de que solo hay que enchufarla es una bola como un templo
<[Cult] Proji> anyone know why on edgy everytime i try to download something with adept it comes up with a break error?
<gnomefreak> [Cult] Proji: close adept and in terminal try sudo apt-get install -f
<gnomefreak> [Cult] Proji: see if that downloads removes or upgrades anything
<manwithaface> [Cult}Proji: did you upgrade or clean install?
<[Cult] Proji> upgrade
<manwithaface> i recomend a clean install
<[Cult] Proji> kk
<defrysk> [Cult] Proji, install synaptic and use that its more stable
<defrysk> synaptic is better then adept
<[Cult] Proji> i'll havea look at it :)
<defrysk> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<[Cult] Proji> still trying to get my wireless working atm :(
* defrysk is clueless with wireless
<arrautza> how can i get synaptic on kubuntu?
<defrysk> arrautza, sure
<manwithaface> apt-get install synaptic
<defrysk> gnoe and kdeapps mix fine
<defrysk> gnome*
<gnomefreak> most of them
<defrysk> gtk2 i should say
<[Cult] Proji> the wireless issue is the most frustrating atm
<arrautza> and after i get synaptic... adept most be uninstalled...??
<gnomefreak> arrautza: no
<gnomefreak> arrautza: you can keep both
<arrautza> or... should i uninstall??
<manwithaface> or uninstall, it doesn't makea differance
<gnomefreak> arrautza: would leave it there
<[Cult] Proji> argh break error on installing synaptic :(
<gnomefreak> arrautza: it might depend on things you need
<arrautza> .... like?
<defrysk> time to do a dogwalk
<gnomefreak> [Cult] Proji: did you try sudo apt-get -f install
<[Cult] Proji> just used the gui adept thing
<gnomefreak> [Cult] Proji: just that command no package name
<gnomefreak> hint "sudo apt-get -f install" fixes broken packages
<Alter-Ego> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i downloaded window decorations theme file , but now where i should extract it ?
<[Cult] Proji> :)
<ghostshadow189> ?????????????
<[Cult] Proji> hmm, well fixed all that, back to attempting the wireless
<[Cult] Proji> problem i've got with wireless is the same edgy one a lot of ppl have, my card is working and finds the network, just "connection failed"
<pr3z1050> Hi!
<josesito> hello all!
<josesito> is there any way to correct filenames encoding problems other than manually renaming file by file???
<h3sp4wn> All anyone could ever need to know about wireless is 'man interfaces and man wireless (for wep or no encryption) or /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes.gz)
<[Cult] Proji> if anyone knows theb est way to fix it i'd be proper happy
<pr3z1050> when I boot Kubuntu cd, a menu appears but then the error: "disc error 20, ax=4200 drive EF" appears on the display.. what is? can someonehelp me?
<h3sp4wn> [Cult] Proji: Read the wpa doc (zless /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes.gz) anything you don't understand ask me
<Alter-Ego> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<[Cult] Proji> thx h3sp4wn
<pr3z1050> h3sp4wn, can u help me?
<h3sp4wn> pr3z1050: sounds like the disk has not been burnt right
<pr3z1050> :O I used a cd-rw.. probably it's that
<h3sp4wn> did you burn DAO ?
<pr3z1050> I use nero standard burning
<pr3z1050> iso 9660
<h3sp4wn> try burning DAO and at a slow speed (disk at once)
<pr3z1050> ok! :)
<arrautza> could it be that my problem with the eht0 and the up-grades it is releated to un official repositorys??
<h3sp4wn> and verify as well
<pr3z1050> I never used a linux-based os
<pr3z1050> and knoppix gave me lots of problem on my pc! To launch it from a bootable cd and without installation, I had to write some commands :|
<pr3z1050> I I hope kubuntu is better :)
<h3sp4wn> as a live cd kubuntu is a much worse one than knoppix
<josesito>  is there any way to correct filenames encoding problems other than manually renaming file by file???
<h3sp4wn> The only real use of the kubuntu live cd is for installing kubuntu
<pr3z1050> And ubuntu is better for live cd?
<Alter-Ego> h3sp4wn: i use the kubuntu live cd as an os
<pr3z1050> :))
<pr3z1050> I can't specify DAO in nero..
<josesito> pr3z1050, maybe he means that for a live CD it uses a lot of system resources, making it almost useless for anything really important...if so, that's right. just use xubuntu's live CD and watch the difference
<pr3z1050> it's too dummy!
<pr3z1050> thx at all :)
<marcix> hi guys
<h3sp4wn> Alter-Ego: Useless (imho) kanotix and knoppix do a much better job
<marcix> need some help
<rooster> Hello
<marcix> when i run ifup eth1
<marcix> it gives me error
<marcix> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<marcix> it's a wifi connection
<h3sp4wn> marcix: does eth1 appear in /sbin/ifconfig -a ?
<marcix> why?
<marcix> yes
<h3sp4wn> marcix: does iwlist eth1 scan work ? what chipset is it ?
<marcix> broadcom
<h3sp4wn> marcix: If its broadcom did you install the firmware
<marcix> what fw
<marcix> i used ndiswrapper
<h3sp4wn> did you blacklist brcm43xx ?
<rooster> I just installed beryl and now when I press alt space to bring up Katapult it brings up the right click context menu.   I was wondering if there's a place where I can change it back so alt+space brings up katapult
<h3sp4wn> bcm43xx ?
<marcix> dunno
<h3sp4wn> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<marcix> no i didnt
<h3sp4wn> run update-modules afterwards
<pr3z1050> I try burning kubunt as a live bootable cd :) I restart. Hi and thx! :D
<marcix> thx for help
<h3sp4wn> marcix: blacklist bcm43xx
<ironfroggy> if i can see that the partition at /dev/hda1 has /initrd.img why do the boot options 'initrd=/initrd.img root=/dev/hda1' give me an error that the initrd is not found? trying to boot from the liveCD
<marcix> the problem is now i'm in windowz
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: are you sure initrd.img is not just a symlink ?
<marcix> i've no internet connection on kubuntu
<ironfroggy> oh
<defrysk> rooster, beryl settings-manager and #beryl
<marcix> so i've to restart my pc everytime
<ironfroggy> cant use them?
<arrautza> i have the sam problem...marcix
<h3sp4wn> marcix: zless /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes.gz
<arrautza> same
<h3sp4wn> marcix: (do the blacklist first and read that that)
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: Do you use a seperate partition for /boot ?
<marcix> right now i'll restart my pc to operate in linux
<arrautza> marcix: did you get an upgrade recently?
<marcix> no i installed kubuntu yesterday+
<arrautza> mmmm....
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: no
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: anyreason you don't just specify the initrd explicitly @?
<MetaMorfoziS> i have created a group with two member, and i want to only that group member's are can to acces (rwx) to one folder
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: explicitly where?
<MetaMorfoziS> i ahve chown :myGroup ./folder and chmod 0755 ./folder
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: initrd=/boot/initrd.img-2.6.19-rc6-git2-h3-1
<MetaMorfoziS> but it isn't allows me to do anything with the folder
<MetaMorfoziS> please helpme
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: or whatever
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: because i didnt know /initrd.img was a symlink
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: Is this a self built kernel ?
<ironfroggy> no
<h3sp4wn> And you are using lilo ?
<ironfroggy> i have no boot loader. thats why im trying to boot into my harddrive from the liveCD
<h3sp4wn> just chroot to the installed system from the live cd and reinstall grub from there
<nagyv> hello! how can I check wheather ubuntu recognizes the infra port of my laptop?
<ironfroggy> i can not install grub
<h3sp4wn> why not ?
<ironfroggy> i cant get into a prompt that is actually usable from my alternative install CD and i when i try to install GRUB or LILO both fail for some reason i cant deduce.
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: using lvm or some pointless software raid ?
<ironfroggy> nagyv: nope
<ironfroggy> just pure bad luck
<nagyv> ironfroggy: what nope?
<ironfroggy> also, i just tried giving the real initrd image path and it still fails. any reason why that would happen?
<h3sp4wn> if the initrd does not exist
<ironfroggy> nagyv: sorry, didnt mean you
<ironfroggy> but it does
<ironfroggy> i just looked right at it
<TheGateKeeper> ironfroggy, on the live cd or hdd vis chroot?
<TheGateKeeper> via*
<ironfroggy> hdd
<ironfroggy> but cant get a chroot
<h3sp4wn> install with debootstrap (always works)
<ironfroggy> i dont know what that is but i think i have to go. ill look into it later.
<nagyv> what these lines mean? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting/InfraRedPNP, I have similar entries like for Medion 40653
<zerak_away> still none who got any suggestion, kdm running but no X
<zerak_away> then i will have to reinstall later on, thanks for taking your time
<TheGateKeeper> zerak_away, what is the problem again?
<zerak_away> i used wine and got blackscreen, now x wont start
<TheGateKeeper> so have you looked at /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<zerak_away> slightly, changed to nv instead of nvidia, but cant really figure out anything else that would make it refuse me connection
<Jucato> zerak_away: using "nv" works?
<zerak_away> nope
<zerak_away> tried both
<zerak_away> nv usually is default until one install nvidia i think
<TheGateKeeper> what error message do you get?
<Jucato> zerak_away: have you tried typing "startx"? you will get error messages there. or check /var/log/Xorg*log
<zerak_away> as user trying to $ startx -> xint:server error
<TheGateKeeper> usually X gives you a clue as to what is wrong
<zerak_away> look at Xorg.0.log and it was HUGE and lots of error, dont think those i saw was the problem
<zerak_away> but to large and dont know what to look after
<TheGateKeeper> pastebin it please
<zerak_away> as sudo : # startx -> x: warning priority -1 wants 0
<zerak_away> xinit: connection refused
<zerak_away> xinit: no such process
<TheGateKeeper> should not need to use sudo
<TheGateKeeper> to startx that is
<zerak_away> no but hopefully didnt hurt
<zerak_away> havent learned irssi, yet ( would be good now )
<silvania> hi... just upgraded to 6.10 and... like all hardware acceleration on my grahpics card died.
<Alter-Ego> is there a way to drop back from edgy to dapper ?
<silvania> flash movies etc lagging, opengl out the window.
<Alter-Ego> cause edgy is way to unstable for me
<marcix> hespawn
<marcix> i'm back
<marcix> after blacklisted
<marcix> same error
<marcix> i didnt found my_blacklist but just blacklist
<marcix> i don't know where to run update-module
<ghostshadow189> hi all , wat must i do after i download a file of window decoration from kde-look ?
<kimmern> Hey! I have a intel 82852/855GM video card, and can't get direct rendering working..when I run glxinfo |grep dri I only get:
<kimmern> libGL error: InitDriver failed
<kimmern> libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering
<nagyv> how can I found out which chipset is used in my builtin infrared port? which are the most common drivers?
<londo4> hallo
<londo4> is there someone who can help me with my kubuntu?
<nagyv> londo4: that depends on your problem :) ask!
<londo4> I`m newb and I need to know samething about kubuntu
<Alter-Ego> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ccc> londo4: and the question is?
<londo4> how can install skype into kubuntu?
<ccc> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ccc> there you go
<londo4> I think I`ll never use windows again, I like kubuntu man
<ccc> excellent choice :)
<slinky_> hello, I installed kubuntu-desktop over Dapper and i seem to have background processes eating up cpu resources, top only shows xorg and kicker(KDEInit), any ideas?
<londo4> I was traying to mount windows partition, I did like this: londo4@londo4-desktop:~$ sudo mount -l/dev/hda1 /mnt/windows/ -t ntfs -o ro, umask=0222
<nagyv> is it possible to control kde (amarok) with bluethooth?
<londo4> and I get this Error: mount: invalid option -- /
<slinky_> how do I find out what a particular program does? e.g. kicker; xorg; etc.
<nagyv> slinky_: man xorg
<nagyv> slinky_: man stands for manual
<slinky_> nagyv: I seem to have a background task, hogging resources, any help?
<nagyv> slinky_: a couple of graphical programs do not have man pages, do there remains kde's help or the internet
<xwolf-> londo4 sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -o ro,umask=0222
<nagyv> slinky_: KSysGuard will show you which programs use most memory, its console alternative is top
<xwolf-> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* slinky_ is afraid to kill a task and would like to know if there is a way to determine which process is slowing down the system
<xwolf-> slinky_ ksysguard should tell who's overloading, i guess.
<slinky_> thank you xwolf :)
<londo4> Are ubuntu 6.06 and kubuntu 6.06 the same?
<Alter-Ego> or top
<londo4> Are ubuntu 6.06 and kubuntu 6.06 the same?
<Alter-Ego> londo4: yes, one has the gnome desktop and the other kde
<flattersr> london 4 yes they are
<Alter-Ego> londo4: guess which one has the kde desktop :-)
<nagyv> Alter-Ego: actually the guess which one has the gnome desktop is a much harder question :)
<arrautza_> how can i install nicotine on a amd 64? ... have ear that the installation is diferent
<arrautza_> i have...
<londo4> Kubuntu has Kde desktop
<londo4> kubuntu has kde desktop
<xst> Are there any easy way to install flash player 9 on edgy?
<LjL> !flash9 | xst
<ubotu> xst: You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<arrautza_> how can i know if my kubuntu version is dapper , edgy or something else?
<Seveas> arrautza_, lsb_release -a
<londo4> I`m trying to istall skype on kubuntu but I get this when I press Request Install: BREAK(install)
<londo4> what can I do?
<Seveas> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<londo4> I`m trying to istall skype on kubuntu but I get this when I press Request Install: BREAK(install)
<londo4> what can I do?
<londo4> Or what is the problem?
<nagyv> hmm, do you have all the dependencies?
<londo4> I don`t know I`m newbe I don`t know what dependencies is
<arrautza_> there some source or package for nicotine?
<crube> I'm installing a program from a .deb file, and I do know how to install it, but I was wondering if there's a way to get programs installed this way to show somewhere in case I want to unistall them
<crube> The way they're displayed in synaptic
<xst> After installing flash9 from  http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ firefox no longer thinks it has flash9. What to do?
<crube> Or adept
<Seveas> remove flash 7 from your homedir
<Alter-Ego> anybody use bluefish on edgy ?
<Alter-Ego> londo4: enable backports
<ScarFreewill> how do I download with bittorrent if my isp blocks me?
<nagyv> londo4: what did you tried to do? how did you tried to install skype?
<londo4> I tried from adep manager
<xst> Seveas: I don't have flash7 in my homedir
<Alter-Ego> ScarFreewill: they are probally blocking the torrent protocall
<Seveas> xst, find ~/.mozilla -iname '*flash*'
<Alter-Ego> ScarFreewill: if they are smart
<ScarFreewill> Alter-Ego is there any thing i can do about it?
<Random_Transit> hey, i'm trying to compile GAIM-vv from source, and i'm getting an error on the ./configure that says " error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check"
<Random_Transit> how do i fix this?
<Seveas> !compiling | Random_Transit
<ubotu> Random_Transit: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<xst> Seveas: That command doesn't return anything
<ScarFreewill> Alter-Ego i live in south africa so don't count on it...
<Seveas> xst, check about:plugins in firefox
<Alter-Ego> ScarFreewill: not sure.  tor/vidialia/onion, but that network is slow
<xst> Seveas: Been there, done that. No flash :-(
<nagyv> londo4: which repositories do you have?
<skywalk> for installing skype try this one deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<Seveas> xst, did you restart firefo after installing flash?
<Alter-Ego> londo4: !easysource
<ScarFreewill> Alter-Ego i have a 64kbit connection so ur slow is most probbably fast for me :P
<Alter-Ego> :-)
<xst> Seveas: Yep. I shut it down and opened it again. Several times
<defrysk> xst, did you shut down al  firefoxes before testing ?
<londo4> nagyv I did like this on adep manager: deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<Alter-Ego> unless it is a torrent, kget or wget works well
<Seveas> xst, find /usr/lib/firefox -iname '*flash*'
<Alter-Ego> i have used wget to download feodra 5+ cd's over several weeks, 600mb x 5
<xst> defrysk: Yes
<defrysk> xst, did you install a homebrew firefox ?
<nagyv> londo4: so you have added the repository, did you updated your list?
<ScarFreewill> Alter-Ego yeah i use them both for http/ftp dls... so whats this onion/vidialia...
<Alter-Ego> a proxy/anon router
<londo4> I added the repositor and I updated
<nagyv> londo4: try this command in konsole: apt-get install skype this will give you which packages are missing and needed
<xst> Seveas: There is no flash in /usr/lib/firefox either. Something might have gone wrong during the installation. It complained about some use of uninitialized values. Shall I paste the output to #flood?
<londo4> ok
<nagyv> londo4: sorry: sudo apt-get install skype
<Seveas> xst, try paste.ubuntu-nl.org instead
<londo4> ok
<Seveas> xst, and this should work as well: sudo update-flashplugin
<defrysk> xst, did you finish off the install like downloading flash and the user licence acceptance ?
<ScarFreewill> i downloaded bittornado just incase if the are blocking the port but its been runing for an our and it has not downloaded 1 byte...
<ScarFreewill> (its still trying to connect to peers...)
<londo4> nagyv: I get this: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<xst> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32756/
<nagyv> londo4: is adept still running? close it!
<xst> defrysk: Yes
<Seveas> xst, woah, debconf is messed up on your system
<londo4> Ok, Sorry nagyv i forgot to close it
<xst> Seveas: When I did an update-flashplugin, it worked
<Seveas> xst, if you see more errors like this for different packages, try apt-get install --reinstall debconf
<xst> ok, thanks
<londo4> nagyv: now I get this, Rading package lists... done Building dependency tree... done
<nagyv> londo4: wait, until it gives a list of packages to be installed or some error, because a package is not accessible
<londo4> nagyv:  This is the Error: Some package could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<londo4> bla bla bla bla bla
<defrysk> londo4, 2 things , use synaptic instead of adept
<defrysk> and do sudo apt-get -f install
<nagyv> londo4: and there is no package name?
<nagyv> defrysk: why should he force the install?
<defrysk> fix
<defrysk> not force
<xst> Would it harm my system to do a reinstall of debconf or will something probably brake if I do it?
<skywalk> londo4: did you try to add some other repository to your /etc/apt/soure.list file ? may be this operation will become easier
<linuxbomb> IS EDGY WORTH IT?
<defrysk> linuxbomb, caps are not
<stefano> ciao
<londo4> I don`t know how to use /etc/apt/soure.list file
<khirr> how can i run flash in linux?
<defrysk> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<webben> linuxbomb, worth what?
<linuxbomb> the upgrade
<webben> linuxbomb, Depends on what you use your box for
<webben> linuxbomb, in general yes
<londo4> skywalk--- I don`t know how to use /etc/apt/source.list file
<webben> linuxbomb, but Ubuntu Dapper is a Long-Term release
<skywalk> londo4: it's easiey, may be your provider has a mirror repository; the repository list is on kubuntu/debian home page
<webben> linuxbomb, so it should be a little more stable
<linuxbomb> is edgy stable?
<webben> linuxbomb, it is stable
<webben> linuxbomb, all Ubuntu releases are stable
<defrysk> its released so its stable
<webben> linuxbomb, but it's not /as/ stable
<defrysk> is better then dapper on desktop
<defrysk> more stable
<webben> linuxbomb, but you may wish to stick with dapper for the moment for a server
<webben> linuxbomb, it all depends really
<defrysk> serverusage should use dapper lts indeed
<bobbyd> linuxbomb: if you have courier imap installed, dont' update. Unless it's fixed it totally screws your install
<khirr> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<londo4> nagyv. I think this is the package: librtel
<skywalk> londo4: you have to add this line to source.list in the /etc/apt/ directory
<defrysk> its sources.list
<defrysk> not source.list
<defrysk> skywalk, make sure to spell correctly
<skywalk> londo4: "deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free"
<nagyv> skywalk: he already has it, I think
<londo4> skywalk, how can I do that, sorry I`m newbe on linux
<skywalk> londo4: then you must update the apt-get source list with apt-get update
<javier> buenas tardes :)
<linuxbomb> thanks for your help -> have an icon i made http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=45595
<defrysk> its sources.list
<skywalk> londo4. and the giving the line command in the konsole  "apt-get install skype"
<skywalk> londo4: be sur it works
<skywalk> yes, it's sources list, .... sorry, too fast fingers writing
<skywalk> ...or bad english writer :)
<defrysk> just spell correctly otherwise nothing will work for him
<defrysk> skywalk, and why are you loggesd in as root ?
<skywalk> i think using the tab he will resolve spelling problems...
<londo4> skywalk--- How can I get in source,list?
<skywalk> it's  a training pc and i'm doing expriments...
<nagyv> londo4: are you using edgy or dapper?
<londo4> dapper
<skywalk> i didn't think to chat today but now i'm here...
<defrysk> londo4, its /etc/apt/sources.list
<defrysk> skywalk mispelled
<nagyv> londo4: cool, then I will give you my sources.list file, you just have to overwrite yours, and it will work, is this good for you?
<skywalk> londo4: cd /etc/apt/
<skywalk> londo4: vi sources.list
<defrysk> hes even logged in as root fgs
<londo4> kubuntu 6.06 lts
<nagyv> skywalk: I am using Linux as a non-programmer since more then an year, but always try to avoid vi :)
<defrysk> nagyv, nano ftw
<Hawkwind> Nothing wrong with using vi, it simply works
<skywalk> i use linux since 1993 and i love vi
<skywalk> but nano is also good
<skywalk> also kate in graphical mode
<defrysk> nano is easyer for new users
<londo4> nagyv--- I did it
<nagyv> Hawkwind: yes, once you learn it, but it is very strange for an ex-windows user
<defrysk> skywalk, started with slackware ?
<skywalk> or any other... themust is to put the line in
<larss0n> Ni r allt ett gng rara killar hr i denna kanalen ^
<londo4> and now
<nagyv> londo4: what?
<defrysk> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<skywalk> i started with red hat
<Hawkwind> larss0n: English please
<larss0n> Ni r allt ett gng rara killar hr i denna kanalen ^
<larss0n> isaid
<londo4> what you told me to do
<defrysk> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Hawkwind> larss0n: English please
<defrysk> !da
<ubotu> For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<nagyv> londo4: it was someone else, I think
<khirr> !apt-get
<skywalk> londo: cd /etc/apt/
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<larss0n> svenska
<defrysk> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<defrysk> hehe
<nagyv> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<londo4> ok
<defrysk> got the complete polar area by now :s
<LjL> took a few attempts didn't it
<londo4> ok, nagyv, how can I edit my source.list?
<nagyv> skywalk: it's up to you to tell him how to use vi! :)
<skywalk> londo4: then you have to write      nano sources.list
<Hawkwind> londo4: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.lis
<defrysk> sources.list londo4
<defrysk> its sources.list
<Hawkwind> londo4: Replace kwrite with your favorite GUI editor of choice
<skywalk> sources.list
<Hawkwind> londo4: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<nagyv> Hawkwind: yess! the "user v1.0" friendly way
<Hawkwind> Darn typos
<defrysk> Hawkwind, sources.list
<defrysk> Hawkwind, spell correctly please
<Hawkwind> defrysk: I know that.  It was a typo
<Hawkwind> defrysk: Chill
<tchize> Hello, i have made a dapper -> edgy upgrade here. However, neither kernel 386 neither kernel generic does boot. All i get is a blank cursor on screen. I still have the dapper kernel, but i'd like to fix this.
<chx> ok, after half a day of googling, experimenting and lots of swearing I found modesetting drivers at http://people.ubuntu.com/~rodarvus/packages/xserver-xorg-video-i810/ . Is there a central list of what's there on people.ubuntu.com ?
<defrysk> tchize, try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tchize> defrysk: it refuse tu install, it says it depends on 3 packages that won't get installed
<defrysk> tchize, to install all missing packages
<defrysk> tchize, sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<defrysk> try that
<defrysk> tchize, and make sure your sources.list is correct
<tchize> defrysk: don't works the fix-missing. Still says the same
<defrysk> tchize, pastebin your sources.list
<tchize> defrysk: mys sources.list has all pointed to edgy repository, no errors on apt-get update
<defrysk> try sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<defrysk> aptitude has more power
<londo4> It is allot of information man how can I tolk with someone prived?
<defrysk> londo4, in your case i would download the skype package manually
<skywalk> londo4 i tried to send you a private message but i'm not registered so i can't
<defrysk> skywalk, tell him how to download it manually and install it
<tchize> defrysk: it propose lots of changes. Amongst those: 'kubuntu-desktop, keep uninstalled' :s
<londo4> ok, i`m not also
<webben> I updated to 2nd development snapshot of KDE but qmake-qt4 has disappeared
<silvania> can anyone help me? My opengl and 3d acceleration is gone when i upgraded to kubuntu 6.10, i tried a guide to setup nvidia card, but that just broke the X completely.
<webben> how to I get it for the 2nd dev snapshot?
<londo4> skywalk how can download it manualy?
<defrysk> tchize, pastebin your sources.list please
<londo4> Hallo matias, tudo bem?
<skywalk> http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-deb
<londo4> Matias-----falas portugues?
<defrysk> !po
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nagyv> londo4: you should now download it, because then you won't get the updates
<LjL> !pt | londo4
<ubotu> londo4: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<defrysk> londo4, help in your lingo might be much easyer for you
<tchize> defrysk: http://pastebin.com/828155
<nagyv> londo4: copy this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32758/
<nagyv> to your sources.list file
<nagyv> after run an apt-get update, and install skype
<nagyv> londo4: if you do not want amarok1.4.1, then you do not need the my last line
<skywalk> hi londo4, hi defrysk it's time to go :)
<defrysk> tchize, you dont have multiverse added
<defrysk> later skywalk have a good one
<tchize> defrysk: why woul i need multivers for a kernel?
<defrysk> tchize, who knows , u did use multiverse in the previous vesrsion ?
<skywalk> tx.
<tchize> i never activated multiverse :/
<Hawkwind> tchize: You don't need multiverse for kernels
<defrysk> tchize, I see
<tchize> defrysk: ok i got kubuntu-desktop installed
<defrysk> tchize, upgrading from dapper to edgy is also not guaranteed
<tchize> yep but i'd like not to have to reinstall my beast
<defrysk> tchize, now do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<LjL> tchize, don't know what the problem is, but you don't have edgy-updates enabled for universe. that can't be good, since you have it enabled for main and restricted
<defrysk> LjL, well spotted
<defrysk> missed that one
<tchize> ok, removing
<londo4> nagyv, one of the problem is that I can not find apt-get update on my K-menu
<nagyv> londo4: you do not need it, just run adept, and there will be an update button
<defrysk> tchize, adding you mean ?
<LjL> tchize: ah, wait, you don't have security enabled either for universe! which is even worse
<nagyv> londo4: or just run the command sudo apt-get update
<webben> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.2.php documentation has a serious error
<LjL> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine#head-e1a24b1b2037f68b5a95f54388582b58ea4c9bd0 tchize
<tchize> LjL: i read somewher there is no security update for universe, only for the main :/
<webben> surely export KDEHOME=/home//.kde4 should read export KDEHOME=~/.kde4 ?
<defrysk> tchize, may i advise you advise to remove the old breezy entries to avoid clutter ?
<defrysk> tchize, did you install compiz and related in dapper ?
<LjL> tchize: not true, i don't think
<tchize> Ok, which lines do i change in my sources.list?
<defrysk> tchize, remove all compiz and related
<[Cult] Proji> how do you apply a debdiff?
<tchize> defrysk: i removed all compiz related stuff before commenting the line, that was weeks ago
<defrysk> tchize, good :)
<tchize> how do i enabled 'edgy updates' ??
<LjL> tchize i'd try like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32760/
<LjL> tchize: i didn't touch the first three lines, since they were commented out anyway - but they'd definitely have to be changed for edgy if you wanted to enable them again
<nagyv> arrrrgh, how can I switch off this f....d up autocompletion for the open file dialog?
<defrysk> tchize, one more question, did you use automatix in dapper ?
<tchize> defrysk: no problem, i'll just remove them :)
<nagyv> wow, I just noticed that it is only for the gtk applications (like firefox), not for the real kde ones (kate)
<tchize> ok did add edgy-updates universe and security, did a dist-upgrade, all it altered is my libpng3 :)
<tchize> i doubt this solve my kernel problem :D
<defrysk> sudo apt-get update
<LjL> nagyv: KDE file boxes have autocompletion too, but it works differently - it doesn't just complete filenames on your input line without you doing anything
<tchize> defrysk: what is automatix?
<defrysk> after fixing sources.list
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<tchize> did the update before too, obviously ;)
<defrysk> tchize, correct answer
<LjL> heh
<defrysk> forget automatix and stay away from it :)
<nagyv> LjL: I realized it, and I really like the kde way, but the gtk solution simply runs me crazy
<nagyv> londo4: how is your skype going?
<defrysk> tchize, try sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<defrysk> tchize, dos aptitude resolve properly ?
<defrysk> does*
<tchize> defrysk: it keeps saying i should remove python2.4
<londo4> i`m stil trying
* nagyv would like a kde-based firefox
<cox377> Hello all, how do i set thunderbird as my default mail client, so when i rigt click on a file to send via email it does it via thundebird
<nagyv> londo4: did you managed to copy the sources.list file I gave to you?
<LjL> nagyv, me too for that matter. that's why i try and keep a KDE-only system ;)
<defrysk> tchize, sudo aptitude install python
<nagyv> cox377: under system settings->kde components
<londo4> ys
<defrysk> what does it say now ?
<cox377> nagyv: cheers, shall take a look
<tchize> defrysk: it's already replcing python right now :)
<nagyv> LjL: yes, but firefox simply sucks, I like it so much
<defrysk> tchize, cool
<defrysk> after doe a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tchize> defrysk: it's already the dist-upgrade :D
<LjL> nagyv, i think i read somewhere of something to make you use KDE dialogs in firefox (or GTK programs in general, don't remember). can't find it in the repos, so it was either from a web site, or i have imagined it
<defrysk> tchize, aptitude is powerful but you need to be cautious with it
<tchize> i just accepted the aptitude proposition :p
<defrysk> tchize, good stuff :)
<nagyv> LjL: I also read something about it, but when I tried to realize it nothing happened :(
<LjL> nagyv: ah i guess this was it http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=36077
<defrysk> gonna make a cuppa
<LjL> not that i've tried it
<cox377> nagyv: it's already set to thunderbird, but when i carry out the action it says "can't find kfind" you got any further ideas?
<tchize> ok aptitude has nothing more to say to me except that foomatic-filters-ppds is broken
<nagyv> cox377: is it starting you any programs?
<tchize> what next at kernel level? :)
<cox377> nagyv: nah, just comes up saying cannot find the kmail program
<cox377> but it's not set to kmail, it's set to thunderbird
<nagyv> cox377: it can not find kfind or kmail?
<defrysk> tchize, aptitude install foomatic-filters-ppds
<cox377> nagyv: kmail*** sorry
<nagyv> cox377: restart kde (who knows :) )
<cox377> nagyv: lol, it's a prob i've always had never got round to trying to fix it
<LjL> nagyv: uhm, it seems you might also try going to about:config and changing the value of "ui.allow_platform_file_picker" (from true to false i suppose)
<tchize> defrysk: it says it's already latest version :)
<nagyv> cox377: does this happens from konqueror?
<defrysk> tchize, good
<cox377> nagyv: what exactly do u mean?
<defrysk> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again tchize
<nagyv> if you click on an e-mail link in konqueror, do you have the same problem?
<defrysk> see what it does
<tchize> defrysk: ok, aptitude dist-upgrade now says everything is ok
<LjL> nagyv, try the ui.allow_platform_file_picker thing - it doesn't use KDE dialogs, but it does give you dialogs that don't auto-complete like gnome's
<defrysk> tchize, now sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<defrysk> tchize, and then you should be done
<nagyv> LjL: I do not have such a setting, but I will add it
<tchize> says latest version is installed, nothing to do
<LjL> nagyv, besides, do your Gnome file dialogs appear with a white background as well in Edgy? (assuming you use gtk-qt-engine; this didn't happen in dapper for me, and another thing is that, if i start a GTK program from the console, the colors are messed up)
<defrysk> tchize, then you are done afaIk
<tchize> defrysk: er, we did not touch anything at kernel problem :/
<LjL> nagyv, then perhaps you're on dapper?
<LjL> nagyv, that settings is in firefox 2.0
* nagyv is now really happy with his KDE+Firefox box, thank LjL!
<defrysk> tchize, whats the kernel prob ?
* defrysk has poor long term ram
<nagyv> LjL: I just had to add the setting as a new logical value
<tchize> defrysk: does not boot, black screen with blank cursor, generic and 386, same problem
<nagyv> cox377: if you click on an e-mail link in konqueror, do you have the same problem?
<LjL> nagyv: weird, it was there by default (set to true) here
<defrysk> tchize, did the new kernel install ?
<tchize> yes
<nagyv> LjL: I do use dapper
<tchize> there was no package problem with kernel package
<defrysk> hmm
<LjL> nagyv: ah, ok - but that's weird as well, because that setting as far as i could understand isn't *supposed* to work with firefox < 2.0... :o)
<defrysk> not sure
<tchize> i can issue an aptitude reinstall on kernel pacakge to be sure :/
<defrysk> tchize, use apt-get
<defrysk> aptitude is for emergencies
<cox377> nagyv: not sure, 2 secs i shall check
<tchize> defrysk: apt-get has no 'reinstall' :)
<defrysk> tchize, --reinstall
<nagyv> londo4: how is it going?
<tchize> arf
<defrysk> ;p
<tchize> ok, did it with aptitude :)
<defrysk> cool
<tchize> rebooting :)
<londo4> nagvy, big problem up here
<cox377> nagyv: nah, that actually opens the link in thunderbird
<londo4> I can`t open my adep
<defrysk> also check the fstab for its modified in 6.10
<nagyv> cox377: yeah, so the application you would like to use is not fully integrated into kde, you should set this somewhere in that application. Is it firefox?
<tchize> defrysk: still same behaviour, i get kubuntu splash, then i get black screen with blinking cursor :/
<cox377> nagyv: well when i want to send a file that's on my desktop, i right click - Actions/email file
<defrysk> tchize, you need a specialist in this
<defrysk> <-- not
<defrysk> tchize, run dmesg
<defrysk> see where it fails
<tchize> defrysk: well dmesg, to run it, it need the kernel to boot :)
<defrysk> lol
<nagyv> cox377: for me it seems to be a bug, try to get some help in the #kde channel or file a bug report
<defrysk> tchize, doe you have your stuff backed up on that box ?
<defrysk> on is from
<tchize> defrysk: i can still boot the older kernel (dapper one) with no problem
<defrysk> tchize, thats good
<defrysk> does it say startup..... whan you boot ?
<defrysk> when
<defrysk> with the new kernel ?
<defrysk> before the bootsplash that is
<londo4> nagyv, are you there?
<nagyv> londo4: yep
<defrysk> tchize, sudo apt-get install startup-tasks
<londo4> I can`t open the adep
<londo4> adept
<nagyv> londo4: run an apt-get update from the console
<tchize> defrysk: starting in alternate load, i get boot message, then i get this load drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6 then nothing more
<defrysk> tchize, sudo apt-get install startup-tasks
<tchize> defrysk booting old kernel right now :p
<defrysk> :D
<tchize> a moment please :D
<ubuntu> Bonjour
<ubuntu> J'ia besoin d'aide
<nagyv> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<defrysk> !info startuptasks | tchize
<tchize> defrysk: already latest version
<londo4> it says E: unable to lock the list directory
<ubotu> Package startuptasks does not exist in any distro I know
<defrysk> shit
<nagyv> ubuntu: ici utilisez anglais
<londo4> nagyv--- Unable to lock the list directory
<nagyv> londo4: (when in the console you get a locked process error, then adept says nothing)
<nagyv> londo4: probably when you were trying to install from the command line did not finished the process properly
<n3storm> hi everyone
<defrysk> tchize, My advise is to go to #ubuntu , its a bigger channel with more g33ks
<nagyv> londo4: are there any other adept/konsoles running in which an apt-get is running?
<defrysk> and better geeks perhaps
<londo4> I don`t any
<Dr_willis> defrysk,  Bah! :)
<defrysk> Dr_willis, ;p
<Dr_willis> I like it here... less..... ranting..
<Dr_willis> :)
<nagyv> londo4: alright, then go and delete the file mentioned in the error message
<tchize> defrysk: ok
<nagyv> londo4: you can delete it only as root: kdesu konqueror will help
<defrysk> Dr_willis, if you can help tchize be my guest :)
<Dr_willis> I just woke up.. im lucky to even find the keyboard...
<defrysk> lol
<bubu1uk> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<Dr_willis> and if hes having probmenms from doing a 'upgrade' to edgy... well.. I always do a clean install...
<defrysk> agree
<tchize> but i don't want to have to do a 'clean install' every 6 months :/
<Dr_willis> i keep /home on its own partition.. and i do a clean install...
<nagyv> tchize: and do you need the recent OS? (it was hard to say no, but I finally arrived to it) I plan to have dapper at least until midterm, so I can switch to the next LTS in two steps
<Dr_willis> very few issues.. and yes the  upgrade to Edgy is a HUGE jump. Im suprised any upgrades worked.
<Dr_willis> :)
<XVampireX> Edgy wasn't a huge jump
<defrysk> Dr_willis, my upgrade worked ;)
<defrysk> from breezy > dapper > edgy
<nagyv> XVampireX: he just woke up, that was a huge jump! :)
<tchize> nagyv: wanted to have that hibernation thing, a less verbose boot too
<XVampireX> nagyv: What?
<defrysk> but its for my wive's pc
<tchize> for the less verbose boot, am happy, there is *nothing* :D
<Dr_willis> I just installed "Linux Mint" on my laptop. :)
<Dr_willis> to test it out.
<defrysk> Dr_willis, mint does gnome iIac
<Dr_willis> interesting varient of ubuntu.
<nagyv> tchize: I know this feeling, I would like to have it too, but I do not have a day every half an year for some new cool things :(
<Dr_willis> defrysk,  yep. so i installed kubuntu-desktop :)
<XVampireX> Soon Linux Mint will be useless
<Dr_willis> XVampireX,  perhaps.
<Dr_willis> XVampireX,  we can hope.
<defrysk> Dr_willis, amarok was preinstalled right ?
<XVampireX> Feisty Fawn
<Dr_willis> defrysk,  not sure. let me check
<defrysk> i think it was
<defrysk> so video codecs and audio codecs are there
<Dr_willis> I know that mp3, flash, and most  videos worked.
<filipsss> some Brazilian here???
<Dr_willis> I dont think it had the wireelss stuff i needed
<defrysk> wich is cool
* defrysk has no wireless
<Dr_willis> Ive got no dvd's so cant test that part.
<Dr_willis> :)
<defrysk> hehe
<defrysk> now for the christian ubuntu
<defrysk> hindu ubuntu
<defrysk> il=slam ubuntu
<defrysk> islam*
<jamonation> athiest
<defrysk> and not to forget , the aboriginal ubuntu
<defrysk> didgeridoo ubuntoo
<Dr_willis> Been playing with PuppyLinux on my other machines.. we need a "Mini-Ubuntu!"
<defrysk> a net install ubuntu would be nice
<skipjack> Who can I edit runlevels (init.d) entries  like kdm to start or not start? chkconfig isn't found on system is there an other tool in the console ?
<defrysk> time for a dogwalk
<Dr_willis> kdm/gdm are started by services
<Dr_willis> you can just delete th entry in the #2 runlevel. or use the sysv tools to manage them
<Dr_willis> Ive never used chkconfig - isent that disrto specific?
<skipjack> Dr_willis:  I think it is distro. specific ..
<Dr_willis> I think theres a similer tool. but not sure of the name rc-SOMTHING
<skipjack> hmm oky but there isn't any tool to configurate them only deleting  the services files ?
<Dr_willis> There a great many tools. :)
<Dr_willis> I know how to delet them by hand.. and its faster for me.
<Dr_willis> KDE has a 'systems services' tool in the contorl center.
<tchize> ok, going thru a poor reinstall :'(
<flattersr> hi room
<flattersr> does anyone know where to set the super user password
<tchize> flattersr: in a console, type sudo passwd
<flattersr> cheer for that tchize
<flattersr> will note that down for future refernce
<claudiu> good evening
<tchize> flattersr: well technically you shouldn't need to type that passwd, unless you need to install some oddities :)
<londo4> nagyv, are you there?
<nagyv> londo4: yep
<londo4> I can`t open konsole, adept
<flattersr> well im trying to installs some stuff from terminal
<nagyv> londo4: you can't open konsole?
<londo4> nop
<flattersr> hense it keep on asking for the super user password
<claudiu> how can i set a custom timeout for "apt-get update" because some repositories take forever to respond ?
<nagyv> londo4: how do you try to open it?
<londo4> now is ok, angyv
<nagyv> flattersr: you should run the install program as sudo or give a password to the superuser
<nagyv> londo4: so, did you deleted the lock file?
<claudiu> can anyone tell me how can i set a custom timeout for "apt-get update" because some repositories take forever to respond ?
<londo4> can i delet from konsole?
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<londo4> because I put apt-get update
<claudiu> how can i set a custom lower timeout for "apt-get update" because some repositories take forever to respond ?
<[Cult] Proji> still not got my wireless to work :(
<nagyv> claudiu: we have read your question, but probably we don't know the answer or are just thinking about,  be patient (set a higher timeout for yourself :) )
<londo4> I get this Error
<nagyv> londo4: is this the error :)
<claudiu> nagyv: sorry, ok
<londo4> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied
<nagyv> londo4: do you have midnight commander installed? try running sudo mc
<nagyv> londo4: this is what I expected :)
<nagyv> so, try sudo mc
<nagyv> !patient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<londo4> sudo: mc: command not found
<tchize> claudiu: don't know exactly, never tried, but there is timeout related documentation in 'man apt.conf'
<nagyv> !patience | nagyv
<ubotu> nagyv: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<claudiu> tchize: thanks a lot. i'll read that
<londo4> nagyv--- sudo: mc: command not found
<nagyv> then run kdesu konqueror
<nagyv> londo4: ^^^
<nagyv> londo4: this will open a konqueror window as super user, navigate to /var/lib/apt/lists/
<nagyv> londo4: and delete the lock file
<ypsila> good evening
<ypsila> |Pazuzu: *kicher*
<|Pazuzu> ypsila der aufruf : alle deutschen nach #kuntu-de ?
<|Pazuzu> *#kubuntu-de
<kingduct> Hello, I just installed kubuntu with the alternate CD.  It never asked for a username or password.  I rebooted when it finished and I have no idea what the default username and password are.  Any ideas?
<ypsila> |Pazuzu: you mean #kubuntu-de
<|Pazuzu> right ypsila
<keith> I need some help @.@  I just installed Edgy on my laptop, and I ran Automatix and all that good stuff, then rebooted, and now I can't login to KDE
<keith> It will just show me the KDM background after I put in my password, and go no further
<flattersr> when you first switch it on does the system give you the option to duel boot
<flattersr> or have you got it 100% linux
<LjL> !automatix | keith
<ubotu> keith: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<[Cult] Proji> i've found a debdiff that shiould fix the edgy wlassistant issues, was just wondering how i'm meant to apply it
<londo4> nagyv I can`t find this /var/lib/apt/lists
<londo4> from konqueror
<Dr_willis> try the shell.
<keith> LjL: So you think Automatix broke my system?
<Dr_willis> it exists. :)
<LjL> keith: could be, it's always kind of hard to tell what automatix does unfortunately
<mikepence> anyone know of a way to assign keystrokes to switching desktops in pager?
<kingduct> why didn't the alternate install CD ask for a username and password?  I finished the install, and I have no idea how to login because I don't know the default user and password?
<LjL> keith: perhaps you might want to take a look at /var/log/kdm.log
<Dr_willis> kingduct,  Hmm.. it should of asked for a user/password at end of the install.
<Dr_willis> kingduct,   you dident  tell it to use 'root' as the user when it asked did you?
<kingduct> argh...is there a default or must I try to install again?
<Dr_willis> There is no default.. i find it hard that you just missed the requestor.
<kingduct> when did it ask?  I just waited forever while it installed and then it told me to take out the CD.
<Dr_willis> Its always asked me.
<LjL> kingduct, boot with "init=/bin/sh" as a kernel parameter, do "cat /etc/passwd", and see if there is an user (should have ID 1000)
<nagyv> londo4: try under /var/lib/dpkg
<kingduct> okay, thank you...I'll get back if I need more help.
<kingduct> looks like maybe I just forgot my password...
<Dr_willis> thats why i always use 'password' :)
<londo4> nop
<Dr_willis> You typed it in not 5 min ago and allready frogot it. :)
<ypsila> Dr_willis: you use "password" as pw?
<nagyv> londo4: you can not find this directory?
<mikepence> ah, ctrl + F<desktop>
<kingduct> well, I started the install while I was still asleep and the computer took about 2 hours to install (old computer).  I am busy trying all of the passwords I ever use...
<londo4> nagyv--- nop
<LjL> why not? i use "pw" though, it's shorter to type
<PR006> hiall
<nagyv> londo4: I am really surprised. Just type: /var/lib/dpkg in the address bar of konqueror
<kingduct> while I am on here, can I use a xubuntu or ubuntu CD to install more programs to my kubuntu distro?
<Dr_willis> ypsila,  :)
<PR006> kingduct, sure
<tchize> mm nice edgy installer won't recognize my lvms :s
<Dr_willis> username root, password: toor
<Dr_willis> Heh.
<kingduct> will synaptic just search for them?
<jesse__> not synaptic but adept
<Dr_willis> kingduct,  ya could..  but i find it easier to just get them off the internet. since that will also get the updates if any.
<Makro2> hello
<jesse__> Dr_willis:> I can't, I still don
<PR006> hi Makro2
<londo4> it ok, now
<jesse__> Dr_willis:> I can't, I still don't know how
<londo4> nagyv its ok now
<Makro2> is there any way to run a filesystem onto another?
<Dr_willis> jesse__,  huh?
<nagyv> londo4: so, delete the "lock" file
<Dr_willis> Makro2,  Huh?
* Dr_willis says Huh? way too much...
<jesse__> I dont' know how to update the 'sources' list of the adept package manager
<londo4> nagyv-- Ok
<Dr_willis> jesse__,  fire up adept click the check box's at the top to use the other repos... start installing..
<londo4> I delleted it
<nagyv> londo4: now run apt-get update
<Dr_willis> or use the package manager menu/settings to enable them... OR manually edit the sources.list
<Dr_willis> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Dr_willis> actually its that 'add/remove programs' adept variant that has the check box's i think.
<Makro2> i mean to "run" another filesystem onto another running, like if i want to use older programs installed on an older linux parition on a hard disk and i want to mount that partition and use it as another o.s. running in a window.....
<londo4> angyv--- E: could not open  lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Dr_willis> Makro2,  chroot to the other install. and run stuff.. is possible.
<londo4> - op (13 permission denied)
<nagyv> londo4: hmm, now try to locate this file, and delete it (as before)
<jesse__> Dr. Willis:> i did, their all check but I still can't get the application i want to install
<londo4> ok
<Dr_willis> jesse__,  and the app is?
<jesse__> kmymoney
<Dr_willis> !info kmymoney
<ubotu> Package kmymoney does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> aparently its not in the repos jesse__
<Dr_willis> !find mymoney
<ubotu> Found: kmymoney2
<jesse__> I know I did it
<Makro2> Dr_willis: with that method the programs will look on my first os the thinge they need, and will not find nothing, so an error message will appear
<Dr_willis> there we go..
<Dr_willis> !info kmymoney2
<ubotu> kmymoney2: Personal finance manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4-4 (edgy), package size 6913 kB, installed size 14184 kB
<jesse__> it's not there
<jesse__> at all
<jesse__> my disto is Dapper-drake
<Dr_willis> Its in edgy... i just installed it.
<Dr_willis> thats your problem then. its not in Dapper aparently
<jesse__> I am using Adept Package manager
<Dr_willis> jesse__,  so... if its NOT in the dapper repos.. its not in the repos..
<Dr_willis> unless theres some alternative repos.
<jesse__> Is there anyway i can still get it?
<Dr_willis> Not sure how to make the bot search the dapper repos only.
<Dr_willis> jesse__,  you could always use the source I guess.
<defrysk> !info firefox > dapper
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 28588 kB
<defrysk> !info  firefox | daper
<defrysk> !info  firefox | daper
<defrysk> !info  firefox | dapper
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 28588 kB
<jesse__> ok but if something goes wrong i will ask
<defrysk> no clue
<jesse__> and I'm not using firefox i am using Konqueror
<filipsss> algum brasileiro?
<defrysk> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<jesse__> does any one know where i can find the source package or the deb package for the C compiler
<trella> J #/kanotix
<londo4> angyv---> I did apt-get update, I have 2 error: Err http://package.freecontrib.org dapper relase
<cntb> hp laser printer connected to want to share a printer for windows machine
<nagyv> londo4: cool! :)
<jesse__> thanks
<cntb> hp laser printer connected locally  want to share that printer for windows machine to print
<londo4> and Err http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Packages 404 not found
<londo4> is thit normal?
<cntb> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<kpenrose> Help!!  Added new user - none in sudoers - can't do anything as root!! What can I do??
<cntb> !swat
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<londo4> angyv--: What can I do now?
<londo4> Are this 2 err normal? angyv?
<nagyv> londo4: more or less :) you will have to add the authentication key to this repository
<nagyv> londo4: first try the instructions here, under authenticated packages: http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/
<londo4> ok
<kpenrose> any sudo gurus?
<nagyv> londo4: for me it did not worked, but I will tell you my solution if needed
<nagyv> kpenrose: sudo IS the guru :)
<kpenrose> not for me... :-(
<Dr_willis> kpenrose,  you can boot to single user mode and  add the user to the sudoers group i belive
<cntb> how to quickly check if samba is installed ? btw is it included in default install?
<kpenrose> DR_willis:  I'll try anything - I'm stuck otherwise.  Man page says first user is put in sudoers, but it didn't happen in Edgy.
<nagyv> will firefox2.0 be backported to dapper?
<londo4> ok
<Dr_willis> in  /etc/group  you want the  admin:x:114:willis  (or whatever user you got)
<cntb> kpenrose: in ubuntu you sudo all the time to get system to work
<nagyv> londo4: this means that the command line answered OK ?
<Dr_willis> !fixsudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixsudo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Hmm.
<londo4> no
<delight> Dr_willis you can anytime edit your passwd/shadow with an bootet desktop cd and delete the password
<londo4> can I put this command line into konsole?
<Dr_willis> delight,  of course. :)  i do it all the time.
<delight> that way you will be able to acces
<delight> oh ..
<Dr_willis> live cd's are a MUST have tool in any leet-haxors-tool-box. :)
<Dr_willis> New release of PuppyLinux today also it seems.  heh. thats a nice micro-tiny distro/livecd
<Dr_willis> I used a live cd to save a guys XP data once.. and earned $20 :)
<nagyv> londo4: yes
<nagyv> londo4: you have to :)
<londo4> angyv---; No such file or directory
<webben> Ah does the 2nd development snapshot of KDE require removal of all kdecopy packages?
<nagyv> londo4: this was my problem also :) copy the link from the wget command into konqueror's/firefox's address bar
<TonySt> All right - I need some MAJOR help with my wireless card.  Ever since updating from Breezy to the next one up, I've not been able to access my network.  I remember I had some problems with it initially, but got over them pretty quickly.  I've searched around and it appears I need some driver for it, but I don't know what driver to get, how to get it, nor how to impliment it.
<TonySt> (at least I didn't ask to ask ;-) )
<nagyv> londo4: then right-click: show source, copy everything from there to a new file (created by kwrite or kate). save this file as whatever.gpg
<Dr_willis> :)
<kdefrysk> kde development snapshots are hardly usable
<londo4> now I have this on konsole: 100%[======]  2,120 is that ok?
<Dr_willis> Dont look at me.. i couldent get wireless working consistantly on a XP box.. so i ran wires...
<nagyv> londo4: that is cool
<TonySt> Dr_willis, Aah - I wish I could, but something's borked about my wire setup, too - it was when i was running windoze, and it still is.
<nagyv> londo4: run this command: wget http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/12B83718.gpg -O- > key.gpg
<TonySt> Now, I've been using ndiswrapper constantly, but it's simply not recognizing my card.
<nagyv> londo4: this will save the file on the web to key.gpg on your local drive
<TonySt> Anyone have any dieas?
<TonySt> ...er...ideas?
<nagyv> londo4: then run sudo apt-key add key.gpg
<Dr_willis> TonySt,  dependign on the card ndiswarppers may not be needed any more
<TonySt> Dr_willis, hmm... Well, it's not connecting anyway :-(
<Dr_willis> yep - is it a driver issue.. or a config issue... is the big question
<webben> qtmake-qt4 is in the libqt4-dev-kdecopy package; so when installing kde4 snapshot 2, how are you supposed to have qmake when that package conflicts with kdelibs5 and the other 2nd snapshot packages?
<londo4> angyv--; With sudo apt-key add key.gpg, says  pgp: can`t opn key.gpg: No such file or directory
<thierry> xorg 7.1 for dapper?
<nagyv> londo4: did you run this command: wget http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/12B83718.gpg -O- > key.gpg
<nagyv> londo4: paste all these commands into the console
<TonySt> anything anyone said to me after 13:37 EST, I did not recieve.
<Dr_willis> not a lot was said. :P
<Dr_willis> TonySt,  dependign on the card ndiswarppers may not be needed any more
<Dr_willis> yep - is it a driver issue.. or a config issue... is the big question
<TonySt> i got those
<TonySt> hmm
<heinkel_111> hello
<heinkel_111> can someone help me with a little problem please?
<heinkel_111> my machine just crashed, and now i lost my dualscreen setup somehow
<TonySt> Dr_willis, is there some sort of an app that 'scans', like windows does, for networks in the area?
<heinkel_111> i dont understand why, I 've succesfully restored my xorg.conf ?
<heinkel_111> but still i get only 1 screen up :(
<londo4> nagyv--> 100%[=====>]  2,120   19:38:39 (27.70 MB/s) saved [2120/2120] 
<Dr_willis> TonySt,  theres several network scanner tools out. Ive not used any for wireless however.
<nagyv> londo4: then run sudo apt-key add key.gpg
<TonySt> Dr_willis, Can you point me in the right direction for a download of one of these tools? :-)
<nagyv> TonySt: I think that Wireless Manager does it (it is boundled to kubuntu by default)
<londo4> angyv--: Ok
<Dr_willis> TonySt,  nope.. check the packge manager.
<nagyv> londo4: run apt-get update
<Dr_willis> and the wiki/forums
<Dr_willis> ive just about given up totally on wireless.
<TonySt> Dr_willis, I will/have...
<TonySt> nagyv, looking now...
<TonySt> crap, heh...
<TonySt> if forgot
<TonySt> it's not that i can't get a network, it's that it's not recognizing my card...
<TonySt> sigh
<nagyv> londo4: of course don't forget about sudo! you have to run sudo apt-get update
<Dr_willis> its possible the old ndiswrapper settings/instll is messing with the new drivers/stuff.
<TonySt> Dr_willis, I overwrote every settings file on the computer when I updated it to whatever the newer one is
<claudiu> hello, all
<TonySt> hello
<claudiu> is it normal for "Storage Media" to show "/media" instead of "media:/"   ?
<Dr_willis> TonySt,  perhaps....
<londo4> angyv---,; now there is only one Err http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Packages
<londo4> 404 Not found
<Dr_willis> TonySt,  the old ndiswrapper stuff could still be getting loaded. or some other issues..  ive herad/read of others with similer problems in the forums/wikis
<nagyv> londo4: please copy the output to pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Dodger73> hi all
<berger> hallo
<claudiu> does anyone know why I cannot mount harddrive partitions by using the mouse in "Storage Media" ?
<londo4> angyv---  I did it
<Dodger73> got a problem with the latest nvidia drivers - the nvidia kernel module doesn't seem to be loaded correctly on boot. kdm hangs itself, so i've got to go to tty1, sudo rmmod nvidia;sudo killall kdm; sudo kdm
<nagyv> londo4: then please give me the url you have received
<Dodger73> at which point the nvidia kernel module is reloaded, the splash screen comes up, and kdm starts
<Dodger73> but i've always got to do that manually
<londo4> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32781/
<claudiu> can anybody mount partitions in "Storage Media" in kubuntu edgy ?
<nagyv> londo4: anyway, you should be able to install Skype with apt-get install skype, in the meantime I will check your paste
<Dodger73> claudiu: i think storage media is for removable devices only
<nagyv> londo4: from where did you get your sources.list file?
<claudiu> Dodger73: can you tell me how do YOU mount your partitions in KDE3.5.5 ?
<Dodger73> claudiu: try this: in the panel, click on the little arrow by storage media, select configure storage media
<Dodger73> you'll get a list box with all different types of media
<intelikey> i'm at a loss, what do people get out of breaking other peoples computers ?   or interrupting an irc channel ?     or spamming email servers ?   ???
<Dodger73> hard disk volumes are not checked by default in that list
<Dodger73> try checking them
<Dodger73> my hard drives are mounted via fstab
<claudiu> Dodger73: sorry, which panel is that ?
<Dodger73> claudiu: to clarify, you're using KDE, right?
<claudiu> Dodger73: yep
<Dodger73> you have the storage media applet in your panel?
<intelikey> it;s kicker
<Dodger73> kicker, the panel with the k menu in it?
<intelikey> yep
<Dodger73> ok
<Dodger73> when you mouse over the storage media applet
<kevman> I enabled Universe, multiverse and backports. But mplayer and libxine-extracodecs don't seem to exist in any of them. Where are they?
<Dodger73> a little triangle should appear
<Dodger73> if you click on that triangle, a menu should open
<Dodger73> one of the entries should be 'configure storage media'
<claudiu> Dodger73: yep, i have that
<Dr_willis> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<Dodger73> click on 'configure storage media'
<kevman> Is it not in Edgy?
<Dr_willis> kevman,  you did update the repos lists?
<Dodger73> and scroll through the list
<kevman> sudo apt-get update
<Dr_willis> It says its in edgy...
<kevman> Right? Yeah
<kdefrysk> kevman, check spelling of package ;)
<londo4> angyv---. this the autput: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32783/
<Dodger73> and check 'mounted hard disk volume' and 'unmounted hard disk volume'
<kevman> Nope. Its not in multiverse.
<Dodger73> then hit OK, and see if they show up :)
<claudiu> Dodger73: ok i'm trying that right now
<kdefrysk> kevman pastebin your sources.list
<Dr_willis> libxine-extracodecs is already the newest version.
<Dr_willis> aparently it is. :)
<kevman> Wait, where is multiverse? Is it somewhere besides  edgy-backports
<kevman> ?
<Dodger73> i just tried and kicker hung
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<kdefrysk> add multiverse behine any universe line kevman
<kdefrysk> behind*
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Dr_willis> i cheat and use that. :)
<kdefrysk> or that
<nagyv> londo4: from where did you get your sources.list file?
<kevman> pastebinninb
<kevman> source-o-matic doesn't have edgy.
<londo4> angyv, this source.list is already in my computer
<kdefrysk> londo4, its sources.list
<kevman> ok, pastebin is slooow
<kdefrysk> if you have a source.list it wont work
<kevman> http://pastebin.com/828253
<intelikey> i just make sure my /etc/apt/sources.list   has    deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu <releasename> main restricted universe multiverse   in it.
<kdefrysk> kevman, line 18 and 19 need multiverse added
<kevman> ok
<intelikey> althought i am moving towards doing away with restricted altogather.
<londo4> angyv I just installed kubuntu on my system and I don`t know how to work with sources.list file, I`m newb on linux
<klaus77> Dodger73: sorry to bother , do you know why harddrive partitions do not show in storagemedia applet ?
<nagyv> londo4: sorry, I have no idea what could be your problem, for me it installed with these repositories without any problems
<kdefrysk> kevman and also 33 and 34 need multiverse added
<klaus77> Dodger73: they show up when mounted
<kevman> okok
<londo4> angyv, ---; Ok, do you know what?
<kdefrysk> kevman, then save and update and try again
<nagyv> londo4: try the following: go to skype's site
<kevman> Praise God!
<kevman> mplayer, finally
<kdefrysk> kevman, praise me !!
<kdefrysk> ;p
<londo4> you are very good teacher man
<kevman> Now I have journey to the centre of the earth going through my head
<kevman> happiness would be kubuntu + portage.
<TonySt> Dr_willis, I think I've found my driver - hidden deep in the /etc/ folder from my previous install.  Looks like I just execute a .sys - How would I go about doing this?
* TonySt is more of a noob than he would appear to be.
<nagyv> and download the linux install file from here http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<kdefrysk> kevman, learn to work with apt-get source
<klaus77> Dodger73: i just changed my nick, you talked to me 2 minutes ago
<kdefrysk> and you can compile your heart out
<Dodger73> ah
<nagyv> londo4: the one for the debian packages
<Dodger73> klaus77: so, unmounted ones don't show up?
<londo4> ok
<klaus77> Dodger73: yes, thats right.
<kevman> Yeah. I just like portage better. But not that I want to start a flamewar, trying to get Gentoo to work everything in my laptop is why I'm trying kubuntu
<kevman> Which is doing just fine. My friggin
<kevman> volume buttons work
<Dodger73> i'm not sure... my thinking is the only way it can *know* that a harddisk partition is present but unmounted is by checking fstab
<kdefrysk> gentoo is a timewaster and a pita to install
<klaus77> Dodger73: i configured the applet to show everything. it shows my root, boot and home
<trappist> kdefrysk: no distro bashing please
<Dodger73> but i'm a relative newbie myself, so don't quote me on that ;)
<Dr_willis> TonySt,  yovue missed the point that i dont use wireless any more... :)
<klaus77> Dodger73: but not the partitions on the other harddrive
<Dr_willis> TonySt,  check the wiki/forums -
<trappist> Dodger73: you could check /proc/partitions
<TonySt> Dr_willis, i'm not asking how to work a wireless card, just how to execute a .sys file :-P
<kevman> Gentoo has been an amazing OS for my desktop. But I'd have to write ACPI scripts, hand-map the volume keys, blah blah, to get it just right on my laptop
<londo4> angyv--- I can open or save no problem?
<Dr_willis> TonySt,  thats easy,, you DONT...
<TonySt> Dr_willis, and I have checked the forums, and i'm coming to the same point you did :-/
<Dr_willis> TonySt,  sounds like some windows related binary file that may need to get loaded by ndiswrappers or somthing.
<nagyv> londo4: save it to the Desktop
<Dodger73> trappist: nice, i didn't know that
<kevman> And kubuntu still has xmms. Gentoo is dropping it.
<easytiger> xmms sucks
<kdefrysk> no
<klaus77> Dodger73: i think this is a bug in kde3.5.5, thanks man
<kdefrysk> xmms is the mother of linux mp3 players
<intelikey> i thought .sys files were media  :)
<Dr_willis> great-great-grandmother
<hyper_ch> in the start menu, how can I see what command each entry triggers?
<kdefrysk> yes
<Dr_willis> hyper_ch,  i add them to the panel, then check their properties
<easytiger> pah. amarok is the one true music player
<hyper_ch> sorry, wrong channel :)
<kevman> Hum... amarok doesn't support many formats. No psf.
<hyper_ch> Dr_willis: need it for xfce :)
<trappist> hyper_ch: right-click, put into run dialog
<klaus77> does anyone know how to regenerate your fstab ?
<kdefrysk> mount -a
<easytiger> kevman: supports whatever xine supports.
<kdefrysk> sudo mount -a
<Dr_willis> xfce annoyed me in that i couldent just drag icons from the menu to the panels.
<kevman> Exactly.
<trappist> kdefrysk: that doesn't generae anything
<londo4> angyv is Ok
<easytiger> and whats teh issue with that?
<londo4> is alread in my desktop
<kdefrysk> or did he not mean restart ?
<nagyv> londo4: then run in the konsole sudo apt-get install ~/Desktop/the_filename_of_the_downloaded_skype.deb
<easytiger> why the hell would anyone want to play psf anyway
* Dr_willis Jams to his C64 Sid collection
<intelikey> "<klaus77> does anyone know how to regenerate your fstab ?"   i'd do something like   mount > newfstab ;cat /proc/partitions >> newfstab && "your,favorite,editor" newfstab    when finsed editing id save it as fstab
<easytiger> well thats just kinda sad
* Dr_willis Jams to his Kenny G. Collection
<kevman> apt doesn't have a lot of software I use, too
<kdefrysk> kevman, like ?
<unkn0wn> hi
<klaus77> intelikey: thanks , i'll examine that
<kevman> Whoops, found that.
<unkn0wn> i have a problem with wine installation....
<kevman> But its missing Audacious
<Dr_willis> You mean the Kubuntu/ubuntu repositories :)
<unkn0wn> anyone can help me ?
<kevman> Yeah
<intelikey> klaus77 man fstab
<Dr_willis> unkn0wn,  and the problem, is?
<unkn0wn> i install using shell
<unkn0wn> apply apt's
<unkn0wn> and run
<trappist> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<intelikey> klaus77 some file system need and/or accept special options.
<unkn0wn> apt-get wine
<unkn0wn> w8 w8
* Dr_willis w8's
<unkn0wn> sry
<unkn0wn> apt-get update
<Kyral> Audacious
<unkn0wn> it works fine
<trappist> unkn0wn: you're allowed to put *several* words on a line
<Dr_willis> its... 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<Kyral> you mean the fork from Beep Media Player?
<kevman> Yeah
<klaus77> intelikey: I know how to edit fstab. Nevertheless I think that kubuntu has more advanced ways to do things like making partitions and removable drives available to users
<Kyral> Might still be called Beep Media Player
<kdefrysk> audacious : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202430
<Kyral> but I use Arch nowadays :D
<Kyral> (And AmaroK :P)
* trappist ponders writing a nice fstab generator
<unkn0wn> the error is : E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<londo4> angyv---; autput: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32788/
<kdefrysk> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<klaus77> intelikey: I have upgraded from breezy to dapper to edgy and I suspect I miss some default new and cool settings
<kevman> I like xmms. Xmms ownz, until it crashes
<Kyral> trappist: Just grab the code that does it in almost EVERY Installer :P
<Dr_willis> I was unable to get xmms2 working last night.
<kdefrysk> amarok and/or beep-media-player
<Kyral> mpg321 :P
<trappist> Kyral: I mean one that just adds stuff that's missing from an existing fstab
<kdefrysk> Kyral, cli-noise
<unkn0wn> anyone...
<unkn0wn> i cant install it...
<h3sp4wn> moc (executable is mocp) is a fine mp3 player
<Bubba_Gump> amarok seems to be the best i've tried so far :)
<unkn0wn> always the same E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<intelikey> klaus77 blkid's
<Dr_willis> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<trappist> unkn0wn: you have to enable the universe repository
<intelikey> edgy is defaulting to using blkid rather than device addressing.
<Dr_willis> unkn0wn,  you may need to set up the repositories to include universe.
<unkn0wn> and how do i do that...
<Bubba_Gump> what's the most comprehensive lyric script for amaroK?
<kdefrysk> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<trappist> !universe | unkn0wn
<ubotu> unkn0wn: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<unkn0wn> tnx...
<unkn0wn> i hope i will find my way there :D
<klaus77> intelikey: I configured my fstab to have uuids instead of dev, but mounting by using the GDI is a pain
<intelikey> klaus77 get someone with a clean install of edgy to pastebin their fstab  so you can get the feel for it.
<kevman> Peace out
<intelikey> klaus77 k
<Bubba_Gump> GDI..? i always preferred the Brotherhood of NOD
<Bubba_Gump> :D
<mefisto_> I'm trying to get TV out to work on my ATI video card. I normally use the default ati driver, but it displays garbage on my TV. I tried installing the fglrx driver with synaptic and the TV out is working fine, but my primary monitor's colours are all out, way too bright and washed out, and I can't adjust colours to get to anything close to the previous driver's look. Any suggestions?
<klaus77> Bubba_Gump: GDI is better :)
<kdefrysk> klaus77, my fstab (from a clean install) http://pastebin.com/828266
<Bubba_Gump> heh :)
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<klaus77> kdefrysk: thanks a lot!!
<intelikey> mefisto_ there is a gama setting in kde
<intelikey> !gamma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !gama
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gama - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mefisto_> intelikey: yes I've tried that, but turning it down as dark as possible is still way too bright
<intelikey> no infonode on it but i have seen posts about it.
<intelikey> yeah this monitor runs at bright = 0 contrast = 50 most of the time....
<londo4> I can`t get sound on my kubuntu 6.06, any one knows what to do?
<intelikey> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<intelikey> is a /boot/map file important to lilo ?
<intelikey> i know it makes a new one when you run it... but couldn't i just rm them  or will that affect the boot process ?
<|nightrid3r|> intelikey: if you rm the map it will fux0r your boot
<intelikey> like this ?  tty24 [root@~]  rm -R /boot
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~] 
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> lets see if it boots properly or not.   brb.
<|nightrid3r|> intelikey: guess where your kernel goes
<intelikey> |nightrid3r| not in /boot  :)
<josh_> how do i log into the gui as root?
<intelikey> and the answer is "it boots fine without a map file."
<Dr_willis> josh_,  better question - why do you need to.
<josh_> thats the one thing i haven't managed to figure out yet... :(
<Dr_willis> josh_,  direct logging in as root with kdm is disabled.
<Dr_willis> of coruse direct logging in as root is disabled also.
<josh_> yeah... i want to know where to enable it at
<dragonfly7> Does anyone know how to force firfox and gaim to use system fonts in their menus, etc?
<Dr_willis> the kdm config file josh_
<|nightrid3r|> intelikey: sorry translation problem (map is dutch for folder) :)
<josh_> thats what i thought but it didn't work...
<Dr_willis> josh_,  restart the kdm service after edting that file
<intelikey> josh_ you'd have to either edit the kdm settings or use another gui login tool  you could   sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop  ; sudo -i startx
<josh_> the comp has been retarted several times since i had changed the config file
<intelikey> |nightrid3r| ah   english dir == map dutch
<intelikey> got it.
<Dr_willis> i would guess ya missed somthing else in the config then.
<Dr_willis> or just boot to the console and startx as root. :)
<josh_> yeah i think i did miss something
<josh_> hmm..
<Dr_willis> !info mtop
<ubotu> mtop: MySQL terminal based query monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.6-1 (edgy), package size 49 kB, installed size 224 kB
<Dr_willis> !info htop
<ubotu> htop: interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1 (edgy), package size 42 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Dr_willis> aha!
<Dr_willis> that explaines  somthing.. :) i was installing the wrong package
<intelikey> josh_ /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc    AllowRootLogin=false
<gianni0131> ciao
<Dr_willis> also the kdm stuff i think has the default users below 1000 hidden.
<Dr_willis> so you can enter root/user, but you will see no icons for them (if you got icons enabled)
<intelikey> i also like changing    AllowNullPasswd=false
<intelikey> it's all adjustable in that file.
<josh_> that is already set to true
<gianni0131> hi! k3b say me that he doesnt support mp3, when I try to create an audio cd
<josh_> i changed it in my gdm.conf also
<josh_> lets see what happens
<josh_> brb
<josh_> i hope
<josh_> lol
<Dr_willis> why bother...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> gianni0131,  that is covered on the KUBUNTU faq page. :)
<Dr_willis> it tells the exact package to install to enable k3b to burn mp3's
<londo4> <ubutu> output:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32795/
<intelikey> josh_ there is a kdm.config there too.....    oh already gone.
<Dr_willis> and some other mp3 related packages for other programs as well
<Dr_willis> !find syngery
<Dark_Vampire> !de
<ubotu> Package/file syngery does not exist in edgy
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Dr_willis> I never can spwll that right
<Dr_willis> !find synegery
<ubotu> Package/file synegery does not exist in edgy
<Dr_willis> !find synegry
<ubotu> Package/file synegry does not exist in edgy
* Dr_willis gives up
<Dr_willis> !find syn
<ubotu> Found: kdebluetooth-irmcsync, kitchensync, ksync, libfile-rsyncp-perl, libpisync0 (and 90 others)
<intelikey> !synergy
<ubotu> synergy: Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 593 kB, installed size 1460 kB
<Dr_willis> Bah! that cant be right! :P
<Dr_willis> SY-Nergy!
<Dr_willis> i ssh -X'd to a box and ran that.. and had it all confused. :)
<milaks> Hi, where should I post question about some glithes with gtk-qt engine,that is GTK apps look in KDE?
<Dr_willis> my mouse pointer kept jumping around on the initial screen. hehe
<brundy> hello
<brundy> nouveau en linux, je peux avoir de l'aide ?
<Dr_willis> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<josh_> it was the gdm.conf file that was stopping me
<milaks> Hi, where should I post question about some glithes with gtk-qt engine,that is GTK apps look in KDE?
<brundy> merci, thanks
<brundy> #kubuntu-fr
<etetz> hallo???
<etetz> gibt es eine mglichkeit wenn bei linux was gelscht wurde den Urzustand wiederherzustellen, bin erst seit gestern dabei
<unkn0wn> does anyone know a good erm... tutorial for c programming for me :P ?
<unkn0wn> all probably laughing...
<unkn0wn> :P
<|lostbyte|> unkn0wn, Did you try searching google ?
<EightEleven> Hi Unknown, what about finding a nice project on sf.net and trying to contribute?
<unkn0wn> and i googled it :D
<unkn0wn> got GCC
<unkn0wn> ...
<EightEleven> Gcc is a good start. :)
<unkn0wn> i can use Kate for writting, right ?
<unkn0wn> or i need better editor... ?
<EightEleven> Kate should be sufficient.
<EightEleven> I usually prefer Kwrite
<EightEleven> It has syntax highlighting.
<unkn0wn> ok tnx :D
<unkn0wn> C is the basic
<unkn0wn> ?
<unkn0wn> i've noticed there is ... a lot of it in PHP :P
<EightEleven> C is used pretty often.
<Bubba_Gump> i use C
<Bubba_Gump> very relaxing
<Bubba_Gump> :D
<Bubba_Gump> good in a pipe, too
<Dr_willis> comal owns. :)
* Dr_willis has nightmares about fortran
<EightEleven> unkn0wn: Did you program in other languages before?
<intelikey> hey.  what's your openion on "lite-on" brand cd/dvd drives ?
<purpleposeidon> Can you get xmountains to work with kdesktop??
<intelikey> any somebody ?
<purpleposeidon> anybody?
<intelikey> if you have an openion yes.
<Dr_willis> Ive had very very very good luck with Lite-on brans
<intelikey> oh purpleposeidon idk about that Q  sorry.
<intelikey> Dr_willis k ty for the input.
<azzco> How do I find specific channels for different languages?
<Dr_willis> some times you can catch 'other' brands on sale/cheaper. that are just rebranded lite-ons
<Dr_willis> But heck - the cost of optical drives are amazing cheap these days
<Dr_willis> now if the cost of dual-layer media would drop...
<phoneseeker> hello, I would like to install kubuntu on a relatively old PC (already with windows XP, and about 20 Gigs)... Is it ok, or kubuntu is a bad choice?
<azzco> phoneseeker: Shouldn't be a to bad choice if you plan to remove windows.
<azzco> But dual booting might not be a good idea
<phoneseeker> yes, I will reformat the whole HD
<Dr_willis> It should work find.. the HD space may get a little tight. depending in what you are doing.
<Dr_willis> what processor/ram you got?
<phoneseeker> I'm concerned that KDE will be a bit slow
<Dr_willis> compared to XP... i doubt if you will find it slow. :)
<Dr_willis> you can always install other window managers later if you want.
<phoneseeker> I don't know, the owner is very computer illiterate, and the computer is completely paralysed with viruses
<Parkotron> azzco: What language are you lookinmg for?
<azzco> Parkotron: Swedish got a Keyboard input related question.
<Parkotron> azzco: What' the country code?
<azzco> phoneseeker: You'll probably find kubuntu very satisfying.
<Dr_willis> its best to ask what the user will be doing with the machine....
<azzco> Parkotron: se
<Parkotron> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Dr_willis> basic web surfing/email/so on..  or is he into somthing more specific.
<azzco> THX Parkotron
<kevman> You know that config wizard that's supposed to run everytime a new user starts KDE that sets mouse behaivor, etc? Is there any way to run that manually?
<phoneseeker> I know already, internet, text writing, and some image editing
<phoneseeker> very basic
<phoneseeker> and also music
<Dr_willis> music in what way. :)
<azzco> phoneseeker: Should be very easy to get it running fine with kubuntu but music might be a problem
<phoneseeker> I need to find a replacement for kazaa or whatever
<Dr_willis> and what sort of image editing..
<Dr_willis> kazaa is just a p2p program.. 1000's of alternatives out for that.
<Parkotron> kevman: Good question. I don't know. You can set all those settibgs manually, I know.
<kevman> That's a pain.
<phoneseeker> just putting pictures into a page, with decoration (for birthday cards, etc)
<phoneseeker> I think openoffice will take care of that, if it runs smoothly, otherwise koffice
<Dr_willis> phoneseeker,  ive not noticed any 'greeting card' type programs out for linux.  but wine may be able to run his windows pograms that do that.
<Dr_willis> I perfer abiword for my lite word processing needs. :)
<phoneseeker> I looked at the greeting card application, and it looks rather difficult to handle, I think I prefer to teach the user opeoffice or something like that
<phoneseeker> if abiword works, so much the better, but for greeting cards, I don't know if it's enought
<kevman> Where is the setting to get rid of this "single click to open stuff" crap?
<phoneseeker> anyway, thanks for your input, I'll go ahead with kubuntu then
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<Dr_willis> kevman,   its in the settings somewhere.. under mouse i think
<azzco> kevman: system settings -->mouse & keyboard
<azzco> Should be easy to find ;)
<Onofrio> by all see later..
<kevman> I'm blind, I guess.
<azzco> kevman: wich kubuntu are you suing? the layout in system settings is changed in edgy
<Dr_willis> I always add that Panel applet - to get to the control-center settings easier.
<Bubba_Gump> kcontrol :)
<Dr_willis> applet(settings) -> perferprials -> mouse
<Dr_willis> I feel that thing should be on the panel by default. :)
<kevman> Edgy, but I found it
<Dr_willis> I perfer 'control center' to 'system settings' :)
<SperMite> anyone using xmms2??
<Dr_willis> i couldent get it to work last night SperMite
<Dr_willis> the  debs i found may be for dapper at this time.. not edgy.. they isntalled.. and seemed to work.. but dident work
<SperMite> I can't get it to work either, when I try to run it doesn't do anything, and when I try to do it in console says  ERROR: Could not create default configfile!!
<Dr_willis> what are you running
<SperMite> dapper
<Dr_willis> xmms            xmms2           xmms2d          xmms2-launcher
<Dr_willis> it seems that one program runs some sort of xmms2 server in the background. and the others controll it..
<esroba> slm
<Bubba_Gump> !dht
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dht - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<esroba> kims varm0131
<Bubba_Gump> does DHT work within KTorrent ?
<Dr_willis> Bubba_Gump,  i think it does.
<Bubba_Gump> any preferences for ports?
<SperMite> hmm well my xmms runs fine, i just installed xmm2 but who knows then
<Dr_willis> my DHT is showing '4 nodes' found on ktorrent
<Bubba_Gump> 124 nodes, 0 tasks
<Dr_willis>  showing '4 nodes, 0 tasks '  whatever that means. :)
<Dr_willis> Ive heard to turn off DHT for private trackers.
<Dr_willis> but not sure what the deal is with it.
<Bubba_Gump> hey ho!
<Alter-Ego> what is dht
<Dr_willis> some sort of way to find other seeds i think
<SperMite> anybody have a demonoid account?
<Bubba_Gump> also, it's a tryptamine :)
<Alter-Ego> anybody use bluefish here ?
<Bubba_Gump> not disimilar to DMT
<Dr_willis> ktorrent has a mouseover/tip on the DHT setting.. but it flashes on/off so fast i cant read it.
<Dr_willis> :)
<ypsila> good bye
<ypsila> and don't forget: #kubuntu-de
<Dr_willis> 'decemtralzed peer exchange'
<|lostbyte|> when i tpe glxgear i get "libgl warning 3d driver clames to not support visual 0x4b" ??/
<SperMite> |lostbyte| what does glxinfo say?
<HooF> 
<|lostbyte|> SperMite, directrendering yes,,
<SperMite> |lostbyte| what kinda card you have?
<klove> hello
<klove> any1 here?
<HooF> 
<klove> i need help
<klove> lol
<SperMite> with what?
<klove> adept manager wont run
<klove> klove@klove-desktop:~$ su
<klove> Password:
<klove> root@klove-desktop:/home/klove# xorgsetup
<klove> bash: xorgsetup: command not found
<klove> root@klove-desktop:/home/klove#
<klove> oops
<klove> says it's already running
<HooF> 
<klove> so loads in safe mode
<matsn> =)
<klove> any1 has any suggestions?
<|lostbyte|> sparrw, intel 82852/855gm
<klove> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<SperMite> 3.01 gigs down, 7 more gigs to go on azureus = /
<lo2> hey there
<|lostbyte|> SperMite, ^^^
<klove> any1 know how to fix that?
<zorglu_> Please close the other application before using this one. <- seems a good suggestion :)
<XVampireX> klove: safe mode, that's so Windows
<SperMite> |lostbyte| Do you have any errors in your Xorg.0.log?
<stodge> Does anyone know of an app that connects to AOL's AIM and supports a webcam?
<klove> i didn't do it kubuntu did
<klove> says it's in safe mode
<superkirbyartist> A 10 seconds survey for Ebuntu's new name: http://ebuntu.sos-sts.com/poll/
<klove> well read only mode
<SperMite> |lostbyte| and do you have the correct drivers/modules installed, im not to sure about the intel cards ,=/
<klove> i don't have anything started
<matsn> intel + linux is hell..
<|lostbyte|> i have i180 driver installed
<klove> even tried to reboot
<klove> still has that error  when i open adept
<SperMite> |lostbyte| have you done any recent updates or upgrades?
<|lostbyte|> SperMite, Fresh Edgy Install.
<zorglu_> !adept-crash-fix| klove
<ubotu> klove: If Adept crashed on you and you're left with a locked database, try typing this in a terminal (such as Konsole):  "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<zorglu_> try that
<stodge> Damn    `aim_1.5.286-1_i386.deb' is not a debian format archive
<zorglu_> !info aim
<ubotu> Package aim does not exist in any distro I know
<zorglu_> ok :)
<maverick> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<zorglu_> well not the same program, but close name tho :)
<SpySpooKy> hi, how can I install a bin file in Ubuntu?
<SperMite> |lostbyte| hangon still googling
<SpySpooKy> i have downloaded "jdk-1_5_0_09-nb-5_5-linux.bin" from java.sun.com
<stodge> gaim doesn't work with my webcam,
<SpySpooKy> after that i set executive permissions "sudo chmod -x jdk*"
<SpySpooKy> but i can't install ist with "sudo sh jdk*"
<SpySpooKy> *it
<SpySpooKy> error msg:"The launcher "/home/mo/jdk-1_5_0_09-nb-5_5-linux.bin" is not executable for the current user.  Please give execute permission for the current user before attempting to launch the installer."
<SpySpooKy> what should i do?
<cntb> \o seamonkey is not on sudo apt-get install?
<james> i have a cups question anyone game?
<cntb> !seamonkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seamonkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<james> i am running edgy where is the file /etc/cups/cups.d/ports.conf do i need to create it?
<SperMite> |lostbyte| did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<dogofwar> I have wine a question about wine, I installed steam and half-life just fine, but I get no sound
<|lostbyte|> SperMite, Doing..
<james> cups question anyone available?
<dogofwar> I have wine a question about wine, I installed steam and half-life just fine, but I get no sound
<soulrider> dogofwar:  did you search in the wine app database ?
<SperMite> |lostbyte| I've read alot complaints about people upgrading to edgy and video drivers failing with the MGA drivers but haven't seen anything with  i180 driver
<dogofwar> Yes, but I dont see anything about sound issues, evrything else works great
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> i say do this
<soulrider> close all programs that are using sound and try again
<soulrider> maybe restarting alsa might work
<soulrider> but i really dont know
<dogofwar> which audio driver should I use?
<soulrider> alsa i guess
<soulrider> i only got my on board sound card, so im not the best person to ask :P
<dogofwar> kk I'll try that
<dogofwar> same here
<dogofwar> on a laptop
<cntb> \o how to add help pages to kde? default is very poor !! unix  man pages only !! I wanted recently to ask help pages in kde for samba for example
<cntb> anyone about help in kde issues ?
<Alter-Ego> .
<fyrmedic> nothing going on in here?\
<heinkel_111> can someone help me with failing dualscreen?
<heinkel_111> i get dual screen during boot, login, but when the desktop is about to fire up, it switches to singel screen mode
<heinkel_111> i think this is related to something wrong in my system settings panel
<heinkel_111> i cannot save after i have done changes there
<heinkel_111> which files are affected?
<fyrmedic> I tried dual screen but couldn't figure it out. It was a disaster....Wish I could help
<heinkel_111> no, mine worked fine for several months
<heinkel_111> i jsut crashed my system badly earlier today
<heinkel_111> and lost a lot of configurations
<fyrmedic> are you using dual video cards or a dual output video card
<khirr> what's the command to copy a file?
<fdoving> khirr: cp.
<fyrmedic> cp
<heinkel_111> dual output  single card
<khirr> cp what what?
<fyrmedic> cp filename location
<fyrmedic> i think
<khirr> ?
<fyrmedic> heinkel_111: thats what I tried to use but it didn't work so well for me
<Vi> How can I install a sound card driver to kubuntu 6.06 lts
<heinkel_111> well, i have had no problem so gar
<heinkel_111> far
<heinkel_111> i believe the problem is with my system settings > monitor panel
<heinkel_111> i cannot make changes to the settings, or rather: i cannot save changes to the settings there
<Vi> I have a problem with sound driver on kubuntu 6.06, who can help me?
<tchize> Nooooo!
<tchize> ok, question, after an install of edgy eft, i select the kernel in grub and i get a "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition" what can i do? :'(
<see-g_> so ... wenn konversation jetzt noch meinem Gefallen entspricht ist der Umstieg von Win auf Linux erstmals komplett gelungen :)
<fdoving> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<see-g_> oh, sorry ;) I just said that if I find to like konversation, me moving from Win to Linux has been completed for the first time...
<Vi> Help, who can help me! I have to install the sound driver on my kubuntu 6.06 lts
<Vi> How can I install the sound driver?
<tchize> i just installed edgy on my computer. At boot time all i get a the blue logo (kubuntu) for about 5 seconds then i get black screen with a blinking cursor. What should i do now??
<scott__> hi
<juanz> hello
<juanz> they know some alternative to amsn?
<LjL> kopete
<juanz>   I need it for cibercafe
<Vi> Please Help,
<Vi> Help
<LjL> i've installed the new unsupported nvidia drivers. now KDM is in the right resolution, but when i log in as my user, it switches to 60Hz. using another user doesn't trigger this (the resolution stays the same as in KDM). where could the settings that determine this be stored?
<tchize> ok, the good new is that i can finally boot
<Vi> sound card installation, I don`t have sound driver installed in kubuntu 6.06 lts
<tchize> the bad news is that i have to wait 10 minutes for the booting process to proceed :s
<Vi> How can install sound card driver ?
<LjL> !sound | Vi
<ubotu> Vi: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<eliphas> hai cyber gods
<cntb> samba installed ! now howto share printer to windows?
<cntb> tchize: how much memory on thta slow booting PC?
<eliphas> install network printers man
<tchize> 1G
<eliphas> but first config the samba or you wont dance
<cntb> what eliphas ? to me?
<tchize> cntb: it's just like if cpu went out for a cigaret pause before bootinh
<cntb> ha you smokin tchize?
<tchize> no
<tchize> so i assume cpu went for a coffee pause then?
<cntb> so..? tchize how much RAM ? memory
<tchize> anyway, it just wait 5 or 10 minutes on a blank screen before starting it's boot process
<tchize> 1 G ram
<cntb> ah
<tchize> dapper was booting in 10 seconds
<cntb> there's gotta be some electrical problem maybe ?
<tchize> cntb: nope it's just the change of kernel that does it
<cntb> did you recently open thwe box?
<tchize> if i swap back to dapper kernel it's working fine
<cntb> try dusting
<khubss1> hi tchize, first of all let me say how do y. do
<cntb> you swapped? have dual boot to dapper ? positive?
<tchize> cntb: nope i have attemped a dapper -> edgy upgrade, but because edgy wasn't able to boot (at tha time the dapper kernel was still available) i followed recommandation to remove dapper an do a clean installer of edgy
<Xal2> Hi
<tchize> so at the time i had the upgrade (with still old dapper kernel around) i was able to boot from dapper kernel , but it was hanging with edgy kernel (not to mention i did not think i should wait 10 minutes before rebooting)
<Xal2> Is there a way to relocate the setup files on a kubuntu live CD?
<khubss1> can some one help me TerraCAM USB Pro with ubuntu,please
<Xal2> Instead of having all the files in the root of the CD, I'd like to have them in /kubuntu.
<tchize> now i have removed dapper, have still problem with edgy but i discovered after 10 minutes, the boot process started, i just had to wait for edgy to "do something"
<vandenoever> is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<LjL> vandenoever: apparently
<AAA1> Hi all, I'm a complete newbie. Is this the right place to ask Kubuntu questions?
<tchize> AAA1 : yes
<AAA1> Thank you, I've recently downloaded and installed Automatix, and ever since that time, Adept says the database is locked and I do my best to close all package type software and it still gives me that message
<vandenoever> does anyone know why the kubuntu version of libqglviewer is so ancient?
<AAA1> any ideas?
<fred_> how do I add repositories?
<Hawkwind> !repos | fred_
<ubotu> fred_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Hawkwind> !automatix | AAA1
<ubotu> AAA1: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<AAA1> oh, thank you. How do I uninstall it?
<overkill22> hi all
<tchize> hi alone :)
<SperMite> anyone know where i can get vmware at?
<Hawkwind> SperMite: vmware.com is a great place to start
<tchize> Spermite: did you try the vmware website? :)
<Hawkwind> SperMite: However, vmware-player is available via apt-get install vmware
<SperMite> yeah i did look there =) but which one do i download?
<tchize> Spermite: the one you paid for i suppose :)
<fyrmedic> what is a good command line editor and where are instructions to use it?
<Xal2> Is there a way to relocate the setup files on a kubuntu live CD?
<tchize> fyrmedic: nano, help is accessbile using ctrl - h
<Xal2> Instead of having all the files in the root of the CD, I'd like to have them in /kubuntu.
<fyrmedic> tchize: thanks
<soulrider> !mp3
<overkill22> hi all!
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<overkill22> someone can help me?
<nickv111> overkill22: Please, do not ask to ask
<overkill22> sorry, i need help for install webcam
<tchize> overkill22: is your webcam recognized under linux?
<slow-motion> n8
<mefisto_> I'm trying to install ati driver following howto @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204910 but I get stuck at the "create .deb packages" stage. After doing ./ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-x86.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper I get an error: permission denied. I'm doing this as root, so I don't understand what the error is about.
<tchize> mefisto_ : readonly file?
<tchize> perhaps :)
<tchize> goodbye all
<phoneseeker> bye all
<Kim^J> Name me a good FTP client.
<blackflag> kasablanca
<overkill22> yes,  linux see my webcam
<overkill22> .
<Xal2> Is there a way to relocate the setup files on a Kubuntu install disk to /kubuntu rather than having everything in the root of the CD?
<Kim^J> Hmm... How do I change my FTP password?
<Kim^J> In a FTP client.
<Xal2> You can't.
<Xal2> That's a serverside thing.
<Kim^J> Xal2: Hmm...
<Kim^J> Ok...
<Xal2> afaik
<Xal2> There's always an exception.
<Kim^J> Then the users have to email if they would like to have their pass changed.
<Xal2> Maybe there is a web interface for FTP accounts.
<Kim^J> Hmm
<Xal2> I'm sure you can do something like that in CPanel, so there must be a simple FTP interface, too.
<zzz_> hi
<ButteBlues> can anyone help me get Warcraft 3: ROC to Install/Play over WINE?
<doGoFWAR> Having trouvle with sound in Half-Life
<doGoFWAR> Anyone wanna help?
<bLaZeD> doGoFWAR, u suning wine or cedega?
<bLaZeD> *using
<bLaZeD> ButteBlues, try #wine or #cedega .....both should be able to help more.
<bLaZeD> doGoFWAR, ^^ also might wanna do that
<doGoFWAR> I'm using wine
<doGoFWAR> Everything but my sound works
<visik7> ButteBlues: remember blizzard bans users that use wine or cedega with its software
#kubuntu 2007-11-14
<juacom99> timri: thanks men
<juacom99> timri: fior been so patient ;)
<juacom99> *for
<timri> juacom99: You're welcome (well, you really solved it yourself :) )
<juacom99> timri: yes XD
<timri> juacom99: By the way: If you prefer to talk in spanish:
<timri> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<juacom99> i know thanks
<juacom99> i'm already there
<juacom99> but noone awnser my quiestion
<timri> juacom99: lol, I'am a bit slow today :)
 * juacom99 trying to find the printer port
<SeicherlBoB> i used to run a shell script - triggered by a hotkey - which shows a kdialog or the systemsettings. now since i updated to gutsy i get an DCOP communication error (couldnt read network connection list). if i press ok, the script goes on and works. my scripts using gtk-Cprograms are all fine. only KDE-scripts (kdialog, systemsettings) are complaining. what happend to my scripts? how can i fix that?
<Roey> hi
<Roey> why do I find Debian-based systems so much easier to administer than wrongly-based ones like Red Hat and Suse?
<Roey> like, what the frick are RH and Novell's problems?
<Roey> they construct these giant elaborate shells around the standard /etc configuration files.
<Roey> GOD
<Roey> can't stand this.;
<timri> SeicherlBoB: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-511300.html
<SeicherlBoB> timri: thanks, i'll check that
<bazhang> Roey: care to join me in #kubuntu-offtopic?
<Roey> sure.
<timri> SeicherlBoB: Iirc I had a similar problem on solaris once, not sure, but I think it was some kdedirs vs kdedir problem (ah, the joys of lecagy cruft :) )
<timri> SeicherlBoB:  *legacy
<juacom99> ups i didn't need the ip and port ;) there's an option for shearing printers with samba :D
<kaminix^> Wow, what's with the massive apt-update? ^^ Usually it's just the FLAC, or just QT, or just something else... now it's like 5 different sets at once ^^
<juacom99> does kubuntu 7.10 have any driver for a epson stylus 3900??
<SeicherlBoB> timri: actually those scripts are triggerd via acpi - so they are run as root. and the rights and ownership for .kde are right for root and user
<timri> SeicherlBoB: Ah, ok. But won't they be using /root/.DCOP* then ?
<SeicherlBoB> timri: there is no .dcop in /root/
<timri> SeicherlBoB: ??? You drop to another user in those scripts? Or am I hallucinating ?
<juacom99> timri: i got a porblem...
<timri> juacom99: :)
<juacom99> timri: kubuntu don't havc the drivers  for my printer :(
<SeicherlBoB> timri: oh great! something made a .kde in my root (/) !
<timri> SeicherlBoB: OMG that's not normal.
<SeicherlBoB> yep
<timri> juacom99:  What printer is that ?
<timri> SeicherlBoB: A ../ to many perhaps? Grasping at straws now...
<SeicherlBoB> timri: i have a /.kde  a /.rnd and a /.qt
<timri> SeicherlBoB: I'am almost expecting /.DCOP* stuff...
<timri> SeicherlBoB:  We are moving rapidly into FUBAR territory
<SeicherlBoB> yep... it says "could not read network connection list. //DCOPserver_xxxx"
<timri> SeicherlBoB: Not since the day I did sudo checkinstall did I see something like this.
<SeicherlBoB> timri: sorry, its "//.DCOPserverxxx
<timri> SeicherlBoB: Or was it sudo fakeroot checkinstall, yep it was :)
<SeicherlBoB> i didnt checkinstall... or fakeroot
<timri> SeicherlBoB: Yeah, I understood, it could not possibly have been the former
<SeicherlBoB> ^
<timri> SeicherlBoB: Well, that is, unless your scripts are using a weird UNC path variant :)
<SeicherlBoB> timri: they worked all fine with feisty
<Downix> I might be doing an office-wide Kubuntu rollout.....
<Downix> the editorial department is liking my Kubuntu desktop and server setup
<SeicherlBoB> timri: any ideas how to fix that?
<timri> SeicherlBoB: The fact that you don't see a /.DCOP* , yet the scripts are obviously creating other stuff in / does not make sense to me
<WaltzingAlong> badabing
<WaltzingAlong> !info kile
<ubotu> kile: KDE Integrated LaTeX Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.9.3-4 (gutsy), package size 1845 kB, installed size 6940 kB
<timri> SeicherlBoB: Have\nt got a clue. It's one of those "should not be possible in the first place" things :(
<SeicherlBoB> timri: hehe... right
<Downix> Has anyone experience in setting up a secured NFS for Kubuntu?
<WaltzingAlong> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<timri> Downix: SeicherlBoB: Honestly I wasnt even aware you could use dcop from root (as it has no running KDE instance to get to)
<SeicherlBoB> timri: i googled and found getXconsole to reach the running Xserver and to show kdialog (or similar)...
<SeicherlBoB> timri: my C-programs with a gtk-GUI are working fine! only the kde-stuff is broken
<timri> SeicherlBoB: Blasphemy!
<SeicherlBoB> timri:  ??
<timri> SeicherlBoB: You saying gtk in #kubuntu :)
<SeicherlBoB> timri: sorry, it was easier to code... should i try qt ? ;)
<timri> SeicherlBoB: Hehe, whatever works for you. Me, I was just today trying wxPython (uses gtk as well)
<timri> SeicherlBoB: But it kinda blew up in my face.
<dak> hey with adept manager how can you have it show "suggeted" packages to be installed like commandline apt ?
<SeicherlBoB> hehe... timri, anyway. should i try to delete the /,kde /.qt and /.rnd ?
<WaltzingAlong> dak: view the details of the package in adept manager
<dak> i do and it dont show suggested
<timri> SeicherlBoB: Well, you'd better mv them instead of rm... but anyway: I havent got a clue as to what happened in the first place, so anything I say is pure guesswork
<dak> ah ok
<dak> im used to command line
<dak> thanks
<SeicherlBoB> timri: ok. thanks mate!! my battery is running low. i gotta go! bye
<dak> anyone switch to debian from ubuntu by just changing your sources.list ?
<timri> SeicherlBoB: good luck
<SeicherlBoB> thanks. bye
<BluesKaj> dak, never heard of it , doubt very much that it will work... lotsa similarities but lotsa diffs too
<BluesKaj> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<surgy> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<timri> Using anything with wxPython I get "TypeError: wx.Window, wx.Sizer, wx.Size, or (w,h) expected for item". Has anyone got a clue as how to remedy this?
<CrazyPoultry> Since installing 7.10 i keep getting an error when trying to close Dolphin   "Unable to save bookmarks in /home/drew/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml" , the error message says "most likley cause by a full HDD" but there is atleast 40gig free on this HDD, if anyone has any ideas on what is causing this help would be greatly appreciated
<Tm_T> CrazyPoultry: owner of this file is...
<timri> CrazyPoultry: what gives ls -l /home/drew/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
<Tm_T> CrazyPoultry: do in konsole: ls -lh /home/drew/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
<Tm_T> timri: you?
<timri> Great minds think alike
<Tm_T> yup
<CrazyPoultry> No such fiile or directory (now i'm confused), sorry still new to linux in general
<leras> i have many problems
<Tm_T> CrazyPoultry: then ls -lh /home/drew/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/
<timri> leras: Then you have come to the right place :)
<leras> i need help
<leras> with kubuntu
<timri> leras: What do you want to know?
<Tm_T> leras: we can't help if you don't tell us what is the problem
 * timri does a sudo aptitude install guidance-paranormal
<dragonath> how do I mount a directory filled with files that make up a dvd movie so I can watch it as a dvd using some media player?
<leras> question 1 i have made a conection with a  usb crypto modem and when i sudo pon
<timri> dragonath: No need if you are using smplayer, just open the folder
<dragonath> ah ok thanks
<CrazyPoultry> Tm_T: "-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.2K 2007-10-22 08:23 /home/drew/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml", was the result of the first one, sorry i missed the . in the kde dir
<leras> i have internet but the web browser cant connect
<leras> konqueror
<Tm_T> CrazyPoultry: there, its not owned by you
<Tm_T> CrazyPoultry: used sudo with d3lphin?
<timri> CrazyPoultry: Never EVER run 1) run KDE as root 2) run gui apps using sudo
<CrazyPoultry> that i remember i haven't but it is possible
<Tm_T> timri: umm, do I help or do you? :)
<timri> Tm_T: Please, be my guest :)
<Tm_T> timri: well I will be soon busy elsewhere so if you have time... ;)
<pag> leras, does " ping google.com " work?
<timri> Tm_T: I'll be leaving in 12 minutes.... :)
<Tm_T> timri: roger
<jpatrick> CrazyPoultry: "sudo chown drew:drew /home/drew/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml"
<Tm_T> jpatrick: oh boy
<timri> :)
<jpatrick> Tm_T: that's what I do :/
 * Daisuke_Laptop kicks the kde svn
<leras> where can i write that (pink
<Daisuke_Laptop> leras: like that?
<pag> leras, alt+f2 -> konsole -> the command given above
<Daisuke_Laptop> ahh...
<Daisuke_Laptop> yes, back to trying to get a working desktop with kde4svn
<Daisuke_Laptop> it hangs on (i think) restoring a session
<CrazyPoultry> jpatrick: done, was it that simple?
<jpatrick> CrazyPoultry: yep
<leras> 64 bytes from eh-in-f99.google.com (72.14.207.99): icmp_seq=1 ttl=247 time=176 m                                  s
<leras> 64 bytes from eh-in-f99.google.com (72.14.207.99): icmp_seq=2 ttl=247 time=179 m                                  s
<jpatrick> (hopefully)
<leras> 64 bytes from eh-in-f99.google.com (72.14.207.99): icmp_seq=3 ttl=247 time=179 m                                  s
<timri> Daisuke_Laptop: If so, you could choose to not let it restore a session, and always use a new one
<leras> 64 bytes from eh-in-f99.google.com (72.14.207.99): icmp_seq=4 ttl=247 time=181 m                                  s
<pag> leras, no need to paste here..
<leras> 64 bytes from eh-in-f99.google.com (72.14.207.99): icmp_seq=5 ttl=247 time=179 m                                  s
<leras> 64 bytes from eh-in-f99.google.com (72.14.207.99): icmp_seq=6 ttl=247 time=180 m                                  s
<jpatrick> !paste > leras
<leras> 64 bytes from eh-in-f99.google.com (72.14.207.99): icmp_seq=7 ttl=247 time=181 m                                  s
<leras> 64 bytes from eh-in-f99.google.com (72.14.207.99): icmp_seq=8 ttl=247 time=177 ms
<CrazyPoultry> thanks for the help guys
<leras> 64 bytes from eh-in-f99.google.com (72.14.207.99): icmp_seq=9 ttl=247 time=179 ms
<jpatrick> CrazyPoultry: don't mention it
<leras> 64 bytes from eh-in-f99.google.com (72.14.207.99): icmp_seq=10 ttl=247 time=181 ms
<timri> Poor soul, probably had no idea how to stop it.
<jpatrick> he'll be back
<Daisuke_Laptop> http://pastebin.ca/773474 < anyone have any ideas?  console output from kde4
<timri> Daisuke: #kde4 ?
<timri> Daisuke_Laptop: : #kde4 ?
<pag> leras, hi again :)
<leras> sorry for the pastge
<leras> sorry for the paste
<pag> leras, did you use knetworkmanager to setup your network?
<leras> no
<leras> because
<Daisuke_Laptop> no not #kde4
<jpatrick> CrazyPoultry: for future always use "kdesudo appname" if you _desperately_ need to run a kde app with sudo
<pag> leras, oh. in that case try disabling it, restarting konqueror and seeing if it'll work then
<leras> the usb modem cannot be found and i followed a tutorial
<timri> Daisuke_Laptop: Then what's up with the .kde4s/ :)
<CrazyPoultry> jpatrick: does that include the updater?
<jpatrick> CrazyPoultry: yes
<leras> network manager doesnot open
<CrazyPoultry> jpatrick: ok ty, just started using linux about 2 months ago still trying to figure out what im doing
<jpatrick> CrazyPoultry: fear not, we all have to start from someplace one day or another
<pag> leras, alt+f2 -> killall knetworkmanager
<leras> ok i have done it
<pag> leras, now restart the konq. and see, if it works, please :)
<leras> whow restart
<leras> i open and close it
<leras> and nothing happens
<leras> i tested 3 times
<leras> nothing
<pag> leras, pages still don't load?
<CrazyPoultry> one other question, could someone point to to a place to look to figure out how to change the color scheme for the actual windows(i really like the black and kinda transparent setup of a certain other os) and would like to have that in kde, i've tried to find it but haen't found anything that is easily undertandable
<leras> yes
<pag> leras, hmm... ok; see, if proxy-settings are correct in konqueror
<leras> ok but i have no proxy
<timri> CrazyPoultry: you might want to search for "kde window decorations" you'll also find quite a few already installed
<CrazyPoultry> timri: ty, wasn't exactly sure what they were called
<pag> leras, hmm... strnage... open Konsole and type in " ps aux | grep knet " is there anything refering to knetworkmanager?
<jpatrick> CrazyPoultry: www.kde-look.org for all the cool themes!
<timri> CrazyPoultry: I dont know about SystemSettings, but in kcontrol there's a whole list of them including a (bad) windows 95 theme ugh!
<leras> ok
<leras> no i think
<CrazyPoultry> jpatick: ty for the site, looks like i'm not gonna get much done here at work today :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> timri: while i am working with the kde4 svn, #kde4 is not going to help me
<timri> Daisuke_Laptop: Ah, ok.
<pag> leras, hmm... I don't know what might be wrong then. sorry.
<leras> ok
 * timri has to go (well, h
<leras> i ll go back to gnome
 * timri had to go 5 mins ago :)
<timri> bye all
<jpatrick> CrazyPoultry: hmm, now you know what I'm like most of the time, err..
<leras> problem 2 adebt manager crash
<leras> its freezing becouse of a brocke package
<CrazyPoultry> ok now i just feel like i'm being a pain, tried to ./configure one of the themes and get this as the next to last line in the term   "configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check", i've seen this before when trrying to ./configure something
<jpatrick> CrazyPoultry: which theme is it?
<CrazyPoultry> WhitelineKwin-0.1
<hydrogen> you ar eprobably msising a few -devel packages
<hydrogen> or build-essential stuff
<jpatrick> CrazyPoultry: install libqt3-mt-dev and kdelibs4-dev for compiling kde stuff
<kocka> Je tu nejaky slovak alebo cech
<jpatrick> !sk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> !info wengophone
<ubotu> wengophone: SIP-based software telephone with video and chat features. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1.dfsg0-4ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6931 kB, installed size 18980 kB
<kocka> so I am a biginer with linux if I download program archived in .gz how can I install it???
<jpatrick> CrazyPoultry: 2 more things 1) do ./configure --prefix=/usr to install to the right place 2) I'll package that theme
<jpatrick> kocka: read the INSTALL file inside it to know how to do it
<kocka> ok thanks
<kocka> I test it
<kocka> byebye
<CrazyPoultry> jpatirck: ok got it now, again ty for the help
<sascha_> short question: the wine file-explorer is empty: http://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fileexplorertx3.png . ideas?
<jpatrick> CrazyPoultry: if you're using konversation you can hit tab to complete nicknames automagically
<kristina> hi, I'm a beginner programmer and I would like a program for linux that allows you to set break points and check the variable status, is there such thing?
<CrazyPoultry> using kopete, havee't tried konversation yet, just seemed easier as i need to have my msn and aim on all day for work
<RurouniJones> kristina: which language?
<kristina> RurouniJones: c
<RurouniJones> Most of the big integrated development environments support breakpoints, variable inspection and step-through. Are you using an IDE at the moment or editing files in a normal editor?
<JohnsonWE> hi - just tried the dist update from feisty to gutsy via adept updater - fetched all ok, but failed during install!!!!  Stuck on step "preparing to configure libice6!  Any idea how to get past this?
<carwash^> sudo apt-get -f install
<WaltzingAlong> !info gdb
<ubotu> gdb: The GNU Debugger. In component main, is optional. Version 6.6.dfsg-1ubuntu7 (gutsy), package size 2458 kB, installed size 5340 kB
<jmichaelx> that freakin gui updater always fails on dist-upgrade. no idea why they continue to tell people to use that method
<carwash^> tends to work
<kristina> RurouniJones: for now I've always used just a text editor
<WaltzingAlong> jmichaelx: not for everyone
<JohnsonWE> Can I just cancel the gui then and run the sudo apt-get -f install at this point?
<WaltzingAlong> JohnsonWE:it could be done;
<mpl> hi
<RurouniJones> kristina: I am not 100% familiar with it (been aages since I did c) but you could use GDB from the commandline
<jmichaelx> WaltzingAlong, it has never failed to fail for me, and that is since breezy and on 3 machines
<mpl> can someone help me i got only "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000" when im trying to open my windows partition
<WaltzingAlong> !info kdevelop | kristina
<ubotu> kristina: kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu2.1 (gutsy), package size 8840 kB, installed size 26992 kB
<WaltzingAlong> mpl: uncheck 'mount as user'
<mpl> how?
<mpl> sudo mount /dev...............
<mpl> ?
<WaltzingAlong> kmenu/system settings/advanced/disks and filesystems
<mpl> ok
<jpatrick> jmichaelx: it worked prefectly for me
<jmichaelx> JohnFlux, yes, you can try that...  you might even have to run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<JohnFlux> meow
<kristina> RurouniJones, WaltzingAlong will look into those, tnx
<jmichaelx> jpatrick, i won't try to say that it does not work sometimes for some people, but its success rate is too low for it to be recommended, but that is just my opinion
<jmichaelx> i was hoping that with the updates that came down today some issues i have been having on my laptop would be corrected, but they weren't
<jmichaelx> JohnsonWE, have you been able to get your upgrade going again?
<mpl> WaltzingAlong: http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/5241/bildschirmphoto1qy9.png
<JohnsonWE> trying now - just ran sudo dpkg --configure -a
<JohnsonWE> now running sudo apt-get -f install
<jmichaelx> ok
<WaltzingAlong> mpl: or right mouse click on the device icon in konqueror media:/  and then mounting tab
<JohnsonWE> Doesn't look like that last step really did anything (man says it just fixes a broken install).  How do I kick off the full upgrade again?  Should I just try the adept route again?
<jmichaelx> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<JohnsonWE> cat /etc/issue still shows Ubuntu 7.04
<WaltzingAlong> appears that 'for example' was not translated huh ;)
<jmichaelx> your upgrade is probably far from complete
<JohnsonWE> OK - trying that now.
<WaltzingAlong> JohnsonWE: then after those two, sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<altctrl> hello gurus i got a question
<mpl> WaltzingAlong: http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/7885/bildschirmphoto2xm3.png
<JohnsonWE> OK - We're running again!  Thanks all!
<jmichaelx> rock and roll
<altctrl> i have my wifi router set to wap. Now every time I connect i have to type the password for it twice once for the connection then for the wallet
<WaltzingAlong> mpl: uncheck 'mount as user'
<jmichaelx> you may have to do sudo aptitude dist-upgrade again after it runs through this time...
<mpl> have
<WaltzingAlong> mpl: in http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/7885/bildschirmphoto2xm3.png it shows as checked
<altctrl> how can i just connect automatically when i start the computer?
<mpl> now is unchecked
<altctrl> anyone any idea?
<WaltzingAlong> altctrl: then you need it in the /etc/network/interfaces not in knetworkmanager/kwallet
<mpl> but now working restart needed?
<WaltzingAlong> mpl: or try to mount it
<jmichaelx> wireless took a step backwards (for me, at least) in gutsy. i need to take the time soon to blacklist the driver for my wireless card, and compile it myself
<altctrl> what am i supposed to do exactly?
<mpl> ok
<mpl> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /data
<mpl> working
<mpl> but on restart must i again mount?
<jhutchins> altctrl: If you find a howto on ndiswrapper, it will explain how to run the utilities that set it up; it will then be added as a module to your startup.
<WaltzingAlong> mpl: if you want it automatically mounted set that in /etc/fstab or through the gui in kmenu/system settings/advanced/disks and filesystems
<altctrl> ok let me search then
<mpl> kk thx
<WaltzingAlong> altctrl: either manually enter the data in /etc/network/interfaces or use another program to set it
<jhutchins> altctrl: ubuntu has good docs on it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<altctrl> there i snot much about it in interfaces everything inet dhcp
<jhutchins> iwconfig/iwlist
<jmichaelx> altctrl, under the section for your interface, you need to have a line like 'wireless-key <you wpa key>'.... that may not be exact, does anyone know what he needs to add there?
<jhutchins> altctrl: Get the modules loaded, get it associated with an AP using iwconfig or one of the GUI tools, and at that point it's a regular network interface, run dhcp on it or configure manually with ifconfig.
<jhutchins> jmichaelx: Depends on the wireless setup.
<trappist> jmichaelx: it's wireless-key
<trappist> might also want wireless-essid
<WaltzingAlong> wlassistant or other programs may write that for you
<altctrl> ok le tme see these
<methods> anyone have edge screen event issues ?
<jmichaelx> ok
<jmichaelx> ty
<altctrl> only thing inthe intrfaces that i see is
<altctrl> auto wlan0
<altctrl> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<altctrl> nothing in this file about wpa key
<WaltzingAlong> altctrl: you add it
<WaltzingAlong> altctrl: or you would use wpa_supplicant
<BluesKaj> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<altctrl> what is wpa_supplicant?
<WaltzingAlong> altctrl:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo/Kubuntu   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<cloakable> altctrl: It's a program to let you join wireless networks encrypted with WPA
<altctrl> i found something that either wants essid or wep if i write the password here will it help me?
<WaltzingAlong> altctrl: you can manually set the needed data in /etc/network/interfaces; there are plenty of examples such as the ones BluesKaj and i provided
<altctrl> yes they would be great if i can understand them
<WaltzingAlong> altctrl: so which part are you getting stuck?
<altctrl> is hter not a gui where i can jsut write the password in and be done with it?
<WaltzingAlong> maybe wlassistant; maybe wifi-radar
<WaltzingAlong> but any of them would write to /etc/network/interfaces
<altctrl> that's good but i do not know what to write there
<WaltzingAlong> yes and you have not even started
<WaltzingAlong> so start with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<altctrl> and it does conect to an open wifi everytime not to my wife network
<altctrl> i am reading that
<kocka> hello "Type `make' to compile the package." what I should do?? if this is in Install text
<BluesKaj> kocka, "make" , then "make install" or "sudo make install"
<kocka> how what I must do??
<kocka> it is comand ?
<BluesKaj> you have to cd to the foldername in the konsole
<BluesKaj> cd nameofpkg
<emilsedgh> kocka: compiling stuff is not for newbie, what program you want to install?
<VertexOfLife> Anyone know when KDE4 is expected to be final release and how the Kwin-Compiz thing is supposed to be?
<kocka> I want install pidgin
<WaltzingAlong> aptitude install pidgin
<BluesKaj> !KDE4 | VertexOfLife
<ubotu> VertexOfLife: KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<emilsedgh> VertexOfLife: december is planned
<emilsedgh> BluesKaj: adept is better for newcomers, isnt it?
<WaltzingAlong> !info pidgin | kocka
<ubotu> kocka: pidgin: graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 589 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<WaltzingAlong> kocka: sudo aptitude install pidgin should do it
<VertexOfLife> December, huh? Thanks
<BluesKaj> emilsedgh, i suppose, but if he ventures to compile there's always atime to get one's feet wet :)
<kocka> aptitude install pidgin OK I did it and what It is done
<WaltzingAlong> kocka: should have installed pidgin.
<WaltzingAlong> kocka: could have done that through adept manager too
<emilsedgh> BluesKaj: i just mean its better to tell adept instead of CL programs?
<kocka> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "pidgin
<WaltzingAlong> kocka: which release ? feisty? gutsy?
<kocka> it write this
<altctrl> it looks like that i either have knetwork manager or kwlan that includes wpasupplicant?
<WaltzingAlong> !info pidgin (feisty) | kocka
<BluesKaj> emilsedgh, compiling is still amystery to me in some , why some don't generate a configure & make & make install is beyong my scope , but I keep trying anyway  :)
<ubotu> kocka: Package pidgin does not exist in feisty
<WaltzingAlong> !info gaim (feisty) | kocka
<ubotu> kocka: gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta6-1ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1700 kB, installed size 4808 kB
<BluesKaj> beyong=beyond
<altctrl> when i tick kwlan in adept it takes awayknetworkmanager
<emilsedgh> BluesKaj: well, i avoid non-standard programs as i can ;)
<altctrl> is that safe to lose the existing one?
<WaltzingAlong> !info wpa_gui  | altctrl
<ubotu> altctrl: Package wpa_gui does not exist in gutsy
<altctrl> i got the feisty one
<WaltzingAlong> !info wpagui  | altctrl
<ubotu> altctrl: wpagui: GUI for wpa_supplicant. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0+0.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 99 kB, installed size 224 kB
<WaltzingAlong> !info wpagui (feisty) | altctrl
<ubotu> altctrl: wpagui: GUI for wpa_supplicant. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.7-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 98 kB, installed size 224 kB
<BluesKaj> emilsedgh, i wouldn't call them non-std , just adaptive apps that will run on kubuntu
<emilsedgh> I always try packages BluesKaj, i think the only compiled in my machine is kde4, even if the package doesnt exists, i try to create the package
<frederic> Hi all. Hi have a 20 inch and my optimal reso is 1680. When i set this reso, the image is too large... its weird, like expanded.
<kocka> thank you
<altctrl> the wpahowto you linked was not much help mine starts and ai can use the wpa key the probelm is that it doe snot connect automatically after i reboot
<BluesKaj> kde4/svn install is difficult for me to understand . I have yet to see a clear explanation of what svsn really does and how it works. I think it assumes knowledge of the process that I don't have yet fails to clearly explain how
<BluesKaj> the svn site doesn't help , emilsedgh
<WaltzingAlong> altctrl: it needs to be saved in /etc/network/interfaces or /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Sonjaaa> i'm bacbx
<Sonjaaa> back
<emilsedgh> BluesKaj: you tried it?
<altctrl> this is a little more complicatd than it should be, i do have a file called wpasupplicant in etc/network/if-down, post-down pre up and up directories
<BluesKaj> well, emilsedgh yes and no ...dunno what the cmnds are to make svn install kde4 :)
<altctrl> and a wpasupplicant directory with two files
<emilsedgh> BluesKaj: follow this: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4
<emilsedgh> BluesKaj: Step-By-Step
<altctrl> fuctions.sh and ifupdonw.sh
<VertexOfLife> How could I get a USB to work like a LiveCD?
<Dr_willis> VertexOfLife,  clarify that a bit.
<Repsa_Jih> I'm afraid that will not be possible with Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> my usb things do work for me on the livecd.
 * Dr_willis just joined - i may of missed part of this discussion. :)
<VertexOfLife> Dr_willis, like a CD image only possible to boot into a live-cd via USB
<Repsa_Jih> So boot from a USB disk?
<Dr_willis> You want to boot a .iso image thats on a USB drive?
<VertexOfLife> Dr_willis, or something similar. I don;t think an .iso would boot from USB but is there a file format that would boot from USB?
<Dr_willis> VertexOfLife,  ive seen Slax have a feature where you can boot a .iso file from a USB drive. BUT you had to use their special usb-boot cd - it basicially saw the .iso from the initrd (i think) and mounted it then changed / over to the mounted file.
<Dr_willis> its not doable withoug special work in the initred/kernel  I think.
<Dr_willis>  There MAY be ways to do it. but ive not seen any
<VertexOfLife> Dr_willis, cool, thank you. It was ust random curiosity =)
<Dr_willis> Ive seen a USB gizmo that emulated a CDROM as well as a USB HD. :)
<Dr_willis> but we never did figure out how to change the CD part of the gizmo
<Dr_willis> You may be able to open the .iso and copy files over the the usbdevive and get it booting (with some work)
<boguh> hi, when i press meta+tab that window-switcher doesnt appear anymore
<VertexOfLife> Dr_willis, I know it's possible to install the actual OS on a flash drive,
<Dr_willis> the DSL and SLAX and PuppyLinux sites have a lot of info on this.
<Dr_willis> VertexOfLife,  yep. :) thats doable. I got a Little USB Device that boots PuppyLinux
<Dr_willis> But just converting a  live cd to be on a USB drive. has some other problems. little things to watch out for.
<VertexOfLife> Dr_willis, I need to get a PuppyLinux. I thik that will be my fun experience for today. I just push Kubuntu and Ubuntu and everything until it breaks and lean from it. Terminal is the hardest part to learn for me.
<Dr_willis> Terminal is the easyiest part. :) its actually is rather concise. :)
<Dr_willis> You just need to do reading/rembering/thinking.
<Dr_willis> Windows trains you to not think.
<Dr_willis> Look for that 'using bash' book by Oreialy (sp?) its a must read.
<VertexOfLife> Dr_willis, thanks. It's also abailable for free online somewhere too, which is cool.
<Dr_willis> Yea. Not sure how legal those free ones are. :)
<Dr_willis> I tend to watch the bargin bin tables at the bookstores and pick up the older editions
<Dr_willis> Then i give them away to friends.
<Dr_willis> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/  - has some neat info on pendrives
<VertexOfLife> Dr_willis, poor college student :(
<osman47> can someone help me please
<VertexOfLife> Thatsme
<BluesKaj> emilsedgh, well i got as far as "cmakekde" in the install process , but then I got an error saying "cmakekde - command not found"
<Dr_willis> VertexOfLife,  you actually may get some college discounts on the legal 'e-book' editions of the O'reialy stuff.
<pag> !ask | osman47
<ubotu> osman47: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<VertexOfLife> Dr_willis, Really? I'll have to look into that. I am also definitely gettina a new Ubuntu Dell for really cheap. Thanks to my dad's connections
<emilsedgh> BluesKaj: you should copy the contents of the example .bashrc from techbase to your /home/kde-devel/.bashrc
<Dr_willis> I have mixed feelings about DELL's stuff. :) In some ways its still better to build your own linux box.
<VertexOfLife> Dr_willis, I can build desktops but not laptops
<Dr_willis> But they do get better prices on some parts.. BUT then they have deals on identical stuff on the windows machines.. that they dont do with the linux box's
<osman47> so i just start,im kubuntu user and im happy with it but i want somehing like icq so i installed ickle thats icq 4 linux,i installed it with Adept manager and i cant find it under start/applications/internet
<Dr_willis> Watch the dell stuff very carefully. They had identical laptops (linux and windows) only the windows one had more ram/hd - for the SAME price...
<pag> osman47, iirc Kopete handles icq just fine..
<VertexOfLife> Dr_willis, Its 360 GB HDD with 2GB RAM and 2.0 Ghz Intel processor for 599$
<Dr_willis> THEn they try to shove their warrenty/tech support down your throate. :)
<Dr_willis> I want an Asus Eee :P
<VertexOfLife> Dr_willis, My dad is friends with the regional Dell person
<osman47> but i want to watch if someones in invisible mode someone told me that ickle was able to do that
<jakil_> ndicgtk ne veu pas marché sou kubuntu
<pag> osman47, well, the info for that package tells to install ickle-gnome (which doesn't excist afaik)
<pag> osman47, you could try launching ickle via terminal..
<osman47> sry i dont understand german that well
<osman47> whats the command?
<osman47> sry never did that before
<osman47> i mean i dont understand englisch that well
<pag> osman47, open konsole ( alt+f2 -> konsole ) and type: ickle
<osman47> thank u very much my friend
<pag> osman47, and, in case you're intrested: german channel is #kubuntu-de
<osman47> thanks 4 all ure help
<pag> no problem at all :)
<sercik> Hi
<pag> hey sercik :)
<sercik> i'm using compiz in kubuntu
 * Dr_willis hides
<sercik> because i like compiz but i prefer kde on gnome
<sercik> hi pag
 * Dr_willis does admit - he only has a few issues with kde/compiz. :)
<sercik> but emerald is slow so i prefer to use gtk-windows-decorator
<sercik> someone knows how can i change window decorations?
<timri> Dr_willis: Or one whopping big one perhaps ? :)
<VertexOfLife> sercik, I do the same thing, but KDE4 will have a compiz thing by default
<sercik> i have already hearded
<Dr_willis> timri,  major issue i got is 'vncserver' for some reason not getting text input in its 'password' field.
<VertexOfLife> sercik, The biggest annoyance in Compiz/KDE is window-decorator
<sercik> it is possible to install kde 4 on kubuntu?
<VertexOfLife> It's a bit buggy
<VertexOfLife> Yeah
<sercik> yes
<Dr_willis> sercik,  you can change from using emerald to using a kde window decoration, or even the gtk decoration
<Dr_willis> I leared that from the compiz homepage/wiki the other day
<Dr_willis> :)
<sercik> but using gtk-window-decorator --replace it works fine
<VertexOfLife> Go to Adept and install the pacakages. They are still in testing though
<Dr_willis> Theres a kde-window-decorator also
<Dr_willis> !find window-decor
<sercik> Dr_willis: thanks for the info
<Dr_willis> Id never noticed it till i read the wiki :)
<sercik> so i can use my kde themes---
<ubotu> Package/file window-decor does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> !find decorator
<sercik> i will try that
<ubotu> Found: python-decorator
<sercik> but do you know how can i change gtk themes under kde?
<Dr_willis> I dident find the emerald stuff that slow at all. :) but i do have an 8800 video card
<timri> Dr_willis: Try clicking left and right mouse button at the same time (in the password field)
<Dr_willis> sercik,   theres a add on thing that  syncs the gtk/kde themes
<sercik> i think that gtk-window-decorator works better than kde-window-ororatdec
<sercik> Dr_willis: could you explain me a little simpler?
<mohamed__> hii
<timri> mohamed__: hi
<Dr_willis> Theres a add on for kde that makes gtk apps use the kde themes - not sure if it is installed by default these dyas or not.
<timri> Dr_willis: it is
<Dr_willis> or even what its called.
<sercik> ok dr willis
<apparle> how to install helix or rel player
<sercik> but you are talking about another thing
<sercik> this is not i have asked for
<ubuntu> k
<sercik> i want to use gtk decorator under kde
<sercik> but i don't know hot to change decorations
<timri> Dr_willis: Regarding your password field problem, have you tried clicking left and right mouse button at the same time? It's a known problem and already fixed in compiz svn btw.
<Dr_willis> run the gnome control panel applet thing. :)
<Dr_willis> timri,  i will try that next time.
<sercik> uhm! i try
<Dr_willis> I dont bend over backwards for compiz any more. :) i just disable it.
<Dr_willis> Im over my wiggly-windows-addiction
<sercik> someone have an acer 5920??
<apparle> how to install real or helix player
<sercik> apparle: try to run apt-get install realplayer
<Dr_willis> apparle,  i see people asking that quite often.
<Dr_willis> !find realplayer
<Dr_willis> !realplayer
<ubotu> Package/file realplayer does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<timri> ubotu is gettin old :)
<Dr_willis> Realplayer is getting OLD...
<Dr_willis> :P
<ikki_> "P
<ikki_> :P
<VertexOfLife> lol
<apparle> Dr_willis: how to play .rm,vb then
<sercik> how can i manage touchpad in kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> apparle,  i cant rember the last time i ever had to play a .rm or vb file to be honest with ya.
<ikkildp> hello
 * timri thinks Gutsy handles disk IO a lot smoother than Dapper (backing up and IRC at the same time is now actually doable)
<_Shade_> will hardy shipped with kde4 as a standard DE?
<timri> _Shade_: no, 3.5 series
<coreymon77> why wouldnt it be
<coreymon77> kde4 will be out for plenty of time before hardy
<timri> coreymon77: Hardy is an LTS, you dont want something as "fresh" as KDE4 in it ?
<_Shade_> coreymon77: i wouldn't bet though
<hydrogen> coreymon77: because kde4.0 workspace is going to be an eyesore
<hydrogen> it will have parts of kde4 in it, but the desktop will be kde3.5
<timri> Like atm with dolphin
<boguh> hydrogen why eysore?
<_Shade_> hydrogen: you mean hardy will have some kind of "kde4 backports" in it?
<hydrogen> _Shade_: I mean that whiel some apps from kde4 will be availible in hardy, it will still use kde3 by default
<hydrogen> boguh: because plasma is woefully behind
<hydrogen> anyways
<hydrogen> I have class
<timri> _Shade_: At the moment, plans are to at least include oxygen
<vbgunz> kded is always dying... I am always killing it... it's always freezing up the box, always. anybody know why it's always freezing up?
<hydrogen> timri: I sure hope not.
<hydrogen> timri: and that doesn't even make sense
<hydrogen> to just include oxygen
<_Shade_> timri: but you'll have the possibility to install it?
<hydrogen> but oxygen is almost as much of an eyesore as plasma is imo :\
<coreymon77> lde4 is due for mid december
<boguh> i installed kde4 this week and was suprised how unfinished it is
<coreymon77> when is hardy coming out?
<sercik> Hi Admiral_Chicago_
<coreymon77> boguh: its still beta!
<hydrogen> kde4.0 is due out in december
<VertexOfLife> Actually, it's December 11th in a month
<sercik> are you there??
<hydrogen> kde4.0 is not going to be complete though
<coreymon77> boguh: of course its not gonna be complete
<vbgunz> kde mediamanager is not running... I swear there really is no surprise there :(
<timri> hydrogen: As far as I understand (I am not affiliated with kubuntu, just repeating what I heard from them) you have the possibility to  UNinstall it. :)
<hydrogen> timri: I don't understand why it would be installed by default.
<hydrogen> I don't even think it woudl work
<hydrogen> as its a kde4 style
<hydrogen> not a kde3 one
<coreymon77> my guess is that for hady there will atleast be pinary apt packages that you will be able to use to install kde4 and they will be supported
<timri> hydrogen: It's just a theme. Look at how upset the the oxygen team got when someone "ported" part of it to gnome.
<sercik> i have a problem with lume wheel in my laptop
<boguh> an i thought i could have a kde4 desktop in december for christmas...
<coreymon77> boguh: you will be able to
<sercik> volume wheel.. someone can help me?
<coreymon77> boguh: it will be stable by then
<boguh> right now its slow
<VertexOfLife> boguh: you can, KDE4 is out Dec. 11th
<boguh> and these plasmaoid are not working correctly
<timri> coreymon77: "Supported" for how long? Dapper got as far as 3.5.5 and those were officially unsupported
<_Shade_> HUH? stable in december??? well looking at it's current state i dare to doubt
<VertexOfLife> boguh: This is because you are running a beta
<coreymon77> timri: kde4 is a huge release though
<boguh> VertexOfLife i knwo its a beta, but its ony 4 weeks
 * timri thinks it is better to continue this in #kubuntu-offtopic
<VertexOfLife> boguh: True. I haven't played with it a lot yet, but we will see.
<boguh> VertexOfLife hope you are right
<_Shade_> i don't believe it would be stable till then...
<VertexOfLife> _Shade_ definitely not
<coreymon77> _Shade_: not fully stable, nothing is completely stable in its first stable release
<giuseppe2> ciao a tutti
<_Shade_> it's not even USABLE, how can we expect it will be stable
<coreymon77> _Shade_: but stable enough to be usable
<boguh> will there be a fourth beta?
<coreymon77> _Shade_: it will be fine
<VertexOfLife> _Shade_ It's definiely usable on my end, I just haven't tried out plasma yet.
<timri> giuseppe2: hi
<coreymon77> _Shade_: and havent you relealized that when a linux rlated thing says beta, it means BETA
<_Shade_> coreymon77: well i really hope so but there are many buts... i have just built it yesterday and... welll...
<giuseppe2> e laprima volta
<timri> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sercik> giuseppe ciao
<sercik> qui parlano in inglese
<VertexOfLife> I can read italian but not speak it.
 * Dr_willis can eat Italian. but it gives me heartburn.
<Dr_willis> :)
<VertexOfLife> Hahaha
<jpatrick> _Shade_: well if it was prefect, it'll be out by now
<coreymon77> beta means unstable, beta means buggy, if you dont want to deal with that, dont use a beta!
<_Shade_> coreymon77: i didn't expect the release to work as final one, but it's generally a LOTS to do yet... and the time's running
<jpatrick> _Shade_: they know that :)
<VertexOfLife> I have a really stupid question about Konverstation. Is there an easier way to get peoples names rather than typing them out when you're responding to them?
<_Shade_> so i wouldn't be suprosed if it was delayed
<coreymon77> anyways
<coreymon77> i have to go
<coreymon77> class time
<timri> VertexOfLife: Tab
<VertexOfLife> Tab?
<VertexOfLife> Dosen't do anything for me
<timri> VertexOfLife: Type part of the name, press the tab key and it will autocomplete for you, or present a list
<VertexOfLife> timri:
<VertexOfLife> Oh
<VertexOfLife> Cool. Thanks
<timri> VertexOfLife: Plus, if you use tab alone, it re-uses the last name you talked to  (found that out just now :) )
<VertexOfLife> Yay we're all learning.
<_Shade_> timri: lol i didn't know that one as well :)
<_Shade_> timri:
<_Shade_> works :)
<timri> _Shade_: :)
<boguh> _Shade_
<boguh> hmmm, my irssi doenst do so :(
<lg188> hello back
<ardchoille> boguh: I noticed that too
<ardchoille> boguh: That's ok, you can use irssi in screen and not lose your freenode connection when you log out and back in :)
<_Shade_> ey guys i just want to say goodbye to my kubuntu installation... not for long time though :)
<xiven> Hello
<xiven> I need help
<_Shade_> and i wonder one thing
<xiven> I'm tryuing to install something in Konsole
<ardchoille> xiven: With what?
<ardchoille> xiven: What command are you using?
<lg188> _Shade_oh taht poorly
<_Shade_> will the installer detect my linux partition and perform a clean install using it?
<xiven> but, i keep getting  page long list, of errors because the packages are installing alot of hte same stuff...and it wont allow over-write...WTF
<xiven> "sudo apt-get -f install" right now
<_Shade_> lg188: not quite... i just want to reinstall :)
<lg188> _Shade_oh then  i said nothing ..:)
<timri> xiven: Perhaps you could pastbin the errors ?
<_Shade_> so could kubuntu installer use the same partition layout i am using now?
<jakil_> i can acces to my disk ( hal-storage-fixed-monte refused uid 1000 )
<WaltzingAlong> VertexOfLife: start typing the name, then tab; click on the name to send private message
<paceyslack> salve a tutti
<_Shade_> jakil_: i have the same problem...
<boguh> _Shade_ yes
<timri> jakil_: Page 4 and 5: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=d0df15d890ae368e5e512545170b889e&t=473511
<lg188> WaltzingAlonghello
<jakil_> tnx
<timri> _Shade_: You can choose what you want mounted where right in the installer, yes. I use a seperate /home
<timri> brb
<lg188> _Shade_: WaltzingAlong ? is ofline ?
<_Shade_> lg188: how could i know? :)
<lg188> _Shade_: maybe see a leaving message ?
<xiven> http://pastebin.com/m312b9eca
<_Shade_> timri: the point is i have a dual boot box (kubuntu and xp) and they share one drive... previously i had both on a separate disks
<xiven> Not sure why it needs pastebin'd..but ok
<onur_> is kubuntu better than ubuntu?
<_Shade_> lg188: whose leaving message?
<lg188> any body Naruto knowledge ?
<xiven> Kuibuntu is just a different Window Environment
<onur_> yeah i know
<timri> _Shade_: so ? that's not a problem at all. The laptop I'am on now has XP + kubuntu
<onur_> but all the packages are interchangeable with ubuntu?
<_Shade_> onur_: imho kubuntu is a bit behind the gnome version
<lg188> _Shade_: no maybe ther was a leaving messaeg that i did not receive ?
<onur_> _Shade_ : that i heard too
<onur_> but the bundled applications are better: Amarok, Kopete etc
<onur_> i am told
<timri> _Shade_: XP on one partition, then seperate partitions for / /boot /home and swap
<mnm1> onur_: Please try it! It is quite different.
<lg188> any body Naruto knowledge ?
<_Shade_> timri: well i just wanted the installer not to resize the windows partition and just use my existing linux layout.... but if you said it;s not a problem...
<VertexOfLife> I prefer Kubuntu because Ubuntu+Compiz has some issues right now
<xiven> I pastebin'd the errors...anyone got a solution?
<onur_> some others say: Load Ubuntu and pick some applications only from KDE: Like Amarok
<VertexOfLife> Kubuntu+Compiz is perfect for me
<mnm1> onur_: Of course you can take whatever apps you want from either.
<onur_> i am using Ubuntu 7.10 and happy with Compiz :)
<timri> xiven: one second, was not at the computer while you posted them
<VertexOfLife> Compiz breaks openoffice on mine
<xiven> ok
<VertexOfLife> Unless I remove openoffice-gnome
<_Shade_> onur_: i share that opinion as well
<onur_> ah i see... have you tried latest OpenOffice updates?
<_Shade_> lg188: i'm sorry i did not get what you mean
<onur_> _Shade_ : you share which one? Ubuntu plus some KDE?
<mnm1> onur_: Some people don't like to mix them, but only if you are really low on memory is using both qt and GTK a concern.
<VertexOfLife> onur_: Yeah
<lg188> _Shade_: of ?
<VertexOfLife> onur_: but I tried Kubuntu and got gradually more addicted to it
<_Shade_> lg188: i dont get what you meant with the leaving message
<onur_> well i apt-get installed kubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu 7.10 actually :)
<onur_> now i have an interesting mix
 * xiven waits
<mnm1> onur_: I like KDE because it is more beutifully engineered; KParts, ioslaves, etc..  :-)
<_Shade_> onur_: no i don't like installing kde over the gnome box since it makes some mess
<timri> xiven: :) I'am back
<onur_> i can say Kubuntu applications -some of them- are handy, on the other hand GNOME approach to GUIs is more likeable to me, since it is more minimalistic and cute
<lg188> _Shade_: of just forget it , i see in the list he is not at the list so he is away
<VertexOfLife> I also had to use Kubuntu on my Parents computer because Ubuntu HATED that monitor and wouldent fix with it
<timri> xiven: You got some weird problem there. Strange apt-pinning ? Installed packages manually ? Added repos to sources.lst ?
<VertexOfLife> Lubuntu worked perfectly
<onur_> well.. yes it is a bit of a mess now :)
<lg188> VertexOfLife: that sound wierd about that screen ..
<onur_> but i can fix it by couple of arrangements
<Tm_T> onur_: about "minimalistic and cute" http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Odd that ubuntu/kubuntu would differ..
<xiven> I opened up more of the repo lines that were in the sources.list but had been commented out.
<luigi> salve
<luigi> io sono italiano
<Tm_T> !it | luigi
<timri> !it
<ubotu> luigi: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<luigi> ok e scusatemi sono nuovo
<VertexOfLife> lg188: The Monitor/Display Settings in Kubuntu worked better to set the monitor, in Ubuntu they were incredibly fuzzy
<pacman> I just installed a new internal HD...I'm assuming I need to mount it, since it shows up in the BIOS, but I don't see it in Kubuntu?
<timri> xiven: pastebin your sources.lst please
<Tm_T> timri: tsk tsk, so young, so slow ;(
<_Shade_> onur_: i think ubuntu has better admin tools like synaptic, and the updater, but i preffer kde programs
<timri> Tm_T: :) young me ? wha!
<lg188> VertexOfLife: Ohh kk
<VertexOfLife> lg188: It was a relatively Optiquest Q9. Other than that I got Ubuntu working but it was really buggy. Kept using up 100% of the processor when no programs were running.
<onur_> Tm_t: is this KDE??
<Dr_willis> pacman,  you normally partition the disk, then format the partitions, then mount the partitions
<Tm_T> onur_: sure
<icewaterman> how can i have kmail not remember what message it showed last time i checked that folder with an imap account?
<timri> Tm_T: You even used | to pipe it correctly, man I feel bad :)
<VertexOfLife> lg188: Finally, i tried Kubuntu and it worked perfectly
<onur_> _Shade_: Yes i agree with you on that
<lg188> VertexOfLife: heh KDE or Gnome looks like KDE owns
<pacman> ooh, Dr_Willis....I've talked to you in the past....can you PM me?
<lg188> or revers
<Dr_willis> pacman,  i leave for work in 4 min.
<_Shade_> i'd like adept to be improved... that's a pain in kubuntu... I wonder if there's something new in it?
<Tm_T> onur_: _Shade_: just for bit of info, if you like to chat around, #kubuntu-offtopic is good place ;)
<pacman> damn
<Dr_willis> pacman,  use gparted to partition/format the disks. then research 'fstab' to make a proper fstab entry for the disk  and mount it where you want.
<Dr_willis>  If you want a USER to access it. I normally make a directory on the disk and 'chown' it to be owned by the user i want to have access
<_Shade_> Tm_T: but it's still (k)ubuntu relative :)
<Dr_willis> pacman,  :) once ya learn the basics - this all takes about.. 5 min. :P
<Tm_T> _Shade_: but not support ;)
<pacman> I'm going to scrap the old HD, and run off the new one
<Dr_willis> pacman,  why not use both. :) if ya got both installeed.
<timri> xiven: *waiting* :P
<xiven> http://pastebin.com/m13eda1dc
<xiven> There is the sources.list
<Dr_willis> MOVING a os from one HD to another.. is another issue totally
<pacman> it's just 20 GB
<pacman> really
<onur_> Tm_T: Yes i am still not off-topic :D
<Dr_willis> 20gb of extra space. Put your /tmp on it or swap, or just keep it for toying with other os'd
<pacman> I still need to upgrade kubuntu, so I wasn't worried too much about losing 7.04
<Tm_T> onur_: if you are randomly comparing stuff, it is ;)
<juacom99> hi, does anyone knows a dreamweaber
<juacom99> *dreamweaber like application
<_Shade_> Tm_T: no? i thought i'm just keeping his faith on kubuntu :) isn't it a 'support' ? ;)
<juacom99> for php coding??
<Dr_willis> pacman,  it will do no good just sitting on the desk. :)  may as well use it.,
<Tm_T> onur_: also, when here is support noise high, like now, not chatter at all thanks
<pacman> true enough
<Tm_T> _Shade_: pfft
<Dr_willis> pacman,  if you are going to do a clean reinstall.. the installer will handle the formating/partioning
<lg188> http://www.xlrecordings.com/videos/~voodoo/ any body has that bigg pixel things on the movieclip ?
<onur_> _Shade_: well i am using Kubuntu and Ubuntu at the moment... have 2 Gigs memory ;(
<onur_> oops ;)
<timri> xiven: Hmmm.... looks pretty OK to me. Could be a problem in dapper-backports. I will investigate further in 10 minutes, if that's ok with you (have to check on a backup now).
<pacman> I've got to get it detected first, though, right?
<_Shade_> Tm_T: ok i'm sorry it was just a joke...
<xiven> ok
<juacom99> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<onur_> Tm_T: Ok got it no worries ;)
<pacman> or can I just unplug the old drive and install the CD and hope that it works?
<juacom99> anyone know any dreamweaber like php editor??
<Tm_T> onur_: _Shade_: also I like to see you there anyway so feel free to join ;)
<_Shade_> Tm_T: thanks for your invitation :). I will use it gladly :)
<Dr_willis> pacman,  if the bios sees it and 'sudo fdisk -l' shows it.. it is detected
<pacman> okay...lemme see what happens
<_Shade_> i have just bought 64 bit cpu and i am going to test it out... i only heard that there's less of software in the repos
<xiven> How do you access CrossOver Office once you install it?
<_Shade_> there should be an appropriate kmenu entry
<timri> xiven: Iam back
<Pollywog> is kubuntu pronounced "kooboontoo" or as "k ubuntu"?
<timri> xiven: I still dont quite understand it, maybe it's time for kludge-mode :)
<Pollywog> I don't want to look too foolish if I talk about it
<timri> xiven: sudo aptitude clean; sudo aptitude update;sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<bce95> nice
<bce95> i can hear music now on my pc a lot of job to find how it works
<timri> Pollywog: kooBOONtoo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<Pollywog> timri: ty that is what I thought, I seem to recall reading it somewhere
<Pollywog> I don't want to even try to pronounce xubuntu
<timri> Pollywog: Iirc there's a video with Nelson Mandela talking about Ubuntu
<Pollywog> I have seen the Mandela video
<BluesKaj> odd trying to install kde4 with svn ...have cmake installed , but when i get to "cmakekde" the command not found error pops up ,, very strange : http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#kdelibs
<ubuntu> hello
<xiven> hmm
<xiven> I can't find the menu item
<xiven> but I just installed the Deb package
<timri> BluesKaj:
<timri> If you get
<timri>   cmakekde: command not found
<timri> then you have to go manually into the kdesupport directory in ~ and execute the command cmakekde. if this still doesn't work, then something is wrong with your bashrc.
<Pollywog> xiven sometimes I do not see new items until I log out and back in
<petie> does anybody know what do I need to do to get compiz running properly on kubuntu 7.04
<BluesKaj> xiven, type the app name in the konsole to launch it
<petie> ?
 * timri apologizes for flooding 
<Pollywog> and if I still don't see them I use kmenuedit to add them
<xiven> Wait, do I have to install the Individual Windows Program for CrossOver to have it?
<timri> xiven: Ehhh... you installed a deb package from somewhere other than the repo?
<xiven> Yeah I downloaded it
<timri> xiven: That was like... the first thing I asked :)
<Pollywog> timri: why would bashrc affect that?
<timri> Pollywog: ?? sorry I think I lost the thread, pls ignore me
<Pollywog> k
<timri> BluesKaj: You got my copypasta about your kde4 pb ?
<BluesKaj> timri, I just added cmakekde to kde support
<timri> BluesKaj: And I copy-pasted it right back at you LOL
<BluesKaj> timri, what copy and paste are you referring to?
<timri> BluesKaj: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#kdelibs
<BluesKaj> I find the page confuding , the edits are supposed to help ?
<jokerre> sorry what is irc ubuntu ita
<jokerre> ?
<arcade> Hmf.  kubuntu 7.10 seems so less impressive than ubuntu 7.10 :(  First *ubuntu release I've preferred gnome in.  Heck, first time I've preferred that g-thing since 2001.
 * arcade thinks the reason is that compiz was well integrated in ubuntu 7.10 while not in kubuntu. :-(
<ikkildp> hello, people, needed urgent help. Trying to update this new kubuntu installation, but something is wrong with the adept.
<hunter1986> how wrong
<Pollywog> I also had problems with adept so I used apt-get
<ikkildp> can't be sure. there is the update assistant, so I hit the get updates list, then get those, and it crashes.
<Pollywog> when I upgraded feisty to gutsy
<ikkildp> ...well... first, i had to enabled the universe & multiverse repositories... before that, nothing was found...
<ikkildp> ...yeah, that's i'm trying to do, the whole update via adept.
<ikkildp> let me try via apt-get...
<BluesKaj> timri,  when I try the command : cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=$KDEDIR ..error> The source directory "/home/kaj" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt.
<timri> BluesKaj: Dont look at me, I just copypasted it :)
<BluesKaj> toomany little probs ...I'm giving it a rest , the instructions don't work AFAIC ...they aren't clear enuff for me to follow properly
<sparr_w> ever since my upgrade to gutsy, i cannot print.  i get no indication of failure on my end, but the printer never gets the job.  i have tried re-"installing" the printer, and it is visible on the network, but the test page does not print.  help?
<BluesKaj> sparr_w, have you tried running the print wizard in system settings since your upgrade ?
<sparr_w> yes
<sparr_w> i can find and set up the printer again
<sparr_w> and everything looks good, until i try to print a test page
<ikkildp> my bad. i'm helping a buddy to install this, but now i've realized: he just downloaded the dapper kubuntu, so the repositories where pointing to dapper's
<BluesKaj> sparr_w, is the printer listed in "printers"
<BluesKaj> sparr_w, one thing some ppl forget is to reset the driver after running the wizard , before the test page dialog pops up
<sparr_w> BluesKaj: im using the generic PS driver
<BluesKaj> sparr_w, what brand & model printer ?
<Reaff> hello,.. i wanna know what should be in  the file /etc/apt/source.list mines empty'
<acemo> how do i disable something from automatic starting by init.d?
<The_Machine> Reaff, one sec
<BluesKaj> !source-o-matic | Reaff
<trappist> acemo: sudo update-rc.d -f scriptname remove
<Reaff> The_Machine:  okay :)'
<ubotu> Reaff: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<acemo> trappist: thanks
<The_Machine> Reaff, http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=6637
<The_Machine> that is mine
<The_Machine> it has a couple of extras in it
<The_Machine> like mediabuntu
<The_Machine> might as well use the whole thing.
<xiven> This is too fucking funny...way off topic though http://www.adequacy.org/stories/hacker.comments.page.1.html
<Tm_T> !ohmy | xiven
<ubotu> xiven: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Reaff> The_Machine: Thanks so much :)
<Tm_T> xiven: also as you said, offtopic
<The_Machine> interesing.  it doesnt' have the mediabuntu..
<xiven> oops...
<xiven> Here is the real article...its hilarious..God I hope no parents is really this lacking of intelligence...not even AI is this bad. http://www.adequacy.org/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html
<longjohn> i have a dsl connection but no router. do i have to install my modem? if not, how can i find out which is the correct device in /dev/* ? thanks
<BluesKaj> longjohn, hook up your DSL modem and reboot ..kubuntu may recognize it immediately...if not we'll try to help
<sparr_w> BlueDevil: ricoh aficio 3045(?)
<BluesKaj> sparr_w, is the driver listed when you enter the printername in the wizard?
<sparr_w> BluesKaj: no.  similar drivers are, but i dont want them.  thats why i use the generic PS driver
<[ka]killer> hi
<longjohn> thanks BluesKaj ill try that one
<juacom99> mm i think i scrud up my Kubuntu :(
<Pollywog> juacom99: let me guess
<Pollywog> apt-get asked to autoremove packages and you said yes?
<juacom99> Pollywog: go ahead gess
<[ifr0g]> juacom99, your come to the right place :)
<juacom99> i don't know whar's happening
<BluesKaj> autoremove is evil
<Pollywog> why doesn't someone fix that autoremove deal?
<juacom99> but the adept is not working :S
<Pollywog> it got me twice before I figured out why my system would not reboot
<juacom99> it trow me an error every tioem i try to install anithing :S
<juacom99> but befor that
<Pollywog> juacom99: as a last resort you could use apt-get
<Pollywog> just don't reboot until you find the problem and fix it
<juacom99> i get open the adept i got an error msg saing the database is been use
<juacom99> demet i already did before coming in :S
<bmk789> amarok is refusing to load and says "Amarok is taking a long time to load! Perhaps something has gone wrong?"   is this common?
<Pollywog> juacom99: okay then you were fortunate you were able to reboot
<Pollywog> bmk789: I see that now and then
<juacom99> i donw' know what's happening
<BluesKaj> I think autoremove can be defeated (not sure mind you) by doing a database update everyday , especially if you are installing pkgs and compliling rather than using the repos ...also if you are editing files like xorg then autoremove will rest to default status ... correct me someone if I'm wrong and offbase here
<ScorpKing> !aptfix > juacom99
<bmk789> Pollywog: is there an easy fix? i tried removing the config directory
<Pollywog> bmk789: it does this every time you use it?
<Pollywog> I think autoremove can probably be turned off in apt's config
<Pollywog> I will have to find out
<Pollywog> I will do that now
 * Pollywog goes to google
<juacom99> thankss scorpion!!
<BluesKaj> !database
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about database - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<juacom99> is working!!!!!
<BluesKaj> update database : sudo updatedb
<juacom99> ScorpKing: one queiestion, why haṕpend that (the db locking thing??) :S
<shortjohn> BluesKaj i did a reset on the modem but sadly it diddnt work out. i need further help
<shortjohn> please
<BluesKaj> shortjohn, does the ethernet connection show in the panel ?
<JiMMyJaKAzz> waazzaabbii?
<ScorpKing> juacom99: it's fixed now? uhm. i think a program started to install and did not finish or had an error. not sure.
<juacom99> yes thanksss
<JiMMyJaKAzz> question... to download older versions of ubuntu... anyone know a link?
<shortjohn> yes it does. the card is working btw
<wilson_> getting error popup message ´
<JiMMyJaKAzz> I find with 7.01 and older type hardware.. just do not gell.
<juacom99> so if a installer fall it lock the DB :S
<arcade> How do I switch from UTF8 to something sane, like ISO8859-1 ?
<wilson_> getting sudo error message at startup...can anyone help?
<shortjohn> i was able to connect to a friend over network once
<juacom99> ScorpKing: so if a installer fall it lock the DB :S
<BluesKaj> shortjohn, so eth0 is showing as connected ?
<michael__> Hey! Does anyone know how to change KDM themes? I have the manager, but it dosent let me install new themes.
<shortjohn> BluesKaj sir yes sir
<ScorpKing> juacom99: yes, something like that. the DB only gets removed after a successfull install
<BluesKaj> ok, shortjohn,right click on the ethernet icon and choose manual config
<shortjohn> BlueDevil done
<juacom99> mm tha's a big big bug :S
<bmk789> Pollywog: yes its every time i try, ive killed it and tried to restart several times
<[ka]killer> ok im trying to configure xorg.conf so my razer copper head works properly
<juacom99> ScorpKing: mm tha's a big big bug :S
<[ka]killer> i found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3750211 page and tried using those settings, but they do not help
<Pollywog> bmk789: this config that you removed, was it in your home directory?
<ScorpKing> hehe
<[ka]killer> 1 sec going have to reboot
<juacom99> ScorpKing: so it can be fixed :S??
<ScorpKing> no idea.
<bmk789> Pollywog: yse
<bmk789> yes*
<juacom99> that's bad but steel kubuntu rocks :D
<BluesKaj> shortjohn, under "network interfaces" does it show an interface, an IP address, and enabled network device ...or is it blank
<Pollywog> I wonder if it is a problem with codecs.. were you trying to listen to a streamed file?
<Pollywog> to a stream?
<shortjohn> it shows all
<shortjohn> ip adress, active device
<vers> how do install limewire?
<bmk789> Pollywog: no, but i did just create a bunch of OGGs in the music directory thats never been used in amarok before
<Pollywog> apt-get install limewire   ?
<ScorpKing> wilson_: explain the exact error you get
<Pollywog> sudo apt-get
<BluesKaj> route tab , shortjohn ..shows an IP adress ?
<Pollywog> are you sure the ogg files are not corrupted?
<[ka]killer> ok
<bmk789> Pollywog: pretty sure
<[ka]killer> still not working
<slow-motion> hallo
<BluesKaj> gotta go for 10 mins ... BRB
<wilson_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=m4906b70d
<wilson_> Had to paste it to give it to you...
<Pollywog> bmk try starting amarok in a terminal window like konsole and then watch the output there as you try playing a file
<Pollywog> bmk789:  try starting amarok in a terminal window like konsole and then watch the output there as you try playing a file
<bmk789> Pollywog: i have been running it in a terminal it just says "Amarok is taking a long time to load! Perhaps something has gone wrong?"
<Pollywog> ohhhh
<shortjohn> yes BluesKaj 192.168.1.1
<Pollywog> so amarok does not actually start?
<Pollywog> is that the problem?
<bmk789> Pollywog: right
<Pollywog> oh
<[ka]killer> can anyone help me with my mouse problems?
<Pollywog> bmk789: I would uninstall it and then reinstall
<Pollywog> but don't install from a deb in your cache
<Pollywog> fetch a new file
<bmk789> ok
<Pollywog> afk
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> i have some problem to mount my disk hda2
<ubuntu_> i hav lost my grub and i want to reinstall it with the live CD
<ScorpKing> wilson_: that happens when you boot right? can you see something in the logs?
<shortjohn> BluesKaj no it says 0,0,0,0 my fault
<[ka]killer> does anyone else have a razer copperhead mouse?
<wilson_> My apologies...I don´t know how to access the logs unless I get my buddy across the way. It is a pop up window when I boot.
<[ka]killer> humm
<[ka]killer> i might have gotin it
<[ka]killer> never mind...
<ScorpKing> wilson_: where during the boor? after kdm start?
<[ka]killer> rebooting again -_-
<BluesKaj> shortjohn, are you on a LAN or Home network or ?
<ScorpKing> boot* heh
<smorg> hey anyone remember the name of the ubuntu restricted extras packages?
<smorg> ah found it
<[ka]killer> ok didnt help
<[ka]killer> anyone at all use a razer copperhead?
<BluesKaj> shortjohn, click on 'configure interface' and type 192.168.1.1 in the box, then enable it
<Eeyore-Jr> i have a broken adept.  what do i need to do to get it repaired?
<smorg> deathadder here... works great :-)
<[ka]killer> reinstall it?
<BluesKaj> adeptfix |Eeyore-Jr
<[ka]killer> so you'll answer him but no help for me T_T
<Eeyore-Jr> no, there is some command, sudo dpkg -something that will get it to command line and give you options to fix
<Eeyore-Jr> but i forget what
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix | Eeyore-Jr
<ubotu> Eeyore-Jr: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<wilson_> yes, after kdm starts and is loaded...I boot into the kde gui and it pops up inside the gui.
<[ka]killer> ok i could really use some help
<ScorpKing> wilson_: go to konsole and type - grep -r KdeSudo /home/you/* - and see what file that command is in.
<BluesKaj> [ka]killer, what's the prob ...you keep asking but don't tell us why
<[ka]killer> i said it the first time i came in
<[ka]killer> and the 2nd time
<[ka]killer> i have a razer copper head
<BluesKaj> i wasn't here
<[ka]killer> the mouse 'works' but not fully
<[ka]killer> it randomly stops working, then acts as if reset
<wilson_> humm...it says, ¨No such file or directory.¨
<ScorpKing> replace /you/ with your username
<wilson_> Oops...thanks...
<[ka]killer> im beginning to think its a hardware problem and not software
<DaSkreech> reset?
<[ka]killer> there is a button on the bottom of the mouse to reset the default settings (2000dpi at 1000hz)
<wilson_> Done.  Now what?
<BluesKaj> [ka]killer, you may have to open the konsole and 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ' to set the mouse parameters , a warning tho  you may change other settings unintentionally
<ScorpKing> wilson_: pastebin the output here.
<ScorpKing> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<[ka]killer> which port should i use?
<[ka]killer> guess i'll try psaux
<[ka]killer> ok restarting x
<wilson_> There was no output, it just gave me a prompt. Checked the home folder, nothing there.
<ScorpKing> oh ok.
<ScorpKing> wilson_: try grep -r kdesudo /home/you/*
<wilson_> Do you want me to do the command line with -v?
<Zawk> has anyone had problems with the Fn keys not being able to adjust brightness after upgrading to Gutsy on a dell inspiron?
<boggystudios> I am trying to install juice, the podcast reciever, but can't seem to find it in the Adept Manager.  Is it available through the repositories or do I have to install it manually?
<ardchoille> !info juice
<ubotu> juice: playlist editor / player frontend. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.03pbuild1 (gutsy), package size 105 kB, installed size 340 kB
<BluesKaj> boggystudios, do you have universe and multiverse enabled (uncommented) in the sources.list
<ardchoille> boggystudios: are you on gutsy?
 * genii sips a coffee
<ardchoille> hi gene_
<ardchoille> hi genii
<ScorpKing> wilson_: anything that will help find it. ;)
<boggystudios> ardchoille: yes I am using gusty
<ScorpKing> hiya genii!
<ardchoille> boggystudios: See what BluesKaj said
<genii> ScorpKing: hi :)
<genii> ScorpKing: no time yet for the splash stuff yet, before ya ask me LOL
 * BluesKaj stays away from the caffeine ...trouble sleeping lately ...sips on juice (speaking of )
<ardchoille> lol
<BluesKaj> hi genii
<BluesKaj> ardchoille, :)
<ScorpKing> genii: hehe. i didn't think youd have time. ;)
<boggystudios> BluesKaj: yes they are enabled
<genii> ScorpKing: Work has been busy etc
<boggystudios> I see the playlist editor / player frontend but that isn't what I need
<ardchoille> boggystudios: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install juice
<BluesKaj> boggystudios, no # in front of any of the repos addresses?
<ScorpKing> that's why i said 'later this week' yesterday. ;) been very busy myself.
<genii> Any pending questions with no answers here?
<[ka]killer> ok
<[ka]killer> im going to stab my computer
<ardchoille> s/stab/fstab/
<[ka]killer> now the gui is failing to load
<Zawk> stabbing computers helps out
<[ka]killer> well
<Zawk> although I find blunt instruments better suited
<[ka]killer> kicking the one im curently on usually does
<[ka]killer> i reconfigured xserv, restarted X and then no gui loaded
<ardchoille> [ka]killer: anything useful in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<genii> more /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<genii> or tail
<BluesKaj> genii, shortjohn was here but his question about enable eth0 was right up yer alley ...I'm still on the learning curve with nwetwork issues ...his modem tells him he's connected buit there's no IP adress in the network interface box ...is it the std 192.168.1.1 ?
<ScorpKing> wilson_: get's this error after logging in from kdm - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44539/ anyone know what that is?
<[ka]killer> one sec
<ScorpKing> he does, not me. ;)
<genii> BluesKaj: dls modem or dialup?
<genii> *dsl
<BluesKaj> dsl
<[ka]killer> permission denied
<ScorpKing> BluesKaj: ifconfig ppp0 ?
<[ka]killer> wont let me open it
<genii> BluesKaj: Ah, Ok. If you have eth0 and some dialup ppp0 deal then it takes default gateway from first device which is usually lan
<BluesKaj> dunno genii
<ardchoille> ScorpKing , wilson_  the only thing I can think of is maybe a stray file in ~/.kde/Autostart ?
<[ka]killer> -bash: /home/john/.xsession-errors; permission denied
<ardchoille> ah hah!
<ScorpKing> BluesKaj: if you use dailup and eth0 is down there wont be internet. close knetworkmanager.
<BluesKaj> [ka]killer, sudo
<genii> Hmm looks like startx was trying to run from sudo or such if permission denied
<[ka]killer> -sudo: /home/john/.xsession-errors; permission denied
<BluesKaj> genii , he's on DSL
<[ka]killer> command not found*
<ardchoille> [ka]killer: that's because you didn't give sudo a command to perform
<[ka]killer> if i try to run say xchat i get "gtk-warning**: cannot open display:
<ScorpKing> BluesKaj: or any other interface than eth* for that matter. knetworkmanager has no dailup support yet.
<genii> BluesKaj: Looks like then some issue of router or modem
<ScorpKing> genii: i don't think so ;)
<BluesKaj> it's not dialup
<BluesKaj> [ka]killer, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<[ka]killer> -_-
<[ka]killer> ive tried that
<[ka]killer> 3 times
<[ka]killer> but i'll try once more
<BluesKaj> in the konsole ?
<[ka]killer> yes, then i restarted X
<[ka]killer> and thats when the problems started
<ScorpKing> ls -l /home/john/.xsession-errors
<BluesKaj> did you setup the mouse driver ?
<wilson_> Can I send you a screenshot?  Did I mention I´m a newbie
<ScorpKing> or maybe /tmp permissions? or a full partition?
<[ka]killer> BluesKaj, yes
<[ka]killer> now its all screwed up
<BluesKaj> fancy mouses , bah!
<genii> [ka]killer: Were you originally getting a login scren, window manager etc then reconfigured the xserver for resolution or tweaking etc? If so the dpkg-reconfigure makes a copy automatically which you can resore
<ScorpKing> wilson_: sure. put it here - http://tinypic.com/index.php
<genii> *restore
<[ka]killer> ls -l /home/john/.xsession-errors gives me :-rw----- 1 john john 5046 2007-11-14 15:58 /home/john/.xsession-errors
<[ka]killer> ok, how do i find which file to restore to
<[ka]killer> and how do i do it
<cmacis> hi all, I've just switched from debian to the new kubuntu and I'm having a few problems.The adept package manager always breaks on the install part of the install.
<[ka]killer> try apt-get
<ScorpKing> or aptitude
<jpatrick> cmacis: sudo apt-get install -f ?
<cmacis> I like gui, is that my only option?
<[ka]killer> cmacis: for install if you know the package, its much easier to use apt-get
<[ka]killer> i only use adept if i dont know what package i need
<ardchoille> [ka]killer: Are any files in your home owned by root?
<[ka]killer> dont think so
<ardchoille> [ka]killer: find /home/john -user root
<jpatrick> [ka]killer: tried apt:/ in konq?
<[ka]killer> um.. ok a crap load
<ardchoille> [ka]killer: Thought so
<[ka]killer> if i could open konq =/
<cmacis> Silly question: is my user on the sudoers list by default?
<[ka]killer> i am the root on this box
<genii> [ka]killer: It makes a copy in the same dir that xorg.conf is, that is:   /etc/X11 directory. I believe they are backed up by date or so. Anyhow you can cd /etc/X11    and then ls xorg.conf*  and then try to decide which to restore or seems the latest
<[ka]killer> so it shouldnt be a problem
<jpatrick> cmacis: yes, if it's the one you added when you installed kubuntu
<[ka]killer> found it
<cmacis> thanks.
<ScorpKing> [ka]killer: sudo chown john:john -R /home/john/
<wilson_> ScorpKing; http://i8.tinypic.com/7yqf6s3.png
<genii> [ka]killer: Which you would do something like: sudo cp xorg.conf.whatever xorg.conf
<[ka]killer> i'll go with the first one =P
<ScorpKing> hehe
<[ka]killer> how do i restore that file?
<genii> then you can try to restart kdm
<genii> [ka]killer: Which you would do something like: sudo cp xorg.conf.whatever xorg.conf
<genii> ^
<cmacis> and my other problem is that my maximum resolution is 800x600. Big problem.
<[ka]killer> ok now restart?
<[ka]killer> nv or ati card?
<genii> [ka]killer: No, just: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<ScorpKing> wilson_: what is in .kde/Autostart?
<ardchoille> [ka]killer: rarely do you need to reboot in Linux
<[ka]killer> that did it
 * genii hands ardchoille a beverage of his choice
<[ka]killer> yah normally to restart x i just ctrl+atl+backspace
<[ka]killer> thanks for the help
<ardchoille> genii: :)
<[ka]killer> be back on that box in a min
<genii> ctrl-alt-backspace only works if X is already running :)
<ardchoille> And is not a clean way to restart x anyway
<genii> Yup
<ScorpKing> when i log out from kde or any other WM kdm does not restart. i have to restart it from tty everytime i log out.
<genii> Well, gdm/kdm is not so horrible. but wm open with bunches of apps open is not great to do
<wilson_> ScorpKing: .directory
<[ka]killer> k
<[ka]killer> back now =P
<[ka]killer> and for my mouse i think im just going to go with that the mouse is dieing and get a new one
<ScorpKing> wilson_: hmm.. i wonder what program is doing that. :(
<[ka]killer> it is going on 4 years old now
<[ka]killer> and it has been abused >.> alot
<ardchoille> [ka]killer: maybe time to replace it
<[ka]killer> yah
<[ka]killer> thats what im starting to think
<wilson_> ScorpKing: Good question. I´m going to have to log off and get some other work done, appreciate the help.
 * [ka]killer starts looking for a new mouse on newegg
<ardchoille> fwiw, sudo/kdesudo are great, but sometimes launching an admin ap from the kmenu can change ownerships of $HOME/* files
<Aoshi> I need help
<ScorpKing> wilson_: i't out of ideas. look on google when you have time.
<[ka]killer> who makes good mice?
<cmacis> how do I get the package information within apt-get? Specifically I want java working within firefox
<ScorpKing> i'm*
<[ka]killer> Aoshi: what might your problem be?
<Aoshi> my kubuntu don't recognize my graphics drivers
<wilson_> ScorpKing: Will do...
<ardchoille> [ka]killer: Logitech
<[ka]killer> k
<Aoshi> I'm not sure that it's said like this
<[ka]killer> Aoshi, NV driver installed?
<Aoshi> yes
<[ka]killer> humm
<[ka]killer> restricted device enabled?
<ardchoille> Aoshi: ati? nvidia?
<Aoshi> Nvidia
<ardchoille> !nvidia | Aoshi
<ubotu> Aoshi: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Aoshi> the drivers were working well, but now I have a 640x480 resolution
<ardchoille> Aoshi: Did you install the drivers manually?
<Aoshi> with adept
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<genii> Aoshi: See if you have any other available resolutions by: ctrl-alt  then the + or - on the keypad (not the ones on main keyboard) If you have more than 640x480 it will cycle all available resolutions you may use
<Zawk> Alright, so I restarted after installing some things that were recommended on a bug report. I can adjust the brightness while the Kubuntu loading-screen is up. But after I get into the desktop, I can't adjust brightness anymore.
<Aoshi> it don't do nothing
<genii> Aoshi: Ok then there are no other resolutions it knows about from either xorg.conf or the video overlay the driver is supposed to provide.
<kak[doctor]> i'll sort this out when i get home
<genii> Aoshi: Did you install the nvidia driver and not yet reboot? I had this with a 7600GT, it would not show the other resolutions directly after installing the driver, only after first reboot (since it's a kernel type driver)
<Aoshi> I reboot a lot of times
<genii> Aoshi: from konsole if you type:   cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep nv             does it show a line which has nv or nvidia, if so which one
<Aoshi> the response is
<Aoshi> driver nv
<Aoshi> driver "nv"
<Aoshi> sorry
<genii> So it's using the stock xorg one and not the restricted
<genii> Aoshi: Open that file by alt-f2 then kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf       go to the place it has "nv" and replace it with "nvidia" then save the file. Logout of window manager and then restart kdm with ctrl-alt-backspace. Login again and see if you can change resolutions
<genii> Work, AFK a few
<dragonath> so if I push the version upgrade button in adept, what will happen?
<ardchoille> It should upgrade
<dragonath> to gutsy?
<ardchoille> To the next official release
<dragonath> hmm, might as well try
<Aoshi> it doesn't work
<dragonath> I noticed yes
<Aoshi> bye
<dragonath> Aoshi: mm you mean the version upgrade thing from the adept manager doesn't work?
<KittenOfWar> Hey all, my wife's PC has a "Home" button, I'm wanting to bind it to open her Local Storage (media) folder in Dolphin, how do  I go about doing this?
<dragonath> mm if you figure out what command starts dolphin in the local storage folder, then you can make a new entry to the k menu thing and set a key there to bind it
<ScorpKing> KittenOfWar: open that Home file in kate
<KittenOfWar> Which home file?
<ScorpKing> KittenOfWar: Desktop/Home or Desktop/Home.desktop
<ScorpKing> do it from kate
<cmacis> hmm, that didn't work. Anyone know how to set up the unichrome graphics card.
<KittenOfWar> ScorpKing: What would I be editing in kate?
<ScorpKing> KittenOfWar: go to konsole
<KittenOfWar> ok
<ScorpKing> KittenOfWar: type kate Desktop/Home
<genii> back
<KittenOfWar> I'm there.
<ScorpKing> KittenOfWar: look for URL=
<ScorpKing> and change it to URL=media:/
<KittenOfWar> Its blank?
<cmacis> I tried selecting the openchrome driver as it recommended, but it doesn't seem to work.
<ScorpKing> KittenOfWar: is the file empty?
<KittenOfWar> Yes.
<genii> Aoshi: You replaced the driver name with nvidia instead of nv, logged out, restarted the login manager etc? And still only 640x480 is available etc ?
<ScorpKing> close it
 * genii sips a coffee
<ScorpKing> KittenOfWar: try kate Desktop/Home.desktop
<ScorpKing> from konsole
<boguh> ScorpKing im having no Home on my Desktop as well
<KittenOfWar> I've managed to get the home button to open Dolphin, but it just goes to her home directory
<ScorpKing> KittenOfWar: where is this button?
<KittenOfWar> on her keyboard
<ScorpKing> oh ok. hehe.
<ScorpKing> then say so :P
<KittenOfWar> Sorry :)
<KittenOfWar> I've added a new Command to KDE Menu Editor
<ScorpKing> for that button?
<KittenOfWar> What command would I use to get Dolph3n to open to system:/media
<KittenOfWar> One second.
<ScorpKing> what is the command you used?
<KittenOfWar> XF86WWW
<ScorpKing> huh?
<slow-motion> n8
<KittenOfWar> the command at this point run by the XF86WWW button is dolphin
<KittenOfWar> but it defaults  to the /home folder
<ScorpKing> i don't understand. :(
<KittenOfWar> Ah
<ScorpKing> is that the full command?
<genii> Is Aoshi still here? Their name is doing tab-completion....
<KittenOfWar> Ok,  opening Dolphin goes to your home folder, you can choose Storage Media on the left, taking you to your partitions/external media, I'm wanting a command that opens dolphin directly to the system:/media folder
<BluesKaj> KittenOfWar, system menu/storage media
<KittenOfWar> BluesKaj: I've got a "media" key on the keyboard I'm attempting to bind :)
<boguh> KittenOfWar : dolphin system:/media
<boguh> thats the command to run
<KittenOfWar> boguh: that's simple enough :D  thanks.
<ScorpKing> :) ty boguh
<dragonath> !compix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dragonath> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<KittenOfWar> boguh: works like a champ, thank you.
<cmacis> !openchrome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openchrome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> Aoshi: In case you are here but just not at your computer right now (and since i need to leave in a few minutes from work):  from konsole, :     sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg      <- this will not go thru the entire deal of declaring mouse, keyboard etc etc or change the driver you are currently using, only the resolutions.
 * ScorpKing feels lost. maybe it's time for bed..
<boguh> KittenOfWar but i still dont understand how you bind it
<ScorpKing> me neither. :(
<dragonath> you can make a new entry to the k menu thingie
<dragonath> and if I remember correctly you can bind a button to it
<ScorpKing> ah! now i see.
<dragonath> the light is still an oncoming train :)
<genii> Get off the tracks!
 * genii sips his coffee and giggles
<ScorpKing> he binds the XF86WWW button to dolphin and not to dolphin system:/media
<dragonath> (as soon as I get compiz to work)
<DaSkreech> apt-get remove tracks
<ScorpKing> aptitude install bed. nite guys. have fun!
<genii> I find it ironic that you can do: sudo apt-get reomove --purge apt-get
<genii> *remove
<KittenOfWar> ScorpKing: I right clicked K menu, then Menueditor, made a new Item with the command dolphin system:/media  and chose the "Home" keyboard button as the shortcut key.
<KittenOfWar> genii: You should try deleting your / directory, your install will still run :)
<genii> Anyhow, see you fine ppl later, if anyone sees Aoshi pls point them at sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
 * genii deletes KittenOfWar's /proc
<genii> ;)
<KittenOfWar> Evil...
<genii> Ok, really bye
<KittenOfWar> Take her easy
<boguh> anyone tried changing the x modifier mapping in keyboard shortcuts? i want to map esc to caps lock
<cmacis> that didn't work either. I need better than 800x600 resolution.
<KittenOfWar> boguh: any idea how to save a scheme if it's grayed out?
<boguh> KittenOfWar in dolphin or where?
<Search4Lancer> hello, I tried to upgrade via adept, but it stalled during download. I killed the upgrade utility, and now I'm running apt-get upgrade. Correct plan of attack (yes/no)?
<KittenOfWar> boguh: in keyboard shortcuts
<boguh> Yes, because is just read the manual :) press the help button an read the important note and above
<boguh> KittenOfWar you are not allowed to edit the default theme
<KittenOfWar> boguh: I can't create a new either.
<andreas_> Can anyone recomend a os-x like theme?  Having truble finding anything on kde-look.
<Search4Lancer> boguh, if you were directing that to me, reason I ask is because I can't get the upgrade utility back. I can upgrade all the packages through adept, but it doesn't give me the fancy upgrade utility like it did before
<boguh> KittenOfWar change a keybinding then you can
<boguh> Search4Lancer no sry, not to you
 * KittenOfWar smacks his forehead
<MilitantPotat1> hmm
<tigrou_> coucou c'est quoi ça ?
<MilitantPotat1> !es | tigrou_
<ubotu> tigrou_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Search4Lancer> I think that was french
<Search4Lancer> !fr | tigrou_
<ubotu> tigrou_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<MilitantPotat1> I took 3 years of french and can't recognize it... -1 for public schools.
<ardchoille> Portuguese?
<Zawk> well, -es is usually "espania"
<Zawk> so that's my guess :)
<ardchoille> That wasn't Spanish, I know that.
<andreas_> Can anyone recomend a os-x like theme?  Having truble finding anything on kde-look.
<ardchoille> andreas_: apt-get install kwin-baghira
<ardchoille> *sudo
<ardchoille> andreas_: Lok at the last three links here:http://ardchoille42.googlepages.com/
<ardchoille> That's what kwin-baghira will get you
<andreas_> ardchoille Thx
<ardchoille> yw
<The_Machine> Question about dolphin - the view seems to only show Name / Size / Date
<The_Machine> how do i add other details to the view?!
<The_Machine> such as filetype, length, other stuff?
<The_Machine> i don't see any customization
<lider_> hola ..como hago para saber la ip de una persona a la que le estoy enviando archivos  por kopete
<lider_> [18:23] <lider_> e intentado con netstat -no pero nada
<lider_> [18:23] <lider_> me salen otras ip pero no la de la persona
<MilitantPotat1> The_Machine: Tools>D3lphin prefs, view modes on the left, then the details tab, check those boxes
<ardchoille> !es | lider_
<ubotu> lider_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<MilitantPotat1> *configure dolphin after Tools.
<lider_> yeah but es nothing help
<MilitantPotat1> settings i mean, bad day for me.
<ardchoille> lider_: Then post your question here in English
<The_Machine> MilitantPotat1, thanks
<The_Machine> thought there would be more
<The_Machine> :/
<MilitantPotat1> yea, pretty slim pickings.
<The_Machine> at least file type
<The_Machine> i know linux doesn't use file extensions, but still..  there are types :/
<cmacis> is there a up-to-date guide on setting up my unichrome card within gusty?
<MilitantPotat1> Restricted drivers wise?
<MilitantPotat1> Or is your resolution off?
<Pollywog> so update-menu's is gone from gutsy or is that a mistake?
<cmacis> currently it's using the vesa driver with a maximum resolution of 800x600. It suggests I use openchrome but that doesn't work.
<Pollywog> update menus
<MilitantPotat1> What video card do you have Cmacis?
<cmacis> My computer spec says unichrome pro up to 64mb shared graphics
<cmacis> http://www.fujitsu-siemens.co.uk/home/products/notebooks/amilo_l_7320g.html
<Pollywog> I found it it's in the menu package
<MilitantPotat1> !via
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MilitantPotat1> !binary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binary - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<andreas_> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<andreas_> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<ardchoille> andreas_: iirc, there's also http://ubuntu-look.org
<MilitantPotat1> cmacis: have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome?highlight=%28UniChrome%29
<ardchoille> andreas_: nvm, guess I was wrong
<andreas_> I have installed baghira, looks real cool, but cant seem to remember where the theme manager is :p
<vbgunz> where on launchpad do you ask for feature request?
<vbgunz> under bugs?
<andreas_> on screens that is
<cmacis> I was trying that, but it doesn't have instructions for gusty
<ardchoille> andreas_: System Settings > Look & Feel > Appearance
<ardchoille> andreas_: The Style and Window Decorations sections
<stdin> vbgunz: file a but and put "WISH" or "WISHBUG" in the description
<andreas_> ardchollie: is the baghira theme there?  Cant find it
<vbgunz> stdin: file a bug and in the header, but "WISH", correct? is this the way to do it for Kubuntu on Launchpad?
<MilitantPotat1> cmacis: have you enabled restricted drivers?>
<ardchoille> andreas_: If you installed kwin-baghira it should have an entry in both the window decorations and style menus
<andreas_> ardchollie: Thx m8, found it now.
<ardchoille> yw
<cmacis> how do I enable restricted drivers?
<stdin> vbgunz: do you know what package you want a request for?
<ardchoille> andreas_: btw, there are tons of settings.. took me half an hour to sort thru it all
<vbgunz> stdin: not exactly
<vbgunz> stdin: something in regards to how mount works
<lgkan> is there a way to get an output screen during install
<stdin> vbgunz: then just assign it to ubuntu (and let the devs handle assigning it ;)
<ardchoille> stdin: I didn't know you could do that
<vbgunz> ok, I'll try and hopefully something will happen :)
<andreas_> ardchollie: Guess i have som but-scratching to do then:D
<ardchoille> andreas_: hahaha
<lgkan> is there a way to get an output screen during install
<stdin> ardchoille: like bug#1 is assigned to the project "ubuntu" not any package
<ardchoille> stdin: Nice to know
<lgkan> is there a way to get an output screen during install instead of looking at the graphic splash
<ardchoille> !patience | lgkan
<ubotu> lgkan: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<andreas_> ardchollie: While still on topic, do you know an easy_to_setup osx launchbar?
<root_> hiho! I have a problem... I have an empty path file so it seems and my gcc wont compile a simple printf... my system doesnt find the stdio library... i am a total noob so i do not know how to correct this... can anyone help me please?
<stdin> root_: install the package "build-essential"
<AddyK> I want to set Xorg to 640x480 4-bit, how do I do it?
<lgkan> hmmm  was wondering if I was even visible, asked the same question last night with no response
<ardchoille> andreas_: Not that I know of. you could try kooldock (in the repos) or just rearrange stuff on kicker like I did for those screenshots.
<root_> THANK YOU!!
<AddyK> root_  um... you really shouldn't be talking from the root account :/
<andreas_> ardchollie: Okay, thaks. I'll figure it out :)
<stdin> !rootirc
<ubotu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<stdin> ;)
<cmacis> okay, that broke it again
<ardchoille> andreas_: hint: you can right-click on items in the kmenu and it will give you options. you can add some of the mkmeu items to the kicker and then remove the taskbar from kicker, it'll start to look like the OSX dock bar.
<AddyK> Soo anyone know how to set 640x480.4bit ?
<ardchoille> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<AddyK> ardchoille  I'm not really trying to fix it :D I am merely wondering how it is in 16 colors :)
<AddyK> will check though :)
<Pollywog> I understand that gutsy has some new encryption features... do I need to do a clean install to get them?
<vbgunz> is there anyway in fstab to say "dynamic mount point"?
<AddyK> Thanks
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<AddyK> vbgunz  I think KDE does that automatically
<root_> is there a way to make an account whic is not root?
<vbgunz> in fstab, instead of saying /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 etc etc, say e.g., /dev/sda1 "DYNAMIC, YOUPICKANDCHOOSE JUST LET ME SET MY OPTIONS"?
<AddyK> adduser
<AddyK> root_  : adduser
<ardchoille> root_: sudo adduser user_name_here
<Pollywog> root: adduser <newuser>
<Pollywog> sudo
<root_> thank you again
<Pollywog> I always forget the sudo part
<AddyK> Pollywog  if he's on root
<ardchoille> root_: What did you do with the sudo account that was created when you installed?
<Pollywog> but if root you don't need it
<Tm_T> Darth-afk: erm
<Pollywog> root_: sure you installed *ubuntu and not Linspire?  ;)
<root_> i must admit i am running andlinux... but i remembered this KONVERSATION tool from kubuntu. and i really did not know where else to find help at that time of day. i am sorry
<ardchoille> root_: I'd be willing to bet that your distro has its own irc channel
<BluesKaj> root_, a nick change is recommended at once
<stdin> if not, there's always ##linux
<Pollywog> oh yes I found it, I will have to reinstall if I want the new encryption features
<merlett> changed my nick i am not root anymore
<BluesKaj> merlett, good !
<stdin> even though your ident and real name are still "root" :p
<merlett> mhmhm brb
 * BluesKaj shakes his head 
<Pollywog> hmmm shaken baby syndrome
<BluesKaj> lord help us
<merlett> i startet konversation as user merlett now. am i still root?
<Tm_T> nope
<BluesKaj> i mean lord of linux , of course :)
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: me?
<Tm_T> merlett: are you Jesus?
<lgkan> if I use tty1 during install using live 7.10 does sudo work
<BluesKaj> no Tm  not self appointed types
<BluesKaj> :)
<stdin> BluesKaj: then me? ;)
<BluesKaj> where's Linus ?
<stdin> lgkan: sudo always works
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: in California
<stdin> hacking away
<lgkan> even during install?
<BluesKaj> he should be here
<stdin> lgkan: it's a live session, it'll work
<cmacis> argh, that also failed.
<MilitantPotat1> cmacis: did you install the restricted drivers bit?
<lgkan> k, whats the command to view output of the install
<cmacis> I don't understand the restricted drivers bit.
<stdin> probably a mix of grep and less
<Pollywog> yeah it sounds like one is doing a bad thing
<Pollywog> installing restricted stuff
<stdin> lgkan: have a look in /var/log
<MilitantPotat1> cmacis: first install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome 
<cmacis> installed :)
<MilitantPotat1> then run sudo restricted-manager-kde
<MilitantPotat1> make sure the box is checked
<lgkan> I'm a bit rusty with linux commands, been a while, grep>/var/log
<lgkan> ?
<Pollywog> the fbi will drain your pond
<cmacis> box is ticked
<ardchoille> lgkan: less /var/log
<ardchoille> lgkan: less /var/log/*
<MilitantPotat1> then gksu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<maybeway36> kdesu kate
<lgkan> ok, and that will show onscreen while in progress?
<MilitantPotat1> kdesu kate***
<MilitantPotat1> sorry, used to ubuntu.
<cmacis> kdesu?
<maybeway36> yes
<MilitantPotat1> and gnome :(
<ardchoille> lgkan: That will let you page thru the log file (you need a file in /var/log/*)
<maybeway36> gksu would work ,but its probably not installed
<MilitantPotat1> Under the section Device
<cmacis> how is that diferent to sudo?
<lgkan> actually I was hoping for onscreen output in real time, trying to see whats causing my problems
<MilitantPotat1> make sure DRIVER is VIA, not VESA
<Pollywog> cmac it is sudo for graphical apps
<maybeway36> uses root's config files, avoids permission problems with X11 apps
<ardchoille> cmacis: use sudo for cli apps, and use kdesu for gui apps
<maybeway36> yeah
<cmacis> ta, that explains some problems I've had before.
<stdin> !kdesu | ubotu knows all
<ubotu> ubotu knows all: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<cloakable> lol
<maybeway36> (kdesu works in gutsy too, its a link to kdesudo)
<ardchoille> yeah
<cmacis> is that it for changes? Do I restart X now?
<stdin> not kdesu.dist ;)
<maybeway36> yeah
<MilitantPotat1> cmacis: pastebin your xorg.conf
<cmacis> http://pastebin.com/m69df52c3
<MilitantPotat1> here's your resolution problem:         SubSection "Display"                 Modes           "800x600"
<MilitantPotat1> but that looks fine asfar as the via drivers.
<cmacis> right, changed that to 1280x800
<MilitantPotat1> cmacis: lowercase via, not sure if that matters
<cmacis> changed that as well
<BluesKaj> cmacis, have you tried this
<MilitantPotat1> ok, save and restart X, if you can't get into X, do you know how to reconfigure x server?
<cmacis> yep, done it enough times with messing with this blooming card :)
<MilitantPotat1> cmacis: wait for blue though.
<cmacis> yep
<BluesKaj> cmacis,k-menu/system settings/monitor&display/hardware-tab/admin mode/graphics card/configure. Find your card in the list and "apply" , same goes for the monitor, if possible.Click "test". If all is well, logout and back in again
<cmacis> my manufacturer isn't in the list. I've tried the recommended and it doesn't pass the test.
<maybeway36> do vesa
<cmacis> vesa normal is what it's on. VESA generic fails test.
<kenny> How do I add a key to a respository?
<MilitantPotat1> cmacis: are you 100% sure you have xserver-xorg-video-openchrome  installed?
<maybeway36> sudo apt-key add filename
<kenny> thx :)
<cmacis> xserver-xorg-video-openchrome is already the newest version.
<merlett> good bye! and thx to everyone for the fast help
<MilitantPotat1> ok, well give those xorg changes a try
<cmacis> yep. restarting x again.
<MilitantPotat1> cmacis: when you come back try glxinfo | grep direct
<cmacis> probably be back in a few minutes.
<MilitantPotat1> I wish driver makers would get linux support going.
<BluesKaj> i'm surprised his xorg file is so lean ..quite sure he's using nvidia hardware
<BluesKaj> bet he hasn't paid any attn to his monitor driver , just the graphics card
<MilitantPotat1> the laptop model he put up deffinatly uses an openchrome card
<MilitantPotat1> true.
<MilitantPotat1> He said he's having VIA issues, if he's just having resolution problems he's going the wrong route...
<BluesKaj> openchrome is new to me
<MilitantPotat1> Same, I've only done Nvidia and ATI drivers
<Search4Lancer> eep! Adept won't let me enable the recommended updates and pre-released updates - all the boxes are greyed
<MilitantPotat1> Did you run it as root?
<Search4Lancer> it automagically runs as root - hence the password entering whenever you fire it up via the menu
<Search4Lancer> I suspect it might have something to do with my earlier upgrade failure
<cmacis> yep, that didn't work
<nonewmsgs> ok now i umounted my one hd, do i have to change any file or will fsck be OK since i umounted it first
<MilitantPotat1> cmacis: what does glxinfo | grep direct output?
<MilitantPotat1> cmacis: what does "glxinfo | grep direct" output?
<cmacis> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<cmacis> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<MilitantPotat1> lovely :(
<cmacis> brb, trying just to change the resolution.
<cmacis> nope, still stuck on 800x600
<MilitantPotat1> cmacis: try setting the driver to openchrome.  the description in synaptic says: This driver is originally shipped to be loaded as 'via' on xorg.conf, but this package renames it to 'openchrome', so it doesn't conflicts with the other VIA driver already available on Ubuntu.
<Dannilion> Hello. I am having problems connecting to msn messenger on Kopete, aMSN and Pidgin. Other messengers (AIM, Yahoo) work fine, I'm not behind a router, and I've done nothing myself to cause this. Anyone got an idea what it could be?
<MilitantPotat1> cmacis: when you reconfigured xorg, did you select other resolutions or just 800x600?
<cmacis> I changed it to 1280x800, the screen default according to the manufacturer.
<cmacis> trying the openchrome driver again. brb
<Tm_T> ompaul: muh
<ompaul> Tm_T: well here we go
<Tm_T> you go, not we
<ompaul> Tm_T: royal use of the word ;-)
<compilerwriter> Anyone else here running virtualbox so that they can run Quicken and Quickbooks?  If I could just get a really good OS solution to those two!
<cmacis> that didn't work either :(
<Ahmuck> how do i get kubuntu to recognize my usb scanner?
<cmacis> pray
<MilitantPotat1> what does glxinfo | grep direct output?
<Ahmuck> compilerwriter: i run virtualbox.  have you seen ledgersmb?
<cmacis> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<cmacis> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<ignoramus> Noob question: How do i get kubuntu 7.10 to stop asking me to insert the install CD when installing programs?
<MilitantPotat1> :(
<compilerwriter> Ahmuck I have not seen ledgersmb yet?  Is it a quickbooks sort of thing with all the report bells and whistles?
<muskogeerabbit> I don't know if anyone can help or not. I use a Logitech keyboard that has a volume control switch. On UBUNTU it raises and lowers the volume fine. On KUBUNTU the graphic comes up saying that the volume is changing, but nothing happens. Any idea what I need to do to make this work. I can raise and lower the volume with the mouse but not with the keyboard.
<Ahmuck> compilerwriter: you will have to be the judge of that. it is a double entry accounting ledger.  if you want reports, use an "intelligent buisness forecasting" package
<Ahmuck> muskogeerabbit: my logitech keyboard works great
<cmacis> brb
<BluesKaj> muskogeerabbit, what have you tried in system settings/keyboards to fix it ?
<muskogeerabbit> The mute key works, but not the volume switych. I haven't tried anything yet, because I didn't know where to start.
<BluesKaj> Ahmuck, that kind of response is encouraging ,but not very helpful ...what did you do to make it work so well, so we can help muskogeerabbit ?
<MilitantPotat1> How do you make modprobe output a verbose message?
<MilitantPotat1> Cmacis, you should be able to follow the directions on that OpenChrome site, I'm not seeing any commands that wont work in gutsy.
<Ahmuck> BluesKaj: i plugged it in
<BluesKaj> Ahmuck, wow , that really helps
<nonewmsgs> DAMMIT im having the restricted codecs problem again
<cmacis> thanks for the help. I've managed to change the resolution with the vesa driver now.
<muskogeerabbit> This is the way it came up working. Under UBUNTU it works as it should. Under KUBUNTU the graphis indicates change, but the volume doesn't change. Actually this is a Logitech, but it emulates a Mac KB.
<cmacis> right, next problem. How do I get firefox to recognise that java is installed?
<MilitantPotat1> i386 or x64?
<nonewmsgs> i now have 2 computers and both of them have the synaptic ubuntu-restricted-codecs and kubuntu and i reinstalled both sets and they arent working although they were working before
<cmacis> i396
<MilitantPotat1> one second, let me see what I installed
<compilerwriter> Ahmuck did you install virtualbox from the repos or did you install the deb package from virtualbox.org?
<ardchoille> cmacis: did you install the java plugin for firefox?
<ardchoille> !info j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<ubotu> j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin: Java plugin for firefox. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0ubuntu6 (gutsy), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<ardchoille> cmacis: you can do this in a temrinal to search for stuff:  apt-cache search foo (ex. apt-cache search mozilla)
<cmacis>  next laptop definately takes linux into account when choosing it.
<muskogeerabbit> If I put the cursor over the speaker it shows the current volume level. The display that appears when the volume switch is obviously not connected to the same register.
<Minataku> If it's like my sound card, there's two primary volume controls
<Minataku> In my case, one is MASTER and one is PCM
<Minataku> Set one of these to 100%, and manipulate the other
<Ahmuck> compilerwriter: from the repos
<Minataku> I set MASTER to 100% and change PCM, myself
<Ahmuck> BluesKaj: you asked
<cmacis> hmm, firefox says that java isn't installed.
<Ahmuck> BluesKaj: but I am glad you found it helpfull <sarcasm returned>
<BluesKaj> muskogeerabbit, k-menu/system settings/Regionall& Language/Keyboard Layout/Enable keyboard layouts/click on keyboard model ...choose your model , if listed
<renzo> ciao
<Virtual> oi
<BluesKaj> !it | renzo
<ubotu> renzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<compilerwriter> Ahmuck do you have seamless mode installed on your virtualbox
<Virtual> I need help about qemu installation does anybody can help me?
<Virtual> I m from Brazil
<Minataku> Virtual: If you would prefer assistance in your native language, there's a channel for that
<Minataku> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<MilitantPotat1> cmacis:  sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<Tm_T> Aresilek|Videos: hey you
<cmacis> ty
<MilitantPotat1> cmacis: did that work?
<muskogeerabbit> Ok. That will get me started. I guess I will start by seeing what UBUBTU thinks is installed. Thanks for the help.
<nonewmsgs> does kubuntu-restricted-common include libdvdcss2?
<cmacis> militantportal, yep that worked thanks. No more konqueror
<nonewmsgs> i mrean restricted extras
<cmacis> oh, wait. nope that didn't
<cmacis> erm, it's all confused. it says it needs plugins but it's working.
<MilitantPotat1> cmacis: did you restart firefox?
<MilitantPotat1> or have it open when you installed them?
<MilitantPotat1> about:plugins in FF should have this in the Java section http://images.howtoforge.com/images/gutsy_desktop/big/pic41_42.jpg
<cmacis> it was open I think
<MilitantPotat1> that'd be bad :)
<ignoramus> dumb question: How do I alphabetize entries within the KMenu?  I'm pretty sure I saw a setting for that before...
#kubuntu 2007-11-15
<MilitantPotat1> ignoramus: I thought it always alphabetizes it?
<ignoramus> militantpotat1: it did initially, but upon adding apps, some of the menus ("System" in particular) just add the new apps to the top
<MilitantPotat1> oh, right.
<Dragnslcr> Dunno if you can automatically, but you can always reorder the items yourself
<MilitantPotat1> right click K, Menu Editor
<ignoramus> i was gonna say that!
<MilitantPotat1> then drag them to where ya want them
<ignoramus> i'd like to have it done automatically if possible, for when installing new apps
<MilitantPotat1> Like Dragnslcr said, I don't think there's a way to automatically sort them.
<lgkan> hmmm..  install keeps hangin on dell latitude cpx650gt, although the live cd works, has no errors, thot it was the harddrive so its been replaced..  any ideas
<ignoramus> Igkan: not sure if this helps, but when I installed Feisty, install seemed to hang, but i let it go for about half an hour, rebooted, and everything installed fine... seems just the GUI wasn't responding.  Have you tried it?
<lgkan> I thought that was the issue, left it overnight, tried reboot without cd, nothing there
<MilitantPotat1> lgkan: try the alternate CD install
<lgkan> I'm wondering if its having a problem with partition managing
<lgkan> seems thats where it stops responding
<MilitantPotat1> lgkan: you could always manually setup your partitions with gparted
<donsdw> KDE System Settings says my Screen size is 1280 x 1024 which is suppose to be ideal for my monitor.
<donsdw> But the images take up more room than the screen.
<Aoshi> I have a problem with resolution
<ignoramus> donsdw: have you uncommented your resolution in xorg.conf?
<donsdw> If I slide mouse cursor to hidden area that area becomes visible.  Am I clear enough?
<donsdw> I would like to know what is causing this (new) problem.
<lgkan> I'm going to try doing a manual partition creation from the install screen, my choices list /dev/sda "blank type, mount, format, size, used
<donsdw> ignoramus: Yes.  I will look now to be sure.
<ignoramus> donsdw: what does "  xdpyinfo | grep dimension  " tell you?
<lgkan> next line /dev/sda1, ext3 /media/sda1,size looks right, used 2000mb
<donsdw> ignoramus: 1280x1024 pixels
<lgkan> next line /dev/sda5, swap, blank, 764mb used 0mb
<lgkan> should I make any changes
<ignoramus> donsdw: stupid question: are you sure that's your screens dimensions?
<lgkan>  wants me to specify part for root, should that be /dev/sda1
<donsdw> ignoramus: in xorg.conf there is an uncommented line: Modes with the 1024x768 first
<donsdw> ignoramus: hmmmmm.  I want 1024x768, not 1280x1024.
<MilitantPotat1> igkan /dev/sda1 if that's where you're installing too, it needs to be mount point /
<ignoramus> donsdw: aha!
<MilitantPotat1> lgkan: also, depending on your system, it should be flagged bootable.
<donsdw> ignoramus: but 1024x768 is first, why and how does it change to 1280x1024?
<donsdw> ignoramus: When I first start up it is okay.
<ignoramus> donsdw:  when does it change?
<donsdw> I am having another problem.  When I restart, I think that is when it changes.
<ignoramus> donsdw: the order in which resolutions are listed doesn't matter, btw
<ignoramus> donsdw: you'll have to restart X or reboot to notice any changes in xorg.conf
<donsdw>  My other problem is that I am losing my mouse cursor.  I think, but am not sure, that it is related
<donsdw> to KAlarm.
<ignoramus> donsdw: can't help you with the cursor problem :(
<donsdw> ignoramus: I have read to put the one you want first.
<ignoramus> donsdw: it makes no difference... just make sure that your particular resolution is uncommented (no hash mark in front of it)
<donsdw> ignoramus: You helped a lot by showing me my resolution had changed.
<donsdw> ignoramus: It is uncommented:  Modes "1024x768"  "800x600"  etc
<donsdw> ignoramus: But how does it know which one to use?
<ignoramus> donsdw: the resolution(s) listed that you don't want must be commented
<donsdw> ignoramus: Oh, I see what you are saying.  But I have seen it this way often.  However your way should prevent the
<donsdw> switch to an unwanted resolution.
<ignoramus> donsdw: correct.
<ignoramus> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<donsdw> ignoramus: You not only taught me a few things, I think you solved my problem!!!!!!!!  Thanks a lot.
<ignoramus> donsdw: see my xorg.conf here for an example ----> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44559/
<donsdw> ignoramus: <-- not a very accurate nick.  : )
<ignoramus> donsdw: it can be sometimes ;)
<Chase> can anyone help me setup sudo? i want to be able to run my firewall script as root with out needing a password. so far ive put 'smanderson ALL = NOPASSWD: /home/smanderson/FireWall' in /etc/sudoers but im still being asked for a password when i runsudo /home/smanderson/FireWall
<ignoramus> donsdw: you can see i've removed the hash in front of my resolution, leaving the others commented
<ignoramus> Chase: you can use "  sudo su  " temporarily
<ignoramus> Chase: or you can assign root a pwd, and run as root all the time, but this is *not advisable*
<Chase> how can i use "sudo su"? it still is asking me for a password
<donsdw> ignoramus: I'm restarting now.  Will look at your url now also.
<ignoramus> donsdw: ok
<flaccid> !sudo | Chase
<ubotu> Chase: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<flaccid> Chase: you don't. want are you trying to do
<ignoramus> flaccid: that's what I'm trying to tell him
<flaccid> hehe
<ignoramus> chase: IIRC "sudo su" will keep you logged in as superuser for the session
<Tm_T> well
<Tm_T> there's better ways to get that
<flaccid> just use sudo or sudo -i and use kdesu in gui when passwd is set for root.
<donsdw> ignoramus: Your config file looks different than mine.  I'll paste mine in a minute.  I still think you fixed my problem, though.
<Chase> I dont want to be logged in a root. What i am wanting to do it be able to run my iptables script as a normal user using a cron job. I want to be able to type "sudo /home/smanderson/FireWall" and not be prompted for a password
<flaccid> Chase: not possible
<flaccid> sudo is interactive
<Chase> :-( okay i thought i could use the NOPASSWD tag in the sudoers file to make it work
<ignoramus> Chase: you can write a script to run your firewall config at startup.....
<flaccid> Chase: maybe you can. not a good practice but
<flaccid> what you are trying to do is wrong anyway
<flaccid> there is user cron, no need for sudo or whatever
<Chase> okay, i was just looking at the examples on http://www.gratisoft.us/sudo/man/sudoers.html#nopasswd_and_passwd and it seemed to imply it was possible to give a user access to a specific command using the NOPASSWD without opening root privaleges to everyone
<flaccid> ah yep you can do that
<muskogeerabbit> I guess I am going to have to give up on making the KB volume control work. I changed ot to every Logitech model and none had any effect. I just can't understand why it works on UBUBTU and not on KUBUNTU.
<flaccid> so just need to config /etc/sudoers correctly
<ignoramus> chase: this might help??? http://www.ducea.com/2006/06/18/linux-tips-password-usage-in-sudo-passwd-nopasswd/
<Chase> flaccid: ye it was my configuration of the /etc/sudoers i was asking about
<donsdw> ignoramus: I've never used paste before, but if I did it right, my config lines should be in your url.
<ignoramus> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ignoramus> donsdw: i don't see it.  click the link, and paste your own, and post url please
<donsdw> ok
<donsdw> Try 44562
<ignoramus> donsdw: hang on
<Chase> thanks ignoramus the url helped :-)
<ignoramus> chase: no problem- i actually learned something too!
<ignoramus> donsdw: if you press "ctrl-alt-+" or "ctrl-alt-" , does anything happen?
<donsdw> ignoramus: No.
<donsdw> ignoramus: Not that I can tell.  Is it suppose to increase size?
<ignoramus> donsdw: i didn't think so... try pasting the resolutions found in my xorg.conf into yours, and comment/uncomment appropriately
<ignoramus> donsdw: yeah, that used to work in older versions of KDE, but it doesn't work for me, either
<donsdw> ignoramus: Then restart?  Right now I'm not having the size problem.
<ignoramus> donsdw: yeah, you have to restart X for settings in xorg.conf to take place
<donsdw> ignoramus: You saw my config then, right?
<ignoramus> ctrl+alt+bskspc
<ignoramus> donsdw: lemme see
<ignoramus> donsdw: are you clicking on "paste" at the bottom when you're changing pastebin?
<ignoramus> donsdw: i don't see any changes
<Rukus> anyone know of a good 64 bit FTP/FXP program?
<flaccid> krusader
<flaccid> well i thinkn there is 64bit version
<donsdw> ignoramus:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44567/
<ignoramus> rukus: vsftpd
<flaccid> i think he was after client?
<ignoramus> flaccid: *shrugs*
<flaccid> true
<ignoramus> donsdw: you need to keep each resolution on a separate line
<MrBallZ> hi, i don't know if this is the best place for this question, but after upgrading to gutsy , digikam won't connect to my canon powershot sd200, it used to work very well, and now it won't even connect to the camera, its detected but won't connect to download the pics ...
<ignoramus> donsdw: or just paste the single line for your resolution from my xorg.conf, and remove the hash mark
<ignoramus> MrBallz: Can you browse the camera's files using Konqueror?
<ignoramus> mrballz: or does your computer have a media reader?
 * Tw|sT bows as he enters the dojo
<donsdw> ignoramus:  Thanks for your help.  I really appreciate the time you took to help.
<ignoramus> donsdw: i hope it works for you!
<donsdw> I'm sure it will
<ignoramus> donsdw: before you go....
 * Tw|sT has been using Kubuntu 7.04 x64 for about a month, after using the i386 build for nearly 6 months... no longer bothers with Fedora
<donsdw> Might have fixed mouse problem as well.
<ignoramus> donsdw: as a last resort, you can reconfigure X (use ONLY if nothing else works, as it'll reset your xorg.conf file) - use " dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg "
<flaccid> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg is good too
<flaccid> iirc
<ignoramus> flaccid: could be- never actually had to use it (yet)
<flaccid> i think it takes out the extra stuff so its a basic config
<ignoramus> even better!
<ignoramus> the only reason i know any of this is because i've messed up my settings so many times!
<donsdw> ignoramus: Got it.  I think I'm okay though.
<flaccid> that used to be a pain back in the day when doing video with xfree86
<ignoramus> flaccid: that's what i've heard... i've only been using linux for about 2 months.
<flaccid> cool
<ignoramus> i like it... but i tend to mess with settings too much ;)
<flaccid> plus ati sux on *nix
<ignoramus> flaccid: i know- i tried installing compiz the other day - forget it!
<flaccid> yeah the xgl-server has big issues. i might try again but
<Tw|sT> which ATI card are you using?
<ignoramus> radeon 450, IIRC
<flaccid> um radeon 9600
<Tw|sT> I had good luck with a Radeon 9200
<Munchkinguy> Hi, I'm having trouble with the "Save Stream" feature on Kaffeine.
<ignoramus> crappy integrated card on old Vaio
<Gannondorf> ignoramus: what kind of vaio
<Gannondorf> I'm using one right now
<Tw|sT> I haven't had any luck with integrated ATI's with Linux lately.
<Tw|sT> even with NV's
<flaccid> wow the fact that my country is the worlds largest polluter per capita made the news at the end for like 10 seconds, yay!
<Munchkinguy> When I try to record a Network Stream, I get a "Security message: The specified save_dir might be a security risk." and a "Requested resource does not exist"
<Gannondorf> Does anyone know how to restart the sound?
<ignoramus> gannondorf: this one is pcgfrv37
<Gannondorf> oh
<ignoramus> gannondorf: i just installed Gutsy on my other one, vgnfs980
<Gannondorf> ignoramus: mine is PCG9241
<Gannondorf> 8 years old and still running
<Gannondorf> It runs better than my desktop with Feisty
<Tw|sT> nice
<Tw|sT> :)
<ignoramus> gannondorf: yeah, they're good for something! too slow with Windows, but runs OK with *nix
 * Tw|sT resurrects a lot of older hardware
<Gannondorf> I know exactly what youi mean
<Gannondorf> I couldnt even use it with windows
<Gannondorf> so damn slow
<Tw|sT> brb... food calleth
<ignoramus> gannondorf: my frv37 doesn't even have built-in wifi
<Gannondorf> Me neither
<ignoramus> luckily, kubuntu auto-detected the usb wireless on startup!
<Gannondorf> I have linksys cared
<Gannondorf> I can't get the battery monitor running on startup though
<ignoramus> gannondorf: i use the frv37 as a media center in my basement (it's my "party room")
<Gannondorf> hmm
<ignoramus> gannondorf: the Sony version?
<Gannondorf> I seriously need help though
<ignoramus> you need "sonypi" drivers
<Gannondorf> It worked with gnome
<ignoramus> i've only ever had kde....
<Gannondorf> although, it wouldnt tell me the amount remaining on the battery
<ignoramus> (feisty for a couple of weeks, and gutsy for a little over a month)
<Gannondorf> or the amount left until it charged
<Gannondorf> I'm staying with feisty
<ignoramus> do you have "power manager" installed?
<Gannondorf> my hard drive is too small for anything else
<Gannondorf> and yes
 * Tw|sT still runs Fiesty on his IRC server
<Tw|sT> it's solid
<ignoramus> i can't wait for Heron
<vit_> hola
<flaccid> ubuntu server ouch
<vit_> hi!
<Gannondorf> alt+F2 graphic-power-manager
<Gannondorf> alt+F2 guidance-power-manager
<ignoramus> gannondorf: just dock it to panel
<Gannondorf> cant
<Gannondorf> nvm
<Gannondorf> thats not the real problem
<Gannondorf> my sound just stopped working
<ignoramus> gannondorf: do you use alsa?
<Gannondorf> alsa?
<ignoramus> your sound server?
<Gannondorf> ...
<Gannondorf> duh?
<ignoramus> try " sudo apt-get install alsa "
<evjunior09> How do i install Beryl?
<Tw|sT> I used a regular installation of Fiesty, x64, and then customized it's dev tools.  I'm not running apache on it, so that kills several avenues of vulnerability.  And... it's all sitting behind a pfSense (BSD based) router/firewall.
<ignoramus> you probably already have it
<BlueDevil> hi guys, i extended a lvm volume, how do i tell the kernel about it (i.e. to refresh the kernel info so it sees the extra space) ?
<ubuntu__> what would happened if i dont setup a swap partition ?
<ubuntu__> happen*
<NickPresta> ubuntu__, how much RAM do you have?
<lgkan> wont run without a swap
<NickPresta> lgkan, I don't believe you _need_ a swap partition, but it's suggested
<ignoramus> You can run without Swap, but it's not recommended unless you have like 2GB of RAM
<Gannondorf> grr
<Gannondorf> I mean
<Gannondorf> It just didn t work at startup
<Gannondorf> the sound i mean
<evjunior09> anyone know how to install Beryl?
<KittenOfWar> ubuntu__: Without a SWAP partition or similar, you'll quickly run out of memory and things will start to break.
<NickPresta> ignoramus, ubuntu__, lgkan however, if you ever want to suspend to disk, a swap partition is suggested :)
<evjunior09> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<evjunior09> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ubuntu__> ok
<ignoramus> gannondorf: your sound just stopped working?
<KittenOfWar> NickPresta: without a swap, what happens when you've used all of your physical ram?
<Gannondorf> ignoramus:yea
<Tw|sT> evjunior09: use synaptic
<Gannondorf> I'm gonna restart
<Gannondorf> see if that works
<Gannondorf> brb
<lgkan> thats nice to know
<NickPresta> KittenOfWar, can you ever see someone using 4GB of RAM with Kubuntu? You could always use a small swap file if you want.
<NickPresta> but yes, I suggest you add a swap partition, ubuntu__
<ignoramus> of course, if you had that much RAM, wouldnt you also have enough HDD space for a small swap? ;)
<NickPresta> ignoramus, exactly ;)
<NickPresta> I have 2GB of RAM and I still have a 2GB swap partition. I've yet to see my swap touched by anything except for creating a 100 000px square image (and maybe if I compiled OOo I would see swap usage) but it's better to be safe than sorry, especially since hard disk space is cheap
<[ka]killer> humm
<[ka]killer> the mouse is working for now
<enzo_> What is the correct command for fsck?
<[ka]killer> went out after leaving the doctor (was to dam packed) and couldnt find a decent one at either of the staples i went to
<ubuntu__> NickPresta, ok
<KittenOfWar> In KDE system guard, how do I set the memory usage graph to show megs instead of numbers like 2.07492e+06
<Pitabred> ...you have a single process using 2GB of memory?
<Pitabred> I'm not aware of any way to do what you're asking, but that doesn't seem like it's right
<ubuntu__> !qparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qparted - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rukus> ignoramus:   thank you
<ubuntu__> !qtparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ignoramus> rukus: does that work for you?
<ignoramus> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<KittenOfWar> Pitabred: no, that's the maximum value
<Pitabred> Oh, ok.  Yeah, sorry, not sure if it's possible without messing with the source code.
<ubuntu__> tx
<Rukus> thats a server is it not?
<Rukus> i dont think it will
<Rukus> i need a flashfxp clone
<Tw|sT> try filezilla
<Rukus> thanks
<Rukus> damn 64bit
<Tw|sT> it's available for both linux & win32
<Rukus> 64bit linux?
<ubuntu__> is it still difficult to run exe application on kubuntu
<Tw|sT> yeah
<Gannondorf> still not working
<Tw|sT> I've got it on Fiesty x64
<ignoramus> rukus: flashfxp will work with WINE
<Gannondorf> ignoramus: help
<Tw|sT> very trye
<Tw|sT> err true
<Gannondorf> sound still wont work after a reboot
<Rukus> how did u install it?
<Gannondorf> nvm
<Gannondorf> fixed it
<ignoramus> gannondorf: stupid question: your sound isn't muted, is it?  Sometimes, Gutsy starts up mutted on me
<Gannondorf> yes...
<Gannondorf> Wow
<Gannondorf> I am dumb
<ignoramus> haha!
<KittenOfWar> so the +06 bit is just showing there's extra numbers?
<Gannondorf> My Wave was muted
<smorg> whats the best console based irc client these days? bitchx still? I notice It hasn't been updated in a while...
<ignoramus> gannondorf: that got me more than once - it seems to do it at random times ;)
<Gannondorf> I think I did it
<Gannondorf> And then forgot to unmute
<ignoramus> doh!
<ignoramus> gannondorf: at least it's fixed and you'll remember next time ;)
<Nuggit> hey, is there any way to drag and drop files to move (not copy) by default?
<smorg> i've been using konversation for a long time, but its still nice to have a console one for when things decide to bork.
<ignoramus> Nuggit: hold Shift
<Rukus> ignoramus, i messed up my KDE menu, deleted the wine menu from it, does that matter?
<yuriy> smorg: i use irssi, i think i'ts pretty popular
<Tm_T> irssi <3
<ignoramus> rukus: WINE doesn't have to be in your menu.  As long as it's installed
<smorg> sweet i'll check that one out
<Rukus> ok
<Nuggit> is that the only way to do it? no setting?
<yuriy> Nuggit: it usually gives you a menu..
<Nuggit> I guess I should just get used to it :P
<ignoramus> Nuggit: AFAIK, Shift is the way to go... i got used to it
<Rukus> ok thanks, i am going to just use flashFXP
<Nuggit> alright, thanks~
<Rukus> i can run installers, to install it, just like windows? hey?
<Tw|sT> smorg: bitchx still works great.  centericq is decent... sorta like a console version of mirandaIM with IRC support
<ignoramus> rukus: yup.  that's what wine does :)
<Tw|sT> ircii is very similar to bitchx...is it a branch?
<ignoramus> rukus: fyi, your /home/ directory is usually listed as your "Z:" drive in WINE
<Rukus> really...
<Rukus> and z: drive is?
<ignoramus> rukus: /home/ (as opposed to the C: directory it also lists)
<Rukus> really
<ignoramus> really. ;)
<Rukus> ok
<Rukus> hmm
<Rukus> thanks!
<ignoramus> your welcome!
<ignoramus> *youre
<ignoramus> gnite all!
<Rukus> is reading/writing NTFS on my externa USB drie bad?
<Rukus> drive
<ignoramus> rukus: not bad at all
<Rukus> someone said avoid it
<Rukus> i also heard it has become rather reliable
<Rukus> i got a 500gb external hd in NTFS and i am not about to change that to FAT
<tekteen> Rukus: The NTFS drivers have gotten better
<Rukus> i use what came with gutsy
<tekteen> And those are the good drivers
<Rukus> so i heard
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> what came with gutsy
<hydrogen> is supposed to be readonly afaik
<hydrogen> ntfs-3g is availible in gutsy
<hydrogen> but it doesn't "come with" it
<tekteen> yes it does
<Rukus> oh
<tekteen> I use it
<Rukus> it was installed in mine already
<tekteen> !info ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.913-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 116 kB
<ubuntu__> i have ntfs partitions and i cant format them , do i will have a probelm while using kubuntu
<tekteen> it comes with it
<tekteen> ubotu says so
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about says so - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KittenOfWar> I had to get The Ultimate Boot CD to deal with NTFS drives
<tekteen> the bot does not like people talking about him. lol
<Rukus> weird
<Rukus> i had no problem whatsoever reading/writing to NTFS
<KittenOfWar> Seems people like taking them out without removing them properly
<tekteen> According to the bot it comes standard
<KittenOfWar> so I had to run chkdsk via that CD every time that happend.
<Rukus> no problem getting it to read/write to my external drive either
<tekteen> !info ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.913-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 116 kB
<KittenOfWar> ubuntu__: Nope,  you will be able to work with NTFS just fine.
<Pitabred> There was an issue where the proper FUSE config files or whatever weren't put in the right directories, so you couldn't mount some NTFS drives.  I think that was only with beta versions of 7.10, thoughy
<ubuntu__> KittenOfWar, ok
<Pitabred> But it should be fixed for the official version
 * Pitabred can't remember, he's been running the beta version for so long
<tekteen> I have no problems
<KittenOfWar> I couldn't mount NTFS drives that hadn't been ejected/in a system that shut down properly the last time it was used.
<Rukus> i had to uncheck an option in my external USB drive's properties to get mine to work
<Rukus> something about "users"
<KittenOfWar> brb
<KittenOfWar> .
<KittenOfWar> .
<ubuntu> why i get this while installing kubuntu
<jimmybondo> I recently installed ebox on a home server, then decided it was not for me. I have now lost ssh access to the machine, any ideas on why this might be?
<ubuntu> why i get this while installing kubuntu http://rafb.net/p/yiIxgy26.html
<Tm_T> ubuntu: error says it all?
<ubuntu> Tm_T, yes
<Tm_T> ubuntu: read what I said ;)
<ubuntu> oh
<BluesKaj> seems the message needs to be followed ...there's good advice there
<ubuntu> maybe if i reboot this would help
<ubuntu> tx for the help
<ubuntu> bye
<KittenOfWar> "ubuntu: maybe if i reboot this would help"  or re-burn the CD at a slower speed...
<KittenOfWar> and run the check CD bit before installing...
<KittenOfWar> ah, he left, oops.
<[ka]killer> hell
<[ka]killer> kubuntu wont even detect my cd drive =/
<[ka]killer> which is getting really anoying when i want to burn a cd
<crackhead_25_> question: anyone know what the keystroke is to delete files without sending them to the trash bin first???
<Tm_T> crackhead_25_: shift-del
<Tm_T> crackhead_25_: see settings -> configure shortcuts
<jimmybondo> Has anyone else here had a problem with dragging and dropping and compiz? It seems that whenever there is a QT program that uses drag and drop, KDE freezes up.
<crackhead_25_> Tm_T: thanks
<NickPresta> jimmybondo, nope, no problems here.
<jimmybondo> NickPresta: What type of video card are you running?
<Tm_T> crackhead_25_: also many apps has informational help pages, there's some interesting tips sometimes, worth checking ;)
<sfire> well.. same command is for windows also
<NickPresta> jimmybondo, a shiny 7900 GS :)
<Tm_T> sfire: usually yes, who knows who came first
<jimmybondo> NickPresta: Ah, well maybe it is my card, I am on an integrated intel on a thinkpad t43
<[ka]killer> wireless isues?
<[ka]killer> o video
<NickPresta> jimmybondo, ask in #compiz-fusion. Perhaps it's a known bug?
<jimmybondo> NickPresta: will do, thanks
<dthacker-work> [ka]killer: I've solved several drive detection problems by making sure the device in question was master on it's IDE channel.
<[ka]killer> dthacker-work, its not an ide cd drive, its external USB
<[ka]killer> im on a tablet pc >.>
<dthacker-work> [ka]killer: so much for the simple fix :)
<[ka]killer> =P
<[ka]killer> i dont know whats up
<[ka]killer> festy had no problems with it
<[ka]killer> i used it to install gusty
<[ka]killer> and after that it was no longer getting detected
<sfire> gutsy gave me problems too.. almost like a step backwards :(
<dthacker-work> [ka]killer: have you filed a bug in Launchpad?
<[ka]killer> im to lazy... and im not so sure its not some how my fault
<[ka]killer> same here sfire
<_aib> how can I print the version (Feisty/Gusty etc..) of ubuntu i'm presently on?
<[ka]killer> soon as i went to gusty xine got all f***** up
<sfire> [ka]killer: same problem here :(
<sfire> and mplayer sucks
<dthacker-work> If no one points out the regressions, they never get fixed.......
<[ka]killer> so im stuck with mplayer
<[ka]killer> dthacker-work, i suck at filing bug reports
<[ka]killer> i can get "device X does not work, fix it"
<[ka]killer> thats about it
<[ka]killer> not good with details >.>
<dthacker-work> _aib: at the command line, lsb_release -a
 * dthacker-work sighs.
<dthacker-work> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<dthacker-work> good, it's there.
<KittenOfWar> There's a reasion gutsy isn't a LTS :P
<charlie> .server WhatNET
<dthacker-work> and thats' why bug reports are needed, because we want to fix things before Hardy, which is LTS
<KittenOfWar> huh
<KittenOfWar> right click>what's this in configure KDE panel on the transparency option tells you about the tool tips check box.
<smorg> hmm... this is kind of an idiot question, but how does apt-get manage versions? If i am compiling something from source, and then make install, does that somehow interfere with older versions of the same thing installed from a debian package? Or does apt work with compiled packages somehow?
<Jucato> smorg: apt-get has no knowledge of software you installed by compiling
<smorg> Jucato: yeah that makes sense, thats what I figured.
<rysiek|pl> czemu mam wrażenie, że gutsy ssie?
<rysiek|pl> oops wrong channel
<rysiek|pl> sorry
<Jucato> :/
<smorg> so how would one go about managing multiple versions of things installed from source?
<Dragnslcr> Very carefully
<smorg> you just have to know the dependancies and uninstall things manually?
<dthacker-work> smorg: depending on where the executables land, you could install them in separate subdirs and create a symbolic link to the working version
<Jucato> you can't use apt to manage then that's for sure
<smorg> very interesting.
<Jucato> smorg: the cleanest way is to install things that you compile on a different location (/usr/local/ or in your $HOME) and add that location to your $PATH
<smorg> so how does kde know how to execute things? How are binaries regestered with the shell?
<Jucato> (as well as other necessary paths like LD_LIBRARY_PATH, etc)
<Jucato> smorg: they aren't "registered" with the shell
<dthacker-work> smorg: the shell searches your $PATH
<Jucato> that's right
<smorg> ah
<smorg> so every executable has an environment variable associated
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> smorg: everytime you try to run a program, the shell tries to search for the program name in the directories included in the $PATH environment variable
<dthacker-work> smorg: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-969.html
<Jucato> this is a "global" env var. (type "echo $PATH" to see what it contains)
<ardchoille> Jucato: Missed you, glad to see you're back.
<Jucato> hi ardchoille
<Jucato> thanks
<Jucato> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jucato> hm.. that doesn't include that info... oh well...
<smorg> ah... so unlike windows where everything gets put into a centeral regestry, linux will search for things if you don't know its location
<Jucato> smorg: it will search for it in its $PATH unless you specify the exact location
<Jucato> (which is why you run some scripts/programs with ./program_name, with ./ meaning "in this current directory")
<smorg> ah
<smorg> I'm just trying to get this hello world I made in kdevelop working
<smorg> this is so cool ^^
<Jucato> command line Hello World or KDE Hello World?
<smorg> kde, i'm trying to work with qt :-/
<smorg> maybe i'll start simpler
<Jucato> ah
<ubuntu> i need to mount ntfs partition
<Jucato> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ubuntu> Jucato, hey jucato
<Jucato> hi
<rysiek|pl> hum
<rysiek|pl> am I the only one here thinking that gutsy was *definitely* released to early, being not polished enough?
<rysiek|pl> *too
<Dragnslcr> Yup
<rysiek|pl> darn
<ardchoille> rysiek|pl: I like it
<Jucato> you'll always find some people who'll agree with you, and some people who won't
<dthacker-work> rysiek|pl: perfection is *always* one release away! :)
<rysiek|pl> ardchoille: aesthetically it's ok; but try to et-up two monitours + bt mouse + bt keyboard...
<Jucato> s/release/decade/
<rysiek|pl> yeah, I know
<dthacker-work> jucato: ++
<rysiek|pl> I am using *buntu for a few years now (since 4.10)
<Jucato> I'm a programming language now? O.o
<Dragnslcr> Bluetooth can still be a bit flaky, but I highly doubt that delaying Gutsy for a month would have helped it
<Jucato> / start of Jucato++
<Jucato> // start of Jucato++
<ardchoille> rysiek|pl: I can't see the need for more than one monitor/mouse/kb </opinion>
<dthacker-work> rysiek|pl: I have kubuntu running on two monitors using NVIDIA
<rysiek|pl> ardchoille: that's not the pooint. some need it, some don't; but under feisty it worked AOK
 * Gannondorf is listening to Into The Night (Featuring Chad Kroeger) by Santana [Amarok]
<Dragnslcr> My mouse and keyboard usually work, but I'm definitely going away from Bluetooth for them the next time I get new ones
<ardchoille> Gannondorf: Please turn off that script
<rysiek|pl> dthacker-work: me too, right now. screen1 is randr-rotated right, and kicker+kwin+kdesktop... well... make fuss
<cash-home> Hello ,please help me ! I need to know  sound what the sound card I have - when I type "lsmod |grep snd" I cant understand where is the name of my card =( please help me ?
<Dragnslcr> It would be nice if KMobileTools supported Samsung phones, though
<Jucato> ardchoille: it's not an auto script :)
<ardchoille> Jucato: Oh, ok.. well, it's annoying in this channel.
<dthacker-work> !pastebin | cash-home
<ubotu> cash-home: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> ardchoille: if he does it more than once, yes. :)
<dthacker-work> cash-home: can you paste it there for us and give us the URL, please?
<rysiek|pl> besides, what's with the "There's a new version available"? got it on a few machines now.
<cash-home> dthacker-work sure - wait a minute
<rysiek|pl> ah, nvm, rant, rant ;)
 * rysiek|pl is digging his way through gutsy's quirks
<Jucato> rysiek|pl: yeah. known bug
<cash-home> dthacker-work http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44571/
<Dragnslcr> Hasn't that bug been fixed for a couple weeks now?
<rysiek|pl> Dragnslcr: well, the ISOs haven't been up[dated, it seems
<Dragnslcr> Well no, of course they aren't going to post new disc images
<cash-home> Some one people here , can help me ?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/445
<rysiek|pl> Dragnslcr: well, then everybody will get "there is a new version available" each time they install Kubuntu :)
<Dragnslcr> But if you've updated everything from the repositories, you should have the fixed version of Adept
<cash-home> sorry http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44571/
<rysiek|pl> Dragnslcr: aye; but it gets you everytime after installation
<rysiek|pl> Dragnslcr: if you're an advanced user, it's aok, if not, well, you get confused
<rysiek|pl> I think this one time new ISOs should get posted
<dthacker-work> cash-home: that tells you which modules are loaded not the name of your card.... hang on
<dthacker-work> cash-home: try looking at this step by step....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<cash-home> dthacker-work thnx
<cash-home> dthacker-work but Im soory ,I have sound I need name of vy card for other things
<dthacker-work> cash-home: the first command: aplay -l, will give you a complete list of sound devices in your system.
<crimsun> (`asoundconf list` is preferred)
<crimsun> (or `cat /proc/asound/cards`, which the former parses)
<dthacker-work> crimsun: tnx, noted!
 * rysiek|pl crosses his fingers - compiz --replace...
 * Jucato learned a new command :)
 * Tm_T rushes in to see nice crash
<rysiek|pl> hmm
<rysiek|pl> :/
<Jucato> asound... thesound :)
<rysiek|pl> works... no fun-hacking today :/
<rysiek|pl> ;)
 * dthacker-work watches helplessly as compiz claims another victim
<dthacker-work> rysiek|pl will spend all night spinning around his windows....
<dthacker-work> :)
<ubuntu_> why i get this error ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/win -o force,locale=en_EN.UTF-8
<ubuntu_> sory
<ubuntu_> this one hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 999
<ubuntu_> when i do mount tp the ntfs partitions from dolphin
<rysiek|pl> dthacker-work: ummm... well, I'm with 3ddesktop for a few years now. starting with the "3ddesk" app back "in the days of yore" before compiz ;)
<NickPresta> I find CF to act a lot more stable with the superfluous plugins disabled.
<dthacker-work> rysiek|pl: so the thrill is gone? ;)
<rysiek|pl> dthacker-work: are you kidding? :]
<Tm_T> what thrill?
 * rysiek|pl weeeeeees the desktop cube
<ubuntu_> hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 999, why i get this
<rysiek|pl> *wheeees that is
<dthacker-work> heh
 * Tm_T got bored to whole "3d desktop" in 2 mins
 * rysiek|pl likes eye candy and usability - both well-represented by compiz
<Tm_T> I like usability, and right candy
<Tm_T> rysiek|pl: like, hrrr, http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<steveie> penis
<Tm_T> steveie: excuse moi?
<NickPresta> steveie, what about it? Having troubles with yours? ;)
<steveie> penis
<cash-home> =)))))))))0
<NickPresta> bye steveie
<rysiek|pl> Tm_T: nicely minimalistic; I prefer a wee bit less minimal. I'll try to get you a screenshot when I get everything the way I had on feisty
<rysiek|pl> steve, stevie, steve-o - anybody seen "Inside Man"?
<rysiek|pl_> d'oh
<rysiek|pl_> ip changed
<jtt> anyone know what is rewritng /etc/fstab on each boot
<crimsun> what are you changing, and to what is fstab(5) reverting?
<dthacker-work> jtt: depends on what is changing.  specific example?
<jtt> changing  UUID type boot  to  /dev/sdaX  type boot
<jtt> commenting out the UUID boot and  adding   /dev/sdaX  ...   line
<jtt> something is changing my  /dev/sdaX  boots back to UUID  type entrys
<dthacker-work> jtt:I *think* this is done by the kernel at boot.  UUID is now used to identify the filesystems.  Is it causing a problem?
<dthacker-work> and anybody who knows more than me is welcome to chime in.....
<jtt> dthacker-work, well i wanted to mount by  /dev/sdaX  but perhaps I will try  altering the mount point using the UUID and see what happend
<jtt> see what happens
<ardchoille> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<cmacis> !script
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about script - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cmacis> !command
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cmacis> right, the bot is clueless :) where do I put a script for it to show up as a command?
<BluesKaj> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nonewmsgs> is libdvdcss2 a part of restricted-extras?
<Jucato> no
<BluesKaj> nonewmsgs, don't think so, I've always just installed the individual app
<Jucato> it's definitely not part of it
<nonewmsgs> it's hard to find the individual app.  it wont install with synaptic or apt-get.  i found a link to a deb in the forum, but i ts i86 and i want x64
<BluesKaj> !restricted-extras
<dthacker-work> perhaps at medibuntu?
<Jucato> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<titanix88> cmacis:lookup for $PATH and anywhere listed there.
<BluesKaj> nonewmsgs, I have 64 bit , just make sure your sources.list is totally enabled
<cmacis> ta
<BluesKaj> !source-o-matic | nonewmsgs
<ubotu> nonewmsgs: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
 * rysiek|pl_ says g'night
<rysiek|pl_> cu all
<dthacker-work> join #kubuntu-offtopic
<dthacker-work> argh
<titanix88> cma?!?
<titanix88> cma?!?
<nonewmsgs> thanks guys.  i will try that out and if it doesn't work ill be back harassing you tomorrow night
<ira_> newbie how do i resolve this confiict in adapt? "errors were encountered when processing" libqt3-mt kdesudo
<SweetWilliam> Greetings - can anybody answer a question about wireless?
<BluesKaj> !wireless | SweetWilliam
<ubotu> SweetWilliam: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SweetWilliam> Thanks - but let me run this one by you - had Feisty working fine - upgraded today to Gutsy and now it says I need the linux-restricted-modules in order to recognize my wireless interface. Installed via sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules - but still doesn't see the interface.  Ideas?
<harolddong_> does anybody know of a way to organize contacts in kopete by status?
<dthacker-work> SweetWilliam: have your rebooted since you installed the modules?
<KittenOfWar> SweetWilliam: did you run restricted-manager-kde and check the box for your NIC?
<SweetWilliam> Yes
<jtt> thanks folks  the  UUID mount problem is fixed just changed the mount point and the kernel likes that ok
<SweetWilliam> When I try to run restricted manager, it tells me I need to install the linux-restricted-modules, but I already installed them.
<dthacker-work> jtt: great, enjoy
<jtt> yes thanks
<KittenOfWar> is it the latest version?
<ira_> newbie how do i resolve this confiict in adapt? "errors were encountered when processing" libqt3-mt kdesudo I think I will remove the lib
<SweetWilliam> Well I'm not sure - I just ran apt-get install... I'll check the version.
<ira_> I think this was a very very wrong move
<KittenOfWar> SweetWilliam: also check your sources, make sure you've got the gutsy ones enabled and the feisty disabled
<KittenOfWar> IRA, did you read what errors they where?
<SweetWilliam> OK - thanks Kitten.
<KittenOfWar> argh
<ira_> they were what I wrote
<dthacker-work> ira_, are you sure you don't have adept running twice?
<ira_> yes
<ira_> now it looks like it is removing kde
<ira_> adn adapt is hung
<MilitantTater> probably, a lot depends on kdesudo
<ira_> well looks like I might have permanently bollixed my install
<MilitantTater> libqt3-mt: This is the Trolltech Qt library, version 3. It's necessary for applications that link against the libqt-mt.so.3, e.g. all KDE3 applications
<MilitantTater> Yea you've hosed KDE, see if ya can re-install it.
<ira_> i think i need to
<dthacker-work> ow.
<MilitantTater> it's probably removing every KDE application aswell.
<ira_> hwo do I open a terminal no more icons
<ira_> yup exactly right
<MilitantTater> ctrl alt F1
<ira_> nope
<ira_> maybe this is suoer bollixed
<ira_> super
<MilitantTater> does apt-get work?
<ira_> ok i can get to a run comand
<MilitantTater> sudo apt-get install KDE
<ira_> nope
<MilitantTater> wait
<MilitantTater> adept
<MilitantTater> havn't used adept...
<ira_> oh here is the situation
<ira_> no terminal
<ira_> run command is aval
<MilitantTater> any synaptic?
<ira_> couldnot run specified command
<ira_> interesting!
<MilitantTater> does KDE use apt-get?
<ira_> yes
<MilitantTater> sudo aptitude install KE
<MilitantTater> sudo aptitude install KDE
<MilitantTater> maybe
<ira_> "could not run specified command"
<MilitantTater> is the sudo bit causing problems?
<ira_> looks like it but cant be sure
<ira_> I am admin
<ardchoille> there is no package named "KDE"
<ira_> well we arent even getting that far
<ardchoille> What are you trying to install? the kde desktop?
<ira_> I blew out kde by accident
<MilitantTater> He uninstalled kdesu and...
<ira_> so I am in a 1/2 kde system
<MilitantTater> libqt3-mt
<ardchoille> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<ira_> I thing once i exit i I cant fix it i wont get back in
<MilitantTater> he's saying apt-get won't launch...
<ardchoille> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ?
<ira_> right
<ira_> sudo apt-get install apt-get (laffing)
<MilitantTater> heh.
<ardchoille> If you took out APT, then you're screwed because apt-get, aptitude, adept, synaptic all use apt as the back end
<ira_> didnt take out apt
<ardchoille> Try aptitude
<ira_> all i tool out was libqt3-mt
<ira_> same difference with aptitude
<MilitantTater> libqt3-mt is a core part of KDE from what synaptic said
<ira_> can find the commands
<ira_> can't
<ira_> so then I am screwed
<ira_> It is reinstall a thon
<ardchoille> ira_: Before you reinstall, it might be wise to understand what you did so you don't do it again
<ardchoille> ira_: Were you logged in as root?
<ira_> Oh i now ehat I did
<ira_> yes
<ira_> I am root
<ardchoille> That was your first mistake
<ardchoille> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ira_> no I am not logged in as root
<ira_> I know that
<ardchoille> ok
<ira_> what happed is the the update had a conflick adn couldnt complete
<ira_> I iwll show you what the origional message was
<ardchoille> ira_: Why would it have a conflict? You aren't using automatix or 3rd party repos are you?
<ira_> how do i resolve this confiict in adapt? "errors were encountered when processing" libqt3-mt kdesudo
<ira_> no i think it started when i was putting in one of the big video editing programs
<ardchoille> And how were you doing that?
<ira_> so I made the wrong assumption that libqt3-mt was a quicktime lib
<ira_> via adapt
<hernan> hola
<MilitantTater> hey.
<hernan> como va?
<ira_> So i guess it is reinstall time
<ardchoille> ira_: yes, but which repo? If you have a bad repo, it can screw things up
<ardchoille> !es | hernan
<ubotu> hernan: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<ira_> oh i thinkk it is a standard one
<hernan>  ok, thenks
<ira_> I cant remember the program
<hernan> thanks
<MilitantTater> couldn't he get apt-get from a deb?
<ira_> kdenlive
<ira_> but i use the restricted repositories
<ardchoille> MilitantTater: That would likely lead him into dependency hell
<MilitantTater> or some other way of manually installing it?
<ardchoille> !repair
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repair - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ira_> or the restricted drivers
<ira_> well I think busted is busted
<ira_> chalk one up!
<BluesKaj> !Broken Packages
<MilitantTater> he was trying to install the latest restricted drivers modules, I'm fairly sure he has the wrong repos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken packages - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !info-broken package
<MilitantTater> !rescue
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<BluesKaj> dumb bot
<ira_> So we agree no hope?
<ardchoille> ira_: do you have the alternate install cd?
<ira_> no
<BluesKaj> sacktime folks ...take care
<MilitantTater> Night
<ira_> i can make one
<ira_> but i can also juts reinstall
<MilitantTater> ira_: are you dual booting?
<ira_> this is a vmware
<ira_> nope
<ira_> vmware
<ira_> <loved vmware
<MilitantTater> heh, snag an alternate CD anyway, they're very usefull.
<ardchoille> yes, they are
<ira_> will do
<MilitantTater> the LiveCD is just for ease of use
<ardchoille> When I download the new release, I always torrent the desktop and alternate cd's
<MilitantTater> What's the liveCD good for over the alternate?
<ardchoille> ira_: Also, you might think about imaging
<ira_> ok well I am tired I think I will juts move over a vmware image form anothe rmachine
<ardchoille> ira_: You can make a disk image of your system so you can restore it in case of emergency, I use PartImage for that: http://sysresccd.org
<ira_> i think i can also take a vmware picture
<ardchoille> I use about 10Gb of my 80Gb drive and partimage compresses that down to a 900Mb tarball. Making the image takes about 15 mins and restoring it takes about 12 mins
<ira_> hey I didnt break foxpro!
<ira_> sorry firefox
<ardchoille> firefox doesn't use qt3
<ira_> so what must I remove to break that too! ;-)
<ardchoille> haha
<ira_> ok thanks peoples
<ira_> I am going to drop a new image on this machine
<MilitantTater> how can I make my wife's "win" key open the K menu?
<ira_> get a new wife?
<ira_> allways worked for me
<ardchoille> MilitantTater: I'd like to learn that too. I currently use alt+f1
<draik> What can I use to record my desktop? I am playing a game in WINE and it didn't pick up on the changes on the screen. Whenever my mouse moved over a section, that is when it updated.
<MilitantTater> I can't, she'll take my car :(
<ira_> thats an imoportant point
<ira_> less its a ratty car
<MilitantTater> it is, but it's my baby
<ira_> what is ti
<MilitantTater> 1990 caprice :)
<ardchoille> !keymap
<MilitantTater> I'm 6'9" so I need a big car, and she rides like a sofa.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keymap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ira_> trade for a wife with a bimmer
<ira_> ok convertable
<Ahmuck> i'm looking for a good remote control program for a user who does not know how to install software
<ira_> I am going to get a wife with a Bugatti
<dthacker-work> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ira_> sorry howdo you install bugatti on kubuntu
<ira_> night all
<dthacker-work> !vnc| Ahmuck
<ubotu> Ahmuck: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<MilitantTater> grr, it won't register the win key as a keypress
<ardchoille> MilitantTater: yeah, I just tried it. I'm searching the wiki right now
<dthacker-work> what action is that?
<MilitantTater> ?
<Ahmuck> realvnc, but you think my dad could click and install on windows?
<MilitantTater> the KDE menu or the keypress?
<MilitantTater> ardchoille: I'm about to try this http://opensource.weblogsinc.com/2005/05/27/miss-the-win-key-in-linux-use-kde/
<ardchoille> MilitantTater: Thanks, that looks like it'll work
<MilitantTater> it did
<MilitantTater> :D
<MilitantTater> ah that's a beautiful thing.
<MilitantTater> now to find white out and a blue magic marker to change it to the K key.
<ardchoille> Nice
<ardchoille> hehe
<ardchoille> draw tux on it
<dthacker-work> where's the control center located?
<ardchoille> dthacker-work: alt+f2, type in kcontrol
<dthacker-work> ha! I learn something every day.
<dthacker-work> sweet!
<cmacis> aww, it's not working for me.
<MilitantTater> well
<MilitantTater> that broke win+d and all
<MilitantTater> guess I'll set right win to open the K menu
<cmacis> I'm getting æß«»¢@łe¶¶đßđ←ħħ←ħ sort of symbols from winkey and letters though
<dxdt> if using gutsy, will installing the package kde4base-dev get you the latest beta of KDE 4 or just the beta that was around when gutsy was released?
<ardchoille> dxdt: kde4 in the repos is updated, so it should be fairly current
<dxdt> oh interesting, thanks
<flaccid> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<flaccid> so like how to install kde4?
<ardchoille> flaccid: See the topic
<flaccid> ok
<ardchoille> flaccid: It's beta, so don't expect it to be perfect
<maduser> When making a splash image do you need to have a bar at the bottom that has the images?
<flaccid> im not a user that expects beta to be perfect, thats stupid
<maduser> ?
<maduser> my question?
<maduser> !GIMP
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<MilitantTater> argh
<MilitantTater> how do you remove modifyers?
<maduser> !modifyers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modifyers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<maduser> !modifiers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modifiers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<maduser> !modifiers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modifiers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> I dont even know what yoyu mean  b y modifires
<MilitantTater> keyboard modifiers
<maduser> !keyboard modifiers
<sfire> anyone using a verizon or cingular mobile broadband card?
<Dr_Willis> You are refering to GIMP keyboard modifieers for selection and other tools?
<MilitantTater> X Modifier Mapping
<hgarcia> How do you change the boot sequence in grub?
<MilitantTater> edit grub :)
<MilitantTater> !grup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MilitantTater> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sub[t]rnl> modify the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> hgarcia the grub menu.lst  has one entry for each menu ite,
<MilitantTater> Dr_Willis: Does that help explain what I'm after?
<Dr_Willis> if you want windows at the front, you can move (or uncomment the example) thats above the 'auto created' entries.
<hgarcia> thanks
<Dr_Willis> MilitantTater cant say that ive ever had to mess with those.  Other then perhaps years ago to get extra mouse buttons doing stuff
<MilitantTater> Ok, I'll keep digging on google
<jia> It this a English irc channel ?
<Dr_Willis> yes
<jia> why not speak ?
<Pollywog> if I want to install gutsy with the LVM encryption, do I need to put everything in one partition?
<Dr_Willis> I havent tried that Pollywog - You may want to check the forums. I do recall there beingf some  things to watch out for with the encryption feature
<Pollywog> I got a red screen when I tried to install xubuntu so I am trying kubuntu
<Pollywog> Dr_Willis: ty
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure you want to put /boot encrypted either.
<Pollywog> yes that is why I asked
<Pollywog> I want to leave /boot out
<Dr_Willis> Im not paranoud enough to use encryption :)
<Pollywog> I guess I will install without the encryption until there is better documentation of it
<Dr_Willis> you could apways make /home seperate and enctypte it later
<scheater5_> Pollywog: why do you want the whole install encrypted, anyway?
<Pollywog> I am doing that
<scheater5_> who?
<scheater5_> lol - I mean why?
<Pollywog> scheater5_: just /home
<Pollywog> I only want /home encrypted
<jia> Who can tell me how to scorll use curses.h
<scheater5_> bogs the whole the down from what I hear.  I haven't tried to do it myself, but consensus seems to be that encrypting individual files is more efficient and practical
<Pollywog> scheater5_: oic
<jia> i want scorll down and up but the text in window will be clean
<jia> i do not want eraser it
<jia> I want it seems like a text editor
<jia> my mean is i want write a editor ,How to program with c?
<jia> use curses
<jia> I can not find more doc in china
<jia> who can help me?
<Jucato> jia: this isn't the channel for that. perhaps you can ask in ##c
<jia> I am sorry for my poor English
<Jucato> you can also probably ask for suggestions from the people in #ubuntu-cn
<jia> Jucato : thank you
<jia> Jucato: I think ##C is good for me
<Pollywog> oic my xubuntu CD is indeed corrupted
<Pollywog> that will teach me to do md5sum always
<scheater5_> ah yes - md5sum, how we ignore thee until a CD doesn't work.  I feel your pain
<draik> How do I set Kopete to use Spell Check on every conversation?
<Jucato> that's the annoying part. afaik you can't :)
<draik> :(
<draik> I know I did it on my laptop, but it was only for one chat
<Jucato> draik: you can try asking in #kopete to be sure
<draik> Why won't a Kubuntu Gutsy save the gateway for the connection.
<draik> Every time I go to check the gateway, it's blank
<calamari> hi
<calamari> I'm running feisty.. just wondering if kubuntu gutsy went all compiz crazy or is that just for gnome?
<Jucato> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<calamari> excellent
<calamari> hope it stays that way :)
<sn00zer> does anyone here use virtualbox?
<Daisuke_Laptop> but of course
<sn00zer> i don't know how to start it, i'm a noob
<sn00zer> ~/vbox/out/linux.x86/release/bin$ LD_LIBRARY_PATH=. ./VirtualBox
<sn00zer> i can get it with that command, but isn't there an easier way?
<Daisuke_Laptop> menu > system > innotek virtualbox
<sn00zer> hmmm, its not on there
<Daisuke_Laptop> how did you install it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> via the repos?  or debs from the site?
<sn00zer> from a tarball
<Daisuke_Laptop> !info virtualbox
<ubotu> Package virtualbox does not exist in gutsy
<Daisuke_Laptop> hrmm.
<sn00zer> i tried the repos but it didn't find it
<sn00zer> i'm using fiesty btw
<Daisuke_Laptop> what you can do is edit the kmenu and add an entry for it
<sn00zer> i don't really use the kmenu much, i typically use alt+f2, how can i get it to show up there?
<Daisuke_Laptop> no clue
<contrast83> sn00zer: you could put a script in your path containing that command, then just run the script from Alt+F2
<sn00zer> ok, another question not related to virtualbox
<sn00zer> in my path?
<contrast83>  /usr/bin, for example
<sn00zer> ok
<sn00zer> so how do i make a script?
<contrast83> Alt+F2 -> kate
<sn00zer> ok
<sn00zer> then what?
<contrast83> actually, my mistake. sorry, close kate, then Alt+F2 -> kdesudo kate
<sn00zer> ok
<Jucato> O.o
<contrast83> "#!/bin/bash" on the first line, then "~/vbox/out/linux.x86/release/bin$ LD_LIBRARY_PATH=. ./VirtualBox" on the second, <Enter>, save to /usr/bin/virtualbox.sh
<contrast83> the Konsole -> sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/virtualbox.sh
<sn00zer> can i leave it as ~/vbox or do i need the full path?
<contrast83> ~/vbox should be fine. if you want other users to be able to use it, you'd want to put the full path.
<sn00zer> ok
<contrast83> Any reason you don't use Katapult, BTW? :-)
<sn00zer> whats katapult?
<contrast83> Alt+Space
<contrast83> then Ctrl+C to configure it
<sn00zer> not getting anything....
<contrast83> Hrm. You running Compiz?
<sn00zer> i installed ubuntu then added kdesktop package
<sn00zer> yep
<purpleposeidon> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sn00zer> or beryl i suppose
<contrast83> Compiz steals the Alt+Space shortcut. You'll need to unassign it in CCSM, then log out and back in to KDE
<contrast83> Wait, you just installed kdesktop? Or kubuntu-desktop?
<sn00zer> what if i change wm via beryl manager?
<sn00zer> kubuntu-desktop, its been awhile since i've seen the name
<contrast83> Yeah, do that. then Alt+F2 -> killall -1 katapult && sleep 1 && katapult
<contrast83> Get it?
<sn00zer> not yet
<sn00zer> got a splash screen
<sn00zer> but it doesn't seem to be starting
<contrast83> katapult, you mean?
<sn00zer> yes
<sn00zer> there's a purplish box with a slingshot on it and the word katapult but it doesn't do anything from there
<contrast83> That's it. Type a couple letters of a program you want to open.
<sn00zer> oh
<contrast83> Hehe
<contrast83> Ctrl+C configures it. It can also open documents, bookmarks, or songs if Amarok's running.
<sn00zer> awesome
<contrast83> Indeed
<contrast83> So I guess you can delete that script I just had you make. :-P
<sn00zer> and this works with beryl running if i reassign the hotkeys?
<contrast83> Right
<sn00zer> ha, maybe
<contrast83> BTW, why are you still using Beryl?
<sn00zer> it wasn't finding it
<contrast83> ?
<sn00zer> i got it to work
<sn00zer> wasn't finding vbox
<sn00zer> i got beryl to work, i've thought about upgrading to compiz but i figure i'll break the system and i don't have time to fix it right now if i do
<contrast83> FYI, it doesn't automatically update its DB when you install new programs, so you'll need to quit it (Alt+Space -> Ctrl+Q) then open it again (Alt+F2 -> katapult)
<contrast83> You can have Beryl and Compiz installed simultaneously, y'know.
<contrast83> Which repo are you using?
<Daisuke_Laptop> why in the...
<Daisuke_Laptop> sn00zer: point: beryl is dead.
<smorg> is there someone I need to bug in order to get libs updated in the ubuntu repos? or do I have to rough it and compile em for myself and just keep track on paper if i need the latest versions of something.
<Tonren> When I right-click on a folder and select "Share" in Konqueror, the "Shared" icon appears, and my Ubuntu laptop appears in the "Mshome" workgroup for my Windows LAN desktop, but when I double click on it, it brings up a Username/pw dialogue box that says "Connecting..." and I can't connect.
<Tonren> I've installed smbfs, etc., and can read/write to Windows shares from Linux, but not vice-versa.
 * smorg is tired of compiling libs, in order to compile more libs, in order to finally compile the thing that needed to be compiled in the first place
<Tonren> What do I do?
<rockets> How can I make Kopete display my currently playing Amarok song?
<sn00zer> i'm back
<sn00zer> not sure what happened there.... but i couldn't type or close anything
<Jucato> rockets: there's a Now Playing plugin for Kopete in Settings -> COnfigure Plugins
<rockets> thanks!
<sn00zer> Daisuke: whats so horrible about beryl?
<emilsedgh> sn00zer: its dead, so horrible!
<sn00zer> perhaps, but it still works
<Tonren> Anyone?  Why can't I access Linux Samba shares from Windows XP?
<sn00zer> and it took me forever to get setup so i'm hesitant to try compiz
<rockets> Where can I find the logging-related options in kopete?
<emilsedgh> rockets: history plugin?
<rockets> ah
<sn00zer> how do you save favorite channels to autoconnect?
<Tonren> figured it out... had to add "security=share" in smb.conf
<Jucato> sn00zer: in Konversation?
<sn00zer> Xchat
<Jucato> er... try #ubuntu :)
 * Jucato doesn't use that
<rockets> grr
<rockets> my kopete wont play sounds (yes i have them enabled)
<Jucato> rockets: are any other KDE notifications playing at all?
<rockets> uh
<rockets> i wouldnt know.
<rockets> i run gnome.
<Jucato> (there's a play button in the Configure Notifications for testing)
<rockets> but sound plays
<rockets> yeah im playing notifications manually
<rockets> nothing plays
<rockets> i hit the turn on all sounds button
<Jucato> hm... can you check if artsd is installed and running?
<rockets> im *sure* its not.
<Jucato> er... if arts is installed and if artsd is running
<Jucato> that would be the problem :)
<rockets> i *need* arts for kopete to play sound?
<rockets> it cant use alsa?
<Jucato> kde uses arts for sound notifications (unless otherwise told to use an external player).
<rockets> well how do i tell it to use alsa
<Jucato> and no, I don't think it uses ALSA
<Jucato> is there an alsa player?
<rockets> idk
 * Jucato is not sure how/what GNOME uses for sound notifications... thought it used ESD
<smorg> hi jucato, still at it eh?
<Jucato> at what?
<smorg> answering questions :-)
<rockets> Jucato, Gnome uses ALSA and/or ESD
<Jucato> I see...
<Jucato> KDE can use something else as long as 1) there's a command/app to play sounds and 2) it can play ogg's and wav's (such as the "play" command from sox)
<rockets> Amarok confuses me.
<Jucato> ?
<rockets> Idk i dont get the whole everything-is-a-playlist paradign.
<rockets> paradigm rather
<rockets> things dont do what i expect
<Jucato> everything is a playlist?
<rockets> meh.
<Jucato> you need to put files in the playlist window to play them. but you don't need to save it to a playlist
<smorg> what does wip mean?
<smorg> must be work in progress :-/
<rockets> Jucato, exactley.
<rockets> in rhythmbox i can just play things
<Jucato> rockets: er? so? then just play things
<rockets> Jucato, i like playing albums.
<rockets> in rhythmbox i just click the album once and it becomes the current playing list of songs
<Jucato> and? I can't see why you're having problems with that
<rockets> essentially rhythmbox works like itunes.
<rockets> anyway, id just use rhythmbox if there was a functional now-playing plugin for pidgin or kopete that worked with rhythmbox.
 * Jucato still doesn't understand
<Jucato> why can't you play albums?
<rockets> nvr mind . . .
<Jucato> no, seriously. I'm trying to understand
<rockets> i donnu i cant phrase this correctly.
<rockets> ok like here
<rockets> I just found an album
<rockets> and double clicked on it
<rockets> and it added all the songs in that album to the current playlist
<rockets> but
<rockets> in rhythmbox
<rockets> if i did the same thing
<rockets> it would just start playing THAT album right away
<rockets> i like that behavior.
<Jucato> where are you double-clicking the album?
<rockets> the "collection" sidebar
<rockets> is there another place i can double click it?
<Jucato> Files sidebar, from Konqueror, etc.
<rockets> i cant do it from konqueror . . . im using gnome
<rockets> i mean I *could*
<rockets> but i wont.
<rockets> since i use nautilus
<Jucato> right-click -> Load replaces the contents of the playlist window
<rockets> actually if i double click the album in "Files"
<rockets> it just opens that folder within amarok
<rockets> ok
<rockets> ill try that thanks
<rockets> nice
<rockets> that works
<Jucato> but now that you've explained it better. I believe there have been user requests about that behavior
<rockets> mm
<rockets> Whoa!
<rockets> kopete can do video chat?
<rockets> does it work with iChat?
<Jucato> it has webcam support. yes
<Jucato> not sure if it works 100%
<rockets> does it work with standard AIM voicechat?
<rockets> or is it like a kopete-to-kopete thing
<Jucato> you'll have to try it. don't do AIM or video/voice chats :)
<rockets> why not.
<rockets> i cant just not do AIM. i use google talk when I can but 99% of everybody I know uses AIM
 * Jucato has a similar problem with Yahoo
<rockets> How do I play my whole library on shuffle?
<Jucato> rockets: load all your collection, then at the status bar, there are 2 icons, one turns Random On
<rockets> ah.
<rockets> the dice.
<rockets> see its like
<rockets> everything is one more step
<rockets> because it always involves creating a playlist
<smorg> anyone know much about cpu optomizations for the gcc?
<Jucato> not really. iirc in any media player, loading/playing a file adds it to a sort of "now playing" area or list. it's practically the same
<WaltzingAlong> or with amarok? usually can instruct amarok to just play a random set of tracks
 * Jucato hasn't seen Rhythmbox in a looong time though...
<Jucato> smorg: man gcc? :)
<rockets> Jucato, i can just SINGLE CLICK all artists in rhythmbox, click random, then click play
<rockets> single left click.
<smorg> of course! always a good source of info
<Jucato> rockets: it just means one thing... Amarok isn't a clone of Rhythmbox or of iTunes. it's its own thing
<Jucato> you can't really expect different apps to always behave or be used in the same way 100% of the time, in all areas/aspects
<smorg> actually i'm wondering if there is some utility to tell me which -mtune paramater or -march option is best
<smorg> cpu specifics
<surgy> hellp
<surgy> hello*
<Jucato> help or hello? :)
<Jucato> (or both?)
<rockets> I just don't see the benefit of doing it this way though. In rhythmbox I CAN create playlists.
<rockets> I just dont *need* to.
<smorg> ooooh duh
<surgy> my resolution, on my login screen, is higher than my monitor supports, how do i adjust this? i checked in xorg.conf and it looks good, also my refresh rate seams a bit high. im running 7.10 gutsy. thanks for any help on the subject
<smorg> I would use -mtune native if compiling for the current machine
<smorg> that just makes too much sense XD
<Jucato> rockets: like I said, you don't have to either. you just need to place them in a queue. it doesn't create/save that into a playlist unless you want to.
<rockets> yeah i get that . . . but its a playlist-like-object
<Jucato> iirc in iTunes you can't even mix and match songs from different collections w/o creating a new collection...
<Jucato> could be wrong. haven't used iTunes in a loooooonger time than rhythmbox
<surgy> jucato can you help me please?
 * Jucato likes the way Amarok is... uses the playlist as a scratchpad for dumping songs and mixing them
<surgy> : agrees
<Jucato> surgy: try to see if xorg.conf has "Virtual" entries near the resolution entries
<Jucato> not really sure though
<surgy> Jucato: weird huh? i figured it should use the same resolution as my desktop
<kraut> moin
<smorg> geh... it doesn't explain the difference between mtune and march in the manual!
<Jucato> surgy: it doesn't
<timri> smorg: it does here. from man gcc : "This option is very similar to the -mcpu= option, except that instead of specifying the actual target processor type, and hence restricting which instructions can be used,"
 * timri needs new glasses
 * smorg apparantly needs glasses
<smorg> cool though... thats useful
<timri> smorg: No, you were right, I misread your mtune for mcpu :)
 * timri Just realizes he does not HAVE glasses
<keegan> hi guys , how do  i know what  user my apache webserver is running under
<sub[t]rnl> keegan: www-data as user and group by default
<keegan> thanks
<keegan> sub[t]rnl:  but ps -aux | grep apache shows root
 * timri though apace was running under nobody by default
<keegan> root      6601  0.0  0.1  10168  2668 ?        Ss   12:04   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k
<keegan> its  a default install
<timri> s/gh/ght
<keegan> sub[t]rnl:
<smalls> hi gang.
<smalls> whats a program where i can make coppies of games ?
<timri> smalls: cp ?
<smalls> i would like to  burn a copy of half life
<smalls> a cd burning program.
<timri> smalls: k3b ?
<smalls> will it be just as valid ?
<timri> smalls: ??? You want to duplicate your license too ?
<mrigns> I think you will have to use dd and make an iso after which you can burn
<mrigns> man dd
<smalls> whats a dd ?
<mrigns> type man dd in the terminal and you'll see
<smalls> ahh
<mrigns> it's the man(ual)
<smalls> thought it was  a technical term. thanx guys.
<timri> smalls: If you want to make illegal copies of something (not saying you are), this is the wrong channel to ask for help :)
<smalls> yes.  but my question is not about legal issues of course, simply making valid (un-warped) coppies.
<smalls> thanx.
<timri> smalls: In that case you can use: dd if=/dev/hdc of=/home/smalls/copy.iso
 * timri is going to grab something to eat
<timri> smalls: Then you can use k3b to burn it to cd
<[ifr0g]> !find wicd
<ubotu> Package/file wicd does not exist in gutsy
<smalls> timri:  is there a particular format when burning as k3b ?
<mrigns> smalls: it doesn't hvae it's own format
<mrigns> iso, bin+cue,
<mrigns> for nero images you would need something like acetoneiso
<mrigns> which can convert
<mrigns> http://www.acetoneteam.org/
<virnik> hi there
<virnik> is there some option, how can I modify kmilo stepping when lowering or rising sound volume?
<twylight> hey, what's a good program for running an IRC server on kubuntu?
<Jucato> !ircd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah
<mrigns> a server with an installed DE? kinky
<unix_infidel> why would i be able to ping google.com but not do w3m google.com
<unix_infidel> anyone?
<xevious> unix_infidel: port 80 traffic blocked?
<ubuntu> hi all is there a way to upgrade an older kubuntu.. to the 7.10 without a cd / dvd ?
<unix_infidel> nope.
<xevious> dunno
<unix_infidel> no proxy, no ports blocked.
<xevious> ubuntu: read the topic
<Jucato> ubuntu: the "normal" upgrade process uses an internet connection, not CD's/DVD's
<xevious> hahaha
<xevious> nice nick
<Netizen1993> damn
<twylight> ircd is compiling now
<Netizen1993> my name is gone here.
<Netizen1993> LOL
<Netizen1993> I have been having some extreem problems getting a good download of the .iso
<Netizen1993> and I have this old version.. that I am currently running in live mode.
<xevious> which version are you running that you want to upgrade?
<Netizen1993> I just don't know if I should attempt another download
<Netizen1993> or just install this and then figure out how to upgrade to 7.10
<xevious> wait, you have an old version installed or you're running an old version off the live cd?
<Netizen1993> old on a live
<twylight> 7.10 is broken in my opinion
<Netizen1993> ubuntu 7.10 rocks..
<aabrahao> hi, when start the x the error appears: could not open default font 'fixed'
<Netizen1993> but I want KDE
<Netizen1993> :(
<xevious> Netizen1993: if you dont have it installed on a hard drive you're definitely best off downloading a 7.10 cd for doing a fresh install
<Netizen1993> ok will try it again
<xevious> are you using bittorrent to download it?
<xevious> what kind of problems are you having with the download?
<WaltzingAlong> !info kubuntu-desktop | Netizen1993
<ubotu> netizen1993: kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.59 (gutsy), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Netizen1993> xevious: I'ts just failing the md5's
<WaltzingAlong> grab a torrent; or the burn is failing? then burn more slowly
<xevious> if you download via bittorrent, it can't fail the md5
<Netizen1993> the iso is failing the md5's
<Netizen1993> I won't burn till it passes the md5 checks.. can't afford to just randomly burn coasters.
<xevious> Netizen1993: you said ubuntu 7.10 is great but you want KDE... do you have ubuntu 7.10 installed (on the hard drive)
 * Netizen1993 is a starving student
<WaltzingAlong> Netizen1993: so grab a torrent corresponding to the .iso you have. have the torrent check over the iso you already have; it will download the pieces that fail the checks/are not right
<Netizen1993> not at the present.. I erased it..
<Netizen1993> but I do have it on disk.
<xevious> ok... best off with a fresh install then
<WaltzingAlong> Netizen1993: then you can install from that, install the package 'kubuntu-desktop' and remove the package 'ubuntu-desktop'
<Netizen1993> I just want the *ntu system with kde.. :)  I Kan't stand gnome.
<Netizen1993> ahhh so it is possible then
<WaltzingAlong> Netizen1993: yes so you can do that with the instructions i just provided
<xevious> that's a way to do it
<WaltzingAlong> if one already has the ubuntu cd
<xevious> Netizen1993: or just grab the iso using bittorrent and it'll pass the md5 guaranteed
<Netizen1993> I have a 7.10 64 bit
<Netizen1993> burned and that works
<Netizen1993> I'm already 35 % on the new download..
<Netizen1993> so I will let this finish..
<WaltzingAlong> from a torrent?
<Netizen1993> no from FTP
<xevious> Netizen1993: we're suggesting bittorrent because it does hash checks of portions of the download as it downloads, and automatically fixes errors
<WaltzingAlong> unless there is a packet sniffing torrent blocker ... your download should be faster and nothing shy of 100% verified with torrent
<Netizen1993> ok well if this one fails..
<Netizen1993> I can do the slower torrent then
<Netizen1993> torrents can be soooo slow..
<xevious> hehe
<Netizen1993> when compared to axel
<xevious> not for ubuntu downloads
<xevious> i was pulling 2.5MB/sec the last time i downloaded a kubuntu iso
<Netizen1993> do I even have a torrent client with the Live CD?
<WaltzingAlong> ok so grab from the ftp source. then you have the iso, you can still use the torrent to point to that already downloaded iso so the torrent can verify the iso
<xevious> it completely maxed out my comcast cable connection
<WaltzingAlong> !info ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.1-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 2698 kB, installed size 9932 kB
<Netizen1993> holly tolledo.. torrent is slooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwww..... :(
<Netizen1993> man sayin like gonna be a day to get it :(
<Jucato> that really depends on a lot of factors
<Jucato> torrents are faster than ftp in some cases, depending on the factors
<WaltzingAlong> Netizen1993: it would be nice to know if the iso you had was failing the md5sum or just the burnt one
<Netizen1993> I'm just spoiled I guess..... I got used to using axel to do downloads.. I'm used to seeing 300+
<Netizen1993> WaltzingAlong: I thought I had specified that the .iso was failing.. sorry If I didn't make that clear.. I do that from time to time,  sorry
<WaltzingAlong> Netizen1993: ah yeah you did. ok so with the one you grabbed already you use torrent to finish the pieces that are not matching
<Netizen1993> I didn't know I could do that already had deleted from the drive..
<crazy_bus> my computer gets to the login screen.  I type my password in and press enter and the screen goes black.  It then returns to the login page.  Why would this be?  Is their anyway to check freespace from the commandline so I can check its not that?
<WaltzingAlong> so rather than downloading the entire file again, just a few sections so the entire .iso passes the md5 check
<Netizen1993> no biggie.. I will just redownload it
<WaltzingAlong> crazy_bus: df -h
<Netizen1993> axel should have it here in about an hour or so.
<Netizen1993> I'm downloading the DVD.iso this time.. and not the CD.iso
<Netizen1993> perhaps it will be better.
<crazy_bus> my /home isn
<crazy_bus> t listed doing that WaltzingAlong ?
<WaltzingAlong> crazy_bus: should list all
<WaltzingAlong> crazy_bus: df -h /home
<crazy_bus> it's listed their.  0 avail :(.  Any way I can boot in and ]b'
<crazy_bus> burn files off?
<WaltzingAlong> crazy_bus: do you have a lot free elsewhere? you could move a big one, free up some space, then log into kde like normal, doing whatever from familiar territory
<crazy_bus> ok.  I'll try that
<Jason_w_w> can anybody help me with getting wine to work?
<WaltzingAlong> crazy_bus: partitioning is the fine art of assuring not enough space will be where it is needed ;)
<WaltzingAlong> Jason_w_w: sure, the issue?
<Jason_w_w> well, it's a program that seems to want to run in 640 x 480
<crazy_bus> WaltzingAlong: seems to have worked.  It only logged me into a blue kde screen with a terminal but Im sure a reboot will fix it
<Jason_w_w> when I tried to run it before, it gave an error about "wine could not switch display mode"
<WaltzingAlong> Jason_w_w: which wine version do you have? wine --version
<Jason_w_w> now I have forced kubuntu into 640x480 (miserable), and still it is not working
<Jason_w_w> wine-0.9.49
<WaltzingAlong> Jason_w_w: are you using 3d drivers for your video card?
<Jason_w_w> is there an easy way to check?  (I know this program will not require them)
<WaltzingAlong> Jason_w_w: you could configure wine through systemsettings/advanced/windows applications
<WaltzingAlong> Jason_w_w: in konsole, glxinfo | grep -i direct
<Jason_w_w> I've looked around there, and played around with a few of the settings, but nothing seems to have helped so far
<Jason_w_w> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<Jason_w_w> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<WaltzingAlong> Jason_w_w: which windows version is wine reporting to the application?
<Jason_w_w> xp
<twylight> wthca
<twylight> figjewufgijlk'
<WaltzingAlong> Jason_w_w: mind relaying which program it is? (btw help with wine may be found elsewhere, such as #winehq )
<twylight> sorry, my cat just walked across my keyboard
<Jason_w_w> sure, it is called PowerPrep...it is GRE preparation software available for free download online
<Jason_w_w> WaltzingAlong:  thanks so much for your help, but I have to run...I'll figure something out I'm sure
<WaltzingAlong> ok
<VIVIsect> hello :)
<WaltzingAlong> hello
<VIVIsect> Is anyone here in the mood of giving an absolute noob some advice
<twylight> sure
<emilsedgh> !ask | VIVIsect
<ubotu> VIVIsect: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<VIVIsect> Well, i installed kubuntu 7.10, and it worked perfectly, but, i cant install 2 things
<VIVIsect> my lexicon lambda usb soundcard
<VIVIsect> and crappy chinese accessrunner adsl modem
<VIVIsect> which is the only type of modem i can get here :(
<aabrahao> when the x is started and I pressed ctrl f2 to go to terminal mode, how can I back to graphical mode?
<lup0> aabrahao: Ctrl+F7
<lup0> aabrahao: sorry, ctrl+alt+F7
<aabrahao> <lup0> grato
<aabrahao> e como faco para o x nao inice sozinho?
<VIVIsect> no advices?
<emilsedgh> VIVIsect: as far as i know, there are problems with usb adsl modems :(
<VIVIsect> Yep, i know
<VIVIsect> but i don know where to start xD
<ActionParsnip> hey all
 * ActionParsnip waves
<frojnd> I have a q. Is it possible to write in kate like this: if I put down three spaces and than "{" I want to write in the next line 3 spaces after start and not from beginning  ??
<Jucato> you mean auto-indenting?
<ardchoille> frojnd: I believe that would be syntax hilightin. Have you checked syntax hilighting?
<ardchoille> ok, maybe I'm wrong
<frojnd> ardchoille, nop I wasn't, it would save a lot of work in programming..
<Jucato> syntax highlighting = (as the name suggests) highlighting words (colors)
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<Jucato> frojnd: Tools -> Indentation
<Jucato> if you want to set a default one, Settings -> Configure Kate -> Editor -> Indentation (affects Kwrite too)
<ardchoille> Jucato: Does that mean it's a kpart?
<frojnd> thanx Jucato
<Jucato> ardchoille: katepart has always been a kpart. used in kwrite, kate, quanta, kdevelop, etc
<ardchoille> ok
<Jucato> http://kate-editor.org
<ardchoille> That's one rocking editor, I know that much.
<twylight> kate is the stuff
<[ifr0g]> !find dd_rescue
<twylight> !lol
<ubotu> File dd_rescue found in ddrescue
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<utnubuk> is there a way to install the new gnome online desktop in ubuntu ?? i did sudo apt-get as per instructions from redhatmagazine.com and its not in the repos
<utnubuk> just wondering if anyone here may have tried it...
<Jucato> utnubuk: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/gnome
<utnubuk> thanks Jucato
<twylight> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<utnubuk> one more questino (i think :) if I update with synaptic will that update KDE stuff as well? is everything in the same 'bucket' so to speak?
<WaltzingAlong> utnubuk: yes
<utnubuk> cool ty
 * Jucato nods
<zgmf-x20a> anyone know how to convert files from avi to mpeg4??
<utnubuk> Jucato i think you may have misunderstood me, take a quick look at http://www.redhatmagazine.com/2007/11/13/tour-of-gnome-online-desktop/
<llutz> zgmf-x20a: mencoder <filename.avi> -ovc xvid -oac mp3lame -o <output.avi>
<Jucato> utnubuk: oh yeah. missed the "online" word
<utnubuk> :)
<Jucato> utnubuk: try asking in #ubuntu
<utnubuk> kk
<[ifr0g]> !corrupted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about corrupted - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zgmf-x20a> llutz: i see.  is there a gui front end available that i can get for mencoder?
<llutz> avidemux
<zgmf-x20a> and this will allow me to convert avi files to mpeg 4 llutz?
<llutz> zgmf-x20a: not for mencoder, but imho best gui for video-conversion
<toker> Hi all.. how can I install KDE on Ubuntu 7.10
<llutz> zgmf-x20a: avi is just a container, not a codec
<zgmf-x20a> llutz: ok, so if i install avidemux it will allow me to do simple conversions of avi files to mp4 files though right?
<llutz> zgmf-x20a: yes
<zgmf-x20a> llutz: sweeeeeeeeet.. trying things out on my psp
<llutz> zgmf-x20a: more help at http://avidemux.berlios.de/index.html
<mizerydearia> Using putty, how can I type or send non-ascii characters such as hex 90 (int 144 / asc )?
<utnubuk> mizerydearia: what exactly are you trying to do?
<utnubuk> login? pswd?
<mizerydearia> utnubuk I'm trying to type in a string that includes hex value 90 (int 144 / ascii ) using putty (ssh connection to my Linksys WRT54G router
<utnubuk> For putty, you have to chose UTF-8 from Window > Translation
<utnubuk> not sure if you checked http://www.gammu.org/wiki/index.php?title=Gammu:SMS_Character_Set_Conversion
<utnubuk> i misunderstood your question, doubt that link will help
<utnubuk> hopefully you find it useful
<zgmf-x20a> llutz: havin some difficulty with this thing, its not working proper i dont think.  basically, all i ahve to do is open the file i want, and in fromat area change to mp4, hit save and it should be done right?  but the file doesnt work...
<zgmf-x20a> llutz: any suggestions?
<llutz> zgmf-x20a: http://www.avidemux.org/admWiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<zgmf-x20a> llutz: yah i took a look at that... doesnt say, "to convert avi to mp4, just.... "
<ocs> hi. the clock of my PC has an error of one hour. how can i see if there are kernel's problems associated to that?
<Zombocom> is it because it didn't do the time change?
<ocs> Zombocom: no
<Zombocom> is the system time alright if you go into setup at the bios?
<fomle> Hello.. i got a question about beryl? is there a quick inbstall guide anywhere? only 1 i found lead to was not longer there.. :(
<Zombocom> beryl has merged with compiz to form compiz-fusion
<Zombocom> their room is #compiz-fusion
<ocs> Zombocom: let me check
<Zombocom> k
<fomle> thnx Zombocom
<Zombocom> no problem fomle
<ocs> Zombocom: the bios time is ok, and after rebooting also the OS time has been corrected... but why?
<Zombocom> no clue
<Zombocom> someone else could explain it probably, I was just trying to use a system of elimination to find where the problem was
<ocs> ok, thnks
<Zombocom> no problem
<ocs> another question: how can i check if the installation of my OS is for i386 or for i686 ?
<llutz> ocs uname -a
<zgmf-x20a> anyone know a good psp channel?
<ocs> thnks  llutz
<timri> Is there a way to make klipper store images as well?
<timri> In some previous version of KDE klipper could store images like it does text, so you did not have to keep the source app open to copy&paste something. I want to enable this feature, but do not know how. Anyone?
<sammy> anyone trying kmail+gmail with imap?
 * sammy pokes dje_ and mnm1
<sammy> your hostnames are interesting
<bonzai> anyone around that can help a first time installer noob
<timri> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bonzai> lol
<bonzai> k
<sammy> that bot is snarky.
<joetheodd> Is that a tonguetwister?
<bonzai> ahh
<bonzai> installing kubuntu on a lappy with via everything
<timri> bonzai: Unichrome graphics?
<bonzai> looks like i have to recompile the source
<bonzai> yes
<bonzai> the chrome9 hc
<bonzai> wich is the unichrome, yes
<timri> bonzai: Oh! that one is even worse supported than my k8m800 :)
<timri> bonzai: What exactly do you want to recompile, though. Openchrome ?
<bonzai> na
<bonzai> looks about he same challenge as the one from via
<bonzai> *the
<timri> bonzai: And your question is ? :)
<bonzai> is lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic not complete or something?
<timri> bonzai: Not that I know of, what's your problem?
<bonzai> this is the dvd 7.04 i have installed as gusty wonn't even get to the livecd
<bonzai> well my next step is to sudo make modules_prepare
<bonzai> but i get lots of errors about files/directories missing
<timri> bonzai: pastebin?
 * timri wonders why bonzai needs to recompile his kernel at all :)
<bonzai> let me see if i can post what i've done so far with out getting booted
<timri> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bonzai> ahh, good call
 * timri wishes there was another way to control ubotu, without the exclamation mark
<jack-> timri: /msg
<_lucas> Buenas
<timri> jack-: Ah! thanks. (I should have read the docs a little better :)
<jack-> :)
<jack-> <3 blootbot
<sammy> timri: if it's anything like the old infobot, you can remove the ! trigger, but then it'll just shout out anytime someone says anything that matches.
<jack-> not recommended ;)
<timri> sammy: In #kubuntu, that does not seem really wanted behavior from a bot :P
<sammy> *nod* hence the trigger :P
<sammy> unless you were talking about something else? it's 4am here in seattle, I'm a little slow
<timri> :)
<sammy> and wondering if anyone's tried kmail+gmail imap? it's .... quirky. as to be expected, I guess.
<bonzai> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44598/
<carwash^> kmail tends to coredump when using imap
<jpatrick> sammy: it's dead slow, and I have to download a message again just to view it
<sammy> carwash^: I just installed a ton of -dbg packages for just that sort of thing :) and, yes, kontact crashes a good bit, and kmail is usually the culprit
<sammy> jpatrick: and the way that labels vs folders work is odd. if I have a filter on gmail set to apply a label, the message appears in my inbox, then disappears and appears in the folder for the label
<jpatrick> sammy: I switched back to pop for my sake..
<timri> bonzai: You left out the interesting part: the error messages themselves :)
<sammy> again, quirky, I know they have things to work out. but sometimes, like now, I'm seeing messages appear and disappear, then reappear as new on the next mail check, the same message over and over. a message that isn't matching any filter rules.
<bonzai> refresh
<sammy> jpatrick: I'm probably headed back to the web interface. I'm already using gmail to check my personal accounts via pop. If I get adventurous I might try to triage a few bugs, but imap is a scary beast, even with servers like courier
<sammy> I've seen a few tutorials that suggest implementing offline imap with an intermediary imap server you maintain yourself.
<timri> bonzai: Nope, still nothing (our paste ends with "errors out there^^^^")
<bonzai> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44600/
<bonzai> sorry
<wickedsmaat> Linux Newbie With A Question . . .
<wickedsmaat> I'm using Ubuntu-GNOME, I installed KDE.
<wickedsmaat> Can I uninstall GNOME (ubuntu-desktop) in Synaptic?
<wickedsmaat> It says it's "unrecomended" in Synaptic.
<jpatrick> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<wickedsmaat> *THANKS*
<sammy> I'm going to make a video of this and post it somewhere. watch my messages appear and instantly disappear! kmail: it's magic. though, it's not going to get any better unless I go double check that all the issues I'm having have been filed on a bug tracker somewhere. such is life in the big city.
<timri> bonzai: Ah, got it now :)
<luigi> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<timri> bonzai: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<bonzai> bingo
<bonzai> what was that
<timri> bonzai: :) You were missing libc6-dev amongst other things :)
<timri> bonzai: It works now?
<bonzai> sorry, i used to work on solaris, about 10 years ago, first time touching this side of the world again since then
<bonzai> it licked it, that's for sure
<timri> bonzai: :)
 * timri is going to try nexenta sometime soon
<timri> bonzai: By the way: I am not convinced you actually need to compile your kernal.
<timri> bonzai: Feisty already has modular X I believe, so your new via driver (if that's what you are doing) should work just like that (famous last words)
<bonzai> best i can get is 800x600
<bonzai> anything higher makes it look like i selected the wrong or too high of video mode
<bonzai> got to do this again with the audio too
<timri> bonzai: Curious. Could you pastebin the output of lspci for me?
 * timri Just now notices he has joined the legions of "kernAl" sayers... ouch. That was a typo of course *blush*
<smorg> !libsdl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libsdl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<timri> !info libsdl
<ubotu> Package libsdl does not exist in gutsy
<timri> oops
<bonzai> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44603/
<timri> smorg: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libs/libsdl1.2debian
<bonzai> if you know an easier way, i'll all ears
<smorg> cool that helps :-)
<snconnect> hello
 * twylight eats smorg
<snconnect> do you speak french?
<sammy> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<snconnect> thanks you
<twylight> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<twylight> haha
<timri> bonzai: I would suggest to try Gutsy using the normal LiveCd, starting in Safe Graphics mode
<bonzai> tried that
<timri> bonzai: Blank screen?
<bonzai> no, looks like it's in the wrong video mode
<timri> bonzai: Some whitewash starting from the bottom ?
<bonzai> that is there but goes away
<timri> bonzai: known modeline problem
<timri> bonzai: First time I hear it affects vesa, btw
<bonzai> once booted, you can tell it's text,
<bonzai> hmm
<timri> bonzai: Try to switch to a console, and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bonzai> now or in gutsy?
<timri> bonzai: You could try it now, but thats how I got over my via troubles in Gutsy.
<timri> bonzai: The upside to using gutsy: your audio troubles should be smaller (still an alsamixer pb as far as I can see on launchpad, don't have the same audio chip unfortunately)
<bonzai> ok, i ran it, put in an identifier, not quite sure what it is asking me to do here
<bonzai> d'oh
<timri> bonzai: Just press OK lots of times, until you come at the resolution selection.
<bonzai> the xconf file, nm
<bonzai> there is no ok
<timri> bonzai: Fell of your screen perhaps: try tab followed by enter
 * timri has to go in 10 minutes
<bonzai> there it goes
<bonzai> what's a good amount of mem to use?
<timri> bonzai: Unselect all bogus resolutions (gutsy thought my 1024x768 ldc could do 1600 something)
<timri> bonzai: Just leave it as-is, and OK your way through those screens
<bonzai> 128mb i think is the max, maybe 64mb
<bonzai> it's asking me to type it in
<timri> bonzai: You can (and usually should :) ) leave it blank
<bonzai> nm
<bonzai> helps if i read
<timri> :)
<bonzai> back to a prompt
<timri> bonzai: You got to the resolutions screen ?
<bonzai> yeah, i selected 1024 for now
<timri> bonzai: good, one second, I'am gonna pastebin my xorg.conf, might help you in the future
<timri> bonzai: http://pastebin.com/m3dd6e07d
<timri> bonzai: You can now cross your fingers, log out, restart X (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace) and it *should* work.
<timri> bonzai: But first, you might want to pastbin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf :)
 * timri is starting to think he fried bonzais computer from a distance
<timri> bonzai: ?
<timri> Sigh, smb4k 0.8.4 still has the annoying "DCOPServer wants to connect to kwallet" bug on my system
<timri> bonzai: ping!
 * timri looks around innocently but slightly worried
 * timri has to go now, bye all
<bonzai> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44604/
<bonzai> sorry, mouse battery
<bonzai> i think it looks right
<WaltzingAlong> bonzai: what is the issue?
<bonzai> d'oh
<bonzai> knew he had to leave
<bonzai> via video on a lappy
<WaltzingAlong> bonzai: 3d or just any?
<bonzai> via driver, or better than the vesa 800x600
<WaltzingAlong> bonzai: how about a pastebin of the resulting /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bonzai> think i'm going to try the settings...
<bonzai> ok, 1 sec
<bonzai> all 2200 lines?
<WaltzingAlong> sure to pastebin
<bonzai> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44606/
<bonzai> be right back, going to try this last change it's easy enough to undo
<WaltzingAlong> bonzai: what did timri have you do? comment out option usefbdev? comment out busid? in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ; ok paste 44606 is the log when loading vesa driver. and what happens with the 'via' module
<WaltzingAlong> bonzai: make a copy of the log /var/log/Xorg.0.log before changing back to vesa
<ActionParsnip> hi all
 * ActionParsnip waves
<WaltzingAlong> ActionParsnip: greetings
<WaltzingAlong> bonzai: were you at all interested in the latest from viaarena? http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=25&CatID=2580&SubCatID=163                 also http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44607/
<Bonzai> so much for quick lol
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<WaltzingAlong> bonzai: were you at all interested in the latest from viaarena? http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=25&CatID=2580&SubCatID=163                 also http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44607/
<Bonzai> it didn't work, this is my main pc, i'm trying to recover the lappy
<WaltzingAlong> Bonzai: ssh into it ? change xorg.conf back
<Bonzai> couldn't get that far, i'll get it once i get a console, it's almost there
<ActionParsnip> WaltzingAlong: whats he trying to do?
<WaltzingAlong> ActionParsnip: get better than 800x600 using vesa or use vga video module
<Bonzai> I was trying the viaarena driver, it has ya compile the kernel
<ActionParsnip> WaltzingAlong: what gfx card?
<WaltzingAlong> Bonzai: which graphics unit is it exactly? lspci
<Bonzai> just a sec, lappy's almost back up
<Bonzai> it's the via chrome9 hc
<WaltzingAlong> ActionParsnip: via chrome9 hc
<ActionParsnip> WaltzingAlong: bad news http://forums.viaarena.com/messageview.aspx?catid=31&threadid=80202&enterthread=y
<Bonzai> I've seen that, i don't have the link right now, but someone got it going with the via driver in 7.04
<ActionParsnip> Bonzai: http://www.hombrepac.com.ar/software-libre/linux/how-to-via-k8m890-chrome-9-igp-and-linuxs-xorg-ubuntu-edgy-610/
<ActionParsnip> Bonzai: seen that one?
<WaltzingAlong> yeah ActionParsnip i have seen that
<WaltzingAlong> Bonzai: but may have some success with http://www.hombrepac.com.ar/software-libre/linux/how-to-via-k8m890-chrome-9-igp-and-linuxs-xorg-ubuntu-edgy-610/
<WaltzingAlong> Bonzai: and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<nado> hi
<ActionParsnip> Is the command to open a URL with firefox, firefox %u
<ActionParsnip> hi nacer
<ActionParsnip> hi nado
<WaltzingAlong> Bonzai: and you may wish to subscribe to https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/11807
<WaltzingAlong> ActionParsnip: yes firefox %u
<ActionParsnip> WaltzingAlong: cheers man
<nado> after switching to kubuntu, my graphics are kinda laggy. i.e. when i try to mark several icons at once and resize that rectangle quickly, the framerate drops drastically. nv drivers for my geforce6800 are installed, settings in xorg.conf are similar to the old ones that worked with another distribution. what can i do?
<Bonzai> Bonzai:  http://www.hombrepac.com.ar/software-libre/linux/how-to-via-k8m890-chrome-9-igp-and-linuxs-xorg-ubuntu-edgy-610/
<WaltzingAlong> nado: use the !nvidia driver? turn off some of the eye candy in kde through kcontrol or the program kpersonalizer
<utnubuk> it's late and my head hurts.
<nado> WaltzingAlong: alright, i'll try to go for nvidia drivers
<mikl> Is Kubuntu going to package KDE4 beta 4?
<nado> but there's the second problem, my adept won't work anymore
<WaltzingAlong> nado: in konsole, sudo aptitude -f install   shows what?
<WaltzingAlong> nado: (or sudo apt-get -f install)
<WaltzingAlong> mikl: according to #kubuntu-devel yes! in a few days!
<mikl> WaltzingAlong: ok, I'm looking forward to taking it for a spin :)
<WaltzingAlong> mikl: or to see the latest/greatest you could build from svn yourself
<nado> i tried to install java, that installation failed, now everytime i try to install/remove something, i get an error
<nado> WaltzingAlong: um, wait...
<WaltzingAlong> mikl: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/Unstable_Version for a guide on how to do just that
<mikl> WaltzingAlong: yeah, I know, but I think I'll save myself the headache of figuring KDE's new build system out ;)
<nado> it says that sun-java5-plugin shall be deleted
<nado> when i continue, i get an error, saying sun-java5-jre could not be found
<nado> and i should correct it myself
<mikl> nado: remove it and get the java6-packages instead :)
<nado> miki: that's what i'm trying
<WaltzingAlong> nado: though sun-java5-jre should be in the repos too
<nado> but i can't remove it
<WaltzingAlong> nado: sudo aptitude update    first
<mikl> yeah, that sounds rather strange...
<nado> same error
<ubuntu_> i am trying to install ubuntu7.10 from livecd ,manully  editing  partition return error ,it says cant create file system
<nado> can't i get rid of the package without adept?
<WaltzingAlong> nado: and to remove all of sun-java5: sudo aptitude purge sun-java5-bin sun-java5-demo sun-java5-doc sun-java5-fonts sun-java5-jdk sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin sun-java5-source
<nado> yup saw it now, too ;)
<nado> i'll give it a try
<WaltzingAlong> nado: then to install the java6 plugin  sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin     or through adept
<ubuntu_> please someone help me
<nado> do i need the plugin package only?
<nado> basically i just need compatibility with firefox to do my homework for the university
<WaltzingAlong> nado: well depends on what you want with java. plugin should pull in a few others too
<WaltzingAlong> nado: oh so you want the jdk (development kit) as well
<nado> i think you misunderstood me ;) i need to use applets, i don't want to develop them
<WaltzingAlong> nado: :) ok
<nado> gnarf
<nado> now i can't get past the user's agreement
<WaltzingAlong> tab to ok
<WaltzingAlong> then enter
<nado> oops :D
<ubuntu_> error i got "The ext3 file system creation in partition #9 of IDE1 slave (hdb) failed."
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu_: with the msdos partition table there can be 4 primary partitions or 3 and one extended
<nado> yay, it works! thanks a lot WaltzingAlong!
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu_: perhaps that has something to do with the error?
<WaltzingAlong> nado: congrats
<WaltzingAlong> nado: should be able to use adept manager as you had been
<nado> yup it works as well
<ubuntu_> WaltzingAlong how do you say i have msdos partition ?
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu_: referring to the type of partition table - not the file systems on any of the partitions; just a guess
<nado> i'll try the driver thing now, brb
<WaltzingAlong> !nvidia > nado
<andreas> My NetworkManager seems to have gone nuts. When i try to log on my wlan, it just wont. Worked fine yesterday. Symptoms: wifi symbol on my comp. is blinking like a blitz, all the bars in Knetworkmanager is gone, and the pop-up when i try to log in to a wlan, is all over my desktop.
<timri> ubuntu_: in Xubuntu Feisty this is a known pb (http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704)
<WaltzingAlong> knetworkmanager not listing anything for your devices? open /etc/network/interfaces then comment out all lines referring to the corresponding devices (ethx for example), though you can leave the auto lines; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/ReleaseNotes | andreas
<ubuntu_> timri i have kubuntu
<andreas> It is showing up all my networks, but cant connect
<ubuntu_> andreas enable eth0
<ubuntu_> sudo ifup eth0
<nado> WaltzingAlong:  nvidia drivers solved my problem, thanks again ;)
<WaltzingAlong> nado: enjoy! :D
<nado> hehe, will do
<andreas> ubuntu_ it is already listed as eth1, when i iwconfig
<nado> another question: why isn't beryl in the repos?
<WaltzingAlong> nado: it is
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | nado
<nado> is beryl compiz again? O.o
<timri> ubuntu_: As a workaround you could setup your paritions manually without the installer (http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/)
<WaltzingAlong> compiz-fusion is beryl+compiz, yeah
<nado> cool
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu_: you could use qtparted in the livecd to configure the partitions
<andreas> what suold i do to install nvidia drivers?  Got a Geforce 8400m GS
<WaltzingAlong> !nvidia > andreas
<timri> WaltzingAlong: If it is in fact a problem with non-unmountable partitions that wont help him much, hence my link to http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<nado> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<WaltzingAlong> timri: i see. yes and it may help to disable automount as per the release notes with 7.04
<nado> cool
<nado> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<WaltzingAlong> !bot > nado
<nado> that's what i was looking for ;)
<WaltzingAlong> nado: play with the bot using /msg ubotu !tell me everything
<WaltzingAlong> oh
<WaltzingAlong> ;d
<jpatrick> has anyone had any problems with updates?
<WaltzingAlong> which updates?
<jpatrick> WaltzingAlong: I've installed gutsy updates and some kde apps just won't load
<vbgunz> I am cd'ed in a directory. I would like to recursively search inside every file for something. how do i do this from the command line? what utility?
<jpatrick> vbgunz: "rgrep"
<vbgunz> jpatrick: thanks, will check it out!
<timri> WaltzingAlong: The pb with the workaround in the Feisty release notes is that they seem to apply specifically to Xubuntu, and "ubuntu" is using Kubuntu (WHOA!)
<nado> alright, gotta go
<nado> cya
<WaltzingAlong> vbgunz: graphically you may be interested in kfind; otherwise the command 'locate' uses the db updated upon boot by 'updatedb'; and of course the greps
<timri> vbgunz: Use grep with the recurs action or -r flag
<vbgunz> I usually pipe things through grep for file names. i love locate too. I am trying to recursively search through a directory though for words *in* a file and not just the file name :)
<WaltzingAlong> vbgunz: then kfind or grep as pointed out.
<vbgunz> timri: I just tried rgrep -i 'prototype' -r (while in the directory)
<Jucato> grep -ir pattern *
<WaltzingAlong> jpatrick: which package?
<vbgunz> it's taking forever though... the directory isn't that big
<Jucato> vbgunz: I think you misplaced -r
<vbgunz> Jucato: thanks. that gem did it. :)
<llutz>  !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<vbgunz> Jucato: yes, I did, heh, thanks :)
 * timri Thinks pressing Ctrl+F in konqueror is a totally cool feature, it esp. rocks combined with the quicksearch toolbar in icon view (no idea if dolphin does this as well)
<Jucato> timri: it should have both too
<emilsedgh> timri: i didnt knew it! thanks man!
<emilsedgh> aah, Konqueror has many, 'many' secrets!
<emilsedgh> for example its smooth scrolling feature rocks
 * timri gives the KDE guys and girls a pat on the backs
<timri> emilsedgh: shift+arrow  you mean>
<timri> emilsedgh: shift+arrow  you mean?
<emilsedgh> timri: yes
<Jucato> and the search as you type in Konqueror while browsing
<timri> emilsedgh: I esp. like the way you can change the speed / pause etc
<emilsedgh> Jucato: '/' ?
<timri> Jucato: Yeah!
<Jucato> yeah
<emilsedgh> timri: yes thats cool and really smooth, really usefull feature
<Jucato> did you know that you can do the same thing in file management mode, without the '/', IF you type fast enough?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: yes, but thats useless with filenames with more than 3 characters :D
<posingaspopular> that's your answer to everything Jucato
<Jucato> O.o
<timri> Jucato: And did you know you can use regexps in the url ? like /home/timri/*.txt to only show textfiles :)
<Jucato> timri: yep
<Jucato> emilsedgh: why? 4 letters can still do well... as long as you type fast enough :)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: thats the only thing that i prefer in gtk+ open/save dialogs
<emilsedgh> Jucato: thats the point, i cant type 4 characters in less than a second :D
<Jucato> :P
 * Jucato thinks he can type 5...
<timri> ;)
<emilsedgh> timri: thats not regexp, wildcards
<Jucato> in a second.
<emilsedgh> Jucato: youre too fast!
<timri> emilsedgh: Correct, my fault. It still rocks though!
<emilsedgh> timri: yes it does!
 * timri stops himself before he starts waxing poetics about the fish:/ kio slave
<emilsedgh> i hope konqueror uses Kate part with writing mode...then it will be me prefered IDE :D
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> now let me see... kopete kpart, kovni kpart, amarok kpart.. what else? :)
<Jucato> [/sarcasm] :P
<timri> Jucato: Filelight!
<Jucato> there already is
<Jucato> :P
<emilsedgh> Jucato: K3B needs one, really
<timri> Jucato: I know! :)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: burn:// is missing in kde
<Jucato> emilsedgh: afaik there should have been one already... or was it something else. afaik K3b 1.0 has kde integration
<Jucato> and afaik there are some stuff like that in kde-apps.org
<emilsedgh> Jucato: really? i saw it in nautilus: the only feature that nautilus has and konqueror...
<timri> Are there people with questions around here? Or just lots of answers :)
<Jucato> might be a context/service menu though...
<emilsedgh> Jucato: no, i mean full intergration, burn right from konqueror, i hope this will be in kde4, k3b started to port to kde4 this week
 * Jucato recalls a kde-app thing
<WaltzingAlong> timri: ok a question what is a main difference between fish:/ and sftp:/ ?
<Jucato> fish:/ uses a Perl hack for servers that don't have ssh afaik..
<emilsedgh> WaltzingAlong: fish:// is SSH and SCP, SFTP is FTP...
<Jucato> emilsedgh: sftp uses ssh
<WaltzingAlong> ftps is secure ftp. sftp is SSH ftp
<timri> WaltzingAlong: Haven't got a clue I only use fish:/ Btw: coming from you thats in NO WAY a support question :)
<emilsedgh> then so sorry for wrong info
<WaltzingAlong> timri: :D
<WaltzingAlong> timri: now you qualify it - needs to be a support question
<Jucato> hold on. still looking for more accurate info
<Jucato> ah both use fish
<Jucato> er both use ssh
<emilsedgh> Jucato: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Konqueror+Burning+Sidebar?content=14779 the Kde-app thing
<timri> WaltzingAlong: My mentioning "questions" was ment as a subtle reminder of the channel topci :)
<WaltzingAlong> have not used fish:/ until just now, had been using sftp:/ to perform the same end i guess
<WaltzingAlong> about sftp http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_file_transfer_program
<Jucato> http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/kioslave/fish.html
<Jucato> http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/kioslave/sftp.html
<Jucato> emilsedgh: yeah probably that sidebar. can't be sure...
 * Jucato does something else
<emilsedgh> Jucato: thats a ioslave and depends on k3b
<Thylio> i cant connect to my wlan, when i do iwconfig i get: eth1 unassociated ESSID: "Jensen AriLink" Mode:managed. exc. Why cant i connect?
<timri> WaltzingAlong: come to think of it. I couldnt use sftp instead of fish, as i have no ftp server running! So that's your difference :)
<Thylio> knetworkmanager is stuck at configurating unit.
<WaltzingAlong> timri: i am also not using an ftp server. sftp:/ connects to the openssh-server
<WaltzingAlong> !wifi | Thylio has troubleshooting tips here
<ubotu> Thylio has troubleshooting tips here: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<timri> WaltzingAlong: Ah, I learned something today :)
<saad_> hello is any body using UBUNTU
<WaltzingAlong> saad_: in a way most of us here would be; #ubuntu maybe you could find more; performing a poll?
<saad_> i have a probleme i use a dvbs card
<saad_> and che deasnt work with ubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> saad_: this is the support channel of kubuntu you could also check in #ubuntu
<timri> saad_: For kubuntu question you have come to the right place, for Ubuntu ones, trie #ubuntu
<saad_> ok  thinks
<timri> saad_: If it doesn't work with Ubuntu it is not very likely to work with Kubuntu either :(
<WaltzingAlong> timri: (you may have been thinking of ftps)
<timri> WaltzingAlong: I'am feeling dizzy :)
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<jeffm___> hi, all
<timri> jeffm___: hi
<jeffm___> Hey, dumb question.  I've got audio working on my machine, as evidenced by Amarok.  However, starting vmplayer gives me a message about /dev/dsp not existing.  I checked and it doesn't exist -- so what to do I tell vmplayer to use?
<jeffm___> This must have been a result of the move to Gutsy because this is a VM that was configured on the same hardware under Feisty.
<WaltzingAlong> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<WaltzingAlong> !audio | jeffm___
<ubotu> jeffm___: please see above
<timri> jeffm___: Some suggestions I found: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=182304&highlight=vmware+sound
<andreas> what is the command for installing rpm packages in terminal?
<WaltzingAlong> !info alien | andreas
<ubotu> andreas: alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.68 (gutsy), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<francesco_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<francesco_> come si apre conqueror da root?
<Chrom_> greetings!
<andreas> Why cant i install alien without the cd?
<timri> Chrom_: Hi
<Chrom_> has anyone found a workaround for the bug in compiz that makes the KDE systray crash and display docked icons as small windows?
<timri> francesco_: This is VERY dangerous, but if you must: kdesu konqueror
<timri> drat, too late
<jeffm___> timri: thanks for the search.  I was pursuing the AOSS route and just hadn't come across that one yet.  I'm fighting a cold and finding the energy to even Google is becoming problematic.
<andreas> a install prosses has locked how do i quit it?
<timri> jeffm___: yeah, it is fairly obvious it is the lack of oss that is the problem. Perhaps your driver doesnt support it (or not anymore). There are several drivers with that problem
<timri> jeffm__: you could pastebin the output of lspci, perhaps I could help you further.
<WaltzingAlong> andreas: remove the cd as a source in /etc/apt/sources.list or graphically through manage repositories in adept manager
<andreas> WaltzingAlong: Cant klikk on anything becuse i exited the installation of alien in the middle of the session
<WaltzingAlong> !aptfix | andreas, so adept/apt-get/dpkg/aptitude or the like is stuck, locking the database?
<ubotu> andreas, so adept/apt-get/dpkg/aptitude or the like is stuck, locking the database?: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<andreas> thx:)
<JohnsonWE> Greetings kubuntuers... trying to get my wireless working after upgrading to gutsy... doesn't recognize the wireless because it needs the linux-restricted-modules.  Installed this - apt-cache showpkg displays 2.6.22.14.21, but restricted driver mgr still fails with "You need to install... linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-386.  help!
<Downix> hmm, need to ask something in #fedora
<WaltzingAlong> JohnsonWE: uname -a   in konsole
<WaltzingAlong> JohnsonWE: probably shows -386  ... though you should run the -generic kernel; be sure that one is installed then select it from grub
<JohnsonWE> Yes it does show 386.  Are you saying I should run the 386 or the generic kernel - can't tell from your response?
<Jucato> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<JohnsonWE> OK - rebooting now.
<WaltzingAlong> JohnsonWE: suggesting you run -generic instead of -386 (an upgrade to gutsy installed -386 on one of the computers i admin)
<hanyaasa> Hello...Is there any indonesia here.........??
<Jucato> !id | hanyaasa
<ubotu> hanyaasa: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<JohnsonWE> Thanks folks - the generic kernel fixed it!
<WaltzingAlong> JohnsonWE: great
<blizzzek> bye
<jkimilu> hey am on kubuntu and am wondering whats the command to run apt-get to by pas the proxy
<timri> jkimilu: Something like APT::Acquire::http::Proxy=no ?
<jkimilu> oh yeah what plugins do i requier to play mp3s
<Jucato> jkimilu: libxine1-ffmpeg. or just install the Kubuntu Restricted Extras package to get most of what you need
<WaltzingAlong> jkimilu: you could also set the options in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<WaltzingAlong> jkimilu: man apt.conf      shows it as DIRECT
<timri> jkimilu: To expand on what WaltzingAlong is saying: If you want to pass options on the commandline, use  -o
<JohnsonWE> How do I change the screen resolution in kubuntu?  In fedora, I believe you could do ctrl-alt-+ or something like that.
<WaltzingAlong> JohnsonWE: that could work in kde as well. otherwise in kmenu/system settings or in console to create xorg.conf sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jkimilu> so in /etc/apt/apt.conf am supposed to delete the libne that specifies the proxy or what?
<timri> jkimilu: No, you set that line to DIRECT, as WaltzingAlong said
<jkimilu> uh.mmm sorry but what line?
<timri> Acquire::http::Proxy DIRECT
<WaltzingAlong> jkimilu: APT::HTTP::Proxy "DIRECT"; though i am not sure of the syntax              such as http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44619/ is the expanded format
<WaltzingAlong> jkimilu: ^^ see timri's response
 * timri wonders why you would want to circumvent the proxy just for apt...
<WaltzingAlong> timri: i specify mine to use either squid or apt-cacher
<Downix> ok, this is odd.  I installed kubuntu on a co-workers machine in dual-boot, and now it's behaving oddly
<Downix> kubuntu's graphics are all messed up
<timri> WaltzingAlong: I use apt-cacher as well, but jkimilu wants to BYPASS the proxy.
<WaltzingAlong> timri: yeah i noticed that
<timri> WaltzingAlong: Why anyone would want to is beyond me
<WaltzingAlong> Downix: how so; which video modes; which video card; which module/driver
<JohnFlux> for ages I wanted to get flash working
<JohnFlux> and now that I finally have it
<WaltzingAlong> timri: maybe something in the cash is corrupt?
<JohnFlux> I want to block flash ads :)
<JohnFlux> can mozilla block flash ads?
<Jucato> hah :)
<WaltzingAlong> JohnFlux: adblock plus?
<jkimilu> yahwell its because i have a laptop that i use at work and they use a proxy but now am on a direct line
<timri> WaltzingAlong: Then solve it there :)
<timri> jkimilu: Thanks, there HAD to be a reasonable explanation :)
<jkimilu> most welcome timti
 * timri Removes foot from mout
 * timri Removes foot from mouth
<jkimilu> so any idea how cuz i just did the changes in the proxy configs
<jkimilu> but all i get is this
<jkimilu> Err http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main Packages
<jkimilu>   403 Forbidden
<yurimxpxman> my screensaver isn't coming on. Any ideas?
<WaltzingAlong> JohnFlux: firefox? adblock plus extension
<WaltzingAlong> JohnFlux: also adblock list in konqueror
<JohnFlux> thanks
<JohnFlux> yurimxpxman: kick it
<timri> jkimilu: Could you pastbin your sources.lst and apt.conf please.
<jkimilu> ok
<JohnFlux> what's the replacement for init called...
<JohnFlux> I've forgotten :/
<JohnFlux> in ubuntu
<WorkRoey> hi,
<WorkRoey> JohnFlux:  Mr. Tapsell!
<WorkRoey> Good day sir
 * JohnFlux hides
<JohnFlux> :)
<WorkRoey> question:  is insserv or chkconfig the best tool to use for configuring bootup services ?
<cecka1> what`s up
<WorkRoey> JohnFlux:   :)
<WorkRoey> hey cecka1
<Downix> WaltzingAlong: it loads KDE, then the background goes white, then the toolbar vanishes, then the mouse pointer goes supersized, then the GUI stops responding.  Command-line is useless on it as well, the resolution is completely out of range and I just get random ASCII characters
<cecka1> i ?
<WorkRoey> j
<cecka1> what ?
<WorkRoey> k
<JohnFlux> z
<WorkRoey> y
<WaltzingAlong> Downix: check the /etc/X11/xorg.conf for monitor h/v refresh rates. if you have access still, pastebin the log from /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Jucato> g
<WorkRoey> g+1
<timri> JohnFlux: Upstart ?
<JohnFlux> timri: ah thanks
<Downix> WaltzingAlong: SSH is your friend.  8)  They look ok, as this monitor is pretty high end.  I use it for my SPARC most of the time.
<WaltzingAlong> Downix: you could comment out the manually specified h/v rates; which video module? vesa? nvidia? ati? so on
<Downix> WaltzingAlong: Looks like it defaulted onto vesa.  Don't know the video chip on the board, so looking into that
<floyd> hi all
<WaltzingAlong> floyd: greetings. welcome to #kubuntu
<Downix> hey floyd!
<floyd> does anyone know thie issue withe KDE4 on Gutsy: parley: error while loading shared libraries: libkdeprint.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<floyd> exits since yesterday
<osman47> someone can give me link to german chat?????????
<timri> !de
<llutz> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<WaltzingAlong> osman47: ja klar
<osman47> !de
<WaltzingAlong> osman47: /join #kubuntu-de
<waylandbill> so I made a manual configuration change to my wireless card and now knetworkmanager won't show me available wireless networks.
<waylandbill> how do I get it back to the way it was?
<WaltzingAlong> knetworkmanager not listing anything for your devices? open /etc/network/interfaces then comment out all lines referring to the corresponding devices (ethx for example), though you can leave the auto lines; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/ReleaseNotes | waylandbill; because of this?
<waylandbill> WaltzingAlong: thanks. will try that
 * Tm_T slaps MeTa[AwAy] 
 * WaltzingAlong slaps Tm_T with MeTa[AwAy]'s large trout
<Tm_T> WaltzingAlong: erm?
 * WaltzingAlong awaits support questions
<Tm_T> WaltzingAlong: you should :-P
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
 * timri suppresses a remark about fish:/
<timri> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi timri
<WaltzingAlong> !info spamasassin
<ubotu> Package spamasassin does not exist in gutsy
<WaltzingAlong> doh missed an s
<Downix> ok, trying again
<Downix> this is still preculiar, it runs kdm fine, but kde it doesn't like it
<WaltzingAlong> Downix: using compiz? have a virtual desktop setting in the xorg.conf ?
<Downix> no compiz
<Downix> and no VD setting atm
<Downix> ok, this is odd
<Downix> if I launch from kdm, it goes wonky
<Downix> I launch from CLI, no problem
<WaltzingAlong> Downix: same result with other profile on kde? maybe a new user or ... ah
<WaltzingAlong> beyond my scope
<Downix> yup
<Downix> this is a new one for me
<Downix> ok, got it I think
<Downix> it uses an Intel graphics chip
<Downix> seems to be working fine, save for the CLI
<WaltzingAlong> Downix: now the cli is not working? what do you mean? launching kde from kdm works but not kde from cli?
 * genii sips a coffee
<Downix> WaltzingAlong: the CLI is completely resolution-messed-up.  I can interact, but not see anything.  Launching KDE from KDM doesn't work, but from CLI it does
<WaltzingAlong> Downix: perhaps adjusting the vga= settings in grub's menu.lst        ?
<WaltzingAlong> Downix: or reconfigure console sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Downix> *nods*  ok, I'll try that next
<kuta> anyone knows any undeleted software?
<WaltzingAlong> kuta: how do you mean? recover deleted files or reinstall removed programs?
<WaltzingAlong> !undelete | kuta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about undelete - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lynoure> WaltzingAlong: just another person taking a poll, now gone.
<WaltzingAlong> Lynoure: need to be slower with my responses ;)
<bachir> salut
<timri> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
 * genii puts on a pot of coffee for anyone that might need it
<Jucato> me?
 * BluesKaj brings his coffee cup over
 * genii pulls out the large mug labelled Jucato and points him in the direction of the coffeepot
<genii> ;)
<genii> BluesKaj: Ah, now theres someone who knows already LOL
<Jucato> thanks
<BluesKaj> coffee!,coffee!,coffee!
<BluesKaj> thx genii...am awake again
 * Jucato falls asleep... too late
<genii> I think jucato suffers from that disease where you fall asleep anywhere...can't remember the name ofhand
<Jucato> sleephere-itis
<SSJ> Narcolepsy
<genii> ah, yeah thats it
<lg188> hello
<Jucato> what about the disease of typing while sleeping?
<genii> Automatic writing?
<sub[t]rnl> ircolepsy
<sub[t]rnl> lg188: greetings
<lg188> sub[t]rnl: watsup ?
<lg188> why nobody say a thing ???
<lg188> its o so quiet its o so stil
<lg188> still*
<Dr_willis> ZZZzzz... :)
<lg188> Dr_willis: zzzzz
<lg188> zzzzzzzzzz
<lg188> oh i thatg tha was a smliy
<genii> Any pending tech support questions?
 * lg188 snoring
<tekstacy> So a friend and I have identical laptops, his runs XP, what would be a good comparison of performance?
<jpatrick> tekstacy: the fact that one doesn't BSOD
<Dr_willis> weight. :)
<WaltzingAlong> tekstacy: what would you like to show? lots of statistics but in the end none may matter.
<tekstacy> well, yeah, I KNOW mine is better, but I wanted to run something to find out just how much
<lg188> genii:  no not really but i try to awake you guys get some coffee
<WaltzingAlong> tekstacy: well would be helpful if we knew if the friend was a programmer, plays lots of audio, drafts cad, or so on
<tekstacy> not really, mostly office work, web stuff and games
<tekstacy> f**king warcraft junkie
<Downix> Warcraft sucks!  CoH rules!
<WaltzingAlong> ha
<genii> tekstacy: Install POVRay then render the same scene side by side
<Dr_willis> Heh. Havent played C0H in ages. :) been playibng LOTR online on and off. :)
<Downix> Dr_willis: we talked about that the other day didn't we?  I11 goes live soon, which means there will be a free weekend coming up.  Come back and try the update, it's really incredible, especially the new lvl-50 content
<tekstacy> I'd like to find some sort of performance test that will work on both OSs
<Dr_willis> Downix,  that was one of the reasons i gave up.. I was a healer.. and never  could get with enough people/groups to gain levels.. I couldent solo worth a poo. :)
<tekstacy> wow, POVray looks cool
<Dr_willis> I started whtn the game started.. and  I think im at like level 34 or so. :)
<WaltzingAlong> !info povray
<ubotu> povray: Persistence of vision raytracer (3D renderer). In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:3.6.1-6 (gutsy), package size 707 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<Dr_willis> but if they got a free weekend i may try.
<Dr_willis> I normally notice/get the free notices in my email - a few weeks after the free events
<genii> tekstacy: Since povray comes for a few platforms, you can install it on both boxes, load the same scene into it then do a side by side comparison of how long to render the same one on both machines
<tekstacy> cool, I will try that
<Dr_willis> i wonder if the 64bit version of POV would gain any speed boost
<tekstacy> Hmm, I have a amd64 (kubuntu 7.10) I could also compare it to
<tekstacy> :(  But I have to fix it first
<genii> Dr_willis: You have me wondering now too LOL
<Downix> Dr_willis: I'd check the main website around dec 10th or so
<genii> I wonder if there's some free equivelent of geekbench
<tekstacy> :(  off to work, bye all
<softmaster> hi all
<WaltzingAlong> !hi | softmaster
<ubotu> softmaster: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<softmaster> i have a simple request
<softmaster> i want repository
<softmaster> that i can download realplayer
<softmaster> skype ...etc
<softmaster> for gutsy
<WaltzingAlong> softmaster: such a repo exists
<softmaster> WaltzingAlong what is it
 * Dr_willis wonders what web sites people are going to that they need realplayer.
<softmaster> ?
<WaltzingAlong> softmaster: perhaps is already in your /etc/apt/sources.list file: deb     http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu     gutsy   partner
<WaltzingAlong> !medibuntu | softmaster, you may also wish to check here
<ubotu> softmaster, you may also wish to check here: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<softmaster> i'll check
<WaltzingAlong> !find helix
<ubotu> Found: helix-player, mozilla-helix-player
<WaltzingAlong> !info helix-player | softmaster
<ubotu> softmaster: helix-player: the helix audio and video player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-3 (gutsy), package size 3966 kB, installed size 10184 kB (Only available for i386 powerpc sparc)
<WaltzingAlong> Dr_willis: would be interesting to find out
<WaltzingAlong> Dr_willis: compile a list of them
<Dr_willis> with the deb http://archive.canonical i just see opera in there. No realplayer.
<Dr_willis> let me look some more. :)
<softmaster> Dr_willis thanks
<WaltzingAlong> Dr_willis: then in medibuntu i suppose
<WaltzingAlong> Dr_willis: ? http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/r/realplay/
<WaltzingAlong> but yes none for gutsy :(
<Dr_willis> The KMPlayer KPart plugin for Konqueror mimics QuickTime, MS Media Player and
<Dr_willis> RealPlayer plugin browser plugins.
<Dr_willis> :) found that...
<WaltzingAlong> !info mozilla-helix-player
<ubotu> mozilla-helix-player: the helix audio and video player (browser plugin). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-3 (gutsy), package size 47 kB, installed size 148 kB (Only available for i386 powerpc sparc)
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. aint getting any of the packages under http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/ to show up.
<Dr_willis> perhaps the sources.list line is wrong.
<Dr_willis> and i did 'apt-get update' :)
<Dr_willis> I got the 2 lines
<Dr_willis> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu     gutsy-commercial main
<Dr_willis> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu     gutsy   partner
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: use partner not commercial
<gnomefreak> partner == commercial
<softmaster> what about skype?
<gnomefreak> what about it?
<Dr_willis> i got one of each. :) or ya mean to use gutsy-partner not 'gutsy partner'
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: hold on ill give you exact name
<osh_> anyone know how to extract the vob-files from an iso? Just a loopback mount and copy?
<Dr_willis> osh_,  thats one way.
<gnomefreak> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner  is the repo you want
<osh_> Dr_willis: any other good way you know of?
<gnomefreak> osh_: stick cd in and browse it right click and copy folder to ~/ or /tmp/ or where ever
<kiryo> ciao....
<kiryo> ita?
<gnomefreak> kiryo: #kubuntu-it
<Dr_willis> osh_,   i dont know of ANY other way - other then burning it to dvd. :)
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: use that repo and the src version of it remove commercial and other partner.commercial repos
<osh_> gnomefreak: I don't have a cd, just a too large iso that I need some files from.
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmmmm
<osh_> but loopback will do just fine i think.
<gnomefreak> osh_: wont right clicking it and using extract (do this in a new dir.) and grab it, there is apps that will repack it but i dont have names off hand
<gnomefreak> sudo dpkg -i intlclock_1.0-1ubuntu1~ppa2_i386.deb
<gnomefreak> oh crap
<gnomefreak> ignore that
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  somthings odd with it.. I get a hit on it.. and it downloads  the info,. but i see no new packages.
<osh_> gnomefreak: ah? will try that.
<ajmoulen> isn't it a little odd having gnomefreak in the kubuntu channel? ;-)
<osh_> ajmoulen: no. we're all lovechildren of linux. :-)
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: that i dont know maybe its not up to date, but packages like acroread should be in it
<timri> ajmoulen: It's a 12 step program I think
<ajmoulen> timri: ah I see, so he is in denial now, got it
<gnomefreak> sorry i sold my kdefreak already
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  No acroread, Hmm.. odd.. Perhaps just a glitch on their end. ill try on another box later.
 * Dr_willis goes back to reading the news.
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: not sure im not on gutsy atm but if i find something out ill let you know
<Dr_willis> PS3 has a $400 variant that cant play PS2 games...  well thats a deal killer for me. :)
<Dr_willis> Doing my Xmas shopping. for what the wife can get me. I want an Eee. :)
<ajmoulen> Dr_willis: I am with you there, if my PS3 couldn't play PS2 games I would be in sad shape since I play more PS2 games than PS3 games still
<timri> Dr_willis: I heard skype has the video stuff working on the EEE now.
<BluesKaj> hmm, I guess Frostwire just won't run on 64bit
<ajmoulen> but a 7" 800x480 display just seems wrong
<Dr_willis> ajmoulen,  so i guess if i want a PS3 i need to get a higher end one? or is the no ps2 games  on them, the standard?
<ajmoulen> Dr_willis: the 60G now the 80G I think, does play PS2 games
<Dr_willis> timri,  :) that would be neat.  Ive mainly been reading comic books with comix on my laptop
<softmaster> is there a repository that i can download skype from it?
<Dr_willis> comic books at 800x480 = may not be too good.
<BluesKaj> amule crashes as does emule on wine, so I'm kinda stuck with frostwire , unless there's something else available ... justr trying to DL some old tv shows that aren't available on commercial site
<ajmoulen> Dr_willis: I have the original 60G one which had the hardware unit, the newer ones that still do play PS2 I think do it in software
<BluesKaj> torrent sites are hopeles for what I'm looking for
<Downix> is there a way to disable the framebuffer?
<Dr_willis> ajmoulen,  may be cheaper/better to just buy me a new PS2. :) my old one died.
<Downix> for the cli I mean
<Dr_willis> Downix,  use the 'nofb' kernel option to the kernel at boot time
<ajmoulen> Dr_willis: ah, maybe, buy a refurb
<Dr_willis> Downix,  i normally disable it.
<Downix> still not used to a kernel with a fb outside of my old Amiga
<Dr_willis> ajmoulen,  yep. But they are only like $20 cheaper then a new one - from what ive seen
 * Dr_willis has several amigas. :)
<Dr_willis> 2 short now.. i FINIALLY sent 2 to Minataku
<Dr_willis> if hes awake.
<osh_> BluesKaj: Freenet? If you don't mind waiting a few days for the download that is.
<ajmoulen> Dr_willis: never really looked, I have a PS2 sitting in a crate somewhere at home, haven't used it since i bought the PS3 in Feb.
<Dr_willis> ajmoulen,  i got a wii when i found one. :) aparanely they will be short supply this xmas.
<ajmoulen> the sad thing is that my wife let me buy a PS3 since we only play games about once a month and then only one or two days then stop again till the next month
<Dr_willis> havnet bought any wii games howeer just play my GC games on it.. and web surf.
<ajmoulen> so my PS3 spends 95% of its life folding ;-)
<timri> Dr_willis: I have been nagging Ink-media for a while now, but they dont reply to my mails (http://ink-media.com/Ink-Computer.html), a pity 'cause that screen is slightly better.
<BluesKaj> osh_, freenet ?
<ajmoulen> I need to put linux on it at some point
 * timri is already waiting in #kubuntu-offtopic
<ajmoulen> is there a kubuntu release for PS3?
<Dr_willis> !ps3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Downix> the PS3 runs it's own distro IIRC
<ajmoulen> there is an Ubuntu release for ps3
<Downix> the PS3 runs it's own distro IIRC
<ajmoulen> fiesty, don't see anything abought gutsy
<ajmoulen> Downix: there is an available PS3 distro
<ajmoulen> but any distro can also release to the PS3 it isn't special
<ajmoulen> Yellowdog is probably the most known PS3 distro
<BluesKaj> osh_, I've been trying for weeks to find a particular brit tv series from the 70s which is only available on some obscure brit invite only torrent site ...I've heard from others that one of the p2p networks has one season on it
<Dr_willis> I rember when there was the big deal about PS2 Linux.. and look at it now! :)
<ajmoulen> well PS2 linux was a pain because you had to add all this crap to your machine to do it
<Dr_willis> ajmoulen,  :) yep
<ajmoulen> it had no harddrive, couldn't really boot normally
<ajmoulen> the PS3 really is a complete computer that plays games
<cloakable> Isn't that the xbox?
<cloakable> :P
<ajmoulen> cloakable: true
<cloakable> That's the IA_32 powered device :)
<hagabaka> [12:17:47] <Downix> the PS3 runs it's own distro IIRC
<Chousuke> Hmm
<cloakable> Yeah but you can run linux on a toaster if it had a CPU :P
<hagabaka> i interpreted that as that PS3 runs Linux when it's out of the box
<Chousuke> PS3 can run Linux, but it does so under a hypervisor. I think the OS itself is something else though.
<hagabaka> oh
<mathieu_> quelqu'un sait comment faire fonctionner le wifi sur un portable?
<sstchur> what is the name of that menu w/ built in search that is available in openSUSE?  I'm trying to find it on KDE-apps.org
<Downix> I don't think anyones made a Distro for the Cell CPU the PS3 runs.
<timri> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<WaltzingAlong> playstation did
<mathieu_> how do we make wifi work on kubuntu?
<ajmoulen> Downix: Yellowdog does because the Cell CPU is a PowerPC cpu with special processing units
<WaltzingAlong> !wifi | mathieu_
<ubotu> mathieu_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<timri> mathieu_: If your hardware is supported, use knetworkmanager, if not... :)
<ajmoulen> the Yellowdog distro can only support so many of the nodes off the Cell though because Sony put a limiter on the number made available
<Dr_willis> OpenSuSE, Ubuntu[7], Fedora Core 7[8], Gentoo [9] and Debian [10] can be run on the PlayStation 3.[11] Sony sponsors a specific distribution, Yellow Dog Linux for the
<Dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_for_PlayStation_3
<timri> Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for non-support discussions
<Downix> ajmoulen: No, it's not a PowerPC.  No more than an i860 is an x86.  Cell is based on POWER, like how PowerPC is, but they're not 100% compatible.
<Downix> POWER != PowerPC
<mkz> I've recently installed gutsy and have been having a problem with sporatic system lockups.  I think it's related to firefox, but I have no way of verifying.  Can I enable system logging (are are there already system logs) which might help me to trace down what the system was doing at the moment it froze?
<Downix> mkz: total freeze or just the GUI?
<ajmoulen> mkz: does the system come back alive after locking?
<mkz> background: by freeze I mean freeze - no alt-f1 through fx response and no sysrq response
<mkz> Dow
<ajmoulen> ah so X locked up and everything
<mkz> Downix: complete lockup
<Downix> mkz:  can you ssh into the machine?
<mkz> ajmoulen: nope
<Dr_willis> Ick.
<Dr_willis> Can firefox even cause such a lockup?
<mkz> Downix: good question.  I haven't tried to ssh from another machine
<ajmoulen> Dr_willis: anything can, just generally shouldn't
<Downix> Dr_willis: a bad driver can lockup under any app
<mkz> Dr_willis: I don't want to cast aspertions: it may not in fact be ff, it's just that I notice it hanging usually when I've done something within FF
<ajmoulen> mkz: what graphics device is on your machine? and are you using compiz?
<Dr_willis> Downix,  thats what i was thinking. the X driver could.. but firefox in gernal shouldent cause a whole system lockup.
<Downix> mkz:  would be helpful to debug.  If you can, then you can check to see what the lockup is exactly.
<Downix> Dr_Willis:  could be a firefox module not liking the gfx or sound driver.
<mkz> Downix: ok.  I haven't debugged before, so I'd appreciate any help
<ajmoulen> also mkz have you tried running memtest?
<mkz> as to the graphics system: it's an nvidia 7900 with restricted drivers and I'm using compiz as released from the repos (which I've been using for 6 months without problem).
<Downix> ah, could be compiz
<mkz> ajmoulen: nope.  You mean at boot time?
<ajmoulen> mkz: right
<Dr_willis> Heh - troubleshooting 101. disable compiz :)
<mkz> ajmoulen: I will do that next boot
<mkz> Dr_willis: have disabled compiz and it's still frozen (was the first thing I thought of)
<ajmoulen> mkz: it could be a bad memory chip and Firefox has a tendency to slowly eat more memory so it could be you don't see it until firefox is running for a bit
<mkz> what I'm looking for now is some direction on how to enable system logging, or at the very least some guidance and where the relevant logs might be (/var/log?) and what in general I should look for...
<Downix> ajmoulen: Or a memory chip being run at the wrong speed.  Had that happen once, the mobo set it to run at 266Mhz when the chip could only handle 233Mhz
<ajmoulen> mkz: the problem is if the system really locked, it isn't likely writting to the logs anymore
<ajmoulen> if the display is just frozen then that is a different subject
<mkz> interesting hypothesis. I can certain run a memtest and see what comes of it.  I did double the RAM about 6+ months ago.  Hadn't had any problems like this until I installed gutsy though...
<mkz> ajmoulen: yes, but it should have written something up until it hung, and that might give me a clue.
<ajmoulen> each release of an operating system will beat on a machine a little harder to get performance out of it
<mkz> ajmoulen: but I'm still relatively new to troubleshooting linux, so I'm not entirely clear on what to look at.
<ajmoulen> you can check /var/log/messages
<ajmoulen> and /var/log/kern.log
<ajmoulen> they should roll over so you should still have any messages written up to the last lock
<ajmoulen> just pick one of the older files
<ajmoulen> syslog and dmesg are other good ones to look through
<Downix> ajmoulen: I worked for a PPC mobo maker, got to see the Cell before release.  I know the differences, and most PPC OS's and apps need a compatibility layer to run on them.
<ajmoulen> Downix: um...no comment
<Downix> ajmoulen: that being said, it's about the same difficulty as making m68k apps run on Coldfire, a custom made OS kernel can handle trapping errant code.
<ajmoulen> Downix: note where I am logged in from, I really can't get into that discussion
<Downix> ajmoulen: Understood.  We all have limits due to day jobs.  If we got to discussing magazines I'd have to be silent as well
<Downix> and if it was my old job with the PPC maker, I'd have to be silent about CPU's too.
<Downix> so let's discuss Kubuntu!
<Downix> ok, disabling fb fixed both the CLI *AND* X's issues
<ajmoulen> kubuntu and I don't get along ;-)
<Downix> wth?!?
<ajmoulen> but I do run kde on ubuntu
<ajmoulen> I still haven't figure out why it didn't work, something odd happened and things like my logout buttons were all missing
<Downix> Well, I don't technically run kubuntu, I run server Ubuntu w/ KDE on it.  SPARC ftw
<ajmoulen> I went and installed almost all the kubuntu packages on ubunu and it is happy
<Downix> ajmoulen: sounds similar to my issues.
<mkz> ok, looking at message.log and kern.log.  Both show last entries from about 10 minutes ago, around the time of the lock up.  I've also checked dmesg and syslog.  Here are the tail of these files (in case you can see something I can't): http://rafb.net/p/1CaRI565.html  It looks to me as though it might have something to do with networking, but I might be reading this wrong.
<ajmoulen> I did this install 3 times on kubuntu and each time I got odd failures
<Downix> ajmoulen: *nods*  the server ubuntu w/ kubuntu packages added to it worked for me.  Was a real treat as I netboot-installed it
<ajmoulen> mkz: what type of wireless device are you using?
<mkz> ajmoulen: err... none.  This machine might have a wireless adapter, but I'm not aware of it and I'm not using it.
<ajmoulen> never mind you are using an intel card
<ajmoulen> not wireless
<mkz> what's that hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead message mean?
<ajmoulen> intel wired cards have been problems in the past, but I thought the e1000 driver had finally been fixed
<ajmoulen> High Definition Audio I believe is what hda-intel is
<mkz> I see I have IPv6 bound to the card, which is unnecessary for my needs.  Might unbinding IPv6 help? though that seems more like a stab in the dark...
<ajmoulen> does network manager support PPP?
<mkz> I also don't have a bluetooth transeiver (to the best of my knowledge) but I can see that bluetooth support is enabled.  Though it may not solve this lock-up issue, is it prudent to remove bluetooth support?
<mkz> s/transeiver/transieve
<mkz> s/transeiver/transiever
<ajmoulen>  mkz it shoudln't really matter
<mkz> ok
<ajmoulen> it looks like you may be having problems with the hda-intel module, you could try disabling sound support
<mkz> so, IPv6 and bluetooth aren't likely suspects.
<ajmoulen> but that is only a guess based on it showing up right at the end of your log
<ajmoulen> the hda-intel module has been known to have issues in the past
<mkz> a best guess is all I can expect right now.  I wouldn't even bother if this was a once-in-a-blue-moon event, but it's something that happens nearly once per day.  I don't like to have an unstable machine (it's why I ditched windows in the first place) and I definitely do not intend to return to using windows.
<mkz> ok, what is the best/easiest method for removing hda support?
<mkz> s/hda/hda-intel
<ajmoulen> well the easiest method isn't the best method, you could move the module to your home directory and reboot
<mkz> heh... ok... what's the best method?
<ajmoulen> honestly on ubuntu no idea, on gentoo I would stop alsasound from loading
<mkz> the module being snd-hda-intel.ko
<ajmoulen> mkz: yes
<tomas__> Hello
<mkz> I would imagine that if the module is missing it can't be loaded and thus should simply generate an error during boot but should not impede any other functionality (save audio, which is not critical on this platform), yes?
<ajmoulen> I have only been using ubuntu for about 3 months, so my experience in workarounds is a little short
<ajmoulen> mkz: that is correct, it should just turn off sound support
<ajmoulen> you will get errors on login that you have no sound
<ni1s> Is ot possible to setup SW RAID using the regular installer CD now a days? or is it still only possible with the alternative CD?
<mkz> i'm reading the man for asoundconf to see if there is something I can set here.
<ajmoulen> I think that it would have to be something in the hardware detection in ubuntu as it automatically finds and loads modules for hardware
<mkz> ni1s: are you referring to sw-raid as provided by linux or as provided by data motherboards that claim raid?
<cloakable> Linux
<cloakable> I presume
<ajmoulen> although it apparently doesn't like my bluetooth device since it stopped paying attention to it
<ni1s> linux sw raid
<ni1s> not "hardware fake raid"
<Downix> you want irony, Kubuntu handles my sons sound card when windows doesn't.  The manu was bought my CL years ago, and the drivers don't exist for XP or Vista
<cloakable> Heh
<mkz> ni1s: I can't swear by it, but I know feisty requires alternate cd.  Not sure about gutsy
<ajmoulen> I think gutsy still required alt-cd
<ajmoulen> but it is supposed to be in the regular cd for the April release
 * mkz installs from alt cd
<ajmoulen> along with encrypted lvm
<ajmoulen> at least that is what I heard the plan was, plans change
<ni1s> coolio, I'll try the alt cd
<Downix> it's an old Aureal card that uses a CM chipset
<mkz> ok, well, thanks for the clues Downix and ajmoulen.  I can't say for sure I have a fix, but at least I have a few more places to look.  I will also try to ssh into this box the next time it hangs.
<Downix> and it even supports the full 6-channel surround that Windows could never get working right
<Downix> I'm about to buy a cable to run my TV-out to my main TV and use my computer as my DVD player as a result
<Downix> better sound than my DVD player ever had
<Downix> 8)
<ScorpKing> Downix: that will be fun. hehe
<Downix> ScorpKing: eventually I'll buy an EKiFA and use that as a remote "target" machine
<ScorpKing> hmm.. nice
<Downix> providing anyone knows what an EKIFA is
<ScorpKing> google will tell. ;)
<bEbeShoChKa> what`s up all
<Downix> nada
<Downix> ScorpKing: I used to work for the company that makes them, so trying to convince the old boss to give me a discount.  8)
<ni1s> downloading the kubuntu alt cd
<nick_> Hi, can someone tell me how to release and renew your ip address from the command line?
<ajmoulen> are you using network manager?
<nick_> Yes
<ajmoulen> not sure you can manually do it from command line without messing up network manager but you can try dhclient -r
<ajmoulen> followed by the interface name
<ni1s> nick_, sudo dhcpcd -k
<ajmoulen> then dhclient <interface> and it should get a new lease
<ajmoulen> network manager doesn't use dhcpcd
<ajmoulen> it uses dhcbd
<ajmoulen> and dhclient
<ni1s> then I don't know
<nick_> Hmm, said permission denied
<ajmoulen> did you sudo?
<ajmoulen> sudo dhclient -r eth0 (or whatever interface)
<ajmoulen> sudo dhclient eth0
<ni1s> nick_, can't you disable the interface and then just start it again in the network manager?
<nick_> ni1s: Yes, I guess...I'm in a dorm and I was trying to force the router downstairs to give me another IP
<ScorpKing> sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<ajmoulen> well you can also do /etc/init.d/networking restart right?
<ScorpKing> yes
<ehird`> when kde opens
<ehird`> my old konsole and kate from last time start up
<ehird`> but white-washed screen [button areas are kind of gray]
<ehird`> then it freezes
<ehird`> i can move the cursor etc but the loading trail does not follow and nothing responds
<ehird`> i need to hard reboot.
<ajmoulen> using compiz?
<ehird`> ajmoulen: nope
<Merkosus> hello, I've got a problem:
<Merkosus> I'm behind an HTTP-proxy. HTTP works perfectly (at least in the browser), IRC also (as you can see). But I can't renew the apt-lists. The error-output tells me, that apt-get couldn't connect to the server. Trying to install the MP3-support for Amarok fails therefore (The message box shows a succesful installation and that I shall restart Amarok, but after that, the MP3-support isn't installed).
<ehird`> ajmoulen: weird isn't it
<Merkosus> Is it possible, that apt-get ignores the proxy-settings of the system?
<ajmoulen> ehird`: it is, not sure why it isn't working
<alen> does any now how to msn work on kopete ?
<alen> i use 7.10
<boguh> Merkosus i think proxy settings are stored in a variable, so just set it to blank. but i dont know the name of that  variable
<Merkosus> do you know, in which config-file that variable might be in?
<boguh> bash variable
<boguh> echo $http_proxy or something like that
<Merkosus> ah, okay. thank you
<mjbrooks> is xgl installed by default on gutsy?
<yogi> #join post
<thefuzzball> I have a serious problem caused by GPartEd, is there a server/channel where someone can help me?
<ajmoulen> mjbrooks: no
<ajmoulen> thefuzzball: did you lose partitions and were you resizing?
<ajmoulen> and generally I would say that the ubuntu channel would be a good source if this was an install issue but not sure
<ScorpKing> thefuzzball: some of us use it. please explain the problem.
<mjbrooks> For some reason compiz is drawing something other than my background around my windows now :/ and it seems everyone in #compiz is sleeping
<ardchoille> mjbrooks: #compiz-fusion ?
<tuxinator> mjbrooks: hmm, tried #bery or #compiz-fusion ?
<mjbrooks> ah,  my bad  thanks
<tuxinator> mjbrooks: i mean't #beryl
<Darkrift411> Question
<ScorpKing> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Darkrift411> when my internet goes down (even for a second), I have to reboot to make it work again, but windows picks it up automatically
<Darkrift411> what can i do/type instead of rebooting to make it re-recognize the connection
<Darkrift411> and i wasnt asking if i could ask
<sfire_> Darkrift411: do you have a router?
<Darkrift411> yes
<sfire_> Darkrift411: setup your machine with a static IP
<sfire_> that will cure the problems
<Darkrift411> there is no other way?
<thefuzzball> ScorpKing, I had an empty space behind a partition and wanted to add it to the partition in front and it crashed
<sfire_> Darkrift411: ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0
<ScorpKing> thefuzzball: is the first partition still there?
<thefuzzball> ScorpKing: it's unknown
<sfire_> Darkrift411: some routers (like mine) allow for something called Static DHCP
<Darkrift411> i c
<BluesKaj> uhm, usually the router software assigns a stsic ip to all pc's behind the router ...the router needs to reagin the connection in his case not the pc
<sfire_> Darkrift411: see if yours supports that.. it makes using a static IP easy.. its all automatic right from DHCP
<Darkrift411> i know windows doesnt even notice the downtime, it reconnects and the apps never notice (they show lag, bu tnot a disconnect)
<Darkrift411> i figured linux should be able to do something simmilar
<ScorpKing> ouch. try sudo cfdisk /dev/<your disk> and see it it shows up. maybe you can set it there.
<ScorpKing> if*
<thefuzzball> ScorpKing: It's pretty screwed
<sfire_> Darkrift411: the bigger question is why are you getting disconnected
<sfire_> Darkrift411: are you using wireless?
<BluesKaj> Darkrift411, check your knetwork manager , usually it's something like 192.168.1.1
<Darkrift411> sometimes its an isp hiccup
<Darkrift411> sometimes my kids bump my modem (its in thier room behind the dresser)
<sfire_> Darkrift411: ISP hiccup isn't inside the LAN
<sfire_> should have 0 effect
<Darkrift411> see, the wifi connection never dies
<Darkrift411> its just the modem > router that dies
<sfire_> then you have a bad cable
<Darkrift411> which is odd
<thefuzzball> ScorpKing: It says: sda4                    Primary   Linux                            17503.40
<BluesKaj> usually the router will absorb the hiccup and keep your systen on line ,, sort of a buffer
<thefuzzball> ScorpKing: it should say Linux ext3
<Darkrift411> no, not bad cable, its got a sleep button on top that if barely pressed, causes a very short outage (half a second)
<ScorpKing> thefuzzball: what does sudo fdisk -l /dev/<disk> say? copy the output to pastebin
<sfire_> Darkrift411: disable the sleep button
<Darkrift411> there is no options, and i tried taping something over it
<Darkrift411> but the point is
<ehird`> anyone?
<Darkrift411> the router > computer connection never goes down
<Darkrift411> but i still have to reboot to get it working
<Darkrift411> which is odd
<BluesKaj> Darkrift411, is it really an router or just a DSL modem ?
<Darkrift411> motorola modem, netgear router
<sfire_> bad cables.. gotta be
<Darkrift411> i know my way around a network, ive checked the router itsself
<Darkrift411> im telling you
<thefuzzball> ScorpKing: http://pastebin.com/d139f2186
<Darkrift411> the cables are NOT the issue
<Darkrift411> the issue is somewhere in linux
<BluesKaj> why the modem then , whynot just use the netgear router ?
<Darkrift411> erm.....
<Darkrift411> without a modem...... no internet?
<ScorpKing> Darkrift411: don't use knetworkmanager. close it and configure it from cli
<sfire_> so what is this "sleep" button on.. the modem?
<Darkrift411> knetworkmanager isnt running, just kwifimanager
<Darkrift411> yes
<Darkrift411> its on top of the modem (bad spot for it)
<BluesKaj> routers are modems (usually)
<Darkrift411> no
<sfire_> BluesKaj: only shitty ones
<sfire_> oops.. language.. sorry
<Darkrift411> modems sometimes have routers built in, but rougters are not useually modems
<ScorpKing> thefuzzball: run sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda , not sda4
<BluesKaj> interesting , my speesdstrem router is shitty cuz it has a modem ?
<sfire_> Darkrift411: well if you disconnect the modem the LAN is still working.. which means you shouldn't lose your ethernet connection
<thefuzzball> ScorpKing: http://pastebin.com/d79526f8b
<sfire_> BluesKaj: yes
<Darkrift411> exactly
<sfire_> speedstream = junk
<Darkrift411> but it does
<Darkrift411> and the odd part, like i said, is that windows handles the same situation completely different
<sfire_> and it does
<ScorpKing> thefuzzball: is there data on sda4?
<Darkrift411> windows shows the connection lost in task bar, and then connection found, and the program (xchat, wow, etc) just have lag, but never disconnect
<sfire_> windows keeps tabs on the connection.. and when a connection is pulled then restored it does its DHCP thing again
<sfire_> the easiest way around all this is a static IP
<BluesKaj> oh really, why doe sit work so well in linux then , no probs whatsoever ...wow , must be real experts on speedstream equipment here
<Darkrift411> where as linux, everything stops working, adn i have to reboot to get it working
<Darkrift411> even disconnecting fromteh wifi, and reconnecting doesnt work
<thefuzzball> ScorpKing: yes, It's my root partition
<ScorpKing> Darkrift411: look for a keepalive setting on the router
<Darkrift411> i even tried connecting to a different router, and then back to mine, but no internet till i reboot
<Darkrift411> k
<Darkrift411> ill check it
<sfire_> Darkrift411: ifdown and ifup will do it
<sfire_> (without a restart)
<Darkrift411> k
<sfire_> but a static IP will totally fix the problem
<ScorpKing> thefuzzball: can you run mout and give me the output?
<ardchoille> *mount
 * ScorpKing agrees with sfire_
<ScorpKing> mount* yes.
<ScorpKing> ty ardchoille
<ardchoille> ScorpKing: np, I don't think the output of "mout" will be helpful to you :)
<ScorpKing> yeah, true ;)
<ehird`> Surely this is simple
<ehird`> :|
<BluesKaj> sfire have you ever used a speedstream router ...I just have to ask cuz you called it junk
<sfire_> yep
<sfire_> totally awful equipment
<BluesKaj> what was your prob with it
<sfire_> well.. the fact that it went down whenever I pushed too many connections through it
<sfire_> the firmware is buggy beyond description
<sfire_> the wireless barely worked
<BluesKaj> 4 on mine , using  2
<ScorpKing> ehird`: what is wrong?
<ardchoille> You didn't buy it from "modumz R us" did you?
<ehird`> when kde opens
<ehird`> my old konsole and kate from last time start up
<BluesKaj> seimens speedstream 6300
<ehird`> but white-washed screen [button areas are kind of gray]
<sfire_> BluesKaj: I don't use a network like most people... I use utorrent a lot
<ehird`> then it freezes
<ehird`> i can move the cursor etc but the loading trail does not follow and nothing responds
<sfire_> utorrent opens many many connections
<ehird`> i need to hard reboot.
<sfire_> the speedstreams puke every time
<sfire_> over 200 connections they just die
<ScorpKing> ehird`: create a new user and see if it helps
<ehird`> ScorpKing: hmm, not sure it would
<thefuzzball> ScorpKing: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<ehird`> + i've got tons of stuff on that user
<BluesKaj> sfire_,strange , never happened with mine
<sfire_> BluesKaj: but you are correct.. for grandma that speedstream is alright :)
<ScorpKing> thefuzzball: just type mount
<BluesKaj> sfire_,have you checked out the 6300 ?
<thefuzzball> ScorpKing: I am on the LiveCD btw
<sfire_> I won't buy any more equipment from them
<sfire_> totally not interested
<ScorpKing> thefuzzball: oh ok. nvm mount then
<thefuzzball> ScorpKing: I can't mount my root partition
<sfire_> BluesKaj: simply their routers are built for n00bs and totally lack the features I need
<ScorpKing> thefuzzball: can you start gparted from konsole and see if it gives any usefull errors?
<BluesKaj> sfire_ ,  http://www.dealtime.com/xPF-Siemens-Siemens-SpeedStream-6300-Wireless-router-5-port-switch-DSL-EN-ATM-Fast-EN-802-11b-802-11g
<sfire_> yay.. worthless wireless and a shitty router :)
<thefuzzball> ScorpKing: It doesn't load properly
<sfire_> I'm tellin you.. once you get a "real" router you'll forget all about those
<thefuzzball> ScorpKing: I used the GPartEd LiveCD
<ScorpKing> thefuzzball: run sudo fsck -N /dev/sda
<thefuzzball> ScorpKing: I get [/sbin/fsck.ext2 (1) -- /dev/sda] fsck.ext2 /dev/sda
<vbgunz> when I say hdparm /dev/sda i do not see any info about dma. how can I get it and how can I check the unmaskirq flag? I am playing with -i and -I but not sure if I am getting a really straight answer here...
<ScorpKing> thefuzzball: try sudo fsck -N /dev/sda4
<BluesKaj> interesting...that routers been working on our sustem for 4 yrs without any problems  been using ktorrent utorrent ,amule emaule, frostwire , youname it ...no probs ... however you obviously have made up your mind so i won't persue it any further :)
<_Shade_> hi
<thefuzzball> ScorpKing: [/sbin/fsck.ext2 (1) -- /dev/sda4] fsck.ext2 /dev/sda4
<sfire_> BluesKaj: for 1 I couldn't use that router.. lacks features I need.. For 2 the wireless is so deaf that I REALLY couldn't use it
<_Shade_> is there any kde app that allows to pick a color from a screen?
<sfire_> BluesKaj: they put 5 dollar wireless chipsets in those
<BluesKaj> sfire_ , explain deaf ?
<ScorpKing> thefuzzball: this suck. i'm too scared if you run fsch on it it migh stuff up things but it might also fix it.
<ScorpKing> fschk*
<sfire_> BluesKaj: deaf in wireless means that it cannot pickup a weak signal like a "good" chipset
<BluesKaj> i don't use wireless anyway , always preferred wired
<sfire_> they are not all created equal
<andreas_> How do i install drivers my soundcard? Where can i find them?
<sfire_> the difference between cheap wireless and good wireless is about 3 times the range
<thefuzzball> ScorpKing: fschk isn't found
<ScorpKing> fsck* sorry
<onur_> is this the right place to ask how to uninstall Kubuntu installed over Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> it seems wireless sucks on most routers , from the probs I've seen here in the channel
<sfire_> BluesKaj: yea 5 dollar wireless does that
<ScorpKing> onur_: sudo apti-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<ScorpKing> apt-get*
<ScorpKing> bah
<onur_> ScorpKing: i did that!!! nothing has changed
<onur_> and i cannot redo it because it says: kubuntu-desktop cannot be uninstalled because it is not installed!!
<thefuzzball> ScorpKing: I think my root partition is in between it's oly partition and the empty one it was murging with
<stdin> onur_: try "sudo apt-get autoremove" then
<onur_> i did autoremove already, dude :D
<thefuzzball> ScorpKing: My brother has fixed this before, but I have no clue
<BluesKaj> andreas_, sudo asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<andreas_> BluesKaj: How do i find the name of my card?
<ScorpKing> thefuzzball: i'm not sure what fsck /dev/sda4 will do. it might work and might not
<ehird`> ScorpKing: I really don't want to lose the user
<ehird`> ScorpKing: Can I like reset its KDE stuff while keeping ~/?
<thefuzzball> ScorpKing: already did it
<BluesKaj> andresj, cat /proc/asound/cards
<thefuzzball> ScorpKing: it didnt do much
<ScorpKing> ehird`: just create a new one. don't delete the old one and see if it works.
<BluesKaj> andreas_ , cat /proc/asound/cards
<BluesKaj> andreas_, or this : lspci | grep audio
<ehird`> ScorpKing: OK, and suppose it does... what would I do?
<andreas_> BluesKaj: Thx
<ScorpKing> thefuzzball: i think ask your brother. the rest is too risky and i don't have a lot of experiance with linux partitions
<BluesKaj> andreas_, NP :)
<ScorpKing> ehird`: copy all the stuff from the olde user over.
<ehird`> ScorpKing: yow
<ehird`> :|
<andreas_> BluesKaj: when i did lspci | grep audio nothing happend
<thefuzzball> ScorpKing: thanks anyway
<ehird`> ScorpKing: do i reeeeallly have to? i've got loads of stuff set up for that user (not just ~/)
<BluesKaj> andreas_, did you try , cat /proc/asound/cards in the Konsole ?
<andreas_> no
<ScorpKing> ehird`: when you find the problem share it with us.
<ehird`> ScorpKing: ok.
<andreas_> BluesKaj: --no soundcards--
<BluesKaj> andreas_, all the commands i gave you are done in the konsole
<andreas_> BluesKaj: I know:p
<ehird`> ScorpKing: what adduser script of choice does kubuntu use? useradd?
<ScorpKing> ehird`: you can delete ~/.kde* but all your mail, bookmarks and stuff is in there. type mv .kde .kdeold and see if it helps
<ehird`> hmm
<ehird`> what is 'stuff'
<ehird`> I use firefox so bookmarks is no prob
<andreas_> BluesKaj: --no soundcards--
<ScorpKing> ehird`: if something goes missing you can go look in .kdeold for it.
<ehird`> ScorpKing: I'll do that in recovery mode then
<ScorpKing> no need
<vit_____> fddssdf
<ScorpKing> log out and go to tty1
<BluesKaj> andreas_, try" lspci "and look for some thing like "audio controller"
<ScorpKing> vit_____: don't do that.
<vit_____> fgfasggas
<vit_____> what
<vit_____> hi
<andreas_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<andreas_>  (rev 02)
<andreas_> BluesKaj: now what?:p
<BluesKaj> andreas_, sudo asoundconf set-default-card "Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller"
<andreas_> BluesKaj: Got this message: Please note that you are attempting to run asoundconf as a privileged superuser, which may have unintended consequences.
<ScorpKing> what is the command to start Add & Remove Programs from cli?
<BluesKaj> andreas_, are there any other users on your machine?
<emilsedgh> ScorpKing: apt-get ?
<andreas_> nope
<bnebb> I have a question for someone smarter than I am.  I just installed Kubuntu on this PC.  I am not able to invoke administrator mode.  Kubuntu works fine on another PC.  Any suggestions?
<ardchoille> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<BluesKaj> andreas_,then go ahead
<ardchoille> bnebb: Does sudo not work?
<ajmoulen> bnebb: what do you mean?
<ScorpKing> emilsedgh: no. i don't have it in my kbfx menu and want to start it to see what is available
<bnebb> sudo does work in a terminal window.  It is the administrator mode in system settings which will not work.
<ajmoulen> bnebb: did you install the update to kdesudo?
<ardchoille> bnebb: It should ask you for the password, which means your user password.
<bnebb> didn't know there was one.
<stdin> ScorpKing: kdesu adept_manager
<bnebb> ok, I'll try that first.  we'll see what happens.  Thanks.
<emilsedgh> hey stdin, are you busy these days? not hanging much here
<ScorpKing> stdin: that's not the one i'm looking for. nvm, i'll open kmenu again
<stdin> emilsedgh: I'm playing with Qt these days
<andreas_> BluesKaj: How do i do that?  Dont get any options.
<stdin> ScorpKing: the "Add/Remove Programs" is "kdesu adept_installer"
<BluesKaj> will some pls explain kdesudo...can one use in place of kdesu and sudo ?
<ScorpKing> stdin: oh ok. thanks
<emilsedgh> stdin: nice, so keep going!
<sea4ever> erhm
<sea4ever> How do I configure this "Shorewall" thing?
<ScorpKing> ah. got it. :D
<stdin> BluesKaj: kdesudo is a GUI that calls the command sudo, (kdesu uses su) but it provides the same functions as kdesu (as sudo can do everything su can)
<ajmoulen> I thought kdesudo replaced kdesu so that it used sudo rather than su
<ajmoulen> so that when you type kdesu it really is calling kdesudo
<stdin> it is
<stdin> kdesu is still installed tho, as kdesu.distrib
<ajmoulen> good then i am only half as crazy as I thought I was ;-)
<BluesKaj> I use kdesu in the run command a sudo in the shell ...I don't see the point of kdesudo :)
<ajmoulen> BluesKaj: you are using kdesudo
<stdin> BluesKaj: kdesudo sets up the environment to use sudo in a GUI safely
<ScorpKing> kdesu is linked to kdesudo
<stdin> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2007-11-01 21:05 /usr/bin/kdesu -> kdesudo
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: using sudo with a gui app can change the permissions of files in your $HOME to root
<BluesKaj> ok, stdin, that's the answer i was loking for
<ScorpKing> kdesudo is a better and improved kdesu
<stdin> or, it will be once the bugs are worked out ;)
<ScorpKing> ;) yep
<BluesKaj> ardchoille, yes I'm aware of the permiisions probs with sudo in guis so I just assumed kdesu was the proper command for the run box ... "shrug"
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: I always thought kdesu was the proper command for the Run dialog too
<WaltzingAlong> BluesKaj: kdesudo was meant to replace kdesu because of some bug in kdesu, i thought
<BluesKaj> I'll stick to what worked before and still works
<BluesKaj> :)
<WaltzingAlong> kdesu/kdesudo GIUapp (altf2 or konsole) or sudo CLIapp
<bnebb> OK.  I've check kdesudo.  Latest version installed.  Problem here is: right click on the time.  Select change time.  No action.  Try to change time from the system settings panel.  Try to access administrator mode to change time.  Does not ask for password and does not grant administrator access.
<stdin> kdesu is kdesudo, and kdesudo is kdesu (on kubuntu boxes)
<_Shade_> i'd like to install a program from svn... is there a possibility to use apt to install all dependant packages for it?
<ardchoille> bnebb: does using sudo work in a terminal?
<bnebb> ardchoille, yes it does.
<stdin> _Shade_: no, not unless it's already in the repositories
<WaltzingAlong> _Shade_: if you built the correct .deb for it ... but otherwise there would be a list of things needed and those available in the repos you could install through apt/deb
<ehird`> does anyone else hate Kate :|
<BluesKaj> andreas_, hit the enter key after that 'permissions' message
<ardchoille> bnebb: Sounds like maybe "kdesudo" process is still running in the background
<ni1s> Well that didn't work :(
<bnebb> ardchoille: any way to stop it?  I've tried rebooting.
<_Shade_> oh that's too bad... i wanted to install inkscape-svn because i need it's specific features but compiling it gives some pain
<ardchoille> bnebb: Oh, well if you've tried rebooting, then that isn't the problem.
<BluesKaj> svn is still an enigma to me ...guess I'm just too thick headed to understand what it does :)
<ni1s> Anyone got Linux SW RAID working from the ALT install cd, and then to have it boot up properly
<andreas_> BluesKaj: Cant. then i am at  ~
<ardchoille> ehird`: Och! Nae, I love kate
<Downix> Hmm, I wonder if it would be possible to make a Kubuntu for SPARC32, as most of the apps run in 32-bit land anyways
<stdin> _Shade_: inkscape is in the repositories, so you can use apt
<ardchoille> Oops, sorry for the foreign language there
<stdin> _Shade_: sudo apt-get build-dep inkscape
<_Shade_> stdin: yes indeed but it's 0.45.1
<ehird`> ardchoille: Kate lacks a file tree plugin :|
<stdin> _Shade_: I didn't say the version you wanted has to be there, just _a_ version of it
<ehird`> (directory tree, that is)
<stdin> _Shade_: the build dependencies probably haven't changed much, so you can use apt to get them
<BluesKaj> I've got svn folders all over my /home/user/, but I tried to install kde4 ,but it says: CMake Error: The source directory "/home/user" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt.
<_Shade_> stdin: i just meant the trick you provided... the point is i didn't know how to name it :)
<ni1s> All my hdbN has vansihed, I got hda1,2,3 and a hdb, but not the partitions on hdb(those should be 1,2,3)
<BluesKaj> ok andreas_ now do this : k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply
<_Shade_> Could not read chunk delimiter: Secure connection truncated (https://inkscape.svn.sourceforge.net
<_Shade_> what's wrong with it?
<ehird`> anyone know how to get file trees in kate?
<ehird`> (and tabs)
<ehird`> that might make it usable
<ajmoulen> ehird`: in the plugins
<ajmoulen> there is the tab bar extension, not sure if that is what you mean
<ehird`> No plugs here ajmoulen
<ehird`> the list is empty
<ajmoulen> really?
<ajmoulen> then install them ;-)
<ajmoulen> kate-plugins
<ajmoulen> is the package in case you are looking
<compilerwriter> Ladies and Gentlemen anyone currently running virtualbox know How I can get seamless mode up and running in Gutsy?
<ehird`> Ladies and Gentlemen /me starts all his messages with 'Ladies and Gentlemen' from now on
<ni1s> gah!
<disr> Hello!
<ajmoulen> I use vmware server so I am sure I am not helpful
<ajmoulen> disr: that is just too chipper for this time of day
<disr> I know
<disr> but i have pressing problem
<ajmoulen> who is it pressing?
<disr> I have this 4.3 gb file
<disr> in my hard drive
<compilerwriter> amjoulen will vmware server run XP?
<ajmoulen> and you want to move it don't you? and all you have is an external drive with vfat?
<disr> i can't get it out of hard drive and transfer it to another desktop
<ajmoulen> compilerwriter: yes, I run Windows XP Pro and several other ubuntu children on my vmware-server
<disr> what software can i use to move it / sync it
<ajmoulen> disr: sync?
<disr> to another desktop
<ajmoulen> disr: you just want to move a copy?
<disr> yes
<ajmoulen> you likely won't be able to keep the file in sync
<disr> anything
<miguel_> hola
<ajmoulen> since a file that large is likely a binary file and would require moving the whole thing again unless you had special software
<ajmoulen> well you can move it via rsync or ssh, but I would suggest considering ftp as much as I hate to say it
<ajmoulen> because you will likely want resumable copy
<disr> windows has intellimover
<compilerwriter> ajmoulen Do you have time to help me get vmware server set up.  I really need to run Quicken and Quickbooks badly.  Heaven knows I have tried, but I just haven't found OS software that works as well as they do.
<ajmoulen> compilerwriter: I feel your pain man
<disr> i have usb cable
<ehird`> how do i get Kate to remember my toolbar layout
<ehird`> :|
<ajmoulen> compilerwriter: download vmware server from vmware, make sure it is 1.0.4 (the current version)
<ajmoulen> get a license key
<disr> connecting both ends
<ajmoulen> run the installer as instructed from vmware.
<ajmoulen> then download the server console and install that as instructed
<ajmoulen> there is nothing special to do
<compilerwriter> ajmoulen It is those two software titles alone that keeps me from making a total conversion.
<ajmoulen> gutsy does not have vmware in the repository yet so using the ubuntu process won't work
<jhutchins> !info vmware
<ardchoille> !vmware
<ajmoulen> compilerwriter: no biggy, I use quicken on my vmware-server setup
<compilerwriter> ajmoulen how much does a licence key cost?
<ubotu> Package vmware does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> amarok just quit on its own..it wont reopen again..
<ajmoulen> compilerwriter: vmware-server is free
<ajmoulen> compilerwriter: vmware-player, vmware-server -> free.  vmware-workstation, vmware-esx -> cost money
<compilerwriter> cool.
<ehird`> :|
<ajmoulen> you want server so you can create a virtual machine, player can only run existing virtual machines, and is slower than server anyway
<ajmoulen> disr: you don't have a network between the machines?
<disr> no
<ajmoulen> ah, well that complicates matters
<disr> just usb cables connecting 2 machines
<genii> attach dvd-r burn dvd etc
<disr> windows has software called Intellimover
<ajmoulen> never tried to do that in linux, I always can use my cross-over network cable
<disr> like laptop to desktop
<ajmoulen> yea I do that all the time, laptop to desktop via a crossover network cable plugged into the ethernet ports on each machine
<jhutchins> No need for vmware to run quicken, it works fine under wine.
<ajmoulen> jhutchins: it works 'ok' under wine
<ajmoulen> if you do bank downloads it doesn't work reliably
<disr> Oh i have that ethernet cable too
<ajmoulen> I have had a crossover license and tried under wine for years
<jhutchins> Yeah, downloads didn't work at first, but they've worked for several years now.
<ajmoulen> and certain banks just don't behave under wine, so I do my sync up in vmware and then copy the data files to linux to view daily
<ajmoulen> jhutchins: I tried just last week
<jhutchins> "at first" being 5+ years ago.
<ajmoulen> with a new copy of crossover office
<ajmoulen> it still was failing for my bank but works fine under winxp
<ajmoulen> not only that but there are still display anamolies in wine
<disr> so ajmoulen what program can i sue?
<disr> use?
<disr> sorry
<cloakable> lol
<ehird`> ajmoulen: do you know?
<ajmoulen> disr: if you setup a computer with a cross over cable, you will need to manually set the ips but once you have two ips you can just use ssh to copy the files
<cloakable> disr: Are you SCO in disguise? ;)
<ajmoulen> ehird`: sorry I missed your question
<disr> sorry
<ajmoulen> ehird`: no idea
<disr> what's ssh, i don't know
<ajmoulen> ehird`: I just knew it had tabs available, I don't like the kate tabs, i wish it just used the konqueror tabs or even the konsole tabs
<andreas_> BluesKaj: It has been restarting the sound thing for 30 min now:S
<ajmoulen> ehird`: you might want to consider quanta, it has a better tab setup and can generally edit the same file types with highlighting as kate
<cloakable> !ssh | Ubotu is all knowing
<ubotu> Ubotu is all knowing: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ajmoulen> I know it is designed as a web editor
<disr> cloakable, terrible how i mistype
<ajmoulen> disr: sorry to say, I think you are going to need more help that I can really walk you through on IRC, you would be better served grabbing a cheap home router with dhcp and actually networking your machines together
<ehird`> You'd think KDE would have a decent minimal IDE-editor blend
<ajmoulen> then just install ssh-server from the synaptic or adept installer
<ehird`> (KDevelop does not count because it's big-liek-mammoth)
<ajmoulen> ehird`: kate isn't horrible as far as development goes, but unfortunately it hasn't really adopted the KDE look completely
<ajmoulen> I am hoping they fix it for kde 4
<emilsedgh> openssh-server
<disr> thanks but does krdc do anything
<disr> remote desktop?
<ajmoulen> remote desktop isn't likely to give you file copy capabilities
<[ka]killer> ok im going to stab my monitor
<emilsedgh> yes disr
<[ka]killer> all the sudden the gamma is all screwy
<ajmoulen> ehird`: I know what you mean, at least sort of
<ajmoulen> I still use emacs for that sort of thing
<ajmoulen> no tabs but i am used to pulling down buffers
<disr> what about that krdc?
<compilerwriter> ajmoulen I am about to uninstall virtualbox;  How will I then need to look at my hard drive to make sure I have reclaimed the space?
<[ka]killer> i fix the gamma, then it some how changes again
<disr> if i want to copy to WinXp can i do it with ssh?
<ajmoulen> compilerwriter: umm... you are way too used to the windows world
<ajmoulen> compilerwriter: generally when you uninstall it will remove the application files, it will not remove any personally created files
<compilerwriter> ajmoulen Yes I am.  I am trying to recover from that.
<[ka]killer> dont worry, a lot of us know where your coming from
<compilerwriter> ajmoulen therefore it should have removed the windows partition it created.
<ajmoulen> no
<ajmoulen> that was a personally created file
<[ka]killer> format the partition?
<ajmoulen> so whatever directory you said to create your virtual machines you will need to go there and purge them
<ajmoulen> disr: you will need something like winscp to do that
<disr> what's that?
<disr> what's winscp?
<ajmoulen> install openssh-server on the ubuntu system and then do a google for winscp
<ajmoulen> it is a free ssh file copy program for windows
<[ka]killer> do you want to copy files to a windows box?
<ajmoulen> really easy to use
<disr> hey thanks ajmoulen
<[ka]killer> i dont under stand disr's problem
<disr> i'll try and come back if it doesn't work
<BluesKaj> andreas_, just quit
<[ka]killer> is he just trying to copy files to a windows box? or to a different partition of his hdd
<ajmoulen> between two computers
<mamefan> today my desktop icons are all gone but in their place I have the root file system (icons for /media, /home, /mnt, /opt, and so forth)  - this is with Hardy.  Is this to be expected?  Can I get back to my normal ~/Desktop
<[ka]killer> then just share one drive
<ajmoulen> that weren't even networked to each other
<[ka]killer> o
<ajmoulen> so we suggested he get them networked first
<BluesKaj> andreas_, sorry was away doing errands for a while
<[ka]killer> yah
<ajmoulen> was going to try to do it via USB but I couldn't think of any way you could do that
<[ka]killer> i have 2 drives in my brothers box i use for storage (well one for now, one is still ntfs and im not formatting it)
<[ka]killer> usb memory stick?
<ajmoulen> [ka]killer: 4.3G
<ajmoulen> DVD sized
<ajmoulen> little too big for most sticks, although I guess you can get 8G ones these days
<[ka]killer> ive seen up to 16gb drives, and 8gb ones for not to much
<ajmoulen> yea the 16G ones aren't generally very good
<[ka]killer> i still have a 2gb =P and it works just fine
<ajmoulen> the problem with sticks though is that they still have a 2G file limit
<Creationist> I'm planning on installing Ubuntu 7.10 over my current Kubuntu 7.10.  However, what do I need to backup to retain all users/passwords/permissions that I currently have setup?
<compilerwriter> ajmoulen is there a way to simply remove a directory regardless of whether it is empty or not?
<[ka]killer> Creationist, just install the ubuntu-desktop
<Creationist> compilerwriter: rm -r [directory]
<ajmoulen> compilerwriter: rm -rf directory_name
<ajmoulen> be very careful
<Creationist> [ka]killer: THat's not what I want to do.
<ajmoulen> it will remove all files within that directory, you do it on the wrong directory and bad bad things happen
<[ka]killer> Creationist, what exactily do you want to do that for then
<Creationist> compilerwriter: And do use sudo with it
<Creationist> :)
<mamefan> Creationist:  are you simply trying to switch from KDE to GNOME?
<BluesKaj> Creationist, uninstall kubuntu desktop and installgnome-desktop then , go to #ubuntu for advice afterwards :)
<[ka]killer> mamefan, thats what i thought, thats why i sugested just installing the ubuntu-desktop and uninstalling kubuntu
<mamefan> right.
<Creationist> [ka]killer, mamefan: Not exactly.  I've been having a lot of problems with my video driver under KDE.  While I don't think this will necessarily fix it, I think Ubuntu seems to have a more robust support in general.
<[ka]killer> what kind of video card?
<Creationist> [ka]killer: nVidia Geforce 7600 GT.
<[ka]killer> did you install the drivers?
<mamefan> both Ubuntu and Kubuntu have the same fundamental support for video hardware as both use Xorg
<ajmoulen> that is the second time today someone mentioned nviida 7600GT
 * genii does modprobe usbnet 
<Creationist> [ka]killer: Although I think it's more an issue with my monitor.  I install nvidia-glx-new just fine, but then my resolution gets distorted and can't be changed.
<[ka]killer> the only real difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is one is gnome and the other kde
<BluesKaj> the 7000 series has poor support in linux
<darlos> hello all
<[ka]killer> is the restricted device enabled?
<ajmoulen> Creationist: if you have the diskspace add the ubuntu-desktop with kubuntu desktop
<maduser> as does broadcom 48xxx
<Creationist> [ka]killer: Not at the moment, but I've done that; that is what causes the problems.
<ajmoulen> you should get an option to change to gdm
<[ka]killer> humm
<ajmoulen> login to gnome from your existing account, if you still have video problem then it isn't kde
<mamefan> I'm using the 7600 and it's working great for me with the 100.14.19 drivers (not sure if these are what's in the repos but I'm using ones downloaded from NV.
<[ka]killer> turning off the restriction fixed mine (not a 7000 card) with it restricted i had problems
<mamefan> today my desktop icons are all gone but in their place I have the root file system (icons for /media, /home, /mnt, /opt, and so forth)  - this is with Hardy.  Is this to be expected?  Can I get back to my normal ~/Desktop
<sule> someone gimme link to german chat pls?
<BluesKaj> yup Creationist , why not keep kubuntu desktop and just add gnome-desktop ? :)
<Creationist> [ka]killer: It's hard to explain the distortion.. when changing to my LCD's native resolution (1400x1050), it only uses about 75% of my monitor...
<[ka]killer> humm
<Creationist> BluesKaj: It's not that I want gnome... I prefer KDE.
<genii> ajmoulen: Too bad he left, just found this: http://www.linux-usb.org/usbnet/ and the driver exists on feisty, i just tested it
<[ka]killer> have you tried adjusting it on the monitor?
<ajmoulen> I don't watch exits
<ajmoulen> or joins
<sule> someone gimme link to german chat pls?
<BluesKaj> then it's adriver issue you need to solve
<darlos> wher can i download games to kubuntu?
<ajmoulen> clutters my windows
<genii> !de
<BluesKaj> !de
<sule> !de
<[ka]killer> darlos: search in adept for games =P
<Creationist> [ka]killer: Yep... my monitor's control seem to think the size of itself has changed... can't extend it further ;)
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<[ka]killer> hum... yah sounds like a driver issue
<[ka]killer> wait, does yoru monitor require a driver?
<Creationist> [ka]killer: It works fine with the OS drivers, but of course I get no acceleration
<ardchoille> Creationist: Which vid card do you have?
<Creationist> ardchoille: Geforce 7600GT
<darlos> kajkiller: thanks
<ardchoille> !nvidia | Creationist
<Creationist> [ka]killer: I don't think it does, as it works without the nvidia-glx-new drivers.
<ubotu> Creationist: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> yes , monitor drivers are often overlooked when graphics probs arise ...ppl tend to focus on the card and forget the screen
<[ka]killer> i know some LCD monitors require a driver to display at full size
<BluesKaj> Creationist, what monitor ?
<[ka]killer> the os driver might have compensated for this, but the NV driver does not
<Creationist> [ka]killer: Well, my manufacturer (Westinghouse) isn't even listed in the Monitor dialogs
<[ka]killer> humm...
<Creationist> And I somehow doubt their website would offer a Linux driver.
<BluesKaj> westinghouse ? ... wow
<Creationist> BluesKaj: You've never heard of it either? ;)
<BluesKaj> gotta be one of the biggies that made it for westinghouse .
<genii> Creationist: Whats the make/model of your monitor?
<[ka]killer> never heard of it either
<genii> BluesKaj: Yeah what i'm thinking too
<Creationist> genii: It's the 2046NV
<genii> Creationist: I may be able to find the OEM of it, gimme a minute or so
<BluesKaj> yes westinghouse is an old name in appliances and tv s etc from the 50,60s & 70s ..but LCD monitors ?
<Creationist> BluesKaj: Yeah, it's a budget monitor, but fairly decent.
<BluesKaj> well good , sounds like a little detective work is in order
<[ka]killer> http://www.westinghousedigital.com/details.aspx?itemnum=104
<BluesKaj> westinghouse model number?
<Creationist> Now, is it normal for running glxinfo to give errors that the GLX extension was not found?
<[ka]killer> L2046NV
<Creationist> Yeah, that's my monitor.
<slow-motion> hi
<ajmoulen> anyone have an opinion on the results of upgrading from fiesty to gutsy are?  I have a server I have been considering moving up but am nervous I will kill it
<[ka]killer> humm for a server, personally i would stick with fiesty for now
<ajmoulen> I may just wait till the next LTS version comes out and convert to that and leave it there for a while
<[ka]killer> gusty is giving me to many problems
<ajmoulen> i have 3 gutsy servers, they seem okay
<[ka]killer> if it works for you then upgrade =P
<ajmoulen> but they are all virtual servers so probably not much to it
<[ka]killer> xD
<ajmoulen> this is the physical box so I am real nervous about breaking it as it would take out not just 1 server but 6
<ajmoulen> so I will probably leave it to the next LTS update and mvoe to that, I would have stayed on LTS if not for a PHP version upgrade I needed
<[ka]killer> like i said, personally i would stick with fiesty
<genii> Interesting. Even searching Westinghouse website for 2046NV produces nothing. Was gonna look at the windoze .inf file if one exists to see similes for same specs.
<ajmoulen> I thought lcd specs were pretty much normalized based on native resolution
<Creationist> genii: http://www.westinghousedigital.com/details.aspx?itemnum=104 <--That's my official page for the monitor
<gan|y|med> hi
<ajmoulen> Creationist: I think he was trying to find an windows driver file for that monitor
<ajmoulen> which would give performance numbers that may help you
<compilerwriter> ajmoulen vmware server is a kind of ugly install for gutsy but I am getting through it.
<gan|y|med> i have some trouble with the kde session management (at least i think it is the session management)
<ajmoulen> compilerwriter: ? ugly?
<Creationist> oh
<aztun> compilerwriter: are u installing from source¿
<ajmoulen> compilerwriter: I can't even think of what I had to do other than install gutsy and then grab the package
<ajmoulen> from vmware.com
<compilerwriter> I followed the link ubotu sent me.
<ajmoulen> on fiesty it was more work because I had to install all the build essential and kernel header stuff
<compilerwriter> ajmoulen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server
<gan|y|med> when i make settings in ksynaptics they don't survive a restart (not sure about surviving a session). this is a known bug, but it also happens with the energy saving module for displays. any setting just takes no effect at all except it is "reset". any ideas?
<ajmoulen> you don't need the vmware-any-any package
<ajmoulen> that is why I directed you to 1.0.4
<compilerwriter> aztun I am doing the ugly source plust patch thing ubotu sent me.
<ajmoulen> 1.0.3 required the patch 1.0.4 doesn't
<compilerwriter> ajmoulen should I stop what I am doing and do something else then? or am I now committed to the path I started?
<ajmoulen> I wish these lines were numbered
<ajmoulen> anyway if you untarred the VMware-server package and haven't copied the files from vmware-any-any you should be fine to just continue to do the install
<ajmoulen> you don't need to touch the ssl files either not sure what that is about
<compilerwriter> ajmoulen I am in the middle of downloading the first wget.
<ajmoulen> so run the very first line, then download the 1.0.4 package from vmware
<ajmoulen> kill that
<ajmoulen> you don't want 1.0.3
<compilerwriter> ajmoulen Do I need to do anything to clean up what I have already done?
<gan|y|med> anybody having trouble with ksynaptics?
<ajmoulen> delete the half downloaded file
<ajmoulen> darn apparently I need to register my nick
<Alloosh> hi, how do I configure my cgi
<ajmoulen> Alloosh: to do what?
<Alloosh> I dont have it in the www, and I think I will need it there to use it
<Alloosh> vgi-bin
<Alloosh> cgi-bin
<ajmoulen> the cgi directory is in /usr/lib/cgi I think
<compilerwriter> ajmoulen Which one of these do I need?  http://register.vmware.com/content/download.html
<ajmoulen> modify /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<Alloosh> ajmoulen: iam trying to use mapserver, and iam not sure how :)
<ajmoulen> http://download3.vmware.com/software/vmserver/VMware-server-1.0.4-56528.tar.gz
<gan|y|med> anybody having problems with kde settings not being stored???
<ajmoulen> http://download3.vmware.com/software/vmserver/VMware-server-linux-client-1.0.4-56528.zip
<ajmoulen> gan|y|med: depends on what you mean not being stored
<ajmoulen> compiz messes with some of my settings
<ajmoulen> but if you aren't using compiz then I would say no I haven't seen that issue
<ajmoulen> Alloosh: /etc/apache2/sites-available/default will tell you where your cgi-bin folder is and what it is using to call it
<ajmoulen> unfortunately I don't have apache installed on this particular machine or i would check the file
<compilerwriter> ajmoulen thanks for the links.
<ajmoulen> compilerwriter: sure
<gan|y|med> ajmoulen: i.e. i switch on energy saving for my display, let's say i set it to 2 min. after reboot it won't come on after 2 min. i do have to uncheck and check it again for it to work properly. same in ksynaptics
<Minataku> Hm
<ajmoulen> unpack the first one I gave you first, go into vmware-server-distrib and run the installer
<Minataku> Is Dr_Willis here? No. Crap.
<ajmoulen> gan|y|med: not seen that issue before
<genii> Creationist: Windows apparently uses the generic PnP monitor driver for this thing. So I figure it should respond to edid calls. If you have the package read-edid installed, you can get an xorg.conf compatible monitor setting output by: sudo get-edid|parse-edid
<genii> Sorry for lag, work is getting busy a bit ehre
<genii> *here
<gan|y|med> and i hoped i might not be the only one :(
<compilerwriter> ajmoulen I will need to install the server package and then install the client will I not?
<ajmoulen> right
<DrX> why does it say "operation not supported" on some of the files and subdirectories when I run a cp out to a network share or USB thumb drive but not locally?
<BluesKaj>   Note regarding LCD Drivers Since Westinghouse LCD TVs and Monitors are plug-and-play devices, they do not require any drivers.
<Creationist> genii: So, basically just install read-edid, run get-edid|parse-edid, then install nvidia-glx-new, restart X and I should be good to go?
<BluesKaj> genii and Creationist the above is a quote from the Westinghouse LCD Monitor page
<Creationist> BluesKaj: Right, but something isn't working properly.
<genii> Creationist: install whatever drivers first. then use the method with sudo get-edid|parse-edid to get output which you can copy and paste into the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file replacing the section titled "Monitor" with the output from the edid command that begins "Monitor"   etc
<Creationist> BluesKaj: Right now I'm using nvidia-glx and a generic LCD Monitor
<Creationist> genii: Alright, I'll give that a shot
<Creationist> genii: And the proprietary nvidia driver package is nvidia-glx-new, correct?
<gan|y|med> can it be that when i install certain ms fonts (ttf package), standard fonts get overridden?
<BluesKaj> right Creationist , the graphics card is the obvious issue here ...didn't mean to sidetrack the problem
<DrX> why does it say "operation not supported" on some of the files and subdirectories when I run a cp out to a network share or usb thumb drive with FAT but not to the local drive?
<genii> Creationist: The exact driver packagename escapes me. But it is likely correct (nvidia-glx-new)
<Creationist> BluesKaj, genii: Okay, thank you.
<Creationist> genii: read-edid failed.
<BluesKaj> Creationist, nvidia-glx-new is listed in adept
<genii> BluesKaj: When he sets the display to do the native resolution of the monitor, thats what it does except that the monitor is only showing something like screen coverage of 75%
<genii> Creationist: installing read-edid failed? or the command: sudo get-edid|parse-edid     failed
<genii> note get-edid in the command not read-edid and also sudo
<BluesKaj> yeah genii , got it
<Creationist> genii: Running the command.  Here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44654/
<genii> Creationist: OK, looking
<genii> Creationist: Bah, annoying. Means you need to look up the horizontal and vertical refreshes and add them manually. Bleh
<ehird`> anyone use kate and ruby know how to get good autoindentation?
<Creationist> Great... I've tried doing that before.
<Creationist> I know how to find them, but I can't figure out how to add them.
<Creationist> I can find the horizontal and vertical "frequency."  Is that the same?  They're exact amounts, though, and not ranges.  They're also different depending on what I'm doing on the computer (I look them up through my monitor's OSD)
<BluesKaj> genii, can he edit the xorg file to reflect (scuse the pun) the refresh rates ?
<genii> Creationist: Well, they are different than the entries we would need to make so no.
<Creationist> genii: Well, that's all I've been able to find with all my searching on Google.  My monitor's manual doesn't even specify hor and ver refresh rates... just the overall refresh rate of 60hz
<ardchoille> What is kwebdesktop?
<ardchoille> I just noticed I can use it to draw the desktop bg
<genii> Interestingly the user manual states "VESA Plug and Play eliminates the complicated and time-consuming installation process. Your computer system will identify and automatically adjust the LCD monitor. " Have you tried for kicks setting the driver to vesa?
<acidBURN> is there a fix for the SLOW>>>>> bootup with kubuntu 7.10
<Creationist> genii: No, because that defeats the purpose of what I'm trying to do.  The monitor works perfectly with the nv driver.  But I want to use my card's 3D capabilities.  That's when it causes problems.
<Creationist> acidBURN: Yeah, a new processor  ;)
<ehird`> anyone notice tabs are fugly in GTK apps using Polyester and gtk-qt? It displays one column of styled pixels then horrible flatness
<Creationist> acidBURN: Mine boots from system power to login screen in about 30 seconds.  How slow is yours?
<genii> Creationist: Lemme look for the rates
<ardchoille> ehird`: Using gtk apps in kde?
<ehird`> ardchoille: what about it
<ardchoille> ehird`: I noticed that too and also noticed that installing gtk-engines-qtpixmap gtk2-engines-qtpixmap gtk2-engines seems to make gtk apps look much better in kde
<Creationist> ardchoille: That's not exactly against any rules... in fact, sometimes it's necessary ;)
<ardchoille> Creationist: I know :)
<DrX> anyone know why cp crashes with "cp: writing './images/file/file/file' : No space left on device" but I just checked the device despite having 463GB free space on the device
<ehird`> ardchoille: didn't work
<ajmoulen> DrX: that sounds like an odd issue, almost like you have too much diskspace
<ardchoille> ehird`: Did you select "Qt" in the GTK Styles and Fonts dialog in System Settings?
<ardchoille> ehird`: Sorry, select "Use my KDE style in GTK applications"
<ehird`> ardchoille: ofc
<t1n0m3n> hi, I need help with using minicom to connect to a serial device.  I am using 7.10.  I am using a FTDI usb to serial converter and I am connecting to a cisco router.  This worked fine under 7.04.  I am getting "usb 2-1: FTDI USB Serial Device converter now attached to ttyUSB0" and then after 2 seconds I get "usb 2-1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by ftdi_sio while 'brltty' sets config #1" and then "ftdi_sio ttyUSB0: FTDI USB Serial Device converter now disc
<t1n0m3n> /messages
<compilerwriter> ok ajmoulen now I have gotten the things downloaded.
<ajmoulen> did you also go and register for a license key?
<compilerwriter> not yet.
<t1n0m3n> it seems like I have a conflict, but I dont know where to go next
<ajmoulen> you will want to do that before you start the install because you need to supply the key during the install
<phoenix_> slt
<ardchoille> t1n0m3n: What are you trying to do?
<sato_> hello
<phoenix_> comment va tout le monde?
<acidBURN> Creationist: how about 3-4 mins on a new install
<t1n0m3n> ardchoille: what do you mean?  Like trying to connect to a cisco router? or something else?
<ehird`> ardchoille: http://content.imagesocket.com/images/rcrc2f2.png
<ardchoille> t1n0m3n: nvm, I missed your first post, sorry
<phoenix_> j'ai un soucis sous linux kubuntu quelqu'un paut'il m'aider?
<ehird`> ardchoille: see how a few pixels of nice kde is drawn then flatness
<ehird`> (in vim)
<Creationist> acidBURN: Ouch.  Try running dmesg in a terminal and looking at the times on the left (counted in seconds).  Look for large time gaps between entries.
<lgkan> what does squashfs error: sb_bread failed reading block 0x40249  mean, is that a hard drive error or cd erro
<acidBURN> working
<Creationist> acidBURN: My guess is that something is failing (and being retried) many times during boot up.  I've had the problem in the past.
<acidBURN> but this is a new install
<Creationist> !fr | phoenix_
<ubotu> phoenix_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Creationist> acidBURN: Yeah, I know... my problem was an unrecorgnized CD writer.
<compilerwriter> ajmoulen I have registered and now have a key
<ajmoulen> in vmware-server-distrib run the installer script
<phoenix_> kubuntu fr en fait
<ajmoulen> it will prompt you through things, use the default for everything
<t1n0m3n> I need help with a usb serial converter conflict with ttyUSB0
<phoenix_> merci c'est cool je vais aller faire un tour de suite parce que je ne vois plus rien sur mon ecran
<Creationist> !en | phoenix_
<ubotu> phoenix_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<genii> Creationist: Bah. All I can find is that it will do it's max resolution at 60. And i need to leave soon.
<acidBURN> Creationist: I see a error with bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<Creationist> acidBURN: And there is a large time gap between that and the next entry?
<acidBURN> but seen those before in 7.04
<acidBURN> no gaps
<Slash> hi men
<Creationist> acidBURN: Well, where do your times jump up to over 100 seconds?
<Creationist> acidBURN: Look in there...
<Creationist> genii: Yeah, I know, I haven't been able to find more than that either.  Thank you for trying, though.
<Creationist> genii: I just miss Compiz, that's all :)
<ajmoulen> compilerwriter: I have to run, my wife isn't going to be pleased if I don't go pick her up soon
<Creationist> genii: My system functions perfectly without it, so this isn't a major issue.  I can wait until April if I have to (just hope 8.04 gets it fixed)
<acidBURN> well, its like this: see the grub loader, and see a complaint mesage about apc or something then the screen close black for 3-4 mins
<acidBURN> then I get my login
<compilerwriter> ok ajmoulen
<ajmoulen> compilerwriter: just follow the prompts it should get you where you want to be, when you get done with installing the server, install the console
<genii> Creationist: You could add a mode next to the one which is the problemmatic setting and specify 60hz in it perhaps. eg "1024x768@60"  or similar
<Creationist> acidBURN: But when you ran dmesg, did you look through the whole thing to see if there are any time delays?
<Daisuke_Laptop> good morning kubuntu
<ajmoulen> once you have done both you should run vmware-server-console and build your virtual machine
<Daisuke_Laptop> why vmware.
<acidBURN> what I'm I supposed to see
<acidBURN> a number
<acidBURN>  a error
<genii> Creationist: Then do the ctrl-alt - or + on numpad to cycle to it
<acidBURN> 1422.832000] APIC error on CPU0: 00(40)
<Creationist> acidBURN: On the far left, something similar to this: [   45.632478
<Creationist> acidBURN: Look at those and see if there is a big jump from one to the other.  Say, from 45 to 55, etc.
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm still wondering why vmware rather than something that seems to work far better (like, say, virtualbox)
<genii> OK, gotta go... g'nite all
<acidBURN> nope, goes from 33. to 120.
<ajmoulen> Daisuke_Laptop: he was having problems with virtual box and an install of windows xp
<Daisuke_Laptop> ahhh
<Daisuke_Laptop> that would do it.  was just curious :)
<t1n0m3n> ahh, ok, the braille tty is kicking off my ftdi usb to serial converter.  looks to be a known bug
<Creationist> acidBURN: Uhm, then that would be a big jump.  That means it took 87 seconds to perform whatever function is listed at 33.  Look for an error in that area.
<ajmoulen> I know how to help him with vmware as I manage several vmware installs at work
<ajmoulen> currently running something like 25 virtual machines over 4 servers
<Daisuke_Laptop> i have no idea what the problems were with vbox, so couldn't help anyway :D
<acidBURN> oh,
<acidBURN> so if the numbers are out of wack
<acidBURN> then its a big jump
<ajmoulen> Daisuke_Laptop: yea virtualbox is cool but it is a little more hands on than vmware tends to be
<bjwebb> im having trouble burning a dvd
<Creationist> acidBURN: Tell you what, why don't you just copy/paste your whole output from dmesg onto pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ajmoulen> especially if you are doing remote stuff too
<Daisuke_Laptop> ajmoulen: it can be, yeah, but seamless mode is awesome :)
<Creationist> acidBURN: That is correct.  dmesg is basically showing your entire bootup procedure and at what time a certain function took place.
<t1n0m3n> where are the "hotplug/udev scripts" located?
<Daisuke_Laptop> they both have their place.
<ajmoulen> what does seamless mode do?
<ajmoulen> does it let you run windows apps on a linux desktop type of thing?
<Daisuke_Laptop> yep
<ajmoulen> ah
<Creationist> ajmoulen: Exactly.  You won't see the windows desktop :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> my windows apps are running virtualized alongside my regular apps
<Daisuke_Laptop> and running at speed, too
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's the only way i can stay sane when using jbuilder.  the windows desktop makes me want to vomit
<Creationist> ajmoulen: Since you're struggling with VMware, though.... I'll throw out my recomendation.  VirtualBox is fabulous, easy, and works flawlessly for me.
<ajmoulen> Daisuke_Laptop: I use vmware to run server farms of virtual machines
<Daisuke_Laptop> ajmoulen: biiig difference then :)
<ajmoulen> oh I am not haveing any issues with vmware
<Daisuke_Laptop> and vmware is doubtless the way to go
<ajmoulen> I just haven't dealt with virtualbox
<bjwebb> im trying to burn something with k3b and fail - http://pastebin.ca/776124
<Creationist> Daisuke_Laptop: May I ask why you suggest vmware over VB?
<ajmoulen> Creationist: vmware has mangement console and management web site
<acidBURN> Creationist: here the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44660/
<ajmoulen> virtualbox is cool but to do remote management is a little less easy
<ajmoulen> I did research it but couldn't find a good way to do what i can easily do in vmware-server
<Creationist> acidBURN: Looks like the problem is your external harddrive.  Are you able to access it with Dolphin?
<t1n0m3n> where are udev rules kept?
<acidBURN> Creationist: no
<acidBURN> why
<Creationist> acidBURN: Of course, those Microcode errors are taking a couple thousand seconds too.  But I don't know what they are, personally.
<acidBURN> oh, yes I can access it
<Daisuke_Laptop> Creationist: ajmoulen just nailed it.  for that many installs with that much administration involved, vmware is better equipped to handle it
<ehird`> NOW I AM THE LIZARD QUEEN
<Tm_T> ehird`: erm?
<ehird`> Tm_T: See above netsplit.
<Tm_T> ehird`: what about it?
<ehird`> It was big.
<Creationist> Welcome back to the land of the living :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> welcome back from splitsville, population NOT MEH!
<compilerwriter> Ladies and Gentlemen I think I have vmware installed now I need some help firing it up, and perhaps confirming I have it installed correctly.
<mike-kubuntu> how do i turn off compiz-fusion once started?
<mike-kubuntu> would a kwin --replace, do the trick?
<Creationist> mike-kubuntu: It should.
<mike-kubuntu> hmm, anyone here run into opengl refusing to start on a amd64 system?
<Creationist> mike-kubuntu: That's what my "Stop Compiz" launcher is set to :)
<mike-kubuntu> er, with quake4, and only quake4
<ardchoille> How do I stop konqueror web browser form using kparts?
<ehird`> So, anyone know re: tabs
<Darkrift411> what are the advantages to upgrading to 7.10? and will the adept upgrade go smoothly?
<Creationist> Darkrift411: Using the adept upgrade has always broken my system.  For others it works flawlessly.  There's no way to say if it will go smoothly for you.
<Creationist> Darkrift411: I always recommend a clean install as a sure-fire safe way to do it.
<WaltzingAlong> Darkrift411: and ask here for help along the way (should the gui installer crash on you)
<Tm_T> mike-kubuntu: yes
<WaltzingAlong> ardchoille: rebuild it?
<ardchoille> WaltzingAlong: I was afraid someone would say that
<WaltzingAlong> ardchoille: well i do not know if it is otherwise possible
<Darkrift411> ill just stick with what i have for now
<Darkrift411> reinstalling is a pita
<ardchoille> WaltzingAlong: It may not be, I've looked all over for such an option
<Darkrift411> and things are working good
<Tm_T> ardchoille: khtml is kparts
<WaltzingAlong> Darkrift411: which dist are you now? dapper? feisty?
<Tm_T> ardchoille: Konqueror is just a shell for kparts, it does nothing without them
<compilerwriter> Anyone have a second to help me sort out vmware
<Darkrift411> feisty
<WaltzingAlong> release i suppose&
<ardchoille> Tm_T: What I was wanting is when I click on an .ics file online, I don't want konq to open it as a calendar in a kpart
<Tm_T> Darkrift411: should be safe if you don't have weird quirks in your system
<ardchoille> Tm_T: Interesting, didn't know that
<Darkrift411> well.. it is a laptop
<Darkrift411> so there are lots of wierd quirks lol
<Darkrift411> took lots of work to get everythig working
<Darkrift411> wifi took a week
<Darkrift411> video.... 2 weeks lol
<Creationist> Darkrift411: If everything is working well and you don't have need for what Gutsy offers, then I see no reason to upgrade.
<WaltzingAlong> ardchoille: should be able to customize how .ics files are handled
<Darkrift411> i was kinda wondering what gutsy offered, didnt see the details on the site
<ardchoille> WaltzingAlong: I haven't figured that out yet
<Darkrift411> what new bells and whistles i would get
<Tm_T> ardchoille: rightclick? should give you some menus
<kristjan_> what package conf is responsible for the looks of apps launched via "kdesudo" - I lost the adept's ability to integrate into my customized desktop after installing "comipz-kicker" package from kde-apps.org website
<ardchoille> Tm_T: yeah
<Tm_T> Darkrift411: doesn't mean it
<WaltzingAlong> file associations
 * Tm_T slaps voidmage 
<kristjan_> (now adept is using kubuntu's default settings instead)
<Creationist> Darkrift411: Gutsy didn't really reinvent itself with features.  A couple of notable ones (KDE specific) are the inclusion of a restricted drivers manager.
<pete> I'm getting appplications refusing to start and no usable output when starting them via konsole; everything worked fine right up until this morning when kde4 was built on a seperate user account (safely, done it before and know how it gets done). amarok and katapult seem to be the worst offenders, but there might be others. which amarok and which katapult shows the corect locations of them; x restarts and package reinstalls don't work. any other
<pete> suggestions?
<Creationist> Darkrift411: Hmm... that's really all I  can think of.
<Darkrift411> i thought i installed a restricted drivers manager to get my video working
<Tm_T> pete: install related dbg packages
<Creationist> Darkrift411: Yeah, you may have.  But it was included by default with 7.10
<Darkrift411> i c
<Darkrift411> guess ill stick with what i have till i find a reason to do otherwise
<Darkrift411> with windows, i always had to have the latest and greatest
<DrX> why does cp /xen/images/file/* . -r fail with cp: writing './hdd' : No space left on device when the device has 463GB free (it's copying via an smb share to a Windows box)?
<Darkrift411> but i dont feel that need here lol
<Creationist> Now, I have a question.  I want to switch to Gnome, but keep KDE.  How do I go about doing that WITHOUT cluttering my Gnome and KDE menus with entries from the other environment?
<WaltzingAlong> Creationist: build the menus yourself
<_seezer> DrX: copying a single file > 2GB onto a fat32 partition (on windows side)
<_seezer> ?
<aguu> hi
<flodine> Hi
<pete> Tm_T: for? the offending apps? can't find any in adept.
<Tm_T> pete: kdemultimedia-dbg for amarok etc
<pete> right, cheeers
<TheWozA> hey guys whats the command to kill a database lock
<WaltzingAlong> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<TheWozA> ahh thx
<DrX> why does cp /xen/images/file/* . -r fail with cp: writing './hdd' : No space left on device when the device has 463GB free (it's copying via an smb share to a Windows box)?
<seezer> DrX: did you read my question?
<tuxthepenguin933> is kde4 going to be in gusty
<WaltzingAlong> tuxthepenguin933: it is already (beta3)
<DrX> seezer: checking...
<DrX> seezer, yes
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, I've been trying to follow the instrctions on this page to install kde4 via svn , but I get only as far as "cmakekde"on this page :http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#Kubuntu_and_Debian,  then I get errors about cmake : The source directory "/home/kaj" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt.
<WaltzingAlong> DrX: fat32 cannot handle singe file larger than 2gb
<pete> BluesKaj: you need to cd before you can cmakekde
<seezer> err it's ~4gb on 32, sorry
<seezer> but a xen image might be around that size ;)
<BluesKaj> cd to where?
<DRtuxthepenguin> is kde4 beta going to be in gusty
<pete> to the dir you just checked out of svn
<WaltzingAlong> DRtuxthepenguin: it is already in gutsy. check www.kubuntu.org
<Darkrift411> its not in it, but its in the repositories
<emilsedgh> BluesKaj: you should get the module, not single applications
<pete> so if you just checked out kdesupport, you need to do cd kdesupport
<BluesKaj> svn is in that dir , that's what confuses me
<emilsedgh> BluesKaj: at least when i get module instead of single aplication, this solves
<pete> emilsedgh: correct, the structure won't allow building of individual apps
<BluesKaj> emilsedgh, ??
<pete> BluesKaj: what did you just check out, and what's your pwd?
<DRtuxthepenguin> when kde4 final is released will it be backported from hardy
<seezer> DrX: so that's what windows tells you about "can't handle this freakin' file" :) convert the filesystem into ntfs (m$ knowledgebase has some information on that) or just drop that OS ;)
<WaltzingAlong> DrX: in msdos *cough ms windows* convert /?
<DrX> yes, of course, thanks
<WaltzingAlong> DRtuxthepenguin: i would guess so
<WaltzingAlong> DRtuxthepenguin: but certainly perhaps not. :(
<WaltzingAlong> DRtuxthepenguin: besides 8.04 is the next LTS release
<DRtuxthepenguin> 8.10
<Daisuke_Laptop> 8.10 is the first release with any hope of containing kde4
<raylu> why not 8.04?
<tekstacy> What do I use to check the phisical health of a hard drive?
<Daisuke_Laptop> and at most it would be backported to hardy
<Daisuke_Laptop> raylu: LTS
<WaltzingAlong> raylu: because 8.04 is LTS
<tekstacy> Like DOS's chkdsk
<raylu> er...LTS = long-term support?
<WaltzingAlong> but may be backported to it
<Daisuke_Laptop> you don't stick an initial release DE in a long-term-support release :)
<WaltzingAlong> raylu: yes
<ardchoille> raylu: yes
<raylu> tekstacy, chkdsk doesn't check physical health
 * raylu doesn't get it
<raylu> OH
<Daisuke_Laptop> raylu: 8.04 is going to be supported for the next three years.  it will be an equivalent to debian stable
<raylu> 8.04 is the LTS. ok.
<Daisuke_Laptop> not the newest packages, but the ones that are gonna work, and work for a long time :)
<tekstacy> Bad sectors, that sort of stuff, the drive has been dropped
<WaltzingAlong> raylu: but kde4 may be available in the repos for 8.04 but not installed as part of it by default, (or so i imagine anyway)
<raylu> ooh :D
<raylu> tekstacy, fsck = chkdsk
<raylu> btw, is kde4 usable yet?
<slow-motion> n8
<Darkrift411> not from what the site says
<raylu> it's already the third beta :'(
<WaltzingAlong> raylu: 4th has been released. in my experience a program here or there, not as a full desktop yet
<raylu> T.T
<raylu> i tried beta 1 and it died left and right, so I haven't dared touch it since then
<cloakable> The Debian kde4 beta 4 livecd is quite good.
<andy_> hi all
<urbmen> Hi everyone
<raylu> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<urbmen> I am wondering if anyone can help me
<andy_> can anyone tellme how to get the installation of 7.10 without aixgl?
<raylu> a...glx?
<WaltzingAlong> andy_: what would you prefer instead?
<tekstacy> raylu, thanks
<andy_> WaltzingAlong: I just need the X to start
<kubureaucrat> hello.  i used to be able to download pictures direct from my olympus fe-210 into digikam.  now i can't. i can't connect to the camera.  i can however still download from other computers running the same software.  kubuntu 7.10, current digikam version.
<kubureaucrat> i'm guessing that the port is locked, or something, and that i need to unlock it somehow.
<andy_> currently it complinas that AIXGL canot load, becasue my driver does not support it
<raylu> kubureaucrat, USB cable?
<kubureaucrat> yep
<WaltzingAlong> andy_: which video device? which module/driver?
<Darkrift411> does lsusb show it connected?
<raylu> kubureaucrat, I'd start with lsusb
<kubureaucrat> i searched kubuntuforums, ubuntuforums, and digikam forums
<raylu> andy_, video card brand?
<kubureaucrat> raylu okay
<andy_> I've got an ATI 2600
<kubureaucrat> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 07b4:0109 Olympus Optical Co., Ltd
<andy_> and the driver provided with 7.10 does not support it...
<andy_> but even with the vesa driver the setup tries to start aixgl and fails of course...
<WaltzingAlong> !ati | andy_
<ubotu> andy_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<raylu> he shouldn't need the binary drivers, though
<urbmen> I am having problems installing RPM files
<andy_> just need to know how to get X withut any 3D
<raylu> *he shouldn't need AIGLX, though
<WaltzingAlong> need the extensions composite off?
<raylu> urbmen, what are you installing?
<andy_> raylu: exactly what I want...
<andy_> 7.10
<urbmen> Winamp
<kubureaucrat> raylu is there a command to reset the usb port?
<andy_> want to install it off CD
<raylu> kubureaucrat, that doesn't really make sense
<raylu> kubureaucrat, what does DigiKam do/show?
<raylu> urbmen, why do you want WINamp?
<andy_> just need to know how to deactivate composite/aixgl so X will start
<jpatrick> urbmen: just use amarok
<raylu> andy_, in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, see if the Composite option is on
<keith> Can anyone help me with vmware?  Specifically verifying I installed it correctly and then getting it fired up for the first time?
<kubureaucrat> raylu "Failed to connect to the camera.  Please make sure it is connected properly and turned on.  Would you like to try again?"
<urbmen> erm well I queit new to linux I've more aless just install Kubuntu, and I wanted to be able play stream files
<seezer> andy_: or put the line 'Option "AIXGL" "off"' into the "ServerFlags" section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<andy_> raylu, that's the prob...there is no such option, so it looks like it's hardcoded in another config file
<kubureaucrat> and it is indeed plugged in etc
<urbmen> i'm quiet*
<andy_> ah...that's it then....
<Darkrift411> quite
<WaltzingAlong> urbmen: there are several programs which will do that for you. amarok, for instance
<andy_> will try it...thanx a lot guys...
<raylu> kubureaucrat, sorry, I have no experience with that
<urbmen> cheers
<kubureaucrat> is there maybe some sort of portlock?  maybe i had to disconnect the camera at some point improperly - or there was a crash or something - and i am being blocked from reconnecting one way or another
<andy_> bye for now...and thanx again...rebooting
<raylu> kubureaucrat, again, that really doens't make sense
<raylu> *doesn't
<kubureaucrat> like if you run synaptic and then try to start adept but can't because synaptic has apt blocked
<raylu> right...but that's because each locks the apt database
<kubureaucrat> raylu, well, okay, i don't know what to say but that was the output from lsusb
<raylu> whereas a usb port can't really be locked
<urbmen> amorok does not seem to work
<urbmen> amarok
<raylu> urbmen, i'm listening to a stream right now :D
<kubureaucrat> raylu okay but maybe digikam or kde has a residual file blocking me from reconnecting the same camera because digikam / kde think it still is connected from when i crashed before?
<kubureaucrat> * residual config
<noobuntu> im trying to do ssh port forwarding to get passed a firewall/router using this command " ssh -p 22 -R 80:localhost:9999 user@remotecomputer " and it is giving me this message. "Warning: remote port forwarding failed for listen port 80" why is this happening? i tried running the command as root too and the same thing happened.
<WaltzingAlong> urbmen: amarok/playlist menu/add stream ?
<raylu> kubureaucrat, have you restarted since then? is digikam listed in your process list?
<WaltzingAlong> noobuntu: something is listening to that port already?
<BluesKaj> pete, I retried the commands on the how to page and it seems i hadn't installed some of the pkges properly , it seems to be building kde4 now :)
<kubureaucrat> yes many times.  this has been for many boot cycles i haven't gotten around to trying to fix it till now
<raylu> noobuntu, why do you need to do that?
<noobuntu> WaltzingAlong, yes, something is supposed to be listening on the port
<DrX> does the rule that Linux cannot reliably write to NTFS partitions not apply when you are writing to an NTFS partition on a windows network PC via cifs?
<noobuntu> thats why i want to forward it to another computer
<noobuntu> raylu, to get passed a firewall without using port forwarding on the router
<[Relic]> Hello :)
<raylu> DrX, that rule stopped applying when ntfs-3g went stable
<WaltzingAlong> DrX: using ntfs-3g one could write to ntfs
<raylu> noobuntu, I don't think that works...unless you have 80 forwarded
<DrX> I have SUSE 10.2, so that doesn't apply to me, right?
<raylu> DrX, ntfs-3g is distro-independent
<urbmen> Error Loading Media
<urbmen> No suitable input plugin. This often means that the URL's protocol is not supported. Network failures are other possible causes.
<urbmen> http://media10.cqservers.com/kcp-unite
<urbmen> that link does not seem to work for me
<raylu> urbmen, have you enabled mp3 support?
<DrX> right, but I don't think I have that, so am I still okay because the writing is going thru cifs?
<urbmen> I dont no how to do it so no
<noobuntu> raylu, i already know it works. dont worry about it though. i think i found the problem.
<raylu> DrX, the actual writing to the FS is done by the other computer, so yes
<raylu> urbmen, sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs, or just play an mp3 file
<tekstacy> :)   Just finished a fresh install for a buddy. Another windows box bits the dust....
<WaltzingAlong> urbmen: could also try vlc or mplayer
<urbmen> thanks I'll try that
<urbmen> I've been messing with mplayer for the last hour lol
<DrX> is ntfs-3g available as an RPM package?
<kubureaucrat> okay so i guess no answers.  urg.  will continue poking around on my own.
<WaltzingAlong> urbmen: ah it wishes to play .asf ? (this url you pasted)
<Tm_T> !ntfs | DrX
<ubotu> DrX: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> !NTFS-3g | DrX
<ubotu> DrX: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Tm_T> erm
<urbmen> is there a way to play this through
<Gulars> how would I go about setting up the equivalent of "use free space and set up encrypted LVM", to get it installed with windows?
<urbmen> amarok
<WaltzingAlong> DrX: i suppose it is but on kubuntu you should desire a .deb instead
<Tm_T> !mp3 | urbmen
<ubotu> urbmen: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<urbmen> thanks
<Gulars> I've got the alternate installer, but I'm unsure as to how I'd have to set it up manually
<WaltzingAlong> urbmen: and amarok (or vlc or mplayer) here too find a stream it cannot play; in my experience this is rare
<urbmen> oh right, I've also tried to play a stream from 1club.fm but that did not work either
<WaltzingAlong> urbmen: take note that amarok (and vlc) has several playlists already listed
<BluesKaj> urbmen, check playlists in amarok/ for radio streams and try those
<urbmen> okay thanks will do
<DrX> what do you do when you get timeout errors copying files to network shares and Retry doesn't work?
<urbmen> Error Loading Media No suitable demux plugin
<BluesKaj> urbmen, yeah that happens with slower loading stations , you have to try up to 3 times with some
<urbmen> okay thanks
<BluesKaj> i recommend the eclectic stns in shoutcast, radio free phoenix or radio paradise ...they should work for testing purposes at least
<edtronic> hola a donde puedo encontrat una guia de todos los comandos del terminal
<yan> hey
<edtronic> Hey
<yan> i have 2 problem with kicker...
<yan> someone could help me?
<WaltzingAlong> yan: state your issues
<yan> well.. i ll tell u the situation...
<WaltzingAlong> urbmen: also may happen with very ms eccentric sites?
<yan> i had : entries in kmenu as prefix for all app in kmenu.,, so i decided to reinstall kicker
<yan> now i still have that and plus, i cant go in panel configuration
<yan> "the specified library kicker could not be found
<yan> diag : library files for "kcm_kicker.la" not found in paths
<ehird`> anyone use Kate?
<ehird`> and Ruby
<ehird`> I have this:
<ehird`> Variables=kate: indent-mode varindent; var-indent-indent-after ^( )*(if|while|def|class|for).*|\\{[^\\}]*$|else|elsif|rescue|do|begin; var-indent-indent; var-indent-unindent end|else|elsif|rescue|^[^\\{]*\\}; var-indent-triggerchars }def; space-indent on; indent-width 2;
<Daisuke_Laptop> ehird`: bit chauvanistic, eh?
<ehird`> but it isn't indenting ruby cod eproperly
<ehird`> Daisuke_Laptop: hah
<Daisuke_Laptop> ask in #ruby?
<ehird`> it's a Kate question
<yan> im searching on google for hours and i cant find answer
<Minataku> Either way, Python is better
<ehird`> Minataku: I have used both extensively.
<WaltzingAlong> yan: sudo aptitude reinstall kubuntu-desktop ?
<ehird`> Minataku: Call me back when Python doesn't have huge flaws to common functional-programming tasks.
<yan> so i have to reinstall all kde?
<Daisuke_Laptop> ehird`: it's a ruby question, they're more likely to know how to set up kate to properly indent ruby code
<Daisuke_Laptop> or...  they'll tell you to be a man and use vi
<ehird`> Daisuke_Laptop: unlikely, mine just has a minor kate bug
<WaltzingAlong> yan: no my suggestion was to reinstall the 'kubuntu-desktop' meta-package
<ehird`> Daisuke_Laptop: it indents, but it also indents the previous line and indents one too many
<ehird`> that is
<WaltzingAlong> yan: but that may not address the issue either
<ehird`> "def x\n" -> "  def x\n    |" (| = cursor)
<yan> should i try?
<urbmen> every stream I try is not working is that demux plugin easy to install
<WaltzingAlong> ehird`: have you had kate grab the latest highlight definitions? kate/settings/configure kate/highlighting/download
<yan> walt, ty a lot for your time
<yan> im gonna try it
<ehird`> WaltzingAlong: I'll do that. But I wrote that mysel
<ehird`> f
<yan> i come back after
<WaltzingAlong> urbmen: do you know of any sites which prefer mpeg to asf ? ;p
<WaltzingAlong> yan ok
<ehird`> Also I have the latest.
<urbmen> no sorry
<WaltzingAlong> urbmen: :D does http://www.smgradio.com/core/audio/mp3/live.pls?service=vrbb play for you in amarok
<WaltzingAlong> ehird`: ok only other thing i have is ... it is probably something easier than you first thought
<urbmen> No suitable demux plugin
<Ghaal> Anyone able to help me out with a problem ? When trying to start K3B, it hangs, simply won't start, no cpu used on it, just doesn't start, like in a query. Also leaves an instance going wich I can't get to kill, if reinstalling, gives error saying something 'bout /dev/hdd seems to be cdrom, and then hangs, but gives no real error message ... it seems in kubuntu /dev/cdrom is used, and I tried open k3b with "k3b --copycd /dev/cdrom" but didn't
<Ghaal> go any different. And I can't find any solution to it through google. Oh, and permissions appears to be in order. CDrom is working normally.
<ehird`> WaltzingAlong: well what looks wrong
<WaltzingAlong> ehird`: perhaps you could ask in #kde
<Ghaal> noone seen my problem before ?
<yan> hey
<urbmen> is it easy to install the libxine-extracodecs
<yan> it fixed the control panel one
<yan> thanks
<yan> i still have "_: entries in k-menu : (app name) app name, (description) description"   where (app name) is the real app name and (description) is the real description
<yan> thats the most of my kmenu listed app show
<yan> if i put to name only it only show the correct name
<yan> but im noob to linux so i prefer to have both...
<WaltzingAlong> yan: ok and that is a known issue. and that is the workaround (setting show name only or description only)
<yan> oki
<yan> thanks, ill stick to name only
<WaltzingAlong> yan: there may be a fix for it but if so i do not (yet) know of it
<urbmen> I have down loaded the libxine-extracodecs but have no idea how to install them
<WaltzingAlong> !medibuntu | urbmen
<ubotu> urbmen: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<yan> thats cool waltzing.. ill survive to it :D i thank you a lot
<WaltzingAlong> urbmen: then you install the w32codecs package from the medibuntu repository
<yan> now i need to get my 3945 wireless work.. any site r dedicated in linux wireless?
<WaltzingAlong> !wifi | yan, sure enough
<ubotu> yan, sure enough: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yan> thanx guys
<i00nsu> hello to al
<WaltzingAlong> urbmen: you may also want libxine1-ffmpeg            which you can install through adept manager
<WaltzingAlong> i00nsu: greetings
<i00nsu> greatings WaltzingAlong
<i00nsu> can I use rc.local in /etc to exec a script at startup?
<i00nsu> normaly is in /etc/rc.d .. but here i have alots of rc.d dirs
<WaltzingAlong> !boot | i00nsu
<ubotu> i00nsu: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<yan> erm.. i do iwconfig like said but i get no wireless extensions for lo and eth0
<yan> no wlan0 or other
<yan> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<WaltzingAlong> yan which device did you have? lspci (or if it is usb, lsusb); either /msg WaltzingAlong the results           or !pastebin them
<WaltzingAlong> !pastebin > yan
<i00nsu> very nice, and now for the reboot/halt?
<i00nsu> is just for mount partitions at startup, and umount when rebooting or halting
<WaltzingAlong> i00nsu: to put them in the corresponding levels i guess; check the package 'bum'
<WaltzingAlong> !info bum | i00nsu
<ubotu> i00nsu: bum: graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.10-1 (gutsy), package size 82 kB, installed size 532 kB
<yan> !pastebin > yan
<yan> !pastebin 0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Conne
<Tm_T> yan: erm
<i00nsu> hmmm... the comand line says to insert the kubuntu cd, but it is in. where can i change the default drive ?
<Tm_T> i00nsu: desktop cd?
<WaltzingAlong> i00nsu: you could also comment out the cd as a source in /etc/apt/sources.list or graphically through manage repositories in adept manager
<i00nsu> you mean if the icon is in desktop? yes
<RdPB> hello
<RdPB> can here ask for some help in something? or a simple question? please im very sad
<RdPB> about kubuntu installation and raid please someone
<Tm_T> !helpme | RdPB
<ubotu> RdPB: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<RdPB> i try 3 days to install my kubuntu
<RdPB> with raid 0 support
<Tm_T> !raid | RdPB
<ubotu> RdPB: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<RdPB> i have 2 250G in raid 0 with vista install
<RdPB> i read all of them...
<RdPB> did someone work with this? or its a simple reading.. and never works?
<Tm_T> never used raid myseldf
<keith> how do I verify I have correctly installed vmware and then how do I fire the thing up for the first time.
<RdPB> i think that will give up the try and stay in windows
<JohnFlux> RdPB: you created the raid 0 setup in windows?
<JohnFlux> RdPB: it is software raid?
<RdPB> in bios i setup the raid
<RdPB> no in windows
<RdPB> its from my motherboard
#kubuntu 2007-11-16
<RdPB> i try using dmraid
<BluesKaj> keith, it should be in the k-menu
<RdPB> but...
<BluesKaj> if it's motherboard then it's BIOS
<keith> BluesKaj it is not showing up in the k-menu
<JohnFlux> RdPB: in windows, did you have to do anything special to get it to work?
<BluesKaj> keith, not in utililties
<JohnFlux> RdPB: I'm trying to work out if it is software raid or hardware raid
<RdPB> when i install windows i press f10 and pass the driver of the motherboard
<JohnFlux> hmmm
<JohnFlux> RdPB: what motherboard?
<RdPB> MSI P965 platinum
<keith> nope not in the utilities Blueskaj
<RdPB> with fedora 8 and suse 10.3 its plays
<JohnFlux> RdPB: if I google for that, I bet I find it is fake raid :(
<BluesKaj> keith , try launching from the Konsole
<keith> I tried vmware and got a bash error that so no such command.
<urbmen> just incase I'm doing this wrong as for everything I have tried installing this eveing since installing Kubuntu has said it is missing some file or somthing have I missed anything out
<keith> BluesKaj I am not certain that I have it installed correctly.
<BluesKaj> right keith , i suspect that may be the case
<JohnFlux> RdPB: it doesn't show up in ubuntu though?
<keith> Can you help me get it installed correctly then blueskaj
<RdPB> no
<RdPB> when i run dmraid activate the raid
<RdPB> when i see with fdisk -l i see the disk and with raid and without
<RdPB> and when i try to install then its see many partions that are mapped
<urbmen> as at the moment I am trying to install that w32 thing and it is saying libstdc++5 is missing so it can not install tat, so I get it, its an rpm file I type rpm -ivh (the file name) thats then needs a load of files
<JohnFlux> RdPB: do you have a /dev/md0  ?
<WaltzingAlong> urbmen: sudo aptitude install w32codecs ?
<raylu> urbmen, are you still trying to install winamp?
<BluesKaj> keith , it's been a while and I had help to install it too, but found it rather frustrating to use , so i removed it ..I won't be much help I'm afraid
<sn00zer> howdy all, i'm having aptitude issues, i typically use apt-get but when i go into aptitude it wants to remove alot of packages because they are unused, but they aren't unused, amarok shows up on the list and its open at the time
<BluesKaj> !VMWare
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<RdPB> JohnFlux: i see /dev/sda
<raylu> sn00zer, what operation do you want apt to actually do?
<WaltzingAlong> sn00zer: if you have not been using aptitude all of the time then it does not know which items you installed elsewhere; it keeps track of that; sudo aptitude then find (main) ones it wants to remove, instruct aptitude to keep (add/install) it
<JohnFlux> RdPB: is that sda  the raid system?  or just one of the hard disks?
<WaltzingAlong> urbmen: add the medibuntu repositories then sudo aptitude update and then sudo aptitude install w32codecs
<JohnFlux> RdPB: do you have a    /dev/sda1 ?
<sn00zer> i'm not trying to do anything in particular right now, but a few days ago i noticed it and want to fix it
<keith> BluesKaj I am just trying to run XP so that I can use Quicken and Quickbooks, but virtualbox doesn't want to work well with screen resolutions.
<WaltzingAlong> sn00zer: and my comments let you know how
<RdPB> JohnFlux:  can i post you to see it?
<JohnFlux> RdPB: okay
<WaltzingAlong> !wine | keith
<ubotu> keith: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<raylu> keith, i think those will work with wine
<raylu> what he said =\
<keith> Wine does not work well with bank downloads.
<raylu> bank downloads = ?
<keith> Wine does not work well at all.
<JohnFlux> RdPB: do:  ls /dev/sd*    and post me the results of that
<urbmen> I was about to give up then and go to bed as my brain feels like mush, but that seems to be working thank you
<raylu> wine works for WoW; i'd be surprised if it couldn't handle a banking operation
<ardchoille> urbmen: Give up? Welcome to the addiction :)
<sn00zer> thanks waltzingalong
<BluesKaj> will Open Office handle Quicken and Quickbook files and apps
<WaltzingAlong> ah what?
<raylu> i don't think so
<JohnFlux> RdPB: are you trying to /msg  me?
<WaltzingAlong> !info kmymoney2 | keith
<ubotu> keith: kmymoney2: personal finance manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7-2 (gutsy), package size 7078 kB, installed size 14424 kB
<urbmen> lol, I've always wanted to learn Linux
<WaltzingAlong> !info gnucash | keith
<ubotu> keith: gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.1-1ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 1746 kB, installed size 5360 kB
<RdPB> yes
<RdPB> JohnFlux: yes
<JohnFlux> RdPB: you aren't idenitified
<JohnFlux> you can't message anyone
<WaltzingAlong> urbmen: using kubuntu you never *need* to learn Linux
<urbmen> whys that then
<keith> Thanks WaltzingAlong but they both suck as far as keeping track of tax situations.
<JohnFlux> RdPB: join #johnflux  :)
<WaltzingAlong> keith: then may i interest you in seamless rdp with your virtual machine
<keith> What is seamless rdp?
<WaltzingAlong> urbmen: just because to use a system one not need to know how the pieces of it work
<keith> WaltzingAlong I can't get a virtual machine running properly that is the problem.
<urbmen> I dont have to reboot or anything do I for it to work
<WaltzingAlong> keith: because of not getting virtualbox into fullscreen?
<WaltzingAlong> keith: http://www.cendio.com/seamlessrdp/
<i00nsu> well i cant edit startmenu... i cant start bootup manager, I cant open configuration manager, .... what is happening? the programs do not start... :/
<keith> I have been unable to virtualbox into seamless windows mode to get a decent screen size.
<urbmen> I want to learn it thought so I can support it
<WaltzingAlong> keith: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=363649
<raylu> i00nsu, can you run a konsole?
<i00nsu> yes
<Minataku> One should learn Linux, IMO
<Minataku> If you're going to use something, you should at least learn a little about it
<raylu> i00nsu, run whatever's not working from the konsole, then.
<raylu> and what are "startmenu," "bootup manager," and "configuration manager?"
<i00nsu> or... no ... i have closed the other and now the kansole is not working too
<i00nsu> thats wierd
<i00nsu> yes
<i00nsu> in the configuration manager
<raylu> kcontrol?
<keith> Waltzingalong will this get seamless windows to work in virtualbox?
<BluesKaj> ok,you SVN Experts : I think I've got kde4 65% installed (using SVN) , I'm at the ~/kde/build/KDE/kdebase$ prompt , but the previous line looks like an error , but I'm not sure what it means :[ 65%] Built target krandrtray/ make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/kaj/kde/build/KDE/kdebase'/make: *** [all] Error 2.
<i00nsu> nothing raylu
<stdin> BluesKaj: it means something failed to compile somewhere earlier on
 * WaltzingAlong has not used virtualbox (just vmware server); keith perhaps check too in #virtualbox
<keith> WalzingAlong Virtualbox is the closed I have come to getting XP on my box, but I can't get the seamless stuff to work
<keith> WaltzingAlong I have tried to install vmware server but have botched it.  I can't seem to get it running.
<i00nsu> if i do here /exec konsole or sudo sometiog says [DCOP] Error
<WaltzingAlong> keith: on gutsy?
<keith> yes WaltzingAlong on gutsy
<BluesKaj> stdin, i remember something about xine-video-widget, but i couldn't find it in the pkg managers
<raylu> i00nsu, i had that issue earlier too; I rebooted
<i00nsu> can't find script 'sudo' or 'konsole'
<i00nsu> ok, lets see :P
<stdin> BluesKaj: try running make again, it should skip right to the error and repost it
<urbmen> I'm still getting - No suitable demux plugin, do I have to restart my machine or anything?
<BluesKaj> stdin, make or cmake
<BluesKaj> ?
<stdin> BluesKaj: make
<BluesKaj> ok
<raylu> urbmen, no
<raylu> urbmen, what are you trying to do anyway?
<urbmen> stream internet radio
<FroggyTheGreat> Oo, newly graded to Gutsy
<FroggyTheGreat> Could someone please remind me where I can find the updated drivers for an Intel 845 graphics card?
<stdin> just use the "intel" driver
<urbmen> on a different note, what does this command line mean? sudo aptitude install
<FroggyTheGreat> Specifically, I've got a 1680x1050 LCD monitor and the upgrade to Gutsy lost the config.
<stdin> urbmen: aptitude is like apt-get
<stdin> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<FroggyTheGreat> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<urbmen> oright kool
 * FroggyTheGreat sighs
<BluesKaj> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<urbmen> YYYYYYYYYYYYYYeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssss
<BluesKaj> !intel graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel graphics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> urbmen: erm
<urbmen> I'd for got to install the libxine1-ffmpeg
<urbmen> its working
<urbmen> thank you for your help
<stdin> FroggyTheGreat: try the 915resolution tool
<BluesKaj> stdin, make[1]: *** [workspace/kcontrol/kxkb/CMakeFiles/kcm_keyboard_layout.dir/all] Error 2. make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/kaj/kde/build/KDE/kdebase' make: *** [all] Error 2
<stdin> BluesKaj: anything before that?
<stdin> try "make &>makelog.log"  then post the file to pastebin
<BluesKaj> stdin, home/kaj/kde/src/KDE/kdebase/workspace/kcontrol/kxkb/x11helper.cpp:37:37: error: X11/extensions/XKBrules.h: No such file or directory.make[2]: *** [workspace/kcontrol/kxkb/CMakeFiles/kcm_keyboard_layout.dir/x11helper.o] Error 1
<stdin> ahh
<yan> hi! problem : kubuntu (gutsy) +inspiron 9400 + wifi 3945. all work on windows... in linux, nothing work and the green led stay close even if i do fn+f2. thanx
<FroggyTheGreat> stdin - what is the 915 resolution tool?
<stdin> BluesKaj: that seem to be in the libxkbfile-dev package, try installing it
<yan> lspci | grep -i network correctly identify the card
<BluesKaj> right on stdin , thx ..will do that
<stdin> FroggyTheGreat: it lets you set the native resolution for your GPU
<FroggyTheGreat> I mean, where does one find it?
<FroggyTheGreat> Or launch it?
<stdin> FroggyTheGreat: you need to edit /etc/default/915resolution to have the settings you want, then it starts at boot
<stdin> FroggyTheGreat: or you can start it manually with "sudo /etc/init.d/915resolution restart"
<FroggyTheGreat> Let's try that then
<FroggyTheGreat> Ok, not installed.  Lovely.
<FroggyTheGreat> know offhand the apt-get package name?
<stdin> "915resolution" ;)
<FroggyTheGreat> wooga
<yan> i don't want to spam but anyone read my problem?
<stdin> yan: if you have gutsy, setup a wired connection then go to system settings > advanced > restricted drivers
<WaltzingAlong> yan: and you need a module that correctly interfaces with it
<yan> "need to install the  package linux-restricted-modules for this to work"
<yan> i uninstalled it cuz i have to install nvidia driver and they say to do that..
<stdin> you should use the packaged driver too
<stdin> and you are going to need the restricted packages to get the wireless working
<stdin> (i'm thinking it's a broadcom)
<yan> will installing that package will disturb my nvidia driver installed with envy?
<stdin> eww, envy, BAD
<WaltzingAlong> !envy | yan
<ubotu> yan: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<stdin> just use the restricted manager an prey envy hasn't broken anything
<yan> well.. it solved a lot of problem
<WaltzingAlong> pray*
<stdin> heh, thanks WaltzingAlong
<WaltzingAlong> usually it steals from peter to pay paul
<i00nsu__> something strange here... i edit last boot rc.local with this line> sh /home/user/scripts/mount.user and the boot up stoped... now i am on live cd mode, started qtparted and i have two swap partitions... ":> what was wrong with the rc.local comand, and can i delete one of the swap partiions >?
<WaltzingAlong> looks like something works, it does even, but several other things are broken that show up later
<ubuntu__> i love kde xD
<yan> so i need to reinstall kubuntu ?
<WaltzingAlong> i00nsu__: maybe you wanted & at the end of that?
<BluesKaj> stdin, ok , make looks like it finished with no errors , but should I run cmake again since it finished at 65% during the previous step ?
<FroggyTheGreat> Oookay, 915reesolution is not finding 1680x1050, which is my LCD's intended resolution.
<WaltzingAlong> yan: perhaps not.
<stdin> BluesKaj: cmake is like the running "./configure" you should only need to run it once. but running it again will do no harm
<yan> i should install restricted driver with apt-get or aptitude?
<WaltzingAlong> yan: either or
<WaltzingAlong> yan: but you can use the restricted manager to do it for you
<BluesKaj> stdin, /usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /home/kaj/kde/build/KDE/kdebase/CMakeFiles  100
<BluesKaj> [100%] Built target krootimage
<DreadKnight> test
<stdin> DreadKnight: faild
<FroggyTheGreat> So 915resolution isn't finding the right resolution mode - it's not on the list.  Any ideas?
<DreadKnight> omg >_<
<i00nsu__> well... so kubuntu can run with two swap partions... and is nothing wrong with that? ok... and the end of rc.local file have this line> exit:0 ... this should be the probl?
<stdin> BluesKaj: ok, seems it's all good then :)
<DreadKnight> is there a desktop recording software using qt ... something similar to recordmydesktop_gtk ?
<BluesKaj> stdin, coolness :) thx
<WaltzingAlong> i00nsu__: perhaps take a look at one of the other rc scripts to get a feel for what they contain
<WaltzingAlong> !find recordmydesktop
<ubotu> Found: gtk-recordmydesktop, krecordmydesktop, recordmydesktop
<WaltzingAlong> not as nifty but yes
<WaltzingAlong> !info krecordmydesktop DreadKnight
<ubotu> krecordmydesktop: kde frontend to recordmydesktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1~alpha1+debian-1 (gutsy), package size 75 kB, installed size 300 kB
<DreadKnight> WaltzingAlong: thanks :)
<yan> ok restricted driver r install
<yan> my card is checked and status : in use
<stdin> !away > Aresilek|Away
<WaltzingAlong> DreadKnight: through launching it from konsole with 'recordmydesktop' is not so tough (and the krecordmydesktop seems to be missing lots of the options)
<yan> i still dont see the green led and kwifimanager dont detect it
<WaltzingAlong> yan: and now in konsole any wifi extensions with   iwconfig  ?
<yan> same
<yan> nothign found
<yan> do i have to reboot?
<DreadKnight> :)
<DreadKnight> kinda bad most application start or use "K" xD
<DreadKnight> ~s
<yan> ok im rebooting
<WaltzingAlong> ok yan you know where to find us
<i00nsu__> something very very wrong here... none of the drives here is qtparted is the old drive instalation, so i cannot redit rc.local to delete the line...
<WaltzingAlong> i00nsu__: booted from the livecd? then you may wish to mount your local hd
<i00nsu__> yes
<i00nsu__> hm
<i00nsu__> i have mounted all partiotion and none of them is the real
<WaltzingAlong> i00nsu__: otherwise in the 'livecd' the hd that appears there is not your computer's hd
<i00nsu__> thats right
<i00nsu__> so _
<yan> back
<yan> the reboot helped
<yan> led is flashing
<yan> iwconfig detect
<yan> now i have to set wpa.. going to google for it.. thanks again guys
<WaltzingAlong> great glad you got it going yan
<yan> i just hope nothing break cuz of envy
<yan> i need official nvidia driver, else i could not do dual screen...
<WaltzingAlong> i00nsu__: so figure out which device that should be. qtparted should show it. then which partition, mount it        sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/otherdrive -o defaults,rw       something like that
<yan> and the normal instal break xserver
<yan> only envy worked..
<WaltzingAlong> yan, ok. or manual; and now restricted manager takes care of it
<m_tadeu> hi...does anyone knows if kaffeine supports .sub files?
<i00nsu__> but WaltzingAlong if i try to startup normaly i can go sleep and to boot is stoped in  execution rc.local ..
<FroggyTheGreat> Okay, 915resolution doesn't seem to find the right graphics mode I want - there aren't any widescreen modes listed.
<DreadKnight> m_tadeu: yes it does :)
<WaltzingAlong> i00nsu__: yeah sorry i do not know enough about manually editing scripts there. look at some of the existing ones, follow that pattern; in the livecd you could mount the partition on the hard drive inside your computer (i just sent that command). then you could edit the files as needed through /media/otherdrive/etc/ and so on
<FroggyTheGreat> I've got the xserver-xorg-video-i810 and xserver-xorg-video-intel packages installed -would they be conflicting?
<i00nsu__> the real is not here. WaltzingAlong it is not! sould i try mount /dev/ghost ?
<m_tadeu> DreadKnight: well I'm trying to play an avi with a .sub that has the same name. it shows in the subtitles combo box, but no text on screen
<WaltzingAlong> i00nsu__: that is a trick in itself
<FroggyTheGreat> Anyone know which driver I need to be using for my Intel 845 graphics card?
<FroggyTheGreat> This worked before I upgraded to Gutsy, and I know it's a simple fix...
<WaltzingAlong> FroggyTheGreat:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto  ?
<WaltzingAlong> FroggyTheGreat: or restricted manager takes care of it?
<FroggyTheGreat> Restricted manager is what?
<WaltzingAlong> kmenu/system settings/advanced/restricted manager; ease the management of installing the restricted modules/drivers
<FroggyTheGreat> thanks.
<FroggyTheGreat> Says my hardware doesn't need restricted drivers.
<BluesKaj> oh well, I tried ..gonna take a break from the kde4 pursuit ..still on 3.58 so I dunno where to go from here, altho kde4 appeared to install , I see no evidence of it in the login
<FroggyTheGreat> Nevertheless, it's either I get 1600x1200 and it's squished to fit into 16680x1050, or I get 1680x1050, but with a moveable 1024x768 viewport.
<FroggyTheGreat> Does the fact that I have two xserver-xorg-video packages installed hurt me?
<MilitantPotato> FroggyTheGreat: resolution is rarely a video driver problem...
<FroggyTheGreat> Ok.
<MilitantPotato> atleast from what I've seen.
<FroggyTheGreat> Any ideas, then?
<FroggyTheGreat> I've done all the software and config-file things I know to do.
<WaltzingAlong> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel | FroggyTheGreat
<ubotu> froggythegreat: xserver-xorg-video-intel: X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.1.1-0ubuntu9 (gutsy), package size 173 kB, installed size 476 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa hurd-i386 i386 ia64 kfreebsd-i386 lpia m68k mips mipsel netbsd-i386 powerpc)
<i00nsu__> ok ... i think this is nonsense... i will reinstall kubuntu
<FroggyTheGreat> Ok, that's a lot of information, but it's gibberish.  I think.
 * BluesKaj wonders where KDE4 hides out after installation 
<WaltzingAlong> BluesKaj:  /usr/lib/kde4 ?
<yan> back, wifi wpa up and running...
<WaltzingAlong> FroggyTheGreat: so in feisty and gutsy xserver-xorg-video-intel replaces i8xx and i9xx (you reported having 845)
<yan> i would like to thanks you guys for you're help
<FroggyTheGreat> Ok, so I uninstall i810 then.
<FroggyTheGreat> right?
<BluesKaj> WaltzingAlong, nope :(
<MilitantPotato> FroggyTheGreat: install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<WaltzingAlong> FroggyTheGreat: and no problem having more packages installed; could install xserver-xorg-video-all; pick which you want in         sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh           (intel)
<FroggyTheGreat> xserver-xorg-video-all makes the others redundant then?
<WaltzingAlong> just a meta package to grab all of them
<MilitantPotato> it will check them all for you if I recall correctly.
<MilitantPotato> !offtopic > militantpotato
<FroggyTheGreat> Hunh.  I wonder why the system administration app won't let me change the video drivers through the gui.
<inaety> how can i have the alt+f2 open to swiftfox instead of konqueror when i enter a web address?
<WaltzingAlong> inaety: change default browser
<inaety> WaltzingAlong: under what?
<inaety> is there something in kcontrol
<raylu> inaety, search for keyboard shortcuts in kcontrol
<MilitantPotato> FroggyTheGreat: you can edit your xorg.conf to load the intel drivers, or reconfigure xserver
<WaltzingAlong> inaety: yes search default applications
<raylu> oh, wait, you want default applications
<MilitantPotato> The GUI bit doesn't work for me either.
<inaety> WaltzingAlong: ah i just found it.  that was too easy, sorry to waste your time
<WaltzingAlong> inaety: ha ha ;)
<raylu> why doesn't firefox's "check now" for default browser work in gutsy and
<raylu> is 2.0.0.9 in backports?
<m_tadeu> anyone? my kaffeine is not playing .sub files
<raylu> sub files are subtitles, aren't they?
<m_tadeu> yup
<raylu> oh, you mean read them?
<inaety> m_tadeu: you right click in the video, go to subtitles, and choose them, i thought?
<WaltzingAlong> are the 2.x.x.x firefox releases anything other than fixes for when on ms windows?
<m_tadeu> I do...the subtitles are selected but don't apear on screen
<WaltzingAlong> m_tadeu: not sure. in vlc i need to load subtitles by selecting from a menu
<FroggyTheGreat> IT WORKED!
<FroggyTheGreat> Thank you, all who helped me.
<BluesKaj> Wonder what's wrong: ssh -X kde-devel@localhost     ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: I think you can't ssh to localhost....as far as I know
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: my mistake...you can :)
<BluesKaj> well , the instructions : You can now run KDE 4 programs (e.g. kwrite) by typing: ssh -X kde-devel@localhost
<m_tadeu> do you have openssh-server installed?
<FroggyTheGreat> Oo, here's an offhand semiflamebait question - Anyone succeeded in getting Amarok to administer a Zune?
<WaltzingAlong> openssh-server installed and allowusers set to allow kde-devel (or the new user you created)
<FroggyTheGreat> ...not bloody likely, I'm thinking.
<WaltzingAlong> FroggyTheGreat: not sure. try a search or check in kde or amarok channels: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3708120
<ignoramus> Need help with permissions...
<WaltzingAlong> FroggyTheGreat: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+question/16373
<raylu> !permissions
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<WaltzingAlong> ignoramus: you _may_ ask your questions here :) those kinds of permissions?
<raylu> lol
<FroggyTheGreat> Whoah, there's an answer for that.
<raylu> o.0
<WaltzingAlong> !anything | FroggyTheGreat, almost anything ;D
<ubotu> FroggyTheGreat, almost anything ;D: So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<ignoramus> i copied a bunch of music from another computer to dvd, and transferred the files to a folder in dolphin... (more coming)
<FroggyTheGreat> Heh
<FroggyTheGreat> So now the question is - do I have partition space I want to dump into a Win2K vmware?
<ignoramus> a few didn't take (they are reading as "0kb"), so now when i try to overwrite them with a "good" version of the file, permission is denied
<WaltzingAlong> ignoramus: sudo chown ignoramus:ignoramus /home/ignoramus/ -R              should reset them                  or you could check the permissions of them
<ignoramus> i can copy them to another foler, and *then* overwrite, but not from disc. what gives?
<ignoramus> waltzingalong: i'll try that... brb
<WaltzingAlong> FroggyTheGreat: you could use a file to store the virtual hd used in vmware
<m_tadeu> ignoramus: since you copied from a cd/dvd permissions might be as read only
<BluesKaj> heh , kde-devel@localhost is asking for a password , it never asked me to create one :)
<FroggyTheGreat> Yeah, but it's more a matter of do I feel like bothering, or do I e-bay this Zune off for more than I paid for it?
<ignoramus> m_tadeu: even though i enabled read/write permissions for all users with this particular folder?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: "sudo passwd kde-devel"
<stacey> is there a good dvd copying program that anyone can reccomend?  one that backs up movie dvds and compresses them when necessary?
<m_tadeu> ignoramus: try checking the permissions of that specific file
<WaltzingAlong> !info k9copy | stacey
<ubotu> stacey: k9copy: DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.3-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1409 kB, installed size 2748 kB
<raylu> stacey, that's not dvd copying...
<ignoramus> m_tadeu: it seems to be all the files in my "Music" folder
<stacey> right i'm looking for something thats similar to dvd xcopy in windows
<raylu> ignoramus, but what are the permissions?
<stacey> compress and copy for dvd movies
<WaltzingAlong> ignoramus: m_tadeu: yes my reply was typed when you mentioned about dolphin and ... well liked mentioned, may be other issues than just kdesu issues
<ignoramus> raylu: for the folder?
<WaltzingAlong> !info k9copy | stacey, this is it
<ubotu> stacey, this is it: k9copy: DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.3-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1409 kB, installed size 2748 kB
<WaltzingAlong> !backups | stacey
<ubotu> stacey: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<raylu> ignoramus, the permissions for whatever you're getting denied for
<stacey> ok great thanks!
<WaltzingAlong> !dvd | stacey
<ubotu> stacey: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<raylu> ignoramus, ls -l filenamhere; paste that output here
<ignoramus> raylu: hang on... copying a couple gigs into another folder- system is dragging
<ignoramus> raylu: if i run dolphin or konqueror as superuser, i can overwrite all files, but not if i just pop in a disc and try to overwrite the files in a folder
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, pls explain , never seen sudo and password in the same command
<raylu> ok...so what are the permissions ignoramus
<raylu> BluesKaj, you're running the passwd command with su privilages
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: "sudo passwd kde-devel" sets the password for kde-devel
<raylu> the passwd command takes an argument for username
<ignoramus> raylu: will post... disc is almost done copying to different folder...
<m_tadeu> ignoramus: try "sudo chown +r *" in the folder
<m_tadeu> ignoramus: sorry "sudo chmod +r *"
<raylu> it'd still help to know what it was before
<raylu> if this is from a cd, his fstab might be messed uip
<raylu> *up
<ignoramus> m_tadeu: i have to "cd" to that folder in konsole, right?
<draik> How do I download a DEB from the repos?
<draik> I want aptoncd.DEB
<raylu> ignoramus, yes, or chmod +r dir1/dir2/dir3/*
<WaltzingAlong> draik: aptitude download package
<nosrednaekim> draik: you can navigate the repositories..
<draik> WaltzingAlong: Thank you
<draik> nosrednaekim: How? Using what?
<raylu> a web browser
<nosrednaekim> draik: web browser/
<m_tadeu> raylu: most probably, since files are RO in the dvd, they are copyed with those permissions
<ignoramus> raylu: chmod: missing operand after `+r*'
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, afraid that's not working for me ..says kde-devel is an unknown user
<WaltzingAlong> draik: or browse to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ and so forth
<raylu> ignoramus, there's a space after the r
<ignoramus> aha
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: did you creat the kde-devel user?
<BluesKaj> when
<raylu> BluesKaj, then it looks like that ssh login will never pass
<BluesKaj> it asked me for a pw before i had a chance to create one
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: didn't you create the user?
<raylu> BluesKaj, sudo cat /etc/passwd | grep kde-devel
<ignoramus> m_tadeu | raylu: the chmod +r *  doesn't help
<BluesKaj> it never asked for a user
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj:  ok :D run the command "sudo adduser kde-devel" you may also want to install the ssh server if you don't have in installed
<raylu> ignoramus, what did it do/say?
<stacey> I installed a program (facturalux) but it isnt in the K menu....it wont start with katapult either.  Can anyone tell me how I would go about starting it?
<ignoramus> raylu: it didn't say anything - just went to next command prompt
<m_tadeu> stacey: sometimes, running "kbuildsyscoca" helps
<FroggyTheGreat> Does anyone know of any problems using Amaroq with a Creative Labs Zen Touch(tm)?
<stacey> running it how?....sorry...noobish still
<[ka]killer> only problem ive had with mp3 players is my zune =(
<m_tadeu> ignoramus: but, is it still denying the overwrite?
<ignoramus> i'm wondering if you are supposed to be allowed to overwrite files on HDD from disc
<nosrednaekim> FroggyTheGreat: from what i;ve heard, zens work well.
<flaccid> anyone have azureus working with sun java on gutsy?
<FroggyTheGreat> Cool.
<ignoramus> m_tadeu: yes
<raylu> ignoramus, the problem is when you copied them. you could modify the permissions on the HDD, but it'd be better to fix the disc
<ignoramus> raylu: i know :/
<raylu> ignoramus; and the fact that it didn't say anything when you chmodded the directory means that there was nothing there, so you probably don't have r to the directory
<raylu> and/or you didn't sudo the command
<m_tadeu> ignoramus: can you type this under the folder "ls -la | grep damn_filename"? and paste the result here?
<BluesKaj> bah! , kde-devel is 3.5.8 ,not 4.0 :(
<raylu> m_tadeu, you can actually ls a single file
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: eh? did you compile/install kde4?
<m_tadeu> raylu: :D you're right...bad habit
<ignoramus> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<raylu> BluesKaj, wtf? did you compile the wrong version of kde?
<[ka]killer> im just waiting for the release of KDE4
<[ka]killer> betas and me dont mix well >.>
<ignoramus> m_tadeu: for some reason, it's telling me that file doesn't exist.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44674/
<BluesKaj> yeah nosrednaekim Iran the svn version install, but guess it din't install properly :( ...everything seemed ok after cmake and make ...had a few glitches that stdin helped me with bit it seemed fine
<ice9__> trying to upgrade adept wizard saying close adept and use the upgrade tool where is the upgrade tool ?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: oh... you need to make a kdm session entry.
<raylu> ice9__, adept wizard?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: just a sec.//
<stdin> ice9__: just click the button, it'll run automatically
<raylu> ignoramus, when you use spaces, it thinks it's a new argument
<ice9__> I did click finish and nothing happened
<raylu> either way, you don't need to grep the file, you can just ls the filename. and, because you don't have r to the directory, you'll need to sudo it
<ice9__> it verified the upgrade tool but still nothing
<ice9__> can't find it
<ice9__> can I do it by command line
<ignoramus> raylu: but i can't if the filename has spaces?
<m_tadeu> ignoramus: it's because of the spaces...put the filename between "...ls -la | grep "Aerosmith - - Dream On.mp3"
<raylu> ignoramus, you can by using  quotations or "\ "
<[ka]killer> lol
<raylu> again, ls -l Aero*
<raylu> would probably be easier
<stdin> ice9__: if you install "update-manager-core" you can do "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<ice9__> k
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: http://nosrednaekim.wordpress.com/2007/11/10/kde4-or-bust-building-kde4/
<raylu> oh, that upgrade wizard.
<ignoramus> raylu: here, i changed a filename so no spaces.  Output = -r-xr-xr-x 1 user user 9274601 2006-12-05 12:40 Music.mp3
<ice9__> File "/usr/bin/do-release-upgrade", line 5, in <module>
<ice9__>     import apt
<mike-kubuntu> hey guys, quake4 wont run for me on amd64
<m_tadeu> ignoramus: :D my mistake again "chmod +w *" and not +r
<mike-kubuntu> fails at opening libgl through sdl
<ignoramus> m_tadeu: :) lemme try again
<raylu> why are they owned by "user"?
<raylu> oh...that's your username
<ignoramus> raylu: u got it
<raylu> that's a ...lame username =\
<ice9__> where is apt located
<raylu> ice9__, apt the binary or it's configuration files?
<ignoramus> raylu: that's just what I put to post here ;)
<ice9__> ./var/lib/apt
<ice9__> I dunno just says apt
<raylu> ignoramus, oh.
<raylu> ice
<raylu> what says apt?
<raylu> if you're looking for "apt," you're doing something wrong
<ice9__> python error
<ice9__> import error
<raylu> ok...mind pasting the output?
<ice9__> apt-get works just fine
<nosrednaekim> ice9__: apt in that case is a python module
<[ka]killer> oyasuminasai
<ignoramus> m_tadeu: crap! the "sudo chmod +w *" works!
<nosrednaekim> ice9__: you many want to get the package "python-apt"
<nosrednaekim> ignoramus: how... is... that.... crap?
<m_tadeu> ignoramus:  :)
<ignoramus> as in "oh crap! yes!"
<ice9__> already have it
<nosrednaekim> :D
<ice9__> I could do an export but where is the apt located
<ignoramus> can i do that to my home directory, or is that not advised?
<raylu> not advised
<raylu> that allows anyone to write to your home directory
<ignoramus> raylu: i ask because i am the only user
<ice9__> is it var/lib/apt
<raylu> still not a good idea.
<ice9__> or usr/lib/apt
<ignoramus> raylu: gotcha... i mess enough stuff up
<nosrednaekim> ice9__: no, neither ofthose places, and there isnot export command in python ;)
<raylu> though it's unlikely that anything will harm a single-user system anyway. so...have you modified your fstab, ignoramus?
<ignoramus> raylu: to what?
<ice9__> yes there is  export PYTHONPATH={$PYTHONPATH}:
<nosrednaekim> oh... that. well, I doubt that is your problem, but to test, try this... run "python" and then type in "import apt"
<m_tadeu> raylu: I think all files within the /home/user folder are writable....I see no problem on doing it
<ignoramus> m_tadeu: i did it anyway ;) ... i like fixing stuff (with a little help, of course)
<raylu> m_tadeu, it would set it for o
<raylu> and nevermind about fstab
<ignoramus> raylu: yeah, my drive works fine for now, so i dont plan on messing with the settings (its set to exec)
<draik> I did a fresh install of Kubuntu Gutsy on my friend's computer.
<draik> Why his DVD drive won't work is beyond me.
<draik> Also, his computer fails to go online when I hook it up to my network.
<ice9__>  nope don't have apt
<ice9__> wierd
<nosrednaekim> draik: did you install with the same dvd drive?
<draik> The gateway doesn't stick
<ice9__> I do have python-apt
<ice9__> though
<ignoramus> thanks all- time to get drinks now!  Cheers!
<Aresilek> if a dvd doesn't auto-mount, is there a way to force it to?
<draik> nosrednaekim: The DVD didn't change. Besides, it didn't work with Feisty. This is a fresh install. I nuked the HDD and paved it with Gutsy.
<m_tadeu> ice9__: my system says apt can be found under sun-jave5-sdk....
<nosrednaekim> Aresilek: try "sudo mount /dev/cdrom"
<Aresilek> thx nosrednaekim
<ice9__> apt is in java
<ice9__> really
<nosrednaekim> Aresilek: actually its.. "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt"... sorry
<nosrednaekim> draik: is it a SATA dvd drive?
<m_tadeu> ice9__: kinda weird, but...it's what it shows up here
<draik> nosrednaekim: Nope. IDE.
<Aresilek> nosrednaekim: and if i already did teh first one then what?
<nosrednaekim> draik: weird
<draik> nosrednaekim: But it wants to go to /dev/scd1
<draik> I'm about ready to do a new install
<m_tadeu> The program 'apt' can be found in the following packages:
<m_tadeu>  * sun-java5-jdk
<Aresilek> hmmm, nvm mind it worked
<nosrednaekim> Aresilek: if the first one didn't return any errors,that works too :D
<nosrednaekim> m_tadeu: the "apt" we are talking aout is not exactly a program
<Aresilek> nosrednaekim: it worked thanks
<nosrednaekim> XD
<draik> nosrednaekim: trying to mount the DVD drive results in "wrong fs type..." it's set to Automatic
<m_tadeu> nosrednaekim: oh, sorry then :P
<Aresilek> nosrednaekim: and to unmount what do i do? 'sudo umount /dev/cdrom'?
<nosrednaekim> draik: try "eject /dev/scd1"
<draik> Aresilek: Yes
<draik> nosrednaekim: sudo?
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, the kwrite export KDEHOME=~/.kde4, can't be saved
<nosrednaekim> draik: maybe..
<Aresilek> draik: thx
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: oh... did you run it with kdesudo?
<draik> nosrednaekim: Nope. Wasn't needed. It ejected the DVD in the DVD drive
<nosrednaekim> draik: it means it detects the hardware..
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: oh.... Never mind... just a second
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: saves for me here...
<BluesKaj> I'm using the run command ,
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: oh... no, run that command from within the ssh terminal.
<draik> nosrednaekim: What do you suggest now?
<nosrednaekim> draik: what type of dvd did you put in?
<nosrednaekim> draik: data or a movie?
<draik> nosrednaekim: Data; APTonCD results.
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, nope, can't save it ..."not possible to write to the file"
<BluesKaj> either way
<nosrednaekim> huh..... did kwrite look any different?
<nosrednaekim> like did it look kde4ish?
<BluesKaj> dunno, looked the same to me ...din't see any diff
<ice9__> python-apt is located at /usr/share/python-apt
<ice9__> does that seem right
<carbon_monoxide> hello, what is the preferred foreign input method?
<ice9__> but I export pythonpath for /usr/share/python-apt
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: wait.... if you dont' want to log in as yourself.... you can skip that step, thats only neccesary if you aren't using the kde-devel user.
<BluesKaj> i used kde-devel instead of kde-test
<carbon_monoxide> I have some trouble on using skim
<nosrednaekim> ice9__: thats not where it is kept..
<ice9__> where is it kept then
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: right.
<ice9__> cause I can't find it
<nosrednaekim> ice9__: I shall check
<ice9__> thanks
<draik> nosrednaekim: When I insert the DVD it doesn't load the queue for an action.
<nosrednaekim> draik: hmmm, try another dvd..
<draik> nosrednaekim: DVD or data?
<nosrednaekim> draik: either.
<nosrednaekim> ice9__: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/apt
<ice9__> all I have is AptSources
<ice9__> hmm
<nosrednaekim> ice9__: and/or /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/apt
<draik> nosrednaekim: DVD is closest.
<ice9__> and that is python-apt correct
<BluesKaj> hmm .. cd .kde4/share/apps: No such file or directory
<ice9__> or is it something different
<draik> nosrednaekim: Well, it loaded the prompt for action, but when I try Kaffeine, I am told insufficient rights
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: you can skip all of those steps since you aren't loging in as yourself, but as a separate user
<nosrednaekim> draik: ah.. good.!
<nosrednaekim> draik: now try a data cd.
<nosrednaekim> *dvd
<draik> nosrednaekim: Hmmm? DVD or data?
<nosrednaekim> data DVD
<nosrednaekim> :D
<ice9__> man I just don't have that dir
<ice9__> how can I install it
<nosrednaekim> ice9__: "apt-get install python-apt"
<ice9__> or can you just send it to me via email ?
<ice9__> I did
<nosrednaekim> nah.
<nosrednaekim> and it says its installed?
<ice9__> but its not there
<ice9__> yep
<ice9__> can you make me a copy and send it to my email
<draik> nosrednaekim: Nothing. No prompt for action
<ice9__> Reading package lists... Done
<ice9__> Building dependency tree
<ice9__> Reading state information... Done
<nosrednaekim> ice9__: try removing that package and reinstalling it
<ice9__> k
<nosrednaekim> draik: thats odd, since it seems to be working.
<nosrednaekim> draik: check you fstab and see what permissions ou gave your cd drive
<MilitantPotato> Where do I change what programs are opened after login? it keeps opening my messanger, amarok, and a virtual keyboard
 * nosrednaekim isn't good with the fstab though
<BluesKaj> heh, kde-devel didn't pick up any of my settings ... what a PITA :(
<ice9__> got it sweet
<ice9__> wired I trid that before
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: of course it didn't... its a new directory
<nosrednaekim> *user
<BluesKaj> gonna dump it if possible , not going thru setting everything up again
<draik> nosrednaekim: How do I check the fstab?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: just cpy your currect /home over
<ice9__> what the package you need for do-release-upgradde
<ice9__> what the package you need for do-release-upgrade
<nosrednaekim> sudo cp -R /home/Blueskaj /home/kde-devel
<nosrednaekim> ice9__: no clue
<nosrednaekim> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MilitantPotato> I can't get Adept or Synaptic to run from the K menu, I have to run them from terminal, any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: pribably a kdesu/kdesudo problem.
<MilitantPotato> nosrednaekim: how would I sort out what exactly, and how to fix it?
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: first, your first question... go to system settings-> advanced-> session manager
<MilitantPotato> nosrednaekim: thanks, I disabled restore prev. session.
<MilitantPotato> Any idea about the adept and synaptic deal?
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: no... not really, I've just noticed it.
<MilitantPotato> hmm
<MilitantPotato> kate, gedit, what's another editor?
<nosrednaekim> kwrite
<nosrednaekim> vim
<nosrednaekim> emacs
<MilitantPotato> kdesu right?
<nosrednaekim> kdesu is not an editor
<MilitantPotato> Sorry, for envoking root
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<nosrednaekim> well, in gutsy its kdesudo
<MilitantPotato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<draik> nosrednaekim: Ok. I did some editing of fstab. RELAX, I did a backup :)
<MilitantPotato> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44676/
<MilitantPotato> hm...
<MilitantPotato> i CAN do sudo gedit path
<MilitantPotato> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44677/
<MilitantPotato> that's trying to open synaptic
<MilitantPotato> weird that sudo works but kdesu/do doesn't
<nosrednaekim> kdesudo isn't working? odd..
<nosrednaekim> try "gksu"
<BluesKaj> it wasn't working for me either kdesu or sudo worked but not kdesudo
<MilitantPotato> gksu(do) works fine aswell.
<Aresilek> i think i may have asked this before, but is there any way to disable the scroll thingys on the intergrated track pad?
<Zombocom> hey
<draik> nosrednaekim: rebooted and still get XINE plugin errors Kaffeine cannot play DVD
<nosrednaekim> <_<
<draik> nosrednaekim: Putting in a data DVD does nothing. Not even mount.
<nosrednaekim> hmph.... I really don't have an idea
<nosrednaekim> maybe look at the output of dmesg
<Zombocom> wait
<BluesKaj> draik, install libdvdcss2
<MilitantPotato> BluesKaj: did you manage to kdesudo working?
<draik> BluesKaj: It is.
<Zombocom> are you sure the drive is dvd compatible?
<draik> Zombocom: Yes. It's a DVD Burner. I would hope so :)
<Zombocom> kk
<BluesKaj> MilitantPotato, I'm not too concerned ...use sudo in the shell and kdesu in the run command
<Zombocom> sorry
<draik> Zombocom: It's all good. You didn't know.
<MilitantPotato> so my K menu for administrative stuff is going to remain broken?
<Dragnslcr> Aresilek- if so, it should be in ksynaptics
<Zombocom> I have a question: I would like to use my screensaver as a desktop background, and I've found plenty of information on how to do it with nautilus, but not with kde.  is there any way to do it in KDE?
<heinkel_112> Hello
<DRtuxthepenguin> why is strigi weak
<Zombocom> anyone have a solution?
<ice9__> 007-11-15 20:47:49,665 ERROR pre-requists item 'http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/release-upgrader-dpkg/release-upgrader-dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu11.2_i386.udeb' is NOT trusted
<ice9__> wtf
<heinkel_112> i have finally got a download of gutsy. I am pondering upgrade tactics. Wipe clean and new install or using the upgrade wizard this time? got some recommended reading?
<Zombocom> Drtux: strigi pisses me off to no end
<ice9__> not trusted
<MilitantPotato> missing a key :)
<ice9__> happens everytime I try to upgrade
<ice9__> what key am I missing
<BluesKaj> I don't understand strigi ...itdoesn't do anything for me ...I prefer to use  locate: in the konq addressbar
<Zombocom> locate: is still there?
<Zombocom> sweet
<ardchoille> Zombocom: there is a way to do that with a screensaver, something about the option "-root" to draw it on the root window (desktop) but I forgot how
<Zombocom> ardchoille: where can I find that out?
<Zombocom> ardchoille: I tried google but I didn't come up with anything other than the nautilus instructions
<ardchoille> Zombocom: I found it, tested and it works :)
<ardchoille> Zombocom: Open kcontrol and I'll guide you trhu it
<Zombocom> k
<ardchoille> Zombocom: Go to Desktop > Behavior
<Zombocom> alright?
<ardchoille> Zombocom: second checkbox "Allow programs in desktop window" check it
<Zombocom> apply?
<ardchoille> yes
<MilitantPotato> well for somereason the wacom device in xorg was uncommented, removed those, now to sort out why kdesudo doesn't work.
<ardchoille> Zombocom: ls /usr/lib/xscreensaver   <-- choose a screensaver and launch it with: /usr/lib/xscreensaver/galaxy -root  (replace "galaxy" with a scr of your choice)
<Zombocom> ardchoille: what next
<ardchoille> Zombocom: You should then see the screensaver as your desktop wallpaper
<ardchoille> Zombocom: Keep in mind that some of the screensavers will eat up a lot of your CPU
<draik> What can I do to get the DVD player to see my data DVD? I want to get some apps installed
<Zombocom> ardchoille: I don't have a directory called /usr/lib/xscreensaver
<ardchoille> Zombocom: Holf on..
<ardchoille> Zombocom: I'm not sure which package I installed provides it, maybe kdeartwork
<mrtimbo> does anyone else have a problem with the tap to click settings being saved
<ardchoille> Zombocom: That's not it, still looking for it..
<Zombocom> ardchoille: thank you
<mrtimbo> does anyone else have a problem with the tap to click settings being saved
<FroggyTheGreat> Hmm.  What's an easy way to uninstall GNOME?
<ardchoille> Zombocom: I don't remember which package provides is, but you can onstall xscreensaver and xscreensaver-data and get all the screensavers
<Zombocom> ardchoille: I think it's just in /usr/bin
<Zombocom> ardchoille: because I checked the kscreensaver thing and it said that
<mrtimbo> does anyone else in here use ksynaptics?
<ardchoille> Zombocom: That may be the binaryitself, but testing here with "/usr/lib/xscreensaver/galaxy -root" works great
<ToddEDM> any of you guys notice that since installing Ubuntu on a laptop, that the screen is not as bright as it was in XP?
<ToddEDM> kububuntu
<BluesKaj> no joy..kde4 won't start ...some error reverts back to 3.5.8 ...dunno what kde-devel is supposed to do but i seems like a seperate desktop altogether ...anyway , now I'm stuck with 2 extra destops that don't work , it seems
<ardchoille> Zombocom: Try: find /usr -name xscreensaver
<FroggyTheGreat> Any pointers on completely uninstalling Gnome?
<mrtimbo> my kubuntu is just as bright as vista i just had to turn the brightness up with keyboard shortcuts
<ToddEDM> hmmmmm
<ToddEDM> whats the keyboard shortcut.. just Fn ->
<mrtimbo> Fn+ the brightness key, mine are blue keys
<mrtimbo> looks like a sun
<ToddEDM> yeah, you on an acer laptop?
<mrtimbo> yes
<ToddEDM> me too
<mrtimbo> aspire 5610z
<sn00zer> when i run aptitude it wants to uninstall all my kde programs but i still use them, how do i fix this?
<mrtimbo> hold down the fn key and brightness key at the same time
<sn00zer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44678/
<FroggyTheGreat> So if I were to select all GNOME packages in Adept and "Request Purging", is that a bad idea?
<ToddEDM> yeah i have it as high as it goes
<mrtimbo> huh, do you have it on powersave?
<mrtimbo> or a dark theme?
<RandMC_> Gutsy Gibbon install had some errors halfway, and then tried again and gutsy doesn't recognize my wifi card. (i am currently on a windows machine) decided to install Dapper Drake, but it can't recognize my wifi card, waiting to see if Feisty Fawn CD is found and install that.
<ToddEDM> no, theme is not dark
<ToddEDM> powersave.. dunno
<mrtimbo> what model do you have?
<ToddEDM> 9300-5024
<MilitantPotato> when I try to run kdesu(do) i get the following: Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server, Xlib: No protocol specified, kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<sn00zer> any ideas on my aptitude problem?
<draik> ardchoille: Hello. How are you?
<ardchoille> Hi draik :)
<Zombocom> ardchoille: what is it that the command does
<ardchoille> Zombocom: that command runs the selected screensaver in the root window
<Zombocom> ohkay
<Zombocom> so If I knew where the screensaver was
<Zombocom> I could modify the command?
<ardchoille> Zombocom: Try: find /usr -name xscreensaver
<Zombocom> it doesn't return anything
<ardchoille> Zombocom: Yes, the galaxy screensaver even has a man page
<Zombocom> locate: xscreensaver
<ardchoille> Zombocom: Did you update the slocate database before using locate?
<MilitantPotato> I fixed it, :) xhost +local:<username>
<Zombocom> locate: returns stuff
<Zombocom> find doesn't
<MilitantPotato> BluesKaj: xhost +local:username worked for me.
<ardchoille> Zombocom: ok, use the path/screensaver with the -root option
<Zombocom> ok
<ice9__> damn never going to be able to upgrade to gusty
<ice9__> lol
<ice9__> now getting source not trusted
<ice9__> wth
<MilitantPotato> ice9 are you on feisty?
<ice9__> yes
<MilitantPotato> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ice9__> should I add those
<MilitantPotato> nah
<MilitantPotato> was reading it :)
<ice9__> k
<MilitantPotato> great time for ubuntu wiki to be down :)
<MilitantPotato> oh wait there's a command
<ardchoille> MilitantPotato: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/  works here
<MilitantPotato> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<MilitantPotato> does that?
<ice9__> I don't get that manage-repos window to pop up either
<ice9__> and yes I do have software-properties-kde installed
<MilitantPotato> there's a command to re-install the default repos
<ardchoille> MilitantPotato: Oh, I thought you meant *the* ubuntu wiki
<MilitantPotato> i just can't remember it.
<ardchoille> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Zombocom> ardchoille: I've found the screensavers
<Zombocom> they end with .desktop
<MilitantPotato> ice9__: go to the place ardchoille posted
<MilitantPotato> that should get your sources/keys sorted, hopefully.
<ardchoille> Zombocom: Those are .desktop files, not the screensavers themselves. you can open a .desktop file in kate and look at the "Exec" command to see what the .desktop file actually launches
<BluesKaj> ardchoille, I've decided against trying to use kde4 since it's broken ..and I'd like to free the space it uses on the hdd ...got any advice how to uninstall it ?
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: Sorry, no.
<MilitantPotato> install something that conflicts with it and pray? :)
<ardchoille> I don't use beta apps unless they come installed with the system.. learned my lesson before.
<BluesKaj> stdin, you still around ?
<stdin> tired, but still here
<BluesKaj> yeah, my kde4 install is broken and i domn't feel much like fighting to make it work... what's the uninstall procedure
<ice9__> nope same untrusted error
<stdin> BluesKaj: it's just "rm -rf /place/I/installed/kde4/to"
<ice9__> is it pulling it from another sources.list maybe
<BluesKaj> hehe stdin
<Zombocom> ardchoille: am I looking for the file that the kss file actually executes?
<Zombocom> I mean
<Zombocom> .desktop file launches a .kss file
<ardchoille> Does that work on the desktop?
<chino_> hi, I need some help
<Zombocom> wait
<Zombocom> so I run the command -root?
<ice9__> there is a prerequists-sources.list
<ice9__> in sources.list.d
<chino_> i try to install flash player 9 in koqueror
<ice9__> can I change the name
<ardchoille> Zombocom: No, you run: /path/screensaver --root
<ice9__> you think that might work better
<ardchoille> Zombocom: No, you run: /path/screensaver -root
<Zombocom> so I type in /path/screensaver -root as in the path to the file containing the screensaver?
<ardchoille> Zombocom: That should work
<Zombocom> k
<ice9__> can you delete sources.list.d ?
<ardchoille> ice9__: Why would you want to do that?
<ice9__> cause thats were the prerequists for the repos are
<ice9__> and thats the error I  am getting when upgrading to gusty
<ardchoille> ice9__: My /etc/apt/sources.list.d is empty, most of your sources are in the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<ice9__> no trusted sources
<posingaspopular> how to get LaTek?
<Zombocom> I ran it
<ice9__> apt-cache search latek
<Zombocom> and it appears that the screensaver isn't running
<ice9__> then apt-get install <packagename>
<ice9__> Getting upgrade prerequisites failed
<ice9__> The system was unable to get the prerequisites for the upgrade. The upgrade will abort now and restore the original system state.
<ardchoille> Zombocom: I don't know what to tell you, it works here
<ice9__> thats the error I am getting
<chino_> how can i get flash player in konqueror?
<ardchoille> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Zombocom> oh sweet
<Zombocom> I did it
<Zombocom> euphoria is running in the background
<ardchoille> :)
<Zombocom> thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> yw
<ice9__> http://paste.lisp.org/display/50923.
<ice9__> thats up upgrade error
<ice9__> everytime
<ice9__> can anyone check that out for me
<spykedtomato> hi all - since my upgrade to gutsy my keyboard isn't working like it should - I've tried 2 different keyboards but the special keys (Alt Gr) don't work... any ideas?
<chino_> i follow the steps in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash but it don't works
<chino_> :(
<chino_> I install the flashplugin-nonfre then in konqueror i go to Settings → Configure Konqueror -Plugins- Scan for new plugins then i restart the browser, but i don't get flash player
<heinkel_111> i have a multiboot installation with two kubuntu partitions. How do I set from which one my machine will find grub at boot-up?
<heinkel_111> (i also have a WinXP partition...)
<heinkel_111> maybe i should call that two kubuntu installations
<heinkel_111> they share a third /home partition but have separate /boot directories
<mot_> what's the easiest way to get s-video out working on kubuntu so i can stream stuff to my tc?
<mot_> tv*
<heinkel_111> now i have upgraded my 64 bit installation to gutsy but grub only starts the feisty version, because it is on the 32 bit installation, and the upgrade process did not fix that
<heinkel_111> i seem to be running gutsy with the feisty kernel right now
<heinkel_111> ...
<heinkel_111> anyone?
<Zombocom> hello
<heinkel_111> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<heinkel_111> !multiboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multiboot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<billyd> Hi yas Zombo
<juanma> hola
<juanma> como funciona esto
<bobleny> Hi! Could some one help me please? I was messing around with some settings in Konqueror, trying to get it to open images in Kview. Apparently in my meddling, I screwed something up. Now the entire system is incapable of displaying thumbnail images of PNG and JPG files. The only two things I messed with, go figure... Anyways, my question is this, how do I reset the thumbnail preview thingy?
<nite613__> Is there a fusion-icon package hiding somewhere in my apt tree? Or an equivalent handy tool for switching wms and decorators?
<MarcC> how do I delete root's trash?
<DeadJones> heyas
<DeadJones> ive got some kicker issues
<SudoKing> Can you install internet explorer in kubuntu?
<DeadJones> as in .. its not coming up. and when i alt+f2 and type kicker, kicker comes up but task area on the right is garbled
<MarcC> SudoKing: sure, just run ies4linux
<\dEAD> why would you want to put IE on kubuntu?
<SudoKing> no no just kidding
<ubuntu_> Can someone tell me why this stupid live cd wont let me unmount my partitions? I need to mess with them.
<\dEAD> live cd is just a taste
<SudoKing> I just wonderhed how biased M$ was..
<ubuntu_> qtparted wont even let me resize one
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: and the error is...
<jagcorvair> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44680/
<\dEAD> you 'probably' could put IE on but its a waste of time and resource
<ubuntu_> Tm_T: No error. it just doesnt have an option in qtparted to unmount
<Tm_T> SudoKing: don't troll
<jagcorvair> Can someone please take a look at the error messages I received from trying to watch a DVD with Kaffeine
<jagcorvair> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44680/
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: then umount in konsole
<SudoKing> I didn't know wthat was trolling...
<ubuntu_> Tm_T: It doesnt show on mount -l
<ubuntu_> Tm_T: Or maybe i just dont know how
<MarcC> jagcorvair: does it work if you start kaffeine with "kdesu kaffeine"?
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: mount alone should list enough
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: if not, it's not mounted
<ubuntu_> Tm_T: It only lists proc, tmpfs, devpts, udev and varrun
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: then no mounted
 * BluesKaj wonders what fascination ppl have with IE , never understood that :)
<ubuntu_> Tm_T: Then how come qt part ed won't allow me to resize one of my partitions?
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: no idea
<ubuntu_> *sigh*
<ubuntu_> wow, this is ridiculous
<ubuntu_> if i apt-get on a live, where does it save to?
 * ubunturos wonders if apt-get on live, makes sense?
<Hirvinen> Well, there are valid motivations(besides questions of preference) to install IE under Linux such as website testing or sites that are built to work only with it...
<ubuntu_> because gparted > qtparted
<Hirvinen> ubunturos: Yes, e.g. for testing an application not included on the cd or having a need for a newer version.
<heinkel_111> is it standard practice in gutsy that my root partition is not visible in /etc/mtab?
<heinkel_111> or do i have some kind of problem with the installation?
<Tm_T> heinkel_111: latter
<heinkel_111> yes
<heinkel_111> it appeared rather strange
<BluesKaj> Hirvinen, konq can be set to act like IE
<ubuntu_> This is bad. QTParted won't let me resize my old linux partition.....
<jagcorvair> MarcC: No. It actually crashed after I got the same error message.
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: doesn't render like IE though
<Tm_T> but this IE discussion is offtopic
<Hirvinen> BluesKaj: To report itself as IE, yes. To behave like it, no.
<Hirvinen> Yup.
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_ , try gparted live cd ..DL and burn it , it's very effective and easy to use
<heinkel_111> ubuntu_ is you old linux partition possible to resize then? you can only grow the partition if there is free space
<heinkel_111> right next to it
<ubuntu_> heinkel_111: I know
<MarcC> jagcorvair: and it doesn't play in other media players like VLC?
<ubuntu_> *sigh* now QTParted wont even load... cya guys
<BluesKaj> anyway it's sacktime here
<BluesKaj> nite folks
<Hirvinen> ubuntu_: Try gparted, I hear it's better than Qtparted.
<MarcC> ahhh, tried 1394 video capture on the dell ubuntu laptop today, first time....worked a charm
<jagcorvair> MarcC: This is a new install. I have covered the basics, but I will keep trying. "sudo apt-get install vlc' right?
<lisa_> myraiskool@hotmail.com
<MarcC> jagcorvair: jep, proabably
<MarcC> 0_o
<lisa_> ??
<lisa_> who r u??
<MarcC> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<rockets> Hey guys
<rockets> How can I make Konversation use a tree-style sidebar for channels, rather then tabs
<jagcorvair> MarcC: mount: block device /dev/scd1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<rockets> ah found it.
<rockets> also, how do I enable desktop effects?
<MarcC> jagcorvair: I would think that's normal with a DVD :-/
<jagcorvair> MarcC: Ok. But why can't it play at all?
<MarcC> jagcorvair: did you do the CSS magic?
<jagcorvair> MarcC: CSS magic?
<jagcorvair> MarcC: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<jagcorvair> MarcC: Is that it?
<MarcC> jagcorvair: I did it through automatix...I don't recall the libdvdcss2 thing doing it for me
<jagcorvair> MarcC: Do tell......
<jagcorvair> MarcC: What is automatix?
<MarcC> jagcorvair: http://getautomatix.com
<rockets> Automatix is a fantastic way to break upgrades.
<MarcC> just a quick setup utility for common stuff...but some say it's not kosher
<MarcC> anyway, if you just want DVD support and are willing to really suck it up on your next dist-upgrade, give it a try :D
<jagcorvair> MarcC: What do you mean? What does automatix do?
<posingaspopular> someone say it's actively dangerous to the stability of the operating system. matthew made the case here: http://mjg59.livejournal.com/ i you read the third blog down
<posingaspopular> some would say*
<posingaspopular> if you read*
<MarcC> jagcorvair: just read their FAQ...I think it breaks down most of the issues
<MarcC> I think you can also remove whatever it installs through the same interface, but I haven't tried that
<MarcC> I'm not sure how current most of the complaints/problems are
<posingaspopular> ^^ complaints on matthew's blog
<rockets> Ok, I'm having an actual "big deal" issue. When I log in to kubuntu with Xgl enabled, its slow as hell. With xgl disasbled its fine.
<rockets> There's no problem at all with Xgl under gnome.
<MarcC> posingaspopular: yeah, I read that before, but I'm not sure if they haven't addressed those issues since...august
<MarcC> not to defend them or anything :(
<spykedtomato> hi there - dumb lille konqueror question - I made some modifications a long time ago using the instructions here: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Hidden%20configuration - but I want to turn everything to defaults again - any ideas how?
<posingaspopular> yea i dont think he's blogged much since then
<rockets> Apparently nobody likes me in this channel.
<rockets> How do I enable font anti-aliasing in KDE?
<MarcC> control panel
<MarcC> appearance -> fonts I think
<rockets> found it
<hydrogen> heh
<hydrogen> the funny thing is
<hydrogen> automatix is going to be integrated with ubuntu proper in hardy
<rockets> Hmm . . .
<rockets> No KDE sounds seem to be playing
<rockets> arts is running
<rockets> sound works in gnome
<spykedtomato> hydrogen: where do you have that info from?
<hydrogen> the blueprints
<hydrogen> for hardy
<spykedtomato> ... i thought automatix and ubuntu hated each other? or is that old news?
<rockets> they dont *hate* eachother.
<rockets> ubuntu just thinks automatix breaks ubuntu.
<rockets> and it does.
<jari> hi
<Tm_T> moi
<jari> does any one know how to setup the laptops touch pad? it works otherwise but needs tuning
<jari> moi Tm_T :)
<hydrogen> uhh
<hydrogen> theres a factoid about it
<hydrogen> !touchpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> thats it
<hydrogen> I knew I was gonna type in the ubuntu package manager instead
<hydrogen> because they have way too similar names
<Tm_T> !touchpad | hydrogen
<ubotu> hydrogen: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<hydrogen> !yay | tm_t
<ubotu> tm_t: Glad you made it! :-)
<Tm_T> erm
<hydrogen> wow, that actually worked
<hydrogen> and even what ubotu said made sense in context
<hydrogen> that never happens for me
<jari> thanks!
<jagcorvair> I cannot manage to make any media player play the DVD. I keep getting "missing plugins" and "insufficient rights" errors
<betomedin> hola? alguien habla español?
<keith-> okay is there a way to make my toolbars in kopete not return after i restart kopete?
<keith-> the main toolbar and the quick search are the ones i'm having issues with
<Tm_T> !es | betomedin
<ubotu> betomedin: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<betomedin> gracias :D
<jagcorvair> How do I just install everything that is DVD and DVD-plugin related?
<hydrogen> !dvd | jagcorvair
<ubotu> jagcorvair: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jagcorvair> hydrogen: I've tried all of that. Nothing seems to work :(
<rockets> What's the metapackage for kde4 again>?
<kristjan_> hey my adept lost the ability to use KDE's user style, colors and font size recently - is it temporally so or what has happened to kdesudo?
<keith-> it's because there is no theme set for root
<kristjan_> keith-: there doesn't have to be
<kristjan_> keith-: that's the point of kdesudo in gutsy
<keith-> i've never had it use my theme or font even with kdesudo...
<kristjan_> keith-: adept should adapt the user kde preferences of look&feel
<kristjan_> keith-: it did for me after, but now it doesn't after the last system update
<kristjan_> keith-: err, scratch that extra "after"
<keith-> hmm odd... check bugreports?
<keith-> it could definitely be that i haven't noticed it working because i rarely use adept
<Dr_Willis> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Rukus> hi
<Rukus> I cant get my ATI card to use fglrx
<Dr_Willis> hiddy hooo
<Rukus> it defaults to Mesa
<Rukus> why?
<Dr_Willis> what card is this?
<Rukus> this is resulting in a super slow pc
<Rukus> i have a laptop with the xpress200m chipset
<Dr_Willis>  I got a x200m laptop also.. :) dont expect it to do much 3d wise...
<Rukus> i dont expect it to, i just expect it to atleast run the driver
<Dr_Willis> Not sure if its using mesa or not. it is using the fglrx driver.
<Rukus> try fglrxinfo on yours
<Rukus> tell me if yours works
<Dr_Willis> The laptop is not handy. :) let me go plug it in  downstairs.
<Rukus> oh ok
<Rukus> thanks for that too!
<m4st3r> plz invite me the python channel
<Rukus> i wonder if i need to enable the restricted driver??? that doesnt sound right
<Dr_willis_> And here i am in the basement.. :)
<Dr_willis_> all i did for my laptop was run the restircted-manmager tool and checked to let it install the fglrx drivers
<Rukus> neatoo
<Rukus> really
<Rukus> whats that tool
<Dr_willis_> Its in the menus somewhere.
<Rukus> hmm
<Dr_willis_> or try runnin sudo restricted-manager
<Dr_willis_> actually I though the first time ya booted up - it asked even. :)
<Rukus> so i should run restricted driversS??/
<Rukus> i should reboot
<Dr_willis_> All the restricted-manager tool does - Is install the actual ATI fglrx drivers and others your system may need
<Rukus> so
<Dr_willis_> lets see what the wiki says
<Dr_willis_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bless09> msg nickserv set email dandelion1773@hanmail.net
<Rukus> use status screenf or that
<Rukus> for
<Rukus> never issue nickerv/chanserv commands in a chat
<bazhang> bless09: you need to /msg
<Dr_willis_> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager-kde
<Dr_willis_> Open the restricted drivers manager from KMenu → System Settings → Advanced → Restricted Drivers and select "ATI accelerated graphics driver". This will hopefully enable fglrx in a painless way
<bless09> bazhang: ok i did
<Rukus> ok
<Rukus> all i need to do now is reboot
<Rukus> thanks for the help, i'll be back to let u know how it went
<rockets> Anybody have any KDE 3.5 theme reccomednations
<rockets> Something nice and clean.
<Dr_willis_> I tend to just use the Plastik or whatever themes are in the repos.
<Dr_willis_> polyester is nice and clean also. :) easy on the eyes..
<Dr_willis_> Of course if you start using compiz.. well that opens up other posibilites
<rockets> Dr_willis I cant use compiz
<Dr_willis_> thats proberly a good thing. :)
<rockets> Dr_willis I have ATI, so I need to use Xgl, and Xgl works FINE in gnome, but makes KDE slow as hel
<rockets> for some reason.
<rockets> In gnome i have compiz with crazy effects all fine
<Dr_willis_> the newer ati drivers i hear - remove the need for xgl.. but I dont use them.. so cant tell ya anything more.
<rockets> Dr_willis_: I know that, those drivers segfault on my machine.
<barkah> hi
<barkah> i need help
<barkah> i am using kubuntu now
<barkah> i try mount hardisk with windows partition (FAT32) and success
<pacman> hey dr_willis, can you PM me?
<barkah> but i cannot edit the files on it
<barkah> it become read only file
<barkah> i cannot edit my files on windows patition
<MilitantPotato> rockets: you can use the new ATI drivers, they don't need XGL
<barkah> anyone can help me?
<MilitantPotato> rockets: but they're a little buggy.
<Dr_willis_> pacman,  whatever for?
<MilitantPotato> barkah: use chown
<barkah> what is chown?
<MilitantPotato> type man chown into console to learn how to use it :)
<MilitantPotato> it changes file permissions
<Dr_willis_> When mounting a vfat partition you MUST use the proper options to set the permissions.
<MilitantPotato> ah that too
<Dr_willis_> you dont 'chown' vfat mount points, or files on a fat partition
<MilitantPotato> you don't?
<barkah> ok, i'll try
<Dr_willis_> the umask=0002 is a common optiuon when mounting them
<MilitantPotato> Ah sorry, thanks for correcting me.
<Dr_willis_> MilitantPotato,  you can try.. :) it wont do anything.
<pacman> I got a few questions, and I don't want to ass up the main chat
<Dr_willis_> BRB
<barkah> i mount from system administration
<MilitantPotato> UUID=469E-6D26 /media/hda5 vfat defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
<barkah> and disks and file systems
<MilitantPotato> that's the entry in my fstab for my vfat
<rockets> I installed all the KDE4 stuff, how can I tell which things in the menu are KDE4 and which are KDE 3.5?
<MilitantPotato> wb
<MilitantPotato> !factoids
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sonoftheclayr> How do I change the resolution of the terminal (tty1-6)? I have vga=791 appended to the boot options in grub's menu.lst but it is still 800x600
<Dr_willis_> Hmm.. that advant-window-navagiator thing.. looks nice.. but cant get it to show up on the Correct Monitor.. heh heh..
<MilitantPotato> !umask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Dr_willis_> the ntfs/vfat guides show examples of using the umask optuon in the fstab file
<rockets> Anybody have any reccomendations for making Kopete less ugly?
<MilitantPotato> thanks willis
<rockets> Hmm I can't seem to find a KDE cpu frequency monitoring applet
<MilitantPotato> have you logged out and back in after installing it?
<bazhang> rockets: what's wrong with kopete? you could ask in #kopete
<rockets> bazhang: its ugly as hell.
<MilitantPotato> rockets: get emerald :)
<raylu> eh?
<bazhang> rockets: not really a support channel issue--I like the way it looks
<raylu> i hate how pidgin looks. kopete is awesome
<rockets> II hate how kopete looks, pidgin is awesome.
<rockets> ;-P
<Rukus> my composite manager failed now
<raylu> lol
<raylu> if you like gtk, use ubuntu
<rockets> I do, usually.
<rockets> I can't stand the way Qt looks, its so cluttered. I just like fooling with KDE sometimes.
<Daisuke-Ido> raylu: i like firefox, should i stop using kubuntu?
<Tm_T> rockets: have you looked configurations?
<rockets> what does "looked configurations" mean
<raylu> Daisuke-Ido, eh? it's neither qt nor gtk, right?
<Tm_T> raylu: Firefox is GTK
<Rukus> http://pastebin.com/m404f64c0
<Tm_T> rockets: look settings, twice
<Rukus> whats that mean
<raylu> o.0
<rockets> "look settings"?
<rockets> I'm going to guess that english is not your first language and that you're asking me to look AT configurations.
<MilitantPotato> Rukus: what driver and card?
<raylu> o.0, he's a kde dev
<Rukus> ATI xpress200m fglrx. just rebooted into restricted drivers
<Rukus> and enabled fglrx driver
<rockets> raylu: it uses gtk
<rockets> GTK + XUL
<MilitantPotato> Rukus: unless you installed the drivers from the ATI website, your drivers don't support AIGLX, so you'll need to run XGL to get things like compiz and the fancier window decorations to work.
<raylu> i see
<rockets> Where is the Kubuntu gui for enabling effects btw
<raylu> rockets, there is none :D
<MilitantPotato> Rukus: on gutsy it should run XGL without any configuration, on feisty it requires some scripts.
<Rukus> ohhhh
<Rukus> so al li need to do i install xgl-server to correct this?
<MilitantPotato> yep
<Rukus> ok thanks man
<MilitantPotato> hopefully.
<Rukus> :)
<bazhang> raylu: not quite so; none by default--but easily installed
<raylu> right
<raylu> but there's no gui for enabling them :D
<MilitantPotato> it does mention enabling composite, but I seem to remember composite made compiz stop working for me on the old ATI drivers.
<rockets> raylu: oh. great.
<Rukus> xserver-xgl rather
<Rukus> well we'll see
<Rukus> i'm not running compix at the moment, i'm done with botching my ssystem for now
<Rukus> i just want it to work now
<MilitantPotato> compiz to work?
<Rukus> no my video card
<Rukus> i just got it back to normal res from 640x480
<Rukus> ok bbl
<Rukus> restarting X-server
<gorlak> i know you can install a fresh copy of kubuntu from the CD, and you can use the web to upgrade the os, but can you use the CD to upgrade so you dont lose your settings /files ?
<Rukus> ok everything seems to work now
<Rukus> altho a lil slow
<bazhang> gorlak: you mean to have a backup of everything you have ever installed?
<bazhang> !info aptoncd
<ubotu> aptoncd: Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.97-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 135 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<gorlak> upgrading the os to gutsy. kinda like how windows does its "upgrade" feature.
<gorlak> not just the applications, being kept when it upgrades but everything in my home dir too
<bazhang> gorlak: not sure about windows--never touch the stuff :} back up your home folder, then use aptoncd for the rest
<Dr_willis_> I find its often much cleaner to just backup your home dir. (or keep it on its own partition) and do clean reinstalls
<gorlak> backing up the home dir would be precautionary right? does it actually intentionally go through and wipe out those dirs or just in case?
<MilitantPotato> gorlak: you can upgrade from the CD, but a fresh install is the best way to go.
<gorlak> i see
<bazhang> Dr_willis_: excellent point--but I always forget to do that--will remember next time :}
<Tm_T> MilitantPotato: it's best way to go by who?
<Tm_T> gorlak: try upgrading if you have nothing to lose
<MilitantPotato> Tm_T: people who don't mind the extra bit of time it takes, or don't want to worry if something breaks I'd reccon
<gorlak> tried doing it using the CD, but i couldnt figure out how to get it to use the CD for the upgrade is all
<gorlak> i already have my homedir backed up, in a way.
<vbgunz> what does rip dvd video in k3b do? I know it sounds straightforward, but seriously... what does it do? how do you work it?
<MilitantPotato> the manual might tell you?
<bazhang> vbgunz: it copies the dvd
<vbgunz> I checked under toold 'rip dvd...' its not there
<MilitantPotato> Tm_T: I guess I shouldn't of made it sound as definitive.
<gorlak> ill have to look through it again, thanks :)
<Tm_T> MilitantPotato: aye
<vbgunz> I think I got it... I just double clicked a file and it ended up down stairs
<vbgunz> hmm... I thought I could convert a dvd to avi through k3b. isn't this possible?
<barkah> i cannot edit the files on my vfat (windows) hardisk partition. please help me
<Tm_T> !dvd | vbgunz
<ubotu> vbgunz: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mot_> welp
<vbgunz> heh, am looking for libdvdcss3... not finding it in deb form though I have a single decss file...
<mot_> i've officially seen the worst thing on the internet.
<barkah> hello
<mot_> there is simply nothing worse than this in existance, i guarantee it.
<mot_> ho-lee-shit.
<bazhang> !ohmy | mot_
<ubotu> mot_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<barkah> anyone can help me?
<mot_> are you serious?
<mot_> why is everybody in this country so politically correct.
<mot_> oh man, the "s" word guys.
<Tm_T> mot_: we aren't in your country
<bazhang> !ot | mot_
<ubotu> mot_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<barkah> yea
<mot_> Tm_T, where are you?
<barkah> ubotu can help me?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can help me? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> mot_: elsewhere
<barkah> can you help me?
<mot_> ahh you're finnish.
<mot_> right. well, europeans are less prude than americans so i don't see where you're coming from.
<barkah> ubotu?
<mot_> nevermind.
<Tm_T> mot_: well point is, this channel have to be suitable for all ages
<mot_> Tm_T, right.
<mot_> alright then, let's take careful observation of, let's say the US as a good microism of study.
<Tm_T> mot_: you are free to disagree, but that brings me some freedoms with it
<Tm_T> mot_: no, that's offtopic
<mot_> it's acceptable to show blood, guts, gore and violence during mainstream prime-time television, but nudity and "coarse language" are oh-so lament-worthy? really now?
<Tm_T> I know, but that's offtopic
<mot_> you're right.
<mot_> i'll just go to bed
<Tm_T> please do
<MilitantPotato> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Rukus> lets say i wanted to install gutsy on my machine, got any tips on doing so?
<Rukus> errr
<Rukus> waot
<Rukus> wow
<Rukus> i messed that up
<Rukus> lets say i wanted to install compiz on my gutsy machine, got any tips on doing so?
<Tm_T> !compiz | Rukus
<ubotu> Rukus: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Tm_T> yes I got ;)
<Rukus> lol
<Rukus> niiice
<Rukus> thanks
<Rukus> i've never got ot to work yet. i dont think i've done it correctly
<Rukus> i will try again
<MilitantPotato> man my xorg is messed up :(
<Rukus> mine used to be
<Rukus> then i ran this command:
<Rukus> one sec
<Rukus> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Rukus> if you know what ie means, great
<Rukus> it*
<Rukus> also
<Rukus> lol
<MilitantPotato> well for some reason everything was changed to fail safe
<Rukus> wow
<Rukus> compiz works
<MilitantPotato> is running dolphin via kdesudo a bad idea?
<Rukus> no
<Rukus> not from what i understand
<Rukus> wait
<Rukus> i dunno
<Nyle> I just uploaded a video to youtube
<Nyle> hehe
<MilitantPotato> wish me luck.
<Rukus> oh man
<Rukus> i alwasy miss steps
<Rukus> aughh
<Rukus> oh wasnt a big deal
<Rukus> o brb
<MilitantPotato> sweet.
<vbgunz> is xvid in any repos?
<MilitantPotato> medibuntu i think
<vbgunz> I enabled medibuntu. I have a few hits but nothing stands out :/
<vbgunz> no xvid, libxvid...
<MilitantPotato> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vbgunz> xvid not found on any of those pages...
<vbgunz> thanks though
<MilitantPotato> yea that wound up being usless
<vbgunz> I see xvid4conf in the repos but not sure if thats what I need
<Rukus> ok, i usually let my taskbar be covered by programs, and then touch the top of the screen to show it
<Rukus> now that i run compiz, i can no longer do that
<MilitantPotato> libxvidcore4
<Rukus> kkkkk?
<Rukus> err
<Rukus> ?
<MilitantPotato> @ vbgunz
<vbgunz> yes
<vbgunz> I think that is it. was looking through debian repos and that is the only one that links back to xvid.org :)
<vbgunz> "libxvidcore4 is already the newest version."
<vbgunz> heh
<Rukus> man compiz is sweet
<Rukus> now i just need the patience to configure it
<vbgunz> thanks MilitantPotato!
<Harahu> Hello I am on the site (wiki.kubuntu.org/) and was wondering where I can find a full list of the programs in Kubuntu 7.10 - Gutsy Gibbon, as well as if it is compatible with the Internet service provider "Wild Blue". I hope I am not interupting any thingI am new to Linuk-based OSs and am unfilimar with such thing (being new to computers and all). Ia terrible sorry if I am out of line in...
<Harahu> ...anyway and can what for the answers to the aforementioned question. (sorry for any syntax or spelling errors, and real or perceived. |\|00|3ishness)
<Tm_T> Harahu: full list? urm, that would be long one
<Harahu> *or if this is an improper place to ask such questions.
<Tm_T> no this is fine
<Harahu> I was wonder about a site with such a thing.
<Tm_T> Harahu: one kind of, packages.ubuntu.com
<Harahu> So there are are costomible downlaods?
<Harahu> *costomizeble
<Tm_T> well, when you have installed Kubuntu, you can install ~whatever you like in it from package repositories
<Rukus> wow
<Rukus> this is so awesome
<Harahu> cool.
 * Harahu is 17% into a Kubuntu DL
<Harahu> Does anyone here know if the ISP wildblue works with Kubuntu?
<Harahu> or more accurately if their modems do?
<Daisuke-Ido> is it a cable modem?  dsl modem?
<Daisuke-Ido> you need to be more specific
<Daisuke-Ido> how does it connect to the pc?  is the modem internal?  is the modem external?  is it a modem/router combo?
<Harahu> Exernal.
<Daisuke-Ido> cable?  dsl?
<Harahu> Satalite
<Daisuke-Ido> hmm
<Daisuke-Ido> then i have no clue
<Harahu> oh and I had a router connected to it as well.
<Harahu> I live in the middle of nowhere, so I am such with it.
<Harahu> *stuck
<fignew> if you have a router
<fignew> then you should be OK
<Harahu> I see, I am connected to the router by Ethernet cable.
<Harahu> Thank you both.
<Rukus> oh man i wish i had a faster graphis ard
<Rukus> so ool
<Rukus> koool
<Harahu> I read a bit on a forum and it work with ubuntu.
<Harahu> *works
<bazhang> Harahu: good luck! come back if you need help
<Harahu> Can I stay?
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> of course--I thought you were off to install--sorry! :}
 * Harahu has been wanting to join another chatroom.
<bazhang> #kubuntu-offtopic is nice
<Harahu> I have somewhat strange question.
<Harahu> Can you (in the universal sense) program the "startbar"-like thing (I have no idea what it is called) on Kubuntu the open like a folder?
<bazhang> kmenu--like in os x?
<Harahu> So I can pick more then one program at a time.
<killermike> Harahu: What I do is to create a launchbar and place it at the side of the screen. I then drop my most comonly used applications onto that.
<Harahu> I see.
<MilitantPotato> Does anyone have a fix for Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<killermike> Harahu: That gives some of the benifits of what you are sugesting.
<Harahu> yes.
<MilitantPotato> I'm having to run <sudo xhost +local:usrname> after every login but it keeps breaking my xorg.conf
<MilitantPotato> I can't run kdesudo untill I've run that command, but gksudo works fine.
<MilitantPotato> anyone?
<MilitantPotato> brb
<AddyK> Hmm, it's strange that kubuntu be so quiet...
<Harahu> Does Kubuntu have good tablet PC support. (my current PC is a non-tablet laptop. but I want to get one.)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Harahu> Hello.
<kraut> moin
<ActionParsnip> does anyone know how big is the basic install of kubuntu is?
<vge> as big as large xp install would imho
<bazhang> less than 4GB iirc
<se7en> on the desktop installer it says minimum2gb recomended 4gb ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> se7en: dave?
<se7en> ActionParsnip: dave?
<ActionParsnip> se7en: does the name shadoweater mean anything to you, maybe on yahoo?
<vge> hmm, someone knows program to list last edited files in kde?
<MilitantPotato> I keep getting Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server when I try to use kdesudo, running sudo xhost +local:jason makes it so I can run kdesudo.   But I have to do this every login, and it seems to also be breaking my display (whatever the issue is) because it keeps putting me in fail safe grafics mode.
<se7en> ActionParsnip: nop sorry
<ActionParsnip> se7en: I had an old mate who had the same/similar screen name to yours
<ActionParsnip> se7en: oh well
<ActionParsnip> Is there a way to choose apps to install / not install?
<ActionParsnip> i can uninstall when it is in but figured it'd be more graceful
<bazhang> not at this point in time
<bazhang> unless you do the minimal install
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: does minimal give me X?
<bazhang> if you want it :}
<ActionParsnip> ok cool
<ActionParsnip> just trying to maximise storage as the system is to be a NAS
<Harahu> oh by the way this is the thing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=color.png I was talking about.
<ActionParsnip> Harahu: which bit?
<ActionParsnip> Harahu: do you mean Adept?
<Harahu> Harahu>	Can you (in the universal sense) program the "startbar"-like thing (I have no idea what it is called) on Kubuntu the open like a folder? | the thing clicked.
<Harahu> "Adept", I am unfamiliar with this term.
<ActionParsnip> Harahu: so you want the startbar to give a folder view of the apps under each section
<ActionParsnip> Harahu: so you can click "system" and folder with Adept, Dolphin, kbluetooth etc pops up?
<Harahu> yes, so I can pick more then one app at a time without it closing first, or does it not do that, like windows startbar button does?
<mikedomo> hi eyi have trouble with 3 D  cube
<mikedomo> i cant zoom out it
<ActionParsnip> Harahu: if you right click the menubar does it say open? I'm at work on an XP lappy at the moment so I cant investigate
<Harahu> I am weird and I become annoyed when it closes in windows.
<Harahu> oh my, I never in my life new you could do that.
<ActionParsnip> Harahu: did it work?
<Harahu> yes, but not all my programs where in it.
<ActionParsnip> mikedomo: not sure. let me google
<Harahu> (note I am still run WinXP, the Kubuntu is not Dled yet)
<ActionParsnip> Harahu: can you add to what you now see?
<se7en> how do i cd to a samba (xp) box from the terminal
<mikedomo> ok
<ActionParsnip> mikedomo: you could restart beryl :)
<mikedomo> well i use compizfusion
<Harahu> Oh I just cliked open allusers and everything was there, hmm weird.
<mikedomo> not beryl
<ActionParsnip> se7en: http://cri.ch/linux/docs/sk0001.html
<ActionParsnip> Harahu: oh you are wanting help in XP. This is KUbuntu chat
<Harahu> No, I was using that as a way to ask a Kubuntu question.
<ActionParsnip> Harahu: ok I know what you mean. could run it from konsole
<Harahu> I dislike window, hence the Kubuntu download.
<ActionParsnip> Harahu: e.g. $ firefox; kate
<[ifr0g]> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Harahu> AP: Oh, what does that do?
<mikedomo> i will like watch 3 d cube far in the center of screen
<ActionParsnip> mikedomo: change your zoom level in beryl-config
<mikedomo> i use compiz fusion
<mikedomo> where is that option
<ActionParsnip> mikedomo: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Plugins/Ezoom
<mikedomo> thanks
<ActionParsnip> mikedomo: np :D
<mikedomo> not work
<[ifr0g]> Quick, whats the pdf creation program called ?
<mikedomo> i will like rotate the 3 D cube far
<mikedomo> zoom out
<daffytheduck> hi im after some repo's for vmware can anyone help thnx
<mikedomo> i dont know help me
<daffytheduck> whats your problem
<mikedomo> well
<mikedomo> ifews hours i intalled compizfusion
<mikedomo> and i  make great effects
<mikedomo> but the 3 D cube i cant make it because i cant zoom out
<mikedomo> for watch it completly
<pacman> is the new version of kubuntu available via apt-get install?
<daffytheduck> did u try ctrl +alt and the move the mouse on the desktop
<mikedomo> mmm
<daffytheduck> ctrl+alt and drag the mouse accross the Desktop
<daffytheduck> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<daffytheduck> or b4 u do that upgrade
<mikedomo> yeah works only
<mikedomo> i have a problme
<mikedomo> i am in the cube
<daffytheduck> ok
<daffytheduck> your view is from inside the cube
<mikedomo> i will like to staye out
<mikedomo> yes
<daffytheduck> ok
<daffytheduck> there are settings there for that
<daffytheduck> but youll have to hunt them down
<xanax`> hello
<daffytheduck> i dont have compiz here at the moment so i cant really help
<daffytheduck> but i know what your talking about and Ive done it from the settings
<mikedomo> well i think use beryl
<daffytheduck> beryl is old
<pacman> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<pacman> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<daffytheduck> anyway I need some repos for vmware can anyone help
<ActionParsnip> pacman you need sudo for that
<xanax`> I installed vmware player 2 and I run kubuntu 7.10 as guest OS (I found the appliance here : http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/ ) but I don't know what is the root password. Can someone help me find it out ?
<ActionParsnip> daffytheduck: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-from-canonical-commercial-repository-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<daffytheduck> thnx :))))
<pacman> still getting the same error, action....the first time I did that was under sudo bash
<ActionParsnip> daffytheduck: has the repo deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main
<ActionParsnip> pacman: what command are you running?
<pacman> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<daffytheduck> yeah i noticed should i replace feisty with gutsy
<daffytheduck> see if it updates ok
<ActionParsnip> pacman: you will need to do sudo for that command
<pacman> as sudo bash?
<ActionParsnip> daffytheduck: try it :D
<ActionParsnip> pacman: run konsole as user then sudo the command
<pacman> still same error
<ActionParsnip> pacman: I would advise never running any app as root like that
<ActionParsnip> pacman: do you have adept open?
<daffytheduck> nope
<daffytheduck> :(
<pacman> I did, and it says I have the newest version
<pacman> however, I'm on 7.04
<ActionParsnip> daffytheduck: http://igordevlog.blogspot.com/2007/07/vmware-in-ubuntu-gutsy-kernel-2622.html
<ActionParsnip> pacman: so are you trying to upgrade to gutsy??
<pacman> yes
<mikedomo> ttahanks y resolve that
<ActionParsnip> pacman: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading has a link for upgrading KUbuntu as well
<pacman> can you PM me, action?
<schiste> pacman reinstall everything
<xanax`> Can someone help me find out what is the root password for these (k)ubuntu vmware appliances ?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player
<schiste> It's the only flawless method
<ActionParsnip> pacman: if you follow that walkthrough you should be ok
<pacman> well, it won't let me talk back to you, action
<Lynoure> xanax`: probably still no root, just sudo. I don't know, but I'd try  kubuntu  first
<ActionParsnip> pacman: weird, anyway that walkthrough seems ok. You could download the CD and wang it in your CD drive and upgrade that way
<pacman> yeah, I put a new HD in, and only have 7.04 on disk
<pacman> might as well upgrade since I have to set everything up anyhow
<ActionParsnip> pacman: try the site I sent. Should be ok
<pacman> it's working now
<ActionParsnip> pacman: or google for upgrade to gutsy
<ActionParsnip> pacman: awesome :D
<pacman> is wlassistant not available anymore?
<pacman> or do I need to enable other repositories
<ActionParsnip> pacman: not sure man. just wait and see what you get after the update and go from there
<pacman> it's done?
<pacman> that's it?
<ActionParsnip> pacman: yeah pretty much
<pacman> that was fast
<pacman> thought it was gonna take an hour
<ActionParsnip> pacman: depends what apps you have installed
<pacman> I didn't have anything
<pacman> I literally just hooked up my new HD and installed 7.06 onto it
<pacman> then installed everything in that link
<ActionParsnip> pacman: then you have very little to update
<pacman> hmm
<ActionParsnip> pacman: try a system reboot to test
<pacman> okay, brb
<serishema> i'm wondering why my battery life on my ibook g4 is so short under kubuntu as compared to under mac os x. With kpowermanager set to "power save" I only get about 2 hours, compared to 4 under mac os x.
<MilitantPotato> .Xauthority should be owned by me right?
<timri> MilitantPotato: yes
<MilitantPotato> Awsome.
<MilitantPotato> That was a huge headache.
<MilitantPotato> somehow it was owned by root, so kdesudo aswell as the majority of the things in the K menu wouldn't load.
<MilitantPotato> i had to use sudo and gksudo to open them
<timri> MilitantPotato: NEVER use sudo and gui apps.
<ActionParsnip> MilitantPotato: sudo chown should help :)
<MilitantPotato> ActionParsnip: that's exactly what I did, worked like a charm
<MilitantPotato> timri: yea, never do, not sure why I mentioned sudo
<timri> MilitantPotato: Anyway, you should probably also sudo chown 0600 .Xauthority
<pacman> ActionParsnip: I'm back
<MilitantPotato> instead of chown jason:jason ?
<timri> MilitantPotato: No, that also
<MilitantPotato> will do.
<ActionParsnip> pacman: all good?
<ActionParsnip> timri: why not use sudo for gui apps?
<pacman> I guess...how do I tell which version I'm on?
<MilitantPotato> Something about GUI aps needing access to the X server
<timri> ActionParsnip: It can mess up the ownership of some of your configfiles
<MilitantPotato> how would I make sure all the files in my home directory are properly owned by me?
<MilitantPotato> I ran sudo chown -hR jason:jason /home/jason
<MilitantPotato> is that enough?
<ActionParsnip> pacman: cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> pacman: ?
<timri> MilitantPotato: Thats a very bad idea
<pacman> hmm, still 7.04
<MilitantPotato> Argh.
<MilitantPotato> timri: bad enough I should re-install?
<timri> MilitantPotato: Nah, but you might run into minor security problems. Like adept_managerrc  should be root.root
<timri> MilitantPotato: That one is in ~/.kde/share/config btw
<ActionParsnip> pacman: googling...sec
<MilitantPotato> I don't have that file
<MilitantPotato>  have adept_installerrc
<timri> MilitantPotato: Well, of course not, or you would not have been able to take ownership :)
<ActionParsnip> pacman $ kdesu update-manager -c
<timri> MilitantPotato: Thought of that just a little too late :)
<sFEARs> hello
<MilitantPotato> timri: any other files I should de-own?
<timri> One sec.
<WaltzingAlong> some programs will work fine with sudo GUIapp; some will not; rather than make a list, remembering each, follow the general rule: kdesu/kdesudo GUIapp    but    sudo CLIapp       regardless of where it is started (alt+f2 or konsole)
<MilitantPotato> What does CLI stand for?
<pacman> I just sprayed my g/f's ass with a can of compressed air
<WaltzingAlong> MilitantPotato: command line interface
<niels_> ubotu: !adept fix
<MilitantPotato> pacman: i gave my wife a scar from compressed air, frost bit her.
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<MilitantPotato> Needless to say I never play with compressed air around her :(
<timri> processing...
<jamesarthur> Help! i just installed kubuntu 7.10 and am stuck at 640x480,,,, how do i change to 1024x768?
<MilitantPotato> timri: I hope my request wasn't to much of a pain
<BenjaminD> hello, i am new to linux. i have install kubuntu. I would like to get compiz or beryl running. I have an old laptop with ATI graphics card.. Is there a way i can find out if i have a composite manager running or installed alredy?
<pacman> it does warn against frostbite
<timri> MilitantPotato: not at all, just found out I had mounted some samba shares under ~, so grep takes a while :)
<WaltzingAlong> jamesarthur: it may help to provide /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf    to !pastebin
<timri> MilitantPotato: Anyway, it looks like I exaggerated when I said "very bad idea", sorry lead you on a wild goose chase :)
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | BenjaminD, follow this
<MilitantPotato> Warning labels, bah
<MilitantPotato> BenjaminD: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<WaltzingAlong> jamesarthur: you could run, in konsole,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh             to reconfigure X
<MilitantPotato> whoa wrong guy
<jamesarthur> WaltzingAlong: thanks i hope :)
<MilitantPotato> BenjaminD: With an ATI card you'll need XGL, or the latest ATI drivers from www.ati.com but that requires building from source and a hand full of xorg.conf modifications
<MilitantPotato> BenjaminD: xserver-xgl is the package you'd need.
<WaltzingAlong> timri: MilitantPotato     yes for some programs "sudo GUIapp" will use the 'wrong' permissions/rights/account when writing files which later results in the normal user not being able to write to files in /home/user          though some GUIapps will flatout not launch when called from sudo rather than
<BenjaminD> i had it working on ubuntu with ATI fglrx
<WaltzingAlong> MilitantPotato: that is true only for the fglrx module before this latest release
<BenjaminD> but when i installed xserver-xgl my kubuntu redraw ran VERY slow
<WaltzingAlong> fglrx ati howto wiki http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide (for 3d support on older radeon cards, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver for data) | BenjaminD, MilitantPotato
<BenjaminD> ?
<ActionParsnip> is there a way to make GUI apps not run if executed via sudo?
<timri> WaltzingAlong: iirc kate has that refusal to run under sudo built-in
<MilitantPotato> BenjaminD: you could attempt the new ATI drivers, and see how that works.
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD: yes with xserver-xgl especially with compiz not running, X can run very slowly
<BenjaminD> is there an alternative?
<BenjaminD> or better way?
<timri> MilitantPotato: Ok, after the mother of all lousy greps, I conclude you did NOT mess up your system :)
<BenjaminD> before i install compiz now?
<MilitantPotato> timri: thank god, I havn't done a backup lately :D
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD: if you can use fglrx yes then you can grab the version from the link i sent to you, which is the first fglrx release to work with AIGLX  (so xserver-xgl is not needed)
 * timri will never ever try recursive grepping a samba share again :)
<ActionParsnip> BenjaminD: to run compiz you need 3d acceleration which vesa wont give you
<BenjaminD> aiglx is an alternative to xgl?
<MilitantPotato> XGL allows cards that don't support AIGLX to work
<MilitantPotato> *drivers
<MilitantPotato> the new ATI drivers are far from perfect.
<BenjaminD> apt-get install compiz wants to install all the gnome librarys??
<WaltzingAlong> aiglx is accelerate indirect glx
<BenjaminD> was trying to avoid that
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD: compiz was created with gnome in mind. kde has had a composite manager already and kde4 will include its own with similar effects to that of compiz
<BenjaminD> so am i better to not worry about compiz then?
<BenjaminD> laptop is oldish..
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD: as you like really
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD: which video card?
<BenjaminD> ati x300
<BenjaminD> 64mb
<MilitantPotato> ping
<BenjaminD> so kde4 is coming soon?
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD: december. you would need to use the open source 'radeon' module/driver for 3d accel with that card             https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<BenjaminD> fglrx ?
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD: fglrx is for newer ATI/amd cards
<BenjaminD> i had compiz working on ubuntu before with fglrx
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD: yes fglrx will not work with your card anyway
<daffytheduck> can i get compiz working with the nv driver
<daffytheduck> or do i need nvidia
<timri> BenjaminD: Re: your question about "kde4 coming soon", you might want to ask that in #kde (better don an asbestos coat though)
<daffytheduck> lol
<WaltzingAlong> daffytheduck: you need 3d accel which nv does not provide as far as i know
<daffytheduck> ok
<daffytheduck> i thought so
<daffytheduck> can i install nvidia from the repos or do i have to get it from nvidia
<WaltzingAlong> !nvidia | daffytheduck, either or
<ubotu> daffytheduck, either or: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<daffytheduck> thnx
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD: as far as i know 'radeon' works with your video card, not 'fglrx'; using 'ati' should call the radeon module for supported devices. check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for data about how that went
<BenjaminD> thanks, i dont want to change drivers just this minute. im meant to be studying. i will follow that tutorial you sent before a little later
<BenjaminD> radeon should work better than fglrx yes?
<MilitantPotato> I got this in terminal while running kate: DCOP Cleaning up dead connections.  kdecore (KProcess): WARNING: _attachPty() 11
<daffytheduck> can i get a sources.list with fast mirrors all i seem to be getting is everything at 11kbps :((
<MilitantPotato> BenjaminD: stick with the radeon drivers :)
<sFEARs> i upgraded to 7.10 and have multiple options in my boot menu... RT, Generic, & Low Latency... Generic & Low Latench boot fine but when i pick RT which i think is Real Time it hangs on the very end of the boot process.  Any ideas?
<daffytheduck> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<se7en> what is the different between system;/ and /media/ and how can i get to system:/ from the terminal
<emilsedgh> se7en: media:/ is just storage media, like hard disc and dvd/cd and...
<WaltzingAlong> daffytheduck: build your own using the list at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<emilsedgh> se7en: system:/ contains applications:/, media:/, settings:/ and....
<emilsedgh> se7en: and they are just accessible by KDE, not terminal and even Gnome apps
<WaltzingAlong> se7en: and as far as i know it is a kio slave which is accessible through kde
<se7en> ok how to i get to system;/ from the terminal
<WaltzingAlong> se7en: in konsole, konqueror system:/         :D
<se7en> hmmmmm ok
<WaltzingAlong> se7en: otherwise the short answer is you do not
<se7en> WaltzingAlong: :P
<TrAndy> Kubuntu Gutzy freezes randomly and continuously after first on-line default update. Before update it works  OK indefinitively. Any solution?
<WaltzingAlong> TrAndy: actual hardware issue? which kernel? which video module?
<se7en> WaltzingAlong: i have smbmounted a xp share on /media/xp and would like to set a link from system;/ so /media/xp/
<WaltzingAlong> se7en: to show up in system:/ ? that i do not know how to do.
<TrAndy> Feisty (v7.04) worked fine for months. Gutsy is a fresh install, not an upgrade from v7.04. Kernel is the default 2.6.22-14. I've tested it with the precedent 2.6.20.xx from v.7.04 but it freezes anyway. No hw changes.
<se7en> WaltzingAlong: thanks anyway
<Harahu> one more minute.
<WaltzingAlong> TrAndy: so the trick is to find out which module, which piece of hardware; check the logs for any relevant errors
<Harahu> It is done. yeah
<conatic> Hi all
<TrAndy> WaltzingAlong:ok, I'll look at the logs. The strange thing is it works ok if no update is made. I don't see any module/kernel related updates in this updates.
<WaltzingAlong> TrAndy: yes strange though not enough for me to know what is the cause or remedy;
<Zombocom> help
<Zombocom> I need to upgrade
<WaltzingAlong> Zombocom: with?
<TrAndy> WaltzingAlong:will turn back after examining the logs and the updates content. Thanks!
<Zombocom> my system went to hell so I tried reinstalling linux but I only had the 7.04 cd
<WaltzingAlong> TrAndy: thanks to you
<Zombocom> I want to upgrade to 7.10
<Zombocom> how do I do so
<WaltzingAlong> Zombocom: from 7.04 to 7.10? follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<Zombocom> thank you waltzing
<Zombocom> how do I uninstall strigi?
<MilitantPotato> Thanks again for the help guys
<zhenya> hi
<ToMaK> hi
<zhenya> Кто здесь из России???
<Tm_T> !ru | zhenya
<ubotu> zhenya: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Harahu> So how do I run in as a live CD?
<Harahu> (Are people in here speaking Russian?)
<GuHHH> hey, about mail listing services... whats the most simple to configure, mailman or majordomo?
<B4S3M> i got a problem ... when kubuntu boots it keep fillin this blue bar ... after filling it shows me the bar again and stop there
<B4S3M> haaalllo
<user_> americans sux
<WaltzingAlong> B4S3M: remove 'splash' and 'quiet' in the grub list so you can see what is going on. otherwise try the recovery entry; how: restart, after bios grub will be presented. press esc to see the menu. find the entry you are using (likely first one in the list); press e for edit; arrow to the right of the line, then remove splash and quiet (if they exist); press enter; press b to boot
<user_> americans suks
<user_> americans suks
<user_> americans suks
<user_> americans suks
<user_> americans suks
<user_> americans sux
<user_> americans sux
<user_> americans sux
<user_> americans sux
<user_> americans sux
<user_> americans sux
<user_> americans sux
<user_> americans sux
<user_> americans sux
<user_> americans sux
<WaltzingAlong> !ops | user_
<ubotu> user_: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<Harahu> I cannot run Kubuntu, please help.
<BenjaminD> I changed from flgrx to open source radeon and i seem to have more features in KDE (transparency etc). glrx tells me i am using SGI. But my 3d Open GL screen savers run very slow
<BenjaminD> ?
<B4S3M> WaltzingAlong .... how can i run the KDM again ?
<WaltzingAlong> B4S3M: what do you mean? where are you? sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart        ?
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD: check the X log /var/log/Xorg.0.log for relevant data
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD: in konsole, glxinfo | grep -i direct                  yes or no?
<kak[ZzZ]> ohayou gozaimasu
<B4S3M> WaltzingAlong .... i need to run Kubuntu with interfacing not in command line
<Harahu> What do I click on to run it as a live CD?
<Harahu> Do I have to restart first?
<WaltzingAlong> Harahu: just put the desktop/live cd in the drive, start the computer. should boot from the cd (if bios is set accordingly) then so forth
<WaltzingAlong> B4S3M: yes but you were telling me that the loading process was not getting that far
<Harahu> what is the file name?
<WaltzingAlong> Harahu: the file name of what; what are you attempting to do?
<BenjaminD> no
<BenjaminD> no direct rendering?
<WaltzingAlong> !pastebin | BenjaminD, paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log contents here
<Harahu> run iot as a live cd.
<ubotu> BenjaminD, paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log contents here: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<WaltzingAlong> Harahu: download the desktop cd image. burn the iso as a cd. restart the computer. if bios is set to attempt to boot from the cd, then the livecd should start.
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD: direct rendering is 3d accel in hardware
<Harahu> I have no burner. (I am sorry I know little of computers.)
<BenjaminD> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44715/
<WaltzingAlong> Harahu: without a burner. ok then you should ask a friend to burn one for you or order a free one from shipit
<Harahu> My parent have a burner.
<Harahu> I shall do it on there computer.
<Harahu> I was going to network to there computer and make backup any way.
<Harahu> oh does a DVD have to be a "special" DVD to burn data to it?
<Harahu> (other then writable that is)
<WaltzingAlong> Harahu: the dvd version can be both 'run live' and installed without running live. it also contains more packages
<B4S3M> WaltzingAlong .... i have now a command line ... hence the problem is with KDE .... how can i fix or even how can i know it ?
<WaltzingAlong> B4S3M: it may be kde or it may be X, among other possibilities. check the X log first; less /var/log/Xorg.0.log          scroll looking for lines starting with (EE) which mark errors
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD: mind pasting the /etc/X11/xorg.conf as well
<Harahu> No, I mean a DVD, not the DVD version of Kubuntu.I wanted burn Kubuntu to one DVD and all the data on my computer to another for a back-up.
<BenjaminD> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44716/
<B4S3M> WaltzingAlong ok 2 error .... failed to load module fglrx and No drivers available
<WaltzingAlong> B4S3M: ok. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh                         then in the list of drivers pick either          ATI             or              vesa
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD: the log shows that dri would be disabled; check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44717/ to add the modules to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. you could do the same through sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Harahu> (I know my DVD answer now. sorry for asking.)
<BenjaminD> which models am i adding sorry?
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD: the modules section, you could enable all, but mostly dri and glx
<BenjaminD> section modules up top
<BenjaminD> got it
<BenjaminD> will try now
<MidMark> I have a process that take 100%, but top doesn't show it, how can I do?
<ActionParsnip> hi all
 * ActionParsnip waves
<BenjaminD> restarting..
<WaltzingAlong> MidMark: ksysguard or htop or ps aux | grep -i nameofapprunningat100percent
<ljahdasd> WaltzingAlong ... it gives me warning .... overwriting  possiby-customised configuration file backup in /location....
<MidMark> ksysguard is the same as top, doesn't show the process
<JohnFlux> MidMark: in top, what does it say your load it?
<JohnFlux> the top right 3 numbers
<B4S3M> WaltzingAlong ... it gives me warning .... overwriting  possiby-customised configuration file backup in /location....
<MidMark> jhutchins: sorry top shows it... say xorg 76%
<JohnFlux> heh
<WaltzingAlong> B4S3M: ok, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart           to restart kdm
<MidMark> but the question is: the abnormal cpu started before evenb starts kdm
<MidMark> at very beginning of the kernel loading
<sirjoshimus> hi there, i just install the metapackage ubuntustudio-audio
<MidMark> so why xorg?
<sirjoshimus> but just to check it out
<sirjoshimus> and now that i want it gone, it wont get rid of everything it installed
<blenbb> is there a guide for notebooks how to activate powersaving stuff?
<sirjoshimus> such as sudo apt-get remove ubuntustudio-audio
<BenjaminD> WaltzingAlong got your prv-msg, still no direct rendering..
<sirjoshimus> it leaves everything it installed, which is a plethora of odd packages
<BenjaminD> WaltzingAlong: after adding modules to xorg, i lost transluceny... :S
<contrast83> blenbb: "sudo apt-get install kpowersave" might be a good start... What exactly are you trying to do?
<WaltzingAlong> sirjoshimus: perhaps through autoremove in apt-get
<B4S3M> thx WaltzingAlong ... owe u :)
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD: how about the new log to pastebin
<WaltzingAlong> B4S3M: which module did you pick? ati or vesa?              if you are on gutsy and want fglrx  you could install it through the restricted manager
<BenjaminD> cmd again?
<sirjoshimus> WaltzingAlong: it still leaves all the metapackage contents
<sirjoshimus> its very annoying, its sloppy work
<WaltzingAlong> sirjoshimus: i typically use aptitude
<WaltzingAlong> !aptitude | sirjoshimus
<sirjoshimus> WaltzingAlong: whats the difference?
<ubotu> sirjoshimus: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<blenbb> contrast83: I would like to save battery :)
<B4S3M> WaltzingAlong i didnt pick any ... :S lol
<magicalmoose> Hey, I have a problem. I'm currently trying to install a game with a tar.gz extension.
<magicalmoose> and i can't get past the ./configure part
<MidMark> JohnFlux: shut down xorg doesn't help in fact
<contrast83> blenbb: kpowersave :-)
<MidMark> now 1% us, 2 sys
<BenjaminD> WaltzingAlong: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44720/
<MidMark> but fan and cpu are @ 100%
<JohnFlux> MidMark: fun
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD: perhaps you need to set the AGPGART in according to the radeon page i have sent
<JohnFlux> MidMark: reboot ? :-)
<contrast83> That'll let you set up a custom profile for when you're running on battery.
 * contrast83 loathes the kde-guidance-powermanager applet.
<B4S3M> any idea how to have a Verilogger on kubuntu ?
<MidMark> JohnFlux: yeah, but sometimes the problem reappears
<blenbb> hmm my laptop has 1024 mb ram, but free shows only: 905216. Kubuntu has highmem support i hope!
<WaltzingAlong> blenbb: is your video card using some of that?
<contrast83> Doesn't the video card only use system memory if you specifically set it up that way in your xorg.conf?
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD:  also in konsole, LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo                     then pastebin those results
<BenjaminD> if i add Virtual, do i put "1026x768" in quotes or     1024 768   like instructions?
<WaltzingAlong> contrast83: i was thinking of the intergrated video interfaces that have no dedicated RAM but use only main system RAM
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD: like in the instructions
<contrast83> WaltzingAlong: Right, that's what I'm referring to.
<WaltzingAlong> contrast83: and in that case i do not know if xorg.conf allows one to manage the system ram available to the video interface
<contrast83> It does. :-)
<contrast83> Under the Device section, you just put in a line like VideoRAM "65536"
<WaltzingAlong> contrast83: ok to minimize it but not possible to put it to 0
<contrast83> I'm pretty sure it defaults to 0, i.e., if you don't have a line like that there.
<JohnFlux> MidMark: kill the programs one by one until the cpu drops?
<contrast83> On my old laptop that had an integrated Intel, I couldn't even play 640x480 videos until I put that line in, so I'm pretty sure it just wasn't using any system RAM.
<JohnFlux> MidMark: then you can find out which is the program
<WaltzingAlong> contrast83: oh, i see, interesting
<WaltzingAlong> thanks for the update
<contrast83> np
<contrast83> Does anyone here play Frets on Fire? It performs *horribly* on Gutsy for me, played fine in Feisty on the same machine. :-\
<renzo> si
<WaltzingAlong> videoRAM: This optional entry specifies the amount of video ram that is installed on the graphics board. This is measured in kBytes. In most cases this is not required because the Xorg server probes the graphics board to determine this quantity. The driver-specific documentation should indicate when it might be needed.        so seems in your case it may have been using some already just not enough?
<contrast83> maybe
<BenjaminD> WaltzingAlong: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44723/
<BenjaminD> added GART
<BenjaminD> and virtual desktop
<BenjaminD> transparency still gone
<BenjaminD> :S
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD: now that one shows direct rendering yes
<BenjaminD> shit it did too
<BenjaminD> just looking now
<BenjaminD> what abou tlibGL warinigns?
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD: what was giving transparency before? system settings/window behavior/translucency?
<BenjaminD> yeah
<BenjaminD> my opengl screen savers work better now
<BenjaminD> :)
<BenjaminD> id really love to get a window manager similar to beryl/compiz
<BenjaminD> but continue with kde
<nick_> Hey everyone, I have a dual boot question.  I installed windows after linux and it overrode my boot loader.  So, went back in Linux and re-overrode the bootloader so now it boots into Linux, but I want to make it a dual boot machine.  I nanoed into menu.lst but I didn't see Windows on the list  What should I do?
<WaltzingAlong> nick_: if your system still has ms windows recovery may be as easy as adding a few lines, a new entry, to menu.lst
<nick_> WaltzingAlong: Ok, I have this information so far...or at least I thougth I was looking for this, "Title of operating syste (new line) rootnoverify (hd0,0) (new line) make active (new line) chainloader +1"
<nick_> But I didn't know if I was supposed to add that or find it
<WaltzingAlong> nick_: is windows sitting on hd0,0? sda1 or hda1 ? sure you could manually add to that file
<BenjaminD> No diversion `any diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1', none removed
<nick_> WaltzingAlong: I have forgotten the find command...where should I put that in to find that information?
<WaltzingAlong> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nick_> It says I have 3 Ubuntu installations, generic, recovery and memtest+86
<WaltzingAlong> !grub | nick_, may be helpful to start here
<ubotu> nick_, may be helpful to start here: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BenjaminD> WaltzingAlong: that worked!
<BenjaminD> WaltzingAlong: thank you very much
<nick_> WaltzingAlong: all of them are are hd0,1
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD: cheers!
<WaltzingAlong> nick_: check the grub manual, there is a section on booting to dos/windows         http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/DOS_002fWindows.html#DOS_002fWindows
<nick_> WaltzingAlong: So there's this one other small problem, I can't display webpages in Linux, for some reason my isp will only display webpages on Windows...it's been a long find and I still don't have the answer
<nick_> WaltzingAlong: That's why I installed Windows again
<nick_> fight not find*
<WaltzingAlong> nick_: interesting; so you need at least to know which drive and partition contains ms windows
<nick_> WaltzingAlong: Ok, wait, I got it to load in conquerer...lucky, this was the page that I was working from earlier
<WaltzingAlong> yeah first guess on that is misconfigured proxy settings, nick_
<nick_> WaltzingAlong: That seems to be the best bet, my guess is a transparent proxy because sometimes it will work, and then without touching any other settings it will stop, and all other internet services work, and my roommate has a mac and the same problems, but all my flatmates have windows and no problems
<nick_> WaltzingAlong: Ok, I'm not understanding what's going on, I'm typing gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and nothign is happening, it is just returning me to the prompt
<WaltzingAlong> kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<nick_> That did it
<nick_> Same thing I was looking at when I nanoed into it, still no windows on the list
<nick_> Can we use process of elimination to tell where Windows is?  or is there another way to find it?
<WaltzingAlong> nick_: you need to add the entry for ms windows to the list. sure qtparted could show you details about the disks/partitions/filesystems
<BenjaminD> WaltzingAlong: would i be silly to install xglserver now i have my ati drivers working fine?
<nick_> WaltzingAlong: So, I just need to know what the number after hd is (like in the example on the webpage hd0,0) plug in the lines and reboot?
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD: :D now you have the opensource 3d drivers for some ati cards working ... if it were my system, i would keep that part as it is (skipping on xserver-xgl)
<BenjaminD> i was thinking that
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD: but you could investigate how to get transparency/translucency back
<BenjaminD> no no, my transparency is back
<BenjaminD> and opengl works
<WaltzingAlong> oh!
<BenjaminD> everything is running sweet
<nick_> Found it, "01 /dev/sda1 ntfs"
<BenjaminD> i would like to get beryl/compiz though.. can i use with the setup i have now (AIGLX is it?) ?
<BenjaminD> im happy not to
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD: aiglx currently, yes. try it out (compiz-fusion)
<BenjaminD> thanks
<BenjaminD> that will still install all the gnome files yes?
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD: yes
<BenjaminD> i think ill pass
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | BenjaminD, instructions here
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD: :D ok
<BenjaminD> is there an alternative app?
<BenjaminD> or is installing the gnome stuff not that bad?
<WaltzingAlong> BenjaminD: try it out. install it through aptitude    (sudo aptitude install <package> ) so you can easily remove it should you wish
<BenjaminD> thanks again
<obiajf> hm
<nick_> WaltzingAlong: So, I add those lines under the three ubuntu entries yes?
<WaltzingAlong> nick_: yes
<nick_> WaltzingAlong: Awesome, thank you so much for the help
<WaltzingAlong> nick_: well we will see how well that works ;)
<nick_> If I'm back in 15 minutes you'll know :)
<MarcoPau> hello, where do I disable automount?
<timri> WaltzingAlong: "<nick_> If I'm back in 15 minutes you'll know :)" uh oh.... :)
<WaltzingAlong> timri: maybe he was rounding?
<timri> WaltzingAlong: :)
<WaltzingAlong> or made it back in 5 minutes so decided not to let me know
<toshi1> updates packet
<thylio> How can i get my soundcard working?  Kubuntu doesent seem to find it.
<Oldtoker> Finally I seem to have gotten a good download of kubuntu..
<Oldtoker> wow. took long enough :)
<MidMark> thylio: which one?
<WaltzingAlong> !sound | thylio
<ubotu> thylio: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Oldtoker> !libdecss |Oldtoker
<Oldtoker> hummm :(
<ScorpKing> Oldtoker: !bla > you
<Oldtoker> yea he didn't know anything about it
<Oldtoker> :)
<Oldtoker> !playingdvds |Oldtoker
<ScorpKing> what do you want to know?
<Oldtoker> doesn't seem to know anything about that either.
<Oldtoker> just where to get libdecss for kubuntu
<ScorpKing> codecs?
<Oldtoker> the library that lets you watch commerical dvd's in linux..
<Oldtoker> it de-scrambles the css protection scheme
<ScorpKing> ah i see.
<llutz> Oldtoker: libdvdcss2
<WaltzingAlong> !info libdvdcss2
<ubotu> Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in gutsy
<thylio> WaltzingAlong: Have allready done that. When i try to play mp3 files in xmms, it states that maybe another program is blocking the sound card (or somthing like that
<WaltzingAlong> !medibuntu | Oldtoker
<ubotu> Oldtoker: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ScorpKing> Oldtoker: sudo aptitude search dvd | grep lib
<thylio> andreas@laptop:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards            --- no soundcard ---
<WaltzingAlong> thylio: and that may be the case. in konsole, aplay -l         shows your sound card?                 set kde to use alsa       system settings/sound system/hardware then select device alsa
<Oldtoker> WaltzingAlong: thanks for the info
<Oldtoker> :)
<ScorpKing> Oldtoker: that will show you the available lib packages for dvd ;)
<Oldtoker> as soon as I'm done installing here.. I will check it out ;)
<WaltzingAlong> !pastebin | thylio, paste the results of        lspci          (or lsusb if the sound card is usb)
<ubotu> thylio, paste the results of        lspci          (or lsusb if the sound card is usb): pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<thylio> WaltzingAlong: alsa is selected.
<WaltzingAlong> thylio: but if aplay -l       shows no cards, a module/driver supporting the soundcard has not been loaded
<thylio> WaltzingAlong: Here is the paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44729/
<WaltzingAlong> !intehda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intehda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<WaltzingAlong> !intelhda | thylio, follow this guide
<ubotu> thylio, follow this guide: please see above
<thylio> WaltzingAlong: As always, thanks for the help
<WaltzingAlong> thylio: you probably could skip the part on building the latest alsa, instead skipping to setting the module parameters
<thylio> WaltzingAlong: Okay;D
<MidMark> thylio: install also linux-backports-modules package
<MidMark> it's needed because has a newer driver for your soundcard
<thylio> MidMark:  Will do:)
<MidMark> then you just need to add the model in the file as explained in that link
<MidMark> usually acer or toshiba should work
<thylio> "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec"   No sutch file or directory
<MidMark> thylio: yeah first install the package I said, then reboot
<MidMark> then do the other things
<thylio> MidMark. Aah Okay;D
<MidMark> your card now doesn't exist so the command is useless
<MidMark> till you install properly drivers
<thylio> MidMark: aah. I see
<thylio> WaltzingAlong: Can  u give me the link for the guide again?
<WaltzingAlong> !intelhda | thylio
<ubotu> thylio: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<thylio> thx
<WaltzingAlong> thylio: cat /proc/asound/card0/co         then tab to see the rest; mine was cat /proc/asound/card0/codec97#0/ac97#0-0
 * genii guzzles a coffee
<WaltzingAlong> thylio: or with cat /proc/asound/card0/codec*/*
 * WaltzingAlong has thus far skipped on the mocha for today
<genii> :)
<WaltzingAlong> genii: perhaps coming later!
<genii> WaltzingAlong: Need hot beverages here today, it's begun to snow (lightly but it's still snow)
<WaltzingAlong> genii: about 2 inches here i think; yeah a bit cold too ;
<thylio> WaltzingAlong:
<thylio> andreas@laptop:~$ sudo cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<thylio> Codec: SigmaTel STAC9205
<thylio> Codec: Conexant ID 2c06
<genii> Hmm problemmatic Conexant stuff again
<thylio> I can only find the Conexant codec in alsa doc
<MidMark> thylio: really
<MidMark> use acer or toshiba will work
<MidMark> as model, I had the same problem with another notebook and same ich8 chip
<MidMark> try it :)
<thylio> MidMarc: Hmm. Where do i find the acer/tochiba models then?
<MidMark> put options snd-hda-intel model=acer in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<MidMark> if it doesn't work try with options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba
<MidMark> understood?
<thylio> MidMark: Yeah, i'll try it;D
<MidMark> you need to reboot every time AFAIK
<thylio> AFAIK?
<MidMark> As Far As I Know
<timri> MidMark: You mean: As Far As I Know IIRC :)
<timri> thylio: "If I Recall Correctly"
 * timri is surprised at the short compile time for konversation
<thylio> thx ppl, got to  go to bed now, big party tonight :D
<MidMark> thylio: at least say us if it have worked!
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :>)
<ScorpKing> hi BluesKaj
<WaltzingAlong> rebooting is not necessary but likely much easier than manually unloading then loading the modules
<BluesKaj> hey ScorpKing ...gave up on svn and kde4 ...broken beyond repair ...unbelievable  considering how easily it actually installed
<ScorpKing> hehe.
<BluesKaj> definitely not ready for 64bit gutsy
<Oldtoker> hi all
<Oldtoker> I added this to my adept..
<Oldtoker> but still can't seem to find the libdcss2
<Oldtoker> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<sharkp> Hi
<sharkp> I've to compile amarok
<sharkp> but configure asked to me kde headers
<sharkp> what shall I do?
<BluesKaj> Oldtoker, libdvdcss2
<sharkp> anyone?
<Oldtoker> BluesKaj, doesn't show up..
<Oldtoker> and I do see the repositories for media sources. loaded... but something is wrong.. I keep geting messages about some packages failing.
<Oldtoker> either due to bad download or it will break something.
<sharkp> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<sharkp> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<sharkp> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<sharkp> what means??
<timri> sharkp: you need at least  kdebase-dev
<sharkp> ok,I'll try
<timri> sharkp: But simpler is to just install kde-devel
<Oldtoker> is there a way I can make it purge it's repositories.. and redownload?
<Oldtoker> In mandriva it's possible.. Sorry new Convert here :)
<sharkp> timri, which are the differences?
<timri> sharkp: That will also pull in the arts dev packages (often necessary)
<WaltzingAlong> Oldtoker: first sudo aptitude update; then        sudo aptitude -f install              shows what?
<sharkp> timri, now I'm trying with kdebase-dv
<timri> sharkp: dev
<timri> sharkp: not dv
<Oldtoker> WaltzingAlong, working.....
<sharkp> timri, yes yes
<sharkp> I know...
<timri> :)
<BluesKaj> source-o-matic | Oldtoker
<BluesKaj> !source-o-matic | Oldtoker
<ubotu> Oldtoker: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<sharkp> timri, I want to use new libgpod 6.0
<sharkp> i've installed it
<sharkp> Have I to do anything with amarok?
<timri> sharkp: sharkp: I have no idea what libgpod does, nor do I have amarok installed :)
<WaltzingAlong> !ipod + sharkp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipod + sharkp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> !ipod | sharkp
<ubotu> sharkp: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<sharkp> oh, ok :)
<sharkp> WaltzingAlong, is it updated?
<sharkp> 'couse I've a 3rd gen Ipod
<Oldtoker> WaltzingAlong,   ---> http://pastebin.com/d3bbd2f8a
<WaltzingAlong> Oldtoker: adept aptitude apt-get dpkg and so on, only one can have an exclusive lock on the DB at one time; any of those others running? otherwise check !aptfix
<WaltzingAlong> sharkp: do not know
<timri> sharkp: Tip: if you feel more comfortable developing in a IDE (I do), try kdevelop. You can then import other peoples' projects.
<Kis> Русские есть!?
<Oldtoker> and the output from the other command you wanted me to run
<Oldtoker> http://pastebin.com/m29d3ce7c
<timri> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Oldtoker> WaltzingAlong, ok now the error about the DB went away
<WaltzingAlong> Oldtoker: sure need to do those commands when no other application is using the db; ok
<Oldtoker> WaltzingAlong, new info for ya http://pastebin.com/m66180684
<WaltzingAlong> Oldtoker: default is N but i usually pick Y or I unless i know i modified the file
<Oldtoker> This is a completely new install
<psychoholic> hello is any one getting weard errors with ap-get
<Oldtoker> Just finished about 10 minsa go
<WaltzingAlong> Oldtoker: give it a Y then
<WaltzingAlong> psychoholic: which
<psychoholic> Unable to save bookmarks in /home/psychoholic/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive.
<Oldtoker> WaltzingAlong, http://pastebin.com/m2b9daf13
<psychoholic> sorry thats the dolfin one i'm getting
<Oldtoker> so that will have fixed the errors I have now?
<timri> psychoholic: let me guess, bookmarks.xml does not exist ?
<psychoholic> yes
<timri> psychoholic: another guess: You recently ran some GUI app with sudo?
<psychoholic> but sp -get is geting one too
<psychoholic> ummm yep
<WaltzingAlong> Oldtoker: ok and now     sudo aptitude install libdvdcss2           , that is the package you wanted from medibuntu right
<timri> psychoholic: Never EVER use sudo with a gui app. Use kdesu if you must :)
<psychoholic> hmm how
<timri> psychoholic: ...to solve it ?
<jpatrick> timri, psychoholic: kdesudo ;)
<psychoholic> well i'll google kdesu
<ScorpKing> kdesudo <app>
<timri> jpatrick: that's a link to kdesu isn't it?
<psychoholic> ok
<WaltzingAlong> psychoholic: so reset the permissions. in konsole, sudo chown psychoholic:psychoholic /home/psychoholic -R
 * Oldtoker Bows humbly at the feet of the kubuntu master "WaltzingAlong"
<Oldtoker> LOL
<WaltzingAlong> Oldtoker: haha
<timri> WaltzingAlong: Heh! It was my turn... grumble :)
 * WaltzingAlong passes the torch to timri; ok ok how about teaching him to use sudo CLIapp but kdesu/kdesudo GUIapp ? ;)
<psychoholic> now let me see what that ap get error is brb
<timri> WaltzingAlong: That was NOT a good thing to suggest, though. Some files (even in ~) should remain root.root owned !
<Oldtoker> WaltzingAlong, I just hope I don't become too much of a pest.. being's as I have PTSD and a few other slight problems.. mostly stemming from war.. I tend to get things slower than the average person.. so I'd like to take the opportunity to apologize in advance.
<WaltzingAlong> timri: such as? . and .. ? :D
<jpatrick> timri: yeah, but kdesudo should cause less confusion with new users
<timri> WaltzingAlong: :)
<Oldtoker> but thank you for all your help thus far.
<WaltzingAlong> Oldtoker: for what? are there more questions to come! ah glad to help
<ajmoulen> actually kdesu is linked to kdesudo on ubuntu not the other way around
<timri> WaltzingAlong: I think adept wants to store some credentials stuff in ~ sometimes
<ajmoulen> but the same still holds I guess
<timri> ajmoulen: Thanks, I took the 50% change I guessed right :)
<psychoholic> this is the other error
<timri> ajmoulen: And failed...
<psychoholic> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<WaltzingAlong> psychoholic: in konsole, sudo aptitude -f install              shows what?
<ajmoulen> timri: it is Friday at least here, so that is okay ;-)
<psychoholic> every time i update and install new apps
<timri> Tsk, tsk what will big blue say ...
<psychoholic> Adept
<psychoholic> any update or install
<ajmoulen> timri: if that was too me, they would say get back to work you slouch
<timri> psychoholic: Adept spits out that generic warning for any number of reasons. Close adept, and try to run sudo aptitude from a konsole window
<timri> ajmoulen: :)
<Oldtoker> OH!!! WaltzingAlong, I had a wierd message about my nvidia driver.. it was trying to do some stuff.. "Restricted Driver manager" or something along those lines.. was trying to do something while the system was updating.. so I don't know if this is using the nvidia driver.. any way I can re-run the restricted driver thingy again?
<Oldtoker> and yes BTW thingy is a very technical term.. :)
<NightBird> question... I have a fresh install of fesity kubuntu, but when I pull up the package manager and update the list, it claims that there is a new version available.  If I click on that button, it starts the version upgrade tool, but then it notices that I'm already running Feisty and closes.  How do I fix this?
<timri> psychoholic: Start konsole with alt+2, then konsole
<timri> psychoholic: ehh... make that alt+F2
<psychoholic> well is did some thing
<WaltzingAlong> Oldtoker: sure it is in kmenu/system settings/advanced/restricted drivers
<NightBird> I've also tried an apt-get dist-upgrade, and that doesn't do anything
<ubuntu> Please help me! I'm using kubuntu live cd, but the partitioner wont resize one partition, what should I do? The partition I want to resize is ntfs.
<psychoholic> i'm in konsol
<DaSkreech> timri: The big blue E ?
<psychoholic> right now and i used the sudo command
<timri> DaSkreech: No some former typewriter manufacturer ... :)
<ajmoulen> HEY!
<WaltzingAlong> NightBird: feisty is 7.04 and gutsy is 7.10, so yes there is a dist upgrade for feisty to gutsy
<timri> psychoholic: ok, run sudo aptitude and tell me what it says
<DaSkreech> timri: oh THE big blue
<timri> ajmoulen: hehe :)
<NightBird> WaltzingAlong: er... right, I'm running gutsy....
<Oldtoker> under k menu / system... that's as far as I get.. the settings is missing?
<DaSkreech> ajmoulen: You take offence to typewriters?
<WaltzingAlong> timri: sudo aptitude will run the ncurses interface
<psychoholic> bunch of stuff and this
<Oldtoker> if that's possible
<psychoholic>      D     : show the differences between the versions
<psychoholic>       Z     : background this process to examine the situation
<psychoholic>  The default action is to keep your current version.
<psychoholic> *** qt_plugins_3.3rc (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ?
<ubuntu> Please help me! I'm using kubuntu live cd, but the partitioner wont resize one partition, what should I do? The partition I want to resize is ntfs. Please help!
<ajmoulen> ubuntu: you may need to consider another partitioning tool
<psychoholic> what sould i type
<psychoholic> n
<WaltzingAlong> NightBird: that is a known issue. fixed within updates so you should grab the updates, upgrade to them
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: try gparted
<WaltzingAlong> psychoholic: Y or I
<ubuntu> ajmoulen: I'll try the qtparted
<timri> psychoholic: Ah, that one. Press Y
<psychoholic> I will go I
<ajmoulen> ubuntu: what error do you get?
<ajmoulen> it is likely you have data at the end of the drive it can't move
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, download and burn GParted Live CD partition editor. It's a bootable live cd which will edit your partitons and it's easy to use
<ubuntu> no error, the resizing just stucks in 0%
<NightBird> WaltzingAlong: what do you mean I should grab the updates?  is there a new cd I need to download or something?
 * timri already harrassed ridell about that qt3 package thingy.
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: can I burn it on dvd?
<ajmoulen> ubuntu: I would suggest uing BluesKaj suggestion
<ubuntu> but can I burn it on dvd? I'm out of cds
<ajmoulen> DaSkreech: nothing against typewriters
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, data dvd should work yes
<WaltzingAlong> NightBird: no i just meant through adept manager, update sources list, install any upgrades; or from konsole, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<psychoholic> ok umm does this install a few programs or just the one you said kdesu
<ubuntu> okay
<DaSkreech> ajmoulen: Ok Just checking on the Hey response :)
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: I'll do that
<BluesKaj> cool:)
<psychoholic> it is done
<DaSkreech> genii: Coffee?
<ubuntu> gparted live cd
<ubuntu> brb
<timri> psychoholic: This does not install anything. This was just an update that got stuck some days ago.
<psychoholic> ahhh i c
<ajmoulen> DaSkreech: oh I still say hey about the comment that they are just former typewriter makers, but I guess it is true
<Oldtoker> WaltzingAlong, NVM... I found it now..
<timri> psychoholic: When aptitude has finished you should again be able to use adept if you want
<Oldtoker> it's working.
<Oldtoker> thanks again
<psychoholic> cool so now i can use adept
<WaltzingAlong> Oldtoker: sure thing!
<DaSkreech> ajmoulen: My Mom has a IBM typewriter
<psychoholic> cool thanks
 * genii hands DaSkreech a large mug of coffee
<ajmoulen> DaSkreech: cool
 * timri Fell in love with the p75 (with plasma screen)
<Oldtoker> Well it's time for bed for me.. I'm tired.. just got home from work..
 * DaSkreech does his usual tricks to get himself to stomach coffee and takes a sip
<Oldtoker> :)
<psychoholic> i might just idle here awhile
<Oldtoker> TTYL
<genii> DaSkreech: :0
<psychoholic> Thanks To Every One!!!!!!!!!!!
<timri> psychoholic: you could also run "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" to update your system now :)
<psychoholic> hmm ok i can do that....
<NightBird> it still thinks there is a version upgrade available
<cuco> hi, i need some help with compiz. for some reason my "cude" has only 2 sides and not "4"
<psychoholic> do i need to do that often or will it work in adept?
<timri> psychoholic: The updater from adept will do it automatically for you
<ajmoulen> cuco: in the configuration window you need to add more desktops
<psychoholic> well i ran that last one you sent me do i need to restart
<timri> psychoholic: You see it after you logon: the green round thing next to the clock.
<psychoholic> or just run adept
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | cuco, check the wiki for the CUBE how to - or in the compiz channel
<cuco> ajmoulen: i did that. in general serrings.
<timri> psychoholic: No need to restart, you're ready and done :)
<psychoholic> sweet thanks
<ajmoulen> cuco: so under the k menu, go to settings, then Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<ajmoulen> then in General Options
<cuco> ajmoulen: i am running that application.
<ajmoulen> Desktop Size
<cuco> ajmoulen: and I horizontal size to 2, vertical 2, and number of desktop 4
<ajmoulen> Horizontal Size 4, Vertical Size 1, Number of Desktops 1
<ajmoulen> will make a normal cube
<ajmoulen> the way you have it now you need to go up not just over
<ajmoulen> your cube is 2 sided
<ajmoulen> but 2 high
<timri> For those young ones that have never seen an IBM  p75 before: http://www.starekompy.pl/p70.html
<ehird_> anyone know where kde stores its sessions? mine crashes when restoring it so i want to rm it
 * timri will now move to #kubuntu-offtopic
<TheGateKeeper> !irssi
<ubotu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<ehird_> :| it's pretty important.
<ajmoulen> ehird_: you could just delete .kde all together
<psychoholic> man i am glad i took the time to learn IRC it helps lots installing linux and such
<cuco> ajmoulen: ok, thanks. i see what went wrong. but still, i try to setup 4/1/1 and when i close that that and enter back it gets 2/2/1
<ajmoulen> ehird_: or just copy .kde out of the way then you can copy back your settings
<ehird_> ajmoulen: yeah but i've already done that yesterday! i'm going to go in and disable the saving, but i want to keep my settings
<ehird_> ajmoulen: so i'd rather know where in .kde it is
<ScorpKing> there is also bitchx for cli irc
<ajmoulen> ~/.kde/share/config/sessions
<ehird_> thanks
<ehird_> Just rm -rf that, right, ajmoulen?
<ajmoulen> I think so
<ehird_> OK. Thanks.
<DaSkreech> or you know ... mv it incase bad thigns happen
 * ScorpKing nods
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: too late, mate!
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: I know but .. for future refrence
<ajmoulen> DaSkreech: for him bad things already happened, he can't log in
<ScorpKing> i hope he does not have mail in kmail
<jpatrick> ajmoulen: and now he may have trashed his ~ dir if he didn't know what he was doing
<ajmoulen> session doesn't keep track of email
<BluesKaj> oops , I looks like GParted requires cd media , K3B won't burn it to a dvd+rw
<ajmoulen> that is in the kmail configuration
<ScorpKing> oh ya.
<ajmoulen> sessions only stores what applications were running when you shutdown, the location and size of those applications
<ScorpKing> i thought he'd rm .kde/
<ajmoulen> and if you are running kwin restores them to the appropriate location and size, under compiz just to the size
<ajmoulen> ScorpKing: nope he asked which directory stored sessions, so I said ~/.kde/share/config/sessions
<ScorpKing> i see now.
 * ScorpKing hides..
<WaltzingAlong> should be able to burn the cd iso to dvdr
<ajmoulen> ScorpKing: same thing as I said to timri - It's Friday ;-)
 * BluesKaj waits for ..."It didn't work!"
<VSpike> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<timri> ScorpKing: it is the session directory (omit the s )
<ScorpKing> true.
<BluesKaj> WaltzingAlong, wellK3B wants a cd to burn it
<ajmoulen> timri: my typing is horrible
<ajmoulen> I definitely need to copy and paste
<timri> ajmoulen: If he tries to remove that one, he'll still have his problem.
<timri> he or she
<ajmoulen> timri: you know it will be my fault
<timri> ajmoulen: :)
<DaSkreech> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<DaSkreech> Sweet
<TheGateKeeper> how do you tell irssi what nick you want to use?
<Lynoure> TheGateKeeper: /nick newnicknamehere
<ajmoulen> oh that is cool
<Lynoure> TheGateKeeper: or permanently?  then type  /save  after that to save config
<caoli> hello
<caoli> any one can hear me?
<Lynoure> caoli: yes.
<WaltzingAlong> caoli: no but i can read what you have typed
<caoli> haha
<ehird_> whoever-it-was-that-helped-me-last-time
<ehird_> didn't work.
<ehird_> it still started 'em.
<timri> ajmoulen: :)
<ehird_> ah yes, ajmoulen.
<ajmoulen> I know my fault
<ajmoulen> did you fix my typo?
<DaSkreech> !nick
<ehird_> so, where exactly in system settings is the setting to disable it?
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<timri> ehird_: rm ~/.kde/share/config/session/*
<ehird_> (or in ~/.kde/config)
<ehird_> ajmoulen: yes, i did
<timri> pfff
<ehird_> ajmoulen: (fix your typo)
<ajmoulen> it is ~/.kde/share/config/session not sessions
<ehird_> yes
<ehird_> i know
<ehird_> i tab-completed it
<ajmoulen> and you still couldn't log in?
<ehird_> however it still did it, just the window positions/sizes weren't remembered
<ajmoulen> did you get any errors?
<ehird_> so, where in ~/.kde/config is the RestoreItAtStartupThing option?
<timri> ehird_: system settings - settings manager 'always start with a new session'
<ehird_> and no
<ehird_> it just froze.
<BluesKaj> is there a way to burn a cd image to a dvd+rw ?
<ehird_> timri: that'd be good if i could get into system settings.
<ajmoulen> ehird_: good question
<timri> ehird_: rm ~/.kde/share/config/session/*
<ehird_> i did that
<ehird_> i already said that.
<stdin> BluesKaj: yep, just do it like it's a dvd image (ie: select "burn DVD image")
<timri> ehird_: sudo adduser newuser
<TheGateKeeper> ok thanks Lynoure let me try that
<uhlive> can someone help me with a bootsplash
<ehird_> timri i am aware i could just remove my .kde however i do not wish to lose all of it
<timri> ehird_: I understand, but using a new account will let you keep your old, while at the same time giving (perhaps) useful debug info
<ehird_> timri; i've moved .kde to .kdeold
<uhlive> anyone?
<ehird_> so i'm in a 'green' kde right now
<BluesKaj> cool stdin .... seems to be working :)
<ScorpKing> uhlive: what is wrong with it?
<ajmoulen> ksmserverrc
<stdin> BluesKaj: I've had to do it a few times when I couldn't find a CD, so I know it works fine
<ehird_> ajmoulen: how obvious
<ehird_> :D
<uhlive> scorpking well see my computer boots and then goes to the grub menu it says press esc to enter menu etc etc.. well then after that the computer screeen goes blank and i can't see anything until my login screen comes up..
<ajmoulen> ehird_: of course it is ;-)
<ajmoulen> ksmserver -> KDE Session Management Server
<uhlive> scorpking i would at least like to see all the text and stuff
<ScorpKing> uhlive: make the resolution lower in /etc/usplash.conf
<ajmoulen> makes perfect sense ;-), of course that is if you can find the silly thing via a search
<BluesKaj> right on stdin...looks like it worked
<ScorpKing> uhlive: you don't have to reboot to test it
<WaltzingAlong> uhlive: remove 'splash' from the boot menu entries; perhaps 'quiet' as well
<uhlive> scorpking it is set to 1024 768.. shouldn't that be ok?
<uhlive> waltzingalong what file would i edit?
<ScorpKing> uhlive: press control+alt+f1 and login. run sudo usplash -c . to get back press control+alt+f7.
<ScorpKing> uhlive: maybe 800x600 wil work.
<uhlive> scorpking ok.. but should i set that conf file to 800 600
<uhlive> ah ok.. hang on let me try taht
<ScorpKing> yes
<WaltzingAlong> uhlive: /boot/grub/menu.lst       find # defoptions=         then change it accordingly; save the file and update grub;  update-grub
<uhlive> k i'm gonna try all that.. thanks guys
<ScorpKing> uhlive: after all that go back to tty1 and see if there are any errors.
<ScorpKing> uhlive: don't go
<uhlive> tty1?
<uhlive> i'm not leaving
<ScorpKing> ok
<ScorpKing> any errors?
<uhlive> just giving thanks lol
<boris> hh
<ScorpKing> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<uhlive> when i hit ctl alt f1 the screen changes but the text is HUGE i can't really read anything
<ScorpKing> ah ok. WaltzingAlong's advice might help as well.
<uhlive> k let me do that first
<ScorpKing> i'll go look for the vga options
<^kaminix> What's new in the Koffice update? :o It's not a new version is it?
<uhlive> scorpking i think i found the problem with the huge text
<ScorpKing> uhlive: ok. and? ;)
<ehird__> YEARRRGHHH!!!!!
<ehird__> I lost all my goddamn settings.
<ehird__> For no reason.
<ehird__> Stupid, STUPID KDE.
<uhlive> gonna test it..
<ajmoulen> by deleting the ksmserverrc?
<ehird__> no.
<ScorpKing> for the mv .kde .kdeold
<ehird__> no.
<ehird__> I fixed the ksmserverrc's session info,
<uhlive> i think i can handle it from here.. i'll have to do some rebooting
<ehird__> did a "mv .kde2 .kde"
<ehird__> and then hard-rebooted so kde couldn't mess it up
<ehird__> evidently, kde watches ~/.kde like a hawk and synchs it
<ajmoulen> apparently kde doesn't love you today
<ScorpKing> uhlive: http://wiki.arklinux.org/index.php/Changing_the_bootup_splash_screen
<ajmoulen> ah yes
<ehird__> now i'm wondering how i tell kde to start being a lazy ass
<uhlive> thanks for all the help
<ajmoulen> it loads a fair amount of information into memory
<ScorpKing> uhlive: save that link.
<ajmoulen> then writes it out on session close
<ScorpKing> uhlive: you're welcome
<ehird__> ajmoulen: yeah, but i pressed the reset button on my computer!
<ehird__> how could it have a chance? it literally had its power cut
<ajmoulen> well you don't, what you do is make sure you are not in an X session when you modify the kde files
<ehird__> yeah
<ehird__> well. :|
<WaltzingAlong> ehird__: and the journaling filesystem restored to when?
<ehird__> too late now
<ehird__> all my settings: gone
<ehird__> waltzingalong: it didn't, actually
<ehird__> waltzingalong: fsck checked it and it was OK
<ehird__> now, WHERE do I disable setting saving so I can stop this happening ever again
<timri> ehird__: Perhaps Iam missing something, but where did the kde2 dir come from ? You didnt mention creating that one iirc
<ajmoulen> what happens is that the files were open when you tried to copy under them, even though they looked right, you couldn't have changed them
<ehird__> timri: I typo'd, when I said kdeold I really meant kde2.
<ehird__> ajmoulen: I rm -rf'd .kde beforehand.
<timri> ehird__: ok
<ajmoulen> ehird__: if the file is open Linux will not really delete it
<ajmoulen> it will just remove the reference you see
<ehird__> ah, i see
<timri> ehird__: So no "Stupid, STUPID KDE" :)
<ehird__> Implementation details affecting outcome = fun fun fun
<timri> ehird__: but I understand your frustration
<Guest51592> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ajmoulen> what you do is you log out of kde and go to a terminal window to do this stuff
<ehird__> timtri: indeed, settings spree time
<ehird__> ajmoulen: yeah, but i was already in kde so i was lazy :P
<timri> ehird__: :(
<ajmoulen> ehird__: understood, but for future reference
<ajmoulen> as to not saving the session there is a setting to either save the session or to allow you to save a session
<ajmoulen> this will allow you to save a default good session and always start with that
<Guest51592> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<timri> Guest51592: Adding a factoid ?
<ehird__> ajmoulen: No True Good Session fallacy: it does this every time I boot up. :)
<ajmoulen> ehird__: no no, you have to save a session you know is good
<ajmoulen> you know with like konsoles and other minor things
<ehird__> ajmoulen: EVERY session does this, you see
<ehird__> ajmoulen: even just a konsole
<ajmoulen> umm...
<ajmoulen> then something else is wrong
<ajmoulen> but if you want it to not do it at all you can go into kde
<ajmoulen> go to system settings for kde
<ajmoulen> under advanced, Session Manager
<ajmoulen> choose Start with an empty session under On Login
<jasonago> why do kubuntu gutsy still do not know how to play vcd??? It can't detect VCDs! And I think Feisty is better than gutsy...Gutsy even corrupted my usb drive! Font installer is also having problems when I browse files inside the media:/ protocol but when I browse inside /media/ (which is the same), it works...
<ajmoulen> jasonago: so how do you really feel about Gutsy?
<WaltzingAlong> jasonago: which program had you used with feisty to play the media?
<ajmoulen> jasonago: what application can't do VCD?
<timri> jasonago: Well, I think it does. Try kvdr with the vcd plugin
<jasonago> why do kubuntu gutsy still do not know how to play vcd??? It can't detect VCDs! And I think Feisty is better than gutsy...Gutsy even corrupted my usb drive! Font installer is also having problems when I browse files inside the media:/ protocol but when I browse inside /media/ (which is the same), it works...
<VSpike> bah - keep sucks
<timri> jasonago: I already answered that it DOES.
<timri> VSpike: rdiff-backup
<jasonago> kaffeine can't play vcd...it crashes since feisty and now with gutsy...
<tung> i can't start kdeinit
<WaltzingAlong> !codecs | jasonago
<timri> jasonago: sudo aptitude install kvdr vdr-plugin-vcd
<ubotu> jasonago: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ajmoulen> jasonago: are you using compiz?
<WaltzingAlong> !info vdr-plugin-vcd
<ubotu> vdr-plugin-vcd: VDR Plugin for playing (S)VCD's. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7-31 (gutsy), package size 48 kB, installed size 160 kB
<ajmoulen> with an ATI graphics card
<tung> i use compiz-fusion
<ajmoulen> compiz will cause xv to crash X
<ajmoulen> if using XGL
<jasonago> but there are reports since feisty of the same problem and I think there's really a problem...if kaffeine can't play, then there's a problem...
<SpoZen> hi why does the manual come up when i try to mount an iso file?
<SpoZen> sudo mkdir /media/iso
<SpoZen> sudo mount -t iso9660 filename.iso /media/iso -o loop
<SpoZen> ls -la /media/iso
<timri> jasonago: If you wont at least try my suggestion, so be it. :)
<tung> i install kde in ubuntu but can't start kdeinit
<ajmoulen> tung: kdeinit?
<ajmoulen> what is that supposed to do?
<tung> to start kde
<timri> ajmoulen: it is the process in KDE that start all the others
<ScorpKing> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<timri> ajmoulen: it's a bit of a hack to improve performance
<ajmoulen> timri: ah, too lazy to improve performance ;-)
<SpoZen> thanks but isnt that the command i just showed ya?
<ScorpKing> try is
<ScorpKing> it*
<timri> ajmoulen: No, those issues are beyond the control of KDE
<tung> when I start KDE in Ubuntu, it says "Could not start kdeinit. Check your installation". What should I do?
<ajmoulen> timri: no I am too lazy to improve performance on my machine, so i don't pay attention to these things
<timri> tung: You installed the meta package "kubuntu-desktop" ?
<ajmoulen> tung: did you install kde under ubuntu?
<SpoZen> thanks
<tung> Yes
<ajmoulen> timri: looks like we are going to the same place
<timri> ajmoulen: Ah, ok :)
<timri> :)
<ajmoulen> tung: so you installed kubuntu-desktop not just a pile of kde packages
<ajmoulen> from a command line, try sudo apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<Daisuke_Laptop> tung: are you trying to launch kde from inside gnome?
<timri> ajmoulen: it is called safe-upgrade nowadays, "upgrade" is the new dist-upgrade I think
<tung> I can use KDE app inside GNOME
<jasonago> also just a little prob, when creating numbered list or bulleted list in OpenOffice.org writer, it has this "field color" that wasn't present in earlier versions...I can't turn it off even in the configuration...now it looks like the page numbers with "field color" around them....
<ajmoulen> timri: why do they break things like this, whose smart idea was that?
<tung> but I can't start KDE session under Ubuntu
 * timri shares ajmoulens sentiment
<ajmoulen> timri: I left gentoo for crap like that
<ajmoulen> heck through the years, I have left several distributions for stuff like that ;-)
<ScorpKing> tung: you have to start a kde session from gdm/kdm
<timri> ajmoulen: Yeah, the disregard for backwards compatibility is astounding
<ajmoulen> tung: so when you are at the gdm login page you change your session to kde and while it is trying to start you get an error ?
<tung> I start KDE session from gdm
<jasonago> konqueror is also not functioning even in feisty unless I disable the cache although it is still very very slow and unbearable...Firefox do function without any glitches...I'm using a linuxant driver (free) and a dialup
<ScorpKing> jasonago: it is a problem with knetworkmanager
<tung> yes, I can't start KDE session
<ajmoulen> jasonago: are you trying to carry forward old configuation files?
<timri> jasonago: Try posing your statements more like specific questions, we can help you better that way.
<ajmoulen> tung: you may need to reinstall the kde packages, I have seen that happen on a bad install before but not otherwise
<ScorpKing> jasonago: klose knetworkmanager and it will work. because you use dailup and only have ppp0 and not eth* it thinks there is no default route so a lot of kde apps have no internet.
<ScorpKing> close*
<ajmoulen> tung: also did you have an old .kde directory you tried to move forward?
<tung> I have installed kubuntu-desktop
<ajmoulen> tung: unfortunately just removing and reinstalling that will not remove kde
<ajmoulen> try running a kde app from within a terminal in gnome
<ajmoulen> then check if kdeinit is started
<tung> I see. The only thing I should do is to reinstall KDE. Right
<ajmoulen> it may give you some ideas, also you could try startkde from within gnome and see what shows up in the terminal
<ajmoulen> well I think you may need to figure out what is causing the failure and there should be some error message
<tung> I can't use sudo apt-get install to install kdeinit
<ajmoulen> so running startkde from a gnome terminal may give you some information that we may be able to help you with
<ajmoulen> kdeinit isn't a package by itself
<ajmoulen> at least I don't think it is
<ajmoulen> what happens when you try typing kdeinit from a gnome terminal?
<kuta> how to updates kubuntu?
<VSpike> timri: looks like keep uses rdiff-backup in the background
<stdin> kuta: see the topic
<tung> I start KDE from GNOME terminal and the same error happens
<timri> VSpike: Oops, didnt know that.
<VSpike> me either :)
<ajmoulen> but is that the only error?
<VSpike> timri: as a UI, it sucks however.. so that's useful info as I'll try to just script rdiff-backup directly instead
<ajmoulen> tung: that was toward you sorry
<snake> hello
<tung> when I type kdeinit in terminal, it says:
<VSpike> timri: If I use rdiff-backup to an ntfs partition I'll lose ownerships and permissions, right?
<tung> kdeinit: Shutting down running client.
<B4S3M> i want to setup  HP 1020 printer on kubuntu
<tung> ---------------------------------
<tung> It looks like dcopserver is already running. If you are sure
<tung> that it is not already running, remove /home/tung/.DCOPserver_tung-desktop__1
<tung> and start dcopserver again.
<tung> ---------------------------------
<tung> KDE Daemon (kded) already running.
<tung> kbuildsycoca running...
<tung> Reusing existing ksycoca
<timri> VSpike: I have NO idee
<stdin> !paste | tung
<ubotu> tung: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<snake> i have a problem. i opened a shell in kde but now everytime i restart the pc the shell reopens automatically. can anyone tell me how to remove it please ?
<timri> VSpike: idea
<timri> !pastebin | tung
<VSpike> timri: heh thought you just lapsed into french for a moment
<stdin> snake: exit the shell before you logout
<snake> stdin: i tried
<Nitz> guys
<timri> VSpike: No, just icy hands
<snake> i exit it anytime
<snake> at the beggining
<Nitz> kubuntu is very dificult for begining
<ajmoulen> under the kde menu, do you have an option "save session"?
<VSpike> timri: I can't see how it will preserve them ... tar could i guess but if it's just mirroring files it can't unless it tries to store all that stuff as metadata somewhere
<Nitz> so how can i help to improve it and suggest bugs?
<stdin> snake: manual way is system setting > advanced > session manager     set it to start an empty session
<timri> VSpike: one sec
<snake> stdin: thank you
<snake> going to try now
<timri> VSpike: ok, Iam back.
<VSpike> timri: oh actually it does.. "rdiff-backup records file metadata in a separate file so that all information is preserved even if the destination file system is missing features."
<timri> VSpike: Even if it preserves your permissions (I could think of some kludge using ACls for that) you will have problems with some filenames
<downix_> I hate printer makers that supply Linux drivers that only work in 1 distro.....
<timri> VSpike: I have some files with * ? etc in them
<VSpike> yeah i need to reformat this external hdd to ext3 :)
<B4S3M> how can i install  HP lasrjet 1020 printer ?
<Downix> Does anyone know how to extract a printer driver out of an .rpm so that I can manually install it?
<timri> Downix: rms ?
<VSpike> Downix: alien?
<VSpike> B4S3M: did you check the database at http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting
<tung> ajmoulen: how can I set up knetworkmanager to run at startup
<timri> VSpike: That's what I do.
<Downix> don't know rms, and alien just tried to install it like a .deb, which doesn't add it to the driver list for cups.
<timri> Downix: ignore me pls.
<ajmoulen> tung: wouldn't it make sense to first get kde to start before worrying about knetworkmanager?
<mdos> hello all
<Downix> timri:  but you're so nice and helpful!  8)
<timri> Downix: :)
<tung> ajmoulen: because i can use KDE app inside Ubuntu
<Downix> My thought was, could I un-archive the rpm to get at the driver file underneath, and install it through the "have driver" button of cups?
<VSpike> tung: put a link into ~/.kde/Autostart
<ajmoulen> tung: use gnome's network manager rather than kde's
<ajmoulen> it is more complete anyway
<VSpike> B4S3M: http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1020
<kuta> hi, after fectching updates in adept Manager, how to update my kubuntu to the latest patches?
<ajmoulen> tung: if you haven't invested a lot into your system already, backup your home directory and reinstall kubuntu
<ajmoulen> kuta: did you just fetch them? rather than install?
<tung> ajmoulen: I think wicd is better than gnome network manager, but when I install kubuntu-desktop it force me to uninstall wicd
<kuta> ajmoulen: fetch updates
<timri> VSpike: To elaborate: my external backup drive also has a pristine kubuntu dapper install on it (separate partition), so that in case of disaster I can boot from it.
<ajmoulen> kuta: on the bottom of the screen it should have install option
<VSpike> timri: good idea
<mdos> I have a little prb with amarok and wikipedia fr
<mdos> If I use the fr locale the progress bar loops
<mdos> and no info appears
<mdos> it's work with other ( en , es ... )
<mdos> somebody has already see that ?
<ajmoulen> mdos: did you try in kubuntu.fr ?
<timri> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ajmoulen> err -fr, I always get that wrong
<ajmoulen> I think I need to stop helping ;-)
<mdos> everybody sleeping on kubuntu-fr :)
<timri> mdos: Ask _4strO, he/she is from (around) strasbourg
<mdos> oki
<_4strO> mdos: exact
<mdos> it's strange because it worked before
<timri> mdos: You have to repeat your problem: _4strO just joined the channel, so he couldn't have heard you :)
<_4strO> right !
<mdos> I have a little prb with amarok and wikipedia fr
<mdos> If I use the fr locale the progress bar loops and no infos appears
<ajmoulen> timri: I picture you with a google map with the names of people pinned to it ;-)
<VSpike> hehe
<VSpike> and a white cat
<mdos> can you test it 4strO ?
<VSpike> wow, writing to usb hard drive is cpu intensive :/
<NetersLandreau> how would one get kate's fish to work with a knock firewall?
<mdos> I use amarok ver 1.4.5
<timri> ajmoulen: Nope, I see the join/leave messages in konversation. Like me, _4strO is a wandoo/orange client, and they  include the some geographical info in the reverse dnsname (or whatever it is called ;))
<mdos> someone can try to change the locale to fr and say me if the problem occurs ?
<_4strO> mdos: i'm under 1.4.7
<_4strO> but i will try
<mdos> ok thx
<mdos> I want to know if the problem come from me or if it's more general
<timri> NetersLandreau: good question... :) I have no clue
<timri> NetersLandreau: I doubt the fish kioslave supports knocking, though
<_4strO> mdos: you speak fr ?
<mdos> yes :)
<NetersLandreau> thx timri
 * timri if going. Bye everyone.
<rafet> hello
<rafet> how to install flash plugins?
<raul> hla
<raul> hola
<raul> una cosa
<raul> saveis cual es el programa
<raul> de texto
<raul> para kubuntu
<raul> uno como el bloq de notas
<raul> como el de window
<raul> para pdoer modificar archivos php
<raul> y demas
<_4strO> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<ajmoulen> rafet: install flashplugin-nonfree
<_4strO> rafet: where do you want trhe plugin ...
<rafet> adobe flash player 9
<rafet> how to install kubuntu 7.10
<Jucato> rafet: install "flashplugin-nonfree"
<rafet> alt +f2 and run this command?
<Jucato> rafet: no
<rafet> help me please i am new on linux
<Jucato> Go to K Menu -> Add/Remove Programs
<rafet> yes
<Jucato> then search for Flash there. mark the checkbox, and click on Apply Changes
<rafet> i find
<ajmoulen> it will be under the other category on the left
<invite_> ubuntu
<invite_> kubuntu
<invite_> +++
<rafet> thanks
<invite_> you're welcome
<rafet> now adept batch bussy for ubdate
<rafet> when finished this time try it
<rafet> #girne
<invite_> KDE is cool
<invite_> but MAc is cooler
<Jucato> hmm
<invite_> ==> KDE sucks
<hydrogen> thats logical.
<hydrogen> nothing like a MAc
<invite_> compared to mac
<Jucato> invite_: please stay on topic
<Roey> KMac
<invite_> ok guys
<hydrogen> what he said.
<invite_> don't want to get kicked
<hydrogen> thens tay on topi
<hydrogen> c
<invite_> :)
<invite_> just wanted to stimulate some of yours
<invite_> and the best way to do that
<Daisuke-Ido> is to troll?
<invite_> is to attack kubuntu :)
<Daisuke-Ido> like i said
<Jucato> yes, you have successfully stimulated my kicking scripts
<invite_> lol
<hydrogen> ooh
<hydrogen> you have aroused jucato
<hydrogen> thats never good
<invite_> So should I prepare myself to get Into The launchpad?
<invite_> whixh by the way is awfull also
<invite_> Im ready
<invite_> now
<Daisuke-Ido> invite_: you're not exactly inviting goodwill right now.
<invite_> Nothing ...
<hydrogen> so invite_... do you actually have a problem or are you looking for one
<invite_> a little bit bored
<invite_> since i have installed kubuntu
<invite_> no more problems with my Pc
<invite_> so the only thing that i have to do
<invite_> is making problems
<invite_> ...
<invite_> Kubuntu made my life look like hell
<invite_> no more joy
 * hydrogen doesn't see this continueing for much longer
<hydrogen> stay on topic, or leave
<jhutchins> hydrogen: It's not like he's drowning out essential conversations.
<hydrogen> jhutchins: that doesn't excuse it
<hydrogen> the topic is the topic reguardless of what else is occuring
<Jucato> rules are rules...
<invite_> understood
<Jucato> jhutchins: I've heard that argument a hundred times, and I can refute it a hundred times as well :)
<jhutchins> Yes, but doing so is off topic.
<hydrogen> what is it about people that feel the need to sound smart and in doing so only make themselves sound less intelligent..
<invite_> So maybe that i can find a problem finally
<invite_> It's not really a big problem
<invite_> but when i launch a module
<kristjan_> can someone confirm that adept no longer adapts the user's KDE style, colors and fonts?
<invite_> Configuration module of KDE
<invite_> like for example system services
<Jucato> kristjan_: it should, unless you changed the users's theme
<invite_> or monitor
<invite_> & dispmlay
<kristjan_> Jucato: something happened after recent update - adept no longer integrates into my desktop, uses kubuntu's default look
<Jucato> kristjan_: apps that run as root (with sudo/kdesu) use a separate theme (the root user's theme). but it's configured to use the same default theme as the default users
<invite_> the windows is always too small and the Administrator mode button along with the Cancel and ok
<invite_> ones are always hidden
<invite_> How can i change this behavior
<invite_> even if I maxmize the windows then close them
<invite_> the next time i open them they remain as described
<kristjan_> Jucato: I think this is related to "libqt3-mt" - after the update there was an error and I had to "sudo dpkg --configure -a" http://hashbin.com/1627e.html
<Jucato> kristjan_: I think I answerd Y (install package manager's version)
<invite_> This is only happenig with Kde control Modules windows
<kristjan_> Jucato: I answered N (default)
<kristjan_> Jucato: can I rerun it and answer Y (to see if this caused adept strange behaviour)
<kristjan_> invite_: run "kcontrol" - this version won't resize strangely
<Jucato> kristjan_: I don't think so. but perhaps it works now. it might have not finished installing
<invite_> So is this a common problem
<invite_> ?
<invite_> already listed in launchpad or kde bug tracking system...
<kristjan_> invite_: not sure I understood your problem - do you mean this kind of resize? http://i14.tinypic.com/8bsem86.png
<Thylio90> How do i accses my ntfs extern hdd?
<nick_> I'm having major issues with Adept Updater. It won't update, sayin that there are broken packages.
<invite_> I mean that kind of reseize : http://i17.tinypic.com/86sgc53.png
<nick_> can anyone suggest anything?
<nick_> I've tried
<nick_> sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<nick_> sudo apt-get update
<nick_> but it doesn't work
<kristjan_> nick_: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<adam_> has anyone managed to or knows how to get the new creative zen player working under amarok?
<kristjan_> invite_: heh, that looks broken, what style is it? qtcurve?
<invite_> yes Qtcurve
<kristjan_> invite_: does it happen with e.g. plastik or polyester style?
<Thylio90> need some help. i cant mount my ntfs usb hdd
<invite_> It's worst with plastik
<invite_> the button are totally hidden
<kristjan_> invite_: never happened to me, you should definitely file a bug report
<jhutchins> adam_: There's an amarok specific channel, but be nice, the devs there are good people: #amarok
<adam_> has anyone managed to or knows how to get the new creative zen player working under amarok?
<adam_> oops ignore that >.>
<invite_> Another thing that is strange is the power saving. If I enable it , keep using the computer and then
<invite_> it's not working anymore
<invite_> the screen doesn't turn black
<kristjan_> invite_: define "not working"
<invite_> iWhen i check the Power saving option i find it desactivated
<invite_> The check box is not checked anymore
<invite_> and the power saving by the way
<kristjan_> invite_: really strange - works here
<invite_> it's randomly happening
<invite_> somtimes it last a day
<invite_> sometimes 2
<invite_> sometimes not even a hour
<invite_> Last day i was doing a projection at school
<kristjan_> invite_: can you post the output of "xset -q" in hashbin.com?
<invite_> it was a movie i have disabled it
<invite_> but the screen turned black after about 2 minutes
<invite_> I have checked the power saving option and found it uncked
<invite_> unchecked
<invite_> when i switched to my gnome session
<invite_> it worked fine
<invite_> it was really disappointing
<invite_> DPMS (Energy Star):  Standby: 60    Suspend: 60    Off: 60  DPMS is Enabled  Monitor is On
<TheGateKeeper> ok on irssi I did /nick newnickname then did /save then restarted irssi and it restarted with the original user name, so how do I fix this?
<jhutchins> invite_: Sometimes the settings in your BIOS will override the settings in Linux.
<invite_> but it was working perfectly
<invite_> with feisty
<jhutchins> TheGateKeeper: Dunno, I run Konversation.  I suspect there's a manual, and probably a support channel where you can be told to read it.
<invite_> and dapper
<invite_> this issue happened when i upgraded to gusty
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: ~/.irssi/config file
<xultz> Hello guys. I have a original DVD and I wanto to make a backup copy, but K3B says that he could not get the CSS keys and failed to break the DVD protection. Is there anything I can do to make that copy?
<Thylio90> when i try to mount my extern hdd i get "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000"  !?
<invite_> and i think it will be hard to track as it is happening "randomly" even if I know that ther is certainly some reason
<yan> hello all, problem : i have kubuntu (gutsy) and the language is set to canada (french), i have some document (actually .java) on a usb key and there is many é,è,à in the comments there, but they appear in kate and netbeans as ?(kate)  or square (netbeans), both r in utf8 and i tryed to change to every encoding in kate but this is not helping. thanks
<timri> Thylio90: Page 4 and 5 on: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473511
<Thylio90> timri: thx
<TheGateKeeper> thanks Jucato :)
<timri> xultz: dd if=/dev/hdc of=mybackupcopy.iso
<xultz> thank you timri, I will try it
<timri> xultz: Note: you may need to use sudo, and your cdrom/dvd could be on another device than /dev/hdc
<i00nsu_> this kubuntu is dificult to understand that slackware 3.0 jesus... joke ... why i cant make any software installation? every time I try ... ERROR :/ something wrong with the srver?
<timri> i00nsu_: We need the exact error, please.
<yan> hello all, problem : i have kubuntu (gutsy) and the language is set to canada (french), i have some document (actually .java) on a usb key and there is many é,è,à in the comments there, but they appear in kate and netbeans as ?(kate)  or square (netbeans), both r in utf8 and i tryed to change to every encoding in kate but this is not helping. thanks
<i00nsu_> timi .. I will try to translate
<BluesKaj> i00nsu_, http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<i00nsu_> Amarok can't read mp3 :o
<yan> you need a plug in
<yan> didnt amarok asked you to download one?
<BluesKaj> i00nsu_, sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<invite_> i00nsu_:you have to install the proper codecs first
<timri> yan: May be a problem with the mount. Please post the output of: cat /etc/mtab | grep media
<i00nsu_> yan eyes .. but give me and error
<yan> output : /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096 0 0
<hydrogen> timri: eww
<hydrogen> grep media /etc/mtab
<hydrogen> much nicer!
<timri> i00nsu_: sudo aptitude libxine1-ffmpeg
<timri> hydrogen: It's a matter of taste. I like the consistency of the pipe'd one.
<BluesKaj> sudo aptitude install libxine1-ffmpeg
<hydrogen> timri: consistancy? whats consistant about using two commands over one
<timri> BluesKaj: I SO pown you :)
<hydrogen> with the exception of overcomplicating it..
<timri> hydrogen: I can use the same syntax with data not from a file, eg ps aux | grep yada
<yan> timri : /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096 0 0
<hydrogen> timri: right, thats because ps aux isn't a file
<BluesKaj> timri, ??
<hydrogen> you can grep stdout or you can grep a file
<timri> hydrogen: Well duh :)
<hydrogen> it makes more sense to grep the file
<hydrogen> then to put the file in stdout and grep that
<timri> BluesKaj: I typed the exact same thing some seconds before you
<timri> yan: Ah, there's a utf missing!
<BluesKaj> err, you forgot "install"
<timri> hydrogen: Whatever.
<timri> BluesKaj: *blush*
<BluesKaj> ppl copy and paste :)
<yan> how i add it?
<timri> BluesKaj: copy and paste from where :)
<BluesKaj> from the channel text
<BluesKaj> at least i do :)
<timri> Anyone can help yan with the correction of his automount? It's not using utf and I have to go NOW!
<timri> yan: sorry, something just came up :(
<yan> automount + utf on gogole will dop it :)
<yan> thanx
<excitatory> alrigh, so i have a radeon 9600 with dual heads (VGA & DVI).  I want to add a second monitor to the dvi port and have a spanning or extra wide desktop.  someone told me not to use xinerama anymore and to look into randr 1.2.  i've searched around and everything i find is a bit confusing.. is there a coherent guide for setting this up?
<i00nsu_> excitatory: i have an 9600 but never put it on, alot of errors and my secound monitor never works...
<i00nsu_> be sure u have an non-old monitor :)
<yan> i have 2 monitor , but i have a nvidia , and i use them with xinerama..
<yan> but its configured by my official nvidia driver..
<i00nsu_> well is not ati
<i00nsu_> lots of ppl says well good about nvidia cards
<yan> i heard ati didnt have good linux support... *im not an official source*
<i00nsu_> well maby you right .. cause the installation drive present itself as an wrong drive
<i00nsu_> for other distros work but is instable
<i00nsu_> maby in two three years linux will be more compatible for win games an so on
<i00nsu_> alien-arena have good playig hehe
<Downix> i00nsu_: The irony is that Linux with Cedega can get more games running than Windows Vista can.
<Downix> in my experience
<Downix> admittedly, they're majority older games
<i00nsu_> Cedega?
<i00nsu_> hmmm never did heard about
<yan> i think its a non free wine like app
<Downix> It's a port of Wine with heavy focus on DirectX games.  $5 a month
<i00nsu_> non free?
<Downix> worth the $15 I've paid for it.
<i00nsu_> :/
<Downix> It can be free if you compile it yourself from the CVS tree
<alunos> How are you?
<emilsedgh> aah, that should be merged be wine :(
<i00nsu_> $5 for month ?
<i00nsu_> boas juninho
<Downix> right, pre-pay for 3 months.
<Downix> I pay for 3 months once a year to keep up to date and thats about it
<i00nsu_> there is no way to pay for life tiime? :)
<lordofthepigs> Hello! I'm trying to mount an ISO with "sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 myiso.iso /media/iso", but for some reason I can't get it to work
<Downix> Wine runs quite a few, but they're not as fast to update specific game crashes.
<i00nsu_> well but u can run lineage2 for exemple?
<yan> google lineage2 + cedega.. i think ull find something
<yan> i never used wine or cedega to play game since i only play on xbox360 :P
<i00nsu_> yes, wine crash with most software
<i00nsu_> lol yanb
<lordofthepigs> the iso mounts fine with deamon tools on windows
<yan> lord, i don't think anyone here is skilled enought to help you :(
<lordofthepigs> dmesg has the following message "Unable to identify CD-ROM format"
<yan> im new to linux so i can't.. sry
<Downix> I run City of Heroes on Cedega.  It runs under Wine, but less stable
<i00nsu_> but some software everyone can run with wine .. i have tryd Fruity Loops 7.0 and just a few samples wouldn't installed .. but is ok..
<i00nsu_> hmmm.. good references... now I will google it
<Downix> lordofthepigs: What format is the disk in?
<lordofthepigs> well, iso9660, I suppose
<lordofthepigs> how can I find out for sure?
<Downix> hex view the file?
<lordofthepigs> er... and how is that going to tell me which format it is in?
<lordofthepigs> I read somewhere to use the file command
<lordofthepigs> and it returns myiso.iso: data
<Downix> well, if you know what the different file format headers are, you'll know that way
<jim88> can someone point me in the right direction concerning getting floppies to read ... getting an error when I click on the desktop icon ... The desktop entry file /home/me/Desktop/Floppy Device is of type FSDevice but has no DEV=... entry
<mallize> can anyone help me w/ gutsy?  i upgraded today and i can't get a windows decorator to work w/ compiz
<mallize> .. i used to have beryl
<clemenml> can anyone help me w/ gutsy?  i upgraded today and i can't get a windows decorator to work w/ compiz
<mkz> I'd like to buy a USB bluetooth transceiver.  Can anyone recommend a good source to identify a product that is linux-compatible?
<mkz> wow... never seen this channel so dead.
<genii> dlink worked for me... I think model is blt122 or so
<mkz> dlink?  ok, thanks
<genii> dbt-122
<jim88> can someone point me in the right direction concerning getting floppies to read ... getting an error when I click on the desktop icon ... The desktop entry file /home/me/Desktop/Floppy Device is of type FSDevice but has no DEV=... entry
<genii> (had to go check :)  )
<pablo__> hi
<jim88> hi
<ajmoulen> jim88: don't know the last time I had a floppy drive on a computer, but does the floppy drive show up in the kde devices list?
<Xeross> Hey
<Xeross> i need help with grub
<Xeross> i installed fresh
<jim88> ajmoulen under what list
<Xeross> grub points to correct hdd and partition
<Xeross> but cannot mount it
<ajmoulen> kde system settings, advanced, disks or something like that
<Gerrit> Hello. How do I tell my wireless card (Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG) to use 802.11b (11 mbit) rather than 802.11g (54 mbit)? If we change the mode in the router, I can no longer connect, but if we change it back, I can. Do I configure it with iwconfig or something like that?
<ajmoulen> I think floppy drives should appear there
<jim88> what's the command line entry lol
<grim_reaper2001> is there a way in irssi to get different people to show up in different colours?
<ajmoulen> jim88: under the kde menu, system settings, no idea what the command line is for it
<jim88> one sec
<Gerrit> I am using the ipw2200 network driver.
<ajmoulen> Gerrit: if your router is set to B you should automatically connect to it without changing anything
<ajmoulen> Gerrit: you shouldn't need to tell the system you want B rather than G unless you router continues to advertise G when it refuses to negotiate G
<lordofthepigs> how can I find out the FS type of an iso?
<lordofthepigs> well, a CD image, since I'm not sure it actually is an iso9660 image
<jim88> ajmoulen I dont see it but have mounted it and it the light comes on but cannot access it ... I did check and have permission
<ajmoulen> check under /media
<ajmoulen> you may find the mounted folder there
<jim88> it's listed as fd0
<Gerrit> ajmoulen: If it's set to B, it won't connect. If it's set to G, it will.
<ajmoulen> Gerrit: let me ask the obvious question, why would you force your router to B?
<seezer> lordofthepigs: try `file /path/to/fiilename`
<Gerrit> ajmoulen: Because 10 other wireless routers are using G in a range of 20m.
<Gerrit> or perhaps a range of 40m
<ajmoulen> jim88: not sure I understand the problem
<Gerrit> ajmoulen: There is a lot of interference when we use G
<jim88> I cannot access the contents of the floppy
<ajmoulen> B and G use the same frequency
<lordofthepigs> Ah, I just found it using a windows tool...
<ajmoulen> A is what you would want if you want to use a different frequency
<Gerrit> My neighbours claim that the internet works better with B.
<lordofthepigs> it seems the filesystem type is Joliet
<ajmoulen> they may just have a devices that is better at dropping crosstalk
<Gerrit> Is it possible that we have less packet loss with B than with G?
<lordofthepigs> so how can I mount that? mount -t joliet?
<seezer> lordofthepigs: iso9660 should work if joilet support is in the kernel
<ajmoulen> Gerrit: not sure
<lordofthepigs> seezer: and is it by default?
<ajmoulen> Gerrit: you could try manually setting the channel to something other than 11
<lordofthepigs> I don't remember installing that explicitely
<seezer> yes should be
<lordofthepigs> seezer: Well for some reason, it still doesnt want to mount
<nagyv> Hello! How can I find out if my ethernet card is wrong or just the config/modules/sw? I've a Compaq Presario 700 with a built-in ehternet card, according to lspci it's a Realtek 8139. But still I have no net over it
<seezer> perhaps its a "freak" format of alcohol120% or whatever products exist out there
<Gerrit> ajmoulen: ok
<lordofthepigs>  sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 myiso.iso /media/iso doesn't work
<lordofthepigs> this yields an "Unable to identify CD-ROM format" in the syslog
<ajmoulen> Gerrit: the only thing that may make sense is that G is a little more sensitive then B, but once you connect it shouldn't matter anymore
<ajmoulen> lordofthepigs: are you sure the image is good?
<Gerrit> ajmoulen: Then perhaps my neighbours are mistaken.
<lordofthepigs> ajmoulen: It mounts in windows with poweriso
<Gerrit> I will discuss it with them.
<ajmoulen> lordofthepigs: are you trying to mount a file off a fat32 partition or something like that in Linux?
<lordofthepigs> nope, it's on a ext3 partition
<kingmanto> ho un problema con hard disc esterno
<jim88> ajmoulen:I cannot access the contents of the floppy
<ajmoulen> did you try just mount -o loop myiso.iso /media/iso
<ajmoulen> jim88: from /media/fd0 or from that KDE link?
<lordofthepigs> [13:28] <lordofthepigs> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 myiso.iso /media/iso doesn't work
<kingmanto> lo vedo ma non riesco ad aprire accesso negato
<jim88> ajmoulen: from the KDE link
<ajmoulen> lordofthepigs: notice the lack of -t iso9660
<lordofthepigs> ajmoulen: If I don't use the -t iso9660 option, I get an "you need to specify the filesystem type" error
<ajmoulen> lordofthepigs: it isn't recognizing the file type
<jim88> ajmoulen:  media/fd0 does exist
<ajmoulen> lordofthepigs: I mount iso files all the time, and never put a -t iso9660
<lordofthepigs> ajmoulen: any idea what I can do?
<ajmoulen> well if it works in windows burn it to CD would be my best suggestion
<ajmoulen> jim88: if it is just the KDE link, then I would suggest just going direct to that directory from dolphin or whatever app you choose and forget the icon
<lordofthepigs> bah, I'm trying to extract an ISO from my mounted image :)
<lordofthepigs> we'll see what I get to with that...
<jim88> ajmoulen:  I understand but there is nothing there and I know there is something on the disk
<ajmoulen> jim88: from the command prompt when you do ls /media/fd0 you get nothing?
<jim88> ajmoulen:  yes
<ajmoulen> then you don't really have it mounted
<lordofthepigs> ajmoulen: heh, it seems that my extracting the mounted image into another iso worked properly
<jim88> ajmoulen:  I did mount -a
<jim88> ajmoulen:  and got no errors
<ajmoulen> type mount (do not paste it all here) do you see something specifically mounted to /media/fd0?
<jim88> ajmoulen:  ok it gave me an error mddosfs
<jim88> ajmoulen:  I changed fstab to auto and it gave no errors
<jim88> ajmoulen:  now it works
<jim88> ajmoulen:  thank you
<ajmoulen> jim88: if anything I did was helpful you are welcome, sounds like you solved it on your own
<chx> hi. Kopete can't connect to MSN. amsn can. I was able to connect to ICQ/AOL. Do not know whether it's related but this often (not always) happens after hybernation, ktorrent also seems to have problems. i did a /etc/init.d/networking restart.  is there any KDE specific networking service i need to restart? I run Gutsy.
<patricio> what could be the reason, why knetworkmanager suddenly stops looking for active interfaces? seems like hotplug is down
<patricio> but when I restart, nothing changes: No w-lan accesspoints show up, and if i plug in the ethernet cable, there is no automatic dhclient'ing
<patricio> I can only go for manual network configuration in knetworkmanager
<patricio> this all started when I first killed knetworkmanager and set ifconfig eth0 192.168.123.111 just because I only needed point to point there for accessing a newly bought router (so no dhcp there)
<patricio> actually I think, this is knetworkmanager, clicking on "manual configure" doesn't let pop up any window ... :I
<patricio> kNetworkManager 0.2
<jim88> ajmoulen:  no, you helped ... just thankful you guys are here
<patricio> knetworkmanager seems blind, it doesn't even detect, that I'm in here (ethernet, dhcp)
<patricio> help :)
<patricio> what input do you need, to better help me?
<dthacker-work> patricio, why not use System-->Settings?
<pacman> is there any particular reason why Kubuntu keeps freezing on me?
<dthacker-work> pacman: you will need to provide more information than that.
<pacman> it does it especially after I've been trying to add stuff in Adept
<pacman> it'll just freeze, and I'll have to restart
<patricio> ....... hmpf
<dthacker-work> pacman: not sure, I am also having a
<dthacker-work> Adept issues
<yan> pacman, if u use aptitude is it freezing?
<yan> or do you use the adept_manager? (GUI)
<pacman> you mean sudo apt-get?
<yan> there sudo apt-get and sudo aptitude
<pacman> I use both....been using adept since I'm just setting up my new HD
<yan> does sudo apt-get freeze kde?
<pacman> no, it doesn't
<yan> so only the gui does right?
<pacman> yeah
<yan> well i have some issu with the adept_manager (gui) 2.. so i started to use sudo apt-get
<yan> i look in adept_manager for the package i want
<yan> then download/install them trought apt-get
<yan> if u absolutely need a GUI to do that then type in console sudo apt-get install synaptic
<pacman> I guess I'll start doing that
<yan> when it's installed, type synaptic
<yan> its another package manager
<pacman> synaptic is the Gnome version of adept, right?
<yan> ewww i just started to use linux so i cant tell u
<ardchoille> pacman: yes, but a lot of folks think synaptic is much better
<pacman> I've never tried it, though my g/f has ubuntu on her box
<yan> you could try it
<ardchoille> pacman: I hate GTK apps, but I use synaptic when I need a gui for package management.
<pacman> opening it now
<ardchoille> Kinda says a lot
<ardchoille> pacman: Synaptic?
<pacman> yes
<ardchoille> pacman: I'd like to make one suggestion wrt synaptic
<pacman> okay
<ardchoille> When it opens, click on Settings > Preferences and make sure the option "Show package properties in the main window" is checked.
<ardchoille> That will get you a nice "package explanation" in the main window
<yeniklasorr> Who got worked Ati radeon x1600 successfully? I have problems with beryl and tv capture card. Can you help me?
<dthacker-work> I think I found the offending packages.  libsmclient, samba-common, and smbclient refuse to update via adept.  Everything else is applied.
<pacman> okay, now I'm having an audio issue
<pacman> hmm...vlc issue...works fine in mplayer
<_Angelus_> use amarok ;p
<ubuntu> Please help me :D I'm on kubuntu 7.10 live cd at the partitioning phase, I chose manual. How can I set the swap space?
<_Angelus_> ubuntu simple
<ubuntu> How?
<_Angelus_> create a partition double the size of you're ram and choose to use as swap
<_Angelus_> :)
<ubuntu> allright
<ubuntu> 2048
<_Angelus_> yeah
<ubuntu> but how do I choose it as swap?
<_Angelus_> and select to use as swap
<ubuntu> how to select?
<ubuntu> there comes some box
<_Angelus_> from were you select the size
<ubuntu> ok
<_Angelus_> yeah
<_Angelus_> you have an option in that box
<ubuntu> do I write "swap" in it or?
<_Angelus_> use as:
<_Angelus_> no
<ubuntu> ok
<_Angelus_> it's a drop down box
<ubuntu> umm
<ubuntu> ext3?
<_Angelus_> you can select the filesystem type
<_Angelus_> no
<_Angelus_> swap
<_Angelus_> not ext3
<ubuntu> oooooooohhhkdjglkdjgldkfgj
<ubuntu> lol :D
<_Angelus_> you have a choice called swap
<ubuntu> thanks alot!
<_Angelus_> hehe
<_Angelus_> xD
<ubuntu> understood :D
<_Angelus_> then make a partition and use it as /
<ubuntu> I made the ext3 and / now
<ubuntu> then swap
<_Angelus_> i recommand making another to partitions, one as /boot and the other as /home
<_Angelus_> *two
<ubuntu> Well I'll make: windows, media, swap and a kubuntu
<_Angelus_> oh
<The_Machine> i have an xvid i'm trying to watch with Kaffeine and the video is all weird
<_Angelus_> why would you do media on a separate partition?
<ubuntu> well when windows crashes, then I can reinstall it without problems
<ubuntu> by media I mean videos etc
<The_Machine> i'm not sure how to troubleshoot it w/ linux
<_Angelus_> oh
<The_Machine> it's obviously a codec problem
<The_Machine> but i've played other divx files on here just fine.
<_Angelus_> ubuntu then why don't you make /home as a separate partition and save you're media in you're /home/user so if you format youre computer you won't loose you're programs settings and you won;t loose you're media :)
<ubuntu> ummm
<ubuntu> then I cant read it from windows
<ubuntu> well I just want to make partition for media, isn't it ok? :P
<ubuntu> "no root file system is defined"
<ubuntu> how do I define it?
<The_Machine> you have to basiclaly put it somewhere
<The_Machine> how about /
<The_Machine> it can't be blank
<ubuntu> it worked! :D ty
<ubuntu> yea
<ubuntu> figured it out
<The_Machine> :)
<jamesarthur> hi, anybody get cryptsetup luksformat to work? i can't..........     :(
<The_Machine> but wait
<The_Machine> before you do that
<The_Machine> i don't know if you want to do what you're doing
<The_Machine> i know what you want to do
<The_Machine> shared 'media' space
<The_Machine> between both operating systems
<ubuntu> I already did
<ubuntu> yea
<_Angelus_> ubuntu you must choose a partition with mount point /
<The_Machine> but why are you putting it at root?  (/)
<ubuntu> yeye
<The_Machine> nm
<The_Machine> you're high or something.
<ubuntu> The_Machine: I haven't created the media partition yet
<The_Machine> oh, then you're just installing it
<ubuntu> I'm trying to create it afterwards
<ubuntu> yea
<The_Machine> and then you'll make your media partition later
<The_Machine> okay :)
<The_Machine> heh
<ubuntu> thanks for trying to help! :)
<The_Machine> thanks fine then :)
<The_Machine> lol
<ubuntu> I appreciate it
<ubuntu> Formatting
<_Angelus_> ubuntu listen , create swap , create the root file system and use it as / , then creat the media partition and mount it at /media/data for example and choose ntfs as partition for it ;0
<ubuntu> i love the live cd <3 irc and formatting in a same window!
<The_Machine> :)
<The_Machine> yeah, tha'ts awesome
<ubuntu> _Angelus_: I'll create the media afterwards
<_Angelus_> well you can create it afterwards too
<_Angelus_> just leave enough space
<sfire_> ubuntu type /nick and you can get a nickname also :)
<Eicca> oh ty :D
<_Angelus_> btw ubuntu i would recomand installing windows first, and instaling kubuntu after, because windows re-writes the boot manager so you will have to boot into the livecd again and re-install grub after installing windows
<Eicca> _Angelus_: thats what I've done
<_Angelus_> oh
<_Angelus_> ok
<_Angelus_> :p
<Eicca> :)
<Eicca> I'm just trying to figure out how to create media partition, put the media from windows partition to media partition, and then resize the windows partition
<Eicca> seems like a hard task, since partition magic 8 wasn't able to do it :/
<BluDog_Anchorite> any idea why i am getting a 403-forbidden when trying to run updates today ?
<BluDog_Anchorite> all the updates for samba today for dapper are getting 403'ed
<Eicca> this Konversation seems like cool :P
<Eicca> and the whole kde
<jamesarthur> Sysinfo for 'jamespc': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: AMDAthlon64X2DualCore5200+ at 1000 MHz (2005 bogomips), , RAM: 527/1772MB, 138 proc's, 25.41min up
<Eicca> Sysinfo for 'ubuntu': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: Intel(R)Core2CPU6300@1.86GHz at 1600 MHz (3726 bogomips), , RAM: 997/1010MB, 134 proc's, 3.53h up
<nosrednaekim> wow... thats a low freq X2... how old it is
<Eicca> pwnt joo :D
<nosrednaekim> umm how did you get that?
<Eicca> I wrote /sysinfo
<nosrednaekim> i'll pwn everyone..
<Eicca> :P
<nosrednaekim> Sysinfo for 'geebee': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 at 800 MHz (1601 bogomips), HD: 38/84GB, RAM: 868/877MB, 127 proc's, 2.17h up
<BluDog_Anchorite> failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbfs_3.0.22-1ubuntu3.4_i386.deb  403 Forbidden
<Rukus> my xorg process is running twice
 * freqmod_nx too
<Rukus> is there a reason
<nosrednaekim> BluDog_Anchorite: try switching mirrors
<Eicca> omg "Installing system: 82%"!
<BluDog_Anchorite> nosrednaekim: while I appreciate the suggestion, I could have done that on my own.  I am asking why, or if anyone else is having a similar issue with that mirror
<Rukus> i have two xorg processes.  why?
<sfire_> BluDog_Anchorite: yes.. same here... but you probably already knew that
<nosrednaekim> BluDog_Anchorite: for some general info on 403 errors ...http://www.checkupdown.com/status/E403.html
<ardchoille> BluDog_Anchorite: I just did "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" and didn't get any errors.
<BluDog_Anchorite> ok, well I just didn't want to have to re-do mirror lists on all my servers
<BluDog_Anchorite> i'll try that
<BluDog_Anchorite> brb
<nosrednaekim> BluDog_Anchorite: you should run a local apt mirror if you have more than two or three computers.
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: Any tutorial on that? I have 11 computers in my home
<sfire_> in your home :o
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: yeah.. just a sec
<sfire_> o.O
<nosrednaekim> sfire_: 13 here:D
<sfire_> here I thought I was a nerd
<ardchoille> lol
<nosrednaekim> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.howtoforge.com%2Flocal_debian_ubuntu_mirror%3Ftopic%3D306349&ei=4PQ9R6qICoeSpwTMy_TACg&usg=AFQjCNHVE8_eg7akGtAO1KPhSuXxWjgQpA&sig2=62yPc8DUdOldCrb85x1yLg
<sfire_> nothing compared to you guys... I only have 4.. and I consider that to be a few too many
<nosrednaekim> pardon the google redirect ;)
<sfire_> I could easily virualize a few
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: ty
<jeroenvrp> samba
 * BluesKaj wonders if ardchoille has 8 siblings :)
<jeroenvrp> on the windows-site people must fill in username/password, but samba is set to anonymous; what can be wrong!?
<jeroenvrp> on commandline at localhost works
<jeroenvrp> firewall is open
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: I have 4 if that makes the abundance any better :D
 * BluesKaj feels deprived , we only have 2 :)
<BluesKaj> did have 3 , but donated one to the seniors dropin center
<nosrednaekim> lol
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: No, 11 coputers.. controlling various aspects of the house functions :)
 * genii gets ardchoille a complete X10 home automation system for his birthday
<ardchoille> genii: That's what we already use :)
<ardchoille> Not many people know about those
<ardchoille> Perl scripts ftw
<BluesKaj> beleiev it or not there was an old about 75 , who immediately loaded debian sarge on it ..an old electronics guy , who used to have a repair business and had been into computers since around 1975 or so
<genii> heh
<genii> BluesKaj: Those old electronics guys know stuff. scary stuff like how to get your ham radio working inside a Faraday cage, etc
<ardchoille> lol
<BluesKaj> hehe yeah , genii :)
<Eicca> hello
<nosrednaekim> hello
<Eicca> succesfully installed <3
<BluesKaj> computers running house functions ardchoille ...sounds like avery hi tech house
<nosrednaekim> Eicca: kubuntu?
<Eicca> Kopete just wont work
<Eicca> yea
<Eicca> 7.10 :)
<nosrednaekim> Eicca: whats wrong with it..
<Eicca> damn those "debian" texts
<Eicca> looks like lesbian
<BluesKaj> genii, lotsa old houses were faraday cages , plaster lath with the embedded chicken wire in the walls...try running wireless in one of those :)
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: its possible
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: slow though :D
<Eicca> nosrednaekim: http://i.servut.us/i/kopete_error.png
<BluesKaj> wired works for me , cat5 thru the snake channels I built under the floors for other media , years ago
<Eicca> even the screenshot taking is made so easy in kubuntu ^
<Eicca> ^^
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: yeah, but my dad doesn't like drilling hole everywhere for13 cimputers :D
<nosrednaekim> Eicca: that doens't really help, what were you trying to do with kopete?
<BluesKaj> we fished lines
<zblach> hey all
<nosrednaekim> hey zblach
<zblach> anyone have samba working as a gobetween with ubuntu and vmware?
<Eicca> nosrednaekim: while connecting to msn
<nosrednaekim> Eicca: ah... run allof your system updates.
<nosrednaekim> *all of
<Eicca> nosrednaekim: ok
<Eicca> just running
<nosrednaekim> Eicca: it was a bug in the release version of kdelibs
<Eicca> "Upgrading Kubuntu to version 7.10" <- lol?
<Eicca> nosrednaekim: ok
<MilitantPotato> !kdepim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdepim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> MilitantPotato: What do you need to know about kdepim, I use it and may be able tohelp
<MilitantPotato> I'm curious what it is :)
<ardchoille> MilitantPotato: I assume it is Kontact
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: it is called "Kontact"
<MilitantPotato> ah, I marked akregator for removal and it said kdepim needed to be removed aswell
<ardchoille> MilitantPotato: akregator is a module of kontact
<ardchoille> MilitantPotato: Have you used kontact?
<MilitantPotato> no.
<MilitantPotato> I've just opened it though
<ardchoille> It's quite nice
<MilitantPotato> kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel(): call to deprecated action.
<MilitantPotato> is that a common error when running it?
<MilitantPotato> very cool application
<Eicca> hmm
<Eicca> 403 forbidden
<nosrednaekim> Eicca: mirror problems?
<Eicca> how can I change it?
<Eicca> yea
<nosrednaekim> Eicca: try switching mirrors
<nosrednaekim> use columbia
<Eicca> how?
<polo2> I have the same error with the lasts 3 news actualisations and my native language is spanish
<polo2> 403 forbidden
<nosrednaekim> Eicca: Adept->adept->manage repositories
<nosrednaekim> uhh oh...i'm seeing something coming here...
<Eicca> to what do i change these :P
<nosrednaekim> Eicca: leave all the check marks.. marked as they were.
<BluesKaj> zblach, try  typing smb:/ in konq , doen't work in FF and I dunno about IE in VMWare
<Eicca> ok, I changed to "Main Server"
<zblach> it works fine in konq
<nosrednaekim> Eicca: try using columbia as I KNOW that works.
<zblach> i'm just having trouble accessing my samba shares from vmware
<Eicca> nosrednaekim: I'll try the main first
<nosrednaekim> ok
<BluesKaj> yeah , vmware does that
<zblach> it does
<zblach> well, it should
<zblach> shared on my vmachine shows only itself
<BluesKaj> zblach, you may have to run the network wizard in windows/vmware
<Eicca> I'm creating a Guest account, what privileges should I give to it?
<Eicca> I don't want it to be able to log as root
<Eicca> or change settings
<nosrednaekim> Eicca: then just leave the settings as default
<Eicca> okay
<Eicca> cool
<zblach> BluesKaj: it's an issue of vmware being unable contact the outside network
<polo2> What can I do with 403 forbbiden error?
<nosrednaekim> Eicca: did switching mirrors help your 403?
<BluesKaj> yes, i had the same problem ... trying to configure networking  vmware is harder than doing it in linux
<Eicca> yea :)
<Eicca> thanks
<nosrednaekim> polo2: switch mirrors
<Eicca> Main server still works
<Eicca> Or atleast if you use English as language
<nosrednaekim> :D
<BluesKaj> zblach, what's the issue that you need to use vmware to connec to the net
<Eicca> lol "could not commit updates"
<Eicca> still succesfully completed
<Eicca> umm
<Eicca> what ever
<Eicca> kopete goes
<nosrednaekim> weird
<Eicca> yea
<nosrednaekim> does kopete work now?
<Eicca> I think that the 3 last updates wasnt so important
<Eicca> testing
<polo2> mirrors 0k. My native language is spanish but I understanded. Thanks.
<Eicca> yea works
<Eicca> thanks again :D
<Eicca> polo2 I ment if you can download spanish language packets from the Main Server
<Eicca> what ever
<Eicca> where can I check if my gfx card drivers are installed or not?
<nosrednaekim> Eicca: "restricted-manager-kde
<nosrednaekim> or systemsettings->advanced->restrictedmanager
<Eicca> ok
<Eicca> downloading
<Eicca> :)
<Eicca> next stop: Wine
<Eicca> needs computer restart
<Eicca> brb
<ardchoille> Eicca: Wait
<ardchoille> Eicca: Did you just install graphics drivers?
<Eicca> yea
<ardchoille> Don't need to reboot for that
<Eicca> ?
<Eicca> oh
<Eicca> then what? =)
<ardchoille> Just need to restart xorg:  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Eicca> ok
<Eicca> ty
<nosrednaekim> Eicca: save anything you have open before you run that;)
<ardchoille> Eicca: Rarely do you need to reboot Linux
<Eicca> okay
<Eicca> cool
<Eicca> the kubuntu booting is kinda slow
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: Glad you caught that, I'll make sure to say that in the future
<nosrednaekim> Eicca: that was probably just the first boot
<nosrednaekim> i'm down to 45 seconds here
<Eicca> ok
<Eicca> oh yea
<Eicca> the first boot must be slower
<ardchoille> Naturally
<nosrednaekim> thats 45 seconds to a usable desktop... about 30 seconds to KDM
<ubuntu> Hi guys, I'm in the Live CD (7.04), and its because my system got ruined, I can't start up normall anymore. At the time that the Graphical login window appears, only thing that happens is that the kubuntu startup bar appears, it's empty and it isn't moving, when I press the power button on my computer then the bar starts to get to decrease and the computer shuts off
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: you can go "ctrl+alt+f1" and see the boot up logs and have the ability to log in from the command line
<mastermanx2005> is thier a way to get some one ip with kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> mastermanx2005: what do you mean?
<Eicca> nosrednaekim: whats the partition tool for kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<mastermanx2005> like getting some one ip adress
<mastermanx2005> cuz i know cmd netstat -n u can do
<nosrednaekim> mastermanx2005: check out "whois"
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim , whats the point in logging in from command line, i somehow managed to do that, but I can't even imagine what that would do to solve the booting problem
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: its probably X..
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim , Ok, is it possible to fix X :)?
<ardchoille> ubuntu: There's a wealth of things you can do with that, like cat file, sudo apt-get install/remove, top, screen, etc
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: you can run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and then "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<nosrednaekim> and if it fails,it will tell you why
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim , is there any way to do that without leaving the LIve CD :) ?
<icheyne> hi all. I am trying to "apt-get upgrade", but I am getting "403 - Forbidden" errors from http://security.ubuntu.com. What is going on?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: no
<nosrednaekim> icheyne: switch to the main us mirror
<icheyne> nosrednaekim: do you know why it's broken?
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim , those commands are spelled right right?, I'll writte em down and try
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: Can't he use mount and nano to fix his xorg.conf?
<urbmen> I am having trouble installing Unreal tournament 2004 on Kubuntu can any one tell me how to do it
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: yeah, they are right.
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: IDK what the [problem is... easier to do a dpkg-reconfigure
<ardchoille> true
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim , Thanks alot, I'll try that, so I press ctrl+alt+f1 after I get stuck?
<nosrednaekim> yeah.
<nosrednaekim> maybe ctrl+alt +f2 it sometimes depends
<urbmen> its got the linux installer on disk one but I have no idea how to install it
<ubuntu> cya soon :)
<icheyne> nosrednaekim: I am using http://security.ubuntu.com - isn't that the main mirror?
<nosrednaekim> icheyne: yes, and its broken, try the main us one, or anything else.
<urbmen> !.sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<eicca> why do I need to use "Automatic Image Adjustion" on my view sonics VA903b every time the kde starts?
<eicca> and that command didnt work
<eicca> had to reboot
<nosrednaekim> eicca: it probably got messed up by the boot splash
<alucardromero> Anybody have any experience with Atheros wireless cards?  They give me mad loads of diarrhea.
<eicca> nosrednaekim: yea, but it gets every time I open it
<nosrednaekim> alucardromero: yalp.. got one.
<eicca> can I change the resolution of the splash?
<alucardromero> How did you get yours to work?
<urbmen> does anybody play unrela tournament 2004
<nosrednaekim> alucardromero: default driver ussually works, when it doesn't I use ndiswrapper
<urbmen> unreal*
<nosrednaekim> alucardromero: what chipset have you got?
<icheyne> thanks nosrednaekim
<alucardromero> Celeron 530
<nosrednaekim> alucardromero: no... I mean which atherso chipset?
<nosrednaekim> alucardromero: "lspci"
<puzzud> hey guys, what's up with the "Forbidden" message when I try to download http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/libsmbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<alucardromero> Oh... um, ...
<alucardromero> 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<nosrednaekim> eww.... 5006
<alucardromero> Yeah.
<nosrednaekim> alucardromero: use ndiswrapper :D
<alucardromero> Do I blacklist the restricted driver?
<eicca> nosrednaekim: can I change the resolution of the splash screen to 1280x1024?
<nosrednaekim> eicca: hrm...not sure.... you can change its res, but i'm not sure how high.
<eicca> k
<dthacker-work> puzzud: don't know, I'm getting it too.
<dthacker-work> I must have forgot to register ;)
<puzzud> yea, and I was really happy to do a online upgrade
<arash> nosrednaekim , Yay, that commando worked, I was ubuntu recently
<nosrednaekim> arash: ok.. sweert
<puzzud> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/libsmbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb and similar files are all dated for today
 * dthacker-work left his coffee in the break room.....
<puzzud> created/uploaded
<puzzud> is it possible someone didn't set the correct group access rights on them?
<arash> nosrednaekim: well, one thing for both of us, maybe you shouldnt tell newbies to type \ sudo dpkg/reconfigure xserver/xorg . non of what said there maid sense
<eicca> nosrednaekim: is there a virtual machine available on kubuntu? some that could run windows xp
<nosrednaekim> eicca: virtualbox
<nosrednaekim> arash: well, if you go with the defaults,you are good :D
<arash> but restarting x worked, but not my keyboard layout is changed , and also, I wonder if my ATI drivers is uninstalled now, can I upgrade to 7.10
<arash> nosrednaekim , I just pressed esc out of scareness >D
<eicca> nosrednaekim: is it good?
<nosrednaekim> arash: your ati drivers are probably still installed, but not being used
<nosrednaekim> eicca: excellent
<nosrednaekim> eicca: youneed over a gig of ram though..
<eicca> nosrednaekim: I like the sound of that :P
<eicca> Well I have 1 gig
<eicca> in windows the microsoft virtual machine worked fine
<nosrednaekim> ok... you should be good then
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> eicca: you will have to reinstall WindowsXP into it
<eicca> nosrednaekim: I know
<nosrednaekim> eicca: you aren't going to be playing any games in it though.
<eicca> I know that too ;)
<nosrednaekim> eicca: this your first time using linux?
<eicca> umm no
<arash> nosrednaekim , why can't you play games in a virtual machine?
<nosrednaekim> I ask...cause I want to stop assuming that you know nothing..
<nosrednaekim> ok.. good XD
<eicca> I know just very little :P
<eicca> arash you'd need a very fast computer
<nosrednaekim> arash: no 3d acceleration
<eicca> at all?
<eicca> what about for example java games
<eicca> that has a little 3d
<arash> nosrednaekim: can I  play 10/13 year old games if I got a very good graphics card :p?
<nosrednaekim> eicca: only what can be done on your CPU
<eicca> umm ok
<Dr_Willis> I play games in 'virtual' machines all the time.
<eicca> For example runescape?
<drarem> ok so i have glade and anjuta, now what...
<nosrednaekim> arash: actually, anything more than 5-6 years old will play decently
<eicca> I want to run macro on it
<puzzud> is anyone here a kubuntu dev?
<Dr_Willis> C64, amiga, Dosbox,  ect..  and all the mame games.. :0
<drarem> on glade, the menu shows up in the middle of the window maximized, like any button or image control I add to it
<drarem> it's confusing
<nosrednaekim> eicca: don't know what that is.
<arash> nosrednaekim: sounds interesting, I'll keep the name of it in mind :)
<eicca> nosrednaekim: www.runescape.com
<slow-motion> re
<eicca> but yea
<eicca> I have to go to sleep
<nosrednaekim> puzzud: they hang out over at #kubuntu-devel
<eicca> thanks alot guys and see you!
<puzzud> nosrednaekim: thx
<nosrednaekim> drarem: wrong channel for glade.
<drarem> heh, don't have channel operator access to #glade
<nosrednaekim> drarem: try #ubuntu-motu
<drarem> thanks :)
<nosrednaekim> or #ubunt-devel
<nosrednaekim> or #gnome
<drarem> cool
<BluDog_Anchorite> well, aparently the 403 errors are a known issue.  Looks like i will have to wait until they fix the updates.
<KDEusr> synaptic transaction set check failed
<KDEusr> anyone know why?
<Dr_Willis> check is in the mail?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ardchoille> hahaha
<Henkie> hi, my kdm doesnt recognize my default kde
<Henkie> where is the setting responsible?
<Henkie> it always start gnome
<Henkie> starts
<jpatrick> Henkie: in session menu press kde
<Henkie> jpatrick, yeah, but it doesnt remember
<jpatrick> hmm
<ardchoille> I thought kdm rememberd the last session and set it to default
<Henkie> same here, but it doesnt
<Dr_Willis> the users have a .dmrc file (i think) that it saves it in.
<Dr_Willis> some times that file gets the wrong permissions and cant be saved
<Henkie> ah, sounds about right
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: my ~/.dmrc file says:  Session=default
<sn00zer> Henkie: check this forum: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/27155-making-kde-default-session.html
<Henkie> i moved my home dir to another uid because of winbind
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille change it to kde then. :) or just delete the file
<Dr_Willis> it will remake it next time you liogin
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<Henkie> alright, i'll try it at work tomorrow
<arash> Hi, I try to upgrade to Gutsy, but I get this error after a short while http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44807/
<WaltzingAlong> arash: should comment out those anyway since they are for feisty and you are on gutsy now
<arash> WaltzingAlong: huh? Im on 7.04 now, I want to upgrade to 7.10, and during that installatioon with adept it hangs and says that those 3 lines are the problem
<ardchoille> arash: What he meant was that if you are upgrading *to* Gutsy, you shouldn't have any Feisty repos enabled
<arash> ardchoille: ah OK :), what acction should be taken
<arash> ?
<ardchoille> arash: as WaltzingAlong mentioned, comment out all the Fesity repos
<arash> ardchoille: /etc/sources ?
<ardchoille> arash: But, there's a better way to upgrade
<ardchoille> !upgrade | arash
<ubotu> arash: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Henkie> how do i get rid of dash?
<Henkie> because it kinda annoys me
<ardchoille> !info dash
<ubotu> dash: The Debian Almquist Shell. In component main, is required. Version 0.5.4-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 85 kB, installed size 208 kB
<ardchoille> Well, that description helped a lot
<arash> ardchoille: huh?, not through the KDE applications?
<Henkie> :)
<Henkie> i kinda said i couldnt  :P
<Henkie> i -> it
<BluesKaj> arash, upgrading from launchpad ?
<ardchoille> arash: I was under the impression that the gui upgrader took care of that for you
<arash> BluesKaj: I followed the steps that were mentioned in the channels topic
<arash> in the link in the channels topic *
<ardchoille> amaranth.. I recognise that word from somewhere
<MaTiAz> Nightwish?
<arash> ardchoille: hmm, maybe I should comment em out manually?
<ardchoille> arash: I would. /etc/apt/sources.list
<Henkie> kde printing seems not to work, but printing from a gnome app does work
<Henkie> what can be the problem?
<ardchoille> arash: Where did you get those sources from anyway (amaranth)?
<arash> ardchoille: dunno, :p, probably some manual told me too :)
<arash> ardchoille: u know where they are from?
<ardchoille> arash: Ok, the only reason I asked is because those sources are missing the "component"
<sn00zer> i'm using beryl (i know its outdated) but aquamarine crashed and now all the window decorators disappeared from the list except gtk\
<sn00zer> any clue as to what happened?
<arash> ardchoille: u use 7.10 ?
<ardchoille> arash: Yes
<arash> ardchoille: hehe, Im gonna be enjoying KDE 3.5.8 anytime now :D
<ardchoille> It's nice. I had my doubts about upgrading, but I'm glad I did. Kubuntu ROCKS!
<arash> ardchoille: hehe, well, cya , it tells me to close down all programs,
<ardchoille> ok
<sn00zer> anyone?
<MilitantPotato> my wife keeps getting 403 forbidden messages trying to upgrade samba via synaptic or adept, anyone else having this problem?
<ardchoille> !beryl | sn00zer
<ubotu> sn00zer: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ardchoille> MilitantPotato: Might be a problem with the repos.. althought it isn't often, it's known to happen
<sn00zer> i know know.... upgrade...
<Daisuke-Ido> MilitantPotato: about everyone's having the problem
<MilitantPotato> Ok, atleast it's not a local issue :)
<Daisuke-Ido> ardchoille: right now it seems very widespread
<ardchoille> Daisuke-Ido: Ah, ok
<Daisuke-Ido> but i have faith it will be restored to glory shortly
<sn00zer> is the compiz in the fiesty repos the same as compiz-fusion?
<MilitantPotato> are you using amaranth's repo?
<sn00zer> talking to me MilitantPotato?
<MilitantPotato> yea
<sn00zer> i doubt it, i'm using the default repos
<MilitantPotato> is compiz included in the feisty repos now?
<BluesKaj> hmm, seems to me only certain countries are having repository/install-update probs , but not all. I haven't seen it in .ca repos ...but the prob could be package dependent
<ardchoille> !info compiz
<ubotu> compiz: OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1.1 (gutsy), package size 30 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: No problems here (http://archive.ubuntu.com/blah)
<sn00zer> well there's compiz, compiz-core, compiz-dev, compiz-extra, compiz-gnome, compiz-gtk, compiz-kde, and compiz-plugins under aptitude but could that be the old compiz?
<arash> dang
<arash> same problem, but new sources
<arash> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44813/
<ardchoille> arash: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ? I'll have a look
<arash> any ideas?
<ardchoille> arash: That looks like the same issue others are having right now
<arash> oh, so theres nothing to do about it :< ?
<ardchoille> Not at the moment
<tilt> I'm a new user of Kubuntu and it's the first time that i wanna install a prog wich isn't on Add/Rem prog. How i'm supposed to do that?
<arash> ardchoille , then Im gonna be an Vista user until the CD's arrive :(
<ehird`> tilt: First you must flip the magnetic quantum flux of your soul.
<arash> tilt , have you tried adept-manager?
<ehird`> tilt: Then, you must reinforce the portal to exemplify its positive/negative output points.
<tilt> yes... the prog is not in..
<ehird`> tilt: Then, you must start konsole and type "sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME".
<ehird`> Actually you only have to do the last bit.
<tilt> nice thx i take this in note
<ardchoille> ehird`: That's not helping
<ehird`> ardchoille: Hey! I did help. ... eventually
<ardchoille> hehe
<myrdos> How can I tell what the dungeon I'm in is called?
<myrdos> Like "gnomish mines" or "sokoban"
<myrdos> Is there a way?
<Daisuke-Ido> huh?
<arash> well, thanks anyway :)
<BluesKaj> ardchoille, this one is ok, http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: Ah, thanks
<tilt> E: Couldn't find package poweriso.tar.gz
<tilt> where the package should be?
<ehird`> tilt: don't install from a tar.
<ehird`> tilt: try 'sudo apt-get install poweriso', failing that google for ubuntu packages
<BluesKaj> tar files are normally not listed in repositories that adept and synaptic use
<ehird`> failing that, get dirty with the command line and compile it yourself with that tar
<BluesKaj> not impressed with the latest version of poweriso
<tilt> have  you another prog that read .daa?
<BluesKaj> it's hacked from the windows app
<ehird`> BluesKaj: does it use WINE? :|
<ehird`> if so i wish they didn't say it supports Linux. Ive seen loads of things saying 'Supports linux too, with WINE!' and I just think 'no. just no.'
<BluesKaj> dunno , ehird` ..using kiso or k3b
<tilt> k3b do not open it
<BluesKaj> the older vesions of acetoneiso were good
<BluesKaj> but not the newer ones
<Greenery> i cant update samba from the current update, something about commiting
<BluesKaj> ehird`, tilt , I used poweriso in windows and it was clunky
<Dr_Willis> ive herad of some others with similer issues Greenery - i think there may be a bug in the updates
<Dr_Willis> Greenery may want to try again in a day or so
<Greenery> okies
<raylu> is it just me or is http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/libsmbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb giving a 403?
<raylu> as is all architectures of that one file, but nothing else
<ardchoille> raylu: At the moment, several users have reported that problem.
<raylu> ok, thanks
<slow-motion> n8
<MilitantPotato> Gnome is currently my login manager, how do I set KDE to handle it?
<ardchoille> MilitantPotato: /etc/X11/default-display-manager  ?
<MilitantPotato> /usr/sbin/gdm
<MilitantPotato> change it to /usr/sbin/kdm ?
<BluesKaj> MilitantPotato, system settings/user management/admin mode
<ardchoille> Mine has  /usr/bin/kdm  and I use kdm
 * ardchoille likes BluesKaj's idea better
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: But, without a gui, would that be the correct file to edit?
<faires> Hello
<MilitantPotato> BluesKaj: what am I modifying in here?
<faires> How can I convert files to 3gp on Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> ardchoille, dunno , I normally use the gui ...it's easier for us old windows users :)
<ardchoille> :)
<faires> I tried ffmpeg, but it doesn't have a 3gp support when downloading through Adept
<ardchoille> I always like to know the cli way of doing things in case a gui breaks. But, I've never had a gui break.
<faires> (at least it's accusing it)
<faires> ubotu: 3gp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3gp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tilt> root@CPE00112f54d8de-CM00111adeaa42:~# tar zxvf poweriso.tar.gz                        in wich folder it needed to be?
<faires> ubotu: viedo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about viedo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<faires> ubotu: video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<BluesKaj> MilitantPotato, the users and groups , there should be listings for gnome and kde users
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<leo_rockw> can someone help me set up kpf?
<ardchoille> tilt: Are you logged into the root account? You can use sudo for tar
<MilitantPotato> BluesKaj: yea, it lists me, but I'm not seeing an option to change the login windows manager..?  It's using the GDM login screen and options, instead of KDE's
<tilt> ardchoille:  i have use sudo su - and i enter my password before i write down this command..
<ubuntu> I am just about at wits end here with these STUPID partitioning programs on the live cds!!!!
<ubuntu> why is my drive status "busy" when nothing's mounted?!!
<faires> How can I convert files to 3gp on Kubuntu? I tried ffmpeg, but it doesn't have a 3gp support when downloading through Adept (or at least it say so)
<MilitantPotato> when I first installed KDE on my Ubuntu install it asked if I wanted to use GDM or KDM as a login manager, I chose GDM because I wanted to try KDE first.  Turns out I prefer it and want KDE to handle the login screen.
<leo_rockw> ubuntu: if the program is so "stupid" then program your own, otherwise don't complain
<hydrogen> leo_rockw: thats a stupid way to look at it.
<ubuntu> im not getting mnuch help here
<ubuntu> this is day 2
<ubuntu> i tried to gparted live cd, and it just crashes
<leo_rockw> hydrogen: you can't say something is stupid when someone put a lot of effort into it
<hydrogen> leo_rockw: one can complain about how bad a program is without having a better alternative
<ardchoille> tilt: Ok, just for future reference, there is hardly a need to use su, using sudo can do most everything. I've been using ubuntu since 2004 and never have needed to be in a root shell
<hydrogen> leo_rockw: sure you can.. we say it about windows all the time
<leo_rockw> hydrogen: then program one yourself
<MilitantPotato> ubuntu Serial or ATA?
<hydrogen> leo_rockw: why?
<hydrogen> leo_rockw: I can call it stupid without doing so
<leo_rockw> hydrogen: why not?
<ubuntu> MilitantPotato: ATA
<leo_rockw> hydrogen: that's being ungrateful
<hydrogen> leo_rockw: because programming my own doesn't automatically make the other more or less stupid
<MilitantPotato> ubuntu do you have the jumpers set correctly?
<ubuntu> It claims my old swap drive from the partition im trying to erase is mounted
<leo_rockw> hydrogen: the source is there, if you want to make it better, then make it better
<hydrogen> leo_rockw: right, but even if I don't make it better it doesn't stop it from being stupid
<ubuntu> MilitantPotato: its been working fine.
<leo_rockw> hydrogen: if you don't make it better, then don't complain
<hydrogen> logic is good.
<hydrogen> leo_rockw: No, I'm free to complain about it.
<leo_rockw> hydrogen: the program is not stupid if it works for others
<hydrogen> leo_rockw: if I choose to
<hydrogen> leo_rockw: err, let me bring up windows again?
<tilt> ardchoille:  ok... and you said that i can install a .tar.gz with sudo? the guys before you just said   that it was impossible
<leo_rockw> hydrogen: i never called windows stupid
<hydrogen> leo_rockw: nope, but we all think it
<ubuntu> I did.
<leo_rockw> hydrogen: so your logic ends there
<leo_rockw> hydrogen: this is OT anyway
<leo_rockw> hydrogen: i don't
<hydrogen> leo_rockw: at least my logic started somewhere.
<hydrogen> anyways
<hydrogen> off topic
<hydrogen> lets move on
<ardchoille> tilt: tar packs and unpacks files, you can do that with sudo, it's not impossible. Someone gave you bad info.
<leo_rockw> hydrogen: mine too: you don't like the program, don't use it, but don't complain
<ubuntu> I thought windows is stupid was a statement... not like, a question or an opinion.
<MilitantPotato> i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm and chose KDM, lets see if that works :)
<hydrogen> ones free to have an opinion without 1000000 LOC to back it up.
<hydrogen> and ones free to express that opinion
<leo_rockw> hydrogen: not when you're complaining about someone's hard work
<MilitantPotato> tilt: I'd think you'd need to build it if it's a source file
<leo_rockw> if you complain to make things better, fine. if not, your complain is useless
<ubuntu> Sooooo why is my drive considered "busy" by qtparted?
<hlopez> Hi, anyone knows how to install Xmule?
<hydrogen> leo_rockw: even if its useless (in your opinion) its still my (or whoevers) opinion
<jpatrick> ubuntu: cos it's mounted?
<tilt> MilitantPotato:  ok and how i do that?
<MilitantPotato> ubuntu chances are it's mounted
<leo_rockw> hydrogen: then say "it doesn't work for me"
<ubuntu> MilitantPotato: I tried umount -a
<leo_rockw> hydrogen: that doesn't make the program stupid
<MilitantPotato> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<hydrogen> leo_rockw: no, programs can be stupid and still work for me
<MilitantPotato> hmm
<ubuntu> MilitantPotato: nor do i see it when i do 'mount'
<hydrogen> programs stupidity (how they are designed) is orthagonal to their functionality
<Agreken> hello all
<ubuntu> im on a live disc, trying to erase my old linux partition so i can make a new one
<leo_rockw> hydrogen: the program works for everyone except for ubuntu
<hlopez> Thanks!
<hydrogen> leo_rockw: I highly doubt that as well.
<ubuntu> i dont doubt it, that happens a lot
<MilitantPotato> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<leo_rockw> hydrogen: i haven't heard any other reasonable complain other than ubuntu's "this program is stupid"
<Agreken> can someone help a noob connect to his external usb drive?
<MilitantPotato> tilt: read that link
<leo_rockw> if your complain is something like "the program is not working well because of so and so" that's a complain
<tilt> i'm reading it
<leo_rockw> otherwise you're just trolling
<ubuntu> yadda yadda. When am i going to get this stupid thing installed...
<leo_rockw> ubuntu: welcome to my ignore list
<ubuntu> How about QTParted should have an 'unmount' option, and it should handle ext3 like gparted? Or how about, we should have gparted on the live cd instead of this old thing?
<MilitantPotato> ubuntu: try swapoff -a
<ubuntu> hmm
<ubuntu> ok lets see
<tilt> E: Unable to find a source package for poweriso.tar.gz
<Agreken> can someone help a noob connect to his external usb drive?
<hydrogen> errr
<hydrogen> plug it in
<hydrogen> and then
<MilitantPotato> tilt: did you change the directory to your folder?
<hydrogen> turn it on
<ubuntu> BINGO
<hydrogen> and watch the magic happen
<Agreken> lol
<ubuntu> MilitantPotato: You saved my life
<MilitantPotato> ubuntu: google works wonders :)(
<Agreken> I got that far :)
<tilt> MilitantPotato: it is in desktop
<Agreken> but no magic
<ubuntu> MilitantPotato: what did you look up? lol!
<MilitantPotato> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=Unmount+SWAP+partition&btnG=Search
<MilitantPotato> first hit had that command
<MilitantPotato> tilt
<ubuntu> slick
<MilitantPotato> cd /home/username/Desktop
<MilitantPotato> insert your username where the username bit is
<jjones> who do I report problems to http://security.ubuntu.com to?  File permissions aren't set for files modified today.. can't upgrade!
<MilitantPotato> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<tilt> MilitantPotato:  E: Unable to find a source package for poweriso.tar.gz
<jjones> it's not a bug.. just an administration problem for the file server.
<wpk> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/samba-common_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<wpk> I'm gettin 403
<tilt> MilitantPotato:  tilt@CPE00112f54d8de-CM00111adeaa42:~/Desktop$ apt-get source poweriso-1.1
<jjones> go to http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/ and try to access any file changed today
<nick_> Hey everyone, I have been in and out of this chatroom a lot in the past week asking for help to all kinds of things.  I just got kbuntu 3 weeks ago (only windows previously) and it has been a great experience, especially because you were all so friendly and helpful.  Especially you ScorpKing, if you are here, you have been a great consistent help for almost every question I've asked and I fixed that internet problem I was having with a bit of a workaround.
<nick_> So, thanks again everyone
<ardchoille> That is why I love this community ^^
<leo_rockw> nick_: the community needs more people like you
<Agreken> do i have to configure anything special to access my external usb drive?
<jjones> Agreken, no, it should be recognized when you plug it in... a dialog should pop up with options
<Agreken> any suggestions if it doesn't?
<jjones> hmm.. well, if it doesn't for me it usually means I plugged the sd card in upside down in my reader ;)
<jjones> but I think I had an issue otherwise a while ago..
<MilitantPotato> tilt: no idea man, It's not working for me either.
<smallfields> help, my kubuntu doesnt pass the login window, it always says my password is wrong, im sure its right...
<jjones> Agreken, are you familiar with dmesg in the terminal?
<FroggyTheGreat> So...How much space does 7.10 need?
<BluesKaj> FroggyTheGreat, which install are using ?
<BluesKaj> you
<FroggyTheGreat> The standard Kubuntu 7.10 livecd.
<jjones> Agreken, if you type dmesg at a terminal window right after you plug in the sd card it should give you some hints as to what is happening.
<BluesKaj> FroggyTheGreat, and what kinds of apps do you intend to use
<Agreken> ok, let me check that
<FroggyTheGreat> Just general office and puttering-around stuff - no huge games or anything.
<lounge-about> anyone really familiar with dpkg?
<BluesKaj> I'd give kubuntu , if you're into media and photos, mp3s etc at least a 20G partition...30Gwould be better if you intend to burn movies etc
<BluesKaj> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<lounge-about> im having a problem removing a package
<FroggyTheGreat> I've got a 108gb drive.  I'm going to mount /home on the partitiion left from whatever the system gets.
<lounge-about> would it be ok if i pasted a small terminal output?
<Agreken> jjones: it looks like everything is loading correctly. how do I navigate to it?
<BluesKaj> FroggyTheGreat, you got lots then: :)
<FroggyTheGreat> Basically, I can't find the "Minimum System Requirements" page and I'm looking around.
<Daisuke_Laptop> lounge-about: general rule of thumb is: one or two lines is fine, more than that you should pastebin it
<FroggyTheGreat> Looks like a 30gb system partition should be plenty then?
<jjones> Agreken, it should be in /media/disk/   the dmesg might tell you where it was mounted otherwise.. /media/camera etc
<Daisuke_Laptop> BluesKaj: 30gb for multimedia?  i would have to delete about 400gb of stuff >_>
<FroggyTheGreat> Basically, anything that I don't want destroyed if I have to wipe and reinstall is going on the non-system partition.
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Laptop, wasn't alking about storage , just a 'working' type partition...was assuming he was gonna dual boot with windows
<jjones> Areken,  dmesg just shows which device I guess..  sda sdb etc.. typing  mount  will sho you if it was mounted.
<faires> !convert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convert - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Agreken> jjones, it doesn't look like it ever mounts. it sees it, but no mount messages
<jjones> Agreken, does /dev/sdb ( or whatever dmesg said it was) show up when you type mount?
<Agreken> jjones, no, only /dev/sda1
<BluesKaj> faires, convert what ?
<faires> BluesKaj: an mpeg-avi to 3gp
<faires> (The cell phone format)
<faires> I found ffmpeg
<jjones> Agreken, dmesg showed the usb drive as sdb correct?
<faires> But the adept install doesn't recognize .3gp support
<faires> The adept install of ffmpeg, I mean
<jjones> Agreken, if you type    sudo pmount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk     what happens?
<Agreken> jjones, however, i see one that says "proc on /proc type proc" which is what the drive shows up as in System Settings
<jjones> Agreken, hmm.. proc is another thing entirely ( you can see system process info there)
<jjones> is there a udev on /dev line ?
<Agreken> "pmount: command not found"
<jjones> did you do sudo pmount?
<Agreken> yes
<BluesKaj> faires, 3X 3GP Video Converter at http://www.3gp.com/
<Agreken> "udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<BluesKaj> faires, prolly have to run it in wine
<faires> Doesn't have a free version?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<jjones> teh udev line is correct. udev is what should be mounting the usb key for you.
<faires> :(
<faires> Thanks a lot, anyway
<BluesKaj> do a google
<jjones> try    sudo apt-get install pmount
<jjones> I need to go soon..
<Agreken> jjones installing now
<jereme> are the missing samba packages a common topic today for 7.10?
<jjones> then try the pmount command again
<jjones> brb
<Agreken> jjones, Error: device /dev/sdb1 is not removable
<Agreken> mount
<Agreken> mt
<jjones> ahh.. what did dmesg say
<jjones> sdb: Write Protect is off
<jjones> [63192.372000] sdb: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00
<jjones> [63192.372000] sdb: assuming drive cache: write through
<jjones> [63192.372000]  sdb: sdb1
<jjones> [63192.376000] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb
<Agreken> keeps saying something about it being SCSI, which it isnt
<Agreken> sdc?
<Dresken> When I try to run the synaptic package manager I  get an error saying "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<Dresken> Any idea how to resolve this issue?
<jjones> it is a scsi device in this case..
<jjones> or at least it uses the scsi driver or something..
<jjones> do you get a line like this: sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb
<ariane> hi. i'm trying to emulate N64 games with mupen64 and kamefu but neither of them is working. i downloaded roms, unzipped them in a folder and kamefu doesn't even see the files.  mupen64 sees the files but does nothing with them. could someone help me work this out please ?
<cpk1> Dresken: run 'dpkg --configure -a' ?
<Agreken> no, I see usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12
<compilerwriter> Ok folks I am having trouble getting printer sharing set up with an XP machine.  I have tried to follow a thing I found online but kde must be a bit different.  Anyone able to walk me through it quickly?
<Agreken> and usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Dresken> cpk1: I did, but it didn't do anything
<Agreken> and
<Agreken> usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Agreken> [11041.624000] scsi12 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<jjones> Agreken, are you using a hub?
<Agreken> no, laptop tho, if that matters
<cpk1> Dresken: didnt give you any output just line returned?
<ariane> hi. i'm trying to emulate N64 games with mupen64 and kamefu but neither of them is working. i downloaded roms, unzipped them in a folder and kamefu doesn't even see the files.  mupen64 sees the files but does nothing with them. could someone help me work this out please ?
<cpk1> compilerwriter: iirc kde has a very easy wizard to set it up...
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter,to which OS is the printer connected /
<Dresken> Nevermind, fixed it, thanks anyway cpk1 :)
<jjones> Agreken,  nothing more after the "emulation for USB Mass Stor.." line?
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj and cpk1 the printer is currently connected to Kubuntu.
<compilerwriter> I need to share it with XP machines.  I had it connected to an XP machine and then shared it with my Kubuntu box but that XP machine took a crap on me and now I have it working for Kubuntu but need to share it with the wifes lappy.
<jjones> Agreken, if you type lsmod | grep usb-storage    wht do you get?
<jjones> Agreken,  sorry.. lsmod | grep usb_storage
<jjones> with an underscore.. not dash
<HeiKu> hi there, anyone can help me with some problem updating the samba packages? 403 forbidden message
<HeiKu> right in the middle of the upgrade to gutsy
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, it's best to setup printer sharing from the windows machine so it can search for it on the network
<jjones> Hi HeiKu .. I came on here for the same reason.. someone made a mistake and the files aren't accessable.. we might just have to wait until someone with permissions to change them finds out.
<Agreken> jjones, 5 lines of stuff
<cpk1> compilerwriter: go to the kmenu then system settings then printers and then in the pulldown menu "print server" then share printer on local network i think
<jjones> accessible.. argh..  anything listed as changed today here: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/
<Agreken> usb_storage            73024  0
<Agreken> scsi_mod              147084  6 sbp2,sr_mod,sg,sd_mod,usb_storage,libata
<jjones> Agreken, that's good.. at least the kernel module is loaded then.
<Agreken> scsi_mod              147084  6 sbp2,sr_mod,sg,sd_mod,usb_storage,libata\
<compilerwriter> cpk1 now that I have told it to share with the network how do I go about finding it on the XP box?
<ariane> hi. i'm trying to emulate N64 games with mupen64 and kamefu but neither of them is working. i downloaded roms, unzipped them in a folder and kamefu doesn't even see the files.  mupen64 sees the files but does nothing with them. could someone help me work this out please ?
<BluesKaj> cpk1, has a good point ...my setup is that both kubuntubox and windows both share a router and the printer is USB connected to the windows box . Since Kubuntu easily recognizes HP printers , it's a breeze to setup even a network printer from the kubuntubox.
<BluesKaj> !patience | ariane
<ubotu> ariane: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jjones> Agreken,  try running udevmonitor and then plug in the memory card.
<Oldtoker> hi all I need some help.. if possible.. to install the new beta of skype?
<Agreken> jjones, ok, printed a lot of stuff to the screen
<begert> hey, anyone know what the little window is called the shows info when you hover over an application in the panel?
<Agreken> UDEV  [1195255920.191430] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/host13/target13:0:0/13:0:0:0 (scsi)
<jjones> Agreken, what's the last line it printed?
<Agreken> UDEV  [1195255920.289791] add      /block/sdc/sdc1 (block)
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, controlpanel / printers/ ...on the left hand column there should be an option "network printers" ..click on it and the wizard should pop up.
<jjones> try sudo pmount /dev/sdc1 /media/disk
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj now I have to enter a url or something.
<Agreken> ok, no error message
<jjones> Agreken, now try ls /media/disk
<BluesKaj> does windows wizaerd see the network printer?
<jjones> anything there?
<Agreken> permission denied
<jjones> Agreken, try sudo ls /media/disk
<Agreken> jjones, that worked!
<jjones> cool, type sudo pumount /dev/sdc1
<xristian> yesterday i installed ubuntu studio on my lap. works really nice. right now ive just edited a track with Audacity which is a very respectable audio editor. the point here is .. how the fck can i convert a wav to mp3. any idea ?
<Agreken> done
<jjones> then do the pmount without the sudo.. then you can get at it normally.
<jjones> I'm not sure why it isn't mounting automatically for you.. but at least you can get at it now.
<Oldtoker> what kind of libraries do I need to install to run 32 bit software on the 64 bit
<jjones> Agreken, make sure you do the unmount ( ie  pumount ) before removing the device so that you don't lose any information.
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, did you addprinter ?
<Agreken> jjones, cool! Thank you VERY much!
<jjones> Agreken,  I hope that works well enough for you now.. I need to go.
<swampDweller> xristian: i think ´lame x.wav x.mp3´ or some such should do it
<Agreken> jjones, is there a reason it doesnt show up in Dolphin?
<Agreken> jjones, cool, thanks a lot!!
<jjones> I'm not familiar with Dolphin..
<jjones> but you might just need to refresh it?
<jjones> it's a graphical dir browser I assume? it does ring a bell..
<xristian> ok i ll try
<Agreken> new gui file browser in KDE
<Agreken> default browser witn 7.10 install
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, this may help, http://www.le.ac.uk/cc/dsss/docs/print-con.shtml
<jjones> Agreken,   that's the bell it rang I guess. It should show up in there when you browse to /media/disk ...
<GE> I'm trying to install kubuntu gutsy, but X isn't starting for me, can drop into a command line and try to manually start X, but it still fails w/ an error about AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<GE> and I've tried just about everything I can think of, and it just is not starting
<jjones> Agreken,  ok, gotta move.. good luck... and don't forget to unmount befre you pull out the key if you've written to it at all.
<shaffy> can someone tell me how to completely (purge) my OpenOffice installation?  i want to completely remove any trace of it and then reinstall it b/c i am having problems with it.
<Agreken> jjones, will do, thanks man
<GE> nothing in the log files either, I've tried disabling AIGLX and Compositing, still nothing, I'm running an ATI gfx card
<jjones> pumount /dev/sdc1 or   pumount /media/disk  will both work.   adios
<Sam1337> For some strange reason my /var has started to get filled up by logs as large as 250mb... I deleted a couple of them but my /var is getting filled up again now.
<BluesKaj> GE, are you at the TTY prompt ?
<GE> yes
<GE> I have gotten kubuntu/ubuntu working on my laptop before, but I usually have to go and get the alternate install cd, and then also install the proprietary ATI drivers, and then X will start, but I don't have high-speed internet avaliable to me, so I'm trying to make the livecd work
<faires> !mp4
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> GE, I suggest reconfiging xorg using the generic vesa driver for X , at least that should help load X and kubuntu:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shaffy> can someone tell me how to completely remove (purge) my OpenOffice installation?  i want to completely remove any trace of it and then reinstall it b/c i am having problems with it.
<faires> !avi
<GE> BluesKaj, already done that
<faires> !avi
<GE> BluesKaj, already wiped out the xorg, and had dpkg create a new one, still won't start
<BluesKaj> bummer GE , how about, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<mockus> hello, i was installing kubuntu, and got fatal error when installing grub (i`m using asus z96s)
<GE> BluesKaj, works for a sec, then nothing
<GE> BluesKaj, I see X start, see the screen, can move the mouse around, then crashes back to the terminal
<Oldtoker> WaltzingAlong, may I PM you?
<BluesKaj> GE , perhaps you can edit Xorg , sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GE> BluesKaj, I don't think I want to cat it to edit it ;), but add what?
<GE> brb, dinner
<BluesKaj> try the ati driver
<shaffy> do anyone have any objections to install openoffice 2.3 on a kubuntu desktop?
<hydrogen> its already installed..
<hydrogen> by defautl..
<shaffy> 2.3 is?
<Sam1337> My open office takes about 5 seconds to start up is this normal?
<mockus> hem, i`m having problem installing kubuntu on laptop.. grub installer can see my hhd
<mockus> hdd*
<ardchoille> shaffy: 2.3 is installed on gutsy
<shaffy> gutsy... i'm running ubuntu.. isn't that feisty?
<shaffy> *kubuntu
#kubuntu 2007-11-17
<Sam1337> Somebody told me that Ubuntu means "can't install Debian" is this true?
<Dr_willis> Sam1337,  its african for Friends I think.. check ubuntu.org for  the real info
<Sam1337> I've been pronouncing Ubuntu wrong for ages and I've only just found out how to pronounce it lol
<jdong> Sam1337: wrongly ;-)
<Dr_willis> Like all the ways people in the stores Pronounce 'linux'
<jdong> Sam1337: and lol @ that explanation of Ubuntu :)
<BluesKaj> shaffy, ubuntu uses the gnome desktop , kubuntu uses the kde desktop , but both have the same name feisty or gutsy or whatever release and use the same 'kernel"
<Sam1337> I pronounce Linux as lye nucks is that right?
<Dr_willis> Linux is all about 'Layers and legos' :)
<Dr_willis> Layers of legos even..
<jdong> Sam1337: Linus himself pronounces it with a soft i, linn-ux
<Dr_willis> where lego = bits of software
<shaffy> BluesKaj: thanks for the clarification.
<Dr_willis> Lynn-uxx
<Dr_willis>  :)
<BluesKaj> Sam1337, no it's like lynn -ucks
<shaffy> so can i install openoffice2.3 from adept-manager?
<Dr_willis> !info open-office
<ubotu> Package open-office does not exist in gutsy
<ardchoille> shaffy: Are you on Gutsy?
<Sam1337> Why do so many people call it lynn -icks?
<Dr_willis> Linix ? :)
<purpleposeidon> I got 403 forbidden errors when I tried to update! :O
<BluesKaj> yeah, heard that too
<Sam1337> Because they are stupid I think.
<Daisuke-Ido> a step below Minix?
<jdong> Sam1337: because it rhymes with Unix and Minix better
<Daisuke-Ido> purpleposeidon: so did the rest of us, calm down.
 * purpleposeidon calms down
<ardchoille> purpleposeidon: Lots of folks are getting the same error
<jdong> !sambabug
<ubotu> A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<manager> hi
 * Daisuke-Ido hands purpleposeidon a cup of tea
<shaffy> ardchoille: i'm not sure how i find out if i am on Gutsy
<ardchoille> shaffy: lsb_release -a | grep Release
<purpleposeidon> Hmmm, but I can't upgrade the rest of the stuff. :/
<pault> i didn't get 403 error, but some message about failed dependencies
<shaffy> ardchoille: it just says release 7.04
<PriceChild> !sambabug | pault
<ubotu> pault: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<shaffy> and that no LSB modules are available
<Daisuke-Ido> shaffy: then you're on feisty
<purpleposeidon> So, uhm, why don't the devs just hide the updates?
<ardchoille> shaffy: 7.10 or 7.04?
<jereme> purpleposeidon: add --fix-missing to your upgrade as the error suggests
<shaffy> 7.04
<jereme> purpleposeidon: that will make it ignore the offending packages
<ardchoille> shaffy: Given the size of OO.o, if you want 2.3, I'd recommend upgrading to Gutsy. But, it's your call.
<purpleposeidon> bah, --ignore-missing would be a better option name! :P
 * Dr_willis pokes Minataku
<jereme> purpleposeidon: well aren't you just a picky one today
<ardchoille> shaffy: However, do not attempt to use gutsy sources in Feisty, that is dangerous
<shaffy> ardchoille: what's the advantage to Gutsy?
<jereme> shaffy: updated packages
<ardchoille> shaffy: I haven't seen any yet
<jereme> ardchoille: new file browser
<Dr_willis> Gutsy is da latest and greatest. :)
<ardchoille> well, other than newer versions of apps
<Sam1337> Gutsy has compiz fusion :D
<Dr_willis> new kernel, new drivers, new porn,, err.. scratch that...
<ardchoille> Sam1337: I wouldn't call that an "advantage"
<Sam1337> Gutsy supports drive encryption :D
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: hahaha
<jereme> the addition of the Dolphin file browser is a big difference
<purpleposeidon> jereme: No, I'm being practical. "--fix-missing" sounds like it would do something else
<Dr_willis> jereme,  and its easy to FIX that :)
<jereme> compiz runs like dog crap with KDE.... last I tried
<Dr_willis> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Dr_willis> I have no real issues with compiz. (a few little bugs)
<jereme> Dr_willis: I don't need to fix it.. I like dolphin better
 * Dr_willis writes a perscription for jereme's head injury.
<Dr_willis> :)
<pault> purpleposeidon: i agree, but do you really want to help the user? :)
<ardchoille> hahaha
<shaffy> can someone tell me how to upgrade to Gutsy then?
<shaffy> !info Gutsy
<ardchoille> !upgrade
<Greenery> my X keep oepning vesa driver although xorg.conf was set to driver nvidia. Any idea?
<Dr_willis> Greenery,  how do you know its using the vesa driver?
<ubotu> Package gutsy does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jereme> Greenery: get an nvidia card ;)
<Sam1337> !dstats gutsy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dstats gutsy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jereme> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<Greenery> well support from nvidia said so
<Sam1337> Lol Vista has capatalism written all over it.
<jereme> !capitalism
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about capitalism - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> AnarchyLinux
<jereme> haha
<jereme> !communism
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about communism - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sam1337> Jereme please pm the bot instead of spamming up the chat.
<jereme> Sam1337: my apologies
<jereme> just feeling a little loopy late on a friday
<Sam1337> It's Saturday.
<jereme> that's debatable
<Sam1337> It's been Saturday for nearly 15 minutes now.
<Greenery> i was trying to use the proprietery beta driver from nvidia for my 8800GT but X won't load dues to GLX error
<jereme> and it will be saturday in 7 hours and 45 minutes
<jereme> GMT man
<shaffy> so is Gutsy officially released for kubuntu?
<jereme> shaffy: yup.. has been for a bit now
<Sam1337> Why anybody would use any timezone other than gmt on a public irc channel is beyond my understanding.
<shaffy> jereme: it's just weird that my system didn't ask me to upgrade to
<shaffy> *to it
<jereme> Sam1337: well the simple fact is that the sun isnt' down, and I don't work nights or weekends, and therefor it is not saturday morning for me
<jereme> shaffy: see the upgrade link in the topic
<BluesKaj> Sam1337, most ppl like their time locally :)
<jereme> Sam1337: though it would satisfy you if I used GMT, the other some odd thousand people in my life wouldn't so much appreciate the sudden change
<jereme> so forgive me if I don't adjust for a channel full of people I don't know
<jereme> and... scene.
<MilitantPotato> bravo.
 * jereme bows
<Greenery> anyone with Kubuntu and 8800GT here can use the latest beta driver from nvidia without any problem?
<Dr_willis> I got an 8800 - but dont use the latest beta. :)  sorry
<Greenery> u got the GT?
<Dr_willis> i got a gtsxxx :)
<Dr_willis> and yes its called a XXX :P
<Greenery> heh okies
<shaffy> jereme: thanks.  i'm on my way.
<Dr_willis> I think.. it may be a gtxxx
<Greenery> XFX card eh?
<Dr_willis> Of course theres the new 8800's comming oyut soon.
<Sam1337> The 8800gt looks well good. I hope that nvidia makes a new driver compatable with it and while its at it they should open the source of their driver to.
<Dr_willis> yep. they had the best reviews at the time.
<Dr_willis> I wouldent hold your breath for the OpenSource part. :P
<Greenery> they've just released the beta driver for the 8800GT card, but seems like my X won't load after installing it
<Sam1337> Is the fglrx driver open sourced yet?
<Dr_willis> Sam1337,  not that i am aware of.
<jereme> open sores
<Dr_willis> i thought they were working on some licensing changes.. but i did not think they were going opensourced.
<Dr_willis> But it will take a LOT of changes befor i ever buy an ati card again.
<Rukus> i have two xorg processes.  any suggestions?
<jereme> supposedly the newest ATI card is a big change
<MilitantPotato> Rukus: using the new ATI drivers I take it?
<Rukus> no
<Rukus> using propritary with fglrx
<MilitantPotato> built from the ati source drivers?
<Sam1337> Ati cards are slower, noisier and hotter.
<MilitantPotato> 8.43.2?
<Dr_willis> It will take more then just a few changes to get ATI back into my good graces. heh
<Rukus> built with the drivers that came with gutsy
<MilitantPotato> Ah, no idea then.
<Rukus> 8.43.2 are suppsoed to be better are they not?
<Rukus> to fix my xorg problem i heard
<Rukus> but, i dont wanna get into something from one small thread
<Rukus> and of 512mb of ram, ubuntu uses it all
<BluesKaj> Sam1337, the restricted ati driver in gutsy works better on the low -end onboards , the 8.43 driver works best on higher end ati seperate graphics cards
<Rukus> is that normal?
<Sam1337> BluesKaj so the 8.43 is open source then?
<JavaMan> Hi All - anyone seen problems with update -  like won't complete?
<Greenery> yup wait for the next update to fix that issue i guess
<JavaMan> sounds like catch-22
<vigil> hola
<Daisuke_Laptop> oi
<Daisuke_Laptop> !sambabug | JavaMan
<ubotu> JavaMan: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: :D
<JavaMan> Thanks !
<BluesKaj> Sam1337, nothe 8.43 is the ATI proprietary linux driver
<Knoogle> I have a issue with Dolphin I was hoping someone could help me with....   When Mapping a Drive to a SMB share in Dolphin I can't create files on the Share...     But When using the Same Credentials on Konqueror it works just fine...
<Daisuke_Laptop> !d3lphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Daisuke_Laptop> i recommend following that
<Daisuke_Laptop> because d3lphin is horrible.
<Daisuke_Laptop> mind you, once kde4 drops, you can use dolphin, which is a much much nicer experience
<Knoogle> Well it seems to be a Bug in Dolphin..  That I can't copy files to a SMB share..  Of course I haven't tried doing the same to sftp
<Daisuke_Laptop> again, it isn't dolphin
<Daisuke_Laptop> dolphin works
<Daisuke_Laptop> d3lphin has actually been abandoned for some time, as i understand it
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  did ya get the package?
<Dr_willis> Knoogle,  ive had all sorts of issues with the dolphin manager.
<Knoogle> Ahhh, Now I get it...  The Backport sucks
<Dr_willis> Knoogle,  for samba shares. You may want to try out that samba-fuse tool. it jiust seems to work better for me then the built in samba browser features of these filemanagers
<Knoogle> Will do..  I was just wondering if I was doing something screwed...
<MilitantPotato> How do I get the small volume control icon back in system tray?
<Dr_willis> run kmixer (i think)
<Dr_willis> kmix :)
<Knoogle> Go To the Launcher --> Under Multimedia there is kmix Also
<MilitantPotato> awsome, thanks.
<MilitantPotato> t
<ForeverZero> Is there any way to play Chess with someone using Windows?
<MilitantPotato> now to figure out why my volume keys stopped working
<Dr_willis> ForeverZero,  theres several free chess programs out. :) but i dont use any.
<Daisuke_Laptop> ForeverZero: get out a chess set and sit down to play a game
<GE> BluesKaj, if by ATI driver, you mean fglrx, I'm not even past the live cd phase, and 'ati' doesn't work
<ForeverZero> I want to use the "MSN gaming zone", but it only likes iexplore.exe , maybe I can run that on wine?
<BluesKaj> no GE , in xorg it's called ati , not fglrx
<Dr_willis> ForeverZero,  i belive theres places other then MSN's lameing zone. :)
<GE> yeah, tired that already
<GE> *tried
<GE> error is "No devices detected"
<GE> I'm trying to make the kubuntu livecd start, I have a radeon FireGL V5200 (X1600) and X kinda starts, then crashes, when I try to just type 'startx' It load up so I get a mouse, can move the mouse around, then crashes back to the terminal.  Nothing in the logs.  Any ideas?
<gon> !easyeclipse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easyeclipse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kak[ZzZ]> ok
<kak[ZzZ]> i have a question
<[ka]killer> why the hell does my gamma keep getting screwed up
<Minataku> Dr_Willis: I did
<Minataku> However, both A500s seem to be broken
<[ka]killer> when i lock the computer, adn come back, the gamma on my monitor is all screwed up
<Dr_willis> well i had one working befor i boxed it up
<[ka]killer> its way to hi and everythign is much brighter then it should be
<Dr_willis> Its possible its just a power supply issue.
<Minataku> Where is the A1200?
<Dr_willis> its still looking for a decent box. the UPS store dident want me to use the other box i had. They got some  stricter rules now.
<Minataku> Heh
<Dr_willis> and i got 3 box's of disks.
<Minataku> Coo
<Dr_willis> aparently paperwrapped box's is not a good thing to them.
<Minataku> Heh
<Dr_willis> But i DO rember one of those 500's working. I even played some game on it for about 10 min in the garrage befor i packed it up
<BluesKaj> paper fibers cause minute scratches on discs
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> Well, when I tried them, neither were
<Minataku> And I've stripped one for parts
<Dr_willis> bummer. Its hard to tell if the PS's are good either. since they got no fans.
<Minataku> Since it was a total mess
<Dr_willis> Yep. :) that was the parts machine.
<Minataku> Bingo
<Dr_willis> I got a CD32 also i need to pack up
<Minataku> It's keyboard was nice, though
<Minataku> In fact, I swapped the keyboard out of the messy one into the good one
<Dr_willis> Its just sad that C= never really did use normal PC keybsards..  Actually the CD32 CAN use a PS2 keyboard.
<Dr_willis> and Mouse I think.
<Minataku> It was in pretty nice condition, unlike the rest of the parts machine XD
<BluesKaj> well, gonna watch some tv for a while ...BBL
<Minataku> But I do have an ultrawide DIP-64 68000 in my collection now :D
<Dr_willis> But the CD32 is missing its PS. but it does have a CD and with a parnet cable you can get the other amigas to use the cd.
<Minataku> Coo
<Dr_willis> Been doing the rounds at work looking for another nice cardbord box.
<Minataku> Heehee, thx ^^
<Dr_willis> It sat here boxed up for like 3 weeks.. then one day i tripped over it as i was going to the  grocery store. :)
<MilitantPotato> where do I modify media keys?
<MilitantPotato> on the keyboard
<ibrahim> hi everyone
<ibrahim> ı want to ask sth.
<ibrahim> is there anyone who use groovy & grails
<Dr_willis> what the heck is Grovy and Grails?
<ibrahim> it is agile web development tool
<ibrahim> i think no one knows :(
<Minataku> It sounds like one of those lousy Web 2.0 dev things like "Ruby on Rails"
<Minataku> They're extremely poor
<ibrahim> realy ?
<ibrahim> why ?
<Minataku> I would suggest not using them at all unless your project will only be used by a small amount of users
<Minataku> Ruby on Rails in particular doesn't scale well at all
<ibrahim> groovy & grails is design for java platform and seems like ruby on rails
<ibrahim> did you use any of them minataku ?
<Minataku> No, but I know of a project that basically collapsed because of Ruby on Rails' poor scalability
<Minataku> Twas called "Danbooru"
<Minataku> Eventually the whole thing had to be rewritten from scratch without using Ruby at all
<ibrahim> hımm thanks alot minakatu
<Minataku> The number of people using the app caused the server, a quad-core monsterbox to flail like a PC/XT
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> np
<Minataku> That said, I know nothing about the one you mentioned
<Minataku> It may be good, but Java isn't known for being incredibly fast, especially in web applets
<ibrahim> for the grails framework the developers develop a new language wihich's syntax is similar to
<ibrahim> java
<maduser> when i upgrade, everything will upgrade except something with samabia if i try to upgrade it i get an error
<ibrahim> and its called
<ibrahim> groovy
<ibrahim> its like ruby
<maduser> everything will upgrade except sambia
<Minataku> Python is better
<Minataku> !sambabug | maduser
<ubotu> maduser: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<maduser> thanks
<Minataku> np
<ibrahim> you use python ?
<inversekinetix> what sets kubuntu apart from ubuntu?
<Minataku> inversekinetix: KDE instead of GNOME
<inversekinetix> basically nothing other than the gui
<Minataku> ibrahim: No, but I've seen things done in both, and Python is a lot better
<Minataku> inversekinetix: Yep
<bazhang> inversekinetix: superior apps, better integration, better looking, more customizable, no brown :}
<inversekinetix> why do some apps fail to run on on other desktops?
<Minataku> bazhang: No GNOME is as far as one needs to go
<Minataku> That's the dealmaker right there
<Minataku> lol
<inversekinetix> can i use compiz with it?
<bazhang> Minataku: some would disagree, but I am agnostic :}
<Minataku> lol
<bazhang> I like em both
<bazhang> just installed ubuntu on my other machine
<Minataku> I hate GNOME
<Minataku> I'm also extremely displeased with GTK
<soberon> Good evening... please: Amarok do not play radio streams; says no-decoders How can I fix it?
<inversekinetix> get decoders
<bazhang> soberon: what streams are you trying to play mms?
<soberon> somafm
<inversekinetix> synpatic >>> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> adept in this case
<soberon> adept?... what i must look for?
<bazhang> kubuntu-restricted-extras soberon
<bazhang> also available from the command line sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> try installing those soberon
<soberon> Thanks a lot... so restricted extras will install decoders OK?
<bazhang> soberon: likely will do; if not you can get the medibuntu repositories as well
<bazhang> try it and see soberon
<soberon> all right!! Thanks again an see you
<bazhang> soberon:  no worries :}
<soberon> good look bazhang
<ibrahim> thanks alot minataku
<ibrahim> see you cav
<[ka]killer> ok i have 6 files to update and it keeps failing
<bazhang> !sambabug | [ka]killer
<ubotu> [ka]killer: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<[ka]killer> k
<[ka]killer> tx
<[ka]killer> ty*
<bazhang> np
<bazhang> should be fixed in short order
<[ka]killer> k
<tuxwulf> How to fix the "error committing changes" situation when updating with adept?
<tuxwulf> Mmmm... CLI rules, stilll...
<CPrompt^> i'm running Feisty and there's an update to Samba.  But when I download it, there's errors and it quits.  Says 403 Forbidden.  Any ideas?
<tuxwulf> CPrompt^: See a few lines up ...
<tuxwulf> !sambabug | CPrompt^
<ubotu> CPrompt^: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<CPrompt^> tuxwulf : just came in and I don't have anything  except you saying "CLI rules"
<CPrompt^> ah....good stuff.  Thanks!  ubotu comes to the rescue  LOL
<CPrompt^> thanks again
<jmichaelx> anyone else getting '403 forbidden' when trying to upgrade packages from the security.ubuntu.com repos?
<tuxwulf> CPrompt^: ....YOu do not get some history lines when you come in...? Oh I guess that is optonal then...
<tuxwulf> !sambabug | jmichaelx
<ubotu> jmichaelx: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<tuxwulf> Spread the word....
<jmichaelx> tuxwulf: ty much, kind sir
<NightBird> so I take it this was a pretty serious defect then, eh?
<Daisuke-Ido> could we get an op to put it in the topic?
<tuxwulf> I guess it must be ....
<Daisuke-Ido> or...  an on-join notice?
<NightBird> Daisuke-Ido: on join notice == spam for the most part, and people rarely read the topic :-/
<jmichaelx> i hope they're not too bad, because i have those upgrades installed on my lappy....
<jmichaelx> i upgraded that machine early this morning
<NightBird> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/163042 << this may be the bug
<jmichaelx> does compiz still kill superkaraba widgets in KDE?
<jmichaelx> superkaramba
<Daisuke-Ido> NightBird: you're right :\
<Daisuke-Ido> but spamming the bot message right now is just as bad
<NightBird> hm... but this says it's the dapper repos
<jmichaelx> dapper and edgy
<NightBird> oh, no, feisty and gutsy are also affected
<jmichaelx> it says feisty and gutsy are ok
<NightBird> "Turns out that upstream's fix for CVE-2007-4572 was incomplete and Feisty and Gutsy are also affected. As such, feisty and gutsy packages have been disabled. I have also linked to the upstream bug report. Updated packages without this patch will be provided for all releases. CVE-2007-4572 is a DoS but believed to not be exploitable."
<NightBird> from the comment section
<jmichaelx> ahh
<jmichaelx> does anyone know if compiz/compiz-fusion still kills superkaramba widgets in KDE?
<NightBird> jmichaelx: does it appear to be doing so?
<jmichaelx> NightBird: i do not have it installed..... but beryl did in feisty. maybe my question should have been more specific
<Harahu> Hi all
<NightBird> jmichaelx: I don't know... you could always install compiz and find out :P
<NightBird> hi Harahu
<jmichaelx> well i just upgraded the video card on my very out-of-date box to a PCI GeForce 6200, thank God for envy
<jmichaelx> NightBird: that might be what i do to find out :-D
<Harahu> Hello Night Bird. What is the most recent stable Kubuntu OS (mean out of testing and such)?
<NightBird> 7.10 is the current version of Kubuntu
<jmichaelx> 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon
<Harahu> So it is stable now,  I thought it was still in beta, I must have mis read something.
<NightBird> Harahu: 7.10 has been out of beta since october
<Harahu> Then I did misread something.
<NightBird> (the way the numbers go is the year.month of release.  so 7.10 means it got released in October of 2007)
<Harahu> I see, I was confused 'cause on the site it said the the release before it was 4.sometime, well that explains it.
<sfears> hello
<Harahu> Are any of Y'all developers?
<Harahu> (Just wondering.)
<NickPresta> Harahu, developers of what? Kubuntu?
<Harahu> Yes.
<Jucato> there might be some lurking around. but this is mostly the user channel
<Harahu> I see.
<sherwin> hey, guys. Just did a clean installation on a friends computer. He had Suse 10.2. I preserved his home directory. Everything works fine except when a cd or any external medium is put in, he gets a double pop up asking what he wants to do. How do i make this behave normally?
<Daisuke_Laptop> how many times have you asked that now?
<Daisuke_Laptop> sherwin: have you sprinkled the chicken blood on the installation media?
<sherwin> ummm.. no
<sherwin> trying to quit :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> hmm
<Daisuke_Laptop> have you danced around naked with a stick clenched in your teeth?
<sammy-afk> so kde4-beta 3 packages were available the day kde4-beta3 was announced. kde4-beta4 was announced before halloween, are there no plans to release packages for beta4? can't seem to find any forum posts with answers other than 'compile it', which I guess is an option.
<sherwin> i think there is something left over from the suse home partition that is messing with things,. just need to know what to delete.. Anyone got a real answer?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i was just making sure you weren't trying to run windows
<Daisuke_Laptop> lemme think for a second
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah
<Daisuke_Laptop> is the disc reading at two mount points?
<Daisuke_Laptop> that could possibly explain it
<sherwin> hang on, let me check the fstab
<sherwin> no. Example: i put in a thumb drive, i get two windows asking what i want to do with it.
<Daisuke_Laptop> two copies of the same window, i'm assuming
<sherwin> yes, except one has a (2) in the titlebar
<Daisuke_Laptop> right
<Daisuke_Laptop> hmm
<Daisuke_Laptop> i should probably use kde more than i do
<Daisuke_Laptop> i would be more useful in this
<sammy> sherwin: when you say preserved, how exactly did you go about that? did the user log into kde before you copied over ~/.kde, or was it in place before he logged in the first time?
<Daisuke_Laptop> but, not knowing what suse puts in its home partition...
<sammy> are there any other users on the machine that you can login and try to duplicate the behavior? that'll at least narrow it down to his personal settings.
<sherwin> i left the /home partition intactr, formatted the root partition, performed a clean install and mounted the old home partition, using the same username
<sammy> and the kde versions were identical?
<sherwin> probably not... everything else works fine, though. I assume there is one config file i need to delete and let kde rebuild it on next boot
<sammy> that's really weird. maybe try grepping everything in ~/.kde for things like mount or whatever the device name is, like cdrom or sda1
<sherwin> sammy: can you help me with formatting? not usre how to use grep
<sammy> check ~/.kde/config/medianotifierrc
<sammy> that seems like the place to start. btw grep is "grep string file" so "grep mount *" or "grep mount * */* */*/*" etc. there's probably a better way of searching recursively, using 'for each' or some such
<Kalamarenku> konversation won't allow me connect to other servers! Why ? anybody knows how to correct that?
<sammy> oh. grep -r checks recursively.
 * sammy pets the manpage
<Jucato> Kalamarenku: how are you trying to connect to other servers?
<Kalamarenku> by using the command /server eu.undernet.org
 * Jucato throws an -i at sammy too
<Jucato> Kalamarenku: I don't think that really is a command that Konversation recognizes. Have you tried File -> Quick Connect?
<Kalamarenku> it works with mIRC in windows.. ssame system ... it should work on konversation too
<Kalamarenku> jucato yes
<Jucato> oops sorry bout that
<BluesKaj> Kalamarenku, konversation requires manual server setup
<Kalamarenku> ok did that
<Kalamarenku> and yes it recognizes the command
<Kalamarenku> it works fine for freenode
 * Jucato can connect to other servers, but not with the /server command
<BluesKaj> freenode is the default konversation server
<Kalamarenku> i know
<FroggyTheGreat> I've got some install questions, if anyone can help...
<MilitantPotato> My volume keys still won't work, I can't even get them to bind now :(
<MilitantPotato> if i hit the volume up key my curser flashes when it's in a text window
<flodine> i really like kde
<MilitantPotato> it's registering a keypress but it's obviously confused as to which
<FroggyTheGreat> gparted made my new partition ext2, but my data partition is already ext3.  Is there a difference I'd notice?
<MilitantPotato> !ex3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ex3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MilitantPotato> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<FroggyTheGreat> !ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MilitantPotato> try googling EXT3 vs EXT2
<FroggyTheGreat> Got it.  ext3 is ext2 with journaling.
<FroggyTheGreat> Considering how often I hit that bad memory sector and freeze, I want ext3.
<MilitantPotato> this is frustraiting
<MilitantPotato> i can bind all the other media keys to volume up and down, just not the ones that worked earlier today
<FroggyTheGreat> Nothing quite like that moment of terror when you hit "install" and wonder "I did pick the right partition to format, right?"
<nosrednaekim> heh
<FroggyTheGreat> ...even though I double-checked.
<MilitantPotato> yea
<MilitantPotato> I whiped about 4 years of pictures e-books and random stuff I'd gathered doing htat
<nosrednaekim> yech.
<nosrednaekim> always make backups..
<FroggyTheGreat> Backups, by and large, are made.
<MilitantPotato> well
<MilitantPotato> with xev it's registering a keypress
<MilitantPotato> KDE is just ignoring it, lovely.
<MilitantPotato> meh.
<MilitantPotato> Anyone have an idea why xev registers my volume up and down, but I can't bind them in Kmix
<MilitantPotato> mute works fine though.
<BigIron> #singles
<BigIron> #singles
<kijutsu> My motherboard (a8v deluxe) has a built in sound card.  In the BIOS it's disabled, it seems that Kubuntu is ignoring BIOS settings and re-enabling the onboard card (VIA 8237), however I also have a SBLive! card installed.  I want to use the SBLive! as my main card and disable the Via 8237 entirely.  How would I go about doing this?  I have no sound output at all from the SBlive!.
<ignoramus> Help! I can't update --> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<MilitantPotato>  !xmodmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmodmap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MilitantPotato> !xmod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmod - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ignoramus> Got this in Konsole:Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<ignoramus> neither option fixes the problem
<Daisuke-Ido> oi
<Daisuke-Ido> !sambabug | ignoramus
<ubotu> ignoramus: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<Daisuke-Ido> i should just hotkey that
<ignoramus> daisuke-ido: so i should just ignore this?
<Daisuke-Ido> ignoramus: for now
<ignoramus> daisuke-ido: thank you.  at least i know it wasn't something i screwed up, then XD
<ignoramus> gnite all
<MilitantPotato> :(
<MilitantPotato>     174         0x1008ff11 (XF86AudioLowerVolume)
<MilitantPotato>     176         0x1008ff13 (XF86AudioRaiseVolume)
<MilitantPotato> yet they don't work, I don't get it.
<MilitantPotato> Is anyone willing to help?
<sheldonc> any chance we'll see newer version of libsoprano in the repos/
<sheldonc> ?
<Dr_willis> proberly not.
<Dr_willis> perhaps in backports. :) but normally ubuntu does updates every 6 mo.
<MilitantPotato> :(
<MilitantPotato> willis any idea why KDE would ignore a keypress?
<Dr_willis> Never noticed. :) it may be more of an X issue then KDE.
<Tm_T> MilitantPotato: what you mean by ignore
<MilitantPotato> it's being detected with xev
<Dr_willis> But i do seem to recall my laptop/media keys doing that XF86 Raise/Lower stuff.. and they worked.
<MilitantPotato> Well, I can't bind them to volume up and down
<Tm_T> roger
<Dr_willis> I got a knob on my speakers. :) so  i dont mess with the stuff much
<Dr_willis> i wonder if the thing would work properly with gnome.
<MilitantPotato> I can check.
<Tm_T> yuck
<darksider415> Same here.. Although I wish my play/pause, etc.. buttons on the notebook would work under Gutsy, like they did under Feisty and Gutsy until Tribe 4...
<MilitantPotato> state 0x10, keycode 174 (keysym 0x1008ff11, XF86AudioLowerVolume)      174         0x1008ff11 (XF86AudioLowerVolume)
<MilitantPotato> pressing the keys causes the text curser to flicker
<ubuntu> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubotu> compizconfig-settings-manager: Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 498 kB, installed size 3268 kB
<ubuntu> !info compizconfig-settings-manager feisty
<ubotu> Package compizconfig-settings-manager does not exist in feisty
<ubuntu> hmm
<altg> hie all
 * ubuntu sips a coffee
<genii> Hi gang :)
<MilitantPotato> brb ill see if it works in gnome
<Kalamarenku> are you guys able to connect to other servers?
<Kalamarenku> can you connect to undernet?
<Jucato> give me a server addy and I'll try
<Kalamarenku> type /server SantaAna.CA.US.Undernet.org
<Kalamarenku> or type /server eu.Undernet.org
<MilitantPotato> it works perfectly in Gnome
<altg> im french, recently under linux, and only under kubuntu for 6 months
<Jucato> Kalamarenku: yes, but again, not using /server
<Kalamarenku> XCHAT?
<Jucato> konversation
<Kalamarenku> Jucato: I have tried everything...
<altg> why does he speak of gnone in this kubuntu chan ??
<Jucato> oh I've tried using /server eu.undernet.org now
<Kalamarenku> Jucato: I have added it with quick connect with config...is not working
<MilitantPotato> because it was mentioned my problem might be caused by Xserver
<Kalamarenku> Konversation , XCHAT can be installed in Kubuntu ...
<Jucato> Kalamarenku: [12:22] [Welcome] Welcome to the UnderNet IRC Network, Jucato
<Kalamarenku> altg after all it is Linux, and is Ubuntu....
<MilitantPotato> Anyone have any idea why KDE is ignoring my X86 keypresses?
<Jucato> !keyboard
<ubotu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Jucato> hm...  no not that
<Kalamarenku> !IRC
<Jucato> !shortcuts
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<altg> Working server eu.undernet.org
<ubotu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Jucato> MilitantPotato: ^^^
<MilitantPotato> yeabeen there done that :)
<altg> just test, and it works
<Kalamarenku> yeah
<Jucato> Kalamarenku: it might be a problem on your end/connection
<Kalamarenku> I did that it does not work
<Kalamarenku> next thing I will contact my ISP ..
<Jucato> it works for 2 of us
<MilitantPotato> Jucato: they worked earlier today
<Kalamarenku> and see what is going on
<Kalamarenku> yeah
<Jucato> Kalamarenku: tried using some other IRC client?
<Kalamarenku> I was connecting in Kubuntu from work in Pidgin and konversation
<Jucato> does it also not work?
<Kalamarenku> yes
<Kalamarenku> all of em
<Kalamarenku> nope
<Kalamarenku> they do not
<Kalamarenku> but !
<Kalamarenku> I am chatting in Kubuntu !
<Jucato> then it's not an app problem :)
<Kalamarenku> yes...
<Kalamarenku> it is veeery strange though
<Jucato> very :/
<Tann> does anyone know how to make kubuntu start without starting the Xserver
<altg> yes that's strange
<simon__> removing kdm?
<Tann> no, just not starting xserver
<Jucato> nah, that'd be too much :)
<stdin> Tann: permanently or temperately?
<crimsun> Tann: just remove the executable bits on /etc/init.d/kdm
<Jucato> "temporarily"
<stdin> yeah :p
<Jucato> crimsun: is that even recommended?
<crimsun> Jucato: <dev hat>no</dev hat>
<stdin> update-rc.d is the recommended way
<Tann> well, i mean so that i can start it manually. I guess i do the  /etc/init.d/kdm
<Jucato> crimsun: oooh where did you buy that hat? or does it come w/ shipit? :)
<crimsun> stdin: update-rc.d will cause the reinstallation of that file on upgrades.  You likely /don't/ want those semantics.
<stdin> Tann: sudo update-rc.d kdm remove
<stdin> crimsun: removing the +x will be undone on upgrades too
<Tann> stdin: may i ask what exactally that does?
<stdin> Tann: removed the links that run the script at startup (and shutdown)
<stdin> s/removed/removes/
<crimsun> stdin: not in my experience.
<Tann> stdin: thanks a bunch
<stdin> ie: the ones in /etc/rc.?/?kdm
<Jucato> (silly upstart!)
<sfears> i use dhclient to grab an ipaddress when i boot up, when i right click on my knetwork manager it doesn't show any available wireless networks, any idea why it wouldn't be displaying anything?
<Kalamarenku> can you check which ports are blocked in Ubuntu ?
<sfears> i also tried to remove an applet from the panel and accidentallly clicked on something (not sure what) and all my open applications disapeared from the panel. does anyone know how to get them back?  I added window list manager and it works but it's not the same thing
<stdin> no ports are blocked by default
<Kalamarenku> damn it
<Kalamarenku> then it is my freakin ISP
<sfears> ports are usually blocked by the router
<sfears> you need to configure port forwarding
<Jucato> Kalamarenku: have you tried connecting to a specific port when you connect to other IRC servers? by default I think Kubuntu uses 8001
<MilitantPotato> Jucato: thank you.
<Jucato> MilitantPotato: did the link help?
<MilitantPotato> yep, I'm at a loss why the volume controls broke but the rest didn't
<Jucato> :)
<Kalamarenku> Jucato: undernet uses ports 6667-7000
<Jucato> Kalamarenku: try connecting w/ port 6667
<Kalamarenku> did that also
<Jucato> that would be a possible cause :)
<Kalamarenku> and 6668-6669-7000
<Kalamarenku> yes, I am almost sure it is the ISP has the ports blocked
<ubunturos> if there's just 2 MB of RAM available, will newer apps start slower, than they actually do? (from #kde)
<crimsun> not necessarily.
<Jucato> not noticeablly slower, unless you're running out of swap too
<crimsun> (and we're missing detail whether there's a considerable amount that's freeable, e.g., dcache)
<ubunturos> hmm, well, they appear to do so for me..
<Tann> grr, sory to ask this again
<Tann> but what was the comand that i was told
<crimsun> Mem:          1509        840        669   <-- does not imply that I can only start an app with a footprint smaller than 669 MB.
<stdin> Tann: sudo update-rc.d kdm remove
<Tann> thx
<crimsun> -/+ buffers/cache:        251       1258  <-- it's more realistically closer to 1258 MB
<ubunturos> hmm, does Konqueror has a "Window" menu in the menu bar?
<ubunturos> have*
<stdin> not that I can see
<Jucato> Konqueror has. but Kubuntu's Konqueror doesn't :)
<ubunturos> Jucato: ah, ok.
<Jucato> a.k.a. vanilla Konqueror has
<stdin> so that's a "yesno"
<ubunturos> hmm
<Jucato> "okcancel"
<Jucato> ubunturos: most of the entries under the Window menu can be reached via right-click on the status bar
 * ubunturos was going through the KDE QUickstart guide (for tips) and found that Konqueror should have Window-Show terminal emulator
<Jucato> ubunturos: press F8
<ubunturos> Jucato: F8 works, right click doesn't :-?
<Jucato> hm?
<Jucato> F8 = Show terminal emulator (embedded terminal)
<ubunturos> Jucato: right click only offers, split views
<Jucato> right-click on status bar = split views
<Jucato> yes, I did say "most" entries in the Window menu, not *all*
<ubunturos> Jucato: oops, sorry.
<DRtuxthepenguin> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Jucato> ubunturos: well, basically the Window has 3-4 sets of entries. The first set is for splitting views, which can be reaches via right-click on the status bar or keyboard shortcuts (my favorite)
<ubunturos> Jucato: hmm, thanks.
<DRtuxthepenguin> !Konqueror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubunturos> :-o
<Jucato> ubunturos: 2nd and 3rd sets are for tab management
<Jucato> 4th set is for Terminal Emulator (F8) and Navigation Panel (F9)
<ubunturos> Jucato: hmm, ok.
<Gannondorf> Need help with compiling error
<Gannondorf> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Jucato> !xincludes | Gannondorf
<ubotu> Gannondorf: When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   xorg-dev
<Gannondorf> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Gannondorf> oops
<Gannondorf> E: Package xlibs-dev has no installation candidate
<crimsun> use libx11-dev and the others
<crimsun> xorg-dev should pull in the basic ones
<Gannondorf> thanks
<ubunturos> smbclient and samba-common failed upgrades yesterday - how do I fix the
<ubunturos> them*
<Gannondorf> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
 * Jucato wonders what Gannondorf is trying to compile...
<Gannondorf> ktorrent
<ubunturos> oh,
<Jucato> you need Qt 3 hearders (libqt3-mt-dev)
<\dEAD> i got a kicker problem
<Jucato> Gannondorf: it's installed by default
<Gannondorf> not for me
 * ubunturos tried to configure ktorrent and it failed for something else
<Jucato> or you mean a new version?
<Jucato> Gannondorf: it's in K Menu -> Interenet -> KTorrent
<Jucato> !info ktorrent
<\dEAD> where the volume control should be, its all garbled. can see the network, Xchat and trashbin, clock.  just not the audio control
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.1-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 2698 kB, installed size 9932 kB
<Jucato> and you can install it from the repositories
<ubunturos> Jucato: he, probably is trying a to compile a new verison
<Jucato> ubunturos: he said "not for me", perhaps it isn't installed
<Gannondorf> yea
<Gannondorf> it wasnt
<Jucato> \dEAD: run K Menu -> Multimedia -> KMix
 * ubunturos goes afk to wash his face :)
<Jucato> Gannondorf: just install it from the repositories (using Add/Remove Programs or Adept Manager)
<\dEAD> jucato, thanks much. works now.  any idea what causes that?
<Jucato> dunn :)
<Jucato> dunno :)(
<ubunturos> I get this error while compiling the latest version " libmse_la.all_cpp.lo "
<ubunturos> of Ktorrent
<NickPresta> Is there a reason I'm getting a 403 Forbidden error from the gutsy/security main repo (samba related packages)?
<crimsun> yes.
<crimsun> see the topic of #ubuntu
<NickPresta> crimsun, thanks
<Jucato> !sambaupdate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sambaupdate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah
<Jucato> !sambabug | NickPresta
<ubotu> NickPresta: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<NickPresta> thanks Jucato. I assume apt-get -m dist-upgrade will continue without the samba upgrades?
 * Jucato doesn't know
<NickPresta> well, apparently it's working so :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> Jucato: there's got to be a better way of getting that info out to users...
<Jucato> yeah... but the /topic is too overcrowded :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> agreed
<Jucato> (and does anyone *really* read the topic anyway?)
<Daisuke_Laptop> and as someone pointed out earlier, an onjoin could be considered spam
<NickPresta> Changing the topic doesn't help users who are already in the channel and idle :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> nor does an onjoin
<NickPresta> exactly
 * Jucato nods
<NickPresta> oh well. I guess that factoid will get some use for the next day or two
<Daisuke_Laptop> but if you've been idling, it's been mentioned at least 20 times in the past couple hours :)
<Jucato> so given all that, the best way is to use !sambabug :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> i take that back, it hasn't been used much lately
 * Daisuke_Laptop binds it to a key-combo
<vsudilov> anyone know what my adept always crashes when I try to update or install with it?
<vasilisa> How come the latest updates of gutsy are "forbidden"?
<vasilisa> libsmbclient samba-common smbclient all give error 403 when i sudo aptitude install
<NickPresta> !sambabug | vasilisa
<ubotu> vasilisa: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<vasilisa> ^-^ yay thanks
<ectospasm> does anyone know why adept has decided to ignore my chosen KDE color theme... on two different machines?  I updated each over the past week or so, and now adept looks like it's using the default color theme, which doesn't match what I use at all...
<josue> en español
<josue> hola
<NickPresta> !es | josue
<ubotu> josue: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<josue> gracias
<Jucato> ectospasm: Adept, and any app that you run with sudo/kdesu (root) uses a different theme from normal users. it just so happens that it's configured to use the same initial theme as the default initial theme for all users. once you change a user's theme, Adept won't automatically adjust unless you change it yourself
<ectospasm> Jucato:  it did exhibit proper behavior before, but somehow it switched...
<matt__> hello I am trying to install kubuntu-desktop with apt-get and it keeps telling me to insert cdrom..  I am wired to the internet
<ectospasm> So it's a kdesu thing
<matt__> any ideas?
<Jucato> yes. "stay around long enough for the answer." :/
<matt__> hello I am trying to install kubuntu-desktop with apt-get and it keeps telling me to insert cdrom..  I am wired to the internet  Any ideas?
<ectospasm> matt__:  try inserting the install CD
<ectospasm> or are you not physically near the machine?
<NickPresta> matt__, your sources.list most likely contains cdrom lines
<matt__> i know that will work but why can't it select source form the internet
<NickPresta> you may want to comment those out
<Dr_willis> matt__,  you have the cd as a 'source' in your  sources.list
<matt__> ok so i can take that out..
<matt__> thaks for the advice
<Dr_willis> disable the  cd in the package manager is aniother way
<matt__> on another note.. has anyone  experienced a failed binariy upgrade to the new 7.10.. mine failes on libsmbclient and friends.
<NickPresta> !sambabug | matt__
<ubotu> matt__: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<Dr_willis> known bug.. wait a few days :)
<matt__> ;-)
<NickPresta> alternately, use the -m option to ignore it
<NickPresta> although waiting is probably best
<matt__> ah thanks.
<josue> mnm
<matt__> sorry I'm new to ubuntu.. mainly solaris and oracle linux at work.. have ubuntu on laptop and  havinga hard time keeping up with all these different oss... work takes precedence.. Thanks for the tip on the cdrom.
<ectospasm> Jucato wasn't helpful.  He identified the problem but not a solution... how do I get adept (or any kdesu program) to choose my user theme?
 * Jucato was just pointing out that it's not really a "problem". but fine....
<Dr_willis> you need to set the theme as the root user. use kdesu to run the kde theme selection tool.
<Dr_willis> its not a problem. :) the root user has his own settings.
<Jucato> people nowadays...
<Dr_willis> I perfer my root user to have a BRIGHT RED theme. :) so i know what programs are getting ran as root.
<NickPresta> its actually a feature and a benefit to running a multiuser system :)
<Jucato> "kdesu systemsettings" and get done with it.
 * Jucato is done here as well
<Dr_willis> onec ya get used to the idea of  a actual multiuser system. and the linux fundamentals. :P
<matt__> like windows 98 ?
<Dr_willis> like DOS! :)
<Nyle> hmm
<NickPresta> lol
<matt__> Windows 98 was pretty sweet
<Nyle> xp is good
<Nyle> xp pro 64
<Nyle> never crashes man
<NickPresta> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<matt__> heh
<matt__> windows 98 + AD client is pretty sweet
<ectospasm> Thanks guys... that worked (and gave me a good idea)
<shaffy> could someone please tell me the command to find out which release i have? (gutsy, feisty, etc)
<matt__> so i can just apt-get -m upgrade
<NickPresta> matt__, sudo apt-get -m dist-upgrade
<NickPresta> shaffy, `lsb_release -a`
<rdvon> Hey, I'm having trouble Compiling a program from source, it's the gimp normal map plugin.. Here's the error I get http://pastebin.com/m67f8e20b
<rdvon> In fact, I haven't gotten one program to compile correctly. it bothers me :\
<ubuntu> can someone help me install kubuntu to my comp please
<NickPresta> rdvon, do you have "build-essential" installed?
<NickPresta> ubuntu, what seems to be the problem?
<rdvon> Nickpresta, one sec. I'll try it.
<shaffy> NickPresta: thanks bro.
<ubuntu> its asking for some host file at the install
<ubuntu> im new at linux
<rdvon> Haha, I didn't thanks!
<rdvon> So much better to get help here than at #ubuntu >.>
<NickPresta> ubuntu, specific error messages are helpful. Screenshots too, if they will help explain your problem in greater detail. What exactly is the problem? What stage of the install does the installer ask you?
<rdvon> I'm still getting the same error it seems.
<ubuntu> can i PM u?
<NickPresta> ubuntu, sure
<rdvon> Yeah.. nick, that Didn't work, same error. :(
<NickPresta> rdvon, gimme one sec
<ubuntu> sorry nick but it said it blocked from private messages
<rdvon> oK.
<rdvon> thanks.
<excitatory> where would i find the md5sum of the kubuntu desktop cd iso?
<NickPresta> ubuntu, you need to have a registered nickname, I believe
<ubuntu> ok
<NickPresta> ubuntu, you can type up your question and such in a pastebin and post it here. We will read it
<NickPresta> !pastebin | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<matt__> NickPresta will that perform version upgrade?  The manual leads me to believe it is just an upgrade of the current packages
<rdvon> What problem is he having? the kubuntu install is pretty straight forward..
<NickPresta> matt__, oh, you are upgrading to gutsy? I would wait a couple days then.
<matt__> k
<matt__> tip of the spear u know
<matt__> chases -rHEAD
<ubuntu> at install , its at a partition stage, its says " no root system is defined'....'please correct this from the partitioning menu
<rdvon> Are you trying a dual boot?
<ubuntu> yea
<rdvon> Oh.
<rdvon> Well, you might need to resize your windows (ntfs) partition.. is that the problem?
<rdvon> to give space for kubuntu.
<ubuntu> im doing it to an external drive.....
<matt__> or delete it :-/
<matt__> ah
<rdvon> it should ask you which hard drive to install too.
<ubuntu> yea it did
<ubuntu> i selected the drive
<rdvon> Oh.
<rdvon> Nothing on it?
<ubuntu> and i select te type and mounting and all of that
<ubuntu> and then i get that error
<ubuntu> no
<rdvon> Hmm..
<rdvon> Ask nick ;)
<ubuntu> yea
<ubuntu> nick??
<rdvon> Nickpresta
<rdvon> Where'd he go anyways...
<rdvon> I'm still having problems compiling ;(
<ubuntu> beats me...
<rdvon> Well.
<rdvon> What was the host file?
<rdvon> Name?
<ubuntu> me?
<rdvon> Yeah.. whatever that error was..
<rdvon> :P
<ubuntu> it says " no root file system defined"
<ubuntu> i dont know what it wants
<rdvon> One sec.
<ubuntu> ok
<ectospasm> ubuntu:  did you set a  / mount point?
<ubuntu> yea
<NickPresta> rdvon, according to INSTALL, you need to have the -dev packages for glib2, gtk+ and gimp. Do you have those? (libglib2.0-dev, libgtk1.2-dev,libgimp2.0-dev)
<ectospasm> ubuntu:  did you set a filesystem type?
<NickPresta> ubuntu, you should have created a root partition (of what ever size). You should have formatted it as ext3 or the filesystem of your choice. You should then, on the next screen, set that partition (sda4, for example) to /
<ubuntu> yea
<rdvon> I was just about to say that ;)
<ubuntu> it didnt go to a next screen
<ubuntu> i got the error
<rdvon> The mount it to / part..
<ubuntu> yea
<matt__> Have a great night.
<ectospasm> ubuntu:  are you marking it bootable?
<Dr_willis> if he had fdisked  the disk and changed the partitions about. Ive had to 'reboot' some machines. other wise the kernel sees the older partiotion layout.
<ubuntu> where?
<rdvon> If this is relevant at all... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=416154
<rdvon> Seems to do the trick for most people.
<ectospasm> Dr_willis:  I've seen that too, come to think of it
<rdvon> Now... My compiling woes :(
<inversekinetix> anyone know alien arena well?
<rdvon> inversekinetix: it's *ok* try urban terror though.
<rdvon> or sauerbraten :)
<inversekinetix> rdvon how do you update the game?
<NickPresta> rdvon, according to INSTALL, you need to have the -dev packages for glib2, gtk+ and gimp. Do you have those? (libglib2.0-dev, libgtk1.2-dev,libgimp2.0-dev)
<ubuntu> im still lost here
<Dr_willis> Tremulus is fun.. but makes me puke. :)
<ectospasm> ubuntu:  did you take Dr_willis' advice and reboot the system after the repartitioning?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  its possible you need to reboot.. and restart the installer and tell it where to put /
<rdvon> Say *NO* to tremulous :P
<ubuntu> its already partitioned
<Dr_willis> I normally just leave a large part of the hd Unallocated.
<ubuntu> i just select the partition
<inversekinetix> no?
<rdvon> urT ftw!
<rdvon> NickPresta: I think that should make it work..
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  IF youjust changed the partitionlayouts. the kernel MAY be confused. reboot to be doubly sure its ok withthe disk layout.
<ubuntu> i have been rebooting a couple of times...
<Dr_willis> Of course it may be you are just not setting the partitions/mount point propery then.
<jetsaredim> some failed updates seem to be blocking any further invocation of any installation commands - how do I clear this?
<ubuntu> i looked at snapshots online...and it look right
<ubuntu> i dunno :(
<Dr_willis> jetsaredim,  wait a day or 2 and try again.
<Jucato> what failed updates?
<Jucato> !sambabug
<ubotu> A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<rdvon> nickpresta: same error :(
<jetsaredim> Jucato: adept crashed during an update
<Jucato> !adeptcrashfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Art_> Unable to get CUPS working on Kubuntu 7.10.  Any ideas?
<inversekinetix> use windows
<Dr_willis> or be a little more clear as to whats not working.
<Art_> Dr_willis, It doesn't seem to find the printer.
<Dr_willis> Art_,  and whats the printer?
<sebr> how can i get dolphin to stop generating thumbnail previews of documents like pdfs
<Art_> Dr_willis, Epson Stylus Color 600.
<Dr_willis> check the cups.org site to see how well its supported for a start. I guess.
<Art_> Dr_willis, Works fine in 7.04.
<Dr_willis> could check the forums also - see if others have issues.
<rdvon> Compiling woes still :(
<Art_> Dr_willis, It seems to find the correct driver.
<Dr_willis> i converted my printer to a networked printer. So i rarely have issues now a days.
<Art_> This is a local printer.
<polo2> I can see the follow problem when I try to install the last 3 actualisations:
<polo2> http://pastebin.ca/777513
<polo2> And I have swiched de mirror and is de same
<polo2> and my english is more or less very basic
<Jucato> !sambabug
<ubotu> A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<Dr_willis> Thers a bug going on at this time polo2  with that packages.. wait a day or 2 for the fixes to get made.
<rdvon> NickPresta: help? :(
<crazypoultry> i'm getting ready to do a new install on a laptop i just got,  iwould like to have to partitions setup so that i wont lose data if i have to reinstall kubuntu(it's gonna be for my wife something is bound to get screwed up) i'm looking at 53406MB of free space(it's dual booted) any sggestions on how i should set these up
<Dr_willis> ive heard around 10gb or so for / and  as much for /home as you can spare.
<Dr_willis> + some for a swap partition.
<polo2> sorry I'm trying to understad english. You say, the 403 forbidden will be fix. And easily I would wait, and nothing more because other people will be fix the bug?
<Dr_willis> polo2,  the package has a security problem. Wait a day or 2 and it will get fixed.
<Nyle> hm
<Nyle> security is important
<crazypoultry> that was what i was thinking 10gig for / a gig for swap and the rest /home(which is all personal data right?, sorry still new to linux)
<Dr_willis> crazypoultry,  thats about right.
<Nyle> crazypoultry: that sounds great
<Dr_willis> Unless you know you need more for /
<Dr_willis> of course ya could always do some tweaking later.
<Nyle> 10gb ought to be good enough
<polo2> 0k. Only I will wait and all will be 0k.
<Dr_willis> I keep a lot of vmware images - so my / is a bit bigger then that..
<polo2> Thanks
<crazypoultry> thanks for the help, guess i'll try it and worse case i gotta burn off the stuff i need to save and redo it :)
<rdvon> Compiling errors. :(
<TheWozA> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sfears> is the program that resizes the partition on the live cd installed in kubuntu?
<TheWozA> hey guys i got updates that wont install it collects headers and everything when it comes to installing it says "there was an error commiting changes, possibly there was a problem downloading packages or the commit would break packages"
<TheWozA> anyone else having this prob?
<Tm_T> TheWozA: known, wait a day or two
<TheWozA> gah
<TheWozA> brb change video driver
<soberon> Hi... Please Somebody knows about the zd1211-firmware?
<TheWozA> hmmm whats going on i installed restricted package and still i have no flash player in konquer and i scanned for the plugin
<Jucato> TheWozA: double check that you have flashplugin-nonfree installed
<TheWozA> it usually comes with the restricted package does it not>
<TheWozA> ?
<Jucato> it should. but then again, it should have worked already. there might have been something wrong.
<Jucato> hence double check :)
<TheWozA> im installing it manual
<Jucato> so it wasn't installed?
<TheWozA> no but apt was is giving me trouble since them updates wont download
<Jucato> samba updated bug maybe
<TheWozA> heh least manual install works
<Jucato> :)
<disw> Hi room
<TheWozA> hallo disw
<disw> Anyone awake ?
<disw> hi
<disw> hello
<emilsedgh> !hi | disw
<ubotu> disw: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<disw> hi good to see some people still on computers
<disw> i want to just mention
<disw> that i found a virus on Abiword word processor software
<disw> in one of the example files
<surgy> hi
<disw> scanned it using Norton AV using windows
<disw> can anyone check to see if it's still there?
<surgy> when i try to upgrade my packages using "sudo apt-get upgrade" i get several errors like this "
<surgy> Err http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security/main smbclient 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1
<surgy>   403 Forbidden
<surgy> seams as though i cant upgrade samba?
<Jucato> !sambabug | surgy
<ubotu> surgy: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<surgy> Jucato: thank you, so i just need to wait a few days and it should update just fine?
<Jucato> yeah
<surgy> kewl
<kras> Hi
<kras> I have a webcam but don't work?
<kras> help
<mwilliam> Hi, good morning
 * mwilliam Nikio
<kras> My webcam is IBM PC cam 168
<kras> Is enyone can help
<disw> hi ubotu
<disw> Can anyone verify if abiword software has a virus?
<disw> maybe it's just a false alarm, i think
<disw> i have to believe 7.10 software is completely free from virus, nomatter which server it's from
<mwilliam> hi kras. If commandline ''lspci'' shows 0x0c45:0x613c then you're lucky. yo can see your webcam on http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<disw> did anyone have similar problems with i had with abiword?
<Jucato> disw: considering that this is #kubuntu, where most people would presumably either be using KOffice (KWord) or OpenOffice, I think the chances of finding a fellow abiword user here is very slim
<Jucato> disw: I recommend asking in #ubuntu or #gnome
<disw> yeah i guess you're right
<Ahmuck> in konq, you can sftp?
<Jucato> Ahmuck: yes
<Jucato> sftp://
<luca_b> 7joi
<Ahmuck> i forget, there is some other commapnd for ssh?
<rdvon> How do i add programs to my pkg_config?
<rdvon> It says this: Package gtkglext-1.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<rdvon> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtkglext-1.0.pc'
<rdvon> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<rdvon> what does it mean?
<combinio> if i have an archive RAR and in windows i packed it with password how can unpack it using that pass? cuz there is only option to extract
<combinio> i know pass but don't know where to type it ? ;]
<vzduch> w/ what program are you trying to unpack it?
<Jucato> combinio: try doing it from Konsole instead of in Ark. in konsole, type: unrar -x filename.rar
<combinio> and where pass? :)
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> unrar x filename.rar
<vzduch> Jucato: I guess, if using unrar, the x option is rather superfluous..
<combinio> vzduch: ark :)
<Jucato> it would prompt you for the password I tihink
<combinio> Jucato: oka, lets's see
<vzduch> on the cmdline it does.. at least w/ the non-free rar
<Jucato> vzduch: no. x is not an option/flag, but a command.
<Jucato> (could also be unrar e I think
<combinio> WOOOOOOOOKS :d:d
<combinio> thx Jucato ;))
<combinio> got that :P
<Jucato> sure
<pacman> is anyone familar with mplayer?
<jjones> Problem with security repository.. anyone know of a contact?  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/ files with "last modified" date of 16-Nov-2007 permissions are set wrong. Feisty can't upgrade Samba
<tecumseh> Gutsy can't either
<jjones> tecumseh .. I was just told on another irc channel that it's intentional as per this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/163116
<Jucato> !sambabug | jjones
<ubotu> jjones: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<jjones> yeah.. it's a pain, I was hoping to start an upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy overnight. Maybe tommorrow night.
<waylandbill> I installed a brand knew fresh copy of gutsy. When I enabled the universe, restricted and multiverse repositories, adept offered a version upgrade. How does that differ from fetching updates and applying upgrades?
<vzduch> 'brand knew'..  o0
<waylandbill> vzduch: yeah. brand knew is a pre-coffee kind of statement. lol
<vzduch> what did the brand know? *gg*
<sindberg> hi everybody, when i try to install something or apply update i get There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<sindberg> what gives?
<sindberg> its a fresh install
<SSJ_GZ> sindberg: This? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/163116
<WaltzingAlong> sindberg: with qt3? run it from konsole, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -f install
<sindberg> WaltzingAlong: did it, but what did i do?
<ubuntu> lost in space
<vzduch> ?
<ubuntu> i'm having install problems for the umpteenth time
<waylandbill> sindberg: you told it to make sure that it had the newest package lists and then you told it to install while attempting to fix broken dependencies.
<WaltzingAlong> sindberg: first one just ran the update to update the available packages. the second asked to fix (-f) the ... ^^
<WaltzingAlong> as far as i know the first part is possible through adept but not the second
<sindberg> WaltzingAlong: waylandbill okay thx alot
<waylandbill> sindberg: specifically the aptitude man page says that -f does this: Try hard to fix the dependencies of broken packages, even if it means ignoring the actions requested on the command line.
<ubuntu> i think i'm having some hardware compatibility problems
<vzduch> you could cross-check that w/ another distro
<ubuntu> well msoft :( sort of works ok
<vzduch> or try the alternate install CD, which offers more options for the install process
<ubuntu> i think my router maybe doesn't help
<vzduch> ubuntu: I was thinking about plain Debian, or Fedora..
<vzduch> not M$ *urgh*
<ubuntu> can't find a workaround
<vzduch> what's the exact problem?
<ubuntu> i'm well over my download limit already - don't really need another big download
<waylandbill> ubuntu: could be a bios incompatibility. I had an HP that ubuntu didn't work, but debian did.
<ubuntu> i sorta had my system working on feisty
<vzduch> download limit.. omfg, why do people still use volume rates?
<ubuntu> gutsy has netwrk access problems i think but i suspect thats because of my router
<ubuntu> cost vzduch
<ubuntu> haven't got bottomless pockets
<dark> Hi eveeryon
<dark> everyone*
<ubuntu> ello dark
<dark> Hello
<ubuntu> please don't ask me i'm a nerd
<dark> can someone help me?
<ubuntu> problems of my own
<ubuntu> but good luck
<vzduch> in most cases you should be able to get a (slow) flatrate including phoneline from EUR 30 upwards
<ubuntu> i can download 5gb a month
<ubuntu> i've topped that already
<vzduch> way too little for a Linux user
<ubuntu> its not speed its volume
<vzduch> that's why I said it
<ubuntu> i can't afford more vzduch
<vzduch> the cheap flatrates are 2 Mbit ore something
<ubuntu> not in uk
<vzduch> I have a 6 Mbit flatrate for EUR 40 a month plus phone charges
<ubuntu> thats probably what i call expensive
<vzduch> my sister and her husband have 25 Mbit cable access flatrate for like EUR 70 a month
<vzduch> EUR 40 = (roughly) GBP 25
<ubuntu> its 56k for 10 pounds in te uk
<ubuntu> broadband starts around 18 ponds
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ubuntu> tho i have a contract deal at 14 pounda
<vzduch> I think you're saving on the wrong end, then..
<ubuntu> lol - on topic how do i sort out my gutsy install
<vzduch> GBP 25-30 should be in for a decent Internet uplink
<ubuntu> install fedora cinstead?
<ubuntu> man...
<ubuntu> dlink router may be giving me problems but theres one or two ther issues
<ubuntu> i'm looking for a possible workaround
<ubuntu> vduch theres no 6 pound internet in the uk
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<ubuntu> at the moment my gutsy install cannot access security updates
<rysiek|pl> guys, is there a way to set an external program (i.e. Stellarium) a a screensaver?
<vzduch> there are some cheapo flatrates in Germany for EUR <10.. but all of these require you to have a phone line w/ Deutsche Telekom for at least EUR 17...
<WaltzingAlong> kwebdesktop
 * Tm_T slaps MetaMorfoziS 
<mauri> hi. sameone knows samething like incd for windows
<ubuntu> s i shpuld give up on gutsy for now?
 * MetaMorfoziS slaps Tm_T
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu: want help installing gutsy?
<Tm_T> MetaMorfoziS: I see awaynick, httt
<Tm_T> hrrrr even
<ubuntu> plz waltzing
<rysiek|pl> mauri: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/image.iso
<NiceGuyUK> Ok, this is gonna sound like an unrelated question, but bear with me...I'm on a Vista box with a Kubuntu Gutsy ISO image and I have no idea how to burn the image.  Windows doesn't give this option like our favourite OS.  anyone know of a free (as in beer at this point) tool to do this?
<rysiek|pl> mauri: oops, sorry
<ubuntu> waltzing i think i have a few issues - one is my router possibly
<rysiek|pl> mauri: nope, that's not it.
<WaltzingAlong> NiceGuyUK: cdrtools front end
<jpatrick> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<WaltzingAlong> NiceGuyUK: infrarecorder
<waylandbill> I think mauri wants packet writing capability for cd-rw's, not burning in general.
<vzduch> jpatrick: no help for someone on Vista, I guess..
<NiceGuyUK> WaltzingAlong: will google that one, cheers
<ubuntu> waltzing i did have fiesty installed reasonably successfully
<jpatrick> vzduch: is in the help page
<vzduch> NiceGuyUK: you could try whether CDBurnerXP will run on Vista
 * NiceGuyUK only on pre-installed Vista, removing it shortly ;-)
<NiceGuyUK> thanks for the tips guys
<rysiek|pl> NiceGuyUK: I don't know the whole problem descr, but maybe simply boot-up a live-cd and... k3b? :)
<mauri> waylandbill: yes, i would like to use a cd as a removable storage (cut and paste  using dolphin for example
<ubuntu> waltzing i have done forum searches and attempted to solve this problem already
<WaltzingAlong> rysiek|pl: issue is burning the first iso to have the livecd
<NiceGuyUK> rysiek|pl: its burning that live cd int he first place I'm struggling with ')
<rysiek|pl> oh
<NiceGuyUK> WaltzingAlong: infra recorder looks like just the thing, thanks for the heads up
<vzduch> NiceGuyUK: look at that howto, it seems to be exactly what you need
<rysiek|pl> I *knew* I would make a dumbass out of myself ;)
<jpatrick> vzduch: ;)
<waylandbill> mauri: source forge has a project called "packet-cd". I have never used it, but it looks like a good place to start your search.
<NiceGuyUK> https://help.ubuntu.
<vzduch> jpatrick: I didn't know that it also hints at burning in Vista.. and I never used Vista & probably never will :)
<WaltzingAlong> rysiek|pl: the fear of failure is the real disgrace :D
<rysiek|pl> mauri: *allways* ask Wikipedia... http://www.g-loaded.eu/2005/11/10/packet-writing-on-cdrw-and-dvdrw-media/ :)
<jpatrick> vzduch: yep, same as me
<ubuntu> waltzing  can you get my pm?
<rysiek|pl> WaltzingAlong: well said
<jpatrick> ubuntu: unregistered users cannot pm
<ubuntu> i'm a noob please explain
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu, WaltzingAlong: you could always use a new channel - like #ubuwaltz ;) almost like a PM
<ubuntu> i have received a pm - i can not answer?
<jpatrick> ubuntu: nop
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu: you have not registered with Freenode
<vzduch> ubuntu: change your nick to something decent and register
<ubuntu> man this is mid install - how?
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu: it really would be easier to just go to #ubuwaltz with WaltzingAlong ;)
<ubuntu> how pleasw rysiekjpl
<rysiek|pl> what a nice guy, that guy from uk...
<jpatrick> rysiek|pl: hey! I'm from the UK :(
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu:  waiting in ^^ #ubuwaltz
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu: /join #ubuwaltz
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> rys from this window?
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu: just type the above in the chat input
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu:  yes either click the #ubuwaltz or type /join #ubuwaltz
<ubuntu> rys ok ty
<waylandbill> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
* jpatrick changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support channel | Download Gutsy http://kubuntu.org/download.php | Upgrade instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 Beta4 delayed due to archive issues | Wanna help? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<Yoshi> ∕j "tt
<WaltzingAlong> omg is not acceptable but wanna is? :D
<rysiek|pl> lol! I wanna use omg!!
 * rysiek|pl ducks
 * rysiek|pl notices nothing happens
 * rysiek|pl brb
<WaltzingAlong> :D
* jpatrick changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support channel | Download Gutsy http://kubuntu.org/download.php | Upgrade instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 Beta4 delayed due to archive issues | Want to help? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<mauri> kubuntu does not recognize my webcam, someone are able to help me
<Tm_T> !webcam | mauri
<ubotu> mauri: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mauri> Tm_T: sorry i dont understand
<Tm_T> mauri: look those links
<mauri> Tm_T: sorry where are stored the file for repositories
<Tm_T> mauri: you mean sources.list ?
<mauri> Tm_T: yes
<Tm_T>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<mauri> Tm_T: oh thanks......i've have some memory problems :-)
<newguyss> Hi, I use kubuntu, I need to create a site similar to google maps, but with maps I have, any idea where to start, or is there any applications in ubuntu I should look at, I know its not ubuntu question, but iam sure that there is something I can use
<noam_> hello there, can kopete send SMS messages over ICQ?
<Tm_T> noam_: sms over ICQ? that sounds, erm, weird
<cpk1> !sound
<jussi01> !compiz
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<newguyss> noam_: you cannot send sms's over icq, it was working some 4 years ago, but I dont think its working any more
<korex> русские есть?
<Tm_T> !ru | korex
<ubotu> korex: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<bobishh> hi there
<bobishh> everyone
<bobishh> wtf?
<bobishh> i can't see anything
<pag> bobishh, what do you mean by not seeing anything?
<bobishh> well now I can see =) i though i have a connection problems or smth
<bobishh> and excuse me for my english
<bobishh> =)
<bobishh> i'm from rusiia
<bobishh> russia
<bobishh> =)
<pag> bobishh, there's #ubuntu-ru for Russian discussion ;)
<bobishh> X) thnx
<flaccid> linux rules heh
<vzduch> plus, being from a non-English-speaking country is _not_ an excuse for not speaking proper English :D
<WaltzingAlong> plus being from an english peaking nation is _not_ an excuse for not using proper english
<vzduch> WaltzingAlong: indeed
<flaccid> !indeed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about indeed - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vzduch> o0
 * Tm_T announces: Today is KDE4-Krushdays, anyone interested to help to fix bugs in KDE4 etc etc, feel free to join #kde4-krush
<sammy-afk> Tm_T: kubuntu only has packages for kde4 beta 3, unless that's changed in the last few hours. will it be a problem that, unless everything is compiled from scratch, that kubuntu testers will be a version behind?
<Tm_T> !away > sammy
<Tm_T> sammy: I know
<Tm_T> sammy: unfortunate, but perhaps we can still help a bit
<shampoo> hi guys
<shampoo> got a little problem
<shampoo> i want to burn a audio cd with k3b
<shampoo> frim existing mp3s..
<jpatrick> install libk3b2-mp3 or something like that
<shampoo> thx
<shampoo> perfekt works, thx again jpatrick
<jpatrick> shampoo: es ist nichts
<shampoo> öööh
<shampoo> is das n deutscher kanal?
<shampoo> no its not :D
<jpatrick> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jpatrick> shampoo: aber ich kann deutsch ;)
<shampoo> your name doesnt sound german
<jpatrick> shampoo: nop, I'm from London
<TheWozA> how can i check if my direct render is on?
<shampoo> im sorry @ jpatrick G*
<jpatrick> it's nothing :)
<shampoo> so there are some english guys which can speak german
<shampoo> i have to tell this to by english stepfather.. he wont believe that :D
<shampoo> s/by/my
<shampoo> glxinfo  @ TheWozA
<shampoo> type glxinfo in the console
<TheWozA> thx
<shampoo> np
<jpatrick> !packaging > Ganon
<shampoo> the bad guy from legend of zelda?
<WaltzingAlong> TheWozA: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<Aoyagi_Ritsuka> right
<Aoyagi_Ritsuka> twylight
<Aoyagi_Ritsuka> is now known as Aoyagi_Ritsuka
<Aoyagi_Ritsuka> because I'm just that awesome
<Aoyagi_Ritsuka> that is all
<titanix88> hi
<gan|y|med> good morning
<titanix88> hi ppl :)
<ubunturos> !hi | titanix88
<ubotu> titanix88: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<yulac> hola
<titanix88> :S
<titanix88> :s
<yulac> alguien sabe como configurar matlab para q salga el simbolo ^ ?
<ubunturos> !gnuoctave
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnuoctave - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> hi can someone help me with something, im kinda a noob
<pag> !ask | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<shomik> go ahead
<vit_> mmm?
<shomik> really
<Chickentikka> ok, im trying to mount my HD, but its not working
<vit_> alguien me puede ayudar?
<shomik> say more
<vit_> esto no es compatible con messenger?
<pag> !es | vit_
<ubotu> vit_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<shomik> what message do yuo get. i presume u are using kubumtu
<Chickentikka> kubuntu yes,
<shomik> ok which version
<Chickentikka> :S how do i check?
<shomik> do u have internet
<Chickentikka> yup
<shomik> of course u do
<Chickentikka> otherwise i guess i wont be talking to you
<shomik> right right
<Chickentikka> lol ok
<vit_> jaja
<shomik> google it then
<pag> Chickentikka, open Konsole, and type lsb_release -a
<shomik> because if it is a recent release then you dont need to mount it
<vit_> please somebody help me!!!!!!!!!!!
<vit_> help, help!!!!
<pag> vit_, with what... you haven't asked your question (in English at least)
<Chickentikka>  
<Chickentikka> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Chickentikka> Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<Chickentikka> Release:        7.04
<Chickentikka> Codename:       feisty
<shomik> if you have a different hard disk scsi or ortherwise it will be found in /media
<shomik> fine check your explorer go to /media
<vit_> ok, Im new I want to unload the messenger
<Chickentikka> only the DVD
<shomik> which messenger
<vit_> but I cant
<shomik> hmm thats strange
<Chickentikka> no HD's
<shomik> what hard disk is it external
<Chickentikka> no
<shomik> it is a secondary hard disk?
<Chickentikka> i have two HDs with windows installed on each
<vit_> HOTMAIL
<vit_> live messenger
<shomik> so let me get this you have two hard disks
<shomik> one has windows and linux
<patricio> anyone else experiencing problems with knetworkmanager lately? I can only manually configure the interfaces. it doesn't "see"(hotplug?) when I stick in the ethernet cable and it doesn't list the available wireless-networks nearby. Thank you for your help.
<pag> vit_, windows applications don't generally work in Kubuntu... Kopete supports MSNM just fine, so why not use it?
<shomik> and the other has just windows
<vit_> I dont know
<Chickentikka> no
<patricio> I am using gutsy gibbon
<Chickentikka> two HD's
<Chickentikka> both windiws
<Chickentikka> and using live CD for kubuntu
<shomik> where is your linus installed
<Chickentikka> Live CD
<shomik> sorry u have to install it
<Chickentikka> y?
<vit_> How can I know that?
<shomik> live cd wont give you the option
<Chickentikka> whats that option, the mount/unmount thing?
<shomik> sorry wont work with live cd
<shomik> there is no support
<vit_> ohh
<Chickentikka> ok
<Chickentikka> ill come back when i install it
<shomik> ok
<Greenery> is there any app that works like Japanese IME in windows? I want to be able to type in Japanese
<patricio> Hi there. Anyone else experiencing problems with knetworkmanager lately? I can only manually configure the interfaces. it doesn't "see"(hotplug?) when I stick in the ethernet cable and it doesn't list the available wireless-networks nearby. Thank you for your help. Or else: In which channel would this question be posted better?
<gorlak> got a question, about kcron jobs, i am trying to setup a kcron job through the gui, and i think im setting it up right, the trial command i was trying to get kcron to run was /usr/bin/touch sample , but it doesnt seem to be executing. is that the wrong command to place into kcron or would i need something diffrent?
<waylandbill> gorlak: you should be able to use touch in there.
<arash_> Greenery - Is Skim what you are looking for?
<TheWozA> hey guys whats the command to unmount a cdrom and how do i do it as root?
<Greenery> i did try Skim but seems like its not working
<Greenery> any detail documentation for skim?
<gorlak> well i set the cron job and it doesnt create the test file, is there a place i can look for error msges? that would give me a clue on why its not running
<gorlak> it appears to be running (appears) the other cron jobs that the system made just fine
<waylandbill> gorlak: maybe try the test file with an absolute path to a directory you can write to?
<flaccid> system or root cron?
<flaccid> i mean root or user
<gorlak> tried that too, used this /usr/bin/touch /home/gorlak/sample     that should work in kcron correct?
<waylandbill> gorlak: yeah. That should work
<flaccid> i dont see why not
<gorlak> user cron
<gorlak> cron messages can be found in the syslog right?
<flaccid> in /var/log/syslog
<flaccid> yeah
<waylandbill> should say that it attempted to run it
<flaccid> output is up to to the cron entry/script to redirect/log the output of stderr/stdout
<waylandbill> I imagine stdout/stderr could be sent to an email if cron can use sendmail
<gorlak> i dont see anything in the syslog that outright says error,
<bob__> waltzingalong you around?
<gorlak> if it attempted to run the command, should it give the command? like i should see a line in the file somewhere that says /usr/bin/touch...etc
<gorlak> ?
<TheWozA> hey guys how do i sort this and unmount my cd so i can eject it
<TheWozA> only rout can unmount /dev/hdc from media/cdrom0
<flaccid> use something like: /usr/bin/touch /home/gorlak/sample &> /home/gorlak/sample.log
<gorlak> ill put that in and try it, curious what does the &>/home/gorlak/sample.log do? make an output logfile or something for this cron job?
<flaccid> yep
<flaccid> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<flaccid> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<waylandbill> it's a bash thing to redirect output to a file.
<flaccid> make sure the cron entry is using bash for shell
<patricio> Hi there. Anyone else experiencing problems with knetworkmanager lately? I can only manually configure the interfaces. it doesn't "see"(dbus/hal?) when I stick in the ethernet cable and it doesn't list the available wireless-networks nearby, I can only "configure manually", I am using the latest gutsy gibbon. Thank you for your help. I would also like to give debug-output, just tell me where to get it.
<gorlak> hm, interesting since changing it to use the absolute dir, it seems to be creating the sample file. the only difference from before was i was changing the system time to come to that time period over and over again when it failed to make the file. i didnt think it would keep the cron job from not working.
<gorlak> thanks
<patricio> network-manager problem: the systray icon doesn't list my wireless accesspoints nearby anymore and does not automatically detect the ethernet cable(and uses dhcp) to connect... I can only go for manual configuration, what is wrong there?
<shomik> does anybody know of a good mp3 player in kubuntu
<flaccid> amarok or kaffeine
<patricio> Ok, I found some maybe related bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/137404
<shomik> amarok doesnt support mp3
<TheWozA> anyone help me with cd /tmp; /bin/rm -rf $tmpdir; exit $res: bad trap
<shomik> kaffeine is too primitive
<shomik> and what kind of a name is flaccid??
<flaccid> there are kind of names?
<stone[no]> shomik: Well, isn't the mp3 format closed source and subject to restriction? Does any linux player support this as default?
<gorlak> you can add in mp3 support to amarok
<shomik> gorlak: pls tell me how?
<gorlak> hm, been a while, if you google amarok and mp3 support there are alot of articles, i believe it requires some additional files,
<gorlak> it was pretty easy to get working actually so you shouldnt have a problem
<gorlak> i use my amarok for mp3s
<emilsedgh> install libxine-ffmpeg1 i think
<shomik> ok t u
<gorlak> yea its something like that, there is a bunch of pages on how to do it
<Tm_T> !mp3 | shomik
<ubotu> shomik: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shomik> k. t u. wll chk it out
<Tm_T> shomik: can you use whole words? that is bit hard to read
<shomik> ok. thank you. will keep it in mind
<lvjiabin> Hi,
<lvjiabin> Can somebody can help me?
<Tm_T> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lvjiabin> Thank you !
<lvjiabin> a ,why the systerm  always slow
<dhq> i have an ipod nano 8gb how do i get it to work kubuntu
<lvjiabin> Just i  cant  resist
<Tm_T> !ipod | dhq
<lvjiabin> 有中国人不阿？
<ubotu> dhq: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Tm_T> lvjiabin: sorry, what is your native language?
<lvjiabin> Chinese
<Tm_T> oki
<Tm_T> !ch
<lvjiabin> Sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> lvjiabin: no need to be sorry
<lvjiabin> you?where
<lvjiabin> Ah,I know,
<dhq> Tm_T i am on a windows pc can you tell me what all packages i i need for banshee so that it works i need to take it on my flash drive
<Tm_T> dhq: no idea
<Greenery> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Tm_T> Greenery: thanks
<Greenery> ^^
<lvjiabin> Hi,the bot is so   clear
<lvjiabin> ah
<lvjiabin> Is anybody  here
<emilsedgh> !ask | lvjiabin
<ubotu> lvjiabin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: howdy
<BluesKaj> Morning All  :)
<BluesKaj> hi Tm_T
<Dresken> Anyone knows of a way to install windows on my other HDD after having Kubuntu installed without messing up GRUB?
<Tm_T> Dresken: detach Ubuntu HDD ?
<Dresken> That'll work?
<kalle> what should i do if my package manager says that the database is blocked?
<shampoo> mh u used sudo @ kalle?
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix | kalle
<ubotu> kalle: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<shampoo> never mind s*
<kalle> it responds:" dpkg: status database area is locked by another process"...
<kalle> then?
<Podre> how are you?
<BluesKaj> kalle, close adept , synaptic or apt
<kalle> it is closed...
<kalle> -_-
<BluesKaj> kalle, did you see the message above?
<kalle> yes
<BluesKaj> also the adeptfix message ?
<TimS> I have a freshly installed system from the CD but it gives me an error when updating with tzdata
<kalle> oh i didn't see it... :D thanks its working now
<TimS> I have a weird problem, I have a version upgrade button avalibe in a new install of 7.10
<TimS> lemme restart
<WaltzingAlong> TimS: that is a known issue
<WaltzingAlong> adept asking to upgrade to gutsy but your system is gutsy already? it is a known issue. you can grab the fix for it by adding the gutsy-proposed repository, then updating/upgrading (in adept, manage repositories, on the updates tab, select pre-release updates) or just ignore it for now | TimS
<BluesKaj> TimS, http://packages.debian.org/etch/tzdata/all/download
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: ?
<BluesKaj> newer debugged sources
<BluesKaj> TimS, some ppl are changing their time zones to Europe/Berlin in order to get the updated package installed....https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tzdata/+bug/116193
<walter> hi!
<walter> can anybody help me?
<BluesKaj> I guess one can always change the time zone back to their real locale as soon as the pkg is installed
<BluesKaj> !ask | walter
<ubotu> walter: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<shomik> whats the difference between fiesty fawn and gutsy gibbon
<ehird`> shomik: gutsy is a newer version
<shomik> how do i upgrade to gg from ff
<BluesKaj> shomik, read the Topic above
<Jucato> shomik: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<Goodgame> Hi is there someone french here?
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<shomik> k so gg is 7.10 and ff is 7.04??
<BluesKaj> yes
<shomik> so how do install the gg repository
<begert> hey, anyone know what the little window is called that shows info when you hover over an application in the panel?
<Jucato> shomik: just follow the instructions in the link I gave. all the instructions are there
<Jucato> begert: icon mouseover effects
<begert> sounds good :(
<begert> heh, I meant :)
<Jucato> begert: you're looking for a way to turn those big balloons off?
<begert> no, i want to see if a bug is reported...I get leftover baloon garbage
<Jucato> oh..
<m_tadeu> hi...I'm having a problem with kaffeine...it's not displaying any subtitles, when using a .sub file
<jaym> i just changed over from ubuntu and gnome to kubuntu how do i remove gnome completely
<jpatrick> !purekde | jaym
<ubotu> jaym: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<jpatrick> m_tadeu:
<jpatrick> have you enabled the .sub file?
<knulfine> HI... Can somebody give me the link to a german channel?
<m_tadeu> jpatrick: yup...it's selected and set in the subtitles combo box
<jpatrick> odd
<jpatrick> !de | knulfine
<ubotu> knulfine: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<knulfine> thanks jpatrick
<WaltzingAlong> danke
<m_tadeu> jpatrick: it's the first time I try .sub files...srt is working like a charm
<jaym> cool thanks
<jaym> how do i make a shortcut to my home directory on my task bar?
<m_tadeu> jaym: open a konqueror and drag'n'drop the home folder into the taskbar
<jaym> didnt think was that easy
<jaym> k
<Jucato> jaym: there's one on the panel by default already
<Jucato> the System Menu applet (beside the K Menu)
<m_tadeu> BTW, is that applet editable?
<mph> Anyone experience same thing? A recent update this week made my system settings applets unable to administer as "ROOT"  I have the actual errors...etc.
<tilt> anyone can explain me how to instal a .tar.gz?
<mph> tilt: install? I'm assuming it is all source?
<tilt> mph:  i do not know... i  download  this link... http://www.poweriso.com/download.htm    and i'm not able with sudo apt....
<mph> tilt: let me grab it and take a look
<tilt> it is the first time that i need to install a prog wich is not in the adept installer
<patricio> network-manager(kde) does not list my available wireless accesspoints, iwlist ath0 scan DOES, however!syslog output: NM: 11/17/2007 03:13:47 PM padi-laptop NetworkManager<info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists. <WARN>  nm_dbus_get_networks_cb(): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks.and later on: dhclient: wifi0: unknown hardware address type 801
<BluesKaj> !compile | tilt
<ubotu> tilt: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<m_tadeu> anyone else about the kaffeine and the .sub files?
<TimS> I have a new install of Kubuntu from the live cd that was sent in the post, I have a few adept updates that dont work such as kdelibs and there is a version upgrade button on adept. even though I am running 7.10, what is happening
<mph> tilt: the tar.gz contains a binary; simply download it; extract it and you can run the poweriso directly
<mph> tilt: to extract the tar.gz from the command line use:  tar xzf <<filename>>
<mph> tilt: i'd suggest in your home location you create a 'bin' folder, and put the single file there, then edit your .bashrc and enable the .bin as a folder to which you wish to run binaries directly from any place (bash will lookup in bin)
<BluesKaj> mph, pls let him read the posted UR before telling him how easy it is , cuz compiling can be confusing for ppl new to linux
<BluesKaj> err URL
<mph> BluesKaj: there was no compiling necessary
<mph> BluesKaj: that .tar.gz contained a binary which ran without any libs needed to be installed on my kubuntu desktop
<BluesKaj> mph, pretend yer newbie for a minute and read your previous post above pls
<BluesKaj> I realize that .bin files are easier but ....
<WaltzingAlong> adept asking to upgrade to gutsy but your system is gutsy already? it is a known issue. you can grab the fix for it by adding the gutsy-proposed repository, then updating/upgrading (in adept, manage repositories, on the updates tab, select pre-release updates) or just ignore it for now | TimS
<TimS> Thanks WaltzingAlong
<TimS> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tilt> mph:  what do you means with a bin folder?
<tilt> mph:   sorry i crashed.. have you answer my question wet?
<Dresken> I disabled my Nvidia graphis adapter and restarted, now I'm stuck at command line and when I try startx it shows me "Fatal server error: no screen found"
<Dresken> Any idea how to resolve this?
<ubuntu_> any german channel
<BluesKaj> tilt, look in your System Menu/ Home Folder for the file you want to install
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Dresken> Anyone? o_o
<BluesKaj> Dresken, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , choose the vesa driver just get back to X
<Dresken> I'll try that, thanks
<mph> Anyone experience same thing? A recent update this week made my system settings applets unable to administer as "ROOT"  I have the actual errors...etc.
<tilt> BluesKaj: at the momment that i open it i crash...
<BluesKaj> tilt, open what ?
<mph> tilt: did you get my messages?
<tilt> nop
<tilt> mph:  no....
<tilt> BluesKaj:  i extract the files of the .tar.gz i open it and i crash..
<tilt> [10:09] [DCC] Establishing DCC Chat connection to mph (76.20.242.136:1026)...
<tilt> [10:09] [Error] Connection broken, error code 10.
<mph> tilt: I think we are both wondering "what crashed", what is the output, etc.
<tilt> the keyboard the mouse the screen .... i'm obligated to reboot with the button...
<mph> tilt: I cannot promise the software you are playing with (poweriso) will not crash your machine
<tilt> i think that is wine that make it crash
<mph> huh?
<WaltzingAlong> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mph> tilt: why are you using wine?
<tilt> i'm not using it.. but when i open the extrated files wine start... and after it freeze
<mph> tilt: I am gathering from WaltzingAlong that you are trying to mount an iso?
<BluesKaj> tilt, try kiso or acetoneiso ...poweriso is a windows app : hence, unstable in linux
<tilt> it is an .aad
<tilt> so  k3b do not open it...
<Daisuke-Ido> nope
<Daisuke-Ido> and .daa are poweriso archived things
<tilt> and kiso i'm not able to instal it i got always an error...
<Daisuke-Ido> your only real option is to use poweriso in wine or virtualized
<tilt> poweriso got an linux version...
<Daisuke-Ido> wow, it would appear there is
<WaltzingAlong> PowerISO for Linux -- This is a free utility for linux which can extract, list, and convert image files              - then there should be no need of wine
<tilt> ...
<BluesKaj> ok, din't know that. trial version tho
<tilt> just by opening wine i always crash...
<BluesKaj> don't open wine
<BluesKaj> uninstall wine , relogin ,reinstall wine
<Dresken> Well fixed that issue, thanks for the help
<tilt> crash again opening wine...
<BluesKaj> Dresken , what graphics again ?
<tilt> so wath i should do...
<BluesKaj> uninstall wine
<BluesKaj> most apps in windows have "linux equivalents" most users can get along without wine
<mph> tilt: what do you want to do?
<dresken__> BluesKaj: Nvidia
<dresken__> brb restarting
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: Indeed.
<tilt> ok it got uninstalled
<ardchoille> I have been using Linux since 2001 and haven't touched Windows apps, or Windows itself, since then.
<jasonago> I enabled the nvidia-glx-new drivers in my kubuntu gutsy but the problem is that it doesnt preserve my screen resolution when I restart...It always reverts to 43hz with a distorted monitor view...I always need to run nvidia-settings before it will load again my settings...what will I do???
<tilt> ardchoille:  have you extract a .daa with linux?
<mph> anyone else sharing issues with systemsettings not kicking into admin mode?
<ardchoille> tilt: No, I've never heard of a .daa file
<dthacker> mph: kind of a meta question. got a specific setting in mind?
<tilt> ardchoille:  it is like an .iso ..
<jasonago> mph: I have experience some of that in gutsy but never in feisty...I always see feisty as better than gutsy...
<dthacker> mph: wait, I misread that. sorry
<BluesKaj> wow, ardchoille ...I need windows for document and photo scanning ...unfortunately kooka isn't up to the task yet. But that really the only reason i still have a small windows partition.
<dthacker> mph: so you press admin mode button, enter pw and it hangs?
<mph> dthacker: doesn't hang, i get error msgs like this:  kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<BluesKaj> mph, run, sudo dpkg --configure -a ..then logout and back in again
<mph> BluesKaj: done....be back....
<dthacker> BluesKaj: that looks like a handy little widget of a command.  Do you think a database is corrupted?
<mph> dthacker: hold that thought...i wanted to understand the problem :)
<mph> brb...
<dthacker> ok:)
<BluesKaj> mph dthacker then run , sudo updatedb
<WaltzingAlong> jasonago: it could be that the driver cannot handle more at that resolution. in konsole, xrandr
<liam> hi
<BluesKaj> !hi | liam__
<ubotu> liam__: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<TheGentleman> Opening AdeptManager I get an error message saying "Another process is using the packaging system database"   Checked using KSysGuard, but I can't find anything running with adept or apt in its name.  What could I do?
<tilt> how instal the extracted file?
<BluesKaj> !compile | tilt
<ubotu> tilt: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<WaltzingAlong> !aptfix | adept aptitude apt-get dpkg any of those?
<ubotu> adept aptitude apt-get dpkg any of those?: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix | TheGentleman
<ubotu> TheGentleman: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mph> same ... it did not resolve the issue.  I wish I knew what pkg it was.
<JohnFlux> TheGentleman: you could do:  lsof  | grep dpkg      to see if that shows the process
<vandal2> anyone know how ti make characters appear one at a time in a bas script?
<vandal2> **bash
<JohnFlux> vandal2: bas?
<JohnFlux> oh
<WaltzingAlong> vandal2: #bash ?
<vandal2> sorry, cant spell
<vandal2> tis bash
<WaltzingAlong> sure but maybe check in that channel rather than in #kubuntu support
<TheGentleman> well, I have lots of info to work on now BluesKaj , ubotu  and JohnFlux !!!   See you later
<JohnFlux> vandal2: for f in   h e l l o ; do echo -n $f; sleep 1; done
<linas_> huh, mine fn(i`m using laptop) keys aren`t working on kubuntu :/
<vandal2> cheers :)
<BluesKaj> mph, another trick might work , synaptic /edit/fix broken pkgs /apply ...sometimes it works or generates errors that we can take a look at
<mph> BluesKaj: ok....I think it has something to do with a file or there lackof in /etc/qt3/
<dthacker> mph: also googling generates this scenario http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151193
<tilt> BluesKaj:  it always said E: Couldn't find package poweriso
<BluesKaj> tilt, where did you download the pkg to ?
<WaltzingAlong> tilt: poweriso is not available in the ubuntu repos. you would need to download it directly from poweriso's website as the tar.gz
<tilt> WaltzingAlong:  i got it..
<wolf8> 中文支持测试
<tilt> WaltzingAlong:  i got it extracted....
<mph> dthacker: i will try updating the owners and perms on .kde also
<tilt> WaltzingAlong: and now i don't know what to do with the extracted file
<ardchoille> There are samba updates in security.. I hope this fixes the recent 403 bug
<crimsun> ardchoille: they are the updated ones, yes.
<dthacker> mph: good luck.
<ardchoille> crimsun: :)
<crimsun>      samba | 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.2 | gutsy-security | source, amd64, i386, powerpc
<jasonago> why does kubuntu doesn't include some kde games and gimp by default in the CD installer? Does KDE really bigger than gnome?
<ardchoille> jasonago: gimp is not a kde app
<WaltzingAlong> jasonago: cd is only so big you know
<dthacker> jasonago: the goal is to get you a working desktop with the most populare apps
<jasonago> uhm...ok...
<ardchoille> jasonago: And you can only fit so much data on a cd iso.. but you can installthem from the repos just as easily
<wolf8> how to config arts? the v ersion of my os is 7.10
<WaltzingAlong> tilt: ok so you downloaded http://www.poweriso.com/poweriso-1.1.tar.gz to /home/tilt/Desktop for example. then in konsole extracted the files  with tar xfvz poweriso-1.1.tar.gz        which should have just one new file 'poweriso'        so then run it with ./poweriso in konsole
<jasonago> ok ok thanks...
<dthacker> jason: installing the gimp and games is usually quick and easy.
<jasonago> yes from adept...
<TheGentleman> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<BluesKaj> !arts | wolf8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wolf8> thanks
<wolf8> this is a wonderful world~~
<wolf8> :)
<Dresken> Any idea why I can't create an ntfs partition on another HDD using GParted?
<ksal> hi
<tilt> WaltzingAlong:
<tilt> PowerISO   Copyright(C) 2004-2006 PowerISO Computing, Inc
<tilt>             Type poweriso -? for help
<ksal> when new kubuntu will be available?
<tilt> and it all
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, because it's ntfs
<Daisuke_Ido> ksal: in 5-6 months, one was just released
<Jucato> ksal: April 2008
<Dresken> Ok let me rephrase the question, is there  a way to create an ntfs partition under linux?
<ksal> ugh
<ksal> thank
<denzuko> hi all
<Daisuke_Ido> what's the ugh for?
<ksal> Dresken, ntfs is fully supported by kernel
<ksal> Daisuke_Ido, nevermind
<Daisuke_Ido> ksal: since when?
<Jucato> Dresken, Daisuke_Ido: afaik, GParted should be able to do that
<WaltzingAlong> tilt: exactly. ./poweriso -?             shows you how to use it
<ksal> since long time
<dthacker> hello denzuko
<Daisuke_Ido> really...
<ksal> ntfs-3g
<denzuko> hi dt
<tilt> nice  it got no graphical interface... ok thx i understand now
<Dresken> Jucato: Well the option to create an ntfs partition is grayed out on GParted..
<Jucato> Dresken, Daisuke_Ido: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<Daisuke_Ido> so it's not natively supported by the kernel
<TheGentleman> BluesKaj, still about adeptfix: I did what suggested. Now Adept manager opens WITHOUT asking for password. When trying to update a package it says there was an error with the package.
<Daisuke_Ido> neat
<Daisuke_Ido> however, why ntfs?
<Daisuke_Ido> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<ksal> Daisuke_Ido, it's just not compiled into kernel
<WaltzingAlong> TheGentleman: jump to konsole so you see adequate output. sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -f install            (update and fix any dependency errors)
<WaltzingAlong> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<FSHero> Hi all: I'm using Amarok with a MySQL database. Where is the database file(s) actually located?
<TheGentleman> thanks WaltzingAlong
<WaltzingAlong> FSHero: in the mysql db. /var/lib/mysql/ perhaps
<FSHero> o i c
<BluesKaj> TheGentleman, there's a 10 min time perios after entering one PW that opening pkg managers etc is allowed without re-entering it.
<dthacker> FSHero: likely in /var/lib/mysql/mysql
<FSHero> WaltzingAlong: thanks, yes, they're all here :)
<TimS> WaltzingAlong: How do I install nVidia drivers (glx-new) in gutsy?
<BluesKaj> used to be 10 mins , not sure what the default is in gutsy
<dthacker> !nvidia | TimS
<ubotu> TimS: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<WaltzingAlong> TimS: using the restricted drivers manager. kmenu/system settings/advanced/restricted manager
<wolf8> how to choose the chanel in this tool?
<WaltzingAlong> wolf8: /join #nameofchannel
<dresken_> Thanks, that link solved my issue =P
<wolf8> thanks  ,~~
<wolf8> WaltzingAlong ~~this is the first time to use it
<TheGentleman> BluesKaj, and WaltzingAlong  Thanks a lot!  I could solve my problem.
<WaltzingAlong> TheGentleman: congrats
<WaltzingAlong> wolf8: otherwise you could click the name #ubuntu should work in konversation
<dthacker> bbl
<dutu> hiho
<wolf8> thank you ~~this is a free space, i like it , english talking is to hard to me ~~
<wolf8> its bad
<WaltzingAlong> wolf8: which channel would you like (language)? :D
<dutu> someone who can help me wit a question to xdcc
<dutu> im seaching a linux tool like xdcc catcher
<FroggyTheGreat> Is there a HDD-checker program on the Kubuntu 7.10 livecd?  I can't immediately find one in the UI, and I don't know what the commandline would be.
<dutu> i found xdcc fetch but im to stupid to install it
<WaltzingAlong> FroggyTheGreat: smart tools?
<ubuntu> there is any channel in another language, i.e. spanish or italian?
<WaltzingAlong> !find smart | FroggyTheGreat
<ubotu> froggythegreat: Found: libgdome2-cpp-smart-dev, libgdome2-cpp-smart0c2a, smartdimmer, smartmontools, xfce4-smartbookmark-plugin (and 16 others)
<WaltzingAlong> !es | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<WaltzingAlong> !it | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubuntu> Thanks a lot! Muchas Gracias!  Molto Grazie!
<ardchoille> dutu: What does xdcc do?
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu: :D
<TimS> WaltzingAlong: What package do I need to install to change the login screen again?
<ardchoille> kdmtheme
<TimS> Ah, thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<FroggyTheGreat> So I'd do a n apt-get install smartmontools.
<wolf8> chinese ,but i want to exchanges with others in different national
<TimS> sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<ubuntu> This is the first time that i use the IRC channels. Now I understand why people talks so good about them! See you Soon
<ubuntu> One last question, please.. How can I change my nickname. I am using Konversation from Kubuntu Gutsy live cd
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu: type /nick newname
<Daisuke_Ido> whatever you want your name to ne :)
<wolf8> i need a english guide
<ardchoille> Does konv allow "/nick new_nick" ?
<Daisuke_Ido> within reason, of course
<wolf8> ~_~
<Sierra-X> it certainly does :)
<ardchoille> Sierra-X: ok
<ubuntu> thank you Daisuke_ldo!!
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome
<TimS> Time to restart
<TimS> brb
<ubuntu_> hello
<dutu> test 1234 :-)
<Gizgiz> filled.inbox@gmail.com
<wolf8> WaltzingAlong thanks~~
<WaltzingAlong> !chinese | wolf8
<ubotu> wolf8: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wolf8> please tell me the mean of " !chinese | wolf8"                  answer|asker?
<wolf8> ubuntu thanks
<wolf8> ~~
<TimS> wolf8: It tells the bot to tell you about chinese help
<FroggyTheGreat> Anyone know the direct link to plain-html gmail so that Konqueror will load it?
<mph> same problem with systemsettings....the broken pkgs did not resolve the issue, nor did the chown on .kde
<wolf8> ~_~
<wolf8> ubotu thankyou~~
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thankyou~~ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mph> where can i better understand how .kde functions with regards to .kde/systemsettings and i imagine kio? i can google it too, but someone knows a good ref?
<O5K4|2> thanks everybody! I leave the channel!! XD
<FroggyTheGreat> !smartmontools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartmontools - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FroggyTheGreat> Anyone know how to launch smartmontools once I've installed it?
<FroggyTheGreat> !smart
<ubotu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<emilsedgh> kpackage (at least in kde4) uses smart
<TimS> Using the nVidia drivers freezes my PC. It happens at random intervals and I think its a problem with my Graphics card, But I am not sure. Is there a way to check? It freezes my PC on Kubuntu but it did on Fedora aswell
<WaltzingAlong> TimS: check applicable logs; different versions of the same module/driver; use 'nv' or 'vesa' when you desire no lockups   !nvidia
<khumba-yo> moin
<ariane> hi. i'm trying to emulate games with mupen64. i downloaded roms and unzipped them but when i try to run them with mupen64, nothing happens. could someone help me fix that please?
<khumba-yo> bye @ll
<BluesKaj> ariane, which version did you install , the command line or the gui ?
<ariane> BluesKaj: of mupen64 ? i have the 0.5.1-1
<ariane> BluesKaj: my version of kamefu is the 0.1.1
<BluesKaj> ariane, type mupen64 in the konsole
<Daisuke_Ido> bazhang: too many "i think i know everything" morons over there.  can't see how you can stand it
<Jucato> emilsedgh: kpackages is maintained again? O.o
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: hehe--just a change of pace :} still looking for a fix for your sound issue--do you get any specific messages--like no device found ,etc?
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, helpful types eh ..."i got linux chops and you don't so too bad "
<Daisuke_Ido> amarok's giving me "Audio output unavailable; the device is busy.  xine parameters:"
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: ok, will continue to look.
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, that message usually means the libxine1-ffmpeg app isn't installed
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: i can assure you it is :)
<Daisuke_Ido> it's been working fine for months
<Daisuke_Ido> i get no sound in ANY app
<BluesKaj> uhoh
<Daisuke_Ido> even vlc, which is odd
<Daisuke_Ido> but i have my startup sounds
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: initial indications are that several items are trying to share the card--numerous bug reports filed with that card (from Feisty onwards)--will see if there is a fix
<ariane> BluesKaj: ooh. tells me i've got a couple of plugins uninstalled
<Daisuke_Ido> let's see what could be locking the sound system
<BluesKaj> yeah launch amarok from the shell
<Daisuke_Ido> i can launch amarok fine, i just can't play anything :)
<pacman> I'm trying to set up my torrents so I don't actually save the torrent, it automatically opens in KTorrent and begins downloading
<pacman> how do I set that up?
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: is this onboard or pci?
<Daisuke_Ido> onboard
<Daisuke_Ido> QString::arg(): Argument missing: <p>Audio output unavailable; the device is busy.<p>xine parameters: <i></i>, file:///media/Music/A/Air/Talkie Walkie/02 - Cherry blossom girl.mp3
<BluesKaj> hate to statre the obvious but have you checked soundsystem settings and the kmix
<Daisuke_Ido> yes and yes
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: have you checked the bios--it might be disabled there
<BluesKaj> ok, try a diff tune :)
<Timmy|away> I have installed the nVidia driver, but it doesnt work, I am now in recovery mode, whats the command to change drivesr, is something like dpkg-reconfigure
<Daisuke_Ido> bazhang: how can it be disabled in the bios if i haven't rebooted and it worked yesterday?
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: everything has the same result
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg Timmy|away
<BluesKaj> wav files too ?
<Daisuke_Ido> yup
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: just trying a step by step of the comprensive sound card guide on ubuntuforums--sorry if some of this stuff is obvious or wrong--just trying to nail down the problem :}
<Daisuke_Ido> wav, ogg, mp3
<Daisuke_Ido> bazhang: no worries
<martint> Hi, how can I extract a zip file keeping its former permissions
<martint> ?
<martint> thanks
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: what does aplay -l say in the terminal?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: i think...
<Jucato> emilsedgh: that would be a surprising (maybe even good) news to me... although all eyes seem to be on PackageKit these days
<emilsedgh> Jucato: it now depends on Smart
<Jucato> oh.. Smart.... :/
<Daisuke_Ido> bazhang: http://pastebin.ca/778493
<Timmy|away> thanks bazhang I dont think its what I used last time, there were loads of options this time, before it was just the driver options, not mouse and keyboard
<emilsedgh> Jucato: Adept... :P
<Jucato> emilsedgh: at least it's not fully python... :P
<emilsedgh> hehe
<emilsedgh> Jucato: i have no problem with being python, the UI!
<Jucato> emilsedgh: all of smart is python afaik. backend (non-UI) and UI
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: does that list sound cards? --can't access that page for some reason
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, playback devices
<bazhang> ok
<martint> Hi, how can I extract a zip file keeping its former permissions (if possible at all)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: is there any plan for updating the Adept's UI?
<jpatrick> emilsedgh: yep
<emilsedgh> jpatrick: just tell me 'when'!
<Jucato> jpatrick, emilsedgh: that largely depends on Ubuntu-dom switching over to PackageKit... so we're in a sort of standstill
<Daisuke_Ido> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44902/
<emilsedgh> Jucato: ubuntu wants to switch on packagekit?
<jpatrick> emilsedgh: you didn't ask for that :)
<Jucato> emilsedgh: not reading FOSSCamp news are you? :P
<Jucato> emilsedgh: not really "wants to" but "looking into it"
<emilsedgh> Jucato: no im not, i read osnews and kdeDot :D
<Jucato> os..what?
<Jucato> bah nvm :P
<emilsedgh> hehe
<Timmy|away> Jucato: How do i replace one file with another?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: what about Debian?
<Timmy|away> On the comand line
<emilsedgh> Jucato: the want to go to packagekit too?
<emilsedgh> they*
<Jucato> emilsedgh: I dunno
<Jucato> no news from them so far
<Jucato> s/news/rumor/
<Jucato> Timmy|away: what do you mean?
<Timmy|away> I want to delete one file and replace it with another on the command line
<Jucato> just delete it and create a new file?
<Timmy|away> The new file already exists, its a back up, I want to restor it
<Timmy|away> Im in recovery mode
<Jucato> mv oldname newname
<Jucato> that "renames" a file
<Timmy|away> Thanks, that should do
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: have you launched alsamixer in Konsole, then made sure it works with each reboot --code: sudo alsactl store 0
<ubuzztu> installed kubuntu dualboot with xp on T60p working like a charm
<vbgunz> ubuzztu: you have a lenovo T60 thinkpad?
<ubuzztu> yes
<BluesKaj> what's the best app to record analog audio on line-in ?
<vbgunz> ubuzztu: do you use the little external mouse with that notebook?
<Daisuke_Ido> launching it made no difference whatsoever
<ubuzztu> vbgunz: no
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: audacity
<BluesKaj> yeah , audacity is ok , but I just need something simpler
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: what engine do have enabled with amarok?
<vbgunz> ubuzztu: damn... I have the same notebook, with the external mouse. the mouse has a bug where in Windows and Linux it just takes off by itself... sucks hard core when playing games like Portal... it spins out... worse mouse ever
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: Krecord
<adam> Hello, need some help
<ubuzztu> vbgunz: bummer...
<ubuzztu> stepping out... later..
<Daisuke_Ido> xine
<Joti> what do you think on that new dolphin file manager?
 * BluesKaj checks out krecord
<nosrednaekim> !info krecord
<ubotu> krecord: KDE sound recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16-3 (gutsy), package size 66 kB, installed size 308 kB
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: have you tried any others--or is that the only option
<Daisuke_Ido> xine engine, autodetect output plugin
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: I may be thinking of krec, one of them is an arts soud recorder and doesn't work too well.
<Daisuke_Ido> that's the only option - even after installing amarok-engines
<vbgunz> Joti: imho, all the time spent on reinventing the wheel could have gone into fixing, enahcing and crushing bugs in Konqueror :(
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: have you tried installing alsa-oss?
<Daisuke_Ido> vbgunz: dolphin isn't reinventing the wheel
<bazhang> more like breaking it
<Daisuke_Ido> dolphin and konqueror serve two completely different purposes
<vbgunz> Daisuke_Ido: it is a file manager no?
<adam> can anyone help with a failed upddate, left me with blank screen flashing cursor
<nosrednaekim> adam: ctrl+alt+f2 do anything?
<Daisuke_Ido> vbgunz: it's not a browser, and it's not as fine grained as konqueror
<bazhang> adam: from feisty to gutsy?
<adam> dont like dolphin
<Daisuke_Ido> adam: what you don't like is d3lphin
<vbgunz> Daisuke_Ido: yeah Dolphin is for those who should be on Gnome and Konqueror is for those who like KDE :)
<adam> yes, Ican get to tty
<Joti> vbgunz exactly thats what
<Timmy|away> I have a problem. I cannot start x at all. I installed the latest nVidia drivers, it worked, I restarted, nothing happend. I sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and tried the nv and vesa drivers, what should I do? Can I make it automaticly redetect xorg.conf? It worked when i first installed Kubuntu
<adam> cannot boot to GUI
<bazhang> adam: have you tried to continue update?
<Gannondorf> need help installing kdm-theme-manager
<nick_> Hey everyone, I'm doing a manual backup and I wanted to know if there is a way I can get the command line to display all the files created after a certain day
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: does amarok engines include alsa-oss?
<Joti> i especially hate that there is now decent adress bar anymore but that gnome adress-click-o-bar-straight-frome-the-stoneage
<Daisuke_Ido> vbgunz: no, and your attitude toward other DEs is despicable to say the least.  wait for kde4 before passing judgement on dolphin, because what's in the repos right now?  it sucks, and sucks hard.  the actual dolphin is quite nice
<vbgunz> Timmy|away: what do you when it comes to X? a blinking cursor or something?
<WaltzingAlong> Timmy|away: restore your backup. otherwise check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to find out why X failed.
<Gannondorf> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<Gannondorf> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<Gannondorf> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<Daisuke_Ido> Joti: it's a little more advanced than gnome's
<Timmy|away> WaltzingAlong: The backup doesnt work, Ill try again.
<Timmy|away> vbgunz: I dont even get a cursor, just a black screen
<WaltzingAlong> Timmy|away: check the log          less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<emilsedgh> Jucato: i never want ubuntu goes to packagekit if debian doesnt
<Timmy|away> Ok WaltzingAlong
<Gannondorf> !paste
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: just trying to help--alsa-oss installed?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Daisuke_Ido> bazhang: was reaming someone else :)
<Daisuke_Ido> checking
<Joti> daisuke_ido: yes it may be, but it still dont like it. first thing that gets off my machine on any install
<bazhang> hehe
<Jucato> emilsedgh: hm?
<Gannondorf> can someone help me out?
<Daisuke_Ido> it is installed, yes
<emilsedgh> Jucato: i only want ubuntu uses packagekit, if debian goes too packagekit too
<vbgunz> Daisuke_Ido: the reason I switched to KDE was because of how much greater it really is. I say that after a year on Gnome and less than a year on KDE. I aint just dissing Gnome. truth is, Dolpin is so simple, that is the first impression I get from it. it doesn't belong in KDE. even if it had more options than Konqueror, what is the point in 2 file managers? why not 3 or 4 or 5? I think 1 is enough right now :)
<Daisuke_Ido> vbgunz: have you used dolphin yet?
<Gannondorf> help with compiling errors
<Gannondorf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44903/
<Daisuke_Ido> and linux = choice.  more than one filemanager?  sure!  pick your favorite!
<adam> Tried dpkg --configure -a it finished installing packages and killed my boot into old kernel
<Jucato> emilsedgh: PackageKit isn't a replacement for .deb/APT
<vbgunz> I used it for a little bit when setting up new accounts. I don't even switch it out for Konqueror becasue konqueror is my preference. the new accoutns I've set up I let stand and don't even mention konqueror.
<emilsedgh> Jucato: i know
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: what about grep 'audio' /etc/group
<Daisuke_Ido> audio:x:29:sierra-x,writerone
<bazhang> ok
<Joti> my first impression was: worst of osx (finder "click through multiple panels") , windows (strange usability), gnome (that adressbar) together in one thing...
<Daisuke_Ido> vbgunz: so you've installed the latest kde4 beta and used DOLPHIN, rather than d3lphin
<Gannondorf> someone help me with kdm theme manager error
<Joti> konqueror is lovely
<emilsedgh> Jucato: Ubuntu = Debian For Desktop (to me)
<Daisuke_Ido> what's default on gutsy is, AGAIN, not dolphin
<Joti> just like kde
<nick_> Hey everyone, I'm doing a manual backup and I wanted to know if there is a way I can get the command line to display all the files created on or after a certain day
<Gannondorf> someone help me with kdm theme manager error
<vbgunz> Daisuke_Ido: no KDE4. I am speaking about 3.5.8 Dolphin.
<ardchoille> vbgunz: If you used it in kde3.5.8, then what you used was d3lphin, a fork of dolphin. I'm told the real dolphin is much better
<Daisuke_Ido> vbgunz: then i share your feelings, it's crap
<Joti> kde4 preview looks lovely too
<Daisuke_Ido> the real dolphin *is* much better
<Gannondorf> someone help me with kdm theme manager error
<Timmy|away> Is it possible to make a list of all packages installed and then use it install thoes packages on a fresh install?
<emilsedgh> Dolphin in 3.5.8 is real dolphin! just an older version...
<Gannondorf> !kdm-theme-manager
<Daisuke_Ido> !patience | Gannondorf, stop repeating yourself and read this:
<ubotu> Gannondorf, stop repeating yourself and read this:: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, maybe your soundcard is out of the mix  cat /proc/asound/cards
<WaltzingAlong> the kde4 dolphin is "a much better" dolphin than the kde358 dolphin (but still dolphin, not konqueror for those who liked that)
<Joti> daisuke_ido then i'm really intrested how the real dolphin may look...
<WaltzingAlong> i just finished building kde4beta4 here from svn.
<Daisuke_Ido> it has a much cleaner kde-like interface, for one
<emilsedgh> WaltzingAlong: then thats not Beta4! thats svn :P
<Daisuke_Ido>  0 [CK804          ]: NFORCE - NVidia CK804
<Daisuke_Ido>                       NVidia CK804 with ALC850 at irq 17
 * Joti thinks that d3lphin may ruin the reputation of the real dolphin in advanc
<vbgunz> Daisuke_Ido: yeah maybe it was a bad move on Kubuntus part. I just see no point in introducing a new app that does the same thing and when compared is inferior to the latter
<WaltzingAlong> but of course emilsedgh
<emilsedgh> WaltzingAlong: so what do you think?
<Daisuke_Ido> vbgunz: d3lphin is most definitely inferior to konqueror.  dolphin is - depending on what you do.
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not a browser
<WaltzingAlong> emilsedgh: just trying out an app here and there ... coming along nicely it seems
<Daisuke_Ido> it doesn't need to be, though, it's *just* a file manager
<Gannondorf> Need help with compiling error with kdm theme manager
<Daisuke_Ido> Gannondorf: is listening too difficult for you?
<Gannondorf> yes
<emilsedgh> WaltzingAlong: most of the apps except Konqueror, Kopete and 1-2 others are in a very good shape
<Minataku> Gannondorf: What's the error?
<Gannondorf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44903/
<ardchoille> Timmy|away: It's something like: dpkg --get-selections > packages.txt && sudo dpkg --set-selections << packages.txt  Check out man dpkg (--get-selectins and --set-selections)
<Minataku> Oh
<Daisuke_Ido> so install kde theme manager from the repos
<Minataku> You're lacking the pieces of KDE needed to compile it
<Gannondorf> which are?
<Daisuke_Ido> !kdetheme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdetheme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> I'm not sure
<Daisuke_Ido> !info kdetheme
<ubotu> Package kdetheme does not exist in gutsy
<Daisuke_Ido> BAH
<Minataku> !kde-libs-dev
<Jucato> !info kdmtheme | Gannondorf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-libs-dev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !kdmtheme
<ubotu> gannondorf: kdmtheme: theme manager for KDM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 47 kB, installed size 200 kB
<Minataku> Hm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdmtheme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Joti> does anyone know if there is a nice alternative to gimp - maybe for kde?
<Daisuke_Ido> kdmtheme :D
<Minataku> You could also just install the binary package
<Daisuke_Ido> thank you ardchoille
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: perhaps a purge and reinstall of the sound items: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<Joti> gimp's interface is just plain horrible
<Gannondorf> minataku: there's a binary?
<Minataku> Which will be a lot easier, unless there's a specific reason you need to compile it
<Minataku> Yes
<Daisuke_Ido> Joti: write one that's better
<Gannondorf> I was un aware
<Minataku> It's kdmtheme
<Minataku> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> kdm theme manager is not the same as kde theme manager
<ehird`> Joti: yes, there is. I do forget the name.
<Minataku> Make sure you have all the repositories enabled
<Joti> possibly not my language
<Jucato> Minataku: that's basically no longer necessary, since universe and multiverse are enabled by default :)
<Minataku> kdmtheme is in universe
<Gannondorf> yeah...
<Minataku> Jucato: He may be on an older version
<Joti> that would be cool. i don't need that much features but a faster ui
<Gannondorf> there it goes
<Gannondorf> thanks
<Minataku> np
<Joti> like paint.net vs. photoshop
<Jucato> Minataku: dapper and older would be the only ones. but yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> Joti: krita might be for you
<WaltzingAlong> emilsedgh: what was the replacement for kdrc?
<adam> Feisty, I think the kernel update hosed me and I  am not sure how to recover.
<Joti> i'll try that
<emilsedgh> WaltzingAlong: krdc? no replacment, its just improved, thats in kdenetwork try it
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm about to pull some hair out here...
<ardchoille> lol
<ardchoille> Daisuke_Ido: Don't do it!
<WaltzingAlong> emilsedgh: (yes not beta4, but from svn, though application/help/about kde reports beta4)
<Daisuke_Ido> especially if i find out that this thing i've been checking every 10 minutes or so is the source of my problems :\
<emilsedgh> WaltzingAlong: yes thats marked as beta4
<Daisuke_Ido> because the sound issues correspond with starting that...
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: then a reinstall via: sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<Daisuke_Ido> WoW downloader.
<Daisuke_Ido> wine
<Daisuke_Ido> probably screwing my sound
 * Daisuke_Ido takes a small bow
<Daisuke_Ido> thank you folks, i'm an idiot.
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm going to hold off on the whole purge and reinstall until that finishes
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: if that still doesn't work, then perhaps--sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source (assuming you have the build-essentials installed).
<Minataku> Hm
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: ok. let me know if I can help out any further.
<Daisuke_Ido> Minataku: not a word from you :P  some friends at work talked me into checking out the free trial :D
<Level15> hey... i need a hand getting my bt headset to work... anyone with any experience on this?
<Minataku> Huh?
<Minataku> Oh, no, I was just making noises
<Joti> daisuke_ide thanks i suppose krita was just the right suggestion :)
<Daisuke_Ido> k
<Minataku> I'm trying to get an alternate input method working
<Daisuke_Ido> krita's nice
<Minataku> So I can type in Japanese
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<patricio> Syslog writes: <WARN>  nm_dbus_get_networks_cb(): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks. When I try to get a list of the available networks (wireless ap's and ethernet cable plugged) using networkmanager-kde succeder of knetworkmanager (but inherited the name obviously). So my list is not being generated. What I found strange too: wpa_supplicant was not running. I 
<patricio>  /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf to get my wireless running
<andresj> hello, anybody know how to write the ux in esperanto? it's the u with a diactrical mark similar to a flattened u, or a backwards ^.
<patricio> But this is old school, the automated way using knetworkmanager and they kdewallet for the keys etc. was great, why did this stop working?
<andresj> it's name is u-breve.
<GuyFromHell> Anyone know of something i could use that can manage my vpn connection, specifically automatically run 'vpnc' when i have wireless to a specific ssid. I've tried network-manager-vpnc and kvpnc but neither work, just 'vpnc' in console works fine though.
<GuyFromHell> can it just be done at some shell script level maybe?
<Joti> do i have to do any additional stuff to get network-manager working with pptp other than installing network-manager-pptp?
<darryl> Hi Guys, I am using NX Client on my Windows Laptop to connect to my Ubuntu desktop PC.  NX Client starts a new KDE session, so here is what I am wondering.  WIth my new KDE sesstion started, is there a way to bring the running applications from Desktop:0 into this new one that NX Client started?
<heinkel_111> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<FroggyTheGreat> Ai yi ti.
<FroggyTheGreat> yi, rather.
<darryl> anyone know?
<nosrednaekim> darryl: I don't think so.
<nosrednaekim> darryl: without restarting them.
<darryl> I though there would be a way to switch them since they are running under the same user account?
<WaltzingAlong> darryl: you could use x11vnc to vnc to a running x session
<FroggyTheGreat> Anyone had a problem with a corrupted 7.10 livecd install disk?
<heinkel_111> does the 8600 GT nvidia cards work with the standard supplied drivers ?
<FroggyTheGreat> I've got one, and I'm trying to figure out if it's the iso or the cd.
<darryl> WaltzingAlong: I did that but its SOOOOO super slow, NX Client is fast
<WaltzingAlong> darryl: nxclient to nxserver or nxclient to a vnc server?
<heinkel_111> i reaad some place that 8600 needed newer drivers than those supplied by ubuntu?
<darryl> nxclient to vnc
<Minataku> Hm
<nosrednaekim> heinkel_111: I believe it works with nvidia-glx-new
<seezer> heinkel_111: restricted-manager should handle that for you
<heinkel_111> thanks, i will try it
<seezer> heinkel_111: otherwise install nvidia-glx-new manually
<darryl> WaltzingAlong: blah, i mean VNC Viewer to X11vnc is slow
<darryl> WaltzingAlong: so I use nxclient to nxserver and its fast
<Minataku> test
<FroggyTheGreat> Is it possible to do a net-install of Kubuntu if you only have the regular livecd?
<Minataku> Nope :P
<darryl> WaltzingAlong: but I want to be able to access the running applicatons on the Desktop 0
<heinkel_111> seezer: is that sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new (i already have a customized xorg.conf files which i reapply manually)
<WaltzingAlong> darryl: ok so nxclient to nxserver then in that connections launch x11vnc to grab the :0 then vncviewer from inside the nxclient's connection
<cox> anyone know how i bridge my wifi connection the ethernet card to share the internet connection
<nosrednaekim> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<darryl> WaltzingAlong: heh - thats one heck of a process, let me try it - you think it will be fast?
<nosrednaekim> !bridging
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridging - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> darryl: has been for me
<seezer> heinkel_111: for example yes. you could also try the gui "adept manager"
<nosrednaekim> cox: all I know is that it is possible:D
<cox> nosrednaekim: haha cheers
<heinkel_111> seezer, thanks, but no thanks, i enjoy learning stuff about apt :-)
<llutz> cox: all you need is to activate ip-forwarding at your internet-connected device
<heinkel_111> so i may try it manually
<cox> llutz: would that be under sys/admin/network?
 * genii sips a coffee
<llutz> cox: i don't know, but that are  just 2 lines in a terminal
<BluesKaj> hmmm both krecoed and audacity crash and fail to record ...gutsy isn't ready good audio recording
<cox> llutz: ok cheers, i shall do some googling
<heinkel_111> BluesKaj: have kubuntu ever sone a decent job with sound recording?
<heinkel_111> done a decent job
<BluesKaj> heinkel_111, I used audacity in edgy with some of my vinyl stuff that then successfully put on cd , so it did work well in earlier releases
<heinkel_111> good to hear, i always had problems but I have just bought some more recording equipment to fumble around with
<BluesKaj> audacity is really buggy in gutsy Im afraidd
<heinkel_111> BluesKaj: tried manually recompiling an older version of audacity?Ã¥
<BluesKaj> heinkel_111, I'm using the audio feed from a sat receiver which has some decent audio only channels
<heinkel_111> BluesKaj: i sometimes find that kubuntu is too far in front on versions
<BluesKaj> are you heinkel_111 , pls let me know how it works out
<darryl> WaltzingAlong: Ok i have done that - but its still really really slow
<heinkel_111> BluesKaj: i haven't tried it yet,  but if the new version is unstable, the older one may be preferable, although this may also be a problem with hardware support on your machine I guess
<ronacin> Hi, who connect to Brazil channel??
<heinkel_111> remember ubuntu gets it's stuff from the unstable part of the debian tree....
<heinkel_111> !Brazil
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<BluesKaj> heinkel_111, I wonder if the edgy version will work on 64bit ...previously i was running the 32bit versions of kubuntu :http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=audacity
<ronacin> valeu!!! tks!!
<ronacin> #ubuntu-br
<BluesKaj> heinkel_111, yeah, my pc isn't exactly hiend audio wise ..realtek :)
<heinkel_111> BluesKaj i don't think the binary package will work out of the box, i think you must compile
<heinkel_111> i also have a realtek + a cheap audigy card, but on edgy (with an older version of same motherboard) nothing worked as far as sound recording, i switched to (insert name of alternative OS here) for that after much trouble
<Daisuke_Ido> og course
<Daisuke_Ido> now sound works fine
<WaltzingAlong> darryl: you could also ssh into the machine, launch tightvncserver, then vnc into that later, leaving it running (like nxserver can leave a session for later)
<Daisuke_Ido> it was wine, i am an idiot, and bazhang, sorry for wasting your time :P
<semistud2354> hey guys...i need some linux magic.....i have a websight here that i cannot use unless i have internet explorer 5....is there ANY way i can trick this websight into thinking that firefox is internet explorer....im using gutsy 64
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: no waste here--you're not happy-we're not happy :}
<seezer> heinkel_111: but the audigy drivers aren't that bad on linux. haven't had any recording issues since.. years..
<heinkel_111> here is a question: when i now run sudo apt-get somepackage, the output always comes with "
<heinkel_111> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<heinkel_111> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<heinkel_111> at the end
<heinkel_111> i cannot remember that from previous versions. what does it mean?
<seezer> heinkel_111: that's a _good_ feature ;)
<seezer> instead of running ldconfig after each package, packages trigger a single ldconfig run at the end of apt/aptitude etc.
<heinkel_111> seezer: I know, (concerning the audigy drivers), i assumed they were not the problem
<heinkel_111> seezer: in other words, it just report that it is doing the final set up?
<seezer> so if you run apt-get upgrade or something you save 2*10²³ ldconfig runs which equals time which equals money ;)
<DRtuxthepenguin> how can i use kde4
<heinkel_111> seezer: remember that it also relates to space, as there is no real distinction between time and space
<heinkel_111> ...
<seezer> :)
<WaltzingAlong> DRtuxthepenguin: follow the instructions at kubuntu.org for installing kde4beta3
<DRtuxthepenguin> is there a way for kde beta 4
<WaltzingAlong> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-1build1 (gutsy), package size 2321 kB, installed size 6832 kB
<WaltzingAlong> DRtuxthepenguin: the packages for kubuntu are not available so you could build it from svn then you have something even more recent than beta4
<DRtuxthepenguin> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<DRtuxthepenguin> will compiling take forever
<hdevalence> yeah
<WaltzingAlong> less than forever
 * heinkel_111 is out for an X restart
<hdevalence> but otoh, the newer versions are probably more stable
<DRtuxthepenguin> how long usually
<seezer> heinkel_111: yeah. it's somehow "final setup". ld links libraries to executables and uses a cache for that. so before the "trigger" thingy, ldconfig rebuilt the linker cache for every single installed package reporting "i bring new libs!"
<seezer> something like this..
<WaltzingAlong> couple hours? depends on your system of course. DRtuxthepenguin; and no need  to recompile each day
<hdevalence> DRtuxthepenguin: it depends on your hardware
<hdevalence> in addition to the time it takes to actually compile, you also have to download
<DRtuxthepenguin> 933Mhz
<hdevalence> probably several (>6?) hours, i don't relly know
<zero_> hi
<DRtuxthepenguin> i will just wait till kubuntu people make kde4 beta 4 or when kde4 is out
<DRtuxthepenguin> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<DRtuxthepenguin> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<zero_> hi
<DRtuxthepenguin> hi
<zero_> your can help my
<CPrgmSwR2> ubotu: how about KDE 4 RC1?
<genii> Is there a svn or cvs of Hardy yet?
<zero_> help in my computer (kubuntu)
<Tm_T> genii: err what?
<CPrgmSwR2> ubotu: delete yourself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about delete yourself - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darryl> WaltzingAlong: Yea, I just find VNC as a whole is extreemly slow over my LAN, only the NX Client / Server seems to be fast
<DRtuxthepenguin> genii: hardy alpha1 is not even out yet
<Tm_T> CPrgmSwR2: don't play with bot
<genii> DRtuxthepenguin: Ok thx
<Tm_T> genii: repositories are open
<DRtuxthepenguin> genii:read this
<DRtuxthepenguin> genii:
<hdevalence> isn't beta4 already out?
<DRtuxthepenguin> genii:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<WaltzingAlong> darryl: even on your lan. interesting and yes nxclient/nxserver seems fast too
<jpatrick> hdevalence: topic
<genii> tm_t: I usually d/l iso files as they come out for my own archiving etc
<hdevalence> oh i c
<zero_> aaaau  im in russia please help my in my computer (cubuntu). yur can help my
<darryl> WaltzingAlong: yep, no matter what i do with VNC it crawls along, only NX client is extreemly fast and nice refresh speeds
<pag> !ru | zero_
<ubotu> zero_: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<DRtuxthepenguin> pag: how do you make the verticle line
<Tm_T> genii: so that's "no" then
<genii> So Dec 20th is soonest, looks like then :)
<zero_> join ru people = zero
<pag> DRtuxthepenguin, alt gr + the button left from Z on Finnish layout ;)
<pag> DRtuxthepenguin, I have no ide about other layouts, sorry :)
<heinkel_111> that was a bummer, when i installed the nvidia driver it killed my audio :(
<genii> Well, time to go to the computer store :) Laters
<heinkel_111> probably by diverting the audo to the realtek sound insteaad of the audigy
<DRtuxthepenguin> ok thanks
<semistud2354> hey guys...i need some linux magic.....i have a websight here that i cannot use unless i have internet explorer 5....is there ANY way i can trick this websight into thinking that firefox is internet explorer....im using gutsy 64
<Chousuke> ... website, you mean?
<semistud2354> its like this websight that i have a class on
<jpatrick> semistud2354: Tools -> Change Browers ID...
<jpatrick> (for Konqueror)
<Chousuke> anyway, yes, there is a way; there's a Firefox extension that you can change the user agent string with and fool the site.
<nsh> semistuf2354 (lord help us) - http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2004/04/24/changinguseragent.html
<heinkel_111> semistud2354: if you use konqueror, you can set it up to identify as any other browser, including IE, but that does not autmoatically mean that konqueror will work well with the website. The website may be coded poorly (non standard-compliant) so that it has a lot of errors and standards that only works with IE and fails other browsers
<heinkel_111> .. fatally
<Daisuke_Ido> if it uses activex, you're pretty much SOL
<nsh> or lucky
<semistud2354> i see
<Chousuke> changing the user agent string throught about:config isn't probably the best solution :/
<semistud2354> but what if it just redirects me to a flash video
<Chousuke> -t
<semistud2354> cuz i mean its just an online class
<semistud2354> then i "might be able to pull it off?"
<Daisuke_Ido> bah, stoopid wow, stoopid wine
<Daisuke_Ido> semistud2354: then you're probably okay
<semistud2354> iight well thanx for your help guys
<ardchoille> How do I get documents that are opened in kate to appear in Recent Documents (~/.kde/share/apps/RecentDocuments)?
<newsense07> !ie4linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ie4linux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<blekos> hello, if from the lilo choose smg like "repair" mode then i am entered to the command prompt, that means theat
<blekos> anybody having physical access to my pc can mess it up [by accident]
<DRtuxthepenguin> whats the difference bewteen kdesu and sudo
<blekos> can i have a pawwd there?
<Tm_T> !kdesu > DRtuxthepenguin
<DRtuxthepenguin> my brother wants to know is it possible to use nautilus in kde
<Tm_T> yes
<DRtuxthepenguin> ok
<blekos> could you tell me how i can install the xfce window manager?
<ardchoille> DRtuxthepenguin: sudo is for cli apps, kdesudo is for gui apps (kdesudo sets up the environment better)
<DRtuxthepenguin> is kdesu like gksu
<pag> DRtuxthepenguin, I guess it's a good idea to launch nautilus with --no-desktop option
<ardchoille> !info xfce-desktop
<ubotu> Package xfce-desktop does not exist in gutsy
<ardchoille> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: Xubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.50 (gutsy), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<ardchoille> blekos: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Minataku> 懇意痴話!
<blekos> is it possible to be only 40k?
<Tm_T> blekos: + dependencies
<blekos> will xiubuntu-desktop install the dependecies as well?
<Tm_T> should
<heinkel_111> is this website down: http://www.alsa-project.org ?
<Goodgame> hi, qhat's the best between kde and gnome for the new ubuntu version?
<ardchoille> blekos: That's one of the benefits of using a package manager
<ardchoille> Goodgame: "best" is relative. The "best" thing you can do is try them both and see which works "best" for you
<Goodgame> I'd like to know if Kate and Amarok work perfectly on GNOME because I'm really attached to them
<Tm_T> Goodgame: should
<Tm_T> Goodgame: you can try
<ardchoille> Goodgame: kde apps should run well in gnome, and vica-versa
<heinkel_111> can you see the alsa website? http://www.alsa-project.org
<ardchoille> heinkel_111: Timed out
<Goodgame> thx
<heinkel_111> thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> yw
<Tm_T> Heinkel|afk: noooo
<zero> jioin #russian
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone know the package for the lacie light scribe labeler software, cant seem to hit the right synaptic search.......
<Tm_T> !away > heinkel_111
<aziz> does somebody know what I can do, so that I can press more keys simultaneously than only 2 to 3. for example: i can press arrow up, arrow right and any letter key, but I can't press arrow up, arrow left and a third key at the same time. I have a noteboook... is it a hardware limitation?
<Tm_T> aziz: prolly yes
<Tm_T> heinkel_111: got msg from ubotu?
<heinkel_111> yes, but that is not priority at the moment, will fix later
<Tm_T> roger
<heinkel_111> by the way, i recommend everyone to turn off nick change reporting by default (hi konversation developers!)
<heinkel_111> i didn't even think of it as a problem cause i don't show nick change and connects/disconnects
<Tm_T> agreed
<Tm_T> heinkel_111: I'm not really blaming you about anything, just like to notify this issue
<ignoramus> Why is there no icon for executive files?  How do i fix this?  Screenshot---> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=8g3qm8l&s=1
<snego_> i just uninstalled zlibc ...
<jpatrick> snego_: well done
<snego_> and with it, almost everything else :]
<ignoramus> *i mean "executable files"
<jpatrick> ignoramus: that icon theme does not have an image for it?
<ignoramus> jpatrick: no, it definitely did... i installed the theme about a week ago, and just today i noticed there's no icon
<snego_> the question is... adept claimed zlibc isnt installed, i installed it and then decided to dump it. result -> half a distro gone :/
<ignoramus> jpatrick: should i try a default icon set?
<jpatrick> ignoramus: or any other
<_abbenormal> hello all
<_abbenormal> can i get a daily iso and where can it be found
<ignoramus> jpatrick: just tried Crystal SVG (came as default) - no dice :(
<jpatrick> ignoramus: odd, no idea then :(
<_abbenormal> i just d/l from main site and iso has bad mds checksum wont burn
<ignoramus> _abbenormal: are you a bNer?  If not, disregard :)
<Tm_T> ignoramus: erm?
<Tm_T> snego_: always check changes before applying them
<ignoramus> Tm_T: Fixed it!
<Tm_T> ignoramus: 2117 < ignoramus> _abbenormal: are you a bNer?  If not, disregard :)
<ignoramus> Tm_T: oh, i just recognized the name from an online forum- could be anyone, though:)
<Tm_T> ok
<snego_> Tm_T: How? The thing is I use Adept not Add/Remove Programs. Because the latter is veryyyyy slow for me. I have no idea why.
<blekos> hi i've just installed xubuntu [have kubuntu]
<_abbenormal> typical linux guys doesnt matter heads up if there is a problem with the iso you all know now thanks
<Tm_T> snego_: both are adept
<snego_> yes, i noticed. but add/remove is horribly slow
<blekos> is there any benchmark so i can compare the speed of the two managers?
<snego_> and it has check changes :>
<Tm_T> snego_: both should have
<Tm_T> blekos: what managers?
<Dresken> Had to re-install Kubuntu, when I try to mount an external NTFS HDD I get an error saying "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000"
<Dresken> Any idea how to fix this?
<Tm_T> Dresken: have you updated it?
<Dresken> Not yet lol :x
<Mr_Sonoma> !light scribe
<Tm_T> Dresken: exactly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about light scribe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<blekos> window managers xfce & kde
 * Dresken stabs self
<Tm_T> blekos: no, there's no benchmark for that purpose, nor there would be much point in that
<blekos> y not?
<snego_> Tm_T: i m sorry, but for some reason i cant find it... I have apply changes and safe update
<snego_> Tm_T: i dont see check changes option
<blekos> is it so unlikely that someoney will want to check what's best for its computer?
<Tm_T> snego_: interesting, should be, though I don't use those apps
<blekos> i can see the xfce is faster, but thre is allways the well know user illusion
<Tm_T> blekos: no, problem is, there's no easy way to benchmark
<blekos> hmm
<snego_> Tm_T: what do you use for package management then?
<Tm_T> blekos: for example, KDE has high variety in configurations, so you can make huge difference in speed etc etc
<blekos> maybe there is a benchmark for checking my pc speed etc, so if i do that for each manager then i could see if there is any difference
<Tm_T> snego_: apt-get
<Tm_T> blekos: umm, with default settings?
<snego_> Tm_T: fair enough :> but what happens if u dont know the exact name of the package you need? : )
<Tm_T> snego_: I have search
<blekos> good question
<Mr_Sonoma> if i remember right under fiesty there was a package for the lacie lightscribe labeler but i cant seem to find it in the gutsy repos. am i missing a repository, maybe a 3rd party repo or something, i cant remember loading any other 3rd party repos for this.
<Tm_T> blekos: I prolly can make my KDE faster than your XFCE
<Tm_T> just matter of settings
<blekos> how is that?
<Tm_T> KDE isn't "fast and light" by default, but there's lots of things you can drop or turn off
<blekos> like
<snego_> Tm_T: How do you search repositories using apt-get?
<snego_> or do you mean Google? : >
<blekos> to be honest i dont have any speed problem
<Tm_T> snego_: apt-cache search foofoo
<blendtux> ! compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<snego_> Tm_T: oh, thanks
<Tm_T> blekos: me neither, and I do have heavy KDE
<blekos> the thing is that i have laptop and I'm thinking if i'm on a trip maybe xfce is less battery consuming
<Tm_T> blekos: you might like to see "kpersonalizer"
<Mr_Sonoma> why not fluxbox for simplicity and lightweight??
<Tm_T> Mr_Sonoma: it's not DE
<Tm_T> nor really light
<Search4Lancer> anyone know how to remove or drastically reduce the size of the sidebar in amarok?
<Tm_T> Search4Lancer: click sidebartab
<benpicco_> Hi, I just got 3 kernel panics right after dialing into the internet - how may i find out what´s wrong?
<blekos> unfortunately the "laptop module" is unstable and "dangerous"
<blekos> what is kpersonilizer
<snego_> Tm_T: kubuntu installation finished! <3 livecd. thanks for your help
<Tm_T> blekos: fast tool to change KDE settings, bit warning though, it might change stuff you don't inted to first, but don't worry systemsettings is there
<blekos> so i just install kpersonilizer?
<benpicco_> any ideas which logfile i should look for?
<Tm_T> blekos: you should have it already I believe
<Tm_T> benpicco_: something kernel related that is, dunno more
<ezra_> kubuntu won't recognize my external harddrive, how do I fix that?
<benpicco_> is it an usb drive?
<nosrednaekim> ezra_: is it NTFS?
<benpicco_> what is dmesg telling you?
<ezra_> dmesg?
<ezra_> sorry I just installed linux
<Tm_T> blekos: wup?
<benpicco_> ezra_: type it in the terminal
<FroggyTheGreat> Does this work for Gutsy?  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<benpicco_> ezra_: paste dmesg | tail
<benpicco_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ezra_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<FroggyTheGreat> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ezra_> !dmesg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<benpicco_> ezra_: try man dmesg ;)
<ezra_> it sees it...
<Gimlet> N'Abend!
<benpicco_> moin Gimlet
<benpicco_> ezra_: what exactly does it tell you?
<newsense07> im running kubuntu gutsy and have always seen my windows drive in storage media but all of a sudden its not showing up
<FroggyTheGreat> To install Grub, can I just copy the /boot dir off the livecd and then modify the menu.lst accordingly?
<muskogeerabbit> Anyone here running Kontact and having problems. Mine takes a loooong time to start up, periodically goes into a "won't do anything mode" and sometimes just crashes. Is this typical?
<nosrednaekim> muskogeerabbit: what do you use kontact for?
<benpicco_> FroggyTheGreat: grub needs to be wrirtten in the mbr
<nosrednaekim> newsense07: try the disks and filesystems manager
<ezra_> it says device scan complete among other stuff
<benpicco_> ezra_: just copy the other stuff in the pastebin ;)
<newsense07> nosrednaekim: will give it a try
<muskogeerabbit> I use it as the summary page for kmail etc.
<FroggyTheGreat> Using the livecd, is there an easy way to install grub then?
<FroggyTheGreat> My livecd is corrupted and I'm trying a different way of doing this.
<benpicco_> FroggyTheGreat: you can do it with grub-install
<nosrednaekim> newsense07: system settings-> advanced-> disks and filesystems
<ezra_> where is the paste bin?
<benpicco_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nosrednaekim> muskogeerabbit: if you just use it for kmail, you can run kmail standalone
<ezra_> !paste
<ezra_> ok
<ezra_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ezra_> usb 5-6: USB disconnect, address 4
<ezra_> [  420.796000] usb 5-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
<ezra_> [  420.928000] usb 5-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<ezra_> [  420.928000] scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<ezra_> [  420.928000] usb-storage: device found at 5
<ezra_> [  420.928000] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<ezra_> [  425.928000] usb-storage: device scan complete
<ezra_> [  425.928000] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       1600BEVExternal  1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
<newsense07> nosrednaekim: cool thanks looks like that partition was disabled for some reason im gonna try reenabling it
<Tm_T> ezra_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Tm_T> ezra_: read that, twice
<muskogeerabbit> If I didn't want the summary page of Mail, Contacts, ToDo list, Journal, and notes, I would have stayed with Evolution.
<benpicco_> ezra_: there is nothing beneath? (pastebin is ment to be used to copy text to it)
<ezra_> can i start over?
<ezra_> there is so much stuff i don't know what to paste
<benpicco_> ezra_: then yust paste everything ;)
<benpicco_> BUT NOT HERE!
<ezra_> ok
<nosrednaekim> muskogeerabbit: ah well, evolution has that.... right?
<ezra_> ok i posted it
<benpicco_> then you need to tell us the url
<ezra_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44934/
<muskogeerabbit> No, Evolution does not have a summary page.
<BenjaminD> i have added a smbfs mount to my fstab, and mount -a to rc.local so my network drive mounts on startup. it mounts to /media/server..   however no icon shows on the desktop.. how can i make this happen?
<nosrednaekim> muskogeerabbit: ah.... well kontact ALWAYS freezes?
<nosrednaekim> start it from a konsole and see what it says.
<Tm_T> muskogeerabbit: install kdepim-dbg first
<Tm_T> then run from konsole
<benpicco_> ezra_: can you already acces it at /media/sdc
<benpicco_> ?
<ezra_> whats that?
<benpicco_> ezra_: a folder
<nosrednaekim> BenjaminD: configure desktop-> icons
<ezra_> no
<BenjaminD> yes
<benpicco_> ezra_: if you use konqueror or dolphin and navigate to /media, is the external drive already there?
<muskogeerabbit> I assume that is a debug package?
<nosrednaekim> did you mark all desktop icons enabled?
<BenjaminD> a link for it pops up when i insert a cd (along with the cd icon), but that link (remote share) doesnt allow me to view the contents(permissions denied)
<ezra_> konqueror
<BenjaminD> however i can cmd prompt to the folder
<benpicco_> ezra_: just choose what you like most
<benpicco_> ezra_: anyway, is there some kind of sdc in /media?
<nosrednaekim> BenjaminD: you need to mount it with users permissions.
<nosrednaekim> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ezra_> i see cdrom and sda1
<Tm_T> muskogeerabbit: yes
<benpicco_> ezra_: ok, is there already a filesystem on the drive?
<ezra_> on sda1?
<Tm_T> yes
<benpicco_> ezra_: no, on the external drive
<ezra_> i don't even see the external drive
<benpicco_> ezra_: no, i mean if you used it before or just bought it
<ezra_> o, i've used it before
<ezra_> i store pics and stuff on it
<benpicco_> ezra_: ok, than try the following:
<benpicco_> craete a new directory in /media using sudo mkdir /media/sdc
<benpicco_> *craete
<benpicco_> *create
<blekos> how do i run kpersonilizer
<benpicco_> ezra_: then mount it using sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc
<nosrednaekim> blekos: "kpersonalizer"
<ezra_> how do i even create one?
<benpicco_> ezra_: a directory?
<Tm_T> benpicco_: hit alt+f2
<ezra_> ya
<blekos> i get command not found
<Tm_T> blekos: I mean
<Tm_T> blekos: then install it?
<benpicco_> ezra_: by mkdir
<nosrednaekim> blekos: you installed it?
<blekos> lol
<blekos> doing it right now :)
<benpicco_> ezra_: you need to do this as root becaurse only root can create stuff in /media
<Tm_T> yay
<ezra_> ok
<benpicco_> ezra_: this you do by sudo (do something as superuser= root)
<el_taco> how can I setup apt to use a socks proxy
<ezra_> so i type "sudo then what? i'm pretty lost
<benpicco_> ezra_: sudo mkdir /media/sdc to create a dir in /media called sdc
<ardchoille> ezra_: What are you trying to do? What command?
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<benpicco_> ezra_: but you can call it however you want
<ezra_> ok
<ardchoille> ezra_: that directory "/media/sdc" will be your mount point.. you'll use that to mount the device
<ezra_> ok
<benpicco_> ezra_: to mount the first partition on sdc (which is represented by /dev/sdc1) you can type sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc now
<ezra_> every time i type stuff in the command slot and push run it just goes away
<ardchoille> ezra_: You're typing all of this into a terminal right?
<ezra_> no
<ardchoille> You should be
<ezra_> i'll do that then
<benpicco_> ezra_: but you can't read the messages of the commads when you're not using a terminal
<ezra_> ok, i tried sudo mkdir /media/sdc and it won't let me type my password
<benpicco_> ezra_: where have you typed it?
<ezra_> in the terminal, it says "password for ezra:" and it wont let me type
<ardchoille> ezra_: it accepts the password, it just doesn't print it out. That's a safety feature to defaet someone who may be looking over your shoulder
<ardchoille> The devs should replace that with asterisks so people aren't confused.
<benpicco_> ardchoille: but then someone could get out the length of the password ;)
<Tm_T> yup
<ardchoille> benpicco_: not if you do 2 asterisks on every other letter
<Tm_T> ardchoille: that just confuse more I afraid :-P
<ardchoille> benpicco_: my password is 16 chars, good luck figuring that out :)
<ardchoille> Tm_T: At least a new user would think it's actually working
<ezra_> ok i think i created it
<Tm_T> ardchoille: randomly color changing cursor!
 * Tm_T hides
<ardchoille> hehe
<benpicco_> ezra_: you mean you´ve mounted it?
<benpicco_> Tm_T: i want a 3d shell, like in hackers ^^
<ardchoille> ezra_: you can test that with:  ls /media/sdc
<ezra_> no, what was the command again o mount it?
<Tm_T> benpicco_: then code one
 * Tm_T goes ->
<benpicco_> Tm_T: using aalib?
<benpicco_> ezra_: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc
<ezra_> it says sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc
<ezra_> sorry
<ezra_> you must specify the filesystem type
<ardchoille> ezra_: Do you know the file system?
<benpicco_> ezra_: oh, what happens when you type to /dev/sdc and then press tab?
<ardchoille> Is this a Windows drive/device? vfat? ntfs?
<benpicco_> ezra_: what is ls /dev/sdc* telling you?
<ezra_> ls /dev/sdc*
<ezra_> nothin
<ezra_> its a WD passport
<pulaski> hello, I'm want to set up the java6 SDK/eclipse on my new kubuntu gutsy.  I found a comprehensive ubuntu forum article on the process for edgy that uses the Sun third party sdk-6u3-i386.bin.  Adept shows the only java package installed is java-common.  Can anyone suggest a comprehensive howto or other forum for gutsy or some other resource that doesn't use third party software but limits the java environment to kubuntu packages?
<benpicco_> erm, you typed it in the terminal, right?
<ezra_> typed what command?
<ardchoille> benpicco_: It wasn't mounted because he didn't specify the file system
<benpicco_> ardchoille: normaly mount should find it out on it´s own
<ardchoille> benpicco_: Doesn't always work that way
<BenjaminD> ok. Have added smbfs mount to my fstab. Mounts to /media/server. Icon shows up on desktop but does not show the contents of my servers folder. However going directly to /media/server does...
<BenjaminD> When i tried to use SYSTEM SETTINGS-ADVANCED-Disk Management. When i selected Windows Network, and press SCAN, it crashes every time
<BenjaminD> im sure its a bug
<ezra_> i think i'm gonna give up, i appreciate your help though
<BenjaminD> so i can access smb mount point going to /media/server. but i can not access when i go to STORAGE MEDIA.
 * genii sips a coffee
<ardchoille> hi genii
<BenjaminD> can someone tell me why i can access my smb share via /media/server, but not when i click on the Desktop icon, or go through dolphin-Storage Media. (permission errors).. I can not setup the share via KDE Advanced Disk mounting. (crashes when press SCAN on windows file sharing)
<genii> ardchoille: Heya :)
<batusai> hola mundo
<jussi01> does anyone know how to make konversation start minimised(in systray)?
<jussi01> BenjaminD: o update, samba has issues
<jussi01> !sambabug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sambabug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BenjaminD> sudo apt-get update?
<jussi01> BenjaminD: yeah, or through adept
<ardchoille> Anyone looking for a themable clock for kicker (to perhaps replace the default clock applet), check out styleclock. It's in the repos.
<aceler> jussi01: try #kde :)
<jussi01> aceler: hahahahahah
<aceler> OK. try bugs.kde.org
<genii> There is a way to start apps minimised but offhand I dunno the way.
<aceler> genii: of course you can setup it with kwin
<BenjaminD> can anyone else try DISK & FILESYSTEMS,  ADMIN MODE, NEW, TYPE = Windows File Sharing, THEN SCAN ?
<jmichaelx> does anyone know what the OOo channel is called?
<GrahamA> Would anybody know why Adept Manager is wanting me to do a version upgrade on Gutsy?
<LjL> there was a little bug about that, but i thought it'd have been fixed by now
<GrahamA> I'll update.
<jmichaelx> GrahamA: some upgrades require that, it's no big deal, just do it
<GrahamA> No it's just I've got like... 3 problems off the top of my head.
<Gimlet> Ok, linux gurus, I've the following problem, perhaps you've a clue: I upgraded to kubuntu 7.10 and now none of my hds will mount except the partition the os is on.
<Gimlet>  I tried to look up "Disk & Filesystem" in the system settings, but it tells me, that this module cannot be found.
<GrahamA> Gimlet: I'm assuming you've tried mount on the command line?
<jmichaelx> Gimlet: i had that issue on the PC i am using right now. i wound of doing a fresh install because of that problem. i had not done a frsh install on this machine since breezy
<markux> #sexo
<Gimlet> GrahamA: I did
<markux> HELLO PEOPLE
<BenjaminD> Disk & Filesystem and then try to add a Windows File Share through that. I think its  abug
<Gimlet> jmichaelx: :-(
<jmichaelx> Gimlet: had you used automatix?
<GrahamA> Gimlet: Do you have any other OSes on the PC?
<Gimlet> GrahamA: Yes, Win2k
<GrahamA> That works?
<GrahamA> They haven't been renamed by accident have they?
<Gimlet> jmichaelx: I used the build-in version updater of kubuntu
<GrahamA> Once, I think Feisty, though my harddrives were sda instead of hda
<markux> alguien espñol
<markux> ?
<markux> ¿?
<Gimlet> They're all "sdx", but fstab uses the UUID
<BenjaminD> If i can access my mounted server through /media/server, how come i can not access through Dolpihin - Storage Media ?  (permission error)
<GrahamA> Gimlet: You can mount them with /dev/sdx
<GrahamA> Gimlet: What it might be, to get the module for control center, have you got kubuntu-desktop installed?
<GrahamA> Brb fire
<Gimlet> GrahamA: kubuntu-desktop is installed
<GrahamA> Haven't the foggiest
<GrahamA> Have you trried fdisk?
<Gimlet> GrahamA: Yes
<GrahamA> I don't think I can help you much, sorry.
<Gimlet> GrahamA: Thank you for trying
<nosrednaekim> Gimlet: whats the problem?
<Gimlet> nosrednaekim: After upgrading to kubuntu 7.10, I cannot mount my disks
<nosrednaekim> Gimlet: any of them? what format type..
<Gimlet> nosrednaekim: Most of them FAT32
<nosrednaekim> Gimlet: can you mount them from the command line?
<Gimlet> nosrednaekim: Nope, it says, they're already mounted
<nosrednaekim> Gimlet: do a "mount"
<Gimlet> nosrednaekim: I did
<nosrednaekim> and see where it says they are mounted
<Gimlet> nosrednaekim: But they aren't mounted
<nosrednaekim> Gimlet: odd....
<GrahamA> Problem number 2: Kopete crashes when I try to sign into my MSN account...
<nosrednaekim> GrahamA: run all system updates
<ardchoille> GrahamA: That kopete bug was fixed
<GrahamA> Seems to answer everything... I hope...
<GrahamA> Ah ha! Great success!
<nosrednaekim> Gimlet: take a look in systemsettings->advanced->disks and partitions.
<Gimlet> nosrednaekim: Odd indeed; when I try to get in the Disk & Filesystems module in the system settings, it says, that the module cannot be found!
<nosrednaekim> GrahamA: that was a problem with the kde libs in the liveCD
<GrahamA> We're doing good! 2 problems fixed.
<mrtimbo> I installed kernel 2.6.23.1 how to i uninstall it?
<nosrednaekim> Gimlet: ouch.... did you run all system updates?
<ubuzztu> so i just in stalled kubuntu and would like to install kdevelop, but i don't see it in add/remove programs
<mrtimbo> so i only have the old one
<GrahamA> ubuzztu: Use Adept Manager, it's in ther
<GrahamA> there*
<nosrednaekim> ubuzztu: use adept_manager
<ubuzztu> i don't see it...
<GrahamA> I think there's a 4th but I can't remember, either way 3rd is, unless the update fixed it too... sound seems to blip... sort of like skipping... sounds like every now and then a small peddble hits the cone... but it seems to just be with Xine and some of my games. Mplayer never had that problem unless it was a problem with everything except mplayer.
<Gimlet> nosrednaekim: I think so. I there a way to repeat the whole updating process?
<nosrednaekim> Gimlet: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<mrtimbo> any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> mrtimbo: how did you install it?
<GrahamA> It's bugged me since I got this motherbaord that according to lspci has a built in "Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a1)"
<debian> Kubuntu killed windows. How to fix?
<nosrednaekim> GrahamA: make the sound buffer higher.
<nosrednaekim> debian: how did it kill windows.
<mrtimbo> i compiled a new kernel via make xconfig
<nosrednaekim> mrtimbo: oh... umm you can remove the entry from the /boot/grub.menu.lst
<debian> when windows boots it says unmountabole boot voulme or something
<Gimlet> nosrednaekim: It just says, that everything is up-to-date
<mrtimbo> i didnt compile right or something cause i cant open my mmc cards or webcam with new kernel
<nosrednaekim> Gimlet: run "kdesudo mountconfig"
<mrtimbo> or external hard drives
<BenjaminD> FIXED my STORAGE MEDIA problem. Changed fstab to cifs instead of smbfs
<BenjaminD> :)
<nosrednaekim> BenjaminD: cool
<debian> How do I make sure a partition is unomnted?
<nosrednaekim> run "mount:
<nosrednaekim> "mount"
<debian> fuck its mounted
<nosrednaekim> debian: for windows problems, go to #windows
<nosrednaekim> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<debian> How to unmount?
<nosrednaekim> "sudo mount<where it is mounted>"
<nosrednaekim> ooops
<Gimlet> nosrednaekim: It doesn't work, it gives only exceptions and errors back
<nosrednaekim> "sudo umount <where it is mounted>"
<debian> debian is not in the sudoers file
<nosrednaekim> Gimlet: yech
<mrtimbo> has anyone else compiled a kernel in here before that can give me some pointers
<nosrednaekim> debian: log into your original account.
<debian> It is it
<crimsun> mrtimbo: well, what do you need in a newer kernel than what gutsy ships?
<bobishh> man mount
<bobishh> reading is good
<mrtimbo> nothing, just wanted a faster system, but now since its not right i just want to unistall what i did
<nosrednaekim> debian: then you must have really messed up your system if you aren't in the sudoers file.
<mrtimbo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158 is what i did
<debian> No, kinda doesnt have kubuntu but debian with kde. but that is pretty much the same
<nosrednaekim> Gimlet: sounds like you may have a messed up upgrade
<nosrednaekim> debian: kinda, but there are some fundamental differences, #debain might be able to help you better
<nosrednaekim> #debian
<GrahamA> Gimlet: Do you have a Gutsy liveCD?
<Gimlet> nosrednaekim: I think you're right and I really do not like it
<Gimlet> GrahamA: No, I haven't
<bobishh> mathcore is great
<GrahamA> Download one, see if it can see your hard drives.
<Gimlet> GrahamA: This could be a problem, since I have no cd drive
<nosrednaekim> GrahamA: do you have a usbstick?
<nosrednaekim> Gimlet: ^^
<ardchoille> OMG! I just discovered "Presentation moce" (ctrl+shift+p) in kpdf
<ardchoille> s/moce/mode/
<nosrednaekim> :D
<Gimlet> nosrednaekim: I've an iPod nano
<blendtux> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Gimlet> nosrednaekim: I can borrow an usb stick, if the iPod doesn't do the trick
<nosrednaekim> Gimlet: lol... err, lets not try that :D
<Gimlet> nosrednaekim: Why not? The iPod runs linux very well :-)
<nosrednaekim> Gimlet: you have linux running on ti?
<Gimlet> nosrednaekim: Yeah, I don't like the original firmware
<Gimlet> nosrednaekim: Got it from ipodlinux.org, doesn't work on every iPod though
<nosrednaekim> Gimlet: haha, well, still thats not getting us anywhere unless you make a partition on it and boot the livecd from that.
<Gimlet> nosrednaekim: Borrowing an usb stick won't be any problem, but I'm not sure, whether my bios will allow booting from an usb stick
<Gimlet> nosrednaekim: But it's worth a try
<nosrednaekim> Gimlet: you can check.
<nosrednaekim> Gimlet: if you have windows on there, you can do a Wubi install as well.
<Gimlet> nosrednaekim: What's Wubi? I've a windows partition (Win2k)
<NickPresta> !wubi | Gimlet
<ubotu> Gimlet: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<nosrednaekim> !wubi
<Gimlet> NickPresta, nosrednaekim: Ah, I see, thank you
<Xeross> I need help
<nosrednaekim> Xeross: ask away
<Gimlet> nosrednaekim: I'll try that
<nosrednaekim> Gimlet: needs a good 5 gigs though
<Xeross> grub wont work
<Xeross> it points to correct hdd and partition
<ubuzztu> anyways i found kevelop , why does it want the cd to install it?
<nosrednaekim> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Xeross> sais it cant mount
<nosrednaekim> ubuzztu: get rid of the cdrom from the repository list
<ubuzztu> ok
<Gimlet> nosrednaekim: 5 GB shouldn't be the problem. If it doesn't work, I'll be back!
<nosrednaekim> Gimlet: i'll probably not be around.
<guba> EHLO всем
<ardchoille> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Gimlet> nosrednaekim: Hehe, you can't be around all the time, but I'll probably find some good soul willing to help me.
<guba> thnx
<ardchoille> yw
<nosrednaekim> Gimlet: :D
<bobleny> Hi! I have a question real quick... I created a file called “foo” in my /home/bob/ directory. I then used chmod to remove user privileges. The output of ls -l "/home/bob/foo/”, is this: ---------- 1 root root 5368709120 2007-04-22 17:52 /home/bob/. Now, if I have no privileges to this file, why is it that I can still delete it?
<Gimlet> nosrednaekim: Bye and thanks!
<nosrednaekim> bobleny: you can delete it as a normal user?
<bobleny> Yeah.
<nosrednaekim> hmmm
<ardchoille> bobleny: root can do anything
<Dr_willis>  rm foo
<Dr_willis> rm: remove write-protected regular empty file `foo'?
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: look at the owner, I think he created it as root
<Dr_willis> in my case foo was owned by me.. right. :)
<Dr_willis> a user shouldent be able to do anything to a file owned by root
<guba> are you shure you try to delete it as normal user?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I can delete it as a normal user also.
<mehmet> kubuntu7.10 bed
<guba> hmm
<crimsun> Dr_willis: well, you should be able to execute it ;)
<Xeross> well
<Dr_willis> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2007-11-17 16:36 foo   rm: remove write-protected regular empty file `foo'? y
<Dr_willis>  
<guba> one minute, i want to try )
<Xeross> stil waitin for answer
<nosrednaekim> !grub | Xeross
<ubotu> Xeross: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Xeross> k
<ardchoille> That's messed up
<ardchoille> sudo touch testfile  and I can delete it without sudo
<bobleny> Yeah!
<bobleny> Why?
<ardchoille> bobleny: No idea, it's weird
<Dr_willis> Perhaps because its an empty file?
<guba> no
<Dr_willis> and in the users home dir?
<nosrednaekim> maybe because you own that directory?
<guba> it's not a reason
<Mr_Sonoma> but the file should be owned by root at that point
<[ka]killer> ok im having a big problem here
<[ka]killer> well not really the computer is working but im stuck in 640x480
<Dr_willis>  sudo echo FOOOOOOOOOOOO > foo222 , makes a file owned by a user.. Hmm
<nosrednaekim> bobleny: very interesting problem!
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: works with "echo "hi" | sudo tee -a testfile" too
<[ka]killer> ;_; everything is to big!
<Xeross> answer isnt there
<nosrednaekim> [ka]killer:" sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<[ka]killer> o hell no
<[ka]killer> o hell fing no
<[ka]killer> last time i did that
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: redirection with sudo shouldn't work that way
<[ka]killer> X died completly
<nosrednaekim> [ka]killer: erm.... try system settings->monitor?
<[ka]killer> tried that T_T
<nosrednaekim> Xeross: it can't mount the root FS?
<bobleny> Yeah, I don't get it, I can't do anything to the file, except rename it and delete it.
<nosrednaekim> have o go all!
<ardchoille> lol
<ardchoille> bobleny: Does that work in your home dir as well as the rest of the system? I'm hoping not
<ezra_> when I use the mount command what's the -t <type> for fat32?
<bobleny> Nope, I can move it too...
<Dr_willis> -t vfat
<ardchoille> ezra_: vfat
<Xeross> it just says
<ezra_> thanks ardchoille
<Xeross> error 17
<Xeross> cannot mount selected partition
<ezra_> woa
<ezra_> ardchoille
<Norty> I just did a long-overdue update to a 6.06 system. Now the printer doesn't work, and cups won't let me reinstall it. Help, please?
<bky> how does one start the C/C++ part of eclipse? i installed it but it only is giving me java
<ezra_> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc
<crimsun> bky: did you install eclipse-cdt?
<ezra_> missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<bky> yes
<Dr_willis> ezra_,  wjats the complete command you are using.
<ezra_> In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<crimsun> bky: so just create a new C/C++ project, and go from there
<Dr_willis>  a hard drive will be like sdc1 not sdc
<ezra_> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc /media/sdc
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: sudo echo FOOOOOOOOOOOO > foo222 <-- that worked because you own your home dir, sudo doesn't handle ">" redirection. performing that command on a system dir would fail because you don't have write perms to the system dir.
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  oh. :) I knew that... well... sort of.. :)
<kaminix> How do I make KWord count words?
<Norty> ezra, I think you need to put in "sdc1", not just "sdc"
<bky> al i figured it out. thanks. :P
<Norty> where "1" is the partition number
<ezra_> norty: will try
<ardchoille> ezra_: /dev/sdc is the device, /dev/sdc1 is the file system on that device. You don't mount devices, you mount file systems.. no file system, and the mount will fail.
<[ka]killer> well i reconfigured xserv
<[ka]killer> wish me luck T_T
<NickPresta> kaminix, it's somewhere in the file menu. Page properties or something similar
<ezra_> Norty: it worked thank you
<Norty> awesome
<ardchoille> ezra_: Or, more accurately, /dev/sdc1 is the first partition on /dev/sdc
<ezra_> ardchoille: it's the only partition on /dev/sdc
<ardchoille> ok
<Norty> I just updated a 6.06 machine, and now cups doesn't work. How do I fix it?
<bobleny> ardchoille, what does the "d" mean in the permissions? I have d--------
<Dr_willis> directory?
<Norty> I can't reinstall the printer -- usb isn't shown as an option
<ardchoille> bobleny: directory
<bobleny> ardchoille, can I remove it as a permission?
<ardchoille> bobleny: You can't remove the "d", no
<ardchoille> bobleny: But, if you remove the "x" from a dir, the you won't be able to ls it
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone know of a package name for a lightscribe labeler program, like lacie? i could have sworn that lacie lightscribe labeler was in fiesty's repo but cant seem to find it with apt-cache or synaptic in gutsy. am i missing a repository entry or am i just forced to use alien to convert the rpms?
<bobleny> ardchoille, No need to do that is there?
<ardchoille> This is why "chmod -R u-x" is a bad thing
<[ka]killer> well
<[ka]killer> i told you reconfiguring xserv was going to f it up
<[ka]killer> i tried reverting to a backed up xorg and it still does not work
<bobleny> ardchoille, what is -R? in that command?
<[ka]killer> kinit: NO resume image, doing normal boot...
<helfrez> recursive
<ardchoille> bobleny: recursive
<[ka]killer> wtf is up with my xserv
<wols_> what videocard, what driver?
<ardchoille> bobleny: Some folks try that to remove execute  from scripts in a dir and then find they can no longer enter the dir, and that's why
<[ka]killer> nvidia driver, nvidia geforce4 GO 32m
<wols_> check your Xorg logs
<bobleny> ardchoille, so, chmod -R u-x is different from chmod u-x?
<[ka]killer> wols_, its been working fine, just after i went over a friends to work on a project, i came home turned it on and it was stuck in 640x480
<ardchoille> bobleny: yes, because chmod -R performs the action on all directories too
<[ka]killer> where are the logs... its been a while
<martijn81> what is the best dvd-rip software of the moment for qt?
<ardchoille> [ka]killer: /var/log
<bobleny> ardchoille, like sub directorys?
<ardchoille> bobleny: yes
<[ka]killer> and which one do i want to look at
<bobleny> ardchoille, but only current directorys?
<ardchoille> [ka]killer: /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<[ka]killer> whats the comand to read it ... ive only viewed logs when x was working before
 * [ka]killer is not used to the text interface
<ardchoille> bobleny: no, chmod -R performs the action on the directory you are in as well as all subs
<ardchoille> [ka]killer: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<ekrengel> does anyone have 8.42.3 installed on fiesty?
<ardchoille> ekrengel: And that is the version of what?
<[ka]killer> what am i looking for in here
<wols_> ardchoille: fglrx. he thinks you're psychic
<ekrengel> ardchoille: the newest ati driver
<ardchoille> wols_: lol
<ekrengel> wols_: : )
<wols_> [ka]killer: all of it. you paste it so people who do understand what they see can look at it
<[ka]killer> um... how the hell am i suposed to do that
<martijn81> what is the best dvd-rip software of the moment for Qt? (aka is there even one??)
<[ka]killer> its not on this computer >_<
<ardchoille> martijn81: k9copy has worked great for me
<wols_> [ka]killer: does the computer in question have internet access?
<[ka]killer> it should
<bobleny> ardchoille, OK, thank you very much, I cannot delete foo from the /home/ directorry.   I only want to do this for a truecrypt volume anyways. In theroy, since I am not writting to the directory, even though I have no privleges I can still use it....
<wols_> [ka]killer: then why are you asking?
<martijn81> ardchoille: does it do ogm?
<[ka]killer> um.... i tinnk i foudn the error
<ardchoille> martijn81: Never tried, don't know what .ogm is
<[ka]killer> "fatal server error: no screens found"
<martijn81> ardchoille: ogg media
<wols_> [ka]killer: wrong
<squirrel> i was trying to install KVM. I used synaptic package manager. Installation completed but I could not find where it installed and how should I run it. Second, I seem to have lost sound configuration now. How should I get the sound back?
<[ka]killer> im going to try reconfiguring xserver one more time
<wols_> squirrel: dpkg -L <package> and you will know
<wols_> as for the sound: more data needed
<squirrel> what data would you need?
<wols_> more information
<Norty> Help, please. My add printer wizard doesn't show USB as an option.
<wols_> google "smart questions"
<squirrel> sound card is there but seems like library got mixed up or something by kvm
<Norty> squirrel: check mixer settings. That's what I check first.
<jean-philippe> Hello
<[ka]killer> got it
<[ka]killer> i/ll be back
<Norty> squirell: look for something that's muted or slider at the bottom.
<squirrel> I get this error: No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found
<Norty> squirrel: uh... got me... try putting GStreamer into your package manager?
<squirrel> I don't know what kvm installed with it
<[ka]killer> ok
<squirrel> but I had allowed it to install dependencies
<[ka]killer> now i have somethign else thats been bothering me but not really a problem
<squirrel> how do put GStreamer?
<wols_> squirrel:  /var/log/dpkg.log*
<[ka]killer> with the system tray it varies from being 2 lines to being 1 line
<[ka]killer> how can i set it so there are always 2 lines of icons?
<[ka]killer> ok... if no one knows about that, what about xine?
<Norty> squirrel: K- menu -> system -> adept. you follow?
<Norty> wait, nevermind.
<squirrel> ok let me try. looking at dpkg.log. I don't seem to notice any log closely related to sound
<squirrel> or I don't know by the name of applications
<Norty> squirrel: look for "ALSA"
<ubuntu> buenas
<squirrel> I opened adept but it says I con't modify anything without running as root
<[ka]killer> i guess no one else is having problems with xine?
<squirrel> i see alsa-base installed
<squirrel> and alsa-utils also is installed
<Norty> squirrel: that's good. I hope.
<squirrel> but there are many other alsa packages not installed
<squirrel> in console, whey I hit backspace too much. it beeps but can't seem get sound work in desktop
<Norty> squirrel: mine works fine with few installed. Do you see GStreamer0.<whateve>-alsa installed?
<Roey> HI
<[ka]killer> can anyone help me with xine?
<Roey> how can I find out which app is blaring that stupid rap song?  I wnat to find its PID.  I tried fuser -v /dev/dsp but it doesn't list anything
<squirrel> gstreamer0.10-alsa is installed
<[ka]killer> roey: mute it/
<[ka]killer> ?
<Roey> mute what
<[ka]killer> trhe volume
<Roey> I want to play something else
<[ka]killer> o
<[ka]killer> is amarok running?
<Roey> yes
<Norty> squirrel: how about libasound2 and linux-sound-base (i'm just working down my own list)
<[ka]killer> have you checked that?
<pacman> I downloaded sysinfo, and was wondering what the "L2 cache" means
<Roey> [ka]killer:  yes, I just closed it and it keeps going
<Roey> er
<[ka]killer> er
<[ka]killer> try closing it not minimizing it to tray?
<Roey> "I closed Amarok just now, yet the music keeps playing"
<squirrel> libasound2 is installed
<Roey> right, I did that.
<[ka]killer> ok
<[ka]killer> what do you have running?
<squirrel> linux-sound-base also is installed
<dusan> all: I have problem, how to "manually fix the package"?
<Aresilek> is there a way to disable the scroll thing on the trackpad?
<Roey> [ka]killer:  konqueror windows.
<[ka]killer> hum
<Roey> Gah, I keep hearing Kanye West's "Stronger" looping around and around, I'm going nuts
<[ka]killer> im not sure
<Roey> ok
<[ka]killer> what sites do youhave open?
<Roey> nothing that play music
<Roey> *no sites which play music
<Roey> er
<[ka]killer> you sure?
<Roey> Facebook
<Roey> would that play stupid music, ya think?
<[ka]killer> yes
<dusan> all: I have problem, how to "manually fix the package"?
<Norty> problem: my cups server seems broken after an update. Ideas?
<Norty> dusan: what package?
<Roey> [ka]killer:  ok, it was Facebook
<Roey> woof :(
<[ka]killer> Norty, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<[ka]killer> xD
<[ka]killer> always check that first
<Roey> [ka]killer:  thanks :)
<[ka]killer> =P normall when i do that i forgot to hit stop before minimizing the amarok window
<Norty> [ka]killer: sudo aptitude -- did it "manually" on a 6.06
<[ka]killer> i never do it manually, i break things to often =/
<Norty> [ka]killer:  it updated cups, and now cups is broke.
<[ka]killer> humm
<MinceR> hay
<[ka]killer> why not upgrade from 6.06?
<wols_> cause it'S LTS
<MinceR> i'm upgrading from feisty to gutsy and it keeps failing
<Norty> [ka]killer: prefer LTS, yeah.
<MinceR> "subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Segmentation fault), core dumped"
<[ka]killer> o
<[ka]killer> minceR mine did that
<MinceR> the Report bug button pretends it's trying to start konqueror but nothing happens
<[ka]killer> i just ended up burning a disk
<Norty> MinceR: if you can, clean install.
<MinceR> it told me x11-common isn't going to be installed
<MinceR> why, is it really that hard to get dist-upgrade actually work?
<wols_> MinceR: post inst script for what?
<MinceR> dunno
<MinceR> can't copy from those dialogs
<wols_> and what else gives it out, cause this is not the causing error
<MinceR> only the message i've pasted already
<MinceR> show terminal shows an empty panel
<dusan> aptitude: I wasn't able to locate file for kdevelop package.This might mean you might need to manually fix the package.(due to missing arch)
<Norty> MinceR: can you get it to install x11-common?
<dusan> that is what I get from aptitude
<MinceR> i'll try after the upgrade finishes or dies
<[ka]killer> why do i get "loading player part 'xinepart' failed all video drivers failed to initialize!"
<Norty> dusan: do you know how to download the package manually? I could help with that.
<MinceR> maybe Show terminal froze something in there because it stopped doing things
<dusan> Norty: I will try?
<dusan> dpkg?
<dusan> apt-get?
<Norty> dusan: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<dusan> Norty: Already there.
<Norty> dusan: find your package, and download it. Then command line to the file, and dpkg -i <file>
<dusan> ok
<[ka]killer> does anyone have experience with xine
<ezra_> hey
<ezra_> I can't run any aptitude programs
<ezra_> it says there's something running using it
<[ka]killer> then there is
<ezra_> but I checked the precess table and there's nothing with the name apt
<Norty> ezra_: try to find that program and tell it to quit nicely
<ezra_> or aptitude
<ezra_> or anything
<ezra_> related
<[ka]killer> try running apt-get it should tell you what is using it
<ezra_> k, thanks
<[ka]killer> normally it yells at me to dpkg something when that happens
<[ka]killer> and back to my problem anyone have experience with xine
<Norty> ezra_: I usually give up and do a soft-reboot then. I never took the time to track it down.
<ezra_> I reebooted
<Norty> but that's just me.
<ezra_> and it still was there
<ubuzztu> how do i go about mounting an ftp url?
<ezra_> I restarted
<MinceR> can i restart distribution upgrade if it freezes or will i have to restore my backup?
<ardchoille> ubuzztu: You can just open konqueror and do:  ftp://url
<ezra_> it says that dpkg was interrupted and that I must manually run something to correct the problem
<ezra_> which I am now doing
<TimS> Is it possible to list all commands that start with the letters vnc
<ubuzztu> i want to mount the directory so i can view the directory in kdevelop
<Dr_willis> vnc<tab><tab>  :)
<TimS> Ah, thanks!!
<Dr_willis> Thats bash command completion at work
<TimS> =]
<zorglu_> suggestion: for the next version, support cut/paste
<Dr_willis> suggestion: be more clear on the suggestions...
<Dr_willis> ;)
 * Dr_willis cuts and pastes all the time
<MinceR> even after closing the window i can't kill the remaining processes even with kill -9
<Norty> zorglu_: for comand line, did you use <shift>+<insert> for <ctrl>+V  ?
<TimS> Klipper is very irritating, it drops whatever you copy, but you can manualy select it
 * Dr_willis cuts/pastes a URL of the Channel  Old timers dancing --> http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1778911
<[ka]killer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44950/
<TimS> Dr_willis: How do I stop the dolphin error about bookmarks? Apart from by using Konqueror :P
<Dr_willis> I dont use dolphin. I stuff dolphin into little cans marked 'tuna'
<Dr_willis> :)
<jpatrick> Dr_willis: that's not very nice...
<Dr_willis> Ive yet to see any thing that dolphin does for me that i cant do with Konqueror better/faster/stronger/quicker. :)
<nareshov> Is there a KDE/Qt IRC client that supports HTTP proxy (including proxy support for xdcc)?
<TimS> True
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: X got 2 cut/paste stuff. and so kde/gnome apps poorly interact due to that
<Dr_willis> of course KDE4 may make it better.
<Dr_willis> zorglu_,  thers settings to sync the cut selection buffer with the cut/paste buffer.
<TimS> Dr_willis: How do I search apt from the cli?
<MinceR> adept says the database is locked. i've deleted /var/cache/apt/archives/lock as a webpage said and adept still says it's locked
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: any keyword or url to help me fix this ?
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search whatever
<Dr_willis> zorglu_,  i think klipper has that feature
<MinceR> how can i make adept work again?
<Dr_willis> I sort of perfer the 2 buffers. :)
<Dr_willis> Of couse im used to the 'old fashined selection buffer/middle click' method
<zorglu_> i would prefere to be able to cut/paste :)
<Dr_willis> ctrl-c and ctrl-v works for me in most cases.. cant say that ive ever had an issue with cut/pasteing
<zorglu_> currently to cut/past from firefox to console, i need to do firefox->eclipse->konsole
<TimS> And anyone else here having problems with the latest nVidia and 7300?
<Dr_willis> firefox does have a plugin to 'auto copy to clipboard' any selections made on a web page
<Dr_willis> Thats handy at times
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: ok this was my suggestion :) to get cut/paste to work by default :)
<Dr_willis> I just select text in firefox, right click -> copy, then click in konqueror -> right click paste.
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: if plugin are required to support cut/paste to have them by default
<Dr_willis> its working here by default for me.
<Dr_willis> Not sure what you are doing thats so weird.
<zorglu_> i guess im unlucky then
<Dr_willis> technically firefox is not included in Kubuntu by default. :)
<Dr_willis> I can select text in firefox, and middle click to paste the selection in Konsole also.
<MinceR> i guess i'll see if "sudo dpkg --configure -a" fixes things.
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: it is ok i will keep going thru eclipse
<Norty> Ok, so how do I undo an update?
<nick__> Hey everyone, I was wondering if someone could help me refine a command for the command line.  I want to copy files to a usb drive "cp *.mp3 /media/MCUSB" but all the files I want to copy are scattered in a variety of sub folders, but those sub folders are all contained within one partent folder.  Is it possible?
<MinceR> bye
<Lazarus> Hello there, whats the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<knightz> question if i stop the upgrade do i have to start it from the beginning all over again....?
<knightz> I'm upgrading to 7.10?
<Dr_willis> aptitude has a 'console gui' and it supposed to be a bit smarter in ways.. but i rarely use it.
<Norty> knightz: you would more likely get a broken system.
<Lazarus> knightz: if you stop the upgrade, you could mess up your system
<blekos> hi, if a create a new user without administrative permission, on the same pc will he be able to access my home directory?
<Lazarus> knightz: it happened to me
<Lazarus> so be weary
<blekos> eg user1, user2
<Lazarus> Dr_willis: what do you use?
<blekos> will be user2 able to se user's1 files?
<knightz> so I have to wait for the dam thing to finish upgrading?
<Dr_willis> I just apt-get install stuff.
<Norty> blekos: I don't think so.
<Lazarus> knightz: yeah, that would be the smart choice
<knightz> hm.........
<knightz> 11 hour 38min left
<Norty> blekos: not unless you specifially allow it, I think.
<Lazarus> Dr_willis: the only reason i ask is because i used apt-get to install ubuntustudio-audio, just to check it out
<Lazarus> then when i tried to get rid of it, it left all the packages
<Dr_willis> Lazarus,  yep. apttitude will supposebly be a little smarter at removing things.
<Dr_willis> But i rarely remove things.. :P
<Lazarus> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Dr_willis> ive also had aptitude decide to remove 300+ packages.. then it decided to reinstall them
<knightz> so i can't shut down my system till it's over?
<Lazarus> knightz: whats your hurry?
<Lazarus> knightz: it would be unwise
<Norty> all: can I get aptitude to undo some upgrades?
<knightz> yes I'm using the wireless in the mall
<knightz> and when the mall close i have to leave!
<Dr_willis> Hide out in the Store! :)
<knightz> funny
<Dr_willis> No starbucks close eh? :)
<Norty> knightz: ok, if it's just downloading, you're ok to power down. Install: bad idea.
<knightz> 9 out of 1068 packages
<knightz> it's just downloading
<Dr_willis> actually if its done downloading.. the install can run without network connection
<knightz> how long the install takes?
<Dr_willis> for 1000+ packages...  id say.. hr or so.
<knightz> i have a 2.1gig with 512m ram
<Dr_willis> its almost faster to do a Clean Reinstall  then   upgrade. :)
<knightz> hm..........
<Dr_willis> big speed limit will be the HD speeds.
<knightz> th last version was 7.08? then right?
<NickPresta> 7.04
<knightz> ok.......... i thought the new version was 8.10?
<NickPresta> 8.10 implies 2008, month 10
<Dr_willis> the LAST version was  7.04 - the latest is 8.10 :)
<knightz> hm.......... long wait
<Norty> correction: 7.10 -- it isn't 2008 yet.
<ardchoille> the LAST version was  7.04 - the latest is 7.10
<Lazarus> Dr_willis: 8.10 is out already?
<NickPresta> :)
<Dr_willis> typo :)
<Lazarus> Dr_willis: what exactly do they have planned for it
<ardchoille> Lazarus: he's using libtimetravel
<ardchoille> ;P
<knightz> ok if i shut down then it would just start back where i stopped right?
<pacman_> hey Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<pacman_> when I rebuilt this box, I installed 2GB of RAM...in my BIOS, it only shows 512MB
<Lazarus> what is mythtv good for
<Lazarus> i keep hearing about it
<knightz> if i knew this i ould of done it at home
<knightz> if i knew this i would of done it at home
<NickPresta> !mythtv > Lazarus
<pjeide> Is there any difference between the Kubuntu dist and the regular Ubuntu dist aside from +KDE -gnome?
<knightz> yes is there?
<Dr_willis> Lazarus,  i have a mythtv box in the basement recording tv shows :)
<Lazarus> Dr_willis: yeah, thats interesting
<ardchoille> pjeide: It's the same base distro, just a different desktop environment
<Lazarus> wikipedia compared it to free tivo
<pjeide> ardchoille: thank you
<knightz> i love how kubuntu handles memory cards
<Dr_willis> Yep. basicially is TIVO for those that hate Comercials. :)
<Dr_willis> it can auto-remove comercials.
<Lazarus> Dr_willis: how do you have it set up
<pjeide> !mythtv > pjeide
<Lazarus> im trying to think of how this can related to my actual television
<Dr_willis> Lazarus,  just the normal defaults for the most part. I just knew where to click to 'enable auto comercial skip' :)
<Dr_willis> amd64 2 ghz box, nvidia 6800 card. and Loads of HD space.
<Lazarus> Dr_willis: no, i mean how would you set it up for your living room
<Lazarus> rather than computer
<Dr_willis> I installed the 'mythbuntu'  disrto.
<Dr_willis> set it up?  the pc just sits below the tv. :)
<Dr_willis> it auto boots to MythTV
<Lazarus> Dr_willis: very interesting
<Lazarus> i don't know thatd id waste good hardware for something akin to tivo though
<Dr_willis> actually in the basemnt i got it hooked to a Monior and the TV. i get a normal Desktop on the PC moniotr. I got a MythTV client for the living room
<Lazarus> i have an old crappy box laying around
<Dr_willis> I have several. :)
<pjeide> I've mulled over the idea of turning this box into a media center/file server when finished with it.. something like MythTV might be a good push in the right direction..
<Lazarus> Dr_willis: how do you stop/start and such from a remote control
<Dr_willis> it has support for my remote. :) i just hit play/move the arrows around and so forth.
<Lazarus> Dr_willis: ah, i see
<Lazarus> what model
<spencer> are the repostitories down?  I can't update gutsy.
<Lazarus> jeez, i love this stuff
<Lazarus> a full work around of shitty commercial products
<Dr_willis> i do perfer a full wireless keyboard. - that way i can  Play Frozenbubble on the tv. :)
<Lazarus> id never buy tivo in a million years
<Lazarus> im cheap
<Dr_willis> I got a tivo gave to me. Its in the closet.
<Lazarus> heh, a huge wireless keyboard would be a little bulky
<Lazarus> i try to keep tv/media separate from my computer
<Lazarus> otherwise id have no reason to leave my room
<Dr_willis> They got little ones also. :)
<Dr_willis> Or ya could always just use a wireless gamepad.
<Lazarus> very very intriguing
<Dr_willis> or ya just run some ps2 cables under the floor to the couch.
<Lazarus> Dr_willis: you have enlightened me somewhat more to the capabilities of the hardware i have laying around
<Dr_willis> Im waiting for those USB-Wireless hubs to get common. then i canhave all theusb things done wirelessly. :)
<Lazarus> Dr_willis: how would you get a gamepad to work
<Dr_willis> plug it in.. it works. :)
<pjeide> I am rather pleased that I happened across the conversation at this juncture as well.
<Dr_willis> you may need to define all the buttons in a config.
<spencer> any one having trouble updating?
<Lazarus> i dont have a ps2 actually
<Dr_willis> #ubuntu-mythtv is a good place to check for info also.
<shane_> Keyboard shortcut for increasing/decreasing master volume not showing on OSD...Is there a fix for this?
<Lazarus> but id buy a custom remote, or even a wireless keyboard i guess
<Dr_willis> I found the remote a bit laggy.. and i had a wireless keybord handy. :)
<Dr_willis> id like to find a mini keyboard with a little trackball.
<Dr_willis> wireless.
<pjeide> I'd like one of those for an in-car rig.
<Lazarus> Dr_willis: id need a mouse as well
<Lazarus> jeez, the possibilities are endless
<Lazarus> i dont really watch much tv, but id do stuff anyway just for the hell of it
<Dr_willis> then you can also have MythTV client box's around the house so others can watch what the main backend has recorded
<Dr_willis> I tend to record shows. burn them to dvd. or convert->copy to laptop to watch
<pjeide> that sounds like a pretty nice feature
<Dr_willis> its gotten where i cant stand to watch normal tv. I want pause-at-any-time, and no comercials. :P
<Lazarus> Dr_willis: indeed
<Dr_willis> plus the mythtv box can play about any video format you can toss at it.
<shane_> I'd rather watch my netflix movies :) tv just doesn'
<Lazarus> i was at my aunts house last night and was amazed at the possibilities
<shane_> t entertain me much
<Lazarus> she has tivo
<Lazarus> shane_: me either
<Dr_willis> im the opposite - i hate movies
<Lazarus> i like movies over shows
<Lazarus> most shows nowadays are somewhat crappy
<Lazarus> but history channel specials and whatnot i always want to record
<shane_> I enjoy south park, but that's about it on tv
<Lazarus> south park and such
<shane_> ha yeah
<andreas_> why cant i play the whole .flv movie? In Firefor and Konqueror.
<blekos> hi, although i've chosen for the mounted drives to appear on the desktop that's not the case anybody having the same "problem" [i'm running 7.10 dual boot]
<knightz> off the wall question where can i get software to unlock the sony ericsson w880i phones?
<_novocaine_> Hi. Does anyone know if there's a way to extend windows all the way to the right of the screen so the scrollbar touches the edge?
<shane_> blekos, are the drives accessible at all?
<shane_> or just not on the desktop
<NeoFax> I am having a problem with the following:  "weird, boot cpu (#15) not listed by BIOS"
<_novocaine_> I hate missing it and resizing the window by accident
<robotphood> does anyone here know how to add konqueror service menus to dolphin?
<weswh-> does anyone know of a good program that will let a linux system and a windows system send/receive files. would use google chat, but it won't work with my friend on windows
<andreas_> why cant i play the whole .flv movie? In Firefor and Konqueror.
<weswh-> so i am just looking for a small application that could do that for both platforms
<shane_> weswh, how bout pidgin?
<blekos> yes 100% accessible and r-w/able
<vit____> hello
<bbm4n> guys how can i revert changes in kubuntu?
<Lazarus> Dr_willis: what do you plug the coaxial into
<Lazarus> Dr_willis: im trying to make a diagram of what i would need to do
<weswh-> shane...yeah, I am using pidgin. see if I can talk him into it.
<weswh-> i didn't consider that pidgin to pidgin would work
<Lazarus> Dr_willis: how do you have av i/o set up
<yendor> I cannot see the drives in the media directory in dolphin
<sourcemaker> is this the right channel for nvidia problems in gusty?
<NeoFax> I am having a problem with the following:  "weird, boot cpu (#15) not listed by BIOS"
<shane_> weswh, pidgin transfers files..if you have problems, be sure your ip address is correct in your preferences and that you're opening the right port in your firewall
<weswh-> yeah, just when he's done it through google talk, it says my client doesn't support it.
<yendor> lag?
<shane_> weswh, interesting..I thought for sure I've sent files to people using google talk before
<nareshov> doesn't kopete work?
<sourcemaker> my nvidia geforce3 is not working anymore in gusty... in feisty everythink was working wel... any solutions?
<shane_> nareshov, kopete does transfer as well
<shane_> sourcemaker, what's the problem?
<nareshov> too bad kopete doesn't have http proxy support :\
<nareshov> and neither does konversation
<yendor> a minute ago I could see the partitions in storage media but now I cannot, it happens at time and Im forced to reboot to solve it...can you help me please?
<shane_> nareshov, I think kopete falls short on many features, but that's just my opinion...pidgin probably isn't any better. We sure could use a google talk type program for linux
<NeoFax> shane_: Ever try psi?
<nareshov> yep. I'm currently using psi on KDE
<shane_> NeoFax, yes I have..I do like some of the features, but I wasn't too impressed with the UI. I'm probably being too picky
<Dr_willis> Lazarus,  the tv tuner card has  the inputs for the tv.
<Dr_willis> Lazarus,  then video card out goes to the TV itself.
<yendor> media:/ protocol is failing in my kubuntu..can you help me pls?
<Lazarus> Dr_willis: ah, i see
<sourcemaker> when starting the xserver... the xserver crashs with the error message api missmatch kernel module 9631 nvidia version 9639
<sourcemaker> using geforce3
<shane_> sourcemaker: How did you install this driver?
<sourcemaker> first... i tried the new registry driver module from systems settings (kde) gusty... is was not workingthen i used apt
<yendor> arent you capabl of helping me?! :(
<sourcemaker> restricted driver i mean
<shane_> sourcemaker: Well, you have the wrong restricted modules installed. Find the ones that match your Nvidia version
<Dr_willis> apt and the 'restricted-manager' tool install the same packages.
<Dr_willis> unless you mean you used 'dkpg -i SOMTHINGYouDownloadeed.deb'
<Dr_willis> instead of apt-get install nvidia-glx
<sourcemaker> I used apt-get install nvidia-glx
<sourcemaker> I n feisty... everythink was working well
<yendor> media:/ protocol is failing in my kubuntu..can you help me pls?
<shane_> sourcemaker: Did you upgrade from feisty?
<sourcemaker> never touch a running system.... yes... I have
<shane_> sourcemaker: Have you heard of the program called Envy?
<sourcemaker> No i am sorry... I have not head this programm yet
<Dr_willis> dont even mess with envy, :) heh heh...
<Dr_willis> well i guess ya can if you are brave/foolhardy
<shane_> not a fan Dr_willis?
<shane_> haha
<sourcemaker> is it stable?
<Dr_willis> i see a large # of people in here a week with "i used envy, and now its not working"
<shane_> Hmm..maybe you're right then...
<Dr_willis> In fact IF you use envy. and then theres a kernel upgrade.. you must reinstall the nvidia drivers with envey again manually
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: I didn't think envy and automatix were even necessary anymore
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  as far as im concerned they are not.. then again.. they never were necessary. :)
<ardchoille> True
<sourcemaker> I am not interessed in beeing your alpha-tester of Envy
<sourcemaker> ;-)
<shane_> I think they can help people who may have a hard time installing things on their own, but that could turn into a big debate, ha
<Lazarus> yeah, envy is a short term fix
<yendor> media:/ protocol is failing in my kubuntu..can you help me pls?
<shane_> haha
<Dr_willis> I would rate envy  better then AUtomatix. :)
<Lazarus> its given me problems before
<shane_> I haven't had any problems, but maybe I've been lucky
<Lazarus> automatix is the devil
<Dr_willis> shane_,  very lucky
<NeoFax> I wouldn't so much as blame envy as I would blame the nvidia installer program
<sourcemaker> I had no problems with drapper or feisty.
<Dr_willis> i normally just use restricted-manager tool and never have problems. :)
<NeoFax> All envy is a script nothing more.
<shane_> I hear ya Dr_willis
<shane_> I do the same
<shane_> But how do you suggest sourcemaker gets out of this without knowing how to mess with his modules to fix his nvidia card?
<shane_> I mean I could remote into his machine or something (not!)
<sourcemaker> I have also used gentoo 4 years... and my nvidia driver was always working...
<NeoFax> It is better to use the apt program to handle 99% of your system as it is great.  Using scripts that do the same as apt is just asking for trouble.
<ardchoille> I just do "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" and the nividia drivers are installed. Takes jus a few minutes and you don't have to open a gui for it :)
<excitatory> where would i find the md5sum of the kubuntu desktop cd iso?
<sourcemaker>  "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable => did not work for m
<Dr_willis> If the kernel verison and nvidia versjions differ. they wont work.  You may need to figure out why they are differeing.
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: After doing that, what exactly was the eroor you received in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Dr_willis> an apt-get update, and upgrade, THEN try reinstalling the nvidia drivers.. may be the best route.
<ardchoille> sourcemaker: Then you have a weird system, that has worked for me on over 200 machines.
<Dr_willis> has the nvidia stuff ever worked? when did it break? :)
<ardchoille> lol
<NeoFax> Dr_willis: Try ATI
<Dr_willis> You dont want to know what i do to ATI.
<Dr_willis> :P
<ardchoille> hehe
<Dr_willis> actually the one ATI box i have.. restricted-manager handles it also.
<shane_> ha..maybe these open drivers that are going to come out for ATI (someday) will change things
<yendor> I found a workaround thanks for not helping me
<zibrah3ed> no problem
<Dr_willis> you are welcomed.
<shane_> yendor: sorry we didn't know what was wrong with your storage media
<Dr_willis> shame on us for not knowing every obscoure bug I guess.
<ardchoille> yendor: Not everyone in here knows everything there is to know about Linux.
<NeoFax> Anyone know how to fic this:  "weird, boot cpu (#15) not listed by BIOS"
<zibrah3ed> They don't?
<shane_> ardchoille: I do..haha yeah right
<ardchoille> lol
<NeoFax> My pc worked fine until I rebooted a while ago
<shane_> my knowledge = /dev/null
<sourcemaker> (II) Setting vga for screen 0.(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "True"(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1"(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabl
<sourcemaker> A internal AGP requested(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure(EE) NVIDIA(0):     that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and(EE) NVIDIA(0):     that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly.(EE) NVIDIA(0):     Please consult the NVIDIA README for details.(EE) NVIDIA(0):  **
<sourcemaker> dModule: "fb"(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: Please use pastebin
<Lazarus> whats the difference between ext3 and reiserFS filesystems
<yendor> it apparent that it is quite a very common bug in Kubuntu 7.10 guys
<Dr_willis> sourcemaker,  that looks like your monitor settings are incorrect. Not the nvidia card settings.
<NeoFax> Lazarus: Support
<yendor> at least t should draqw some attention
<ardchoille> yendor: What was the rpboelm?
<shane_> Lazarus: reiserfs was created by a murderer
<zibrah3ed> gd typed it b4 me
<Lazarus> shane_: ha, you have to explain that
<yendor> for an unknown reason media:/ was not showing any content
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: Try doing sudo modprobe nvidia
<yendor> nothing although the mounts are ok
<Dr_willis> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<sourcemaker> On the console... I get the message: API missmatch the kernel version is 1.0-9631 the x server module is 9630
<NeoFax> shane_: Innocent until proven guilty
<ardchoille> yendor: Ah, ok. Well, I use bash as a file manager, so I don't use "media:/".
<shane_> Lazarus: The guy who created it was accused of murdering his girlfriend..yeah, I was joshing NeoFax haha
<Dr_willis> sourcemaker,  So has this nvidia card ever worked?
<Lazarus> hmm, ive been using reiserfs for a long time on many systems
<Lazarus> never had too much trouble
<Lazarus> i guess you all use ext3?
<shane_> I do
<Dr_willis> I lost a few 100gb on a reiserfs once.. so now  i use ext3
<zibrah3ed> Only on opensuse machines
 * nareshov has been using reiserfs for two years now
<sourcemaker> yes... on festy bevore doing the upgrade
<Dr_willis> really i have little to gain from reiserfs.
<NeoFax> Lazarus: Will it work a year from now without support?  SuSE maintains only bugs now
<shane_> opensuse uses ext3 by default now
<zibrah3ed> yes they did at 10.3
 * ardchoille has never used anyting other than ext3
<NeoFax> The company Hans Reiser started is working on Reiser 3 and has no intention to support Reiser2
<Dr_willis> sourcemaker,  Upgrades ahh.. Well it could be the kernel has not been upgraded yet. or the drivers havent.  I never use upgrades so not sure of the proper way to be sure everything upgraded
<Lazarus> Ew, reiserfs came out of suse?
<Lazarus> i despise suse
<zibrah3ed> no
<sourcemaker> i used the dist-upgrade command---
<sourcemaker> everythink was fine
<sourcemaker> except the nvidia card
<Dr_willis> sourcemaker,  id try it again to be sure, then do a sudo apt-get update, and apt-get upgrade again...
<ardchoille> sourcemaker: You upgraded to Gytsy with "dist-upgrade"?
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: How was it setup in feisty?  with restricted modules or using the NVIDIA installer?
<nareshov> Should he try the module-assistant method? sudo m-a a-i nvidia ?
<NeoFax> Lazarus: No, Reiser was designed by Hans Reiser who lives near San Francisco and SuSE only championed it back when Linus Torvalds would not include it straight in the kernel.
<sourcemaker> NeoFax : on feisty... i used the restricted modules: I was a fresh clean install... without upgrading from drapper...Yes... all update are installed....
<ubuzztu> where can i find the latest java sdk/jvm? sources?
<Lazarus> NeoFax: interesting
<shane_> Why doesn't the OSD work with keyboard shortcuts controlling my master volume
<sourcemaker> I switched from gentoo distro to kubuntu... so i was doing a fresh install...
<zibrah3ed> how can you not setup a video card if you used gentoo?
<sourcemaker> after I have read the release notes of gusty... I have done the upgrade... based on the upgrade guide
<nareshov> yeah :P
<Dr_willis> sounds to me like the kernel, or the drivers didient upgrade properly
<sourcemaker> well... on gentoo... I compile the kernel and drivers myself...
<zibrah3ed> you still can
<sourcemaker> but i won't do that in kubuntu
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: Try booting into a differnet kernel and then apt-getting the restricted modules for that kernel and reinstalling nvidia-glx to see if it is a symlink problem
<blekos> hi, in my work we have a win 2003 server with active directory etc. Is it possible a terminal running linux to
<blekos> map an ntfs drive?
<zibrah3ed> biekos: rdesktop can connect to windows terminal server
<NeoFax> blekos: yes with samba
<sourcemaker> NeoFax : "sourcemaker: Try booting into a differnet kernel and then apt-getting the restricted modules for that kernel and reinstalling nvidia-glx to see if it is a symlink problem" => i have already tryed this ;;-)
<blekos> so i have to install samba on the linux terminal?
<Dr_willis> actually just to get TO the  windows machine. i dont think you need to install samba.. but  i may be wrong.
<Dr_willis>  the kde file manager has a samba:/ feature
<NeoFax> Open nvidia-glx in like kpackage and see what symlinks it installs and see if your system matches those symlinks.  Also, try sudo updatedb then locate nvidia.ko
<sourcemaker> maybe it is better to use gentoo... and doing all the stuff myself...  everythink was working well
<Dr_willis>  smb://mshome/    :) in my case
<blekos> and how to i do that?
<ubuzztu> where can i find the latest java sdk/jvm? sources?
<NeoFax> This will tell you where the nvidia kernel driver is located.
<Dr_willis> sourcemaker,  problkems like  yours are the reasin i never upgrade.  I keep /home seperate and do clean installs. :(
<blekos> i just plug in the kubuntu terminal? (i guess i'm looking for an option equivelant "map network drive"
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: Different strokes for different folks.  If Gentoo worked well, I would have stuck with it.  I used to use it until it became a burden maintaining my machine
<Dr_willis> blekos,  system:/remote   shows icons to get to the smb, and other network servers
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: I used to use it until it became a burden maintaining my machine => That's the reason... why I will kubuntu a try
<NeoFax> blekos: Go to samba.org and they have tutorials there for exactly what u are asking
<Dr_willis> or couse if the old ubuntu worked.. :)  why upgrade at all.
<Dr_willis> For the WIGGLY WINDOWS! :) thats why
<Lazarus> jeez, why can you just watch tv through a lan cable
<NeoFax> Lazarus: Try joost
<Lazarus> !joost
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joost - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> I watch tv throgh my lan cable. :)
<Lazarus> Dr_willis: what, thats crazy
<sourcemaker> Dr_willis: Is the problem of all software developers... the always want to have the newest version available
<Excelsior> Try XTV
<[ka]killer> =O
<Excelsior> *XDTV
<Dr_willis> it is running a mythtv client on one end.. and mythtv server on the other.
<NeoFax> I can using my Xbox360 and Vista's Media Center
<Dr_willis> actually Im not sure i can watch livetv.. or just the recorded shows..
<Lazarus> Dr_willis: what do you use to watch it through lan?
<NeoFax> I wish Myth would come out with a MCE capable backend
<Dr_willis> Lazarus,  MythTV
<Dr_willis> I just fired it up. i can watch live tv on the mythtv server
<Lazarus> Dr_willis: Ah, then whats this 'joost' that NeoFax just mentioned
<NeoFax> Does anyone know how to fix my boot BIOS problem?
<Excelsior> Query, good sirs! I recently dled and did a fresh install of Gutsy, and wouldn't you know it? My wifi doesn't work! (WPA) It lists eth0 for my device, but it also says there is "No active device" and it also lists a false IP address (169.XXX.XXX.XX) Any suggestions so I can get my wifi working? Much appreciated.
<NeoFax> Joost is a IPTV system.  It allows you to connect to free and payperview shows thru the internet
<Lazarus> NeoFax: i dont see where it runs on linux
<zibrah3ed> What wireless adapter you have would be a start
<NeoFax> Go to the ubuntuforums and there is a tutorial on how to install it under wine
<sourcemaker> welll... fuck up the shit... I will buy a new nvidia card... so everything will working fine... without have always problems with the old legacy cards
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: What video card do you actually have?
<ardchoille> !ohmy | sourcemaker
<Excelsior> zibrah3ed:: Are you talking to me?
<ubotu> sourcemaker: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Lazarus> sourcemaker: legacy cards are lame to get working
<zibrah3ed> Excelsior: Yes
<sourcemaker> a very old geforce3
#kubuntu 2007-11-18
<Dr_willis> sourcemaker,  thers the new 8800 out now  Or out soon. :) about the best bang for the $$
<Lazarus> im using a riva tnt2 model 64 on this box
<sourcemaker> I am sorry for my language
<Lazarus> i got the drivers to work
<NeoFax> What driver did you try to use nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy>?
<Excelsior> zibrah3ed: It is a trendnet twe-421PCI card
<sourcemaker> I am just sitting 5 hours on pc... for installing a simple nvidia card
<Excelsior> zibrah3ed: I might also add that it worked fine under Feisty
<NeoFax> Excelsior: What is the chipset
<Excelsior> NeoFax: Nforce4
<NeoFax> No, the chipset on the WiFi card
<sourcemaker> Lazarus : You are absolutly right
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: Did you do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy or nvidia-glx?
<Excelsior> Marvell?
<sourcemaker> NeoFax : I have tried both... but alway the same result of an api missmatch
<Lazarus> sourcemaker: i think my card is older than yours though, heh
<Dresken> I've updated Kubuntu and I still get the "hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000" when I try to mount an ntfs partition, any idea how to resolve this issue?
<Lazarus> ive got to be to the gym
<Lazarus> good day talking gents
<NeoFax> Excelsior: Try doing lspci and getting the ID for that wifi card and do a google search to get the chipset
<Excelsior> Bbs
 * Excelsior is on Windows as a result of thius
 * Excelsior *this
<sourcemaker> Lazarus : be happy :-)
<bbm4n> hello ppl
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: Try sudo apt-get purge nvidia-glx, then do sudo apt-get install sudo nvidia-glx-legacy
<bbm4n> can anyone help me with adept manager?
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: nice try... I have also tried this
<sourcemaker> ;-)
<ubuzztu> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk seems to be working
<Arkard> Hi to everyone
<Arkard> I need some help with the update please
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: Do lsmod | grep nvidia
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: here you are: nvidia 4713780 0 nvidia_agp 9500 1 i2c_core 22656 3 i2c_ec,nvidia,i2c_nforce2 agpgart 35400 2 nvidia,nvidia_agp
<Arkard> i just get the Kubuntu 7.10 CD ROM, and i want to update from it, i try using this command: kdesu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<Dresken> Anyone? o_o
<Arkard> can anybody help me please?
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: And you still get the same error in Xorg.0.log?  That is strange as the driver is loaded otherwise you would not have gotten anything from that last bit of code
<NeoFax> Arkard: Do you have Fiesty already installed?
<Arkard> yeap
<Arkard> and already updated too
<NeoFax> Then just do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and change every instance of Fiesty to gutsy.
<sourcemaker> NeoFax : same error
<ardchoille> NeoFax: That's not the recommended method to upgrade, he'll miss apps with that method.
<sourcemaker> except... the API missmatch is not written to the log file...
<NeoFax> What does your /etc/X11/xorg.conf look like in the devices section for the video card
<Arkard> NeoFax: is that i wish to update to GG from the CDROM
<ardchoille> !upgrade | Arkard
<ubotu> Arkard: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Minataku> こんばんわ
<Minataku> :3
<bbm4n> whats that?
<bbm4n> chinese?
<NeoFax> Minataku: Is that Thai?
<Minataku> It's Japanese
<Minataku> I setup Japanese input today
<sourcemaker> nice upgrade notes... but the GUI Upgrade does not work... when java is installed on your system... :-)
<Minataku> Had to restart X11 at least 10 times before I got it set up correctly
<andreas_> what do i need to install to watch divx movies in firefox?
<|neon|> is there a channel for dsniff
<NeoFax> Arkard: You can, just comment all of the apt lines except for the CD-Rom one.
<Arkard> Ok NeoFax let me try
<sourcemaker> andreas_:  @mozilla-mplayer?
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: Have you tried mv /etc/X11/xorg.onf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.nak and let BulletproofX try and figure out a good setting for your card?
<NeoFax> Arkard: Why would u want to upgrade from the CD?  There has been plenty of updates since 7.10 came out and now you r upgrading twice
<sourcemaker> NeoFax : Well.... i think there is no xorg config problem... it is the same as in feisty... and yes... i have try some autoconfigure tools :-)
<Arkard> NeoFax: is that i have a very slow Internet connection, and i really wish to update to 7.10
<Dr_willis> Theres the Kubuntu-restricted-extras package also -that good to install to get a lot of the media-stuff going
<NeoFax> The problem seems to not be the driver as well.  I think it is glx on your sytem being messed up and nvidia will not start X without this
<sourcemaker> Arkard : Keep on feisty... in gusty... there are a lot of bugs... :-)
<Arkard> a lot of BUGS????
<ardchoille> sourcemaker: Maybe for you, I haven't seen any big problems in Gutsy
<Dr_willis> Upgrading works good for some..  not so good for others.
<Dr_willis> I advise clean reinstalls when possible
<ardchoille> same here
<ardchoille> Arkard: Why not just backup personal files and do a fresh install from the 7.10 cd?
<NeoFax> I have had quite a few problems so far.  Actually I cannot boot right now because of a update in Gutsy.
<Arkard> ardchoille: im really close to do it man
<Dr_willis> i keep my /home on its own HD. :) clean installs are easy
<ardchoille> Indeed
<Dr_willis> i also make a script that installs the packages i always normally install.
<Arkard> what about all the Packages i have downloaded?
<Dr_willis> you can use a command to get a list of all the ones you have installed
<ardchoille> I have written a master script (app installs, tweaks, etc) so a fresh install requires that I be in front of the computer a total of 10 minutes.
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_Willis :D
<sourcemaker> ardchoille :- the upgrade gui: hangs on 10%... because of an dependy of java... there was a .deb file witch required user input (boom) :-)- My NVidia Card... does not work- The network was done... because of an configuration problem after upgrade
<ricardo_> hola
<Minataku> !es | ricardo_
<ubotu> ricardo_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Minataku> :3
<ardchoille> sourcemaker: I don't do upgrades ;)
<ricardo_> hi
<Minataku> Hello
<ricardo_> this is the forst time i use kubuntu
<ricardo_> *first sorry
<ardchoille> ricardo_: Welcome :)
<ricardo_> thanks
<Minataku> ricardo_: Indeed, welcome :3
<ricardo_> :)
<ricardo_> what is this channel about
<sourcemaker> ardchoille : I also prefer fresh install... but I do have no time... to maintaince my system every 3 months from scatch
<ricardo_> ?
<Minataku> Kubuntu assistance
<ardchoille> ricardo_: Kubuntu, What can we help you with?
<Minataku> If you just dropped in to chat, there's #kubuntu-offtopic
<sourcemaker> ardchoille : But it whould be better... 
<ricardo_> jeje thank you
<ardchoille> sourcemaker: So write a bash script or two to automate things, that's what I have done.
<Minataku> Though it's a bit quiet in there at the moment
<ricardo_> im from mexico
<Minataku> Coo
<Minataku> I'm farther north
<Minataku> lol
<ricardo_> jejje
<ricardo_> well i like kubuntu
<Minataku> :)
<ricardo_> ohh i see official kubuntu support channel
<ricardo_> oks
<ricardo_> well im ok
<ricardo_> see you
<crxyem> so did 7.010 drop support for ppc
<Dr_willis> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Dr_willis> there is a ppc cd/image  for 7.10  i recall./ but never tried it.
<Arkard> NeoFax: i have a problem, i insert the CDROM but it doesnt mount the cdrom in /cdrom, what can i do?
<Arkard> it apears like this: /media/Kubuntu 7.10 i386
<NeoFax> Arkard: Where does it mount it?
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: "Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-9755, but this X module has the version 1.0-9631. Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version." using nvidia-glx-legacy
<Minataku> crxyem: To answer the question, "sort of"
<Arkard> NeoFax: /media/Kubuntu 7.10 i386
<Dr_willis> ive never seen kubuntu mount the cd to /cdrom
<Dr_willis>   normally its /media/cdrom for me.
<ardchoille> He'd have to edit fstabd for that I believe
<crxyem> I just pick up an g3 imac, and I wasn't given the mac osx 10.3.9 discs so my next idea was to use linux
<ardchoille> *fstab
<Arkard> so, when i try to add it as a REPO, it says "There is no CDROM Inserted"
<NeoFax> Arkard Try ln -s /media/cdrom /media/Kubuntu 7.10 i386
<NickPresta> Arkard, is there a reason you need to have your CDROM as a repo?
<Arkard> update from FF to GG
<Minataku> crxyem: There's also FreeBSD, but that's more than a touch harder
<Minataku> Though not TOO difficult
<Minataku> Though you're not likely to get much help out of #freebsd
<Arkard> NeoFax: doesnt work
<sourcemaker> dpkg-query -l | grep nvidiaii  nvidia-glx                                 1:1.0.9639+2.6.22.4-14.10              NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<Minataku> I've got an older PPC machine myself
<Minataku> Though mine is PReP, not Mac
<Dr_willis> I got an imac DV - its running OS-x right now. Linux always ran ... weird on it.
<Minataku> That's because Macs suck
<Minataku> :P
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: Can you open adept and do a search on legacy and tell me what you show installed with this?
<Minataku> If you want a proper PPC machine, get an RS/6000
<Dr_willis> a PS3
<Dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> I said PROPER
<sourcemaker> root@sourcemaker-desktop:/home/sourcemaker# aptitude search legacyp   edubuntu-addon-legacy                                                            - Edubuntu add-on packages from older releasesp   kmilo-legacy                                                                     - non-standard plugins for KMilop   legacyhuman-theme                                                                - Legacy Human GTK themep   nvidia-glx-leg
<sourcemaker>                 - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driverc   nvidia-glx-legacy-dev                                                            - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver development filesp   nvidia-legacy-kernel-source                                                      - NVIDIA binary 'legacy' kernel module sourcep   xkb-data-legacy                                                                  - Classic
<Minataku> Now you're REALLY scraping the bottom of the barrel with THAT suggestion, Dr_Willis
<Dr_willis> PegaOS machine.
<Minataku> That Cell POS is barely a proper PPC chip itself
<Dr_willis> :)
<vzduch> !paste | sourcemaker
<ubotu> sourcemaker: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> it helps to paste usefullinfo also. :)
<Minataku> I've got an IBM RS/6000 43P-140
<Minataku> PowerPC 604e @ 233MHz
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: Try uninstalling nvidia-glx with the purge option and installing the nvidia-glx-legacy with the legacy kernel drivers
<sourcemaker> ubuntulog: great to know... thanks
<Minataku> Gigantic machine, it's taller than a Sun Ultra 2
<Minataku> A touch thinner and a touch longer, as well
<NeoFax> Your problem is you have mismatching drivers.  With two different drivers installed, the kernel gets confused and cannot run.
<Minataku> But it's got a cool sliding door over the front parts
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: Thanks for you help... but i will buy a new card...
<Minataku> Which includes a little orange, 4-character, LED display :3
<Dresken> Does anyone have any idea about how to resolve the "hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000" issue?
<Hakmad> um, can someone help me with Kubuntu installation? I booted the CD, but now what?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Ive seen that Uid refused issue asked in here a lot.. wonder what the forums say about it,
<Dr_willis> Hakmad,  ya got a desktop? see an icon that says 'install' ?
<Hakmad> I clicked it...nothing :(
<Arkard> im still cannot update GG from CDROM
<Dr_willis> double click?
<Hakmad> tyes
<Dr_willis> :)
<Hakmad> It shows a little icon on the mouse, but then it goes away and nothing
<Minataku> ぱそこん
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: When did you start using linux ? (in years?)
<Minataku> Heehee
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: Roughly May of 1999
<spyder79> Hello, I had some kind of glitch during a full upgrade and now adept won't actually update anything, any ideas?
<Minataku> Erm
<Minataku> That's not supposed to be in hiragana
<Minataku> My bad
<NeoFax> My first install was RedHat 5.2
<Minataku> パソコン
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: Okay... Now i know your skills :-)
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: Great :-)
<Minataku> That's more like it
<Minataku> lol
<NeoFax> You want to tsalk about learning to install linux.  That was fun.
<Minataku> I've installed numerous different OSes myself
<Hakmad> Does anyone know what i should do? It won't install :(
<Minataku> But that's because I'm a collector
<NeoFax> Minataku: What ones that aren't UNIX based or Windows?
<Minataku> Of both OSes and Computers
<NeoFax> Just OSes
<Minataku> Well, I've installed CP/M-86
<Minataku> I've installed DEC RT-11
<Minataku> DEC RSTS/E
<Dr_willis> ive only used the alternative install cd - not sure how to troubhe shoot the live cd installer.  Could run the install command from a terminal.
<Minataku> Syllable
<Hakmad> how?
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: Have you also installed gentoo from stage 1... thats fun :-)?
<Minataku> Syllable is POSIX, not Unix, BTW
<bbm4n> can anyone help me with unistalling stuff?
<Minataku> sourcemaker: I have
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: Yes.  I used Gentoo for a long time.
<Minataku> Piyoko's install used to be a Stage 1
<andreas_> Cant get mplayer working with konqueror
<Minataku> But when I reinstalled to her new HDD, they had deprecated Stage 1
<NeoFax> Minataku: You have me beat.  Ever use Be?
<sourcemaker> bbm4n: apt-get remove $package
<Minataku> But I recompiled everything anyway
<Dr_willis> I used BeOS for a while. :)
<Hakmad> how do I run install command from terminal?
<Minataku> So it ended up being technically a stage 1
<Minataku> NeoFax: Yes, I have
<sourcemaker> bbm4n: apt-get remove --purge $page-name (also delete config files=
<Dr_willis> Hakmad,  right click on that install icon, select properties. and see what command its running,
<Minataku> The PDP-11 OSes I installed on a VM, BTW
<Minataku> Hooray for SIMH
<Minataku> :3
<NeoFax> What is your favorite?
<bbm4n> basically i want to remove a package with all the other packages that because of the dependencies installed too
<Minataku> Probably Linux
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> With NetBSD a close second
<bbm4n> is there a log file or something to use?
<NeoFax> I would say Linux as well.  It has got to be the most versatile sytem I have used.
<Minataku> I've installed A/UX on a semi-supported system
<Minataku> That was an adventure
<Minataku> I've got A/UX 3.1.1 running on an Apple Macintosh Quadra 650
<NeoFax> I have multiple different setups using the linux kernel.  That is just amazing to me.
<Arkard> im still cannot update GG from CDROM
<sourcemaker> Minataku: the old amiga workbench was the best... insert the floppy disk and everything was working (*joke*)
<NeoFax> Minataku: I remember using those in high school the Apple Quadra I mean
<Minataku> Ubuntu could do well to rip off some of the features from A/UX
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_willis> That QNX floppy disk desktop a few years back was neat also. :)
<bbm4n> i would vote for windows vista, rofl
<Minataku> I've got screenshots of A/UX
<Minataku> Lemme pull 'em up
<Minataku> http://s95018220.onlinehome.us/random/auximages/ << Enjoy :D
<sourcemaker> bbm4n: Yes... you can buy the newest pc... but vista is working very slow because of different drivers problems
<NeoFax> Arkard: You need to link the /media/Kubuntu to /media/cdrom.  Also, you will need to enclose the Kubuntu part or use the \ character as Linux does not like spaces.
<sourcemaker> Minataku: nice pics
<Minataku> Thank Apple for Ctrl+Shift+3
<Minataku> lol
<Arkard> yeah, i fix it NeoFax, but it doesnt make the Symbolic Link
<Minataku> Then thank ImageMagick for converting them from MIFF to PNG
<Minataku> lol
<bbm4n> <sourcemaker>: yes i know my laptop freaked out with them, i have an original copy sitting on my desk :)
<Minataku> But yeah, thank me for getting the pics X3
<NeoFax> Minataku: R u a Naruto fan?  I noticed the name Sasuke
<Minataku> This was untouched by Jobs (A/UX, that is) so it's actually usable and not too filled with evil
<Minataku> Not really
<Minataku> Naruto is rather cute, though >.>
<Minataku> The series has excellent character design XD
<Minataku> But that's about all it does excellently
<spyder79_> Can anyone help me with an upgrade problem?
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: Do you know the configuration... to open dophin instead of konqi?
<NeoFax> Yes, but sometimes it takes forever for the plot to move
<Minataku> As for the name, all my systems are named after anime characters
<Minataku> I happened to be thinking about Naruto when it came time to name the Q650
<Hakmad> tok, my LiveCD thingy just froze on me...:(
<Minataku> Or something
<Minataku> I don't quite remember
<Minataku> Sasuke, not as cute
<Minataku> Sakura, though... Wow. ;3
<Minataku> XD
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: Try kcontrol and setting the default filemanager configuration.  Or try changing the type in konqueror like when you change mpg viewer from noatun to kaffeine
<Dr_willis> Hakmad,  im wondering if your cd image file was burnt badly, or messed up in downloading
<andreas_> Cant get mplayer working with konqueror
<Minataku> At least Naruto isn't as bad as DBZ
<NeoFax> Minataku: I like Hinata.
<NeoFax> She is an introvert like me.
<Hakmad> maybe Dr., is there anyway to get a CD that just installs it?
<Minataku> Where what little plot there was (none) moved along slower than frozen molasses
<|neon|> i know is offtopic but i just installed fc8 on my spare sys , what a freaking joke of OS
<NeoFax> Minataku: I used to like DBZ, but it started to wear on me.  Have you watched DeathNote?
<bbm4n> another question why w32codecs cannot help me play a .avi file?
<Minataku> I haven't, no
<Stingball> Since i upgraded to gutsey my machine has taken about a 40% proformance hit
<Minataku> I prefer comedy stuff
<Dr_willis> Hakmad,  thats the 'alternative install cd' that i always use. it should be mentioned on the kubuntu web page/download links
<NeoFax> bbm4n: What is the fourcc code?
<Stingball> any one know where i can start looking
<bbm4n> deathnote is awesome btw!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Hakmad> ok, ill try that
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: thanks
<semistud2354> can someone tell me how to trick a website that requires internet explorer
<Minataku> I just finished watching "Lucky Star", "Magical Pokan" and "The Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruhi"
<semistud2354> i think theres a mozilla plugin but i am unable to find it
<semistud2354> err...firefox
<Dr_willis> Hakmad,  thats the 'alternative install cd' that i always use. it should be mentioned on the kubuntu web page/download links
<NeoFax> DeathNote is like Bleach, but way darker.  You kinda have to be morbid to get into it.
<Dr_willis> oops :) heh
<Hakmad> ok Dr, im goign there right now...
<Minataku> Yeah, you can see my tastes in that selection up there
<Minataku> lol
<semistud2354> its important becuae im using linux....and im taking an online class
<bbm4n> fourcc, what do you mean?
<semistud2354> i dont want to install windows JUST for one class
<NeoFax> semistud2354: Change what your system is telling the website.  I forget what it is called, but in Konqueror you can configure it
<Minataku> semistud2354: User Agent Switcher
<Stingball> NeoFax: Wine?
<Minataku> That's what it's called
<semistud2354> is there a way to make mozilla do it
<semistud2354> err...firefox
<Stingball> use active x I doubt it
<Minataku> The Firefox extension is called "User Agent Switcher"
<bbm4n>  <NeoFax> : fourcc, what do you mean?
<NeoFax> bbm4n: AVI is just a container.  You can shove xvid, divx, all kinds of codecs inside it.
<semistud2354> whats better the konqueror one or the plugin for firefox
<Hakmad> Willis, Im at the download section...I see stuff about Gutsy Gibbon and Dapper...dont see "alternate cd" anywhere...
<Minataku> Firefox
<NeoFax> fourcc tells you exactly what type of codecs are used on that vid file
<semistud2354> firefox one is better
<Minataku> Firefox also offers a manual change ala Konq
<Minataku> But Firefox is 1200% better in all respects anyway
<Minataku> Plus the aforementioned extension is far easier
<semistud2354> kk
<bbm4n> <NeoFax> : how can i see the fourcc code?
<semistud2354> konquer is good for file browsing
<NeoFax> Firefox is way better as it has been supported and upgraded.  Konqueror has been slowly dying ever since the maintainers(many, not all) have moved to webkit AKA Safari
<Hakmad> help
<NeoFax> In linux I am not sure.  I would try running mplayer from the command line and see what it spits back.  Or, you can use fourcc from doom9.org inside wine maybe.
<semistud2354> konqueror is dying
<NeoFax> Also, if mplayer doesn't play it with w32codecs, then it probably won't play.  Try vlc though to
<semistud2354> whats the replacemnet going to be for konqueror
<semistud2354> ?
<semistud2354> when everyone...i guess quits
<NeoFax> dolphin
 * Minataku meows
<semistud2354> DOLPHIN NOOOO EWWWWW
<NeoFax> for the file manager and webkit for html
<semistud2354> i like the simplicity of konqueror...donlphin....
<NeoFax> semistud2354: I am with you on that one
<bbm4n> <NeoFax> :thanks i'll try that later cause i am upgrading to gutsy now :D
<NeoFax> I hate how simple dolphin has become.
<NeoFax> It is almost as bad as Nautilus.
<semistud2354> yea...
<semistud2354> i thought konqueror was actually pretty good
<Minataku> I never did
<NeoFax> You can't even sort by size or show the size
<semistud2354> not a bad browser...NOT THE BEST but not bad...for emergency use
<semistud2354> aka...live cd...no firefox
<Minataku> Links is for emergency use
<semistud2354> onlne test...lol
<bbm4n> i love links :D
<NeoFax> Minataku: That is harsh.
<semistud2354> is there a java..based linux web browser
<Minataku> What? Links is a very good browser.
<Minataku> It even has graphical modes for framebuffer, SVGAlib and X11
<NeoFax> If I had a choice, it would be firefox, but with better memory usage, or Opera with better KDE compatibility
<Minataku> I refuse to use Opera
<bbm4n> Links kept me sane while i was using gentoo with no window system support *sighs
<NeoFax> Links is good if you are a sadist
<Minataku> I'm not going to use a lousy proprietary browser when a superior free one exists
<pacman> anyone familiar with asus motherboards?
<wols_> pacman: ask your real question
<NeoFax> Can you get to the Mozilla source?
<Minataku> Yes
<Minataku> Firefox is open source
<wols_> NeoFax: mozilla/firefox is Free software
<Minataku> As is Mozilla
<evil_cow> hi channel, i just installed Kubuntu 7.10 and my K menu is kinda messed up with things like "Entries in k menu" instead of the app name, is there an easy fix for this or should i go and re-do the menus ?
<Minataku> And all their other projects
<NeoFax> Yes, but Opera is free as well, just not open
<Minataku> It's proprietary
<pacman> I have 2GB of RAM plugged into the motherboard, and the BIOS only says I have 512 MB
<Minataku> Unacceptable
<wols_> pacman: #hardware
<NeoFax> Do you watch movies on your PC?
<semistud2354> aww....man...i see tricking the websight didnt help
<Hakmad> Linux is starting to piss me off...
<semistud2354> it uses activex
<semistud2354> or the microsoft java
<Minataku> semistud2354: Demand support for non-Windows platforms
<Minataku> Or demand your money back
<NeoFax> Or run Windows in Virtualbox
<Minataku> Or that, yeah, but the point is that one shouldn't have to
<Minataku> 99% it's probably for some stupid DRM, too
<NeoFax> I agree, but until openness becomes the majority, it will not change
<pacman> how do I look and see how much RAM kubuntu is detecting?
<Minataku> free
<NeoFax> top
<wols_> pacman: if your bios only sees 512MN, then linux won't see more
<Hakmad> Anyone know how to get the Alternate Installer CD fro kubuntu?
<wols_> pacman: fix your BIOS first
<pacman> that's what I figured
<NeoFax> Anyone know how to fix my problem?  "weird, boot cpu (#15) not listed by BIOS"
<evil_cow> switching to name only fixed it :P :)
<Minataku> NeoFax: Sounds like an MP fault
<NeoFax> MP?
<Minataku> MultiProcessor
<NeoFax> I only have a single processor system
<marce_> hola
<Minataku> Is it causing any issues other than an error?
<NeoFax> It is a P8M8-V
<NeoFax> It will not boot.
<Minataku> The default kernel is compiled for MP
<NeoFax> It hangs at that point.
<Minataku> Likely the board is MP-capable, but is broken
<NeoFax> I am using 2.6.22.14-generic and was using it for about a week with no problems until today.
<papa_> hi there: can anyone help me figure out why i am not getting any sound . i am using feisty
<NeoFax> I was told it could be a microcode problem
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> It's entirely possible that a fault has developed somewhere in the mainboard
<Minataku> The value is interesting in itself, since it's 0xF
<NeoFax> That is what I was dreading, just when I gave my old system away
<wols_> NeoFax: tried noapic?
<Minataku> 15d == Fh == 1111b
<NeoFax> wols_: I tried disabling ACPI in the BIOS
<Hakmad> Does anyone know where to obtain the Alternate Install CD?
<wols_> apic is not acpi
<Minataku> Is there an option to disable MP?
<Minataku> Or force UP?
<NeoFax> OK, will try that, not in the bios as it only supports non mp cpus
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> I can't imagine why a CPU which should be unit 0 would suddenly identify as 15
<NeoFax> I am running a Socket 478 Intel Celeron 3.2 Ghz(don't laugh)  with the Via kt400 chipset
<Minataku> Hey, Piyoko here is a Pentium 4 @ 2660MHz
<Minataku> I make my computers last
<Hakmad> Does anyone know where to obtain the Alternate Install CD?
<Minataku> Strict no-overclocking rule, for one
<NeoFax> tHE ONLY DIFFERENCE FROM BOOTING YESTERDAY AND TODAY IS THAT i INSTALLED THE RESTRICTED modules
<NeoFax> Sorry for the caps
<papa_> anyone?
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> What comes in that pack?
<Hakmad> OMG! SOMETHING IS HAPPENING!!!!!!!!
<gnomefreak> Minataku: apt-cache show package  will tell you what it depends on
<Minataku> I don't use Kubuntu
<Hakmad> tYES!
<Dr_willis> Hakmad,  http://mirrors.gigenet.com/ubuntu/kubuntu/gutsy/
<Dr_willis> Hakmad,  http://mirrors.gigenet.com/ubuntu/kubuntu/gutsy/kubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Hakmad> Willis, thanks, I will need that.
<Hakmad> Also, A WINDOWS JUST APPEARED NAMED INTALL
<Hakmad> tYES! :)
<Minataku> Caps down
<Hakmad> yes!
<Minataku> Thanks
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_willis> if its taken a few minets for the install window to appear.. well.. that may be a sign somthing else is wrong. :)
<Dr_willis> or you are on a C64 :P
<Hakmad> No, I did what u said and ran the command from the Terminal
<Dr_willis> Oh :)
<macdo> hi, got a problem - kubuntu gutsy freezes with proprietary Nvidia driver. What can I do (apart from not have 3D :-) ). Where should I go?
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> Hey, NeoFax, why don't you hang out in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Minataku> That way we can talk about anime or something
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_willis> its too full of weirdos. :)
<Minataku> Haha
<Hakmad> lol
<foenig> hi@all
<Dr_willis> ya know.. ASL/ CP/M :) that sort of pervisions.
<Minataku> I was wondering why you were never in there, Dr_Willis XD
<Minataku> XD
<papa_> can anyone help me with my audio. i am not getting any sound? anyone?
<Dr_willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_willis> Checked their troubleshooting yet?
<Hakmad> Is your volume up?
<stacey> ok...stupid noob question...how so I start compiz?
<stdin> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<stacey> ah thanks very much :)
<hagabaka> hmm
<hagabaka> does compiz-kde require xserver-xgl?
<stdin> no
<hagabaka> oh
<Dr_willis> compiz --replace      will start it  - if installed.
<foenig> lol soundsession tonight ... question (kubuntu 7.10) ... my sound output had changed ... it sounds "chappellike"
<Dr_willis> xgl is needed for the ati cards isent it.
<hagabaka> hmm
<hagabaka> i do have an ATI card and use fglrx
<foenig> works fine till today
<hagabaka> xgl seems very slow...
<macdo> kubuntu gutsy freezes with proprietary Nvidia driver. What can I do (apart from not have 3D :-) ). Where should I go?
<stdin> hagabaka: that's because it is slow
<hagabaka> i see
<Dr_willis> macdo,  freezing is weird.. what video card?
<WaltzingAlong> hagabaka: then you may want to use the more recent fglrx which supports AIGLX
<WaltzingAlong> fglrx ati howto wiki http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide (for 3d support on older radeon cards, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver for data) | hagabaka, this one
<stdin> hagabaka: the fglrx driver can't use aiglx, so it need to preform most computations in the system cpu rather than the graphics cards one (that's what xgl does)
<hagabaka> hmm
<hagabaka> even the new fglrx?
<stdin> the new "unsupported" one can apparently use aiglx, but not the packaged version
<WaltzingAlong> fglrx 8.42.3 supports AIGLX
<hagabaka> ah, ok
<hagabaka> i installed it with package from ATI
<papa_> Dr_willis: still going over the page
<hagabaka> but i seem to need to add it to compiz's whitelist
<WaltzingAlong> hagabaka: which is also explained on the wiki link i sent
<hagabaka> thanks
<hagabaka> xgl seems to show everthing in a higher vertical resolution...i kind of like it because my screen is normally too small for me
<foenig> lol soundsession tonight ... question (kubuntu 7.10) ... my sound output had changed ... it sounds "chappellike"
<foenig> one part "okk" - one part echolike from "behind"
<Zombocom> how do I configure the output so that one screen is one desktop, and another is another
<Zombocom> I have two screens hooked up to my computer
<Zombocom> how do I make it so one is another screen entirely?
<excitatory> i would also like to know the same
<excitatory> i hear randr 1.2 is the new way to do it, but all howto's i find don't work or are confusing..
<excitatory> so idk..
<Zombocom> well thanks anyway
<helfrez> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Zombocom> hello?
<Dr_willis> Hello.
<Autoscum> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Autoscum> ubotu: mp3
<Autoscum> okay... the bot is ignoring me :(
<Autoscum> oh, there
<Dr_willis> h3ll0 :)
<Autoscum> hello, Dr_willis
<Autoscum> :)
 * Dr_willis charges the bot.
<Autoscum> No, it's not his fault. :D
 * Zombocom charges his lazah
<Autoscum> Bots are just dumb. :P
<Zombocom> !laser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laser - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Autoscum> nothing personal, ubotu
<Autoscum> :D
<stdin> it's smart enough not to repeat itself
<Zombocom> !death
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about death - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Autoscum> rofl
<Zombocom> !god
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about god - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !botabuse > Zombocom
<Dr_willis> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Autoscum> =D
<Autoscum> all-knowing, rofl
<Zombocom> aw
<Zombocom> ubotu just pulled me aside and told me to stfu
<stdin> !stfu | Zombocom
<ubotu> Zombocom: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Autoscum> yeah, no swearing :P
<Autoscum> God said so ^^
<Zombocom> "<ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)"
<Autoscum> but still
<Autoscum> i can't play mp3's :/
<draik> !kaffeine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaffeine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<draik> !info kaffeine
<ubotu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE 3. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.5-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 2180 kB, installed size 6128 kB
<NickPresta> What is the suggested way to proceed when your livecd hangs and the cd stops spinning? drop to tty1 and run startx/startkde?
<Autoscum> when i search for ubuntu-restricted-extras in add/remove nothing is found
<Autoscum> kaffeine... sure, i'll try :>
<stdin> Autoscum: search in adept manager then
<Autoscum> i did
<Autoscum> nothing there either
<stdin> you're on feisty ?
<Autoscum> 7.10
<stdin> then it is there
<Autoscum> it should be
<stdin> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> kubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Autoscum> but amaroK says it can't play mp3's
<stdin> make sure you have libxine1-ffmpeg
<draik> I'm working on my friend's computer, but I cannot get Kaffeine to play. I get the following error messages: You do not have sufficient right and something about missing plugins
<Autoscum> Package libxine1-ffmpeg is not available, but is referred to by another package
<Autoscum> :/
<cloakable> Erp
<stdin> Autoscum: open adept manager and go to Adept->Manage Repositories  then enable them all
<cloakable> Ahh
<stdin> draik: make sure the account has sudo access
<draik> stdin: How do I do that?
<stdin> draik: try "sudo ls" in a terminal, or go to system settings > User Management and make sure they are in the admin group
<Autoscum> stdin: there. got it. :)
<Autoscum> it works ^^
<Autoscum> yay :P
<hagabaka> i have fglrx 8.42.3 installed (fglrxinfo shows that it's working and the ATI control panel says the version is 8.42.3), but compiz still can't start. this is it's output: http://pastie.caboo.se/119294
<Autoscum> thank you, stdin :)
<stdin> Autoscum: no problem
<stdin> hagabaka: you need Xgl (package: xserver-xgl)
<flaccid> hagabaka: probably have to install xgl-xserver
<hagabaka> what
<flaccid> yeah thats the one
<hagabaka> i thought people said 8.42.3 didn't need xgl?
<vzduch> sounds like ATI.. *urghs*
<stdin> if you're using the new driver you need to make sure you've edited the /usr/bin/compiz script to not blacklist it
<flaccid> im on ati too. i can't get it to work. xserver-xgl just makes it go all gluggy
<draik> stdin: He is in the group
<hagabaka> i did edit it
<hagabaka> before i did that compiz would just quit and say it's not in the whitelist, now it tries to start
<draik> flaccid: I had to uninstall xgl-xserver because it was causing a lag on my system
<flaccid> draik: same. how frustrating.
<flaccid> thing is should compiz work with flglrx or ati driver?
<draik> flaccid: #compiz-fusion
<flaccid> ok
<hagabaka> everywhere i read says fglrx 8.42.3 should work, e.g. http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<draik> stdin: What should I be looking into so that I can get Kaffeine to play a standard DVD movie
<draik> ?
<NickPresta> !dvd | draik
<ubotu> draik: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Autoscum> uh..
<Autoscum> Adept broke :/
<stdin> draik: libdvdcss2
<NickPresta> Autoscum, how did it break?
<Autoscum> when i start it, it launches 2 adepts and says that "another program is using the packaging system"
<Autoscum> yeah, i was getting to that :P
<draik> stdin: I libdvdcss2 installed
<Dr_willis> you do have any other programs closed?
<Autoscum> after which it won't run, and the other adept "fades" away
<Dr_willis> !fixadept
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Autoscum> i restarted X to attempt to fix it
<Dr_willis> It may be a lock file. :) restarting X wont fix that.
<Autoscum> yeah, that fixed it
<Autoscum> thanks a lot :)
<stdin> draik: it should work then, make sure you have libdvdnav4,  libdvdplay0 and libdvdread3 installed too
<jagcorvair> stdin: libdvdplay0 is not found
<jagcorvair> stdin: This is my friend's computer
<stdin> that one may be an older package for feisty...
<Dr_willis> !find libdvdplay
<Dr_willis> Only time i play a dvd is when i rip them to hd. :)
<ubotu> Package/file libdvdplay does not exist in gutsy
<jagcorvair> Dr_willis: Nothing found with apt-cache search libdvdplay
<tekteen> !info libdvdcss2
<Dr_willis> !find libdvd
<ubotu> Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> Found: libdvdnav-dev, libdvdnav4, libdvdread-dev, libdvdread3
<vzduch> libdvdcss2 is neither in universe nor in multiverse.. you can find it in seveas or medibuntu
<vzduch> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Dr_willis> or theres a script i recall in the /usr/share/docs/SOMTHING dir that can installit
<jagcorvair> I have libdvdread3 and libdvdnav4 installed and current
<stdin> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Dr_willis> http://www.dtek.chalmers.se/groups/dvd/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.5-1_i386.deb
<Dr_willis> :) was what it grabbed.. that was quick
<jagcorvair> stdin: I just ran that command
<vzduch> 1.2.5?  a bit old imho..
<jagcorvair> still unable to play a DVD
<vzduch> is that install script of Hoary fame? o0
<hagabaka> hmm
<Dr_willis> how new would it need to be. :) they come out with some new dvds? :P
<ardchoille> stdin: You can also add the medibuntu repo, install libdvdcss2 and it'll get updated automatically
<vzduch> medibuntu has 1.2.9.. which is already some 2 years old as well afair
<stdin> ardchoille: to get it updated, but not installed
<jagcorvair> With nosrednaekim's help, I was able to at least get it to recognize the DVD for the prompt. Data DVD still doesn't mount.
<ardchoille> stdin: you can install it from medibuntu, I did
<stdin> ardchoille: yes, but you can install it with that script
<ardchoille> true, but it won't be updated, right?
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: It got updated
<vzduch> stdin: which is pretty pointless, if w/ the script you get an outdated version and need to update it anyway
<stdin> yep, but there isn't much difference between the sources
 * stdin has looked and knows
<ardchoille> stdin: and the version in medibuntu is more recent than what that script will install
<vzduch> I think I remember that the last time the libdvdcss2 pkgs were rolled anew it was because of a security flaw
<hagabaka> does Load "glx" mean the same glx as xserver-glx?
<stdin> the actual algorithm is unchanged, so the older one works with everything the new one does
<tekteen> stdin: It will not change because of old dvd players
<tekteen> blueray on the other hand needs all new players for a reason (DRM) :-(
 * lavacano201014 disconnects [/ame]
<vzduch> lavacano201014: amsgs are lame.. :D
<jagcorvair> stdin: Dr_willis: This is the error message I get in details...
<jagcorvair> 06:31:14 PM: xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [dvd:///dev/scd1]
<jagcorvair> 06:31:14 PM: xine: input plugin cannot open MRL [dvd:///dev/scd1]
<jagcorvair> 06:31:10 PM: xine: found input plugin : DVD Navigator
<stdin> take off one slash
<stdin> or two, not sure actually
<jagcorvair> How
<jagcorvair> That is there by default, no?
<stdin> open the URL: dvd://dev/scd1
<jagcorvair> I saw that as well and wondered about it, but figured it's probably nothing.
<jagcorvair> stdin: bash: dvd://dev/scd1: No such file or directory
<stdin> "open the URL" does not mean "run the command"
<stdin> open the URL in kaffeine
<mph> still having issues with systemsettings; any idea why?  here is part of the error:  kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<jagcorvair> stdin: Did it in Kaffeine as well. It was taking a while...
<jagcorvair> stdin: Nothing. Still the same. I put / and // in front of dev
<stdin> opening the URL (Ctrl-U)  "dvd://dev/scd0" in kaffeine works here
<vzduch> stdin: 'dvd:///dev/scd0' is the correct syntax
<Autoscum> !direct rendering
<Autoscum> err
<Autoscum> can anyone tell me how i can check if i have direct rendering on?
<vzduch> with 'dvd://' being the protocol denominator, and '/dev/scd0' the path to the device
<stdin> vzduch: seems both work (but local url should only have one slash)
<ardchoille> Autoscum: glxinfo | grep render
<stdin> like file:/ URLs
<jagcorvair> vzduch: So do it as dvd:///dev/scd1 ?
<Autoscum> yes, thank you :P
<vzduch> jagcorvair: that would be the other drive, if you have 2
<stdin> dvd:///dev/scd1 actually opens //dev/scd0
<stdin> *//dev/scd1
<jagcorvair> vzduch: first drive is CD burner, no DVD
<ardchoille> I know I can do  system:/  and  man:/  in konqueror. But, what other things can I do?
<Dr_willis> check out the kde help for 'kioslaves'
<Dr_willis> it has info on them there. apt:/ is another and smb:/
<Dr_willis> and proberly a dozen others i dont rember :)
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: Ah, thanks
<stdin> lots, help:/ audiocd:/ apt:/ smb:/ nfs:/ sftp:/ etc...
<Dr_willis> fish:/
<Dr_willis> :)
<ardchoille> Wow, I need to be making bookmarks for these
<stdin> no fish, just eaten :)
<Dr_willis> theres no porn:/
<vzduch> lo
<ardchoille> haha
<vzduch> lol
<jagcorvair> lol
<stdin> applications:/ is a good one if kicker dies
<jagcorvair> What else could I be missing?
<stdin> are you on gutsy?
<stdin> if so, try installing "kubuntu-restricted-extras" to grab everything you can
<jagcorvair> Yes
<jagcorvair> stdin: Already installed
<stdin> then you should have everything
<vzduch> as far as my Fedora 7 is concerned, the only libdvd* files you need are libdvdread, libdvdnav and libdvdcss
<stdin> try in another player maybe
<vzduch> another possibility would be that you just need to wait a little longer for the popup window to appear.. I have that w/ audio CDs
<jagcorvair> Codeine didn't work
<Nyle> hey
<stdin> I'd say to try mplayer, if it doesn't play in that then VLC
<Nyle> what do you do with codeine is not good for you
<Nyle> i would say to try SMPlayer
<stdin> yeah, mplayer
<Nyle> its based on mlayer, and uses it, but is a full fledg media player
<jagcorvair> gxine failed
<stdin> it IS mplayer, it's just a GUI
<Nyle> smplayer is awesome
<Nyle> its better than a gui
<Nyle> its a super gui
<Nyle> fo real
<stdin> I know what it is, smplayer is a Qt3/KDE/Qt4 GUI to mplayer
<jagcorvair> mplayer failed
<stdin> mplayer should have posted a (rather verbose) error message, pastebin it
<jagcorvair> KMPlayer states: Player xine not running
<[ka]killer> humm
<[ka]killer> you may be having the same problem i had eariler
<[ka]killer> join #xine for help with xine isues
<[ka]killer> they helped me out alot
<vzduch> jagcorvair: you have it set to use the Xine backend.. set it to use the MPlayer backend
<jagcorvair> vzduch: Set which? How?
<vzduch> KMPlayer
<[ka]killer> i just use kaffeine
<jagcorvair> On my computer, I use kaffeine without a problem. This is my friend's computer and it's a pain.
<[ka]killer> has he tried VLC?
<[ka]killer> sorry if this has already been asked, i r slowpoke
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: Thanks for the kioslaves tip, lots of urls there :)
<Dr_willis> Yep - it pays to explore the Help docs. :)
<ardchoille> Indeed
<Autoscum> hey, guys, i installed a package called "crystalspace" it's a 3d game development kit
<Dr_willis> theres some FUSE addons that let you access the kioslaves stuff as if they were directories i hear also.
<Autoscum> but i cant find it in the menu
<Dr_willis> but ive never tried it.
<Autoscum> where can i run it from? :/
<Dr_willis> !info crystalspace
<ubotu> crystalspace: Multiplatform 3D Game Development Kit. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 38139 kB, installed size 94956 kB
<Dr_willis> Autoscum,  it may not be a actual runable game.
<Autoscum> it's a game development kit...
<Autoscum> li:P
<Dr_willis> check out apt:/  in konqueror to see what files it installed and check its docs.
<Autoscum> ignore the li..
<jagcorvair> [ka]killer: VLC won't work
<[ka]killer> o
<[ka]killer> dam
<Dr_willis> or is it apt:\
<[ka]killer> when xine gave me isues mplayer and vlc were the only 2 that worked
<vzduch> good night folks .)
<vzduch> :)
<jagcorvair> vzduch: How do I change the engine?
<jagcorvair> To KMPlayer
<vzduch> hmm.. I don't have KMPlayer installed here.. can't tell out of my head :(
<vzduch> anyway, I'm off for tonight
<Autoscum> whatever, i'm off too
<Autoscum> it's 5 AM almost
<Autoscum> so.. 'night all :D
<jagcorvair> How do I change the engine to Kmplayer?
<[ka]killer> settings?
<jagcorvair> [ka]killer: Ok. I have a tab for xine and mplayer
<jagcorvair> None of which state which I want for default
<[ka]killer> ok.... no clue then
<jagcorvair> Is there a way to change it on Kaffeine?
<[ka]killer> ive used mplayer, vlc and kaffeine
<[ka]killer> kaffeine can use gstreamer
<[ka]killer> i dont know how it works but ive seen the plugin
<biovore> depends kmplayer was designed orgional for mplayer.. xine was a easy add on they added..
<jagcorvair> :(
<jagcorvair> kak[ZzZ]: Thanks
<jagcorvair> I just want to have Kaffeine working to play DVDs
<biovore> jagcorvair: need dvd decss
<biovore> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jagcorvair> I have those.
<jagcorvair> biovore: I'm almost at the end of this.
<biovore> I use xine or mplayer for dvd's here..
<jagcorvair> I use Kaffeine on my desktop
<jagcorvair> I copied all of my packages to this computer
<jagcorvair> Everything should be identical
<jagcorvair> Right?
<biovore> maybe..
<mrtimbo> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<flake> has the samba repo been fixed yet
<stdin> flake: should be, worked here
<flake> thanks, was offline for a couple of days
<flake> it was
<jagcorvair> biovore: in kaffeine, should I have dvd.device (device used for DVD playback) pointed to /dev/dvd or /dev/scd1?
<biovore> I think /dev/dvd is a symlink to your dvd device..
<biovore> use your actual device.. can't fail.. (if you have the correct permissions)
<biovore> If you use a command line program like mplayer, if you don't have decss, it will complain alot and you get blocky video with green in it.
<jagcorvair> biovore: if you have the correct permissions? How do I check on that?
<bobleny> Is there a way to reset Konqueror's file association settings?
<jagcorvair> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<jagcorvair> bobleny: That's for you
<jagcorvair> !dolphin | bobleny
<ubotu> bobleny: please see above
<bobleny> I have dolphin....
<bobleny> I hate it...
<stdin> read the info then
<jagcorvair> bobleny: Follow the instructions from ubotu
<hero> for some reason, when i try to configure the screensaver, the list is empty.  anyone know if that's a bug or not?
<bobleny> Thats great and all, but I need to reset the image file associations....
 * genii sips a coffee
<hero> yeah, so if i go to the screensaver settings (using gutsy), the screensaver list is empty
<hero> n/m
<hero> guess you have to be root
<hero> or not?
<hero> hm
<hero> i tried to change the screensaver using kdesu kcontrol
<hero> doesn't affect anything though
<SudoKing> How do I set the screen resolution?
<hero> guess no one cares :~(
<alfonso> hello! i just bought a dell inspiron 1420 and it came with vista (i had no choice), i formatted the hd and installed kubuntu gusty
<hagabaka> hero: you don't need to use kdesu for changing screen saver
<hero> hagabaka: well, if i just run the kcontrol for it, i have no list of screen savers.  if i run it kdesu i have the list. but changing it doesn't do anything
<hero> so i'm not sure if it's a gutsy bug or not
<ardchoille> hero: Knowing this channel, it isn't that no one cares, more likely no one has ever seen that problem and knows how to fix it.
<hero> ardchoille: yeah, i know. sorry for whining
<alfonso> two things are still not working, the webcam is still not working
<hero> it's just weird
<alfonso> its a mounted webcam
<hero> i tried to reinstall the screen saver packages, but it makes no difference
<ardchoille> hero: Wait, there are no scr's in the list when you view it as user but when you view it as root, they are there?
<hero> yep
<hero> weird, eh?
<ardchoille> hero: Been playing with permissions on system files/folders?
<hero> nope
<ardchoille> Wel it sounds like the read perms on the scr's have changed
<hero> where are they located usually?
<ardchoille> mine are in /usr/lib/xscreensaver
<hero> k
<ardchoille> Not sure if yours will be there too
<SudoKing> how do I set the screen resolution?
<hero> ardchoille: in that list, all entries have read permissions
<hero> for example:  -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   43508 2007-06-11 18:01 penrose
<ardchoille> SudoKing: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<SudoKing> thanks
<alfonso> how do i enable a fixed webcam on a dell inspiron 1420?
<ardchoille> hero: It was just a guess
<hero> yeah, it doesn't make any sense
<ardchoille> hero: Yeah, it's weird
<hero> maybe i should purge all the screen saver packages? and then reinstall?
<ardchoille> You could try that
<hero> alright
<Dr_willis> could try making a new user - see if they have the proper settings.
<wolf8> morning
<hero> yea, i guess
<hero> well purging them doesn't make any difference
<hero> kdescreensaver relies on xscreensaver, though, right?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. My server just crashed.. ssh sessionis locked up.. other remote programs locked up..
<Dr_willis> Bummber
<Dr_willis> wonder what did that. :(  Now i have to walk all the way downstairs to reset it. :P
<hagabaka> is the compiz and compiz-kde packages for "Compiz-Fusion"?
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: yeah.. walking.. bummer :P
<Dr_willis> hagabaka,  yes  compiz in kubuntu/ubuntu is compiz-fusion
<hagabaka> ok
<vasilisa> why wont gparted finish scanning my devices??
<Dr_willis> brb.. got to walk all the way downstairs! :) heh .
<sFEARs> hello
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: Why don't you just ssh.. oh wait
<SudoKing> Is there a way for me to set the resolution to higher than 1024x768?
<ardchoille> SudoKing: That command I gave you should have allowed you to do that
<SudoKing> I tried..but the screen stayed the same..
<SudoKing> after I changed it
<ardchoille> SudoKing: Did you restart xorg?
<SudoKing> no how do I do that?
<ardchoille> save all your work, then do: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<ardchoille> SudoKing: That command wil restar x but kde will exit in the process
<hero> i've never been able to get kdm to work
<hero> i have to use gdm for some reason because everytime i use kdm, it always logs in to like an empty session
<sFEARs> if i compile a driver under one kernel, will it work with a different version of the same kernel.. example 2.6.20-15 and 2.6.20-16
<sFEARs> or i guess i should say should it work?
<ardchoille> sFEARs: Would this be an nvidia driver?
<sFEARs> no.. actually a driver to get some special keys to work on my laptop keyboard
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<hero> weird
<sFEARs> my internal wireless needs to be turned on by a special key, and i can't seem to get header files for my low latency kernal to comiple the driver i found for it
<hero> apparently kubuntu-desktop was never installed?
<ardchoille> hero: That's odd. Did you initially install gnome and then kde?
<sFEARs> i sucessfully compiled it and i have the binary file.. but i'm kinda n00b and i'm not sure what to do with the binary file
<hero> ardchoille: back in the day, yeah
<hero> i used an ubuntu livecd to install initially, then switched to feisty
<ardchoille> hero: It may be that you install kde instead of kubuntu-desktop
<hero> then upgraded to gutsy
<sFEARs> or if it is even configured to work with my -16 kernel since it was compiled on the -15 kernel
<hero> ardchoille: ?
<sFEARs> any ideas?
<sFEARs> i don't even know what the hell a kernel is.. but i've managed to get a couple things working so far
<ardchoille> hero: That's one of the reasons I do't do upgrades, it just isn't as clean as a fresh install.
<hero> yeah
<hero> i could use a fresh instal
<hero> but i don't want to back up everything
<hero> and i'm hoping downloading kubuntu-desktop won't break the system
<hero> esp since it's getting linux-headers and such
<hero> maybe it will get the boot splash to work, though
<sFEARs> i can't get my boot splash to work either
<sFEARs> i think it has something to do with the size of the mbr or something
<hero> yeah, gutsy's is broken
<Tm_T> erm
<hero> i'm sure there's a fix, but i've been too lazy to do anything about it
<sFEARs> something about needing to be 1k and actually being 4k or something
<hero> i still can't figure out how to disable the bell in xchat
<hero> pisses me off
<sFEARs> what the bell?
<sFEARs> what's*
<hero> it's a *ding* sound
<hero> or a *beep* sound
<sFEARs> system sounds?
<ardchoille> hero: Does xchat have a menu item to edit "notifications"?
<hero> dunno
<sFEARs> xchat/settings/prefs/sounds
<ardchoille> That would take care of the bell I would think
<sFEARs> it's in there
<sFEARs> more specific... xchat/settings/prefs/chatting/sounds
<hero> it has a sounds menu, but "beep" has no entry
<ubuntu> hi
<jasonago> anyone has experience installing xampp in kubuntu? Are there any "one-shot" installer for lamp?
<sFEARs> go thru and play each sound untill you find the one you don't like and turn it off
<vasilisa> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ubuntu> i need help
<jasonago> ubuntu: Just ask....
<sFEARs> way to state the obvious ubuntu
<hero> sFEARs: they're all turned off
<ubuntu> how do i keep windows while installing Ubuntu?
<sFEARs> then it's not xchat causing the bell?
<jasonago> ubuntu: create a seperate partition in your harddrive...one for linux, one for windows...
<sFEARs> if your using the live cd ubuntu it will prompt you to resize the partition manually.. resize leaving windows on one part and install linux on the addition partition and it will give you a dual boot system
<daffytheduck> hi ive got a problem with my internett after about an hour or so It drops out and i have to open up the network config and refresh the connection can anyone help thnx
<sFEARs> once you have linux installed you may need to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file, but it's fairly easy and usually doesn't need done
<hero> xchat is the only program that has a bell, though
<hero> if i do a backspace in a terminal, i get a visible bell - which is good
<sFEARs> if it's a sound xchat is sending i would imagine it would have to be in the xchat sounds prefs
<hero> but it's not
<hero> all the sound entries are empty
<sFEARs> try changing the sound files directory
<daffytheduck> hi ive got a problem with my internett after about an hour or so It drops out and i have to open up the network config and refresh the connection can anyone help thnx
<hero> yeah, changing the beep to another sound makes no difference
<sFEARs> does anyone know the /server command flag to connect to a separte network
<Stingball> Since I upgraded to Gutsey I seem to have taked a 40% hit in proformance can I get some help finding out why?
<sFEARs> i used to use /server -m... but that doesn't seem to work anymore
<sFEARs> what did you upgrade from Stingball?
<Stingball> Now ever windoze si faster
<Stingball> Fesity
<sFEARs> windows has always been faster for me
<Stingball> my feistry was faster
<sFEARs> is everything slower... or just boot, just opening apps?
<Stingball> everything
<sFEARs> mabey use a different kernel?
<Stingball> there used to be IDE dma settings cant find them
<wols> Stingball: hdparm
<Stingball> I dont know I have upgraded other machines
<wols> also dmeg|grep bm
<wols> sFEARs: depends on the irc client. mine uses /connect
<Stingball> wols: thanks
<sFEARs> connect by itslef for a separte network connection?
<mot_> stupid question: how do you install a .deb by hand?
<mot_> (sorry, used to rpm-based systems)
<sFEARs> "/connect irc.whatever.com"?
<mot_> sFEARs, some clients use "/server irc.whatever.com"
<wols> mot_: dpkg
<mot_> .whois sFEARs
<sFEARs> well if i use the /server command it disconnects my current server and connects
<Stingball> wols: whats the best setting for hdpram
<mot_> sFEARs, in xchat, hit CTRL + N (to open a new tab in xchat) and then type: /server irc.whatever.net
<sFEARs> i used to the /server -m and the -m flag connected to separate
<wols> Stingball: does not exist
<mot_> hit ctrl + n to open a new tab in xchat
<mot_> then do it.
<mot_> sorry
<mot_> ctrl + t
<sFEARs> that would work but i'd rather do it directally from the command line
<Stingball> wols: dmeg not found
<wols> dmesg
<sFEARs> xchat/settings/prefs/chatting/alerts.. uncheck all make a beep sound on
<sFEARs> that sould take care of your bell issue
<Stingball> wols:
<Stingball>    69.722139] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8816200 ctl 0xf8816238 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 17
<Stingball> [   69.722143] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8816280 ctl 0xf88162b8 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 17
<Stingball> [   69.722145] ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8816300 ctl 0xf8816338 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 17
<Stingball> [   70.502490] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0001e800 ctl 0x0001e402 bmdma 0x0001d400 irq 19
<Stingball> [   70.502493] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0001e000 ctl 0x0001d802 bmdma 0x0001d408 irq 19
<Stingball> [   95.043118] /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed
<Stingball> [33003.584000] /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed
<coreymon77> !paste | Stingball
<ubotu> Stingball: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sFEARs> try booting up with a different kernel & see what happens
<Stingball> got the message
<hero> yeah, still empty screensaver list.
<hero> hrm
<Stingball> hero: apt-get install xscreensavee
<Stingball> hero: apt-get install xscreensaver sorry
<hero> it's installed already
<sFEARs> is the xscreensaver separate from the standard screen savers?.. i have two separate screen savers on another computer.. black screen w/ a big x that floats around.. i can't figure out how to turn it off
<Stingball> sFEARs: I belive they are both listed in the gui
<hero> i'm reading from this:  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+question/5488
<sFEARs> i guess it's something different then.. you can't load 2 screen savers from the gui can you?
<Stingball> nope
<wols> !Stanton John Connolly - [Charlie Parker 01] - Every Dead Thing (com v4.0) [html, jpg].rar
<bobito> hey, can anyone help me out?
<bobito> ...silence......
<wols> bobito: sure. google for "smart questions"
<bobito> thanks wols
<wols> alternatively workaround.org has a "how to get help on irc". sorely recommendede
<bobito> simple, claim i'm getting sick of linux users who don't help, and bitch about how much better windows was?
<sFEARs> i would try the create a new user account.. log in..  and see if you have any screen savers
<hero> i'm sure that will work
<hero> i think it has something to do with xgl shit
<hero> er, stuff
<sFEARs> you mean how much better windows is?
<sFEARs> you say was like it went somewhere.
<bobito> not on my computer anymore, so relatively speaking, yea
<bobito> it went away
<sFEARs> IC
<sFEARs> linux is absolutely a pain in the ass
<bobito> i used to love it, just haven'y had time to play around since i got to college
<sFEARs> yeah.. takes time
<bobito> just installed gusty, wondering why adept won't show me any packages that aren't already installed
<wols> bobito: that claim is an easy way to /ignore and depending on a ops mood, ban
<hero> the screen saver list populates if i run kcontrol with root permissions
<hero> but not if i do it myself
<hero> and changing it with root permissions doesn't have any effect
<wols> bobito: pastebin your sources.list
<bobito> it was a bad attempt at a joke wols, sorry
<bobito> normal sources.list document, except for the bottom few lines, claimes installer commented out some gutsy security pages
<sFEARs> where can i change my user name in xchat
<sFEARs> can't connect to a server becuase of an invalid user name but i can't find where to change it.. i remember setting it when i first opened
<hero> try #xchat
<sFEARs> thanks
<hero> so is there a directory i can delete that lists the screensavers?
<hero> that will repopulate or something?
<bobito> wols?
<wols> bobito: either you do what I ask you to do or I can't/won't help you
<bobito> what exactly is pastebin then?
<bobito> sorry
<wols> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bobito> okay, did it
<bobito> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44976/
<bobito> thanks
<hero> even if i can login as another user and there is a list, that doesn't tell me how to get the list to populate in my user
<hero> bleh
<sFEARs> found it under network list
<bobito> !paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44976/
<hero> damn it.  all i want to do is change the screen saver! i've tried everything and STILL NO LIST!
<hero> and i wonder why even in the bug listings there is no real fix for it
<hero> i can't believe no one else has had this problem
<wols> bobito: everything except your install cdrom is commented out. of course there are no packages
<hero> i wish i had never upgraded to gutsy
<sFEARs> hero.. have you logged in as a new user?
<hero> what a worthless release
<bobito> yea, i just realized that
<sFEARs> might fix you right up
<bobito> are all of them supposed to be uncommented
<bobito> or only some of them?
<hero> what makes you think that will make any difference?
<wols> pretty much
<hero> the screen saver list works with another user.  i want it to work with MY user.
<bobito> so I should just go through deleting the lines "line commented out by...
<bobito> and getting rid of the # in front of all the URL ones
<wols> you should go and delete the # in from of deb* lines too
<bobito> what are those?
<wols> those are youre repositories you want
<bobito> now, for hopefully my last stupid question, It won't let me delete anything, do I need to log in as root/admin or something?
<wols> to edit that file? yes
<bobito> how?
<wols> become root, or start your editor as root
<bobito> sudo su
<bobito> still says permission denied
<bobito> ya know what, this I can probably find online
<bobito> thanks for all the help wols
<wols> sudo bash
<wols> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<bobito> did it, it worked.  what is nano?
<wols> an editor
<ectospasm> nano sucsk, vim for the win!
<LinuxKeitaro> hello
<LinuxKeitaro> why does kubuntu 7.10 not have some way to add printers?
<vasilisa>  ~help~ :  I just reinstalled everything on this SATA, and im having a major partition crisis. My data partition (seperate from system) is 170 gigs. 110 gigs are in use... and 6 gigs are free? Thats not all. Gparted and parted in general freeze on startup. And what is this:::  Invalid argument while trying to resize /dev/sda1
<LinuxKeitaro> I figured it out, it's just in a different place than I expected
<hero> where does kcontrol store per-user prefs?
<wols> all user data is in ~
<maduser> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<hero> wols: THANKS! I DIDN'T KNOW THAT!
 * hero shakes his head
<wols> good atitude. great way to entice people
<hero> great way to answer a question
<mot_> any reason that by default all of my fonts in kde (specifically firefox) look huge?
<maduser> your fonts could be other then Sans Serif 9
<leafw> what's up with feisty's "not authenticated" samba upgrade packages?
<leafw> is that a known issue ?
<scienceboy> for some reason, my comp won't update. if i try, it says some other application is using it, and then it crashes, and i get the following message
<scienceboy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<scienceboy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44978/
<wols> astro76: use aptitude
<wols> scienceboy: ^^
<scienceboy> astro76: k
<wols> the astro76 was a typo
<scienceboy> oh
<scienceboy> lol
<hero> so yeah.  what program acutally runs when you "lock desktop"?
<scienceboy> um, wats aptitude?
<wols> scienceboy: a program
<scienceboy> wols: k
<scienceboy> wols: where can i get it
<wols> you already have it
<scienceboy> wols: you mean adept update manager?
<wols> no
<scienceboy> i don't see it under system
<scienceboy> or utilities
<wols> it'S not there
<scienceboy> where is it
<wols>  /usr/bin/aptitude
<scienceboy> i put that into konquerer and it asked me if i wanted to run it but nothings happening after i hit yes
<caslpik> hello, anybody can help me?
<wols> scienceboy: open an xterm, run it
<caslpik> I need run Photoshop CS
<scienceboy> wats xterm? consol?
<wols> any terminal
<maduser> !xterm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xterm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scienceboy> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<maduser> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<scienceboy> it told me  to do dpkg blah blah blah, so i did that and its running. told me to do some sort of developer's package thing, so i'm doin ghtat also. thanks for the help
<scienceboy> :)
<scienceboy> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<scienceboy> !desktop environment
<vbgunz> amarok is refusing to start. anyone know how to fix this?
<vbgunz> just trying to launch iot from command line to see if I could get any feedback I get this: Amarok: [Loader] Amarok is taking a long time to load! Perhaps something has gone wrong?
<hydrogen> yes, the gutsy upgrade likes to break Amarok kind of regularly
<scienceboy> [01:09] <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vbgunz> hydrogen: :(
<hydrogen> try moving ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/ ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc out of the way
<vbgunz> my amarok is busted :(
<vbgunz> ok
<hydrogen> or delete them if you don't care that much about your collection statistics
<scienceboy> yeah, one time it only accepted input into amarok - if i hit anything, it would interpritit it as an error
<scienceboy> why don't you try restarting your comp? that might help
<vbgunz> heh, I'd use Windows if restarting meant the solution ;)
<justin___> hey
<vbgunz> hydrogen: hmm. I did exactly as you said. now when I start amarok. I can see a blank placeholder for it in the system tray... but it appears it still doesn't load :(
<hydrogen> try killall amarokapp
<hydrogen> then again
<vbgunz> hydrogen: heh, I did, even apt-get install --resintall
<vbgunz> I'll try again, one sec
<justin___> hey all
<justin___> Im new to this linux chat
<vbgunz> arrgggh... amarok is busted :(
<oriongaby> hello
<vbgunz> hydrogen: amarok is problematic on GUtsy huh?
<justin___> can anyone tell me why some linux OSs still use command line part of the time for install and etc?
<NickPresta> Any way to resolve the problem of log_daemon_msg not being found?
<justin___> orion
<vbgunz> hydrogen: figured it out
<justin___> is anyone going to answer me?
<NickPresta> ah nevermind. I solved my own problem. I'll just use echo -n instead of sourcing /lib/lsb/init-functions.
<vbgunz> something about another account having mount dialogs open messed up the amarok and kaffeine... the only difference between those 2 is amarok wouldn't show up and kaffeine would... kaffeine would freeze though if I tried to play someting
<vbgunz> nevermind... amarok is still busted... it shows up but won't play... it now freezes... kaffeine plays it now.... damn...
<vbgunz> forget it, amarok and kaffeine is busted... wow. I am burnt beyond compare
<vbgunz> heh forget it. amarok is on crack along with the rest of ebverything else
<Daisuke_Laptop> justin___: because different distros target different crowds
<Tm_T> justin___: something wrong with commandline?
 * genii sips apple juice
<genii> Anyone alive?
<genii> I'd like some recommendation for knetwork manager replacement
<pacman> what do I need to download to extract rar files
<ardchoille> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<MilitantPotato> What program should I use to make a backup of a DVD movie that will fit on a 4.7gb disc?
<ardchoille> k9copy
<MilitantPotato> thank you :)
<ardchoille> yw
<MilitantPotato> is getting gutsy proposed updates risky?
<ardchoille> That word "proposed" keeps me away from it
<MilitantPotato> same here, but i've learned assuming anything in linux is a bad idea
<NickPresta> where are gutsy proposed updates?
<MilitantPotato> pre-release
<NickPresta> ah
<ardchoille> I got burned by backports once too, I don't use them anymore either.
<MilitantPotato> yea I'm not even going to mess with the backports
<ardchoille> My sources.list is 6 lines
<NickPresta> I have ~10 in my sources.list
<user__> ы
<bobrzloy> hi all
<mot_> what's the package name for glib?
<wols> libglib propably
<NickPresta> libglib2.0-0, IIRC
<ardchoille> I have lines in my sources.list file that begin with "deb-src", do I even need those?
<mot_> yes
<NickPresta> only if you want to ever download the source instead of the binaries
<NickPresta> I add those lines on a need-to-have basis
<ardchoille> Ah, then my sources.list file is only threelines
<NickPresta> lol
<ardchoille> http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/?show=m3343596a
<NickPresta> Ah. so you have a fairly safe sources.list
<NickPresta> can you pastebin `apt-cache stats`?
<ardchoille> Probably one reason I've never had any problems with *buntu
<ardchoille> http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/?show=m4cbf9341
<NickPresta> strange
<ardchoille> NickPresta: IS that good?
<NickPresta> you have the same number of packages that I have but I have more repos in my sources.list
<NickPresta> actually, i only have a couple more repos and they're small. I suppose it makes sense
<ardchoille> Well, I need this box to be as stable as possible so I don't install anything outside of the official repos
<ardchoille> Is it possible to change the text that's in the titlebar of konsole?
<NickPresta> I know you can use escape sequences to do it (I've done it with C++)
<reldruh> hello. I just did a fresh reinstall of Kubuntu from discs sent to me by shipit and now whenever I try and install a package, I get the error message that the changes could not be commited, possibly because of an error downloading the packages or because the commit would break packages. This happens from the adept updater. Does anybody know the cause and or a solution?
<ardchoille> reldruh: Well, the first thing I would do is..
<ardchoille> make sure the sources are updated: sudo apt-get update
<ardchoille> then try updating: sudo apt-get upgrade
<MilitantPotato> where are the k9copy config files located?
<ardchoille> and see if the error is still there
<ardchoille> MilitantPotato: ~/.kde/share/config
<MilitantPotato> reldruh: I was getting that error because of the samba bug
<ardchoille> There are two of them: k9copy and k9copyrc
<reldruh> ardchoille: still there :-(
<reldruh> MilitantPotato: a samba bug?
<MilitantPotato> !sambabug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sambabug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MilitantPotato> must be gone :P
<NickPresta> MilitantPotato, it was fixed today
<ardchoille> I was told that the samba bug has been fixed
<reldruh> it's odd, adept says the packages are installed, even after giving me the error
<reldruh> and I checked to see if the files were there and they are
<reldruh> could I just be getting the message but the packages are still being installed? And would I be affected by the samba bug if I'm not using samba at all? This is a fresh install, I haven't done anything but try the adept updater
<ardchoille> My adept notifier is running, has been running all day. But it doesn't pop up in the tray until I do sudo apt-get update. Why?
<MilitantPotato> ardchoille: what was the command you used to find those files?
<ardchoille> MilitantPotato: (in $HOME) ls .kde/share/config | grep k9copy
<ardchoille> MilitantPotato: sorry, ls .kde/share/config | grep 9
<ardchoille> I can't believe how quiet this channel is
 * NickPresta makes noise :)
<ardchoille> hehe
 * Daisuke_Ido is too busy enjoying the soothing sounds of Sun Kil Moon
<ardchoille> How do I configure adept updater?
<ardchoille> It doesn't popup in the tray until after I do "sudo apt-get update"
<ComPro> hey, i'm trying to get dual head working. i almost have it, but the monitors are reversed. i cant swap the cables because i'm dual booting and windows reads it the other way. editing xorg.conf has led me nowhere. i can't seem to make the lefthand monitor the primary display.
<tuco_> Hi all. Since upgrading to Gutsy my laptop won't turn off automatically, I have to press the rest button for a couple of seconds each time I want to turn the laptop off.
<Chris> almost, but not quite
<ardchoille> Ah, well, two people
<_Angelus_> guys, i made a fresh kubuntu install and when i try to run wine the first time my pc is crashing, any help?
<jdlizard> can anyone help with a ndiswrapper problem
<GrahamA> jdlizard: Yes... yes I can...
<[ifr0g]> no i can...
<jdlizard> ok i upgraded to gusty now ndiswrapper makes my system lock up
<jdlizard> never did in feisty
<GrahamA> jdlizard: Be specific
<GrahamA> Locks up when what happens?
<jdlizard> modprobe but maybe 30 seconds after that
<GrahamA> In adept, purge the packages and reinstall them.
<jdlizard> i have done this
<jdlizard> and i installed also from source
<jdlizard> didnt work either
<jdlizard> i have feisty on another partition and it runs fine
<jdlizard> im thinking maybe something to do with the kernel change
<jdlizard> so what do ya think
<TAndy> Hi everybody. Suppose two installations, the old, used,  "A" and the fresh "B", on two partitions. Is there any way to get all what has been installed on A to automatically installed (via the package-manager) on B?
<ardchoille> TAndy: I've never tried it but others have said this works:
<ardchoille> TAndy: (get the package list) dpkg --get-selections > packagelist.txt
<ardchoille> TAndy: (install them on the other box) sudo dpkg --set-selections << packagelist.txt && sudo apt-get install
<ardchoille> TAndy: You should look those up in the man pages to make sure they are correct as I have never performed those commands, but it sounds like it would work.
<TAndy> ardchoille: Wow! I'll mumble on it instantly. Thanks!
<ardchoille> TAndy: Or you can make a disk image of box "A" and install that image on box "B" like I do. I use that method to make all 11 computers here identical.
<ardchoille> TAndy: You can use System Rescue CD for that (it has PartImage on it)
<ardchoille> !sysresccd
<ubotu> SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<ardchoille> Making and restoring a disk image is much faster than installing packages via the package manager
<TAndy> ardchoille:The prerequisite is to have, finally, a clean reinstallation without "dust", so the first solution seems exactly to be what I'm searching for.
<ardchoille> Ah, ok. Yeah, doesn't bring over the "cruft"
<ardchoille>  
<ardchoille>  
<ardchoille>  
<ardchoille>  
<ardchoille>  
<ardchoille>  
<ardchoille>  
<ardchoille>  
<ardchoille> (ninja figlet)
 * ardchoille giggles
<ardchoille> Oops, wrong channel.. sorry about that
<MaTiAz> lol
<niles> hi
<ardchoille> hi niles
<cap601> I'm trying to empty my deleted items but I don't have permission to delete some of the files.  How can I give myself them?
<TimS> cap601: You have to be sudo to do it on the comand line or open the folder as root
<TimS> You in dolphin?
<cap601> Yes
<TimS> Click open as root on the right hand side
<Ace2016> Anyone here tried the ratpoison desktop environment?
<TimS> Never heard of it :P
<Ace2016> neither have i, i just found a link to it, and i'm wondering if anyone uses it
<Ace2016> i want a good screenshot of it
<Ace2016> http://www.nongnu.org/ratpoison/
<ardchoille> Ace2016: iirc, ratpoison is a window manager, not a full desktop
<Ace2016> they have 2 screenshots, not that helpful
<cap601> @TimS - I've done that but the folder isn't there
<Ace2016> oh
<Ace2016> is it just me or do you only need like xserver, kwin and konsole to run apps?
<TimS> cap601: It should be, are you in the same folder, and if its not there, maybe you deleted it :P
<Ace2016> kwin to window manage and konsole to lauch apps and look at the output
<MilitantPotato> whats the default DVD size setting in k9copy?
<cap601> It's not there
<jpatrick> Ace2016: by the looks of them I'm sticking with KDE
<cap601> Root probably has its own deleted items folder
<TimS> Ace2016: Yes, sort of, many apps would have wider depenancies though
<ardchoille> Ace2016: You don't even need xserver, some live cd's use kernel framebuffering and apps compiled against libsvga
<cap601> I've just run sudo dolphin which did work
<Ace2016> wow, thats slow isn't it? i just can't figure something like a web browser doing that
<cap601> Thanks anyway
<ardchoille> Ace2016: If you want a light but fast window manager that has menu capability, try out fluxbox
<TimS> fluxbox is nice
<TimS> As is XFCE, thats fairly light
<ardchoille> Yeah
<TimS> Or go for CDE :P retro :P
<Ace2016> i'm proably going to try the one with the nicest screenshots first
<TimS> lol
<TimS> Kde :P
<ardchoille> TimS: How would I get CDE in kubuntu? I thought that was proprietary (Solaris)
<TimS> Hey WaltzingAlong
<Ace2016> yea i run kde now
<TimS> ardchoille: I think your right, but I have seen it done.
<WaltzingAlong> TimS: greetings
<Ace2016> ardchoille: is CDE open source?
<TimS> It was most likely hacked, and I dont like it much anyway. Its not all solaris, is it? AIX uses CDE
<ardchoille> Ace2016: I don't think so
<ardchoille> TimS: Ah, good point
<TimS> ardchoille: Solaris is moving/has moved to GNOME, by the way.
<ardchoille> lol, says a lot about the usability of CDE
<TimS> ardchoille: You can download linux binarys, but it comes at a price :P
<TimS> Its old, it was good at the time, not any more
<Ace2016> grrr, i hate gnome, why is it spreading, oh for the love of god someone stop it spreading, kde4 where are youuuu????
<TimS> Plasmoids =o
<TimS> They eat gnomes
<Ace2016> i just hope the basic version is light and fast and featureless enough for gnome users to jump shipt to kde
<ardchoille> You can bet the gnome devs are keeping tabs on kde4
<TimS> It wont be, its looking fast, but light would be a strech, I dont see it as a problem, but its binarlies are a little bigger than KDE3
<Ace2016> we just need something that loads to the desktop as fast as possible, thats what people think of as speed
<TimS> Yeah
<Ace2016> oh and easier themes and stuff are great
<TimS> Well, plasmoids are widgets so themes should be easier and theres plenty of eye candy when you first start up
<TimS> But Kubuntu wont go KDE4 for another 12 months
<TimS> Anyone know if theres a non-webpage strigi
<WaltzingAlong> TimS: there is the applet
<Ace2016> oh well yay for debian sid
<TimS> applet?
<ardchoille> TimS: Thee is a strigi applet you can add to kicker
<TimS> Yes, but it still returns results in a webpage
<ardchoille> Ah, ok. I haven't used strigi, can't get it to work
<TimS> Nah, its not as complete as beagle is
<TimS> Right I gotta go out, Ill be back a bit later
<ardchoille> I dont think a web ui was the best choice
<TimS> I agree
<JohnFlux> something keeps adding  127.0.0.1  to /etc/resolv.conf
<JohnFlux> any ideas what?
<JohnFlux> every 30 mins or so I have to edit the file, and remove that line :)
<ardchoille> JohnFlux:  removing that line does nothing anyway without restarting the network
<JohnFlux> ardchoille: uh
<JohnFlux> ardchoille: it changes things immediately
<ardchoille> That's new
<Broken1> Hi - anyone had problems with the latest additions to update manager in feisty 7.04 not being able to get 3 updates - libsmbclient, samba-common and smbclient? I get error 404 file not found on them.
<JohnFlux> ardchoille: do:   ping google.com    and while it is running, modify /etc/resolv.conf   - and it will stop pinging immediately
<ardchoille> Broken1: That was a recent bug in samba, have you updated your sources and done sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Broken1> ardchoille. My bad. I will do that now.
<ardchoille> JohnFlux: Ok, well I haven't had to remove 127.0.0.1 from resolv.conf since Dapper, so..
<Broken1> ardchoille: Many thanks updates just installed from terminal perfectly!
<ardchoille> Broken1: yw :)
<llutz> JohnFlux: have an eye on avahi-daemon, maybe it changes your dns-settings
<JohnFlux> llutz: thanks
<korex> русский
<ardchoille> !ru | korex
<ubotu> korex: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<FabioBr> Hi, I want to install kubuntu on a machine with intel core 2 duo processor and 4gb ram. I need the version for 64 bits. The correct version is amd64 isnt it?
<llutz> FabioBr: you don't "need" 64bit, only if you have special needs on your PC. for 99% of users 32bit is ok on 64bit-mchines too
<backtick> hi all, what's the correct wireless encryption type in knetworkmanager for an ASCII key ? (that i set on the command line by using iwconfig eth1 key s:something) ?
<backtick> WEP 40/104-bit ASCII doesn't seem to work
<backtick> even if i limit my key size to 104 bits
<FabioBr> llutz: I need... 32 bits can't map 4gb ram
<waylandbill> anyone know if there is a guide for taking a kubuntu livecd and making a custom one that contains more software?
<WaltzingAlong> JohnFlux: or you could run bind9 locally?
<JohnFlux> WaltzingAlong: true.  killing avahi seems to be working so far
<JohnFlux> FabioBr: the amd64 version works yes
<JohnFlux> FabioBr: I used to have an amd64, and the replaced the motherboard +cpu for an intel one
<bobishh> какие библиотеки надо в вайн чтобы КС пошла ?
<FabioBr> JohnFlux: Thanks!!! Ill download! The name (amd64) is strange...
<JohnFlux> FabioBr: and the amd64 bit ubuntu install still just works
<bobishh>  sorry
<JohnFlux> FabioBr: yeah
<bobishh> wrong window =)
<JohnFlux> bobishh: russian?
<FabioBr> JohnFlux: Thanks... it was only to confirm!!!
<JohnFlux> FabioBr: intel basically licensed the amd64 bit instruction set from amd
<JohnFlux> doh
<bobishh> yes, russian, sorry again )
<stamen> hi
<stamen> did anybody use open office with enabled compiz
<stamen> because I have strange bug there
<stamen> I think
<_Angelus_> do you knowa a programe to see tv on the pc from the video/capture card?
<ardchoille> _Angelus_: mythtv
<hbl04028> hola, soy nuevo por aqui
<hbl04028> alguien me podria ayudar con el GRUB?
<ardchoille> !es | hbl04028
<ubotu> hbl04028: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<hbl04028> ok, muchisimas gracias, lo hare
<kdeuser^> hello
<simontrask> when i do a configure on programs i get following error:configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<simontrask> is there an easy howto on how to solve this one? im old slackware user recently installed kubuntu
<waylandbill> !b-e | simontrask
<ubotu> simontrask: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<waylandbill> !info build-essentials | simontrask
<simontrask> ubotu: ok thanks for the link :)
<ubotu> simontrask: Package build-essentials does not exist in gutsy
<waylandbill> oops.
<waylandbill> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<waylandbill> simontrask: ubotu is just a bot, but you are welcome. :-)
 * gukk_devel is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<simontrask> lol thanks to you too
<waylandbill> I used to use slack a long, long time ago myself.
<simontrask> waylandbill: build-essential was the package needed
<waylandbill> yup
<tuxwulf> No idea what I did to make my panel disappear... anyone ideas how to get it back...?
<waylandbill> tuxwulf: Alt-F2, kicker (if you are referring to the kicker panel)
<sarteck> Upgrading to Gutsy right now, seems stuck on file 442 of 873.  >.<
<debian> I need to play wav, mp3 and itunes, how?
<sarteck> debian, search for "Restricted Formats" at ubuntuforums.org.  It explains it in detail. :)\
<debian> I only need one program?
<emilsedgh> !mp3 | debian
<ubotu> debian: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Barbarello> Hi, everybody. I have a problem with installation of kubuntu. After last error the grub problem was fixed by windows fixmbr application. And after that i cant install kubuntu else. (
<RytmenPinnen> Hi, how do I uninstall an app that I've installed with a .run?
<emilsedgh> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<emilsedgh> !mbr | RytmenPinnen
<ubotu> RytmenPinnen: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<RytmenPinnen> :o what have grub to do with .run apps? :o and I havent installed windows
<WaltzingAlong> RytmenPinnen: it may have provided an uninstaller ... otherwise just delete the files it placed wherever
<tuxwulf> waylandbill: Eh m... Doesn't seem so... Seems my taskbar, with menu and buttons
<emilsedgh> aah, i mean Barbarello: ^
<Minnozz> Hi, does anybody know why radvd doesn't automagically start up?
<RytmenPinnen> aha ok, but isn't the install spread over many many places?
<waylandbill> tuxwulf: if it's the taskbar at the bottom of the screen, with the K menu and running applications and the clock, then that's kicker.
<WaltzingAlong> RytmenPinnen: hard to know exactly
<tuxwulf> waylandbill: Ah I see.....
<waylandbill> !info kicker
<ubotu> kicker: desktop panel for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 2030 kB, installed size 5876 kB
<tuxwulf> waylandbill: Yes, I got mine in the left hand side, but yes that is the one I mean
<tuxwulf> waylandbill: Thanks....! I got a step further....!
<RytmenPinnen> righty then, I havent installed the app yet, but some guy once told me that installing apps with .run files trashes my system
<sebbar> hi, I just did a clean install of gutsy on my laptop but media doesn't work (can't access cd drive nor mount usb hard drive) any idea why?
<sebbar> nevermind it seems to work now (at least the external hard drive...)
<sebbar> only problem now is the fan which is continuously spinning...
<thomax_> hi
<bachir> salut
<bachir> j'ai un probleme bizarre
<thomax_> how can I find out on which port sendmail is listening
<bachir> a chaque fois que j'appuie sur le bureau averc le boutton gauche
<bachir> la konsole s'affiche
<thomax_> nestat -a | grep mail gives me this
<thomax_> thomas@linuxbook:~$ netstat -a | grep mail
<thomax_> tcp6       0      0 ::ffff:192.168.1.:43520 gmail-smtp-in.l.go:smtp TIME_WAIT
<thomax_> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     341670   /var/run/sendmail/mta/smcontrol
<thomax_> thomas@linuxbook:~$
<jussio1> !fr | bachir
<ubotu> bachir: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bachir> ok thnks
<thomax_> how can I find out on which port sendmail is listening
<thomax_> ?
<bachir> but i can talk english too
<bachir> ;)
<bachir> i have a strange probleme
<[ifr0g]> Why doest cp or mv have no progress bar ?? is there an alternative that does ?
<bachir> every time i clic with the left button
<bachir> the terminal appeare
<thomax_> [ifr0g]: do mv -v /file /file
<thomax_> gives verbose output
<thomax_> so at least you can see whats been done
<nick_> I'm trying to open a self installing .bin file, so I type ./filename.bin and it says permission denied...how do I get around this?
<thomax_> nick_: chmod ugo+rwx ./filename.bin
<[ifr0g]> thomax_, Yes i use that.. but i would like a progress bar.. for large files
<_Angelus_>  i have a video recorder connected to my capture card , is there a way to see videos on my computer from the capture card?
<nick_> thomax_: Just returned me to the prompt without any output
<nick_> thomax_: and now it works...
<nick_> thomax_: One other quick question, what directory do applications typically get installed in?
<keno_> hello
<keno_> I've been installing kubuntu over the last few days.  I've managed to work through wireless networking and sound issues using the forums
<keno_> but I can't seem to fix my graphics problem
<keno_> is anyone here able to help me?  Many thanks...
<john-angel> what kinda of problems?
<keno_> The resolution is very poor.  When I try to change the settings it doesn't allow me to go higher than 800x600.  I have a unichrome pro onboard video ca
<john-angel> did you install ubuntu first or just k?
<keno_> just kubuntu, with windows xp as a dual boot
<TimS> !canonical
<ubotu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<TimS> !canonicalrepositories
<john-angel> go to kubuntu trouble shooting page on fire for you have to modify a file.
<waylandbill> keno_:
<waylandbill> keno_: which unichrome card?
<keno_> its the unichrome pro
<waylandbill> there's more than one of those... maybe pastebin the output of lspci.
<waylandbill> !paste | keno_
<ubotu> keno_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<keno_> I should mention that I am a complete newbie.  The terminal and the commands are a bit alien
<keno_> ok, here it is:
<keno_> VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev                        01)
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> i have an error when loading X on startup. It says the nvidia package is missing. How do i install it from console? apt-get what?
<pag> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx   probably
<lovre> sec, ill try
<keno_> waylandbill: may I PM you the details?
<waylandbill> keno_: there isn't much on the community docs about S3 cards. You may try google as a place to start.
<keno_> I've tried that without much success.  what about the 915resolution app?  Would that help at all?
<lovre> the problem occured when i installed nvidia-glx, and i suppose it owerwrited my configuration, so i uninstalled it later. ANd i couldnt boot then. Im restarting now to see
<lovre> it stops loading on this line: "Running local boot scrips (/etc/rc.local)" and it just stays there. ANy help?
<risto_> how to i can install docx support to open them in openofffice ?
<waylandbill> keno_: what driver is X currently using? vesa? pastebin output of: grep -C 5 Section..Device /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<keno_> waylandbill:  I've just found a page describing my exact problem.  Going to explore that and see where it takes me.  Thanks for your help!
<waylandbill> keno_: oh ok. good luck
 * gukk_devel-gone is back.
<lovre> can some1 help with this please?
<yotux> sorry missing your question
<yotux> lovre: what is the problem?
<lovre> failed to initialise nvidia kernel module..
<lovre> yotux: when i try to boot i get "Running local boot scrips (/etc/rc.local)" and it wont boot
<lovre> when i goto console and startx, i get "Failed to initialise nvidia kernel module"
<lovre> yotux, any idea?
<thomas_> hi
<thomas_> is there a way to do version upgrade in commandline?
<yotux> I don't have a fix to get the nvidia driver running for you
<yotux> I would say edit xorg.conf and set the driver to nv
<lovre> there are lots of stuff inside xorg.conf, what do i edit?
<yotux> let me pop mine open I have edited xorg in the past
<lovre> kk
<TimS> Is it right that 8.04 wont have a xorg.conf?
<wols> lovre: you don't edit it.
<wols> you run dpkg-reconfiguer xserver-xorg
<wols> thomas_: aptitude dist-upgrade for example
<lovre> wols : what does that do?
<thomas_> wols: can I manually unlock /var/lib/dpkg
<thomas_> some other process is using it but I cant find which
<wols> thomas_: ps aux |grep apt
<lovre> wols: when i do "dpkg-reconfiguer xserver-xorg" i get no such command
<thomas_> wols: that gives me aptitude, but when I do killall aptitude and do the grep again it's still there
<wols> thomas_: paste the aptitude line
<thomas_> wols
<thomas_> got it
<wols> lovre: dpkg-reconfigure
<wols> and you need to be root
<lovre> wols: restarting....
<Ayabara_> I have no sound on my HP Pavilion laptop. Any gurus about?
<lovre> wols: seems to be working now, thank you
<Ayabara_> anyone. I could really really use some help :-)
<gaero> hy there
<illuminatus23> hmm...
<gaero> i have a matrox G550 graphic card but the driver mga doesn't work somebody had the same trouble and solved it ?
<illuminatus23> tpye "alsamixer" on a console
<Ayabara_> illuminatus23: done
<Ayabara_> It says I have HDA Intel, Realtek ID 268, and shows master and pcm levels that are the same as the ones in the volume control applet
<illuminatus23> ok, do a "sudo apt-get install sox"
<illuminatus23> and the ngo to a dir with some music or whatever in it and type "play somewhat.mp3"
<fernando_> I need to know if my ati drivers are the version 8.42.3.. how can I get to know that???
<illuminatus23> try " dpkg -l ati* "
<illuminatus23> or if you mean the proprietary one called "fglrx" trx "dpkg -l fglrx*"
<grul> hattar
<hdevalence> if the kde4b4 is delayed due to archive issues, do we have any idea when these issues will be resolved?
<sebastian^> hello folks :)
<walter> hi
<walter> does anybody know if ipod classic works on kubuntu 7.10?
<walter> nobody?
<walter> please tell me!
<pag> walter, I don't know which one of them is 'classic' but most of them should work afaik
<walter> ipod classic is the 6th generation ipod
<sebastian^> yes why not :)
<krughanh> does any know if there is a freeware php debugger with single step that i can get for kubuntu ?
<krughanh> please
<walter> pag, sebastian^ thank you for answering me
<krughanh> are there any users here using a debugger with single step ?
<Ayabara> I`m having sound problems on a HP Pavilion dv9525. No sound when I use the live cd, and no sound on my installed ubuntu.
<krughanh> i guess not then
<walter> bye bye
<Bondi007> the internet is really slow in j#kubuntu but not in windows
<Bondi007> any ideas why this is appening
<Bondi007> can anybody help me
<Bondi007> my internet is slow on kubuntu but not in windows
<Schuenemann> how can I know if a video capture card would work in kubuntu?
<Bondi007> find out on the kubuntu wiki, shoulkd tell u
<milfhunter> hello all
<sebastian^> hi milfhunter
<milfhunter> has anyone installed tcsh in kubuntu?
<milfhunter> apt-get returns no results
<kraut> moin
<milfhunter> or even csh
<milfhunter> any ideas?
<zblach> hey. i killed smb.conf. can someone pastebin their default one?
<NetersLandreau> what is the repository for beryl? i'm getting 404 errors from  http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org..
<TimS> zblach: Whats the path to it?
<zblach> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<TimS> NetersLandreau: Why dont you go for Compiz Fusion
<NetersLandreau> TimS: what are the benefits of that over beryl?
<TimS> zblach:
<TimS> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45015/
<fernando_> how can see all my desktop making a sort of wall, with reflection over the surface using compiz
<TimS> NetersLandreau: Alot better management, less bugs, its up to date and there are updates for it. Beryl is no longer being developed for, also, better support. #compiz-fusion answered all my questions
<TimS> fernando_: Its a cplugin called desktopwall
<NetersLandreau> good answer TimS.. what is the source to download it from?
<TimS> It should be a default plugin if not add the unsupported repositores
<fernando_> TimS: Do i need to download that plugin?? because isn't my options
<TimS> Look in the reppos for the extra plugins package and unsuported extras
<fernando_> TimS: ok.. just a moment
<TimS> NetersLandreau: follow http://shame.tuxfamily.org/repo/?cat=11
<Ayabara> I'm having sound problems on a HP Pavilion laptop. Output from "sound info collector" -> http://pastebin.ca/780081
<NetersLandreau> thx TimS
<TimS> NetersLandreau: Are you on feisty or gutsy?
<fernando_> Tims: ok..I have, but I just can move between desktop ones each time..I can see all of them on a single wall with the reflection
<TimS> Oh, do you mean Ctrl alt down?
<fernando_> Ctrl alt down doesnt work..
<fernando_> at least doesn't anything
<fernando_> I have enable desktop wall
<TimS> Look in the compix fusion cube settings for unfold cube, I think its what you mean
<TimS> Compiz*
<TimS> Theres a few different cube ones, but one has a unfold cube, It might be what you mean
<neville> Oh
<neville> I had that cube problem
<neville> What I did was
<neville> Enable 'Rotate Cube'
<neville> And set its button bindings to
<neville> <Control><Alt>Button1
<neville> Then back, and it worked
<fernando_> neville: but I down want rotate a cube.. I want to see all my desktop in a wall with reflection..
<TimS> Unfold cube, I am pretty sure, is what you mean
<fernando_> TimS: I have activate the unfold, but doesn't do anything..
<fernando_> the default key is ctrl+alt+down
<TimS> Change it to something else, see if that works
<TimS> bbl
<sneg_> hello people
<vandal2> hey
<sneg_> i ve got vista + kubuntu dual boot. i want to get rid of vista and get winxp installed, grub will bugger up, wont it?
<vandal2> anyone know how to do a space in a for loop using bash?
<sneg_> basically what steps should i take to restore my dual boot
<sneg_> after winxp installation
<vandal2> when i run the script i want to have spaces shown. at the moment i have to use a hyphen... can you help?
<nixternal> sneg_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<floyd> Hello Kubuntu community, first try at IRC here
<nixternal> vandal2: space == '\ ' use the backslash before doing the space
<fulat2k> hi folks, i've got a dvdram installed in my pc.  howver, k3b doesn't recognize it.  any idea where i should start troubleshooting?
<vandal2> cheers nixternal :)
 * nixternal heads to LUG meeting
<floyd> Newbie question here: I get some sort of error message right after GRUB during boot. Where can I see that message? It displays for less than a second and it's six or seven lines of text...
<nixternal> have a great day everyone!
<floyd> Thanks you too!
<nixternal> floyd: warning messages
<nixternal> PCI related?
<floyd> Yes!!
<nixternal> ignore them, they are harmless
<floyd> it says somehing about PCI
<nixternal> I get them on my laptop
<floyd> Oh, Thanks!
<neville> Can somebody tell me how to add the 'mem=' parameter to my boot thing?
<nixternal> I only get them on my laptop as a matter of fact
<neville> What I need to do it set it to 1024Mb from 2048Mb
<nixternal> anywho, off I go for real this time :)
<floyd> I get them on my desktop, all works just fine, I was concerned about it, I'm glad to know that they are harmless
<sneg_> nixternal: thank you very much
<floyd> Well, off I go then, THANKS nixternal!!
<sneg_> *off to winxp install*
<Smonk> I messed up, I need some help please
<pag> Smonk, be more specific, please.
<Smonk> I decided to reboot my system (it had been a while) and it gets stuck on a black screen with a blinking cursor. When I go to safe mode, and I try to startx, it fails saying that (EE) Nvidia(0): Failed to read the NVIDIA Kernel modual
<Smonk> I don't remember changing anything with my NVIDIA drivers..
<Smonk> Oh yeah, sorry, I'm using 7.10
<Smonk> Kubuntu
<pag> Smonk, how did you install those drivers?
<neville> Try installing the driver using Envy?
<Smonk> Yes
<Smonk> Envy, that's the program
<pag> ooh... thet explains the problem...
<Smonk> ahh crap
<Smonk> lol, something told me that Envy couldn't be that easy
<Minataku> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Minataku> Hm. It used to have a clever little message.
<Minataku> They keep changing things in the bot to make it less useful and more boring
<neville> I just install the driver by sh /home/name/Desktop/NVIDIA*.run
<neville> Then
<neville> sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --composite
<neville> Works fine from that point on
<pag> neville, have you updated kernel lately? :P
<Smonk> ok, so what you're saying is, Reboot in safe mode.. Then use command sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --composite    ??
<neville> Yes, I just learnt to do it that way, and haven't bothered changing
<neville> If it can't find the kernel module, wouldn't you need to reinstall the driver first to clear that up?
<neville> If you want GUI back, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and setting video driver to vesa
<neville> Then
<neville>  /etc/init.d/kdm start
<juacom04> hi
<juacom04> can somebody pese help me
<neville> Unless you already knew that, and I just sound like the noob I am =)
<juacom04> i think someon is usnig my registred nick :S
<neville> Find out where they live
<Smonk> lol, no, it's ok
<neville> And then
<neville> Mail them the head of Tux
<Smonk> ok, I'll try that neville
<Smonk> thanks
<Dragnslcr> juacom04- kill them then
<fernando_> #compiz
<fernando_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<sMonk> Hey, neville -- just wanted to say thanks.. it seems to be working
<sMonk> so now I guess the correct way to install my Nvidia drivers is to use "restricted drivers" and go from there?
<sMonk> !Envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<neville> What card do you use?
<debian> WTF is envy? I want it!
<sMonk> Geforce 6600 GT
<neville> Go to the nVidia site, and get the driver that matches your card
<neville> !!
<neville> Same card!!!!!!!!!!!!
<neville> <3
<sMonk> ok
<sMonk> thanks
<sMonk> again
<neville> The latest driver will be fine
<pag> sMonk, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<neville> Then when it's downloaded
<neville> Switch to shell (control + alt + F1)
<neville> Login as root
<neville> then
<neville>  /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<neville> Switch back to same shell, then
<neville> sh /path/to/driver/NVIDIA*.run
<pag> !enter | neville
<ubotu> neville: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<neville> Sorry, it's bad habit
<patricio> what can I use, to backup/synchronise my agenda on my mobile phone (Ericsson K800i) on kde(kubuntu gutsy gibbon)
<patricio> ?
<neville> Once that is done sMonk, do
<sMonk> ok, should I download off the site, or should I use the "sudo apt-get" line
<neville> sudo --add-argb-glx-visuals --composite
<neville> Get it direct from their site
<sMonk> ok
<pag> sMonk, both work - latter works after kernel updates too
<neville> Then /etc/init.d/kdm start
<neville> Log in as yourself
<neville> Open konsole
<neville> sudo nvidia-settings
<neville> Then select X Server Display Configuration, and set your resolution, refresh rate, etc
<neville> Then Apply
<sMonk> the only thing I know, is then I was installing 7.10, I noticed that I didn't get a change to enter in a "root" password.. just my main login.. I've tried logging in as root before and using my regular password it wont log me in
<neville> And Save to X config, then try rebooting and see if the driver sticks
<neville> Oh
<neville> Open Konsole
<neville> And type
<pag> neville, do *not* use sudo with graphical apps - that's why there's kdesudo
<neville> sudo passwd , then set the root password
<neville> You do not control my warped way of doing things, besides, it gets the job done
<neville> =)
<sMonk> when you say, "switch back to the same shell" what do you mean?
<pag> neville, sure... it's just the fact, taht using sudo with graphical apps might result in a pretty broken system in a long run... same with using drivers from outside the repositories
<neville> Usually closing KDM that way results in it sitting at a black screen with a flashing cursor, so using control + alt + F1 goes back to the shell you were in before you closed KDM
<sMonk> got ya
<sMonk> so should I be using kdesudo??
<patricio> what is the best tool to use, to backup/synchronise my agenda from my mobile phone (Ericsson K800i) on kde(kubuntu gutsy gibbon)?
<neville> Not on the shell when you're logged in as root
<neville> But try it when the driver is installed, and sudo nvidia-xconfig -add-argb-glx-visuals --composite is done
<pag> sMonk, IMHO you should use drivers from the repos... it's easier, and will save you from the problems after the next kernel upgrade
<seezer> patricio: tried kmobiletools?
<patricio> seezer: no, thanks
<neville> What problems, just reinstall the driver for the new kernel the same way, and off you go =/
<seezer> patricio: i'd suggest using the 0.5* release (via kmobiletools.kde.org)
<sMonk> oh boy, lol -- two diffrent methods
<pag> neville, umm.. yeah.. isn't it easier when it's done automatically for you?
<patricio> seezer, thanks a lot
<seezer> patricio: still beta but way better than the release included in the kubuntu repositories
<neville> Not for me
<neville> I'm just not that sort of person
<patricio> seezer, yes, it's 0.4.3.3 ... the same with imagemagick.. I wonder, why the repo versions are still older than releases from more than 3/4 year ago *g
<seezer> patricio: in case of kmobiletools it's just based on the fact that there is no official release since that version
<patricio> ah, ok
<BluesKaj> neville, you make it sound so easy , my experience taght me that when kernel update was installed , even the proprietary ATI driver no longer provided 3D or DRI on my setup ...so open source , if you can find one that works is prolly even more vulnerable. :(
<patricio> is 1.7MB/s a normal speed for ethernet+usb2.0?
<patricio> it seems to me a bit slow
<seezer> ethernet via usb? *uargh* ;)
<neville> Hey, I'm very very new to using this OS (Only started last year), and the way I learnt how to do things was from my girlfriend, who likes doing it this way too
<neville> It essentially just rubbed off onto me
<BluesKaj> aha neville , blame the GF :)
<neville> I'm not
<BluesKaj> just kidding
<neville> Well, I am, but still, it's a great way!
<patricio> seezer, no, I meant the connection: my laptop via ethernet cable to another server that has an attached usb harddrive :)
<neville> It's okay, I'll let her know how 'flawed' her way is tomorrow =P
<Harahu> See you guys later I am installing Kubuntu. Yay!!
<nick_> I have a question about tsclient,  I'm trying to connect to my parents windows box back home and I've had them go through and make sure to allow remote connections etc, but here's my problem, I have their ip address, but they are behind a router, what do I put in the box to log in?
<BluesKaj> !remote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<seezer> patricio: aah ;)
<nick_> I know that since we are not using a vpn I'll need the actual ip address, but how do I direct to the router and then to the specific computer?
<seezer> patricio: i guess the bottleneck is still usb. but try to save to a local (sata/ide/scsi) harddrive at the remote target.
<patricio> there is an ide harddrive there
<patricio> WIE GEIL! seezer, kmobiletools is friggin awesome :D
<seezer> patricio: finds auch nich schlecht ;)
<patricio> :) :)
<patricio> strange thing though: all my contacts are listed twice *g
<patricio> ah, sim and mobile
<seezer> there definately _is_ still some work to do..
<patricio> is it possible to change their location over hree?
<patricio> awesome, all my sms :) :)
<seezer> sorry have no installation here. only on my laptop. and since i'm not actually chatting but learning for a test tomorrow.. *gna*
<patricio> seezer: wait
<patricio> seezer: the most important tool I haven't found yet: agenda options
<patricio> doesn't kmobiletools have that yet?
<newbee> hello
<neville> hello
<newbee> hs anyone been able to install ubuntu on a power pc
<newbee> we are looking to change from mac os x 10.2
<seezer> patricio: hmm. i thought so..
<newbee> I understand the ubuntu will install but the wireless will not work
<patricio> seezer: hm, I can't find that
<neville> Well, the wireless not working isn't usually a given
<seezer> patricio: hm. perhaps someone in #kmobiletools could tell you more?
<neville> Sometimes it works without a hitch from the word go, other times it needs a bit of a push
<patricio> good idea! thx
<BluesKaj> newbee, http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/kubuntu/ports/releases/7.10/release/
<seezer> patricio: would you mind notifying me about the result? ;9
<seezer> s,9,\),
<oliver3> Once KDE4 is released, will there be some kind of migration for 7.10 or will I have to wait for Hardy?
<neville> Well, I'm going for a quick snooze
<neville> sorry for noobing this place up
<newbee> Blue, doe the airport work with that install
<BluesKaj> newbee, dunno
<seezer> oliver3: not that i really _know_ it but i guess there will be backports for gutsy.
<patricio> seezer: of course not, how can I contact you?
<newbee> Blue, the article that I was ready was poted back in 2005.  so i was just woundering if they have it fixxed
<seezer> patricio: just send me a /msg or something. think i'm gonna be online the whole evening.
<seezer> thanks in advance
<seezer> anyway.. afk for a while
<andresj> hello everybody, how can I print something from KPDF, but shifted to the right a little (or all the way)? The PDF has a page size smaller than US Letter (which are the pages I am printing on).
<Harahu> I am having trouble running the Iso on my other computer, it says that the disk is corrupter or not a file type supported by windows.
<Harahu> (Please Andres first)
<jhutchins> Harahu: You don't run iso's.
<Harahu> It is burned on a disk.
<BluesKaj> you burn the iso to a cd , then you have to boot into it
<jhutchins> If the md5sum of both the iso and the cd are good, then you boot to the iso.
<jhutchins> Harahu: boot to the disk that is.  If you load the disk in windows you may see readable files, but nothing executable.
<andy_123> hi all
<andy_123> have a problem with kaffeine and opengl
<jhutchins> Harahu: If windows can't see files on the CD, you may have a bad burn or a bad iso.
<lg188> hello
<andy_123> keffeine tells me that it cannot use opengl driver. i'm using ati 8.42 driver and opengl is working
<Harahu> him the burn could be bad.
<Harahu> *hmm
<andy_123> is anyone using kaffeine with ati's 8.42 driver?
<newbee> has anyone gotten the mac airport wireless card working on an install of Ubuntu
<Harahu> I might have burned it twice :s
<Harahu> Can it be burned to DVD?
<Harahu> (I have more DVDs then CDs)
<BluesKaj> no cdrw's
<BluesKaj> ?
<andy_123> kaffeine and xv driver with ati 8.42 driver kills the xserver
<andy_123> nay resoltuion?
<BluesKaj> Harahu, which burning app do you have ?
<MarcoPau> how do I disable automounting?
<BluesKaj> andy_123, are you on gutsy ?
<Harahu> This is my parent computer so I have to look around.
 * Harahu goes to check
<andy_123> BluesKaj: yes i'm using gutsy
<andy_123> unfortunatly if using xv output x crsehs
<BluesKaj> andy_123, the 8.42 driver works ok on feisty , not very well on gutsy depending on how xorg is setup
<terra> test
<andy_123> i just need it to use opengl
<Harahu> The CD-RW won't let me delete the old iso.
<BluesKaj> andy_123, the restricted driver in system settings advanced works not half bad on lower end ATI onboard cards like mine
<vit___> gracias internet
<tekteen> Anyone know how to change the kdm theme?
<andy_123> well i need the latest one...have a 2600 chip
<mordaunt> is this the right channel to try and get help with kubuntu gutsy and compiz ?
<terra> achtung
<tekteen> yep
<tekteen> mordaunt: ask
<mordaunt> yay great =)
<mordaunt> i did compiz --replace and ever since compiz automatically starts on my system
<tekteen> btw I know nothing so someone else will have to answer it. Sorry
<rothchild> evenin all, i'm making a real meal of sharing files using samba between gnome ubuntu on my laptop and kubuntu on my desktop, it's just not working (user error for sure!!) can anyone talk me through it?
<mordaunt> however, it does after the normal stuff loads... so there's a big flicker as it switches from normal window manager to compiz
<BluesKaj> andy_123, enable the restricted driver and your opengl will be enabled as well
<tekteen>  you need to make it the default window manager, mordaunt
<mordaunt> tekteen yea.. but how do i do that ? =)
<terra> neuer Test
<andy_123> BluesKaj, but then it wants to laod an older version of the driver, i need the latest one, will it enable opengl for kaffeine this way?
<tekteen> I will look for u. if anyone else knows answer
<andy_123> i mean i have opengl running
<mordaunt> tekteen thanks =)
<BluesKaj> andy_123, yes , kaffeine should work
<terra> test
<BluesKaj> andy_123, you could try the latest ATI proprietary driver  8.43...it might work
<Harahu> To answer the brning program question: it has Windows Media Player burner, Power2Go, DVD Solution,  Windows Explorer.
<tekteen> mordaunt: I will google it (it will take time)
<andy_123> BluesKaj, well, i have it installed already
<andy_123> btw, where to get 8.43?
<mordaunt> tekteen that's ok.. i've been googling it and have only kept landing on instructions for gnome
<andy_123> i only know 8.42
<mordaunt> i'll wait =)
<BluesKaj> on the ATI site , andy_123
<rothchild> mordaunt once i'd done compiz --replace kde auto loads compiz on reboot now, didn't change any settings
<terra> test
<rothchild> does anyone even just have a nice simple, working smb.conf I can get a look at?
<Harahu> Which should I pick to burn?
<Harahu> (G-d I hate alll this.)
<terra> g
<begert> anyone here running 64-bit Kubuntu?
<mordaunt> rothchild: i get a flicker.. basically i see kde load the default window manager.. and then it replaces it
<tekteen>  mordaunt: I think this site has the answer "http://developer.kde.org/~seli/kdewm/"
<BluesKaj> rothchild, try using smb in konq ..in the addressbar type smb:/
<mordaunt> tekteen: thanks taking a look
<tekteen> np
<BluesKaj> begert, what's the prob ?
<rothchild> mordaunt same here I just put up with it atm but if you find a more elegant solution please share it
<begert> Bug #163457
<mordaunt> tekteen i'm going to test it out
<tekteen> ok
<rothchild> blueskaj yeah i've been up and down that
<begert> curious if anone else can reproduce this
<mordaunt> it looks promising =D
<begert> I can't on my laptop
<tekteen> cool
<begert> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/163457
<tekteen> anyone know how to change the kdm theme? I am not a graphics person
<rothchild> i don't see any shares in smb:/
<Harahu> I am going to try itv agian, so how do I run it?
<Harahu> (Just to make sure)
<rothchild> rothchild@deathstar-desktop:~$ smbclient -L deathstar-laptop
<rothchild> Connection to deathstar-laptop failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<rothchild> and if I do it from the laptop looking for the desktop it asks me for a password (which I believe I have set) I get NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<BluesKaj> rothchild, i used smb4k successfully , it was a bit ambiguous to set up but it does work
<Harahu> How do I know when it is done burning?
<mordaunt> ok it sort of works now tekteen
<tekteen> sort of?
<mordaunt> it seems that the old compiz --replace has written itself somewhere to load after kde starts... so it replaces the already running compiz.. again =)
<mordaunt> i'm using find to look for which files it's in purge it and then try again
<tekteen> is it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<mordaunt> nope
<mordaunt> restartCommand7=compiz,--sm-client-id,10fc13d14014f000119534975000000062090019
<mordaunt> Filename:  ./.kde/share/config/ksmserverrc
<mordaunt> that's one.. not sure if that's just in there during runtime..
<tekteen> mordaunt: do u know how to change the kdm theme?
<tekteen> I know nothing about graphics. lol
<mordaunt> it should be in the control center i think.. i haven't messed with themes
<tekteen> I looked. It was not there.
<tekteen> thanks anyway
<mordaunt> tekteen as far as i know kde does it in pieces
<tekteen> ?
<tekteen> what does that mean?
<mordaunt> it's window decorations, icon theme
<mordaunt> color scheme
<tekteen> ?
<mordaunt> it's in system settings>Look and Feel
<mordaunt> appearance
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I am looking for selecting a install theme
<mordaunt> so when you get 'themes' from kde-look
<mordaunt> you have to find one that has settings for all three components
<tekteen> It is preinstalled on kubuntu
<tekteen> kubuntu-no-userlist
<mordaunt> yea so you'll have to change all three to use the theme with the same name
<mordaunt> otherwise it'll look a little weird
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> thanks
<mordaunt> yw
<tekteen> yw? (do not know much im chat)
<tekteen> nm. I figured it out. lol
<mordaunt> nm? ;)
<mordaunt> kidding
<tekteen> It still did not fix the problem
<eicca> what is the best partitioning software for kubuntu?
<tekteen> I guess I have to use a quick hack. (move kubuntu.xml from one theme to another)
<BluesKaj> rothchild, here's my /etc/samba/smb.conf file :  http://www.pastebin.ca/780618
<cap601> Whenever I close Dolphin I get this error (http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/9615/temppc6.png).  I have plenty of disk space so how can I fix it?
<NickPresta> cap601, it's a known error. Permissions are changed when ran as root. Just `chown` and `chgrp` that file in question to your username
<rothchild> thanks blueskaj I'll give it a look
<tekteen> Bluekaj: what is roth's problem
<tekteen> ?
<tekteen> Is there a way to have the smb user and pass be the same as the system?
<tino> hi, guys. i'm new to kubuntu, can you help me out pls? i have my pppoe connection via dsl running, but the konqueror browser won't show any web site a returns: "An error occurred while loading http://www.google.com:Could not connect to host http://www.google.com/." however it loads the favicon... pls help
<cap601> @NickPresta - Thanks
<BluesKaj> tekteen, rothchild , when i first ran smb:/ in konqueror it automatically detected the windows workgroup on our network
<me> quick question, I always want my computer to resolve the name 'server' to something like '192.168.1.10' so I don't have to type it up each time. Where can I specify this DNS entry?
<tekteen> /etc/hosts
<tekteen> me: add it to /etc/hosts
<nonname>  
<me> awesome, thanks a lot :D
<nonname> hi
<tekteen> hi
<Minifig> IS there a way to get Penguin Command for Kubuntu?
<Minifig> I did a search and cannot find it.
<nonname> whats upp
<cap601> Is there anyway to make some programs (e.g. Kopete) load at startup only after my wireless connection is established.
<nonname> lotsa spam here huh?
<nonname> i dont mean you guys..
<nonname> nevermind :P
<nonname> good luck
<Minifig> Does anyone know what Penguin Command is?  Its a game.
<nonname> no idea
<Minifig> I was using it in Mandriva and wanna play it in Kubuntu.
<nonname> looked for a pository for it
<nonname> ?
<Minifig> I am new to LInux.
<nonname> i d0ont know much haha
<nonname> same hee
<nonname> *here
<Minifig> I don't know anything on LInux.  lol
<cap601> @Minifig - Open adept and search for penguin.  Then just request install and it should work.
<Minifig> But I do know this Dell seems to like it more than WIndows.  lol
<kak[ZzZ]> why is your I in Linux capitalized?
<Minifig> I am a bad typist.
<Minifig> I will try it.
<[ka]killer> Minifig, well if your using gnome its less power hungry then windows, KDE is a bit more power hungry but still more effecient at managing your computers resources then windows will ever be
<Minifig> I am running Kubuntu Linux 7.10 as far as I know.
<[ka]killer> yah, kde is a bit more resource hungry then gnome, but its easier to adjust ot for recent windows converts
<Minifig> I think I need to reboot.  Says there is another program using Package.
<[ka]killer> no
<nonname> different resolutions?
<[ka]killer> and you never really need to reboot linux
<[ka]killer> just restart X
<[ka]killer> ctrl+alt+backspace
<[ka]killer> but thats not a restart isue
<Minifig> Do that now then?
<Minifig> ctrl-alt-bs?
<[ka]killer> dam it whats the line, dpkg something
<[ka]killer> one sec trying to remember >_<
<[ka]killer> try running apt-get update
<nonname> kill it? lol
<[ka]killer> it should tell you
<[ka]killer> its a dpkg line and theres a -a in there... i just forget the rest of the line... havent had to use it in a while
<[ka]killer> so Minifig did that help?
<[ka]killer> if not try running apt-get
<[ka]killer> if nothing else it will tell you how to kill whats using it
<andreas_> does Gparted work in KDE? or is there a better program?
<Minifig> Another process is using the package system database
<tekteen> !adeptfix| Minifig
<ubotu> Minifig: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Minifig> Okay.
<tekteen> hope that helps
<tino> can you tell me pls how to download firefox for kubuntu without using konqueror (which doen't work) ?
<Minifig> !adeptfix event not found
<andreas_> does Gparted work in KDE? or is there a better program?
<tekteen> tino: type "sudo apt-get install firefox" in the konsole
<eicca> what is the best parition editor for KDE?
<hdevalence> andreas_: qtparted
<tekteen> tino: there is a graphical way but it is easy to cut and paste
<Minifig> How do I change resolution?
<andreas_> hdevalence: Okay, is it GUI based?
<tekteen> !resolution | Minifig
<ubotu> Minifig: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tino> tekteen: i tried that.. it says:Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package. ..etc
<tekteen> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.8+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 8967 kB, installed size 26024 kB
<[ka]killer> try a verbose to see whats using the package3
<hdevalence> try running sudo apt-get update
<tekteen> I do not know why
<tekteen> According to the bot it is in "main"
<nick_> Does anyone know what port tsclient connects over by default?
<andreas_> Can windows read Linux partisjons?
<khaije1> anyone know when v0.9.7 of pulseaudio will be available in ubuntu repo's?
<utnubuk> andreas_: not natively
 * khaije1 is having trouble building it :-/
<tekteen> andreas: yes
<tekteen> gusty does
<andreas_> Hmm... 2 diferent answers:p
<utnubuk> he asked if windows can read linux
<andreas_> But windows read fat32?
<tekteen> oh
<Minifig> Its working, thank you
<tekteen> sorry
<vsudilov> my adept keeps crashing an is unable to install and updates/packages
<tekteen> I thought other way around. lol
<utnubuk> :D
<vsudilov> I've tried "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a", it doesn't seem to help;
<andreas_> But windows read fat32?
<tekteen> andreas_ I use a fat32 as a swap between win and linux
<Minifig> I did that and it did something and now I can use adept.
<tekteen> windows can read fat
<Minifig> Something about vbox.
<Minifig> I hope I can use that.
<andreas_> Tekteen: Yeah. But fat32 can only be 512mb big
<tekteen> no
<Minifig> How do I get proprietary drivers for my video card?
<tekteen> I have one that is 13 G
<tekteen> 13GB*
<andreas_> Hmm.  Why cant i get them bigger than 512 in qtparted?
<jogglMuc> t
 * tekteen knows nothing about qtparted
<tekteen> I use fdisk
<andreas_> Okay^
 * bobrzloy use cfdisk ;)
<eicca> wtf, qt parted: "PLEASE UNMOUNT ALL DEVICES" before I change the size of one partition in this hdd
<Minifig> Be back soon.  I am off to see what this Linux is all about.  lol
<eicca> how the hell can I unmount this hdd since im using qt parted on this
<jogglMuc> wie mounte ich eine firewire ext festplatte?
<Minifig> Maybe cause a little mischief.
<tekteen> eicca: use a livecd
<eicca> :S
<eicca> kubuntu live cd?
<tekteen> hold on a sec (looking it up)
<tekteen> eicca: http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<eicca> :E
<tekteen> It has a live cd (like the kubuntu disk) that does only partitioning
<NetersLandreau> when i run compiz --replace, the window decoration dies.. i see this is pretty common but am unable to find the fix/workaround.. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<eicca> ok
<nick_> Does anyone know what port tsclient connects over by default? or how I can find out?
<tekteen> what does :E mean?
<eicca> dunno :D
<tekteen> lol
<eicca> I'm too lazy to do any live cds right now
<tekteen> ok
<eicca> but, is there a way to somehow change the transparency of a window in KDE?
<sangeli> hi, I performed an update to my system, as usual, and have my system messed up. I do not have my home dir anymore and all my settings. I should have a link in /etc/fstab pointing to my home dir but all I have is /dev/root       /       unionfs defaults        0       0 tmpfs           /tmp    tmpfs   defaults,nosuid,nodev 0 0  All is changed and is wrong. What should I do to bring my pc back as before? I use kubuntu.
<tekteen> !pastebin | sangeli
<ubotu> sangeli: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sangeli> tekteen, for two lines I believe I can avoit it, don't you think so?
<tekteen> looks like more. Sorry
<sangeli> that more is me writing for help
<sangeli> any help, please?
<tekteen> do u have a seperate /home partition?
<pete__> .
<sangeli> yes, I do
<sangeli> do I only need to add in fstab  a link to my home dir and reboot?
<sangeli> something like.
 * genii sips a coffee
<bobrzloy> yes and "mount -a"
<sangeli> /dev/sda5       /home   what should I add along with this ?
<sangeli> perhpas defaults 0 0   ?
<sangeli> some one could please give me a complete line for /fstab for home ?
<Linuxkeitaro> hello
<genii> defaults,users 0 0 should be fine
<bobrzloy> my= /dev/sda8       /home           reiserfs        rw,exec         0 2
<Linuxkeitaro> Just curious, is it possible to set dolphine to open files/folders on double-click instead of single click?
<sangeli> So, this is what I added: /dev/sda5       /home   defaults,users 0 0   Is it OK?
<NickPresta> Linuxkeitaro, K Menu > System Settings > Keyboard and Mouse > Mouse > Double-click to open files and folders
<seezer> Linuxkeitaro: system settings > keyboard & mouse > mouse > double click
<tekteen> sangeli: sounds right.
<sangeli> should I reboot or what?
<bobrzloy> sangeli type of file_system
<sangeli> ext3
<bobrzloy> add)
<genii> hmm: perhaps /dev/sda5 /home auto defaults,users 0 0
<genii> (no fstype in your line)
<sangeli> ok
<sangeli> should I reboot now?
<seezer> sangeli: no reboot needed. just type `sudo mount /home`
<lg188> hello ???
<sangeli> and log out and log in again_
<tekteen> or "mount -a"
<genii> mount -a is usually sufficient
<sangeli> tks
<crs> Hello. Im about to install kubuntu 7.10 on my sisters laptop. Do i need to know enything? Oh, there is a thing. Does linux support ati mobility eadeon x300 well? No problem with playing videos?
 * genii hands ScorpKing a coffee
<ScorpKing> ty genii :D
<tekteen> crs: Is it going to be a dual boot?
<genii> np
<Linuxkeitaro> thanks Nick and seezer - I was looking in the dolphin's menus
<crs> tekteen: nope, only linux
<tekteen> then it will be easy
<tekteen> r u going to use the live cd?
<genii> crs: With the ati you won't be able to use compiz-fusion well. You may want to look at the laptop testing wiki to see issues or so with the specific laptop model as well
<crs> tekteen: im quite literate in linux, im using gentoo for about 5 years now. I just havent use kubuntu before, and ati graphics card as well
<crs> genii: where can i find that?
<khoda>  
<genii> looking it up 1 second
<genii> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<crs> genii: Thank you.
<khoda> how would I make ion3 my window manager? I just did "sudo apt-get install ion3"  - what now?
<vyoman> printing looks awful, all the words run into each other is their something wrong with OO 2.3 or the new CUPS 1.3?
<sangeli> I am back. it did not work. It mounted fine. I rebooted too and what I added to /etc/fstab disappeared. I have ALWAYS experienced issues when upgrading kde. what should I do? Reinstall all from scratch or what?
<nick_> Does anyone know what port rdp connects over by default? or how I can find out?
<sangeli> With gnome I never heard any issue when upgrading it. With KDE it has always been hell
<sangeli> Please advice...
<tekteen> nick_: I think port 3389
<khoda> anyone know?
<tekteen> nick:_ I looked it up. I was right.
<nick_> tekteen: Thanks, don't guess you'd know how to change that or where I could find the config file?
<tekteen> hold on a sec.
<sangeli> Should I have removed the old /home directory?
<sangeli> Anyone?
<tekteen> nick_: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/306759
<tekteen> is the first thing that came up on google.
<nick_> tekteen: I've been trying to use tsclient because my parents have windows, will rdp work between operating systems?
<nick_> tekteen: I'm guessing so looking at the source of that article
<BluesKaj> nick_,http://blog.lxpages.com/2007/03/13/remote-desktop-for-linux
<genii> sangeli: did you edit with admin privelege eg: kdesu kate /etc/fstab or perhaps sudo nano /etc/fstab  also do you have usb drives etc (may need uuid and not /dev/sdX type entry) Also are you definitely booting to hd and not livecd
<tekteen> nick_: I use rdesktop
<khoda> I searched on google but came up with nothing. Just want to test out ion3 - can anyone point me to a good tutorial or just tell me what steps I need to take?
<genii> bah impatient (sangeli)
<nick_> tekteen: I have one more question if you know, they are behind a router, so I need to have them forward the port 3389 on the router to the ip assigned to their computer right?
<tekteen> yep
<tekteen> however this is a security risk. (if u care)
<tekteen> I have a computer as a router (on linux). so I use ssh port forwarding
<tekteen> with linux*
<nick_> tekteen: and that gets you behind the clients router?
<tekteen> if the router is a linux machine
<Silviana> hi....
<Silviana> is there any sofware for managing an ipod??
<riccardo_> ciao a tutti!
<genii> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<nick_> tekteen: Ah, I see, is there a workaround for the security hole other than having them check and uncheck the box in the router every time I need to log in?
<tekteen> nick_: No.
<tekteen> nick_: it also takes more then a click. :-(
<Daisuke_Laptop> having a tough time finding a model number for this dumb remote :\
<nick_> tekteen: oh?  I don't understand?
<Daisuke_Laptop> receiver is recognized and going instantly, though
<genii> Daisuke_Laptop: X10 thingy?
<Daisuke_Laptop> nah
<tekteen> nick_: I am a security freak. It should be fine. :-)
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's a gateway media pc remote
<Daisuke_Laptop> so lirc works fine with it
<riccardo_> ciao a tutti
<Daisuke_Laptop> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tekteen> I also use openvpn on my own system
<nick_> tekteen: Ok, well, thank you so much for answer my questions :)
<tekteen> np
<genii> Daisuke_Laptop: Ah, no idea then. The X10 ones I have a few of hwever :)
<nick_> tekteen: oh, yes, as do I...
<Daisuke_Laptop> i just need to find the manufacturer/model number so i can get the right conf file to drop in in geexbox
<Daisuke_Laptop> (so i don't have to use a keyboard anymore.
<tekteen> ?
<nick_> tekteen: Nope, edit that, I use openvpn to connect to the internet
<tekteen> ok
<khoda> I just installed kubuntu - how do I change the window manager?
<tekteen> khoda: u mean not use kde
<khoda> tekteen: yeah, I want to try out ion3
<tekteen> ok
<hdevalence> khoda: you want compiz?
<hdevalence> err nvm
<tekteen> first type "sudo apt-get install ion3"
<Rukus> is there any reason my xpress 200m does not do DRI?
<tekteen> then logout.
<lg188> ラーメン
<eljefe_> is there a website or something where i can see the reasons behind updates to my system?
<tekteen> when u log back in change the manager by ...
<eljefe_> !jp
<ubotu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<tekteen> clicking on the menu button (the same to shutdown) then you can chose ion3
<ScorpKing> eljefe_: on the project/homepage of the updated program.
<lg188> eljefe_:  i dotn talk japanees
<tekteen> khoda: u still there?
<lg188> eljefe_:   don not*
<lg188> but if sombody knows what ラーメン means help always  thahnkfull
<eljefe_> lg188: it was a guess :D   which language was that?
<Rukus> is there any reason my xpress 200m does not do DRI?
<lg188> eljefe_ it is but read my last sentence
 * genii hands out coffees then heads for work
 * tekteen wants coffee but is not allowed to because of parents
<tekteen> lol
 * lg188 like to eat ラーメン(it is a tip)
 * tekteen is bored
<eicca> I created a 50gb big FAT32 drive to unallocated space, but now I cant open it, even after I mount it, wtf?
<ardchoille> eicca: What you created was a partition rather than a drive. Did you format it?
<pipegeek> Hi all
<NickPresta> hi, pipegeek
<ardchoille> hi pipegeek
<tekteen> hey pipegeek
<pipegeek> So, I just installed kdebase-workspace on gutsy.  However, startkde is still not in my path..... am I just supposed to run /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde, or is something I need not installed?
<ardchoille> pipegeek: Did you install kubuntu-desktop? That will get you the kubuntu kde desktop environment and it should set everything up for you
<pipegeek> pipegeek: I don't want kde 3, though.  I want kde 4.
<nick_> I thought the  max file size for fat32 was 32 GB?
<pipegeek> (beta 2)
<pipegeek> I'm following the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php , mostly, but modified, since they're written for feisty (wonder why they haven't been updated...)
<tekteen> nick_: I have one bigger
<ardchoille> pipegeek: iirc kde4 is not entirely usable atm. Are you wanting to do testing and bug hunting?
<ctothej> I want to set up an online calendar on my LAMP shared host and access it (read/write) via sunbird or another calendar on my system. Has anyone done something similar before?
<tekteen> nick_: mine is 67 GB
<pipegeek> ardchoille: more or less.
<nick_> tekteen: I didn't know that was possible, but good to know, I'm getting an external HD soon
<BluesKaj> pipegeek, http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#Required_Software
<pipegeek> BluesKaj: I'm not building it.  It's in gutsy.
<tekteen> nick_: I am too. On black friday
<BluesKaj> pipegeek, svn is supposedly the best method, but i failed to get it installed properly , so goodluck
<pipegeek> BluesKaj: as in, the packages in gutsy are not to be trusted?
<ardchoille> nick_: I thought max file size for vfat was 4Gib
<BluesKaj> well pipegeek . I wouldn't make such a broad statement ...it's beta afterall
<pipegeek> BluesKaj: I just mean, why are you suggesting that I build the entire thing from scratch, when the kubuntu folks have already done that for me and it's already (mostly) installed?
<tekteen> ardchoille: I have a fat with 67GB
<BluesKaj> pipegeek, have you been able to make it work ?
<ardchoille> tekteen: I was wrong, max file size for fat16 is 4GiB, max file size for fat32 is 8TiB
<tekteen> ok
<pipegeek> BluesKaj: workin' on it.  was using the wrong walkthrough :-\
<tekteen> ardchoille: I do not expect to break 8TiB any time soon
<tekteen> lol
<ardchoille> lol
<BluesKaj> ok pipegeek , it's just that i tried the instructions on the KDE4 page , but I couldn't get it to run ...I might have screwed something up , cuz the instructions are a bit hard for me to understand , not being a linux expert etc
<niespoo> hello. ;-)
<niespoo> Im new in kubuntu :)
<tekteen> hi
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: Surely you jest
<ardchoille> hi niespoo
<BluesKaj> no ardchoille , surely i don't jest :)
<pipegeek> BluesKaj: :^)  Sorry, I was just confused
<tekteen> nirspoo: do u have a question?
<pipegeek> BluesKaj: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<niespoo> i have seen small device icon in tray saying about ati drivers i should install to get better. I click on it, it ask me for password, i type in wrong password and that window disappear. How can i do this again?
<pipegeek> BluesKaj: Was following the wrong instructions (google wasn't smart enough to find the right ones).  This worked for me.
<tekteen> go to "system settings" in the k menu
<pipegeek> BluesKaj: well... sort of.
<tekteen> niespoo: then go to the advanced tab
<tekteen> niespoo: Then click on the "restricted drivers" button
<tekteen> niespoo: hope that helps!
<BluesKaj> pipegeek, this is the instruction that wouldn't work for me:  To run it as a full session copy /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop to /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop, edit the Name entry in kde4.desktop to be called "KDE 4", put the four export lines at the top of /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde and start a new session in KDM with KDE 4.
<niespoo> it does but wneh im enabling that im getting error: the softwa re source for the package xorg-drive-fglrx is not enabled
<niespoo> what now? ;/
<tekteen> no idea
<tekteen> sorry
<pipegeek> BluesKaj: I'll test that shortly.... but to do that I'd need to restart gdm, so for now I'll just put the appropriate lines in my .xsession and start my second session using that.
<BluesKaj> right pipegeek , I'll be waiting for your result...but i won't be holding my breath :)
<rothchild> hi can anyone just help me finish this off, Samba seems to be working but i keep getting 'tree connect failed NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED'
<rothchild> what config am i looking for
<rothchild> both users are on each machine and they share a samba password
<tekteen> Anyone know how to change the kdm theme.
<niespoo> ehm, i cant do anything here ;/
<niespoo> how to install mplayer?
<tekteen> niespoo: type "sudo apt-get install mplayer" in the konsole
<tekteen> niespoo: if you also want the plugin for firefox (for embedded media files) then do this command after: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer.
<nick_> tekteen: oh man...I'm going to miss black friday, I'm studying abroad this year and no Thanksgiving...
<ScorpKing> rothchild: are the problem accessing the samba server on linux?
<tekteen> nick_: That sucks
<ScorpKing> running on linux*
<tekteen> nick_: I am getting a new laptop
<niespoo> im gettong error:
<niespoo> E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<tekteen> I have now learned NEVER to take a laptop to school
<nick_> tekteen: Someone took it huh?
<tekteen> lol :-)
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> they were messing with me and it fell.
<tekteen> They were friends though
<nick_> ScorpKing: Hey, I fixed my internet...I just have to run everything through a VPN while I'm on Linux, and want to know the weirdest part, now that I've reinstalled Windows, my roommates computer works too
<coreymon77> tekteen: i take mine to school and its completely fine
<tekteen> didn;t mean it
<nick_> tekteen: ouch sorry about that
<pipegeek> Ugh
<pipegeek> Well, I'm in kde4 now
<pipegeek> sort of
<ScorpKing> nick_: glad to hear that. thanks for sharing. :)
<tekteen> corey: some of my other friends do to
<pipegeek> My display is at a different resolution than the one I was using in Xephyr earlier, and kde4 hasn't realized it, and is still drawing the desktop at 1280x1024
<niespoo> tekteen: what should i do now?
<pipegeek> also, there's no k menu, and the system tray is half broken.... I'd thought kde4 beat 3 was at least slightly usable :-\
<pipegeek> oh well
<coreymon77> pipegeek: well then set it to use a different one
<tekteen> niespoo: what is the problem
<niespoo> E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<jawee_> This is probably a stupid question... I set up KDE4 on Fiesty and I have now upgraded. I wanted to use that KDE4 install again, but I cannot for the life of me remember what the directory is for KDE4 apps
<niespoo> tekteen: ^^
<tekteen> ok
<pipegeek> coreymon77: you misunderstand me.  the screen resolution is 1600x1200---1280x1024 of which contains a background picture and taskbar, the rest of which is light grey.  I can still drag windows over it.
<ScorpKing> rothchild: you still here?
<coreymon77> pipegeek: besides, it is still a beta, id wait till rc atleast
<tekteen> try this "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install mplayer" in the konsole
<pipegeek> coreymon77: I guess I should have expected this.... I just know some people are using it on their desktop already, which makes me wonder what I'm doing wrong
<coreymon77> pipegeek: youre not doing anything wrong, its just still beta, thats all
<niespoo> tekteen: looks like i have no repote repositories configured, only cdrom
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> if u want u can copy mine.
<coreymon77> niespoo: or you can use source-o-matic
<coreymon77> !source-o-matic } niespoo
<tekteen> or u can uncomment everything
<pipegeek> coreymon77: I need to find someone who's using it as their desktop environment, and ask 'em how they did it.  Because this is actually unusable, and I feel like that means misconfiguration
<pipegeek> ah well
<pipegeek> back to gnome
<pipegeek> ta ta
<coreymon77> !source-o-matic | niespoo
<ubotu> niespoo: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<rothchild> sorry scorpking I'm here but I'm also making dinner so I'm in and out ;-)
<BluesKaj> heh , another unsatisfactory KDE4 tryout :(
<rothchild> I'm just trying to share files between my laptop running gnome ubuntu and my desktop running kubuntu
<niespoo> tekteen: uncomment where?
<ScorpKing> rothchild: oh ok. np. make sure you run sudo smbpasswd -a <user> so the xp users can get to samba on linux
<tekteen> niespoo: just use the source-o-matic
<niespoo> tekteen: where kubuntu keeps repos entries?
<tekteen> niespoo: /etc/apt/sources.list
<rothchild> no xp it's all linux
<draik> I don't know whose sadistic joke this is, but how do I find a file on my computer?
<pipegeek> One other question: Has anyone encountered that weird issue with yakuake and compiz that causes x to crash if a process spits too much data into stdout in yakuake?
 * tekteen hungry. tekteen leave to make lunch
<pipegeek> err... by compiz I mean any compositing manager.  I get the same behavior with transperency enabled in kde3
<boguh> draik find or locate
<ScorpKing> rothchild: you still have to do it
<boguh> draik sudo updatedb && locate <file>
<niespoo> tekteen: thanks, updating now :)
<draik> boguh: Thank you. What happened to the GUI?
<boguh> draik which gui?
<rothchild> oh ok, I think i did that, how do I check? I used sudo smbpasswd -L -e rothchild for the user names on both machines and set them the same password
<draik> boguh: The one that was in Feisty
<rothchild> looking through the buffer I did that with -e and -a for both usernames
<BluesKaj> draik, open konqueror , type 'locate:filename' in the addressbar
<boguh> draik I think there is a desktop search called strigi or so
<BluesKaj> <---can't seem to get strigi to work , so i just avoid it
<draik> boguh: Yeah, I don't care for strigi. No way of doing a search
<draik> BluesKaj: I think it's a gamma app
<draik> No offense to the dev of strigi, but it seems that they held in a fart, let it go up their spine to their brain and then came up with this ishtty idea.
<bastien> plop
<BluesKaj> draik, has anyone described here how strigi is supposed to work ...is it like google desktop or ?
<draik> BluesKaj: I only read about people not liking it; just like how many don't like the dolphin replacement.
<beefjerky> Hello all.  Have a problem: "Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError"
<beefjerky> it seems i have compiled a different version than what's running, but how do i fix this?
<BluesKaj> never liked dolphin either . dumped it
<posty> anyone feel like handholding a newb through installing itunes in wine ?
<beefjerky> posty: you should just install songbird... similar, and supports iPod
<posty> beefjerky: what i really need is to connect to itunes shares on my network thats all
<benpicco> amarok does, too
<ScorpKing> rothchild: just annd the same passwd in smbpasswd for both users
<beefjerky> posty: gotcha: haven't installed iTunes on kubuntu.  sorry :(
<ScorpKing> add*
<posty> beefjerky: can songbird connect to itunes shares?
<beefjerky> posty: not entirely sure (i dont use itunes), but here is a good article http://digg.com/tech_news/If_You_Like_iTunes_You_ll_Love_Songbird
<ScorpKing> rothchild: hope you get it fixed. ;)
<ScorpKing> nite guys! have fun.
<beefjerky> so no one can help me with this error: "Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError"  ??
<jhutchins> beefjerky: That would appear to be a java error.
<fdoving> beefjerky: it also looks like you use some Unsupported Class Version.
<beefjerky> jhutchins: yeah, but what can i do to fix it?
<jhutchins> beefjerky: Ask about it in a java support channel?
<beefjerky> i already uninstalled JRE5 and 6
<beefjerky> reinstalled 6 only
<beefjerky> no dice :/
<beefjerky> jhutchins: i checked, but the jargon was too technical... something about classPATHS, -- i know *nothing* about that stuff
<tekteen> Anyone know how to make samba use the same users (and passwords) as the system automaticaly?
<Barbarello> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kerry> how do i install drivers for my ati graph card?
<jhutchins> tekteen: Can't recall off the top of my head, but I know it's in the samba docs somewhere.
<jhutchins> !ati | kerry
<ubotu> kerry: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tekteen> jhutchins: I can not find it.
<illuminatus1776> @tekten: install webmin and enable smb / sys - users synchronisation ;-)
<jhutchins> tekteen: Try the "winbind" options...
<tekteen> ok
<andreas_> How do i fix:  hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000??
<Daisuke_Laptop> woo!  turns out i was way too picky about trying to find out what my remote was
<Daisuke_Laptop> mceusb, generic microsoft media center remote
<Daisuke_Laptop> turns out it's awesome with lirc :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> and this means no more keybaord in the living room, and a much more streamlined geexbox experience :)
<jhutchins> andreas_: mount it as root.
<kerry> jhutchins: i dont see the System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm off to work, have a great day, and i may be around late tonight
<jhutchins> kerry: You are reading the gnome docs.
<benpicco> kerry: you may get the driver from ati.com, too
<andreas_> jhutchins: how do i do that?
<eNiNjA> i just wanted to say thankyou to the person that helped me with the xfce4-terminal xorg crash problem earlier
<posty> every time i try to install something with adept.. i get the commit error
<jhutchins> sudo mount /device /mount/point
<eNiNjA> after i fixed it, my net went down, so i couldnt come back
<kerry> benpicco: dont want it from ati.com more easyer to install it by not going to that website
<jhutchins> andreas_: That or configure it to be user mountable.
<azlon> i am trying to copy files into a folder for a different user
<BluesKaj> kerry , you can also enable the restricted driver in system settings/advanced , it will be the proper driver for your card .
<azlon> how can i do sudo -s in the gui to copy the files?
<jhutchins> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<benpicco> kerry: but the latest driver (the one with AIGLX support) is not jet avaliable through the ubuntu repos
<nerv203> Hey everyone.
<kerry> BluesKaj: settings/advanced?
<nerv203> Earlier, I upgraded to Gutsy Gibbon, and I'm having a fair bit of trouble now.
<BluesKaj> system settings in the k-menu, kerry
<nerv203> Dolphin isn't working at all, and many programs are returning 'Invalid URL' or 'No MIME Devices are installed' dialogues but otherwise functioning normally.
<kerry> BluesKaj: yeah then u aid advace
<BluesKaj> advanced tab yes
<kerry> BluesKaj: its not in monitor display?
<BluesKaj> no
<kerry> BluesKaj: witch option in advace?
<BluesKaj>  restricted driver
<kerry> BluesKaj: i dont see that option there
<azlon> ok
<azlon> i get that i should use gksudo instead of sudo, but how do i launch the file explorer using gksudo? (sorry for the stupid questions, first day on linux)
<niespoo> hmm. How can I change the increments of my volume settings?
<BluesKaj> kerry , which kubuntu version are you running ?
<kerry> BluesKaj: ??
<kerry> feisty
<nerv203> Is there any way for me to return to Feisty? :/
<BluesKaj> oh sorry, thought you were on gutsy
<kerry> BluesKaj: mostly i tink only 30% users gone to gutsy
<fdoving> nerv203: re-installing is the safest. you -can- downgrade, but it is not supported and you need to know dpkg/apt very well. it's one of those 'if you're asking,you probably don't want to do it'-things.
<nerv203> Ah... well, this sucks slightly.
<fdoving> nerv203: gutsy giving you trouble?
<nerv203> fdoving: Yeah, just a bit. Dolphin keeps giving me malformed url, unrecognized file type, and unrecognized MIME dialogues every time I try to access anything using it.
<BluesKaj> niespoo , 'alsamixer' in the konsole or open kmix by clicking on the speaker icon
<jhutchins> azlon: gksudo is for gnome, kdesudo or kdesu for kubuntu.  kdesudo konqueror will launch the browser.
<fdoving> nerv203: yeah, dolphin isn't the best, right-click on a folder -> properties -> find the wrench on the right and click it -> move konqueror to the top of the list.
<jhutchins> azlon: You can also use the console and do sudo cp /source/files /target/folder
<jhutchins> niespoo: I think that's determined by the driver, which is determined by the sound hardware.
<jhutchins> niespoo: You'd probably have to change the code in the driver.
<jhutchins> niespoo: Or possibly use different hardware.
<niespoo> jhutchins: no chances to just set other value? now is 13% what is big difference ;/
<nerv203> Thanks.
<jhutchins> niespoo: You're talking about the smallest change in volume you can make, right?
<niespoo> jhutchins: yes, by using media keys builded in my laptop
<jhutchins> Ah.
<nerv203> fdoving: Problem, I can't actually access any folders to right click on.
<jhutchins> You'd have to look at the keyboard map file and see what command it's actually executing, possibly change that.
<nerv203> Oh nevermind, I'll just make a new one on the desktop.
<niespoo> jhutchins: do you know where i have to look for it?
<fdoving> nerv203: alt+f2 'kcmshell filetypes' -> expand inode -> directory - move konqueror to the top of the list.
<jhutchins> niespoo: Not really, how did you enable the media keys in the first place?
<wii> how do i know what card graph i have?
<niespoo> jhutchins: the just worked after installation
<coreymon77> wii: you mean graphics card?
<niespoo> jhutchins: they, sorry for my english ;/
<jhutchins> niespoo: Well, dig around in the docs on keyboard selection, you can probably find which files it uses, and look in there.  I have this vague notion that there's an xaudio application that actually makes the changes.
<wii> coreymon77: yes
<coreymon77> wii: try using lspci
<benpicco> wii: lspci | grep VGA
<wii> ok i have a Radeon Xpress 200G Series how do i install the drivers
<ardchoille> !ati | wii
<ubotu> wii: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<niespoo> brb
<Ax-Ax> Is it "I thought you meant x" or "I thought you meaned x"?
<BluesKaj> wii, feisty ?
<patricio> Ax-Ax: it is not X, it's Y
<Ax-Ax> ok
<wii> BluesKaj: yes
<kaminix^> Messages I send with KMail are not sent.
<kaminix^> Why? :s
<kaminix^> No errors either.
<wii> BluesKaj: when i install the drivers do i have o config my server x?
<BluesKaj> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux64/linux64-radeon.html
<BluesKaj> oops
<fdoving> kaminix^: check your transport settings,do you use an smtp or a local sendmail?
<wii> what?
<ubuntu> How to load an IMG file into floppy?
 * Minataku meows
<Minataku> BArbarello: You have a standard FDD, correct?
<wii> BluesKaj: when i install the drivers do i have o config my server x?
<wii> to*
<Barbarello> yes, it is. An 1.44 mb
<Minataku> sudo dd if=filename.img of=/dev/fd0 bs=1474560
<Minataku> Just be careful with dd
<Minataku> It's a very powerful command
<Barbarello> ok
<BluesKaj> wii, http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<Minataku> But that there, when you replace "filename.img" with the filename of the image file will write it to the 1.44MB floppy in what is typically referred to as A:
<Barbarello> i've understood/ Thanks!
<BluesKaj> wii , it depends what you want to do on your pc
<Minataku> No problem :3
<BluDog_Anchorite> is it possible to hide join/part messages in konversation ?
<[ifr0g]> !aptana
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptana - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> BluDog_Anchorite: Yes, it's in the settings
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_Willis
<Minataku> Got the Amiga working
<Minataku> It had a bad CPU
<Minataku> The sound may also be bad, but I'm done messing with it for now
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> >.>
<ardchoille> BluDog_Anchorite: Behavior > Chat Window > second checkbox
<compilerwriter> Greetings folks I have two issues:  HP printer on my kubuntu box and sharing it with XP.  I also have a problem with getting vmware up and running.  Anyone feel like helping me with either or both?
<BluDog_Anchorite> found it.  thanks
<compilerwriter> The issue with the printer sharing is perplexing me.  I followed the tutorial examples on the web and it seemed that when I went to install the printer on the laptop that it found the printer ok on my machine.  I, however, get no output from the printer.  Am I not holding my mouth properly?
<BluDog_Anchorite> ardchoille: would you by chance know if fluxbox supports edge flipping (roll mouse to  next work space)
<ardchoille> BluDog_Anchorite: I haven't used fb is so long I can't remember.
<BluDog_Anchorite> gotcha.  im working on a dapper laptop with very limited resources.  going for a small, fast, functional machine
<compilerwriter> BluDog_Anchorite I think the whole idea about fluxbox is that you really didn't need much more than one workspace so I believe the answer is no.  But like ardchoille I have not used it in quite some time.
<BluDog_Anchorite> it has 4 workspaces by default.  just like the others
<fernando_> I have the the g++-4.2 installed, but for bach files, the system doesn't recognize it.. how can I set the right variable for that?
<fernando_> CXX=g++-4.2, but how..?
<fernando_> any idea
<compilerwriter> True BluDog-Anchorite, but I think the flipping feature would have added size and complexity.  Therefore it would be against the grain of fluxbox in general.
<Dr_willis> BluDog_Anchorite,  i dont recall it having that feature either. But i would check the fluxbox docs to be sure. It may just be disabled by default
<Minataku> Dr_Willis
<Dr_willis> Howdy Minataku
<Minataku> I got the Amiga working. It had a bad CPU. It may also have bad sound.
<boguh> fernando_ update-alternatives?
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  thats odd. Of course a 68000 cpu ran about $12 20 years ago. :)
<fdoving> fernando_: export CXX=g++-4.2 ?
<raul> hola
<Minataku> I dropped the other one in and it started working
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_willis> then again the things have been sitting for about 10+ years.
<raul> tengo un problema al instalar nwn
<Minataku> The sound is the next point of interest
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  iw as going to suggest that yesterday the 'drop it a few in to reseat the cpu fix'
<Minataku> Heh
<Schuenemann> is there a tutorial on how to install mysql and query browser on kubuntu?
<Minataku> Well, it's working now, except for sound (maybe)
<Dr_willis> That was a issue YEARS ago  - aparently a speed bump at the C= home caused a lot of cpus to unseat.
<Minataku> I also lack a mouse and pretty much any software
<compilerwriter> The problem I am having with vmware is that I need someone to help me get it up and running.  I tried an install and botched it. I tried vmware after I had no luck getting virtualbox to work in seamless windows.  God, but I wish there were a really good open source answer to Quickbooks and Quicken that had all the same functionality as they do.
<Minataku> Like Workbench
<Minataku> lol
<Schuenemann> I installed both through apt-get
<Dr_willis> You do have the sound out going into a stero ir somthing?
<ubuntu> can some one help me?
<niespoo> Hmm, how to enable xv video output in mplayer?
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  :) actually I think some of the game disks had almost full workbenches on them.
<Minataku> I tried to feed it directly into my TV
<compilerwriter> !ask ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask ubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<enzo_> What is the alternative to KRecordMyDesktop?
<Minataku> The video works to my TV in glorious monochrome
<compilerwriter> !ask | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<enzo_> I want something that will record what I am doing.
<Minataku> The sound seems to be a different issue
<Dr_willis> Minataku,   heh. i got some amiga monitors.. some still work.
<Minataku> Direct to the TV, the sound didn't seem to work
<enzo_> I try to do differnet things and the app won't record it. Only what my mouse does (where it goes on the screen)
<Minataku> Got an RF Adapter?
<Dr_willis> I always had this sony brand radio tghat had aux in, that i always used.
<fernando_> export CXX=g++-4.2 didn't work, the same with update-alternatives
<ubuntu> can some one help me install Ubuntu on my Desktop here?
<Dr_willis> Amiga to TV via RF. Hmm..  it had a composite out. or at least some of them did.
<Minataku> It does, but it's monochrome only
<Dr_willis> Thats.. weird. should be color.
<Minataku> Nope
<compilerwriter> ubuntu what sort of problems are you having with the installation?
<Minataku> At least not on the A500 it's not
<Minataku> It explicitly says "MONO" over the plug
<Minataku> lol
<ubuntu> i want to keep my Windows OS
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  you sure thats not for the Stero?
<Minataku> Considering it DOES output a video signal, I'm 100% sure
<Dr_willis> I dont rember the amiga ever having a mono out.. the C128 did. heh.
<Minataku> Video and audio signals are quite different
<Dr_willis> But there were a lot of vairations on the A500's when they came out and later
<compilerwriter> ubuntu there are several ways to do that.  How are you planning to seperate the two operating systems.
<ubuntu> all i wish is to have both!
<fdoving> fernando_: you need to export CXX=.. before running the script that depends on that version of gcc. you also need to make sure that variable is not overriden inside thescript,for example in Makefiles.
<Minataku> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Minataku> There ya go, ubuntu
<Minataku> You want the first link there
<compilerwriter> Thanks manataku.
<compilerwriter> ubuntu if you have questions after reading that then come back and we will try to help you further.
<niespoo> Hmm, how to enable xv video output in mplayer? Im using ati drivers...
<biovore> niespoo: you probably can't, because most of the ATI cards don't support xvideo overlay..
<Dr_willis> I recall having to select some other video out on mplayer for my laptop
<compilerwriter> Anyone here able to help me with my printer sharing or vmware issues?
<biovore> probably can output in openGL and get some better performance then software render
<sn00zer> how can i install Gtk2::TrayIcon?
<dthacker> sn00zer: perl module?
<Dr_willis> compilerwriter,  what vmware issues?
<biovore> I though that was in the gtk2 dev package..
<sn00zer> i'm not sure, i need it for CheckGmail v1.12
<compilerwriter> I have tried to install the blasted thing on Gutsy but seem to have bungled it.
<Dr_willis> the :: is a common used way of naming the varios perl modules
<biovore> sn00zer: compiling from source.. or this a binary?
<Barbarello> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sn00zer> i compiled the gmail program from source
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/11/17/install-vmware-server-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-updated/
<sn00zer> it worked for a long time until i updated with adept and it broke it
<biovore> sn00zer: well probably need a -dev package..
<sn00zer> is gtk2-dev in the repos?
 * dthacker nods
<Alberio> hey, I'm having some trouble with the "open" on the download window for certain web browsers. The firefox family (firefox, swfitfox, swiftweasel) does anybody know how to fix this?
<biovore> sn00zer: libgtk2.0-dev
<niespoo> biovore: i cant set up xv and opengl video output in kaffeine ;/
<biovore> niespoo: ati's binary driver dosn't support xvideo thus no xv
<biovore> well on some cards anyway..
<sn00zer> thanks all
<biovore> that work?
<dthacker> sn00zer: libgtk-trayicon2 is in the repository
<dthacker> oops
<niespoo> biovore: i have ati mobility radeon x300
<dthacker> libgtk2-trayicon-perl
<niespoo> biovore: which output driver should i use to get best resuts?
<Alberio>  I'm having some trouble with the "open" on the download window for certain web browsers. The firefox family (firefox, swfitfox, swiftweasel) does anybody know how to fix this?
<biovore> niespoo: I had a ati card in my laptop and had all these weird problems as well..   I used openGL (-v GL2) with mplayer for best performance.. still wasn't very good..
<sn00zer> yes it worked perfectly, thanks guys
<biovore> I replaced it with a nvidia card.. works better..
<niespoo> i cant replace a card ;/
<biovore> yup.. then your just screwed then.. :-(
<biovore> complain to ATI..
<Dr_willis> well its 'amd' now not ati right?
<Dr_willis> I got a x200m in my laptop. - it cant handle a lot. But it does a good job for the low low low price.
<biovore> you got xvideo working on that Willis..
<Dr_willis> I watch videos. :)
<niespoo> hmmm. full screen quality is very bad ;/
<Dr_willis> actually i tend to just use geexbox on it to watch videos more then anything else.
<niespoo> what can I do? please help me
<Dr_willis> I have a grub entry that boots a geexbox 'mini install' on the front of the HD. :) a fast booting -videowathing  machine.
<Psycoshot> Hey guys.
<Psycoshot> Can someone help me. I have an extra HD and I want to formot in.
<Psycoshot> How do I do that?
<nareshov> psychoholic, qtparted ?
<Psycoshot> 0.o
<patricio> Psycoshot: fdisk?
<nareshov> oope, Psycoshot
<Psycoshot> :P
<Psycoshot> Ok.
<nareshov> bah, do I need sleep >_>
<niespoo> So, i cant do anything to get better video quality?
<Psycoshot> :P
<nareshov> niespoo, did you try gl2 ?
<Dr_willis> fdisk the drive to partition it, then you format the partitions, then you mount the formated partitions :)
<niespoo> nareshov: no i havent. i tried it right now and seems to work better
<Dr_willis> qtparted  or gparted is handy for the fdisk/formating part. :)
<Psycoshot> Thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> or course theres other things you may want to do. depending on wht you plan on doing with the new HD.
<Psycoshot> Win XP
<Psycoshot> Partition type for xp is Fat32?
<fernando_> how can I set the variable CXX=g++-4.2 in the system??
<biovore> Psycoshot: well if its formated fat32.. there is a ntfs partion type..
<biovore> fernando_: export CXX=g++-4.2
<Psycoshot> I chose format drive then it asks for partition type
<biovore> Psycoshot: format..you partion?
<Psycoshot> ext3, ext2 FAT 32
<fernando_> biovore: doesn't work..
<Psycoshot> yeah
<biovore> fernando_: you can always force it in the makefile probably.
<Psycoshot> format partition
<Psycoshot> my bad
<biovore> or just symlink /usr/bin/g++ to your other compiler
<andreas_> When i try to watch divx movies in firefox it just freeses.  Why?  Have installed mplayer
<fernando_> no..but I need it as variable, because is a problem for developing..
<biovore> well depends on what the make file is doing..
<biovore> you can specify CXX= to something in the makefile..
<biovore> normaly they can pull the vars from the shell envrioment.
<biovore> CXX might be CPP though..
<Dr_willis> Psycoshot,  if you are installing xp to the drive. you may want to let XP format it
<Psycoshot> Heh alright
<Psycoshot> Thanks.
<fernando_> biovore: the make file is made it automatically many times, I need it as a variable
<fernando_> biovore: export did work on previous version of kubuntu, but now doesn't work..
<biovore> fernando_: probably need to specify in the configure thing
<biovore> or in automake
<biovore> depending on how your source tree does it.
<florianr> what is the easiest way to install vmware player for gutsy? Is there a repository?
<jussio1> !compiz > jussio1
<biovore> !vmware
<biovore> fear the bot lag
<Myrth[home]> hi, from some point on, if i open any link in KDE apps it creates temporary file and then opens it in firefox... i remember before it was transfering link directly... is it a configuration value?
<biovore> :-P
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<florianr> ubotu: hmm I have multiverse enabled but I can't find/install vmware player, only server ...
<tekteen> florianr: ubotu is a bot
<blacksix> how do I resore my mbr on my dual boot xp kubuntu
<biovore> restore.. you mean put grub back on it?
<Dr_willis> restore grub? or the XP mbr?
<blacksix> yes
<biovore> eather or.. not both..
<fernando_> biovore: I create a file on /home/user/.bashrc, with the command and that finally work :)
<biovore> ok..
<biovore> fernando_: effects your user all the time though..
<biovore> but I guess its easy enough to just comment it out..
<blacksix> no dual boot screen coming up on reboot
<biovore> blacksix: just booting into XP?
<blacksix> yes
<biovore> ok.. then you need to get grub back on the MBR
<blacksix> yes
<biovore> you have the kubuntu installer CD?
<blacksix> yes
<biovore> the live cd one.. (boots into graphical enviroment)
<blacksix> ok
<Cugel> Guys, I'm wondering what it means when dmesg gives me the message 'device eth0 entered promiscuous mode'. What does that mean?
<biovore> Cugel: means your nic card is capturing everything that comes it.. not just stuff to your target IP.. use when sniffing a network or bridged connections..
<Cugel> okay.
<blacksix> k  thanks
<Cugel> I wonder why it does that.
<blacksix> :)
<biovore> blacksix: I think after you load the kubnutu cd
<biovore> blacksix: pop open a shell and type grub-install
<biovore> I think..
<tekteen> !grubfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubfix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> !grub
<biovore> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<biovore> ^ yeah there you go :-)
<tekteen> go to the first link
<biovore> I don't know what the ubuntu way is for that.. I just boot up and pop open a shell and do my own thing..
<ubuntu> hello
<Dr_willis> howdies
<tekteen> anyone know how to make the samba users/pass the same as the system
<Dr_willis> I recall there being some 'password sync' settings.. But never have used them
<tekteen> thanks
<Dr_willis> since i just have 2 users. i manually set the smbpasswd -a USER thepassword
<tekteen> same here
<tekteen> I am creating systems to be given to other people
<Dr_willis> I seem to recall ages go when i used webmin (or was it swat) there being some sync setting. and the smb config mention it. but id have to say check that 'using samba' book thats in the repos to be 100% sure.
<tekteen> ok
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.2 (gutsy), package size 6816 kB, installed size 14752 kB
<Alarm> hello, is there a way to get over or a workaround to the bug with the hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000  ?
<Alarm> when i turn on my external usb hdd and try to enter the directory i get the above error. checked online and saw that it is a bug, is there somehow i could mount my drive every time i turn it on ?
<Dr_willis> Alarm,  you could just manually mount it. or make an icon/use some mounting tool with a fstab entry
<Dr_willis> Ive not experienced the bug. ive seen a lot of people in here asking about it however.
<Alarm> well, i want my drive to be mounted automaticaly or to be mounted when i try to enter it, but not to mount it always from command line
<Dr_willis> make an icon that runs the proper mount command, or use some of the other mounting tools.. No need t use the command line. But im old skool. :)
<Dr_willis> I rember the days when there was NO automounting of anything.
<Alarm> hehe
<Alarm> isnt there something to be done so that it will be mounted right after i plug it in ?
<Dr_willis> Thats what HAL and the automounting subsystem handles.. and as you said thers some bug.
<Alarm> ok something else then
<Dr_willis> a fstab entry will override the auto-mounting i belive. But ya can always set it where a user can mount the device. and it may just appear on the desktop as 'unmounted' and you rightlcick/mount it.
<Alarm> kind of different problem. it has to do with a usb flash
<myk_> any of you guys tried doing any recording on a laptop with intel hda?
<Alarm> when pluging it in i get the error: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage, or other error . the funny thing is that the same flash mounted without any problem on another kubuntu system
<Dr_willis> thats just mounts generic 'error message'
<Dr_willis> You can mount it manually?
<Alarm> if i do a pmount it works
<TQuid> 'allo folks.
<Alarm> but again i got to do it within a console
<Dr_willis> make an icon that runs the mount command then.
<Dr_willis> I cant say tht ive ever used pmount in 10+ years. heh. :)
<Dr_willis> afuse - automounting file system implemented in user-space using FUSE
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. wonder how that works.
<TQuid> I'm running Gutsy, and last night got my bluetooth headset going. But I'm having the same problem with it as I do with my minijack headset--the mic is very quiet. I see this problem noted in several places, but no solution. Anyone know anything about it?
<Alarm> so again and icon :)
<Alarm> dude , if i do that for every drive i got i will need 4 desktops just with icons hehe
<Dr_willis> You just said it was a problem with the usb drive. not all of them
<Alarm> i am just kidding, yes it had to do with the hdd
<Alarm> but cant understand how the flash can mount without any problem on other kubuntu
<icheyne> medibuntu is slow :o(
<heinkel_111> medibuntu slow? i get a "down" error message
<mario25> hola
<mario25> hay algun admin?
<tekteen> !es | mario25
<ubotu> mario25: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<icheyne> heinkel_111: works, but I was getting 5kps
<mario25> gracias ubotu
<tekteen> ubotu es bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es bot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> no es persona
<mohi> hi all
<mohi> do you know a easter egg for kubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> Cant say that ive ever heard of any easter eggs for K/Ubuntu
<hydrogen> apt-get moo
<Dr_willis> apt-get install cowsay figlet
<Dr_willis> fortune | cowsay
<Dr_willis> fortune | figlet
<draik> Dr_willis: !fortune?
<Dr_willis> misfortune :)
<blizzzek> bye
<tekteen> Anyone know of a way to automatically have samba create a share folder for each user. An example is how the home directory is created. However I do not want the folder to point to the home dir but instead a relative path.
<mohi> Dr_willis: yes! I've tried these things, I want to know if there is anything like "Free the fish" in gnome !
<Dr_willis> time to hit the google i guess. :)
<tekteen> also, Dr_willis, I figured out how to do my previous question
<thylio> I'm having problems watching divx videos i on internet. I have installed mplayer. when i press play, the screen (where the film shuld be) is black and in the upper left corner is sais "mplayer". after that firefox shuts down. Got the same problem in konqueror to, exept that it doesent shut down. Can anyone help me?
<mohi> in gnome, when you hit alt+f2 and type that phrase, there would be a fish crossing your desktop!
<florianr> If I use views with type full node the title is shown as link .....
<florianr> ... and not formated as normal nodes title ....
<florianr> But I want it to be shown as normal title. ...
<florianr> how could I change that?
<Dr_willis> tekteen,  the samba docs helped? :)
<thylio> When i started konqueror from terminal i got:
<thylio> ASSERT: "!icon.isEmpty()" in /build/buildd/kdebase-3.5.8/./libkonq/konq_pixmapprovider.cc (81)
<thylio> ASSERT: "!icon.isEmpty()" in /build/buildd/kdebase-3.5.8/./libkonq/konq_pixmapprovider.cc (81)
<thylio> Is it relevant?
<Dr_willis> thylio,  i dont think so.
<thylio> Okay. Damn
<Dr_willis> what site you watching divx video in anyway?
<thylio> stage6.divx.com ;D
<draik> !fortune
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fortune - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<draik> :(
<Dr_willis> thylio,  i can watch stage6 stuff  - I normally download the videos however.
<thylio> Hmm...  Let work backwords. What is different in your software than in mine?
<Dr_willis> No idea.. You tell me. :)
<Dr_willis> Using firefox, and ive installed the kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<thylio> I guess u have mplayer, kmplayer,
<Dr_willis> I got about eveyrthing there is :)
<thylio> hehe:p Okay,  That doesnt help me mutch^^,
<Dr_willis>  kubuntu-restricted-extras - would be the first thing to grab.
<thylio> think that was the first thing i did.
<Alberio> in friefox, does anybody else's "open" button in the downloads window not work?
<Alberio> I just updated to Gutsy yesterday, and installed firefox from the repos, but the open button doesn't do anything
<thylio> what is the command of the super editor?
<Dr_willis> Everything I got installed on this box --------> http://pastebin.com/m507f7933
<Dr_willis> super editor?
<thylio> Dunno, just so i can edit a .conf file ^^,
<Alberio> or does anybody know how to fix this problem?
<Dr_willis> Alberio,  you mean the 'open/remove' links? Open works here . for my videos at least.
<Alberio> yes, those
<Alberio> and @thylio, just do sudo <text editor> <file>
<Alberio> like say, sudo pico xorg.conf
<thylio> need the command for the text editor:p
<Alberio> or sudo kate xorg.conf
<thylio> pico then?
<thylio> okay, thx
<Alberio> it doesn't matter what text editor you use
<Dr_willis> use whatever editor you like.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Alberio> just need to do it with su priveledges
 * tekteen uses "nano -w"
 * Alberio is a kate fan
 * ubunturos points, nano is linked to pico. So, there's no pico
<Dr_willis> I am able to watch http://stage6.divx.com/user/xchristox/video/1778519/New-Species-Discovered-That-Look-Like-Aliens!  inside the browser window.
 * tekteen uses "sudo nano -w FILE" or "kdesudo kwrite FILE"
<Alberio> the open link doesn't work in swiftfox or swiftweaasel either
<lovre> hi all
<Dr_willis> Alberio,  You have ubuntu-desktop installed as well?
<lovre> can any1 help me? When i plug in my USB memory key, it doesnt automount... How to fix this?
<Alberio> I'm not sure
<Alberio> *goes to check*
<Alberio> and for lovre, would adding it to fstab work?
<draik> I forgot who it was, but thank you for mentioning Uplink. I'm now addicted.
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, what plugin enables that video?
<ignoramus> Hello everyone.  Got a problem installing IPblock... when I try to enable it, i get an error telling me it can't find VERBOSE= -q.   Any ideas on how to fix?
<Alberio> i only have kubuntu-desktop installed
<drx> Hello, i have difficulties with enabling mouse gestures in konqueror. I already looked in kControl (khotkeys), but there are no predefined settings.
<shad__> I need download manager with gui
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  no idea :) i pastebin'd everything i got installed.
<Dr_willis> unless you can tell me how to check firefox to see what its using
<thylio> BluesKaj: Then we have the same problem. Cant get divx videos working.
<drx> BluesKaj: have you tried medibuntu repositories?
<thylio> Dr_willis: This is whats happes; http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/9731/skjermbilde2vc5.png
<BluesKaj> thylio, I'm DLing it ...pretty sure it'll play in vlc
<lovre> Alberio: how to do that? if you could explain
<thylio> BluesKaj: yeah. But the beauty of steaming is that i dont have to download :p
<Dr_willis> Its often better to download then stream
<Dr_willis> i download, save to disk.. watch at work. :P
<BluesKaj> I use konq web browser , so i dunno what plugin will play it
<Dr_willis> if only i could get the names batter then 1243243242141324.divx
<Dr_willis> heh
<Alberio> lovre: do you have the mount point of the usb?
<lovre> just a sec
<Dr_willis> aha - I seem to be using......  totem-plugin-viewer 2.20.0  Browser Plugin using GStreamer 0.10.14
<Dr_willis> thats playign them. :)
<Dr_willis> i played a video and did a rightclick/about
<thylio> Why did'nt i think of that?   -.-  totem, lol:D
<Dr_willis> totem-mozilla                                   install
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, FF ?
<lovre> Alberio: i dont know what mount point of the usb is..
<moster> wenas
<thylio> when i am talking here. Got a issue when trying to mount my newlie partitioned hdd.
<Dr_willis> Im using firefox
<Alberio> lovre: go into /dev is there an sdb1?
<Dr_willis> lets see if it works in konq.
<Alberio> lovre: how about an sdb2
<drx> If anyone is interested: Here is how i managed to solve the mousegestures config: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3088120.0
<lovre> Alberio: there is sdb and sdb1
<rothchild> ok I've had my dinner and I'm still trying to sort samba out. I can't get the permissions right and keep getting NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<Alberio> lovre: is the usb mounted atm?
<lovre> Alberio: you mean like mounted to a directory?
<lovre> Alberio: it is not
<thylio> Dr_willis: Did u use totem-plugin-viewer 2.20.0?
<lovre> Alberio: the automount doesnt work
<Alberio> lovre: alright, try this. lets see if we've got the right drive first
<Alberio> lovre: go to /media
<Alberio> lovre: mkdir test1
<lovre> ok
<Alberio> lovre: the usb drive is fat32 format?
<lovre> its fat, but not sure if its 32. I suppose yes
<Dr_willis> grep totem ALL_I_GOT_INSTALLED      totem-mozilla totem-gstreamr  libtotem-plparser7 totem
<Alberio> lovre: it probably is.
<Alberio> lovre: next command
<Dr_willis> is all the totem related packages I got it seems
<Alberio> lovre: type sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/test1 -t vfat
<lovre> Alberio: ok, that is the right drive
<Alberio> lovre: great
<thylio> Dr_willis: I'll follow in your fotsteps
<vasilisa> i installed the restricted ATI driver and now everything's slower
<lovre> Alberio: now what
<Alberio> lovre: now we can either choose to add the drive to /etc/fstab, or we can add the mount command to the startup file
<vasilisa> but without it nexuiz wont even go
<lovre> Alberio: what startup file?
<Alberio> lovre: give me a second to check something out, and I'll get back to you very soon
<lovre> Alberio: ok
<escuter> hey, can someone help me upgrade to 7.10?
<escuter> apt-get dist-upgrade is doing nothing
<Alberio> lovre: Well i've got one way, but it's a little unorthodox. I'll just ask something real quick for the other way
<Alberio> How would I get the UID of a drive?
<vasilisa> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lovre> Alberio: what do i need to do? Can i add the line in fstab?
<crimsun> Alberio: vol_id -u
<Alberio> crimsun: thanks
<thylio> jees. Why the hell is'nt the sound working in vlc now... -.-
<Alberio> crimsun: I get a "no device"
<Dr_willis> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Dr_willis> several ways to get the uuid :)
<Dr_willis> you can even change the uuid if you want
<Alberio> great
<Alberio> ubotu is very useful
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is very useful - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Alberio> lovre: do what ubotu said
<Dr_willis> I got my uuids to be like 000-000-000-000-001  and 00-000-000-000-002 and so on. :P
<Alberio> lovre: type in sudo blkid. Note down the UUID for /dev/sdb1
<Dr_willis> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Dr_willis> also shows the uuids
<lovre> Alberio: done
<lovre> Alberio: now?
<Dr_willis> You just asked how.. :) what were you trying to do? heh
<Alberio> Dr_willis: trying to find it to add the drive into the fstab file
<Alberio> lovre: sudo <some text editior> /etc/fstab
<lovre> Alberio: done
<Alberio> lovre: notice the format that's in there
<thylio> How do i fint out what audio-output to use?
<lovre> Alberio: i see
<Alberio> lovre: I would just follow that format
<Alberio> so I would add the line
<lovre> Alberio: well, its not very consistent...
<Alberio> lovre: well the first few lines
<ubuntu> hello
<Alberio> lovre: well I would type in this
<Dr_willis> Alberio,  you dont have to use the uuid. you can use the /dev/whatever name as well
<Alberio> lovre: UUID=<your UUID> /media/test1 vfat defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Alberio> Dr_willis: well don't I feel stupid XD
<Alberio> alright lovre, looks like you can use /dev/sdb1 instead of UID
<Alberio> the UUID*
<lovre> i see
<Dr_willis> :)
<lovre> Alberio: so it goes like this: /dev/sdb1 /media/test1 vfat
<lovre> Alberio: or what?
<thylio> how do i restart x?
<Alberio> Dr_willis: would it have also worked to enter "mount /dev/sdb1 /media/test1 -t vfat" ?
<Alberio> thylio: endx, startx I think would work
<lovre> thylio: you can CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<Alberio> lovre: yeah, but I would add the rest of the stuff I put in there
<Alberio> lovre: not exactly sure if it's necessary, but it keeps with format *shrugs* maybe Dr_willis can explain again here
<lovre> Alberio: ok, now what? restart or it should work now?
<Alberio> lovre: that line should have it mount to /media/test1 though. so you might want to change teh name
<lovre> Alberio: i changed
<Alberio> lovre: ok. well since it's already mounted, you don't need to restart. just do the same thing we did for making /media/test1
<Alberio> and mount it there instead
<Alberio> to the new folder
<Alberio> when you restart, it should mount that drive to that point
<lovre> ok
<lovre> thank you
<lovre> i hope it works
<lovre> gna restart now, i mounted to /media/USB
<Dr_willis> learning the ins and outs of how linux mounts drives - is a top 10 thing to become a Linux Leet Haxor. :)
<lovre> bbiab
<Alberio> lovre: good luck
<lovre> ty
<biovore> cow -- its not a animal if your a Linux Leet Haxor :-P
<Alberio> Dr_willis: speaking of which, I was exploring /dev yesterday, and noticed the file type "Character special"
<biovore> does your kernel moo ?
<biovore> :-P
<Alberio> Dr_willis: they seem to me to be streams, for handling devices
<Dr_willis> Alberio,  everything is a file :) even devices.
<Alberio> Dr_willis: noting that my wacom tablet shows up as /dev/input/wacom which is a symbolic link to /dev/input/event4, and also stdin and stdout are character specials
<Alberio> Dr_willis: I'm trying to move out of my casual user stage ^^
<lovre> not working :(
<icheyne> hi all - how do I get the strigi daemon to start at boot? should I do that?
<lovre> and theese flying icons that should be on kicker are annoying.
<lovre> i hope some1 fixes that bug asap
<Alberio> lovre: want to paste your /etc/fstab file in pastebin?
<Alberio> or at least the part you added
<lovre> Alberio: i changed it now, gna restart once more to see
<lovre> brb
<smax> hi gang
<Alberio> hi
<smax> when i reboot my computer,  previous programs that were running before i reboot automatcially restart.
<smax> how can i prevent this ?
<smax> where in kcontrol ?
<Dr_willis> Thats 'session management' at work.
<stdin> smax: system settings > advanced > session manager
<Dr_willis> close the apps. and log out. and it should 'rember' that they were not running.
<Dr_willis> 'start with an empty session' basicially disables the feature.
<smax> stdin: thanx pal
<lovre> i have changed fstab and now it autostarts. But some chars are ? and i cant acces those files and/or folders
<lovre> should i have left the utf8 in fstab?
<Alberio> well for all my fat 32 mounts, I have
<Alberio> and they work
<Alberio> so yeah, I guess try that
<lovre> can you paste me that line from earlier plz?
<Alberio> lovre: UUID=<your UUID> /media/test1 vfat defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Alberio> lovre: /dev/sdb1 /media/test1 vfat defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Alberio> lovre: remember to change /media/test1
<lovre> i did. thank you again, ill try now.
<lovre> restarting....
<lovre> it is not working with that line :(
<Alberio> maybe its the umask=007,gid=46
<lovre> remove thoose parts?
<Alberio> lovre: those could be particular to my machine
<Alberio> lovre: try it, I don't know now
<lovre> do i NEED to restart for this to work?
<Alberio> I think so
<sourcemaker> which kind of software do you use for IRC... ?Kopete?
<Alberio> Konversation or xchat
<Alberio> sometimes chatzilla
<sourcemaker> Alberio: ok
<Dr_willis> i normally use umask=0002
 * Minataku meows
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, what was that divx URL again ? my klipbooard wasn't setup to save enuff text
<c0Ld> how can I pick different styles of login windows? I don't really like having the users' names listed
<Dr_willis> http://stage6.divx.com/user/dodge1986/video/1777532/Stargate-Atlantis-season-2-episode-7
<[ka]killer> dam it i lost The Game
<Dr_willis> c0Ld,  Install some KDM themes, and use the kdm theme tool
<Dr_willis> !find kdm
<ubotu> Found: kdm, kde-kdm-themes, kdmtheme
<Alberio> i lost too
<Minataku> Wow. Quiet.
<Minataku> I guess everyone is watching Mythbusters
<Death_roW> ◑ ◔
<Death_roW> ╔═╗
<Death_roW> ║▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓
<Death_roW> ╚═╝
<Minataku> Woah
<Minataku> Cool
<Minataku> What the hell character is that grid one?
<Death_roW> http://images.google.co.uk/images?q=SHOOP%20DA%20WHOOP&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi
<BluesKaj> Death_roW, are we supposed to be impressed ?
<Minataku> I was moderately impressed
<Death_roW> Not really
<Minataku> Broke the silence, at the very least
<Minataku> lol
<Death_roW> I'm bored, and as Minataku was talking about it being quiet
<BluesKaj> hehe yeah
<Minataku> Hooray for UTF-8 shenanigans! :D
<BluesKaj> divx plugins for FF, do they exist?
<BluesKaj> or even konq
<hcbox> cant do cfisk on my new disk ... nontheless is correctly detected in dmesg
<Minataku> I don't play anything inside the browser
<Minataku> hcbox: Hrm.
<Minataku> BluesKaj: I use the "Media Player Connectivity" extension
<Minataku> Which calls out to various configured media players with the locations of media
<Myrth[home]> hm... i'm running kde but in firefox the cursor and font antialiasing is gnome's... why?
<hcbox> ata1.01: ATA-7: Maxtor 6L300R0, BAH41G10, max UDMA/133 . Well but it doesnt give me the identifier and i cant cfdisk /dev/hdb :D
<jack> I can't raise the resolution ni KDE
<hcbox> jack: check your x configuration
<jack>  edited the Xorg configs as I did in  7.1
<jack> I know
<Minataku> Myrth: Firefox uses GTK
<jack> I removed them ALL but 1280 x 1024
<Myrth[home]> ah
<jack> and it still uses 1024 x 768
<jack> hcbox: I don't know where its getting the config from
<Dr_willis> could be its not getting the eide ? info from the monitor proplery
<jack> hcbox: its obviously not that =\
<Minataku> It's one of the few well-programmed GTK apps
<Minataku> jack: Try XRandR
<Minataku> !xrandr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xrandr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> ...
<Myrth[home]> Minataku: thanks, maybe you also know why when i click a link in kde apps (kontact, konversation, kopete, etc) it downloads to temporary file and shows it in firefox, instead of transferring the link directly to firefox?
<jack> haha :(
<Minataku> You <the rest of this comment is highly censored>
<Minataku> Dumbass bot
 * Minataku kicks ubotu
<jack> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1280 x 1200
<jack> VGA-0 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right) 0mm x 0mm
<Minataku> !info xrandr
<ubotu> xrandr: X Rotation, Reflection and Resize utility. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 84 kB
<jack> Hmm
<jack> its not listed in that list
<jack> Odd.
<Minataku> At least I can give you the package name
<jack> Its installed
<Minataku> Read the manual page for it
<Minataku> Then try and change the resolution with it
<Minataku> There used to be info on it, but hell if I know who did what with it
<Minataku> They're always doing all kinds of stupid crap around here
<jack> zrandr --size size/widthxhighth
<jack> whats Size?
<jack> Thats not something I use with monitors XD
<coreymon77> ubotu censors stuff?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about censors stuff? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<coreymon77> Minataku: or was that a joke
<Dr_willis> Hmm
<Minataku> No, they really do various idiotic things with the bot
<Dr_willis> !find rand
<ubotu> Found: libxcb-randr0, libxcb-randr0-dbg, libxcb-randr0-dev, libxrandr-dev, libxrandr2 (and 19 others)
<Dr_willis> !find krand
<Minataku> Randomly deleting or changing sh*t for no good reason
<Minataku> jack: One sec
<Minataku> I'm reading the manual page for it myself
<jack> Thanks Minataku
<jack> oh lol
<ubotu> File krand found in nessusd
<jack> I was going for its help :(
<jack> Man would be using rescources
<Minataku> xrandr --fb <width>x<height>
<juan_> whi
<juan_> does anyone know where the inittab file is?
<Minataku> That's the syntax to change the resolution
<Minataku> juan_: It's in /etc
<Minataku> Or at least should be
<juan_> i can't find it
<Minataku> It might be in a subdirectory within /etc
<jack> jack@evilsupercomp-linux:~$ xrandr --fb 1280x1024
<jack> I ran that
<jack> Do I need to use the kde control panel thing now?
<Minataku> And?
<jack> It didn't change anything on its own
<Minataku> Is the resolution correct now?
<jack> no.
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> Something doesn't want you using 1280x1024
<Minataku> lol
<juan_> just another question, i have installed on a kubuntu gusty a virtual box running xp, this might be a VERY SILLY qwuestion, but do you think it is necesaary to setup an antivirus within the virtual box?
<Dr_willis> juan_,  depends on what you are doing with it.
<jack> I'm on 1024x768 and thers a widescreen one after it but nothign else in the kde control
<Dr_willis> if its web surfing and doing other stuff.. then yes. i think so
<juan_> it's for a university professor, he will be cheking student's papers
<jack> Minataku: woudl runmning that with sudo help?
<jack> nope
<jack> DX
<Minataku> >.<
<Minataku> Hrm
<Minataku> This is perplexing
<jack> odd
<jack> Konquerer won't use my conenction
<jack> Could not connect to host http://www.google.com/search?q=ssh+kubuntu&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8.
<jack> p-o-s
 * jack is dling firefox
<Minataku> Yeah, if that idiotic KDE Network Whatever thing doesn't see the connection, then in a stroke of absolute idiocy, no KDE apps will have network access
<biovore> I think it has something to do with an interaction with knetwork manager..  I think /etc/resolve gets changed after konquer has started and then it can't resolve dns anymore.. (not sure)
<soberon> Good Evening... How is possible to configure my google.talk chat account in kopete? Exist a how-to?
<Minataku> Why the f***ing hell the f***ing DE has to see the f***ing internet connection just for it's own f***ing apps to have f***ing internet is so far beyond my comprehension, it f***ing hurts
<Minataku> KDE and GNOME need to leave the things that lie in the kernel TO THE F*CKING KERNEL AND NOT TRY TO TAKE OVER TASKS THAT BELONG TO THE OS
<crimsun> uh what?
<biovore> hes grumping abotu kde
 * Dr_willis gets out the Tranq darts.
<jack> Firefox works
<jack> :(
<Dr_willis> Hes going to Charge! look out!
<biovore> lol
<Minataku> lol
<jack> >:U
<biovore> yeah.. Not sure why that is.. I havn't ever had that problem here..
<biovore> But I hear people have it alot..
<BluesKaj> !shout | Minataku
<ubotu> Minataku: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<BluesKaj> :)
<biovore> you sure.. Its so small and hard to read :-P
<Minataku> I think Canonical is funded by Microsoft to piss Linux hopefuls off
<Minataku> :P
<oscar_> Hola
<jack> lol
<oscar_> alguien que me explique lo de automatix2 ??
<biovore> well knetwork manager is a suse thing.. so its sorta that way..
<biovore> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<BluesKaj> well maybe the KDE dev team too ...that kde4 is awful
<biovore> well kde4 is still beeing worked on.. they don't even have the basics done yet..
<jack> lol
<coreymon77> kde4 is still beta
<jack> WTF
<jack> Adapet doesn't give me an ETA
<jack> What is this shit?
<jack> :(
<Minataku> It's KDE
<Minataku> :P
<biovore> I think there is a deails thing..
<jack> nope
<jack> <_<
<biovore> I use apt on the cmd line.. gui tools suck basicly..
#kubuntu 2008-11-10
<Ahmuck> sadly, i may be moving from kubuntu to ubuntu
<tacosarecool> Hey ahmuch
<tacosarecool> You have a stickam account?
<zir-rt> Ahmuck: why?
<tacosarecool> Or whoever
<Ahmuck> menu system
<tacosarecool> Because is anyone else getting the glitch
<tacosarecool> On stickam
<Ahmuck> and now it takes a G of ram to do the same thing
<tacosarecool> Like you can't make a video on it I could on another site
<Ahmuck> what is stickam ?
<tacosarecool> It is a webcam site
<tacosarecool> It worked in kde3
<zir-rt> Ahmuck: that is straing, but also linux uses all the ram memory to cache and buffer, not only apps.
<granado> buenas noches a todos
<mister-t> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tacosarecool> !page rendering wrong
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bluecopper> hello
<bluecopper> quick question
<bluecopper> has anyone upgrade to open office 3
<zir-rt> bluecopper: I dont, but I know there is a repo :)
<bluecopper> i did my upgrade but i cant seem to write to .docx format
<bluecopper> i can read docx but i cant write to it
<zir-rt> bluecopper: It can't
<zir-rt> bluecopper: openoffice.org 3 can only open/read docx archives
<zir-rt> also the same with the excels.x archives
<bluecopper> In addition to read and write support for the Microsoft Office binary file formats (.doc; .xls, .ppt, etc.), OpenOffice.org 3.0 is now capable of opening files created with Microsoft Office 2007 or Microsoft Office 2008 for Mac OS X (.docx, .xlsx, .pptx, etc.). Thus, OpenOffice.org users can interact with users still using Microsoft Office. The various filters for the Microsoft Office file formats also make mixed environments
<bluecopper> possible, so that some users stay on Microsoft Office while others use OpenOffice.org.
<bluecopper> i got that from open office features
<bluecopper> i was told that version 3 was able to
<tacosarecool> Any problems
<tacosarecool> With rendering pages
<zir-rt> bluecopper: I dont think it can sve them
<bluecopper> i know someone using OO 3 on a mac and he can create docx files
<tacosarecool> some what of flash
<bluecopper> hmmm
<acemo> Is it possible to let the popups of getting new messages on msn (kopete) to go away after a certain time?
<DarkSmoke> why doesn't gspca build on intrepid
<DarkSmoke> ?
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> how do i change time in kubuntu 8.10? i selected my zone but it is showing time wrong (added 1 hour)
<tacosarecool> How do I get flash 10 in kde4 not to act weird
<lovre> anyone here?
<done> hi!  same question here :-)    I have a question about the XF86Forward key and some global default I can't find the setting for.
<tacosarecool> Anyone have render problems with flash on linux like you go to a website with flash and it looks weird like on stickam
<tacosarecool> one part looks od
<tacosarecool> d
<done> thanks for kubuntu... it's bad ass!
<bluecopper> hi
<HappySmileMan> OMG, there is actually a libpr0n source folder in firefox source
<bluecopper> i have a question about OO3
<tacosarecool> I have a flash problem sorta it works but some stuff looks weird like one part of stickam
<bluecopper> i was told that oo3 was able to read and write docx file formats and i know someone using it on mac and then are able to write docx but i did my upgrade this evening from 2.4 to 3 but i'm unable to write to docx
<bluecopper> hello
<delight> does somebody know why env-variables defined in /etc/environment ain't interpreted for the root-user ? and how to make root use them ? (su - / sudo -i etc. etc.)
<Guest60662> I tried to decrease my ntfs partition and enlarge my ext3 kubuntu partition using qtparted. however, i'm gessing the latter fails because i'm booted into it now.
<delight> Guest42150: try the live-cd ;)
<acemo> Is it possible to let the popups of getting new messages on msn (kopete) to go away after a certain time?
<zir-rt> How can I configure the mouse to one single click for gnome programs? Do a need to edit a config file or install a config program?
<HappySmileMan> acemo: In Kopete contact list window you can change notifications
<HappySmileMan> Go to "Incoming message" and uncheck "SHow popup window"
<acemo> <HappySmileMan> so only popup or no popup possible?
<HappySmileMan> Yes I think so, they shoul;d go away by themselves after a few seconds but I think it'd be nicer if they went away quicker
<acemo> seem to stay for atleast a minute here.. then i clicked away
 * andylockran|lapt is back.
<watts_> hi
<antoine> Hi
<watts_> howsit
<dennister> hey channel, need some serious help with sound...i just put my htpc in a new, bigger case, and everything has gone smoothly except for sound...I get none, even though I spend some time in winblows hell and it's working there (not perfectly, cause I don't get system sounds and only get music using 5.1 speakers) but with my kubuntu  get absolutely nothing
<dennister> I've purged everything with pulseaudio, but that hasn't helped either...anyone have some time for me?
<SJr|Nbook> Kubuntu 8.10, Dell M1210 XPS, (nvidia GeForce 7400 Go). I seem to be getting alot of artifacts on the screen with KDE, and it not redrawing properly. I'm using the Nvidia binary driver. Any ideas?
<lovre> how do i autostart a script with as root?
<SJr|Nbook> cron?
<joe-coder> what will happen if i delete my swap partition?  it's in the way of me enlarging my main ext3 partition
<Guest8501> boa noite a todos
<SJr|Nbook> joe-coder nothing really, you might run out of ram
<SJr|Nbook> errr memory
<SJr|Nbook> alot of systems don't need it, it depends.
<dennister> please, someone help me with this sound issue? do I really have to go back to winblows every time I wanna hear some music or watch some news?
<DarkSmoke> what sound issue dennister
<dennister> DarkSmoke: that I don't get any :-) although it was working with pulseaudio (and b4 that alsa) b4 I changed the pc case
<Guest8501> como ir para o irc do Kurumin
<DarkSmoke> how can a pc case effect sound?
<dennister> it works in winblows, so it can't be hardware
<DarkSmoke> sound strange
<HappySmileMan> The PC case was only thing changed?
<dennister> DarkSmoke: because changing the case means you physically rebuilt the thing...
<demonhunter123> i have a linksys lne100tx im trying to install
<demonhunter123> lspci sees it as a
<HappySmileMan> dennister: Yeha he rebuilt it but it works in Windows so iot's connected right
<dennister> HappySmileMan: i also added antoher sata drive and different optical drives, but like i said, it works in winblows
<demonhunter123> 00:08.0 Ethernet controller: ADMtek NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev 11)
<demonhunter123> but thats as far as it goes
<dennister> the home theatre case was just too small for this mobo and dual core powerhouse
<DarkSmoke> tried to change back the case and see if it still works?
<DarkSmoke> if it still works, its the case, if not...
<dennister> DarkSmoke: very funny
<DarkSmoke> its some updat
<DarkSmoke> e
<DarkSmoke> dennister: do i look funny?
<DarkSmoke> test and see
<DarkSmoke> ;p
<DarkSmoke> else, you aint gonna find out
<dennister> cute...but that would defeat the purpose...right now it's a software issue
<dennister> and kubuntu issue
<DarkSmoke> thats whats your brain's tellin ya
<DarkSmoke> just try the older case and see if it works
<demonhunter123> anyone have a solution for me
<DarkSmoke> it shouldn't be difficult to change case... come on
<DarkSmoke> demonhunter123: whats your prob?
<demonhunter123> i have a linksys lne100tx im trying to install
<demonhunter123> lspci sees it as a
<demonhunter123> 00:08.0 Ethernet controller: ADMtek NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev 11)
<demonhunter123> but thats as far as it goes
<HappySmileMan> Well if he doesn't want to do that he can aways try reinstall sound drivers and/or kernel
<dennister> HappySmileMan: do you have any ideas for me? doing what he suggests would take another 12-24 hours...
<HappySmileMan> But I doubt that would work since they were working fine
<DarkSmoke> changing a case takes 12 to 24hrs ?
<HappySmileMan> Could be that adding in hardware did something so now it needs to be set up again, which is why I suggest reinstalling drivers
<DarkSmoke> man.. i do it in 20mins, test included
<dennister> this is a 'case' of pulseaudio being purged but still leaving traces of itself behind...interfering with alsa
<DarkSmoke> demonhunter123: linksys is a net router right?
<l2trace99> anyone running dual monitors with a raedon card on 8.10 ?
<demonhunter123> linksys also makes 10/100mb pci cards
<DarkSmoke> ah
<DarkSmoke> ok
<demonhunter123> this is a network pci card
<DarkSmoke> and you don't have net?
<DarkSmoke> ..internet that is
<lovre> how to add application launcher icon to a kde4 panel?
<demonhunter123> no
<DarkSmoke> ok
<demonhunter123> i need dual network cards
<HappySmileMan> lovre: Right click on panel, add widgets, there should be two app launchers there, if you right click on desktop instead of panel it'll e placed in middle of desktop
<demonhunter123> i need the system to have 2 cards
<DarkSmoke> so you must be talkin to me from another pc . or insertind data with you're hands reading it back with you're hands
<DarkSmoke> ;p
<DarkSmoke> oh
<DarkSmoke> i see
<DarkSmoke> dual networks cards, never tried that, i goes someone else must help ya
<lovre> HappySmileMan: i dont mean the application launcher like the start button, i mean just like a button that would run Firefox...
<scorpmax> hi
<HappySmileMan> Oh, the way I did it was drag from menu to desktop, then from desktop to panel
<HappySmileMan> Dragging straight to panel never worked
<lovre> HappySmileMan: ok, thank you
<HappySmileMan> Maybe it was a folderview instead of desktop, one of them worked
<lovre> HappySmileMan: another thing, KNetworkManager does not recognize my internet connections, so it tells applications i am in offline mode. Can this be fixed?
<HappySmileMan> Dunno, I've never had problems with internet here
<lovre> HappySmileMan: sorry to bother, another one, can i show icons as Details in folder view
<HappySmileMan> Not as far as I know, I think this may be planned for future KDE releases, I think I saw a screenshot on some blog anyway
<lovre> ok
<lovre> HappySmileMan: i have many problems with kubuntu 8.10, im frustrated
<lovre> HappySmileMan: do you use wpa_supplicant for wired connections?
<HappySmileMan> Nope
<lovre> :(
<HappySmileMan> Mozilla-qt built and runs
<HappySmileMan> Very ugly, but maybe it works with themes?
<DarkSmoke> HappySmileMan: there is a qt version of mozlla?
<HappySmileMan> DarkSmoke: Not supported (yet) but if you're willing to compile it yourself you can get it
<HappySmileMan> My themes aren't compatible so I'll have to change that about:config value to test them
<Guest90995> alguem ta usando o mand.2009
<genesismachine> my setup on my server is borked. Is there a way to install packages with the liveCD and then reboot? My display is messed up, but I think if I can just install an ssh server on there, I can at least ssh in from my laptop and figure out what the heck is going on...
<DarkSmoke> how do i do it HappySmileMan?
<HappySmileMan> DarkSmoke: It's very ugly and has some rendering issues, and probably heaps more bugs, but if you must there's instructions at https://wiki.mozilla.org/User:Pjohnsen/MozillaQtBuild
<HappySmileMan> I had to add in a couple of lines to the code, but nothing needed to be "changed" per se, just missing a value for an enum and 2 pointer arguments to a function
<notriddle> genesismachine: Sure.
<notriddle> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<DarkSmoke> HappySmileMan: aint that how to build it on windowzE?
<notriddle> genesismachine: From the liveCD, you simply open the disk in Dolphin (to mount it), open a terminal, and "sudo chroot /media/[name may vary]".
<HappySmileMan> Nope
<DarkSmoke> ok
<DarkSmoke> i think i'll give it a try later
<DarkSmoke> im going to sleep now
<DarkSmoke> night all
<DarkSmoke> peace
<HappySmileMan> Night
<genesismachine> thanks notriddle
<notriddle> genesismachine: no problem.
<HappySmileMan> http://i36.tinypic.com/2e3psfa.jpg
<notriddle> HappySmileMan: Cool to see the progress of firefoqs. Last I saw it, the icons weren't rendered.
<HappySmileMan> That's after forcing compatibility with my KDE4 theme, default is very ugly
<HappySmileMan> And the icons on right side of tabbar don't appear
<HappySmileMan> You can't paste into URL bar and Ctrl+T doesn't work
 * notriddle wonders if there is a better name than firefoqs.
<HappySmileMan> But it renders webpages
 * notriddle thinks firefoqs needs some work...
<HappySmileMan> Yes does, but it came a long way from earlier this year
<luc_> I have added a second monitor through system settings
<HappySmileMan> What i don't understand, is why it would be so hard to just put a QLineEdit for addressbar and stuff like that
<luc_> for a beamer to be added
<luc_> now after i restarted my screen is not appearing anymore
<notriddle> They have to bind between XUL and Qt, HappySmileMan.
<cuznt> use oatmean
<cuznt> crap
<cuznt> use oatmeal it binds everything up
<luc_> I need an x xpert
<luc_> i just get the text for login now and not anymore my splash screen
<luc_> I hope somebody can help
<luc_> nobody ?
<cuznt> but kde still works?
<HappySmileMan> Almost certainly something wrong with your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, but no ideda how you'd fix it
<cuznt> luc does the kde still work?
<luc_> Ikde no
<luc_> I mean i see an attempt during startup to build a screen
<luc_> but it is aborted
<luc_> or something
<notriddle> luc
<notriddle> luc_: If I understand correctly, X started to load but then errored.
<notriddle> luc_: Can we see your X log?
<van> What is the best VNC server for Kubuntu?
<luc_> seems like it but ( idid not detect an error in verbose)
<notriddle> van: #ubuntu-bots, ask BestBot ;)
<luc_> wel I am working from another computer now with screen
<van> notriddle: ?
<luc_> so whats the place to look for this
<notriddle> luc_: When X fails to start, does it simply drop you to a prompt or does it give you some diagnostics.
<notriddle> van: On #ubuntu-bots, they have a bot running that records people's preferences. The topic says how.
<luc_> I will try to start it again what's the commandline command
<luc_> startx ?
<HappySmileMan> Yes
<notriddle> luc_: From that, I gather you can use the CLI. Simply view /var/log/Xorg.0.log with a text editor.
<luc_> fatal server error: requested entity allready in use
<luc_> giving up
<luc_> that's not me giving up :)
<Tribuck> then just solve it !
<notriddle> luc_: Would you be able to paste the whole, or at least all of the errors, somewhere?
<notriddle> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<luc_> well the labtop is in textmode next to me
<luc_> i am working though a screen
<luc_> with x running
<luc_> i did view /var/log/......
<luc_> its a long fil
<notriddle> luc_: I understand. Are there any other errors besides the "entity already in use"?
<luc_> looking
<xevix> is there a guide for making a kubuntu intrepid bootable usb stick, using linux?
<luc_> no other errors
<notriddle> xevix: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<notriddle> luc_: Okay. Sounds like there's two Sections using the same name, for lack of no other explanation. In /etc/X11/xorg.conf, are there two Sections with the same Identifier?
<luc_> i will have a look but
<luc_> hoow to get out of vieew mode back to command (sorry modern linux generation using graphic inteface most of the time)
<notriddle> luc_: Ctrl+Alt+F[1-6] Ctrl+Alt+F7 to return to GUI.
<xevix> notriddle, intrepid is 8.10
<luc_> looking
<notriddle> luc_: Of course, normally you can just use a terminal emulator (Konsole).
<xevix> and that's ubuntu
<notriddle> xevix: I know. It looks like it should work with Intrepid. And the guide seems to be mostly from the CLI, so Kubuntu won't make a difference.
<compilerwriter> I tried to utilize the help in Kmymoney and it said that it could not open the kdehelpcenter.  What do I need to do to fix this issue.
<desendeasi> hey my friend
<desendeasi> pls help me for ati driver in ubuntu
<desendeasi> msı ex 610 my video card
<desendeasi> my nootebook is msı ex610
<desendeasi> my video card is ati mobility readon hd 2400
<luc_> device 2 is mentioned twice as an identifier
<notriddle> luc_: Okay. There's the problem.
<desendeasi> luc_  pls help me
<luc_> deseneasi i was talking about my own problem
<notriddle> desendeasi: luc_ is getting help fixing his X.
<desendeasi> ok luc_ thanks
<desendeasi> notriddle pls help me
<desendeasi> can u help me
<luc_> let me guess nriddle vim /etc/....
<notriddle> desendeasi: I'll try, but I've kinda got my hands full. As soon as I'm done.
<desendeasi> ok thanks
<notriddle> luc_: Yep. Are both "device 2" Sections the same device type (an InputDevice, a Monitor).
<desendeasi> an url halper me for ati graphic card
<notriddle> desendeasi: Try Menu->System->Hardware Drivers
<desendeasi> yes i try it
<notriddle> !ati > desendeasi
<ubottu> desendeasi, please see my private message
<luc_> no the first is section device and the second is section screen
<luc_> hold on i am misreading ... just a se
<lovre> can someone paste me their /etc/network/interfaces contents please?
<desendeasi> ok ubottu i see your private message
<notriddle> desendeasi: ubottu is a robot, who contains lots of information helpers don't want to try to explain over and over again. I asked ubottu to tell you about ATI cards.
<lovre> can someone help me with knetworkmanager?
<luc_> noriddle: sorry i was to enthousiastic it seems no identifier named twice ( rechecking now)
<luc_> yes no identifier named twice
<aioobe> lovre: what's wrong with it
 * notriddle wishes luc_ could paste his Xorg.conf
<luc_> yeah me to
<lovre> aioobe: it says im disconnected, but i am connected to internet. This causes some programs to believe there is no connection to internet. Like firefox, pidgin, etc...
<notriddle> luc_: Perhaps you could simply delete your Xorg.conf and run "sudo dexconf".
<notriddle> lovre: How did you get connected?
<aioobe> mine does the same some times after coming back from suspend
<luc_> you are scaring me
<courtjesterg> it came to my attention they should put dates on the adepts when they were realsed
<notriddle> luc_: Sorry.
<lovre> notriddle: im connected to a wired network via wpa_supplicant
<luc_> lets first copy the present one shall we
<notriddle> luc_: Why am I scaring you?
<courtjesterg> i recoomend firestarter
<notriddle> luc_: Sure.
<courtjesterg> firestarter good firewall
<luc_> I have i presentation to befinished tomorroiw morning on this very laptop
<courtjesterg> already block one ip address
<courtjesterg> event
<luc_> it  3:30 here now
<notriddle> lovre: You ran wpa_supplicant directly? Why didn't KNetworkManager work.
<courtjesterg> i am not sure i can't read army time
<notriddle> luc_: Ick! Okay, so we can't simply trash xorg.conf...
<notriddle> luc_: Perhaps you could install elinks and paste to pastebin from there?
<luc_> no if you help me through commandlines first copy etc maybe.. elinks
<luc_> wget wwhat ?
<notriddle> luc_: sudo apt-get install elinks; elinks
<courtjesterg> so got a problem how do i lauch a php file that normally would of been launched from the web in windows
<lovre> notriddle: in kubuntu 7.10 i ran wpa_supplicant with the same script as now. KNetworkManager recognised the connection. Now, in 8.10, knetworkmanager says im disconnected. I dont know how to connect with knetworkmanager, since i need some weird authentification
 * notriddle doesn't know how to solve lovre's connection. Seems like a problem with the newer NetworkManager.
<lovre> notriddle: is there some other software i can use instead?
<luc_> to bad noriddle no internet
<lovre> notriddle: and, what is the way it makes system "think" it is or is not connected..?
<notriddle> lovre: Appearently, NetworkManager 0.7 doesn't play as nicely with external interaction (a.k.a. wpa_supplicant) as the older version included in Hardy.
<lovre> notriddle: what can i do about it? can i use something else? and why does firefox think im offline even when i quit knetworkmanager?
<xevix> notriddle, well, i need a different initrd and whatnot, right?
<notriddle> lovre: The programs ask NetworkManager whether or not the internet is connected. KNetworkManager is simply a frontend to NetworkManager, which runs in the background and is started with the system.
<notriddle> xevix: Doesn't the guide say?
<xevix> notriddle, nope, it only gives me the download link for the initrd and sysconfig of that particular distro, and version
<lovre> notriddle: how do i tell networkmanager that im connected?
<lovre> omg
<xevix> i've even found this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/10/15/ubuntu-810-persistent-flash-drive-install-from-live-cd/
<xevix> but not for kubuntu
<lovre> notriddle: omg, i think i got it
<notriddle> xevix: Kubuntu Hardy uses the same initrd as Ubuntu Hardy, so that guide will work.
<lovre> notriddle: i just created new "dummy" connection, and it works. I dont know how, it doesnt make sense. It thinks its connected, event though it cannot be due to password not being settup, but its connected via wpa_supplicant so it works somehow..
<lovre> wierd
<notriddle> lovre: Cool.
<lovre> notriddle: another question, i want to run this script that starts wpa_supplicant every time kubuntu starts. How do i do this? Note that inside it there is a sudo command, and i wouldnt want to have to type any additional passwords...
<notriddle> lovre: Add it to /etc/rc.local.
<notriddle> luc_: I'm looking at nm-system-settings.
<lovre> notriddle: just type the command?
<lovre> notriddle: it will run as root?
<notriddle> lovre: Yep.
<lovre> notriddle: ok, i will try, thank you for your time. :D
<luc_> i am trying to understand conf file
<lovre> brb trying this out
<notriddle> lovre: Are you sure that the dummy connection you set up won't invalidate the real one? rc.local runs before knetworkmanager
<luc_> noriddle I think I am on to something but it has no relation with the idetifier allready in use error
<notriddle> luc_: What's the problem?
<luc_> default screen says 640x480@60
<luc_> My screen is 1280 x something
<luc_> could this cause the problem ?
<courtjesterg> why after installing the firrefox entention to fix the browser flash bug does it still say firefox isn't a java compatible browser?
<notriddle> luc_: Okay. Does it list both resolutions? I know that an xorg.conf file may list all of the available resolutions, in case a full-screen application may want to run at a different resolution.
<lovre> erm
<notriddle> luc_: Okay. I can't find any information on nm-system-settings... so I'll try to fix it w/o the config file.
<lovre> rc.local didnt work
<notriddle> lovre: NetworkManager fouled the connection? rc.local is run before knetworkmanager
<lovre> notriddle: is that good or bar
<lovre> bad
<lovre> notriddle: maybe i have to remove "sudo" in front of commands?
<notriddle> lovre: You don't need to remove the sudo, though it is unnecessary.
<luc_> it says modeline "640x480@60" 25.2 640 565 752 800 480 490 492 525 -vsync -hsync
<luc_> gamma 1.0
<notriddle> lovre: After your connection is set up, NetworkManager may simply be bringing it back down again.
<notriddle> luc_: Okay. It's not listing them all.
<lovre> notriddle: when i run it manually it works. I run the script then i connect with netwokmanager, and it works. Maybe it cant find the script in /usr/local/bin since i dont run in as user but as root'
<notriddle> lovre: Ctrl+Alt+F8
<lovre> notriddle: says "internet not found". internet is the file name
<lovre> notriddle: maybe i should write the commands directly in rc.local
<notriddle> lovre: Yep.
<lovre> notriddle: ok, that should do itr
<notriddle> luc_: I'm stumped. Anyone else have any ideas?
<lovre> notriddle: another problem while im at it, i cant restart or shutdown my computer, it goes blank and i have to restart X server, and from login screen i have to select restart. any idea about this? Imma gonna restart to try internet now, brb
<notriddle> luc_: I should've asked before, but what type of graphics card are you using?
<notriddle> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<notriddle> !dual-head
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<notriddle> !dualhead
<notriddle> !xinerama
<notriddle> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<luc_> notriddle: hardware wise i don't know in x it says vesa driver
<notriddle> luc_: Try lspci
<quentin> Hey there! Ca anyone help me to create a .deb installer?
<quentin> A very simple one.
<notriddle> lovre: Did it work?
<notriddle> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<lovre> notriddle: yes it did :D
<lovre> notriddle: thank you for your help. any idea about the shutdown/restart problem
<mondo_doofus> Hello, I'm a long time kde 3.5 user and am not immediately seeing how to customize kde 4.x to my liking... I like a pretty unobtrusive thin taskbar at the top that is transparent with everything on it. If this is possible with KDE4, I can't find any howtos to set it up this way?
<notriddle> lovre: I'd say try to find a log of what happened during the freeze
<mondo_doofus> !?
<lovre> notriddle: where can i find this log?
<quentin> ubottu: I know. I need to some help for "creating" a deb installer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<notriddle> monodo_doofus: Use a different theme.
<quentin> -to
<mondo_doofus> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<quentin> :)
<notriddle> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<luc_> notriddle: when things go wrong they really go wrong battey went dead (restartiing now with power)
<quentin> ... Checkinstall won't help me...
<notriddle> !search deb
<ubottu> Found: debconf, debugging, maintainer, ddebs, gdebi, hardware, xmms, libsslbug, standards, distributions
<quentin> In fact, I need to know where to store backup files.
<notriddle> lovre: There are a few. Try /var/log/messages
<quentin> I'm not making a deb installer for an exesting program. I'm writing a deb installer for a script that replaces some files. And I need to know what is the "good location" to store backup files
<lovre> notriddle: theres lots of it, what am i looking for?
<quentin> i
<notriddle> lovre: Any obvious errors. You may want to mark somewhere, try to restart, and look at everything after it.
<killermach> how do I get my USB mouse to work on my laptop after I have already logged into kubuntu?
<frogonwheels> killermach: generally just plug it in.
<luc_> notriddle: if i just blank the second monitor part form the x.conf (that where the problems started ?
<lovre> notriddle: i see on a forum someone is mentioning "halt" command from vty? what can that do?
<notriddle> lovre: halt is simply a CLI command to shut down a computer.
<killermach> frogonwheels: hmm.. this has not worked for me usually if I reboot with the mouse plugged in or maybe logout plugin mouse restart kdm, then login I have a mouse
<frogonwheels> killermach: you aren't using gdm are you?
<frogonwheels> I mean.
<killermach> frogonwheels: mostly I don't use a mouse I use the glidepoint pad, but ocassionally I like to have a mouse
<notriddle> luc_: You can try it. After you do, running X and Ctrl->Alt->Backspace if it works is faster than startx and definitely faster than rebooting.
<killermach> I'm using what kubuntu installs by default
<killermach> frogonwheels: looks to be kdm
<frogonwheels> there used to be another program called gdm (I think that was it) which was a layer between mouse driver.. worked for console as well as x
<frogonwheels> .. you won't be using it.
<notriddle> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<frogonwheels> killermach: sounds like your dbus isn't properly working for you.
<notriddle> frogonwheels: GDM is not a layer between mouse driver and X.
<frogonwheels> no.. gdm is now the gnome display manager
<frogonwheels> but it was called something liekt hat.
<notriddle> frogonwheels: You mean gpm. X never used it that much, and it wasn't responsible for the type of hotplugging that a USB mouse involves anyway.
<frogonwheels> ahhh!
<frogonwheels> sorry
<frogonwheels> no
<frogonwheels> it wasn't
<notriddle> !gpm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpm
<frogonwheels> not really surprising
<lovre> notriddle: halt command shuts down perfectly.....
<mondo_doofus> !kdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm
<notriddle> !gpm is a daemon that captures mouse events when the system console is active, and delivers events to applications through a library.
<frogonwheels> yeah - anwyay not the problem here.
<lovre> !shutdown
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown
<frogonwheels> Anybody seen this?  :( :( :(    konqueror: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/lib/libkonq.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZN3KIO3Job9addSubjobEPS0_b
<luc_> notriddle: Ithank you for your persistence but I really need to stop now 04:14 I can't think straight anymore
<nyp4life> quick question.. does a .deb file need to be somewhere specific or can i install from desktop?
<frogonwheels> upgraded to intrepid.  things worked - I removed a whole lot of 'obsolete' libraries. now kde4 is broken.
<notriddle> !kdm is the KDE Display Manager. It manages a collection of X servers on local or remove machines.
<luc_> I will face the problems tomorrow morning
<frogonwheels> I've reinstalled many libraries - run debsums
<luc_> today morningthat is
<notriddle> !gdm is the GNOME Display Manager. It manages a collection of X servers on local or remove machines.
<lovre> notriddle: can you take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1714220&postcount=9     does it have anything to do with this?
<notriddle> lovre: Looks like a problem with KDM...
<mondo_doofus> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<rodriguez> hola
<notriddle> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rodriguez> alguien de puerto rico
 * quentin hates complexity. And making a really simple .deb file is a pain in the, well you know where
<notriddle> lovre: In their case, it didn't work with halt. In your case, it did.
<frogonwheels> frogonwheels: kdm comes up with the background and no login.
<frogonwheels> taking to myself again.
 * frogonwheels sighs
 * notriddle doesn't know how to make debs.
<lovre> be right back
<bilicki> what package do I need to be able to play divx, xvid and mp3 files?
<notriddle> mp4life: You can install it from anywhere.
<notriddle> bilicki: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<notriddle> !kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<notriddle> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lovre> :(
<notriddle> !kubuntu-restricted-extras is !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<notriddle> !"kubuntu-restricted-extras" is !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<quentin> btw, if someone wants to have the gentoo bash profile and gentoo bashrc to enable reverse search in command history with pageUp and pageDown and a lot of improvement for the shell, just ask me.
<draik_> What is the purpose of the package "prelink"?
<quentin> (that's what for I'm trying to make a deb installer )
<bilicki> now, videos work from dragon player, but not from Mplayer
<quentin> for ==+ end
<bilicki> "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<mondo_doofus> quentin: I might be interested
<bilicki> (in Mplayer)
<jcarlin6> Help
<mondo_doofus> quentin: rather, I AM interested
<jcarlin6> I put LinuxMCE on my DVD and
<jcarlin6> i don't know how to install it onto my kubuntu partition
<quentin> mondo_doofus: :)
<jcarlin6> PLZ HELP
<quentin> mondo_doofus I found a simple deb installer. Gonna learn from that
<mondo_doofus> jcarlin:um, so you tried booting from it? did you check the boot order in your BIOS?
<dig> bilicki: this may help ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20039
<jcarlin6> Okay... Yes I did but i see there is a way to install the packages with my existing kubuntu OS
<jcarlin6> But when i mount it it says permission denied\
<mondo_doofus> jcarlin6: missed that sorry, look at the end of this page http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/Installation_Guide
<memeemeee> can I mount a separate drive as a directory within my linux filesystem? (ie: /backups/laptop)
<Dragnslcr> memeemeee- that's the only way to mount a drive
<memeemeee> but do I have to put it in /mnt/ or /media/ ?
<jcarlin6> that website still doesn't help me with the permission denied problem
<mondo_doofus> jcarlin6: the CD isn't automounted?
<jcarlin6> IDK
<mondo_doofus> jcarlin6: look at the output of "mount"
<jcarlin6> how do i find out
<mondo_doofus> jcarlin6: what command are you attempting to use to mount it?
<Dragnslcr> memeemeee- you can moun a drive to any directory you want
<memeemeee> ok. and I place that info in fstab?
<Dragnslcr> Yeah
<memeemeee> k thanks Dragnslcr
<jcarlin6> mkdir -pv mnt
<jcarlin6> then when i just skip all the mounting commands
<jcarlin6> and type in sudo dpkg -i mnt/mce-installer_2.0.1-1_i386.deb is cannot be found
<mondo_doofus> jcarlin6: skip mounting commands what? what is the path/mount point of the linuxMCE cd/dvd?
<jcarlin6> media/
<jcarlin6> Ubuntu-Studio 8.04.1 i386
<mondo_doofus> jcarlin6: so if you do "ls -hasl /media/mnt/"
<mondo_doofus> you should see the contents of the CD
<mondo_doofus> jcarlin6: do you see the contents of the cd?
<condon> Does anyone know if there is a way to mount windows .ISO's w/ wine?
<condon> I've tried loading Daemon tools, but it gives me an error and won't isntall.
<jcarlin6> no its says no such file or directory
<mondo_doofus> jcarlin6: so I'll ask again, where are you mounting the cd?
<mondo_doofus> jcarlin6:fyi, usually CDs are automounted to /media/cdrom or /media/cdrom0
<jcarlin6> I don't know i am doing exactly what this website tells me http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/Installation_Guide the only difference is that i already had the dvd i made
<jcarlin6> before
<mondo_doofus> jcarlin6: if the dvd isn't automounted, you need to mount it first, once you can ls the files on the DVD, you can find where the .deb is you need to be installing and go from there
<condon> When I try to install Daemon tools in wine, after accepting the terms and clicking accept, I get a popup that says "SPTD setup V1.56 (c) 2004-..." in the title bar and it says "This platform is not supported"
<condon> is there something to configure in wine?  I've tried it as Vista and XP
<jcarlin6> were is the .deb usually?
<mondo_doofus> jcarlin6: I don't have a linuxMCE dvd handy, sorry
<condon> or does anyone know if I can just mount /home/user/Desktop/file.iso
<condon> and if wine will just take over from there?
<lovre> cant fix shutdown problem....
<killermach> anyone know how to start a USB mouse in kubuntu without reboot?
<killermach> I can plugin my USB HD and it is found fine, but my mouse does not work the same
<killermach> ls
<killermach> :)
<rav> hello. does anyone know where mysql keeps its files? where in the filesystem is the database?
<dig> is /etc/init.d/kdm restart working for everyone?
<dig> Mine stuck at * Checking the battery
<frogonwheels> not for me.
<frogonwheels> .. well it works but I don't get a login prompt.
 * frogonwheels sighs.
<mondo_doofus> jcarlin6:you getting anywhere?
<antonio_> rav: in /var/lib/mysql
<CyD> plasma is crashing when i try to close a widget :( any way to clear them off? after the crash they remain..
<CyD> i'd file a bug if it were a good idea; error output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/69863/
<dig> will dpkg-reconfigure kdm help?
<brady> anyone know how to disable my synaptics touchpad in 8.10?
<CyD> hmm dig i'll maybe try that.. or dig through my .kde4
<mondo_doofus> brady: hammer?
<brady> excuse me?
<dig> CyD: cool
<CyD> ah, plasma-appletsrc straightforward
<brady> I guess I dont know what that is
<CyD> *is straightforward
<ernest> hello
<ernest> I have an question
<ernest> where can I find system monitor which is possible to add in system's tray?
<gkffjcs__> does anyone know what the control character "\x" means?
<gkffjcs__> It's not on any ascii charts.
<lovre> i cant get KSensors to work
<lovre> i installed lm-sensors
<lovre> help, i cant get anything inside KSensors, i installed lm-sensors...?
<lovre> when i type sensors, i get "No sensors found!"
<ekontsevoy> I have been playing with KDE 4.1 today (Kubuntu 8.10) and I liked it A LOT. One question though: how can I make my fonts "beefy"? I like my fonts to be Mac-style, and on Ubuntu/Gnome I usually configure them to use native font hinter, slight hinting, with subpixel rendering, but on Kubuntu these settings result in the same look as full or medium hinting, i.e. thin Windows-like fonts. What am I doing wrong?
<yuriy> ekontsevoy: you may need to force the DPI to something else. also I'm not sure if any of those settings take effect without restarting X
<goldmetal> anyone here vnc into gnome? and when so, is graphics emulation acceptable or is it extremely slow and lagging. not taking about video games  here. just openoffice and firefox etc..
<ekontsevoy> yuriy: yes I've restarted X and yes the rendering changes somewhat, but I've had much beefier fonts in Gnome with identical settings... I've used DPI of 96 on both systems.
<ekontsevoy> yuriy: but I'll try different DPI, thanks for the tip!
<lovre> any help with lm-sensors
<yuriy> lovre: haven't played with it in a while (2 years or so) but is there a sensors-detect command or similar?
<alt> hello
<buko> hey guys, got a problem. i can surf the net fine, but i cannot ping anything =/ any ideas?
<holymoo> can you ping your self?
<buko> localhost, yesh
<holymoo> wow weird
<holymoo> your firewall blocking ping requests?
<holymoo> thats really the only possibility if you can still surf
<buko> should not, got ping req enabled
<mondo_doofus> buko: try temporarily stopping iptables?
<holymoo> yeah right
<buko> ok, will try
<quentin> I know that's a stupid question but anyways: what's the correct command to add 4 files in a single tar.gz archive
<quentin> I tried tar -cvjf archive.tar.gz file1 file2 file3 file4 and only file1 is in archive...
<quentin> so then I tried to use tar -rf archive.tar.gz file2 file3 file4. I'm not getting an error but the archive is not updated...
<lovre> is it normal for Core2Duo E6420@2.13Ghz to be at temperature of 70°C with nothing big running?
<quentin> btw ark tells me  that writing to an existing archive is not supported.
<lovre> anyone herE=
<frogonwheels> that sounds a bit warm lovre
<yuriy> quentin: yeah ark is a bit unfinished right now. you can put multiple files in anarchive using tar by having them all match the same pattern (though I'm sure there are more specific ways)
<yuriy> simplest, if you want all the files in the working directory, tar -czf archive.tar.gz *
<quentin> yuriy: in fact, my method was ok. It's just that ark is wrecked. Tar -tvf on archive.tar.gz reports all the files...
<yuriy> oh, ok then
<quentin> yuriy: should I fill a bug report?
<frogonwheels> lovre: I went through the whole CPU temp thing with my hyperthreaded CPU.  ended up getting a new case and new CPU fan.
<lovre> frogonwheels: yea, now i ran a game, and it went up to 100°C... i think lm-sensors is correct..
<frogonwheels> lovre: reboot and see what your bios tells you..
<lovre> frogonwheels: C2D processors are not supposed to get warm, they are supposed to work @ 40°C in idle mode
<sj400> Is anybody else having terrible problems with the whole DKMS/nVIDIA thing?
<yuriy> quentin: file one against ark if you can reproduce the behavior
<lovre> frogonwheels: looked in bios, says 80°C !!!
<frogonwheels> lovre: strange - would have thought it would have crapped out by then.
<sj400> Well, at least, I think it's the nvidia drivers.  It could just be the new KDE stuff, though.
<frogonwheels> lovre: all those modern cpus have self-regulation - they tend to deliberately slow down and finally stop when they get to hot.
<frogonwheels> too
<quentin> yuriy: It's possible to reproduce it. But I know nothing about how to report correctly.
<lovre> frogonwheels: what am i supposed to do? Can i return it to my vendor and ask for another processor? I didnt do anything to it, never overclocked or anything....
<yuriy> quentin: ah that I can help with
<frogonwheels> lovre: I'd suspect your case.
<lovre> frogonwheels: so i cant do anything
<frogonwheels> lovre:  What kind of case do you have?  I was pretty naive about cases till a couple of years ago.
<yuriy> quentin: go here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<quentin> yuriy: ok
<lovre> frogonwheels: case would be where everything is, motherboard, etc?
<lovre> frogonwheels: i dont know, regular midi case
<frogonwheels> lovre: yep.. the bit around the outside.
<yuriy> quentin: put in a summary, on the next page look through the bugs it shows to see if somebody has filed something similar already. if not, choose the i'd like to report a new bug option
<frogonwheels> lovre: Look up  antec (I think) and Cooler-Master.
<yuriy> quentin: for the package put in kdeutils
<frogonwheels> lovre: they have some value-for-money cases that behave pretty well.
<quentin> yuriy: ok.
<lovre> frogonwheels: it has gotten up to 98°C and i only ran a video
<lappen> im trying to configure my hdtv, though I cant get it to work with a resolution moren then 1024x768. Using xrandr -q only shows the regular screen 0 , no multiple displays. Any suggestion
<yuriy> quentin: in the big information box, put the application (ark) the version of the application, of KDE, and of kubuntu that you are using
<frogonwheels> lovre: yeah - crap case. They shouldn't sell that kind of cpu with crap cases.
<yuriy> quentin: and detailed instructions of how to reproduce the bug and what goes wrong
<frogonwheels> lovre: I can't tell you much more - do a bit of google research on cases
<lappen> or to clarify, should xrandr -q output several displays when connecting my lcd to a dvi output and my hdtv to a hdmi output on the same gfx card
<lovre> frogonwheels: ok, thank you
<frogonwheels> lovre: I totally sympathise - I changed just my CPU fan , and it was better.. but not till I got a good case did it really improve.
<lovre> frogonwheels: ok ill see what i can do.. thank you for your time
<frogonwheels> np.  you should also make sure all your fans are actually running!
<frogonwheels> oh.. and lovre  -  even if fans are working.. if there's a layer of dust between the fan and the CPU, the CPU won't cool down.
<lovre> frogonwheels: you mean in the ribbs of the cooler?
<frogonwheels> lovre: yeah.. have had that problem a few times.
<frogonwheels> lovre: got this nice copper -finned heat sink.. and it works great..
<frogonwheels> lovre: but it's also good for collecting dust.
<lovre> frogonwheels: ill try to clean it... What would be best-buy cooler to buy?
<frogonwheels> lovre: It's been a while.  I'd look at the brands like Antec and Cooler-master.. but if you google those names, you might find other brands along side them just as good.
<lovre> ok
<frogonwheels> lovre: ask somebody who deals with hardware on a more regular basis :)
<lovre> frogonwheels: ok thanx
<lovre> im off now
<lovre> bye
<Eruaran> !kpackagekit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpackagekit
<Eruaran> aw
<reggy> how to find sound setting in kubuntu 8.10, ...thanks
<pipegeek> A question: Is there any way to force kwin to turn on desktop effects, even if it thinks you shouldn't?
<quentin> yuriy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/296168 Could you check if this is correct in terms of needed informations, clarity and all
<pipegeek> I've been happily running compiz fusion for nearly a year with this card...
<LF|Irssi> HI is there a good app so i can add customizable keyboard shortcuts for KDE?
<pipegeek> running kubuntu intrepid here, and sorely disappointed :(
<Eruaran> Does anyone have any status update on using packagekit for Kubuntu ?
<quentin> or anyone?
<yuriy> quentin: oh this is KDE3.. since you mentioned an unimplemented message, I assumed it was KDE4
<yuriy> quentin: well, well done on the report, though I doubt that'll be fixed in KDE3 at this point
<quentin> yuriy: really? I don't feel like running kde4 on my eeepc 1000 :(
<reggy> how to enable sound system default ????
<quentin> yuriy: + kde4 is still extremely unstable for a professionnal usage
<quentin> I don't understand how dpkg --debug option works
<quentin> I tried dkpg --debug=10 package.deb
<JediatNight> is quentin an english name?
<JediatNight> seems .. french to me
<quentin> JediatNight: I'm French, but yes. It's an English name too.
<quentin> JediatNight: Quentin Tarantino
<quentin> JediatNight: the pronounciation is not the same, thought
<quentin> anyways
<JediatNight> i always drive by one . 'quentin' road
<quentin> someone for the dkpg debugging option?
<mister-tea> huh?
<quentin> mister-tea: trying to understand how the dpkg debug option works
<mister-tea> o
<quentin> mister-tea: man and help don't help much.
<mister-tea> did you try the french chanels?
<mister-tea> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mister-tea> sorry but thats about all I know
<quentin> mister-tea .... I'm trying (very hard) to write in English and I find it pretty insulting when I get that kind of remarks...
<quentin> And if you cannot understand what I'm saying, please tell me to restate it.
<quentin> ...
<mister-tea> sorry no  insult intened
<quentin> mister-tea: so, why should I try the French channel?
<lenny> I just installed kubuntu8.10 on an external drive. Then when I was playing with the desktop settings the screen went gray. I reinstalled to fix but it's still gray. Any ideas??
<mister-tea> I just thought you may have better luck than here thats all
<quentin> mister-tea: at this time of the day/night, the French channel is almost empty.
<mister-tea> o ok
<dig> try #ubuntu, it may help.
<lenny> anyone had this weird gray desktop? I am wondering if it is something to do with the Nvidia driver?
<mister-tea> excuse me for thinking that your native language might help
<dig> lenny: maybe, more detail?
<Crell> Hi all.  I have heard that it is possible to make Konqueror the default file manager in KDE 4 again, rather than Dolphin.  How does one go about doing that?
<quentin> lenny: Could you type ctrl + alt +f2. Then logon and issue that command: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep EE
<lenny> quentin: what will this do? I have to reboot to do it so want to be prepared
<quentin> lenny: it will list the errors reported by X in its log file.
<lenny> is there a command for altering the display driver from command line login?
<lenny> oh cool
<lenny> I'm pretty sure it all happened when I clicked on desktop effects
<quentin> lenny: so then, you have to check if you're using the nv driver or the proprietary one
<lenny> otherwise, it looked really primo before I killed the display
<lenny> which one is buggy?
<quentin> nv doesn't not support compositing
<quentin> -not
<lenny> so go prioritry if I want compiz etc running?
<mister-tea> quentin: you are obviously more advanced than I so I can't help you
<quentin> lenny: yep
<lenny> word!
<lenny> see you in 30 if I fail lol
<quentin> lenny: k
<quentin> mister-tea: it's ok. just tell me when I make a mistake so I can correct it.
<mister-tea> I'm still a realtive noob so my knowledge is limited
<mister-tea> I just try to help where I can
<dig> is there any proprietary driver for nvidia to download?
<mister-tea> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<quentin> dig: yes.
<quentin> dig: apt-get install nvidia-glx-new nvidia-settings nvidia-kernel-common
<quentin> dig: if you want to install them
<dig> cool
<mister-tea> whoa I'm impressed
<quentin> dig: the best way is to follow the how-to
<memeemeee> if I want to back up my entire fs using rsync should I be using the root as the user? how do I set up a root password on the ssh server so that I can have rsync operate as root remotely? I tried running sudo rsync but it gets permission issues
<sj400> memeemeee: Not knowning completely what you're up to, that sound like overkill (and a big headache for you).
<sj400> memeemeee: You sure that's what you want to do (even compiled binaries and the like)?
<reggy__> how to fix widget-systemtray kubuntu 8.10
<memeemeee> I wanted to back up my entire hard drive (laptop) through rsync. in case the HD fails that way I could just replace the HD and rsync back to the new one?
<sj400> memeemeee: Hmm.  Okay.  Not they way I'd do it, but I guess if you've got the time....
<sj400> memeemeee: So yeah, you'll need to run that as root.
<quentin> memeemeee: ssh root@hostname should provide you with a root access to your server. But you need the root password. If you're using *ubuntu, it has been scramble during the installation process. But you can ssh with your normal user account then sudo su and finally change the root password.
<quentin> memeemeee: then, having the root password, it should be easy.
<mister-tea> I'm out
<memeemeee> I think I realized that the mountpoint I was using was owned by root. that's why I was getting rsync errors. how do I change the root pw?
<memeemeee> yes I know !root
<dig> quentin: 8.10 already provides an easy interface to select proprietary nvidia drivers
<quentin> dig: cool :)
<dig> quentin: /etc/init.d/kdm restart works for you?
<quentin> dig: never tried this. And I cannot test it right now.
<dig> quentin: no problem
<quentin> dig: I can test it on my laptop if you need
<quentin> dig: no, doesn't work.
<ectospasm> I'm having a brain fart, how do I install g++ in [K]Ubuntu?  aptitude search g++ is not working
<dig> :-(
<quentin> dig: but u can log as root
<quentin> and re-launch kdm
<dig> quentin: so you can still login, but just cannot restart kdm?
<quentin> dig: yep
<quentin> dig: ctrl+alt+F2
<quentin> then root
<quentin> passwd
<quentin> kdm
<sheLlLiNuX> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dig> quentin: what is tty1, tty2, etc...
<sheLlLiNuX> !list
<dig> quentin: never mind
<quentin> dig: that's a virtual terminal TTY : Text TeletYpe
<quentin> dig: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tty_(Unix)
<dig> quentin: ctrl+alt+F2, root, pass, kdm ---> not working
<quentin> dig: when does it fail?
<dig> quentin: but instead of doing kdm, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart works. Interesting
<memeemeee> quentin, would my scheme work in case of HD failure?
<quentin> memeemeee: I don't know. If you copy the entire hard-drive to another one. It should work if you exchange the drives.
<memeemeee> ok another question for anyone used to CLI can I pipe the output of a program that's already running to a log file?
<quentin> memeemeee: I mean, if you replace the original one by the backup and assuming that the datas are the same: I would say yes.
<memeemeee> right quentin, so if I had a broken HD and replaced it with a new one, i could rsync the data back from the backup and it would be a perfect match?
<dwidmann> memeemeee: use  blahblahblahblahblah > newlogfile
<dwidmann> memeemeee: I'd use something like partimage to make your backup, if it needs to be an exact match of the entire disk.
<quentin> memeemeee: The best way to know is to try it. Rsync to a backup HDD and test it.
<memeemeee> but dwidmann how do I get the output from a program thats already running? I tried ^Z and then fg > logfile but it just logged the original command
<dwidmann> memeemeee: logging regular information or debug/error information?
<dwidmann> memeemeee: > is for stdout ... I think &> is for stderr
<quentin> dwidmann memeemeee : dd may be the solution for the backup
<quentin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)#Usage
<frogonwheels> 2> is stderror
<dwidmann> quentin: yeah, dd is another good option, I've been known to use it
<dwidmann> frogonwheels: hmm, knew it was something like that ...
<memeemeee> dwidmann, is there a way to pipe stdout to file after the original command has been executed? without starting over with command > log ? also, is there a way to get it to show both stdout and log it?
<frogonwheels> oh #$)(*&#$() #$  why the f* is quanta my default web browser.
<corinth> I installed KDE 4.1 over Ubuntu, just one issue. Both the KDE and the GNOME network manager start up. How do I alter start up programs for KDE 4.1?
 * frogonwheels pulls himself together.
<quentin> What I would do: cron + dd  + scp to get a backup on a regular basis.
<dwidmann> frogonwheels: That's silly
<frogonwheels> dwidmann: yeah - currently my whole system is screwed.
<dwidmann> frogonwheels: so it's deeper than just that?
<frogonwheels> oooh yeah.
<frogonwheels> currently I have to login with gdm and gnome session
<dwidmann> frogonwheels: That's no fun.
<frogonwheels> upgraded to KDE4.1  (foool)
 * quentin screwed by a .deb file................................
<dwidmann> frogonwheels: yeah, you might want to make sure that upgrade finished, completely.
<frogonwheels> I'm currently attempting to reinstall every single package.
<frogonwheels> luckily my local mirror is in my ISP's 'free' area -and It doesn't count to my downloads.
<dwidmann> frogonwheels: also try to "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and make sure nothing has been held back.
<frogonwheels> nup.
<frogonwheels> I mean.. I got that installed
<corinth> No one knows how to change start up programs in KDE 4?
<frogonwheels> I had it working (sorta), then I went and uninstalled all the obsolete packages.. and kapow
<frogonwheels> corinth: it's in the control pannel somewhere.
<dwidmann> corinth: well, autostarting applications can be started mainly by putting a script in ~/.kde/Autostart ... but if it isn't there, try quitting the application and see if it asks if you want it to start next time, and say no.
<frogonwheels> corinth: it'll either be set to load up the session it saved when you logged out -
<frogonwheels> corinth: which doesn't help if you crash.
<dwidmann> corinth: another good way to do it is to disable session management so nothing lives between sessions, and set up what you need to autostart via ~/.kde/Autostart
<corinth> dwidmann: Where do I do that?
<dwidmann> corinth: systemsettings
<dwidmann> corinth: advanced -> session manager
<frogonwheels> dwidmann:  ~$ konqueror
<frogonwheels> konqueror: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/lib/libkonq.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZN3KIO3Job9addSubjobEPS0_b
<corinth> Thanks, I'll try it out with a restart. Be back in a few.
<dwidmann> frogonwheels: looks like I may have a hit on a bug report for that
<frogonwheels> yeah - but it's fairly old
<dwidmann> nope, that ones old :\
<RuslanPopov> re
<memeemeee> is rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/files/* the same as emptying the trash?
<dwidmann> frogonwheels: try killing x, running sudo ldconfig, and logging back in.
<frogonwheels> dwidmann: rebooted a few times.. but I'll try ldconfiging.
<dig> just a question, does server edition normally come with GUI?
<dwidmann> dig: no
 * frogonwheels shakes his head.
<frogonwheels> no good.
<kkathman> heya dwidmann  :)
<toby_> If I click on "display" in system settings, my screen goes black and I have to ctrl-alt-backspace. Is there another method by which I can enable the energystar powersaving on my monitor?
<dwidmann> frogonwheels: no? darn, hmm, wonder if kbuildsycoca4 would do anything
<frogonwheels> nah.
<frogonwheels> maybe there's a symlink or  a dangling file somewher :(
<frogonwheels> 'Start to backup everything and reinstall'  mode
<frogonwheels> .. coming up.
<dwidmann> frogonwheels: what version of kde4 do you have installed anyway?
<frogonwheels>  4:4.1.2-0ubuntu4    dwidmann
<dwidmann> frogonwheels: maybe the backup/reinstall isn't such a bad idea, but first, if you haven't already, you should try creating a new user, logging into it, and trying, just to rule out configuration issues.
<frogonwheels> nah.
<frogonwheels> I mean I tried and it didn't work.
<heret1c> why aren't the program entries in the K-menu sorted alphabetically?
<dig> not sure, usability issue perhaps?
<heret1c> dig: i.e. "it's not a bug, it's a feature"?
<heret1c> by that yardstick, KDE4 has a raft of features. 8)
<heret1c> !k menu sort
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k menu sort
<marek_> hi what shoud i loa to use sata dvd drive? modprobe ... ?
<dig> heret1c: may hlep ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5087209
<heret1c> dig: no joy. I troied using the  menu editor, but it wwere "upfating system settings" forever, over and over.
<mahi> how do I get firefox to appear in my adept in the latest kubuntu?
<frogonwheels> it's not called iceweasle now is it? (like in debian)
<mahi> ?
<frogonwheels> in debian, due to it's licence policy, they call firefox 'iceweasle'
<frogonwheels> it's probably not that though.
<mahi> will try
<mahi> How do I turn on compiz on latest kubuntu
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<tiklado> how am i going to install packages in tar format?
<tiklado> helps...
<wizkoder> what packages?
<tiklado> toesonline. i got it from sourceforge
<tiklado> it is in tar.gz,
<tiklado> i can open it using ark but i don't know how am i going to install it
<tiklado> clr
<tiklado> how am i going to install packages in tar.gz format in kubuntu?
<RuslanPopov> just read about magic triple: ./configure && make && sudo make install OR read INSTALL file inside archive
<cronde> anyone saw that crappy benchmark at phoronix?
<cronde> i never thought that someone can be such stupid as person who did benchmark
<corinth> Is there a fix/workaround for the messy background bug in KDE 4.1 yet? I know it stretches back before 4.1 as well.
<luc_> I need an x xpert here I have got a big problem after I installed a second monitor
<luc_> i don't get a graphical interface anymore
<luc_> I have a presentation to finish today
<frogonwheels> luc_: take the second monitor away?
<luc_> donee it allready
<luc_> doesn't help
<luc_> error in log says something like identiefier allrady in use
<frogonwheels> luc_: oh... erm.. copy your xorg.conf away and ..
<frogonwheels> oh ok.  pastebin your xorg.conf  (/etc/X11) and the error message
<luc_> i am from the new linux generation with little commandline expertertise
<luc_> sorry i can't use pastebin
<luc_> i am working from another machine
<frogonwheels> luc_: you ssh in to your machine?
<luc_> beacsuse the other is still in text mode (no chatsession an no inernet on the laptop)
<luc_> Ok ssh
<frogonwheels> luc_: This other machine, what flavour is it?
<frogonwheels> (what Operating System)
<luc_> the problem machine is a labtop kubuntu 8.04
<frogonwheels> .. and the other one?
<luc_> i am chatting from a similar installation on a pc
<frogonwheels> excellent.  can you ssh into your laptop?
<luc_> what client to use for this ( i normally work with win scp out of a virtual machine)
<frogonwheels> run konsole and type  ssh <machinename>
<luc_> don't know the best ssh client for windows
<luc_> soirry linux
<luc_> checking in synaptic for ssh client
<frogonwheels> luc_: did you try typing ssh
<frogonwheels> .. in a konsole...
<frogonwheels> I know .. CLI is a scary place
<frogonwheels> .. but you can do it.
<luc_> no will do now
<luc_> yes should work from console
<luc_> konsole
<frogonwheels> ok -  where are you at now?
<luc_> frogonwheels: i need to restart the laptop
<frogonwheels> luc_: .. because?
<frogonwheels> ah.. actually just had a thought.
<frogonwheels> can you get to the laptop console .. you might have a backup of prev config.
<luc_> because I got stuck in a view file from yesterday night for the same problem
<luc_> and couldn't gt out
<frogonwheels> press  ctrl+alt+F2
<luc_> I did din't work somehow
<luc_> during startup I see no errors on x but a few attempts to build a screen
<frogonwheels> ok.. login at the console
<frogonwheels> cd /etc/X11
<luc_> it does not respond to the hostname
<frogonwheels> ls xorg.*
<frogonwheels> ?
<frogonwheels> luc_: login at the console of your laptop..
<luc_> ok
<frogonwheels> (what is it showing on your laptop at the moment?
<ubuntu_> how do i install grub when i have installed windowsxp again?
<luc_> xorgg.con xorg.conf1  ....2 xorg.conf.failsafe  xorg.conf.failsafe.bak
<frogonwheels> luc_: ok ..    mv xorg.conf  xorg.conf.broken
<frogonwheels> luc_:     cp xorg.conf.1 xorg.conf
<frogonwheels> see how you go
<frogonwheels> luc_: oh.. you might have to prepend those with 'sudo'
<frogonwheels> luc_:  and  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<ubuntu_> anyone?
<frogonwheels> .. you back in linuxland?
<frogonwheels> ubuntu_ ^^
<frogonwheels> ubuntu_ .. I mean you've booted from a rescue disk or something?
<frogonwheels> ubuntu\
<luc_> frogonwheels: I praie you for your help and the devlopes of xorg that they standard have a copy of the conf file
<luc_> praise i meant
<frogonwheels> luc_: np at all.. I presume it worked then!
<ubuntu_> frogonwheels: yeah, i am running the live-cd now to recover from NTLDR
<scomar>  ubuntu_: have a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ubuntu_> ok thanks
<ubuntu_> scomar: does not work, it gives me an V
<ubuntu_> Error 15: File not found
<wizkoder> mount /dev/deinelinuxplatte /irgendwohinmount -o bind /dev /irgendwohin/devchroot /irgendwohin /bin/bashgrub-install --no-floppy /dev/deineplatte
<wizkoder> but you have to bind more dir's
<wizkoder> at least dev and proc I think
<wizkoder> and sys
<mahi> man this new kubuntu is not fun
<frogonwheels> mahi: :|
<frogonwheels> mahi: is anybody having fun yet?
<mahi> I'm trying hard!
<mahi> seriously
<mahi> it's just been a long day of getting it and running
<wizkoder> same here. switched back to 3.5
<wizkoder> everything working here ^^
<frogonwheels> mahi: Yeah .. I just upgraded and it screwed me up
<frogonwheels> around.
<mahi> aha, the truth is revealed by the frog
<frogonwheels> .. sideways too.
<mozzy> i cant get my head around two monitors on kde4 - using 3.5 for important stuff - kde4 seems to work better in suse 11.1 beta
<frogonwheels> my lovely kubuntu box.. and I'm using gdm and gtk login.. 'cause kde don't work.
<frogonwheels> gg have dinner. ttfn
<mozzy> still not any where near perfect
<mahi> how do you get compiz to kick in? I mean whats the point of linux if it doesn't look amazingly better?
<mahi> sorry I have been having a drink
<mahi> kubuntu finally drove me to it
<wizkoder> set desktop effects to user. and install the compiz settings package
<vlt> Hello. How can I remove a single entry from .kde/share/apps/klipper/history2.lst? (KDE 3.5)
<ytaggs> could someone please help me...i have some ntfs partitions, and i want them to automount at startup..how do I do that?
<IcyPolecat> hiya, have just installed Intrepid and now my fan continually spins up and down. The CPU temp is ok, 44.5 degrees C and the GPU temp is also fine. The only change made was to install v177 of the Nvidia Drivers... any ideas?
<ytaggs> wich fan the one on the cpu?
<IcyPolecat> Dunno - it's a laptop so difficult to tell without opening it up
<SiDi> Hello people
<ytaggs> mmm well u installed the nvidia drivers...maybe because of the effects the gpu its working harder
<SiDi> I'd like to ask something to the people who are often on this channel : did you have, since 8.10 was released, an higher than usual number of people reporting their PC doesn't boot after an upgrade or a fresh install, and stays stuck in "Checking battery state [OK] - " ?
<IcyPolecat> ytaggs: possibly but was running hardy with the older Nvidia driver and never once heard the fan spin up. PLus the temp and clock speed reported by nvidia-settings are low
<ytaggs> u  r right
<IcyPolecat> ytaggs: by the way, to mount the NTFS partitions at boot you need to add them to your /etc/fstab file
<wizkoder> upgrade NEVER worked with ubuntu :-((( use it since 6.04
<Bauldrick> i used to be able to open a .jar file by clicking it. I no longer can, how to set that up again in 8.10?
<wizkoder> Always makes the system unbootable .-(((( No bit better the the remons guys....
<IcyPolecat> ytaggs: something like /dev/hda2       /mnt/windows    ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<SiDi> Bauldrick, jar files are related to Java right ?
<Bauldrick> yes
<SiDi> Bauldrick, it seems the JVM is not installed by default in Ubuntu 8.10 (yeh i know it's not clever)
<ytaggs> they are mounted but i want them to automount at startup
<ytaggs> whay should i add to fstab??
<IcyPolecat> ytaggs: becuase that will save you haveing to manually mount them
<SiDi> Bauldrick, "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre" (proprietary one though)
<IcyPolecat> *having
<Bauldrick> SiDi: cheers
<Bauldrick> SiDi: already newest version
<ytaggs> what should i add to fstab in order to let the system automount them at startup?
<IcyPolecat> ytaggs: sorry mate - thought that was a Why .. not a What. Which device is your ntfs partition?
<SiDi> Bauldrick, weird then :/
<SiDi> Bauldrick, you might have another JVM installed (the free one), but this one doesn't seem to work
<SiDi> Give me a sec to look at the doc :)
<ytaggs> how do i know??
<IcyPolecat> ytaggs: can you mount it via Dolphin?
<ytaggs> yes
<Bauldrick> SiDi: in settings I seem to have reference to openjdk 6 policy tool and sun java 6 policy tool
<ytaggs> it is mounted
<IcyPolecat> ok so the driver is installed - in which case pull up a terminal and CAREFULLY run sudo fdisk -l
<IcyPolecat> that's an L for Lima at the end
<SiDi> Bauldrick, you got openjdk-6-jre installed ?
<ytaggs> dev/sdb5 and dev/sdb6
<ytaggs> these two
<Bauldrick> SiDi: yeah appears so
<SiDi> Bauldrick, i would recommand that you apt-get purge it and install the other one :) the openjdk one was just not working on my pc with 8.10
<SiDi> and the sun one does seem to work
<IcyPolecat> ytaggs: ok now run sudo ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ and take note (copy) the UUIDs for sdb5 and sdb6
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<ytaggs> whats the UUIDs??
<ActionParsnip1> ytaggs: in what sense?
<ytaggs> i dont know what u ra talking about
<IcyPolecat> ytaggs: sorry the long strings in the left that look like 54707b22-05b5-452f-bbab-8b543161b599
<ytaggs> ok
<ytaggs> already done
<IcyPolecat> right, then you'll need to make 2 directories under /media so sudo mkdir /media/ntfs1
<IcyPolecat> and sudo mkdir /media/ntfs2
<ytaggs> but there are already directories there because these partitions are mounted
<IcyPolecat> ok - so skip that step
<ytaggs> the problem is i want to automount them i dont want to do that each time i enter kubuntu
<IcyPolecat> now you need to sudo vi /etc/fstab
<ytaggs> ok
<IcyPolecat> and add lines to the end to mount the ntfs partitions:
<IcyPolecat> UUID=f3b68506-1c62-4c2d-b5be-14bc6c405227 /meda/ntfs1    ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<IcyPolecat> where UUID is your UUID for each partition and /media/ntfs1 is the directory you want them mounted to ... nearly there
<ytaggs> ok thank u i will try
<IcyPolecat> finally unmount the partitions from dolphin and then run sudo mount -av to mount them from the fstab. If this works then they should auto mount whenever you switch on your machine
<SiDi> ntfs-3g, not ntfs, imo
<andylockran> hey guys
<IcyPolecat> ytaggs: SiDi is probably right :-) Don't actually use NTFS
<petter_> new arrival :-)
<andylockran> petter_: moi ?
<SiDi> /dev/sda1	/media/Windows ntfs-3g rw,auto,user,exec 0	0     is the line i use for my NTFS partition
<SiDi> It works well and allows read+write on the partition
<ytaggs> ok thank u just one question
<ytaggs> one of the mount point its called windows hd
<ytaggs> how do i write it on fstab?
<ytaggs> "windows hd" or windows%hd??
<manish> my yahoo account in zimbra desktop is showing offline. how do i make it online
<SiDi> "windows hd" or windows\ hd
<SiDi>    a\ b is the same than "a b"
<manish> is it possible to share internet through wifi in kubutu intrepid
<ytaggs> yeah but a blank space??
<petter_> andylockran: you?
<petter_> hehe
<andylockran> yeah.. I'm trialing KDE for the intrepid release, having been on gnome for the last 3 years.
<andylockran> I _was_ just going to be using it on my laptop.. but first thing in work today I moved across on the work desktop too.
<andylockran> Looks better on the bigger screen though I must say 2 x 19", rather than 1 x 15" laptop.
<petter_> welcome to KDE then
<petter_> kubuntu 8.10 rocks
<ActionParsnip1> petter_: works better with fluxbox ;)
<petter_> ActionParsnip1: interesting
<andylockran> petter_: yeah, I'm pretty pleased thus far.
<andylockran> However, the twitter widget crashes - and I've love to file a bug report
<andylockran> is there an apport bug reported for KDE ?
<ActionParsnip1> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<SiDi> petter_, out of 3 users that use Kubuntu on #ubuntu-fr's channel, 3 were stuck on boot on 2 last days :P kubuntu 8.10 rocks \o/
<petter_> andylockran: I used to be a faithful slackware user back in the day, but went over to debian a few years ago
 * andylockran started with a slackware deriv.. College Linux
<andylockran> back in 04.
 * ActionParsnip1 started with mandrake 7
<petter_> hehe
<ActionParsnip1> hence my love of kde
<rjgsl> test
<rjgsl> test
<petter_> andylockran: slackware is robust but took quite a lot of configuring
<andylockran> yeah.. College Linux was pretty awesome for 2004.. loads of useful apps for my uni course.
<andylockran> (non CS related)
<ActionParsnip1> cs?
<gsliu> where are you all?
<andylockran> computer science
 * andylockran did a Psychology degree
<ActionParsnip1> gsliu: in bed?
<ActionParsnip1> andylockran: oic
<andylockran> the "Now Playing" widget.. should it pick up what amaroK is currently playing?
<andylockran> and what's the point of the plasma dashboard :)
<ActionParsnip1> andylockran: no idea, its useless to me, some folks thrive on widgets
 * andylockran is a thriver
 * ActionParsnip1 pretty much uses yakuake only for nearly everything
<cuznt> its eye candy too
<cuznt> !yakuake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yakuake
<ActionParsnip1> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 206 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<cuznt> thats uber geek stuff
<ActionParsnip1> not really, i just use cli more than slow guis
<gsliu> Wower?
<gsliu> anyone ?
<ActionParsnip1> !info wower
<ubottu> Package wower does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip1> gsliu: what is wower?
<gsliu> world of warcraft
<gsliu> online game
<bazhang> !wow
<ActionParsnip1> gsliu: yeah ive seen it doing the rounds
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ActionParsnip1> wassup
<ActionParsnip1> gsliu: http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS4169902864.html
<gsliu> i think wine is better than cedega
<bazhang> check #winehq for wine games gsliu
<ActionParsnip1> gsliu: its built on wine with some more features from what ive seen
<ActionParsnip1> plus cedea is paid for software
<ActionParsnip1> WoW gets a platinum rating though so should run flawlwssly
<ActionParsnip1> gsliu: make sure yor gfx drivers are installed and configured then off you go
<gsliu> i want to know if i can use directx on ubuntu ?
<gsliu> it seems directx it's not available for both wine and cedega
<OxDeadC0de> wine and cedega do a lot of dx9 reimplimentation
<ActionParsnip1> gsliu: thats a windows library, wine handles those calls and turns them into linux calls
<ActionParsnip1> gsliu: you dont need to actually install directx if you have wine
<andylockran> guys, that new BBC feed in totem.. is there a KDE equiv?
<ActionParsnip1> andylockran: just open the feed in your desired player
<andylockran> ActionParsnip1: it's some kind of plugin, rather than a feed
<ActionParsnip1> andylockran: got a link?
<andylockran> ActionParsnip1: if you open totem, it's in a drop down in the top right.
<andylockran> other than that.. there's an article on BBC Backstage about it.
<acke> hey. how do i execute ktorrent on the commandline?
<acke> whats the default display number? like ktorrent --display X whats X?
<DarkSmoke> andylockran:  lol. open up konsole and type ktorrent
<DarkSmoke> sorry
<DarkSmoke> i mean
<acke> DarkSmoke: that doesnt work. it complains about not know what display to run on
<DarkSmoke> acke:  lol. open up konsole and type ktorrent
<DarkSmoke> lol
<DarkSmoke> acke: you're doin it with sudo ?
<andylockran> or alt=F2
<acke> andylockran: remote ssh
<ActionParsnip1> andylockran: you could fin dout where that links to
<acke> heehe. ktorrent --display :0 seems to work
<acke> lol
<acke> sry
<romo> zdar, jak to de?
<DarkSmoke> :/
<acke> would this work as a cronjob?
<bazhang> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<acke> 00 03 * * * user ktorrent --display :0
<fernando_> hola
<fernando_> alguien me puede ayudar??
<bazhang> espanol?
<fernando_> si
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fernando_> #ubuntu-es
<bazhang> fernando_, type /j #ubuntu-es
<ilham> hello
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bazhang> need some help setting up dual screen :)
<Dr_Willis> Oh? what video card?
<bazhang> intel 965, (not mine) carlinhos in #ubuntu :)
<Dr_Willis> No idea on intel.
<bazhang> ok thanks Dr_Willis :)
<bazhang> if you dont know then it is a lost case
<Dr_Willis> I dont own a single machine withintel video
<Dr_Willis> dont think i ever have.. well not in the last 7+ years at least
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<bazhang> hehe
<Bauldrick> i seem to have kanackered java on my system completely now, what should i be using ?
<Bauldrick> typing java gives : program 'java' can be found in the following packages
<Dr_Willis> I alwyas install the 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' package it grabs java and flash and fonts and other bits
<Dr_Willis> sounds like java either isent installed.. or not in your path
<Bauldrick> if i removed kubuntu-restricted or --reinstalled would that bring everything else with it?
<Dr_Willis> since its a meta-package proberly not.. could try reinstalling it i guess
<Ongavezir> Hallelujja testevrek
<Bauldrick> i need openjdk-6-jre-headless ?
<mschiff> My    I have a german installation of kubuntu 8.10 and my kontact is half german and half english.. any hints somebody?
<Bauldrick> does anybody also have trouble when deleting off of an SD card, returns to login screen?
<andylockran> nope... just done it now too.
<Dr_Willis> Bauldrick:  you mean to say you delete a file from a sd card with the kde file manager,, and X crashes back to KDM?
<blenderman345> Hey all, Kubuntu help please?
<Bauldrick> Dr_Willis: yes, not everytime, but fairly frequently
<blenderman345> :)
<blenderman345> I need to make  zip file or tar.gz file with a folder in it.
<blenderman345> a zip file
<blenderman345> or tar/gz
<RurouniJones> right click on folder and select "compress"
<RurouniJones> then choose thet ype
<blenderman345> there is no "compress" on Kubuntu
<blenderman345> I don't see any compress
<blenderman345> hello?
<mschiff> blenderman345: under actions?
<bazhang> blenderman345, what are you trying to do
<blenderman345> actions....
<blenderman345> it says actions> 1. Create Slideshow, 2. Terminal create or something
<blenderman345> I'm trying to create a zip, or tar.gz
<bazhang> then create one
<blenderman345> what?
<bazhang> blenderman345, you can use cli?
<blenderman345> cli?
<bazhang> the terminal
<RurouniJones> blenderman345: you on KDE 3.5 or KDE4?
<blenderman345> Yep
<blenderman345> yes
<bazhang> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<bazhang> blenderman345, read above
<blenderman345> I'm using Kubuntu 8.10
<blenderman345> I don't need to open it actually, I just need to create it.
<RurouniJones> Ah, maybe a KDE4 thing then. I am on 8.04
<blenderman345> Get to 8.10.
<blenderman345> seriously
<alberto> ciao
<RurouniJones> Hell no
<blenderman345> well then anyone on 8.10
<blenderman345> ?
<RurouniJones> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<RurouniJones> You might want to ask in there
<Guest48193> me is in 8.10
<blenderman345> Uh. help?
<blenderman345> ok, I need to create a zip pr .gz
<blenderman345> to zip up a folder to stick on graphicall.org, (Blender build)
<Guest48193> you have try with ark?
<blenderman345> to create?
<blenderman345> I can open with
<siswa> wawww
<blenderman345> but not make it
<siswa> help me
<Guest48193> only a moment
<blenderman345> what?
<blenderman345> ok I gtg now,bye
<siswa> help me pls
<siswa> haloo
<Guest48193> what?
<siswa> any body can help   me_
<siswa> ohhh no
<Bauldrick> siswa: do you need a doctor?
<Guest48193> siswa what do you want?
<RurouniJones> !ask |  siswa
<Guest48193> XD
<siswa> zup
<ubottu> siswa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<siswa> yup
<RurouniJones> Assumine you aren't a troll of course
<Guest48193> (guys....how i can change my nick? XD)
<siswa> ok taanks
<RurouniJones> /nick Blah
<Guest48193> thk^^
<Novalgina2Fast> wonderful
<RurouniJones> Sounds like the name of a bond girl
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> is it normal that kpdf can't see pdf-form fields?
<Novalgina2Fast> XD
<White_Pelican> what is XD?
<Novalgina2Fast> why don't you use okular?
<RurouniJones> noaXess: Yes
<RurouniJones> kpdf support for pdf-form fields is...well, isn't
<Novalgina2Fast> but siswa and his question? XD
<Novalgina2Fast> ah yeah now i remember why i am here XD
<bentob0x> is it possible to update to 4.1.3 on hardy?
<Novalgina2Fast> i don't think so
<Novalgina2Fast> but i don't know
<Dr_Willis> i dont think so either.. there may be some PPA repos...
<White_Pelican> I don't think so either
<Novalgina2Fast> so
<noaXess> ok.. will use okular
<tictric> I don't think at all
<Dr_Willis> foxit is a nice pdf viewer also. :) not in the repos however
<Novalgina2Fast> when i do sudo apt-get update this mess appear
<White_Pelican> it's my understanding tht kubuntu harsdy was never going to be lts
<White_Pelican> hardy*
<bentob0x> LTS is for KDE 3.5.X only I believe
<bentob0x> KDE 4 is 'cutting edge'
<White_Pelican> bleeding edge is more like it :)
<bentob0x> canonical couldn't provide rock-solid LTS on KDE 4
<bentob0x> yea
<bentob0x> :)
<JontheEchidna> KDE isn't LTS at all in Hardy
<bentob0x> ah ok
<Novalgina2Fast> error GPG: http://packages.medibuntu.org intrepid Release.....NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<bentob0x> see how they treat us :(
<White_Pelican> I hear ya, bentob0x
<White_Pelican> I think it will backfire on them
<Bauldrick> does ark support .jar files?
<White_Pelican> I come in here several times a day and hear about nothing but problems
<RurouniJones> Bauldrick: Yes as far as I remember
<Novalgina2Fast> (this is official kubuntu support XD what you want to hear?^^)
<White_Pelican> what does XD mean?
<Novalgina2Fast> XD is like a face X is the eyes and D the mouth
<Novalgina2Fast> imagine it^^
<White_Pelican> oic
<Novalgina2Fast> ^^=eyes tooo...happy eyes
<Novalgina2Fast> soo someone can help me?:-P
<Novalgina2Fast> error GPG: http://packages.medibuntu.org intrepid Release.....NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783(with sudo apt-get update)
<Dr_Willis> Novalgina2Fast:  you did follow the directions at medibuntu and added teh gpg keys?
<Bauldrick> RurouniJones: sorry, but ark should open .jar file as if I'd typed java -jar in terminal?
<Novalgina2Fast> no...but i don't know how to do this
<Dr_Willis> the commands are rigth there at the meduibuntu web site.. under the repo tab
<RurouniJones> I have no idea since I don't know what that command does
<Novalgina2Fast> ok now i search in wiki ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Novalgina2Fast> thk a lot dr_willis^^
<Novalgina2Fast> ok now work
<Novalgina2Fast> thank^^
<Novalgina2Fast> s*
<bentob0x> http://xkcd.com/149/
<BluesKaj> howdy
<Novalgina2Fast> ahaaahahahahaha
<Dr_Willis> hmmm
<Novalgina2Fast> soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Novalgina2Fast> someone want to do conversation?
<Novalgina2Fast> no Konversation!
<Novalgina2Fast> ok i stop now
<Novalgina2Fast> .....
<RurouniJones> !offtopic | Novalgina2Fast
<ubottu> Novalgina2Fast: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<White_Pelican> if I want kde 4.1.3 in Hardy would I have to compile the whole thing myself?
<Dr_Willis> White_Pelican:  or look at the PPA repos and someone may be workingon them
<JontheEchidna> yes^
<JontheEchidna> you would have to compile it yourself
<White_Pelican> ppa repos?
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Dr_Willis> dont expect much support  in here  if you use them. :P
<White_Pelican> understood, Dr_Willis
<White_Pelican> where are the ppa repos?
<Dr_Willis> read the url the bot gave above?
<White_Pelican> yes I did
<Dr_Willis> eachperson has their own personal repo you add.
<White_Pelican> just gives general rules
<Dr_Willis> so bubba  will hjave his own.. and barbie will have her own.. each get added  indivitually
<Dr_Willis> Installing software from a PPA .......
<White_Pelican> I think I would rather just build it
<White_Pelican> which packages would I have to build and what about dependenceis?
<Dr_Willis> No idea
<White_Pelican> dependencies*
<bentob0x> what is so different between 8.10 and 8.04 for the KDE4 updates not to be released on both platforms?
<White_Pelican> a decision to abandon kde 3
<Dr_Willis> getting them working for  8.04 would take time away from the devs working on the 8.10 I imagine is the Biggest issue.
<Dr_Willis> a lot of kubuntu dev decisions seem to be because of the lack of manpower.
<Bauldrick> stupid question, but.. I can't open my .jar file in dolphin (ark opens it but as a zip file) - use to work
<JontheEchidna> bentob0x: the packages install to an entirely different location in Hardy so that KDE3 and 4 can be installed at the same time
<bentob0x> ah, interesting
<bentob0x> but I thought that KDE by default had a new folder for kde4?
<bentob0x> and I thought that kde3 and kde4 could be both installed together?
<bentob0x> if not it's a bad architectural decision ...
<White_Pelican> JontheEchidna, do you know what I have to download to compile all of kde 4.1.3 on my own?
<JontheEchidna> bentob0x: we had to patch KDE to have that behavior
<JontheEchidna> White_Pelican: not exactly, no
<JontheEchidna> if you want to build KDE yourself you should build trunk anyway
<Dr_Willis> I imagine 4.1.3 will be out soon enough....
<White_Pelican> is there anyone here who does? I's love to take advantage of the bug fixes
<White_Pelican> I'd*
<bentob0x> I just asked the devel mailing list if there will be 8.04 updates at all
<robin0800> Dr_Willis: 4.1.3 is out but only available on backports
<Dr_Willis> we finally got backports! :)
<Dr_Willis> last i looked wasent much in there.. heh.. that was 3 weeks ago
<Dr_Willis> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<robin0800> Dr_Willis: read the november kubuntu  annoucments
<White_Pelican> actuallyi went to the kde page on 4.1.3 and they give a list of the source necessary to build it
<White_Pelican> and links to said sources
<White_Pelican> will prolly take me 2 days
<robin0800> White_Pelican: I think its easier to download 4.1.2 and then update much quicker!
<White_Pelican> I already have 4.1.2 but I have hardy
<White_Pelican> I use kde 3 in my desktop and just use the kde 4 programs
<White_Pelican> because I have an old legacy nvidia card, I can't upgrade to Intrepid
<White_Pelican> for now that is
<Dr_Willis> i see kde 4.1.3 in the  package maanger after i enabled backports. :)
<BluesKaj> White_Pelican:  the newer nvidia and ati cards have poor 8.10 support as well. :(
<JontheEchidna> White_Pelican: they have legacy drivers for intrepid now
<White_Pelican> hmmm
<JontheEchidna> at least for the 96 series drivers
<JontheEchidna> 71 series drivers still don't work
<BluesKaj> unless the new updates contain new drivers
<robin0800> White_Pelican: for info there are not many changes between 4.1.2 and 4.1.3
<White_Pelican> ok good to know
<White_Pelican> I will wait till 4.2
<Dr_Willis> service pack 1 :)
<bentob0x> I just hate those show stoppers
<bentob0x> like nvidia
<Dr_Willis> my 8800gtsxxx is working well.. had a slight issue with the laptops nvidia card.. but its working now
<bentob0x> it's just sooo beautiful to install Ubuntu for instance and having not to worry about drivers
<White_Pelican> yep
<bentob0x> except for nvidia and other proprietary drivers
<bentob0x> "ooh, ooh, we're scared of reverse-engeneering our hardware"
<bentob0x> ffs
<White_Pelican> I bought this card thinking it would not be an issue
<White_Pelican> boy was I wrong
<Dr_Willis> proberly wont be an issue in a few weeks/months/kernel updates :)
<bentob0x> and I'd love to see DirectX being open-sourced
<bentob0x> but that's MS shooting themselves in the foot
 * Dr_Willis would love to see DirectX shot in the foot.
<bentob0x> :)
<BluesKaj> wifes new HP pc with onboard nvidia handles the Intrepid 8.10 live cd terribly ..all kinds of jittery artifacts at thenative monitor res
<Dr_Willis> Yea. the 8.10 dident get my laptops res right either..  it used the vesa driver.. not the nv driver. i had to manually edit the xorg.conf and restart X on it
<Dr_Willis> I do have that 'usb-startup-disk'  installed now on this thumbdrive.. and its using the nvidia driver. :)
<White_Pelican> nvidia is stupid, to attach themselves to only one OS, and a bad one at that
<Dr_Willis> nvidia supports OS-X also! :)
<BluesKaj> it has to do with profit
<Dr_Willis> has to do with manpower also.
<White_Pelican> hmmm
<BluesKaj> my ati card is 3yrs old now , dunno if that's considered legacy or not. I'm not about to buy a new card unless I know it's suppotred
<bentob0x> what's the status on those ATI open-source drivers btw?
<Dr_Willis> Its often best with linux to not buy the 'latest' :) but   the last generation.
<bentob0x> see, they dare to open-source their code, which might make me want to change my video card
<Dr_Willis> bentob0x:  last i heard.. ati had issues also..
<Dr_Willis> but i dont have any ati other then my old x200m in the laptop
<bentob0x> I know they're still working on it
<BluesKaj> yes Dr_Willis, both ati and nvidia have probs
<Dr_Willis> 'still working on it' for a long time. :)
<Dr_Willis> lets all go get Matrox!@
<Dr_Willis> You never hear about problems with those..
<RurouniJones> http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeon
<RurouniJones> Info on the OSS ATI driver
<RurouniJones> Right, orf to play S.T.A.L.K.E.R (God I love wine)
<Dr_Willis> >hic<
<BluesKaj> editing the xorg file in 8.10 just results in a non startup text scrn
<dr_willis> 'editing xorg.conf' Fail! :)
 * dr_willis has to stop  going to those web sites
<BluesKaj> dr_willis: have you checked the xorg.conf on 8.10 ? ..It's very limited and minimal ..heavy dependence on HAL
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  yes it does.. but that dident stop me from using my old nvidia xorg.conf :) or the nvidia-settings tool
<dr_willis>  I had to do a bit of tweaking on the 'usb-setup-disk' usb thumb drive it gernated also to get it to use the nvidia drivers also.
<kolja> hi alll, Q: where to find "System Services" on kubuntu 8.10 ?
<BluesKaj> kolja: system settings/advanced/system services
<wizkoder> What does HAL do? Yesterday I saw the xorg.conf which is close to empty ^^
<BluesKaj> !HAL | wizkoder
<ubottu> wizkoder: For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<jonathan__> hello!
<jonathan__> I've a question!
<jonathan__> all my filemanagers like dolphin or konqueror are VERY slow on thumbnail generation! I don't need qualitativ thumbnails, only a minimal preview of my images. But i don#t find any way to tell konqueror to generate only low quality thumbnails...
<kolja> BluesKaj: any reason why i cannot see it ?
<BluesKaj> kolja:  it's on the advanced tab
<jonathan__> hm, i think your watching stargate atlantis? :D
<kolja> BluesKaj: which is its icon ?
<ilham_> jonathan__: How if use smaller size. is there any different?
<BluesKaj> kolja:  you on Intrepid ?
<kolja> yep 8.10
<kolja> is there a site used here to past images?
<kolja> !past
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past
<Leander256> i suggest imageshack.us
<BluesKaj> kolja:  click on the kmenu ,system settings, advanced tab , Service manager
<kolja> BluesKaj: sorry it's in italian : http://img357.imageshack.us/my.php?image=systemsettingsxu8.jpg
<MaxZda> i have a question. the "now playing" widget in kde4 doesn't show anything from amarok2. is there a workaround or should i install something?
<kolja> BluesKaj: "Service Manager" it's about KDE Services and not System Services isn't it?
<BluesKaj> kolja:  it's load on demand and startup services , so that should be what you're looking for
<kolja> (thnx Leander256)
<kolja> BluesKaj: (IMHO) i'm not agree with you.. anyway i'll keep searching
 * ptl 
<BluesKaj> kolja:  what are you looking for ?
 * dr_willis has no idea..
<dr_willis> :)
<BluesKaj> maybe system monitor will help
<BluesKaj> dr_willis: can you suggest a fast sources server? The .ca server are restricted to 35kb/sec , it seems
<kolja> BluesKaj: a GUI where enable/disable system services (rc level)
<kolja> like httpd / mysql etc..
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  i just use the us ones.. so cant tell ya of any faster
<dr_willis> !sysv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysv
<dr_willis> Hmm
<dr_willis> !Upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> Theres some Sysv tools in th repos also. for manageing those.
<dr_willis> and some command line tool. but i forget its naem,
<ptl> where one can get up-to-date info on KDE and DBUS?
<dr_willis> dbus homepage :) -->   http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/dbus  perhaps..
<dr_willis> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Porting+KDELibs+to+D-Bus
<ptl> I know
<ptl> I've seen those pages
<ptl> they say nothing about KDE dbus commands
<dr_willis> perhaps ask in #kde then.
<ptl> will do
<kolja> Q : anyone got problems shearing folders?
<dr_willis> I use samba to make shares all the time
<jobe> whats the root password on the livecd? leaving it blank doesnt work. in case youre wondering, im reinstalling grub bootloader and its asking for it...
<wizkoder> I have perfekt access to all the net drives of my company :-)  (I am th eonly linux user so far ^^)
<kolja> dr_willis: did you try kde gui for shearing folders ? (dolphin, right click on a folder, properties, share tab)
<mh_> Is it possible to remove kde4 and install kde3 on 8.10?
<wizkoder> I have access to the exchange server and even can access the SAP. So no problems here anymore :-)))
<dr_willis> kolja,  i dont need to. :) i set up the homes to be shared. - that feature has worked for me in the past with gnome..
<dr_willis> kolja,  some times you need tomanually install the samba server first for that to work
<wizkoder> jobe: you need to change ito the installed linux
<kolja> yes, thnx dr_willis
<dr_willis> jobe,  hmm.. its blank here I thought..  i just do a sudo -s to get a root shell.
<jobe> ok thanks
<wizkoder> this is what you have to do (posted it earlier already :-) ):
<wizkoder> mount /dev/deinelinuxplatte /irgendwohinmount -o bind /dev /irgendwohin/devmount -o bind /sys /irgendwohin/sysmount -o bind /proc /irgendwohin/procchroot /irgendwohin /bin/bashgrub-install --no-floppy /dev/deineplatte
<nighty_> hi
<nighty_> what do i need to share my internet connection with nat?
<nighty_> i want to give my laptop an internetconnection
<wesley> is the iphone supported under Kubuntu
<andylockran> wesley: in terms of what?
<andylockran> music management = no (unless phone unlocked)
<wesley> to put music files on it
<wizkoder> wesley: Its always best to check before buying if hardware is working ^^
<wesley> its a phone
<wesley> i hope i can put music on it
<wizkoder> so use it for phoning ^^ (sorry could't resist)
<rocme> hi
<wesley> i hope i can put my music on it, but i go see for iphone support
<rocme> i have a problem with kopete since i installed kubuntu 8.10
<rocme> if there is an open conservation window and someone writes sth to me in this window, knotify crashs
<rocme> here is a screenshot: http://rocme.wgchaos.info/knotify.crashed.jpeg
<wesley> http://matt.colyer.name/projects/iphone-linux/index.php?title=Main_Page
<wesley> i will open some bugs for ubuntu for iphone
<p_masho> I'm a bit confused how to upgrade to 4.1.3? I've cheked the "Unsuported updates" but dont see 4.1.3?
<rocme> I pasted the full error msg here: http://rocme.wgchaos.info/knotify4.kcrash
<rocme> I dont't understand whats wrong with it :(((
 * p_masho wonders how I've using 4.1.2 but the "kubuntu-kde4-desktop" package is not installed !
<wesley> doesn´t kmobile support the iphone
<rocme> anyone any suggestions? i don't know what to do :(
<DaSkreech> p_masho: You installed it yourself?
<p_masho> this machine has gone from ubuntu to kde3 to kde 4..
<DaSkreech> p_masho: Update and run sudo update-apt-xapian-index then you should be able to upgrade
<vit> como configuro hp 4250 en kubuntu
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<wizkoder> english?
<p_masho> DaSkreech: update-apt-xapian-index is not installed?
<vit> n printer
<DaSkreech> p_masho: Umm ok try just going to changes and hitting upgrade then
<p_masho> here's the sources http://rafb.net/p/ZzzBQ992.html
<vit> help. i need install mi hp 4250n printer in kubuntu
<p_masho> 4.1.3 dont appear anywhere?
<Zhopapaa> A chem Kubuntu otlichaetsa ot komara?
<sokol> Zhopapaa: vsem :)
<genii> !ru | Zhopapaa
<ubottu> Zhopapaa: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<wesley> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/296351
<martijn> i have just installed kubuntu intrepid, but xorg does not want to load x.
<s0undt3ch> dam, luks encripted devices are not recognized again :\
<s0undt3ch> running intrepid here
<martijn> anyone can help?
<s0undt3ch> I have to mount them buy hand
<martijn> nobody?
<wesley> apple supports illegall use off Windows!! by don´t giving linux users itunes
<martijn> can anyone help me?  i already did an dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mircea> hi, i have the "qtcurve style not remembered" problem, is there a fix for it?
<courtjesterg> good morning
<courtjesterg> noticed when i first stat up aand clicked on my k on the left hand side when it brought up it was glitched like a tv screen gone baad and went back to normal anbody knows how to fix tthis little problem i already used envy for my graphics  card driver
<courtjesterg> talk to me
<courtjesterg> i know 340 ppl are reading me
<courtjesterg> i wonder if i bought the box what would be on it hm
<martijn> courtjesterg: it looks like all are gone, they do not awnser my question either
<courtjesterg> me wonders if it can be downloaded
<courtjesterg> the linux box was put to together and sold in stores for people who don't have the interent connection and have everything they need right there in the box
<wesley> Send a mail to my provider
<wesley> They don´t say you the Iphone does not work under Linux
 * kniolet_ wonders if they will even know wwhat linux is...
 * wesley I wonder that to, just image i have to pay them 32,50 for something that will not work on ubuntu
<wesley> no wonder that so much people dual-boot
<bdog> anyone having problems with icons in kde 4?
<andylockran> scrollbars me .
<bdog> my icons become white blanks after awhile
<kkathman> bdog have  you tried turning effects off and see if that clears it up?
<bdog> not yet/
<kkathman> bdog  system settings -> Desktop  turn off "Enable desktop effects" and see if that clears it up
<kkathman> Enable Desktop Effects is the major cause of many artifacts
<wizkoder> Bring the iphone back and get a freerunner :-)
<bdog> now my boot is hanging at "checking battery state"
<bdog> it's not on a battery
<legodude> anyone know how to change the name of a printer?
<legodude> bdog: you sure it is hanging?
<legodude> try switching to another console
<legodude> might just be X not working
<trappist> anybody got a howto to switch to compiz on intrepid instead of using kde4.1's builtin effects?
<mircea> hi, i have the "qtcurve style not remembered" problem, is there a fix for it?
<wesley> wizkoder, i know something better just install Windows for free
<wizkoder> good idea :-)
<wesley> Just making dual-boot
<wesley> And playing games without problems
<p_masho> can anyone help please, going crazy. I cant seem to upgrade to 4.1.3, have 4.1.2 installed. Ive followed http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 and http://sayakb.blogspot.com/search/label/KDE413Testing.  Some items appear as "upgradable" but cant seem to be able to upgrade them .. here the sources.list http://rafb.net/p/cDuTl427.html.
<p_masho> desperatley after the fix for dolphin !
<wizkoder> wesley: is there a reason for u to use linux anysway?
 * genii sips
<skullzeek> join #ubuntu-ru
<skullzeek> sorry )
<wesley> wizkoder, only because its free, and i like kde but more then that not really i can work with linux,windows abd mac
<mrv> when will kde 4.5 be released? approximatelly
<liar> hi
<genii> mrv: At the rate of releases sometime after about 2 decades
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<liar> i have a resolution of 1024x600 on my netbook and most of the windows are to big for my desktop(i cant find ok, abort and so on) is there any solution?
<bdog> i wanna go back to 8.04
<mircea> liar: if you hold down the "alt" key you can drag the window from anywhere in the window, not just the title bar
<mircea> bdog: i had the same reaction
<bdog> i'm scared to reboot now
<LjL> liar: you could also set up a virtual desktop that's larger than the actual resolution
<liar> mircea: not if desktop effects are turned on
<LjL> as to how that's done in kde 4, ahum
<mircea> liar: for me it works with desktop effects turned on
<wizkoder> I still use 8.04. No problems here :-) Just tried 8.10 on my laptop, but the system is damn slow there.
<DaSkreech> p_masho: Still no love?
<p_masho> no..
 * p_masho ;-(
<DaSkreech> CourtJesterG: need better drivers
<liar> i can move it over the left, right and bottom border but not over the top
<wizkoder> liar: right. same here
<DaSkreech> trappist: compiz --replace
<p_masho> how do I enable "intrepid backports"
<DaSkreech> genii: mrv left after 30 seconds
<trappist> DaSkreech: yeah it was shockingly easy this time around :)  just disabled kde's effects, installed compiz and friends, and I'm using fusion-icon with a symlink to it in .kde/Autostart
<genii> DaSkreech: Yes, I see now :)
<DaSkreech> liar: I have desktop effects turned on and alt+drag works fine
<OxDeadC0de> trappist I have fusion-icon loading from autostart configuration panel, and in session manager compiz selected instead of kwin
<OxDeadC0de> both in kmenu/system settings/advanced
<DaSkreech> p_masho: Open adept then go to edit software sources  on the updats tab check unsupported updates
<liar> DaSkreech: yes it works but i cant move the window over the top border of the screen
<p_masho> DaSkreech: done that
<trappist> OxDeadC0de: I think I like the sound of that
<DaSkreech> liar: You mean that you can't push the window off the top edge ?
<mircea> liar: are you using compiz?
<DaSkreech> p_masho: You refreshed the list?
<p_masho> yep
<DaSkreech> mircea: Good question :)
<liar> mircea: yes
<DaSkreech> p_masho: when you go to changes do you see an edit ?
<trappist> OxDeadC0de: by session manager you mean window manager, right?
<DaSkreech> p_masho: bah I mean do you see an upgrade button?
<mircea> liar: are you using kde?
<OxDeadC0de> trappist no: go kemnu/system settings/advanced - there's a session manager button there
<p_masho> yep theres onthere called "Full Upgrade".. it does nothing
<OxDeadC0de> trappist in it i can select the window manager tho so maybe you're right
<liar> mircea: yes
<Scott_Dude25> Hmm Kubuntu isnt booting correctly on my system
<trappist> OxDeadC0de: ok yeah that's what I meant - do you have compiz run at "startup" or "pre kde startup"?
<Scott_Dude25> After the loading screen and the loading bar it goes to the black screen with an X cursor
<liar> DaSkreech: i think :S
<OxDeadC0de> trappist neither, in session manger/window manager I have it set to compiz - which runs it before startup but after pre-startup
<DaSkreech> p_masho: What happens when you press it
<Scott_Dude25> Does anyone know why Kubuntu wont boot
<DaSkreech> p_masho: ok can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list for me?
<Scott_Dude25> Ive tried installing it with the 64 bit cd and Wubi
<OxDeadC0de> !afk
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<DaSkreech> Scott_Dude25: Try restrting KDM ?
<trappist> OxDeadC0de: ah, I'm using fusion-icon, which I have set upas an autostart script
<Scott_Dude25> DaSkreech: It's not even booting is the problem
<liar> mircea: kde4
<Scott_Dude25> Im trying to install it on an empty hard drive in my computer
<DaSkreech> Scott_Dude25: How far does the not booting get to?
<Scott_Dude25> But the livecd wont even boot
<Scott_Dude25> It goes past the loading bar and then goes to a black screen with an X cursor
<DaSkreech> Scott_Dude25: Oh. Umm can you press alt+ctrl+F1 and get a terminal ?
<Scott_Dude25> Hm not sure Ill have to reboot this computer to try
<Scott_Dude25> Whats the command to restart KDE
<bdog> is there a way i can disable the ubuntu nvidia driver from installing when I update
<DaSkreech> Scott_Dude25: from the command line?
<Scott_Dude25> Yes
<genii> Scott_Dude25: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm  restart
<Scott_Dude25> Ok thanks
<genii> Or kdm-kde4      depends
<DaSkreech> If you are on hardy it's kdm-kde4
<mircea> liar: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Plugins/Move
<mircea> liar: Contrain Y prevents windows from being moved off the top of the screen.
<mircea> liar: you can configure it to let you move the window off the top of the screen
<liar> mircea: where do i configure it?
<mircea> CCSD
<bazhang> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<thomas_> hi
<thomas_> was ist
<thomas_> mein pc hat was
<bdog> what is this plasma and why does it signal 11 all the time?
<genii> !de | thomas_
<ubottu> thomas_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DaSkreech> bdog: your desktop workspace
<thomas_> was ist los
<bane> Hello!
<bane> How do You setup Your internet connection
<DaSkreech> p_masho: If you close adept you can try in konsole sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bane> Is there better way than pon dsl-provider?
<genii> thomas_: Nur Englisch hier gefällt.
<corny> Hi @ all
<thomas_> ich ohr muisk
<andylockran> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<liar> genii: good german :D
<andylockran> :p
<corny> könnte mir jemand schnell mal helfen??
<corny> ich kann die Oberflächen nicht mehr wechseln
<DaSkreech> corny: join #kubuntu-de
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> i just wanted to say that i want to get the old adept manager back! :D
<Neremor> is there a way to search for apps with a search string shorter than 3 charackters?
<OxDeadC0de> neremor in a console: aptitude search my_search_text (like aptitude search nm)
<nabs> how to kill pidgin processes in ubuntu
<nabs> plz
<OxDeadC0de> in a console: killall pidgin
<nabs> thanks
<OxDeadC0de> nabs: what I just said OR: ps -A | grep pidgin - then kill pid
<OxDeadC0de> killall is much easier
<nabs> yeah that worked
<nabs> thanks
<genii> liar: I just used Babelfish for it although I do speak a tiny bit
<Neremor> hm i would like to use a graphical interface for that
<m_tadeu> hi everyone....what's the state of plasma and xinerama?
<OxDeadC0de> neremor if you have any experience with any programming language, make one, it'd be extremely easy
<DaSkreech> Neremor: It'll get better. File bugs
<debankur> Hi all. Is there a way I can use kvkbd to display a keyboard layout other than english ?
<debankur> I remember I could do that in earlier verions .
<DaSkreech> Neremor: The authour pulled a lot of stunts to have it compiled for Ibex. so it's a good thing we have it at all
<DaSkreech> Neremor: you can try run sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<Neremor> ok
<Neremor> i don't say the adeptmanager is bad, but i just say that the old one is better and has much more functions ;)
<OxDeadC0de> I wonder if it's possible, is there some way I can zip up a folder, then when a specific user logs in create and mount a memory basesd partition, extract the archive to that partition, have the user run, then when they loggout it unmounts that partition, effectively creating a guest session where nothing is saved? (Kind of like ubuntu 8.10 guest sessions.. kind of)
<Pink_Frost> need help!!, Spilled water on my keyboard and now my screen flickers, makes it really hard to use
<Pink_Frost> what to do what to do?
<OxDeadC0de> Pink_Frost I hope you're still under warrenty
<debankur> Pink_Frost : shut down the machine. use a hair dryer to dry it and then use it. it worked for me when I dropped tea on my thinkpad T24
<genii> OxDeadC0de: I had a similar setup previously, used a dd image exact size of a full CD for their /home which got mounted when they logged in. So it's verypossible.
<DaSkreech> Pink_Frost: Stop talking to us. Shut off computer. Enjoy nature or friends for two days
<OxDeadC0de> thanks genii ^^ I'll have to study it some, would be an awesome way to do guest accounts imo ;)
<OxDeadC0de> DaSkreech hypocrisy! What are these "Nature" and "freinds" you speak of? :P
<DaSkreech> OxDeadC0de: Code from the holodeck
<DaSkreech> I always used to wonder why they bothered. If they could walk as far as they wanted in the Holodeck why not just replicate the universe inside there and explore the place from home?
<genii> OxDeadC0de: If you have a dd image of a smal HD (2Gb for instance) you can also do loopmount and then actually run fdisk on it and so on to partition it how you like for the individual user.
<nabs> here at shool they have it setup that when you login your home directory is mounted and as soon as you logout it is unmounted and nothing stays on the machine
<genii> nabs: Likely they are running a terminal server type setup
<nabs> yeah i think cause they run a scrip to do that
<OxDeadC0de> genii i was thinking of just making an image of an already setup /home/ folder,then mount that as a memory block device so any changes they make while active (cookies, temp web browser data, etc) is saved in memory only then when they loggout it's gone, so they can't take my precious last couple gb of hd space which I need for making my video game
<DaSkreech> \o/
<DaSkreech> Video game
<DaSkreech> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<DaSkreech> Heehee
<OxDeadC0de> my server alone eats up over 1gb of hard drive space storing physics collission data ^^
<genii> OxDeadC0de: So long as you have plenty of ram that can be done
<DaSkreech> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<OxDeadC0de> 2gb physical ram and 4gb swap, should be plenty
 * DaSkreech raises brow
<wizkoder> bye folks. enjoy your evening
<genii> OxDeadC0de: There is fuse-zip also, so you might not need to unzip everything into it.
<OxDeadC0de> genii I can also make new userspace programs to automate most of it ^^, but I'm going to look into it later, right now I need to be compiling raknet and a few other libraries to get back to making muh game ;)
<genii> Have fun :)
<preppysob99> Hm I was able to get to command line after the screen with the X cursor
<preppysob99> It says kdm is running
<preppysob99> How do I go back to the GUI interface
<preppysob99> Anyone active?
<DaSkreech> preppysob99: alt+ctrl+F7
<genii> Just alt-f7 would be sufficient :)
<preppysob99> Ok thanks :D
<trappist> OxDeadC0de: you use compiz?  does your alt-f2 work?
<preppysob99> Sweet, its working now
<DaSkreech> genii: Yeah but for new users the one meme is easier
<OxDeadC0de> trappist yes and yes
<trappist> OxDeadC0de: did you have to do anything to make it work?
<OxDeadC0de> trappist nope :/
<DaSkreech> compiz doesn't trigger krunner for alt+F2 does it?
<trappist> DaSkreech: probably not by default
<OxDeadC0de> it does for me
<DaSkreech> I wonder if plasma overrides that
<DaSkreech> If you kill plasma alt+f2 no longer works
<trappist> ah, that makes sense
<trappist> but, I got it working by assigning krunner to command0 and setting the keybinding for command0 to alt-f2
<preppysob99> Will Vista detect Kubuntu installed on another harddrive and bring up its boot option screen
<preppysob99> Or will I need to configure it somehow?
<Pici> preppysob99: Are you installing Vista after (K)ubuntu?
<trappist> preppysob99: I haven't tried, but almost certainly not
<trappist> it's a *lot* easier to install windows first, then linux
<Pici> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<preppysob99> I had Vista installed on a 640GB hd
<preppysob99> and now Im installing Kubuntu on a 226GB hd
<preppysob99> And I would rather have some boot loader popup and ask me what I want to boot than have to go to bios everytime i want to change what i boot into
<trappist> preppysob99: the kubuntu installer should set up with that.  just don't expect windows to do it if you've already got linux installed
<preppysob99> I installed linux after windows
<DaSkreech> Should work then
<preppysob99> on 2 different drives
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<preppysob99> Ok
<preppysob99> Thanks for the help :)
<DaSkreech> trappist: I forget does it still ask you which drive you want the bootloader on?
<trappist> DaSkreech: dunno, I haven't dual booted in a *long* time
<DaSkreech> trappist: Have you installed?
<trappist> can you rephrase the question? :)
<DaSkreech> When installing does the installer still ask you which drive you want the bootloader installed to?
<DaSkreech> he would have to have it on the main boot drive I think
<trappist> that question I understand, but I don't know the answer
<DaSkreech> So that he doesn't have to swap boot order
<DaSkreech> with the assumption of preppysob99
<DaSkreech>  being male
<trappist> because I haven't dual booted in like 8 years
<DaSkreech> not quite as long but neither have I
<DaSkreech>  as long as you have multiple drives in the machine it should asl
<DaSkreech> ask
<DaSkreech> I think
<tango_> hello all. I just downloaded kubuntu 8.10 and I noticed a funny thing with the livecd: when it starts loading, it reaches a point where it stalls, sits there doing nothing, the progress bar barely begun filling up. then if I ctrl+alt+del it continues loading (very fast), and it works fine
<tango_> also, on a totally different topic: I've read that ubuntu 8.10 has an option to install to a usb key, does kubuntu 8.10 have it too?
<RuslanPopov> ppl, why kubuntu 8.10 ignores ctrl-shift but uses scrolllock led, I have the following in xorg.conf:
<RuslanPopov>     Option         "XkbOptions" "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
<RuslanPopov> alt-shift works
<bdog> can I disable the "check battery state"
<sizeone> Какой командой запустить install.sh ?
<sizeone> Перевод
<sizeone> What command to start instal.sh?
<bdog> wat
<sizeone> What command to start install.sh?
<bdog> can I disable the "check battery state"
<DaSkreech> !ru | sizeone
<ubottu> sizeone: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<genii> sizeone: ./install.sh
<DaSkreech> sizeone: sh install.sh
<DaSkreech> Ahhhhh
<DaSkreech> Wishlist. Qt4 Konveersation
<genii> Yup
<DaSkreech> apachelogger:
<DaSkreech> whoops Just wanted to see if he was in this chan :)
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: awww
<apachelogger> lol
 * DaSkreech twiddles fingers
 * DaSkreech prods Tm_T to join #KDE on jaiku :)
<Tm_T> murrrrh
<DaSkreech> :-)
<marunya> Hi!
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<marunya> I updated my ubuntu 8.04 to kubuntu 8.10
<marunya> and KDE 4.1 will be corrupted
<DaSkreech> ?
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> Mixing of tenses is confuzzling
<riitix> :)
<villoni> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<manish> i have an internet connection with kubuntu 8.10. i want to share it with my friend using wifi. is it possible. if yes how
<LjL> !inetsharing | manish
<ubottu> manish: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<LjL> manish: Firestarter is a GTK application, it's possible (but i don't really know) that GuardDog has that functionality on KDE. assuming it's available on 4.
<LjL> otherwise just follow the CLI instructions
<manish> i am a rookeie so dont understand what is written on the http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<manish> please help me
<manish> command my command instruction
<DaSkreech> manish: Sorry? What are you asking?
<manish> i have connected to the internet using modem (reliance USB data card) and want to share it with my room partner using wifi
<manish> what all do i need to install and how to configure it
<dr_willis> !ics | manish
<ubottu> manish: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<DaSkreech> manish: install firestarter then follow that page
<manish> i have already seen those pages but dont understand a bit c
<dr_willis> that UFW tool may have a option also..
<manish> i have installed firestarted
<manish> firestarter
<manish> but howdo i configire it
<dr_willis> of course if you want to know whats going on in the background.. that would take some iptables knowledge.. and perhaps a read of the 'ip-masquerading' howto.
<dr_willis> run firestarter - it has a gui.. ( i never use it)
<dr_willis> some of those docs are getting a bit out of date.
<manish> ok u have the fire starter installed but how do i use that to share internet using wifi
<dr_willis> http://firestarter.sourceforge.net/manual/wizard.php
<dr_willis> run it.. and follow the wizzard from what i am reading on its homepage.
<dr_willis> from what ive heard . geting ICS going with firestarter is just a couple of clicks.. and its done.. (not that i have done it  recently)
<debankur> anyone knows if kbluetooth4 has been fixed to work with the new  bluez-4.x api
<preppysob99> I installed Kubuntu, but now its booting to fail
<preppysob99> failing to boot* lol
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> preppysob99: where does it stop?
<preppysob99> I disconnected my other HDs, and it still wont boot
<preppysob99> My computer tells me Please insert a valid boot source
<preppysob99> and press a key
<preppysob99> Maybe Grub isnt loading?
<dr_willis> sounds like ya may have the wrong hd unhooked..
<preppysob99> No dr willis
<dr_willis> or you accidently justled another cable..
<preppysob99> No
<dr_willis> boot live cd.. see if you can access that hard drive to PROVE it.
<preppysob99> Because it shows up in the BIOS
<preppysob99> I am on the live cd right now
<preppysob99> and I can see the contents of that HD
<dr_willis> so mount the HD and look at the contents? see a /boot/ ?
<preppysob99> They are as they should be
<dr_willis> reinstall the grub boot loader perhaps.
<dr_willis> and look for any error messages it gives..
<preppysob99> Do you think maybe GRUB isnt working because my computer uses nvram
<dr_willis> I dont see what nvram has to do with it..
<preppysob99> Doesnt the computer check nvram to see what to use to boot
<dr_willis> Cant say taht ive eer noticed.. Most of my PC's i can hit F9 and tell it eaactly what to boot.
<dr_willis> Most bios's also have bios settings to set the boot order/what to look for.. could be its not looking for that drive to boot from at all.
<preppysob99> It is
<tommy_> #mymesra.dal.net
<preppysob99> I disconnected everything except the cd drives trying to get it to work
<preppysob99> Right before it gives the message it says Err2Err3
<preppysob99> then it says Please insert a valid boot source and press any key or reboot and select a valid boot source
<dr_willis> what is saying that? grub? or the bios/post screen?
<preppysob99> Not grub
<dr_willis> I cant recall ever seeing Grub say 'err2/err3'  :)  so not sure what to even look at for that.
<dr_willis> I would double check the bios/hard drive settings.. other then that.. not sure what to tell you.
<preppysob99> damn
<preppysob99> this sucks
<preppysob99> Its like grub isnt being recognized
<dr_willis> yoy are not on some plugin sata card? or raid? or other weirdness?
<FoeNyx> Hello, I have a small problem with my fresh update to 8.10 : all kde application I launch goes wild (100% cpu usage) without displaying on screen. Has someone a lead about this behaviour ?
<preppysob99> The only weird thing on my computer is I have a ATA drive connected to a PCI-ATA card but it shows up seamlessly to most Operating systems
<preppysob99> my bios lists it as RAID though instead of a drive
<dr_willis> You are trying to boot that ATA drive ?
<preppysob99> No
<preppysob99> Im trying to boot a normal SATA drive plugged into my mobo
<dr_willis> i wonder if grub dident get installed to a different hd then what you booted from..
<preppysob99> It shouldnt have
<dr_willis> ive learned tobe very carefull with mixxed sata/ide drives..
<preppysob99> When I installed I told the installer to use the whole drive
<dr_willis> had one box.. if i booted the box from the ide.. the sata '/dev/sd##' letters would shift down
<genii> dr_willis: I also have a box like that
<preppysob99> Should I format the drive and try installing again?
<dr_willis> genii,  i accidently foramted the wrong hd once.. :P
<DaSkreech> preppysob99: Fairly certain the MBR is on the other drive
<preppysob99> MBR?
<dr_willis> I cheat and install grub to ALL the hard drives.. :)
<dr_willis> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<genii> Master Boot Record
<preppysob99> Oh
<dr_willis> grub installs to the MBR.. thats what boots the system
<manish> I still dont understand what do i need to do to the fire starter please can you explain me command by command
<dr_willis> Grub is fun to learn about..
<preppysob99> Oh your right
<preppysob99> It probably is on the Windows drive
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: I thought the MBR called Grub
<dr_willis> preppysob99,  ive had grub be ONLY on the linux drive befor.. and i would tell the pc to boot that hd..  (with my F9 option)
<dr_willis> grub is installed to the MBR.. it could then chain load  the MBR's of other hds i guess if properly setup
<preppysob99> Is there a way for the Windows Boot Manager to boot Kubuntu
<genii> Not easily
<dr_willis> windows boot manager is a pain. :) grub is much more logical. and fun
<DaSkreech> preppysob99: Yes. call Microsoft and ask them to send over a programmer rigth away
<manish> please i want to share my internet connection with my room partner
<genii> !ics | manish
<ubottu> manish: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<manish> please help ... i am using kubuntu and have firestarter installed
<dr_willis> manish,  from what i saw in that guide.. you just clicked the share stuff.. i dont  have a box handy to walk through it . sorry.
<DaSkreech> manish: you are both on the same lan ?
<manish> no
<manish> i am on a ppoe connection and want to share internet using wifi
<manish> DaSkreech:
<dr_willis> ppoe ---> PC ----- wireless ---->    <----wireless PC2 ?
<genii> dr_willis: That would be my idea of the topography also
<manish> DaSkreech: yes
<bat> Ciao come faccio in ubuntu a far vedere a Nautilus hd windows
 * dr_willis has no idea on PPOE.. :) 
<manish> yes dr willis
<dr_willis> wireles is working on both machines?   can they ping each other?
<manish> how do i try' it
<FoeNyx> can somebody help me ? I cannot use any kde applications :[
<manish> what should i ping on machine 2
<dr_willis> give each a static  ip on the same network range.. or install a dhcp server on pc1.. and the pin g command.
<DaSkreech> FoeNyx: Define can't use KDE apps
<dr_willis> the wireless network needs tobe working.. befor you can share  the internet to the other box. :)
<manish> OK
<manish> how do i do that
<dr_willis> Not a clue.. I rarely mess with wirless
<FoeNyx> DaSkreech> for example I try to launch konsole (or kate or any kde4 application) and the process take 100% cpu, but nothing is displayed on screen
<noobstyle> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/OneTouch4 Mini -o force
<dr_willis> I can get my 2 laptosp working now to my router.. and thats about it.
<noobstyle> Hi guys. I have this External harddrive running NTFS and i have pluged it in on my Kubuntu system. I get a loong error of what to do and it suggests this: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/OneTouch4 Mini -o force
<manish> i am a new bie please tell me command by command
<noobstyle> so i try it but i just get a long list of options
<DaSkreech> manish: It's a wizard.. press next I would suspect
<dr_willis> manish,  dont expect a 'command by command'  walk throguh on gettting wirles going.. it may  or may not be simple.. it depends on yoru wireless cards.
<DaSkreech> See this is why Command line is so much easier to support than GUIs
<DaSkreech> Well Is it a wireless Hub?
<manish> i can get you all the info on what ever you want
<dr_willis> It wont matter what you do with firestarter if you cant even get the 2 pc's talking over the wireless network.
<DaSkreech> If it is then he can just plug in to the wired uplink
<manish> plz help
<DaSkreech> assuming manish is indeed manish :)
<DaSkreech> Is it a Wireless Hub? or are you broadcasting on a wireless card?
<dr_willis> DaSkreech,  <dr_willis> ppoe ---> PC1 ----- wireless ---->  Airwaves :)  <----wireless PC2
<dr_willis> I think is what he said earlier.. so he needs to  get the wireless working first..  of course that canbe hard to do with no internet for pc2 to get the drivers
<manish> i have laptop and i have a ppoe connectio and a wire less card on it and i want to share my internet connection from my ppoe with my friend through wifi
<szrhawaii_> what if your toggle for the wireless doesnt work
<dr_willis> night all.
<szrhawaii_> how do you guys like the kde 4
<manish> what do you mean by it
<szrhawaii_> is it running ok
<DaSkreech> manish: Do you have wireless working ?
<FoeNyx> DaSkreech> I guess a silence means something like a "no idea" answer ? :p
<szrhawaii_> no my friends wireless didnt load on because of some reason
<DaSkreech> FoeNyx: Oh umm what happens when you run them from the command line?
<szrhawaii_> he doesnt have wireless anymore cause the toggle wont turn on
<manish> i dont no
<szrhawaii_> i dont know remember what to put to get to it through command prompt
<FoeNyx> DaSkreech> after a while dbus says 'Communication problem with  "konsole" , it probably crashed.  Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" '
<szrhawaii_> thats what his says
<DaSkreech> FoeNyx: Probably don't have dbus running
<manish> please can you guys can alteast write m: bofore you write comment for me
<DaSkreech> !wifi | manish read this then
<ubottu> manish read this then: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<szrhawaii_> how o you fix that problem
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii_: Toggle is a hardware shutoff you need to get that flipped on before it can be used
<DaSkreech> it's like trying to fix the power button on the computer with software when it's stuck in the off position.
<szrhawaii_> yeah how do i manage that when now it doesnt even want to turn on
<FoeNyx> DaSkreech> there are some dbus-daemon in the process list, and it's the same symptom if I do 'dbus-launch konsole'
<DaSkreech> FoeNyx: Do you have qdbus ?
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii_: pliers and a screwdriver ?
<FoeNyx> yes
<szrhawaii_> everything else works fine on his comp just that one thing doesnt work it happened when we switch his os to ubuntu but he had antivirus 2008 trojan on his comp would that have been a problem
<DaSkreech> FoeNyx: Not sure yet try #kde ?
<szrhawaii_> so your saying the button is just stuck
<FoeNyx> DaSkreech> they do not reply either :p
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii_: I thought thats what you said
<FoeNyx> DaSkreech> well thank you anyway :)
<szrhawaii_> here ill break down the whole scenario
<DaSkreech> FoeNyx: all apps?
<FoeNyx> DaSkreech> all kde4 app
<DaSkreech> FoeNyx: reinstall the kdelibs
<FoeNyx> DaSkreech> done that twice ^^'
<DaSkreech> genii: Any clues?
<szrhawaii_> the wireless was working fine he had windows xp with a trojan named antivirus 2008 then i went to reboot his system with ubuntu cause once you get that virus it wont let you reboot with windows for some reason
<szrhawaii_> then when i was restarting it the wireless shut off and i tried to turn it back on before i the disk booted
<manish> what do i click in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<szrhawaii_> but it wouldnt come on
<szrhawaii_> and hasnt since then
<szrhawaii_> ive tried downloading gnome, kde, and even tried putting windows back on his system but the windows os wont take
<szrhawaii_> then i tried the bios to make sure it was on
<szrhawaii_> and restore default settings and tried to restart again
<szrhawaii_> nothing
<szrhawaii_> then i tried the software and checked to see if it was picking up the wireless device again nothing
<szrhawaii_> so here i am stuck and the wireless toggle wont turn on  the wireless and the light doesnt even come on
<szrhawaii_> so is that a hardware issue
<genii> DaSkreech: On which?
<szrhawaii_> ??????
<DaSkreech> genii: FoeNyx's KDE4 aversion
<manish> in firestarter the "Enable DCHP for local network" is not enabled
<FoeNyx> DaSkreech> aversion ^^' ? I would probably love kde4 if I could see how it looks :p
<dwidmann_> szrhawaii_: I say back up everything that's needed and overwrite the disk with zeros
<manish> what should i do now..?????
<genii> DaSkreech: No ideas offhand :)
<szrhawaii_> i even tried deleting all the formatted drives where nothing was working
<szrhawaii_> it would load and say nothing
<szrhawaii_> just a blank screen
<genii> DaSkreech: I'm on 3.5.10 btw
<szrhawaii_> then i rebooted the cd again
<szrhawaii_> and still didnt work
<manish> do i need to download DCHP server..Is it not donwloaded with forestarte
<dwidmann_> szrhawaii_: that's not the same as overwriting with zeros :)
<manish> if yes thn how do i donwload it
<DaSkreech> manish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking
<szrhawaii_> how do i do that
<szrhawaii_> ????
<DaSkreech> manish: you need dhcpd I think
<dwidmann_> szrhawaii_: cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda (assuming the hard drive is /dev/sda) would do the trick.
<manish> DaSkreech: how i do that
<DaSkreech> manish: sudo apt-get install dhcpd
<dwidmann_> szrhawaii_: of course, everything on the drive would be permanently gone.
<szrhawaii_> thats fine
<szrhawaii_> how do i get there
<szrhawaii_> is that through command prompt
<genii> DaSkreech: dhcp3-server
<Jampiter> Hi
<DaSkreech> manish: ^^^
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DaSkreech> genii: Shouldn't he at least be using IPV4 not IPV3
 * DaSkreech ducks
<Jampiter> Right, I have the Kubuntu install disk on a LiveUSB. How can I make it persistant? Can somebody tell me step by step? (And the information Ubottu gives is complicated and I can't find the right thing..)
<genii> DaSkreech: Bah :)
<manish> DaSkreech: it says dhcpd has no installation candidate
<DaSkreech> manish: dhcp3-server
<genii> manish: sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server
<szrhawaii_> <dwidmann> is that through command prompt
<Jampiter> Anyone?
<szrhawaii_> not sure how to make a live usb
<szrhawaii_> but know how to do the cd
<Jampiter> You can make a CD persistant?
<szrhawaii_> what are you trying to do jampiter
<manish> ya its installing something
<manish> what do i do after that
<Jampiter> Make my Kubuntu USB stick into a persistant system, with my changes, files, packages on and such which I can install and remove and use it like a normal install system - or close enough
<manish> ginee: what do i do next
<szrhawaii_> ohhh not sure how to do that
<manish> enable DHCP still not active
<szrhawaii_> but i know you can do that on a iso file
<Jampiter> How would I do that?
<szrhawaii_> cause i have a rigged version of xp/vista on one cd
<szrhawaii_> its set up with certain settings
<lovre> firefox doesnt show some flash stuff... but shows everything on youtube.
<manish> HELP ::: how do i share internet connection using wifi
<szrhawaii_> but doesnt load files
<memeemeee> if I want to run a command (say cp) for all files except one what would I type? something like *[not= filename]
<manish> genii: its still now showing "enable DHCP still not active" in firestarter
<manish> what do i do now. i have installed dhcp3-server still the last message is "invoke-rc.d: initscript dhcp3-server, action "start" failed."
<manish> as the last line in command prompt
<manish> sorry terminal
<genii> manish: First tell it what interface to attach to. Do this in file /etc/default/dhcp3-server     a line like: INTERFACES=wlan0               or so
<marek_> hi i have a problem with xserver, after downloading gnome it doesnt start anything, only login screen is shown (in text mode) what should i do to start login screen automatically?
<manish> genii: have done so"by writing wlan0 in the last line between quotes
<manish> now what
<manish> should i remove the quotes
<manish> or something
<genii> manish: Please pastebin contents of file:  /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<genii> manish: Just a line like: INTERFACES=wlan0                   no quotes or other strange things
<genii> This is if your wifi is called that of course
<OxDeadC0de> memeemeee: you still here? got an answer for ya
<memeemeee> thanks OxDeadC0de
<manish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/70137/http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/70137/http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/70137/
<manish> so do i remove the quotes between wlan0 in the file
<manish> what do i do next genii
<manish> i have still not removed the quotes between the file wlan0 in dhcp3-server
<manish> genii: u there
<Pyles17> I had my Intel 3945ABG wireless card working (installed microcode in /lib/firmware) and now, after a day, it won't even show up in lshw -C network
<Pyles17> and wireless still works in windows xp
<manish> please help me share my internet connection connected using a pppoe modem to the internet, with a friend using wifi. i have installed firestarter bu tdont know how to set it up and share the internet
<ptl> yah yah yah
<ptl> How do I enter in text-mode KDE?
<genii> manish: Apologies on lag, work required me. Now you have to tell the dhcp server certain things like what range you want to hand out etc. This is in the /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf file which I asked you earlier to pastebin
<Pyles17> ptl: do you mean what program to use?
<genii> ptl: Konsole
<ptl> Pyles17: no, I am just trying to confuse people ;P Sorry
<Pyles17> ptl: It worked. I'm confused
 * genii hands out more coffees
<ptl> :D
<rohan> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pyles17> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Copelia> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<estan> hm. how do i print preview in konqueror?
<DaSkreech> manish: Did you follow the second wifi link ?
<preppysob99> Ok so i figured out that grub isnt starting
<preppysob99> Any ideas why not?
<DaSkreech> preppysob99: not installed properly?
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gio> brasil
<genii> !es | gio
<ubottu> gio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gio> Brasil
<PhilRod> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DaSkreech> also see !br
<BorkisDrizzt>  When I booted my laptop running kubuntu 8.10 earlier today, I noticed that things were going really slow. So when it finished booting I ran top, and it tells me that a process named artsd is eating away the CPU. How do I fix that?
<PhilRod> BorkisDrizzt: kill
<PhilRod> ('k' in top)
<Pyles17> I had my Intel 3945ABG wireless card working (installed microcode in /lib/firmware) and now, after a day, I can't connect and it won't even show up in lshw -C network
<Pyles17> any ideas?
<PhilRod> BorkisDrizzt: but arts is from kde 3 - presumably it shouldn't be running at all on 8.10
<DaSkreech> PhilRod: Amarok
<PhilRod> DaSkreech: but that can use other output backends, right?
<ptl> patola    6648     1  0 Nov09 ?        00:00:43 /usr/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -s 60 -m artsmessage -l 3 -f
 * DaSkreech shrugs.
<BorkisDrizzt> well, but it is
<ptl> it's running in mine
<DaSkreech> If you are loading kde3libs it's likely that yuo will be using sound and artsd will get started
<DaSkreech> If for notifications if nothing else
<PhilRod> Pyles17: does lsmod show the module?
<BorkisDrizzt> killing doesn't work
<PhilRod> kill -9 ?
<BorkisDrizzt> what do you mean?
<Pyles17> philrod: it shows a lot of things, I don't think the wireless card is one of them
<genii> BorkisDrizzt: eg:  sudo kill -9 6648
<PhilRod> BorkisDrizzt: "kill -9 <pid>" kills a process with SIGKILL, which is more drastic than SIGTERM (which is what normal "kill" does)
<ubuntu_> I have installed my kubuntu 8.1 to a USB drive. Now I can
<ubuntu_> 't boot it
<PhilRod> Pyles17: "lsmod | grep 3945" - anything from that?
<ptl> 8.1?
<DaSkreech> 8.10
<ubuntu_> Any able to tell me how to restore the boot loader on the USB drive from the live CD I am running off of now
<Pyles17> nothing
<ubuntu_> Is it 8.10 the latest, grabbed it yesterday
<snails> hi
<jazireh> hi
<ubuntu_> hi
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<snails> would someone be so kind and ask the folks in #remote-exploit why im banned?
<DaSkreech> snails: #freenode
<Tm_T> moi Erkki
<BorkisDrizzt> well, now the process disappears for about five seconds, then it returns with a new PID
<snails> ok
<kokaiin> moi
<PhilRod> BorkisDrizzt: still using all cpu?
<BorkisDrizzt> yes, it is
<Tm_T> kokaiin: may I ask you to change your nick to less, let's say, provocative?
<ubuntu_> can I install grub to the / partition on my usb drive so I can just boot from that and not the local disk which is vista??
<Tm_T> moi mikko
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: As long as your BIOS supports otherBoot
<PhilRod> BorkisDrizzt: hrm, that's strange. One thing you could do would be to try to find the program that's starting artsd
<ubuntu_> what is wrong with kokaiin?
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: none
<Tm_T> hi PhilRod
<PhilRod> heya Tm_T! how're you?
<DaSkreech> PhilRod: I would suspect knotify
<BorkisDrizzt> How do I do that?
<ubuntu_> daSkreech: it does, I'm just not sure how to set grub the USB partition and not the MBR of the internal drive
<PhilRod> DaSkreech: yeah, sounds likely
<Tm_T> PhilRod: fine thanks, waiting a baby (in #kubuntu-offtopic )
<PhilRod> BorkisDrizzt: are you running any kde 3 music apps? (eg amarok). If not, as DaSkreech says, it's probably knotify
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Read the documentation. You are looking for a dev device that's not mounted with your internal files on it
<BorkisDrizzt> well, I am pretty sure amarok isn't running, so a "kill knotify4"?
<PhilRod> no, knotify4 is the kde 4 one (I guess)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Koordin> hi, i want to use the terminal of kate but he recognise me as the root ; how can i leave the 'su mode' ? i've already tried exit or C^ D
<PhilRod> but hrm, I'm not sure how to turn off kde 3's knotify from kde 4
<DaSkreech> Koordin: Did you open kate as root?
<DaSkreech> dcop ?
<PhilRod> DaSkreech: yeah, I guess - I was hoping to get kcontrol from kde 3 open and set an external player there
<DaSkreech> no kcontrol
<PhilRod> well, systemsettings
<BorkisDrizzt> top only lists knotify4
<Koordin> yes, i want kate to be openned as root, but i want the terminal which within it not be launched as a root
<bullet234> Hello. I have a problem with my ubuntu. The sound card Realtek ALC662 is not working properly. When i test it with Preferences > Sound it's making the sound it's not continous ... what should I do. Please help :(
<DaSkreech> Koordin: su out then
<Koordin> DaSkreech: Unknown id: out
<BorkisDrizzt> PhilRod: what should I do?
<Koordin> DaSkreech: i think i'll just have to launch kate not as a root
<DaSkreech> Koordin: ha ha
<PhilRod> BorkisDrizzt: I'm not sure - let me see if there's a package for kde3 systemsettings
<DaSkreech> Koordin: Who do you want the terminal to be?
<BorkisDrizzt> mkay, shout if you find something
 * DaSkreech finds a purpose in life
<DaSkreech> BorkisDrizzt!!!
<Koordin> 'who' ?
<DaSkreech> Koordin: You have a user named who ?>
<Koordin> No?
<BorkisDrizzt> yes DaSkreech? :P
<Koordin> i don't.
<DaSkreech> Koordin: Which user do you want the terminal to be?
<Koordin> Someone solved my problem : "su - username"
<slow-motion> hi
<PhilRod> BorkisDrizzt: I can't see anything relevant in adept, sorry
<DaSkreech> BorkisDrizzt: I found something!!
<DaSkreech> Koordin: Yeah that's what I was trying to tell you :)
<BorkisDrizzt> well, tell me :)
<DaSkreech> BorkisDrizzt: It doesn't relate to you. But I was just glad I found it!!
<[GuS]> hi guys... in Kubuntu inprepid, tha app kpat does not work giving me this error: http://pastebin.com/m1aa5568e
<Koordin> ok thanks DaSkreech
<BorkisDrizzt> aww
<BorkisDrizzt> mkay, guess i'll just reinstall then
<Koordin> please could someone tell me what is the difference between "sudo command" and "kdesudo command" and "su ; command ; exit" ?
<christian_> bad problems after upgrade to 8.10 :-(
<ptl> are there any good problems?
<christian_> every time i try to start a game in fullscreen with e.g 800x600 (1280x1024 is my natived desktop res) iit crahse back to login
<DaSkreech> Koordin: sudo runs the command as if you were root, kdesudo runs a graphical application (KDE I presume) since you should not run a GUI as sudo and su ; command turns into root for all intents and purposes and runs a command you will remain as root after the command finishes
<ptl> Koordin: sudo is a text-based command (although it also exports X11 authentation information), kdesudo is graphiically and KDE-toolkit-based and for "su" you need the root password (which might not exist in the case of sudo and kdesudo)
<DaSkreech> !kdesudo
<ptl> s/authentation/authentication/
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ptl> :)
<Koordin> ptl: you also need the root password for sudo and kdesudo
<Koordin> DaSkreech and ptl : of thanks
<ptl> Koordin: it depends on the sudo configuration, you might need only your own user password
<IcyPolecat> hiya, can anyone recommend a front end or less brain twisting tool for generating iptables chain configurations? Ideally KDE native?
<DaSkreech> Koordin: It's the only one that makes you root. so You need the root password
<ptl> default, it's your password
<ptl> IcyPolecat: guarddod, maybe?
<DaSkreech> Koordin: Wait. No you don't need root password for sudo
<DaSkreech> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Koordin> DaSkreech and ptl : yes i'm here making a mistake, i'm the only user on my computer so the both passwords should be the same.
 * DaSkreech hits uten with a kangaroo
<PleXuS> hi all
<IcyPolecat> DaSkreech: cheers man.
<IcyPolecat> ptl: thx also!
<PleXuS> anyone in here who also got kernel panics with latest kernel?
<PleXuS> 2.6-27-7
 * uten startled by kangaroo but survives thanks to krenew energy drink
<DaSkreech> Kurses!
<Captain_Haddock> anyone know what the cron manager in KDE 4.1 is called?
<PleXuS> anyway my experience stay off the kernel 2.6-27 buggy like hell :)
<Captain_Haddock> I thought it was kcron, but apparently not, even though such a package exists and is installed
<Alumin> any suggestions on how I could go about completely nuking Mozilla Thunderbird?  I tried purging the packages "thunderbird", "lightning-extension", and "enigmail" and reinstalling, as well as deleting /usr/lib/thunderbird and ~/.mozilla-thunderbird ... but something's still weird
<Captain_Haddock> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<DaSkreech> Captain_Haddock: kcron
<Captain_Haddock> DaSkreech: do you have a menu item for it?
 * Captain_Haddock doesn't
<DaSkreech> Captain_Haddock: alt+f2 -> kcron
<DaSkreech> 7
<Captain_Haddock> DaSkreech: from terminal: bash: kcron: command not found
<DaSkreech> and it's installed ?
<Captain_Haddock> I had a menu item in 3.5 and also used it successfully
<Captain_Haddock> yep
<snails> fuck you niggers
<Captain_Haddock> I've even purged and reinstalled
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install kcron
<Captain_Haddock> "kcron is already the newest version."
<PleXuS> don't use cron gui
<PleXuS> it sucks
<Captain_Haddock> it was fine in 3.5 and worked great
<PleXuS> crontab -e is all you need todo :)
<Captain_Haddock> one suspicious thing is that when I tried to purge kcron I got "The following packages will be REMOVED  kcron*"
 * Captain_Haddock points at suspicious * next to kcron
<Captain_Haddock> hmm, I get it for anything I try to purge
<Captain_Haddock> so maybe that's normal :|
<DaSkreech> Captain_Haddock: System settings -> advanced -> task manager
<Captain_Haddock> DaSkreech: aha!
<Captain_Haddock> cheers dude :)
<danijel> cheers room !
<DaSkreech> Cheers
<Guest21750> hello
<Guest21750> I need some help with kubuntu 8.04
<_2> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DaSkreech> techinically he didn't say anybody. assuming that Guest21750 is a he
<_2> DaSkreech  techinically  i didn't say  !anybody |/> Guest21750   either
<PleXuS> whats the default kernel for kubuntu 8.10 ?
<Guest21750> I'm trying to get my modem working i have the 386 restricted kernel installed
<PhilRod> in kmail in intrepid, when I compose a reply, the message window scrolls incredibly slowly. Has anyone else seen the same thing?
<gordack> I want a more humanistic version of "linux for humans!" kubuntu 8.10
<DaSkreech> gordack: huh?
<_2> humanistic?
<DaSkreech> New wallpaper?
<Guest21750> I cant get ltmodem to install with $ sudo sh -c "echo ltserial >> /etc/modules"
<Guest21750> I'm useing this page to go by "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Lucent"
<_2> Guest21750 that command will only write the name of the "ltserial" module to the /etc/modules file (which should make it auto load on your next boot up)  however you can use    sudo modprobe ltserial      to insert the module now.
<Guest21750> it fails when i do that
<FoeNyx> DaSkreech> through an strace, I found a way to solve my problem ^^' uim-qt can prevent kde4 to work :p ( infinite loop in (un)mmaping Compose.dir, several bug filled for debian, and ubuntu)
<_2> what error ?
<Guest21750> error inserting
<FoeNyx> DaSkreech> thanks for the help earlier :)
<DaSkreech> FoeNyx: what's uim-qt ?
<_2> Guest21750 full error message please.
<DaSkreech> paste bin please
<_2> should be one line
<FoeNyx> DaSkreech> uim stands for "universal input method" (used with someother modules like anthy to input japanese or scripts)
<DaSkreech> skim ?
<FoeNyx> DaSkreech> similar to skim yes
<Guest21750> FATAL ERROR INSERTING ltserial (/lib/modules/2.624-21-386/voltatile/ltserial.ko): no such device
<_2> so the module is not there.   that could be a problem...
<_2> if you copied and pasted that, the path looks wrong.
<DaSkreech> FoeNyx: Ah ok do you need it ?
<_2> '624'
<DaSkreech> yeah that looks funky
<gordack> I have been trying to install kubuntu for 2 days. first I triend to install it on my external hdd and it didnt work, in addition I got Mbr errors. Solution for that was not friendly. then I tried to install kubuntu on my inner hard drive. I am using raid 0 setup and I realised that kubuntu doesnt see my raid 0 setup ! thenI found a solution for that and again it wasnt friendly. then I triend to install kubuntu 8.10 with wubi ( install inside windows )
<DaSkreech>  hi preppysob99
<gordack> and again it doesnt work. I saw the dual boot screen , pressed on kubuntu and again nothing happened. tried safety boot methods none of them worked. Im using kubuntu on my vmware workstation it works perfectly but I really really wanted to see the effects of compiz-fusion and vmware doesnt support opengl so I cant see the effects of it. anyway i think kubuntu installatin is a totall disaster.
<Guest21750> i did not
<preppysob99> Why wont this menu.lst boot? http://pastebin.com/m4da2bdda
<DaSkreech> gordack:
<DaSkreech> what's the current state?
<preppysob99> boot vista*
<dwidmann_> preppysob99: try commenting out "make active"
<gordack> which state ? last method that I tried it "wubi". kubuntu installs perfectly but it doesnt boot.
<DaSkreech> preppysob99: You are missing a chainloader +1
<_2> Guest21750 find /lib/modules -iname ltserial.ko
<dwidmann_> and/or savedefault
<novikovav> hi, can u help me? how to install programs from .bin files
<DaSkreech> gordack: That's still installed ?
<DaSkreech> novikovav: ./name.bon
<Guest21750> it's volatile sorry
<gordack> yes
<DaSkreech> name.bin
<_2> Guest21750 find /lib/modules -iname ltserial.ko
<DaSkreech> gordack: how far does the boot get to?
<_2> command   ^
<novikovav> thx, but i know it.....java error
<preppysob99> everytime i put chainloader +1 I get an error
<DaSkreech> novikovav: fix java then
<preppysob99> can u make the mods and repost them
<novikovav> how to fix it?
<DaSkreech> novikovav: No Clue I don't know what the error is
<novikovav> wait..
<gordack> I saw the logo of kubuntu, then my screen went black. then ı restarted my computer and pressed "esc" to go to menu I tried all of the ways at there 5 ways except live boot. It was checking my harddrives then it enters in a loop and that loop was about my sata drives
<preppysob99> DaSkreech: can you make the modifcations and repost them
<Guest21750> i typed "find /lib/modules -iname ltserial.ko" in a console
<preppysob99> please
<_2> Guest21750 yes   and ?
<DaSkreech> gordack: what was the error?
<_2> Guest21750 i'm assuming it didn't find it   ?
<trappist> I'm redeploying an app, trying to db:migrate the development db (sqlite3) from scratch, and it whines about "could not find table 'users'" when it's supposed to be creating that table
<trappist> any ideas why?
<gordack> I cant really remember. give me 2 min to boot again
<Guest21750> it had a line
<FoeNyx> DaSkreech> I use it everyday, but as it still work with gnome I can use a gnome app as workaround for the moment. It was just very hard to find the link between two conflicting element :p
<FoeNyx> DaSkreech> have a nice day
<_2> Guest21750  is the path the same as in the error message from the modprobe command?
<DaSkreech> preppysob99: http://pastebin.com/m52ae9081
<Guest21750> yes
<_2> hmmm
<trappist> oops wrong channel
<alexei> hi, where is KDict in Ubuntu Intrepid?
<_2> Guest21750  ok,  the kernel is then telling you that there is no modem which that module supports.
<preppysob99> Thanks DaSkreech
<Guest21750> its an agere
<dwidmann_> alexei: possibly nowhere to be found ... apt-cache search found nothing
<_2> !winmodem Guest21750
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_2> !winmodem | Guest21750
<ubottu> Guest21750: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<_2> see if that helps any  ^
<Guest21750> ok many thanks for trying
<_2> Guest21750  i see you have already been there.
<_2> and here too
<_2> oh well.
<DaSkreech> !java > novikovav
<ubottu> novikovav, please see my private message
<AlienWeasel> :)
<preppysob99> DaSkreech: its not booting Vista, its giving me this: Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format
<dwidmann> preppysob99: come to think of things, on a different note, I don't think that the section for windows is supposed to be in the debian automagic section or it may decide to disappear next time you do a kernel upgrade.
<preppysob99> Ok
<preppysob99> But also I dont want it after Ubuntu
<dwidmann> preppysob99: then put it at the top of the file?
<preppysob99> so can i put it before the automagic section
<preppysob99> ok
<gordack> ok the error was : ata 1.00 wc timeout , ata 1.00 failed to identigy I/O error then busybox v1.10.2 opened  and at the last line  (initramfs)
<gordack> and same for ata2.00 ata 3.00 ata 4.00 and so on
<preppysob99> but thats not the problem is it dwidmann
<DaSkreech> gordack: can you tell me the out put of ls /dev/sd* ?
<dwidmann> preppysob99: nope, like I said, that's a different problem
<preppysob99> Should I make it execute winload.exe ?
<dwidmann> preppysob99: are you *absolutely* certain that windows vista resides on (hd0,0) and not some other partition?
<preppysob99> Or should it automatically be loading windows with root (hd0,0)
<preppysob99> and yes dwidmann
<_2> or disk  ^
<dwidmann> preppysob99: okay, just asking, because if it isn't ... that could easily cause an error 13
<preppysob99> Does sda mean (hd0,0) ?
<preppysob99> like /dev/sda
<_2> no
<preppysob99> and /dev/sdc = (hd3,0)
<dwidmann> preppysob99: well, it can
<dwidmann> preppysob99: sdc would be hd2
<preppysob99> ohhhh
<_2> (hd0) means the first thing that bios tries to boot
<_2> first hdd that is  ^\
<_2> if you change the order in bios then (hd0) changes accordingly
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<dwidmann> _2: or should .... grub gets so confused sometime, almost as confused as me.
<_2> dwidmann well.   grub is week through it's use of bios to find and read disks.
<_2> and bloated in that it's mbr is larger than 512 b    which violates posix i think
<Gordack> ok back, I wrote "ls /dev/sd* : No such file or directory
<dwidmann> what might be somewhat more ideal would be if the device.map could take UUIDs ...
<ActionParsnip> _2: A master boot record (MBR), or partition sector, is the 512-byte boot sector that is the first sector ("LBA Sector 0") of a partitioned data storage device such as a hard disk.
<ActionParsnip> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record
<_2> ActionParsnip and when grub installs to MBR it writes more than 512 bytes
<ActionParsnip> really
<_2> yep
<ActionParsnip> how can I see mine?
<ActionParsnip> and how big
<ActionParsnip> i thought it wrote very little to MBR but booted the /boot partition on the actual drive space
<slow-motion> n8
<_2> dd if=/dev/hda count=2
<ActionParsnip> 1Ko
<_2> ActionParsnip 512 is "little" compaired to the rest of it's files.  but it writes beyond the MBR and hoses my fs when i try to install grub.    lilo on the other hand installs nicely.
<Gordack> hey
<alekz> Hey, I just compiled the serial monkey rt2500 drivers. Anyone know how I get them to work (permanently, without needing to run a bunch of commands on boot-up)?
<_2> ActionParsnip yes 1k out  because you wanted to see beyond the normal 512
<alekz> Oh, I'm on Hardy by the way.
<ActionParsnip> _2: lilo is nice, seems grub is running the show right now with ubuntu using it in most of its varients (unlike other systems which give a choice)
<preppysob99> Ok now that I fixed the (hds) its getting here: Starting up... <newline> Please wait... Eror: 21
<_2> ActionParsnip indeed.
<ActionParsnip> alekz: create a bash script and add it to the startup to automatically run the commands is one soloution
<Gordack> preppysob99 did u install kubuntu on external hdd ?
<_2> !autostart | alekz
<ubottu> alekz: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. In KDE 3.X the package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete KDE 3.X guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
 * SkEmO is away
<alekz> _2, ActionParsnip: Not exactly what I'm looking for, but thanks.
<_2> that used to have info about init scripts too...
<alekz> Looking for a some network configuration thingie to blacklist and autoload a module.
<_2> alekz i think you are looking for the init script.
<_2> alekz /etc/rc.local  maybe.
<_2> alekz if not  then adding the module name to /etc/modules  maybe
<alekz> Nah, that's not it. Some stuff in /etc/modprobe or /etc/network or something if I remember correctly.
<preppysob99> Gordack: no
 * _2 notes that alekz expects #kubuntu to be mind readers, and automaticly know what "(permanently, without needing to run a bunch of commands on boot-up)   really means.  
<ActionParsnip> alekz: adding it to /etc/modules wil make it load at bootup. I'm not sure where you must store it to make it accessible
<alekz> _2: Though I don't know the module names. Sorry if I'm rude.
<estan> gah. i'm going insane. with intrepid, when i use external monitor, the monitor turns itself off every few seconds.
<estan> anyone had that?
<estan> it's extremely annoying, i think i might go epilleptic ;)
<ActionParsnip> estan: drop refresh rate a little
<_2> alekz if you would tell us the "commands" that you are now having to run,  we might be able to better help you.
<bdgraue> dmesg | tail
<bdgraue> ah sry, wrong window
<alekz> _2: I just reinstalled my computer, so it's not even working at the moment. But the driver compiled and installed without errors (seems to have installed to the right directory too)
<_2> alekz but are you having to issue  "modprobe, ifconfig, iptables, ..."  command to make things work.    see you started with the basic "how can i automate these command/s" question.  but without knowing what kind of command that's a pretty open ended question.
<techno> Hi, can somebody please tell me how to sync my palm with kubuntu 8.10?
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> http://www.onlyfree.de/php/pasteservice/show.php?id=15952
<Neremor> i get this error message if i try to launch an windows program using wine... what do i have to install ??
<alekz> Hmmm... thanks _2. I'll look into it a little bit more and come back later. Thank you.
<_2> welcome
<estan> ActionParsnip: i realized what it was, it was this bug; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/275152
<estan> fixed it by turning off the RandR mode detection thing in system settings.
<Neremor> ??
<Ketrel_> I have a problem with kicker in kde 3.5.  Most times when I close a program, the icon remains in kicker until I open a new one.
<ruben> hola
<DaSkreech> hola
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ruben> tu tu tu
<bonobo> spss
<_2> BOO!
 * ActionParsnip jumps in fright
 * _2 didn't know fright was a place  ???
<bonobo> hi, anybody knows where I can find SPSS?
<DaSkreech> s/fright/freight/
 * _2 hides from spelling NAZI
<ActionParsnip> _2: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=fright&ie=UTF8&sll=53.800651,-4.064941&sspn=6.881357,14.941406&latlng=51817550,4699825,3376851383567103422&ei=rroYSeuVKaeY2AK1iIj3Bw&cd=2
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: Geek Response of the day Award goes to.....
<_2> :)
<ActionParsnip> hahah
<_2> !find spss
<sirios31> ciao
<bonobo> ?
<_2> not me bonobo   sorry
<bonobo> ok, thx _2 :)
<_2> hmmm freenode is dying,   what network is taking it's place ?
<DaSkreech> _2: proprietarynode
<DaSkreech> bonobo: What's SPSS ?
<bonobo> Statistical Analysis Software
<Ketrel_> anyone know about my kicker problem?
<DaSkreech> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/37647
<JontheEchidna> Ketrel_: running compiz?
<JontheEchidna> iirc there's an issue like that with compiz
<DaSkreech> bonobo: http://www.derekhildreth.com/blog/spss-alternative-for-linux-ubuntu-tutorial/
<Ketrel_> JontheEchidna: sometimes, but I havent' had it running for over a month, but it still happens
<JontheEchidna> weird
<bonobo> DaSkreech: thx, it sounds good
<bonobo> I'm going to intall it
<Ketrel_> JontheEchidna: I do have the pager applet in kicker, lemme remove it and see if it fixes it
<lorenzo> hi, how do I add launchers to the panel, such as a firefox launcher? thanks
<ilham> lorenzo: right click from menu
<lorenzo> ilham, what do you mean?
<s0undt3ch> ppl adept_manager keeps crashing on me :\
<s0undt3ch> can't launch it
<s0undt3ch> I'm on intrepid
<ilham> lorenzo: Menu -> internet -> firefox (right click - add item to main panel)
<dwidmann> s0undt3ch: try to start it from a console, see what error message it spits out
<lorenzo> ilham, oh that is cool! thanks a lot
<s0undt3ch> KCrash: Application 'adept_manager' crashing...
<s0undt3ch> KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.
<s0undt3ch> dwidmann: and that's it
<ilham> lorenzo: no problem
<lorenzo> one more question: when I browse directories all my folder icons are grey and ugly, not the default kde style. how can i fix it?
<dwidmann> s0undt3ch: humm, try running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" and see if there are any upgrades available ... also, I do recall having a bit of trouble with apt and an incorrect file that was fixed with the "update" part. Wouldn't surprise me if Adept fell prey to that as well.
<s0undt3ch> dwidmann: upgrading as we talk
<ilham> lorenzo: try this, menu -> system setting -> appearance -> icons (select your icon)
<lorenzo> ilham, yeah, the default oxygen icon set is selected but if i browse through the folders, the icons are not the same as i see on the desktop for example
<lorenzo> ilham, in fact, under "all icons" in the advanced tab there are no icons shown...
<ilham> lorenzo: try select others icon first.
<s0undt3ch> dwidmann: funny I had intrepid's pinning with extremely low priority, so a bunch of packages were not upgraded, let's see if that's it
<dwidmann> s0undt3ch: I'm more than willing to bet it could be/could cause trouble
<lorenzo> ilham, yeah i tried crystal svg and human but it wouldnt solve the problem.
<jtheuer> hi, anyone who also has many repaint errors especially in konsole? (ibex, nvidia, kde, compiz window manager)
<s0undt3ch> dwidmann: well, 726 megs to download?! yes, I bet, I wonder why the upgrade tool didn't complain about that pinning pref
<dscogin> newbs
<lorenzo> ilham, ah you know what, the ugly grey icons are the gnome default :) should i get rid of them (and can i, without messing things up?) thanks!
<dwidmann> s0undt3ch: I ran into issues regarding pinning on my laptop too ... held back xserver-xorg-video-intel (and other things as a result of that) ... took me a while to remember that I had pinned that one to an old version.
<ilham> no problem
<lorenzo> ilham, so you think uninstalling the gnome icons will solve the problem?
<seba> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ilham> lorenzo: no need to uninstall, just add other kde icon
<lorenzo> ilham, add other icon? but i already am using the default icon theme, what should I add to that?
#kubuntu 2008-11-11
<_2> oh poo.     just script me!
<DaSkreech> sh _2
<gloopy> hi
<gloopy> I'm using 8.04 and GIMP 2.6.0 why does every image I click on open in a new instance of GIMP. On Gutsy and 2.4 I only have one GIMP and a few windows
<angela> hello every one ken i ask a qeustjen here ?
<gloopy> now I a have 12 windows on the task pane bar thing for four images
<_2> yu ken
<gloopy> I have tried changing the start line, gimp %u   gimp    gimp. Does anybody have any ideas to encourage GIMP to only have instance open.
<_2> gloopy if no one in here has da'as you might ask in #gimp
<amigrave> how can I use console8x16 fonts in konsole ? fontconfig is configured ok to show bitmaps, I can see the font in kcontrol but can't select it in konsole
<gloopy> _2: that's a very useful suggestion :)
<gloopy> I've just joined
<_2> amigrave is konsole configured to use bitmap fonts ?
<jabapyth> Im on kde4, and I just enabled some desktop effects in the system settings, and all at once it blackscreens on me. My desktop is totally unusable
<jabapyth> How do I disable desktop effects from the console?
<jabapyth> (i had to do a console login)
<jabapyth> is there some config file I can edit....?
<DaSkreech> jabapyth: Hardy or Ibex ?
<jabapyth> ibex
<DaSkreech> edit ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<amigrave> _2: damn !! indeed ! Just saw this "Use smooth fonts" checkbox
<amigrave> _2: thanks a LOT !
<jabapyth> DaSkreech: thanks!
<amigrave> wow !! konsole is very slow with console8x16 !!?? WOnder if it's an nvidia issue. I'll try with "nv"
<_2> amigrave even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and then.    err i mean welcome
<amigrave> seems there's a bug in konsole. When unchecking "use smooth fonts" in order to select the "Console" font, konsole is slow as hell. Printing the output of ls -al is slow. But.. when checking "Use smooth font" again, konsole will still continue to use Console font and the speed is back (like default font). I'll report this.
<jabapyth> DaSkeet: so now I disabled everything I could find in the kderc file, and Im getting a white screen ;) I still have a cursor, though
<jabapyth> any other tips?
<jabapyth> Is there some way to just reset desktop configuration for kde4?
<_2> rm the configs ?
<jabapyth> i guess i could try that..
<DaSkreech> jabapyth: Hmm ? What did you change?
<DaSkreech> You only need to change one line
<jabapyth> btw, once im in console mode, is there a way to get back to graphical mode other than restarting? ;)
<DaSkreech> if you want to start from scratch then mv the config file out of the dir
<DaSkreech> jabapyth: Lots of ways
<jabapyth> i tried sudo kdm
<_2> jabapyth alt+f7
<DaSkreech> safe way is sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<jabapyth> which worked in hardy
<jabapyth> k
<_2> ?dm
<DaSkreech>  :-)
<jabapyth> ah ;) i found alt-f7, it works magic
<_2> covers gdm kde xdm
<DaSkreech> That's not safe if you have three dms installed
<_2> DaSkreech only the one that is running will start
<DaSkreech> _2: There is none running is the issue
<_2> wrong.  see   ^
<_2> i.e.   <jabapyth> ah ;) i found alt-f7, it works magic
<jabapyth> hmm...removing kdedrc didnt help
<jabapyth> jk, i see i moved the wrong file...all is fixed now.
<jabapyth> thanks so much DaSkreech, _2
<dig> hi, just wonder ctrl + alt + F1->F6. If I login into all of them, does it mean users use the same resouces at the same time
<_2> welcome.
<DaSkreech> jabapyth: Woooah No kwinrc
<_2> dig no.
<DaSkreech> dig: What?
<dig> ok, I guess what does tty1 -> tty6 do?
<_2> dig anything i want them too
<dig> sorry?
<_2> i'm in tty2 talking to you here.
<DaSkreech> dig: It's like having a new computer without having any more hardware
<_2> i have an editor open in tty1 working on a script.   and some monitoring apps in tty24
<DaSkreech> 24?
<_2> yes
<DaSkreech> Why would you have one in 24?
<dig> so alt +f7 only brings you back to GUI tty2?
<_2> cause it's right_alt+f12
<DaSkreech> what are you doing in 3-23 that You can't tell us about?
<_2> dig yes the gui is in tty7 by default
<_2> that is adjustable
<_2> DaSkreech not a lot.  and the things that i can't tell you about,  i can't tell you about
<_2> ;/
 * DaSkreech nods sagely
<dig> ok, so only 1 instance kdm is able to run?
<DaSkreech> dig: no
<DaSkreech> You can put more on other terminals if you like
<_2> also the commands chvt #   to change to tty#    and   openvt -fc #      where # is the tty you want to start a new shell in.   add -s if you want to switch to that tty also.
<dig> so say, if I start kdm at tty1 -> tty6, is it possible?
<_2> dig yes it is possable.  but you have to edit the config  else kdm will only run in tty7+
<dig> ic
<_2> dig however you may be confusing running multi-instances of kdm with opening multi-instances of kde   they are not the same.  the xserver can support multiple sessions and each will open in it's own (+1) tty
<DaSkreech> ^^This^^
<dig> ah, what is different between running multi-instances and opening multi-instances?
<_2> heh.   kdm and kde
<_2> read again   ^
<_2> to open another session of kde just click the "switch users" button in the kmenu
<_2> after you login  and the session is loaded press  alt+ctrl+f7
<dig> e.g. I am running tty2, then crtl + alt +f2, but other users login. Will he/she be able to starty kdm?
<_2> dig running what in tty2 ?     short answer is yes.
<dig> ya, because I try to login myself in, but I cannot start another kdm.
<dig> need to edit config..I guess
<_2> you can...    but again, let me stress the differance in kdm and kde
<_2> !info kdm
<ubottu> kdm (source: kdebase-workspace): KDE Display Manager for X11. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu12 (intrepid), package size 841 kB, installed size 2556 kB
<_2> !info kde
<ubottu> kde (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:48ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<dig> ok, thx
<gloopy> how do I fix 'Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session' ?
<_2> kdm the display manager provides a graphical login screen, and then starts the (*) session       kde the desktop environment is the session in question in this conversation which has drifted off topic
<_2> gloopy check the logs and find out why it failed ?
<gloopy> it appeared when I tried to start gimp from the terminal
<_2> dig also of note, and maybe more helpful in seeing what is actually happening; getty is the console login manager which then starts the console session (aka shell)
<_2> gloopy hmmm is dbus running ?
<gloopy> I've just installed dbus-x11 and the error has gone away
<_2> gloopy ok.  call us if you need us.
<_2> :)
<scholz> need help with FireFox and Kodak Plugin
<scholz> anyone interested?
<gloopy> I wonder what else might have been affected by the d-bus not working?
<_2> dig the consoles "tty#" are provided by the kernel and init.  init then runs the startup scripts which tell it to execute getty on tty[1-6] and execute ?dm (kdm in this case) kdm's confug file tells it to check for a vacant console at tty7(+1 until match) then put the graphical login screen in that tty.   the kernel hotkeys alt+ctrl+f# switch to the tty#       any more thoughts/questions i'd be glad to expound
<_2> gloopy automount for sure.  bluetooth usb devices...
<_2> gloopy or maybe i should say.  apps that access bluetooth/usb devices.
<_2> power management apps too possably
<gloopy> I'm going to restart and see if the problem stays fixed
<gloopy> _2: thanks for your help
<_2> "reboot will fix anything"  M$'ism
<_2> gloopy welcome.
<wallabee_> anyone know if tne screen flicker rands Bug is fixed yet?
<dig> _2, just interested. Say you are using tty24, how do you use hotkey?
<kkathman> is there a way to make windows transparent in KDE4 like you could in compiz??
<DaSkreech> kkathman: Yes
<anthrax> hello
<anthrax> somebody speaking german here?
<_2> dig when outside of xorg the "ctrl" is not needed. only alt+f#    left_alt+f#  is tty 1 - 12    and right_alt+f#  is tty 13 - 24    also i have the two winkeys set to increese tty ~ decreese tty  number by one.    same as alt+left dirrection  & alt+right dirrection
<kkathman> DaSkreech:  could you point me in that direction?
<DaSkreech> kkathman: The translucent plugin
<DaSkreech> !de | anthrax
<ubottu> anthrax: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<_2> dig there are actually 255 ttys
<wallabee_> how to get thiss plugin?
<DaSkreech> wallabee_: Installed by default
<_2> dig i never use more than 24 at any give time tho
<dig> cool
<_2> normally not over about 8
<DaSkreech> Then you have 64 Desktops
<_2> desktop is in a tty
<DaSkreech> which can each have 20 activities
<_2> screen can support multi-session ttys too
<_2> 128*255
<kkathman> DaSkreech: right, that plugin is checked, but it looks like that only controls the window when it moves
<kkathman> In compiz you could alt+mousewheel to change the translucency of any window
<tbr281> i recently reinstalled and upgraded to kubuntu 8.10+kde4 and was wondering what decoder k3b uses for mp3's?
<_2> and with job control one might be able to run more than one screen session in a single tty
<_2> heh  one can also use one tty's 128 screen shells to log into same box via ssh and start a new screen session in each login
<anthrax> somebody there to help me with mysql?
<dig> anthrax: what is wrong?
<DaSkreech> kkathman: You don't have an opacity option in alt=F3 ?
<anthrax> i want to install mythtv
<anthrax> and its necessary to give the databases adresses
<DaSkreech> !myth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myth
<DaSkreech> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<kkathman> DaSkreech: ahh there we go... was looking more for a slider rather than fixed %
<DaSkreech> kkathman: that's been there since KDE2 btw
<kkathman> DaSkreech:  Im sure, but like I said in Compiz you could scale that opacity -- somewhere between 10s
<anthrax> its not the program to install this
<anthrax> the problem ^
<anthrax> i cannot log in to mysql
<tbr281> so, anyone know k3b's mp3 codecs?
<_2> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dig> anthrax: does it give you error while you login or something else?
<kkathman> DaSkreech: most people know those setting tho, not as Alt-F3 but right clicking the title bar of a window I reckon
<kkathman> I miss the cube :) lol
<DaSkreech> kkathman: It's in Kwin
<_2> the cube ????    borg alert !
<anthrax> yes
<kkathman> right
<anthrax> i have two problems
<kkathman> not the cube tho :(
<anthrax> in the installation program first asked to set language .... ok !
<DaSkreech> kkathman: It's in kwin just not shipped. You should see it in 4.2 I would suspect
<anthrax> theres a mistake....no upnp backends found
<anthrax> then there are fields to put parameters in
<anthrax> computer name or something(i use german)
<_2> DRM is dead.   long live DRM !
<anthrax> dig are you there?
<_2> what am i saying ???    death to all DRM
<dig> anthrax: I haven't use it before. but you may find this helpful ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=726680
<DaSkreech> _2: Which died?
<_2> DaSkreech i only wish.
<_2> !drm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm
<_2> oh that we could all say that ubottu
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<DaSkreech> _2 ++
<dwidmann_> _2: if only that would happen ...
<anthrax> hmm
<anthrax> the same as before
<anthrax> cannot find (ping) database host on the network ^
<ncfi1013_> i have having trouble installing any kind of graphics driver for my nvidia geforce 6100 card. any research ive done reveals that the latest driver, 177.80, supports it, but i cant get it to work. can anybody help
<dig> anthrax: do you try to connect remote server & watching shows, etc?
<anthrax> i want only to make this program doing ok
<dwidmann_> ncfi1013_: tried nvidia-glx-96?
<anthrax> i am in the setup ^
<ncfi1013_> not that experienced here. what is that?
<anthrax> i went to terminal
<anthrax> typed mysql
<dwidmann_> ncfi1013_: an older version of the nvidia driver ... it was current when that card was released
<ncfi1013_> how do i install it if i have to
<anthrax> given command: mysql> grant all on mythconverg.* to mythtv@"192.168.1.2" identified by "mythtv";
<ncfi1013_> dwidmann, can i get it thru adept
<s0undt3ch> ppl, why the hell does firefox need gnome libs!?
<dwidmann_> ncfi1013_: yes
<dwidmann_> ncfi1013_: the package aforementioned is nvidia-glx-96
<DaSkreech> s0undt3ch: It's a bug
<DaSkreech> Apparently the bug is that you installed KDE
<dwidmann_> DaSkreech: that's an awfully weird way to put it
<DaSkreech> dwidmann_: Read the bug report and you'll understand
<ncfi1013_> pardon me for clarifying, dwidmann, but you are sure it will work with a 00:05.0
<DaSkreech> anthrax: #ubuntu-mythtv
<dwidmann_> ncfi1013_: 00:05.0?
<dwidmann_> DaSkreech: a link to the bug?
<Pyles17> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ncfi1013_> yeah i dont know how to explain it either
<anthrax> @skreech im already there ... :D
<dwidmann_> you could install a debranded/re-compiled version of firefox like swiftweasel if you don't want to install a load of gnome depends though
<Pyles17> isn't there a key combo to open terminal?
<ncfi1013_> maybe this will help to answer the question, the type of card that it might be is: intel ICH with ALC 655 (intel 655), dwidmann
<dwidmann_> Pyles17: what I do is use xbindkeys for that
<_2> Pyles17 if nothing else   alt+f2 konsole
<Pyles17> dwidmann, _2: thanks
<_2> does kde4 use khotkeys ?
<_2> use/have
<s0undt3ch> DaSkreech: are you sure you're on the right channel?
<_2> come with ?
<ncfi1013_> dwidmann, i am installing nvidia-glx-96 thru adept. is there anything else i will have to do after that?
<Pyles17> _2: yes
<dwidmann_> ncfi1013_: intel ich has something else to do with the motherboard and alc 655 has to do with the sound.
<Pyles17> _2: I don't know how to use it, but it has it :p
<_2> Pyles17 well there you go then
<Pyles17> I'll figure it out
<ncfi1013_> so i guess that is not helping
<dwidmann_> ncfi1013_: yes ... you'll need to run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<draik> Where is the Find feature in Kubuntu?
<_2> kappfinder ?
<_2> or the command "find" ?
<draik> The app to find files on my computer.
<_2> find
<ncfi1013_> from login screen/console login or from konsole itself?
<dwidmann_> in that case the locate command also qualifies
<draik> I'm looking for an image so I would need a GUI
<_2> man find    # in short   find /basedir/ -iname *partialname*
<DaSkreech> _2: Does ibex install recommended by default ?
<ncfi1013_> dwidmann, it is done installing
<_2> DaSkreech idk.  i'm still using dapper
<DaSkreech> _2: Don't like hardy ?
<_2> DaSkreech i'm gonna get my money's worth out of this LTS before i move on   :)))
<dwidmann_> ncfi1013_: so after running "sudo nvidia-xconfig" in a console, save any work you have opened and hit ctrl + alt + backspace
<_2> DaSkreech actually dailup constrains me to down load as little as possable.
<DaSkreech> _2: Paid for support ?
<_2> paid throught the nose,  bandwidth
<draik> Is there a GUI app to locate the file?
<dwidmann_> _2: dialup with a bandwidth limit? that sounds quite painful
<dwidmann_> _2: one would think that it being slow as a slug trying to go uphill would be limitation enough
<dig> draik: you don't know what the file called?
<ncfi1013_> what is the website for pastebin
<_2> dwidmann_ indeed
<Pyles17> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<_2> dwidmann_ or DaSkreech can you answer draik please ?
<ncfi1013_> i have some negative results to your suggestion, dwidmann
<dwidmann_> ncfi1013_: oh?
<draik> Not really. I recall naming it with the ending being numerical.. *001.jpg *002.jpg and so forth. I don't recall what that * was now.
<DaSkreech> Dolphin ?
<dwidmann_> ncfi1013_: if it's nvidia-xconfig giving you a dangerous sounding warning, I was expecting that to happen, and it should be safe to ignore
<dig> draik: I am not sure how you can search images like that
<_2> i'm thinking one would have to thumbnail them
<dwidmann_> _2: wouldn't it be kfind?
<draik> dig: Not literally using asterisk. There was something prior to the numbers. They were screenshots.
<ncfi1013_> maybe you could go here to see what i am talking about: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70275/
<_2> dwidmann_ maybe.  i thought kappfinder  but that's probably wrong.
<_2> draik look for kfind
<dwidmann_> ncfi1013_: sure can
<_2> i have both kfind and kappfinder   but don't recall ever using either.
<DaSkreech> Ctrl+F in konqueror invokes kfind I think
<dwidmann_> ncfi1013_: yeah, that's the warning you're going to get when you run nvidia-xconfig in Intrepid, just ignore it.
<dwidmann_> ncfi1013_: worst comes to worst, you can just restore the backup that nvidia-xconfig made for you
<DaSkreech> s0undt3ch, dwidmann_: https://launchpad.net/bugs/266946
<Pyles17> what's the command to extract a .tgz?
<ncfi1013_> ok so did i succeed in installing it and how come all my windows are big, suffocating, and "fat"?
<dr_willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (intrepid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<dr_willis> :) i cheat and use 'unp' Pyles17  , the normal command is tar xzvf whateverfile
<Pyles17> dr_willis: thank you
<draik> _2: dig: Nothing found. Thanks for your help. I hope I have a backup of that image elsewhere too.
<_2> draik you can look throught your thumbnail cache too
<dwidmann_> DaSkreech: and for what I was talking about earlier, hehe, http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/15107
<draik> It's been a while, _2.
<dig> draik: just wonder does kfind needs to index files, before searching
<dwidmann_> ncfi1013_: resolution issue maybe?
<DaSkreech> No
<DaSkreech> it works just like find from the command line
<_2> draik still    find / -iname *.jpg > list.txt      and you can look throught  list.txt    with any editor    it should list all .jpg files on the system
<dig> is it worth to try slocate?
<DaSkreech> dig: If you like
<draik> _2: Good point. Thank you. I will try that now.
<_2> dig should prolly   sudo updatedb    first
<dig> ya
<_2> draik might quote  '*.jpg'  to protect from word expansion in case you have any files by that name in the $PWD      just a thought.
<newlife> Hi - Can't seem to figure out how to change my desktop wallpaper - I download some but can't get them to show up - Doing something wrong here? ?
<draik> _2: I went with      find /home/draik/ -iname *.jpg > Desktop/jpg.txt
<_2> draik ok.  but if there was any filename.jpg in the $PWD it didn't work right.
<_2> $PWD == where is me now
<draik> Right, but I know I put it somewhere within my own $HOME
<_2> k
<_2> why did i get this >>> slocate: warning: database /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db' is more than 8 days old
<_2> i just ran   updatedb
<DaSkreech> Exactly what the error said
<_2> slocate / | wc -l
<_2> slocate: warning: database /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db' is more than 8 days old
<_2> 169294
<_2> DaSkreech if updatedb doesn't update the database then what does ?
<Ashex> bah
<Ashex> why does katapult launch folders in filelight
<DaSkreech> updatedb but the warning is that it hasn't been run in 8 days
<draik> While on the topic of finding images, is there a way to find duplicates? My girl and I have two separate folders for our camera pictures and I know there are duplicates of our pictures elsewhere on the system. Anyway to find duplicates and remove the one we don't want?
<lovre> how do i take a screenshot?
<_2> i just ran it becore the command i posted   ^
<DaSkreech> ksnapshot
<_2> DaSkreech    ^
<_2> before
<DaSkreech> ah then it lies :)
<_2> i would think so.   that's why i asked the Q.    "why did i get this "
<_2> lovre or the printscreen too maybe.
<lovre> _2: yes, ksnapshot it is, i was wondering it wasnt bount to PRTSCR button
<_2> hmmm in some desktop the button does work. i have used it... just not sure where
<lovre> _2: ok, thanx
<cameri> Hello
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/15111
<_2>              ?
<_2> it's not updating ???
<Pyles17> !iwlwifi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwlwifi
<kabotage> how come im on kde and my desktop is gnome???
<_2> you arent
<_2> are you asking why you are in the kubuntu support channel ?
<_2> or are you asking why a gnome session started when you logged in ?
<kabotage> nope. im using kde and my desktop is gnome
<_2> you are not using kde if your desktop is gnome,   you are using gnome
<kabotage> kdm
<_2> ok.  because you logged into a gnome session
<_2> and what ?dm you use to do so is irrelavent
<_2> there is a menu in the dm to allow you to choose which session you log into.  use it.
<kabotage> i dunno. my taskbar is kde.i dont have gdm, im using kde 4.1. im confused
<_2> again.   ?dm matters not at all.
<_2> it can be xdm for all the session cares
<kabotage> but
<_2> also if your "task bar"  is kde (actually kicker)   what makes you think you are in gnome ?
<kabotage> how come that happen? i only installed nvidia and configured it to make a dual screen.
<_2> !info pastebinit | kabotage install this if you don't have it already
<ubottu> kabotage install this if you don't have it already: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<kabotage> if your on kde you wont see any icons on your desktop. i see a whole bunch icons
<_2> who said you wont ?
<_2> kde can have icons
<_2> gnome can be without them.
<_2> seeing icons is not an indication of what desktop env you are in.  other than it might mean you are not in twm.
<kabotage> no. i mean theres a separate folder if your on kde. and its gnome. even the right click option
<Pyles17> _2: nice exploit of the chat bot
<_2> in a terminal run    ps ax | pastebinit
<_2> Pyles17 heh   my speciality
<_2> !helpersnack | Pyles17 i'm even going to share my cookies with you because,
<ubottu> Pyles17 i'm even going to share my cookies with you because,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<_2> :)
<Pyles17> _2 lol
<_2> just don't put an "is" in your string and you can say almost anything
<_2> !ubottu | ubottu is ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu is ubottu: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_2> oh they fixed it
<_2> kewL
<Pyles17> What was wrong with it?
<Pyles17> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys i just did an upgrade from gutsy to intrepid, and network manager wont connect me to my wired interent
<ForzaPalermo> but if i do a dhclient eth0 in terminal im fine
<ForzaPalermo> any ideas?
<_2> it key'd the is and took it as a command to ammend the infonode     command being    "ubottu blah is string here"    and it didn't check for the | so it thought it was being told to correct an infonode or creat one.
<Pyles17> weird
<kabotage> _2 http://pastebin.com/f4793b4f2
<_2> ForzaPalermo i think that's a known bug
<ForzaPalermo> _2, hmm so i guess im better off doing a clean install?
<ForzaPalermo> u know ive enver been able to upgrade kubuntu distros without issues lol, always have to resort to clean install
<_2> kabotage you are indeed running a hibird session   "   92.  6016 ?        S      0:04 /usr/bin/metacity --replace "  is the reason.
<Pyles17> can someone help me install the intel 3945 driver? In my state of newbness i can't decifer the readme. http://paste.ubuntu.com/70291/
<kabotage> _2 how do i fix it?
<_2> kabotage kcontrol ?
<mdowner> HI
<_2> kabotage or look in ~/.kde/Autostart/   for any files/links  that might be starting it ?
<_2> kabotage not sure there.
<_2> kabotage maybe run   kwin --replace    and if it works be sure to save session and logout / back in.
<legodude> is there a way to swap the mouse buttons from command line?
<legodude> whenever I resume from suspend, my mouse buttons are swapped
<ganymede> is anyone else noticing that taskbar and title bar icons are corrupted when using KDE 4.1.3 apps over X11 forwarding? i'm using XWin-32 8.0 and PuTTY on the client side and OpenSSH on the server
<_2> kmousetool might be able too
<_2> .3 ?
<legodude> thanks
<Pyles17> can someone help me install the intel 3945 driver? In my state of newbness i can't decifer the readme. http://paste.ubuntu.com/70291/
<kabotage> _2 thanks. im really new to this.
<xavier> lol
<Pyles17> kabotage: me tooooooooo
<wtffff> saa7134 ALSA: can't load, DMA sound handler already assigned (probably to OSS)
<wtffff> help
<wtffff> y is this happening
<_2> Pyles17 as per line 32-33   grep CONFIG_FW_LOADER /boot/*
<DaSkreech> twm is a de ?
<_2> DaSkreech well depends on how exactly you define desktop environment i guess
<_2> :)
<_2> Pyles17 does that give you usable output ?
<DaSkreech> kabotage, Pyles17: Welcome to Kubuntu :)
 * mister-tea wonders if he knows to type it interminal
<Pyles17> DaSkreech: thank you very much sir
<Pyles17> it gave an output
<Pyles17> just a second
<Pyles17> _2: /boot/config-2.6.27-7-generic:CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y
<Pyles17> i was trying to paste the output into the chat and it was taken as a command
<charims> hi everyone
<DaSkreech> !hi
<_2> ok that means that the kernel "2.6.27-7-generic"   which should match  `uname -r`  does indeed have the firmware loader support    so the rest is pretty streight forward.
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<mcmistiko> mmm
<mcmistiko> :S
<mcmistiko> xD
<Pyles17> _2 thanks
<ablack7> Hello all
<Pyles17> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<_2> Pyles17 heh yes.  any line starting with / is a command.    you can just hit the space bar and then paste in most cases
<_2>  /this works for me
<ablack7> has anyone set up a xampp before?????????
<Pyles17> _2 thanks. I have a feeling I will be on here often
<jmichaelx> !hi | ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu: please see above
<_2> /say /so does this
<jmichaelx> XD
<ablack7> Xampp anyone??
<ganymede> dd dd
<Pyles17> ablack7: kinda sorta not really
<Pyles17> ablack7: is it with gtalk?
<_2> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/dsp bs=2
<charims> !swappiness
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swappiness
<charims> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<writher> Anyone happen to know of any Blu Ray burning application that can actual burn Blu Ray codec video and not just Blu Ray Data (as in Nero 3)?
<_2> charims just exeracising the bot ?
<ablack7> set up xampp
<writher> ablack: are you responding to my question?
<ablack7> no thats my question
<ablack7> writher. my bad
<legodude> what's the question about xampp?
<_2> writher i'll respond.   not i!   sorry.
<ablack7> im stuck on error
<ablack7> -legodude in terminal
<legodude> yeah
<legodude> which error?
<ablack7> cant find the direectory
<legodude> ...
<ablack7> im in su already
<_2> how did you su ?
<ablack7> typing in su
<ablack7> and my pw
<_2> no dash ?
<ablack7> im in root
<ablack7> that good
<_2> no dash ?
<ablack7> im still get the same issue
<ablack7> no dash
<_2> ok.
<_2> cause su -   would have moved you to root's home dir.
<ablack7> One moment plz
<legodude> you're following the directions on the xampp website?
<ablack7> yes
<legodude> basically just untaring the archive?
<ablack7> p
<ablack7> yep
<legodude> ok
<legodude> so you have su-ed
<ablack7> yep same thing
<legodude> now you are running tar and get an error?
<ablack7>  tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.6.8a.tar.gz -C /opt
<legodude> yup
<ablack7> tar: xampp-linux-1.6.8a.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<ablack7> and three more lines
<legodude> okay
<legodude> do a ls
<legodude> do you see the file?
<_2> ah and then you cd /opt/xamp<tab_key>
<ablack7> no
<legodude> there is your problem
<_2> in opt   &
<ablack7> ?
<_2> note the  -C
<ablack7> yes
<legodude> its not finding the tarball
<_2> man tar for details if you don't  know what -C does.
<legodude> you have to change directory to where the tarball is
<Pyles17> ablack7: you have to type in the entire path of the file
<_2> legodude that's where  -C came in.
<ablack7> i thought that was
<legodude> whoops
<legodude> didn't even see that
<ablack7> its going into the /opt
 * _2 says it one more time   DASH CAPITAL SEA !    and shuts up.
<ablack7> lol
<ablack7> any more theories ?
<Pyles17> _2: how do you do the action thing?
 * _2 says /me did it.
<ablack7> any suggestions *_2
<ablack7> ?
 * Pyles17 says what?
<Pyles17> n/m
<Pyles17> lol
<ablack7> tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.6.8a.tar.gz -c /op
<_2> ablack7 what error message are you getting    paste it here.
<_2> one line only.
<ablack7> tried lil c
<legodude> no
<legodude> it is not finding the tarball
<mdowner> WHATS XAMPP
<legodude> you have to run that command in the same directory as the tar
<legodude> lamp stack
<Pyles17> !xampp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xampp
<ablack7> explain plz
<Pyles17> I tried
<ablack7> like in /opt
<Pyles17> ablack7: i didn't try to explain, that was just unfortunate timing
<mdowner> HMM GUESS GOOGLE WILL HAVE THE DEFINITION
<ablack7> tried it already Mdowner
<legodude> mdowner: lamp stack
<legodude> apache, mysql
<Pyles17> mdowner: why is everything in caps?
<legodude> php
<mdowner> IM A NEWBIE TO LINMUX
<mdowner> LINUX
<mdowner> WHATS LAMP STACK
<mdowner> my mistakme
<mdowner> mistakme
<Pyles17> it's all good
<mdowner> mistake
<_2> ablack7 find /home -iname 'xampp-linux-1.6.8a.tar.gz' -exec tar -xvfz '{}' -C /opt \; && cd /opt
<_2> then ls    :)))
<legodude> haha
<legodude> bit of overkill
<ablack7> then what?
<ablack7> _2
<legodude> you should see the directory
<legodude> in /opt
<ablack7> tried that before to but have to have permisson to put in opt
<_2> he'll be in opt      assuming it exits 0
<ablack7> tried drag and exract too
<legodude> are you still root?
<ablack7> even in root
<benbloom> I'm having trouble with some of my .rar archives. sometimes when I use ark it shows just the .rar file to extract from all the components other times all I get is the list of "part"s which I don't want to unarchive individually. any help? should I be using a dif program than ark?
<_2> wait.  you said and i quote "<ablack7> typing in su <ablack7> im in root"
 * legodude doesn't even know what the purpose of ark files in any more
<legodude> er
<legodude> rar files
<ablack7> yes
<ablack7> _@
<ablack7> _2
<legodude> then how can you have permissions problems?
<_2> and you ran my command ?
<legodude> ablack7: my suggestion is to first find where you downloaded the file to
<ablack7> one moment
<ablack7> its in documents
<_2> legodude see not over kill   :)
<legodude> haha
<legodude> okay
<benbloom> so legodude Is this a common problem?
<legodude> so
<ablack7> so can find easy
<legodude> what does pwd say?
<legodude> benbloom: sorry, I haven't used rar files since floppies
<_2> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<_2> !unrar
<_2> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<ablack7> found the file
<cameri> regarding compiz... what's the problem with it? why is it making the desktop hang???/
<Pyles17> where did the free (as in speech)/free (as in beer) thing come from
<benbloom> thanks _2 I'll look into it
<sint_holo> i need to turn the radio power on a bcm43xx in kubuntu 8.10 iwconfig shows device just no power any ideas ?
<legodude> Pyles17: difference between free speech, and freely given item (no cost)
<legodude> people like beer...
<Pyles17> legodude: i know that, i was just wondering how that expression became so popular
<legodude> oh
<legodude> esr?
<_2> Pyles17 it's a simple way to define the differance in "costs no money" and "you own the source code, it's yours and mine and everyone elses, to do with as we choose"
<lovre> how do i uninstall software installed via wine??
<Pyles17> i understand
<legodude> stallman
<legodude> maybe
<legodude> less pretentious than gratis/libre?
<_2> rms who ?
<cameri> lovre: Can you locate the Wine folder in your application launcher?
<legodude> !!!!
<legodude> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman
<cameri> There should be a shorcut that says: Uninstall Wine Software
<Pyles17> legodude: but pretentiosity is what makes things fun
<lovre> cameri: the folder is ~/.wine
<_2> Pyles17 that and ^^icro$oft
<lovre> cameri: there is not such shortcut
 * pyRunner is away: Gone away for now
<_2> !away > pyRunner
<ubottu> pyRunner, please see my private message
<Pyles17> i see
<Pyles17> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<_2> and putting it in a pm keeps it from scrolling off his screen
<Pyles17> yeah, sorry
<_2> so when he/she gets back they can read it.
<Pyles17> _2: I just wanted to see what it did
<mister-tea> what's a noisey away message?
<_2> !msgthebot > Pyles17
<ubottu> Pyles17, please see my private message
<_2> mister-tea anything that sends to the channel
<legodude> mister-tea: a broadcast away message
<mister-tea> is mine a broadcast?
<_2> havent seen it
<mister-tea> then I must be ok then
<_2> if not i'll sic the bot on you :)
 * mister-tea fears the bot
<_2> hmmm brings up question,  does ubottu have magical funny hat   like floodbot*   ?
<cameri> lovre: let me see
<cameri> lovre: Check out Applications -> Lost & Found
<_2> i'm gonna guess that it does, jussi?1 does   so his bots prolly do.
<mister-tea> !helpersnack | _2
<ubottu> _2: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<_2> !botsnack | ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<lovre> cameri: that is it. thank you
<lovre> camer: why did it go to lost and found...
<legodude> bots are such fun
 * pyRunner is back.
<cameri> lovre: I don't know, but Wine always install there under KDE
<_2> back when the bot was young it had lots of useless but really fun infonodes and functions   like  !startan*war   where * might be desktop or editor    and the bot would randomly post something like    jwm is better than gnome     or  jed is better than emacs     respectively
<joe-coder> is there any way to get kopete to give me new email notifications?
<cameri> I think that in Gnome it had it's own section
<cameri> but that's not kde... and I can't help you with that (i'm a new user too :P)
<legodude> vim
<legodude> rules all
<_2> legodude heh.  that's how editor wars start  :)
<cameri> legodude, can you say my nick? im trying to see if the highlight will make a sound
 * mister-tea likes kate
<_2> pico is better than vim
<_2> :)))
<legodude> cameri:
<cameri> thx
<legodude> pico is for larve
<cameri> hahahaha
<cameri> don't take that personally, please
<_2> ed is better than kate
<_2> oh shoot, now how do i turn that back off....
<mister-tea> I know what I like
<_2> i think i got it
<_2> we'll have to wait an see
<_2> emacs is better than vi
<_2> guess not.
<legodude> thems fightin words
<joe-coder> when i search for katapult in adept, i don't get any results.
<legodude> you are spelling it wrong?
<legodude> katapault?
<joe-coder> well, in the add/remove applications
<joe-coder> i tried katapault first, but then saw it spelled katapult on a website
<legodude> whoops, katapult
<legodude> learn something new ever day
<_2> emacs is better than vi
<joe-coder> i have "Show all available packages" selected
<joe-coder> 8.10
<_2> uhhh   what?
<charims> !katapult
<_2> grrr i'll find out how to kill that if i have to restart the computer
<ubottu> katapult is theapplication launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<JontheEchidna> katapult isn't in Intrepid, though KRunner does about the same thing and it's installed by default
<charims> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<emma> Any opinions on installing firefox in kubuntu?
<_2> nano is better than gedit
<arsham> hi all
<legodude> emma: it made me happy
<dwidmann__> emma: what kind of opinions?
<emma> _2 well of course better depends on a ot of context. Better for what purpose or what user.
<_2> i'm sorry guys.  i'll go figure out how to kill that
<joe-coder> emma, I use firefox in kubuntu
<_2> emma it's a sctipt
<arsham> I just fresh installed, but when I boot I got error 24 from grub
<legodude> better for users with good hepatic function
<charims> emma:I use firefox in Kubuntu, i just find issues with launching donwloads rather than saving them (it won't open up in any applications)
<emma> dwidmann__ legodude I'm torn between (1) Firefox is a better browser (for me) than konqueror is, but (2) If you install firefox in kubuntu you will get a ton of gnome libs.
<lovre> cameri: ok thank you
<legodude> so?
<lovre> bye
<legodude> what's wrong with gnome libs?
<_2> joe is better than kate
<emma> Yeah so i'm not sure if it is a big deal to have lots of gnome libs or if that should not bother me as much as it does.
<cameri> lovre: c ya
<legodude> I don't think that it should
<dwidmann__> emma: swiftweasel is actually a decent option ... can be installed with an apt repository, without the gnome deps
<emma> dwidmann__: hm, now that sounds interesting.
<charims> !swiftweasel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftweasel
<emma> is it different than iceweasel?
<emma> !info swiftweasel
<ubottu> Package swiftweasel does not exist in intrepid
<emma> !info iceweasel
<ubottu> Package iceweasel does not exist in intrepid
 * pyRunner is away: bye
<emma> i guess it's not in universe
<dwidmann__> swiftweasel = optimized recompiles of them ... it's a third party repo
<emma> hm.
<dwidmann__> http://swiftweasel.tuxfamily.org/
<emma> dwidmann__: what would be cool is if someone into kde would make a repo with a firefox made for KDE.
<emma> imagine a qt based firefox ♥
<dwidmann__> emma: such a thing may in fact be in the works
<legodude> what's wrong with firefox as is?
<emma> dwidmann__: so it seemed for a while there.
<dwidmann__> emma: I recall nokia working on something like that
<emma> legodude: If you install firefox from the ubuntu repos you will get a ton of GNOME libs.
<legodude> other than it doesn't use KDE common dialogs
<legodude> emma: but what is wrong with that?
<emma> if you run GNOME lib apps in KDE the first such ap will hurt your RAM.
 * pyRunner is back.
<legodude> sure
<legodude> so you lose extra 30mb
<emma> As soon as you start a GNOME lib app in KDE you will start lots of GNOME processes.
<emma> I'm not one of these people that's antagonistic about other DEs believe me. I used GNOME for the last 10 months. I rather like GNOME. When I used GNOME I was not thrilled about putting KDE apps on it for the same reason.
<emma> I could be wrong though. I don't want to be stuck in an irrational rut, but somehow psychologically I like to keep stuff pure.
<legodude> yeah
<legodude> I think you should work on that
<legodude> it is kind of limiting
<legodude> and borderline bizarre
<lovre> i have another problem :( some flash files are not working in firefox. for example when i go to www.southparkstudios.com and try to watch an episode, i just get nothing, blank. Why is this?
<charims> ou may be using the open source version of flash, though it is frowned upon, i use flashplugin-nonfree
<emma> I think he/she is using flashplugin-nonfree as well since yesterday they installed kubuntu-restricted-extras
<lovre> charims: how do i change to that?
<emma> lovre: I probably cannot help but out of curiosity could you post a link to the site in question so I can see if I can view the medium?
<lovre> emma:  i did install restricted extras..
<emma> lovre: yes I know that's what I was telling him.
<emma> I think flashplugin-nonfree comes in kubuntu-restricted-extras doesn't it?
<charims> lovre: you should remove whatever you have installed for flash using the software package manager, and then install Kubuntu-resrticted-extras
<lovre> emma: this is what i cant see: http://www.southparkstudios.com/episodes/164365
<legodude_> grrrr
<legodude_> kernel panic
<emma> charims: he/she has installed kubuntu-restricted-extras (lowercase k)
<lovre> emma: can you view this: http://www.southparkstudios.com/episodes/164365
<charims> emma: wait, the resricted package installs a macromedia shockwave player, not adobe flash, If i'm not mistaken
<mister-tea> ican
<legodude_> flash is really hit or miss for me
<wtffff> help!!!
<emma> for the adobe flash I would go directly to their site and get the ubuntu .deb and have Gdebi install it.
<wtffff> i have 3 tv cards.. after booting up in kubuntu, /dev/video0 /dev/video1 /dev/video2 is okayy..but the audio has only /dev/dsp , /dev/dsp1 , /dev/dsp2 .. and its not working!
<emma> I think Gdebi is in kubuntu too.
<mister-tea> emma that one didn't work for me
<wtffff> it suppose to be /dev/dsp0 dsp1 and dsp2........?
<wtffff> [   37.364601] saa7133[0]: registered device dsp0
<wtffff> [   37.364613] saa7133[0]: registered device mixer0
<wtffff> [   37.364698] saa7133[1]: registered device dsp1
<wtffff> [   37.364708] saa7133[1]: registered device mixer1
<wtffff> [   37.364807] saa7133[2]: registered device dsp2
<wtffff> [   37.364816] saa7133[2]: registered device mixer2
<emma> mister-tea: maybe you run 64 bit kubuntu?
<mister-tea> no
<wtffff> dmesg say this, but /dev/dsp* shows another thing!
<wtffff> helpp
<mike__> I want to see youtube with konqueror.......
<emma> Adobe only has 32 bit flash player
<lovre> emma: i just did that, downloaded from adobe, installed, and nothing, i still cant view the movie. The same thing on gnome worked fine.... any other idea?
<mike__> I can't
<lovre> emma: you didnt answer can you see the movie?
<emma> lovre: are you getting a black screen with the flash swirl?
<emma> lovre: not yet no.
<mister-tea> I JUST INSTALLED FLASHPLAYER NON FREE ..IT WORKS FINE
<emma> I'm getting a black screen but with the flash swirl as if it is loading the movie.
<mister-tea> sorry hit caps lock
<lovre> emma: i get a black screen, yes
<emma> do you get the flash swirly thing?
<lovre> emma: no
<lovre> this sux
<emma> Nope I'm not sure.
<mike__> CIAO!
<lovre> on this page, i get the flash loading screen, says Loading, but it never does, just stays like that
<lovre> http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/209726/
<mister-tea> I can view it
<lovre> :(
<lovre> mister-tea: do you have firefox 3.0.3 on kubuntu 8.10?
<mister-tea> when I installed from the adobe web site it looked for a file not used in the new f
<mister-tea> f
<Pyles17> seriously, this is getting ridiculous. I installed the driver for my wireless card and it still comes back UNCLAIMED
<mike__> I can't view it with konqueror
<mike__> why?
<lovre> in konqueror i get the swirly thingy, and it never loads
<mister-tea> Pyles17: can you see the module?
<Pyles17> mister-tea: in lshw -C network it shows up
<Pyles17> mister-tea: it just says UNCLAIMED, which i think means it doesn't have the driver
<wtffff> ????????????
<mister-tea> what is the card
<Pyles17> Intel Pro/Wireless 3945ABG
<wtffff> can anyone help me with the dsp assignment?
<mister-tea> k brb
<dwidmann__> Pyles17: should use iwl3945 ... it's native
<dwidmann__> (driver, that is)
<Pyles17> dwidmann__: I'm using the iwlwifi-3945, i'm not sure if it's the same thing
<joe-coder> is katapult not in kde4?
<dwidmann__> joe-coder: right ... apparently the lead developer though krunner was headed in the right direction and would soon surpass katapult anyway ...
<dwidmann__> joe-coder: you could change the shortcut from alt+f2 and see for yourself i you want
<dwidmann__> (it certainly isn't on par with katapult though ... in my opinion)
<lovre> i need a web proxy that is located in united states.. anyone know of a good one?
 * legodude_ hates geo-restrictions
<Pyles17> okay i'm back
<mister-tea> Pyles17:  I did my best google-fu and found others have had simaler problems there is a specific link in the ubuntu forums but the frums are down right now
<Pyles17> mister-tea: thanks for trying. I'll figure it out eventually :-) unfortunately it means I have to use windows much more than I would like
<windfield> i have a problem with installing ubuntu
<mister-tea> I read about kernel dependancies and startup daemons
<windfield> please help
<mister-tea> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<charims> windfield: what is your problem?
<windfield> after i installed kubuntu there is an error message when it boots
<windfield> its grub error 25
<charims> windfield:what is your error message?
<charims> windfield: ok
<charims> windfield: hold on
<windfield> its dual boot
<windfield> one is xp and the other one is kubuntu 8.04 in another hard disk
<windfield> how do i fix this?
<charims> windfield: this sounds like your menu.lst file in /boot is messed up
<windfield> how did that happen?
<windfield> is there something wrong with the partitioning?
<charims> not sure, it seems more likely that grub was installed improperly, maybe if you were to pop in the livecd, and re-install grub
<windfield> i did that in the konsole
<windfield> i installed grub
<windfield> but same thing happened
<knic> I did an update and now all my kde settings got defaulted, I was wondering what file I should restore to have my the correct number of virtual desktops and the right key bindgins
<knic> grumble I am never upgrading while in a kde session again
<charims> windfield: are you installing it to the MBR?
<White_Pelican> I came late, windfield, what's the issue?
<windfield> yes
<windfield> should i re-install kubuntu again?
<charims> windfield: you could try that, be sure to reformat your root partition. As long as you have nothing to lose by it.
<charims> windfield: grub error 25 is a disk read error, maybe your hard drive has gone bad (not so likely) or for some reason it cannot recognize your partition.
<windfield> i installed kubuntu like 3 times already.
<windfield> same thing happens
<charims> windfield: ok, than doing it again will probably not help.
<White_Pelican> what version of kubuntu?
<windfield> 8.04
<windfield> is there any way to fix it in Konsole
<charims> windfield: it suggests to me that maybe your grub is not able to access your /boot directory. Though other than that, I'm not sure I can be much help.
<Makuseru> Does anyone know of any programs that will let me hardsub a video file?
<windfield> so should i use other bootloader instead
<charims> windfield: not sure, like i said, i'm not sure i can help much. I did look it up in the grub documentation. "25 : Disk read error    This error is returned if there is a disk read error when trying to probe or read data from a particular disk.
<charims> windfield: is the disk sata or pata(ide)
<windfield> no idea
<charims> windfield: did you install the drive yourself?
<windfield> i don't know if its sata. but i'm the one who installed the hard drive
<charims> windfield: did you plug in two small cables, or one large(very wide) and one small?
<windfield> yes
<charims> windfiled: which one?
<charims> windfield: which one?
<dotzzz> hi i have 3 tv cards.. all /dev/video0 video1 video2 are working.. but the sounds are not working.. there are no /dev/dsp0 .. only /dev/dsp /dev/dsp1 and dsp2...why is that so? can anyone help
<dotzzz>  is it some modules i didn't load?
<windfield> i think it's PATA
<windfield> but how does that gonna matter?
<charims> windfield: A serial ata, or Sata drive may have difficulty with speeds with which it communicates with your PC, you may have to locate the user manual to modify a jumper setting. A IDE(PATA, Parallel) will have a jumper setting for master, slave, or cableselect. Either way, you may have to set up the jumpers properly.
<windfield> so is the problem in my hard disk?
<charims> windfield: Not sure if that is the problem, but it is an option. Other than that, you may have a faulty cable to the hard drive(unlikely, as you were able to install to the drive)
<charims> windfield: not necessarily that your hard disk is causing the problem, but that GRUB in unable to access it for some reason
<windfield> what about with the windows bootloader?
<windfield> will it work?
<charims> windfield: When Kubuntu is installed, it will set GRUB up for an option to boot either windows or Kubuntu. the issu is that GRUB cannot load your boot loader configuration, and therefore cannot boot into any operationg system
<charims> windfield: you can restore your windows boot loader with your windows disk
<charims> windfield: but you cannot boot into linux from the windows boot loader (except i think i remember that vista can do it if set up properly using a bootloader modifying utility)
<windfield> i can't dual boot with ntdlr? how about Lilo?
<charims> windifled: As far as I know, LILO is no longer supported, though yu are welcome to try it. I think you should really focus on why GRUb isn't able to access your drive. You should proboly see someone else about that though, I'm afraid i have met my limit of knowledge.
<mr---t-> I dual boot with grub
<windfield> that's ok thnx for the help though
<charims> windfield: No problem. :) Good luck. I do hope you find out why GRUB is having issues.
<charims> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mr---t-> windows mbr must be set up first fot it to work
<charims> mr---t: i think his issue is that grub is giving him an error when he boots, error 25, disk read error, so it cannot acces his configuration to boot him into any OS.
<windfield> ubottu i already did that restore mbr and reinstall grub but same thing happens there is still error
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mr---t-> right but what I'm saying is he jas to probably fix windows first
<charims> Windfield is having grub issues, Error 25 on boot (disk read error) is anyone able to help?
<windfield> mr t there's nothing wrong with windows i guess.
<charims> windfield: ubottu is a bot, it responds to messages beginning with an !
<charims> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dotzzz> hi i have 3 tv cards.. all /dev/video0 video1 video2 are working.. but the sounds are not working.. there are no /dev/dsp0 .. only /dev/dsp /dev/dsp1 and dsp2...why is that so? can anyone help
<mr---t-> can you boot to windows?
<windfield> yes
<mr---t-> k
<windfield> after i did fixmbr
<charims> windfield: I suggest you should state your question completely, along with the error, until you get help, but do not be impatient. someone will come along that can help. I must go. :) Have a good night.
<mr---t-> then reinstalled grub?
<windfield> thank you
<charims> Good night everyone!
<charims> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<windfield> when i reinstalled grub there is error msg
<windfield> its error 25
<dotzzz> hi i have 3 tv cards.. all /dev/video0 video1 video2 are working.. but the sounds are not working.. there are no /dev/dsp0 .. only /dev/dsp /dev/dsp1 and dsp2...why is that so? can anyone help
<kevbuntu> hey, how come i can't find Skype in Adept Manager in Kubuntu-8.04??
<mr---t-> winfield here is a link to the definitions of grub errors http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Stage2-errors.html#Stage2-errors
<emma> dwidmann: what is katapult?
<mr---t-> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<dotzzz> hi i have 3 tv cards.. all /dev/video0 video1 video2 are working.. but the sounds are not working.. there are no /dev/dsp0 .. only /dev/dsp /dev/dsp1 and dsp2...why is that so? can anyone help
<mr---t-> I'm out night all
<kevbuntu> thanks man
<windfield> how do i fix grub error 25 after i installed kubuntu 8.04?
<corinth> How can I get Dolphin to remember window size after closing in KDE 4.1.2?
<corinth> (Using Kubuntu 8.10)
<VicTheHunter> ﻿﻿Hello, I don't want to uninstall compiz, but how do I quit it from running during this desktop session?
<bilicki> when i try to intall the ati drivers from the gui, nothing happens... it just says "downloading and installing driver.." and the bar is at 0%
<emilsedgh> VicTheHunter: kwin --replace
<bazhang> alt f2 kwin --replace VicTheHunter
<kkathman> VicTheHunter:  open ksysguard with kdesu, then kill all the compiz things also
<kkathman> if you dont kill compiz, you'll experience video artifacts
<VicTheHunter> kwin --replace seems to have done the job.  How does it work?
<bazhang> VicTheHunter, you did with alt f2 or terminal
<kkathman> VicTheHunter:  are you using multiple desktops ??
<kkathman> you still may need to kill the compiz agents, hopefully you wont...I had to, after speaking with KDE devs over the weekend
<corinth> How can I get Dolphin to remember window size after closing in KDE 4.1.2?
<VicTheHunter> I opened a terminal, and typed kwin --replace
<corinth> What desktop/OS are you using, VicTheHunter?
<VicTheHunter> ﻿corinth, I'm using KDE on Ubuntu 8.04
 * corinth blinks
<corinth> You should be able to turn it off or on permanatly using the Desktop Effects tool. It's in the repos, VicTheHunter
<VicTheHunter> ﻿corinth, Repos> do you mean repositories?
<corinth> VicTheHunter: Yes.
<corinth> Just search for Desktop Effects, and install the Kubuntu version (If it's not already installed, it may be)
<VicTheHunter> ﻿corinth, Ok, Thank very much for your assistance!
<VicTheHunter> I like the compiz effects, but my PC performance suffers noticeably while it is running.
<VicTheHunter> That's just a comment.
<creative> hello, ive downloaded kubuntu but when i try to boot i just get a black screen with turned off monitor (ati radeon x1600)
<CourtJesterG> OK WHAT IS EXACTLY KATE IS IT A COMPILER CAUSE THATS NOT WHAT I AM FEELING WHEN SKIMMING THROUGH THE HELP PAGES
<CourtJesterG> sry caps
<CourtJesterG> ok this chat channel officail sucks balls barely nobody answers any questions and when they do they just refer you bs i say
<bazhang> CourtJesterG, please watch the language
<bazhang> !info kate
<ubottu> kate (source: kdesdk): KDE 4 Advanced Text Editor. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 876 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<CourtJesterG> i didn't curse so don't tell me to watch my language
<stdin> CourtJesterG: watch your attitude in here
<stdin> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<CourtJesterG> so back to my question it is jsut a text editor for viewing and such but not a compiler i unddderstand GCC is one but i also heard at the linux site g++ is one aalso there is a graphical one of sorts for kde in adept what do you reccomened?
<stdin> kate isn't a compiler, it can be used to compile stuff. as it has a built-in shell and syntax highlighting. But for a real IDE try KDevelop
<CourtJesterG> ok thanks
<stdin> oh, and g++ and gcc are the same thing (generally). gcc is  for C, g++ is for C++
<CourtJesterG> another question one reason why i am asking besides i am going to start refreshing my self with development in ccertain project areas. I click on an agree button to enter an online game through a site it kicked back at me a .php file with my information at it something you nornally don't   see in windows and kate opned it up but of course it didn't start the game
<CourtJesterG> so any idea how i am suppose to use this .php file to get to playing my online game?
<CourtJesterG> i already know about wine used it to run the .exe to install the game on the machine but you still have to enter it through the site after pressing the agree button
<CourtJesterG> anybody?
<stdin> CourtJesterG: that's a bug in their website and konqueror. the easiest fix is to use another browser such as firefox
<stdin> they tell konqueror the data is plain text, even though it's not
<CourtJesterG> cool i already have firefox with the replacement extendion thought i tryed it will try again
<CourtJesterG> that is good though for konqueror they gave me a piece of data i never seen before i would like to take this game apart and remake it totally new
<sorush20> Hi all I have a motherboard that has the time set to one hour earilier that the os. When I setup kde to update with ntp.uwe.ac.uk it works but after a  reboot this time setting is lost and the time changes back to the motherboard time again. How do I make the time update with ntp.uwe.ac.uk automatically everytime kde start with out making a manual script?
<stdin> sorush20: edit /etc/default/ntpdate and it should run whenever your network comes up automatically
<sorush20> stdin: is that a bug cause its too manual..
<stdin> sorush20: there's probably a GUI for it in system settings somewhere
<sorush20> stdin: FYI I don't have a file called /etc/ntp.conf  is that a problem .. I've made the changes .. hope it worked next time I start
<sorush20> stdin: I know how to do that but the time change doesn't remain when I restart.
<stdin> sorush20: the app "ntpdate-debian" should run when your network comes up. ran from /etc/default/ntpdate. ntpdate-debian reads /etc/default/ntpdate by default
<josramirobv> Excuse me, speak spanish ???
<stdin> !es | josramirobv
<ubottu> josramirobv: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<josramirobv> Buenas Noches
<stephan> Hi i am having troubles getting kubuntu to recognize my Wifi any suggestions?
<ptl> no suggestions besides "upgrade to the latest level"
<stephan> ok I went to the apt updater and APT Database could not be opened
<stephan> adept*
<Trustn01> were can i get server help
<CostaRicanQuaker> help, can't get my sound files/mp3 to play on any of the players, i've xine, audacious, audacity, amarok, vlc, and they just get stuck or crash if i click on any of the files
<CourtJesterG> HAS EVERYONE noticed amarok isn't up to date?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i opened a file with vlc
<CostaRicanQuaker> but theres no sound
<CourtJesterG> so why doesn't it show the up to date verison in adept? when the site has a newer version?
<CostaRicanQuaker> even though it looks as tho it was playing
<Trustn01> i need help on sql and freeradius
<CourtJesterG> this keeps up just might take everything out of the computer and do a search on the interentt with out resporiarters
<Daisuke_Ido> CourtJesterG: what's out of date?
<CourtJesterG> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download:Kubuntu
<CourtJesterG> Development version: Amarok 2.0.0 Beta 3 (1.94)
<Daisuke_Ido> no, that's the latest *beta*
<CourtJesterG> the version adept has say 1.4.10 using kde 3.5.10
<Daisuke_Ido> not the latest version of amarok
<Daisuke_Ido> the latest version of amarok IS 1.4.10
<Daisuke_Ido> are you using hardy or intrepid?
<CourtJesterG> lolhow they jump from 1.4.10 too 2.0.0?
<Daisuke_Ido> CourtJesterG: how does anything go from one major version to another?
<CourtJesterG> not sure my self how do i check if i am useing hardy or intrepid?
<Daisuke_Ido> lsb_release -a
<CourtJesterG> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<CourtJesterG> Description:    Ubuntu 8.10
<CourtJesterG> Release:        8.10
<CourtJesterG> Codename:       intrepid
<Daisuke_Ido> just needed intrepid :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't know if beta 3 has made it into intrepid yet, let me look
<CourtJesterG> you know why is it called Ubuntu when its called Kubuntu i mean why still use the name Ubuntu if it really wants to fork off?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not a fork, just ubuntu with kde
<CourtJesterG> so i got the mac version which i like
<CourtJesterG> i got this kitten running around my windows its white trys to talk but doesn't say anything lol
<CourtJesterG> its like my personal friend
<CourtJesterG> lol
<CourtJesterG> so what s the differeence between intrepid and hardy just a version name?
<CourtJesterG> nevermind i think i am getting tired lol
<courtjesterg> who said kdevelop was a compiler? I am reading wikipedia righ tnow
<courtjesterg> KDevelop is a free software integrated development environment for the KDE desktop environment for Unix-like computer operating systems. KDevelop does not include a compiler; instead, it uses an external compiler such as gcc to produce executable code.
<courtjesterg> The current version, 3.5, supports many programming languages such as Ada, Bash, C, C++, Fortran, Java, Pascal, Perl, PHP, Python and Ruby. Released under the GNU General Public License, KDevelop is free software.
<courtjesterg> it sounds like anohtter text editor and you have to download gcc to compiler then code lies all lies
<courtjesterg> i know kate hasa  pluin for kdeveloper
<RandyCalifornia> hello!
<courtjesterg> hi
<courtjesterg> ahoy
<RandyCalifornia> hello!
<RandyCalifornia> how are you?
<RandyCalifornia> ...........................
<RandyCalifornia> ?
 * dwidmann yawns
<RandyCalifornia> :S
<RandyCalifornia> yawns?
<RandyCalifornia> why?
<RandyCalifornia> :S
<RandyCalifornia> so, what's going on?
<RandyCalifornia> what is this IRC thing?
<RandyCalifornia> ??
<RandyCalifornia> ????
<dwidmann> RandyCalifornia: late at night ... not many people around
<RandyCalifornia> oh....
<RandyCalifornia> I see
<szrhawaii> hello anyone home
<RandyCalifornia> hellp srzhawaii
<szrhawaii> does anyone know what i need to download to get amarok to play all audio files
<Colonel_Panic> hey can anyone help ,e with a wine question?
<Colonel_Panic> *me*
<Colonel_Panic> I'm trying to install the .NET framework
<RandyCalifornia> hmm...
<RandyCalifornia> let me see....
<szrhawaii> wine is for people who couldnt severe the tie from windows
<RandyCalifornia> oh!
<RandyCalifornia> I know this one
<RandyCalifornia> go to adept manager
<RandyCalifornia> and type "xine"
<szrhawaii> that would be my guess on that
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: installing libxine1-ffmpeg I think
<RandyCalifornia> then, install xine
<Colonel_Panic> I have to run this shitty-ass Win32 app so I have no choice
<szrhawaii> that sucks
<dwidmann> Colonel_Panic: trying, not succeeding?
<szrhawaii> ok ill check xine
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: installing libxine1-ffmpeg I think
<Colonel_Panic> WINE not XINE
<RandyCalifornia> I always try to install wine, but it says it's broken
<szrhawaii> if your talking about the player i dont like xine
<Colonel_Panic> XINE is a movie player
<RandyCalifornia> yes
<szrhawaii> im talking to someone else colonel
<RandyCalifornia> and in order to play
<RandyCalifornia> audio files in amarok
<Colonel_Panic> I'm talking about WINE, the Win32 emulator
<RandyCalifornia> you have to install xine
<szrhawaii> but i dont want that player i like my other player
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: amarok uses xine. Dot.
<yudi> i'm beginner in linux
<RandyCalifornia> because it uses xine libraries
<RandyCalifornia> or somethinh like that
<szrhawaii> ok ill use dwidmanns theory and do the lib file
<RandyCalifornia> so.... install it and you'll be able to play audio files in amarok
<RandyCalifornia> :(
<courtjesterg> what is xine?
<szrhawaii> i just dont want the player that comes with it
<courtjesterg> no i got one how come dragon doeswork?
<RandyCalifornia> xine is a media player
<courtjesterg> i tryed playing a movie and no meda installed after i already downloadded it
<courtjesterg> does it work
<RandyCalifornia> yes
<szrhawaii> i had my amarok working great before i just forgot what i didn
<szrhawaii> it played all files mp3,mp4 everything
<courtjesterg> but maybe i want to use dragon how can i use dragon i like the name and it was already installed standard
<Colonel_Panic> so I'm guessing nobody in here nkows what the hell I'm talking about?
<dwidmann> courtjesterg: just open a video or audio file with it.
<szrhawaii> its still saying some media cant be loaded
<dwidmann> Colonel_Panic: what does appdb.winehq.org say about it?
<courtjesterg> i was on the internet looking up porn you can say pressed open and it wouldn't open the movie
<RandyCalifornia> :S
<courtjesterg> no media it says
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: did you quit and restart amarok?
<RandyCalifornia> porn?
<RandyCalifornia> lol
<Colonel_Panic> I followed the instructions but it doesn't seem to work at all
<courtjesterg> its an example
<szrhawaii> im doing that right now i forgot to
<courtjesterg> ;)
<dwidmann> Colonel_Panic: what version of wine were they using?
<szrhawaii> there it is yay
<Colonel_Panic> 1.1.something
<szrhawaii> thanks dwimann
<Colonel_Panic> I have 1.1.8
<courtjesterg> colonel you have to add it to the applications list
<courtjesterg> here let me check my settings
<szrhawaii> wine sucks
<szrhawaii> lol
<Colonel_Panic> applications list?
<courtjesterg> ok go to config wine
<Colonel_Panic> ok there
<courtjesterg> in graphics check everything and put in your screen size
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: considering that they had to reverse engineer practically everything, wine works surprisingly well
<szrhawaii> did they get the bugs out yet
<courtjesterg> in application settings there is where you have to add the program you want to use
<courtjesterg> i used it to run an .exe install
<Colonel_Panic> yeah I see it
<szrhawaii> i know when i used it a few months ago it was still giving the system problems
<courtjesterg> it worked
<szrhawaii> i just stopped using windows products all together
<Colonel_Panic> Most of the stuff I use it for
<Colonel_Panic> Wine works great for all the stuff I use it for
<courtjesterg> yeah well my game is i guess not built for windows
<Colonel_Panic> OK yeah, the applicaiotn settings
<courtjesterg> unless anyone know how to convert an .exe install newbiee people
<szrhawaii> what you using wine for
<Colonel_Panic> I have to add the .NET app I want to run in there?
<szrhawaii> just get the converters on adept manager and your goo
<szrhawaii> d
<courtjesterg> i used to learn how to program in borlans c and c++
<szrhawaii> for most things
<Colonel_Panic> szrhawaii: random shit
<courtjesterg> really
<szrhawaii> yeah i know
<szrhawaii> huh
<courtjesterg> there is converters
<courtjesterg> hmm
<Colonel_Panic> Photoshop, some games...
<szrhawaii> just random
<Colonel_Panic> a few things
<Colonel_Panic> I don'
<Colonel_Panic> tt use it often
<Colonel_Panic> OK I need to add the application in there, right?
<szrhawaii> i meant for most files you can use converters
<courtjesterg> ok looking at KCachegrind in development
<Mo0oSaH> how do you add your own feeds to aRSS?
<courtjesterg> so what is the excutable for linux?
<courtjesterg> named?
<Colonel_Panic> OK I've added the applicaiotn to the Application Settings list
<Colonel_Panic> now what settings do I have to change for it?
<courtjesterg> ok make sure you check everything in graphics and set your screen size also the options in audio
<courtjesterg> then when done go to use wine regularly
<Colonel_Panic> those aren't the problems
<Colonel_Panic> the problem is, it's an app that requires the .NET Framework to run, and I can't install the damn .NEt Framework
<wisthler_> bonjour
<courtjesterg> you have to it makes a virtual desktop temporaly to run those windows programs thats why you have to set the graphic user interface audio is jsut in case
<Colonel_Panic> ...
<Colonel_Panic> I need to get .NEt installed
<Colonel_Panic> or the app won't run
<courtjesterg> thats why it makes a false c virtual drive
<Colonel_Panic> and I have been trying to install.NET but it won't work
<courtjesterg> well jsut tell you how i got my .exe installed
<Colonel_Panic> the C drive is a directory in my .wine dir
<courtjesterg> any other way i was stuck at a black screen and haveing to restart
<Colonel_Panic> that's not the problem I'm having
<Colonel_Panic> I unbderstand that yo have to run setup.exe files in a virtual desktop
<dwidmann> Colonel_Panic: what version of the .net framework are you trying to install? 3.5? 3.0? 2.0? 1.1? 1.0?
<Colonel_Panic> I know about that
<Colonel_Panic> I have tried to install 1.1 and 2.0
<courtjesterg> just look i got internet exploer installed ack
<courtjesterg> its in wine
<Colonel_Panic> 2.0 is the most recent, isn't it?
<szrhawaii> hey court did you check mscompress
<courtjesterg> let me see
<Colonel_Panic> anyway, this program is a standalone app. It doesn't require installation
<Colonel_Panic> but it relies on the .NEt runtime dlls
<Colonel_Panic> which I don't have, because every time I try to install .NET Framework according to the instructions on the WineHQ website, the .NET installer quits with an error
<courtjesterg> i didn't see mscompress anywhere in wine options
<szrhawaii> no in adept manager
<szrhawaii> my bad
<dwidmann> Colonel_Panic: Hmm, 2.0, (not 2.0 sp1) should work ...
<Colonel_Panic> uh yeah
<dwidmann> assuming this http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3754
<Colonel_Panic> I believe it should
<Colonel_Panic> but it keeps crashing on me
<Colonel_Panic> yo know what?
<Colonel_Panic> Fuck it.
<gh> How does one connect to the internet using 8.10? I have never been able to connect using kde4 including 8.04 kde4. However, both kubuntu 8.04 and ubuntu 8.10 connect very simple. My setup is very simple, but after using knetworkmanager nothing happens. When I add connections they never.. connect. I can redo it 10 times with the same results.
<courtjesterg> where in adept is mscompress?
<Colonel_Panic> I have an old Windows laptop around here somewhere
<szrhawaii> as per your exe file stuff you should type in exe and find a program in adept manager to see what it offers for writable executables
<Colonel_Panic> I'll just run the damn program on that machine
<dwidmann> Colonel_Panic: I frequently come to that conclusion (well, not the windows one, the line before that)
<szrhawaii> type it on the search tool
<Colonel_Panic> well, this is an encryption/archive program that's not available for Linux as far as I know
<dwidmann> !info mscompress | courtjesterg
<ubottu> courtjesterg: mscompress (source: mscompress): Microsoft "compress.exe/expand.exe" compatible (de)compressor. In component main, is extra. Version 0.3-3 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 80 kB
<szrhawaii> hey why is anti virus xp 2008 such a mean ass virus
<szrhawaii> that thing is really good at infecting machines right now running windows
<szrhawaii> products
<szrhawaii> has anyone got that on windows yet
<gh> I am installing it via media/cd not upgrading via dist-upgrade
<dwidmann> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<szrhawaii> im just asking if you seen it before
<RandyCalifornia> hey!
<courtjesterg> i browsed for mscompressed came up none
<courtjesterg> mscompress
<RandyCalifornia> isthere support
<dwidmann> Hmm, I don't think I've booted Windows since I finished FEAR: Perseus Mandate
<szrhawaii> its mscompress
<RandyCalifornia> for rmvb files
<szrhawaii> not compressed
<RandyCalifornia> on Kubuntu?
<RandyCalifornia> PPC?
<gh> With previous versions it was simple to connect the machince but with kde4 knetworkmanager doesn't actually do anything but display an icon?
<szrhawaii> who likes ubuntu better
<szrhawaii> or i should say gnome
<gh> I can connect the box with ubuntu
<szrhawaii> has anyone tried xfce
<RandyCalifornia> I like kubuntu better
<RandyCalifornia> xfce is good
<courtjesterg> still not showing up
<Colonel_Panic> gnomes are creatures that Robert Plant likes to sing about
<RandyCalifornia> but not for me :D
<Colonel_Panic> I prefer KDE
<Colonel_Panic> actually, I really used to like Enlightenment
<szrhawaii> i heard if your running atis its better to run kde or myth
<szrhawaii> which runs a xfce base
<courtjesterg> what is mscompress for?
<szrhawaii> i heard enlightenment is good too
<Colonel_Panic> Enlightenment used to be a beautiful WM
<Colonel_Panic> so simple
<Colonel_Panic> no bullshitr
<Colonel_Panic> I kinda miss it
<szrhawaii> yeah well kubuntu is fairly easy once you figure out where everything is
<Colonel_Panic> somebody ought to put together an Ubuntu distro with Enlightenment
<szrhawaii> probably
<Colonel_Panic> have any of you tried Xubuntu?
 * dwidmann likes flluxbox
<szrhawaii> i tried it
<szrhawaii> for a minute
<szrhawaii> it was really basic
<szrhawaii> it looked like windows 98
<Colonel_Panic> I used to use fluxbox
<gh> thanks for the lack of help
<Colonel_Panic> on Gentoo, like 3 years ago
<Colonel_Panic> gh: what's your problem?
<Colonel_Panic> bah
<Colonel_Panic> whatevah
<courtjesterg> mscompress?
<szrhawaii> gh your having the same problem i had earlier with my friends comp
<szrhawaii> is your toggle not working
<szrhawaii> or does your wireless on but its not connecting to the software
<szrhawaii> or is your wireless on and not connecting to the software
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: if you haven't noticed, gh left.
<szrhawaii> he did
<szrhawaii> poor guy
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: without patience he won't have much luck.
<supertones> does ati or nvidia work better these days?
<RandyCalifornia> Nvidia
<RandyCalifornia> well, both
<RandyCalifornia> although I prefer Nvidia :D
<supertones> I'm buying a card tomorrow and don't know what to buy
<szrhawaii> depends which one you got
<RandyCalifornia> the ATI I have sucks
<courtjesterg> mscompress is under hardy
<supertones> i was thinking ati 3450
<RandyCalifornia> well, may be cause is only 8 mb
<RandyCalifornia> lol
<courtjesterg> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/otherosfs/mscompre
<dwidmann> If ATI continues improving at the current rate I might be able to say one is better than the other inside a year
<szrhawaii> yeah that could be it
<RandyCalifornia> yeah....
<RandyCalifornia> anyways, have any of you any experience with XNA?
<supertones> ati releases drivers often?
<RandyCalifornia> yes....
<courtjesterg> i am using the othe one whats the differece between hardy and lib
 * supertones would have to have windows to code xna
<RandyCalifornia> :S
<courtjesterg> intrepid
<surma> kubuntu.pl
<RandyCalifornia> I was trying to be full Linux,
<RandyCalifornia> but there are two things that are stopping me:
<RandyCalifornia> Flash Video(youtube) and MSN emoticos
<RandyCalifornia> emoticons*
<supertones> like coding flash?
<szrhawaii> my youtube works
<RandyCalifornia> no, youtube doesn't work for me
<supertones> I'm close to satisfied with my flash
<szrhawaii> and i use msn emoticons on mine
<szrhawaii> it does for me
<RandyCalifornia> because I'm using an Ibook
<supertones> oh
<szrhawaii> you gotta get firefox
<RandyCalifornia> yep
<RandyCalifornia> I have firefox
<szrhawaii> i can tell you the plugins you need
<RandyCalifornia> but there is no Flash for Linux PPC
<RandyCalifornia> :(
<szrhawaii> give me a sec i check on them
<szrhawaii> yeah theres a plug in for it
<supertones> damn closed source
<RandyCalifornia> Gnash is not stable enough
<RandyCalifornia> :(
<szrhawaii> i was watching youtube earlier
<szrhawaii> i only have kde
<apparle> I use OSS drivers, how to enable sounds on Dragon player
<supertones> apparle: try the gstreamer backend
<szrhawaii> no not with gnash thats shitty
<courtjesterg> Filelist of package mscompress in intrepid of architecture i386
<courtjesterg> /usr/bin/mscompress
<courtjesterg> /usr/bin/msexpand
<courtjesterg> /usr/share/doc/mscompress/changelog.Debian.gz
<courtjesterg> /usr/share/doc/mscompress/changelog.gz
<courtjesterg> /usr/share/doc/mscompress/copyright
<courtjesterg> /usr/share/man/man1/mscompress.1.gz
<courtjesterg> /usr/share/man/man1/msexpand.1.gz
<RandyCalifornia> which should I use?
<supertones> i cant wait for flash64 bit support
<dwidmann> szrhawaii:  IIRC he's right, there is no flash plugin for the ****PPC***** microarchitecture
<szrhawaii> try libflash-swfplayer
<supertones> nswrapper sucks
<RandyCalifornia> on PPC?
<dwidmann> !paste | courtjesterg
<ubottu> courtjesterg: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<szrhawaii> or libflash-mozplugin
<szrhawaii> im not sure on ppc
<szrhawaii> i just know mine works with these
<RandyCalifornia> but does work in the pwer arch?
<szrhawaii> not sure you can always try
<szrhawaii> never hurts if not delete it
 * supertones is guessing no
<courtjesterg> sso what exactly does mscompress do for me  with my .exe use it as an install instead of wine?
<szrhawaii> libflash0c2
<dwidmann> courtjesterg: I think all that does is unpack exe files
<courtjesterg> * msexpand which decompresses files compressed by the Microsoft
<courtjesterg>    compress.exe utility (e.g. Win 3.x installation files);
<courtjesterg>  * mscompress which compresses files using the LZ77 compression
<courtjesterg>    algorithm.
<szrhawaii> swfdec-mozilla
<RandyCalifornia> :O
<courtjesterg> i am calling all this a re crash course
<courtjesterg> i have been with out me computer for sometime even been home less last year for a time
<szrhawaii> anyone home
<apparle> what does the ("Composite" "true") in xorg.conf mean
<szrhawaii> true composite
<szrhawaii> what does composite mean
<szrhawaii>    1. A structure or an entity made up of distinct components.
<szrhawaii> thats what composite means
<stdin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing
<szrhawaii> if its a noun
<szrhawaii> 9. 	a picture, photograph, or the like, that combines several separate pictures.
<szrhawaii> if its an
<szrhawaii> composite
<szrhawaii> Sponsored Links Online Composites Library
<szrhawaii> Buy technical books, studies composites manufacturers directory
<szrhawaii> www.JecComposites.com
 * supertones is having trouble pulling the trigger on an ati card without being able to find user reviews
<apparle> I cant see the video though I hear the voice in andy of xine based players, help
<dwidmann> apparle: what video codec?
<szrhawaii> thats a defintition there
<szrhawaii> is he alive
<szrhawaii> guess not
<szrhawaii> he must have taken a break
<szrhawaii> so is kde for have a different feel and look to it than kde 3
<apparle> szrhawaii: When I enable composite in xorg.conf, I can and use Kwin effects but I am not able to see any video play, only hear sound. But If i disable composite, I can see the video play but kwin stops
<szrhawaii> i meant kde 4 vs kde 3
<dwidmann> apparle: what video card? which drivers for it?
<apparle> ati with fglrx drivers
 * dwidmann sighs
<dwidmann> That driver has always had so many problems
<szrhawaii> use a different window manager
<apparle> what's the fuss with xine, why can't it play video when composite is enabled
<apparle> szrhawaii: u talking to me??
<szrhawaii> why dont you use vlc
<dwidmann> apparle: not xine's fault As far as I can tell ... probably fglrx's
<dwidmann> Come to think of it, I have an idea.
<RandyCalifornia> nope
<szrhawaii> try VLC
<dwidmann> apparle: change the Video Out driver (vo) in your video player to "opengl"
<RandyCalifornia> no flash for PowerPC
<RandyCalifornia> :(
<szrhawaii> still nothing huh
<apparle> I am downloading it, but I want to keep my system light and had to install xine for amarok so I thought, use it for video also
<RandyCalifornia> why do you mean by using MSN emoticons?
<dwidmann> apparle: change the Video Out driver (vo) in your video player to "opengl"
<RandyCalifornia> people send me emoticons,
<szrhawaii> i guess your system is different mine takes to kde like duck to water
<RandyCalifornia>  no the ones that msn has, but new ones
<RandyCalifornia> and I'm not able to save them for use them later on :(
<szrhawaii> why dont you make your own
<apparle> dwidmann: I tried it in kaffeine but it said can init opengl using auto
<szrhawaii> its timely
<szrhawaii> but you will have an appreciation for them when you finish
<RandyCalifornia> I made my own, but my friends just receive strings, not the emoticon
<szrhawaii> oh that sucks
<RandyCalifornia> I wanted to use gaim
<szrhawaii> i have that problem with this one icon set i have and its a good set too
<RandyCalifornia> but it doesn't work :S
<szrhawaii> but i guess certain ones work and some dont
<zeltak> hi
<RandyCalifornia> nope, none of them worked
<zeltak> anyone know of a good podcast software for kde?
<RandyCalifornia> I'm using kopete
<dwidmann> RandyCalifornia: I use Kopete ... when people send me emoticons I can see them just fine.
<szrhawaii> isnt pigin gaims set up now
<RandyCalifornia> I'm able to see them, but not to send them
<RandyCalifornia> yes,
<szrhawaii> kopete works good recieving but some icons dont send
<RandyCalifornia> but adept doesn't show anything when I search for Pidgin
<apparle> how to check if your graphic card supports compositing
<szrhawaii> go to adept manager and type in pod cast zeltak
<szrhawaii> for real that sucks
<szrhawaii> what does it say when you type in gaim
<cameri> i installed kbfx but it didn't automatically replace my launcher
<RandyCalifornia> it shows gaim. So, I click install and then when I try to run it, nothing happens
<cameri> how do i manually replace it?
<RandyCalifornia> it says "core dumped"
<szrhawaii> well kopete works ok
<zeltak> thx szrhawaii, i just kinfa wanted personal recommendations
<dwidmann> apparle: most cards can, but it also really depends on the video driver, a lot.
<szrhawaii> theres not much difference except you get myspace im on it
<zeltak> for a good and still in development podcatcher
<zeltak> but ill also try adept
<RandyCalifornia> indeed, it does, but I want to be able to save emoticons and send them later on
<szrhawaii> the good thing about it is if you dont like it just uninstall and try the next one
<szrhawaii> are you running kopete right now
<RandyCalifornia> yep
<szrhawaii> thats wierd that yours doesnt save
<szrhawaii> do you have it saved in a file for later
<szrhawaii> try going to the root and seeing if its saved there
<RandyCalifornia> no. When I right click the emoticon,
<RandyCalifornia> it only copies the name of the emoticon
<apparle> dwidmann: so finally what to do about video playback
<RandyCalifornia> use Xine :)
<RandyCalifornia> or Mplayer
<szrhawaii> VLC works good
<RandyCalifornia> oh yeah, VLC is good!
<szrhawaii> it works in windows and here
<cameri> szrhawaii: do you know how to configure KDE4.1 to allow KBFX to take place as the Launcher?
<RandyCalifornia> the new one is even better
<ptl> kaffeine, dragonplayer
<szrhawaii> i just do my launchers manually
<dwidmann> apparle: if your card/driver can't handle XV, and you can't use opengl while compositiing ... then your options are pretty limited.
<ptl> kmplayer
<szrhawaii> i dont use kbfx
<cameri> ok
<szrhawaii> i think it sucks
<RandyCalifornia> realplayer?
<dwidmann> apparle: regardless of the application that's playing them.
<szrhawaii> kaffeine is good too
<bdgraue> realplayer is badware!
<RandyCalifornia> how so?
<szrhawaii> cameri if you save the png file of the pic you want and make it the right size you can make your own
<dwidmann> realplayer on linux is helixplayer with some stuff tacked on to the top ...
<RandyCalifornia> I've been using it since I was 14 years old
<szrhawaii> instead of using kbfx
<szrhawaii> what are you using kbfx for anyways cameri
<dwidmann> apparle: for curiosities sake, which card is it, exactly?
<cameri> i want to try it out
<szrhawaii> didnt he say ati
<cameri> i cant use it though
<cameri> it doesnt appear as a widget
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: that's the manufacturer of the chipset, not the manufacturer, make, or model of the card.
<szrhawaii> ohh you want the whole low down on that
<szrhawaii> what are you trying to change cameri
<szrhawaii> maybe theres a better program to use
<cameri> maybe.. who knows
<cameri> i just wanted to see how it looked
<szrhawaii> i like superkaramba for widgets
<cameri> superkaramba?
<szrhawaii> it works decent
<cameri> where can i get that :D
<RandyCalifornia> what's superkaramba?
<szrhawaii> yeah hit up your adept manager
<cameri> done
<szrhawaii> its a widget program that runs widgets on your desktop
<cameri> found it
 * cameri installs superkaramba
<RandyCalifornia> like google desktop?
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: I'm pretty sure plasma + plasmoids intends to completely replace superkaramba
<cameri> done
<szrhawaii> yeah it does but superkaramba is basic for easy stuff
<szrhawaii> plasma and plasmoids work good too
<RandyCalifornia> is there any program that looks like google desktop?
<cameri> i got it installed, now what :D?
<RandyCalifornia> or the thing on windows vista?
<cameri> i didnt see any new widgets, do i have to reboot?
<szrhawaii> open it and go to install new stuff
<cameri> ok
<szrhawaii> no you can browse for widgets on it
<RandyCalifornia> ?
<cameri> which do u recommend
<szrhawaii> i would do both
<szrhawaii> you get more if you go to the website
<szrhawaii> www.kde-look.org
<cameri> okay
<cameri> well thans man
<cameri> g2
<cameri> g2g
<szrhawaii> then look on the left for superkaramba
<cameri> got work today >.<
<RandyCalifornia> do I need to install something else in order to run superkaramba?
<szrhawaii> one more thing
<cameri> aha?
<szrhawaii> when you download the file make sure you right click the theme file and preess run with superkaramba
<szrhawaii> then your good
<cameri> ok
<szrhawaii> its easy
<cameri> thx, bye!
<szrhawaii> no problem
<szrhawaii> no you dont randy
<szrhawaii> it runs just on that program
<RandyCalifornia> :D
<szrhawaii> hey dwidmann do you know a good firewall setup for my browser that you would recommend
<apparle> dwidmann: sorry,I was away. I have on board ATI radeon xpress
<apparle> On the card I use overlay-type as XV
<szrhawaii> i think hes sleeping
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: linux has got a firewall built in .. you've just gotta configure it. Firestarter seems to be the popular choice for a GUI way of doing it.
<szrhawaii> just wanted to see if you had a recommendation ill check that out
<dwidmann> apparle: definitely post on ubuntuforums.org about it and see if you can find anything out ... it could be something to do with the way you have X configure also (contents of the xorg.conf)
<RandyCalifornia> I installed superkaramba
<szrhawaii> hey dwidmann is firestater set up kind of like a tor program
<RandyCalifornia> but nothing happens to my desktop
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: nah, tor is something else entirely
<szrhawaii> nothing is gonna happen you have to download the packages to run with it
<szrhawaii> is there something like that on here
<szrhawaii> dwidmann
<apparle> !restrictedformats
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: something like tor? sure, there's tor :P
<szrhawaii> haha
<szrhawaii> theres one in the adept right
<RandyCalifornia> I already install a package
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: sudo apt-get install tor if you want to ... for the rest of the setup of it you'll have to find yourself some instructions to follow online
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: probably not for the faint of heart
<courtjesterg> did you know the new version of windows is probally going to use qt
<dwidmann> courtjesterg: use it for?
<courtjesterg> it system
<dwidmann> That sounds highly unlikely
<szrhawaii> randy do you have it open it says ad to desktop or uninstall on the program window
<RandyCalifornia> I got it :D thanks
<RandyCalifornia> looks awesome good!
<szrhawaii> dwidmann would you recommend tor
<szrhawaii> no prob randy its easy to use huh
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: well, if you need want the anonymity, go right ahead, if you don't mind the network speed hit
<szrhawaii> so it slows you down a bit
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: well, it "onion routes" you through other computers ... the more it has to pass through the slower it gets, also, your speed will only be as fast as the slowest link in the chain.
<szrhawaii> sounds like a hassle
<ady> hi anybody can help me ? I don't know how to mount permanently my second HDD without formatting it ?
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: well, after the initial setup it will be transparent to you ... but that's how it works
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<makdaknife> ady: what's the problem?
<makdaknife> hi ActionParsnip1
<ady> I don't know the command to do that, Im a newbie with kubuntu
<apparle> Why partition of my harddisk are not mounted automatically
<ady> Do you know how could I do that ?
<courtjesterg> does anyone else have these programs installed and do i really needs them i might of downloaded them
<makdaknife> ady: the easiest way to set up a disk to mount at boot... if you're new... is to use the tools provided in the KDE System Settings
<makdaknife> ady: go to your System Settings and click on the Advanced tab...
<courtjesterg> settings software settings
<dwidmann> apparle: if they're not in the /etc/fstab, they won't be mounted automatically
<makdaknife> ady: then go to Disk and Filesystems
<RandyCalifornia> well, gtg
<RandyCalifornia> see ya late
<courtjesterg> synaptic package manager
<ady> ok
<makdaknife> ady: you will need to change to Administrator mode (enter you password)
<courtjesterg> in system
<ady> ok
<szrhawaii> or adept if hes using kde 3
<makdaknife> ady: then you should see your disk listed there, and you can set a mount point and fstype etc etc
<ActionParsnip1> apparle: add an entry for it to /etc/fstab and it will be
<ady> Ok, Im trying this
<makdaknife> ady: see how you go and if you get stuck give us a shout
<ady> this process won't format my HDD, is it ?
<brett_> hey all, i'm having a helluva time getting kde working right after upgrading to 8.10 today (previously on 3.5, now obvsly on 4.1). nvidia driver in particularly is causing me grief. does anyone have experience in this area?
<apparle> ActionParsnip1: how to add entries
<ActionParsnip1> !fstab | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ActionParsnip1> apparle: or man fstab
<makdaknife> ady: no... this will only add a mount point... you will need to know what filesystem is being used by your second disk
<szrhawaii> wireless problem
<ActionParsnip1> szrhawaii: can you be more specific
<ady> Where could I mount my second disk ? where I want ?
<ady> is there a default destination ?
<szrhawaii> if i rebooted a system and the wireless toggle al of a sudden wont turn the wireless on anymore and it was working right before tha what woul i need to do
<makdaknife> ady: for your reference, working in this tool will add an entry to the fstab (/etc/fstab) - you may want to look at the links that ubottu has just given to apparle
<makdaknife> ady: sure... you can mount wherever you like
<ady> ok
<makdaknife> ady: if its only you that is going to use the disk... create a directory in your home folder and mount to that
<makdaknife> ady: otherwise, consider creating a directory in / or in /mnt
<ActionParsnip1> !mount | ady
<ubottu> ady: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ActionParsnip1> szrhawaii: check dmesg to see whats happening with the driver
<ady> ok, mmm I've tried to mount it on / but kubuntu inform me that there is already a disk on this destination, can I continue or this will be a problem after ?
<szrhawaii> how do i get there
<makdaknife> ady: not on /
<ady> ok
<makdaknife> ady: / will be used by your currently running linux
<makdaknife> ady: generally you will mount on an empty directory
<szrhawaii> ActionParsnip1>how do i get there is that through command rompt
<szrhawaii> prompt
<makdaknife> ady: so convention has it that you create a new directory in /mnt and mount there... but you can mount onto any empty directory on your filesystem
<ActionParsnip1> szrhawaii: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<makdaknife> ady: you can even mount on a directory that isn't empty... but then the things in that directory would not be available to you while something else was mounted on that directory
<ActionParsnip1> makdaknife: ooh didnt know that (mental note)
<ActionParsnip1> ady: and dont mount anywhere in /proc ;)
<makdaknife> ActionParsnip1: :-)
<ady> ok, I will not ;)
<szrhawaii> ok what if it says error dbus network driver not detected
<ady> hum Im trying to mount it but it doesnt work... what should I select on Type field ?
<apparle> How to make the system use OSS drivers
<makdaknife> ady: type will be the filesystem type... so it depends on how you have formatted the drive
<ActionParsnip1> !sound | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<makdaknife> ady: if it was formatted under linux... this might be ext3 or ext2 or reiserfs (or a variety of other options)
<ady> this is my old windows files from windows XP
<makdaknife> ady: ext3 is the most commonly used linux fs
<makdaknife> ady: ah... okay... was it formatted using ntfs?
<ady> I think yes
<lodi> interesting problem on eee pc
<lodi> kubuntu 7.10
<lodi> yesterday all went smoothly
<makdaknife> ady: then set it to ntfs
<lodi> this morning booting went smoothley
<lodi> but as I tried to login
<lodi> login to kde
<ady> when I click to OK, nothing happens
<lodi> the xserver restarted itself
<lodi> I then installed xfce
<makdaknife> ady: is the disk enabled?
<lodi> abd when I try to login same happens
<ActionParsnip1> lodi: check logs in root console / livecd
<ady> no, there's still nothing in this field. Neither enable nor disable
<makdaknife> ady: okay let's step through this...
<makdaknife> ady: in Disk and Filesystems, you can see the second disk right?
<makdaknife> ady: you click on it and then click new...
<ady> Yes, with one partition : sdb1
<makdaknife> okay so you click on the partition and click modify
<ady> wait
<ady>  think there is something wrong here
<makdaknife> ady: okay... what's the problem?
<ady> Actually, I can't click on the modify button, this with the others (first HDD and CD readers)
<ady> I have to open the right click menu to modify it
<makdaknife> ady: hmmm okay... may be a bug... unfortunately I can't test here as I don't have a spare disk handy
<ady> Okay
<makdaknife> ady: so in modify... you have a bunch of options
<ady> yes
<lodi> livecd?
<makdaknife> ady: make sure type is set to under Type... NTFS - NT Filesystem
<ady> thats ok
<apparle> Is there any way I can use Kwin with compositing disabled in xorg.conf
<lodi> It is installed on the hard disk
<makdaknife> in mount point, browse to an empty directory on your filesystem... e.g. /mnt/disk2 or /home/ady/myotherdisk
<lodi> but will try
<ady> done
<makdaknife> ady: under By Device... By ID etc... you might want to try By Device... and make sure it says /dev/sdb1
<ady> yes ok
<makdaknife> ady: okay... you can change the other options... like Enable at Startup etc...
<chris_rc1> hi
<lodi> ActionParsnip1 what logs should I check
<makdaknife> ady: you can leave it as only Root to enable or disable...
<makdaknife> ady: then click OK
<ActionParsnip1> lodi: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-gnome-system-log-viewer/
<ady> nothing happens
<chris_rc1> i have setup kontact to work with google calendar. however, ever since kde 4.1 i cannot get the resource view on the left though it is checked in the side panel list. any clues why?
<ady> I think I have to fill the Label field
<makdaknife> ady: not if your device is by name
<makdaknife> ady: sorry earlier I wasn't clear... you can choose Device... by name, by UUID or by Label
<makdaknife> choose Device by name, and set this to /dev/sdb1
<courtjesterg> No serrious do i need this application in system its a package manager called synaptic package manager or is it just like adept and i installed not knowing?
<makdaknife> ady: does that make sense?
<ady> Yes, but there is two ticks
<ady> on by name, and by label
<courtjesterg> ticks?
<makdaknife> ady: that's pretty strange... they shouldn't be ticks... radio button options... and if you choose by name, it should disable by label
<courtjesterg> is anybody actually reading this or am i on like some kinda mutte or something?
<makdaknife> ady: if there are ticks, try and uncheck by label... this is sounding very strange
<makdaknife> courtjesterg: I see you
<lodi> ActionParsnip1 kdm.log gives one error intel(0): I830 Vblank Pipe Setup Failed 0
<lodi> it is repeated 3 times
<makdaknife> courtjesterg: what package? synaptic is just another package manager gui... adept is fine
<dwidmann> I wonder if I do "kill -s stop `pidof wget` today, and then do kill -s cont `pidof wget` tomorrow, if it will resume
<courtjesterg> so i can remove it
<ady> Im sorry, my english vocabulary isn't very good, maybe "tick" is not the good word, but, there is two points : one before the "by name" and one before the "by label"
<makdaknife> courtjesterg: yeah no problem
<courtjesterg> i mean it shows lots of stuff adept don't it looks like
<makdaknife> ady: that's really strange...what happens if you try to choose by UUID?
<ady> two points : by UUID and by label
<makdaknife> courtjesterg: I used to prefer it to adept... but really there is not that much difference
<courtjesterg> i am messing with it noticed it has the amarok update in it while adept don't?!!
<makdaknife> ady: try select just label?
<ady> but if I click two times on "by label", there's only by label
<chris_rc1> the sidebar settings in kontact have no effect at all. does anybody know why that could be?
<ady> Yes I can do that
<courtjesterg> i even found that mscompress while i couldn't in adept
<ady> What should I enter in by label field ?
<makdaknife> ady: hmmm sounds very odd... give me a second
<courtjesterg> its alredy installed
<ActionParsnip1> lodi: then go forth and resarch wat that means
<lodi> lol
<lodi> ok
<lodi> could be caused by the fact that freespace is running out?
<lodi> or possibly a hardware failure?
<makdaknife> ady: okay this is a bug in kde for ntfs filesystems https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/150400
<makdaknife> ady:  give me a minute... I'll see if you can get around it
<ActionParsnip1> lodi: possibly
<makdaknife> courtjesterg: yeah... the gui package managers are odd that way... I just like good old apt-get or aptitude off the command line
<ActionParsnip1> lodi: maybe its space, you could remove old install debs with sudo apt-get clean
<ady> ok, I closed all windows and I retried it
<ady> Now, there's only one point
<lodi> tx
<makdaknife> ady: is the point in By Label or By Name?
<ady> by name
<makdaknife> ady: excellent... make sure that is /dev/sdb1
<makdaknife> then try click ok
<Trustn01> i need help with setting up phpmyadmin and dialupadmin can some one help me please
<makdaknife> ady: was just trying to find an easy way to find out your disk label... I don't know offhand
<makdaknife> ady: so did that work?
<ady> No
<ady> actually
<ady> I believe that the problem is before
<ady> mmm
<Spanker> can somebody please help me with xorg kubuntu?
<ady> You know in the windows that you have after clicking Disk and Filesystems
<courtjesterg> ok what abou this app system hardware drivers its called looks useless and does nothing everytime i open it up
<ady> You have all HDD, cd reader... etc...
<chris_rc1> could anybody pls tell me whether the sidebars in kontact work for them so i can exclude a bug?
<ActionParsnip1> Spanker: wassup
<makdaknife> ady: yes
<ady> and each row, exept system row, have a status (which is enable or disable).
<makdaknife> ady: yes
<ady> but my second hdd row hasn't status
<Spanker> i've just installed kubuntu 8.10 on a hp compaq 6715s
<ady> nothing can tell me if it is enable or not
<ady> I believe that is the problem ^^
<Spanker> then i tried to install fglrx
<courtjesterg> spanker welcome to a different world
<Spanker> :)
<makdaknife> ady: hmmm I'm not sure what else to do... the alternative is to dive under the hood
<makdaknife> ady: close all of these windows and open up konsole
<ady> I don't know how to use konsole ;)
<makdaknife> ady: no problem... its time to learn something... this is where linux really really shines
<ady> Do you know how to proceed ?
<makdaknife> ady: okay in konsole... type: sudo -s
<courtjesterg> nevermind it found something my graphics card it wasnts me to activate but could of swear i did with envy
<makdaknife> ady: enter your password
<ady> ok
<courtjesterg> restarting
<courtjesterg> pray
<makdaknife> ady: you are now root... this is the most powerful user you can be... making mistakes here can be dangerous
<makdaknife> ady: okay... fortunately we are not going to do anything too serious
<ady> Ok, this this command, Im the super administrator ?
<makdaknife> ady: yes
<ady> with* this command
<ady> ok
<makdaknife> ady: give me a second while I find an easier editor to work with than explaining vi to you on irc
<makdaknife> ady: okay we will use nano
<makdaknife> ady: so type: nano /etc/fstab
<ady> ok
<makdaknife> ady:  this should open the fstab... which defines how partitions are mounted in your fs
<ActionParsnip1> makdaknife: you'll need sudo for that
<makdaknife> ady: the kde tool that we were looking at works with this file
<makdaknife> ActionParsnip1: follow the conversation... he's already sudo
<ady> ok, but ther isn't my second HDD
<makdaknife> ady: now in this file... you will see that there are lines starting with # these are comments
<ady> yes
<ady> informations lines
<makdaknife> ady: some start with UUID= these are disks detected by udev (I think... someone can correct me if I'm wrong)
<makdaknife> ady: at the bottom of the file... add a line like this: /dev/sdb /windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<ActionParsnip1> makdaknife: I assume nothing, just making sure :)
<makdaknife> ady: /windows would be the mount point... e.g. wherever you want to mount your disk
<makdaknife> ady: probably this might be replaced with something like /home/ady/myotherdisk or /mnt/windowsdisk
<makdaknife> ady: of course, this directory must already exist
<makdaknife> ady: I lifted that line from http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindowsfstab
<ady> ok
<makdaknife> ady: I don't use any windows disks, so I'm just hoping that the ntfs-3g driver is still the one in use... we will find out soon enough
<makdaknife> ady: one point is that the bit that says locale=en_US.UTF-8 is just a locale... technically, it might be different for where you are... but we can find that out later too if we need to
<ady> hope it'll work ;)
<makdaknife> ady: okay... next thing... you need to write out... so I think that's Ctrl-o and then Ctrl-x to exit
<makdaknife> ady: that should put you back on the command line
<makdaknife> ady: now, time to test that fstab entry...
<DreamC4ster> anyone can give me the command of installing firefox in kubuntu ?
<makdaknife> ady: type: mount /mnt/mydisk (or whatever mount point you defined in the fstab)
<DreamC4ster> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<makdaknife> DreamC4ster: either use adept to install it or use `aptitude install firefox` on the command line
<makdaknife> ady: you still with me?
<ady> yes
<ady> I'm tryin to save
<Trustn01> what is the diff between phpmyadmin and mysql
<makdaknife> ady: ah... okay... tell me if I'm moving too swiftly
<ady> Ok, i'm right ^^
<makdaknife> ady: great....
<ady> I'm tryin fstab
<ady> ok
<makdaknife> ady: any luck there?
<makdaknife> ady: no complaints?
<ady> just a little mistake
<makdaknife> ady: if you type mount... you will see if it is mounted
<makdaknife> ady: so just: mount <enter>
<ady>  /dev/sdb /windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0 in this line, I have to write /dev/sdb0
<ady> I believe
<ady> sdb1
<makdaknife> ady: whoops... my bad... yes... or I think earlier you said it was sdb1
<makdaknife> ady: sorry... so open it up again and edit it... save and then try mount again
 * makdaknife holds thumbs that ady's disk mounts....
 * makdaknife needs to get back to work soon
<ady> it say to me :
<ady> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Invalid argument
<ady> The device '/dev/sdb1' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<ady> Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a
<ady> partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
<makdaknife> ady: :-( hmmm it could be that it isn't formatted in ntfs
<makdaknife> ady: in which case you could edit the fstab entry and replace ntfs with vfat... so that the line looks a bit like this
<makdaknife> ady: /dev/sdb1 /mnt/mydisk vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0
<makdaknife> ady: sorry that's lifted from the same site... I'm not sure if there are better mount options offhand... but we're just trying to determine if we can mount this disk
<zer0o> hi guys im about to install the ibex kubuntu version, what about the libraries that i installed in the previous version? since im formatting which ones are the ones to re-install for sure?
<makdaknife> ady: you with me?
<ady> Actually, there is another issue
<ady> mount: selon mtab /dev/sdb1 est monté sur /media/disk
<ady> according to mtab /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /media/disk
<courtjesterg> ok so after i did that hardware driver of which the nvida 96 drivers is still in there and i did the restart i decided to try and install the 173 passed and the 177 it passed also the 96 is still int he hardwaredriver but not active now with server x it shows driver 96 any input on anything or am i good wow now when i hole a window it tuns itrasparent
<makdaknife> ady: ah... okay... that's going to cause some problems... make sure that you have unmounted it...
<makdaknife> ady: you can try umount /media/disk
<makdaknife> ady: if that fails... it is probably because something in KDE has a file on that disk open... or konqueror may be browsing the disk
<ady> ok
<ady> umount worked
<makdaknife> ady: okay... now try mount it
<ady> but bad fs type
<makdaknife> ady: :-(
<ady> should i try with ntfc ?
<ady> ntfs*
<makdaknife> ady: I just realised that we missed out on an opportunity to see what it had originally been mounted with...
<makdaknife> ady: you could try
<makdaknife> ady: if that doesn't work... open konqueror and go to storage media... remount the disk... then in konsole... type mount <enter>
<makdaknife> ady: that should give us the details that we need to mount this disk properly
<BluAngel> salve a tutti
<BluAngel> volevo chiedere se qualcuno sa come posso inserire caratteri ascii come in windows
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ady> NTFS signature is missing...
<makdaknife> ady: you are doing well btw... its great to help someone who is willing to work on the command line and who is willing to experiment a bit
<BluAngel> thanks
<makdaknife> ady: okay... try what I said earlier... use konqueror to remount your disk...
<makdaknife> and then lets get the mount information in konsole
<makdaknife> ady: we probably should have started with this... I just didn't realise that you had already mounted the disk ;-)
<ady> It doesn't want to be remounted
<makdaknife> hmmm... okay... in konsole... just type mount... and let's make sure that its not already in use
<makdaknife> ady: is /dev/sdb1 listed at all... or anything else that looks like it might be that disk?
<Trustn01> Who can help a newbie with phpmyadmin
<flynn_> hallo.
<gekkoo> anybody using mercurial here?
<Brett_> ikonia: i figured the problem... well partially, but good enough... for some reason whenever i started gdm, it took about 30 seconds for ANYTHING to happen (even though "startx" brings up kde with seconds). I found a setting "GdmXserverTimeout" in gdm.conf, increased it to 45 seconds, and whammo it works
<sorush20> the kipi image extensions are not working with gwenview, I'm running gwenview  Version 2.1.3 Using KDE 4.1.3 (KDE 4.1.3)
<p_masho> anyone here who can help we upgrade to 4.1.3? I've followed the instructions from here (http://news.softpedia.com/news/Available-Now-KDE-4-1-3-97342.shtml) ie unsupported UPdated and "intrepid main" as a new repos.
<p_masho> However I still dont get to see a 4.1.3 option. ;-(
<jussi01> p_masho: did you have updates?
<p_masho> no..
<jussi01> p_masho: ok, lets walk through this.
<p_masho> is this correct .. .http://rafb.net/p/n24Vlq55.html
 * p_masho brb.. someone at door 
<jussi01> p_masho: you are on hardy, dont hink its available on there yet...
<jussi01> p_masho: hrm, actually it seems it is
<jussi01> p_masho: you need to remove the last line,
<jussi01> p_masho: then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<jussi01> hi ActionParsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> quiet today huh
<jussi01> yep
 * ActionParsnip1 listens to the wind blow
<jarek> hello
<p_masho> jussi01: remove the intrepid line ?
<jussi01> p_masho: yes
<jarek> i have problem with kubuntu 8.04
<jarek> with ntfs
<jussi01> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip1> jarek: whats the problem
 * ActionParsnip1 bets he cant write as a user
<windfield> hello everyone i have problem installing kubuntu 8.04
<ActionParsnip1> windfield: ask away
<jarek> i use ntfs-config to automount ntfs
<windfield> do you know how to fix grub error 25?
<p_masho> Ok dont that.. but it only gives me option to update kb3 ! http://rafb.net/p/VqS5xJ20.html
<jarek> ntfs-config add line to fstab
<ActionParsnip1> windfield: what does it mean?
<jarek> but when i try to get partition ntfs i have u dont have permision
<ActionParsnip1> jarek: add some mount options
<jarek> windfield: no
<windfield> after i installed kubuntu, when comp boots error message will appear
<ActionParsnip1> jarek: i dont know about ntfs-config
<ActionParsnip1> windfield: what does error 25 mean?
<Dr_willis> I did not think ngts-config ADDED lines to fstab.. i thought ive only seen it alter - existing/entries
<windfield> its a grub error i think
<windfield> it can't dual boot xp & kubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> windfield: yep, but what does it mean
<jarek> ActionParsnip1: the problem occured when i dl linux-restricted modules for kernel 2.6.24-21
<p_masho> jussi01: any ideas ?
<ActionParsnip1> jarek: can we see your /etc/fstab please
<Dr_willis> example fstab entry for ntfs-3g ===>    UUID=27FDD6F1659D94FB /media/vista ntfs-3g defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
<jarek> ActionParsnip1: /dev/sda1 /media/Xp ntfs-3g defaults,locale=pl_PL.UTF-8 0 0
<jussi01> p_masho: please open konqueror, and go to help, about and check the version
<jarek> its add by ntfs-config
<p_masho> 4.1.2
<windfield> Grub error 25 : Disk read error
<windfield> This error is returned if there is a disk read error when trying to
<windfield> probe or read data from a particular disk.
<jussi01> p_masho: ok, im not certain of whats wrong, although as you have used automatix it could be anything...
<ActionParsnip1> jarek: try: /dev/sda1 /media/Xp ntfs-3g noauto,users,exec,rw,umask=000 0 0
<ActionParsnip1> jarek: add your locale=pl_PL.UTF-8 to the end of that but before 0 0
<p_masho> jussi01: automatix?
<ActionParsnip1> jarek: so that would be: /dev/sda1 /media/Xp ntfs-3g noauto,users,exec,rw,umask=000 0 0, locale=pl_PL.UTF-8
<ActionParsnip1> piss
<jarek> ActionParsnip1: i will try ty
<ActionParsnip1> jarek: /dev/sda1 /media/Xp ntfs-3g noauto,users,exec,rw,umask=000,locale=pl_PL.UTF-8 0 0
<ActionParsnip1> yay
<jussi01> p_masho: you showed me a your sources list, which had been modified by a program called automatix...
<p_masho> nuked that a long time ago (think I used to try and get nvidia to work)
<jussi01> !automatix | p_masho
<ubottu> p_masho: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<jussi01> anyway, not sure whats going on, sorrty
<jarek> ActionParsnip1: Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE
<jarek> library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated
<jarek> FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at
<ActionParsnip1> jarek: how di dyou get that?
 * ActionParsnip1 hates ntfs
<jarek> ActionParsnip1: when i add this line from u
<jarek> ActionParsnip1: i hate it too
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_willis: can you suggest dude
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_willis: /dev/sda1 /media/Xp ntfs-3g noauto,users,exec,rw,umask=000,locale=pl_PL.UTF-8 0 0
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_willis: gives:
<ActionParsnip1> hmm
<Dr_willis> I dont think one needs all those options..
<Dr_willis> and i do think the umask is wrong
<ActionParsnip1> jarek: once you have edited the fstab run: sudo mount -a
<Dr_willis> the entry i pasted was rather simple. :)
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_willis: just gives full access to all users
<ActionParsnip1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198614
<ActionParsnip1> thats were I got it
<jarek> ActionParsnip1: same error
<ActionParsnip1> jarek: id let Dr_willis guide you
<jarek> ActionParsnip1: ok thx for help
<Dr_willis> the nfts-3g web page is worth reading. It has examples of such entries I recall.. also most of the info at the ntfs driver for linux page has good info as well.
<jarek> Dr_willis: yesterday read/write to ntfs works fine
<Dr_willis> jarek,  ntfs, or ntfs-3g ?
<jarek> Dr_willis: ntfs-3g and ntfs-config
<jarek> Dr_willis: today i dl uppdate for kernel
<jarek> Dr_willis: restricted modules or sth like that
<jarek> Dr_willis: i have kernel 2.6.24-21
<Dr_willis> try mounting the location manuall. and see if any error messages show up
<Dr_willis> what is it 'not' doing? not mounting at all? mounting read only?
<jarek> read only have same error
<jarek> no access
<Dr_willis> what error is it saying? just the file manager saying it cant write to it?
<jarek> i run ntfs-config
<jarek> its add me line to etc/fstab
<jarek> when i go to disk error occured no acces
<jarek> i add this and same error ntfs-3g force 0 0
<Dr_willis> dont use force
<aenima1891> ciao a tutti
<Dr_willis> use as simple a fstab antry as you can.. and see if you can get it working at all.. then start tweaking the options
<aenima1891> after many years of gnome, now 'm trying kubuntu with kde4
<Dr_willis> ie: --->   /dev/sda1  /media/vista ntfs-3g defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
<aenima1891> I like it
<aenima1891> but i've a problem
<Dr_willis> I forget where that gid came from.. :)
<aenima1891> i can't configure wireless
<aenima1891> does anybody know a good wireless manager for kde4?
<Dr_willis> also as a test i just tried a --->    sudo ntfs-3g  /dev/sdb1 sdb1   and it mounted sdb1 as r/w for me.
<jarek> same error
<Dr_willis> aenima1891,  you got the wireless card working right first? proper drivers installed?
<Dr_willis> jarek,  you are unmounting this thing befor you try the other mount commands?
<aenima1891> i'll print my iwconfig output
<aenima1891> wait a second
<Dr_willis> its possible you got it mounted several times
<Dr_willis> !pastebin | aenima1891
<ubottu> aenima1891: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jarek> Dr_willis:  it's don't mount
<Dr_willis>  jarek  try the simplest way -->    sudo ntfs-3g  /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1   (change sdb1 to be what youir filesstem is)
<aenima1891> ok
<aenima1891> look http://paste.ubuntu.com/70468/plain/
<aenima1891> i think that my drivers are ok
<Dr_willis> aenima1891,  yep.. looks good.. but i dont do much wireless.. I had to install the fwcutter for mine bedor they worked.
<aenima1891> but i'd like to use a good wireless manager
<jarek> Dr_willis: Dr_willis $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<jarek> Failed to mount '/dev/sda6': Operation not supported
<jarek> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<Dr_willis> jarek,  the ntfs filesystem was not flagged as properlly unmounted from windows when windows exited.. thus its being 'safe' and not letting you mount it.. the BEST cource of action wouldbe to boot to windows.. let windows rescan/check the drive.. and then reboot back to linux  and try to access it then.
<Dr_willis> assuming you havent confused things too much by your tweaking. :)
<jarek> Dr_willis: ok i will try thx for help
<ActionParsnip1> aenima1891: sudo iwlist scan
<ActionParsnip1> aenima1891: do APs show up?
<aenima1891> http://paste.ubuntu.com/70472/plain/
<aenima1891> for you <ActionParsnip1>
<RenzoreK> Can someone help me with serious performance issues with Ibex? KDE 4.1 is extremely slow in moving widgets around and even loading the screen saver. I am using the 3D binary driver from nVidia on an 8600GT board/chipset. Even compiz is a bit sluggish I have no clue where to start, searches on google show others have the same problem but I am unable to find a solution with them. Anyone know where to turn to? (Besides Windows, ack!)
<Dr_willis> kde4 is not as optmized as it could be.. :( sadly
<ActionParsnip1> aenima1891: sudo ifup wlan0
<RurouniJones> !kde4 | RenzoreK
<ubottu> RenzoreK: KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<RurouniJones> You might get a better answer in there
<RenzoreK> Thank you RurouniJones I will try there also
<ActionParsnip1> RenzoreK: do games run ok in linux?
 * Dr_willis has been playing FreeCol all week. :)
<aenima1891> "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0". how is it possible?
<RenzoreK> ActionParsnip1: I usually don't run games, but when I was using Hardy, then ran fine. (actually better than compiz and all other effects) :(
<ActionParsnip1> RenzoreK: sudo apt-get install fretsonfire
<RenzoreK> RurouniJones: The server redirects me back to this channel when I join #kubuntu-kde4 :\
<RurouniJones> Really?
<ActionParsnip1> aenima1891: what wifi card do you have according to lspci
<RurouniJones> Ah, I suppose because ibex is kde4
<RenzoreK> RurouniJones: : [08:18] [470] #kubuntu-kde4 #kubuntu Forwarding to another channel
<RurouniJones> Oh well
<emma> Anyone here have any thoughts about swiftfox ?
<emma> http://getswiftfox.com/deb.htm
<emma> does that look like something safe or a good idea?
<ActionParsnip1> emma: yeah its decent, i prefer opera
<emma> it might be a way to get firefox without using the ubuntu package that installs all the GNOME libs
<RenzoreK> ActionParsnip1: This is that GH clone, do I need this to test my card to see if its nvidia or kde4??
<ActionParsnip1> RenzoreK: its jus a full 3d game to test your card
<ActionParsnip1> youo can also install any other 3d game
<ActionParsnip1> just to tes
<ActionParsnip1> t
<aenima1891> http://paste.ubuntu.com/70477/plain/ this is lpci output
<RenzoreK> ActionParsnip1: Ok its installing at the moment, Ill test the card. I used to run Unreal 2004 and it worked great
<ActionParsnip1> aenima1891: those are buggy in hardy, the Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<ActionParsnip1> RenzoreK: runs natively too with loki installer
<aenima1891> i'm not using hardy, but kubuntu intrepid
<RenzoreK> If this is a KDE4 issue I might move to Gnome
<RenzoreK> Though personally Ive always liked KDE
<Fargh> hey, whats the app name in KDE4 to manage the filesystem ?
<ActionParsnip1> RenzoreK: tr fluxbox with kde
<RenzoreK> but the desktop is simply unusable for even web browsing
<ActionParsnip1> RenzoreK: it might just be kwin
<aenima1891> <ActionParsnip1>: i didn't have this problem with gnome
<ActionParsnip1> RenzoreK: I love kde, hate kwin
<ActionParsnip1> aenima1891: was it intrepid?
<Fargh> anyone ?
<ActionParsnip1> Fargh: sup?
<Fargh> hi
<Fargh> whats the app name in KDE4 to manage the filesystem ?
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | Fargh
<ubottu> Fargh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip1> Fargh: dolphin
<aenima1891> kubunyu intrepid ibex
<RenzoreK> ActionParsnip1: Im using Compiz as the compositing wm if that makes any diff\
<ActionParsnip1> Fargh: but you can install konqueror if you prefer
<Fargh> thats a filemanager, doesnt allow you tonfigure USB drives
<emma> is kubuntu capable of using wifi if it is WPA2 encrypted?
<ActionParsnip1> RenzoreK: hmm, ten no kwin for you
<ActionParsnip1> Fargh: /etc/fstab can automount stuff for you
<ActionParsnip1> Fargh: depends how you mean by "configure usb devices"
<Fargh> how do i get the correct /dev/sdc0 to use in fstab ?
<ActionParsnip1> Fargh: sudo fdisk -l
<Fargh> k, thx.
<ActionParsnip1> np
<RenzoreK> Need to log out everyone, KDE4 now borked itself and displays only on 1/4 of my monitor the rest is black
 * RenzoreK sighs
<Dr_willis> Hmm fdisk -l dosent show optical drives I thought,.
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_willis: i guessed taht was an example
<Dr_willis> :)
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_willis: plus he was on about usb stuffs
<Cody> ＃ubuntu-cn
<Gonen> Hey people.
<Gonen> I am new to linux ,
<Gonen> I got kubuntu version 8.04 and I am using kde 3.5
<Gonen> yesterday I changed the resolution to 1024x786.
<Gonen> everything was OK , and than I rebooted my computer,
<Gonen> than , after the I logged on , all the task bars of all the windows disappeared.
<Gonen> all the windows dont have taskbars, and its really annoying...
<Gonen> and the font in pidgin here is suddenly very small.
<Gonen> here are some pictures to show you the problem.
<Gonen> http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/3285/35628024sh4.jpg
<Gonen> http://img159.imageshack.us/img159/1291/34931524ff2.jpg
<Gonen> http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/936/96312283ss6.jpg
<Gonen> Anyone know what to do?
<Gonen> Big thanks for the helpers.
<Gonen> Anyone
<gblanda> hello
<Dr_willis> 'task bars of all the windows' ---> you mean the TITLE bars at the top?
<ActionParsnip1> Gonen: you on an nvidia card per chance?
<Gonen> yes
<ActionParsnip1> they are called window decorators
<Gonen> sorry
<Gonen> I meant
<Gonen> title
<Gonen> bars
<ActionParsnip1> Gonen: you need a line in xorg.conf. I'll just get it you
<Dr_willis> You are not trying to use 'compiz' are you?
<Gonen> what is compiz?
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Gonen> and what do I need to do?
<Dr_willis> guess you are not. :) heh
<ActionParsnip1> Gonen: http://pastebin.com/f37bf588
<ActionParsnip1> Gonen: copy line 82 to your screen section in xorg.conf you will need ksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to edit it
<Gonen> Okay , I will try
<Gonen> thank you
<ActionParsnip1> oops not ksudo
<s0undt3ch> ppl, why can't I download/install new Icon packs?
<ActionParsnip1> im all over today
<ActionParsnip1> kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<s0undt3ch> intrepid, kde 4.1.3
<Dr_willis> many iconpacks may be for the older kde3
 * ActionParsnip1 gets a -1 point
<Gibon> Dr_willis: i have run checkdisk from windows and i have many errors in partition
<s0undt3ch> Dr_willis: sure, ain't there a way to filter out <4.1 packs?
<Dr_willis> s0undt3ch,  i imagine it depends on what/where you are looking...
<Dr_willis> Gibon,  thats not a good sign.
<s0undt3ch> Dr_willis: I'm using kde to do that
<Dr_willis> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/KDE4+Crystal+Diamond+Icons?content=92163
<Dr_willis> using kde HOW to do that...
<Gibon> Dr_willis: i know
<s0undt3ch> Dr_willis: and actually there's a KDE4 icon pack which aparently dowloads but never gets added to the available list
<Dr_willis> s0undt3ch,  sounds like a bug to me then.
 * Dr_willis finds lots of bugs/issues with kde4 :(
<s0undt3ch> Dr_willis: System Settings -> Appearance -> Icons -> Get New Themes
<Dr_willis> Not in KDE4 right now.. so i cant check. sorry s0undt3ch  if those are comming from the kde-look.org web site.. that place is known to have miss-done packages
<s0undt3ch> Dr_willis: this is a fress install of intrepid, previously I had upgraded from hardy and it worked(well this part at least)
<Gibon> Dr_willis: chdsk deleted registration from index $0 from file 25
<Dr_Willis64> In KDE 4.1 now. :) where was that theme download thing.
 * ActionParsnip1 is wonderig if Gonen will return....
<Dr_Willis64> well i cant getg any of the icon themes to download at all.. the color schemes did work
<Dr_Willis64> looks like kde4 is crashing on me also...
<Dr_Willis64> Noticeing some really annoying quirks on my Ubuntu+Kubuntu system.. If i set the default file manager to Konqueror in KDE4 it also sets it  to Konqueror under Gnome.. if i change gnomes default to Nautilus, or rox-filer  .. it also sets it in KDE
<Dr_Willis64> So i end up either running Konqueror/Dolphin in gnome.. or Nautilus in KDE.
<Dr_Willis64> also noticed all the gnome-auto starting apps are also auto-starting i KDE4.. still not sure how its doing that either.
<Gibon> Dr_willis:its works
<Dr_Willis64> Great... err.. what works?
<Dr_Willis64> :P
<Gibon> Dr_Willis thx for help
<Gibon> ntfs
<Dr_Willis64> wee
<Gibon> Dr_willis: thx for help
<Dr_Willis64> No problem...
 * Dr_Willis64 sends Gibon  the bill.
<Dr_Willis64> :P
<ActionParsnip1> winner
<Gibon> Dr_willis: :D
<Dr_Willis64> and the answer was 'reboot to windows, scan the drives, reboot back to linux' ?
<Gibon> yes
<mdf> hello
<Gibon> i have errors on ntfs partition
<mdf> anyone else experiencing garbled fonts in non-kde4 apps since 8.10?
<Dr_Willis64> Not noticed that issue mdf  sorry.
<mdf> ok, thanks anyway
<broox> hola munso
<broox> mundo
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<broox> ok
<broox> i need help on kubuntu compiz fusion
<broox> hellp
<broox> hello
<broox> any one there?
<broox> any one there?
<broox> im new in linux
<christ> Morning
<christ> i have a doubt, can somebody help me?
<broox> hey
<broox> any one there?
<genii> broox: You can find help in channel of #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> broox, compiz help in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> oops
<genii> bazhang: :)
<broox> ok ok
<broox> but
<bazhang> broox, easy on the enter key
<broox> i've gotten yet
<christ> here, i have a doubt, i'm using HH and i want to upgrade it to II from an alternate CD
<bazhang> christ, you wish to upgrade?
<broox> bot i think that no release to kubuntu
<christ> yes bazhang
<broox> on compiz
<broox> the compiz packet make errors in my OS
<bazhang> broox, please rephrase and keep it on one line
<broox> ok
<bazhang> christ, so what is the problem
<broox> look
<broox> i had installed the compiz fusion
<christ> bazhang: is that i wish to upgrade to 8.10 but from an alternate CD
<broox> in my kubuntu 8 hardy
<bazhang> christ, you need to download the cd you know
<christ> i already have the ISO bazhang
<broox> what CD?
<bazhang> christ, then burn the iso to cd and upgrade
<christ> but, how can i do it?
<broox> but in the webpage of the compiz
<christ> i mean, after burn it
<broox> says thats not possible
<bazhang> christ, boot from the cd
<broox> the installation on kubuntu
<bazhang> broox, what are you talking about?
<Dr_willis> I thought one ran the upgrade tool and it saw the cd in the drive...
<bazhang> christ, listen to Dr_willis here :)
<christ> Dr_willis: is that possible without burn the CD?
<broox> im talkin about compiz
<bazhang> broox, please state your problem on ONE line.
<broox> i cannot install in kubuntu, my versionis 8.04.1
<Dr_willis> christ,  no idea.. try mounting the iso file and see
<Dr_willis> !upgrade
<ActionParsnip1> broox: what does it say when you try?
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<broox> ok
<bazhang> broox, sure you can
<bazhang> just open up adept and install it broox
<christ> Dr_willis:  but if i do that command, is not going to use the internet?
<mdf> http://img356.imageshack.us/my.php?image=garbledfontsamarokkv4.png   <- this is how my non-kde4 apps show fonts. also, it seems to only happen on nvidia drivers and not nv. any ideas on how to fix this? i still need the nvidia drivers...
<broox> the installation make many errors
<Dr_Willis64> hmmm
<Dr_willis> christ,  no idea.. i rarely bother with upgrades
<ActionParsnip1> broox: what does it say?
<christ> ok, let me try
<Dr_willis> christ,  theres supposed tobe a way it can get the updates from the cd.. if its seen
<Dr_willis> this i hear ONLY works with the alternative installer cd
<broox> it says
<broox> nothing
<christ> Dr_willis: i already have the alternate CD
<ActionParsnip1> broox: run compiz --replace from terminal
<Dr_willis> christ,  then burn it, or mount it.. and check that !upgrade url
<broox> neither
<broox> i had tryed
<broox> do that... but I received a message from command lie
<broox> ne
<broox> line
<broox> it says that not repository to "kubuntu" that is not compatible with KDE
<jb-firefoxx> broox whats your problem?
<Next1> I am running Kubuntu 8.10 on a Fujitsu laptop.  The lower half of the screen blinks about every 8 seconds.  How can I fix this?
<broox> im trying install the compiz
<Next1> Also I am using gdm.
<broox> to my version a kubuntu the compiz fusion makes many errors
<Dr_willis> Im not sure that fighting with Compiz and KDE4 is a good thing :)
<Dr_willis> or was this kde3 you are using?
<Next1> actually it does it from the live cd too
<broox> im using KDE3.5
<broox> must I upgrade to KDE4?
<broox> hey doctor willis?
<Dr_willis> compiz shoul work with kde3.5 but kde3.5 is on its way out..
<Dr_willis> but a lot of people hate kde4.. but kde4 has its own alternative to Compiz....
<Dr_willis> so do what you want. :)
<christ> Dr_willis: if i upgrade to Intrepid am i going to lose KDE 3 ???
<Dr_willis> christ,  Yes.
<christ> what if i dont like kde4? what to do?
<Dr_willis> Then dont upgrade.....
<whiteda> Dr_willis, Do kde 4 apps play well with Gnome?  (ubuntu 8.10)
<jb-firefoxx> no
<jb-firefoxx> i think u can use kde 4
<Dr_willis> kde and gnome apps should play nicely with each other..
<Dr_willis> ive had a few odd quirks onmy gnome+kde system here.
<ActionParsnip1> whiteda: you will need gnome libs for gnome apps to run
<robin0800> christ: Try a live cd first
<christ> robin0800: i've already installed II in VirtualBox
<christ> and looks cool
<ActionParsnip1> whiteda: depends on you stance on bloat
<robin0800> christ: Well do you like it or not
<whiteda> ActionParsnip1, sure - I am going to load ubuntu 8.10  so I will have all that - Im just wondering if I will have problems running kde4 apps there
<christ> i sad, looks cool, but i have not test it 100%
<whiteda> got lots of room on the ubuntu partition
<whiteda> thanks
<ActionParsnip1> whiteda: should e fine
<Dr_willis> kde4is very much still a work in progress
<kni> hi, where is scanning software in Kubuntu Intrepid? I can't find kooka anymore :-\
<Dr_willis> !info kooka
<ubottu> Package kooka does not exist in intrepid
<Dr_willis> egads :)
<robin0800> christ: once you add screen savers and wallpapers its OK
<kni> so what should I use?
<christ> :P ok man, i'll try it
<whiteda> thanks ActionParsnip1 Dr_willis  - I will test the apps one at a time and go forward
<root1> hm..--;
<ilh> hi, new to kde. is there app such as drapes in gnome to randomly change wallpaper
<ActionParsnip1> !find scan
<ActionParsnip1> !scanning
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<genii-around> !info hppa
<ubottu> Package hppa does not exist in intrepid
<genii-around> Hm
<root1> not good Kubuntu --;
<kni> !find OCR
<genii-around> Weird, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/kooka/4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1 shows kooka exists for Intrepid. Theres even a deb there
<genii-around> ( i386 arch )
<kni> I have 64bit system :(
<genii-around> kni: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/amd64/kooka/4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1    shows there is also a 64 bit version
<TweakingDay> hello
<ActionParsnip1> genii-around: smooth :)
<kni> but kooka is _not_ in repo anyway
<kni> can't install via aptitude
<genii-around> Looks like it might be part of larger package called kdegraphics
<natschil> hello
<kni> kdegraphics installs  kcolorchooser{a} kdegraphics kgamma{a} kolourpaint4{a} kruler{a}
<natschil> does anyone know if there is a package to compile the ubuntu kernel sources?
<kni> kooka isn't in kdegraphics
<andylockran> !kooka
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kooka
<andylockran> :(
<Pici> !info skanlite
<ubottu> skanlite (source: skanlite): KDE 4 image scanning application. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2-kde4.1.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1185 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<genii-around> Pici: Thanks
<Pici> genii-around: thank jussi01
<emma> Anyone here have any thoughts on this -- http://getswiftfox.com/deb.htm
<kni> thanks, Pici!
<Dr_willis> Ive never noticed much benifits from swiftfox.. of course theres also  a lot of flame-wars aboutit. :)
<emma> I'm looking for a good way to avoid getting all the GNOME libs by installing firefox
<kni> what is configuration tool for scanner in KDE4 ?
<emma> If you just install firefox from ubuntu repos, you will get a massive amount of GNOME libs
<TweakingDay> new user here. just installed 8.10. after installing nvidia through adept (hardware drivers app didn't work at all) i get a blank screen. recovered using recovery mode's try to fix X. how can i install them?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. firefox just uses the gtk libx i thought..  never noticed.. Im using gnome. :)
<jussi01> emma: just apt-get install --no-install-recommends firefox
<emma> Dr_willis: I see. Yeah it uses gtk libs which is fine, but the Ubuntu packager has set it up so that apt will install all the recommended stuff as well which gives you a TON of GNOME libs
<emma> jussi01: i've done something like that with sudo aptitude -R install firefox so that it does not install the ubufox. But then you get strange errors from libonoboui
<emma> because there is some file that's missing.
<ilh> TweakingDay: No need to enter recovery mode
<TweakingDay> ilh: i'm just learning. see recover X, choose recover X. and it did work...
<TweakingDay> the problem remains though..
<jussi01> emma: Ive used the no instal recommends way, and firefox works fine here
<emma> jussi01: okay I'll try that with an -s option too.
<ilh> TweakingDay: Now you can enter to graphic mode?
<TweakingDay> ilh: yes i'm in usual mode now..
<ilh> TweakingDay: OK
<TweakingDay> but the drivers are still not installed though....
<shiftplusone> Hello, I can't get usb-creator to work with a kubuntu ISO.... anybody who can help?
<kni> sorry, what is the tool for scanner configuration in KDE 4.1?
<emma> jussi01: that looks promissing.
<emma> jussi01: do me a favor and start firefox in a terminal
<emma> jussi01: see if you get this error -- (firefox:8627): Gtk-WARNING **: libbonoboui-2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ilh> TweakingDay: it should be easy from adept. is there error message
<dave_> good morning folks
<emma> <voice style="calm_robot"> God morning dave_ </voice>
<dave_> morning emma
<dave_> so how come theirs so many people on but no one talks
<TweakingDay> ilh:  from adept it gave no error but upon reboot showed blank screen. after that i can activate it though the driver app but with the same effect
<emma> On IRC it is common to idle and to engage in communication asyncrhonously.
<natschil> morning?
<dave_> well...it's morning here in the southern part of the U.S. lol
<natschil> lol
<TweakingDay> morning, night. potato..
<dave_> lol
<dave_> u must be on the other side of the world
<natschil> gmt +2
<TweakingDay> no sir, YOU'RE on the other side.
<natschil> I think
<dave_> ahhhh
<dave_> lol
<TweakingDay> true. ctcp is not very eh.. clandestine
<TweakingDay> now i need to find them options
<dave_> so does everyone in here just talk about kubuntu?
<TweakingDay> no
<TweakingDay> but right now i'm trying to make the system work so i can switch from win
<dave_> what probs you having...
<TweakingDay> well i'm starting with the basics. so i'm trying to install the nvidia driver
<TweakingDay> (with hope that it might fix the flickering lines among other things)
<TweakingDay> but they bring me to a blank screen on the grafic part (x, yes?)
<dave_> hmmm
<TweakingDay> oh yes let me try that. hmm: command not found.
<natschil> whats your grphics card?
<TweakingDay> 6100 on board
<dave_> which nvidia driver are you trying to install?  the one in kubuntu's driver list?
<dave_> that's considered proprietary?
<TweakingDay> yes
<TweakingDay> that one
<dave_> sounds like their may be some sort of inconsistency with it...maybe the driver version is too old
<dave_> have you tried using the one from nvidia's website?
<TweakingDay> havn't tried that.. let's see....
<dave_> u just need to know which version you need...x64 or x86
<TweakingDay> 177.80?
<dave_> lemme check real quick
<TweakingDay> thank it is already checked
<shreedhar> #dhqifx
<jussi01> emma: sorry, no I dont get that error
<emma> I get that error now that I installed firefox.
<dave_> yes, it's the 177.80 version
<dave_> what kind of card do you have?
<christ> ehm, good day, i was trying to upgrade to Intrepid from an alternate installation CD, and when i try to add it as a repo i get this error, can somebody help me? http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/623/sinnombregf5.png
<natschil> I have no experience with nvidia drivers, but wouldn't sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177 work?
<TweakingDay> natschil: i've already installed from adept what i guess is the same.. didn't work that well.
<dave_> your probably going to have to use the ones from nvidia
<emma> jussi01: this is what I'm getting in terminal now -- http://club-ubuntu.pastebin.com/d78bd090
<TweakingDay> downloading as we speak. is there like a general overview guide to linux, to ubuntu...?
<dave_> only issue with that is they need to be installed from the shell without X
<TweakingDay> i feel like i don't know anything. (which is more or less true)
<dave_> if you've never spent much time with linux tweakingday google is about to become your best friend lol
<andylockran> TweakingDay: give it time I'm sure you'll feel bette
<andylockran> google is very good.. especially the word 'howto'
<TweakingDay> must close x, or just switch to tty?
<emma> jussi01: maybe it's different because you are using an old kubuntu and I'm using a fresh install
<dave_> kubuntu, ubuntu and Suse are about the easiest ones i've found to use
<dave_> must close x
<andylockran> TweakingDay: what's the prob ?
<jussi01> emma: no, this is a last week fresh install
<dave_> with tty x is still running
<emma> jussi01: what can explain the difference then?
<emma> I wonder how do I get rid of those errors.
<jussi01> emma: wait a moment please
<TweakingDay> no see i know that. it's easy to find instructions to to specific things. but i want some overview like i know the inside of win works, but not here.
<emma> jussi01: sure no problem :)
<andylockran> TweakingDay: give me two minutes
<dave_> that pretty much comes with time
<dave_> k
<christ> a little help with me now?
<TweakingDay> andylockran:  thanks. in the mean time i'll try that driver thing.
<dave_> if your running a new release (bleeding edge, imo) your asking for trouble
<dave_> it's gonna have bugs
<christ> Dr_willis ?
<genii-around> dave_: I usually go from LTS to LTS release for that very reason
<TweakingDay> dave_: how do i gracefully close x without restarting?
<dave_> same here
<emma> for christ's sake could someone help him?
<TweakingDay> lol@emma
<dave_> i believe it's killx
<dave_> killX
<dave_> something like that
<andylockran> TweakingDay: open and terminal and type /etc/init.d/kdm stop.
<emma> TweakingDay: :p
<dave_> i'm not 100% sure it's not everyday i try to stop x lol
<TweakingDay> thanks ok then... brb ... i hope....
<dave_> yeah what andy said lmao
<genii-around> christ: It hints perhaps your disk is full. What says result of command in Konsole of:    df -h
<andylockran> TweakingDay: http://tinyurl.com/24avqb
<christ> genii-around: http://pastebin.com/m242994fa
<andylockran> right.. who else has problems ?
<andylockran> christ: what's the problem?
<jussi01> emma: I havent looked at the depends on this, but to fix your issue, install the package: libbonoboui2-0
<genii-around> christ: OK. Room on HD is not the problem then.
<christ> im trying to upgrade from an alternate cd
 * andylockran missed the colon on genii-around and though they were just getting annoyed
<emma> jussi01: Now I'm getting this when I navigate to a new site -- (npviewer.bin:8689): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libqt4engine.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<genii-around> christ: When you created the CD, did you check the MD5 sum of the iso file you made it from?
<dave_> andylockran: wow that's a nice guide right there
<christ> yes genii-around
<emma> christ: before you do the upgrade did you make backups?
<jussi01> emma: ahh, that horrible gtk-qt-engine - I hate it and dont have it installed. bit uglier but at least it doesnt break stuff
<dave_> brb
<andylockran> back in a min
<emma> jussi01: ahh. I did not install it. I think it comes with the default fresh install.
<christ> wait, just a sec, brb
<genii-around> christ: Did you make the CD with checking (to verify was made without errors)
<christ> yes genii-around
<genii-around> Because "hash mismatch" etc look like file corruption on CD
<jussi01> emma: hrm, ok, well actually it is installed here... weird
<emma> Yes it's really weird.
<emma> I did sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends firefox
<genii-around> christ: Did you do:     sudo apt-get update                          after adding the cd as a repository?
<emma> It did keep me from getting the ubofox which installs all the GNOME libs. But it gives me this set up with all these errors in terminal.
<christ> genii-around: i cant add the cd, when i try i get the error
<hpadministrateur> bonjour à tous
<TweakingDay> well.. that was quick. it just gave me "can't open" error. it is a .run file?
<dave_> yes it is
<dave_> sh /nvidia-blahblahblah.run
<TweakingDay> exactly
<emma> christ: I hope you made backups
<TweakingDay> oooohh
<christ> why emma?
<chris80> comment peut on mettre des widget avec kubuntu
<genii-around> christ: Please use pastebin website and show contents of file /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii-around> !paste | christ
<ubottu> christ: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<emma> Because everyone knows christ saves.
<TweakingDay> is that / at the beginning necessary even if i switched to the directory it's in?
<TweakingDay> lol she keeps going
<dave_> lmao
<genii-around> !fr | chris80
<ubottu> chris80: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<emma> ty ty i'll be here all week.
<christ> genii-around: http://pastebin.com/d7f863318
<TweakingDay> really? *weird face* don't you have anywhere to go?
<genii-around> christ: Reading
<christ> ok
<TweakingDay> still: is that / at the beginning necessary even if i switched to the directory it's in?
<TweakingDay> still is not a nick, fyi and just in case.
<emma> Nope. #kubuntu is pretty much the pinacle of my self-actualisation. I'm fulfilled here.
<dave_> yes
<dave_> give me a sec
<TweakingDay> ok.. so will go try again. brb.
<dave_> do it with the ./
<dave_> sh ./nvidia.run
<TweakingDay> ooh a dot. how did it get there. ok that's great just.. what was the x kill code?
<TweakingDay> i'll write it down this time...
<emma> jussi01: installing libbonoboui2-0 installs the following GNOME deps -- http://club-ubuntu.pastebin.com/d50876a08
<dave_> TweakingDay: open and terminal and type /etc/init.d/kdm stop.
<TweakingDay> nvm found it.
<emma> So it seems to me that the ubuntu packagers may have made a mistake and there is a bug in firefox for kubuntu users.
<TweakingDay> i was quicker :P
<dave_> lol
<emma> because why can't kubuntu users get firefox without GNOME libs?
<dave_> i'm using firefox 2 right now in kubuntu but i'm running the LTS version
<dave_> you pay when you attempt to utilize new releases
<emma> <voice style="creepy_calm_computer"> That's a very interesting point dave_ </voice>
<TweakingDay> i just installed FF3.0.3 on kubuntu 8.10.. so..... i don't know
<TweakingDay> Stopping K Display Manager: kdm not running (/var/run/kdm.pid not found).
<jussi01> emma: did you install it the way I said?
<TweakingDay> in the end i'll just go nuts and.. and.... go back to win. yes i said it.
<genii-around> christ: Try closing Adept. Then in Konsole:    sudo apt-cdrom -a -d /media/cdrom0 add
<emma> jussi01: yes exactly the way you said.
<emma> jussi01: you mean firefox or libbonoboui2-0 ?
<jussi01> emma: firefox
<emma> I installed firefox, as you suggested, sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends firefox
<andylockran> hi
<jussi01> emma: now install libbonobui the same way
<dave_> wow u gave up easy
<emma> okay let's see what that does.
<christ> genii-around: http://pastebin.com/m2646be1f
<dave_> oh...you will go nuts...that's a givin'
<dig> !reg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reg
<TweakingDay> kdm status says kdm is not running. it does so in konsole window near konversation window with a nice wallpaper and all that!
<dave_> might need to just do a restart
<dig> hi, anyone knows the regular expression channel?
<dave_> try using Fedora and having to rebuild all your packages for mp3 support and the like ;)
<dave_> u found it...we are regularly expressing ourselves here lol
<TweakingDay> "/ch[ea]nnel/"
<TweakingDay> lol
<TweakingDay> i'll go reboot
<dave_> k
<jonasbet> HOLA
<emma> jussi01: doing sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends libbonobo2-0 will install the following GNOME deps -- libgnome2-0 libgnome2-common libgnomecanvas2-0 libgnomecanvas2-common libgnomevfs2-0 libgnomevfs2-common
<dave_> hello
<jonasbet> hi
<jonasbet> what is this?
<dave_> a chat channel
<jonasbet> a channel for help?
<jonasbet> kubuntu?
<dave_> sure...if someone will help you lol
<dave_> yes
<emma> jonasbet: animal mineral or vegetable?
<jonasbet> ohhh its great
<jonasbet> where r u dave?
<dave_> meataterrian
<dave_> in Tennessee
<dave_> i'm actually inside your computer right now
<jonasbet> are american using linux?
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dave_> i'm taking your ram out as we speak
<dave_> lol
<jonasbet> taking my ram?
<emma> I wonder if a Kubuntu motu could make a Kfirefox package for us, because there is a bug in the firefox package for Ubuntu.
<jonasbet> for what?
<dave_> i'm kidding with you bro
<jonasbet> jaja
<jonasbet> im new with linux
<dave_> yes i'm an American using linux...it also runs warcraft well too ;)
<emma> Where can I find the Kubuntu MOTUs ?
<jussi01> emma: its been discussed previously
<jonasbet> it works well
<jonasbet> but when you have a problem you need to be engeneer to go trought it
<dave_> yes...until you think of doing something cool with it lol
<dig> !regular
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regular
<dave_> where are you from jonasbet?
<christ> genii-around did you find the error?
<jussi01> Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter! (this channel is for support questions only)
<natschil> hello
<natschil> i'm just wondering what the dependencies for building plasmoids are
<dave_> u need uranium and a mixer...other etc lol
<TweakingDay> so...
<dave_> how'd it go man?
<TweakingDay> a man reboots. and guess what
<TweakingDay> same error
<dave_> oh nooooooooooooooooo
<TweakingDay> oh noes.
<JontheEchidna> natschil: installing libplasma-dev and  kdebase-workspace-dev should do it
<natschil> thx
<christ> genii-around: forget it: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<TweakingDay> oh and it turns out i'm running vesa not nv driver atm.
<dave_> wow that really blows
<Dr_willis> Ive notied the live cd does that on my 2 ubuntu machines also.
<Dr_willis> had to tweak the xorg.conf and restart the X server on the live cd
<genii-around> Back
<genii-around> christ: Apologies, work required me for a time
<christ> NP genii-around
<genii-around> christ: Is the method described on the upgrade page working for you?
<christ> apartently
<christ> let me try
<dave_> brbg
<dave_> brb
<christ> genii-around: is working ^^
<genii-around> christ: Ah, good :)
<TEUTATEX> hello
<Bsims> Is apt.personcomputing down?
<christ> genii-around: thanks for all your attention ^^
<genii-around> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<genii-around> christ: I'm just glad your issue is resolved
<christ> ^^
<TEUTATEX> just trying to install kubuntu to my laptop
 * Bsims grrs my kde 3.5 repository for intrepid is now 404
<TEUTATEX> download ok. but when burning image to cd, "not enuf space" happens
<TEUTATEX> why?
<TweakingDay> did you check md5?
<TEUTATEX> wait...
<TEUTATEX> nope. did not
<TweakingDay> regardless it's a good thing to do.
<yeniklasor> shutdown -t 1000 -h   is not working, what is true code?
<TweakingDay> i suggest you compare the md5 of the downloaded image with what it should be
<genii-around> TEUTATEX: Perhaps checkthe Laptop Testing Team page also to see if there are specific issues with your model
<genii-around> TEUTATEX: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<zsolti> hi everybody
<TEUTATEX> the issue I have is about burnin' the image cd
<TweakingDay> maybe you're using 650 cd?
<TweakingDay> zsolti: hi
<genii-around> Perhaps you downloaded a DVD image
<TEUTATEX> no. cd-image & 650 CD
<TEUTATEX> lol
<zsolti> i have some problem with windows wireless drivers software, Can anyone help me?
<TweakingDay> so it is 650?
<Bsims> Anyone know a tool that I can turn loose to automate building of kde from source? prefer it left a folder full of debs when it got finished
<TEUTATEX> yup
<TweakingDay> because the images are 700....
<genii-around> TEUTATEX: The CD image is like 704Mb or so
<TEUTATEX> noticed that
<TweakingDay> so there's your reason
<dave_> wow teakingday your on it bro
<TEUTATEX> thanks dudes!
<TweakingDay> so you can't burn it to a 650
<TweakingDay> yw TEUTATEX
<TweakingDay> dave_:  on what?
<TEUTATEX> gonna burn now. c ya
<TweakingDay> bye
<genii-around> Bsims: I'm not sure any such animal exists
<dave_> on the whole cd iso issue
<TweakingDay> dave_: btw, the prob is as was. i'm basically doing nothing right now.
<dave_> lol...well i'm going to feed the kid and i'll be back in a few
<TweakingDay> no the kid can wait.
<TweakingDay> i want want my driver :P
<Bsims> Darn genii-around
<Bsims> Well see my kde 3.5 repository for Ibex went 404, and kde 4.1 is too unstable/gives me hives to use
<dave_> lol
<genii-around> Bsims: There is no 3.5 for 8.10 but there is some workaround... the link was given here recently but I do not have a record right now of it...1 minute
<Bsims> I have the link its coming up 404
<genii-around> Bsims: Thats because there is no repo of 3.5 for Intrepid
<Bsims> http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/ had one its 404 currently
<Bsims> I was wanting to build my own repo
<Bsims> genii-around: I know how to build from source I was wanting something that would work recursivly and crap out a pile of debs for me
<jabapyth> i just installed Intrepid from the CD, and the Splash screen is freezing. The hard drive-looking thing appears, then a few other icons half-fade in, and the whole thing just stops. Any tips?
<jabapyth> hmm...now if I try clicking on the splash screen before anything loads...i get the desktop, but then that freezes as soon as a little "lightbulb" icon appears in the system tray...
<jabapyth> does anyone know what a "lightbulb icon" in the system tray means?
<jussi01> jabapyth: click it and see :D
<jabapyth> I cant
<jabapyth> the desktop freezes
<jussi01> jabapyth: really?
<jabapyth> ya
<jabapyth> i can move the mouse, but thats it
<edi_99> Hi guys. What must I install to get Java applets working in mozilla
<jussi01> jabapyth: anywya, its just a notification of some sort of stuff that is good to know after an update/install of some software
<jabapyth> edi_99: search for "java" in the add/remove programs. install the java browser plugin
<edi_99> 'cuz I have java 6 jdk & i've just installed sun-java plugins for mozilla
<jabapyth> and it still doesnt work?
<edi_99> no
<edi_99> i've used command sudo ... sun-java6-plugin
<jussi01> edi_99: install kubuntu-restricted-extras - gets you flash, java, mp3 support and other stuff
<edi_99> do I just tipe sudo..kubuntu rest...
<edi_99> type*
<jabapyth> ya, to install 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras'
<TweakingDay> hello
<TweakingDay> again
<jussi01> TweakingDay: hi!
 * Tm_T hides
<ovidiubodea> hy
<TweakingDay> still can see you
<jussi01> TweakingDay: everything ok?
<TweakingDay> ok, any ideas on this flickering lines as you type thing?
<TweakingDay> jussi01: in the general sense, yes, in the ubuntu sense not at all.
<jussi01> TweakingDay: please tell me more, your graphicard, driver etc?
<TweakingDay> sure.
<TweakingDay> the card is 6100 nvidia onboard.
<TweakingDay> the current drv is vesa.
<TweakingDay> i was trying to install the NV proprietary but was not successfull even with the kind help of people here.
<jussi01> TweakingDay: ok, kubuntu version?
<TweakingDay> 8.10
<TweakingDay> and a new (now less) eager user.
<jussi01> TweakingDay: ok, lets try get this fixed.
<TweakingDay> right now i have the .run file from NV site. but when i try to sh it, it just says not found.
<TweakingDay> i'd be ever so greatful
<NetersLandreau> hi.. does anyone use Xdebug? apache keeps giving me a seg fault when i try to run code coverage..
<genii-around> Did you try    ./filename      instead of sh filename           ?
<TweakingDay> indeed i did
<jussi01> TweakingDay: ok, so what happens when you go to kmenu, system, harware drivers
<TweakingDay> with sudo too
<NetersLandreau> i'm running xdebug 2.1.0-dev and php -m shows it loaded correctly
<jussi01> TweakingDay: Ill walk you through several diferent ways, starting with the recommended ways
<genii-around> TweakingDay: Did you sudo chmod +x    the .run  file?
<cant_login> laptop lost battery power while logged into tty session.. since then system boots fine upto login window, accepts password & drop right back to login again.  can log into tty session with user & password.  added new user via tty session.  new user also accepts password at login & drops back to blank login window.  Please help
<TweakingDay> jussi01: ok, i should also tell that when i selected the driver from that app, it seemed to have worked (after manual install of drivers from adept) but when rebooted it gave a blank screen.
<jussi01> TweakingDay: ok
<TweakingDay> genii-around: i did not, i afraid have no idea what that means
<jussi01> TweakingDay: do you have another pc to talk to me from if something goes wrong?
<TweakingDay> nope..
<genii-around> TweakingDay: It means to make the file executable
<TweakingDay> but i can recover using fix org from recover mode :)
<jabapyth> jussi01: i fixed it. I just ran a sudo apt-get upgrade, and there a bunch of updates. now it works! :D
<jussi01> jabapyth: great :D
<jussi01> TweakingDay: ok. when you say blank screen, what do you mean?
<TweakingDay> genii-around: so the command is just: chmod +x filename?
<TweakingDay> jussi01: i mean black. showing nothing. but i was able to switch to tty
<jussi01> TweakingDay: lets go through this first, then jhave a look at genii-around's solution, ok?
<TweakingDay> ah yes.. i appreciate all your help but can't do two things at once...
<genii-around> TweakingDay: No, you require sudo as the way I showed. But perhaps follow jussi01 first
<jason__> anyone how to change the clock to 12 hr.instead of 24
 * Aelwyn is away: Ausente por el momento
<jussi01> jason__: hardy or intrepid?
<jason__> hardy
<jussi01> TweakingDay: so please enable the driver through the hardware drivers app
<TweakingDay> jussi01: ok. it says that i have to restart.
<jussi01> TweakingDay: if it then comes up blank screen, try going and logging into the tty and running: sudo nvidia-xoconfig
<jussi01> then reboot again
<TweakingDay> aha ok.. that was my next q
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> wait TweakingDay!
<TweakingDay> no o there?
<TweakingDay> :)
<jussi01> its: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<jussi01> typo'd ;)
<jussi01> :D
<TweakingDay> ok, brb. (i hope)
<jussi01> :D
<cant_login> laptop lost battery power while logged into tty session.. since then system boots fine upto login window, accepts password & drop right back to login again.  can log into tty session with user & password.  added new user via tty session.  new user also accepts password at login & drops back to blank login window.  Please help
<jussi01> jason__: dont remember in hardy, its eiither in system settings - time and date? or tight click the clock
<jussi01> right*
<rafi> hello
<rafi> i need help ?
<jussi01> !ask | rafi
<ubottu> rafi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chris80> bonjour
<jussi01> !fr | chris80
<ubottu> chris80: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<rafi> do you speak french
<rafi> do you speak french ?
<trappist> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<rafi> !quit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit
<rafi> !leave
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leave
<trappist> rafi: /join #ubuntu-fr
<technikk> hello everyone
<technikk> best regards from serbia :)
<genii-around> technikk: Welcome to the Kubuntu support channel. Is there some issue with your Kubuntu requiring assistance?
<TweakingDay> tada
<jussi01> TweakingDay: worked?
<TweakingDay> nope :D
<theconqueror> Hi everybody...
<jussi01> oh :/
<technikk> genii-around, not for now, anyway tnx for the help :)
<TweakingDay> but
<TweakingDay> i noticed something
<jussi01> which is?
<TweakingDay> it's not exactly black screen
<TweakingDay> there's like a thin line at the top
<jussi01> ok?
<TweakingDay> and i think that moving the mouse moved some pixel there
<TweakingDay> that's it sorry
<dave_> did u get it fixed tweakingday?
<TweakingDay> dave_:  afraid not
<dave_> TweakingDay: just open the side of the case and take a paper clip to your motherboard that will fix it lmao
<TweakingDay> jussi01: the nvidia-xconfig did work but mainly said something about sections not found...
<cant_login> laptop lost battery power while logged into tty session.. since then system boots fine upto login window, accepts password & drop right back to login again.  can log into tty session with user & password.  added new user via tty session.  new user also accepts password at login & drops back to blank login window.  Please help
<TweakingDay> dave_: i told you: i'm new to linux. can you show me on your pc how it's done? :D
<davison> e ae galera alguem fala portugues aew?
<jussi01> TweakingDay: can you try something for me? there are updated nvidia drivers in the propsed repository - they work well - I have them at home, perhaps you could enable that repo and try them perhaps?
<TweakingDay> jus
<genii-around> !pt | davison
<ubottu> davison: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<TweakingDay> jussi01:  i d/l them through the what's the name
<TweakingDay> adept
<TweakingDay> wait, in the which rep exactly?
<jussi01> TweakingDay: in proposed repo
<TweakingDay> ooh now that might be something else. lemme check.
<TweakingDay> i see main, universe, restricted, multi?
<jussi01> TweakingDay: go to adept, sources, edit sources, updates tab, click them all
<TweakingDay> ah there
<jussi01> then update
<TweakingDay> working.....
<dave_> TweakingDay: i don't think so bro lol
<TweakingDay> dave_: are you sure?
<jussi01> ok, then try re enabluing them in hardware drivers
<TweakingDay> we can make screenshots
<TweakingDay> eta 0.5 min
<dave_> TweakingDay: lmao....nah that's alright
<jussi01> TweakingDay: he was joking...
<TweakingDay> jussi01: so was i... so was i... :D
<TweakingDay> i havn't used irc in ages... ah the memmories
<jussi01> rofl
<dave_> lmfao
<TweakingDay> ok a small issue here
<TweakingDay> after enabling all the updates sources and letting it get the list
<jussi01> ?
<TweakingDay> it shows 108 new updates available
<jussi01> yes, thats likely.
<TweakingDay> now, they don't install by themselves but..?
<jussi01> TweakingDay: exit adept
<jussi01> TweakingDay: then just click the little green/grey cog/arrow in your tray
<TweakingDay> ok..
<TweakingDay> now that i've selected it to upgrade, in preview i have a rather long list..?
<jussi01> yes, likely
<TweakingDay> so let it all upgrade too?
<TweakingDay> or unselect?
<jussi01> TweakingDay: up to you, but I have all those updates and running fine.
<dave_> TweakingDay: just use the darn paperclip!
<dave_> lol
<TweakingDay> dave_: lol
 * jussi01 slaps dave_ :D
<dave_> lmao
<cant_login> laptop lost battery power while logged into tty session.. since then system boots fine upto login window, accepts password & drop right back to login again.  can log into tty session with user & password.  added new user via tty session.  new user also accepts password at login & drops back to blank login window.  Please help
<TweakingDay> i'm upgrading only the drv
<jussi01> TweakingDay: ok.
<dave_> someone should tell cant_login to use a paperclip on his machine too
<cant_login> jussi01, dave_, any ideas what might be casuing my issue..any packages you can thin of resinstalling??
<jussi01> TweakingDay: I think those updates are to update to 4.1.3, which is a good thing
<genii-around> cant_login: You are selecting from kdm sessions list the type of kde and not console login when entering your username/pass ?
<TweakingDay> dave_: i found you something: http://tinyurl.com/6rdr9y
<cant_login> it seems i can do anything from a command line.. i just can't log into kdm, if i switch the session to gdm, same thing.. can't get past the login window
<nt> Bizde Varız Bu Alemde..!
<reanimation> hi guys
<TweakingDay> hey
<cant_login> hello
<dave_> TweakingDay: what's that?
<reanimation> this is my first time in irc please guide me
<TweakingDay> take a look
<dave_> cant_login: take a look at what?
<reanimation> plz tell me about this
<dave_> TweakingDay: lmfao...that is awesome
<TweakingDay> we're all expecting live feed as you apply it
<nt> hi
<dave_> reanimation: this is my first time since i've used IRC in years...so i'm no good to ya...google it man
<dave_> TweakingDay: sure thing buddy...i'm going to get right on that *dave sets up cameras*
<TweakingDay> dave, you're not supposed to be drinking that early. he's not asking for help with irc.
<reanimation> hey guys plz visit this website www.opensourcex.tk
<TweakingDay> and i'm rebooting
<dave_> [11:01] <reanimation> this is my first time in irc please guide me
<dave_> that's what he said teakingday
<genii-around> reanimation: Do you have some Kubuntu support issue?
<reanimation> a
<jussi01> reanimation: please dont spam us in here ;)
<dave_> lol
<dave_> Gain five inches instantly!....
<dave_> on your Big Toe....
<dave_> lmao
<genii-around> reanimation: If you have no support question, please visit instead channel #kubuntu-offtopic   for casual talk
<reanimation> guy's this website is created by me to support linux in & opensource in india plz take a look and give your suggestions
<jussi01> dave_: Id suggest heading over to #kubuntu-offtopic - more fun for general chatter in there.
<genii-around> reanimation: Again, it is not a support area which is appropriate for asking this
<jussi01> reanimation: #kubuntu-offtopic then please.
<reanimation> okay guys have a nice day
<reanimation> human knowledge belongs to the world
<dave_> oh c'mon i was just kidding
<jussi01> dave_: I know, but we need to keep this channel pretty strictly ontopic ;)
<dave_> k...then how do i select my compiz effects....(seriously)
<dave_> i have them on but i have no wobbly windows or anythign
<jussi01> dave_: on kde4?
<dave_> no 3.5
<TweakingDay> well
<TweakingDay> at least the xfix still works :)
<jussi01> dave_: and you have compiz instgalled?P
<delicowa> will somebody tell me how to get kde4. I am kinda too lazy to google
<dave_> jussi01: i'm in the compize desktop effects right now
<TweakingDay> you can't be lazy on linux
<jussi01> delicowa: install kubuntu 8.10?
<TweakingDay> it's an inherent incompatibility
<jussi01> dave_: so you have install ccsm and are in it?
<TweakingDay> dave_:  you don't have to rub it in
<delicowa> thanks jussi01
<dave_> TweakingDay: lol
<dave_> jussi01: yes it is installed
<jussi01> dave_: just alt+f2: ccsm'
<jussi01> dave_: just alt+f2: ccsm
<jussi01> iirc
<delicowa> is any body getting display problems with the new kernel . it is just simply horrible when I play videos and wine games
<dave_> it opened up konqueror and tried to go to a website
<jussi01> err?
<dave_> jussi01: well actually it opened up the run window...i typed in ccsm and hit enter and then it opened konqueror and tried searching ccsm
<jussi01> oh I really dont remember, I use kde4 now..
<jussi01> :(
<jussi01> genii-around: any recollections?
<TweakingDay> um\
<TweakingDay> so. any other ideas?
<cant_login> genii-around, yes, kdm & gdm login do the same thing, the screen goes black like it usually does after i put in the password, but instead of the kde loading window, i get the login screen again
<TweakingDay> that paper clip starting to look good
<dave_> TweakingDay: lol
<genii-around> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.8-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 619 kB, installed size 4048 kB
<genii-around> dave_: Do you have that package installed? (or simple-ccsm)
<dave_> checking now
<dave_> oh snap guys that did it!
<genii-around> cant_login: I think you have a stale lockfile someplace in /var/run relating to X
<delicowa> I ordered hardy heron august and I have installed it
<TweakingDay> i'm happy for you dave_
<delicowa> do you suppose it would be ok to request for intrepid
<dave_> TweakingDay: well i feel terrible cause your still all jacked up over there
<jussi01> delicowa: yeah, probably
<TweakingDay> yes, i was going for that :P
<TweakingDay> no, i'm jk...
<jussi01> TweakingDay: so how did it go? updated yet?
<TweakingDay> well it didn't work
<TweakingDay> same results
<luca_> !lisrt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lisrt
<luca_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jussi01> TweakingDay:  :(
<TweakingDay> if it's installing but makes use of weird config maybe i can edit something from the tty?
<TweakingDay> or how about that chmod thing?
<genii-around> cant_login: Please install package pastebinit by:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit           then use that to show us the contents of file:  ~/.xsession-errors         by:  cat ~/.xsession-errors | pastebinit
<cant_login> genii-around.. i am very unfamiliar with the lockfiles.. the only time i ever see that is when i accidentally try to run two apt-get installs at once.  can you help me with that a little more?
<delicowa> @jussi01:Sorry to bother you. the hardy I have is gnome from cd.but I downloaded and installed kde(kubuntu).do you suppose the upgrade to intrepid will give me KDE4...although I am still doing the upgrade.. stuffs seems to be a bit slow around here today
<cant_login> well.. i can't copy & paste because i can't login far enough to copy anything genii
<cant_login> well.. i can't copy & paste because i can't login far enough to copy anything genii-around
<jussi01> delicowa: yes, it should
<cant_login> i can install that package via tty.. i'm just not sure how to do anything with it from there
<dave_> now how do I have four desktops instead of two?
<genii-around> cant_login: pastebinit is a COMMAND LINE pastebin
<delicowa> @jussi01: thanks a lot I'll just wait for it
<cant_login> ohh.. alright.. give me a min
<p_masho> how do I enable the hardy-backports repos ?
<TweakingDay> dave_: right click the choose thing
<TweakingDay> configure desktops
<delicowa> @p_masho
<p_masho> DO i have to add it the te repositories ?
<jussi01> p_masho: open adept, sources, edit sources, updates tab
<dave_> TweakingDay: Did that already and set the number of Desktops to 4 but it keeps reverting back to 2
<p_masho> ie unsupported updates..
<delicowa> or on gnome system-administrator-software sources
<p_masho> Or can i just make the main repos "intrepid" ?
<TweakingDay> oh. then you'll have to wait for line 2 support :P
<Copelia> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<cant_login> alright.. issued command "cat ~/.xsession-errors
<p_masho> jussi01: but I got no entry in there for hardy-backports
<dave_> TweakingDay: lol...will the paperclip answer for tier 2 support? lol
<cant_login> alright.. issued command "cat ~/.xsession-errors | pastebinit" recieved "KeyboardInterrupt caught." & dropped me back to prompt
<JasonCO> where can i edit the settings for the menu entries on my K menu?
<delicowa> please can any body tell me why my firefox is slowing down
<genii-around> cant_login: The command is:     cat ~/.xsession-errors | pastebinit
<TweakingDay> dave_: no no ...that's at level 5-6
<cant_login> said "KeyboardInterrupt caught." then back to prompt
<jussi01> p_masho: unsupported updates ;)
<genii-around> cant_login: Then give us URL it says of pastebin address it shows you
<cant_login> ohh.. alright
<TweakingDay> delicowa: define slowing down please
<delicowa> open k-menu and  right-click on the left edge you should see edit menu
<p_masho> got that.. but it doesnt give me kde 4.1.3 ;-(
<delicowa> whe I type in an address it hangs for a while like 20 secs or there about then continues
<cant_login> http://pastebin.com/f6e0b4dc1
<reanimation> #ubuntu-pk
<TweakingDay> does the "awesome bar" seem to be working when you do this?
<genii-around> cant_login: Thank you. Reading now
<dave_> TweakingDay: "awesome bar" i'm clueless
<TweakingDay> awesomebar is the nickname for the address bat in ver 3 FF
<TweakingDay> they've added some features. some love it, some hate it.
<TweakingDay> i'm more or less ok with it after tweaking it to look like the normal ver 2 bar.
<delicowa> no it doesnt...that where it hangs....just when I am entering the address.. and also when I try to save a page
<genii-around> cant_login:     rm ~/.DCOPserver_MEDION__0
<TweakingDay> so.. you'd type some letters.. it'd hang, and only after a while present the options?
<delicowa> yup
<TweakingDay> see. awesomebar is not awesome.
<delicowa> at all
<dave_> ok i still don't have a cube this is ticking me off
<TweakingDay> they should fix some things about it in 3.1
<delicowa> same thing happens to epiphany too
<sandersen> Any Apache wizards in here?
<TweakingDay> epiphany would be your hippy aunts child?
<dave_> TweakingDay: lmao
<cant_login> genii-around.. ~/.DCOPserver_MEDION_0.. no such file or directory
<delicowa> lfmao
<TweakingDay> don't lmao at me. tell me what to do with this thing!
<delicowa> seriously for me to really enjoy fast surfing I have to stick to links for now
<dave_> TweakingDay: i told u but you refused to do it lol
<genii-around> cant_login: OK, thats fine then. Also it says at that log that HAL is not running (repeated endlessly)
<delicowa> hopefully ther would be a fix soon
<cant_login> yeah.. i saw that too
<dave_> delicowa: a lot of people have had this problem with other distributions too
<TweakingDay> ff3 works really well for surfing itself for me.
<dave_> delicowa: try disabling ipv6 support
<genii-around> cant_login: Try to issue:    sudo /etc/init.d/hal  start
<cant_login> is it possible to restart hal
<TweakingDay> and with tracemonkey coming in next ver it's gonna fly
<cant_login> ok.. will try
<delicowa> ok dave_ what then was the way out for then
<delicowa> sorry(typo) I meant them not then
<cant_login> says /usr/sbin/hald already running
<cant_login> i'll try restart
<genii-around> cant_login: Try to issue:    sudo /etc/init.d/hal  restart
<TweakingDay> ok i'm gonna try something brb
<genii-around> hehe
<delicowa> on firefox?
<cant_login> no luck.. same thing genii-around
<cant_login> restarted without errors.. still can't login though
<cant_login> afk
<genii-around> cant_login: Does: ps ax | grep hald                   indicate that it is really running?
<boubou> plop all
<kkathman> Where are the power settings for kubuntu now??
<cant_login> yes genii-around.. it brings up 7 4 digit numbers
 * technikk `bro veche svima :)
<TweakingDay> BWAHAHA
<TweakingDay> it's ALIVE!!
<genii-around> cant_login: OK, so it actually is running then.
<dave_> TweakingDay: did u get it!?
<TweakingDay> genii-around: thank you for the executable thing.
<TweakingDay> dave_: yes. thank you for the moral support.
<genii-around> TweakingDay: np
<TweakingDay> jussi01: ty for all too
<creative> any1 can help me pls ? http://pastebin.com/m76fc9cac
<dave_> TweakingDay: np man
<TweakingDay> now all of a sudden i see strange effects
<TweakingDay> ha
<jussi01> TweakingDay: :)
<TweakingDay> ok i gotta tell you. their installer:
<TweakingDay> it's hilarious
<genii-around> cant_login: Does:   ls /var/run/xauth/                           show anything?
<dave_> oh i know
<TweakingDay> 1. "unable to find kernel interface on FTP, the installer will have to compile one"
<TweakingDay> eeehh ok dude, whatever you say...
<TweakingDay> 2. "unable to verify something-lib.go.something. assuming succesfull installation"
<cant_login> ls /var/run/xauth/ = A:0-P1EZwa
<dave_> TweakingDay: can't say that I've ever had that happen
<cant_login> is that the lock?
<genii-around> cant_login: OK.  So:     sudo rm /var/run/xauth/*
<genii-around> cant_login: One of them, yes
<cant_login> that never got unlocked.. because it cut off while in a tty session
<genii-around> cant_login: Exactly, yes
<genii-around> Work requires me. Returning shortly
<cant_login> didn't work genii-around.. it was removed, but got recreated when i attempted to login
<Coggz> my xorg server has defaulted to 800x600 and i cant change it. I have tried dpkg-reconfigure, dexconf, and grandr but none work. Im on hardy 8.04
<TweakingDay> umm a small q: how to disable the beeps in tty?
<delicowa> presently iam arguing with a friend on windows and he says there is a way to spread vis=rus on Linux as wide as on windows...which I serious ly do not believ...Does this mean I am ignorant or that I actually know how strong the linux kernel and community is to the vulnerebility of a virus?
<dave_> TweakingDay: unplug your speakers
<Coggz> uum
<dave_> lmao
<TweakingDay> system speaker dave, system speaker
<dave_> TweakingDay: open case and unplug man...simple as that
<TweakingDay> delicowa: does your friend actually claim that linux is as vuln, as windows?
<dave_> TweakingDay: mute the pcspeaker channel in kmix
<delicowa> well I believe gates has bought him so much he doesn't wanna accept the fact
<TweakingDay> delicowa: i'm afraid there's only one thing left to do. they can no longer be your friend.
<delicowa> yup.. I think so
<TweakingDay> this is coming from someone with 0.003 experience in linux and
<TweakingDay> pretty damn good knowledge of win
<dave_> delicowa: linux is not as vulnerable to viruses and spyware as windows is
<Coggz> any ideas about xorg
<TweakingDay> that much i know
<dave_> delicowa:  there's only a few for linux out there and second of all you'd have to hand over your root password for them to even work
<TweakingDay> i thin the root pass is empty by default now?
<TweakingDay> how does this thing work
<Pici> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<dave_> TweakingDay:  lmao...i don't think so bro
<jhutchins_wk> delicowa: It's theoretically possible to write a virus that works on Linux machines, but it's much more difficult for it to propagate because there are inherent defaults in favor of security.
<Pici> TweakingDay: The root password is locked, not empty.
<delicowa> we also argued on the fact that the ease of windows is better than that of linux ..but I tried to tell him that it was better to know what is going on under a button click (which is easier on linux because o fhte availability of the source).the on windows which is closed source
<TweakingDay> ah. that's better.
<dave_> TweakingDay: its your password you use to login the system just using su iinstead
<jhutchins_wk> delicowa: A windows virus can be propagated on a linux host by windows systems accessing it.  A linux mail server can pass infected mail without being affected itself.
<TweakingDay> technically if win was produced by someone you trust you don't have to sucrifice ease for knowledge
<Coggz> my xorg server has defaulted to 800x600 and i cant change it. I have tried dpkg-reconfigure, dexconf, and grandr but none work. Im on hardy 8.04
<delicowa>  jhutchins_wk:  yup I know that much which was once of the points I porved to him
<TweakingDay> and not all people are technically inclided
<jhutchins_wk> The first documente worm was written (&run) on a unix system though.
<TweakingDay> inclined
<TweakingDay> windows IS however much easier.
<dave_> TweakingDay: lol...i was about to say i've never been technically "inclided" before
<delicowa> but I suppose the openness of sources makes it pretty diifficult to spread the a real virus
<TweakingDay> kmix is not running. what is wrong with this thign!
<TweakingDay> the open source is supposed to make it more secure
<dave_> TweakingDay: Alt+F2 kmix and enter
<luca_> hi!!there is someone that speak italian?????????????????????????????????please????????????????
<TweakingDay> the design whether open or closed it what make the security
<delicowa> cos I suppose a software is only legally accepted on linus if the source is readilly available from the programmer
<TweakingDay> da
<luca_> hi!!there is someone that speak italian?????????????????????????????????please????????????????
<TweakingDay> dave_: no i know, it jus bounces and that's it
<jhutchins_wk> TweakingDay: Windows is somewhat easier, but it's also a big target, as there are a LOT of windows systems available both for development and targets.
<luca_> hi!!there is someone that speak italian?????????????????????????????????please????????????????
<TweakingDay> jhutchins_wk: no question about that
<luca_> hi!!there is someone that speak italian?????????????????????????????????please????????????????
<dave_> TweakingDay: that's what you get for loading that 8.10 crap
<jhutchins_wk> TweakingDay: There are a lot more unsophisticated users running Windows as well.
<Coggz> !italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<delicowa> so in that case do you suppose if linux dominates the world we would have the same virus problems
<dave_> !venezualan
<TweakingDay> i'm new at this dave_ no idea crap or not
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about venezualan
<luca_> thanks!!!!
<Coggz> my xorg server has defaulted to 800x600 and i cant change it. I have tried dpkg-reconfigure, dexconf, and grandr but none work. Im on hardy 8.04
<TweakingDay> jhutchins_wk: but you can't give linux to grandma
<jhutchins_wk> delicowa: It's easier to secure linux, but yes.
<jhutchins_wk> TweakingDay: I can't (both mine are dead anyway) but I know people who have done that and similar things.
<dave_> TweakingDay: lmao....nope you sure as hell can't
<delicowa> yeah I sgree given the fact that the ping of death hole was patched within 24hours of discovery but took ages on windows
<TweakingDay> basically, the default is win, the default user is not sophisticated coupled with bad design means problems.
<jhutchins_wk> TweakingDay: (I've got a 90+ year-old grandmother of a friend who is developing a hyperlinked family history.)
<dave_> TweakingDay: i gave my grandma her first computer and laughed when she couldn't figure out how to turn it on
<delicowa> next topic
<TweakingDay> jhutchins_wk: that's cool
<TweakingDay> dave
<TweakingDay> you're just wrong
<TweakingDay> but you know that
<TweakingDay> :P
<dave_> TweakingDay: oh i know dude...i know
<delicowa> I kinda have problems connecting to a windows vista adhoc netwpork...It sees it but it doesn't connect
<TweakingDay> how them pills working
<TweakingDay> vista. *shudders*
<dave_> TweakingDay: what pills?
<TweakingDay> right.
<cant_login> genii-around.. do you have any other ideas?
<jhutchins_wk> delicowa: That would probably be a question for ##windows
<dave_> TweakingDay: yeah i took vista off my laptop cause it was so terrible
<dave_> TweakingDay: wrong
<jhutchins_wk> Ok, back to topic.
<TweakingDay> kmix :\
<delicowa> ok really in my class our lecturers use windows (most of them vista) so I need to connect to get most of my work done...and I mus t admit it I really really hate windows
<TweakingDay> your lecturers fall into the unsophisticated category.
<TweakingDay> mine too though :\
<TweakingDay> seriously, maybe this 8.10 wasn't a good idea
<TweakingDay> i don't wannna d/l another distro...whaaa
<dave_> delicowa: if your connecting via html you should be ok...you have java and flash
<villoni> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<dave_> TweakingDay: download kubuntu 8.04 LTS dude
<TweakingDay> i don't wannnaaaaaa
<delicowa> yup I agree (I school in nigeria.)and University of ilorin.Because of some complex issues though I am looking for an online degree.
<dave_> TweakingDay: well then quit b!tching about all your broke @$$ shizz lol
<dave_> you went for the new release i told you bro
<TweakingDay> dave_: i won't and you can't make me!
<TweakingDay> i have no idea in this
<delicowa> @dave how do I connect via html(internet you mean?)
<TweakingDay> i thin dave
<dave_> TweakingDay: it's ok i'll just steal your ram...we'll see how far you get with that
<TweakingDay> it's soldered in
<TweakingDay> good luck with that
<dave_> delicowa: i'm talking about doing connecting to do school work online
<delicowa> what I really need is info on how to connect to an ad-hoc network setup on windows
<dave_> TweakingDay: ummmm RAM is not soldered into the motherboard bro
<dave_> brb
<TweakingDay> usually it's not
<TweakingDay> delicowa: i don't know about linux, but in win there are verious protocols.
<TweakingDay> find out which one is in use, and make sure you can use it too.
<TweakingDay> various*
<dave_> TweakingDay: so i take it you soldered them in huh?  riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight,....likely story
<TweakingDay> it was an accident
<delicowa> ok basic thing our lecturers are either too poor or too  iliterate to put tests online and there is no functional wireless network at school        (trust me it is really a crap school but I got no choice)
<dave_> TweakingDay: i soldered my OS in too...Kubuntu's not coming off this sucker...yerp....no way
<TweakingDay> lol
<delicowa> but one thing I like though when I create new networks on linux windows os can't see then and they can't see my bluetooth netwoks
<TweakingDay> stealthy
<TweakingDay> you use that to chear?
<TweakingDay> :P
<dave_> TweakingDay: but on the online disclaimer for Kubuntu 8.10 it says: "This OS is not solderable" so good luck to you man...I think you need the LTS then you'd be as cool as me
<TweakingDay> oh man i can never be as cool as YOU
<delicowa> "solder an os?"I am lost
<TweakingDay> lol. look what you've done.
<dave_> TweakingDay: no...if i were only as cool as u...
<delicowa> :-(how do you solder an os
<dave_> delicowa: you can't i we were kidding
<TweakingDay> ok another simple question. what are all the colors for the nicknames in konvers. i get it blue boy pink girl (how does it know) but i've seen other...
<dave_> TweakingDay: what color is mine?
<TweakingDay> you're green
<dave_> TweakingDay: your pink lmao
<dave_> no lie
<TweakingDay> no, blue
<TweakingDay> i'm not pink
<dave_> TweakingDay: dude i swear your pink on my end
<TweakingDay> i tel you i'm not pink and most certainly have nothing to do with your end
<TweakingDay> is this an R channel?
<Guest69250> whats an R channell
<Guest69250> whats an R channel
<dave_> TweakingDay: i'm sure it's supposed to be G rated lol
<dave_> TweakingDay: man we need to quit we are confusing the hell out of folks
<TweakingDay> Guest69250: there are ratings to movies for example. like G is family and R is adult.
<TweakingDay> yeah..
<Guest69250> ok i get it
<Coggz> my xorg server has defaulted to 800x600 and i cant change it. I have tried dpkg-reconfigure, dexconf, and grandr but none work. Im on hardy 8.04
<Guest69250> is there any c programmer in here
<TweakingDay> Coggz for example appears red or brown. i guess it's the people who are havn't set gender.
<Guest69250> i have a question i would like to get answers to
<TweakingDay> specific to kubuntu?
<Coggz> ?
<Guest69250> is there any c programmer in here.I have some questions i would like to get answers to
<TweakingDay> dave_: you're all touting 8.04. here, help the dude.
<Coggz> TweakingDay: What do you mean?
<TweakingDay> Coggz: nvn, i was just using your nick as an example.
<Coggz> ok
<Coggz> TweakingDay: any chance of help?
<TweakingDay> sure, but not from me. i'm very new to this.
<dave_> i don't remember the command
<Coggz> TweakingDay: ok,
<Coggz> in that case, please can someone help me with xorg...\
<TweakingDay> i suggest you wait for a bit. seems that the people come in waves.
<dave_> brb
<TweakingDay> in the mean time dave_ here has gone to bring you cookies
<dave_> TweakingDay: who's bringing me cookies?
<delicowa> DAVE_
<cant_login> laptop lost battery power while logged into tty session.. since then system boots fine upto login window, accepts password then goes right back to the login window again. no problems logging into a tty session with user & password.  added new user via tty session.  new user has same results.  Please help
<TweakingDay> dave_: you are, for Coggz
<Coggz> hiya dave_
<TweakingDay> lol
<dave_> *dave_ throws cookies*
<dave_> lol
<delicowa> yeah one last thing?? when I installed kdm at first the login window was a bit glossy and nice but now it looks old and rageddy like a windows 98 login windows any help on hoe I can restore it?
<delicowa> :'(
<TweakingDay> ok. next on the to do list. how can i make sure the system is using frequency throttling on the CPU?
<Coggz> *yay*
<Coggz> dave_: anyhow...
<dave_> delicowa: yes if you just reload kubuntu it will go back to how it was before
<dave_> lol
<delicowa> how do I reload it
<delicowa> re install you mean?
<dave_> delicowa: by reinstalling kubuntu
<Coggz> TweakingDay:
<dave_> delicowa: yes, it was supposed to be a joke
<Coggz> oops
<dave_> brb
<delicowa> ok . so I should remove it then reinstall it.. huh?
<Coggz> dave_ do you know anything about xorg
<TweakingDay> delicowa: from what i've seen so far
<TweakingDay> about everything can be resolved without that
<TweakingDay> the caveat is that you have to dig and find out how to
<dave_> Coggz: no don't reinstall
<dave_> coggz: do you know what your native display rez is?
<dave_> TweakingDay: are you using your Thesaurus program over there to dig up these "fancy" words?
<Coggz> dave_: Yes, it is either 1280x800 or 1024x768, lol i wouldn't reinstall to fix...
<legodude_> which bittorrent client?
<dave_> coggz: go into the Dolphin file manager
<dave_> coggz: in the address bar type /etc/X11
<TweakingDay> this dolphin is ugly
<TweakingDay> somewhere down the todo is to replace it
<Coggz> ya
<Coggz> i know about xorg.conf
<dave_> coggz: it won't let you change the display rez in there either?
<jhutchins_wk> xorg.conf mostly just makes resolutions available to the dm.
<delicowa> im out SEE ya later
<jhutchins_wk> Coggz: There's a utility called krandrtray that will let you pick resolutions.
<Coggz> yes
<Coggz> i use grandr dave_
<Coggz> for multiple monitors
<dave_> you are using the same display rez for all monitors right?
<Coggz> i must tell you, im on ubuntu, but i have been using both for a few years so i can cross over
<Coggz> yes
<Coggz> hmm, there is a xorg update, maybe i can try that
<TweakingDay> how can i tell what's the current cpu freqency?
<Coggz> not sure
<stdin> TweakingDay: several ways, use the Guidance Power Manager applet. "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 'cpu MHz'" or "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq"
<thomas__> hallo
<thomas__> was ist
<Coggz> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zir-rt> hi
<Coggz> hi
<Coggz> dave_? you still about
<thomas__> cheten macht spass
<TweakingDay> stdin: thanks
<thomas__> ich arbeite mein pc
<profoX`> first of all: whyyy did is kde 3 gone in 8.10 :( and.. umm.. can someone tell me how i should get kopete to connect to the msn protocol in kubuntu 8.10 ?
<profoX`> -did *
<Captain_Haddock> hey! I already have a package installed via apt and want to test a newer version of it without affecting the existing installation. If I download the source code and compile it in my home directory, will it affect my existing installation of the said package?
<zir-rt> I have a problem with my audio, I was playing a flash video in firefox and then after the video the next video had no audio, and now I can't reproduce sound from my pc, nor mplayer, amarok, amplayer says /dev/dsp busy.
<zir-rt> How can I know which program is using the /dev/dsp?
<profoX`> Captain_Haddock: it won't, it will only conflict if you install it (to the same location)
<thomas__> mein hund geht gut
<Captain_Haddock> ok, thanks
<Captain_Haddock> !de thomas__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de thomas__
<profoX`> Captain_Haddock: but with most makefiles you can use ./configure --prefix=/home/$USER/blaat
<profoX`> to install there
<Captain_Haddock> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<profoX`> zir-rt: try lsof|grep /dev/dsp
<profoX`> but please, can someone help me with all my kde 4 issues
<stdin> "fuser /dev/dsp"
<profoX`> which are a lot of them!
<Coggz> Captain_Haddock - you woulnd't be Johnathan Haddock?
<thomas__> nur was
<Captain_Haddock> Coggz: No, I'm Captain "Billions of Blue Blistering Barnacles" Haddock.
<Captain_Haddock> Sorry to disappoint :)
<Captain_Haddock> profoX`: I see - cheers
 * Captain_Haddock tries it out
<Coggz> Captain_Haddock: aah, i see
<Captain_Haddock> Archibald is my first name
<zir-rt> thanks profoX`and stdin, I have performed bith lsof|grep /dev/dsp and fuser /dev/dsp but mplayer can't still reproduce sound. It says [AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1321:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Device or resource busy
 * Captain_Haddock had to search for that :(
<Captain_Haddock> I'm growing old
<stdin> zir-rt: that's /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p not /dev/dsp
<profoX`> so, why is KDE 3 gone/unsupported in 8.10? can't find the answer on the FAQ
<zir-rt> stdin: before was the /dev/dsp :)
<stdin> usually though, /dev/snd/pcm* can be opened by more than one app at a time
<TweakingDay> another quick q: where can i see the temp of the cpu and other components like MB?
<stdin> that's the whole point of ALSA
<Coggz> my xorg server has defaulted to 800x600 and i cant change it. I have tried dpkg-reconfigure, dexconf, and grandr but none work. Im on hardy 8.04
<Captain_Haddock> TweakingDay: system monitor
<profoX`> stdin: nyea, but sometimes there's some awkward stuff going on
<stdin> TweakingDay: search in adept for "sensors"
<Coggz> TweakingDay: gkrellm
<zir-rt> this ws the message AL lib: oss.c:179: Could not open /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<TweakingDay> stdin, i did but the app shows blank window :\
<TweakingDay> Coggz, will try ty
<stdin> "apt-cache search sensors" is another way
<zir-rt> That is odd, lsof says it is okular: okular    7125     christ   77u      CHR      116,8               13241 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<TweakingDay> i mean the xsensors program i was able to find and install shows nothing....
<Coggz> Captain_Haddock: any ideas about xorg
<Captain_Haddock> Coggz: does xvidtune help?
<zir-rt> hmm, now I have closed okular and the sound work again! thanks stdin and profoX`!
<profoX`> ye.. i have experienced the same weird issues
<profoX`> with sound
<stdin> odd that okualr would open the sound device...
<profoX`> actually, i have experienced lots of issues with kubuntu 8.10 :(
<profoX`> wish i didn't decide to finally upgrade
<profoX`> stdin: maybe knotify or something like that
<Coggz> Captain_Haddock: i will try, but i cant atm, as it is updating with apt
<zir-rt> It was only a pdf..
<Captain_Haddock> at least you didn't upgrade 3 machines the day of release and regret it :)
<stdin> profoX`: but ps would show knotify4 as the process
<Coggz> ?
<Coggz> why regret?
<Captain_Haddock> Coggz: ok... your gfx card detected ok?
<Captain_Haddock> Coggz: I'm not too happy with KDE 4.1.. I like it fine.. but it's got too many niggles
<Coggz> it was all fine. then i tried to change my virtual screen size in xorg.conf... it now recognises nothing and locks me to either 640x480 or 800x600
<Captain_Haddock> I see... didn't back up xorg.conf eh?
<Coggz> intel 915GM, with dell 15" LVDS
<Coggz> hmm, it did create a backup.
<profoX`> stdin: well, i dont know.. i only know that i experienced the same problem also back on kde3 with a few apps sometimes.. ktorrent and kmix most of the time..
<profoX`> never researched it
<TweakingDay> Coggz, gkrellm worked like a charm. thanks.
<Captain_Haddock> profoX`: "cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix`.." <-- would this screw things up?
<Captain_Haddock> ^ is in my home directory
<Coggz> TweakingDay: i know, its definately my favorite applet
<profoX`> Captain_Haddock: i don't know :)
<Captain_Haddock> profoX`: aww :( heh
<profoX`> i would GUESS not, but.. you never know
<Captain_Haddock> the kde4-config looks very suspicious
<profoX`> i also haven't worked with cmake and kde4-config yet
<Coggz> i use it to monitor my tablet pc which has no fans :) (60 oC+)
 * Captain_Haddock uses System monitor.. with pretty graphs and stuff
<Captain_Haddock> aka ksysguard IIRC
<stdin> Captain_Haddock: kde4-config comes in kdelibs-bin
<Captain_Haddock> stdin: yep, I don't want the app to overwrite my existing installation.. want it to be contained in my home directory
<Captain_Haddock> so the kde4-config looks a little scary :]
<stdin> then you want to use "cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/home/me/<somedir> ../"
<stdin> using "kde4-config --prefix" will overwrite the packages
<Captain_Haddock> aha!
<Captain_Haddock> thanks dude
<Captain_Haddock> maybe I should set up a virtual machine and try all this stuff out
<Captain_Haddock> is Xen stable and user friendly?
<stdin> I'd guess it's stable, but probably not user friendly
<stdin> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<stdin> it's more for professionals with big servers
<May> hello
<May> someone there
<TweakingDay> hey may
<anubis> Hello
<anubis> Any Linux DJs in the house?
<Coggz> anubis: not really, but done some shoutcasting...
<anubis> Was wondering what Karaoke or decent DJ software is out there.
<anubis> Getting sick of Windoze
<anubis> If I could find DJ/Karaoke software then I could completely get rid of windoze
<kkathman> Has anyone checked into why Konqueror seems to be so slow in loading/displaying pages compared to say, Firefox/Opera ?
<cant_login> genii-around are you still here?
<kkathman> Also, Konqueror doesnt seem to work with Flash at all?
<anubis> I would like to run a program called SamParty DJ under linux.  (with wine I suppose) but that was a disaster
<anubis> This PC is running 100% linux (Kubuntu 8.10)
<sd32> !restricted drivers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kkathman> anubis:  if its not running under wine, guess you'd need to find a Linux alternative?
<anubis> Unfortunately
<cant_login> anubis.. install a virtual machine
<anubis> VM ware?
<cant_login> say.. virtualbox
<anubis> Oh, ok.
<sd32> how do i run restricted drivers?
<quark_> bye bye
<kkathman> anubis:  yes was going to suggest VM or...check sourceforge.net
<cant_login> you still need a windows cd & need to go thru the windows installation, but it will run
<anubis> VM is $189 bucks
<sd32> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<sd32> !drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers
<kkathman> sd32:  which driver are you looking for
<sd32> kkathman:nvidia
<kkathman> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fridy> hi all
<ghostcube__> hi folks got a problem i followed the update howo and the adept updater tool killed itself and now i cant bring it up again
<ghostcube__> any needful ideas for me
<OxDeadC0de> Anyone know how to speed up networking in lin? In win I get 40+kbps average on all bt transfers, in linux I'm lucky if I break 10kbps, doesn't matter time of day or what torrent. I disabled ipv6, port forward is all good, using the same client as in windows (uTorrent) with the same settings and torrents (soft link to settings folder)
<fridy> does anybody know what happened to the great tool kio-fish in kubuntu intrepid?
<Captain_Haddock> sd32: on 8.10 look for "Hardware drivers" in KMenu
<Captain_Haddock> that should load "jockey"
<Captain_Haddock> !jockey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jockey
<OxDeadC0de> jockey-kde for kde, jockey-gtk for gnome
<sd32> Captain_Haddock: thanks that what i was looknig for
<Captain_Haddock> OxDeadC0de: on only bt transfers?
<OxDeadC0de> captain_haddock regular transfers are also slow, winxp gets around 750kbps, lin ~400
<TweakingDay> ghostcube__, in what environment are you now?
<Captain_Haddock> stdin: thanks - any ideas about virtualbox?
<OxDeadC0de> also I'm using ndiswrapper + windows version of b43 drivers to connect to my network
<Coggz> b43!!
<OxDeadC0de> i get even worse performance with the native b43 drivers, which is why I use ndis
<Coggz> hmm
<ghostcube__> TweakingDay: ok iam in kde3 and tried to upgrade iam now to do dpkg --configure -a'
<Coggz> on 8.04 OxDeadC0de
<OxDeadC0de> 8.10
<ghostcube__> cause thats all that i can start and it seems to finish it i hope it will do the trick any other ideas if this fails
<Coggz> hmm, im on 8.04 and it is good
<OxDeadC0de> i used 8.04, had this "problem" there too, maybe it's ndis
<TweakingDay> oh. sorry don't know then. i guess it's kinda early for me.
<sd32> great..The application KMix (kmix) crashed and caused the signal 6 (SIGABRT).
<OxDeadC0de> but b43 for me would actually seem faster - but in practice it would scale the connection speed a little to often creating a lot of "hickups" as it scaled the speed
<fridy> does anybody know, if there's a replacement of fish:// in kubuntu intrepid? - I really miss this great tool!
<Captain_Haddock> OxDeadC0de: when I had a similar problem I had to tweak my ktorrent settings... but it's probably not related to your issue as my http downloads were quite fine.
<Captain_Haddock> fridy: what did it do in 8.04?
<OxDeadC0de> captain_haddock probably not since I'm using uTorrent via wine anyway - to share downloads with windows so I can keep them going when I switch between os's
<onio> vous etes tous des daubes
<Captain_Haddock> I see
<Captain_Haddock> !fr
<kabotage> hi, how do i fix this, theres a white line in every window i open. and it actually gives me a blank screen and then its stucks up. im using intrepid
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<sd32> Captain_Haddock: any fix for a kmix crash?
<OxDeadC0de> ok well, I'll try b43 again, maybe they've improved the driver since I last tried... :/
<Captain_Haddock> sd32: report bug and restart kmix? :)
<sd32> sd32: how do i restart it?
<fridy> Captain_Harddock: it was a graphical frontend for scp. For example you could open/save/edit your files on a remote ssh server
<profoX`> soooo..
<profoX`> knode doesnt work
<profoX`> :p
<fridy> for example with quanta plus
<Captain_Haddock> ah, sounds nifty
<profoX`> why.
<profoX`> how to fix :p
<profoX`> it doesn't want to connect to my newsgroup
<sd32> it used to work now it s broke..lol
<Captain_Haddock> sd32: click on kmenu and type what you're searching for in the "search" box :)
<sd32> Captain_Haddock: ok thanks
<sd32> !guess i might have to use envyng
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fridy> it was really nifty. much more comfortable like vim, especially if you'd like to open more than one file the same time
<anubis> Does Amarok play WMA files?
<stdin> Captain_Haddock: virtual box is quite good, probably the easiest to setup
<sd32> how does a  sound driver crash a video driver program..?????
<Captain_Haddock> fridy: perhaps it was some other app adding the plugin?
<anubis> Do you still need to install Windows under virtualbox?
<anubis> Maybe I could use OSX
<Captain_Haddock> anubis: djplay - A DJ application for Linux
<anubis> Thanks Captain
<anubis> I also need to play karaoke files ie. mp3+g zips
<Captain_Haddock> stdin: cheers, I'll give it a shot then
<anubis> Otherwise this is kinda useless to me unfortunately.
<anubis> And I would like to completely get rid of windows
<stdin> you can't install OSX in VitrualBox. it's an x86 emulator, and installing OSX on anything but a Mac is illegal according to Apple
<Captain_Haddock> "pykaraoke - free CDG/MIDI/MPEG karaoke player"
<anubis> There is a mac clone company out there.
<anubis> pykaraoke sucks
<Captain_Haddock> heh
<anubis> It's a pain in the arse to setup
<fridy> Captain_Haddock: I think there was a packet called kio-fish, but it isn't there anymore
<sd32> ahhh... I have to restart to enable the drivers
<stdin> there are Mac emulator out there, but actually using the to run Mac OSX is probably illegal ;)
<anubis> It's not.  I checked
<anubis> I guess there aren't a lot of Linux DJ's out there yet.
<choppy> anubis: i knew one.
<choppy> He was a pretty bastard.
<anubis> Pretty?   LOL
<Captain_Haddock> fridy: actually dude, I just tried it and it worked fine here - 8.10
<Captain_Haddock> :P
<Captain_Haddock> fridy: search for konqueror in adept and install all the plugin packages maybe
<Captain_Haddock> that's a nifty tool, as you say
<fridy> yes it is ;)
<kabotage> how do you get  cpu info on konsole??
<genii-around> /back
<genii-around> bah
<Captain_Haddock> kabotage: sudo lshw
<choppy> koobage> in /proc ?
<fridy> just recognized that it works with dolphin and konqueror, but unfortunatelly not with quanta plus
<genii-around> anubis: There is Basilisk II  but it emulates only the Motorola 68K series (you can run up to MacOS 8.6)
<choppy> cat the file
<kabotage> Captain_Haddock: thanks
<reed> hello
<choppy> hello reed
<fridy> hi reed
<Captain_Haddock> fridy: too bad.. I hear that there's a new dev IDE coming in 4.2
<Captain_Haddock> kdevelop IIRC
<reed> did anybody notice that on 8.10 network starts after user has logged in?
<reed> I can't find a way to force that network starts during boot
<cant_login> reed.. install sysv.rc.conf & make sure that networking is enabled during boot
<anubis> Thaks genii-around
<anubis> Thanks, even
<fridy> Captain_Haddock: a new IDE? do you have some more information? quanta isn't ported to kde 4.~yet
<genii-around> anubis: np
<reed> cant_login: I'm not sure I can parse your suggestion... networkmanager is started at boot
<Captain_Haddock> fridy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDevelop (not new apparently .. rewritten from scratch for 4.2 though)
<reed> cant_login: in /etc/rc2.d/ there is S28NetworkManager
 * Captain_Haddock has got to go; my thanks to all helping hands :)
<reed> maybe I should add that I'm using a wifi network :)
<fridy> Captain_Haddock: thanks! just reading
<cant_login> not network manager.. networking
<user__> hey i download the kubuntu vmare how do i access the root dictionary
<reed> cant_login: I see your point
<cant_login> i'm not sure if it will do what you want.. it's just an idea
<cant_login> it's a nice little program anyway
<cant_login> sysv.rc.conf.. system service config
<reed> cant_login: ok, I know how to manage init, I'm an old *nix user..
<reed> these new kthings are too modern :)
<reed> too difficult to understand :)
<cant_login> it's actually a console program
<smartass> Йоханга!
<genii-around> cant_login: I'm back and forth to the computer right now. Manage yet to start X ?
<cant_login> nope genii-around.. still no luck.. i've posted a bug on launchpad
<reed> cant_login: I know, will revert configuring the network by hand the
<reed> then
<user__> i just download the kubuntu  for vmare ware   how do i login has root not just a user
<reed> where can I file a bug report for kubuntu? I think this is a bug
<cant_login> actually let me rephrase that.. if i boot into recovery mode.. drop to root shell.. and startx.. then i can login
<cant_login> if i drop to root shell and kdm.. i get the same loop
<genii-around> cant_login: OK. Unfortunately I won't be able to devote much time for it today, work needs me often this afternoon
<cant_login> no problem.. thanks for all the help anyway
<sd32> how do I adjust my refresh rates in my monitor using the restricted drivers if  the refresh rates are wrong?
<genii-around> cant_login: You might want to look in /var/run     for kdm stuff, I think it has there something as well
<cant_login> alright
<sd32> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<genii-around> cant_login: Possibly to: sudo rm /var/run/kdm.pid
<anubis> If anyone has any ideas for running Karaoke (mp3+g) under linux, please let me know.
<anubis> I would be most grateful.
<anubis> Cuz PYkaraoke blowz
<genii-around> anubis: I think kmid has karaoke support
<genii-around> !info kmid
<ubottu> Package kmid does not exist in intrepid
<genii-around> Hm
<genii-around> No kooka, no kmid ... :)
<helge_> I have Kubuntu Intrepid 64 bit and when I start Kdenlive it just cloese immediately. No error messages... What to do?
<helge_> closes
<trappist> helge_: I'm not at my intrepid box right now, but I had that too, and I think I fixed it but I don't remember how - I think I was missing a package
<helge_> Ok, I can look around
<helge_> thanks
<cant_login> genii-around, removed kdm.pid with no luck
<trappist> helge_: try running it from the command line and see if you get an error there
<genii-around> anubis: Perhaps xmms2-plugin-karaoke
<helge_> good idea
<genii-around> cant_login: OK
<cant_login> does the fact that i can startx froma root shell prompt from the recovery menu help at all
<sd32> wow the window expolison in desktop effects is cool
<helge_> strange, Kdenlive started from Alt+F2, looks ok so far (20 sec)
<cant_login> is there a way to force a reinstall of kdm somehow
<cant_login> i did try "apt-get install --reinstall kdm" but it told me it could not be downloaded
<OxDeadC0de> ok new question, anyone know why amarok4 won't show ogg vorbis files anymore?
<OxDeadC0de> er, it plays them, but they don't show up in the collection list
<cant_login> is there a setting somewhere OxDeadC0de to exclude certain file types?
<genii-around> cant_login: Does: ps ax | grep dbus-daemon                                   show that running?
<OxDeadC0de> cant_login nope
<cant_login> shows two different numbers genii-around
<cant_login> "4521 ? Ss 0:00 //bin/dbus-daemon -fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session
<OxDeadC0de> LOL I imported my old amarok collection into amarok4 and it crashed, and won't start anymore. whoopy! it also seems to be compiled with profiling support ><
<cengo> merhabalar millet
<cengo> linux bilen varmı aramızda
<genii-around> cant_login: OK, thats fine then
<genii-around> !tr | cengo
<ubottu> cengo: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<cant_login> genii-around, did you notice i said that i can login using the startx command if i drop to a root shell from the recovery mode?
<vicente> hi
<genii-around> cant_login: Yes, I caught that already :)
<cant_login> alright
<OxDeadC0de> cant_login what errors does xorg give off?
<genii-around> cant_login: You might want to:   mv ~/.kde  ~/.oldkde
<vicente> alguien abla español?
<cant_login> alright
<vicente> h
<OxDeadC0de> cant_login that will only help if you can get xorg to start far enough to launch kde even, if it's xorg itself failing you got bigger problems
<genii-around> cant_login: This will mean losing the individual prog settings, etc but hopefully X would start
<OxDeadC0de> sorry I jumped in in the middle
<genii-around> !es | vicente
<ubottu> vicente: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<vicente> a gracias
<cant_login> no luck genii-around
<shadowhywind> hay all I am trying to remove a package from the console, and I keep getting a [: 64: Illegal number: remove    shift: 64: can't shift that many   error any ideas?
<smartass> #quit
<smartass> или как там?
<genii-around> !ru | smartass
<ubottu> smartass: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<OxDeadC0de> cant_login try sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.back - then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<cant_login> OxDeadC0de.. the nvidia splash screen shows before the login window appears.. and if i switch my xorg.conf file back to vesa driver i still have the same issues
<OxDeadC0de> cant_login how far does xorg get? Do you get all the way to kdm or gdm? (the login screen)?
<cant_login> yup.. already tried that, same issue only in lower resolution
<cant_login> i get to the login screen.. enter password.. the screen switches like its about to show the kde loading window.. then drops back to login
<OxDeadC0de> cant_login try sudo rm ~/.Xauthority
<genii-around> OxDeadC0de: His laptop battery died while on. My major suspect is pid or lockfiles of some sort. His x log shows hal not running, etc
<cant_login> i might have tried that.. let me try again
<OxDeadC0de> genii-around my laptop dies quite often while on and I don't get any major issues :| Maybe I'm just lucky
<cant_login> removed .Xauthority OxDeadC0de.. nada
<genii-around> cant_login: You have any files in /var/lock     directory?
<cant_login> .ramfs
<OxDeadC0de> cant_login: so you can't sudo startx from a terminal either?
<cant_login> well if i try that it gives me an error about an xserver already active.. someone said something about switching screens.. but i'm not sure how to do that
<OxDeadC0de> cant_login press control+alt+f1, login, type "sudo killall kdm", then try sudo startx
<muzzio> cant_login: do you want to run on more X?
<muzzio> cant_login: try X :1
<cant_login> that does start a gnome session
<OxDeadC0de> muzzio he's having permissions issues, can't get past kdm
<muzzio> hum.
<genii-around> muzzio: No, he is trying to regain main X, not start new ones (yet)
<OxDeadC0de> ok cant_login closes out xorg (control+alt+backspace), remove ~/.Xauthority
<muzzio> genii-around: yet, rsrsrsrs
<muzzio> :P
<cant_login> .Xauthority is already gone
<cant_login> when i tried to startx without sudo it gave me an error about not being able to create .Xauthority or something like that
<OxDeadC0de> cant_login and.. reboot, :/, also, check ls -lh /dev/nv* (You're using nvidia right?), make sure you have permissions to read/write to it (dunno how ubuntu controls that, video group or what, i personally did chmod a+rw /dev/nv* - which is insecure I hear)
<OxDeadC0de> cant_login great, we found the issue then, type "rm ~/.Xauthority" (if it fails that's okay), chown youruser:yourgroup ~/
<genii-around> cant_login: Are you booted into Recovery or something? (like logged on as root or similar)
<cant_login> both entries show crw-rw-rw
<cant_login> no.. not booted into recovery anymore
<OxDeadC0de> cant_login the issue is with .Xauthority, not nvidia like I thought there for a second
<cant_login> OxDeadC0de.. i did have a .Xauthority.. but i removed it the first time you suggested
<OxDeadC0de> cant_login the way we solved it before was resetting the permissions on your  home folder, make sure you have r/w permissions to it, and reboot
<genii-around> cant_login: You may also want to: sudo rm -rf /tmp/*
<cant_login> already removed /tmp/*.. will change permissions on the home folder & reboot.. will try
<OxDeadC0de> I bet as soon as he reboots it will work ;)
<cant_login> sudo chmod -R 777 /home is the only permission command i know
<OxDeadC0de> cant_login sudo chmod u+rw /home/username
<cant_login> chown?? not sure about that one
<OxDeadC0de> chown is change owner, synatax: chown user:group folder
<OxDeadC0de> syntax*
<jonasbet> hi everyone
<jonasbet> what are you doing?
<cant_login> rebooting...
<OxDeadC0de> gl!
<jonasbet> are you having problems?
<jonasbet> does anyone know how can i get new channel?
<jonasbet> does ubuntu irc server conect to all irc channels?
<genii-around> cant_login: Please, do NOT chmod 777 Anything!!!
<OxDeadC0de> jonasbet: Ubuntu irc server is part of freenode, /list for a list of rooms, /join room-name to join a room
<jonasbet> ohh thanks
<Pici> OxDeadC0de, jonasbet: /msg alis list *something*   would be a better way to look for a specific channel for 'something'
<jonasbet> that help me a lot
<cant_login> alright.. "sudo chmod u+rw /home/user" still didn't work after reboot.. was i supposed to chowner something?
<OxDeadC0de> ya and cant_login you with chmod it's easier to remember u, g, a (user, group, all) +- r/w/x (read, write, execute) (so u+rw is user+read write)
<OxDeadC0de> cant_login chown yourusername:yourgroup ~/* -R && chown yourusername:yourusergroup /home/yourusername (replace yourusername and yourusergroup with you username and group, group is probably the same as username)
<cant_login> will try
<genii-around> cant_login: If your username for instance is "george" then:    sudo chown -rh george:george /home/george
<cant_login> ok.. OxDeadC0de "changing owndership of 'home/user' : Operation not permitted
<cant_login> genii-around "chown: invalid option -- 'r'"
<cant_login> that's a r
<OxDeadC0de> cant_login sudo chown username:username /home/username -R
<OxDeadC0de> -R for recursive (must be caps)
<cant_login> ok.. rebooting...
<cant_login> do i need to reboot.. or can i just try to login?
<OxDeadC0de> last time I debugged this exact issue the guy rebooted before it worked
<cant_login> ok
<OxDeadC0de> cant_login but it won't hurt to try without rebooting
<cant_login> noted.. already rebooting...
<cant_login> no dice.. still loops back to login window
<OxDeadC0de> cant_login ls -la ~/ , do you see any files belonging to root?
<OxDeadC0de> or not your user?
<benbloom_> is there an easy way to select attatched sound devices in KDE3 or list devices locations?
<cant_login> not that i can see on one screen.. how do i page?
<OxDeadC0de> shift+page up
<cant_login> easy enough... one thing "drwxrwxrwx 58 root root 4096 2008-11-11 15:17 .."
<OxDeadC0de> that's normal :|
<cant_login> figured such
<cant_login> i see .. in every directory
<OxDeadC0de> hmm, do sudo startx with root again (after sudo killall kdm), add a new user, see if you can login with the new user
<cant_login> alright.. i have added a new user already via tty and that didn't work
<cant_login> want me to try via gnome?
<OxDeadC0de> cant_login please - and make sure it has all the permissions it needs (video and such)
<cant_login> alright
<cant_login> ok.. i tried startx without sudo and it gave me a different error this time.. i should
<cant_login> "sudo startx"
<OxDeadC0de> without sudo what error did it give you?
<cant_login> (EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)
<cant_login> last time it said something about creating .Xauthority
<OxDeadC0de> cant_login sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf , in the Module section is there anything like "Load "type1"" ?
<cant_login> yes
<OxDeadC0de> if so, try commenting it (put # before it), and try again
<cant_login> Load "type1"
<cant_login> nvidia splash flashed, got the X cursor, then dropped back to prompt
<cant_login> no errors though
<OxDeadC0de> anyone know if it will hurt if i tell him to rm /var/tmp/kdecache-username ?
<cant_login> it's in a tmp folder.. i've probably already removed it
<cant_login> woops..
<OxDeadC0de> no answer.. i guess try mv /var/tmp/kdecache-usersname ~/kdecache-username
<OxDeadC0de> with sudo
<cant_login> yup.. i remember that, already removed it.. looks like it recreaded kdecache-root
<OxDeadC0de> ls -lh /var , is the tmp folder set to drwxrwxrwt ?
<cant_login> yes it is OxDeadC0de
<OxDeadC0de> oh, and from the kdm login menu (if it's not running because of killall kdm, switch to a console and run sudo kdm), can you change the session to gnome and login?
<sd32> do i have to login as root to be able to save a display configuration?(saving as user fails to save configuration)
<OxDeadC0de> or same thing
<cant_login> var/lock also has those permissions
<benbloom_> hate to interrupt but it sounds like this may be a while and my question is brief, Is there an easy way to select attatched sound devices in KDE3 or list devices locations?
<trappist> sd32: yeah that's a system-wide config file, so mortal users can't muck with it
<ecento> #ubuntu-ru.
<sd32> trappist:  so i cant save a config?
<trappist> benbloom_: this is irc, always feel free to interrupt - if I understand your question right, try "asoundconf list"
<trappist> sd32: not without root/sudo privileges
<sd32> trappist: or i need to be root
<OxDeadC0de> sd32 you can, run the configuration program under sudo (example: sudo nvidia-settings)
<sd32> trappist: ok thanks
<sd32> OxDeadC0de:  ok thanks
<benbloom_> trappist: I had interjected earlier to no avail. looked like cant_login is having a serious problem
 * cant_login does agree
<cant_login> at least this time everything is still there.. usually i can get in far enough to do ANYTHING
<OxDeadC0de> cant_login any luck with gnome?
<trappist> benbloom_: sometimes there's nobody looking who knows the answer to your question.  just try again in a few minutes :)
<cant_login> ohh yeah.. should i try sudo startx?
<cant_login> i think that will work
<OxDeadC0de> cant_login no, make sure kdm is running (sudo kdm), switch to kdm if it's already running (alt+left or right arrow key until you get to the right tty), hit the menu button, change the session to gnome
<OxDeadC0de> see if you can login to gnome with your regular user
<cant_login> ohhh.. no, that doesn't work
<cant_login> tried that first
<OxDeadC0de> try again, the .Xauthority problem before could have been mucking that up
<cant_login> nope.. default, kdm, gdm & failsafe all drop right back to the login window
<cant_login> i notice console login is no longer there.. is that because i started kdm thru a prompt?
<OxDeadC0de> could be, can you !paste ls -al /tmp please?
<OxDeadC0de> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<cant_login> typo, default, GNOME, KDE & failsafe
<benbloom_> so that helps a little trappist, but I need to actually tell kubuntu to use the soundcard I prefer. I have SB and HDMI the SB is the one I need
<OxDeadC0de> cant_login or if you can't pastebin it, make sure .X11-unix and the file inside it both have permissions? (.X11-unix should be drwxrwxrwt and X0 sould be: srwxrwxrwx) Also check that /tmp/.ICE-unix  has drwxrwxrwt and the files inside that folder belong to your user
<trappist> benbloom_: asoundconf set-default-card <item from asoundconf list>
<cant_login> how do i pipe output to a file?
<OxDeadC0de> ls -al > outputfile.txt
<cant_login> ls -al /tmp > /home/user/file.txt
<trappist> cant_login: your-command > some_file
<OxDeadC0de> lol everybody knows that one eh ;)
<trappist> heh
<trappist> that is, unless you expect output on stderr
<OxDeadC0de> then it's like 1> or something isn't it? or is there an & in there
<OxDeadC0de> dun remember all the piping stuff :P
<cant_login> i wonder if i just found the issue.. "ls -al /tmp > /home/user/Desktop/file.txt" gives "ls: write error: No space left on device"
<OxDeadC0de> cant_login lol, well, that could be an issue ;)
<cant_login> and i did just move a large file from a media disk before the issue
<cant_login> it lost power on the way back home..
<trappist> OxDeadC0de: 2>&1 will redirect stderr to stdout
<cant_login> let me remove a .iso
<OxDeadC0de> trappist ohh so that's how it goes! :D
<trappist> or use &> to redirect stderr and stdout to a file
<maximilian-schro> hi everbody. it might be a very dump questin but ijust couldnt figured it out. in my taskbar on kde 4.1 the sound applet closed but i dont know hot to relunch it? can anybody help me with this?
<trappist> maximilian-schro: kmix
<cant_login> BINGO!
<maximilian-schro> :)
<trappist> maximilian-schro: should be able to launch it via alt-f2
<maximilian-schro> yes i know rhat. i just didnt now the right command
<benbloom_> trappist: how do I configure that card? or apply the change to the system (still getting no sound)
<OxDeadC0de> grats cant_login! Now just make sure you always have at least a few mb of space ;)
<maximilian-schro> thanks :)
<cant_login> ain't that something.. out of space on my /home partition
<maximilian-schro> but anyways. it closes x times a day. any clue way this could happen?
<trappist> benbloom_: should take effect immediately - if you're getting no sound try running alsamixer to adjust things like pcm, volume, master, etc.
<trappist> maximilian-schro: that's a tough one
<trappist> it's probably crashing, but it's gonna be tough to find out why
<cant_login> awesome.. thanks everybody
<benbloom_> already messed with alsamixer. no luck :(
<OxDeadC0de> trappist: especially without it compiled with debugging symbols
<OxDeadC0de> cant_login glad we could help ^^
<trappist> right, and I don't see a -dbg package for it
<maximilian-schro> i am not doing anything special with it. it justs closes. and i didnt have any problems on kde 3
<starenka> 'alo!
<trappist> maybe kdelibs5-dbg would do it
<OxDeadC0de> maximillian-schro it could be one of a million issues, my only suggestion would be to try upgrading (I have backports enabled for kde 4.1.3 instead of 4.1.2 which shipped with intrepid, but fyi, backports are TOTALLY unsupported)
<trappist> maximilian-schro: also check launchpad.net for any known issues
<starenka> I've migrated my kubuntu installation to another hardrive recently. Everyhting works like usual, BUT i doesnt seem to hybernate at all. I just hybernate it and next time it starts the whole system from scratch (also there's no graphcal boot ). I thought it was because i forget to tell the system to use swap partition, but its enabled and the problem is still here. thanx for reading this essay
<maximilian-schro> thanks., i will check launchpad first. maybe i will find something. i just changed from gnome to kde and have to figure out some more stuff :)
<trappist> ah, kdemultimedia-kde4-dbg is the one you want, I think
<genii-around> back
<DarkSmoke> hey guys
<OxDeadC0de> All supporters in this channel remember: If they can't login to kde - but kdm starts, first ask for df -h, second ask them to remove ~/.Xauthority ;)
<DarkSmoke> i went to boot kubuntu today like usual
<benbloom_> already messed with alsamixer, trappist. no luck :(. i feel like I remember some GUI utility that was already a part of KDE3.5 the first time I installed Kubuntu. which is how I got it workingt then. anyone know?
<DarkSmoke> but it hang up
<DarkSmoke> i switched to vt1 and got this going up
<DarkSmoke> 16.812894] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 9164544
<DarkSmoke> [   16.812900] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1145568
<DarkSmoke> :/
<genii-around> cant_login: Ah, use then uppercase R
<OxDeadC0de> genii-around we fixed it, he was out of space ;), hence the last comment I just made
<DarkSmoke> is my partition corrupted or something?
<DarkSmoke> :/
<genii-around> OxDeadC0de: I was just catching up on scroll (just got back to computer)
<benbloom_> lol trappist, I just realized someone in my house messed with the volume! so always my problem! the simplist.
 * cant_login bows to the "are you sure it's plugged in" godz!
<OxDeadC0de> darksmoke: sounds like hw issues to me, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678096 - basically just says try individual replacement parts
<trappist> benbloom_: hahaha you wouldn't believe how often that turns out the be the answer to sound card issues
<DarkSmoke> hardware issues? you're trippin
<starenka> *
<DarkSmoke> windows works fine, so should linux
<DarkSmoke> like it worked 3hours ago
<DarkSmoke> i think its a corrupted partition
<OxDeadC0de> isn't sr0 for cdroms? what is sr0?
<DarkSmoke> my hard drive probably
<DarkSmoke> cause its sata
<DarkSmoke> 16.812894] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 9164544
<DarkSmoke> [   16.812900] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1145568
<DarkSmoke> [   19.188896] sr 3:0:1:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
<DarkSmoke> [   19.188900] sr 3:0:1:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Medium Error [current]
<DarkSmoke> [   19.188903] sr 3:0:1:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error
<DarkSmoke> thats the whole error
<OxDeadC0de> hard drives with sata are sd, not sr
<cant_login> is there a way to take a screen shot while a file menu is open?
<OxDeadC0de> my sr0 points to scd0
<benbloom_> !return | DarkSmoke
<ubottu> DarkSmoke: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<genii-around> OxDeadC0de: Actually I asked him way back for df -h he had only 66% usage on his drive
<OxDeadC0de> cant_login yeah, start ksnapshot, set it for 3 seconds or something
<OxDeadC0de> genii-around maybe he did :P But his /home partition was filled to the brim ;)
<cant_login> ok
<benbloom_> I know-- just figured I'd have learned by now--  just finished a major battle with the hardware gods where it turned out to be a motherboard issue. so of course I am now humbled again! :D
<starenka> hello
<genii-around> OxDeadC0de: Aaaah :)
<starenka> I've migrated my kubuntu installation to another hardrive recently. Everyhting works like usual, BUT i doesnt seem to hybernate at all. I just hybernate it and next time it starts the whole system from scratch (also there's no graphcal boot ). I thought it was because i forget to tell the system to use swap partition, but its enabled and the problem is still here. thanx for reading this essay
<genii-around> OxDeadC0de: This is what he showed me at that time: http://pastebin.com/m242994fa
<DarkSmoke> hmm i think its because i had a damaged cd in the drive OxDeadC0de
<DarkSmoke> ;p
<OxDeadC0de> genii-around ya from that I would have assumed as you did ^^
<OxDeadC0de> darksmoke so it works now? :P
<DarkSmoke> i didn't reboot to try
<DarkSmoke> but i think it should
<OxDeadC0de> genii-around apparently he didn't post all of it i guess, oh well, all good now so yay!
<OxDeadC0de> starenka: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3066404
<starenka> OxDeadC0de:  well, it worked untill i migrated to new hdd...
<starenka> there are ALOT messages in syslog
<starenka> about hdd, but i dont know if its usual or not ;(
<cant_login> thanks again for the help everyone. don't forget to plug the smoke detector back in.
<matt_____> I remember, after freshly installing the newest Ubuntu, there is a button to install it to a flash drive, is this feature availible for Kubuntu?
<OxDeadC0de> starenka what's your /boot/grub/menu.lst look like ? (pastebin it please)
<OxDeadC0de> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<seba_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<OxDeadC0de> I have a feeling starenka's problem is with UUID's not being set
<genii-around> OxDeadC0de: Did you get a blkid of current drive and a paste of old fstab for compare?
<shadowhywind> hay all, when i try to install any package I am getthing The package vmware-server needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. how can i fix this message?
<OxDeadC0de> genii-around he left before I could get more info from him, but I noticed hibernation uses RESUME=UUID=a63ede3b-316f-4281-a279-7a9a86e99f54 in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume - which leads me to believe his problems are with UUID's
<Guest59818> Can someone help me fix my sound on kubuntu 8.10 kde4. It was working but it has stoped.
<Brett_> howdy all... i've just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 yesterday and have been working my ways through the issues (glorious)... one that is really getting me is when i login to kde, there appear to be two network managers running. ps shows them as nm-applet and knetworkmanager. which one am i supposed to use? they seem to be getting very confused with each other
<OxDeadC0de> Guest59818: Check to make sure your volume is turned on
 * genii-around sips
<Guest59818> kmix wont start
<OxDeadC0de> brett_ they're both frontends to the same thing, nm-applet however is the gnome version
<Guest59818> kmix(6426) Mixer::getGlobalMasterMD: Mixer::masterCardDevice() returns 0 (no globalMaster)
<Brett_> 0xDeadC0de: how do i stop nm-applet from starting when kde starts? i've moved .kde out the way and it still starts even on a fresh startup...
<OxDeadC0de> Guest59818 Ubuntu 8.10 right? k menu/system settings/sound - change your device preference so that alsa or pulseaudio are on top
<PhilRod> Brett_: ah, I had the same issue - I removed network-manager-gnome in adept
<PhilRod> seems to have fixed it
<OxDeadC0de> brett_ I simply removed it, like philrod
<Brett_> hehe love it, thanks will do that
<OxDeadC0de> brett_ I looked for a couple hours before on howto keep it from starting with it installed (So I can use it in gnome), but for some reason in both gnome and kde they both want to start, no idea why
<OxDeadC0de> could be something to do with the Xinit script or something it loads
<Guest59818> I only see hde intel
<Brett_> guess that's what we get for using kde on a distro originally made just to support gnome ;)
<PhilRod> has anyone noticed slowness scrolling in the composer window in kmail in 8.10?
<PhilRod> it's still there after an update to 4.1.3, and after switching from nvidia to nv driver
<mopped> How can I delete everything in a folder?
<athlon1> Kubuntu 8.10 and konqueror. Where are the other options of the pannel. In service I only see applications and fonts type, but not the others...
<athlon1> Do I have to install any other component?
<genii-around> mopped: rm -r /foldername/*
<SJr|Nbook> Anyone know an app that will convert a Movie of unknown codec to iPod format for immediate export to a non-US extradition country?
<genii-around> mopped: If it has non-empty subfolders use: rm -rf /foldername/*
<mopped> can I just do rm -rf * if i'm already in the folder?
<genii-around> mopped: Yes
<mopped> ok thanks
<earle> Howdy folks. I heard that there are packages available for KDE 4.2 (i.e. the current development version), is that correct?
<OxDeadC0de> brett_ just found a better way than removing it - havn't tested it yet though, but the only autostart file nm-applet registers is with /etc/xdg/autostart/nm-applet.desktop - now when I open the other .desktops I see some that only start in gnome have the line "OnlyShowIn=GNOME;XFCE;", where nm-applet doesn't.. so I added that line, should do it
<glkasleg> how can I choose konqueror as filebrowser instead of dolphine?
<fridy> in kubuntu intrepid there are at least packages for kde 4.1.2
<gavin2712> hello
<OxDeadC0de> fridy in backports there's 4.1.3, (Backports are unsupported!)
<Guest96839> I managed to get kmix to start, front and pcm are both up, nothing is muted but still no sound.
<Guest96839> alsa wont start: The command could not be located because '/sbin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<Guest96839> any ideas?
<Guest96839> I have to keep switching back to windows to play music it sucks :/
<trappist> Guest96839: tried with sudo?
<OxDeadC0de> Guest96839 I use pulseaudio on top of alsa so I can't really help, alsa works for me out of the box, and for pulseaudio i simply had to make /etc/asound.conf with four three-lined entries, then start pulseaudio
<Guest96839> sudo alsa returns: alsa {unload|reload|force-unload|force-reload|suspend|resume} :s I was expecting some volume controls
<OxDeadC0de> guest96839 1) your guest name is a little annoying to type :P, 2), alsamixer for mixing
<Guest96839> call me david..
<Guest96839> ok thanks il try that
<OxDeadC0de> ok then david: try /nick david (or something close as "David" is probably taken)
<david0287> got it
<OxDeadC0de> thank you :D
<david0287> alsamixer all volumes are up
<OxDeadC0de> and in kde menu/system settings/sound you have your alsa devices at the top of the prefered device lists right?
<david0287> there is nothing in there that says alsa
<OxDeadC0de> mine says HDA Nvidia (CONEXANT Analog)
<david0287> output device preference: hda intel (alc286 analog)
<OxDeadC0de> your speakers are plugged in (both computer and power) with the volume up right? (Or is it laptop or whu?)
<OxDeadC0de> (Have to ask :P)
<david0287> yes laptop, it works in windows
<OxDeadC0de> in alsamixer, where it says Item: at the top and has a name next to it, it doesn't say (off) right?
<OxDeadC0de> on master or pcm
<seba_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<david0287> nothing says off
<david0287> master [db gain=-29, -29] is this normal?
<david0287> well its up anyway
<david0287> opening amarok I get xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers
<cytiz_> Salut
<OxDeadC0de> david0287 if you do: aplay somemp3.mp3 does it make any noise? (For me it produces static)
<simoo> Hi, fresh install of Kubuntu, I ran the resticted driver app and ticked to activate the nvidia driver and the whole thing froze on 88% can anyone help?
<simoo> I rebooted and then couldn't login
<OxDeadC0de> simoo: log into the terminal, type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server , try again
<onio> I'll gas u
<OxDeadC0de> Salut? Are we taking shots of Vodka now? ^^
<simoo> OxDeadC0de: thanks, actually I have reinstalled (it's so quick) shall I run the restricted driver ap again or try a different way?
<OxDeadC0de> simoo I'd use the restricted driver app, it's more tailored to ubuntu than nvidia's installer package
<simoo> OxDeadC0de: ok thanks, I'm giving it another shot
<marco_> I'm having video playback issues
<marco_> it seems to be freezing for a quarter of a second every now and then
<simoo> OxDeadC0de: Right, worked this time. Might be worth mentioning that, it didn't work when the 'unsuported' repository was selected
<OxDeadC0de> marco_ try a different video player
<marco_> using mplayer, vlc and dragon on ubuntu 8.10
<marco_> all present issues
<OxDeadC0de> simoo that's strange, I have all repo's selected and then some and it worked for me earlier today
<OxDeadC0de> marco_ you use alsa or pulseaudio or ?
<marco_> in mplayer, pulse is giving:AO: [pulse] Failed to connect to server: Connection refused
<marco_> and failing back to alsa
<simoo> OxDeadC0de: Must just be my system then. It was; fresh install, select 'unsupported', get updates, restricted driver freeze
<OxDeadC0de> marco_ I'd open up top in a terminal, make sure there's no program spiking cpu usage every few seconds, make sure I have the latest video card drivers installed, and umm
<marco_> using a core 2 duo T5670 laptop with 965GM graphics
<david0287> 0xDeadCo0de: I heard the static, Restarted to shut it up!
<marco_> ubuntu didn't ask for restricted drivers, I guess intel's open ones should be up to snuff.. or aren't they?
<OxDeadC0de> david0287 lol, you could have pressed control+c to kill it ;), but okay so now we know pulseaudio is working and it's kde's backend that's having trouble
<marco_> checked for rapid cpu apps, found nothing too :-(
<OxDeadC0de> intels are open yeah
<david0287> ok
<OxDeadC0de> marco_ what about cpu frequency scaling?
<marco_> fixed it in "performance mode", freezing occurs insignificantly less
<OxDeadC0de> david0287 in kde menu/system settings/sound/backend, which backend do you use? xine or gstreamer?
<david0287> xine is the only thing listed
<marco_> I'm running the video from the local disk
<marco_> so, no network bottlenecks too ;-(
<OxDeadC0de> marco_ sata hd's?
<marco_> powertop indicates the cause for most wakeups is from knotify4
<marco_> aye, 7200rpm ones
<marco_> it's a notebook computer though, but still should give enough bandwidth for a lowly dvd resolution xvid
<starenka> hi why session saving works when logging out, but not when turning the comp.off?
<OxDeadC0de> marco_ shot in the dark here, but https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/252094/
<OxDeadC0de> marco_ are you using compiz or anything else that uses the graphics card a lot?
<marco_> no, but compiz runs relatively fine if I turn it on
<OxDeadC0de> marco_ also try disabling kwin's desktop effects if you use them (without compiz)
<marco_> hmmm... no desktop effect seem to be activated
<marco_> I think I'll benchmark kubuntu's pity by crying hopelessly in front of my webcam
<OxDeadC0de> marco_ are there any errors in your xorg.log ? anything like: AIGLX error: drmMap of framebuffer failed (Invalid argument)(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<marco_> only one error showed when grepping for "EE": (EE) intel(0): underrun on pipe B!
<marco_> lots of Warning: We only handle seperate sync warnings
<OxDeadC0de> marco_ I'd suspect that's your problem there ^^, I'm not expert on xorg or anything but that looks wrong
<marco_> yeah, sure sounds kinda ugly... let's see what google tells us there...
<trappist> hey where do I get the acroread package for intrepid?
<trappist> nm found medibuntu
<OxDeadC0de> marco_ you can try #intel-gfx (dunno if it's on this server though), see if they have ideas
<marco_> hmm... failed to gather any possible solutions from google
<marco_> I'll try bothering them on intel-gfx ;-) that failing, I think I'll give up on kubuntu :-(
<OxDeadC0de> only one I saw was some guy compiling an unstable version of the intel driver and using that with his xorg
<agustin> which is the preferred partition tool for kubuntu 8.10?
<agustin> I used kvpm to create and mount a partition, but it is not automounting at boot time
<marco_> hmmm... I'll see what I can do here. Thank you for your attention.
<OxDeadC0de> good luck marco_!
<SilentDis> hello
<SilentDis> getting really slow dvd access ever since upgrading to 8.10.  dvds burn slow, dvd playback of movies is choppy, etc.  i'm trying to search for it but i mustn't be throwing the right keywords at it.  any suggestions?
<keyzek> where can i find free shell account  ?
<kkathman> keyzek:  why do you need a shell account?
<SilentDis> ah hah!  disabled dma on my DVD drive, that'll do it...
<SilentDis> !dma
<ubottu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<earle> Sorry, I asked this earlier but didn't get much of a reaction... are there packages for kde 4.2? Or otherwise, how can I try out the current work in progress?
<SilentDis> earle: last news i see on the kubuntu website is that 4.1.3 is available from backports.  nothing yet on 4.2 out there yet in ubuntu-maintained packages.
<earle> SilentDis: Okay - thank you.
<scratch613> Hello everybody.
<OxDeadC0de> silentdis: 4.2 isn't expected to be released until Jan anyway
<earle> Yes; hence my interest in the alphas. Or are we at beta now?
<SilentDis> bbiab, time to see if i got the dma fixed on my drive
<wallabee> when i install a new splash screen themes (unser get new themes) they dont appear in the box with the other themes but if i click on get new themes they show they are installed.  Any advice?
<marco_> OxDeadC0de, #intel-gfx guys think something is causing the xorg server to "go do 100ms of work", it seems it's app related
<marco_> some app seems to be causing xorg to do this, they are not sure what
<OxDeadC0de> marco_ try running a failself session with just a terminal, launch vlc, open a vid, see if that's the case?
<marco_> good thinking, I think I'll do just that
<wallabee> how can i access other desktop effects besides those listed in system settings .. can i/ how can i use or access compiz , and kde control center??
<genii-around> Interesting debugging tactic :)
<earle> wallabee: compiz has its own settings application.
<wallabee> earle: is this in adept?
<earle> wallabee: I dunno, I did apt-get install compiz.
<SilentDis> how do I enable DMA on my DVD drive?  the !dma factoid applies to versions earlier that 8.10
<earle> wallabee: compiz is indeed available through adept.
<Neremor> was the nice kcontrol tool removed from version 8.10?
<choppy> wallabee: Maybe the compiz icon could help
<wallabee> earle: thanks for checking  choppy:  i have something installed from adept "compiz fusion icon" but when i click it doesnt do anything
<Neremor> if i try to install it via adept, im supposed to remove the kde-desktop files...
<choppy> it sets itself in the bar i think
<choppy> try right clicking the icon in the systray
<earle> Look for CompizConfig Settings Manager in Settings in the K menu.
<wallabee> choppy: it never appears in the systray..when i click on it appears on the bar below like its loading a normal program then just disappears
<choppy> oh
<choppy> dunno then
<choppy> i used the icon for compiz
<wallabee> earle: i dont see any CompizConfig Settings Manager in settings
<wallabee> the icon worked for me in the earlier version of kubuntu but not the new
<vicente> ¿como voy al chat en español?
<JontheEchidna> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<merrill__> does anyone know how to get a video card to work with kubuntu
<jonasbet> hello
<merrill__> hi
<jonasbet> can anybody help to reinstall smplayer
<jonasbet> ?
<benbloom> merrill__: what card are you using?
<merrill__> pinnacle pctvhd
<merrill__> the damn thing says windows there has to be a way to connect with unix or ubuntu
<cameri> how do I make KBFX appear on my desktop?
#kubuntu 2008-11-12
<benbloom> merrill__: I'm looking into it.
<benbloom> merrill__: is that a usb? or a pci card?
<wallabee> ahh..  i installed a couple of packages and the icon works again
<benbloom> well merrill__, I don't know if this helps, but here'
<benbloom> s what i found on google http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/debian-ubuntu-linux-configure-pinnacle-pctv-tuner.html I have to step away now. wish i could be more help merrill__,
<binMonkey> hi, guys.
<binMonkey> how can i tell if i'm using alsa for sound?  i'm trying to run a program that uses alsa only.
<starenka> hi all
<starenka> starenka, the old bugger again, recognize?
<starenka> can anyone tell me, where to set partition used for swsusp?
<OxDeadC0de> starenka please paste the output from blkid  and cat /etc/fstab to pastebin
<dragoon> hey guys
<dragoon> i got a problem when i try to put my web cam on its dosen't do anything
<Schuenemann> hey, the sound suddenly stopped. Is there anything I could do to restore it, besides rebooting?
<Schuenemann> any command to unlock something, maybe
<OxDeadC0de> Schuenemann do you use pulseaudio?
<Schuenemann> OxDeadC0de, what's that?
<starenka> OxDeadC0de: swap is /dev/sda3 - been changing hdds (and they are partitioned different way) and therefore the hibernation doesnt work...
<OxDeadC0de> starenka that's not what I asked
<OxDeadC0de> Schuenemann never mind
<Schuenemann> ...
<OxDeadC0de> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<starenka> OxDeadC0de: i know, but in fact you dont need this info... (imo)... ok lemme dump
<Schuenemann> like ALSA?
<dragoon> someone can help me plz
<OxDeadC0de> no, it works in conjunction with alsa, adds another layer - it really kicks butt tho
<Schuenemann> I don't think I use  that
<Schuenemann> OxDeadC0de, isn't there a command to restart the sound server?
<starenka> OxDeadC0de: http://pastebin.com/d6b4e126c
<OxDeadC0de> Schuenemann if it's pulseaudio, just run pulseaudio & in a terminal, since it's probably not, run sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<starenka> OxDeadC0de: any hint on using blkid ?
<OxDeadC0de> starenka and output from blkid? (just type blkid)
<OxDeadC0de> into a terminal
<starenka> doesnt output anything
<Schuenemann> OxDeadC0de, I tried that, it says Error opening PCM device hw 0: Device or resource is busy
<starenka> that's why i ask how to use it  OxDead
<Schuenemann> failed to load module module-alsa-sink
<OxDeadC0de> starenka that's the problem, dunno how to set them someone else here might tho, but your problem put in "IT terms" is: My partitions don't have UUID's, how do I set them? ^^ (you need them for /etc/grub/menu.lst , and fstab, maybe more)
<OxDeadC0de> starenka: The hibernate system relies on a UUID to exist for the swap partition, which, obviously, you don't have for some unknown reason
<mrg_> 5 seconds after logging in and seeing the desktop, kde freezes and is only fixed if i remove my .kde folder... but then a couple days later it happens again... anyone know what could be causing this or how i could troubleshoot the problem pls?
<starenka> OxDeadC0de: been changing hdds so i wrote grub menu and fstab from scratch myself = no UIDs ;) thanx for hints
<OxDeadC0de> gl starenka :D
<mrg_> where can i read about the structure of the .kde folder please?
<binMonkey> can anyone tell how to check if i'm using alsa?  i have no listing for it in settings.
<OxDeadC0de> mrg_ ls ~/.kde
<mrg_> OxDeadC0de: thnx but i'm already going through the contents, i just have no clue where anything worth fixing/removing is located to try to fix things.  the docs for the kde config files and things of the sort would be great, but can't find em...
<cuznt> !alsa | binMonkey
<ubottu> binMonkey: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<starenka> OxDeadC0de: well i found out how to get to know the uuid of partition, what next? i thought that would be some line i can change in /etc/suspend.conf but i dont have such a file :(
<OxDeadC0de> starenka: my fstab looks like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70746/ , and menu.lst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70747/  I really don't know if more is needed
<dragoon> why update is so long to do ?
<starenka> OxDeadC0de: yes i got it, but i think the problem is that i still have the old partition set as a place where hibernation data is stored. where are read is set in grubs' menu.lst
<starenka> and i dont know where to change it
<OxDeadC0de> starenka: Check /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh and /etc/acpi/resume.sh
<starenka> thx
<starenka> gotcha     DEVICE="/dev/disk/by-uuid/`awk -F= '{print $3}' </etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume`"
<starenka> :))
<wallabee> how can i change splash screens?? everytime i go to:  system settings--> appearance---> splash screens---> get new splash screens   i can install themes here but when i return to the spash screen menu they aren't listed but going back to get new splash screens it shows chosen splash screens as installed!
<wallabee> i have 8.10 by the way
<DarkriftX> when using apt to install eggdrop, where do the default config files etc go?
<OxDeadC0de> in case anyone is interested, we solved david0287's audio problems with making sure he's a member of the audio group, checking permissions on audio /dev files, apt-get purge alsa-base && apt-get install alsa-base
<DarkriftX> i found the binary, but nothign else
<OxDeadC0de> wallabee: sounds like a cache issue, do they show up if you close out the system settings program? or if you logout and back in again?
<wallabee> OxDeadCOde:  I thought the same so i logged out and back in and still same although it does show the new themes still "installed" under get new splash screens
<OxDeadC0de> wallabee: Check launchpad and kde's bugzilla, it may have been reported already
<snarkster> any news on kopete getting irc anytime soon?
<starenka> OxDeadC0de: you made my day, m8... works like a charm now
<starenka> ;)
<OxDeadC0de> grats starenka :D
<wallabee> OxDeadC0de: how can i check bugzilla?
<OxDeadC0de> hmm wallabee: I did it back in 4.1.2 and it worked fine, and just did it again in 4.1.3 and it works for me :/
<OxDeadC0de> wallabee: bugs.kde.org and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<OxDeadC0de> Dont you hate that answer "Well gee, it works for me.."
<starenka> OxDeadC0de: NONO, big thanx to you
<OxDeadC0de> glad to be of help starenka :)
<wallabee> Hehe.. well it is definately frustrating to say the least
<mahi> how do i setup a lamp setup on my new kubuntu real quick? I can't find mysql or apache in my adept either
<starenka> nite all
<OxDeadC0de> gnight ^^
<mahi> anybody running LAMP on a new kubuntu 8.10??
<starenka> mahi: sudo tasksel
<starenka> select "lamp server"
<OxDeadC0de> mahi: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server mysql-client for those two
<OxDeadC0de> tasksel is awesome, never seen that before
<starenka> OxDeadC0de: don't wanna argue, but the lamp server thing from tasksel is better - you also get phpmyadmin etc etc
<mahi> starenka: where do I select this "lamp server" of which you speak?
<starenka> type "sudo tasksel" into konsole
<starenka> than use arrows and space or enter
<starenka> use ur heart, mate ;)
<mahi> My heart is now open, thank you
<mahi> should I tick most of them, I would like to have mail too
<starenka> nice
<mahi> tasksel: aptitude failed (100)  :(
<starenka> mh
<starenka> you sure you run as root?
<cuznt> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wallabee> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<starenka> mahi: you can select the same as in tasksel in synaptic
<starenka> mahi: gotta go (2:25am here) - you can try google translate from czech to english http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Apache%20s%20MySQL%20a%20PHP good luck
<mahi> it's installing, I love you!
<Eldy> Alguém aí fala pt_BR?
<dragoon> how cani put on my webcam whit kopete to windows live messenger ?
<Eldy> the webcam is connected?
<Eldy> Or better, works? With camorama,, for example?
<mahi> starenka: it's installing but hasn't passed 0% yet, is that cause it's fetching the files?
<starenka> yep
<starenka> should be
<Eldy> dragon, I'm talking with you, are u there?
<starenka> is it donwloading?
<mahi> I can't tell?
<starenka> take a screenshot
<starenka> ;)
<Eldy> hello
<starenka> mahi: out for a smoke. brb... stay tuned :)
<Agent_bob> people.... they put smoke in their lungs, and let smoke out of electronic parts....
<mahi> aha it's cool. It just asked me for my mysql root pass, so all looks good
<mahi> do you know if it's hard to install cpanel and phpmyadmin?
<Eldy> I don't like kde, but this kde 4 it's very beautyfull
<Agent_bob> Eldy what DE do you like ?
<Eldy> I use gnome, in ubuntu
<Eldy> but, at the moment
<dragoon> Eldy:  when i go in kopete all work i see my face on webcam config but when i do send my webcam nothing happen
<Eldy> I'm using Kubuntu 8.10 in livecd
<Eldy> cause, perhaps, problems in your web connection
<binMonkey> hi, guys.
<Agent_bob> binMonkey
<Eldy> do u have the camorama, cheese ou camstream installing?
<dragoon> Eldy:  how can i cure that ?
<binMonkey> everytime i run aptitude update it pegs out my cpu.  is this normal?
<dragoon> nothing installlike that i just got kubuntu 8.10 kde 4
<Eldy> first, answer me, please.
<Agent_bob> binMonkey for just a moment while it hashes the databases yes.
<dragoon> no program install
<Eldy> do you use in livecd too?
<dragoon> livecd yes
<binMonkey> Agent_bob: mine is pegging for about two minutes.  is that ok?
<mahi> anyone using cpanel on kubuntu 8.10??
<Eldy> ok
<dragoon> because i got bored with the dvd to put alway dvd in the drive
<Agent_bob> binMonkey that sounds too long,   unless you are using an 80386
<Eldy> install camorama and test his webcam
<dragoon> ok
<Eldy> sudo apt-get install camorama
<Eldy> understand?
<dragoon> iim on updatenow and update like to take a years to install
<dragoon> yep thanks
<Eldy> if works, it's because his webcam is supported by kernel
<binMonkey> Agent_bob: lol.  it's a sempron 3000, slow but still not that slow.
<dragoon> ok
<dragoon> i install kubuntu on my xps 1730
<starenka> mahi: still here? any progress?
<Agent_bob> my p1 takes about 20 ~ 30 seconds to hash all.   so you should definitely be less time than that.
<Eldy> wait a moment, please, i'm going to bath
<mahi> yeah man, php 5 just installing, at about 55%
<Agent_bob> binMonkey  ^
<mahi> you ever use cpanel?
<starenka> mahi: for what?
<dennister> hey guys, i'm in dependency hell here with a new install, 'sudo apt-get -f install' isn't working, and neither is 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<mahi> administering sites on your server?
<Lu> My taskbar is missing and I'm annoyed by the widget, is there a way to restore my taskbar?
<dennister> which cache do i need to clear again?
<genii-around> mahi: I prefer ISPConfig
<binMonkey> it just popped up my update manager and under htop i think there's an update daemon running that's taking all the cpu.
<starenka> mahi: no. i use my machine for development...
<binMonkey> Agent_bob it just popped up my update manager and under htop i think there's an update daemon running that's taking all the cpu.
<dennister> genii-around: hi there :)
<mahi> genii-around: does it have a similar setup with gui's etc?
<genii-around> Hi dennister
<genii-around> mahi: Yes. But there is no package in the repos for it currently
<dennister> do u know which cache i'm to clear to get rid of this dependency hell? i'm still in cli, haven't been able to get xorg or kubuntu-desktop isntalled yet
<dennister> and there's one hell of a lot of packages that are broken
<mahi> starenka: I do too but I want to set up a local mirror of all my sites so want accounts to be similar to my external servers
<genii-around> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Eldy> sorry, guys, but I get it go now, night for all ;)
<dennister> genii-around: ty :) knew i could count on you
<genii-around> dennister: Maybe try what the bot suggests above
<Agent_bob> dennister maybe,  sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/* /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/* ;sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade -f
<genii-around> dennister: What Agent_bob suggests can't hurt either
<Agent_bob> coffee genii-around ?
<DarkriftX> anyone here ever isntalled eggdrop from apt?
 * Agent_bob buys genii-around a coffee
<starenka> mahi: dunno i just set up apache document_root to my path and then use directories for projects.. with sane programming and htacces really no problem
<genii-around> Agent_bob: Thanks muchly :)
<Agent_bob> DarkriftX poll ?   and yes i have.
<starenka> mahi: = i dont use vhosts etc...
<DarkriftX> i cant find any of the files except the executable
<DarkriftX> where are the modules folder, default conf and stuff?
<Lu> My taskbar is missing and I'm annoyed by the widget, is there a way to restore my taskbar?
<Agent_bob> DarkriftX  dpkg -L eggdrop | less
<DarkriftX> ahh, thx
<dennister> genii-around: yes, what the bot suggested didn't work, so Agent_bob's suggestion is next
<starenka> mahi: gotta sleep... work 2morrow. cya and gl
<Agent_bob> starenka is so le3t
<mahi> starenka I usualy run vertrigo on my vista for local stuff so am not too sure what Im doing
<mahi> night
<Agent_bob> mahi he/she is already gone before i said that.
<mahi> true
<mahi> 1
<Agent_bob> heh.   true is 0  and false is 1    :)))
<mahi> lol
<Agent_bob> terminal     true :echo $?  ;false ;echo $? # hehhe
<Agent_bob> and if anyone copies and pastes that they will notice that i accadently put a colen in place of a simi-colen in the first break.
<Agent_bob> dennister any luck ???
<dennister> Agent_bob: nope :(
<Agent_bob> :(
<Agent_bob> what error message ?
<dennister> none... i even tried to get list of files in those partial directories (both paths) and got no results
<Agent_bob> dennister hmmm have pastebinit installed ?
<dennister> Agent_bob: not that I know of
<Agent_bob> dpkg -L pastebinit
<Agent_bob> ?
<dennister> but inope, not installed, and obviously i can't install anything until dependency hell is taken care of...locks removed
<szrhawaii> need some help on adept manager
<Agent_bob> dennister ok lets see if we can find what is hanging you out to dry.    sudo dpkg --configure -a | less 2>&1
<dennister> Agent_bob: a lot of packages, I'm afraid, scrolls by so fast i can't even see them all
<szrhawaii> it says database locked-adept manager
<Agent_bob> dennister if you know anything about the "less" filter, you know that you can use /string to search forward and ?string to search backwards.     look for "error"
<szrhawaii> then i press yes to resolve issue and it closes on me
<szrhawaii> how do i fix
<szrhawaii> need to get in adept manager
<dennister> when I tried to fix probs earlier by descending into dependency hell there were some probs with libraries, and no 'so' parts
<dennister> Agent_bob: i'm afraid i know nothing about the 'less' filter
<szrhawaii> so can anyone help me
<szrhawaii> my package manager is frozen
<Agent_bob> it's ok.  just use the dirrection keys. dennister
<szrhawaii> i tred rebooting nothing happens it stays the same
<szrhawaii> locked out
<Agent_bob> !aptcrashfix | szrhawaii
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptcrashfix
<Agent_bob> !adeptcrashfix | szrhawaii
<ubottu> szrhawaii: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<szrhawaii> where do i find that
<Agent_bob>                               ^
<szrhawaii> in terminal
<szrhawaii> opened terminal
<szrhawaii> now what do i put
<Agent_bob>                               ^
<genii-around> Don't put the «
<dennister> Agent_bob: all i got from using direction keys was libgphoto2-2 and network-manager, although I know that's holding up just about everything else, too
<Agent_bob> dennister no "error" message at all?
<szrhawaii> is that in terminal shell or can i find that in the root
<szrhawaii> folders
<Agent_bob> genii-around can you help szrhawaii,  i'm too short fused today.
<dennister> Agent_bob: not that I could descipher or put in here...isn't there a way to simply remove the lock on the package manager so I can reinstall/purge/ etc?
<genii-around> szrhawaii: In the program called Konsole, the intention is to type: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<genii-around> szrhawaii: And then to hit enter
<szrhawaii> yeah its asking for a password
<szrhawaii> i dont know what it is
<genii-around> szrhawaii: Good, put in your usual password
<genii-around> szrhawaii: And then to hit enter
<Agent_bob> dennister without seeing any "error" message i don't know what you are fighting against.  so i can't answer that.   i gave you three commands that "should" help with most broken package deps...
<szrhawaii> i tried but it freezes me after the 3rd key
<szrhawaii> and tells me wrong password
<Agent_bob> dennister and you said it "didn't"  so i need more information,
<genii-around> szrhawaii: When you are typing in your password, you will not see any text appearing
<Agent_bob> dennister let start with this.   sudo aptitude install -f  # what error does that yeld if any ?
<dennister> Agent_bob: and i'd love to give it to you, but don't know how...not with the results (?) i got from using the arrown keys
<genii-around> szrhawaii: This is normal.
<szrhawaii> ok its on
<szrhawaii> it says processing triggers
<Agent_bob> dennister oh i didn't mention, to exit the "less" filter use Q
<szrhawaii> it says ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<szrhawaii> now what do i do
<genii-around> szrhawaii: When it comes back to just $         then close the terminal. Your package manager should work afterwards
<szrhawaii> ok
<szrhawaii> thanks it worked
<szrhawaii> hi-five
<Agent_bob> thanks genii-around     one at a time is all i can handle today.
<genii-around> szrhawaii: You're welcome
<dennister> Agent_bob: that's ok, I figured that out :)
<genii-around> Agent_bob: Heh, I understand
<szrhawaii> oh one more wuestion
<szrhawaii> question
<szrhawaii> what files should i download for plasmoids or the plasma theme
<szrhawaii> any recommendations
<dennister> but here's some data...when I typed in 'sudo dpkg --configure libgraphviz4' the result was an error in loading shared libraries" libtdl.so.3: cannot open shared objecty file: no such file or directory
<szrhawaii> also does anyone recommend them or do they upload slow or make my comp slow
<genii-around> szrhawaii: The default list which comes standard is found here, with some screenshots and descriptions http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Plasma/Plasmoids
<szrhawaii> my adept manager froze again
<ubuntu_> I'm using the liveCD for Kubuntu 8.10 and it looks great, but there seems to be one glitch.  About every 9-10 seconds the entire screen seems to blink as if it's refreshing.  it's very annoying and i was wondering if it is because i'm using the livecd or if this is an issue with 8.10
<dennister> Agent_bob: does that help you with more information?
<genii-around> szrhawaii: Let it run until finished, even if it apears not to be doing anything
<Agent_bob> dennister maybe,    ok.  lets try this from a different angle.    give me a sec.
<szrhawaii> its good
<dennister> Agent_bob: also, oneof the earliest problem files I saw was libgphoto2-2, and when i type in 'sudo dpkg --cofnigure libgphoto2-2 i get a post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<szrhawaii> i just shut it down
<szrhawaii> iam gonna restart to reboot the system
<genii-around> dennister: This happens when for instance the post install script says "start the app" when it's already running or so
<dennister> genii-around: well, i originally saw it while I still had that pc in the other room...now it's behind me and i'm still getting it
<dennister> so it couldn't have been already running when I saw it in this room after the shutdown
<genii-around> dennister: Try using dpkg-reconfigure   instead of dpkg --configure      if the app already exists (or partially exists)
<Sir_Captain> I'm using the liveCD for Kubuntu 8.10 and it looks great, but there seems to be one glitch.  About every 9-10 seconds the entire screen seems to blink as if it's refreshing.  it's very annoying and i was wondering if it is because i'm using the livecd or if this is an issue with 8.10
<szrhawaii> do plasmoids take up  a  lot of space
<Dr_willis> szrhawaii,  depends on the plasmoid.. but i doubt if they do
<dennister> genii-around: ok, tried it with libgphoto2-2, and only error message i got was that it's "broken or not fully installed"....duh, i knew that :)
<Dr_willis> !info plasmoid-weather
<ubottu> plasmoid-weather (source: plasmoid-weather): A weather display plasmoid for KDE 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 2434 kB, installed size 3424 kB
<genii-around> dennister: So remove with purge, then reinstall it
<dennister> i tried that, too, before coming into the channel...no joy
<Agent_bob> dennister  as root.    apt-get install --reinstall `COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | grep ^ii | cut -d' ' -f3`
<Agent_bob> dennister see if that will run
<Agent_bob> walk fly swim or crawl
<dennister> genii-around: wait, this time it worked; purged libgphoto2-2, it took quite a bit of other files with it, and now my list of broken packages is smaller :)
<Agent_bob> oh,  you are making progress,  i'll wait.
<dennister> ok, i'm gonna continue purging, writing down what i'm purging to reinstall them
<Agent_bob> dennister also one can use,  dpkg --configure -a --force-all    # but that's pretty heavy handed.
<szrhawaii> the thing called kwin-styleserenity is that any good
<Agent_bob> szrhawaii emacs is better than vim
<szrhawaii> emacs
<BluesKaj> looking for a decent record app for transfering vinyl to digital/wav. Audacity and gramofile are unstable on my pc. They lockup and become unresponsive ..dunno why .
<Agent_bob> i mean don't start a plasmoid war in here.
<szrhawaii> im looking for a decent one
<szrhawaii> cause i did that kwin one and it didnt work
<Agent_bob> szrhawaii but it's all up to you, not us, as to whether or not you will like something,    try it and see.
<tony__> bonsoir
<Agent_bob> howdy tony__
<szrhawaii> yeah do you recommend a specific file to download off of adept manager
<dennister> hurrah!! only 3 purges and lots of packages removed, so I have now been able to install something else, just to make sure lock is removed
<tony__> quelqu'un parle francais ?
<szrhawaii> im always willing to try different programs
<Agent_bob> szrhawaii nope.  and that was the whole point of my last three posts to y.
<Agent_bob> you.
<BluesKaj> !fr | tony__
<ubottu> tony__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Sir_Captain> is anybody able to help with my screen flickering problem?  the hardware is fine as i don't have the problem while booting.
<szrhawaii> you know how many come up when i type in emacs
<tony__> ok thx
<Agent_bob> szrhawaii heh.  emacs is an editor and an operating system and...   but it's not a plasmoid that i know of.
<szrhawaii> how do i configure it to work goo
<szrhawaii> d
 * Agent_bob head-desk
<Dragnslcr> The only thing preventing emacs from being a great operating system is the lack of a decent text editor
<Agent_bob> dennister all fixed ?
<dennister> Agent_bob: nope, not quite...the real culprit seems to be libgphoto2-2...simply will NOT install properly, and lots of toehr apps depend on it
<BluesKaj> hey dennister ...running Intrepid ?
<dennister> it's the post-installation script returning error code 127 because it can't find ligphoto2_port.so.0
<Agent_bob> dennister ok does it yeld an error message /
<Agent_bob> ?
<Agent_bob> seems i timmed that wrong.
<dennister> BluesKaj: not on your life! :) did try it, but I'll wait until they get soem of the bugs out, thank you
<dennister> Agent_bob: yes, ur timing is off :)...error message ^^
<szrhawaii> oh i got a good question ive been trying to figure out
<szrhawaii> how do you make a sphere or cylinder for compiz fusion rather than a square
<Agent_bob> dennister does find /lib /usr -iname libgphoto* | grep .so      return anything ?
<szrhawaii> is there a specific file i need or something
<genii-around> szrhawaii: It doesn't have yet any ability like that
<BluesKaj> dennister:  wise move ..too late for me ...i'm stuck with it :(
<szrhawaii> but i see other people making spheres on theres
<szrhawaii> using the background manipulation
<szrhawaii> in mac they have that option
<szrhawaii> for tiger
<genii-around> szrhawaii: There are some cube addons which may do this. As for where they are or how to install them, no idea
<szrhawaii> ok
<Dr_willis> As if the cube wasent enough eye candy. :)
<Dr_willis> We need a Dodechahadron!
<szrhawaii> i know it has to do with the background editing but i tried this one guys instructions but it didnt work i thought maybe i was missing a file or something to do it
<dennister> Agent_bob: i'm waiting for results...
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis have you never read "the eye is not full of seeing and the ear is not full of hearing"  you can never have "enough" eyecandy
<Agent_bob> dennister k    it shouldn't take too long.  but it is searching the hdd
<szrhawaii> oh do you guess know the file name for where i can change my openoffice ssplash theme
<genii-around> szrhawaii: The channel to ask in would be  #compiz-fusion
<szrhawaii> i have the splash i want i forgot the file name
<dennister> Agent_bob: yes, 2 results, both in /usr/lib directories...there's libgphoto2.so.2 and libgphoto2.so.2.3.0
<szrhawaii> thanks genii
<Agent_bob> dennister and that's not the file name that the error message was about ?
<dennister> Agent_bob: nope, the error message was about looking for libgphoto2_port,so,0, which we've now confirmed doesn't exist
<Agent_bob> dennister ok.   check the package manager for the file name     apt-cache search libgphoto2_port
<dennister> Agent_bob: got no results, just my prompt again
<Agent_bob> !info libgphoto2_port hardy
<ubottu> Package libgphoto2_port does not exist in hardy
<Agent_bob> !info libgphoto2-port hardy
<ubottu> Package libgphoto2-port does not exist in hardy
<tony_93> have a good night
<Agent_bob> so why is that being a dependancy....     ;/
<genii-around> Weird
<dennister> beats me, heheheh
<genii-around> Do you have some repo like -proposed enabled?
<dennister> genii-around: nope, definitely not
<Agent_bob> that is hardy,  right ?
<dennister> not even backports, and yes, hardy...8.04.1
<genii-around> !info libgphoto2-port0
<dennister> brand new installation, which is why i haven't even gotten a gui yet
<ubottu> libgphoto2-port0 (source: libgphoto2): gphoto2 digital camera port library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 95 kB, installed size 620 kB
<genii-around> !info libgphoto2-port0 hardy
<szrhawaii> but then the other one says 1:07.4
<ubottu> libgphoto2-port0 (source: libgphoto2): gphoto2 digital camera port library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.0-8ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 92 kB, installed size 572 kB
<genii-around> Hm
 * genii-around sips
<Agent_bob> dennister install that   ^
<dennister> okie doke
<Agent_bob> In component main
<Agent_bob> aptitude or apt should have drawn that in,   that looks like a dependancy that is misconfigured in the database    i.e. package bug.
<QContinueum> if I enable desktop effects, do i need to restart X for it to take effect?
<Agent_bob> you're the QContinueum, don't you know ?
<Agent_bob> :)
<genii-around> QContinueum: Not usually
<Agent_bob> QContinueum as far as i know.  you don't, but it wont hurt to try it.
<sjdurfey> how well does dual-monitor support in 8.10 perform and how easy is it to set it up?
<QContinueum> Agent_bob: different spelling... they're always getting our mail mixed up
<Agent_bob> :)
<genii-around> QContinueum: As for spelling I believe it's no e in continuum
<genii-around> ;)
<QContinueum> genii-around: exactly
 * Agent_bob can't spell foo
 * genii-around can barely spell bar
<Agent_bob> and despiZes spelling/grammer nazis
<Shira> How do I upgrade to intrepid?
<Shira> I'm on hoary
<Agent_bob> !upgrade | Shira you install clean.
<ubottu> Shira you install clean.: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Agent_bob> Shira upgrade from hoary is no longer supported.
<Agent_bob> hoary is no longer supported.
<dennister> Agent_bob: ok, tried installing gphoto2, same issues, then purged, then tried installing libgphoto2-port0, result was that I was told I already had the newest version instaled...
<sjdurfey> how well does dual-monitor support in 8.10 perform and how easy is it to set it up?
<dragoon> WHAT I NEED TO DO TO INSTALL JAVA IN KDE $
<dragoon> oups sorry
<dragoon> kde 4 *
<Agent_bob> dennister add    --reinstall
<Shira> was upgrading from hoary to intrepid EVER supported?
<bazhang> Shira, no.
<Shira> haha
<bazhang> Shira, hoary is long end of life
<Agent_bob> Shira upgrading from hoary was supported while hoary was supported.
<bazhang> !eol > Shira
<ubottu> Shira, please see my private message
<Shira> got it
<Agent_bob> actually the installer in hoary had a few querks/bugs   but other than that, it was a pretty usable release.
<Shira> I'm guessing any further discussion of hoary is uber off-topic now?
<Agent_bob> Shira kinda.  but i'm usually OT anyway   ;/
<Shira> well, I guess that's sorta good news
<Shira> means that I couldn't have "missed" an upgrade window that never existed in the first place
<Agent_bob> right.
<Shira> I was wondering why "dist-upgrade" never worked...
<Shira> for a sec I thought my hoary install was borked because it just...sat there while I.I. was rolling out
<Agent_bob> that's why.   it was not implimented in that release
<Shira> aha
<Shira> well thanks for the info.
<Agent_bob> welcome.    and one can dl the ii iso and clean install at any point.
<dennister> Agent_bob: still no joy, i'm afraid...even purging libgphoto2-port0 and libgphoto2-2, then installing libgphoto2-port0 works fine, bug same errors pop up when i try to install libgphoto2-2...error message now talks about a '/usr/lib/int-camera list: error while loading shared libraries: libexif.so.12 doesn't exist, apparently
<Agent_bob> Q.  what do linux users do?
<Agent_bob> A. they install software.
<dennister> lol@ Agent_bob
<Shira> I'm waiting for the shipit CD
<dennister> */usr/lib/print-camera list
<Agent_bob> dennister i heard that 10 years ago when i was new to linux...
<paulo_> oie alguem ae??
<dennister> hehehah...been just over 2 years here...
<dennister> this is nuts...i don't even own a friggin camera...but it's holding all of kubuntu, xubuntu, and everything else up
<Agent_bob> dennister lets try the reinstall command i posted way up there ^
<Agent_bob> i'll repost it.
<Shira> Does anyone besides my RL buddies think LVM sucks?
<dennister> good :)...was wondering which one
<Agent_bob> dennister  as root.    apt-get install --reinstall `COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | grep ^ii | cut -d' ' -f3`
<genii-around> dennister: apt-cache depends libgphoto2-2       shows these as dependencies:  adduser libc6 libexif12 libgphoto2-port0 libjpeg62 libltdl3
<genii-around> Agent_bob: Interestingly it shows gphoto2 as both a Conflicts and a Suggests
<Agent_bob> genii-around but there are too many odd ball errors comming up.   that has to be a package bug.
<genii-around> Agent_bob: I'm thinking similar. Why would it suggest a package which it also says conflicts for example
<dennister> Agent_bob: tried your rather-long command and was told apt couldn't find the pagage 'colums''
<dennister> *'columns'
<genii-around> dennister: put an "n"
<Agent_bob> exactly  and why would it remove a dot so file and then depend on it.
<dennister> i hyad doulbe-checked my typing in terminal, but not here :)
<Agent_bob> dennister backtic not front tic
<Dr_willis> this is when theuse of $() comes in handy
<Dr_willis> :)
<Agent_bob> case sensitive
<genii-around> Yup
<Dr_willis> 'wheres the ` key!' :)  (heard asked befor)
<Dr_willis> The what? whats a | !! :)
<Dr_willis> 'Linux - using all those keys you never knew what they were for!'
<genii-around> Hehe
<Agent_bob> :)
<Dr_willis> 'Anykey? where the Anykey!'
<Dr_willis> My Fave = 'im typing in my password but its not showing anything!'
<genii-around> dennister: Can you pastebin result of:   apt-cache policy adduser libc6 libexif12 libgphoto2-port0 libjpeg62 libltdl3
<Dr_willis> Had to explain that to quite a few people...
<dennister> Agent_bob: k, so ichanged allthe 's to backtics, and got same errors i've already received...will try the libexif file
<dennister> ok, was able to install pastebinit this time around, so will try
<genii-around> dennister: In that case:   apt-cache policy adduser libc6 libexif12 libgphoto2-port0 libjpeg62 libltdl3  | pastebinit
<genii-around> Hockey, AFK
<szrhawaii> can anyone help me with this
<dennister> http://pastebin/f3202204d
<szrhawaii> im trying to update my compiz using my repositories
<szrhawaii> how do i do that
<szrhawaii> i got a website where the links are would i plug them into the third party url link thing
<szrhawaii> or is there a easier way
<Agent_bob> you need gpm too
<szrhawaii> gpm
<Agent_bob> dennister that url is borked
<szrhawaii> ohh
<szrhawaii> wrong person
<Agent_bob> !info gpm hardy
<ubottu> gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-25ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 373 kB, installed size 708 kB
<Agent_bob> lets you copy and paste from console   &
<dragoon> hey guys
<genii-around> dennister: "Unknown post id, it may have expired or been deleted"
<dennister> Agent_bob: well that's what terminal gave me as the url for the paste
<Shira> I got directiosn for upgrading to intrepid.
<Agent_bob> genii-around the url is bogus.   http://pastebin/  <<<
<dragoon>  i got a xps 1730 integrate webcam how can i configure it in kubuntu
<Agent_bob> dennister if so the package pastebinit is bug'd
<dennister> genii-around: ok, try these numbers: f6d2ec4b8
<Agent_bob> dennister http://pastebin/  <<< not a domain
<dennister> if that doesn't work either the pastebinit package is  buggy
<genii-around> Weird. Both those no good
<Agent_bob> genii-around dennister    http://pastebin/  <<< not a domain
<genii-around> Agent_bob: Yes I caught that first few times :)
<dennister> genii-around: Agent_bob: be back in 5 minutes...need to go outside for a cancer stick
<genii-around> Agent_bob: However here it redirects to the actual www.pastebin.com
<Agent_bob> genii-around but that's not what pastebinit uses is it ?
<Agent_bob> genii-around it uses paste.ubuntu.com   no?
<genii-around> Agent_bob: Mine uses pastebin.com
<genii-around> (by default)
<Agent_bob> hmmm interesting.    investigating.
<Ashex> is there any way to just, you know, put a folder shortcut on the menu bar?
<dragoon>  i got a xps 1730 integrate webcam how can i configure it in kubuntu
<dragoon> ???
<genii-around> Agent_bob: Her paste is now valid
<bluecopper> good evening
<genii-around> Agent_bob: http://pastebin.com/f6d2ec4b8
<Agent_bob> pastebinit-0.9 does use pastebin.com
<Ashex> anyone?
<dragoon> hello anyone ?
<bluecopper> i have a e-systems 4213 laptop that i installed kubuntu on for a student but the desktop is quite large. i checked the desktop resolution and the highest  is 800x600
<bluecopper> i'm assuming that i need aditional drivers but how do i do that?
<bluecopper> i dont get any prompt to install restricted drivers
<Ashex> ah ha! figured it out
<dennister> genii-around: could you take bluecopper's problem on while Agent_bob helps me with this dependency probem?
<benbloom> bluecopper: what's your video device?
<genii-around> dennister: Someone's on it :)
<bluecopper> i'm actually trying to find it
<bluecopper> but i cant seem to find any specs online for this laptop
<dennister> ok, what about dragoon's problem?
<benbloom> bluecopper: $ lspci | grep Video
<benbloom> nope dennister, I'm useless
<dennister> <sigh> maybe I should just reinstall, but not with the mini.iso this time if new packages are causing probs
<Agent_bob> dennister    COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f-3 | pastebinit
<bluecopper> i get no output
<benbloom> bluecopper: do lspci | grep VGA in terminal
<benbloom> sorry
<dennister> Agent_bob: tried what you suggested, but there wasn't a first backtic so now i'm in an editor i can't get out of
<bluecopper> SIS 771/671 PCIE
<joe-coder> this is probably a complex matter, but is there a way to get all applications to store their settings in a subfolder of my home folder?
<Agent_bob> ctrl+D
<joe-coder> without changing my home folder itself.
<bluecopper> benbloom: rev 10
<Agent_bob> dennister i'll rewrite the command i posted earlier, for you.
<dennister> Agent_bob: don't bother
<dennister> i tried just usin the arrow keys to get the command...didn't work and i can't be more specific right now
<Agent_bob> dennister  sudo apt-get install --reinstall $(COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | grep ^ii | cut -d" " -f3)     # but maybe you can tell what all the chars are with it typed that way.
<benbloom> that's the whole line bluecopper?
<bluecopper> oh u wanted it all ok hold on
<bluecopper> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Sytems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<benbloom> bluecopper: can you copy and paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to pastebin.com
<dennister> Agent_bob: i keep being told that cut needs an argument
<Agent_bob> ok.    dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<Agent_bob> does that output anything ?
<Sir_Captain> i'm not sure what kind of video card i have, is there something i can type in a terminal to find that out?
<dennister> ok, new error message: E: Couldn't configure pre-depend coreutils for debianutils, probably a dependency cycle
<Agent_bob> dennister i'm finished playing with that thing.   use this command at your own descretion.    sudo dpkg --configure --force-all -a
<bluecopper> benbloom: i'll be posting it as "student"
<dennister> Agent_bob: got lots of results, scrolled by so fast i couldn't catch half of it
<Agent_bob> dennister i'm finished playing with that thing.   use this command at your own descretion.    sudo dpkg --configure --force-all -a
<Agent_bob> or not at all.
<Agent_bob> read what --force  does in   man dpkg   before you run it.
<dennister> Agent_bob: already did it, was ready to reinstall from a cdrom instead of this mini.iso anyway...i'm done trying to solve this problem, too...fed up
<Agent_bob> then run that and see if it fixes it
<dennister> sometimes it's faster to simply reinstall than try to fix installation and dependency hell
 * Agent_bob finds that --force-all kinda casts hell into the lake of fire.
<student> benbloom: http://pastebin.com/m15d0f7bd
<Shentino> Did I say I was upgrading from hoary?
<dennister> Agent_bob: well, it didn't fix anything, still having same problems with libgphoto2-2, and all the guis, both gnome and kde, depend on it
<Shentino> If so, sorry.  I meant hardy
<dennister> Agent_bob: thanks for trying, anyway...at least we did try to rescue the installation
<dennister> gave it the old college try...
<dragoon> what programe
<benbloom> bluecopper: I feel bad. I'm not probably going to be much help and I have to go eat dinner. so I will be a minute. you may want to ask around if anyone can help you in the mean time. if not, I'll be back in a half hour... sorry again :/
<dragoon> i can use for webcam ?
<student> oh ok then
<genii-around> wifi card overheated, on backup now
<dennister> now it's almost 11 here and i'm gonna try and get some rest...tried to build this server on the weekend, with a never-used mobo, and it kept freezing before I could get any OS installed, so thought the mobo was defective...solved that problem (cpu was overheating, bad heatsink) and now it's just software...
<jerzy_> hola
<jerzy_> tengo una duda
<jerzy_> acerca de ubuntu
<dennister> good night folks :-)
<jerzy_> no puedo compilar songbird
<jerzy_> i cant install songbird
<jerzy_> how can i do it?
<bluecopper> can anyone help me with a resolution prob am having with an e-systems 4213 laptop with a SIS 771/671 PCIE video card?
<Shentino> Gracias por usar ingles.
<Agent_bob> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Agent_bob> !upgrade > Shentino
<ubottu> Shentino, please see my private message
<genii-around> dragoon: The webcam on Dell 1420,1520 and 1730 has vendor:device of 05a9:2640 for webcam which is OmniVision OV2640. This uses module called uvcvideo
<genii-around> Bah they left now
 * genii-around sips
<bilicki> I am having a problem browsing into my hotmail account
<bilicki> anyone else?
<bilicki> using firefox / konqueror / seamonkey
<Dragnslcr> A problem other than it being Hotmail?
 * Dragnslcr runs
<Shentino> if you want to switch, don't forget to forward from your old email to your new email
<bilicki> gmail is my primary email anyway
<bilicki> but, still, why can I not access hotmail?
<Shentino> I can help you
<Shentino> but please take it to PM as it's off topic
<Dragnslcr> That's a rather vague description
<bluecopper> hey my adept not showing me the available packages
<Shentino> unless you're having trouble only on ubuntu instead of everwhere
<bilicki> it's only on kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> It could be anything from entering the wrong password, to DNS resolution issues, to underpants gnomes
<ctw> Hi! Can anybody here tell me how I can set up kgpg to work on two different machines. I generated a keypair on one and uploaded the public key to a key server. Now I want to use that same identity on a different machine (I already loaded and signed a few keys on the 1st machine and ideally would like to transfer all that to the other)
<OpenSorce> Just noticed that the "96" Nvidia driver has been released for 8.10. The 173 driver seems to be working fine so far....would using the 96 driver be an upgrade?
<bilicki> in windows, it works fine
<bilicki> here is a better description: when i try to log into my hotmail account, the browser displays a white page, and times out
<Shentino> hmm...
<bilicki> konqueror can't even get to the signin page
<Shentino> that's more diagnostic :)
<Dragnslcr> Sounds like a DNS issue
<Shentino> did you try other browsers?
<Shentino> and do you have any error messages?
<OpenSorce> I had a similar issue in a lesser distro. It cleared up when I disabled ipv6....
<Shentino> lesser distro :P
<OpenSorce> *cough* suckdriva *cough*
<bilicki> i used to be able to get onto the login page with seamonkey, FF and konquror... now I can only get there with FF
<bilicki> and, facebook is also not perforing very well
<dragoon> why my linux said no webcam installed ?
<bilicki> sometimes, it works, sometimes it doesn't
<dragoon> how can i install it
<genii> dragoon: The webcam on Dell 1420,1520 and 1730 has vendor:device of 05a9:2640 for webcam which is OmniVision OV2640. This uses module called uvcvideo
<dragoon> how can i install it
<dragoon> :(
<genii> dragoon: echo "uvcvideo" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<genii> dragoon: This should make it load each boot
<dragoon> ok
<dragoon> so i reboot
<genii> dragoon: For one-time:     sudo modprobe uvcvideo
<bilicki> also, another thing i noticed: when i am upgrading my system, the download speeds are quite low: about 50 kb/s, whereas my internet connection can support at least 300kb/s... this is from ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<genii> dragoon: Rarely need reboot in Linux :)
<dragoon> ok
<dragoon> so can i try it now ?
<genii> dragoon: When module is loaded, you should see after that there is now a device:   /dev/video      or possibly  /dev/video0   or /dev/video1           ... use this in applications when asked what to use for camera
<genii> dragoon: Sure
 * OpenSorce looks at the 700+ day uptime of his Slack box and says "Reboot? People still do that?!?"
<genii> OpenSorce: Exactly
<dragoon> youthink that should work in kopete
<OpenSorce> Of course, I use IceWM on that box and run most everything from xterm :-P
<OpenSorce> Seems like a kde upgrade might need a reboot
<dragoon> when i open camorama its said could not connect to video device /dev/vedeo0
<dragoon> genii:  not work :(
<genii> dragoon: Please put in pastebin result of command:       dmesg | tail
<Shentino> Is 1G of ram good enough for intrepid?
<OpenSorce> dragoon, /dev/video0 maybe?
<ctw> I just found the solution: copying the .gnupg directory
<dragoon> genii:  its what he said yes
<OpenSorce> Shentino, it's what I have, it works great
<dragoon> sorry
<dragoon> OpenSorce:  yes
<genii> dragoon: Please as I said, put into the pastebin result of:    dmesg |  tail              ...this will tell us what it thinks when the module gets loaded
<OpenSorce> dragoon, I've only been half listening.....have you already done "lsusb" to see if the system sees the camera?
<dragoon> OpenSorce:  i don't think so
<dragoon> OpenSorce:  where is that :
<dragoon> and genii pastebin where
<OpenSorce> dragoon, nvm....go with what genii is telling you
<OpenSorce> genii, sry :-)
<dragoon> ok genii what sit is pastebin
<genii> !paste | dragoon
<ubottu> dragoon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dragoon> ok thanks
<benbloom> I have an interesting problem. I installed vlc and vlc-nox (I think apt installed it automatically) but there is no vlc-nox in my $PATH I can't seem to run it
<genii> benbloom: It should just be vlc   ... the -nox means without the X server
<benbloom> i know. can't get it to run without X. works on my laptop (ubuntu/hardy) but not my desktop (kubuntu/hardy)
<dragoon> genii:  ok genii webcam the title
<genii> dragoon: You need to give the web address like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/abcdefghi
<genii> So we can look at it
<dragoon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/70791/
<genii> dragoon: Reading
<genii> Hm
<genii> dragoon: Please do:  sudo modprobe -r uvcvideo && sudo modprobe uvcvideo       ...and then again do the pastebin of:  dmesg | tail
<joe-coder> can someone help me mount a samba share?
<joe-coder> sudo mount -t cifs -o username=Guest //192.168.2.1/home /media/server
<joe-coder> that command hangs and never finishes
<dragoon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/70793/
<genii> dragoon: Reading
<Shentino> Is there a good way to list all the "dependency apex"'s?
<Shentino> as in...any package that is not needed by another?
<Shentino> I've got some "try once" packages and I'd like to find them
<dragoon> genii: i think hes left :(
<Shentino> Will intrepid have a convenient upgrade function to go to jaunty?
<genii> dragoon: Apologies, I am getting disconnected today often
<genii> dragoon: The "uvcvideo: Failed to query (135) UVC control 1 (unit 0) : -110 (exp. 26)."   error seems relevant here. Googling shows me it is an issue of usbaudio and uvcvideo issues. The usbaudio driver needs loading previous to the uvcvideo
<genii> Reference: http://lists.berlios.de/pipermail/linux-uvc-devel/2007-September/002171.html
<condon> do I have to install something to install software with 'deb'?
<dragoon> its work now
<dragoon> i don't know why
<genii> dragoon: So, to open the file /etc/modules like:   alt-f2 kdesudo kate /etc/modules                and then to insert:     usbaudio           ..on a line by itself BEFORE uvcvideo
<genii> dragoon: Likely it works now because we unloaded and reloaded the uvcvideo
<dragoon> you sure
<dragoon> so i can stay like that ?
<genii> dragoon: The details are in the website I gave, dry reading but informative :)
<dragoon> lol thanks
<condon> Anyone know how to install w/ deb?
<genii> dragoon: If you change nothing right now in /etc/modules     after next boot no cam again
<dragoon> genii:  eally
<dragoon> so what i need to do
<genii> condon: If yoyu have somefile.deb   install it by:      sudo dpkg -i somefile.deb
<genii> dragoon: I just told you!
<genii> dragoon: So, to open the file /etc/modules like:   alt-f2 kdesudo kate /etc/modules                and then to insert:     usbaudio           ..on a line by itself BEFORE uvcvideo
<genii> ^
<sd32> !esperanza
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esperanza
<condon> deb http://repository.cairo-dock.org/ubuntu hardy cairo-dock
<condon> what about that?
<condon> just get "bash: deb: command not found"
<dragoon> am on 8.10
<genii> condon: echo "deb http://repository.cairo-dock.org/ubuntu hardy cairo-dock" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list                then: sudo apt-get update
<dragoon> alt+f2 make a windows i wrote what you said and enter not working
<genii> dragoon: From Konsole you can also do:    sudo nano /etc/modules
<condon> thanks a lot man
<genii> dragoon: Then make the edit as described, put:   usbaudio       BEFORE uvcvideo line. Then  ctrl-x to exit. Put Y to save. Then Enter to confirm same name of /etc/modules
<genii> condon: You're welcome
<dragoon> so like usbaudio
<genii> condon: After that you'll be able to install it
<dragoon> uvcvideo
<genii> dragoon: Exactly. Each on it's own line, with uvcvideo    being the last one, underneath of usbaudio
<genii> Not on same line
<dragoon> ok what command for sauvegard
<genii> sauvegard?
<dragoon> yep to save
<genii> Ah, "safeguard" or so en anglais
<dragoon> allright
<dragoon> sorry for my french word
<dragoon> so its supose to be alt + s
<dragoon> save and quit right ?
<genii> dragoon: To exit:   ctrl-x
<genii> dragoon: To save: Y
<genii> dragoon: To confirm save name: Enter
<dragoon> y is syntaxe
<genii> "Y" is just shor for "Yes"
<dragoon> o
<dragoon> umm
<genii> PErhaps if your nano is French then O for "Oui"
<genii> Although that is a guess on my part
<dragoon> lol
<dragoon> yeah
<dragoon> allright done
<genii> dragoon: Perhaps reboot and see if it survives working after that.
<dragoon> ok
<dragoon> right now ?
<dragoon> i brb
<genii> Sure, I'll stary here
<genii> *stay
<genii> And I'll drink some coffee to cut down on typos....
 * genii sips
<dragoon> genii:  thanks a lot
<dragoon> work
<dragoon> he hava a bluetooth on kubuntu ?
<genii> dragoon: You'
<genii> dragoon: You're welcome     rather :)
<dragoon> héhé
<dragoon> genii:  do you know if am abble to send like windows my cellular file on blutooth
<genii> dragoon: Yes, but right now I am very tired and unable to assist in this
<dragoon> ok
<dragoon> thanks
<dragoon> :)
<genii> :)
<isaacj87> hey all, I'm going to install kde4-nightly packages. Do I have to remove kde 4.1.3 before doing so?
<jomads> Ubuntu 1st timer..
<jomads> looks like it's just you an me isaacj87
<isaacj87> jomads: haha. how's it going then?
<jomads> Not too bad
<isaacj87> jomads: do you help with something?
<jomads> Installed easily
<jomads> just want to set up a password when turning on
<jomads> password for another user works
<jomads> I mean... when I boot up ubuntu it just logs in and that's not good. anyone can get in
<jomads> AI have tried to
<jomads> I've tried to get the login screenn to appear, but no luck
<isaacj87> jomads: what did you try?
<jomads> kde4-nightly packages
<jomads> what is that for May I ask?
<jomads> Users and Groups
<isaacj87> jomads: The devs put together packages KDE 4 trunk for people to try. and they're called ked4-nightly
<jomads> I see
<jomads> well
<jomads> I'm also looking for firestarter
<jomads> anyways
<jomads> in users and groups
<jomads> i clicked on properties
<jomads> selected password by hand
<isaacj87> jomads: try this for me then. Go into "System Settings" go to the "Advanced" tab and click on "Login Manager"
<jomads> ok
<jomads> SORRY
<jomads> where   is the SYSTEM SETTINGS?
<gravity1187> need some help with kontact can't seem to get gpg signing working
<gravity1187> need some help with kontact can't seem to get gpg signing working
<jomads> ANYONE out there
<jomads> where can I find SYSTEM SETTINGS?  TIA
<gravity1187> doesn't appear so
<ayar> hello
<ayar> that's cool! i'm new here...
<choma> anyone here who can help with upgrade woes ?
<choma> hi
<ana> hols
<ana> hola
<ana> emma
<genii> !es | ana
<ubottu> ana: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<isaacj87> Man, I just tried kde-nightly...KDE 4.2 is going to kick major butt.
<isaacj87> :)
<emma> isaacj87: oh yeah?
<Tm_T> isaacj87: just if you knew... (;)
<emma> isaacj87: does that mean that an update will come for the rest of us soonish?
<Tm_T> emma: no
<emma> oh okay
<Tm_T> 4.2 release will be done around new year
<isaacj87> Tm_T: Everything is smooth and polished
<emma> Oh well that's not soonish but it's pretty soon :)
<Tm_T> isaacj87: not as much it will be
<isaacj87> Tm_T: Really? Wow
<emma> what would be ideal is if someone could figure out a way to use a qt-firefox
<isaacj87> emma: Trust me, it'll be worth the wait :)
<emma> cool :)
<Tm_T> emma: I'm not a fan of Firefox so for me that's not a big deal
<isaacj87> Tm_T: Does the kde-nightly packages conflict with any of the 4.1.3 packages?
<isaacj87> Tm_T: I read somewhere that I had to remove KDE 4.1 before trying it. I didn't however
<Tm_T> isaacj87: no idea, I don't deal with daily stuff
<emma> Tm_T: what do you use as your regular browser?
<Tm_T> emma: Konqueror
<emma> Tm_T: Konqueror just doesn't seem to work on every page.
<choma> hi
<Tm_T> emma: for me it's fine and those irregular issues I solve with Firefox
<isaacj87> emma: True, but it's a lot lighter than firefox...I guess it's just a trade-off :/
<Tm_T> emma: some pages work better with Konqueror than Firefox so it's two-way deal
 * Tm_T builds her own KDE4, just the way she wants
<isaacj87> Tm_T: So you're not running KDE trunk?
<Tm_T> isaacj87: I am
<emma> Tm_T: it's getting better though from what I can tell.
<isaacj87> Tm_T: You just don't follow the nightly builds?
<Tm_T> isaacj87: no, I'm ahead of daily builds
<emma> Tm_T is probably one of the guys who writes the builds
<isaacj87> Tm_T: Oh, how do you keep up to date with the bleeding edge stuff?
<Tm_T> isaacj87: by building more than daily (:)
<isaacj87> Tm_T: Jeez! How long does it take to build?
<isaacj87> Tm_T: Couple hours I imagine?
<Tm_T> from 15 minutes to 12 hours, depends
<Tm_T> usually it's done fast, and in background so doesn't bother me
<Kurapika> hay algun canal en español
<Tm_T> !es | Kurapika
<ubottu> Kurapika: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<isaacj87> emma: In any case, when I tried out the daily builds, Kwin is super smooth. Plasma has these new handles that animate nicely and it's very polished feeling. The systray corrupted icons problem is dealt with quite nicely and everything doesn't feel so clunky.
<emma> I have ATi so no problems with icons.
<emma> I wish i could get the fglrx to work though. Every time I enable it,  my monitor protests with an error that says something like, 'resolution frequency too high' and the only way to get past that is to go to a tty and dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<joe_> does anyone know where i can get this PyMusique.deb ???
<joe_> i have tried alot of places on the net and i can NOT seem to be able to install it onto my computer
<isaacj87> joe_: As far as I know, it wouldn't make a difference if you could find it. It's obsolete and doesn't work
<joe_> why not?
<isaacj87> joe_: I'm guessing you're trying to access the itunes store?
<choma> anyone know how I can recover froma blank KDE 4.1 screen ? was working untill i did a suspend and resumeon my laptop. this worked with KDE 3.5.x
<joe_> yeah
<joe_> ok then if i can't from what u r tell'n me what other program can i use that is alot likee itunes???
<isaacj87> joe_: yeah, Apple has made sure the only client that can access their store is itunes. I like to use the Amazon MP3 downloader. It's Linux native and DRM free
<isaacj87> joe_: http://www.amazon.com/gp/dmusic/help/amd.html/ref=sv_dmusic_3
<anton_> teat
<anton_> test
<Guest13624> alguien habla español??
<isaacj87> es! | Guest13624
<emma> Guest13624: #kubuntu-es
<isaacj87> !es | Guest13624
<ubottu> Guest13624: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<joe_> kool thnk ^_^
<Guest13624> thanks
<emma> de nada
<jtelloluna> hola a todos
<Guest13624> jajaja
<anton_> hii emma
<emma> hi
<anton_> asl lz
<anton_> plz
<jtelloluna> tengo una duda ojala  este en el lugar indicado si no agradeceria  me  ubicaran
<isaacj87> joe_: Yup, no problem. :) Just download the Ubuntu package. It still works. I use it in Intrepid. Cool stuff!
<Guest13624> cual es la duda?
<jtelloluna> mira
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jtelloluna> acabo de instalar  linux
<jtelloluna> okok grax
<jtelloluna> y pss tengo la duda  de como abrir
<genii> !es > jtelloluna
<ubottu> jtelloluna, please see my private message
<jtelloluna> archivos .docx en openoffice?
<anton_> test
<joe_> what is a really good/great program for linux that is alot like itunes???
<emma> joe_: frostwire
<genii> anton_: This is the Kubuntu support channel. "asl" is not appropriate here
<anton_> thx
<anton_> sryy
<emma> joe_: and it's better than itunes because you don't have to pay for the songs.
<anton_> i am a newbie
<anton_> thx genii
<genii> anton_: No worries :)
<anton_> would u be my new friend
<anton_> ???
<joe_> i don't wanna use fostwire, srry i don't like it i did use it before and it was just trouble for me, srry to say
<anton_> genii
<emma> joe_: okay. hm.
<emma> joe_: what kind of trouble do you have with frostwire?
<genii> anton_: Everyone is my friend unless they behave badly
<anton_> ok i see
<joe_> i don't like limewire and that's what it is
<emma> joe_: maybe look around on last.fm, they have a lot of opensource music.
<emma> yeah but it's limewire without any spyware or bloat.
<choma> anyone know how I can recover froma blank KDE 4.1 screen ? was working untill i did a suspend and resumeon my laptop. this worked with KDE 3.5.x
<jtelloluna> regreso
<anton_> genii: so what's i should type if wanna ask about the originality?
<joe_> ok i'll try that and how can i keep my computer secure enough to where i wouldn't have to worry if someone was or is in my computer???
<emma> joe_: your computer is already that secure since you use linux, I think. Don't tell anyone your password.
<emma> joe_: you can go to your amarok and in the options enable the last.fm plugin too.
<joe_> lol  i do NOT tell anyone my password lol
<genii> jtelloluna: Solamente la lengua inglesa aquí satisface. si no /j #ubuntu-es
<joe_> got it
<emma> well (k)ubuntu disables the root account and that's what hackers are after, and they don't know your user name, so they won't be able to get you. Plus I think kubuntu comes with all outbound ports closed by default.
<genii> anton_: This channel is for asking about solutions to problems you may be having with the operating system of Kubuntu. For casual conversation, the better place to talk is the channel of #kubuntu-offtopic
<emma> genii: you are a very serious fellow.
<genii> emma: I work at it :)
<emma> :)
<choma> hey genii I am using Kubutu and have an issue - can you help ?
<genii> choma: Possibly. Please state the nature of your Kubuntu emergency
<genii> choma: ?
 * genii sips his coffee
<choma> hey genii was on the other screen - deleted files in /var/tmp/kdecache
<choma> and now i can view my desktop again :)
<genii> choma: That sounds good. So the issue then would be?
<choma> suspend and resume used to work with KDE 3.5
<genii> Ah.
<choma> now i get a blank screen
<choma> cant launch any kde app
<choma> no menu, only kmix and knotes for some reasons
<genii> choma: I'm still on 3.5 so not likely much help here
<choma> i just upgraded to 8.10
<choma> can i downgrade or do i need to do a resinstall ?
<choma> to get kde 3.5 ?
<genii> choma: Perhaps search bug reports of Launchpad for the issue
<choma> thanks
<y0ul053> could have them both installed side by side, so yeah a downgrade is possible
<genii> choma: There was a workaround for 3.5 on 8.10 but the links now are broken for it. So for now I'd have to say there is no downgrade option excet reinstall of 8.04 for instance
<y0ul053> wouldn't you just install kde-core or whatever package it is for 3.5?  Then just choose which one you'd like on the login screen
<genii> choma: You may still have the Hardy kernel available from grub screen to boot into
<choma> i do
<genii> y0ul053: You might think so. But it doesn't work like this. kde4 now is default and usurps the ~/.kde     and so on
<choma> i'll try that
<choma> hopefully dist upgrade didnt remove kde 3.5 packages
<joe_> once i save a tarz file how do i install it so i can open up the program and stuff???
<genii> joe_: First to ask:  did you download a tarball of something that is already available to install from package manager
<joe_> i download the last.fm that can connect to my media player and i would like to install it but i don't know how to???
<genii> joe_: You should likely examine the page from where you downloaded it for instructions on where it gets expanded to. For the expanding part: tar -xvzf  filename.tar.gz
<joe_> last.fm-1.4.2.58240.src.tar.bz2
<joe_> is the file name
<genii> !info lastfm
<ubottu> lastfm (source: lastfm): a music player for Last.fm personalized radio. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.5.1.31879.dfsg-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1655 kB, installed size 4872 kB
<y0ul053> speaking of last.fm, check out Ampache
<y0ul053> !info ampache
<ubottu> ampache (source: ampache): web-based audio file management system. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.3-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1347 kB, installed size 7024 kB
<joe_> yes i got it from last.fm
<genii> joe_: See above. lastfm is in the repositories and you can use the package manager to install it
<joe_> how?
<y0ul053> sudo or apt
<y0ul053> errr
<y0ul053> apt-get
<joe_> i'm srry i don't know the command lines yet for ubuntu
<genii> joe_: Open Adept, make sure that all repositories are enabled in it. Then use the search part and put in: lastfm
<joe_> ive been use'n it now for almost a month and i still don't know them
<y0ul053> there's also .... yeah ^^
<genii> y0ul053: :)
<genii> y0ul053: He'll need somehow universe enabled
<y0ul053> ah yeh
<joe_> got it, thnx
<joe_> if i have any problem's i'll let ya know
<joe_> ^)^
<joe_> ^_^
<genii> joe_: np
<joe_> ok it's installing rite now
<y0ul053> nice!
<joe_> and it's done
<genii> joe_: So much simpler, yes?
<joe_> now i'm gonna see if it worked or not
<joe_> yes!!!
<joe_> ^_^
<y0ul053> always search adept before trying to install from source, been down that road plenty of times, it sucks ;p
<joe_> got it and it's up and running  ^_^
<genii> Hmm. Apparently choma could not articulate his problem
<y0ul053> guess not
<genii> joe_: Congrats :) Always check Adept first for the application you want, if not found there THEN pursue other ways of installing
<joe_> ^_^  got it, thnx for the help  ^_^
<genii> joe_: Anytime, and enjoy lastfm :)
<y0ul053> *sigh* fixing mp3 tags is tedious
<joe_> will do but if i want a song from lastfm how do i put it onto my mp3 player???
<genii> joe_: Not sure on that
<y0ul053> can't download from there.  If you use firefox, go install the greasemonkey addon.  there's a script to add download links to the charts page on userscripts.org
<joe_> hm
<y0ul053> there're a few other scripts for last.fm floating around there too
<joe_> k
<genii> I used to use jackd to capture stream from audio input but it's a pain to set up
<RandyCalifornia> hello!
<RandyCalifornia> I'm Batman :FD
<RandyCalifornia> :D
<apparle> how to mount the FAT partitions automatically
<genii> RandyCalifornia: So you have some issue regarding running Kubuntu on the bat-computer to ask about? ;)
<genii> apparle: To make an entry for the drive or partition in the /etc/fstab   with options you like for allow of read/write or so on
<apparle> genii: I am unable to understand the option, what should about dmast umask etc.......
<genii> apparle: I no longer use any Windows filesystems so rusty on the options you'd likely need. 1 minute
<genii> apparle: Likely something like whats in here probably: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442321
<Coontact> MY point is that niggers overwhelmingly commit more crimes (especially violent) crimes than any other group.
<Coontact> Want proof? I thought you would never ask:
<Coontact> WHILE ONLY AROUND 12% OF THE U.S. POPULATION AND
<Coontact> OUTNUMBERED BY OTHER RACES BY 9 TO 1:
<Coontact> NIGGERS COMMIT BETWEEN 51% AND 60% OF THE MURDERS
<Coontact> NIGGERS ARE ARRESTED FOR 57- 61% OF THE ROBBERIES
<Coontact> NIGGERS COMMIT OVER 50% OF THE ROBBERIES
<RandyCalifornia> hello!
<dwidmann> Hi there
<piratas> hi vsem
<piratas> kto nibud' mojet pomo4? u menya kubuntu i ya ishu soksifikator... )
<piratas> ky ky ))
<piratas> somebody hear me ?
<piratas> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ActionParsnip> yeah, wassup man?
<piratas> hi, can u help me ?))
<piratas> i installed kubuntu, and searching for soft... i need to using socks.....)
<piratas> i need it for using socks 5
<ActionParsnip> clea
<ActionParsnip> clear
<goldmetal> iwlist wlan0 scan ; will show me my receive signal level. how to find out my transmit signal level?
<ActionParsnip> goldmetal: its considered bad netiquette to ask in multiple rooms
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<ActionParsnip> install an app like wifi-radar
<goldmetal> it's a tough question
<genii> Not really
 * y0ul053 agrees
<beberlei> i have a question, i upgraded to the latest kubuntu version (intreprid) and had Mac Style menus in a seperate "panel" on the top in kde3.5
<beberlei> now kde4 does not know anything about that
<beberlei> and i lost the ability to search trough the "File, Edit..." menu bar of kde programs
<beberlei> any way of reverting this?
<RandyCalifornia> no
<genii> beberlei: As for the Mac Style it does not seem available yet in kde4 but someone may be working on it. Some extensive posts on the subject here http://forum.kde.org/showthread.php?tid=10019
<beberlei> what is strange is that kde4 seems to have remembered not to show a menubar on each window, but there is no option (or i dont find it) where to enable menubars in windows again
<Waldo_> Woah, KDE 3 has a universal menu bar available?
<beberlei> you can enable it in system settings anywhere
<beberlei> somewhere
<Waldo_> Found it. Super crazy awesome! =o
<czarny> jest tu ktoś z Polski?
<czarny> kurde nie ma tu nikogo?
<genii> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<czarny> genii witaj
<Waldo_> The universal menu bar isn't as universal as I'd hope =|
<genii> "universal" anythings are usually disappointing
<Waldo_> It's pretty universal on a Mac. Of course, it's also the only option on a Mac, so it's not surprising...
<zhuul> Hello guys, I am looking for network tools which list me applications, traffic and bandwich. Someone know some good tools?
<genii> ping netstat whois finger lsof
<genii> top as well
<zhuul> thank you I will take a look ;)
<ltghesp> Hi. I am having trouble with my eth0. I use dhcp and often get no ip.
<ltghesp> I just had an IP and then it stopped working (still had an IP in the 10.90 range but could not ping gateway). When I run dhclient eth0 it however requests an IP with an IP in the 192.168 range. any suggestions?
<corinth> Is there a way to install the KDE 4.2 dev in Kubunty 8.10?
<corinth> *Kubuntu
<corinth> How do I get Dolphin to remember window size?
<corinth> Is there a way to install the KDE 4.2 dev in Kubuntu 8.10?
<reanimation> #ubuntu-in
<drempels> Hi, why does installing firefox depend on synaptic package manager?
<ncfi1013> how can i get the open gl screensavers to work with nvidia-glx-96 graphics driver for nvidia geforce 6100 graphics card? they have been installed but they are not working.
<SkEmO> ok time to sleep kkthxbye!
<corinth> drempels: Just a guess: firefox is a gtk application, so it probably depends on the ubunt desktop (basic), and would then defend on synaptic
<level1> hi, I get an error when clicknig on a file in the panel... "KDEInit could not launch dolphin"
<level1> and dolphin doesn't start
<drempels> corinth: right, I'd like firefox but don't really want the whole of gnome too!
<drempels> corinth: thanks
<corinth> drempels: Really, you won't notice it. It's just the base files. You're not really getting much at all.
<drempels> corinth: yeah, i suppose, just didn't want  to confuse the user of this machine with two package manager options
<corinth> drempels: You could always just remove it from the menu :P
<drempels> corinth: I can always delete it from the menu
<drempels> corinth: haha yeah, cheers
<drempels> corinth: does flash work with konqueror?
<corinth> drempels: Yes, but the html rendering is so perfect it's not forgiving. Sites like digg.com are pretty screwed up.
<drempels> corinth: thanks, what is the standard Kubuntu way to install flash?
<corinth> Depends on the browser, drempels
<drempels> corinth: thanks, what is the standard Kubuntu way to install flash?
<drempels> corinth: sorry... thanks
<corinth> drempels: I'm not sure. In my experience, the flash plugin is usually there. Could be because of my installing  flash flash for firefox, though
<drempels> corinth: ok, cool
<corinth> Is there a way to install the KDE 4.2 dev in Kubuntu 8.10?
<Tm_T> corinth: yes
<Tm_T> corinth: like to build yourself or use readymade packages?
<corinth> Tm_T: I mean, without compiling it?
<corinth> readymade
<Tm_T> then use neon
<Tm_T> !neon
<corinth> I'm not THAT fluent yet, lol.
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE for more
<corinth> Ooh
<corinth> I knew about neon's amarok builds, but not the KDE 4 trunk
<corinth> Does it install alongside 4.1.2, or over it?
<Tm_T> corinth: no idea
<ptl> I want to raise a formal protest.
<ncfi1013> how can i get the opengl screensavers to work with nvidia-glx-96 graphics driver for the nvidia geforce 6100 graphics card? they have been installed but they are not working. the graphics driver works. the graphics card works. the opengl screensavers dont work.
<ptl> ncfi1013: is acceleration turned on for you?
<ncfi1013> what is it and where do i find it?
<rlang> i've got an udev related question: I want to create a symlink to a nic (like eth0) instead of renaming it. but the udev rule KERNEL=="eth0" SYSFS{adress}=="00:e0:XX:XX:XX:XX" NAME="eth0" SYMLINK+="alan0" doesn't do the trick
<IcyPolecat> hiya - anyone know why the restricted driver manager under intrepid doesn't install the ATI fglrx driver?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<EyesKiller> Hi, I hope somebody of you are java-developer/eclipse-user. I want to install eclipse with 'aptitude install eclipse'. But aptitude want to install gcj too. I want to use sun-java only. :/ How can I do that?
<ActionParsnip> !info gcj
<ubottu> gcj (source: gcc-defaults (1.74ubuntu2)): The GNU Java compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.1-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 48 kB
<ActionParsnip> its 48k, id just install it
<ActionParsnip> EyesKiller: if its a dependancy then you have to install it
<EyesKiller> If it's only 48k then its no problem, but it want to install eclipse-gcj, eclipse-*-gcj and so on. :(
<EyesKiller> As I said I already installed sun-java.
<scomar> J #kubuntu-devel
<EyesKiller> Ok, then I'll try in #kubuntu-devel, thank you all.
<stdin> EyesKiller: use "aptitude --without-recommends install ..."
<stdin> #kubuntu-devel has nothing to do with eclipse btw
<ActionParsnip> stdin: maybe the guys can recommend
<EyesKiller> Oh... great. I didn't know about --without-recommends. :) Thank you very much!
<EyesKiller> It's much smaller (about 350MB!).
<stdin> aptitude always installs recommends by default, and I think apt-get does now too. so --without-recommends is useful
<stdin> in fact ^ that is the reason firefox installs some gnome stuff. the packager refuses to accept that the gnome packages are not required for a "full firefox experience"
<EyesKiller> stdin: Good to know, since some recommended packages is annoying for me.
<EyesKiller> I'll continue working. Thank you a lot!
<stdin> np :)
<ghostcube> question why isnt the adept update tool working i done two updates now it kills always itself
<ghostcube> from 8.04 to 8.10
<ghostcube> the end is doing an commandline update
<SlimeyPete> you're using adept to upgrade to 8.10? Why not upgrade-manager?
<ghostcube> eh sorry i mean the way on kubuntu.org :)
<SlimeyPete> or is that what you mean
<ghostcube> it starts inside adept so i mentioned it
<ghostcube> :)
<SlimeyPete> ah, I see
<ActionParsnip> ghostcube: i did cli upgrade, went great
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip: hmmm two times here not :|
<IcyPolecat> ok different question - how can I identify my video card model from the command line?
<ActionParsnip> ghostcube: try sudo apt-get clean first
<ghostcube> i get in trouble and i dont know what caused it maybe this could be cause i have running compiz when update was running
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip: sure
<ActionParsnip> IcyPolecat: lspci | grep -i vga
<IcyPolecat> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip: i did some things on the second machine to avoid the same probs but no luck here heh
<ghostcube> i mean the upüdate on cmd works then the upgrade tool begins then dpkg can bring it to the end but what could this be any ideas
<IcyPolecat> Now, anyone got any idea how to get dual head working with that card as I can't install the ATI driver (apparently under Intrepid is doesn't support the newer version of Xserver)
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip: thx will have a look
<ActionParsnip> ghostcube: you doing this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<ghostcube> moment pls damn firefox upgrade lol
<ActionParsnip> just damn firefox here
<ghostcube> ah ActionParsnip i always didi it by the update manager then i tried the way on kubuntu and this isnt working heh update-manager always worked fine i thought maybe the update tool getting by adept makes any script changes or so cause of kde4
<ActionParsnip> ghostcube: i just use cli for pretty much everything excpt chat, browse and cd burning
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu this isnt working
<ghostcube> ^^
<ghostcube> thx i will use the mthod of u next time and tell u if it worked fine
<ActionParsnip> ghostcube: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; kdesudo kate /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<ActionParsnip> ghostcube: change Prompt=lts to Prompt=normal
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip: yeah i have this i do this on my server images always i just wanted to give adept a chance lol
<ActionParsnip> ghostcube: sudo do-release-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> ghostcube: no need for a gui
<ghostcube> :)
<badass> any new ports planned for the ps3?
<fyrzen> hello! I was wondering if I could get s/o's opinion on this problem i'm having w/ the LiveCD
<fyrzen> it won't boot into the graphical environment, it gives me a pink/black screen
<[ITA]mitticoooo> ciao qualcuno conosce un programma tipo mouse commander, (registra i click del mouse) per la kubuntu?
<Tm_T> it | [ITA]mitticoooo
<ghostcube> !it | [ITA]mitticoooo
<ubottu> [ITA]mitticoooo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<[ITA]mitticoooo> sorry dindn't know
<ghostcube> no prob heh
<[ITA]mitticoooo> i try in english
<ghostcube> :)
<[ITA]mitticoooo> someone knows the name of a software that simple register "mouse clicks"?
<[ITA]mitticoooo> for kubuntu?
<ptl> tcha tcha BOOM
<[ITA]mitticoooo> someone knows the name of a software that simple register "mouse clicks"? mouse cursor click position
<ActionParsnip> [ITA]mitticoooo: xev
<ActionParsnip> [ITA]mitticoooo: you'll have to grep and awk like crazy
<[ITA]mitticoooo> don't understand last sentence but thx the same
<ActionParsnip> [ITA]mitticoooo: http://www.pygame.org/docs/ref/mouse.html
<ActionParsnip> [ITA]mitticoooo: some decent python scripts there
<ptl> I want to file a complaint.
<trait> can anybody help me configuring my wlan rt2860sta in intrepid?!
<ptl> did you use knetworkmanager?
<ptl> Do you know your settings?
<trait> yes
<jooke> trying kubuntu...sound works but music doesnt :/
<trait> wich settings?
<trait> jooke: do you have mp3-support?
<ptl> like essid, authentication type (WEP, WPA, WPA2), password and so on
<trait> of course :)
<ActionParsnip> ptl: i know my settings
<jooke> dont know, i have opensuse too and everything works on there
<ptl> trait: so, did you popup knetworkmanager from the tray, added a new wlan, and tried to connect to it?
<trait> how to add?
<trait> edit connections, and so on?
<ActionParsnip> trait: use a wifi manager OR manually edit /etc/network/interfaces (not both)
<trait> of course
<ActionParsnip> trait: if you use wpa you'll need to install and configure the wap supplicant
<jooke> i had to mess with the sound though in suse, just don't know how to mess with the sound in kubuntu
<trait> my interfaces:
<trait> auto lo
<trait> iface lo inet loopback
<trait> address 127.0.0.1
<trait> netmask 255.0.0.0
<trait> jooke: which ubuntu do you use?
<jooke> old one
<jooke> 6.06
<trait> oh
<trait> why?
<trait> pc too slow?
<ptl> trait: Alt-F2, knetworkmanager, right-click on it, add wlan
<Tm_T> trait: slowness isn't reason to use old version
<jooke> i had to save my computer - didn't boot and windows didn't work and suse didn't either but kubuntu cd did
<ptl> /etc/network/interfaces doesn't work in 8.10 anymore as far as I know, only networkmanager/knetwormanager
<trait> let me restart..
<trait> 2 minutes..
<IcyPolecat> hi all, me again. Ok am now totally lost. I'm trying to configure dual head output from an ATI card. I can't use the FGLRX driver as it hangs the machine. I have both screens configured in my Xorg.conf but am still getting now joy. Any ideas Where to look?
<ActionParsnip> ptl: works here. i dont use silly gui apps
<trait> so
<ptl> trait: did it work?
<trait> no
<ptl> :(
<trait> networkmanager doesn show the wlan
<trait> modprobe rt2860sta ?
<ptl> I dunno, it should be automatic
<trait> hm
<mdaparte> ola a todos
<trait> maybe i should reinstall it manually
<mdaparte> *hello everybody (sorry)
<ptl> what do you mean?
<ngompolan> hiii
<trait> i used the dkms for eeepc
<trait> but do not have an eeepc
<ngompolan> is there any body wanna be my friend?
<trait> and i don't know how the driver is configured
<trait> ngompolan: for doing what?
<ngompolan> trait: share 'bout linux
<trait> by being naked?
<ngompolan> trait:want u?
<trait> no
<ngompolan> trait:no
<trait> i only wanted to find out if you want
<ngompolan> what's ur email?
<trait> trait@naked.com
<trait> ptl: how do i restart network without restarting pc?
<ActionParsnip> ptl: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ngompolan> trait: u're liar
<trait> you rumbled me, ngompolan
<trait> no wlan found in networkmanager
<trait> how to check if the driver is loaded?
<trait> iwconfig doesn say anything
<trait> but there is something called pan0 which i've never seen before in hardy eg.
<ActionParsnip> trait: lshw -C network
<trait> UNCLAIMED ?!
<jooke> waitwait so like...i went looking on the internet...and 6.06 is like reaaaaally old like comparable with some kind of...windows...?
<trait> how to claim it?
<colin_> who can help with dialupadmin
<ActionParsnip> trait: unclaimed == no driver
<trait> strange
<ActionParsnip> trait: try sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools
<trait> ok, done install, ActionParsnip
<trait> jooke: what do you mean?
<trait> or want? :)
<jooke> i should format my kubuntu6?
<jooke> i'm gonna format it i think...
<ActionParsnip> trait: restart the network again
<jooke> well...bye xxx
<trait> still unclaimed , ActionParsnip
<rajneesh> how can you mount windows partition
<ActionParsnip> trait: sudo apt-get install linux-restriced<press tab> ( i cant remember the exact name)
<rajneesh> how can you mount windows partition, actionparsnip
<trait> still installed, ActionParsnip
<trait> rajneesh: fat32 or ntfs?
<ActionParsnip> !mount | rajneesh
<ubottu> rajneesh: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<trait> maybe modprobe rt2860sta helps, ActionParsnip ?
<trait> or restarting? because i think the driver needs to be integrated into the kernel, doesn't it?
<ActionParsnip> trait: sudo modprobe rt2860sta
<trait> worked
<trait> ok
<trait> now scanning :)
<trait> how to auto-modprobe on start?
<ActionParsnip> trait: gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<ActionParsnip> trait: write its name at the end of that file and press enter at the end of the line
<ActionParsnip> trait: save and exit
<ActionParsnip> trait: if you run lshw -C network you will find its now claimed ;)
<trait> i've got kde, but ok, use nano :)
<trait> yes, i find it claimed
<trait> and now: how to connect to networkmanager?
<trait> what should i write at the end of the file modprobe rt... or only rt... ?
<ActionParsnip> trait: just the module name
<robin0800> What do madwifi-tools do?
<trait> ok
<trait> now?
<ActionParsnip> robin0800: it can install drivers for some wifi cards
<ActionParsnip> trait: scan for wirless APs
<trait> iwlist scan?
<trait> ra0       No scan results
<robin0800> ActionParsnip: and used how?
<ActionParsnip> robin0800: it installs modules which can be probed in, if your system needs it the relevant driver will be used
<ActionParsnip> trait: try in knetwork manager
<ActionParsnip> trait: i think only root can scan
<trait> doesn'T work
<trait> i think its strange, that the prgramm knetworkmanager is declared as kde3
<ActionParsnip> trait: can you pastebin the output of lshw -C network
<koperton> hi repository from lauchpad?
<trait> http://pastebin.com/m870a64a
<trait> ActionParsnip:
<villoni> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> trait: ok try this: sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_old
<ActionParsnip> trait: then reboot
<koperton> !repository | koperton
<ubottu> koperton, please see my private message
<trait> hope to see you in 2 minutes :)
<ActionParsnip> trait: you can always rename back
<koperton> guys mine friend says kde4 is not usable , he said knetwork doesn't start and problem like that i know there was a lauchpad repository for kde4
<koperton> anyone knows where i can get them ?
<koperton> it
<koperton> i am on kde3 and so i don't know very well the problem
<koperton> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> koperton: orks fine here, i use fluxbox instead of kwinthough
<koperton> ActionParsnip: but are you using official repository
<koperton> ?
<ActionParsnip> koperton: its all I use
<koperton> ActionParsnip: could  you paste your source.list ?
<BadRobot> could someone help me to install Koffice 2 on Ubuntu 8.04?
<ActionParsnip> koperton: http://pastebin.com/f37e3d403
<koperton> ActionParsnip: thank y
<anibal__> saludos
<kushou> hi
<kushou> i wanna know how-to open an HD automatically at boot
<Dr_willis> define/clarify 'open'
<kushou> is it possible ?
<Dr_willis> since your use of open is vague.. :)
<kushou> sorry for my bad english
<kushou> i mean read my music on my HD extern
<Dr_willis> You could setup external hard drives/filesystems to be automatically 'mounted'  by using the proper entry in the fstab file.
<Dr_willis> Or they can get mounted when you first access them.
<kushou> i need to type my password and after with amarok i can read my songs
<kushou> hum ok i try something
<Dr_willis> Thats because theres no fstab entry for them.
<Dr_willis> those are being automounted by  'hal' i think...  as you access them..
<kushou> thanks Dr_willis, i reboot
<tony_> hello
<tony_> what's up ?
<Dr_willis> Goofing off.. :)
<tony_> i have a problem to use aircrack ... arf
<gravity1187> getting some error messages with kmail and pgp signing
<jobe> anyone got a wacom tablet working on 8.10?
<tony_> if i put airodump-ng --write test wlan0
<tony_> i have this message
<tony_> ioctl(SIOCSIWMODE) failed: Device or resource busy
<tony_> ARP linktype is set to 1 (Ethernet) - expected ARPHRD_IEEE80211,
<tony_> ARPHRD_IEEE80211_FULL or ARPHRD_IEEE80211_PRISM instead.  Make
<tony_> sure RFMON is enabled: run 'airmon-ng start wlan0 <#>'
<tony_> Sysfs injection support was not found either.
<tony_> what can i do to fix it ?
<kolla> there.. 3.5.10 on intrepid, works fine, as normal
<gravity1187> getting some error messages with kmail and pgp signing
<tony_93> ???
<tony_93> nobody can help me ?
<trait> can anybody look at lshw -C network ( http://pastebin.com/m4274e634 ) and look why knetworkmanager doesn't work? - manager finds ra0 but not the wpa-network
<marco_> Waht is the italian ubuntu channel?
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<marco_> How is?
<bazhang> tony_93, /j #aircrack
<tony_93> ok thx bazhang
<romain_> salut
<tony_93> salut romain
<romain_> lut
<romain_> j'ai un probleme de carte craph
<romain_> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=268215
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<kallu> hey guys .. is picard working normally in kubuntu8.10 for you ?
<jobe> wacom on 8.10 - ??
<jonasbet> hi
<jonasbet> how is everyone?
<jonasbet> does anyone know how to reinstall an aplicantion
<jonasbet> ?
<jonasbet> like smplayer?
<Dr_willis> Why do you need to?
<Dr_willis> the pacakge system has a reinstall option.
<Dr_willis> reinstalling an app will NOT NOT NOT reset the users settings... if they are the issue
<Dr_willis> Uninstalling with the PURGE option, and reinstalling an app will restore the default settings/files for tha app. at least it should.
<fernando_> hello a todos
<fernando_> #family_club
<jonasbet> how can i uninstall it?
<jonasbet> i am so new with ubuntu
<Dr_willis> The package manager  is the tool to learn to use.
<Dr_willis> !adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Dr_willis> or use synaptic, or apt-get for the command line packageing tools/method
<Dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_willis> they are all frontends to the packging system. :)
<jonasbet> packinging system
<jonasbet> it sound good
<jonasbet> i will try
<jonasbet> with synaptic
<Dr_willis> If you have synaptic installed.. I perfer synaptic to adept
<jonasbet> i select unistall ?
<jonasbet> i cant select it
<trait> can anybody look at lshw -C network ( http://pastebin.com/m4274e634 ) and look why knetworkmanager doesn't work? - manager finds ra0 but not the wpa-network
<Dr_willis> You must run the package manager as the root user.
<Dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<jonasbet> i did it
<jonasbet> ;OP
<jonasbet> right mouse bottom
<Dr_willis> why are you even 'reinstalling'  the program?
<jonasbet> not so difficult
<jonasbet> because i have white screen
<jonasbet> i do not know why
<jonasbet> when i use it all player
<jonasbet> make the same mistake until reboot
<C0p3rn1c> pff mythtv destroyed my kde :(
<C0p3rn1c> mythtv added me to the mythtv user group and now is my kde unresponsive if i login
<C0p3rn1c> I just installed kubuntu 8.10 yesterday pff
<naschil> hello
<naschil> I'm just trying to compile plasmoids and am getting a load of errors about qt libraries eg error: QtCore/QDate : No such file or directory
<naschil> does anyone know off the top of their head what I need to install to get the Qt headers
<naschil> (there is no qt-dev ) package
<Dr_willis> adding a user to a group would not make a system unresponsive...  the mythtv backend running.. might.
<C0p3rn1c> Dr_willis: ok I'll stop the backend
<Jampiter> Hi
<Jampiter> I need a help... how do I add sources to apt-get again? :)
<Dr_willis> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<C0p3rn1c> Dr_willis: still unresponsive
<Dr_willis> C0p3rn1c,  prove its mythtv causing the slow down I guess.. check htop/top output..
<Jampiter> Thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Of course  MythTV also installed some other services.  but those shoudent matter much either.
<C0p3rn1c> Dr_willis: i checked, none of the processes consume to much, my kde or x just freezes
<C0p3rn1c> only my mouse pointer still works
<Dr_willis> Sounds like my Normal experience with KDE4 :(
<Dr_willis> I would disable all fancy gfx settings/effects and see if it helps.
<C0p3rn1c> pff
<C0p3rn1c> I think I'll just go back to ubuntu again
<Dr_willis> Install Ubuntu-desktop, logout.. go to gnome...
<Dr_willis> :)
<C0p3rn1c> lol
<C0p3rn1c> or maybe ubuntu ultimate edition :)
<C0p3rn1c> 2.0 is ouit
<C0p3rn1c> out*
<C0p3rn1c> never tried it before but it sounds great lol
<Dr_willis> I dont see much use for Ubuntu Ultimate edition
<Dr_willis> or a lot of the other variants
<C0p3rn1c> they just add some neat stuff
<zeb> ciao
<Dr_willis> They should have their own repos, and  let you easially add it to the normal *buntus :) (some do this)  no need for their own disrto
<Dr_willis> Some of them are sort of crossing the 'legal' boundries that Ubuntu is very very carfull to avoide. :)
<zeb> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dr_willis> zeb,  what are you expecting in a list?
<glade88> where can I install kde 4.2 (alpha) from? :)
<JontheEchidna> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE for more
<cuzbuntu> can i sudo unmount /media/cdrom1 w/ konsole?
<OxDeadC0de_> amarok4 kind of sucks, doesn't add ogg's to the collection list, it plays them fine but won't add to collection
<OxDeadC0de_> ;P other than that.. it rules
<glade88> JontheEchidna: thank you! :)
<trait> can anybody look at lshw -C network ( http://pastebin.com/m4274e634 ) and look why knetworkmanager doesn't work? - manager finds ra0 but not the wpa-network
<Dr_willis> cuzbuntu,  i do all the time.
<Dr_willis> cuzbuntu,  i also use the 'eject' command :)
<cuzbuntu> i fig'd sudo unmount
<cuzbuntu> thanks br
<Dr_willis> theres no N in umount
<Dr_willis> :)
<glade88> JontheEchidna: he might want to change it to an intrepid repo source in http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE and the other link :)
<naschil> where can I find the qt headers in ubuntu?
<JontheEchidna> !info libqt4-dev
<ubottu> libqt4-dev (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 development files. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 5571 kB, installed size 26988 kB
<naschil> thx , but I've got that installed
<JontheEchidna> well, those are the headers
<naschil> im getting QtCore/QDate: No such file or directory when trying to compile a plasmoid
<naschil> thanks, though
<JontheEchidna> weird
<OxDeadC0de_> anyone here use b43 drivers? Have you found a way to get rid of the network "hickups"? i run real time audio over wifi so I notice any performance loss, and with b43 I get pauses in audio every ~30 seconds-2 minutes, doesn't happen with ndiswrapper so i'm sure it's in b43
<OxDeadC0de_> also, the network "hickups" i speak of occur as b43 is scaling back the connection speed (it happens a lot for me 15 feet away from my router through 1 paper thin wall and 1 floor)
<naschil> I've pasted my build errors to the pastebin
<naschil> there are quite a few :)
<naschil> try using the ndiswrapper driver OxDeadC0de_
<kolla> somone put http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/ in topic :P
<naschil> instead of the b43 if that works for you
<oscc> anyone can verify thunderbird addon page is down?
<OxDeadC0de_> naschil I'm using it now, but ndiswrapper steadily maintains a slower connection to my router than b43, b43 just scales back a lot causing hickups
<naschil> strange
<naschil> I have problems with a broadcom card myself, as it is not shown by lscpi, but I have found the ndiswrapper driver gives better preformance usually
<OxDeadC0de_> performance kind of sucks tho with ndis, I can get 500kbps from the same sources that I get 700+ kbps in windows, tho that could be a number of things
<naschil> kolla , why do you want kde 3.5?
<naschil> do you have 32 bit or 64 bit OxDeadC0de_
<OxDeadC0de_> 64 but I'm running 32-bit mode
<OxDeadC0de_> ^^
<naschil> same here
<OxDeadC0de_> maybe when I get more than 4gb of ram to stick in this thing i'll go grab 64-bit lin ;)
<OxDeadC0de_> Wb genii!
<Dr_willis> ive had bvery good luck so far with 64bit. :) no real issues that i am aware of.
<C0p3rn1c> me 2
<C0p3rn1c> 64 bit rocks
<OxDeadC0de_> I used 64-bit fedora before, had no problems, well, real problems, except with flash player (which has since been resolved) - but I compile lots of software and was sick of maintaining 32-bit versions and 64-bit versions of the same libs
<OxDeadC0de_> and sick of all the extra system flags or configure strings I'd have to figure out
<naschil> ive used 64bit gentoo, but then I switched back to ubuntu, and i didn't want to download both 32 and 64 bit cds at 20kb/s, so I decided to use 32 it
<naschil> OxDeadC0de_, which b43 driver are you using?
<OxDeadC0de_> naschil whichever one is installed by jockey
<naschil> b43-fwcutter?
<OxDeadC0de_> yeah that's the one
<naschil> which wireless card?
<OxDeadC0de_> Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<kolla> naschil: because it works
<naschil> kollo : kde4 works as well
<naschil> i meant : kolla: kde4 works as well
<kolla> not really
<kolla> there are just so many things that dont work, is broken or just not possible with kde4
<naschil> i dunno, haven't really used kde3 a lot, but what I like about kde4 is that plasma lets compiz draw seperate wallpapers on each cube side
<kolla> the 4.1.3 fixed many things, but there's still heaploads of stuff not working
<OxDeadC0de_> naschil I use that too, it's bad ass huh :P
<kolla> well, I couldnt care less about the plasmafluff, I want working keybindings, icons on my desktop, configurable panels etc etc
<naschil> kde 4.2 will have very configurable panels
<kolla> yeah sure, but that's next year
<OxDeadC0de_> what u mean, the panels are configurable, there are icons on the desktop, and keybindings work great for me
<kolla> also I like to tell konsole how big it shall be
<kolla> dont grasp why they removed "size" from settings
<OxDeadC0de_> probably a bug appeared in it and they removed it in time for the release
<kolla> also the panels in kde4 takes way to much space
<OxDeadC0de_> resize them?
<kolla> cannot resize them to 24 pixel hights without breaking icons, system tray, clock etc
<nitrospectide> i am considering setting up a kubuntu box for a fileserver... can anyone recommend a robust, easy to set up and use backup app that will do scheduled incrementals to an external usb drive? (ie please no command line or apps requiring fidgety setups)
<kolla> there's also no way to set the colour of the panels without messing with themes
<kolla> whatever the point of that is
<kolla> one cannot set gradients/hue etc on the desktop background (even though one can set it for the kdm background)
<kolla> (I have scripts that change my desktop hue based on alarm level of our surveillance system)
<Gonen> Hey guys,
<Gonen> I am using kubuntu version 8.04 and kde 3.5.
<Gonen> Yesterday I changed the resolution to 1024 x 768 ,
<Gonen> everything was OK , but after I reboot my computer , all the fonts became very small (in the Internet , in pidgin and more)
<Gonen> here are some examples.
<Gonen> http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/91/35063563yr2.jpg
<Gonen> http://img50.imageshack.us/img50/1106/81617787ua2.jpg
<Gonen> Anyone know what to do?
<naschil> OxDeadC0de_  what you said about broadcom drivers seems strange to me, as the ndiswrapper driver seems to have been much faster than the bcm43 one
<kolla> and konversation as a kde3 app misbehaved alot under kde4 - colours all wrong, complaining about missing kio-ldap (for addressbook), clicking on urls brought up firefox instead of konq, clicking on url in about window didnt work at all
<OxDeadC0de_> well yay amarok4 fixed itself, now adds oggs to the collection, the amarok4-nightly tho crashes quickly after startup.. luckily I got the other version from the other repo wherever that is
<naschil> OxDeadC0de_ try starting a thread on ubuntuforums for the driver problem
<OxDeadC0de_> naschil: eh I'll just stick with ndiswrapper and try b43 again in about 1 year :P
<OxDeadC0de_> !amarok4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok4
<kolla> !amarok2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok2
<OxDeadC0de_> i love that about linux, if it doesn't work right(tm) now, it will.. eventually.. usually..
<kolla> and I can go on.. all icon sets seem broken except for the default one (kde-button becomes an arrow), likewice for mouse themes (swapped corner pointers)
<kolla> translation is largely missing
<OxDeadC0de_> Gonen that's an awesome firefox theme, your text doesn't look to small for me, but if you want it bigger, try k menu/system settings/appearance/fonts
<kolla> norwenglish is funny for a while, but not so long
<OxDeadC0de_> wth is norwenglish?
<naschil> well, I haven't used kde3 really, kolla, but kde4 seems to working quite well for me
<kolla> mixed norwegian and english?
<BluesKaj> hola
<naschil> I guess that for some people kde4 is better, and for others kde3 works better
<BluesKaj> yup, kde4 is not for elcheapo onboard graphics
<kolla> or people who actualyl care about functionality
<Dr_willis> Im finding kde4 sluggish on my 8800gtxsss
<kolla> http://dot.kde.org/1225379191/1225397878/kde41.png  :)
<OxDeadC0de_> lol, I care a ton about functionality, and kde4 does everything i need
<cezar> .
<OxDeadC0de_> and if it doesn't, I don't complain, I open up a text editor and make a new program to do whatever I need it to do
<kolla> OxDeadC0de_: really, somehow I find it hard to believe you :)
<Dr_willis> Hmmm.  of course you do.. it does what you need.. thus it has functionality for you...
<Dr_willis> kde4 dosent work how 'i' like to work. :) and ive had other little issues with it. so im using gnome for now
<kolla> Dr_willis: http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/  :)
<kolla> in case you want to mess up your intrepid
<JontheEchidna> actually el cheapo graphics cards work better than the hunky ones in some cases
<OxDeadC0de_> kolla: I run 3 different n64 emulators in wine with dx9, vlc for dvd's, vim in yakuake for text editing, eclipse with java for IDE, openoffice for office crap, compiz for eye candy, amarok for music over pulseaudio, what more do I need?
<JontheEchidna> Before nvidia fixed their drivers I was getting better performance than a GeForce 8 with my Geforce 4
<kolla> OxDeadC0de_: looks like you dont need a desktop at all :)
<OxDeadC0de_> jontheEchinda don't you love those kinds of "fixes"
<scr1bbles> can i apt-get the newest openoffice?
<JontheEchidna> I don't really care, since I don't have a GeForce 8 :P
<OxDeadC0de_> kolla really i don't, but just because I can I use kde4 with the lancelot menu with the favorites on my desktop background, a folder view on my background, cpu usage monitor, cpu frequency scaler, digital clock, systray, the recent devices applet, the task manager, and cairo-dock for sensor information applets on the compiz widget layer
<kolla> I need a desktop that allows me to organize my files the way I want, that I can configure to suit my workflow, that behaves consistant and rather intuitive
<Gonen> ﻿OxDeadC0de_ : I put the all the fonts in ﻿k menu/system settings/appearance/fonts on 16.
<Gonen> but only the computer fonts changed (the fonts of the title bars , etc) the fonts in the programs are still very small..
<Dr_willis> I got a Mixed Gnome + kde4 system here.. and im finding odd... issues with gnome and kde4 both sort of conflicting/shareing settings in ways i dont want. :)
<OxDeadC0de_> dr_willis the only problem with that is having both qt and gtk libraries running at the same time, mucho overhead
<OxDeadC0de_> otherwise it's really nice to use them both
<OxDeadC0de_> I used the gnome panel in kde4 when intrepid first came out, to get back a couple applets I missed (sensor info and cpu frequency scaling mainly)
<OxDeadC0de_> but it was annoying that I couldn't make the gnome panel autohide (I don't mean normal autohide, but rather stay closed with the arrow buttons on an edge corner of the screen)
<Dr_willis> OxDeadC0de_,   never nioticed that.. :) try setting the default file manager under kde4 to be konqueror,,,, then log into gnome.. the gnome places menu - will now launch Konqueror.... I set it to use nautilus (or rox-filer) and then back to kde.. and KDE would then launch  nautilus, or rox-filer, or whatever i set in gnome....
<Dr_willis> also noticed kde and gnome auto-starting stuff that was set to run  in EITHER desktop.. i got 2 network managers going, gnome-do  under kde running,  and so forth..
<oldeone> in kubuntu8.10 how can i edit the animations of windows
<Jampiter> Hi, I have a problem with Kubuntu and KDE4
<OxDeadC0de_> dr_willis lol, sounds fun, I love it when things share settings sure, but sharing all settings sometimes just isn't right
<kolla> what's really annoying with kubuntu though is that ~/.kde is used, instead of ~/.kde4
<OxDeadC0de_> dr_willis I can help you fix that network manager one
<JontheEchidna> oldeone: System Settings -> Desktop -> Desktop effects
<Tm_T> kolla: you can control that by yourself, I'm sure
<Dr_willis> I  was exploring the kde autostart stuff. :)  i think i have it disabled..
<Dr_willis>  but kde is still trying to run gdesklets
<kolla> this makes it completely impossible to have ~ on fileserver and move between kde3 and kde4 machines
<OxDeadC0de_> dr_willis you didn't :P, open up /etc/xdg/autostart/nm-applet.desktop in whatever text editor with sudo, add the line:  OnlyShowIn=GNOME;XFCE;
<kolla> Tm_T: you're sure?
<Jampiter> I just installed KDE4, and now on the login screen (the default Kubuntu one) I can select it from the menu. It goes through it's loading screen, but the blue K does not appear but instead the screen goes black for a few moments before dumping me back on the login screen. What's going on and how can I remedy this?
<Tm_T> kolla: set your KDE4 to use different home, I'm sure
<kolla> right, and that is done how?
<Tm_T> cannot remember exactly
<kolla> but you're sure
<kolla> how usefull
<Tm_T> it can be done, yes
<OxDeadC0de_> dr_willis you may be able to solve the gdesklets problem the same way, add a line to a file in /etc/xdg/autostart ^^
<oldeone> jontheEchidna: tq
<Tm_T> how, is not right in my mind
<Tm_T> and I afraid I don't have time to find out, kolla, sorry
<kolla> you need to edit the startkde script
<oldeone> went there previously but didnt notice the advanced tab
<Tm_T> kolla: that's one way
<Dr_willis> I did find a 'tweak ubuntu'  tool that has some autostart settings also. :) i wonder if its doing somthing similer.. on a per-user basis
<kolla> seeems one can set KDEHOME variable
<kolla> at least on kde-3.5.10
<Tm_T> kolla: similar is used in KDE4
<OxDeadC0de_> dr_willis no idea, but I know you can have a ~/.xsessionrc file to autolaunch stuff with x on a  per user basis
<Tm_T> kolla: if it's exactly same, thats then nogo
<OxDeadC0de_> :%s/x/xorg
<Dr_willis> OxDeadC0de_,  been doing that for ages. :) heh heh
<Dr_willis> old-skool
<kolla> so the trick is to sneak in KDEHOME=${HOME}/.kde4 somewhere on all intrepids
<OxDeadC0de_> mad old-skool ;), I consider someone who even knows about that file pretty pro :P
<Tm_T> kolla: perhaps
<Dr_willis> I thouhg it was just .Xsession  or .xinitrc :)
<Dr_willis> i dont recall a .xsessionrc
<OxDeadC0de_> I remember the day I used to launch window maker from it, and a couple other programs.. ok you're right, it's been years since I used either tho
<Jampiter> Can Anyone help?
 * Dr_willis   points out the 'touch .hushlogin' tip to everyone.....
<OxDeadC0de_> but who doesn't like the welcome  banner?
<Dr_willis> Windowmaker is still very nioce in ways.. but ive had issues with it under the last few releases.. it would resize the warf icons down to be like 16x16 size.. not sure what happened.
<Jampiter> Please?
<Dr_willis> Silly 'Mint-Linux' even has a "fortune' in there.. and a customized gui tweaker tool to 'disable fortune Y/N (not reccomdnede)' tool... :)
<OxDeadC0de_> I used it first, back in 98 on old slackware 3.5, then switched to blackbox for years, then gnome once I got a faster computer, and now kde within the past couple months ;)
<Dr_willis> Jampiter,   did you ask a question?
<Jampiter> Yes
 * Dr_willis missed it if you did
<Jampiter> I just installed KDE4, and now on the login screen (the default Kubuntu one) I can select it from the menu. It goes through it's loading screen, but the blue K does not appear but instead the screen goes black for a few moments before dumping me back on the login screen. What's going on and how can I remedy this?
<Dr_willis> or sles i dident know the answer the fiorst time. :)
<OxDeadC0de_> jampiter: First check to make sure you have free space, login to a terminal (control+alt+f1), df -h
<Dr_willis> You are on Hardy? and just installed  kde4 on it?
<Jampiter> Yep
<OxDeadC0de_> jampiter second, if you have space, do sudo rm ~/.Xauthority
<Jampiter> What does that do?
<Dr_willis> removes a X lock type file that may be messing things up
<Jampiter> Ok, i'll try that :)
<OxDeadC0de_> once a day this same question pops up
<Jampiter> So it's a known bug?
<OxDeadC0de_> dunno if anyone's made a bug report yet but I've seen it a couple times already, two were upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, and you're 8.04 now, so that's a bit different.. one turned out to be a stale Xauthority with bad permissions on it, the other was the guy was completely out of hd space
<Dr_willis> Ive had similer issues ages ago with ATI fglrx driver.
<Jampiter> Oh! I've booted it up and it's now got the KDE4 logon screen
<Jampiter> Oh YES! It works! Thanks guys!
<OxDeadC0de_> np glad it works ^^
<Tm_T> hi jono
<OxDeadC0de_> I think someone ought to make a lil program that reads the output of df -h and tells the user when they're out of hd space at xorg boot - one of the first things that should run, then if they're out of space pause xorg loading and display an error message
<OxDeadC0de_> er just df not df -h
<oldeone> whats the square box with the word desktop for on Kubuntu8.10?
<OxDeadC0de_> oldeone: my guess: Virtual desktop switcher?
<oldeone> no, it is a large transparent square top left of screen
<oldeone> i cant drag or move it
<oldeone> doesnt do anything
<OxDeadC0de_> oldeone: Ohh, that's a folderview, it's your ~/home/Desktop folder
<OxDeadC0de_> right click on the desktop, unlock widgets, then you can move it around
<OxDeadC0de_> :%s/~\/home\/Desktop/~\/Desktop
<oldeone> gawd! u mean i can place files outside of the view?
<Kovert> hardware drivers gui clicking activate does nothing? 8.10
<oldeone> ya!
<OxDeadC0de_> no I mean you can make desktop icons and put them inside the view, make the view bigger or smaller, move it around, no icons on the actual desktop tho
<OxDeadC0de_> it's the basic replacement for the "desktop icon" age
<naschil> its much more useful
<kolla> ~/home/Desktop?
<kolla> you mean ~/Desktop?
<naschil> as in folderview, you can have multiple folders opened in the desktop
<kolla> oh yes
<kolla> sorry
<OxDeadC0de_> I already did :%s/~\/home\/Desktop/~\/Desktop ;)
<naschil> %s ?
<kolla> % is somewhat too much though
<OxDeadC0de_> :%s/from/to - substitute command in vim
<kolla> no need to change all occurance all throughout the channel
<naschil> ok
<kolla> occurances
<OxDeadC0de_> lmao
<Kovert> can you activate the hardware drivers withwith out using the gui?
<karan> how do you extraxt a plugin from a .zar type of file
<kolla> personally I dont see the point in the folderview stuff, I much rather want to set up areas on the actual desktop for where to put the different types of icons
<kolla> and get rid of the silly grid stuff
<oldeone> virtual desktop is a great idea! it can also filter files!
<OxDeadC0de_> kolla: Try lancelot menu, you can put parts of it on the desktop
<oldeone> anyone knows what the plasma dashboard is for?
<karan> how do you extract a plugin from a .zar type of file
<kolla> unzar? :)
<Kovert> oldeone: ask a more specific question
<OxDeadC0de_> oldeone: pretty sure that's the "hide all open windows" button (show desktop in win)
<Dr_willis> I dont thinki ever got lancelot to actully work... :)
<OxDeadC0de_> oh oldeone: press control+f12, it brings the dashboard up front (all the widgets you have on your desktop)
<OxDeadC0de_> actually useful sometimes
<OxDeadC0de_> I did apt-get install plasmoid-lancelot and it works for me
<oldeone> when i hit the plasma widget(cant seem to find the name of the widget) all goes dim and I see the word plasma dashboard
<oldeone> yes, same result as the c+f12
<OxDeadC0de_> oldeone: do you have widgets on your desktop?
<OxDeadC0de_> like folderview, freq scaler, system monitor, anything like that?
<oldeone> yes, notes plasmoid
 * kolla is watching the lancelot video and doesnt quite grasp the concept
<OxDeadC0de_> then that _should_ pop up front, if it's not, then something's broke somewhere
<naschil> whenever I try to compile a widget, I get errors like this : error: QtCore/QDate: No such file or directory
<naschil> it seems I am missing some headers
<kolla> looks like the point is to have icons flash by without clicking, or something :)
<OxDeadC0de_> Kolla it's just like the k menu, except more intuative, and you can put parts like the "internet" section or (my favorite) "favorites" on the desktop
<kolla> well, that doesnt help me much
<OxDeadC0de_> naschil I have QDate in /usr/include/qt4/QTCore/QDate
<kolla> I rarely use the menu at all anyhow
<karan> using terminal how do you extract .tar bz file
<OxDeadC0de_> kolla it has an option for no clicking, don't need to use it though
<kolla> tar xjvf file.tar.bz
<OxDeadC0de_> tar -xvjf file.tar.bz
<OxDeadC0de_> lol
<naschil> I have QDate there as well, but gcc doesn't seem to find it
<kolla> would be nice to see multiselect menues on linux at some point..
<kolla> on a linux desktop that is
<OxDeadC0de_> naschil try passing an include directory to configure to point to /usr/include/qt4
<kolla> as in.. select multiple entries from a menu without ever leaving the menu
<OxDeadC0de_> multiseslect menus?
<naschil> how do I do that in cmake?
<OxDeadC0de_> oh, well, you can have that functionality with lancelot, place a part of it on your dashboard.. then use that, it never closes :P
<kolla> not very usefull
<kolla> gimp would really benefit from multiselect
<kolla> since its menues are deep and cumbersome
<OxDeadC0de_> naschil open up the CMakeLists.txt and add INCLUDE_DIRECTORIES(/usr/lib/qt4) (INCLUDE_DIRECTORIES probably already exists so add the new directory to it)
<kolla> dinnertime...
<karan> i want install wine but this comes in the terminal window
<karan> karan@karan-laptop:~/wine-1.1.6$ \./tools/wineinstall
<karan> Wine Installer v1.0
<karan> Running configure...
<karan> checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
<OxDeadC0de_> karan: Why not use the winehq repo?
<karan> checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
<karan> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<karan> checking for gcc... gcc -m32
<karan> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<karan> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<karan> See `config.log' for more details.
<karan> Configure failed, aborting install.
<OxDeadC0de_> karan you need a 32-bit compiler to make wine, it doesn't support 64-bit yet
<karan> where should i download it from
<OxDeadC0de_> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb .. if you're insistant on compiling your own, search synaptic
<Dr_willis> use the package manager.. :)
<Dr_willis> winehq has fairly up to date wine packages for ubuntu - at least it used to.
<OxDeadC0de_> it has 1.1.2 right now it seems
<OxDeadC0de_> unless I'm using ubuntu's version
<oldeone> winehq and winetricks worked well for 7.10
<OxDeadC0de_> ya I'm using the winehq repo, it's 1.1.2
<OxDeadC0de_> but they also seem to have 1.1.8 in there
<OxDeadC0de_> I forget, how do i cleanup the .deb's apt downloaded?
<OxDeadC0de_> nvr mind I love --help
<salohcin> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<salohcin> Has WPA changed any?
<salohcin> The Docs are for 6.10
<naschil> thx OxDeadC0de_
<salohcin> Are those still valid?
<oldeone> is there a system monitor widget? I cant find any
<OxDeadC0de_> crap, I have a bit of a problem, I installed wine with apt-get a long time ago, it got stuck at version 1.1.2, now 1.1.8 is in there, so I go to synaptic and install 1.1.8 and find both 1.1.2 and 1.1.8 installed at the same time, and if I apt-get remove wine it only removes 1.1.8
<OxDeadC0de_> am I screwed? (Have to remove by hand or..?)
<geos> Hi! What's the default sound system in Intrepid?
<OxDeadC0de_> geos in kubuntu it's alsa+arts, in gnome it's alsa+pulseaudio
<salohcin> geos: phonon with gstreamer or xine . Your choice
<geos> need to configure twinkle in kubuntu
<salohcin> Assuming you have KDE4
<geos> Yes, I can choose between ALSA or OSS
<geos> seems to be alsa...
<salohcin> Would be by default
<naschil> I still have a problem compiling plasmoids
<salohcin> naschil: What are you Compiling?
<geos> I tried it but get no sound under twinkle
<OxDeadC0de_> naschil let me guess, linking errors?
<naschil> yup
<naschil> the comic plasmoid
<OxDeadC0de_> naschil you may want to add LIBRARY_DIRECTORIES(/usr/lib/qt4) too
<salohcin> naschil: It's in the Plasmoids package
<oldeone> where can i find more plasmoid?
<OxDeadC0de_> oldeone: www.kde-look.org
<naschil> I know, but I want to make the background transparent, and I want to install more dataengines
<naschil> Unknown CMake command "LIBRARY_DIRECTORIES".
<salohcin> oldeone: There is a plasmoids package
<salohcin> !info kdeplasma-addons
<ubottu> kdeplasma-addons (source: kdeplasma-addons): plasmoids for KDE 4 Plasma - main package. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 390 kB, installed size 1320 kB
<naschil> you can also get more plasmoids from kde trunk playground, but these are sometimes unstable and hard to compile oldeone
<naschil> I managed to compile a lot of plasmoids in hardy, but in intrepid im getting problems
<salohcin> naschil: Comic should be in that package
<OxDeadC0de_> naschil sorry it's link_directories
<salohcin> oldeone: ^^^
<naschil> thx
<oldeone> err...i did look at kde-look.org...still looking
<OxDeadC0de_> oldeone: look at the plasmoids section, the binaries section has quite a few, the scripts you can get by right clicking on the desktop/add widgets/install new/download from internet
<BluesKaj> Eureka !, finally  got the xorg.conf file edited properly to run 3D and DRI on ATI x200g onboard graphics (fglrx driver) ..it may also work for other Radeons ...don't ask me about compiz pls because I don't use it at this stage.
<naschil> i just realiesed I there were sill header errors
<salohcin> BluesKaj: WHoot!
<salohcin> bluecopper: How goes
 * verge-herbage was wondering if anyone has experienced a broken kpackag in intrepid
<teo_> alguien puede que me ayude aqui con mis problemas con el kubuntu?
<salohcin> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<teo_> Gracias
<BluesKaj> salohcin: I suppose i should post it on pastebin ...no specific drivers for the monitor tho, just the generic 'configured monitor'
<verge-herbage> does anyone know why kpackage doesn't show 'new' packages?
<verge-herbage> anyone?
<naschil> Im getting linker errors now
<naschil> undefined reference to `Plasma::Applet::qt_metacast(char const*)' is the first error
<salohcin> naschil: are you   trying to compile trunk ?
<naschil> no
<naschil> branches/KDE/4.1/kdeplasma-addons/applets/comic
<Tm_T> naschil: what you are doing?
<naschil> im trying to compile the comic plasmoid from kde svn, and am getting a bunch of errors
<salohcin> naschil: Any reason why you don't wnat to install the package ?
<oldeone> kde-look.org have stuff but most i found are for superkaramba
<naschil> yes, as I want to change the source a little to make the background transparent
<oldeone> e.g. crystal monitor
<OxDeadC0de_> naschil you may want to check in #plasma on this server
<kpackage-less> does anyone know why kpackage doesn't show 'new' packages? Is it just me?
<naschil> ok thx, didnt know it existed :)
<OxDeadC0de_> dunno I don't use kpackage, I use adept, synaptic, and gnome's update-manager (from time to time)
<Banananana> How Kubuntu differs from a mosquito???
<noaXess> how many of you have upgraded to 8.10? is it usable for daily use?
<tobias_> Hello
<salohcin> noaXess: Grab a Live CD and decide
<kpackage-less> OxDeadC0de: thanks, me too, but the layout on kpackage is so much nicer, I wish it was working!
<OxDeadC0de_> I use 8.10 daily, but I'm .. umm.. I've been using lin since 98 so I can solve any problems
<OxDeadC0de_> kpackage-less I'll have to try it someday then, when it works ;)
<noaXess> salohcin:  i hae 8.04, kde3 and kde4.1.2 and i'm not shure to upgrade to 8.10, cause then i get kde4.1.3
<salohcin> noaXess: No You get 4.1.2
<salohcin> You have to enable 4.1.3
<noaXess> salohcin: but it can't be done unde 8.04.. i think
<noaXess> cause its in the backports of 8.10
<OxDeadC0de_> I love amarok's automatic playlist generation
<Tm_T> naschil: yw (;)
<salohcin> noaXess: I'm lost are you looking to get 4.1.3 or not ?
<noaXess> salohcin: yeha.. but this is only possible with 8.10
<salohcin> noaXess: Ah then. Are you linked to the plasma
<noaXess> salohcin: ?
<salohcin> plasma cashew
<salohcin> That's patched out in 8.10
<oldeone> should i install superkaramba to make additional widgets work?
<Tm_T> salohcin: patched out?
<salohcin> oldeone: If you like
<salohcin> Tm_T: Isn't it?
<Tm_T> salohcin: IIRC no, but I might be wrong because I don't use packaged KDE
<OxDeadC0de_> erm, anyone want to help me debug this little issue? Background: I installed wine 1.1.2 from the winehq repos in 8.04, then upgraded to 8.10, wine stayed installed but didn't automatically upgrade anymore. I went to synaptic, wine wasn't even selected, so I clicked on it and installed it, now I have 1.1.8 intalled but I had 1.1.2 installed along side of it, so in order to resolve this since I cleaned apt, I downloaded the wine source and did
<OxDeadC0de_> configure --prefix=/usr/local, make uninstall, now the 1.1.2 version is gone BUT when i type "wine" into the console, I get:bash: /usr/local/bin/wine: No such file or directory .. it should be /usr/bin/wine not local, it's not set in "alias".. where's this set so I can fix it? :P
<noaXess> are ther some nvidia special settings for kde4?
<noaXess> to get more power?
<salohcin> !powa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powa
<salohcin> :-)
<noaXess> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<noaXess> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<noaXess> is the channel kubuntu-kde4 offline?
<salohcin> noaXess: yes
<noaXess> ok
<dustin_> Mornin
<dustin_> so I've been using Ubuntu standalone for about a week
<dustin_> and I have the need to play games now so I was thinking of trying to install a copy of XP for games
<salohcin> Right
<dustin_> can you guys recommend a way to do it?
<oldeone> bye
<dustin_> (on an NTFS drive of course)
<oldeone> tks
<salohcin> dustin_: install Windows Xp then follow !grub
<salohcin> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dustin_> Windows won't hijack my MBR?
<OxDeadC0de> never mind, reboot fixed it
<dustin_> Ahh :D
<salohcin> dustin_: That's why youfollow the link that ubottu just gave you
<dustin_> Gotcha
<dustin_> Sweet that's not so bad
<dustin_> it's a shame I can't get my force feedback wheel to work under Linux
<dustin_> I got TF2 working albeit in DX8.1 only but it's nice to know it works haha
<OxDeadC0de> dustin_ Can you get it to work in dx9 if you use winetricks to install dx9?
<dustin_> hmm
<dustin_> never tried it actually
<OxDeadC0de> I like dx9 in wine, works fairly well
<Dr_Willis64> ive never had much luck with it..
<Dr_Willis64> not tried latelyhowever
<OxDeadC0de> try it with the latest winetricks, installed perfectly for me
<Dr_Willis64> i imagine a lot can depend on the game.
<OxDeadC0de> and a recent version of wine, i installed it in wine version 1.1.2 - just upgraded to 1.1.8 (Wow that was a hassle upgrading ><, broken packages and all, and I did apt-get clear which removed the now non-existant package I had installed and had to ./configure --prefix=/usr/local && make uninstall just to remove the old wine)
<dustin_> lol I suck at this OS
<OxDeadC0de> but it works for both versions
<salohcin> dustin_: :-) You'll get better
<dustin_> if I try to use winetricks to install DX9 and I get a Permission Denied on the file to be downloaded
<dustin_> I can do it manually? Just downhload it and tell winetricks to install /usr/wahtever/whatever.exe
<OxDeadC0de> dustin_ Are you using the newest version of winetricks?
<OxDeadC0de> http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<dustin_> yeah I just installed it
<OxDeadC0de> dustin_ I just ran winetricks (latest version) with "winetricks" selected directx9 from the list, hit okay, and it's downloading it now.. it places it in ~/.winetrickscache/
<dustin_> hmm
<OxDeadC0de> but you can do:
<OxDeadC0de> cd ~/.winetrickscache
<OxDeadC0de> if it doesn't exist,  mkdir ~/.winetrickscache ; cd .winetrickscache
<OxDeadC0de> then wget http://download.microsoft.com/download/c/1/f/c1fb09b0-8a8b-45ba-8bb0-64f60bd23175/directx_jun2008_redist.exe , then winetricks, select dx9, it will use that one in the cache
<dustin_> Ok :D
<dustin_> permission denied!
<dustin_> Ahh :d
<dustin_> hehe
<OxDeadC0de> at what point does it give you permission denied?
<dustin_> dustin@Dustin:~$ sh winetricks directx9
<dustin_> Setting Windows version to win2k
<dustin_> winetricks: 1510: cannot create /home/dustin/.wine/drive_c/winetrickstmp/set-winver.reg: Permission denied
<dustin_> oops I should have done that in a group
<OxDeadC0de> try mkdir /home/dustin/.wine/drive_c/winetrickstmp/
<dustin_> file exists
<dustin_> maybe I have to change permissions?
<OxDeadC0de> chown dustin:dustin /home/dustin/.wine/drive_c/winetrickstmp/* && chmod u+rw /home/dustin/.wine/drive_c/winetrickstmp/*
<Dr_willis> You are not running one app as root and others as auser?
<Dr_willis> or as different users?
<dustin_> just this one user
<OxDeadC0de> if it was a different user it would try ~/.wine , so it wouldn't use his home directory
<dustin_> man so weird I can't make a /home/dustin/.wine/drive_c/winetrickstmp/* because permission denied  still
<OxDeadC0de> sudo chown dustin:dustin /home/dustin/.wine/drive_c/winetrickstmp/ && sudo chmod u+rw /home/dustin/.wine/drive_c/winetrickstmp/
<OxDeadC0de> also, make sure you arn't out of disk space again :P
<salohcin> :-D
<dustin_> I have lots :D
<dustin_> there we go
<dustin_> that worked
<dustin_> maybe I need to be using sudo for everything then?
<OxDeadC0de> no
<dustin_> oh
<dustin_> haha :D
<OxDeadC0de> just when you're modifying permissions or install/removing global packages or setting up global settings
<dustin_> ok
<dustin_> there itgoes
<dustin_> installation failed hahaha :D
<Rioting_pacifist> my reiserfs partition /home is screwed , i cant lauch firefox because i donnt g
<OxDeadC0de> once it's installed it should "just work", (or not)
<OxDeadC0de> wine --version
<Rioting_pacifist> have permision to acces /.gnome2
<dustin_> 1.1.8
<OxDeadC0de> rioting_pacifist chown user:user ~/.gnome2 -R
<OxDeadC0de> er, sudo chown user:user ~/.gnome2 -R
<Rioting_pacifist> juan@Juan-Hardy:~$ sudo chown juan:juan ~/.gnome2 -R gives :chown: cannot access `/home/juan/.gnome2': Permission denied
<dustin_> installation failed Hmm
<OxDeadC0de> dustin_ let me guess, at  Executing wine regedit /home/deadc0de/.wine/drive_c/winetrickstmp/override-dll.reg  ?
<dustin_> \windows\system32\DirectX\DX46ce.tmp\dxntunp.inf - [WINXP_MIGRATION]' failed
<dustin_> from the directx log
<OxDeadC0de> erm, it should be in win2k mode not winxp mode
<dustin_> it seems to change me to Windows2K
<dustin_> Ok
<dustin_> so that's right then
<OxDeadC0de> where did it fail? I just installed it (again) via winetricks with 1.1.8 and it worked fine, try: sudo chown dustin:dustin ~/.wine -R && chmod u+rw ~/.wine -R
<OxDeadC0de> sudo before the chmod sry
<dustin_> same problem
<dustin_> hmm
<dustin_> maybe I'll redownload directx
<abel> no
<dustin_> it says file may be corrupted in the log
<dustin_> which doesn'tmean a whole lot
<dustin_> wget http://download.microsoft.com/download/c/1/f/c1fb09b0-8a8b-45ba-8bb0-64f60bd23175/directx_jun2008_redist.exe
<dustin_> that's where I got it from
<dustin_> should be fine :D
<OxDeadC0de> dustin, do you have mono installed?
<dustin_> I don't know what mono is sorry
<dustin_> hehe
<dustin_> well besides the disease
<dustin_> but I got shots as a child
<OxDeadC0de> it's basically "a port" of .net 2.0
<dustin_> hmm ok what does it do
<OxDeadC0de> !mono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<dustin_> sounds like me
<dustin_> haha
<dustin_> ahh open source .net
<dustin_> isn't it installed by default on Ubuntu?
<OxDeadC0de> hmm I have a lot of mono packages installed for 2.0 and 1.0
<Dis0> hey all, i was wondering can i use emerald themes and still have the effects of kde4?
<dustin_> installing 2.0
<Tm_T> Dis0: no
<Dis0> crap :(
<blek> bonsoir a toutes et tous
<Tm_T> blek: iltaa
<blek> desole mais j'ai un gros probleme une nouvelle distribution m'a ete propose j'ai voulu l'installe et depui kubuntu ne veux plus demarrer
<RurouniJones> !fr | blek
<ubottu> blek: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<blek> ok thank's
<RurouniJones> no problem, always helps to have advice in native language
<OxDeadC0de> dis0 I use emerald themes and compiz for effects in kde4
<dustin_> bah I give up :D
<Dis0> thanks OxDeadC0de, i think i ll do that
<Dis0> but i wanted to keep the kde4 effects, since the kde4.2 is coming up
<Dis0> is compiz working fine in kde4? my computer is not that new...
<dustin_> hey OxDeadC0de thanks for the help by the way
<dustin_> awesome :D
<OxDeadC0de> hey dustin_ try http://wine-reviews.net/microsoft/directx-90c-march-2008-redistributable-on-linux-with-wine.html , and you can winetricks mono 2.0 and 1.0 btw, I also have corefonts, vc6redist, vcredist, dotnet11 dotnet20 dcom98 all installe
<OxDeadC0de> Dis0 compiz works for me just fine
<OxDeadC0de> oh it's not mono you can install with winetricks, dur, it's actual .net ^^
<wilbert> need somehelp here with mobuntu
<dustin_> ohh :D
<Tm_T> wilbert: what is mobuntu?
<dustin_> ok cheers
<wilbert> well ie heard there is a ubuntu interface designed for movile smart phones and im interested in that
<dustin_> I'll be back a little later
<dustin_> thanks for the help!
<OxDeadC0de> later dustin_
<Tm_T> wilbert: what help you need with it?
<wilbert> know if my phone packs up with the IOS
<wilbert> OS*
<Tm_T> wilbert: if it's not Linux phone already, I'd say no
<wilbert> it came with windows mobile in it.  but since its so popular for comercial usage you know.
<wilbert> any guess of where i could catch some info bout it? Tm_t?
<Tm_T> wilbert: chances are you cannot easily get Linux in it
<edi_99> Hey guys, I'm having some problems with my lcd... seems like VCL, dragon and caffeine works ok, but when I watch something it's blinking constantly...what should I do?
<wilbert> i see
<Tm_T> wilbert: google is best bet, I haven't seen any relevant page related to that
<wilbert> il link ya if i find something Tm_T
<Tm_T> wilbert: danke
<BluesKaj> edi_99: which graphics ?
<edi_99> ati radeon hd something...
<wilbert> Tm_T..
<wilbert> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<Tm_T> wilbert: yup, tells nothing really
<BluesKaj> edi_99:  pci or onboard ?
<edi_99> BluesKaj: pci, I guess it's mounted in my laptop.. any way to check?
<wilbert> Exactly.. thatś why im asking im not sure if its oriwentes for tablets portables. laptops or smaller comps.. since smartphones are considered sometime computers ( since the have OS in them )
<BluesKaj> edi_99:  in the terminal : lspci | grep VGA
<wilbert> Leveraging the MID
<wilbert> MIDs typically have the following features and attributes:
<wilbert>     * Small size/form factor
<wilbert>     * 4 to 7 inch touch screen
<wilbert>     * Physical and/or virtual keyboard
<wilbert>     * Wi-Fi, 3G, Bluetooth, GPS, WiMAX
<wilbert>     * 2GB to 8GB Flash or disk storage, 256MB+ memory/512MB+ recommended
<wilbert>     * OpenGL 3D
<wilbert>     * USB, camera, head phone jack, speakers, microphone
<cengo> selamin aleyke vesseletü min kelek vebi eben güzelebek
<cengo> selamin aleyke vesseletü min kelek vebi eben güzelebek
<cengo> selam millet
<edi_99> BluesKaj: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 95c2
<wilbert> this is the other one i founsd Tm_T
<edi_99> BluesKaj: It was working just fine untill, like, 10 min ago
<wilbert> http://moblin.org/
<BluesKaj> !cengo | tr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cengo
<BluesKaj> !tr | cengo
<ubottu> cengo: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<cengo> pardon
<cengo> :D
<cengo> okey
<BluesKaj> edi_99: did you update ?
<Dis0> is compiz-fusion installed on kubuntu 8.10?
<BluesKaj> gotta go
<edi_99> BluesKaj: yup
<edi_99> BluesKaj: unfortunatelly
<OxDeadC0de> Dis0: sudo apt-get install compiz ccsm compiz-kde fusion-icon
<Dis0> thanks OxDeadC0de :)
<edi_99> BluesKaj: any way to fix this
<wilbert_> Moblin
<wilbert_> #moblin
<edi_99> BluesKaj: please?
<Dis0> cant find ccsm :/
<chairman_> my adept 3.0 keep crashing .what's going on?
<wilbert_> #ubuntu-PR
<OxDeadC0de> dis0 sorry change the ccsm one to compizconfig-settings-manager
<OxDeadC0de> edi99 you have a ATI MOBILITY /ATI RADEON HD 3430
<OxDeadC0de> edi99 are you using the ati drivers via the restricted hardware manager?
<edi_99> yes
<Dis0> thx
<edi_99> OxDeadC0de: yes
<chairman_> my sypnatics manager keeps getting errors too
<OxDeadC0de> edi99 are you using compiz?
<edi_99> OxDeadC0de: hmm..what is compiz?
<geos> hi How can I change the shortcut for Krunner to <alt>+<space>?
<OxDeadC0de> edi_99 it's the desktop cube and special fx
<edi_99> OxDeadC0de: no
<edi_99> OxDeadC0de: I don't use that
<OxDeadC0de> edi_99 if you do: alt+shift+f12 does the "flashing" stop?
<chairman_> anubis i need your help
<OxDeadC0de> edi_99 go kmenu/system settings/display - make sure desktop effects are off, try again
<edi_99> OxDeadC0de: alt+shift+f12 does help
<edi_99> OxDeadC0de: what does it do?
<OxDeadC0de> edi_99 looks like you're having a problem with compositing then
<OxDeadC0de> edi_99 it toggles compositing on and off
<anubis> chairman_: how come?
<edi_99> OxDeadC0de: what does compositing actually do?
<anubis> whats a good program like paint in kubuntu?
<OxDeadC0de> edi_99 http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/C/compositing.html
<OxDeadC0de> anubis: the gimp
<edi_99> OxDeadC0de: thanks
<anubis> OxDeadC0de: is that the name of the program or you calling me a gimp?
<OxDeadC0de> anubis: LoL, don't know you well enough to call you a gimp :P
<anubis> hehe
<anubis> OxDeadC0de: gimp is gnome?
<chairman_> for some reason my adept keep crashing.when i bring it up and put in my password it crashes
<kottlett> hi! during the beta / rc phase of intrepid, whenever an application crashed, a popup allowed me to automatically send a bug report... this doesn't happen any more since some last update before the release - is this normal? :)
<OxDeadC0de> anubis is it? always thought it was just gnu image manipulation program, does it depend on gnome stuff?
<OxDeadC0de> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Pici> kottlett: Yes, its normal.
<kottlett> Pici: what a pity... I liked that feature :o)
<ptl> !kgimp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kgimp
<ptl> !kimp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kimp
<ptl> :[
<ptl> anubis: GIMP was one of the very first gnome application, and GTK+, the main gnome library, actually means GIMP Toolkit.
<Pici> kottlett: apport is disabled when the release is.. uh, released.
<ptl> anubis: it was the flagship application of Gnome
<sba61> hi, will there be kde 4.2 beta packages available for kubuntu?
<ptl> sba61: probably
<Pici> kottlett: There are ways to enable it though, take a look at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Apport
<sba61> ptl: cool tnx
<ptl> sba61: the big question is when! :)
<ptl> sba61: I think it is certain that Ubuntu 9.04 will have KDE 4.2, since KDE 4.2 will go out in january and there are lots of time for testing.
<OxDeadC0de> Kde 4.2 is epxected to be released in January, so I'd expect around then there will be a repo or backport or something for it for 8.10
<kottlett> Pici: what is the attitude of the devs / maintainers - are these automatic reports welcome, in general?
<ptl> OxDeadC0de: that too!
<sba61> well 4.2 is certainly looking awesome :)
<Pici> kottlett: From what I beleive, they'd only like people who know what they're doing using apport after release time.  I'd think that someone who used it during pre-release would qualify there.
<kottlett> Pici: sounds good :)
<ptl> 4.1.3 is already a big hit, I can't imagine how good 4.2 will be
<ptl> 4.1.3 is too buggy though
<ptl> The numbering is wrong. 4.1.3 should be 3.9.8
<chairman_> i still need help guys
<kottlett> chairman_: did you try starting it from a shell? any output there?
<chairman_> ok. where i go to start from a shell. do i go to terminal?
<chairman_> the reason I asked is got TERMINAL open now
<janne> Hello! I have a problem with speaker-test. It stops when the first speaker
<anton_> Hello. Does anyone know how to make the text under desktop icons dissapear? I want a clean-look =D
<janne> sorry it stops with the first speaker and no sound is heard.
<chairman_> ok i'm in shell now
<chairman_> now what
<chairman_> kottlett?
<kottlett> chairman_: try to start the application (what was ist? adept_manager?)
<chairman_> yeah
<chairman_> i did package manager and a error keeps coming up
<janne> has someone stumbled on the same problem?
<courtjesterg> so i am messing with my desktop config interesting stuff and effects
<courtjesterg> nyone in here?
<anton_> Does anyone know how to make the text under desktop icons dissapear?
<courtjesterg> ohh it poped up
<ubuntu_> no
<courtjesterg> now its gone now its back
<courtjesterg> now your gone odd
<chairman_> kottlett u there G/
<courtjesterg> k
<kottlett> chairman_: from time to time ;) any useful error message?
<courtjesterg> alright when i type the names disappear of the peeps in the chat
<courtjesterg> then they reappear
<figo> iao a tutti non riesco a vedere i video sento solo l'audio come faccio ad aggiornare le librerie con i codec ? ? ?
<courtjesterg> odd its only in here i can't even read any of the options in file and ect
<courtjesterg> graphics  question
<courtjesterg> i got 96 installed should i install up to 177?
<glkasleg> how do I record voice in kubuntu? I've tried audacity - but it gives me (and has always given me) problems in Linux. Any suggestions?
<courtjesterg> another question where is the meta key?
<chairman_> all it said was' sudo apt-get update 'sudo apt-get install -f' and i did that and nothing happened
<chairman_> and tht was on package manager
<courtjesterg> or is meta a term for keyboard shotcut?
<kopertonKde4> recording plug in in kde4 ?
<razi> hi
<chairman_> how can i run adept
<technikk> chairman_ from terminal
<technikk> ?
<anubis> so yeah guys whats a good picture app for kde?
<chairman_> what do i type tech?
<anubis> something of the paint in windows genre
<technikk> anubis gimp and only gimp .... it`s the best app :)
<anubis> technikk: but gimp is gnome mate?
<technikk> newermind
<anubis> sudo apt-get install gimp or what?
<technikk> it`s working fine in KDE to
<technikk> :)
<technikk> jes sudo apt-get install gimp
<anubis> ok but if its crap im haxoring your box
<anubis> hehe
<technikk> lol
<technikk> ok my friend
<technikk> :)
<anubis> lol
<Lirkkanen> anubis http://docs.gimp.org/en/gimp-introduction-whats-new.html
<edi_99> hi guys is there any way to use itunes on kubuntu?
<damian_> hello
<damian_> ??
<anubis> gimp is nice
<anubis> :D
<chairman_> tech what do i type for adept 3.0?
<Timorek> Hello
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<anubis> Lirkkanen: thx
<Timorek> I have kubuntu 8.10 where in this distribution I can enter KDM theme manager?
<ActionParsnip> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Lirkkanen> np :-)
<Timorek> Anybody can hellp me?
<chairman_> i still need help w/adept?!
<Timorek> where I can enter KDM theme manager?
<Timorek> in kubuntu 8.10?
<Timorek> so?
<Timorek> somebody can tell something?
<Timorek> Hello people this is officeal Kubuntu support...
<Timorek> no kurde jak mi nie pomozecie to zrobie wam kupe na srodku pokoju
<technikk> Timorek
<technikk> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KDM+Theme+Manager?content=22120
<Timorek> ale ja mam zainstalowane ;]
<chairman_> good i need help in adept 3.0 and i need my desktop viewer back. how can i get these back?PLEASE
<Timorek> tylko nigdzie tego nie mam
<Timorek> oto co jak wpisze kcontrol w konsoli
<Timorek> bash: kcontrol: polecenie nieodnalezione
<Timorek> co mam zrobic? : ]
<technikk> chairman_ what is your version of kubuntu?
<technikk> Timorek english please :/
<Timorek> ok
<Timorek> That what's I'm get when I type in terminal kcontrol
<Timorek> <Timorek> no kurde jak mi nie pomozecie to zrobie wam kupe na srodku pokoju
<Timorek> [20:04] <technikk> Timorek
<Timorek> [20:04] <technikk> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KDM+Theme+Manager?content=22120
<chairman_> interpid ibex 8.10!
<technikk> adept 3.0 is shiped with 8.10 version
<technikk> shipped*
<technikk> and what is your problem with adept?
<technikk> you can`t start it ir what?
<technikk> or*
<courtjesterg> I GOT A KEYBOARD QUESTION
<chairman_> i got it here but every time when i brring it up and type my PW  it crashes for some reason .it don't show up on the screen or nothing
<ActionParsnip> !caps | courtjesterg
<ubottu> courtjesterg: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ActionParsnip> !ask | courtjesterg
<ubottu> courtjesterg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<courtjesterg> i went to the different layouts for keyboards wonder i got a logitech keyboard usually it would show when caps are enable and alot of shortcuts aren't working on the keyboard tryed all the different options none work
<technikk> chairman_ try to reinstall adept
<courtjesterg> i got the logitech elite duo
<chairman_> how?>
<Timorek> I don't have anywhere K control center even!!
<technikk> sudo apt-get install -f
<technikk> chairman_
<technikk> sudo apt-get update
<technikk> then
<technikk> sudo apt-get install adept
<ActionParsnip> technikk: yuo can put commands on the same line and seperate with &&
<technikk> it will install all adept apps & dependencies
<ActionParsnip> technikk: sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install adept
<technikk> ofcorse :)
<ActionParsnip> && means 'do next step if previous step passed'
<courtjesterg> anybody had troubles with there keyboard and getting all functions if so how did you do it?
<chairman_> do i type tht together
<CarolinaSwamp> anyone upgraded to 8.10? if so, any issues?
<technikk> don`t type the first one
<courtjesterg> i swear this chat room is helpless for getting help if you need to do something no advice just do it your self
<technikk> just last two commands
<technikk> chairman_ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install adept
<Lirkkanen> Timorek: Try "Alt-F2" and type "KControl"
<ActionParsnip> CarolinaSwamp: was flawless here
<extacy> csao
<CarolinaSwamp> ActionParsnip: glad to hear that - i have always had issues with my wireless card so im hesitant to switch
<extacy> where the hungary chanel? :D
<ActionParsnip> CarolinaSwamp: what wifi do you have?
<ActionParsnip> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<extacy> köszi/thanks
<CarolinaSwamp> ActionParsnip: broadcom chipset on my HP dv9000 laptop
<ActionParsnip> CarolinaSwamp: what does lspci say it is?
<chairman_> all it says is; type 'software-properties-kdesoftware-properties-kde' is not known on line 65 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<CarolinaSwamp> BCM 4312
<thomas> hallo
<thomas> was ist
<chairman_> with the letter E: in front
<CarolinaSwamp> ActionParsnip: fwcutter didnt work in the past, and i always had to use ndiswrapper or some other workaround.  i'll do some research and see if they added support for 4312
<ActionParsnip> CarolinaSwamp: i'd check the compatibility, you could always run it in live environment to test
<CarolinaSwamp> ActionParsnip: good idea, i'll try that
<ActionParsnip> CarolinaSwamp: you may find the config gets carried over
<chairman_> ok guys . i got my destop viewer back but i still have this crash problem w/adept on ibex
<chairman_> it don't want to come up when i type the PW and when i type those commands in terminal nothing happens\
<bipolar> Does anyone know if there is a backport of the sierra module to hardy? I've just received 3 at&t laptop connect cards that I need to get working and it seems I need an updated module.
<ActionParsnip> chairman_: sudo apt-get --purge remove adept && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install adept
<chairman_> Action do i type ttht together or separate?
<ActionParsnip> chairman_: thats the whole command
<ActionParsnip> chairman_: please tab complete my name too so I know you are talking at me
<chairman_> ok
<chairman_> i'm typing it in now
<chairman_> ActionParsnip command not found
<ActionParsnip> chairman_: at what part
<chairman_> at the beginning after chairman@ubuntu:~$ :
<ActionParsnip> chairman_: sudo apt-get --purge remove adept
<courtjesterg> with themes when installing new themes how do you do it? I don't even see an option besides you click install goes to unistall but then how do you get it to show up?
<Jason_CO> i have a hard drive in a USB drive tray attached to my kubuntu Intrepid comptuer -- how would i SECURELY erase and format the drive?
<ActionParsnip> chairman_: did it remove?
<ActionParsnip> Jason_CO: you can get disk scrubbers
<Jason_CO> an you suggest one?
<courtjesterg> nevermind fuguired it out
<ActionParsnip> Jason_CO: theres a few on the ultimate boot cd
<chairman_> ActionParsnip ...No. it just says type software-properties-kdesoftware-properties-kde
<Jason_CO> ok
<chairman_> is not known on line 65 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> Jason_CO: http://ask.metafilter.com/106287/How-can-I-monitor-a-disc-rewrite-process-in-Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Jason_CO: you need to do it i live cd
<Jason_CO> ok
<ActionParsnip> chairman_: sudo apt-get -f install
<chairman_> same thing
<ActionParsnip> chairman_: can you give a pastebin of command and error
<tobor> Hi all - does anyone know what PythonPath is supposed to be set to under Kubuntu?
<tobor> or failing that, whats the URL for the Kubuntu wiki, please ?
<chairman_> nope
<ActionParsnip> chairman_: if i can see the whole error itd be dead useful
<ActionParsnip> !paste | chairman_
<ubottu> chairman_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<chairman_> did uget it
<edi_99> hey guys... I have a laptop and integrated speakers....i hear sound if I have earphones plugged in, otherwise not. Alsa is all the way to the max
<edi_99> what seems to be the problem?
<edi_99> anyone?
<chairman> hey i got it saved on my kde crash aahndler\
<chairman> handler
<chairman> the bug from adept
<Coggz> can anyone help me with a vnc issue, i need to know how to forward it over a dynamic ip through a router
<sorush20> how do I find out which version of kde I am using from the terminal ?
<sorush20> ?
<Coggz> sorush20: dpkg -l | grep 'kde' (i think)
<sorush20> I'm using kubuntu 8.10, I have openoffice.org 2.4.1-11ubuntu2, I'm using kde 4.1.3, I have installed all the relevant packages. When I right clickn anywhere on the page in openoffice.org. writer the application crashes. Is there a similar bug out there can I do anything about it?
<Lokiase> hello, can someone help me with the audio in amsn?
<Lokiase> i need to install something it says
<luke_> sorush20: did that command work?
<sorush20> luke_: yes it did but I have to make the kde exact
<luke_> ah
<tmp> sera  atutti
<genii-around> !it | tmp
<ubottu> tmp: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<luke_> can anyone help me vnc over a dynamic dns through a router?
<genii-around> luke_: Get some dynamic dns service like dyndns  and then run a client for it on the machine behind the router. Then forward your vnc ports like 5800,5801 and 5900,5901 to the internal IP of that box, which should be always assigned the same IP by mac address from your router
<genii-around> Some routers even themselves have the dyndns client, etc
<wanja> hallo
<gerson> hi
<gerson> alguien de latino america
<wanja> somebody from germany here?
<genii-around> !es | gerson
<ubottu> gerson: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<genii-around> wanja: There is also a German channel
<wanja> i dont know where
<wanja> and how to find
<wanja> genii may you tell me how to find?
<genii-around> !de | wanja
<ubottu> wanja: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<wanja> thx
<genii-around> wanja: bitte
<plip78> hi guys, does anyone know if the wubi can install KDE?
<genii-around> plip78: Yes it can
<plip78> cheers genii-around :) just dont want to muck up the partition i have lol
<plip78> made a boo boo once lol
<plip78> any ideas when mubi is on for release?
<sedat__> merhaba arkadaslar
<sedat__> türk kim var  acep
<genii-around> !tr | sedat__
<genii-around> sedat__:  /j #ubuntu-tr
<Rioting_pacifist> my computer spends 10 seconds fscking every boot up (5 on / and 5 on /home i think (both reiser))! 1) can i change it to fsck both in parrallel, 2) can i use the CPU thats idle to do something usefull during this time, 3) why does it need 5 seconds to tell me the driver doesnt need checking
<m_tadeu> is there a way to make kde3 apps look like kde4 in intrepid?
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> can anyone help me with a floppy problem?
<ubuntu_> just a few words please
<azazyl> kanenas re paidia?
<azazyl> kanenas Ellinas?
<jcfp> !gr | azazyl
<ubottu> azazyl: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<azazyl> ubottu?
<erwin__> does anyone know how to define the window size in konsole 2.1 (kde 4.1.2 intrepid)?
<cuzbuntu> i would best define it as rectangle like
<erwin__> thanks. hadn't thought of that.
<erwin__> anyone else?
 * jackie4u waves hello
<rav> hello. is it still possible to have KDE4 in parallel with KDE 3.5.10 in hardy?
<matt__> ive been running ibex since alpha and its fully upgraded and adept still doesnt work
<matt__> itll start to run and the fade out
<jackie4u> in hardy u can run kde3.5 parallel with kde4 ... about ibex not sure
<rav> matt__: i didn't like adept in KDE4. I just went with trusted old aptitude
<matt__> hmmm
<jackie4u> #ubuntu-cz
<matt__> yeah just wanted to try it outnall the hype n what not
<matt__> i just got it to work lol
<rav> matt__: it's very counter-intuitive for my taste
<matt__> i purge removed it
<matt__> and reinstalled
<matt__> and it worked lol
<rav> if I install KDE4 in parallel with 3.5.10 in hardy, will kdm be replaced by the KDE4 version?
<jorkponx> yes
<cuzbuntu> Random Fortune: Linux: Where Don't We Want To Go Today? 	-- Submitted by Pancrazio De Mauro, paraphrasing some well-known sales talk
<wolfjb> I may have a need to move to 64 bit from my current 32 bit install. Do I have to totally reinstall or is there a safe apt-get upgrade path to get me there?
<Kernel> hmm my flash in firefox stops working after i leave firefox open for a while....i goto watch a video on youtube or something and the video just wont play...other times the video will play but the sound will just skip repeadetly
<Kernel> is there anything i can do?.....i know flash and linux still suck together
<Rioting_pacifist> how to i get a boot log ive set bootlogd as a demon to start at runlevel s, but /var/log/boot is still empty
<Rioting_pacifist> Kernel: Ive heard that the latest pluginwrapper has a workaround for flash crashing, but i think if your on x86 it will bring more trouble than its worse, other than that toggling hardware accelleration helps
<jack_> hi, help pleas, how to kill KDE?
<bp44> what do you mean by "kill KDE"?
<rickest> jack_: ctrl-alt-backspace maybe
<jack_> I need to stop it. Becose i have to update it. I have problem with update and i need shutdown KDE to unlock any files.
<dwidmann_> I wonder if this has anything to do with it:
<jack_> "ctrl-alt-backspace maybe" isnt it only reboot?
<dwidmann_> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jack_> ok i go to try it thanks.
<courtjesterg> problem dunno where it came from sure it has to do with this os, started yesterday when i had to even do a fresh reinstall of the os cause firestarter firewall dunno how clocked me from booting into the os? Maybe i should of did a recovery didn't think. Anyway after that my cd/rewrite drive started making funning noises and it disappeared from the bios menu when detecting ide drives, i cleared my cmos once it came back now its
<courtjesterg> gone again and doesn't even open up or light up anybody can give any insight into what is going on or how i can fix? Been trying to detect it in my bios.
<courtjesterg> i was getting an srst failed erro=16 for the longest time at boot
<courtjesterg> aand it would fail only option was to restart
<courtjesterg> believe the error was the cd/write
<rav> courtjesterg> firestarter usually locks up everything when you start it. it's not a good firewall manager IMHO
<rav> courtjesterg: locks every port, I mean
<courtjesterg> it said failed todetect device
<courtjesterg> yeah rav this was a restart i wasn't even int he os yet it suck lol
<courtjesterg> maybe main consern is the rewrite able drive
<rav> courtjesterg: the firewall is enabled during boot
<courtjesterg> i wonder if i cleared my cmos again which is a pain in my butt to open the computer and switch the swtich of the pins back and forth
<courtjesterg> i am not using the firestarter as my firewall haven't choose a new one yet
<rav> courtjesterg: try a live cd, to see if it's really a hardware problem
<courtjesterg> next question maybe this can help is there a program in the os that can detect hardare or maybe i do not have the drivers for it?
<courtjesterg> its not even lighting up
<courtjesterg> a live cd? the os is isntalled on my hardrive not booting from a live cd i took windows out all the way
<rav> courtjesterg: http://www.knoppix.net best hardware detection i've seen
<courtjesterg> ok
<rav> courtjesterg: if you use a liveCD and it works, then you just have a broken installation and no hardware problems
<jcd> courtjesterg: Check that your bios does see the CD drive first. It it can't then your CD is certainly toasted ... Else you can try a live CD as hinted above.
<courtjesterg> alright thanks
<aleite> Hello guys..
<aleite> Do you know where I can get a package of cmake 2.6.2? KDE trunk now needs it
<JontheEchidna> aleite: enable intrepid-backports
<aleite> JontheEchidna: Thanks!
<ReAp3r> i need some help accessing an NTFS drive.. someone please PM//
<ReAp3r> please ?
<rav> ReAp3r: if it works, it should be on Storage Media. Click on it to mount it
<ReAp3r> it comes up in dolphin but it wont access..
<ReAp3r> iv done it before on fedora
<ReAp3r> through terminal
<ReAp3r> mkdir /mnt/win
<ReAp3r> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/win
<ReAp3r> etchowever in ubuntu now i cant seem to find dev name of NTFS drive
<ReAp3r> new to ubunti by the way .. Sorry
<ReAp3r> ubuntu*
<rav> ReAp3r: hover the mouse over it on dolphin, the device should be on the info
<aleite> JontheEchidna: it didn't work... :-(
<aleite> made a apt-cache policy...
<aleite> only shows cmake 2.6.0 from ubuntu's
<ReAp3r> no joy.. just says Volume (ntfs)
<rav> ReAp3r: try 'df' on a console
<a_> hello?
<JontheEchidna> aleite: did you apt-get update?
<a_> sorry testing the new irc have question but
<aleite> yeap
<a_> how do i install a program i downloaded anyone please?
<aleite> added intrepid-backport main restricted multiverse universe
<a_> a .run or a .tar,bz2
<aleite> is something missing?
<ReAp3r> *ntfs drive not shoowing up with the "df command
<a_> any links?
<rav> a_: for simple install, get *.deb packages. if you download *.tar.bz or *.tar.gz, you probably have to compile the program
<a_> hey i didnt make an acount on this Konversation irc thing is it showing or what?
<a_> oh it is xD
<a_> i didnt see .deb but they were all specific games this time any tutorials?
<ReAp3r> a_: whats OS are you using ? and what is the file extention you want to install ?
<a_> ubuntu
<ReAp3r> ok, and the intall file ext ?
<a_> .run and .tar.bz2
<ReAp3r> instal*
<a_> they were billed as "installers"
<ReAp3r> tar.bz2
<a_> i dunno command promts but i am smart if you tell me exactly (yeah tar and .run as well)
<ReAp3r> you can do it from terminal
<rav> a_: unpack the *.tar.bz2 there's probably instructions inside
<a_> oh
<a_> ok will do that thanks (see i am dum too xD)
<ubuntu_> How can I restore the default rights of /home on my /dev/md0 mountet as /home?
<ReAp3r> sudo tar -jxvf  file.tar.bz2 -C /dir
<a_> lolol
<rav> a_: i'd guess the *.run is a script to install, but that is just a guess
<ReAp3r> rm file.tar.bz2
<a_> ohy no wait
<a_> the .runs will only open with text or "other app"
<rav> a_: probably a shell script, then
<ReAp3r> .run just ques it
<a_> blank
<a_> blank again
 * ubuntu_ needs the /home default rights :(
<ReAp3r> you shoiuld notice a substantial size difference
<rav> ubuntu_: you mean permissions?
<ubuntu_> Yes! Sorry rav!
<ReAp3r> sudo -s
<ubuntu_> Of course the permissons!
<ReAp3r> and pass for root
<a_> queues it?
<ReAp3r> that sa pain with ubuntu
<ReAp3r> no root shell
<a_> ques it means hits it with a stick xD
<ReAp3r> ;) Tuche salesman
<a_> go explain pls pls
<ReAp3r> the tar.bz2 file needs to be installed through terminal as far as i know with ubuntu
<a_> whats that "terminal"? dos prompt or...?
<ReAp3r> a_ - PM
<rav> ubuntu_: drwxr-xr-x for my /home
<yunosh> hi. after upgrading to 8.10/kde 4.1/the new adept i can no longer see the changelog of packages, neither in synaptic. how do i get this back?
<ubuntu_> rav? chmod drwxr-xr-x for my /home?
<rav> yunosh: i gave up on adept, i stick to aptitude
<yunosh> yeah, it's pretty much a step back. i
<rav> ubuntu_: why did the permissions get changed in the first place?
<yunosh> and i didn't experience the developers as being helpful either
<rav> yunosh: I saw potential on adept in kde 3.5.10. all gone for kde4
<ubuntu_> rav: I had problems with my raid /dev/md0 (mirror). I saved all data on F32 :( Now all permissons are lost... .
<yunosh> i'm glad that i'm not the only one
<rav> ubuntu_: sudo chmod 755 /home
<ubuntu_> drwxr-xr-x  = 755?
<rav> ubuntu_: yes
<ubuntu_> Okay. Thank you rav, I#ll try it out.
<rav> ubuntu_: and for backups, i like to use tarballs. they preserve permissions
<ubuntu_> Till yet I tried a lot! Also this combination I think.
<ubuntu_> Ah! Cool rav! This what i didnt knowed :(.
#kubuntu 2008-11-13
<missyjane> hi whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> missyjane: KDE and Gnome ;)
<dig> missyjane: I guess they use the same kernel, but they present in their own ways
<ubuntu_> missyjane: If you worked till yet with windows, i would use ubuntu first.
<ubuntu_> After that use kubuntu.
<ahmos> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<olipl> Hello
<olipl> Whos got kubuntu ?
<olipl> Cause that sucks dicks
<m3rlin> probably most people on this channel...
<olipl> lol
<olipl> Prefer gnome anyway
<olipl> Ciao amigos
<yunosh> what a helpful comment
<ptl> totqlly
<m3rlin> well, he seemed like a clever guy anyway..
<ptl> *totally
<ptl> let's all convert to gnome
<yunosh> good idea, good bye kde
<m3rlin> like /part #kubuntu, /join "ubuntu ?
<ptl> no
<ptl> ubuntu has KDE and QT stuff on it too, let's do gubuntu, gnome-only
<maduser> ubuntu is only gnome
<maduser> kubuntu is kde
<m3rlin> really? do i have to change the whole os?
<ptl> is it?
<maduser> yeah
<m3rlin> yea, i know.
<maduser> you want gnome get ubuntu
<m3rlin> just jokin
<m3rlin> *joking
<ptl> Didn't know that.
<mareczek> hello kubuntu fans
<mareczek> i've installed 8.10 + kde4.1.3
<mareczek> its great!!!
<mareczek> though, could someone help me with conky?
<opiemsith1> can someone tell me why some icons in the task manager get replaced by blue squares? like they're missing
<dwidmann__> opiemsith1: sounds like a bug
<opiemsith1> yeah
<opiemsith1> can it be fixed?
<dwidmann__> I'll see if I can find an existing bug report for it for you
<opiemsith1> thanks
<dwidmann__> opiemsith1: can you maybe show a screenshot of it?
<opiemsith1> sure, 1 min
<opiemsith1> http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/2916/desktopfh4.jpg
<bdizzle> does anyone know if Office 2007 is able to read impress files created in OOo?
<dwidmann__> opiemsith1: okay, and which application is the blue square?
<opiemsith1> right now it's the volume manager, but they all do it sometimes
<dwidmann__> opiemsith1: hmmm,
<missyjane> sorry i use slackware, was just curious
<dwidmann__> bdizzle: I think not without some sort of addon
<bdizzle> grr
<bdizzle> I've got a presentation next week or so and I have to use a Vista computer to present it
<SkEmO> ew
<seba_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Ajuna> How do I get the screensavers to work for 8.10?  I've been browsing the package list and no luck
<SkEmO> seba_: ???
<JP-sNL3> bdizzle: can't you just save the "impress files" as M$ Powerpoint ppt file within OOo itself?
<opiemsith1> so no ideas then dwidmann?
<bdizzle> I should be able to, but I'm not sure if Office 2007 can read them
<bdizzle> I know 2003 can
<Ajuna> what's the name of the package for 8.10 that installs screensaves for 4.1 KDE?
<JP-sNL3> hmm... checking in OOo it shines about maybe not tranfering layout stuff etc not correctly... maybe you should just try some pages...
<JP-sNL3> s/shines/whines
<seba_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jtechidna> Ajuna: kscreensaver
<Ajuna> okay, apt-get can't find out
<Ajuna> er it*
<kernco> How do I do Japanese input in 8.10?  I see all the scim-bridge packages are installed, but I don't see anywhere in system settings how to configure it
<ptl> joejoejoe: so many joes
<CarolinaSwamp> after upgrading to 8.10 my nvidia drivers seem to be shot.  xorg wont boot...if i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then my keyboard doesnt work and i cant login.  any suggestions?
<dwidmann__> CarolinaSwamp: try running "nvidia-xconfig"
<CarolinaSwamp> dwidmann: i did that, when it boots into kde it says that the nvidia module is not found
<CarolinaSwamp> dwidmann: do i need to install a new nvidia-glx driver?
<dwidmann> CarolinaSwamp: maybe ... try "nvidia-glx-177"
<CarolinaSwamp> dwidmann: how can i tell which driver is for me?
<dwidmann> CarolinaSwamp: if it's an even halfway recent card (read as geforce4 or later), try nvidia-glx-177
<CarolinaSwamp> dwidmann: its on my laptop that i bought last year, a Nvidia GeForce 6150 Go
<dwidmann> yeah, it should be fine
<dwidmann> Looks like -177 dropped support for GeForce 4 and 5
<dwidmann> maybe sooner, like at -173
<corinth> When is KDE 4.2 due out?
<CarolinaSwamp> yea 177 didnt work
<CarolinaSwamp> trying 173
<corinth> And, does anyone have a guess at when there will be 4.1.3 packages for Ibex?
<dwidmann> corinth: last I heard it was supposed to be out in late January
<dwidmann> corinth: they're in backports already
<corinth> dwidmann: Where to I get the backports repos?
<dwidmann> corinth: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu ubuntu-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<dwidmann> oops
<mikem_> kde 4.2 support separate workspace wallpaper?
<dwidmann> s/ubuntu-backports/intrepid-backports
<dwidmann> there we go
<corinth> dwidmann: Sorry, what was the correction you made? (Bit of a noob, sorry :-/)
<dwidmann> corinth: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<corinth> That's all one entry, right?
<dwidmann> Yeah
<corinth> Thanks. :)
<CarolinaSwamp> dwidmann: with the generic configuration it boots into the login screen but my keyboard is not recognized! i cant type anything. the touchpad mouse works fine though.
<dwidmann> CarolinaSwamp: take it that -173 didn't work either?
<dwidmann> CarolinaSwamp: what about -96?
<CarolinaSwamp> dwidmann: im booted into KDE, at the login screen with no driver errors
<CarolinaSwamp> dwidmann: now the problme is back to the original...my keybaord is not being recognized
<dwidmann> CarolinaSwamp: hmm, maybe if we specify the keyboard in xorg.conf it will work okay
<CarolinaSwamp> dwidmann: yes i bet you are right...nothing is listed there
<dwidmann> CarolinaSwamp: Okay, switch to a console with "ctrl + alt + f1"
<CarolinaSwamp> dwidmann: im there, and im in the xorg.conf file
<dwidmann> CarolinaSwamp: then, "cd /dev/input/by-id",
<CarolinaSwamp> dwidmann: all i have is by-path
<dwidmann> CarolinaSwamp: umm, then by path will have to do
<und99> Hi
<jack_> hi all, have you ever used the powertop? i have wakeups-from-idle per second 800. I thing that this is so much. Do you know how to reduce it?
<CarolinaSwamp> dwidmann: k, i have event-kbd, event-mouse, and mouse listed
<CarolinaSwamp> dwidmann: the names are longer than that, i just wrote the end of them
<dwidmann> I think you want event-kbd, you'll need the full path
<CarolinaSwamp> k
<dwidmann> CarolinaSwamp: Okay, I just pm'd you what the keyboard section should probably look like.
<dwidmann> CarolinaSwamp: alter the path line to fit
<CarolinaSwamp> dwidmann: got it, thanks.  rebooting now we will see what happens =)
<dwidmann> jack_: powertop should throw you suggestions every ten seconds or so, it'll tell you something like "press O" to blah or whatnot, just do a few of those and watch it drop.
<CarolinaSwamp> dwidmann: i ended up having to use the generic keyboard w/ the kbd driver but its working finally...thanks for your help
<dwidmann> CarolinaSwamp:mm, so long as it's working ... though it's odd that evdev wouldn't work ... did you have the path right?
<CarolinaSwamp> dwidmann: i thought I did but i didnt double check, i could have made a typo
<dwidmann> CarolinaSwamp: if it's not broken don't fix it though eh?
<CarolinaSwamp> dwidmann: absolutely =) thanks for the help again
<dwidmann> CarolinaSwamp: you're welcome, any time
<Ajuna> Hello, I upgraded to 8.10 and I installed the kscreensaver package for 4.1.3, but I can't find the settings any where in KDE
<ethana21> FAQ doesn't seem to have a link to the Kubuntu 8.10 desktop i386 .torrent files
<ethana21> !torrents
<ubottu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04) torrents can be obtained at http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 3.5.9) or http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 4.0.3)
<ethana21> uh
 * ethana21 tries altering those links
<FrozenFire> Hi all, I'm having an issue with FireFox, nearly identical to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/240632 . I installed from the most recent version of Intrepid install CD, and I receive 15-20 crashes per hour in FireFox. I have reinstalled Intrepid and immediately upgraded, then installed FireFox and kubuntu-restricted-extras. When debugging FireFox with "firefox -g" I received a "Program received sign
<FrozenFire> al SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault. [Switching to Thread 0xb7c4a6c0 (LWP 9175)] 0xb7cbbc79 in ?? () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6" at crash time. This error seems to happen primarily when viewing flash videos, but not always. Occasionally it happens within 30 seconds of a fresh session. As well, it doesn't always happen upon page load. Sometimes it happens minutes later, or arbitrarily when I walk away from the computer.
<ethana21> aaaand they're all DVDs
<ethana21> Can I get Kubuntu 8.10 in a CD image?
<FrozenFire> flashplugin-nonfree is 10.0.12.36ubuntu1 and firefox is 3.0.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<mister-tea> not to be a smart a** but did you try #firefox
<FrozenFire> This is definitely a Kubuntu issue, as the crashes affect X and occasionally lock up the entire system.
<mister-tea> that may be true, but it also may have been seen by someone in ther
<FrozenFire> I just had another crash and received: *** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.3/firefox: corrupted double-linked list: 0x0b3c18d8 ***
<FrozenFire> And a bunch of "/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.3/libxul.so[0xb74587fb]"
<Guest33437> ?
<Dr_willis> ???
<OzoneNerd> In kde 3, I could "killall artsd" to access /dev/audio directly, how do I do an equivalent to this in KDE 4?
<legodude_> the nvidia driver is not finding my monitor connected via DVI
<legodude_> it will show a phantom CRT though
<legodude_> I've tried to tweak xorg.conf to force it to use teh DFP
<legodude_> but no luck it seems
<legodude_> any suggestions?
<legodude_> oh
<legodude_> forgot to mention
<legodude_> (II) NVIDIA(GPU-1): No display devices connected; falling back to: CRT-0
<Dr_willis> I had to install/run the nvidia-settings or nvidia-xconfig tool
<Dr_willis> then mine started working.
<legodude_> I'm using nvidia-settings
<Dr_willis> had to twiddle with the things on 3 dfiffernet nvidia machines..
<legodude_> it does not reflect any DFP monitor though
<Dr_willis> Some of the Changes to X in 8.10 - are really messing with the auto-dtecttion of nvidia hardware from what ive seen
<legodude_> it seems to me that regardless, monitors should be showing up in the Xorg log
<legodude_> yeah, I had a series of problems until I pulled a new set of updates...
<Dr_willis> On this box. I just had to install the nvidia drivers and reboot.. on laptop - i had to run nvidia-settings and then it took off..
<Ajuna> Is there a way to get Amarok to play files gaplessly that are non-OGG?
<legodude_> got my one card working alright
<Dr_willis> Other box.. worked fine from the get go.
<legodude_> and I can't restart the X server, I have to restart the whole machine
<Ajuna> Amarok inserts a digital 'pop' between songs
<isaacj87> Hey everyone
<legodude_> hi isaacj87
<isaacj87> I'm currently building KDE from svn...Do most people use kdesvn-build?
<legodude_> isaacj87: I've got no clue, but why are you doing that?
<isaacj87> legodude_: I want to run the bleeding edge version of KDE 4. I tried the nightly packages and I'm hooked.
<legodude_> wow
<legodude_> committed
<legodude_> are the changes that noticible?
<legodude_> noticeable
<isaacj87> legodude_: Most definitely, KDE 4.2 is going to be a stellar release. KWin is smooth as hell. Plasma has these new fantastic features and everything is so much more polished.
<legodude_> wow
<Dr_willis> So its actually Useable! :)
<legodude_> and the nightlies aren't updated enough?
<legodude_> you need 6hourlies?
<QContinueum> i could go for some optimization... i switched one of my machines over to xfce because it couldn't hadnle kde4
<isaacj87> legodude_: haha, no. I had some problems with the kde-nightly packages
<legodude_> ahhh
<isaacj87> Dr_willis: Most definitely.
<legodude_> you using kubuntu nightlies?
<legodude_> or kde package?
<isaacj87> Whereas KDE 4.1 is fairly stable. It feels a bit hindered and clunky. I didn't get that from the nightly packages.
<QContinueum> package
<legodude_> how does using some other kde build affect one's ability to upgrade to the next kubuntu release?
<QContinueum> i had kde4.1 isntalled under 8.04... it updated just fine (even though it wasn't "supported" for that version)
<QContinueum> updated to 8.10
<legodude_> QContinueum: where did you get it from?
<isaacj87> legodude_: Truthfully, I don't know. I've never actually compiled a whole DE before lol
<QContinueum> 8.10?
<legodude_> sorry
<legodude_> where did you get the 4.1 packages from?
<legodude_> for 8.04
<QContinueum> i don't recall exactly... there was a link here on IRC when 4.1 came out that had instructions
<legodude_> ah
<isaacj87> legodude_: They could be in the backports repo
<legodude_> gotcha
<isaacj87> legodude_: that's where I got KDE 4.1.3 for Intrepid
<isaacj87> legodude_: If you're still running KDE 4.0, you'll see a definite improvement when upgrading to 4.1
<legodude_> I'm running 4.1
<legodude_> I have my quibbles
<legodude_> I really wish it would collapse windows on a per program basis in plasma
<isaac_> hola
<QContinueum> hi
<legodude_> are the kde backports usually pretty stable?
<umangshu> i want to do database handling in J2EE in ubuntu can any body help
<isaacj87> legodude_: Yeah. You get newer releases of KDE 4.1 in backports
<umangshu> i want to do database handling in J2EE in ubuntu can any body help
<umangshu> i want to do database handling in J2EE in ubuntu can any body help
<legodude_> hey
<QContinueum> repeating your message will not get you more help than you otherwise would
<legodude_> don't spam
<umangshu> sorry
<umangshu> i m using netbeans
<legodude_> dunno if this is the right place to ask
<legodude_> you probably want a j2ee-specific room
<QContinueum> yeah
<umangshu> i dont know
<genii-around> or #netbeans
<dwidmann_> That or a java-centric forum
<legodude_> kinda like asking how should I write my essay in kubuntu
<umangshu> netbeans 5.0
<genii-around> legodude_: Good comparison actually
<QContinueum> the #netbeans room has ppl in it, i'd try there
<umangshu> compiz fusion doesnt work on my pc
<Ajuna> Is there to change the engine for amarok or an alternative I can install?
<Ajuna> xine is getting me clicking and popping noises between gapless songs
<QContinueum> umangshu: kde4 and compiz fusion don't play nice together... the window magic stuff is built into kde4 now
<isaacj87> QContinueum: That's not exactly true. CF can run just fine on KDE 4, but using KWin is a lot easier
<QContinueum> perhaps not exactly true, but when i was running kde4 under 8.04, i had a ton of wierd conflicts between the two
<QContinueum> the solution was to remove CF and let kde4 do its thing
<isaacj87> QContinueum: Odd. What kind of conflicts were happening?
<umangshu> i am not able to change my desktop setting i gives an error message
<QContinueum> i don't remember much exactly, but i do recall that screen resolutions and refresh rates were really messy... choosing 640x480 or so with ~40Hz refresh rate after every boot
<QContinueum> glad that that is all behind me now
<umangshu> whats up
<isaacj87> Tm_T: Hey, you here?
<legodude_> umangshu: you really need to provide much more context
<legodude_> any context really
<QContinueum> umangshu: you need to be more specific than "an error message"
<umangshu> i think that problem is occured by restricted driver
 * mister-tea oh my
<KWGoD> does anyone play Flyff here?
<KWGoD> its an mmorpg
<JediatNight> anyone using a USB headset which uses libusb?
<KWGoD> wondering if i can play it on my os cuz i really dont wanna get xp let alone have it with internet access
<KWGoD> anyone?
<KWGoD> herro
<KWGoD> herro
<QContinueum> KWGoD: according to the wikipedia entry on Flyff, it only runs on windows and requires DX9
<KWGoD> thanx
<QContinueum> you might try wine...
<KWGoD> ...feel kinda dumb for not checkin wiki
<QContinueum> *shrugs* it's okay
<isaacj87> KWGoD: yeah, you might want to try WINE first and see if it runs
<QContinueum> eh, he left
<genii-around> Or check their appdb
<genii-around> JediatNight: What issue are you having with your usb headset?
<hack> i just installed unbuntu and i need some help with 2 things flash media like you tube plays but no sound and in guild wars through wine the character faces are missing help is much appreciated and the radeon 2400 is fully compatible with unbuntu 8.1
<JediatNight> genii-around:   i have a logitech USB headset and I i'm unable to use it as a headphone
<JediatNight> even though it works well with skype
<genii-around> JediatNight: What does lsusb say for it?
<JediatNight> it seems okay.. as it its working normally
<JediatNight> but there is no sound in the headset
<JediatNight> im not familiar with the libusb drivers .. and i'm trying to figure out.. how to enable the device
<QContinueum> hack: you could try installing the flash driver directly from adobe
<Out_Cold> i was trying to install kde 4.1 in ubuntu 8.10 but i get this error: Can not install 'kubuntu-kde4-desktop' (E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.)
<JediatNight> do you know if there are any USB protocol stack drivers for linux ?
<genii-around> Nott offhand
<JediatNight> i'm interested in the USB protocol and would like to implement a USB driver ..
<isaacj87> Out_Cold: KDE 4 is default in 8.10, so just type: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<isaacj87> Out_Cold: That *should* install KDE 4.1
<Out_Cold> cool..
<Out_Cold> thanks
<[Bain]> can someone help me enable external tools plugin in kate editor
<hack> i just installed unbuntu and i need some help with 2 things flash media like you tube plays but no sound and in guild wars through wine the character faces are missing help is much appreciated and the radeon 2400 is fully compatible with unbuntu 8.1
<[Bain]> i check mark the plugin but it dosent actually enable anything
<QContinueum> hack: did you try installing flash from the adobe website?
<hack> it won't work cause i have amd64 version and it's x86 version
<QContinueum> hack: ah. too bad. that's what fixed it for me
<hack> lol thank you though any idea on why the faces are missing in guild wars
<QContinueum> hack: try cedega?
<hack> but that costs money doesn't it
<QContinueum> the guildwars wiki recommends it
<QContinueum> http://wiki.guildwars.com/wiki/Guild_Wars_on_Wine
<hack> sweet
<QContinueum> there are some ideas for tweaking wine in that link
<hack> ty
<QContinueum> thank google :P
<isaacj87> hack: maybe this could help? http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html
<hack> how do you all find this stuff so quick been msn searchin for like 2hrs
<hack> ty
<QContinueum> hack: i used _google_ and search for "wine guild wars"
<_2> http://www.google.com/linux
<QContinueum> hack first link that popped up
<[Bain]> can some one try something for me
<[Bain]> try and enabling "external tools" plugin for kate
<[Bain]> cause it dosent seem to work
<QContinueum> [Bain]: it stays enabled for me, but i don't really know how to check whether or not it "works"
<[Bain]> yay i cant find the configuartion page for it
<hack> woot sound on flash ty all so much
<QContinueum> hack: gl with GW
<hack> has any actually got gw workin succesfully with wine
<QContinueum> i'm sure someone has somewhere... i'd be willing to try this evening but for my PSU being dead
<hack> i think it's a myth i have tried on suse 11 and fedora 8 with no luck
<hack> well i will keep workin at it and thanks again
<hack> filmhill.com for free movies if you want live streaming movies like quantum of solice or whatever it called just to inform yall
<genii-around> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<hack> its free cause it's sponserd is what a friend told me
<_2> warez can be found at 127.0.0.1
<dwidmann_> It would probably take some sort of sponsorship to keep such a (likely) high bandwidth site online
<QContinueum> indeed
<hack> i am sry i wasn't tryin to promote piracy if that is what that site is but i was told it was legit cause of sponsoring
<ptl> sharing things you like is not morally questionable
<_2> we're all sorry you weren't trying too...  dog gone it, some body needs too.    but just not on freenode, and not in front of agent bob
<genii-around> It depends if what you like is deviant :)
<genii-around> But since at this time "Quantum of Solace" for instance is still in theaters, any site streaming it for free is highly dubous as legit
<hack> they have all the movies before theaters and their really clean copies like theater quality though i mean they don't have ppl walkin in front of the screen or nothin
<_2> :)))
<_2> hack   word to the wise.   drop that topic like a hot potato
<hack> well imma goin to bed i work on gw tomorrow it still aint workin right to glitchy and faces gone so goodnight all and thank you for your help
<_2> ever notice how it's so hard to keep from "defending" yourself when you feel like you are in the right, even if doing so will put you in the wrong ?
<QContinueum> he, he meant well i expect, but this really isn't the place to bring it up
<genii-around> QContinueum: I feel the same
<_2> yeah exactly
<_2> and i synpothise
<genii-around> I pointed out the reason I felt the !piracy was warranted and he's gone so mostly moot now
<_2> yeah i didn't intend to beet a dead horse,  just observing a human charictor
<_2> like right now.    i'm OT in here.    but it's cause i was right    :)))
<_2> err no.
<_2> it's because i'm binary
<genii-around> _2: Wouldn't your name be something like _1   then ? ;)
<_2> base one ?
<genii-around> I was thinking more like 0 or 1 for binary
<_2> 755_10 == 111101101_2
<genii-around> ^2 would be better for base2 name :)
<_2> that's square,   are you trying to say something ???
<_2> :)
<genii-around> _2: I'm tired
<_2> genii-around just called me square    o.O
<_2> :)
<genii-around> Heh
<genii-around> Smart*ss
<karan> when i try to install some packages deb type this eror comes wrong architecture 'i386'
<holycow> btw, the mac keyboards works quite well on linux
<holycow> just need to fix a few key bindings
<_2> karan you running 64bit ?
<_2> karan    uname -r
 * genii-around bets on ppc or so
<karan> so wat do i do
<_2> karan    uname -r   #and show us
<phoenix> hi all
<QContinueum> hi
 * _2 wonders if he should have specified that    uname -r   is a terminal command
<phoenix> nice it works =)
<phoenix> 6 hours later and i have managed to change ubuntu so it fits me
<phoenix> finaly :D
<QContinueum> oh?
<_2> phoenix "default is only the starting point on the long road to right" - intelikey
<karan> in the konsole it displays this
<karan> 2.6.24-16-generic
<_2> karan   interesting.   genii-around not ppc,  what's your next best guess ?
<_2> oh wait.  backwards.   the package type is not i386.
<_2> karan where did you bet the package ?
<_2> get
<genii-around> sudo lshw -short | grep processor
<_2> genii-around uname churned out 2.6.24-16-generic  that's i386
<_2> karan where did that .deb package come from, how did you get it?
 * genii-around jabs the caffeine IV tube in deeper
<_2> main line it genii
<karan> i took from a friend its int the apton cd
<karan> in the apton cd
<_2> karan ok. you and your friend seem to have different architecture hardware.  you need to delete that package and get one for i386 arch
<karan> but he installed it in his ubuntu
<_2> which is full of sound and fury, signifying nothing
<karan> ub
<dig> anyone using firefox on kubuntu has frequent crashing problem?
<QContinueum> dig: runs fine for me
<karan> is gtalk compatible with linux without using wine
<draik> Hello all. In 8.04, I had a Public File Server app running by my K Menu. What is the replacement with 8.10?
<_2> karan i'll just say it like this.   dpkg is seldom wrong about the architecture type (if ever)  if dpkg says it's wrong for your system,  then it's wrong for your system.
<QContinueum> karan: gtalk uses the jabber protocol, many IM clients support jabber including Kopete and Pidgin
<karan> its not in kopete
<karan> i checked that out
<QContinueum> karan: i'm using it right now
<QContinueum> it's Jabber, not gtalk
<QContinueum> karan: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Google+Talk+support
<_2> !gtalk | karan
<ubottu> karan: gtalk is an instant messaging program from Google. Currently, Google does not have an official standalone gtalk client for Linux (though you can chat via your browser in gmail) but supports connections from third party clients such as Pidgin. See: http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html
<_2> QContinueum hope you didn't mind me botting in
<QContinueum> _2: not at all, it's good to give as much help as they can take
<binMonkey> hi, guys.
<QContinueum> hi
<_2> i shouldn't punish people like that.  they never notice it.
<binMonkey> is it possible to chmod /dev/console?
<_2> binMonkey sure
<QContinueum> _2: i've only been using kubuntu full time for about a year, i try to help out when i can... which isn't as often as i like
<_2> binMonkey only superuser can do it   but it's a simple thing
<binMonkey> i've tried chmod 777 /dev/console and chmod a+w /dev/console and neither works.
<QContinueum> did you do it with sudo?
<binMonkey> yes.
<QContinueum> huh
<_2> binMonkey cause you aren't superuser.   or it's a symlink   if symlink you have to affect the target.
<binMonkey> ahhhhh.  hold on.
<draik> Is there an method for sharing a folder publicly?
<_2> all symlinks are  777
<dig> hmm.. how do I reinstall firefox?
<_2> draik how public ?   http ?
<QContinueum> samba?
<_2> dig sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<draik> _2: Yes. I had it with my own IP in 8.04. I want to keep it similar.
<SimplySeth> anyone know where to edit the menu in 8.10 ?
<karan> when i use jabber in kopete for gtalk its stuck at connecting
<binMonkey> but clean apt before reinstalling
<binMonkey> my /dev/console is not an so.  no matter what i do i can't change permissions.
<_2> draik apache and cherokee are web servers that you can install from the package manager.   lamp is an acronymn and an infonode about it.
<QContinueum> karan: it's probably a configuration error on your end... go over the instructions again and make sure that everything is okay
<_2> !lamp | draik
<ubottu> draik: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<_2> binMonkey show me   ls -l /dev/console
<draik> _2: That's just it. I just want a folder to be made available online through my IP and a port. I had it setup as http://123.234.345.456:8001/
<_2> draik ok   nfs   then
<_2> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<_2> draik i'm slow but it you keep asking i'll finally get it.
<binMonkey> _2: ok.  ls -l shows all permissions granted but when i try to run the program no sound works.
<_2> binMonkey no.   show me what ls showed you
<draik> _2: All that matters is that I got the answer. Thank you so much. You've always been quite helpful.
<_2> draik selcome.
<_2> w
<binMonkey> _2: crwxrwxrwx 1 root dialout 5
<_2> that's not all   ..........
<binMonkey> _2: sorry i forgot that part.
<SimplySeth> hmmm kmenuedit doesn't let me edit the "start" menu
<draik> _2: Sleepy? BTW, can nfs allow outsiders to access my files? I need it to share a folder to the public as it holds files for the many people requesting something from me.
<_2> yes that's what nfs is for draik     and samba for windows
<binMonkey> _2: c rwxrwxrwx 1 root dialout 5, 1 2008-11-12 18:55 /dev/console
<_2> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<_2> binMonkey ok   and your issue is what exactly   (and don't start in about the permissions on /dev/console cause it's as permiscuous as it can be)   ?
<_2> binMonkey "no sound"     /dev/console should never affect sound.  that's  /dev/dsp  or something in /dev/snd/
<binMonkey> i'm trying to run a morse code program.  i had to run it as su before i changed permissions.  now with permissions open no sound works.
<binMonkey> _2: sorry.  the program told me i had no access to /dev/console and i had to run as su.
<_2> binMonkey well you now have plenty of access.    but still that's not why you have no sound.   look at /dev/dsp     ls - l it
<binMonkey> i just chmod dsp and it's all open.  but still no sound.  for fun i chmod 777 dsp1 and dsp2 also.  no luck.
<_2> binMonkey does it work as su now ?
<_2> binMonkey diagnostic question only
<binMonkey> _2: yes.  i just hate using sudo.
<binMonkey> _2: it doesn't seem right.
<binMonkey> _2: the program is kochmorse, if it helps.
<_2> binMonkey then look in /dev/snd/    it may be sending through arts/esd/pulse ...
<binMonkey> _2: i looked for snd when you mentioned it earlier.  there is no snd in my /dev.
<_2> ?
<_2> /dev/sound/ ?
<_2> i'm still using dapper  it may have changed  ...
<dig> I was reading the man page and have no idea sudo install --reinstall firefox (install needs to flollow --reinstall)
<binMonkey> _2: nope.  there's an so called sndstat.   should i try that?
<_2> dig ?    i use it both ways
<dwidmann> _2: it's still /dev/snd/
<_2> binMonkey you are sure there isn't a /dev/snd/ dir ?
<dig> I found it hard to read. e.g. Don't know which option should go
<binMonkey> _2: yes.  i was looking for a file.  i'm sorry.
<_2> dig  location of switches shouldn't matter    but order of commands do  i.e.  apt-get install firefox --reinstall ;apt-get install --reinstall firefox ;apt-get --reinstall install firefox  # should all work just alike.
<dig> when I read, I cannot find install is able to be followed by options
<_2> that's one reason i hate to see the developers moving away from dash dash
<_2> posix just works
<_2> errr posix --just --works
<_2> :)
<binMonkey> _2: sorry to be an idiot.  i just chmod 777 everything in /dev/snd dir and still no sound.
<_2> </blinks>
<_2> binMonkey sorry to have mislead then.    </hides>
<_2> dig   here read this http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/15810
<_2> dig more informative than the man page
<binMonkey> _2: close hides?
 * _2 can't answer cause he is hiding
<binMonkey> _2: i appreciate the help anyway.  i guess i'll just use sudo for this one program.  thanks for trying.
<dig> thx, I just find the man page is not clear personally.
<dwidmann> binMonkey: you're right, that would mean _2 is back in the open :P
<_2> dig that happens some time.    i've learned every thing i know about linux by the "try it and reformat" methood  ;/
 * _2 breaks xml too.
<binMonkey> someday i won't be such an idiot.  until then, i appreciate you guys.
<_2> binMonkey again. sorry that that didn't pan out.  if you are interested.  we can persue it farther ?
<_2> easier to cut losses maybe
<binMonkey> _2: no.  i guess it won't hurt to use sudo for this one program.  i thought maybe i was missing something.
<ptl> binMonkey: what are you trying to do? Just get sound? Do you know that you have to add your user (and root also) to the groups audio, pulse, pulse-access and pulse-rt ?
<_2> ok.  well no changes in /dev  will hold past a reboot anyway.
<binMonkey> _2: if you want to learn morse code, though, this program is great!
<_2> binMonkey i'm busy trying to learn computer code   but thanks
<ptl> usermod -a -G audio,pulse,pulse-access,pulse-rt youruser
<binMonkey> lol.  no changes hold past reboot.  that's good cause i was going to ask if i should change it all back.
<dwidmann> ptl: that's strange, none of the pulse-* groups exist on my system.
<_2> binMonkey yeah i anticipated that.   /dev/ is in ram   except /dev/.static/dev   which is the real device nodes on the hdd  but only accessed at boot time really
<binMonkey> audio, pulse, etc are groupls and not files?  i don't understand.
<ptl> dwidmann: aptitude install pulseaudio
<ptl> it is worth it
<ptl> pulseaudio is a very good addition to your system
<_2> binMonkey in ptl's command string all of "audio,pulse,pulse-access,pulse-rt" is a list of groups to add your user to
<binMonkey> ptl: ok.  i can always remove it.
<ptl> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<binMonkey> ptl: i guess i already have it.
<_2> ptl has esd/pulse replaced arts ?
<ptl> phonon replaced arts on KDE
<dwidmann> _2: phonon replaced arts I thought
<ptl> not exactly
<ptl> and phonon has an option to output to pulseaudio
<binMonkey> usermod -a -G audio, pulse, pulse-access, pulse-rt rich1
<ptl> arts is not the same as pulseaudio, arts is more than a sound server
<binMonkey> lol.  wrong screen.
<_2> binMonkey no spaces in the list
<dwidmann> So what exactly is pulse and why would I want to go through the hassle of setting it up?
<ptl> binMonkey: no spaces between the commas
<_2> binMonkey usermod -aG audio,pulse,pulse-access,pulse-rt rich1
<ptl> dwidmann: there are many different sound servers and frameworks for linux. Pulseaudio unites and integrates them, and completely replaces some of them (e.g. esd)
<ptl> dwidmann: and pulseaudio is very friendly and easy to use. It comes with some gnome applets that work on KDE too.
<dwidmann> ptl: and the purpose of q soundserver is?
<_2> binMonkey many things can accept a "comma seperated list"  the fact that it is "comma seperated" means that it is not "space seperated"  :)
<ptl> dwidmann: I use it all the time, e.g. something called padevchooser, that allows me to change the volume independently of each application. I usually fire up mpg321 to play some mp3s and adjust its volume through padevchooser.
<_2> just an fyi / ffr
<binMonkey> _2: i'm going to call you sensei.  i just understood that.
<ptl> dwidmann: two things: assure the playing/recording of sounds concurrently and also stream and route sound through the network
<dwidmann> hmm, streaming and routing through the network sounds interesting, so would it be possible to get sound when i'm ssh'd into another computer?
 * _2 grumbles and goes to google to see what he was just called...
<binMonkey> _2: now that i'm part of these groups do i have access to changing them?  and how is that different from chmoding files?
<_2> binMonkey test your program again and see if it works for normal user
<_2> if not we can through rocks at ptl
<ptl> :(
 * binMonkey throws rocks at ptl.
 * ptl ducks.
<binMonkey> _2: no go, sensei.
<_2> lol   ooops
<_2> binMonkey well that's two of us that swung and missed.    third strick and you're out.
<ptl> binMonkey: do you have any error message when you try to fire the application through the terminal?
<PyroBoi> Where can i find apt-get repos for edgy?
<_2> PyroBoi ?   edgy if still supported for another few months  and then they will move them to "old unsupported"
<_2> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<binMonkey> ptl: no.  i got an error for regular user something like "you do not have access to /dev/console" before i chmod /dev/console.
<_2> oh sorry
<_2> in old unsupported
<ptl> /dev/console ????
<ptl> crw------- 1 root dialout 5, 1 2008-11-13 00:12 /dev/console
<binMonkey> ptl: now after chmod i can run as regular user but no sound.
<PyroBoi> _2: how do i set them to that dir
<ptl> PyroBoi: upgrade to ibex!
<_2> PyroBoi i think there is a page on the ubuntu.com   i'll have to look
<binMonkey> ptl: yes.  but now mine is crwxrwxrwx, etc
<PyroBoi> or is their a ez way to upgrade?
<ptl> binMonkey: something seems very wrong with your installation! Do you have critical data on it? I hate to say it, but it might be wise to reinstall, since diagnosing every little file with wrong permissions would be too tiresome.
<ptl> PyroBoi: yeah, update-manager
<_2> ptl you might suggest an LTS   there may be a reason for "not having upgraded"
<binMonkey> PyroBoi: i just saw an article about saving settings and apps with a clean install.  i'll see if i can find it.
<binMonkey> ptl
<PyroBoi> binMonkey: this is a brand new install
<ptl> _2: I thought about it, but kubuntu is a desktop distribution, it would make little sense
<binMonkey> ptl: no critical data.  i can always backup and reinstall.
<_2> ptl heh  depends on perspective and bandwidth.   to me anything that has to dl more than 6 meg per 6 months makes no sense.
<ptl> binMonkey: but I can help you if you think it's fixable
<binMonkey> ptl: i think it's a goofy thing in the program, though.
<ptl> _2: !
<ptl> _2: do you use dialup?
<_2> yeah
<ptl> _2: I live in a developing country and I have had Cable for several years now
<ptl> before that, I had ADSL
<binMonkey> dialup?  really, sensei?
<ptl> even on my cellphone I get 100kB/s or more
<ptl> (3G)
<_2> i know a lot of people that wont use ubuntu because of the bandwidth needed.     well some people.
<PyroBoi> i can always d/l 8.10
<binMonkey> PyroBoi: it's extra worth it.
<PyroBoi> ok, whats diff between kde 4 and 3
<_2> PyroBoi from what i see in here   4 lots more eyecandy  3 lots more full featured
<ptl> PyroBoi: KDE4 is a lot buggier, but a lot better also
<binMonkey> i don't know the programming stuff, but i prefer kde3 for now.
<_2> PyroBoi oh and 4 lot less stable      forgot that
<binMonkey> kde3 feels better to me.
<PyroBoi> oh then its 3
<ptl> PyroBoi: I loved it on Kubuntu, but I wouldn't recommend because it needs lots of small adjustments
<tacosarecool> I used to not like kde4 but then I got used to it it is nice
<binMonkey> and it's very disco fancy.
<PyroBoi> well i think im going to go with 3 i can always upgrade later
<tacosarecool> Yeah but now stickam don't act properly
<binMonkey> kde4 is disco fancy.
<tacosarecool> But I know it's not my webcam or flash
<tacosarecool> because cartoonnetwork.com webcam games work fine
<_2> i moved away from kde some time ago.   i think i started it one time in the last month
<binMonkey> you can play games with a webcam?
<tacosarecool> Yup
<tacosarecool> Lol
<PyroBoi> bout 2 hrs to d/l
<binMonkey> tacosarecool: i'm going to check that out.
<tacosarecool> Anyway binmonkey
<tacosarecool> You have a stickam?
<PyroBoi> _2: what you use? gnome?
<tacosarecool> Can you see if it's working properly for you?
<binMonkey> what's a stickam?
<tacosarecool> It's a webcam site
<PyroBoi> binMonkey: its a cam site
<_2> PyroBoi blackbox   when i start a gui
<tacosarecool> Like ustream but better
<binMonkey> no.  sorry.  i'll buy a cam to play games, though.
<PyroBoi> i've heard of that, but never seen it in action
<binMonkey> hold on.
<tacosarecool> There not that good of games but it's epic lulz
<bilicki> I cannot sign into the hotmail (the page doesn't load when I sign in), and often some facebook features don't load as well... what could be the problem?
<binMonkey> i love lulz.  tomorrow i buy a cam.
<bilicki> I have tried with konqueror, seamonkey, firefox and opera, no luck
<_2> !hotmail
<ubottu> If you need to use an MSN Hotmail account, consider packages such as "hotway" and "hostsmtp", which are gateways respectively to the !POP and !SMTP protocols (also supporting Lycos and Spray)
<binMonkey> tacosarecool: on the stickam home page i have a cam shot and a gray box.
<binMonkey> bilicki:
<tacosarecool> yeah
<tacosarecool> It's so weird
<tacosarecool> It was fine under hardy
<binMonkey> bilicki: i think msn broke hotmail for linux users.
<tacosarecool> Microsoft = msn = hotmail
<binMonkey> tacosarecool: the gray box should be a cam also?
<tacosarecool> One gray part should be a menu
<bilicki> ok... does anyone here have a hotmail account???
<binMonkey> i saw it on reddit.
<tacosarecool> The cam shot should be a cam shot
<_2> bilicki not that i would admit to
<tacosarecool> which it is
<dwidmann> I feel sorry for people who "need" hotmail ... you'd they'd eventually gain the sense to dump it for something better
<tacosarecool> gmail ftw
<binMonkey> tacosarecool: lol.  if you move your mouse over the gray you get yellow tool tips.
<bilicki> I couldn't care less about hotmail, but I do want my browsers to work properly
<bilicki> I use gmail
<binMonkey> bilicki: they work properly.  msn borked hotmail for linux users.  true fact.
<tacosarecool> I get white tooltips
<_2> it's most likely not the browser that is "not working"
<ptl> you know what
<ptl> I work on Unix support at IBM
<ptl> I use the terminal all the time
<ptl> and having yakuake on KDE4 is a bless.
<_2> ptl and you hate the console now...
<ptl> It allows for real transparency. So I can see things through the terminal, like chat screens and web texts, to guide me typing certain commands.
<tacosarecool> yakuake?
<tacosarecool> Oog
<ptl> yakuake is the best console ever
<ptl> _2: certainly not, I love it
<dwidmann> yakuake is made of pure love
<tacosarecool> I'll have to download it
<binMonkey> yakuake is the coolest application ever!
<binMonkey> yakuake gives me a boner.
<_2> terminal emulator like yakuake != console
<binMonkey> tacosarecool: stickam works in opera and midori.
<bilicki> _2: so what could be broken?
<ptl> _2: oh, I understand what you meant now
<_2> bilicki the web page
<ptl> _2: I don't hate the console, it's just that I am more productive using the graphical environment
<tacosarecool> wow this is awesome!
<tacosarecool> I wuv it!
<ptl> tacosarecool: try to use real transparency, if you have KDE4...
<_2> bilicki M$ produces broken ie and then produces broken webpages that only broken ie can render propperly
<PyroBoi> lol i like the gui, but i nine times out of ten have a term up
<tacosarecool> I don't have that good of a graphics card
<tacosarecool> But it's awesome enough
<ptl> it's cool. Sometimes I even have a movie playing in the background while I type commands, lol
<tacosarecool> Because it attaches to the screen
<ptl> Any ATI or NVIDIA should do
<tacosarecool> x300
<binMonkey> transparency works on my ati 200m.
<tacosarecool> Is that old?
<ptl> I dunno
<dwidmann> tacosarecool: transparency effects and the like don't really take a good card to pull off.
<tacosarecool> Do effects work binmonkey?
<binMonkey> mine do.
<binMonkey> on kde3.
<binMonkey> not on xfce.
<tacosarecool> Mine freeze on 4
<ptl> kde3 does not have effects
<_2> ptl fair enough.   i was only anticpating   a common "i use this all the time at work and now can't stand it"  kind of rant.
<ptl> only if you use compiz, that is
<dwidmann> ptl:  yes it does.
<dwidmann> ptl: well, basic things, transparency, shadows, etc
<y0ul053> eh, I had compiz working fine on my geforce mx 440 ;p
<binMonkey> ptl: yakuake transparency works.  i haven't tried compiz.
<tacosarecool> How I make it use transperency
<ptl> dwidmann: kde3's transparency is not real transparency, is it? I mean, you don't have transparent canvas like the kde4's yakuake
<_2> dwidmann heh.   effects != 3d effects     which is what is generally meant hy effects
<dwidmann> ptl:  yes it is.
<dwidmann> _2: vague is as vague does
<ptl> y0ul053: MX 440 does not work on the latest X.org, does it? I've read that nvidia's drivers do not support it anymore.
<tacosarecool> How do I mean yakuake use transperency
<tacosarecool> make
<binMonkey> tacosarecool:
<bilicki> I installed this yakukake thing... isn't F12 used for something else otherwise?
<ptl> dwidmann: well, in KDE3, with full xrender extensions on and compose turned on, yakuake and konsole used fake transparency
<y0ul053> dunno, haven't tried the lastest, back in *shudder* doze for a tiny bit
<_2> tacosarecool right click configure
<ptl> tacosarecool: you go to the colors configuration
<binMonkey> tacosarecool: right click in yakuake, edit current profile,
<tacosarecool> Lol pressing f12 is fun!
<dwidmann> ptl: you would have to use nvidia-glx-96 I think
<y0ul053> had to try out doze 7, really nothing out of the ordinary
<dwidmann> ptl: all applications could have transparency, but if you went into konsole/yakuake's menus and tried to set it from there, that would be fake transparency
<binMonkey> appearance tab, click edit, slide background transparency.
<binMonkey> tacosarecool: appearance tab, click edit, slide background transparency.
<ptl> dwidmann: didn't know that either.
<bilicki> can someone explain to me what the point of transparency is?
<bilicki> i am sure it's useful, but I just don't see for what
<dwidmann> sometimes just for looks, other times when you need to be able to see through something to be able to work effectively
<binMonkey> dwidmann: what is fake transparency?  does it use more resources?
<ptl> bilicki: besides looking cool, for my particular case it boosts productivity so I can have additional input whilst I type commands. Like a web tutorial, a mail asking commands, or a chat screen beyond what I type
<ptl> *below what I type
<ptl> *under
<ptl> agh.
<_2> bilicki don't start asking why, and confuse everyone.   just look at the eye candy.
<ptl> my english is lame.
<tacosarecool> All the way right
<rajneesh> can any one tell me how to mount windows partition? in xubuntu
<bilicki> ptl: yes, i can see where it would be useful if you are reading something in the background...
<tacosarecool> Go to the xubuntu channel please
<dwidmann> binMonkey: fake transparency is basically like, take a screenshot of what's behind the window, and use a processed version of that screenshot for the background of the window ... or something like that
<rajneesh> can you tell me  xubuntu channel name
<tacosarecool> binmonkey
<tacosarecool> This transperency isn't working
<binMonkey> dwidmann: ok.  so if you move the window, the "transparency" won't change?
<binMonkey> tacosarecool: yes?
<tacosarecool> It won't change
<tacosarecool> I put it at 100 percent
<ptl> the fake transparency wouldnt' change
<binMonkey> hold on.
<_2> rajneesh probably the same way would in *buntu     mount device mountpoint arguments      adding a line in fstab if you want to make it a permenant mount, or have them user montable.
<dwidmann> binMonkey: well, it'll refresh after a few seconds usually, depending on the app that's doing it.
<tacosarecool> Oh my desktop does not appear to support transparent windows
<dwidmann> binMonkey: maybe not even that long ... though fake transparency is slow
<_2> !ntfs > rajneesh
<ubottu> rajneesh, please see my private message
<tacosarecool> I'll try enabling desktop effect
<tacosarecool> s
<binMonkey> tacosarecool: what are you using?
<tacosarecool> Ati x300
<binMonkey> tacosarecool: what desktop?
<tacosarecool> kde 4
<binMonkey> tacosarecool: slide it all the way to the left.
<tacosarecool> To the right you mean right?
<binMonkey> no.  i mean left.
<tacosarecool> That would make it 100 percent
<_2> your other left
<binMonkey> brb.  going to switch to kde.
<_2> :)
<_2> other left   hehhe     can't stop laughing
<tacosarecool> Works now
<tacosarecool> I was right
<_2> see it's your other ledt
<_2> left
<binMonkey> sorry.
<binMonkey> tacosarecool: slide all the way to the right.
<ptl> ?
<tacosarecool> Works
<ptl> I am lost here
<tacosarecool> Had to enable desktop effect
<tacosarecool> s
<tacosarecool> It will lag me though
<ptl> but it seems transparency works now
<binMonkey> it's so pretty.
<ptl> will it?
<_2> your other left     you know    <- left    and    other left ->
<tacosarecool> It has before
<binMonkey> why?
<ptl> all the processing goes through your videocard
<ptl> shouldn't take much processing from your computer
<tacosarecool> Your right
<ptl> even in my laptop it does not slow down noticeably.
<binMonkey> mine seems to work chop, chop fast.
<tacosarecool> Probably coincidence
<tacosarecool> before
<dwidmann> With transparency and such turned off, and windows being drawn by the video card instead of the processor, you should theoretically speed things up a bit.
<dwidmann> Of course, that approach seemed to run into roadblocks last I checked.
<_2> chop chop ?   huba huba ?   undelay undelay ?     hurry hurry ?
<binMonkey> make with the speed, charlie hustle.
<bilicki> what is that terminal that , once you select text, automatically copies it?
<bilicki> and then right click pastes it
<ptl> I vehemently refuse to live without desktop effects. They are more important than feeding.
<binMonkey> ptl: you mean the cube and all that?
<dwidmann> ptl; that reminds me of a really funny webcomic
<_2> bilicki that's xorg not a terminal    you highlight anything and it's copied.  and "both click"   or "middle click" will paste it
<ptl> binMonkey: no, transparency, expose, show desktops and fast-task-switching :)
<ptl> dwidmann: xkcd?
<binMonkey> is ping supposed to run until you ctrl-c it?
<ptl> on Linux, yes
<_2> binMonkey unless you give it a -c count
<dwidmann> ptl: the particular one I'm thinking of was one of the older vgcats strips I think;
<_2> binMonkey  ping -c 2 google.com
<ptl> btw
<ptl> desktop effects for KDE 4.1 does not have the cube
<ptl> but 4.2 will have it
<dwidmann> ptl: http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=242
<binMonkey> i feel guilty using too many effects.  like i'm showing off or being too fancy or something.
<_2> binMonkey i know the feel
<binMonkey> _2: thanks.  that's another man page i have to read and learn.
<ptl> dwidmann: weird, but funny! I didn't know this cartoon
<dfgas> has there been alot of change from kde 4.1 to 4.1.3?
<tacosarecool> bye
<binMonkey> bye.
<dfgas> or should i wait for 4.2?
<tacosarecool> what's this I hear about 4.1.3
<_2> i'm just going to wait for kde5
<dwidmann> tacosarecool: it's in intrepid-backports
<dfgas> has there been alot of change from kde 4.1 to 4.1.3?
<ptl> dfgas: why wait? upgrade now
<ptl> dfgas: enough changes, I think
<tacosarecool> How do I upgrade?
<dfgas> hmmm
<binMonkey> i've learned to like xfce.
<ptl> I just used a bit of 4.1.2
<ptl> but I can't say for sure because I did not use KDE 4.1
<dwidmann> dfgas: intrepid was released with 4.1.2 ... I'm not sure how much it has changed, see the changelog?
<_2> binMonkey xfce has it's points indeed
<dwidmann> i've learned to like Fluxbox ... but I'm thinking about trying Enlightenment
<bilicki> call me crazy, but the only browser that renders facebook properly is seamonkey
<tacosarecool> Ok
<tacosarecool> Good night
<binMonkey> are those both lighter than xfce?
<binMonkey> bye.
<bilicki> how is it different than firefox or opera or konqueror/
<dwidmann> bilicki: You're crazy. (hey, you asked me to)
<_2> binMonkey but it's powered by gerbles,    i just can't get used to the idea of a pinguin running on gerble power....
<dwidmann> bilicki: I can't see how it'd be much different from firefox, different from opera or konqueror I could see.
<binMonkey> they're much more efficient.
<ptl> but seamonkey and firefox use the same rendering engine
<ptl> gecko
<bilicki> also, why is the UI in firefox coupled with KDE4 so ugly? like, look at the tabs and how the edges are all drawn wrong... or is that just my computer?
<_2> seamonkey is forked from firefox because of copy left krap   no?
<dwidmann> bilicki: firefox's fault :\
<binMonkey> have you guys tried midori?
<dwidmann> midori?
<_2> bilicki and dwidmann isnt there a lib that fixes that
<dwidmann> bilicki: _2: gtk-qt-engine isn't it?
<dwidmann> At any rate, it helps though it isn't quite perfect.
<binMonkey> i think it's like konqueror.  it's kind of bare bones but super fast.
<bilicki> _2: if there is, why isn't it installed along with FF? I'll try installing it
<_2> some libgtk-something-something-something
<courtjesterg> anyone listening?
<dwidmann> arora is the fastest browser i've ever used .. kinda feature-light though
<bilicki> dwidmann: i already have gtk-qt-engine installed
<binMonkey> is it in the repos?
<dwidmann> binMonkey: yeah
<ptl> _2: no...
<ptl> _2: firefox and seamonkey are brothers, no fork
<ptl> I mean
<NightDragon> seamonkey = mozilla
<courtjesterg> i downloaded the 173 for nvidia from the 96 when i go to x server it says i appear to not be running one please edit and restaaart your nvidia x config from root how do i do this or should i go back to 96 which they says is reccomened there still is 177
<ptl> they are different enclosures for the gecko engine, and seamonkey (mozilla suite) is actually much more than just a browser
<dwidmann> binMonkey: there's a newer version out though, but it practically begs for being compiled with a recent qt-snapshot
<_2> gtk2-engines-qtpixmap - QtPixmap GTK2.x theming engine
<_2> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt - theme engine using Qt for GTK+ 2.x
<_2> that maybe    ^
<_2> or maybe not ....
<binMonkey> are the daily qts reliable?
<binMonkey> dwidmann: are the daily qts reliable?
<dwidmann> binMonkey: I dunno, I'm about to find out
<courtjesterg>  i downloaded the 173 for nvidia from the 96 when i go to x server it says i appear to not be running one please edit and restaaart your nvidia x config from root how do i do this or should i go back to 96 which they says is reccomened there still is 177
<dwidmann> binMonkey: I've got the source extracted and such right now :0
<binMonkey> dwidmann: it looks like iceweasel.
<_2> courtjesterg repeting so quickly doesn't help you.
<dwidmann> binMonkey: look and feel should be whatever qt theme you've got :0
<dwidmann> ***:)
<courtjesterg> well nobody answwering and avoiding me does as well there is an off topic to be chatting about other things
<dwidmann> (ie: oxygen)
<dwidmann> My left pinkie is very unreliable lately
<dwidmann> bash: ./configure: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory <--- wow, that's not cool
<_2> courtjesterg i can't answer that question because i don't know.   but someone might,   just don't repete to the point of beint a nusense, or they will ignore you.
<dwidmann> courtjesterg: use the latest driver that will work with your card ... "run sudo nvidia-xconfig" to configure X to use the nvidia drivers ... that should be all you need to do :\
<_2> dwidmann M$ markup
<_2> dwidmann use "dos3unix" on the script.
<_2> 2
<binMonkey> dwidmann: oooh.  no java in arora yet.
<dwidmann> binMonkey: plugin support happens when qt 4.5 happens ... I'm guessing that would include java
<dwidmann> binMonkey: alternatively ... qt-snapshot
<dwidmann> _2: where might I get "dos3unix"?
<_2> 2
<binMonkey> shit.  no java in midori, either.
<dwidmann> oh, now I see what that 2 was there for, sorry
<_2> dos2unix should be installed
<dwidmann> _2: so, it may have had CR-LF line endings or somethign?
<courtjesterg> java is still screwed up even in firfox you can't play yoville in myspace it just sits there at the main screen flash
<binMonkey> courtjesterg: java works fine for me.  try time.gov.  it's a simple time server.  maybe your java installation is bad.
<_2> dwidmann not may have but did!   that's what the message is saying "/bin/sh^M: bad interpreter" <<< ^M is the key.
<courtjesterg> i even tryed a differeent plugin and it still screwed they should just start developing konq browers instead leaving it to rott
<dwidmann> _2: ah, okay, thanks, I'll try to commit that one to memory
<binMonkey> courtjesterg: did you install java from sun?
<courtjesterg> yeah i got the sun version
<courtjesterg> witht he extendion plugin
<courtjesterg> extention
<_2> dwidmann not sure why a configure script would have M$ markup  you may want to check the rest of the files too
<binMonkey> try in terminal update-alternatives --config java
<dwidmann> _2: more trouble than that it seems, it's saying make isn't in the $PATH, but it certainly is ...
<binMonkey> courtjesterg: try in terminal update-alternatives --config java
<_2> dwidmann could be caused by said markup   as noted ^
<courtjesterg> well maybe it s the adobe flash not the java
<dwidmann> _2: maybe, seems that setting $MAKE worked though
<binMonkey> did you try time.gov?
<binMonkey> courtjesterg: did you try time.gov?
<courtjesterg> time.gov works fine
<courtjesterg> its a java flash baase app game on facebook and myspace
<_2> i.e. if a script adjusted the path and had bad markup the path would then have it.   just a thought.
<courtjesterg> yeah i saw
<courtjesterg> worked fine
<binMonkey> cool.  at least your java works.
<_2> pool.ntp.org
<courtjesterg> whats that
<binMonkey> good night, guys.  thanks for all the help.
<courtjesterg> i still dunno how to fix this army time on my time
<courtjesterg> don't think there is an option also the keyboard with layouts using the elite cordless duo logitech keyboard so when i press caps no caps show in my screen are enable ack no layouts worked
<_2> army time    08:00 zulu ?
<dwidmann> _2: think this would do the trick? "find /home/blackwaltz/linux/soft/src/qt-all-opensource-src-4.5.0-snapshot-20081111/ -type f -exec dos2unix {} \;"
<_2> yeah
<courtjesterg> whats the respo for?
<_2> dwidmann just a thought, you might commit to memory using quotes around the {} will protect filenames with spaces   '{}'   or   "{}"
<dwidmann> _2: yeah, I have to do that from time to time, but I always forget to put that on there
<_2> dwidmann heh i have dirs with names like '\n"
<_2> :)
<_2> it plays havoc with things like that
<_2> literaly   single quote new line double quote
<dwidmann> _2: I'm finicky about my naming, but I didn't name this stuff though eh? (I rarely if ever use spaces ... avoid capitol letters and symbols, etc)
<dwidmann> That's a strange name for a folder
<_2> it stops scripts from doing anything recursively
<dwidmann> _2: an interesting idea
<_2> even a blind hog will find an acorn every now and then
<benbloom> anybody else having trouble with flash in 64bit Kubuntu Hardy? It works fine as long as there aren't too many instances running at once. Adobe says the solution is to upgrade to Flash 10 but I am running Firefox 3.03 with Flash# LNX 10,0,12,36 on new hardware and I still have this problem!
<dwidmann> benbloom: yeah, umm, it still isn't perfect, and part of the problem could potentially be the browser(s), it's hard to say
<benbloom> actually _2, hogs dont use their eyes much to forrage
<dwidmann> benbloom: I recommend flashblock ... that way you control which ones you view
<benbloom> yeah dwidmann, I sent them a bug report
<benbloom> great tip dwidmann, probably increase my speeds too (limited bandwidth-- what with KTorrent running in the bg all the time
<dwidmann> benbloom: it really does help a lot
<_2> dwidmann one other thing i might warn you about,  dir name '\n"  will hang mc out to dry,   not sure about gui file managers
<benbloom> sucks because flash really could be such a cool tool if used correctly-- not as another source of annoying banner ads
<dwidmann> _2: I'm curious enough to want to find out
<_2> well it's easy to make   mkdir "
<_2> '"
<dwidmann> benbloom: yeah, but I think it's used at least as much for annoying banner ads ... so it's practically begging to be blocked
<_2> that didn't print correctly   but you get the gist of it.
<_2> it left out the \"   for some reason in the irc
<dwidmann> _2: dolphin copes with it okay
<_2> cool
<_2> dwidmann you did make it with one each single quote double quote and newline  ?
<dwidmann> Yeah, I made it be  -- '\n"
<ptl> cd /var/yp && make all
<benbloom> dwidmann: can you see this video? http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/209944/november-06-2008/rachel-maddow
<ptl> benbloom: pr0n?
<benbloom> no not ptl
<ptl> ah :(
<ptl> too bad
<benbloom> sorry
<benbloom> just trying to diagnose
<dubbyz> hey anyone here, I am running ubiqutiy and was wondering how i could obtain root on a block device
<dubbyz> I have the root to ubiquity but was wondering if i could use it to edit files on my hard drive
<dwidmann> benbloom: one sec
<dubbyz> or maybe better known as ubuntu live cd
<_2> bah  why does starting kde reset xorg five times ?
<benbloom> k dwidmann, just wondering if it's just me
<dwidmann> I see a white box
<dwidmann> If I click on full episode i get the same, except it has a little loading spinner in the box, and no actual net activity
<_2> dwidmann konq seems to deal with it ok too
<dwidmann> _2: I'm using Opera here
<benbloom> ok so it's comedycentral.com then.
<benbloom> :(
<_2> dwidmann file manager i'm still on about the dir name
<_2> dagnabit
<courtjesterg> problem my ccd/rewrite again i restart the computer i acutally haven't been shutting down all the way when i did sure enough it showed worked fine everything was ok, then i restarted it was still fine then later start to make a click no the red light is on not green where disc in is at aalso some odd reason my sound doesn't work wonders if that has to do with the java plugin or the same with the cd/rewrite problem
<_2> every time i start nautilus it takes over the desktop and i have to ctrl+alt+backspace
<courtjesterg> kinda sounds like a trogan virus but  linux heard doesn't have
<_2> yours or mine ?
<courtjesterg> mine
<_2> mine's a "feature" not a bug   but i sure wish it was "fixed"
<_2> it tic's me off that kde will relinquish the desktop everytime nautilus is started       although   that has only happened about three times,  each time just testing file manager on *    and each time i have had to kill x  cause i have no applications menu after nautilus starts
<_2> so now i have started kde twice in the last month,   each time lasting about one minute.
<_2> dwidmann but btw nautilus handles the name ok too
<vlt> Hello. Can I run the latest security update including "dbus" while KDE users are logged in?
<_2> yes
<_2> andi
<_2> i need to stick with blackbox   at least when nautilus commits insurrection against blackbox i only have to click it's process in the slit and select kill client    and i'm back to full control of the desktop
<Kernel> crap...i have no sound all of a sudden....ive tried killall artsd...ive tried to restart alsa-utils....still nothing
<_2> pulsaudio ?
<Kernel> nope.
<Kernel> i just did alsa force-reload and it fixed it
<dingus9> I have a problem with the screensaver, it wont start automatically after x amount of minutes, however it runs fine from the "test" button. Anyone have an idea. This is an updated dapper machine, and after update I had to add acpi=off to the kernel for it to boot. The problem remains constant from before update
<mikorn4> I have a problem with the Nav/Toolbar ... the Date and Time (widget I guess) is too small to display the whole date, and I can't seem to resize it.
<mikorn4> (KDE 4.1)
<dingus9> mikorn4: when I added too many plasmoids to my bar, they overlapped and got squished, could that be the problem?
<mikorn4> Maybe... not sure what a Plasmoid, and you would have to define too many
<dingus9> mikorn4: also  you might take a look at compiling the "panel spacer" plasmoid if it
<dingus9> mikorn4: * its not included in your distro's install
<mikorn4> !plasmoid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasmoid
<dingus9> mikorn4: kde4 calls them plasmoids -- the kde engine is plasma ;)
<mikorn4> so then how would I determine the existence of said panel spacer?
<dingus9> mikorn4: any how I had the same problem when my bar was too small for the items I had in it, so I split the bar into two bars, but then I had too much space... spacing is a problem with some plasmoids
<dingus9> mikorn4: its called panel spacer I believe its another plasmoid
<mikorn4> fair enough... will check it out
<mikorn4> thanks
<dingus9> mikorn4: I had to compile it, its an extremely easy compile though... the instructions are on the page... kdelook.org - section plasmoids
<niklauz> best network sync app for user files?
<niklauz> preferably kde-based
<dwidmann> unison does a pretty good job for syncing files, though I'm not sure if that would be what you're looking for or not.
<niklauz> dwidmann: it is, it's what i used in my last setup actually and i liked it. Just wanted to do due dilligence before using it again without thinking
<dwidmann> niklauz: Use whatever works and you'll never be disappointed :)
<niklauz> okeedoke
<amanson> hi
<tony_93> hi all
<JimFlint1> hello
<dal_home> hey all, I have two machines running kubuntu, both running programs that output sound. rather than hook up a pair of speakers to each computer I was hoping to be able to forward the sound from one machine over the network to the other and just use one set of speakers hooked up to that machine. Anyone know of a way to achieve this?
<tony_93> how are you ?
<abhinav>  hi i am new to linux .........can any one please tell me hpw to play MP3........amrok is working fine but it is not playing mp3 format
<sandhya> Hi, is there a task / process monitor in kubuntu 8.10?
<abhinav> kaffine is also not playing audio wheeas video is working perfect
<sandhya> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JimFlint1> abhinav: The "System Monitor" found under the system menu
<tony_93> sandhya: ctrl + esc
<sandhya> thanks tony!
<sandhya> what's this applet called? Is there a menu for it?
<tony_93> yw sandhya
<abhinav> Jimflint: there is no system monitor option  under system
<sandhya> abhinav: read links above
<sandhya> the system monitor should have been directed at me I think
<abhinav> kk thanx...
<JimFlint1> <blush>
<abhinav> i think i got it ........thanx again
<abhinav> also one more query .........I am using hardy ........would you suggest to upgrade to 8.10
<sandhya> I'd suggest waiting for the next version
<sandhya> JimFlint1: thanks though :)
<abhinav> ok so i'll wait
<abhinav> thanx again
<sandhya> yw :)
<amerigo> goodmornig .... I have a question
<amerigo> under kubuntu hardy how can i handle rpm file for install file?
<naught101> ARRRGHG
<naught101> why oh why was there no mention that intrepid completely dropped kde 3.5?
<naught101> knetworkmanager (if that's what it's called now) won't connect to my wireless network now that I've upgraded
<naught101> and no panel autohide?
<dwidmann> naught101: I'm pretty sure that there was plenty of mention that intrepid dropped kde 3.5 ...
<naught101> dwidmann: not anywhere public - I looked for pages about intrepid features, but couldn't find any...
<dwidmann> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-release -- it's not as explicit as it perhaps should be, but if you read it it'll give you the impression that kde3 has been dropped
<sandhya> naught101: I think you just need to redetect and add passwords to get you wifi back up
<sandhya> that's what I had to do any way
<naught101> that didn't work for me
<naught101> dwidmann: it doesn't say that kde3 isn't available at all, which is a big omission, considering that kde4 is clunky and still has a tonne of features missing.
<naught101> I can't even get a properties screen for the system tray
<dwidmann> Hmm, guess in a half hour I'll have a recent qt-snapshot compiled :)
<naught101> so what are the positive things in intrepid?
<dwidmann> naught101: well, pretty much everything is shiny and new (that's both its biggest positive and negative all rolled into one decisive package)
<naught101> is it any different to hardy-kde4?
<dwidmann> for the most part, I'm going to say "not much"
<naught101> ok. and kde3 isn't in the repos anymore, is it?
<dwidmann> Right ... it was dropped for a few good reasons ... all of which are pretty sensible.
<NightDragon> help... does anyone know C++
<dwidmann> naught101: question for ya, you're not trying to use a static ip with knetworkmanger are you? Because I think that's broken in intrepid
<naught101> no, I'm not
<naught101> dwidmann: what good reasons?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<dwidmann> naught101: less to maintain, lets them give more attention to kde4 so it will mature faster, and last but not least, hardy still works.
<naught101> dwidmann: like "here's a half-baked DE, whinge about it to the programmers, and they might add some features in time for Jaunty, in the mean while, suck on it"
<naught101> I like the last reason though
<dwidmann> naught101: ubuntu runs in a 2 year cycle. An LTS release every 2 years. The first one after the LTS is when they make the decision to make their big changes. The rest of them are spent fixing things so the next LTS won't suck.
<naught101> so Intrepid is LTS3-RC2?
<ActionParsnip> naught101: thats the glory of FOSS, if it breaks, you get both halves
<dwidmann> naught101: I'd say it's more like LTS3 - beta 1
<naught101> hah. true
<naught101> damn, every time I've upgraded to a new version, I've told all my friends to upgrade too... it's been worth it up until now.
<dwidmann> naught101: it's a big change ... but I'd say development has been keeping a pretty strong pace. KDE 4.2 in January should be a breath of fresh air I hope.
<naught101> what're the chances of panel auto-hiding?
<dwidmann> naught101: I think that was on the to-do list, but I'd have to check to be sure
<naught101> is there any way to reduce the icon size in the system tray?
<dwidmann> naught101: DONE 	Plasma 	Panel Autohide 	Aaron Seigo <aseigo@kde.org>
<naught101> brilliant
<naught101> ok, now I might consider staying in intrepid
<naught101> are there any kde4.2 beta backports?
<shadypixie3> any way to tidily sort desktop icons in kde 4.1.3?
<dwidmann> naught101: oh, in case you're curious - http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.2_Feature_Plan
<naught101> thanks
<naught101> something odd: in intrepid, my Kmenu icon is now the "back to start of track" icon from amarok and kaffeine...
<naught101> kickoff menu is promising, that's one good thing...
<dwidmann> naught101: I think I've heard of similar problems with the kmenu icon, but I forget what the fix was.
 * naught101 toddles off to google
<dwidmann> hrm, qt is taking long to compile than expected :(
<naught101> holy crap, kde just crashed
<dwidmann> naught101: what were you doing that made it crash?
<naught101> um... typing something in firefox, I think...
<dwidmann> hmm, 42 minutes to compile qt
<fernando> HOLAAAAAAAAAA
<naught101> wow, looks like knetworkmanager is buggered until jaunty...
<naught101> is there any way to change the default behaviour for alt+tab?
<ActionParsnip> does anyone have the behaviour whereby the mouse slowly grows slower and slower and then the system becomes unusable?
<ActionParsnip> ive experienced it with everything from compiz to fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> i have to restart x then I reboot just incase its ram related
<ActionParsnip> im on a fully upgraded ibex 64bit
<avoinea> hey guys !
<avoinea> I have a problem with skype and my mic, any hints ?
<JimFlint1> naught101: what do you want to do
<ActionParsnip> avoinea: a bit more information would be nice..does the mic give sound to skype, oes talking make skype crash
<naught101> something more flat
<naught101> avoinea: skype test call service?
<ActionParsnip> avoinea: we're good but we arent telepathic
<avoinea> ActionParsnip: ok, sorry, well I called skype test call
<avoinea> ActionParsnip: everything works but not the microphone
<ActionParsnip> avoinea: does it work in other apps?
<avoinea> ActionParsnip: I tried all the combinations
<naught101> kde4 reminds me of windows ME
<avoinea> ActionParsnip: like ?
<ActionParsnip> avoinea: some basic sound recorder
<avoinea> ActionParsnip: I don't know any other app that use the mic, sorry (new in ubuntu)
<ActionParsnip> avoinea: a chat client
<ActionParsnip> avoinea: its the same in any OS
<ActionParsnip> avoinea: just load up some sound recording app and empty your lungs in its general direction
<JimFlint1> naught101:have you had a look in "System Settings" Desktop - there is a setting in "Effects"
<avoinea> ActionParsnip: ok, it doesn't work neither in Sound Recorder
<ActionParsnip> avoinea: ok is the mic muted and mic boost cranked
 * avoinea playing with sound settings
<naught101> hrmmm
<naught101> ok, thanks JimFlint1
<ActionParsnip> avoinea: you dont have to paste in both rooms
<popey> Hello. If someone installs Kubuntu 8.04, and upgrades to 8.10 - will they keep KDE 3.x or will they get KDE 4.x?
<naught101> this isn't compiz, is it?
<ActionParsnip> avoinea: it creates unnecessary traffic
<ActionParsnip> popey: you'll get kde 4.1
<popey> thanks ActionParsnip - is there no way to keep kde3 in 8.10? or is it no longer maintained?
 * avoinea ActionParsnip: ok, moving to ubuntu room
<ActionParsnip> popey: no idea personally, maybe someone else does
<howtoo> hello. Is there possible to run if/else checks in .desktop files? i.e, if desktop-environment=gnome; do blabla; else if desktop-env=kde; do blabla
<naught101> is there a newer set of kubuntu-kde4 packages anywhere?
<howtoo> ?
<dwidmann> naught101: newest is 4.1.3 in intrepid-backports
<naught101> no 4.2 betas anywhere?
<dwidmann> naught101: I don't think so, but I'll look around
<ActionParsnip> naught101: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE
<ActionParsnip> naught101: oops : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4
<naught101> ActionParsnip: why?
<ActionParsnip> naught101: November 25, 2008 Beta 1
<ActionParsnip> naught101: its got the release dates
<naught101> ok, then alphas :)
<naught101> thanks
<ct529> I would like to manually add the kde 4.1.3 to my ubuntu installation .... could anyone point me to the repository, so that I cann add it by command line? I have been searching for it for 20 min on wiki,ubuntu.com and it is very very frustrating
<naught101> ct529: what version are you in?
<ct529> naught101: ubuntu 804
<naught101> kubuntu-kde4 I think
<fernando_> holas
<ct529> naught101: nope .... I am on ubuntu and would like to try kde 413 .... to see how stable it is before dcideing whther to switch
<naught101> oh...
<naught101> sorry
<dwidmann> ct529: kubuntu-desktop-kde4 mayhap
<naught101> guess you could just download them all from the intrepid-backports and use gkdebi
<ct529> naught101: ????
<ct529> naught101: I cannot spend the morning :)
<ct529> naught101: there has to be a respository somewhere! what does you adept say?
<naught101> well then don't do it. there probably aren't packages for hardy
<ct529> s/you/your
<apadox>  hi, can omeone help me .. i can't connect to a wireless network that have no encription on and i can connect normaly via windows xp
<naught101> ct529: just add the intrepid-backports report, install those packages, then remove the repo
<dwidmann> ct529: it's one of the ppa repositories, let me fetch a link
<ct529> dwidmann: this is the one thanks ....!
<naught101> heh... I already have kde 4.1.3.. painful
<dwidmann> ct529: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<bendie> Hi everybody! Are there plans to fix the translation issues with kubuntu 8.10? The kubuntu-kde4 packages for 8.04 were translated completely to German while in 8.10, I got a complete mess...
<ct529> naught101: why?
<ct529> dwidmann: thanks a lot!
<dwidmann> bendie: I have no idea ... maybe someone in #kubuntu-de might know
<naught101> ct529: because that is 4.0.3, not 4.0.13
<ct529> naught101: in what sense? they have not done enough bug fixing?
<naught101> oh, it's painful because it's got far less features than kde 3.5.6
<naught101> or even most versions of windows
<dwidmann> naught101: the changes to the core of kde were pretty major ... it's just taking time, that's all.
<ct529> naught101: slowly getting there probably .... I used 405 for w hile, it looked pretty good to me
<naught101> dwidmann: I know, and I'm excited about kde eventually be useful, but it shouldn't be at 4.0 yet - it's not a complete DE
<dwidmann> naught101: looks like koffice will suffer from similar effects, it won't be up to snuff until at least 2.2
<naught101> it's still a beta, or an RC at best
<dwidmann> naught101: more users = more developers = faster development = more features/stability = more users = more developers ....
<ct529> dwidmann: did you have a go at the last one
<naught101> sure, but just promo 4.0-beta more
<dwidmann> ct529: at the last what?
<bjaimes> hi
<bjaimes> i not sapeak inglish
<bjaimes> i speak spanish
<dwidmann> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ct529> dwidmann: koffice
<bjaimes> ok thank
<christian_> got problems with static ip conf. which entries do i have to set (address, netmask, gateway, network; anything else?) pakage <resolvconf> is installed
<dwidmann> ct529: I tried the most recent beta ... found it pretty crashy. From what I've read several apps won't even be included in the 2.0 release, including kexi and kspread
<ct529> dwidmann: :(
<dwidmann> ct529: reason cited is that they're not stable enough ... pretty good reason ... though what kind of an office suite would release without a spreadsheet program?
<dwidmann> ct529: others will have features disabled which are known to be unstable ... which of course begs the question if you know something's broken ... why not take as much time as needed to fix those parts rather than rush a release ... oh well
<christian_> got problems with static ip conf. which entries do i have to set (address, netmask, gateway, network; anything else?) pakage <resolvconf> is installed
<tdn> I have tried using Kiosk Admin Tool to generate a restricted profile. Then I have rsync'ed this profile to /home/user/.kde, but now that user cannot log in. Do I need to do more than that?
<dwidmann> christian_: humm, you're not using knetworkmanager for it are you? I think static ip in it is broken (just need to check that)
<ct529> dwidmann: I agree .... I would rather have a later release than a broken release
<ct529> dwidmann: oh well .... I have to go! thanks a lot and see you later!
<dwidmann> ct529: first release after the lts ... it's going to be a little broken
<dwidmann> oh, wait, sorry
<dwidmann> I'm confusing my conversations :s
<naught101> how do I resize the folderview applet?
<naught101> nevermind...
<dwidmann> I have a funky little window titled "unnamed" that xkill won't :\
<apadox> can someone help me with my network cards
<apadox> i can't connect to wireless but i can on my xp
<apadox> i can see all networks normaly
<dwidmann> apadox: I would check this first:
<dwidmann> !wireless | apadox
<ubottu> apadox: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<apadox> dwidmann but it is wierd .. i can't connect even on wired
<apadox> and everything works on kubuntu on wired on other router
<dwidmann> apadox: really? Hmm, dhcp or static?
<apadox> i tried both .. but via gui
<apadox> look at this
<apadox> http://www.pastedump.com/paste/145
<dwidmann> apadox: try something like "sudo dhclient eth0"
<apadox> has both networks .. shows like network 1 is connected but it's gataway is 192.168.2.1 not 1.1
<apadox> i must go reboot so can you tell me some more stuff to try dwidmann
<dwidmann> apadox: my money is on dhclient working, but we'll see
<apadox> brb
<yao_ziyuan> my ubuntu in macosx look (without the docker): http://i37.tinypic.com/j94xg7.png
<dwidmann_> Hrm, I wonder if there's a way to figure out what process is associated with a window
<SlimeyPete> dwidmann_: there must be, because xkill must do just that in order for it to kill the process
<SlimeyPete> it might involve a kernel procedure call of some kind though
<dwidmann_> SlimeyPete: problem is, xkill can't kill it
<SlimeyPete> ah
<dwidmann_> SlimeyPete: any bright ideas on how to kill it? It's not a zombie, and the window has no name
<apadox> hai
<apadox> nothing came from dhclient
<SlimeyPete> dwidmann_: no, sorry - xkill is always my last resort
<SlimeyPete> I've never seen it fail
<waylandbill> I woke up to find my filesystem had run out of space. The .xsession-errors had grown to 132GB. It is possible to automatically prune this file?
<Wharfedale2007> HI there, how can i adjust webcam? if im streaming it
<Wharfedale2007> im using firefox
<Wharfedale2007> its streamed using flash
<Wharfedale2007> cant find any settings at all
<Wharfedale2007> wondering if kubuntu has an option for cam settings
<apadox> dwidmann http://www.pastedump.com/paste/146
<ilham> Hello
<dig> waylandbill: do you know what errors cause?
<Kw4h> good afternoon
<apadox> ok my problem .. i can't connect to wireless (no ecnrypt) and i cant connect to wired network  ( same wireless and wired router work on windows) and wired network works on other routers  this is lshw net and dhclient eth0 http://www.pastedump.com/paste/146
<dwidmann_> apadox: did "sudo dhclient eth0" work?
<apadox> no
<apadox> look at dump
<apadox> ok my problem .. i can't connect to wireless (no ecnrypt) and i cant connect to wired network  ( same wireless and wired router work on windows) and wired network works on other routers  this is lshw net and dhclient eth0 http://www.pastedump.com/paste/146
<apadox> ups
<dwidmann_> apadox: is the wired "eth0"?
<apadox> last line
<apadox> yes
<dwidmann_> hrm, that's odd, dhclient's output looked like it worked ...
<dwidmann_> it said "bound to 192.168.1.33 -- renewal in 97727 seconds."
<apadox> but it didn't
<apadox> my router is 192.168.2.1
<apadox> dwidmann_ strange
<dwidmann_> apadox: what does "ip address show eth0" say?
<apadox> i must reboot
<apadox> but i gtg now ..
<apadox> do you have some msnger i can contact you later?
<dwidmann_> bye then
<dwidmann_> yeah
<matisse> hi
<dwidmann_> hi
<apadox> i supose i will catch you here
<apadox> by
<matisse> is there a list of issues when upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 ?
<dwidmann_> bye
<dwidmann_> matisse: shouldn't be
<matisse> f.e. there's no firefox icon anymore
<dwidmann_> matisse: even the upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 was surprisingly smooth
<matisse> or beep-media-player is old
<dwidmann_> matisse: oh?
<Kw4h> ok. My lan cable is connected, but kubuntu lan manager says "state: disconnected"
<matisse> ok, first one is solved
<Kw4h> ifup doesn't do anything, neither does iwconfig eth0 up
<Kw4h> it's not defined in /etc/network/interfaces
<vlt> Hello. When I open Konqueror in file browser mode I don't always see all files listed in the directory. I have to press F5 to refresh. Any idea how to fix this?
<dwidmann_> Kw4h: kde 4.1's knetworkmanager seems to be giving people trouble. I recommend trying something other than it.
<Kw4h> hmm, time for manual config then :)
<Kw4h> yeah manual config did the trick
<Kw4h> btw, when the bluez4 thing gets integrated in kubuntu (kde-workspace), how long will it take before it will be offered as a patch?
<ilham> hi. how to make photo slide into DVD format (play in dvd player)
<ActionParsnip> ilham: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375039
<ilham> ActionParsnip: I'll check
<ilham> ActionParsnip: ehm command line. actually my wife ask me, she want to make dvd from photo. is there simple app out the
<ActionParsnip> im seeing if there is a gui for it, doesnt look hard
<matisse> after upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 firefox' missing the flash plugin. where do I find the plugin.so file ?
<ActionParsnip> matisse: sudo find / -name *.so | grep flash
<matisse> :P
<matisse> you're right, i should have tried it. But is there a list of "old programs". I have been asked if I want to delete "old programs" when upgrading
<matisse> maybe flash is such a program too
<ilham> ActionParsnip: I didn't find any GUI apps for make photo slide to DVD/VCD. any help?
<ActionParsnip> ilham: http://www.stevenbrown.ca/blog/archives/333
<ActionParsnip> ilham: that may help
<waylandbill> When I upgraded to intrepid, I lost my IDE cd writer. Did something change in the kernel to cause this? I can't find it in the dmesg
<asociacija> hello..please tell me how to play m2ts format? if i try to play it with VLC only sound is..
<OxDeadC0de> waylandbill have you installed all the updates? I know the kernel has been updated once since the intrepid release
<LjL> uhm... just double checking, is there Bluetooth support in Kubuntu 8.10?
<waylandbill> OxDeadC0de: yes. I have all the latest
<waylandbill> perhaps it's now in a module that I need to modprobe?
<waylandbill> interestingly, the id-scsi is present in 2.6.24 but not 2.6.27
<waylandbill> ide-scsi
<arsham> hi all
<waylandbill> I can't find any kernel modules that could be loaded to make the ide cdrom appear. :-/
<OxDeadC0de> yup I'm missing ide-cd and ide-scsi as well
<OxDeadC0de> waylandbill what if you do "modprobe cdrom" , anything?
<waylandbill> yes. it loads and shows 0 devices using it.
<OxDeadC0de> waylandbill hmm, you can look in /lib/modules/2.6.27-8-generic/kernel/drivers/ata , see if maybe you need one of those loaded?
<waylandbill> 2.6.27-8.. hmm... mine is showing 2.6.27-7.
<OxDeadC0de> oh I use backports, that's why
<OxDeadC0de> er, no 2.6.27-8 is in proposed not backports
<waylandbill> but I did a full upgrade this morning using aptitude and it didn't mention that kernel, not even to be held back.
<waylandbill> ok :)
<waylandbill> I'll just start loading them one by one.
<OxDeadC0de> ^^ gl hope it works :/
<Serva> Hello. I am trying to install kubuntu hardyheron on my hp notebook
<Serva> and after clicking install kubuntu - it is getting stopped at initramfs prompt
<OxDeadC0de> Serva try it with noapic and or noacpi options at boot
<Serva> It is some BusyBox v1.1.3 built in shell
<OxDeadC0de> oh never mind
<Serva> what should I do
<OxDeadC0de> does loading it regular like a live cd work? and can you not install it from the live-cd environment?
<waylandbill> OxDeadC0de: looks like the module I need is pata_atiixp and it was loaded at system startup
<Serva> I just finished installing kubuntu on my ibm thinkpad t61 without any problems
<OxDeadC0de> waylandbill it won't hurt to try loading ata_generic too , at least, it shouldn't
<waylandbill> loaded that... saw something interesting in the dmesg around the loading of pata-atiixp though..
<OxDeadC0de> Serva find an error message (boot without quite and without splash), use dmesg to print out the kernel log in the shell, shift+page up to scroll up
<OxDeadC0de> try to narrow it down
<OxDeadC0de> waylandbill ?
<waylandbill> ata2 is my hard drive and it was up.. ata1 must be the cd drive and it claims link down. Status 0 SControl 300
<waylandbill> the bios knows it is there though, so it's not a hardware failure as far as the bios knows.
<Serva> there is nothing I can do.. it is just falling off the installation, into this busybox
<mado> hi gals and guys :)
<mado> i wanted to ask you if you know anything new about "adept" and "search"-problems
<mado> i still have my problems with adept ...
<mado> it doesn't show me all the results that are possible
<Machtin> hey guys.. what's the format to calculate a sum in speedcrunch? i can't find how to give sum() its parameters
<mado> for example ...
<mado> i looked for "plas*" ...
<mado> it doesn't show me all results
<OxDeadC0de> mado I personally prefer to use a terminal and aptitude search plas
<mado> OxDeadC0de: :) yeah ... somebody from another room also suggested this method
<mado> i still hope that the graphical way will work soon ...
<mado> for example ... my father isn't so good at non-graphical stuff where you have to write commands :)
<OxDeadC0de> point taken, wel, if you don't mind the extra overhead, you can install synaptic , it works well
<Envite> Hello all
<OxDeadC0de> well*
<Envite> Are there any way of downloading Kubuntu Intrepid Ibex in DVD? (preferably jigdo)
<mado> synaptic works but adept doesn't? ...
<mado> what kind of strange universe is that? :)
<mado> Envite: ... there is a kubuntu dvd ... yes
<mado> but via jigdo-thing ... i don't know
<OxDeadC0de> one where gnome is the officially maintained environment, and kde is well.. living in a gnome world? :P
<Envite> mado: I do not care being exactly the jigdo-way, but I do not want to install BitTorrent just for that
<mado> Envite: ... is this something for you? -> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/
<mado> me? ... well ... i don't know from which universe i come from ...
<mado> i only know that this isn't my "earth prime" :)
<mado> OxDeadC0de: do you suggest that i should use "gnome" ?
<Envite> mado: thanks, seems to be :)
 * Dr_willis is using gnome.
<Dr_willis> :P
<mado> you're welcome Envite
<OxDeadC0de> Mado naw, use what you want, I like kde better myself but for customers when I install lin on their computers i will be putting gnome on, until I'm satisified kde is stable enough and the bugs are all gone
<Envite> mado: don't say to anybody, but it is not for me... I'd prefer Debian hard-way
<Envite> ;)
<Dragonath> how do I find out if I have kde4 installed?
<mado> Dr_willis: :)
<mado> *because you use gnome* ...
<mado> erm ... wasn't there a way to install gnome and kde?
<OxDeadC0de> dragonath type "kde" into a console, hit tab twice, if kde4 shows at the top.. you have it
<Envite> mado: there is one
<mado> gnome-desktop-environment ?
<mado> this should be the package i guess
<Envite> just install a standard kubuntu and the apt-install gnome-desktop environment (if you prefer to use KDM)
<OxDeadC0de> mado I have them both.. started out with regular ubuntu, then did apt-get install kde-desktop
<Envite> or reversely if you prefer GDM
<OxDeadC0de> er, kubuntu-desktop I mean
<mado> :)
<OxDeadC0de> if you want to switch between kdm and gdm just do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<mado> or "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" if i want to use kdm again?
<OxDeadC0de> nope
<Envite> mado: no
<OxDeadC0de> it brings up a menu that lets you switch
<Dragonath> OxDeadC0de: and if I don't I need to install the official kde package from adept?
<Envite> just reconfiguring gdm gives you teh option of select which XDM to use
<OxDeadC0de> dragonath if you want it - kubuntu-desktop
<mado> and where can i choose the option?
<mado> before starting-up?
<Envite> in the gdm setup itself
<mado> uhuu :)
<Envite> while you are installing it
<Dragonath> OxDeadC0de: ok thanks
<mado> well ... here's the thing ... i want to install gnome and see how it looks like at the moment ... i don't want the standard-programs that come with ubuntu to be installed because i have already installed some of the programs i like
<OxDeadC0de> someone who maintains ubuntu should really add "OnlyShowIn=GNOME;XFCE;" to /etc/xdg/autostart/nm-applet.desktop and OnlyShowIn=KDE for knetworkmanager-autostart.desktop
<mado> and as far as i know there shouldn't be a problem using this programs with gnome
<Envite> mado: tehre are no problems using gnome programs in KDE nor KDE programs in gnome
<mado> :)
<Envite> I have both complete desktops
<OxDeadC0de> mado I have both, and use programs from both in kde, shouldn't really make a huge difference wether you use kde or gnome - except for certain core features like keyring unlocking, autoremount of ssh shares when they come unmounted for any reason except explicitly, stuff like that may not work
<Envite> I work in kde and usually use some gnome apps
<Envite> and there is no problem
<Envite> I recommend you to install them both complete, if you have enough space
<mado> OxDeadC0de: sorry ... i don't understand what that means ... but i guess i haven't used these things before
<mado> so ... what package should i install?
<OxDeadC0de> Envite:  I have music stored on my ssh server, I play it over wifi with my laptop.. but ssh disconnects on it's own every 10 minutes or so. When i run with gdm and gnome + rhythmbox, it automatically remounts it when it fails, but when I use kdm+kde+rhythmbox , it fails to remount the server again - and I have to unlock the keyring each time for it to even mount the server
<OxDeadC0de> so i end up using a bash script i made to automount the server and keep it mounted, checking every 20 seconds to make sure it's still mounted, so it appears the files are all local
<Envite> heh
<Envite> OxDeadC0de: have you tried to activate the keep-hot packages in ssh?
<mado> boah ... dear guys and gals ... sometimes i really think that i should visit some of you ...
<mado> the things you're talking about sound great
<Dragonath> if I just install the kde4 package it should take care of installind kde4 right?
<OxDeadC0de> nvr heard of keep-hot, but I use fedora 7 on my server, don't want to change distro's because it's HEAVILY customized, like everything I do, and it took a really freakin long time to install/configure everything it uses
<OxDeadC0de> dragonath if you do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop it will get everything you need..
<Dragonath> adept shows I have that installed already
<Envite> OxDeadC0de: is a standard ssh option
<Dragonath> I am using kde3.59 or whatever it was right now
<Envite> OxDeadC0de: -o TCPKeepAlive
<Envite> and a shorter ServerAliveInterval
<mado> gnome-desktop-environment ? ... is this the package i should install?
<OxDeadC0de> I'll try it
<mado> or is it this one -> gnome-core ?
<Envite> mado: nop
<Envite> gnome-core is just the inner core of gnome
<Envite> the things without which you can not run gnome at all
<mado> oh!
<Envite> the complete gnome is "gnome"
<mado> complete means what?
<DaSkreech> Gnome has a core?
<bazhang> ubuntu-desktop
<OxDeadC0de> mado I think you want "ubuntu-desktop" package? no?
<Envite> and gnome-desktop-environment is the complete-with-extensions-and-such
<DaSkreech> if I remove that would the rest of Gnome go away as well?
<mado> i just need gnome ... no software that comes with it ... like firefox or something like that because i already have firefox installed
<DaSkreech> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<DaSkreech> hmm
<Envite> DaSkreech: it depends on if you're using aptitude or apt
<DaSkreech> Envite: well if i remove kdelibcs4c2a then all of KDE goes with it
<Envite> mado: gnome does not come with firefox
<Envite> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> I don't know a way to do that with gnome except to pick out all the little peices and remove them
<DaSkreech>  Quite annoying
<DaSkreech> mado: Yeah Pidgin and Firefox are not Gnome apps all reports to the contrary
<OxDeadC0de> daskreech well everything gnome is based off gtk+ (Gimp Tool Kit), so if you remove the core libs, they should all go
<Envite> DaSkreech: if using aptitude the removing the biggest package causes the remaining ones to be "unneeded" and the removed too
<DaSkreech> OxDeadC0de: Sweet :) about time :)
<DaSkreech> the "biggest" package ?
<Envite> yes, the package which has the dependences on all the others
<Envite> gnome-desktop-environment depends on gnome
<Envite> gnome depends on gnome-core
<OxDeadC0de> the metapackage that links them all together, or the library package that they all rely on
<Envite> gnome-core dependes on the libraries, etc
<Envite> so the biggest is gnome-desktop-environment since nobody depends on it
<Envite> OxDeadC0de: the meta
<OxDeadC0de> easier to think of it like a hierarchy - which it is
<OxDeadC0de> remove the head of the snake, the body dies   , er
<Envite> but the pieces of the body who are needed by OTHER heads will not be removed
<OxDeadC0de> lol
<Envite> so if you installed GIMP by hand
<Envite> removing gnome will NOT remove GTK
<OxDeadC0de> 1/2 liter of vodka and me do not mix :~
<mado> thank god you said snake and not ... erm ... cockroach :)
<mado> yuk!
<mado> sorry ...
<Envite> not english, don't know what a "cockroach" is
<natschil> hello
<mado> erm ... what is your mother-tongue?
<OxDeadC0de> envite: Little black bugs with hard shells that are said to be able to survive nuclear blasts and get into all the food and breed like crazy
<natschil> how do I change global shortcuts for kde4
<natschil> =
<natschil> i meant : ?
<mado> Kakerlake ... for example is the german word
<Envite> mado: spanish
<Envite> OxDeadC0de: thx
<mado> spanish ... erm ...
<bazhang> cucaracha
<Envite> ok, cucarachas :)
<natschil> how do I change global kdeyboard shortcuts in kde4?
<DaSkreech> Why are cucarachas female?
<DaSkreech> natschil: system settings
<natschil> I can't change the global shortcuts though
<Envite> DaSkreech: most flying bugs are in spanish
<mado> Envite: -> la cucaracha
<DaSkreech> Envite: Ha! that's cute :)
<mado> oh ... it is already written
<DaSkreech> mado: :)
<mado> DaSkreech: :)
<OxDeadC0de> la cucaracha la cucaracha ya no puede caminar porque no tiene porque le faltan las dos patitas de atras
<mado> yeah?
<mado> :))
<mado> can you Envite please translate this?
<ubuntu_> hi
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubuntu_> lol thanks
<ubuntu_> what is this
<OxDeadC0de> a chat room for technical support for kde based ubuntu
<ubuntu_> im from argentina..and u guys//
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: A support room. If you have any questions about Kubuntu then you can ask them here
<DaSkreech> If you would just like to talk about any and anything please join #kubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu_> aaa ok....
<DaSkreech> You can join by clicking on the blue words or typing /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Envite> OxDeadC0de and mado: I think translating that is matter for -offtopic too ;)
<mado> Envite: you can write me the translation privately :)
<mado> but if you want to tell us ...
<OxDeadC0de> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Cucaracha has translations :P
<mado> really?
<Envite> but translated it losess all its interest :)
<mado> Envite: well ... not really ... now i know what this is all about ...
<mado> although ... i have to translate the english sentences again :)
<mado> but my head and my dictionary do that for me :)
<Copelia> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mado> i'm not french :) but thanks for showing this :)
<natschil> !fi
<ubottu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<mado> what is this about?
<mado> are you doing this on purpose?
<syock> do you need to be root to use QEMU
<Envite> bye!
<OxDeadC0de> syock I don't think you do
<syock> OxDeadC0de: If I don't, will I be able to use networking?
<OxDeadC0de> syock I don't see why not
<arash> Hi, just swapped over from Ubuntu to Kubuntu by overwriting i on the system. I have problem with sound, it just ain't working. Anyone know if this problem is frequent?
<Dragonath> kde 4.0.3 isn't the latest version is it?
<Dragonath> how do I upgrade?
<mado> kde 4.1 or something like that is the latest as far as i know
<mado> 4.1.3
<OxDeadC0de> dragonath what distro are you using?
<Dragonath> 8.04 I think
<Dragonath> I'm not sure because no package manager offers me an upgrade to 8.10
<DaSkreech> arash: how not working?
<DaSkreech> !kde4 | Dragonath
<ubottu> Dragonath: KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Dragonath: Do you want to be on 8.10 ?
<Dragonath> DaSkreech: I thought I would like a shot yes
<DaSkreech> !upgrade | Dragonath this might help
<ubottu> Dragonath this might help: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Dragonath> ok thanks
<OxDeadC0de> dragonath if you have gnome type into a terminal update-manager -d, that will upgrade you
<arash> DaSkreech - No sound is coming ... It worked fine under Ubuntu
<DaSkreech> arash: Only for KDE apps or for all apps?
<arash> hmm, I only tried KDE apps I think, i'll check
<arash> hmm, what non-KDE-app makes sound :P ?
<mado> ?
<DaSkreech> mplayer ?
<mado> vlc?  :)
<Dragonath> OxDeadC0de: I have kde, that's why I am asking this here :P
<mado> Dragonath: do you have some problems with sound? ... type alsamixer in the terminal ...
<arash> mado I do have problem with sound :p
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mado> ok then ... arash ... type alsamixer in the terminal
<Dragonath> mado: nah sound works alright
<mado> maybe you have the same problem i had
<arash> mado ok, some graphical bars pop up in the terminal
<graingert> some videos on the web show a kwin 3d cube
<graingert> where can I get this feature?
<mado> is there one of this things down to zero?
<JontheEchidna> graingert: you will have to wait for KDE 4.2
<arash> mado yea
<graingert> JontheEchidna: suck; will this be backported to ibex
<Dragonath> actually right now I would be happy if I got kde 4.1.3 installed and all the old kde3 apps that have been replaced go away
<arash> and some things dont have a bar
<matisse> Is it still possible to just copy a plugin file into the plugin directory of firefox to enable that plugin ? With ff 2 it worked, but whats with ff 3 ?
<JontheEchidna> graingert: 4.2 packages will probably be made available for Intrepid, yes
<matisse> And if, where do I find the directory. I have 4 dirs with 2 plugins in it but not the current working ones..
<mado> that's ok ... i guess ... i saw the same thing on my computer
<DaSkreech> graingert: No if it hasn't been done already. KDE 4.2 will be put out for Ibex you can upgrade to tit
<graingert> JontheEchidna: no, only 9.04 http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=962627 (scroll to bottom)
<DaSkreech> Dragonath: A note is there is no KDE3 for Ibex so if you need KDE3 apps you may want to hang on Hardy for a while
<mado> try to set all things to 100 or something high ... then check again ... that's what i did :)
<DaSkreech> 4.1.3 is a bugfix update nothing ew or remotely exciting unless Kopete crashes on you all the time
<JontheEchidna> graingert: yes, we did backport the feature for KDE 4.1.3 and removed it
<DaSkreech> matisse: technically yes and its in your profile dir
<graingert> fickle
<JontheEchidna> graingert: but Intrepid will get KDE 4.2.x packages similarly to how Hardy got KDE 4.1.x packages
<graingert> JontheEchidna: oh ok
<Dragonath> right, ok, how do I change the color of the taskbar in kde4?
 * JontheEchidna afk
<OxDeadC0de> dragonath themes
<mado> i'll be back
<Dragonath> ok thanks
<arash> mado nah, didnt help
<arash> how do i speak with ubottu in private without it giving GNOME hints?
<syock> Is there a VM that can be downloaded, unpacked and used right away?
<arash> Virtual Machine?
<syock> Yes
<syock> QEMU wants me to unpack in /, so I can't use it
<courtjesterg> i don't think linux is regonizing my cd/rewrite drive only the cd-rom can anyone help? My bios has it detected
<courtjesterg> can anyone help out
<arash> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<graingert> is there an oxygen-esque theme for qt3 apps on qt4?
<DaSkreech> syock: how are you installing qemu ?
<DaSkreech> arash: try /msg ubottu yum
<courtjesterg> my sound disappears alot too
<arash> DaSkreech , well then wont it just tell me GNOME-hints?
<DaSkreech> courtjesterg: Does it turn up in lshw ?
<DaSkreech> arash: It'll tell you whatever you want
<courtjesterg> i don't know what Ishw is.
<DaSkreech> courtjesterg: A command that lists all your hardware
<syock> DaSkreech: just unpacking in user dir. That's the only privilege I have.
<courtjesterg> ok run it is the terminal console
<graingert> autostarting pulseaudio -D fails to work
<dromer> hi all, I;m having some trouble getting dvd-support to work in kaffeine, I get a notice to run sudo /usr/share/doc/kaffeine/install-css.sh but after I install it it doesn't work ... or do I need to restart my entire computer for it to work?
<graingert> how should I go about doing this?
<DaSkreech> syock: Ah. and you want to compile it?
<nyad> /s irc.linuxfromscratch.org
<nyad> /server irc.linuxfromscratch.org
<courtjesterg> thats alot of crap
<DaSkreech> syock: Then when you configure it put --prefix=/path/to/dir/you/can/writeto
<DaSkreech> courtjesterg: Sorry :)
<syock> DaSkreech: I have to? The homepage provides a prebuilt one. Looks like I have to compile one after all
<DaSkreech> dromer: shouldn't have to
<nyad> meh. how do I change server?
<DaSkreech> syock: oh no what is it prebuilt as ?
<dromer> DaSkreech: hmmm, wel kaffeine still gives me the notice
<DaSkreech> logout and back in?
<dromer> DaSkreech: did that
<dromer> maybe I'll try rebooting then :/
<syock> DaSkreech: It defaults to /usr/local. It cannot change working directory.
<syock> I considered using chroot, but since I can't sudo, that's impossible either
<DaSkreech> syock: prebuilt would do that
<DaSkreech> syock: Do you have compiling tools installed/
<courtjesterg> i should just let someone take over my desktop and instal a bunch of stuff that works lol
<syock> DaSkreech: I don't, and I don't think I plan on compiling. I don't really recall the exact directory on that PC.
<syock> Now I remember: that library PC had VMWare installed. Maybe I'll try that instead
<courtjesterg> thats a good business idea chargeing people for linux system set ups
<courtjesterg> they pay a fee in paypal and get to work
<DaSkreech> genii-around: No you aint
<genii-around> DaSkreech: Boo!
<DaSkreech> genii-around: I'll be right back with a clean pair of shorts
<courtjesterg> no i see no cd/rewrite in th ebash
<courtjesterg> i see cdrom thats it don't even see my floppy drive
<courtjesterg> but they show up in bios
<dromer> DaSkreech: weird, works now :/
<courtjesterg> still wonder though on my 2.0 usb it never works with usb 2.0 not even in wwindows
<courtjesterg> it is enabled in my bios too odd
<dromer> stupid, you should really only have to reboot on linux if you have a kernel update :/
<DaSkreech> dromer: You didn't have to reboot
<delicowa> hi yall
<courtjesterg> courtjesterg@courtjesterg-desktop:~$ lshw
<courtjesterg> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<courtjesterg> courtjesterg-desktop
<courtjesterg>     description: Computer
<courtjesterg>     width: 32 bits
<courtjesterg>   *-core
<courtjesterg>        description: Motherboard
<courtjesterg>        physical id: 0
<courtjesterg>      *-memory
<courtjesterg>           description: System memory
<courtjesterg>           physical id: 0
<courtjesterg>           size: 511MiB
<courtjesterg>      *-cpu:0
<courtjesterg>           product: AMD Athlon(tm) MP 2200+
<courtjesterg>           vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]
<courtjesterg>           physical id: 1
<courtjesterg>           bus info: cpu@0
<Dr_willis> Time to learn to pastebin
<courtjesterg>           version: 6.8.0
<courtjesterg>           size: 1800MHz
<courtjesterg>           width: 32 bits
<courtjesterg>           capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mp mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow
<courtjesterg>         *-cache:0
<courtjesterg>              description: L1 cache
<courtjesterg>              physical id: 0
<courtjesterg>              size: 128KiB
<courtjesterg>         *-cache:1
<courtjesterg>              description: L2 cache
<courtjesterg>              physical id: 1
<courtjesterg>              size: 256KiB
<courtjesterg>      *-cpu:1
<courtjesterg>           product: AMD Athlon(tm) MP
<courtjesterg>           vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]
<courtjesterg>           physical id: 2
<DaSkreech> courtjesterg: You are going to get kicked
<genii> courtjesterg: Stop flooding!
<courtjesterg>           bus info: cpu@1
<courtjesterg>           version: 6.8.0
<courtjesterg>           size: 1800MHz
<courtjesterg>           width: 32 bits
<courtjesterg>           capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mp mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow
<courtjesterg>         *-cache:0
<courtjesterg>              description: L1 cache
<courtjesterg>              physical id: 0
<courtjesterg>              size: 128KiB
<DaSkreech> delicowa: Hi
<courtjesterg>         *-cache:1
<courtjesterg>              description: L2 cache
<courtjesterg>              physical id: 1
<courtjesterg>              size: 256KiB
<courtjesterg>      *-pci
<courtjesterg>           description: Host bridge
<genii>  /msg chanserv op #kubuntu #kubuntu
<genii> courtjesterg: Stop flooding!
<DaSkreech> !paste | courtjesterg
<ubottu> courtjesterg: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dromer> aarg, but now X doesn't see my other screen :S (a tv attached to the composite out of my geforce2mx)
<dromer> DaSkreech: what else was there? logging out didn't work
<Guest2166> hello, when i launch firefox, it appears in the menubar, but disappears again and often does not start.. I also get log-offs on my account without any reason, can someone help me please!!! :s
<DarkTan> what is the command to run dolphin as root?
<DaSkreech> dromer: restart the X system I would suspect.
<dromer> DaSkreech: well, my X is Fed now :/
<Lokiase> hello, when i launch firefox, it appears in the menubar, but disappears again and often does not start.. I also get log-offs on my account without any reason, can someone help me please!!! :s
<DaSkreech> Rebooting restarts all the systems. You just need to find which one needed to restart manually
<DaSkreech> Lokiase: Start firefox from the command line
<OutoLumo> DarkTan, sudo dolphin?
<dromer> I can play dvd's in kaffeine, but X isn't extended to my tv anymore :/
<DaSkreech> DarkTan: kdesudo dolphin
<DaSkreech> !kdesudo | OutoLumo
<ubottu> OutoLumo: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<DarkTan> thx
<Lokiase> DaSkreech: it give me segmenterror
 * DarkTan writes that on his monitor
<DaSkreech> Lokiase: something is wrong with your extensions
<OutoLumo> ty :-)
<DarkTan> thanks again
<Lokiase> DaSKreech, how can I find 'something' and fix it? :s
<dromer> ah, kernel-update .. see how that goes and maybe fix some things -_-
<Lokiase> can someone help please? firefox isnt working and my systems logs off whole the time
<Dr_willis> 'whole the time'    You mean ALl the time?
<Dr_willis> are the 2 problems related?
<Lokiase> yes, i'm sorry :)
<Lokiase> I don't know
<Lokiase> only know that when I solve one prob ;)
<Dr_willis> ie: you use firefox.. it crashes and kicks you back to KDM login? or does it  take you back without using firefox?
<Lokiase> KDM login
<Lokiase> its possible it is firefox indeed
<Lokiase> never payd attention when i was kicked out
<Lokiase> because its always unexpected :p
<Relyc> i hate to jump in the middle of the conversation
<Lokiase> i've just relnstalled firefox
<Lokiase> but that doenst solve the problem
<Dr_willis> 'reinstalling' is windows thinking
<Dr_willis> reinstalling did not change the users settings, or anything really. :)
<Relyc> gotta a quick ? about my sound card
<Dr_willis> test #1 - make a new user - see if  the problem also affects them Lokiase .
<Lokiase> I don't know, because its not all the time
<Lokiase> and.. my personal files are in this account :s
<Dr_willis> Lokiase,  as i said this is a TEST.
<Dr_willis> If the new user is not affected.. then its points to a firefox/extensoon/setting issue..
<Lokiase> but at this moment
<dromer> hmmmz, kernel-update didn't fix my X problem :/
<Dr_willis> if the new user IS affected.. then it points to a firefox/driver issue
<Lokiase> ok
<Lokiase> how do I create a new user :s
<syock> Dr_willis: lol'd at your comment "windows thinking". btw, even windows program are starting to become reinstall-resistant nowadays
<Dr_willis> sudo adduser billgates
<Dr_willis> syock,  good old 'repair'  feature that never works
<Dr_willis> syock,  i recall some  apps that  would NOT uninstall - if i was in low-color mode under windows.. I had to fix the video card drivers befor i could clean out  a system once..
<Lokiase> ok
<Lokiase> made the user
<Lokiase> and now?
<Lokiase> log out
<Lokiase> and login
<Lokiase> and testing?
<Dr_willis> yes.
<Lokiase> ok
<Dr_willis> Logical Eh :)
<dromer> anyone an idea why suddenly X doesn't see my tv? :/
<syock> Dr_willis: gone are the good old days. Not that I want to go back tho
<Relyc> hey doc
<Lokiase> i will come back (suggesting that logoff wil kick me out of this session? ) :p
<Dr_willis> X 'sees the tv'  - you meean your system no longer detecets the tv video out as a device/monitor?
<dromer> Dr_willis: yes, sorry
<Dr_willis> dromer,  and what video card?
<Relyc> i have a weird problem if i install the graphic accel for my vcard my sound card stops working
<dromer> Dr_willis: geforce2mx, it worked until I rebooted for kaffeines dvd-playing to work
<dromer> :/
<Jampiter> Hi
<Dr_willis> dromer,  i would try reinsatlling the nvidia drivers.
<Dr_willis> it may be using the nv drivers
<Jampiter> I need a help - What's the name of the package that makes GTK applications use the KDE4/QT widgets?
<Relyc> everythign works great until i turn on the accel once it installs it stuff my sound card stops and i have to reinstall the gui
<MisterL> back
<MisterL> I did the test, firefox isnt working in the testaccount
<dromer> Dr_willis: hmmm, how would that happen? anyway, nvidia-settings was not giving trouble about the wrong drivers, normally it does that
<dromer> Dr_willis: how do I best reinstall the nvidia drivers ?
<Dr_willis> dromer,  not sure.. theres been lots of kernel updates recently.. if yours is using the nvidia drivers.. perhaps ya just need to reconfiogure the xorg.conf again
<Jampiter> Anyone?
<dromer> Dr_willis: you mean run nvidia-xconfig?
<Dr_willis> I just hooked up a 2nd monitor.. Ineed to restart X and see if i got it going..
<Dr_willis> dromer,  yea.. shouldent hurt. I hope. :P
<dromer> ok, lets see what happens now ..
<Lokiase> Dr_willis, testaccount: firefox didn't work
<Dr_willis> dromer,  i notice on some of my old machines - the tv MUST be hooked up when i boot up.. of the video card never seesit..
<dromer> not working :/
<dromer> it is
<Dr_willis> Lokiase,  so its always crashing as you use firefox then?
<dromer> I mean, it was ;) hooked on and turned on
<dromer> the tv flickrs a bit when I restart X
<Dragonath> in kde4 how do I change the taskbar background color?
<DaSkreech> Relyc: Ask
<Lokiase> Dr_willis: firefox doesn't start, not in my account, not in the testaccount, and its possible the reason KDE crashes is firefox, but not sure bout that, when the firefoxprob is fixed, i can see if the logoff prob comes back...
<Relyc> hey
<Relyc> if i install the vcard accel  drivers my sound card stops working
<vlt> Hello. When I open Konqueror 3.5.10 in file browser mode (on Kubuntu 8.04) I don't always see all files listed in the directory. I have to press F5 to refresh. Any idea how to fix this?
<vlt> The problem only exists when opening directories that are on nfs mounted devices.
<vlt> When a file on the nfs share is changed from the client machine itself, Konqueror immediately shows that change.
<DaSkreech> Jampiter: try something-something engine
<vlt> But not when a file is changed from another client or on the nfs server itself. Is there a mount option to switch on "notifying"?
<DaSkreech> gtk-qt or qt-gtk I never recall which is which
<dromer> Dr_willis: hmmm, when I tell nvidia-settings to detect screens the tv also flickers .. somehow it still doesn't see it :/
<Jampiter> Thanks DaSkreech
<Dr_willis> dromer,  let me pastebinit my xorg.conmf for my tv out/pc
<Lokiase> [16:54] <Lokiase> Dr_willis: firefox doesn't start, not in my account, not in the testaccount, and its possible the reason KDE crashes is firefox, but not sure bout that, when the firefoxprob is fixed, i can see if the logoff prob comes back...
<Dr_willis> dromer,  http://pastebin.com/f395d72b5
<dromer> Dr_willis: hmmm, I'm not in X right now (another problem I have with X is my screen gets a resolution of only 640x280, but that's not related .. I think)
<glkasleg> where do I change setting for default file browser. I want konqueror insted of Dolphin
<dromer> Dr_willis: I'm starting firefox now on my x-session, but I can't really compare anything due to the small resolution
<DaSkreech> glkasleg: in Konqueror -> settings -> configure Konqueror -> file associations -> inode -> swap Dolphin for konqueror
<dromer> Dr_willis: but still, I'm not sure how I can compare our xorg.conf since nvidia-xconfig completely highjacks it
<glkasleg> DaSkreech: thanks
<Lokiase> can someone please solve my firefoxprob :s
<DaSkreech> Lokiase: run firefox --safemoge
<DaSkreech> mode
<Lokiase> segmentation error
<Lokiase> again
<DaSkreech> Lokiase: may want to join irc.mozilla.org and ask in #firefox
<DaSkreech> I'd suggest purging firefox but then I have no idea what you might lose
<Lokiase> purging?
<Lokiase> lose?
<dromer> DaSkreech: .firefox would not be removed
<DaSkreech> dromer: What?
<dromer> or would it?
<dromer> .firefox/ the folder with all the user-data
<stdin> dpkg doesn't touch ~/
<dromer> so
<dromer> so what is there to be lost
<DaSkreech> Lokiase: When you remove firefox it keeps all the settings (you may have noticed that) purging removes all settings so you could start afresh
<DaSkreech>  course you could just close firefox then mv ~/.firefox ~/.firefoxed
<DaSkreech> and restart firefox
<DaSkreech>  :)
<Dr_willis> dromer,  it dont if you just replace it.. from what ive seen
<Dr_willis> BRB
<dromer> eh?
<Lokiase> Deskreech: when I use that command, it says that folder or file doesn't exist
<tillz> heyho
<tillz> need help, anybody here?
<Lokiase> jes :p
<Lokiase> still need help
<Lokiase> firefoxprob stil not solved :(
<tillz> whose would help me
<tillz> i have to work with a resoultion of 680x480 or anything like this
<Dr_willis> Lokiase,  if you go to a simple web site does firefox crash? or is it any site? or every site? or just flash sites?
<DaSkreech> Lokiase: You have no ~/.firefox ?
<DaSkreech> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Dr_willis> tillz,  be sure you have your proper video card drivers installed for your brand bvideoc ard
<tillz> yes it worked perfect
<Lokiase> I cannot go to a website, firefox does not start, it crashes on the startup... and no idea I have a folder like that, i just did the command
<tillz> but once a day i started and it doesn recognized the video card
<tillz> i reinstalled the driver with envyng
<Dr_willis> Lokiase,  from a terminal run 'firefox' and look for any error messages
<DaSkreech> Lokiase: So Firefox has never worked?
<tillz> but it doesn´t works
<Dr_willis> tillz,  if you used envyng. you will need to rerun envyng after every kernel update.
<Lokiase> Dr_willis: in the terminal it is: "segmentation error'
<DaSkreech> holymoly: Is she?
<tillz> yes i know :-p
<Dr_willis> Lokiase,  thats a bad sign.
<Lokiase> DaSkreech: it works, not always sometimes
<DaSkreech> Lokiase: Blaaaa
<matisse> how does a package get the status 'old' ?
<DaSkreech> Lokiase: mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozedup
<DaSkreech> matisse: It passes 60 gets a gold watch and a rocking chair
<Lokiase> DaSkreech
<Lokiase> that command didn't give an error
<Lokiase> and now?
<DaSkreech> restart firefox
<Lokiase> DaSkreech, same error
<Dr_willis> i dont recall ever seeing the term 'segmentation error' befor
<Lokiase> it says
<Lokiase> segmentatiefout
<Lokiase> its dutch :)
<Lokiase> ow I think
<Lokiase> the correct translation is segmentation fault
<Dr_willis> That means it 'crashed' :)
<Dr_willis> could be for any of a dozen reasons..
<Dr_willis> including hardware issues, memory issues, or cruppted files
<Lokiase> it needs to be solved
<Lokiase> its not working nice this way :p
<Dr_willis> With out a clue as to why its crashing.. theres not a lot one can do
<Lokiase> how can i give a clue?
<Dr_willis> thats why we have been testing with new users, and removing the settings dir.
<OxDeadC0de> are there firefox-dbg packages in the repos?
<Dr_willis> but it seems to be crashing  for everyone/everytimg
<OxDeadC0de> if yes, install those, then run gdb firefox in a console, when it crashes run back full and pastebin the results?
<matisse> is there a good support forum for (k)ubuntu ? I ask a lot of questions, so it would make sense to register in ubuntuforums.org, am I right ?
<Dr_willis> Yes matisse
<Lokiase> Dr_willis, when I restart the computer, restart the x-server, choose standard profile instead of KDE (or KDE instead of standard, just the one with no v on) it usually works for a couple of houres
<OxDeadC0de> that would make sense matisse, especially if nobody here knows the answers to your questions (since this is real time support)
<Dr_willis> Lokiase,  as a different text.. you could install a light window manager, like icewm, and try running firefox with that for a  while.
<Dr_willis> different test...
<Dr_willis> It could be some odd kde/firefox conflict.
<Lokiase> Dr_willis, no idea how to do that
<OxDeadC0de> dr_willis my suggestion will get to the core of the problem much more quickly, then he can send his backtrace to the firefox dev team and let them fix it - if an easy local fix isn't possible
<matisse> Dr_willis, OxDeadC0de: any suggestions expect ubuntuforums ?
<matisse> except
<Dr_willis> OxDeadC0de,  go  for it then..
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> we are at a dead end now anyway
<kopertonKDE4> hey guys i have problem with ffmpeg and medibuntu repository
<kopertonKDE4> well i have installed every damned packages
<dromer> Dr_willis: hmz, still no idea how to get it to work .. altough I am still running 8.04
<kopertonKDE4> but it didn't work
<dromer> maybe upgrade to 8.10? :/
<kopertonKDE4> dromer: for me it's better 8.04
<Dr_willis> dromer,  or try envyng! (egads!) :) not that! heh
<Lokiase> can please find someone a solution :s
<kopertonKDE4> Lokiase: solution for what?
<Dr_willis> Ive had very good luck with 8.10 - But i recall some people having nvidia driver issues with some older cards
<Lokiase> firefoxcrash :)
<Dr_willis> Lokiase,  dont expect a magical fix.  theres somthing deep going on.
<Lokiase> then go deep with me :p
<kopertonKDE4> Lokiase: well i use konqueror firefox mammuth is left for gnome
<kopertonKDE4> xD
<dromer> Dr_willis: well, I'm having problems right now too :/
<Captain_Haddock> Lokiase: there's an alternative in OperaFYI
<zsolti> hi everyone
<kopertonKDE4> opera or konqueror
<kopertonKDE4> then
<Lokiase> no alternative, need firefox :)
<Captain_Haddock> hello
<zsolti> how do you do?
<delicowa> hi @Captain_hadcock
<Lokiase> I must be correct, dont need firefox, google chrome is also good, but doesnt work in kubuntu;)
<Captain_Haddock> hello delicious cow :P
<kopertonKDE4> for me fireofx it's not nice
<kopertonKDE4> anyway some way to speed up kde4 ?????
<kopertonKDE4> some trick ??
<zsolti> I am a new member in the linux s world and I ve some problem windows wireless drivers software. Can anyone help me?
<kopertonKDE4> :D
<Captain_Haddock> kopertonKDE4: turn of all the fancy stuff maybe
<kopertonKDE4> zsolti: what kind of wifi ?
<DaSkreech> holycow: blessed beef!
<Lokiase> still no firefoxsolution :
<Lokiase> :(
<Lokiase> but its possible its a kde-issue, can i upgrade/update the kde?
 * hannascott pokes DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Lokiase: add irc.mozilla.org to your IRC client and join #firefox
<Lokiase> DaSkreech, i did, but no reaction their
<Lokiase> there*
<OxDeadC0de> lokiase I'm trying to get info on how to install debugging symbols for you, sec
<delicowa> hey do we have google chrome on linux
<OxDeadC0de> anyone here know if there's a special repository for debug symbols?
<OxDeadC0de> delicowa they're working on a linux port.. but you can use it in wine i hear
<kopertonKDE4> Captain_Haddock: mah
<Captain_Haddock> delicowa: no and I don't think it runs properly on Wine either
<DaSkreech> !wifi | zsolti
<ubottu> zsolti: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lokiase> but like i said, maybe an upgrade of kde will solve the prob, because kde crashes also... where can i optimize kde?
<DaSkreech> hannascott: Yes?
<Captain_Haddock> conflicting info :)
<DaSkreech> Lokiase: Wait KDE crashes as well?
<hannascott> DaSkreech: me being annoying, nothing else...
<DaSkreech> Lokiase: You are starting to sound very much like hardware issues
<Lokiase> DaSkreech, it logges me out for no reason
<Lokiase> not always
<DaSkreech> hannascott: Come to mine arms!!
<Lokiase> but a lot of times
<DaSkreech> Lokiase: Check memory and file system
<Lokiase> so maybe the kdeprob is not because of firefox but firefox is because of kdeprob
<DaSkreech> Use a live CD and run fsck and badblocks
<DaSkreech> then run a memory test
<DaSkreech> hi courtjesterg
<mado> oy gals and guys ...
<courtjesterg> i did a fresh reinstall of the os lets see if the cd/rewrite works
<Lokiase> DaSkreech, can you repeat please, what do I have to do?
<DaSkreech> Lokiase: Run the live CD and run sudo fsck and sudo badblocks on your hard drive
<DaSkreech> the first checks your file system the second checks if the drive is failing
<Captain_Haddock> is Rubyripper not in the ubuntu repository?
<Lokiase> ok
<DaSkreech> then run a memory test which is also on he LIve CD (first menu when you boot up)
<Lokiase> livecd, so startup kubuntu on cd?
<Lokiase> and the shell open
<Lokiase> and the commands
<Lokiase> correct?
<mado> i just installed gnome ... and now i face this error-message -> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet".
<mado> Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?
<OxDeadC0de> no lokiase, pop the cd in, reboot, grub will ask you if you want to install, boot to kubuntu live, or run a mem test
<mado> what should i do?
<delicowa> ok that's 1
<delicowa> 2. how come there are too many complaints about interpid
<OxDeadC0de> mado does it do it over and over again if you hit reload? You may need gdm to use that feature dunno
<Lokiase> OxDeadC0de, so boot from cd?
<holycow> DaSkreech: hallo
<Captain_Haddock> delicowa: complaints are mainly for KDE 4.1 rather than intrepid as such
<DaSkreech> holycow: How are you?
<OxDeadC0de> boot from cd, at the very first screen, hit memtest instead of  boot to kubuntu or install kubuntu
<DaSkreech> delicowa: KDE4 is a big jump. Not everyone was ready
<mado> erm ... i haven't rebooted yet ... so i don't know ... well ... i choose "don't delete" for the moment and will delete it afterwards if i have to
<mado> DaSkreech: true words :)
<kopertonKDE4> !paste | zsolti
<ubottu> zsolti: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<OxDeadC0de> I really don't think kde4 is completely ready, but it's good enough for me and most of us in here I expect
<courtjesterg> be back later going to dl a few things and research
 * hannascott looks confused at DaSkreech
<Captain_Haddock> OxDeadC0de: agreed.. it's more like a 4.0 beta atm :|
<DaSkreech> delicowa: Also its the release after a LTS so people are more likely to throw in new things that will break
<DaSkreech> Captain_Haddock: How can 4.1 be a beta for 4.0 ?
<hannascott> DaSkreech: Actually, I was talking to blauzahl about a Jamaican thing... what happened with that... is it still on?
<OxDeadC0de> captain_haddock hardly :P, in linux a beta is usually fairly stable, alpha is the first release that under windows they'd call "beta" :P
<aleite> Hello guys...
<Captain_Haddock> DaSkreech: in terms of its readiness
<DaSkreech> hannascott:
<Captain_Haddock> OxDeadC0de: heh
<Captain_Haddock> hi aleite
<DaSkreech> Yes in Jan all of KDE komes to Jamaica
<aleite> Do you know if there's a google gadgets repository available for intrepid?
<DaSkreech> aleite:
<DaSkreech> Doubt it.
<DaSkreech> Weeee
<aleite> I am trying to compile KDE 4.2 trunk with google gadgets support... but didn't want to compile gg itself
<hannascott> No not again!
<DaSkreech> aleite: Oh no I think for 4.2 you can KGHNS it
<hannascott> I really need to help these people out with a server or something...
<DaSkreech> hannascott: What would you like to know about KDE Camp?
<delicowa> but really I think I should like intrepid and KDE 4
<DaSkreech> Captain_Haddock: I dunno I think it's close enough to be considered a .0 release
<aleite> DaSkreec: yes, there'll be an option to do so.. but you've got to have the libraries.. I thinkl
<DaSkreech> delicowa: Well then that's fine :)
<aleite> At least to compile ... :-)
<DaSkreech> no one is forcing you to stay on hardy or upgrade to ibex
<DaSkreech> Choose whichever one you like
<mado> i'll be back
<delicowa> but 1 probs its still in download (I have got a slow internet around here)
<DaSkreech> aleite: You are following the KDE4 techbase article ?
<hannascott> DaSkreech: Well I was just curious, I heard rumours it was off... for some... financial bit... but... I must have got it wrong
<DaSkreech> delicowa: Ouch Maybe you can find someone with the DVD?
<DaSkreech> hannascott: Rumours are not greatly exaggereted :-)
<aleite> Yep, I did.. compiled GG ... but didn't work.. tried #plasma but nobody seems to answer.. :D
<DaSkreech> but everything worked out
<DaSkreech> aleite: Wait a few hours
<OxDeadC0de> aleite: try ./configure --disable-werror
<DaSkreech>  they get right chatty right quick
 * hannascott goes back to hiding in #kde-cafe
<aleite> Well guys.. thanks
<DaSkreech> hannascott: #kde-chat
<kopertonKDE4> !hungarian | zsolti
<ubottu> zsolti: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<aleite> I was wondering if there were packages for that.. you know.. I compiled it and it took ages.. :-)
<hannascott> DaSkreech: naa... it is too... you know...
<Captain_Haddock> delicowa: there's likely to be a LUG (Linux Users Group) in your city that might be able to help
<DaSkreech> hannascott: Yeah I do :)
<DaSkreech> hannascott: If you want to know more though we have a IRC chan at #campkde
<hannascott> DaSkreech: oh... kinky
<delicowa> I suppose but I can't find any
<Captain_Haddock> DaSkreech: when basic things such as keyboard shortcuts etc. aren't addressed, it can't claim release status IMO
<Captain_Haddock> 4.1 also nuked all my former shortcuts :/
<DaSkreech> Captain_Haddock: Which keyboard shortcuts ?
<delicowa> well out here in nigeria we don't have lots of linux users
<DaSkreech> Captain_Haddock: ow >_<
<OxDeadC0de> lol I get all excited about a LUG in my area, only to find their webpage is gone and they havn't met in over a year :O yay
<Captain_Haddock> DaSkreech: custom global shortcuts... mainly mimicking windows
<DaSkreech> OxDeadC0de: Restart it
<Captain_Haddock> delicowa: you might be surprised... if you have a university / college nearby, you should snoop around there
<Captain_Haddock> OxDeadC0de: heh
<matisse> how do I remove package which aren't needed by others ?
<Captain_Haddock> delicowa: you're aware that you can get the install CD mailed to you?
<Captain_Haddock> not sure about the DVD
<Captain_Haddock> matisse: type sudo apt-get to see all the available options
<matisse> synaptic also shows dependencies of packages which aren't even installed
<OxDeadC0de> you can get the dvd too but that one costs money and the only real benefit is having all languages available on the dvd
<Captain_Haddock> autoremove and autoclean are probably of interest :)
<matisse> Captain_Haddock: but i think it will remove my xmms...
<matisse> no, not xmms, but beep-media-player
<Captain_Haddock> if you do a sudo apt-get upgrade or similar, it usually lists unwanted packages IIRC
<matisse> yeah
<matisse> you're rigth
<Captain_Haddock> delicowa: http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/ng_linux/ http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/naija-lugs/
<DaSkreech> OxDeadC0de: You have all of main on the DVd as well
<OxDeadC0de> DaSkreech oh, didn't know that
<Captain_Haddock> not terribly active mailing lists... but you might get a response.. they also mention meetings
<DaSkreech> and DVDs? :)
<mngoldeneagle> Hi... I'm having difficulties getting Ubuntu to work on my computer.  Whenever I log into the GUI, the screen goes all black.  I've tried upgrading and removing FGLRX entirely, but nothing seems to work.  Any suggestions?
<OxDeadC0de> mngoldeneagle goes all black? Does KDM/GDM show the login screen?
<Captain_Haddock> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<mngoldeneagle> KDM shows the login screen, then it goes black.  The sounds play normally and the menu kinda responds in that I can see white boxes appear from the transition effects.
<mngoldeneagle> Kubuntu.
<OxDeadC0de> mngoldeneagle try alt+shift+f12 if you have quick access to it, to disable compositing
<mngoldeneagle> Alright, let me give that a shot.
<isaacj87> Tm_T: Hey, you in here?
<matisse> whats the difference between remove and totally remove ? (synaptic) Maybe its remove and purge in English... don't know
<SlimeyPete> purge will remove all configuration files as well, matisse
<DaSkreech> matisse: Korrekt
<matisse> ok, thx
<mngoldeneagle> 0xDeadC0de: When do I press ALT+SHIFT+F12?  At the login screen or at the black screen?
<eraco> can someone help me with my eeepc? where can i download the madwifi thing?
<karan> i extracted a TAR.BZ2 type of file using tar xjvf file .bz2 then after that wat should i do to install the package on my comp
<OxDeadC0de> after you're logged in, wait until you think it's fully logged in and started
<amerigo> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<matisse> and how do I purge packages which are already removed ? :D
<SlimeyPete> karan: there'll probably be a README
<Captain_Haddock> matisse: install again and purge, I believe
<SlimeyPete> karan: the installation process changes depending on what you're installing and how. Was the package not available in Adept?
<matisse> damn
<mngoldeneagle> 0xDeadC0de: I tried the sequence after the login finished, but I'm not seeing any effects.  Screen is still black and the menu still... well, odd.
<OxDeadC0de> mngoleneagle, does it work properly for new users (Try making a test user)?
<OxDeadC0de> mngoldeneagle* /\
<Captain_Haddock> mngoldeneagle: try ctrl + alt + F1 , F2 and so on... one of them usually works...
<mngoldeneagle> Captain_Haddock: I'm using the Terminal on TTY1 at the moment in order to talk in here.  F7 is the one for the GUI, and that's the one with the black screen and mouse pointer.
<Captain_Haddock> cool
<karan> i extracted a TAR.BZ2 type of file using tar xjvf file .bz2 then after that wat should i do to install the package on my comp
<SlimeyPete> karan: I just answered you
<SlimeyPete> read the RE
<Captain_Haddock> mngoldeneagle: is this a post install issue or was the system working fine until now?
<SlimeyPete> read the README or INSTALL file which was in the archive
<mngoldeneagle> 0xDeadC0de: How do I create a new user at the command line?  ... and force KDE to log out of the current user, since I can't see what I'm doing in there?
<SlimeyPete> karan: why are you using a tar.bz2 by the way? Was the software not available in Adept?
<OxDeadC0de> mngoldeneagle adduser command, and switch to kde and press control+alt+backspace to kill that session
<mngoldeneagle> Captain_Haddock: This was after a large update a few weeks ago.  Initial install was fine.
<Captain_Haddock> and it's been like this ever since the update? (I take it that this wasn't the upgrade to 8.10)
<karan> actually the net at from a friendges with this format my hostel is to slow so i got some packa
<matisse> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mngoldeneagle> Captain_Haddock: Yeah.  And the initial install was version 8.10, so you are correct.
<courtjesterg> philips pcrw804 using k3b it sees the drive ok but i think the problem now lies in it caan't read or reconize a disk/media is in the drive anybody have any insight on this? tryed to make a copy disk when i go into that screen says insert media waas done over again can't even press ok
<courtjesterg> even devices recently pluged in doesn't see when i disk is on the drive
<Captain_Haddock> mngoldeneagle: and you are not even able to log in - the screen goes black at the log in screen before you can enter the user name and password?
<OxDeadC0de> captain_haddock naw kdm renders fine, it's after he starts kde it goes bad
<courtjesterg> lol your name is haddock
<courtjesterg> see my hand see below watch me dock
<Captain_Haddock> that's Captain Haddock to you, sailor
<Captain_Haddock> :P
<courtjesterg> ahoy where is the jack
<courtjesterg> i was a pirate for halloween very cool
<Captain_Haddock> courtjesterg: the drive works fine? perhaps check witha  boot CD?
<Captain_Haddock> courtjesterg: heh
<mngoldeneagle> 0xDeadC0de: Okay, it appears the test user can log in fine.  It's just my username that's screwed up.
<courtjesterg> how do i check with a boot cd?
<Captain_Haddock> mngoldeneagle: you could try renaming the .kde directory in your home directory and re-login
<OxDeadC0de> mngoldeneagle that's what I'd suggest too, mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-old
<Captain_Haddock> courtjesterg: boot with a live CD for e.g., and see if it works
<courtjesterg> ok is the live cd the cd i used to install kubuntu on my harddrive?
<Captain_Haddock> and check your BIOS as well to see if it's detected properly
<Captain_Haddock> courtjesterg: very likely
<courtjesterg> ohh the bios has it detected ;)
<Captain_Haddock> good :)
<courtjesterg> but is the live cd the same cd i used to install the os on my harddrive
<OxDeadC0de> 11.6gb, that's how much software I have installed, yeesh
<sakis> kanenas elinas re pedia??????????
<Captain_Haddock> yes, but you won't be installing anything this time.. just checking to see if your CD drive works
<OxDeadC0de> that's just the software, not personal files..
<genii> !gr | sakis
<ubottu> sakis: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<courtjesterg> ok so basically you want me to go into bios change my book device options and put the cd in the the cd/rewrite drive?
<dromer> hmmm, so weird X can't detect my tv anymore :/
<Captain_Haddock> courtjesterg: yep - make sure that it's not a hardware issue
<mngoldeneagle> 0xDeadC0de: Didn't seem to affect anything... should I also rename the .kde4 folder?
<courtjesterg> me ccd-rom and cd/rewrite are two seperate drives
<courtjesterg> ok
<OxDeadC0de> mngoldeneagle give it a try
<Captain_Haddock> time to go and get wasted :)
<Captain_Haddock> bbl
<mngoldeneagle> 0xDeadC0de: Alright, now it works!  Now I just have to reinstall FGLRX and hope it works this time... thanks!
<OxDeadC0de> mngoldeneagle np, anytime ^^
<kieeeren> Hi, my laptop crashed and now I get Kernel panic - not syncing
<kieeeren> How can I boot using a live CD?
<kieeeren> I thought that it didn't read the HDD at all
<OxDeadC0de> kieeeren the most common way is to go into the bios, set the cdrom as the first boot device, pop in the cd, boot
<kieeeren> Yeah, I understand that - but the kernel panic stops the CD from booting
<kieeeren> I've tried DSL and Ubuntu
<kopertonKDE4> trasparente kicker on kde4?
<kopertonKDE4> xD it's hard on new kde
<kieeeren> [ 27502911] ---[ end trace ca143223eefdc828 ]---
<yuriy> kopertonKDE4: what are you looking for exactly?  if you have desktop effects enabled, the panel is partially transparent with the default theme
<kieeeren> Error when booting into live cd
<BluesKaj> kopertonKDE4: there is the optional classic menu style. Just right click for options.
<genii> kieeeren: Do you have 256Mb or more of Ram?
<kopertonKDE4> yuriy: mm i have not effects and i don't want them
<yuriy> kopertonKDE4: no effects, no transparency
<kieeeren> yeah
<kopertonKDE4> omg kde4 sucks
<kieeeren> it's either 512 of 1gb, can't remember
<genii> kieeeren: OK. Livecd requires minimum 256
<BluesKaj> kopertonKDE4: I repeat ,there is the optional classic menu style. Just right click on the kicker for options.
<kieeeren> I defiantly have 512 or more
<noaXess> i have kubuntu 8.04 with kde3 and kde4 remix..
<nemco> #kubuntu-es
<noaXess> what about if i upgrade to 8.10.. will the current kde4 be removed and the 8.10 integrated kde4 installed?
<kopertonKDE4> BluesKaj: mm well maybe on kde3 that was the correct way but on kde4 it seems not correct  i hope i am saying a wrong thing
<BluesKaj> kopertonKDE4: I'm on kde4 and it works on my setup
<kopertonKDE4> right button and you can set trasparent stuff?
<BluesKaj> no , if you want to get rid of transparency
<kopertonKDE4> well i found my way
<kopertonKDE4> i have used  transset 0.5
<noaXess> has anybody upgraded to 8.10 with installed 8.04 and kde4 remix?
<noaXess> will all the kde4 stuff be removed fomr /usr/lib/kde4.. and the user profile?
<noaXess> kde4 userprofile?.. will only the kde3 profile be upgraded?
<Dr_willis> wowsers.. got my Wii Remote working as a mouse... :) sort of...
<Dr_willis> Heh
<noaXess> if i have installed kde4 on my 8.04.. is it better to remove kde4 before upgrading to 8.10?
<Dr_willis> Not sure it matters...  You will lose kde3 in the upgrade.
<Dr_willis> if you want you could remove it I guess
<noaXess> Dr_willis: will kde4 for 8.04 be autom. removed with the upgrade
<noaXess> ?
<Dr_willis> No idea..
<Dr_willis> I normally do clean installs.
<Dr_willis> I had 1 upgrade fail teriablly here.. and one worked great.. :) so im 1 for 1..
<noaXess> Dr_willis: allways? then you made a fresh install of 8.10?
<Dr_willis> I have done fresh installs on 3 machines..
<Dr_willis> 1 upgrade worked.. one machine i tried to upgrade.. and it failed.. so it gto a clean install also
<DaSkreech> Shouldn't I have a PDF printer By default?
<OxDeadC0de> bah printers, that's the one thing I really dislike about linux, support for printers is more than mildly lacking in the user friendly arena every time I've tried
<OxDeadC0de> but ya daskreech, I have a pdf printer, but I upgraded from 8.04 gnome to 8.10 then installed kde
<DaSkreech> bah and humbug
<noaXess> Dr_willis: i think i make a backup of my current install and do a upgrade.. just test ;)
<DaSkreech> Anyone else can print something and let me know if they have a PDF printer?
<OxDeadC0de> I just went to k menu/settings menu not system settings/printers
<OxDeadC0de> might be a gnome app tho
<DaSkreech> OxDeadC0de: actaully check in okular specifically
<OxDeadC0de> yup says "PDF" , then the next line "Print to file (PDF)" and the next is "Print to file (postscript)"
<DaSkreech> :-(
<DaSkreech> OxDeadC0de: What do you have open in Okular?
<OxDeadC0de> daskreech was a kde-look.org .jpg
<DaSkreech> OxDeadC0de: Try open a PDF and see if you can print to PDF
<Bauldrick> I'm trying to move a file to an SD card - I formatted card it starts to write to it but then fails and turns into read only?
<OxDeadC0de> ok trying
<delicowa> I seriously need help from any one who has successfully overcome intel 945GME graphics card problem
<OxDeadC0de> daskreech now the only thing that comes up is the PDF printer installed with the printer config tool, no print to pdf or print to ps
<DaSkreech> Boooooooo
<DaSkreech> delicowa: Hit the forums
<delicowa> it is still using the vesa driver despite the fact that I have downloaded the interl driver
<delicowa> done that found nothing resonable that worked for me
<Lan|Around> Hello all. May I ask a question about Kubuntu please?
<delicowa> yup what is it...beside I gues that's why this is kubuntu chanell
<Lan|Around> Hehe. Well, I installed Kubuntu yesterday and everything works smoothly. My question is about my microphone. It seems to recognise my microphone, something Ubuntu didn't, but it doesn't record anything. I think it might be a volume problem.
<Lan|Around> I'm trying to use Skype by the way. I have kmiix and have set all the mic uptions to full sound.
<Lan|Around> I don't know what else to do.
<Lan|Around> Sorry for the typo's, I type way too fast.
<DaSkreech> Try record with something else I guess
<DaSkreech> Though I recall skype being a little finicky about sound
<Lan|Around> I have tried with a sound recorder but that tells me my sound configurations are wrong but when I go to sound configuration I can see no options I can change.
<cyborgnrw> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<yago> does anyone know how to convert videos to ipod touch format?
<Lan|Around> Are there any other volume controllers I can use? Maybe something for oss.
<DaSkreech> yago: anything that spits out Mp4 works i think
<delicowa> do we have nice multimedia converters on linux?
<DaSkreech> Lan|Around: other than alsamixer ?
<Lan|Around> Hang on, played around in Alsamixer. I'll see if it works.
<chairman> my adept keep crashing on me .something about SIGBART signal 6. How can i get it
 * DaSkreech waits for the end of the question
<chairman> HELP
<Lan|Around> Nope, that didn't work. And the current version of skype doesn't work with Alsa.
<Lan|Around> That happened to me Chair. It was because I had given it a wrong source.
<Lan|Around> I had to remove it manually.
<DaSkreech> chairman: can you apt-get update ?
<chairman> THRU terminal
<DaSkreech> chairman: yes youll have to sudo it
<DaSkreech> so sudo apt-get update
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> how can i mount a install cd iso in nfs in kubuntu8?
<Fargh> how do i check how many memory it has detected ?
<chairman> nope
<chairman> no go
<DaSkreech> KomiaPoika: eh?
<DaSkreech> Fargh: free
<DaSkreech> chairman: that's the problem
<Guest28818> does anyone knows how to install the last stable version of kde? and get rid off the old one
<delicowa> bye y'all
<chairman> i need it to get my software...what's the problem?
<chairman> DaSkreech what problem?
<DaSkreech> chairman: Your sources are dirty. Edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the ones that are causing problems
<DaSkreech> Or fix them
<DaSkreech> !kde4 | Guest28818
<ubottu> Guest28818: KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<chairman> do i type tht in terminal skreech just like that/
<Guest28818> how to install kde :s
<DaSkreech> chairman: type in what?
<DaSkreech> !kde | Guest28818
<ubottu> Guest28818: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<chairman> DaSkreech ,how can i get rid of them if i can't get to adept?....what u typed(file/etc/apt/sources.list)
<Machtin> how to use the sum-function in speedcrunch
<DaSkreech> chairman: press alt+F2 then type kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<KomiaPoika> DaSkreech: i hace a install iso that i wanna mount in nfs
<DaSkreech> What do you mean mount in NFS?
<Lan|Around> Hmm nothing works and I can't find an oss mixer that let's me set mic volume.
<DaSkreech> chairman: copy all of it and paste it in pastebin
<DaSkreech> !paste | chairman
<ubottu> chairman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<chairman> it says command not found but hold on i'm a try it again
<KomiaPoika> DaSkreech: the box that wants to upgrade, downloads from the instlal iso in nfs, ratehr than copy on its own hard drive
<DaSkreech> KomiaPoika: Oh
<DaSkreech> Ok
<Guest28818> hello, I have kde3.4 and I want 4.1, how can I change it?
<DaSkreech> sudo mount /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mount/point -o loop
<DaSkreech> Guest28818: You are on hardy ?
<BluesKaj> !kde4 | Guest28818
<ubottu> Guest28818: KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<Guest28818> DaSkreech, jes
<Guest28818> BluesKaj, dont understand the links
<courtjesterg> ok i am dumb
<courtjesterg> i don't know any commands in the kconsole or how to really use it properly
<DaSkreech> Guest28818: You need to add a new repository in Hardy to get KDE4
<chairman> it keeps getting error;command not found
<courtjesterg> noticed when activateing my 96 driver i get the font bug and this isn't with wine no wine is installed
<DaSkreech> courtjesterg: That's fine ask what you need and we'll tell you what to do
<DaSkreech> chairman: what did you type in ?
<Guest28818> DaSkreech, please help me step by step, cannot do it without ;)
<courtjesterg> i read this  on this page confused i am
<courtjesterg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/251107
<maggo79> hi, has anyone tested the new ati drivers (8.11)? http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<courtjesterg> it talked about editing my x-config file how do i do that where do i go
<chairman> kdesudo kate/etc/apt/sources.list
<maggo79> I'm getting a MD5 error
<DaSkreech> Guest28818: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1
<BluesKaj> interesting that konversation still shows as kde3.5.1 in the Help/about kde tab in Intrepid
<DaSkreech> chairman: space between kate and /etc
<courtjesterg> i do know if i update my graphic driver to 173 fonts reappear but again this driver isn't actually supporting all my functions
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: It's a KDE 3 application running in KDE3 space why shouldn't it?
<BluesKaj> yeah, but why isn't it upgraded , DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: To what? KDE4? The maintainer has not gotten around to it
<chairman> ok Kate came up
<DaSkreech> chairman: copy that to pastebin
<chairman> copy...or save cuz i don't see to copy
<DaSkreech> !paste | chairman
<ubottu> chairman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<courtjesterg> where do you go to edit you x-config file?
<courtjesterg> so i changed the nv to nvidia
<courtjesterg> i see the nvidia rc file but i don't thinks this is the file they are talking about
<courtjesterg> hence no words with nv in the doc
<DaSkreech>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chairman> can't i just save it cuz when i paste it repeats itself
<TWTNW> hello
<Pentaho-Nick> Can anyone recommend a replacement for Emerald? I've just had so much trouble with it under 4.0
<TWTNW> could somebody help me?
<DaSkreech> chairman: Sorry?
<DaSkreech> where are you pasting it?
<DaSkreech> !somebody | TWTNW
<ubottu> TWTNW: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DaSkreech> Pentaho-Nick: WHy are you still using 4.0 ?
<chairman> on kate ..actually on  the document itself
<DaSkreech> chairman: no paste it in the site http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<DaSkreech> give us the URL that it gives you when you save it on the site
<Pentaho-Nick> I'm not, prtty sure 4.1.11 or whatever is on the Repos
<DaSkreech> Pentaho-Nick: Ok and you are using Compiz ?
<TWTNW> can anyone help me with my video device's restricted driver?
<chairman> ok do i save it then paste or what
<Pentaho-Nick> yes I am
<TWTNW> !somebody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DaSkreech> TWTNW: Which video card?
<DaSkreech> Pentaho-Nick: No offense intended but why ?
<TWTNW> why can't I start with 'can somebody'?
<arash> Hello, what's the replacement for Katapult in KDE4, I found it very useful
<Pentaho-Nick> My window decorations command is "emerald --replace" and it just hasn't been stable for me
<TWTNW> oh...
<Pentaho-Nick> Haha... I get bored and the pretty borders entertain my creative side
<TWTNW> via-technology S3 unichrome pro vga adapter
<TWTNW> if I run lspci in terminal, it writes:
<TWTNW> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<chairman> it saved it automatically  now what?~!
<TWTNW> I need these drivers for compiz-fusion's desktop effects
<DaSkreech> arash: Currently krunner
<DaSkreech> chairman: The website should now have a new URL Give us that URL here
<DaSkreech> TWTNW: >_< Unichrome has really bad drivers
<chairman> what URL? THERE'S NOT ONE
<TWTNW> I know, I bought this computer in 2001
<TWTNW> it's really old, but other desktop effects don't make it slower
<DaSkreech> chairman: which web site are you on?
<TWTNW> so, and however, WHERE CAN I FIND THEM?
<chairman> FIRST OF ALL I NOT ON A WEBSITE .I'M STILL STUCK ON KATE WHICH SAVED THIS DOCUMENT AND NOTHING HAPPENED SINCE
<TWTNW> P.S.: I use KDE 4.1
<LjL> chairman, lowercase works fine
<chairman> Sorry ..just frustrated
<TWTNW> P.P.S.:I'm italian
<DaSkreech> chairman: copy the contents of what's in kate to the website http://paste.ubuntu.com
<CyborgNRW> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<DaSkreech> INstall the unichrome drivers I would suppose
<DaSkreech> pray they work
<chairman> it won't let me copy just save tht's it
<TWTNW> isn't there any italian channel espetially about Kubuntu?
<TWTNW> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<genii> DaSkreech: Sorry not to be of more help today. My eyes are watering from a horrible headache
<DaSkreech> TWTNW: nope they will have to answer you in #ubuntu-it
<DaSkreech> genii: Too much Koffee?
<chairman> sources.list
<genii> DaSkreech: Not sure, perhaps.
<SimplySeth> printer config applet seems to be missing the lpr printer option
<CyborgNRW> hi @ all :)
<DaSkreech> chairman: yes copy the sources.list to that website then give us the URL
<DaSkreech> SimplySeth: Far as I know lpr was removed in favour of cups
<chairman> no copy ...just save tht's it
<SimplySeth> DaSkreech: okay ... so how do I connect to an remote lpd printer ?
<chairman> do i got to uninstall this again and reinstall?
<DaSkreech> chairman: And I'm telling you to copy it to that site. I don't thik that you are aware enough to know what may be wrong with the file
<chairman> it won't let me copy tht's what i said the last time DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> chairman: no just press ctrl+a in kate then ctrl+c go to http://paste.ubuntu.com then press ctrl+v in the spot to write
<DaSkreech> chairman: If the file is open it will let you copy
<DaSkreech> If nothing else usethe mouse and highlight the entire file
<DaSkreech> then you can paste with the middle mouse button
<peratu> Hi :-)
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<peratu> I'm trying to install Kubuntu 8.10, but I receive an error. I think that it is because my dvd drive is SATA. The error is in /dev/sr0 (/dev/sda0) I have already installed Kubuntu 8.04. These version didn't has this error.
<peratu> How I can install the new 8.10?
<fyn> So intrepid went well.  Old fglrx with the old kernel was working.  Put the new kernel and new fglrx (8.11) but now the module is missing a symbol miZeroLineScreenIndex  .... anyone have a workaround for this?  (fglrx 8.11)
<DaSkreech> chairman: You can use the mouse to copy
<SimplySeth> peratu: there is an OS upgrade option you can search on ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<fyn> Alternatively, any word on if xv is supported on an HD3850 with either radeon or radeonhd?
<peratu> SimplySeth, i don't want to upgrade my system from 8.04. I want intall the new 8.10 from scratch :-)
<courtjesterg> envy what ios envy for when i first started this os someone directed envy for my graphics card? But adept has all drivers so why go to envy?
<peratu> SimplySeth, because I have more machines with the same hardware configuration, and I have the same error in each one :-)
<maggo79> fyn: xv works with the fglrx driver from intrepid. I only have problems with xv _and_ desktop-effects
<maggo79> fyn: I have a hd3850
<courtjesterg> envy makes no sense everyone should know what drivers they are suppose to use g2 71 ge 3 96  ge 4 can use 96
<peratu> I missed to say I have tried with the LiveCD and the Alternate CD... The same error in both.
<MisterL> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<MisterL> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<edi_99> Hi guys, how do I reinstall grub form live cd?
<Gunmetal> I just installed 8.10 on a Fujitsu laptop. The bottom half of the screen keeps blinking.  Any help please?
<KomiaPoika> Gunmetal: your xorg.conf parameters must be wrong
<Gunmetal> KomiaPoika:Gnome works good.  Could it be something in KDE?
<KomiaPoika> Gunmetal: gnome works good on the same linux distribution??
<Gunmetal> Yeah, I have run gnome sessions also.
<Gunmetal> KomiaPoika:  Yeah, I have run gnome sessions also. I am running gdm. Could that be it??
<KomiaPoika> if kde and gnome rely on the exact same linux system and xorg.conf and kde blinks and gnome not then yes there must be something wrong with your kde install
<Gunmetal> KomiaPoika: hmmm. it did this  running the live cd too.. it a shame.  I wanted to use KDE.
<DaSkreech> Gunmetal: KDE4 ?
<khakane> could someone help me out? running Hardy Kubuntu, i plug an USB drive in machine, and the device does not show up in dolphin anymore.  worked fine for months..  when i plugin i DO get a /dev/sd* assignment, but wont show up in dolphin places
<DaSkreech> khakane: KDE3?
<khakane> kde 4.1
<DaSkreech> Do you have the Hardware manager thinghy? :)
<DaSkreech> It pops up from the panel when you put in a new USB device
<khakane> what would that be? lol
<khakane> nah
<DaSkreech> khakane: Drat :) Can you mount manually?
<AgraWork> Is there some easy way for me to disable dolphin and use Konquerer exclusivly?
<khakane> DaSkreech: yup
<DaSkreech> AgraWork: in konqueror Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File associations -> inode -> swap dolphin for konqueror
<khakane> ugh i wanna kick this thing in the face
<Cyborg_NRW> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<oversize_> hi, somehow my Alt+Tab window switcher is not behavin as expected anymore, i might have **** it. Which package could i just reinstall the corresponsing packe to maybe fix the problem? which one would that be? the kwin effects for Alt+Tab switching dont work too, althoug they are enabled. thx
<AgraWork> DaSkreech, Thanks much
<DaSkreech> oversize_: mv ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc ~/kwinrc.bkup
<oversize_> and just reboot ?
<DaSkreech> and logout then back in
<DaSkreech> or just run killall kwin && mv ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc ~/kwinrc.bkp && kwin &
<khakane> this is the most annoying small problem ive ran into lol
<Cyborg_NRW> Hi... i hope some on can help me... i have installed the ATI driver with envy... envy configured my xorg.conf too, but direct rendering still dont work... guild wars lags very much... have some one a solution for my problem?
<blek> hello
<blek> have you adress for kubuntu in french please
<Cyborg_NRW> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<blek> thank's
<Cyborg_NRW> np ^^
<oversize> DaSkreech: thank you! :D
<ubuntu-dron> hello
<ubuntu-dron> please share a link to nvidia bug discussion on KDE
 * locke xz
<DaSkreech> Cyborg_NRW: Have you checked in #winehq ?
<ubuntu-dron> I've just discovered one interesting thing
<Cyborg_NRW> no.. because i think its a driver problem... glxinfo tell me that direct rendering is disabled
<ubuntu-dron> while OOo opened the whole the desktop and applet begins to flicker, but it doesn't affect Lancelot, yet the problem is severe for app-launcher plasmoid
<ubuntu-dron> any thoughts on that point?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu-dron: Are you opening a OpenGL enabled ODF?
<ubuntu-dron> no, yet OGL is enabled in OOo
<ubuntu-dron> DaSkreech: in fact, disabling OpenGL within OOo doesn't solve the flickering
<DaSkreech> ubuntu-dron: Can I clear up something? As long as OOo is opened that happens or only while it's opening ?
<ubuntu-dron> DaSkreech: as long as OOo is opened, it was suggested, that that was a bug within the nvidia proprietary driver
<ubuntu-dron> DaSkreech: But only now I've discovered, that it doesn't in fact affect Lancelot
<DaSkreech> ubuntu-dron: Oh Ahmm. I'm figuring if you disable overlays or DRI it will stop that
<mario> hi guys i have been a week trying to ad osx over grub, does any body work with that before
<ubuntu-dron> DaSkreech: But then, I presume, no direct rendering is admitted
<DaSkreech> mario: Sorry?
<DaSkreech> you want to dual boot between OSX and Linux ?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu-dron: Right but I have no idea if that's the right answer I'm just proposing an avenue for a work around
<mario> yes
<DaSkreech> !refit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refit
<DaSkreech> mario: You are looking for refit not grub it's much better
<mario> i installer kubuntu, windows xp and osx, windows and linux are workin fine, but the grub doesn't recognize the osx for that
<mario> reason the osx does't start up
<DaSkreech> try refit it will swap between The OSX bootloader and Linux
<mario> i red a lot on internet, and made every thing that people say but noting good
<DaSkreech> Linux will then swap between Linux and WIndows
<DaSkreech> hi tackat
<mario> linux and windows are working good
<mario> but osx does't start up
<mario> othe issue that i have right know with kubuntu is wpa support for my network, the system can't autenticate on my wifi with wpa any idea, i tried to install wpa supplicant but nothing happend
<DaSkreech> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<glkasleg> firefox plugins seem to be missing - do i have to install them manually like in the old days or can I do like i do in ubuntu (ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<isaacj87> glkasleg: which one is missing?
<mario> thank you Daskreech
<glkasleg> isaacj87: everything except java
<aparedes> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<isaacj87> glkasleg: yeah, You can install what aparedes said
<glkasleg> isaacj87: done that - nothing happened - I'll try once more - does it work for you like watching web-tv and so on?
<glkasleg> isaacj87: do you think ubuntu-restricted-extras will work?
<glkasleg> isaacj87: I still have got only java and flash
<DaSkreech> glkasleg: What do you want?
<szrhawaii> need a file name i forgot what the file name is to switch the amarok icon in my system tray
<szrhawaii> i know where to change the regular ones but where do i go to change the system tray icon
<isaacj87> glkasleg: No, I don't installing ubuntu-restricted-extras will help. Try looking at this link: http://mustakim.blogster.com/streaming-multimedia-on-ubuntu-kubuntu
<szrhawaii> nah hes talking about a totally different type of modifications
<szrhawaii> anyone know the file name to change my system tray icon for my amarok
<tino> #ubuntu-es
<szrhawaii> i have kde
<glkasleg> DaSkreech: I have only got java and flash plugins in firefox - I have installed kubuntu-restricted-extras - in uuntu this package gave me every plugins I could need
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: Probably in /usr/share/icons
<szrhawaii> nah i tried that
<DaSkreech> glkasleg: Right what plugins are you looking for
<szrhawaii> let look again
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii:
<DaSkreech> #amarok might help
<urbinek> hi
<NLeeepc> tell me how is kubuntu 8.10 is it stable
<DaSkreech> NLeeepc: No idea get a Live Cd and check on your system
<Ovi> i went back to 8.04
<Ovi> kde 4 is too buggy IMHO
<bipolar> Is anyone here using an at&t "mercury" 3g usb dongle with hardy? if so I've built a package to update the sierra module to support it that I need some testing on :)
<glkasleg> DaSkreech: I need plugins to play web-tv - I installed mozilla-mplayer now - it seems i've got every plugins I need by doing that - Is mplayer a ok embedded videoplayer or should I use totem?
<szrhawaii> anyone know where to find the battery file for switching that icon set
<atom^x> no text in menus? open office k3b kmymoney and many others?
<DaSkreech> atom^x: is your xfs running ?
<ubuntu> I'm in live cd and i ahve probleme give me again unbuntu  french please
<atom^x> yes
<atom^x> fresh install of 8.20
<atom^x> oops 8.10
<blek> I'm in live cd and i ahve probleme give me again unbuntu  french please. sorry for bad pseudo
<szrhawaii> does anyone know the file name to change my battery icon set
<blek> desole pour le francais mais je suis en live cd et je cherche a rejoindre ubuntu en francais merci
<Chunky> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Chunky> :)
<blek> thank's
<Chunky> enchanté de pouvoir t'aider :)
<Chunky> Hey there
<Pentaho-Nick> Anyone else having trouble upgrading kdelibs5? I'm getting a conflict that I can't track down
<TEUTATEX> hello
<pucko-> pentaho-nick, are you upgrading from hardy?
<Chunky> What is exactly the glx extension? is it possible to upgrade glx from 1.2 to 1.3 on a GMA 950 graphic card?
<Pentaho-Nick> Yea going Intrepid
<Chunky> Or is it an hardware feature?
<robin_> hey is anyone gaming on lynux
<Chunky> I'm totally confused with that...
<pucko-> pentaho-nick, I had problem with kdelibs too on that upgrade. what exactly does it say?
<Chunky> robin_: yep: wc3 wow
<robin_> is it working properly?
<Chunky> robin_: perfectly
<robin_> with wine?
<JontheEchidna> Chunky: It's a graphics driver feature that directly implements 3D acceleration
<JontheEchidna> or, basically the driver's 3D implemetation
<Pentaho-Nick> It's saying BREAK (upgrade) in adept, but all the conflicts it lists it seems to replace as well
<Pentaho-Nick> I don't know the apt-get switch to get verbose
<szrhawaii> how do i save a file as a xpm file
<szrhawaii> or how do i make one at that
<TEUTATEX> installing kubuntu for the first time to my laptop. works with wireless broadband stick?
<Pentaho-Nick> The following packages have been kept back:
<Pentaho-Nick>   kde4libs-bin kdelibs5
<Chunky> JontheEchidna: ok. Thanks for the info.
<Smittie> Can someone help me? I need to change my monitor resolution to 1920x1080. Was trying from xorg.conf, but with no luck
<atom^x> DaSkreech -> the text is there, sort of... it is behind the dialog box that opens. you can see it there briefly
<pucko-> pentaho-nick, don't know much about adept, I think I solved it by temporarily removing some package it complained about (and reinstalling it after upgrade)... but I think runnig apt-get dist-upgrade gives you more information. not sure how to solve it in your case though
<DaSkreech> atom^x: Are the menus black?
<atom^x> no, they look normal...
<Pentaho-Nick> Thanks Pucko. I ran that earlier from apt-get and this is where I'm at. I'll manually remove the conflicting packages as you have suggested
<atom^x> 7.10 was great, then i thought i would upgrade and everything went to heck... Killed the upgrade formated and did fresh install same thing
<Chunky> I cannot find anything about the support of glx 1.3 by intel GMA 950 chipsets...
<Chunky> Currently searching on intel website. Can anyone with a gma 950 chipset tell me his/her version of glx?
<Linuturk> how do I mount a floppy? It isn't showing up in removable storage
<szrhawaii> how do i make a so splash file
<DaSkreech> atom^x: you upgraded from 7.10 to 8.10 ?
<atom^x> 7.10 ->8.04 ->8.10 but i killed that and did a fresh install of 8.10 but it has same exact problems with the text
<atom^x> even used a different HD to install 8.10
<JontheEchidna> atom^x: what drivers are you using?
<atom^x> video? nvidia
<JontheEchidna> There is a known issue with the nvidia legacy drivers and text rendering
<Linuturk> how do i access a floppy?
<JontheEchidna> it's a regression in the new beta drivers, which unfortunately are required to be able to work with the kernel
<sourcemaker> what is a akonadi resource in kontact?
<atom^x> it is the newest one released
<atom^x> 96.something
<JontheEchidna> atom^x: yes, that's the driver affected
<JontheEchidna> if you turn off desktop effects text should come back to most apps
<JontheEchidna> except for Wine
<atom^x> will try that!
<DaSkreech> Linuturk: You can mount it with sudo mount /dev/floppy /path/to/empty/dir
<DaSkreech> sourcemaker: a link to the akonadi database anythign saved there can be seen by any Akonadi app It's quite neat
<Linuturk> DaSkreech: and if /dev/floppy isn't there ;(
<atom^x> well, heck... that was it.
<SimplySeth> Linuturk: /dev/fd0 ?
<Linuturk> nope, a directory /dev/fd is there
<sourcemaker> DaSkreech: it is stable to use? can I replace for example a vcard resource woth akonadi?
<JontheEchidna> yup, hopefully nvidia fixes the problem before the next stable driver release
<Linuturk> and it has a bunch of numbers under it
<atom^x> where did you find that info at?
<JontheEchidna> I ran into the bug myself ;)
<atom^x> THANKS! I was going bald!
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> bug 294076
 * JontheEchidna slaps ubottu
<JontheEchidna> https://launchpad.net/bugs/294076
<SimplySeth> Linuturk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3687
<SimplySeth> Linuturk:  and make sure floppy is enabled in the BIOS
<Linuturk> modprobe floppy
<Linuturk> that fixed it
<Linuturk> thanks :)
<DaSkreech> !search easy_install
<ubottu> Found:
<DaSkreech> liar
<Dr_willis> !search is broken
<ubottu> Found: fawn, selinux, nickspoon-#ubuntu-offtopic, kde docs, themes, ge, colloquialism, disk, scp, ichthux
<SimplySeth> to set the speed and duplex of a NIC ... do I have to do a custom init script is there another way ?
<Dr_willis> :) or not
<Dr_willis> SimplySeth,  i guess ya could set them from rc.local but ive never needed tomanually set those
<Dr_willis> c
<SimplySeth> Dr_willis: whut I was afearin' .. thanks :)
<Dr_willis> fearing? what were you expecting?  why are you even needing to mess with it?
<SimplySeth> Dr_willis: at work .. the switch ports are set to 100 full and I like to setup my NICs accordingly :)
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. they should auto switch to 100 then..
<SimplySeth> Dr_willis: its all good .. I'm not too afraid a hackin' .. I just wished the option could be put in the interfaces file
<sourcemaker> can I already use strigi for desktop search in kde 4.1.3?
<Dr_willis> Not much hacking to it..  a commnd in rc.local
<Dr_willis> i forget if its ifconfig, or ethtool that does it
<Dr_willis>   
<SimplySeth> Dr_willis: ethtool
<Daisuke_Ido> hrm...  ubuntu on ARM7
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: You were saying ? :-)
<Dr_willis> about what?
 * Dr_willis is playing FreeCol in the other screen. :P
<DaSkreech> !search something
<ubottu> Found: life, recon-#ubuntu-offtopic, ontv, nickfork-#ubuntu-offtopic, aol-#ubuntu-offtopic, todo-#ubuntu-motu, dumb, antivirus, sensors, modeabuse-#ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_willis> !search for alien life
<DaSkreech> Man I love to love Freecol
<ubottu> Found: restrictedformats, omgvorian-#ubuntuforums, kde docs, alien, browsers, scp, lgpl, ichthux, free formats, tv
<DaSkreech> I knew the ubuntu forums were strange!
<vorian> what the
<DaSkreech> I download all the new versions of Freecol and never play it :(
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: LOL at lgpl
<Dr_willis> Im seeing some bugs in the ones in the repos.
<vorian> dude
<DaSkreech> Forward the bugs upstream
<vorian> PriceChild: see ubuntu found list
 * DaSkreech hats on Ubuntu Gmes team
<Dr_willis> They will say 'use the latest version'
<Dr_willis>  which is not the one in the repos. :)
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: It's in the Jaunty Repos :)
<DaSkreech> Go Jackalope!
<Dr_willis>  /me think the silly animal names have gone far enough
<Dr_willis>  
<jcd> hi guys, I have a little trouble with Intrepid on one of my systems and I'd like to ask if you have some hint on where I should look for to solve it.
<jcd> So here is the deal. My system used to run hardy kde 3.5 quite well.
<jcd> I even tested KDE4 on it and it was working mostly OK even if there were some application missing in order to swithch to it.
<DaSkreech> *cough* BasKet
<jcd> Now this same system will boot the Intrepid CD OK and get to the KDE desktop
<sjdurfey> ahh, i just started using BasKet!
<jcd> But once there, any time I type on the keyboard or I click on the mouse the display goes dark for a few seconds to then get back to normal until I type again
<DaSkreech> sjdurfey: Great great app
<PriceChild> vorian: wrong window?
<sjdurfey> DaSkreech: yes, it has loads of potential, im glad i finally found something that i could use in lieu of Microsofts OneNote. now i have no real reason to boot into windows
<vorian> PriceChild: yep
<DaSkreech> It's a very good replacement for it
<jcd> So with the display going black any time I try to do something with the system it is quite unusable.
<sjdurfey> yeah, and once tablet support is, well, better than what it is now, it will be even better
<sjdurfey> ive never been able to get my tablet working in any linux distro
<Dr_willis> My old wacom graphfire works...
<jcd> Did you already hear of such symptoms?
<Dr_willis> but i have no need for it much :)
<sjdurfey> yeah, ive heard wacom tablets work well, and unfortunantely i dont have a wacom tablet in my tablet pc
<sjdurfey> BasKet is one open source project i would love to contribute to. i had spent a good 2 weeks thinking about creating my own OneNote replacement for linux, and then i stumbled upon that one
<DaSkreech> #basket-devel
<sjdurfey> thanks
<wazon> hi
<DaSkreech> add it to your auto join lists Mostly Europe devs so wake up early  if you are states side :)
<sjdurfey> haha, will do! im usually up pretty late, so maybe that will work for me
<sjdurfey> im trying to figure out how to change the icon of a program in the start menu, and i cant seem to figure out how
<DaSkreech> read the freedesktop spec?
<sjdurfey> ive never done that
<sjdurfey> im pretty new to linux, there is sooooooo much information to read up on
<DaSkreech> It'll mention some cache in there somewhre all desktops should use which should pull from some FHS location. Zap that and desktop wide changeage!
<bdgraue> u can use the menu editor
<Mingo> is there any channel to ask for Bind configuration info???
<DaSkreech> Welcome to Linux and KDE!
<sjdurfey> thanks!
<DaSkreech> Mingo: man bind ?
<sjdurfey> bdgraue: where do i get to that?
<Mingo> i need something more specific
<bdgraue> sjdurfey: right klick in the menubutton work for me
<Mingo> cause i need to do RDNS
<sjdurfey> wait, i added the app that way, but there wasnt an option, or atleast i didnt see one, that allowed me to change the icon
<Mingo> and im having some problems
<sjdurfey> ah, nm, i figured it out
<sjdurfey> i didnt realize you had to click on the old icon itself to be able to change the icon
<DaSkreech> Mingo: http://www.zorge.net/?p=20
<DaSkreech> http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-27399.html
<DaSkreech> sjdurfey: Oh.. yeah ..Umm Surprise!!!
<Machiavelli> Kubuntu isn't finding any wireless networks, any help would be appreciated.
<sjdurfey> haha, yeah
<DaSkreech> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mingo> thnx DaSkreech i guess the secon link its what i need
<jcd> Hi guys, let's try again. I have a little trouble with Intrepid on one of my systems and I'd like to ask if you have some hint on where I should look for to solve it. So here is the deal. My system used to run hardy kde 3.5 quite well. I even tested KDE4 on it and it was working mostly OK even if there were some application missing in order to switch to it. Now this same system will boot the Intrepid CD OK and get to the KDE desktop.
<jcd> But once there, any time I type on the keyboard or I click on the mouse the display goes dark for a few seconds to then get back to normal until I type again. So with the display going black any time I try to do something with the system it is quite unusable. Did you already hear of such symptoms?
<Machiavelli> i think my wifi card is recognized, but its still not picking up any networks
<DaSkreech> jcd: Do things work?
<jorginno> hola
<jorginno> necesito una ayuda, por favor
<szrhawaii> does anyone know of a chat room on changing icons for kde
<jorginno> i have a problem with my kubuntu and audio
<szrhawaii> or can anyone tell me where the icon set for the battery icon in your system is located in the root file so i can change it
<szrhawaii> icon help
<szrhawaii> need locations in root folder
<szrhawaii> to change my battery icon
<szrhawaii> anyone know where it is
<szrhawaii> help help help
<Dr_willis> Yea - the battery icon is so Critical....
<szrhawaii> no its not
<szrhawaii> its just a icon
<szrhawaii> im not changing nothing but that
<jcd> DaSkreech: The system is "working" but due to the display going black for few sec any time I try to interact with it, it is not easy to use. But no crash ar anything like that as far as I can tell
<szrhawaii> i would like one that looks better though
<szrhawaii> which i have but i cant find the file anymore
<szrhawaii> ive changed it before
<DaSkreech> jcd: Turn off Desktop effects
<szrhawaii> if i remember correctly its in the same spot the wireless icon is in
<szrhawaii> anyone know where that is
<jcd> DaSkreech: I don't think I have any Desktop effect turned on
<DaSkreech> jcd: It's on by default. Press alt+f3 -> properties
<jcd> DaSkreech: Done, still same behavior. Note that my graphic is low end 2D graphic from SIS.
<DaSkreech> Ugh sis
<jcd> DaSkreech: Well this is my motherboard built in graphic
<jcd> DaSkreech: well I am not user I tuened off anything yet. What is the way to turn evrything off through tthe menu
<jcd> DaSkreech: on the configuration pannel, all desktop effect are off
<jcd> and they are off by default (because of my low end graphic maybe)
<jcd> this low end graphic was working OK on KDE 3.5 and it runs OK on Intrepid if I switch to XFCE for example.
<nemco> #kubuntu-es
<jcd> DaSkreech: actually it seems I can't activate desktop effect on my system. Is KDE4 unable to work on relatively low end graphic boards
<Dr_willis> basically yes...
<jcd> basicallt, it can or it can not ...
<Dr_willis> KDE has much higher video demands
<Dr_willis> 4>3
<jcd> yes I understand this but I was expecting it would still work if effects were disabled.
<jcd> I don't want to add a graphic board when I don't really plan to use any 3D graphic effects. I am using my system for anything but 3D
<trappist> anybody else seen this?  I went with compiz instead of the kde4 effects.  if I have kontact on one side of the cube and firefox on another, and click a link in, say, akregator, it works but firefox jumps to the same desktop as kontact.  it didn't do this in hardy.
<jcd> For exemple, how is KDE going to address all the relatively low end netbook out there? Their graphic might not be that great (well maybe they are better thant my SIS anyway)
<sxeba> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DaSkreech> jcd: Probably an Xorg issue with graphics
<DaSkreech> jcd: You can take it up in #plasma for a more direct answer
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<jcd> DaSkreech: The system is still running OK on XFCE so Xorg seems OK even if its interaction with KDE4 is not
<jcd> But I'll try #plasma
<DaSkreech> jcd: I know but KDE4 does things no one else does
<Dr_willis> plus kde4 isent super optmized yet
<DaSkreech> There were a lot of patches to xorg based on things that KDE4 did
<DaSkreech> Some drivers still have not caught up
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: And that
<DaSkreech> jcd: If for nothing else so the devs know about your issues and to help write a good bug report #plasma may be helpful
<ActionParsnip> does anyone have the issue where the system slowly grinds to a stop but if you leave it alone for a little while it is ok?
<ActionParsnip> its really random. Im running kde 4.1 with fluxbox 1.0
<ActionParsnip> it happened when i was running compiz but fluxbox is exactly the same
<ActionParsnip> or is this a kde 4.1 feature?
<dragoon> hey i try to install winrar but im lost
<Dr_willis> wine winrarinstaller.exe
<Dr_willis> or wahtever its called.
<Dr_willis> Ive used winrar with wine.. its worked decently well
<DaSkreech> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<dragoon> ok
<Dr_willis> or use the native rar commands..but i have had better luck with winrar.
<sFEARs> is there a way have compiz enable the negative plug in on all windows?
 * DaSkreech shrugs
<Dr_willis> sFEARs,  the ADHD plugin does that sort of.. it dims the other windows..   Negative plug can do the whold screen also.. check the hotkeys for it
<DaSkreech> Look at the ccsm help
 * Dr_willis dosnet know WHY one would want to do that...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> it makes your videos look funny
<sFEARs> that's not exactally what i'm looking for.. the screen negative includes the desktop.. i just want the windows
 * ActionParsnip is confused by anyone installing winrar
<ActionParsnip> dragoon: once you have suitable rar stuffs, ark can then open them
<sFEARs> Dr_willis, with opacity set to "class=any" at 85% when you negate the window it turns crystal clear
<dragoon> ActionParsnip:  i do this i extract it but no ./configure
<Dr_willis> So? :)
<ActionParsnip> dragoon: extract what?
<sFEARs> so i want it to negate all the windows at once
<dragoon> ActionParsnip:  winrar
 * Dr_willis scoffs at eye candy! :) except for the compiz zoom feature...  wife likes that one.
<sFEARs> scoff away then
<Dr_willis> I run the winrar executable/isntaller i download from the rarsoft web site
<sFEARs> Dr_willis, if you wanted to zoom every window how would you do it?
<ActionParsnip> dragoon: you dont need it
<Dr_willis> sFEARs,  the zoom feature does basicially zoom in on eery wndow..
<dragoon> ActionParsnip:  umm what i need to do after ark open it ?
<Dr_willis> wife uses it so she dont need to go get her glasses. :)
<ActionParsnip> dragoon: sudo apt-get install rar
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Compiz is working with my 2 monitors.. nifty
<dragoon> so easyli
<dragoon> ActionParsnip: easily
<ActionParsnip> dragoon: then use: unrar e rarfile.rar
<Dr_willis> I have seen some rar archives that  unrar does not like.. had to use winrar.exe on them
<dragoon> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> dragoon: you dont need winrar in linux, rar is standard
<dragoon> ok but i got a image in .00 .01 .02
<dragoon> rar.01 rar.02
<dragoon> i can open it with rar ?
<Dr_willis> extraxt the first one...
<Dr_willis> it will auto-read the rest as needed
<dragoon> ok
<dragoon> whit rar ?
<Dr_willis> Logical eh?
<DaSkreech> jcd: What drivers do you have installed?
<Dr_willis> unrar e whatever.r00
<ActionParsnip> dragoon: just point it to the first one, the rest is handled automatically
<dragoon> ok and what i can burn a imin linux ?age
<dragoon> oups
<dragoon> image *
<ActionParsnip> dragoon: whats the image file name?
<dragoon> .iso
<ActionParsnip> !burning | dragoon
<ubottu> dragoon: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ActionParsnip> k3b rocks the kasbah
<dragoon> ok thanks
<emma> when I try to install the fglrx i get a screen on my monitory that the resolution frequency is too high, and the only way I can save it is doing a restore of X.
<emma> could anyone tell me how to fix it, i happen to know what my frequencies should be for this monitor
<jcd> DaSkreech: It behave like that when running from the CD. So whatever is on the CD is not working correctly on my system.
<jcd> DaSkreech: BTW, I tried to install to disk and force VESA driver and the like with the same kind of behavior
<ActionParsnip> !ati | emma
<ubottu> emma: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> emma: to restore the xorg.conf to failsafe boot to grub menu and choose failsafe, you can then restore the file to failsafe
<emma> ActionParsnip: I don't want to restore X I want to be able to use fglrx :)
<ActionParsnip> emma: try making the frequencies slightly less than what you know they are
<ActionParsnip> emma: or start low and crank up
<emma> I don't know where to set the frequences.
<emma> When I install the fglrx driver it must be setting them some place but I don't know where or how to alter it.
<ActionParsnip> emma: http://nozell.com/examples/xorg.conf-fglrx.20060621
<emma> xorg.conf has been gutted and made useless in the new ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> emma: specifies refresh rates there
<ActionParsnip> emma: its still used for some gfx drivers
<Dr_willis> I use my normal old fashned xorg.conf :)
<blek> again sorry but it's again necessery you give me ubuntu french please
<emma> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<blek> thank's
<ptl> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ptl> !br
<ptl> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ptl> cool
<ptl> !klingon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klingon
<ptl> !kl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kl
<ptl> no ubuntu in klingon? :(
<ActionParsnip> nt today
<ActionParsnip> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<jcd> well it must not be part of humanity
<dwidmann> ptl: at least google hasn't let you down ;)
<emma> ActionParsnip: I don't really understand what I'm supposed to do with that.
<emma> When I install fglrx with the hardware drivers thing, i don't see any changes like that in xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> emma: you need to add some refresh rates to your xorg.conf
<emma> yeah how do i do that?
<emma> ActionParsnip: but are you sure that ubuntu intrepid even cares about xorg.conf anymore?
<emma> ubuntu does not care about xorg.conf anymore when I tried to make my mouse work.
<ActionParsnip> emma: for vga drivers it is still used
<emma> Ubuntu decided that people should not be able to use xorg.conf any more to make stuff work.
<ActionParsnip> emma: i have to set t or my nvidia card
<ActionParsnip> emma: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-desktop-x-windows/40987-xorg-how-set-refresh-rate-100hz.html
<ActionParsnip> emma: thats why the screen section is still standing
<ptl> !google ubuntu klingon
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu> HELP! I just removed my LAMP using tasksel and now my system has nothing in it, no diplay manager etc, Im on a live cd now, is it possible to undo this?
<emma> ActionParsnip: okay that sounds promising.
<emma> i wish that ubuntu made it mroe clear which parts of xorg.conf are still working and how to make stuff that used to work work.
<emma> I am not sure why ubuntu broke xorg.conf. It confuses me.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: sudo apt-get --reinstall install kubuntu-desktop
<ptl> ubuntu: do you have apt on your system? as root, connect to the internet, mount your drive in /some/partition, then chroot /some/partition, and aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu:boot to root cosole via grub menu for your krenls recovery mode
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip: cheers, when I try this though it gives me Aptitude error 100 or something similar
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: if you can get the exact error I can diagnose
<ubuntu> oh and my wireless connection fails to boot so when it goes to try update the packages etc it can't :(
<ubuntu> are you familiar with aptitude and 100?
<ubuntu> Im pretty sure thats all it gave me
<emma> ActionParsnip: do you think I can put in the horz and vert stuff without any of that other information?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: i'd chroot as ptl says then, or add your install cd as a repo and use that
<ubuntu> I selected the kubuntu desktop in tasksel but the not able to download files thing got in the way
<ActionParsnip> emma: its worth a try, backup the old xorg.conf first so you can roll back
<ubuntu> is there a way to restore it from within this live session I am running at the moment
<emma> ActionParsnip: on that linuxforum the section is called 'monitor' and in the xorg.conf on kubuntu it says 'screen'.
<ubuntu> aha
<ubuntu> how do I add the disc as a repo from command?
<emma> ActionParsnip: there's nothing in there to save. It's like ubuntu literally destroyed xorg.conf there's nothing in it.
<ActionParsnip> emma: no, there is a monitor and a video device which get combined to make a screen
<emma> okay so you just put stuff in screen.
<ptl> ubuntu: apt-cdrom add
<ubuntu> beautiful
<ubuntu> will see you soon prolly lol
<ActionParsnip> emma: i upgraded from hardy and a lot of my xorg got commented out, http://pastebin.com/f1f21f92d
<ActionParsnip> emma: see how the screen and video card bits are stil standing
<ActionParsnip> emma: see lines 77 to 80
<ptl> C:\WINDOWS> APT-GET.EXE /force full-upgrade
<emma> ActionParsnip: I'll show you what my xorg.conf looks like right now, after I made the changes I just made....
<emma> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<emma> ActionParsnip: this is the whole thing -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/71548/
<emma> you see there's nothing there anymore.
<emma> Ubuntu completely gutted xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> emma: looks ok to me
<ActionParsnip> emma: just reduce the refresh rates some
<ActionParsnip> emma: try: HorizSync       31.5 - 93.8     VertRefresh     56.0 - 88.0
<courtjesterg> not don't unistall x server nor hardware nor graphic driver adn try a reinstall you will be screwed
<courtjesterg> note
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: i'd still be able to do most of my dailies ;)
<courtjesterg> hopefully this is the last time i unistall this os
<courtjesterg> installl
<courtjesterg> i couldn't see anything on the os lol
<courtjesterg> even tryed repairing and such no go even recovery
<JediatNight> can anyone suggest a good dvd player for Ubuntu?
<ptl> I use kaffeine
<LeeJunFan> JediatNight: personally I like VLC.
<ptl> what do you mean by good? It's not like that's an incredibly complex kind of program
<nyp4life> i second vlc
<ActionParsnip> JediatNight: mplayer all the way
<ptl> ubuntu's mplayer does not have dvdnav compiled in, does it?
<JediatNight> I have VLC but it isn't able to play DVDs ..
<DaSkreech> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ptl> then you need medibuntu's repositories
<ptl> and install libdvdcss2
<JediatNight> i guess this mightbe due to licensing issues
<courtjesterg> how many people use gimp?
<ptl> lots.
<JediatNight> i was using Gimp :-|
<courtjesterg> just wonder if there is somethng better besides gimp i know cs suites are good
<nyp4life> i cant get my ipod to connect to kubuntu.. it charges but doesn't show up in my "recently connected devices"
<JediatNight> is there any ipod connection program for linux?
<ActionParsnip> !ipod
<ptl> courtjesterg: krita is good, but it is a lot simpler
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ptl> !krita
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krita
<JediatNight> i 'd like to hook up my ipod to my linux box
<ActionParsnip> !info krita
<ubottu> krita (source: koffice): a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-6ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 2967 kB, installed size 9256 kB
<emma> ActionParsnip: When I rebooted it gave errors saying that HorizSync and VertRefresh are not legal commands and then I got the same screen from my monitor saying that the refresh freuency is too high.
<courtjesterg> anybody ever used the inkscape vector graphics editor sounds promiseing
<emma> I had to go to a different tty and do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ubuntu> How do I add my cdrom as a source from command line?
<ptl> inkscape is awesome
<ptl> but it's different from gimp
<ptl> because it deals primarily with vectors, not bitmaps.
<nyp4life> ok the ipod how to shows how to add music/videos but says nothing about connection issues
<ptl> but there's also xara studio if you like vector drawing applications
<courtjesterg> old halflife adn halflife 2 map maker here
<ubuntu> is tasksel supposed to destroy your kubuntu when you remove the LAMP server?
<emma> Apparently there is no way for people to use fglrx on Kubuntu intrepid.
<ActionParsnip> emma: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-882210.html
<nyp4life> and i know that my ipod touch wont transfer music with anything but itunes but im trying to hook it up with my xp virtual machine through vbox
<nyp4life> but it wont even show up in kubuntu
<ptl> !info xara-lx
<ubottu> Package xara-lx does not exist in intrepid
<ptl> !info xaralx
<ubottu> xaralx (source: xaralx): Heavyweight vector graphics, illustration and DTP Program. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7r1785-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 4462 kB, installed size 11372 kB
<nyp4life> i tried connecting my phone and that also doesn't connect to kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> nyp4life: is it set to disk mode?
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip: what was that add cd-rom to adept command again?
<nyp4life> do i have to enable usb support for kubuntu?
<nejode> emma: what card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: sudo nano or gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ptl> ubuntu: apt-cdrom add
<ActionParsnip> or that :D
<ubuntu> cheers guys
<emma> nejode: I have VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series]
<nyp4life> ActionParsnip: ok i just made my phone to disk mode and it connects.. now what can i do for my ipod
<ActionParsnip> nyp4life: is it not the same (i  dont use ipod)
<courtjesterg> sounds sweet xara atreme
<courtjesterg> xara xtreme
<nyp4life> hmm.. i remember i could use the ipod before when i was using 8.04 and don't remember doing anything special to enable..
<ptl> courtjesterg: however I prefer inkscape. I think it's easier
<courtjesterg> ok i dl both
<nyp4life> in 8.04 it used to connect as a camera.... now in 8.10 it shows up when i use lsusb command as Apple, Inc.
<ptl> courtjesterg: if you need professional-qualityf bitmap-editting though, I'd recommend learn a bit more about gimp. It's way more powerful than krita, and although it has a weird way of doing things - takes some time to get used to - it pays the effort.
<nyp4life> do i have to manually mount it?
<courtjesterg> i used to go to art college in tn learned alot about a mac, photoshop and illustrator and cuh programs
<courtjesterg> back in ny now
<courtjesterg> even lived in sc
<ptl> courtjesterg: like those kung fu monks says in movies, you'll have to unlearn what you have learnt
<courtjesterg> recently i purchased courtjesterg.com it is parked at this time
<emma> Maybe I just have to buy a different video card in order to properly use Linux?
<JediatNight> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ptl> emma: no
<courtjesterg> peace niggers
<emma> ptl: yeah I think so because you can't use fglrx with kubuntu.
<nejode> emma: you tried using the "ati" driver?... it has 3D accel
<emma> isn't the ati driver fglrx or do you mean the default open one?
<tacosarecool> I'm just wondering why in 8.10 stickam isn
<tacosarecool> 't acting like it should
<ptl> emma: you're having some difficulties, I see, and I am sorry for being unable to help more, but I know lots of people which use fglrx successfully with Ubuntu
<tacosarecool> I use successfully just not in the proper way lol
<ptl> successfully --> with acceleration and everything else
<emma> ptl: Yeah I know. It mysterious to me why things would be so fickle. What makes it work for one person but not for another?
<tacosarecool> I mean games work with the drivers
<tacosarecool> So yeah
<nyp4life> emma: i couldn't set up fglrx either.. i tried the 'ati' driver but it wasn't that great.. im using 'radeonhd' driver now it looks a lot better but i still cant get Desktop Effects to work
<nejode> emma: it depends on the type of card, anything below radeon 9500 or X600 are not supported by the fglrx driver in intrepid
<nyp4life> try downloading and using 'radeonhd' if 'ati' doesn't work right
<emma> nejode: I have this card...
<tacosarecool> Mines working fine and I'm on x300
<emma> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series]
<emma> nejode: ^
<tacosarecool> Maybe not in the hardware testing but it's working fine
<nejode> emma: let me check the release notes
<emma> Is that one not supported by the fglrx driver in intrepid?
<emma> nyp4life: yeah it's odd right?
<emma> I don't mind having to buy another video card, maybe my hardware is just too old for a more modern OS like kubuntu.
<nyp4life> its annyoying.. not odd.. lol i was trying for weeks.. now i just gave up
<ActionParsnip> emma: old hardware works great in ubuntu
<emma> hm, not my video card.
<tacosarecool> Get the drivers from hardware drivers
<tacosarecool> In the kmenu
<emma> I did.
<emma> I install the fglrx and then it says you must restart the system, so I do that, and then my monitor says, 'your frequency is too high'. And does not let me do anything else.
<nyp4life> mine just says 'no signal' after installing
<ActionParsnip> emma: you could always use envyng-qt as a last ditch
<nyp4life> i tried with Hardware Drivers, tried from ATI site.. tried manually configuring xorg.conf.. tried compiling the driver with the hundreds of manuals online.. couldnt get it to work.. tried envy too
<emma> nyp4life: that's pretty frustrating.
<nyp4life> emma: lol yes it is
<emma> ubuntu really does not work well with ATi I think.
<naught101> is touchpad scrolling working in firefox for anyone in kubuntu ibex?
<nejode> emma: try the ati or the radeonhd driver, at least you'll have decent resolution and time to investigate further
<nyp4life> but try them all if you haven't already.. one of them might work for u.. it does for others so..
<naught101> oh, never mind
<ptl> that's why you should fight against proprieraty drivers
<emma> nejode: I thikn it must be using the ati one by default right? I mean, I am using kubuntu right now. Some kind of driver is giving me some video.
<nyp4life> emma: also search google with your screen's model name and xorg.conf.. (ex. search for: acer al2216w xorg.conf)
<ptl> when I had an ATI, I had one that was supported (with 3D!) by the open-source driver. It was fast, reliable and needed no configuration or struggle, it was just autodetected and setup.
<emma> there must be some kind of open ati driver that is put on by default.
<emma> okay
<nyp4life> hopefully some recommended settings will come up and try to use this
<nyp4life> those*
<nejode> emma: co to system settings>display>hardware and see what driver you're using right now
<nejode> *go
<emma> nejode: there is no option for hardware in display
#kubuntu 2008-11-14
<nyp4life> emma: sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nyp4life> and check in the section "Device"
<nyp4life> should say Driver "ati" if you haven't done anything to it
<emma> nyp4life: this is the TOTALITY of my xorg.conf --- http://club-ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7e26f47b
<emma> I think that ubuntu decided to do something to make xorg.conf deprecated
<szrhawaii> can anyone help me on making a .os file
<szrhawaii> how do i go about making one
<nyp4life> emma: ok im not sure but i think the default is 'ati' if nothing is there..
<emma> Okay yeah it's confusing.
<nyp4life> go download radeonhd from adept if you haven't already
<emma> I never really understood the old xorg.conf but I was able to follow examples online to make it do stuff I needed. Now they changed it so that xorg.conf doesn't do anything.
<emma> I think they must have made it easier some how.
<ActionParsnip> emma: sudo apt-get install envyng-qt; kdesudo envyng-qt
<emma> what does that do?
<ActionParsnip> !info envyng
<ubottu> Package envyng does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !info envyng-qt
<ubottu> envyng-qt (source: envyng-qt): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1 (intrepid), package size 103 kB, installed size 472 kB
<ActionParsnip> !envy | emma
<ubottu> emma: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<szrhawaii> does anyone know where i can find information on making .so files
<nejode> emma: try this first, it won't hurt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/284408/comments/15
<nejode> emma: then try to install with envy
<emma> to me it seems like i must have ati
<emma> i'm using x right now with guis
<emma> since I'm definitely not using fglrx, seems like I must be using ati, no?
<emma> I think I just need to buy a new videocard, do you guys know what video card will surely work very nicely with Kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> emma: try lshw
<ActionParsnip> emma: see what driver you are on
<emma> okay
<JediatNight> why can't i play DVD's on my ubuntu installation ?  I have installed the restricted format codecs and no dvd player ( VLC , mplayer ) is able to play DVDs . .can anyone suggest what's wrong?
<_2> i just broke over 13 thousand commands by moving a data dir.
<_2> anyone ever beet that ?
<emma> this is what it says in lshw - configuration: driver=fglrx_pci latency=64 mingnt=8 module=fglrx
<nejode> JediatNight: have you tried installing libdvdcss?
<_2> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ekontsevoy> I am trying to switch from Ubuntu to Kubuntu but there are two issues I can't solve.
<ekontsevoy> First, is font rendering. On Ubuntu I used ot set antialiasing (on) and hinting (slight) - that gave me very beefy, contrasty but slightly blurry funts (simiar to OSX) but on KDE4/Kubuntu it doesn't matter what I do: fonts look pretty much the same (I don't see a difference)
<ekontsevoy> I ran dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config to make sure that I have the native hinting enabled and subpixel rendering was set to "Always". (just like I always did in Gnome). But the level of hinting does not seem to change anything in KDE.
<ekontsevoy> Second, the wireless. First, Kubuntu does not try to reconnect after I reboot, I have to manually pick my wi-fi. Second, with Intel 5300 agn it sometimes just freezes when connecting (even mouse isn't moving).
<kalajsi> hi
<supertones> ekontsevoy: system settings has a fonts section in appearance you can force antialiasing
<ekontsevoy> supertones: yes, that is where I've been doing all this.
<ekontsevoy> Slight/Medium/Full hinting - they all look the same (looks like it's always 'full'). And subpixel rendering is always 'off' regardless of my setting.
<supertones> thats all i got :/
<supertones> you are restarting your apps right?
<_2> ekontsevoy this might sound condesending,  but; you did "apply" the changes didn't you?
<ekontsevoy> _2: yes I did. When I disable hinting alltogether, then I notice the change (on new apps).
<JediatNight> i could fix the dvd issue
<_2> ekontsevoy i only asked because some comming from gah-know-meh to kde don't notice that where gnome applies everything as soon as you touch it, kde waits until you tell it to apply things.
<dwidmann> !dvdcss | JediatNight`
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdcss
<dwidmann> !css | JediatNight
<ubottu> JediatNight: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dwidmann> maybe
<dwidmann> !dvd | JediatNight
<dwidmann> guess that's just an alias for the same thing, oh well
<ekontsevoy> _2: yes, I noticed that difference.
<_2> dwidmann yeah lots of aliases to that one infonode
<dwidmann> JediatNight: any rate, long story short, you need to install libdvdcss2
<bashbin> hi
<dwidmann> hi
<bashbin> a question please....
<bashbin> youtube-dl does not work any more
<bashbin> I guess its because they changed something on youtube's website
<bashbin> a) could someone verfiy if it really dows not work any more?
<bashbin> b) what else can I do to grad a youtube video?
<dwidmann> bashbin: hrm, last time I checked it still worked
<bashbin> dwidmann, youtube-dl URL
<bashbin> or  youtube-dl -t URL
<bashbin> like that?
<dwidmann> bashbin: youtube-dl URL
<dwidmann> bashbin: or alternatively, just the last part of the url
<bashbin> yep, does not work
<dwidmann> bashbin: hrm, maybe you have a broken copy of the script, have this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/16022
<bashbin> dwidmann, this is a python-script, right?
<bashbin> so I save it as youtube.py ?
<dwidmann> bashbin: right
<bashbin> and then I install python ?
<dwidmann> bashbin: don't forget to chmod +x it
<bashbin> of course
<bashbin> dwidmann, 1 moment pls
<ubuntu> I have a white desktop when I boot into my install, how do I fix this??
<_2> !ati > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<ubuntu> aha, Im nvidia
<bashbin> dwidmann, http://pastebin.com/d858a8ad
<ubuntu> I also can't get my wifi going till I can see on the desktop, is there a method to enable a wifi connection from command line?
<bashbin> dwidmann, the XXX in the URL are just because I did not want to paste the real URL
<deamoon> hi guys
<deamoon> could u tell mehow could i upgrade mine kde to new one?
<deamoon> im new on linux
<dwidmann> bashbin: I've noticed youtube-dl doesn't work on quite all youtube things ... seems to work on most though
<dwidmann> deamoon: are you using kubuntu 8.10 or 8.04?
<bashbin> do what else can I do to get the video down?
<dwidmann> bashbin: I've no idea
<_2> deamoon what version are you running ?     show us the output of   lsb_release -r ;kwin --version
<bashbin> deamoon, I would not upgrade
<bashbin> stick to 3.x
<dwidmann> bashbin: maybe you'll find it in your browser cache
<deamoon> y not?
<bashbin> deamoon, if I say, KDE4 sucks,  we will have war inside here
<bashbin> but just stick to KDE 3 as long as its supported
<_2> joe is better than kate
<dwidmann> bashbin: if you say KDE4 is incomplete, nobody will argue though.
<bashbin> maybe KDE 4 will fullfill all the needed requirements until then
<bashbin> +1 dwidmann
<deamoon> i c
<bashbin> _2, I like anna more than lee
<dwidmann> it's complete enough for daily use by a lot of people, but not everybody ...
<deamoon> Release:        8.04
<deamoon> Qt: 3.3.8b
<deamoon> KDE: 3.5.10
<deamoon> KWin: 3.0
<bashbin> dwidmann, there are many things missing
<deamoon> thats mine stats
<bashbin> deamoon, so stick to it
<_2> deamoon ok you can either install kde4 along side kde3 in your hardy release  or you can upgrade to intrepid which comes with kde4
<bashbin> thats good
<bashbin> _2, they also told me they would not affect each other
<bashbin> they DID
<dwidmann> deamoon: if you want to try kde4 before doing an upgrade, you can add the ppa repo and install kde4 side by side with your kde3
<bashbin> KDE4 programs changed a lot of settings from kde3 and changed its behaviour
<deamoon> and how can i do it
<_2> !upgrade | deamoon if you are interested, but i tend to agree that one need not break things just because he can.
<ubottu> deamoon if you are interested, but i tend to agree that one need not break things just because he can.: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<_2> !kde4 | deamoon for parallel installations
<ubottu> deamoon for parallel installations: KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<deamoon> omg its so many info that i need to do it morow day its to late here
<dwidmann> bashbin: KDE3 was *very* mature, and the going thing for years ... expecting what is at least in part a rewrite to be done quickly is expecting a bit much ... KDE 4.2 will be another step towards feature parity ... I can't wait til January
<_2> and that infonode used to have help on hardy too, but thet seem to have dropped it.
<deamoon> ok ty for replays guys
<deamoon> be back morrow
<bashbin> dwidmann, well,  I do not use a lot of things
<deamoon> bb for now
<bashbin> I like "kicker"
<bashbin> and the ALT+F2 dialogue window
<bashbin> there is no K Menu
<bashbin> no icons
<bashbin> I mount my devices manually
<_2> dwidmann hehhe kde3 was mature, and kde4 is childish ?   :)))
<bashbin> so I would come along with icewm
<dwidmann> _2: childish how?
<_2> as opposed to mature
<bashbin> its just flippy and glubby and .... looks like vista
<_2> but i'll not "punish" you farther
<bashbin> _2,  maybe the opposite could just be "new"
<bashbin> so we should really give it time
<bashbin> guys I need to work
<bashbin> sorry but time is passing
<bashbin> see you soon, love you all
<bashbin> bye bye
<_2> bashbin so it is with all children
<bashbin> ;)
<dwidmann> bashbin: it still retains most of the old themes, switching that isn't hard.
<beta-guy> how do I put KDE back to it's default settings?
<JontheEchidna> beta-guy: rm -rf ~/.kde
<JontheEchidna> which will raze your kde settings directory
<JontheEchidna> next time you log in it will generate a pristine default config
<beta-guy> thank you
<_2> beta-guy
<ptl> unnecessary information: I am studying naked for HP-UX certification, the exam will be 9 hours from now.
<_2> that works   but you can lose other data with it.
<ubuntu> is there a simple command line way to stop my desktop loading all white?
<twylight> how do I make konqueror my main filemanagerthing, and get rid of dolphin?
<_2> !d3lphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<ubuntu> I really don't want to have to reformat my partition to fix it
<_2> !ati > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<ubuntu> _2: I have to install the nvidia prioritary driver but I can't get my wifi working without a working desktop, so I'm stuck?
<_2> !wifi > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<_2> iwconfig
<ubuntu> also I can't navigate the desktop at all so I can't get to the wizards those example pages were using
<_2> ubuntu so read the older docs for the same issues  and use the cli methood
<ubuntu> aha, will try, sorry am very noob at linux as you may guess
<ptl> I admire your perseverance.
<ptl> But I don't understand why you're having so many issues. 8.10 is bugged indeed, but I thought it was not as much.
<_2> ptl it's one issue really.   nvidia
<ptl> nvidia for this ubuntu user and ATI for emma.
 * mister-tea says hi to _2
<ptl> bad, bad proprietary drivers.
<ptl> :[
<ptl> happily I use a intel video chip.
<ptl> open-source driver
<ptl> everything works stable in KDE, although I can't get Penumbra Linux to start the first mission.
<ptl> *Penumbra for Linux
<emma> I'm going to go buy an nvidia tomorrow night. I've been told that my computer takes a pci type video device, and that nvidia 9000 series will work nicely on Kubuntu?
<_2> i.e. propriatery      that's the bottom line.       when a distro like ubuntu tries to emulate M$ windoze by "making it idiot proff"  all you get is a higher calabor of idiots.
<ubuntu> is installing a new nvidia driver as simple as somthing like apt-get install nvidia?
<_2> no
<ubuntu> damn, why does kubuntu do this to me, we used to be freinds
<ptl> it's not ubuntu
<ptl> it's the proprietary driver providers.
<bjaimes> hi comunity
<ptl> damned are they.
<dig> emma: not sure, but I guess any "new" hardware needs some time to settle.
<legodude__> the open source nvidia drivers are coming along...
<bjaimes> i not speak english
<legodude__> hi bjaimes
<ptl> legodude__: open source nvidia drivers with 3D acceleration?
<legodude__> what do you speak?
<legodude__> ptl: not officially
<emma> bjaimes: que lengua hablas?
<_2> <ubuntu> is installing a new nvidia driver as simple as somthing like apt-get install nvidia?  <_2> no ...  generally more like   apt-get install kernel-headers linux-source build-essential # download the nvidia package from their site and run some   bash nvidia-blah.bin   and five commands later you are rebooting to a blank screen, then comming in here from windows and asking how to fix it....    ;/
<ubuntu> ok, I think I am defeated, I will reformat and reinstall to see my desktop :(
<legodude__> .ve
<emma> bjaimes: hablas espanol?
<legodude__> touch one
<legodude__> tough
<ptl> ubuntu: :(
<bjaimes> si emma
<legodude__> ubuntu: what is your problem?
<emma> bjaimes: cool. ningun problema, hay canales para ti
<ubuntu> _2: LOL
<emma> !es | bjaimes
<ubottu> bjaimes: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bjaimes> soy new en linux
<ptl> .ve? Venezuela? Cool
<ptl> pretty girls in Venezuela
<bjaimes> y tengo un brollon
<ptl> I've been there once for a month
<_2> ubuntu   i wish that were just a joke...
<ubuntu> I will be back and in my installed linux with glorious emaeralded borders and desktops for Africa, you'll see!
<ptl> ubuntu: don't forget to upgrade immediately after installing
<bjaimes> mi problem es que esta añana apague la pc con ubuntu
<bjaimes> y cuando la inicio ahora en la noche inicia en kubuntu
<ubuntu> yeah, I have spent the last week building it up and I was at a very nice place with it.
<_2> ptl  lol
<_2> Q "what do linux users do?"
<ubuntu> Then I removed my LAMP server in tasksel and everything just died and was seemingly gone
<ptl> !es | bjaimes
<ubottu> bjaimes: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<_2> A "they install software."
<ubuntu> A reformat
<bjaimes> pero no llega a la pantalla de inicio donde se coloca el usuario
<bjaimes> bay
<Gorgoroth> hello
<Gorgoroth> what is kubuntu 8.10 minimum disk space required ?
<_2> ubuntu heh   "i reload twice a weak, whether i need to or not."  - intelikey     :)))
<Gorgoroth> like 8 GB?
<_2> Gorgoroth desktop install 3g
<_2> Gorgoroth server install 1g
<ubuntu> _2: I do alot too, I like trying to see how quick I can re-setup all the little tweaks and install all the apps again etc
<Gorgoroth> thanks
<_2> ubuntu when you get good at installing, you stop installing.    ;/    i installed this system in 2005
<ubuntu> see this is what I am missing, the bit where when it all falls apart you can rebuild from command line without having to reinstall the whole shebang again
<intelikey> btw that quote is accurate,  and old.
<JuJuBee> I just upgraded my home computer to  Intrepid.  I have an nvidia (not sure think 8800).  I am getting a flickr every 2-3 seconds and it is driving me nuts.
<intelikey> JuJuBee known issue,  check the wiki on that.
<JuJuBee> K
<intelikey> should be all kinds of posts about it.
<JuJuBee> What is the best search term to use?  Tried nvidia intrepid flicker no results
<twylight> if i send odd messages
<intelikey> randr
<twylight> i'm fixing my keyboard
<lavacano201014> JuJuBee: On the Wiki, try just searching nVidia flicker
<intelikey> twylight fi
<lavacano201014> twylight: Gotcha
<twylight> m  qqqqqqqqqqqqq
<twylight> rrrrrrrrrbbbbbbbbaeoitaattt
<ptl> ?
<ptl> lol
<ptl> fixing your keyboard
<twylight> more like cleaning
<tacosarecool1> hello
<tacosarecool> hello
<happycycling> If you want to suspend and you need the swap partition to match your ram size, do you need to account for space used my the file system itself?  I setup the partition as 6144MB for 6GB of ram
<twylight> this is retarded
<intelikey> happycycling your kernel has to support that much ram and swap   there may be constraints that prevent using suspend to disk with that much ram...  idk.
<tacosarecool> I wish I could use desktop effects but it lags
<tacosarecool> :-(
<happycycling> I installed the 64-bit version of kubuntu
<happycycling> any way to verify for sure if I did?
<twylight> if it's working
<legodude__> uname -a
<legodude__> will tell you if your kernel is 64bit
<legodude__> and if you have a lib64 directory
<legodude__> good signs
<happycycling> says x86_64
<legodude__> the really cool kids run x86_256
<happycycling> 6GB swap seems massive for the ability just to suspend
<legodude__> ?
<happycycling> your swap partition has to match the size of you RAM right?
<happycycling> to suspsend/hibernate?
<legodude__> shouldn't
<happycycling> er suspend*
<legodude__> on windows it doesn't
<happycycling> that's what people in last night in #ubuntu were saying
<legodude__> that doesn't make intuitive sense to me
<legodude__> but I could easily be mistaken
<twylight>    hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<intelikey> happycycling you have to have enough space to write all used ram into swap     yes.
<jimmy51_home> in 32-bit windows, there's a 4GB limit on RAM utilization due to 32-bit memory address limits.  does the same limitation exist in 32 bit kubuntu?
<legodude__> intelikey: are you sure about that?
<ptl> legodude__: I second intelikey
<legodude__> jimmy51_home: kinda, look at pae
<legodude__> I could be wrong, but do you have references?
<intelikey> jimmy51_home older kernels yes.   i think there is a "big mem" kernel though
<happycycling> well I'm using 64-bit
<happycycling> so it sees all of my ram
<legodude__> if what you two are saying is correct
<twylight> I hate when hardware doesn't work right
<legodude__> you need a swap size equal to size of ram + size of swap you want to have
<legodude__> it seems to me
<legodude__> also, shouldn't we be saying hibernate?
<legodude__> and not suspend
<intelikey> legodude no    you only need swap = ram+   if you want to suspend while deep into swap
<ptl> two different things
<legodude__> intelikey: that's what I mean, if swap size = memory size then you have no effective swap, no?
<intelikey> no
<legodude__> I'm totally confused then
<twylight>     eeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<legodude__> is there a good explanation of this somewhere?
<jimmy51_home> thanks legodude__
<DarkTan> anyone here use tightVNC?
<intelikey> you are not using the swap for suspend while running,  and when not running  nothing is going to write to swap   or ram for that matter
<jimmy51_home> and intelikey
<happycycling> you need a cushion right? For a fudge factor, I tried (6GB) exactly and I'm off due to formating the partition to swap
<intelikey> jimmy51_home welcome.
<legodude__> intelikey: but stuff will be written to swap when you wnat to enter suspend
<legodude__> you have 2gb ram, 2gb swap
<legodude__> you have allocated 3gb
<legodude__> you have 1gb free swap
<legodude__> what happens?
<intelikey> happycycling prolly not.   unless you are deep into swap you can swapoff -a   at any time and even though you may have been using a little swap   none is actually needed, it will all fit in ram.
<happycycling> so should I resize my partitions?  I don't want to reinstall
<intelikey> legodude       ^   that.  the kernel will do it's job.
<intelikey> happycycling no.
<legodude__> meaning...?
<toto> hola alguien que hable español
<intelikey> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<happycycling> So don't do anything and don't suspend or hibernate?
<Sokal-EC> is there any program I can use on kubuntu to open MS publisher files?
<DarkTan> anybody know a different remote access app i can use over the internet?
<intelikey> happycycling heh. well that would probably be best.  but that's not what i said.    i.e. don't change your partitions   but as to whether you suspend or not is up to you.
<happycycling> so if I do, my machine crashes?
<twylight>                         
<twylight>                                
<twylight> damn
<toto> español
<intelikey> happycycling ?
<happycycling> suspend or hibernate
<happycycling> will my machine crash?
<intelikey> i'm not psychic
 * legodude__ thinks suspend to disk needs swap = 2x ram size
<intelikey> legodude no.
<legodude__> why not?
<intelikey> why would it ?
<legodude__> well
<legodude__> sorry
<intelikey> you explain why you think it would
<legodude__> at least size of physical ram
<twylight>                        m
<legodude__> I tried to before
<twylight> DAMN
<legodude__> 2gb ram, 2gb swap, 3gb allocated ram
<toto> alguien que hable español
<happycycling> I matched my ram size exactly when I partitioned, but not sure if suspend/hibernate will work.  I think space was lost due to formatting the partition with swap
<intelikey> <legodude__> at least size of physical ram <<< correct   ram needs to fit into the aloted disk space.  that's all.
<Sokal-EC> MS Publisher files?
<legodude__> intelikey: that's what I said before and you corrected me
<Sokal-EC> anyone know
<legodude__> physical ram + desired swap size
<intelikey> ?
<legodude__> and then make sure you are allocating less "desired swap size"
<intelikey> legodude there you go with fitting swap into swap again,  it doesn't work that way.
<legodude__> intelikey: let me try example
<legodude__> I have 2gb ram
<toto> please alguien que hable español
<legodude__> I want a "1gb swap size"
<legodude__> if I never wanted to suspend to disk
<legodude__> I would set my swap at 1gb
<happycycling> yea
<legodude__> and be done with it
<intelikey> swap will be cached back into ram and swap disabled before the disk write process for suspend starts.
<legodude__> if I wante dto swap to disk
<legodude__> I would set swap at 3gb
<happycycling> as a factor of safety yes
<happycycling> you could do 2GB +200MB just to be safe
<legodude__> intelikey: is this example correct?
<courtjesterg> http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html
<intelikey> i.e.  swap has to be large enough to hold your ram.       and i'm finished.
<courtjesterg> wonder if any of these work for konqueror
<legodude__> you're wrong, but I'll stop too
<twylight>                         
<twylight> fuck it
<happycycling> how close can you make swap to ram size?  There's actual space lost with 'swap' formatting?
<intelikey> happycycling very close.
<happycycling> I did mine down to 1MB, probably not enough
<happycycling> 6144MB for 6GB of ram
<intelikey> should work fine
<twylight> jjjjjjjjjjjjj
<happycycling> cool
<happycycling> thanks for your help
<intelikey> welcome
<twylight>        
<happycycling> what is a good reading resource for learning about kubuntu?  The help ubuntu site?
<intelikey> twylight what's the problem?   trying to setup a 136 key keyboard ?
<happycycling> I'm trying to learn more about the software and system
<intelikey> !help | happycycling
<ubottu> happycycling: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<twylight> trying to get the gunk out from underneath an acer 290 spacebar
<happycycling> uber
<twylight> it sticks and the space function doesn't work right
<intelikey> happycycling wait   they changed that
<twylight> but I've got it fixed I think
<intelikey> !contribute | happycycling
<ubottu> happycycling: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
 * Sokal-EC-{Surfin is away: Gone away for now
<toto> spanish please
<twylight> testing
<intelikey> that.
<twylight> q w e r t y
<twylight> it works
<intelikey> !es | toto
<ubottu> toto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<twylight> magnifying glass and tweezers, windex, paper clips and a lot of cursing, but it's working
<happycycling> Do you use knoqeror by any chance?  I have weird issues with flash sites.  My router has a flash bandwidth meter (DD-WRT) and it comes in microscopic
<twylight> konqueror is a bad web browser
<happycycling> okay
<happycycling> I use firefox, but this new KDE experience, I'm going all out
<intelikey> i actually prefer konqueror  when using a gui.  but i don't do that very often
<BluesKaj> konq is ok if you configure it right, but getting it right is a chore
<unclemike> for 8.10 is there a kde 3.5.9 or 3.5.10
<twylight> getting amarok to play mp3's on 6.anything is a chore
<intelikey> i have a 136 key  keyboard  but have never set it up correctly twylight,  that's why i asked
<happycycling> yea, amarok is causing me a headache with digital 'pops' between songs
<happycycling> is there a good gapless player you suggest?
<twylight> VLC
<twylight> I suggest VLC for everything
<legodude__> what's the obsession with gapless?
<twylight> including wiping your ass
<legodude__> I've never quite understood it?
<intelikey> BluesKaj :)    "default is only the first step on the long road to right"  - me
<dohdeedoh> Hello everyone
<legodude__> hi dohdeedoh
<intelikey> twylight language.
<happycycling> I'm obsessed with gapless because 90% of my collection is DJ related mixes
<legodude__> ahhh
<legodude__> gotcha
<legodude__> forgot about that
<happycycling> so it's a serious mood killer ;-)
<legodude__> yeah yeah
<twylight> my repositories are busted again
<dohdeedoh> I am trying to rip a CD to MP3 with Dolphin like I did with Konquerer and it seems not to show the mp3 option
<twylight> how do I fix that?
<dohdeedoh> legodude_, hello
<intelikey> dohdeedoh can you not use a free format ?
<dohdeedoh> intelikey, nope, i want them in flac and mp3
<twylight> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<intelikey> twylight  sudo apt-get update     # pastebin errors
<dohdeedoh> my car has mp3 cd and I create cds for it
<twylight> thanks
<unclemike> does kubuntu 8.10 have kde 3.5.9 or 3.5.10
<tacosarecool> Ok I'm sick of the lag
<happycycling> 4.1
<happycycling> KDE that is
<tacosarecool> Tell me how I properly get the graphics drivers
<tacosarecool> Flgrx
<tacosarecool> Is laggy
<intelikey> !mp3 | dohdeedoh
<ubottu> dohdeedoh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tacosarecool> Right now
<tacosarecool> !ati x300
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati x300
<tacosarecool> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unclemike> happycycling, so you saying for people that dont care dor kde 4.x.x tet is out of luck
<dohdeedoh> how do I add LAME so that Konquerer and Dolphin see it when I try to rip to mp3?
<dohdeedoh> intelikey, I know about that already, if I wanted to talk to RMS I would
<intelikey> unclemike you could always remove all the qt/kde stuff and install the older version stuff from an older repo     not sure what all you will break in the process tho
<intelikey> dohdeedoh maybe you are.
<unclemike> intelikey, thats one thing i liked about mandriva..the newset version that just came out....mandriva 2009...has kde 3.3.10 and 4.1.2
<unclemike> opps 3.5.10
<dohdeedoh> intelikey, well you are one cool dude and I admire you then. =P  But tell me now how to add MP3 support to Konquerer
<dohdeedoh> xD
<dohdeedoh> I already added lame
<intelikey> konq has mp3 support     what did i miss ?
<dohdeedoh> It doesnt show
<dohdeedoh> I see wav, flac and ogg
<intelikey> you aren't in d3lphen are you ?
<twylight> thanks for the fix
<dohdeedoh> I already did my flac copy
<twylight> that worked great
<legodude__> dohdeedoh: as an aside, why not do flac->mp3
<intelikey> twylight welcome
<legodude__> faster than ripping the cd again
<dohdeedoh> never though of that... do I lose any quality?
<legodude__> no
<legodude__> of course not
<legodude__> flac is lossless
<intelikey> ogg can be
<dohdeedoh> how do i set quality?
<legodude__> ?
<dohdeedoh> holy lagggyyyyy
<intelikey> for the mp3 dohdeedoh ?
<dohdeedoh> jesh
<legodude__> when converting from flac?
<dohdeedoh> generally
<dohdeedoh> there seems to be nowhere to set any of that
<dohdeedoh> almost as lame as sound juicer
<legodude__> ah, dunno, I only use lame from commandline usually
<dohdeedoh> is that like 1000 command switches?
<legodude__> 2313 actually
<legodude__> takes a while to type
<dohdeedoh> like a week or so
<dohdeedoh> xD
<dohdeedoh> ok
<dohdeedoh> anyone know how to add LAME support to Konquerer to rip mp3's?
 * Sokal-EC is back.
<legodude__> ah _2, the kinder gentler intelikey
<_2> no. just compiled!
<xp-killer> i conected my tv for sound to my pc but no sound coming out?
<draik> Is there a way to see a listing of the man pages? I mean in a point-and-click or PDF.
 * legodude__ hates man pages
<INeedHelp> Can someone please help me installing 2 devices into 8.10 i got both to be detected but hitting a stale point
<legodude__> xp-killer: can you provide any more info?
<legodude__> INeedHelp: which devices
<INeedHelp> WinTV USB2 & Microsoft Wireless Xbox360 Headset
<legodude__> INeedHelp: how do you know the WinTV USB2 is not installed?
<_2> draik kde   help
<stweston> I'm having trouble connecting to my Wireless network.
<INeedHelp> it is installed but get this error: WinTC Initialization Error. hTV=0, i read somehwere to use MythTV as a addon component but im stuck
<INeedHelp> WinTV init...
<_2> draik   alt+f2   kinfocenter
<stweston> My wireless connection's password is always reverting back to Hexadecimal whenever I select ASCII and try to connect.
<tacosarecool> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stweston> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<karan> when u download a package using adept manager where does the unextracted package get saved
<draik> _2: kinfocenter didn't want to be run by krunner. It just sits there.
<xp-killer> legodude__: ok u know i have my speakers plug in to my pc for sound,now i wanted to plug my tv sound in the pc so i can controle the sound from my tv on my pc.i plug the tv in the back of the pc in the bleur color jack now my speakers are in the grenn that is for output but no sound coming out from wa i sopose to be hearing on the tv
<legodude__> xp-killer: have you tried playing aroudn with alsamixer?
<xp-killer> legodude__: kmix
<_2> draik oh my
<Sokal-EC> can anyone lead me in the right direction
<Sokal-EC> i need a program that will open microsoft publisher files
<_2> draik    there is a package    xman    that will also allow pointy clicky manpages
<karan> when u download a package using adept manager where does the unextracted package get saved
<legodude__> Sokal-EC:  have you tried scribus?
<Sokal-EC> no i didnt
<xp-killer> legodude__: i play with my kmix but i dont know wat belong to wat since the names are weird,i understand on xp easyer
<Sokal-EC> thnx i will
<legodude__> Sokal-EC: I don't htink it will work
<_2> draik but the kmenu  help  should let you browse them.    also konq had an   man://   kio slave i think
<legodude__> I've never heard of anything else opening publisher files
<legodude__> but it is worth a try
<Sokal-EC> does anyone in here design web sites?
<stweston> I kinda do...
<stweston> why?
<_2> 10011010_2 10011101_2 10011010_2
<stweston> Sokal-EC: ^
<uman> Anyone know how i can mount a UDF 13346 iso in ubntu 8.10 (in command line or any other way)? Thanks, i can mount iso9660...
<Sokal-EC> i mean professionally
<Sokal-EC> i need help bidding a job
<stweston> oh... no.
<stweston> that's a bit off-topic for here, though.
<_2> uman mount -o loop -t udf filename /mount/point/you/want/it/mounted/on/
<karan> when u download a package using adept manager where does the unextracted package get saved
<stweston> anyone know if there's a problem with ASCII-encoded WEP Passwords?
<_2> karan /var/cache/apt/archives
<stweston> on Kubuntu, I mena.
<stweston> mean*
<uman> _2 , thanks, worked like a charm, i tried typing the same thing but with iso13346 instead of udf and got an error
<binMonkey> hey, guys.
<xp-killer> i conected my tv for sound to my pc but no sound coming out?
<_2> uman it shouldn't even need the -t option
<Sokal-EC> ok another kubuntu thingy
<Sokal-EC> why does kaffeine not play url's
<uman> _2, oh, ok;)
<Sokal-EC> it always says downloading codecs and then error it already has them
<uman> Anyone know if you can install dot net in wine somenow? ive tried but have gotten errors . thanks
<_2> cause url's are not something that can be "played" ?
<DoubleD84> Has anyone ever had a ext3 partition just stop listing any files located on it. I'm using 8.10
<_2> !dotnet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dotnet
<Sokal-EC> ok more specifically listen.pls tracks
<xp-killer> legodude__: I FIND IT I HAD TO LIGHT UP MANY LIGHT :/
<Sokal-EC> with live feeds
<_2> hmmm i thought there was an infonode
<stweston> pls files are proprietary, mehtinks
<legodude__> xp-killer: good, I think
<naught101> neither gimp nor krita work in kubuntu 8.10?
<Sokal-EC> ohhhh
<Sokal-EC> dang
<stweston> I THINK...
<uman> ubottu, you failed me!!! why!?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_2> !mp3 | Sokal-EC
<ubottu> Sokal-EC: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DoubleD84> naught101: Gimp works fine for me in 8.10
<naught101> gimp: symbol lookup error: gimp: undefined symbol: babl_get_version
<krishna> how do I shrink a penel in intrepid?
<naught101> damn
<krishna> s/penel/panel
<stweston> anyone know if there's a problem with Kubuntu's ASCII-encoded WEP Password support?
<_2> lol  penel panel   :)
<legodude__> naught101: sudo ldconfig ?
<_2> stweston shouldn't be.   but i can't say for sure
<stweston> _2: okay.
<krishna> how do I autohide a panel too? I used to have trigger points in the corners of my screen that woulld bring a panels to the top
<_2> !wep | stweston
<ubottu> stweston: WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<legodude__> naught101: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936428
<stweston> ...
<stweston> that's odd.
<_2> krishna right click configure   select autohide
<stweston> well, then... I'd better let my network techies know that.
<mhd720> though a longer key is better, i believe
<_2> stweston i didn't write the infonode,  i just post them.
<stweston> _2: okay. good point.
<legodude__> WEP is garbage
<legodude__> doesn't provide any security
<stweston> well, I can't deny the fact that we /have/ a WEP pass.
<krishna> _2: I don't have a "configure". I just see "panel settings"
<_2> krishna oh kde4   idk.
<krishna> which doesn't seem to have any such option
<_2> krishna kde4 is lacking in many ways
<stweston> well, thanks for the tip.
<naught101> thanks lego dude, I had manually install bably and gegl
<krishna> _is it possible to go back to kde3 in intrepid ibex?
<tacosarecool> hello
<krishna> this is pretty frustrating. the extreme configurability was the whole reason I favored kde..
<naught101> krishna: search google for kubuntu intrepid kde3
<naught101> I agree
<_2> krishna possable    yes. this is linux.    howto,,,  that is a different can of worms
<krishna> I was hoping it would be a simple apt-get from the default repositories :)
<_2> krishna if you find an easy way tell us and i'll pass it on to the bot
<tacosarecool> do kate /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<tacosarecool> in telnet maybe
<tacosarecool> Then [Xdmcp] Enable=true ?
<_2> heh
<tacosarecool> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6115746
<happycycling> Which search function do I use to locate files in ubuntu?
<tacosarecool> ctrl f?
<happycycling> I mean locate a path to the actual program
<legodude__> which?
<happycycling> ktorrent
<legodude__> yeah
<legodude__> which
<happycycling> how do I find where it's located in / file system? /sbin? /bin etc?
<happycycling> which what?
<legodude__> which
<legodude__> legodude@hivebrainii:/usr/share/man/man5$ which ktorrent
<legodude__> /usr/bin/ktorrent
<happycycling> thanks
<happycycling> the /usr/bin/ktorrent
<legodude__> which
<legodude__> that's what I'm telling you
<legodude__> which commandname
<happycycling> oh haha
<legodude__> really handy
<happycycling> I thought it was a question
<happycycling> sorry man
<Nick-xx> hi all wanted to ask if i have a adsl2+ modem/router in bridge mode after connecting to a only wireless router using to authenticate does it still receive the adsl2+ speed, a little stupid but thoug...
<legodude__> ?
<legodude__> are you asking if the wireless with slow your asdl connection?
<tacosarecool> I wanna get open source drivers
<walzmyn> I've got a major problem - when i login I get nothing but colored bars and flashing letters. I have reinstalled the OS and get the same problem. fsck gives nothing and unmounting /home does nothing.
<legodude__> er
<Nick-xx> yes legodude
<tacosarecool> Flgrx are too laggy
<tacosarecool> Under x300
<legodude__> will be the bottleneck?
<legodude__> Nick-xx: probably shouldn't
<naught101> there's a bash quote...
<legodude__> if you are on a very weak connection with a very fast asdl it will
<_2> legodude__ & happycycling   type ktorrent    if you want to know about things like   echo and printf  for example.
<legodude__> ah
<legodude__> that's nice too
<_2> seperates the men from the builtins
<_2> type type
<_2> type is a shell builtin
<_2> type which
<_2> which is hashed (/bin/which)
<legodude__> yeah
<legodude__> what does hashed mean in this context?
<_2> it's a script
<legodude__> ah
<_2> file /bin/which
<legodude__> ooh, handles aliases nicely too
<_2>  /bin/which: Bourne shell script text executable
<legodude__> file is magic
<_2> type file
<legodude__> not mine
<_2> :)
<legodude__> POSIX standards here baby
<legodude__>  /bin/which: POSIX shell script text executable
<_2> legodude well  i ranted about it enough that someone did something      NICE !
<legodude__> haha
<walzmyn> Any takers on my login problems?
<joe-coder> my zd8000 has poor sound quality, everything sounds like it's being played through a telephone, and i've had this trouble with every linux i've tried.
<joe-coder> sorry, hp zd8000 laptop
<joe-coder> sound is great on windows.
<_2> really i griped about so many "bash" scripts in the ubuntu distro   that claim to be "shell" scripts but aren't    that someone toke notice
<joe-coder> does anyone know where i could look to find info on this, what i could google, settings to check, etc?
<legodude__> joe-coder: #alsa?
<tacosarecool> Anyone know how to run x300 on kubuntu without it lagging
<joe-coder> i'm using alsa, yes
<joe-coder> is there a way to switch, is that recommended?
<tacosarecool> If you install the driver of course
<legodude__> joe-coder: I mean, check the channel #alsa
<_2> !ati > walzmyn
<ubottu> walzmyn, please see my private message
<joe-coder> ah, ok
<joe-coder> thanks
<_2> walzmyn prolly that    ^
 * legodude__ hates udev
 * _2 doesn't use udev
<legodude__> ugh
<legodude__> time to go study
<happycycling> any gapless players you guys recommend?  VLC skips
<walzmyn> _2 sorry, i'm having trouble useing this thing in windows. I don't think my problem is the driver
<tacosarecool> Ok I've got a problem
<walzmyn> _2 everytime i've installed before the standard open driver would work at least to get in, this is totally fooking up the system and making me hold down power to restart
<tacosarecool> The default driver works but it's way slower for games
<Guest75981> cesar
<tacosarecool> But then flgrx
<tacosarecool> Is laggy
<Guest75981> pailas me meti a un chat
<_2> walzmyn is it locking the kernel or does it still respond to sysRQ hot keys ?
<walzmyn> _2 i'm not sure
<walzmyn> _2 everything works fine - graphical login - until I actualy try to log in
<walzmyn> _2 This began after I used windows to write to my /home partition (long, long story)
<_2> walzmyn o.O
<walzmyn> _2 but telling fstab to not mount the /home partition dosen't make the problem go away and i've reinstalled / twice (with format)
<JediatNight> there are lot of bots here :/
<jimmy51_home> what ver of kubuntu should i install on an ATOM 330 board?
<jimmy51_home> (intel's embedded dual core Atom CPU)
<_2> walzmyn so boot the system,   at the login screen   press  alt+ctrl+f1    login there,    run sudo passwd root    set the root password,     and then run   useradd some_name_here       to add a user.      then press  alt+f7    login to the new user account you just made      if that all works ok then come in here and we'll fix the rest.
 * walzmyn starts writing really fast
<_2> heh  copy paste print
<walzmyn> print to what?
<_2> what are computers for....
<uman> is there a good way to manage songs on an ipod touch 2nd gen in ubuntu intrepid ibex..? my brother has an ipod nano and amrok, sonbird and another program which i dont remember dont workt that well
<_2> walzmyn no printer ?
<_2> JediatNight not vary many.   six is all i count.
<walzmyn> _2 have to unplug, drag the laptop up stairs.... :(
<_2> k
<_2> jimmy51_home version ?   prolly 8.4   my openion.
 * walzmyn waves
<_2> !ipod | uman not sure this applies
<ubottu> uman not sure this applies: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<jimmy51_home> _2: i was wondering on x86 vs amd64 or whatever
<jimmy51_home> it's got a 4 GB ram max though.
<_2> jimmy51_home it's still really just preferance tho
<_2> what suits you,  suits you best.
<jimmy51_home> _2: would i see better performance out of the 64-bit ver, even with only 1 or 2 gb of ram?
<_2> "see"  not with the naked eye
<_2> "get"  yes
<_2> pico is better than emacs
 * _2 starts an editor war
<_2> !freedom
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<_2> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<ptl> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<ptl> kate is pretty but vim is more powerful
<_2> ptl joins the editor wat
<_2> war
<ptl> emacs... I can't say
<ptl> no
<ptl> I join the editor Woodstock Party.
 * _2 switches sides and accuses ptl of actually starting the editor war
<ptl> I don't force my own editor upon others...
<ptl> Which side are you?
<_2> the other one
<_2> :)
<ptl> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida
<ptl> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<ptl> !scite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scite
<ptl> !info scite
<ubottu> scite (source: scite): Lightweight GTK-based Programming Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.76-1 (intrepid), package size 856 kB, installed size 2152 kB
<_2> !info joe
<ubottu> joe (source: joe): user friendly full screen text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5-2 (intrepid), package size 367 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<ptl> !info jedit
<ubottu> jedit (source: jedit): a cross platform programmer's text editor written in Java. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3~pre13.dfsg-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 3240 kB, installed size 27660 kB
<ptl> lol
<_2> mc -e
<ptl> too many options
<_2> :)
<jimmy51_home> i use scite
<jimmy51_home> and wscite
<ptl> wscite?
<jimmy51_home> same editor on linux and windows
<ptl> what's wscite? Windows-Scite?
<ptl> Oh.
<jimmy51_home> keeps me sane
<binMonkey> can you guys recommend a friendly programming channel?
<jimmy51_home> binMonkey: you're better off going language specific
 * _2 jsut writes scripts with "echo"  and uses "sed" for editing
<twylight> bye
<jimmy51_home> binMonkey: like #java or #csharp or whatever
 * ptl writes scripts with an hexadecimal editor
<binMonkey> jimmy51_home: ok.  thanks.
<jimmy51_home> be prepared to be humbled though
<_2> that actually works you know....     isn't the easiest way to get there tho
 * binMonkey doubts ptl's sanity.
<jimmy51_home> usually people have to let you know how smart they are (by telling you how dumb you are) before they will help you :)
 * ptl asks binMonkey not to doubt it - he's insane and proud.
<walzmyn> _2 no love
<_2> walzmyn ok   tell me what exactly happened
<binMonkey> i knew it!
<walzmyn> _2 I created the new user account and logged in via graphical login.
<jimmy51_home> great.  i just installed 8.10 over a working win xp install on my new Atom 330 board.... and now i get a black screen.  awesome.
<_2> yes and  ?
<walzmyn> _2 i got an error that it could not start "kdeconfig" i think it was
<walzmyn> _2 when I clicked on OK i got hte same colored bars and flashing letters
<ptl> jimmy51_home: what you use scite for?
<jimmy51_home> ptl: text editor
<ptl> *do
<binMonkey> ummmm.  konversation won't let me log onto another irc server while i'm on this one.  is that normal?
<jimmy51_home> scripts, xml, etc
<_2> walzmyn disk full ?
<ptl> jimmy51_home: mail too?
<walzmyn> _2 should it have created a /home/user?
<jimmy51_home> mail?
<_2> walzmyn yeah
<binMonkey> !scite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scite
<ptl> why not? I use vim for mail
<walzmyn> _2 the /home partition is just about full, but / has half the partition left
<walzmyn> _2 It did not create a new directory in /home
<jimmy51_home> why would i?  that'd be goofy
<ptl> Would it?
<jimmy51_home> yes
<walzmyn> _2 I can see /home from here in windows
<jimmy51_home> that's like my wife using a torque wrench as a hammer
<ptl> lol
<cuznt> mine does that too
<jimmy51_home> a torque wrench is a useful tool, but there are better tools for hammering
<binMonkey> walzmyn: can u see russia?  aaaaaahahahahahahaha!
<jimmy51_home> my gosh, why do they do that?
<ptl> well, I think it depends on what kind of mail you receive. I have no problems using vim for that.
<jimmy51_home> first large metallic object they find in the garage = hammer!
<cuznt> measurment envy
 * walzmyn dosen't get binMonkey's joke
<_2> walzmyn just a sec.   ok i said use useradd  which without the -m wont make the new dir..    should have said use   adduser   sorry my bad.
<jimmy51_home> ptl: we only send magic-eye encoded jpg's... no text :)
<boobuntu> can someone pls help me resolve this issue with my nvidia , i am using the right driver, but when change the xconf file. it killed my resolutions for a 24" monitor
<jimmy51_home> boobuntu: what ver of kubuntu?
<DoubleD84> I'm having issues with a partition. It doesn't seem to be mounting properly. I can mount it without error but none of the files are listed anymore. Does anyone have any ideas? I'm running 8.10, ext3 partition
<binMonkey> walzmyn: sorry.  when you said i can see /home it reminded me of sarah palin seeing russia from home.  i'm a little drunk.
<_2> walzmyn so the command i gave will not by default make the user's home dir.
<boobuntu> im using 8.10
<jimmy51_home> ( in 8.10 you shouldn't have to configure xorg.conf at all, i don't think )
<ptl> jimmy51_home: mind you, I use mutt + vim on my lab, I don't need fancy graphics. On the other hand, I also use gmail.
<jimmy51_home> is there a problem with what it autoconfigures?
<walzmyn> _2 ok, I was just wondering if something ELSE was fookered
<boobuntu> :) well i edited it to twin view as instructed on ubuntu help site.. and bam lost my 1900 reZ
<walzmyn> _2 I don't understand why i'm still haveing this problem when i've reinstalled the OS twice
<boobuntu> with what? walz
<_2> walzmyn but.    if you will go and make one more account using    useradd -md /usr/new_home some_name       and test it.  that will prove if it's the home fs or not.
<jimmy51_home> boobuntu: ah.  that stinks.  i can only afford one monitor, so i've never messed with dual
<boobuntu> can u just tell me how to manuall configure to fix reZ even for 1
<boobuntu> this is piercing my brain at this reZ
<walzmyn> boobuntu with the same disk i installed the thing with the first time
<jimmy51_home> boobuntu: i think it's something like "dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<jimmy51_home> can someone smarter confirm that?
<_2> walzmyn note; reinstalling the system without formating /home will never change anything in /home
<walzmyn> _2 would having fstab not mount /home not prove the problem is not in home?
<_2> no
<walzmyn> that was a lot of 'not's in one sentance
<_2> walzmyn having /home not mount will absolutely cause errors logging in as anyone that lives in /home
<walzmyn> Would I be better off backing up /home and just formatting everydamn thing?
<_2> walzmyn lets try this new user with a home in /usr   just to make sure
<walzmyn> and then of course, removing the driver that lets this crappy OS touch my linux partitions
<jimmy51_home> boobuntu: well, i guess i'm the smartest here :)  i think that's the command to reconfigure xserver and you can get it back to defaults
<walzmyn> ok
<_2> walzmyn but.    if you will go and make one more account using  >>>  useradd -md /usr/new_home some_name   <<<    and test it.  that will prove if it's the home fs or not.
<_2> walzmyn be sure to sudo things or login as root
<walzmyn> right
 * walzmyn waves
<jimmy51_home> i'm going to go clean my caseless atom system parts off of my wife's desk before she comes in here with an air ratchet and smashes them
<_2> you can't create users or their home dirs with root
<DarkTan> are there any good programs that work with skype?
<_2> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ptl> jimmy51_home: dexconf
<_2> jimmy51_home air ratchets are not very good for that.  tell her to use a monkey rench
<DoubleD84> can someone explain to me what the <dump> and <pass> are used for in fstab?
<DarkTan> thx, gonna try that
<_2> DoubleD84 man mount   or man fstab   can
<sjdurfey> anyone know of a dreamweaver like app for linux?
<_2> DoubleD84 not only commands but even some configs have man pages
<ptl> DoubleD84: did you read fstab's manpage?
<_2> !dreamweaver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dreamweaver
<ptl> DoubleD84: dump is an old standard unix utility, not used today
<ptl> DoubleD84: used for backups... but in practice, this field is never used.
<DoubleD84> I'm just trying to recover a partion that seems to have lost all it's files and I don't know why. I'm a fairly novice user (1 week on 8.10)
<DoubleD84> it mounts without an error but nothing is listed
<_2> testdisk
<ptl> DoubleD84: the sixth field is kind of deprecated too, but as a rule of thumb: 1 for the root filesystem, 2 or 0 for the others
<_2> !info testdisk | DoubleD84
<ubottu> doubled84: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.9-1.1 (intrepid), package size 1196 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<buckethead> Anybody mind helping me installing a plasmoid on Hardy? The cmake command is failing.
<DoubleD84> I was reading a post on the forums and it talked about fsck. I just fired it up in konsole and it spat out a warning that there was a bad format on line 19. It's not related to the partition in question but would it have anything to do with it?
<DoubleD84> should I just post the line?
<_2> yeah
<DoubleD84> does fsck start lines counting at 0 or 1?
<_2> not sure   post both
<DoubleD84> : /dev/sdb1   /home/dan/BackUp ntfs-3g relatime	0 2
<DoubleD84> there are tabs in there I just removed them for viewing purposes
<_2> relatime and ntfs-3g   are probably not compatable.
<DoubleD84> that partition mounts fine though. Should I just give it a shot without relatime?
<_2> i would replace relatime with defaults
<DoubleD84> : /dev/sdc1	/home/dan/VirtualBox	  ext3	  relatime	  0	  2  <-- that's the partition in question.. Mounts fine but no files
<_2> defaults is safe for all lines
<walzmyn> how the crap does anybody use Kopete?
<walzmyn> _2 That solved it
<_2> walzmyn you in there now ?
<DoubleD84> walzmyn: I lasted less than a day
<walzmyn> So, what do we think winders DID to my /home partition to screw all this up?
<JediatNight> i use kopete
<_2> walzmyn in the new account you just made  ?
<walzmyn> Yes, i'm in linux, thank God
<walzmyn> yes
<buckethead> walzmyn: I use it everyday. The history annoys me but everything else seems to work?
<_2> walzmyn ok open a terminal and    su -
<_2> use the root password
<DoubleD84> I've tried pretty anything that's available with a GUI.. Stuck with aMSN
<walzmyn> I've been stuck trying to use it for a couple of days off the live CD and I never could figure how to find my contacts or get in here, i had to install xchat
<Ares|Left> What's a good free hex editor for Kubuntu?
<walzmyn> _2 done
<_2> walzmyn ok   umount /home
<walzmyn> done
<_2> walzmyn should be no output the first time you run that.  run it again and it should tell you that /home is not mounted
<walzmyn> check
<walzmyn> why is there no "n" in that command?
<_2> walzmyn cause that's it's name
<walzmyn> ok
<walzmyn> _2 /home is unmounted
<_2> walzmyn  fsck $(grep /home /etc/fstab | cut -f1)
<_2> you can skip the grep if you know the device name   fsck /dev/blah
<walzmyn> _2 it's checking
<_2> call me when it finishes.
<walzmyn> _2 dude, this is the second time you've helped me with some big problem, I owe you a big thanks
<walzmyn> _2 you don't live in Atlanta do ya? I'll buy you lunch
<_2> we aint done yet.  you may lose intrest before we are.....
<walzmyn> _2 it's an hour past my bedtime now   :)
<buckethead> Atlanta?
<buckethead> *I* live in Atlanta.
<buckethead> Ha.
<walzmyn> _2 i'm at the point I can back up and just competely reinstall if I have to
<walzmyn> _2 might be easier
<_2> probably not.
<DoubleD84> well... sh!t.. apparently that partition wasn't even mounted when I thought it was. I never though to ls the directory with it unmounted..
<buckethead> Where is cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake found? Its apt-files back to kdelibs5-dev, but that promptly wants to install 120mb of other stuff. I'd rather dump this thing than install that much.
 * DoubleD84 is a tard
<walzmyn> fsck is done, _2
<_2> walzmyn clean ?
<_2> walzmyn ok, if no errors.       mount /home
<walzmyn> _2 it dosen't say anything, just 6.6% non-contiguous
<_2> walzmyn that's clean.
<walzmyn> ok, mounted
<_2> walzmyn   df | grep /home
<_2> wait
<_2> add -h    df -h | grep /home
<walzmyn> /dev/sda4                 61G   61G   0  100%   /home
<_2> walzmyn there's your problem.   partition is full
<_2> walzmyn probably forgot to take out the trash
<_2> walzmyn i would suggest   rm -r /home/*/.local      and df it again.
<DoubleD84> thanks for the help. good night everyone
<walzmyn> _2 that's the long story
<walzmyn> _2 When I went back to stick windows on this computer, I accident let the thing format over my backup drive
<binMonkey> _2: when you said df does that mean defrag?
<_2> no
<walzmyn> I just a couple of days ago got a progam (windows only ) that restored the drive
<_2> binMonkey defrag is for windows
<walzmyn> only place I had big enough to hold all the data was /home
<binMonkey> _2: that's what i though.  i just wanted to be sure.
<walzmyn> so it was filled up in a 40+ gig dump
<_2> walzmyn ok can you delete that dump now ?  or is it precious ?
<walzmyn> I think i can delete it. I've repaired the backup drive and copied it over there
<walzmyn> i just coudln't get into linux and I dind't want to do anything else from windows
<_2> walzmyn ok find it and use   rm /home/<name>/<filename>   on it
<walzmyn> I'll have to do that tomorrow
<walzmyn> i'm about to fall over
<walzmyn> thank you for all the help
<_2> walzmyn ok.   good luck to your pinguin.
<walzmyn> than you bunches my friend
 * walzmyn waves to all
<_2> walzmyn
<_2> don't forget to retighten security as seems good to you.     i.e. the root account we unlocked.
<walzmyn> good point
<_2> tomarrow.
<_2> not now.
<walzmyn> doubt anybody will think of that password though :)
<_2> and   you're welcome.
<_2> walzmyn ;/   your system.   make it as safe as you want it.   :)
<_2> well i think i just repaired over 13k commands that i broke earlier
<jimmy51_home> svideo out looks good until xserver loads, then it has a terrible vertical sync problem and is in black and white.  any ideas?
<_2> not me jimmy51_home sorry,  that's out of my realm
<binMonkey> i just left a python room and those guys are light years ahead of me.
<jimmy51_home> binMonkey: :)
<jimmy51_home> _2: dang
<_2> jimmy51_home i haven't started any gui today.   and don't own a teli   so....
<AlmightyT> Can anyone help me finish install of a wireless headset?
<DarkTan> ok, got no audio on skype, docs give me commands i can't execute -_-
<DarkTan> anyone know who to fix that?
<DarkTan> how*
<grendal_prime> werid skype just works usually, even on shitty sound cards..cant help ya out there..what sound card you have something integrated into your laptop?
<DarkTan> desktop, and it's a sound blaster
<grendal_prime> veeeerrry werid
<grendal_prime> sorry man cant help ya there..did you install with the package manager
<DarkTan> yeah
<DarkTan> added the repos
<DarkTan> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<DarkTan> is the debian package a better idea?
<_2> DarkTan what commands you can't exec ?
<_2> show me error message
<DarkTan> gedit is one
<DarkTan> i think i got it tho, it can play audio now, but can't capture
<jussi01> DarkTan: change gedit to kate ;)
<DarkTan> seems my 5.1 cars needs a little more intensive selections
<jussi01> DarkTan: I find I have to adjust skype settings a bit for my card
<JediatNight> can anyone comment on the weather of seattle ?
<DarkTan> yeah, i think i got it now
<DarkTan> JediatNight: it sucks
<DarkTan> :P
<_2> substitute    s/[gksu,gksudo]/kdesudo/g,s/gedit/kate/g
<JediatNight> i heard its rains very often there.. how do people live there for christs sake?
<JediatNight> :p
<grendal_prime> thats what they get for not living in california
<_2> :)
<JediatNight> california seems better.. . you can ride a bike even in winter...
<_2> gold coast    pfft.
<JediatNight> it would be "marvelous" ...
<JediatNight> how is dallas?
<_2> who are you asking ?
<JediatNight> _2: i'm asking you
<_2> don't know, never been there.
 * DarkTan lives in FL, 80something today w00t
<JediatNight> _2: it seems like your domain name is from Dallas
<_2> seems you have me confused with my ip....
<DarkTan> ok got it to connect, now i goes to sleep and fiddle tommorow
<JediatNight> yeah
<_2> JediatNight don't worry you aren't the first one that recconed me in the wrong   city/state/country/contenant.
<JediatNight> _2: where you at  ?
<_2> on the other side.
<_2> but i do work for them/us
<JediatNight> hmm...
 * JediatNight looks at all the bots in the channel
<_2> most of the bots in the channel look at JediatNight
<thethirdmoose> Is phonon compatible with OSS4?
<_2> !botsnack | JediatNight who you looking at,  i'll run your
<ubottu> JediatNight who you looking at,  i'll run your: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
 * JediatNight is scared
<_2> !info phonon
<ubottu> phonon (source: phonon): metapackage for Phonon multimedia framework. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 6 kB, installed size 76 kB
<binMonkey> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<_2> hmmm thethirdmoose i don't know.
<binMonkey> _2: do more bot tricks, please.
<_2> like that ?
<binMonkey> yes.
<JediatNight> _2: yes we do like those tricks
<binMonkey> i will give you a candy if you do.
<binMonkey> a special candy.
 * JediatNight gives _2 a Hershey bar for the magic tricks he is about to teacch 
 * binMonkey gives Jedi +1
<_2> !lag | JediatNight
<ubottu> JediatNight: You have lag, I don't have lag
<binMonkey> _2: moar!  dance, bot monkey, dance!
<JediatNight> hehe
<JediatNight> !lag | _2
<ubottu> _2: You have lag, I don't have lag
<_2> ubottu anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<_2> ubottu fembot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fembot
<_2> lonely you.
<JediatNight> i was looking for fembots
<JediatNight> there is one : emma .. i saw her.. earlier today.. i wonder where she is now
<binMonkey> ubottu emma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emma
<_2> JediatNight this is irc "where men are men,  and women are men,  and little children are fbi agents"
<JediatNight> _2 : what other irc channels are you at?
<_2> oh a few.
<_2> doesn't matter
<JediatNight> i used to be on efnet many years ago... when internet was new
<_2> when internet was new   :)
<JediatNight> :)
<_2> "i invented the internet"  - al gore
<JediatNight> it was "new" to common folks like us.. back in 1995
<_2> heh   yeah it really was.    i understand that.
<_2> linux was new then
<JediatNight> life was simple then....
<_2> still is
<_2> it's what ever you make of it.
<JediatNight> it depends.. on what we choose.. it can be simple or complicated
<JediatNight> _2 : true
<_2> too true   or binary true ?
<_2> binary true = 0
 * _2 mussent punish
<ptl> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<JediatNight> binary true
<JediatNight> ;-)
<lee> Eh   ok this is stragne but I'll give it a shot lol any who I was opperating the kde 4.1 and I was down loading a debian disk as I was curiouse about it and it was 4.4 gig, no problem there, the problem came when So how the down load rest after it was finished down loading I had this realy wierd thing of an 8.some gigabyte disk, eh what happend, how did the 2 isos merge and has this ever happend to any one befor?
<_2> true ; echo $?
<_2> false ; echo $>
<_2> ?
<JediatNight> _2 : can you do some tricks with the bots ? probably .. we can play with them..
<ptl> lee: I dunno, but I bet your md5sum to verify the image will fail.
<lee> I was in KDE4.1..funy thing eh, I think something seriously wrong with KDE4 it passed it
<lee> any wierd it did say "trying to over burn the disk
<lee> But you are right after running that it faile miserably lol
<lee> Jsut not sure why KDE  and KB3 didnt catch it
<twylight> guys
<twylight> I have an announcement
<lee> yes
<twylight> it is my seventeenth birthday
<lee> HAPPY BIRTHDAY
<twylight> thanks
<lee> hmm 1 more year and you 18
<twylight> I know
<lee> hmm fo it to be on topic have you decided what you want to in Linux field of work lol
<lee> Me, iam 38
<_2> JediatNight they took all the good infonodes away,   ubottu is just no fun anymore.    it used to say things like    !startaneditorwar > pico is better than vim       or    !startadisktopwar > twm is better than kde     and stuff like that.   it had some "larts"  (clean ones)   and a few just funny blah's    but now it's dull and gets us in trouble if we abuse it.
<ptl> I am 34
<ptl> almost 35
<_2> !botabuse | JediatNight & binMonkey
<ubottu> JediatNight & binMonkey: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<JediatNight> sometimes when i'm bored.. i like to play with bots
<lee> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Ubuntu comes with the GNOME interface. To install that from Kubuntu install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<ptl> !startaneditorwar
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lee> well taht one still works lol
<twylight> thanks, you guys make me feel young
<twylight> yeah, I remember when ubotu would remark about getting mental help if you ask for info on M$ or windoze
<lee> well, hmm I think that KDE has some seriouse bugs that need squahing
<lee> *squashing
<JediatNight> i dont know why.. Obiwan said.. "if droids could think there would be none of us" .....they seem intelligent to me :p
<_2> what just happened?     did we somehow go from #kubuntu to (twilight zone AOL)    are these kids actually playing the asl game in here ???
<JediatNight> happy birthday Twylight
<lee> hehehe, well, you  know for reals, Japan has some amazing real droid like robots that can Run now
<twylight> _2, we're notplaying the ASL game
<JediatNight> japan is into inventing humanoid robots
<lee> hmm I wonder if they use linux for there ai
<lee> lol Hm how can we, American sign language is only good if you have a cam conected to the PC
<twylight> we're playing the twylight just turned 17 game
<lee> waht has american sign language have to do with anything lol
<lee> <<<<<signs in signed english though
<ptl> yay, let's change msn and facebook addresses also
<ptl> exchange
<_2> lee  wrong acronym
<lee> lol oh the OTHER ASL lol, hehehe
<lee> I knew waht you were talking aobut lol, jsut heckling ya
<JediatNight> how is ASL different from other sign languages? how many are they?
<_2> besides i thought that was asian rather than americam
<_2> n
<JediatNight> i always wondered who invented the sign language.. is it universal or is it different across countries/continents
<_2> yep
<_2> :)
<_2> ever have anyone do that to you.  you as dualistic questions and they answer in the singular
<lee>  ok there is American sign language (ASL) Signed Exact English) Pigeon (slang sign) and Universal Sign Language (rare) then there is  all the different sign language that is all over the different states then there is Sign language form other countrys withere own versions of signs..so literaly its like Linux.....Many Mnay doiffernt Distrso lol
<JediatNight> hmmmm...interesting
<lee> no on eperson invneted it
<twylight> lee
<twylight> have you been drinking?
<lee> No,
<lee> Iam jsut a bad speller and the spell check isnt working lol
<ptl> you have dyslexical typing.
<lee> ah ok , i activated it
<_2> i'm not lysdexic
<twylight> there we go
<twylight> dyslexics untie!
<binMonkey> i invented asl.  al gore
<JediatNight> i'm drinking
<twylight> I'm going to do something I probably shouldn't
<ptl> I invented Al Gore.
<_2> binMonkey :)
<binMonkey> me too!
<lee> weird it didn't come pre-activated
<JediatNight> i'm not dsylexisc btw
<lee> No I can't drink, this Scotsman's blood can't handle  that kind of eh input
<lee> at any rate, is this a help channel or general channel lol
<_2> it's the output that always diverted me
<twylight> I'm gonna ingest a bunch of codiene, and enjoy my night
<lee> is confused
<binMonkey> does konversation have spell check?
<_2> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ptl> it was a Linux channel, you magically turned it into a A/S/L channel, I think
<lee> yes it does but not activaated
<lee> one has to activate it
<binMonkey> twylight: you're only seventeen.  stick with cough syrup!
<twylight> yeah, it should be located between keyboard and chair
<twylight> no
<twylight> I hate cough syrup
<twylight> the gels are less disgusting but the trip scares me
<ptl> binMonkey: try kvirc, kde also and way way more powerful than konversation
<lee> twylight how about enjoying Life clean and sober
<daneel> hi all. Having a slight problem with ubuntu netbook-remix in my eee.where did the icons on the left tabs go (see http://www.ph.utexas.edu/~daneel/snapshot1.png )
<_2> lee can't be done, he's to young
<twylight> I considered it lee but then decided that the scenic route is more interesting
<binMonkey> ptl: i'm downloading it now.
<lee> lol I see
<JediatNight> i'm bored.. lets command the bots to do something.... if there any fembots.. they can do a striptease for all the guys here.. :p
<binMonkey> !stripbot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stripbot
<JediatNight> hehe
<binMonkey> dang.
<JediatNight> _2 :  can you tell the fembots to so something for us?
<binMonkey> make the bots dance for us, _2.
<_2> @time
<lee> lol, I remember a time when and if some one kept heckling the bots they were temporarily banned
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: November 14 2008, 05:29:04 - Next meeting: Americas Regional Board in 3 days
<lee> has it changed that much in the last 6 months or have we all just went nuts?
<_2> lee still are,   just that the ops kinda trust "us" to call them if needed.
<lee> oh that is cool
<lee> well a litle fun never hurt anyone
<ptl> binMonkey: kvirc is like mirc in that is has lots of fancy features and script language. It also has some veeeeery colorful fucked-up girlie scripts if you search its site.
<_2> i like this channel when it's not so "ridgid"   and silent.   but!      and i say  BUT! when someone needs help.   lets do remember to shutup and either help them or let others do so.
<JediatNight> i'm addicted to plain old   stuff like konsole, konversation  ..........
<_2> !language | ptl
<ubottu> ptl: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<JediatNight> although kvirc seems cool
<binMonkey> ptl: i just discovered konversation.  i was using irssi.  i think i might like fucked up girlie scripts.  do they make it look pretty?
<lee> any how eh just out of Curiosity eh is KDE 3.5 totally out of the picture for Ibex?
<_2> !language | binMonkey
<ubottu> binMonkey: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lee> ooh sensor bot with language
<binMonkey> sorry.  ptl was giving me some mighty peer pressure, though.
<_2> folks,   the network rules demand that we keep things family friendly   and so do the chan opps.
<lee> yeppers and being banned is no fun :)
<lee> ooh not to mention the reputaion one can get
<binMonkey> please don't ban me.  i really like this channel.
<binMonkey> you guys have all been helpful and friendly.
<lee> well me I am a newby still learning
<_2> and would like to stay that way
<_2> @ binMonkey
<twylight> ibex fails
<ptl> binMonkey: yes, they make it look pretty. I really like kvirc, I think it's a pretty good IRC client.
<twylight> kde 4 is unfamiliar territory
<twylight> and d3lphin I don't like
<lee> Oh I showed a friend Kubuntu and they really liked it, I think I have another conversion from Vista
<twylight> it makes my inner child cry
<_2> !d3lpnin | twylight you can change it.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d3lpnin
<ptl> binMonkey: but as I need text-mode for IRC, I stick to irssi, which I think excels in the console world.
<lee> eh though the liked the Ubuntu better
<twylight> I did
<_2> !d3lphin | twylight you can change it.
<ubottu> twylight you can change it.: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<_2> helps if i spell it correctly    no?
<twylight> yes
<lee> aye
<twylight> I changed it back to konqueror
<twylight> WHO HAS THE SONAR SCREENSAVER
<_2> k
<lee> great m bad spelling is contagious
<lee> Sonar?
<_2> yeah sonar
<_2> i like that one
<twylight> it's supposed to show computers around you based on ping
<lee> Eh not sure, I havn't checked
<twylight> (not physical location, damn)
<binMonkey> _2: can you make thunar the default in the same way?
<_2> only screensaver that isn't just bloat or blank
<ptl> I had a bot in a channel that swears a lot just so that the daily minimum of bad words is granted.
<_2> binMonkey probably,    i've never tried.
<ptl> I mean, I HAVE such a bot.
<lee> ah
<binMonkey> what channel was that?
<ptl> #truta.org and the bot is Ajudadora.
<ptl> but it's in portuguese...
<binMonkey> ipanema.
<ptl> binMonkey: if you like kvirc, I would recommend the script 'sanvirc'
<lee> Well, HM some one put to gather a relay Nifty live DVD..has nothing but video and Audio editing on it..Called artist X
<twylight> my current screensaver is blocktube
<twylight> set to wireframe
<twylight> and it's ridiculously awesome
<lee> but I am rather Confused on the instructions on how to Transfer everything from that disk to eh this OS
<lee> My Current screen save is  Blank screen
<binMonkey> brb.  i'm going to try kvirc.
<_2> my screen saver is blank screen,     but that's about all you get in console
<ptl> my current screensaver is echo aaa > /dev/sda, just so that I never get off the computer, always keep it on.
<lee> Oh that is new, they put up , wiki, pastebin up in links that is new
<lee> lol
<lee> my tv has this funtion on the PC end where if there is no activity it shuts off
<lee> Not sure hoy it knows this or not though lol
<lee> *how
<lee> eh auto power off such a joy
<_2> same way apm knows that the console is inactive
<twylight> I have konsole hotkeyed to ctrl-alt-shift-k
<_2> "it's watching you"
<_2> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 206 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<lee> I thought It was big brother "doing the watching"
<twylight> is there a way to configure konsole to have green text instead of white?
<lee> eh in some rooms the refrain from using coolored chat
<_2> lee no,  we are too busy keeping an eye on solarus
<lee> ahh ...what is going on with them?
<ptl> twylight: of course
<lee> hmm I have heard interesting things about that distro lol
<JediatNight> i'm sleeping.....  later guys
<lee> havn't tried it
<twylight> wait I got it
<_2> twylight sure.   configure it throught it's menu.
<Jabrroa> laterz
<lee> Well, so far, Scribus gave me issues in Kubuntu
<Jabrroa> im usin bcktrack... no issues lol
<lee> then I have had this weird way to big ISO
<lee> ahh
<_2> or   \033[1;32m
<lee> Well, Like I said I am still learning
<binMonkey> ptl: i kind of like this kvirc.
<ptl> binMonkey: it is very good, I like it. And making scripts for it is very easy.
<Jabrroa> whats a irc script?
<Jabrroa> im new to irc
<Jabrroa> lol
<lee> hmm to bad none of the newer Ubuntu/Kubuntu work on the PS3
<Jabrroa> i have ubuntu 8.04 on my ps3
<lee> only versions with live sessions work on it :(
<binMonkey> ptl: were you able to get tabs working in irssi.  i'm 41 and kind of new to all of this.
<lee> How did you get it to work, mine jsut wiggs out
<Jabrroa> i just had 8.10 but it was unstable
<Jabrroa> no installed
<Jabrroa> :)
<leonardo> hi
<lee> hi
<leonardo> im a newbie
<binMonkey> hi.
<leonardo> bye
<_2> Jabrroa scripts or "batch" files,  are ways to automate things  you can put few or many commands in one script and from there exicute it via one command
<lee> jabbra how did you get 8.4 to work, mine wont accept the text only set up it keeps coming up with one error after another
<Jabrroa> i well heres my config... 4gb PS3 with a 600gb HDD  i just stuck it in and installed
<Jabrroa> i know what batch fles are...
<lee> Live or alternate?
<ptl> binMonkey: tabs? What do you mean by tabs? I use different windows for different channels. Is that what you call tabs? I have 22 windows open right now.
<Jabrroa> i make certain things with them :)
<Jabrroa> completely installed
<Jabrroa> 22...?? omg
<ptl> binMonkey: anyway, irssi is a text client, so there's no other way to learn it - you'll have to read tutorials, there are no easy buttons or menus. It is very good, but text mode is not for everyone
<_2> <Jabrroa> whats a irc script?    i was just responding.
<supertones> seriously
<Jabrroa> yea thanks lol i diddn't know they were the same
<Jabrroa> sorry
<supertones> scripts automate things for ya
<binMonkey> ptl: i saw a script that sectioned irssi off so that it was kind of like tabs.  i couldn't get it to work.
<lee> Hmm I wonder why mine won't accept taht laternate install
<Jabrroa> lee i completely installed it...
<Jabrroa> lol idk bro
<Jabrroa> corrupted?
<Jabrroa> maybe its cuz i have a custom HDD? idk
<lee> ahh I have the 40 gig unit
<_2> pfft   lee is lysdexic boardkey times some
<Jabrroa> well i Upgraded mine to a WD 600gb one
<Jabrroa> so mightbe that
<lee> hmm ok well may I'll do that then
<Jabrroa> more space :)
<Jabrroa>  nd when they hack the ps3 you will need it
<binMonkey> is installing on a ps3 like having a super powerful computer?  what kind of cpu ghz is that comparable to?
<lee> hehee, well I formated mine for most of the hdd to be used for linus instead of the 10 gig thing
<Jabrroa> lol
<Jabrroa> well its still only 40
<Jabrroa> yea ps is very poerfull
<ptl> binMonkey: I don't know this script, but the windows facility of irssi is quite equivalent to tabs. I keep switching between them with ESC-0, ESC-1 etc. (or Alt-0, Alt-1....)
<lee> it has 7 of 8 processors available and it runs, IBM No drivers for the RSX chip though
<ptl> binMonkey: anyway there's an #irssi channel, you should check with them since I don't know this particular script
<twylight> I love you guys
<twylight> you're always there to help fix my computer when I break stuff
<lee> eh wait I came across something but it was for YDL
<Jabrroa> i run Oblivion on it :)
<Jabrroa> workslike a charm
<ptl> what's oblivion?
<Jabrroa> YDL is nice
<Jabrroa> oblivion
<Jabrroa>  lol
<_2> ptl just a thought, you can disable that function and have all your channels in one window     not good if you minitor too much text though
<lee> My YDL 5 disk got dammaged :(
<Skii> how do u turn a wma file into a mp3 file in ubuntu???
<ptl> _2: I know, I don't like it that way
<Jabrroa> its an RPG
<lee> but I have version 6
<Jabrroa> i could send you the image file...
<Jabrroa> oh ok
<Jabrroa>  lol
<ptl> Skii: mencoder, transcoder if you like the command-line
<Skii> how do i do that?
<ptl> Skii: but since you lose quality when you do this, think twice.
<_2> !wma | Skii
<ubottu> Skii: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lee> Hehe well, I loaded it with out enlightenment lol
<Jabrroa> i run elive 1.0 gem on my ps3
<Skii> the reason why i'm ask'n is cuz i have song's that r into wma but i want them to be in mp3 so i can put them to my mp3 player
<lee> Oh coolio
<Jabrroa> im on it right now
<Jabrroa> i want to try backtrack
<Jabrroa> or dreamlinux
<Jabrroa> i use backtrack sometimes though
<lee> ahh
<Skii> how do i put a wma into mp3???
<binMonkey> good night, guys.
<Jabrroa> use a converter
<jussi01> !info soundkonverter | Skii
<ubottu> skii: soundkonverter (source: soundkonverter): audio converter frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-2 (intrepid), package size 543 kB, installed size 2100 kB
<_2> Skii you obviously didn't read what ubottu told you.
<lee> Ububtu and Kubuntu works great on it as well, jsut confuses me on what os to run     on it
<Skii> ok
<Jabrroa> lee i will take my 40gb and format it and  see if ubuntu works on it :)
<Skii> so then should i use soundkonverter???
<Skii> if it's what i want it to do that is???
<lee> jabora ok it should, but I havn't had any luck with that ISO
<_2> and visit   http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats   yes
<lee> unless they can make it live, I am dead in the water
<Jabrroa> ill be back tomorow with ressults lol good luck bro :) peace out everyone
<lee> ok Ill be on tomarow
<Jabrroa> aight laterz
<Skii> can someone tell me how can i turn a wma into mp3???
<lee> thanks jabrroa
<Jabrroa> np
<_2> Skii nope, it's not possable.
<ptl> Skii: soundkonverter should do the job once you have the necessary codecs
<Skii> why not???
<_2> cause you don't listen.
<lee> hmm and some arnt free
<Skii> how do i get the necessary codecs and how do i get soundkonverter???
<_2> skii visit   http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Skii> nm on how to get soundkonverter i already have it downloading  ^_^
<_2> don't download it.
<Skii> now, how do i get the nessary codecs for it???
<_2> nope.  it's not possable.
<_2> i give up.
<ptl> ?
<Skii> too late
<Skii> i'm srry
<ptl> why it's not possible? lol
<Skii> i did use adpet manager to get soundkonverter
<ptl> it's sorta lame, but it's possible
<Skii> i'm srry
<_2> ptl cause you just can't tell him,
<_2> he dont' hear a thing you say.
<Skii> tell me what???
<lee> hmm jsut a sec, I'll brb
<erik_> Hello, I'm having trouble getting KDE to update to 4.1.3 from 4.0.5 using adept
<Skii> i'm rite here, don't play me for a damn idot cuz that's NOT who i am
<lee> ehwait, I am still Downloading
<_2> erik_ error messages ?
<erik_> no just can't figure out how the hell to do it lol.
<ptl> erik_: try that from the console as root, aptitude purge $(dpkg -l | grep -- -kde4 | awk '{print $2}') && aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<erik_> used to gnome
<erik_> Okay give me one second to try that.
<lee> oh there's a thought, I didn't use the set up disk, instead I did a down load..I wonder if that could be my issue on why Kubuntus givng me such a headache
<lee> oops I didnt do a purge befor down laoding
<lee> oops my bad
<lee> ptl I knew I fergot something, I didn't purge lol
<erik_> That command is in the process of removing KDE4
<ptl> yes
<_2> ptl not meaning to be critical,  but would ; be better than && in that sting ?     you could leave him without a desktop
<ptl> because the KDE4 you have is not packaged the same way as kubuntu 8.10's kde
<lee> erg
<erik_> I still have gnome I can fall back on
<ptl> _2: you can be critical, I just used && because if this aptitude returns an error is because the removal wasn't successful
<erik_> If this borks my kde desktop
<lee> me too and that is waht I am running atm
 * mister-tea again says hi to _2
<erik_> Okay, I'm back at the prompt
<lee> ptl i wasn't joking it seriously did that wierd thing with that ISO in KDE
<_2> yes i realize why,   just thinking that ;.* -f    might be a "safer" methood  but again,  that's your call not mine.
<ptl> lee: I believe you, but that's it, you should also check the md5... anyway, if you can reproduce that, you should file a bug report
<lee> any idea on waht would cause the system to double the same ISO
<lee> yeah I leanred a lesson
<_2> mister-tea by the time i answered earlier you was went.
<ptl> _2: might be
<lee> any reloading after deleting that ISO lol
<erik_> BTW, I'm using Hardy Heron if that makes a difference
<_2> see     ^
<_2> :)
 * _2 hides again.
 * mister-tea sorry
<erik_> ptl: Okay, where do I go from here?
<ptl> erik_: ?
<lee> ptl I'll try to reproduce it..I should have take a snap shot
<ptl> erik_: better use update-manager to upgrade to intrepid ibex
<ptl> erik_: or just change all the occurences of /etc/apt/sources.list from 'hardy' to 'intrepid', it works too
<ptl> I am sort of away now, studying HP-UX
<lee> HM also another bug that I should report on is while running the planetarium, program , while down loading, the down load bar was flashing through the planetarium the strobing  effect was driving me nuts
<lee> its been a while since I filed a bug reprt
<twylight> I am so glad my spacebar works properly again
<lee> ok, be back later.. hmm Ill see if I can remmember my old nick to file those bugs..maybe its time for some bug squashing
<lee> I miss my earlier days of having a c-64 lol
<_2> lee i still have one.
<lee> lol coolio, I actually fried something in my while writing a program I am not sure though if it was a program though or if it jsut up and died, a few of the ICS were toasted :(
<lee> Curious though, eh I thaught the chips in those were non programable
<lee> well the last DVD
<lee> Crosses his fingers
<lee> and checking the checksum
<_2> well i'm out.   thanks guys of putting up with me    i'll come back when i can't stay so long.
<lee> eh, K3b isn't working? this is really weird, this is just not my day lol
<lee> bbl
<lee> Ok this is strange since when did they add flushing the cahce in K3b?
<Wicked> how can i make it so in konqueror i can right click and choose to add files/folder to archive...or to extract files from archive? konq used to have this but in 8.10 it does not
<lee> not sure I I ever had that ability in all my times of using Kubuntu
<lee> so I defaulted and used Fire fox
<lee> MAybe osme one with more expiereince then I can help uou wicked
<lee> erg, I never should key while selepy
<lee> well, sad to say, I am on my way, but sleep becons thy name
<BonchBruevich> Hello, everyone. I've just received the security updates for "login" and "passwd" packages.
<BonchBruevich> Where can I read about what was the problem?
<Dr_willis> from the little update tool the Icon runs I see the 'changes' tab. :) and anotehr tab
<Dr_willis> disable the root password for virtual machines created with vm-builder
<Dr_willis>     on Ubuntu 8.10. (LP: #296841)
<Dr_willis> * debian/rules: use 'DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_LIBTOOL = pre' to work-around new
<Dr_willis>     libtool (thanks Colin Watson)
<Dr_willis> passwd change log  are identcial to those
<Synergy_Peace> hi all
<Synergy_Peace> i have installed a new dvd writer under intrepid however following error
<Synergy_Peace> it cannot mount
<Synergy_Peace> onald@synergy:~$ dmesg | tail
<Synergy_Peace> [  496.231271] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Aborted Command [current]
<Synergy_Peace> [  496.231279] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: I/O process terminated
<Synergy_Peace> [  496.231288] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 2496
<Synergy_Peace> [  496.299737] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
<Synergy_Peace> [  496.299756] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Aborted Command [current]
<Synergy_Peace> [  496.299764] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: I/O process terminated
<Synergy_Peace> [  496.299773] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 140
<Synergy_Peace> [  496.299914] udf: Block 35 of volume descriptor sequence is corrupted or we could not read it.
<Synergy_Peace> [  496.307098] udf: Block 48 of volume descriptor sequence is corrupted or we could not read it.
<Synergy_Peace> [  496.307111] UDF-fs: No partition found (1)
<Synergy_Peace> please assist me
<Synergy_Peace> how does one mount a dvd writer on the command line ?
<Dr_willis> sudo mount /dev/dvd /media/directory
<Dr_willis> or similer...
<Dr_willis> looks like that dvd may be currupted/dirty
<Dr_willis> !info wine-gecko
<ubottu> wine-gecko (source: wine-gecko): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Web Browser). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.1.0-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 5609 kB, installed size 5700 kB
<Synergy_Peace> dr wiilis message said
<Synergy_Peace> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Synergy_Peace> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Dr_willis> tell it a filesstem type then. :)
<Dr_willis> -t iso9660 or -t udf
<Dr_willis> or -t auto  (which is the default I think)
<bambang>  is there any way config usb cdma modem that only support m$
<bambang> ???
<Dr_willis> If you are lucky someone has  reversed-enginered some drivers for it.. for linux.
<Dr_willis> if not.. then no.
<Synergy_Peace> dr willis mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
 * Dr_willis is not sure what cdma means.. but thats  the general thing for linux..  
<Dr_willis> Synergy_Peace,  so?
<Dr_willis> its a dvd.. it is read only
<Synergy_Peace> oh so it should list files
<Dr_willis> Err... yes.. you shoudl be able to access all files in a 'read only' manner.
<alejandro> why i cant install nvidia propietary modules?
<alejandro> i have kubuntu 7.10
<Dr_willis> That release is a bit out of date.. but you shoudl be able to use the hardware-manager tool to install them
<Dr_willis> or whatever it was called back then
<Synergy_Peace> dr willis so it the dvd is mounted however it will not play the dvd
<Dr_willis> look on the mountpoint.. see wht files are there.. you see files?
<Synergy_Peace> yes
<Dr_willis> and is this a comercial dvd? or one you made?
<Synergy_Peace> commercial
<Dr_willis> You did instapp the dcss stuff that lets you play encrypted comercial dvds ?
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<peto_> hi
<Dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu     To play encrypted DVDs, the libdvdcss2 package is essential. libdvdcss is a simple library designed for accessing DVDs like a block device without having to bother about the decryption.
<Synergy_Peace> yes have dvdcss from mediubuntu
<Dr_willis> Then you proberly need to tell the player the proper location of the dvd
<Synergy_Peace> ok
<Dr_willis> I tend to use vlc, or gmplayer
<Dr_willis> they have menus for that
<Synergy_Peace> i have tryed mplayer totem and dragon
<Dr_willis> gmplayer - menu -> open -> dvd
<Synergy_Peace> is there a way for to start hal manually so as to redect my dvd drive?
<Dr_willis> mplayer is command line.. You could perhaps use 'mplayer /dev/dvd'
<sd32> uʍop ǝpısdn pǝuɹnʇ llɐ ʇǝƃ ı sǝɯıʇǝɯos
<Dr_willis> You may need to tweak your fstab entry
<Scopic> hi all
<Scopic> anyone know if the GeForce 9600M GS is supported, or were to look? im seeing conflicting reports
<Dr_willis> Ive heard  the latest  cards/drivers have some issues.. I would say check the forums
<Scopic> yea, nothing concrete there either
<Scopic> nvidia use to be the way to go, but now I have been hearing that there newest drivers are terrible
<Scopic> don't know what truth that has
<Dr_willis> Ive had no issues on my 3 nvidia systems
<Dr_willis> but they are not 'cutting edge new'
<Synergy_Peace> dr willis my fstab entry is
 * Scopic nods
<Dr_willis> 8800gtsxxx, 5500,  some laptop,
<Synergy_Peace>     /dev/scd1       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<Scopic> I am shopping for a new laptop, got it narrowed down to about 3. checking there compatibility the best I can before purchase
<Dr_willis> Synergy_Peace,  i dont even have a entry in my fstab for the cdrom... thats interesting
<Dr_willis> could be HAL wont touch it - if its in fstab
<spawn57> hi, i just want to recompile the cifs module with acls enabled, is there away to do this by doing the command 'make modules' against the source ...
<Synergy_Peace> maybe the entry is for an old cdrom that i removed
<Synergy_Peace> should i delete the entry in fstab so hal can redect?
<Dr_willis> try it and see
<Dr_willis> or comment it out
<Synergy_Peace> ok
<I_Died_Once> I have a question/problem with kubuntu 8.10 with KDE 4.1
<I_Died_Once> I've reinstalled twice trying to figure out and restore my system to a working state
<I_Died_Once> comeing off of a fresh install, I go to my settings to change some of the appearance and effects settings... it asks if i want to apply settings, and not its just sitting there
<I_Died_Once> not frozen, as I can move the mouse,m but thats it
<I_Died_Once> **now
<Dr_willis> kde 4.1 can be very argravating...
<I_Died_Once> how do i restore to a working desktop?
<I_Died_Once> it never came back up after trying a new setting
<Dr_willis> you could logout and try removing all the users .kde* settings and  log back in
<I_Died_Once> ......ok
<christof> Try removing / renaming ~/.kde
<I_Died_Once> will try that
<I_Died_Once> its telling me its a directory and its not empty
<christof> mv .kde .kde.sav
<Dr_willis> Its telling you the truth. :)
<birnissom> hi, so am I the only one for whom firefox scrollbars/tabs don't look right with the qt-gtk style?
<dwidmann> birnissom: you should be able to set which qt style manually in systemsettings, try manually setting it to something other that "use my kde style" and see if it improves
<birnissom> dwidmann: well I tried raleigh and it looks even uglier - seem like that's the default gtk application look on kde
<birnissom> dwidmann: I resolved it more or less with the colorful tabs extension. now I just have strange-looking/behaving scrollbars
<dwidmann> birnissom: try the "qt4" option
<dwidmann> birnissom: or perhaps "qtcurve"
<birnissom> dwidmann: yeah that's the one that's giving me problems
<Alexandru> uo
<birnissom> I don't have qtcurve
<birnissom> dwidmann: do you know how I could get that?
<dwidmann> birnissom: then install it :)
<dwidmann> birnissom: I think it's the kde-style-qtcurve package
<dwidmann> birnissom: oh, and on the same page where you set that in systemsettings, it mentions something about a firefox/thunderbird "scrollbar" fix, have you tried it?
<birnissom> dwidmann: yep tried that
<birnissom> dwidmann: great, got qtcurve, thanks
<Krym> Hey
<dwidmann> birnissom: you're welcome
<dwidmann> hi krym
<birnissom> next question. In the previous adept version I was able to just do a search and basically get the output of apt-cache search something. Can I still do that?
<Krym> I'm having problems with lampp 1.6.8a and I know this is probably not the right place to go
<Krym> it's a lib problem
<dwidmann> birnissom: dunno, I took 1 look at adept 3.0 and decided I'd much rather use apt-cache/apt-get ...
<birnissom> dwidmann: well I learned apt-cache/get thanks to adept 3.0. Oh well :)
<knusperfrosch> hi
<Krym> so..
<knusperfrosch> what in the blue fuck happened to adept ion .?
<knusperfrosch> just deinstalled MB of packages
<Krym> hello language
<knusperfrosch> 630
<dwidmann> knusperfrosch: what were you doing that it wanted to remove so much?
<knusperfrosch> adept showed me 14 updates that should deinstall 20kb but after hiting apply it grew up to 630
<dwidmann> knusperfrosch: hmm
<knusperfrosch> looks like a really dirty bug in adept
<Krym> anyway I start up lampp and it gives me :error while loading  shared libraries: libsybdb.so.5: cannot open shard object file: No such..
<dwidmann> knusperfrosch: do you have any idea what it is that it removed?
<dwidmann> Krym: try running "sudo ldconfig" and see if that does anything for the problem
<dwidmann> knusperfrosch: check /var/log/apt/.....
<knusperfrosch> well i didn't pay attention on it, got blunted by regulare updates so it took some time till i got mistrustfull
<Krym> no changes
<dwidmann> knusperfrosch: I know I've been hit with plenty of packages to remove from hardy (like all the *-kde4 packages)
<knusperfrosch> after seeing mysql passing by and linux-modules-2.6.something i got in panic and killed adept
<a_> is there a system monitor that tracks and identifys remote connections ?
<dwidmann> knusperfrosch: having upgraded to intrepid
<knusperfrosch> no kde4 on that machine
<dwidmann> !adeptfix | knusperfrosch
<ubottu> knusperfrosch: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<knusperfrosch> ubottu: in don't care about the db, i care about no internet connection and no kernel modules on that machine. the db is some low prio problem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dwidmann> knusperfrosch: apt-get might very well try to remove the same things, run that command, then "sudo apt-get upgrade" to check and see what it wants to do
<a_> !system monitor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system monitor
<dwidmann> knusperfrosch: was it mid-installation/removal when you shut it down? If so ... you might have to run "sudo apt-get -f install" and maybe also 'sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<knusperfrosch> that machine is completely screwed up. lan is broken due to hardware defect and wlan got broken due to deinstalled modules
<a_> anyone here use Konversation? what does it mean when some names are light grey in the list on the right?
<a_> such as KingOfDos
<dwidmann> knusperfrosch: in that case ... I hope your /home is on another partition because reinstalling might be the easiest option
<knusperfrosch> dwidmann: for shure it was. that was the only method to stop that amok runnink adept from deinstalling my whole system
<knusperfrosch> dwidmann: god praise the livecd ;)
<contrast> greets, everyone
<dwidmann> a_: I use it. ... I think it means they're set to "away"
<dwidmann> hi contrast
<a_> dwidmann: yeah makes sense i guess
<Jampiter> Hi - I've got a question which I asked the other day but I forgot the answer
<contrast> i'm unable to get sound in s/mplayer, tried every audio driver - no dice. any ideas?
<dwidmann> contrast: the right one to use, at least in my experience, is "-ao alsa9"
<knusperfrosch> dwidmann: home isn't another partition since i don't see any sense in partitioning a hardisk unless i use more than one OS on it. everything else makes unflexible and wastes disc capacity
<dwidmann> contrast: you've tried it with multiple *different* video files?
<contrast> dwidmann: yep
<knusperfrosch> has adept any sort of log?
<Jampiter> I recently installed KDE4 on Hardy, but whenever I try to start it it loads up half way through the loading screen before the screen goes black and dumps me back on the login screen. I was told I needed to do a console login and delete a specific file but I can't remember what it was... any ideas?
<dwidmann> knusperfrosch: well, there are *other* benefits to keeping /home separate
<dwidmann> knusperfrosch: such as during upgrades, reinstalls, etc ... you don't have to backup anything, all you have to do is go ahead and do it.
<contrast> dwidmann: that got it, thanks. i didn't try all the drivers on multiple files. whoops
<Krym> anybody here familiar with lampp
<knusperfrosch> dwidmann: i backup everything, everyday ;) and i got out of the reinstall-os-every-half-year-rhythm since i switched all my machines to FOSS, so this is the first time i have to do so
<knusperfrosch> but i'd like to find out why adept failed so massively
<dwidmann> knusperfrosch: try the logs in /var/log/apt/ ... maybe it writes to those as well
<noaXess> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Jampiter> Anyone?
<a_> hey... can i emulate my ps2 (playstation 2 ) on my linux pc?
<dwidmann> Jampiter: maybe ~/.ICEauthority
<Jampiter> Ok, I'll try that
<Jampiter> ...how do I do a console login again?
<Jampiter> And how do I delete files in the console... I've never had to do it
<dwidmann> Jampiter: rm filename
<Dr_willis> http://linuxcommand.org/
<Jampiter> Thanks
<Jampiter> But how do I login to the console?
<Dr_willis> alt-ctrl-f1
<Dr_willis> login: username
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jampiter> Ok
<Jampiter> Thanks :)
<Dr_willis> alt-ctrl-f7 to get back to X
<noaXess> hm.. i want backup my whole disk to a compressed disk image.. can i do that with dd if=/dev/sda | gzip > /home/sda.bin.gz
<Jampiter> Thanks :)
<dwidmann> noaXess: you didn't specify an "of" to dd, it won't work
<dwidmann> dd if=infile of=outfile
<Jampiter> I've pressed CTRL+ALT+F1 and now the cursor's vanished and it's locked up
<Dr_willis> dont forget the bs option
<noaXess> dwidmann: but look in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem there is the command dd if=/dev/hda1 | gzip > /home/hda1.bin.gz
<Jampiter> Will it work if I log into KDE3 and delete the file from there?
<Krym> need some help with lampp libs
<Dr_willis> Ive seen where some X video drivers mess witht he consoles.. I always disable the framebuffer in such cases
<knusperfrosch> dwidmann: /var/log/dpkg.log is quite verbose but i'll first need a livecd to copy it, since usb-sticks don't work anymore...
<dwidmann> noaXess: I would do "dd if=/dev/sda of=sdabackup bs=4096; gzip sdabackup
<noaXess> dwidmann: you mean first dd command and the gzip command..
<dwidmann> noaXess: right
<noaXess> dwidmann: so i need exact same size of of then for if.. exact same hd size or more..
<dwidmann> noaXess: right
<noaXess> ok.. search ing a big hd :)
<dwidmann> noaXess: I think you can compress on the fly if you use partimage
<noaXess> dwidmann: how?
<dwidmann> noaXess: well, partimage has a curses gui, it's not a hidden option, it's pretty obvious
<knusperfrosch> LOL adept even deinstalled the kernel
<dwidmann> knusperfrosch: that's very odd.
<noaXess> dwidmann: you mean qparted?
<noaXess> qtparted
<dwidmann> noaXess: no.
<dwidmann> !info partimage | noaXess
<ubottu> noaxess: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-1 (intrepid), package size 271 kB, installed size 960 kB
<noaXess> aha
<noaXess> installing ;)
<Krym> so im thinking that hardy doesnt work with lampp
<Jampiter> dwidmann: deleting ~/.ICEauthority didn't work :(
<noaXess> dwidmann: do you now partimage?
<dwidmann> Jampiter: well you were awfully vague ... that was just one of the possibilities.
<Jampiter> What else could I try
<Jampiter> I'm not using graphics accelleration, so could that be a factor?
<dwidmann> Jampiter: who or what told you that you need to delete a file?
<Jampiter> Dr_Willis I think
<Jampiter> The other day
<Jampiter> I didn't actually do it 'cos it started working
<Jampiter> I thought it had fixed itself but now it's gone all weirdy again
<dwidmann> well, Dr_willis is around, as of ten minutes ago, why not ask him?
<Dr_willis> Huh?
 * Dr_willis is watching Dr Who. :)
<Jampiter> Hi Dr_Willis
<Jampiter> KDe4's still broke - it still goes black and dumps me back on the login screen if I try and log in on it
<Jampiter> :(
<Jampiter> I think you told me to delete a troublesome file, but I can't remember what it was
<Dr_willis> I rarely use kde4 so no idea what one it would be
<Mojo_risin> is it possible to make a panel vertical in KDE 4?
<dwidmann> Mojo_risin: click on the little shell thingon the far side of the panel, then try to drag the panel to the side.
<Mojo_risin> dwidmann: does not work for me
<dwidmann> Jampiter: try moving your home directory, (something like, sudo mv $HOME $HOME_backup), then "sudo mkdir $HOME", then try to log in
<Dr_willis> just movuing the .kde directorys may do it. :) unless hes using compiz
<apadox> hi, how can i see what video driver do I have
<dwidmann> apadox: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mojo_risin> dwidmann: ah ok, one has to drag the configuration area
<a_> does 8.10 improve performance over 8.04 when trying windows games on wine?
<dwidmann> Mojo_risin: yeah, I was pretty sure that was how to do it ...
<Jampiter> Ok dwidmann - I'll try that
<dwidmann> Jampiter: one sec, you might need to "sudo chown $USER:$USER $HOME" after that
<Jampiter> Ok
<Jampiter> dwidmann: On the first one it's saying missing destination file operand
<ActionParsnip> dwidmann: nice one dude
<noaXess> have kde4 on my kubuntu 8.04...
<noaXess> is there a simple way to remove all kde4 packages?
<apadox> dwidmann: no I am on different wifi and it works so it has nothing to do with drivers .. something about my router
<noaXess> i had it only for testing..
<dwidmann> Jampiter: so, "sudo mv $HOME $HOME_backup" failed?
<apadox> about that wireless wired not connecting if you remember
<Jampiter> noaXess: Sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Jampiter> Yeah it did dwidmann
<dwidmann> Jampiter: no, that's only a meta-package
<Jampiter> Ah, ok
<dwidmann> noaXess: try removing "kdelibs5"
<noaXess> dwidmann: and kdelibs5-data too?
<dwidmann> noaXess: yeah ... but remove those and *most* of kde4 should be gone just like that, I can't promise that that'll get all of it though.
<noaXess> okay..
<noaXess> thanks
<noaXess> but.. need i remove all kde4 packages if i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<dwidmann> noaXess: no
<noaXess> cause the current kde4 install is not in the standard place
<a_> what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<dwidmann> noaXess: the upgrade process will remove them for you
<noaXess> aha.. then.. just upgrade..
<noaXess> dwidmann: have you done it?
<dwidmann> noaXess: follow the instructions on kubuntu.org
<noaXess> jep ok.. i have it
<a_> is it just different graphics?
<Jampiter> a_: Ubuntu has GNOME, Kubuntu has KDE
<Jampiter> Different user environments and included software
<ActionParsnip> a_: its a different desktop environment
<a_> ah
<ActionParsnip> a_: you can run a different window manager on either but kubuntu by default uses kwin and ubuntu uses metacity
<Jampiter> Gaaaah!
<Jampiter> Is there any other way of moving my home folder?
<Jampiter> Everything I try is saying there's a missing operand
<dwidmann> Jampiter: well, you could try manually typing those paths instead of using the variables
<ActionParsnip> Jampiter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=325048
<Jampiter> hat would they be?
<Jampiter> *What
<dwidmann> Jampiter: type "ls /home/"
<ActionParsnip> couldnt you just mv it to another location then symlink it?
<Jampiter> I have no idea
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: then all the files would still be accessible, the idea is to force it to regenerate things, and it'll hopefully work then
<apadox> how can I activate Ati driver in kubuntu
<Jampiter> dwidmann: moving it has worked now - it's now in /homebackup
<ActionParsnip> dwidmann: oh i see
<Dr_willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dwidmann> Jampiter: you weren't supposed to mv /home itself, but /home/yourusername
<Jampiter> Yeah, sorry, that's what I've done
<dwidmann> Jampiter: now, mkdir /home/yourusername
<Jampiter> Yep
<Jampiter> And done the chown thing.. now trying it
<dwidmann> Jampiter: then, chown yourusername:yourusername /home/yourusername
<Jampiter> Yep :)
<dwidmann> all of those command succeeded, no "permission denied" errors, right?
<Jampiter> No errors
<Jampiter> It's loading KDE4 now
<Jampiter> NOOO
<Jampiter> It's still doing it!
<dwidmann> no?
<Jampiter> It's still dumping me on the login screen
<dwidmann> Jampiter: hmm, well it's certainly not a user config issue then ... restore your files back
<Jampiter> I didn't have any to start with :p
<Jampiter> Ok
<Jampiter> Any other ideas?
<dwidmann> humm, Jampiter, pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<mkrahmeh> jampiter..try to symlink your backup folder from /home/username
<Jampiter> dwidmann: The other comp isn't on the net.. i think it's just what it would be out of the box
<Jampiter> It's a fresh install and I don't have any graphics acceleration
<Jampiter> mkrahmeh: ?
<paddler> Hello, anyone know how to print a PDF file from the command line under Intrepid? I used to use 'kprinter' but I wonder if I should now be using something else.
<dwidmann> Jampiter: maybe if you move the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, to force it to guess things ... yes, why not try that?
<Jampiter> Ok
<mkrahmeh> jampiter..its about finding your config files to load at startup
<apadox> why do I get this when trying to enable ati driver http://paste.ubuntu.com/71778/
<mkrahmeh> that s what i ve seen
<mkrahmeh> right?
<dwidmann> paddler: kprinter is still present, if it works, use it.
<Jampiter> Uh.. dwidmann...
<Jampiter> I've done that and I think it's completely broken
<Jampiter> No graphics are showing up and I have a red line at the top of the screen
<paddler> dwidmann: OK, it's just the upgrade from Hardy to Intrepid removed it and I wondered if kprinter was deprecated. I'm happy to re-install and use it though :-) Thanks.
<dwidmann> Jampiter: ah, video issues afterall perhaps ... what video card do you have?
<Jampiter> None
<dwidmann> Jampiter: fine, then what integrated graphics do you have?
<Jampiter> Onboard I think
<Jampiter> This computer's a few years old with no graphics acelleration
<dwidmann> Jampiter: that doesn't help ... type in lspci | less
<Jampiter> It's jsut restarting.. I'm seeing i that'll make it work a bit
<ActionParsnip> Jampiter: lspci | grep -i vga
<mkrahmeh> jampiter...try: lspci | grep -i vga
<Jampiter> Hooray! Login screen's appeared so it wan't completely buggered
<Jampiter> Ok, it's not letting me type |
<dwidmann> ah yes, I should have mentioned that you need to "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart", or switch back to kdm (ctrl+alt+f7) then either select restart or hit ctrl + alt + bksp
<Jampiter> It's just making a wierd noise
<dwidmann> A weird noise eh?
<Jampiter> I'm using failsafe mode - I can't do a console login for some reason
<Jampiter> I press cTRL+ALT+F1 and it locks up
<Jampiter> I think it's the KDE noise for now being able to type something
<a_> i have a problem with "write permission" on a linux (.run) installer but i have the adminstrator password... how do i continue installation?
<lokai> did you use sudo, a_?
<a_> lokai: no its an automatic installer you just allow it to run and it does its own thing
<lokai> are you installing from the command line?
<lokai> or is it a GUI thing?
<Dr_willis> a_,  sudo whatever.run
<Dr_willis> what is this .run installing anyway?
<a_> lokai: no it is a single file designed to install itself from withion a terminal, i do nothing just open it and agree the license
<Jampiter> dwidmann: Done that and now I just have a black screen with a blinking cursor line at the top left corner
<dwidmann> Jampiter: umm, that's not good :\
<apadox> why do I get this when trying to enable restricted  ati driver http://paste.ubuntu.com/71778/
<dwidmann> Jampiter: I still want to know what the graphics chipset is .... or we won't have much luck helping you
<lokai> yeah you need to run it under using sudo. You need to run it from command line using sudo <program>
<a_> dr willis: it is whee it puts the files in a folder off the desktop i guess
<dwidmann> Jampiter: lscpi | grep VGA
<a_> lokai: no you dont type in commands for this
<Jampiter> dwidmann: It's loading up again
<a_> lokai you double click it...
<dwidmann> Jampiter: unless you told it to boot to "recovery mode" you might not have much luck, if you can't get to a console
<lokai> a_: I'm telling you need to use the command line to give it the proper privelages. Theres no way around that, I'm fairly confident.
<a_> lokai: how should i do that?
<lokai> open up konsole
<a_> lokai: cannot do it in "properties"?
<lokai> dont think so.
<lokai> type "cd <directory where the thing is saved>"
<lokai> type "sudo <program>" or "sudo sh <program>"
<Jampiter> dwidmann: I've selected the recovery mode fromt he boot menu
<a_> lets say my user name is a and could you type in the exact line as i should do in the terminal please , lokai
<dwidmann> Jampiter: you should be able to get  root shell from there
<a_> lokai for the desktop
<Jampiter> Great
<Jampiter> What should I do now?
<dwidmann> Jampiter: well, lscpi | grep VGA should tell us the graphics chipset
<lokai> a_: I don't understand that last bit of your statement
<Jampiter> dwidmann: It's come up with a choice of resume, root or xfix
<Jampiter> Is it root?
<a_> lokai: the file is on the desktop, user:a file:worldofpadman.run ... what exactly should i say to the terminal?
<dwidmann> Jampiter: yeah, that's the option you want
<lokai> type "cd Desktop" to change your working directory to your desktop
<a_> right
<a_> done
<lokai> Next try "sudo <programname>"
<lokai> or "sudo sh <programname>"
<lokai> if that doesn't work
<a_> lokai: i did it and entered password it says "command not found"
<Jampiter> dwidmann: 01:00.0 VGA compatiable controller: Silicon intedrated Systems [SiS] 630/730 PCI/AGP VGA display adapter (rev 31)
<a_> ah
<a_> yes its running again
<a_> @lokai
<lokai> there, it should work now. Using 'sudo' gives whatever command you enter after it root rights.
<ActionParsnip> lokai: if its grapical, you'll need kdesudo
<a_> lokai: yep is going in now
<a_> thanks
<lokai> ActionParsnip: Not necessarily
<Jampiter> Does that mean anything to you dwidmann?
<dwidmann> Jampiter: kinda, I've never actually come across that, only heard of it
<lokai> a_: Just make sure you know what you're giving root rights to. ;)
<Jampiter> Should I restart?
<dwidmann> Jampiter: mv the xorg.conf file back,
<Jampiter> Ok
<dwidmann> Jampiter: then open it with nano
<Jampiter> Ok
<ActionParsnip> lokai: yes necessarily, you can ruin file ownerships and permissions with sudo <gui app name>
<Jampiter> Now what?
<ActionParsnip> lokai: sudo doesnt configure the running environment for gui apps and can cause issues
<lokai> ActionParsnip: Hm. I've been running systemsetting using sudo for the past couple months without issues...
<dwidmann> Jampiter: go down to the device section, there should be a line for "Driver", which one is it?
<ActionParsnip> lokai: ou'll see
<ActionParsnip> *you'll
<Jampiter> It says: Identifier              "Configured Video Device"
<lokai> ActionParsnip: haha, let's hope not ;)
<dwidmann> Jampiter: like I said, the "Driver" line, is the only one i'm really interested in
<Jampiter> That's all it has
<Jampiter> That's the only line in Section "Device"
<ActionParsnip> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> You should never use normal sudo to start graphical applications as root. You should use gksudo (kdesudo on Kubuntu) to run such programs.  gksudo sets HOME=~root, and copies .Xauthority to a tmp directory. This prevents files in your home directory becoming owned by root. (AFAICT, this is all that's special about the environment of the started process with gksudo vs. sudo).
<ActionParsnip> from the OFFICIAL documentation
<dwidmann> Jampiter: then perhaps we should add a new line for it
<ActionParsnip> lokai: you can technically use kdesudo for cli apps too
<Jampiter> What should I put?
<bjaimes> hola
<dwidmann> Jampiter, it will be this exactly, including quotes: Driver "sis"
<Jampiter> Ok
<Jampiter> Now what?
<bjaimes> #ubunte-es
<dwidmann> Jampiter: now type "exit" and it will either resume automatically or ask if you want to, (resume boot that is), go for it, hopefully it will help.
<Jampiter> Just type exit?
<Jampiter> I don't know how to use nano
<bjaimes> #ubuntu_es
<ActionParsnip> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/82372
<dwidmann> Jampiter: oh, wait .. you need to save first
<dwidmann> Jampiter: I think ctrl + x saves
<ActionParsnip> Jampiter: type as you would, when you are finished press ctrl+x then press y to save and press enter to use the same name
 * dwidmann isn't very familiar with nano either
 * dwidmann likes vim
<Jampiter> So where do I type exit? just in the main editing box?
<dwidmann> Jampiter: after exiting nano, yes.
<ActionParsnip> Jampiter: type in the file, press ctrl+x to exit, you will be asked (at the bottom) if you wanna save, press y, then press enter to use the same filename
<Jampiter> Oh yeah
<Jampiter> Resuming boot now
 * ActionParsnip loves nano
 * Dr_willis pukes on nano. :)
<Jampiter> YES! OH YES!
<Jampiter> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!
<Jampiter> KDE4 WORKS!
<Jampiter> IT WORKS!
<Jampiter> Thank you :D
<Jampiter> dwidmann :D
<dwidmann> You're welcome :)
<dwidmann> enjoy
<Jampiter> Thanks :D
<ActionParsnip> hehe awesome
<ActionParsnip> wtg bro
<dwidmann> Okay, I'd better go to bed before sun starts to get bright, good night all
<ActionParsnip> haha
<ActionParsnip> peace
<ActionParsnip> just not emacs :(
<Jampiter> Cya dwidmann and thanks for the help :D
<ActionParsnip> Jampiter: now get updates and you are away
<ActionParsnip> so much nicer in here than #ubuntu
<SkEmO> anyway, time to sleep, g'nite! ç:D
<ActionParsnip> peace out SkEmO
<SkEmO> thanks ActionParsnip :D
<walzmyn> I've managed to get /home full (100%) and it's causeing login problems. I'm looking at it via CLI - how do I delete files in a way that'll reduce the used side of the partition?
<noaXess> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<walzmyn> was that to me?
<ActionParsnip> walzmyn: how big is you ~/.mozilla directory?
<walzmyn> i dunna, why?
<ActionParsnip> walzmyn: what folder is largest (you may want to show hidden files)
<walzmyn> i'm trying to empty my trash folder
<ActionParsnip> walzmyn: temp internet files are stored there which can be purged
<ActionParsnip> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<walzmyn> i've already used rm to delete a big file I knew I had, but it didn't reduce the size of the drive
<Dr_willis> we need a Trash Standard.. :)
<walzmyn> I'm looking at the trash folder, I want to know the CLI command to get rid of the files
<Dr_willis> !find trash
<ActionParsnip> cd ~/.local/share/Trash && rm -rf *
<Dr_willis> theres some trash cli tools also. :)
<walzmyn> I did that on the other file, and it still says /home is 100% full
<Dr_willis> trash-cli - command line trashcan utility
<walzmyn> ok
<ActionParsnip> walzmyn: you need to find out which folders are largest and skim them down some
<ActionParsnip> walzmyn: try du ~/ | less
<walzmyn> ActionParsnip, I have found the folder I wish to removed stuff from. There's 4 or 5 gigs in here
<walzmyn> But i've already used rm on a folder that had 2 gigs in it and it did not free up any space
<Dr_willis> kde3 had that filesize/foldersize view in Konwueror.. does kde4 have that?
<ActionParsnip> walzmyn: then rm files or rm -rf for folders (make sure you want to remove EVERYTHING in that folder as rm -rf recursively deletes everything
<Dr_willis> rm'd with the gui or command line?
<walzmyn> command line
<walzmyn> df still reports the partition as slap full
<walzmyn> i just wanted to make sure that before I did rm to all of my Trash folder files that they were actually going to reduce the size of the partition
<walzmyn> used size
<walzmyn> ok, did it, df reports 99% now
<Dr_willis> If you just have a bunch of directories, however, you can easily figure out which ones are largest by giving the correct arguments to “du” and “sort”. Here is how:
<Dr_willis> du -sk * | sort +0nr
<ActionParsnip> walzmyn: id jst keep rming stuff, or archive your pr0n / images to dvd / whatever if you dont access them
<Dr_willis> if that works.. heh
<Dr_willis> i think sort options have changed
<walzmyn> ActionParsnip, if i can get back into my primary user i'm going to do all that
<walzmyn> i had to create a new user with it's home in /usr just to get logged in
<walzmyn> This was a total screw up all the way around
<walzmyn> I backed up linux and went to wipe my drive to dual boot winders
<ActionParsnip> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<walzmyn> I forgot to unplug the back up drive and windows formatted it
<walzmyn> so, a couple of days ago, I found an application that could recover the files off my backup drive - but the huge dump filled up /home
<ActionParsnip> walzmyn: yikes
<Dr_willis> 'user friendly' :P
<walzmyn> yeah, and it's a good thing I live 3k miles from Redmond
<ActionParsnip> microsoft works :)
<walzmyn> for who?
<ActionParsnip> bill
<walzmyn> just as long as you under stand the pecking order...
<walzmyn> I did all this to play a game
<walzmyn> I told my buddies that when we got tired of this one, never ask again, cause i was done with windows
<walzmyn> o...k...
<ActionParsnip> ?
<walzmyn> I just tried to switch user over to my primary and all I got was a konsole window up in the cornor
<walzmyn> my reaction exactly
<ActionParsnip> walzmyn: log offand select session type as kde
<walzmyn> ok
<walzmyn> That was the problem, last time i'd tried to log in i'd used failsafe
<walzmyn> thank you guys. i'm logging out of this account
 * walzmyn waves
<ActionParsnip> ok man
<ActionParsnip> peace
<noaXess> if i do sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/disk/hercules-image.bin bs=4096 i get dd: writing `/media/disk/hercules-image.bin': File too large after 4.3gb and dd stops
<Dr_willis> what filesystem is that disk?
<szal> pretty self-explanatory..  what size is /dev/hda, and what size is /media/disk?
<noaXess> /dev/sda is 200gb and /media/disk 500gb..
<noaXess> that should not be a problem
<noaXess> the 500gb is vfat..
<Dr_willis> you are trying to make a 4+gb file on a vfat filesystem?
<noaXess> ok.. i think thats the prob
<noaXess> jep
<noaXess>  i try
<Dr_willis> thats the issue..
<szal> no wonder it doesn't work, FAT32 doesn't cope w/ files larger than 4 GB
<Dr_willis> thatw why  i asked what filesystem earlier. :P
<noaXess> ou Dr_willis soory.. not seen..
<noaXess> what fs should i make ext2 or ext3 for the 500gb?
<courtjesterg> ddoes mozilla plugin work for konqueror?
<szal> what Mozilla plugin?
<courtjesterg> http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html
<courtjesterg> all of them
<noaXess> courtjesterg: just try :)
<Dr_willis> I always use ext3
<courtjesterg> what internet browser mail client fo you use? If so say i switched to seamonkey suit van i unistall konqueror and kmal and such?
<noaXess> Dr_willis: ok.. just mkfs it
<noaXess> i want upgrad to 8.10 but first create a backup :)
 * Dr_willis rarely bothers to Install anything
<courtjesterg> the koranganizer is not very organzied lol
<noaXess> its not an orange :) courtjesterg
<courtjesterg> ?
<noaXess> koranganizer -> korganizer
<courtjesterg> ohh but they are uninstallable completely unlike in windows where interent exploer is actually built in aand actually still installed
<courtjesterg> when you uninstall it
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: not strictly true
<noaXess> courtjesterg: i think you need uninstall the whole kontact suite
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: IE uses much of the librarys that are used by explorer so IER installs very little
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: if you completely uninstalled IE for every file then file browsing via gui would be impossile
<courtjesterg> thats why i asked about if konqueror was like interent exploerr is it built in but noticcce doliphine handles what exploer would normally do with right click on start menu
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: konqueror is file browsing / www, dolphin is only files. you will find konqueror uses many shared libs which will remain
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: any orphaned libs unused by other apps can be removed with sudo apt-get autoremove
<courtjesterg> ok so using another brower makes no sense really and developing konqueror even more to be useful and compatible would be better
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: you can use any borwser, even IE
<courtjesterg> yeah but i hate having more then one installed its a waste of space. I used in windows firefox cause IE sucks ;)
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: i use both, IE is actually better than IE in many ways
<courtjesterg> So let me try and get konqueror up to date and good for browseing
<noaXess> is there an extra channel for ubuntu MIP/UMPC?
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: http://home.comcast.net/~SupportCD/FirefoxMyths.html
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: just to clear up any confusion
<courtjesterg> ok thks
 * ActionParsnip uses opera mostly
<courtjesterg> ohh question before i go and start on my graphics driver again quick question been haveing problem when activating driver 96 with fonts saw alot of info but makes my head spin anyone got a real resolution to fix the font problem caused by this bug?
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: is it nvidia?
<courtjesterg> yes
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: can i see your xorg.conf
<courtjesterg> when i activate it in hardware drivers my fonts disappear in my applications it is the reccomended and right driver to use but if i go to 177 they reappear
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<courtjesterg> sure hang on
<ActionParsnip> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<szal> courtjesterg: well, if the 177 works, use that..  no need to use legacy software if it isn't required by anything
<szal> courtjesterg: what gfx card are we talking about anyway?
<apadox> how to make taskbar smaller
<courtjesterg> geforce3 64 ram on cards yeah i know but it is good haven't activated the driver yet since my reinstall no downloaded x sever
<szal> interestingly, I used to have a GF2 here, at some point replaced it w/ a used FX5900..  in the process I had my father's 5600 for testing purposes, and after installing the then-current driver for that card and replugging the GF2 the latter worked w/o problems
<szal> there he goes..
<apadox> how to make autologin
<ActionParsnip> !autologin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autologin
<szal> @ all: I'm contemplating trying Intrepid on a 2nd machine (as soon as I get it ;)) & wonder if KDE 4.1.x is playing w/o major problems
<ActionParsnip> apadox: system settings -> advanced -> user manager -> convenience tab
<ActionParsnip> szal: its not fully polished but its ok
<szal> from what I've heard so far I'm more inclined to wait for 4.2 for a full-blown installation..  so an additional question is whether KDE 3.5 is still available
 * szal is currently on openSUSE 11.0 w/ KDE 3.5.10
<ActionParsnip> http://forum.kde.org/showthread.php?tid=11996&pid=16199#pid16199
<apadox> thx ActionParsnip .... p.s. it is in login manager :)
<Walzmyn> why is the bluetooth app open everytime I log in, even though I tell it to go away and not come back?
<szal> ActionParsnip: so, conclusion --> better wait for 4.2 ;)
<ActionParsnip> apadox: im on my work lappy and have no access to a kde gui ;)
<ActionParsnip> szal: try it, you can always install another DE
<szal> another thing: how slim an install can one produce?  I was thinking in terms of using the altenate install CD to set up a text-only system and then gradually add things from the repos
<szal> so would there be a way to install only the bare minimum of KDE instead of the full desktop?
<ActionParsnip> szal: just dont install kubuntu-desktop as you'll get all the gumf you dont want
<k0nd0r> how can i install firefox on kubuntu..i downloaded it but its :S only code
<ActionParsnip> k0nd0r: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<szal> for a comparison, in openSUSE there is a pattern called 'kde3-basic' that installs only what is needed to fire up X and a KDE desktop w/ as few things as possible
<ActionParsnip> szal: you got some research to do dude
<k0nd0r> thanks i ll try it
<szal> heh
<ActionParsnip> k0nd0r: most apps are einstalled from repos
<k0nd0r> repos = ?
<k0nd0r> the command is sudo apt-get install name?
<k0nd0r> for .package files?
<k0nd0r> file extensions*
<courtjesterg> ok hang on
<szal> .package?
<k0nd0r> i got aMSN and it has extension .package
<k0nd0r> see there...http://www.amsn-project.net/linux-downloads.php
<k0nd0r> i want to install a client for msn messenger
<ActionParsnip> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<courtjesterg> ok how do you want me to paste my x.config?
<ActionParsnip> k0nd0r: sudo apt-get install amsn
<ActionParsnip> k0nd0r: or replace amsn with pidgin
<k0nd0r> k0nd0r@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install amsn
<k0nd0r> Reading package lists... Done
<k0nd0r> Building dependency tree
<k0nd0r> Reading state information... Done
<courtjesterg> been told not to paste in window so where do i paste
<k0nd0r> E: Couldn't find package amsn
<k0nd0r> sorry for flooding
<ActionParsnip> k0nd0r: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install amsn
<szal> k0nd0r: have Universe enabled?
<k0nd0r> from where?:P
<k0nd0r> its downloading somthing;)
<szal> should already be in the sources.list, you just need to uncomment it
<ActionParsnip> k0nd0r: its from the repos
<k0nd0r> i just installed kubuntu...first time working with linux..thanks..
<ActionParsnip> k0nd0r: you wont actually download many apps as what you need is in repos
<k0nd0r> oh..nice..
<ActionParsnip> !paste > courtjesterg
<ubottu> courtjesterg, please see my private message
<k0nd0r> thanks actionparsnip
<k0nd0r> i am ok now with amsn;)
<ActionParsnip> k0nd0r: anytime
<ActionParsnip> k0nd0r: and cli installs
<k0nd0r> cli installs?
<k0nd0r> =?
<ActionParsnip> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<k0nd0r>  i ll get a manual for linux:P i ll learn..so that i wont ask all the time:P
<courtjesterg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/71844/
<ActionParsnip> k0nd0r: you have one, man <command you want a manual on>
<courtjesterg> no fonts bug
<k0nd0r> yes i know that command..
<k0nd0r> man man:D
<ActionParsnip> k0nd0r: exactly
<k0nd0r> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<k0nd0r> ah...i know that one:P
<ActionParsnip> !amsn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn
<ActionParsnip> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2~debian-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 264 kB, installed size 876 kB
<ActionParsnip> amsn has support for webcams, pidgin doest. pidgin supports multiple protocols, amsn doesnt
<ActionParsnip> depends on your needs
<szal> Kopete works fine for MSN
<k0nd0r> pidgin has also encryption
<a> is there a hotkey for show desktop in ubuntu?
<k0nd0r> it takes alot of time to install firefox or?..:S
<ActionParsnip> k0nd0r: shouldnt do, depends on connection speed and how much needs updating to go with it
<bibstha> does kde have a colour picker?
<Dr_willis> kcolorchooser - color chooser and palette editor for KDE 4
<Dr_willis>  apt-cache search color
<bibstha> Dr_willis: thanks lemme try
<DarkTan> ok, skype thinks i can hear what it has to say....but i can't. using a sound blaster 32 card
<DarkTan> any ideas?
<twylight> good morning
<DarkTan> mornin'
<ActionParsnip> good ol sb32 :)
<szal> good ol' ES1371 :)
<ActionParsnip> you know it
<bodi> is there a way to add custom app launchers in kde4 ? (using intrepid)
<ActionParsnip> bodi: you you mean like katapult?
<ActionParsnip> !launcher
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about launcher
<ActionParsnip> !katapult
<ubottu> katapult is theapplication launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<bodi> ActionParsnip: ahh, I thought adding icons to the bottom panel was still possible
<ActionParsnip> bodi: yeah totally
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<ActionParsnip> bodi: right click and add a widget to run the app
<ActionParsnip> 14:16 here BluesKaj, g'afternoon ;)
<bodi> but I can only add things like the standard kde menu, or the moon phase widget ( o_O ) ... nothing useful
<ActionParsnip> bodi: to add to the kde menu run kmenuedit
<bodi> ActionParsnip: no I was trying to add to the standard panel (that includes the time, desktop icons, etc)
<k0nd0r> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<bodi> ActionParsnip: so I open the Add Widgets dialog, search for konsole ... nothing comes up
<k0nd0r> i did..sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<k0nd0r> Download done.
<bdgraue> ActionParsnip: he want to add an application launcher (some of his favorite apps ) to the panel
<k0nd0r> Flash Plugin installed.
<ActionParsnip> k0nd0r: are you running 64bit ir 32bit?
<bodi> ActionParsnip: then I look into Utilities ... nothing as well
<mercutio22> the windows partitioner deleted all my partitions!!! Testdisk found all of them but I am not sure how to recover them. Can someone help me out? http://www.pastebin.ca/1256144
<apadox_> how to make taskbar smaller
<ActionParsnip> bodi: i dont know about those, i dont use kwin
<k0nd0r> oh...its ok now...
<k0nd0r> 64 bit..
<ActionParsnip> k0nd0r: ok cool
<bodi> ActionParsnip: ah I see. thanks
<ActionParsnip> k0nd0r: if its ok then cool :)
<k0nd0r> but I opened it from konqueror:P
<k0nd0r> from ff its ok:P
<patricia> ola
<ActionParsnip> k0nd0r: try sudo apt-get install nsplauginwrapper && nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<patricia> que es esto?
<ActionParsnip> k0nd0r: if you get no flash, use that
<twylight> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mercutio22> I am desperate here
<mercutio22> please help me out
<twylight> what's the problem, mercutio22
<k0nd0r> from firefox i get flash but from conqueror no...i use ff so no prob:P ..ah...where can i find all the program list that i can install with sudo apt-get install ...[name]
<ActionParsnip> k0nd0r: apt-cache search <something>
<bdgraue> k0nd0r: try adept manager
<ActionParsnip> k0nd0r: or use a gui app like synaptic / adept which will let you search with a (slow) gui
<k0nd0r> E: Couldn't find package nsplauginwrapper
<k0nd0r> plugin?:P
<ActionParsnip> yep, delete the a character
<ActionParsnip> :)
<k0nd0r> o
<k0nd0r> :P
<k0nd0r> yeye..
<ActionParsnip> sp
<k0nd0r> thanks
<k0nd0r> nspluginwrapper is already the newest version.
<k0nd0r> ;)
<ActionParsnip> ok then the command will now run and flash will be ok
<twylight> let's play the highest uptime game
<genii> I think you want konqueror-nsplugins   or konqueror-nsplugins-kde4
<genii> twylight:  9:23AM  up 472 days, 16:26, 6 users, load averages: 0.03, 0.11, 0.06
<twylight> over a year wow
<ActionParsnip> twylight: not bad man
<twylight> haha no, my uptime is less than 24 hours at this point
<twylight> this is a fresh install
<apadox_> how can i set size of panels
<mercutio22> twylight, I lost all my partitions
<mercutio22> twylight, I can see and access them with testdisk
<mercutio22> twylight, I just don't know how to recover them
<BluesKaj> !grub | mercutio22
<ubottu> mercutio22: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mercutio22> BluesKaj, its not a grub problem
<twylight> partition stuff is lost on me
<mercutio22> http://www.pastebin.ca/1256144
<ActionParsnip> twylight: its simple dude
<DarkTan> ok, skype thinks i can hear what it has to say....but i can't. using a sound blaster 32 card
<DarkTan> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> !gparted | mercutio22
<ubottu> mercutio22: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<mercutio22> BluesKaj, http://www.pastebin.ca/1256144
<BluesKaj> yeah i saw your partitions , you may have to activate them again
<mercutio22> BluesKaj, do you know how to ?
<BluesKaj> it happened to me with a windows partition once , but I used gparted to reactivate it , or ultimate boot disk might work too
<khakane> could someone help me out? running Hardy Kubuntu, i plug an USB drive in machine, and the device does not show  up in dolphin anymore.  worked fine for months..  when i plugin i DO get a /dev/sd* assignment, but wont show up in dolphin  places
<BluesKaj> khakane: does it show up in konq ?
<mercutio22> BluesKaj, gparted just shows one big unallocated space
<khakane> i dont have konq installed
<khakane> no idea
<BluesKaj> konqueror that is
<khakane> ya i get what you're saying, and no i dont have it installed
<khakane> that program sucks heh
<BluesKaj> too bad , I fing konq quite useful
<BluesKaj> find
<Dr_willis> khakane,  try mounting it manually?
<khakane> i can mount it manually no problem
<Dr_willis> check fstab. make sure theres not an ectra entry for  /dev/sda or sdb or somthing similer.
<Dr_willis> I did a usb thumbdrive install and noticed that my first thumbdrive wouldent mount afterwards.. butr the 2nd i plugged in did. :)
<Dr_willis> had a 'cdrom' entry pointing to /dev/sda
<khakane> ive got 2 devices plugged in atm
<khakane> neither one are showing up, and one is assigned /dev/sde which ive never used before
<mercutio22> j #testdisk
<BluesKaj> mercutio22:  what testdisk ?
<mercutio22> BluesKaj, its a program that recovers partitions and data
<mercutio22> BluesKaj, I can't find anyone experienced with it though
<BluesKaj> never used it
<ActionParsnip> mercutio22: if the data has been written over, its gone
<twylight> !testdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk
<twylight> epic fail
<ActionParsnip> mercutio22: otherwise you can create an image of the partition with dd_rescue and get the data from the image it creates
<ActionParsnip> mercutio22: after you have fsck'd it
<ActionParsnip> mercutio22: you really should have a backup of your data, but i guess you learned the hardest way
<szal> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.9-1.1 (intrepid), package size 1196 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<khakane> guh i wish i could find someone who actually knew the backend of linux to help explain why this isnt working
<ActionParsnip> khakane: try #gentoo
<ActionParsnip> !info dd_resuce
<ubottu> Package dd_resuce does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !info dd_rescue
<ubottu> Package dd_rescue does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> gah
<khakane> they will just tell me to join #ubuntu
<khakane> and then they will tell me to join #kubuntu
<khakane> and then im right back here bouncing ideas off the wall
<k0nd0r> bye all....
<k0nd0r> thanks for helping me
<k0nd0r> cya
<mercutio22> ActionParsnip, I am not sure its writen I think I just lost the partition table
<mercutio22> ActionParsnip, ubuntu is backed up alright, I just don't wanna reinstall windows and all the games]
<genii> mercutio22: There seems a fairly comprehensive site here about testdisk : http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<mercutio22> genii, know, but I can't comprehend it very well thats why I am seeking help
<ActionParsnip> mercutio22: you'd only restore the data you need, not the whole thing
<mercutio22> ActionParsnip, but everything seems to be there
<courtjesterg> see this is where i get confused i uninstall my graphics driver 96 the severx and hardware drivers of couarse i didn't restart nort stupid lol, but say if i reinstalled hardware drivers it will reccomend 96 and want me to activate it and x.server always say i use 96 version even if i download 71 or 173 or 177 so is it not just displaying correctly in the x server if i used another driver besides 96? Cause i know fonts work on 173
<courtjesterg> and 177 dunno about 71 even envy say 71 would work but recoomends 96
<Kubuntuuuuuu> does anyone know how to solve the "no sound" issue on ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> mercutio22: then you dont need any data recovery if its all there
<courtjesterg> hardware driver and x server never displays any other driver i use besides 96
<mercutio22> ActionParsnip, what I need is to recover my partition table properly
<courtjesterg> 96 is always in there application even if i uninstalled 96 and used say 173
<ActionParsnip> mercutio22: then i have no idea, id personally wipe it and restore so you know its good
<genii> mercutio22: What was the thing you did which erased it? (if you know)
<ActionParsnip> mercutio22: an fsck may help
<ActionParsnip> !nosound | Kubuntuuuuuu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nosound
<ActionParsnip> Kubuntuuuuuu: run lspci and you will see your soundcard in the list,, you can websearch from there
<genii> lspci -nn     is very useful because it gives vendor:device  code
<khakane> could someone help me out? running Hardy Kubuntu, i plug an USB drive in machine, and the device does not show   up in dolphin anymore.  worked fine for months..  when i plugin i DO get a /dev/sd* assignment, but wont show up  in dolphin  places
<twylight> guys
<mercutio22> ActionParsnip, the problem is fsck wont work on ntfs right?
<BluesKaj> Kubuntuuuuuu: open alsamixer in the terminal and make sure all volctrls are up to 70 or so , any higher will cause distortion.Use the arrow keys and make sure mute (mm) is off on all ctrls that you plan to use
<twylight> does anyone else have cmatrix installed?
<courtjesterg> i have build in amd sound and creative auidy i used my amd and set the preffer to it
<mercutio22> genii, I deleted the dell recovery partition from the vista partitioner, and it messed up everything else in the morning
<mercutio22> genii, I suspect the data is intact though
<courtjesterg> also in kmixxer  edit channels click on pc speaker so it shows up and make sure it isnt muted cause default it is muted
<BluesKaj> Kubuntuuuuuu: unmute by using the "m" key
<genii> mercutio22: If the numbers given there in your paste from testdisk are exactly accurate you could use (linux) fdisk on commandline to just reinstate the partitions. It will not want to format them like gparted or so
<courtjesterg> khakane i have the same problem i have 2.0 usb ports even in windows for some odd reason they stoped working after a time dunno why even went out and bought a pci slot usb card
<Kubuntuuuuuu> BluesKaj: all of those are up ..
<Kubuntuuuuuu> no sound still
<ActionParsnip> mercutio22: boot to bartpe and scandisk
<courtjesterg> some usb still work dunno whats up wwith that
<khakane> my ports work fine
<twylight> hooray for usb 3.0
<courtjesterg> yeah my ports say they work fine my bios has plug and play enable but some usb devices don't work
<courtjesterg> even in windows it all odd
<courtjesterg> when i was using them
<khakane> well all of devices and ports work
<khakane> no problems there
<BluesKaj> Kubuntuuuuuu: all have "00" in the box at the bottom ?
<khakane> just nothing is notifying dolphin a device was plugged in
<egonw> I have the problem with Kubuntu intrepid that all windows automatically maximize... already mv .kde into .kde.old, checked kwin to be used, but problem remains... suggestions?
<Kubuntuuuuuu> BluesKaj: no it's around 70 as you told me to
<twylight> !d3lphin | programs that should not have replaced konqueror:
<ubottu> programs that should not have replaced konqueror:: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<ubuntu_> Sysinfo for 'ubuntu': Linux 2.6.27-7-generic running KDE 4.1.2 (KDE 4.1.2), CPU: Intel(R)CeleronCPU1100MHz at 1102 MHz (2205 bogomips), HD: 1/1GB, RAM: 488/494MB, 114 proc's, 29.44min up
<ubuntu_> sysinfo
<khakane> wow how can you call dolphin bad
<khakane> you guys like browsing files with a bloated web browser?
<BluesKaj> Kubuntuuuuuu: at the bottom of the slider ctrl there a small box which either has an M in it or 00 , make sure the box shows 00.
<twylight> I simply dislike dolphin
<khakane> i have a few issues with it, but its linux
<khakane> there are issues with *
<twylight> and if you have issues, find a workaround
<twylight> my workaround was going back to konqueror
<khakane> why you think im in here asking questions?
<khakane> hah
<ActionParsnip> twylight: you could try thunar
<ActionParsnip> twylight: or rox
<twylight> I prefer konqueror
<ActionParsnip> twylight: then use it
<twylight> it's served me well for over two years
<manuel_> hi
<ActionParsnip> twylight: sounds like me and kde
<genii> mercutio22: I would suggest to boot to livecd and use fdisk from inside Konsole from there. This way you can be here also for guidance
<manuel_> wie kann ich in der shell alle verzeichnisse und unterverzeichnise auflisten lassen ? und wie sieht der befehl für nur Dateien aus?
<manuel_> danke
<ActionParsnip> !de | manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<khakane> ok my devices work fine in thunar
<khakane> so this is obviously some problem in dolphin
<ActionParsnip> khakane: thunar is pretty nice
<khakane> yea and it seems its not single-click by default
<khakane> couldnt STAND that about dolphin
<ActionParsnip> khakane: i use cli for file management
<twylight> oh man
<twylight> one time I was playing around as root
<twylight> and I chmodded chmod to 555
<khakane> ActionParsnip: i normally do, but there are times when i plugin USB device, and i dont feel like tailing a log to see what device name it was given
<apadox> how to se global shortcuts?
<khakane> when i could just 2x click it in filemanager and get a mount
<apadox> set*
<khakane> OMG check this
<khakane> after installing thunar, dolphin works
<ActionParsnip> khakane: then add an entry in fstab and it'll always mount the same :)
<ActionParsnip> khakane: weird
<khakane> ActionParsnip: i plug in different drives every time, that would be a MESS lol
<ActionParsnip> khakane: thats how I roll
<khakane> i never plug the same drive in twice
<khakane> i do manual hand cleaning of windows machines in my linux
<ActionParsnip> or just type mount with no params and it'll show whats mounted ;)
<genii> khakane: Thats why you use UUID and not /dev/sdX names in the fstab. Then you plug in any number of drives
<khakane> genii: im talkin, 1000s of devices
<khakane> there is no way im making fstab entries for them when i will never plug them in again
<apadox> how to set global shortcuts? and can I automount ntfs volumes on login
<genii> khakane: There are bullions of UUID :)
<genii> *billions
<khakane> sure but why bother with them if im only ever gonna use it once?
<apadox> anyone?
<genii> khakane: Because what happens: You plug HD1 in. It takes /dev/sdd (for instance). You unplug. Plug in HD2. Even now that HD1 is not there a spot is reserved for it of /dev/sdd and then HD2 needs to become /dev/sde   and so on
<apadox> when i google it it only looks for konqueror shortcuts
<twylight> global shortcuts?
<twylight> you mean like hotkeys?
<apadox> yes
<twylight> go into system settings
<apadox> and ...
<twylight> see the keyboard icon?
<twylight> click that
<apadox> thx
<twylight> no prob
<khakane> genii: thats not true
<twylight> what is this desktop effects foolishness
<khakane> i can unplug drives and plug new ones in and still get /dev/sdd or whatever the first one was
<Riddell> JohnFlux: you moved kformula to kdelibs?
<khakane> genii: if you are getting those, maybe you should stop using UUIDs :)
<Riddell> JohnFlux: there's a load of icons that need put into kdebase-runtime (using the oxygen namespace preferably), icons shouldn't be in kdelibs
<twylight> am I the only one here that obsessively runs fortune when bored
<egonw> I have the problem with Kubuntu intrepid that all windows automatically maximize... already mv .kde into .kde.old, checked kwin to be used, but problem remains... suggestions?
<courtjesterg> call me nuts but i installed the gnome hardware driver this in return when i thought it would install like the kde hardware driver it installed actually the synaptic package manager now when i opened it to my surprise it says i  have stuff installed of which would show up in adept was uninstalled also shows lots of other graphics drivers for 96 version
<courtjesterg> any insight on this?
<BluesKaj> courtjesterg:  perhaps you could rephrase so the rest od us can understand what you mean
<BluesKaj> of
<twylight> have you taken any mind altering drugs recently?
<courtjesterg> i unstalled stuff like envy and such the hardware driver app x server and 96 then i installed the gnome hardware driver app in adept
<Riddell> egonw: try moving /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/kwinrulesrc and ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrulesrc out the way
<courtjesterg> i thought it was going to install another program looking like the kde hardware driver app in adept
<courtjesterg> instead install the synaptic package manager which shows more drivers especially for 96
<twylight> I think I broke the package manager again
<courtjesterg> also shows the stuff i uninstalled in adept is currently installed
<dennister> genii: r u available at all, or lurking?
<courtjesterg> does it have to do with the fact maybe i need to restart but not doing that cause i uninstall my graphics in adept and have done that before nothing would show on screen wheni reboot
<genii> dennister: I'm around casually for small help. But work needs me a lot today so I'm avoiding marathon sessions
<BluesKaj> courtjesterg: i used this page to guide me thru editing xorg in order to get my ati card running 3D and DRI http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide
<courtjesterg> i am not using ati but nvidia
<BluesKaj> courtjesterg: maybe there's an equivalent for your graphics
<egonw> Riddell: no, that does not help :(
<telmessos> Hi all. I just installed Kubuntu's latest version. I want to enable the USB wireless device. Anyone can help me to do it? When I enter lsusb command I get a result of http://paste.ubuntu.com/71884/
<telmessos> how can I make it run???
<BluesKaj> courtjesterg: you have to do some google-linux searching to find the how to's specific to your situation
<BluesKaj> hi dennister  : )
<telmessos> noone can help ???
<dennister> BluesKaj: hi back :)
<dennister> can't stay long today, leaving in an hour
<egonw> Riddell: tried rm -Rf .kde a couple of times now... and removed the kwinrulesrc and kwinrc from kubuntu-default-settings
<BluesKaj> courtjesterg:  if you decide to use an open source driver make sure you remove the proprietary driver first, otherwise the proprietary will be the default even if both drivers are installed
<testi> I use Intrepid, I installed gtk-qt-engine-kde4 and gtk applications now have my kde-4 style, however fonts are way too big and I'd like to change this, but my changes in system settings are ignored.
<testi> Oh, now they're no longer ignored though I restarted firefox several times
<telmessos> it is great to be ignored by everybody :D thanks all
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper | telmessos
<ubottu> telmessos: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<telmessos> BluesKaj: do I have to install ndiswrapper?
<SkEmO> telmessos: im sorry i dont know how to do it
<telmessos> SkEmO: anyway thanks mate. ;)
<BluesKaj> telmessos:  only if your device isn't supported , but I'm not a wireless user so that's all i can tell you
<telmessos> BluesKaj: normally if a device is not supported is shouldn't be listed on the lsusb command. am i right?
<genii> telmessos: The Airnet AWU154 requires ndiswrapper
<daniil> hello
<BluesKaj> lsusb lists what is plugged in if it's recognized , support is another matter
<daniil> can i ask a question ?
<telmessos> BluesKaj: thanks.
<telmessos> I'll try to install ndiswrapper
<daniil> what is the command in kubuntu to check how my HDD is parted
<genii> daniil: sudo fdisk -l
<daniil> oki - i try =)
<daniil> thanks - and how to check which one is primary and wich is logical ?
<daniil> googled a bit but almost all man's pages start with partitioning during the installation process and i have a need to check it on already  installed system
<BluesKaj> !gparted | daniil
<ubottu> daniil: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<daniil> well that's a sollution - i just thougth there was a way to do it just in the console
<daniil> well - about gparted - i am on kubuntu 8.10 and with repositories tuned to archieve.ubuntu  and i says that such pakage is not found
<daniil> =(
<daniil> well i guess it was me doing smth stoopid - i realized what to do now - thanks
<BluesKaj> daniil:  open adept and make sure third part software sources are enabled
<zerotolerance> how do i install firefox in kubuntu?
<zerotolerance> i have downloaded the tar but do not know where to extract it
<khakane> apt-get install firefox ?
<daniil> oh well - i guess in reality i did some typing error , so now i installed that by adept. thanks anyway =)
<khakane> mozilla-firefox
<zerotolerance> ill try it as soon as i get all the updates done
<zerotolerance> didnt relize it was downloadong updates
<zerotolerance> i was using ubunut 8.04 for the first time
<zerotolerance> and decided to try kubunutu 8.10
<zerotolerance> im a noob tolinux but am ready tolearn it
<khakane> i havent upgraded to II yet
<daniil> well actually gparted don't show exactly primary or logical the partition is. heheh
<khakane> too many issues
<zerotolerance> really?
<zerotolerance> i have a dell mini running 8.04 should i leave it onthere?
<telmessos> hi all is there a place where I can download the ndiswrapper apt package as a file and install it to a computer.
<legodude_> anyone familiar with debugging udev?
<daniil> yeah
<legodude_> so
<legodude_> I have a rule that I think should work
<legodude_> except that it doesn't
<daniil> | zerotollerance   - leave 8.04
<daniil> no no sorry
<legodude_> is there any way to debug it?
<daniil> i don't know how to do it =)
<legodude_> ah
<courtjesterg> which java is everyone using? sun blackdown or ibm jre?
<BluesKaj> telmessos: it should be in adept
<courtjesterg> i can't find the blackdown plug in that would work with konqueror properly
<egonw> Riddell: all info I can find it this line in .xsession-errors: kwin: X Error (error: <unknown>[DAMAGE+0], request: XDamageDestroy[DAMAGE+2], resource: 0x1400eb4)
<daniil> : <courtjesterg>  - try sun
<wirechief> legodude maybe man udev might help u
<egonw> Riddell: can that be the problem? I bug in the ATI driver or so?
<courtjesterg> no sun doesn't work properly in konqueror
<courtjesterg> blackdown would
<courtjesterg> so does anyone know a good link to get it from
<courtjesterg> cause blackdown.org is down i beleive
<daniil> hmm stupid question - i just installed Ubuntu server (to have PAE in the kernel ) . and now i what to have kubuntu - should i run somth like sudo apt-get install kde4?
<courtjesterg> i really hate this chat room when need help and try to get help never actually get help its a bullshit chat room i never actually get anything fix or done with any help here why do i even bother coming to this chat room  grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<BluesKaj> daniil: install kubuntu-desktop
<daniil> thanxx =)
<daniil> i.e. - apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<BluesKaj> yeah use sudo
<Riddell> egonw: I wouldn't have thought so
<daniil> oki
<daniil> sure thing =)
<daniil> well it is really funny - on my new HP Pavillion dv7 i can't install XP (even after merging with nLite the needed driver for the chipset, still get the blue screen of death) but ubuntu have no problem
<legodude_> yup
<legodude_> same with my new laptop
<legodude_> XP just bluescreens on load from cd
<BluesKaj> daniil:  do you still have vista on it?
<TheFuzzball> How do I make and mount an EXT4 Filesystem?
<TheFuzzball> I'm running 8.10 btw
<daniil> yeah
<daniil> i stiil have
<daniil> i just leave it unti i try to boot xp once more
<daniil> or for gaming
<BluesKaj> that's why , xp isn't allowed :)
<daniil> well
<daniil> i think
<genii> TheFuzzball: ext4 is not yet supported
<daniil> there might be some hardware trick that hp was forced to put because of th MS request
<daniil> i heard some stories about that
<daniil> but
<daniil> actually they say - if you buy on with vista ultimate pro
<legodude_> daniil: you mean to block XP?
<TheFuzzball> I'm building an LFS system based on it, but I can't do that if I can't make it in the first place
<daniil> you can have the option for downgrade
<daniil> yeah
<legodude_> no
<sorush4_> hi
<sorush4_> hi
<legodude_> I can't believe that
<sorush4_> !ie4linux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ie4linux
<daniil> well i just heard =)
<legodude_> makes no sense
<daniil> and - look - i got a legal XP dictrib , put all drivers inside via nLITE (drivers from the HP site)
<daniil> and still - no XP
<daniil> sure makes no sense
<daniil> but that's the brutal truth
<daniil> =)
<wirechief> probably needs proprietary drivers from hp
<genii> TheFuzzball: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2008-August/005161.html for why it's not in 8.10    . If you are set on having it, perhaps download it from kernel.org or debian unstable/testing and compile
<daniil> well - i got them from HP =)
<wirechief> the hd drivers too ?
<daniil> there were already SATA drivers in the distriv
<daniil> there were already SATA drivers in the distrib
<daniil> since - well , my older dell latop with sata runs fine with this disk
<daniil> ...i think =)
<wirechief> well i dunno, but i do know that with lenovo you need specific model drivers from their website to make vista or xp and each is different
<sorush4_> hi anyone here used ie4linux on interpid?
<daniil> any way, i guess you are right - i just have to incorporate all drivers and them try once more, but for now , i am fine with kubuntu
<wirechief> yeah, i really like kubuntu 8.04 and would try 8.10 but have to download at night because of my stupid FAP
<Tupac_Shakur> hi
<lolren> hi
<Tupac_Shakur> re
<lolren> all using ubuntu:-/
<lolren> :?
<lolren> :D
<lolren> cools
<lolren> ;d
<Tupac_Shakur> nop :)
<genii> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> lolren: don't do that. thanks.
<jhutchins_wk> lolren: No, I have a kubuntu system in an office I never go to any more.
<lolren> :)
<jhutchins_wk> I run Mandriva on my home desktop and work laptop, build and manage servers using CentOS4, and my home server runs debian and ltsp for my wife's diskless desktop.  The office runs some ancient Gentoo boxes I was supposed to replace, but just when I convinced them to buy new hardware I got a full-time job, so it never happend.
<lolren> uau
<lolren> :D
<lolren> but still linux
<lolren> :)
<jhutchins_wk> Yep, nothin' but linux for about six years now.
<lolren> moa
<lolren> :)
<lolren> me 2 i hope
<lolren> :)
<lolren> mai is altii din romania?
<lolren> :0
<lolren> :-/
<genii> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<lolren> :)
<lolren> ms genii
 * legodude_ hates udev
<daniil> linux rulezz - my main job is research in the Chemical Physics field
<daniil> and well i was not so concerned about the IT stuff and so on
<daniil> but just about a year ago i tried first at my home and right after at work kubuntu
<daniil> and now each time i reallly need to work on windows i feel kind of frusttrated
<daniil> Linux makes feel hmmm well difficult to say but overall much better
<genii> daniil: Do you currently have problem with Kubuntu that requires assistance?
<daniil> sorry for the offtopic
<binMonkey> hi, guys.
<binMonkey> is there any way to make the panel autohide in kde4?
<jussi01> no
<daniil> no now
<binMonkey> maybe later?
<daniil> this should be implemented in 4.2
<daniil> =)
<binMonkey> ok.  thanks.
<daniil> well i've go a quiestion after all
<genii> Go for it :)
<daniil> i install kubuntu-desktop , and everything seems to be fine. but now i continues to perform something like - Reloading system log daemon
<daniil> and it repeated that already twice
<genii> daniil: Possibly your /var is full, or else it's just rotating the logs right now
<daniil> well - i guess the second since i 've 60 giga for the / partition
<genii> If it's the rotating, might be a clue that there is a lot being logged and maybe look at them
<daniil> ah - now i see , it is just a strange bug - in fact in made it once, but the second line after was already the user@machine: but instead of displaing the name it just showed me the previous line -, i.e. Reloading system log daemon/ as soon as i pressed arrow down, it reduced the string to reloading syste / as soon i pressed enter i displayed the normal : user@machine:
<daniil> so nothing special after all - some times it is funny just to see the command line to monitor the Ubutu AI =)) hhehe
<binMonkey> i'm sorry for another question.  how do i get the plasmoid back that shows files i have in my desktop?
<daniil> just add - it is a folder view plasmoid i guess
<daniil> =)
<ubuntu> hi people, i am trying to install kubuntu 8.10 but when i click on the icon install nothing happends
<daniil> try to reboot and install just from the menu without launching
<daniil> the kubuntu
<daniil> if doesn't help
<maroe> yeah thats what i did
<lee> Good day or evenin which ever may be the case :) ok thi is my question...Is there a way to take an ISO and well basically instead of using DVD roms Use a HDD instead to install them to a primary HDD , I know it sounds kind of corney but, I need to conserve DVDs
<maroe> no it seems i am on the live version
<daniil> hmmm...strange
<maroe> yes it is
<daniil> check the disk for consistency
<lee> hm did you do a media check?
<maroe> yeah i will brb
<daniil> maybe you'll have to reburn
<maroe> yeah maybe brb laters
<maroe> thanks everybody
<daniil> tell us how it went
<daniil> =)
<lee> in other words can I reverse engineer the disk to wirk from a HDD rather then a rom
<daniil> | lee : well maybe with WUBI ?
<lee> ahh waht is WUBI?
<daniil> wubi is a windows installer for UBUNTU
<daniil> =_
<theseus> Hi, I've a problem with my kde4 effects. I have Kubuntu 8.10 installes (64 bit) and a nvidia card with nonfree drivers (and 3d). My installation is an upgrade from 8.04. Nearly all effects are working but if i press "alt + tab" I cannot see any effects also not if I have activated them in systemsettings
<daniil> check the wiki
<lee> I also have a disk that is live and has no install feature and verry much would like to get that up and running :(
<lee> Eh Isearched till 2 am in the morning lol
<daniil> ?? well liveCD should give you the possibility to install
<lee> hmm is it hidden?
<daniil> so - just check the CD for consistency and if it fails burn another one
<lee> its the disk called ArtistX
<daniil> &
<daniil> ?
<daniil> eh ?
<daniil> what's that
<lee> the person made am immage with out an install feature
<lee> its a disk that has variouse audio and vdeo editing software on it
<daniil> well - you just need to burn a normal one
<daniil> install and if you need  - just use that artistX disk as a local repository
<daniil> so you could  use all that stuff
<lee> ah ok..hmm..its a debian based disk
<daniil> well then just donwload the packages
<lee> I was trying to figure out how to net install that
<lee> ahh ok
<lee> waht pacakges would I be looking for?
<daniil> well  - look. on the disk AristX - there should be all that programs what you need
<lee> the persondid alow a back door accress to be able to change the password so we can become root to that
<daniil> just install normally ubuntu
<daniil> and after that
<lee> ok I have ubuntu already installed
<daniil> just check the repositories, might be that those programs are in the official mirrors
<lee> ah ok
<daniil> as usual
<lee> How many ways are there to make a live DVD?
<daniil> sudo apt-cache search
<daniil> oh - u guess a lot
<daniil> i am not an expert though
<lee> ahh
<daniil> but check wiki
<lee> ok
<daniil> this question for sure is regarded
<daniil> i mean for _SURE_
<daniil> =)_
<lee> ahh coolio, well I think its a god thing to learn because there might be a distro one wants to try but not  use up so many cootin picking DVDs lol
<lee> *good
<lee> well of to the wikis
<lee> I guess waht I was trying to say is if the made a Bootable DVD thre needs to be a way to reverse that to made it where you can have a bootable drive lol
<slinx> hello
<slinx> noob questions, how i change wallpaper lol
<daniil> ok - good for you =)
<jussi01> slinx: which version of kubuntu?
<slinx> 8.10
<jussi01> slinx: right click the desktop, desktop settings
<slinx> ok i tryed right clicking desktop before didnt work at all lol, thanks for help:D
<villoni> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
 * BluesKaj waits for 8.10 to dev a srnsaver app that links to jpegs in the pictures folder...is that too much to ask ? :(
<BluesKaj> !screensaver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver
<BluesKaj> !info screensaver
<ubottu> Package screensaver does not exist in intrepid
<genii> !info kscreensaver
<ubottu> kscreensaver (source: kdeartwork): Additional screensavers released with KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 671 kB, installed size 1552 kB
<BluesKaj> genii:  I'd just like to use the pictures folder as a scrnsvr , but there's no option for that
<BluesKaj> in 8.10
<genii> BluesKaj: Compiz?
<lee> hmm
<binMonkey> do you guys mind a little off topic post?  i just saw the funniest video.
<legodude_> do it binMonkey
<legodude_> as long as it is family
<binMonkey> w00t!  http://vimeo.com/217893
<binMonkey> family friendly i promise.
<legodude_> kids are pretty amazing
<jussi01> binMonkey: next time please use #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<BluesKaj> genii:  no compiz
<kulle> hi there.. is it possible to disable the popups in kopete when a contact person logs on?
<binMonkey> jussi01: sorry.
<courtjesterg> so how come the adept package manager haas a firefox version for linux version 3.03 and when you go to the mozilla site there version is 3.0.4?
<kulle> simple, it just haven't been updated yet
<courtjesterg> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/
<bluecopper> afternoon
<bluecopper> i have a e-systems laptop that is havein a little trouble
<bluecopper> the wireless adapter is moving a bit scetchy
<bluecopper> i ran lspci to get the type of wireless adapter but it doesnt come up in the list
<bluecopper> the lan card shows up tho
<genii> bluecopper: try lsusb
<bluecopper> ok it realtek RTL8187b any driver updates available
<genii> bluecopper: Not that I know of. Should just use the rtl8187 and sky2 drivers
<bluecopper> how do i changes the driver
<genii> bluecopper: From what to what?
<bluecopper> firstly i shud say how do i check which driver its using now and what can i change it to better the performance
<bluecopper> the laptop is unable to connect to some networks
<bluecopper> and u have to be quite close to connect to some
<genii> bluecopper: To see if rtl8187  or sky2  driver is loaded:     lsmod | grep rtl8187           and     lsmod | grep sky2
<genii> bluecopper: They should BOTH be loaded. The sky2 is for the usb chipset/interface part of the nic and the rtl8187 is actual driver for the wifi
<bluecopper> i get output for rtl8187 but none for sky2
<genii> bluecopper:  echo "sky2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules && sudo modprobe sky2
<genii> bluecopper: See if you get any better use after that.
<SilentDis> hello, i'm looking for a CD ripper for KDE, it used to be part of the kde-multimedia package in kubuntu 8.04, but i'm unable to locate that metapackage anymore, and i have yet to figure out the new adept front end.  any suggestions?
<twylight> hey
<twylight> I just bought a new D-Link laptop PC card
<twylight> it is apparently not plug and play
<SilentDis> hello, i'm looking for a CD ripper for KDE, it used to be part of the kde-multimedia package in kubuntu 8.04, but i'm unable to locate that metapackage anymore, and i have yet to figure out the new adept front end.  any suggestions?
<genii> twylight: If it's some wifi card probably look into ndiswrapper
<Synergy_Peace> Silent i use ripperx
<bluecopper> ok i ran the command the command and got sky2 output gonna test the performance now
<twylight> is that a package?
<twylight> !info ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in intrepid
<twylight> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genii> twylight: Yes the packagename is usually ndiswrapper-utils-1.9                 However it needs other things than just installing it
<twylight> I'm thinking let's install the drivers on the disc with wine and hope for the best
<genii> twylight: I'd recommend against that. But feel free to do as you please :)
<twylight> it seems to be working
<twylight> epic failure
<twylight> it looks like I have an advanced bit of hardware that has no driver support as of yet
<genii> twylight: Read the ndiswrapper documentation and then use the driver disk .inf and .sys files under ndiswrapper
<Reptile> One noob question: how can I slide and hide the taskbar in Kubuntu 8.1 like in the previous version
<defo> hi, is there any possibility of intalling kde3 under kubuntu intrepid? I have a Dell XPS with nVidia 8600 integrated, and KDE4 is too slow
<genii> defo: Not officially sanctioned, but: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695
<KWGoD> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<KWGoD> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<KWGoD> my laptop gave me this message
<KWGoD> please how to fix?
<KWGoD> anyone?
<KWGoD> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<KWGoD> wulululululululululululululululu
<Lokiase> hello, i'm having problems to connect wireless... when I use a cable it works always, wireless (belkin usb stick), gives me always ip 0.0.0.0 .... can someone help?
<defo> Lokiase: try dhclient wlan0
<Lokiase> defo: how?
<sczgilae> hello
<KWGoD> yeah i ned help too
<defo> Lokiase: open a terminal, then type it there
<Lokiase> ok
<Lokiase> gonna try it
<defo> what brand is your wireless card?
<sczgilae> i have kde4 and in the desktop i put one text file with executable permissions, but when i click it, only open kate, and no execute, anyone knows sometinhg?
<Lokiase> defo: "no dhcpoffers received"
<KWGoD> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<KWGoD> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<KWGoD> bout that?
<KWGoD> how to fix?
<KWGoD> maybe?
<KWGoD> lil bit?
<defo> Lokiase: lspci | grep -i wireless
<KWGoD> smon people smarter than me
<defo> is it a usb adapter or a pci one?
<Lokiase> usb
<Lokiase> wireless belkin usb
<defo> what brand?
<defo> ok
<KWGoD> your mothers brand
<kubuntu__> dual boot question...can i install xp after 8.10 without problems?
<Lokiase> but defo
<Lokiase> its on mythbuntu
<Lokiase> not kubuntu
<Lokiase> but their the prob is the same
<defo> ok, dmesg | tail does it say anything when you plug it in?
<Lokiase> there*
<KWGoD> .....
<KWGoD> herro?
<Lokiase> its plugged in, i can choose it, use the encryption, give my psw, and it connects... but ip 0.0.0.0
<sczgilae> Lokiase: yes, but be careful with boot.ini,
<sczgilae> if you install windows the in boot.ini not appear your linux instalation
<defo> if you force the ip, gateway and dns server does it work?
<KWGoD> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<KWGoD> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Lokiase> i installed mythbuntu from the livecd, only mythbuntu on it
<Lokiase> defo, forcing is not a good option, i have 3 pc hare, 2 wired, 1 wireless, the wired works, the wireless not
<Lokiase> defo: wireless works but don't give a ip :)
<Lokiase> or gateway, ...
<sczgilae> i have kde4 and in the desktop i put one text file with executable permissions, but when i click it, only open kate, and no execute, anyone knows sometinhg?
<genii> KWGoD: Do what the error suggests. But use sudo
<genii> KWGoD: eg: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Lokiase> someone?
<sczgilae> i have kde4 and in the desktop i put one text file with executable permissions, but when i click it, only open kate, and no execute, anyone knows sometinhg?
<binMonkey> can you use wireless n just buy using a wireless n router and card?
<jimmy51_> anyone ever had trouble with s-video out on an intel GMA 950 integrated graphics chip and kubuntu?  i can't get it to vertical sync once xserver starts
<genii> Lokiase: If you run afterwards:   sudo dhclient wlan0    (or ath0 or whatever it's called)   does it get a number then?
<Lokiase> genii: no
<binMonkey> sczgilae: cliking won't do it.  right click it and choose execute.
<Lokiase> genii: it says:  "no dhcpoffers received"
<unforgiven_> Hi! I have a problem: NetworkManager erase file /etc/resolv.conf every boot. Could anybody help me?
<defo> Lokiase: http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2007/02/14/belkin-wireless-g-usb-adapter-in-ubuntu-610-edgy
<defo> the link points to rt73 driver, which I also used for my Edimax USB wireless adapter
<genii> unforgiven_: Either use networkmanager and put up with it, or manually define your adapter in /etc/network/interfaces
<unforgiven_> genii, it defined in /etc/network/interfaces
<genii> unforgiven_: If you have a manual entry in there then networkmanager does not alter anything associated with it
<Lokiase> defo: dont understand a shit :s
<genii> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<unforgiven_> genii, networkmanager changes only resolv.conf...
<Lokiase> afk
<genii> unforgiven_: Then you must have defined it as "dhcp"
<unforgiven_> genii, iface eth0 inet static
<jimmy51_> part of my problem is when i've got the machine in my office, where my vga monitor is.... the TV Out config area is greyed out.  When i take it into where the tv is and boot, the signal is unusable by the tv, so i can't see to config.
<besitzer_> sadhao
<besitzer_> hallo
<caro> hallo
<caro> wer kennt sich aus mit laptops_
<caro> ?
<caro> hallo
<caro> ist da wer?
<unforgiven_> genii, after reboot in resolv.conf i have only: # Generated by NetworkManager
<a> hi, i don't want firefox to cache whole pages, i have no answer on #firefox, anyone know how?
<caro> i need help
<genii> unforgiven_: Please pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<caro> some one here who can german or romania????
<a> i don't want it to display an online page if it is not connected as i will fool myself into thinking i have todays info...
<a> (have ) fooled myself into thinking this
<unforgiven_> http://pastebin.com/m11037eb9
<a> hi, i don't want firefox to cache whole pages, i have no answer on #firefox, anyone know how?
<a> i don't want it to display an online page if it is not connected as i will fool myself into thinking i have todays info...
<a> (have ) fooled myself into thinking this
<PerSeL> Hello all
<caro> hey
<genii> unforgiven_: "auto eth0" has to go above "iface eth0 inet static" line
<caro> i need help
<genii> !ro | caro
<ubottu> caro: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<genii> caro: German in #kubuntu-de or #ubuntu-de
<genii> unforgiven_: Yoru have also an eth1 which networkmanager DOES configure?
<unforgiven_> genii, eth2 disconnected
<genii> unforgiven_: Since you have other adapters which are not defined in /etc/network/interfaces the likely issue here is that networkmanager is trying to configure them auto, which overwrites your resolv.conf
<unforgiven_> genii, thank you!
<OxDeadC0de> anyone here use amarok-nightly from neon? were you able to install amarok-nightly-kdelibs from today ?
<OxDeadC0de> I get the dpkg error (with adept, update-manager, and sudo apt-get upgrade) of trying to overwrite `/opt/amarok-nightly/share/kde4/servicetypes/plasma-scriptengine.desktop', which is also in package amarok-nightly
<abbie> i cant get music cd's to show up in 8.10, but they used to in 7
<genii> unforgiven_: There would be one of 2 fast workarounds. 1)  sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf                      or 2) edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf   to have 2 lines: supersede domain-name “mydomain.com”;    and: prepend domain-name-servers 192.168.x.x             but replace "mydomain.com" with the search domain usually found in resolv.conf and 192.168.x.x with either router ip or some actual dns
<a> who has firefox and it doesnt show old versions of pages when you are not connected to the internet?
<genii> !pinning | OxDeadC0de
<ubottu> OxDeadC0de: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<OxDeadC0de> what's that have to do with anything genii? :P
<Timmy> xine seems to have crashed and no sound is coming from amarok or kaffeine
<Timmy> how can I fix it?
<genii> OxDeadC0de: pin the version you don't want overwritten with a value like 900
<OxDeadC0de> genii I do want it overwritten, amarok-nightly doesn't work for me yet :P
<genii> OxDeadC0de: Then set it to prefer version from particular repo over others. pinning is very configurable
<abbie> some music cd's will show up and play, but others won't - is there some protection or something on them/
<OxDeadC0de> my problem isn't preference, it's that both amarok-nightly and amarok-nightly-kdelibs (Dependency of nighly) have the same file and pkg fails because of it
<OxDeadC0de> but all is good, amarok-nightly is actually loading for me today and not crashing even without the latest kdelibs for it - yet, I'll just wait till the packages are fixed in the neon repo
<TWTNW> hello
<OxDeadC0de> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<bassem> Hi , why everytime i try to install VLC player ... this error occur ... vlc: Depends: vlc-nox (= 0.9.4-1ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed ... ?
<abbie> what does this mean :  Buffer I/O error on device sr0
<OxDeadC0de> abble: Means there was a problem reading the cd in your cdrom
<OxDeadC0de> bassem if you go to a console and do sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-nox does it work?
<abbie> any reason why? it's new cd
<OxDeadC0de> abble cd could be scratched, or it could be a hardware error, or it could be a bad press or burn of the cd
<genii> !info vlc-nox
<ubottu> vlc-nox (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer (without X support). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 2651 kB, installed size 7268 kB
<bassem> OxDeadC0de: u may need to look at the whole error at      http://paste.ubuntu.com/71994/
<genii> bassem: Are you on Intrepid?
<OxDeadC0de> bassem and have you listened to apt-get and done what it suggested ?
<OxDeadC0de> apt-get -f install
<bassem> OxDeadC0de:  yea i get the same error
<bassem> genii:  i did version upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 ... if that what r u askin abt
<ichqirib> SORRY mistak that s all
<genii> bassem: Can you pastebin result of:   apt-cache policy vlc-nox
<ichqirib> no
<ichqirib> rmbr what s that ?
<bassem> genii:  check http://paste.ubuntu.com/71999/
<genii> ichqirib: You are having a one-sided conversation in a public channel
<genii> bassem: You could try specifying version.eg:   sudo apt-get install vlc-nox=0.9.4-1ubuntu3
<jonasbet> hi
<jonasbet> i have a easy question
<jonasbet> how can i be root?
<jonasbet> which comand on console?
<OxDeadC0de> jonasbet you can run programs as root with sudo, sudo apt-get install example for example
<bassem> genii: i think  have problems with the whole multiverse components ... i tried wht u hve said and that was the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/72000/
<KhanFused> another simple question - and possibly proof that I'm walking around cross-eyed.  Last I'd heard, (k)ubuntu 8.10 had shipped with some kind of automatic 'install to persistent USB thumbdrive' option/script.  I couldn't see it when running the live CD, or in the wubi installer ...
<genii> bassem: Did you do before this:   sudo apt-get update       ?
<bassem> genii: i tried it today ... it keeps downloading multiverse and restricted components ... but it halts at some point
<bassem> genii: i will check to tell what i exactly read
<genii> bassem: You need for the update process to complete well so it has a valid list of packages.
<courtjesterg> ok if i was going to download a file should it be .deb .rpm or .tgz? also found out about this little tool
<courtjesterg> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alien_(computing)
<JontheEchidna> deb is always preferrable, alien is known to be somewhat dangerous
<trappist> .deb, but in general that's not how you install software
<OxDeadC0de> .deb, ubuntu is based on debian
<JontheEchidna> .tgz is uncompiled source code
<OxDeadC0de> it's best to use apt-get/adept if you can
<courtjesterg> well i went to adobe and download shockwave plugin
<courtjesterg> they aso have i belive flex alpha release
<genii> courtjesterg: There is no linux shockwave
<anubis> Any linux DJ's out there?
<courtjesterg> and adobe reader do i need adobe reader
<rmky> I need to buy a new laptop. Where can I find out if kubuntu works on it before I buy?
<courtjesterg> adobe has a linux shockwave or i wouldn't be able to download
<courtjesterg> ;)
<dwidmann> courtjesterg: flash != shockwave
<courtjesterg> it would of say platform not supported
<courtjesterg> and wouldn't of gave me an option to download it
<genii> Who was it had firefox cached pages when in offline? I know the fix now if you're still around
<bassem> genii:  i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/72004/ .... then when i run update again ... it downloads the same thing over and over ... like i has done nothing b4
<OxDeadC0de> courtjesterg why not just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras to get flashplayer?
<courtjesterg> no your right its flash not shockwave omg lol
<genii> bassem: You need to do the instructions for the medibuntu keyring, which is on their site
<courtjesterg> cause i am begining not to trust that stupid adept get
<genii> bassem: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding%20the%20Repositories
<OxDeadC0de> courtjesterg dunno, I don't use adept, I use apt-get, sometimes synaptic
<courtjesterg> i install something its out of date or it installs other apps i don't need
<dwidmann> courtjesterg: it won't install other things unless they're dependencies, and most of a time there's a good reason for it installing those along with it.
<courtjesterg> welli am currently working on the plugins for konqueror gave up on my quest to fix the font with driver 96 graphics
<courtjesterg> bug
<Lokiase|afk> can someone help me with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT73#head-cfea35eda750890a23c58873b4183271cc3a650c, dont understand it
<courtjesterg> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/
<OxDeadC0de> why don't you use network config lokiiase|afk
<OxDeadC0de> er, lokiase
<bassem> genii: i tried the instructions ... and i got the same key error :S
<bassem> when i try to install medibuntu keyring
<courtjesterg> so how do i do this in Konqueror can also use the Flash plugin if konqueror-nsplugins is installed
<courtjesterg> i checked out the adept plugin
<lee__> hello, say I was wondering Ubuntu has a program for making a bootable USB device is there something simular for making a bootable HDD?
<OxDeadC0de> bassem what if you do sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get -f install ? (maybe he has packages from 8.04 still installed somehow that he shouldn't??)
<lee__> or will that same prgram also recognise a seperate HDD
<lee__> e h if installed on the pc
<lee__> meh heck Ill wing it lol
<bassem> OxDeadC0de: i got  error about unmet dependencies for the package
<bassem>  libxine1-ffmpeg:
<lee__> Eh I need to rephrase that question, is there a way that I can make a start up with out losing data on an extrenal USB Drive?
<sjdurfey>  anyway to remove duplicate entries from the listings in Amarok when there is only one copy of the file present?
<OxDeadC0de> bassem if you run sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get -f install then sudo apt-get check do you still get that?
<genii> Apologies on lag, work required me
<genii> bassem: Did you do the part: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<genii> bassem: ?
<bassem> genii: yea ... and got the same error :/
<bassem> abt that key
<enoj> I'm running KDE4 remix and my desktop (widgets) are acting weird - what configuration file can I delete to reset my desktop? (positioning of widgets etc)
<bassem> OxDeadC0de:  i tried sudo apt-get check .... libxine1-ffmpeg has unmet dependencies which are  "libxine1-ffmpeg" & "libxine1-ffmpeg"
<OxDeadC0de> bassem lol what if you do apt-get remove libxine1-ffmpeg ?
<bassem> package sun-java6-jre , has unmet dependencies which are ... sun-java6-bin  & ia32-sun-java6-bin
<bassem> lolx
<bassem> shall i remove sun-java6-jre ?
<cuznt> sun-java6-jre  is the important 1
<cuznt> imo
<mephx> is there a way of getting all 10 caracter words of a file by cat | grepping it?
<legodude_> sure
<legodude_> with a proper regex
<Tupac_Shakur> to live or die in La
<legodude_> what's the proper way to go about submitting changes to kubuntu?
<bassem> legodude_: what do u mean by submitting changes ?
<legodude_> well, I created a udev file to enable easy use of the powermate device
<legodude_> as well as some other changes
<legodude_> how would I go about submitting those?
<legodude_> try and create a package?
<bassem> u need to submit or save them ?
<legodude_> ?
<bassem> OxDeadC0de:  u still there ?
<enoj> I'm running KDE4 remix and my desktop (widgets) are acting weird - what configuration file can I delete to reset my desktop? (positioning of widgets etc)
<OxDeadC0de> bassem sorry was afk, yeah remove that
<bassem> OxDeadC0de:  the same error abt package  libxine1-ffmpeg , havin unmet dependencies
<OxDeadC0de> didn't you already remove libxine1-ffmpeg?
<bassem> when i tried to remove it gives the same error but with sun-java6-jre: package
<bassem> any way to remove the whole thing
<bassem> ?
<OxDeadC0de> try removing both at once
<OxDeadC0de> does anyone else get fps dropping to 30fps with kwin effects alt+tab and zoom (It goes to a stable 30fps so I wonder if it's software forcing it to, instead of hardware/driver issues?)
<FerSeL> hello
<FerSeL> i need a help with kubuntu just switched from the gnome
<FerSeL> and found a problem to install firefox
<genii> bassem: Have you tried: sudo apt-get -f install                          or: sudo dpkg --configure -a                     yet?
<bassem> i tried the -f install ... zero result
<Lokiase> back, still looking to solve the prob in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT73#head-cfea35eda750890a23c58873b4183271cc3a650c
<OxDeadC0de> weird, it goes to 30fps when I zoom, 30 fps when I alt+tab, and stays at 30fps when I alt+tab while zoomed (Doesn't drop again) So I think a couple of the kwin effects modules force kwin to redraw at 30fps?
<bassem> when i tried to remove both .... the error says " package sun-java6-jre is in very insonsistent state ,, try to reinstall "
<bassem> inconsistent*
<OxDeadC0de>  sudo dpkg -r --force-depends --force-remove-reinstreq sun-java6-jre
<courtjesterg> i didn't know java haaad tuts on there page downloading hte developer pack so cool i can learn and get started early my community college has a online computer science course been thinking about taking for a degree
<FerSeL> anyone can tell me how to install  firefox on kubuntu?
<OxDeadC0de> that work bassem?
<KhanFused> FerSel ... GUI or in console?
<FerSeL> KhanFused: I dled it from getfirefox.com
<KhanFused> shouldn't have to do it that way -- it's in the ubuntu archives
<KhanFused> unless you're looking for the latest point upgrade
<stube> FerSel: Should be able install it with Adept Manager.
<FerSeL> KhanFused: so how should iinstall firefox on kubuntu
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install firefox   works for me
<FerSeL> it open it as archive
<KhanFused> in your software manager -- look in the "internet" sub group for Firefox
<KhanFused> select
<KhanFused> tell the manager to install it
<stube> Dr_willis: that too
<KhanFused> or, as Dr Willis suggests, in the shell ... apt-get install
<FerSeL> ok i guess done
<Dr_willis> theres a reason the shell is popular.. :) concise answers :)
<FerSeL> thanks all
<stube> I did it with GUI, all went OIK:
<stube> *-i
<stube> Dr_W: yes, just goming there bit by bit....
<stube> *coming
<FerSeL> I have problem with my video card: NVIDIA 7300GT
<FerSeL> when i'm    using  what  kubuntu suggest me i get errors
<FerSeL> and some strange lines etc...
<FerSeL> how can i run the driver i dled from nvidia? it's .run
<legodude_> when I'm adding a printer
<legodude_> it is hanging after selecting the driver
<legodude_> any ideas?
<ptl> hey
<ptl> just took my HP-UX certification
<ptl> greetings!
<legodude_> !
<legodude_> that is still being used!
 * legodude_ has nightmares of 10.20
<legodude_> is it any good nowadays?
<ptl> To my job, very mich
<ptl> *much
<ptl> it is largely used yet
<legodude_> what are you running it on?
<legodude_> and why?
<ptl> the corporative world is hidden to us, but it exists and sells big
<ptl> AIX, HP-UX, Solaris are very much alive and thriving
<legodude_> I thought it was basically killed when PA-RISC died
<legodude_> yes, I know AIX and solaris
<ptl> some clients of my employer use it
<legodude_> but HP-UX seems to have lost big
<ptl> No... HP-UX runs on Itanium2
<legodude_> yes
<legodude_> and that's what you're using it on?
<legodude_> I didn't know that itanium2 was really being used any more either
<ptl> nope, not yet
<legodude_> still on pa-risc?
<legodude_> j?
 * genii tinkers with installing Solaris 10   into a VM
<genii> But we grow -ot    ;)
<ptl> yes, still on PA-Risc
<legodude_> I got rid of all of my pa-risc machines a while ago
<legodude_> I did have a soft-spot for the 712
<legodude_> but in more non-ot, why would the printer wizard crash?
<legodude_> is there any way to debug it?
<blek> hello it's again me and i have allway my probleme give me french channel please
<Dr_willis> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<blek> thank's
<ptl> legodude_: install kdelibs-dbg
<lee__> Ok I treid to make a boot up disk from the USB using an ISO. and it failed, my dell can boot from a USB Stick as well waht Am I dong wrong?
<lee__> its that program that program that is supose to allow you to make a bootable SD card/ or usb stick
<lee__> Oh hm this time it says I have to rebbot the other iso didnt say taht lol
<Dr_willis> I use unetbootin to create a bootable thumb drive from a iso image file
<ian1> Hi, KDE is freezing on login, can someone help me?  It freezes when the world icon (3rd icon) shows up
<ian1> anyone?  I've also tried installing xfce4, but that fails to load also and just drops back to kdm
<ian1> I can't find a log file that has any error messages, but I don't know where to look specifically
<Dr_willis> try a real light window manager like icewm, or jwm
<Dr_willis> go to the console,  stop the kdm service and try 'startx' also - see if tha works
<ian1> tried that and it doesn't.  Freezes at same point
<ian1> haven't tried with xfce4 though
<Dr_willis> ati video card?
<ian1> nvidia
<ian1> it worked great for a while
<ian1> don't know what happened
<szal> looks like if I want KDE3 then I should better go w/ Hardy than w/ Intrepid..  or does anyone have a better proposal?
<Dr_willis> THre are some unofficial kde3 packages out for hardy.. but Ive never used them.. and dont plan to.
<Dr_willis> :)
<ian1> I'm also having a weird issue with the package manager saying the packages are not-authenticated.. don't know if it's related
<Dr_willis> oops i mean for Intrepid..
<genii> szal: There is an unsupported 3.5 repo for Intrepid if you like
<Dr_willis>  not-authenticated = you dont have the gpg (pgp?) key imported yet.
<szal> genii: that I know
<ian1> didn't used to do that
<ian1> how to get the gpg key?
<Dr_willis> the medibuntu site has info on getting theirs... but not sure about others...
<ian1> what's the log file to look at for kde
<genii> szal: If you need support best to stay on 8.04 + kde3.5
<ian1> don't see anything in /var/log
<olivierm> hey there
<ian1> Anyone know what log file to look at for kde errors?
<a> hi, i experience a crash/non response from the help files from the default desktop icon. it is when i search something and it gives me the choice to look online which i do... it gives me a "page not found" and then when i press the bar for the desktop help again it crashes/becomes nonresponsive
<courtjesterg> does anybody use Konqueror for web browseing i have flash and java plugins on this browser and for some odd reason the app for facebook and myspace which is called yoville just sits at the load window this i have been trying to fuguire out?
<courtjesterg> it ask to install flash i did this
<olivierm> would anybody know the dbus way to toggle KWin's compositing on and off?
<courtjesterg> even when i use firefox it stops at the start screen
<a> anyways, does ubuntu 8.10 support nvidias physx?
<courtjesterg> with plugin's
<olivierm> there is a (working) keyboard shortcut, but I would like to be able to invoke that from a script
<Dr_willis> a ive not seen too mich that supports physx :)
<Copelia> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<courtjesterg>  does anybody use Konqueror for web browseing i have flash and java plugins on this browser and for some odd reason the app for facebook and myspace which is called yoville just sits at the load window this i have been trying to fuguire out?
<courtjesterg> [16:28] <courtjesterg> it ask to install flash i did this
<courtjesterg>  even when i use firefox it stops at the start screen
<courtjesterg> [16:29] <courtjesterg> with plugin's
<White_Pelican> I lost my taskbar in kde 4.1. how do I get it back?
<ptl> rm -rf ~/.kde
<ptl> or
<ptl> if you still have the panel
<White_Pelican> then reboot?
<White_Pelican> I don't have the panel
<ptl> don't?
<ptl> wow.
<White_Pelican> I just have the add widget button at the top right
<ptl> rm -rf ~/.kde then Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<ptl> and log in again
<White_Pelican> ok I'll try
<White_Pelican> brb
<legodude_> how does dragon player output audio?
<maxi__> hola
<maxi__> hay algun juego mejor que el urban terror .. que de por si esta muy bueno
<legodude_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lee__> say does the this "creat a USB start up disk work only for ubuntu ISO's or can other ISOs work aswell?
<lee__> Yes dragon player out puts audio as far as I know
<Reptile> How do I hide the taskbar ?
<emma> Do we think that an nvidia 8000 series would run well on kubuntu?
<a> so what would you need to know to make physx drivers run on ubuntu?
<a> emma, mine does
<emma> a sounds promising..
<a> 8600gs emma
<david__> #puteo
<emma> I want to get a new video card tonight.
<a> emma, but not the physx drivers
<emma> How can you tell what type of interface you need for your computer?
<a> what computer is it?
<emma> a - I want to have really nice and full blown graphics. Not hit or miss or problems.
<a> emma for what purpose? game sor what?
<a> emma dont buy a card unless you are sure you are buying the right interface
<a> i have bought cards and sent them back its embarrasing xD
<emma> a -- this is my computer -- http://tech.yahoo.com/ps/hp-compaq-presario-sr1750nx/1994276249
<emma> a - not really mostly games but i want to have nice graphics and all the pop and wizz
<White_Pelican> thanks pTL i GOT IT BACK
<White_Pelican> oops
<White_Pelican> sorry caps lock
<a> its the pci express is the norm for high power cards, emma
<emma> what do you mean?
<emma> my computer is pci then right?
<emma> not pci 2 or something, just pci ?
<a> that is the name of the interface PCI express
<a> you will have a choice of pci or agp, older cards will do express pci only anyway, emma
<White_Pelican> ok, now that I have the interface bacl, is there any way to change the taskbar from that ugly black?
<a> emma, do not take agp x)
<White_Pelican> back*
<emma> okay but my computer can handle pci you think?
<a> this one you showed me has pci-e slots
<a> its written under "expansion"
<a> and an old pci but no agp so dont buy agp or you'll have to send it back
<ptl> White_Pelican: yes, just change the style :)
<White_Pelican> ptl, where is that?
<White_Pelican> is that the one under system settings, Appearance?
<aMuleLinux> ?
<ptl> White_Pelican: yes
<White_Pelican> I'm confused
<White_Pelican> obviously :)
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> is there a plasmoid for temperature monitoring?
<marc__> german channel?
<White_Pelican> do I change the widget style?
<genii> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<White_Pelican> what do I change under appearance
<White_Pelican> ?
<marc__> danke
<mephx> why don't gtk apps become transparent when inactive when defined so in the effects page?
<White_Pelican> hu JontheEchidna can you help me out?
<White_Pelican> I'm trying to learn about changes in kde4
<White_Pelican> the panel is black (ya know, where the taskbar is) and I want to be able to change the color scheme
<White_Pelican> I don't know ho to
<White_Pelican> can you help?
<uga> White_Pelican: the color scheme is defined by the plasma theme
<uga> you cannot change the color alone
<uga> White_Pelican: you'd need to edit the theme yourself
<White_Pelican> how can I edit the theme?
<uga> White_Pelican: themes are based on svg images
<uga> you'll have them under /share/apps/desktoptheme/
<White_Pelican> is it under system settings?
<uga> White_Pelican: no, they are files
<White_Pelican> or I need to go to the folder you mentioned?
<White_Pelican> ah
<uga> White_Pelican: ~/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme
<White_Pelican> OK I think it's becoming more clear
<uga> the ones provided within kubuntu are in /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/
<uga> the ones you installed later, are under
<uga> ~/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme
<White_Pelican> ok I have kde 3 and kde 4
<uga> White_Pelican: they are vector images (svg) that you can edit
<White_Pelican> I should have pointed that out
<uga> White_Pelican: yups but still
<uga> kde4 desktop (I guess you are running the kde4 desktop)  colors cannot be altered
<uga> only by editing those images
<White_Pelican> not a good idea imho
<aboSamoor> I want to download amarok 2.0 beta3, and the package I have in repository is 1.92.2-0ubuntu1~hardy~ppa2 are they the same ?
<uga> White_Pelican: it's designed for artists, not for developers
<White_Pelican> hmmm
<uga> White_Pelican: and artists dont' know how to define how colors should change
<JontheEchidna> aboSamoor: nope, the beta3 packages were only released for Intrepid
<White_Pelican> it should be designed for end users ;)
<uga> or what widgets would not change and which would
<Tm_T> uga: White_Pelican: wrong
<uga> Tm_T: ?
<uga> Tm_T: in which part
<White_Pelican> ?
<Tm_T> uga: they can use systemcolours
<Tm_T> uga: all widgets, how much they can use, I don't know, but they can use
<uga> Tm_T: ah, I didn't know that. How do you embed systemcolors info within the svg?
<aboSamoor> JontheEchidna, where can I find the sources so I compile mine ?
<Tm_T> uga: you don't have to
<uga> Tm_T: you specify replacements?
<Tm_T> uga: atleast my plasma settings have options for that
<JontheEchidna> aboSamoor: there should be a source download at amarok's website
<JontheEchidna> make sure you have amarok-mysql-dev installled from the ppa
<Tm_T> uga: config files that is actually but anyway
<Tm_T> uga: haven't actually tried if those are followed but should work
<uga> Tm_T: where in system settings?
<uga> I'm on trunk, but didn't notice this feature
<aboSamoor> JontheEchidna, is my version is the beta2 or related to 2.0 or it is old version ?
<Tm_T> uga: 0021.27 < Tm_T> uga: config files that is actually but anyway
<uga> Tm_T: yes, but I haven't seen it done anywhere =)
<JontheEchidna> aboSamoor: 1.92 is beta2 I think
<Tm_T> uga: use $EDITOR then (;)
<uga> Tm_T: yes, but it's not documented
<uga> what to edit and where
<aboSamoor> JontheEchidna, if it is beta2 I think i be satisfied with
<Tm_T> uga: they have fields there, just alter false to true
<uga> Tm_T: and I also wonder how it decides which colors to change and which not
<uga> it cannot be done automatically and work fine on any theme
<Tm_T> uga: that's a good question, try
<uga> without the help of the artist
<Tm_T> I think it was tinting or so
<White_Pelican> well folks thanks for your help. I've decided to stick to kde3
<uga> Tm_T: I've coded custom widgets and it's so hard making them work with any colorset
<Tm_T> I see
<uga> so I can imagine doing these svg tinted must be much harder
<uga> Tm_T: what's black color tinted?
<uga> black
<uga> =)
<uga> you can easily die white, but black...
<Tm_T> uga: dunno, I don't have black in my plasma
<lovre> is there a plasmoid for temperature monitoring?
<Tm_T> is in KDE 4.2 atleast
<legodude_> weather temp?
<legodude_> or system temp?
<Tm_T> system temp I'm sure he's meaning
<uga> there's one for system temp and one for weather temp anyway
<uga> although weather one claims always rainy =O)
<muxomor> Hallo, i have such a problem. Kubuntu Gutsy is running on an AMD 2.1 Ghz , videocard Riva TNT2 32mb. The problem: Today internet connection went down, and after that screen went to blank mode.The comp was restarted, but screen doesnt react at anything. At startup the LED lamps on keyboard are lightniing, but nothing more. IOne can't see grub, can't login and ctrl-alt-delete, ctrl-alt-backspace do not work.I read about such problem on
<muxomor> laptops, there solution was to make a battery empty, but what about pc?
<lovre> when i try to add new plasmoids and select install from file, there is no superkaramba option...?
<david__> Hi I am trying to set up my webcam on 8.10 Kubuntu amd64.. Can anyone help me?
<lovre> whats the best archiving software in kubuntu? i have standard Ark, but it has no Extract here.. feature and so on
<muxomor> it has
<david__> I think I have dolphin
<uga> dolphin uses ark
<uga> or rather the kio
<szal> are there possibilities of having a more recent kernel on Hardy other than building one myself?
<lovre> uga: i like ark, but its not integrated in shell, i dont see Extract here.. when i click on a zip file?
<uga> in the _shell_?
<uga> lovre: you must mean in dolphin, not shell I guess
<lovre> uga: sorry, in dolphin...
<uga> lol
<lovre> uga: yes
<lovre> uga: lol
<uga> lovre: I have tarballs, and I have extract here as option
<lovre> tar.gz?
<uga> and same for a zip, I just checked
<uga> lovre: yes
<uga> lovre: but I'm on kde 4.2 from trunk
<lovre> uga: there is no such option in me
<lovre> ah
<uga> maybe it's some particularity of the kubuntu build
<lovre> 4.2 is in beta?
<uga> lovre: yes
<ralpho> how do you get 4.2
<lovre> uga: i cba to install that yet... i would like it on kde4.1 tho :D
<uga> lovre: beta status yet, but not in kubuntu, I mean from svn trunk
<uga> ralpho: using svn checkout? =)
<szal> if you use a beta & find a fault, don't complain, instead file a bug :)
<uga> ditto
<uga> lovre: I'm still surprised 4.1 didn't have that,... uhm
<david__> I am still looking for help with a webcam just in case anyone can help.
<lovre> uga: i cant even compress files before running ark and adding...LOL EPIC FAIL
<uga> david__: I don't have a webcam, but can I suggest you check dmesg and see what happens? and also check permissions
<uga> david__: you could try as root just to test
<sumincom> como hago para ver los videos con kubuntu
<uga> sumincom: #kde-devel-es
<sumincom> no me abren
<david__> uga: you mean in Konsole?
<uga> sumincom: este canal es solo en inglés...
<uga> david__: yes
<sumincom> ok
<uga> if you type dmesg, you'll see the last events that happenned when plugging the camera
<sumincom> sorry
<uga> sumincom: no problemo ;)
<uga> sumincom: pero te recomiendo usar mplayer o xine
<uga> sumincom: y necesitarás algunos drivers googlea "medibuntu"
<sumincom> ok
<sumincom> gracias
<uga> s/drivers/codecs
<uga> ouch, I said kde-devel-es instead of kubuntu-es
 * uga idiot
<david__> [ 1410.981904] usb 2-8: SN9C105 PC Camera Controller detected (vid:pid 0x0C45:0x60FE)
<david__> [ 1411.342914] usb 2-8: No supported image sensor detected for this bridge
<david__> uga: that is what came up
<uga> david__: sounds like the driver didn't support your camera hw
<uga> but I'm not the best one to respond to this, given I never owned a webcam
<david__> that's ok uga I'll try again later thanks
<uga> david__: can you try "lsusb"?
<uga> it will tell you the device brand and exact model
<\Kira> Is there a way to Alt-Tab out of a fullscreen game? I can do it in wine, but not in native linux games....
<sonic__> has anyone been able to get an Andriod G1 phone to mount with 8.10? It worked with 8.04 but stopped about when I installed 8.10.   I  dont even get an option for it to mount. I dont think its being picked up by the kernel even
<uga> send me one and I'll try ;)
<zerotolerance> so is it worth upgrading to 8.10 yet? i want to put it on my mini
<aboSamoor> trying to compile kde 2.0b3 I got this error   'ERROR: Could not find KDE4 kde4-config' ?
<Dr_willis> zerotolerance,  only you can decide that - based on your needs.
 * Dr_willis has no idea what a 'mini' is
<starenka> hi, bought a new hdd for my laptop. now i hear the "clicks" - heads being parked. can anybody tell me if the Load_cycle mania is a FUD or tru? My Load count is 2800 in 7 days....
<phil_stone> Is there a tool for managing mount points in kde 4.1?
<starenka> !kde4 | phil_stone
<ubottu> phil_stone: KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<starenka> lol
<starenka> used to be different channel, right?
<phil_stone> OK, in kubuntu at all?  Gnome included?
<phil_stone> Or is it vim /etc/fstab?
<starenka> well in 3.5 it is in system settings...
<phil_stone> Yep.
<phil_stone> Thought it might be there in 4.1
<phil_stone> but after a hunt, I give up
<starenka> :))
<phil_stone> vim it is then
<Dr_willis> I find it faster to just vi fstab
<starenka> you can allways do "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<starenka> phil_stone: http://crap.starenka.net/mp.png
<phil_stone> vi messes with screen (or it did in 8.4
<starenka> nano is okay
<phil_stone> There really wasn't the warnings for kubuntu 8.10, that it was junk
<starenka> :p
<Dr_willis> if you want to use vim a lot. you proberlm want to install the vim-full package
<noaXess> is kde 4.1.3 very diffrent to kde 4.1.2? i mean.. diffrent to 8.04 with kde4?
<Dr_willis> 4.1.3 i hear has a lot of bug fix's
<Dr_willis> which makes sence. :)
<phil_stone> Didn't notice any material changes
<Tm_T> there's that too
<noaXess> i'm not really shure to upgrade to 8.10
<phil_stone> It is missing ALOT from kde 3.5
<ptl> for me it was good.
<noaXess> yes thats the point
<Tm_T> phil_stone: for me it isn't, KDE4 that is
<ptl> however I don't think it is for everyone. Besides the lack of features there's still lots of bugs.
<Dr_willis> lack of features is a big feature!
<Dr_willis> :)
<phil_stone> Lack of features, should use ubuntu...
<Tm_T> ptl: missing features for who? and what bugs? I haven't any biggies
<phil_stone> I agree, I haven't had any big bugs
<phil_stone> Good enough for daily use.
<Tm_T> small ones, I have one
<Tm_T> which isn't bothering me, really
<noaXess> features like keyboard shortcuts with win-key, like win+1 for eg. firefox.. try it.. it won't work
<Tm_T> noaXess: well, I have shortcuts using win-key
<Dr_willis> I just want to drag icons from the menus to the panel...
<Dr_willis> :)
<noaXess> Tm_T: try win+1 for firefox
<Dr_willis> but i guess im extreme!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Tm_T> noaXess: I don't use firefox
<noaXess> Dr_willis: yes.. thats not really easy
<noaXess> Tm_T: then with any other app..
<ptl> Tm_T: just to tell you an example, on my Intel 965 AGN the icons of applications don't appear in the system tray. Instead, something like broken numbers or a half-KDE-icon appears instead.
<noaXess> also panel hiding.. not working
<HappySmileMan> Dr_willis: Dragging icons to panel should work in 4.2 I think, you can already drag icons to desktop and from desktop to panel, so I can't imagine it takes much work, and it's definitely a planned feature
<noaXess> not yet implemented
<Tm_T> noaXess: panel hiding works here
<ptl> Tm_T: also, the 'gkrellm fixation bug', an old bug where gkrellm's position suddenly changes when network is connected or disconnected, continues
<noaXess> Tm_T: is that included in 4.1.3? in 4.1.2 it won't work
<Tm_T> ptl: sounds fun
<Tm_T> noaXess: dunno, I use trunk (that's what developers poke on)
<Tm_T> noaXess: could be in 4.1.3
<noaXess> hm..
<ptl> Tm_T: and my setup of khotkeys for screen lock using dbus does not work, although when I click 'test' while configuring it, it works.
<noaXess> Tm_T: do the win+1 shortcut work with any app?
<noaXess> or win+2..
<noaXess> or eg. win+e for dolphin
<ptl> the list goes on...
<Tm_T> noaXess: dunno, I use win+F-keys to switch desktops and stuff
<noaXess> Tm_T: can you please try one?
<noaXess> test one?
<ptl> My T61 keyboard has workspace left and workspace right
<ptl> I use them all the time
<ptl> I love seeing windows fly bye
<ptl> *fly by
<Tm_T> ptl: with 9 desks it's too limited (:
<ptl> Tm_T: I have 8
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> and by the time you make one switch, I have swithced from 1 to 5 to 8 or whatever (:
<Tm_T> but yes, good to know it works that way too (:
<ptl> not quite so, the workspace left and workspace right are on the down right side of the keyboard, while when you press the Fx keys, you have to raise your hand
<ptl> the movement takes some time
<Tm_T> ptl: I don't rise my hand
<ptl> but pressing workspace left and right is always very fast
<noaXess> will there be some version steps from 4.1.3 until 4.2?
<Tm_T> noaXess: perhaps 4.1.4 bugfix release
<ptl> I dunno
<Tm_T> noaXess: and ofcourse betas and stuff
<ptl> But I am eager for using the Cube on KDE 4.2
<ptl> KDE desktop effects are lots more stable than compiz fusion
<ptl> (or is it "stabler"?)
<Tm_T> more stable
<ptl> thanks
<ari_stress> hi hi
<ptl> But I love some of the plasmoids, I just can't get used to the thought of letting them below my windows
<ptl> My gkrellm is always visible
<ptl> No plasmoid, karamba or superkaramba script, gdesklet or screenlets or google widget could replace it yet
<binMonkey> hi, guys.
 * Dr_willis sticks with Conky
<ptl> conky is too complicated
<ptl> and I could no get any conky script close to what I want.
 * Dr_willis found it rather trivial
<binMonkey> conky is second only to yakuake, it is so great.
<ptl> I'll show you my desktop
<ptl> http://patola.org/mydesk.png
<ptl> try it
<courtjesterg> real question that needs a real answer i need to edit my sources from adept so i can run adept i tryed reinstalling and found out a res was the reason why it could start
<courtjesterg> courtjesterg@courtjesterg-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get --reinstall install adept
<courtjesterg> [sudo] password for courtjesterg:
<courtjesterg> E: Type 'git://git.kitenet.net/aliengit://git.kitenet.net/alien' is not known on line 46 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<courtjesterg> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<courtjesterg> courtjesterg@courtjesterg-desktop:~$
<courtjesterg> i need to edit that line where do i go to remove it
<Dr_willis> edit the file then?  its just a text file. /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_willis> like it says
<courtjesterg> thks
<Dr_willis> You dont need to use any fancy  tools. :)
<ptl> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<ptl> /git.kitenet
<ptl> dd
<ptl> <ESC>:x!
<Dr_willis> :wq ?
<ptl> :wq is the same as :x
<Dr_willis> ;XXXX!
<Dr_willis> :)
<ptl> my cat is destroying my server
<ptl> just a moment
<binMonkey> is git another editor?
<courtjesterg> lol that cat love it
<Dr_willis> !info git
<ubottu> git (source: gnuit): transitional dummy package which can be safely removed. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.9.4-1 (intrepid), package size 11 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Dr_willis> !info gnuit
<ubottu> gnuit (source: gnuit): GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.9.4-1 (intrepid), package size 292 kB, installed size 1288 kB
<ptl> git is something done by linus torvalds to get version control
<courtjesterg> no thought it was a res url for alien but nope i found where i need to covert a rpm file to deb
<Grant931> uh
<Grant931> when I run this command I get this output:
<Grant931> grant@monster:~$ sudo chown grant /home/grant/docs
<Grant931> chown: changing ownership of `/home/grant/docs': Operation not permitted
<binMonkey> ptl: is that irssi in yakuake on your desktop?  and are all those tabs on the bottom different channels?
<Grant931> what should I do?
<binMonkey> Grant931: same command but use sudo.
<Grant931> I did use sudo
<binMonkey> sorry. i missed that.
<Grant931> I can't even do it with sudo su
<ptl> binMonkey: that is irssi, the tabs on bottom ("shell", "shell 2" and such) are shells doing other things - like telnet, ssh, mutt, and the irssi "window numbers" (1 2 3 4 ...) are above it
<ptl> oh, and there's also screen "windows"
<binMonkey> ptl: i like that a lot!
<ptl> that "0-$ zsh (1*zsh) ..." and such
<Dr_willis> I like the tool 'terminator' for managing multi terminals also. :)
<Dr_willis> but it uses gnome-terminal
<ptl> yakuake is nice because it rolls from the top of the screen back and forth
<ptl> there are some programs like this for gnome but they are not as sofisticated as yakuake
#kubuntu 2008-11-15
<Dr_willis> I just keep a terminal open on the 2nd monitor. :)
<Dr_willis> no need to pop one down
<ptl> Dr_willis: do you know any conky script that could replace my gkrellm?
<Dr_willis> depeneds on what you want it to do.
<ptl> be used as a panel, stay fixed and always visible on the right, be thin and show all current data
<ptl> most widgets are too fat for me
<Dr_willis> well of course.. but what 'data'
<courtjesterg> how do i edit my permissions to edited this folder in root
<ptl> cpu, processes, network, disk, swap and so on. Nothing out of the ordinary.
<Dr_willis> you can custamize conky to show most anything.  like that.
<Dr_willis> conkly web site has dozens of examples
<courtjesterg> think i am set as some kind of user instead of admin
<binMonkey> there's a thread in the ubuntu forums with hundreds of conkys and their scripts.
<Dr_willis> oops conlky
<ptl> my problem with conky is not showing the data. Is showing the data in a thin panel widget.
<Dr_willis> Could always track down some windowmaker warf applets. :)
<ptl> could never do that with it...
<Dr_willis> but oh wait.. kde4 dosetn have that warf-applet feature any more
<Dr_willis> having  'readable' info in a real think conky layout would be the hard part...
<Dr_willis> since it only does 'bar' graphs and text basically.
<binMonkey> ptl: look here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&highlight=conky
<ptl> haven't thought of it, but windowmaker is also too old, and I am looking to replace gkrellm because I want something more integrated (besides the irritating moving bug, I want real transparency and such things)
<Dr_willis> the kde4 way would be to make plasmids for it all
<ptl> I know
<ptl> couldn't find one
<ptl> only fat plasmids
<ptl> which are not panels either
<ptl> there are some awesome monitors, but they are screen-hungry
<Dr_willis> htop in a terminal. :) what more do ya need.
<ptl> not thing
<ptl> I mean
<ptl> not thin
<ptl> and not a panel
<Dr_willis> 'oh the humanity of it all!' :)
<ptl> otherwise I would use it -- or not, because being a text application, does not have graphs that are more intuitive, faster to see what's happening
<courtjesterg> ok in login manager is system the super userr /admin of the os in users tab?
<courtjesterg> i see i am not marked as anything nor has nothing have applied
<courtjesterg> there is even a user called root
<courtjesterg> odd
<HappySmileMan> courtjesterg: "root" is like superadmin on Linux distros
<ptl> Ok
<ptl> Dr_willis: I recalled why I don't use conky.
 * Dr_willis recalls why he dosent use gkrellm
<ptl> Dr_willis: It doesn't have settings for being a panel. Ok, I could get a workaround by using wmctrl or the KDE window management to always make it a panel. Ugly, but it would work, I guess. But it also does not support real transparency.
<ptl> why?
<ptl> I would not struggle with text-mode configuration files if it's not really worth it
 * Dr_willis dosent give a bean about 'real' transparency
<Dr_willis>  :)
<ptl> gkrellm doesn't have it
<courtjesterg> ok when trying to edit my sources.list file to take that url out so i can use adept it says i do not have permission
<courtjesterg> when trying to save need to save it and edit it
<Dr_willis> You used 'sudo nano ' ?
<maxbaldwin> what editor are you using, courtjesterg
<courtjesterg> it opens in kate
<Dr_willis> YOU open it.. dont just double click...
<maxbaldwin> sudo kate /etc/.../sources.lst
 * Dr_willis scoffs at double clicking..
<Dr_willis> :)
<maxbaldwin> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<maxbaldwin> I think
<Dr_willis> kdesudo kate /path/to/whatever
<Dr_willis> or use a console based editor
<Dr_willis> sudo nano /path/to/whatever
<maxbaldwin> yeah, kdesudo for graphical applications.
<Dr_willis> or use some other editor
 * mister-tea likes kate
 * Dr_willis uses geany
<courtjesterg> how can i edit my permissions to edit the root folders this is my computer and i installed this os so why am i not allowed to edit the file?
 * ptl apt-cache search geany
 * mister-tea when in terminal uses nano
 * ptl when in terminal uses vim
 * ptl thinks there are too many options for lightweight syntax-highlighting text processors on GNU/Linux
<courtjesterg> this is where i have to go
<ptl> s/processors/editors/
<courtjesterg> E: Type 'git://git.kitenet.net/aliengit://git.kitenet.net/alien
<courtjesterg> i need to delete that line on 46
<courtjesterg> in root ect/apt/sources.list
<courtjesterg> and i can't resave the file once i try and delet it
<mister-tea> use nanoin terminal and read the man pages that will tell you how to save your changes
<courtjesterg> i am not used to the terminal nor know any commands for it
<courtjesterg> i came from xp i used to mess with the stuff when i was a young kid
<courtjesterg> with command lines in 95
<mister-tea> dr willis gave you the commands above
<mister-tea> if you want to learn more about commands there is a built in tutor thingy in konqueror
<OxDeadC0de> courtjesterg as security so people can't break your system except you, you need root permissions to change anything but personal files (Otherwise it's a "bug")
<OxDeadC0de> courtjesterg prefix "sudo" to any command to gain root privileges for that command
<Dr_willis> hasent this been shown by example like.. 10 times now. :)
<mister-tea> terminal can be your  friend :-)
<ptl> courtjesterg: but did you use sudo/kdesudo? You probably can't save because you are not root. Or maybe it's the permissions...
<mister-tea> if you want to do the edit with a gui (kate) open kate from terminal kdesudo kate
<Dr_willis> root should be able to save  even with the wrong permissions
<ptl> not if the file belongs to other user
<OxDeadC0de> ptl root can edit any file no matter what user owns it, that's why it's root
<Dr_willis> :)
<jose> hola alguien me puede ayudar
<Dr_willis> sudo nano /dev/urandom
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> edit that! :P
<ptl> OxDeadC0de: I know and that's the problem (probably). he's not editting it as root
 * mister-tea doubts he understands root
<ptl> Dr_willis: lol
<ubuntu> .,.
<ptl> !es | jose
<ubottu> jose: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubuntu> hi all
<OxDeadC0de> !hi | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubuntu> thank ;)
<ptl> !hot_teen_sex | ptl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hot_teen_sex
<ptl> :[
<Dr_willis> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mister-tea> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ubuntu> !hot_teen_sex | ptl
<courtjesterg> ok how do i save this options justify, writeout, readfile
<Dr_willis> Huh>
<Dr_willis> ?
<mister-tea> me/ wonders if he could just comment the line out
<courtjesterg> i am in the terminal i went to where i need to be and deleted the line of code on line 46 so now what do i do to save this work?
<Dr_willis> courtjesterg,  what editor did you use?
<courtjesterg> i am in the terminal kconsole
<ubuntu> your computer whitch cpu have?
<Dr_willis> courtjesterg,  that disent tell us what editor....
<mister-tea> nano?
<OxDeadC0de> if nano, ^=control, ^X  is exit, exit will save. If vim exit insert mode, :wq to write and quit. If kate or gedit, save it like normal
<Dr_willis>  if you  used nano - its some control  combo.. see any help/tips at the bottom?
<courtjesterg> i deleted the line in the terminal when i looked it up
<courtjesterg> yeah nano
<courtjesterg> none say save
<Dr_willis> some days its like pupping teeth. :)
<Dr_willis> 'write' = save
<mister-tea> control x
<OxDeadC0de> I just told him, he ignored it
<courtjesterg> ok
<Dr_willis> write out.. i think it says..
<ubuntu> my processor have 900 mz..
<Dr_willis> ctrl-h = HELP :)
<ubuntu> at me?
<mister-tea> ubuntu:  do you have a question?
<ubuntu> yes..
<mister-tea> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu> :°(
<courtjesterg> this isn't working
<courtjesterg> hm
<notriddle> Just out of curiosity, does anybody know if it is safe to suspend a system while you are connected to IRC?
<maxbaldwin> notriddle: yes. the worst that can happen is someone says your name.
<courtjesterg> it saved just not inthe format i wanted it too now me wonders how i delete that file lol
<notriddle> maxbaldwin: Okay. Thanks.
 * notriddle supposes that he should set himself to away before he suspends.
<mister-tea> re edit it
<maxbaldwin> notriddle: sure, that'd work.
<notriddle> maxbaldwin: Any way to set Konversation to away automatically? Perhaps a script in /etc/acpi/suspend.d and /etc/acpi/resume.d?
<maxbaldwin> notriddle: not that I know of. CTRL + Shit + A
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. if you disconnect..  you are not away... you are.. err.. gone. :)
 * notriddle wonders whether there's a better channel to ask this on, even though distribution-specific stuff is involved.
<maxbaldwin> oh crap... CTRL + *Shift* + A
<maxbaldwin> that's better. :D
 * notriddle grins.
<mister-tea> yeah the other one is dirty
<maxbaldwin> notriddle: maybe #kde4 ?
 * notriddle supposes it was a typo.
<ptl> notriddle: you'd be disconnected anyway
 * mister-tea pictures a crappy keyboard
<notriddle> maxbaldwin: Nope. I'm using KDE3 Konversation.
<ubuntu> me too
<ptl> so I don't think setting to autoaway would do anything useful
<maxbaldwin> notriddle: kde4 here, dunno.
<Dr_willis> You would be away befor you get disconnected. :)
<notriddle> maxbaldwin: Huh? I'm using Intrepid and I have a KDE3 Konversation. It's one of the only KDE3 application I have.
<notriddle> Dr_willis: I'll be disconnected if I suspend?
<Dr_willis> notriddle,  of course...
<ptl> unless, of course, you use something as a bouncer
<tauc1961> alguien en español
<notriddle> Dr_willis: Okay. That's what I wondered.
<notriddle> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ptl> notriddle: you don't think you'd be magically connected to the internet and processing IRC while your computer is off, do you?
<Dr_willis>  the irc server will somw how  knwo you are suspended? :) not going to happen.
 * mister-tea picture a big guy with tattoos
<maxbaldwin> notriddle: maybe use Lock instead of suspend
<ubuntu> hh
<Dr_willis> 'pause' :)
<notriddle> ptl: Nope, I didn't. I just wondered whether I'd properly disconnect or be away. I didn't want some undefined result (perhaps accidentally crashing the server.
<ptl> notriddle: I see. I was just kidding, hope you didn't take offense. :)
<Dr_willis> as far as the server sees.. you quit replying to pings/responses. and thus 'hung up/disconnected'
<Dr_willis> same as any other serverice/connectiosn to that suspending machine.
<notriddle> Dr_willis: But my IRC client doesn't know that. That's one of the things I worried about (Konversation expecting to still be connected).
<Dr_willis> Hibernate/suspend can reallyu confuse a LOT of applications...
<ptl> notriddle: if you want to have IRC presence with your computer turned off, though, you can use bnc on a server
 * notriddle doesn't need that.
<notriddle> Dr_willis: Should I just test it and hope Konversation doesn't crash?
<Dr_willis> It wont crash.. it will be disconnected..
 * notriddle doesn't expect it to do worse, though there are ways it could.
<Dr_willis> it might try to auto-reconnect/rejoin the channels
<paulk> test it notriddle
 * notriddle is suspended.
<noaXess> wow .. now upgraded..and eg. can't run konsole, dolphin... KDEInit could not launch '/usr/lib/kde4/bin/konsole
 * notriddle just un-suspended.
<notriddle> Dr_willis: it seems to have re-connected.
<ubuntu> cosa
<Dr_willis> notriddle,  no it dident.. :) we dont see you..
<Dr_willis> :P
<noaXess> any idea, why kde4 alwayys look in /usr/lib/kde4/bin?.. cause this was the path in the 8.04 kde4 remix
<notriddle> Dr_willis: I assume you're joking. Did I suspend for too short, and never get disconnected?
<Dr_willis> sounds like somthing dident get upgraded right. :)
<Dr_willis> notriddle,  i never notic3d.. i have most of those messages disabled
<noaXess> Dr_willis: ok.. what?
<mister-tea> message said suspended the un suspended
<mister-tea> then
<notriddle> noaXess: It seems like your upgrade didn't go smoothly. You are using a shortcut that references Konsole by full path (they moved it).
<noaXess> ok.. thanks.. but whats the trick to fix it?
<noaXess> i do a alt+f2 and run konsole
<notriddle> noaXess: Okay. Try /usr/bin/konsole (no, it won't be permanent).
<OxDeadC0de> can I make macros with konversation, like something that will automatically send /nick when my other nick finally times out?
<noaXess> notriddle: and now?
<Dr_willis> or use the nickserv ghost command. :)
<notriddle> 0xDeadC0de: It should be able to do that in particular already.
<notriddle> noaXess: Does it work?
<noaXess> jep
<notriddle> noaXess: Okay, let's see where /usr/lib/kde4 is being referenced. First, try running kmenuedit from Konsole.
<OxDeadC0de> notriddle where's the option set? In identities? (Didn't see it anywhere in configure konver)
<noaXess> notriddle: aha.. i see what you mean.. cause u had the 8.04 kde4 remix, all the kde4 apps referenced to /usr/lib/kde4/bin..
<notriddle> noaXess: Yep. In Intrepid, they moved KDE4 from /usr/lib/kde4 to /usr. You have gunk lying around referencing /usr/lib/kde4.
<noaXess> notriddle: how can i correct it?.. is there any way?
<notriddle> noaXess: That depends on where it is. I need to know, did you customize your application menu (yes, KRunner does use it somewhat).
<noaXess> notriddle: yes i did..
<noaXess> i moved all kde4 apps in a kde4 folder
<notriddle> noaXess: Then there's your problem. Pull open kmenuedit and it should be relatively obvious how to fix it.
 * notriddle is suspending.
<noaXess> notriddle: is there a way to create the default kde4 menu?
<noaXess> all the rest i can do i manually
<noaXess> done..
<noaXess> restore system menu
<fatstuff> helllo does this work
<fatstuff> anyone home
<maxbaldwin> fatstuff: Yes. but you aren't here now.
<szal> o0
<ubuntu> ciao a tutti
<ubuntu> what language is?
<mister-tea> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<szal> well, what do you expect? ;)
<ubuntu> <ubottu>  you're a funny guys
<mister-tea> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<szal> I wonder who added the remark to right-click on the channel name to enter the channel..  I guess that's highly client-specific..
<ubuntu> hhaahah figure..
<PSiL0> anyone have the dustbin package for cairo-dock?
<PSiL0> I installed it (and the plugins package) on kubuntu 8.10, and I don't see any applets
<ubuntu> ubottu is a bot very colt
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu> ubottu is a bot very intelligent
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu> ubottu is a bot very good
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu> ubottu is funny
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is funny
<szal> ubuntu: if you want to mess around w/ the bot, please do so in private message (a.k.a. query)
<ubuntu> ok sorry
<Spreadsheet> hello
<Spreadsheet> so i got some non free drivers for broadcom and now i dont see anything for wireless
<ptl> hope you're not excel
<Spreadsheet> no
<szal> o0
<Spreadsheet> OO.O is default on kubuntu
<szal> good night folks
<ilham> hello. is there GUI app to make photo slide to dvd/vcd
<courtjesterg> you mean to tell me all of you didn't know how t login as root when you know how to use nano?
<courtjesterg> http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/04/16/how-to-login-to-ubuntu-as-root-user/
<courtjesterg> now i can delete and edit files with root permissions
<OxDeadC0de> courtjesterg no we didn't tell you that, or imply that, we all know how to do it, but you do not need to login as root to use root, and it's better not to for security reasons
<courtjesterg> yeah but i need to edit and delte files in root still need to delete files
<Spreadsheet> anyone?
<ubuntu> yea
<ubuntu> tell me
<courtjesterg> that is so much easier then have to find how to delete files in nano
<courtjesterg> in root
<Spreadsheet> theres a person called Ubuntu ?
<OxDeadC0de> courtjesterg use sudo
<OxDeadC0de> if you don't understand sudo, look it up
<courtjesterg> ok so what is the command to delete files in the root folders
<mister-tea> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<OxDeadC0de> rm is the command to remove files
<OxDeadC0de> sudo rm runs rm as root via isudo, sudo works with every single command
<OxDeadC0de> s/isudo/sudo
<ilham>  hello. is there GUI app to make photo slide to dvd/vcd
<Spreadsheet> can anyone help me?
<Spreadsheet> i got the broadcom driver but it doesnt work
<Spreadsheet> i go to the network place and nothing shows up for wireless
<OxDeadC0de> Spreadsheet which one, ndiswrapper+windows driver, or b43?
<Spreadsheet> b43
<courtjesterg> i get it now why root shouldn't be unlocked
<OxDeadC0de> i use ndis/windows driver, it's faster, supports more of the cards features, and has less "little" problems (Scales speed less often, when it's scaled it stops transfering data for a second, very bad for real time audio streaming for example)
<mister-tea> yea
<Spreadsheet> hmm
<noaXess> i have an link in my autostart folder that points to: ~/.kde/env/gtk-qt-engine.rc.sh
<noaXess> is that normal?
<Spreadsheet> on xubuntu and debian b43 worked fine
<mister-tea> gotta love those factoids :-)
<marco_> my notebook uses a 965GM as a video card, can I configure my monitor's default brightness when I start X?
<JontheEchidna> noaXess: yes
<mister-tea> Spreadsheet:  I used it with ubuntu but it was trouble
<OxDeadC0de> b43 works for me too, dunno why it won't for you on 8.10 (I assume), but i stream audio a lot and can't stand it stuttering every minute
<noaXess> JontheEchidna: whats about that?
<Spreadsheet> i dont really stream audio
<JontheEchidna> gtk-qt-engine, the theming engine for GTK app in KDE
<OxDeadC0de> it will also affect bittorrent transfers, downloads, etc
<Spreadsheet> huh
<Spreadsheet> i torrented kubuntu fine too... on the b43 comp
<Spreadsheet> :D
<OxDeadC0de> didn't say it wont work, it will, fine for most people, but it will affect them
<mister-tea> there's a how to for the b43 in the wiki
<OxDeadC0de> and b43 doesn't support low power mode yet
<Spreadsheet> ok
<Spreadsheet> thanks
<basy> hi, i have 2 separated disk partitions : [ / ]  and [ /home]. My root partition is going to be full soon because i install too stuff.... Are there any dirs like /tmp which i can clear ?
<Spreadsheet> uhh wheres the package manager...
<ptl> basy: that's what LVM is for, you should have installed right away with LVM
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<contrast> Anyone on Intrepid know a fix for the bug that causes the style to reset to Oxygen at every login?
<noaXess> is kpilot gone from kde4.1.3?
<ptl> is there such a bug?
<ptl> Mine works without reverting back to Oxygen
<ptl> contrast: KDE 4.1.3? Have you upgraded yet?
<Spreadsheet> wheres the package manager?
<ptl> adept is the name
<ptl> adept-manager
<contrast> ptl: yeah, i'm on 4.1.3
<ptl> /usr/bin/adept
<Spreadsheet> that looks like a add/remove software thing
<contrast> sometimes it even resets to oxygen in the middle of a session. >=(
<contrast> Spreadsheet: Adept Manager (under System)
<Spreadsheet> how do i make it a actual package manager, like synaptic or something
<Spreadsheet> hmm
<Spreadsheet> OH
<binMonkey> hi, guys.
<contrast> Adept 2.0 is a big improvement, but Synaptic still feels a lot more efficient
<contrast> !hi | binMonkey
<ubottu> binMonkey: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<rgreening> Spreadsheet: adept --help is your friend
<binMonkey> are there tests i can run to see which is faster, fwcutter or ndiswrapper?
<snarkster> anyone know why when i do lsb_release i dont get any information?
<noaXess> !kpilot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpilot
<rgreening> snarkster: cause lsb_release by itself is equivalent to lsb_release -v. Try running lsb_release --help and try other options
<snarkster> oh duh thank you
<rgreening> lsb_release -a
<rgreening> :)
<noaXess> does anybody know where's kpilot?
<contrast> noaXess: according to "apt-cache search kpilot," it's not in the repos
<noaXess> contrast: :(
<contrast> one sec...
<snarkster> http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&q=kpilot&btnG=Search
<noaXess> snarkster: LOL
<snarkster> <shrug> there was alot showing so I figured give you the site
<Dragnslcr> !info kpilot
<ubottu> Package kpilot does not exist in intrepid
<mister-tea> noaXess: it doesnt appear to be included in ibex
<mister-tea> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy-updates/utils/kpilot
<noaXess> i see.. bad news..
<noaXess> ok.. it's 03:00 in the morning.. and i need some sleep ;)..
<noaXess> see ya later..
<noaXess> bye
<binMonkey> are there tests i can run to see which is faster, fwcutter or ndiswrapper?
 * notriddle just un-suspended
<notriddle> Dr_willis: Okay. I just returned from suspend. It seems like Konversation spent some time thinking it was still online before it properly reconnected. I'll disconnect before I suspend from now on.
<willi_ballenthin> how can i install the bleeding edge development versions of the kde packages?
<paulk> notriddle> thanks for testing suspend
<notriddle> paulk: You're welcome.
<Spreadsheet> hello
<Spreadsheet> how do i use adept?
<Spreadsheet> i cant find the package list
<notriddle> willi_ballenthin: You could use Project Neon, though unfortunately they name their packages oddly.
<willi_ballenthin> notriddle: thanks, i think i had kdelibs installed from there
<willi_ballenthin> but i was looking for kdevelop4 and whatnot, and wasnt sure it was there
<willi_ballenthin> ill look again
<notriddle> Spreadsheet: In Adept Manager or Adept Installer (Menu->System->Adept Manager or Menu->Add/Remove programs).
<Spreadsheet> hmm
<notriddle> willi_ballenthin: I don't think kdevelop is.
<Spreadsheet> i dont see that
<Spreadsheet> i see Adept, View, and Help
<willi_ballenthin> i suppose i coudl just spend a night checking out the entire subversion tree and compiling
<willi_ballenthin> just wondered if there was an easier way
<willi_ballenthin> thanks thouh
<notriddle> Spreadsheet: In KMenu->Adept Installer Add/Remove software, the software list is easy to find and use.
<paulk> spreadsheet> Applications Add/Remove software
<Spreadsheet> i see
<Spreadsheet> thanks
<Spreadsheet> hmm i cant find irssi...
<notriddle> willi_ballenthin: The subversion list is pretty well-organized. If you just want to use KDevelop, that should be all you need to check out.
<willi_ballenthin> notriddle: thanks again, ill try that
<Spreadsheet> nor can i find things like zsh...
<Spreadsheet> i can find yakuake though...
<notriddle> Spreadsheet: Perhaps you can use Adept Manager (Applications->System->Adept Manager - Package Manager). Adept Installer only lists some of the categorized packages meant to be listed there.
<Spreadsheet> i see
<notriddle> Spreadsheet: To get a list, click the box next to State (State: [ ])
<Spreadsheet> k
<notriddle> Spreadsheet: Oops, that gives installed packages. Click it again and then choose the one next to it.
 * notriddle feels embarrased, though that is pretty bad interface design, I must say ;)
<Spreadsheet> yeah
<Spreadsheet> so i got zsh using apt-get ;)
<Spreadsheet> last question: how do you set default shells?
<notriddle> Spreadsheet: :P It's pretty bad when the CLI is easier than the GUI :)
<notriddle> Spreadsheet: That's done with chsh.
<keoki> Hi... has anyone has ubuntu installed on a Thinkpad R40?
<notriddle> !chsh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chsh
<keoki> I'm trying to look for a driver that can allow to use the s-video output
<Spreadsheet> ok
<notriddle> !chsh is the command used to CHange the login SHell.
<notriddle> keoki: What video card do you have?
 * notriddle will look it up if keoki doesn't know.
<keoki> it's an ATI Radeon Mobile something
<notriddle> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<keoki> thanks... I am on that now
<notriddle> keoki: Your welcome (though ubottu helps me not have to remember the link ;).
<ubuntu> hi
<notriddle> ubuntu: hi.
<ubuntu> hi notriddle :)
<keoki> Hi again!! :p I just got into the ATI web site and downloaded the propietary drivers... now my question is... how I do Install it :p
<paulk> what benefit is the Plasma Dashboard?
<genii> keoki: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_restricted_drivers_manually
<ubuntu> what's the plasma dashboard?
<keoki> the name of the file is ati-driver-installer-8-11-x-86.x-86_64.run
<keoki> thanks... I'll ask again if I get stuck :)
<erick> hola
<ubuntu> hiya
<erick> que tal
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erick> hi
<erick> where are from
<notriddle> keoki: Why can't you use the package (K Menu->(Applications->?)->
<notriddle> keoki: Why can't you use the package (K Menu->(Applications->?)->System->Hardware Drivers?
<genii> erick: We are from everywhere
<ubuntu> <- from mars, just visting
<erick> i from to mexico
<erick> and yyou
<paulk> ubuntu> There is an Icon on the panel next to volume control, when I click it Konversation disapears and at the top of the screen it says plasma dashboard
<genii> erick: I am from Canada. Do you have a Kubuntu problem you need help with?
<keoki> uh...maybe because is a Propietary Driver :)
<keoki> I already tried the application installer :)
<erick> i want now is update to kubuntu 8.4 self
<keoki> is Kubuntu and Ubuntu the same?
<erick> no diferent kubuntu is beter
<genii> keoki: Underneath they use the same
<erick> work with tow plataform
<keoki> IC... it's just a friend installed ubuntu some time ago... and wanted (desperately) to try it out
<keoki> so now I have half my disk with XP and the other half with Ubuntu
<keoki> and really I am starting to get the hang of it
<paulk> Kubuntu uses KDE GUI Ubuntu uses Gnome GUI
<genii> keoki: They can: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop               if they want to install the kubuntu part of it
<keoki> and only the graphic interface will be affected?
<genii> keoki: When you have both Gnome and KDE installed, the menus can be confusing because they have all the items from both.
<keoki> I just better stick with one then...
<genii> If you have both and just want one see !puregnome or !purekde
<paulk> have both with dual boot
<genii> Yes, you could have separate partitions as well
<genii> This is how I test 8.10 for instance although I am normally in 8.04
<notriddle> keoki: There is no real difference, except that their interface is set up differently.
<notriddle> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<notriddle> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
 * notriddle knows KDE provides a development platform, too.
<notriddle> And for good measure...
<notriddle> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<keoki> I am just amateur... so what you guys recommend... I know you have your preferences but which one everyone agrees?
<genii> Well, keep in mind this is #kubuntu and not #ubuntu so we are slanted for KDE ... ;)
<notriddle> keoki: This is a bit biased, since people on #kubuntu probably use Kubuntu, and of course will recommend it. As my own example, I recommend Kubuntu to others.
<keoki> ok... then after I finish installing the ATI drivers I can give a try.
<keoki> Thanks everyone
<notriddle> keoki: I recommend that, since they both provide a livecd, try them both...
<notriddle> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<radams> Is there a way to make widgets ONLY show when I press ctrl F12 to bring up the dashboard?
<notriddle> radams: Aaron (aseigo) described a method before. I'll look it up.
<radams> notriddle: tyvm
<notriddle> radams: Here you go: http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2008/09/howto-decoupling-dashboard-from-desktop.html.
<Spreadsheet_> i enabled desktop effects and now i cant see anything...
<Spreadsheet_> im in a virtual term now
<radams> notriddle: great! thanks
<Reed_Solomon> Spreadsheet, either compiz isn't working with your system, or you have enabled the new desktop effects feature "confusion distortion"
<Reed_Solomon> but the latter is made up, so..
<Spreadsheet_> its not compiz i think
<Spreadsheet_> i was using Kubuntu, i think its KWin
<Spreadsheet_> and i dont have the driver :O
<Reed_Solomon> id try rebooting and using the last known working setup
<radams> notriddle: what does "zoom out on the desktop" mean? I'm new to KDE 4...
<Spreadsheet_> ok
<Reed_Solomon> whats that called.. failsafe?
<Reed_Solomon> anyways id give that a shot
<keoki> I need to reebot... brb
<administrador> alguien de chile??
<notriddle> radams: Uh, oh. I forgot that they changed it in Kubuntu.
<notriddle> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<radams> notriddle: :( Yeah, I'm reading a guide right now that tells me I should see this in the cashew, and I don't
<notriddle> radams: I'm looking for another way.
<radams> notriddle: thanks. I'll keep poking around too
<notriddle> radams: In .kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc, copy all the sections labeled [Containments][1], replacing the 1 with your favorite number that isn't already used.
<notriddle> radams: This should make a new activity, AFAIK.
<radams> notriddle: ok. why did they remove the add a new activity feature, btw? seems odd to take that out...
<Spreadsheet> im on another comp now
<Spreadsheet> i restarted
<Spreadsheet> and now its nothing
<Spreadsheet> is there a config file somewhere i can edit?
<notriddle> radams: They considered it still only half-complete.
<notriddle> radams: From here, you should be able to follow the guide.
<notriddle> Spreadsheet: Explain.
<Spreadsheet> so i went to desktop effects and enabled them, then it crashed (it was basically black, the desktop)
<Spreadsheet> and i rebooted, now theres no wireless (probably because it needs the desktop or something) and it is still black in the desktop
<ilham_> is there gui for conver photo to video
<notriddle> Spreadsheet: Yep. In .kde/share/config/kwinrc, under the section labeled Compositing, set enabled to false.
<Spreadsheet> ok
<Spreadsheet> thanks
<Spreadsheet> .kde in home folder?
<Spreadsheet> ok
<notriddle> Spreadsheet: Yep.
<notriddle> Spreadsheet: In ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc.
<Spreadsheet> thanks
<Spreadsheet> i think itll work
<LaserJock> I've got what I'd think would be a fairly simple question. In gnome I could use seahorse, gnome-keyring to save my ssh key passphrase. I can't seem to find a KDE equivalent. Any help?
<genii> kwallet
<notriddle> !kwallet
<ubottu> kwallet is a subsystem that provides a convenient and secure way to manage all your passwords. More information is available at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/kwallet
<notriddle> genii: Note: Do you know of a way to use it with ssh?
<genii> Yes
<genii> http://www.pontohonk.de/kde/ssh.html
 * notriddle thinks that is cool.
<radams> notriddle: that didn't work. furthermore, I have noticed that kde never remembers my widget changes: it keeps basically restoring the defaults each reboot. has anyone seen that happen?
<notriddle> radams: Oops. I hope you backed up your settings... or did it do that before.
<radams> notriddle: it has done it since I installed
<radams> notriddle: this is a test machine, so I don't care if I have to trash it to fix it, but I'd like my widgets to work :(
<notriddle> radams: Make sure to close plasma (kquitapp plasma) before tweaking.
<radams> notriddle: I did
<notriddle> radams: Okay. I really don't know and was just getting ready for bed. You may be able to find someone to ask (though they may not like you for requiring it be done completely from the config file).
<Dracari> got a quick question. durring Install of Kubuntu. i was never prompted to set an Root password, what would be the defaulted root password on an install via the "install on windows" option?
<genii> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<genii> Dracari: (K)ubuntu does not have a root password
<Dracari> trying to use the Patched Nvida Drivers (180.06) and a friends telling me how but having to do it from a Text console not from within KDE
<wolfjb> is there a way to use strigi in konqueror? how do I take advantage of Nepomuk? Where can I read about it? thanks
<Dracari> ohh i see i nee dto do this while in a Console (be whiel in kde or at a Text Console login ( Sudo [putwhatsneeded here ]) lol i guess as they say "GIYF"
<genii> Dracari: No, you need to do console login from kdm login
<paulk> question> how do you get back to desktop environment from the console
<wolfjb> paulk: alt-f7
<Guest39139> alguien habla español??
<QContinueum> hay un channel para espanol, yo no se que es, lo siento.
<wolfjb> es
<wolfjb> hmm
<QContinueum>  #kubuntu-es
<QContinueum> para espanol
<alan> Can someone help me?
<QContinueum> someone somwhere can, whether or not we can is another question. which also depends on the problem you're having... so why don't you just tell us and see if anyone knows?
<alan> Well i can't seem to listen to any of my music,the Correct codecs are installed but when i press PLAY,i don't hear anything.
<alan> Hold on
<alan> i found what the problem was
<mrg_> where exactly do i set kdm to startup automatically when booting up pls?  it's selected in runlevels 2-5 but it doesn't start on boot...
<binMonkey> are there tests i can run to see which is faster, fwcutter or ndiswrapper?
<wolfjb> mrg_: there should be a symlink in one of your runlevels (probably all of them) that says S30kdm, , then check /etc/event.d/rc-default to find which runlevel is the default one
<rc> in spanish??
<Guest24321> spanish??
<Guest24321> Hello
<QContinueum> #kubuntu-es
<Guest24321> Iam install KDE fron ubuntu
<Guest24321> iam install via apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<tin> binMonkey: ndiswrapper is just that, a wrapper
<QContinueum> #kubuntu-es is para espanol
<Guest24321> but in KDE iam not have administrate rights
<tin> that's an extra step to take on every network operation
<binMonkey> tin: i don't understand.
<courtjesterg> looking for a gcc resporator for adept been to the site but sv and such its confusing to know what they are actually talking about and wether i might screw up my addept again does anyone have the link for gcc to put in adept?
<tin> binMonkey: fwcutter grabs the firmware from the device so the driver can use it
<mrg_> wolfjb: i can't tell what the default is from my config file.. but i've set it from 2-5 for good measure and still nothing.  someone told me to check for a setting for a default login manager that may be overriding this setting?
<tin> just because the firmware can't be distibuted with the drivers
<courtjesterg> also does anyone know where i can get red hats package manager from
<binMonkey> tin: so there should be no difference between the two?
<tin> where ndiswrapper puts a layer around the windows driver so the linux kernel can talk to it
<wolfjb> mrg_: that would be found in /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<courtjesterg> trying to build alien so i can covert some files
<tin> that extra layer is going to take cpu cycles
<tin> and time (and memory)
<tin> in other words, use fwcutter if you can
<binMonkey> tin: oooooook.  so ndiswrapper might use more resources but it could also be faster?
<binMonkey> it seems faster to me.
<tin> if the native driver is really bad, perhaps it might be
<mrg_> wolfjb: you sure know you way around all these configs. thanks :) i'll try restarting in a bit to test it out.  btw, have another question, if you don't mind..
<tin> but those extra resources that ndiswrapper uses include cpu time for the extra layers
<wolfjb> mrg_: don't mind at all
<mrg_> wolfjb: the icons in the system tray on my main panel have a white square background behind that is totally killing my bar's mojo... how can i fix that (i'm pretty sure that wasn't a problem before)
<tin> there may be no speed difference at cpu idle, but say with a game going, and decoding a complex movie from a file share
<mr---t-> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<tin> s/and/or
<martyd> as opposed to an 'alien package' du-dum-chshhhhh
<courtjesterg> is there another way  to convert cause i've grabiing info and files download to just convert this file
<wolfjb> mrg_: hmm... not sure, they have to have transparent backgrounds...
<mrg_> wolfjb: not all of the icons actually.. but the ones that do have the white background (that shouldn't) = speaker, clipboard, network, and HPprinter icons
<courtjesterg> want to convert rpm to dep
<courtjesterg> deb
<binMonkey> tin: ok.  what if i buy a wireless card?  i can set my laptop up to ignore my builtin card and use the pcmcia or usb wireless, right?
<wolfjb> mrg_: yeah, mine are black, bzr is white, kinda annoying
<mr---t-> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<tin> i suppose
<mr---t-> hmmm same factoid
<wolfjb> mrg_: maybe change your icon theme? don't really know on that one
<tin> i had a builtin ethernet and a pci wireless in one machine, and it worked fine both on wired and the wireless
<tin> even worked with both going
<courtjesterg> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<mr---t-> what's the package?
<courtjesterg> !jre
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<tin> but i think the wireless card's driver sucked and did a lot in cpu, because i couldn't even run remote X apps over a 54 Mbps connection
<binMonkey> tin: were yours broadcoms?
<tin> the wireless is
<tin> the wired was i dunno
<courtjesterg> yeah this has been the whole point trying to install java dev with beans and i can't its an ml.sh file
<tin> wired was nvidia in this case
<binMonkey> and you did well with fwcutter.  hmmm.  my 4318 seems to hate fwcutter.
<courtjesterg> so went to install another jaave with is an rpm
<courtjesterg> which
<courtjesterg> !courtjesterg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about courtjesterg
<courtjesterg> lol
<courtjesterg> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mr---t-> courtjesterg: so what's the problem?
<courtjesterg> i went to sun site to download java dev with beans included with the runtimes and everything
<courtjesterg> all i got was a limux-ml.sh file that opens in kate
<mr---t-> you can't do it that way
<courtjesterg> so i dunno what to do with this file
<courtjesterg> so i went to another site with java thinking i can just install but it was rpm file and another was a .bin file
<courtjesterg> maybe the sun site could over write
<mr---t-> the wiki link you listed above is quite complete on the subject
<courtjesterg> been trying to build alien so i can covert rpm to deb files
<mr---t-> what's wrong with using ubuntu java
<courtjesterg> but i need to res link for adept to either directly dl redhate package manager and also gcc res for adept
<courtjesterg> its not a dev and doesn't have beans
<courtjesterg> developers kit with beans included
<courtjesterg> and the runtime libary
<courtjesterg> also the fact i still need gcc so i can do compileing
<courtjesterg> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<binMonkey> tin: would ndiswrapper show up in htop?  would it be called ndiswrapper?
<tin> no idea, i only used it for a bit once
<courtjesterg> !redhat
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<courtjesterg> !package managers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<courtjesterg> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<courtjesterg> its been years since i used irc actually
<binMonkey> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<courtjesterg> !tolietpaper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tolietpaper
<courtjesterg> !faust
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about faust
<courtjesterg> !bill gates
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bill gates
<courtjesterg> ccome on
<courtjesterg> !pamela anderson lee
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<courtjesterg> ok back to work
<binMonkey> !birthin' no babies!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<binMonkey> !birthin'nobabies!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<binMonkey> dang.
<MinusSeven> A program is only as smart as the person who programs it
<courtjesterg> !font bug
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about font bug
<courtjesterg> !196 drivers nivida
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<courtjesterg> !ark
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<courtjesterg> !msexpand
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msexpand
<courtjesterg> !qt 4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qt 4
<courtjesterg> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<courtjesterg> password is sudo i bet you
<courtjesterg> i know it is
<courtjesterg> !kate
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<courtjesterg> !logitech
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech
<wolfjb> anyone use strigi successfully in intrepid?
<courtjesterg> !strigi
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<wolfjb> dolphin doesn't find any files when I check the box indicating to use indexs
<wolfjb> and strigi:/ in knoqueror doesn't work (unknown protocol)
<courtjesterg> !knoqueror
<wolfjb> checking the plugin in the run-command tool finds things, but clicking on them gives 'bad/malformed url' error
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knoqueror
<courtjesterg> what scanning for plug in in tthe k browser
<mrg_> wolfjb: sry had to go tend to something... thanks for your help before.  good night.
<courtjesterg> notice when seqarching found i can actually download alien but the alien site has a newer version
<courtjesterg> gcc even hasa  new version also\
<heato> Hello,  I am working on hardy trying to enable dual monitors with multi head card.  The comp boots with both mon working but I loose one at the login.  I can configure the second in the invidia x server settings window under "system" but when I try to save the settings and merge the file [ /etc/x11/xorg.conf] I get an "unable to create" message.  Ihave 3 backup files in the folder and have tried to delete them but no luck!  Any suggestions!
<courtjesterg> heato you can't delete them caause they are in your root folder you don't have permission
<courtjesterg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<courtjesterg> http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-and-disable-ubuntu-root-password.html
<binMonkey> !opengl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl
<bdizzle> hey, where would I go for help on OpenOffice?
<bdizzle> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<courtjesterg> !1k
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1k
<courtjesterg> !k
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k
<courtjesterg> !k development
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k development
<courtjesterg> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<bdizzle> hi
<courtjesterg> it is so funny how synaptic has more stuff then adept for download why is it?
<bdizzle> I'm trying to write a paper that requires the page number in the top right hand corner of each page, except the title page
<bdizzle> I've figured out how to put in a header and page number, as usual
<bdizzle> but I cannot figure out how to get it to skip that first page and start page #1 on the actual #2 page
<courtjesterg> now thats interesting when was the last time i wrote a paper thats a novel
<Whef> Anyone here think they can help me install Java for Firefox on my Kubuntu partition?
<courtjesterg> think people should make it a habit after you get done with a book make a book report
<bdizzle> lol
<courtjesterg> thats easy either dowload from site or use adept\
<Whef> What's the adept thing called?
<courtjesterg> !adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Whef> I already know how to use adept.
<condon> Anybody got the know-how, time and patience to help me get xvidcap working?
<Whef> I meant what's the package called?
<courtjesterg> !xvidcap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvidcap
<courtjesterg> whast xvidcap?
<condon> Guess that's a no :)
<courtjesterg> just type in java or type in firefox the sun plugin works with firefox
<condon> It's a program to record your screen
<courtjesterg> i usually scroll down after i type in something and read everything to understand in every catorgorie
<Whef> There are like a million different packages for Java.
<courtjesterg> ohh i believe you already have that in you desktop effects advace
<bdizzle> any advice on OOo Writer?
<courtjesterg> you just need to assign a keyboard shortcut
<condon> bdizzle, what about?
<Whef> Anyone know what Adept packages I need in order to get Java working properly on applets in Firefox>?
<bdizzle> I'm trying to figure out how to modify the header so that it skips the first page
<bdizzle> essentially, the first page is the title page with no header, the rest of it has a header with my last name and the page number, starting with "1" on the "second" page
<courtjesterg> in desktop settings enable effect all effects tab go to misc
<condon> ah, good question.
<courtjesterg> desktop settings are in system setting i've had so much fun in there with the snow
<Whef> Ummm... Can anyone help me now? I tried installing Java and all I get is a big grey squar.
<bdizzle> any ideas?
<condon> playing in oo now
<Whef> Now every time a Java applet comes up Firefox crashes...
<Whef> *sigh*
<courtjesterg> u like flip switch
<courtjesterg> try installing flash
<condon> bdizzle, I don't see anything that would compensate for what you're looking for, though that doesn't mean it's not capable, just that I'm not :)
<courtjesterg> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<courtjesterg> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<condon> Best I could say is if you're printing the project, make two documents, your tittle page, then the document itself.  just print them seperately.
<condon> I understand that does little good if you're publishing online or submitting online
<courtjesterg> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<condon> Only other means I can see is to manually number them, then it really sucks if you edit and change the document by so much as a single line
<mot__> hey, anybody else having a problem with newer dvds crashing your media programs when you try to play them?
<courtjesterg> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mot__> something about newer dvds having a different encryption
<condon> nope
<mot__> strange.
<condon> not so far anyway
<mot__> i just encountered my first dvd which apparently has new encryption
<mot__> that libdvdnav can't handle
<condon> no update to libdvdnav?
<mot__> nope
<courtjesterg> !cd/rewrite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd/rewrite
<condon> hm.  What's the movie?
<PSiL0> hmmm, regarding firefox, has anyone managed to open their downloaded file in dolphin from ff's downloads menu?
<mot__> condon: leatherheads
<courtjesterg> !cdburner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdburner
<mot__> very new.
<mot__> courtjesterg, stop.
<mot__> courtjesterg, seriously, if you don't know the answer to a very specific question don't just query the bot, the spam is annoying.
<courtjesterg> u was trying to answer my question
<courtjesterg> i
<condon> PSiL0 - the little box that shows all your recent downloads?
<PSiL0> condon: yup
<courtjesterg> my cdburner still doesn't read cd's for some odd reason
<Whef> Lovely time to run out of disk space.
<Whef> LOVELY. TIME.
<courtjesterg> sense i installed the os
<condon> I haven't been able to.  I just open the containing directory from  the menu and navigate to it.
<Whef> Anyone know how I can partition some space off from my C:\ drive and put it onto my Linux partition while on Linux?
<PSiL0> condon: same here... :(
<PSiL0> I tried some of the tips offered from the ubuntu forum to no avail
 * PSiL0 is missing some of his right click action
<Whef> Anyone know how I can partition some space off from my C:\ drive and put it onto my Linux partition while on Linux?
<bdizzle> UGH
<bdizzle> now I have it as every other page working
<martyd> @Whef, can't you install gparted and resize things?
<mot__> Whef, nope, you have to boot into windows to do that safely
<mot__> not safely
<martyd> if your C drive is NTFS you might be out of luck
<condon> lol, it's numbering every other page?
<Whef> Yeah umm, about that. I can't run Windows anymore due to the fact my RAM died on me so I can only get on my Kubuntu partition 'cause it uses less RAM.
<martyd> or it will be complicated. (go into windows, shrink C: , get back into linux,enlarge it
<PSiL0> yeah, best to boot back up into windows, defrag, then shrink
<PSiL0> what martyd just said
<PSiL0> well, RAM is so cheap these days, heh
<martyd> does windows support resizing natively? i've never been able to do it from the Admin panel
<condon> omg, you're not kidding
<martyd> always had to use partitionmagic
<Whef> Windows Vista does.
<martyd> ah ok
<Whef> But I can't DUE TO:
<PSiL0> computermanagement->disk management
<Whef> Yeah umm, about that. I can't run Windows anymore due to the fact my RAM died on me so I can only get on my Kubuntu partition 'cause it uses less RAM.
<condon> my first computer was $100 per meg of ram...good ol' days
<PSiL0> right click city..
<martyd> hmmm can partitionmagic make a bootdisk? or book to a livecd with gparted on it?
<PSiL0> my first computer had 1MB of ram (286 AT) and we liked it!
<Whef> Anyone know how to fix it when Adept crashes during installing a program and then when you boot it back up it says it's already in use so you say try to automatically fix it and then it crashes when doing that?
<martyd> lol, i had 32MB....yungun
<condon> I loved our first PC :) even though it was outdated 3 months later, couldn't play a single game coming out on the market (started off at 386
<PSiL0> lol
<condon> w/ 4 megs of ram and a 4x cdrom
<condon> Wolfenstein was the shisnit
<PSiL0> hey, so long as my 286 could play monkey islands 1 & 2, I was happy
<Whef> Your computers will never beat the guy who has Linux on his watch.
<condon> Commander Keen baby
<condon> And Duke Nukem before he went 3-d
<PSiL0> firing up scummvm makes me all nostalgic..
<Whef> Hmmm... I wonder if you could hack an iPhone and get Linux on it... that would be awesome.
<courtjesterg> h
<Whef> Anyone know how to fix it when Adept crashes during installing a program and then when you boot it back up it says it's already in use so you say try to automatically fix it and then it crashes when doing that?
<condon> I'm sure of it Whef
<martyd> reboot?
<courtjesterg> !Kinyarwanda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kinyarwanda
<condon> Kinyarwanda?
<PSiL0> you can try to kill it using ctrl-esc
<Whef> PSILO, THANK YOU, FINALLY THE LINUX EQUIVILENT TO THE TASK MANAGER!
<PSiL0> stoopid bot
<Whef> I'm forever in your debt.
<PSiL0> hey, I found out about it today playing with it
<condon> Yeah, except with linux, when you kill something, usually it dies
 * PSiL0 is a reformed windoze dude
<Whef> Uhh, psilo, it says permission denied, how do I run it as root?
<PSiL0> I was learning csh back during the days of navigating aroudn the web using lynx
<PSiL0> shit, I remember visiting yahoo's standford page using lynx back in those days
<Whef> LOL. That reminds me, Yahoo is soooo screwed.
<Whef> I always hated Yahoo anyways...
<Whef> They should have taken Microsofts' offer.
<bdizzle> hah! I think I got it
<PSiL0> sad to see what it became... actually, I used that line for that company far too many times to remember
<holycow> anything that impedes ms is a win imho
<holycow> yahoo isn't over tho
<holycow> you guys are writing it off based on a few nonsense article snippets
<holycow> the fact is all internet companies are overvalued
<holycow> especially google
<PSiL0> heh, I kind of wished ms bought yahoo.. just adding more water to a sinking ship
<Whef> Nah, I hate the entire layout of Yahoo. Also, Yahoo answers are a joke. An abused joke.
<PSiL0> whef.... sudo?
<holycow> they have enough money and clout to really do some interesting stuff out there.  for example google has proven it self to be outstandingly bad at bringing out products worth using
<holycow> no one uses gtalk, few use gmail and the rest no one gives a shit about
<Whef> @Psilo, how do you sudo a button combination? (Ctrl + Esc)
<PSiL0> http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/157/kill-process-with-care/
<PSiL0> google is your friend
<holycow> i think yahoo has an opportunity to really do some interesting stuff simply because ms and google clearly cannot do everything well
<Whef> Well, I have to say you sure are talking crap about Google when they've accomplished FAR more than Yahoo.
<PSiL0> you can get the PID# from ctrl-esc
<holycow> all google has ever made money off of is adsense on their search engine
<holycow> not a single one of their other products does anything for them
<PSiL0> wow, what a round about way of quiting a program
<holycow> they are all engineers experiments at the expense of shareholders
<Whef> @PSILO, what's the run command for the task manager thing?
<holycow> i like experiments and i like freeloading
<Whef> Yeah, but holycow clearly their focus isn't on these otherthings.
<PSiL0> you mean system monitor?
<Whef> Besides, I love GMail. And GTalk, thank you very much.
<martyd> i think he does
<holycow> but thats not to say google has a clue about how to market and pull products together.  their whole gmail+google docs is such a boondogle i'm astounded no one has written anything on this
<Whef> @psilo, yes.
<holycow> Whef: thats what i mean, thats not their skill
<holycow> i'm thinking that yahoo has some space to play there
<holycow> its not over yet
<martyd> i use gmail and googledocs is great for all my university projects because of the collaboration
<holycow> martyd: you are a single person
<martyd> and it exports to doc, pdf, odt etc
<martyd> no
<martyd> i'm in multiple groups lol
<holycow> *sigh*
<martyd> of people who use it :P
<PSiL0> ummm, dunno... it is under K->system if that means anything to you..
<holycow> i run i.t. for a good number of companies
<Whef> ****SIGH****
<PSiL0> I just started using kubuntu this week
<holycow> i can tell you exactly how many of them liked their google docs or cal experience
<holycow> exactly zero
<holycow> they all went back to exchange of all things
<PSiL0> although, working around the unix shell is kind of like riding a bike... It is all coming back to me..
<holycow> even though they all hate exchange
<martyd> because they think computers exist to run MS Office :P
<holycow> don't get me wrong, i like google, but lets give yahoo a bit of breathing room
<PSiL0> the same info can be had from ctrl-esc
<holycow> martyd, well you can respond to it like a first year cs student, or you can look at like the clients:  all of them hated the experience because the experience of using all of those tools sucked
<Whef> But honestly holycow (dude, are you a Hindu or what? Because they believe if you die the best thing you can come back as is a sacrade cow), do you think it was a wise decision for Yahoo to turn up that offer from Microsoft?
<holycow> google are the good guys, but they aren't marketing people clearly.  yahoo has lots of opportunity there
<PSiL0> whef: ksysguard %U
<holycow> i'd say the answer depend on how long term you look
<holycow> within the next five years, yeah take the money and run
<holycow> look 5 years and beyond
<martyd> live.yahoo.com and answers.yahoo.com is all yahoo has going for them now
<holycow> i think yahoo can do a lot of damage
<holycow> actually no
<holycow> yahoo has their advertising network going for them that makes a good chunk of cash
<Whef> Even at that they can't maintain answeres.yahoo.com because it's constantly being abused.
<holycow> neither live nor answers makes any money
<holycow> those are just interesting projects people like
<condon> so sudo ksysguard
<martyd> then why do i see ads? :(
<holycow> well okay good point :)
<martyd> what do you think they'll develop/create going forward?
<condon> Whef, have you gotten your adept stopped?
<Whef> @Condon, no, I'm still struggling, last time this was a bitch to fix >:|
<PSiL0> yeah, do what condon said
<martyd> @whef, what have you tried?
<holycow> well i don't know.  but then, no one saw google comming in 2k
<Whef> sudo ksysguard?
<holycow> not even microsoft saw that you can make that much money on a search engine
<condon> Whef, from terminal, type "sudo killall adept" then enter password
<Whef> Is that what you said?
<Whef> Ah
<condon> or yes, sudo ksysguard may work
<Whef> sudo ksysguard didn't work, and when I put in "sudo killall adept" it said "adept: no process killed".
<condon> hm...
<Whef> Yet it still says "Database Locked - Adept Manager" thing when launching Adept.
<condon> and typeing sudo adept from terminal won't open up a usable session?
<condon> ah
<Whef> Maybe I just need to restart my computer?
<PSiL0> hmm
<holycow> btw... high five on the ctrl /esc bit
<holycow> lol
<martyd> that should almost certainly help
<holycow> thats just priceless i didn't know that
<PSiL0> I rarely use adept anymore.... I use either apt-get or synaptics
<condon> hold on 1 sec Whef
<Whef> Okay, thanks.
<holycow> the adept fellow worked hard on the kde4 port
<holycow> give him a bit of credit :)
<PSiL0> holycow:  I think I was banging on keys when I stumbled across it...
<holycow> it will get better, but yes synaptic is really quite a piece of work
<holycow> PSiL0: lol awesome
<Whef> Adept is a God send after you're done mangling withWindows.
<PSiL0> true story :)
<holycow> Whef: lol
<Whef> ... And don't even get me started on Macs...
<Whef> =P
<PSiL0> whef: then synaptics is the big bang, you'll soon see the truth
<Whef> I won't believe it until I see it ;)
<holycow> heh, well shoot me, but i finally had to get a mac usb full keyboard
<holycow> i got tired of those damned chinese made pos kboards
<Whef> I would litterally shoot you if I saw you walking down on the street.
<holycow> every single one has a random key moved around for no particular reason
<PSiL0> so, you got a branded made-in-china keyboard instead?
<Whef> PSILO: LOL, good one.
<holycow> PSiL0: but one designed by people that can actually read and write english
<holycow> and people that actually know how to use frickin catia properly
<Whef> I thought the native Mac language was "Dumbass" or "I'm full of shit"...? I'm lost.
<holycow> and not end up with a 4 inch bezel, 400 extra buttons and 63 led's on it.
<Whef> xP
<PSiL0> hmm, apple must pay their sweatshop workers double then ;)
<holycow> probably less
<Whef> ... What's wrong with 63 LEDS?!
<holycow> their simplified designs cost less to make actually
<martyd> lol
<martyd> 64 is a power of 2
<holycow> hehe Whef
<Whef> Have you guys seen that $1000+ keyboard that has an LCD screen behind every key and you can program them for different applications?
<holycow> blinken keyboard indeed
<holycow> yeah ... i hear the keystrokes are way heave because each button is litterally an lcd
<holycow> actually darned hard to use
<martyd> well they're oleds
<Whef> Yeah, but let's face it, it's bad ass.
<martyd> not lcds
<holycow> thats what i've read anyway, who knows.  nifty idea conceptually
<Whef> I would totally just buy it so I could say "Yeah, I have a $1000+ keyboard"
<holycow> martyd: oh right
<martyd> holycow, i agree. i read a review saying the whole thing was novel but mediocre overall
<Whef> condon: Have you found anything yet?
<holycow> *nod*
<holycow> so while the keyboard layout is proper on this mac keyboard, i litterally went through 6 kbs last week to finally give up and buy this... apple has done something incredibly stupid with this design
<holycow> they built in a usb hub into the frickin kb and use that as a permanent leg stand on the kb
<Whef> Why the fuck don't you just buy one off Newegg?!
<holycow> *smacks head*
<Whef> ... LOL.
<Whef> That sounds like something only APPLE could come up with.
<holycow> so the kb is on a permanent angled incline, so now i haveto machine away that part
<holycow> oh well but at least i can now type without having my
<holycow> |\ keys moved around and such
<holycow> Whef: dude, you got it right
<holycow> its absolutely some design dweeb going 'wouldn't it be great if' ...
<holycow> lol
<Whef> It's what's his face... the Bill Gates equivilent for Apple
<Whef> Crap, I forget his name
<martyd> God?
<Whef> ...
<martyd> Barack?
<Whef> Far from it.
<Whef> Lol.
<martyd> oh steve jobs lol
<Whef> Yeah
<martyd> :P
<Whef> It's probably Steve Jobs daughter's ideas that go into that designing.
<holycow> hehe
<martyd> pft they never have to work
<condon> Whef - In terminal type                    ps -A | grep "adept"
<condon> let me know if gives any results
<Whef> condon: It didn't have any results in the terminal, but on the Adept Manager I got the same error :\
<condon> Yeah, I'd say your best bet is to reboot.  There's nothing running but it's still hung
<Whef> Alright
<Whef> I'll probably be bake
<Whef> back*
<Whef> If I remember how to get to this channel...
<Whef> Lol.
<Whef> *poof* and he's gone.
<condon> should be default in konversation if you're on kubuntu :)
<martyd> it's default for me and i'm in gnome :s
<holycow> sudo apt-gert remove --purge brain?
<holycow> *giggle*
<holycow> i need to stop drinking
<holycow> :)
<condon> lol, na
<JediatNight> hi all
<condon> not at all.  Just don't forget to reinstall once purged
<condon> hi jedia
<martyd> rm alcohol -i
<JediatNight> hey condon
<holycow> martyd: hehe
<Whef> Back.
<Whef> So that didn't work.
<Whef> I still get the same Adept error.
<condon> sudo apt-get remove adept :)
<Whef> ... Lol.
<Whef> How will I get it back?
<condon> sudo apt-get install adept
<courtjesterg> odd i am looking in synaptic manager right now for nvidia i have the 177 installed it said this must be default!!
<Whef> ... so you can use adept to reget adept?!
<courtjesterg> i should be using 96
<condon> Please don't try
<courtjesterg> but haaas the font bug
<courtjesterg> my x seerver isn't up either
<Whef> condon: We have a problem.
<Whef> echolink1833: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Whef> wtf
<Whef> Why did it default to echolink...
<Whef> E:
<condon> what's 'dpkg --configure -a' report?
<Whef> I thought you were the smart one >.<"
<condon> lol, never claimed to be.  What does it sayu when you 'dpkg --configure -a'?
<Whef> Got it
<Whef> Ihad to do that then remove adept
<bazhang> Whef, run that command with sudo
<Whef> Yeah.
<Whef> Idid.
<condon> ah, unlock it?
<bazhang> Whef, what error are you getting exactly with adept
<Whef> Umm
<condon> sudo killall adept apt apt-get -9
<Whef> IT WORKS NOW
<Whef> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<condon> try that if all else...nevermind :)
<condon> how'd you fix it?
<Whef> Umm
<Whef> No idea.
<condon> lol
<Whef> It came as quick as it went.
<condon> I love that
<Whef> And went as quick as it came.
<condon> If only my divorce were like that
<bazhang> !offtopic
<Whef> LOL.
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Whef> Well, obviously condon's wife was a Ubuntu computer.
<Whef> And he remarried to a Kubuntu.
<Whef> Therefor it's ontopic.
<bazhang> please take chit chat to #kubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> Whef, no.
<Whef> Hahahha, that was great. "Whef, no." Okay, I'll stop now, until I reach my next problem...which won't be long.
<condon> xtoffmpeg.c add_video_stream(): video codec not found
<condon> bazhang, any ideas here?
<condon> or anyone else?
<bazhang> condon, what are you trying to do
<condon> using xvidcap
<Whef> Next problem: Whenever I load a Java applet on a website Firefox crashes.
<condon> can only capture in mpeg1 - and ONLY when my cursor is over the menu for xvidcap
<bazhang> Whef, which site or sites
<condon> if the cursor isn't over the menu, nothing is captured.  Trying to capture full screen like all those nice kubuntu videos on youtube to show my cousin while he needs linux
<Whef> Well actually I was just testing it on the RuneScape one because I know for a fact that uses Java.
<bazhang> condon, you are trying to do a screencast? you may wish to try some others
<condon> suggestion?
<bazhang> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Whef> Let me ask this: What adept packages are needed in order to get Java web applets to work?
<bazhang> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Whef> That's it?
<bazhang> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<bazhang> the extras package will install the java plugin in your browser
<Whef> Sweet! Well then f all this other stuff
<bazhang> using konqueror?
<Whef> I'll report back once I have all the other stuff uninstalled and test this.
<Whef> I'm using Firefox.
<Whef> Does that make a difference?
<bazhang> that'll do it then
<bazhang> konq sometimes has troubles
<Whef> Ah
<Whef> Okay
<Whef> CRAP.
<Whef> So apparently I can't download anything more.
<Whef> Due to the fact that I'm OUT OF DISK SPACE
<Whef> EVEN THOUGH I HAVE A 100 GB'S LEFT ON C:\
<condon> eh, you don't want windows, just format it
<Whef> Idid.
<Whef> I've formatted it.
<condon> and still can't access it?
<Whef> I can.
<Whef> But It's not on my Lunix partition.
<Whef> So Adept isn't going to use it.
<condon> can't bounce some music or video files over to it to make room for adept to install?
<Whef> I don't have any music or video files >.>
<Whef> Basically all I have are Adept packages.
<JediatNight> any ops here?
<Whef> What's the best way to move 5GB's of space from a completely formatted C:\ drive to a Linux partition?
<JediatNight> Whef: which OS are you running?
<Whef> Right now? Linux.
<Whef> Kubuntu.
<JediatNight> Kubuntu can access NTFS or FAT32 partitions
<Whef> Yeah, it's an NTFS.
<JediatNight> why can you use Dolphin to access the files ?
<Whef> Because Adept won't use the space on my C:\ drive.
<Whef> Is there any program for Linux to resize/redistribute Partitions?
<JediatNight> are you  moving data from an NTFS partition to an ext3 or ext2 partition assuming that is your linux partition ?
<Whef> I'm not moving data, I'm just moving 5GBs of free space over to my ext3 Linux partition.
<Whef> And the 5gigs is coming from NTFS, yes.
<PSiL0> I had the case of the mysteriously shrinking /root this morning
<PSiL0> turns out to be hefty log files at /var/log
<Whef> I wish that was my case. I could use the extra space.
<PSiL0> or /var/logs
<Whef> Lol.
<PSiL0> forgot..
<PSiL0> you can type: sudo apt-get autoclean
<JediatNight> i could see an NTFS partiton with Dolphin , the file manager
<PSiL0> sudo apt-get autoremoval
<PSiL0> sudo apt-get clean
<JediatNight> and you can copy the data with it
<PSiL0> to remove old/unused packages from the install process
<Whef> Psilo: Neither of those commands worked.
<PSiL0> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PSiL0> did you check to see if there are any huge log files in /var/log?
<PSiL0> I had to remove three today, each totalling over 1G
<woody86> Would there be any differences between the way Kubuntu and Ubuntu work that would make one better to run on a 64bit dual-core AMD?
<JediatNight> Whef: can you do the same?
<PSiL0> okay back to the movie
<Whef> JediatNight: Yes, I can SEE my C:\ drive except that that doesn't help because I need to install Adept packages.
<JediatNight> Whef: what has adept got to do with moving or copying data?
<hitmanWilly> woody86: nah, all the plumbing's identical
<Whef> JediatNight: I need more space on my Linux partition in order to be able to install more Adept packages.
<woody86> hitmanWilly, ok, thats what I figured, thanks :)
<hitmanWilly> woody86: np man
<sjdurfey>  anyway to remove duplicate entries from the listings in Amarok when there is only one copy of the file present?
<Whef> *sigh* Be right back... restarting computer.
<courtjesterg> when in nvidia server settings where do you save the config file to ?
<courtjesterg> ffor .nvidia-settings-rc
<courtjesterg> !xserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver
<courtjesterg> !x server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x server
<courtjesterg> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PSiL0> !xine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine
<Whef> AH YES
<Whef> THANK GOD
<condon> Anyone versed at all with VirtualBox?
<JediatNight> Whef: are you in wa?
<condon> I can't capture my mouse, doesn't seem to recognize usb mice?
<courtjesterg> no serriously where does everyone save there x sever config files?
<courtjesterg> from x server
<courtjesterg> its a simple question that many should have the answer too oh aare people running directx on wine? ;/
<Whef> I swear, God has the most fucked up sense of humor ever.
<Whef> Right as I was about to send the message "I GOT IT TO WORK"
<Whef> My computer froze
<Whef> Solid
<Whef> With that message
<Whef> Still on my screen, in the text box, not sent.
<condon> court, you figure out how to run directx on wine, I'd love to know the solution, especially if you're using a seperate nvidia geforce graphics card.
<courtjesterg> lol i don't want to but have heard of it
<condon> Was trying to run COD World at War - Only issue I ran into was my incompetence to linux/running directx
<Whef> Alright, guys. I fixed the Java problem.
<condon> great man
<condon> little time, sweat, frustration :) But all worth it in the end
<Whef> In order to poreply install Java first undo all the things you've already tried, uninstall all of it. Then what you have to do is get onto Adept Manager and install kubuntu-restricted-extras, boot up in Firefox and it should work.
<Whef> Granted this is pretty buggy, and the sound keeps skipping but I don't need sound anyways so meh.
<Whef> The game runs smooth.
<condon> I know on mine, even videos get kinda shady at times, have to reload youtube pages a couple times to get anything but a gray square where the video should be.  A reboot usually fixes it for a while.
<gp> hi
<gp> on kubuntu laptop when i am running on battery it  doesnt give me any warning when its out of battery
<gp> just closes down
<gp> its so frustation
<gp> why o why
<gp> hi
<gp> on kubuntu laptop when i am running on battery it  doesnt give me any warning when its out of battery
<gp> just closes down
<gp> its so frustation
<gp> why o why
<gp> why o why
<gp> why o why
<gp> why o why
<gp> why o why
<hittingpilot> Hello, I have a switch disabled in kmix, and it's not under the channel list.....
<gp> hittingpilot: try alamixer from console
<gp> on kubuntu laptop when i am running on battery it  doesnt give me any warning when its out of battery
<gp> just closes down
<gp> why o why
<gp> why kubuntu is not giving warning when out of battery
<gp> why kubuntu is not giving warning when out of battery
<gp> why kubuntu is not giving warning when out of battery
<gp> why kubuntu is not giving warning when out of battery
<gp> why kubuntu is not giving warning when out of battery
<gp> why kubuntu is not giving warning when out of battery
<hittingpilot> gp: no such luck
<gp> calling huston
<gp> on kubuntu laptop when i am running on battery it  doesnt give me any warning when its out of battery
<gp> why kubuntu is not giving warning when out of battery
<gp> just closes down
<gp> calling huston
<gp> why o why
<gp> why o why
<gp> why o why
<gp> why o why
<gp> anybody living
<hittingpilot> gp: that is quite annoying
<ubunturos> gp: I guess, not many are aware of what the problem could actually be
<ubunturos> gp: this probably has to do something with acpid
<hittingpilot> I have a switch disabled in kmix, and it's not under the channel list.....
<joseph> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<binMonkey> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<binMonkey> !birthin'nobabies.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hittingpilot> I'm sorry it's just frustrating..... it works fine in gnome... but when I installed into KDE I can't find that one little switch...
<QContinueum> so post in the forums
<condon> does anyone in here run intrepid and know how to get a freaking mouse working in virtualbox?
<condon> Been trolling forums and can't make anything work.
<noaXess> is there a way to get back the taskicons?.. cause sometimes they are not painted correctly
<noaXess> exampe now, the kdewallet icon is black but it's running..
<woody86> how can I get the proper screen resolution to work, when its not listed in the options?
<noaXess> woody86: i thin yo have to edit /etx/X11/xorg.conf to get more resolutoin options
<noaXess> !xorg | woody86
<ubottu> woody86: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<woody86> noaXess, thanks :)
<noaXess> nop
<noaXess> .. i edit my keyboard shortcuts.. in kde3 i had a lot.. but i know not all of dem work in kde4.. but.. how to recover standard keyboard sc's in kde4? cause eg. for KDE Menu Editor for the same action there are over 10 entries...
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> i've a problem with wine
<Neremor> I would like to run a .NET based program using wine, but i get the following error message:
<Neremor> The assembly was not found in the Global Assembly Cache, a path listed in the MONO_PATH environment variable, or in the location of the executing assembly (/home/jonathan/.wine/drive_c/Programme/ImoConnect/).
<Neremor> and wine is telling me something about microsoft visual basic ver 8.0.0.0.0.0 ;) one line above
<JohnFlux> Neremor: #wine maybe?
<Neremor> wine is an invite only channel
<Neremor> oh sorry
<motosir> hellos
<MilitantPotato> Would I be able to put KDE 3.5 on Intrepid?
<fishnchipss> .
<jsunio> I'm lost. Can anybody help me find the internet?
<jsunio> I bought something called Vista and I'm trying to find the internet on it.
<fishnchipss> you must follow the 'yellow brick road'
<jsunio> I think the internet has sports.
<elwood> hi all
<jsunio> Hello. Welcome to #kubuntu.
<fishnchipss> sports cars ?? sports coats ??
<elwood> there is a way to get kde 4.2 on intrepid without building from sources?
<jsunio> To ask for a list of commands, type "help commands"
<dwidmann> MilitantPotato: no.
<jsunio> things are complicated
<dwidmann> MilitantPotato: unless you want to compile it
<jsunio> Don't spend time on it unless you're going to check it in.
<dwidmann> elwood: maybe it'll be possible after the first beta
<elwood> dwidmann: ok, is still and alpha? and do you know about amarok or digikam? the -kde4 pack disappear from my repo!
<dwidmann> elwood: amarok is at beta 2 or 3 and there are packages for it ... it won't have feature parity with version 1.4 until version 2.2 or so
<dwidmann> elwood: digikam is in the works but there aren't any packages for it yet
<elwood> ok
<elwood> thank you dwidmann
<dwidmann> elwood: with regards to -kde4, in intrepid, kde3 has been removed almost completely ... so what once was, for example, konsole-kde4, is now just konsole ... also, they're all in /usr/bin now.
<elwood> oh well, i should imagine this
<ThomasD> can anyone tell me how I can get a list of all upgradable backages with apt-get
<ThomasD> ?
<jsunio> Could you do auto upgrade then copy paste?
<bazhang> ThomasD, you want to update your system via the command line?
<bazhang> ThomasD, sudo apt-get update  then sudo apt-get upgrade
<ThomasD> nop, I only want a list of the upgradable packages
<noaXess> is there a way to complete restore the default keyboard shortcut's in kde4?
<ThomasD> then I want to upgrade the packages I want
<noaXess> is there an config file to restore?
<ThomasD> noaXess: #kde  ;-)
<noaXess> ThomasD: :)
<jsunio> help apt-get ?
<noaXess> !apt-get | jsunio
<ubottu> jsunio: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ThomasD> read through it already jsunio
<jsunio> How about -s (simulation)?
<ThomasD> thats a good one jsunio
<ThomasD> thanx
<jsunio> oh wow was that really it?
<jsunio> apt-get --help
<a> hi, how do i tell ubuntu NOT to hide any file names like .txt ?
<UnderWraps_> I don't think you have to
<a> have to?
<a> do you see any files without an extension (.txt?)?
<dwidmann> a: a lot of the time ... files are simply named without an extension in linux ... is that the case here?
<jsunio> Aha, what file browser are you using!!
<a> dwidmann no
<a> windows does the same thing, if a prgram recognises your file it removes the extensiion from view, can be a nightmare
<jsunio> I use konquerer and I can see file .ext
<dwidmann> Same here with Dolphin
<a> i have text files here no extension
<a> therefore if i saved stuff i edited as to be opened in txt i couldnt see later what had what extension an if i forgot i'd be boosled
<jsunio> I think it would be based on what program you are using to view the files.
<jsunio> The OS itself doesnt have any settings like that (right?)
<a> i think its based on windows
<a> right
 * dr_willis missed the problem
<jsunio> Based on windows??
<jsunio> Please explain
<dr_willis> Linux   does not need any file extensions. :)   but  the ones that are normally uised are basially the standard ones ysed by windows
<dr_willis> text files do not need .txt :)
<a> dr_willis : it may handy to spot the difference between md3 and md4 and md5
<dwidmann> with regards to "a: a lot of the time ... files are simply named without an extension in linux ... is that the case here?", if you don't explicitly give one, it won't have one. See also whqat dr_willis just said
<a> dr_willis: where once it was mP3 mP4
<a> no dwidmann the actual real opne
<dr_willis> extensions like tha thelp the user.. :) not the OS. mainly
<jsunio> User Input Error
<a> dr_willis, but removing them from sight doesnt help at all
<jsunio> What kind of computer are you using?
<a> dr_willis, at least not if you cannot make them visible
 * dr_willis recalls having to teach several windows users that just changing a file name from .bmp to .jpg does NOT convert the file to jpg.
<a> albeit a lot tidier if the ext doesnt interest you
<jsunio> Oh I found it. There is a button on the outside of the computer that enables file extensions
<a> !action knocks dr_willis on the head and waves a .ink and a .txt in front of him
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<a> \action starts to pull the hair out
<a> hey why mine doesnt work
<jsunio> Hey a, what program are you using to VIEW the files?
<dwidmann> a: user error
<dwidmann> /me blah blah blah
<a> jsunio, this is the thinking i am fighting against, plain old ubuntu to VIEW the extention if that was nessecary
<jsunio> Where is the file located, desktop or not desktop?
<dwidmann> jsunio: you still haven't mentioned which programs this is pertaining to
<a> jsunio, this is of no matter
<dwidmann> erm, meant a
<a> jsunio, lets say text based documents
<a> where is the .txt then?
<jsunio> I understand that.
<a> @dwidmann sorry
<a> or anyone
<a> its nioce to hide the ext but also to see it
<a> *nice
<jsunio> What program are you using
<a> in the "properties" at least mebbe
<jsunio> what program are you using
<a> jsunio, i was using blender on windows
<a> and other stuff
<jsunio> WINDOWS???????
<jsunio> Call Microsoft tech support
<a> jsunio, i have the same problem on the ubuntu
<a> ha
<jsunio> What program are you using on ubuntu
<jsunio> I knew you were a windows spy!
<a> yeah
<a> ok jsunio, i have a shortcut to a wine program, no extention
<Baulders> I have real problems with my wifi on amd64 intrepid, I think since 2.6.27-8. I have tried 2 usb wifi dongles and my pci card - all webpages are taking 5 mins to load
<jsunio> Wine is like drinking through your nose
<jsunio> Try renaming the file from shortcut to shortcut.txt
<a> no thats like saying "dont press this button"
<jsunio> It's interesting, but it tastes like boogers.
<a> see
<a> if it hasnt slowed you down it wont stop you
<a> on windows, for instance, sometimes changing the extention on a "recognised" file doesnt work and you might get file.ink.txt
<a> i havent seen so far in ubuntu but the exts are hidden completely
<jsunio> Oh maybe, I havent actually found any files yet
<a> see that file on the wall...
<jsunio> Does making a new file work?
<a> possibly but i dont want to make a new file every time i forget what extention the old files had
<jsunio> Be sure to give all your files names when you make them
<Jampiter> Hi, I have a tiny problem with KDE4.. not really a problem, more of an irritance
<bjaimes> HOLA A TODOS
<Jampiter> For some reason, the start-up sound doesn't play. I've checked in 'Notifications' and it's set to play.. is there a way to make it work?
<jsunio> Does other sound work?
<Jampiter> Yeah
<Jampiter> It plays the log off sounds jsunio
<Jampiter> And other system sounds
<jsunio> It must be the order in which the sound "module" gets loaded into memory or something?
<Jampiter> Seems like it. How do I change the order?
<jsunio> Try rewriting the kernel completely and see if that works.
<a> can i sing a song?
<jsunio> There might be an easier way which I don't know of
<Jampiter> ...
<jsunio> #kubuntu-offtopic
<Jampiter> Ok
<a> O'er low, ly prison walls,
<a> i heard a young girl call,
<bazhang> a not here
<a> "Michael, they are takin' you away....",
<bazhang> !offtopic | a
<ubottu> a: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<a> "for you stole the bursars corn,"
<a> "so the bairns might see the morn'",
<a> it's so lonely round the feilds of Athenry
<a> Low, lie, the fields of Athenry
<jsunio> Understandable though, because this channel is more lively
<Saroset> Why does this make me think of a drunken hobo with a guitar playing for tips?
<a> where once, we watched, the small freebirds fly,
<a> our love was on the wing,
<a> we had faith and songs to sing,
<jsunio> If a tree falls in the forest
<a> it's so loonely round the fileds,
<bazhang> a stop
<a> of Athenry.
<a> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBSC1e9o5pA
<bjaimes> hola a todo @s
<concernedcitizen> is there a bug with the print queue
<concernedcitizen> everytime I try to print a document, it prints out the first few pages and then stop
<concernedcitizen> and in my queue, it puts there as 'stopped'
<jsunio> Printing doesnt even work on my printer
<jsunio> I once got it to make a sound by trying random drivers
<noaXess> hav intrepid but amarok 1.4 instead of 2.x is installed.. what need i remove/install that i have amarok 2?
<concernedcitizen> anybody?
<jsunio> You could try installing a 2nd operating system?
<concernedcitizen> I have windows VM
<concernedcitizen> but that wouldn't help because it still uses my host OS's printer
<concernedcitizen> driver
<jsunio> Doh!
<jsunio> How about live drive of a different distro?
<ThomasD> concernedcitizen: if you use your printer in windows vm it will use the windows drivers
<ThomasD> concernedcitizen: vmware or virtualbox? I only have experience with virtualbox
<concernedcitizen> virtualbox
<noaXess> i want have amarok 2 on my intrepid kde4.. but in adept i find just amarok 1.4.. but amarok 2 should be available for intrepid kde4 right?
<dwidmann> ThomasD: there are certainly other possibilities ... xen, kvm, qemu ....
<ThomasD> dwidmann: yeah I know, but those aren't as widly used
<ThomasD> concernedcitizen: so when you print from your VM you still get same bug?
<dwidmann> ThomasD: ubuntu certainly seems to push kvm very hard, but I think it's only for server-ish stuff.
<ThomasD> dwidmann: are we talkin about server here? no didn't think so
<woody86> so what's the whole point of having the "Desktop Box" thing rather than just having the icons appear on the desktop like they always do?
<woody86> in KDE 4*
<concernedcitizen> giving it a shot now
<concernedcitizen> ThomasD:  there's no printer in my VM
<ThomasD> concernedcitizen: usb printer?
<concernedcitizen> yeah
<concernedcitizen> usb devices under devices shows nothing
<bazhang> concernedcitizen, is this virtualbox-ose
<bjaimes> hola a tod "s
<jsunio> How about dmesg | tail
<bazhang> !es | bjaimes
<ubottu> bjaimes: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<concernedcitizen> bazhang: no
<concernedcitizen> i'm using the one grabbed off sun
<bazhang> concernedcitizen, which printer? and have you tried printing from pdf
<Kalidarn> eh is kubuntu LSB compliant?
<Kalidarn> ie version 8.10
<Kalidarn> i assume it follows the same compliancy as ubuntu
<concernedcitizen> samsung ml-1610
<judgen> Anyone know why my systray is all black and strange?
<dr_willis> its depressed?
<natschil> lol
<judgen> dr_willis: Might be =P
<ThomasD> concernedcitizen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=845901 or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox to get usb working
<woody86> how can I change the default screen brightness in Kubuntu? The settings don't carry over from gnome-power-manager
<a> hi, i have been having difficulty creating a shortcut, any advice?
<a> i tried "make link" but it doesnt runthe program
<dr_willis> Heh - i dont use kde4 enough to even asnswer you a.
<dr_willis> kde4 twiddled with a lot of 'basic' operations
<a> i have the gnome one i think myself but i dont know the difference, my chat opens kubuntu by default dr_willis
<dr_willis> gnome - create launchter in the desktop menus, or just drag/drop  an icon from the menus to the panel/desktop
<a> where is this create lancher dr_willis?
<dr_willis> yes
<a> where?
<dr_willis> In the gnome menus, on the desktopp.. if you are using gnome...
<jonah> hey guys struggling to find openoffice 3 debs for amd64? how come kubuntu doesn't have oo3 yet? does anyone know any repos or anywhere i can get it?
<a> can't find it dr_willis
<dr_willis> are you usign gnome? or KDE.. thats the big wuestion
<dr_willis> if using GNOME you can just drag an icon from the menus to the desktop
<dr_willis> jonah,  they exist. and last i heard.. they are buggy
<noaXess> amarok2 should be in the repos for intrepid right?
<noaXess> !amarok2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok2
<noaXess> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<noaXess> can't find amaro fpr intrepid
<noaXess> any idea? i read on kubuntus page that amarok2 beta 3 has been released and packages are available for Kubuntu 8.10, the Intrepid Ibex.. but can't find packages
<noaXess> ok.. need to go..
<noaXess> see ya later..
<hp> hi everybody
<hp> 我的UBUNTU很慢
<bazhang> !cn | hp
<ubottu> hp: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hp>  i see
<k0nd0r> hi..could anyone tell me how can i read .pdf ?
<whitesox> hy
<dr_willis> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<k0nd0r> pdf.... adobe acrobat reader?:P
<bazhang> !find pdf
<bazhang> !info kpdf
<ubottu> Package kpdf does not exist in intrepid
<dr_willis> It think envince has replaced it.. or that other app
<dr_willis> ocular?
<bazhang> odd; apt-cache search shows kpdf
<k0nd0r> ...
<bazhang> k0nd0r, try apt-cache search kpdf
<dig> k0nd0r: no kpdf in your machine?
<k0nd0r> ehm...
<k0nd0r> where is it?:P
<dig> type kpdf in terminal?
<k0nd0r> i got one .pdf and i am trying to open it..let me c if it has a program
<k0nd0r> kpdf command not found
<bazhang> try in package manager or apt-cache search kpdf
<bentob0x> anybody has a link on how to make your Kubuntu install the leanest possible?
<bazhang> bentob0x, use the minimal installer
<bazhang> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bentob0x> that looks goodo bazhang, thank you
<bentob0x> but can you choose KDE?
<pansz> in intrepid you should use okular instead of kpdf
<pansz> kpdf has got a new name: okular
<athlonkaempfer> hallo
<bazhang> bentob0x, you can choose whatever you want
<dig> I think okular is based on kpdf?
<k0nd0r> is there any good editor for writing C programs? i use pico but i dont like it...one that has color in the commands?
<ThomasD> k0nd0r: check out kdevelop
<ThomasD> !kdevelop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevelop
<bazhang> !info kdevelop
<ubottu> kdevelop (source: kdevelop): An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 9130 kB, installed size 28020 kB
<ThomasD> http://www.kdevelop.org/
<pansz> kdecn.org 官方是否有类似“加入我们”之类的连接？
<bazhang> !cn | pansz
<ubottu> pansz: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pansz> sorry I've posted on the wrong channel
<bazhang> np
<k0nd0r> thanx thomasD
<ThomasD> np
<k0nd0r> is there another? running from bash shell? so that i use the commands to compile etc
<k0nd0r> sudo apt-get install kdevelop ?
<ThomasD> jeppa
<ThomasD> you can also use kate as editor it has a built in console, so you can compile from commandline in your text editor ;-)
<ThomasD> k0nd0r: ;-)
<ThomasD> k0nd0r: and it also has colors in the code ;-)
<athlonkaempfer> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<athlonkaempfer> hallo
<athlonkaempfer> Frage - ich nutze Kubuntu 8.04, das letzte KDE Update auf 4.13 wurde mir nicht angeboten, kommt das noch?
<athlonkaempfer> oder bleibt das 8.10 vorbehalten?
<ThomasD> !de | athlonkaempfer
<ubottu> athlonkaempfer: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bazhang> athlonkaempfer, english here please
<athlonkaempfer> ups, i was in kubuntu-de, false tab
<athlonkaempfer> sry
<jonasbet> hi
<jonasbet> does anyone know how to mount an external hard disck?
<ThomasD> plug in and have fun ^^
<jonasbet> it does work
<ThomasD> jonasbet: so whats the problem?
<jonasbet> unclean shutdown failed to mount
<jonasbet> that the error message
<ThomasD> jonasbet: commandline $ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk
<ThomasD> whats the filesystem on the disk?
<ThomasD> ext3, fat32, ntfs?
<jonasbet> ntfs
<ThomasD> could be you need to run a fsck
<ThomasD> but i don't know if linux does that for ntfs
<jonasbet> fsck?
<jonasbet> what is that?
<ThomasD> filesystem check
<jonasbet> to check the hard disk?
<ThomasD> it's a command line application
<ThomasD> jep
<jonasbet> i think the problem could be that it is also a media player
<jonasbet> and it coulb be in player mode
<ThomasD> were you able to mount it before?
<jonasbet> never
<ThomasD> hah
<jonasbet> i have been using linux only one week
<jonasbet> ;OP
<ThomasD> yeah well euhm
<jonasbet> thanksssssss
<jonasbet> i will do it on windowns
<jonasbet> it is a long way to quit microsoft
<jonasbet> thanks thomasd
<ThomasD> np
<diogo> hey everyone, I'm using kubuntu 8.10 and I'd like to know if it is possible to have a second panel on the desktop?
<antoranz> Hi, guys!
<antoranz> amarok doesn't want to start on my intrepid box
<ThomasD> antoranz: start it from commandline and give output
<antoranz> http://www.pastebin.ca/1256930
<antoranz> sure.... give me a second
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> Why is kooka no longer available in Intrepid?
<antoranz> Some stuff, and then........ Amarok: [Loader] Amarok is taking a long time to load! Perhaps something has gone wrong?
<ThomasD> antoranz: check #amarok ;-)
<antoranz> http://www.pastebin.ca/1256937
<antoranz> ok
<bentob0x> the ram of my laptop is 256, will I choose 512 as swap or a bit more?
<bentob0x> knowing that I have a 10Gb HD
<bentob0x> 768 maybe?
<ThomasD> 512 should be sufficient
<antoranz> well... thanks anyway. :-)
<bentob0x> I entered 512 but it's written 509 now
<bentob0x> I know there is the 1024 bytes for 1 K etc
<ThomasD> doen't raly mather
<bentob0x> but shouldn't it be a bit more?
<bentob0x> k
<bentob0x> thx
<pustiu> hi people ? did sombody know whai is happening with video drivers for nvidia in ubuntu because the broweser is closing
<pustiu> just if i install nvidia driver from envy , i have problems
<pustiu> in you tube for exampla i can"t see in the full screen , jsut in little screen
<finswimmer> hello, i have a Medion MD 95500. but my laptop shuts not down automatically. my other md95500 with gentoo shuts down. so i think it is a kernel issue. what can i do?
<pustiu> finswimmer: u must install md manualy
<finswimmer> pustiu: but when there is an automatic kernel update it will be overwritten?
<pustiu> i did see today , somthing , check list of laptops for linux
<pustiu> w8
<ActionParsnip1> hey all
<notriddle> ActionParsnip1: Hi.
<ActionParsnip1> i have opera lovingly installed and it kicks ass over firefox
<ActionParsnip1> is it possible to make websites think im running firefox
<notriddle> ActionParsnip1: I don't know. Ask on #opera
<ActionParsnip1> like when it checks what browser i am running
<howitzermod_> hello
<maxbaldwin> hello, howitzermod_
<pustiu> finswimmer: i don"t know whre to find iit right now , i"m very sleapy , maybe if u keep searching a lsit of laptops for linux ?
<pustiu> u will find somthing very intersting , and all data taht u need , i do"nt remember the web page , but u can write at search list of compatible laptops to run linux
<pustiu> or somthing like that
<abbie> hello
<maxbaldwin> hello abbie.
<abbie> i'm trying to clone my monitor with tv -but tv output comes out in black and white
<notriddle> abbie: Perhaps it's set that way (System Settings->Display).
<howitzermod_> umm sorry to interject but im completely new and need help using pygame so i am asking here as there is noone on the pygame irc
<abbie> i cant see tv output in display - i've used nvidia settings - i have an old geforce4  mx460 and using nvidia-glx96 . is that the correct one?
<notriddle> howitzermod_: There are still more appropriate channels (maybe #python?).
<howitzermod_> ook thank you for directing me
<Werenerd> hey all - does anyone know how to download a program ad all dependencies so that I can take it to a computer with no internet access?
<emma> It really angers me that when I intalled firefox it installed all these gnome programs.
<emma> why would installing firefox install synaptic?
<Werenerd> emma - did it maybe install ubuntu-desktop?
<emma> It's outrageous! I wanted to use Kubuntu!
<Werenerd> look in adept with the installed flag for ubuntu-desktop
<emma> Werenerd: just about! When you install firefox on Kubuntu it installs a TON of GNOME libs and programs!
<notriddle> emma: Try apt-get install --no-install-recommends firefox, instead of apt-get install firefox.
<emma> That's surely a bug. Someone who has high access in the K/Ubuntu community please do something!
<Werenerd> I have firefox, but that is the only gtk app it installed. Libraries yes, but not apps
<emma> notriddle: can that be done even now after I've already installed firefox?
<emma> How do we clean out all the GNOME libs?
<notriddle> emma: Uninstall it, run apt-get autoremove, then do it.
<notriddle> emma: apt-get autoremove should do it.
<stdin> emma: do what notriddle said, then "sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install firefox". see https://launchpad.net/bugs/292403
<nado> ng max payne? it should run perfectly, but all i get/j #xorg
<abbie> Werenerd: if you did apt-get clean - apt-get install <program> - tar -cvxf /var/cache/apt/archives - that would have all
<froduntu> I know probably this is not the channel where to seek help with this
<froduntu> but I've got a problem
<froduntu> login into ubuntu
<froduntu> kde is working though
<froduntu> it says to check .xsession-errors
<notriddle> frodunto: So you installed ubuntu-desktop on Kubuntu, and GNOME isn't starting, but KDE is?
<froduntu> that is correct
<froduntu> kde is loaded
<froduntu> I checked the file .xsession-errors
<froduntu> I have a copy of it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/72373/
<usuario_> HELOW
<froduntu> hi usuario_
<froduntu> try not to use caps, because it seems as if you were yelling
<froduntu> notriddle: any ideas?
<notriddle> froduntu: It looks like you don't have PulseAudio.
<notriddle> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Kovert> I can not access my floppy cqan some one help?
<froduntu> gotcha
<froduntu> notriddle: thanks
<froduntu> I'll try installing PulseAudio
<Kovert> any one here ever see a floppy?
<froduntu> Kovert: what do you mean?
<notriddle> Kovert: Yep, though the system I'm using doesn't have one.
<Kovert> I cant seem to mount it and see it
<yasir> hi
<yasir> millet
<Kovert> I need to move soem fat files on it
<froduntu> hm...  are you sure the floppy is good?
<notriddle> Kovert: Do you know the device your floppy is on?
<froduntu> it could be damaged
<froduntu> you could try a dd_rescue on the floppy
<Kovert> standard 8.10
<froduntu> I don't know what device number is your floppy but you can do
<Kovert> I think it is a mount issue
<froduntu> somethink like
<froduntu> dd_rescue /dev/fd0 ~/Desktop/floppy.backup.dd
<notriddle> Kovert: What device is your floppy on, and what happends when you try to mount it?
<froduntu> then do the opposite with a fresh new floppy
<yasir> is ubuntu
<Kovert> looks like "/dev/fd
<froduntu> dd_rescue ~/Desktop/floppy.backup.dd /dev/fd0
<yasir> hi group
<froduntu> hi
<Kovert> dont need the resque yet
<Kovert> juts need to access
<Kovert> it is a new floppy
<froduntu> Kovert: I understand
<notriddle> Kovert: Okay. What happens when you try to mount it?
<yasir> I from turkey
<notriddle> !turkey
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Kovert> nothing I think i am mounting it wrong
<Kovert> "/dev/fd /mnt/fd"
<notriddle> Kovert: Run mount /dev/fd /mnt. Any output?
<Kovert> or /media/fd
<yasir> thank you ubottu
<Kovert> "/proc/7888/fd is not a block device
<froduntu> yeah, make sure you have the fd folder waiting for it wherever you are mounting
<notriddle> !floppy
<ubottu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
 * notriddle should have thought of ubottu before as having the answer.
<Kovert> will try thabks
<froduntu> notriddle: do you think it is the floppy ? (I think it is the floppy that went south)
<froduntu> that is why I was suggesting the dd dump
<Kovert> no entry in fstab at all!
<Kovert> for the floppy
<notriddle> froduntu: That depends. Does Ubuntu know how to mount the floppy automatically (I didn't think that would work because the system would have to poll the disk).
<froduntu> gotcha
<Kovert> ok changed the fstab
<froduntu> I'm new to Linux for the most part.. I work all day long fixing Micro$oft stuff
<Kovert> how do i reload it
<Hydrogen> you just lost any hope you ever have of being cool
<Hydrogen> by saying micro$oft
<notriddle> Kovert: Okay. Just run mount /dev/fd0.
<Hydrogen> sorry
<emma> stdin notriddle  okay
<PSiL0> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<bernyfox> help please) I need russian channel
<froduntu> Hydrogen: I'm not hoping to be cool
<notriddle> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<froduntu> I just am
<Hydrogen> how about respected...
<bernyfox> thanx)
<Kovert> special device /dev/fd0 does not exist
<Kovert> ok later I am closer
<froduntu> Hydrogen: I recomend Tao-Te-King
<froduntu> hahhaa
<notriddle> Kovert: Try /dev/fd instead of /dev/fd0.
<froduntu> yeah, sorry Kovertthat was my bad
<emma> stdin, notriddle , firefox is a metapackage
<Kovert> can't find /dev/fd in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<stdin> emma: ok, firefox-3.0
<froduntu> Kovert: are you multibooting?
<Kovert> hehe not yet
<froduntu> ok
<Kovert> I think i have to change fstab slightly
<froduntu> Kovert: has this floppy drive worked?
<notriddle> Kovert: Replace /dev/fd0 with /dev/fd (the info seems to be old).
<Kovert> juts did
<notriddle> Kovert: And does mount /dev/fd work?
<Kovert> mount: /proc/8152/fd is not a block device
 * notriddle thinks Kovert meant "just did".
<froduntu> Kovert: excuse the stupidity of my question but, again
<Kovert> he did ! :-)
<froduntu> has this drive worked?
<emma> locate gnome still finds a lot of stuff with gnome in it
<Kovert> yes
<emma> is there just a lot of files on kubuntu with the word gnome in it?
<notriddle> Kovert: Is /dev/fd a symlink to /proc/8152/fd?
<Kovert> dont know
<notriddle> emma: No. They really are GNOME stuff, I think.
<froduntu> emma: you might have programs that belong to the gnome project
<emma> froduntu: I hope not.
<Kovert> well i give up for now
<froduntu> emma: why?
<Kovert> notriddle: thanks anyway
<Werenerd> sorry all - kids got me. Back now
<emma> froduntu: don't we want our kubuntu to be pure?
<froduntu> emma: no
<notriddle> Kovert: You're welcome.
<notriddle> Kovert: Do you need the floppy?
<froduntu> emma: there are programs from gnome that we all use on a regular basis
<froduntu> well not all
<emma> Some people feel that it makes no difference if you have gnome libs on kubuntu and others feel it is not good.
<froduntu> but most of us
<notriddle> emma: What type of stuff does locate list?
<emma> froduntu: like what?
<froduntu> gedit
<froduntu> (I use it on a daily basis)
<emma> /etc/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules
<notriddle> froduntu: I don't.
<emma> /home/em/.gnome2
<emma> /usr/bin/gnome-umount
<froduntu> notriddle: that is ok
<emma> /usr/lib/gnome-keyring
<emma> just to name a few.
<notriddle> emma: When you run "apt-get autoremove", does it offer to remove anything?
<stdin> emma: "dpkg -l|grep gnome" see what's installed and what gets removed when you try to remove them
 * notriddle thinks I should've added sudo.
 * notriddle thinks he should've added sudo.
<froduntu> brb
<emma> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<notriddle> emma: Of course, stuff in your home directory (~/.gnome2) can probably just be rm'ed.
<emma> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72396/  this is from dpkg -l | grep gnome
<stdin> emma: so you only have gnome-keyring, libgnome-keyring0 and libpam-gnome-keyring installed there
<emma> I wonder why they would have made Firefox install GNOME libs. I always thought that Firefox was DE agnostic.
<emma> I need to tell people that Firefox has decided to be a GNOME app.
<stdin> emma: read the bug link I gave you, it explains it more
<froduntu> back
<emma> okay
<notriddle> emma: Try uninstalling some of them (one-by-one), to see what goes with them. Some of them (keyring, for example) shouldn't be needed by firefox (though probably ubufox).
<froduntu> notriddle, you were right on the money with pulseaudio
<froduntu> apparently my profile relied on it for the audio part of the theme
<emma> can i sudo aptitude purge *gnome*
<froduntu> thanks much
<notriddle> emma: You could, though that may take away stuff you do use.
<Dai> is there a solution for the problem : "can't write any email on hotmail with last firefox and last (k)ubuntu ?"
<notriddle> Dai: Do you expect Microsoft to play fairly w/Linux ;).
 * notriddle is being bitterly sarcastic.
<Werenerd> OK guys, I want to download Super Maryo Chronicles and all dependencies from this computer and trnafer them to another computer without internet access. How do I do that?
<emma> stdin: thank you for posting a link to this bug
<Dai> notriddle: they will not turn their back to a whole community, they would lose too much clients
<notriddle> Dai: More seriously, I don't know.
 * notriddle doesn't use firefox, or hotmail.
<emma> stdin: reading through the comments in this bug makes me think that the person named Alexander Sack is responsible for this and is a tremendously arrogant person.
<emma> I will be speaking to that person as soon as I can.
<Dai> notriddle: what do you use ?
<Werenerd> Dai: unfortunately notriddle is correct. Hotmail is not supported under any email clients other than Live now I believe.
 * notriddle uses Konqueror, KMail, and GMail.
<stdin> emma: that's basically the feeling of the whole Kubuntu team
<Werenerd> Dai: Turn on email forwarding in hotmail and forward it to a gmail account. That is what I do.
<landonis> Hi all *waves* Could someone please advise me on a bug I have come across that seems to be caused by the xorg server using up all processor time when having any opengl program open and moving the mouse.. if left alone the system recovers temporarily so I can kill the process but it is effectively crippling the use of a lot of programs.. some similar bug reports say it has been fixed in later versions so is there a good rep
<landonis> ository for upgrading xorg past 1.7.3?
<Dai> Werenerd: on windows you can connect with firefox that makes no problem
<Werenerd> Dai: wait, I just reread what you said. you can't get into the web based hotmail with firefox? I thought you were saying thunderbird for some reason
<Werenerd> hold on, let me check my hotmail account.
<Dai> Werenerd: i can access it ; but i can't write email, the textfield is greyed
<Dai> (and i think we can use thunderbird for hotmail, with the webmail/hotmail plug-in=
<froduntu> I can use hotmail
<froduntu> with no problem in firefox
<notriddle> Dai: Why do you need to use the web-based interface?
<Werenerd> Dai: wow... they really changed this website in the past few years.
<froduntu> do you have the Adobe-flash player installed?
<Werenerd> dai: i see your problem. I am having it too.
<Werenerd> Dai: do you have NoScript installed?
<Dai> notriddle: because i can't use thunderbird (i don't know why)
<notriddle> Dai: Thunderbird doesn't work. You are using Kubuntu, try Kontact.
<Dai> ok i'll try
<Werenerd> notriddle: I wouldn't use Kontact
<ActionParsnip1> Dai: you could try renaming .mozilla-thunderbird then rerun it
<Werenerd> damn thing doesn't get along with KNetworkmanager
<notriddle> Werenerd: The advice was given to Dai, and Kontact work for me(tm) (using GMail).
<Dai> Werenerd: Extensions : Dictionnaire Hunspell (français) ; Plugins  : several plugins but no Noscript
<Dai> Werenerd: the problem is not coming from Firefox as i can't with Konqueror either
<Werenerd> Dai: remember, you will need to forward that hotmail account to somewhere else and retreive it from that account. Hotmail needs precommands and they change frequently
<Werenerd> Dai: you got the warning telling you to upgrade to a different browser right?
<notriddle> Dai: http://fedoranews.org/mediawiki/index.php/How_to_check_Hotmail_with_KMail
<Dai> Werenerd: yes, on both firefox and konqueror
 * notriddle wonders if they've added a POP3 or IMAP interface since this guide. He hopes they did.
<ActionParsnip1> Dai: im trying to masquerade my opera
<Werenerd> Dai: try changing your browser identification to IE on XP in Konqueror.
<Dai> Werenerd: how ?
<Dai> ActionParsnip1: you're trying what ?
 * notriddle just noticed that guide was Fedora-specific. Looking some more.
<froduntu> for those that can't go into hotmail http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963252
<Dai> notriddle: kontact = kmail ?
<ActionParsnip1> Dai: to make my opera appear as IE / firefox
<ActionParsnip1> Dai: as stupid sites check browser
<Dai> ActionParsnip1: ok, but if you make you opera appear as firefox, it won't help as it is not working with firefox either
<notriddle> Dai: Yep. KMail is the mail part of Kontact.
<Werenerd> Dai: my mistake, I thought Konqi did the browser identification like Opera. Stick with that. Kontact is the fullblown PIM and Kmail is just email. Kontact gives you a RSS, calendar, email, task, ... and so on
<Werenerd> anyways, can some one help me with my question?
<Werenerd> OK guys, I want to download Super Maryo Chronicles and all dependencies from this computer and trnafer them to another computer without internet access. How do I do that?
<ActionParsnip1> Dai: hmmm, whats the site?
<notriddle> Dai: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=519460 seems better.
<thompa> hello, I would like to upgrade Amarok to beta and following instructions there is no package available?
<Dai> ActionParsnip1: which site ?
<DaSkreech> Dai: Kmail = Sub portion of kontact
<Dai> notriddle: thanks
<Dai> DaSkreech: yes thanks
<ArkoldThos> anyone having problems using a cdrom reader on kubuntu (works great with dvds, but with audio cds nothing happens)
<DaSkreech> Werenerd:
<thompa> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<ArkoldThos> aww
<ArkoldThos> kde doesn't detect it, but i am able to use it from vlc...
<Werenerd> DaSkreech: how you been man, been a while
<DaSkreech> apt-get install the package and note the dependents then pull them out of /var/cache/apt/archives
<DaSkreech> Werenerd: I'm good an very sleepy
<Werenerd> DaSkreech: then just add the CD as a repository on the offline computer?
<thompa> anyone upgraded to amarok beta?
<ActionParsnip1> thompa: looks like you'll be compiling it
<DaSkreech> ArkoldThos: if you open konqueor or dolphin and type audiocd:/ in the Location bar what do you get ?
<DaSkreech> Werenerd:
<notriddle> thompa: There's Project Neon.
<DaSkreech> nope just aptget it
<notriddle> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE for more
<thompa> ActionParsnip1: ok, is the package gone?
<DaSkreech> The local cache is checked before anything
<ArkoldThos> aw, was putting cdrom:/ mine mistake, lets see what itshows..
<ActionParsnip1> thompa: gone? I think amarok are only giving the current frozen source
<ArkoldThos> DaSkreech: nothing
<ArkoldThos> NEON doesn't output sound for now!
<DaSkreech> ArkoldThos: Boooo
<ArkoldThos> so i don't recommend to use it :)
<judgen> How do i increase the kde4 window snapping threashold, and how do i  make konqueror use doubleclick instead of singleclick?
<Werenerd> DaSkreech: the local cache on the offline PC wouldn't have the CD in .... oh... you mean just copy the packages over!
<ArkoldThos> boo
<ArkoldThos> appeared :D
<ArkoldThos> thanks DaSkreech
<Werenerd> DaSkreech: I was making this way too hard
<DaSkreech> Werenerd: Duh :)
<ArkoldThos> was quite wierd that device notifier and dolphin doesn't told me to mount it
<DaSkreech> ArkoldThos: See you just need to scae your computer every now and again :)
<ArkoldThos> yea :/
<DaSkreech> skare even
<ArkoldThos> thanks =)
<thompa> ActionParsnip1: added this repo deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<emma> Even with sudo aptitude -R install firefox (same as apt-get --no-install-recommends install firefox) you get the following errors when startinf firefox in terminal: (firefox:6241): Gtk-WARNING **: libbonoboui-2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<thompa> according to kubuntu web site. So I guess thats wrong
<emma> thompa: that looks like an interesting repo what do you get from it?
<thompa> kubuntu.com
<thompa> main page
<DaSkreech> NCommander: Moin
<DaSkreech> thompa: 4.1.3 ?
<Werenerd> DaSkreech: wow, the whole /var/cache/apt/archives folder is <500MB. I'll just copy it all on a CD
<thompa> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2-beta-3
<ubuntu> hi there, I'm just trying to get grub back and am in the live cd... however nothing works... I enter correct hardisks and partitions for the boot partition yet it refuses to install
<thompa> following main web site instructions
<thompa> there is no file
<judgen> Yay ive finally gotten kde4 to behave the way i want. http://judgen.googlepages.com/Screenshot-kde4.jpeg
<DaSkreech> Werenerd: You can do an apt-get autoclean to get rid of useless packages
<DaSkreech> It will remove duplicate packages when one has a higher version than the other
<DaSkreech> !grub  | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Werenerd> DaSkreech: you are just a fountain of knowledge. Thanks man, I appreciate the help
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: that's where I am yet it does not work
<DaSkreech> Werenerd: a Broken pipe at least
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Error?
<Werenerd> lol, I like that better than a fountain
<thompa> its here http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu/pool/main/a/amarok-kde4/
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/72409/
<thompa> but adding this deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main does not work re the main web page
<ActionParsnip1> thompa: then use wget <deb file>
<DaSkreech> thompa: poke someone in #kubuntu-devel
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: I even mounted /dev/sdd4 as /boot to see if stage1 is there... and it is
<thompa> ActionParsnip1: I got it thanks
<thompa> thought i was doing something wrong, i guess its the link
<ActionParsnip1> thompa: id just wait til its official release, less problems
<DaSkreech> in 4 years
<thompa> ActionParsnip1: i would like to play files on my other box on home network
<Dai> i've tried User Agent Switcher but now i can't even go to the page to write a new message
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip1: He's trying to use it so that you have less problems
<Dai> i think i'll just write my mails on the 'mobile' version
<ActionParsnip1> thompa: do you mean the same files, or control amarok remotely?
<DaSkreech> thompa: CAn't amarok 1.4 do that now?
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: you got any idea why this is not working?
<thompa> ActionParsnip1: was using rythmbox and it wont do it
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: No idea what you are doing.
<DaSkreech> Oh wait
<DaSkreech> pastebin :-D
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: I gave you the pastebin
<thompa> DaSkreech: im going to try it again
<ActionParsnip1> thompa: if you want to control amarok remotely and have the sound come out of the amarok box's sound card you can instalL XUL remote
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/72409/
<ActionParsnip1> thompa: controlling it REQUIRES firefox based browsers
<thompa> ActionParsnip1: thats interesting ill try that
<ActionParsnip1> thompa: is that what you wanted to be able to do?
<thompa> ActionParsnip1: can i add a netwrok directory through my wirless and play those tunes
<ActionParsnip1> thompa: if you can ping the ip yuo can do it
<thompa> ActionParsnip1: i got a bunch of mps on one box and i can open and play them on the laptop but not add the folder
<ActionParsnip1> thompa: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=23630
<ActionParsnip1> thompa: its a script you add to amarok
<thompa> ActionParsnip1: that sounds good
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: IMHO it looks alright... sdd2 --> (hd3,1)  everything else grub won't even accept
<ActionParsnip1> thompa: oh if you wanna just access the same files, you could share the folder then mount it
<thompa> ActionParsnip1: thats were I had some trouble
<ubuntu> j #ubuntuforums
<ActionParsnip1> thompa: then read some samba tutorials
<DaSkreech> judgen: Nice
<judgen> DaSkreech: thanks
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: you mounted the drive and it's fine ?
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: hmmm, I think I have solved the mystery...
<DaSkreech> which is?
<sourcemaker> I have a urgent problem with VPN... I am connected with a windows VPN server... but the application i am using is blocked (kernel martian source error...)
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: in the live cd I just run: sudo apt-get install grub and it downloaded a few things...
<thompa> ActionParsnip1: I think the remote is better, but I know rythmbox will not play samba configured folders so I am trying amarok, thanks again
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Oh dear
<sourcemaker> KERNEL ERROR: martian source and ll header) !!
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: now it run fine :)
<ubuntu> rebooting now ;)
<DaSkreech> which Cd is that?
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: I think it's kubuntu 8.04 64bit...
<toxic_> test
<DaSkreech> alright
<DaSkreech> judgen: What's the name of that theme?
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: what's the name to find what kubuntu version you're running? something with lsb
<DaSkreech> lsb_release -a
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: kubuntu 8.04 hardy (probably beta version)
<DaSkreech> right ok
<ubuntu> I don't recall having been require to apt-get grub first with another desktop cd
<DaSkreech> Me either
<ubuntu> I'll reboot now... thx for helping
<judgen> DaSkreech: Oxygen
<DaSkreech> judgen: Thanks
<piquadrat> Hi! I'd like not to use gtk-qt4, therefore I created a custom .gtkrc-2.0 file. But on every login, a file gtkrc-2.0-kde4 is created, which overrules my customized settings. GTK2-Apps only respect my settings after I delete that file. What program or service could be responsible for this reappearing .gtkrc-2.0-kde4 thingy?
<judgen> DaSkreech: is there a way to see if fsaa works in kde4's compositing?
<judgen> i think i cn see it but i dont know.
<judgen> I dont know but i dont think compiz comes even close to the speed and responsiveness to kde4* compositing.
<judgen> but resizing windows over here is behaving silly. Like it has ticks or ADHD
<|DarkSmoke|> guys
<|DarkSmoke|> if i get a source from apt of program
<|DarkSmoke|> with sudo apt-get source x
<|DarkSmoke|> will it compile in a deb package?
<judgen> it should compile it to a deb package.. yes. As long as you have the build tools ofcourse.
<|DarkSmoke|> judgen: how do you do it
<|DarkSmoke|> i remember when i got the official kernel source once, there was some script in the debian/ folder
<judgen> rofl google has been surpassed in web hits by both flickr and youtube. That cant be right.
<aomegax4> Hi, I have kubuntu 8.04. I have a ext3 partition, so when I open Dolphin I see it but when I mount it I haven't permission to write
<aomegax4> how can I do?
<ActionParsnip1> aomegax4: what command are you mounting with?
<aomegax4> nothing...by Dolphin it mounts itself
<aomegax4> (kde 4)
<ArkoldThos> aomegax4: probably you need to fsck
<Ayabara> I run kubuntu 8.10 on a laptop with nvidia graphics, and I still think it's a little slow. do I have to tweak something to make it more responsive?
<ActionParsnip1> Ayabara: are you fully updated?
<Ayabara> ActionParsnip1: I believe so.
<aomegax4> what can I do?
<ActionParsnip1> Ayabara: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ayabara> ActionParsnip1: I mean. I _am_ fully upgraded :-)
<aomegax4> <ArkoldThos> what must I do?
<ArkoldThos> check if your partition isn't damaged
<ActionParsnip1> Ayabara: what card you got?
<Ayabara> ActionParsnip1: 8600M GT
<athlonkaempfer> cu
<Ayabara> make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/build/buildd/kde4libs-4.1.2/obj-i486-linux-gnu/lib/libkdecore.so', needed by `lib/libkipi.so.5.0.0'.  Stop. <- anyone got an idea what's wrong/missing?
<ActionParsnip1> Ayabara: may help http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?p=47495
<axiom> Having an odd sound issue, startup and shutdown sounds work fine, but all other sounds do not work
<axiom> If I run "sudo alsa force-reload" sound comes back, but it sounds awful
<axiom> kmix seems to have no effect on any of this, is there something else I should be using?
<Ayabara> ActionParsnip1: thanks, I'll try it out. What's weird is that for me Compiz-Fusion in Gnome is fast, but Kde is slow
<ActionParsnip1> Ayabara: kwin you mean
<ActionParsnip1> Ayabara: compiz runs with kde, kwin runs with kde
<ActionParsnip1> Ayabara: kde is the desktop, kwin is the default window manager
<Ayabara> ActionParsnip1: I know, I just express myself badly :)
<ActionParsnip1> just an fyi :D
<snarkster> is this the right channel for 4.1.2 discussion?
<DaSkreech> snarkster: that would be #kde unless it's directly kubuntu related
<snarkster> ok well im not sure so here goes.. Is there anyway to get around notifier and automount  a cd?
<snarkster> hmm guess not
<ActionParsnip1> snarkster: so you wanna disable automount?
<snarkster> no i want automount to work..
<snarkster> I dont want to have to click openwith dolphin everytime to get it to mount
<maxi__> no runing google earth
<snarkster> so i put in a cd.. device notifier tells me there is a new cd, but DOES not automount it
<ActionParsnip1> snarkster: set media options maybe, is there no "remember my option"
<snarkster> where to find media options?
<snarkster> ActionParsnip1: where do i find media options? Ive been thru system settings and havent noticed anything with that wording
<ActionParsnip1> no idea man, i dont use kwin
<snarkster> but your in the kubuntu channel? haha thats cool
<ActionParsnip1> but id imagine thats it, is there no option to remember the choice ?
<snarkster> no
<snarkster> not that ive seen
<snarkster> ok well google searches dont show much either, guess this is the new way things are going to be.
<snarkster> with that said Im off to D2
<snarkster> later
<DarkriftX> um..... i update everytime i see there are updates, but right now there are 906 updates
<DarkriftX> that seems a little odd that every part of my system was updated while i slept :S
<ActionParsnip1> DarkriftX: wow crazy
<ThomasHC> hello
<DarkriftX> i mean that there are updates to everything all in one day
<ActionParsnip1> DarkriftX: what data size is it?
<DarkriftX> 768mb dl. 213 isntalled
<DarkriftX> xserver, xorg, x11...... going backwards its the whole system
<DarkriftX> seems liek a distupgrade
<ActionParsnip1> yikes, does a bit
<navid> hey guys
<ActionParsnip1> hi navid
<navid> i'm a beginner
<navid> i needed to know how can i instal firefox on my kde
<navid> i have the tar.bz file
 * DarkriftX took the plunge
<DarkriftX> wait, everything is downloading from debian unstable :S
<DarkriftX> taht doesnt look normal
<navid> anybody can help me?
<DarkriftX> navid, in a command prompt
<navid> yeah
<ActionParsnip1> navid: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<DarkriftX> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<ActionParsnip1> navid: you dont need to manually download stuff much
<ThomasHC> ya navid Just use Adept
<navid> ok is that all?
<ThomasHC> Yep
<ThomasHC> It's easy
<ActionParsnip1> yep thats all
<navid> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip1> navid: almost all software you'll install is in repos
<navid> i don't know how to thank you?
<ThomasHC> And if it isn't, it's in another repo
<DarkriftX> ack, installing emdebian for a project i had added debian unstable to my repos
<ActionParsnip1> navid: just be cool
<navid> if i had the gz file so what should i do?
<DarkriftX> delete it
<navid> why?
<DarkriftX> ok.... you can frame it
<DarkriftX> your first downloaded but useless gz file
<ThomasHC> You don't need
<ThomasHC> it at ALL
<ActionParsnip1> navid: you can install from source by compiling it
<navid> aha!
<ActionParsnip1> navid: as a newb id stick to repos and learn the OS
<ThomasHC> and besides
<ThomasHC> even vets wont compile firefox
<DarkriftX> source is overrated
<ThomasHC> that takes FOREVER
<ActionParsnip1> DarkriftX: its fun
<navid> wow
<DarkriftX> no its not lol
<ThomasHC> not until you do firefox and the kernel
<DarkriftX> i avoid compiling when i can
<ActionParsnip1> DarkriftX: depends on your idea of fun
<ThomasHC> lol
<DarkriftX> im always having to compile stuff for my mobile devices
 * ActionParsnip1 uses gentoo
<DarkriftX> i have debian on a handheld i ahve to compile for
<BluesKaj> hiyas
 * ThomasHC used gentoo, but the speed from compiling is balanced by the time of compiling
<navid> ok thank you again and im leaving
<navid> bye
<ActionParsnip1> ThomasHC: do it overnight, no time lost
<emma> what is the default application in kubuntu that's sort of like totem, for opening online streams or mms:// ?
<ActionParsnip1> emma: totem is default player but you can install mplayer or any other media player
<emma> oh is totem not a gnome app?
<ActionParsnip1> !totem
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ActionParsnip1> !info totem
<ubottu> totem (source: totem): A simple media player for the GNOME desktop (dummy package). In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 244 kB, installed size 292 kB
<Rioting_pacifist> my screen goes crazy when i resume from a suspend to ram (both x and cli) (vbesave is set to 2345)
<emma> can't install totem on kubuntu
<ThomasHC> ActionParsnip1: What if I need an app really quick?
<emma> !info kplayer
<ubottu> kplayer (source: kplayer): A KDE media player based on MPlayer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7-0.1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 721 kB, installed size 2276 kB
<ActionParsnip1> ThomasHC: ive never been in that situation personally, ive no idea
<ThomasHC> ya
<ThomasHC> Gentoo has sort of fell apart though
<ActionParsnip1> ThomasHC: i cant evn imagine a situation where a software install was time critical
<Rioting_pacifist> emma: kaffine is the equivilent to totembut kmplayer is a good alternative that handels most streams
<Rioting_pacifist> emma: you can also install totem anyway
<ActionParsnip1> ThomasHC: how does it fall apart?
<emma> Rioting_pacifist: very cool, thank you, and thank you ActionParsnip1 as well for looking into it.
<ActionParsnip1> emma: np
<emma> Rioting_pacifist: no i wouldn't want to install a GNOME app on my Kubuntu.
<ThomasHC> ActionParsnip1: the dev team
<emma> It's nothing personal. I used vanilla Ubuntu from the start, and did not like to put KDE apps on it either.
<Rioting_pacifist> emma: with the gtk-qt engine installed gnome apps look ok.
<ActionParsnip1> ThomasHC: ive not noticed, my updates still come down and its running pretty solidly
<ThomasHC> ya
<ActionParsnip1> ThomasHC: thats all i see
<emma> Rioting_pacifist: yeah. But I don't want to get all the cruft and start all the Gnome Processes.
<emma> Rioting_pacifist: so often if you instlal one Gnome app you get half of the Gnome desktop.
<ActionParsnip1> emma: yeah i keep mine pure too
<proteusguy> Using 8.10 trying to share folder from properties in KDE. Says I don't have file sharing installed but can't figure out which packages to install. Any ideas??
<ubsafder> once i start with kde after a few seconds kde doet respond to mouse click  i think it is link to compiz starting
<ubsafder> how can I trouble shoot that
<ubsafder> i have gnome that works great
<ActionParsnip1> ubsafder: switch back to kwin and see if its the same
<ubsafder> what is it to kill X alt backspace ?
<ptl> just filed two more bug reports :)
<ActionParsnip1> ubsafder: its ctrl + alt + backspace
<ptl> I wonder WHEN bug #1 from launchpad will be fixed. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<ActionParsnip1> ptl: i dont see that as a bug,
<a> hi, why does a file i download from the internet say i dont have permission to move it into a folder?
<a> also, why does the folder that i want to move it into say i am "not the owner" lol?
<dr_willis> which folder? what file/ who downloaded.. you could look and see who the 'owner' is of the file
<a> it's the map folder of the game Tremulous
<a> i am the owner of it i guess
<dr_willis> '
<ActionParsnip1> dr_willis: ls -l <file>
<dr_willis> dont 'guess'  -  look and see.
<a> dr_willis: it says "root" is the owner
<dr_willis> and if you are trying to copy it to a system directory.. well those are owned by root
<Machtin> hey guys.
<dr_willis> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_willis> Hmm..
<a> for me?
<dr_willis> sudo chown USERNAME.USERNAME  filetomakeownedbyouruser
<a> oh i have gnome terminal
<dr_willis> Where username is your username, :)
<Machtin> when i want to use my 8gbyte-usb-stick it doesn't work. it shows in dolphin, but when i click it.. there's that red window at the bottom telling me the error
<a> a
<Machtin> what can i do about that?
<dr_willis> Machtin,  try mounting it manually, what filesystem is the thing?
<Machtin> ntfs, i guess
<dr_willis> I would install/run the ntfs-config tool to enable  user support/read/writeing of external ntfs drives
<Machtin> Failed to mount '/dev/sde1': Operation not supported
<Machtin> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<a> dr_willis, it is a folder i think i need to change the ownership, could you tel me the format to enter?
<Machtin> kk
<Machtin> will try
<dr_willis> sudo chown USERNAME.USERNAME  FOLDERtomakeownedbyouruser
<dr_willis> a you do not want to 'chown' system directories.. what directory are you trying to copy things to exactly?
<Machtin> hm, ntfs-config doesn't see the stick.
<a> the map folder of the game Tremulous
<a> it is called Base
<dr_willis> a , and the full path top this directory is?
<Machtin> how can i check which fs it is?
<dr_willis> Machtin,  sudo fdisk -l
<Machtin> hm, kay.
<Machtin> /dev/sde1   *           1       48948     7831512    7  HPFS/NTFS
<a> dr_willis /usr/share/games/tremulous/base (i think)
<Machtin> ah :D
<Machtin> dr_willis: i ran ntfsfix and now it works :) thank you
<dr_willis> a and thats a SYSTEM directory.. you MUST use the proper 'root' permissions to access that directory
<dr_willis> sudo cp whatever whever   , or similer commands.
<dr_willis> or cheat and use some file manager as root.
<a> the one you gave me worked, many thanks again dr_willis
<dr_willis> what one?
<a> sudo chown a.a /usr/share/games/tremulous/base
<a> i wrote the file after that
<dr_willis> thats exactly a BAD THING TO DO... as i mentioned
<a> ?
<dr_willis> you dont want to arbiatrly chown system directori to be owned by users.
<a> its not going to run now?
<dr_willis> No idea.. proberly will.. for that one user..
<a> i am the only user really
<a> any guests will be monitiored xD
<dr_willis> you should learn why its not a good idea. and the proper way to copy those file4s to the directory
<a> i could return it the same way no?
<dr_willis> proberly wont matter.. but you shoule learn the proper way to do such tasks
<a> i better go test it to make sure it works now
<dr_willis> tremulous makes me so dizzy i puke
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: prepuke then play
<glade88> hello.. can anyone can tell me what their grub entry text is for kubuntu 8.10 ?
<PriceChild> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<glade88> PriceChild: no, I mean the text. does it say "ubuntu 8.10".. which it should not afaik
<PriceChild> glade88: I don't see why there should be a difference..?
<PriceChild> glade88: Kubuntu has separate grub setting up packages? :/
<glade88> PriceChild: since its not ubuntu.. and xubuntu has Xubuntu 8.xx afaik
<zir-rt> hi
<zir-rt> I have some file with this � character, and I can not rename them, dolphin says the file doesn't exists, I have extracted them from a zip archive. How can I rename them?
<jsunio> 2 ideas: try konquerer, or try command line
<zir-rt> jsunio: thanks, I will try with konqueror :)
<zir-rt> jsunio: now I works, with mv and using \ for spaces, with mv "file name" doesn't work :)
<DaSkreech> glade88: Just edit it
<DaSkreech> zir-rt: use tab complete to get the file name
<PSiL0> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<glade88> DaSkreech: I know I can do that. I am more concerned with the default configuration
<PSiL0> !supergrub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supergrub
<glade88> DaSkreech: plus, what the Grub editor shows under systemsettings
<DaSkreech> ptl: Keep supplying patches :)
<zir-rt> DaSkreech: Yes, Im using tab now :)
<glade88> DaSkreech: why does it show the ubuntu logo but not the kubuntu one in grub editor anyway :/
<PSiL0> anyone with an ati card and fglrx installed noticed how sometimes the screen refreshes a little slowly?
<radams> How do I set a static IP in KDE 4? I tried "New Connection" > "Manual IP" and entered the right settings, but I still get DHCP even after restart. The connection is set to autoconnect...
<PSiL0> Also, how avi files under mplayer, vlc, (or whatnot) are more inferior in ubuntu than windows?
<DaSkreech> glade88: You have ubuntu installed?
<radams> PSiL0: inferior in what way?
<glade88> DaSkreech: no
<PSiL0> more pixelation
<thomas__> hi
<glade88> DaSkreech: and honestly, the ubuntu logo is a bit bothering among the blue-gray UI.. :)
<PSiL0> scenes are a bit more choppy
<DaSkreech> glade88: Dunno then what ever environment you are under when you install a kernel it gets that designation
<DaSkreech> glade88: WHich ubuntu logo?
<PSiL0> I think this may be down to the video refreshing slower in ubuntu than in windows...
<thomas__> was ist
<glade88> DaSkreech: the standard orange one
<radams> PSiL0: I haven't seen that, though I'm not using ATI...
<DaSkreech> Ah :)
<Neremor> hello, i've a short question
<PSiL0> I have the restricted package installed in kubuntu and cccp installed in windows
<glade88> DaSkreech: do you have the kubuntu logo in the grub editor?
<DaSkreech> No
<Neremor> i want to make my own kdm theme
<glade88> DaSkreech: ok
<Neremor> can i find a tutorial somewhere?
<DaSkreech> Neremor: #kde
<Neremor> ok
<Neremor> i just thought about that kdm isn't kde
<DaSkreech> glade88: If you rename it to Kubuntu you get the Kubuntu Logo
<PSiL0> Yeah, I noticed that intrepid ibex removed alot of the options available from the xorg config
<DaSkreech> Neremor: technically it's not but it a close relative
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: that would be the Xorg folks
<thomas__> was machts nir
<radams> !german | thomas__
<ubottu> thomas__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Neremor> ok thanks :)
<PSiL0> da: yeah, I thought so.. I just want to config my ati card, so that the video performance in kubuntu is equal to windows.... Right now it is at comparable
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: and you just hit on the fun black art known as Xorg :)
<DaSkreech> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PSiL0> Daskreech: And the fun dealing with a closed source driver no less!
<Koordin> hi i have a weird problem ; when i try to uninstall tcl/tk8.4, apt-get uninstalls also ocaml ; and when tcl/tk8.4 is installed, this bring forth conflicts with tcl/tk8.5 and amsn does not work. so how can i do to remove tcl/tk8.4 without removing ocaml ?
<radams> How do I set a static IP in KDE 4? I tried "New Connection" > "Manual IP" and entered the right settings, but I still get DHCP even after restart. The connection is set to autoconnect...
<auralfixaton> hello al
<auralfixaton> err all
<radams> !hello | auralfixaton
<ubottu> auralfixaton: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<auralfixaton> thanks :)
<auralfixaton> has anyone had problems with the latest kernel update?
<radams> auralfixaton: what's your uname -r?
<DaSkreech> radams: Read the release notes. Static IP using Knetworkmanager is broken for 8.10
<auralfixaton> i had to go into the grub boot menu to select the older kernel to get my machine to boot
<radams> DaSkreech: didn't catch that, thanks. I'll do it up oldschool then
<DaSkreech> glade88: Sweet playing with the grub editor is fun
<auralfixaton> lmao
<Koordin> hi i have a weird problem ; when i try to uninstall tcl/tk8.4, apt-get uninstalls also ocaml ; and when tcl/tk8.4 is installed, this bring forth conflicts with tcl/tk8.5 and amsn does not work. so how can i do to remove tcl/tk8.4 without removing ocaml ?
<DaSkreech> apt-get remove tcl/tk8.4 && apt-get install ocaml ?
<auralfixaton> so i am the only one with an issue with the new kernel i take it?
<Koordin> DaSkreech: this will reinstall tcl/tk8.4
<DaSkreech> Ah umm
 * DaSkreech hides
<alan_> Can someone help me?
<radams> !ask | alan_
<ubottu> alan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<radams> auralfixaton: as I asked before, what's the output of uname -r?
<PSiL0> found some info right here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide
<PSiL0> might go tweaking soon
<auralfixaton> 2.6.24-19-generic
<radams> auralfixaton: that's not the latest kernel for Intrepid. Are you on Hardy?
<auralfixaton> yes iirc
<auralfixaton> how do i tell?
<radams> auralfixaton: cat /etc/issue
<auralfixaton> Ubuntu 8.10 \n \l
<radams> auralfixaton: you're on intrepid then, but the current provided version is 2.6.27-7-generic
<radams> auralfixaton: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<auralfixaton> my machine won't boot with that kernel tho radams
<auralfixaton> i have to select the older one
<radams> auralfixation: ls /boot/grub | grep -i 7-generic returns the kernel and associated files, correct?
<radams> auralfixaton: there ought to be 6 of them.
<auralfixaton> that command returns no results in the terminal
<radams> auralfixaton: can you put your ls /boot into pastebin? something is wrong here
<auralfixaton> abi-2.6.24-19-generic             initrd.img-2.6.27-7-generic
<auralfixaton> abi-2.6.27-7-generic              memtest86+.bin
<auralfixaton> config-2.6.24-19-generic          System.map-2.6.24-19-generic
<auralfixaton> config-2.6.27-7-generic           System.map-2.6.27-7-generic
<auralfixaton> grub                              vmcoreinfo-2.6.27-7-generic
<auralfixaton> initrd.img-2.6.24-19-generic      vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic
<auralfixaton> initrd.img-2.6.24-19-generic.bak  vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic
<auralfixaton> oops that was big sorry all :(
<jonatas> oi pessoal alguem fala portugues
<jonatas> ??
<radams> !pastebin > auralfixaton
<ubottu> auralfixaton, please see my private message
<radams> for next time :)
<KR-data> does DWL-G122 work out of the box on Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<radams> auralfixaton: ok, you do have the kernel there. now, we want to take a look at dmesg to see what happened last time you booted into that kernel. Can you post /var/log/dmesg.0 to pastebin?
<auralfixaton> radams http://paste.ubuntu.com/72488/
<ptl> DaSkreech: can't supply patches, I barely get time for my master degree and my job. I even had to dump my girlfriend to get time.
<KR-data> how do I find a wireless card for kubuntu?
<radams> auralfixaton: please see my last message. I need the output of /var/log/dmesg.0 (in pastebin)
<ptl> KR-data: you mean, a wireless card that works?
<KR-data> ptl, basically, yes
<radams> !hardwarelist | KR-data
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardwarelist
<radams> KR-data: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<LjL> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<radams> There it is
<ptl> KR-data: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<KR-data> thanks :)
<auralfixaton> herego radams and thank you http://paste.ubuntu.com/72490/
<ThomasHC> hello
<auralfixaton> man i wish winblows had this level of hardware debugging
<auralfixaton> makes you realise just how out of date even vista is compared to linux
<radams> auralfixaton: hm, nothing here to show what the fatal was. what happens specifically when you start into the new kernel?
<DaSkreech> ptl: using Linux is considered a patch :)
<auralfixaton> let me look about a bit radams
<DaSkreech> auralfixaton: Nope. It's just a distro with a different focus
<DaSkreech> Keep people ignorant :)
<radams> more like drive people insane... "the process 'asgjhkr.exe' could not be closed, because an error of type 0x00024515 ocurred"
<ThomasHC> If your gonna do that just say Application X has crashed
<ThomasHC> lol
<DaSkreech> I should write those down and e-mail them to Microsoft to find out if anyone knows what they mean
<radams> DaSkreech: surprisingly enough, they do. I have to support windows boxes daily, and have made many a call to MS Support. Which, if you're prepared to pay the mint it costs, is actually pretty stellar.
<auralfixaton> i have heard that as well
<DaSkreech> radams: Ever gave them one number slightly off to see if it would throw them?
<DaSkreech> 0x0002545umm9
<DaSkreech> A what?
<auralfixaton> well i am gonna reboot into the non bootable kernel
<auralfixaton> and paste the dmesg
<DaSkreech> Your RSS feeder is having problems formatting a floppy?
<DaSkreech> Are you sure?
<auralfixaton> back in a sec
<DaSkreech> Look I'm paying you. You fix it
<ptl> DaSkreech: well, that's nice then, because I use linux all the time in my job and in my college. I don't give any chance for Windows to get into my nose.
<DaSkreech> ptl: Bug reports and evangalising also count as patches :)
<ptl> I can't say how much I really really really really really really really really hate Microsoft and Windows.
<ptl> DaSkreech: another hit then! :)
<radams> DaSkreech: If it wasn't for the fact that they charge sometimes as much as $99 an hour, I would do all kinds of silly things.
<DaSkreech> ptl: Patch away my friend :)
<ptl> I am watching the atheist experience below this yakuake transparent window. lol
<DaSkreech> radams: Are you serious? Per hour?
<DaSkreech> radams: Can't you just get support for the lifetime of a product?
<radams> DaSkreech: sometimes, depending on what customer and product they are supporting, yes
<radams> DaSkreech: you wish
<ptl> US$ 99 per hour is how much a hooker costs
<radams> DaSkreech: all ms phone support is per hour or paid per year
<ptl> well, similar products I guess
<radams> ptl: depends on your part of town
<yuriy> does this mean we can have kubuntu mobile edition for nokias? http://idlethread.blogspot.com/2008/11/ubuntu-on-arm_14.html
<DaSkreech> I suppose
<ptl> yuriy: I don't think it'd be so easy. Porting for arm is the easy part, the hard part is getting all devices working, the GSM stack, wifi, accelerometer and so on
<DaSkreech> yuriy: In short yes in long not likely
<radams> It's a start, though
<killer_> new install : Intrepid Ibex.. cannot change wallpaper
<radams> killer_: what happens when you try?
<killer_> radams: I click "New Wallpaper" button and I get a big list
<killer_> radams: but only a "close" button
<killer_> radams: all images are showing with "Install" button next to them
<DaSkreech> killer_: Ha ha As in Get new Wallpapers?
<kubuntu__> I am trying to install XP after a kubuntu 8.10 install
<DaSkreech> killer_: Those are pulling in new Wallpapers from the internet as they appear
<kubuntu__> to change the partition i insert the live cd and it doesn't have a partition program
<DaSkreech> killer_: What you want is to close that and then in the middle of the dialog box is a drop down list
<killer_> radams: DaSkreech:  "Picture" drop list from the main screen only shows one image.. the current one
<DaSkreech> killer_: that's where you change the wallpaper
<kubuntu__> should i download ubuntu 8.04
<DaSkreech> killer_: You can install any that you like fro mthat dialog though
<killer_> DaSkreech: I started there :)
<DaSkreech> kubuntu__: Apt-get install gparted
<radams> kubuntu__: qtparted if kubuntu live cd
<radams> and gparted is on the 8.10 gnome cd, under system --> administration --> partition editor
<kubuntu__> DaSkreech: can you do this during a live cd session?
<radams> kubuntu__: yes.
<kubuntu__> I mean can you apt-get during a live cd session
<DaSkreech> kubuntu__: Yes
<killer_> DaSkreech: on the install list.. I click the install and it just changes to uninstall
<DaSkreech> Linux is awesomer than you think
<radams> furthermore, anything you apt-get will be installed when you install ubuntu/kubuntu, if you don't restart in between
<kubuntu__> Thanks guys where does it get install to when you are running live session? that hard drive?
<DaSkreech> killer_: That's good it's installed now
<killer_> DaSkreech: aaah.. it's a "one-click" install
<radams> kubuntu__ the fake drive it made out of ram
<DaSkreech> killer_: If you close out and go to the drop down list (not the new wallpaper button) then you can choose it
<kubuntu__> radams: thanks it seems gparted will not let me partition when I boot into my actual kubuntu, is that normal?
<DaSkreech> killer_: Found the wallpaper in the list?
<DaSkreech> kubuntu__: yes if you are trying to resize the partition it's on
<kubuntu__> Seems strange that it cannot resize then b/c partition magic can resize in windows
<killer_> DaSkreech: yes thanks.. all that I installed are now in the list
<radams> kubuntu__: partitioning or changing an active system drive is a recipe for disaster
<DaSkreech> killer_: Sweet eh?
<kubuntu__> DaSkreech and radams: thanks for the quick help, I love the ubuntu community
<un> kubuntu__: no partitioning program can resize the partition it's running from...
<DaSkreech> kubuntu__: We love you :)
<ThomasHC> un: actually yes
<radams> kubuntu__: gparted can resize active system parts as well, but by default it won't let you
<un> ThomasHC: yea that new fs, brfs is it?
<radams> np kubuntu__
<ThomasHC> nope
<un> ThomasHC: oh?
<ThomasHC> VIsta's partition tool can, and I think gparted can somehow
<DaSkreech> un: lots of programs can do it. They just won't by default
<DaSkreech> Cause you'll do stupid stuff like delete the partiion the program is runing from
<ThomasHC> ya
<kubuntu__> do you all like the "widget" idea for the new kde.  I am not a fan yet?
<radams> or, it can fail, then the system fails
<un> hmm... learn something everyday...
<ThomasHC> and then go trolling on forums wondering why all your files are gone :p
<ThomasHC> and your computer won;t boot lol
<kubuntu__> I am going to reboot into my 8.10 live kubuntu cd and apt the gparted and then try a resize
<radams> ThomasHC: there should be a "this user ran a system utility with override flags" tag on the forums
<DaSkreech> kubuntu__: It needs some time to get legs but I think with TIME it will have very cool applications
 * DaSkreech makesa clock joke
<ThomasHC> radams: Now that's a mouth full
<ThomasHC> lol
<radams> DaSkreech: the problem is, there's only about 5 or 6000 clock widgets, and I never know what time it is :(
<ThomasHC> lol
<kubuntu__> lol
<DaSkreech> lol
 * DaSkreech still wants a grandather clock plasmoid that bongs on the hour
<un> the new webkit browser plasmoid is sweet... they haven't got rotation down with it yet i don't think...
<ThomasHC> un: webkit browser plasmoid?
<radams> ok back to work. if auralfixation comes back around and still can't boot, tell him to try disconnecting his cd-rom drive
<un> DaSkreech: that's a sweet idea, couldn't be that hard eh?
<un> ThomasHC: yea, you haven't seen it?
<ThomasHC> nope
<ThomasHC> link me
 * ThomasHC not usually a KDE user
<un> ummm... youtube it, i'm on a console only machine right now..
<DaSkreech> un: it isn't it's a few lines of js and a audio file
<ThomasHC> lol un
<killer_> DaSkreech: most of my panel settings are missing.. how do I get it to fit full screen side-2-side? I can center it.. and it has a 2 inch gap on both sides.. 22" LCD
<DaSkreech> un: use w3m
<ThomasHC> o wait nvm
<radams> un: stop being a wuss, you know damn well you could just use lynx --source and grep pipes to get him the URL! :P
<ThomasHC> I thought you meant a browser widget lol
<DaSkreech> ThomasHC: He did
<ThomasHC> n00b moment
<ThomasHC> someone link me..lol
<DaSkreech> It's a full browser in a little itty bitty widget
<ThomasHC> nice!
<un> radams: i know, but im compiling kde svn, and im kind of lagging... plus i can't see which youtube video i want from elinks or anything...
<DaSkreech> http://introducingkde4.blogspot.com/2008/11/plasma.html
<DaSkreech> hi tackat_
<ThomasHC> ty
<tackat_> ho DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> tackat_: How goes?
<DaSkreech> tackat_: Can I query plans for marble or are you busy?
<DaSkreech> hi jono
<oscar> I just purchased a new motherboard and case. i installled everything, formatted windows xp and installed ubuntu. Ubuntu is not detecting one of my hard drives but bios detects it. any suggestions
<DaSkreech> oscar: doesn't come up in /dev ?
<oscar_> sorry i exited
<oscar_> power surge
<White_Pelican> it happens
<DaSkreech> oscar: doesn't come up in /dev ?
<abdessamad> hi all
<abdessamad> i'm new in linux kubuntu
<kallagen> hi
<kallagen> hiall
<ThomasHC> hello abdessamad, glad to hear!
<abdessamad> how can i install gnome ?
<un> abdessamad: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<abdessamad> thanks
<un> abdessamad: log out > click sessions > pick gnome > log in
<DaSkreech> oscar_: can you pastebin the output of ls /dev/sd* ?
<DaSkreech> !paste | oscar_
<ubottu> oscar_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<abdessamad> thanks i'll try it
<DaSkreech> oscar_: /dev is the directory that holds all of your hardware. If the linux kernel can see it then it's a file in /dev
<oscar_> i ran the command in the terminal and got permission denied
<oscar_> i ran /dev/sd*
<DaSkreech> Your drives are all /dev/sd<something>
<DaSkreech> oscar_: no "ls /dev/sd*"
<oscar_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72503/
<Ash-Fox> How do I reset the menus and file associations to default in Kubuntu intrepid. I've done numerous upgrades, moved from various distributions to another while keeping my home directory. Unfortuantely now it's become quite messy with lots of dead applications in menus, associatinos that don't work etc. I don't want to delete my KDE profile because there is a lot of things in KDE I wish to keep, from kopete, kmail settings and mail t
<ThomasHC> can someone link me to the mini web browser plasmoid? I can't find it
<DaSkreech> abdessamad: install ubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> ThomasHC: it's in KDE 4.2
<DaSkreech> oscar_: ok type in mount and paste bin that
<un> ThomasHC: i have a myspace link for ya... myspace.com/hallowname check the blog for a youtube vid, it shows the webplasmoid...
<ThomasHC> I've got KDE 4.1.3
<un> ThomasHC: it won't run in 4.1.3
<ThomasHC> i want to downlaod it htough
<ThomasHC> ugh
<ThomasHC> how do I get 4.2 on Kubuntu?
<un> ThomasHC: try kde-nightly
<DaSkreech> ThomasHC: Neon
<un> ThomasHC: it's buggy, but cool
<DaSkreech> ThomasHC: You can grab a Suse live CD and try it
<ThomasHC> I think I'll wait lol
<oscar_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72505/
<ThomasHC> just getting used to KDE
<un> ThomasHC: easier to google 'intrepid neon' and add the repo...
<DaSkreech> When 4.2 comes out in Jan you can install it on Kubuntu
<ThomasHC> ya
<ThomasHC> so, what are the major bugs?
<DaSkreech> oscar_: Ok and when you open Dolphin you don't see it on the side bar?
<DaSkreech> bug 1 | ThomasHC This one first
<DaSkreech> bug #1 | ThomasHC This one first
<DaSkreech> Stupid bot
<un> ThomasHC: nothin too bad... panel seems to forget it's placement... umm... web plasmoid doesn't rotate correctly...
<ThomasHC> lol
<ThomasHC> I'll wait until December I guess when it's more stable
<DaSkreech> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<Ayabara> on hardy I used /usr/lib/kde4/lib as LD_LIBRARY_PATH. should I just use /usr/lib now?
<un> ThomasHC: good idea... i'll wait, about five more minutes for svn ;)
<DaSkreech> ThomasHC: My friend has it running as his work machine ... at work!!
<oscar_> whats dolphin?
<ThomasHC> lol
<DaSkreech> oscar_: press alt+F2 then type dolphin
<un> oscar_: file manager (view, browse, delete files)
<ThomasHC> oscar_: file manager, think explorer on WIndows, finder on OS X
<DaSkreech> !dolphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<DaSkreech> Hrrrm
<oscar_> i dont see it
<un> Ayabara: why do you have to manually set LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<Ayabara> un: building digikam from source, but ... I'm followin a procedure from my hardy days. now I probably don't have to anymore...
 * Ayabara tries again
<DaSkreech> oscar_: Ok where would you like the drive to go?
<un> Ayabara: yea kde4 moved to /usr/lib in intrepid
<Ayabara> un: ok. thanks
 * un passes a kidney stone... ugh
<DaSkreech> oscar_: What's on the drives ?
<billenium> Right now i have ubuntu (gnome) and im pretty upset with it :P how do i install kubuntu when i have ubuntu?
 * un is off to help hoard the onslaught on #ubuntu newbs
<un> billenium: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<oscar_> i think i got it
<billenium> thanks!!
<Ayabara> make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/build/buildd/kde4libs-4.1.2/obj-i486-linux-gnu/lib/libkdecore.so', needed by `lib/libkipi.so.5.0.0'.
<oscar_> i forgot that the drive was not partitioned :p
<oscar_> im a idiot sometimes
<Ayabara> anyone got an idea what that could be?
<DaSkreech> oscar_: That might help a lot :)
<un> Ayabara: your makefile has a issue with libkipi's rule...
<oscar_> haha
<DaSkreech> oscar_: install gparted and cut it up
<oscar_> doing that now
<oscar_> do i need to restart to see it in explorer?
<DaSkreech> What?
<DaSkreech> oscar_: Which explorer?
<oscar_> dolphin
<DaSkreech> oscar_: No as soon as you partition and format it will pop up automatically
<DaSkreech> Sweetness :)
<oscar_> hmm i dont see it
<DaSkreech> oscar_: Did you format it?
<oscar_> yeah
<DaSkreech> oscar_: ok pastebin ls /dev/sd* again
<DaSkreech> oscar_: Though honestly all the ones that you had before were partitioned
<DaSkreech> Don't know if they were formatted but they were partitioned
<oscar_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72516/http://paste.ubuntu.com/72516/http://paste.ubuntu.com/72516/http://paste.ubuntu.com/72516/http://paste.ubuntu.com/72516/http://paste.ubuntu.com/72516/http://paste.ubuntu.com/72516/
<oscar_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72516/
<DaSkreech> Woooooah
<ThomasHC> what?
<DaSkreech> The paste mania
<ThomasHC> lol
<oscar_> my bad
<DaSkreech> oscar_: do you know what you formatted it as?
<chairman> this is ubuntu 8.10 support too right?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> For some Ubuntu questions
<DaSkreech> oscar_: sudo fdisk -l and pastebin it
<kallagen> ололо
<oscar_> i tryed ext3 and fat32
<kallagen> тут по русски говорят?
<kallagen> сом пипл спик ин рашан ин зис ченэл?
<brainsail> I can't find the klaptopdaemon entry in control center
<ptl> I am recording via pulseaudio the "all your base are belong to us" song to use as a ringtone
<ptl> recording from youtube
<DaSkreech> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ptl> this pulseaudio stuff rocks
<DaSkreech> damn it
<ptl> ?
<DaSkreech> oscar_: Ok lets do a quick test
<oscar_> ok
<DaSkreech> oscar_: Oh which drive is it?
<ptl> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<ptl> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<PSiL0> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<oscar_> 250gb
<oscar_> sda1
<chairman> What's up DaSkreech? i had to put off kubuntu 8.10 for ubuntu cuz it looks slick
<ThomasHC> hahah chairman
<DaSkreech> oscar_: ok them paste this in the konsole "mkdir dadrive && sudo mount /dev/sda1 dadrive"
<DaSkreech> chairman: Yeah Ubuntu really makes Gnome look good
<oscar_> it detects it
<oscar_> thanks daskreecj
<oscar_> daskreech
<DaSkreech> oscar_: You may want to read up on fstab once you know where you want it to go
<DaSkreech> !fstab | oscar_
<ubottu> oscar_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<oscar_> alright
<oscar_> i have one more question
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oscar_> is there a way to switch from kde to gnome and vice versa while keeping your settings?
<LjL> !gnome | oscar_
<ubottu> oscar_: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<oscar_> is there a way to install kde from gnome?
<noah> I'm getting a "command not found" error when trying to enable zerconf server discovery, and I can't seem to get Kubuntu to connect manually for the life of it.  Might anyone know how to solve this?
<noah> *zeroconf
<tdi_k> oscar_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<chairman> hey guys i got firestarter but how do i enable it. i'm @ the library using wi fi but when i'm home i plug it up via ethernet cable
<majnoon> how force disk check on next boot ??
<dr_willis> i think you can do a 'sudo touch /fsck' or some otehr file name i forget... to do that.. but  i cant rember the exact name
<dr_willis>  touch /forcefsck
<dr_willis> google is our friend. :)
<blendroid> is there an exhaustive tutorial on connecting to a network in Kubuntu?  I've been trying for the past two days to hook up to my network (on a different computer, of course) under Kubuntu, and it just won't let me in.  I've tried enabling "zeroconf service discovery," but I get a "command not found" error.
<coreymon77> blendroid: wifi?
<blendroid> yeah, I've an actiontec router with Verizon fios, and a Linksys wireless adapter (which seems to work fine)
<DaSkreech> oscar_: Yes easy
<coreymon77> blendroid: what card?
<blendroid> card?
<coreymon77> blendroid: the router is irrelevant, what matters is the wifi card in your computer
<DaSkreech> oscar_: Before you login press alt+t
<coreymon77> blendroid: do you know the exact model?
<oscar_> what
<blendroid> umm, I don't think I have one.  I have a usb wireless adapter
<DaSkreech> LjL: Lol good call on the rewording :)
<blendroid> lemme get the details on it
<blendroid> it's a Linksys WUSB54G ver.4
<markit> hi, I've upgraded from hardy kde4 to ibex. I had problems because kdm package was not installed in the dist-upgrade process. But now after login screen, the screen becomes full of strange characters (in text mode) and can do nothing more
<markit> any clue?
<coreymon77> blendroid: and it works fine?
<SilentDis> markit: try a ctrl-alt-F1 after the system is booted, can you get to a prompt at least?
<Princess> bonjour
<coreymon77> blendroid: okay then, open up a terminal window and type iwconfig
<coreymon77> blendroid: pastebin the output
<markit> SilentDis: no, I have to connect with ssh
<Princess> j'ai un super mega gros probleme, avec mes fenetres et ca devient super dur
<blendroid> yeah, the network shows up and everything, but when it's nearly connected to the network (or it seems so, according to the progress bar), it just stops an says I can't connectconnecting
<markit> daemon.log has some interesting lines, like:  kdm_greet[5554]: Cannot open default user face
<coreymon77> !fr | Princess
<ubottu> Princess: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<SilentDis> markit: well, if you can get in via ssh, try a `sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop`
<coreymon77> blendroid: thats because knetworkmanager is a piece of poop
<coreymon77> blendroid: so unless you use wpa encryption, dont use it
<blendroid> yeah, I kinda noticed :P
<markit> SilentDis: urgh, was missing!!!
<blendroid> I have WEP
<coreymon77> blendroid: good
<coreymon77> close down knetwork manager
<blendroid> ok
<ArkoldThos> any app to read guitar pro tabs?
<markit> SilentDis: I've to say that the automatic upgrade is a real pain/failure/orror story
<SilentDis> markit: yes, but if the machine is online, it should be able to pull that package and get it setup for ya.  then, you should be able to reboot and get the standard prompt to login from kdm
<DaSkreech> oscar_: to switch between KDE and GNOME when you are logging in press alt+T it will give you the choice
<SilentDis> markit: I had a little problem with kdm myself at first, did have to do a dpkg-reconfigure on it as well >.<
<markit> SilentDis: yes, thanks, I'm alreading getting those packages. I belive it will work a little better now ;)
<blendroid> coreymon77: closed it down
<DaSkreech> ArkoldThos: Check http://kde-apps.org
<SilentDis> markit: I should have prefaced, that is for the kubuntu flavor, if you wanted gnome, it should be ubuntu-desktop you're looking for, but i figured since you're in #kubuntu and all... lol
<coreymon77> blendroid: good, open up system settings
<blendroid> k
<coreymon77> blendroid: network settings
<coreymon77> blendroid: scroll down to admin mode and enter your pass
<Princess> il me répond commande introuvable
<blendroid> ok
<coreymon77> Princess: english only
<DaSkreech> Princess: #ubuntu-fr
<markit> SilentDis: oh, isn't Knome desktop? ;P
<SilentDis> markit: lawlsauce :D
<coreymon77> blendroid: do you see any interfaces listed?
<blendroid> coreymon77: eth0 and wlan0
<coreymon77> blendroid: okay, you want wlan0
<blendroid> right
<markit> SilentDis: argh, same problem :(
<coreymon77> blendroid: click on it, configure
<blendroid> coreymon77: got it
<SilentDis> markit: hmm.  can't get to a term at all on that machine?
<DaSkreech> oscar_: after you install gnome of course
<chairman> i can't play a vid on YouTube. how do i get the flash player?
<SilentDis> !flash | chairman
<ubottu> chairman: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<markit> SilentDis: only ssh on it, but I'm looking at another (working) ibex pc, and has no kde-desktop. I seem to recall that kde4 has a new name for desktop packages
<coreymon77> blendroid: put in all the stuff you need to put in
<blendroid> coreymon77: ok
<coreymon77> blendroid: check the activate on startup box aswell
<blendroid> coreymon77: and I'm guessing the "automatic" choice isn't gonna help? (even though my network supports it) :P
<coreymon77> blendroid: and you should most likely also have it on hexadecimal for the key
<coreymon77> blendroid: and yes it actually should
<coreymon77> blendroid: thats for ip
<SilentDis> markit: it is kubuntu-desktop, just verified on my machine.  try this:  `sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm` `sudo killall kdm`
<blendroid> coreymon77: oh, wow
<blendroid> coreymon77: entering stuff now...
<SilentDis> markit: you then should be able to pass a `sudo kdm start` to it from the ssh instance even, and the box should come to life
<markit> SilentDis: sorry, yes, kubuntu-desktop. Is a metapackage, removing it does no harm
<coreymon77> blendroid: dhcp should work fine, unless you want a static for a particular reason
<markit> SilentDis: kdm starts good, it gives me the login screen. I can enter name + password. Is THEN that "crashes" that strange way
<SilentDis> markit: yep, kubuntu-desktop is the metapackage to get everything assoicated with a 'normal working' kubuntu install
<viniciuspt> hello for all !
<blendroid> coreymon77: yeah, I usually configure static ips for various games an things, but if I can even get it working at all I'll be happy
<coreymon77> blendroid: lets start off with dhcp
<SilentDis> markit: ahhhh, i misunderstood.  sounds like the bulletproof x and driver settings are mucked.  it used to be a simple reconfigure of xserver-xorg, but i'm not so sure now, maybe someone else can shed light on it?
<coreymon77> okay, so did you put the stuff in?
<markit> SilentDis: kdebase-workspace is missing
<blendroid> coreymon77: ok, entered everything and clicked ok
<coreymon77> blendroid: okay, go to the routes tab now
<blendroid> coreymon77: and sorry for my amazingly slow typing; my d key broken and is a pain to use
<blendroid> ok
<coreymon77> fill that in/make sure whats in there is correct
<coreymon77> device=wlan0
<viniciuspt> somebody would know which software or script is responsible for creating the shortcuts in desktop and  /media ?
<blendroid> coreymon77: got it
<coreymon77> blendroid: next tab
<coreymon77> put in your dns (typically found on your routers status page)
<SilentDis> markit: how about this...  might be just a off-setting somewhere.  `mv ~/.kde ~/backup.kde` and try logging back in.  it'll reset everything in the way of kde settings
<serenity> aseigo's first video stream for kde: http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4511247 happy seeding
<blendroid> coreymon77: got it
<coreymon77> everything done?
<blendroid> coreymon77: yeah
<markit> SilentDis: I've tried with a brand new user, same problem. Let's see if kde-workplace was the problem
<blendroid> coreymon77: about the localhost and <computername> entries in that bottom list, should I change those?
<coreymon77> blendroid: okay, click apply
<coreymon77> blendroid: dont worry about those
<blendroid> ok
<coreymon77> click apply and hope for the best
<blendroid> coreymon77: applied
<takoski> chi sa come funziona avidemux?
<markit> SilentDis: the funny thing is that I just upgraded from "-kde4" to "kde" version 4, but a LOT of troubles have blocked me. I'm not a guru, but neither a newbie. Figure a clueless user what should think about it
<DaSkreech> viniciuspt: hal I would suspect
<coreymon77> blendroid: is it working?
<markit> SilentDis: same again :(
<blendroid> coreymon77: hmm, doesn't seem to be working. :(  I'll try restarting, maybe
<coreymon77> blendroid: wait, first
<blendroid> ok
<snikker> can i move the kde4 dock to the top of the screen?
<coreymon77> blendroid: do you have ethernet on that computer?
<SilentDis> markit: I'm not exactly guru status either, but i have to say, with a term in front of me i can at least diagnose most of my issues using man pages and the like :)
<blendroid> coreymon77: yeah, but the router is downstairs
<blendroid> coreymon77: so that's kinda shot
<markit> I've the bad feeling that some desktop effects are enabled by default, and my video card can't handle them
<coreymon77> cause that would really help
<blendroid> coreymon77: maybe it's time I've relocated :P
<coreymon77> cause i would like something pastebined
<viniciuspt> some shortcuts for SD cards are not being servant, have there that to mount they manually
<coreymon77> blendroid: which is sorta hard without internet access
<coreymon77> blendroid: desktop or laptop?
<viniciuspt> my KDE is version 3.5.9
<blendroid> it's a rather large HP PAvillion
<SilentDis> markit: i'm trying to figure it out still, but i'm at a loss here, and running out of time, gotta go to work soon :P
<coreymon77> blendroid: well then pick it up and move it over to the laptop
<blendroid> if you're gonna be here for a while, I could try moving it downstairs and hooking up with an ethernet cable
<coreymon77> its a laptop isnt it
<coreymon77> ?
<blendroid> oh, no, it's a desktop
<DaSkreech> snikker: yes
<blendroid> which is why it might take a while :P
<coreymon77> thats odd, hp says that the pavillion line are notebooks
<blendroid> coreymon77:weird, I've never seen one
<snikker> DaSkreech: how can i do that?
<SilentDis> markit: aargh, i'm out of time, i'll pop in when i get home though to see what's up, i really hope one of our awesomesauce members here can help ya though, sorry :(
<coreymon77> okay then, there goes that
<markit> SilentDis: don't mind, thanks a lot for you help so far
<markit> SilentDis: with google I'm sure I will solve
<blendroid> coreymon77: be right back
<blendroid> coreymon77:being summoned by family members
<coreymon77> blendroid: can you copy something into a text file, transfer it to the computer you are using with internet and put it on pastebin for me?
<blendroid> coreymon77: back
<coreymon77> see above
<blendroid> coreymon77: yeah, sure
<coreymon77> pastebin the output of iwconfig in a terminal window
<DaSkreech> snikker: click the cashew on the right side of the panel and drag the resulting black bar to the top of the screen
<egonw> Riddell: thanx again for your help yesterday on that max window problem; the solution was removing the .deb devilspie (just FYI)
<blendroid> how to I get to the command line or wherever I'm supposed to be?
<coreymon77> open konsole
<coreymon77> kmenu, system, konsole
<blendroid> ah, thanks
<DaSkreech> alt+F2 -> konsole
<coreymon77> guys, any way of using apt without an internet connection, because theres a package that i use that will help him, but he cant get internet access
<snikker> DaSkreech: but in this way i've got a dock bar very high, but i can't move the bar with the original size to the top of the screen...
<DaSkreech> snikker: I think just resize it back down
<egonw> coreymon77: put the .deb in a USB, copy, and use dpkg -i bla.deb
<sevenseeker> I seem to be stuck in an apt-get look.  How do I get 'apt-get -f remove package*' to ignore other broken packages and just do it?
<egonw> sevenseeker: you could try 'dpkg -r package'
<sevenseeker> yes, although I used wildcards, is that the problem?
<egonw> sevenseeker: mmm... never tried
<egonw> sevenseeker: yeah, you could try without the wildcard
<DaSkreech> snikker: stays the same size here
<writher__> Hey all, anyone happen to know if I run Windows inside of VMWare if the burning application being run on the VM Image will be able to use the burning capabilities of my blu ray burner?
<tacosarecool> hello
<writher__> Or will the VM Image just have some generic DVD-Rom drivers
<tacosarecool> How do I open .bins without using a command line
<snikker> DaSkreech: i'm just tring but i'm unable to move it...
<coreymon77> writher__: vmware will be able to use the capabilities afaik, so it probably depends on if the burning program supports it
<DaSkreech> writher__: If you allow passthrough but #vmware is a better chan
<writher__> Ok thanks I'll check there guys.
<DaSkreech> snikker: When You click the cashew do you get a black bar with a button that says remove this panel?
<blendroid> coreymon77: ok, this should be it http://pastebin.com/m170c080
<snikker> DaSkreech: yes, i've got it
<DaSkreech> snikker: ok that bar (not the panel itself) drag to the top
<DaSkreech> snikker: It has a little resize handle don't drag that. Just grab anywhere in the bar and drag that to whateveer side you like
<snikker> DaSkreech: ok, great it work! thank you very much! :)
<DaSkreech> hi chairman
<chairman> ubuntu 8.10 iz tight so far but i want to make it better .how can iget the objectdock for the bottom?
<sevenseeker> egonw: thank you, after running that a few times (it didn't catch all the deps the first few times) I am good now :) thanks again
<chairman> whaat's good DaSkreech?
<egonw> sevenseeker: happy I could help
<DaSkreech> chairman: Linux development
<DaSkreech> chairman: Gnome configuration can be sussed out in #ubuntu
<blendroid> coreymon77: did you get the link up there?
<coreymon77> yes
<oscar> i ran the sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop in terminal in gnome
<blendroid> ok
<coreymon77> brb, gotta go walk the dog
<blendroid> haha, ok
<oscar> how do i switch to kde
<tacosarecool> Hello
<tacosarecool>  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<egonw> oscar: which login daemon are you using? still gdm, or already kdm?
<tacosarecool> default desktop environment is kdm
<oscar> i think gbm
<egonw> oscar: kdm at least allows you to pick KDE as session
<tacosarecool> Oh yeah
<tacosarecool> Select session
<tacosarecool> At login
<tacosarecool> kde
<oscar> should i log out then try that?
<DaSkreech> oscar: logout and there should be a select session button
<egonw> yes
<DaSkreech> oscar: If not press alt+T
<oscar> alright bbl
<DaSkreech> then choose what you like and login
 * DaSkreech uses failsafe
<DaSkreech> :-D
<egonw> failsafe?
<DaSkreech> Yeah it starts nothing
<tacosarecool> How do I open .bins without opening the command prompt
<DaSkreech> tacosarecool: No clue
<coreymon77> blendroid: or not
<tacosarecool> Also .air's are being annoying because it's asking me for the root pass but it isn't doing it right
<coreymon77> so, anyone know how i could get a hold of the kwifimanager .deb without apt?
<DaSkreech> tacosarecool: precede them with a root elevation
<blendroid> coreymon77: how convient, mwahaha
<DaSkreech> packages.ubuntu.com ?
<blendroid> *convenient
<coreymon77> blendroid: its been delayed a bit
<DaSkreech> hi oscar
<DaSkreech> Works?
<oscar> woah
<oscar> yeah
<oscar> way more visually pleasing
<DaSkreech> KDE?
<oscar> yeah
<DaSkreech> Or Gnome?
<oscar> kde
<coreymon77> blendroid: btw, what version is the computer running on?
<DaSkreech> It's default
<DaSkreech> You can make it look better :-D
<oscar> :D
<blendroid> coreymon77: how do I find that? I know I downloaded it less than a month ago, but I'm not sure whether it's the latest one
<coreymon77> blendroid: kde 3 or 4?
<blendroid> umm, how might I find that? (sorry, you can tell I've just started with Linux)
<sourcemaker> my system tray looks often ugly (seems to be a repaint problem) any solutions?
<DaSkreech> blendroid: Welcome to Linux KDE and Kubuntu!!
<blendroid> haha
<coreymon77> blendroid: right click on the dock at the bottom go to help and then about kde
<blendroid> ok
<coreymon77> whats it say?
<blendroid> Release 3.5.9
<Princess> quelqu'un peu me donner le lien pour le ubuntu
<DaSkreech> !fr | Princess
<ubottu> Princess: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<coreymon77> okay, then you have hardy, good
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: just to make sure, console command to check kubuntu version?
<blendroid> coreymon77: oh, good, I thought it meant I was a gonner :P
<egonw> dpkg -l "kdebase*"
<coreymon77> blendroid: this makes things easier
<egonw> that will give 4.1.2 for intrepid, 3.5.x for hardy
<DaSkreech> lsb_release -a
<DaSkreech> wait no
<DaSkreech> that's Distro version :-)
<egonw> coreymon77: kubuntu version, or kde version?
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: thats what i wanted
<coreymon77> blendroid: type lsb_release -a into konsole
<blendroid> coreymon77: ok
<coreymon77> tell me that what it says for codename
<blendroid> coreymon77: hardy
<coreymon77> good
 * thomas[away] is away: Gone away for now
<tacosarecool> Why is it that stickam worked properly under hardy but not intrepid
<coreymon77> blendroid: do you have a usb key or something like that around?
<blendroid> you mean a flash drive?
<coreymon77> yup
<blendroid> yep
<coreymon77> blendroid: packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/kwifimanager/download
<coreymon77> blendroid: go there, get the package on the computer you are on now
<blendroid> ok
<coreymon77> stick it onto the flash drive and then copy it from the flash drive to the linux box
<blendroid> transferring...
<coreymon77> so, guys, what do we do about dependencies for this package
<egonw> copy too
<coreymon77> isnt there an easier way to do this?
<billytwowilly> Hi, how do I configure a printer in kde4?
<egonw> blendroid: is that other machine connected to the machine you using for IRC?
<egonw> or not at all?
<egonw> or not connected at all?
<coreymon77> egonw: the one he is using is not running linux
<blendroid> no, it's not
<blendroid> yeah, that too
<blendroid> :P
<DaSkreech> What's Stickman?
<blendroid> so do I just put the file anywhere?
<coreymon77> wait a minute
<DaSkreech> billytwowilly: Better to use Cups for right now
<egonw> coreymon77: intrepid live CD?
<coreymon77> egonw: its a hardy package
<billytwowilly> DaSkreech: ok, how do I use Cups?
<DaSkreech> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<egonw> coreymon77: sure, but then he could use that machine as proxy
<billytwowilly> oh cool. the printer automagically showed up.
<billytwowilly> I turned it on and now it's in the printer options list when I want to print.
<coreymon77> egonw: dont the cds have some sort of apt repo on them?
<egonw> yes, think so
<DaSkreech> billytwowilly: :-D
<egonw> well... IIRC it's mostly just the dir structure
<egonw> but don
<egonw> but don't have the sources.list around
 * ThomasHC is back.
<lucax> hey there, can someone help me setup a hp pavilion multimedia keyboard?
<lucax> i cant find the way of doing this
<coreymon77> egonw: okay, hers the deal, i want him to get the kwifimanager package, but the linux computer has no internet access
<egonw> coreymon77: are there so many deps that copying them via flash is not overseeable?
<billytwowilly> hmm, so it showed up as a printer but it won't print. jobs disapear as if completed from the document print status but nothing comes out of the printer..
<coreymon77> egonw: on its own, no, but each of those packages has their own deps
<blendroid> coreymon77: I already have it on a flash drive, or at least whatever that download was
<egonw> blendroid: should be a .deb file
<egonw> blendroid: copy to linux machine, and type: dpkg -i foo.deb
<egonw> blendroid: that will very possibly throw you back a list of missing dependencies...
<blendroid> coreymon77: ok
<egonw> blendroid: but with a bit of luck not
<blendroid> just type that into a konsole?
<egonw> yes
<blendroid> ok
<jura> рш
 * egonw crosses fingers
<chairman> does anyone know how can i get 8.10 to have a Mac Leopard
<jura> hi
<chairman> look?
<coreymon77> egonw: hmm, help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository
<coreymon77> this might help
<blendroid> it says I need superuser privileges
<egonw> ah, yes
<Princess> s'il vous plait pour aller sur ubuntu
<egonw> sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<Guest79950> yt
<Guest79950> tttt
<coreymon77> Princess: we told you, anglais seulement SVP
<blendroid> egonw: hmm, no such file or directory
<RurouniJones> !fr | Princess
<ubottu> Princess: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<coreymon77> blendroid: foo is a generic name
<blendroid> ohhh, sorry
<coreymon77> blendroid: your supposed to replace that with the name of the deb file you got from the usb key
<egonw> blendroid: sorry about that
<coreymon77> sorta like blah
<tyler> hi
<blendroid> got it XD
<Guest52336> file:///home/tyler/Desktop/Escape.desktop
<tyler_> tyl
<tyler_> file:///home/tyler/Desktop/Escape.desktop
<coreymon77> ...
<blendroid> it still says no such file, and I'm quite sure I typed the name correctly...
<blendroid> and it's under documents
<woody86_> anyone help me out? "Configuration file "/home/steve/.kde/share/config/kdesudorc" not writable."
<coreymon77> egonw: i gotta go for a bit, can you take care of this?
<egonw> blendroid: please try 'ls -al' from the same place you issued dpkg and the same file name
<mathias> hey is there a working solution for macbook pro's alc889a with kubuntu 8.10? i tryed serval option's kombination in modprobe.d but nothing works , ... maybe is a luser exption :P but i need help
<egonw> coreymon77: yes, I'
<blendroid> ok
<egonw> coreymon77: yes, I'll stay around to help blendroid
<oscar> my volume wont unmute
<Ash-Fox> How do I reset the menus and file associations to default in Kubuntu intrepid? I've done numerous upgrades, moved from various distributions to another while keeping my home directory. Unfortuantely now it's become quite messy with lots of dead applications in menus, associatinos that don't work etc. I don't want to delete my KDE profile because there is a lot of things in KDE I wish to keep, from kopete, kmail settings and mail t
<egonw> oscar: had that too...
<serenity> aseigo's first video stream for kde: http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4511247 happy seeding
<oscar> how did u fix?
<egonw> oscar: try: kmix applet -> right click -> show mixer window
<egonw> then hit the Mixer button
<oscar> nope
<oscar> it was working in gnome
<blendroid> egonw: still says no such file/directory... :S
<egonw> in the window opened click Settings menu -> Configure channels and show all channels
<egonw> oscar: one was muted for me
<egonw> blendroid: is the flash drive mounted?
<blendroid> egonw: yes
<egonw> blendroid: and you copied it to /home/USERNAME/Documents ?
<blendroid> yeah
<egonw> oscar: nope what?
<egonw> oscar: or start kmix from konsole
<egonw> oscar: and then go to Settings -> Conf channels
<oscar> all of my channels are up
<egonw> blendroid: ok type:
<egonw> cd /home/USERNAME/Documents
<egonw> (where USERNAME is replaced by your actual account name)
<blendroid> ok
<oscar> hold lemme
<oscar> lemme try something
<woody86_> why is my hard drive starting in read-only mode?
<egonw> blendroid: then do they sudo dpkg -i foo.deb again
<egonw> without any path
<egonw> blendroid: you should be able to type the first two/three chars of the foo.deb file name and then hit TAB for tab completion...
<egonw> which should complete the full file name
<blendroid> gah! it seems to think that the documents folder doesn't exist either!!
<egonw> ok, then just try copying the foo.deb into the home folder /home/USERNAME
<blendroid> ok
<blendroid> egonw: got it
<blendroid> egonw: issue the order again
<blendroid> ?
<egonw> yes
<chairman> skreech u there?
<tyler_> gg
<fish__> hello everyone :) so how can I completely wipe out my kde nightlys with all the settings?
<fish__> I tried sudo apt-get remove --purge kde-nightly
<fish__> but after reinstallting it still doesn't work
<fish__> I want to wipe all configs as well
<blendroid> egonw: yay! it's doing something...
<blendroid> egonw: ok, got a bunch of info
 * fish__ lost
<egonw> blendroid: missing dependencies?
<blendroid> egonw:  oh wait, no, it's still working
<chairman> any ideas?
<tyler_> yy
<DarkriftX> anyone know what kind of botis used in here?
<DarkriftX> and does it read from a wiki?
<blendroid> egonw: it says "setting up kwifimanager (4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1) ..." on the last line printed
<egonw> that sounds good
<egonw> blendroid: you get returned to the command line prompt?
<dr_willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DarkriftX> hrmmmm
<egonw> blendroid: if so, please verify the install with: dpkg -l kwifimanager
<blendroid> ok
<egonw> blendroid: that should give you "ii" before the packge name
<egonw> for installed and something else which I don't remember
<DarkriftX> dr_willis, do yo know if the bot is eggdrop? if so is the script available?
<DarkriftX> i didnt see much on there about the bot itself, just its replies
<DarkriftX> ahh, might have found it
<blendroid> egonw: "error processing kwifimanager (-- install):" and a few other lines came up
<egonw> blendroid: rigth... I guess missing dependencies
<fish__> anyone?
<egonw> blendroid: can you see which packages are missing?
<egonw> blendroid: dpkg will report that...
<blendroid> egonw: one sec...
<courtjesterg> hey does nayone else notice even after you uninstall something ffrom adept say firefox there is still a firefox foler in home?
<courtjesterg> no answer?
<binMonkey> hey, guys.
<blendroid> egonw: it just says "cannot access archive: no such file or directory" and then "errors were encountered while processing: kwifimanager"
<blendroid> egonw:  or should I have put the entire filename again?
<courtjesterg> i wonder how many other folders that are made are still keeped in the system after uninstalling i noticed icetea plugin folder was still there as well even after uninstall
<binMonkey> i'm researching what wireless cards a out of the box ready and it all seems to come down to the chipset.  how do i know the chipset until i've gotten it home and can check it?
<courtjesterg> anyone know a application defrage the harddrives?
<egonw> blendroid: yes, as in: sudo dpkg -i kwifimanager_3.5.9-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<billenium> My sound works on ubuntu but not kubuntu...
<billenium> How do i get it to work?
<binMonkey> courtjesterg: apparently you don't have to defrag linux systems.  it's some kind of magic.
<courtjesterg> is there an application to defrafment the harddrives and put everything back in order or is this not needed in lunix?
<courtjesterg> wow
<binMonkey> linux, i meant.
<coreymon77> binMonkey: do you have a laptop or a desktop?
<binMonkey> coreymon77: it's a laptop.
<coreymon77> oh
<blendroid> egonw: that brings up "(Reading database ... 89792 files and directories currently installed.)  /Preparing to replace kwifimanager 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1 (using foo.deb) ... /Unpacking replacement kwifimanager ... /Setting up kwifimanager (4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1) ...
<egonw> that's all?
<egonw> blendroid: that looks fine
<blendroid> yeah
<egonw> ok, now type this:
<egonw> dpkg -l kwifimanager
<egonw> that should give you a line with:
<egonw> ii kwifimanager 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1 wireless lan manager for KDE
<billenium> D;
 * billenium dies
<egonw> blendroid: the first to chars are important 'ii'... do you have those?
<binMonkey> can anyone help me with how to find out a wireless card's chipset before buyig it?
<coreymon77> binMonkey: help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<billenium> Do i have to install drivers to get my sound working?
<coreymon77> binMonkey: thats a good place to start, it will tell you what cards (instead of chipsets work ootb)
<billenium> because i don't think intel supports linux :(
<egonw> billenium: I have intel sound chip set, and listening to amarok now
<billenium> :|
<binMonkey> coreymon77: thanks.
<billenium> egonw: that doesn't help me.
<mahi> whats up with no screen savers in kubuntu 8.10
<billenium> but thanks?
<egonw> billenium: well, was sort of: don't give up yet :)
<coreymon77> mahi: screensavers have been obsoleted for years
<blendroid> egonw: yep, there's an ii with information following it
<mahi> why?
<coreymon77> mahi: ever since lcd screens came out, screensavers are no longer needed
<egonw> blendroid: excellent... then you have kwifimanager now :)
<coreymon77> egonw: nice one
<mahi> yeah but i want to have something take over my screen with some kind of entertaining image when I am not using my machine
<egonw> coreymon77: I think I was lucky all the deps were already installed :)
<courtjesterg> question trying install the new sea monkey alpha version which isn't in adept now it says it would be in this directory to install sea monkey /usr/local/seamonkey) i don't even see the directory where it was already installed with adept
<coreymon77> egonw: oh, then you were, big time
<blendroid> egonw: so is there an app I should start up, or...?
<coreymon77> blendroid: now, back to what we were doing
<coreymon77> blendroid: yes, start it up
<blendroid> ok, it's open
<coreymon77> blendroid: what does it say?
<egonw> ok, I'm out of here now... will do some eclipse-based app debugging
<blendroid> egonw: thanks a lot! :)
<egonw> blendroid: good luck with getting the wifi hooked up
<blendroid> coreymon77: one sec..
<courtjesterg> !seamonkey
<ubottu> Seamonkey, formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite", is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<Elone> hihi
<blendroid> coreymon77: it says "no access point" "local ip unavailable" and "frequency 2.412 [1]"
<courtjesterg> adept doesn't even have the newest stable release of sea monkey
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> blendroid: so, go to scan for networks
<blendroid> and a scan for networks brings up nothing
<courtjesterg> doesn't even have the newest stable realease of firefox either
<coreymon77> nothing?
<coreymon77> alright
<Elone> i am new to Linux ~ anyone can point me where should i look for video codec like divx, xvid, rmvb, mkv etc~
<blendroid> yeah, "scan is complete but no networks were found"
<blendroid> somehow
<coreymon77> settings, configuration editor, enter your pword
<blendroid> ok
<courtjesterg> i downloaded adobe flash lastest version and adept said that they had the newest realse why is that? SO now i got two different flash plugins but the same version
<coreymon77> blendroid: network name = essid, op mode=managed speed=auto
<coreymon77> interface autodetect
<blendroid> and I replace essid with the actual name, right?
<coreymon77> essid=your network name
<blendroid> yeah
<coreymon77> so ya
<coreymon77> check the use encryption box and then click the configure button
<coreymon77> key to use = key 1, crypto mode = open
<coreymon77> key 1 = put in your wep key
<blendroid> then click ok?
<coreymon77> yup
<coreymon77> wait
<coreymon77> open up configure again
<blendroid> ok
<coreymon77> is there wep 64-bit hex in green letters next to the key?
<blendroid> yep
<coreymon77> good
<coreymon77> press ok
<blendroid> got it
<coreymon77> check the load preset configuration on startup box, config to load = config 1
<coreymon77> then press apply
<blendroid> got it
<coreymon77> press okay
<blendroid> ready
<coreymon77> now, settings, make sure stay in system tray on close is checked
<blendroid> ok
<coreymon77> has it connected to anything yet?
<blendroid> "no networks were found" :,(
<coreymon77> go to konsole and type iwlist wlan0 scan
<blendroid> ok
<coreymon77> see if your network shows up
<blendroid> no scan results
<coreymon77> well then clearly your card or your router isnt working
<blendroid> this is weird, cause it was showing up in KNetwork Manager or whatever the original program was
<coreymon77> try opening it again
<blendroid> ok
<jonatas> ola pessoal aguem fala portugues?????
<blendroid> it shows up for KNM, but it still says no results in the konsole
<mahi> should I be able to find kscreensaver in my adept?
<coreymon77> try connecting now
<blendroid> or in kwifimanager
<blendroid> ok
<philip_> speak anybody here german?
<coreymon77> any luck?
<DrMrHorse> fhghgfjg vhghfhthfgthgvh6tuyt6yut66 th r  6t t66t 67 t t6 6tygjyhjewr65 2ykuytefyaemvyajdcasmbjhmshbv,jsr
<blendroid> it got to 71% and then cancelled
<philip_> where i am?
<blendroid> like earlier
<DrMrHorse> 12233344445555566666677777778888888899999999910101010101010101010
<courtjesterg> !ark
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<DrMrHorse> !ark
<blendroid> oh wait!  it's showing up in kwifimanager now!
<coreymon77> it is?
 * uga hopes DrMrHorse comes back soon to remove his pet monkey from the keyboard
<coreymon77> good
<DrMrHorse> bgnjmgv jnmvfjmngvfm,ngbv jn,gbfvjmfgbvjnkgbfvjn,gvjmn,bgvm,nb vnmgbvnjmtgvnm,tgfvj,ngvfnm,fvdm,nvgfdgnj,fgvmnfvmn,fdj,bfdshjrdkm.rdsgjewfiop5487954jkdfm ,cvzjkhdgzbjbc,lgdmjn,fvnk,vxnmb,fvjnh,dfjh6triuo65896uiytgnjkgfklgfhkmhnghbgcfk.mgfbrfghsdfghdzhjcvbvbn v gvdcghedghtyedbvedtyutyu4ryt7uetyutegbnhfdshggfyfghfghfghfhgghgffggdfgdgdsgdsgjdsgdsfghdsfghdfsgjdsgghdghsdfjhdjhgjsdfgdggdsjfjhvn,jgfjhyrhl/mytj/;mlp'k
<uga> will somebody do something about it?
<coreymon77> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild,  Pici or jussi01!
<DrMrHorse> =D
<blendroid> it still says "local ip unavailable," but the connection speed is excellent
<coreymon77> blendroid: good good!
<uga> thanks
<coreymon77> this is progress
<blendroid> coreymon77: ^_^
<bashbin> hi
<coreymon77> is the internet working?
<bashbin> there is a program called "kbluetooth".   Question:  How can I tell this programm "kbluetooth"  what PIN it should use?   My CELL Phone asks me for the PIN,   but there is no option to tell kbluetooth the same PIN Code
<blendroid> checking again...
<blendroid> doesn't seem to be
<coreymon77> okay, this is progress atleast
<coreymon77> will knetwork still not connect?
<rosco_y> does kubuntu have a gui for setting cron jobs?
<blendroid> shall check
<rosco_y> or does that need to be done from a command-line or editing a text file?
<uga> rosco_y: yes, open systemsettings
<uga> rosco_y: under advanced, there's "task scheduler"
<rosco_y> uga: thanks :)
<uga> I never used this gui, but hope it works fine
<blendroid> is it a problem that KNM only lists options for 40/128bit keys?  (mine apparently is 64bit)
<blendroid> and it just failed again..
<levidos> test
<coreymon77> blendroid: okay, will konsole list show it now?
<rosco_y> uga: I'm not finding the "task scheduler" -- if I'm not specifically using the kde4 shell, am I not using kubuntu?
<blendroid> coreymon77: no, and for some reason when I scan with kwifimanager it'll say there aren't any networks, even though it's registering on all those meters and things
<coreymon77> does it say that it is connected to the network?
<starenka> hi how can i switch jre's?
<uga> rosco_y: uym... may it come from my own kde4 setup? you're using kde4, right?
<blendroid> coreymon77: yes, though the internet still won't work
<uga> rosco_y: anyway, give me a second and I'll check where mine came from
<coreymon77> odd, go back to network settings and try using a static
<blendroid> coreymon77: in the "status of active connection," everything shows up except the local ip
<blendroid> ok
<rosco_y> uga: I have kde4 installed, but I don't log into it because the panel-bar doesn't seem to span two monitors under kde4, or should I be able to do that?
<rosco_y> I like kde4, but I miss having the panel span my monitors
<uga> rosco_y: no, the panel doesn't span. But the feature I mentioned is from kde4
<zibrah3ed> My xserver instantly drops when i logon. Using parrallels with a virtual disk. anyone have a suggestion of how to fix this? kubuntu 8.10
<rosco_y> shoot
<uga> you can have windows share both montiors but not panel to cover both afaik
<DaSkreech> starenka: sudo dpkg-reconfigure your jre
<starenka> thx, alerady googled it :)
<rosco_y> is there a command-line equivalent for opening the task-scheduler?
<starenka> :))
<DaSkreech> rosco_y: top
<levidos> hello
<fish__> thanks guys, laters
<DaSkreech> rosco_y: Also see htop
<rosco_y> DaSkreech: thanks :)
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<uga> rosco_y: try in a konsole... "kcmshell4 kcm_cron"
<levidos> what's your opinion: should i store my music in my home folder or on another partition?
<starenka> DaSkreech: sudo update-alternatives --config java works also fine
<uga> rosco_y: well, better with sudo
<uga> (kdesudo)
<DaSkreech> rosco_y: when in top type ? for commands
<DaSkreech> levidos: How much do you have how tied are you to them and how much do you share with others?
<coreymon77> zibrah3ed: parallels sucks, use fusion
<zibrah3ed> thanks corey i will take that into consideration. I appreciate your help
<levidos> ~ 120GB and i want sometimes to access them from a windows box
<coreymon77> zibrah3ed: other than that, no clue :P
<blendroid> coreymon77: the local ip shows up now, though the internet still won't work
<blendroid> coreymon77: I'll make sure the other settings are correct
<blendroid> coreymon77: oh, the default gateway field seems to have magically cleared itself...
<DaSkreech> levidos: Shared partition with Windows then Stay out of the Home directory
<coreymon77> that would do it
<zibrah3ed> coreymon77: yes that is very helpful. never would have thought of that
<markit> any video card that I can buy and install in a desktop, that gives 3D acceleration with Free Software drivers?
<coreymon77> re-enter it, and press apply
<blendroid> YESS!!! it's working!
<zibrah3ed> nvidia drivers have always worked for me. downside is the non opensource nature of the driver
<coreymon77> blendroid: :)
<coreymon77> blendroid: :D
<coreymon77> yay!
<coreymon77> congrats!
<levidos> tnx DaSkreech
<blendroid> hmm, yahoo came up (albeit in a weird fragmented sort of way), but blender.org isn't showing up...
<coreymon77> what browser?
<blendroid> konquerer
<coreymon77> no, bad
<blendroid> should I get firefox?
<DaSkreech> markit: Most Intel Most old nVidia and ATI
<coreymon77> use fx
<coreymon77> (firefox(
<coreymon77> )
<markit> DaSkreech: does intel provide pci-x boards I can buy?
<zibrah3ed> Anyone else have any input on help with xserver configuration on parallels for kubuntu 8.10?
<blendroid> oh crap... the signal strength went all the way down, for some reason...
<DaSkreech> markit: doubt it
<coreymon77> blendroid: s**t happens, just wait it out
<markit> DaSkreech: so NO boards, since old nvidia or ati are not available anymore in regular shops :(
<coreymon77> what are yo getting the ss from, kwifi or knetwork?
<DaSkreech> markit: For some definition of old
<blendroid> kwifi
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> no worries
<coreymon77> blendroid: do you know anything about apt yet?
<blendroid> I'm not sure; I don't recognize the acronym
<coreymon77> okay, then no
<blendroid> haha
<blendroid> yeah
<boboso> does anyone know of
<coreymon77> apt is the easiest way of installing things
<coreymon77> unlike with windows, you dont go to the site and download an installer usually
<coreymon77> the best thing to do first is to check to see if apt has it
<blendroid> where would apt be?
<coreymon77> konsole
<blendroid> just type it in?
<coreymon77> this is when you get to become more comfortable with commandline stuff
<coreymon77> nope
<coreymon77> first thing you do is type sudo apt-get update
<DaSkreech> blendroid: sudo apt-get install <programname>
<blendroid> ok
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: ya, thanks for stealing that
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: Anytime good chum
<coreymon77> blendroid: so, after sudo apt-get update is done
<blendroid> coreymon77: ok, it's trying to us.archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com, and it says 0% at the left
<coreymon77> blendroid: in order to get firefox, you would type sudo apt-get install firefox
<thompa> does anyone know if possible to have kde 3.5?
<DaSkreech> thompa: Hmm?
<coreymon77> blendroid: ya, it might take a while
<coreymon77> blendroid: is your connection still up?
<blendroid> and now it's just said "failed to fetch etc. etc. etc."
<DaSkreech> might take even longer if he doesn't have net
<blendroid> I'm gonna try re-plugging in the adapter
<thompa> DaSkreech: on intrepid I mean
<thompa> is kde 4 only option?
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: we just got net working
<coreymon77> blendroid: darnit
<coreymon77> we just got it working :P
<DaSkreech> thompa: argh
<blendroid> hmm.. it's saying there's no access point, as if someone messed up the router downstairs, but I'm still here, so...
<coreymon77> blendroid: where does it say that?
<blendroid> coreymon77: in kwifimanager
<coreymon77> in the active connection thing?
<blendroid> yeah
<DaSkreech> Everything should be .....
<DaSkreech> We've lost him
 * DaSkreech falls to knees
<DaSkreech> WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<DaSkreech> fi
<coreymon77> blendroid: go check the settings again
<blendroid> they're all still there
<blendroid> and I clicked apply again
<coreymon77> in konsole
<coreymon77> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid foo key foo
<coreymon77> and no, you do not replace essid with the name, you replace foo with the name
<coreymon77> same with key
<dthacker> recommendations for kde3 based twitter client?
<blendroid> ok
<coreymon77> you do it?
<blendroid> not yet, typing now..
<DaSkreech> dthacker: Kopete ?
<dthacker> DaSkreech: didn't know kopete did that.  I'll take a look.
<DaSkreech> I think twittershould have a jabber bot. You can add that to any jabber client
<blendroid> it says "error for wireless request 'set encode' (8B2A) : /invalid argument <networkname>
<blendroid> doh, I think I know what I did wrong...
<coreymon77> meh?
<blendroid> ok, this time it worked
<coreymon77> example
<coreymon77> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid asdfg key 12345
<blendroid> well, it didn't say anything, back, so I assume it worked
<blendroid> and the connection seems to be back, though at a quite low mbit/s rate
<blendroid> so should I go back to that update command?
<coreymon77> ya, do the update again
<blendroid> it claims to be connecting again
<coreymon77> okay, check on konqueror if anything else is working
<kesnol> hello
<clement> hello
<kesnol> can anybody help me with a webcam?
<glucio123> ciao a tutti
<clement> ciao
<blendroid> coreymon77: nope, internet won't work, but kwifimanager says I'm connected
<coreymon77> ...
<kesnol> it is a sn9c102 webcam but is not supored by gspca
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<DaSkreech> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<coreymon77> blendroid: im running out of ideas
<glucio123> No problem, I can speak english as well
<kesnol> I have added gspca to the blacklist and load manually the sn9c102 module
<kesnol> but what it needed in order to the module recognices the webcam and create a device?
<blendroid> no problem, I've wasted quite enough of your day. :(  I think I might be able to fix it at this point, cause I think the only problem now is the connection speed
<coreymon77> blendroid: sorry i couldnt get it fully working
<blendroid> thanks a million for all of your help!  I don't know how average humans are expected to hook up their networks on Kubuntu :P
<coreymon77> blendroid: get better cards
<blendroid> well, this is actually a quite good one, I think (I know it worked flowingly until I switched to Kubuntu)
<blendroid> are there any linux-recommended cards?
<blendroid> or a list somewhere?
<coreymon77> blendroid: as you said, you are on a desktop correct?
<blendroid> yeah
<coreymon77> then i know the perfect card
<coreymon77> the one i am using
<coreymon77> it works ootb
<coreymon77> blendroid: that means out of the box, incase you didnt know
<coreymon77> blendroid: airlink101 awlh 4030
<blendroid> oh, ok XD
<coreymon77> best card i have ever had in my life
<blendroid> thanks, I'll copy that down :)
<ruben> hola
<blendroid> see ya later, I guess (well, hopefully I won't have to, but you know what I mean XD)  and thanks again for the help!
#kubuntu 2008-11-16
<blendroid> coreymon77: I figured out the problem; I had to go into kwifimanager's settings and click "activate" for Config 1.  just thought I'd let you know your effort wasn't wasted ;)
<coreymon77> blendroid: are you serious?
<coreymon77> blendroid: that was the problem?
<blendroid> yep
<coreymon77> LOL!
<blendroid> well, the last problem anyway XD
<coreymon77> well, everything working now?
<DaSkreech> blendroid: so apt-get update works now?
<blendroid> I'll check; the connection speed went back to normal, but it seems I still can't bring up sites in the browser...
<coreymon77> ...
<blendroid> dang, and I thought I was one bothering you..
<blendroid> *done
<coreymon77> you could always try taking away the static
<blendroid> maybe
<blendroid> shall try
<DarkTan> anyone in here use TightVNC?
<blendroid> oh, the gateway field cleared again..
<emma> hey guys how do i hide kicker temporarily?
<emma> it's covering up text i need to see
<coreymon77> blendroid: how does that happen?
<blendroid> I have no idea
<emma> There's no way to hide the panel in kde?
<blendroid> it's like every other time I bring up the network settings, it's gone
<DarkTan> coreymon77: what panel?
<blendroid> maybe once I put in a static address it'll work again
<coreymon77> DarkTan: meh?
<DarkTan> what are you trying to hide?
<blendroid> YES! it's working!
<blendroid> (the apt-get update thing)
<blendroid> wheeee
<kesnol> emma maybe you can movede hidden windows pressing Alt and dranging it
<blendroid> and the browser's working!
<coreymon77> DarkTan: what the heck are you talking about?
<coreymon77> blendroid: yay!
 * DarkTan headdesks
<blendroid> well, I guess I can finally stop bothering you XD
<DarkTan> wrong person, srry
<coreymon77> blendroid: youre not bothering me
<coreymon77> blendroid: im here for a reason, its my pleasure to help out
<blendroid> haha, well, I hope not
<andi_> question, if the oktal number is 111 is that rwx or is it xwr? I have to read from front or from back?
<blendroid> see ya later (again) and thanks for the help!
<coreymon77> bye
<ectospasm> andi_: 111 is --x--x--x, only executable, not readable or writable
<ectospasm> so in effect, useless
<ectospasm> unless you're talking about umask
<ectospasm> and I always have to look that up
<andi_> mh, i talked about chmod....and i thought 100 is only executable
<ectospasm> Remember that each octal digit is three bits, rwx
<ectospasm> so octal digit 1 is --x
<ectospasm> if you want rw and no x, use octal digit 6.  So 666 is rw-rw-rw-
<andi_> yes, an 6 is 011 or?
<ectospasm> six is 110
<ectospasm> 011 is 3
<andi_> mh    okay, i think i'm dumb^
<ectospasm> no, you probably haven't studied octal representations as much as I have
<andi_> so i have to read from back...
<andi_> oo1 = 1
<andi_> 011 = 3
<andi_> 111 = 7
<andi_> right?
<ectospasm> yep
<ectospasm> and 010 = 2
<ectospasm> and 100 = 4
<andi_> and 110 = 6 :)
<ectospasm> like I said before, 110 = 6
<ectospasm> yep
<ectospasm> so each digit in chmod's numerical argument is three bits, rwx.  rwx = 111 = 7
<ectospasm> rw- = 110 = 6
<ectospasm> et.
<ectospasm> c
<andi_> I thought the other way around, that 100 = 1, 110 = 3.....
<andi_> okay clear
<andi_> thx
<ectospasm> I forget if that's big endian or little endian
<ectospasm> I think it's little, but I may be wrong
<lucax> cant see files on desktop!! im using kde4 and compiz...
<lucax> any ideas whats goin on??
<ectospasm> why would you want files cluttering your desktop? This isn't Winders
<boboso> is there a way to install kubuntu on a hd using a usb external hd or flash drive?
<ectospasm> boboso: you'd probably have to use the alternate CD for that one
<ectospasm> just mark the external HD/USB key as where you install it, and it should work OK
<lucax> boboso: u can... install it and then change /boot/grub/system.something to read hd0,0
<lucax> u dont need special cds to do this
<ectospasm> lucax: you've got to get the filesystem and whatnot onto the external HD
<lucax> i want to be able to use the desktop as a desktop! i want to see files on my desktop
<ectospasm> and afaik you can't do that with the standard live CD
<ectospasm> Or at least you couldn't in previous releases
<lucax> ive installed ubuntu in a pendrive usb
<Princess> join #ubuntu-fr
<boboso> the only reason i ask is cause kubuntu doesnt seem to like my dvd drive
<lucax> i had to change some stuff on menu.lst and system.map
<ectospasm> the speak french their, and my francais is rusty
<ectospasm> s/their/there
<lucax> boboso: theres a web that tells how to install from pen, linuxfrompendrive.com or something like that
<Machtin> is there a graphical unpack tool which actually works?
<ectospasm> Machtin: what's wrong with CLI?
<Machtin> cli?
<ectospasm> command line interface
<lucax> Machtin: u probably need to install unrar or tar or whatever extencion u need first to actually use the kde tool for that
<Machtin> nothing.. i love unp.. but it doesn't work right now
<ectospasm> good ol' tar, unzip, gunzip, bunzip2
<Machtin> it's .rar
<ectospasm> the unrar command works very well for me
<ectospasm> but it's a CLI tool
<ectospasm> using linux without knowing how to use the CLI is like driving a car without knowing how to check the oil
<Machtin> i actually do like the console..
<Machtin> just wanted to know whether there is a graphical tool which is.. easier.
<ectospasm> I dunno, I never use graphical tools for that
<Machtin> sometimes i got my hands on the keyboard.. and it's quite some effort to put one to the mouse then.. and sometimes i just got the mouse in my hand and won't want to reach out for the keyboard :p
<ectospasm> I don't even use synaptic or adept
<andi_> ectospasm: how can I read or write for example an mp3 data? or how can I executable a .txt data?
<boboso> lucax: www.pendrivelinux.com is that the site your were talking bout?
<ectospasm> andi_: what do you mean?  ID3 tags for MP3?  Or a conversion tool?
<lucax> boboso: yeah that one hehe sorry
<ectospasm> If you want to execute .txt, you'll need to mark it as executable
<andi_> now, I try to understand chmod....
<lucax> no one here knows how to allow kde4 to show files on desktop??
<andi_> if an txt has the executable status what does that mean
<Hendershot> hello everyone
<boboso> lucax np...sry if i missed something but all i see on that page is how to install linux onto a flash drive and run it from there.  i want to install it to a regualr hdd but instead of using a cd/dvd drive use a flash drive instead
<ectospasm> andi_: you need to change the magic number for it to actually be an executable file
<lucax> boboso: if u follow that guida and do what it say, u are goin to be able to install from there... because u are copying the files not installing them, just do it and ull see trust me
<ectospasm> hence the shebang "#!" at the beginning of shell scripts
<courtjesterg> hey what firewall does everyone use or recommend
<courtjesterg> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ectospasm> courtjesterg: if you want a standalone firewall distribution, I'd recommend IPCop
<courtjesterg> firestarter blocked me from booting in my os last time
<ectospasm> it's what I uese
<Hendershot> can anyone help me with kubuntu
<courtjesterg> ipcop
<Hendershot> ?
<ectospasm> it's a bit out of date
<ectospasm> but
<courtjesterg> i'll check it out
<ectospasm> or you can check out smoothwall
<ectospasm> I think IPCop is a fork of smoothwall
<Hendershot> any can some one please help me with kubuntu
<pgreptom> Hi, I went from a 19" ws to a 22" ws.. changed resolutions with nvidia's tool.. but whenever i try to go into appearance or display in system settings(kde4), kde tries to go into an unsupported resolution, probab ly the old 1440x900 that no longer works, and my screen goes blank.  Any ideas?
<Hendershot> i need help with the visual stuff it turns black
<ectospasm> Hendershot: what's your specific problem?  "Help with Kubuntu" is awfully broad
<Hendershot> may i pm you ectospasm
<Hendershot> ?
<Hendershot> i will tell you there
<ectospasm> no, not now
<Hendershot> =]
<ectospasm> say it here
<Hendershot> ok
<Hendershot> ok
<Hendershot> i changed the display settings
<DaSkreech> lucax: start a Folderview plasmoid
<Hendershot> so that it has a snowfall
<Hendershot> well display effects
<DaSkreech> Hendershot: What do you want?
<Hendershot> and i changed a few others
<DaSkreech> Oh Ok :)
<Hendershot> and i clicked apply
<DaSkreech> continue
<Hendershot> then the screen turned black
<Hendershot> so i restarted it
<Hendershot> and it loaded normal
<ectospasm> looks like your setup doesn't like those configs
<Hendershot> went to the login screen
<Hendershot> normal
<Hendershot> so i loged in
<Hendershot> and once again the black screen
<Hendershot> i heard the welcome chime
<Hendershot> and everything
<Hendershot> i just cant see what im doing
<DaSkreech> Hendershot: mv ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc ~/kwinrc.bkup then login again
<Hendershot> where do and how do i do that
<Hendershot> im very new at kububtu
<ectospasm> alt-F1, login in, voila
<Hendershot> and programming
<Hendershot> where do i do the alt+FI
<Hendershot> F1*
<ectospasm> ctrl-alt-f1 from the login screen
<Hendershot> ok thank you everyone
<Hendershot> does that command restore the desktop
<Hendershot> ?
<ectospasm> mv erases the configs, restores the defaults
<Hendershot> and where do i put ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc ~/kwinrc.bkup
<Hendershot> ahhh
<Hendershot> and where do i put ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc ~/kwinrc.bkup
<ectospasm> actually, mv moves them to a backup location
<ectospasm> "mv ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc ~/kwinrc.bkup"
<ectospasm> all on the command line
<ectospasm> without quotes
<Hendershot> i just installed kububtu a few hours agi so im very new at this
<Hendershot> ok so a terminal command line
<Hendershot> ?
<ectospasm> get a beginning UNIX book, why don't ya?
<Hendershot> yah i will have to get that
<DaSkreech> Hendershot: hey
<ectospasm> O'Reilly has an excellent one, Learning UNIX
<Hendershot> hey
<DaSkreech> Hendershot: Let me walk you through
<Hendershot> thank you ectoplasm
<ectospasm> I've got one that's 15yrs old and it's still 80% applicable
<Hendershot> ok thank you da
<Hendershot> daskreech
<ectospasm> ectospasm
<DaSkreech> On the Login that's black press alt+ctrl+Bkspc to restart the GI server
<DaSkreech> GUI
<Hendershot> opps sorry
<boboso> lucax u still around?
<Hendershot> the login isnt black
<Hendershot> its after i log in
<ectospasm> you could also do failsafe KDE at that point, couldn't he?
<Hendershot> i tried to
<Hendershot> it did nothing
<Hendershot> that would help
<DaSkreech> then press alt+ctrl+F1 to get to a terminal. login then type mv ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc ~/kwinrc.bkup
<ectospasm> Oh, shot in the dark shot down
<Hendershot> ahhh
<DaSkreech> then press alt+ctrl+F7 to go back to the GUI and login again
<DaSkreech> lucax: You gone?
<Hendershot> ok thank you guys i have to write that down
<Hendershot> one sec
<DaSkreech> ectospasm: Don't berate the guy for not buying a book a few hours after installing :-P
<DarkTan> anyone in here use TightVNC?
<Hendershot> tehn i have another prooblem for you guys lol =]
<DaSkreech> Hendershot: Bring them on
<Hendershot> lol you bet i will
<Hendershot> one sec so i can write that command down
<DaSkreech> !tab | Hendershot
<ubottu> Hendershot: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DaSkreech> Hendershot: Just so you know. makes life eaier
<DaSkreech> easier
<DaSkreech> When you get KDE back I can show you how to login here without a GUI so you can get help even if you break things pretty badly
<DaSkreech> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<Hendershot> ohh tyhanl you
<jonatas> ninguem fala portugues ou español
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<andi_> can anybody explain me umask? i'm to dum for it...
<Hendershot> ok now for the next problem
<Hendershot> i cant connect to the internet using this
<Hendershot> Network Card: #1 (Sierra Wireless HSDPA Network Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport (7Mb/s) 2.07MB In, 0.47MB Out)
<Hendershot> any i deas theres
<DaSkreech> andi_: do you understand permissions ?
<DaSkreech> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hendershot> ok thank you sir mam?
<Hendershot> how long has everyone been using linux
<Hendershot> ?
<andi_> DaSkreech: I understand chmod with octals, but not the strange umask
<DaSkreech> Hendershot: since about 4 months before I was born
<Hendershot> lol darn
<DaSkreech> andi_: Ok you understand that when you create a file it gets permissions?
<Hendershot> and dude im like so confused at the internet thing
<DaSkreech> Don't stress it too much. Simple thing is that Wifi manufacturers pay no heed to Linux
<Hendershot> well its a wireless air card that is used for labtops
<Hendershot> its a aircard 881u
<andi_> DaSkreech: Yes, read - write - executabele
<DaSkreech> andi_: For three different set of people
<andi_> DaSkreech: there are groups, owners, an the rest of the world
<Hendershot> ohh and guys the aircard has a built in installer
<Hendershot> it uses 3g watcher
<Hendershot> what do i do ?
<Hendershot> To determine what wireless card/chipset you have, open up a terminal and type the following.
<Hendershot> lspci -v | less
<Hendershot> is that what i should do?
<Hendershot> and i plug it into a usb port
<Hendershot> Then, scroll to find your wireless device and note down its details. For USB devices, type lsusb instead.
<Hendershot> how do i type the first letter in this lspci -v | less
<Hendershot> lspci -v | less
<DaSkreech> Hendershot: press alt+F2 then type in konsole
<DaSkreech> andi_: Right
<Hendershot> ahh ok thank you
<DaSkreech> andi_: and for the octal number of no permissions you would get ??
<Hendershot> konsole
<Hendershot> um
<DaSkreech> You get a terminal ?
<andi_> 000?
<Hendershot> in not in linux
<Hendershot> in microsoft
<DaSkreech> Hendershot: oh well when you get to linux
<Hendershot> lol
<Hendershot> if i do i cant connect
<Hendershot> cause i still cant figure out how
<DaSkreech> Ah it's all wireless :)
<DaSkreech> ok
<Hendershot> l0ol
<Hendershot> its a usb
<courtjesterg> isn't smoothwall a in windows application i checked out the site?
<Hendershot> connection
<oscar> I FREED THE FISH AND NOW IT WONT GO AWAY
<Hendershot> can some one help me with that connection problem
<Hendershot> im not sure what to type
<Hendershot> and stuff
<ectospasm> andi_: umask is easy.  It sets the file permissions using the operation & (bitwise AND):  umask & 0777 = file permissions by default
<courtjesterg> anybody tryed KMyFirewall?
<ectospasm> not I
<Hendershot> and how do i type this
<DaSkreech> courtjesterg:
<Hendershot> |
<DaSkreech> It's a Linux distro
<DaSkreech> andi_: ok how about full permissions ?
<DaSkreech> Hendershot: it's above \
<andi_> DaSkreech: 777
<Hendershot> above??
<DaSkreech> andi_: Ok Umask takes away from 777 (really 666) to get the default permissions of a file
<Hendershot> \
<ectospasm> a umask of 777 means every file you create will have permissions of 777 by default, which is probably not what you want.
<DaSkreech> Hendershot: Shift + \
<Hendershot> |
<Hendershot> ahh
<Hendershot> thank you
<oscar> how do i get rid of the fish
<Hendershot> shoot it
<DaSkreech> oscar: Which ?
<DaSkreech> oscar: Gnome ?
<andi_> mh okay, in my linux book stands somethiong like that, umask 022 ; chmode +w test.txt
<andi_> what does taht mean?
<oscar> yeah
<oscar> gnome haha
<DarkTan> anyone in here use TightVNC?
<Hendershot> opps
<DaSkreech> andi_: you set the umask to 022 which means that it subtracts that from 666 to get the file permissions of a new file
<ectospasm> hmmm, it appears umask isn't in kubuntu's man pages by default
<DaSkreech> oscar: :-) Finding easter eggs already
<DaSkreech> DarkTan: Want to ask the real question ?
<oscar> :)
<ectospasm> DaSkreech: that's right... I've been looking in the wrong place
<DaSkreech> ectospasm: It's not an application
<ectospasm> umask is a command
<courtjesterg> hey are we using firefox or swiftfox whixh is optmized and built for linux?
<ectospasm> to set the umask
<DarkTan> ok how do i change the password on TightVNC?
<Hendershot> ok guys when i get the connection and get on konversation how do i get bac into this room
<Hendershot> and this server
<DarkTan> (i wanted to make sure someone whoud know what i was talking about first.)
<ectospasm> Hendershot: connect to freenode, /join #kubuntu
<Hendershot> what port?
<Hendershot> and everything
<ectospasm> freenode should be a standard IRC network, but I don't use konversation so I don't know
<ectospasm> 6667
<Hendershot> ok thank you
<DaSkreech> courtjesterg: firefox
<DarkTan> konversation to have this channel saved automaticly
<Hendershot> well guys ill see you on linux i hope
<Hendershot> itl take me close to 10 minutes
<Hendershot> to get it working
<DaSkreech> Hendershot: Konversation will connect here by default if you ahve net
<Hendershot> ahve net?
<DaSkreech> andi_: Does that make sense to you?
<Hendershot> huh
<DaSkreech> Hendershot: Yeah internet
<DaSkreech> Otherwise it's kinda hard to get here :)
<Hendershot> can you show me a screen shot of where that is?
<Hendershot> please
<courtjesterg> ok thanks yeah going to stop looking for another browser and just use firefox. When i download from adept i can update it normalling from with in the browser correct?
<Hendershot> and one of like how to do it
<DaSkreech> If you have wired internet then you can get here easy
<Hendershot> lol
<DaSkreech> courtjesterg: no
<Hendershot> lol
<Hendershot> ok
<DaSkreech> Hendershot: I'll be gone though
<DaSkreech> I'm walkingout now
<Hendershot> ohh
<Hendershot> cruf
<Hendershot> well dude take are
<courtjesterg> it doesn't update like in windows
<Hendershot> care
<Hendershot> and thanks for all of your help
<andi_> DaSkreech: actually not :)
<DaSkreech> courtjesterg: no that was disabled. You will ge the updates in like two days
<DaSkreech> andi_: Do you get the importance of 666 ?
<killer_> hmm. still trying to figure out how to get my bottom panel to fit the full screen width, any hints?
<DaSkreech> Hendershot: Come by here anytime though
<ectospasm> DaSkreech: umask is a builtin command in bash
<Hendershot> yes i will its a great room
<Hendershot> tahnks
<DaSkreech> ectospasm: I know that the description for it is in help umask
<DaSkreech> Hi Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> moo!
<courtjesterg> I can do this manully   maybe i will try
<andi_> 666 is read-write- ~ read-write- ~ read-write- ~
<Hendershot> ok guys take care
<Hendershot> ?
<DaSkreech> courtjesterg: Slight delay you get the same update though
<Hendershot> bye for now
<DaSkreech> andi_: Right. Your umask is subtracted from that
<DaSkreech> andi_: So a umask of 022 would give you want permissions ?
<courtjesterg> yeah well 3.0.4 has been out for sometime and it still hasn't gotten the update in adept
<dig> courtjesterg: ya
<andi_> I don't know, what do you mean with subtract? what is from who how subtracted?
<DaSkreech> courtjesterg: Jackalope is being prepared. Give them a chance to do that shift first :)
<DaSkreech> andi_: Your umask is subtracted from 666 to get the default file permissions
<DaSkreech> So you said your book said to set umask to 022 ?
<courtjesterg> fine what do they hadd something to it is that why we have to wait for adept instead of manually doing it our selfs?
<DaSkreech> courtjesterg: They take something out
<andi_> 666 - 022?
<DaSkreech> andi_: Right
<courtjesterg> why do they take something out when mozilla builds it for linux hmm what do they take out i wonder
<DaSkreech> courtjesterg: Because they have paid support customers
<courtjesterg> spyware?
<dig> sorry, what is 022?
<courtjesterg> adware?
<DaSkreech> canonical needs to ensure that Mozilla doesn't updatesomething that would break other packages they put out
<courtjesterg> i see
<DaSkreech> courtjesterg: If Mozilla updates the rendering engine it can break Gnome which is bad for Ubuntu when they can't control that
<DaSkreech> dig: umask
<DaSkreech> andi_: What do you get when you do that ?
<andi_> its 644
<courtjesterg> i use kubuntu and kubuntu says its not a fork even though it kinda is just hasn't migrated all the way from ubuntu
<DaSkreech> courtjesterg: So when Mozilla updates Ubuntu takes it and runs through some tests to make sure it doesn't break anything package it and send it out
<DaSkreech> andi_: Right so if you create a brand new file what permissions do you expect it to have ?
<andi_> rw-r--r--?
<DaSkreech> courtjesterg: That would make it not a fork
<DaSkreech> andi_: Right. so make a new file and see if it has those permissions
<courtjesterg> yeah just designed different in looks and using the kde but using the gnome as well odd even weird
<DaSkreech> courtjesterg: it doesn't use Gnome
<andi_> yes, it works, but i thnk its so much complicate, if i want to make a file's permissions, i have to think about 5min till i know what to do.....:)
<DaSkreech> andi_: Not really :-)
<DaSkreech> andi_: make a dir and play with it for about 30 minutes after that it gets real reasy
<DaSkreech> andi_: well make a sub dir and play with the permissions on that as well
<|DarkSmoke|> guys
<courtjesterg> so in new version do they plain on taking konqueror out and just sticking firefox embed in? Cause Konquoeror is a good browser just doesn't work with everthing hence i can us it to view myspace but the flash i think doesn't work or isn't supported or is the java while seamonkey does except the flash backgrounds are white so going to test my plugins in firefox and see what i can get
<|DarkSmoke|> i got my Documents folder empty
<|DarkSmoke|> it wasn't empty...
<|DarkSmoke|> wtf happened?
<|DarkSmoke|> ;
<|DarkSmoke|> :/
<andi_> DaSkreech:  okay I'll practice , thanks for your help
<courtjesterg> if i am correct the only java that works with konqueror is blackdown.org so i been told and nobody can find this download anywhere cause its blocked and the site is gone
<courtjesterg> sun isn't fully supported shame they should app this browser up more and do a plugin data base for this browser
<courtjesterg> migrate the firfox source included with the kounqueror browser
<DaSkreech> |DarkSmoke|: You deleted the things inside
<|DarkSmoke|> nope i didn't
<DaSkreech> courtjesterg: no Kubuntu will never ship with firefox
<|DarkSmoke|> im not a noob or something
<|DarkSmoke|> :/
<|DarkSmoke|> could it be a corrupted filesystem or something?
<DaSkreech> |DarkSmoke|: For one directory?
<DaSkreech> unlikely
<|DarkSmoke|> could it be the upgrade of KDE? :/
<DaSkreech> possible but also unlikely
<courtjesterg> yeah but they can use features that firefox has since it is open source and actually add the features firefox has to konqueror this i would like to see
<RobotGuy> Where does Ubuntu/kubuntu store the settings for network stuff?
<DaSkreech> courtjesterg: :-)
<DaSkreech> I'm out guys I gotta run
<RobotGuy> Is it in /etc/network/interfaces?
<courtjesterg> after i get my system finish to why i like it and understand the os bettre think i download both source codes sounds like a project!
<DaSkreech> courtjesterg: I like you
<courtjesterg> xoxo
<courtjesterg> lol ;)
<DaSkreech> RobotGuy: should be or in the HAL interfaces
<DaSkreech> !commands > oscar
<ubottu> oscar, please see my private message
<Ash-Fox> How do I reset the menus and file associations to default in Kubuntu intrepid? I've done numerous upgrades, moved from various distributions to another while keeping my home directory. Unfortuantely now it's become quite messy with lots of dead applications in menus, associatinos that don't work etc. I don't want to delete my KDE profile because there is a lot of things in KDE I wish to keep, from kopete, kmail settings and mail t
<Princess> join #ubuntu-fr
<dig> Ash-Fox: right click the "Star button", menu editor->settings->restore (something like this)
<infidel> what does one have to go to get `apt-get' to install xchat on this thing ?
<infidel> freaking Kubuntu doesnt freaking have Firefox and Xchat! ..how do I survive!?!?! ..hooww!
<infidel_> would someone help me use apt-get to work on Kubuntu?
<Ash-Fox> dig, alright, and for file associations?
<mister-tea> infidel_:  just install it from synaptic
<mister-tea> or package manager in kubuntu
<infidel_> mister-tea, working on synaptic already.. thanks though!
<dig> Ash-Fox: I need to check it out.
<Ash-Fox> dig, alright. well thanks for the information you've given so far.
<mister-tea> or sudo apt-get install xchat
 * mister-tea knows it is listed in synaptic
<infidel_> mister-tea, apparently sudo apt-get install xchat says no package
<infidel_> same for firefox
<infidel_> lets see if synaptic has it listed
<mister-tea> go to synaptic and search irc you will see it
 * mister-tea loaded it last week
<infidel_> okie dokie
<tacosarecool> Hello
<trappist> is there any excuse for knetworkmanager to be using 20% cpu, or is this a bug?
<trappist> it's been pretty consistent
<mister-tea> it's needy? :-)
<tacosarecool> How come my kubuntu lags even my ubuntu
<oscar> how do i make gnome defualt
<tacosarecool> go into gnome
<tacosarecool> logout
<tacosarecool> Go to default
<tacosarecool> or reinstall kubuntu desktop
<mister-tea> oscar: on the splash screen choose gnome and make it for every start
<oscar> alright hold
<mister-tea> go to menu
<tacosarecool> How come my gnome and kde lags?
<CapaH> Can anyone here tell me why sendmail just hangs? It doesn't send any email
<tacosarecool> Oh
<tacosarecool> Because in 8.10 there are rendering issues
<tacosarecool> I was like what the heck when I saw stickam on 8.10
<Hendershot> hey guys im back
<Hendershot> i need help still with the internet connection
<tacosarecool> Ok can anyone help me
<Hendershot> this is a nother xp
<Dr_willis> hmm?>
<CapaH> tacosarecool, with what?
<Hendershot> ectoplasm
<mister-tea> xp?
<Hendershot> windows
<Hendershot> lol
<tacosarecool> It's lagging
<tacosarecool> Even gnome
<mister-tea> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<tacosarecool> it was fine on 8.04
<Hendershot> the wireless card i have i can not get it to connect to kubuntu
<Hendershot> i cant seem to get it to work
<Hendershot> or even find that its connected to the computer
<mister-tea> have you checked the wiki?
<Hendershot> what is the wiki
<mister-tea> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tacosarecool> And I have to open .bins in the command prompt
<Hendershot> its a sierra wireless aircard 881u
<Hendershot> usb
<Hendershot> i have the kubuntu open in another machine
<mister-tea> the wiki will list the compatible hardware :-)
<Hendershot> well what if it isnt
<Hendershot> can i get a driver
<mister-tea> sol
<Hendershot> or something
<draik> For Kopete users, how do I get WebCam to work? I did it in the past (read: 8.04) and can't seem to get it working this time around.
<Dishevelled_User> hello?
<infidel_> mister-tea, apparently apt-get starting behaving normally after installing synaptic O_o and I am back to life with FF and XC running here :)
<mister-tea> ok yea
<tacosarecool> I don't know why stickam isn't working cartoon network with my webcam works
<mister-tea>  :-P
<infidel_> this thing can get notorious too ;-)
<Hendershot> ok guys brb
<ptl> !windows | ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ptl> lol
<Dishevelled_User> hey does anybody know how to fix the black/pink bug on start up?
<Dr_willis> Old Skool Comedy!
<CapaH> Running sendmail is *SLOW* - does anyone know why that may be?
<tacosarecool> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<BobHope> does anybody else get a black/pink screen on startup of 10.8?
<mister-tea> 10.8?
<Dr_willis> dyxlic version #';s
<Dr_willis> :)
<mister-tea> o
<courtjesterg> !geforce
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about geforce
<courtjesterg> !nforce
<mister-tea> dyslexics untie!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nforce
<BobHope> anybody get the same problem
<courtjesterg> !pimps and hoes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pimps and hoes
<courtjesterg> i can't spell
<BobHope> !cortjesterg being straight
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BobHope> lol
<mister-tea> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<courtjesterg> i really never understood weather or not i am dislistic i mean nobody ever told me why i went to speech in schoola nd human resources for like ever with the metal handicapp and other kids but i am not diagonised with a handicap odd i find my past
<mister-tea>  :-D
<mister-tea> dyslexics untie!
<BobHope> does anybody actually solve kub problems in here?
<mister-tea> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<courtjesterg> i actually still haven't got my cd/rewrite to read disks nor fix my font bug with driver 96 grahpics say when you click n file and such nope nothing i can't even see the names in right window
<killer_> ok.. what is the best replacement panel for plasma?
<tacosarecool> DLP
<tacosarecool> Plasma burns
<courtjesterg> the drive is there read in bios and k3b just doesn't read was fine in windows
<tacosarecool> I'd recommend led
<tacosarecool> I like samsung
<mister-tea> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<killer_> I cannot find kicker in synaptic lists
<courtjesterg> well the fonts blink in and out when it changes
<courtjesterg> say if i click enter in this with words the names on the right blick on /off
<courtjesterg> and it just blink when someone joins the chat hmm anybody know how to fix this bug?
<killer_> is there no kicker panel for kde now?
<courtjesterg> my fonts when i  click on file and such dispaly on browsers its just in application like konversationa and such like that wold music player
<tacosarecool> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<tacosarecool> !laggy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laggy
<courtjesterg> anybody else running a geforce 3 and what driver are you using?
<tacosarecool> !ati x300
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati x300
<tacosarecool> !.bin
<mister-tea> !ati
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Frederick> folks how do I add source to the path of a project in kdevelop?
<killer_> how do I get the panel hide arrow on the ends?
<hendersho> ok guys i have a asmall problem with connecting to kubuntu
<hendersho> using a wirless modem
<hendersho> ive been to the sight
<mister-tea> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hendersho> http://www.sierrawireless.com/faq/ShowFAQ.aspx?ID=1077
<hendersho> sorry man its how i type.
<killer_> hendersho I have a SIerra 885.. what do you a have?
<hendersho> 881U
<killer_> hendersho: what kernel do you have
<hendersho> i cant get it to get reconized by the comp the driver is instaled and everything the 3g watcher deos not come up
<hendersho> kbn 4.1
<hendersho> kbu?
<killer_> hendersho: do "uname -a" on command line
<oscar> how do i open a .run file?
<hendersho> ok ill do that real quick
<hendersho> do i need to have the wireless car in when i do that
<mister-tea> hendersho: check this link out it has instructions for edu should be the sameish
<mister-tea> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<killer_> hendersho: do you have ATT service?
<hendersho> ok thank you
<hendersho> wat is ATT
<hendersho> i have centennial
<hendersho> can i type uname -a that in a termial ?
<killer_> hendersho: hmm.. I got mine working on ATT in about 20 mins
<hendersho> what is ATT
<courtjesterg> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<draik> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<killer_> hendersho: AT&T cellular
<mister-tea> killer_: his instructions are going to take longer according to what I read
<killer_> hendersho: are you talking about a cellular modem.. right?
<hendersho> um its a usb air card
<killer_> mister-tea: I used webmin
<killer_> mister-tea: hendersho: PPP Dialup Client under Networking section
<courtjesterg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72661/
<mister-tea> the page I listed had some notes about how but it won't be simple
<tacosarecool> oscar
<tacosarecool> Use the command prompt
<hendersho> killer what do you mean?
<killer_> hendersho: mine to .. USB aircard... Mercury 885 by Sierra Wireless
<courtjesterg> i have used opengl with this graphics card using 96 driver
<hendersho> hummm do you have  a screen shot of how thats connected
<hendersho> and set up
<mister-tea> hendersho: try lsudb
<mister-tea> lsusb
<courtjesterg> still i get the feeling not working properly
<killer_> hendersho: it's a USB.. I just plug into my laptop
<hendersho> ok ill try it one sec
<mister-tea> your paste is for pci devices
<killer_> hendersho:  what does /var/log/messages tell you when you plug it in
<courtjesterg> especially with this kinda bug and start up sometimes when click on start it tv screen black and such that blinks and goes away quick  sometimes when expanding windows as well
<hendersho> the drivers instaled
<Dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<hendersho> let me see wait killer how do i get to /var/log/messages
<killer_> hendersho: pastebin me the output from "lsmod |grep sierra"
<killer_> hendersho: open a terminal screen like, konsole
<mister-tea> you need a space in there
<hendersho> i didnot understand what you said killer sorry
<killer_> hendersho: K -> Applications -> System -> Terminal
<hendersho> how do i pastebin you the outut when i dont have a conection
<mister-tea> between the pipe and the grep
<hendersho> ok im there
<killer_> hendersho: no probs.. I'll walk you thru it
<hendersho> ok ill be walking back and forth to the comps so one second ok
<killer_> hendersho: in that screen type "uname -a"
<killer_> paste her
<killer_> here
<hendersho> how do i do that i have not a flash drive
<hendersho> or anything
<hendersho> to paste it in
<killer_> hendersho: are you on two different machines? one you are typing to me on .. and one trying to install aircard to?
<mister-tea> yes
<hendersho> yes
<killer_> hendersho: aahh..
<hendersho> one aircard though
<killer_> ok
<hendersho> the uname -a i will tell you what it said in a moment ill write it down
<killer_> hendersho: I just want the main number .. example 2.6.25 -(something)
<tacosarecool> My kubuntu lags sometimes
<tacosarecool> so does gnome
<courtjesterg> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<killer_> tacosarecool: how much RAM do you havev?
<tacosarecool> 2 gb
<hendersho> 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP
<courtjesterg> can someone have a look at my x config file and make sure it all looks ok! http://paste.ubuntu.com/72667/
<hendersho> .............i686 GMU/Linux
<tacosarecool> But my graphics card is ati x300
<tacosarecool> Wait brb
<hendersho> killer
<courtjesterg> i read this f you have the right version of linux-restricted-modules installed and 3D acceleration still isn't working, open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for editing with gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf if using Kubuntu. Be sure that the Driver entry under Section "Device" is set to "nvidia" (Gutsy and older).
<courtjesterg> noticed mine is set to monitor
<hendersho> nope
<courtjesterg> i found this info here in the trouble shooting section
<courtjesterg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Sokal-EC> i need a little help getting my airlink rt61 wireless card to work anyone available?
<lovre> hi all
<Sokal-EC> howdy
<lovre> i have a problem with firefox flash straming video, the sound is not synchronised with the video...
<killer_> hendersho: ok.. I'm looking up some info
<hendersho> hey killer i gave you the numbers
<hendersho> ok thank you
<mister-tea> Sokal-EC: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/48087
<killer_> hendersho: 881 or 881U ?
<Sokal-EC> yes mister?
<courtjesterg> why doesn't harware drivers display the other drivers say 173 and such and only the 96 recommened?
<courtjesterg> odd very odd
<mister-tea> Sokal-EC: are you on 8.10?
<Sokal-EC> yupp
<hendersho> 881U
<killer_> hendersho: ok.. the link you put here is the right one
<hendersho> ok
<killer_> no patch needed for your kernel version
<hendersho> but what do i do to install it to get it connected
<killer_> hendersho: how far did you get in the instructions?
<hendersho> cause i do not know the password it was never told to us
<hendersho> what instrctions
<killer_> hendersho: no pass needed.. or you will have to call tech support for centennial and ask them
<hendersho> ok
<hendersho> well what do i do now?
<killer_> hendersho: on my setup .. kppp would not let me leave user and pass blank.. I put "1" (a one) in user and in pass, to make it happy.. apparently the ISP ignores it
<hendersho> i am getting the networkmananger open
<hendersho> um so should i do the same
<killer_> hendersho: instructions on  http://www.sierrawireless.com/faq/ShowFAQ.aspx?ID=1077 ... did you do "modinfo sierra"
<hendersho> m
<hendersho> um let me do it now im not sure if i did
<killer_> hendersho: look at the output from modinfo and find where it shows the version number
<hendersho> ive done it before but i think it told me that there was a error.
<hendersho> i had to restat the comp it messed up
<killer_> no.. modinfo would not mess up anything
<killer_> hendersho: do it again
<hendersho> 1.3.2
<hendersho> is that what you needed
<tacosarecool> Ok I know the problem
<tacosarecool> The permissions
<tacosarecool> KDE is on top of gnome
<tacosarecool> If I uninstall gnome
<tacosarecool> then
<courtjesterg> when working in x server settings  and you press save current configuration where do i save this file to when prompted? .nvidia-settings-rcv it lets you search where to save
<courtjesterg> !x server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x server
<pangloss> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_willis> ' working in x server settings '   - where exactly are you working/what app are you running?
<courtjesterg> no seriously where do i save my x server settings i haven't done this yet
<courtjesterg> the app is nvidia x server settings in system
<Dr_willis> X settings are stored in xorg.conf for the main settings
<Dr_willis> theres the 'nvidia-settings' tool and the 'nvidia-xconfig' tool
<Dr_willis> That icon is proberly launching the nvidia-settings tool.
<killer_> hendersho: yep you have the 1.3.1 or newer
<courtjesterg> when working in this app it asks at the bottom to save current configuration and the file it gives name it gives to save
<courtjesterg> .nvidia-settings-rc
<killer_> hendersho: did you download the ppp scripts?
<ratchet__> what is the code i need to use to install Google earth?
<hendersho> no
<Dr_willis> google earth is in the medibuntu repos I think
<killer_> http://www.sierrawireless.com/resources/support/Software/Linux/ppp-scripts.tar.gz
<courtjesterg> let me get my x-config
<hendersho> cause how do i get them on the aircard
<hendersho> or even on my linux
<killer_> hendersho: unzip that and follow the instructions
<juanantonio> Hello
<hendersho> does it go in the aircard?
<killer_> hendersho: I think that kppp may require this to be done
<killer_> hendersho: no it goes into your kubunutu
<juanantonio> Anyone knows a program for Kubuntu like Pocket DivX Encoder for Windows? I'm trying with Avidemux, is it the solution?
<hendersho> ok but how do i transfer the files
<killer_> hendersho: burn CD?
<hendersho> killler: my kubuntu is not up
<hendersho> its a 1 kb file lol
<courtjesterg> here is my x.config file in nano
<courtjesterg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72677/
<Dr_willis> juanantonio,  perhaps tell us what you are trying to do.. not  'som,thing like some app that we mayu have never used' :)
<killer_> hendersho: download on your current machine and unzip and read the text files
<hendersho> ok will do
<courtjesterg> using 96 driver and a gefore3 http://paste.ubuntu.com/72677/
<juanantonio> Ok. I'm trying to convert DivX to 320x240 so that it fits into my PDA screen
<ThomasHC> hullo
<juanantonio> I need to pass 275-300 kbts in video, and 64 kbts stereo MP3 audio
<hendersho> where can i get the zip file to extract it
<tacosarecool> Ok I've got a permissions problem under kde4
<hendersho> what is it called
<juanantonio> No more quality needed, the screen is 2'8", any idea?
<tacosarecool> How do I completely remove gnome
<killer_> hendersho: I have to go soon.. it took me a few attempts to get mine working.. but mostly I had to actually read thru the docs, text, webpage carefully a couple of times, but I did get it working
<tacosarecool> I'll get my permissions back right?
<tacosarecool> I have my permissions for some reason under gnome
<Dr_willis> mencoder/ffmpeg can  most liklely do it  juanantonio  - but im not sure of the right options..  the mencoder faq and ffmpeg faq both had lots of examples of  messing eith divx i recall
<killer_> hendersho: what operating system are you on right now?
<Dr_willis> Avidemux can proberly do it also. :)
<tacosarecool> If I uninstall gnome will I get my permission back
<tacosarecool> Will I?
<tacosarecool> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<juanantonio> Mencoder? Ok. Is it in the repos?
<hendersho> xp
<tacosarecool> Anyone?
<hendersho> killer XP
<Frederick> folks can anyone here give me some help with kdevelop? I need to add sources to a project
<tacosarecool> I need help
<juanantonio> 'Cause with Avidemux I'm already searching for the right options
<tacosarecool> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dr_willis> mencoder and ffmpeg from medibuntu would have most of the features.. but they are command line tools
<Dr_willis>  check the avidemux forums perhaps for your specific player and what optuons to use.
<tacosarecool> Anyone?
<killer_> hendersho: goto ultimatezip.com and install it
<Dr_willis> juanantonio,  at one time i had a script for avidemux that would convert a whole directory to  specific formats.. :) but i lost it.
<hendersho> ok thank you killer
<killer_> hendersho: then  you can unzip tar.gz files and read them
<hendersho> =]
<hendersho> thank you
<hendersho> wow dude is it free
<killer_> hendersho: pppd scripts is just a set of text config and script files, you can read them all
<tacosarecool> Anyone having problems with stickam
<killer_> hendersho: yes :)
<tacosarecool> I found the solution!
<tacosarecool> Get twit live desktop
<tacosarecool> Then
<juanantonio> No problem, I'm trying MP4 or AVI output encoding with xVID, the Pocket PC will read everything...not with Windows Media, of course
<tacosarecool> Allow it to access your camera and microphone
<hendersho> is there a free trial killer
<courtjesterg> ok i've been doing research and for some odd reason they talk about int he x config file it is suppose to say driver now mine doesn't even have a section that says driver also read that 96 isn't supported but i am running amd chip set that does support see so i shouldn't be affected
<courtjesterg> and use the nv my hardware driver is active to 96
<hendersho> ok once i
<hendersho> killer: ok once i get that read how do i transfer it over to my linux?
<juanantonio> I will continue, bye
<Dr_willis> The xorg.conf file under the latest X releases.. has grown VERY minimal - due to X  autoconfuiguration features.
 * thomas[away] is away: Gone away for now
<killer_> hendersho: usb drive
<Dr_willis> You can still use the older style xorg.confs :) i am using some of my one ones now.. or the nvidia-settings tool / nvidia-xconfig tools  can make one..
<hendersho> um let me try to do that ill have to disconect the air card though cause i need one more space
<killer_> hendersho: no prob.. just unplug it until you have all the files you need onto your kubuntu machine
<killer_> hendersho: how much download GB does centennial cellular give you each month?
<killer_> hendersho: can you put a SD car into your 881U?
<hendersho> no i canot
<hendersho> i have unlimited
<hendersho> and my usb drive will not show up on the linux system
<hendersho> killer:
<tacosarecool> is kde 4.1.3 worth upgrading too?
<hendersho> yes
<tacosarecool> Ok
<tacosarecool> Does it fix the weird permissions
<coreymon77> tacosarecool: do you already have kde4?
<tacosarecool> Yeah
<coreymon77> then yes
<coreymon77> all updates are worth it
 * ThomasHC is back.
<oscar> i am trying to install something to /usr/local/games/wop/ and it says i have no write permission
<oscar> any help?
<kaist> heya
<kaist> my brother's computer lost power suddenly last night, and as a result, my dbus configuration got messed up bad
<draik> Has anyone heard from ardchoille, oxdeadc0de, or russlar?
<kaist> how would I restore it to defaults?
<hendersho> yah its not to bd
<hendersho> um
<hendersho> reinstall it maybe?
<kaist> it would default to whatever config was already there if I plain reinstalled it
<hendersho> yup
<kaist> which means the current messed up config would still be there
<hendersho> ohh right
<hendersho> um
<draik> In 8.04, I had a Public File Server next to my K Menu. Is this now a widget or app that I can re-install?
<hendersho> check the connections check for burn wires
<kaist> ???
<kaist> our transformer blew, the computer is fine
<courtjesterg> HMM i pressed when reading somthing cntrol alt f1 said it restarted the x server
<kaist> just I used xfs instead of ext3, and i'm regretting it
<courtjesterg> my fonts appear why? Now its time to do some looking around
<courtjesterg> yeah it blanked out alll the way and i had to do a reboot
<tacosarecool> hello
<courtjesterg> didn't expect that
<tacosarecool> Ok theres a weird thing going on in kde
<hendersho> killer
<tacosarecool> how come like adobe air installers
<hendersho> ti dont have a usb drive
<hendersho> i*
<tacosarecool> Can anyone help me?
<courtjesterg> ok in my device manager that 96 is no longer activated to what it says but says there is a driver just a different version active
<tacosarecool> Can anyone help me?
<hendersho> i cant im new to it
<courtjesterg> so i asume if i activate this recooment 96 driver again no fonts and i am assume i bet 177 drivers are active is there a way to see what version driver is currely active for my graphics card?
<mister-tea> lsmod?
<CyD> courtjesterg: nvidia-settings tells you if nothing else
<CyD> dmesg | grep NVIDIA or such as well
<ratchet__> how do i fix this?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/72687/
<draik> ratchet__: It's in the repos.    sudo apt-get install googleearth
<tacosarecool> Can anyone help me?
<tacosarecool> !help !help
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help !help
<hendersho> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tacosarecool> help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<courtjesterg> i am asumeing even when i do dowload and active that 96 driver and still view my x config file nothing is written to it and there fore it is never really installed correctly i have used envy and such and it even tells me the same and correct driver to use int he pass
<tacosarecool> Hey draik can you help me?
<draik> tacosarecool: What's your issue?
<tacosarecool> Weird permissions under kde
<tacosarecool> But under gnome I can install a air app without a pass
<ratchet__> i did what you said and it gave me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/72689/
<hendersho> ok guys brb
<tacosarecool> Also when I try to install a air app under kde 4 it says install failed
<courtjesterg> i asumeing this cause i have looked at others x file online and none show what mine does and have loads way for information on it so nothing is being writtent o my x config file
<hendersho> wait where do i unstall the file killer_
<PSiL0> umm, I have a question... How can one install cairo-dock applets in kubuntu...
<tacosarecool> when I try to install a air app under kde 4 it says install failed
<PSiL0> the synaptics package, nor the plugin package, did not contain any
<courtjesterg> what is alt f2 for?
<tacosarecool> search
<PSiL0> court: command line
<tacosarecool> When I try to install a air app under kde 4 it says install failed
<draik> !repose | ratchet__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repose
<draik> !repos | ratchet__
<ubottu> ratchet__: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<killer_> hendersho: just unzip it into a temporary location and read it.. it tells you where to put it
<hendersho> i cant read it
<hendersho> there is no text files
<su8044> hi everyone, anyone willing to help a complete noob in kubuntu?
<hendersho> hey man im a neb too
<hendersho> noob*
<killer_> hendersho: they are all text files
<su8044> good, maybe we can help each other..
<hendersho> humm i cant seem to find it
<hendersho> yah maybe
<killer_> hendersho: sorry.. on your sierra link.. scroll down to "Connecting using PPP
<su8044> know how to install a good pdf reader?
<hendersho> ok what do you need
<PSiL0> i thought kubuntu came with one..
<PSiL0> okular, no?
<su8044> don't know, it doesn't come preinstalled, and i would like something like foxit reader or anything alake
<PSiL0> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/06/23/install-adobe-acrobat-reader-812-on-ubuntu-804/
<su8044> *alike
<PSiL0> !acrobat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat
<PSiL0> !acroread
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread
<su8044> no, not acrobar reader please... i hate it
<PSiL0> then use okular
<PSiL0> sudo apt-get install okular
<su8044> ok, thanks... i'll try it
<PSiL0> as for a plugin for firefox, I don't know... I use the acrobat plugin :p
<PSiL0> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<PSiL0> there
<jimmy51_home> oh yeah... there's some dumb issue where firefox can't open your pdf viewer
<jimmy51_home> i have that trouble as well
<su8044> don't know about linux, but in windows acrobat takes about 100MB+ to install
<jimmy51_home> i just download them, open local, and delete
<su8044> foxit takes about 2MB
<PSiL0> i can view pdfs in firefox just fine with adobe's pdf plugin...
<courtjesterg> yes it working
<PSiL0> Damn, I hope I don't sound like a shill for them
<courtjesterg> no more bug the 96 driver is active  woot
<twylight> sup, Rioting_pacifist
<hendersho> brb i think
<courtjesterg> !xconfig
<ubottu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<courtjesterg> thats what i had to do to get the 96 driver working
<tacosarecool> !FixRes
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<courtjesterg> my res is fine
<courtjesterg> i had to reconfig and restart the x server to even activate the driver and actually see it is there
<courtjesterg> even when it was suppose to be activate another words it didn't even know
<courtjesterg> or used the driver even when it was activated the first time
<courtjesterg> so it showed i was using it when in fact i never was
<mefisto__> I'm running hardy, but also have kde4 installed from a ppa. I can't get widgets to appear in the list after installing them
<courtjesterg> i dunno jack about widgets only about the right click and drag to screen and such
<courtjesterg> and lock and unlock
<courtjesterg> even open new panels and put my note pad in the panel
<courtjesterg> now this looks like a real xconfig file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72698/
<courtjesterg> i am so proud of my self yes i am
<courtjesterg> took a week to realize and fix
<courtjesterg> after 5 reinstalls of the os
<courtjesterg> or more actually
<draik> Is anyone here using nVidia version 96? I am using it and the menu for KNetworkManager, Amarok and Konversation do not appear. Has anyone found a fix for this issue?
<courtjesterg> me =)
<courtjesterg> i had the same problem
<courtjesterg> i jsut fixed it
<draik> courtjesterg: You referencing the nVidia 96?
<courtjesterg> yeah
<courtjesterg> !xconfig
<ubottu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<courtjesterg> i had to restart the x server and reconfig it
<courtjesterg> actually i restart the xx server
<courtjesterg> in sudo nano
<draik> What did you reconfigure?
<PSiL0> ahh
<uman> HI everyone. IM in really big trouble.  I powered off my ubuntu 8.10 box without closing down vmware and now i cant open my xp virtual machine. I keep on getting the followin error. Please help. Thanks
<uman> This virtual machine appears to be in use.
<uman> If this virtual machine is already in use, press the "Cancel" button to avoid damaging it. If this virtual machine is not in use, press the "Take Ownership" button to obtain ownership of it.
<courtjesterg> using alt f1
<courtjesterg> then didn't know it reboot
<courtjesterg> then went into nanop sundo nano
<courtjesterg> reconfig the x server from there
<courtjesterg> then reboot the x server
<courtjesterg> then uninstalled and reinstalled the driver
<courtjesterg> reboot i beleive something along that lines
<wildbat> hihi
<courtjesterg> !xconfig
<wildbat> anyone what packages i should get to view MEPG4 and rmvb?
<mefisto__> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<uman> how do i delete a directory in terminal_
<mefisto__> uman: if it's empty, rmdir
<mefisto__> uman: if not empty, rm -r (but be careful with that command)
<uman> thanks
<mefisto__> wildbat: is rmvb a realplayer file?
<wildbat> yea
<wildbat> looking something like k-lite mega codec
<mefisto__> wildbat: you might need realplayer for those. I don't know. but medibuntu will make installing w32codecs easy for just about everything else
<dig> hi, just wonder how to access windows share files within kubuntu?
<dig> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<mefisto__> wildbat: just tried playing a rmvb file. it opened and played in kaffeine for me
<wildbat> mefisto__: so i just install media Medibuntu
<mefisto__> wildbat: add the medibuntu repo, then install w32codecs and anything else you want that's in the medibuntu repo
<mefisto__> wildbat: on the medibuntu website, see "Repository Howto"
<ubuntu> hello, I am testing uboootinit this looks like it is going to be a great litle program
<ubuntu> htough I never could get anything to boot of my USB stick lol
<wildbat> mefisto__: than
<wildbat> mefisto__: thanks you
<mefisto__> no wildbat
<ubuntu> wildbat, have you heard of Ubootinit?
<mefisto__> *np
<ubuntu> well, to see if it actualy does waht it says lol
<msalmeron> hola
<mr---t-> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<PSiL0> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<mr---t-> ho;a is spanish
<PSiL0> too bad there isn't a "real alternative" package for *nix
<ubuntu> soo no I can not speak any spanish nor japanese
<PSiL0> !rm
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<PSiL0> !realmedia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realmedia
<wildbat> btw;  anyone know about wubi ~ installation? is it possible to mount c:/
<wildbat> c:\document and setting to /home
<hacker> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10.
<hacker> this is on a iBook G4 (ppc)
<hacker> the usual adept trickery does'nt quite work
<hacker> so I got the alternate CD.
<hacker> sudo /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade exits with:
<hacker> gpgv: Good signature from "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key <cdimage@ubuntu.com>"
<hacker> and dies.
<hacker> What should I do?
<hacker> hello?
<hacker__> anyone?
<mefisto__> hacker__: no response means nobody here has suggestions
<PSiL0> yeah, I would have pointed him to sudo..
<PSiL0> oh wait..
<PSiL0> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<courtjesterg> wow now i have a font bug after restart blah
<courtjesterg> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<courtjesterg> fonts are kinda ink out sort of
<courtjesterg> and my desktop effects are gone
<courtjesterg> no fade no wobble
<courtjesterg> !effects
<ubottu> Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<courtjesterg> i don't have compiz installed see baotu that later have more fish to fry
<courtjesterg> hjtfj
<courtjesterg> !xconfig
<ubottu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<courtjesterg> gg
<courtjesterg> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<courtjesterg> h
<courtjesterg> h
<courtjesterg> h
<heather> woot
<heather> any humans here?
<heather> are you human zeltak?
<heather> ok borred guess ill talk to myself
<courtjesterg> h
<courtjesterg> i am so into a graphics interface in teh nano for setting up my x config how i forgot but setting rule babes suck!1
<courtjesterg> i think when i restarted it broght up the back up i dunno what it did got to fix
<courtjesterg> yeah i am a story teller leave it be lol
<freeRag> >	is it possible to start a game on a dedicated x server ?
<PSiL0> court: so, doing the xorg config setup help out in any way?
<courtjesterg> ~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<courtjesterg> dunno re doing this
<courtjesterg> nah i restart that x server thing and everything fonts were fine except my effects where gone restarted my computer now effects still gone and i got ink blurs on my fonts
<courtjesterg> freerag a dedicated server is connected all the time
<courtjesterg> you can run a server from your machine except you have to make sure you have a good system adn good conenction to accept the load
<courtjesterg> most people run two systems one for server and one for there selfs
<courtjesterg> a t1 connection is usually for servers of game
<courtjesterg> i once tryed running a server say halflife i could jump around in the maps i tested and played in but when someone joined they get frozen and can't play
<courtjesterg> i don't have a t1 connection
<courtjesterg> i got 2 cpus athon xp which are mod to run in duel mode and fixed on t4 or t3 wwith liquid metal to trick the k7d l master motherboard thinking they are mp chips
<courtjesterg> and not that much ram
<moj0rising> hi. I'm running kubuntu 8.04 and am suddenly having a problem playing dvds even though I've had libdvdcss2 installed and used to be able to play them w/ no problems.
<moj0rising> anyone know what might be the issue there?
<courtjesterg> but they still run as xp chips
<courtjesterg> ok what ever i did i restarted again its good ohh let me check to see if my driver is active lol
<courtjesterg> no driver isn't active
<courtjesterg> !xserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver
<courtjesterg> !xconfig
<ubottu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<courtjesterg> is there a list online wher ei can save a doc with all commands and what they do?
<courtjesterg> commands for nano
<courtjesterg> hm can't write to my own documents?
<courtjesterg> ohh too long of a file name
<skunkpimp_> First thing I would check is user permissions/access, it is a Unix thing after all. Filename would do that too. :P
<courtjesterg> well what is the default userr i installed the system on my computer
<mefisto__> too long? how long? Maybe it's spaces in the filename, not the length
<courtjesterg> lots of spaces and name
<courtjesterg> NVIDIA Accelerated Linux Driver Set README and Installation Guide
<skunkpimp_> I would avoid symbols, especially #, which I've seen screw things up.. hah
<courtjesterg> that was going to be the name
<skunkpimp_> # is the comment sign for bash, for one..
<courtjesterg> saving it from the site cause i can't bookmark for some odd reson
<courtjesterg> ohh i can retard
<mefisto__> courtjesterg: you can use quotes to include filenames with spaces, or use the  \  like this: File\ with\ spaces\ in\ the\ filename.txt
<courtjesterg> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/96.43.05/README/README.txt
<rithy> hello​​​
<rithy> can​​anyone​help​
<abortd> i just installed windows on a partition it killed grub i reinstalled everything so windows is out of my grub menu now i try to fix it how the ubuntu website says and the windows boot option wont work any ideas?
<courtjesterg> help with what specify
<abortd> hm
<courtjesterg> i am only a bot i can do so much!
<mkquist> abortd: so grub didnt find the windows install when you reinstalled it huh?
<abortd> no
<mkquist> abortd: what is it doing?
<abortd> nothing
<abortd> it shows all of the linux ones
<mkquist> abortd: no error?
<abortd> i opened up the grub file
<mkquist> abortd: or is there no option for windows?
<abortd> and there was no windows in there
<abortd> yes no option
<abortd> there we go
<abortd> good wording
<mkquist> abortd: ic, so youll have to add it manually
<abortd> yes
<abortd> i tried
<abortd> the one i used was botched
<rithy> Abortd
<mkquist> abortd: and it doesnt show in grub at boot then...
<abortd> rithy
<abortd> yes it shows with the one i put in there but doesnt work
<rithy> I​have​problem​
<mkquist> abortd: so probably just needs some tweaking...
<rithy> with​my​computer​here
<abortd> yeah well i dont know how to tweak it :P
<mkquist> abortd: can you pastebin your grub file?
<abortd> thats what im asking you
<abortd> sure thing bossman
<mkquist> lol
<rithy> when​I​type​the​word​​​​​​​I​can​not​see​the​spaceing​
<mefisto__> abortd: can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<rithy> do​you​have​any​idea​how​to​do​it
<abortd> hold on
<mkquist> mefisto__: of course... lol
<rithy> ???????????
<abortd> i will brb i think i fixed it
<rithy> My​Kubutu
<courtjesterg> how come harddware manager doesn't let you activate any other drivers besiddes the one it recommends and only one it shows
<raven__> where is the OSX-like global menu option in KDE 4
<ferfactor> how can i move the panel to other part of the screen?
<raven__> panel settings, then drag the edge of the stuff that appears around
<raven__> it's a long fight to move panel to another part of the screen :p
<courtjesterg> i think i am going to retry envy
<courtjesterg> i swear i can use a higher driver with my card besides 96
<courtjesterg> if i remeber right i have in the pass
<mahi> is it possible to install kscreesaver into kubuntu 8.10?
<courtjesterg> i have no use for screensavers i am a bot
<twylight> I should not be up this late
<PSiL0> abortd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<PSiL0> whops
<PSiL0> 2late
<PSiL0> *shrugs*
<PSiL0> abortd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<twylight> sudo ./getfood_havecigarette_sleep.sh
<PSiL0> hmmm, reminds me that I have to reinstall xp over my vista partition.. man, I wish I installed xp instead
<abortd> i think its because i didnt adjust the hd0?
<abortd> i tried that setup
<PSiL0> maybe...
<mefisto__> twylight: you should do that in your home, so you won't need sudo
<PSiL0> who knows, I might be in your shoes tomorrow
<abortd> hd0 is where its trying to boot windows from right?
<twylight> mefisto__: I don't have a home
<abortd> you will be
<twylight> mefisto__: I live in a youth shelter
<PSiL0> I think so, like I said, I haven't tried it myself yet, but it is well-known taht windows has to be in front of the queue..
<PSiL0> I hate those types of kids
<abortd> it has to be the front partition?
<PSiL0> unfortunately, I do not think I am the best person to be answering your questions now.
<PSiL0> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<PSiL0> !microsoft
<abortd> this is a discussion on grub
<PSiL0> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mahi> is it possible to install kscreesaver into kubuntu 8.10?
<mefisto__> kscreensaver?
<mahi> yeah I just want to get some savers but can't find anything in my packages on adept
<mahi> im grabbing the kscreensaver package from a site but wondering if it doesn't work seeing it's not in the intrepid repositories
<mefisto__> it should be there... http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/kscreensaver
<mahi> hmm, I keep udating my packages and not able to find it though they appear to be updating fine
<courtjesterg> this is odd how this fireefox browser is not the same browser used in windows with the same version number why is preferences in edit when it usually is in tools
<courtjesterg> sea monkey has theres in edit as well
<mahi> mefisto__ :how do I manually update my package list from a source I know has kscreensaver?
<courtjesterg> they are disableing some functions the browser it looks like hmmm
<courtjesterg> forget what i say i am like a detective
<mefisto__> mahi: is this source an ubuntu repository?
<mefisto__> mahi: I don't have intrepid installed, but it seems kscreensaver should be installed by default, and should be in official repos
<courtjesterg> i think i born with a tail and they choped it off one day
<courtjesterg> seriouly
<courtjesterg> Whats launchpad? I mean i am kinda tired hearing about ubuntu when  i am using kubuntu i mean two seperate forums supposely two sepeerrate linuxs 2 different sites grrr
<courtjesterg> plus talk about plug-ins
<courtjesterg> i mean if you are going to name an os then the plug-ins should be named for that os not hear lets do this and still call some plug-in are from this place so what happened when ubuntu no longers want to support this project of kubuntu?
<mefisto__> ??? what are you talking about?
<courtjesterg> same development team wworking on two linux os's
<courtjesterg> i mean with the help of the community
<courtjesterg> i think i answer my own questions i am odd
<courtjesterg> besides what is launchpad again lol>?
<mefisto__> launchpad is a website, for software (ubuntu) developers
<courtjesterg> the launchpad plugin intergration for ubuntu users but i use kubuntu that is my point
<courtjesterg> oh sidebar extension is nice
<mefisto__> well they could call it "for kubuntu users" but it would be exactly the same
<courtjesterg> biofox i am not a enginner of biology science but  it is nice
<ectospasm> courtjesterg: Ubuntu and Kubuntu are virtually identical.  They just have two different graphical frontends by default.  If you've got Kubuntu installed, an "aptitude -y install ubuntu-desktop" turns it into Ubuntu.
<ectospasm> vice versa with "aptitude -y install kubuntu-desktop" on Ubuntu
<ectospasm> the underlying operating system is the same
<courtjesterg> it sound like o+ and o- blood lol
<dig> Ash-Fox: regarding to file associations: system->system settings->advanced->file associations (You need to go throught it one by one, but I guss most of them should be default)
<courtjesterg> whats the difference between graphic drivers the linux ia32 drivers and the linux freebsd x86?
<courtjesterg> they both have the same driver version numbers
<courtjesterg> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<Apples_Tree> Hey I'm having a few problems getting my soundcard to work. It's supported by ALSA, the correct driver has been loaded but no sound
<ectospasm> Apples_Tree: check mixer levels
<ectospasm> make sure the master channel isn't muted
<Apples_Tree> Tried that but alsa mixer(and kmix) aren't muted
<ectospasm> what about the PCM mixer?
<Apples_Tree> Nope, nothing was muted
<mefisto__> more than one soundcard?
<ectospasm> are you 100% positive you have the speakers in the correct output port?
<Apples_Tree> Yes, inbuilt and another
<ectospasm> gotta select the proper card for output
<Apples_Tree> How can I do that ?
<mefisto__> Apples_Tree: it might be using the other soundcard
<ectospasm> I don't recall, it just works for me... :-/
<Apples_Tree> Yeah possible, I haven't been able to test the other though
<mefisto__> Apples_Tree: "asoundconf list" to find out the names of the cards
<mefisto__> Apples_Tree: and "sudo asoundconf set-default-card <card-name>" to choose the default
<Apples_Tree> Brb it seems editing .../alsa-base has caused the card to not be detected anymore
<Apples_Tree> Thanks for everything so far, I'll be back in one sec
<ectospasm> hmmm... I thought I had onboard sound... maybe I disabled it in BIOS.  It's been years since I did that, so I probably just forgot
<Kalidarn> hey does anyone remember how to solve the 'bad passhprase' problem with kmail
<Kalidarn> (i remember it was an upstream issue as i'd had the same problem in gentoo and archlinux) i forgot how i fixed it
<Kalidarn> :P because now its happening in kubuntu intrepid too
<Kalidarn> plus i don't want to manually do things to symlinks which i think i did in archlinux to fix it
<Kalidarn> i did check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnupg/+bug/262748
<Kalidarn> rather https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pinentry-qt4/+bug/281487
<Kalidarn> i think gpg-agent isnt running
<Apples_Tree> Back
<Kalidarn> perhaps i need to add eval `gpg-agent -- daemon` to a sh in autostart
<Kalidarn> for when kde opens
<Kalidarn> but there should be a nicer way
<Kalidarn> ls
<beta-guy> can some one help me with wireless issues?
<ectospasm> not I
<Kalidarn> what sort of card do you haces
<ectospasm> I haven't dealt with wireless in a long time
<Kalidarn> have, i know nothing about NDIS wrapper so don't ask me ;)
<Apples_Tree> Ok my soundcard is now set as the default , but when I just tried then modprobe snd- fails
<ectospasm> ndiswrapper should be considered an unsavory solution, IMO
<ectospasm> Apples_Tree: what's the failure message?
<beta-guy> when I had Vista on my laptop it was getting near perfect signal, now with Kubuntu, with the laptop in the exact same place I get 2/4 bars according to Knetworkmanager. it also keep cutting out on me, how can I get this working right?
<Apples_Tree> ectospasm: FATAL: Module snd_ not found.
<ectospasm> Apples_Tree: um, snd- needs to be snd-<something>
<ectospasm> where <something> is the driver for your card.
<ectospasm> should be loaded automatically
<ectospasm> Apples_Tree: lsmod | grep snd
<ectospasm> should already be loaded
<Apples_Tree> Lol so it does, thanks for catching that
<beta-guy> anyone have any idea how to resolve this? it's kind of annoying playing games or watching video and being interrupted in the middle...
<ectospasm> beta-guy: complain to your wireless manufacturer for not providing complete, open source drivers for your adapter.
<ectospasm> ...or ditch that adapter altogether and get one that's supported under Linux
<beta-guy> so no tweak to enable high power on the card or anythign?
<ectospasm> I dunno, look at the documentation for the driver you're using
<Apples_Tree> Driver has been modprobbed lol. Reboot and hope for success ?
<beta-guy> that might void the warranty
<beta-guy> how do you modprobe?
<ectospasm> what warranty?  Loading an open source driver voids a warranty?  That's lame, and there's no way to enforce it anyway
<beta-guy> replacing the network card
<beta-guy> not loading a driver :p
<Apples_Tree> Oops sorry beta-guy I was talking to ectospasm
<courtjesterg> does anyone use the adept  settings hardwaare drivers app i can't find it after download?
<ectospasm> beta-guy: is this a laptop?
<beta-guy> yeah
<ectospasm> beta-guy: you can get a card adapter that's fully supported, and ignore the onboard
<courtjesterg> i've been using nvidia x erver settings
<ectospasm> I've done that on a couple of laptops over the years, works fine
<beta-guy> you mean PCMCIA cads?
<ectospasm> beta-guy: yeah
<beta-guy> ok
<ectospasm> do research first
<ectospasm> find one that has the best Linux support, and use that
<Kalidarn> i must say after using gentoo for 2 years
<ectospasm> that can be more difficult than it seems
<Kalidarn> and using archlinux for one.
<Kalidarn> i do very much like intrepid kubuntu ;)
<Kalidarn> i like the fact its not as nubby as opensuse
<courtjesterg> wwhere did this xchat come from
<Kalidarn> and annoiyng
<ectospasm> Kalidarn: I've never used archlinux, but Gentoo should be strictly for learning
<Kalidarn> gentoo is good for dev stuff
<Kalidarn> nice and up to date but.. compiling can be a pain on slower systems
<Kalidarn> archlinux is nice too as its rolling release
<Kalidarn> but not really useful for production servers, i'd use debian for that
<Kalidarn> or a enterprise distro that has more focus on security
<Kalidarn> ie apparmor/selinux
<Kalidarn> or openbsd
<Kalidarn> or debian as that does too
<Apples_Tree> ectospasm:  Sound is working. Thanks a bunch : ) I hope you have a nice day
<Kalidarn> ive heard good things about ubuntu based servers though
<ectospasm> Is openbsd still being actively maintained?  I thought it fell by the wayside
<Apples_Tree> And mefisto__ too . Thanks alot
<ectospasm> ubuntu server is a snap to setup
<Kalidarn> (last time i used kubuntu was breezy) and i must say it was a lot crappier than it is now ;)
<ectospasm> Kalidarn: welcome back, then
<Kalidarn> yar ive tried all distros
<ectospasm> we should move this discussion to OT
<Kalidarn> ive used fedora core 5 for about 6-12 months too and opensuse for about the same time
<Kalidarn> true
<Kalidarn> what is the ot channel for kubuntu?
 * Kalidarn forgot
<ectospasm> Kalidarn: kubuntu-offtopic
<ectospasm> s/k/#k/
<Kalidarn> ah kk
<Kalidarn> so is there a nice wiki article describing this annoying gpg issue
<Kalidarn> i know gpg is a pain in the ass in kde4
<courtjesterg> oh my this extendion make firfox so much better then before wonders if there is a css/html editor in here or plugin
<courtjesterg> just need it aas a file viewer
<courtjesterg> hhm didn't ever notice software security device in firefox interesting
<courtjesterg> can change password but no password is currently set
<courtjesterg> adavnce device manager start clicking on a few things
<courtjesterg> in firefox
<twylight`sleep> night
<courtjesterg> you know i was thinking maybe hal is the reason why my cd/rewrite isn't reading disks
<mefisto__>  courtjesterg: can you manually mount cd's?
<courtjesterg> to device manager?>
<courtjesterg> look up in aadept about mount i beleive there is some app's in there
<Saroset> In konsole, how do I open something? Like, system.ini in wine?
<mefisto__> courtjesterg: like this: sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom
<flueken> did someone know a tool to find equal files in a directory? i need that to find equal mails in the kmail mail directory..
<Saroset> Nevermind.
<mefisto__> flueken: I think diff can do that
<flueken> mefisto__: did you know how? i don't know how i can find with diff equal files in one directory with sub directories..
<flueken> mefisto__: "dupes" seems to be the tool i was looking for :-)
<jose> hola
<jose> alguien me puede ayudar
<ThomasD> !es | jose
<ubottu> jose: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<courtjesterg> ok i have java plug-in 1.6.0_110 and shockwave flash 10.0r12 installed on my firefox  something isn't work right cause in konqouer at leaast i can see youville trying to load in facebook
<courtjesterg> here i can't
<courtjesterg> yoville
<courtjesterg> see there is somehting wrong i click on start in this flash java application game and i go no where
<courtjesterg> took awhile to load been trying to get this going
<courtjesterg> !flaash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flaash
<courtjesterg> !flaash
<courtjesterg> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sourcemaker> when I click on a URL... then quanta is used as default browser instead of konqueror... how can I configure konqueror as prefered once?
<courtjesterg> interesting maybe the font bug isn't a bug looked in systmatic packagemager and a bunch of fonts are in there that aren't installed for reasons of course
<courtjesterg> for x86
<courtjesterg> when i typed in flash
<histotest> There is no plasmoid for a terminal on the desktop?
<histotest> Is there a plasmoid for a terminal?  sry thats a little better.
<Ayabara> anyone with an nvidia 8600M GT card that have good tips on how to get better performance in Kubuntu 8.10?
<vladi_> histotest: yes.. there is a plasmoid for a terminal. click mouse dx on the desktop, and choose what you need..
<mysticfrost123> hello iam getting logged out after upgrading to 8.10
<mysticfrost123> anyone can help please
<aaa_> hello
<Ayabara> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<courtjesterg> http://www.untangle.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=273&Itemid=747&gclid=CKCNvf7J-ZYCFQO5GgodA26iXQ
<courtjesterg> firewall and some
<costin> need help plzz what is channel Romanian ? ubuntu?
<costin> ?
<zhcxc> hi
<Wardj3> Hello, is there a way in the IRC client Konversation to make modes appear before someone's nick when they talk in a channel? eg.: <@Ward>, <%Ward>, etc
<dbeaver> hi
<dbeaver> Hello
<courtjesterg> !moddes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moddes
<courtjesterg> !modes
<ubottu> There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Wardj3> !konversation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation
<Wardj3> :(
<ThomasD> !info konversation
<ubottu> konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-0ubuntu2.1 (intrepid), package size 4716 kB, installed size 12552 kB
<Wardj3> !info konversation modes
<ubottu> modes is not a valid distribution ['intrepid', 'medibuntu', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'jaunty-backports', 'jaunty', 'hardy', 'feisty-backports', 'dapper', 'feisty']
<Wardj3> o
<maximilian_> hey
<maximilian_> any kubuntu 8.04 / 8.1 users here?
<starenka> hi. what repo should i add i want to intall just some apps from kde4? (ktorrent etc
<starenka> (using kde 3.5)
<Walex3> starenka: not so simple. KDE is a very integrated package, where all apps share an enormous amount of code/data. So you need to install at least the base and libs packages anyhow.
<courtjesterg> is dolpin really needed? i mean look we have konqouer i really hate it when i have same programs that do the same thing waste of space
<starenka> yep i already got those as i used kde4 before (and then stopped and left some application from kde4 i use)... i just need the repo
<marc-andre> is adept not searching in third-party repos?
<poezer> hello
<marc-andre> hiho
<marc-andre> i mean adept in 8.10
<poezer> anyone uk here?
<Ayabara> I have both gnome and kde installed. does it matter if I run gdm or kdm?
 * marc-andre = France
<poezer> cool
<marc-andre> Ayabara: not really
<Ayabara> marc-andre: great. thanks.
<poezer> i prefer kde
<marc-andre> me too
<marc-andre> :D
<poezer> im running ubuntu ultimate edition 2.0
<marc-andre> ultimate edition ? never heard of that... *googles*
<lakis1982> i have kubuntu intrepid ... in the desktop switcher , if i am in desktop 1 and i open some windows , and then i switch to desktop 2 , those windows are also opened but minimized... is there a way to make desktop 1 have its own windows opened , desktop 2 to have some other windows ,  desktop 3 some other windows and so on .... ???
<poezer> very good distro m8 probably the best one
<marc-andre> mhmm, looks nice
<poezer> very good os
<marc-andre> lakis1982: imho you just right-click on the taskbar and choose the second possibility
<poezer> how do i install my ati driver? anyone know have atihd 4850
<marc-andre> poezer: does ubuntu not propose you the proprietary driver dialog?
<marc-andre> poezer: else try envy
<lakis1982> mard andre what you mean ?
<marc-andre> or envy-ng
<poezer> does envy work with ati/
<marc-andre> poezer: yes
<poezer> cool
<poezer> ati-driver-installer-8-11-x86.x86_64.run is what i downloaded
<marc-andre> poezer: with envy i installed my ATI on work to support multiscreens
<poezer> i think ati make better cards tbh
<desu> http://www.linux.com/feature/137106
<marc-andre> poezer: preverably use envy
<poezer> great thanks
<marc-andre> desu: that article concerns 1.8, maybe 2.0 is improved?
<desu> probably... dunno, haven't tried 2.0 yet...
<marc-andre> i stick to the good ole original xD
<poezer> theres so much installed i cannot find anything lol
<marc-andre> i prefer a slack system where i add what _i_ want :D
<lakis1982> marc-andre ???
<marc-andre> lakis1982: yes?
<lakis1982> what you mean right click on taskbar ?
<marc-andre> lakis1982: are you under gnome or kde?
<lakis1982> i dont see any option
<lakis1982> kde 4.1
<marc-andre> lakis1982: just a sec
<lakis1982> ok
<courtjesterg> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<marc-andre> lakis1982: the bar on the bottom, there where your programs are, you right click on the free space
<lakis1982> ok and then?
<marc-andre> then you have "configure taskbar" or something similar
<lakis1982> task manageger setting you mean ?
<marc-andre> yes
<lakis1982> ok
 * marc-andre is using the french version...
<lakis1982> and what do i chooose?
<marc-andre> then choos the second possibility
<lakis1982> ok lets see
<marc-andre> "show only the actual desktop"
<marc-andre> or something
<lakis1982> niceee
<lakis1982> thanks pal
<marc-andre> ;)
<marc-andre> but back to my question : does adept not search in third party repos??? i added the repo for TA Spring and i don't find spring in adept, but in the console when i install manually without searching 'spring' it installs it
<lakis1982> something else for anyone knows....  i have two hard disks in my kubuntu intrepid ... the small one 80gb on which i have installed the kubuntu , and one bigger 320gb which i have them ust for storing documents , media etc... when i log in do kubuntu and i go to open local disk 320gb it always asks me for a password .... how can i make it to never ask for a password when i try to get into the local disk ???
<marc-andre> ok, i take back the searching in the console, apt-cache results spring... but adept still doesn't show any result...
<ilham> hello. what is app to open 3gp video
<marc-andre> lakis1982: do you share the second harddisk with another operating system?
<marc-andre> ilham: videolan player
<marc-andre> VLC short
<lakis1982> yes..because on the 80gb hard disk i have installed kubuntu and windows vista as a second OS , and i have the 320gb hard disk for storage only ....
<ilham> marc-andre: I'll try
<marc-andre> lakis1982: i have the same "problem", but i didn't bother to look for a solution...
<poezer> linux makes vista look like a toy
<telmessos> Hi all. I need to install ndiswrapper to my desktop computer which has no internet connection at the moment. is there a direct download link for APT package of ndiswrapper to download. Also I need to learn with which command I will install it after I transfer the file to my desktop computer.
<marc-andre> telmessos: what do you want to install ?
<Dr_willis> lakis1982,  thats because the drive is not listed in fstab. so its not automounting.. but it mounts by hal - when you first access it.
<courtjesterg> !xconfig
<ubottu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Dr_willis> lakis1982,  the fix is to put a proper fstab entry for it in /etc/fstab
<lakis1982> yes
<lakis1982> is there a way to make it automounting automatically?
<Dr_willis> install/run ntfs-config  may do it for you -if its ntfs
<courtjesterg> !11rm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 11rm
<courtjesterg> !rm
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lakis1982> its ntfs
<Dr_willis> lakis1982,  the fix is to put a proper fstab entry for it in /etc/fstab   <<<<------------------  Using the ntfs-config tool.. is one way
<telmessos> marc-andre: ndiswrapper. but the computer I will install has no internet connection. I will download the APT file to this computer. and transfer it to the other computer with a Flash Disk
<marc-andre> telmessos: no, i meant what you need to make working with ndiswrapper
<poezer> thanks for the info on envy it worked driver is installed,
<marc-andre> poezer: :D good to hear
<telmessos> marc-andre: USB wireless device
<marc-andre> telmessos: what brand?
<lakis1982> let me install it through adept manager
<Dr_willis> poezer,  you will proberly have tor erun that envy tool after every kernel upgrade
<poezer> i downloaded some sound drivers from asus for my onboard sound but i cannot figure out the installation procedure
<telmessos> marc-andre: brand is Inca. I will tell you what it writes when I get a lsusb
<Dr_willis> poezer,  they actually had downloadable linux drivers? thats amazing.
<poezer> yea its a asus p5e3 premium wifi x48 board
<telmessos> marc-andre:  Bus 001 Device 002 : ID 0457:0163 Silicon Integrated Systems Corp. 802.11 Wireless LAN Adapter
<lakis1982> dr willis?
<lakis1982> i installed ntfs-config
<lakis1982> what should i do ?
<Dr_willis> err.. Run it...
<poezer> set it to read and write
<lakis1982> i run it
<Dr_willis> i forget if ond has to do a kdesudo ntfs-config or just 'ntfs-config'
<Dr_willis> example fstab entry for my ntfs windows drive ->
<Dr_willis> # Entry for /dev/sdb1 :
<Dr_willis> UUID=0A5E19E75E19CC77 /media/vista ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<courtjesterg> !xserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver
<marc-andre> telmessos: what ubuntu do you use?
<courtjesterg> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<courtjesterg> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<telmessos> marc-andre: Kubuntu's latest version
<telmessos> I downloaded 3-4 days ago.
<lakis1982> it gives me a list with only one hard disk .. it says dev/sda1 ... is this my 320gb disk ?
<telmessos> marc-andre: sorry lost connection for a min. did you write sth for me ?
<marc-andre> telmessos: nope :)
<lakis1982> it saysenable write support for external device..should i check it ???
<Dr_willis> lakis1982,  how many hard disks do you have?
<ilham_> marc-andre: thanks. I just add vlc to open 3gp file. but where is the sound?
<lakis1982> two
<lakis1982> one 80 gb for the os installed
<lakis1982> and one 320gb for storage
<Dr_willis> notes that a single hard DISK may have 2+ filesystems and thus show up under windows as c: and D: you are not confuising that are you?
<marc-andre> ilham: uhmm, no idea...
<Dr_willis> the ntfsconfig tool would only show ntfs filssytems i imagine
<Dr_willis> lakis1982,  you could alwyas check all the disks with 'sudo fdisk -l'
<lakis1982> 80 gb has two fileystems because i have two os installed ..vista with ntfs and kubuntu with ext3
<poezer> set ntfs config to read and write mode then you will se windows
<lakis1982> ok
<lakis1982> my 320gb is listed ans /dev/sdb
<telmessos> marc-andre: will you tell me where I can download the APT package for it ?
<lakis1982> but there isnt win the ntfs config
<poezer> synaptic package manager installs everything
<marc-andre> telmessos: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/
<ilham_> anyone, open 3gp file with vlc. but there is no sound. any idea?
<poezer> system.administration.synaptic package manager
<telmessos> marc-andre: thanks but I don't even know which package to download this is my 2nd day in Kubuntu. Please tell me what to download from here.
<Dr_willis> run vlc from a terminal, look for error emssages/info ilham_
<lakis1982> what shhould i do ?
<telmessos> marc-andre: I just need to download a file which I can install with the package manager of Kubuntu
<ilham_> Dr_willis: here is, no suitable decoder module for fourcc `samr'
<Dr_willis> ilham_,  theres the issue then..  ive never heard of that codec.
<Dr_willis> lakis1982,  you may want to be a bit more clear on what youve done and what problem you are having exactly.
<ilham_> Dr_willis: any idea? this is common files from nokia phone.
<Dr_willis> adding ntfs filesystems to fstab can be done in several different ways.. personally I just manually edit the file.
<Dr_willis> ilham_,  maybe  some special codec that only nokia supports. time to hit google I guess..
<marc-andre> telmessos: just a sec
<ilham_> Dr_willis: anyway thanks
<marc-andre> telmessos: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-common_1.52-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<marc-andre> telmessos: this file is IMHO what you need
<marc-andre> telmessos: and you install it in the console with dpkg -i
<telmessos> marc-andre: I couldn't understand the last thing you said about installation
<marc-andre> telmessos: on your second PC you go into the console (Konsole) and execute the command 'sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper...deb'
 * marc-andre brb
<telmessos> ok thanks :)
<marc-andre> re
<telmessos> marc-andre: re.. I get a error message of "No ndiswrapper utils found!" I downloaded the utils file from the address you gave. But the funny thing is on this computer the file is listed on the flash disk. but when I plug the flash disk to the Kubuntu computer the file does not appear
<marc-andre> telmessos: did you unplug correctly the flasdisk on the internet pc?
<courtjesterg> think i fuguired out why my cd/rewrite is working download app hall device manager
<telmessos> marc-andre: do I need to do it. this is also linux. Pardus Linux.
<marc-andre> telmessos: everytime you need to 'eject' an usb-device
<marc-andre> telmessos: else the files are not correctly written on the device (flash-drive)
<courtjesterg> in scsi hot adapter it goes scsi device the list my cd-rom and flooy drive tthen sstarts a new scsi device
<courtjesterg> it should i believe be where the other two are but tis not
<telmessos> marc-andre: did it. but still it doesn't appear on the Kubuntu computer.
<telmessos> ah... it seems to be a hidden file
<marc-andre> telmessos: hidden?
<UnknownUser56> when I tried booting from the live cd ,this happens .. odd - http://i412.photobucket.com/albums/pp205/None_0x04/error.jpg
<telmessos> marc-andre: for some reason it was a hidden file. I just changed the settings of KDE as "Show hidden files" and it suddenly appeared.
<UnknownUser56> anyone here know the problem ?
<zer0o> hi guys, if an app crashes when im not here but i need it to keep running, is there a way, a script or i dunno for this app to be re-runned after any crash?
<marc-andre_> zer0o: cron
<zer0o> marc-andre_: what's that?
<marc-andre_> zer0o: you need to write a little script that verifies if the script is running and in case not starts the programm
<marc-andre_> zer0o: 'man cron'
<zer0o> as if i was able to do that :D
<marc-andre_> zer0o: look up some tutos about bash scripting
<zer0o> alright
<zer0o> thanks
<courtjesterg> !guest
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guest
<courtjesterg> is there aa way to create a guest account on my computer how do make another user?
<UnknownUser56> when I tried booting from the live cd ,this happens .. odd - http://i412.photobucket.com/albums/pp205/None_0x04/error.jpg
<zer0o> marc-andre_: is kron, not cron
<zer0o> right?
<marc-andre_> zer0o: no
<zer0o> i think for kde it is
<marc-andre_> zer0o: has nothing to do with KDE nor GNOME
<marc-andre_> zer0o: it's linux base
<marc-andre_> zer0o: anacron, cron
<marc-andre_> zer0o: what ubuntu do you have?
<zer0o> kubuntu
<zer0o> hardy heron
<zer0o> and nothing matches with cron
<zer0o> but there's a kron which is a task scheduler
<marc-andre_> zer0o: open Konsole and type 'man cron'
<zer0o> where's located the .amule bin file? (it would be .exe on xp)
<Dr_willis>  try 'which amule'
<BluesKaj> howdy
<telmessos> marc-andre_: are you still here ?
<Dekans> does someone have an ATI 4870 card ?
<Thor> zer0o: why dont you use the locate command or find from KDE?
<zer0o> found it
<zer0o> now the question is
<marc-andre_> telmessos: yes
<Machtin> hm
<Machtin> when i want to create an alias which is supposed to stay.. not just for one console-session
<Machtin> in which file do i have to save it?
<marc-andre> Machtin: ?
<Dr_willis>  .bashrc or .bash_profile
<vallhalla81> hi there all just a quick question how do i stop the windows switching when i go over the edge? thankyou
<Dr_willis> Machtin,  or those scripts read some other file you can use.
<telmessos> marc-andre: I installed ndiswrapper and installed the driver. I added alias with the command of ndiswrapper -m. But when I try to modprobe ndiswrapper I get an error message of "FATAL" Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko' : No such file or directory
<vallhalla81> sorry windows should read work space
<marc-andre> telmessos: try : 'sudo find / * | grep ndiswrapper.ko'
<guren> hi guys.. i still have a problem with kopete when connecting to yahoo "17 - remote host connection closed". Is anyone else experiencing the same problem?
<Lord_Drachenblut> guren: I had that problem last night but it seems to have stopped for me now
<marc-andre> guren: sorry, it works for me
<guren> Lord_Drachenblut: Sometimes the problem stops for me too.. but today, it only worked for me once
<tyler_> hi my name is tyler
<telmessos> marc-andre: no result
<ubujack> hoping someone can help me.  just rebooted my kubuntu 8.04 since i had installed updates a couple of days ago.  now it seems like x can't access the nvidia drivers anymore.  am booted from another partition, but have access to the fs in question.  any ideas ?
<tyler__> tyler1ma
<PhilRod> ubujack: what's the exact problem you're seeing?
<ubujack> PhilRod: i think startx is failing to start the xserver.  so it's kinda looping in the kdm init
<tyler_> hii
<tyler_> hi my name is tyler
<ubujack> PhilRod: i can login in a shell, but i can't get kde up and running anymore.
<PhilRod> ubujack: ok. Does lsmod show the nvidia driver?
<tyler_> please go tailk to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubujack> hm, don't know.  am booted from another partition now so i can reach irc :)
<PhilRod> ubujack: ok. Then I'd suggest the following: reboot to ubuntu, "sudo emacs /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and change "Driver nvidia" in section "Device" to "Driver nv". That'll change to using the opensource driver and then you can at least get into X to continue debugging
<Dr_willis> emacs? :)
<ubujack> PhilRod: thanks will give that a try.
<tyler_> do want to play mario with level editor? click on http://pouetpu.pbwiki.com/SMF_480X360
<tyler_> hi allcle
<PhilRod> Dr_willis: what else would anyone want to use as an editor? ;-)
<tyler_> hi ailce
<Dr_willis> is emacs even installed by default :)
<tyler_>  do want to play mario with level editor? click on http://pouetpu.pbwiki.com/SMF_480X360
<tyler_>  do want to play mario with level editor? click on http://pouetpu.pbwiki.com/SMF_480X360
<Dr_willis> tyler_,  err.. no we dont..
<Dr_willis> :P
<tyler_>  do want to play mario with level editor? click on http://pouetpu.pbwiki.com/SMF_480X360
<tyler_>  do want to play mario with level editor? click on http://pouetpu.pbwiki.com/SMF_480X360
<walke1> hi, can anybody help on installing ubuntu ?
<walke1> i got error :(
<tyler_>  do want to play mario with level editor? click on http://pouetpu.pbwiki.com/SMF_480X360
<PhilRod> op please
<walke1> thanks...
<Guest42315> guys i have some problem:-p
<PhilRod> Novalgina2Fast: what is it?
<Novalgina2Fast> when i try to play to guild wars(with wine)
<Machtin> thanks Dr_willis
<Novalgina2Fast> the game closed
<Novalgina2Fast> and this is the error in terminal
<Novalgina2Fast> err:seh:raise_exception Exception frame is not in stack limits => unable to dispatch exception.
<Novalgina2Fast> someone know why?
<Novalgina2Fast>  ok,don't worry^^
<Novalgina2Fast> but i have an other problem so
<Novalgina2Fast> when i play(with all the players) a file .rm
<Novalgina2Fast> the audio is later respect the video
<tyler_>  do want to play mario with level editor? click on http://pouetpu.pbwiki.com/SMF_480X360
<tyler_>  do want to play mario with level editor? click on http://pouetpu.pbwiki.com/SMF_480X360
<LjL> PhilRod: when something like that happens and no op seems to notice, please use the command !ops (don't do it now)
<PhilRod> ok, thanks LjL
<ncfi1013> what can .flac be converted to so it will play on a cd player and what software would i have to use?
<Tallken> hi all! how do I debug kopete crashing? kopete-dbg package doesn't exist in Intrepid Ibex (Kopete crashes when opening Settings window)
<PhilRod> ncfi1013: take a look at k3b in the first instance - it can probably do what you want
<PhilRod> Tallken: kdenetwork-dbg maybe
<ced_> hi.
<ncfi1013> ok now all i need to know is what can .flac be converted to so it will play on a cd player?
<ced_> How do i use ventrilo on linux?
<JackWinter> PhilRod: hi, sorry got sidetracked by the phone.  changing xorg.conf from nvidia to nv allowed me to reboot.  what's should i do next to troubleshoot my boot problem ?
<Araneidae> Trying to switch ubuntu -> kubuntu, installed kubuntu-desktop and select KDE destop manager.  Get a black themed screen with a hard disk icon, but when I click ... just a black screen, nothing else...
<ncfi1013> would avidemux work to convert the .flac files to mp3?
<ihor> zdorovenki bulu
<PhilRod> JackWinter: try 'lsmod' in a konsole. Do you see nvidia anywhere in the output?
<JackWinter> Araneidae: there are more differences between kubuntu and ubuntu than the window manager.  so installing kde won't give you a kubuntu install...
<ced_> hi guys,  i have a question...
<ced_> how do i use ventrilo
<Araneidae> Ah... Well, I *thought* I was folllowing instructions ...
<ced_> on linux?
<Tallken> PhilRod: thanks, will try kdentwork-dbg :)
<ced_> i'd really appreciate any help
<Araneidae> For example: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9369 only suggest what I did.
<JackWinter> PhilRod: nope, nothing starting with nv at all
<ced_> No one knows..?
<PhilRod> JackWinter: ok, try 'sudo modprobe nvidia', then lsmod again. What do you get?
<PhilRod> ced_: what's ventrilo?
<ced_> ..
<ced_> It's a program you can use to communicate while gaming
<Araneidae> Or: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq#kubuntu-desktop , the Kubuntu FAQ says to install kubuntu-desktop and go
<Araneidae> (links to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE )
<PhilRod> ced_: if it's a windows program you'll want to try running it under wine. If it's ported to linux, then either install a package for it, or install it from the site of the people who make it
<JackWinter> Araneidae: there is pulseaudio, there are the installed programs, there seem to be some processes running under kubuntu which are missing on ubuntu.  My reccomendation would be to put your /home on a separate partition, and then a small 10gb partition for each os install.
<Araneidae> I want to get rid of pulseaudio, it's causing me grief
<Araneidae> Multi-boot?  Eww
<ced_> PhilRod: I tried, but it seems it doesnt want to use the linux audio drivers.
<courtjesterg> !x86
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x86
<ncfi1013> ok now all i need to know is what can .flac be converted to so it will play on a cd player?
<Araneidae> Oh well..
<courtjesterg> ok question what the difference betwqeen x86 and i686?
 * Araneidae gets the feeling that ubuntu is going through a period of breakage.
<courtjesterg> is one amd and other intel?
<Araneidae> Could somebody maybe edit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE to say that this doesn't work (and maybe at the same time make the HelpingKubuntu link actually go somewhere)?
<JackWinter> Araneidae: i did install ubuntu over kubuntu like that once, but the result was a mess.  imo multiboot is the best way to go.  i also made a small 2mb partition for /boot/grub.  that allows me to keep my bootmenu away from install progs.  for the rest sorry don't know enough to help you with the kde install...
<courtjesterg> i ggot amd chips and a miccrostar main board kd7 master L board
<Araneidae> JackWinter, well thanks for the info.
<Araneidae> I'll think about the multi-boot.  Unfortunately I've already installed on a single partition large hd.
<Ozzy> wtb help
<courtjesterg> nvidia, 96.43.09, 2.6.27-7-generic, i686: installed this is the install i have but noticed nvidia also has the x86 download
<JackWinter> PhilRod: here is the output of the first command: FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-rt/updates/dkms/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<Ozzy> how do I disable stickykeyzzzzz
<lovre> how do i change the label of my USB stick?
<JackWinter> PhilRod: so i guess there is no driver installed anymore ?  should i reinstall it ?
<PhilRod> JackWinter: yup, that sounds right
<ced_> lovre: select the USB stick and right click-> properties
<courtjesterg> screen wheres my mothernoard hand book
<JackWinter> PhilRod: ok, i'll try envyng.  i have a backup xorg.conf now.  bb l8er.  thanks
<ced_> lovre: there you can change stuff
<ncfi1013> ok now all i need to know is what can .flac be converted to so it will play on a cd player?
<PhilRod> yw JackWinter
<lovre> ced_:  ok thank you
<zgmf-x20a> hey anyone out there using the asus f3sv series by any chance? trying to get the webcam up and running
<ced_> Hey, does anyone know how to disable sticky keys?
<ced_> No one knows howto disable sticky keys?
<ncfi1013>  ced,disable sticky keys in system settings under the keyboard picture
<ced_> thanks ncfi1013
<ncfi1013> welcome
<lovre> ced_: when i try it, it says access denied... ?
<courtjesterg> hardware manager won't let me activate my driver i had envyinstalled uninstaled it through the package manager
<ced_> lovre: is it mounted with proper access rights?
<courtjesterg> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<ced_> ncfi1013: it seems it still isnt working.
<courtjesterg> !remove envy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove envy
<lovre> ced_: i dont know, i didnt configure anything, it automonted. I can copy stuff from it, but i cant change anything
<ncfi1013> ced im sorry under accessability>modifier keys tab
<ced_> lovre: can you copy stuff TO it?
<ncfi1013> still in system settings. remeber to click apply>ok
<ced_> ncfi1013: ill try, thanks
<lovre> ced_: yes, i can
<ced_> lovre: hm. well, i have to be honest, i don't know then..
<lovre> ced_: ok, thank you for your time
<ced_> lovre: no probleme
<ncfi1013> ced did it work?
<ced_> ncfi1013: yes, thanks
<ncfi1013> good welcome
<ncfi1013> would i have to use avidemux to convert .flac files to mp3 format?
<Araneidae> Is there a bug database for Kubuntu?  I still haven't found it
<JackWinter> PhilRod: thanks for the help.  got my system back and running.
<KR-data> can someone give me a pastebin of an menu.lst from grub with xp and kubuntu
<supertones> so all packages get compile for arm now too? launchpad must have a nice server farm of compile machines
<supertones> oh nm about the now i see april 2009
<alexei_> hi, I switched to Gnome on kubuntu 8.10 and get both gnome- and kdenetworkmanager startin on login. How do I disable the latter?
<courtjesterg> !rm
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<slow-motion> hi
<a> hi, how do i create a shortcut?
<weedar> It would seem that hotmail doesn't work under Linux anymore - is anyone able to reply to or compose emails with firefox/opera/whatever in linux?
<LjL> !shortcuts | a
<ubottu> a: keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<a> not "keyboard" shortcuts, file shortcuts, LjL
<LjL> a: no such thing in Linux.
<LjL> a: you might want to create symlinks, perhaps.
<LjL> that can be done using the "ln" command with the "-s" option
<a> ljl, i can make shortcuts from stuff in the applications menu so obviously  there is such a thing
<ncfi1013> would i have to use avidemux to convert .flac files to mp3 format?
<LjL> a: "shortcut" is a Windows term, it simply doesn't make any sense in KDE. perhaps if you actually state what you intend to achieve, i can tell you what's the way.
<lovre> how do i make a script "run in terminal" ? i dont see that option in kubuntu 8.10
<LjL> a: although i'm on KDE 3, so if you're on 4, things might be quite different
<a> ljl, i have gnome
<LjL> a: then why the heck are you asking here? and for that matter, asking both here and in #ubuntu concurrently
<LjL> way to make people waste their time
<courtjesterg> """kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<courtjesterg> much better than normal sudo nano
<a> you ask here and get no answer, you ask somewhere else....?
<LjL> a: if you aren't running KDE you have no business asking here to begin with
<a> yeah thanks
<courtjesterg> ccan even access with root permissions and delete files that way
<a> what are you looking at ubuntu for if you don't know anything about it?
<courtjesterg> when you go to save aas just right click and delete stuff in root before you save
<LjL> !offtopic | a
<ubottu> a: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<lovre> when i run a script from a konsole, it works, when i run it with Run (ALT+F2), it seems to start, but i dont see it. It appears in task manager, but i dont see the gui. Splash screen apears and dissapears. (the application is matlab)
<technikk> please stop write stupid things....!
<technikk> :/
<ncfi1013> isn't gnome part of the linus/kde universe
<a> ubottu, what is your purose?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> !bot | a
<ubottu> a: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<courtjesterg> no i am only a bot, please don't think your the only bot =)
<courtjesterg> !bot | b
<ubottu> b: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<medol> I need help. I have a problem with Kubuntu 8.04. My computer, after few minutes/hours, stacks. I can do nothing with it
<bazhang> a please stop now
<courtjesterg> they do have 8.10 you know
<ncfi1013> would i have to use avidemux to convert .flac files to mp3 format?
<LjL> !botabuse > courtjesterg    (courtjesterg, see the private message from ubottu)
<courtjesterg> have you tryed the grub menu  wwhen booting and do recoverry?
<LjL> ncfi1013: not necessarily, you can use "flac" piped to any mp3 encoder
<LjL> ncfi1013: also, you could use soundkonverter if you like GUIs
<ncfi1013> download soundkonverter thru adept?
<Ozzy> any ideas how to extend my taskpanel onto my second screen?
<Novalgina2Fast> hi guys,why when i see a real media file the audio is before of the video
<Novalgina2Fast> so someone talk in the audio and the in the video open the mouth XD
<Novalgina2Fast> and then*
<Kovert> I have 2 disk both set up on same computer 1 XP the other intrepid. I want to leave XP as sda1 and add intrepid as sdb1 as well as putting grub on sda is there a guide to this and how do I boot back into intrepid (with the origional seyp cd?)
<BluesKaj> still tring to figure how to get the screensaver to link to my pictures folder
<BluesKaj> trying that is
<Kovert> well setup cd
<BluesKaj> !grub | Kovert
<ubottu> Kovert: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kovert> !grub
<Kovert> BluesKaj: thanks!
<BluesKaj> Kovert:  NP :)
<Guest98963> Hey guys...I seem to be running into some occasional problems with assorted apps text disappearing.
<Guest98963> for example the Konversation chat program I am using lists the users to the right then disappears until it refereshes.  Any ideas?  I also saw this with the KNetwork Manager, which is leading me to think it could be related to my KDE install of some type.
<draik> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ThomasHC> hullo
<Novalgina2Fast> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild,  Pici or jussi01!
<LjL> Novalgina2Fast: yes?
<draik> glxinfo gives me a segfault and I cannot run glxgears. How can I get it to work with my nVidia 96 driver?
<Novalgina2Fast> sorry for the ops.....i don't know but so,i have a problem with the file real media(.rm)
<heather> woot its a great day
<dthacker> yes it is
<courtjesterg> i found the thread for my geforce 3 96 driver with my font bug
<courtjesterg> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122178
<rustygates213> well i think my day is going to be spent looking for the kids sippy cups
<serenity> hi there
<BluesKaj> i have an hr before my yardwork project deadline (self imposed) , but I would like to know how ppl are configuring the screensaver on Intrepid ...can't seem to find a way to make it work .
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<serenity> is there a repo for the new nvidia 180.06 driver?
<serenity> ppa or such?
<ActionParsnip> is it possible to change the colour of the bottom plasma bar in kubintu?
<Illusioneer> kde
<courtjesterg> problem has been fixed system appearance system settings enabled antiasing use full i don't hace excluded checked
<courtjesterg> geforece 3 http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122178
<courtjesterg> my dpi are at 96
<courtjesterg> use the rgb default
<courtjesterg> you all should see i am using konquoer as my research bookmarks all this stuff i got bookmarks omg lol
<BluesKaj> !screensaver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver
<draik> !glx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx
<courtjesterg> what about glc is that 177 and 173?
<courtjesterg> glx
<draik> I'm using nVidia version 96 and I do not have glx
<Guest76784> hola
<thomas__> hi
<courtjesterg> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=1838646#post1838646
<courtjesterg> can anyone confirm the section about the wine font part
<courtjesterg> in the above link and i not really understanding where to put this file
<courtjesterg> what is fx
<courtjesterg> also the url they used
<courtjesterg> system url
<courtjesterg> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<thomas__> was ist los
<BluesKaj> !de | thomas__
<ubottu> thomas__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<thomas__> was genau
<rustygates213> so you have never used wine before?
<rustygates213> hum
<rustygates213> well its pretty self expl
<rustygates213> anyway found all the sippy cups
<|DarkSmoke|> guys
<|DarkSmoke|> where did kbluetooth end up?
<|DarkSmoke|> i can't find it in kubuntu
<|DarkSmoke|> i used to use in hardy :/
<JontheEchidna> it's kbluetooth4, but it doesn't work with the latest bluetooth so it doesn't really matter anyway
<Leander256> read the release notes of intrepid, it's not working because of a last minute bug
<draik> How do I get GLX running with nVidia version 96
<JontheEchidna> oh, maybe they removed it since it doesn't work
<|DarkSmoke|> and it will not work until the next release of kubuntu? :s
<|DarkSmoke|> wait
<|DarkSmoke|> it is installed
<|DarkSmoke|> but i don't have a shortcut in my kmenu
<|DarkSmoke|> ..
<rustygates213> what is avahi?
<rustygates213> and what would make it take over a network card
<draik> rustygates213: Avahi is a system which facilitates service discovery on a local network.
<Leander256> |DarkSmoke|: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidReleaseNotes#Kubuntu%20Bluetooth%20support
<rustygates213> its like the plug and play of networks
<rustygates213> but ...
<retro_> nVidia version 96 is in some non standart repo
<rustygates213> i have had nothing but proublems with it
<retro_> nVidia 96 is in interpid-backports
<rustygates213> network works for about 3 months then avahi takes over
<rustygates213> so my wireless is wlan0
<rustygates213> then adds wlan0-avahi
<courtjesterg> courtjesterg@courtjesterg-desktop:~$ sudo regedit settings.txt
<courtjesterg> wine: /home/courtjesterg/.wine is not owned by you
<courtjesterg> courtjesterg@courtjesterg-desktop:~$
<courtjesterg> i placed a text file in wine and ran it as this url said
<courtjesterg> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=1838646#post1838646
<alexei> hi, so did anybody manage to get subpixel rendering in QT apps together with slight hinting (only horizontal lines) comparable to that in GTK  apps?
<courtjesterg> is that correct output i wonder or should i of saved it else where besides wine
<alexei> see http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2008/09/01/subpixel-antialiasing-on-x11/ for problem description
<courtjesterg> i am using subpixel
<courtjesterg> i believe
<alexei> courtjesterg:  start 'kmag' to see it
<|DarkSmoke|> so
<|DarkSmoke|> if i compile an older version of bluez
<|DarkSmoke|> would  kdebluetooth4 support it?
<courtjesterg> start kmag in nano?
<GillesMM> hello I have ubuntu ad 6 pc on window EOM Do I need to have XP PRO for the 6 PC if I install SMB on my kubuntu ?
<courtjesterg> kmag is fine
<alexei> in command line. Are you using 8.10?
<courtjesterg> yes
<courtjesterg> i am using interpid
<newton> hi
<courtjesterg> 8.10 96 graphics driver just fix the font bug using antialases and subpixles
<courtjesterg> trying to fix the wine problem till they come out with a fix
<alexei> courtjesterg:  when you zoom on letters in kmag are the borders colored?
<courtjesterg> as descripted in the url up above
<courtjesterg> --color nah it show just as it would onmy screen
<draik> courtjesterg: You're using nVidia version 96, right? If so, do you have GLX working?
<courtjesterg> i should use kmag at night in the dark or stare at porn cleavge j/k
<laureline> hi, I need help ! I installed Kubuntu on my laptop, but wifi doesnt work anymore... how should I do to bring it back ?
<courtjesterg> i have no use for kmage really unless it was for viewing work done in gimp or something
<courtjesterg> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<courtjesterg> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ also check these forums with search
<courtjesterg> !xconfig
<ubottu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<TWTNW> hello!
<TWTNW> can somebody help me?
<lokai> dont ask to ask, just ask
<TWTNW> how do I install xgl?
<lokai> !xgl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xgl
<lokai> sorry, I don't know what that is =(
<rustygates213> !avahi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi
<rustygates213> lol
<rustygates213> ok im bored
<rustygates213> welcome bill
<rustygates213> so has anyone else had a problem with avahi?
<ebresie> hey guys...I just "updates" my Ubunut to kubuntu, and now a number of my KDE applications are acting funny.  For example, when I try to use Konversation, I get the system icon which when I click on it, shows the menu items briefly, then they disappear with only the icons showing up.  Anyone known how to get around this?
<TWTNW> I have to go! thanks and bye!
<Serva> Hi. I am right now using Windows Vista and I want to install Kubuntu Hardy Heron. I am trying to burn a bootable iso image but don't know how to do that. Can someone please tell me the software name that I could use to burn the bootable iso
<Serva> The iso I burnt on the cd, using power iso, isn't bootable
<draik> Serva: You should ask someone using Windows... type this:  /j #windows
<rustygates213> there are several apt to burn a iso image
<oscar> you can use nero
<oscar> or poweriso
<rustygates213> nero works
<oscar> or alcohol 120%
<rustygates213> i would just use what ya got
<draik> I have used Nero for years.
<rustygates213> ya me too
<oscar> if you dont have any of those programs you can make a bootable flash driver
<draik> Alcohol 120% for other purposes; mainly mounting.
<oscar> drive*
<rustygates213> make sure that your down load is good
<draik> oscar: Too much work. Probably be better off with a free app from download.com
<rustygates213> and dont burn it as files
<rustygates213> nero
<draik> Serva: If you need an ISO burning app, go to download.com and search for "burn ISO"
<rustygates213> just go to nero site
<rustygates213> im sure they got free trials
<oscar> http://cdburnerxp.se/
<oscar> cdburnerxp is a free application to burn iso images
<rustygates213> or send me 1 dollar and ill burn ya a copy
<Dr_willis> theres a dozen 'free' iso burner tools for windows..
<thehammer> hi, if I start another Xserver sound isn't working from the second one
<Dr_willis> thehammer,  the user logged into the fist one may have the sound card 'locked' since they are accessing it..
<thehammer> alsa isn't even find a sound card
<ralpho> Download the ISORecorder Power toy
<thehammer> second Xserver: thehammer@thehammer:~$ aplay -l
<thehammer> aplay: device_list:215: keine Soundkarten gefunden...
<Ramblurr> has anyone had problems with booting the new kernels in 8.10?
<amin> compiz
<courtjesterg> got fixed they need to write better i  have the understanding of a lawyer over here got to be exact and direct to persion
<joe-coder> I have a FAT32 formatted flash drive
<joe-coder> when i copy test1.txt, Test2.txt and TEST3.TXT, TEST3.TXT becomes test3.txt, but the others come through fine
<joe-coder> this breaks my sync programs.
<draik> Does anyone have GLX working on nVidia version 96?
<Ricardo_> how can I get the last version of AMAROK?
<Ricardo_> :d
<Ricardo_> :P
<Dr_willis> source or check ppa repos, or perhaps backports repo
<Dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Dr_willis> joe-coder,  you can mount fat filesystems with different options to manage the filename/case changes
<joe-coder> Dr_willis: my flash drive doesn't have an entry in /etc/fstab but seems to be handled automatically.  how do i change this?
 * thomas[away] is away: Gone away for now
 * thomas__ is back.
<draik> How can I configure my system tray to put the order of the apps per desktop, not order by which they were opened?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<maxbaldwin> draik: no idea
<maxbaldwin> hey ActionParsnip
<jhutchins> draik: As far as I know it doesn't do that.
<draik> jhutchins: Ok. At least it's good to know I'm not completely blind or oblivious to settings.
<maxbaldwin> draik: maybe you can move them around?
<draik> maxbaldwin: Nope. Tried that already.
<draik> OxDeadC0de: HEY!
<OxDeadC0de> hi draik, long time ^^
<draik> 2-3 weeks, IIRC
<deamoon> hi there
<joe-coder> it would be nice if you could rearrange the order of tasks on the taskbar
<deamoon> do any 1 uses VirtualBox ose?
<joe-coder> nope
<deamoon> i got problem with it
<deamoon> or crossfire
<ActionParsnip> deamoon: i used to use it
<deamoon> which 1?
<ActionParsnip> deamoon: vbox
<deamoon> ok
<ActionParsnip> deamoon: wassup?
<deamoon> could u help me cos im geting error mesedge and have no clue whats wrong
<ActionParsnip> ok can you pastebin the command and error
<Koordin> can i restore a file that i've deleted today several hours from now ? if yes how can i do so ?
<Ricardo_> how can i install AMAROK 2?
<ActionParsnip> Ricardo_: only way ive seen is compile source
<deamoon> http://pastebin.ca/1257829
<judgen> how do i kill the power saving of the screen? It does get a little annoying when watching a movie.
<ActionParsnip>  Ricardo_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=672858
<judgen> !power management
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> judgen: head to screen saver / power settings and check in there. I dont use gnome but i can point you in the right area
 * thomas[away] is away: Gone away for now
<judgen> ActionParsnip: i dont use gnome either.
<ActionParsnip> judgen: sorry im in bot rooms
<ActionParsnip> judgen: let me click around
<ptl> !exclamation mark
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> judgen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=706502
<Ricardo_> !exclamation mark
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * thomas__ is back.
<marcelo> hi
 * thomas[away] is away: Gone away for now
<DarkriftX> if i wanted to try out gnome a bit what  would be the parent package i would install?
<DarkriftX> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<DarkriftX> lol, nevermind
<DarkriftX> almost forgot about ubuttu
<DarkriftX> bot*
<DarkriftX> hrmmm, i dont have a dm, would it be bad to install gnome? i use startx to start x, how will i choose which wm i want?
<ncfi1013> would i have to use avidemux to convert .flac files to mp3 format?
<coreymon77> DarkriftX: and why dont you have a dm exactly?
<DarkriftX> kde4 killed it :(
<DarkriftX> bigg long mess, but it doesnt work
<DarkriftX> even after 3 reinstalls
<coreymon77> ouch
<DarkriftX> yeah...
<DarkriftX> nobody in here could help me fix it, so im fine with command line login and startx
<DarkriftX> just dont know how ill tell it to use gnome like that
<DarkriftX> unless i edit my xorg
<DarkriftX> .co
<DarkriftX> damn keyboard
<coreymon77> well, installing ubuntu-desktop would actually install gdm
<DarkriftX> hrmmm, gdm might work
<DarkriftX> kde should be fine though right?
<joseph> !minimalist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minimalist
<courtjesterg>  after you have wine installed and say installed a game now do i need to install microsoft direct x and run it off of wine or is that what x.org is for?
<courtjesterg> i have mastered my os
<courtjesterg> =)
<Coggz> hi all, does anyone here use Wings3D
<maximiliano> hi
<Coggz> hi
<Coggz> hi all, does anyone here use Wings3D
<sigp239> How do I add real video codec so that gstreamer can play it?
<rmartim> good afternoon :D
<faemir> anyone know why my kde programs won't retain size, only position.
<faemir> ? *
<jussi01> sigp239: try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras
 * thomas__ is back.
<PSiL0> how to bring up the kde menu using the meta key????
<DarkriftX> ahhhh! startx now starts in gnome by default, how do i make gdm start so i can choose?
<DarkriftX> if it werent so ugly i might like this
<PSiL0> !shortcut
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<PSiL0> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<PSiL0> damn, I knew that
<ncfi1013> would i have to use avidemux to convert .flac files to mp3 format?
<faemir> ncfi1013: use ffmpeg
<cbarcley> I've just upgraded to kubuntu 8.10 and it's not working anymore
<cbarcley> Can anyone help my?
<jussi01> !elaborate | cbarcley
<ubottu> cbarcley: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ncfi1013> faemir what is ffmpeg
<genii> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg-debian): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 3:0.svn20080206-12ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 232 kB, installed size 864 kB
<cbarcley> I had version 8.04 Hardy installed and upgraded to version 8.10
<cbarcley> the last step was to reboot.
<jussi01> cbarcley: so what doesnt work?
<jussi01> what does it do now when you reboot?
<cbarcley> how i only see the cli login
<cbarcley> login does work and
<jussi01> cbarcley: please try the following command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jussi01> cbarcley: follow the dialouges then reboot
<cbarcley> ok, I'll try, tanks
<cbarcley> thanks
<cbarcley> cli only
<lalartu> hi all
<serenity> is it possible to install kde-nightly next to my normal kde4 installation?
<lalartu> anybody can help me? i installed kubuntu 8.04 and i can't change keyboard layout
<eamon> hey is there a place where i can download msn for linux
<lyhana8> Hi, i'm trying to get openjdk working with firefox, what is the plugins to install ?
<Tm_T> eamon: Kopete you mean? it's there already
<lalartu> russkie est'??
<eamon> where abouts
<Tm_T> eamon: Kopete is in your application menu
<genii> !ru | lalartu
<eamon> im using ubuntu
<ubottu> lalartu: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<eamon> nah dosnt seem to be there
<lyhana8> Look for pidgim.
<Tm_T> !msn | e
<ubottu>  e: Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Tm_T> gah
<Tm_T> eamon: see what ubottu said
<lyhana8> Eamon:  pidgin.
<eamon> oh yeah iv got pidgin its pretty handy
 * genii hands Tm_T a pint of coffee
<eamon> but cant use web cam
<lyhana8> Not yet supported...
<lyhana8> You can try to install kopete or amsn.
<eamon> where do i get those from
<lyhana8> Look for package manager on the 'system' menu.
<lyhana8> Is it your first time on linux ?
<eamon> nah but havnt been using it long.  iv only just got my linux box working after some-one spilt bong water down the side of it.  and iv just sold my win pc so this linux box is my only computer now
<lyhana8> Maybe you should ask on the #ubuntu channel instead of the #Kubuntu.
<eamon> oh it kubuntu different from unbuntu
<lyhana8> Do you find the 'package manager' it's called synaptic.
<lyhana8> A bit yeah, the global frontend is different, but the underground system is similar, you can mix Gnome apps (Ubuntu) and KDE apps (Kubuntu)
<DaSkreech> oscar: how
<DaSkreech> oscar: you ?
<oscar> good
<oscar> thinking about trying to fix my audio in kde
<DaSkreech> Me too
<DaSkreech> can't be bothered
<DaSkreech> Ibex messed it all up :(
<oscar> :(
<DaSkreech> I can hear but it's so low my bone marrow doesn't cringe anymore when I start to play music
<DaSkreech> and I have to turn the sound down to hear anything in videos
<e24s>  /msg nickserv identify e24s
<e24s>  /msg nickserv identify e24s
<genii> e24s: I'd recommend changing your password immediately now. Especially to something that is not also your nick
<oscar> hahahaha
<e24s> kto mi pomoze  postawic serwer www kubuntu
<e24s> prosze o pomoc
<DaSkreech> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Sokal-EC> any web developers in here?
<DaSkreech> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<DaSkreech> !ask | Sokal-EC
<ubottu> Sokal-EC: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<e24s> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Sokal-EC> sheesh
<DaSkreech> Sokal-EC: Simply ask your question
<Sokal-EC> what is the best flash editor for kubuntu with a gui?
<DaSkreech> Adobe Flash I would wager
<e24s> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Sokal-EC> what is the best pdf editor?
<DaSkreech> e24s: What language ?
<DaSkreech> Sokal-EC: pdfedit
<e24s> poland
<DaSkreech> Though really anything works since you can print anything to a PDF
<DaSkreech> !info cups-pdf
<ubottu> cups-pdf (source: cups-pdf): PDF printer for CUPS. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.8-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 42 kB, installed size 256 kB
<DaSkreech> !polish
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<DaSkreech> e24s: If that helps ^^
<Sokal-EC> ok if i use apt-get to install something and i want to remove it how do i go about that?
<DaSkreech> apt-get remove package
<DaSkreech> It will remove the binaries and leave the settings alone
<Sokal-EC> ahh
<Sokal-EC> seems logical lol
<DaSkreech> If you reinstall the package you will get back the same settings that you had before
<genii> !pl | e24s
<ubottu> e24s: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<DaSkreech> so you can feasibly remove a bunch of stuff for space and reinstall later and pick up where you left off
<e24s> tak
<Sokal-EC> is there a apt-get for adobe flash?
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<genii> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.12.36ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Dr_willis> Sokal-EC,  install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package to get flash and java and other bts you proberly want
<DaSkreech> Sokal-EC: No
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: He's talking about a flash editor
<DaSkreech> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<DaSkreech> Assuming that Sokal-EC is a he
<genii> Sadly, Gnash .. um ... sucks might be the right word
<Dr_willis> he is? wasent very clear on it.. :P)
<Dr_willis> Most flash sites dont work with the Browser in my Wii any more. :(
<Dr_willis> I find flash... annoying..
<DaSkreech> genii: Yes it does but have you seen the odds they have gone up against?
 * thomas[away] is away: Gone away for now
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Don't worry Next firmware update will have a new browser for you to buy
<DaSkreech> !away | thomas[away]
<ubottu> thomas[away]: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Sokal-EC> lol yeah im a he
<e24s> jaki jest kanal polski prosze o pomoc
<genii> e24s: Ten język od język angielski tylko tutaj
<e24s> oki jaki polski kanał
<genii> e24s: /j #ubuntu-pl
<e24s> oki n]
<TimS> My iPod is connected to my PC, but I am not sure which node its connected to, how can I find out?
<starenka> darn. same problem again. i uninstalled some kde4 libs and now i don't have GTK styles config tingies in my kcontrol (kde3). anyone know how to ge those back?
<vlt> TimS: lsusb
<TimS> Bus 002 Device 011: ID 05ac:1261 Apple, Inc. iPod Classic
<TimS> I need to know which /dev/ its on so I can eject it
<vlt> TimS: Aah, ok. What does `mount` say?
<levidos> how can i set different wallpapers for my workspaces?  i'm using compiz
<TimS> vit: Its not mounted
<vlt> TimS: When it's not mounted you can just remove it.
<DaSkreech> genii: what was that?
<TimS> vit: if it was on /dev/sdc1 and you do eject /dev/sda1 the iPod displays "OK to disconnect", At the moment, it displays eject before disconnect
<TimS> iPod wants to be ejected :/
<Quark> I preffer KDE4 to KDE3.5
<DarkSmoke> Quark: its still has to mature dough
<DaSkreech> Quark: Hooray for you
<vlt> TimS: What happens when removing it?
<DarkSmoke> to become as good as kde3.5
<genii> DaSkreech: I told him in Polish "English only here" then he wanted to know how to get to the polish channel
<TimS> vit: Umm, not sure :p
<TimS> Lets find out
<DaSkreech> genii: Ah what was the question he asked? Been asking it for a while
<Quark> It's nice and flash, but not slow and crashy like Vista.
<Quark> *flashy
<TimS> It displays the message "OK to disconnect"
<TimS> Which is odd, as it has been
<Quark> Hey, why did they hire Windows Vista to be a prison guard?
<Quark> Because it always locks up! Ha... ha.....
 * DaSkreech turns off humour bot 3000
<TimS> ha
<jabrroa> sup
<Quark> gas prices.
<PSiL0> does anyone know how to bring up the kde menu using the meta key????
<TimS> (they are going down)
<genii> DaSkreech: Basically "who do I talk to on web about sales of ubuntu server"
<jabrroa> nope they have dropp two bucks :)
<Quark> Well, the joke worked a while ago.
<DaSkreech> genii: Ah yeah that's a good question. I wonder how many languags they speak at Canonical
<jabrroa> lol yes it did'
<TimS> Your weight?
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: Edit your plasmarc
<jabrroa> nope :)\
<TimS> People say that a lot to me
<Quark> Haven't heard that one.
<martin101> Does anyone find the kubuntu really buggy and slow?
<Quark> martin101: no. not if you don't install stuff you don't need
<Quark> and keep everyting 'clean'
<vlt> PSiL0: Does Alt+F1 still work in KDE4?
<PSiL0> vlt: thanks
<jabrroa> lol
<PSiL0> vlt: how can I map it to the meta though?
<martin101> I meant to a clean install, compared to mandriva's KDE's implementation, kubuntu seems slow and the graphics seems buggy
<DaSkreech> martin101: It can be. Slowness is normally linked to a bad driver
<starenka> which package let you set gtk styles in kcontrol?
<martin101> I attempted to use it a laptop with intergrated graphics, as I love ubuntu but prefer KDE but I can't stand the instability problems with kubuntu, which is a shame!
<DaSkreech> martin101: Possibly kubuntu is the first on the release cycle to put out KDE so They may get things out first but other distros have more time to polish
<DaSkreech> martin101: Which video card?
<martin101> Mobile GM965/GL960
<PSiL0> ahhh...
<PSiL0> under system settings->keyboard->keyb shortcuts->plasma workspace
<DaSkreech> martin101: Hmm with GMA drivers?
<martin101> yep, the standard ones what come with the OS
<martin101> also madriva makes firefox look acceptable and well integrated compared to kubuntu
<jabrroa> i have a sound problem when someone can help
<martin101> I really like KDE4 and ubuntu/debian as a OS, and so I would love to use Kubuntu, but as stated above, it really slow and seems clunky!
<martin101> Does anyone know of another debian based KDE4 distro?
<woden1> Is KDE better than GNOME?
<genii> !best | woden1
<Quark> woden1: for me, yes
<ubottu> woden1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<woden1> Quark:  I have not used KDE in maybe 7 or so years.
<woden1> I was thinking of trying it out
 * ThomasHC is back.
<jabrroa> hehe
<jabrroa> backtrack and elive
<Tm_T> ThomasHC: please don't use publickaway
<woden1> How do I resize my Windows partition to make it smaller so I can install Kubuntu?
<Tm_T> woden1: installer can handle that
<ThomasHC> Tm_T: what?
<woden1> So should I just download Kubuntu 8.10?
<Tm_T> !away | ThomasHC
<ubottu> ThomasHC: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<ThomasHC> sorry, konversation does it auto
<martin101> I really like KDE
<woden1> What do you like about it martin?
<Quark> ThomasHC: no it doesn't...
<Quark> Did it?
<ThomasHC> actually it does
<martin101> it feels more intuitive than gnome,
<Tm_T> ThomasHC: shouldn't by default
<ThomasHC> mine did, ahh well
<Tm_T> ThomasHC: anyway, please change
<woden1> Why is kubuntu i386, instead of i686?
<ThomasHC> will do
<Tm_T> ThomasHC: thanks
<ThomasHC> woden1: we all ask oursleves that...
<dethklok> hi could anyone help me? I have been trying to assembly and run some nasm assembly code, but I have a 64 bit version of ubuntu. When I try run it tell me it is i386 code. Is there a way to change to mode to 32 bit in ubunutu or do I need to reinstall 32 bit ubuntu?
<dethklok> its nasm btw
<ThomasHC> no problem Tm_T
<woden1> ThomasHC: So what is the answer?
<ThomasHC> To maintain support for old hardware
<ThomasHC> which, that old hardware doesnt run Ubuntu anyway, so......
<Tm_T> false, we don't support i386 anymore IIRC
<BluesKaj> dethklok, insatll an app called ia32 with apt or adept
<dethklok> ok what is that?
<Tm_T> it just remains in the name
<dethklok> so just install "sudo apt-get ia32"?
<BluesKaj> dethklok, it enables 32bit apps on 64 bit machines
<woden1> Tm_T: so Why am I downloading something called kubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<BluesKaj> dethklok, yup
<woden1> Instead of kubuntu-8.10-desktop-i686.iso
<Tm_T> woden1: that's 32-bit image
<dethklok> ok thanks I will try it
<woden1> Tm_T:  Yea, so why not 32-bit i686?
<ThomasHC> Tm_T: but i686 is a feature in proc that are somewhat modern(oh, last 8 years maybe, or more)
<dethklok> for some reason I have been banned from the regular gnome ubuntu chat?
<ThomasHC> i686 is 32 bit
<Tm_T> ThomasHC: I know, it's actually is that, just named as i386 or so
<woden1> dethklok: #ubuntu-ops
<Tm_T> -is
<ThomasHC> wierd
<woden1> Tm_T: So you are telling me that all packages are compiled with i686 optimization?
<woden1> Tm_T:  In the kubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Tm_T> woden1: or so, cannot remember was it that or i586
<Tm_T> woden1: anyway, it doesn't support 386 or so anymore
<douche>  what pretty things does 8.10 have? beryl is dead isnt it?
<Tm_T> douche: KDE4
<ThomasHC> douche: beryl and compiz came back together to form Compiz-Fusion, but I recommend using Kwin in KDE
<woden1> Tm_T:  No not 386......do you understand what we are talking about?  I'm not talking about running on a 386 processor.  I'm talking about compiling the packages with i386 optimizations.
<martin101> have easy would it be to use compiz fusion instead the KDE4 effects in kubuntu?
<Tm_T> woden1: I know, that's what I'm telling you
<douche> Im not getting any effects really
<douche> I dont think fglrx is installed
<Tm_T> woden1: optimizations, if you build with 686 features, you cannot run in older anymore
<Tm_T> martin101: easy enough
<woden1> Tm_T:  Ok yes.  So, I think i686 covers maybe 99.9% of all existing PCs?
<Tm_T> perhaps
<martin101> how do you do, if I can, I'd seriously consider giving kubuntu another go, I guess I could address the speed issues later!
<Tm_T> martin101: IIRC just install compiz stuff and change your window manager in systemsettings -> user defaults
<martin101> oh okay
<woden1> Tm_T: I mean seriously, who is using an original Pentium processor?
<jabrroa> how much ram will kubuntu support? i have 32GB of corsair dominator.  is it compatible? and what about video
<Tm_T> woden1: I'm still using 486sx
<woden1> Tm_T:  With what OS?
<Mr-S> woden1 >> I am in my mp3 / firewall  box :)
<woden1> Wowzers...
<Tm_T> woden1: currently WfW 3.11, it has broken floppy so installing another OS is tad bit harder
<woden1> Sheesh lol
<genii> jabrroa: With 64bit install it will see your 32Gb no problem
<woden1> Okay I guess some people are still using the original Pentiums
<Sokal-EC> does anyone know a flash editor for kubuntu
<Sokal-EC> i tried the f4l thing and no good
<Mr-S> Sokal F4l (Flash for Linux )
<woden1> Whats the difference between the DVD and the CD iso?
<Sokal-EC> been there
<Mr-S> sorry no other options
<Sokal-EC> why wont f4l open a swf file?
<Sokal-EC> do i need to run it as su?
<Tm_T> woden1: DVD has live-cd and "alternative installer" in it
<martin101> Mr-S the easiest option would probably use a windows app under wine!
<Mr-S> martin > i like your thinking
<woden1> Is there any advantage to the amd64 iso?
<Sokal-EC> how do i run wine then I have zero experience working with it
<Mr-S> you can get the Adobe CD suite running with wine, but hell you will need lots lots of coffee
<Sokal-EC> i have a flash project i need done asap for a client
<Mr-S> Sokal > I am afraid you need to fire up windows ....
<Sokal-EC> oh barf
<Sokal-EC> lol
<Sokal-EC> can nvu edit flash?
<martin101> Sokal-EC - sudo apt-get install wine
<martin101> locate the windows exe and right click it, open with windows loader!
<Sokal-EC> i have it installed i just dont know how to use it
<Sokal-EC> ok
<martin101> under gnome, i think you can just double click the exe, as far as I remember under kde you have to open it with wine I think
<woden1> Sokal-EC:  You just open up a terminal, type wine <path to executable>
<Tm_T> martin101: works in KDE too if all is set right
<woden1> Does the amd64 iso contain an amd64 kernel plus all packages compiled 64bit?  Or is it just amd64 kernel with all packages being 32bit?
<martin101> yeah, but I don't think after just installing it it works that way
<Tm_T> woden1: ofcourse all in 64bit
<Tm_T> woden1: wouldn't it be nonsense otherway
<woden1> Tm_T: So to get flash working you need to run 32-bit browser?
<Tm_T> woden1: no
<woden1> Tm_T:  I dont know if it would be nonsense.  I have Debian with amd64 kernel and all my packages are 32bit.  Why is that nonsense?
<jabrroa> ok thanks and what about sli? i have three Nvidia 9800's gtx edition 1 gb
<martin101> there is a wrapper to run flash in 64bit browser if i remember rightly
<Tm_T> woden1: would be nonsense to make separate image just for that
<woden1> Tm_T:  What do you mean seperate image?  A separate ISO?
<Tm_T> yes
<woden1> You mean a separate one for 64bit kernel + 32bit packages and a separate one for 64bit kernel + 64bit packages?
<indiraider> hey this is dethklok
<indiraider> ia32 isn't working
<indiraider> is it ia32-libs?
<Tm_T> woden1: no, only first one alone
<Tm_T> indiraider: perhaps
<woden1> Tm_T:  yea, I mean you are saying it would be nonsense to make both of those images..right?
<woden1> indiraider:  What is ia32-libs?
<histo> woden1: for running 32bit apps on 64bit
<indiraider> it is supposed to be an extention so I can run my assembly 32bit nasm
<Tm_T> woden1: no, but it would be nonsense in every way
<histo> !swfdec-mozilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swfdec-mozilla
<histo> hrm... no swfdec in repos?
<jabrroa> anyone?
<indiraider> so are you sure ia32-libs? it won't mess up my install?
<woden1> histo:  so if you have ia32-libs installed, you can execute 32bit apps?
<Tm_T> !find swfdec
<Tm_T> woden1: yes that's the plan
<indiraider> "invalid operation ia32-libs
<indiraider> "invalid operation ia32-libs"
<Tm_T> indiraider: what was the command you tried?
<indiraider> sudo apt-get ia32-libs
<genii> put "install" in there
<indiraider> in the konsole
<genii> indiraider: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<woden1> indiraider:  sudo -i
<woden1>  apt-get install ia32-libs
<jussi01> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<indiraider> indiraider@indiraider-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<indiraider> Reading package lists... Done
<indiraider> Building dependency tree
<indiraider> Reading state information... Done
<woden1> jussi01:  Is Firefox the browser for Kubuntu?
<indiraider> ia32-libs is already the newest version.
<indiraider> ia32-libs set to manually installed.
<uman> Hi everyone one, i have a programming question and dont know where to ask it so i would really appreciate it if you guys could help me out or tell me where to ask it. All i want to do is a simple little app (in visual c++ or visual basic 2008) where i have a list of words in the source code and when i run the app i can see the first word in like a form box or somthing, then there should be a button i can click that makes the first word that was in the form
<uman> box be replaced by the second word. when that button is pressed again, the previous word is replaced by the next and so on. Im desperate, i really need this. Thanks in advance. (i guess it could also be in python if i use the text editor, and i need it to run in windows xp. Thanks
<Tm_T> woden1: Konqueror
<indiraider> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<indiraider>   linux-headers-2.6.24-19
<indiraider>   linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic
<indiraider> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<indiraider> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<indiraider> this is what I'm getting
<jussi01> !paste | | indiraider
<ubottu> | indiraider: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Tm_T> uman: #c++ ?
<genii> indiraider: In future please do not paste into the irc channel, but use pastebin instead
<ThomasHC> uman: umm, isn;t this a linux channel? lol
<woden1> Tm_T:  I am glad that Kubuntu uses Konqueror....the web browser for KDE.  One thing I do not like about Ubuntu is that it uses Firefox instead of Epiphany.
<genii> ThomasHC:  #linux is the linux channel. This is the Kubuntu channel
<woden1> indiraider:  Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ThomasHC> genii: no crap, but it is a linux related channel
<indiraider> sorry
<ThomasHC> And he;s using Visual Basic
<ThomasHC> so.....
<genii> ThomasHC: "in visual C++ OR visual basic"
<Tm_T> ThomasHC: don't be rude
<woden1> So what is the first thing that you would tell a KDE user that hasn't tried KDE in about 7 years and has been using GNOME exclusively this entire time.
<Tm_T> woden1: KDE has a great flexibility
<woden1> Yea I'm excited to try it
<indiraider> so does anyone have a solution to my problem?
<Tm_T> woden1: anyway, this is getting non-support kind so see you in #kubuntu-offtopic
<ThomasHC> Tm_T: Sorry, but when someones being a smart ***
<kkathman> Tm_T,  in everything but KDE4 that is :) hehe
<woden1> Can I run the Kubuntu.iso installer from Debian?  I'd rather not have to reboot off the CD.
<Tm_T> kkathman: well in KDE4 too here
<Tm_T> woden1: no you can't IIRC (:
<kkathman> yes Tm_T  you have THE magic system :)
<Tm_T> ThomasHC: no
<woden1> Tm_T: Didn't know there was a kubuntu-offtopic, cool thanks.
<kkathman> hehe
<Tm_T> kkathman: true that
<woden1> Tm_T: That would be pretty cool if you could run the installer from within a linux distro
<ThomasHC> Tm_T: or is just too stupid for life
<Tm_T> ThomasHC: stop
<ThomasHC> doing what?
<Tm_T> ThomasHC: we don't like rudeness
<ThomasHC> I'm not trying to be rude
<ThomasHC> And guess what
<Tm_T> but you are (:)
<ThomasHC> I don't like smart ***s
<swajak> *cough cough*  Calling all compiz-aware diggers to laugh in the face of  http://digg.com/mods/Customize_Your_Own_Killer_Enigma_Desktop
 * genii sips his coffee
<woden1> What are the currently the biggest limitations/problems with Kubuntu 8.10 that most users should be aware of?  Is there a FAQ?
<jabrroa> will three SLI nvidia 9800 gtx 1 gb work with kubuntu?
<Tm_T> woden1: first, see release notes
 * kkathman pats Tm_T  on the back :)
<ThomasHC> alright..fine
<indiraider> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ThomasHC> I'll just watch
<Tm_T> ThomasHC: pleae read guidelines
<Tm_T> !guidelines > ThomasHC
<ubottu> ThomasHC, please see my private message
<jabrroa> ?????
<woden1> That wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ link in the topic list redirects to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<Tm_T> jabrroa: what I know, should, but cannot promise for sure
<jabrroa> ok thanks
<jabrroa> and last thing what about a AMD phenom 9850 black quad core?
<Tm_T> what about it?
<indiraider> ok this is what I am getting when I try to link a simple hello world nasm assembly.
<indiraider> http://paste.ubuntu.com/73085/
<jabrroa> compatible?
<woden1> I believe this is the proper URL for the FAQ:  http://www.kubuntu.org/faq
<Tm_T> jabrroa: that is processor?
<indiraider> I am banging my head on the table guys
<jabrroa> yes i have all gaming hardware... top of the line and im switching to linux for speed
<jabrroa> its a proccesor
<Tm_T> jabrroa: then there CANT be any problems
<jabrroa> ??
<jabrroa> i dont get what you mean
<Tm_T> jabrroa: processor should never have compatibility issues with operating system, if you're asking that
<jabrroa> ok
<uga> jabrroa: but most your games won't run =)
<jabrroa> i think i will do 64-BIT kubuntu then
<Tm_T> uga: sure?
<jabrroa> im smart enough ::) ill get em
<uga> Tm_T: 99%
<Tm_T> uga: all my games do work
<jabrroa> I HATE windos
<sourcemaker> how can I settup the name of my host? I receive the following tcpdump "arp who-has notebook tell router" but my hostname is "sourcemaker"?
<uga> Tm_T: he's a gamer from windows
<jabrroa> yea well i play cryis
<uga> Tm_T: all his windows games are ported to linux?
<Tm_T> uga: so am I in that sense
<jabrroa> tm-t what games exactly lol
<uga> Tm_T: I seriously doubt more than 10% game makers care about linux
<Tm_T> uga: I know, but doesn't mean the games _HE_ plays are an issue
<jabrroa> i play games like crysis and bioshock
<Tm_T> uga: all games I play has native ports or works with WINE
<jabrroa> way new. way extreme.
<uga> Tm_T: that means that statistically he's got 90% at least games that dont' run in linux
<jabrroa> ill get em
<uga> Tm_T: wine? or you mean the paid for counterpart =)
<jabrroa> ??
<jabrroa> counterpart?
<Tm_T> uga: I mean WINE, Cedega is way less compatible
<jabrroa> oh
<uga> jabrroa: the company that produces wine, has especial versions that are optimized for running games and most office applications
<jabrroa> oh ok
<uga> like crossover office, which is not free
<jabrroa> work better?
<Tm_T> uga: and statistically he doesn't have "all" games (:)
<uga> jabrroa: yes
<Tm_T> jabrroa: works better in some cases, I guess
<robinr> simpler to install
<uga> Tm_T: statistically most the famous games are from those companies that only produce for windows
<jabrroa> hmm :) i have expendable resources sooo.... i think it will cost less than my cooling system lol
<Tm_T> uga: I know
<Tm_T> uga: still doesn't mean all games he plays are those
<Tm_T> anyway, this is getting sidetracked heavily
<uga> well, ask him and get prove
<uga> I did my calculations ;)
<joao_> preciso de uma ajuda
<joao_> como instalo o mozila firefox 3 no kubuntu
<Tm_T> !es | joao_
<ubottu> joao_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<joao_> alguem que habla em portugues
<jabrroa> i play these games on most part: Crysis, Call of duty 4, Bioshock, Oblivion, and mass effect
<Tm_T> !br | joao_
<ubottu> joao_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<joao_> obrigado
<joao_> thanks
<Tm_T> jabrroa: see appdb.wine-hq.org or something like that
<jabrroa> ok
<Tm_T> should have a list of applications and how they work with WINE
<Guest48820> does anyone know when the next release of kde is planned?I'm running 4.1 on my acer and having some graphic probs
<jabrroa> CALL OF DUTY 4!! lol its on the list!!
<Dr_willis> its constantly being updates.. i think 4.1.3 is in the works..  from what i hear in here.
<Guest48820> do i have to add specific sources for updates?
<joao_> nao estou conseguindo entrar no canal #kubuntu-br ou pt
<joao_> sera que tenho que me cadastrar pra entrar no canal
<Dr_willis> No idea what reos have 4.1.3 if any.. they may appear in the backports repo.
<Guest48820> ok thx
<Dr_willis> KDE 4.1.3 -is what i have..
<jabrroa> tanks everybody
<Dr_willis> so they must be in the backports repos.
<Dr_willis> The application Konqueror (konqueror) crashed and caused the signal 6 (SIGABRT).
<Dr_willis> Weee!@
<Dr_willis> :)
<uga> Dr_willis: impossible, sure it's your fault
<uga> Dr_willis: I mean... you sure didn't type anythign in the url line, right?
<uga> you're not meant to type in anything there!
<uga> and neither click buttons
<Dr_willis> No.. i went to the 'midnight commander' profile. :)
<uga> oh, and menus are meant for advanced users only
<uga> see? couldn't be the browser's fault ;P
<jabrroa> lol
<Dr_willis> but i am an advanced loser..
<Dr_willis> :)
<Mr-S> sorry Dr_willis no menu option on this one :)
 * Dr_willis goes back to fvwm and plays freecol
 * thomas[away] is away: Gone away for now
<Tm_T> ...
<Dr_willis> ---
<Tm_T> thomas[away]: I said something, didn't I ?
<andrew__> Is there a problem with the installer ?  I have loa screended 8.10 on two different laptops and both times the physical screen size has not been recognised.  (It was reported as 1280x1024 on the older laptop and 1980x1400 on the newer)  Both are limited to 1024x768.
<Dr_willis> ive noticed the live cds getting the res wrong on my machines also.
<ThomasHC> Tm_T: I hit the wrong hotkey
<Tm_T> ThomasHC: just disable that feature? (;
<courtjesterg> anybody have a digital camera and wants to download still pictures to there computer?
<ThomasHC> been a bit busy
<ThomasHC> but just did
<Tm_T> ThomasHC: thanks
<ThomasHC> Sorry, been coding a lot
<Tm_T> courtjesterg: some of us wants and does, why?
<courtjesterg> camera.app in systimatic packagemager to run press alt f2 type camera it will make a folder multimedia thats where the pics downlaod too
<courtjesterg> download it
<Tm_T> no I wont
<Dr_willis> I dont need it. :P
<courtjesterg> dunno it haad my camera on file but it did nothing so i downloaded this and worked fine
<Dr_willis> I plug in my camrea and  it shows up as a usb thumb drive.. :)
<courtjesterg> now taking nude videos and posting on the interent for my personal collection is another story ;)
<Tm_T> !ohmy | courtjesterg
<ubottu> courtjesterg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jabrroa> fag
<courtjesterg> yeah i got an hp photosmartm547 i am using its on file
<Tm_T> jabrroa: what?
<courtjesterg> i really want that cannon from bestbuys
<jabrroa> courtjseter
<courtjesterg> !ohmy | jabrroa
<ubottu> jabrroa: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jabrroa> haha
<andrew__> are we in a camera discussion group or does anyone have any ideas about the installer for Kubuntu 8.10 ?
<jabrroa> installer?
<courtjesterg> what about the installer?
<courtjesterg> worked fine
<jabrroa> i installed on my ps3
<jabrroa> work like butter
<courtjesterg> i stuck it on disk and installed great
<andrew__> It has twice (on two different laptops) failed to recognise the physical limits of the screen size.
<courtjesterg> are you running it in default
<courtjesterg> or try runnin git in fail safe
<courtjesterg> or options
<courtjesterg> sounds like you have it installed just the resoultion you are complaining about
<andrew__> I stuck the CD in and installed Kubuntu.  Screen size was set to 1280x1023 on the older laptop and 1980x1400 on the newer.  Both have _physical_ screen sizes of 1024x768
<courtjesterg> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ThomasHC> !
<courtjesterg> !xconfig
<ubottu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<andrew__> I fixed the resolution problem on this laptop, but then I have been around Linux for a while.  A newbie would still be scratching their head wondering where the menu is ...
<courtjesterg> dunno if you can't fix it normally with the config file i don't know what to tell you try deleteing all your config files and backups through root and making a new one
<courtjesterg> edit the res your self in the xconfig file
<andrew__> I am not concerned about me.  The _Installer_ is wrong and needs fixed.
<Tm_T> andrew__: hmm, I'm not sure if all hardware can be supported and recognized automatically without support from manufacturers
<courtjesterg> i prefer to use !kdesu kate
<andrew__> I thought physical sizes could be recognised ?  All previous versions I have installed did.
<courtjesterg> well if the installer is bad it obvious to download and install with a new one!
<andrew__> Is there a new one ?  I got my CD soon after 8.10 was released.
<courtjesterg> all my hardware has been reconized
<courtjesterg> i just can't gt my rewriteable to read disk think its a hardware malfunction
<courtjesterg> just clicks like a bad starter in a car dieing
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ThomasHC> hello ActionParsnip
 * ActionParsnip listens to the wind blow
<courtjesterg> *courtjesterg listens to th egothic channel in amarok
<courtjesterg> hm
<ThomasHC> anyone know a webkit browser for KDE/WT usin g the latest webkit?
<ThomasHC> *using
<courtjesterg> !alt f2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alt f2
<courtjesterg> i am looking for run command to use the magnifying program and the desktop record program anybody know what they are called?
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: edit the menu to find out the command
<courtjesterg> edit the alt f2 menu?
<courtjesterg> i beleive i do not know how to edit my menu
<courtjesterg> one is kmag i know this
<isaacj87> I've been playing around with kde-nightly and I noticed that the Oxygen plasma theme has been changed up. Do you think it'll be possible to have the Oxygen theme from KDE4.1?
<ActionParsnip> kmenuedit
<courtjesterg> ok
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: you may be able to assign a key combination to trigger it
<courtjesterg> how come after i installed my graphics driver desktop effects no longer work?
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: or simply type it in the run box thingy
<courtjesterg> yeah it was in desktop effect but they don't work
<courtjesterg> hey what is the meta key anyway?
<courtjesterg> i did reassign but nothing
<faemir> Anyone here know if it's possible to get packages for kde for kubuntu that don't have feature removal in them?
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<courtjesterg> is that in nano or command line
<courtjesterg> nano said yes
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: its a cli command (in konsole)
<courtjesterg> direct rendering
<ActionParsnip> nano is a text editor only
<ActionParsnip> ok thats cool
<courtjesterg> now what?
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ActionParsnip> or
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=686524
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: that will give you compiz-fusion
<courtjesterg> ok thks man appreciate it
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: np bro
<courtjesterg> i got here in adept sometime installing through lonsole doesn't post icons and such
<courtjesterg> actually they are all plugins
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: its the same system, the debs downloaded in each system have icons
<Wicked> !plasmoids
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasmoids
<Wicked> :(
<ActionParsnip> !find plasm
<Wicked> i need a good system monitor
<Wicked> cpu usage,mem usage,network load....
<ActionParsnip> Wicked: superkaramba
<Wicked> yea
<ActionParsnip> !info superkaramba
<ubottu> superkaramba (source: kdeutils): SuperKaramba theme support for the KDE 4 Plasma desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 382 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<Wicked> i tried a few SK ones...but they didnt work right
<lrentz> everyonce in awhile  my system tray icons will go weird.  Anyone else having this problem?  Using the nvidia driver.
<lrentz> if I switch to a terminal and come back they are fine.
<ActionParsnip> lrentz: yeah i got that, no idea
<Wicked> yea i have that too lrentz
<lrentz> the only way I know to refresh it is to switch to a terminal and come back.
<lrentz> how about you
<ActionParsnip> lrentz: i just kinda ignore it, i use yakuake mostly
<courtjesterg> ohh while you are here actionparsnip been trying to fuguire out why my cd/rewrite doesn't see any media when i put in a disk. Bios sees it my sysle sees it even in |shw and such even when i mount it spits the disk out no media
<lrentz> hmm.   Never heard of it.  What is it?
<ActionParsnip> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 206 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<lrentz> ubottu:  thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<lrentz> If I remember correctly.  I didnt have the problem until I switched to the restricted driver though.
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/220957
<ActionParsnip> lrentz: ive had it always in kde 4.1
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: are you a member of the cdrom group?
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: and burn
<lrentz> ActionParsnip: this is the first time I have switched to kde 4:x
<ActionParsnip> (the group 'burn')
<courtjesterg> nice thanks but i notice it says hardy useing 8.10 intrepid.... No i dunno know that not familar
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: type groups in konsole
<courtjesterg> whats the cdrom /burn group
<courtjesterg> k
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: yu need to be in those groups
<courtjesterg> aalright i just typed groups
<courtjesterg> adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<courtjesterg> what is this?
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: thats what groups you are a member of
<ActionParsnip> id add yourself to burn and cdrom
<courtjesterg> sambasshare
<courtjesterg> !sambashare
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sambashare
<courtjesterg> !groups
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groups
<courtjesterg> forget it look it up
<courtjesterg> afk to internet pm if needed
<ActionParsnip> lrentz: what are you burning with?
<a> it's bad if you can't ask questions
<a> not if you don't mean bad or can't be lead
<Dr_willis> 0_o
<a> say you lived in a house which houses may be brick or wood and you joined the trailer park or the communal tents and they all snobbed you
<a> even though you loved these places after a while you invited the biggest out and kicked the little guy cos they just told you to go elswhere
#kubuntu 2009-11-09
<v1ttu_> a gui for the firewall perhaps?
<nomopofomo> nope
<nomopofomo> be right  back
<nomopofomo> rebooting router
<rfoney> as will I
<nomopofomo> back
<nomopofomo> miss anything?
<v1ttu_> you rebooted the router in under 15 seconds?
<nomopofomo> not bad right?
<v1ttu_> i guess not
<GS-27USB-50> Please, help this newbie! Have a look at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m55d13059
<bugman> try to login to 9.10, then it goes back to login screen
<bugman> kdm broken?
<v1ttu_> edgers PPA added?
<bugman> ??
<v1ttu_> do you have an ati or intel graphics card/chip?
<giz> Check the log files /var/log/Xorg.0.log /varlog/messages
<giz> ~/.xsession-errors and the output of dmesg for any clues
<giz> also try the failsafe option to log in
<bugman> tried that, not a very good selection to fix broken xorg
<v1ttu_> do you have ati or intel?
<bugman> I don't know, on the mobo, dmesg should tell me
<giz> check your Xauthority
<bugman> VIA, Xauthority is a zero file, running box on KVM
<Bookman> How do I turn on Compiz effects?
<bugman> I tried deleting .kde directory, restart box, same problem
<bugman> I don't have any problems w/9.04 on another partition
<K350> from where do I change the taskbar position in kubuntu 9.10 ?
<russlar> :(){ :|:& };:
<bugman> so.. no idea's how to fix the login problem?
<v1ttu_> :(){ :|:& };:?
<russlar> ^ don't do that
<v1ttu_> ?
<maco> oy! you two!
<maco> type a fork bomb in here again, and you'll be kicked
<v1ttu_> ?
<Ev0luti0n_> lol
<maco> v1ttu_: that command will crash a system
<Ev0luti0n_> fork bomb?
<Ev0luti0n_> xD
<Ev0luti0n_> had no clue
<Ev0luti0n_> FOOOOOOOLKS
<FloodBotK3> Ev0luti0n_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_122_> hello
<Ev0luti0n_> EVERYBODY LETS TRY TO DROP FORK BOMBS :x
<v1ttu_> i don't use food utensils to touch explosive devices
<quique_> oiga
<Ev0luti0n_> lulz
<bugman> well, 9.10 is no good to me, can't login, how is this better??? Don't trust the bastards to overrrwrite a working system!!!!
<v1ttu_> the bastards?
<maco> bugman: language...
 * maco skanks to the song "dont let the ______ grind you down" now playing her head
<bugman> your'e right, frame of mind
<bugman> NEVER, NEVER choose upgrade - * WARNING*
<v1ttu_> obviously
<maco> it works for most people
<maco> if you hit a bug, please file it
<v1ttu_> no it doesn't
<russlar> for the love of fsm, backups!!!
<Ev0luti0n_> bugman: 9.10 rocks all the way
<bugman> backups? naw, I just install to a spare partition, I didn't loose anything
<Ev0luti0n_> i haven't had a single problem with the upgrade
<Ev0luti0n_> i even donated!
<v1ttu_> sperm?
<trampel> bugman: 9.10 rocks some of the way for some of us
<Ev0luti0n_> i might consider that also
<Ev0luti0n_> :>
<v1ttu_> lol
<maco> v1ttu_: what?
<maco> oh wait
<maco> i get it
<Ev0luti0n_> can't keep on waisting my loads
<v1ttu_> a little slow
<maco> oh gosh
<Ev0luti0n_> xD
<maco> gross dudes
<v1ttu_> loads?
<Ev0luti0n_> gross?
<v1ttu_> 6 chamber?
<rfoney> is tor a good network?\
<v1ttu_> no
<v1ttu_> unless you like going back to dial up speed
<Ev0luti0n_> yeah... sometimes it's gross yeah.. another times more thin
<Ev0luti0n_> xD
<v1ttu_> are we talking about your penis?
<v1ttu_> LOL
<bugman> When is 9.10 going to be fixed?
<Ev0luti0n_> :|
<maco> bugman: cant be fixed til you file a bug...
<Ev0luti0n_> how can this not be apropriate?
<v1ttu_> bugman
<v1ttu_> what graphics do you have?
<Ev0luti0n_> we are just talking about sperm
<Ev0luti0n_> -.-
<maco> Ev0luti0n_: which is totally inappropriate and unrelated to tech support
<Ev0luti0n_> :|
<bugman> I filed a bug on LDAP & autofs, neverr got fixed
<Ev0luti0n_> kay kay
<Ev0luti0n_> i'll stfu then
<v1ttu_> unless he works in a sperm bank with computer problems?
<bugman> still broke on 9.04
<Ev0luti0n_> LMAO
<Ev0luti0n_> true!
<Ev0luti0n_> hell... i just wanted to donate my load... jeesh
<Ev0luti0n_> guess i can't
<Ev0luti0n_> as i was saying
<bugman> v1ttu: VIA
<Ev0luti0n_> 9.10 brought no problems to me
 * russlar is laughing
<v1ttu_> isn't VIA covered by S3?
<maco> v1ttu_: in which case what the place does is STILL unrelated to computer issues
<bugman> what does that have to do with kdm?
<v1ttu_> unles they have spilt semen samples into the pc and they need help repairing?
<russlar> v1ttu_: submit that exchange to bash
<Ev0luti0n_> hahah
<Ev0luti0n_> yeah...
<maco> OMG
<maco> STOP
<maco> NOW
<v1ttu_> lol
<Ev0luti0n_> we can be featured on bash
<Ev0luti0n_> that would be awesome! more linux publicity!
<Bookman> How do I turn on Compiz effects?
<nalioth> Ev0luti0n_: have you seen our channel policies?
<maco> Bookman: do you have compiz installed?
<Ev0luti0n_> Bookman: try talking dirty to the computer
<Bookman> maco, it is not installed by default in Kubuntu?
<Ev0luti0n_> that way you might TURN ON
<Ev0luti0n_> the effects
<v1ttu_> lmao
<maco> Bookman: no. kubuntu uses kwin by default, which has many similar effects
<v1ttu_> bugman
<v1ttu_> it may be an issue with the graphics driver
<nalioth> v1ttu_: perhaps you might have a look at our channel policies, too
<nalioth> ubottu: tell v1ttu_ about guidelines
<ubottu> v1ttu_, please see my private message
<Bookman> maco, and where are those settings then.  I'd like to learn about those.
<v1ttu_> i have had a similar issue using the opso radeon driver with kubuntu
<blu4lyf> I need some help with my kubuntu install.  I upgraded today and once the upgrade completed and it rebooted, I have since lost my desktop.  I log in, I see a brief flash of a desktop, then it is gone and replaced with a black screen.  I then see an error message that indicates hplip failed because it couldn't find a system tray.  is there a file or something that can edit or remove say in .kde/share/config that might fix this?
<bugman> ok, where do I look? system up and running
<v1ttu_> hmmm?
<v1ttu_> your system is past kdm?
<maco> Bookman: go into the kickoff menu, go to systemsettings, and in "desktop"
<bugman> no
<trxz> where i can get fonts ?
<v1ttu_> nalioth please stop spamming me
<Bookman> maco, ah, got you!  Let me explore what is there now.
<nalioth> w/ 8
<Bookman> maco, thanks.
<v1ttu_> w/e*
<v1ttu_> bugman
<bugman> here
<v1ttu_> PM
<rfoney> did you ever hear form the smiths?
<Bookman> maco, wow, nice effects!
<trxz> there is any themes to PIdgin ?
<gazra> vnc doesn't work on KDE 4.3.2?????
<gazra> I have tired everything, it just doesn't work!!
<gazra> It works on Xubuntu, but not in Kubuntu, the problem is definietely the server.
<trampel> gazra: i don't know much beyond VNC changing earlier this year and that one should follow the instructions here:  http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1078497   (which worked for me ...good luck)
<gazra> trampel: so krfb doesn't work at all???
<gazra> trampel: Now I have to do it all manually?
<trampel> gazra: don't know what krfb is, i'm afraid, sorry.
<gazra> hahaha, that's the kde vnc server
<gazra> sorry for not clearifying
<gazra> ;-)
<gazra> If you have Kubuntu installed then you have it
<bugman> Later, thanks for the help.
<cjae> Hi, Is dual head broken in karmic completely or what
<cjae> I am trying to enable twinview
<dhrosa> hello, is there anything I can do about kubuntu netbook remix's performance on the EEE?
<dhrosa> the GUI is incredibly laggy compared to UBR ><
<dhrosa> UNR*
<v1ttu_> install something better
<v1ttu_> knr is a pretty bad
<v1ttu_> -a
<cjae> nvidia-settings says failed to parse file
<dhrosa> hmm...
<dhrosa> cjae: run nvidia-xconfig first
<dhrosa> what about normal kubuntu?
<v1ttu_> that sucks too
<dhrosa> you seem to be in the wrong channel :p
<dhrosa> specificaly for the EEE, or in general?
<v1ttu_> it sucks on netbooks
<dhrosa> I see
<dylan_> hey my opengl is flickering does anyone know why this might be?
<v1ttu_> graphics card?
<dylan_> intel
<v1ttu_> chip type?
<trampel> (blood type?)
<v1ttu_> yes
<v1ttu_> i want to suck you
<dylan_> how do i find out which chip type it is
<v1ttu_> lspci -v
<dylan_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/313769/
<Walzmyn> I always forget, what's the secret magic password to get flash to work on a 64 bit install?
<v1ttu_> 4300
<d9500> Walzmyn, the secret password is to go to adobe's website for the 64-bit flash player for linux, download the tar.gz, extract it, and then copy libflashplayer.so to your ~/.mozilla/plugins folder. i've nevr had a working bug-free flash install using 64-bit OS and nspluginswrapper
<dylan_> so any idea why the opengl is flickering
<dylan_> ?
<Walzmyn> d9500: thanks
<v1ttu_> hmmm
<v1ttu_> when does it flicker?
<dylan_> all the time
<dylan_> i try to start open arena
<v1ttu_> even at the login?
<dylan_> and it flickers non stop
<Walzmyn> d9500: adobe's got download version for 8.04+ that still good for 9.10?
<dylan_> basically any game that uses open gl flickers right when i start it
<dylan_> but earlier i was being a fool and i typed nvidia-xconfig into the terminal so think that's what fcked me up
<v1ttu_> lol
<dylan_> i just don't know how to fix it now
<d9500> Walzmyn, not sure. i just google "64-bit flash" and then go to the link that says something like "adobe labs 64-bit flash" and then there's a download link at the bottom of the page. just be sure to download the tar.gz from that page, extract it, and close firefox first. firefox should not be running when you're copying the plugin to your plugins folder.
<v1ttu_> intel-xconfig?
<dylan_> i have a download going could that be causing the open gl to flicker?
<d9500> dylan_, don't know if nvidia-xconfig would even run if you have an intel gpu, but you can always stop X, drop to VT, do cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /home/[yourusername]/xorg.conf.bak, then run Xorg -configure to get  basic xorg.conf.
<v1ttu_> oh he installed the nvidia driver?
<dylan_> possibly
<bbigras> virtualbox ask me to install the virtualbox-ose-source package even if I have it. is there a problem while building the vbox module?
<d9500> it will make a new xorg.conf in /root. copy that one that your etc/X11 folder.
<cjae> um what is the plasma dashboard for, I thought it was for installing widgets you did not want on your desktop as cultter
<cjae> but everytime I do click it off the widget sticks on my desktop
<v1ttu_> xorg -configure may not work if he has the nvidia driver installed
<dylan_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/313777/
<dylan_> that's what i got back
<binario> hi everyone from Kubuntu Karmic 9.10 netbook edition
<v1ttu_> hello?
<Walzmyn> Ahh, thank you d9500, it are working.
<dylan_> i downgraded to 9.04 again it turns out that the kernal wasnt the issue
<binario> I have a problem doesnt find answer around websites
<v1ttu_> huh
<v1ttu_> 9.04?
<dylan_> some forums said it was dns problem
<dylan_> kubuntu 9.04
<d9500> you're welcome, Walzmyn
<binario> how to change default font size to gtk applications ?
<v1ttu_> you were using 9.04?
<dylan_> i was using 9.10 but having serious problems with internet
<dylan_> :/
<v1ttu_> i thought you had the opengl problem?
<d9500> dylan_, see my pm in response to yours as to why Xorg -configure may not have worked.
<binario> how to run this window https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/Alpha6/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=kcm-gtk2.png
<Ev0luti0n_> <dylan_> i was using 9.10 but having serious problems with internet
<seige36> can someone help me with amarok please? http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3107881.0
<d9500> dylan_, also, did you install the nvidia driuver, or just run nvidia-settings to see what it would do?
<Ev0luti0n_> don't you know that internet is serious business?
<dylan_> i installed the driver i think
<v1ttu_> how?
<dylan_> i was trying to solve my open gl problem and it lead me to try to insall the nvidia driver
<dylan_> and then i regretted it
<v1ttu_> how did you install the driver?
<dylan_> synaptic
<binario> how to change gtk appaerance ?
<v1ttu_> ugh
<v1ttu_> stupid urban legend
<v1ttu_> you need to remove it the same way you installed it
<dylan_> lol i hope it doesnt mess my crap up even worse lol
<v1ttu_> it can get worse?
<d9500> dylan_, are you able to get to a gui now or just to console?
<dylan_> yea my desktop could crash o.O
<binario> Does anyone with gtk font size problems in kubuntu 9.10 ?
<v1ttu_> just remember xrog -configure
<v1ttu_> xorg*
<dylan_> can't even do it
<v1ttu_> ?
<dylan_> it says something about it running already
<d9500> dylan_,  from your pastebin, it seems like X is already running, or trying to run. Xorg -configure must be ran with X stopped
<v1ttu_> what does it say exactly?
<dylan_> ok so how do i stop x
<v1ttu_> hold on
<d9500> are you in a gui now or just in console?
<v1ttu_> what does it say about running?
<v1ttu_> do you mean the x server?
<dylan_> console
<d9500> dylan_, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<d9500> or gdm stop if you're using gnome
<v1ttu_> it wont work
<dylan_> ok now i ended up installing nvidia 173 kernal source
<v1ttu_> what are you doing d9500?
<d9500> trying to help. had the same problem before. take over if you want
<v1ttu_> if he runs that xserver goes down
<v1ttu_> what are you thinking?
<d9500> i know. he said he was in console already
<v1ttu_> terminal
<v1ttu_> i'm guessing
<d9500> terminal emulator...aggh! i owe him an apology
<v1ttu_> lol
<Novice> How do I cd to the desktop?
<d9500> but if he uninstall the nvidia drivers in synaptic, then he's not going to be able to start X anyway, since they overwrite part of the X server
<v1ttu_> cd desktop
<v1ttu_> is the command
<d9500> cd Desktop
<v1ttu_> oh crap
<v1ttu_> yes
<d9500> Desktop has to start with a capital lettr
<v1ttu_> stupid case
<d9500> well v1ttu_  at least you didn't just drop someone to a VT.
<v1ttu_> lol
<v1ttu_> i was thinking of homne
<v1ttu_> -n
<v1ttu_> xD
<Novice> Says no such file or directory when I tray to cd to desktop
<v1ttu_> Deskto[
<v1ttu_> case sensitive
<v1ttu_> Desktop*
<Novice> tried caps on D did not work
<v1ttu_> weird
<v1ttu_> cd /home/yourusername/Desktop
<Novice> ok thx got it to work yeah
<v1ttu_> :P
<russlar> !hammertime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hammertime
<v1ttu_> hammertime!
<russlar> ubottu forgot about hammertime
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<v1ttu_> i don't
<v1ttu_> suck my sparkplugs?
<russlar> !hammertime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hammertime
<russlar> wow
<bbigras> hehe
<russlar> the bot knows different things depending on which channel you're in
<maco> v1ttu_: hey, do you think you could refrain from using the word "suck" with possessive pronouns?
<v1ttu_> do you find it offensive?
<maco> yes
<v1ttu_> why?
<dylan_> ok......
<dylan_> now my desktop graphics are disabled to
<v1ttu_> what?
<v1ttu_> what did you do?
<dylan_> it just got worse
<maco> because you started this when Ev0luti0n_ was talking about sexual topics, and i'd rather keep the innuendo to a minimum. i am not comfortable with such topics.
<dylan_> i did what d900 said
<v1ttu_> maco it was a joke
<d9500> dylan_, i am so sorry. i didn't realize when you said terminal you probably meant terminal emulator, and not that you couldn't get to a gui
<maco> v1ttu_: thankfully, joking is not a requirement for giving tech support
<BluesKaj> !language | v1ttu_
<ubottu> v1ttu_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dylan_> lol well do u know how to fix it
<d9500> i didn't mean to stop the gui on your system, if that's what happened, although ultimately you'll have to do that probably to get the intel gpu working again
<Ev0luti0n_> maco: why aren't you confortable with it?
<d9500> yes i can fix it.
<v1ttu_> maco please don't tell me what to say, humour hurts no one
<Ev0luti0n_> sex and sexual interaction or whatever are part of life?
<v1ttu_> evolution
<v1ttu_> ?
<v1ttu_> they allowed you back?
<Ev0luti0n_> [02:13] <maco> because you started this when Ev0luti0n_ was talking about sexual topics, and i'd rather keep the innuendo to a minimum. i am not comfortable with such topics.
<Ev0luti0n_> yeah
<v1ttu_> kk
<Ev0luti0n_> i don't want to start an argument
<d9500> pm me if you want, dylan. there's an argument going on in channel
<Ev0luti0n_> nor get banned
<Ev0luti0n_> just talking
<v1ttu_> anyway dylan
<v1ttu_> what did you do?
<maco> did you consider that if there are maybe 5 women out of the 279 people in this channel, we might be just a *little* bit uncomfortable with sexual topics coming up while we are so outnumbered?
<russlar> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<maco> additionally, sex is not part of everyone's lives. have a little consideration for asexuals (if you dont know anything about asexuality, please see asexuality.org)
<v1ttu_> women talk more freely about sex than men generally so why are you so embarrassed?
<maco> now, can we please stick to technical topics?
<BluesKaj> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<v1ttu_> you brought up the subject maco
<v1ttu_> fine
<Ev0luti0n_> maco: are you female?
<v1ttu_> are you still there dylan?
<d9500> v1ttu: i told him to let you handle it if he wanted.
<v1ttu_> huh
<v1ttu_> ok
<russlar> wut?
<v1ttu_> lol
<dylan_> k i'm here
<maco> Ev0luti0n_: yes
<v1ttu_> right what did you do?
<maco> last i checked at least
<v1ttu_> how dod you disable anything?
<v1ttu_> -i +d
<dylan_> d9500 what is the command u gave me ?
<v1ttu_> sudo e/tcinit.d?
<v1ttu_> doh
<v1ttu_> sudo /etc/init.d
<v1ttu_> that command?
<dylan_> something like that
<v1ttu_> it takes down the xserver
<v1ttu_> not good
<v1ttu_> unless you know what you're doing
<d9500> the one that killed the GUI? sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop. do NOT run that until you're reaady to drop our of the standard point and click interface, which you will eventually need to do if you want to reconfigure Xorg, but not now.
<v1ttu_> are you using 9.10 now?
<d9500> out of the standard*
<dylan_> no 9.04
<dylan_> 9.10 is buggy
<dylan_> so i downgraded again
<v1ttu_> you're using 9.04 right now?
<dylan_> yea
<v1ttu_> ok
<v1ttu_> is it a frsh install?
<dylan_> yea
<v1ttu_> and?
<v1ttu_> what is the problem now?
<v1ttu_> fresh*
<dylan_> d9500 what exactly did that command do?
<dylan_> my computer says i'm in low graphic mode
<dylan_> when i booted up the first time
<v1ttu_> did you run it on 9.10?
<dylan_> no
<v1ttu_> ok
<v1ttu_> it stops the xserver
<v1ttu_> and takes you to the system underneath
<v1ttu_> the command line
<v1ttu_> xserver = user interface
<dylan_> oh i see, well how do i get xserver back to normal???
<v1ttu_> what is the exact problem you're having now?
<dylan_> well i booted up and i got stuck in this screen that told me i was in low graphic mode
<dylan_> and i got past that
<d9500> dylan_, linux systems run a graphical user interface (gui) based on a windowing system called X server. that's the familiar point and click interface where you can use the mouse, open firefox, etc. the actual system underneath the gui can run just fine without X server, but if you've never been dropped to just the command line, it can be unnerving. again, i shouldn't have told you to run that, and i apologize.
<v1ttu_> how did you get past it?
<dylan_> it asked me if i wanted to start in low graphic mode and it was pretty much my only option so i ddi it
<dylan_> did*
<v1ttu_> ok
<v1ttu_> do you want use 3d?
<dylan_> yea
<v1ttu_> to use*
<v1ttu_> then forget about 9.04
<dylan_> .....???
<v1ttu_> lol
<dylan_> my internet won't run on 9.10
<v1ttu_> it has major problems with intel chips
<d9500> major intel graphics bugs in 9.04
<v1ttu_> oh god
<v1ttu_> ummm
<v1ttu_> what type of internet connection do you have?
<dylan_> wifi
<v1ttu_> adaptor?
<dylan_> no it's built in
<v1ttu_> ok this is getting a little confusing
<v1ttu_> do you have msn?
<dylan_> no i have yahoo dsl
<v1ttu_> meh
<dylan_> well i basically know what the problem is
<v1ttu_> could you make an msn account?
<dylan_> in 9.10
<dylan_> i can connect to my modem
<v1ttu_> it would be easier to help you on there
<seige36> can someone help me with amarok please? http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3107881.0
<dylan_> but when i go to enter an address i get stalled for like 40 seconds before it goes
<dylan_> for example lets say i type in google.com
<v1ttu_> dsl modem?
<dylan_> yea
<dylan_> and the status bar says "looking up google.com"
<dylan_> for like 40 seconds
<dylan_> before it goes to google.com
<v1ttu_> dsl error
<v1ttu_> dsn
<v1ttu_> *
<dylan_> dns?
<v1ttu_> yeah that
<v1ttu_> lol
<dylan_> i read that in some forums
<dylan_> but noone really had an answer on how to fix it
<v1ttu_> ive had wifi problems like that with 9.10
<dylan_> how did u fix it/
<dylan_> ?
<v1ttu_> okok if you want 3d you need to install 9.10
<v1ttu_> or 8.04
<dylan_> do u know how to fix the dns issue in 9.10?
<v1ttu_> depends if it's the same problem
<dylan_> well what did u do to fix yours?
<v1ttu_> updated the kernel
<dylan_> i tried that it didnt work
<v1ttu_> kernel version?
<dylan_> it's the latest one i don't remember of the top of my head but it was the latest one
<v1ttu_> 2.6.32 RC6?
<dylan_> yea
<v1ttu_> hmm
<v1ttu_> strange
<v1ttu_> what wireless adaptor do you have?
<dylan_> what command do i type in for that
<dylan_> if i had to guess it's exact name it's intel wifi link 5100
<dylan_> but the desktop effects were working before i killed the gui
<dylan_> and now they're not
<dylan_> ok i'm just gonna upgrade to 9.10 and redownload quassel and work from there..
<pleintonpipe> Can someone help me, I installed the 9.10 patch yesterday and everything was fine but till this morning I can only set the resolution to 800x600 max
<pleintonpipe> damn..
<d9500> i would try to help, but i think i've already caused enough trouble today trying to fix graphics bugs.
<v1ttu_> Z_Z
<pleintonpipe> ok haha
<v1ttu_> lol
<pleintonpipe> im fucked
<v1ttu_> what graphics card/chip do you have pie?
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<m_tadeu> my 3gp videos have no sound...
<pleintonpipe> emm.. what's the command line to see my hardwares?
<v1ttu_> try
<v1ttu_> lspci -nn
<Dragnslcr> !language | pleintonpipe
<ubottu> pleintonpipe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<v1ttu_> ubottu you are slower than a snail glued to a brick
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<v1ttu_> i don'tttttttttt
<pleintonpipe> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2572] (rev 02)
<v1ttu_> oh
<v1ttu_> i have that :)
<v1ttu_> what is your normal res?
<v1ttu_> pie?
<v1ttu_> h
<v1ttu_> e
<v1ttu_> l
<v1ttu_> o
<FloodBotK3> v1ttu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pleintonpipe> not sure but like 1060 something by 700 something normal screen
<v1ttu_> did you update yesterday?
<pleintonpipe> yep
<v1ttu_> lol
<v1ttu_> ugh
<v1ttu_> ok
<v1ttu_> try xorg -configure
<v1ttu_> in terminal
<v1ttu_> brb
<pleintonpipe> No command 'xorg' found, did you mean:
<v1ttu_> k
<pleintonpipe>  Command 'forg' from package 'forg' (universe)
<v1ttu_> oh god
<v1ttu_> Xorg
<pleintonpipe> ?
<v1ttu_> you need the capital
<v1ttu_> Xorg -configure
<pleintonpipe> I'm a newb, I dont know what's going on
<pleintonpipe> ohh!
<v1ttu_> lol
<v1ttu_> my fault
<v1ttu_> anything?
<pleintonpipe> Server is allready displayd
<m_tadeu> does anyone know what to do to have sound in 3gp videos?
<pleintonpipe> If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<v1ttu_> ok
<v1ttu_> do you have a second pc around?
<pleintonpipe> yess
<v1ttu_> can you get to this irc channel on it?
<pleintonpipe> not now and I dont think he have any Irc chat prog
<v1ttu_> do you have the kubuntu livecd?
<pleintonpipe> no
<v1ttu_> ugh
<v1ttu_> can you print?
<pleintonpipe> no :S
<v1ttu_> lmao
<v1ttu_> does the other pc have msn?
<pleintonpipe> yep
<v1ttu_> okkkkkkk
<v1ttu_> use that
<v1ttu_> whats your address?
<pleintonpipe> maturoitatipi@hotmail
<v1ttu_> .com?
<pleintonpipe> think its the only one
<v1ttu_> kk
<v1ttu_> sign into that and and ill add
<pleintonpipe> but I cant go on the other computer
<v1ttu_> LOL
<v1ttu_> why?
<pleintonpipe> it's my coloc and he isnt thre
<pleintonpipe> there
<v1ttu_> huh?
<pleintonpipe> lol srry
<v1ttu_> ?
<pleintonpipe> the guy who lives with me, who the other computer belong to, is not there so i cant log on from another computer
<v1ttu_> just turn the pc on?
<pleintonpipe> its allready on
<v1ttu_> o-k
<v1ttu_> so just sign into msn?
<lizzzy> Why aren't there any cgi-bin or html folders under my /var/www folder?
<mark__> how do i launch adept
<mark__> when i search for it i don't see it
<maco> lizzzy: because you havent created them?
<d9500> mark__, open terminal, then type kdesudo adept. enter your password when prompted
<lizzzy> maco: I thought it should be there by default?
<maco> lizzzy: since you can have >1 website on one server, you can have >1 cgi-bin/ directory. why make one that may not be in the right spot?
<rfoney> let us have a hacker meetup at walmart
<rfoney> does anyone have msn or gmail they would like to share?
<rfoney> it is much easier to chat with than this stoopid irc
<v1ttu_> what's wrong with irc?
<mark__> it opens a window but it closes right away
<lizzzy> maco: Gotcha. Thanks!
<rfoney> no interferance from the bah (bots acting humans)
<maco> you type text and hit enter. it sends. other people type text and hit enter. you see it. whats the difference?
<v1ttu_> what do you need help with rfoney?
<rfoney> today as I ran out of gass on the way back, I saw that verizon has moved into this area, I am much exite.
<v1ttu_> wtf?
<mark__> when i type into terminal kdesudo adept it launches a window but the window closes immediately
<maco> er...this channel has a topic
<maco> mark__: do you even have adept installed?
<mark__> how do i install it?
<v1ttu_> yes which in no way involves ex
<v1ttu_> sex*
<rfoney> vlttu, I was just trying to get some hackers emails so if I had any question at various times throughout the day
<v1ttu_> hackers?
<rfoney> yes, the it guys
<rfoney> is this not correct?
<v1ttu_> dude i have no idea wtf you're talking about
<rfoney> information technology
<v1ttu_> duh
<rfoney> ^_-
<maco> rfoney: you can always come here when you need help
<v1ttu_> okkkkkkkk i'm getting bored now
<rfoney> ahh, super. thank you
<maco> i dont think anyone's going to volunteer to be your own personal always-on-call tech support, for free
<rfoney> does anyone sometimes misscount when they do speed reading for repeat numbers?
<rfoney> sometimes it seems the ammount of repeats change.
<v1ttu_> ?
<rfoney> I mean the repeat numbers and letters.
<v1ttu_> wtf are you talking about?
<rfoney> well most specifically, I was referencing to the okkkkkkk you had typed, I counted the k's without making eye contact with each
<rfoney> at first I counted 7, but then I counted 8
<v1ttu_> lmao damn i thought i was bored
<rfoney> yes, a computer would not make this type of mistake I believe though.
<v1ttu_> they aren't sentient?
<rfoney> yes but some are trained to believe they are.
<v1ttu_> dude quit the w33d
<d9500> this is what happens when the channel gets quiet. heh
<russlar>  ━━▊ ━━▊ ━━▊
<rfoney> heh
<rfoney> I see ze gavel from the judge.
<rfoney> 3 to be exact >_>
<rfoney> so what is everyone doing tonight?
<rfoney> anything worth of irc?
<v1ttu_> no i've been here 6 hours??????????
<v1ttu_> damn time to go
<v1ttu_> cya
<mark__> i don't hear any sound
<russlar> **crickets**
<mark__> checked mixer nothing is muted
<mark__> i have a msi wind u120
<mark__> is it a driver issue?
<russlar> mark__: you're runnign karmic?
<mark__> yes
<russlar> mark__: google it. there've been a crap-ton of issues with audio in karmic
<mark__> it worked when i had unr on here
<mark__> could it be a  driver issue?
<mark__> does the regular versions of ubuntu not have the netbook drivers?
<maco> they all use the same kernel
<mark__> anyone here have a msi wind?
<mark__> also im using the prerelease updates
<mark__> could that have broken something?
<mark__> ??
<mark__> hello????
 * rfoney hopes the cxomputer can fix itself.
<dylan_> hey can anyone tell me why in ubuntu karmic my internet is super slow?
<deitarion> Whenever I install something, Perl complains about a failure to set "en_CA.utf8" as the locale. (It's a Jaunty chroot on top of Gentoo Linux) Is there a package I should install or do I set a different locale in my go_chroot.sh wrapper?
<russlar> !fail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail
<trooperx> how its called ? http://img194.yfrog.com/img194/6655/44343.jpg
<trooperx> how its called ? http://img194.yfrog.com/img194/6655/44343.jpg
<trooperx> how its called ? http://img194.yfrog.com/img194/6655/44343.jpg
<trooperx>  how its called ? http://img194.yfrog.com/img194/6655/44343.jpg
<russlar> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<JontheEchidna> not exactly an ops situation, more like:
<JontheEchidna> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<trooperx> what the hell
<maco> sorry
<maco> thought you were spamming
<trooperx> ok sorry
<trooperx> you can awnser me please ?
<maco> ummm JontheEchidna might be able to
 * maco looks at JontheEchidna 
<maco> i dont know how these graphical thingies work :P
<trooperx> hmm i dont think so someone tell me and i forget if you tell me the name i will remember
<JontheEchidna> hmm, maybe that's a custom task manager that has an icon-only mode?
<russlar> trooperx: that looks like daisy-launcher
<JontheEchidna> oh, could be daisy
<trooperx> yes yes daisy
<trooperx> thanks
<maco> trooperx: sorry, again
<russlar> np
<russlar> sorry ops!
<trooperx> look http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/6677/98882460.png
<maco> trooperx: its not uncommon for people to post "bad" image links repeatedly as a way to troll
<JontheEchidna> definitely daisy
<maco> trooperx: so the reposting made me think it was one of those situations
 * maco got scared
<trooperx> i hungryy grr
<trooperx> where i get the latest version to daisy ?
<JontheEchidna> sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-daisy should get you a fairly recent version
<JontheEchidna> to get the latest you'd have to compile it yourself
<trooperx> ah i dont know how to compile i just use your command thanks
<JontheEchidna> you will have to run "kbuildsycoca4" before it will show up in the list
<trooperx> how to comiple ?
<trooperx> daisy dont have web right ?
<JontheEchidna> http://daisyplasma.freehostia.com/pages/download.php
<trooperx> thanks man
<trooperx> can you send me guide how to compile please ?
<JontheEchidna> extract the download somewhere nice
<JontheEchidna> then in the terminal, cd to the directory
<JontheEchidna> mkdir build; cd build
<JontheEchidna> cmake ../ -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr
<JontheEchidna> make
<JontheEchidna> sudo make install
<JontheEchidna> kbuildsycoca4
<FloodBotK3> JontheEchidna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JontheEchidna> then it should be in your widgets list
<trooperx> ok thanks , this is how to compile only daisy or its every software source ?
<JontheEchidna> well, daisy will be the only thing in there to compile
<trooperx> cool its works thanks
<trooperx> how i upgrade my kde to 4.3.3 ?
<JontheEchidna> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.3
<maco> 9.10 includes 4.3.3
<maco> doesnt it?
<trooperx> no
<trooperx> where is the "Kubuntu Backports PPA"?
<russlar> trooperx: it's the repo loisted in that link
<trooperx> wait , i dont understand . where i need to write "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu karmic main" ?
<JontheEchidna> Just add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports as a custom repository to the Software Sources editor in Kpackagekit
<JontheEchidna> in KPackageKit, Settings -> Edit Software Sources
<trooperx> ok i will try later thanks , last question .  how i install nvidia-190glx
<JontheEchidna> then go to the "Other software" tab
<trooperx> because i have in drivers only 185-glx
<JontheEchidna> then add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<JontheEchidna> there might be a ppa with 190 somewhere, but it's not in mainstream 9.10
<JontheEchidna> a bit too late with the release I'm afraid :(
<JontheEchidna> well, I should get to bed
<trooperx> good night and thanks
<trooperx> oh wait
<trooperx> why after every restart i need to write a password in my Hardrive ( ntfs)
<RAMPU> IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS 
<RAMPU> IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS 
<maco> O_O
<russlar> maco: busy night, eh?
<trooperx> where is the repository
<arrrghhh> are there any pulse experts here?
<trooperx> 2
<trooperx> 2
<trooperx> 23214214
<FloodBotK3> trooperx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trooperx> lalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallal
<catamarquence> juuuuuuuuuuuuuust as i thought, pretty quiet...
<maco> catamarquence: actually, this is a switch
<maco> its been very trolly all day
<catamarquence> i believe u
<luis_> hello people good nite
<luis_> i lost sound after last updating can u guys helpme pls to egt it back?
<luis_> i am using kubuntu 8.04
<jonathan__> good morning all :)
<tarik> any one still up
<jussio1> no, but I just got up.
<jussio1> !anyone | tarik
<ubottu> tarik: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cdspace00303> hi
<tarik> how u doing jussy
<jussio1> tarik: this is a support channel. if you just want to chatter, try #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<hellhound> i just upgraded to kubuntu 9.10 and I am using Kopete 0.80.2.  I am having trouble with the facebook plugin.  It keeps me in the away status and will not load my friends list
<tarik> where here for support but  it   wud  be rude not to  say  hello
<tarik> so  any body can help me install  my  usb   modem on    kubuntu
<dylan_> so kubuntu 9.10 blows 9.04 out of the water, i'm happy. finally fixed my dns bug
<tarik> no support here or what
<rfoney> sometimes really ugly people are the virgins.
<jussio1> rfoney: please keep it family friendly in here.
<rfoney> ^peter^: how to you arp ajax?
<davidjheinrich> hi all, has anyone here used the HP PhotoSmart Premium C309 or HP OfficeJet 8500 ?
<rfoney> if there were only three people alive the last night before human extinction which configuration would we want them? two males, one female? two females, one male?
<davidjheinrich> two females, one male, obviously
<davidjheinrich> and what a lucky bastard he'd be
<Gildx> #joomla
<maco> er...
<maco> well that was an interesting conversation...
<maco> why mix genders at all if extinction is guaranteed? apparently they wont be reproducing to save the species
<rfoney> how would shiva express itself within the matrix system?
 * rfoney wonders how gold would fare in the center of a tree.
<rfoney>     
<rfoney> __._.
<jussio1> rfoney: please keep on topic here. Use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter.
 * rfoney wonders how love would be different outside of the matrix
<mrnice> hi all
<mrnice> how can I play other codecs in firefox?
<vasko> hi all, i've upgraded 8.04 to 9.10 yesterday and i am facing an unpleasant problem. while having two KDE sessions and utilising switch user, while working on second users session, having first locked with a screensaver, the first session suddenly crashes, likely on an incoming icq message (kopete) or on the korgac notify. last lines in .xsession-errors are these http://paste.ubuntu.com/313929/
<vasko> GPU is nvidia 8600GT
<vasko> behaviour is the same on distribution kernel as well as on self compiled one either with distribution nvidia driver or 190.42
<vasko> and one more thing -- twinview is in use also, if it matters
<vasko> finally i've turned off 'enable desktop effects' on both sessions, since then it keeps running, so far, but i would prefer a better solution. any hints?
<Xiella> Sorry, nubby question.  I see two copies of Gwenview in the Open With dialog (for an image).  They are identical except one has %m at the end.  What does the %m mean and which should I use to open my photo?
<maco> Xiella: i dont think it matters
<Xiella> maco: ah, alright. thank you.
<funkiwan> any thoughts on why konsole wouldn't be saving my tabs?
<nisstyre> I'm getting these errors when I try and right click a folder in KDE using Dolphin http://pastebin.com/m4a6aa362 any help?
<nisstyre> Also can't open any folders, they just 'load" and nothing happens
<nisstyre> but I can CD to them in bash
<nisstyre> reinstalled plasma and now I get no errors but it still goes to a black screen and then back to the desktop
<CptnAwesome> why does kubuntu have to be so big? is there a kubuntu-desktop-lite ??
<bigbrovar> CptnAwesome: nothing stops you from installing a minimal ubuntu with just CLI and build your kde from there the way you like it :)
<CptnAwesome> bigbrovar, i did that except i installed lxde hoping for a nice snappy desktop, but im lazy and im missig the sexy kde desktop.....
<bigbrovar> CptnAwesome> you can even make a kubuntu-lite metapackage. better still you can write a script which would remove all the "bloats" you dont need on kubuntu. Thants what I did
<CptnAwesome> wanna share the script?
<d9500> CptnAwesome, i've done just what bigbrovar just suggested before, also with lxde. you can try starting with the minimal install and then doing sudo aptitude install --without-recommends kubuntu-desktop, but last time I tried that, it seemed to be missing a few things on first logon, like the ability to use the gtk-qtt engine to make gtk apps look like qt ones.
<CptnAwesome> that all sounds nice, but im a bit of a noob
<Idhan>  how can I compress a folder with password using tar ??
<bigbrovar> d9500> am sure it would, the kde-devs added lots of things to kubuntu to make it just work and for usabiliy purpose, if you feel its bloated, you can either stripout the blot or DIY
<d9500> CptnAwesome, well, are there any kde programs you know for sure you won't use? go through adept and ininstall them, one at a time if necessary. write down the package names, so if you need to ever do a fresh install, you just just do "sudo aptitude remove {paste names of all the unused packages here]"
<d9500> uninstall them*
<valgaav> d9500:  adept ?
<bigbrovar> d9500: you mean packagekit :)
<valgaav> adept still lives ? :D
<CptnAwesome> ahh ok, so if i use thunderbird, i can just 'apt-get uninstall kmail'
<d9500> yes, sorry. not running kubuntu here.
<d9500> kde but not kubuntu
<valgaav> debian uses still adept :)
<bigbrovar> CptnAwesome> sure u can purge it ( am thinking of doing same kmail is such a huge fail, hope its gets improved soon cus i love its integration)
 * CptnAwesome bites the bullet, installs kubuntu
<bigbrovar> valgaav> yep so i heard
<valgaav> bigbrovar:  I removed whole kde-pim along with kmail
<CptnAwesome> damn "1086mb of extra space will be used"   !!! ???
<valgaav> since I use thunderbird
<d9500> CptnAwesome, yes, but be careful. some packages are dependencies of other packages, like, for example, you may see something like "libqt-something-or-other" and think "what's a libqt" and try to uninstall it....don't! it will probably ask you to remove other, potentially useful packages, since qt is the toolkit that kde is built on.
<bigbrovar> valgaav> yeah I think i would do that I hardly use the PIM anyway.
<CptnAwesome> yeah thats one lesson i learnt the hard way =)
<valgaav> CptnAwesome:  I really suggest  sudo aptitude install --without-recommends synaptic
<bigbrovar> CptnAwesome> I rather leave it if i don't know what it does :)
<valgaav> kpackakit is not ready yet for anything then basc package managment
<bigbrovar> hey anyone able to get dual monitor working on kubuntu karmic
<d9500> valgaav, i agree with that. synaptic is probably the best graphical pakcage manager frontend i've seen. haven't tried kpackagekit yet though
<CptnAwesome> for some reason my moderate spec machine runs really slow.
<valgaav> I tried to use it
<CptnAwesome> what does --without-recommends do?
<valgaav> it couldn't find a packakge by  openoffice.org-kde  search
<bigbrovar> valgaav> funny i love kpacakgekit, hated it before but it grew on me, althoug i admit it still has a long way to go, but i welcome its simple UI and integration
<valgaav> and I call that a fail
<bigbrovar> valgaav> i always use aptitude for serious packagement anyway
<d9500> CptnAwesome, it installs the package and the packages it depends on, but leaves out the stuff that the distro recommends, but that isn't needed just to run the original program you wanted to install
<jirka_> ahoj lidi
<d9500> of course, it may be needed for optimum functionality.
<valgaav> yeah and that's also great forinstalling Firefox and not downloading ubufox and half of gnome with it
<CptnAwesome> that was going to be my next question
<d9500> those packages may be needed anyway, i mean*
<CptnAwesome> ahh i see
<bigbrovar> valgaav> did you searched by description? by defualt packagekit search by name, which is not too accurate sometiems
<valgaav> I think I tried  that too , not sure though it was about a month ago :)
<CptnAwesome> does --without-recommends work with apt-get ?
<bigbrovar> valgaav> its still a work in progress
<bigbrovar> CptnAwesome> apt-get doesnt install recommendations by default (AFAIK)
<CptnAwesome> ohh fair enough
<d9500> i thought apt-get had been superseded by aptitude anyway?
<valgaav> CptnAwesome: --no-install-recommends
<bigbrovar> CptnAwesome> in any case u can always RTFM
<valgaav> apt-get does install recommends by default
<bigbrovar> d9500> on debian it has
<CptnAwesome> bigbrovar, sorry, yeah i might have to do that =) sorry to bombard you with questions.
<bigbrovar> valgaav> wow that is a  relatively recent development. on feisty it didnt have (stoppted using it along time ago)
<jussio1> !rtfm | bigbrovar
<ubottu> bigbrovar: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<valgaav> well I guess it is like that since jaunty
<bigbrovar> jussio1> got that although reading the man pages sure helps
<bigbrovar> valgaav> oh ok .. i only use apt-get from installing deps apt-get build-dep
<jussio1> bigbrovar: yeah, understand, however we seek to make this a welcoming place where evene the newest user can get help
<bigbrovar> jussio1> yeah makes sense and i agree with that :)
<jussio1> !tab | bigbrovar
<ubottu> bigbrovar: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bigbrovar> jussio1: thanks
<bigbrovar> jussio1: i wonder how come i never knew that
<bigbrovar> anyone able to get dualmonitor working on kubuntu karmic
<valgaav> bigbrovar:  nope but I do not have one :P afaik it should work depending on a driver
<jussio1> bigbrovar: video card?
<lizzzy> I really need your help. Please! I tried uninstalling lamp-server and accidently uninstalled the kubuntu-desktop i think. Now when I login all I can see is the terminal. HALP!
<jussio1> lizzzy: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<CptnAwesome> installing kubuntu-desktop from apt-get failed, it suggested i apt-get update, which fails and suggests i run apt-get update....
<CptnAwesome> also says i have "no public key"
<desu> CptnAwesome: ignore the error, just do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<desu> *warning
<Lareth> Hello I recently upgraded (or at least tried to) my kubuntu installation (running as a vm in vbox on windows xp) from 8.10 to 9.10.
<Lareth> everything seemed to be working ok but now I get the following error:
<Lareth>  /bin/sh: relocation error: /bin/sh: symbol bsearch, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<Lareth> is there any way to save my installation? please help
<nevyn> ouch
<Lareth> !
<ghostcube> Lareth: pulling an 8.10 to 9.10 without 9.04 between is hard
<ghostcube> you checked that all repositories get opened again like before
<ghostcube> ?
<Lareth> actually what I did was to upgrade to what the system suggested. maybe it was 9.04
<Lareth> I cannot remember right now..
<nevyn> without another system to grab files from you might be SOL
<Pconfig> hey, for some reason i can't enable desktop effects after my upgrade to karmic
<nevyn> Lareth: have you rebooted the VM?
<Lareth> yea
<Pconfig> it says there's a problem with my configuration file
<Lareth> this is when this happened
<ghostcube> Lareth: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nevyn> it could be that the in-memory libc and the sh are outta sync
<ghostcube> brings nothing in ?
<Lareth> it booted to the graphical login screen and it would not logon
<Lareth> ghostcube this is where I get this error
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get -f install
<Lareth> the only way I can login to my system is through the console
<nevyn> ghostcube: I'd be supprised if apt-get runs if libc doesn't have a GLIBC_2.0 symbol
<nevyn> Lareth: your shell works?
<skar> hi, i upgraded from hardy to karmic and now my wifi isn't working. my card is "BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)". any way i can make it work?
<Lareth> nevyn yes
<nevyn> can you run dpkg?
<Lareth> just by itself?
<Lareth> if I just type dpkg it runs
<ghostcube> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Lareth> ghostcube I just did this and I got back to the prompt without any other message. is this what I should get?
<ghostcube> yes
<Lareth> :)
<ghostcube> have you tried to move the .kde folder to .kde-old
<ghostcube> and then do a relogin
<Lareth> nope
<ghostcube> and apt-get isnt working for you right ?
<Lareth> it wasn't
<Lareth> I am waiting for the system to reboot
<Lareth> although I get various messages saying that <process_name> terminated with status 127
<Lareth> somehow now it works.. just by moving .kde to .kde_old..
<skar> hi, my wifi card is "BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)" and it's not working with knetworkmanager. any way to make it work?
<CptnAwesome> ok, i know ive been asking alot of questions tonight, but i have just one more.... is there a way i can 'clean' all the crap ive installed without blowing it all away and starting again?
<Lareth> I then tried to reboot, but I had to force reset the vm because normal reboot hung
<yofel> skar: did you install the driver from Hadware Drivers?
<yofel> *Hardware
<bigbrovar> jussio1:  Intel 965GM the config tool for setting up dual monitor for kde  doesnt work. and i cant use xrandr since x.org file is missing
<Lareth> nevyn ghostcube for some reason I just checked that the upgrade was to 9.10. Everything seems to be working ok now..
<jussio1> bigbrovar: and exactly what are you trying to acheive? big desktop? if so, please give the output of "xrandr -q" with both monitors plugged in and on (clone mode?)
<ghostcube> Lareth: :)
<Lareth> ghostcube linux magic... Why would the renaming of .kde folder just fix everything? I am happy that it works I just wonder why
<ghostcube> Lareth: cause any configs maybe called wrong parameters
<ghostcube> or any app tried do unnormal things
<Lareth> hmmm
<bigbrovar> jussio1: yep an expended desktop. run the xrandr parameter which is xrandr --auto --output LVDS --mode 1280x800 --left-of VGA but that doesnt work
<ghostcube> you updated from kde 3.x to 4.x i think so
<Lareth> no it was kde 4
<Lareth> I had plasma desktop and all..
<ghostcube> oh ok then 4.2.x to 4.3
<jussio1> bigbrovar: what error does it give?
<ghostcube> hehe is not good too
<bigbrovar> i need to add my virtualmonitor size to Xorg.com but xorg is no more
<Lareth> it works.. I am happy now :)
<Lareth> many thanks
<ghostcube> np
<jussio1> bigbrovar: is there no xorg.conf at all?
<bigbrovar> jussio1:  i get a cloned monitor instead
<bigbrovar> jussio1: ugly one for that :)
<bigbrovar> nope on karmic its missing
<janjiss> Is there some kind of swich to something else???
<Lareth> which are the dev packages for kde4?
<bigbrovar> jussio1: since autodetction is now left for hal ( which i heard has now been depreciated for devicekit)
<jussio1> bigbrovar: yeah, though Ive just added to an xorg and it still reads it, just doesnt require it.
<BillyBob> .ti eriuqer tnseod tsuj ,ti sdaer llits ti dna grox na ot dedda tsuj evI hguoht ,haey :ravorbgib
<jussio1> bigbrovar: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BillyBob> grox-revresx erugifnocer-gkpd odus :ravorbgib
<jussio1> BillyBob: ?
<BillyBob> ? :boBylliB
<harrison> Hi, I'm having some problems getting alsa sound to work with firefox and flash. Sound was playing fine with my pci soundcard but then I wanted to change the output to the internal soundcard and it won't play
<harrison> I think that the problem is that my pci soundcard is getting chosen over the internal despite the sound settings in 'System Settings'
<bigbrovar> ok in anycase can i just copy an xorg.conf fine from jaunty?
<jussio1> bigbrovar: I think so, but I couldnt be certain.
<bigbrovar> jussio1: oh so if i set xorg it would use the setting, but it doesnt need it?
<jussio1> bigbrovar: thats my understanding, though your mileage may vary.
<bigbrovar> jussio1:  well i guess i can live without that. for now.
<bigbrovar> jussio1: its not a do or die feature. i rather not stare things up for now :)
<jussio1> bigbrovar: you can try it, but maybe you need to remove it from the cli if x fails to start.
<bigbrovar> hmm true
<bigbrovar> jussio1: there is a problem with my card on jaunty where the masa package limit the amount of virtual ( i cant remember the size now) hence making it impossible to use dual monitor with compositing enabled. to get round the problem i had to use a 3rd ppa. now i think that problem still exist in karmic
<bigbrovar> jussio1: am trying to find out for sure
<bigbrovar> jussio1: brb need to restart X
<jussio1> bigbrovar: ouch. good luck
<ken2610> hi, how can i recover my kwallet password if i forget it?
<ken2610> hi, how can i recover my kwallet password if i forget it?
<harrison> Ah great I followed the pulse-audio guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 and somehow the problem is fixed now (sound not playing through correct card in firefox+flash)
<skar> hi, what's the kde equivalent to hardware drivers(System>Admin>Hardware Drivers) of gnome?
<r00t_ninja> kmenu -> applications -> system -> hardware drivers
<r00t_ninja> make sure you have refreshed your package cache first
<skar> r00t_ninja: thanks. in system, there's no hardware drivers. any way to run it from the cmdline?
<r00t_ninja> you sure
<jussio1> its definately there for me...
<skar> there's akonadi, dolphin, knetwork manager etc. nothing starting with h.
<skar> maybe i need to install that package? see, i installed via ubuntu cd then switched by installing the kubuntu-desktop package, as i had access to the ubuntu cd only and couldn't wait :)
<r00t_ninja> ok
<r00t_ninja> that migh be why
<r00t_ninja> jockey-kde
<r00t_ninja> look for that package
<skar> r00t_ninja: thanks, it's running now. let's hope my wifi can be made to work as ap :)
<skar> r00t_ninja: any idea on making a bcm4311 wifi chip work under karmic? it worked fine with hardy(under ndiswrapper) and out of the box with b43 in jaunty too. with karmic i thought it'll work as jaunty itself worked.
<skar> but so far no such luck.
<r00t_ninja> does that require the special firmware?
<r00t_ninja> if it does install b43-fwcutter
<r00t_ninja> yea im pretty sure it does
<skar> r00t_ninja: well with jaunty i didn't install anything, just selected b43 in hard drivers menu and it worked. in karmic it shows only broadcom's sta drivers, no b43.
<r00t_ninja> try install it
<r00t_ninja> and then reboot
<r00t_ninja> or try the sta drivers
<skar> r00t_ninja: well, i'm going to try the sta now, since it's the only option left for out of the box choices
<r00t_ninja> ok
<r00t_ninja> if it doesnt work try
<r00t_ninja> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<skar> r00t_ninja: well the sta option is greyed out, so i can't install it seems. with b43-fwcutter, it uses ndiswrapper right?
<r00t_ninja> no
<r00t_ninja> it just downloads the firmware
<r00t_ninja> and unpacks it
<skar> ok
<r00t_ninja> its illegal to distribute the unpacked firmware in most countrys
<r00t_ninja> you will probably need to reboot to see the effects
<skar> it says "b43-fwcutter is already the newest version."
<r00t_ninja> try a reboot
<r00t_ninja> or
<skar> r00t_ninja: version is Version: 1:012-1
<skar> ok will reboot now
<r00t_ninja> sudo rmod b43
<SeicherlBoB> when using dbus-send from konsole, how can i send an argement with type a{sv}? I read this as a dict:string:variant, but variant is not a type. If i try dict:string:int32 or whatever dbus tells me, that no method with that signature a{si} was found.
<r00t_ninja> skar: did that work?
<skar> r00t_ninja: nope, it didn't
<r00t_ninja> im not sure what it is then
<r00t_ninja> and i need to go to slepp
<r00t_ninja> and i need to go to sleep
<r00t_ninja> make sure to ask on the forums
<r00t_ninja> cya
<skar> r00t_ninja: np. thanks for all the help though. will try ndiswrapper then, it used to work on hardy :)
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Idhan> I have a problem with kile.. I cann't save the configuration.. where exactly is the configuration to manually change it??
<ryanakca> Idhan: My guess would be something like ~/.kde/share/config/kilerc or ~/.kde/share/config/*kile* . But that's a guess, I don't use kile myself.
<ryanakca> Idhan: Also, by can't save the configuration, do you get an error message or does kile just forget them? Might be worth filing a bug.
<Idhan> ryanakca: well.. some preferences are just forget other even do not take effect...
<shadeslayer> um,i dont know why but : sudo apt-get update : isnt working on my terminal,i just came back from my uni with a proxy server and did : unset http_proxy : still no luck
<jasabella> hi
<shadeslayer> jasabella: hi :)
<jasabella> waht's the default userinterface typeface in kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> jasabella: kde 4.3.2
<jasabella> eh?
<jasabella> ya kde4
<jasabella> latest one
<shadeslayer> jasabella: nope,4.3.3 is the latest
<jasabella> the one it draws icons and menus with
<Pici> shadeslayer: jasabella wants to know what font the interface uses
<jasabella> ok that then
<subin> hi all
<shadeslayer> Pici: ah..
<jasabella> liberation sans? nimbus sans?
<jasabella> deja vu sans?
<jasabella> what's it use to draw the widgets with
<shadeslayer> jasabella: deja vu sans
<jasabella> ooohh ok
<jasabella> ta
<ubuntu_> hi! anyone tried kubuntu on eee 901?
<shadeslayer> ah... the problem was : Acquire::http::Proxy "false";
<shadeslayer> hey anyone use kde svn ?
<kooolanl> sup
<kooolanl> lol
<shadeslayer> !lol > kooolanl
<ubottu> kooolanl, please see my private message
<kooolanl> k
<kooolanl> Sorry
<Bauldrick> how do I open a .jar file by clicking on it? Ark always opens it, I know cmd line java -jar filename.jar
<ubuntu10h> hi
<bigbrovar_> ubuntu10h: hi
<ubuntu10h> oh
<Guest11784> I'm having trouble getting  the plasma hard disk monitor working. I am using a software raid device /dev/md0 but the plasma hard disk monitor only lists the /dev/sda and /dev/sdb partitions
<_abbenormal> hello all
<_abbenormal> is there a fix for flash player and firefox for amd 64 as im having one hell of a time getting it to setup or install
<jturek> greetings Kubuntu guys
<jturek> Anybody know of a way to put in custom keyboard shortcuts in KDE4/Karmic/Kubuntu ??
<jturek> I would like 'alt-x' for example to launch rxvt
<BluesKaj> _abbenormal, http://technologycrowd.com/2009/11/01/installing-64-bit-flash-player-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<Sallin> @jturek System settings --> keyboard --> keyboard shortcuts doesn't have any options for you?
<ireallyneedapoo> _abbenormal, how are you installing it?
<ireallyneedapoo> _abbenormal, are you using the packaged one?
<ireallyneedapoo> _abbernormal, you need to provide more details as to what you are doing
<jturek> @Sallin yes, there are 'shortcuts' listed there,  but no way to do a custom one i.e.  add an addional shortcut.. at least that i know of on that screen
<ireallyneedapoo> are you using kpackageKit for example
<ireallyneedapoo> or are you using Synaptic
<ireallyneedapoo> or are you using Software Center
<ireallyneedapoo> or are you downloading it from the internet
<ireallyneedapoo> are y
<jturek> @Sallin nevermind,  i found something usefull.. a kde3 app called khotkeys  it actually works
<foxy_mefisto> young frankenstein reference?
<Sallin> :)
<_abbenormal> yes sir im a fan of mel brooks work too funny
<_abbenormal> sorry had to go take out the trash
<_abbenormal> ireallyneedapoo, in trying to install it to get flash working and ive tried the repo ones but no workie
<_abbenormal> so asking if there is a work around for it
<BluesKaj> _abbenormal, did you see my post above ?
<_abbenormal> i used the manager and i dont mind command line also have tried wget and a falsh script
<_abbenormal> yes looking right now
<_abbenormal> nope looks like im going to update to 9.10 thanks guys
<_abbenormal> thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> _abbenormal, np, there are still some sites that are written poorly that may not work . I've been complaining to our national tv network here in Canada , the CBC , for its poor use of flash , so don't be surprised iif some sites freeze or balk
<dima__> hi, everyone. I have a partition which is a physical volume and has logical group and volumes inside. How do I make those logical volume appear in /dev/mapper/ as devices
<BluesKaj> dima__, are you trying to mount it ?  If so use the sudo fdisk -l to list the partition you want to see/mount
<gnomefreak> n/win 20
<lionschen> hello,everybody
<HaguMe> Question: How can I change amarok 1.4 fonts in GNOME? Used qt3-qtconfig but It won't work... AND I asked in the ubuntu channel but nothing.
<lionschen> is anyone who programme the plc programmer with linux?
<carpii> Hagume, amarok is a kde app afaik
<HaguMe> Yes, that's why I'm here
<carpii> try using kcontrol
<HaguMe> in Karmic? How?
<lionschen> in karmic?
<lionschen> what is it?
<foxy_mefisto> doesn't amarok's settings have font settings?
<HaguMe> Only for the OSD display AFAIK
<carpii> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<lionschen> en,i see
<carpii> HaguMe, just run kcontrol from cmdline
<HaguMe> I did that already
<carpii> didnt work?
<HaguMe> And tried many times
<HaguMe> mut it doesn't exist
<HaguMe> but*
<carpii> sudo apt-get install kcontrol
<HaguMe> Yes
<HaguMe> I did that
<carpii> oh ok, i dont use Karmic. Maybe they dropped kcontrol from lde 4.xz
<carpii> kde 4.x
<HaguMe> Yup, it seems to be that way
<foxy_mefisto> install systemsettings then
<HaguMe> anyway, I tried with qt3-qtconfig
<HaguMe> but nothing either
<HaguMe> foxy_mefisto: How can I do that?
<foxy_mefisto> HaguMe: sudo apt-get install systemsettings
<HaguMe> Is that a KDE package?
<foxy_mefisto> yes
<HaguMe> Nice
<carpii> you could also try installing an amarok theme, some of them control the font size (not an ideal way to do it granted)
<HaguMe> I will try right now
<Daro> hej...I have a problem with k3b..it is not detecting my cd/dvd burner at all...then I tried brasero and it worked fine....any ideas?? I am using kubuntu 9.10
<HaguMe> foxy_mefisto: IT WORKED!
<HaguMe> Thanks a lot
<foxy_mefisto> great
<HaguMe> I was unaware at first time because I made changes as root
<HaguMe> but when I did as a normal user, it worked after applying changes
<HaguMe> foxy_mefisto: Well, thank you again, I will rest peacefully right now xD
<HaguMe> bye all
<BluesKaj> Daro, did you try to configure k3b in k3b-settings/configure/devices ?
<Daro> BluesKaj: no I used the wizard which appeaars when you start k3b..but there was no choice of any optical devicce
<BluesKaj> wizard ?
<BluesKaj> Daro, in the konsole , sudo apt-get install k3b
<Daro> BluesKaj: yeah wizard is the wrong word..sorry...the k3b setup you get when you start it the first time...or you can access diectly after the error message
<Daro> BluesKaj: yeah that is what I did
<BluesKaj> is there an icon for k3b in kmenu/multimedia
<Daro> yes
<Daro> and if I start k3b I get this error message: K3b did not find an optical writing device in your system. Thus, you will not be able to burn CDs or DVDs. However, you can still use other K3b features such as audio track extraction, audio transcoding or ISO9660 image creation.
<Daro> and I can start k3b::setup
<Guest97701> There are broken dependecies on your system. Please use an advanced package manage e.g. Synaptic or aptitude to resolve this situation. i have this error
<Guest97701> what do i do
<Guest97701> i tried the sudo apt-get install -f crap
<Guest97701> that doesnt work
<Daro> and in the k3b::setup no optical device is listed
<BluesKaj> Daro, in the terminal : sudo mount /dev/scd0 -rw
<BluesKaj> Daro, or whatever your cdrom is called in /etc/fstab
<Daro> BluesKaj: just a second
<anthony> hello
<anthony> i have an issue
<Psymon> whohoohoo
<ireallyneedapoo> I have an issue too
<ireallyneedapoo> she's called Natasha
<Guest82198> There are broken dependecies on your system. Please use an advanced package manage e.g. Synaptic or aptitude to resolve this situation.
<ireallyneedapoo> and I really do need a poo
<Guest82198> what do i do?
<Daro> BluesKaj: it states, the device /dev/sr0 is write protected
<BluesKaj> Daro, yes that's what the -rw is for , it gives read write permissions
<Daro> BluesKaj: yes but it doesn't change anythin in k3b..
<BluesKaj> daro purge k3b and reinstall it
<Guest82198> HEY TELL ME HOW TO FIX MY SHIT NONE OF THE ONFORMATION ON THE NET HELPS!!!!
<Daro> BluesKaj: when I start k3b from  the shell I get this warning: QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::findDeviceByDeviceInterface(const Solid::DeviceInterface::Type&)  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown"
<Pici> Guest82198: You need to drop the caps and lose the languge first.
<Guest82198> well thats the only way i get attention on here
<Guest82198> ive ben on here 2 times and asked the same questions
<Daro> BluesKaj: I already purged k3b and it didn't cahnge anything
<Guest82198> and thats the first response ive had
<BluesKaj> Guest82198, open synaptic , click on edit , then fix broken packages , apply
<BluesKaj> Daro, pastebin your /etc/fstab
<Guest82198> where is synaptic
<Guest82198> where is it
<BluesKaj> Guest82198, kmenu/multimedia
<Guest82198> its not there
<BluesKaj> Guest82198, politeness also counts here ..we're all volunteers ..being demanding won't help you
<Guest82198> its not there sorry?
<Daro> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/m79638be0
<BluesKaj> Guest82198, in the terminal, sudo apt-get update , then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest82198> ok
<Guest82198> it wouldnt upgrade
<franz> use
<BluesKaj> Daro, in the terminal , sudo mount /dev/scd0 -rw ,  then reboot
<BluesKaj> Guest82198, which kubuntu ?
<Guest82198> 9.10
<BluesKaj> Guest82198, how did you install it ? from cd or internet upgrade
<Daro> k..I try the reboot..thanks...if it doesn't work I come back and go on your nervs again :P thanks a lot
<Guest82198> cd
<BluesKaj> ok, Guest82198 , try this in the terminal : sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Guest82198> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<ahox> Hi, I recently tried out the plasma-netbook, deinstalled it and now plasma-desktop does not automaticly start anymore. Any ideas?
<eduardo> alguien conoce un canal de ayuda en español?
<Guest82198> iev tried that b4 and came up with the same thing
<Pici> !es | eduardo
<ubottu> eduardo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<BluesKaj> Guest82198, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Daro> BluesKaj: cu soon :P
<BluesKaj> ok Daro
<Guest82198> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of frostwire:
<Guest82198>  frostwire depends on sun-java6-jre; however:
<Guest82198>   Package sun-java6-jre is not installed.
<Guest82198> dpkg: error processing frostwire (--configure):
<Guest82198>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<FloodBotK1> Guest82198: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest82198> Errors were encountered while processing:
<BluesKaj> Guest82198, sudo apt-get remove frostwire
<Guest82198> ok its off now run the other commands??
<BluesKaj> that's a terrible app
<BluesKaj> yes run the sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/loc
<Guest82198> ok i ran it
<BluesKaj> and ?
<Guest82198> it worked
<Guest82198> thank you very much
<BluesKaj> run sudo apt-get update
<Guest82198> sorry for the bad language  ive ben tryin 2 fix it myslf
<BluesKaj> then, sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> Guest82198, frostwire is a terrible app , use ktorrent or transmission
<Guest82198> ok. just have no clue how to use them
<BluesKaj> !ktorrent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent
<Pici> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Guest82198> ok the upgrade is done.
<BluesKaj> Pici, thanks , strange that's not default
<BluesKaj> Guest82198, read the above about torrents
<Guest82198> ok thank you for all the help
<Guest82198> should i restart my comp?
<BluesKaj> you're welcome
<BluesKaj> no need to to restart , this is linux
<Guest82198> ok cool.
<Guest82198> what did the upgrade do??
<BluesKaj> Guest92828, it should have fixed some of your dependency probs
<BluesKaj> if there were any
<ramiia> /c
 * BluesKaj is going for daily walk ..bb in an hr
<Lint> is there a keyboard layout indicator in KDE?
<Riddell> no although kvkbd ought to act as one
<ireallyneedapoo> why do I have to enable legacy usb keyboard support in the bios to get my usb keyboard working?
<ireallyneedapoo> or am I doing something wrong here?
<yofel> Lint: I have a keyboard layout switcher here in kde 4.3.2 that act's as an indicator too
 * technikk is away ( Searching for UFO`s)
 * technikk is away ( Searching for UFO`s)
<Pici> !away > technikk
<ubottu> technikk, please see my private message
<technikk> sorry :)
 * technikk is away ( Searching for UFO`s)
<Mamarok> !away > technikk
<ubottu> technikk, please see my private message
<jhutchins> Can I disable kwallet?
<jhutchins> Is there a way I can actually bring up a network connection?
<Lint> how to play mp3s in amarok?
<Fieldy> hi, how do I (using the command line) stop a service in /etc/init.d/ from starting at boot?
<Pici> Fieldy: sudo update-rc.d servicename remove
<Fieldy> Pici: thanks!
<coles> Is there any work towards a British English localisation for the Lucid Lynx Kubuntu installer?  If not, how could I help?
<Mamarok> coles: you should get in touch with the translation team
<zoiss> hey guys. i got a problem with my flash player (shockwave) ...when i am watching flash videos, the flash player crashes sometimes (the flash parts are just grey) when i am surfing on other firefox tabs or windows. does anyone know how to fix this?
<OpenMaster> hello; a question
<jhutchins> Where do I add channels to auto-join in quassel?
<OpenMaster> the ubuntu bug with ext4 was solved?
<OpenMaster> If install kubuntu 9.10 should I use ext4 or ext3? If I use ext4 ant the bug will be solved I'll need to reinstall Kubuntu?
<OpenMaster> sorry for my noob beeing
<[yksi]> does anyone here know how to get wacom features working properly (hp tx2500 running kubuntu 9.10)
<ircleuser> hi
<OpenMaster> *e
<ircleuser> what is comand to change nick
<BluesKaj> zoiss, http://technologycrowd.com/2009/11/01/installing-64-bit-flash-player-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<zoiss> thank you very much
<maramanu07> Ciao!
<maramanu07> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<m4ch1n3> hola
<maramanu07> Sorry ! :-p
<m4ch1n3> hello
<m4ch1n3> I'm rafael
<kyniker> hi
<leigh_> ?
<kyniker> how can I pipe into a command like this one: foobar -i here_should_the_pipeline_end outputfile
<leigh_> \list
<leigh_> \#ubuntu
<kyniker> j
<foxy_mefisto> this channel is a lot quieter than it used to be. does that mean there are fewer kubuntu problems? or have people switched to gnome?
<kyniker> solve mine...
<foxy_mefisto> kyniker: I don't understand your problem
<foxy_mefisto> kyniker: you want the output of a command to go to a file?
<kyniker> foxy_mefisto: no, i want to pipe from one command to another, but | won't work, because the line would look like: "foo | bar -i output_of_foo some_other_arg"
<Vroomfondle> use xargs
<yofel> kyniker: store it in a tmpfile?
<Vroomfondle> (man xargs)
<jhutchins_lt> Is there an optional wireless manager?
<yofel> Vroomfondle: but wouldn't xargs append it after some-other-arg ?
<Vroomfondle> yofel: good point
<Vroomfondle> I guess one needs to do the contatenation first, then use xargs to pass the concatenated arguments to the executable
<BluesKaj> !wicd info | jhutchins_lt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd info
<BluesKaj> !wicd | jhutchins_lt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<yofel> BluesKaj: info wicd
<jhutchins_lt> Hey BluesKaj.
<jhutchins_lt> Can't get the wifi up, it just keeps asking for the key or password.
<jhutchins_lt> I tried 64 and 128
<jhutchins_lt> Let's see if it'll do wpa.
<yofel> jhutchins_lt: had that once too, found out it was a bug in the router software, had to restart the router everytime it happened
<kyniker> Vroomfondle: how would that look like? I'm new to shell scripting.
<BluesKaj> jhutchins_lt, if your router is pw/key protected then you have enter it in the network manager settings
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<rfoney> [GuS]: what is a good irc program to use on ubuntu installable using sudo apt-get install?
<BluesKaj> !konversation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation
<rfoney> is konversation a good irc program?
<jhutchins_lt> BluesKaj: what else would you recommend?
<jhutchins_lt> rfoney: An excellent one.
<BluesKaj> !info konversation
<ubottu> konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 2287 kB, installed size 9920 kB
<rfoney> I believe the bots have taken my identity lol
<jhutchins_lt> BluesKaj: Um, now how do I access it?
<BluesKaj> jhutchins_lt, i got some advice from actionparsnip to use /etc/network/interfaces as a text network manager and works nicely if you list the sernames and IPs from your network machines and the gateway router of course . i copied from the /etc/hosts.allow file and purged wicd and my network connections much faster now
<BluesKaj> servernames
<jhutchins_lt> I don't even see how to access wicd
<jhutchins_lt> Shouldn't it put an icon in the system tray or something?
<BluesKaj> is this the same jhutchins we all know ? ..doesn't seem so to me
<jhutchins_lt> Just taking my first steps into KDE4 and back to kubuntu for the first time in a couple of years.
<BluesKaj> I don't believe this, who are you ?
<jhutchins_lt> BluesKaj: Planeshift.
<BluesKaj> Planeshift?
<jhutchins_lt> iirc that's where I know you from.
<jhutchins_lt> Or maybe not, maybe it was here when I was using it before.
<liveD> i'm a dick?
<liveD> to the grub 2?
<Vroomfondle> you're a what?
<maco> er...?
<sven_> ?
<sven_> ?
<liveD> sorry for my english
<bigbrovar> hi guys, I observed that when am copying huge files (like 10gb) from one dir to another on my laptop. it can make the system hang sometimes
<liveD> i am a dick? to the grub 2?
<BluesKaj> dick ?
<Vroomfondle> addicted?
<bigbrovar> am not sure what triggers it but seem plasma just freezes for a moment or 2
<maco> liveD: dick is a naughty word in english
<liveD> addickted? yes to the grub 2
<liveD> maco: night world?
<maco> liveD: bad word
 * Vroomfondle sniffs the air
<sven_> And after the freezes?
<BluesKaj> !it | liveD
<ubottu> liveD: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jussio1> bigbrovar: did you get your dual head working?
<liveD> to the dick?
<liveD> on the drugs with kubuntu kubuntu karmik coallha
 * Vroomfondle re-sniffs and notes that the troll-scent has abated
<dcorbin_work> I"m trying to upgrade to karmic, and I get "distrubution upgrade process exited with code 127."  It comes very quicly.  Any ideas on how to get past this?
<BluesKaj> Vroomfondle, judging from his IP , and his english , it was best to direct the guy to the italian chat
<foxy_mefisto> dcorbin_work: was it downloading packages? installing them? at what stage did it stop?
<Vroomfondle> BluesKaj: indeed, but the "night world" bit seemed implausible
<BluesKaj> dcorbin_work, what command are you using ?
<Vroomfondle> anyway, gone now
<BluesKaj> Vroomfondle, I suspect we also had some kid impersonating his father here ,the real jhutchins would have known about wicd etc
<dcorbin_work> BlueEagl1: I'm using kpackageKit.
<dcorbin_work> foxy_mefisto: IT happens moments after I start...
<maco> BluesKaj: popey's daughter was in #ubuntu-women recently, under his nick
<dcorbin_work> long before any download could have finished (or probabably even timedout)
<maco> "hi. my  name  is  ___. alan  is  my daddy"
<BluesKaj> dcorbin_work, you should be using update-manager
<dcorbin_work> BlueEagl1: I don't appear to have update-manager on my path (or root's path).  Where should I find it. Is it command line or X?
<BluesKaj> dcorbin_work, my nick is BluesKaj
<dcorbin_work> BluesKaj: sorry
<BluesKaj> dcorbin_work, in the terminal : sudo apt-get install update-manager
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: I've been on another distro for the last two years.
<jhutchins> It has it's own wifi manager.
<Blizzz> where does kmail store the identities? i copied every folder and file from .kde/share/apps and config containing kmail, and kontact, and everything seems fine - but the identities
<jhutchins_lt> No known progeny so far.
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, , well you can't blame us for being suspicious :)
<jhutchins_lt> Sure I can.
<jhutchins_lt> I take it I'd have to activate a widget to get wicd to show up.
<BluesKaj> there's a ppa repos for it
<BluesKaj> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<jhutchins_lt> I think my old install is hosed.  It sees the drive as hda, new grub sees it as sda.
<BluesKaj> what does sudo fdisk -l say ?
<foxy_mefisto> dcorbin_work: alt-F2 and enter: update-notifier-kde -u (or if you prefer commandline: sudo do-release-upgrade)
<fede_> Hi, i'm new to ubuntu and i'm trying to learn the basics to configurating the os
<sven__> fede_, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<fede_> sorry kubuntu
<fede_> The thing is that i installed ubuntu first and then i installed the kde desktop
<sven__> kde startmenu>> computer >> systemsettings
<fede_> Can i get rid of the gnome desktop to use only kde
<fede_> ?
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: It's there, but it wants to be on hda1 instad of sda1
<sven__> sudo apt-get remove gnome-desktop?
<maco> !purekde | fede_
<ubottu> fede_: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<fede_> thanks
<foxy_mefisto> wow, that link is a little outdated
<maco> fix it up if you know how
<foxy_mefisto> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde there's a karmic one
<jhutchins_lt> How do I change the password on kwallet?
<fede_> oh... i just removed gnome with the instructions of the first link
<bman18> why can i not see any windows move or pop up when i use remote access to get onto my ubuntu computer through m mac? does anyone else have this same problem
<fede_> What can i do now?
<fede_> should i follow the instructions for karmic anyway?
<sven__> jhutchins_lt, go to the kde stard menu
<foxy_mefisto> fede_: you could remove the karmic ubuntu packages in the 2nd link to make sure nothing was left behind
<sven__> start kdewallet
<sven__> than click on kdewallet
<foxy_mefisto> fede_: and maybe install kubuntu-desktop again after that, to make sure nothing important was removed
<fede_> ok thanks, if i remove some of the packeges that i have installed myself in the process ¿can i install them back?
<foxy_mefisto> fede_: sure
<gregcoit> what's the icon in my panel that's brown with a little blue diamond that says "10% - unknown state"?  there's nothing in my widget list that matches.  right clicking changes the diamond to a white circle (no other visable change) and left clicking makes it dissapear until I reboot
<fede__> it gave me an error: the package ubuntu-desktop is not installed
<fede__> how can i fix that?
<maco> thats not an error
<maco> you want it to be not-installed if youre getting rid of gnome
<fede__> yes but how i remove the other packages?
<vbgunz> xorg in ksysguard gets bigger and bigger.  after being up for 1 day it's memory is 366MB. Is this normal?
<whirleystar> so i have had two probs since jaunty because i'm stubborn and won't ask but now really need them... web shortcuts don't wok from krunner and i can't get nepomuk to switch to sesame2
<froglet> vlc is not working on either of my systems, jaunty and karmic.  It worked before I updated/reinstalled.  Any ideas on how to get it working?  Could it be missing codecs?
<fede__> How can i access this chat in spanish language?
<Vroomfondle> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Pici> fede__: /join #kubuntu-es
<fede__> so easy i fell like an idiot, thanks
<Vroomfondle> fede__: :)
<fede__> The spanish chat is almost empty
<Pici> fede__: Try #ubuntu-es then
<fede__> thanks
<whirleystar> nepomuk-backend-sesame is installed though
<scream> абвгдеёжзиклмнопрст
<Pici> !ru | scream
<ubottu> scream: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<scream> #ubuntu-ru
<rafael> :p
<wavis_> I'm on an orignal intel iMac and I just put the computer to sleep and was unable to wake it up again. pressing the power button made something happen; the pulsing LED turned off and the hard drive or fan started whirring, but that continued for a while without waking up the screen and I had to turn it off. is this a problem anyone knows about for which there is an easy fix, or should I file a bug report?
<rafael> please bug report
<wavis_> ok
<wavis_> hum... where at?
<Mamarok> !bugs | wavis_
<ubottu> wavis_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<rafael> I think it is a kernel bug
<rafael> wavis_: use "ubuntu-bug linux" command to report
<wavis_> ok
<TheGentleman> Hello. I read somewhere that Xorg.conf is no longer used in Karmic (it is there on my fresh install, but nearly empty). So where do I set parameters to use an external monitor with my laptop?
<TheGentleman> anyone?
<Pici> TheGentleman: If xorg.conf contains settings, then xorg will honor them.
<TheGentleman> well, now I should imagine what to put in Xorg.conf.....
<TheGentleman> I forgot to keep a copy from my previous install (which was based on KDE 3.5)
<jhutchins_lt> How can I determine which driver xorg's using?  It seems to probe four different ones in the log.
<BluesKaj> TheGentleman, inthe terminal , sudo your-video-card -maker-xconfig for example sudo nvidia-config , will generate an editable xorg.conf file
<BluesKaj> oops sudo nvidia-xconfig
<TheGentleman> ok, thanks, As a matter of fact i have an nvidia card
<TheGentleman> also installed nvidia propietery drivers
<BluesKaj> there are no guarantees that it'll fix something broken tho
<TheGentleman> but nvidia settings cannot save a configuration into Xorg.conf: it says can't parse xorg.conf
<TheGentleman> even opening nvidia setting with sudo
<TheGentleman> Good old KDE 3.5......   not many eyecandies... but it worked!
<jhutchins_lt> TheGentleman: Try creating the xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 - I notice I don't have one.
<jhutchins_lt> A typical "didn't get the memo" bug.
<jhutchins_lt> TheGentleman: Just touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TheGentleman> no, the real bug is this new thing.  it worked out of the box on kubuntu 8.04
<TheGentleman> this is a regression!
<jhutchins_lt> 8..04 had a default xorg.conf.
<jhutchins_lt> My guess is that the nvidia configurator doesn't expect to have to create the file.
<TheGentleman> in 8.04 it was as simple as connecting the VGA cable into the laptop and it worked fine.
<jhutchins_lt> TheGentleman: I believe we have a new version of xorg.
<dima__> всем привет
<TheGentleman> it may be new but it works less!
<TheGentleman> this is false progress
<TheGentleman> and to have the possibility of rotating the icons ...   this is a silly world
<jhutchins_lt> I
<jhutchins_lt> 'm surprised there isn't a configuration tool for it.
<TheGentleman> I agree
<TheGentleman> anyone knows where to gather information on this issue?  May be asking in #KDE ?
<BluesKaj> TheGentleman, have you checked kmenu/system/hardware drivers
<drostie> So, um, quick question: if my toolbars aren't transparent anymore, what's the quickest route to getting them transparent again? Is there some setting that's likely to toggle it off and on?
<drostie> "toolbars" in this case meaning "kde panels".
<TheGentleman> yes BluesKaj and i installed nvidia drivers from there
<Klaids> #drupal-support
<BluesKaj> TheGentleman,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure  -phigh xserver-xorg
<kaitsu> Moi
<TheGentleman> BluesKaj, i have a nvidia settings configurator, but it does nothing. if I select to use my external monitor from there it requires to save the configuration on Xorg.conf. hitting save to xorg.conf returns "Cannot parse Xorg.conf"
<jhutchins_lt> What is akonadi?
<jhutchins_lt> TheGentleman: I made a suggestion of how you might fix it.
<jhutchins_lt> It cannot parse a file that doesn't exist.  Create the file.
<BluesKaj> jhutchins_lt, I think he did
<drostie> Okay, I managed to solve my problem by hitting random things in System Settings. :D
<TheGentleman> i am doing that jhutchins ... let mem chck the results
<liveD> it was from the kmail?
<kaitsu> Löytyykö mistään Qt Creator:lle manua suomeksi
<liveD> suomi
<BluesKaj> !akonadi | jhutchins_lt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about akonadi
<liveD> !koffice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about koffice
<Pici> !fi | kaitsu
<ubottu> kaitsu: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<kaitsu> OK
<TheGentleman> jhutchins,  nothing happens
<BluesKaj> TheGentleman, reboot
<TheGentleman> do i have to restrt x?
<liveD> at the rave of the koffice 2.1?
<TheGentleman> reboot or restert X'
<TheGentleman> restart*
<BluesKaj> depends did you stop X ?
<TheGentleman> reboot sounds much like windows.....   sigh!
<ubuntu_> ...
<TheGentleman> going to stop and restart
<BluesKaj> TheGentleman, drop to a tty , stop X , sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop , then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<BluesKaj> then crtl+alt+F7 to get back
<ubuntu_> Hi, someone knows another excellent network-manager? I do not really like the standard in Kubuntu Karmic ...
<ubuntu_> I also tried wicd so far
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<liveD> killing in the name of kde?
<ubuntu_> Maybe something except wicd? I tried it and the translation was just bad (english is not my mothertongue)
<SunlessHalo> yo folks
<liveD> mother father yo yo!
<jhutchins_lt> I think we will turn off effects for now.
<jhutchins_lt> Can't get the system to give me full backlight on battery.
<jhutchins_lt> Which would suck if it were sunny.
<liveD> danny was aaron seigo's concubine of krunner?
<markus__> hy everybody
 * SunlessHalo is experiencing a comical issue with KDE4.3 panels :D ... I have created a tiny side panel with launcher icons and kickoff applets sorted via 3 built-in separator... and, the panel is mixing these icons and separators arbitrarily :D
<markus__> how can I start the obex server? I can't klick on it in the tray
<liveD> hi markus__
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_,set your langauge to german and join #kubuntu-de or #ubuntu-de
<jhutchins_lt> Weather Report applet doesn't appear to have icons.
<liveD> who? obama?
<jhutchins_lt> Well, at least amarok can play my streams.
<TheGentleman> BluesKaj, I went into tty4, but there it keeps repeting me this message every few seconds:  ath5 phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2414 MHz)
<TheGentleman>  i do not have any idea what it means
<TheGentleman> but it sounds very bad.........
<BluesKaj> TheGentleman, try tty1
<BluesKaj> TheGentleman, that looks like your wifi essid broadcasting
<TheGentleman> BluesKaj,  same message there, but it also says 19 packages can be updated
<TheGentleman> ok i switched it off, going to try again
<BluesKaj> then sudo apt-get update
<jhutchins_lt> How do I import a playlist to amarok?
<TheGentleman> BluesKaj, ok, now i could choose my external screen from nvdia-settings, and it works. But if i try to save this new configuration it says : Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<josh__> Hello?
<rork> hi
<josh__> How is everyone?
<nightwlkr> hellow all
<nightwlkr> i just switched screens and having a resolution problem, can any1 help me out?
<josh__> Uh, what sort of graphics card do you use?
<nightwlkr> nvidia geforce
<MetroidMaster> Well, you could install the Linux Drivers for it
<nightwlkr> it's activated and all was working fine on my wide screen lcd
<nightwlkr> i switched to my crt screen and now max resolution is 640x480
<MetroidMaster> Oh
<nightwlkr> when i go to nvidia x server settings
<Nowaker> hello
<nightwlkr> screen is crt-0 on screen-0 GPU-0
<TheGentleman> MetroidMaster, are the Linux Drivers for nvidia stable and effective for 3D  (asking seriously, I know little about graphics and drivers)
<MetroidMaster> Yeah, they work
<nightwlkr> sorry crt-0 (crt-0 GPU-0)
<Nowaker> I need some help, recently there have been changes in X-related packages and it made my DRI not work. (intel, q35)
<Nowaker> do you know how to get a list of packages that were updated in last 7 days?
<Nowaker> I want to roll back the X-related packages to older version but I need the names.
<MetroidMaster> You're using Ubuntu 9.10 right?
<Nowaker> yeah
<MetroidMaster> Check the Software Center
<MetroidMaster> They're bound to have the right nVidia drivers somewhere
<TheGentleman> everything about X seems to be a bit messy
<MetroidMaster> Put it this way, I'm new to Linux, but I was able to get Ubuntu to work
<TheGentleman> that may be an explanation.  I'm on linux since years and i learned how to set my parameters.... for kubuntu 8.04.... I'm lost on this new release
<TheGentleman> nothing is like it used to be
<nightwlkr> yes it got so complicated
<MetroidMaster> I think everything programwise can be found in the Software Center
<nightwlkr> i've used 7.04 b4 was way too easy back then to convert from windows for me
<TheGentleman> my guess is that they brought 9.10 out too early, without enough beta testing
<TheGentleman> or may be it is KDE's fault
<nightwlkr> well kde4 actually made the mess i guess :P
<MetroidMaster> Just poke around the Software Center, under Applications. I think the drivers are in "Software" or something like that
<nightwlkr> i was happy with kde3..if i could get that back i'd b really happy :)
<TheGentleman> yeah, you are right
<sourcemaker> plasma-desktop is not starting on kde startup...
<TheGentleman> nightwlkr, my same thoughts!!!!!!!
<TheGentleman> all this mess in order to have icons that can be rotated..... what a waste of time and resources
<nightwlkr> TheGentleman: i think alot of ppl would agree ... if u take into consideration the stability
<MetroidMaster> Shoot, I think I'm gonna go totally Linux from now on. My computer doesn't like Windows 7
<TheGentleman> good to hear MetroidMaster ! :)
<nightwlkr> MetroidMaster:  welcome to the club..both my computers hate windows now :P
<Erthe> I've been having a strange problem with Krunner in Kubuntu for the last few months, my efforts to find a solution have exceeded my tolerance.  Krunner, when I try to use a web shortcut (ie., gg:search_term), loads Konqueror and displays a copy of the Google result page from /var/tmp/kdecache-<user>/krun/1234.0.search
<nightwlkr> i still need to fix this crt resolution problem getting me angry :P everything's just too big :(
<bbigras> is it normal that I need to do F5 in the "open file" dialog in ktorrent to see new files when I download a new one?
<Erthe> Instead of the full Google URL
<MetroidMaster> I dunno
<Erthe> This is especially frustrating with relative links  :D
<Erthe> Has anyone encountered this with Krunner?
<nightwlkr> brb have to try fixing this
<MetroidMaster> Krunner is an Internet Browser, correct?
<Erthe> No.
<MetroidMaster> E-mail program?
<Erthe> If you press Alt-F2, the dialogue you see is Krunner
<Erthe> (In KDE)
<MetroidMaster> Oh
<MetroidMaster> I honestly have no clue
<Erthe> No worries, very few people can even reproduce this, I'm just not sure where to go to find a solution
<TheGentleman> Where can I see how my system calls the two screens connected ?  (laptop with external LCD connected)
<nightwlkr> shouldn't that b in system settings display TheGentleman?
<TheGentleman> there must be a command to gather this info
<mathias> ???
<Erthe> ?!? ?
<TheGentleman> yes nightwlkr, and that's why I am asking: it call my external LCD "CRT0"
<TheGentleman>  but an LCD screen is NOT a Catode Ray Tube
<TheGentleman> so I wondered if it was a poor wording in nvidia settings
<nightwlkr> i guess the best way to get my display problem fixed is to actually change the screen back so i can get some job done
<MetroidMaster> Probably
<nightwlkr> this is the only annoying part in linux
<MetroidMaster> Ugh, my wireless card is so slow...the download for OpenArena is only at 36%
<TheGentleman> nightwlkr, i saw that in nvidia settings.  System sstting display lists only my default internal display (though i'm presently watching my external one)
<TheGentleman> That's why I call this a mess!
<nightwlkr> getting configuration done like drivers etc...
<nightwlkr> TheGentleman: ya i noticed that was the issue
<nightwlkr> cause i changed to another lcd screen previously it adjusted resolutions normally
<nightwlkr> i have another pc with an ati card on it i put to this crt screen everything is adjusted normally and on my wide screen again the same... it's nvidia that's the messy part i guess
<TheGentleman> yeah... I always have the wrong cards....  graphics, audio, wifi....  LOL
<nightwlkr> u should've seen my first day with the network manager :P
<nightwlkr> i switched 3 boards 5 different network cards they all didn't work..some1 here advised me to use wicd instead of network manager and all is working fine even on my built in card
<MetroidMaster> I tried to get my D-link card to work, and it wouldn't
<luis_> hello guys helpme pls after an updating i cant hear any sound with my headphones
<MetroidMaster> I tried ndis-wrapper, and couldn't figure that out
<TheGentleman> yes, networkmanager is rather poor with wifi cards
<nightwlkr> well MetroidMaster try this out maybe u can get it work
<luis_> yes is better wicd
<luis_> lot better
<TheGentleman>  i have another computer (for my daughter) and I had to use wicd on that one
<nightwlkr> if u go to  a terminal and ifconfig shows u the d-link card then ur problem is the network manager..install wicd
<TheGentleman> and on my wife's too
<luis_> it also gives you a very helpful guide on how to install it
<MetroidMaster> wicd?
<nightwlkr> luis actually no guide is needed there .. sudo apt-get install wicd does the whole job
<nightwlkr> yes
<luis_> not in my case
<rosco_y> what is a user manager gui I can install for kubuntu?
<luis_> i had to follow the steps to install it
<luis_> its easy
<sourcemaker> mysql-server is not starting on system startup... are there upstart problems?
<MetroidMaster> I can't do it now, because Open Arena is downloading
<luis_> then wait
<luis_> hehehehehe
<MetroidMaster> I take it I can only have one install going at a time?
<luis_> once it finish do it
<rosco_y> sourcemaker: you might ask in #mysql
<sourcemaker> ok
<luis_> nop
<nightwlkr> MetroidMaster: wicd has way better support for cards then the default network manager
<luis_> yu can install as much software as u like at once
<luis_> right
<luis_> i agree
<MetroidMaster> ok
<luis_> way better
<MetroidMaster> Cuz the card I'm using now sucks
<rosco_y> does anyone know where the user manager gui is in kubuntu 9.04?
<nightwlkr> luis no that's not true
<luis_> it gives no problems at all
<MetroidMaster> Wait, does it support the D-Link DWA-130?
<luis_> i do think so
<nightwlkr> aplication manager can run only 1 instance of installation
<MetroidMaster> Apparently that includes installations through the terminal
<luis_> its really easy
<nightwlkr> MetroidMaster:  if u'r going to wireless cards specially usb u'r gonna go through some issues during installation..i suggest to check on google for previously posted forums
<luis_> right
<MetroidMaster> mmkay
<luis_> hes right
<nightwlkr> MetroidMaster: yes..ur graphical manager is actually using the terminal in the background..so logically 1 install at a time
<MetroidMaster> Well, I'll try it, and if it doesn't work, I'll just use the old card
<MetroidMaster> I think I'll cancel the OpenArena download, and work on the other card
<nightwlkr> u won't lose a thing.. wicd is way easier to use..so ur old card will work way better :P
<luis_> yeap
<luis_> :P
<MetroidMaster> Cool
<MetroidMaster> Well, it's going
<nightwlkr> i better get some work done ..got to reconfigure a router then waking up at 7 for work eukh!!
<nightwlkr> i'll b back in a while :P
<MetroidMaster> Hey, I get up at 6 to get ready for school
<nightwlkr> MetroidMaster: school is way better than work..take my advice get education :P
<harleypig> I've used update-alternatives --config x-www-browser to select firefox as the default browser (and the Preferences->Advanced->General->Check Now says FF is the default browser) but when clicking on a link in konsole konq is brought up.  How do I make firefox the default browser for konsole links?
<luis_> is there someone here that can help me out with my sound the sound is ok but for some reason after last updating i just can hear anything with my headphones how can i fix this help pls
<EagleScreen> harleypig: have you set Firefox as default web browser in KDE systemsettings?
<luis_> anyone pls?
<harleypig> EagleScreen: umm .... I don't think so.  So, I have to set update-alternatives, hit the check now button *and* use system settings?
<EagleScreen> yes, harleypig, set it as default in KDE systemsettings -> Default applications
<harleypig> EagleScreen: yeah, that did it.  Thx.
<harleypig> Anyplace else I need to set it (to avoid future problems)?
<EagleScreen> I dont think so
<luis_>  is there someone here that can help me out with my sound the sound is ok but for some reason after last updating i just can hear anything with my headphones how can i fix this help pls
<rosco_y> I've just started using kubuntu 9.10, and I can't find System->Administration in the menus, can anyone help me with this problem?
<harleypig> EagleScreen: Hmmm ... I didn't know about these default app settings ... is there any way to make gvim the default text editor?
<harleypig> and gmail the default email client?
<EagleScreen> kmail is fully compatible with GMail
<jhutchins_lt> Is there a colored icon available for konversation?
<nightwlkr> or u can try thunderbird
<EagleScreen> and just richt click on a text file, properties, and set another text editor to open the file by default
<harleypig> I don't want to download email to my computer, I want a mailto link to open firefox and gmail's compose window (if possible)
<rosco_y> jhutchins_lt: you don't like the black icon?
<jhutchins_lt> No, I don't.  Looks too much like a konsole at a quick glance.
<EagleScreen> harleypig: take a look to kgmailnotifier package
<rosco_y> Where did my old System->Administratin program group disappear to?
<harleypig> EagleScreen: ok, thx
<EagleScreen> rosco_y: Systemsettings -> Advanced tab
<luis_>  is there someone here that can help me out with my sound the sound is ok but for some reason after last updating i just can hear anything with my headphones how can i fix this help pls
<EagleScreen> luis_: check Systemsettings -> Multimedia
<luis_> i did
<luis_> cant hear anything with headphones
<EagleScreen> you only hear by eartphones?
<luis_> i actually use them a lot so i wont interrupt others
<luis_> i only hear without the headphones
<EagleScreen> your headphonos doesn't wotk
<nightwlkr> luis_: how can u hear without headphones?
<luis_> they do
<nightwlkr> not on same output?
<luis_> no
<luis_> look
<rosco_y> EagleScreen: Mission Accomplished---Thank you!
<EagleScreen> have you check headphones output volume and mute in Kmix?
<rosco_y> bye freinds and neighbors
<luis_> if i unplugg my headphones i hear whatever i want, like videso from youtube or musis
<EagleScreen> yu're welcome rosco_y
<luis_> but if i plugin headphones they wont work
<luis_> this happened after last updating
<nightwlkr> ok when u unplug ur sound comes out from where?
<EagleScreen> that has been happening always for me
<luis_> right
<nightwlkr> internal speakers?
<luis_> correct
<EagleScreen> internal speakers are disabled when i plug my headphones since ever
<nightwlkr> luis can u go to ur mixer
<nightwlkr> ?
<luis_> yes
<luis_> i am in there already
<nightwlkr> settings
<aeonoris> Is there a good partition manager on KDE that has a GUI?
<nightwlkr> configure channels
<luis_> ok
<nightwlkr> is there anything there like rear green output or rear output?
<luis_> no
<nightwlkr> well there should b something there that's muted
<vitamin-carrot> is it just me or did a whole bunch of updates pop up after the latest kernal headers?
<luis_> the ones that i have are
<nightwlkr> that's the only reason i can think of
<luis_> master, master mono, headphone and pcm
<xant> hello
<xant> Kubuntu makes Windows and Mac os X obsolete
<luis_> i did actually always have selected pcm as master channel
<nightwlkr> luis if u unplug ur earphone and plug it back does it give u a message that something is plugged ?
<luis_> and i also have headphone switch set it on
<xant> join #django
<luis_> it was working
<luis_> but las nite i had this update request from kubuntu and then headphones stop working
<luis_> mo
<luis_> no it doesnt give me any notification at all
<nightwlkr> it used to b4 no?
<jhutchins_lt> Are there any tools for working with pulseaudio and determining if this laptop has a microphone?
<luis_> pardon me?
<nightwlkr> luis_:  b4 the update..when u plugged the earphones was it giving u new device connected etc?
<luis_> no it was just working fine  it never give me any notification at all by pluging in or unplugin
<luis_> it is seted up to autodetec
<nightwlkr> then the only reason would b something muted in ur mixer
<nightwlkr> try adding everything in channels 1 by 1 to check which makes a difference
<sid> hi
<luis_> if plug i hear throug headphones if unplug i hear throug internal speakers
<luis_> that last one still wont make headphones work
<nightwlkr> yes luis i understand..only reason that i could think of is something in ur mixer muted
<nightwlkr> luis_: if it was driver issue internal speakers and ur output plug use the same device
<nightwlkr> both wouldn't work
<luis_> so
<nightwlkr> so add everyhting in ur mixer channels and try removing mute or adjusting volume if minimum
<nightwlkr> when u find which is doing that u can remove all the rest if not needed
<luis_> ok
<luis_> tellme somehing
<luis_> is there anyway to find out trough console if headphones are ok or if they are broke?
<nightwlkr> that i don't know
<Erthe> You cannot detect if a headphone device is broken.
<luis_> ok
<Erthe> Have you tried the headphones in another device?
<nightwlkr> fastest way is to remove from pc plug to a tv or stereo :P
<luis_> txs a lot guys
<luis_> right
<luis_> lets try that out
<luis_> hehehehe
<luis_> to start how stupid i become sometimes sorry
<Erthe> It's OK luis, we all have our moments  :D
<nightwlkr> luis_:  in such cases always eliminate doubts starting by simple stuff
<cjae> how do you make widgets stick on the plasma dashboard? when I close it the widget ends up on my desktop
<nightwlkr> cause i've seen things on computer that makes no sense in the electronics world :P
<Erthe> Who could I discuss an issue I'm having, even after updating KDE several times, with a KDE program in Kubuntu?
<Erthe> (Or where can I log a bug)
<rerx_> Hi guys! Has anybody else tried the version of firefox that comes with the kde integration enhancements from opensuse? I found this ppa https://launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive/firefox-kde but sadly I don't see any difference...
<jhutchins_lt> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Erthe> Excellent.
<Erthe> Thanks.
<jhutchins_lt> Quite welcome.
<nightwlkr> i'll b back
<luis_> just found out with my cell phone
<luis_> fucking headphones are broke
<luis_> god
<luis_> and they were really expensive
<luis_> not even a year of use
<jhutchins_lt> luis_: Sympathies.  Tear 'em apart and see what's wrong.
<luis_> u think'
<luis_> i am so upset i want to kick those bastards
<jhutchins_lt> Which bastards would that be?
<luis_> headphones
<jhutchins_lt> Could it be your cellphone is a mono jack?
<jhutchins_lt> Sometimes those short out on stereo plugs.
<luis_> no
<xant> Great job, KDE team
<luis_> i use my headphones on my pc to hear music
<jhutchins_lt> I have headsets I could try on this laptop, but they're all two conductor headphone/mic's.
<luis_> thats the type i have
<luis_> headphones whit mic integrated
<luis_> now they are death
<Erthe> Umm, I have a problem with the bug reporting system.
<Erthe> Help?
<Erthe> The bug I'm trying to log can't be filed because of the bug I'm trying to log  :D
<Qu4Z> luis_: That was *almost* a haiku
<Erthe> Err..
<Erthe> My issue with Krunner is preventing me from filing a bug against it.
<jhutchins_lt> Erthe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing bugs at Launchpad.net
<trooperx> why every restart my panel ( the start menu and all ) change direction .
<trooperx> right to left or left to right
<vitamin-carrot> whats a good webcam app for kubuntu
<Qu4Z> vitamin-carrot: I think kopete supports webcams?
<vitamin-carrot> for vid recording and such?
<vitamin-carrot> i have a logitech pro 9000
<vitamin-carrot> so linux loves it
<vitamin-carrot> just want to be able to record with my webcam and such
<vitamin-carrot> ill see whats on getdeb
<jhutchins_lt> How do I determine what video driver I'm using?  xorg log shows four different ones.
<vitamin-carrot> i dot like the latest getdeb website
<vitamin-carrot> *dont
<befree> Hi all ! nice DE KDE
<galvao> greetings. sorry to ask this here (kinda OT), but let's say I have a bunch of subdirs with a specific name and they are recursively located into other subdirs... How can I rm -rf just these named subdirs? Can't remember now... Tried rm -rf ./*|grep foo but it's not the right command :(
<EagleScreen> galvao: is it possible to know the name?
<jhutchins_lt> galvao: find ~foo/ -name "*bar*" -exec rm -rf {} \;
<galvao> EagleScreen: Yes, I know the exact name
<galvao> I've used "foo" as an example
<Qu4Z> I agree with jhutchins_lt
<galvao> EagleScreen: Ah, perfect! you're a life saver
<jhutchins_lt> galvao: Except my example is inconsistant with yours, reverse foo and bar.
<galvao> Yeah, I've noticed
<galvao> Thank you very much
<EagleScreen> me? lol
<galvao> :)
<kavurt> menu taskbar in okular disappeared. how can I bring it back?
#kubuntu 2009-11-10
<Qu4Z> Ctrl + M? I dunno...
<jhutchins_lt> What's the current method of disabling ipv6?
<jhutchins_lt> Ah, I see I need to restart anyway, brb.
<jhutchins_lt> wtf?  I'm not getting the right dhcp address.
<jhutchins_lt> Maybe I forgot to restart the dhcp server.
<jhutchins_lt_> THere we go, I can has hostname.
<duryodhan> Hi , is there a simple way to add ical calendars to the KDE desktop so that I can see my upcoming appointments ? Kubuntu 9.04 KDE 4.3.2
<jhutchins_lt_> How do we disable ipv6 these days?
<carpii> last i heard, there was a kernel bug which meant you couldnt disable ipv6
<carpii> that was fedora though
<jhutchins_lt_> ipv6 isn't loaded as a module - maybe they've compiled it in.  "You WILL use IPV6 even though no networks support it.  It's GOOD for you!"
<Qu4Z> My network supports it :D
<Qu4Z> (mostly)
<pookito> is there anybody here
<Joelito> pookito: yes
<pookito> my questions .  Is there a way for me to connect to the kubuntu mailing list, using knode instead of the mail?
<jhutchins_lt_> pookito: 278 people at least lurking.
<jhutchins_lt_> pookito: No, it would have to be gated to usenet.  There should be a web archive interface.
<pookito> There is but I thought it would be  nice to have a mailing list connected to knode.
<pookito> Thanks
<rengil> the desktop doesn't lock itself when waking up from hibernate, is there a fix?
<pulaski> Hello All,
<whirleystar> so nepomuk... i'm using karmic.... think i switched it over to sesame2 correctly... it's been pegged at 100% for like 4 hrs, is that normal?
<rengil_> how can i make it so that the session is locked when waking up from hibernate?
<pulaski> I have recently insalled 9.10 karmic.  It uses the 2.6.31-14-generic kernel.  I actually wanted to have the 2.8.31 kernel.  Can anyone provide a link where I can find out about 2.8.31 development or how I can obtain it?
<giz> hey Pulaski
<pulaski> giz: Hi
<pulaski> giz:  I need the 2.8.31 kernel for a SB X-fi sound card driver.  Do you have any info on that topic or where I can get more info about it?
<rengil_> grr this kubuntu is full of bugs, it doesnt lock after waking from hibernate and its been months and they havent fixed it in the new release yet
<rengil_> and no one knows how to fix it either
<rengil_> in that respect, windows is much better
<giz> pulaski: sorry, I have no idea, but I was just about to google it
<pulaski> giz: Thanks for responding.  I've been searching for a while for the gnu/linux driver and I've learned it can be expected in the 2.8.31 kernel.  I know nothing about kernel development or release.  Do you have any idea when kernel 2.8.31 may be released giz?
<giz> pulaski:I think you mean 2.6.31 ?
<giz> pulaski:stable has been out for a while now and what you are looking for is called a module
<giz> pulaski: try this http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards-computer-audio/409253-how-set-up-creative-sound-cards.html#post4868407
<pulaski> giz: Sorry I was away.  Thanks I will.
<fede__> ¿Which is the key shortcut to use the expose like feature in kubuntu?
<chen_> hi
<MTGap> Has anyone been using the koffice ppa. It was recently updated but kword won't install because of some conflict
<chen_> hi
<Ev0luti0n_> hey folks
<flootenkerp> Hi. Can anyone help me with something?
<Qu4Z> flootenkerp: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<Qu4Z> People are more likely to respond to a problem they recognise than agree to take on an unspecified problem as they may not be confident of their knowledge in an area, and don't want to commit to anything.
<Qu4Z> Also, Hi :D
<KiRiLoS> Qu4Z, :P
<flootenkerp_> So, I need help with something
<flootenkerp_> I typed this in terminal 'sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator-trunk awn-manager-trunk awn-extras-applets-trunk'
<flootenkerp_> And got this 'E: Couldn't find package avant-window-navigator-bzr'
<Qu4Z> Oh, hang on. I disabled join/part for this channel <_< Is that what I'm being :Ped about? ^^;
<flootenkerp_> So, could anyone help? I'd appreciate it. I'm trying to make linux look like mac osx, but this is the part where I got stuck at.
<MTGap> Well flootenkerp_ I've never tried installing awn on kde
<KiRiLoS> flootenkerp_, from what i understand you wanna install avant window navigator.why dont you just sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator?
<flootenkerp_> I'll try that
<flootenkerp_> Sorry for my noobiness, I'm a first time linux user
<KiRiLoS> It's ok,but remember there is always KpackageKit,which is kinda easier for a newbie flootenkerp_
<MTGap> KiRiLoS: is there awn in kpackagekit?
<MTGap> Have you followed this guide, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762363
<flootenkerp_> Thanks, it's installing right now.
<MTGap> ok nvm
<KiRiLoS> MTGap, yeah it is...
<flootenkerp_> Thanks guys, I got the mac doc working.
<droid7> my gtk app fonts are not changing according to the settings in gtk appearance in system settings. can anyone help?
<whirleystar> nepomuk is still churning after 400 processor "minutes"... does anyone know if that is to be expected with sesame2 backend?
<taylon123> hi
<taylon123> how do you use tar.gz files
<Qu4Z> Depends what you want to do with them.
<hydrogen> so I have my flash drive mounted rw
<hydrogen> and yet
<hydrogen> touch: cannot touch `/media/usb/blah': Read-only file system
<BluesKaj> hydrogen, sudo mount/medis/usb/blah -rw
<BluesKaj> err media
<hydrogen> It's already mounted rw
<hydrogen> and mount shows it moutned rw
<hydrogen> /dev/sdc1 on /media/usb type vfat (rw)
<Ded1cated> hydrogen: mount shows you rw?
<BluesKaj> did you sudo mount
<Ded1cated> that doesnt matter, its either mounted or not :)
<hydrogen> and it's not a permissions thing
<hydrogen> (even root can't create a file)
<hydrogen> + thats a different error
<Ded1cated> hm i only know i need fat tools for formatting vfat, but to write.. hmm may give that a shot
<BluesKaj> hydrogen, you come here for help , if you already know ...why are you asking?
<dylan_> can anyone tell me what the fastest dns server is ?
<hydrogen> BluesKaj: because I don't know to solve my problem
<hydrogen> you se
<dylan_> mine is set to 4.2.2.2 4.2.2.1 right now
<hydrogen> I continually make the mistake
<hydrogen> of assuming that people in this channel might sometimes know what they are talking about
<hydrogen> and I'm always proven wrong
<hydrogen> why am I still in here?
<dylan_> hey if u know  what your talking about
<dylan_> do u mind telling me the fastest dns server?
<BluesKaj> dylan_, I use opendns , but I haen't tried any others except for my ISP
<dylan_> BluesKaj: can u try 4.2.2.2 4.2.2.1 real quick and tell me if open dns is faster?
<dylan_> or tell me what to type into resolv.conf to set it to open dns?
<BluesKaj> dylan_, hang on
<BluesKaj> dylan_, i don't have it set in resolv.conf , but in the manual dns server option on my router
<BluesKaj> dylan_, primary : 208.67.222.222 , secondary : 208.67.220.220
<dylan_> BluesKaj: thanks internet seems to be running much faster now
<catamarquence> whats linux-backports-modules about?
<underdog7> would anyone be able to provide me with any insight/guide/tutorials on networking 2 computers (both using ubuntu) over a router network?
<russlar> underdog7: what do you want to do with the two machines
<russlar> underdog7: simply plugging them in on the same subnet will network them
<underdog7> russlar:  mostly just file sharing for now
<russlar> both linux, no need for windows access?
<underdog7> nope
<russlar> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<russlar> read that
<underdog7> perfect.  thanks russlar.
<underdog7> russlar: there is no easier method?
<russlar> not really
<underdog7> lol jeese
<underdog7> wish it was as ez as windows
<russlar> underdog7: oh hell, they've got all that in the how-to doc?
<underdog7> haha yeah
<russlar> wow.....
<russlar> all you'll need in teh installation and confguration esction
<r00t_ninja> samba
<r00t_ninja> try samba with system-config-samba
<russlar> mount the share on teh client with mount ip:/share mountpoint
<underdog7> okay, so do it through samba
<r00t_ninja> actually use SMB4k
<underdog7> r00t_ninja: okay, i'm dling it now.  thx.  will give it a try.
<r00t_ninja> actually sorry i was wrong system-config-samba is what you will want
<RussellAlan> can i setup a program to initially control win7 machines? For network admin.
<r00t_ninja> like some sort of vnc?
<underdog7> r00t_ninja: any idea on where/how i can setup system-config-samba?
<r00t_ninja> search it in kpackagekit
<r00t_ninja> it will show in the system menu
<underdog7> okay, does this make a diff if i'm running ubuntu (not kubuntu)?  is there an alternative solution for ubuntu?
<r00t_ninja> nah samba-system-config is in both
<r00t_ninja> sudo apt-get install system-config-samba
<underdog7> i see samba,
<underdog7> i see that i can put shares, etc
<underdog7> but how will i connect 2 those shares from the othe rmachine?
<r00t_ninja> windows?
<underdog7> ubuntu
<underdog7> both
<r00t_ninja> ubuntu go into network:/
<r00t_ninja> windows go into my network places
<r00t_ninja> nautilus and dolphin both have builtin browsing of samba
<r00t_ninja> samew with windows
<underdog7> okay, i go in there, and it only shows my windows network
<underdog7> no samba network
<underdog7> woops
<r00t_ninja> the windows network should be it
<underdog7> do i need the samba installed on both?
<r00t_ninja> no
<r00t_ninja> your wanting to share files and folders on the computer with samba-system-config
<r00t_ninja> ?
<underdog7> okay -- do i need to match workgroup names, etc b/c i'm getting "windows network" is "unable to mount location"
<underdog7> yes
<r00t_ninja> so what computer are you talking about?
<underdog7> okay, i'm sorry, let me be clear:
<underdog7> i've install the samba files you've discussed on the "host" machine (the computer with the files i want to be able 2 network to other comps on the network).  on this comp, in the Samba config, do i need to set workgroup or any other settings?  or once i installed system-config-samba, should it just show up in the "network" from the "client" machines?
<r00t_ninja> yes you need to set the workgroup the same
<r00t_ninja> as on the windows computer
<underdog7> b/c whenever i click on "windows network" from the client machine, it says "unable to mount location"
<underdog7> (and both the comps are ubuntu)
<r00t_ninja> go here Reply With Quote
<r00t_ninja> http://aptlinks.comlu.com/images/
<r00t_ninja> and look at images 1 - 6
<r00t_ninja> try clicking add share , going into the basic tab and allowing access to everyone
<underdog7> hmm okay, first, let me just say thanks.
<underdog7> second, do ur instructions change any if both comps are runnning ubuntu?
<r00t_ninja> no
<r00t_ninja> except
<r00t_ninja> you probably wont have to set the workgroup on the ubuntu computer
<r00t_ninja> wait
<r00t_ninja> dw
<r00t_ninja> the workgroup wont matter for the ubuntu computer
<r00t_ninja> (client)
<underdog7> where do i change the workgroup name for the host?
<underdog7> i don't know where to do that in ubuntu
<underdog7> okay, let me just try a fresh reboot; brb
<r00t_ninja> ok
<r00t_ninja> underdog7: you still need to change workgroup?
<underdog7> well, i was reading up a bit, n i think some1 said ubuntu doesn't use workgroup names -- only windows.
<r00t_ninja> yea
<r00t_ninja> you can set it for samba tho
<underdog7> so i don't think that would matter 2 me b/c both my machines are linux
<r00t_ninja> also
<r00t_ninja> have you added any shares
<r00t_ninja> ?
<underdog7> i've added one, yes
<fede> hi, i just installed kubuntu and i cannot change my screen to 1024x768
<underdog7> and i'm still getting the same error ont he client -- "cannot mount"
<r00t_ninja> underdog7: you made them visible?
<underdog7> yes
<r00t_ninja> try allow access to everyone
<underdog7> and i've opened access to everyone
<fede> It only lets me use 800x600 and below
<r00t_ninja> fede: graphics card?
<r00t_ninja> underdog7: wierd
<fede> no, intel
<underdog7> fede -- mae sure u have the hardware drivers installed
<underdog7> r00t_ninja: tell me about it :)
<underdog7> fede: system>admin
<fede> and?
<r00t_ninja> click the kmenu
<r00t_ninja> click applications
<r00t_ninja> then go into system
<r00t_ninja> then Hardware Drivers
<underdog7> yeah, that ^^^
<underdog7> :)
<fede> ok i'm doing that
<r00t_ninja> underdog7: have you tried accessing from your windows machine?
<fede> Not using privative drivers
<underdog7> r00t_ninja:  will boot my laptop into win7 now
<r00t_ninja> ok
<underdog7> fede: u should
<r00t_ninja> what are privative drivers?
<kovach> VirtualBox will not start until this problem is fixed. Please consult /var/log/vbox-install.log to find out why the kernel module does not compile. Most probably the kernel sources were not found. Install them (the package name is probably linux-headers-<version> whereby <version> can be determined by 'uname -r') and execute
<kovach>   /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<kovach> as root.
<underdog7> i think he means private
<underdog7> hehe
<fede> that's what it said on the hardware drivers test
<kovach> help me please
<fede> sorry if my english is not to good, i'm from uruguay
<underdog7> kovach: do exactly what it says
<r00t_ninja> fede: post output of lspci | grep vga
<underdog7> find the kernel version by uname -r
<underdog7> then install it
<underdog7> using aptitude
<underdog7> fede: no probel senior
<underdog7> problem
<kovach> im new to all of this still learning
<underdog7> kovach
<r00t_ninja> fede: make that lspci | grep VGA
<underdog7> open a terminal
<underdog7> type "uname -r"
<fede> i solved this problem before changing the xorg file but i don't remember how
<r00t_ninja> fede: paste output of lspci | grep VGA
<underdog7> fede:  did you try to install the Private Hardware Drivers
<kovach> ok
<r00t_ninja> intel drivers are opensource i think
<kovach> 2.6.27-15-generic
<underdog7> kovach, okay, so,
<fede> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<kovach> thats ehat it gave me
<kovach> what
<underdog7> type "sudo aptitude install linux-headers-2.6.27-15-generic"
<underdog7> r00t_ninja: get this:  it works in windows7 but not ubuntu!!  ?? what's up w/ that?? lol
<r00t_ninja> im not sure
<r00t_ninja> kovach: were there any available drivers in the Hardware Drivers
<r00t_ninja> ?
<underdog7> r00t_ninja: i think u mean "fede"
<underdog7> hehe
<r00t_ninja> yea lol
<r00t_ninja> try log out and then back in on your ubuntu box
<r00t_ninja> (the client)
<underdog7> yep, trying it again right now
<kovach> yea its still loading
<fede> no
<kovach>  Installing modules
<underdog7> r00t_ninja: when i logged into the share from windows7 it prompted me for a user name and password (which i got correct).  will it prompt me the same in ubuntu?
<kovach> its done now
<r00t_ninja> it should
<underdog7> kovach: that should work, b/c i had the same problem b4
<kovach> thanks
<underdog7> np
<underdog7> hopefully it works :)
<fede> ¿Any sugestions?
<r00t_ninja> fede: so you cant set it higher in the system settings?
<fede> no i can't
<fede> only up to 800x600
<r00t_ninja> referesh your package list
<r00t_ninja> reboot
<r00t_ninja> and then check in hardware drivers
<fede> ok i'll do that
<r00t_ninja> if that doesnt work i suggest you ask on the ubuntu forums
<kovach> i have no sound but before i installed a fresh copy of xp pro i had sound can anyone help me find my nivdid graphics card and help me get sound back
<F4wltytowers> I'm having trouble with the proprietary drivers dialog
<F4wltytowers> It's not working
<F4wltytowers> I press activate and wait two hours and nothing ever happens
<F4wltytowers> what the heck
<kovach> since then i installed cause that crashed and have ubuntu 8.10
<r00t_ninja> double click the one you want
<r00t_ninja> then click activate
<F4wltytowers> I did
<F4wltytowers> But nothing happens
<r00t_ninja> did you double click it first
<F4wltytowers> Yes
<r00t_ninja> to make sure it was actually selected
<F4wltytowers> Yes
<r00t_ninja> have you refreshed your package list?
<F4wltytowers> Yes
<r00t_ninja> close it
<r00t_ninja> go back into it
<F4wltytowers> I've already done that several times
<underdog7> r00t_ninja: okay, embarassingly, i found out that the CLIENT did NOT have samba installed.   so now, the client shows itself (as "laptop") but there is no "desktop" (the host).
<r00t_ninja> are these nvidia drivers?
<F4wltytowers> yes
<underdog7> r00t_ninja: (in the network dialogue)
<F4wltytowers> And before you say it, no, with my internet connection, it does NOT take more than two hours to download some bloody drivers
<underdog7> F4wltytowers: that's def weird man
<F4wltytowers> Oh great
<F4wltytowers> Now the dialog doesn't even work now
<r00t_ninja> does the dialog come up?
<F4wltytowers> "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<F4wltytowers> Really fantastic.
<r00t_ninja> that says installing
<F4wltytowers> Um, no?!?
<r00t_ninja> it wasnt installing then
<r00t_ninja> it wasnt even downloading
<F4wltytowers> You've lost me.
<F4wltytowers> So why is it not even working now?
<r00t_ninja> when you clicked activate
<r00t_ninja> did another window pop up
<F4wltytowers> No
<r00t_ninja> it wasnt even downloading them then
<F4wltytowers> Now jockey crashed
<r00t_ninja> reboot
<F4wltytowers> Really great work here guys. No really, you did fantastic
<r00t_ninja> sriously rebooy
<r00t_ninja> sriously reboot
<F4wltytowers> Yes, I DID reboot.
<r00t_ninja> ok open up the hardware drivers dialog
<F4wltytowers> It's still being a worthless piece of garbage as usual
<r00t_ninja> wait
<F4wltytowers> There are two windows in the taskbar
<F4wltytowers> One I can't see or open
<r00t_ninja> what are they
<r00t_ninja> is one untitled?
<F4wltytowers> One is just the stupid no drivers in use on this system dialog
<F4wltytowers> The one I couldn't access just disappeared.
<F4wltytowers> Now what?
<r00t_ninja> what nvidia drivers were you trying to install?
<F4wltytowers> 185
<F4wltytowers> Do I have to sacrifice a goat or something to get it installed?
<r00t_ninja> go into
<r00t_ninja> kpackagekit
<F4wltytowers> Oh jolly
<F4wltytowers> I already tried installing it manually
<F4wltytowers> It didn't work
<r00t_ninja> did you install all the right packages
<F4wltytowers> They were installed but the it wouldn't use them
<ropz> why every restart my start menu and all change direction ? i can fix it by kdm stop kdm start , thanks
<r00t_ninja> did you install the modalias package?
<F4wltytowers> yes
<r00t_ninja> did you try run nvidia-xconfig
<r00t_ninja> to make a new configuration
<r00t_ninja> that usually fixes shit
<r00t_ninja> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<F4wltytowers> Hang on
<r00t_ninja> (u will need to restart xorh
<r00t_ninja> (u will need to restart xorg)
<F4wltytowers> But whoever spent half a minute porting jockey over to kubuntu needs to be pimp slapped.
<r00t_ninja> yea
<r00t_ninja> it sucks
<r00t_ninja> to install my nvidia drivers
<F4wltytowers> Okay, installed
<r00t_ninja> i had to click the one underneath
<ropz> why every restart my start menu and all change direction ? i can fix it by kdm stop kdm start , thanks
<r00t_ninja> then click my nvidia drivers
<r00t_ninja> disable session restor
<F4wltytowers> command not found... Welllll, let's see if restarting xserver fixes that
<r00t_ninja> wait
<r00t_ninja> you dont have nvidia-settings installed
<F4wltytowers> Nope!
<F4wltytowers> It's still being a little gobshite.
<F4wltytowers> So, what now?
<F4wltytowers> Rip out some boy's heart and offer it to the gods?
<r00t_ninja> do you have nvidia-glx-185 installed?
<F4wltytowers> Let me see
<underdog7> F4wltytowers: lol.. dude.. u need 2 chill
<F4wltytowers> Yes
<r00t_ninja> nvidia-glx-185
<r00t_ninja> ?
<shrawan_> ok
<r00t_ninja> lol
<underdog7> that dude was flippin his biscuits all over the place man
<underdog7> lol
<ropz> why every restart my start menu and all change direction ? i can fix it by kdm stop kdm start , thanks
<F4wltytowers> "WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<F4wltytowers> "
<F4wltytowers> I doubt that's good.
<F4wltytowers> pkf-config not found... wat
<F4wltytowers> *pkg
<r00t_ninja> install pkg-config
<r00t_ninja> sudo apt-get install pkg-config
<F4wltytowers> What I'm doing
<r00t_ninja> then run
<r00t_ninja> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<underdog7> r00t_ninja: is there a "reinstall" for aptitude or apt-get?
<r00t_ninja> yep
<F4wltytowers> Looks like it was successful this time.
<F4wltytowers> Log out and in?
<r00t_ninja> reboot
<F4wltytowers> Why reboot?
<F4wltytowers> It's just xserver
<r00t_ninja> fully restart xorg
<r00t_ninja> and hal
<F4wltytowers> *sigh* fine
<ropz> wow you help him and he have problems
<ropz> to do restart
<r00t_ninja> lol
<underdog7> lol
<underdog7> effing hilarious
<ropz> help me too :)
<ropz>  your clock in left direction right ? and start in right direction   so every restart / shutdown all the panel change direction
<ropz> sometimes the menu in left the clock in right , and sometimes the menu in right and the clock in left
<r00t_ninja> have you locked the panel?
<ropz> by default its locked ?
<r00t_ninja> i think
<r00t_ninja> right click on it
<r00t_ninja> and unlock it
<ropz> its called panel / table ?
<r00t_ninja> panel
<r00t_ninja> unlock widgets
<r00t_ninja> and remove clock and panel
<ropz> well i want my menu in the right because my language is hebrew
<r00t_ninja> ok
<r00t_ninja> have you unlocked the widgets on the panel?
<r00t_ninja> also out of interest are you still using virtualbox?
<ropz> no
<r00t_ninja> ok
<r00t_ninja> anyway unlock the panel
<r00t_ninja> right click on it
<r00t_ninja> and select unlock widgets
<F4wltytowers> Thank god it worked. Thanks.
<r00t_ninja> np
<F4wltytowers> I'll be writing this down...
<ropz> my widgets is unlocked
<r00t_ninja> ok
<ropz> but its not widgets
<r00t_ninja> i am talking about the widgets on the panel
<r00t_ninja> the clock
<r00t_ninja> the menu
<ropz> ok
<r00t_ninja> and other stuff
<r00t_ninja> sys tray
<FloodBotK1> r00t_ninja: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ropz> i need to do kdm stop kdm start beofre..
<ropz> to get the right direction if you understand
<r00t_ninja> so if you log out and log back in it works?
<ropz> wait here babe
<r00t_ninja> k.....
<ropz> dont work
<r00t_ninja> ok
<r00t_ninja> right click on the menu icon
<r00t_ninja> and do unlock widgets
<ropz> ok
<r00t_ninja> so you want your menu on the right?
<ropz> yes
<r00t_ninja> ok in the right bottom corner there is that little icon thing
<r00t_ninja> and when you click on it
<saxofun> hi
<r00t_ninja> a menu comes up
<ropz> :(
<user__> hi
<user__> where can i find kernel debug symbols?
<user__> vmlinux?
<raziel> ninja pme
<vitamin-carrot> file and folder sharing in kubuntu do i still need to install samba?
<user__> yup
<user__> you need
<user__> samba v3
<user__> not samba 4
<FloodBotK1> user__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vitamin-carrot> so what verison is in the repos?
<user__> both are there
<vitamin-carrot> so if i went sudo apt-get install samba
<user__> v4 is badly broken i guess
<user__> yup
<user__> samba, not samba4
<vitamin-carrot> would that drag down samba 4 or 3?
<user__> 3 i guess
<vitamin-carrot> coolies well ive done that but it appears im still having issues sharing my folders witht he gf who is also using kubuntu
<user__> edit your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<user__> then add user to samba using smbpasswd
<user__> i think you have to be root first to add a user using smbpasswd
<r00t_ninja> or try system-config-samba
<r00t_ninja> for a gui
<user__> yeah, it is easier
<user__> i have not tried it yet
<user__> but you can check the gui output by looking what changed in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<vitamin-carrot> that a cmd line?
<r00t_ninja> no
<user__> i think so, system-config-samba
<user__> what's that?
<r00t_ninja> its a samba configuration gui
<vitamin-carrot> brb
<vitamin-carrot> nope still n0ot able to share folders
<dios_mio> this is a fresh install... the nvidia driver popup comes up but the "activate" button doesnt work, i click on it and it does nothing
<r00t_ninja> double click it
<r00t_ninja> wait
<r00t_ninja> go into hardware drivers
<dios_mio> ok
<r00t_ninja> double click the driver you want
<r00t_ninja> and then click activate
<user__>  netstat -a -p -t -n | less
<dios_mio> ok thx
<dios_mio> works
<user__> check if samba service is running
<user__> smbd
<user__> or used:
<user__> "/etc/init.d/samba restart"
<user__> then check smbd service is running
<user__> did you add the user using smbpasswd?
<chakie_work> what is this "apport-kde" dialog that i see all the time?
<chakie_work> yesterday when i came to work i had about 60 of them in a pile
<user__> what's apport-kde?
<user__> there is no command apport-kde
<user__> what's the message?
<user__> sorry can't help you
<vitamin-carrot> i gave up
<vitamin-carrot> so i just copied the file to a USB stick and gave it to her
<vitamin-carrot> lol
<tellerius> hi folks
<tellerius> i installed kubuntu-desktop last night and upgraded the distro via the applet on the systray and now i get an error when i try to boot. it doesnt matter which kernel version i choose.  the error i get is "error: unknown command 'initrd'"
<tellerius> i can bring up the minimal cmd line, but thats as far as i can get.
<user__> try a re-install
<user__> do you need your data?
<tellerius> yeah my data would be nice.
<user__> upgrade path is buggy
<user__> boot from cd
<tellerius> no cd.
<user__> then move all your data to /hide/mydata/
<user__> then erase all other folders like /bin, /var, /usr etc
<user__> then install
<user__> then move back your data from /hide/mydata/ to their original folders
<user__> no cd?
<user__> can you try to get one?
<user__> it is the only method i know
<tellerius> nope, the drive is shagged, hence the reason the laptop has ubuntu on it in the first place.
<user__> seems difficult to fix,
<user__> your boot config is damaged
<tellerius> no way i can roll back te upgrade? or reinstall grub from the cmd line? remembering its not a full cmd line, just the minimal one
<user__> no need to rollback
<user__> just fix current problem, i think it is fixable
<user__> reinstalling grub is good idea
<user__> but don't know how to early from bootup
<tellerius> ok, but the question remains, how do i go about that from the dodgy commande line that grub gives me?
<tellerius> im happy with a how-to somewhere online =)
<user__> google grub re-install
<user__> :)
<tellerius> ive done that, there are plenty of instructions telling me to "insert the disk" but i dont have that luxury.
<user__> i think you need the disk
<user__> grub loader has little features to fix incorrect boot config
<tellerius> well thats handy.
<user__> you need an editor to check or edit /boot/menu.lst
<tellerius> hrmmm looks like im not doing any work today.
<user__> yeah, if you don't fix it, you can't work
<tellerius> pitty i dont get paid if i dont work.
<user__> that's not good.. better get paid
<tellerius> well, looks like i have to fix it tomorrow.
<tellerius> bye
<Shaxor> Haven't been here for some time now
<Shaxor> Okay I can't seem to get the Banshee media player to work, it adds my music just fine but when i try to play it, it doesn't work, Has anyone else had this problem?
<Assurbanipal> hi i am facing the following problem. i have high cpu usage when working with files (extracting/copying) especialy when doing it on ntfs partitions. i am runnign kubuntu 9,10 64bit with q9550.can someone help me out?
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> does anybody work with dolphin and split mode?
<chen_> http://www.gcshome.cn
<chen_> this time is afternoon
<noaXess> if i start dolphin in split view mode, allways the right pane is active, not the left..
<noaXess> is there also any way to have two diffrent locations opened at dolphin startup?
<Shaxor> Okay I can't seem to get the Banshee media player to work, it adds my music just fine but when i try to play it, it doesn't work, Has anyone else had this problem?
<mty2k> hay, how can i changwe my screen resolution?
<jussi01> Shaxor: are you sure you have the correct codecs for the music? and does the music work anywhere else?
<jussi01> Shaxor: also, does it play at all and no sound or does it give an error?
<Shaxor> the music play just fine in amarok but i don't like aramok
<Shaxor> when i dubble click on the song i want to listen to in banshee a red x pops up on the left side of the song name
<Shaxor> I tried .ogg and .mp3 file format but it doesn't play
<jussi01> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ubu4> Hallo
<ubu4> alles goed?
<ubu4> hi everything ok ?
<ubu4> someone here?
<ubu4> hi
<ubu4> hello ?
<ubu4> im on school
<ubu4> please chat with me
<ubu4> hallo?
<Tm_T> ubu4: this is not general chat channel, try #kubuntu-offtopic or even more general, #defocus
<ubu4> hllo
<ubu4> iemand?
<ubu4> hllo
<ubu4> dario?
<ubu3> jio cv
<ubu4> ja me u?
<ubu3> cv
<ubu4> ok
<ubu4> cool he
<Tm_T> please, use offtopic channels
<ubu4> lorenzo ?
<ubu3> dario
<ubu4> tim , its our language
<ubu4> en lorenzo?
<ubu4> hallo ? lorenzo
<ubu4> hha
<ubu2> xD
<ubu4> xD
<ubu2> yu
<FloodBotK1> ubu4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubu4> ja
<ubu3> die eetzaal moe gij lang aanschuiven
<ubu2> haha mike is ier ooook
<ubu4_> hllo,
<ubu2> bieste, !!!
<Tm_T> sorry for all this noise, my huge mistake
<Krooks> I'm wondering should I go with nxserver-freeedition or freenx ? I don't really see whats the advantage of using the freenx.
<chakie_work> aha, apport seems to be some bug reporting app
<chakie_work> perhaps the apport-kde dialog could say why it needs my password
<chakie_work> not just "apport-kde needs administrative privileges"
<chakie_work> to me it looked like a dumb trojan
<jussi01> !bug | chakie_work
<ubottu> chakie_work: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<chakie_work> jussi01: yes, and?
<chakie_work> aha, you mean that the bug reporting is buggy and i should report a bug about the bug reporting?
<jussi01> chakie_work: youve found a bug in that apport doesnt tell you something you need to know. PLease make sure you file a bug so it gets fixed :)
<chakie_work> poetry, i has it
<jussi01> :)
<chakie_work> launchpad needs me to register
<chakie_work> i tried it once some distros ago, couldn't register
<atlefren> i'm having some trouble with external monitors in 9.10... One VGA screen and one DVI screen connected to a HP EliteBook 8530p (Radeon HD 3650).. If i boot kubuntu with all screens connected i only the laptop monitor works, turning on the other screens using xrandr results in "xrandr: cannot find crtc for output".. However, if i unplug the DVI monitor and then boot i get a clone view, and can then disable the VGA monitor, turn o
<atlefren> right of the dvi monitor using xrandr
<devon_007> how to create a pppoe connection in kubuntu v9.10???????????????
<atlefren> this is a sub-optimal solution, so i'm wondering if anyone has a better solution for me
<jwx> hi, i can't activate a vpn connection with knetworkmanager, it's in the list but doesn't work. any ideas?
<atlefren> (the ctrc message was not present in 9.04)
<jussi01> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<cheapsexandbooze> fuck you fucking cunts
<cheapsexandbooze> cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts
<cheapsexandbooze> cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts
<cheapsexandbooze> cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts
<cheapsexandbooze> cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts
<FloodBotK1> cheapsexandbooze: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cheapsexandbooze> cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts
<cheapsexandbooze> cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts
<cheapsexandbooze> cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts
<cheapsexandbooze> cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts
<FloodBotK1> cheapsexandbooze: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cheapsexandbooze> cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts
<cheapsexandbooze> cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts
<Tm_T> hi jayne_
<eleve> SALUIT
<eleve> salut
<eleve> Bonjour
<eleve> camarade de l'education nationale
<Tm_T> !it | eleve
<ubottu> eleve: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Bou> Tm_T: that was French not Italian ;)
<eleve> oui
<eleve> hablar espagnol ?
<Bou> !fr|eleve
<ubottu> eleve: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Tm_T> Bou: oh, my bad (:
<ahox> Hi, I am trying to get an VPNC connection using the knetworkmanager. However, it doesn't connect. Any ideas?
<szili> hy all
<ahox_> Does no-one know about the knetworkmanager-vpnc module?
<ahox_> From forums etc I am not sure it works. Suse claims it does, some other posting say otherwise. So what is the current status?
<jwx> I would also like to know about this
<Guest4816> hi
<giuseppe__> salve a tutti
<giuseppe__> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<wilsby29> I can't get konversation to auto identify on this server
<wilsby29> anyone know of a guide?
<wilsby29> it's confusing, it asks for my name, my nickname, my server identification, password, etc...
<wilsby29> loads of stuff that means the same to me
<wilsby29> it's horribly confusing
<jussi01> wilsby29: just put your nickserv password as the server password.
<wilsby29> jussi01, ok, thanks
<wilsby29> test
<Riddell> ahox_: plasma-widget-networkmanagement may work with VPNs from this archive https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Ekubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<wilsby29> how do I check if I'm identified?
<ahox_> Riddell: I already use this archive...
<chris______> hm
<Idhan> I need help.. I cann't mout a blank cd
<Idhan> I get this error: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<knosklo> Idhan: that means the cd is mounted
<TheKro> Idhan: this is because you can't just copy files to and from a CD like with a normal drive
<knosklo> Idhan: it is not an error
<TheKro> Idhan: you need to use some kind of cd-burning software (like k3b) to burn a collection of files to CD
<Idhan> TheKro: k3b is asking me for a empty cd.. k3b shows that is a empty cd..but when I go to burn a iso file, k3b ask me for a empty medium
<Idhan> TheKro: so..I don't know what is wrong
<wilsby29> got it that time
<wilsby29> ;-)
<wilsby29> I think kde 4.3 is awesome
<wilsby29> I have upgraded to 9.10 and noticed I don't have an /etc/conf directory any more
<wilsby29> when can I find the config settings now?
<JediMaster> does anyone know why the background from gnome/ubuntu keeps showing up in kubuntu while logged into KDE? (it's a ubuntu karmic 9.10 install with kububuntu-desktop installed)
<JediMaster> in fact, at the moment I've got the kde bar down the bottom but the gnome desktop
<JediMaster> but only on desktop 1 it seems, the others don't
<Idhan> is here anybody using separate widgets from the desktop and the daskboard??
<Idhan> because when I see widgets in my dashboard they are lost if I restart my sesion k9.10
<vietred> hi all
<vietred> how can I make grub 2 look nice like gfxboot?
<ghostcube> why has a boot manager to look nice
<ghostcube> o.O
<ghostcube> it should boot anything thats nice
<seicherlbob> hi there! i have installed karmic on my desktop with a ATI X1900 graphics card, using xorg radeon driver. In KDE control panel, i cant configure a dual head system. i configured X with a big virtual screen but using xrandr for dualscreening leads to two balck screens. does anyone know how to configure dualheads nowadays??
<imagine> hi @all.. habe das "getline" problem bei kolab-setup in procmail-src. kann es nicht lösen. wer kann helfen?
<imagine> ubuntu 9.10
<bazhang> !de | imagine
<ubottu> imagine: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<imagine> ^^
<imagine> having getline problem in kolab-src-install on ubuntu 9.10 with procmail-src. somebody experience? I cannot solve
<seicherlbob> Hi! KDE Control panel tells me, that my system is not supporting dual head displays... i'm running ATI x1900 with 2 Monitors (working in dualhead on serperate windows installation). I already tried setting virtual screen in xorg.conf but using xrandr makes my screens only black. anyone here that has dualheads up and running in karmic??
<imagine> ati driver original?
<seicherlbob> imagine: oss driver
<seicherlbob> imagine: "radeon" driver
<imagine> apt-get xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-control
<ville__> Hi! Kubuntu crashed while upgrading to 9.10. After that I got "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted". Never got over that, so I used recovery console to remount sda3 with rw access and finished upgrade. Now I think my Python2.6 is broken. Trying to install (almost) anything gives "'import site' failed..."
<zpt-rafi> I want to join channel #java but it says "You need to be identified to join that channel"
<a> Where I am?
<EagleScreen> a: you are in #kubuntu
<EagleScreen> !hello | a
<ubottu> a: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<EagleScreen> zpt-rafi: you have to register your name with NickServ service to join #java
<zpt-rafi> EagleScreen: I've registered the nick. do I have to verify from email as well ?
<dcorbin_work> ust upgraded to karmic.  There's a horrible checkboard background on half of my twinview display.  What's up with that?
<zpt-rafi> EagleScreen: ahh thnx. After email varification it works
<ahox_> Hi, also my plasma-desktop does not start automaticly anymore after I tried out plasma-netbook. So where are those settings?
<noaXess> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ville__> Hi! Kubuntu crashed while upgrading to 9.10. After that I got "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted". Never got over that, so I used recovery console to remount sda3 with rw access and finished upgrade. Now I think my Python2.6 is broken. Trying to (re)install (almost) anything gives "'import site' failed..." (including 'apptitude install -f'). How can I fix this?
<caris_mere> Where is the equivalent to "/boot/grub/menu.lst" in 9.10?
<EagleScreen> /boot/grub/grub.cfg, but this shouldn't be edited manually
<caris_mere> I just want to change the default os
<EagleScreen> chek file /etc/default/grub
<EagleScreen> edit it and after, run sudo update-grub
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<caris_mere> thanks
<noaXess> if i open a document with openoffice writer over a nfs mounted share, it can be opened only in read mode
<jasabella> no geocities :(
<noaXess> but i can create files/folders on a nfs mounted share.. but no edit existing files/folders
<u19809> are there qt 4.5.3 backport packages for 9.04 ?
<alvin> /var/log/installer/syslog of a server, using cciss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/315068/
<alvin> Now, I'll look for another fresh installation I can reach from here.
<alvin> This is from the 'usb stick install'. (note that I changed it from /dev/sdf1 to /dev/sde1):
<alvin> /dev/sde1                       /               ext2    noatime,errors=remount-ro       0       1
<alvin> Other note: I didn't have to change it in order to boot. Only the grub root= had the be adjusted for that! (df showed /dev/sde1, while /dev/sdf1 was the value in /etc/fstab)
<FloodBotK1> alvin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alvin> (sorry, I only pasted 1 line)
<noaXess> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<alvin> (sorry, was putting stuff in the wrong channel too)
<TheKro> how do i find out if gnokii is compiled with bluetooth support?
<bbeck> Has anyone had any luck getting the Kopete plasmoid to do anything?
<Guest20439> .
<ahmedtaufiq> .
<ahmedtaufiq> hi, is ther any one to help me on php related issues ?
<ahmedtaufiq> ?
<EagleScreen> try in #php
<TheKro> is there a way to run gnokii without sudo? (I need to give it sudo to access /dev/rfcomm0)
<EagleScreen> which group is /dev/rfcomm0 part of?
<TheKro> ownership is root.dialout (but the device only exists after I've bound it)
<TheKro> do i need to add my user to dialout?
<EagleScreen> yes
<TheKro> EagleScreen: the group isn't listed under user management
<okabantu> waw
<okabantu> hi
<TheKro> (show system groups is checked)
<seicherlbob> Hi! KDE Control panel tells me, that my system is not supporting dual head displays... i'm running ATI x1900 with 2 Monitors (working in dualhead on serperate windows installation). I already tried setting virtual screen in xorg.conf but using xrandr makes my screens only black. anyone here that has dualheads up and running in karmic?? I'd love to use the radeon driver and no propreatary ATI stuff.
<TheKro> EagleScreen: but even more bizarre: it is in /etc/groups, and there I am a member of the group
<Bandung> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Bandung> ?
<TheKro> EagleScreen: don't worry - i've managed to make a direct bluetooth connection without rfcomm.
<tominglis> hey, a recent set of updates to kubuntu 9.10, seems to have messed up my kontact / kmail? it loads up on startup now, and i don't know how to stop that, and also when i click reply or forward it doesn't include the text?
<tominglis> does anyone know what i can do to fix this?
<EagleScreen> tominglis: chek Systemsettings -> Advanced -> Startup for any entry about kmail
<tominglis> autostart? yeah i had a look in there, and there's no mention of it
<BluesKaj> kmail  has been buggy since 7.10, very unfortunate :(
<seicherlbob> can anyone help me with ATI dualhead graphics with open source "radeon" driver?
<EagleScreen> tominglis: surely the eror is in any configuration file in your user profile
<EagleScreen> test with clean user enviroment
<tominglis> ok, i can do, but i haven't changed anything to make this happen afaik, since i restarted after some bug fixes, it loads up every time, and doesn't copy text for reply or find actions
<tominglis> sorry, forward
<tominglis> the templates in kmail config now seem to have %BLANK?
<tizzo> como faço pra instalar o driver ta ati radeon 4890?
<kaddi> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<TheKro> so what application should i use for connecting to the internet through my cell phone?
<damien_> hey guys
<anoneemouse> hi... i tried to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 and it failed... can anyone help me fix it?
<anoneemouse> it spent all night downloading packages and then failed on 0%
<BluesKaj> anoneemouse, how did you try to upgrde ?
<anoneemouse> i used the update notifier thingy
<BluesKaj> update-manager?
<anoneemouse> yeah
<anoneemouse> is there some sort of log that i can check for errors?
<carpii> /var/log/apt maybe
<BluesKaj> anoneemouse, open a terminal : sudo do-release-upgrade
<anoneemouse> one question though, will it download all the packages again?
<anoneemouse> i have very limited bandwidth per month
<BluesKaj> it will look for them , if they are already there , they will install
<anoneemouse> You have to download a total of 68.3k <- i take it the packages are there then?
<tazz> whats the alternative for libcaptury-dev in 9.10 ?
<anoneemouse> im getting syntax errors in the available file... where can i paste?
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<anoneemouse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/315132/
<BluesKaj> anoneemouse, ok run: sudo apt-get update
<anoneemouse> done
<dcorbin_work> Just upgraded to karmic.  There's a horrible checkerboard background on half of my twinview display.  What's up with that?
<anoneemouse> should i try running the upgrade again?
<BluesKaj> anoneemouse, sudo apt-get upgrade
<anoneemouse> ok im running it... will take a while it has to donwload 38 megs of data(yes my connection is slow) :)
<BluesKaj> anoneemouse, then if no errors , sudo do-release-upgrade
<anoneemouse> no wait... only 3.6 megs
<anoneemouse> ok
<anoneemouse> i looked at the file that was giving the problems... the package that gives this error has a shell script where there is supposed to be a package description
<anoneemouse> i got the same error now
<anoneemouse> im tempted to just edit the file... can that hurt?
<BluesKaj> anoneemouse, well, it's nor working so give the edit a try
<BluesKaj> anoneemouse, I was going to suggest sudo apt-get autoclean
<anoneemouse> might that be a better option?
<genii> anoneemouse: sudo dpkg --clear-avail && sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> ahh cool genii , that's new to me
<genii> (clears the "available" list, then apt-get update makes a new one)
<anoneemouse> it produced no errors
<anoneemouse> im running release upgrade again
<blablabla> hello
<anoneemouse> new error now
<anoneemouse> :/
<anoneemouse> dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 135
<anoneemouse> Exception during pm.DoInstall():  E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<FloodBotK1> anoneemouse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anoneemouse> oops... sorry
<florin_> helo
<tazz> i have made a minor edit to http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4/Kubuntu_and_Debian#Build_prerequisites if some of you have time please review it.
<blablabla> this is my first time here
<blablabla> how can i install MIROtv
<bazhang> blablabla, from the package manager or the command line: sudo apt-get install miro
<blablabla> thanks
<genii> anoneemouse: Can you use pastebin to show result of: sudo dpkg --audit
<BluesKaj> anoneemouse, this is a shot in the dark : sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<anoneemouse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/315157/
<anoneemouse> problem is with libc it seems
<homer-80> hi I'm in trouble with cam it cannot install the cam
<blablabla> i have also a problem to get GnuBackgammon
<BluesKaj> anoneemouse, sudo dpkg --configure libc-bin
<anoneemouse> ok i did that
<anoneemouse> now im running the upgrade again
<blablabla> by the way mirotv works,thanks
<bazhang> its not in bsdgames ?
<blablabla> i don't know bazhang
<wassup> hi
<bazhang> blablabla, try apt-cache search backgammon in the konsole
<wassup> quick question - I'm looking for a distro for a person that has never had any experience with linux before and will never ever use anything like console or type in any commands - is kubuntu o.k. with such an approach?
<bazhang> !info gnubg | blablabla
<ubottu> blablabla: gnubg (source: gnubg): graphical or console backgammon program with analysis. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90-3 (karmic), package size 1383 kB, installed size 2904 kB
<EagleScreen> hello
<TheKro> what is the KDE equivalent for blueman?
<eagles0513875> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<TheKro> !blueman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blueman
<anoneemouse> im getting the same error, but now only once... still for libc-bin
<wassup> ...anyone?
<EagleScreen> LAMP also can be Linux-Apache-MySQL-Python
<anoneemouse> audit now returns nothing
<anoneemouse> im going to try once more...
<BluesKaj> anoneemouse, try : sudo dpkg --reconfigure libc-bin
<anoneemouse> okay... ill try that as soon as the upgrade fails again
<anoneemouse> dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<genii> Sorry for lag, this is why I'm still /away
<EagleScreen> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<genii> It should be sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<BluesKaj> anoneemouse, sorry try : sudo dpkg-reconfigure libc-bin
<anoneemouse> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: libc-bin is broken or not fully installed
<BluesKaj> genii, libc-bin , that's apretty serious error , right ?
<genii> BluesKaj: Yes
<anoneemouse> c library is important.
<genii> anoneemouse: I recommend: sudo apt-get clean   then: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall libc-bin
<anoneemouse> you seem to know apt pretty well genii
<anoneemouse> :) thanks for all the help
<genii> anoneemouse: Thats what we're here for :)
<BluesKaj> so you are upgrading now , anoneemouse ?
<anoneemouse> im going to try now BluesKaj
<anoneemouse> it reinstalled libc now
<BluesKaj> genii, is the Man! :)
<anoneemouse> yeah!
<BluesKaj> cool
<genii> BluesKaj: Well, sometimes... other times my brain is just mushy
<BluesKaj> well genii , was glad i was here ..I learned some new and useful today
<anoneemouse> the only disadvantage is that its going to download everything again :/
<stc> #irc.net
<genii> anoneemouse: Yes, that is the down-side. What probably happened is the libc-bin download got broken but it kept trying to install from the partial file in the archived
<anoneemouse> yeah that makes sense... because i kept getting ldconfig bus errors
<anoneemouse> so my upgrade will finish in 8 hours :/
<BluesKaj> anoneemouse, dialup ?
<anoneemouse> 384 adsl
<seicherlbob> can anyone help me with ATI dualhead graphics with open source "radeon" driver?
<BluesKaj> anoneemouse, then the repos source server is slow
<anoneemouse> 384 kilobits persecond its running at full speed
<Squarc> Hey, what is the default workpath for programs used by the alt+F2 program starter?
<BluesKaj> anoneemouse, shouldn't take 8 hrs
<BluesKaj> Squarc, there is no default , most are in /usr/bin/
<Squarc> BluesKaj: ok but I mean.. for instance I start a item using alt+F2, and that item is in the menu... but in the menu editor I see it has no workpath.. then what is the workpath used? ~ ?
<anoneemouse> blueskaj: =((1100 *1024) / 48)/60/60
<anoneemouse> 6 hours at full speed... im only getting max of 42 kbps
<anoneemouse> :)
<BluesKaj> but you can also find them with dolphin or konqueror , by typing the path in the addressbar
<BluesKaj> Squarc, ok alt+f2 , then kdesudo konqueror /usr/bin/ , usually you'll find the executable in there or sometimes /user/sbin/
<BluesKaj> oops /usr/sbin
<jhutchins_lt> Couldn't get the system to come out of closed-the-lid suspend, had to power cycle it, then had to reboot to get wireless working.
<jhutchins_lt> It starts previously open applications like konversation before it starts networking, which is pretty dumb.
<Squarc> BluesKaj: srry thats not what I mean.. but I found out allready by creating myself a bash script that prints the workfolder's path,, thx anyway :)
<jhutchins_lt> Is the bugreport app hidden somewhere in the menu, or does it need to be installed?
<jhutchins_lt> HAH! Bugreport app is broken!
<jhutchins_lt> It proceeds as if you were reporting a problem with an external device even when you check "other problem"!
<armin> bonjour tou le monde!
<armin> is there any one who speak frenche??
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<armin> ah merciii vous etes trés gentilles!
<spanwave> Hi all , i have just now installed kubuntu9.10 and its the max screen resolution i am getting is 800*600, i want to change my screen resolution to 1024*700, how to do it.
<BluesKaj> jhutchins_lt, if you leave an app open while shutting down , the session will restore on the next boot unless you set it up to not to in system settings/adavaned/session manager
<spanwave> Hi all , i have just now installed kubuntu9.10 and its max screen resolution i am getting is 800*600, i want to change my screen resolution to 1024*700, how to do it.
<Home> is there kubuntu kde3 remix channel?
<flootenkerp> Hi, could anyone help me with something about openoffice word processor?
<jhutchins_lt_> spanwave: You'll need to figure out what driver the system should be using for your chipset and generate an xorg.conf file that uses that.  I'm a bit fuzzy on the details myself, I'm stuck at 1024x768.
<flootenkerp> It keeps asking that I recover the file, then when I do, it says recovery failed, but still opens up the file
<flootenkerp> It's strange, and I want to get rid of that. Any way how?
<spanwave> jhutchins_lt_: how to find out the drivers
<jhutchins_lt_> :s sshd
<flootenkerp> Could anyone help please? I'd appreciate it, I need openoffice to do my work and other things.
<jhutchins_lt_> spanwave: Not sure, google your chipset (lspci | grep -i vga to find chipset)
<jhutchins_lt_> !s sshd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s sshd
<jhutchins_lt_> sshd?
<jhutchins_lt_> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<jhutchins_lt_> Rusty with the bots.
<flootenkerp> Sorry if I'm being a little impatient or pushy, but I really need to fix this error so I can get on with my work.
<jhutchins_lt> These lock-ups are getting annoying.
<jhutchins_lt> BluesKaj: Yes, I understand about restarting open apps, but it should start basic system services, like wifi, before it starts apps that need them like konversation.
<flootenkerp> ?
<jhutchins_lt>  As it is, konversation spins through several attempts to start up waiting for the network connection.
<jhutchins_lt> Any idea why apt-cache search wouldn't find openssh-server?
<JontheEchidna> Konversation 1.3 will have network detection and not try to repeatedly connect when the network is down
<flootenkerp> Could anyone help please?
<jhutchins_lt> flootenkerp: We're just fellow users here.  If someone knows an answer they may speak up.  If your original question has scrolled off screen, you can ask again in five minutes.  Be patient.
<flootenkerp> ok, sorry. It's just important for my work, so my patience is a little off
<flootenkerp> I'm getting an error on openoffice word processor, it asks me to recover a file, and when I try to, it says it failed and opens the file up anyway. How would I get rid of this error?
<jhutchins_lt> plasma is kde4, right?
<jhutchins_lt> flootenkerp: I had that with 6.something, what release are you using?
<flootenkerp> Hm, I'm not sure
<flootenkerp> I got it on ubuntu 9.4
<flootenkerp> I've searched it, but it tells me to delete some file, but the errors I've found were with openoffice on XP.
<alexandre__> oi tudo bem?
<_abbenormal> has anyone used the nvidia bin on 9.10
<_abbenormal> is there a how2 for this out here
<jhutchins_lt> flootenkerp: Why are you asking here of you're having errors on XP?
<flootenkerp> No
<flootenkerp> As in the errors I've found on google were for XP
<flootenkerp> Not linux
<flootenkerp> Which is why I came here
<flootenkerp> I'm running ubuntu 9.4
<jhutchins_lt> flootenkerp: Well, add linux to the search terms, and go ahead and look for the file they said to remove.
<flootenkerp> I did, still found the same thing.
<jhutchins_lt> I do not like the fact that there's no loading feedback on firefox wih the default decorations.
<flootenkerp> What did you do to fix that error on yours jhutchins_It?
<jhutchins_lt> flootenkerp: Stopped usng the computer that had kubuntu on it and used a different distro for two years.
<jhutchins_lt> flootenkerp: Not very helpful in your situation, but I would definitely consider upgrading.
<flootenkerp> Is there any other word processor for linux similar to microsoft word? And also, in case I consider upgrading, is Kubuntu hard to use? I'm new to linux, so I want to start with easy stuff
<anoneemouse> flootenkerp: depends on how you want to use your computer
<Vroomfondle> flootenkerp: KOffice
<flootenkerp> Well, what do you mean specifically? And thanks Vroom
<genii> flootenkerp: For new users, Abiword is easiest to learn. But there is also the KOffice as mentioned, also OpenOffice
<anoneemouse> well... i for instance browse the web, email, music production, occasional photoshop
<anoneemouse> open office will be your best bet for now... kword is not nearly mature for normal use
<flootenkerp> Why?
<anoneemouse> why to which question flootenkerp?
<flootenkerp> Why is it not mature?
<anoneemouse> they are in the process of revamping it
<Vlado9A3CY> flootenkerp: the best would be if you try it yourself
<flootenkerp> So, try koffice?
<Vlado9A3CY> whatever you like flootenkerp
<jhutchins_lt> flootenkerp: Linux software is a public process with many developers contributing.  Some projects get lots of attention and progress, others don't.  Because openoffice is the office suite everybody knows about, and because it gets some corporate support, it's had more work done.
<jhutchins_lt> flootenkerp: The first thing I would do is try upgrading to 9.10 and see if maybe your problem goes away.
<flootenkerp> I've been told by some people I know that 9.10 screwed up their computer. You sure it's safe? And what is updated in 9.10?
<ghostcube> flootenkerp: hmm depends on youre pc and configuration
<ghostcube> but yes there are some problems in the wild with karmic
<Vlado9A3CY> flootenkerp: my laptop works just fine with ubuntu & kubuntu 9.10
<F4wltytowers> How do I get media keys and media buttons (on both mouse and keyboard) working in 9.10?
<jhutchins_lt> flootenkerp: Well of course you would make a backup so you could restore what you have now if something goes wrong.
<jhutchins_lt> ubottu: tell F4wltytowers about hotkeys
<ubottu> F4wltytowers, please see my private message
<flootenkerp> Well, yeah, but upgrading seems like a drag. I've had to reinstall ubuntu 5 times from constant screwups of mine.
<klebezettel> hello
<Vlado9A3CY> klebezettel: hello
<jhutchins_lt> flootenkerp: You should look into making a bootable backup DVD for fast recovery, or a disk image with something like clonezilla for fast restores.
<F4wltytowers> jhutchins_lt: That does not and cannot work for me
<klebezettel> where is the bugtracker for _kubuntu_? bugs.launchpad.net? how to show only kubuntu related stuff?
<maco> i dont think you can
<jhutchins_lt> klebezettel: Select the right package, it's all one system.
<F4wltytowers> I cannot set up media buttons on the mouse
<Pici> klebezettel: There is no distiction between bugs for Kubuntu and bugs for Ubuntu, since they use the same repositories.
<F4wltytowers> And I want media keys to work system wide
<maco> i probably wouldve tried searching for k* back when kde named everything with a k
<flootenkerp> okay. I'll keep that in mind, thanks jhutchins
<F4wltytowers> That dialog will NOT work for me
<jhutchins_lt> F4wltytowers: Then you'll have to find something else.
<F4wltytowers> jhutchins_lt: Like what?
<jhutchins_lt> F4wltytowers: Mouse buttons have traditionally been configured in xorg.conf, but we don't have one by default any more.
<F4wltytowers> So now what?
<jhutchins_lt> F4wltytowers: I would suggest you do some searching on "linux" and whatever make and model mouse you have.
<F4wltytowers> The only results I get are for xorg.conf
<jhutchins_lt> F4wltytowers: We only know what we've either experienced ourselves or what we've discussed.  We don't have your mouse and don't know what you're trying to do with it.
<F4wltytowers> If I hadn't searched I wouldn't be in here.
<Pici> xorg will still honor additions made to xorg.conf if they are there.
<jhutchins_lt> F4wltytowers: We're just fellow users.
<F4wltytowers> It's a Microsoft Wireless Laser Desktop 6000.
<flootenkerp> Now, there's also one last issue. Sometimes ubuntu would freeze up leaving only my mouse to move. It's random, and I'm not sure of the issue. Anyone have an idea of what it could be?
<jhutchins_lt> F4wltytowers: Mine's a touchpad on a toshiba laptop, or an old full-size four button trackball.
<jhutchins_lt> flootenkerp: Can't click on anything or use the keyboard?
<flootenkerp> Nope
<jwx> hi, what is the preferred way to connect to vpn pptp with kubuntu 9.10 ?
<flootenkerp> just move the mouse.
<jhutchins_lt> Same thing is happening here.  I've just enabled sshd so that I can see if I can connect when it's locked up. Only solution so far has been power cycle.
<flootenkerp> I've also noticed my computer heats up faster then usual. I think it might be compiz, but I'm not to sure.
<jhutchins_lt> flootenkerp: It seemed to happen more often when I had effects enabled.  It also seems like konqueror may be involved, but the last thing that locked it up was the bugreport app.
<flootenkerp> Yeah, I have atlantis enabled
<jhutchins_lt> flootenkerp: Yes, compiz or kde effects will cause greater processor use and faster heating.
<flootenkerp> Hm, okay. I guess I'll use less effects. Wish there was a way around it though.
<jhutchins_lt> I haven't opened a bugreport yet because I don't know what package to report against.
<genii> jhutchins_lt: I had to remove apport because it was itself causing a prob
<flootenkerp> Also, one last question before I go. What's the terminal command to install atlantis2? Or is there more to it? I've searched it, but I never seemed to get it to work..
<jhutchins_lt> genii: If you did that and the problem went away, did you file a bugreport?
<genii> jhutchins_lt: It did solve the prob... but no bug report, sorry
<jhutchins_lt> flootenkerp: Package install is sudo aptitude install <package>, but I don't know anything specific to atlantis.
<jhutchins_lt> genii: Go!  Go!  Report the bug!  It's clearly a bug with apport because it went away when you removed it!
<flootenkerp> k, I guess I'll try and find it again.
<jhutchins_lt> How can it be fixed if it isn't reported!?
<flootenkerp> Thanks for all the help guys.
<jhutchins_lt> flootenkerp: Try doing a distribution upgrade.
<flootenkerp> How?
<jhutchins_lt> ubottu: tell flootenkerp about upgrade
<ubottu> flootenkerp, please see my private message
<D-coy> joesu
<jhutchins_lt> Hm, cups upgrade today.
<zoiss> hey guys, i have some problems with my browser and just wanted to know if its a commun bug. firefox (and konqueror) is displaying the page www.sport1.de with errors. firefox on windows is showing everything fine. is there a way to fix it?
<jhutchins_lt> zoiss: Find the web page maintainer and beat him untill he corrects the errors.
<zoiss> :]
<zoiss> ok, so not a problem of missing libraries or something
<jhutchins_lt> It's been formatted by/for windows, probably not checked on a different browser.
<zoiss> ok thank you
<jhutchins_lt> Has some bad html code too.
<zoiss> should change my sports page:]
<jhutchins_lt> zoiss: Seriously, if they have a "contact us" link, let them know it's not formatting correctly for you.  They can't fix it if they don't know.
<zoiss> ok good idea. ill do that
<licensed> hey! anybody has problem with "system monitor - hard disk" plasmoid with hdd temperatures?
<licensed> my "system monitor - hard disk" plasmoid was showing hdd temps, and didn't show anymore
<jhutchins_lt> Where can I configure the startup/shutdown sounds?
<Mamarok> jhutchins_lt: in the systemsettings
<F4wltytowers> Notifications
<F4wltytowers> Under system settings
<F4wltytowers> Look under KDE System Notifications
<F4wltytowers> Ugh, why is KTorrent stalled? It's been almost an hour now... and this torrent has PLENTY of seeds, I mean, it's the kubuntu iso torrent...
<F4wltytowers> Actually, every torrent is stalled
<jhutchins_lt> Hm, I would expect some sort of theming there, sensible defaults, global enable/disable...
<Mamarok> F4wltytowers: restart it
<jhutchins_lt> F4wltytowers: Maybe you're being throttled.
<F4wltytowers> I have, multiple times
<F4wltytowers> Nope, no throttling.
<Mamarok> change your settings
<F4wltytowers> I did
<F4wltytowers> To match that of my router
<jhutchins_lt> F4wltytowers: How do you know you are not being throttled by your ISP?
<ronmelscarpanton> hola quien habla español?
<Mamarok> !es | ronmelscarpanton
<ubottu> ronmelscarpanton: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ronmelscarpanton> gracias
<F4wltytowers> jhutchins_lt: AT&T doesn't do any throttling. At least, around here.
<F4wltytowers> I'm sure of it too.
<gerardo_> ciao
<ItsMe_> #joun salix
<ItsMe_> #join salix
<Mamarok> ItsMe_: its /join#channelname
<Mamarok> actually /join #
<Mamarok> with a space in between :)
<jhutchins_lt> /j #channel
<Mamarok> jhutchins_lt: read what I just said
<Mamarok> no need to repeat it I think
<jhutchins_lt> Mamarok: Shorter form.
<Mamarok> whatever...
<haunilistic> hola. i updated to version 9.10 and now i have this window telling me about error corrections. it's been 27 til yesterday, since today it's 60 and something. if i select "select all" and click update it tells me it's downloading packages, only for 2 seconds, then it says it's finished, but nothing is installed and the packages are again proposed for update. is this a common problem? any solutions?
<jhutchins_lt> hansen: You can try manually doing sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<haunilistic> jhutchins_lt: is it the same as this error corrections stuff?
<jhutchins_lt> haunilistic: Should be.  It installs any new versions of packages you have.
<haunilistic> jhutchins_lt: thx, i'm trying
<Guest67061> testing...
<BluesKaj> jhutchins_lt,  sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade is depracated
<BluesKaj> jhutchins_lt, now the proper sequence is:  sudo aptitude update && sudo do-release-upgrade
<dcorbin_work> after upgrading to karmic, kmail does not start for me.  No error's display that I can see.  Ideas to debug this?
<maxvanceffer> hallo, did anybody knows qt irc chanel ?
<F4wltytowers> !qt
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<maxvanceffer> if it exist ?
<F4wltytowers> Maybe not
<BluesKaj> #qt ?
<BluesKaj> maxvanceffer, click on the #qt
<maxvanceffer> Ouuu
<maxvanceffer> Thx
<maxvanceffer> didn't managed that was link
<ferrolinga> hello
<svabhishek> please see this ... http://atuljha.com/content/installing-cmie-products-ubuntu-wine
<jhutchins> These lockups are getting OLD.
<McNuggz> does anyone but me have problems with samba-sharing in kubuntu 9.10?
<fernando_> I miss shares-admin...
<FroggyTheGreat> Anyone know offhand where I can find which version of Kubuntu I'm running?  I forgot when I installed this and can't find it now.
<Mamarok> FroggyTheGreat: which KDE do you have?
<Mamarok> in any app: help menu -> about KDE
<FroggyTheGreat> Right, that's the KDE version, I want the overall distro version.
<Mamarok> well, I can probably tell you by KDE version, if you didn't add any special repos
<FroggyTheGreat> I've got KDE 3.5.10.
<Mamarok> then it is 8.04 most likely
<BluesKaj> FroggyTheGreat, lsb_release -a
<FroggyTheGreat> And of course I find that myself as soon as I've asked and looked like a fool.
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: thx, forgot that
<FroggyTheGreat> ok, lsb_release -a
<BluesKaj> FroggyTheGreat, Mamarok we all forget sometimes :)
<FroggyTheGreat> Does anyone know why Firefox 3.5 is not in the repositories for that version?
<Mamarok> FroggyTheGreat: because it is too old?
<jhutchins> FroggyTheGreat: It has some bugs that have kept it from being packaged by several distros.
<Mamarok> FroggyTheGreat: it's unlikely you get a backport to that version anymore, especially not for KDE
<jhutchins> Mamarok: Wait, what?  I thought 3.5 was the latest.
<FroggyTheGreat> Oy.  ok.
<FroggyTheGreat> Looks like my long-postponed distro update has to happen then.
<jhutchins> Mamarok: 3.5.5 is the latest.
<FroggyTheGreat> 3.5.5 would be nice...
<Mamarok> jhutchins: he is on a too old Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> FF3.5 is supposedly the default on karmic
<Mamarok> jhutchins: also, I was not talking Firefox version at all, but KDE version
<jhutchins> !v firefox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v firefox
<jhutchins> Dang, can't remember how to use firefox.
<Mamarok> jhutchins: in a konsole: aptitude show firefox-3.5
<BluesKaj> !firefox -v
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox -v
<jhutchins> Er. the bot rather.
<BluesKaj> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<jhutchins> Mamarok: Won't do any good, this isn't a kubuntu box.
<befree> any italian server ubuntu users??
<BluesKaj> !it | befree
<ubottu> befree: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<befree> thanks a lot ! ;)
<FroggyTheGreat> So basically I've got no options if I want FF 3.5.5 on my version.
<fernando_>  /msg NickServ identify 368771
<F4wltytowers> Why do all of my torrents in ktorrent just stall????????
<jimmy_> hi all
<jhutchins> Well, he could always use the mozilla installer.
<BluesKaj> F4wltytowers, try port fowarding to your router
<F4wltytowers> BluesKaj: pardon?
<BluesKaj> do you have a router/modem ?
<F4wltytowers> BluesKaj: nvm, I've already done that
<slow-motion> hi
<MetroidMaster> Hello everyone
<mariuz> yellow
<davidjheinrich> does anyone here know Canonical's US phone number?
<Tm_T> why asking?
<davidjheinrich> I just had a scare with my "Networking Interface" not working, so maybe thought it was flaky motherboard issue, but can't get help as no internet
<davidjheinrich> (the modem was working fine)
<Tm_T> davidjheinrich: I don't think you can get much support from Canonical until you have support contract
<davidjheinrich> yea, I know, but I'd purchase it if I needed it...i.e., couldn't get internet
<davidjheinrich> so if I have that problem again, I can call up, purchase support, then use it
<Tm_T> davidjheinrich: I wonder if ubuntu.com and/or canonical.com has the information
<davidjheinrich> yea, I'm looking there, don't see any phone #
<davidjheinrich> sneaky guys, they probably don't want to give it to u until u purchase tech-support
<amgarchIn9> !kdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm
<amgarchIn9> so people, everything breaks. "Nov 10 21:03:18 novo init: kdm respawning too fast, stopped" even after I dpkg-reconigured gdm and choose gdm. I also removed the link /etc/init.d/kdm. Why is kdm being started at all?
<amgarchIn9> I am afraid it is buried somewhre in Upstart configs, but I am not really famiiar with that.
<amgarchIn9> when both gdm and kdm are competing for display ubuntu ends up in a propmpt to reconfigure graphics. "Low graphics mode" prompt if you ever seem that.
<F4wltytowers> How do I change the bootloader settings?
<F4wltytowers> In 9.10
<delusion> any help for newbies?
<F4wltytowers> Fine, I guess I'm wasting my time then! And people wonder why no one wants to use linux!
<Tm_T> erm, what?
<michael> hi.  i am desperate.  my kubuntu upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 seems to have gone wrong.  i am on a thinkpad x60, and graphics are insufferably slow. does anyone have suggestions what to try?
<amgarchIn9> Tm_T: a nervous kind
<Tm_T> amgarchIn9: I know, just humours me still
<xdoe> i want to use linux... but i in hard work to use it
<xdoe> :S
<Tm_T> xdoe: problems? just tell what and if someone can help, they will
<xdoe> ok Tm_T, thkx... im in trouble to understand the command thing.... because i try to install rpms but i cant
<amgarchIn9> rpms are not for uuntu anyway, xdoe. Search for *.deb files
<xdoe> it means there is no way to use them? :S
<amgarchIn9> not on ubuntu
<xdoe> ...
<xdoe> thank you amgarchinln9
<v> there is a way to install rpm's
<xdoe> ??
<xdoe> i've been looking
<v> i can't recall the name of the program by there is one to make a .deb out of an .rpm
<Shaxor> Hello I can't seem to get Banshee to work, when I try to play a song in banshee it doesn't play and a red x pops up on the left side of the song name but it plays just fine in amarok, And I've tried to use both mp3 and oggs but none work. is there a fix for this?
<xdoe> rpm -i package.rpm.. i tried it
<xdoe> nothing
<amgarchIn9> v: he is new to linux, I dont think he should be doing this
<xdoe> i love challenges amgarchln9
<xdoe> ;)
<michael> ok. it looks like i have kernel 2.6.28-11 installed.  and i dont see how to install the right graphics drivers?  feels kind of stupid, since i did think i wasnt a complete newbi / idiot
<v> @xdoe http://finebushpeople.net/LexmarkZ600
<v> this is for installing a printer driver that's only in .rpm form
<v> but it's all the same
<v> it instructs on how to make a .deb out of an .rpm package
<xdoe> v, i read about it before... and i tried as well but alien is missing... i did sudo to get it... but nothing
<v> ok, why not install alien from KPackagekit like a human being?
<v> i mean i also like to tinker with the konsole, but there is a working graphical tool for this
<xdoe> lol
<v> and by the way to install alien from terninal you need to "sudo apt-get install alien"
<DarkriftX> not everyone needs a graphical tool
<DarkriftX> sometimes command line is better and faster
<AgentX> I am trying to install Kubuntu 9.10 on my desktop. The issue I am having is that the installer does not recognize my Seagate 500GB HDD (ST3500320AS). I have updated the firmware on the drive. Other (smaller) drives do show using the same BIOS settings. Any ideas?
<v> truth
<xdoe> i did it
<DarkriftX> i prefer apt-get to install stuff over a gui
<Shaxor> Hello I can't seem to get Banshee to work, when I try to play a song in banshee it doesn't play and a red x pops up on the left side of the song name but it plays just fine in amarok, And I've tried to use both mp3 and oggs but none work. is there a fix for this?
<xdoe> my ubuntu sometimes do not let me do things
<xdoe> now it worked
<admin1> 33
<v> amarok uses different set of codecs from banshee
<v> you need to install gstreamer
<Shaxor> Ahh Okay thank you
<v> you're all welcome
<xdoe>  what is the best advice you guys could give to "us" newbies?
<v> jfgi
<xdoe> v, alien its installed :P thanks
<xdoe> i got it v
<v> you must be a happy little fellar right now
<v> :D
<xdoe> o0lo
<xdoe> i try to
<v> ok, you guys, see you around
<genii> xdoe: The best advice for linux new users is to learn how to use manpages
<xdoe> mainpages?
<xdoe> this is not my first try on linux world... but i got sick of windows and crash thing from nothing
<xdoe> now i want to discover the magic world of linux
<michael> any thoughts on how to get graphics functioning properly? following my (apparently incomplete???) attempt to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 i seem to be stuck with extremely slow graphics.  it takes several seconds to switch windows, or for the kickoff application launcher menu to show up on screen
<genii> xdoe: manpages, nor mainpages. They are the Manuals for whichever command you are trying to understand
<genii> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or type man:/ in Konqueror's location bar. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<xdoe> ahhh, now i got it ;) i download one pdf
<xdoe> thanks to every1
<genii> michael: Is it Intel graphics?
<michael> i *think* so.  how do i make certain?
<genii> michael: lspci | grep VGA      should say
<genii> michael: (from inside Konsole)
<genii> michael: Please don't /msg me, i assist only in public channel unless sensitive info is involved. Yes, that result is Intel
<genii> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<michael> ok. sorry
<genii> The factoid states it's for 9.04 but the same info applies
<_motti_> hi guys. I'm using the new kubuntu on my machine. How do I install the java plugin for firefox? the auto install doesn't work
<genii> _motti_: When it comes up with the license agreement screen, are you using Tab key to switch fields and Enter key to select? Or trying with the mouse
<michael> OK. Did what was written on that page.  Diagnosis: /dev/dri/card0 is missing, the suggested steps seem to have no impact.  Rendering is "Software Rasterizer".  Checking var/log/Xorg.0.log shows
<michael> (WW) intel(0): DRI2: failed to open drm device
<michael> (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
<michael> (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<FloodBotK1> michael: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<michael> further, it seems i have no xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<genii> Yes, xorg.conf is not there by default anymore. But if you make one, it still gets used
<michael> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg does not seem to create an xorg.conf?
<genii> michael: You don't require a complete xorg.conf, just whatever relevent section
<cooldavinci> alo :P ?
<cooldavinci> holaaa holaaa :P
<genii> !hi | cooldavinci
<ubottu> cooldavinci: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<michael> right - be right back
<nikolas_> hi alll
<nikolas_> wat do i need to download to down load music
<genii> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<cooldavinci> argentina ?
<genii> !ar | cooldavinci
<ubottu> cooldavinci: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<michael> ok  - that script seems to do the trick.  so i need to manually start this everytime I log on?
<genii> michael: You can put startup scripts in /etc/rc.local for instance
<michael> and i add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu jaunty main to my sources.list? although I am supposedly with karma?
<michael> karmic, sorry
<genii> michael: I would suggest to just try substitute "karmic" for "jaunty" in the line and see if that repo exists
<davidjheinrich> hi all
<davidjheinrich> does anyone here know about the status of Epson printer support in Linux?
<davidjheinrich> I'm looking for a quality (sub-$400) photo-printer...Epsons have a great reputation for photo-printing, but should I only be looking at HP due to their exceptional Linux support?
<MTGap> Has anyone been able to get kword 2 rc 1 installed from the ppa. There seems to be a dpkg error and I don't know how to fix it
<luca_> buona sera a tutti!
<genii> MTGap: Relating the error message to us might be helpful :)
<genii> !it | luca_
<ubottu> luca_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<MTGap> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kword-data-kde4_1%3a2.0.91-1ubuntu1~ppa9_all.deb (--unpack):
<MTGap>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/kword/styles/defaultstyles.xml', which is also in package kword-kde4 1:2.0.2-2ubuntu3
<michael> alright, replacing jaunty with karmic works, these repos exist.  however (from the webpage you referred me to), it says that "you need to execute the fixmtrr.sh script each time X (re)starts. Therefore, executing this script in your rc.local script is not sufficient."?
<genii> michael: You can also put the script then in an .xinitrc or .xsession file in your home dir
<michael> ok.  fine.  it seems to require a sudo - how do i give it these rights automatically?
<second_nick> hi
<Assok> hi how can i make startx , begin by default?
<Assok> when i try to login , x restarts and i get back to login
<Assok> i can only have gui if i try console login and then type startx
<Assok> now please
<gorgonizer_> MTGap: you should be able to do     sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kword-data-kde4_1%3a2.0.91-1ubuntu1~ppa9_all.deb
<genii> michael: The fast way is to edit sudoers file to allow your username to use sudo without requiring password
<vitamin-carrot> hey does record my desktop work on kubuntu?
<MTGap> Cool thanks gorgonizer_ it worked
<MTGap> By the way does anyone know how to make the background of yakuake transparent instead of black
<vitamin-carrot> hey i guess it down lol
<gorgonizer_> MTGap: no worries, have had to use that command myself a number of times :)
<MTGap> gorgonizer_: Okay well now I know how to do that
<MTGap> it has happened numerous times to me as well
<Assok> HELP
<Assok> i have a gui only when i try console login and type startx command
<Assok> how can i make it this default
<genii> Assok: The most common cause of that problem is that files in the /home/username directory got screwed up permissions by for instance running something there as root
<genii> (X dumping you back to login)
<Assok> yes
<Assok> taht happens
<Assok> x restarts when i try to login
<genii> Assok: So if your username is for instance "joe"  to do: sudo chown -R joe:joe /home/joe
<Assok> i have done
<Assok> sudo chmod 777 to folder inside my /home/joe
<Assok> lets say
<gorgonizer_> MTGap: in yakuake, right click on the background and choose Edit Current Profile..
<MTGap> sweet thanks
<gorgonizer_> Go to the Appearance tab, then select the colour scheme you want, then click the Edit button..
<gorgonizer_> you should be able to change the transparency there..
<kamil_> hi
<vitamin-carrot> i like cheese
<slow-motion> bye
<vitamin-carrot> cya
<vitamin-carrot> i seem to have an issue with my logitech wireless headset
<vitamin-carrot> how can i set it as the default sound output and mic for the system?
<kingri> Всем Привет
<kingri> АУ!
<kingri> hello!
<kingri> бля меня ктонибуть вообще видит?=)
<carpii> English only, sorry :/
<kingri> USA?
<BluesKaj> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kingri> my not English=) my Rassia
<BluesKaj> it doesn't matter whewre you live as long as you speak english in here
<kingri> wtf ?=)
<genii> kingri: Английская язык в этой области. Русский в #ubuntu-ru
<kingri> спасибо !
<pulaski> Hello, I'm running karmic 9.10.  I want to play DVDs using dragon player. I don't have a bay in which to put a DVD player. Instead I have a DVD player as a peripheral device and  a hauppauge/winTV card. The card and driver looks good in dmesg here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/315413/  I want to apply video to the devise list in system settings/multimedia/add device list to, but video is grayed out and unlike my sound card the
<pulaski>  video card its missing.  How can I make Dragon know the hauppauge card is the source my dvd signal?
<pulaski> I'll be back
<adam> hi can anyone help me with kubuntu 9.10 install please
<vitamin-carrot> what up adam?
<adam> im currently running 9.04 kubuntu dual booting with windows 7, but wanted to upgrade to the latest version 9.10 but although the upgrade via apt-get does complete when rebooting and getting into the os the trackpad doesnt work, it doesnt recognise my wifi onboard card although never had any probs with previous versions
<Shaxor> Hay There, Okay strate to the point, I have been trying to get Banshee to work, and some one told me i have to install gstreamer, How do i go about installing  Gstreamer on Kubuntu 9.10, I tried using apt-get but i get nothing, is there a better way?
<vitamin-carrot> i think there is a known issue with knetworkmanager and wifi cards
<adam> also, i wiped the kubuntu partition and attempted a clean install but once the cd spins up and runs the splash screen i choose a language and then choose run live version but it just freezes
<TheGentleman> Hello. Running Kubuntu Karmic from a live CD, how can I access the hard disk of the computer?
<adam> and ive tried every variation of the f6 options and also the graphic safe mode but nothing i do will allow me to install it
<adam> TheGentleman you will need to mount the  hard disk
<adam> make a folder ie Install in a location you know such as the desktop
<adam> then
<adam> do "mount install/ /dev/sda1
<Shaxor> adam are you trying to install it from a cd?
<TheGentleman> why the folder adam ?
<Shaxor> I had the same problem, but when i redownloaded the iso and burned a new Live CD it worked just fine
<adam> basically the folder acts as a location for you to view the files
<adam> so that when you cd to install/ you will be able to view the hard disk rather than just the live cd
<TheGentleman> aren't HD normally mountad in /mnt or /media ?
<adam> if you run fdisk -l and look at the disk partitions you should see which one you need to mount mine was /dev/sda5
<adam> it doesnt matter where you mount it you can mount them anywhere
<TheGentleman> ok, thanks
<nightwlkr> hellow am having a problem regarding screen resolution using a crt screen on an nvidia geforce vga
<adam> shaxtor ive tried the upgrade option and that completes but fails to allow me to use my wifi or my trackpad, i thought it may have missed something during the upgrade so tried a clean install but thats even worse it doesnt load anything after choosing the language
<adam> ive also just tried installing it in virtualbox to see if it gets any further but it doesnt it gets to the same point and then dies
<adam> also the kubuntu load bar is in two pieces one in the middle as normal and one part at the bottom of the screen
<nightwlkr> any1 able to help me with my screen problem?
<Michiduta> nightwlkr : what is your problem?
<nightwlkr> Michiduta: i changed my screen to a 19" crt now my max resolution is 640x480
<nightwlkr> was running very good previously on my 19" wide lcd screen
<Michiduta> Maybe you need to install some drivers for that monitor
<Michiduta> Check to see if you have any hardware configuration issues
<Michiduta> What operating system are you on?
<nightwlkr> my vga is nvidea geforce fx 5500 vga was running fine with driver installed
<nightwlkr> there r no new drivers detected that need to b activated
<Michiduta> Did you recently update your drivers?
<nightwlkr> and am running kubuntu 9.04
<nightwlkr> no i just changed monitor
<Michiduta> It is known that newer versions of drivers are incompatible with older graphics card
<Michiduta> You should switch to 9.10
<nightwlkr> well the graphic card is fine..my desktop effects r still on
<Michiduta> I also had some screen issues while ussing 9.04
<nightwlkr> ya well 9.10 is 700mb
<Michiduta> Use the automatic updater
<nightwlkr> to download that with my connection that's like a month :P
<Michiduta> To download the updated packages
<nightwlkr> that's what the auto updater says... needs to download 715mb of data for a full upgrade
<Michiduta> What's your connection speed? Mine is 200 kb/s download and it took somewhere between 3 and 6 hours to download and install
<adam> wow what speed broadband are you using
<Michiduta> :))
<adam> ive got a 1mb adsl and it took an hour and half to download
<Michiduta> I am currently using Clicknet
<nightwlkr> hellow...am from lebanon :P
<nightwlkr> i have a 128 kbps that's in its best condition :P
<Michiduta> Oh sorry
<nightwlkr> if u sit on my pc to work online u'd probably shoot urself :P
<adam> hi all can anyone assist with kubuntu install issues please, more than just a novice please, shaxor has tried helping which im very greatful for but his suggestions ive already tried
<nightwlkr> adam what's ur problem? i went through alot during installation
<Michiduta> kubuntu install issues? that's a first
<Michiduta> Did you try the kubuntu forum?
<theoneandonlynic> hello there
<nightwlkr> adam from what i read above u'r computer freezing during installation after choosing language
<Michiduta> That's the ideal place to get help as the developers themselves also browse the forum and are usually more suited to deal with any issues realted to Kubuntu
<Michiduta> related*
<adam> nightwlkr yeah thats the one
<nightwlkr> adam just for the sake of trying..did u try no acpi and all that options disabled ?
<slow-motion> re
<adam> Michiduta  this is the kubuntu part of the irc
<nightwlkr> i had such issues
<adam> i tried all the variations in the f6 part yeah
<Michiduta> Yes i know but the messages aren't stored anywhere and thos that are not currently online cannot see your issue can they?
<adam> i know but ive already posted a message on the forum
<Michiduta> Well then why didn't you say so in the first place :P
<adam> and raised a fault ticket with trackpad online but they want more debug info to assist but i cant do that as i need this laptop working for work so ive reverted back to 9.04 as my laptop is a must
<Michiduta> so you're sayint that if you do a fresh install it freezes?
<Michiduta> how about an upgrade?
<Michiduta> saying*
<adam> upgrade kills my trackpad and wifi after reboot and laptop goes extremely slow
<Michiduta> :|
<adam> its not my laptop as its an extremely good spec and only 6 months old and is currently dual booting with windows 7 and kubuntu 9.04
<Guest20915> how do i install screensavers on kubuntu 9.10?
<Michiduta> Maybe it's too young for the developers to have made good driver support for it
<Michiduta> Although it's weird
<Michiduta> That 9.04 works
<adam> i originally used 8.10 then upgraded to 9.04 and no problems ever for those other versions
<Michiduta> 9.04 gave me some weird screen issues
<Michiduta> My monitor would sometimes draw colored lines all over my screen and freeze
<Guest57755> how do i install screensavers on kubuntu 9.19
<nightwlkr> Michiduta: if u take my oppinion i used 7.04 version of kubuntu some time agp..with kde 3 it was way better
<adam> anthony / guest57755 stop swapping its radiculously annoying
<Michiduta> Well this new version of kde brought a lot of changes and a lot of bugs still remain
<Guest57755> idk how to stay on anthony...
<Guest57755> it keeps switching me
<Michiduta> But in time they will be fixed if they will be reported
<adam> I know but not meaning to sound stupid but no one in their right mind releases an OS that has so many bugs
<Guest57755> can u answer my question please?
<nightwlkr> honestly am confused howcome so many ppl work on this and support it ..but at the same time keep it free :P
<adam> Michiduta i wanted to originally install ubuntu but that wouldnt install on my laptop so had to opt for kubuntu and im glad i did but ubuntu still doesnt work even after 2 more version releases
<Guest57755> adam: can u tell me how to install screensavers on ubuntu 9.10
<Michiduta> Guest... ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Guest57755> kubuntu
<Michiduta> just a sec
<adam> not sure i just use the default hold on ill have a look
<noaXess> are there any nfs gui tools?
<lpadilla> hi there
<Michiduta> open kpackagekit
<adam> there is a package called kscreensaver-xsavers
<adam> do apt-get install kscreensaver-xsavers and there are loads of screensavers included
<Guest57755> kk ty
<Guest57755> umm this is weird.
<adam> what
<Guest57755> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Guest57755> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Michiduta> use sudo before apt-get
<Guest57755> thats what it said
<Michiduta> sudo apt-get install kscreensaver-xsavers
<adam> haha sorry i thought you would know that
<adam> anytime you want to install or run a program as root (administrator) you must put sudo
<adam> either that or type "su -" and then press enter and enter your root password
<Guest57755> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. now it said this
<Michiduta> just copy paste that command
<nightwlkr> adam if he didn't know sudo i doubt he knows his root pass
<nightwlkr> :P
<Guest57755> i did
<adam> what app manager are you using?
<adam> this is true lol
<nightwlkr> i don't know what it is in default for root but i always change it..though i donno if it's such a good idea
<Guest57755> aight i got it workin now.
<Guest57755> and yes i did know the sudo thing just didnt see he did not type it
<Michiduta> the root password is the one you use when first creating a user account during install
<adam> lol sorry dude
<nightwlkr> Michiduta: that's not the case for a root account
<Michiduta> ?
<adam> Michiduta what isnt the case?
<nightwlkr> when u write su in terminal it tries to login as root and asks for root pass
<adam> yes
<Michiduta> and the root pass is the one you use to login :)
<nightwlkr> no man
<adam> no
<Michiduta> at least for me it is
<Michiduta> :P
<adam> you should never login as root
<nightwlkr> u have root, and u have the account u created during install
<nightwlkr> has root priviledges yes but that's not the ROOT account
<Michiduta> refresh my memory... when do you set your root pass?
<adam> root has full control of everything if you login as root your risking doing something by accident and screwing up your os
<nightwlkr> u don't
<Michiduta> Well i wasn't referring as login as root
<nightwlkr> unless u go to account manager and set a pass for root
<Michiduta> only using your own login password to use the sudo command
<adam> if you use "sudo" before any command and put your own account password it will give you root privillages temporarily
<nightwlkr> su logs u in as root
<Michiduta> yes adam that';s what i meant
<nightwlkr> Michiduta: lets say ur username is x when u created it during setup
<Michiduta> It gives you root privileges for 15 min by default
<nightwlkr> run a terminal and type su and set the pass u have on ur account
<Michiduta> ok...
<nightwlkr> unless u have set "root" pass to the same it will give u authentication failure
<nightwlkr> Password:
<nightwlkr> su: Authentication failure
<adam> although its not a good idea to change your root password you can by doing "sudo passwd root" and it will let you change it but its not a good idea
<Michiduta> So that means i was right? The login password is used as a root password
<nightwlkr> used to give u root privileges yes, but not as root pass
<nightwlkr> adam: why's that a bad idea?
<adam> for novices
<Michiduta> Oh well i never intend to use full root privileges as i do not know a lot about how the commands work and it would be a darn shame to mess it up
<adam> i wouldnt recommend changing it its much better to get in the practice of sudo
<Guest83333> hola
<Michiduta> By the way is this a channel used only for kubuntu related info?
<Michiduta> Like for example can we chat about music?
<Guest83333> soy de venezuela
<Michiduta> Hola :)
<Michiduta> From romania
<Guest83333> hola rumina como estas
<nightwlkr> i doubt it's restricted Michiduta but that would really b painfull for those logging :P
<Michiduta> No english?
<Michiduta> Guest
<Michiduta> :)
<Guest83333> no para nada
<Michiduta> ....
<Michiduta> you're right nightwlkr
<Guest83333> no entiendo nada
<Michiduta> by the way why didn't you use nightwalker as your nickname?
<nightwlkr> i think it's taken
<nightwlkr> besides everywhere i use nightwlkr never taken :P
<Michiduta> ok :p it's just that it's kinda difficult to type your name :P
<nightwlkr> night tab :P
<Michiduta> neat
<Michiduta> :D
<Michiduta> thanks for the heads up
<nightwlkr> anytime Michiduta
<Michiduta> Damn i like Kubutnu more and more by the day
<Michiduta> :D
<nightwlkr> that's what i like in this community.. every1 weather novice or pro helps 1 another
<Guest83333> alguien entiende espanñol
<Michiduta> I Lo sentimos no saben español.
<Guest83333> y tu si
<Michiduta> Hope i din't write some bullshit
<nightwlkr> when i'm bored i come here..and try assisting ppl with their questions searching google :P
<Michiduta> Yo uso un traductor en línea para escribir estas a usted.
<Guest83333> a ok
<salpta> Need a pro-tip, is there a way to make something akin to a hardlink to a directory across devices yet?  (I have an app that isn't liking a symbolic link)
<Michiduta> Usted puede hablar en español y voy a tratar de responder si puedo.
<Michiduta> :)
<ibou> what does "brw-rw-rw-+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2009-11-11 00:30 /dev/sr0" mean ?
<carpii> salpta, what do you mean ?
<Guest83333> ok esta bien
<Guest83333> de donde son ustedes
<nightwlkr> ibou: that's identifying ur driver for ur cdrom
<nightwlkr> /dev/sr0 is ur cdrom device
<ibou> nightwlkr: brw-rw-rw--+1 ??
<Michiduta> Yo soy de Sibiu, Rumanía.
<nightwlkr> i donno what b stands for rw is read write
<Michiduta> ¿Y tú?
<jpedroza> Hi, I installed wicd and love it, but it doesn't seem to support broadband cards. Is that correct? Can someone recommend a replacement that works with wpa2 and broadband cards?
<ibou> nightwlkr: so those are the prermissions for my cdrom device... how about root cdrom 11 ?
<salpta> I have an app that we use on both sides of a dual-boot.  sda is windows and sdb is kubuntu.  I'd like the database to be common to both but it doesnt like going across the symbolic link to the windows partition.  I was hoping there was a way to force a hardlink to the database on the windows disk.
<Guest83333> caracas venezuela
<nightwlkr> root is the root user..like master admin :)
<Michiduta> salpta first of all you have to keep your windows driver mounted at all times
<nightwlkr> cdrom 11 no idea
<Michiduta> not driver, disk
<Michiduta> Sorry
<salpta> =) I figured that.
<ibou> nightwlkr: cdrom is a group i think
<Michiduta> I believe that you need to somehow mount it at the same time as the system is booting
<Michiduta> Just a thought
<Michiduta> :P
<nightwlkr> yes
<ibou> nightwlkr: id like to move "root" to "user" for the permissiions of my cdrom. Do you know how ?
<nightwlkr> but what's 11? :P
<nightwlkr> u don't have to
<Michiduta> cdrom is a group and the actual cdrom drive starts from cdrom0
<nightwlkr> root is for the main user who installed the driver..every device installed has root beside it
<dylan_> does anyone know what command to type in so that my resolv.conf file is not set back to default when i restart
<salpta> Oh, it's already mounting with boot (through fstab)  but last time I was playing with linux it was impossible to create a hardlink to another device, or to a folder.  I was hoping that had changed?
<ibou> nightwlkr: i dont how to but i have a permission problem with k3b which can't write so id like to try to move root to "ibou"
<ibou> how = have
<Michiduta> Oh ok salpta sorry i don't know that much about linux
<nightwlkr> weird never had such issues with k3b
<salpta> Well, thanks for trying, any help is good help.  Is there anyone else in the room that may know if the folder/device restrictions on hardlinks still stand?
<Michiduta> Guest83333 puede utilizar / nick nick para cambiar su apodo a otra cosa.
<ibou> nightwlkr: known issue : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrkit/+bug/149076
<ibou> anyway how to move root to ibou ...
<jpedroza> Can anyone tell me which network manager gnome uses?
<Pici> network-manager
<ibou> jpedroza: but you can get wicd if you don't like this one
<nightwlkr> ibou: can u c the cdrom drive inside k3b?
<ibou> nightwlkr: yes
<nightwlkr> maybe ur drive is not identified there
<ibou> nightwlkr: i can see it
<nightwlkr> ok here's what u should try
<nightwlkr> settings configure k3b
<ibou> k3Bsetup ?
<nightwlkr> no run k3b
<slow-motion> n8
<nightwlkr> go to settings and the configure k3b
<ibou> ok
<nightwlkr> devices
<ibou> ok
<nightwlkr> there is read only devices and write device?
<nightwlkr> is there anything there?
<jpedroza> ibou: wicd doesn't support broadband wireless cards
<ibou> nightwlkr: no read only. I have only a burn and write device on my laptop
<ibou> i can see it
<jpedroza> ibou: knetworkmanager doesn't seem to like wpa2
<jpedroza> ibou: That should have been "AND" k networkmanager doesn't like wpa2
<ibou> jpedroza: i heard about that. Didnt know you couldnt use wicd with broadband wirteless cards...
<nightwlkr> ibou: then it shouldn't have any issues if it's there
<ibou> but there is issue. And a known one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrkit/+bug/149076
<Shaxor> Hay There, Okay strate to the point, I have been trying to get Banshee to work, and some one told me i have to install gstreamer, How do i go about installing  Gstreamer on Kubuntu 9.10, I tried using apt-get but i get nothing, is there a better way?
<ibou> one of the man who posted here was able to try after changing "root" to "user" in the permisssions of sr0
<ibou> nightwlkr: but i dont know how
<Michiduta> use kpackagekit
<ibou> nightwlkr: mean was able to burn
<Shaxor> I did Michiduta but theres alot of them, And i don't know witch one or ones to install
<Michiduta> in filter apply development-> only end-user files
<Michiduta> and search fro gstreamer again
<Michiduta> for*
<nightwlkr> ibou: why don't u try changing ur user to group root
<nightwlkr> wouldn't that also fix the problem?
<Michiduta> the one before last should be the one you need
<Michiduta> gstreamer0.10-packagekit
<Michiduta> it should select any additional packages required when you install it
<Michiduta> tell me if all goes well Shaxor
<Shaxor> OKay thank you Michiduta
<nightwlkr> ibou: try this.. go to kusermanager and on groups there is root... add ur user there
<Michiduta> You're welcome
<nightwlkr> ibou: u still there?
<ibou> nightwlkr: yes i tryed your nice idea... but didnt work :(
<salpta> nightwlkr: This may be a dumb question, but ya'll verified that cdrom0 was mounted with "udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8" et.al?
<nightwlkr> well i didn't get that
<Shaxor> Okay i guess that person was wrong
<Shaxor> It didn't work
<Shaxor> Banshee still doesn't work
<Michiduta> :(
<Shaxor> or do i have to configure gstreamer
<Shaxor> xD im not talking about you Michiduta
<Shaxor> Some one said i had to install gstreamer for banshee to work
<Shaxor> but it didn't
<Michiduta> Oh
<salpta> Was it mounted as a writable drive.
<Michiduta> Ok
<ibou> salpta: how to check that ?
<ibou> fstab
<salpta> it should be in your fstab normally, $kate /etc/fstab
<ibou>  udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8
<Michiduta> when you run banshee isn't there a popup or some sort of notifier announcing you what it needs or any error message...
<Shaxor> nope nothing
<Michiduta> What doesn't work at it?
<ibou> but i dont see any ".al"
<Shaxor> when i try to play a song a red x pops up on the left side of the name
<salpta> et.al:  latin, "And all" (well basically anyway)
<ibou> i have only  udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8
<salpta> then it mounted right.
<Shaxor> Okay never mind Michiduta O.o it just started playing the song out of the blue
<Michiduta> ...
<ibou> salpta: thks anyway
<Michiduta> Oh well if it works it works
<ibou> nightwlkr: thanks
<Michiduta> :D
<Shaxor> xD! thanks for all your help
<Michiduta> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/355323
<nightwlkr> ibou: it worked?
<Michiduta> Shaxor in that link it says about a certain bug within banshee and that it might require gstreamer but a different type of gstreamer based on what type of audio system you use
<Michiduta> But if it works then you don't need to tinker with it anymore
<Michiduta> :P
<Shaxor> xD oh no more tinkering for me
<Shaxor> as long as it works Im good
<ibou> nightwlkr: no :s
<nightwlkr> sorry ibou..
<nightwlkr> but i guess u can fix that with kuser manager
<nightwlkr> u have to make ur user root somehow :P
<nightwlkr> or wait
<nightwlkr> try this no idea if it will work though
<nightwlkr> ibou: try sudo k3b in a terminal
#kubuntu 2009-11-11
<nightwlkr> k3b will run with root priviledges
<ibou> nightwlkr: i tryed
<ibou> nightwlkr: doesnt work
<error_1oo> hm
<ibou> nightwlkr: same issue
<ibou> nightwlkr: but the issue have not the same name each time
<salpta> "Have not the same name each time"?
<salpta> I don't understand.
<nightwlkr> ibou 1 last try
<nightwlkr> try setting a pass for root user in kusermanager
<nightwlkr> su in teminal type in that pass
<nightwlkr> then type k3b
<MetroidMaster> Hello
<nightwlkr> k3b will b run in root... if still gives u no acess than it's not user issue
<MetroidMaster> Hey nightwlkr, the network driver you suggested for me didn't work with either of my wireless cards
<MetroidMaster> And I couldn't get back to the original program, so I had to reinstall
<nightwlkr> MetroidMaster:  what driver? wicd?
<MetroidMaster> yeah
<nightwlkr> wicd is a network manager not a driver
<MetroidMaster> I'm saying it didn't work
<nightwlkr> and i thought i told u to try ifconfig :P
<nightwlkr> u didn't have to reinstall all u know
<ibou> nightwlkr, salpta: ok i found what's my bug: my writing device is dead:s
<nightwlkr> sudo apt-get netwok-manager would have fixed it
<ibou> nightwlkr: sorry about this :D
<MetroidMaster> I would've needed internet to get it
<MetroidMaster> The wireless card was how I was able to get online
<MetroidMaster> Any other ideas though?
<salpta> Ibou: That could cause a problem ;)
<ibou> salpta: lol. didnt think about thiat simple reason
<ibou> ill try with a cleaning cdrom
<MetroidMaster> Uh, anyone have any ideas for a better wireless manager program that supports a D-Link DWA-130? Right now I'm stuck with an older D-Link DWL-G120
<MetroidMaster> Which is rather slow for me
<r00t_ninja> is there any qt based gui for iptables?
<salpta> ndiswrapper?
<MetroidMaster> How would I extract the .exe files to get the drivers?
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MetroidMaster> I've looked at that. I need specific, step-by-step instructions for that particular card
<MetroidMaster> Or, if someone who's better with Linux could send me the files, I would really appreciate it.
<BluesKaj> MetroidMaster, you have access to the driver if you have a windows partition using the same wifi card
<r00t_ninja> MetroidMaster: its supposedly supported out of box
<r00t_ninja> however
<r00t_ninja> do you have wine?
<MetroidMaster> No
<MetroidMaster> I don't even know if that works
<r00t_ninja> install wine
<r00t_ninja> and then install the exe
<r00t_ninja> get the drivers
<r00t_ninja> and then your set
<MetroidMaster> Okay
<MetroidMaster> I'll give it a try
<r00t_ninja> also try checking hardware drivers
<r00t_ninja> if you have alternative internet access
<MetroidMaster> Unfortunately, I don't
<MetroidMaster> Do I get the regular one? Or the Beta release?
<r00t_ninja> regular
<MetroidMaster> Okay, I'm downloading it from the Software Manager
<ramblagir> Is there a way to download all (or a large part) of the development tools packages in the main repository as a disk image?
<MetroidMaster> So, how would I run the exe with Wine?
<r00t_ninja> right click it
<r00t_ninja> open with -> wine
<MetroidMaster> ok
<MetroidMaster> And that runs it as if it's in Windows?
<ramblagir> MetroidMaster: yes
<BluesKaj> MetroidMaster, r00t_ninja , this should work on kubuntu as well : http://forum.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=20331&start=0
<r00t_ninja> you then can find the drivers in a subdirectory of ~.wine
<r00t_ninja> you then can find the drivers in a subdirectory of ~/.wine
<MetroidMaster> Well, unfortunately, I don't have the CD that came with the card. It somehow got broken
<MetroidMaster> So I need to find a way to get the drivers off the program downloaded from the website
<MetroidMaster> Perhaps someone could help me through a remote connection?
<r00t_ninja> i could
<BluesKaj> MetroidMaster, you can get the windows drivers , but I have the rt2870.inf file if you want it
<MetroidMaster> What program should I install for that?
<MetroidMaster> Yeah, the .inf file should help, right?
<r00t_ninja> yea
<MetroidMaster> Although Wine is still downloading. The card I'm using seems to only download at 20 kbps. I know it can go faster
<BluesKaj> MetroidMaster, that's the one you want
<MetroidMaster> Okay. And that allows me to use the DWA-130 with ndiswrapper?
<r00t_ninja> yes
<BluesKaj> sending
<MetroidMaster> Thanks!
<MetroidMaster> So, if I use ndiswrapper with the inf, I can use the DWA, correct?
<BluesKaj> i can send the windows driver s as well
<MetroidMaster> Sure
<MetroidMaster> I didn't know you could transfer files over irc
<BluesKaj> small files are fine to dcc
<MetroidMaster> Ok, so I have to install ndiswrapper, and then run those files through it?
<BluesKaj> MetroidMaster, follow the tutorial , just dont' worry about the cdrom part in step one http://forum.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=20331&start=0
<MetroidMaster> ok
<MetroidMaster> I'll let Wine finish downloading and installing, and then I'll get to the card
<abi_> :(
<MetroidMaster> Ndiswrapper came up as an invalid driver
<mandragor> I'm running Karmic and installed wicd at some point because I had issues with knetworkmanager...how can i reinstall knetworkmanager? "apt-cache search knetworkmanager" gives nothing
<MetroidMaster> Yeah, it doesn't seem to be working
<r00t_ninja> MetroidMaster: ndiswrapper isnt working?
<r00t_ninja> if you dont mind having a few gtk libraries try ndisgtk
<The_Journey_> hi I can't install anything, when I try to install a package using apt-get it spit out this http://codepad.org/aQWotMGJ
<MetroidMaster> Try using the Software manage
<Salpt_AFK> aptitude search kdenetwork
<Salpt_AFK> and network-manager
<mandragor> The_Journey_: I think the limewire-package is missing a dependency, try installing gconf2
<MetroidMaster> Anyone have any other ideas for my Wifi card?
<The_Journey_> mandragor: thanks, apt-get works normally now
<MetroidMaster> If anyone has any ideas for me, I'll PM the errors that I'm getting
<mandragor> The_Journey_: no problem ;)
<fede> arggg!! i cant change my screen resolution to 1024x768...
<fede> This sucks please help me
<MetroidMaster> What graphics card do you have?
<fede> intel
<fede> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<MetroidMaster> Not sure how to help there, but I'm sure there are drivers. Check the Software Manager under "Other"
<MetroidMaster> I'm using nVidia, so that's the only card I know how to find drivers for
<salpta> Whats the problem with the intel graphics?
<fede> i can't use more than 800x600 resolution
<superboy> whats the name of the new release?
<salpta> Karmic Koala?
<salpta> and Fede, I'm a bit dated, but you used to be able to dictate your display settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fede> But i don't know how to change it, any tips?
<salpta> To give you somewhere to start Googling.
<Shaxor> Hay every one
<Shaxor> xD how do i go about getting screensavers, and is theres default screensavers already installed?
<ner0x> Just upgrade to 9.10. Shiny.
<fede> Nobody knows how to install the drivers i'm mising?
<salpta> Fede this is rather old but you can try it manually: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=129379&postcount=21
<superboy> how do i fix my audio when i upgraded it said my nvidia sound wasent working
<salpta> the drivers are probably already installed. The package is xserver-xorg-video-intel
<dwidmann> Shaxor: install kscreensaver and optionally kscreensaver-xsavers xscreensaver xscreensaver-gl and rss-glx
<Shaxor> Thx
<superboy> how do i fix my audio when i upgraded it said my nvidia sound wasent working
<salpta> You can see from the command line if  you have the drivers by entering:  $aptitude search intel
<dwidmann> superboy: try removing the pulseaudio package
<salpta> if there is an "i" as the first entry on the line with the package, then it's installed.
<superboy> how do i remove pulseaudio
<salpta> $sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<Lord_Drachenblut> superboy: sudo aptitude remove pulseaudio
<superboy> i uninstalled pulseaudio and the reinstalled it and still no sound from my computer dont know what to do?help?plz?
<fede> como hago para ver las particiones ntfs que tengo en el disco?
<fede> sorry, How i do to see the ntfs partitions that i have on the disk
<MetroidMaster> Go to Places
<MetroidMaster> And find the drive in the menu
<fede> no, i can't see it
<wassup> hi
<MetroidMaster> Stange
<salpta> Fede can you see it when you $mount   ?
<MetroidMaster> You didn't accidentally overwrite it, did you?
<root> hey i have a provlem
<JohnnyCash> hey acn any1 help me out with somethin in ubuntu real quick?
<salpta> JohnnyCash, Hopefully anyway.  What's the question?
<superboy> i uninstalled pulseaudio and the reinstalled it and still no sound from my computer dont know what to do?help?plz?
<Lord_Drachenblut> what's up JohnnyCash
<JohnnyCash> salpta is helpin me thnx lord :D
<wassup> is compiz working with kubuntu 9.10 + a radeon card?
<wassup> anyone can tell me how to get compiz working with ati?
<ner0x> Any IDE for perl in the kubuntu repo?
<root> back
<JohnnyCash> hey
<fireball> #ubuntu
<homoboy> hey every time i try to burn a video dvd it comes up with either error or "inable to burn with current set of plugins"
<Lord_Drachenblut> wassup: do you mean compiz or the in built compositing in kwin?
<erov> anyone know how to run zsnes in amd64 kubuntu
<Boom> Hello All. I've installed Kubuntu on my laptop and wondering if someone can help me with a good winamp like media player
<MTGap> kaffeine is good
<erov> or VLC ;)
<erov> oh winamp type player... .Amarok
<Qu4Z> Amarok is my friend :-)
<Qu4Z> Especially Amarok 1.4
<erov> ahh i just moved on to 2
<chiqui> How to remount dev for rw
<Qu4Z> Well, I'm using 2 as well, but I currently don't like it quite as much as 1.4
<Qu4Z> But it does work better with KDE4
<chiqui> I forgotte my root password and when i enter by the grub and i change the password i dont know why the change is not writen
<superboy> how do i get my sound going kuz after the upgrade my audio dont work or no sound comes out
<superboy> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<superboy> how do i get my sound going kuz after the upgrade my audio dont work or no sound comes out
<superboy> how do i get my sound going kuz after the upgrade my audio dont work or no sound comes out
<avihay> superboy: let's try something
<avihay> maybe you already tryed
<superboy> yea?
<avihay> go to system settings-> Multimedia
<avihay> you should have one or more output systems
<superboy> pulseaudio and nvidia
<avihay> nvidia makes sound?
<avihay> any way, test them bouth
<avihay> *both
<avihay> nvidia makes sound cards??
<r00t_ninja> yea i think
<r00t_ninja> nforce?
<avihay> doesn't sound right to me :-p
<avihay> superboy: any luck?
<superboy> im switchin it from pulseaudio to nvidia
<Qu4Z> nVidia make motherboard chipsets which have onboard audio controllers, don't they?
<vitamin-carrot> i went tot he doctors
<vitamin-carrot> i have a chest infection
<vitamin-carrot> she stuck a doohicky in my ear to measure my temperature
<cjae> Hi, I am using karmic with 185 nvidia drivers (twinview)and my system tray is on my tv instead of my monitor, I have two task bars with two system trays but they need to trade places
<vitamin-carrot> have you tried repositioning your taskbar?
<vitamin-carrot> or maybe you tv is setup to be screen 1
<cjae> vitamin-carrot: no the screen one thing occurred to me first, but I just swapped them and it worked thanks
<vitamin-carrot> coolies
<jardi> hi all
<jardi> I'm a fresh new user of kubuntu, with a brand new installation of karmic, and I get a segmentation fault when I try to launch the firefox installer. Is it normal ?
<jardi> Furthermore, the project https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-firefox-installer is said not to be registered in launchpad
<jardi> oh, and I get more segfaults when I try to install language packages and enven when I try to use ubuntu-bug
<Qu4Z> ... that doesn't sound healthy at all
<jardi> thanks for reading me
<jardi> as I said, fresh install from a media that I just checked for defects (seems ok)
<jardi> any guess ?
<jardi> by the way, where am I supposed to fill bugs : the launchpad project says that this project doesn't use launchpad and the kde bug notifier says it isn't managed by kde bugzilla
<jardi> Qu4Z, do you have any suggestion ?
<Qu4Z> I don't know. But if everything is segfaulting it doesn't sound like it's kubuntu-firefox-installer
<jardi> indeed
<Qu4Z> *Could* be a hardware problem? Run memtest... Alternatively, a reboot might help
<jardi> memtest ?
<superboy> my sound dont work after upgrade
<Qu4Z> Choose memtest86+ or whatever in Grub when you're booting
<jardi> I mean, I use ubuntu (with gnome) all the time and didn't get anything like that
<Qu4Z> Hm... okay
<Qu4Z> Try reinstalling? <_<
<Qu4Z> I'm afraid I can't help much there
<jardi> my ram could'nt have burned during the 15 minutes install
<Qu4Z> It sounds like a fundamental system problem.
<Qu4Z> You're right, it probably didn't.
<Qu4Z> I have little experience in this area, btw
<superboy> whats jockey
<jardi> alright, I think I'll just go back to gnome
<Qu4Z> jardi: Have you tried a reinstall?
<Qu4Z> superboy: The restricted hardware driver manager, I think
<superboy> how do i do that?
<Qu4Z> It automatically installs closed drivers for hardware where the open drivers may not be perfect
<Qu4Z> Erm... alt+f2, type jockey-kde?
<osanllyer> what's irc for?
<osanllyer> wow dead channel
<matthewf> ya. forgot what I was gonna ask
<cahimira> hi, How I can install KDE3 on KUBUNTU 9 ?
<janrof> hi
<janrof> any help me?
<janrof> please
<patarokk> Hello!
<gorgonzola> hello. i want to use knetworkmanager to control a vpn connection, but if i try to install network-manager-openvnc or network-manager-vpnc, apt asks for a bunch of gnome dependencies. is there a kde pacakge for this functionality?
<patarokk> has anybody the same issue that i have? GIANT and i mean it.. really G I A N T  system fontsize... when i log into the live system... i dont even wanna install it to the hd till somebody can tell me how i can fix this from the commandline.
<patarokk> because the KDE is absolutely unusable!!!
<Qu4Z> Erm... I think you can go into system settings and manually set a font dpi?
<Qu4Z> At least, I heard someone fixed it in that way. Never had the problem myself, but it's worth a short
<Qu4Z> *shot
<Qu4Z> Hell, it's worth an int :P
<patarokk> how with that giant fonts you are unable to do anything they arent big, they are Giant
<patarokk> like an  A takes about 1/3 of the screen.
<patarokk> command line i said ... if anybody has any clue how to fix this from COMMANDLINE/TERMINAL please help.
<hagabaka> is there a ppa with plasmoids not included in karmic? the "plasmoids" ppa is almost empty
<Refraxx> Can anyone recommend a Kubuntu kompatable rpg? Online or not doesn't matter.
<trampel> rocket propelled grenade?
<Refraxx> Role Playing Game
<fajar> hello..
<fajar> join bro..
<Refraxx> Can anyone help me? Know any good Kubuntu compatable game sites?
<bazhang> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Refraxx> cool. thanks
<ordinarydot> hi people!
<ordinarydot> can i ask something here? about kde.
<carpii> why not
<ordinarydot> well i install ubuntu, but then i install a lot kde apps
<ordinarydot> the problem is when i run kde the gtk app looks... ugly
<pepePlu> guys i have few problems, the first everytime i minimize an application to the system tray the plasma workspace crash
<Bo0m> Greetings All. I've installed Kubuntu latest version. All's working fine but am not sure if my video drivers are installed right. I have a odd feeling about viewing websites using firefox. Can someone help me in regards to making sure my video drivers are fine?
<ordinarydot> how i fix it? i already install kcm-gtk
<pepePlu> ok can anyone tell me just how to start plasma workspace again?
<carpii> ordinarydot, try gtk-config
<Qu4Z> pepePlu: Run plasma?
<ordinarydot> mr carpii, i can't find the package gtk-config
<pepePlu> how? just type plasma?
<Qu4Z> That should do it, yeah. But maybe try plasma &
<pepePlu> Qu4Z how to run plasma?
<Qu4Z> And keep the konsole window open, or something
<carpii> ordinarydot, yeah i agve the wrong name, sorr
<Qu4Z> Or you could try typing plasma into the alt+f2 dialog thing
<pepePlu> typed plasma, command not found
<pepePlu> i tried that Qu4Z i am asking what's the command to run plasma
<ordinarydot> carpii, why the setting i set in systemsettings not worked
<carpii> i dont know, i dont use kde 4.x im afraid
<ordinarydot> i already choose human theme but still not working
<carpii> i still on 3.5
<ordinarydot> oh i see
<matchbox56_> pepePlu Try plasma-desktop &
<ordinarydot> thx anyway
<carpii> try searching http://ubuntuforums.org/
<pepePlu> matchbox56 thank you it worked :)
<carpii> most questions have nearly always been asked before
<pepePlu> ok now how to close the other xserver that i started with startx on a different thingy
<pepePlu> is it safe to ctrl+z on tty1?
<Guest85146> hola
<Bo0m> can someone please tell me how to make sure I have correct video driver installed ?
<Bo0m> Kubuntu looks good. However, when am trying to browse the screen looks dizzy... not sure whats happening
<fede> i have no sound in my browser, how can i fix that?
<superboy> i got karmic will i be able to upgrade to studio via command line?
<bazhang> superboy, ubuntustudio ?
<bazhang> !info ubuntustudio-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntustudio-desktop (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.64 (karmic), package size 9 kB, installed size 36 kB
<fede> i have no sound in my browser, how can i fix that?
<hik> Здравствуйте люди добрые
<bazhang> !ru | hik
<ubottu> hik: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hagabaka> I have kmail close to systray icon and have it in my session. after upgrading to karmic, the kmail icon doesn't show up in systray when I login, although the process starts. I have to kill the process and restart it to get the icon to show
<brandon__> k
<Tm_T> hagabaka: ouch
<hagabaka> nobody else have the problem?
<brandon__> second day using kde
<brandon__> i tried kde when it was 4.1 i think, was horrid. this is experience is great!
<Tm_T> brandon__: and getting better every day (:
<hagabaka> I don't think systray is really necessary now, you have all kinds of task lists and applets
<brandon__> Tm_T: im really liking it
<brandon__> Tm_T: im usually an openbox guy
<Tm_T> hagabaka: yeah, border between systray and taskbar and so forth is narrowing
<Tm_T> hagabaka: is it possible that the kmail systray icon is only hidden?
<Tm_T> hagabaka: doublecheck your systray icon settings in systray AND in kmail
<hagabaka> when I click the button to show hidden systray icons, kmail's icon isn't in it, but a tiny window shows up briefly, and I think that's the icon
<Tm_T> hmmmm
<brandon__> how do i hide systray icons
<hagabaka> maybe kmail tried to put the icon in the systray before the systray was fully loaded, so it was "lost"
<Tm_T> hagabaka: which kmail version?
<hagabaka> brandon__: right click on an empty area in systray, choose settings, Autohide, uncheck the ones you want to hide
<hagabaka> Tm_T: 1.12.2
<xevious-> So I'm running 9.10... where's g++?
<Tm_T> xevious-: umm, how it isn't there?
<xevious-> It's just... not there.
<rww> xevious-: in the g++ package?
<xevious-> Hah.
<xevious-> Ok. It's not showing up in aptitude for some reason
<rww> xevious-: have you done sudo aptitude update recently?
<rfoney> what do what does apptitude do?
<xevious-> That's so odd. It shows up in KPackageKit, but not in aptitude
<rfoney> rww, are you referencing 422?
<xevious-> I didn't just try apt-get install g++ for some reason.
<rww> rfoney: what?
<rww> rfoney: oh. no, it's my initials.
<Tm_T> xevious-: just install build-essential (:
<xevious-> Oh dur.
<xevious-> Tm_T: I haven't used a debian based system in 6 months or so.
<rfoney> xavier, how is you magnetic anomoly machine been working?
<xevious-> Tm_T: just getting back into it.
<xevious-> Tm_T: Alright! I had installed all but two of the packages in build-essential. Go me!
<Tm_T> xevious-: heh, clean install or upgrade?
<rfoney> upgrade 5578
<xevious-> Tm_T: I installed 9.10 alpha-something a couple months back.
<xevious-> Tm_T: then upgraded....
<Tm_T> xevious-: roger, that shouldn't cause problems, oh well (:
<xevious-> This is in a VirtualBox machine on my laptop though.
<xevious-> I don't care if it goes kaput.
<xevious-> Thanks for your help. Ta ta!
<cicil_> what is a online music chanle
<marlonbrando> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<marlonbrando> what??
<Tm_T> (:
<Tm_T> marlonbrando: what's up
<marlonbrando> Tm_T : idk how to reset panels in kubuntu karmic :(
<Tm_T> marlonbrando: mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasmarc ~/.kde/share/config/plasmarc-temp
<marlonbrando> Tm_T : ok.. im using kubuntu netbook edition but i want to go back to the default desktop. what packages should i remove? thanks
<eagles0513875> hey guys i have samba setup and im trying to login to it from windows what woudl the user name be. if i type in my username it changes it to my windows pc name\username
<eagles0513875> which is the same on both my win and linux machine :(
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Tm_T> marlonbrando: I don't think there's any packages you need to remove?
<eagles0513875> Tm_T: any idea as to my issue :(
<Tm_T> no idea, sorry
<marlonbrando> Tm_T : and how can i use the default dekstop on KNE?
<Tm_T> marlonbrando: I actually don't know
<marlonbrando> Tm_T : right. thanks ;)
<Misha_> что это такое?
<Tm_T> Misha_: ru?
<Misha_> да
<Tm_T> !ru | Misha_
<ubottu> Misha_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Misha_> Хоршо
<th__> hi, is someone know how to have automatic wireless connection without knetworkmanager ?
<jorge> jeje
<eagles0513875> jorge: ?
<jarl> Hi. I just got a KDE program crash (Amarok). It suggest to report a bug (it is porbably directly in KDE bug tracking. However it seems that I don't have debug information installed. How do I install this (in Karmic)?
<jorge> hola
<jorge> como estan
<bazhang> !es | jorge
<ubottu> jorge: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> i'm searching trough laucnhpad bugs.. but don't really find my problem: sound work, but with a delay.. if i open system settings, multimedia, click on my soudn card (HDA Intel (AD198x Analog)) and press "Test" Button, soudn test sound starts but i can hear the sound just after 2-4 sec... if i press a second one the "Test" Button, sound works fine, from beginning.. if i wati more then 30 sec and try it againg, i get also th
<CloneOne> i installed kdevelop with kde 4.3.2 and c ant see it anywhere
<CloneOne> anyone can help?
<dusty_> whenever I attempt to install kubuntu the font is extremely large and I cannot read anything.  Are there any solutions?
<dylan_> does anyone in here know a little bit about open gl?
<Tm_T> depends on what should be known about it
<Tm_T> as, just ask what you're eventually asking (:
<dylan_> i'm trying to run a game but when i start up the game menu's won't show up and neither will the actual game just the background of the menu and sounds
<dylan_> when i start the game it's just blank white screen but i can still click buttons and hear things i just cant seee it
<dusty_> whenever I attempt to install kubuntu the font is extremely large and I cannot read anything.  Are there any solutions?
<mty2k> help, i got & installed kubuntu 9.10 & i cant seem to find xorg.conf
<mty2k> i use xrandr to modyfy my resolution but the change is never permanent, after restart it goes away
<jussi01> mty2k: which gfx card?
<mty2k> its a default intel card. kubuntu is on my external HDD so its always dynamic
<gmathews> hi all i was busy copying about 185 GB of stuff when plasma crashed now i cant see anything in the notification area anymore, but stuff ist still being copied. how can i check the progress of this?
<mty2k> but the thing is, on every pc i put it on, the resolution always defaults to 1024x768, VGA. the screens are capable of handling 1280x1024 and i always change it when i log in. Thou i want it to default to 1280x1024!
<mty2k> xorg.conf does not exist in my kubuntu 9.10, when i "locate" xorg.conf i get "/usr/share/man/man5/xorg.conf.5.gz" thats it
<dusty_> I have a intel card built in to a Toshiba Satellite laptop
<r00t_ninja> mty2k ? nvidia car?
<r00t_ninja> mty2k : nvidia card?
<r00t_ninja> oh shit didnt look up
<eagles0513875> !ohmy | r00t_ninja
<ubottu> r00t_ninja: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<mty2k> r00t_ninja: no, not nvidia card. normal vga
<r00t_ninja> so you set the resolution in system settings -> Display?
<mty2k> no i set it with "randr". system settings -> Display - can only go up to 1024x768. other modes are lower than that
<r00t_ninja> ok
<r00t_ninja> have you tried krandtray?
<dusty_> Did anyone else have a problem with the font size when they try to install kubuntu?
<r00t_ninja> no
<mty2k> does anyone have an idea with my problem?
<mty2k> :(
<gunsofbrixton> are we going to see suse's firefox-kde integration in ubuntu?
<gunsofbrixton> *kubuntu
<aldin> hi, how can i set interface to get ip from dhcp and to use manualy inserted nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf? i edited /etc/network/interfaces for dhcp IP but with this option my /resolv.conf is automaticaly modified with dhcps nameservers
<jarl> gunsofbrixton: please describe their integration...
<gunsofbrixton> jarl: http://news.opensuse.org/2009/10/27/sneak-peeks-at-opensuse-11-2-kde-4-3-experience-with-lubos-lunak/
<noaXess> whats that? nepumukservuicestub needs 50% cpu load
<noaXess> !nepomuk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nepomuk
<noaXess> !nepomukservicestub
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<noaXess> !info nepomukservicestub
<ubottu> Package nepomukservicestub does not exist in karmic
<noaXess> any idea?
<noaXess> now it's gone.. ??.. what does nepomukservicestub? indexing my data?
<rtaylor> .
<Tm_T> noaXess: yes, indexing data
<bigbrovar> .
<bat1> Holaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
<bat1> or... Helloo!!
<bat1> ^^
<bat1> Que mal educados xD!
<pickles> *burp*
<bat1> uU!
<pickles> *toot*
<noaXess> Tm_T: ok.. thanks
<noaXess> other question, can i create a bootable usb stick, with dos from my konsole?
<pickles> (uU)
<noaXess> need it for flashing mainboards..
<smurfslover> noaXess: maybe with Freedos
<noaXess> smurfslover: ok..
<smurfslover> noaXess: you can install freedos to usb easily with unetbootin
<jussi01> ooh, this is fun, Ive a funky little bug, not sure what it belongs to...
<jussi01> but I can move my external mouse over both my xinerama'ised screens, but the touch pad gets stuck and wont go to the second(non laptop) screen.
<padi999> Can someone clear me up on what the network-manager plasma widget uses and why VPN is still not working?
<padi999> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-networkmanagement/+bug/425466
<hanthana> can i have list of softwares which ships with Kubuntu
<ingvar_> день добрый. обьясните новичку плиз - обновился на 9.10 - в итоге из убунты стала КсуБунта - как сменить граф оболочку по умолчанию на гном ???
<Tm_T> !ru | ingvar_
<ubottu> ingvar_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<JediMaster> hey guys, got a few problems, I installed kubuntu-desktop from a fresh 9.10 ubuntu install, and have changed my default DM to kdm, but every now and then I see my gnome desktop flick through, e.g. when first logging in (different wallpaper)
<bazhang> JediMaster, please post an image
<JediMaster> Secondly, this morning since I started up, I get the intro music from kde, but no other sound, nothing is muted (apart from mic, and when I unmute it I can hear myself, so speakers are working)
<bazhang> !imagebin | JediMaster
<ubottu> JediMaster: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<JediMaster> bazhang, it only flicks through the kde desktop for a few seconds, or only happens on a certain desktop (have 4 setup) and it's not at the moment, but I did see it flick through the wallpaper just now as I logged into kde
<bazhang> JediMaster, unless you are referring to the usplash
<JediMaster> bazhang, no, it's after I type my password in and the desktop is just loaded
<Tm_T> hmm, possibly xorg-wallpaper
<JediMaster> the gnome wallpaper pops up for a split second
<JediMaster> but, I've had the entire gnome desktop (apart from the kde bar at the bottom) some days
<Tm_T> JediMaster: oh? that sounds strange then
<JediMaster> yeah, and when I switch desktops it goes back to normal on the other desktops, then back to gnome desktop when I switch back lol
<JediMaster> any ideas on the audio problem too?
<JediMaster> I have amarok playing music and nothing's coming out of the speakers
<hanthana> can i have list of softwares which ships with Kubuntu
<Tm_T> JediMaster: please see if you have any gnome-related processes running in background
<Tm_T> hanthana: by default, or can be installed?
<hanthana> Tm_T: by default
<JediMaster> nautilus is running
<hanthana> Tm_T: this is to start l10n work for kubuntu
<Tm_T> JediMaster: that's the one making trouble
<Tm_T> hanthana: for which language?
<JediMaster> Tm_T, any ideas why it's running?
<hanthana> Tm_T: Sinhala
<Tm_T> JediMaster: something funny in ~/.config/autorun/ perhaps ?
<JediMaster> it's PID is: "kdeinit4: kdeinit4 Running... "
<JediMaster> hmm, only thing in ~/.config/autostart/ is my linux dropbox client
<Tm_T> hanthana: hmm, I guess your best bet is start with packages sitting in main
<JediMaster> Tm_T, and that's a good point because it opens nautilus when you click the icon...
<Tm_T> hehe
<JediMaster> ok, killed, but the sound issue is still here (and it's only started today)
<hanthana> Tm_T: any references
<Tm_T> hanthana: sorry, I don't have any idea, try asking in #ubuntu-loco about translating?
<hanthana> Tm_T: thanks
<JediMaster> I've tried pulseaudio -k  and I've tried alsa force-reload and neither have fixed the audio =/
<JediMaster> after doing the alsa force-reload, kmixer died, so restarted it, and everything is muted and on min volume, put them all back up and unmuted, and still no audio
<JediMaster> apart from the mic
<OxDeadC0de> JediMaster: do you use kdm or gdm?
<JediMaster> OxDeadC0de, kdm
<yorirou> hi
<yorirou> I installed the new kde (4.3.3) from the kubuntu ppa, but the kate/kwrite does not work. How can I downgrade?
<wilsby29> plopsies
<wilsby29> well, the first thing you need to do is remove the repo from your sources list
 * JediMaster screams at the silence from his machine =(
<wilsby29> for kubuntu ppa
<wilsby29> and then you need to re-install kde
<OxDeadC0de> JediMaster: Sorry I can't be more help but maybe this tidbit might help some with the nautilus problem.. afaik xorg can launch programs from 5+ places when starting up - /etc/xdg/autostart, ~/.kde(4{0,1})/Autostart , the kde configuration tool, /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc and ~/.xinitrc
<wilsby29> I'm sure someone has written a clever script to remove kde
<JediMaster> ah yeah, I have the kubuntu ppa too if that is a likely candidate for screwing over my audio?
<wilsby29> won't kde 4.3.3 be released on 9.10 soon
<wilsby29> why bother using the repo
<yorirou> I removed the ppa, but aptitude full-upgrade does now downgrade
<wilsby29> yes, aptitude does not downgrade
<wilsby29> it only upgrades
<JediMaster> OxDeadC0de, thanks for the help anyhow
<wilsby29> you have to manually remove all kde packages
<JediMaster> OxDeadC0de, any ideas on the audio issue?
<OxDeadC0de> JediMaster: what's all muted, I mean only kde apps that use phonon or even apps that directly use alsa too
<JediMaster> in kmixer, all the channels were muted after doing the alsa force-reload
<OxDeadC0de> JediMaster: and can you find useful errors in /var/log/messages, dmesg, or anywhere else?
<JediMaster> and the pulseaudio -k didn't do it either
<JediMaster> let me check
<wilsby29> Are there any ubuntu package managers that can downgrade?
<wilsby29> no reason why there shouldn't be
<bazhang> wilsby29, no
<wilsby29> well, someone needs to write one ;-)
<OxDeadC0de> go for it wilsby29
<bazhang> !info backintime-common
<wilsby29> it should be too hard,.... check installed packages.... check packages available in repos... over list of packages to downgrade
<ubottu> backintime-common (source: backintime): simple backup/snapshot system. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.26-3 (karmic), package size 74 kB, installed size 664 kB
<wilsby29> it shouldn't be too hard
<bazhang> take a snapshot ^^
<OxDeadC0de> there are a lot of programmers out there, I'm sure if it were as trivial as you think it is it would have been done
<wilsby29> well, it is trivial
<wilsby29> in the same way you can check for a later package
<OxDeadC0de> the idea of a jet engine is trivial too, implimentation is not
<wilsby29> it's just not 'in-demand'
<JediMaster> wilsby29, it's not trivial, each package has an upgrade script, they have no downgrade scripts, so configuration file changes would likely screw things up in many cases
<wilsby29> and it only really helps for large projects like kde
<NtTrain> anyone have prob with mobile broadband>
<JediMaster> just a plain uninstall and reinstall would be more likely to work
<JediMaster> of an older version that is
<wilsby29> JediMaster, that's what It would do
<JediMaster> NtTrain, yeah, it stinks, don't get a decent 3G signal here, so not worth it
<NtTrain> i got no prob  with the signal
<NtTrain> but 9.10 just doesnt wanna detect
<NtTrain> sad
<JediMaster> well you asked if I had a problem with it =()
<JediMaster> =) even
<JediMaster> hmm, what sound system does the kde start up sound use?
<OxDeadC0de> probably alsa since it starts before pulseaudio for me
<OxDeadC0de> but kde's sound system is phonon so idk
<JediMaster> OxDeadC0de, should I see phonon  running in ps?
<OxDeadC0de> no
<OxDeadC0de> JediMaster: in kmenu/system settings/multimedia/audio output/music , are things listed in the correct order?
<JediMaster> I have "playback/recording through pulseuadio sound server" first, then "HDA Nvidia (AD198x Analog)" then "PulseAudio"
<JediMaster> hmm, testing either of the pulseaudio ones doesn't produce any sound
<JediMaster> however, the HDA Nvidia does
<OxDeadC0de> didn't you kill pulseaudio?
<padi999> kubuntu 9.10: WHO in here could start vpn using the network-manager(management) GUI?
<JediMaster> yeah, but apparently the daemon is alreadying running
<JediMaster> I've changed the preferred one to the nvidia HDA, but still nothing even when I restart the audio apps
<robin0800> JediMaster: don;t know but pulse audio sound server is not installed in kde only gnome
<r00t_ninja> pulse audio came with my kde install...
<robin0800> r00t_ninja: yes but not the sound server
<r00t_ninja> ok
<r00t_ninja> padu999: know of a free vpn and ill try
<robin0800> r00t_ninja: gnome network manager does vpn
<r00t_ninja> ?
<padi999> robin0800: r00t_ninja: gnome nm seems to handle it well, but kde does not.
<OxDeadC0de> JediMaster: in a terminal, killall pulseaudio -9; pulseaudio &         then retry the test in the config tool
<JediMaster> kk
<zeropath> Jedimaster, you can solve your problem probably by opening a Konsole, Typing Alsamixer and setting the volume parameters (type M to unmute)
<zeropath> Jedimaster -> use your arrow keys to pump up the volume.
<JediMaster> zeropath, weird,  you're right, they're all muted there, but not in kmixer
<zeropath> Jedimaster, I had this problem a while back. Unmute them, use the arrow keys to pump up the volume and you should have sound. :-)
<jadoo> hi, i have an internet connection which requires a login/password to be effective (for the ISP) and it is a wired connection (ethernet); i know how to configure it on windows but how can i configure it on kubuntu/kde4.3?
<JediMaster> zeropath, thanks very much, that sorted the audio, wonder why they all reset?
<zeropath> Jedimaster I arrived here in the middle of the discussion, so I don't know where your story begins. I know that if you start from e.g. Ubuntu Minimal or Ubuntu Server this is likely to happen.
<JediMaster> zeropath, come from ubuntu 9.10 fresh install and installed kubuntu-desktop
<JediMaster> zeropath, but it's only happened this morning, and I did the install the day of release and the audio's been good until this morning
<zeropath> Jedimaster, I'll have to add this to the list as inconsistent behaviour. Wouldn't call it a bug, yet.
 * KiRiLoS is away: Grand Theft Auto:Liberty City Stories
<homer-80> I cannot hear the soud on skype
<homer-80> I cannot hear the sound on skype
<homer-80> how can I fix
<wilsby29> skype has a sound testing utility
<wilsby29> when you say you can't hear sound do you mean you can't record sound or you can't hear sound
<wilsby29> are you sure your headphones are plugged into the correct socket
<wilsby29> have you enabled headphones in your sound mixer
<wilsby29> click on you speaker icon in the system tray
<wilsby29> click on mixer
<wilsby29> make sure your volume levels are all up
<wilsby29> make sure you have not muted anything
<wilsby29> Hint: ticked box = muted sound
<dcorbin_wrk> When I attempt to use jockey to configure my NVIDIA driver, it says it my xorg.conf is invalid (yet my X is running, and reasonably well).  Any ideas how to get jockey "straight"?
<thrz> hello, anyone knows how to get wireless broadband working in 9.10?
<wilsby29> jockey didn't work for me
<wilsby29> The proprietary ati is available but nothing happens when I click on enable
<wilsby29> too many bugs in 9.10 imo
<dcorbin_wrk> Me either.  I've ususally done manual downloads  and installs, but I'm the nvidia installer keeps failing because I don't have a properly configured linux source (apparently)
<dcorbin_wrk> My says that 185 is disabled, but "in use".
<wilsby29> I ended up doing a manual download of the latest catalyst driver
<wilsby29> and ran aticonfig --initial
<wilsby29> it may be that you are using the open source driver
<dcorbin_wrk> I'm not.
<wilsby29> odd
<dcorbin_wrk> Do you know what packages I need to build the NVIDIA driver?
<wilsby29> dcorbin_wrk, the fact that you have a similiar problem suggests that jockey is just BROKEN
<wilsby29> you only need one package
<wilsby29> the NVIDIA......sh download
<noaXess> in my kmenu/kicker i have a lot of links to apps with the symbol ?... i can't find dem over kmenu edit... any idea to fix that?
<wilsby29> from NVIDIA
<wilsby29> download it and run it like 'sh NVIDIA.....'
<dcorbin_wrk> wilsby29: I have that, but it fails with an error saying If you ave 2.4 kernel do this if you have a 2.6 kernel, "please make sure
<dcorbin_wrk>        you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel
<dcorbin_wrk>        installed on your system. "
<wilsby29> are you using a custom kernel?
<wilsby29> or the default stock kernel
<dcorbin_wrk> No.
<dcorbin_wrk> yes
<wilsby29> ok, maybe you havn't installed the kernel-headers package
<dcorbin_wrk> :q
<wilsby29> should be called linux-headers-generic
<dcorbin_wrk> Maybe "linux-headers-generic"? I have that
<wilsby29> it just pulls in the current linux-headers package
<wilsby29> yes, that's it
<wilsby29> is it installed?
<wilsby29> make sure you install the correct one that matches your linux-image
<wilsby29> ie, carefull not to install a different version or the server version, etc...
<dcorbin_wrk> linux-headers-generic is already the newest version.
<wilsby29> well. that's very odd
<wilsby29> so talk me though how you are installing the NVIDIA..DOTsh  download
<dcorbin_wrk> Well, the error talks about having "configured kernel sources"
<wilsby29> what do you run from the command line
<wilsby29> ow wait
<wilsby29> there is a sources package too lol
<dcorbin_wrk> yes, and I installed, that, but it's not configured
<wilsby29> I don't get it
<wilsby29> I think you got the wrong one
<wilsby29> can't be the correct one to your running kernel
<wilsby29> type uname -r
<wilsby29> in a command prompt
<EagleScreen> sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<dcorbin_wrk> 2.6.31-14-generic
<dcorbin_wrk> EagleScreen: That installed nothing
<EagleScreen> sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r` << should do the same
<EagleScreen> pastebin the command line output please
<dcorbin_wrk> EagleScreen: http://pastebin.ca/1666392
<dcorbin_wrk> (because I've already hand installed it.  It just doesn't fix the problem)
<EagleScreen> what is your initial problem?
<Kelly_> hi folks
<dcorbin_wrk> EagleScreen: I'm unable to build the NVIDIA driver.  Here's the end of the log file: http://pastebin.ca/1666398
<Kelly_> I am running Kubuntu Netbook Remix and I have a question about the kickerbar
<EagleScreen> dcorbin_wrk: using 9.10 karmic koala?
<Kelly_> It is stuck at the top and I cant move it... am I missing something
<Kelly_> yes 9.10
<dcorbin_wrk> EagleScreen: yes.  Just upgraded yesterday.
<EagleScreen> dcorbin_wrk: install package "build-essential"
<EagleScreen> and updated the system
<dcorbin_wrk> EagleScreen: karmic is working, but it did not fix the other problem I had which I think is video driver related, so I wanted to try an older one.
<EagleScreen> sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<mty2k> Just installed supertux-stable on Kubuntu 9.10 AND on launch says segmentation fault?? any ideas
<EagleScreen> any program should segfault, get a backtrace and report it to author
<dcorbin_wrk> EagleScreen: full-upgrade is making a few changes - not sure why update-manager didn't do it all.  I'll try again when it's done.
<Kelly_> so any idea on the kicker panel?
<ilembitov> Hi, all. I've got a question: what kind of packages go to kubuntu-ppa? I know that usually updates for KDE and Amarok go there, but what about, for instance, Koffice or Ktorrent or K3B or digiKam?
<tsimpson> ilembitov: mostly just the main KDE stuff, but if a major release of a KDE package comes out (and it's relatively stable), it may go into one of the PPAs
<ilembitov> tsimpison: One of the PPAs? What are the others?
<dcorbin_work> EagleScreen: exact same error.
<tsimpson> ilembitov: kubuntu-ppa is a group of PPAs, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa#ppas
<ilembitov> tsimpson: I don't get it. Are any of these official? Like, what's the difference between backports-ppa and regular backports repo?
<tsimpson> ilembitov: they are official in the sense that only the Kubuntu developers can upload to those repositories. PPAs are usually quicker than using the main backports repository and require less work to upload to
<kunnu531> Hi, Could you please give me some suggestions. my root partition is / shows as 100% . After running apt-get clean and autoclean it came to 98%
<kunnu531> Any ideas what more steps can be done ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Wyall> Is it "good" to update kubuntu to kde 4.3.3? or isnt it really stable?
<BluesKaj> Wyall, I'm using it and I haven't had any problems so far
<Wyall> Can I remove the backport PPA after the update or do I have to keep it open?
<Wyall> Dont want to have KDE 4.4 on my pc suddenly :)
<BluesKaj> !kde 4.3.3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde 4.3.3
<genii> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2 and http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<genii> BluesKaj: 2nd link :)
<genii> Hm, that factoid needs updating
<BluesKaj> Wyall, i guess removing the ppa is ok since kde4.3.3 is no longer in it's testing phase
<cjae> Hi, I have the tragedy black theme in kde 4.3 karmic and when I open certain websites like xmradio and try to login to listen at home, I sometimes cannot see the test I am inputing, It still works, but I cannot tell if I have made a spelling mistake
<cjae> It does this in gnome apps too
<cjae> I believe it is under system settings appearance  and colors I have to change something but I been experimenting and cannot seem to find it
<yofel> cjae: maybe the website has black font color hardcoded in the page source? I have similar issues with oxygen-obsidian_coast too
<yofel> I have to edit the page css with firebug to see what I'm inputting...
<Infinitas> Used to have the same problem.
<cjae> yofel: what do you use as workaround
<cjae> oh
<yofel> cjae: I just told you my workaround, not really happy with it though :(
<cjae> sorry just woke up reaction time is a little off lol
<yofel> hehe
<cjae> you can also highlight it to see it
<cjae> does anyone know what the thing is called I am looking for just to see if that is the case
<cjae> because the whole text box is black and if the text is hardcoded black then making the text box white should fix it no?
<Roey> hello
<Roey> HEY EVERYBODY so glad you're hear, it's Roey with the flow back in your ear.
<Roey> *here
<Roey> damn it.
<yofel> cjae: well, you could set the background color in the color settings to white or something, but that will apply to the whole theme
<Roey> Anyway... I've got this issue with digital coax out not producing a signal.  I can hear music from my headphones but not the spdif coax output.   I know it's not producing a signal because my bass unit's light's not indicating as such.  I looked at 'alsamixer' and everything seems normal... what else should I check?
<Kovert> !bugtrak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugtrak
<Kovert> !bugtrack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugtrack
<Kovert> grrrrrrr
<Kovert> Q. How do I enter a bug from Karmic
<sohail_> hi, I need some help, I think I may have perma screwed my comp
<shadeslayer> sohail_: just go ahead,theres nothing that cant be undone
<shadeslayer> (except for sudo rm -rf / , youre screwed then :P)
<shadeslayer> sohail_: would you mind telling us the problem?
<sohail_> yeah I'm sorry
<sohail_> It's still early for me
<Kovert> Q. How do I enter a bug from Karmic
<Kovert> to bug trak
<sohail_> Alright, I installed kubuntu because windows was running like complete trash. I popped the disc in and ran the installer, partitioned about 17gb to linux and about an hour later I ran it. I was happy and it was running smooooth, and I came on to this IRC to get some real real newb info on how to do certain things, and then the whole system started slowing down, to the point where I couldn't see the text I was typing in the box and mouse movements we
<sohail_>  really jumpy.
<sohail_> So, assuming that doesn't happen again, I still have the problem of not being able to boot up to windows
<shadeslayer> Kovert: ubuntu-bug <app_name>
<Kovert> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> sohail_: did you install any packages ( softwares ) ?
<sohail_> In the dual boot menu I selected windows, it started sort of normal and then black screen for 15+ minutes and then Kubuntu started
<sohail_> I don't know what you mean, I installed firefox and some plugins for firefox but thats it
<sohail_> its running fine right now
<sohail_> I just restarted and it's clear and quick
<shadeslayer> sohail_: ok,well i think that might have been a one time problem since the system loads the defaults after the first boot which might make it a wee bit slow
<sohail_> shadeslayer: thanks, that's good because I really do like kubuntu so far, but I can't guess why I wouldn't be able to load windows normally
<shadeslayer> sohail_: ok,so does the option of windows show in grub?
<sohail_> yes it does, it shows one of the backscreens I normally see during a boot up and then it goes black. I took a shower after 15 mins f waiting and came back and Kubuntu was loaded
<sohail_> how do I direct a message to you btw like you do to me?
<shadeslayer> sohail_: no pm's please,first of all :)
<shadeslayer> sohail_: since this is grub 2 i cant tell exacrtly what the problem might be
<shadeslayer> !grub2 | sohail_
<ubottu> sohail_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sohail_> alright thanks ill look into it
<sohail_> now... for some of the little things while I have your attention... One of my main reasons for getting linux was to use it in conjunction with Wine, how would I go about that?
<shadeslayer> sohail_: well i wouldnt actually promote the use of wine
<shadeslayer> sohail_: there are free alternatives available,wine should be the last option imo
<sohail_> awesome where do I start looking?
<shadeslayer> sohail_: asking here or googling is the first step
<shadeslayer> sohail_: also you might want to know,software isnt installed in kubuntu as it is done in windows :)
<shadeslayer> !repo | sohail_
<ubottu> sohail_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<shadeslayer> sohail_: and you might wanna install flash and java and stuff,so for that
<shadeslayer> !kubuntu-restricted-extras | sohail_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sohail_> I've kind of gathered that... but I thought wine was free?
<shadeslayer> sohail_: yeah it is,just search for wine in kpackagekit
<shadeslayer> !wine | sohail_
<ubottu> sohail_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<shadeslayer> sohail_: you might wanna do : sudo apt-get install wine : in a terminal for the easiest way to get wine :)
<sohail_> alright, the guide I was reading suggested looking up some info about my video card and told me to input a command. So I rClicked on the descktop and went to run command, copy pasted it and pressed enter and nothing happened. Do I need to pull up a terminal and if I do how do I do that?
<sohail_> glxinfo | grep rendering was the command I was told to input
<shadeslayer> sohail_: yeah,open a konsole and input it there
<sohail_> how do I open a consol? XD
<shadeslayer> sohail_: in KDE : press alt+f2 > type " konsole " > Enter
<shadeslayer> sohail_: what card btw?
<sohail_> it's more of a graphics "handler" really, Intel Express 965GM Chipset Family
<shadeslayer> sohail_: um it should work by default
<sohail_> from what I gather it's like onboard. I want to know how to configure it tho, I don't think it's pulling enough memory to work well
<shadeslayer> sohail_: all intel IGP's are supported by default,i think
<shadeslayer> sohail_: hahah....
<kane> Question one of you lads might be able to answer, how do I just run the quassel core?
<shadeslayer> kane: try #quassel if no one answers :)
<sohail_> ah, did I say something funny?
<kane> Will do :)
<shadeslayer> sohail_:  I don't think it's pulling enough memory to work well
<shadeslayer> sohail_: seemed funny to me :D
<shadeslayer> its really up to the IGP,what memory it allocates and stuff
<shadeslayer> brb
<sohail_> yeah I haven't been able to configure it at all and graphics processing is dismal, I can only guess it's not uh, "allocating"
<mime> hello everyone and thank you for attending me. I had installed bryce 6.1, doesn't open after thinking 15 sec. any libraries required? thank you so much
<jhutchins_lt> mime: How did you install it?
<jhutchins_lt> !v brice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v brice
<mime> trogh wine, just clicked the exe, with vue it worked
<jhutchins_lt> mime: If it's not a linux program we're not going to be able to help you with it.
<Idhan> does open office go-oo 3D transitions??
<jhutchins_lt> mime: Run it from console and see what the error messages are.
<mime> thnx
<shadeslayer> mime: also try #winehq
<mime> ok
<mime> i think that is a problem of 2008 runtime c++
<mime> or something like that
<sohail_> alright, so the guide I'm reading briefly describes something called "Crossover" which would allow me to play the game without having to reinstall it in the linux partition, is this a viable idea?
<jhutchins_lt> mime: I'm not sure how the capabilities compare, but you might want to look at native solutions like blender.
<mime> yes, but i dont know if figures and objects works with the same extensions
<jhutchins_lt> mime: bryce looks like it might be too much to expect it to run in wine, you would need a virtual machine running windows.
<jhutchins_lt> mime: No, they wouldn't be the same.
<mime> :(((((
<mime> no problem
<mime> ill try blender
<varanus> anyone know how to resotre okular annotations? i have did a clean install of karmic but previously i have saved all the ~/home directory
<mime> thank you all
<jhutchins_lt> mime: The whole point of linux is to find new ways to do things, not to carry over expectations from windows.
<mime> yes, totally agree
<mime> thank you
<homer-80> hi i'm in troble with microphone if I start sound recorder it says that I have to correct the sound preferences
<mime> but first ill use winetricks... lets see
<mime> cya
<homer-80> I have to install the alsa driver?
<homer-80> I haave alsa mix and the mic is on
<varanus> homer-80: as far as i know kde uses alsa and not pulse audio
<EagleScreen> dcorbin_work: hi, what happened with your nvidia driver?
<homer-80> varanus: so what I have to do?
<varanus> homer-80: have you checked the systemsettings>multimedia to see what are you using atm?
<homer-80> atm? what's that varanus
<varanus> at the moment, sorry
<homer-80> are you talking about audio capture? I'm using HDA intel
<varanus> try chekcing what priority you have in the multimedia, and jast in case make a reset in there
<homer-80> I have gstreamer and xine
<homer-80> gstreamer priority
<homer-80> varanus: ?
<homer-80> varanus: I have alsamixer
<varanus> homer-80: i have HDA Intel too and it works just fine. have you tried to reset the preferences in the Multimedia tab?
<homer-80> how?
<homer-80> click on default?
<varanus> homer-80: in the bottom left there is a Defaults as you said and a reset, maybe try both
<homer-80> I can click just on default
<homer-80> but then I cannot click on apply
<varanus> homer-80: try returning to defaults, just to start from the simpliest
<varanus> homer-80: try restarting
<homer-80> restart the audio or the system?
<homer-80> it doens't work
<homer-80> I don't know :(
<homer-80> varanus: ?!?!
<varanus> the system i would say. i'm not an expert but i've managed to get it work by this simple steps. by changing priority of the output/input device and some times that i couldn't click on apply, by restarting i could.
<homer-80> ok I will try to restart
<jimbrass> hello, Does anyone talk spanish??
<shadeslayer> espanol?
<jimbrass> si
<jimbrass> yes
<shadeslayer> !es | jimbrass
<ubottu> jimbrass: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jimbrass> thanks.
<shadeslayer> hi,im trying to compile amarok from git,i would like some help
<lorecaster> anyone here helpful with NFS or know where to guide me? I had two shares working flawlessly, then when i had to hard-restart my server, one of my shares won't work, try as i may.
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/1666661
<mime> ok m8 im downloading blender, bryce 6.1 dont work, thnx
<mime> bye
<lorecaster> Anyone here willing to help me with NFS? I rebooted my server and now half my shares won't work, try as i may
<petsounds> good evening.. i have problem during the boot process.. after the grub options ubuntu won't start the usplash but only have _ blinking. how can i fix this? thanks
<trancex> after every restart my panel change direction , right to left or left to right . what to do ? Thanks!
<trancex> after every restart my panel change direction , right to left or left to right . what to do ? Thanks!
<zorael> Does samba work in Dolphin for anyone with current Karmic packages? I get "Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Error loading 'kio-smb'."
<zorael> Konqueror gives a more verbose error message
<trancex> after every restart my panel change direction , right to left or left to right . what to do ? Thanks!
<SiVA_> I'm trying to install Karmic. I select English, and choose Install and it shows progress bar for awhile,
<SiVA_> then it just dumps me to the console
<SiVA_> Then I did a Check Disk for Errors, and after awhile it said "errors found in 1 file"
<zorael> SiVA_: I'd recommend you use a torrent file (and app) to verify and fix any errors in your downloaded image
<SiVA_> zorael: the md5 checksum passed in the ISO I downloaded
<zorael> SiVA_: Medium failure? Did you burn it to a CD or copied to a USB stick?
<SiVA_> burn to cd
<zorael> SiVA_: I imagine something went wrong in the burning process. If your machine supports booting from usb and if you have a usb stick available I'd recommend you use unetbootin to extract the iso to it. Otherwise, reburn at slower speeds and hope it works this time around :3
<SiVA_> strange thing was it worked when used as a livecd
<zorael> SiVA_: perhaps the live environment wasn't trying to access whatever was broken, impossible to say
<SiVA_> ok I'll try thanks
<trancex> after every restart my panel change direction , right to left or left to right . what to do ? Thanks!
<SiVA_> btw: When I reinstall karmic I don't have to format my home partition right? I have my home on a separate partition, and I just want to use it, so I don't have to back it up
<varanus> i'm trying to restore annotations in okular from the backup i did from (~/.kde/share/apps/okulra/docdate) but it restore only the note and not lines etc. anyone knows y?
<laykoff> Вопрос в следующем говорят ли тут по русски
<shadeslayer> !ru | laykoff
<ubottu> laykoff: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<zorael> SiVA_: Once at the parititioner you can specify that your home partition is to be mounted at /home
<laykoff> tthanks
<zorael> SiVA_: formatting it explicitly needs you to check the little format checkbox
<trancex> after every restart my panel change direction , right to left or left to right . what to do ? Thanks!
<shadeslayer> trancex: tried locking it?
<trancex> shadlyer : yes
<TWD> Hey I'm trying to update to newest version but I think my sources list is all screwed up?  Is there an easy way to reset it and add the kubntu sources?
<jhutchins_lt> TWD: Have a look in /etc/apt
<rafa_> hi - have problem. when i click on place in menu bar its opening i gedit , not nautilus. wtf ??
<ghostcube> rafa_: wrong channel eh ?
<ghostcube> :D
<rafa_> ok :D
<ghostcube> hehe #ubuntu
<rafa_> ok , bye
<TWD> hrm I see a sources.list.save but I'm not sure that one is right either.  Here is my current sources.list is it correct? http://paste.ubuntu.com/316162/
<ghostcube> TWD: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ghostcube> this should be in this folder
<trancex> after every restart my panel change direction , right to left or left to right . what to do ? Thanks!
<ghostcube> trancex: clean install or update ?
<TWD> ? yeah what I just posted is the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<ghostcube> ah ok :)
<ghostcube> btw TWD whats the prob i came in later
<ghostcube> :)
<trancex> ghostcube : clean install
<ghostcube> 9.10 ?
<trancex> yes
<TWD> Well I am trying to update to the latest version 9.10 but when I try it fails.
<trancex> maybe because my language ?
<ghostcube> you can try to update to kde 4.3.3
<Guest74425> hey how do i connect 2 wifi?
<trancex> in the default my default need to be right to left
<trancex> i have 4.3.3
<TWD> I can't recall the exact error but when I looked it up everyone said check your sources.list
<ghostcube> Guest34174: best way is installing wicd i think so but maybe anyone can halp you with knetworkmanager
<TWD> and then after that error it continues for a bit and the randomly exits.
<Guest74425> im totaly new 2 linu
<ghostcube> damn Guest74425
<yofel> TWD: check the second line from the bottom, you can't have deb and deb-src on the same line
<ghostcube> the post was for you
<ghostcube> yofel: pluscookie
<ghostcube> :)
<TWD> Do I even need those lines though?
<TWD> Meh I think that this needs to be uncommented  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<yofel> TWD: on upgrades ppa's are usually commented, but I don't think you need those 2 lines at the bottom, try to comment them out and see if 'sudo apt-get update' still gives errors
<ghostcube> TWD: yeah would bring in kde 4.3.3  if you uncomment it
<trancex> after every restart my panel change direction , right to left or left to right . what to do ? Thanks!
<lorecaster> NFS? Anyone?
<ghostcube> trancex: you tried to update to 4.3.3 ?
<ghostcube> this wont kill anything
<trancex> yes i told you yes
<ghostcube> oh sorry
<ghostcube> :)
<TWD> trancex yeah but will that give me kubuntu 8.10 as well?
<trancex> maybe because my language is right to left ?
<trancex> i tired add a new panel and the same problem
<ghostcube> trancex: hmm could be i cant really tell you
<ghostcube> havent got this prob so far here
<TWD> When I try to do sudo apt-get upgrade it lists a lot of packages that it says: "The following packages have been kept back:"
<TWD> what does that mean?
<ghostcube> there are in dist-upgrade
<ghostcube> what means it will bring in packages not included in released version of karmic
<Tm_T> umm, no
<TWD> Meh now when I do dist-upgrade it wants to remove all sorts of important packages like dolphin.
<Tm_T> ghostcube: that's not how it goes (:
<ghostcube> Tm_T: yeah i know but i thought its easier to explain :D
<Tm_T> it's not (:
<ghostcube> :O
<ghostcube> ok tell me the right way heh
<ghostcube> :)
<Tm_T> TWD: apt-get upgrade only upgrades already installed packages, and their dependencies if new ones is needed
<Tm_T> TWD: dist-upgrade also can remove packages if there's conflicts, thus is more dangerous
<TWD> Meh yeah but don't I need dist-upgrade to get 8.10?
<ghostcube> you mean 9.10 or ?
<TWD> yeah 9.10 latest kubuntu release
<ghostcube> :)
<TWD> if it's trying to remove all that stuff when I do dist upgrade then does that mean my sources.list is still messed up
<ghostcube> no dist upgrade doesnt pull any other packages than the ones listed in sources.list for the release you run
<ghostcube> so jaunty if 9.04
<ghostcube> or karmic if 9.10
<TWD> hrm so what do I gotta do to make dist-upgrade work correctly then?
<ghostcube> TWD: you updated to karmic already or ?
<TWD> hrm I should be on an older beta version
<TWD> but it says that i'm 9.04
<ghostcube> ok best way is sudo do-release-upgrade
<ghostcube> in my opinion
<ghostcube> dont know if other ones here say no
<yofel> it is the easiest way
<TWD> that seems a little bit better.
<Flootenkerp> Hello, I really need help, there's a major issue. I can't boot vista anymore, and I think it had something to do with ubuntu being on the same hard drive.
<Flootenkerp> Does anyone know the issue?
<befree> Hi menn! ;)
<dylan_> How do i find the exact model of my graphics card
<dylan_> ?
<Flootenkerp> I have a major issue. I can't boot vista anymore, and I think it had something to do with ubuntu being on the same hard drive.
<Flootenkerp> Does anyone know the issue?
<dylan_> vista just sucking balls might be the issue
<Flootenkerp> True, but I need it
<ghostcube> Flootenkerp: have you installed karmic new
<Flootenkerp> No
<ghostcube> update
<ghostcube> ?
<Flootenkerp> How?
<Flootenkerp> I'm new at ubuntu, sorry
<ghostcube> nope i meant have you updated youre system to karmic
<Flootenkerp> I don't think so
<Flootenkerp> I'm on ubuntu 9.04
<ghostcube> ok
<ghostcube> Flootenkerp: pls pastebin youre /grub/menu.lst to www.pastie.org
<ghostcube> Flootenkerp: how did you resize the vista partition
<Flootenkerp> it's just to either load vista or ubuntu
<Flootenkerp> I don't think I did that
<ghostcube> Flootenkerp: can u post the menu.lst to pastie.org
<glen_> Hi all, was just wondering if anyone knew of any software I could use to organise and tag a bunch of video clips (in .mov format)? Basically i'm after an 'f-spot for video'. Thanks
<Flootenkerp> Um, sure, what's the terminal code to open it again?
<ghostcube> i think kate file
<Flootenkerp> I made some edits to it a few minutes ago when I got the issue
<Flootenkerp> http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=605747&view=findpost&p=589046959
<Flootenkerp> that's what I did
<OxDeadC0de> glen_: mysql and some simple php script could do it
<Flootenkerp> ghostcube: http://pastebin.com/m2cd062f
<trancex> after every restart my panel change direction , right to left or left to right . what to do ? Thanks!
<Flootenkerp> There's my menu.1st ghostcube, do you know what could be wrong?
<Flootenkerp> Since my messages were drowned out
<Flootenkerp> ghostcube: http://pastebin.com/m2cd062f
<Flootenkerp> There's my menu.1st ghostcube, do you know what could be wrong?
<glen_> thanks OxDeadC0de
<ghostcube> Flootenkerp: so you can choose 2 different vista boot from menu
<Flootenkerp> I added that code, so now there's two, so yeah
<Flootenkerp> what should I do to fix this error?
<lovre> i think something is wrong with my GRUB. When i turn my comp on, it just stands there, nothing is counting, nothing is happening.... Then i have to switch my keyboard to PS/2 since it doesnt work on USB, and click Enter, and then switch back, its frustrating... Why doesnt it just countdown end enter kubuntu??
<ghostcube> Flootenkerp: and doesnt matter which one it doesnt work any of them ?
<Flootenkerp> None of them
<Guest38460> does anyone know why when i load ta spring which is a game when i load the maps there is no color and they are just grey?
<Flootenkerp> none of them work Ghostcube, I get this blue screen in a split second
<Flootenkerp> and then restarts
<Flootenkerp> It has text on it, but I can't read it
<ghostcube> Flootenkerp: hmmm i cant tell you may wait if anyone else can help i have only linux pure install
<Flootenkerp> k. I guess I can wait
<kiran> hi
<Guest52722> Hi guys I need help in setting up wireless connection
<joefg> hello, i have a dell machine with Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01) wireless adapter
<joefg> i just installed kubuntu 9.10
<joefg> and the wifi is not working..any way to fix this ?
<snarkster> does anyone know how to use shermans aquarium as a screensaver?
<ghostcube> joefg: dont know maybe use wicd i know it works more stable than the kde tool
<ghostcube> and on wicd page is a troubleshooting area
<ghostcube> you must read this
<snarkster> can anyone point me in the right direction for using shermans aquarium as a kde screensaver?
<snarkster> any clues as to how to use the gnome app shermans aquarium as a kde screensaver?
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<snarkster> any clues as to how to use the gnome app shermans aquarium as a kde screensaver?
<amichair> what do I do if apt-get install says 'E: Broken packages'?
<snarkster> update try again
<snarkster> then use aptitude install <whatever packages>
<amichair> snarkster: it's all updated, I'm right after a karmic upgrade
<snarkster> what are you trying to install?
<joefg> hurray !!....wifi works on my machine now...had to install the broadcom drivers from their website http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php :)
<amichair> snarkster: I just upgraded to karmic, and mysql broke. I noticed that apt-get says it's broken, and not sure how to fix it now
<hackndoes_> Hi everyone... how can i downgrade back to kde 4.3.2? i upgraded using the ppa repos
<genii> There is no downgrade route
<hackndoes_> genii: oh shit
<hackndoes_> it's not stable it is very poor in performance
<genii> hackndoes_: I understand, but please try to keep the language family-friendly here
<hackndoes_> well no problem though i didn't think Sh*** is such a bad word
<hackndoes_> so what can i do?
<hackndoes_> i must stay with that? is there no uninstall?
<hackndoes_> can't be it would be silly, especially in a customizable system like linux
<genii> hackndoes_: The usual option is to reinstall
<snarkster> thats not a very good option
<snarkster> couldnt you drop to CLI and do somehting like apt-get remove kde*
<hackndoes_> snarkster: that is what i am asking
<genii> hackndoes_: With a single package you can for instance specify to apt-get which version you want (even a prior one). But when the prior version pulls in also a buch of other prior apps it doesn't work too great
<hackndoes_> genii: reinstall what?
<snarkster> amichair: my apologies but Im distracted making lunch for my father..
<genii> hackndoes_: The OS
<hackndoes_> the OS? for a peace of installed software?
<amichair> snarkster: it's ok, I'm working on it. apparently update-manager was supposed to upgrade mysql 5.0 to 5.1 but left it broken... I'll try upgrading manually, hope it works
<hackndoes_> there has to be a way, maybe a log of what was installed with the upgrade and remove
<snarkster> amichair: you can try sudo aptitude install mysql -f
<snarkster> i think
<snarkster> afk
<amichair> snarkster: I did, but it's more broken than usual :-)
<amichair> hackndoes_: not sure of the consequences, but maybe u can uninstall kubuntu-desktop package and the reinstall from the regular repos
<hackndoes_> well i will stick with 4.3.3 then and wait for them to stabilize it with updates
<hackndoes_> too bad i upgraded that, it was stupid of me
<amichair> hackndoes_: might as well make the best of it and report issues so they'll get them sorted out quicker :-)
<hackndoes_> true
<snarkster> amichair: uninstall it
<amichair> snarkster: I think the upgrade worked! (installing 5.1 automatically uninstalls 5.0)
<snarkster> awesome
<snarkster> now does anyone know how to use shermans aquarium as a kde screensaver?
<Flootenkerp> Hi, I have an issue. Vista won't boot and this randomly started occuring, and I believe it has to do with ubuntu being on the same hardrive.
<Flootenkerp> Could anyone help me with this issue? It's really important that this gets fixed for me.
<snarkster> hmm my vista game partition works perfectly
<Flootenkerp> Well, idk what's wrong with mine
<snarkster> Flootenkerp: have you read up on grub?
<Flootenkerp> Not really, but vista is on my grub menu
<Flootenkerp> But when I run it, it loads, I get a blue error screen for a split second, then it restards.
<snarkster> you can do a search google search on dual boot kubuntu and vista
<Flootenkerp> restarts*
<Flootenkerp> I use ubuntu 9.04
<snarkster> ah sounds more like a vista problem than a grub problem
<Pici> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<snarkster> have yu run a virus scan on your windows partition?
<Flootenkerp> I installed ubuntu with an exe file
<Flootenkerp> and yeah, norton
<snarkster> i meant from linux
<Flootenkerp> nope.
<snarkster> ok
<snarkster> you could try that and see if you picked up a bug
<snarkster> norton isnt the best antiviurs out there
<snarkster> worth a try. :)
<amichair> Flootenkerp: did u install from wubi or livecd?
<Flootenkerp> I guess. I don't have the disc to reinstall vista, so I guess I have no other choice.
<snarkster> and you might wanna consider backing up your data on the windows partition to a safer location cause you might need to reinstall.
<Flootenkerp> wubi
<snarkster> doesnt your computer have the restore partition available?
<Flootenkerp> Yeah
<snarkster> then you can totally rebuild your system, and then reinstall linux.
<Flootenkerp> How?
<snarkster> I had to do that after I found I needed vista for a school project.
<amichair> snarkster: while I don't know how, I'm sure there's a way to fix it without wiping out his system :-)
<snarkster> oh sure Im sure there is.. but it isnt a grub problem
<Flootenkerp> Actually, I'm completely fine with wiping out my hard drive, I have nothing I absolutely need. I could reinstall it all
<snarkster> any whootin I need to go eat..
<Flootenkerp> So what would I do to wipe it all out?
<Guest31788> hi
<Flootenkerp> I just really want to get vista working again, for compatibility issues. I use linux for other things.
<ghostcube> Flootenkerp: best is if you have 2 hdd one with linux
<ghostcube> one with vista
<ghostcube> :)
<snarkster> Flootenkerp: you get an external hd to copy all your data from both vista and linux to using the liinux install
<lorecaster> Anyone available to lend someone a hand? :P My permissions worked great, followed this tutorial, but after a reboot, i lost my storage drive share. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo Try as i may, i cannot find out how to recover it.
<snarkster> lorecaster: shares for nfs are completely done on the server.
<snarkster> make sure you client ip address is in the host file
<lorecaster> snarkster: that's the thing, my desktop share works fine, my storage share won't work at all.
<snarkster> storage share on a different machine?
<lorecaster> snarkster: i'm sharing out my main computer (call it the server) desktop, and a storage partition. same box... want to share it to my DELL computer... DELL sees the desktop, can access it fine... but storage gives server timeout errors
<snarkster> if i were home, id show you my exports file
<snarkster> exportfs -ra
<lorecaster> on the 'server'? the source of the shares?
<Flootenkerp> could anyone link me to the wubi installer 9.04? I'll try uninstalling from linux itself
<Flootenkerp> Hopefully that'll help... at all
<snarkster> yup
<snarkster> Flootenkerp: it wont help
<lorecaster> http://pastebin.com/m4603aba7
<Flootenkerp> Well, what do I do?
<Flootenkerp> I'm just screwed.
<snarkster> i suggest you not install via wubi, I installed via cd, and it worked perfectly
<snarkster> Flootenkerp: I already gave you step one
<Flootenkerp> Um... but I already have it installed
<snarkster> lorecaster: sudo exportfs -ra
<lorecaster> snarkster: http://pastebin.com/m35bb7f82
<lorecaster> clear
<lorecaster> oops, sorry :$ wrong window.
<snarkster> your good to go
<lorecaster> snarkster: you mean me? I mean that the NFS as a body is fine, since the desktop share works fine. but storage is failing... i kinda need that one more
<lorecaster> on my dell... i typed "Sudo mount -t 192.168.2.11:/media/STORAGE /media/server-storage"
<lorecaster> and i get an error :(
<snarkster> then your mount command isnt correct.
<lorecaster> mount.nfs Connection time out
<lorecaster> i used the same command with different file locations for the one that worked... this is why i;'m so confused
<snarkster> mine is mount server://media/DATA /media/data and all is good
<ghostcube> Flootenkerp: is linux booting ?
<ghostcube> only vista not ?
<Flootenkerp> I'm on it now
<Flootenkerp> Only vista
<lorecaster> i deleted the "-t nfs" and still get an error, same error.
<ghostcube> Flootenkerp: and you didnt smallen vista partition
<ghostcube> you had en extra one for linux ?
<Flootenkerp> I didn't do that since I don't know how
<snarkster> well i did my best..
<Flootenkerp> So... I just installed it with wubi, and used linux, that's about it.
<snarkster> good luck
<Flootenkerp> kk
<ghostcube> you installed ubunu by wubi ?
<Flootenkerp> yep
<ghostcube> ok thats a completely differnt story then
<Flootenkerp> how?
<snarkster> lorecaster: nfs gets confusing cause its all from the server.. look carefully at your exports file and watch how you type the mount command
<snarkster> gets me everytime.. :)
<lorecaster> snarkster: this is what frustrates me... i unmounted desktop... then remounted it successfully... using the IDENTICAL command for the different locations... it won't mount storage. checking exports now
<lorecaster> where is the exports file located?
<ghostcube> Flootenkerp: i cant help u i never used wibu thats he problem :)
<snarkster> "/etc/exports"
<snarkster> ive never used wubi either
<ghostcube> isnt there a wubi troubleshooting or so
<snarkster> I just backedup all my linux data, installed a restore cd for vista then reinstalled linux changing the windows partition size..
<snarkster> ok im back
<snarkster> i dont even know that wubi uses grub
<snarkster> i thought wubi allowed you to run linux like a application
<snarkster> <shrug>
<Viking667> good evening. I've got a question about changing from gdm to kdm. How would I "disable" gdm from starting?
<snarkster> by installing kdm and choosing it as the preferred one
<snarkster> youll want to do that in terminal
<Viking667> it's the "choosing it as the preferred one" that I can't remember how to do.
<Viking667> I have a reasonable level of expertise, but haven't done this on Ubuntu yet.
<snarkster> ah
<Viking667> I just got told I could change gdm.conf to gdm.conf-disabled
<snarkster> well thatll work.
 * Viking667 thinks that's a rather brutish solution, though.
<snarkster> I have a complete gnome installation and a complete kde installation. at install time I chose kdm and never had any issues
<Viking667> I'm _trying_ to go for "elegant", but I suspect only gdm's removal from it.
<Viking667> err, only GDM's removal will solve this.
<snarkster> i believe the elegant solution is uninstall. LOL
<ghostcube> yep
<Viking667> yeh.
<Viking667> Ah well. Uninstall it is, then.
<Brian_H>  anyone know in kubuntu where you disable the "you will be logged out in 30 seconds" message?
<snarkster> ok im outta here as no one can answer my question anyway
<Viking667> bah. Crud.
<Viking667> I can't remove it.
<Viking667> for some funny reason, the compilers of "Ubuntu Studio" decided that gdm was a dependency. *sigh*
<snarkster> maybe they can help you more
<prog> hello
<lorecaster> i've been checking all my bases, in two exact same cases, as far as i can tell, two shares on one computer are being shared to another computer... host is DESKTOP and client is DELL... i want to share DESKTOP's desktop, and a storage partition to my DELL computer... the desktop folder shares flawlessly and instatnly, storage cannot be shared. i checked exports, and the codes are identical, with the exception of
<lorecaster> the file location of course... and i'm using the exact same command to mount each folder to a different /MEDIA location on DELL... anyone able to offer any advice?
<Viking667> ah well.
<elpinchazo> dont take any wooden nickles
 * elpinchazo gives advice
<lorecaster> elpinchazo: you're the sauciest person i've ever seen here!
<lorecaster> elpinchazo: that's awesome :D
<lorecaster> elpinchazo: i tip my sarcasm crown to you, good sir (50-50 chance at you being male)
<elpinchazo> low expectations,i can work with that
<lorecaster> elpinchazo: any idea of what i can do here? or where i can look? who i can ask?
<lorecaster> elpinchazo: i'm kinda up the proverbial sewage creek if i cannot get this share to work...
<elpinchazo> run in circles waving your arms is the best i've got
<Moranwe> he
<lorecaster> elpinchazo: tried that
<Moranwe> is there a tool to repair my kubuntu box? cause i cant start it
<lorecaster> elpinchazo: ... still not helping the computer, but the workout is a nice side-effect
<blueyed> Moranwe: what's the reason/error?
<Moranwe> blueyed: when i try to login x server restarts and i get back to login. (i think this is cause i got a problem with my nvidia drivers) so i tried console login and typed startx( then i got my gui).
<Moranwe> is there a way to make startx start when i login?
<blueyed> Moranwe: uhh.. AFAIK startx is basically what kdm does, too. Take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log (after the crash)
<Moranwe> blueyed: can i send you the log cause i cant find anything
<Moranwe> blueyed:
<Moranwe> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m47a1a36
<lorecaster> anyone? anyone? here's a repaste...
<lorecaster> http://pastebin.com/m68d49381
<blueyed> Moranwe: is this a failed start really? The only error appears to be: (EE) XKB: No components provided for device Virtual core keyboard
<blueyed> (with fallback following it)
<Moranwe> ys
<blueyed> Moranwe: "ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log" at the end is "funny", too - but dunno. does not look like a nvidia problem (to me)
<Moranwe> anyway i deleted a lib
<washuu_de> I'm looking for the right channel...
<jhutchins_lt> Is there any kind of menu.list for grub2 that I could copy into a grub1 menu for another distro?
<washuu_de> My question is...
<washuu_de> [22:27] <washuu_de> Hi, does anyone know about apache webserver and how to not let clients open a filelist while direct access to files by links from the main page succedd?
<washuu_de> [22:28] <washuu_de> Till now I only managed to either stop liting and read or all is open.
<Moranwe> blueyed: i deleted a lib, then kde wouldnt start, so i tried install kubuntu-desktop to fix it. now i have kde and the drivers but cant login
<blueyed> Moranwe: which lib?
<blueyed> you could look it up in (maybe) /var/log/dpkg.log
<Moranwe> blueyed: some dependancy of kde-desktop
<Moranwe> blueyed: but i have it now
<Moranwe> blueyed: does it matter?
<washuu_de> Hi Werner... moin moin ;-)
<blueyed> Moranwe: probably not, but I don't know.. sorry, I think I cannot help further.
<werner_> hi
<blueyed> Moranwe: try a xorg related channel - and provide them your pastebin.
<Moranwe> blueyed: some guy in the past who told me to try to  type startx in console, also told me . to put startx in the default processes during boot or login
<Moranwe> blueyed: he told me to edit some file
<blueyed> Moranwe: if startx works for you, this is a good workaround - but you can do so manually. I would rather try to get the "normal" process back on track, than editing some init files.
<werner_> hatte wer einen schlaganfall.so wie ich?
<Moranwe> blueyed: so how could i do it
<Moranwe> blueyed: x restarts
<washuu_de> Ikke nikke... ;-)
<washuu_de> werner
<blueyed> Moranwe: what? I thought startx works?
<Moranwe> blueyed: yes it does,
<Moranwe> blueyed: but i want my login to work, and also with startx i have some problems
<Moranwe> blueyed: another network manager is used not kdes, and have problem with sound
<blueyed> Moranwe: so, this is your workaround.. please try a Xorg related channel..
<werner_> ja,hier! washuu
<blueyed> Moranwe: are you running karmic?
<washuu_de> werner: hast du eine AHnung, welchen channel ich brauch um eine Apache Frage zu stellen?
<werner_> #nee,keine ahnung
<lorecaster> wondering how to get different regions on my 22" SWXGA monitor... i want it split in half as though i've got two workspaces on one active screen... i know that MAXTO works in windows, but does not seem to work through WINE... anyone have any idaes?
<Moranwe> blueyed: yes
<salpta> I asked this last night: Recently coming back to linux  - Is there a way to run a hardlink across devices yet?
<washuu_de> tnx, werner
<lorecaster> anyone?
<salpta> Lorecaster: Have you tried reading up on setting your display as two devices in xorg.conf with one offset 50%
<blueyed> salpta: afaik not
<blueyed> salpta: but please google :)
<salpta> Drat.  Thanks Blue.  I've been googling, but was coming up short. =(
<blueyed> wahooooo: #apache ?
<lorecaster> salpta: i have no idea how to do that... mucking though nvidia-settings now
<washuu_de> blueeyed: yes
<washuu_de> blueeyed: The doc tells, that apache is a user "www-root"...
<neverendingo> hey guys, i just installed with wubi. i configured like requested, but when booting it up finally i am not able to login with the credentials provided earlier. known issue or what could be wrong?
<lorecaster> salpta: any ideas?
<washuu_de> Hi egy
<salpta> Still searching.  I had a link to a good xconf guide, but It's been a while since i've futzd with it.
<washuu_de> I've seem your nick only yesterday...
<salpta> lorecaster: Ok here we go: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973  What you can do is set your display as two monitor displays.  Force the first to 50% of the total screen resolution, then make a second monitor section that's also 50% of the total screen, but is offset by the same amount.  Backup first!
<lorecaster> start gdm
<lorecaster> :$ sorry
<edgy> Hi, after today's update I can't boot into graphics my card is ati M96 and was using fglrx, any one with same problem?
<lorecaster> salpta: i've got it up... what do i need to change? i don't want to screw anything up, backup or no
<lorecaster> salpta: subsection? do i make two subsections? what line of code alters that?
<MetroidMaster> Hi everyone
<moreno> ciao
<moreno> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<lorecaster> salpta: i have to try it later, i've got a prior obligation
<lorecaster> thanks though!
<salpta> Unfortunately I can't write it out, but look at the [ Section"screen" ]
<MetroidMaster> I've got a challenge for anyone who's up for it. Helping me get my Brother MFC-5840CN
<salpta> and alterin
<moreno> jes
<salpta> meh.
<moreno> ci sta un italiano??
<moreno> ci sta un italiano??
<MetroidMaster> Is anyone willing to help me?
<moreno> I
<moreno> what's your matter??
<moreno> what's your problem??
<MetroidMaster> Well, I can't seem to get my printer working, and I've looked on the Brother website, but I'm not sure how to go about installing the drivers
<moreno> reinstall the drivers
<MetroidMaster> I've tried
<MetroidMaster> I'm starting to wonder if the printer isn't compatable with Ubuntu 9.10
<moreno> search other drivers
<moreno> where I can download file???
<amichair> is this normal after an upgrade to karmic is complete (after restart)? http://paste.ubuntu.com/316381/
<moreno> jes
<amichair> was that a yes?
<moreno> yes
<amichair> are all those games and apps no longer supported?
<moreno> sudo apt-get upgrade
<amichair> already upgraded
<moreno> yes
<MetroidMaster> Hey, I think I've found a way to get my computer going
<MetroidMaster> Thanks for the help
<salpta> You're probably seeing old versions of KDE being superceded by KDE4, like kde3.5
<amichair> ok. bye bye games :-)
<salpta> nono.. There are upgraded versions of them is all.
<salpta> I'm playing sodoku now.... <.<  >.>
<amichair> then it would ask to upgrade them, not remove them, no? or did they all get renamed?
<amichair> nope, only 2 games left in the menu
<amichair> I guess now I can reinstall them. strange.
<amichair> thanks though :-)
<moreno> list for download???
<r00t_ninja> moreno: what are you tring to do?
<MetroidMaster> Hey r00t_ninja, any ideas on how to install a Brother MFC-5840CN USB printer?
<MetroidMaster> I've been looking online, but none of the things I've found seem to help or work
<moreno> metroidMaster=http://www.howtodrivers.com/model63.html
<r00t_ninja> it apparently works perfectly
<r00t_ninja> http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Brother-MFC-5840CN
<r00t_ninja> brother supplies binary drivers
<r00t_ninja> in rpm and deb formats
<MetroidMaster> But which one do I use to get it to work under the Printer Setup thing in Ubuntu?
<r00t_ninja> does it give you some options?
<r00t_ninja> you will need the deb
<moreno> root_ninjia: I would like to download movies and other files
<MetroidMaster> Well, I've downloaded the deb packages, I think...and tried installing them
<r00t_ninja> moreno: your problem??
<r00t_ninja> error?
<MetroidMaster> moreno, you sent me an exe. I don't see how that's going to get me the drivers for the printer
<r00t_ninja> you then go into system settings -> printer configuration
<moreno> root:in this channel you can download files?
<r00t_ninja> then new printer
<meinmartini_> Hello, everyone. I'm curious about the differences between Ubuntu and Kubuntu. Is it just a different interface?
<r00t_ninja> kubuntu uses the kde desktop enviroment
<moreno> metroid: http://adamfoster.net/blog/?p=6
<r00t_ninja> kubuntu uses the kde
<r00t_ninja> ubuntu uses gnome
<meinmartini_> I'm a Linux n00b; I'm just curious :)
<meinmartini_> Is KDE more demanding on a video card?
<r00t_ninja> i would say kde probably has slighly higher system requirements
<r00t_ninja> http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://solutions.brother.com/Library/sol/printer/linux/rpmfiles/cups_wrapper/cupswrapperMFC5840CN-1.0.2-3.i386.deb&lang=English_gpl
<FloodBotK1> r00t_ninja: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r00t_ninja> thats the brother printer driver
<meinmartini_> K. I'm just reading a bit about it. I FINALLY got my wireless adapter to work for Ubuntu, but I have a desktop that's capable of running 64-bit OSes.
<MetroidMaster> I tried running that program, but I get errors
<r00t_ninja> what errors?
<r00t_ninja> meinmartini_: did you install 64bit ubuntu?
<ncfi1013_> if i have an optical drive that is capable of burning blu-rays does that mean that an 8gib dual layer dvdrdl can also be a blu-ray recordable disc?
<meinmartini_> No
<MetroidMaster> That's the thing, I can't copy and paste them
<meinmartini_> Not on my laptop
<r00t_ninja> metroid master: screenshot
<MetroidMaster> Should I take a screenshot and send it to you?
<r00t_ninja> wait thouggh
<meinmartini_> Plus I don't think it's graphically capable of running KDE, though I hear I can install KDE and remove GNOME
<MetroidMaster> I've got the screenshot
<r00t_ninja> meinmartini: my geforce fx5500 works fine with kde
<MetroidMaster> How do you want me to send it?
<r00t_ninja> imageshack
<r00t_ninja> or something like that
<meinmartini_> Let me look up my video card specs
<meinmartini_> It's pretty old; c.2003
<MetroidMaster> ok
<r00t_ninja> also on the brother site it says
<r00t_ninja> If you receive an error message during the installation about LPD / LPRng, please ignore and continue with the installation.
<meinmartini_> "Intel® 852GM 64bit Memory Bus Data Width, 2D and 3D graphics accelerator, digital video accelerator, 32MB UMA DDR video memory"
<meinmartini_> I should check support forums to see if anybody has an issue with it
<MetroidMaster> http://img33.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img33/1310/screenshotgdebigtk.png
<r00t_ninja> ahh wait
<meinmartini_> Supposedly it is a bit slow. But I'm not too concerned about having insane visuals on this laptop.
<r00t_ninja> MetroidMaster: just realised you need to install this first: http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://solutions.brother.com/Library/sol/printer/linux/rpmfiles/lpr_debian/mfc5840cnlpr-1.0.2-1.i386.deb&lang=English_lpr
<r00t_ninja> you probably wont need the first one
<MetroidMaster> You sure? Cuz I might've already installed it
<ncfi1013_> if i have an optical drive that is capable of burning blu-rays does that mean that an 8gib dual layer dvdrdl can also be a blu-ray recordable disc?
<r00t_ninja> MetroidMaster: im sure
<meinmartini_> For the purpose of customization, is there anyway to install some sort of Dock and remove the taskbar?
<r00t_ninja> MetroidMaster wait
<r00t_ninja> the packages are in the repos
<MetroidMaster> Really?
<MetroidMaster> Where?
<r00t_ninja> you need the brother-lpr-drivers-extra
<r00t_ninja> package
<r00t_ninja> and
<r00t_ninja> brother-cups-wrapper-extra
<MetroidMaster> Where would I find those?
<MetroidMaster> Are they in the Software Center?
<r00t_ninja> search them in kpackage kit
<r00t_ninja> or try
<r00t_ninja> sudo apt-get install brother-cups-wrapper-extra
<MetroidMaster> Any other things to install?
<r00t_ninja> no that should be it
<r00t_ninja> maybe brother-lpr-drivers-extra
<r00t_ninja> but im not sure
<MetroidMaster> Hey! It worked!
<MetroidMaster> Thanks!
<meinmartini_> :)
<jared> help
<r00t_ninja> where not mind readers
<Guest20991> can some1 help me im new 2 linux and im trying to install wine hq
<froglet> in some apps, the "CLOSE", OK and CANCEL buttons are so far down the screen that I cannot see them.  Is there a way to reduce the size of the widgets in an app so as to make those buttons visible, that is, to make them be in the screen?
<froglet> Guest20991: did you try sudo aptitude install wine    ?
<ncfi1013_> if i have an optical drive that is capable of burning blu-rays does that mean that an 8gib dual layer dvdrdl can also be a blu-ray recordable disc?
<Guest20991> help
<sainna> slt
<sainna> c koii ce truc ??
<Guest39258> help
<meinmartini_> Too bad, r00t_ninja
<meinmartini_> You'd make a killing off of fortune telling ;)
<froglet> did you try sudo aptitude install wine    ?
<r00t_ninja> or search it in add/remove
<froglet> or that
<Guest39258> help
<froglet> I think he is drowning
<MetroidMaster> I'll see you guys later. r00t...thanks for the help again
<dima18> привет
<dima18> ))))
<ncfi1013_> if i have an optical drive that is capable of burning blu-rays does that mean that an 8gib dual layer dvdrdl can also be a blu-ray recordable disc?
<eduardo> ALGUIEN ME PUEDE RECOMENDAR UN CANAL EN ESPAÑOL?
<imuser> hi guys Iv just installed my first linux dist the latest version of kubuntu. I have had a good experience so far but Im not sure how to use my logitec webcam. Could someone help?
<ncfi1013_> if i have an optical drive that is capable of burning blu-rays does that mean that an 8gib dual layer dvdrdl can also be a blu-ray recordable disc?
#kubuntu 2009-11-12
<freaky[t]> does my pc become much slower when I install ubuntu with encrypted partitions?
<dima18> hello
<jr> can anyone see this ?
<dylan_> can someone help me with something?
<dylan_> i'll just ask, everytime i log on i have to set my /etc/resolv.conf file back to open dns over and over again and its annoying
<Ev0luti0n_> can't help u
<dylan_> so i want to know to set the file so that my computer doesnt reset it every time i log off
<Ev0luti0n_> sry
<dylan_> damnit
<Ev0luti0n_> dylan_: wait a bit
<Ev0luti0n_> maybe someone else can help
<xvaconx> hi
<jamesjedimaster> dylan_: maybe you have dhcp, so you have to modify /etc/dhcp/dhcp.conf
<n3m0> terrrriiiiible
<jepong> hello... anyone tried ubuntu-boot/ppa on kubuntu karmic?
<jepong> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-boot
<jepong> sorry... https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-boot/+archive/ppa
<DasKreeCh> hi jepong
<SunlessHalo> yo
<SunlessHalo> please, I'd like to know how could i convert flv or mp4 files to MP3 audio layer so that i can preserve/set up high quality sound
<johnjohn101> can anyone help get snow effects in compiz?
<giz> SunlessHalo: Google is your friend
<SunlessHalo> giz: most of googled stuff didn't work for me
<SunlessHalo> well, in case I'd like to avoid using bash...
<giz> ok, good luck then
<skip> Hello everyone!  Does anyone know how to enable the dolby digital sound modes?  I have Realtek HD integrated sound.
<BerytoDelRio> #manila
<jepong> hello... anyone tried ubuntu-boot/ppa on kubuntu karmic?
<jepong> sorry... https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-boot/+archive/ppa
<godlike> hi
<godlike> any good partitioning tool for ku?
<Roey> hi
<Roey> Hello... when I run Skype, my digital spdif output signal dies.  Why so?
<godlike> i need to transfer free space from my second linux system
<BerytoDelRio> i just use partition manager
<godlike> i have to download it?
<godlike> gparted?
<godlike> ????????/
<johnjohn101> how do I get snow on my compiz in 9.10?
<skip> Does anyone know how to enable surround sound on a Realtek HD integrated sound chip?
<BerytoDelRio> john just go to the system settings.. then go to the effects part.. you'll find it there
<lorecaster> Here i am again, NFS errors, when i try to open two shares through my guest computer, one folder works, the other folder does not. Both are on the same host, and "sudo mount 192.168.2.11:/host/path /guest/path" works for ONE and not the other... both are chmod'd to 777, and sharing is emabled
<DasKreeCh> godlike: Gparted is nice
<godlike> partitionmanager or gparted
<godlike> is better?
<johnjohn101> berytodelrio sorry I'm using ubuntu not kubuntu
<trancex>  my panel change automically right to left / left to right after every restart/shutdown . i tired after fresh install and try update kde to 4.3.3 , what to do ? thanks
<godlike> more functions less bugs more stable
<godlike> ?
<BerytoDelRio> ok
<skip> Does anyone know how to enable surround sound on a Realtek HD integrated sound chip?  I am using Ubuntu 9.10
<godlike> gparted or partitionmanager?
<godlike> fu
<lorecaster> godlike: i happen to use gparted, and have no reason to desire another product :)
<lorecaster> BTW... that's not an advised means of getting help
<godlike> what means?
<lorecaster> "<godlike> fu"
<trancex>  my panel change automically right to left / left to right after every restart/shutdown . i tired after fresh install and try update kde to 4.3.3 , what to do ? thanks
<godlike> fu is a chinish gesture meaning thanks...
<lorecaster> chinish?!
<godlike> chinese
<skip> Does anyone know how to enable surround sound on a Realtek HD integrated sound chip?
<godlike> it means luck in traditional translation
<lorecaster> understanding that not everyone would get the reference... and saying "fu" in an open chat could mean something completely different, especially since you were not answered right away. just a caution.
<lorecaster> but that's my opinion, gparted is a great prog
<godlike> fu my friend
<trancex> godlike and lorecaster i have idea ,
<trancex> shut up .
<lorecaster> now, godlike, that is an example of unnecessary rudeness, the same thing that i had mistaken you for making. :)
<godlike> yes indeed
<lorecaster> thank you, trancex, for pin-pointing my perspective.
<lorecaster> it's my hope that the Gods of karma will exact their will,... and i may have my NFS woes cleared away ;)
<godlike> lorecaster: do you have any idea why i can install a new linux distro side by side to my old (have a dual boot) without deleting my whole disk, as happens in windows?
<lorecaster> it's an option on the disk.
<szal> godlike: you can also install a Linux distro alongside Windblows w/o destroying data
<godlike> is this cause of the linux, or of a tool like partition manager
<godlike> so its a tool
<lorecaster> during the install process, as you enter the area for partition managemnt... when you throw in the install disk and reboot...
<godlike> why cant this be done with windows, and it takes over the entire hard disk?
<lorecaster> begin the install, it'll give you three options... install in remaining space, install side-by-side, or use whole disk (destroy data on disk)
<lorecaster> because windows is the devil.
<godlike> hahaha
<szal> of course if you use automagic partitioning and have no clue what the partitioner does, you might end up w/ quite a surprise..
<godlike> it cant be done but you have to divide the disk from the start
<lorecaster> -shivers- been there
<lorecaster> painful memories, szal
<lorecaster> :P
<szal> if you know your way around partitioning & prepare the disk beforehand, there's no surprises
<szal> except for PEBKAC, that is :P
<lorecaster> in the case of computer tech... there is ALWAYS room for surprises. :P
<bamboo> hi guys
<szal> lorecaster: well, after all it's not black magic ;)
<lorecaster> no, no, that's scary shit. i'm a wiccan high priest.
<lorecaster> i've known necromancers... those creeps used windows too :o CORRELATION!
<godlike> how can i resize my space for root?
<szal> godlike: use a live CD
<godlike> ok
<lorecaster> I have a linux partition magic boot-CD... it works very well. but the boot-CD also has a partion magic option
<BerytoDelRio> there are a couple of freely downloadable partition software that you could use in windows.. you could have just resized your windows partition before installing linux
<godlike> guys kubuntu is nice
<godlike> but fedora is more ahead
<godlike> in most stuff
<godlike> i will migrate
<lorecaster> i prefer ubuntu gnome... it's much faster-running
<luis_> I don't understand  kbluetooth micro icon is in gray and doesn't start or let me configure it, i wanna pass some files, I need help guys I wanna use my Laptop Bluetooth
<luis_> don't understand why*
<lorecaster> never had experience there luis_, sorry.
<luis_> someone more?
<BerytoDelRio> mine works fine... but then again.. im not on a laptop..
<lorecaster> i've got a MONSTER workstation (quad-core, 8gb ram, 2tb drive) and windows just couldn't handle it... i want to squeeze every iota of power out of it... gnome karmic koala is smexy
<lorecaster> laptops often have proprietary drivers though.
<trancex> you call to your computer monster ? lol
<trancex> WOW quad core
<lorecaster> it's the mightiest machine i've ever played with.
<lorecaster> forgive us poor backwater newfies ;)
<trancex> i have i7 , 1.5TB , 12 GB RAM DDR3 Triple  Channel and SLI GTX260 So ?
<lorecaster> not the norm
<lorecaster> nor is mine. :) we both break the curve ;)
<godlike> i read somewhere that there is a project timelord to make kde with kubuntu work better
<lorecaster> i could not financially support 12gb ram, though i wish i could have
<godlike> or integrate it or something like this
<godlike> so
<godlike> do they optimize kde?
<trancex> hey sucker
<godlike> trancex: fu and i dont mean luck
<lorecaster> relax godlike... the longer you remain relaxed in the face of ignorance, the longer you retain the moral high-ground :)
<lorecaster> it's the wiccan-way
<godlike> we can?
<lorecaster> remaining the picture of calm does two things, godlike, it both allows you to think rationally while the other person is upset... it also upsets them further. delicous!
<godlike> what if i dont want them to be more upset?
<luis_> I don't understand why kbluetooth micro icon is in gray and doesn't start or let me configure it, I wanna pass some files, I need help guys I wanna use my Laptop Bluetooth
<luis_> there is not another IRC channel than can help me with my problem?
<BerytoDelRio> luis.. since you are using a laptop.. have you tried pressing the fn+bluetooth keys.. maybe its not turned on.. your supposed to have that light to signify that your bluetooth is on right
<lorecaster> i've been trying to get NFS help for about a week... to no avail. sometimes, free help is not always easy to find :( hang in there though! you're (mostly) among friends.
<r00t_ninja> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<lorecaster> r00t_ninja: been there, tried that. got that one bookmarked actually... i have two folders, with same permissions level, both set to sharing rw, one can mount, the other times out.
<Roey> Hello... when I run Skype, my digital spdif output signal dies.  Why so?
<lorecaster> nothing in the page for THAT :P
<szal> lorecaster: did you double-check for typos?
<lorecaster> i cnp'd where i could, nothing seemed to work.
<lorecaster> like i said, been at it for a week
<szal> isn't use of NFS in general discouraged due to unresolved bugs or something?
<Werenerd> I am looking for the way to re-enable the ctrl+alt+backspace in Kubuntu, but all I can find on google is the Ubuntu instructions.
<lorecaster> samba is no better. is there a third alternative?
<BerytoDelRio> luis were you able to get it working now?
<Werenerd> lorecaster: what problems are you having with Samba?
<maple1> fuck kubuntu
<tsimpson> !dontzap | Werenerd
<ubottu> Werenerd: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<lorecaster> inapproprate language, if i may say so, maple1
<lorecaster> DELL, the client, could see DESKTOP, the host, but could not log-on... i was suggested NFS because my problems just snowballed with Samba
<tsimpson> maple1: watch your language here
<lorecaster> and no one would ever help me with it.
<lorecaster> this is a kubuntu room, maple1, perhaps you should take your grievances elsewhere?
<Werenerd> alt+sysrq+k is a new one on me. never heard that one before.
<Werenerd> dontzap is still used? I thought that was only for 9.04
<tsimpson> alt+sysrq+k kills everything running on the VT
<maple1> I love kubuntu
<Werenerd> hmmm, I cannot find " dontzap " in the repo.
<lorecaster> Werenerd: interested in helping me sort out my samba woes?
<szal> lorecaster: what now?  Samba or NFS?
<lorecaster> sorry, lost that message,
<lorecaster> was i being addressed before i left and returned?
<Werenerd> lorecaster: What are your woes? I have never had any problems with Samba, so I don't have much troubleshooting expierence.
<szal> [03:33:00]             <szal> lorecaster: what now?  Samba or NFS?
<lorecaster> it was permissions errors... and yeah, i'm curious, if there is a third option between samba and NFS
<Werenerd> lorecaster: Permission errors, I had a few of those. Were files that were uploaded to a share not inheriting parent permissions?
<lorecaster> wasn't sure at the time... i made /home/lorecaster/Desktop a share with RW and i made /media/STORAGE a share with rw
<lorecaster> using samba, i could SEE the computer (also called desktop) but could not access it. said i did not have permissions... so i moved onto NFS
<tsimpson> sshfs ftw
<Werenerd> What were the OS'es of both machines. They only time I had that problem was with a windows machine
<lorecaster> DESKTOP was ubuntu 9.10, while the client was windows XP... they're both ubuntu now
<Werenerd> that sounds about right. Since they are both *buntu, you haven't had that same problem have you?
<lorecaster> haven't used samba since
<lorecaster> think i should?
<Werenerd> tsimpson: that dontzap blurb is wrong. Do we need to tell someone? I found it finally
<tsimpson> Werenerd: what's wrong with it?
<Werenerd> lorecaster: oh yeah. It is so dead simple now. wait... you said Ubuntu not Kubuntu, right?
<lorecaster> gnome, true
<Werenerd> tsimpson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Werenerd> tsimpson: it is now an option under keyboard layouts
<lorecaster> on DELL (client) went into places and network (network:///)
<Werenerd> lorecaster: I only have experience with KDE, but it has to be similar. All I do is make sure I have all the Samba stuff installed. Right click on the folders I want to share, and pick the options I want from the fancy GUI.
<lorecaster> then into DESKTOP (server)
<lorecaster> in smb://desktop/ i see deskto
<lorecaster> desktop and storage
<lorecaster> desktop opens fine, storage gives me an error
<Werenerd> lorecaster: that sounds right
<Werenerd> where is the STORAGE/
<Werenerd> ?
<tsimpson> Werenerd: I'll get it fixed
<lorecaster> unable to mount location, failed to mount windows share
<lorecaster> storage is moutned at /media/STORAGE
<lorecaster> on the server
<lorecaster> it's not a windows share
<Werenerd> tsimpson: thanks.
<Werenerd> well, Samba is a windows share "technically"
<Werenerd> So DESKTOP & STORAGE on on the same computer, just different folders?
<szal> lorecaster: did you chown /media/STORAGE to your user?
<lorecaster> STORAGE is an entire 1.5gb disk... mounted at /media/STORAGE
<lorecaster> yes
<Werenerd> szal: darn it, I was building up to that!
<lorecaster> users are identical... same UN and same PW... both have chmod 777
<lorecaster> haven't chown'd the files... command-string if you please?
<Werenerd> lorecaster: you using Nautilus?
<lorecaster> I would assume so... it's the default for gnome karmic koala, yes?
<trancex> plasma=panel ?
<Werenerd> yes, but a lot of people really like pcfileman
<Werenerd> it is what I used on GNOME 2 years ago.
<lorecaster> i am using the default. have had no rason to change
<szal> lorecaster: when your stuff is mounted to /media/STORAGE -> chown -R yourUser:users /media/STORAGE
<lorecaster> :| this is a FULL 1.5tb drive here... 8gb free
<Werenerd> just out of curiosity, instead of smb://server/share try smb://username@server/share
<lorecaster> :| that worked!
<Werenerd> lorecaster: which thing? Mine or szal
<lorecaster> szal worked fine
<lorecaster> but it could have been a combination
<Werenerd> OK then, then it was a permission based error and not a bug in nautilus. If szal's solution worked, it was most likely not chmod 777
<lorecaster> back in a second
<Werenerd> Maybe you didn't use the recursive option?
<lorecaster> perhaps not... but it works fine now
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me get nfs-kernel-server started?  It won't start after a recent update
<szal> Werenerd: just curious..  are you a normal human being and only become a nerd at full moon? :D
<lorecaster> back shortly
<Werenerd> szal, that is pretty close to the root of my nick name. Back when I was a blackbox user, alot of the guys on the #bb4win were very socially inept. I had a lot of social engagements at the time and actually do well with people
<Werenerd> They said I was like a werewolf, but a nerd. So werenerd I was thusly named
<szal> heheh
<Werenerd> I Plus they didn't like my other handle, BigDaddy. They said it reminded them of homosexual innuendo.
<Werenerd> I told them that not too many people call a 315lbs weight lift homo.
<Werenerd> lift=lifter
<lorecaster> bk
<Werenerd> I am going to test my dual monitor setup and see if it sticks after a X restart. brb.
<Werenerd> sweet. that was really ticking me off. Now all is better.
<lorecaster> Werenerd: know how i can split a 22" wide screen into 2 regions?
<Werenerd> you mean like two desktops on one screen?
<lorecaster> yeah
<Werenerd> never thought of trying that
<Werenerd> never heard of anyone thinking of trying that either.
<lorecaster> :P
<lorecaster> i have 2 monitors... i want to split my 22" wide screen into two square monitors :P
<Werenerd> What would be the application of this?
<Werenerd> so you can simulate roughly a 3 monitor setup?
<lorecaster> so i can effectively maximize and multitask to new levels... to run 'fullscreen' applications in half a screen
<lorecaster> exactly :)
<Werenerd> you do realize that 16:9/2 does not equal 4:3
<lorecaster> 8/9 i realize... nearly square
<Werenerd> ewww... this has been done before. It required nesting x servers. ewww
<lorecaster> the first ewww sold me :P
<lorecaster> i'll pass then
<Werenerd> what kind of fullscreen apps?
<Roey> hey all... why does my SD card suddenly not identify teh filesystem when I use 'mount'??
<Roey> Also,  when I run Skype, my digital spdif output signal dies.  Why so?
<lorecaster> wine and dosbox games :D for example
<Werenerd> Well with wine, you can set up the virtual desktop to be eactly half the screen and then manually size the other window
<Werenerd> not exactly what you wanted, but it would work. The wine app would be in fullscreen mode
<lorecaster> interestink
<Werenerd> does anyone here run a FTP server?
<lorecaster> i do
<lorecaster> :)
<lorecaster> ftp.zero-impact.ca
<lorecaster> what can i do ya for? you['ve been so very helpful for me
<Werenerd> What server do you run? ProFTP?
<lorecaster> incidentally, i'm looking for a webmaster to build some webpages, insuch a way as i can maintain them... any takers, e-mail r.gosse@zero-impact.ca :D
<lorecaster> it's a linux based server from www.justhost.com :D not sure what THEY run, but any FTP client can attach to it. unlimited space and bandwidth... what do you need Werenerd?
<Werenerd> I have run ProFTP server for my family to grab picures, videos and just about anything they wanted from me. But the GUI frontend for ProFTP just isn't that great. I was hoping for something like Filezilla server for linux. Just no luck finding it
<lorecaster> i used to use filezilla for linux... should be right in the repositories
<lorecaster> it was for jaunty
<lorecaster> just do the software center... and type in filezilla :D in koala
<Werenerd> that is the client only. The FTP server is windows only
<lorecaster> i see what you mean now... i run a dot-com with FTP on an off-site system... we are thinking of two different beasts
<julien_> salut :)
<Habano> hey all
<Habano> why am I being asked for a password to log in when I didnt install one
<lorecaster> thanks for all your help, crew :D bless you all
<Habano> fresh install
<Werenerd> Habano: I didn't know you could even leave the password field blank
 * szal supposes that there is no way to go w/o a pwd
<szal> Habano: if you didn't enter one it's most probably a blank pwd -> just hit Return
<Habano> tried that
<Habano> ah damn ill redo it
<r00t_ninja> Can i play digital tv through Dragon Player with a tv tuner?
<Werenerd> anyone else notice that lancelot doesn't show other users logged in when trying to switch users?
<Roey> Hey all... why does my SD card suddenly not identify teh filesystem when I use 'mount'??  Also,  when I run Skype, my digital spdif output signal dies.  Why so?
<szal> Roey: (1) memory cards can go bad any time; check file system for corruption; (2) iirc, Skype still doesn't run natively on ALSA, instead using OSS, though not sure what role Pulseaudio plays at that point..  my guess is that Skype takes over the sound device (which most probably is not hardware-mixing-capable) completely
<Roey> szal:  I checked it in my camera and it's fine.
<Roey> szal:  Ahhh, so Skype has issues and it's their problem, not mine, got it.
<Roey> szal:  I tried 'aoss skype' to pipe OSS-based apps through ALSA and had the same problem
<Roey> btw, I can mount my SD card fine but for some reason the System Notifications tray applet doesn't pick up on this... why not?
<Roey> szal:  I was trying to mount /dev/sdd instead of /dev/sdd1  (guess I was forgetful there ;)
<Roey> szal:  but KDE still does not pick up on the device insertion/removal, even though dmesg sees it fine.
 * szal never had the system tray notification applet come up when mounting memory cards
<Roey> so you stick your card in, and nothing happens?
<Roey> that's what I'm observing here on my system.
<Roey> I only tried to mount it manually through the command-line after I failed to see the notification in KDE after putting my SD card in.
<Roey> Do I (the user) need to be a member of any particular group in /etc/group?
<szal> no, I stick the card in and the device plugging handler comes up notifying me of that
<Roey> udev 147~-6.1
<Roey> I updated that today
<szal> udev 128 here (openSUSE 11.1)
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/m385a7cb
<Roey> szal:  ok, and it worked for me just yesterday, before I did an upgrade of the files listed in the link above
<szal> tried downgrading again?
<Roey> of which packages?
<szal> all udev-related
<Roey> what'sthe command for that? and would it magically fix problems caused by the newer udev? i.e. does it reconfigure the package, etc.
<jacob_> hello
<Guest48700> I have a problem which should be very simple, but that I can't figure out
<Guest48700> my resolution is set at 800x600
<Guest48700> and I can't change it up or down because I can't figure out how to change my monitor
<r00t_ninja> Guest: what is your graphics card?
<Guest48700> its an intel
<Guest48700> I know the problem
<r00t_ninja> open a terminal and type
<r00t_ninja> lspci | grep VGA
<Guest48700> its that my monitor is not autodetected because I use a switch
<r00t_ninja> and post the output here
<Guest48700> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<Guest48700> I know the problem - Kubuntu doesn't think my MONITOR can support any higher resolution
<Guest48700> but I can't tell it it does because I can't find where to setup my monitor hardware
<Guest48700> I recently reinstalled because of system problems, I had to do this once a long long time ago. (6.10 I think)
<russlar> Guest48700: you need to restart the X server to detect teh monitor
<r00t_ninja> first do this
<r00t_ninja> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Guest48700> tried it
<r00t_ninja> wait
<Guest48700> the monitor can NOT autodetect because of a graphic switch in the way that I use to switch between computers
<r00t_ninja> that shouldnt matter
<Guest48700> I don't know what to say - it does
<r00t_ninja> my monitor is only supposed to do 1024 x 768 max
<Guest48700> i've had the same problem before and manually setting the monitor was the only way to fix it.
<Guest48700> but in 9.10 i can't find the way to manually set the monitor
<r00t_ninja> try
<r00t_ninja> cvt 1280 1024
<r00t_ninja> or whatever resolution
<r00t_ninja> or try krandtray
<Guest48700> krandtray is unhelpful
<Guest48700> says 800x600 is the only resolution supported, and the way I used to SET THE MONITOR HARDWARE IS MISSING!
<Guest48700> even the administrator mode button is gone
<r00t_ninja> what about
<r00t_ninja> xrandr --addmode VGA1 XxY_REFRESHRATE
<r00t_ninja> and then
<Guest48700> sorry, i'm frustrated as this should be a fairly simple operation and i've spent over an hour and a half
<Guest48700> tried that too
<r00t_ninja> xrandr -s 1280x1024
<r00t_ninja> or whatever resolution
<Guest48700> but i will try again and post the output.
<Guest48700> xrandr: cannot find mode "1024x768_60"
<r00t_ninja> did you do the addmode first?
<Guest48700> yes
<r00t_ninja> mmm
<r00t_ninja> you just update right?
<r00t_ninja> *updated
<Guest48700> i had to completely reinstall because my system was cluttered
<r00t_ninja> make sure xserver-xorg-video-intel is installed
<Guest48700> ok
<Guest48700> it is
<Guest48700> when kubuntu was at 6.10 there used to be a setting in krandtray that allowed you to pick your monitor from a list. Is there any way to get to that list?
<r00t_ninja> im not sure
<r00t_ninja> you could try manually edit your xorg.con
<r00t_ninja> you could try manually edit your xorg.conf
<r00t_ninja> and add the line in there
<Guest48700> i couldn't find it? locate -i xorg.conf doesn't return anything
<Guest48700> says it doesn't exist?
<Guest48700> i think i read someplace that 9.10 doesn't use it anyway?
<r00t_ninja> it can use it
<r00t_ninja> however hal is taking over
<r00t_ninja> cvt 1024 768
<Guest48700> 1024x768 59.92 Hz (CVT 0.79M3) hsync: 47.82 kHz; pclk: 63.50 MHz
<Guest48700> Modeline "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<Guest48700> displays that and does nothing
<r00t_ninja> ok now do
<r00t_ninja> xrandr --newmode "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<Guest48700> done
<Guest48700> the screen flashed and nothing happened
<r00t_ninja> ok
<r00t_ninja> now do
<r00t_ninja> xrandr
<joseluis> hi there
<Guest48700> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 800 x 600, maximum 4096 x 4096
<Guest48700> VGA1 connected 800x600+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<Guest48700>    800x600        60.3*
<Guest48700>    640x480        59.9
<Guest48700>   1024x768_60.00 (0x140)   63.5MHz
<FloodBotK1> Guest48700: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest48700>         h: width  1024 start 1072 end 1176 total 1328 skew    0 clock   47.8KHz
<r00t_ninja> now do
<r00t_ninja> xrandr -s 1280x1024
<joseluis> anyone can help me?
<r00t_ninja> soon
<Guest48700> Size 1024x768 not found in available modes
<r00t_ninja> xrandr -s 1280x1024_60,00
<r00t_ninja> ?
<Guest48700> says the same thing
<r00t_ninja> i mean
<r00t_ninja> xrandr -s 1024x768_60,00
<joseluis> i've firefox3.5 and opera 10, but i can't see any website on opera, what can i do????
<Guest48700> I know, thats what I put in
<r00t_ninja> oh
<r00t_ninja> mmm
<r00t_ninja> that modes there
<Guest48700> i know, its drivin me nuts.
<Guest48700> i tried searching google for a good hour at least before I came here, with no luck
<r00t_ninja> does krandtray show anything new?
<Guest48700> no
<Guest48700> wait
<Guest48700> i got it
<r00t_ninja> ok
<Guest48700> i needed to add the mode after you told me how to create it
<Guest48700> then it showed up
<r00t_ninja> ok
<Guest48700> now, will that mode stay or do i have to do this every start up?
<r00t_ninja> it should stay
<Guest48700> ok. thank you. :-)
<r00t_ninja> i think....
<r00t_ninja> try
<r00t_ninja> restart xorg and youll know
<Guest48700> sure. i'll be back
<jacob_> I'm back
<jacob_> no luck, i'm back at 800x600 res
<Guest89072> hello?
<Guest89072> r00t?
<Chaitu> Greetings All. I'm having lil problem with compiz. I can see no effects at all when I run  compiz --replace in terminal.  can someone please help?
<Chaitu> I also don't see visual effect's tab in system settings...
<leaf-sheep> Chaitu: I googled -- http://kubuntuguide.org/Jaunty#Compiz_Fusion
<leaf-sheep> Chaitu: Skip installing the packages. You can find it under "    K menu -> System Settings -> Advanced -> Session Manager -> Window Manager -> Compiz " or similar patyh.
<kovach> where can i find bootable imgs from
<leaf-sheep> kovach: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/
<kovach> like xp
<chen__> what like xp?
<Chaitu> leaf-sheep, : Thanks a ton!! will see if I can get it  going now
<kovach> a bootable img for xp pro
<leaf-sheep> !windows | kovach
<ubottu> kovach: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<kovach> im trying to do a virtual drive in my linux
<bazhang> kovach, that is offtopic here
<kovach> ok srry
<leaf-sheep> kovach: Then you will need a XP-Pro bootable image first. You can ask in ##windows for Windows-related support/discussion.
<kovach> they were no help   talkin bout sifi crap
<kovach> can i install msdoss on ubuntu
<kovach> can you guve me the kubuntu line to download
<ronald> hi there..
<ronald> i use 9.04 ubuntu but i have no sound.plz hepl me
<twinkie_addict> where is the add remove aps thinging in kubuntu ?
<twinkie_addict> im fine with atp but was just wondoering
<twinkie_addict> apt even
<r00t_ninja> theres kpackagekit
<r00t_ninja> kubuntu doesnt get the new software center
<twinkie_addict> ah ok
<twinkie_addict> fine with me lol
<twinkie_addict> i had to get away from that gmome desktop im a kde man myself
<pulaski> hello, How can I use the software management tool on kubuntu 9.1 "karmic..." to find a list of available TV packages I can use with my old Hauppauge tv card?
<pulaski> that is kubuntu 9.10 "karmic koala"
<r00t_ninja> pulaski: try vlc or xawtv
<pulaski> r00t_ninja:  Thank you for responding, I will.
<r00t_ninja> vlc is a bit harder to configure however is it more modern
<Chaitu> Greetings All.  Fonts on firefox are messed up in Kubuntu. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22232  - says I need to install a package but when I do apt -get  install gtk2-engines-gtk qt - it says no package found.. can someone please help me?
<r00t_ninja> how did you install firefox?
<r00t_ninja> through the installer in the menu?
<Chaitu> Yes
<superboy> i cant upgrade it says this""Distribution upgrade process exited with code 127."" what do i do?
<Chaitu> With my lil knowledge on this O.S I guess I need to add gnome repositories to kde... not sure how to do that and install that package though
<Chaitu> can anyone tell me how to have kde look for gnome packages?
<Chaitu> I mean add gnome addresses to apt -get ?
<Tm_T> Chaitu: nah, Ubuntu, Kubuntu and others use same package sources
<Roey> hey
<Roey> udev is broken with the latest udev package update.
<Roey> Woohoo ;)
<Roey> for some reason, kde and udev appear once again out of sync.  I slipped in an SD card into my SD reader, saw that the kernel had detected it fine in the output of 'dmesg' but...no notification appeared in the tray's notifier applet.
<Roey> ah wel.
<Roey> well.
<Chaitu> Tm_T, : Then why does apt -get that package says not found?
<leaf-sheep> Chaitu: What package?
<superboy> i cant upgrade it says this""Distribution upgrade process exited with code 127."" what do i do?
<r00t_ninja> Roey: it seems fine for me
<Chaitu> leaf-sheep, : gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<Chaitu> leaf-sheep, : firefox fonts are messed up and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22232&highlight=gtk2-engines-gtk-qt says I need that package
<leaf-sheep> Chaitu: That package does not exist -- You can get a list --> "aptitude search gtk2-engines"
<leaf-sheep> Chaitu: That link is old -- 2005. :0
<Chaitu>  leaf-sheep : should I type aptitude gtk2-engines in terminal?
<leaf-sheep> Chaitu: "aptitude search gtk2-engines" will display a list of packages in Ubuntu Repositories.
<bdgraue> superboy: did you try to upgrade from konsole?
<superboy> how do i upgrade tru console?
<Chaitu> leaf-sheep, : Thanks. It does show packages of gtk ..now how would I know which package to install?
<leaf-sheep> Chaitu: You don't. See -- That link you read -- is outdated.  I mean, 2005? That is 4 years ago.
<leaf-sheep> Chaitu: Find something more recent in search engines.
<Chaitu> I realize that now leaf-sheep . Am trying to figure out how to get fonts in firefox now...
<Chaitu> k will try leaf-sheep
<leaf-sheep> Chaitu: What fonts?
<superboy> how do i upgrade tru console?
<Chaitu> leaf-sheep, : The problem is, fonts in chrome when am on windows are just fine.. when I boot into kubuntu and try to browse using firefox,  it looks very ugly and I have the urge to switch to windows.. which I dont want to..
<superboy> i cant upgrade it says this""Distribution upgrade process exited with code 127."" what do i do?
<bdgraue> superboy: sudo do-release-upgrade    (best you go to tty1 and do an 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop'  in the first place)
<superboy> whats tty1 ?
<leaf-sheep> Chaitu: From what I'm reading right now, you installed Firefox using "Firefox Installer Button" or some sort?
<Chaitu> leaf-sheep, : yes, firefox has been installed using installer button in menu
<leaf-sheep> superboy: If you can, back up your precious data and do a clean installation. There are always potential problems in upgrading between versions. I heard there were a lot in jaunty-->karmic
<bdgraue> superboy: crtl + alt + F1  (your desktop is no ctrl + alt + F7[as long as you haven't killed it with sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop])
<bdgraue> s/no/on
<superboy> thanks lots of help dude
<Chaitu> Just wondering, which browser do you guys use? do you have or had any fonts issues?
<leaf-sheep> Chaitu: Screenshot?
<Chaitu> leaf-sheep, : give me a minute please...  thanks a ton
<leaf-sheep> Chaitu: I don't use KDE. I'm here to help whenever I can. :)
<bdgraue> i am connected with lan and wlan, if i disconnect lan and will use wlan only, i am able to reach my router but can't get "the outside" :(
<Chaitu> bah its taking time for me to upload a scrrenshot... sorry
<bdgraue> if i start with wlan only i have the same behavior
<leaf-sheep> Chaitu: That's fine. Take your time. I think I'm going downstairs to grab a bowl of rice. I'll be back in moments.
<student> ghj
<Chaitu> leaf-sheep, : Thanks - http://tinyurl.com/yb7glza
<leaf-sheep> Small resolution? Wow.
<Chaitu> :o
<leaf-sheep> Check this out -- Useful, maybe?
<leaf-sheep> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266781
<Chaitu> doing that leaf-sheep. Thanks a ton leaf-sheep . will see if I can get it up and running
<Chaitu> #kde
<Chaitu> sorry heh
<varanus> what's the corrispondent file /etc/gdm/Init/Default for kde?
<superboy> when it say if i want to delete obsolete pakages? when upgrading do i remove them or chose not to
<superboy> when it say if i want to delete obsolete pakages? when upgrading do i remove them or chose not to
<superboy> when it say if i want to delete obsolete pakages? when upgrading do i remove them or chose not to
<r00t_ninja> i would suggest removing them
<r00t_ninja> as they are obsolete
<r00t_ninja> mmm
<r00t_ninja> my wireless seems to be acting up
<r00t_ninja> brb
<volodya> I have a freshly installed 9.10, and Alt-F2 magically stopped working. How do I figure what's up?
<volodya> hmm, apparently I have to run 'krunner' by hand.
<crash2k> how do u turn off tapping?
<Smurphy> Anyone knows how to use the mouse-buttons 4 and 5 to switch Desktop in KDE 4.3 ?
<Smurphy> works nice on Mac OS-X, I'd like to use that feature also on KUbuntu :)
<Chaitu> leaf-sheep: Are you around?
<leaf-sheep> Around and around goes us.
<leaf-sheep> Yes, I'm here. How's the situation?
<Chaitu> lol cool .. got one quick question.
<Chaitu> at last I found this - http://code.google.com/p/gtk-qt-engine/ - now am trying to do make install for that package and it says it needs cmake
<leaf-sheep> Chaitu: Install cmake.
<Chaitu> Right.. I would want to understand how to have cmake in $path as terminal says..
<georg_> moin, is someone here using eclipse?
<Chaitu> http://pastebin.com/d611586ed  to make it easier for you
<georg_> because I have the problem, that I cannot press some button with the mouse
<leaf-sheep> Chaitu: Did you install cmake and try the script again?
<georg_> and I am wondering if it is a kde4 problem
<mty2k> I get and install kde4 themes/icons using kde, but i never knew they actually get installed in my home directory under ./kde4/share... meaning if i deleted the user the icons and themes would go. how can i make them system wide??
<Chaitu> well am downloading cmake now. but how to have cmake in $path is something I dont know.
<leaf-sheep> Chaitu: You can "sudo aptitude install cmake"
<Chaitu> oh ok
<leaf-sheep> Chaitu: Always check the repository first.  If it's not there, then oh well, you'll have to install/configure first.
<leaf-sheep> Chaitu: 1) Check the repo --> "sudo aptitude search cmak"   Is it there? Yes. Install it. "sudo aptitude install cmake" You're done.
<Chaitu> yes. it gave me results for sudo aptitude install cmake and its installing now.
<leaf-sheep> mty2k: Try "sudo updatedb ; locate kde4 | grep share" -- You might find the path.
<leaf-sheep> mty2k: Should be in /usr/share/ -->
<mty2k> leaf-sheep: then i copy the themes in my home directory there?
<mty2k> how about permissions?
<leaf-sheep> mty2k: Use sudo to move them.
<Smurphy> Anyone knows how to use the mouse-buttons 4 and 5 to switch Desktop in KDE 4.3 ?
<Smurphy> works nice on Mac OS-X, I'd like to use that feature also on KUbuntu :)
<mty2k> thanks
<Chaitu> argh man getting this done is not easy !
<Chaitu> can someone please tell me what this means : http://pastebin.com/d5abb6e01
<jussi01> Chaitu: why are yu building it?
<Chaitu> then how do I install that gtk package?
<jussi01> Chaitu: which kubuntu version are you on?
<Chaitu> Am trying to install that package so that fonts in firefox are fine...
<Chaitu> 9.10
<jussi01> Chaitu: have you looked in system settings - appearance - gtk+ appearance yet?
<TheKro> when I try to run bluetooth manager, I get the error message "Bluez daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue". suggestions?
<Chaitu> jussi01, : It doesnt give me any option of changing it
<jussi01> Chaitu: hrm?
<Chaitu> the option of "use my kde fonts in gtk+ applications" is clicked
<Chaitu> am not able to click on "change" or "use another font"
<Chaitu> google and ubuntu forms said that I need that package installed to change my font settings in firefox... now am trying to install that package and get that error message about cmake
<Chaitu> is there any browser in KDe without font issues?? I wouldnt mind changing browser... its taking too much time for me now
<jussi01> Chaitu: Im suprised, my browsers are working fine, though you can try arora, google chrome, opera, and others
<Chaitu> Which browser do you use jussi01 ?
<jussi01> Chaitu: I have 3 or 4... but usually firefox.
<jussi01> Chaitu: also, just found this: http://marcosaruj.com/archives/401
<ghostcube> midori
<ghostcube> is good
<ghostcube> :)
<Chaitu> You never had any font issues with firefox?
<Chaitu> looking at it right now jussi01  thanks
<ghostcube> jussi01: you tried midori
<jussi01> ghostcube: Ive tried many things, but IM still on FF. next question? :D
<ghostcube> sure me too but midori gets better
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> i use the git version
<ghostcube> and git webkit
<Chaitu> jussi01, : Thanks.. will try that
<volodya> is it expected that in 9.10, when I open an imap folder in kmail, it appears to try downloading every single email there
<volodya> at least what's what the jobs indicator say
<Chaitu> jussi01, : one quick question.  when I do second step in the link you gives a error msg.. can ya help?
<jussi01> Chaitu: did you read the comments at the bottom?
<Chaitu> yes. am doing that and trying to understand what to do....
<jussi01> so what is the  error you are getting?
<Chaitu> http://pastebin.com/m57c4e68d jussi01
<jussi01> capital C Chaitu
<Chaitu> oh.. thats a silly one.
<jussi01> you need to make sure everything that is caps somewhere is caps in your machine
<Chaitu> Am sorry jussi01. very new to all this
<jussi01> Chaitu: linux is case sensitive.
<Smurphy> Anyone knows how to use the mouse-buttons 4 and 5 to switch Desktop in KDE 4.3 ?
<Chaitu> jussi01, : The site says " inside the folder with the extracted contents from step 1, extract included tar.gz file to the themes folder"  : What does that mean???
<jussi01> Chaitu: it means that you have to go to the folder where you downloaded the it to (desktop?)
<Chaitu> jussi01, : I did the 1st step. sudo apt -get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<Chaitu> and trying to do the second one
<jussi01> Chaitu: nope, thats the second step
<jussi01> it has a number 2 in front of it...
<jussi01> ;)
<Chaitu> man
<Chaitu> sorry about that man.. seriously. I need a smoke badly
 * jussi01 hugs Chaitu
<Chaitu> lol am on this since last 3 hours...
<jussi01> oko, Im off for lunch. read carefully and hope you can figure it out.
<Chaitu> appreciate your patience jussi01 : )
<Chaitu> have a good one
<Smurphy> Anyone knows how to use the mouse-buttons 4 and 5 to switch Desktop in KDE 4.3 ?
 * jussi01 is eat lunch at the pc it seems. 
<jussi01> Smurphy: logitech mouse?
<Smurphy> jussi01: yep.
<jussi01> !info btnx | Smurphy
<ubottu> Smurphy: btnx (source: btnx): daemon for rerouting mouse button events. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.11-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 20 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Smurphy> jussi01: Thx... will try it out.
 * Smurphy asks himself though - why he can't configure this simply in the standard KDe system configuration
<mty2k> how can i install vlc with suppport for converting all video formats inclusive of mp4
<r00t_ninja> mty2k: do you have kubuntu-restricted-extras
<mty2k> yea
<r00t_ninja> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg?
<r00t_ninja> wat
<r00t_ninja> dw
<mty2k> r00t_ninja: no, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<Smurphy> jussi01: Btw - it works. Thx a bunch :)
<jussi01> Smurphy: great!
<ncfi1013_> if i have an optical drive that is capable of burning blu-rays does that mean that an 8gib dual layer dvdrdl can also be a blu-ray recordable disc?
<eagles0513875> ncfi1013_: no you need special blue ray media disks
<Kolia> Riddell: is there a ppa where the microblog plasmoid is fixed in Kubuntu?
<eagles0513875> hey guys i got a question for yall i have tor installed do i need apt-proxy to access the repos
<mty2k> i have vlc - got it from package manager --- but cant convert any video format. yet i have ffmpeg - full
<szal> in my understanding VLC is for watching, not for transcoding..
<r00t_ninja> vlc can convert
<r00t_ninja> http://tazbuntu.blogspot.com/2008/10/convert-video-formats-with-vlc.html
<Riddell> Kolia: what's wrong with it?
<eagles0513875> !apt-proxy
<ubottu> apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
 * eagles0513875 starts getting frustrated
<Kolia> Riddell: still not showing my friends tweets
<Kolia> Riddell: more exactly, when i check "Show friends", nothing shows up. When I uncheck it, I see my own tweets.
<m4rtin> hi, just upgraded to karmic and am having problems with scp autocompletion. The keys seem to be working as I can ssh to the remote host without password, but when I try to autocomplete, everything after the ":" is treated as local
<Smurphy> m4rtin: didn't know a remote autocompletion existed at all ... Eventually it only works if you have authorized+keys setup ..
<m4rtin> Smurphy: thanks for the reply. Yes, it exists and worked fine in my Jaunty setup. I have setup authorized_keys (have key based login)... although I'm using RSA rather than my previous DSA setup... is that likely to be it?
<Smurphy> m4rtin: The local public key must exist in the remote ~/.ssh/authorized_key file - if not it won't work.
<Smurphy> BTW - I never tried it out ;)
<m4rtin> Smurphy: yes, it does (as I said, can do "ssh host" and it connects using the key)
<Smurphy> m4rtin: then something else changed IMHO.
<m4rtin> Smurphy: seems so
<m4rtin> Smurphy: it's not even that it can't connect, it's that it is doing a *local* completion
<m4rtin> I'll have a forum-hunt :)
<Smurphy> m4rtin: yeah. good idea :)
<bucur> salutare
<bucur> stie careva romaneste?
<Smurphy> Tkelem L'arbia ?
<bucur> as fi avut nevoie de ajutor, daca se putea
<Smurphy> dd if=googlebraindump_year_2009 of=bucur_brain bs=4M
<Smurphy> :)
<eagles0513875> how can i access the repos when behind a proxy i am currently using tor to bypass it but i am still unable to access the the repos
<r00t_ninja> have you configured the proxy in the kde settings?
<Crash_override> Àáàëäåòü!
<alvin> Is it normal that Launchpad icons are overlapping links if you are using Konqueror? It's plain ugly.
<alvin> eagles0513875: Set the tor proxy in /etc/apt/apt.conf (something like: Acquire::http::Proxy "http://localhost:8080/";)
<JediMaster> Can any Amarok users explain to me how to add a song to a saved playlist?
<JediMaster> I've tried dragging the song into my saved playlist and it keeps adding a random song I didn't click on
<JediMaster> is it safe to presume it's a bug?
<robin0800> JediMaster: think you right click and choose to add
<JediMaster> robin0800, don't have that option, can only "queue" it
<Ev0luti0n_> guys
<Ev0luti0n_> does your amarok 2.2 also lacks shoutcast listing on "internet services" ?
<Tm_T> Ev0luti0n_: yes, because of shoutcast licence issue, or something like that
<Ev0luti0n_> ohhh
<Ev0luti0n_> had no clue
<Ev0luti0n_> thks for the info
<Tm_T> r00t_ninj|a: please don't use awaynicks
<Ev0luti0n_> although you can still save on ur bookmarks and play it later on
<Ev0luti0n_> O.o
<Tm_T> Ev0luti0n_: I don't remember where it was explained, try google it (:
<Tm_T> Ev0luti0n_: sure, it's just about Amarok devels distributing it or not, what user does is up to user (:
<Ev0luti0n_> yeah
<Ev0luti0n_> thks
<Ev0luti0n_> DAMN IT
<Ev0luti0n_> my amarok doens't work now
<Ev0luti0n_> :@
<Ev0luti0n_> no sound, for no apparent reason
<Ev0luti0n_> any clues?
<Ev0luti0n_> great
<Ev0luti0n_> i can't test the sound devices either
<Ev0luti0n_> Tm_T: any clue?
<Ev0luti0n_> oh my
<Ev0luti0n_> O.o
<Ev0luti0n_> sound works again
<Ev0luti0n_> :|
<FloodBotK1> Ev0luti0n_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kolia> i have no more shutdown/restart buttons in my K menu after Karmic upgrade.. any idea?
<szal> Kolia: sounds like you started KDE by executing startx
<yoshi765> fuck ubuntu
<yoshi765> DAMN FREENODE
<Kolia> szal: szal: hum actually i have gdm at starting and from there i chose a kde session. might be related?
<Riddell> Tm_T wins
<szal> heh
<Tm_T> Riddell: I'm old and slow but sometimes I'm lucky (;)
<Kolia> Riddell: any idea about the microblog thingy?
<Riddell> Kolia: hmm, no, I'll need to look into it
<Kolia> Riddell: let me know if i can help
<ubuntu_> say hai...
<Tm_T> hi hi
<ubuntu_> iam new user
<ubuntu_> :)
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: welcome, are you already familiar with our channel?
<ubuntu_> no... can help me ?
<szal> with what?
<szal> we can't read your mind
<Tm_T> szal: (:
<rork> yet
<szal> rork: why yet?  are you developing such skills? ;)
<ubuntu_> can you tell me how to enable desktop effect on kubuntu ?
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: shortly, read topic, stay polite and have fun (: (and you can freely ask the real question without asking if you can ask)
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: what kind of display card you have?
<ubuntu_> intel gma...
<szal> ubuntu_: Systemsettings -> Desktop Effects -> tick the checkbox..  requires 3D-enabled gfx driver to be installed
<ubuntu_> where i can get those menu ?
<ubuntu_> oooo... thanks...
<ubuntu_> my intel gma natively support
<rork> szal: it shouldn't be too hard: we could've registered ubuntu_ staring at the desktopeffects screenshots for a long time, then heading to the settingspage trying to check the disabled checkbox and do a google search. A webcam can register his emotions. Then his question would be obvious.
<szal> well, that's not exactly mind-reading..
<tim-> using 9.10, i cant make wireless work with a non-broadcast ssid to save my life... i have tried switching over to wicd and still no luck. anyone have any advice?
<ubuntu_> ok ok thanks
<m4rtin> Smurphy: if you are still there, I have got it fixed, but it involved detailed hacking of the /etc/bash_completion.d/ssh file
<andreas__> uUuH..!!
<m4rtin> andreas__: was that at me?
<andreas__> do u tink so?
<andreas__> think*
<m4rtin> well, I wasn't sure if you were implying that I should have found another, cleaner solution or if you were addressing that general groan to the previous conversation
<andreas__> i said:: uUuH..!!
<andreas__> i haven't read the previous conversation
<andreas__> what's about?
<Roey> Riddell:  heya
<r00t_ninja> tim-: how are you doing it?
<Roey> there's this weird thing with udev as of the latest version
<r00t_ninja> no usb?
<tim-> r00t_ninja: outside of having no wireless i am well.. thanks
<Roey> Riddell:  the notifier applet doesn't pick up on newly-inserted SD card, even though I can see the kernel notices it when I do dmesg
<r00t_ninja> tim-: is your wireless card working?
<r00t_ninja> but you just cant connect to hidden ssids?
<tim-> r00t_ninja: seems to be. when i first start wicd it sees them and says they are <hidden> but i cant attach to them
<ghostcube> sounds like wicd this has the prob too
<Riddell> Roey: we still use hal (not the new devicekit/udev stuff)
<tim-> all of mine are hidden so I dont have one to test otherwise
<r00t_ninja> have you tried using knetworkmanager?
<Riddell> Roey: so it could be a bug anywhere in linux/hal/solid/applet
<r00t_ninja> click the network manager icon in the sys tray and then do connect to other with
<Riddell> Roey: it works generally (if it didn't we'd get loads of complaints) so something funny in your situation I'm afraid, has it ever worked in karmic for you?
<r00t_ninja> and click connect
<llutz> m4rtin: "dpkg -S  /etc/bash_completion.d/ssh" should tell you, what package to file the bug to
<tim-> r00t_ninja: knetworkmanager wouldnt work at all. i tried adding the ssid quite a few times to no luck
<tim-> if you think it would be helpful i can reinstall it (wicd removed it i believe)
<r00t_ninja> im not sure
<r00t_ninja> can you see any other aps?
<Roey> Riddell:  well I thought it must be udev (given my limited knowledge of it) because it happened as soon as I upgraded these packages yesteday morning: http://pastebin.com/m385a7cb
<tim-> yes, i see a neighbors by name, but it has web turned on
<r00t_ninja> ok
<r00t_ninja> so your wireless card is working
<tim-> the other odd thing, wicd only sees them until i try to attach to one then it never lists them again
<Roey> Riddell:  (if that answers your question)
<m4rtin> llutz: thank you
<Riddell> Roey: hmm, I should do an upgrade and check that's not a general issue then
<Roey> thank so much Jonathan
<tim-> is there another network mangager? wicd seems a bit weak
<ghostcube> hmm wicd is fine so far what do you mean with weak ?
<tim-> ghostcube: well.. for 1 it doesnt work
<Roey> Riddell:  again, the behavior I observed is that even though 'dmesg' shows that the kernel detected /dev/sdd1 once I slipped my SD card into the reader, I saw no pop-up from KDE's notification applet
<tim-> but i am not able to preconfigure SSIDs either
<ghostcube> tim-: you checked the interfaces files
<ghostcube> like described on wicd age ?
<ghostcube> tim-: nah ssids that are unvisible seem to make linux trouble i cant get mine working too doesnt matter what network manager i use
<ghostcube> *page not age
<tim-> ghostcube: i must have missed that part.. which page is that one (i just found a forum post re: wicd)
<ghostcube> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<ghostcube> a bit strange its menioned on download page
<ghostcube> o.o
<Smurphy> m4rtin: cool :)
<tim-> yeah, that is an off place for it, but i have that part covered
<m4rtin> Smurphy: going to take the dive and submit my first patch :)
<tim-> i havent ever had this problem before... how do i switch back to knetworkmanager?
<Kolia> szal: you were right, as i was using gdm, it was not loading the shutdown/restart buttons
<Kolia> thanks for the clue
<crissi_> ok so i fail.   i accidentally removed my panel that held my open applications.. and now cannot figure out how to make it come back.  I have googled, and cant find exactly what im looking for.  Maybe im not asking the right question. I dont know.
<crissi_> any help?
<Kolia> crissi_: right click > add panel
<crissi_> ok
<Kolia> crissi_: or you are talking of the part of the panel where the open applications are minimized?
<crissi_> yes that
<Kolia> so you see the panel but no more the open applications right?
<crissi_> right
<Kolia> click the yellow icon on the right of the panel
<crissi_> i also see the clock
<Kolia> then "add plasmoid"
<crissi_> and the hidden application bar.
<crissi_> ok
<Kolia> crissi_: it's back?
<crissi_> no.
<crissi_> im looking for plasmoid
<Kolia> there is a task bar plasmoid
<Kolia> or task manage (don't know the exact english word for it)
<Kolia> crissi_: have you found the yellow icon? (the cashew)
<crissi_> yes
<crissi_> but i only see add widgets
<crissi_> lock widgets
<crissi_> and more settings
<Kolia> crissi_: add widgets
<crissi_> k thats where I am now.
<Kolia> now find the "task manager" widget in the list
<crissi_> and i see task manager
<Kolia> and add it
<crissi_> it is already starred like its there.
<crissi_> but i'll try removing and adding again
<Kolia> crissi_: star doesn't meand it's added
<crissi_> oh
<Kolia> :)
<crissi_> ok its back!
<crissi_> thank you soo much
<Kolia> star = favorite (i think)
<crissi_> ah ok
<Kolia> crissi_: no problem :)
<SiVA_> really loving the new kubuntu... KDE is much more stable since the last time I tried it
<SiVA_> one problem I have is, when I hit alt-tab (and hold down alt to cycle), it takes a few milliseconds too many for the switcher to display
<SiVA_> it gets in the way after using it 100 times each day... how can I make the switcher display instantly?
<Smurphy> SiVA_: Guess it's an issue with your 3D acceleration. what graphic chip you have ?
<SiVA_> 128MB NVIDIA GeForce Go 8400M GS
<SiVA_> I can play 3d games just fine
<SiVA_> oh wait... I haven't tried yet since I reinstalled
<Smurphy> SiVA_: Have you installed the restricted drivers ? and - make sure you install the backported modules...
<SiVA_> Smurphy: i'll check it out. not sure what you mean by backported modules
<Smurphy> SiVA_: Backported modules are kernel drivers from the development branch. usually they fix quite some bugs that are not in the official release.
<Smurphy> It has fixed issues I had with the WiFi b.e.
<OpenMaster_> Is there in linux a "path for shared libraries" ?
<OpenMaster_> ( kubuntu 9.10 )
<chaitu> can anyone help me with fonts in firefox please?
<Smurphy> OpenMaster_: check the file: /etc/ld.so.conf - all in there. After you modify it, update the cache file with ldconfig
<Smurphy> chaitu: What's the issue ?
<chaitu> Fonts are messedup in firefox Smurphy. I realize its  a known issue but not sure how to go about it
<Smurphy> Hm. easiest is really to dump the firefox configuration then.
<chaitu> which browser do you suggest?  I mean Iam done with trying to fix firefox...
<Smurphy> I am using Konqueror most of the time.
<Smurphy> and have no issues with firefox ;)
<chaitu> lol cool
<genii> Arora is coming along as well
<OpenMaster_> Smurphy: I need to add this library "libaacskeys.so" ; where should I put that file?
<SiVA_> whats the equivalent of add-apt-repository for aptitude?
<lorecaster> yesterday, some good samaritines helped me with samba... anyone here willing to help me out?
<chaitu> Smurphy:  How do we install new themes using menu? when I go to desktop settings and download new themes I dont see them in the drop down box.. can ya help me there?
<Smurphy> chaitu: You probably download themes that are not compatible, e.g. wrong version. try some more until you find a version that works. Send a Bug report to the maintainer of the site ..
<chaitu> Smurphy: Am clicking on the "get new themes" button and it gives me a list. I thought they gotta be compactable when shown in the list?
<Smurphy> OpenMaster_: /usr/local/lib and make sure /usr/local/lib is in the /etc/ld.so.conf file. run ldconfig after the file is in place and the /etc/ld.so.conf file are updated, and you should be done.
<Smurphy> chaitu: thought that too the first time I tried ... :}
<chaitu> o0 :) any good site you recomend for kde themes Smurphy?
<OpenMaster_> Thanks Smurphy :)
<Smurphy> chaitu: Nope sorry. I don't use themes - they slow down the desktop....
<Smurphy> OpenMaster_: You're welcome ;)
<chaitu> Thanks Smurphy
<Smurphy> ;)
<lorecaster> Samba? Anyone? :P
<Smurphy> lorecaster: used samba the last time 5 years ago. sorry ...
<lorecaster> wish i could say the same, Smurphy... this is a royal pain
<Smurphy> lorecaster: I stopped using samba and all Windows compatibility stuff because it was a PITA ... already back then.
<Smurphy> using NFS or sshfs. Later-one works for mac Os-X and windows (linux of course). So - I don' t care about sambe anymore
<lorecaster> i need to share some folders between two koala machines... though i'd like to get a windows working...
<lorecaster> willing to give an SSHFS tutorial? :P though anything with SSH in it sounds scary and command-promptish
<lorecaster> lol
<lorecaster> i'm getting a macbook after xmas... i should probably warm up to that one now
<Smurphy> lorecaster: all you relly have to do, is generate to private keys on all locations you want to have access on, and distribute the public component to the authorized keys section. then, access is transparent :)
<Smurphy> :)
<lorecaster> :| it cannot be that simple.
 * genii sips his coffee and thinks about fish://
<lorecaster> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<lorecaster> using this, wise?
<Smurphy> lorecaster: yeah. kind of. I'm an old linux crowd (started back in early 1993), so I tend to do my own stuff ;)
<Smurphy> genii: fish is working from linux to linux fine... Winblows is another matter ...
<lorecaster> i'm a new seed... only been face-and-eyes into the linux world about a year... in 1993, i was in primary school. :P
<Smurphy> lorecaster: Well - I'm an old Crabe by now ;)
<lorecaster> I just desire a solid, robust OS package to limit my stress... i'm currently enrolled in a university-plan to get my honours degre in english in 24 months. :S I want to limit my stress where I can.
<lorecaster> lol
<OpenMaster_> Smurphy: in /etc/ld.so.conf there is only "include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf"   should I add in another row "include /usr/local/lib" ? I missed to tell you that this librery is a 64bit lib
<chaitu> It's great to see people helping newbies. One of the main reasons Linux has grown.... Thanks to all : )
<Smurphy> OpenMaster_: Check what files exist in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ and if /usr/local/lib is not there, you can either copy one of the existing files in that directory and adapt it, or just add /usr/local/lib to the ld.so.conf file.
<lorecaster> i whole heartedly agree... i'd have been foudn dangling in the pantry if no one was here to help me :D
<lorecaster> I'm pretty close to self-sufficient now, by practice alone. this place (the default chat in KONVERSATION) is an amazing resource
<chaitu> I remember Redhat having a default package to handle .tar files... wish ubuntu has it
<Flootenkerp> Hi, I have a small issue. I deleted programs that were installed with wine, but not using the uninstaller. Now the folders are gone, but wine still shows them when I go under applications, wine, and programs.
<Flootenkerp> Any way to remove them from the list?
<Smurphy> lorecaster: yeah. I did chat quite heavily in the past. nowadays I don't have that much time, but my pat Linux experience actually pays my salary. swo - it was a good choice I did in the past :0
<Smurphy> :)
<chaitu> Good for you as its paying you. good for us as you are happy and helping ;-)
<lorecaster> i'm terrified by the IT industry... i actually have a 2-year diploma in Computer Support Specialist... but the amoutn of material that you have to EAT in order to stay current scared me away from a job... adn we never saw linux ONCE in that course, not in a practical context
<lorecaster> I have my users as part of the fuse group... now, do i need an SSH server?
<SiVA_> installed Nvidia 190, and it appears faster. Thanks!
<lorecaster> on that... SiVA_ i've got the 185 drivers installed, but are working fine. anyone recommend me installing the newest?
<Smurphy> lorecaster: you are right. I never finished University - as I saw it is bullshit regarding real life experience.
<Smurphy> I did never regret not making any degree ;)
<lorecaster> and Smurphy, i shunt all of my mundane tasks to my Dell... leaving my powerhouse computer to rendering, gaming, etc... should my dell be the sshserver?
<SiVA_> lorecaster: well, KDE hardware drivers recommends it :). Actually I think it's the first non-beta nvidia drivers for linux
<lorecaster> i use gnome :$
<lorecaster> lol
<lorecaster> what command-line allows me to install 190? the hardware drivers GUI doesn't even list it;
<genii> Smurphy: Not that it's likely many kids are in here... but please remember to keep the language family-friendly
<bataxxx> join
<SiVA_> lorecaster: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-nvidia-graphics-drivers-190-42-in-ubuntu-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html
<Smurphy> genii: yes Sir !
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<Smurphy> lorecaster: easyer to justgo for : applications -> Systm -> hardware Drivers
<lorecaster> i went there, no 190 to be found.
 * genii slides BluesKaj a coffee
<lorecaster> just 173 and 185
<Smurphy> lorecaster: u need 190 driver for a specific reason ?
 * BluesKaj accepts coffee with gratitude
<lorecaster> not particularly... i had asked the room, if 185 works fine, should i upgrade, and i was tossed a link. took it as a sign
<Flootenkerp> I have a small issue. I deleted programs that were installed with wine, but not using the uninstaller. Now the folders are gone, but wine still shows them when I go under applications, wine, and programs.
<SiVA_> my firefox fonts for the toolbars, and menu is really big
 * Smurphy slurs the coffe cup he just did ... :
<Flootenkerp> Any way to remove them from the list? I deleted the folders, not uninstalled it, so I'm not sure how.
<Smurphy> lorecaster: using 185 here. no issues so far on a T61p :}
<lorecaster> but more important than that... Smurphy, I'd like this SSHFS thing sorted out... what system do i put the openssh-server on, my background-running server, or my mighty-powerhouse where the shares are located?
<genii> Flootenkerp: You might want to ask WINE-specific questions in their channel, ##winehq
<Flootenkerp> k, thanks
<Smurphy> lorecaster: on the server where all files are going to be served...
<fl4shb4ck> hi there :)
<TheKro_> what is the recommended app for bluetooth dialup (GPRS) in kubuntu?
<fl4shb4ck> I've got problems with my sound under kubuntu 9.10.. before the upgrade everything was fine, now I'm getting after a few minutes of musicplaytime (in amarok as well as other players) the notification "hda ... audio doesn't work anymore, switching to pulseaudio" and then the sound is crap :-/ and: since monday my vlc-player doesn't play _any_ sound...
<fl4shb4ck> and my firefox is hanging when I play a youtube video, it stops after 2 seconds..
<fl4shb4ck> can someone help me, please(!) ?
<lorecaster> alrighty
<lorecaster> so if i want to share files both ways, both computers are required to be servers? ad this gives RW access,. yes? DELL (client) has a utorrent program that downloads data directly to DESKTOP (host)
<lorecaster> openssh-server installed on DESKTOP
<lorecaster> hold my hand Smurphy :P I need ya buddy ;)
<Smurphy> lorecaster: Yes. You'll have to install the ssh-server on both boxes.
<Smurphy> Sorry - just reconfigureing my firewall for use with Virtualbox Virtualmachines ... Kind of complex already ...
<Smurphy> and I also am writing a training for some of our folks (Company) which are linux illiterates ... :(
<lorecaster> Smurphy: installed on both boxes (i've got a half hour, so i'm good if you're in a hurry)
<Smurphy> lorecaster: Just make sure you create on every box - for the user mounting the app, a ssh-key with ssh-keygen, and copy the public part of the key to the remove computer, and append it to the user receiving the connection in his authorized_keys file (usually in $home/.ssh/ directory)
<lorecaster> Smurphy: and how would i go about all that? :P
<Smurphy> lorecaster: U usually mount the sshfs filesystem through a script in ~/.kde/Autostart - so every user can only mount his own files.
<Smurphy> scp ? :)
<lorecaster> I just want to share two folders so everyone can see them
<leo_> heyho.. i just installed kubuntu 9.1 on my new laptop and it looks like it would need new graphics driver.. but everytime i try to download drivers from the nvidia website (geforce gt240m is my card) it just opens a source code and does not download anything.. can anyone pls help me :-/
<Smurphy> lorecaster: share them for world ? Not good ... :}
<lorecaster> LOL, everyone on my network... i love saucy-faces, don't ever change. :D
<Smurphy> lorecaster: in that cas e- skip sshfs - use samba, and make sure you just share these openly. Should be a 2 liner in the sambe configuration
<lorecaster> -rips hair out- lol, i get dizzy for all the directions you people throw me in :P
<lorecaster> anyone recommend any nice samba tutorial?
<Smurphy> lorecaster: yeah. That is the learning path we all went through :) Welcome to the Community :D
<lorecaster> LOL
<amichair> how do I pass switches (.e.g -C) to a command with kdesudo? if I do "kdesudo cmd -C" I get an error from kdesudo (not the app) that -C is not a valid option
<Smurphy> lorecaster: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<Smurphy> :)
<Smurphy> lorecaster: or : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-samba-server-with-tdbsam-backend.html
<lorecaster> great, thanks. how hard will it be to get this set up on my mac or my XP distro?
<Smurphy> :) Your google-Brain extension is your friend in this case ;)
<Smurphy> lorecaster: on your mac ? Mac finds it itself. Windows, browse the network, and you're done.
<Smurphy> Make sure there is no firewall in the path though :)
<lorecaster> sweeeet
<lorecaster> no, i have no firewalls in my interior network... only at the bridge
<Smurphy> lorecaster: yeah. I do separate WiFi from Lan and WorkLan from all ...
<Smurphy> Call me paranoid ;)
<Smurphy> but I had made too many bad experiences in the past, and since traffic is separated, I never had an issue anymore.,
<seicherlbob> hi there! I tried to run firefox 3.5 (kubuntu 9.10 AMD64, installed using apt) with profile mounted on samba share => failed (known issues with smbfs). Now i tried with sshfs => it starts, but extensions are not recognized properly. A local copy of the same profile works fine, so it is not an incompatibility issue. can i fix that or is it just impossible to have firefox profile on a remote fs (in linux, because it worked
<seicherlbob> perfectly fine for years in windoze)??
<BluesKaj> seicherlbob, if I understand you correctly you are trying to use samba into a windows machine in Firefox ?
<seicherlbob> well... 2 OSs on 1 PC: MS and Kubuntu (dual boot). They should both use the same FF-Profile, which is located on a remote SMB server. Works with Windows, crashes in linux.
<xtrmzero> how do i mount a dvd on ubuntu?
<seicherlbob> BluesKaj: I tried smbfs to mount it, which failes for known reasons since FF2.x. Now i tried sshfs => firefox starts, but has problems/cant use extensions.
<seicherlbob> BluesKaj: i had the same setup for years on my laptop, but it used a local FAT partition. worked perfectly fine. Now i'd like to use a remote FS instead and its a pain!
<lorecaster> i'm off, ttyl
<szal> seicherlbob: if you dual-boot, you might want to consider using the profile directly from the Windows settings
<szal> ntfs-3g makes it possible ;)
<seicherlbob> szal: well, I'd like to have my data on the server (backup and offline availability, etc.)
<lorecaster> szal: thank god you;re here :P for some reason, my shares don't work anymore. i was forced to hard-reset my client, and now they won't work. what was it we did with werenerd yesterday?
<seicherlbob> szal: and it works in windows and i'd like to get rid of MS and now i cant do that on linux. and i got used to "we can make everything on linux", thats why i love it so much.
<szal> lorecaster: chown -R
<szal> if you mean that
<lorecaster> did that already
<lorecaster> -tear- i have to go again, we'll chat later on i suppose... this evening.
<tzanger> good morning; I'm trying to get Kubuntu 9.10 to print to pdf; the option is there, but I cannot change the page size from A4 (it is grayed out) -- why is this?
<BluesKaj> seicherlbob, szal , what about automounting the windows partition and the remote with fstab edit/entries ? or am I missing something ?
<antlarr> hi
<seicherlbob> BluesKaj: I would love to have the profile on the server, so i need some kind of remote file system. but neither smb/cifs nor sshfs works.
<BluesKaj> seicherlbob, what OS is your remote server using ?
<seicherlbob> BluesKaj: debian
<BluesKaj> seicherlbob, have you considered openssh , and then using dolphin or konqueror to connect ?
<seicherlbob> BluesKaj: its already mounted with sshfs
<BluesKaj> abd you're using FF to access the files ?
<seicherlbob> BluesKaj: it's not about accessing files, its about the location of the profile
 * BluesKaj doesn't undestand the profile thing ...guess it's beyond my scope
<seicherlbob> profile = location of all user settings. default location: ~/.mozilla/firefox/profile...
<llutz> BluesKaj: it's like having $HOME on remote-fs
<BluesKaj> llutz, yeah but , the use of the word profile is confusing to me :)
<llutz> BluesKaj: it the name firefox calls the user-settings
<llutz> they're stored in your "profile" ~/.mozilla....
<BluesKaj> llutz, but why use FF ?
<llutz> BluesKaj: ff reads its configuration from that. it's not using ff to access it
<llutz> BluesKaj: like bash is reading .bashrc on start, same thing
<davide> ciao
<davide> ciao ragazzi sono nuovo
<bazhang> !it | davide
<ubottu> davide: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<BluesKaj> llutz, like we use dolphin to ssh or smb ?
<llutz> BluesKaj: no, what irc-client are you using?
<davide> \list
<BluesKaj> konversation
<llutz> BluesKaj: try having ~./kde/share/apps/config/konversationrc on a remote-computer, a network-filesystem.
<davide> ciao
<llutz> ~/.kde*
<davide> ragazzi solo un minuto  sono nuovo grazie
<bazhang> davide, english here
<bazhang> davide, #ubuntu-it for italian
<slawcio> :DDDDDDD
<seicherlbob> llutz: thanks for explaining ;)
<slawcio> why you dont like italians?
<slawcio> "tiscali"
<slawcio> "ciao"
<slawcio> "ciao a tutti"
<FloodBotK1> slawcio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seicherlbob> llutz: have you ever tried to keep ff profile on a remote fs?
<slawcio> ?
<genii> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<llutz> seicherlbob: nope
<slawcio> what is zb?
<slawcio> why u muted me? :D
<seicherlbob> ok, lets try another approach: does anyone know a way to have 2 directories clone each other? like a raid 1 does for harddrives?
<Mamarok> slawcio: beahve, please
<bazhang> slawcio, did you have a kubuntu support question?
<Mamarok> behave*
<genii> slawcio: The channel bots will temporarily mute users who they think are flooding the channel. Apparently you fit the profile
<slawcio> bazhang: no, i want help ubuntu users here
<slawcio> :P
<llutz> seicherlbob: like rsync?
<seicherlbob> llutz: can rsync synchonize live?
<BluesKaj> slawcio, then /join #ubuntu
<slawcio> error, kubuntu
<slawcio> i have kubuntu too
<llutz> seicherlbob: needs some code arround, iguess
<slawcio> if you don't want me here i can part...
<Mamarok> slawcio: just stick to the rules, then there is no problem
<Mamarok> see the topic of the channel
<llutz> seicherlbob: inotify might do it for you
<BluesKaj> slawcio, then read the introduction about COC etc
<seicherlbob> llutz: hmm... brb, i will catch that up again later. thanks for now
<BluesKaj> !coc | slawcio
<ubottu> slawcio: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<djkori> hello, i neek some help to find how to connect an usb wifi modem model HUAWEI 156b I'm on Kubuntu 8.04
<seicherlbob> llutz: ok, back again.... i never heard about inotify. i will have a look on that
<llutz> seicherlbob: inotify, iwatch
<llutz> seicherlbob: seems not to be available for *buntu, but maybe is what you need http://packages.debian.org/sid/utils/inosync
<BluesKaj> slawcio, one never knows
<seicherlbob> llutz: it is available: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/inosync/0.2-1
<llutz> seicherlbob: ah sorry, just looked my active repos for it
<antlarr> is anybody here using 9.10 with a macbook 5,1 ?
<seicherlbob> llutz: or that: lsyncd
<antlarr> I'm having random freezes
<antlarr> (where "random" means I haven't figured yet a way to reproduce them :) )
<llutz> seicherlbob: sounds perfect for your task
<seicherlbob> llutz: well... "When not to use: File with active file handles (e.g. database files)"
<seicherlbob> which means: NO
<SiVA_> I'm using the default task switcher (not box or flip or whatever). Seems if you have a ton of apps open, everything gets squished and unreadable
<genii> antlarr: Did you install NVidia drivers for the 9400M in it, or using whatever default driver from the install ?
<seicherlbob> llutz: that one was recommended instead: http://www.drbd.org/home/what-is-drbd/
<antlarr> I installed nvidia binary drivers
<antlarr> as well as the broadcom wifi (wl) binary drivers
<antlarr> do you think it may be related to the nvidia drivers?
<genii> antlarr: Since that card uses system shared memory, would be my first suspect, yes
<seicherlbob> llutz: I'll try lsyncd anyway. Its not that much data, so we'll see if it works. thanks for your help
<llutz> seicherlbob: good luck :)
<antlarr> genii: ok, I'll check if there's a newer version and try it, if not, I'll see if I can use the opensource drivers
<antlarr> thanks
<antlarr> Or better said, I'll try as soon as I get a crash now, since I'm now trying the system after using noapic acpi=off apm=off no-hlt noexec=off in the kernel
<genii> antlarr: Might want to check the logs after a crash too... some useful ones in /var/log are usually: messages user.log dmesg   and so on
<antlarr> nop, messages doesn't say anything at all
<antlarr> nor dmesg*
<dorces> help
<genii> dorces: A better description of your problem would assist us in assisting you
<dorces> wait
<dorces> http://www.part.lt/img/bca5bd1c12483fd966a0e207d04eb89f614.jpeg
<ubuntu_> hi
<szal> dorces: obviously you f*cked up your FF fonts, but where's the problem changing them?
<ZachK_> what up
<garry> hi all
<ZachK_> !HI | garry
<ubottu> garry: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<garry> i hope someone can help, when I go to Hardware Drivers it does not find any drivers for my Gfx card, nVidia GeForce 6200?
<ZachK_> nvidia..hmmm
<crayfish> garry: I tend to download the linux drivers direct from nvidia, they tend to be more up to date anyway
<garry> crayfish: thanks, will do, are there good instructions on how to install them, i'm new to linux
<crayfish> garry: they're pretty self explanatory normally, just run the .bin file from the command line and it's all ascii-GUI from there
<garry> crayfish: thanks! :D hopefully I'll be able to get it running quickly
<garry> strange, konqueror keeps notifying me to install extra packages, but when I start the download the package installer says they are already installed?
<garry> crayfish: i've downloaded the driver, but when I try to run "sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-185.18.31-pkg1.run" it says it can't open the file, I am in the directory it is stored in...
<slawcio> garry: chmod +x ./NVIDIA-.........
<SiVA_> does 'root' not have a default password after installing ubuntu?
<slawcio> SiVA_: if u want be root write: sudo bashhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<slawcio> *sudo bash
<slawcio> sorry
<Tm_T> sudo -i is more proper way to have root shell
<SiVA_> slawcio: just wondering if root has a password set though..? shouldn't it?
<Tm_T> SiVA_: not needed, so it has no password by default
<slawcio> SiVA_: try
<slawcio> it's works!
<slawcio> sudo bash
<Tm_T> slawcio: I believe he got it
<garry> slawcio: i've tried chmod but it just returns to the next line... nothing seems to happen
<Tm_T> garry: add sudo in front of the command, though
<Tm_T> !nvidia | garry
<ubottu> garry: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tm_T> garry: if there's no real reason, you should use packaged drivers
<slawcio> Tm_T: nvidia doesn't have source of drivers, it isn't open
<Tm_T> slawcio: but ubuntu has those drivers packaged
<garry> Tm_T: thanks, surely the latest nVidia drivers would be better and get the most from my Gfx card? *confused*
<Tm_T> garry: hmm, and ubuntu doesn't provide latest drivers?
<Tm_T> garry: which Ubuntu version you have?
<garry> Tm_T: do they? I don't know, i'm new to Linux. If I was on Windows I would install drivers from the manufacturer instead of using the vga drivers provided, why not on Linux aswell?
<Tm_T> garry: because it's easier just to use what Ubuntu provides, no unneeded steps
<garry> Tm_T: I see your point, however there must be a strong case for using proprietary drivers or they wouldn't exist? I just want to see what difference they would make...
<Tm_T> garry: and ubuntu provides those proprietary drivers for you, that's what I'm trying to tell you
<Tm_T> garry: what Ubuntu version do you have?
<garry> Tm_T: Kubuntu 9.10
<Tm_T> garry: ah, then all should be easy
<Tm_T> garry: you just need to run hardware drivers manager
<garry> Tm_T: That was my first port of call, but after searching for drivers it shows nothing..
<Tm_T> really?
<Tm_T> garry: hmmmmm, I think I know what's wrong, as I don't know how this step can be done with current GUI tools, I'll just tell you how to do it in commandline
<blaisdellb> hello
<Tm_T> garry: open Konsole and run this command: "sudo apt-get update"
<Tm_T> garry: it will ask your password, just write it and press enter
<garry> Tm_T: yep, thanks, appreciate your help...
<petsounds> hi.. i need help, java applet won't run. http://imagebin.org/71446 . thanks :(
<garry> Tm_T: ok it's running... and downloading stuff (I think)
<Tm_T> garry: good, after it's done, retry with drivers manager
<blaisdellb> you should try adding a hotpocket to your mysql
<blaisdellb> that should do the trick
<macken> petsounds> do you have the java plugin installed
<petsounds> macken : yes, java bin, java jre, and sun java6 plugin
<blaisdellb> sup bishopr
<macken> are you trying to run an applet from a browser
<petsounds> macken : yes. firefox 3.5.5
<garry> Tm_T: fantastic, that's done the trick!!! Thank you for your help... Just out of interest what did that command do...?
<macken> sun java 6 plugin should make it work. make sure to restart your browser
<Tm_T> garry: it updated your package lists, so your system know what packages are available
<Tm_T> garry: normal updater and installer tools does the same thing
<blaisdellb> yes that is true
<garry> Tm_T: ah... good stuff, I think this may have also solved my other issues with installing the konqueror addons that the notifications keep popping up for...
<Tm_T> garry: ye, known bug that Karmic (9.10) install doesn't create the package list, all is fine after it's initially checked
<macken> petsounds> go ahead and install the icedtea java and plugin
<garry> Tm_T: thanks for coming to my rescue, I thought I had a duff install at first...
<Tm_T> garry: clad we could help
<petsounds> macken : i test my java at http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml and the result is fine. but when i open facebook or myspace and uploading photos, java won't load. and for the icedtea, should i remove then sun version first?
<macken> no u can have both installed. I do
<petsounds> macken : ok thanks, ill let you know if it works
<macken> petsounds>firefox3.5 can still do funny things. As a test use epiphany. It usually works not matter what.
<petsounds> macken : i guess so.. idk about epiphany but ill give it a shot and also i try several browser like opera and G chrome, but the problem still exist.
<macken> petsounds> if you don't get it post your hardware and problem in the forum. I don't have an answer, never had a java problem.
<petsounds> macken : of course ive posted this problem in the forumm but the people in there are less responsive than irc people. :D
<d-eee> what it do?  any ideas which filter to choose to properly open a pdf file in kwrd?
<Dotan> please kde help us and vote to fix panel rtl problem , https://bugs.kde.org/votes.cgi?action=show_user&bug_id=187406#vote_187406
<genii> !ot | Dotan
<ubottu> Dotan: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Dotan> its in topic
<Dotan> just help with kde problems
<Dotan> if you dont want to help just say nothing
<genii> Dotan: It's not a Kubuntu support issue and so not on-topic.
<d-eee> pdf files and wild styles, ya dig?
<BluesKaj> d-eee, http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/47307?theme=print
<oobe> does anyone know how to make x start on runlevel 4 or 5 now upstart has taken over my system it starts on run level 3 which of course is bad
<d-eee> BluesKaj:  thanks, is it a problem with the disabled xpdf engine?
<Tm_T> oobe: what's the difference between runlevel 3 and 4 or 5 in this case?
<genii> oobe: Runlevels 2,3,4, and 5 are not different from each other on Debian and *buntu
<Tm_T> genii: he left already
<Andreas1234> hi!how can I rm a file in an ntsf partition with ubuntu?
<genii> Tm_T: Thats what i get for starting a reply and then finishing it minutes later without looking if the recipient is still around
<gaurav> Kontact documentation seems to be missing, pressing F1 in Kontact gives me the following error. "The file or folder help:/kmail/index.html does not exist."
<Tm_T> genii: ye (:
<Andreas1234> I mean a soemhow write protected file
<genii> oobe: Runlevels 2,3,4, and 5 are not different from each other on Debian and *buntu. Effectively there is only 0 (halt) 1 (single user) 2,3,4,5 (multi user) 6 (reboot)
<Andreas1234> 'rm -Rf WINDOWS/' tells me operation not supported
<oobe> genii, thanks nvidia drivers told me to change to run level 3 when i tried it tryed to startx which froze my pc so i installed the drivers in runlevel 1 against warnings
<Tm_T> oobe: hmm, reason why you didn't install drivers from ubuntu repositories?
<oobe> cause i do things differently
<Tm_T> roger
<slawcio> oobe: your nick is from 'out of body experience'?
<maco> do you consider that a good reason?
<oobe> infact i dont like most of the thing *buntu is doing these days and each upgrade takes a lot of work to make my system acceptable
<petsounds> macken : it's work with openJDK.. :)
<genii> oobe: The usual practice would be to go to the KDM or GDM login screen and choose "console login" option, from there stop even the login manager with sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop         do the nvidia stuff which requires X to be stopped while doing it, then restart the login manager
<oobe> slawcio, no its just oobe it can stand for that or out of box experience
<slawcio> hehe
<oobe> genii, yeah thats what i usually do but for some reason it would freeze this time
<genii> oobe: Some installs require to load the kernel driver as well before restarting the login manager
<macken> petsounds>good. whatever it takes to get the cat skinned. Good job
<omar> good afternoon guys i need some guide i have a laptop compaq nx6120 and i want to buy a webcam what would be the best option?
<oobe> genii, its all good now
<omar> so any one genii right?
<oobe> omar, there is hardware guides on the ubuntu site
<omar> is there any other option just in case i cant find that mark?
<genii> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Tm_T> omar: any webcam that is known to work with linux, see link above
<omar> txs guys a lot
<antlarr> hmmm
<antlarr> it seems the nvidia 190 solved the problem with freezes
<genii> antlarr: Good :)
<antlarr> and nm-applet (the gnome networkmanager applet :( ) solved the problem of knetworkmanager not connecting
<antlarr> genii: thanks for your suggestions before
<genii> antlarr: You're welcome
<Andreas1234> nobody has an idea on how to delete that directory?
<Tm_T> Andreas1234: why you would like to remove windows dir in ntfs?
<Andreas1234> T,_T I wanna rm everything
<Tm_T> Andreas1234: the whole partition?
<Andreas1234> yes. I was on Windows before. Now  I'm doing mv oldpartition to backup and then I wanna delete it. in order to get more space for my linux partition
<jorginno> hola
<Andreas1234> getting the error also with the mv command
<jorginno> can anybody help me?
<slawcio> of course
<jorginno> I have a phillips tv instaled on my pc, but i get new on kubuntu 9.10, how can i get it back to serve me
<slawcio> i dont know :)
<jorginno> on windows xp, it functioned ok
<jorginno> but linux dosn't
<m4rtin> Andreas1234: firstly; you aren't installed from inside Wubi are you?
<m4rtin> Andreas1234: secondly, if you want to nuke the partition, use a gparted live CD where you can make it blank space and then resize
<d-eee_> sorry, battery on the laptop went out
<ulli> what is this here_
<Andreas1234> m4rtin: no, no wubi stuff. normal installation into an ext3 partition
<Andreas1234> still I think it's strnage that even being root it does not permit me to delte it with rm -f
<Andreas1234> but, i'll do it with gparted then.
<m4rtin> Andreas1234: hang on: you are using lowercase "r" right?
<m4rtin> sudo rm -rf Windows
<Andreas1234> R
<Andreas1234> oh, no I tired with upper case
<Andreas1234> tried*
<m4rtin> shouldn't make a different
<m4rtin> *difference
<m4rtin> v. odd
<Tm_T> Andreas1234: it makes more sense to format the partition, lot quicker, if you really want to get them all out
<Andreas1234> same result "Operation not supported"
<m4rtin> I'm with Tm_T on that
<m4rtin> but it's still odd
<Andreas1234> yeah, maybe as ntsf is from windows they have implemented some odd tricks so that even ntsf3g cannot rm it
<Andreas1234> I'll format
<m4rtin> be careful with gparted ;)
<jcanada> I am confused - I thought kubuntu 8.04 hardy heron was LTS???
<Mamarok> jcanada: not the KDE part
<jcanada> hmm
<Andreas1234> thx
<jcanada> does anyone know anything about the 9.10 kde 3 remix?
<Mamarok> there should be a passage in the release announcement on http://kubuntu.org
<jcanada> will it get all the updates karmic users would normally get, except for kde 3?
<Mamarok> did you read that?
<Mamarok> jcanada: the underlying stuff like kernel and such, yes
<jcanada> will I continue to get kernel updates and such with 8.04?
<Mamarok> jcanada: yes, since it is LTS, as I said, it's only the KDE3 part that is not supported by us anymore
<Mamarok> be aware that KDE 3 is not maintained anymore, so if there are security problems you are on your own there
<genii> jcanada: You should take up those questions with the fellow providing that image at Pearson Computing
<genii> (9.04/9.10 with KDE3 )
<jcanada> yeah...I subscribed to the mailing list, but didn't get any reply and haven't heard anything yet, so maybe should find out if I"m really subscribed
<Mamarok> jcanada: see here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Karmic
<Quintasan> jcanada: kb9vqf is the guy you are looking for
<Quintasan> #kubuntu-devel
<jcanada> bewho is this guy quintasan?
<tzanger> good morning; I'm trying to get Kubuntu 9.10 to print to pdf; the option is there, but I cannot change the page size from A4 (it is grayed out) -- why is this?
<Quintasan> jcanada: AFAIK this guy is the one who started working on KDE3 Remix
<jcanada> excellent!  thank you
<tehkx> Plasma-desktop does not want to start when I use any style that is not Oxygen, any ideas?
<Mamarok> tehkx: which style?
<tehkx> Cleanlooks, klearlooks, bespin, and my personal favorite qtcurve
<jcanada> is it common understanding that there is no chance of kde 3.5.11?
<Mamarok> jcanada: the KDE developers do not maitain it anymore, for most of the parts, no
<Mamarok> jcanada: read the wiki page I gave you, please
<Mamarok> jcanada: and you shoult at least fire up a live CD and have a look at KDE 4.3.2 to know what you miss
<Mamarok> should*
<jcanada> yeah, that's true, it might have been 4.1 I tried last..
<Mamarok> tehkx: qtcurve is not a plasma style
<tehkx> I understand that, I am using the air style. I mean qt style.
<antlarr> jcanada: indeed, 4.3.2 is really a lot better and more stable than 4.1
<Mamarok> wrong, not a plsma theme
<tehkx> If I set my qt style in System settings plasma-desktop crashes on load
<antlarr> but that talk about kde3 reminds me, that taskjuggler needs kdepimlibs from kde3 to get all its functionality, and since kde3 is no longer included, taskjuggler doesn't have ical support which is a pity
<Mamarok> tehkx: qtcurve is just a compatibility layer for GTK applications, not a plasma theme
<Quintasan> antlarr: mind coming to #kubuntu-devel for a second
<Quintasan> ?
<antlarr> sure
<tehkx> Mamarok: but it is a qt style correct? So how to I ask plasma to use oxygen and let all my other qt apps use the qtcurve style?
<jcanada> I think it might even be on the 9.10 remix I have (kde 4.3 that is), I might have to restart and check that out
<Mamarok> tehkx: no, idea, sorry
<tehkx> qtcurve is meant to be used on its own, not just in gtk-engines-qtcurve form, since it is a style
<tehkx> Thanks anyway, gonna jump around and find a solution :/
<jcanada> good news!  I found an archive of that kde3 remix mailing list - I was not subscribed
<VanessaE> question:  In kde3.5 there was a panel type for windowmaker dockapps.  Is there any such thing in KDE4?
<jcanada> I think I like the side-by-side idea of the 9.10 remix, because I'd really like to use Amarok 2 for instance, and I can try 4.3 fully.  My problem with kde4 has been that I found it slower on my older hardware
<Quintasan> jcanada: what are the specs of the older machine?
<jcanada> athlon xp laptop
<Quintasan> jcanada: I used a very dirty workaround, kill plasma-desktop and replace it with *box + tint2
<Quintasan> jcanada: worked fine :P
<jcanada> 1.5ghz , 946 (?) MB RAM
<Quintasan> jcanada: should work, at least it was working in mine case
<Quintasan> jcanada: amd athlon 1.8 768 MB RAM :P
<jcanada> can I replace plasma with kdm or whatever?
<jcanada> hehe!
<Quintasan> jcanada: kdm is the login window, plasma-desktop is the desktop you see
<Quintasan> if you kill plasma-desktop you can still run apps via krunner (alt+f2), I used to kill it, then run fluxbox and tint2
<jcanada> by *box did you mean fluxbox or something like that?
<Quintasan> yeah
<jcanada> because I thought there was a kde component, forgot what its called, that is the kde window manager (and I'm not certain about nomenclature here)
<antlarr> jcanada: kwin ?
<tehkx_> I am having an issue with using bespin, qtcurve, klearlooks, cleanlooks, or any non oxygen style. On login plasma-desktop crashes to a black screen. It works fine if I use oxygen though. http://pastebin.com/m1f66f02b
<jcanada> thats what I meant!
<antlarr> you don't have to kill a window manager, just run the new one with --replace
<antlarr> I think most window managers support that parameter
<Quintasan> yeah, but I bet that plasma works the slowest for him :P
<antlarr> hm, right :)
<bbeck> I used to have a line in my sources.list file under Jaunty for amarok-nighly.  I haven't been able to set it up for Karmic, does anyone know how to do it?
<jcanada> I'm thinking I will play with KDE4 more
<jcanada> what started me on this was realizing that I would no longer get kde updates, yet realizing that we have a windows xp computer at work that still gets updates, and I know resources are an issue, but I thought there was a strong "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" sort of strain of thought in the linux world, so....long story short, restarting the computer for winXP updates at work tonight made me sad  :/
<jcanada> oh well, I could use an excuse for a new computer, too.  Thanks for your help guys!
<bbeck> Ah, I see the problem there's no karmic repository for amarok-nightly.
<amgarchIn9> hi, everybody! Those of you who have installed Kubuntu 9.10 from scratch, which login manager do you get un start up. GDM or KDM? There is something realy broken about their cooperation.
<amgarchIn9> in my installation at least
<Tm_T> amgarchIn9: Kubuntu installs KDM by default
<inspiron630> best way to burn an iso in linux
<amgarchIn9> Tm_T:  is then gdm installed by default on kubuntu? dpkg -l gdm
<jcanada> inspiron:  k3b is great!
<Tm_T> amgarchIn9: no, Kubuntu doesn't install GDM by default
<Tm_T> amgarchIn9: user ofcourse can install it later on
<amgarchIn9> Tm_T:  so this may be the reason their staying in the way of each other was not largely exposed.
<Tm_T> amgarchIn9: possibly
<micmord> in Kubuntu (or more in general KDE 4.x) which piece of software can I use to record voice from input line like a microphone?
<Tm_T> amgarchIn9: wouldn't make any sense to have them both there by default
<amgarchIn9> Tm_T: "dpkg-recofigure gdm" used to work before to switch between the two. Now doesnt.
<Tm_T> amgarchIn9: shame I cannot help on that, have you searched bug reports?
<amgarchIn9> Tm_T: can you confirm gdm is not installed on your system? I am going to try to remove it and see what happens.
<Tm_T> amgarchIn9: I don't have Karmic installed, but if I had, I would know what is installed and I'm 100 % sure GDM is not installed in Kubuntu by default
<Tm_T> wouldn't make any sense in my mind
<tehkx_> can plasma work with any style other than oxygen?
<tehkx_> qt style that is
<Tm_T> tehkx_: should
<tehkx_> gah it is as bad as I though https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/433028 I would think a bug like this would be a show stopper
<Tm_T> tehkx_: let's see...
<tehkx_> plasma-desktop just refuses to reload with kleer or cleanlooks. I just doesnt make sense.
<tehkx_> It works with cde, and oxygen
<tehkx_> wait it doesnt even work with cde, just oxygen
<tehkx_> perhaps it is this microblogging thing kubuntu throws on my desktop
<Tm_T> tehkx_: could be, try without it
<tehkx_> Well, there it is.
<tehkx_> Talk about a simple problem being released. Here is what was happening. The microblogging thing kubuntu has on the desktop by default has a button that says "Configure".
<pierre3> Hi, is there a way to enable the delete key, ctrl-left and right on the mysql client console? since some updates those prints 3D; 3C; anyone have the same problem? thanks
<clustermagnet> hey gents, installing 9.1.  question is... the installer is not giving me the option to setup LVM2...
<clustermagnet> what am i missing :)
<clustermagnet> thanks!
<clustermagnet> anyone?  bueler? :)  how can i use lvm in kubuntu? or is that just simply not an option at install time?
<clustermagnet> oh crap, kubuntu cant do it :(
<clustermagnet> just googled
<clustermagnet> well .. wtf people
<befree> hi!
<maco> clustermagnet: use the alternate cd
<maco> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<clustermagnet> maco: thanks!!!
<clustermagnet> maco: you just saved me some time :) thanks!
<Mandingo-Iphone> Is there a way to reduce the mount activity on my xfs drives I think that is causing my stuttering during video playback
<dreno> Hi, how do I import settings file into compiz?
<oguzhan> merhaba
<oguzhan> cucullar
<amgarchIn9> so people, there is a version of gdm package already in karmic-proposed that does not respect user choice between kdm/gdm. It seems to trying to start gdm uncoditionally. There is a race between the two (if kde was chosen). Kdm does not always win.
<GreekGroove> Hi all, how can I create/update fuse-utils and libfuse2 package to get installable deb packages of the latest version of fuse (2.8)?
<amgarchIn9> I just downgraded gdm to 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic plain) from *2 (karmic-proposed) and now my dpkg-reconfigure gdm/kdm is respected.
<amgarchIn9> How do we proceed in such case. This update breaks installtions that have bothe kubuntu- and ubuntu-desktops installed
<amgarchIn9> ?
<amgarchIn9> submitted bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/481537
<EvilRoey> Riddell:  heya again
<EvilRoey> Riddell:  did you manage to update/dist-upgrade and verify this udev problem?
<marc__> bonsoir, je viens d'installer kubuntu 9.1. Pas de raccourcies clavier pour les changements de bureau ?
<Tm_T> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Ahox_> Hi, is there a native voip client for KDE?
<marc__> Hello, i installed Kubuntu 9.1, no shortcut for changing desktop ?
<Ahox_> marc__, what do you mean with that?
<Ahox_> Do you want to use gnome now?
<marc__> to change desktop with the keyboard : alt+Ctr+arrow don't work
<marc__> but i'm a newbee on kde
<Ahox_> marc__ I see, kubuntu has only one desktop by default
<marc__> I configure to have 4 desktops
<marc__> only to have cube rotation effect, but it doesn't work
<Ahox_> you can set the keyboard shortcut in the system settings / Keyboard & Mouse / Global Keyboard Shortcuts
<Ahox_> then pick KWin and Next Desktop
<marc__> ok i try, thanks
<Ahox_> Ctrl+F1... should work, too
<marc__> ok thanks Ctrl+F1-4 it's perfect for me
<marc__> i activated cube on 3D effecte but i doesn't work. An idea ?
<Ahox_> Have you activated the cube effects, too?
<Ahox_> and I assume your 3D effects work in general ;-)
<marc__> Yes the 3d effects works
<marc__> I check witch option is enabled
<Ahox_> So you should have Desktop Cube and Desktop Cube Animation
<Ahox_> Actually, what happens if you press Ctrl+F11?
<marc__> Ctrl F11 make the desktop smaller
<Ahox_> Press Ctrl+F11 and the click the mouse and move it
<Ahox_> This should be your cube
<marc__> Yesssss,   ok thanks
<marc__> is it possible to have the same effect with CTrl+Alt+mouse ?
<Ahox_> I am not sure, maybe with mouse gestures and a dbus call?
<marc__> ok, i forget for the moment. CTrl is not really ergonomic
<marc__> thanks a lot @Ahox
<r0bert> hi there
<r0bert> will kde 4.3.3 be available for karmic anytime soon?
<Ahox_> It already is
<r0bert> or does one have to add that backport-ppa?
<r0bert> it is?
<Ahox_> its in the ppa archives
<r0bert> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/kde/kdebase
<Ahox_> so my answer is kind of true
<r0bert> says 4.3.2
<r0bert> ye.
<Ahox_> add "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu karmic main" to your packages
<Ahox_> or just add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa in kpackagekit
<r0bert> is adept still kubuntu's graphical packet management toll?
<Ahox_> luckily not. Its KPackageKit
<r0bert> k
<Newbee> hello
<Newbee> does anyone know wheter it is planed to release KDE 4.3.3 as an official bug fix for karmic or if the kubuntu team only provides inofficial packages through their ppa?
<tingle-tangle> #exaile
<gisele> alguém do Br ?
<gisele> Brazil ?
<|moe|> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<|moe|> no hablo poruges
<gisele> www.orkut.com.br
<r0bert> ssssssh |moe|, dont make irc-ppl with hot sounding names go away! <:
<|moe|> r0bert: lol - nice one!
<lorecaster> Back I am again with my NFS challenges. anyone willing to give me a hand?
<lorecaster> i've got 2-hours this time :P
<marc__> i'm back, the sound of my laptop is really low on kubuntu. There is some way to correct this ?
<roberto___> salve a tutti
<clustermagnet> maco, perfect, installer worked great, thank you
<maco> np
<clustermagnet> maco do you mind answeing an nvidia config issue? :)
<clustermagnet> dual screen setup... would love to configure both monitors, however nvidia-settings isnt working properly for me
<clustermagnet> how do you guys change your desktop settings :)
<lukas> hello, i have installed ubuntu 9.10. i can remeber a pop up which asked for commercial driver in 9.04. How do I activate it in 9.10?
<Ahox_> lukas, its the Hardware Drivers Program, just type those two words in the krunner (Alt+F2)
<clustermagnet> the actual problem is i cant save the nvidia-settings to /etc/X11/config... i'll dig around though :)
<clustermagnet> maco thanks for the heads up with lvm though :)
<clustermagnet> i was like... really?  no lvm
<maco> clustermagnet: i dont use nvidia, just intel, so no idea
<llutz> clustermagnet: write it to file, copy to /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually
<Ahox_> clustermagnet, try to run it with sudo
<lorecaster> any of the new speakers familiar with NFS?
<lukas> Ahox_: is it jockey-gtk? i have ubuntu and thus no krunner.
<maco> er, there is no xorg.conf in 9.10 by default
<maco> oh copy *to*
<maco> right
<maco> i should learn to read :)
<Ahox_> lukas, I have no idea, maybe #ubuntu can help you
<lukas> ok sry
<Ahox_> lorecaster: NFS as in filesystem?
<lorecaster> as in shares
<Ahox_> sure, what's the problem?
<Xiella> I can't load kubuntu (karmic).  I was able to get past the grub loading screen but now it reads [drm:intelfb_restore] *ERROR* Failed to restore crtc configuration -22.  How do I load kubuntu graphically?
<Ahox_> Xiella, this sounds like your xorg.conf is borked
<genii> intel framebuffer for console
<Ahox_> boot into rescue mode and select fix X server
<Xiella> Ahox_: Do you mean selecting the 'safe mode' option at the grub loading screen?
<Ahox_> yes
<Xiella> Ahox_: I see a recovery menu but none of them is select fix X server
<lorecaster> sorry Ahox_, my problem is that even though i did a recursive chmod and chown to both folders, they are shared through the gui and samba works fine... but one folder works, the other does not.
<lorecaster> i'll do whatever you think could help, command-for-command :P
<pookito777>  <pookito777> I use to have Kubuntu now that I decided to switch to Sabayon 5.0 I had my /home in a separate partition.  Now that I have sabayon mount that partition I can not have access to my old directory because it is encrypted.  when I go to the folder as root I find Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop and it is not allowing me.  I was asked in the sabayon irc to ask kubuntu irc how is the directory encrypted?  Please help
<Ahox_> Xiella, sorry I don't have a 2nd pc right here to check the precise commands, can you try a root console and then mv the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to somewhere else and reboot?
<Ahox_> lorecaster: wait, are we talking about NFS or Samba?
<Xiella> Ahox_: Sorry: the options are clean, dpkg, grub, netroot (Drop to root shell prompt with networking) and root (Drop to root shell prompt).  I guess I should choose root
<Ahox_> Xiella: root sounds good
<Ahox_> netroot should work, too...
<Xiella> Ahox_: Thanks.  Can I move the /etc/X11/xorg.conf just anywhere?
<Ahox_> yes, I would recommend just renaming it to xorg.conf.old or so
<Xiella> Ahox_: whoa
<Ahox_> ?
<clustermagnet> maco: in kubuntu... how does one enable 3d desktop? :)
<Xiella> Ahox_: Oh, I didn't type sudo.  It says "mv: cannot stat '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' : no such file or directory
<clustermagnet> do you have to install compiz via apt-get?
<maco> clustermagnet: kwin has 3d stuff built in
<maco> clustermagnet: kickoff menu -> systemsettings -> desktop
<Ahox_> mhm, this is possible and actually the default - X11 can be run configless
<clustermagnet> maco: i've been away from the 3d desktop world ... so compiz is what people use these days?
<clustermagnet> there used to be berryl
<Ahox_> so that's not the problem then
<maco> clustermagnet: beryl was a compiz fork. they remerged into compiz-fusion. kwin, in the meantime, acquired many of its most exciting features
<Ahox_> clustermagnet: systemsettings / Desktop / Enable Desktop Effects
<Ahox_> Xiella, can you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Xiella> Ahox_: Can you explain to me how to do that?  I'm still in root in safe mode.
<Ahox_> good point, you need netroot for that
<Xiella> Ahox_: How do I get back to the selection menu to get to netroot?
<Ahox_> just reboot
<Xiella> Ahox_: Ah, thank you, doing that now
<Xiella> Ahox_: Alright, I am in netroot now.  How should I post my /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Ahox_> Thought, I have to leave now, sorry. You can upload the file by installing the package pastebinit and then run # pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Xiella> Ahox_: Ah! I type "# pastebinit [address]" after installing it?
<Ahox_> maybe someone else can take over? Yes, I am talking to you, pack of 310
<Ahox_> well, withouth the #
<Ahox_> and then just post the output from the script
<Ahox_> but i really have to go now, good luck
<Xiella> Ahox_: Oh, okay.  Thank you lots in the meantime.  I think i'll need someone to help me.
<Xiella> Ahox_: Thanks.
<lorecaster> sorry back... ahox left... this is fate i can tell.
<Blommpfer> Hello. I have a lot of old programs and stuff accumulated since Jaunty in my KDE file associations list...I'd like to delete it...which files do I need to delete to reset it to system defaults?
<lorecaster> but to answer ahox' question, either through samba or NFS... as long as the share works.
<clustermagnet> guys, how do you start the micro-blog app again? :)
<clustermagnet> thanks!
<marc__> ok bye, thanks for the informations
<Flootenkerp> Hi, does anyone here use mupen64? I want to get that running, but the screen just goes dark when I start emulation.
<Blommpfer> Maybe rephrasing it: Where does KDE store per-user file association data?
<Mamarok> Blommpfer: all users stuff is in /home/user
<Mamarok> and its subdirectories
<Blommpfer> Mamarok: Yes...yes that is right. But I need that specific file or set of files rather :P
<Mamarok> Blommpfer: if you want system defaults with no user data at all, move or erase ~/.kde/
<Blommpfer> I don't want to wipe out the entire KDE data folder due to other configurations that would be a mess to recover.
<Mamarok> Blommpfer: be aware that you will loose a lot of date if you erase that, like all mails from kmail, etc
<Blommpfer> So that's why I just want to reset associations.
<Mamarok> what associations are you talking about?
<Blommpfer> Ah...well.
<carpii> i think its in $HOME/.kde/share or something
<carpii> i seem to remember editing a file for assocs ages ago
<Blommpfer> System settings > advanced tab >file associations
<Mamarok> Blommpfer: you mean configuration stuff? that's in ~/.kde/share/config/
<Mamarok> Blommpfer: but file associations are not users specific
<Blommpfer> Yes, but which are the specific files for this, do you know?
<Mamarok> Blommpfer: isn't there a default reset button ?
 * Mamarok checks
<Blommpfer> Mamarok: In a way yes, I used several things since KDE4.0 came out and some are obsoleted or would take ages to reorder so I prefer that.
<Blommpfer> There is, but never did anything.
<Blommpfer> Unless it was magically fixed this month let me see just in case.
<Mamarok> Blommpfer: just erase that folder, it will reset all configuration stuff
<Mamarok> it doesn't erase mail or such, just configuration
<Blommpfer> No it doesn't work, still grayed out xD
<Mamarok> let me see...
<Blommpfer> Yes that's what I want to do, but I wanted to know the specific files that set those user settings over defaults.
<Mamarok> you mean specifically the file associations? that can only be done by the admin
<Blommpfer> I am the admin.
<Mamarok> so start the sytemsettings with 'kdesudo systemsettings' and you will have the rights
<Blommpfer> With kdesu? It will then make me root user, not my normal use usr.
<Mamarok> no, kdesudo, read what I wrote above
<Blommpfer> typo
<Flootenkerp> Does anyone here run mupen64? I want to get it running, but the screen just blacks up when I start emulation and nothing happens. Does anyone know the issue?
<Mamarok> Blommpfer: you as a user are not admin, you only get admin rights when running stuff with sudo (or kdesudo for GUI applications)
<Mamarok> Flootenkerp: sorry, don't even know what that is
<Blommpfer> A nintendo 64 emulator.
<Flootenkerp> nintendo 64 emulator for linux
<Flootenkerp> Yeah
<Mamarok> never uses that, sorry
<Flootenkerp> k
<Blommpfer> Mamarok: Anyway, I know the basics up to "coding OSS stuff" so I just need to know which files to delete without deleting the whole folder. Do you know them, then?
<Blommpfer> Flootenkerp: Sorry, I know it but haven't used it since 2004 or so...
<Flootenkerp> it's fine, I'll try their forums
<Blommpfer> Anyway it might be the video plugin not configured right.
<Mamarok> Blommpfer: you still want to reset the file associations?
<Blommpfer> Or you can try, just in case, disabling kwin compositing and see if it shows something.
<Blommpfer> You can suspend it with alt+shift+f12 IIRC
<Blommpfer> Mamarok: Yes. I have things that have been here for years or programs that are deprecated in favor of others and so...I can manually configure it, but it would take at least a few hours xD
<Mamarok> Blommpfer: then do what I told you above: kdesudo systemsettings and set the file associations to default
<Blommpfer> So I thought that I'd just clean them up and just add the new ones while having the rest to system, which is what deleting the files will do.
<Mamarok> *sigh* then you will have to have a look at the config folder and look at the file names, those are self-explaing usually
<Blommpfer> Mamarok: Nope, it logs me as root with root's associations.
<Mamarok> I don't really have time to look that up and it would take me as much time as it takes you :) resetting the file associations to default with the above methode works
<Mamarok> Blommpfer: *sigh* I give up
<Blommpfer> No because I don't use my file browser as root, but as another user.
<Mamarok> Blommpfer: for the third time, if you want to reset the file associations, do as I said above
<Mamarok> only root can do that, not the user
<Blommpfer> And I did and I appear in an unthemed config window that is root's.
<Mamarok> how difficult is that to understand?
<Mamarok> did you even try?
<Blommpfer> OK, do it and tell me what you see.
<Blommpfer> Of course, but it logs me as root because that is what kdesudo does.
<Blommpfer> Want a screenshot? I am not lying.
<Mamarok> Blommpfer: I know, but you need to be root to reset to default settings!
<Mamarok> that's the 4th time I tell you
<Blommpfer> To reset my USER settings? No, I need to do it as that specific user.
<Mamarok> Blommpfer: you were asking for the file associations
<Blommpfer> Yeah, but those are stored within /home/myuser/.kde , not /root/.kde
<Blommpfer> I don't want to alter system defaults.
<Mamarok> well, then search your ~/.kde/share/config folder, it's in there and I don't know that by heart, never did that
<Mamarok> as I said, the file names are self explaining, somethingrc, open those ( those are text files) and have a look)
<kblin> hi folks
<Blommpfer> I mean, it kind of bothers me, as that advice you were giving me was something that would really confuse a newbie. Someone not knowing how users work would just do it and find nothing changed then say "linux sucks" and call it a day.
<kblin> is there a way to make 9.10 reboot the box when I select "reboot" that will allow me to touch the grub prompt?
<adaptr> kblin: you can always access the grub prompt
<Mamarok> Blommpfer: well, for a newsbie, setting thigs to system defaults means erasing the ~.kde/share/config/ folder and restarting KDE, as simple as that
<Mamarok> -s
<lorecaster> NFS for file sharing anyone? lookin to sort out some permission errors... i'm not green, but this bugger is illusive
<Blommpfer> And there goes his mail and contacts.
<kblin> adaptr: no, if I hit reboot in my 9.10, I see the "shutting down" bootsplash thing, then my monitor switches to black for a second or two, and then I'm back at the "booting" bootsplash
<Blommpfer> Or custom window settings or so. Another "linux sucks" reaction that would cause.
<Mamarok> Blommpfer: not at all, the mails are not in the config folder, those are in the apps folder
<adaptr> kblin: hit ESC when it goes black, your monitor simply isn't fast enough
<kblin> aha
<Blommpfer> Remember .kde was mentioned first.
<Mamarok> Blommpfer: well, sorry, but I am tired and don't have the patience tonight for that, talk to someone else
<kblin> adaptr: but usually I have a 10s timeout
<Mamarok> Blommpfer: read the backlog, I said "move", not erase, and gave a warning
<adaptr> kblin: on Ubuntu ? it's been a few seconds for ages
<kblin> adaptr: not if you have a dual boot setup, I'm pretty sure about having ten seconds
<Blommpfer> It's not like an average user knows how to dissect that huge folder and put stuff back into the new one.
<adaptr> kblin: then you need to edit you rmenu.lst and put it back the way it was
 * Mamarok has better things to do
<Blommpfer> Hey I am not upset or anything, just discussing.
<kblin> adaptr: but I'm only seeing this when I hit reboot in kde
<Mamarok> Blommpfer: and that has nothing to do in this channel, discussions belong to -offtopic, read the topic
<kblin> if I just boot normally, I have the prompt
<Blommpfer> Mamarok: Oops. Understood, ahem. Sorry.
<adaptr> kblin: difference between cold boot and warm boot, then
<kblin> yeah, I guess so
<kblin> but that only came up after updating to 9.10, so I was wondering what was causing this
<kblin> it's a bit annoying :)
<r00t_ninja> grub2?
<frederic_> hello
<kblin> nope, as I said, I upgraded from 9.04, system stays at grub1 then
<adaptr> kblin: 9.10 uses a new version of grub, so all bets, they be off
<adaptr> ah
<kblin> I'm being a selfish bastard and prefer to let other people find the grub2 and ext4 bugs first befor switching myself :)
<harjot_> how would i extract a frame from an mpeg?
<Flootenkerp> Does anyone here know a good linux emulator for NES?
<spossible> Ho problemi con kmail e akonadi qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Mamarok> !it | spossible
<ubottu> spossible: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<spossible> thank you
<Mamarok> you are welcome :)
<Flootenkerp> So, anyone know a good NES emulator for linux?
<Mamarok> Flootenkerp: apparently no, you are asking since hours now :) Maybe a game channel would be more appropriate
<Flootenkerp> What game channels are on this server?
<Mamarok> Flootenkerp: no idea, sorry, but there is also google which is a good source for information about that I guess
<Mamarok> you do know that the package name is mupen64plus, do you?
<Flootenkerp> Nope.
<Mamarok> I found that with 'aptitude search mupen64
<Flootenkerp> I actually instlled no plugins or anything, I just downloaded it and tried running it, which worked, but failed
<Mamarok> hm, since I never used it and don't have appropriate games I can't test, sorry
<Flootenkerp> but failed emulating, that is.
<Flootenkerp> That's fine.
<Mamarok> well, the only game emulator I use is scummvm for two games, that's it
<r00t_ninja> whats up with usplash in ubuntu 9.10
<Flootenkerp> Do you know what this instruction means for this linux nes emulator? You must use root to open SVGALIB ...don't forget !!!
<r00t_ninja> the bar loads to slow
<Mamarok> Flootenkerp: not really, no, as I said, never used that
<Flootenkerp> k, thought it was an obvious thing I missed.
<Mamarok> Flootenkerp: I found this website, might have more informations: http://code.google.com/p/mupen64plus/
<Flootenkerp> k thanks
<Mamarok> you are welcome :)
<lorecaster> hey r00t_ninja, think you can throw me a bone with some NFS or Samba?
 * Mamarok is off for tonight, good night everyone
<r00t_ninja> ok
<Flootenkerp> Night
<klebezettel> hiya
<klebezettel> kubuntu doesn't have a /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<klebezettel> wanted to copy some lines because I installed opensuse too, an kubuntu is not listed :/
<Mamarok> klebezettel: this has changed with grub2
<Mamarok> klebezettel: see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<klebezettel> i see..
<Mamarok> ok, really off now, good night
<klebezettel> thx
<Xiella> What is a good command line internet browser to install?
<klebezettel> w3m?
<Xiella> klebezettel: Thank you
<moreno> buonasera
<walkerd> clear
<dezk> hello
<dezk> im having some trubles with oregano
<dezk> someone can help
<dezk> i need some help
#kubuntu 2009-11-13
<criss> hi what would be the best requirements PC wise to run ubuntu 9.10 on?
<Refraxx> I need some help. My desktop is acting real squirrely. It looks like a checkerboard all over. I can't reset it & I know for a fact it is not from a pic I downloaded from the net-so I don't know where it came from.
<Refraxx> Please help
<aluno> oo
<Refraxx> Also, the desktop folder at the top right is missing.
<Refraxx> anyone have any ideas?
<aluno> wats you location in a country
<aluno> ???
<Refraxx> USA
<aluno> lol
<aluno> me in brazilian
<aluno> lol
<Refraxx> :-)
<Refraxx> any ideas on how to fix this problem?
<Refraxx> I need some help. Is anyone available?
<Pavel_> Refraxx, is is 9.04?
<Refraxx> yes
<Refraxx> why?
<Pavel_> cause I haven't touched 9.10 yet :p
<Refraxx> Me neither. Now I can't. The little window that holds the clipboard & stuff is blank
<Pavel_> let me think about where this was... you're going to delete two files plasmarc and something and then log out and in
<Pavel_> let me figure out where I've written this down...
<Refraxx> k
<Pavel_> go to .kde/share/config
<Pavel_> this may be hidden.  You should be able to get into it through your home folder
<Pavel_> let me know when you've done that
<Refraxx> k. Gimmie a sec...
<szal> Pavel_: it _is_ hidden, that's the definition of dotfiles and -folders
<Pavel_> unhide it
<Pavel_> delete the files "plasmarc" and "plasma-appletsic", then log out and back in.  This will restore the default desktop settings.
<Refraxx> yeah...I don't yet see it. How do I tell the computer I am lookin' for it?
<florrin> Hello! Can anyone tell me why i can't join a channel?..... pls....
<Refraxx> i.e how do I search for it?
<Pavel_> go to your home folder in dolphin
<Flootenkerp> Does anyone here use mupen64plus? I need help configuring the controls on it.
<Pavel_> florrin, what channel are you trying to join?
<dezk> HELLO
<florrin> any channel...
<Pavel_> refraxx, in your home folder is there a folder named '.kde' ?
<dezk> I NEED SOME HELP TO USE OREGANO
<dezk> I NEED TO SIMULATE A JFET N
<florrin> i can't connect to a channel...to any channel
<szal> dezk: 1. DON'T SHOUT!  2. Specify your problem as exactly as possible, we can't read your mind
<rww> florrin: which IRC client are you using?
<Flootenkerp> Then it's a problem with your IRC client.
<dezk> THERE IS NO MODEL IN THE LIBRARI FOR THIS
<Pavel_> florrin, so you're only in here because it's the default quassel right?
<florrin> yes
<Pavel_> florrin, file->networks->configure networks...
<florrin> rww: Konversation (Ubuntu)
<dezk> i need to find a model for a transistor  JFET N
<Flootenkerp> So, no one here uses mupen64plus?
<Pavel_> florrin, I'm in quassel, sorry
<dezk> for oregano
<Pavel_> refraxx, did you find home/.kde?
<florrin> Pavel_: quassel is working on ubuntu?
<rww> quassel works fine in ubuntu
<Pavel_> florrin, yes, though I am on kubuntu...
<florrin> thank you
<Pavel_> Refraxx, are you there?
<Refraxx> Pavel: I looked it up & it said it can't find the file.....
<Pavel_> it's becdause it's hidden, here's what to do
<Pavel_> go to your home folder in dolphin
<Refraxx> I got that far....
<Refraxx> now what?
<Pavel_> is there a folder named .kde?
<Refraxx> yes, I see it
<Refraxx> its in there, isint it?
<Pavel_> go in there, and then into 'share'
<Refraxx> ok, I'm there. Now what?
<Pavel_> go into the 'config' folder
<Pavel_> can you see the files?  or are they hidden?
<Refraxx> Folder after folder.....when they hide something they REALLY hide it
<Pavel_> are you in the config folder?
<Refraxx> I do see a lot of files
<Refraxx> yes
<Pavel_> okay, delete these two : "plasmarc"  and "plasma-appletsic"
<Refraxx> ok
<Pavel_> and then log out of kubuntu and then log back in.  Your desltop should be restored to the default
<Pavel_> you won't lose any files such as background images, you'll just have to reapply those settings
<Refraxx> ok. Thank you very much
<usuario_> oi
<Refraxx> Um, Pavel?
<Pavel_> yes?
<Refraxx> I see one labeled "plasma-appletsrc" is that the one?
<Pavel_> yeah, sorry
<Refraxx> ok, cool
<Pavel_> typing with a bandaid on one finger haha
<Refraxx> all I have to do is reset. if it doesn't work, "I'll be back"
<Pavel_> just log out and in
<Serpardum> is there any command I can use to look at machine temperatures?  I'm running kubuntu desktop off the CD.  This machine is overheating and I want to try to find out why
<Serpardum> Not my machine, fixing a friends.
<szal> Serpardum: try if 'sensors' returns anything; if not, get a real diagnosis live CD such as grml or SystemRescueCd
<Serpardum> no sensors.  hmm...  grml.  let me look for that
<genii> !info lmsensors
<ubottu> Package lmsensors does not exist in karmic
<genii> Hm
<clustermagnet> guys... getting a compile time error....   /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lexpat
<clustermagnet> how do i get expat installed :)
<clustermagnet> i've dont the normal apt-get install expat
<clustermagnet> kubuntu 9.1
<clustermagnet> i may have it figure out....
<clustermagnet> how can i get apt to tell me which libs i need to install? thanks!
<clustermagnet> i fixed it with runnning kpackagekit... and selecting every expat option there :)
<genii> clustermagnet: When looking for which package contains what files, http://packages.ubuntu.com is often of use
<clustermagnet> whats the command line way of searching for hte same thing?
<clustermagnet> genii: perfect
<BluesKaj> libs ? you need to fix your repos
<clustermagnet> thank you
<EagleScreen> clustermagnet: 'apt-get build-dep package_name' may be useful for you
<dezk> hello my friends
<dezk> i need help whit oregano
<dezk> whit the jfet-n trnsistor
<NSsmiles> hi
<NSsmiles> anyone here?
<NSsmiles> hi german
<Guest17380> hi NSsmiles
<NSsmiles> can anyone help with ipod and ubuntu
<NSsmiles> i'm new and cant get ipod to work
<German-> sorry i havnt got an ipod :(
<NSsmiles> :-(
<Syliss> which ipod and which ubuntu/
<Syliss> ?
<NSsmiles> ipod touch ubuntu 9.10
<Syliss> ipod touch wont work yet on ubuntu
<NSsmiles> awe!!
<Syliss> well at least not easily
<NSsmiles> oh
<NSsmiles> can you explain?
<Syliss> looking into it now
<NSsmiles> ok
<Syliss> look up ifuse
<Syliss> there is a lot of issues right now with ipod touch
<NSsmiles> ok
<Syliss> best bet is run either osx or win atm
<NSsmiles> what is ifuse
<Syliss> a program that mounts the ipod
<NSsmiles> i only have linux on the pc
<NSsmiles> ok
<NSsmiles> i'll try that
<Syliss> did it come with a windows key?
<Syliss> is it prebuilt or custom?
<NSsmiles> my pc crashed
<NSsmiles> when i put ubuntu on it ...its all i have
<Syliss> okay it crashed
<Syliss> was it windows?
<NSsmiles> yeah xp
<Syliss> then just reinstall
<Syliss> easy
<NSsmiles> if that's the only way to use ipod it guess i'll have to
<Syliss> lol
<NSsmiles> i guess*
<Syliss> just dual boot
<SiegeLord> Heya, I dragged the Windows partition onto the desktop from dolphin, and clicked to 'link here' and this operation deleted all the files from the windows partition, leaving the directories in place
<SiegeLord> Any ideas what happened there?
 * Ev0luti0n_ listening to Sinister - Magnified Wrath
<Mandingo> my system has 6 drives that are xfs and keep getting mounted and unmounted, this in turn is causing my video playback to stutter is there a way that i can turn that off or reduce it
<Refraxx> Pavel, are you online?
<Mandingo> my system has 6 drives that are xfs and keep getting mounted and unmounted, this in turn is causing my video playback to stutter is there a way that i can turn that off or reduce it
<amandaberes> Where can I put the deb package files in a 9.10 kubuntu filesystem?
<rwt> hi
<Joelito> hi, rwt
<rwt> should i switch to kubuntu?
<Joelito> rwt, why not?
<ner0x> rwt: Do I like cows?
<rwt> using ubuntu right now and its bad with my system
<Joelito> why bad?
<rwt> freezes
<rwt> bugs
<rwt> have not been fixed yet
<ner0x> Kubuntu is ubuntu with different packages installed.
<rwt> i know
<Joelito> maybe he meant gnome
<rwt> the live cd is working fine though
<rwt> yea
<rwt> kde over gnome
<Joelito> when your ubuntu started to go bad?
<rwt> when I upgraded to 9.10
<rwt> started getting kernel panics
<rwt> so I reported the bug
<rwt> I put in a kubuntu 9.10 live cd I have and it works fine with no problems
<Joelito> well, if you getting kernel panics, kubuntu will behave the same..since share the same kernel version
<Joelito> than ubuntu
<rwt> it hasn't so far
<rwt> i've been using it for only about a 1/2 hour
<ner0x> Where can I put .deb files so that apt-get will install them?
<Joelito> ner0x: use dpkg -i file.deb
<Joelito> you'll need sudo for that
<ner0x> Joelito: There is no where to put all the downloaded packages?
<kubian> netr0X: put naywhere u want but dpkg is the to use to install deb files
<Joelito> what about the deb chache?
<rwt> you need sudo for apt-get also dont you?
<rwt> install
<Joelito> where apt uses to store the downloaded files instead to re-download them again
<ner0x> Joelito: That's what I'm asking for.
<Joelito> ner0x: I think is in /var/apt/somewhere
<Joelito> well
<Joelito> is in /var/cache/apt/archives
<rwt> if you guys use 9.10 how are you likeing it?
<ner0x> I don't have internet yet.
<Syliss> rwt, how fast cpu and how much ram is your system?
<rwt> Its a 2.13 ghz centrino duo processor
<rwt> with 4gb of ddr3 ram
<rwt> i think its at 1066
<rwt> why
<Joelito> rwt, I always loved recent but also stable apps, so right now my kubuntu is very nice :D
<rwt> im on 9.04 right now, will upgrade to 9.10 when bugs are fixed
<kubian> ner0x: apt-get will not install deb files.  use dpkg
<rwt> dpkg -i
<rwt> anyone into programming?
<Joelito> rwt, me
<rwt> I have to learn this wierd language for a robot for school
<rwt> have you ever heard of G langiage
<rwt> LabVIEW
<Joelito> no
<rwt> It propietary  :( :(
<rwt> no other option but it
<ner0x>  Where can I see a package list?
<ner0x> I need wireless drivers.
<kubian> what's the syntax like?
<rwt> no syntax
<Joelito> bye
<rwt> flow charts
<rwt> i mean data flow
<rwt> diagrams, pics, etc...
<kubian> like ladders?
<rwt> what do you mean "ladders"
<rwt> oh, yea, its alittle like ladders
<rwt> very close actually
<kubian> kind of forgot what it is but it's used in controls
<kubian> heard of omron?
<rwt> no
<kubian> they make programmable logic controls -
<rwt> oh
<kubian> kind of robotic machines use in assembly/production lines
<rwt> are robot is for compitition, but im sure you could use that language
<rwt> we have the option of using JAVA and C++
<rwt> but it will take longer to learn because we have no instructer/teacher
<kubian> learning how to program itself takes time.
<kubian> what exactly u want to promgram?  I mean what aspect of the robot?  like amr manipulation?
<rwt> everything, movement, sensors, all kinds of other stuff
<kubian> C++ wud be ideal because then you can model say an arm..build the object arm then build it's methods,etc
<giz> hey guys very cool the robot stuff but offtopic is your channel  here kubuntu support ;)
<Syliss> hmm i installed kubuntu via wubi and idk if im going to keep it
<rwt> I know more C++ than G but not enough to do that
<Syliss> g?
<kubian> rwt: u might look into debian.org where it won the robotic submarine
<rwt> wired programming languagr
<rwt> sorry, weird
<rwt> programming language
<Syliss> ah
<rwt> See ya, got to go read some LabVIEW
<l2trace99_> has any one had problems with konversation not displaying irc chat text ?
<ner0x> Does anyone here actually know anything about kubuntu?
<Lord_Drachenblut> ner0x: what's the question
<genii> Apparently there isn't one
<giz> tjirp tjirp LOL
<criss> hi all
<giz> hi criss
<criss> whats the minimum sys requirements for ubuntu 9.10?
<pickles> that its turned on
<criss> i just downloaded it now but not seeming to get it installed
<criss> haha
<RenatoSilva> how to increase screen resolution in VirtualBox for Kubuntu up from 800x600? That's the max value available in KDE config.
<RenatoSilva> VirtualBox is buggy btw
<pickles> criss: its a bootable cd.  make sure your system can boot from a cd rom, place it in the tray, hit restart, follow instructions
<criss> its not going giving some error cant find suitable filesystem
<criss> i have 2 hdd in the pc 1 has windows on it ... the other has ubuntu 6.04
<genii> criss: Generally speaking... MIN: 256Mb RAM, 6Gb hd space, Pentium 3 or better
<asif> Hello
<pickles> that would be with a standard gnome desktop
<pickles> with xubuntu you could do with far less for example
<pickles> but what genii said is about right, maybe 512 megs of ram
<criss> okay... hmm
<pickles> criss: so you reboot yoru box with the cd in and what happens?
<criss> it brings up the start up screen of the cd where you either run from CD or install ubuntu
<criss> after selecting install ubuntu
<criss> it shows the white logo for a bit
<criss> then goes blank and then shoots out that error
<criss> cant find suitable filesystem
<genii> For testing purposes i have a Pentium 2-400Mhz, 6Gb hd, 256Mb box. Kubuntu runs on it, but not very well
<Spurs_> n #xubuntu
<criss> i think ill try the cd in a other machine and take it from there im almost certain its just the pc i have lol ...
<^peter^> Could some one please give me a pointer to figure out where to access newly installed programs which have not shown up in the K menu
<CupofDice> How should I go about adding space (10gb) from my /home to my Root? already got partition manager installed, but i don't want to screw anything up
<claydoh> ^peter^: depends, a little. some apps are non-graphical so you run them by typing the name in a Konsole window
<claydoh> ^peter^: also you try typing in the name in krunner (alt-f2)
<^peter^> claydoh   many thanks for that.  Bit embarrassing a I ;oaded a lot of programs, so will go back to the installer to get their proper names.
<claydoh> ^peter^: sometimes an app may not show up until logout and re-login
<claydoh> any particular apps?
<^peter^> claydoh ah that may be the clue as I have not logged out since installing.
<seisers>  does anybody have any experience with video capture cards?  I'm trying to get a hauppage wintv hvr 2250 to work, but no luck so far
<prakash_> hello
<epicreviews> I need help getting Amarok working, but I'm in Ubuntu, not Kubuntu. I need to install some KDE library I think, but I can't remember what it is.
<kisuke> dear god how do turn off the sparkles??????????????????????????
<kisuke> you*
<kisuke> epicreviews use synaptic package manager
<epicreviews> kisuke: I'm in synaptic, installing Amarok alone won't make it work.
<kisuke> epicreviews one min need to switch
<cucaraxo> hola hola kubunteros
<cucaraxo> como esta la version 9.10 de la distro?
<_nix_> sparkles?
<cucaraxo> yes
<_nix_> how do you stop konqueror from prompting for additional packages for multimedia functionality?
<kisuke> epicreviews: there should be a box that comes up and asks if you want to install dependeces
<epicreviews> kisuke: did that, still doesn't work
<epicreviews> kisuke: what all mp3 codecs, etc. do I need?
<epicreviews> just to make sure I have them
<kisuke> epicreviews: what were you tring to install
<epicreviews> just amarok
<epicreviews> do I need something like libsnack2 or libsnack2-alsa?
<kisuke> weird try to reinstall it and post the terminal output to http://paste.ubuntu.org and post a link here
<epicreviews> that's not the problem
<epicreviews> I remember I had to install a package
<epicreviews> I had this exact problem last time I set up Ubuntu
<kisuke> where was it from?
<epicreviews> I don't remember >_<
<kisuke> and it was k<something> right?
<epicreviews> I think so
<epicreviews> I _think_ it was KDE related
<kisuke> how did you get it?
<epicreviews> synaptic
<epicreviews> I was doing like I am now: installing everything I can
<kisuke> do you want a side of fail sause with that order?
<epicreviews> hey it worked last time
<kisuke> if you do that things will conflict, i llearned that the hard way
<epicreviews> well what should I do
<cucaraxo> hi
<epicreviews> can I run Amarok in terminal, think that would help?
<kisuke> try "sudo build-dep <insert amarok package name here>
<kisuke> epicreviews: yes and then post the out put please
<cucaraxo> help me of xampp in linux kubuntu system
<epicreviews> ok lots of errors, lemme pastebin
<kisuke> cucaraxo: what exact ly is the problem
<kisuke> !amarok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok
<kisuke> !fail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail
<kisuke> sure
<kisuke> !info amarok
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): easy to use media player based on the KDE 4 technology platform. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.2.0-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 7080 kB, installed size 19152 kB
<epicreviews> here ya go kisuke: http://epiccyndaquil.pastebin.ca/1669333
<epicreviews> line 62+ appeared after I started trying to play something
<kisuke> what is xmlid?
<epicreviews> no clue.
<kisuke> !info xmlid
<ubottu> Package xmlid does not exist in karmic
<epicreviews> wonderful.
<kisuke> !botfail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botfail
<kisuke> !botpackagesearchfail
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kisuke> !die
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about die
<epicreviews> ANYWAY
<kisuke> sorry bot=stress releif
<kisuke> googleing now
<epicreviews> same
<epicreviews> XML doc stuff?
<kisuke> looks like searching w/in amarok
<epicreviews> so what do I do :P
<kisuke> ?
<epicreviews> how do I fix it
<kisuke> charming
<kisuke> http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/amarok/2009-July/008838.html
<epicreviews> heh
<kisuke> BTW you have any idea how i KILL the sparkles in KDE?
<epicreviews> well I know I installed something in synaptics
<epicreviews> I'm a gnome guy
<kisuke> so am i gnome dont see my keyboard so kde it is
<kisuke> quit rather
<epicreviews> strange
<kisuke> tell me about it
<epicreviews> well I think it has something to do with decoding the files with KDE somehow
<kisuke> works, goes to hibernate and i cant even unlock it
<epicreviews> well I have to press power button to wake from hibernate/sleep
<kisuke> that is my guess one min lest me look up xmlid in synaptic
<epicreviews> already tried
<epicreviews> nothign
<kisuke> so do i hone it doesnes of times
<kisuke> is ti your skin?
<epicreviews> think I need to install kdebase-plasma?
<kisuke> it*
<epicreviews> shouldn't be, gives me an error about playback
<kisuke> try it it might work do you have phonon installed?
<epicreviews> I'll check that in a min
<epicreviews> ok plasma seemed to make it look smoother, but still doesn't work >_<
<epicreviews> got phonon
<epicreviews> think I need python bindings for it?
<epicreviews> or gstreamer backend?
<epicreviews> I have xine backend installed
 * epicreviews makes a note to self: WRITE DOWN EVERYTHING FROM NOW ON
<epicreviews> w00t I crashed Amarok
<epicreviews> because of my own stupidity, had nothing to do with installed packages
<kisuke> lulz
<kisuke> gotta go good luck
<ubuntu_> hi everyone , I need help with grub2 ..., I resized a windows partition and now I get a grub error ...
<ubuntu_> there is a simple way to reconfigure grub2 automatically ?
<bazhang> !grub2 | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<user__> Pop quiz: Fstab doesn't mount a drive that Dolphin happily mounts in one click. Most likely candidate package for a bug report is...?
<ner0x> My time is really off, how can I set it appropriately?
<MrPenguins> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=775540
<MrPenguins> Seems goofy, and this may have changed since 2008
<MrPenguins> ner0x - are you sure the timezone is correctly set? That's the first thing to check and is easy to change
<ner0x> MrPenguins: It is, I've fixed the problem. :)
<MrPenguins> Cool. Do share.
<MrPenguins> Gah! Right there in System Settings!
<MrPenguins> "Date and Time"
 * MrPenguins rolls eyes
<ner0x> Yeah, I thought it would be harder.
<MrPenguins> :)
<ner0x> I guess they are really dumbing down GUIs now-a-days.
<ner0x> Or at least the people using them. :)
<MrPenguins> Soon we'll be Gn*me ;-)
<MrPenguins> In my day you had to recompile the text editor to alter your config file to even *think* about changing the time! ;-)
<ner0x> You're old?
<MrPenguins> No, I'm full of ****. :)
<ner0x> Often the same. hah
<MrPenguins> lol
<ner0x> I just got rid of my win box.
<MrPenguins> \o/
<ner0x> I'm doing more and more development these days. Just easier this way.
<MrPenguins> I'd call that a win!
<ner0x> Well I've been using linux for years.
<ner0x> Definitely my favorite. But now there's a need for it, which is nice.
<MrPenguins> I kicked the MS habit around 2006
<MrPenguins> Never looked back
<MrPenguins> Loads more fun people here :)
<ner0x> Well yeah, unfortunately I needed it for school.
<MrPenguins> *sigh*
<MrPenguins> Or, your school needs a re-education. :)
<ner0x> It was an 3d modeling major.
<ner0x> And blender wasn't going to cut it.
<MrPenguins> Heh. I did my masters in 3d
<MrPenguins> Seriously though, what do you find seriously missing from Max / Maya?
<MrPenguins> (ok Houdini has cool stuff going for it)
<ner0x> Well, the fact my professors only accepted max files.
<ner0x> Probably what it was missing. :)
<MrPenguins> lol
<MrPenguins> Theres a guy developing voxel modelling in Blender at the moment
<MrPenguins> Same guy that added volumetrics
<ner0x> I liked modeling.
 * ner0x <3's programming though.
<MrPenguins> More of an animator myself. Mel script was pretty sweet tho
<ner0x> Ew.
<MrPenguins> lol
<ner0x> I will disagree with you there.
<ner0x> It's cool... unless you're programmed before.
<MrPenguins> I just liked that you could just grab it and drag it to a gui element. Not much of a programmer myself. ;)
<ner0x> Then it's like trying to kill a T-Rex with a butter knife.
<MrPenguins> roflol
<MrPenguins> I'd take 'im!
<MrPenguins> The less programming I have to do the happier I am.
<MrPenguins> I'm glad other people like it though. :)
<ner0x> Yeah, it's a hobby that ends up being what you want to do with your life.
<ner0x> Coincidentally I started a website design company.
<ner0x> And I meet with my first client Thursday.
<ner0x> So.... I have to go work on some concepts.
<MrPenguins> lol. I didn't *want* to get into webdesign, but there's so much demand for it it's kind of hard to avoid...
<MrPenguins> k have fun!
<ner0x> I'l be around. Goodnight.
<MrPenguins> later!
<ner0x> Well, I guess I have a few questions for you.
<ner0x> Since your in web design.
<ner0x> I find myself having a very hard time picking the colors for a layout.
<ner0x> I can lay out what I want, mark up, validate, css, javascript, etc.
<MrPenguins> Well, are you using an app to help, like Agave, or modelling other sites designs?
<ner0x> When it comes to making the colors go together. It just doesn't work. Any suggestions.
<MrPenguins> Sometimes just browsing monster template can help
<MrPenguins> Knowing colour theories pretty important, too.
<ner0x> I know the complimentary, tetrad, etc.
<MrPenguins> Checkout the package "Agave" though. That can show you how some of the most common colour patterns work
<MrPenguins> Generally though it can help to get an idea of the feel you want to get across and just look up that word on somewhere like Deviant art
<ner0x> rhttp://www.colorschemedesigner.com/
<ner0x> Is typically what I use to get a "scheme" together.
<ner0x> I just never use it appropriately.
<MrPenguins> Neat. Hadn't seen that one.
<ner0x> That one is incredible.
<ner0x> You'll be thanking me, especially if you do web design.
<MrPenguins> You have to adjust colours too for perception. EG a larger area will look brighter and more saturated than a small one.
<ner0x> I have a lot to learn.
<MrPenguins> It *is* pretty cool, I have to say :)
<MrPenguins> Don't we all. :)
<ner0x> That and making banners.
<MrPenguins> I wouldn't get too hung on numbers though. Find cool art that gets the feel youre looking for across and look at the colours they use
<ner0x> Well, I'm not sure what to charge for this either. :-/
<ner0x> Any.. um.. Ideas what is fair?
<MrPenguins> What exactly are yyou doing
<MrPenguins> Template from scratch?
<MrPenguins> Coding?
<MrPenguins> Just installing pre-made stuff?
<ner0x> Well, depends. I don't have any templates, so I'll be coding the website, designing, and setting it up on my own host.
<MrPenguins> Coding from scratch, or using something like Joomla / Drupal?
<ner0x> Catalyst
<MrPenguins> I undercharged about thew firt 20 times
<luis_> Hello I have problems with bluetooth: The icon appears in gray and doesn't let me do nothing, My acer aspire bluetooth button does anything: Instead of turning bluetooth on, the volume bar appears, wtf? need help pls
<MrPenguins> Mainly from "thinking" that I understood the client, and that they understood me
<MrPenguins> Make sure that *every* detail is in writing. Even the obvious stuff. Especially what happens *when* it takes longer than anticipated and what happens if they add stuff
<MrPenguins> (they always do)
<White_Pelican> I need help with configuring kmail for kde 4. I am running karmic
<ner0x> MrPenguins: I'm typically going to ask a flat rate, then a rate to host.
<ner0x> For exmaple $300 for the site, $50 a month to host.
<MrPenguins> OK, if you're going flat make sure *everything* is in the written agreement
<MrPenguins> Projects always get larger and you don't want to end up working for peanuts
<MrPenguins> This happens *very* often!
<ner0x> MrPenguins: This is a site project really.
<luis_> Hello I have problems with bluetooth: the icon appears in gray and doesn't let me do nothing. My acer aspire 4520 bluetooth button does anything: Instead of turning bluetooth on, the volume bar appears, wtf? need help pls
<MrPenguins> Every project grows when it starts./ Just make sure its defined.
<ner0x> MrPenguins: So you think and hourly charge should be applied for "extras"
<MrPenguins> Trust me. I've ended up working for $1/hr because of this on a flat rate :(
<MrPenguins> Definitely!
<MrPenguins> You just need to have written *precisely* what is "in scope"
<ner0x> Reasonable hourly rate is what?
<White_Pelican> can some help or point me to the appropriate channel?
<MrPenguins> standard is often $50-$60/hr
<MrPenguins> If you'rew starting out a bit less
<ner0x> White_Pelican: #kde might help
<ner0x> MrPenguins: I was going to go $25
<ner0x> Until my work starts being worth $50
<MrPenguins> Sure. It's your first job
<MrPenguins> Thats reasonable
<luis_> Hello I have problems with bluetooth: the icon appears in gray and doesn't let me do nothing. My acer aspire 4520 bluetooth button does anything: Instead of turning bluetooth on, the volume bar appears, wtf? need help pls
<ner0x> MrPenguins: Fortunately, as well, my clients won't know anything about the internet or websites, for that matter.
<MrPenguins> Just make sure the job is well defined. I can't say that enough...
<MrPenguins> The non-technical clients always think everything is just "push a button to change everything"
<ner0x> MrPenguins: Not that I would attempt to screw over a client. But their expectations are *much* lower than say, your average company.
<MrPenguins> ner0x: Sure. I work with people I trust, but it's not about that. It's about making sure everyone understands each other
<MrPenguins> ner0x: Some of my best friends have been my worst customers
<ner0x> MrPenguins: Fortunately I work in construction.
<ner0x> I know how to "clearly define" what is in my scope of work. :)
<MrPenguins> Excellent. That's honestly the #1 thing of all :)
<ner0x> I own www.kylondesign.com
<ner0x> Notice how it's empty.
<MrPenguins> lol! I just put up the new Krita site at krita.org
<MrPenguins> Still needs some work...
<MrPenguins> Is kylon anything to do with Battle Star Galactica?
<ner0x> MrPenguins: That's Cylon. :)
<MrPenguins> I know. Just wondering if thats where the idea came from...
<ner0x> No, no idea really.
<ner0x> Eventually I'll just have premade templates and it'll be sort of "plug n play"
<MrPenguins> Eventually? You can usually find and modify free ones quickly enough.
<MrPenguins> Sometimes it is faster to build from scratch though.
<ner0x> Where?
<MrPenguins> I usually just Google it as it changes
<MrPenguins> I'm a big fan of using as much pre-made as possible :)
<MrPenguins> Krita.org is a modified free template I found
<MrPenguins> "colourfall" from memory
<ner0x> Really? It's awesome. Where did you get it from.
<ner0x> I need to learn how to do that.
<MrPenguins> There's also open source web design, but their templates are pretty meh
<MrPenguins> Uh, dont remember. Some site I found on Google. There's hundreds.
<MrPenguins> Even if you take a template from another piece of software and strip it.
<ner0x> Open Source are kind of meh.
<MrPenguins> Indeed.
<ner0x> Is it theft if I use the layout and change all the content?
<jlangston> What is the name of the linux based software to check on computer problems, cpu and stuff?  It's a linux based boot cd you can download ?  There are two of them and I dont' remember the names of either
<MrPenguins> You can't really copyright a layout.
<ner0x> jlangston: memtest86 for memory
<MrPenguins> Just don't use their code
<MrPenguins> Look at what they do and reverse engineer your own version
<jlangston> In fact, you can not copyright a layout.  See apple .vs. microsoft "lisa interface"
<jlangston> It was established you can not copy right "look and feel"
<ner0x> MrPenguins: I wouldn't even, especially if it's a technology based site. Catalyst would have to do things differently.
<MrPenguins> Amazon have tried. They've never really tried to enforce it though
<ner0x> Alright, well I have a lot of work to do.
<ner0x> Thanks for all of your help.
<jlangston> ner0x that wasn't one of the ones I heard of
<jlangston> it was like a linux boot cd with all kinds of utilities on it.  somehere in here told me today when I was on other machine
<MrPenguins> no problems and good luck. Just remember *defined* and *in writing!*
<jlangston> one started with a g like grfx or something
<jlangston> the other was soemthing long started with s I think, 2 words then small word
<jlangston> google didn't help me much, too many hits
<ner0x> MrPenguins: Thanks.
<ner0x> Goodnight all.
<MrPenguins> no problem
<MrPenguins> night!
<jlangston> anyone been on all day who wants to search back for "Serpardum"? :D
<jlangston> that is who I was logged in as
<luis_> Hello I have problems with bluetooth: the icon appears in gray and doesn't let me do nothing. My acer aspire 4520 bluetooth button does anything: Instead of turning bluetooth on, the volume bar appears, wtf? need help pls
<tweek> hey i have a question guys... is there any cmd prompt type deals where i can check all connneced computer to my network?
<tweek> is anyone here?
<jussi01> no :D
<luis_> Hello I have problems with bluetooth: the icon appears in gray and doesn't let me do nothing. My acer aspire 4520 bluetooth button does anything: Instead of turning bluetooth on, the volume bar appears, wtf? need help pls
<tweek> how can i net stat to see my vpn?
<tweek> with kubuntu
<luis_> Hello I have problems with bluetooth: the icon appears in gray and doesn't let me do nothing. My acer aspire 4520 bluetooth button does anything: Instead of turning bluetooth on, the volume bar appears, wtf? need help pls
<kluged> anyone want to solve my problem..?  :)  lol..
<kluged> I'll take that as a no... in that case, if i have one computer with ubuntu/samba running, and another with kubuntu, shouldn't i be able to access my files on the samba server?
<jussi01> kluged: yes.
<jussi01> kluged: open dolphin, then smb://addressofserver
<jussi01> theres also a samba browser, but Im not sure if it works as I never use it.
<avihay> tweek: netstat was originally a unix program
<kluged> Thanks Jussi!  i attempted, it's not bringing anything up and says 'timeout on server' at the bottom
<kluged> same thing happens when i go through the Network folder/link at left.  i see the windows domain but nothing inside
<kluged> (and it's working currently from a windows box)
<kluged> Hey, you rhyme with purple!
<yang__> What is the pulse audio server good for ?
<yang__> I just removed it, because of a browser sound issue
<kluged> i've only heard of Alsa mixer
<kluged> "PulseAudio (formerly Polypaudio) is a cross-platform, networked sound server commonly used on Linux operating systems. It is intended to be an improved drop-in replacement for the Enlightened Sound Daemon (ESD)."
<kluged> <-wikipedia :P
<yang__> haha yeah i read ubuntu article about it
<danny_is_on_irc> Question: (new to linux in general) I have a php script to create image gallery from a folder of folders of images. Problem is, whenever I paste a new folder (gallery) in, php can't create the thumbs directory inside. Error is cause of permissions I've found out. When I explicitly set permissions it works, so how can I either a: grant permissions to "www-data" (the 'owner' of thumbs) or make the parent directory's permi
<yang__> it would be nice to leave but its current config is causing no sound
<yang__> chown -R user directory
<danny_is_on_irc> i was just reading about chown
<danny_is_on_irc> Will that affect all the new folders I paste in too?
<yang__> affects directory and sub directories
<yang__> future and now
<danny_is_on_irc> sweet. its future I'm concerned with. (Having to apply permissions manually would defeat purpose of non-SQL image gallery i'm trying to run)
<kluged> i had sound issues back in ubuntu 7 on an older computer, had to twiddle with Alsa mixer a bunch.  i think driver issues are beating down linux..
<yang__> right haha . well you should be good
<danny_is_on_irc> so I can just type:   chown -R /etc/whatever/thisfolder     right?
<yang__> yupp
<danny_is_on_irc> thanks a bunch!
<yang__> chown -R /var/www www-data
<yang__> o lol backwards chown -R wwww /var/www
<yang__> but anyway kluged
<yang__> Pulse Audio  nice to have but problems with config. Tried purging and reinstalling no effect. .. hmm .what do you think?
<kluged> oh, i'm no expert.  i keep running into issues like that...like installing new linux drivers for a comman video card, then having no video at all :P
<kluged> i'd probably just leave it off though
<yang__> for now lol
<yang__> so i noticed support on IRC is lacking
<kluged> my audio issue was fixed in a new version of ubuntu.
<kluged> then it was broken again
<kluged> then fixed...
<yang__> last time 2 times i have come with issues i have got get a ubuntu compat pc switch windows buy new printer
<yang__> ubuntu 9.10 fixed sound issue for me haha
<kluged> :)  it's so frustrating though
<kluged> i was looking at netbooks and finding only Windoze pre-installed ones
<yang__> dell sells preinstalled ubuntu
<kluged> finally found that Dell sells their mini 10v w/ ubuntu
<yang__> yeah haha
<yang__> but wish more support from community. i try when i can
<kluged> really, i've got tons of legal ways to get full versions of windows.  i don't want to pay again for a new oem license
<kluged> ha, then fry's ignores me for a half-hour and finally tells me they don't sell without windows.  then they sell me the wrong ram :(
<yang__> nice
<yang__> I like dells open source thing
<yang__> the reason they wont discount you is OEMS pay $50 a license
<kluged> same here.  they don't offer the same computer options with it
<yang__> you say no windows . they cant do more than $50 then they have overhead costs to get rid of license stickers + OS
<kluged> yea, i've heard of ways to get out of the microsoft tax but what a pain in the arse
<yang__> yeh haha
<yang__> im done with windows tho.
<kluged> that's why we need lobbyists
<yang__> Training for OSX , Windows 2008 and Linux though
<danny_is_on_irc> yuck! I got a ton of "chown: changing ownership of *; operation not permitted" errors
<kluged> nice.  i have things i need on windows though
<yang__> sudo chown -R user /dir
<kluged> Haiku is looking ok
<yang__> the sudo makes you root and allows you to have the athority to do that
<danny_is_on_irc> will that remove my permissions btw?
<yang__> its like administrator mode
<yang__> no.
<yang__> -R stands for recursive
<danny_is_on_irc> k. brb. Thanks again.
<kluged> you're changing which user owns the directories
<yang__> i wish my problems were that simple plus help lol
<yang__> yeh i have been ubuntu for 2 years now
<yang__> no training and very basic trouble shooting ability haha
<yang__> but i have been tech support for ever
<kluged> nice, that's probably the only way to get good at this..
<yang__> haha . So dell ubuntu PC's are expensive
<yang__> i would rather build my own at that cost
<yang__> $1089 for 3GB ram and a 2 core 2 GHZ proc
<kluged> yea, but netbooks can't really be built from scratch
<Smurphy> yang__: I don't buy at dell. In germany there is a shop called alternate (Online), they are working together with computer magazines, and they built state of the art machines, with good cpomponents, and a low price.
<yang__> to bad im america haha
<Smurphy> :)
<yang__> thats okay i like to build PC's haha
<Smurphy> Netbooks ? Who needs a netbook ? I have an old 6310i Nokia phone, and an iPod touch ... that is my Netbook :D
<yang__> i hate netbook idea. to small
<Smurphy> yang__: did that too for years - but they build it, test it, and it's even cheaper for me that way :)
<yang__> and i dont have money for a netbook + laptop haha
<danny_is_on_irc> well... that command worked. But now I can't paste new folders in there. (is there a way to just make it public?)
<yang__> give your self permission
<yang__> add your self to the group
<yang__> or change the group to you
<yang__> chgrp -R username /folder
<danny_is_on_irc> k. brb.
<yang__> chmod -R g+rwx
<yang__> chmod -R g+rwx /dir*
<danny_is_on_irc> woa. are these separate steps
<yang__> yes
<Smurphy> ok - work is calling. going to stealth mode ...
<yang__> haha
<yang__> o srry the last to wernt the chmod is only one srry
<yang__> he will be back lol
<danny_is_on_irc> So i'll need to add user "www-data" and then add www-data to group?
<yang__> im killin myselfs lol i has work 2moro in 8 hours. need sleep
<yang__> there should already be www-data
<yang__> if you change the owner
<yang__> so if there is a group then you can add urself
<yang__> but i would just change the gruop on the files to your username if your the only to use it
<danny_is_on_irc> I took back permissions. Is there a cmd line to add www-data to the group that I'm in?
<yang__> you mean add your self to the www group
<yang__> can you do me a favor. run ls -l dirname
<yang__> and can you paste the top part where is says dir rxrxrxw asdfajsd ....
<danny_is_on_irc> yea. its on a dif. machiine but I'll type it.
<yang__> i dont need all of the output just online
<danny_is_on_irc> drwxr-xrwx  3  danny  danny  <numbers> <date> <foldername>
<yang__> okay you should be able to edit that file
<yang__> can you run ls -l /dir-adove-dir | grep "dir" and past the output it should be like "wwww-data" in there along wit rwxrwx---
<Smurphy> danny_is_on_irc: That is a very bad ownership on your directory ... World has write access ...
<yang__> so if the directory was /var/www then ls -l /var/ | grep "www"
<kluged> yang__: gonna reboot, may be back.  have a good one!
<yang__> kluged: you 2 haha
<danny_is_on_irc> thanks
<yang__> thanks?
<danny_is_on_irc> yea.
<yang__> working or what/
<danny_is_on_irc> no not yet
<yang__> so did you get the permissions of that directory
<danny_is_on_irc> saw that you had work soon. Feel free to bail. I should be reading documentation to learn a bit anyhoo
<yang__> o no haha
<yang__> gunna help you out first
<danny_is_on_irc> actually everythings in my home dir
<yang__> so what user needs access to files?
<yang__> is security a concern?
<danny_is_on_irc> danny/web_alias/shampoo/imagefolders
<danny_is_on_irc> actually no
<yang__> you only?
<danny_is_on_irc> I'm just trying to give PHP access
<yang__> php gets access though www-data?
<danny_is_on_irc> mkdir() was failing and my Image gallery script wasn't working
<yang__> right because PHP doesn't have write access to the /imagefolders
<danny_is_on_irc> well... it makes a thumbs folder if one isn't already there. And permissions says www-data on it
<yang__> okay.
<danny_is_on_irc> everything works when i manually set permissions recursivly... but the point of this is to make creating a new gallery page as simple as dropping a folder in
<yang__> right
<danny_is_on_irc> and new folders by default havn't had the permissions necesary
<yang__> so what we can do it add you and www-data as permisions
<yang__> you as group and www-data as owner
<yang__> then set permissions for both of you
<danny_is_on_irc> do I have to add www-data as a group member of danny (my group)?
<yang__> no
<yang__> first to commands
<yang__> chown -R www-data ~/web_alias/shampoo/imagefolders
<yang__> chgrp -R danny ~/web_alias/shampoo/imagefolders
<FloodBotK2> yang__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danny_is_on_irc> i'll give that a shot
<yang__> chmod -R u+rwx ~/web_alias/shampoo/imagefolders
<yang__> chmod -R g+rwx ~/web_alias/shampoo/imagefolders
<yang__> what all of this does is sets the owner as www-data, and you as the group, and gives you both full permisions to use the folder
<danny_is_on_irc> k. did all that. Let me test a copy & paste folder, and refresh the php page. brb
<yang__> moment of truth haha
<danny_is_on_irc> aww...... error on php page load:   mkdir() ... Permission denied
<danny_is_on_irc> oh. Is it noteworthy that the I'm doing all the folder copy/pastes through Samba?
<yang__> do you want to run ls -l /dir-above-dir | grep "dirname" again so we can se permissions
<yang__> potentially haha
<yang__> first though are permissions correct for linux though haha
<Creap> When I booted up KDE, I got some error regarding .ICEAuthority permissions. I had to start failsafe and remove it to be able to start KDE.
<yang__> Danny?
<danny_is_on_irc> some are different than others
<Creap> Is that known? Why does it happen?
<yang__> that line should have given you one line of output
<danny_is_on_irc> here: drwxrwxrwx  3  www-data danny
<yang__> that looks more than rite
<yang__> infact any one at all can rite to that directory
<danny_is_on_irc> i might have messed up. I took everything after | out
<yang__> ahhh
<yang__> thats why
<yang__> dosn't matter
<danny_is_on_irc> oh i think i found it!
<yang__> everybody can rite to that directory
<danny_is_on_irc> the file folder that I just pasted in is .... danny danny
<yang__> intresting that samba cannot
<yang__> did it show up there?
<danny_is_on_irc> everything else in that directory is drw... www-data danny  ....
<yang__> and the one you pasted is danny's
<danny_is_on_irc> yea.
<yang__> right because you own the file .
<yang__> and php wont read it because you own it
<danny_is_on_irc> line looks liek this:   drwxr-xr-x  2  danny  danny  4096 <date> <time> <foldername>
<yang__> right . the first danny is the owner
<yang__> the second danny is the group
<yang__> what we want it to look like is www-data danny
<yang__> witch the 4 commands did
<yang__> but the problem is we have to run the  Chown -R command
<yang__> we want to do this forever not one at a time
<danny_is_on_irc> yea. that's just like setting the permissions manually like i was doing before.
<danny_is_on_irc> Is there a public or "all-access" location in the filesystem that i can symlink to?
<danny_is_on_irc> and use that instead?
<yang__> hmm. i dont think so
<danny_is_on_irc> These image galleries are back-ups (resized/optimized for web/etc) anyway
<yang__> outside of you home directory you shouldn't have write access
<danny_is_on_irc> Rats
<yang__> trying to think of what to do permissions problem
<yang__> umask maybe but thats horrrible security
<broderic> hey everyone
<broderic> :-D
<broderic> can someone help
<broderic> me with my sound system problem
<kluged> yang__: well i didn't get my problem solved but i gotta sleep.  i did get some kind of error message to look into though
<szal> yang__: except for /tmp
<yang__> using /tmp for web server sounds like a bad idea
<szal> I didn't say to use that
<yang__> cron job maybe that runs permissions change
<yang__> delays ...
<yang__> ACL?
<yang__> kluged: o do you have flash problem?
<szal> how about sticky bit?  I'm not that much into permissions that I knew what this does though..
<yang__> kludged: ok cya
<danny_is_on_irc> thanks again
<yang__> danny this sounds like what you need:
<yang__> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/applying-default-permissions-for-newly-created-files-within-a-specific-folder-605129/
<yang__> it uses ACL's
<yang__> i have never set this up before , but i can at least point you the right direction
<yang__> any way less than 7 hours before work
<yang__> have fun i g2g
<jack2005> ciao a tutti
<jussi01> !it | jack2005
<ubottu> jack2005: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jack2005> ok tanks
<seraphim_> hi all
<kavurt> seraphim: is something wrong?
<kaddi> hi,my system has been slowing down to a halt these last view days. It seems X is almost constantly using 40-70% of CPU and the remainder will be used by FF, Thunderbird or Amarok and konversation. I believe I have a rather new system (CPU 2.4GHz dualcore, 3Gb RAM) and I should be able to play videos without hanging, even if they are on youtube
<kaddi> Can I continue using kde programs but switch only desktopmanager to improve things? use xfce or something?
<ahox> kaddi, try to disable desktop effects
<alokito> kwin effects are being so after I disable and re-enable it with alt+shift+f12 command
<alokito> why is this happenning?
<alokito> slow*
<alokito> it's very smooth after startup, I have al geforce 9500 gt graphics
<kaddi> ahox: I disabled desktop effects, there is some improvement, but it's still lingering about 30-50% of (each) CPU. It jumps up when I play a movie or do anything though
<ahox> kaddi, what graphicsdriver do you use?
<kaddi> What kind of machine would I need to be able to run KDE smoothely? The laptop is barely a year old
<kaddi> intel drivers
<alokito> hello? :-/
<ahox> can you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<kaddi> yes
<ahox> kaddi, this sounds rather good to me. I have kde on some 3-5 year old machines
<ahox> And our netbooks and travellaptops run on kde, too...
<kaddi> http://pastebin.com/f469f54c6
<kaddi> I pastebined the entire log, I hope that's what you wanted
<saintk> hiya, i am kinda new to Kubuntu desktop enviorment. I only have experiance in text. I just installed VNC trough the GUI package manager. Should i expect it now somewere in the "start" menu ?
<kaddi> saintk: I would expect it to be in the start menu, but if it isn't you can add it yuorself, by editing the start menu editor
<saintk> kaddi: in what section would you expect it to be?
<kaddi> internet probably saintk
<saintk> i think i found it, cheers!
<kaddi> yw
<ahox> kaddi, sry, I was AFK. Anyway, the GM965 is known to cause problems.
<kaddi> so there's nothing I can do?
<kaddi> is that a kde problem or a ubuntu problem?
<ahox> that's a driver problem, so Xorg's. The bug has been put upstream
<kaddi> I thought drivers were integrated into kernel recently (or I must have completely misunderstood some stuff... :p)
<ahox> There may be a solution by now. I just remeber reading about it
<kaddi> ah cool!
<kaddi> that would be awesome
<ahox> kaddi, partly they are. However, Xorg still does the 3D stuff and some more
<ahox> sry, I remember reading about the problem, not the solution
<kaddi> ok, good to know :)
<kaddi> ah, lol... I was being to optimistic
<ahox> So back to your original question. Using another windowmanager actually may help
<kaddi> ah cool
<ahox> Have you tried fluxbox?
<kaddi> no, never heard of it
<kaddi> so can I just download it and run it with a --replace or something and it'Ll start instead of kwin?
<ahox> Or the xfce wm sounds good, too
<ahox> kaddi, just type xfwm4 --replace
<kaddi> ahox: I just downloaded fluxbox, gonna try that first. :) How do I stop kwin (and will it disconnect me from IRC?)
<ahox> kaddi, you can kill kwin (kquitapp kwin) however be warned. Once you do this you do not have wm anymore, that is no more moving/selecting/minimizing etc windows anymore
<ahox> so have konsole in front of you, close or at least minimize the other windows
<ahox> then type in one line: kquitapp kwin; fluxbox
<ahox> xfwm4 has the advantage that with the --replace switch you can replace another wm. kwin has the same
<kaddi> k, thx. If someone thing goes wrong, you'll see me disconnect shortly ;)
<saintk> does kubuntu have a default wirewall enabled or something?
<iceroot> how to use firefox 3.x with kprinter-dialog?
<||arifaX> i received ubuntu 9.10 via shipit. none of the cds shows if 32 or 64 bit on the cd or the booklet. any ideas? can someone clarify that out?
<szal> saintk: if you want a wirewall, use Windows :P  their fw is more like a barb-wired fence ;)
<BOZG> szal: Terrible joke :P
<saintk> well i am more wondering because i cannot establish an outside connection
<Tm_T> saintk: there's firewall but it's blocking nothing by default
<saintk> ok thanks
<saintk> and one more question, how do i switch to root if i wasnt asked during setup to enter a root pw? it only asked me to create a user account
<Tm_T> !sudo | saintk
<ubottu> saintk: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<saintk> ah, so su root is no longer a permitted way to switch to root?
<kaddi> don't ask what happened -.-
<kaddi> I'm so stupid
<szal> saintk: never was on *buntu
<saintk> ah allright thanks
<kaddi> fluxbox seems to lower CPU usage which is good. :) Still isn't really low though :/
<kaddi> I'll check out the options and try xfce next :)
<szal> saintk: if you want a 'real' root account, there are ways to do that (attention: unsupported), or use another distro ;)
<kaddi> ahox: If I wanted to return to kwin can I just kwin --replace or do I need sudo kwin --replace? It tells me that a windowmanager is already running and kwin wouldn't be started
<saintk> szal: cheers
<ahox> just kwin --replace . It's an user process
<kaddi> it replies: KWIN: A windowmanager seems to be runninng, KWin won't be started
<ahox> fluxbox may not honour the --replace. So just do an killall fluxbox; kwin; some caution applies as before
<saintk> what i dont get here. i installed VNC and i can open a local connection from kubuntu itself, the service works fine. I just cannot remotely connect to it (machine is on the same LAN and has proper network access). Also a portscan on the device doesnt show 5900 as open
<ahmedtaufiq> i cannot download the updates, can any one help me on this issue
<ahmedtaufiq> ??
<kaddi> what happens when you try to download?
<ahmedtaufiq> in the status bar, it say you have 43 bug fix updates
<ahmedtaufiq> when i download it says, connection failled
<ahmedtaufiq> however my internet connection is very good and fast
<ahmedtaufiq> ??
<kaddi> have you tried using a different server maybe? where do you connect to?
<ahmedtaufiq> i dont know how to do this
<ahmedtaufiq> can u tell me ?
<kaddi> start kpackagekit, click on options, select "edit softare sources" and in the dropdown menu select a different server, preferably one that is close to you
<zeltak> hi guys! anyone knows where one could dl the All the oxygen set in svg form?
<kaddi> ahox: I tested fluxbox, kwin and xfwm4 and they have essentially the same cpu usage (without desktop effects for kwin)
<kaddi> still might switch to aonother one... I think I like xfwm :)
<ahmedtaufiq> thnx alot kaddi
<kaddi> ahmedtaufiq: is it working now :)
<ahmedtaufiq> i have selected main server
<ahox> kaddi, hava  look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/419264
<ahox> maybe this helps, but otherwise I am out of ideas.
<||arifaX> I received ubuntu 9.10 via shipit. none of the cds shows if 32 or 64 bit on the cd or the booklet. any ideas? can someone clarify that out?
<kaddi> ahox: stupid question: can I enable and use desktop effects with xfwm4?
<ahox> I don't know xfwm. If so it should be in the xfwm4-settings
<Tm_T> kaddi: no really
<kaddi> ahox: I'm gonna check out the retro packages and see if that helps. :)
<kaddi> Tm_T, ahox thanks, will check the xfwm settings then :)
<Tm_T> kaddi: window managers containing "fancy effects" are basicly Kwin and Compiz
<kaddi> ok, this is probably just me being stupid again, but... I went to this page: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-retro and followed the instructions for adding the rep. I added the deb-lines for the ppa to sources.list, I imported the key. I did an sudo apt-get update and it is not fetching the lists from that ppa. Where did I go wrong?
<vistakiller> geia
<luiz> 1
<caput> ,³,ün N 3ü
<caput> can anyone reccomend an usb wireless dongle? bought the wrong one ...
<jussi01> caput: the huwei ones work well last time I checked.
<caput> found a list in wiki but would like to know if anyone has experience
<jussi01> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<loca|host> hello all
<caput> cool thx!
<loca|host> i've plugged a datashow to my notebook
<loca|host> and i cant switch the output to it
<loca|host> using the fn+screenswitch key
<loca|host> how can i activate the dual monitor mode ?
<ghostcube> hi
<ikonia> hello
<crash2k> why am i getting artifacts with kwin enabled?
<iceroot> is there a way to use firefox 3.x with the dialog of kprinter?
<ederico> hello, I'm running Kubuntu 9.10, I update it as soon as updates are available and after my latest update and the required restart I'm experiencing problems when I bootup and get to the login screen. Basically, keyboard, touchpad and mouse are not responding. Can anyone help, please? Thanks. :)
<sil3nt|warri0r> hi
<sil3nt|warri0r> i just updated to 9.10 from 9.04
<sil3nt|warri0r> but now the sound is not working, i dont know how to chk for errors
<sil3nt|warri0r> any help pzl
<Smurphy> sil3nt|warri0r: Make sure you install the backport modules.
<sil3nt|warri0r> Smurphy: through synaptic ?
<Peace-> Hi
<sil3nt|warri0r> i disable the pre-release updates in repositories
<sil3nt|warri0r> Smurphy: how do i chk the sound ?
<sil3nt|warri0r> Peace-: hi
<Smurphy> sil3nt|warri0r: yes, through synaptic. make sure for your running kernel.
<Smurphy> once installed, you reboot your system. It's kernel modules which need to be loaded, so if you don't know how to do it manually, you do it with a reboot.
<amik> is there some way to make Konversation highlight the tab or notify when my nick is mentioned, even when the tab is currently open?
<sil3nt|warri0r> Smurphy: my running kernel is 2.6.31-14-generic
<sil3nt|warri0r> Smurphy: do i also need to enable the pre-release updates in repo ?
<iceroot> someone managed firefox 3.x working with kprinter-dialog? kprinter as print-command is not working
<iceroot> amik: use the OSD from konversation, it will popup a message if you are highlighted, also you can use a command like kdialog which will executed if someone is highlighting your nick (no matter in what tab)
<ederico> hello, I'm running Kubuntu 9.10, I update it as soon as updates are available and after my latest update and the required restart I'm experiencing problems when I bootup and get to the login screen. Basically, keyboard, touchpad and mouse are not responding. Can anyone help, please? Thanks. :)
<zhao> How can i install a simple chinese input method?
<zhao> I use the Firefox ,but i can't use the Simple chinese input method.
<zhao> but i can use it in  the other programs.
<amik> iceroot: thanks. hope they integrate it with the new notification system soon :-)
<infoitis> hello
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Smurphy> Yo mate ...
<knap_> hello all
<knap_> byeeee
<legodude> hi everyone, a bunch of my plasma widgets aren't working, even simple ones like "notes," I get messages to the effect "could not find requested component: plasma_applet_notes"
<legodude> this is on 9.10 with kde 4.3.3
<basilic> ehllo trou
<basilic> hello tous
<Mamarok> !fr | basilic
<ubottu> basilic: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<basilic> soory
<basilic> sorry
<basilic> Hello every body
<basilic> I want to know your Ram usage
<basilic> I think to take 2 more Go of Ram, but when I see the system occupation, I never go over 1go of my 2
<basilic> What's application use lot RAM?
<xenthral> Hi, I was trying to upgrade from 9.04 but my internet connection crashed at some point and the process got stuck trying to download packages, I tried exiting it and restarting but now it says that some program is locking access to /lists/lock
<xenthral> that is - /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<basilic> goodbye everybody
<xenthral> on the website it says that the tool would abort and restart on its on - it never did
<NeKit> xulrunner-1.9.1: Зависит: libnss3-1d (>= 3.12.3) но 3.12.2~rc1-0ubuntu2 будет установлен
<NeKit> (Depends on... but .. will be installed)
<xenthral_> Hi, I was trying to upgrade from 9.04 but my internet connection crashed at some point and the process got stuck trying to download packages, I tried exiting it and restarting but now it says that some program is locking access to var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<BluesKaj> xenthral, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<xenthral_> BluesKaj: I was under the impression the process was still running, thanks
<BluesKaj> xenthral_, there is another command that opens frozen package downloads/installs when using a package manager or apt : sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<xenthral_> doesnt seem to have solved it though
<xenthral_> upgrade tool still barks at me it can't get an exclusive lock
<BluesKaj> run the other command i just posted above
<xenthral_> "unable to get exclusive lock" - "this usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) [is] already running. Please close that application first"
<xenthral_> except, there isn't one
<BluesKaj> or close the update-manager
<xenthral_> it wasnt that one
<xenthral_> it was called 'karmic'
<xenthral_> thanks BluesKaj :)
<sil3nt|warri0r> Smurphy: i installed the backports modules, but still no sound
<sil3nt|warri0r> :(
<sil3nt|warri0r> is there any specific backport kernel module i need to install
<anton__> is it worth reporting that upgrading 9.04->9.10 killed my kde? (had to remove .kde)
<sil3nt|warri0r> anton__: is ur snd working after upgrading ?
<anton__> yeah, fine
<anton__> though I also had to fix the initramfs as it didnt have lvm in it after first reboot
<anton__> sil3nt|warri0r: puleaudio seems ok for me
<BluesKaj> anton__, upgrading killed kde? Whay upgrade method did you use ?
<BluesKaj> what
<sil3nt|warri0r> anton__: my pulse nor alsa is working
<anton__> BluesKaj: the kde upgrader widget (update-notifier ?)
<BluesKaj> update-manager ?
<sil3nt|warri0r> though vlc,xmms,audacious, mplayer playing audio/video (i can see the seek bar moving perfectly). that mean the player is playing the file (audio/video)
<anton__> sil3nt|warri0r: I had problems on my laptop - it didnt boot the 2.6.31 kernel so alsa was stuffed - does uname -r show 2.6.31
<anton__> BluesKaj: yes
<sil3nt|warri0r> but for some bad reason the sound output is not working
<BluesKaj> anton__, try the command line : sudo do-release-upgrade
<anton__> sil3nt|warri0r: what if you try mplayer with "-ao alsa" or "-ao oss"
<anton__> BluesKaj: am already upgraded now - but had to reset all me kde settings to get any plasma working (no background, no panels etc)
<Smurphy> sil3nt|warri0r: Nope. You sure that you have the correct sound devices active ? Mixer shows everything ?
<Smurphy> sil3nt|warri0r: try out mixer, and see if it shows something.
<sil3nt|warri0r> Smurphy: i am trying kmix, alsa mixer, aumix
<anton__> sil3nt|warri0r: I have also had problems where the pc speaker was trying to be used as the main sound device - kmixer showed pcspkr as the output device name
<shadeslayer> how do i create a custom bash script to compile stuff? like i want a single command to do : cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix` -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=debugfull ..
<anton__> shadeslayer: just save it in a file that has a first line of "#!/bin/bash" and make it executable (chmod +x MyFile)
<sil3nt|warri0r> Smurphy: the kmixer only shows "hda intel"
<shadeslayer> anton__:and if i want to run it as a command? like : lspci or cmake,etc ?
<Smurphy> sil3nt|warri0r: Show mixer -> Settings -> Configure channels and check what you have.
<Smurphy> sil3nt|warri0r: yes - I know. had that issue o my T61p too ...
<anton__> shadeslayer: just type the path to the file
<shadeslayer> i want it work in the directory above it
<anton__> then you have to add your command into a dir in your PATH or edit $PATH
<shadeslayer> anton__: ugh,i want a single command to accomplish,i cant type the whole path
<sil3nt|warri0r> Smurphy: it show all channels that avialable
<anton__> shadeslayer: if you have your own little utils it is common to put them in ~/bin/ and then add ~/bin/ to $PATH by adding the following to your ~/.bashrc "export PATH=~/bin/:$PATH"
<shadeslayer> anton__: and the file should be named : new_command.sh : ?
<anton__> shadeslayer: you can name it whatever you like
<anton__> editing the path above will make any executable file in ~/bin/ become available in all your shells
<shadeslayer> anton__: also one last thing,will it display the o/p as it shows with the actual command?
<anton__> (you will have to close the shell and open a new one)
<Smurphy> sil3nt|warri0r: ok - choose those that are of interest to you, and disable all Digital outputs.
<anton__> o/p ?
<shadeslayer> or : source .bashrc
<BluesKaj> anton__, sil3nt|warri0r , pulseaudio could be causing problems with your sound , especially if you dedicated pci soundcards ..i dumped pulseaudio, now the audio is clean as mp3 or digital audio of any sort can be.
<shadeslayer> anton__: like its showing the progress of a compile right now
<anton__> BluesKaj: pulse has been fine for me on my laptop and desktop, but some parts of upgrade to karmic needed kicking
<anton__> shadeslayer: it will just mean you dont need the full path to the command
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> anton__: thanks :D
<BluesKaj> pulse worked ok on jaunty , not as good on karmic , depending on the HW
<sil3nt|warri0r> Smurphy: wat i do ?
<sil3nt|warri0r> oh
<sil3nt|warri0r> Smurphy: yes, the pre selected channels r there
<Smurphy> sil3nt|warri0r: also - go to system-settings -> Multimedia -> device Preferences and check which device is active.
<sil3nt|warri0r> BluesKaj: so will i use alsa or wat ?
<sil3nt|warri0r> Smurphy: k
<Smurphy> sil3nt|warri0r: lso - check in the advanced tab - which backend-device you use. I use Xine.
<Smurphy> sil3nt|warri0r: u use alsa by default anyway.
<sil3nt|warri0r> Smurphy: xine is there only
<anton__> I have xine, and then gstreamer
<anton__> pretty sure my laptop is gstreamer
<BluesKaj> yes, sil3nt|warri0r , alsa is the audio layer you need
<Smurphy> sil3nt|warri0r: ok - should be enough.
<sil3nt|warri0r> Smurphy: system settings shows "hda intel (stac92xx analog)"
<Smurphy> sil3nt|warri0r: yes - I know. had that issue o my T61p too ... u got ?
<BluesKaj> ok gotta go for a bit
<BluesKaj> BBL
<sil3nt|warri0r> BluesKaj: wat pkgs i need to intsall/remove  to enable alsa
<sil3nt|warri0r> Smurphy: do i past the lspci audio putput ?
<Smurphy> sil3nt|warri0r: make a: lsmod | grep snd
<sil3nt|warri0r> k
<Smurphy> sil3nt|warri0r: If you have loads of stuff showing up - that's it ;0
<sil3nt|warri0r> Smurphy: lots of stuffs do shows
<anton__> sil3nt|warri0r: I thought puls actually used alsa for hardware access, and then intercepted all requests for playing through it
<Smurphy> sil3nt|warri0r: then you have the drivers loaded.
<Smurphy> anton__: it actually does that. I disable pusle audio always - it slows down the system, and is intersting only if you want to have audio-mixing capability, or remote sound-devices to be used - e.g. remote Desktop and ave the audio played there.
<sil3nt|warri0r> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<sil3nt|warri0r>         Subsystem: Dell Device 0254
<sil3nt|warri0r>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 30
<sil3nt|warri0r>         Memory at f6dfc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<sil3nt|warri0r>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<FloodBotK2> sil3nt|warri0r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sil3nt|warri0r>         Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
<anton__> lol
<sil3nt|warri0r> :(
<sil3nt|warri0r> sorry frnds
 * sil3nt|warri0r so frusteted here
<maco> sil3nt|warri0r: lspci -nv | grep -A1 0403
<maco> sil3nt|warri0r: the 2nd line tells you the actual hardware id
<maco> sil3nt|warri0r: but thatd be more useful for on a bug report
<sil3nt|warri0r> 0:1b.0 0403: 8086:284b (rev 03)
<sil3nt|warri0r> Subsystem: 1028:0254
<sil3nt|warri0r> @maco
<Smurphy> sil3nt|warri0r: If the audio applications are running fine, means, the play mp3 etc., the the audio subsystem is loaded, just misconfigured. Eventually routed onto the wrong audio-interface.
<Smurphy> sil3nt|warri0r: You have the PCM device (mixer) put on Max ?
<sil3nt|warri0r> Smurphy: yes, i chked many times
<Smurphy> what hardware you have ?
<Smurphy> I mean the system ...
<Smurphy> Oha - a Dell ...
<Smurphy> They usually make no issues. Have you tried booting from a KUbuntu Live CD, and check out the audio-device ?
<sil3nt|warri0r> dell studio 1535
<Smurphy> What you can also do, is create another user, to see if audio works for him :)
<sil3nt|warri0r> on 9.04 it was working fine
<Smurphy> in that case you know you screwed your config ...
<sil3nt|warri0r> i just upgrade to 9.10, everything went fine, but after reboot snd is missing
<sil3nt|warri0r> my desktop also has not changed, i mean the look n feel
<maco> Smurphy: er...dell uses cheap hardware. its likely either a realtek or sigmatel codec. those are notoriously nasty HDA codecs
<Smurphy> maco: Nope - intel chipset on that one.
<maco> im talking about the codec, not the chipset
<maco> Intel & Nvidia are common hardware manufacturers of HDA devices. i'm talking about the codec programmed into the hardware
<Smurphy> maco: as far as I know - the codec has nothing to do with the chipset...
<maco> but the codec has *plenty* to do with whether it works or not
<Smurphy> what will the codec do here ? except decode some raw data and transform it into audible signals. usually done by the CPU anyway.
<maco> the codec determines how the pins are routed
<sil3nt|warri0r> i just chked the log, and i got "pulseaudio is configured for per-user session"
<maco> im not talking about codec like "mp3" or "wav" but how the hardware is setup
<Smurphy> the codec ? not that I knew TBH ...
<maco> the term codec is used in both situations. im talking about the hardware
<Smurphy> Hmmm Never heard the term codec in conjunction with the hardware ...
<maco> anyway, try removing pulseaudio as its not well-tested with kubuntu, just ubuntu
<maco> if that doesnt work, file a bug "ubuntu-bug alsa-base" then when you get into launchpad, change the package name to "linux"
<Smurphy> I know that you can route audio-streams on different physical ports, or even influence if it's analog or digital.
<Smurphy> I don't use pulseaudio here either.
<Smurphy> :)
<maco> Smurphy: yeah i didnt know codec had 2 meanings a couple years ago, but the audio dude for ubuntu was mentoring me on this stuff last year
<maco> oh, i use pulseaudio
<sil3nt|warri0r> Smurphy: so do i switch to alsa, will it work good for kde ?
<maco> its just that i know how
<maco> sil3nt|warri0r: yep thats how kubuntu devs expect you to do it
<Smurphy> sil3nt|warri0r: you have alsa running already ... ;)
<Smurphy> just disable pulseaudio.
<sil3nt|warri0r> Smurphy: how ?
<maco> Smurphy: yes but direct through alsa, as opposed to indirectly via pulseaudio
<Smurphy> sil3nt|warri0r: in the System Settings -> device preference -> Music - make sure HDA Intel (blabla0 is on top of the listing.
<sil3nt|warri0r> Smurphy: i dont see any "device prefences" but only " multimedia"
<Smurphy> Click Multimedia :)
<sil3nt|warri0r> and there the hda intel at top
<Smurphy> Click on the Intel Line, and on the right side/bottom, on Test.
<sil3nt|warri0r> its says, "the hda intel audio system is not working, switching to the next blablabla"
<Smurphy> That is bad. So  - the drivers are not loaded correctly.
<sil3nt|warri0r> :(
<Smurphy> sil3nt|warri0r: I have my config under;l etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Smurphy> sil3nt|warri0r: but I have to admit - i did upgrade from KUbuntu 8.10 to KUbuntu 9.10 :)
<sil3nt|warri0r> oh
<Smurphy> as kubuntn 9.04 was so screwed ...
<Smurphy> didn't work on my mac mini at all ... A real nightmare.
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio is unecessary in a lot of cases , the kernel modules ,alsa-base and alsa-utils have enough tools to do most audio jobs ...pulseaudio is a fav of a dev who is pushing his own agenda ..PA maybe good for some exotic setups but for most situations it's not
<sil3nt|warri0r> so how do i disable pulseaudio and enable alsa for my 9.10 :(
<BluesKaj> make sure you have alsa-base and alsa-utils installed first of all
<sil3nt|warri0r> its there
<sil3nt|warri0r> installed
<Smurphy> ok folks. Have to go ...
<BluesKaj> then sudo apt-purge pulseaudio
<Shaxor> Hay does banshee work for anyone in kubuntu 9.10?
<BluesKaj> Shaxor, ask in #ubuntu, most kde users don't have banshee
<sil3nt|warri0r> Smurphy: thx frnd for ur help
<Smurphy> np ;)
<Shaxor> BluseKaj i think its a problem with kubuntu not banshee
<Shaxor> becasue it works just fine in ubuntu but not in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Shaxor, I wouldn't know , I use vlc for everything
<Shaxor> ah okay
<BluesKaj> banshee is a gnome app and if you are missing some gtk-libs banshee may not work on kde
<sil3nt|warri0r> BluesKaj: is there anything i need to do after purge pulseaudio
<sil3nt|warri0r> ???
<shadeslayer> Hi,how do i find the best mirror server by command line?
<shadeslayer> for installing packages that is
<sil3nt|warri0r> BluesKaj: apt-purge is not there ?
<sil3nt|warri0r> its not is my system
<sil3nt|warri0r> is it apt-get -purge ??
<BluesKaj> sil3nt|warri0r, open system settings/multimedia/music and check the otput device test box for the HW listed there
<BluesKaj> sil3nt|warri0r,  yes
<sil3nt|warri0r> its hda intel
<BluesKaj> sorry about that i always use aptitude
<BluesKaj> sil3nt|warri0r, output device , there's a test box there , click on it for sound test
<sil3nt|warri0r> pulseaudio purging is in progress
<sil3nt|warri0r> its done, do i need to restart ?
<sil3nt|warri0r> i mean reboot ?
<EvilRoey> why does canonical use pulseaudio, considering how I'm always reading of people removing it?
<sil3nt|warri0r> BluesKaj: clicking on the test button nothing happens
<sil3nt|warri0r> BluesKaj: no snd output nor any error msg shows
<BluesKaj> sil3nt|warri0r, type alsamixer in the terminal
<sil3nt|warri0r> the needed cjannels are up. means full sound
<sil3nt|warri0r> BluesKaj:
<BluesKaj> sil3nt|warri0r, make sure the ctrls are at 70% and the boxes don't have an M in them
<BluesKaj> use the arrow keys to move around and use the M key to unmute any ctrls
<sil3nt|warri0r> its 100% and there is 00 instead of MM
<BluesKaj> 100% is too high
<sil3nt|warri0r> in master, headphone
<BluesKaj> it's vol ctrl
<sil3nt|warri0r> in pcm there is no option for muting it
<BluesKaj> right
<korvin> hi
<shadeslayer> korvin: hey
<korvin> yjw can i seepartition table in karmic koala?
<korvin> how*
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | sil3nt|warri0r
<ubottu> sil3nt|warri0r: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<sil3nt|warri0r> BluesKaj: so how do i save eand exit ?
<BluesKaj> sil3nt|warri0r, now you need to follow the above tutorial
<BluesKaj> escape key
<peter______> is this a german room?
<shadeslayer> peter______: nope
<korvin> i've got a problem with grub 1.97 beta)
<BluesKaj> !de | peter______
<ubottu> peter______: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<reagleBRKLN> under karmic, i find runaway nspluginviewers eating up CPU quite a lot, even when no Konq is open anymore. Is this a bug, any recommendations? Running with 64bit Flash.
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: you beat me to it :)
<Shaxor> Hay is there a hotkey command that i can use to suspend in kwin compositing , kinda like the alt+Shift+F12 that restarts it, but a command to turn it off as well?
<korvin> so, how can i see a parition table in konsole?
<shadeslayer> korvin: sure just tell us the problem
<shadeslayer> Shaxor: same combo to turn it off
<peter______> thanks for help!
<BluesKaj> korvin, df -h
<shadeslayer> korvin: sudo fdisk -l
<Shaxor> Oh Thank you Shadeslayer <,< sorry for the noob question
<korvin> thank you very much )
<shadeslayer> Shaxor: hehe,no problem
<BluesKaj> well, time for my daily walk .BBL
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: bye
<Bios_> Hey my external hdd stopped working suddenly... wont show up in dev directory  ... and in windows i got only 'unkown device'
<Bios_> any suggestions?
<klebezettel> hello
<Flootenkerp> Hi, I have ubuntu 9.04 installed with wubi installer, and I only invested 8 gigs. How would I give it more space?
<klebezettel> the shortcut for the quick access plasmoid doesn't seem to work...I can assign a shortcut, but nothing happens If I trigger it...any hint?
<apparle> what should I use instead of hyperterminal (windows)
<jussi01> apparle: what is hyperterminal for?
<apparle> jussi01: I want something to communicate over serial port (with a microcontroller)
<jussi01> !info minicom | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 175 kB, installed size 1164 kB
<apparle> jussi01: anything kde based?
<apparle> I mean KDE or QT based
<Flootenkerp> Hi, I have ubuntu 9.04 installed with wubi installer, and I only invested 8 gigs. How would I give it more space?
<jussi01> apparle: thats CLI based.
<jussi01> how does hyperterminal work?
<Pici>  /22
<Pici> oh, a space.. how'd that get there?
<Flootenkerp> I have ubuntu 9.04 installed with wubi installer, and I only invested 8 gigs. How would I give it more space?
<clustermagnet> guys, F1 key isnt working on my apple keyboard :(
<clustermagnet> kubuntu 9.1
<pmazur> try fn+f1
<clustermagnet> pmazur: :) thank you :)
<clustermagnet> bingo
<apparle> jussi01: it shows whatever is received at the serial port and transmits whatever is typed without echoing it
<clustermagnet> also, im having a nightmare with nvidia
<clustermagnet> after running nvidia-settings... its not able to save to /etc/X11/config :(
<clustermagnet> so i have to rerun it every time
<apparle> clustermagnet: it is supposed to save it to xorg.conf
<Bios_> Hey my external hdd stopped working suddenly... wont show up in dev directory  ... and in windows i got only 'unkown device'
<clustermagnet> apparle: right, xorg.conf :)
<pmazur> maybe you didnt run it with sudo?
<jussi01> apparle: minicom is like getting a terminal on the device over serial
<apparle> clustermagnet: is nvidia GUI or CLI
<clustermagnet> apparle: gui
<apparle> jussi01: and can I adjust the baudrates etc
<apparle> clustermagnet: try running it with kdesudo
<clustermagnet> apparle: ok
<clustermagnet> apparle: also... interesting thing
<clustermagnet> before running nvidia-settings gui... transparency works :)
<clustermagnet> as soon as i run it, and hit dual screen twinview... konsole disables transparency
<clustermagnet> sigh
<apparle> clustermagnet: maybe when you give superuser access to it, it will be able to write to xorg.conf
<clustermagnet> apparle: im sure
<jussi01> apparle: think so, but install and run minicom -s and find out.
<jussi01> !info seyon | apparle - you could also look at this:
<ubottu> apparle: seyon (source: seyon): Full-featured native X11 communications program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.20c-29 (karmic), package size 128 kB, installed size 372 kB
<Pici> putty should also be able to talk to serial devices... although I haven't tested it on linux.
<apparle> ok I'll give both of them a try
<apparle> is there something like bray's terminal etc
<twister> hi
<jussi01> apparle: I think that is seyon.
<Messi> juego de boxeo online http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<Bios_> Hey my external hdd stopped working suddenly... wont show up in dev directory  ... and in windows i got only 'unkown device'
<ovidiu> hy all
<BluesKaj> Bios_, does df -h show anything peripheral ?
<Bios_> nope BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> pastebin the output
<Bios_> http://pastebin.com/dc8d34c6 BluesKaj
<Bios_> sorry for delay
<Bios_> was googling :P
<BluesKaj> Bios_, do you have any other usb devices that you can use to test the buss ?
<Bios_> mouse and anything else is working
<BluesKaj> hmm, like a phone , maybe , just want  to be sure your drive isn't kaput
<Bios_> well it works on a friend's pc
<gioacchino> hey all
<gioacchino> i am using kubuntu 9.10 on 64 bit
<gioacchino> sometimes kontact don't start
<gioacchino> if i look at process there is a kontact
<gioacchino> if i kill it and restart kontact it work
<gioacchino> there is a fix for this ?
<FloodBotK2> gioacchino: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gioacchino> flood ???
<Bios_> brb BluesKaj
<Peace-> gioacchino: yu have to check launching it on therminal
<Peace-> terminal
<gioacchino> understand...
<apparle> !info cutecom
<ubottu> cutecom (source: cutecom): Graphical serial terminal, like minicom. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22.0-1 (karmic), package size 51 kB, installed size 188 kB
<JediMaster> what's the best way of making a kubuntu install usb stick? I've got kubuntu 9.10 installed already, but want to put the installer on a usb stick to install it on other machines
<JediMaster> should I install usb-creator and download the kubuntu cd iso?
<kavurt> JediMaster: usb-creator must be alredy installed on karmic by default
<genii> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kavurt> JediMaster: it should be under Kmenu/System
<rmrfslash> So what are people using for an Office suite on Linux? If OpenOffice really the best option available?
<rmrfslash> *IS
<rmrfslash> cuz if u ask me, it stinks.
<rmrfslash> :P
<kavurt> rmrfslash: most people use openoffice I guess
<Bios_> latex only : P
<rmrfslash> What about koffice?
<rmrfslash> is it any good? I'm installing it now.
<rmrfslash> no drawing toolbar in Kword.
<rmrfslash> :-/
<mirko_> tranformers
<Mamarok> mirko_: do you have a support question?
<Zxcvb> where are the kernel headers in karmic?
<Mamarok> Zxcvb: aptitude search headers tells you that
<Zxcvb> no, I mean where does it put them once installed?
<Mamarok> Zxcvb: ah, ok, in /usr/src/
<davidjheinrich>  I just got an Epson V700, which is supposed to have up to 6400 dpi scanning (optical)...but iscan (Image Scan!) and xsane only let me select up to 3200 dpi...what's up?
<Mamarok> davidjheinrich: I don't know, is it reported to be fully supported in Linux?
<davidjheinrich> the sane-epson2 backend reports it as "known to work with this backend"
<davidjheinrich> sane-epson2.5
<Mamarok> davidjheinrich: according to this website it only says good, not complete support, might be the problem: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-EPSON
<davidjheinrich> ahhh
<davidjheinrich> bummer
<davidjheinrich> guess I have to buy Vuescan if I want 6400 dpi
<davidjheinrich> (although there's barely any diff between 6400 & 3200 dpi in terms of real optical resolution...consumer flatbeds heinously over-state what they're capable of
<Mamarok> sorry, check that list for other manufacturers also, might cost less elsewhere
<Mamarok> Epson is not exactly well known for Linux support, unless HP
<Mamarok> but for scanners it's always a bit a hassle
<davidjheinrich> well, I already have an Epson
<Mamarok> but 3200 dpi is not that bad
<davidjheinrich> I scan 4x5 trannies, on the large format forum, ppl have basically said that for under $2k, Epson is the only scanner in town worth looking at
<davidjheinrich> yea, it's still pretty good
<davidjheinrich> re linux support, well, epson refers to "avasys"
<davidjheinrich> I guess HP would be my next guess for linux scanners (good name, and I'd guess good support, as they have great printer-support...even some of their $10k printers are linux-supported)...but their high-end scanner competing with the Epson V700 isn't supported in linux
<davidjheinrich> Mamoarok, thanks for your help
<luis_> I was just asking myself if there was a way to connect amarok to the ps3, like windows media player can do, so i can share my music without having to pass it to the ps3, u know a way?
<BluesKaj> luis_, is your ps3 connected to the internet
<luis_> of course
<BluesKaj> then you should be able to see it as a device on your network
<BluesKaj> luis_, can you access your router hostpage ? .. it should be listed there by device and IP address
<|moe|> g'evening. i accidentially deleted my trash in dolphin instead of emptying it. how can i get it back?
<Mamarok> |moe|: you mean you deleted th Trash folder?
<|moe|> Mamarok: no, i deleted the trash icon in "locations" of dolphin
<derNeugierige> |moe|: right click on the left sidebar and add an item...
<|moe|> derNeugierige: if i select the icon user-trash, does it "change shape" upon filling like the old one did?
<derNeugierige> test it
<derNeugierige> |moe|: it does
<|moe|> maybe it's better to use the address trash:/ instead of the .local/share/Trash/files right?
<Mamarok> |moe|: yes, that would be the logical one
<|moe|> Mamarok, derNeugierige: thanks guys!
<derNeugierige> |moe|: you're welcome
<Mamarok> |moe|: you are welcome :)
<amgarching> omg, look at the "Details" tab of the progress dialog in KPackageKit http://imagebin.ca/view/7eC9SR0O.html
<|moe|> amgarching: awesome, same on my end. i use apt-get for updating since then
<amgarching> just fun, I use aptitude to update things anyway. moe
<|moe|> amgarching: funny thing indeed
<anita> hi
<anita> anyone here?
<anita> i need help
<derNeugierige> anita: ask
<anita> my computer crashed so i put ubuntu 9.10 on the computer with the intention never to go back to windows , but now i realize i cannot use my ipod touch with ubuntu ...and so i tried to put windows back in so i could use dual os, but it won't work???
<derNeugierige> anita: first install xp and then linux and your dual boot should work
<anita> how can i get linux off the pc
<derNeugierige> format your hd
<anita> i'm not sure how to do it with linux
<derNeugierige> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=partedmagic
<anita>  i have a dell...is it with f12?
<anita> oh ok
<shicmap> hello, I just updated my Kubuntu 9.04 to 9.10. And now I cannot connect to the internet.
<Bauldrick> hi - i'm trying to configure a program to build, but it cant guess my build type... I know I can say like ./configure --build='bla-bla' - but what is my system missing?
<shicmap> what should I do? It cannot detect my wireless internet. If I attach my wireless network adapter, it will keep on popping out a notification saying that the adapter is detected then segfault occurs and the whole system freeze
<Bauldrick> is everyone in #ubuntu then?
<mark_> how do  i setup a printer in kubuntu
<mark_> all the information im finding seems to be out of date
<mark_> its telling me to use the kde printing manager
<mark_> i don't have that on my system
<mark_> then it says use kde print
<mark_> i can't find that either
<mark_> theres no link in the menu to setup a printer
<mark_> theres printer configuration but that doesn't let me add a printer
<mark_> how do i do it?
<Tscheesy> shicmap: hm - do you have a possibility to connect by LAN?
<Bauldrick> mark_ try 127.0.0.1:631
<Bauldrick> in your browser
<mark_> it says the link cannot be opened
<mark_> now it works
<mark_> had to paste it into my browser
<Guest84029> help!! I had kubutnu intrepid on my laptop. never had space to upgrade. today i finally upgraded to jaunty, but now it's screwed
<mark_> whats the user name and password?
<Guest84029> I can login, but the screen only shows the wallpaper, the plasma desktop and the panel are not shown
<Tm_T> mark_: typically your username and password
<mark_> nope
<Guest84029> on first login i saw at least the analog clock still, but I thought it was just a temporary problem, so I restareted again ,and now only blue wallpaper...
<Guest84029> what can i do?
<Tm_T> weird
<shicmap> Tscheesy: no, I use wireless network
<Tm_T> mark_: I never configured mine, it just works, hmmmm
<Guest84029> alt+f2 'konsole' got me to konsole
<mark_> its the root user
<mark_> i remember doing this on my mac
<Guest84029> should i gtriy to upgrade to karmic and hope this will fix it again? or will it make it worse?
<Tscheesy> shicmap: first - you should update your System, then by starting jockey-kde - you can look for a propretery driver (unlock the Repository in kpackagekit) -otherwise i suppose a bug
<shicmap> Tscheesy: sorry, but how can I start jockey-kde. I cannot update my system if there is no connection, I guess..
<Tscheesy> therfore you should look for a LAN-connection i'd propose - sry
<mark_> it doesn't have my printer listed
<shicmap> ok. thanks Tscheesy
<mark_> so can i just use an generic driver that it selected?
<Tscheesy> yw
<Bauldrick> shicmap: did your update finish, you may need to run `dpkg-reconfigure -a` or whatever it is
<shicmap> Bauldrick: I think I did.. My system reported 11 seg faults
<mark_> its not working
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> how can i delete a kubuntu partition?
<ubuntu_> i have 2 primaries on my drive
<ubuntu_> ?????????
<derNeugierige> Lycanow: install partionmanager
<Lycanow> derNeugierige:
<Lycanow> it doesnt let me remove
<Lycanow> the partition
<derNeugierige> sorry partitionmanager
<Lycanow>  by the way my whole hdd is formated as ext4. i made some space to install winXP, do i have to do a slow format or is a quick format enough? (cause it changes to ntfs)
<Tm_T> Lycanow: quick is enough, difference is only if file data is erased entirely or not I believe
<Lycanow> Tm_T: OK
<Lycanow> i ask this cause when i have usb stick and want to change filesystem i need to do slowformat
<Lycanow> right?
<Tm_T> only if you like to make sure there's no data left behind
<Tm_T> though I'm not expert so I might get this all wrong
<hackspider> hi i installed crossover linux 8 and office 2007. when i try to start word or any other application from kickoff it doesn't start, but when i start it from a terminal by ./winword in cxoffice/bin directory it fires up without any problem
<Turin> Hi!
<Turin> Can someone explain me why system hangs out my screen when i play full-screen movie?  Not immediately, after ~30 minutes .
<Turin> Kubuntu Karmic
<Turin> Dragon Player
<Turin> Desktop computer
<GiantTalkingCow> Screen Saver or sleep kicks in and ends up locking up your desktop?
<Turin> GiantTalkingCow: It just switches off
<Turin> GiantTalkingCow: I got that message from monitor "No Signal"
<Turin> GiantTalkingCow: I just can't understand why it happens when program is working
<GiantTalkingCow> That is bizarre.
<GiantTalkingCow> Getting any sound from the speakers, still?
<Lycanow> how
<Lycanow> can i restore grub
<Lycanow> >
<Lycanow> i installed xp
<FloodBotK2> Lycanow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Turin> GiantTalkingCow: No. It power saver, I sure.
<Turin> GiantTalkingCow: How to make this thing look for working stuff, before it switches screen out?
<Turin> shlainn: OK, I didn't use mouse or something, but full-screen have to prevent shutting my screen down.
<Turin> shlainn: In all my systems before Kubuntu Karmic it was
<Lycanow> i have 2 ubuntu partitions and i use a livecd to delete the 1st of the 2. both are primaries, but only the first has the boot flag on it. what should i do?
<Lycanow> what does it do
<Lycanow> when i move my partition
<Lycanow> in the disk
<Lycanow> not change size
<Lycanow> just move it
<FloodBotK2> Lycanow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lycanow> with gparted or partitionmanager
<Turin> Pretty dead chat, huh
<rork> depends on your patience tbg
<Peace--> Turin: mm?
<rork> *tbh
<Turin> Peace--: OK, maybe I wrong, but versus Mint chat...
<Peace--> well here it's onlu kde stuff
<Peace--> inf you go on ubuntu channel
<Peace--> instead of kubuntu you can get more guys
<Peace--> here there are smarter of them xD
<Turin> Peace--: Dragon and power manager in group, isn't it?
<Peace--> Turin: ?
<Turin> Peace--: My questions were about Dragon player and power manager in Kubuntu Karmic.
<Peace--> ok
<Peace--> and what was the problem with that?
<Turin> Peace--: My screen switches off when i look full-screen movie
<Peace--> ahh
<Peace--> that stuff
<Turin> Peace--: In Dragon
<Peace--> well use vlc then
<Peace--> if you think it's only a dragon issue
<Peace--> i have not dragon here
<Peace--> i used vlc for everything
<Turin> Peace--: Maybe you right, but i really want to understand this problem. I didn't saw this never before
<Turin> Not in GNOME, not in Win...
<Peace--> mmm have you turned off , the screen saver ?
<kaddi> hi, how can I join a jabber group with kopete?
<rork> Kaddi: Settings >> Add account >> Jabber
<kaddi> lol, that crashes kopete
<kaddi> quite impressively at that
<kernco> Hi, I need help getting the display for this laptop switched to a projector.  I'm running the 32-bit 9.10 Live CD, and the laptop has an Intel integrated graphics chip.  When I press Fn+F5 to switch to the projector, nothing happens.
<kernco> Output of xrandr: http://pastebin.com/m2f402e33
<Peace--> kernco: mm
<Peace--> maybe you need to create a action
<Peace--> if your systen recognizer Fn and of course F5 you can create a combination
<Peace--> of button
<Peace--> go on system and settings
<Peace--> to do that
<gigasoft> Your input can't be opened:
<gigasoft> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///media/cdrom0'. Check the log for details. any help
<Zxcvb> if I am going to be using a kernel on both a Pentium M and an Core2 system, which processor family would it be best to select?
<gigasoft> i have problem to play encrypted dvd with  many's, i tryed all. any help?
<kaddi> rork: I already have an account, I want to join a multi user chat
<Peace--> !dvd | gigasoft
<ubottu> gigasoft: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gigasoft> hm
<gigasoft> ok thank, you  but i tried that
<Peace--> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras ? gigasoft
<gigasoft> i done that :(
<Peace--> gigasoft: tried vlc?
<gigasoft> yap :(
<Peace--> mmm
<Peace--> ultra mega strange vlc didn't work on dvd
<jussi01> installed the libdvdcss stuff from medibuntu?
<gigasoft> aha
<gigasoft> ...  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<gigasoft> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 73 not upgraded.
<jussi01> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jussi01> be sure to check the licensing for your country.
<gigasoft> ok thank anyway
<kaddi_> is there a fix for the freezes and slowness with intel graphics cards? I thought that was suppose to improve with karmic?
<fourat> am discovering the kubuntu netbook edition
<fourat> on the wiki, its said there's a lot of social widgets
<fourat> i cant see anything like that
<fourat> for example how to add a google calendar plasma widget ?
<lovre> weee, kubuntu and windows7 integration in its highest:   http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/6748/snapshot2y.png
<ign0ramus> hey all.
<kaddi_> hi
<kaddi_> ign0ramus didn't you sort out my intel problems in jaunty?
<kaddi_> do you know how to fix the same issues in karmic?
<ign0ramus> yup, seems like forever ago!
<ign0ramus> kaddi_: it's better than in jaunty, but i use the xorg-edgers ppa
<kaddi_> there's a xorg-edgers ppa for karmic as well?
<kaddi_> maybe I should try it
<ign0ramus> kaddi_: yup, and the swat-x-updates ppa as well
<kaddi_> I tried to get that today, but wouldn't work... don't know what I was doing wrong
<ign0ramus> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/dists/karmic/
<ign0ramus> and http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/
<ign0ramus> kaddi_: I still get some choppiness on fullscreen high-res flash, but sometimes a restart of X fixes it. Still not sure why
 * ign0ramus shrugs
<ign0ramus> kaddi_: and I installed Karmic fresh, so I have no xorg.conf at all... not sure if it would even use it. I had specified the greedy heuristic for intel graphics, but apparently that is done by default now.
<kaddi_> I get 100% cpu usage on a 2.4 Ghz dualcore, when I start flipping windows or somethings just as demanding. It's infuriating
<ign0ramus> kaddi_: try the PPAs
<kaddi_> I have no xorg.conf either
<ign0ramus> kaddi_: if you don't like, just uninstall :)
<kaddi_> wll do
<kaddi_> jeah, I'm seriously looking at alternatives right now
<kaddi_> after 6 years of ubuntu
<kaddi_> but it's just getting worse and worse for me
<ign0ramus> kaddi_: try here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/318209/
<ign0ramus> kaddi_: the PPAs and keys
<ign0ramus> kaddi_: i must admit, i've been using win7 fairly frequently lately :(
<kaddi_> yes I'm considering going back to windows myself... and somehow it's frightening
<kaddi_> lol, I already have the keys :p
<ign0ramus> i actually came in here to see if kde 4.3.3 now has a simple way to format SD cards... I know i can do "sudo mkdosfs..." but is there no right-click > format option?
<ign0ramus> kaddi_: i commend the kde team for the hard work, and making kde4 usable, but little stuff that is simple and people are used to are still apparently missing :/
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, mkisofs ..maybe ?
<ign0ramus> hey BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hi ign0ramus :)
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj: yeah, but to explain to a co-worker who's new to Linux, is there no gui method where i can just tell them to right click and select 'format' like he's done in windows for nearly a decade?
<Quintasan> seconded
<Quintasan> This should be a paperKut!
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, have you tried gparted ?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj: i can issue the mount command and find where the card is mounted and use the "mkdosfs" command, but for a newbie, that's a big turn-off
<fourat_> hello all
<fourat_> i'm trying the notebook kubuntu edition
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj: actually, i haven't thought of that. seems like overkill to format an sd card, but that may work :)
<fourat_> prtty amazing :)
<ign0ramus> fourat_: netbook?
<fourat_> note one ;)
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, well, if he wants to remain a newbie , I suppose so , but if he wants to learn linux then , no pain no gain :)
<Quintasan> fourat_: I'd like to let you know that is marked as a Technical Preview, don't expect everything to work flawlessly
<Quintasan>  :P
<Quintasan> it is*
<fourat_> yes i knew that
<fourat_> i took the adventure anyway:)
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj: i agree, but i switch people to (k)ubuntu because it's 'user-friendly'
 * ign0ramus goes to check the notebook edition
<fourat_> and it is working and charming though
<ign0ramus> fourat_: link plz?
<fourat_> anyway.. i need some help with the widget stuff on  the desktop
<BluesKaj> it ain't windows user-freindly , not yet at least ...it can be but most will eventually encounter the need for the cli .
<fourat_> ign0ramus: google kubuntu notebook
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj: I absolutely love cli, but newbies get scared O_o
<Quintasan> ign0ramus: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook
<fourat_> when i add a new widget, its being added in the bottom of the desktop, i need to personalize the position ...
<ign0ramus> Quintasan: lol. I asked him if he meant 'netbook'. He said no.
<kaddi_> brb
<BluesKaj> expalin how simple the cli is vs windows downloads and installs and the safety factor
<fourat_> i cant get to it
<Quintasan> AFAIK no such thing as notebook edition
<ign0ramus> Quintasan: that's why i asked ;)
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj: i agree, but you know old habits die hard, and when I keep them on a dual-boot, they end up just going back to windows because its more comfortable
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj: but then I get to make a few bucks cleaning their computer in a few months :)
<fourat_> anyone about the widgets?
<ign0ramus> fourat_: i haven't used the NETBOOK remix, but can't you drag widgets to where you want them?
<BluesKaj> yeah ign0ramus , I still dual boot because my friends all use windows and expect me to help when they run into trouble , so keep windows to find solutions
<fourat_> let me check it to confirm
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj: I still need it for my POS lexmark printer, and Rosetta Stone, but nothing more. Although I got Win7, and I'm liking the Media Center. A lot.
<BluesKaj> Win7 is ok , but it's just XP in Vista clothing :)
<kaddi> how can i get the ctrl-alt-del to restart X?
<ign0ramus> kaddi: in System Settings now.
<kaddi> ah, just change the dontzap option, that didn't help at all
<BluesKaj> kaddi, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<kaddi> :p
<Quintasan> omfg
<ign0ramus> kaddi: there's also the alt+sysrq+k option
<ign0ramus> kaddi: but i'm still stuck on ctrl+alt+bckspce
<fourat_> ign0ramus: i've added the activity bar widget, it's now a big switcher between (applications and newspaper) and is placed right in the middle of my desktop, i cant move it, i can only remove it
<BluesKaj> kaddi, or drop to a tty ans startx
<ign0ramus> fourat_: have you unlocked widgets?
<BluesKaj> and
<kaddi> kk, gonna restart again, added the uxa to xorg.conf, updating the inteldrivers didn't change a thing saddl
<kaddi> y
<ign0ramus> kaddi: System Settings > Keyboard & Mouse > Standard Keyboard shortcuts
<fourat_> ign0ramus: how ? (am pretty new to kubuntu, being on ubuntu for some years ago ...)
<BluesKaj> ok genys , take care , ...jam night tonight ..gonna play some tunes
<ign0ramus> fourat_: again, i haven't used the netbook version, but in regular kde, you can right-click the desktop, and select "Unlock Widgets"
<ign0ramus> fourat_: then you can drag them, resize them, etc
<ign0ramus> kaddi: i think uxa is also enabled by default in karmic. (don't quote me on that, though!)
<kaddi> no luck here
<ign0ramus> kaddi: you tried updating with both PPAs?
<kaddi> tried exa and uxa with the new driver, both cores are stuck at 80% with /usr/bin/X taking up a proude 80%
<ign0ramus> kaddi: ouch!
<kaddi> and plasma-desktop is up thre too
<ign0ramus> kaddi: i have similar... laptop is now actually shutting off during fullscreen flash (overheating)
<kaddi> lol, plus the notifications stopped vanishing again :p... that's definitely a regression
<kaddi> not good :/
 * kaddi knocking on wood
<kaddi> the total freezes have actually become less frequent
<ign0ramus> kaddi: and *still* can't turn off the preview option in the Folder View widget!
<kaddi> probably because I disabled desktop effects though, not because kernel/drivers improved
<ign0ramus> kaddi: i have a 1.5ghz C2D, i never even bother with kwin's effects
<kaddi> hehe
<ign0ramus> kaddi: they do look nice, but bring my system to a grind after a while
<kaddi> yeah, I kinda bought that machine 8 month ago with the thought that I would take something expensive, that it could last a couple of years and now I can't even run current OS on it :(
<ign0ramus> kaddi: that's not progress!
<kaddi> you know if there is a ppa for the latest kernel as well just as with jaunty?
<ign0ramus> ign0ramus: i bet it would run Hardy just fine
<kaddi> vista runs quite nicely on it though, a lot better than ubuntu to be honest
<ign0ramus> kaddi: i know... win7 runs quickly, quietly, and cooler than Karmic, but I'm not jumping ship!
<kaddi> but then again, they probably bought the drivers for the intel card...
<ign0ramus> kaddi: before in the tutorial, there wasn't a PPA involved for the kernel updates; we were just wget'ing the packages and installing them with dpkg
<kaddi> I can't really switch, I'm a command line person and that's just a pain on windows
<ign0ramus> kaddi: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ign0ramus> kaddi: me too
<ign0ramus> kaddi: make sure to keep at least 1 stable kernel, as a lot of the RC's break stuff like wireless and sound (believe me, i know)
<kaddi> maybe I'll try to learn powershell, apparently that's supposed to be better
<kaddi> hehe
<kaddi> karmic is running on 2.6.31?
<ign0ramus> kaddi: "uname -a" = Linux lappy 2.6.31-15-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 10 14:54:29 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<kaddi> how odd.. I'm still running 2.6.31-14 and I just did a dist-upgrade and rebooted
<ign0ramus> kaddi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/318223/
<ign0ramus> kaddi: oh, did you get the backports?
<kaddi> ahh.. kk, I only have the traditional pacages
<kaddi> no
<ign0ramus> kaddi: do you have this --> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.3
 * ign0ramus hands genii his coffee
<kaddi> no
<genii> ign0ramus: Thanks muchly
<ign0ramus> genii: np. it's been a while.
<kaddi> on a totally different note: what happened to nopaste.com, I always liked them and they've given a 404 for a couple of weeks now :(
<ign0ramus> kaddi: bandwidth issues
<ign0ramus> kaddi: same thing that happened to bash.org
<kaddi> they're gone for good or will they be back
<ign0ramus> kaddi: luckily, people donated time and money. i'd image the fate of raf would be the same...
<kaddi> :/
<ign0ramus> kaddi: yeah, that was my favorite, too. could even access it from tty (pasting and reading)
<kaddi> I found the pastebinit command lately, that's pretty cool to. (not sure what it was using back then) but now it's using pastein.com
<kaddi> too
<kaddi> just type pastebinit /var/log/X.0.org and it'll return the link it was uploaded to
<ign0ramus> kaddi: nice. that's what i use too :)
<kaddi> dang, I never have something new to tell you :p
<ign0ramus> kaddi: 1) not true & 2) i spend *way* too much time on the computer ;)
<kaddi> I'm going to mess with the kernels another day, I'm not in the mood of rebooting today :p
<ign0ramus> kaddi: in all honesty, I don't think you'll notice that much of a difference, as far as graphics are concerned. :/
<kaddi> yeah I'm gonna check if disabling KMS helps
<ign0ramus> kaddi: that's something i haven't tried (!)... let me know if it works out
<kaddi> I've had issue with that before (absolutely no output to the screen)
<kaddi> disabling it brought it right back :D
<ign0ramus> kaddi: do you have the GM965?
<kaddi> yeah, I think so
<kaddi> but that's not the PC where I had no output with KSM enabled
<kaddi> KMS
<ign0ramus> kaddi: i'm checking out the modesetting for KMS, and its using the i915 module...
<ign0ramus> kaddi: *in the tutorial
<kaddi> modeset=0 disables it iirc
<kaddi> that would have been my approach :p
<ign0ramus> kaddi: where are you putting that line?
<kaddi> grub menu editor behind the line to start the kernel
<kaddi> as a switch of the kernel to start, somewhat
<ign0ramus> kaddi: does that work in grub2?
<kaddi> uh don't know
<kaddi> I still have the old one
<ign0ramus> kaddi: ahh... yeah, grub2 is definitely... different
<ign0ramus> not sure if i like it yet
<genii> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<kaddi> lol, yeah I heard that much
<ign0ramus> no grub.conf any more. different config file, but the syntax is not how it used to be
<genii> You have to edit the /etc/default/grub file now and no longer menu.lst , etc etc
<ign0ramus> genii: yes. that.
<kaddi> lol, killing of plasma, when you're not running kwin as windowmanager isn't a good idea apparently :p
<ign0ramus> kaddi: haha
<kaddi> alt-f2 still works though :)
<ign0ramus> kaddi: <3 krunner
<kaddi> I had to find out the other day the killing explorer in Windows, also robs you of the windows-hotkeys.. which would have been nice to relaunch explorer at that point :p
<kaddi> (ctrl-alt-del still worked though :))
<ign0ramus> kaddi: there's a run command from ctrl+alt+del  ;)
<kaddi> I know, that's why I mentioned it ;)
<ign0ramus> kaddi: gotcha :) also, explorer respawns after a minute or so (or at least should)
<ign0ramus> ok, gotta run. i always come in for a quick question, and end up staying way too long
<ign0ramus> good night guys. i'll have one for #kubuntu tonight
<RenatoSilva> does anyone have had problems with bridge network mode when Kubuntu is virtualized with VirtualBox?
<RenatoSilva> I just can't enable it, nic config just doesn't work, not even manual config
#kubuntu 2009-11-14
<genii> RenatoSilva: You might want to ask in #vbox channel
<RenatoSilva> I did, but they can't help me, vbox config is simple and seems correct, it's kubuntu that can't communicate when using the bridge mode
<RenatoSilva> I appreciate if anyone else has had the same problem and can help me.
<bukharin> RenatoSilva that sounds like an issue in the host. virtualized kubuntu shouldn't even be aware that there's a vm under it...
<bukharin> RenatoSilva, but im affraid i can;t help you beyond that... :(
<puff> Hi... I am trying to fix a problem with xdmcp in ubuntu karmic. One bug report ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/408417 )  seems to indicate that switching to kdm should fi xit.
<puff> So, two questions, 1) is this a sane thing to do  if I'm not otherwise using kde, and 2) will installing kdm via apt do the trick, or do I need to slog to the data center and do it on the console GUI?
<luis_> Hello i need urgent help with audacity: i click the rec icon and i rec the part i want, but how I save only the rec as mp3???
<luis_> IS URGENT!
<genii> luis_: The main idea is just to save it as default type it wants. you can always use ffmpeg or another conversion app to make it whatever you need after
<|moe|> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kovach>  (fatal no bootable medium found ! system halted)  how do i fix this please help me
<Thundercross> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<kovach> can u help me underdog7?
<kovach> can anyone ?
<kovach> its for virtual box
<kovach> ++windowa
<kovach> ++windows
<D-coy> o/
<Thundercross> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<kubian> sudo start k|gdm
<kubian> the new way
<genii> "start k" doesn't seem some viable command
<kubian> start kdm or gdm
<genii> usually would be something akin to: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart      etc
<kubian> genii: that's the old way
<kubian> with 9.10 start/stop <service>
<RenatoSilva> is it possible to boot a real partition from the VM?
<genii> RenatoSilva: again, #vbox or so
<Guest81304> boa noite a todos os presentes
<RenatoSilva> or sorry
<RenatoSilva> Guest81304: I think no one can answer that
<Guest81304> algum brasileiro presente?
<RenatoSilva> yes
<genii> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<genii> Guest81304: eg: /join #ubuntu-br
<Guest81304> ok
<shicmap> hello, how do I know what my ip address is?
<mark_> shicmap, hello open terminal and enter "ip addr"
<shicmap> mark_: okay.. so I have checked my ip addr. The system says I am connected to my wireless network but I dont get any ip
<shicmap> mark_: I don't really know which WEP encryption I am using for my password. what should I do?
<mojosan> hello, im stuck in some very confusing troubles. when i run start kdm i see the desktop for a flash in correct resolution, then it turns over to 320xsomething. does it store resolution data in other places than xorg.conf?
<jipang_menjerit> mojosan: what graphic card are you using?
<mojosan> jipang_menjerit nvidia
<jipang_menjerit> happened to me as well
<jipang_menjerit> you just need to restor back the previous setting
<jipang_menjerit> *restore
<mojosan> xorg.conf?
<jipang_menjerit> yup
<jipang_menjerit> remove that file
<mojosan> i did try that
<mojosan> hmm maybe late hours makes me do stuff the wrong way hehe
<mojosan> i have spent hours trying to set configuration correct to output my tv
<jipang_menjerit> have you try to rename the backup xorg.conf?
<i_is_broke> anyone know off the top of there head what is the least amount of memory you can run on server?
<jipang_menjerit> i_is_broke: 256mb?
<jipang_menjerit> depend on your server usage
<mojosan> i would say it depends what kind of services you want to run on it, but 256 is a good number
<i_is_broke> jipang_menjerit, found it, its 192 but thanks for taking the time...just took me a minute..
<i_is_broke> so i can get by with 512 and some swap and be ok.
<jipang_menjerit> :)
<Guest53375> salut
<mojosan> sometimes i just get som frustraded, when im not able to understand why something doesnt play by my rules hehe
<mojosan> jipang_menjerit thanks for the tip
<soulsurfer> Hello. I'm sure this is a well discussed topic, but I can't find any good answers through google.  Has anyone else been having problems with pulseaudio and other apps using other sound servers?
<maco> soulsurfer: pulseaudio isnt the expected default in kubuntu. its only shipped with ubuntu
<soulsurfer> i dont know how i got pulseaudio then, i did a fresh install of kubuntu 9.10
<soulsurfer> i've read the same problem with other people who did fresh installs of kubuntu 9.10
<soulsurfer> phonon and pulseaudio are the defaults
<maco> did you install sun java?
<soulsurfer> yeah
<maco> it should jsut be phonon on kubuntu
<maco> sun java pulled it in then
<soulsurfer> doh
<soulsurfer> now my sound is all futzed up though.   how can i convert everything back to alsa or oss where everything works?
<soulsurfer> i did a purge for pulseaudio
<soulsurfer> and i did a force reload of alsa
<soulsurfer> but now i'm still getting the problem where firefox flash (as an example) works until something like amarok accesses sound and then flash sound won't work anymore
<anthony> how can i make guildwars run with out any glitches??
<Guest64496> the only problem i am having is low frans per second
<Guest64496> fck my name always does that
<soulsurfer> maco, do i need to remove sun java?
<soulsurfer> i've removed pulseaudio already via apt-get although it still shows up in phonon
<maco> soulsurfer: reboot?
<soulsurfer> multiple times
<maco> soulsurfer: theres a headless or server or something version of java
<maco> that doesnt need pulse
<Guest64496> soulsurfer:  i had a problem with sun java 6 it  prevented my computer from updating
<Guest64496> soulsurfer:  so i would suggest uninstalling it
<soulsurfer> but how do i revert the sound so everything works again?
<Guest64496> soulsurfer: what os are u using?
<soulsurfer> kubuntu 9.10
<Guest64496> soulsurfer:  i have no prblem with my sound after removing it
<soulsurfer> amarok accesses sound through phonon right?
<soulsurfer> you had problem with your sound before removing it?
<Guest64496> soulsurfer:  no. once i fully updated my system it worked
<soulsurfer> so you did have problems with your sound at one point?
<Guest64496> soulsurfer:  run this command in your teerminal sudo apt-get update
<Guest64496> soulsurfer:  the sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest64496> soulsurfer:  then remove sun java
<soulsurfer> sun java with a space?
<Guest64496> soulsurfer:  do you know what version of java u installed?
<soulsurfer> sun-java6
<Guest64496> soulsurfer:  ok gime a sec to look up the command for u
<soulsurfer> well i went into the package manager and i removed all sun-java packages i had installed
<Guest64496> soulsurfer:  sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-jre
<Guest64496> soulsurfer:  does ur sound work?
<soulsurfer> well not flash or vlc
<soulsurfer> amarok works
<anthony> soulsurfer:  ok good i wouldnt recomend installing any form of java
<Guest40646> soulsurfer:  9.10 sill has bugs with it
<soulsurfer> i still need to get sound to work for flash and vlc, etc
<Guest40646> you mean for veiwing videos and what not?
<soulsurfer> for anything
<Guest40646> there should be a volue control button on your taskmanger that allows you to cintrol
<Guest40646> ig your volume works for one thing it works for everything
<Guest40646> you just have to adjust the system volume
<soulsurfer> npe
<soulsurfer> the volume is up
<Guest40646> open something to listen to
<Guest40646> and when u do a new tab will pop up
<Guest40646> and adjust it
<soulsurfer> open something in flash you mean?
<Guest40646> yes
<Guest40646> it doesnt matter anything
<soulsurfer> it doesn't work
<Guest40646> aslong as  it omits volume it should have a volume control'
<soulsurfer> the sound is up but nothing comes out
<Guest40646> when did you install 9.10?
<soulsurfer> a week or so ago
<Guest40646> and i asume you installed it of a disc?
<soulsurfer> but i've updated stuff so i'd hate to just do a new install again
<soulsurfer> yeah
<Guest40646> did you allow your systenm to check for defects?
<soulsurfer> it worked
<soulsurfer> no defects
<soulsurfer> i'm going to restart
<Guest40646> ok try opening your hardware drivers and let it search
<Guest40646> nvm
<Guest40646> he left
<Guest40646> how do i pick a permanent name?? it keeps switching it
<Guest40646> any good?
<Guest40646> nothing should have changed there is no need to restart your cpu with linux
<soulsurfer> it's not about restarting the cpu
<soulsurfer> it's about reinitializing the sound servers
<soulsurfer> same problem
<soulsurfer> flash works and then as soon as i start playing something in amarok, sound cuts out in flash
<antman91> then its a bug with your flash
<soulsurfer> no
<soulsurfer> the same thing applies for vlc
<antman91> if it works untill you opened Amarok then its a bug that needs to be fixed.
<soulsurfer> the bottom line is, amarok uses a certain sound server and flash/vlc/etc uses another sound server
<antman91> have you searched google or forums for a solution?
<soulsurfer> if by bug you mean configuration problem, then yes its a bug that needs to be fixed
<soulsurfer> yes
<antman91> then i would suggest reconfiguring your flash
<antman91> or remove and reinstall it
<soulsurfer> won't work
<soulsurfer> it's not a flash issue
<antman91> have you tried it?
<soulsurfer> as proven by the fact that the same error is replicatable using vlc
<soulsurfer> yes
<antman91> hmm
<lokpest> hmmm
<antman91> so it works when you only run the flash but when you open amarok it goes out?
<lokpest> wasnt Hardy Supposed to go EOL last month?
<antman91> check the forums/
<lokpest> I was under the impression that Hardy Kubuntu was not LTS...?
<antman91> things change
<lokpest> ok...?
<soulsurfer> yeah,  i've been searching every forum and there isn't any definitive answer
<soulsurfer> or solution
<antman91> soulsurfer:  sorry i cant be of any further help all i can suggest now is trial and error. keep trying different solutions
<soulsurfer> yep thanks.
<soulsurfer> does anyone know where you configure the 'default' sound server?
<shicmap> hello, can anyone help me to set up my wireless connection? The wireless adapter is connected, the system says that it can find the wireless network and I believe my computer gets an ip. However the internet cannot run.
<antman91> Hello people
<antman91> Can some one help me with a small issue im having?
<antman91> My FPS in guildwars is running at 1/3 the performance i get with windows.
<antman91> Any suggestions
<antman91> ?
<antman91> soulsurfer:  fix your sound yet?
<antman91> Ok i can see that there is not volunteers on at the moment so im logging off
<antman91> peace
<lokpest> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/RC/Kubuntu says that Kubuntu Hardy will not be LTS, and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu says EOL for Kubuntu Hardy is 2009-10 but my repositories are working fine
<maple1> drnk as drunk so
<ner0x> Is there any way to "fake" a serial device?
<lokpest> anyone knows of a kde distro that is not as bloated as kubuntu?
<ner0x> ubuntu + kde!
 * ner0x laughs evily!
<lokpest> fuck of!
<ner0x> of?
<ner0x> No thanks! :)
<ner0x> He was not nice.
<maco> darn he left before i got to kick him for his language
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<CPrgmSwR2> I am using kubuntu 9.10 and I cannot get sound to play out of my speakers
<Hirato> I'm curious, how many others are having problems with the 'leave' tab of their  menu, none of the options there work for me (options being items along the lines of reboot, shutdown, sleep, etc)
<CPrgmSwR2> Not me
<Hirato> my laptop which has been running the karmic for the past few months, those options worked fine for a few weeks before the release
<Hirato> same can be said for mesa, said laptop can barely handle basic 3D now without a SIGABORT being thrown at it
<Hirato> and the SIGABORT there is from glibc saying there's a double free
<CPrgmSwR2> Linux needs better hardware support in my opinion. I relize that Linux has it hard due to the manufacturers not supporting it
<ner0x> In version 9.10 how can I get my "suspend to RAM" option back?
<gmathews> Hey all, Kpackagekit doesnt show the size of the updates, just that i have ten updates pending. How do i see the file size?
<hackndoes> Hi all, i can't seem to get sound from my system when it originates in my browser.
<hackndoes> i am listening (trying to) last.fm and don't have sound, but through amarok i do have sound
<oplok> hi
<oplok> how are you guys
<surgy> hey guys
<surgy> just switched back from ubuntu
<surgy> how do you edit the main panel? as in how do you change its color and transparency?
<surgy> ?
<surgy> anyone help me?
<surgy> how do you change the color and transparency of the main panel?
<hackndoes> i think you simply choose a theme
<eagles0513875> hey guys im having issues with the 2.6.31-15 for some reason it kills the x server :(
<Vlado9A3CY> 'morning :)
<apparle> hi
<apparle> !nis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nis
<apparle> !info nis
<ubottu> nis (source: nis): clients and daemons for the Network Information Service (NIS). In component main, is extra. Version 3.17-25ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 199 kB, installed size 812 kB
<apparle> how to stop NIS to start automatically at startup?
<adarof> Hey #! My GSM Connection needs manual DNS settings (arent provided by dhcp) , but I dont know how to set since the network manager doesnt provide any field for this using the broadband->GSM connection
<personal> hi
<personal> can nay one help me how to join other chanels or servers
<adarof> personal, just type "/j #CHANNELNAME"
<personal> thnaks adarof.... could you pls help me how to switch to another server
<adarof> personal, depends on your client...
<lukas__> Hello, I upgraded from JJ to KK (thanks devs, KDE seems to be running really better) but Kaffeine seems to produce segfaults. Unfortunately ti lacks backtraces, so I would like to recompile it with dbg flags before reproducing errors. Is there any way how to do in debian/ubuntu way?
<m4rtin> lukas__: I have not done this, but you could use apt-source to ensure you are using the exact package source
<m4rtin> apt-get source kaffeine
<lukas__> m4rtin: hi, I already got to apt-get source  and apt-get build-dep
<lukas__> m4rtin: I try more to make something like dpkg-buildpackage work in my way
<m4rtin> lukas__: once you have the source, make the necessary changes, then use debuild to build a package which you can install with dpkg
<BruceLeeds> hello, I would like to syncronize my W200i (Sony Ericsson) with my Kontact - how can I do that (I installed kitchensync, but it's said it were unstable)
<nihl> anyone here?
<m4rtin> nobody
<SwimsuitIssue> noobquestion here, how do I spin the cube using keyboard? cube is enabled, are there any default button combo?
<SwimsuitIssue> im running kubuntu 9.10
<nihl> i think i'm still stuck with 8.04
<SwimsuitIssue> in ubuntu compix it was ctrl+alt + arrow keys if i remember, so what about kubuntu?:P
<eagles0513875> can anoyne tell me if debbuild will build packages or do i have to use pbuilder or other build methods?
<marcis> kkk
<lukas__> eagles0513875: I think it should
<eagles0513875> ok
<lukas__> eagles0513875: try man debuild if in doubt
<eagles0513875> ya it does ty lukas__
<wdslbrfe> hi, kubuntu great work! short question: networkmanager openvpn still not working in 4.3.3?
<BruceLeeds> hello, I would like to syncronize my W200i (Sony Ericsson) with my Kontact - how can I do that (I installed kitchensync, but it's said it were unstable)
<lukas__> BruceLeeds: you can try it simply, is there anywhere said that it does can damage something?
<BruceLeeds> lukas__: I tried: I installed opensync-plugin-kdepim and now I was at least able to get the KDE Desktop become a member of my group, but I am not able to take my mobile phone in the same group (or any group at all)
<lukas__> BruceLeeds: what do you mean by group?
<lukas__> BruceLeeds: unix group (like in ls -l output)?
<BruceLeeds> lukas__: in kitchensync one creates a group whose members are to be syncronized
<lukas__> BruceLeeds:  sorry, then, I have no further experience with this
<lukas__> BruceLeeds: but, I could try, what is the name of kitchensync package?
<BruceLeeds> lukas__: I installed these: kitchensync opensync-plugin-kdepim
<BruceLeeds> I am not sure whether to put my mobile phone into the mode "data transfer" or "telephone"
<lukas__> okay, will try
<BruceLeeds> lukas__: cool - thanks
<manuel_> hi
<manuel_> i just want to know if the bugs in the 910 ubuntu release notes are fixed now
<manuel_> imortant for me is th encrypted stuff
<manuel_> thanks
<manuel_> does a encrypted updated from 904 work?
<chuck_> hello?
<dutt> hello
<chuck_> how do i login to nickserv?
<szal> chuck_: you don't, you identify w/ nickserv
<opreo> buenos dias
<opreo> egun on
<opreo> tengo un priblemilla con kubuntu 9.10
<opreo> podria ayudarme alguien?
<Peace-> opreo: abla
<Peace-> pero no achi
<Peace-> !es | opreo
<ubottu> opreo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<opreo> gracias
<opreo> voy
<Peace-> pregp
<Peace-> pregp
<Peace-> -.-''
<FloodBotK2> Peace-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonah> hey guys can someone please help me out. my system won't boot as it gets stuck at initramfs... basically i have raid striped which karmic installs on ok then on reboot it's stuck at initramfs, i have read there is a bug where you need to do dpkg-reconfigure mdadm after installation but i can't run this from initramfs prompt as it doesn't recognise the command...
<jonah> at initramfs i get alert "/dev/mapper/nvidia_dcfadeef2 does not exist"
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> i have problems with my sound output.. if i test it over systemsettings / multimedia then, the first sound output starts after 2-3 sec... so the start of the test sound won't be played, if i click a second one the test sound button, it works.. but after few seconds, same problem..
<Newbee> hello
<Newbee> I have kubuntu karmic and strigi tells me all the time that it is suspendig to save my resources even if I have the power adapter put in. And my index is not updated anymore
<Newbee> what can I do?
<Peace-> Newbee: well if your pc is too busy you have that message
<Peace-> you should indicize when you pc is not doing heavy works
<karllv> ?
<Newbee> Peace-: I am not doing heavy works all the time. Just playing music, reading e-mails and surfing the web and I have the message all the time! My CPU usage is most time under 10% so why this message and how could I tell strigi to index now so  I can have an up to date index again?
<Peace-> Newbee: try to close every damned applications
<Peace-> and use indicize funcion
<Peace-> that message should not appera
<Peace-> appear
<Newbee> Peace-: where can I find this "function"?
<Peace-> system settings
<Peace-> advaced
<Peace-> stringi stuff
<Newbee> Peace-: ok, but where can I make strigi to start in that menu?
<Peace-> Newbee: a secodn a screenshoot is coming
<Peace-> Newbee: it's in italian but i think you can understand as well
<Peace-> Newbee: http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/6494/kopeteworking1.png
<jonah> hi is there no one that can help me please with this current raid bug?
<rayn_> sup
<rayn_> sry i dont know about raid bugs
<Guest7317> hi
<Newbee> Peace-: and how can you start strigi from that menu?
<cichlasoma> hi. don't you know how to disable the explosion-like animation which is displayed when you click on a panel item in kde 3.5 (kubuntu 8.04)? (reportedly, It's not a kde feature, but a kubuntu patch to it...)
<Peace-> cichlasoma: go on system settings ---->desktop
<awidegreen> Hej, I've noticed that the pdf-export from OOo Impress doesn't work with transparency anymore - the transparent area is export inverted (white > black in the pdf) - can anybody confirm this behaviour? (using karmic)
<szal> what OOo version?
<awidegreen> szal: 3.1.1 (build: 9420)
<szal> can you upload an example somewhere?
<szal> of the slide, that is, not of the PDF
<awidegreen> szal: okay
 * szal never used Impress and doesn't know how to make a slide himself ;)
<awidegreen> szal:http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2740254/ooo_transparent.odp
<awidegreen> and the pdf: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2740254/ooo_transparent.pdf
<szal> thx, I'll have a look
<awidegreen> when I remove the white box - behind the transparent blue - the export works perfectly! I'm pretty sure that it works correct with the std. OOo packages from jaunty
<szal> indeed, same here (OOo 3.2.0 OOO320m21 (Build:9319) Build 3.1.99.1 (openSUSE 11.1; OOo from BuildService OOo-unstable repo))
<sega> privet
<szal> nice, found another Impress bug..  it doesn't embed Type1 fonts (e.g. the free URW fonts)
<awidegreen> ;)
<awidegreen> bug-report?
<sega> hey, ur amarok downloads songtexts? mine doesnt
<awidegreen> sega: install the ultimate lyric script
<sega> through apt-get?
<cichlasoma> Peace-: "go on system settings ---->desktop" of course, I searched there (in the first place). yet i haven't found it...
<awidegreen> sega: nope .. amarok script-manager
<sega> awidegreen: wow, thank u VERYMUCH)))
<awidegreen> sega: np
<solf0r_> i need help with my wifi :(
<solf0r_> ullo?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<korvin> solfor which card?
<solf0r_> atheros
<solf0r_> it just stopped working for no reason
<solf0r_> well it sort of works
<solf0r_> it connects to the network but whenever i try to browse a site or something it says connection refused O___0
<korvin> dns?
<solf0r_> huh?
<korvin> mmm, which exactly card do you have?
<ggcc> hey guys how can i surf files on my system as root?
<ggcc> im using kubuntu
<solf0r> sudo nautilus in terminal
<solf0r> sudo dolphin*
<lorecaster> having some problems with my eth0 on my new acer aspire 5516, running koala and the drivers don't run 'out of the box'
<jado> hy, what is the kde client for gnutella?
<solf0r> my wlan0 got totalled somehow :(
<lorecaster> no one knows how to help me with my eth problem?
<solf0r> maybe
<solf0r> what was the problem?
<lorecaster> flattened the acer aspire 5516, installed karmic, and the wireless is flakey at best
<lorecaster> all the reviews i've read online show that it's a persistant problem
<solf0r> what wireless chip does it have?
<lorecaster> digging that up now
<lorecaster> if you know a quick way to get that data...
<solf0r> type lspci in terminal and post the result of it here
<lorecaster> ok, that works
<lorecaster> http://pastebin.com/m54f4f613
<lorecaster> oph!! sorry... it's the wired
<lorecaster> i never noticed my typo... the wireless works fine, but it's the cable ethernet connection that is flakey. so sorry :$
<solf0r> lolol
<lorecaster> sorry, been a long week :P
<solf0r> my wifi is flaked out
<solf0r> :(
<lorecaster> yours? that's kinda ironic
<solf0r> lol
<solf0r> i know
<solf0r> but its a weird problem so
<lorecaster> i'll worry about it later then,m i have some matters that require my attention. take care all, thanks for the effort solf0r
<solf0r> cya
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | lorecaster
<ubottu> lorecaster: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<Brhad56> How do i clear the "Recently Used Items"?
<ficoos> j #kdevelop
<bkhuraijam> Anybody can help me in reinstalling my grub2 from my kubuntu.
<bkhuraijam> ?
<solf0r> what do you mean?
<solf0r> have you tried running sudo update-grub?
<bkhuraijam> yes..
<solf0r> whats the problem with your grub 2?
<bkhuraijam> I have seperate installation of kubuntu and ubuntu(gnome).
<bkhuraijam> The grub from ubuntu is getting booted up.
<bkhuraijam> I want the entry from the kubuntu to take over.
<solf0r> tbh i dont have a clue
<solf0r> startup-manager pribably
<bkhuraijam> ok thnx..
<solf0r> but ive never tried 2 seperate ubuntu/kubuntu installs
<bkhuraijam> let me try
<solf0r> probably*
<anipy> there is an extra package recommmended by krash for bugreports with more details, whats the name of that?
<ghoulsblade> hi all, i recently upgraded to karmic 9.10, and i find the folder preview annoying (showing the contents of folders on the desktop when the mouse is over it) , how can i disable it ?  i disabled previews, but it's still there.  help appreciated =)
<bbigras> ghoulsblade: do you mean the thing in the upper left corner of this picture http://imagebin.ca/view/YBESRs8.html ?
<ubbyo> guys, i installed nvidia 190 and kubuntu got killed
<ghoulsblade> no, i mean there are folders on the desktop, which is good, but when i go with the mouse over one of them, a sort of mini-preview dialog pops ups showing the folder contents, it's in the way and not useful
<ubbyo> i can't reinstall it either
<ubbyo> http://pastebin.com/m7ffda5dd
<ubbyo> please help me
<ubbyo> if you can of course :)
<ghoulsblade> ubbyo : did you try apt-get remove --purge  for the files ?
<ghoulsblade> dpkg --list | grep nividia           should list them
<ubbyo> i removed them totally and installed only -190 files
<ghoulsblade> hmm,  maybe   envyng-qt  is worth a try
<ghoulsblade> a small gui tool for installing nvidia and ati drivers
<ubbyo> ghoulsblade: http://pastebin.com/m7e0a6d7a
<ubbyo> ghoulsblade: envyng ?
<ghoulsblade> yep
<ghoulsblade> otherwise i'm out of ideas =\
<ubbyo> ho well
<ubbyo> manual install
<ubbyo> bbl, thanks i will remove the ppa for 190, i found in an nvidia forum that this ppa is borked beyond hell
<bbigras> ghoulsblade: ok I see what you mean. The preview stil show even if disabled.
<v1ttu> did you try installing the dsriver from nvidias site?
<v1ttu> driver
<v1ttu> *
<bbigras> ghoulsblade: I think the preview thing is only for the icon not the tooltip
<bbigras> I tested with a jpg
<ghoulsblade> yep, i'd like to disable that folder contents preview, any idea how?
<ghoulsblade> i don't really like preview tooltips *g*
<v1ttu> ditto
<v1ttu> there annoying
<ghoulsblade> =)
<ghoulsblade> not only for porn *g*
<v1ttu> pork?
<bbigras> ghoulsblade: I don't find a way :( maybe you should open a wish on bugs.kde.org and vote for it
<bbigras> I didn't find*
<ghoulsblade> is this part of kde or is it rather that plasma thing, or is it even the dolphin filemanager  ?
<bbigras> plasma I think, I'm looking
<v1ttu> the preview?
<ghoulsblade> yep
<v1ttu> folder preview?
<ghoulsblade> i hate previews, disabled them, worked for files, but folders still show a tooltip-preview, can't find a way to disable it
<ghoulsblade> (for folders etc on the desktop)
<v1ttu> you can't
<v1ttu> i dunno why they didn't give the option too
<v1ttu> it's annoying as hell
<ghoulsblade> yep.  i also miss xmms in karmic, audacious hangs so much =(
<v1ttu> xmms?
<ghoulsblade> small winamp like music player
<ghoulsblade> but long dead project =\
<v1ttu> i never use winamp :P
<bbigras> ghoulsblade: if you open a wish and both of you vote on it. It may help to get a patch approved.
<bbigras> ghoulsblade: and it could make me write such a patch
<ghoulsblade> oki, will try  =)
<bbigras> ghoulsblade: if you can I would appreciate if you could give me the bug number
<ghoulsblade> how do i find out my kde version ?
<ghoulsblade> ah, i'll just take the one which most dpkg --list packages are from
<bbigras> ghoulsblade: kde4-config -v
<bbigras> or in the "about kde"
<ghoulsblade> added : https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=214553
<bbigras> ghoulsblade: thanks, I'll see what I can do. also you may want to use the " Votes:  	 0  (Vote) " thing
<ghoulsblade> v1ttu : if you also find those preview tooltips annoying, please vote
<ghoulsblade> bbigras : out of curiousity, how would you go about making a patch for it ?  find out by which part of plasma (or whatever renders it) it is drawn, see if there is some lowlevel-text-config to disable it, and add some menu-entry in the system controls ?
<bbigras> ghoulsblade: yes something like that. I may check how the "disable preview" option works and adapt it
<peabody> yo did they break wireless networking? It used to work fine, but now every time I reboot my computer I have to delete the wireless network entry, and create it over again. It doesn't connect automatically when I turn it on, and when I try to click teh profile to connect it doesn't do anything...
<ghoulsblade> ok, thanks and good luck if you give it a try =)
<bbigras> thanks
<jussi01> peabody: there have been reports of broken wireless. Have a browse through launchpad.
<slow-motion> hi
<bbigras> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi bbigras
<Jonathan__> hi i go the new Karmic... where is the setting for desktop effects???
<Jonathan__> like wobbly windows and the like
<Jonathan__> hello?
<bbigras> Jonathan__: right click on the title bar of any application, it's "windows behavior" or something
<bbigras> the last one before "close"
<Jonathan__> thats global changes? nice one thank you
<Jonathan__> thanks
<Guest48049> is there any open source software for running phpmyadmin on kubuntu
<ahmedtaufiq> ??
<Vroomfondle> Guest73896: eh? I thought phpmyadmin was open-source?
<Vroomfondle> wikipedia says it is.
<ahmedtaufiq> yes
<ahmedtaufiq> but i used xammp for installing on windows
<ahmedtaufiq> now which software to use PHPMYADMIN on local host
<ahmedtaufiq> ?
<Mamarok> ahmedtaufiq: the package name is phpmyadmin IIRC
<Mamarok> !info phpmyadmin
<ubottu> phpmyadmin (source: phpmyadmin): MySQL web administration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:3.2.2.1-1 (karmic), package size 3612 kB, installed size 13516 kB
<ahmedtaufiq> ok, is it preinstalled in kubuntu ?
<ahmedtaufiq> or i ave to install it from somewhere else?
<Mamarok> just use sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Mamarok> and no, it's not preinstalled, of course not, most people would never need it :)
<ahmedtaufiq> ok
<ahmedtaufiq> so from which website i can download it ?
<bbigras> use apt-get , or kpackagekit
<bbigras> it will install it for you
<Vroomfondle> ahmedtaufiq: use the package manager (apt-get)
<Vroomfondle> no need to use a website
<Mamarok> ahmedtaufiq: read what I just told you, no need for a website, it's in the repo
<Vroomfondle> (welcome to Linux :) )
<Vroomfondle> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Vroomfondle> !adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Mamarok> Vroomfondle: give it a break, please :)
<ahmedtaufiq> ok
<ahmedtaufiq> but where is package manager ?
<noaXess_kubuntu> i have a dvd and if i want rip it woth k9copy, it says that the dvd has 77GB?? so there are a lot's of 3gb, 6gb and 7gb titles on the dvd if i open it in k9copy, any idea why?
<Vroomfondle> Mamarok: sorry... um... give what a break?
<Gintulis> how can i edit kmenu? when open with mouse right button, and add my shortcut, i cant save it?
<noaXess_kubuntu> also k3b says that the capaticy of the dvd is 77gb
<Mamarok> ahmedtaufiq: in a konsole (terminal), type: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin, much faster than using a package manager
<Mamarok> Vroomfondle: with the bot
<ahmedtaufiq> ok thnx mamarok
<Mamarok> ahmedtaufiq: you are welcome
<noaXess_kubuntu> !DVD
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bbigras> ahmedtaufiq: kpackagekit is in the kde menu, in application, system
<Vroomfondle> Mamarok: ...okay. Surely the point of the bot is that it should be used, but if it offends you I guess I can lay off ;p
<Vroomfondle> I do apologise for spamming the channel with a whole two bot messages.
<yakuzi> i've a problem concerning nfs copy speed from the nfs server (a nas) towards my laptop. I mounted the nfs with mount -t nfs <server>:<map_to_be_mounted> /mnt/<some folder> The mount works well (and doesn't take a lot of time) but, when i start to copy some files from the nas towards my laptop, it first starts copying very fast and then it drops down towards almost no speed. anyone has an idea how to keep the copy performance up like it
<yakuzi>  should?
<Mamarok> Vroomfondle: well, he didn't understand the first sentence, so I bet the bot wsas not useful
<Mamarok> was*
<maco> yakuzi: you sure you dont just have one of those ISPs who boosts the speed on teh first few mb of data for download?
<ahmedtaufiq> its installing
<maco> i know Comcast like quadruples the speed at first
<maco> or doubles or something
<yakuzi> the nas is on my local network...i'm copying from my nas towards my laptop on a local 100Mbit network
<yakuzi> so it has nothing to do with networkspeed or something like that, it has to do with nfs options or something
<maco> oh
<ahmedtaufiq> mamarok : by installing phpmyadmin, all files of php will run ?
<bbigras> ahmedtaufiq: phpmyadmin is a tool for managing a mysql database. It's made with php
<davidjheinrich> the hplip website says the current versionof HPLIP is 3.9.10, yet on my Kubuntu 9.04 system, KPackageKit says that I have "hplip - 3.9.2-3ubuntu4 (amd64)" installed...what's up?
<ahmedtaufiq> i have installed it completely ? now from where to run and manage it ?
<ahmedtaufiq> ??
<bbigras> ahmedtaufiq: does http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin/ works?
<ahmedtaufiq> yes
<ahmedtaufiq> thanks alot
<bbigras> ahmedtaufiq: np
<ahmedtaufiq> i have a directory of php files,
<bbigras> ahmedtaufiq: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<ahmedtaufiq> its asking for password
<ahmedtaufiq> i have not set up any database yet
<bbigras> ahmedtaufiq: there's a mysql admin account. I think the password is generated when installing mysql
<ahmedtaufiq> i have not noticed it
<ahmedtaufiq> default KDE wallet password is also not working
<bbigras> ahmedtaufiq: to install the mysql-server, do : sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<bbigras> ahmedtaufiq: if it's already installed, I think you can change the admin password with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<ahmedtaufiq> it gives the following error : #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<bbigras> ahmedtaufiq: what gives this error? phpmyadmin?
<ahmedtaufiq> yes, when i submit the password
<ahmedtaufiq> yes
<bbigras> ahmedtaufiq: maybe it's because mysql is not running, it may not be installed
<ahmedtaufiq> ok
<ahmedtaufiq> whats the command to install it ?
<ahmedtaufiq> ??
<bbigras> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<ahmedtaufiq> ok im installing it
<ahmedtaufiq> how to start mysql server
<ahmedtaufiq> ?
<Jonathan__> how can i see windows vista through karmic
<Jonathan__> network i mean
<bbigras> Jonathan__: with krdc you can use vnc and rdp
<ahmedtaufiq> bbigras: i have installed my sql server and started it
<Jonathan__> i was talkin about sending a file from my pc (karmic) to girlfiends PC (vista) through local netowrk
<ahmedtaufiq> now following erro comes :; #1045 - Access denied for user 'ahmed'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<bbigras> Jonathan__: you can create a network share on the vista pc and access it in the "remote" thing in dolphin
<Jonathan__> ??
<Jonathan__> her PC has a public share
<bbigras> ahmedtaufiq: try with the user root
<joa> hi!
<ahmedtaufiq> user id : root
<ahmedtaufiq> pas : ??
<joa> can anybody tell me whats better: alsa or OSS ?
<bbigras> ahmedtaufiq: did mysql asked for a password when you installed it?
<Jonathan__> any more help man?
<ahmedtaufiq> yes
<ahmedtaufiq> root user opened
<ahmedtaufiq> thanks again bbgras
<bbigras> ahmedtaufiq: you're welcome
<bbigras> Jonathan__: in dolphin, there's a remote tab, and there's a network icon. Do you see her public share?
<ahmedtaufiq> now tell me last thing, where i should my php files to be able to run on local host
<yakuzi> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Jonathan__> sorry im gonna be a noob here
<ahmedtaufiq> ^ put ?
<ahmedtaufiq> in windows i used to copy it some folder
<Jonathan__> in network i have (network) (Network Services) (Samba Shares) and (Add Network Folder)
<bbigras> look in "network"
<ahmedtaufiq> bbigras ??
<Jonathan__> ok so it just has My pc
<bbigras> Jonathan__: you only see your own pc?
<Jonathan__> yea
<bbigras> ahmedtaufiq: /var/www
<bbigras> Jonathan__: :( did you check the vista firewall?
<bbigras> Jonathan__: also did you check in "samba shares" ?
<Jonathan__> ohh
<Jonathan__> it was in samba
<Jonathan__> :)
<Jonathan__> i live #kubuntu
<Jonathan__> love
<FloodBotK2> Jonathan__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joa> what's the recomendation ALSA or OSS ? anybody knows?
<aeonoris> I was moving around my web comci widget and the arrows on the widget attacked themselves to my taskbar, the actual comic display dissapeared, and I could see bits of the title.  I right-cclicked on it and clicked remove panel, but that was, of course, my taskbar that it removed.  How do I get it back?
<yakuzi> so far it seems the sollution for the slow nfs is using samba in dolphin (network>samba shares>...) it just finished copying 1.4 GB in a few minutes while nfs took 1.5 hour for 2.6GB...
<keepex_> hola a todas nenas
<Jonathan__> i also have another question, whats a good media server application for karmic? one to stream files to the PS3...
<aeonoris> Sorry, I mean the arrows 'attached' themselves to my taskbar
<bbigras> Jonathan__: ps3 media server
<ahmedtaufiq> under /www/ folder i cant create sub folder
<ahmedtaufiq> why this is so ?
<bbigras> Jonathan__: http://ps3mediaserver.blogspot.com/ , I use the latest beta version from the forum
<ahmedtaufiq> ??
<bbigras> Jonathan__: there's also mediatomb
<Jonathan__> it good?
<Jonathan__> like reliable
<Jonathan__> i did have windows media player streaming back in the day and it was very unreliable
<ahmedtaufiq> bbigras?
<ahmedtaufiq> i cant place files under www folder
<bbigras> Jonathan__: yes. I did have problem a couple of time but I think it was broken avi files. I fix them with mencoder and it went fine
<Jonathan__> ok ok
<Jonathan__> thanks for all the help
<ahmedtaufiq> ?
<bbigras> ahmedtaufiq: you need root privilege, you can create a folder with sudo, like : sudo mkdir /var/www/mydir
<keepex_> hi
<bbigras> ahmedtaufiq: and you can give your user permission by doing: sudo chown your_user_name /var/www/mydir
<ahmedtaufiq> directory created
<ahmedtaufiq> but still i cant place files in it
<ahmedtaufiq> ??
<bbigras> ahmedtaufiq: do the chown thing
<ahmedtaufiq> kubuntu is very difficult to use
<bbigras> ahmedtaufiq: it's normal, new things are difficult. but there's lot of documentation on the internet
<ahmedtaufiq> yes thnx
<ahmedtaufiq> files copied
<bbigras> :)
<ahmedtaufiq> thnx alot
<ahmedtaufiq> for ur co-operation
<bbigras> ahmedtaufiq: you're welcome :D have fun
<joa> cannot hear kmess sounds
<joa> while playing amarok
<aeonoris> How do I get my taskbar back?  I accidentally removed it
<aeonoris> ...Or maybe there's a way to reset everything to the defaults?
<bbigras> aeonoris: I don't know if you can reset it but you can create a new panel and add all plasmoids back by hand
<memenode> You know what's messed up?
<memenode> the fact that apturl existed since 2007 and firefox supported apt extension since then and ubuntu still doesn't make that work by default
<memenode> yet it'd be like one of the best selling points
<memenode> stupid.. just stupid
<Mamarok> memenode: that sort of discussion belongs to #kubuntu-offtopic, not in a support channel
<memenode> ah.. sorry
<aeonoris> Isn't there some sort of "undo" feature in Plasma?  I just accidentally clicked on "remove this panel" instead of "remove this widget" again.
<[vali]> aeonoris: uhmm... try deleting plasma* in ~/.kde/share/config (use at your own risk)
<aeonoris> [vali]: would that reset it to the defaults or just make plasma empty?
<Quintasan> aeonoris: reset to defaults
<aeonoris> Thanks
<[vali]> if kde works like every other linux program, it will search in the "dotted" dirs for configuration. If nothing is found, then it will create a default one
<Gintulis> rrrr [1.011200] kernel panic - not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on uknown-block(0,0)
<aeonoris> Should I also remove plasmoidviewer-appletsrc?
<[vali]> if in doubt, move the file (in order to have a backup)
<aeonoris> Oh, good idea
<aeonoris> That worked.  Thanks.
<kavurt> my karmic automatically mounts all usb drives under /media/UUID_of_partition which are not written in /etc/fstab. why?
<Jonathan__> bbigras are you here still?
<Jonathan__> how do i use this ps3 media server
<bbigras> Jonathan__: yes
<Jonathan__> ?
<Jonathan__> i downloaded the one from the link
<Jonathan__> 1.10.5
<Jonathan__> slightly unsure what to do
<bbigras> Jonathan__: on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ps3MediaServer it says how to install the encoder things
<bbigras> Jonathan__: after that you just need to run the PMS.sh script
<bbigras> the server will appear on your ps3
<Jonathan__> showing my video folder/??
<bbigras> Jonathan__: no, by default it show everything
<bbigras> you will see /
<Jonathan__> ohh well even better then
<Jonathan___> OK so i have apparently got the media server running
<davidjheinrich> heinrich
<Jonathan___> it loads and says it can see the ps3
<Jonathan___> but the ps3 doesnt see it
<Jonathan___> :s
<Jonathan__> hello
<Jonathan__> :) i signed in twice
<Jonathan___> bbigras
<Jonathan___> ?>
<bbigras> Jonathan__: that's weird, when it says it found the ps3 you should see it in the video column of the xmb
<Jonathan__> xmb?
<Jonathan__> well it crashed my laptop
<Jonathan__> lol
<Jonathan__> something with the graphics is not right
<Jonathan__> once i restarted it
<Jonathan__> but it still says
<Jonathan__> ps3 has been found
<bbigras> Jonathan__: your laptop screen started to blink?
<Jonathan__> yes
<Jonathan__> big time
<Jonathan__> lol
<Jonathan__> just when you said that it did about 100 blinks
<Mamarok> Jonathan__: could you please make less short lines? The bot will mute you...
<Jonathan__> no problem
<bbigras> Jonathan__: if you have a launchpad account you can go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/462334 and click the thing that says "this bug affect me too"
<Jonathan__> ohh but i cant get it to work?
<bbigras> Jonathan__: you can do like me, I do ALT+F1, login and start it there so it's started in headless mode and the problem won't happen. To go back to KDE it's alt+f7 (maybe f6 not sure)
<bbigras> there's also should be a way to edit the PMS.sh script to force headless mode
<bbigras> I think adding "-Djava.awt.headless=true" to the last list of the script should work
<Jonathan__> run it without a X server?
<bbigras> yes
<Jonathan__> so which way should i do it?
<Jonathan__> alt f1 or edit the file
<bbigras> Jonathan__: edit the file, like this http://pastebin.com/f7d63ceb8
<Scunizi> What's the Aknoid server?
<bbigras> Scunizi: akonadi?
<Scunizi> bbigras: that's it. it flashed by so fast I didn't get a good look at it.
<bbigras> Scunizi: here's a better description that I could make right now -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akonadi
<Jonathan___> ok ok after another restart i got that link open but it doesnt really make sense. should i just copy "-Djava.awt.headless=true" into the script file at the bottom?
<Scunizi> bbigras: thanks.. that helps a lot.. strange that it actually flashes the startup process.. I'm not new to linux or ubuntu (gnome for 5 years).. but for someone new to kde it made me wonder what was going on.
<bbigras> Jonathan___: yes you need to add it to the last line of the script
<Jonathan___> then just try running again?
<bbigras> Jonathan___: yes
<rudolfs> cau
<Jonathan___> ok here goes if i disconnect you will know what happened :)
<bbigras> Scunizi: yes, when it start or when also the migration dialog is confusing
<bbigras> Jonathan___: ok hehe
<rudolfs> vat
<rudolfs> es esmu no salaspils
<Mamarok> rudolfs: English, please
<rudolfs> kapec
<rudolfs> play again.
<Mamarok> rudolfs: do you have a question? This is a support channel
<rudolfs> no
<Scunizi> contact has "Configure the Custom Pages" however Qt Designer isn't installed.  I also can't find it with kpackagekit.. any suggestions?
<rudolfs> ds game
<Mamarok> rudolfs: please, this is a support question, do not talk random
<davidjheinrich> I have the hplip 3.9.2 drivers and just attached an HP Photosmart B8550 printer (it's a wide-format printer). The hplip page says the B8550 is fully supported. Yet, lsusb doesn't show any HP device and running "sudo hp-setup" doesn't find any hp printers...huh?
<rudolfs> club penguin ds game
<bbigras> Scunizi: designer is part of the qt4-designer package
<Scunizi> bbigras: thanks.. looks like searching for Qt is different the searching for qt :( shouldn't be that way in a generic package search.
<bbigras> Scunizi: indeed
<gmathews> Hey guys, major bug in KpackageKit, none of the filesizes of the bugs are shown. Which can be a shlep.
<jussi01> !bug | gmathews
<ubottu> gmathews: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<gmathews> help ubuntu-bug
<gmathews> !info Kpackagekit
<ubottu> Package Kpackagekit does not exist in karmic
<gmathews> ;[
<schumi> hello
<schumi> ++peopel
<shadowhywind> I was wondering how would one go about mapping a keypress to a mouse button. (aka I have a side button on my mouse that I want to map to the alt key)
<DanaG> hmm, does kde4 offer a built-in vnc server?
<jussi01> shadowhywind: logitech?
<shadowhywind> jussi01: yah
<jussi01> !info btnx | shadowhywind
<ubottu> shadowhywind: btnx (source: btnx): daemon for rerouting mouse button events. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.11-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 20 kB, installed size 120 kB
<yakuzi> shadowhywind: i think you can do it by following parts of this how-to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219894&highlight=logitech+mouse
<shadowhywind> jussi01: thanks,
<shadowhywind> and well look at that as well, thanks yakuzi
<yakuzi> (i used some parts of it to map my sidebuttons to forward / backward in dolphin,firefox etc
<jussi01> shadowhywind: btnx is very useful ;)
<schumi> where can i download Kbluetooth 0.3???
<shadowhywind> jussi01: does btnx/btnx-config have to be run as root?
<jussi01> shadowhywind: it edits things in /etc iirc
<schumi> ok, who is from russia?
<jussi01> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<shadowhywind> jussi01: do I have to restart x for the changes to take affect?
<jussi01> dont know. perhaps its because kde has the handlers that have been changed a little lower. not sure.
<Roey> Riddell:  heya, does this bug have anything to do with my systme's issue of not notifying me when I've inserted an SD card?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/438316
<Guest11237> i have a problem my computer for the last two days logout by himself
<slow-motion> n8
<Jonathan__> hello
<Jonathan__> bbigras, man i added that line from that image on the link you sent and it still loaded with the flickering
<berardo> hola
<berardo> hello
<Jonathan__> bbigras? you there?
<berardo> peter
<berardo> spanish
<Erthe> How does one configure HAL?
<berardo> no
<lmartin92> how does one install pSX on amd64; I get this error : ./pSX: error while loading shared libraries: libgtkglext-x11-1.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<berardo> mmm
<Erthe> I'm trying to get currently non-functional keys on my g15 keyboard working properly.
<berardo> alguien aqui habla espanish?
<berardo> quien
<maco> !es | berardo
<ubottu> berardo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<berardo> ohhh
<berardo> thank
<robbies___> Gents, I am proud to announce that after acouple of hours of configuring my system I have got Kubuntu up and running
<robbies___> I have one question for starters
<maco> who you callin a gent?
<maco> hmm question?
<robbies___> everybody
<The_Journey> what is a good dock for kubuntu?
<robbies___> I would like to make my wifi config an auto config so whenever I suspend and resume it is used automatically
<robbies___> I can't find an option to make it an auto config
<maco> robbies___: 9.10?
<robbies___> 8.10
<maco> oh...not sure how 8.10 worked, but i think when you confgure the AP in knetworkmanager there should be a "connect automatically" checkbox
<maco> The_Journey: plasma-widget-daisy, maybe?
<robbies___> there is no such checkbox
<The_Journey> maco: does that need compiz or something like that?
<robbies___> where can I find a list of changes between ubuntu 8.10 and 9.10
<robbies___> ?
<maco> The_Journey: no its a normal plasmoid
<maco> robbies___: release notes for 9.04 and 9.10 is the best you can do, short of reading the changelog for every package you care about
<ajd2k9> how dso i see hidden files ...
<robbies___> where do I find the release notes?
<maco> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<maco> and change 910 to 904 for other, i think
<maco> though....hrm those are ubuntu's release notes, not kubuntu's...
<ajd2k9> hello ... im such a n00b can someone help me i cant seem to see hidden files
<Jonathan__> i hate being a noob
<ajd2k9> me to ..
<maco> ajd2k9: i assume the View menu has an option
<maco> however every....oh there we go
<maco> yes it does
<ajd2k9> yeah sorry for bein a n00b .. thankmyou!
<maco> :( dolphin takes a full minute before im allowed to interact with it after opening a window. i guess its trying to get through all the crap in my home dir
<maco> ajd2k9: no problem :)
<maco> everybody starts out a newbie :)
<Jonathan__> how long does it last?
<ajd2k9> haha yeah ... only used kubuntu for 2 weeks and just trying to use wine atm
<Jonathan__> aww no man
<Jonathan__> just go for it in linux
<maco> Jonathan__: took me about 2.5yr to admit i wasnt a newbie anymore. and id been contributing for over a year by that point :P
<ajd2k9> it isnt out in linux its a game i used to play years ago and just saw its now free but only for win32
<Jonathan__> how do you say stuff to a person in this Quassel then?
<The_Journey> maco: how do I install plasma-widget-daisy?
<Jonathan__> so that it comes up highlighted
<maco> The_Journey: "sudo aptitude install plasma-widget-daisy" or use kpackagekit from your menu
<jussi01> !tab | Jonathan__
<ubottu> Jonathan__: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<maco> The_Journey: itll be an option in right click -> add widgets
<The_Journey> maco: ok cool thanks, but just one more question, how do I know when to use apt-get instead of aptitude?
<Jonathan__> maco:
<maco> The_Journey: mostly doesnt matter
<maco> The_Journey: there are some less-common commands they dont have in common. in that case: check the man page
<Jonathan__> how can i see a list of running processes?.
<jussi01> Jonathan__: ctrl+esc
<maco> Jonathan__: ps -ef
<The_Journey> maco: I cant move the daisy widget, it's stuck at one spot
<maco> The_Journey: unlock widgets?
<Omegatron> hi
<Omegatron> i am trying to restore my grub
<Omegatron> but stage1 file isnt found
<Omegatron> what can i do?
<Jonathan__> so i ran the PMS.sh will it appear in the system activity window
<The_Journey> maco: well it's a circle, with launchers, but I cant move the circle to the bottom of the screen
<ajd2k9> hey again how do i open sources.list and edit it i cant change permissions do i have to log out?
<maco> The_Journey: a little bar should show up next to it when you hover
<maco> ajd2k9: sudo
<The_Journey> ok
<The_Journey> and then what?
<The_Journey> ah nvm
<ajd2k9> sudo ..
<The_Journey> got it
<The_Journey> im such an idiot :(
<ajd2k9> maco: where can i find sudo
<maco> ajd2k9: its a command
<maco> ajd2k9: or rather, do "kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ajd2k9> maco: cheers got it sorted
<sdf> Running Kubuntu 7.04.  I tried using Adept Manager to upgrade but the Fetch Updates does'nt find anything.  What am I missing?
<kovach> WindowsXP_Pro_SP1_Disk1.img what program do i need to open this file
<kovach> i am using ubuntu
<kovach> its for the vbox
<kovach> does anyone know
<ajd2k9> virtual box is it not?
<bigbrovar> hi guys am having issues getting compositing to work with Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics on kubuntu karmic
<oem> oi
<oem> oi
<Cymew> Hi. My hd is killing me. Now it spins down or do some other power saving trick, and it makes my interactive use terrible. I have no idea how I turned it on. Can I disable it somehow?
<yofel> Cymew: can you try (assuming your drive is /dev/sda) 'sudo hdparm -S 0 /dev/sda && sudo hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda' ?
<Cymew> Thanks for the suggestion. I'll try that and see if something changes.
<Cymew> Will that setting stay through a reboot?
<yofel> Cymew: afaik no, you could check /etc/hdparm.conf
<yofel> but I have hdparm issues myself (putting my second drive to sleep after about 5s) I understand you have the same issue?
<yofel> s/hdparm/hd
<sharpen047> hey all would anyone know how to use media keys on a fujitsu n series lifebook? xev doesn detect any input
<Cymew> I wonder what part of KDE I was poking about with when I managed to change the hd settings
<Cymew> I'll have to see what /etc/hdparm.conf say, because now since I ran those commands it has behaves just like I wanted.
<Doom_Guard> I'm having trouble enabling compositing on 9.10 under virtualbox. Guest additions are installed. Any ideas?
<andy> hi!
<Guest71935> is there a way to make dolphin have an "up" button on the navegation bar, just like konqueror or nautilus?
<Guest38966> Tem alguém que tc em Portuguê?
<Doom_Guard> Guest71935: Settings -> Configure Toolbars
<Doom_Guard> There's an option to add an Up button in there
<Guest71935> Doom_Guard: not here
<Guest71935> ahh
<Guest71935> there..
<Guest71935> thanks, that helps a lot
<Doom_Guard> I'm getting a protocol error when trying to mount a shared virtualbox directory...anyone know anything about this?
<Doom_Guard> Never mind, I'm just retarded.
<Doom_Guard> Still having problems with compositing though.
<Guest20865> a second and last question: is there a way to add custom entries to the droptdown menu you get when you right click on a file?
<Guest20865> like wipe instead of rm the file when hit 'delete'
#kubuntu 2009-11-15
<gl_> Guest20865: do you mean a "servicemenu"?
<Guest20865> gl_ dunno what it's called. I know in gnome, nautilus calles it nautlis actions menu or so
<Guest20865> basically: righ click on a file and where you see the 'cut', 'copy', 'properties', ...  - have another entry appear called "really delete"
<gl_> yes, I think they are called so. Not sure in kde4, but they were in kde 3.5
<Guest20865> sure I'm just to blind to find it
<gl_> sorry I am in suse now...
<Guest20865> ok
<Guest20865> no problem
<Guest20865> thanx anyway
<gl_> I run kubuntu in an asus eee
<gl_> no problem!
<Guest20865> :-)
<maco> ...suse has kde4 too
<maco> should work pretty much the same
<gl_> sure but the .kde folder is called .kde4 so it is not exactly the same the path
<gl_> maybe this is it? http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KDE4-servicemenus?content=80131
<Guest20865> thx, will try it
<gl_> actually it is a script that converts 3.5 sm into 4.x
<gl_> not sure it is what you were looking for...
<Guest20865> i just found out that. no, it's not what i was looking 4
<Guest20865> I want to adjust my righ-click menu
<gl_> but those functions are the servicemenu... you need to know how to write those. There is no setting as far as I know
<gl_> I mean there is no gui for that except showing "Delete" instead of "Move to wastebin"
<Guest20865> hmm, ok
<Guest20865> i had hoped there was.
<Guest20865> for people always say: in kde the user can adjust _everything_ whereas gnome only showns the standard options. but in gnome i can create new menu entries in the gui
<maco> huh?
<maco> in gnome creating new menu entries for right clicking on a file requires writing code
<maco> you have to write a script for nautilus
<hylal> hi all
<Guest20865> maco: I can have the new entry execute a command right away: for example wipe, or run a script, yes. but the change to the menu is doen in gui
<Guest20865> i hope to find something like this for kde
<maco> this must be a VERY new feature of gnome
<maco> because the only way there was to add something to the menu as of january was to write a script and put it in some magic directory so nautilus would add it
<Guest20865> maco look for nautilus actions something like this in google
<ahz> In KDE 4.3.2 (Kubuntu) how do I set my keyboard layout?  I don't see it in the setings, and my number pad doesn't work
<Guest20865> it worked already in intrepid
<hylal> any body has website script?
<Guest20865> but, I like kde better. this is the only feature I'm missing
<Guest20865> oh, and the weather applet
<Guest20865> in kde there is a weather applet too, but it's damn bad as it always showsn wrong data
<vis_> hi there =) I've installed the kubuntu package on my ubuntu 9.10 installation to try it out, and I'd like to remove everything KDE-related. Don't hate me =\ I was just wondering the easiest way of doing this.
<maco> Guest20865: yes, nautilus scripts.... you still need to have a script. just because someone made some and packaged them up doesnt mean there's a graphical way in nautilus to add arbitrary commands to the menu
<Guest20865> well, I don't care if someone packaged it or if it came with the default, asd long as I easily adjust my system
<Guest20865> so is there such a package for kde?
<gl_> Look here, you need to write it as a script:
<gl_> http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Creating_Konqueror_Service_Menus
<hylal> hi all
<hylal> serius amat
<gl_> Guest20865: also have a look in .kde/share/config/kservicemenurc
<gl_> there are some items that you can set as false so they are not shown
<sharpen047> how would i install a kernel module..?
<sharpen047> oh in karmic 9.10
<hylal> ------=================
<hylal> 99999999999999
<Albi> hello world
<Guest20865> gl_ thanks
<Guest20865> was afk
<Guest20865> and am again afk
<Guest20865> i copied the link and your remark
<Guest20865> so thank you
<gl_> np
<Albi> question: everytime i install a new linux kernal, it does not keep my nvidia drivers
<sharpen047> it is always like that
<sharpen047> and that is a statement
<Albi> i'm not sure how that was a question, but i guess is that normal'
<gl_> of course, because the nvidia driver is made for a particular kernel
<Albi> LOL yeah sorry, about my bad question statement
<sharpen047> lol
<Albi> oh, but ive used the same nvidia driver across different kernals
<gl_> you mean you compiled it?
<sharpen047> gl_, how would i install a kernel module im running karmic
<Albi> and it doesnt say what kernel it is for
<Albi> i go and stop all the desktop manages running and do like sudo sh, and its a *.run file
<gl_> yes, you are compiling it, so you make it every time
<gl_> that is the "hard way"
<gl_> the easy way is to use a repository with the driver already compiled, so when you upgrade the kernel the driver is also upgraded
<Albi> oh, so if i were to do it the "easy way" would it still keep across kernels or would i still have to iunstall it again
<Albi> oh ok, my internets is slow, how big is it?
<gl_> no, it would get updated when you select the new kernel, I think
<gl_> no idea, but that is the case with nvidia and ati drivers
<Albi> oh okee dokee, now i know that it isnt a problem and its just a normal thing its a lot less of an annoyance
<gl_> I used those with suse, my experience with kubuntu is only through the eeepc and that one does not use nvidia or ati ones
<Albi> oh ok, the good ol eee
<gl_> if you could install the easy way (through a repo) then you should not have any more problems
<gl_> but if you install not mainstream kernels, then there might not be compiled drivers for them
<Albi> yeah, i might try that, im in windoze at the moment, but i dont mind the hard way, keeps my brain on the ball :P
<Albi> thanks for your help on that though
<sharpen047> hey gl_ mind helping me real quickly if possible?
<gl_> sharpen047: not sure I can, but carry on...
<gl_> what is it?
<sharpen047> gl_, im running karmic, how would i install a kernel module?
<gl_> what do you want to do?
<sharpen047> gl_, http://penguin-breeder.org/kernel/#apanel
<gl_> ugh...
<gl_> the command to load a module is "modprobe"
<sharpen047> i need to make the module
<gl_> have a look at 'man modprobe'
<gl_> sure you probably need to compile it
<sharpen047> i dont have a linux- dir
<gl_> you need to install the sources, gcc and make
<gl_> I mean the kernel sources
<sharpen047> how would i go about doing htat
<sharpen047> kpackage manageR?
<gl_> yes
<sharpen047> ty
<gl_> not sure in kubuntu, you may have a differen repo for the sources?
<sharpen047> for which
<gl_> for the sources?
<gl_> or is that in the same as the applications?
<gl_> I can't remember
<sharpen047> lol im not sure what you are asking
<gl_> ok.
<gl_> i can't remember if the kernel sources are in the same repository as the rest of the binaries
<gl_> sometimes there is a 'sources' repo
<sharpen047> how would i find out
<gl_> search for the kernel sources!
<sharpen047> and which make should i isntall?
<gl_> the latest one
<sharpen047> like tmake? or cmake? or xmake?
<sharpen047> lol
<gl_> is there a 'make'
<gl_> ?
<sharpen047> no
<sharpen047> il try apt-get
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi, I have sound out of my headset jack, but not out of my laptop speakers
<CPrgmSwR2> where can I get help switching the sound so it comes out of my speakers
<sharpen047> CPrgmSwR2, go to the mixer go to preferences
<gl_> or synaptic, that lists and you can search as well
<sharpen047> CPrgmSwR2, settings > configure channels
<CPrgmSwR2> do I use kmixer or alsamixer?
<sharpen047> CPrgmSwR2, i am referring to kmix
<CPrgmSwR2> okay I have configure channels up
<sharpen047> enable them all
<CPrgmSwR2> Okay
<sharpen047> CPrgmSwR2, when they are all enabled go unmute everything and try getting sound
<sharpen047> gl_, installing gcc righ tnow ill wait till that is done to try apt-get make and sources
<CPrgmSwR2> sharpen047: alsamixer shows all the channels like kmix does when you enable all channels, also everything is umuted and where options are available, all possitible combinations have been tried
<gl_> maybe gcc comes with make
<sharpen047> gl_, alright lol we will see, will you be on for a bit?it could be a while
<gl_> it is 1:24 am I will go to bed any time now...
<gl_> you should get it wth sudo apt-get install make
<sharpen047> gl_, is gcc insatlled by default? i think it is done
<gl_> no
<sharpen047> maybe i installed it already
<sharpen047> how would i tell ha
<gl_> i see...
<gl_> try gcc
<sharpen047> make is installed and gcc no inputfiles
<sharpen047> so just sources
<gl_> so gcc is installed because it is telling you that you did not indicate an input file
<sharpen047> right
<gl_> and you might need the "headers" too
<sharpen047> i have the headers
<gl_> OK
<sharpen047> im not sure how toget sources
<vincy> salve a tutti
<vincy> chat ubuntu??
<gl_> sudo apt-get install linux-tree
<gl_> not sure, though, I am not used to kubuntu...
<sharpen047> what are you used to
<gl_> suse
<vincy> ok
<vincy> thanxs
<Albi> aMSN question: (well more of a statement again) i boot it and it loads then just dissapears
<CPrgmSwR2> Are there any kubuntu developers in here
<sharpen047> gl_, it is linux-source-2.6.31
<gl_> ok
<sharpen047> gl_, a ton of options for everything though.. makes it confusing
<szal> Albi: did you check the system tray?  is the process still running?
<gl_> so now you download the tgz file of the module, expand it, then cd to the new folder and follow the instructions of the page you showed earlier
<gl_> that would be it.
<Albi> i'm not in linux atm, but afaik its not running, evern with the latest amsn
<gl_> 'make' does the compiling for you
<sharpen047> gl_, i dont need to recompile a kernel or anything? lol
<gl_> no, just the code you downloaded
<sharpen047> that is sweet
<sharpen047> gl_, how would i change the partition size on a drive? i have windows xp and kubuntu on the other, i want to expand the linux part
<Albi> szal it wasn't still running, and it happened with both the latest and the one before amsns (that made little sense)
<gl_> hm... you use gparted, but I do not think you can resize a partition while you have it mounted...
<gl_> Usually you do that at installation time
<sharpen047> yeah... i ended up copying everything from my desktop over to my laptop(this comp) on the linux part
<sharpen047> gl_, the linux sources downloaded a ter gz file.. what should i do with that
<sharpen047> just extract it in place?
<gl_> oh...
<gl_> not sure, sorry
<gl_> wait
<gl_> yes, you can try that see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70905
<sharpen047> gl_, im extracing it
<gl_> you might need to download this too:
<gl_> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gl_> then download the module you want to build in your home folder,
<gl_> uncompress it
<gl_> cd to the new folder containing the module sources
<gl_> and type 'make'
<sharpen047> gl_, same error
<gl_> what error?
<sharpen047> gl_, gotta install sources still
<sharpen047> pm
<gl_> maybe the sources are not in the right place, did you look at the link i posted above?
<gl_> apt-get install linux-tree
<sharpen047> nope ill do that thanks
<gl_> cd /usr/src
<sharpen047> no such thing as linux tree
<gl_> tar jxvf linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2 (but yours is a different version, of course)
<gl_> ln -s linux-source-2.6.10 linux
<gl_> so what did you download?
<sharpen047> 2.6.32
<gl_> (it gets difficult to do this without being able to run kubuntu here... :-/
<gl_> I mean the command
<sharpen047> what does ln -s do
<Can0n> Getting so tired of this, and can't find a solution. I have an external hard drive that worked perfectly in 9.04, and also a SanDisk MicroMate that connect my memory card to the computer and that worked as well. Now under 9.10 none of them work. I've been searching like crazy on ubuntuforums.org and google about an answer but haven't found anything useful yet. Any ideas ?
<sharpen047> where would i find a guide reconfigure sorces?
<mvalviar> hi. I installed kubuntu-desktop from an ubuntu install. I don't have any shutdown options
<sharpen047> in terminal type shutdown now
<sharpen047> or is it just shutdown..
<mvalviar> i know that but most other users don't. Do I really need to tell them "Go to the terminal and type sudo shutdonw now. Then type my password"
<mvalviar> Isn't there supposed to be a shutdown option when I click leave?
<Can0n> Yes it should be
<sharpen047> true :P
<mvalviar> I don't have it anywhere. Thats why I'm kindy asking for an answer.
<Can0n> Try to remove the Application Launcher and re-add it
<mvalviar> it still isn't there. Even If I select leave from the desktop context menu the only option I have is logout.
<Can0n> mvalviar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307800
<Can0n> Try that
<mvalviar> I already tried that thread.
<mvalviar> I have kdm and I already installed kshutdown
<trappist> anybody know of a source for dovecot 1.2 debs?
<trappist> I've just built some from debian sources but I'm a little nervous about installing
<Can0n> mvalviar: Rebooted ? ;)
<mvalviar> I already did.
<Can0n> Ok, then I'm out. Sry
<mvalviar> :(
<ahkheng> hi anyone here? got some newbie qns
<ahkheng> help needed, my youtube didnt produce any sound after i installed my graphic driver, its working b4 installing, i tried to search on net n tried everything, but still not working..
<dracflamloc> hello
<ahkheng> hi
<clyde> anyone mind helping? :(
<clyde> help needed, my youtube didnt produce any sound after i installed my graphic driver, its working b4 installing, i tried to search on net n tried everything, but still not working..
<Albi> clyde, did you try rebooting?
<clyde> tried
<Albi> is your volume turned up in the computer and set to the right thingymajig
<clyde> i even installed flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<clyde> err my amarok got sound, so i dun think the problem is about the mute or non-mute problem..
<clyde> the problem started after i reboot my kubuntu due to the req of installation of the graphic driver
<clyde> after dat i tried reboot twice, still nth changes
<Albi> hmmm
<ken> does anyone know if amarok supports shoutcast radio
<Albi> might be a graphic driver issue that will be fixed in the next one, im not sure if you can downgrade or what not to the previous one
<Albi> VLC
<clyde> o.0
<Albi> i think amarok does, but use VLC
<clyde> but then i juz reformated to kubuntu from ubuntu ytd.. b4 i installed my ubuntu on thursday n the graphic card installation doesnt kill my sound for flash player
<ken> Albi> will try vlc and see what happens, thanks
<Albi> clyde, are there any updates you can run? try a different kernel?
<Albi> ken, no probs, its defiantly my favorite :P
<clyde> err quite new to kubuntu n ubuntu wad does the kernel means? n i updated all bugs and updates given
<ken> Albi> I have been using songbird which I really like. I can't figure out what all the hype is on amarok though
<Albi> ken> me either, both amarok and dragon really make me climb up the wall, they frustrate me somewhat
<Albi> clyde> you know when you boot the computer and it goes into grub first?
<sharpen047> can someone help me install sourceS?
<clyde> yep
<Albi> you can choose a different kernel in there, the different numbers
<clyde> u mean go into the recovery mode?
<Albi> how many things are in the list in grub?
<Albi> no
<Albi> in grub, for example you will have, ubuntu with kernel number what not, then that one with recovery, then another kernel and that one with recovery, and then maybe windows
<Albi> choose an older kernel in that list
<Albi> sharpen047, whats the sources?
<clyde> there got 2 for ubuntu, 2 for kubuntu, 1 for window, n got 2 more is memory test sth
<sharpen047> Albi, kernel sources i think.. im trying to install a kernel module but im having trouble making the module
<Albi> clyde, well choose an older kernel for kubuntu, or whatever you're using and see if the sound works in it
<clyde> Albi, ok thx i will try the method now
<Albi> sharpen047, for kubuntu? new kernels should just turn up in your package manager, ie kpackage or synaptic
<clyde> thx =)
<Albi> no probs clyde
 * Albi is so lonely :C
<sharpen047> Albi, what would it be?
<prabhakar> ?
<Albi> itd just say "linux kernel" or the like with a number after it and you tick it and hit install
<sharpen047> Albi, i searched for linux-source and came up with 2 things and i have one installed already but it still isnt working..
<Albi> if theres no new kernels than they wont show up
<Albi> i'm not entirely sure what you're trying to do
<sharpen047> http://penguin-breeder.org/kernel/#apanel
<Albi> let me take a look
<sharpen047> i have a fujitsu laptop and i have an "application panel" so fujitsu calls it but the media keys dont work and xev doesnt detect any input so i googled it and found that guide with drivers and utils, it wont install
<Albi> 1) why are you trying to do that, 2) what step are you up to
<Albi> ok
<Albi> what step are you up to
<sharpen047> and iam at the part where i just mv makefile
<sharpen047> i have already mved it
<Albi> in 2.6 or 2.4
<sharpen047> 2.6.31
<Albi> ok and whats the problem...?
<clyde> Albi, its still not working
<clyde> does tis got anything to do wif the flash player?
<Albi> clyde, did you try ubuntu as well and the different kernels?
<Albi> well is it just youtube or is it all flash?
<clyde> only tried youtube, nt sure bout other
<sharpen047> Albi, http://pastebin.com/d7a9dfde9
<clyde> i didnt tried the ubuntu yet
<clyde> but b4 the ubuntu was no problem for me
<Albi> clyde, go to fat-pie and try some flash animations, or newgrounds, what not
<Albi> sharpen047, did you "Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it."
<Albi> sudo get-me some food, i'm starvin'
<clyde> albi, all doesnt produce sound =/
<sharpen047> Albi,  you have a pm
<Albi> hmmm, not sure what the problem is clyde, reinstall flash, try ubuntu, and its different kernels, i dont know
<clyde> i tried everything =x but thx for helping albi =)
<Albi> yeah man, how long you been on linux for?
<Albi> no probs clyde, i didnt really help much :P
<sharpen047> him or me?
<clyde> its ok albi =)
<sharpen047> :P
<sharpen047> clyde what is your prob
<Albi> you sharpen047
<sharpen047> Albi, on and off for about 7 years
<Albi> oh okee dokee
<sharpen047> im used to gentoo, not kubuntu
<clyde> sharpen047, my flash player doesnt produce any sound lol n i juz realise, no sound even i nudge using amsn >.>
<sharpen047> i usually use kubuntu to see if my wifi driver is available :D
<Albi> well then, you should have more luck in fixing your problem than i do LOL, but i suggest googling a little while longer and trying to find a different solution
<sharpen047> haha
<Albi> oh yeah, i ran gentoox on my xbox once
<sharpen047> Albi,  i have and i also had some morehelp haha
<sharpen047> thats funny
<sharpen047> i didnt feel like compiling
<Albi> lol
<sharpen047> pulse audio and this app panel are my last things to do
<sharpen047> pulse audio is only half duplex right now
<sharpen047> meaning i can only have sound in one app at a time
<Albi> lol
<Albi> sound in linux isnt the best
<matt__> can anyone help me with my hostname?
<prabhakar> yep
<matt__> It isnt resolving correctly. I dont know what I did. I can ping the IP of the machine but not the name
<ken> Albi> vlc and shoutcast works fine. thanks
<matt__> (its a win/buntu mixed network)
<matt__> firewall is turned off, samba is running locally and tesparm is OK. I can connect to the machine with \\192.168.2.X but not \\Hostname
<eve> hello
<eve> how are you ?
<eve> there is someone ??
<matt__> haha eve left
<Albi> hey eve, whats up?
<Albi> matt__ why dont you just use the IP address then, if it works
<matt__> I have scripts that depend on \\hostname
<Albi> oh ok
<Albi> is it hostname or Hostname
<Albi> and shouldnt you be using foreware slash
<Albi> foreward slash
<Albi> not backslash \
<ron__> does anyone have a link for 64bit gimpshop?
<Albi> ron__ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239277 JFGI
<doleyb> sharpen047: have you thought about just removing pulseaudio?
<sharpen047> doleyb, havent messed with ityet
<emma> is it necessary to have an internet connection while installing kubuntu with the alt cd?
<sharpen047> not sure, dont think so though, it would be a good idea to update it before installing
<ferident> hi
<sharpen047> hello
<ferident> iran
<Albi> emma, no
<sharpen047> Albi, hey
<Albi> sharpen047, ey, whats cookin?
<sharpen047> Albi, googlin stuff on this error
<Albi> found anything?
<emma> Albi: what happens then when it gets to the dhttp thing and it indentifes your connection interface?
<sharpen047> bunch of nothing, google is turning into youtube
<sharpen047> bunch of "hits" that mean nothing
<sharpen047> not even to what im searching for
<emma> Albi: i had the impresion the alt cd was using the net to install some stuff
<wereami> hey people
<Albi> lol
<Albi> emma, nah i always get the alt cd, it allows you to grab single packages off it
<emma> Albi: and you don't need any active internet connection to use it huh?
<Albi> emma, i get the alt cd of both ubuntu and kubuntu, i install kubuntu, and then install the ubuntu-desktop inside it using the ubuntu alt cd, because you cant do it with the normal cd
<Albi> emma: no not that i'm aware of
<_akahige_> I'm running gnome with the kde libs and playing around with dolphin, trying to get pdf preview to work. I installed okular, but can't figure out how to get one to talk to the other. anybody have any ideas?
<Albi> _akahige_ one to talk to the other??
<_akahige_> Albi : dolphin isn't seeing that okular is installed, and there's no "preview" option for me to tick. I'm assuming that there's some communication breakdown that's preventing dolphin from using okular. or am I missing something else?  :)
<Albi> dolphin doesn't communicate with okular per se
<Albi> dolphin would have its own pdf file stuff to preview pdfs
<_akahige_> oh -- okay. I don't get any pdf preview and in googling found something that said it used okular for pdf preview. so then the question is "how do I get dolphin to do pdf preview?"
<Albi> im not in linux at the moment so i cant have a look, but it should do it automatically, hang on i have dolphin installed on windows, ill take a look
<Albi> hmm its not working well for me atm
<Albi> id say you're missing some kde/qt4 library "stuff" (stuff being a technical word LOL)
<_akahige_> yeah. there doesn't seem to be anything in the preview selection dialogue about pdfs -- which lead me to look at outside apps (and okular is kde's pdf handler)
<Albi> if you want to use dolphin i'd say switch to kubuntu
<Albi> theres a reason why they have different file explorers of both kubuntu and ubuntu
<Albi> one reason being that ubuntu is ugly as my dogs hairy bum, so they need an ugly file browser to match it
<_akahige_> lol. but with shared libs, you're supposed to be able to run nice apps on an ugly desktop
<Albi> yeah i know, and you're probably missing some of those libs
<Albi> how fast is your internets?
<_akahige_> it's good
<Albi> are you up for installing the whole kubuntu-desktop?
<Albi> just to see if it fixes your problem, which it might not :P
<_akahige_> (and the package manager installed all the dependencies)
<Albi> hmmm
<_akahige_> I think I'll pass on the whole kubuntu desktop
<Albi> i dunno man
<_akahige_> well, I appreciate your help
<Albi> no probs buddy
<jschall> prime example of one of the many little bugs that mean that linux is definitely not ready for average users: i'm trying to watch a movie in the default "dragon" player, and it keeps going to the damn screensaver or turning off the monitor per power-saving settings.
<jschall> in the middle of the scene where legolas brings down an oliphant by himself, and BOOM! suddenly there's only the damn (i'd use stronger language if the rules allowed) screensaver.
<StoneCold> Fuck kubuntu
<jschall> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<v1ttu_> inn the ass?
<v1ttu_> -n
<StoneCold> Fuck kubuntu
<bazhang> v1ttu_, StoneCold stop that
<v1ttu_> which point of entry?
<StoneCold> fuck you
<StoneCold> fuck you kubuntu
<emma> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<emma> jschall: oh sorry i didn't see you said that already
<StoneCold> fuck you kubuntu
<v1ttu_> emergency?
<v1ttu_> lolol
<StoneCold> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<jschall> StoneCold, v1ttu_: go use a mac.
<v1ttu_> no thanks i don't like being tied up like a bdsm hooker :)
<abhi_> how to start graphical network manager in kubuntu ?
<emma> I've installed Kubuntu 9.10 on my laptop. When it gets to the desktop, the tool bar at the bottom is just all blacked out. If I move the mouse over it, the parts that would be "clickable" change color, but I see no GUI there. When I click on the place that would bring up the big menu, I just get a big black rectangle that pops up in the place of that menu. Any ideas?
<v1ttu> System Settings>>HNetwork Connections abhi
<v1ttu> -H
<abhi_> thnx
<emma> abhi_: try going to the terminal and typing kdesu knetworkmanager
<abhi_> thnx
<abhi_> hi the network manager does not show up on the screen.
<abhi_> any idea what could be wrong ?
<abhi_> i have kubuntu 9.10
<abhi_> new to using ubuntu.
<abhi_> need help.
<v1ttu> did you goto systemsettings >> Network connections?
<abhi_> i dont see systemsettings -> network connections, there are two other options system->network, system->network manager
<v1ttu> are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<abhi_> kubuntu
<v1ttu> ok click the menu k
<v1ttu> and goto...
<abhi_> ok
<v1ttu> applications >> settings and click the system settings menu thingy
<v1ttu> menu entry
<v1ttu> k?
<abhi_> ok
<abhi_> i can see network settings there
<v1ttu> now goto the network connections button
<v1ttu> okkkkkkk
<v1ttu> sweet
<abhi_> there is no network connections only network settings .
<abhi_> oh ok
<abhi_> got iy
<abhi_> got it
<v1ttu> kk
<abhi_> thnx
<v1ttu> np bro
<abhi_> ok. I need some more help.
<abhi_> i cant get wireless working on my laptop.
<abhi_> in network connections under wireless tab i can see my router name.
<v1ttu> huh?
<v1ttu> you can se it?
<v1ttu> see*
<v1ttu> no connection ?
<emma> I've installed Kubuntu 9.10 on my laptop. When it gets to the desktop, the tool bar at the bottom is just all blacked out. If I move the mouse over it, the parts that would be "clickable" change color, but I see no GUI there. When I click on the place that would bring up the big menu, I just get a big black rectangle that pops up in the place of that menu. Any ideas?
<v1ttu> graphics card/chip?
<emma> let me see
<emma> i went to ctrl+al+F1 to see stuff
<emma> v1ttu: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<v1ttu> hold on
<v1ttu> radeon 9000
<v1ttu> sorry i dunno about pre directx 9 ati cards
<v1ttu> how old is the laptop?
<emma> it's a thinkpad x31
<emma> I think it might be a bit old.
<Tm_T> hi emma
<emma> Hey there Tm_T
<emma> v1ttu: I think the laptop might be about 6 years old.
<emma> I guess kubuntu can't run on this machine.
<arrrghhh> hey all, i have a broadcom wireless card that worked fine in jaunty.  i just installed karmic on this laptop, and kubuntu found the proprietary driver in the hardware drivers section.  but every time i try to hit activate, it just sits there.  never activates the driver... what am i doing wrong?
<Albi> using karmic lolol
<Albi> ^o)
<maco> arrrghhh: wep?
<arrrghhh> maco: what?  what does wep/wpa/anything have to do with my question?
<maco> arrrghhh: i think wep is broken in knetworkmanager
<arrrghhh> i'm not using wep
<arrrghhh> it doesn't install the driver for the card.
<maco> oh!
<maco> i was thinking of the other activate button
<maco> sorry :)
<arrrghhh> the hardware drivers section doesn't activate the driver.  i don't get it.
<maco> maybe run an update first?
<arrrghhh> i did
<arrrghhh> nothing left to update :S
<maco> try installing bcmwl-kernel-sources and bcmwl-modaliases manually then
<v1ttu> if its broadcom it probably wont work ever
<maco> v1ttu: uh...what are you? living in 2003?
<v1ttu> those things are a pita
<v1ttu> no 2009
<v1ttu> with a broadcom chip in my laptop
<arrrghhh> it worked perfectly in jaunty
<v1ttu> it still doesnt work properly
<v1ttu> it worked in jaunty?
<v1ttu> okkkkkk
<v1ttu> then the karmic network goblin has struck
<maco> arrrghhh: just try that manual driver install
<arrrghhh> it worked great in jaunty.  and hardy as i recall... i don't remember intrepid on this mchine.
<arrrghhh> maco: ok
<maco> (and reboot)
<arrrghhh> maco: it said those packages are already installed
<maco> what does "sudo modprobe wl" tell you?
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> fatal: module wl not found...
<arrrghhh> maco: i don't get it.  i don't remember having to install a proprietary driver in jaunty... i guess i could be mistaken.
<v1ttu> did you upgrade from 9.04 or clean install 9.10?
<maco> try "sudo aptitude reinstall" on those 2 packages
<arrrghhh> clean install of 9.10.
<v1ttu> hmmm
<maco> im guessing dkms didnt get run to generate the module
<v1ttu> that is pretty weird if it worked before
<v1ttu> a lot of people seem to have network issues with karmic
<maco> nah i ran into a "driver installed, but dkms didnt run" issue at an installfest a couple days ago
<sharpen047> would anyone mind helping me with these media keys please? http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3108120.msg206784#msg206784
<arrrghhh> yea, i had a dkms error when i installed a fresh install of ubuntu.
<arrrghhh> this time i tried kubuntu, thinking it'd be better.  lol, same result.
<arrrghhh> maco: ok, i reinstalled the drivers.  reboot now?
<v1ttu> kubuntu has more problems with netrworking than ubuntu
<v1ttu> -r
<arrrghhh> v1ttu: well neither's workin for me right now.
<v1ttu> lolol
<arrrghhh> it's sad.  it seems the driver issues in ubuntu are increasing, whilst win7 driver issues are almost nil.
<maco> arrrghhh: did dkms run?
<arrrghhh> maco: how can i tell?
<maco> v1ttu: theyve no difference in drivers. same kernel
<v1ttu> win doesjnt recognize my harddrive
<maco> v1ttu: no need for fud
<v1ttu> maco the network manager is the problem in kubuntu
<maco> arrrghhh: did it do something where it printed a long line of ...........
<v1ttu> -j
<v1ttu> fud?
<v1ttu> aha what are you talking about?
<arrrghhh> maco: oh you mean from the reinstall of those packages?  i thought you meant on initial install.
<v1ttu> the kubuntu network manager is notorious for being unreliable
<arrrghhh> i see a line about "Removing all DKMS Modules"
<arrrghhh> and "Adding Module to DKMS build system" as well.
<maco> arrrghhh: when it does the "adding modules to.." thing did it print a bunch of ..........
<arrrghhh> nope.  next line is "Doing initial module build"  then "Installing initial module"  then "Done."
<maco> the module build didnt do it?
<arrrghhh> i can paste the output if you want
<maco> hrm...
<maco> maybe itll do it on reboot
<arrrghhh> i don't see the wifi light on either.  i noticed if the driver isn't installed/active the light is dim.
<arrrghhh> or turned off, but i checked that :D
<arrrghhh> i guess i'll try a reboot then... brb.
<arrrghhh_> holy crap i have wifi!
<arrrghhh_> and evidently my old nick is still around
<arrrghhh> that's better
<v1ttu> it worked?
<v1ttu> damn
<arrrghhh> yea.  the reinstall + reboot.  go figure, it seems those packages were installed after all.
<v1ttu> lol
<greenmang0> hello friends... i am trying to use Kopete Plugin... Now Listening.. with Amarok 2 on Kubuntu 9.10... but the song i am listening is not showing up as my status message...
<greenmang0> what is the solution for this problem?
<v1ttu> i just make it post the song in the convo
<greenmang0> v1ttu: didn't get you...
<v1ttu> hmmm?
<v1ttu> i meant when i make it say what song im playing in the convo
<v1ttu> auto is in the plugin options
<greenmang0> v1ttu: actually it wasn't working with 9.04 as well
<v1ttu> the status message?
<greenmang0> so i thought it will work with next release... but not...
<greenmang0> v1ttu: yeah... the song i am playing should be displayed as my status message
<greenmang0> using that Now Listening plugin of Kopete
<v1ttu> hold on
<v1ttu> yeah it doesnt work for me either
<v1ttu> bug i guess
<sharpen047> would anyone mind helping me with these media keys please? they arent generating a keycode
<greenmang0> v1ttu: hmm...
<arrrghhh> maco: thanks for the help.
<Zensursula> Hi from Berlin, any hints how get wlan running under karmic?
<Zensursula> it's just not there
<Zensursula> was working perfect under jaunty
<Nightwalker-> my wlan worked well on jaunty, but on karmic it doesnt connect
<Zensursula> same prob with the sound
<Nightwalker-> karmic has a bug that wlan doesnt work
<Zensursula> Muahahaha
<Zensursula> Since it's the same with the sound I think I'll go back to jaunty.
<Zensursula> Why do they ship karmic?
<korvin_> hi
<The_Journey> hi how do I change grub boot menu resolution to 1024x768?
<korvin_> give me advice, which music player to install on karmic?
<Unksi> amarok is great :)
<korvin_> )
<dylan_> would anyone know why i can't get stickam to capture video off of my webcam?
<korvin_> maybe another player?
<dylan_> ?huh
<dylan_> it's not any obvious reason i'm positive i'm been trying to get this working all day :/
<korvin_> not for you
<dylan_> o i c :/
<r00t_ninja> is it possible to connect to my wireless at boot time or during gdm?
<r00t_ninja> i mean kdm
<joefg> i have installed kubuntu 9.10 on my dell laptop. Wireless works, but i couldnt find a way to share my Internet connection by creating an adhoc wireless network.
<joefg> Is there a way to do that ?
<chimp-champ> Hi, I have installed vistar7-transformation-pack from kde-look.org on my kubuntu-9.10-machine, it doesnt work, so how can i uninstall this?
<Unclemeat> ciao
<maarth> goodmorning
<njathan> how can i check the md5 sum of a burnt kubuntu dvd?
<r00t_ninja> njathan: are you on windows or linux?
<njathan> r00t_ninja: i am on linux (Kubuntu 9.04)
<r00t_ninja> md5sum -c file.iso.md5
<r00t_ninja> you will need the file that contains the md5
<r00t_ninja> and the iso
<r00t_ninja> in the same directory
<njathan> r00t_ninja: but would that not check the iso file? i am not sure if the iso was burnt right......
<njathan> r00t_ninja: when i do the 'check dvd for defects' after booting from the dvd, i get a blank screen
<njathan> r00t_ninja: same for 'try kubuntu without installing' link
<r00t_ninja> ahh ok
<njathan> r00t_ninja: does that automaticlly mean that the dvd is bad?
<r00t_ninja> md5sum /dev/cdrom
<njathan> r00t_ninja: there's a md5sum text file in the dvd... is that what i should compar with? 'coz there's no MD5 sum for the dvd on the kubuntu download page all seem to be for CDs)
<r00t_ninja> to use that do
<r00t_ninja> cd /media/cdrom
<r00t_ninja> md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep -v "OK$"
<r00t_ninja> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<r00t_ninja>     *
<r00t_ninja> This will automatically check every file against the MD5 hashes stored in the file.
<njathan> hey thanks r00t_ninja
<njathan> :-)
<lohoubb-it> hello
<lohoubb-it> I cannot use sudo gedit with the file interfaces why???
<georgeb> lohoubb-it: try kdesudo gedit
<lohoubb-it> oh sorry I'm on ubuntu...
<mikkel> or gksudo gedit
<lohoubb-it> nothing...
<xh> hi! every time i reboot i have to do 'ifdown eth0; ifup eth0' and only then i have a net connection; why is this happening?  in 'Network Connection' my wired connection is not showing at all. i connect via DHCP with nothing fancy; how can i fix this?
<lohoubb-it> xh same problem tried wicd?
<georgeb> lohoubb-it: do you have gedit installed ? If you run gedit without gksudo/kdesudo does it start ?
<mikkel> @lohoubb-i , don't you have kate as prog, so gksudo kate
<lohoubb-it> yes
<lohoubb-it> yes it start
<lohoubb-it> no I'm on gnome now
<g0d> Kubuntu RuLeZ!!!!
<g0d> a big Bravo to the developers!
<lohoubb-it> now interfaces is opening but it is already loading!!!
<joefg> wifi works on kubuntu 9.10 on my laptop..but is there any way to share my internet connection by creating an ad hoc wireless network ?
<xh> lohoubb-it: no, did not try wicd; and i think it's wrong to 'fix' by installing some other software; imho 'Network Connections' should just work; but it does not, it also did not work for me for wifi connection to a non-broadcasting access point; this sucks..
<lohoubb-it> After I installed wicd the startup was very slow and an error appeared, could it be the cause?
<lohoubb-it> "An error has occoured when starting of gnome settings demon. SOme aspects could not works correctly. Last error message was: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." Gnome will try to restart the settings at the next start-up
<lohoubb-it> "
<lohoubb-it> could it be the cause?
<lohoubb-it> sorry *gnome daemon
<Mamarok> lohoubb-it: hm, did you ask in #ubuntu? For Gnome this would be more appropriate...
<lohoubb-it> yes but it's so caotic that no-one answer me...
<lohoubb-it> please help
<Mamarok> lohoubb-it: ask in #ubuntu-beginners-help then, less traffic
<Mamarok> I don't use Gnome, can't really help, sorry
<Mamarok> lohoubb-it: also, it's Sunday morning in Europe and still very earily in the US, be patient
<enrisa> Hello, I've a problem with graphical acceleration with ATI Radeon 7000 after upgrade to KKoala. Drivers seem to be ok, and the card beeing recognized but speed is no more than 250fps. I've found same problem in forums, but no solution. Any help?
<lohoubb-it> MAmarok: so much more less traffic that they are sleeping!
<lohoubb-it> ok
<Mamarok> lohoubb-it: as I said, it's Sunday, a lot of people are not even online now, and the devs are flocking in to UDS
<ahmedtaufiq> i have installed GNU GRUB
<ahmedtaufiq> can any one help me on this
<lohoubb-it> do you know how prevent access some websites on firefox ubuntu?
<lohoubb-it> help
<ahmedtaufiq> ??
<ahmedtaufiq> ??
<lohoubb-it> how disable acces of some websites on ubuntu?
<ahmedtaufiq> looks like every one is sleeping here
<Mamarok> lohoubb-it: you can blacklist wesites in Firefox itself
<Mamarok> in the settings
<dec0d9r> hi all
<Mamarok> lohoubb-it: or you install a firewall and set the block there
<Mamarok> !hi | dec0d9r
<ubottu> dec0d9r: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dec0d9r> Thanks
<dec0d9r> u can ask one question
<dec0d9r> ?
<dec0d9r> sory for bad english
<lohoubb-it> ok
<lohoubb-it> thank you
<dec0d9r> my question
<Mamarok> !ask | dec0d9r
<ubottu> dec0d9r: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dec0d9r> The netcut program in windows cut the internet for me using arp scan & cut .. so what is solution ?
<Mamarok> dec0d9r: sorry, I don't know, I don't use Windows. Also what has that to do with Kubuntu?
<dec0d9r> Mamarok : i don't use windows too .. but the my quetion .. how can  Prevention ARP scan from other machene on my network of cut the internet >> Thanks
<Mamarok> dec0d9r: sorry, I don't know
<Guest79246> ciaooooooooo
<dec0d9r> Mamarok : Thank you
<Mamarok> Guest79246: English, please. Do you have a question? This is a support channel
<Guest79246> ciao
<Guest79246> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<anton> hola buenos dias
<bazhang> !es | anton
<ubottu> anton: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<UX585> Bonjour à tous
<fjellrev1> How do I change the default programs in kubuntu, so I can make firefox the default one istead of konqueror ?
<Mamarok> fjellrev1: you can change that in the files associations: systemsettings -> Advanced tab
<fjellrev1> Mamarok: hey,what you know,even more options revealed :) thanks for the tip. But I also see a whole lot of options I don't know much about. You wouldn't by chance know which one there I should be fiddling with ?
<Mamarok> or even simpler, in the Default applications settings (also in systemsettings)
<amichair> how do I cancel and old print job that just started printing?
<Mamarok> amichair: in the systray, on the printer icon
<amichair> Mamarok: no icon there
<Mamarok> hm, there should be one, though, that appears when printing
<Mamarok> else kill the job in top
<amichair> Mamarok: I know... but maybe since it's an old job and I just plugged in the printer, it didn't pop up (bug?)
<Mamarok> amichair: no, then it was in the printer memory, you can only hard reset the printer I guess
<Mamarok> clear the jobs there I mean
<fjellrev1> Mamarok:  thanks for the help,almost nothing left to fix / break here :D
<kd8cxd> test
<Mamarok> fjellrev1: you are welcome :)
<Mamarok> kd8cxd: this is a support channel, do you have a question?
<kd8cxd> trying to decide between Xcgar abd Konversation, for an IRC, I'm on freespire 3.0
<fjellrev1> Mamarok: have to give all the creds to the latest release, you should have seen me the last two releases when I created havoc whereever I clicked.now I have nothing to fix :D
<Peace-> konversation for me is the best
<amichair> Mamarok: ok, it just printed out. I was afraid it's gonna be a much longer print :-)
<kd8cxd> tnx
<Mamarok> Peace-: discussion belongs to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Mamarok> fjellrev1: nice to hear
<amichair> Mamarok: for general knowledge, is there a way to open the printer status (icon/dialog) from the menus or settings?
<lohoubb-it> wrong password in info panel! please help
<lohoubb-it> how remake it?
<Peace-> Mamarok: well it's 2.5 i am here supporting who needs help.. i know thanks
<Peace-> 2.5 years
<Mamarok> amichair: that very much depends on the printer I think, some have dialogs that pop-up when the printer is running, else you could try with the printer-applet
<lohoubb-it> please help
<eagles0513875> !ask | lohoubb-it
<ubottu> lohoubb-it: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: he is here with questions since quite some time :)
<lohoubb-it> ok wrong password in info panel! how remake it please help
<eagles0513875> ahh ok Mamarok
<Peace-> lohoubb-it: use recovery kernel
<Mamarok> lohoubb-it: also, I just checked #ubuntu, there are people who help, I can't with Gnome
<eagles0513875> is it normal behavior on kde when changing the theme to obsidian coast on certain websites the color of the font is a very faint grey then on gmail for instances its white on a dark background
<Peace-> lohoubb-it: you will drop into a konsole , like root
<lohoubb-it> ok
<Peace-> lohoubb-it: you can then create a new user:  adduser
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: don't know, I guess it's style related
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: dark themes often have that sort of problems
<eagles0513875> should i file a bug or not?
<Mamarok> against obsidian, yes
<Peace-> lohoubb-it: remember to add the new user to admin group
<Mamarok> I think the author is on kde-apps.org, file it there
<Peace-> adduser NAMEUSER group
<lohoubb-it> how do this?
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: not in Launchpad or KDE, file it in kde-look.org
<lohoubb-it> terminal?
<eagles0513875> ok Mamarok
<eagles0513875> lohoubb-it: what language do you speak italian?
<Peace-> lohoubb-it: reboot and go in the grub menu, choose the first kernel that has recovery tag
<lohoubb-it> yes ita
<Peace-> lohoubb-it: e allora minghia vedi che c'è il canale
<Peace-> !it | lohoubb-it
<ubottu> lohoubb-it: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<lohoubb-it> okkkk ;-)
<fjellrev1> Anybody here had any success accessing windows partitions ? If I could copy files over to ext4 partition I would be ready to delete vista :)
<Peace-> ext4 has not the driver on visto or in any microsoftw system
<Peace-> only ext3 can be used by microsoft system
<Peace-> ext4 it's too much new
<fjellrev1> ARRRGH!, so since I installed ext4 the only way for me to get those files over here is through an usb-disk ?
<Peace-> fjellrev1: create a new partition
<Peace-> in ntfs or fat or ext3
<Peace-> i suggest you ntfs
<fjellrev1> Peace-:  So I could have a third partition which I control through kubuntu installed on a ext4 to read and copy the vista files?
<Peace-> you can resize your own ext4 partition
<Peace-> and create a new one
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install partitionmanager
<Peace-> the go on system settings
<Peace-> advaced
<Peace-> partition manager stuff
<Peace-> and you can modify your stuff
<Peace-> of couse you need a unmounted disk to modify it
<Peace-> so maybe it should be usefull use a LIVECD
<Peace-> to modify yuour disk
<eagles0513875> !xen | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875, please see my private message
<^houbb-it> hello again sorry couldn't read your messages I've made a mistake when re-configuring password! please help
<ikonia> ^houbb-it: pardon?
<Peace-> he has forgotten the password , and he doesn't know how to create a new user with recovery mode
<Peace-> i have explain him 2 time on his language ..
<Peace-> -.-''
<ikonia> don't need to create a new user, just "passwd $username" in recovery mode
<Peace-> ikonia: i think for him it the easier way
<Peace-> it's
<ikonia> creating a new user is easier than 1 command "passwd username"
<Peace-> totally newbie
<ikonia> so surly typing one command is easier ?
<Peace-> ok i have tried to explain it doesn't get the grub menu
<Peace-> so you can goo on with him
<^houbb-it> ok understood thx
<Peace-> i give up
<^houbb-it> grazie ;-)
<Peace-> ^houbb-it: a te ti mancano le basi
<Peace-> devi studiare un attimo il wiki
<Peace-> !indice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about indice
<Peace-> o shit sorry
<^houbb-it> si sto leggendolo
<noaXess> !kmenu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmenu
<noaXess> where is kmenu config rc located?
<Peace-> $HOME/.kde/somewhere
<Peace-> or config
<Peace-> or apps
<noaXess> Peace-: somwhere?
<Peace-> i think config
<Peace-> $HOME/.kde/share/config
<noaXess> share?
<Peace-> should be there
<noaXess> kmenueditrc
<noaXess> but there are no items, groups..
<noaXess> cause i have a lot of icons in kmenu/kicker with the ? icon.. but i can't find them in kmenuedit.. and in kmenueditrc
<Peace-> kickoff stuff^
<noaXess> Peace-: so a bug?
<ves> hi to all
<Peace-> noaXess: no
<Peace-> there will be somewhere the config file
<noaXess> kikoffrc
<Peace-> noaXess: try to ask on #kde
<noaXess> ok
<Peace-> maybe they knows where you could find the stuff
<ves> i think i have a bug on my kubuntu 9.10. The screen goes off every 1 minute and i cant dissable this
<Peace-> ?
<Peace-> have yiou disabled screen saver?
<ves> yes
<Peace-> video card?
<Peace-> ati nvidia intel?
<ves> nvidia
<roma_> hi
<ves> system settings -> monitor -> power control  off
<Peace-> ves: coudl you give me a screenshot of ypour settings on monitor
<ves> which one
<Peace-> the stuff of screensaver
<Peace-> ves: upload on some website
<Peace-> ves: i can't get it
<bazhang> !imagebin | ves Peace-
<ubottu> ves Peace-: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<puff1> Dear kubuntu users and experts. Is it possible to have widgets embedded into the kdm login screen? I want to have a media player plugin there so that anyone turning on the pc can have access to my music library. And maybe more? Has this ever been done?
<ves> ok
<Peace-> puff1: i think youi can create a guest user
<Peace-> puff1: that it should be your way
<puff1> true. And then have it auto login?
<Peace-> guest user is a normal user
<Peace-> so you can do it
<krishnaraj> HI
<krishnaraj> anyone using Bilbo Blogger ?
<puff1> Humm. Thanks Peace. That sounds like a reasonable workaround... Is there any way of running programs (when kdm start's) that use kdm's xserver (like have it pop up in front of the login options?) I'm pretty sure you can run stuff in the background but no gui pops up...
<mojosan> is there any known issues regarding filetransfers over smb on karmic?
<krishnaraj> suddenly the toolbox in Bilbo Blogger is not displaying anything!
<Peace-> mojosan: here xp-kubuntu works
<mojosan> im having major troubles with ubuntu server 9.04 - karmic (fully patched)
<krishnaraj> anyone having a similar problem with Bilbo Blogger ?
<fjellrev1> Anyone know of any torrent program for kubuntu that works with most torrent sites,like utorrent ?
<puff1> ? As in when you click a .torrent url it opens up and works? Or that's just compatible with most clients?
<mojosan> filetransfers run at a decent rate until a random amount of data is transferred, then it's down to 30-40kB sec
<krishnaraj> err.. no one usign Bilbo Blogger ?
<mojosan> never heard of it
<krishnaraj> :(
<bazhang> krishnaraj, installed from where
<krishnaraj> software center
<Walex3> for Torrents I like Azureus/Vuze
<bazhang> krishnaraj, the package bilbo ? what is the problem you are having
<krishnaraj> suddenly the toolbox in Bilbo Blogger is not displaying anything!
<bazhang> krishnaraj, this sounds like a bug
<krishnaraj> yup, and how can I direct msg u ?.. i am new to this IRC :)
<bazhang> krishnaraj, lets keep it in this channel
<krishnaraj> ok, i am using quassel IRC, your messages to me are highlighted in orange .. why?
<bazhang> krishnaraj, because I prepend my messages with your nickname
<krishnaraj> ohk .. I thought it was a direct message .. sorry for the lame questions
<bazhang> no problem, we all have the same questions starting out
<krishnaraj> and this Bilbo bug happened only after updating ubuntu
<krishnaraj> i am using ubuntu with the kde desktop env
<bazhang> krishnaraj, lets take a look at launchpad and see if there is a bug for it; you should consider filing one as well or adding to an existing one
<bazhang> !bugs | krishnaraj
<ubottu> krishnaraj: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<krishnaraj> i think another guy has already reported this
<krishnaraj> one sec let me get the link
<bazhang> krishnaraj, do you have a link to the bug report?
<krishnaraj> bazhang, here it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bilbo/+bug/471068
<krishnaraj> looks like have to wait till it is fixed :)
<bazhang> krishnaraj, yep that seems to be it, the importance has been changed to high as well
<krishnaraj> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> krishnaraj, in lieu of using bilbo, firefox has a plugin you can use called scribefire
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1730
<bazhang> assuming you use firefox of course
<krishnaraj> bazhang, I do have it but unfortunately the preview doesn't work with my theme :( .. i was looking for a windows live writer alternative in KDE
<krishnaraj> bazhang, tried blokkal - http://blokkal.sourceforge.net/ but looks like i have to build it myself
<krishnaraj> bazhang, tried blokkal - got a few errors trying to bulild it and finally gave up
<bazhang> krishnaraj, I see
<dany> hi all
<dany> I have a notebook HP pavilion, when I click on suspend it doesn't works.. it shuts down but it's impossible to turn it up
<dany> any idea?
<postfuturist> dany: I had a similar problem.
<dany> hi
<dany> did you solve it?
<postfuturist> try searching on the exact model, there is usually a fix. For me, it was to add pci=nomsi to the grub kernel boot options
<postfuturist> what is your exact model?
<dany> it a pavilion, the exact model I don't know, I'm trying to see it there is written in some place
<postfuturist> dany: Have you seen this page : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/301353
<dany> uhm I'm going to watch it thx
<warlock43> hey guys syp
<warlock43> *sup
<dany> thx it seems like my problem
<Madkinder> Hi there. Did anyone have a problem during upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<Madkinder> I get a notification that a release upgrade is available, but whenever I launch the upgrade it says that my system is up to date
<nikitis> How do i launch a wine program on the 2nd monitor?
<Madkinder> I googled a lot and found out that there're dozens of Kubuntu upgrade problems but nobody seems to have the one I get
<mojosan> Madkinder, i think it's probably because of some dependencie
<mojosan> Madkinder google the held back package
<Madkinder> mojosan: Thanks for an idea. I just checked my system but found no held packages at all
<Madkinder> I guess aptitude search ~ahold should show them, right?
<mojosan> no idea, normally apt-get upgrade shows wich package is held back
<mibog> Hi. I can't type @ or ~ in Konsole (within X). I tried all settings but nothing helped. What else could I try?
<Madkinder> mibog: what symbols do you get instead?
<Madkinder> mojosan: Could there be any other reasons? I'm pretty sure nothing is held
<mibog> Madkinder: nothing
<mibog> if I press AltGr + <key> two times some folder contents are displayed
<robin0800> Madkinder: wrong keyboard set
<mibog> where to change it for the konsole or xterm?
<robin0800> mibog: in settings
<Madkinder> is there any way to "force" an upgrade? I know it may sound a stupid thing but I don't know what else can I try to do to upgrade my system :(
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<mojosan> now im down to that the trouble probably is related to a onboard nic with forcedeth kernel module, im trying to run ftp from my server to my workstation to dump files, and after a random amount of data the transfer freezes and my ssh connection to the workstation gets disconnected. is forcedeth nic's crap for linux?
<palolo^> hi, after upgrade to 9.10 , i can't login with kernel 6.31, put the pwd, black screen and login screen again
<terppa> hi all
<erode> ehi
<erode> sono nuovo di kubuntu
<erode> prima usavo ubuntu
<erode> ma come si visualizzano le cartelle nascoste(quelle col punto davanti)?
<BluesKaj> !it | erode
<ubottu> erode: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<erode> ooooooooh sorry
<BluesKaj> it's ok
<erode> but you can answer me?!?
<erode> BluesKaj: please can you answer me how can see my invisible folder??(are folder with a front point)
<Albi> erode: is it a hidden folder?
<Dragnslcr> erode- in Dolphin?
<erode> yes hidden folders in dolphin
<Dragnslcr> View -> Show Hidden Files
<Dragnslcr> Default keyboard shortcut is alt-.
<mojosan> fcking crap forcedeth
<BluesKaj> !language | mojosan
<ubottu> mojosan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<erode> why with ctrl+h i can't see hidden folders in kubuntu?!
<mojosan> im sorry, the frustration just builds up
<erode> Dragnslcr: why with ctrl+h i can't see hidden folders in kubuntu?!
<BluesKaj> mojosan, I use ssh , but I'm not familiar with forcedeth, so I'm not sure what problem could be
<rerushg> erode: command hor hidden in Dolphin is ALT + . (period)
<rerushg> for
<abhi_> hi all
<abhi_> i hav problem in kubuntu 9.10
<abhi_> i can play media files in kubuntu using amarok/kaffeine
<erode> rerushg: thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<abhi_> but can't play using totem/rythmbox
<abhi_> no sound at all
<abhi_> files play well
<abhi_> but with no sound
<rerushg> erode: no problem.. :)
<abhi_> what can i do?
<abhi_> any help?
<varanus> abhi_: try configuring the sound channels from the configure tabs
<varanus> abhi_: from the least i know you should configure them to use alsa
<abhi_> how?
<varanus> abhi_: i don't hoave the programs installed but there should be a configure panel in each program to let you configure the sound output
<abhi_> okk
<rerushg> abhi: veranus is correct ... also check config in apps for sound driver..... xine or gstreamer
<BluesKaj> abhi_, those are gnome apps , perhaps you don't have the propergtk- libs installed
<BluesKaj> err gtk-libs
<varanus> abhi_: i'm sorry but i can't help you more cause as i said i don't have the programms installed
<abhi_> hmm
<BluesKaj> isn't xine the default in amarok?
<abhi_> yes
<abhi_> totem/rythmbox using gsteramer
<rerushg> abhi: probably best to configure all to use one or the other..... (xine or gstreamer)
<varanus> it follows the system settings>multimedia configuration amarok
<BluesKaj>  xine-plugins
<BluesKaj> abhi_, I don't see the need for havinf so many media players
<mojosan> BluesKaj no link between ssh - forcedeth (nic driver/module)
<abhi_> i hav both gnome & kde installed
<abhi_> so i hav them all
<BluesKaj> I use one , vlc for all media
<abhi_> in gnome, everything is okk
<BluesKaj> mojosan, what is forcedeth?
<abhi_> but problem is in KDE
<mojosan> BluesKaj its the kernel module for my nic
<abhi_> in KDE, gnome media player (totem/rythmbox) work with so sound
<mojosan> seems like it crashes when load gets to high
<abhi_> no sound
<robin0800> abhi_: I like songbird for music and vlc for video
<vverner> hi all, does anybody know how to eliminate the splash-sound in KUbunut 9.1 ? It's Loud.
<abhi_> i hav vlc
<abhi_> its cool
<mojosan> abhi_ do you get sound if you run mediaplayer as root?
<abhi_> mojosan: i am testing
<robin0800> abhi_: so is songbird it can look like itunes
<BluesKaj> mojosan, do you have /etc/resolv.conf  and /etc/network/interfaces setup with IP addresses and nameservers for your LAN ?
<mojosan> BluesKaj i only use static hosts, but yes everything should be ship shape, but its shit shape :)
<mojosan> 105 packets transmitted, 65 received, +6 errors, 38% packet loss, time 104270ms
<mojosan> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 8999.499/14372.185/20201.023/3313.358 ms, pipe 21
<mojosan> oops
<vverner> does that still count as the internet ?
<vverner> send a pigeon...
<elena_> ciao
<mojosan> thats not internet, but lan after nic goes bananas
<vverner> Ai caramba
<mojosan> also it made my router state that it used 151% ram hehe
<BluesKaj> mojosan, port mapped to 22 ?
<vverner> Nice!
<mojosan> it could be a combo of many things i suppose, but my guess is the forcedeth
<mojosan> BluesKaj i only access my homenetwork over vpn
<mojosan> while at work, like now
<vverner> so soing a powercycle is prob. no option ?
<vverner> err. doing
<mojosan> i guess ill have to wait until i get back home, to use the swedish method
<mojosan> thats, hard reset
<vverner> which means to you ? cause all I could think of was showing it pictures of nice girls ?
<vverner> ah ok
<BluesKaj> mojosan, maybe you could ask in #networking
<Hajuu> [23:37] -ChanServ- [#jokes] Welcome to the jokes channel for #kubuntu. Twylight is the leader yay.
<Hajuu> gay
<abhi_> mojosan: r u there?
<vverner> probbably "working" on it ?
<Peace-> guys you can install kdebase-dev-kde4?
<abhi_> i test totem/rythmbox KDE as root
<abhi_> sound is working now
<abhi_> how can i enable sound as well as normal user?
<mojosan> abhi_ then your user have no rights for the sound dev
<abhi_> how can i solve it?
<abhi_> how can i listen sound as normal user?
<abhi_> in kde
<abhi_> any idea?
<vverner> abhi_: how did you disabled it in the first place ?
<xerei> yo!
<abhi_> i didn't do anything
<vverner> sound is (way too loud even) working from scratch here
<xerei> XD
<xerei> is every1 here using Kubuntu?
<abhi_> when i log in as normal user in KDE sound not work for gnome apps
<vverner> I thought I would jump 2 meters when the first splash noise came on
<xerei> aah! this is Kubuntu heaven
<abhi_> when i try them as root, sound is working
<abhi_> that all
<xerei> i LOVE this Kubuntu
<abhi_> but in gnome, everything is normal
<abhi_> what can i do for KDE?
<vverner> hmm blind spot for me, sorry
<mojosan> vverner turn down your speakers :P
<abhi_> how can i hear sound as normal user as well?
<abhi_> any help from anybody?
<xerei> hmm...sound is working lovely here
<yofel> Peace-: nope, doesn't seem to have an installation candidate
<xerei> i didnt even have 2 put the speakers in
<yofel> Peace-: (in karmic)
<mojosan> abhi_ im not sure, years since last time i had that problem, googled it?
<abhi_> mojosan: yes
<abhi_> but no solution
<xerei> yo, does anybody here know if i can get a dynamic IP on Kubuntu easily?
<abhi_> :-((
<Peace-> yofel: ok thank you so much man
<llutz> xerei: sudo dhclient ethX
<yofel> Peace-: kdebase-dev-kde4 was only available in hardy, kdebase-dev is available in all releases except karmic
<xerei> k, thx
<vverner> mojosan: the splash noise doesn't react to volume buttuns, that's just the problem you know. Late night listend to some quiet tracks, (on al Laptop with Harmankardon speakers built in) en than shut down, WHAMMOOOOOOO NOISE. :(
<abhi_> how everything just work fine in gnome, but not in KDE?
<Peace-> yofel: mm but i get the same messange with kdebase-dev , i think that package is the dev package for kde3
<abhi_> i wonder
<abhi_> KDE apps works well in gnome
<xerei> yo, whats the safest version of Linux of em all?
<abhi_> but gnome apps not working
<Peace-> yofel: infact i see a lots of qt3 in the packages that kdebase-dev needs
<vverner> only solution I found so far is plugging in a headphone before shutdown
<yofel> Peace-: nope, it's for kde4 since intrepid (install devscripts and  run 'rmadison kdebase-dev' to see the version in all releases)
<abhi_> its disgusting 4 me
<Peace-> yofel: look at this  libqt3-headers libqt3-mt-dev libsasl2-dev lua50 qt3-dev-tool
<xerei> does nobody know the safest of em all??
<Peace-> yofel: if you install kdebase-dev it need of them
<abhi_> xerei: i think its ubuntu/kubuntu
<yofel> abhi_: rhythmbox? are you sure that pulseaudio is properly configured in for you in kde?
<xerei> ok
<xerei> i got BackTrack on a comp, it seems ok..but is it the best?
<abhi_> i think yes
<abhi_> i use the deafult settings
<vverner> xerei: the safest Linux is the Linux that is never online which is why I recommand Tele2ADSL ;)
<yofel> abhi_: by default kde doesn't  use pulseaudio
<xerei> this 1 is Kubuntu 9.10, other PC got BackTrack 3, nd my 3rd PC got Mandriva
<xerei> i didnt like Solaris..
<abhi_> yofel: should i make pulse audio my 1st choice in kde?
<xerei> Tele2ADSL? srsly??
<xerei> gz..so i DID upgrade..
<vverner> Joke man...
<xerei> oh..so i still got Telenor then?
<abhi_> i hav pulse audio entry in sound device list
<abhi_> should i prefer it over default settings?
<vishesh> Hi. My bluetooth dongle doesn't seem to be working properly. Does anyone have any experience with bluetooth over here?
<xerei> yo, vverner, u know any Linux that got built-in dynamic IP or ip Changer?
<vverner> most Linux-flavours use the same Kernel update route, and the problem mostly exist between the keyboard and the chair.
<xerei> XD
<xerei> im new 2 linux, srsly
<vverner> xerei: nope
<yofel> abhi_: not sure, I somehow got pulse to work in kde here but don't have it as the preferred option, check in pavucontrol if something is muted maybe?
<xerei> i tried Linux ONCE b4, but then i didnt like it, Kubuntu 7.04
<vverner> well we're at 9.1 ow, how does it feel ?
<xerei> im using 9.10
<xerei> but i used 7.04 for cpl of days b4
<yofel> xerei: well, kde4 is quite different from kde3 ^^
<xerei> i had 2 use my backup comp cuz i crashed the other..
<xerei> yofel: ya, i like this 1
<vverner> me too, just gradually updated to this, goes automagically
<yofel> xerei: hehe, me too :)
<xerei> i used windows Vista on my main comp b4 this 1..
<abhi_> yofel: pavucontrol is not installed
<vverner> new version is sleek yeah
<xerei> nd i was a member of "X-Team" ya know, programmin crew, nd i got hacked like every 2nd day XD
<abhi_> i check it in konsole
<yofel> abhi_: you should install it if you want to use pulseaudio, pulse doesn't care about the kde sound settings  but has it's own config tool -> pavucontrol
<vverner> this is also a vista laptop with just enough HDD space to make that run. the rest is for Ubuntu
<xerei> cool
<xerei> have any1 here ever been hacked while using Kubuntu?
<abhi_> yofel: okk, i am trying it
<xerei> no1? nice! i love Kubuntu now!
<xerei> the best thing with Linux: 1) its free, 2) safer than windows. 3) faster than windows..what more can a man have?
<llutz> xerei: i guess most of them even don't know that they were hacked
<xerei> but on my visa
<xerei> vista*
<vverner> well its not easy to really hack in Ubunut since you have even tighter rules for running sh*t than in Vista
<xerei> it always missed some files
<xerei> nd when i was surfin on the net
<xerei> the explorer closed
<xerei> notepad opened saying: HAHA! OWNAGE"
<xerei> nd then i was sitting there, watching as my comp shut down
<llutz> pebkac
<vverner> but for fun, install Apache open up port 80 of your router, wait two days and read the logs, amazing
<xerei> ehh..gimme a sec..gotta check if my router got open port: 80
<vverner> it hasn't by default its the HTTP port
<xerei> mm..seems 2 b closed
<vverner> and all the exploits you see them trying are for the windows platform so don't worry as long as the pinguin guids you ;)
<xerei> i love the Linux Penguin
<xerei> its cooler 2 watch than a boring window in the wilderness
<vverner> Microsoft gives you windows, Linux gives you the whole house
<xerei> btw..i got a question
<vverner> fire
<xerei> my mate says that Windows is harder 2 track down than Linux..is it true?
<xerei> XD nice 1
<vishesh> What do you mean track down?
<xerei> ya know, crackin server pass, loggin in etc
<xerei> the time when they actually catch ya like:
<xerei> thats the IP, there he lives
<vverner> you leave a traill wether in win or lin
<vishesh> It doesn't matter which system you are on. the IP is independent.
<xerei> thats creepy..i hate the message saying: "IP recorded"
<vverner> use a proxy
<xerei> i did..! but it caught it!
<xerei> it got my IP, no joke!!
<xerei> 80.212 wont say the rest
<vverner> yeah the proxy did, the outside world didn't
<xerei> scary anyway XD
<xerei> how comes my dog always wanna sit on my lap when im busy?
<vverner> youre IP say's your from Norway ?
<xerei> yep
<vverner> quassel@ti112210a080-0104.bb.online.no
<xerei> but im 25% german though
<xerei> nd 25% Islandic
<vverner> fun combi, I'm from Holland and since IceSave I own you 25 % ;)
<xerei> im from no way
<xerei> aww man!
<xerei> XD
<vverner> joke!
<xerei> Holland..i know a cpl of guys from there
<vverner> but just to make it clear that "broadcasting" an IP-adres isn't harmfull at all, stronger communication on the internet would be impossible
<xerei> i got a guy on MSN, hes 11 years old, nd hes programmin with a LOT of langs
<llutz> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<vverner> we grow them wizzkids
<xerei> hes programmin: C#, c++, python, batch, php, html, java etc etc
<xerei> hes 11 yrs..nd better than me
<vverner> we grow them wizzkids
<xerei> wizzkid...
<xerei> hmm..ive heard that b4
<xerei> cant remember where..my head isnt working 2 much ATM, slept 2 lil last night
<xerei> how comes server-hosters r easier 2 hack when they use windows?
<xerei> Kubuntu makes me safe =D
<abhi_> yofel: r u there?
<yofel> abhi_: yep
<vverner> not many exploits are used, remember you belong to a max 5% of computing population, while windows still is over 80 %
<xerei> idk whos here nd not..but im AFk 4 a sec..
<abhi_> yofel: thanks a lot bro
<xerei> hmm..
<abhi_> i problem is solved
<yofel> abhi_: works now?
<abhi_> yes
<yofel> :)
<xerei> but yet..i try hacking a LOT of systems...somehow i cant get into linux
<abhi_> i using pulse audio for sound
<xerei> nd i failed at hacking mac epicly..
<abhi_> everything works like a charm :)
<llutz> !ot | xerei
<ubottu> xerei: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<xerei> the ubotto talked 2 me!
<xerei> ubottu*
<xerei> cool..hi ubottu
<abhi_> thanz a lot to u again
<Hekos> hey, im searching for the kiosktook within 9.10.. isnt kiosktool4 ready yet ?
<vverner> well it aint impossible but it usually takes a lot of effort, like hostaging the sysops wife to get the password and so on....
<xerei> hm...maybe hes busy..anyway ima get a cig...perhaps ill b more awake then
<xerei> vverner: brb a sec, wont take long
<vverner> k
<vishesh> Does anyone over here have any experience with Bluetooth dongles ?
<vverner> vishesh: yeah but all negative :(
<llutz> !anyone | vishesh
<ubottu> vishesh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vverner> ubottu: I tried that approche but nobody seems to know how to kill the splash-sound :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vishesh> ubottu : You have a point! Well my bluetooth dongle was working great via blueman but then I decided to switch it off. And since then it hasn't been working. Even If I switch it on / manually remove it.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vverner> ah good to know
<llutz> vishesh: kde4-bluetooth-framework is heavily broken
<vishesh> here is the complete discription : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8321525#post8321525 but nobody seems to know how.
<mojosan> is it like in windows that i have to lock 100mbit mode on nic's?
<llutz> vishesh: does "hcitool dev" show the dongle?
<vishesh> llutz: Nope... but lsusb does.
<yofel> !me | vverner
<ubottu> vverner: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<llutz> vishesh: macbook?
<vishesh> llutz: What do you mean?
<llutz> vishesh: sry, just now read"desktop", so it's not a MacBook
<vishesh> illutz : oh. No it isn't. And it was working great yesterday, before I thought of conserving power. Bah!
<vverner> thank you yofel
<skar> hi, i've got karmic with all updates installed. when the laptop goes to powersaving after 10 mins, it sometimes switches off instead abruptly and on booting again, i lose data like ff, opera tabs and also my panel positions etc
<edgy> Hi, I am getting this Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode message everytime I boot my kubuntu, if I used gdm instead of kdm it works  properly
<skar> it has happened twice today. anyway to disable power saving? it seems karmic has lots of bugs. my hidden wifi ap isn't detected too.
<vverner> karmic has my wireless messed up too, the netbook works super but the desktop-lap-top is having an issue with the router
<yofel> skar: knetworkmanager can't see hidden ssid's in karmic - known bug (see the release notes)
<xerei> back
<vverner> wb
<xerei> wow..ubottu got a brain XD
<xerei> this is awesome
<yofel> skar: as a workaround you could use network-manager-gnome (the bin is called nm-applet)
<vverner> or at least he thinks he has ;)
<xerei> XD
<xerei> hmm...Kubuntu dznt seem 2 have any built-in games..yet theres so much 2 explore here
<vishesh> llutz: Any idea?
<skar> yofel: thanks, i did try that but somehow it too didn't work. more importantly, after 10 mins, instead of dimming the display, laptop gets shut off abruptly. probably something to do with not being able to set a display mode.
<llutz> vishesh: unfortunately not
<xerei> Skar: oh thx!
<skar> as the screen flickers before shutting off. all was in jaunty though :) seems like this is the vista of linux :(
<llutz> vishesh: i'm using a couple of cheap bt-dongles, but never have seen that issue
<yofel> xerei: install the kdegames package, it's not installed by default afaik
<xerei> yofel: but i like exploring whats not games 2..
<yofel> hehe ^^
<xerei> skar: thx, u jzt reminded me..i gotta fix my lappy
<skar> xerei: np. my pleasure :)
<llutz> vishesh: tried "rfkill unblock 1" ?
<xerei> its been dead for 1 nd a half year XD
<skar> XD?
<xerei> im like: ya, ill fix it 2morrow. when 2morrow has arrived: 2morrow, 2morrow
<varanus> guys does someone know how to change the default download/save directory for dolphin/konqueror? cause every time the open folder/save file opens to the ~/documents
<xerei> nd now its been 1 nd a half year..yep yep..
<xerei> hm..fixin comp is like homework
<xerei> u always w8 till last sec
<xerei> its not illegal burnin linux 2 CDs..right?
<skar> xerei: my advice, no kubuntu + karmic, maybe karmic with gnome or kde + jaunty. i took the plunge and it's been wasting my time now for 2 weeks.
<eagles0513875> xerei: no its not then it wouldnt be open source
<skar> xerei: nope, it's ok, if it's just plain (k)ubuntu isos
<xerei> its jzt iso..
<xerei> ehm...the "its ok if open source"..does it count 4 Solaris aswell?
<skar> xerei: dunno you need to read the EULA/license from where you got solaris
<xerei> oh..ok..gimme a sec
<llutz> read CDDL for opensolaris
<skar> xerei: ok good luck with laptop. byee.
<xerei> bye? u g2g?
<skar> yup
<xerei> k, peace
<skar> lol, peace
<xerei> nd thx..ill need luck
<skar> yup, kde is so broken, good luck.
<xerei> ehm..
<xerei> its win XP on it
<ezra_> hi guys
<xerei> yo
<ezra_> xerei: hi
<xerei> sup?
<yofel> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xerei> hmm..
<xerei> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xerei> cool
<toriam> HI! Good morning! I have a question about kopete and jasper.
<yofel> xerei: you can pm ubottu if you want to play around with the factoids ;)
<toriam> Not having much luck in the forums.
<xerei> wicked
<xerei> k, whts ur question abt Kopete?
<toriam> yes, I am.. hahahha
<xerei> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xerei> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<xerei> =D
<xerei> !foo is fo
<xerei> !foo is foo
<xerei> ok..
<toriam> I can't get video chat to work, I've succesfully compiled jasper, and added all relevant packages. still no go.
<yofel> xerei: please use /msg ubottu ... if you want to play around
<xerei> !fo is also bar
<xerei> !foo is also bar
<xerei> it wont reply on typos
<toriam> Configure sees my cam.
<vishesh> llutz: Yup. It's not blocked. Now I'm thinking of booting on to a livecd to see if it works...
<toriam> BTW, the netbook tech pre is fantastic
<toriam> this is my major gripe
<toriam> and I cant get last.fm to run on amarok
<nalioth> xerei: please leave the bot alone
<xerei> <ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xerei> hes funny
<yofel> toriam: did you install updates after installation? There were last.fm issues with amarok that are supposed to be fixed.
<vishesh> I was checking my system logs and I've come across a line which says "Parsing /etc/bluetooth/serial.conf failed: No such file or directory". Could anyone else with working bluetooth check if that file exists on their comp. Please.
<llutz> vishesh: not here
<xerei> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xerei> =)
<toriam> yofel=> I'll have to check on it, but im pretty sure i did
<vishesh> llutz: Okay. Thanks.
<toriam> but im more concerned about kopete
<toriam> i reinstalled also
<OpenSourcedNick> Why would you recommend me to install kubuntu over ubuntu on my laptop?
<yofel> llutz: apt-file says that there is no package in karmic that supplies that file...
<yofel> err vishesh ^^^
<bbigras> OpenSourcedNick: because KDE rocks
<toriam> opensource; its more functional, intellegent, and prettier
<OpenSourcedNick> hmm, however it takes a lot of resources, does it have things that it CAN do and gnome can't?
<vishesh> llutz : Oh! Weird ... then why is ksystemlog showing such an error.
<juki> you can install most apps in both of them
<vishesh> yofel : oops .. see llutz message
<OpenSourcedNick> oh wait but the kubuntu has the neat Kalander and all the Koriginizer I use to like using when I had mandriva
<OpenSourcedNick> hmm... does koriginizer synchronize with google calendar and google-other-stuff ?
<llutz> vishesh: kde4-bluetooth-framework is heavily broken
<vishesh> llutz : You may be right. I think I'll boot into gnome and check it out. Thanks anyways. :-)
<toriam> opensourcednick; id like to nkow too
<OpenSourcedNick> lol
<OpenSourcedNick> well I'm getting my HTC hero soon and it would be wonderful to sync them all together, Korginizer with the HTC HERO and the google what-nots
<yofel> toriam: you can use <tab> to auto-complete nicks in your irc-client ;)
<yofel> toriam: like open<tab> -> OpenSourcedNick
<OpenSourcedNick> yeah, it's fun :D
<OpenSourcedNick> makes you look like you took effort and wrote down the nick
<yofel> OpenSourcedNick: yep :D
<mojosan> oh man im about to give it all up
<OpenSourcedNick> anyways, does KOrganizer sync with google calendar?
<OpenSourcedNick> mojosan, what's wrong? please refrain from jumping out the window
<mojosan> OpenSourcedNick my onboard nic keep "crashing" when transfering amounts of data
<OpenSourcedNick> onboard nic?
<toriam> OpenSourcedNick: yeah i did, didnt know about the tab thingie
<mojosan> OpenSourcedNick sure is
<mojosan> OpenSourcedNick uses forcedeth
<toriam> i dont chat often
<OpenSourcedNick> mojosan, I wish I could help you but it's like chinese to me
<mojosan> OpenSourcedNick to me to, and i cant find anything on google that tells me that its a common problem either
<OpenSourcedNick> sry :/
<xerei> mmmm..
<xerei> guys...
<OpenSourcedNick> toriam, I found a little about connecting KOrganizer to google calendar
<xerei> how can i transfer a file 2 USB stick?
<OpenSourcedNick> toriam, seems to be possible
<toriam> OpenSourcedNick: awesome, i used googcal often and would love to sync
<OpenSourcedNick> http://www.yeap.de/blog2.0/archives/206-Accessing-Google-Calendar-from-KOrganizer.html
<OpenSourcedNick> some explinations
<OpenSourcedNick> on how to do so
<FloodBotK2> OpenSourcedNick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> xerei: copy it (cp, konqueror, dolphin)
<xerei> o....k
<xerei> ehm..
<xerei> it dznt seem like my comp finds the pen
<vishesh> Nope! Didn't work. I think there is some problem with either the kernel or the dongle.
<xerei> emh..ill try..restarting
<xerei> aah worked..
<xerei> damn..my neck hurts
<xerei> haha
<xerei> "U have been terminated"
<marc__>  
<pulaski> hello, I're recently installed 9.19 karmic koala.  My sound card appears to work fine with notifications and aramock however I get no sound through firefox.  Can someone suggest a way to troubleshoot the problem or a more appropriate channel to seek out more information?
<hakim> hello everybody
<toriam> pulaski: add the firefox fash plugins
<pulaski> toriam: thanks for the response, I'm looking at the firefox help now
<neomantra> pulaski: just in case that doesn't help, do you have more than one sound card in your computer?  i once had a problem where amarok, etc would play out of one card but firefox stuff would default to my onboard sound card
<pulaski> neomantra: Thanks, No I only have the one sound card.  SB X-Fi which is the reason I went from 9.04 to 9.10
<antman91> hey what was the new update to wine??
<yofel> hm, maybe ffx tries to use pulseaudio?
<toriam> pulaski: is your card an intel card?
<yofel> antman91: you mean the wine beta package? wine1.2
<toriam> pulaski:  i had prolems with the onboard card on my gateway laptop
<antman91> yofel: yes
<pulaski> toriam: Thanks, no it as no relationship with intel as far as I know.  Its manufactured by Creative and getting the driver was a long wait.
<antman91> yofel:  well i have 1.1.33 that updated today.
<antman91> yofel:  i had an update today that had something to do with wine'
<yofel> antman91: then you probably have the winehq repository enabled, karmic has 1.1.31
<antman91> yofel:  well how do i update past that??
<antman91> yofel:  i did everything it said to on wine wiki
<antman91> yofel:  i have all the scott richy and other keys and what not
<yofel> antman91: huh? but 1.1.33 is the newest release
<LinuxAl> hi everybody
<antman91> yofel:  ok i thought you said 1.2 was out
<antman91> houldawent
<yofel> antman91: sry, was away
<yofel> no, 1.2 isn't released yet
<yofel> the package is called 1.2 since wine 1.1.X will result in 1.2 in the future
<pulaski> does anyone know of a channel for firefox discussion?
<brent0n> hi everyone
<brent0n> what's crackin'?
 * JediMaster sighs
<JediMaster> How do I stop my monitor dimming after 15 minutes? I've disabled it in at least 4 places and it still dims after exactly 15 min (doesn't put the screen on standbye)
<MarkusK_> Hi. I am running Karmic. How do I stop Akonadi from starting? It tries to do the migration thing but fails. Programs work anyway, but many programs trigger the migration attempt (Kmail, Kontact, Konversation).
<MarkusK_> The affected programs are not responsive whiel Akonadi is trying to start.
<JediMaster> ok, system settings->display->power control is disabled, system settings->advanced->power management->all profiles set to performance, the performance profile has everything disabled, and under display it's all disabled too, and yet it still dims after 15 minutes
<JediMaster> even when watching videos in movie player
<MarkusK_> I would prefer to completely disable Akonadi, since it currently hogs more than 200MB of disk even though it it not running while all my data is accessible anyway.
<Darakiss> Hello, a friend of mine has his /home partition full and Kubuntu 9.10 won't boot anymore saying his home is out of disk space; I told him to boot with the LiveCD and delete some files in his home to free up disk space but apparently he can't delete any files (his home is ext4). Any clue on how he could free up disk space on his home partition using the LiveCD?
<Darakiss> Thx in advance
<MarkusK_> Live CDs typically register all partitions that they find as "read only" so that you cannot accidentally mess up the computer you try a Live system on.
<MarkusK_> Being root, it is possible to mount a disk read-write from the command line.
<Darakiss> MarkusK_: so he could do that using terminal running in LiveCD?
<MarkusK_> Yes
<MarkusK_> (I know of no simpler way for doing this in Kubuntu)
<MarkusK_> you can run the command "mount" on a Konsole to find out which partitions are mounted with which parameters.
<MarkusK_> You probably will see "ro" as an option on the mounted home.
<Darakiss> MarkusK_: is there a default sudo password for the LiveCD?
<JediMaster> anyone have an idea on this screen blanking after 15 min?
<MarkusK_> "sudo su" should make you into root on a Live CD
<JediMaster> (of inactivity)
<Darakiss> MarkusK_: thank you very much, I'll try that
<DarkriftX> isnt "sudo su" a bit redundant?
<MarkusK_> Darakoss: good luck
<MarkusK_> Darakiss: good luck
<cokoprens> hi i lost my sound control from main taskbar
<MarkusK_> DarkriftX: no, su asks for a root password; sudo asks for no password on a Live CD
<DarkriftX> oh
<DarkriftX> that is odd
<cokoprens> can somebody help me?
<yofel> DarkriftX, MarkusK_: the proper way to become root with sudo is 'sudo -i' not 'sudo su'
<MarkusK_> yofel: interesting; "sudo su" worked on the Live CDs I used so far
<twoten> when I try to activate my nVideo hardware driver nothing happens - what gives?
<cokoprens> anybody hear me :)
<twoten> here's what I do to get root on a live cd:
<twoten> open a terminal and type sudo passwd
<yofel> MarkusK_: sudo su works too, but sudo -i is the... sudo way ^^
<twoten> type a temporary root password like fred
<twoten> then do  a su root and typre fred and you're in!
<yofel> cokoprens: you mean kmix?
<thrz> hi, any idea how can I get a huawei hdspa modem working in 9.10?
<cokoprens> i dont know
<cokoprens> my ubuntu is 9.10
<yofel> twoten: in the "Hardware Drivers" application?
<twoten> how do I get my nVidia driver working in 9.10? the damn thing won't activate!
<BluesKaj> !ask | cokoprens
<ubottu> cokoprens: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<twoten> yes
<yofel> twoten: did you install all updates for your system?
<cokoprens> yes
<cokoprens> its up to date
<twoten> oh no, actually I had to install 9.04 on my dual xeon scsi box, then upgrade to 9.10 because just installing 9.10 from live cd gave me a grub that kept loading itself in an infinite loop
<twoten> so there are some updates to be done
<cokoprens> i cant see general sound control
<MarkusK_> repeating my above question: how can I disable/uninstall Akonadi (and esp. its migration tool)?
<yofel> twoten: the broken  activate button was/is a known issue, try to install all updates and if it still doesn't  work try to install the package by hand in kpackagekit
<yofel> twoten: the package is called 'nvidia-glx-185' (if you want to install the 185 version)
<twoten> well I got to a root prompt with no xorg running and did an apt-get install nVidia driver, then I ran nvidia-xconfig which wrote an unusable xorg.conf for me which I had to trash
<twoten> glx-185 is what I installed
<yofel> twoten: what card model do you have?
<twoten> quadro 4
<yofel> twoten: hm, don't know any more then, you could try asking in #nvidia, maybe they can help
<enrisa> Hi, I'm new in KUb, just update to KKoala. Sound is working OK when playing music file or videos, but no playing sound in firefox and not recognize micro. Seems problem with audio card (VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC]). Any idea?
<thrz> anyone got a working net connection with a huawei modem or any other wireless broadband device? neither network manager works nor kppp
<twoten> gotcha! thanks for the help!
<pucko-> thrz, works fine here with huawei e220. what's your problem?
<thrz> I cant connect with network manager and kpp doesnt see the modem I have an e220 too
<karl_> I have a big problem that I would like to pass on to someone involved with testing and development of releases.
<pucko-> thrz: first things first. so the device is recognized at least?
<karl_> Is there anyone here that can help me.
<yofel> !anyone | karl_
<ubottu> karl_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<thrz> well I think so, I can create a wireless broadband connection succesfully and I have all the usb devices, but I cant find a way to connect with network manager
<karl_> I need to pass along some concerns and problems with bug # 453567 Mine AGP Club 3D 7600GS video card did have D-sub (VGA)
<cube_> kalispera paidia
<yofel> karl_: tracking issues with ubuntu is done with bugs on launchpad
<pucko-> thrz, ok. so what exactly goes wrong?
<varghese> are there any other chat rooms here >
<varghese> ?
<thrz> I cant make the network manager entry connect, when you click on it nothing happens
<pucko-> oh
<yofel> karl_: you could ask in #ubuntu-bugs if you have problems reporting bugs
<karl_> I know it is but this is a bug that made it through to Karmic final.  I just want to know if there is someone on this list that can pass my concerns on upstream?
<varghese> has anybody tried the new gnome-shell ?
<MarkusK_> Re my question on how to disable Akonadi: I have followed the suggestions on http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/PIM/Akonadi but I see no improvement.
<karl_> The provlem has been fix.
<thrz> you got it to work with plain knetwork manager straight?
<pucko-> thrz, yes in karmic. but it didn't work well with knetworkmanager in jaunty
<pucko-> thrz, what modell is it?
<thrz> huawei e220 :)
<pucko-> thrz, have you tried using wvdial or something, just to verify your settings and such?
<thrz> do you do something special with the nm entry configuration? I cant make the connection for all users or auto start, not sure if that matters
<thrz> I tried with kppp and it doesnt detect the modem, also I'm not sure how to make kppp enter the network's apn
<karl_> Anyone that can pass concerns about boot in Karmic final upsteam?
<MarkusK_> Are there special packages I need to install for enabling the quick help (SHIFT+F1)? It seems to be missing in most places (especially in many new config windows that I do not understand)
<pucko-> thrz: it is added as /dev/ttyUSB0 as default
<enrisa> Hi, I'm new in KUb, just update to KKoala. Sound is working OK when playing music file or videos, but no playing sound in firefox and not recognize micro. Seems problem with audio card (VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC]). Any idea?
<thrz> ah I tried with /dev/modem only I think, shouldnt be linked or something...
<pucko-> thrz, you can link it with an udev-rule but that is complicated.
<pucko-> anyway, last time I tried kppp I had to set a special at command for the APN
<thrz> I think I only tried with /dev/modem, so if its not linked by default it no surprise it didnt work
<pucko-> thrz, no surprise there.
<thrz> so I'd have to enter the apn with an at command?
<pucko-> and you set the apn by sending it AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","<your apn>"
<pucko-> thrz, there's a tab somewhere in kppp that lets you edit command strings
<thrz> yes I saw that thanks
<pucko-> actually, you will have to set more at commands if you are using pin and such..
<pucko-> it is easier to try those out with wvdial
<varghese> does anyone want to chat in private
<thrz> I never tried with wvdial
<varghese> does anyone want to chat in private
<varghese> does anyone want to chat in private
<varghese> does anyone want to chat in private
<FloodBotK2> varghese: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thrz> I'm surprised it works for you with nm, did you have to do something special?
<pucko-> thrz, no, not that I can remember.
<pucko-> thrz, I can send you my wvdial.conf for you to try out. hopefully any configuration errors will show up there...
<thrz> thanks I'll try with kppp first
<pucko-> ok
<thrz> its a freshly installed karmic, maybe that has an effect, did you install any updates on yours or it worked ootb?
<GWild> for some reason, my kubuntu installation just started using Gnome as the desktop
<GWild> how can I set KDE back to the default?
<Darakiss> MarkusK_: so in the end, the drives were already mounted rw so we used "sudo -i" and root access enabled us to delete files in his /home partition. Thx again
<MarkusK_> Darakiss: okay, good
<Darakiss> Bye all
<waif> hi all!
<waif> !
<Zercha> Are anyone familiar with sound problems that could help me? I don't get any sound from programs at all, the sound isn't muted or something like that since I can hear the startup sound when booting
<naftilos76> hi guys, what are your 'findings'? Is Kubuntu 9.10 good as a workstation? Is KDE good enough?
<Zercha> tried to reboot but it didn't work :/
<ajd2k9> hey i have a problem using my 9800gt my screen goes like this .. http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/593/snapshot1g.png anyone able to point me in the right direction .. iv got the latest driver
<ajd2k9>  hey i have a problem using my 9800gt my screen goes like this .. http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/593/snapshot1g.png anyone able to point me in the right direction .. iv got the latest driver
<ajd2k9> hey i have a problem using my 9800gt my screen goes like this .. http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/593/snapshot1g.png anyone able to point me in the right direction .. iv got the latest driver
<yofel> ajd2k9: and the issue is? too large fonts? checked the font size settings in system settings->Appearance->Fonts?
<ajd2k9> there at poin5
<yofel> hm... maybe the dpi setting is broken
<ajd2k9> ive got it at lowest .. this is really starting to suck ..
<yofel> hm, no expert on this, maybe ask in #kde or #nvidia ?
<ajd2k9> il do that thanks .. im gunna try this driver but if not i will ... cheers
<neomantra> ajd2k9: did you install KDE on top of a system you had gnome on previously?
<ajd2k9> nope fresh install about 45  minutes ago
<neomantra> ajd2k9:  http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3107128.0 - that help?
<ajd2k9> neomantra: confuses me more lol .. iv only used linux once for two weeks before this ...
<neomantra> ajd2k9: hit the KMenu -> System Settings -> Appearance -> Fonts
<neomantra> then look at the bottom setting and it should say "Force Fonts" = disabled, can you confirm?
<neomantra> er "Force Fonts DPI"
<ajd2k9> yeah
<neomantra> change that from "disabled" to "96 dpi"
<neomantra> and hit apply and let me know if it helps
<ajd2k9> i have and have applied this .. do i need to restart
<antipopxx> Is WPA2 enterprise still broken in Kubuntu? I can't connect to my uni WPA2/PEAP network, how should I go about fixing this?
<neomantra> the forum post doesn't seem to indicate you should have to restart.  maybe that's not your issue then, sorry :(
<neomantra> i suppose you could try restarting just to see since it wouldn't hurt anything. but i'm not hopeful it will help
<ajd2k9> neo .. does ubuntu use GNOME
<ajd2k9> actually forget the silly question lol
<neomantra> :)
<neomantra> good luck, i've got to run
<antipopxx> I can't really post a dmesg or anything, since I'm using IRC on another computer, but dmesg gives two different errors: "deauthenticated (reason: 23)" and "disassociating by local choice (reason=3)"
<soulsurfer> has anyone else had the problem with kubuntu 9.10 where if they have something like flash in firefox playing sound and then when amarok gets opened, sound for flash stops?
<moa__> Sounds like a PulseAudio problem. By the way, how's Kubuntu working out for you? I'm trying OpenSUSE but it's just not a good fit.
<soulsurfer> i like kubuntu except for this sound issue
<soulsurfer> i was using kanotix before i started using kubuntu which i liked
<soulsurfer> but kubuntu has such good support
<mime> hi, can anyone know wich is better alsa or pulse (im use ubuntu 9.04)
<mime> tnak you
<salvatore_> ciao
<moa__> In my opinion, ALSA. Pulse gets buggy too often for my taste.
<soulsurfer> in the past i've had alsa and it worked flawlessly
<salvatore_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<soulsurfer> moa_ do you know how i can revert back to alsa?
<mime> what is flawlessly?
<soulsurfer> meaning, i was able to play multiple sounds at the same time and i never had any problemss
<mime> but anyone has noticed at sound quality level if alsa is better?
<mime> ok
<soulsurfer> but kubuntu 9.10 comes with pulse as the default, and not all apps go through pulse so i'm getting issues where sound stops working because if something accesses the sound besides pulse, pulse just shuts down
<moa__> soulsurfer: Afraid not. I've not used Linux regularly for a while, I'm actually just hunting for a new distro now.
<mime> yes, i have jaunty jakalope with kde 3.5, and changed mrs...y audio drive
<mime> is a shit
<mime> bye and thnx
<soulsurfer> yeah
<soulsurfer> ssure
<soulsurfer> moa__ do you happen to know how i can convert all apps to use pulse?
<antipopxx> Nobody has any info on those error codes?
<antipopxx> "deauthenticated (reason: 23)" and "disassociating by local choice (reason=3)"
<soulsurfer> for what?
<antipopxx> knetworkmanager and/or wpa-supplicant
<antipopxx> I'm trying to connect to a university WPA2/PEAP network
<antipopxx> nope? Okay.
<soulsurfer> sorry. did you say something?
<antipopxx>  I'm trying to connect to a university WPA2/PEAP network, and I'm getting dmesg errors to the effect of "deauthenticated (reason: 23)" and "disassociating by local choice (reason=3)". Bottom line is that I can't get it to connect, it just keeps popping the password/settings prompt.
<soulsurfer> hmm
<soulsurfer> did you see this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1123627
<antipopxx> soulsurfer: Yeah. Not much help.
<soulsurfer> ok, then not sure. sorry
<Myleene> Hi, I need some help with my soundcard. I have no sound at all.
<Myleene> Anybody there?
<evgeny> fd
<evgeny> добрый вечер
<evgeny> есть кто тут
<soulsurfer> hi Myleene
<bretzel> Where is pkg: doxygen-gui ??
<mime> heloo, is anyone know how to set the built in speakers on when suitching headphones? thanx
<evgeny-soft> здесь есть кто нить
<evgeny-soft> speak Russian???
<yofel> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bretzel_> No one knows what happened to the paaacckage "doxygen-gui" ?
<yofel> bretzel_: it seems like the gui was dropped in 1.6.0-1, see 'aptitude changelog doxygen'
<mime> heloo, is anyone know how to set the built in speakers on when suitching headphones? thanx
<yofel> bretzel_: "currently fails to build"
<bretzel_> yofel: I do not understand - this tool (was) so useful !
<yofel> bretzel_: it means that in the current version the gui doesn't work, more like the gui package can't be created
<bretzel_> So then which tool can I find and use for doxygen ( please not the cmdline with the args nightmare ..."
<yofel> bretzel_: well... I don't know doxygen, you could try to get the jaunty version from packages.ubuntu.com (just be careful not to update to the karmic version then)
<kaddi> !seen ign0ramus
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<kaddi> :(
<bretzel_> yofel: thanks for the hint, I was unaware of build issues... sad, maintainer dismissed ...(?)
<mime> hello, anyone knows wich are the native sound drivers in kubuntu 9.04?
<mojosan> im down to that forcedeth is my biggest problem in a long long time
<surgy> hello
<surgy> open office word wont let me copy (cntrl+c) and then paste(cntrl+v) into konqeurer
<surgy> can anyone help me?
<surgy> it shows up in clipper just not in konq
<nomopofomo> does one of the latest updates break pgp in ubuntu?
<danaru> bonsoir
<dhillon-v10> hi all, I am using kontact and I just imported my feeds list, there are about 400 unread feeds ans can anyone please tell me how akregator stores these feeds, because it should be taking more space but I only see in .kde/apps there is 326 kb
<ryan-c> How safe is the 8.04 to 9.10 upgrade?
<ryan-c> Will it hose me?
<dhillon-v10> ryan-c, you will be fine, you can always try out the live cd and see how it goes
<ryan-c> dhillon-v10: The live cd does not give me any idea of whether or not upgrading my existing system will have problems.
<dhillon-v10> ryan-c, the basic problems could be drivers not working IMHO so you can test that out, other than that you will just get more features
<yofel> ryan-c: and you should make sure that you really want to use kde4, hardy still kde3 right?
<yofel> *uses
<ryan-c> I would like kde4, yes.
<dhillon-v10> ryan-c, there you go :)
<ryan-c> I'm trying to decide between a clean install or an upgrade.
<dhillon-v10> ryan-c, I recommend clean install and many linux experts will say that too
<dhillon-v10> ryan-c, although I am not an export :)
<ryan-c> I experienced breakage when I tried 9.04.
<dhillon-v10> ryan-c, live cs's don't always work, the Kubuntu 9.10 live cd looks crapy but it works like a charm
<ryan-c> I'm concerned about it fouling up my disk setup.  I have encrypted root and swap on LVM on RAID1.
<dhillon-v10> ryan-c, oh, I didn't know that, sorry I can't help you out there, I know that 9.10 offers encryption in the live cd
<ryan-c> actually, I wanted the 64bit.... I should do a clean install probably.
<ryan-c> after backing up my disks
<dhillon-v10> ryan-c, if that fits your needs :)
<craig_> has anyone used ultamatix ?
<Pici> !ultamatix | craig_
<ubottu> craig_: Ultamatix is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu.  Use of this software may cause damage to your Ubuntu install.  Do not suggest its use in this channel. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/99905.html and !automatix for more info.
<craig_> trying to install google earth and the script wants me to select ok and i can't seem to select ok to configure the package
<craig_> so thisa has stuck my ability to install software becasue google earth is not fulled configured because i can't seem to ok the licence agreement
<craig_> anyone know how to fix this?
#kubuntu 2010-11-15
<kilogolfsix> is Koffice ready to replace OpenOffice???
<andrewh192> aloha, I was wondering how I change the sound that happens after I login to my desktop
<kilogolfsix> to change the sound go to  System Settings, System Notification Configuration, Event Source drop down menu,  KDE workspace.  adjust the login sound
<apparle> can someone help me configure kremotecontrol or kdelirc
<caiotiago> Hi all, I have an issue with powerdevil. It is not working perfectly for an user.
<caiotiago> It will change the brightness, but won't change profile or suspend
<caiotiago> If I create a new user it works for the new user, but copying the powerdevilrc and powerdevilprofilesrc won't help.
<caiotiago> I've also deleted the .kde directory of this user, but powerdevil still doesn't work.
<caiotiago> It won't work through the plasmoid, kcontrol or even using qdbus on the command line
<caiotiago> but it raises no error
<caiotiago> for instance:
<caiotiago> qdbus org.kde.powerdevil /modules/powerdevil suspend 2
<caiotiago> just return nothing, without raising an error
<d_ed> caiotiago: you could try going straight to org.freedesktop.powermanager and hitting suspend.
<caiotiago> let me try
<d_ed> I'm half expecting to see "caiotiago has gone offline" right now..
<caiotiago> it's another computer, ;)
<d_ed> teehee ok
<d_ed> the paths are: "org.freedesktop.PowerManagement","/org/freedesktop/PowerManagement", QDBusConnection::sessionBus()
<d_ed> just so happened that I had them on screen at the time when I saw this on IRC>
<caiotiago> didn't worked either
<d_ed> and nothing in dmesg?
<caiotiago> d_ed: the last thing on dmesg is "Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid"
<caiotiago> the other messages are from the boot
<caiotiago> I had installed lxde, xfce and openbox on that computer, and also there was an update to kde, so I don't know what broke it
<caiotiago> I added the kubuntu-ppa and updated, but it didn't fix either
<Patricia> hi
<Patricia> updating kde 4.4 to 4.5 on kubuntu 10.04?
<Patricia> hello help me
<Patricia> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu  ????
<djustice> Patricia: move to 10.10?
<djustice> backports are always shifty.. usually just meant to pull some pkgs out of.. not to merge onto the system..
<djustice> btw, respect loving ubunteers, give it to get it. now go respect the computer. and code something awesome.
<djustice> kthxbai
 * djustice flies away to chakra-land
<Patricia> no kubuntu 10.10
<Patricia> kde 4.4 too 4.5
<Patricia> I only upgrade kde
<cxo> valorie, hey are you valorie from new mexico tech?
<mookak> ?
<valorie> cxo: no, I live (and am from) Washington State, USA
<valorie> haven't had the pleasure of visiting NM yet
<cxo> yeah my bad, got confused with another, she works for Intel
<cxo> Don't know why but I recognise your surname
<valorie> haha, Zimmermans are a dime a dozen
<valorie> people usually ask me if I'm related to Matt Zimmerman
<valorie> so I introduced myself to him at the last UDS and asked if we were
<valorie> lol -- really he and my husband
<valorie> but he doesn't know where in Germany his Zimmermanns came from
<cxo> well Bob Dylan is also Zimmerman
<valorie> sure, and my husband is Robert Zimmerman also
<valorie> born in Oregon rather than Minnesota, however
<cxo> Ahh now I remember, http://zimmermannwear.com/
<valorie> those are some nice suits
 * cxo agrees
<dockhorn> i'm trying to install digikam on my fresh kubuntu 10.04; can someone help me?  it seems to want to install 52 other packages...  that's not normal, is it?
<dockhorn> anybody?
<valorie> digikam isn't standard?
<valorie> hmm, guess not
<valorie> in 10.10, it's about 20 packages
<valorie> including Konqueror, which is interesting
<roinux> hola (hi there)
<roinux> somebody?
 * cxo shhhh if we stay still enough, he might go away
<roinux> somebody know linux?
<valorie> roinux | !ask
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !ask | roinux
<ubottu> roinux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * valorie goes to get pie
<roinux> somebody?
<roinux> who know about "programacion de puertos usb"
<cxo> In English?
<valorie> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<valorie> unless that's Portuguese.....
<roinux> programme port usb
<valorie> who would know is the developer channels
<valorie> if you are speaking of programming for USB ports
<roinux> yeah
<roinux> is there any channels about developer?
<valorie> #kubuntu-devel might be best
<valorie> if there is a better channel, they will know it
<roinux> thanks
<valorie> good luck!
<Maka> greetings :) i am an ubuntu user, trying to install kde. I'd really like to try kubuntu, but I need help.
<Maka> http://www.mynitor.com/2010/02/27/kubuntu-is-awesome/comment-page-1/#comment-551 is where i posted my problem (you'll see mine down at the bottom)
<Maka> please someone help?
<Maka> anyone? there's an awful lot of people here... :(
<arg501> you can install kubuntu from the ubuntu software center
<arg501> and then you have both, but you will see ubuntu programs in kubuntu and kubuntu in ubuntu, some people don't like that but I don't care personally
<arg501> oh and when you search for it in the software center, make sure you click the "Show Technical items" at the bottom
<arg501> and then KDE plasma desktop or whatever should be an option in there
<valorie> Maka: you have broken packages?
<valorie> is that your comment?
<Maka> yes
<valorie> did you try installing from the software center?
<Maka> it's not installing because it says there are broken packages, but i have no idea how to fix that
<Maka> yes from synaptec package manager
<valorie> even in the software center?
<valorie> ah
<Maka> and also tried from command line
<Maka> i used this command sudo apt-get install --install-recommends kubuntu-desktop
<valorie> well, possibly you could try installing a few of those which "are not going to be installed'
<valorie> by themselves
<Maka> isnt that what the -install-recommends does?
<valorie> hmmm, I didn't realize that open-office had a 'kde version"
<Maka> Reading package lists... Done
<Maka> Building dependency tree
<Maka> Reading state information... Done
<Maka> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Maka> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<FloodBotK1> Maka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK2> Maka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maka> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<valorie> yes, and it seems to be jamming up somewhere
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<valorie> FloodBotK1: stop being annoying
<Maka> ok i tried to install one of them manually.. it gave me this: E: Unable to locate package language-selctor-qt
<Maka> so does that mean its in a repository i dont have?
<Maka> and how would i find out how to add it?
<valorie> what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Maka> (please forgive my many questions, i'm pretty new to this)
<Maka> 10.10
<valorie> well, I had Ubuntu installed before, and tried to install Kubuntu-desktop, from 10.04
<valorie> it didn't go well
<valorie> so I don't know that I'm the best person to advise you
<Maka> hmm... i may just try it in a virtualbox and see if it's really what i want to do anyway... if i like it.. perhaps i'll dual boot? but that's not really what i want... i wanted it inside the same linux.
<Maka> so i could choose between which desktop i wanted at login
<valorie> you don't have to dual boot
<valorie> you can choose on login
<Maka> that's what i'm trying to do
<Maka> but i cant even get it to install
<valorie> I'm wondering if there is a bug in Ubuntu which is causing this
<valorie> however, many people successfully do what you are doing
<valorie> are you using 32-bit, or 64?
<valorie> I'm wondering if my botched bit was somehow getting them confused
<valorie> if so, seems odd that it's still happening
<valorie> language-selector-qt is certainly available
<valorie> did you paste in that error message?
<valorie> if so, did you misspell the packagename, or did apt?
<Maka> i copy/pasted the name so i dont think it's misspelled
<Maka> this machine is capable of 64 bit.. but i installed 32 bit
<Maka> is there a way i could tell for sure which it has? 32 bit or 64 bit?
<valorie> if you installed 32, it's 32
<valorie> that name is certainly misspelled
<Maka> ooh
<Maka> lemme try again
<valorie> please try apt-get install with the correct spelling
<Maka> oh i see what i did. :\
<valorie> what?
<Maka> i get another broken package message *sigh*
<Maka> this is getting frustrating
<valorie> very weird
<Maka> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Maka>  language-selector-qt : Depends: python-qt4 but it is not going to be installed
<Maka> E: Broken packages
<Maka> when i did sudo apt-get install --install-recommends language-selector-qt
<Maka> isnt there a way to make it install these automatically ?
<valorie> oh, I would just do sudo apt-get install language-selector-qt
<valorie> maka, that is what should have happened
<valorie> however, if you go through one by one
<valorie> you can pinpoint the problem package
<valorie> and perhaps we can do a work-around
<valorie> perhaps you can try something else: sudo aptitude install --install-recommends kubuntu-desktop
<valorie> if you don't have aptitude, sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Guest83009> guys i just finished installing pc linux os on my pc i intended to dual boot it with ubuntu but i can no longer see the ubuntu entry in the grub menu how can i fix this
<valorie> Ubuntu, or Kubuntu?
<Guest83009> kubuntu
<Guest83009> sorry about that
<tsimpson|n800> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<tsimpson|n800> see the first link
<Guest83009> alrite man thanks
<Fref> hi
<Fref> I humbly come to ask for help
<Fref> I recently bought an Asus 1215 n
<Fref> and tried to install Kubuntu 10.10 on it
<Fref> from a usb stick
<Fref> but the installer always crashes
<Fref> after the disk is formatted
<Fref> Unfortunately, right now, I have no logs
<Fref> any kind of help is most welcome
<urgen> I haven't tried any usb style
<valorie> fref, perhaps you should try again with a different USB stick
<valorie> some of them are just never going to be successful
<valorie> flaws somewhere
<Fref> thing is
<Fref> I tried with the same stick
<Fref> and installed ubuntu (not kubuntu) successfully
<valorie> ok
<valorie> well, I've successfully installed kubuntu from a usb stick
<valorie> and of course from CDs
<Fref> my issue with ubuntu is that it doesn' t show me the proprietary drivers for the wifi card when I boot from the installed partition although it shows them to me when I boot from the stick, which mean I can't get rid from gnome and install Kde on top of ubuntu
<Fref> I'll try again with kubuntu from a different stick and post the logs if I can find them
<doobd> hi people
<doobd> i need some help on my broken kde in kubuntu, is there anyone who can help me please?
<moetunes> depends on how it is broken...
<doobd> hi moetunes thank you for reply
<doobd> kde doesn't start automatically, it returns me to text mode console
<moetunes> you should let the channel know what the issue is doobd :)
<moetunes> k
<doobd> a sec i'm writing
<doobd> when i try startx, it shows the cyan-blue kde login background for a quick second, and then it goes in plain X with one messagebox only that says: "could not start kdeinit4 check your installation", and when i click ok it returns me to text mode
<doobd> i think that it happend with the latest security fix update
<moetunes> which kde version do you have?
<doobd> when update was over, my fonts were kind of screwed up, then i tried starting GIMP and it would not start, nor the virtualbox, so i restarted and now i cannot even login to kde
<doobd> i have kubuntu 10.04
<moetunes> you haven't installed a later version of kde from a ppa or anything?
<doobd> no
<doobd> i haven't installed anything specific other than updates that it offered me
<doobd> i tried  apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop but it didn't help
<moetunes> seems strange then
<doobd> yes :(
<doobd> and i need to get it running so desperatly, so many things to do today and i'm stuck with a broken machine
<doobd> is there anything i can try?
<moetunes> tried   apt-get update && apt-get upgrade   ?
<moetunes> or did that cause it?
<magIRCien> PARAZITES
<doobd> yes, tried that *after* the thing was broken
<doobd> did not help
<doobd> says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed...
<moetunes> kubutnu-desktop is just a meta package - try to reinstall kde
<doobd> like apt-get install --reinstall kde  ?
<moetunes> yep
<doobd> says package kde has n0 instalation candidate
<doobd> what is the kde package name
<moetunes> I dunno offhand - apt-cache search kde
<doobd> that lists arround 1000 packages
<doobd> as far as i understand, i see no errors in /etc/logs/Xorg.0.log
<doobd> strange thing (to me) is that when i type startx a blue login kde screen comes up for a second
<doobd> btw startkde says "$DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to X server."
<moetunes> something got borked along the line somehow - I think the package is kde-full
<doobd> when i export DISPLAY=:0.0, same thing
<moetunes> !kde-full
<doobd> yes it is : ) i'll try
<doobd> ok doing --reistnall kde-full... i'll see how that goes. thank you so far
<moetunes> luck :)
<doobd> tnx
<Bu|sN3Ss^MaN> \join bohra
<jussi> Hrm, anyone know a good latex wysiwyg editor?
<jussi> moetunes: kubuntu-desktop is probably a better bet in that circumstance ;)
<moetunes> jussi:  that did nothing for him/her - it was tried
<jussi> moetunes: ahh, I didnt read that far back
<moetunes> :)
<doobd> moetunes: should this reinstall affect my settings (override them with default ones)? i have compiz, custom fonts... will that be overriden?
<moetunes> doobd:  I shouldn't think so
<doobd> custom compiled alsa ...
<moetunes> it is not something I have had to do tho - but I have faith :)
<moetunes> it should just replace the kde libs etc
<doobd> btw, one question... what is the difference between kubuntu 10.04 and 10.10? will my 10.04 eventually get updated to 10.10, or what should i do to enable it? is it advised to do so?
<doobd> i suppose i have to add some repositories?
<moetunes> there should be an option in kpackagekit to let you upgrade
<doobd> aha, okay
<doobd> update finished, but same thing happens :((( startx displays same "Cold not start kdeinit4. Check your installation message" again
<doobd> is there any other idea i could try
<doobd> is there some log i should examine?
<moetunes> the X log maybe -   less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<doobd> there are no (EE) lines in the file
<moetunes> is that the whole error? "Cold not start kdeinit4. Check your installation message" ?
<doobd> yes
<doobd> can you take a look at my Xorg.0.log? i uploaded it to http://doobd.com/kdeerror/
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> can you use a pastebin? - I don't want to download it
<moetunes> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jussi> doobd: if you like, you can try running: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<jussi> that will reconfig your nivida card
<doobd> pastebin is unresponsive to me... i uploaded the same file with txt extension so you can open it in your browser http://doobd.com/kdeerror/Xorg.0.log.txt
<doobd> btw nvidia-xconfig did not help.... it created new xorg.conf but the same thing happens
<jussi> here is a pastebin if you prefer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/532281/
<doobd> jussi thank you
<jussi> doobd: Im not sure then - bit frustrating Im sure
<doobd> is there any other log thay you might find usefull to help me?
<moetunes> that's a pretty short X log but it seems fine
<doobd> yes, i see no errors there too
<moetunes> maybe time to ask in #kde what that error means
<fmerges> hi
<fmerges> im getting this: python: /build/buildd/sip4-qt3-4.10.5/siplib/siplib.c:2600: sip_api_parse_result: Assertion `assign_helper != ((void *)0)' failed.  After updating from 10.4 to 10.10 any idea?
<moetunes> doobd:  from here - https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=836055 - it seems the first line  in /usr/bin/startkde needs to be broken into 2 lines after   true
<doobd> moetunes: THANK YOU that was the thing
<doobd> how the hell did that happen
<moetunes> dunno :)
<doobd> funny thing is that i googled and found the link tyou pasted, but i havent carefully examined the startkde file so i couldn't find that line
<doobd> but it was there
<doobd> now few other things in kde are broken, but at leat i have the graphic interface
<doobd> thank you once again for the support
<moetunes> np :)
<doobd> moetunes: can i ask one more question... now kde works on statkde (although some things are missing, like my emerald window decorations) but it doesn't start automatically, on reboot i have to log in to text mode and startx manually... how to fix that... btw kdm is running
<doobd> sorry i ment to say "kde works on startx"
<moetunes> doobd:  is there an entry for kde in the sessions on kdm?
<doobd> hmm... i dunno, where should i look?
<moetunes> there's a session button isn't there?
<doobd> button? where? when i type startx ist starts kde without login prompt since i'm logged in text console
<moetunes> I thought you were using kdm...
<moetunes> you can put a line in .bash_profile like   [ `tty` = "/dev/tty1" ] && startx
<doobd> ok thanks... i'll try... btw it seems now that i have some cairo related issues because emerald & firefox won't start with libcairo.so.2: and libxul.so: Undefined symbol FT_Library_SetLcdFilter
<moetunes> doobd:  if kdm is running why do you have to login to text mode on reboot? - "btw kdm is running" does kdm not let you login?
<doobd> i mean the service is runiing, but it still fails me back to textmode on reboot, but i can start kde with startx
<moetunes> that shouldn't be happening
<doobd> i know
<doobd> that's why i'm here : )
<moetunes> heh
<moetunes> was it always like that or is this new - the kdm thing?
<doobd> i used to boot directly into kde graphic login screen
<doobd> suppose that;s kdm?
<moetunes> yep
<moetunes> doobd:  seems reinstalling libXft is a solution for the emerald/firefox issue
<doobd> tnx i'll try
<moetunes> something has gone seriously wrong with your update - corrupted download or bad writes to disk or something
<doobd> hm yes it seems so... btw updating libxft2 did not help on libcairo (emerald & ffox) problem
<doobd> how can i check my hard disk?
<moetunes> hdparm is good for that
<moetunes> !info hdparm
<ubottu> hdparm (source: hdparm): tune hard disk parameters for high performance. In component main, is standard. Version 9.27-2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 85 kB, installed size 304 kB
<doobd> yes i have it... so many options, any advice on what shoud i run?
<moetunes> I like the Archwiki - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Hdparm
<stuart__> can anyone recommend a wireless network adaptor that will work out of the box with Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<doobd> hm... no diskcheck options on the link you  posted
<moetunes> no - there was a better wiki entry that I can't find atm
<moetunes> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.39.1+svn3077-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 422 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<moetunes> stuart__:  try here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<stuart__> thanks moetunes
<moetunes> stuart__:  keep it in the channel pls - no need for a pm
<moetunes> np :)
<doobd> smartctl -a /dev/sdb reports no errors on my hd
<doobd> says Overal-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<doobd> how can i check the ext4 fs
<doobd> moetunes: sorry for being boring... it seems that i have some libfreetype (version?) error... i tried reinstalling libfreetype6 with apt-get --reistall but it doesn't help. when i try to remove it it asks me to remove bunch of my gui programs, i don't want to do that. any suggestions?
<moetunes> doobd:  apart from the reinstall trick none come to mind - I'll have a google
<doobd> thank you
<doobd> if that would hep, firefox and emerald are both reporting "symbol lookup error: /ust/lib/libcairo.so.2: undefined symbol: FT_Library_SetLcdFilter" and emerald
<moetunes> undefined symbol error is it doobd ?
<doobd> yes
<moetunes> so reinstalling libXft didn't fix the undefined symbol: FT_Library_SetLcdFilter error? - and what is the libfreetype error?
<roinux> hey somebody know if http://www.getdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/10.10/ is broke?
<roinux> i can't download
<roinux> or somebody know some web or download sotware ubuntu
<doobd> btw... i had a custom (m$ pixel) fonts installed (following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208396) maybe that has something to do with it
<moetunes> doobd:  it should be an issue now if it was working before
<doobd> yes
<doobd> but that's the first thing i noticed after the security fix upgrade... my fonts somhow became smaller and uglier
<moetunes> not having much luck with google - apart from a "/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined symbol: FT_Select_Size" I can't find much that is useful
<doobd> yes me too, googled it
<moetunes> what was the font error?
<doobd> there was no error, but the fonts of newly opened windows looked smaller
<roinux> :O
<roinux> i delete my panel ( where are my progrms)
<roinux> how i recovery?
<roinux> how can i recovery it?
<moetunes> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<moetunes> ignore that
<g4> Hi guys-I'm looking for someone here who works with programs like Bricscad, Solid Edge, Splan etc.
<doobd> moetunes: this is /var/log/apt/history.log entry of the update that might have screwed the things up http://paste.ubuntu.com/532327/ - after that i noticed wierd fonts and some apps wouldn't start
<doobd> it's mostly apache
<moetunes> k
<doobd> sorry mysql, i wanted to say
<doobd> i even tried to downgrade libjpeg to prev version but it didn't help....
<moetunes> I would think libxml2 could be the issue out of what you upgraded there
<doobd> what would you suggest me to do?
<doobd> i didn't manage to figure out how to downgrade it to previous ver (before update) because i don't get what is the version number from that file... it says 6b-14 only but apt-get install libxml2=6b-14 doesn't work (says no that version)
<doobd> anyway i suppose that downgrade isn't realy a solution
<doobd> i just wanted to return it to previous working state
<moetunes> the version you have is a necessary fix - http://lwn.net/Articles/414953/
<moetunes> try the reinstall trick for it maybe
<roinux> hey
<roinux> somebody know
<roinux> that message
<roinux> "No se pudo obtener el bloqueo de escritura en la caché, se recurrirá al modo de sólo lectura. No podrá instalar, eliminar o actualizar los paquetes. Sin embargo, podrá buscar en la base de datos de paquetes y navegar por ellos."
<roinux> somebody know?
<Benkinooby> es! roinux,
<Benkinooby> roinux, hm, maybe you try the spanish kubunut channel
<roinux> channel es...what's that'?
<moetunes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<roinux> i'm new in ubuntu
<roinux> thanks
<roinux> hey alguien sabe acerca de este mensaje
<roinux> "No se pudo obtener el bloqueo de escritura en la caché, se recurrirá al modo de sólo lectura. No podrá instalar, eliminar o actualizar los paquetes. Sin embargo, podrá buscar en la base de datos de paquetes y navegar por ellos."
<roinux> wrong channel
<baku_> ?
<moetunes> heh
<cduffin> Say whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<doobd> moetunes: still no progress on my FT_Library_SetLcdFilter problem... any ideas? sorry to bug but i don't know who to ask
<BluesKaj> very interesting , if I use aptitude safe-upgrade , a new linux image is about to be installed, however if I use apt-get upgrade , the linux-image is held back ,... any explanation for the difference ?
<BluesKaj> anyway here goes , mew image installed..rebooting
<BluesKaj> success, aptitude installed the new kernel , whereas apt was holding it back
<jmho> hi, how to setup a pppoe internet connection using alternate install cd?
<jmho> the plasma widget does not seem to work
<BluesKaj> jmho, perhaps the /etc/network/interface settings will work better than network manager , it's what i use . http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<jmho> BluesKaj: will give it a try, thanks
<jado> hello, i'm on kubuntu 10.10; why when i put the cursor on knetworkmanager i get "unmanaged"?
<BluesKaj> jmho, this might also interest you : http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<jado> i've also  got this error when trying to update/upgrade
<jado> http://pastebin.ca/1992260
<BluesKaj> jado, in the  terminal, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jado> BluesKaj: it doesn't work, i've also tried rm /var/log/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<BluesKaj> jado, remove/disable the offending deb in the repos in your package manager or backup your /etc/apt/sources.list to renamed text file and delete the text in the original, then try this :http://techie-buzz.com/foss/generate-a-sources-list-with-the-ubuntu-sources-list-generator.html
<jado> sorry got disconnected
<jado> is there anything else to try?
<BluesKaj> jado, don't remove /var/log/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state , just  make sure all settings =true
<BluesKaj> jado, remove/disable the offending deb in the repos in your package manager or backup your /etc/apt/sources.list to renamed text file and delete the text in the original, then try this :http://techie-buzz.com/foss/generate-a-sources-list-with-the-ubuntu-sources-list-generator.html
<jado> actually i don't a have a NetworkManager folder anymore in /var/log :/
<BluesKaj> jado, are you on an ethernet connection ?
<jado> yes
<BluesKaj> jado,, perhaps the /etc/network/interface settings will work better than network manager , it's what i use . http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<jado> i want to use a manager for wifi purposes
<jado> maybe i'll just go with wicd?
<BluesKaj> jado, also http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<BluesKaj> wicd is ok , bur why bother with another level when /etc/network/interfaces works so well and it's much faster
<jado> i've never tried to connect by wifi with the konsole
<jado> i also need to make adhoc networks
<jado> that's why i want a gui
<BluesKaj> jado, I asked if you were using ethernet, but your'e on wifi
<BluesKaj> try wicd then
<jado> i meant i'm on ethernet right now but  i will need wifi in the future
<Scunizi> Arg.. every time I boot Amarok starts playing the last thing in que even if *there is nothing in the play list*.  How do I fix that? 10.04LTS version.
<ubuntu> hello
<BluesKaj> jado, firstly you need to create a text file in /var/log/ and name it NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state , then copy these lines to it.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/532413/
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, check play options
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: thanks I removed the checkmark on "Resume Playback on Start".  But why would it play anything at all with nothing in the playlist?  You'd figure once the list is cleared it would be silent.
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, agreed , but I'm not sure why ..amarok is still kind of clunky IMO
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: yea.. but for what I do it works fine.
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, I hate to admit it but for once windows got it right on W7 with wmp
<GeForce88> having trouble getting kde desktop to install on ubuntu 10.10
<GeForce88> http://pastebin.ca/1992322
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: I haven't experienced it.. still running ME here :)  .. no really.  Xp on all the desktops in the house (except mine). and ubuntu on the lappies.
<BluesKaj> GeForce88, how did you install 10.10 ?
<GeForce88> alternate install cd
<GeForce88> not the gui version
<BluesKaj> yes I'm familair with the alternate install version , but i never had probs with kubuntu desktop installing unless you installed ubuntu instead of kubuntu
<GeForce88> i did install ubuntu 10.10 with gnome
<GeForce88> like i always do
<GeForce88> then i install kde
<GeForce88> so i can swap back and forth
<BluesKaj>  I do just the opposite , I install kubuntu then I add ubuntu-desktop afterwards
<BluesKaj> GeForce88, could be something to do with kde 4.5 , maybe the kde ppas are in order:  sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<BluesKaj> then sudo aptitude update
<GeForce88> ok
<GeForce88> we'll try that
<GeForce88> ...
<GeForce88> same issues
<GeForce88> mad dependancy isses
<GeForce88> thanks for trying, off to work now.
<napier> hi ,Is there a way to set the default browser using console?
<napier> i have problems with winebrowser and amsn in kubuntu 10.10
<napier> hello, is there any way to set the default browser using console? I have problems with amsn
<napier> load with winebrowser
<DiogenesW> servus
<howlymowly> hi,..  has anyone here ever tried ot the "fancy panel" ? i wonder whether it is as unstable as on my system, everywhere...
<cadonigi> ciao a tutti
<sagamor> hello
<russia_bear> I can not belive!  My 8.04 kubuntu crashed!!!   OMG!  I was deleting some files with movies... and may be I deleted some critical file..... so when I puted my LOGIN and PASSWORD I returned back .... next time I put pass..... an It was infintly!  I put password ... system show me black screen... and show login form again!!!
<rapidsp> your movies was been at /usr ? :)
<russia_bear> rapidsp  my movies was on /host/    and on /home/user/my_name/
<russia_bear> rapidsp    my windows xp  carashed too.... !!!    NOW I recover XP and KUB_8.04
<rapidsp> i think your hdd is corrupted
<g4> Hi  all
<russia_bear> good hing that I have conol access to my desctop... and I copy all my files before reinstalling kubuntu
<russia_bear> rapidsp  NO!   my XP works unstable... and show many error messages .... "access denied ..."  on second click all is good .... XP is crazy
<russia_bear> I want to install more new version but that one has no installer ubder wibndows!!! just installer does not work
<russia_bear> NOW I SEE that Kubuntu 10.10 can be located on CD DISK!!! 700MB!!  IS IT complete version of distribitive???? or it is small version?
<russia_bear> thunderbird
<ikonia> russia_bear: it's a live/install enviornment
<ikonia> russia_bear: it's heavey compression and needs to be run from ram, so slow
<russia_bear> ikonia  so what?  I need get DVD version?  If I want to install kubuntu 10.10
<rapidsp> russia_bear: you need internet
<DiogenesW> gute nacht
<russia_bear> rapidsp I have internet
<russia_bear> direct connection
<ikonia> russia_bear: no, the CD is fine for install
<russia_bear> ok
<rapidsp> CD is enoght to install kubuntu
<russia_bear> but under XP installator does not work
<rapidsp> you may install all additions from inet later
<ikonia> russia_bear: you boot from the CD to install it
<russia_bear> I want to have both XP and Kub10
<rapidsp> russia_bear: grub resolve all
<rapidsp> may be :)
<BluesKaj> russia_bear, make sure the cdom drive is first in your BIOS boot sequence
<russia_bear> BluesKaj  yes... children are know that
<howlymowly> hi poeple.. short question:  i created a guest-account on my computer..  now I would like to know whether it is possible to switch to a  certain user, using the commandline in a running KDE session?  this way I could add a simple one-click-button on the desktop to start a guest session...
<BluesKaj> russia_bear, maybe #kubuntu-ru is a better chatroom for your needs
<russia_bear> BluesKaj  yes man.... now I am there
<progre55> hi guys. anyone had a problem connecting to icq from kopete? it says password incorrect, although I'm sure it is.
<lieuwe> hey, is it possible to echo a block character in console, and if so, how?
<pabloz> hi, is there any easy way in bash to get all the files in the current directory but a specific one? like "ls *" would get ALL files, I need all but, say, "trunk"
<pabloz> files or directories, of course...
<alvin> pabloz: ls | grep -v trunk
<pabloz> hi alvin, thanks for your answer. If I need to send it to svn i need to use svn $(ls | grep -v trunk) ?
<pabloz> yes (don't ask me why I did't try before asking... I'm burned)
<alvin> pabloz: No idea about that. I don't have svn. It might work.
<Pici> I'd use find if you're going to use the output of the command as an argument for another one.
<pabloz> actually I needed to move those files inside trunk (which was a sibling) so what I did was $ mv $(ls | grep -v trunk) trunk
<Pici> That will work unless you have a file with spaces, then it breaks.
<pabloz> ah
<pabloz> thanks Pici
<pabloz> (worked in my case)
<russia_bear> АЛООО
<russia_bear> АЛООО
<russia_bear> мудаки
<Pici> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubuntu> hi all. I have just installed Windows XP after having kubuntu 10.10, and now my MBR is deleted and i can only login to windows. I am on a live CD now. How do i safely restore mbr (install grub?)
<alvin> ubuntu: !grub
<alvin> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<alvin> Hmm, tiem to switch to grub beta then
<alvin> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ubuntu> alvin: so its grub2?
<alvin> ubuntu: Yes, it is.
<ubuntu> alvin:  thank you!
<ubuntu> alvin: last time i did grub-install, when i restarted it only went to grub command promt on startup, and i had to do ubuntu reinstall... will this happen again?
<ubuntu> alvin: ok, i have reinstalled, rebooting now. wish me luck
<alvin> ubuntu: I can't promise anything
<olskolirc> whats the robot name here?
<russia_bear> hi
<olskolirc> ok i see its ubottu here too
<olskolirc> hi russia_bear
<russia_bear> hi olskolirc  how are you?
<olskolirc> very well russia_bear thanks how about yourself
<russia_bear> olskolirc  I am fine
<russia_bear> sdfgsdg
<assholder> hi
<majik_> when you very first start kubuntu the screen has the desktop folder and one other...what is the other ?
<BluesKaj> trash
<Jason_In_Colorad> hello fellow kde users, i am having some troubles wire my wireless, it doesn't seem to want to keep its connection when the computer goes into screen savor mode
<Jason_In_Colorad> with*
<Jason_In_Colorad> this is only happening with 10.10
<Jason_In_Colorad> any thoughts
<moetunes> you could turn off the screensaver or use wicd to manage the network
<howlymowly> hi poeple.. is anyone here using kopete together with ICQ? i have a question, because for some reason since today, kopete tells me my password was wrong.. but using other messenger apps I don#t have any problems...
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello i can't retrieve offline messages from my contacts in msn protocol, to get them i have to use windows live msn on windows.  any help?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> using kopete 1.0.80 and kde 4.5.2
<lonewulf> Hi all i need some help with my WiFi. It will not show anything for wireless.
<lonewulf> My network does not give me the option to enable wireless.
<moetunes> is the card rcognised?
<lonewulf> I am not sure i forgot the command to check.
<moetunes> if it is a pci card   lspci | grep -i net
<lonewulf> I tryed lspci and got Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<moetunes> that'll be it then
<lonewulf> Yeah and the card works grate in windows. But i prefure Kubuntu.
<moetunes> tried what this link suggests?
<moetunes> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lonewulf> It said it could not find a package one sec..
<lonewulf> is that ndiswrapper windows wireless drivers?
<moetunes> yep you use ndiswrapper to use the windows driver
<lonewulf> Ok i cant find it maybe i need to restart.
<moetunes> it is   ndiswrapper -i /path/to/file.inf
<moetunes> ndiwrapper might not be installed
<aicram> Hello. I just installed kxstudio and I cannot figure out how to stop the display from suspending. I have gone to settings and the power manager however nothing I do changes anything. I believe this will be similar to kubuntu methods. I have already tried kxstudio irc, no one responded. Thank you.
<aicram> This is a quad core desktop not a laptop. Thank you.
<moetunes> it might the graphics dpms option - check the X log to see if it is enbled
<Toast> I tried to enable groupware support in kontact, but now kontact is constantly crashing and I can't start kmail. Is there a config file I can hand edit or delete?
<aicram> moetunes: I will look at that, thank you.
#kubuntu 2010-11-16
<draik> Hello all. Has anyone ever dealt with various URLs coming back as invalid?
<draik> Currently, I can't hit anything with "netflix.com"
<draik> I restarted nscd, but that didn't do anything
<jmichaelx> netflix.com working fine here
<jmichaelx> when i enable the kubuntu-ppa, update, and look at what would happen if i decided to upgrade to KDE4.5.3, i see that yawp will be removed in the process... will yawp be available if i do this upgrade?
<draik> Yeah, it happens to me from time to time
<draik> Different sites suddenly won't display
<draik> I get Invalid URL all over the place
<jmichaelx> draik: but no likely clue as to what is causing the problem?
<jmichaelx> draik: what happens if you ping those sites?
<draik> jmichaelx: http://pastebin.com/VxpKehCf
<jmichaelx> draik: strange.... that seems to indicate that you are able to see the site just fine
<draik> And now the site loads.
<draik> I go yell now.
<jmichaelx> draik: what DNS servers are you using?
<draik> Google
<elholo_> hola
<jmichaelx> draik: i have had a few momentary issues with google DNS, but nothing significant
<elijah> I am using Kubuntu 10.10, my mouse keeps disappearing off the screen, is there a way I can keep my mouse on the screen?
<moetunes> is it a laptop or an optical mouse and when does this happen?
<billytwowilly> can somebody do me a favor and post a message to the screen with billytwowilly: to start? I'm testing out weechat..
<moetunes> billytwowilly:
<jmichaelx> billytwowilly: testing
<moetunes> there is #test for that :)
<billytwowilly> thanks.
<billytwowilly> it worked.
<billytwowilly> I appreciate the help.
<elijah> moetunes: It happens with both my trackpad and optical mouse
<elijah> moetunes: It happens all the time, I can just move it right off the screen
<moetunes> at the left and right sides?
<elijah> moetunes: just top and left it seems
<moetunes> elijah:  the mouse leans to the right doesn't it?
<elijah> moetunes: Not following you?
<elijah> moetunes: I can move it way off the top and left and it takes a while to get back
<moetunes> mine seems to disappear on the right and bottom 'cause it leans left
<elijah> hmm
<moetunes> elijah:  check the screen resolution then
<elijah> moetunes: checked, 1280x800 nividia settings
<elijah> look right to me
<moetunes> elijah:  sounds like somethings up with your vid cards driver then - using the one from nvidia or the repos
<elijah> the proprietary one
<moetunes> does it happen with a diff driver?
<elijah> i will try
<elijah> where do i change it again?
<elijah> found it
<moetunes> I don't know anything about using proprietry drivers sorry
<moetunes> k
<elijah> applications/system/add. drivers'
<pabloz> hey, need some guidance here: I'm on a vps, where do you think would be more appropriate to install a website's cleanup script, as a crontab or inside cron.daily?
<Vivius> Hey everyone! I got a lot of help last time I was here, fixed loads of problems, would you mind me askin about 2 other things, last 2 problems!
<chuckf> depends on what the questions are
<Vivius> I have an ASRock motherboard, using a PCI Express card not internal, but it has nForce 6100/405 networking and audio, with Fedora the sound worked pretty good, though not as good as Windows for quality, but with Kubuntu it reports that it can only use mono at 60% volume orsomething and sounds generally crap.
<Vivius> I looked for nForce linux drivers but they are like 2 years out of date, it recognises the card fine, but only works in mono
<Vivius> is there something I can do about this or am I stuck with it, and not too difficult to do?
<shashi_irc> I am using kubuntu 10.10. In Kde4, if i add applications desktop. the applications on the desktop are now showing in a proper order, and the right-click does not showing any options like "arrange by name, arrange by type. etc..." .  How i can auto arrange the items on the Desktop so that desktop will appear properly ?
<Vivius> yea and i'm using kubuntu 10.10
<Vivius> and i want kubuntu because fedora i can't get some other more important things working
<Vivius> can anyone help :(
<chuckf> I don't use that chipset and don't have any experience with it
<Vivius> hmm, i'll try using the drivers i found when i get back to the machine
<FloridaGuy> how do i add the latest kde to 10.10...right here...  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.3  .... all i can find is for 9.04
<valorie> FloridaGuy: you add ppa:kubuntu-ppa to your repositories
<valorie> update, and then upgrade
<FloridaGuy> valorie, then that will add the lastest kde to the repo
<valorie> yes
<valorie> that's exactly how I did it a few weeks ago
<FloridaGuy> ok
<FloridaGuy> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'ppa.launchpad.net:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<FloridaGuy> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<valorie> weird -- your link opens the gpg key
<valorie> I would just do it again
<FloridaGuy> i added it the way you said
<valorie> can you look at your list of repositories, and see if there is an obvious error somewhere?
<valorie> because this looks wrong: 'ppa.launchpad.net:http'
<valorie> see that?
<mrcreativity> can someone please tell me where the wallpapers are stored?
<mrcreativity> i downloaded wallpapers using the desktop settings tool...but i dont knwo where they are storeed
<volodya> how do I stop KDE's network management applet (so that I can run nm-applet)
<moetunes> I don't think you need to stop it
<volodya> $ nm-applet --replace
<volodya> An instance of nm-applet is already running.
<volodya> and it's not.
<moetunes> why the --replace?
<volodya> because (i) nm-applet has no man page at all and (ii) I've tried all possible options to make it start anyway
<volodya> So, I suppose that it sees KDE network manager, and barks
<moetunes> ok - you tried to pkill it?
<volodya> pkill what?
<volodya> there's no 'nm-applet' in ps output
<moetunes>  KDE network manager
<volodya> well, it's apparently not a program any longer
<volodya> it's plasma plugin of some sort
<moetunes> does   ps aux | grep net   show it?
<volodya> no
<moetunes> does   ps aux | grep -i net   show it?
<moetunes> it is called NetworkManager iirc - with a capital N
<moetunes>  kill `pidof NetworkManager`
<volodya> It's NetworkManager daemon, not KDE's UI for it.
<volodya> and nm-applet need daemon to work
<moetunes> I've no idea then - I don't use any network managers
<volodya> gotta uninstall KDE one, as last resort
<moetunes> wicd works for alot of ppl
<volodya> I'd much rather write openconnect support for KDE, in the long term ;-)
<volodya> and, if wicd does not support VPN, it's kinda useless
<moetunes> there's something on the wicd home page about that
<webinator> i cannot install anything I download and nothing makes sense on the web
<lenik> hi
<lenik> does any know how to lock the laptop keyboard, so I can put a book on top of it?
<lenik> anyone there?
<webinator> so nobody knows how to do anyhting
<lenik> what they knows, then?
<lenik> food and woman?
<webinator> i cant install anything I download and nothing makes sense on the web
<zztr> hello. i'm using kubuntu in failsafe gui mode currently
<zztr> i have no idea why, but since i shut down the computer when I left for work it won't boot up normally. it gets to the login screen, i type my password, and it hangs forever on a black screen with just the mouse thereafter. no significant processor usage, judging by the fan
<webinator> this is why people stick with windows cause they can actually get help with their problems
<zztr> any suggestions about something to try would be welcome
<zztr> the only significant thing I recall doing is uninstalling the mysql server
<webinator> nobody knows nothing in here
<webinator> what i can tell sofar
<webinator> can anybody say anything at least
<frogonwheels> zztr: is your /tmp full?
<frogonwheels> zztr: also you can CTRL+ALT+F2  into a console, login  there and run top  to see if there's anything it's trying to do..
<frogonwheels> zztr: it could be the session manager trying to load something - though I'd expect it to get further.
<frogonwheels> zztr:  you can also tail /var/log/messages  to see if there is anything significant there.
<frogonwheels> webinator: more details -  what are you trying to install/download, what happens when you do  ..
<frogonwheels> webinator: The silence here is probably a lot to do with timezones
<zztr> frogonwheels: thanks. I have to quit since I can't move windows around in this mode it seems
<zztr> control shift f2 does nothing in this mode
<frogonwheels> zztr:  ctrl+alt+F2  should get you to the linux console
<moetunes> you should tell ppl how to get back too
<zztr> oh there it is. great, i just misread.
<frogonwheels> moetunes: good point
<moetunes> :)
<zztr> ctrl - alt - f7, correct?
<frogonwheels> zztr:   to get back you press alt+F7    (or alt+F8 sometimes)
<frogonwheels> not the ctrl  you only need that when going from Xwindows
<zztr> well it seems the ext3fs maximal mount count is reached
<zztr> i have no idea how. i have one external drive that's fat
<frogonwheels> zztr: oh weird  presumably it's one of your primary partitions?
<zztr> it is a partitioned drive. the other partition is osx...
<zztr> but why does that matter... it's not ext3
<zztr> and if it doesn't mount, that's fine anyway
<frogonwheels> zztr:  well is it your main partition that reaches the mount count?
<frogonwheels> zztr: look even so, it shouldn't stop you from loging in.
<zztr> where would all the other mount points come from??
<zztr> or is the max number suddenly really low like 1
<zztr> how do i check this stuff
<frogonwheels> zztr: typically for ext3 it's quite high..
<frogonwheels> zztr: errm tune2fs -l   apparently
<frogonwheels> zztr:  sudo tune2fs -l /dev/???
<moetunes> there's probably something erroring out and remounting - check the size of the log files
<zztr> there's a lot in /var/log/messages. too much to go through. nothing jumps out at me
<cristie> Excuse me,but is there anybody here?
<moetunes> nope :)
<frogonwheels> we're all hiding.
<cristie> Er
<frogonwheels> cristie:  ;) just ask your question
<cristie> Do any body install the Adobe Reader 9.0?
<frogonwheels> what happened when you tried, cristie?
<cristie> I can`t find the way to uninstall it.
<frogonwheels> cristie: how did you install it?
<cristie> That`s the problem
<cristie> I get the .deb from adobe.com
<frogonwheels> cristie: ok - then that should just uninstall from your favourite package manager
<cristie> But I can`t find it in the Ubuntu Software Center
<moetunes> did you install it with   dpkg -i   ?
<cristie> I think I did not
<frogonwheels> moetunes: probably installed it with that kde package installer thing, whatever it's called
<zztr> moetunes: which log files?
<cristie> Ok.
<moetunes> zztr:  I would do   ls -lh /var/log/
<moetunes> zztr:  the total is on the first line
<zztr> frogonwheels: fiddling with tune2fs, doesn't seem to be happy with anything in /dev
<cristie> I think I find the way to deal with it
<frogonwheels> zztr: did you sudo ?
<frogonwheels> cristie: you found the package?
<cristie> frogonwheels:Year
<cristie> But not it the Software center
<zztr> frogonwheels: yes
<cristie> frogonwheels:I find the files.There is an 'uninstall' in it.
<zztr> moetunes: 8.8m total, biggest logs are dpkg.log.1 and daemon.log.1
<cristie> frogonwheels:But thank you the same.You know I am new to Linux.
<frogonwheels> cristie:  hmm.. really you should use the package manager
<frogonwheels> cristie: it would be _much_ better if you did
<moetunes> that's ok then - obviously no large amounts of messages being written
<zztr> moetunes: both 1.3m
<frogonwheels> cristie: do you know what the filename of adobe is called (the executable)?
<cristie> frogonwheels:yes,I agree.
<moetunes> zztr:  I have had logs that were 60m + due to errors
<frogonwheels> cristie: you can find the package name with  dpkg-query -S  <name>
<frogonwheels> cristie: and then you can  sudo dpkg -r <packaeg>
<cristie> frogonwheels:em
<frogonwheels> cristie: from 'konsole'
<cristie> frogonwheels:I get it.
<zztr> moetunes: ah that sounds scary
<frogonwheels> moetunes: yeah - I've had GB logs  that filled up the disk-space and thus nothing started :)
<zztr> frogonwheels: ok i was wrong. /dev/sda4 doesn't give an error message and has real output
<zztr> i gotta sleep for work tomorrow. thank you very much for your help! i'll of course look at this again
<zztr> 'night!
<poyntz> is there any way to make kopete minimise to the task bar like it used to?
<poyntz> if i click the x everything closes..
<ashmi__> does anybody know about progress for mesa, blur and kde 4.5?
<aleksey> всем привет
<crissi> hello
<crissi> i still have problems with kde4 slowdown after a while (konsole for example with 20 ~ tabs open, switching to konsole or between tabs cause 100% cpu and needs 1-3 s), typing in quassel and sending msg also slow
<FlashDeluxe> hi! i want a script to start after booting, do i realize it by making a symlink from /etc/rc2.d/S20bla on my script?
<naftilos76> hi everyone, is there an app in linux preferably a KDE app that can send SMS at low rates or even free through other gateways?
<moetunes> I think you'll need to find somewhere online to do that
<naftilos76> anyone familiar with any KDE SIP app that supports sending SMS as well just like Twinkle?
<cuznt> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440
<cuznt> faydriss@Faydriss:/etc$ kdesudo kate sudoers sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440 sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<cuznt> any ideas?
<eristikophiles> chmod?
<scaraffe> Is there a command called "screen_it" in ubuntu?
<scaraffe> found here: http://github.com/vishvananda/novascript/blob/master/nova.sh#L153
<bamba> hi i'm new and i want to know more
<dany__> hi all
<dany__> can you tell me if I can use the normal network manager and the wpasupplicant?
<workingonwise> am I seeing this right? I am on Kubuntu 10.04, fresh install plus just Chromium, so out of the box, and I see 210mb of ram is all thats used?
<workingonwise> seems all the eye candy is on so it would seem. I was under the impression that KDE was heavier that Gnome.
<[mors]> hello
<[mors]> can't configure routes in knetworkmanager's pptp vpn config dialog
<[mors]> anyone ?
<Tm_T> [mors]: sorry, I have no idea about vpn
<wn1zid> hello, just changed mother boards, got video up and running, googled to no avail in re-configuring sound to work, any ideas ?, thanks.
<BluesKaj> wn1zid, alsamixer in the terminal, to see if your soundcard is showing
<wn1zid> k, brb
<wn1zid> huh, no such file or directory
<BluesKaj> wn1zid, ok , sudo aptitude install alsa-base alsa-utils
<wn1zid> k, brb
<wn1zid> its all there,
<BluesKaj> what's all there?
<wn1zid> alsa-base alsa-utils
<BluesKaj> did it install or was it already there?
<wn1zid> already there
<BluesKaj> ok
<moetunes> I like the tab button in the terminal - try typing   alsam   and then hitting the tab button
<wn1zid> i installed gstreamer-properties last nite to see if i could switch to but the option is not there
<BluesKaj> wnlspci | grep -i audio
<BluesKaj> oops
<wn1zid> k
<BluesKaj> lspci | grep -i audio
<napier> hi, kshowdown blocks kubuntu desktop 10.10 and function off of the computer does not work when is installed
<napier> kshutdown
<wn1zid> it sees it ok
<BluesKaj> but alsamixer should see your card
<wn1zid> no go for alsamixer
<wn1zid> weird
<moetunes> aplay -l should list the card
<wn1zid> Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<wn1zid> aplay -i did nothing
<BluesKaj> wn1zid, purge alsa-utils and alsa-base .reboot and sudo aptitude update then install alsa again
<BluesKaj> speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<moetunes> wn1zid:  that should have been an lower case L not a I
<wn1zid> ah
<wn1zid> not to sound dumb, but how to purge ?, never had to b4
<wn1zid> i remember when using sabayon, it gave a reconfigure --alsa command and it found the card
<[mors]> can't configure routes in knetworkmanager's pptp vpn config dialog, help please ? :(
<BluesKaj> wn1zid, well you can try that but I've never seen it work
<wn1zid> ya, it was on a fresh install to get the card seen
<wn1zid> standard proceedure
<BluesKaj> see if the module is installed .  lsmod | grep snd
<wn1zid> just show me how to purge the 2 and i should be ok from there
<wn1zid> k
<wn1zid> all there\
<napier> hi, in kubuntu 10.10, kshowndown stops my desk and cause a failure in the function of the computer shutdown
<BluesKaj> wn1zid, sudo aptitude purge alsa-base , the same for alsa-utils , then reboot and sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade , then sudo aptitude install alsa-base alsa-utils
<wn1zid> excellent, thank you, brb
<avotechniq> hi
<avotechniq> anyone know how to change the "all chats" and "nicks" background color in quassel
<napier> hi, anyone know if  kshutdown work very well in kubuntu 10.10?
<BluesKaj> napier, what happens if you do  ; sudo halt
<napier> bluesut shutdown can shut down the pc but cause many problems in my desktop
<BluesKaj> napier, paste the error messages in http://paste.ubuntu.com/ , copy the url and post it here
<wn1zid> heh, still no mixer
<BluesKaj> did you install alsa-base and alsa-utils?
<wn1zid> brb
<wn1zid> maybe itl work on reboot, thanks, brb
<napier> blueskaj, this is the problem with kshutdown in kubuntu 10.10: to activate the desktop takes a long time and the button to turn off the computer does not work and the desktop effects are disabled
<wn1zid> ok, now on boot, it says 'hda intel' no codes installed
<BluesKaj> !intelhda |  wn1zid , try this tutorial , it should help install the right driver
<ubottu> wn1zid , try this tutorial , it should help install the right driver: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<wn1zid> ok, thanks
<selsper> Yo, I've just installed kubuntu today and I pressed something on the taskbar and now all of the open windows seem to have gone
<napier> this is the problem with kshutdown in kubuntu 10.10 but the parameter sudo halt doesnt report error : to activate the desktop takes a long time and the button to turn off the computer does not work and the desktop effects are disabled
<selsper> Was that in response to me?
<selsper> napier, were you replying to me then? If so I don't understand what you said
<BluesKaj> selsper, no he wasn't
<napier> was for bleskaj my question?
<selsper> Ahhh, awesome. Can somebody help me please?
<BluesKaj> selsper, you probly clicked on the desktop window icon, you can run several desktops simultaneously , the default is 2 ..look for a little square in the panel
<BluesKaj> there  should be 2
<selsper> I see them
<selsper> is posting images to the channel allowed? it would be easier to explain that way
<BluesKaj> napier, I'm sorry I have no idea what could be wrong with your machine , one thing you might try is the additional drivers in the kmenu/applications/system
<BluesKaj> sel post an image on a webpage and post the url here like imagebin.com
<BluesKaj> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<napier> bleskaj i have the nvidia drivers installed
<selsper> ok
<BluesKaj> !tab | napier
<ubottu> napier: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<selsper> so when i minimize a window it seems to just close
<napier> ubottu: ok thanks
<BluesKaj> selsper, install taskmanger widget in the panel
<selsper> ahhh so simple
<selsper> I hate being a complete noob :P
<selsper> cheers
<BluesKaj> napier, are you using the recommended driver?
<Havoc][> hello togther
<Havoc][> doese anyone have the same Problem with authenticating with kopete against ICQ?
<BluesKaj> Havoc][, there was someone in here yesterday withat problem , but i dunno whether they solved it
<Havoc][> hm
<Havoc][> thanks, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> icq...din't know ppl still used that
<Havoc][> sadly most of my contacts does :-(
<BluesKaj> !ICQ
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<BluesKaj> hmm
<webinator> i cant install anything I download and nothing on the web helps
<webinator> I'm a noob to linux and really dont know anything but want to learn
<moetunes> kubuntu comes with lots of packages
<moetunes> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Havoc][> ah! Found a Workarround in #kopete: Topic for #kopete: ICQ fix: preferences->setup->change account settings->override server "login.icq.com"
<webinator> like I tried following the steps to istall uTorrent but some of the steps just dont work
<moetunes> utorrent is a windows app - you can't use them in linux - there's ktorrent for torrenting
<moetunes> !info ktorrent
<ubottu> ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client based on the KDE platform. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 945 kB, installed size 4052 kB
<webinator> but you can run with samba i thought
<moetunes> not with samba - the app is called wine
<moetunes> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<webinator> isorry wine but it doesnt work
<webinator> or cannot open once installed
<moetunes> it is way easier to use the native apps
<rascranasingha> exactly
<webinator> I cannot get none of my torrents to seed properly
<webinator> Im part of a private tracker and nothing is uploading
<moetunes> webinator:  you need to ask in the wine channel about using windows apps in it - do   /j #winehq
<webinator> k
<webinator> then if i download something like a different desktop how do i go about installing it
<moetunes> depends on the desktop
<wn1zid> heh, cant seem to get it operating
<moetunes> most add an entry to the session button at login
<webinator> well i wish i cantalk more nut i gotta go to work. see you guys when i get home.
<selsper> I'm fairly certain I've installed flash, but it's not working
<BluesKaj> selsper, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras && sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer
<selsper> BluesKaj:  thank you
<BluesKaj> selsper, it should work for you
<selsper> I did that, it seemed to work, but the likes of yt and vimeo still aren't working, do I need to install something for firefox too?
<selsper> BluesKaj:
<BluesKaj> selsper, install libdvdcss2 to run/copy DRM protected dvds
<BluesKaj> not familiar with vimeo , selsper
<selsper> I don't have any drm protected dvds to run
<selsper> vimeo is like yt it uses flash, I was trying to see if that worked too, or wether the problem was exclusive to yt
<BluesKaj> well, it's still good to have..another you might check is ffmpeg
<selsper> Alright
<BluesKaj> the flashplugin-installer should solve any browser falsh plugin probs , selsper
<BluesKaj> err flash
<selsper> :P I understood
<BluesKaj> BBL
<olskolirc> hey how do I make my own plasma panels please?
<DiogenesW> servus
<neon> hi  any one like to chat
<noaXess> in kate i enable the tabify plugin.. on each restart of kate, it's gone.. any idea?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<cuznt> faydriss@Faydriss:/etc$ kdesudo kate sudoers sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440 sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting <~~~ what happened?
<cuznt> the last thing i did was sudo gadmin-samba and now my sudo is broke
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<Bala> Hello
<Bala> can anyone here help me
<DarthFrog> !ask | bala
<ubottu> bala: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anihilat> somebody know how to make vlc to show cyrylic fonts (russian)?
<apparle> is there a good video converter for qt/kde/linux
<apparle> I have somehow messed my system, such that winebrowser is the default on my system. where do I fix it?
<BluesKaj> apparle, ffmpeg is a good cli video converter
<rork> apparle: System Settings > Default Applications normally
<apparle> a good gui
<apparle> rork: it is alright there
<BluesKaj> the gui version of ffmpeg is winff, apparle
<apparle> BluesKaj: but is it good, does it have all the options?
<DiogenesW> gute nacht
<BluesKaj> apparle, http://winff.org/html_new/
<BluesKaj> !de | DiogenesW
<ubottu> DiogenesW: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<DiogenesW> ubottu i think you can stand those few words
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DiogenesW> oh
<BluesKaj> ok DiogenesW , good evening to you too :)
<apparle> BluesKaj: winff is dumb
<BluesKaj> apparle, most video gui converters are dumb , you could try avidemux , but i prefer ffmpeg in the cli. Go to the ffmpeg site for a very connvincing tutorial as to why  cli is  superior to gui clunkiness :)
<apparle> BluesKaj: I know how to use ffmpeg cli... but I am looking for a good gui for ffmpeg or mencoder
<apparle> BluesKaj: like format factory on windows
<apparle> BluesKaj: although it is not perfect but way better than winff
<BluesKaj> apparle, if you find a perfect converter app , pls let me know
<apparle> BluesKaj: I am thinking of writing a gui for both ffmpeg and mencoder
<BluesKaj> apparle, be my guest :)
<apparle> BluesKaj: but if I get enough time.
<apparle> BluesKaj: I am thinking, I would make it such a way that it would generate cli code for any cli converter..... by looking up a xml file or something like that
<BluesKaj> winff already does that
<BluesKaj> no matter apparle , I still prefer ffmpeg for conversion and if your looking at conversion to dvd , tovid is a good one
<der8im> has someone else icq-problems?
<BluesKaj> seems so , with kopete and empathy
<apparle> why doesn't dexconf generate any xorg.conf file
<cragdor> Hi
<cragdor> I seem to have a rather unique issue with Kubuntu 10.10, and nvidia propriatry in that the onboard Nvidia Card works, But my GTS250 will not, anyone got any clues
<radar> can anyone tell me a channel to ask apache questions?
<radar> sorry Cragdor I am not using Nvidia on 10.10 yet
<skafti_> hey
<skafti_> can someone please tell me how to configure ktorrent
<cragdor> thanks radar, any idea of a channel that might be able to help? Its strange as the GTS250 is the newer card, so i would expect it to work
<radar> I always have problems with new things in linux heheh
<cragdor> lol
<plan_rich> skafti_: just add a *.torrent file to ktorrent and start loading
<apparle> anyone has used lirc mouse successfully in maverick?
<cragdor> I thought i was good at linux after using it for 10+ years, but this has me baffled, and non of the usual online places have any info on it.
<skafti_> what about vuze
<skafti_> does not seem to find port... i am a totall dunce in this
<radar> that card is not the kind that has one of those pre bios things is it?
<cragdor> Pre BIOS thing? As far as i am aware its just a standard card
<radar> not sure how to explain what I mean I had a P4 with Nvidia card and before bios post nvidia had its own bios to post first
<cragdor> Yeah, most NVIDIA do that
<radar> so is yours starting at bios?
<cragdor> infact all as far as i can remember, its just sometimes monitors can't react fast enough. Mine boots i see everything up until login screen when i get dropped to console, with an error the Driver doesn't support this card see apendix A, i looked at apendix A and the card is listed as supported
<BluesKaj> radar, cragdor, I think you're referring to c hoosing the pci card as the default in the BIOS , right ?
<cragdor> BluesKaj, Radar, I choose PCIExpress in the Bios: But it seems to be a issue with the propriatary driver not recognising the card as supported
<radar> yeah i did that fight before
<radar> I remember installing a cheap video card just to get x server to work and installed driver for new card
<BluesKaj> cragdor, yeah check the kmenu/apps/system/additional drivers or HW drivers , I guess the defaults are proprietary now
<radar> i am sure ther is a better way but I dont know of one
<radar> ohh that sounds better
<BluesKaj> I have the 8400gs and it's using the nvidia-current 260.19.06
<cragdor> Radar, BluesKaj: driver is installed, if i tell it to boot the onboard in the bios, and plug the monitors into it, it loads the propriatary driver fine, get nvidia-settings, tells me i'm running 260.19.21(e.g latest), when i look at DMesg i can still see it fail for the GTS250 though
<BluesKaj> cragdor, yeah, interesting , my old 7600gt is using the 260.19.21 , yet this 8400gs continues to use the older driver
<cragdor> Hello? Sorry disconnected for a second
<BluesKaj> cragdor, yeah, interesting , my old 7600gt is using the 260.19.21 , yet this 8400gs continues to use the older driver
<radar> ok i need to get back to work boss just showed up
<radar> take it easy guys
<cragdor> BluesKaj : Hmm Strange, Perhaps i need to try installing an old driver.... you don't happen to know what one your using for the 8400gs, i think your GPU is a G92, and mine is a G92+
<cragdor> Bye Radar
<BluesKaj> cragdor, yeah it's the  260.19.06
<Khas> Hello.  X is using 346meg, is this normal for kubuntu? o.o
<BluesKaj> Khas, mine's using 260 ,  so it's not so high
<Khas> Ah, ok
<Khas> I'm just trying to get a feel for KDE4
<Khas> Now it's more mature
<Khas> I used it on gentoo at 4.1, things have moved on
<Khas> is anyone here running it on an HP Touchsmart TX2?
<Kanethornwyrd> salut à tous ! hi all !
<Kanethornwyrd> Did someone know when the last kernel patches will be available by up manager ?
<webinator> how come when i would download a torrent using uTorrent on windows I could download at about 1mb/s. But now usin kTorrent and installing packets its at around 400kb/s
<webinator> hello
<Khas> webinator, have you configued them the same?
<Khas> Speed is more a protocol issue than a software issue, it's dependant on many things
<webinator> yeah. using same computer router and isp. one was on windows other on linux
<webinator> and same tracker.
<Khas> There are protocol configurations, max number of connections, max upload slots, download slot etc all dictate the speed.
<Khas> Different pieces of software have different default settings
<webinator> I configured all the same.
<Khas> I suggest you find a website that lists the best settings for your connection.
<webinator> I'll check that out.
<Khas> You could have just been lucky before heh
<webinator> maybe, it was nice to download 23 gb movies in a couple of hours
<rork> webinator: and then there's utorrent specific features like Peer exchange, DHT (also supported in kTorrent) and Protocol Encryption which may lead to more peers/faster downloads
<webinator> also I cannot seem to seed the same torrents I was when using uTorrent.
<webinator> i a noob to all this stuff
<webinator> Ill click add torrent then click the torrent file and save it to the location and then it says seeding but it doesn't say it on the tracker. Now my ratio is dropping.
<webinator> ai just checked and its downloading at around 41.33 KiB/s. whats that in mb
<g4> Hi all
<phoenix_firebrd> webinator: i had the same problem in the beginning. after tweaking ktorrent , the speed has increased well.
<webinator> what did you do to change it
<phoenix_firebrd> webinator: did you forward the required ports?
<webinator> I think I did i have been having trouble with it
<phoenix_firebrd> webinator: did you use the plugin provided in ktorrent
<webinator> i dont know
<webinator> i get the same speed when installing packets too
<phoenix_firebrd> can you see the tab named plugin in the left side that is green?
<webinator> yeah
<phoenix_firebrd> click that
<webinator> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> webinator: in the botton you will find Upnp, check that
<webinator> its already checked
<phoenix_firebrd> webinator: goto the torrents window
<webinator> k
<phoenix_firebrd> on the bottom right can you see the upnp?
<webinator> yes
<g_> hi guys, for a new installation on an amd 64bit 4gig machine, am i tied to the 64bit version?
<phoenix_firebrd> can you see the ports forwared there?
<webinator> yeah there are three there
<phoenix_firebrd> then the ports are forwared
<webinator> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> webinator: settings->configure ktorrent
<Khas> g_, no, you can use 32 bit if you like :-)
<Khas> But you won't be able to access the full 4gig
<Khas> afaik
<webinator> now they all say connectio refused
<phoenix_firebrd> webinator: bittorrent
<g_> Khas: which would be money wasted ;)
<Khas> Why wouldn't you want to use the 64bit though? :-D
<phoenix_firebrd> webinator: select everything except send the tracker a custom ip..
<webinator> now they are showing up on my router as being forwarding
<g_> well i was wondering if the 64 bit would 'downgrade' itself to work 32 bit software
<phoenix_firebrd> webinator: what is your connection speed
<webinator> hold on let me check
<webinator> 5.80 mb down .15 up amd 113 ms ping.
<phoenix_firebrd> webinator: ok, go to ktorrent settings -> network
<webinator> k
<phoenix_firebrd> webinator: select "use the utorrent transport protocol"
<webinator> k
<phoenix_firebrd> webinator: select utp in primary protocol
<webinator> k
<phoenix_firebrd> webinator: thats primary transport protocol
<phoenix_firebrd> webinator: click the recommended settings button
<webinator> k
<phoenix_firebrd> webinator: enter the upload and download bandwidths
<phoenix_firebrd> webinator: press calculate
<webinator> my bandwidth changes a lot cause i use clearwire i can get about 4-8 mb download and 1 mb upload
<phoenix_firebrd> webinator: use a average value
<webinator> k
<webinator> k calculated
<phoenix_firebrd> webinator: how may simultaneous downloads you do inn utorrent previously
<webinator> 2
<phoenix_firebrd> webinator: there is a setting for that . select that and enter 2
<webinator> k. it says maxium seeds 1, but I need to seed to keep my ratio up for my tracker
<phoenix_firebrd> its ok, we can edit that manually, now press apply
<webinator> k
<phoenix_firebrd> webinator: settings-> queue manager. there set the maximum seeds to how much ever you want
<webinator> k
<phoenix_firebrd> try ktorrent nnow and give me a feedback
<webinator> k, now how do i switch seeding torrents from uTorrent to kTorrent. I save all the hash info to my external harddirve to acess it easier.
<phoenix_firebrd> webinator: sorry dont know
<webinator> k. Thanks for all your help.
<phoenix_firebrd> webinator: :)
<id-10-t> Hey guys I need your help! I'm dual booting Win7 and 10.10 (with grub2). I defragged in Windows, rebooted, and now I get "error: no such partition" and "grub rescue>" prompt. Am I hosed?
<phoenix_firebrd> id-10-t: you crash your system
<rork> id-10-t: nope, you can manually boot into linux and fix grub
<phoenix_firebrd> rork: ya, but what about windows
<id-10-t> rork: how to fix grub2? I've done it before with legacy, but not 2...
<rork> id-10-t: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Command%20Line%20and%20Rescue%20Mode
<phoenix_firebrd> rork: what if the partition is corrupt?
<rork> phoenix_firebrd, id-10-t: that could be an issue idd
<id-10-t> rork: thanks, but that is a bit above my level. Is there a good guide to restoring grub2?
<phoenix_firebrd> i think its safe to run check disk before doing anything
<phoenix_firebrd> id-10-t: are you there
<id-10-t> yes.
<id-10-t> I've just booted into Kubuntu 10.04 - the only disc i have.
<phoenix_firebrd> id-10-t: did you install kubuntu in a seperate partition?
<id-10-t> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> id-10-t: ext4?
<id-10-t> phoenix_firebrd: yes.
<phoenix_firebrd> id-10-t: can you do a disk check?
<id-10-t> phoenix_firebrd: a fsck?
<phoenix_firebrd> id-10-t: is that a windows one?
<id-10-t> phoenix_firebrd: that is the linux filesystem check
<phoenix_firebrd> id-10-t: i want you to use the disk check in windows
<phoenix_firebrd> id-10-t: i think its chkdsk
<id-10-t> phoenix_firebrd: I'm going to try to reinstate MBR for windows first and then fix grub later
<id-10-t> phoenix_firebrd: I forgot I can't get 10.04 to boot on this laptop (I think) because of the core i5.
<id-10-t> I'll be back if I can't get it sorted out.
<id-10-t> Thanks!
<phoenix_firebrd> id-10-t: your partition is corrupt, you might loose data when you write a mbr
<TheSqueak> hey all
<TheSqueak> I'm looking for a program which will take a video file and spit out a jpeg made up of a selection of frames from various points in the video
<TheSqueak> I know I used to have a great one in kde, but for the life of me I can't remember the name of it
<TheSqueak> anyone know it? :)
<phoenix_firebrd> TheSqueak: you want to generate thumbails?
<TheSqueak> yeah
<phoenix_firebrd> TheSqueak: did you try the vlc snapshot feature?
<TheSqueak> nope
<TheSqueak> will that do the whole thing in one, or will I have to manually grab several frames and put them together myself?
<phoenix_firebrd> TheSqueak: play the video , press shift+s when ever you want to take a snapshot
<phoenix_firebrd> TheSqueak: it generate several frames
<TheSqueak> yeah, but i'm being lazy :)
<TheSqueak> and I remember a program which will do it all in one, I just load up the video and it generates a single jpeg with a table of 6 or so snapshots
<phoenix_firebrd> TheSqueak: i dont a program yet, i will search for it
<TheSqueak> I swear i'm just being really dumb tonight :)
<kloz> 33
<webinator> how do I access my external hard drive in the terminal
<TheSqueak> did it automount?
<phoenix_firebrd> webinator: are you there?
<webinator> yeah I figured it out
<webinator> im testing out Linux on my netbook before I put it on my laptop when I buy it in a couple of days
<phoenix_firebrd> webinator: good
<phoenix_firebrd> TheSqueak: i am trying a app named cthumbs, i will tell if that works
<TheSqueak> i've just literally this moment found it
<TheSqueak> it's called videocut
<phoenix_firebrd> TheSqueak: where did you find it?
<TheSqueak> it's in the repos
<TheSqueak> I found it by randomly trying to remember the name and using google :)
<TheSqueak> ass
<TheSqueak> it appears not to work
<TheSqueak> dammit
<TheSqueak> it segfaults every time
<phoenix_firebrd> TheSqueak: wait, i will try it
<phoenix_firebrd> TheSqueak: ya , i too get the same problem
<moetunes>  bug time then
<moetunes> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<webinator> after running sudo gedit script.sh in terminal i can't type anymore commands, ther is no line for the directory I'm in
<TheSqueak> found something else which does it, and actually works
<TheSqueak> http://developer.berlios.de/projects/gframecatcher
<phoenix_firebrd> TheSqueak: http://moviethumbnail.sourceforge.net/
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: most of the gtk apps crashes and stating a segmentation fault
<moetunes> that's not good...
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: i am experiancing this in 10.10
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: gyachi, banshee
<phoenix_firebrd> just to say, i dont like banshee , since it uses mono
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  try starting those apps from konsole - it might mention if something simple is missing
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: i tried that already, segmentation fault is the only error message i am getting. what is you kubuntu version
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  I'm not on a kubuntu box atm
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: one improvement about the app videocut
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: the crash occurs when i select a mp4 type of video
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  I don't know that app but it sounds like it might be a little old
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: thats a video thumbnail generator app used for posting thumbs in webapsges
<phoenix_firebrd> webapsges
<phoenix_firebrd> wtf
<phoenix_firebrd> i think i am getting dyslexia
<phoenix_firebrd> webpages
<moetunes> heh :)
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: sorry videocut is a qt app
<moetunes> 0_0
<moetunes> definitly bug time then
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: i am googling for any references to the error
<poyntz> does the last plymouth update do anything?
<phoenix_firebrd> poyntz: ya, it should, why
<phoenix_firebrd> poyntz: no difference in the bootsplash ?
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: did you try the burg?
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  what burg?
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: Brand-new Universal loadeR from GRUB
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  I googled that last night and all the results were in foreign languages so I gave up...
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: ha ha ha
<moetunes> :)
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: did you hear about the 200 line patch in the kernel?
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  nope what was it about?
#kubuntu 2010-11-17
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video&num=1
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: its amazing
<poyntz> phoenix_firebrd: nothing changed :S
<phoenix_firebrd> poyntz: you are seeing the text bootscreen ?
<poyntz> phoenix_firebrd: dont thing so
<poyntz> *think
<phoenix_firebrd> poyntz: i am not getting what you mean
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  that looks sweet
<poyntz> phoenix_firebrd: didn't notice any changes to the bootscreen
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: ya
<poyntz> phoenix_firebrd: but i'm not using the default boot screen either..
<phoenix_firebrd> poyntz: the name "kubuntu 10.10" is in plain text right?
<phoenix_firebrd> poyntz: are you able to see this image while booting ?http://lh5.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/S674wo8YvxI/AAAAAAAAArw/rhBkbvUSMWo/plasma-desktopfs1523-jpg.jpg
<phoenix_firebrd> poyntz: are you there?
<webinator> does anybody know how to set up swat
<phoenix_firebrd> webinator: game?
<webinator> samba
<phoenix_firebrd> webinator: noidea
<dee> dj
<dee> goa
<dee> gah*
<webinator> i have a book on ubuntu and i dont have all the options that the book has a the swat server
<moetunes> !info swat
<ubottu> swat (source: samba): Samba Web Administration Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8 (maverick), package size 2195 kB, installed size 6900 kB
<moetunes> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<moetunes> webinator:  some reading ^^
<Roxy_> is someone in this channel  named djustice? im not able to see it i think...
<moetunes> nope it seems not
<muimota_> Hi! just upgraded to 10.10 on my amd m3a78-vm
<muimota_> it didn't upgrade well, now it doesn't even boot
<muimota_> but the worst thing is that the ether has dissapeared
<muimota_> even in slax or windows xp
<muimota_> how is this possible? is it possible to fix?
<Roxy_> moetunes:  thanks :( i was hoping he was..i did something rly childish toward him :( on my stupidty. feel rly bad and i was wanting to let him know i was sorry >.<
<moetunes> muimota_:  afaik that could only be possible if the hardware failed
<moetunes> Roxy_:  to find if someone is here type the first three letters of their nick and hit the tab button
<muimota_> I know is really hard to believe that upgrading broke the hardware
<moetunes> and try later so you can apologise if you need to
<moetunes> muimota_:  it was probably just a timing coincidence
<muimota_> moetunes: but I can assure before the upgrade the ethernet worked perfect,(I updated from kubuntu 10.04)
<moetunes> muimota_:  software can't break hardware in other os's
<muimota_> now I don't have the computer right here but I guess I should try to lspci to find out my card
<poyntz> phoenix_firebrd: ahh.. so all it would change is that login screen..
<muimota_> moetunes: I know , it sounds quite strange I was wondering if there is a chance kubuntu mixed my motherboards BIOS or something weird like that
<phoenix_firebrd> poyntz: ya
<poyntz> phoenix_firebrd: naa.. it's ok. it probably would work, i just changed the login screen
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> muimota_: hi
<poyntz> phoenix_firebrd: do you know how to change icons on the panel?
<poyntz> for quicklaunch apps
<phoenix_firebrd> muimota_: i had the same problem , i solved it
<moetunes> muimota_:  nope - nothing in linux will touch the bios - you could maybe check in the bios to see if the nic is still recognised
<poyntz> i used to be able to right click and change it directly, but 10.10 won't let me do that
<moetunes> or listen to phoenix_firebrd
<moetunes> :)
<phoenix_firebrd> :)
<muimota_> phoenix_firebrd: could you please help me ?
<kyubutsu> tried installing kde4.5.3 [using ppa:kubuntu-ppa] .. failed twice.  gave up.
<phoenix_firebrd> muimota_: you dont see anything after you login in to your kubuntu 10.10 after the upgrade?
<muimota_> the system doesn't even boot on 10.10
<phoenix_firebrd> muimota_: can you see the grub menu?
<muimota_> yes
<muimota_> phoenix_firebrd: even on recovery mode it doesnt boot
<phoenix_firebrd> muimota_: did you try booting in the recovery mode
<phoenix_firebrd> muimota_: ok
<muimota_> phoenix_firebrd: I can boot windows XP and slax
<phoenix_firebrd> muimota_: do you get any error messages?
<muimota_> phoenix_firebrd: as I said before roght now I don't have that computer here
<muimota_> phoenix_firebrd: the computer restarted , no I didn't have any error messages
<phoenix_firebrd> muimota_: did you see the kubuntu bootsplash screen?
<muimota_> phoenix_firebrd: nop
<muimota_> phoenix_firebrd: nothing after grub
<muimota_> :(
<phoenix_firebrd> muimota_: do you have a livecd ?
<muimota_> phoenix_firebrd: selecting any linux choices in grub it restartes
<muimota_> phoenix_firebrd: yes, slax
<phoenix_firebrd> muimota_: does that support your filesystem?
<muimota_> kubuntu was installed with wubi , so the filsystem is inside NTFS
<muimota_> and yes I was able to check it using a windows etx reader
<phoenix_firebrd> muimota_: ok
<Roxy_> moetunes:  i know about that... it just i think he ignored me because of my childish and out of line thing i did....
<Roxy_> ok i need some help or something.... my kamoso when i record a vid and i do a play back on vlc...it plays in fast mode and no sound... is there a way to fix that or something or another... yes i am a noob. >.<
<moetunes> Roxy_:  we all make mistakes - check in at the same time you last talked to him - I'm sure it will be fixable :)
<phoenix_firebrd> muimota_: boot using it, mount the /boot, paste the grub.cfg
<phoenix_firebrd> here
<moetunes> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phoenix_firebrd> thats what i meant
<muimota_> phoenix_firebrd: ok
<muimota_> phoenix_firebrd: tomorrow
<muimota_> phoenix_firebrd: the computer is at the office
<phoenix_firebrd> muimota_: last question
<phoenix_firebrd> muimota_: do you see any disk activity after selecting from grub mennu?
<muimota_> phoenix_firebrd: yes , it takes arounf 5-10 seconds to restart since I select the OS in grub
<muimota_> phoenix_firebrd: thank you see you tomorow
<phoenix_firebrd> muimota_:see you
<phoenix_firebrd> poyntz: are you talking about the bootscreen or the login screen?
<phoenix_firebrd> poyntz: the default bootsplash in kubuntu 10.10 is text based or the graphical one is disabled.you can use the graphics bootsplash by editing the grub configuration using the app "startup-manager" . select the option "show boot splash"
<phoenix_firebrd> in that app
<cuznt> i have an old dell system. running ubuntu server. gonna be a file server only, it is on a 40 gig hd/ with my flac music collection on a 500gb hd. which is listed under media. Media does not auto boot its contents, and I want that to boot up with the system
<Pici> i/22
<moetunes> cuznt:  have you put an entry for it in /etc/fstab?
<moetunes> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: ntfg-config?
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: ntfs-config?
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  what about it - I don't have anything ntfs and never have :)
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: sorry wrong question
<moetunes> :) sweet
<phoenix_firebrd> cuznt:what is the filesystem?
<cuznt> ummm sorry was reading
<cuznt> edited fstab.
<cuznt> my dumbness beat me though
<cuznt> mount point would be /dev/sdb1 correct?
<moetunes> nope
<cuznt> !
<cuznt> that is where it is
<moetunes> you make a dir in /media or /mnt for it
<moetunes> you mount /dev/sdb1 in a dir
<moetunes> that you make
<cuznt> . /media/music
<cuznt> - the .
<moetunes> mountpoint is the dir you make
<cuznt> so i did do it correctly but it said it did not exist
<moetunes> did you make the dir first?
<moetunes> mkdir -v /media/something
<cuznt> it is a premade 500g flac hog
<moetunes> no dude the dir you are mounting /dev/sdb1 to
<cuznt> full of music and shns and stuff., i want it in my boot up so i do not have to mount
<cuznt> thats it
<cuznt> stand by
<cuznt> had to reboot the server
<moetunes> you can do   sudo mount -av   instead of rebooting
<cuznt> blkid
<cuznt> " TYPE+"vfat"
<cuznt> crap
<cuznt> sudo blkid = /dev/sdb1: LABEL="MUSIC" UUID="B205-6477" TYPE="vfat"
<moetunes> vfat = fat32 mostly
<moetunes> vfat is the linux name for it
<cuznt> i dig that.
<cuznt> but that it the drive i wish to mount auTo matically
<moetunes> you can do that
<cuznt> so my entry into fstab at the bottom = and wait it will take 6 years to type it in
<moetunes> I don't understand that at all - what do you mean?
<cuznt> UUID+B205-6477 /Media?Music     vfat     user    0    0
<cuznt> ooops
<cuznt> my fstab entry is ~~~>    UUID=B205-6477 /Media?Music     vfat     user    0    0
<cuznt> -? =/
<cuznt> so the question mark is a slash i mistyped
<moetunes> I think it should be Media\ Music - with a space after the slash if there is one in the file name
<moetunes> cuznt:  sorry I misread what you are doing - did you mean there is a dir called Music in the system dir /media?
<moetunes> no capital M in /media if that is the case
<cuznt> yes
<moetunes> so it is /media/Music then?
<cuznt> i made a small m and now instead of rebooting i can sudo mount -av ?
<moetunes> yep
<moetunes> the a in -av is for all and the v is for verbose so you know what happens
<cuznt> and /media/MUSIC does not exist
<moetunes> what does   ls /media   return?
<cuznt> cdrom shares
<cuznt> which is really /media/MUSIC/shares
<moetunes> evidently not...
<moetunes> ls can't lie :)
<cuznt> nope shares is something else
<cuznt> so forget that
<cuznt> music would not mount
<moetunes> it doesn't exist from what ls said
<cuznt> nope it hath dissappeared kiond of
<cuznt> kind of
<cuznt> it shows up in blkid
<moetunes> sudo mkdir -v /media/MUSIC   then
<cuznt> ok it came back
<cuznt> what does the -v do?
<cuznt>  now it shows the location as /media/MUSIC-1/
<moetunes> the -v is for verbose - just gives more output on what's going on
<moetunes> I don't know why there's a 1 in there...
<cuznt> i do not either
<cuznt> and now ls /media gets cdrom  music music-1 and shares
<cuznt> :p
<moetunes> heh - you do know everything in linux is case sensitive?
<moetunes> music is diff to Music is diff to MUSIC
<cuznt> all musics = MUSIC
<cuznt> i am aware of being specific
<moetunes> k
<cuznt_> UUID=B205-6477	/media/MUSIC	vfat	user	0	0         <~~~so this was my fstab entry to get back to the originL query.
<cuznt_> which is obviously incorrect
 * cuznt_ does not believe in jeebus
<jesus_> que es esto?? entre sin saber
<moetunes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Roxy_> does anyone know why everytime i get a torrent to download the status says stalled on every torrent i try to DL?
<Roxy_> nvm
<poyntz> anyway to fix up akonadi in 10.10?
<administrator_> Hi
<administrator_> .
<kubuntumonkey> I just figured out an issue with multiple monitors
<kb3ien_> what are we doing for qos these days? I just upped my home connection to 25Mbps, and backuppc is killing the clients cablemodems.
<kb3ien_> i'm liking the idea of using tc but is there a standard place to keep tc commands in Maverik?
<kubuntumonkey> Anyone interested in a discussion on Multiple monitor conf?
<kb3ien_> anyone got a spare monitor to give me :p -- sorry not tonight.
<smartasdan> #ubuntu
<noaXess> good morning...
<Roxy_> just wanna know if anyone knows a good website where i can just get the music off of youtube..just the music not the vid?
<hellnest> morning
<noaXess> have an error on /var/lib/dpkg/available.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/533402/
<noaXess> any idea/hint how to fix that.. or recreate that file?
<amichair> noaXess: guessing - back it up and create an empty one instead
<noaXess> amichair: tried that.. so i need to create an empty file.. to just move the current?
<amichair> noaXess: there's actually a "dpkg --clear-avail" command, might do the same thing
<amichair> moving the current is just for backup so you can undo any further damage :-)
<noaXess> amichair: ok.. will test that
<noaXess> yeah.. ;)
<noaXess> amichair: now it's empty.. so.. what do now to refill it?
<amichair> maybe apt-get update?
<amichair> noaXess: as you can tell, i'm just guessing here, I dont really know :-)
<noaXess> ok..
<amichair> was it recreated?
<Fleck> 10.10 - each time i login bunch of krusaders open up, even if i close them all before shutdown/restart/logout
<Fleck> and master volume is allways muted when i login
<moetunes> are you using a new session at login?
<Fleck> no, using last session
<Fleck> moetunes and krusaders are openeded more and more
<Fleck> at begining was only one krusader
<Fleck> now i have 4
<moetunes> any mention of it in the autostart apps and why not try a new session ?
<Fleck> i have i new session on other PC
<Fleck> still kmix is muted though no krusader problem
<grizmawe> I am using kubuntu maverick but the network settings config does not show my eth0 adapter. daemons.log shows that NetworkManager sucessfully activiated the NIC but still does not show. - link is working and network access is fine but I cannot find the NIC to alter settings...
<Fleck> grizmawe i think ifupdown problem?
<Fleck> remove all eth0 from /etc/network/interfaces ?
<moetunes> the network manager has been giving a few ppl hassles
<Fleck> even auto eth0
<moetunes> wicd is a good alternative apparently
<Fleck> every line that says eth0 ;)
<Fleck> dunno, network manager works great here and i love the new gui ;)
<Fleck> nice one!
<grizmawe> will try - bbiab
<grizmawe> Fleck: /etc/network/interfaces only contains refrences to loopback. no mention of eth0
<Fleck> hmm
<Fleck> sec
<grizmawe> the widget shows eth0 when you click on it and says it is connected. but when you click manage connections the wired tab is blank
<Fleck> what says this config: /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<Fleck> ?
<grizmawe> Fleck: Networking, wireless and WWAN all enabled
<Fleck> sounds good
<grizmawe> Fleck: Picture explains better - here is the applet showing that Network manager is handling the NIC fine: http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=1456
<Fleck> yes
<Fleck> so whats the problem?
<grizmawe> Fleck: but the connection settings is blank: http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=1457
<Fleck> well its auto
<Fleck> click on manage connections
<Fleck> and add wired connections as u need
<grizmawe> Fleck: should et0 not show in the wired section automatically so you can edit its settings - I want to override search domain that is provided by DHCP.
<Fleck> grizmawe add new wired config, tick connect automaticaly and be happy! :)
<Fleck> should work
<grizmawe> It is done and works but not intuitive. Existing interfaces detected during boot should always show by default - my opinion only....
<Fleck> sorry i dont understand you, perhaps my english is not good enough
<grizmawe> Fleck: I appologise I mean it is not obvious or easy to know that you need to add a new wired device setting for a NIC that already exists....
<Fleck> why not? u do so in windows too
<Fleck> cause each interface windows knows - is set up to get settings from dhcp
<Fleck> same story here and thats good
<Fleck> if you need static ip, or other settings - u add custom
<Fleck> whats wrong with that?
<Fleck> or again, i dont get u correct? ;)
<grizmawe> Fleck: In windows the network connection is already there and you just need to alter its properties. In KDE the wired section is blank until you add a new connection to an existing eth0. Besides I am not coming from windows but from Gnome :P
<Fleck> whats the difference, even better, for example laptops and wired networks, at work i have to use static IP, there is no DHCP, at home i have other IP subnet, so other settings needed
<Fleck> with windows its nightmare
<Fleck> i have to change each time IP to dhcp and vice versa
<Fleck> with KDE - i add 2 configs
<Fleck> so easy and cool!
<Fleck> not just wired
<grizmawe> Fleck: I agree but I think eth0 should be there ready to be edited
<Fleck> well dunno... :) i dont see the difference anyways
<grizmawe> Fleck: you should not need to add a new config to something that network manager is already managing
<Fleck> whats the difference click on NEW/ADD button or EDIT button?
<Fleck> grizmawe well i agree but thats not a big deal i think! :)
<Fleck> now i got your point! :)
<grizmawe> Fleck: agreed, not a big deal but usability is all about the little details :D
<Fleck> but then again - u will need to create auto ...
<Fleck> cause u modified default one...
<grizmawe> Fleck:  It works well when you know. Many thanks! - Time to look around KDE. First time using it since about 1998!
<Fleck> grizmawe good luck! :) i like KDE ;))
<roland> is it possible to get 3D effects working on a Kubuntu10.10 intsall inside vmware?
<bazhang> roland, not sure, probably contact vmware and find out; there is also #vbox for virtualbox
<rportal> hola aladinha
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<dmoyne> hello who knows how to set nfs + autofs on client ; I have problems with permission to write in direcories tant I ca view on client
<noaXess> firefox won't open flash exaclty... it want open it with firefox built in faudio/video.. how can i reconfigure that, that flash works.. like youtube?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras
<dmoyne> noaXess, are you 64 bits
<noaXess> yes.. but it worked.. any update has make that unwork..
<noaXess> oh i see that gnash is activated in firefox..
<dmoyne> nfs who knows ?
<noaXess> how to reove the gnash swf plugin from firefox?
<dmoyne>  noaXess,  rfemove it with synaptic
<noaXess> but i want only remove the plugin from firefox.. not the whole gnash swf player..
<dmoyne> noaXess,  at least you see if now it works without
<BluesKaj> noaXess, find the plugin in the package manager and remove it ,. not the player
<dmoyne> anybody that has installed nfs  + autofs on client
<noaXess> BluesKaj: hey...
<dasKreech> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<noaXess> BluesKaj: a sudo dpkg -l | gep gnash gives me just gnash
<noaXess> the gnash package
<dmoyne> ubottu, thanks I will check
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> dunno why you use gnash, it's been unstable for ages
<noaXess> found it.. mozilla-plugin-gnash
<BluesKaj> noaXess, gnash isn't required on kubuntu , it''s gnome app , just rtemove it and reinstall kubuntu-restricted-extras abd yse mplayer or dragon player for video
<noaXess> ok
<noaXess> BluesKaj: how to set flashplugin to default?
<dasKreech> BluesKaj: it is supposed to be stable now
<BluesKaj> dasKreech, well, we should use kde apps , don't undestand the attraction to gnash anyway , it's redundant
<dasKreech> BluesKaj: so is Linux
<BluesKaj> ?
<noaXess> BluesKaj: got it.. swfdec was alo installed on that machine..
<dasKreech> BluesKaj: as well as basically all of the GNU toolset
<BluesKaj> noaXess, the flashplugin-installer is best on kubuntu in my experience , make sure you have that
<noaXess> BluesKaj: on my machine no problem.. was on a customer machine... gnash and swfdec was installed.. in any case.. don't know why..
<BluesKaj> probly a left over from a gnome install that was replaced with kubuntu-desktop, a couple of yrs ago kde was having flash probs so ppl were installing gnash
<BluesKaj> either one of those scenarios could explain it
<mollitz> Hi. I'm having a Multitouch-Enabled monitor. When running in Gnome it works perfectly. In KDE touch does NOT work. How do I enable it in KDE? (I saw nice videos about gestures on Plasma)
<napier> hi, How I can activate the process kills in  kubuntu desktop?
<dasKreech> napier: the process kills?
<dasKreech> You mean the task manager?
<napier> daskreeck, yes, How I can activate the process kill in kubuntu desktop?
<dasKreech> napier: you can press alt+F2 and click on the box to the right of the wrench or you can press Ctrl+Esc which is faster :)
<napier> daskreeck, i want to install a process kill like i have in the bar of gnome
<napier> but for kubuntu
<eric123> hello
<chuckf> hi
<eric123> This is the first time I have used IRC, just seeing how it works
<chuckf> welcome to the channel
<ivan_> Hi guys! I occasionly closed the lower panel. How do I restore it with default settings?
<BluesKaj> eric123, quassel is somewhat different than most irc clients , but from all reports it works quite well . I prefer konversation myself
<eric123> Cool, I will give konversation a try
<dasKreech> eric123: welcome
<dasKreech> ivan_: right click on the background -> add panel
<Phoenixz> How can I see what brand / model is the touchpad of my laptop?
<Phoenixz> The touchpad is working, but not correctly. (using kubuntu), KDE system settings is telling me the driver for the touchpad is not installed, how can I install it?
<BluesKaj> Phoenixz, look in the kmenu/apps/system/additional hardware foir starters , or do search for touchpad drivers for you make and model laptop on google-linux
<BluesKaj> Phoenixz, err , kmenu/apps/system/additional drivers
<sresu> Logout process doens't initiate. ps aux - http://pastebin.com/jcjxjQrs. ~/.xsession-errors - http://pastebin.com/wbLnykjU Clicking on logout only stops display manager and moves to tty where it should be killing process and exiting. Instead it only stays leaving the system on the black screen. How can I fix this logout problem?
<BluesKaj> sresu, are you logging in at a tty ...I have to ask
<sresu> BluesKaj: No
<sresu> Normal login
<sresu> BluesKaj:  wherein usual kdm starts w/o Desktop effects
<BluesKaj> so you're logging in with kde / kdm
<sresu> BluesKaj: tty becomes an option to go back to another user account Like when the logout process hangs, I press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login to same user or another to continue my work
<sresu> BluesKaj: The moment system starts, it asks for username and password. This is how I normally login
<BluesKaj> a tty is always in service unless you logout as that user , hence the logout to the tty when you want to quit
<sresu> Yes, I do that
<sresu> Lately I have to use tty since the logout probably doesn't complete or initiates
<sresu> BluesKaj: Was ps aux of any help?
<BluesKaj> sresu, ps aux ?
<sresu> BluesKaj:  http://pastebin.com/jcjxjQrs
<sresu> BluesKaj: and ~/.xsession-errors - http://pastebin.com/wbLnykjU
<BluesKaj> i don't understand why you are root
<sresu> Where?
<sresu> Scroll down you will find my account  name
<BluesKaj> http://pastebin.com/jcjxjQrs
<sresu> Yes, I get that. My account is the one mentioned in the end
<BluesKaj> never seen root like that before
<sresu> Moreover, if you check your uptime <uptime>, it will say 1 extra user which is always root
<sresu> BluesKaj: Try <uptime>
<BluesKaj> ok, no other users here , so...
<sresu> BluesKaj: Moreover, in System Activity (Ctrl+Tab+Esc) would display root as well
<BluesKaj> sresu, but why do that , it can be dangerous
<sresu> BluesKaj: I'm only confirming that it usually active as well. You can easily try System activity or <top> to find that
<moetunes> root will show in top due to processes being started during the boot  - there should be no root user showing in uptimunless you do su -i or something
<sresu> BluesKaj: Do you know where is kdm.conf file stored? Does it include kdm.conf file?
<sresu> moetunes: I use sudo at times to open kate using CLI to do codong
<sresu> coding
<sresu> BluesKaj: Sorry, does it include AlwaysRestartServer ?
<moetunes> sudo wont add a user named root
<sresu> moetunes: Then I cannot say why that's the case with me.
<sresu> moetunes: What do you suggest?
<moetunes> seems strange tho
<DiogenesW> servus
<sresu> Got it! /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<moetunes> sresu:  check at next boot to see if it exists again maybe - or check for rootkits
<sonne> hi everyone
<sresu> moetunes: I find two other username in top like avahi, daemon, haldaemon. kdm, messagebus,privoxy,rtkit,statd,syslog
<sresu> many*
<moetunes> sresu:  they aren't users
<sresu> Then same goes for root
<moetunes> :)
<sresu> What?
<sresu> My account name is highlighted though rest aren't
<moetunes> sresu:  in konsole run   who   it will show who is logged in
<sresu> moetunes: hsr
<sresu> My account name
<sonne> i have two folders with identical subfolder structure, but different files at the lowest level and i want to combine these two folders. Is there a easy way to do this wis a cp commandline?
<sresu> moetunes: ps gave the details of current processes in the link provided
<sresu> moetunes: What do you suggest then?
<moetunes> sresu:  it seems you are chasing ghosts - relax about it
<sresu> Bug #38915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 38915 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "Logout proces hangs" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/38915
<sresu> huh?
<sresu> BluesKaj: https://launchpad.net/bugs/38915
<BluesKaj> ok, sresu , glad I installed nvidia 7600gt on my old machine otherwise i'd have that prob too
<sresu> oh..that was for moetunes
<sresu> Anyways thanks BluesKaj, moetunes
<dasKreech> What drivers are you using?
<BluesKaj> sresu, dasKreech , yeah I was about to suggest a driver check might be in order
<sresu> dasKreech: http://pastebin.com/xh7xXuXJ
<sresu> BluesKaj: How to check drivers?
<sresu> BluesKaj: dasKreech: Or shall I try this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/38915/comments/43 ?
<Guest91796> hello people
<BluesKaj> sresu, that launchpad bug is for ati drivers , not intel
<sresu> BluesKaj: Yeah, I saw that
<Guest91796> hello BluesKaj , sresu
<sresu> I'm not sure what's causing it
<dasKreech> hello Guest91796
<sresu> hello Guest91796
<thd_> evening ... anyone know how to enable a service ? I'm trying #update-rc.d -f nfs-kernel-server defaults
<thd_> but it complains with #insserv: warning: current start runlevel(s) (empty) of script `nfs-kernel-server' overwrites defaults (2 3 4 5).
<moetunes> is nfs-kernel-server installed
<thd_> yes :) I can start it manually with the init script
<thd_> I even tried to symlink it directly into rc2, but it did not start on boot
<moetunes> sounds like somethings not working right - a workaround is to add a line in rc.local
<thd_> ok, will try rc.local, but wouldl love to know why it is failing
<moetunes> no idea sorry
<dasKreech> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dasKreech> thd_: ^^^ and #upstart may help
<thd_> ok, reading upstart
<dany_> hi all
<dany_> I'm trying to compile a old version of a library ( I need it) and I get this error:
<dany_> gcc -g -O2 -Wall -Wunused -o .libs/dc1394_vloopback dc1394_vloopback.o affine.o  -lm ../libdc1394/.libs/libdc1394_control.so /usr/lib/libraw1394.so
<dany_> ../libdc1394/.libs/libdc1394_control.so: undefined reference to `raw1394_set_iso_handler'
<dany_> any idea of what does it means?
<FloodBotK2> dany_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> dany_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PhilRod_> haha floodbots flooding
<dany_> no one?
<dasKreech> do you have a raw1394_set_iso_handler lib ?
<DiogenesW> gute nacht
<dany_> dasKreech:  what do you mean with set iso handler lib? anyway I have installed a raw1394 library with apt-get
<dany_> I was thinking 2 things: or the raw1394 lib that I have is too new and some function name is different or that
<dasKreech> would probably go with the latter
<dany_> libdc doesn't see the raw library
<dany_> and in this case I have to link it in some way.. right?
<dasKreech> dany_: You can probably ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<dany_> dasKreech:  ok thanks
<apparle> where are the browser identification settings for rekonq?
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<dasKreech> apparle: #rekonq :)
<apparle> no reply there
<phoenix_firebrd> i enabled the kubuntu ppa and updated my system. now the weather widget is not absent.
<phoenix_firebrd> sorry the weather widget is absent . how can i get it back
<dasKreech> phoenix_firebrd: add widgets -> search for weather?
<dasKreech> phoenix_firebrd: oh wait hmm did you install the plasmoids package?
<phoenix_firebrd> dasKreech: you mean seperately?
<phoenix_firebrd> dasKreech: i enabled the ppa and updated. during the update i had to remove the weather widget due to dependency issue. after the update i am not able to find it in the widgets list
<dasKreech> phoenix_firebrd: ah did you try reinstall it?
<phoenix_firebrd> dasKreech: i tried to find using the kpackagekit and from web sources, i am not able to find it. can you tell me the exact package name
<phoenix_firebrd> dasKreech: i think  i found it
<dasKreech> !Info plasma-widget-weatherforecast
<dasKreech> !info plasma-widget-weatherforecast
<ubottu> plasma-widget-weatherforecast (source: plasma-widget-weatherforecast): weather Plasma widget that shows the forecast and temperature. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 258 kB, installed size 856 kB
<dasKreech> stupid bot :)
<phoenix_firebrd> heh
<phoenix_firebrd> dasKreech: what is found is not the default one, i will try installing plasma-widget-weatherforcast
<phoenix_firebrd> dasKreech: its already installed, but its not showing in the widgets list
<ankh_> hello
<sony> hello
<phoenix_firebrd> dasKreech: i think i didnt install the plasma-addons, will that be the problem?
<dasKreech> !info plasma-dataengines-addons
<ubottu> plasma-dataengines-addons (source: kdeplasma-addons): addons for KDE 4 Plasma - data engines. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 205 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<phoenix_firebrd> dasKreech: i am installing the plasma-addons, i dont know if it will help
<phoenix_firebrd> dasKreech: is this one? http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdeplasma-addons/applets/weather/
<dasKreech> maybe
<dasKreech> I don't know whihc one you are tlalking abioiut
<phoenix_firebrd> ha ha ha
<phoenix_firebrd> dasKreech: got it working
<phoenix_firebrd> dasKreech: installing plasma-addons did it
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: are you there?
<apparle> yes
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: ?
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: approx. 4 days back we were talking about a problem in my bluetooth, i found the problem now
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: fireaway
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: its the problem in the driver, that is the kernel
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: so did you find a patch or something for it?
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: any idea on how to fix it?
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: i used another bluetooth dongle it worked perfectly, but the that didnt work perfectly is not yet fully supported in the currect kernel.
<phoenix_firebrd> but the default one didnt work perfectly is not yet fully supported in the currect kernel.
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: did you find anyone with same problem or a bug etc ?
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: i tried the kubuntu 11.04 today, which uses kernel 2.6.37rcx. that bluetooth dongle didnt work, seems that my bluetooth dongle wont he supported in the future
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: but where is the bug
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd:  I mean you will have to find the source of the problem
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: ya everyone using the particular brand of bluethooth are having problem
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: which brand?
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: accel semiconductors, china
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: and isn't there a single patch or something for it?
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: no
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: bug is already filed
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: give me the link
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: ok wait
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/398930
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: has anyone tried locating the problem in the C code?
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: this is the vendor id : product id  0c10:0000
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: dont know about that
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: i dont know much about hardware programming
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: last time tried to debug a driver found out some asm routines
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: if i have to debug i have to look for the source code of the file btusb.so
<phoenix_firebrd> the btusb.so is the driver
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: in which ubuntuversion did it work alright?
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: it didnt work in any version
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: but the bug says, it worked in Jaunty
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: did you check in the old versions?
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: i havnt used jaunty
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: i started with karmic
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: should i check with the older versions?
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: can't help, I don't know much about drivers either
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: if it works in the older version, what should i do next?
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: you could try with jaunty..... but I suggest you try ubuntu because kbluetooth was horrible in jaunty
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: I think maybe,  you could try installing the latest kernel or the bluetooth driver into jaunty so that we can make sure if it is driver problem or not
<jmichaelx> would there not be a way to use gnome's bluetooth tools in KDE?
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: even if i find that its a driver problem what will the solution for it
<jmichaelx> providing the issue is the tools, not something kernel-related
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: i tried blueman already, thats not the problem
<jmichaelx> phoenix_firebrd: ok... sorry for budding-in right in he middle of things then!
<jmichaelx> the*
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: thats ok
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: then at least we have localized the problem
<apparle> :P
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: maybe you could search through all the patches to see if there has been a regression, and fix it
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: if it is not the driver but bluez then you could search through its patches
<jmichaelx> the thing i hate most about linux is not that there is a fair amount of hardware that does not work... what i hate is that there are so many things that work in one version, but not in the next... only to work again in the next, and once more not work in the next
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: but I think that would go out of hand
<jmichaelx> it's that way with wireless, video, audio, bluetooth... you name it
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: i tried the latest version of bluez, thats not the problem
<jmichaelx> phoenix_firebrd: are you in maverick?
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: I mean if an older version of bluez worked then, maybe there has been a rgression
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: i will recheck that, i will be back shortly
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: what
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: how will you check that
<jmichaelx> phoenix_firebrd: one option you *might* consider is intsalling the 2.6.36 kernel from the kernel ppa.... it is possible that could make a difference
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: going the install the bluez latest version again and check
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: you could do that, try install a jaunty version.... and if you have good net connection, download jaunty and test it there
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: today i tried the kubuntu 11.04 alpha, that has kernel 2.6.37 rcx, no use
<jmichaelx> phoenix_firebrd: even if .37 didn't work, .36 might
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: sure trying jaunty will be my next step
<jmichaelx> phoenix_firebrd: everything is just wildly back and forth
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: one small note, 11.04 was very fast
<apparle> jmichaelx: not wildly
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: :)
<jmichaelx> apparle: wildly.... if you think otherwise, you have lucked into the right combination of hardware
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: that is always the case.... if luckily all of your hardware works well in new version then it is always faster than previous
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: is 2.6.36 available is kubuntu beta ppa
<jmichaelx> phoenix_firebrd: it may be... i was thinking of a specific kernel ppa
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: i am afraid if it will break my system
<jmichaelx> phoenix_firebrd: i only suggested the .36 kernel, since it would be an easy thing to test. if it doesn't help, just uninstall
<jmichaelx> phoenix_firebrd: if it does not work, you just remove the package
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: ok, after testing with bluez
<phoenix_firebrd> i will be back after testing
<chris____> Hello, I was wondering if I could get some help with a problem I have upgrading my 9.10 Kubuntu to 10.04.1 LTS.
<chris____> Every time I try to upgrade the upgrader returns exit code 127.
<phoenix_firebrd> chris____: did you check the webpage before upgrading. there might be a preupgrade tasks
<phoenix_firebrd> brb
<jmichaelx> chris____: you could try upgrading from the command line
<jmichaelx> chris____: do you have many packages installed from 3rd party repos?
<chris____> Nah, actually just installed 9.10 from a stick and now want to upgrade strate away.
<chris____> Especially since for some reason 9.10 doesn't support my wi-fi out of the box for some reason, but I heard lucid does.
<jmichaelx> chris____: ok, BEFORE you upgrade to 10.04, you should make sure you update your 9.10 installation
<jmichaelx> chris____: what wireless adapter are you using?
<chris____> How do I do that?  When I open up package man. the only upgrade I see is to lucid.
<chris____> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g
<chris____> According to lspci | grep Network
<jmichaelx> chris____: ok, did you already select to upgrade to karmic at some point?
<jmichaelx> chris____: yes, that card should work in 9.04.... but upgrading to 10.04 would be worthwhile in any event
<chris____> Nah, all I did was install 9.10 and then try to update; but only option is to upgrade to lucid in package manager.
<jmichaelx> 9.10*
<jmichaelx> chris____: i am honestly not very familiar with the update manager... just open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<chris____> I've heard some others have strange out-of-box probs with driver.
<chris____> I'll try that... thanks.
<jmichaelx> chris____: well, the firmware is not there out of the box
<apparle> chris____: why do you want to upgrade.... just perform a fresh installation
<chris____> I'd rather just upgrade if possible apparle ;D
<jmichaelx> chris____: i should have asked the same thing apparle is asking... if this is a fresh installation to begin with, you should do a fresh installation of 10.04
<chris____> sudo apt-get update seems to be updating fine...
<apparle> chris____: it is too much a hassle.... if you can backup, do an upgrade....
<chris____> I'll try dist-upgrade when that's done, thanks for now anyways!
<jmichaelx> chris____: when that is finished, after rebooting someone should be able to help with upgrading to 10.04
<chris____> Kay thanks!!
<apparle> chris____: I still think you should do a fresh install.... is there any specific reason you stick to upgrade?
<chris____> Why do I need to fresh install?  What's the plus-side?
<chris____> I'm gonna upgrade to lucid tommorow, getting late.  I tried starting it and it works fine but 1h30m download needs to wait!  Thanks for the help.
<chris____> Yeah; I know.  My internet's slow.#
<jmichaelx> chris____: fresh installs are always the surest way to a cleanly running system.... but upgrades do usually work fine
<apparle> where are the browser identification settings for rekonq?
<Guest70722> jaja
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> is only me or kde 4.5.3 is available in the ppa for lucid?
<Unksi> Freddy2: afaik the newest version is only available to maverick
<Unksi> and 4.5.1 or 4.5.2 is for lucid
<Freddy2> hmm synaptic is telling me something different
<Freddy2> ah, it comes from staging hehe
<Freddy2> ok, staging is out and no more updates (4.5.1 is the top most available for lucid)
<RadSurfer> What is needed to get Kubuntu to recognize a video dvd? Nothing appears to happen when I insert one
<asfyxia> @Radsurfer, don you get an indication on your screen that your system recognizes a new medium?
<RadSurfer> Dolphin does not.
<RadSurfer> vlc, and gxine does not play dvd's.
<RadSurfer> Something is obviously missing I'm guessing
<asfyxia> Did you try a regular cd or something like that?
<RadSurfer> data dvd's read fine
<RadSurfer> I'm trying to watch a video dvd
<asfyxia> Well, that's odd. VLC should play a dvd. Or is it protected by css or DRM?
<RadSurfer> no idea. how can I check. it doesn't recognize it
<RadSurfer> I could try another, see if any work
<asfyxia> I think your dvd is protected. DRM is a bitch and you can't get to work. For css (I think it was called that way) is possible
<RadSurfer> hmm.
<RadSurfer> A different video dvd is recognized.
<RadSurfer> oh pooh
<asfyxia> Let me look up something, just hold on...
<jmichaelx> RadSurfer: have you installed libdvdcss2? you will need to get it from medibuntu, or some other 3rd party source
<asfyxia> Radsurfer, I found it: you open a terminal, and do sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh .That should do the trick (copy/paste it to avoid mistyping) ;-)
<RadSurfer> done.
<barraponto> how do i upgrade to kde >= 4.5.2 ??
<asfyxia> @RadSurfer, can you get your dvd working now?
<RadSurfer> no. Apparently they are encrypted or something. a "standard/ordinary" video dvd plays fine
<jmichaelx> asfyxia: i had no idea that an install script for dvd css was included somewhere in an ubuntu installation
<jmichaelx> asfyxia: is the included css the same or similar to the libdvdcss2 that is available from medibuntu?
<asfyxia> Too bad for you. Then I'm afraid itś locked by DRM. A couple of weeks ago I heard that they cracked the code, but it will take some time before we can enjoy that
<asfyxia> @jmichaelx, yes it is. By this way you avoid the slow medibuntu servers. With thanks to our forum hero Pjotr who wrote the instruction ;-)
<jmichaelx> asfyxia: well ty... i am happy to have leaned about this
<jmichaelx> learned*
<asfyxia> Ok, I'm going now, thatś all I could do for you. I'm from the Netherlands and it's already night here ;-)
<jmichaelx> het is ook nacht hier in die USA
<maco> !de | jmichaelx
<ubottu> jmichaelx: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jmichaelx> maco: no...
<jmichaelx> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<jmichaelx> lol
<jmichaelx> maco: almost the same thing, though... and i know this is an english only channel. apologies!
#kubuntu 2010-11-18
<veinos> Hey, i just installed kubuntu, install proprietary drivers for my geforce8800
<veinos> then installed compiz
<veinos> i can access nvidia's x server settings
<veinos> but i can't get the 3d cube or wobble windows effect started
<veinos> and probably none of the effects
<claydoh> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<claydoh> I haven't played with compiz in a long time, but I think you need to use a compiz config  app
<claydoh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion#For%20Kubuntu
<claydoh> veinos:  ^^^
<claydoh> veinos: kde uses its own thing for desktop effects
<veinos> yah :) i did what i did in gnome version...
<veinos> maybe i didn't use what i should have then :O
<claydoh> you have to basically replace the standard kwin with compiz
<veinos> i guess i want to use kwin then !?
<claydoh> kwin has cube and wobbly windows, but admittedly less fancy effects
<claydoh> veinos: i'd give it a try first, at least
<veinos> i access kwin settings into the desktop effect from the kde menu?
<veinos> yah, i just assumed i needed to install compiz to get any effect at all
<claydoh> in system settings, you'll see a place for that
<veinos> ok, seems i got the cube enable, but can't drag windows to other face due to that aero snap feature
<claydoh> I don't remember how the cube works, my hw is kinda old -I don't think you can drag n drop
<veinos> is that feature hidden in effects ? or somewhere else?
<veinos> the feature that when you drag a window to the side of the monitor and tries to fill half maximize half of it...
<veinos> hum
<claydoh> the snap - it s somehwere
 * claydoh looks
<claydoh> darn brb
<veinos> i doubt that's the problem though
<veinos> i can't even drag windows to desktop on bottom
<veinos> that's weird
<dbc254> -help
<veinos> this 3d cube seems as buchered as possible honestly
<veinos> what's the use of it i fyou can't drag windows from face to face easily !?
<Roxy_> ok i asked two question in this place two different days no one answered.... so i am going to ask this one question to see if i can getan answer what do i have to do to get someone to answer anything...to point this freaking noob thats wants to learn in the right direction to learn sth
<claydoh> Roxy_:  sorry you didn't get an answer, but do remember sometimes people have to sleeep, eat, work, etc. so sometimes things can get missed
<claydoh> Roxy_: also maybe no one knew an answer when you asked?
<claydoh> veinos: I think kwin effects are simpler, more stable imo. but that means less features/blingitude
<veinos> mmmkay, i just feel i'm doing it right though...
<veinos> i can't even control the cube
<claydoh> Roxy_: I can also suggest asking questions on http://kubuntuforums.net or ubuntuforums
<claydoh> veinos: I can't get the cube :(
<Roxy_> claydoh: diff. times of the day.... and it was simple questions.... yes -_- im upset and pissed off at djustice cuz he being an asshole... and other things mostly dealing with kubuntu and him.
<claydoh> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Roxy_> claydoh:  thank you also for the links
<veinos> default shortcut key being ctrl +F11 ... wtf with that lol
<veinos> I understand how it works now though
<claydoh> veinos: there are other ways - you can set a screen corner to activate things as well
<veinos> that would make more sense
<veinos> but i like way better the ctrl+alt+mouse#1 action from compiz
<claydoh> veinos: you can make it that way :)
<veinos> i tried to
<veinos> the custom key binding won't allow it
<veinos> or i don't know how to have the setting register my mouse click as a key binding
<veinos> i think i'll just find a way to use compiz
<veinos> i need some true bling bling
<veinos> but then, i'll have to change a bunch of stuff i guess?
<veinos> this is getting really confusing
<claydoh> veinos: using compiz to replace kwin isn't too difficult - I think you can shange that in system settings -- defualt applications -- window manager
<veinos> oh
<claydoh> uoimay have to log out for the chang to happen, or something
<veinos> and what will I lose in functionnality if i dump kwin??
<claydoh> stability mostly, but I don't know
<claydoh> but no lost functionality afaik
<veinos> i'll give it a try then
<veinos> thanks
<claydoh> and if you do, switching back is easy
<veinos> brb
<veinos> hum, this did remove functionnality hehe
<veinos> i don't have any close/minimize buttons anymore on every windows
<veinos> even after restarting x
<claydoh> dunno, maybe the docs are outdated
<claydoh> that sounds familair but I don't knnow the fix
<veinos> i'll try to ask google
<Roxy_> i want to learn how to do some coding.... dont know much about it.....wheres a good place to start at? and if i want to pratice something in on it what is something where i can write the code in?
<Roxy_> pratice something on kubuntu*
<veinos> decide what language you want to learn first? :)
<Roxy_> veinos: i was leaning toward c++. :P
<veinos> yah, i think most of linux fits with that
<veinos> I never did any linux code though, but i use visual studio
<veinos> i think bloodshed c++ is open source and not bad?
<Roxy_> veinos: i played with visual...a bit...til i got kbuntu...but not able to get on windows any more -_- lol..
<veinos> yah, i can understand that
<veinos> visual studio is only thing that really impresses me from microsoft
<Roxy_> :) lol use to be evertime i was on wndows i got pissed off with it...since i got kubuntu...been having less stress except the times i get mad when something goes wrong and cant find or understand a way to fix it
<veinos> I didn't have your luck
<veinos> i,m yet to find a 100% working install of any linux distro
<veinos> linux mint was almost it... but then flash player would slow down a lot when playing online poker
<veinos> now i'm trying to have kde barely working...
<veinos> which seems impossible so far
<Roxy_> >.> wow... god -_-  this makes me scared of kubuntu now... lol
<veinos> kubuntu went smoother so far
<veinos> but linux mint kde was completely useless
<veinos> i couldn't have my video card to run
<Roxy_> >.> dang!
<veinos> got help by two guy for 2-3h yesterday with no help
<veinos> now i try to have compiz work
<veinos> but it crashes windows decorator systematically
<veinos> i'll reboot though brb
<Roxy_> o.O! *starts reading a lot about everything but not rly cuz clueless on where to start* lol
<Roxy_> k
<veinos> hey
<veinos> did anyone manage to run compiz in kubuntu succesfully??
<HRPufnstuf> What can i type in a terminal to see all the specs of my system, hardware?
<veinos> how can I bind ctrl+alt+mouse click as a shortcut!?
<veinos> how would I go about having different wallpapers per virtual desktop?
<claydoh> veinos: now that is a tough one iirc...
<veinos> no way !
 * claydoh fires up the google or something
<veinos> i basicaly changed to kde for that
<veinos> thought it was a breeze
<veinos> i just read it,s in desktop/multiple desktop settings but i can't find that
<claydoh> well not necessarily simple, but actually is a feature not fully re-implemented yet from the kde3 to kde4 move
<veinos> man i'm not lucky with that ahah
<veinos> does that multiple desktops menu sounds famliar to you?
<veinos> Go to System Settings/Desktop/Multiple Desktops and check "Different activity for each desktop" option.
<veinos> i think I found it
<veinos> awesome
<claydoh> veinos: i beleive you did
<veinos> i've search desktop in the menu search
<veinos> thenclicked virtual desktop
<veinos> and checked: Different widgets for each desktop
<mauricio> Hi, i'm brazilian
<veinos> that also works for dual monitors, so one picture per monitor per virtual desktop
<claydoh> dang I do need a laptop that is younger than 7 years old :(
<veinos> finally got something going :P
 * claydoh is missing out
<Roxy_> when i try to go to my windows  os it goes to the windows loading screen then it flashes a blue screen then restarts back over  to choose which one to go to...  i member from when the person that was helping me with this stuff said something that i have to unmount windows everytime before i turn kununtu off.. could that be a reason for this problem to occur?
<Roxy_> lol sorry being long
<Roxy_> claydoh:  * pats you on the back* it be okay...
<vinny> @Roxy you nead to run chkdsk on it from windows
<Roxy_> vinny: if it not a problem to answer how would i be able to do that if i am not able to get on windows?
<vinny> is it XP
<Roxy_> yes
<vinny> eney way younead a xp,vista ,,, cd and boot to the recovery console
<vinny> then run "chkdsk /p
<claydoh> vinny, you stalking me?
<claydoh> :D
<vinny> :)
<vinny> ya
<Roxy_> dont have a place to put a cd into the computer i have a notebook.
<Roxy_> sorry about not putting that into what i said  up there
<vinny> you could try from Kubuntu with ntfsprogs
<vinny> I'v never done it so?
<poyntz> when I get a new email in kmail i get a notification but dont see the email until I restart kmail. can this be fixed?
<vinny> from "man ntfsprogs"   ntfsfix(8) - Check and fix some common errors, clear the LogFile and make  Win‐
<vinny>        dows perform a thorough check next time it boots.
<poyntz> what i just said is wrong. pls ignore my last question
<veinos> is samba pre installed in kubuntu!!?
<poyntz> akonadi error - http://pastebin.com/qFWj1uDa
<poyntz> how can this be fixed?
<veinos> nvm
<DarkwingDuck> HRPufnstuf: lshw
<DarkwingDuck> poyntz: live CD or installed?
<poyntz> DarkwingDuck: upgraded
<DarkwingDuck> poyntz: if you fire it up a second time does it still happen?
<Gorroth> hi
<Gorroth> i'm using kubuntu 10.10 netbook edition.  in System Settings->Network Management, i've setup a working 'Mobile Broadband' connection, but where does it store that data?
<sysop1> hi guys
<dasKreech> Gorroth: I'd guess ~/.kde
<dasKreech> sysop1: hi
<OxDeadC0de> I have a buddy who just installed Kubuntu 10.04 on a laptop with a new motherboard (core 2 duo 2.2ghz, geforce 8500gs) When he logs in it shuts off instantly, but can sit at the login screen for hours without it shutting off
<OxDeadC0de> any ideas?
<OxDeadC0de> he tells me "I can log in but as soon as it loads all the desktop it shuts down"
<sysop1> hi dasKreech
<dasKreech> OxDeadC0de: can he login on the terminal?
<OxDeadC0de> dasKreech: checking
<dasKreech> ok
<OxDeadC0de> he tells me when he goes to term1 (control+alt+f1) it shows him a black screen with a blinking line and no login prompt...
<OxDeadC0de> er, blinking cursor*
<OxDeadC0de> and the livecd "seemed to have worked fine"
<sysop1> btw just wanted to give the kubuntu team a big thumbs up. 10.10 has fixed alot of issues I had.
<sysop1> and was a very smooth upgrade.
<maco> :D
<sysop1> almost have all the qemu sound issues worked out.
<sysop1> I can almost play netflix in a virtual machine.
<Gorroth> dasKreech: wow, you were right.  i was looking in all the wrong places to try and find this thing.  didn't think it would store that in my local space, as i thought it would be something it set system-wide
<OxDeadC0de> dasKreech: and he was able to get to the terminal in xorg (failsafe mode?)
<dasKreech> OxDeadC0de: can he get to alt+ctrl+F2 ?
<dasKreech> Gorroth: :-)
<OxDeadC0de> no, black screen with blinking cursor only.. but we may have found the problem - overheating.. his cpu is at 125F and his gpu is 221F
<Gorroth> running kubuntu 10.10 on this sucker, and it's fantastic
<Gorroth> netbook edition
<Gorroth> the netbook itself is pretty slow though.  it's an aspire one AOD255 with N450 CPU from intel
<GisGolab_> hi
<alvin> Troubles... apt-get and aptitude both dump core. I can't report a bug with ubuntu-bug because it segfaults.
<alvin> Some package in the latest upgrade broke apt. Maybe openssl?
<moetunes> you could try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt   and look for error returns
<alvin> Yes, weird stuff. sudo dpkg --configure -a 'fixed' it.
<alvin> Tried the latest updates on another machine and there it worked.
<moetunes> well remeber that command for future reference then :)
<alvin> I do hope aptitude doesn't dump core on me in the future. The command is usually only needed when packages are not completely installed.
<alvin> Ah well. No harm done. Everything runs as usual again.
<moetunes> might pay to try a different mirror then
<progre55> hi guys. how can I rotate a video? any video editing programs?
<moetunes> the desktop or a movie?
<ftg2> progre55: avidemux maybe. i have never used it though
<progre55> ftg2: how about kino? ever used it?
<ftg2> sorry, no
<progre55> ftg2: well thanks, let me try avidemux..
<moetunes> mplayer can it seems - http://nwlinux.com/blog/rotate-a-video-using-mplayer/
<progre55> moetunes: is it just to watch it, or can it save it rotated?
<moetunes> here's mencoder one that makes a new file - http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialVideo.html#KINO
<progre55> thanks
<moetunes> it's under that kino entry in command line
<poyntz> DarkwingDuck: "if you fire it up a second time does it still happen?" yep =(
<alvin> I have a user here with an unresponsive desktop. iotop says no disk activity, load is 0.25 and there's 157M free. How can I search for the cause?
<84XAA9TE9> hi
<84XAA9TE9> can you tell me if is possible to use the normale network manager of ubuntu for all the connections and wpa_supplicant for only one that doesn't work with the normal connection
<84XAA9TE9> *normal
<alvin> 84XAA9TE9: Both Ubuntu and Kubuntu use the same networkmanager
<samarkand> hi
<samarkand> Hi everyone
<samarkand> I have problem with geting a defunct kded4 process
<samarkand> can anyone help me ?
<moetunes> maybe with a bit more info
<samarkand> ps aux | grep Z
<samarkand> USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
<samarkand> 1002      1840  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    10:06   0:00 [kded4] <defunct>
<samarkand> 1002      4347  0.0  0.0   5188   756 pts/2    S+   12:52   0:00 grep --color=auto Z
<FloodBotK2> samarkand: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> samarkand: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moetunes> do you want to kill it?
<samarkand> I am using kubuntu 10.10
<samarkand> I know how to do it
<samarkand> I understand that the processes of zombie should not be in the system
<samarkand> and want to know how to fix it
<moetunes> make it active again?
<samarkand> it helps for a while
<samarkand> when I restarting the computer the problem returns
<hanthana> how to localize kubuntu installer?
<omkar> hello
<omkar> I had my apache configured for runninng cgi script but now its giving me a weird warning
<omkar> when i open http://localhost int he webpage
<Riddell> hanthana: you want to do translations?
<hanthana> Riddell: yes, i have completed sublevel{1,2,3} of Debian Installer
<hanthana> and now approaching Kubuntu Translation
<Riddell> omkar: you have to say what the error is (although #ubuntu or a server channel might be better, we mostly do KDE here)
<hanthana> Riddell: i want to what i should translate to get localized Kubuntu release
<omkar> the error is permission denied
<hanthana> Riddell: I am the KDE localization Coordinator for my language  as well :)
<Riddell> hanthana: not Sinhala?
<Riddell> hanthana: ah, you are Danishka, I just e-mailed you
<omkar> I have changed the permisison for www n also have restarted the apache2 service
<Riddell> hanthana: for the installer see Ubiquity at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Translations
<Riddell> omkar: the permissions for cgi need to be set exactly, I don't remember what they are but make sure both the directory and the script are set right
<Riddell> might be 755 I'm not sure
<hanthana> Riddell: Yes! Sinhala
<omkar> I had given 777 too but it didn't help
<Riddell> omkar: that'll be too open, it will require it to be more restricted
<hanthana> Riddell: yes, i replied back :)
<omkar> but anyways it should atleast work right?
<omkar> earlier it use to give me something like it worked =
<Riddell> omkar: no there are security mechanisms that stop it working if it's too open with permissions
<omkar> ok
<omkar> still the same
<Riddell> omkar: best ask on a server channel, this one is more desktop orientated
<omkar> okie
<omkar> i just think that i messed something in the config
<omkar> i am trying to play with it
<omkar> :)
<omkar> thanx
<omkar> @Riddell
<omkar> Problem is fixed :)
<omkar> now the webpage is proper
<omkar> :)
<Riddell> omkar: how did you fix it?
<omkar> changed the directory to /var/www
<omkar> /var/www/
<omkar> earlier i had kept it to cgi-bin
<omkar> n also commented a script alias as there was already one script alias thingy mentioned above
<omkar> n also closed the virtual host tag after the script alias was over
<omkar> n restarted the apache2 service
<johann_> 有人没？
<eeepc> g'day anyone. I have just swapped from gnome to kde on eeepc 701. Couldn't stand the netbook destop, but the standarrd desktop looks and works much better :)
<johann_> 语法错误 /etc/apt/apt.conf:2: 文件尾部有多余的无意义的数据
<johann_> 这个要怎么设置啊？谢谢
<rork> might be a good idea to point johann_ towards the chinese channel when he comes back :)
<shashank> hi
<shashank> I need help with Kubuntu
<friese> hi
<friese> i have a persistent usb drive installation of ubuntu 10.10, how do i add new entrys to its grub file manager?
<friese> i dont find any grub files on the drive
<K350> How can I take a screendump and have the image in a desired folder in an easy way? I'm using lucid
<friese> i hate that grub2 stuff, i liked a simple menu.lst and the old grub...
<alvin> !ksnapshot
<K350> ¡snapshot
<K350> !snapshot K350
<K350> uhm.....
<K350> ?
<rork> K350 use ksnapshot, it's in the graphics menu
<Tm_T> !info ksnapshot
<ubottu> ksnapshot (source: kdegraphics): screen capture tool for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 171 kB, installed size 500 kB
<K350> rork: Ah, thanks:-)
<K350> rork: Really appruciated!:-)
<rork> K350: you're welcome, express further thanks to the developers ;)
<BluesKaj> howdy
<K350> rork: I'll. I discovered a minor problem with it. It doesn't work well if one want to take a snapshot of yakuake. But it's not a big deal
<rork> K350: you can set ksnapshotdelay, pop down yakuake and make a snapshot of it
<rork> * snapshot delay
<K350> rork: Oh, la la..superb!:-)
<K350> rork: Nice since I prefere hotkeys and working in the terminal rahter then using gui's - I'm visually handicaped.
<vinny> hi
<GreyGeek> hi everyone!
<GreyGeek> hi vinny!
<vinny> hay GG
<GreyGeek> seems quit
<GreyGeek> quite
<vinny> I gess this thing works :)
<vinny> but yes quiet
<GreyGeek> I thought that with so many names showing in the right panel that there would be a lot more traffic.  Must be lots of private sessions going on...
<vinny> prob but I dont know how that works ....yet
<GreyGeek> I used the IRC only once, about 10 years ago...
<vinny> I'm a IRC virgin :)
<GreyGeek> Well, far be it from me to pick your cherry!  DarkwingDuck is in the list ...
<vinny> first time last night
<an1> lol
<GreyGeek> I'm playing with buttons right now.... so if I disappear ....
<vinny> yes and claydoh
<GreyGeek> all these people joining and no converstaions... ???
<BluesKaj> vinny, yeah but IMO quassel is fugly and clunky , you really should try konversation
<GreyGeek> Seems slow, too.
<GreyGeek> I'm going to log out and try konversation
<MHMDSHV> hi
<dmoyne> wo has installed nfs + autofs on a client on a lan ; I cannot write on a directory created on server !
<Waffle> guys i have a question for you?
<dasKreech> ikonia: what's that about?
<ikonia> nothing
<GreyGeek> vinny, you still here?
 * BluesKaj wonders why ikonia banned Waffle ?
<GreyGeek> vinny, still here?
<rork> GreyGeek: there should be a userlist on the right, you can also start typing his name and use autocomplete (tab) to find out whether he's here
<GreyGeek> Thanks, I saw that list... he's not here
<GreyGeek> DarkwingDuck: Where's the documentation channel?
<Alarm> hello, i have a really high cpu usage when playing flash movies on firefox. i was using the nonfree flash player for firefox . i changed it and downlaoded the lib file from adobe.com , this still did not fix the problem. i read several solutions of how to fix this problem. does anyone really now how to solve the high cpu usage thing for the flash movies ?
<DarkwingDuck> GreyGeek: for kubuntu? we sit in #kubuntu-devel
<GreyGeek> Thanks!
<DarkwingDuck> GreyGeek: the kubuntu documentation is really small
<DarkwingDuck> *documentation team
<GreyGeek> That's what I heard.  That's why I came here to volunteer.
<DarkwingDuck> :D awesome. yeah head to #kubuntu-devel and ill be back in about 15 to 20
<BluesKaj> Alarm, did you try the flashplugin-installer ? It replaces the nonfree version
<Alarm> i mentioned already above, yes
<Alarm> the installer as much as i know it copies the .so file
<BluesKaj> Alarm, you mentioned "player" so that made me think you installed flashplayer rather than the plugin , hence my question
<Space_Man> Alarm: ...i was using the nonfree flash player for firefox . i changed it and downlaoded the lib file from adobe.com...
<Space_Man> aren't they the same plugin
<Alarm> thats what i also did
<Alarm> but still i do not see much of a difference
<Space_Man> I use opera with flash, when viewing a page with flash the cpu load does go up
<Space_Man> I use opera's builtin flashblocker to turn flash off unless it is wanted
<BluesKaj> yeah the flashplugin uses about 35-47% cpu on youtube flash,but default size not FS
<BluesKaj> Alarm, how high is your usage?
<DiogenesW> servus
<rork> !de | DiogenesW
<ubottu> DiogenesW: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Space_Man> Alarm: I just visited www.phoronix.com and enabled 2 flash ads, opera is at 10 - 15% load and operapluginwrap went from 0.1% to 100% for 20seconds and is now 'stable' at 5%
<DiogenesW> rork be patioen with me. i think you can stand a german greeting or twon, when i leave :)
<Alarm> weird
<Space_Man> I do have about 30 tabs open, this is a test with opera, i'll try firefox in a few seconds
<seawing> Hello, I just purchased a new NEC monitor with 1400x1600 resolution but when I look at the systemsettings>display options I see that the max res is 1024x768.  Is this because of my video card or is it a driver issue?
 * BluesKaj was using FF
<BluesKaj> seawing, probly both , which graphics card ?
<seawing> I have to look it up
<rork> Hawadere DiogenesW ;)
<BluesKaj> seawing, lspci | grep VGA
<DiogenesW> LOL rork !
<DiogenesW> so you know something of viennese, rork
<seawing> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 (rev a2)
<Space_Man> now with firefox, firefox-bin is 2 - 4% and plugin-container is 2%, only 2 tabs
<seawing> but I have a geforce 220 coming in the mail soon
<Space_Man> i scrolled the page down and another flash ad appeared now the plugin-container is 80%
<Space_Man> Alarm: sorry this isn't really helping you
<Alarm> its alright, i can leave with it :D
<BluesKaj> seawing, open the kmenu / system/additional drivers , choose the recomended driver , you may need to reboot
<BluesKaj> seawing,oops it should be :  kmenu/applications/system/hardware or additional drivers
<seawing> it is already set to the recomended driver (version 180)
<sebastian_> hey guys, i got  Nvidia 460 and cant find drivers for it, so cant max the resolution, any ideas?'
<BluesKaj> seawing, which kubuntu version are you running?
<rork> sebastian_: did you check the nvidia site? http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<sebastian_> no, but im looking for the open source one, usally installed by default on ubuntu
<seawing> I think it is 8.4  I have been meaning to upgrade but haven't had the time
<BluesKaj> sebastian_, http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2010/10/get-higher-screen-resolution-with.html
<BluesKaj> seawing, the above tutorial might work for you as well
<BluesKaj> gotta goo...bbl
<sebastian_> Blues, as i said i cant find the drivers so i dont have the software
<BluesKaj> sebastian_, think it might be nvidia-current
<sebastian_> naah not working, thx tho, i try google some more :)
<seawing> thanks, I'll look at that. actually I am using 9.04 (I had to look it up)
<sebastian_> whats weird is that i dont even have a xorg.conf in X11 hehe
<sebastian_> a lot of people here but no one got an answer on Nvidia common opensource drivers?
<seawing> Thank you BluesKaj!  That solved my issue!
<hanamichi> Hey
<hanamichi> somebody there ?
<BluesKaj> nope :)
<BluesKaj> wow, now there's an example of someone who expects instant gratification
<vinny> yes that was quick....lol
<dasKreech> I know I've seen someone login ask two questions get frustrated and leave all in under a minute
<enes> Hello
<enes> I have some resolution issues when i use a vga extension cable
<enes> any idea?
<enes> no one?
<Pici> What sort of issues?
<enes> when i plug extension cable after computer has started there is no problem
<enes> but
<enes> when
<enes> i reboot my computer
<FloodBotK2> enes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<enes> when i reboot my computer there is a resolution like 640*480 and nothing fixs that
<utku> I think I have a problem with my fonts, especially with the bold ones: http://ompldr.org/vNjd6bw
<utku> Is there any way to fix this, maybe a ~/.fonts.conf?
<kurdistan> kubuntu is a eye candy but really bloated
<kurdistan> slow and really slow
<kurdistan> :( kubuntu is even slower then windows
<kurdistan> thats bad and really bad
<BluesKaj> really kurdistan ? not here
<kurdistan> blueskaj
<kurdistan> here it is. gnome is much faster boot time.
<kurdistan> lxde even faster
<kurdistan> it looks great. and I really like the control setting.
<kurdistan> ubuntu should take after
 * BluesKaj shrugs , depends what you have loading at startup
<studentz> Heeelp  Please  Hi there dual boot Kubuntu Ubuntu. After I changed the plymouth in Ubuntu I only can boot to terminal in Kubuntu (runlevel 2)
<kurdistan> studentz do you mean you have ubuntu-kubuntu dualbooting?
<studentz> kurdistan Yes
<kurdistan> use startupmanager
<kurdistan> and there you can pick which one to use
<studentz> kurdistan I am in a console runlevel two in kubuntu I cannot go to tty7.  What I should do?
<kurdistan> have nice day studentz, kubuntu needs to be faster. I will leave you guys. back to lubuntu.
<afrocluster> Hey, I've got a question. I just installed kubuntu and wireless seems to be working fine. I can connect with the GUI tool no problem.
<studentz> Hi there  Please  Help me I stuck in a console tty2 runlevel 2 . What I shoul do?
<afrocluster> My issue is that I want to use the CLI, so I try and connect with iwconfig, when I do this is never shows that I connect to the router
<afrocluster> I usually connect via: ifconfig wlan0 up
<afrocluster> iwconfig wla0 essid ROUNTERNAME
<AzureDragon> Hrm. I burnt a Kubuntu CD. I MD5checked the iso, I had k3b verify the burn, but the disk's self-check says it has an error... =/
<afrocluster> dhclient wlan0
<afrocluster> is there something else I should do on kubuntu? This is sufficent on other distos?
<apparle> is there a channel for wubi? kubuntu install via wubi is not working. I am dropped to intrafms
<studentz> Hi there   I'm stuck in a console  runlevel 2.  No way to go tty7.   Please help me
<adwa> hi, does anyone here know the Qt packages for ubuntu are generated ? Specifically, are they generated with debugging symbols and those symbols split out into a separate package ?
<apparle> adwa: I suppose there must be a -dbg for each package, but I am not sure
<Flyounet> hi
<bipolar> Does anyone know what I need to do to stop the ublog widget from being automatically added to all new users desktops?
<cjl> What command starts KDE from the console?
<Tm_Tr> cjl: starkde
<Tm_Tr> startkde even
<cjl> XD, thanks.
<cjl> Can I run multiple KDEs at once on different sessions?
<cjl> (Not that I'd need to)
<cjl> Does anyone know If I can run multiple KDEs at once on different terminals?
<Tm_Tr> cjl: you can launch kde sessions to different users
<molly_> ciao
<Guest75971> ciao
<cjl> How does Kubuntu start up?  (Does it use a shell script or something?)
<cjl> How does Kubuntu start up?  (Does it use a shell script or something?)  Anyone know?
<morticum> Is there any way to get a sound notification when doing a text search with no match in a kpart application
<DiogenesW> gute nacht
<cjl> Don't worry, bye.
<yofel> he's gone... it *is* a script (for loggin in at least)
<morticum> no system beep for no matches in search boxes (e.g. in kpart apps)?
<morticum> looks like I'll have to go back to Windows XP :)
<kimael> Hi, I use Kubuntu and I no longer have "network" :/ can anyone help me find how to configure this? It used to work perfectly.... I simply updated :(
<utku> I have created a chroot environment and I'm getting that error: http://dpaste.com/277050/
<utku> Where can I change my locale configuration?
<molly1> ciao a tutti
<molly1> come siusa
<user554> I just migrated to kubuntu from xubuntu, but I still have the xfce panel up top. How can I use the kubuntu default panel?
<user554> I just migrated to kubuntu from xubuntu, but I still have the xfce panel up top. How can I use the kubuntu default panel?
<Sonsee> Hi all, I have a simple question: how to run a startup script in KDE which contains a sudo command?
<Sonsee> I mean, the ones you put in .kde/Autostart
#kubuntu 2010-11-19
<bipolar> Sonsee: You would have to setup the sudo command you want to run in the sudoers file so it doesn't require a password.
<Sonsee> bipolar: I've solved this issue. I have now another question. Command emerald --replace is in script which is in .kde/Autostart. But it crashes and Compiz starts just fine. Any suggestions?
<Sonsee> if I run "by hands" it works
<bipolar> Sonsee: not really... but is there a reason kwin doesn't do what you need?
<Sonsee> bipolar it does not have the effects of minimizing and etc. that compiz does. Maybe I'm wrong?
<bipolar> Sonsee: I think it does.
<Sonsee> ok. all what I have in Desktop Effects is one effect which I don't like. So how can I install additional effects?
<Sonsee> I mean minimize and maximaze windows effect
<bipolar> I don't know for sure. I barely use the effects. If it's not listed under the 'all effects' tab I don't think I can help you.
<Sonsee> So, there you go ;)
<bipolar> I sure wouln't mess with replacing kwin just for a couple effects though. the integration is really tight.
<Sonsee> I would :)
<bipolar> Also, I'm running Lucid, so I'm a version behind.
<Sonsee> I hate gnome, but I love the effects of compiz. So, I don't a compromise here ...
<Sonsee> *see
<dennister> does anyone know how to retrieve old IRC logs?
<Roxy_> if i use openoffice and i send a file to someone that is using microsoft word would they be able to view it?
<vinny> I think the short answer is yes....OOO lets you save in several file typs
<anand> how cai i download vlc player for kubuntu
<vinny> anand: I believe it's in the repos ...hold I see witch one maby
<Roxy_> vinny: oh yea...file type... have to be saved as a .doc right? *loosing her mind*
<vinny> Roxy_: ya that's right :)
<anand> is der is any way to spped up my dialup connection in kubuntu??
<Roxy_> vinny:  thankies! *jumps for joy* things are slowy comming back to me now...
<vinny> Roxy_: tested it that fast ? or just remembered!
<vinny> anand: vlc-1.0.6-1ubuntu1.2 (lucid-updates)
<Roxy_> vinny: lol just remembered....been awhile since i did anything with openoffice or word.
<Roxy_> last thing i thought of was the file thing lol
<vinny> LOL
<NvN> ho
<NvN> hello
<bipolar> Can anyone tell me how to control what desktop widgets are loaded on the users desktop by default? I'm working in a corporate environment and I can't be adding/removing widgets every time I add a user to the system.
<marcelo> fedora is better
<Torch> marcelo: and that's the best you can do?
<marcelo> :(
<claydoh> bipolar: I think there is scripting available to contol that
<claydoh> bipolar: http://techbase.kde.org/KDE_System_Administration/PlasmaDesktopScripting
<claydoh> but you may want to ask in #kubuntu-devel or perhaps #plasma
 * Torch notes that whatever is shown on the desktop on first login will be determined by the default plasma config for a new user.
<pushkaraj> does ubuntu dvd contains kde ?
<Torch> pushkaraj: the kubuntu one does.
<pushkaraj> was just wondering where could i get the package list of compilation for the dvd and cd?
<walker> hi everybody, where's the dang upgrade mngr in 8.10?
<walker> anybody know if it's safe to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.4?
<hrna> why not to go straight to 10.04 ?
<walker> all the instructions I've seen say go only one step at a time, then the next
<hrna> well, that's true
<walker> an I can't afford to screw up right now
<hrna> screwing up is what no one likes to do
<walker> are you sure?
<walker> I thought hackers loved their problems
<hrna> for sure i dont
<walker> me neither, I just want the dang thing to work
<walker> I don't mind putting in some effort, that's what it's all about, but jeez
<hrna> i dont know if it is just me, but i feel like 10.04 was a lot more stable (at least on my machine) than 10.10, i experience a lot of crashes with kwin and sometimes kdm just decide to restart throwing me out from my current session...
<hrna> it's really frustrating for example if you're doing something important at that moment
<walker> well I don't know, but I get the feeling that hardware has it's preferences
<hrna> hmm
<hrna> i shouldnt have anything wrong with my hardware
<walker> some machines seem to want to stay with older versions
<hrna> or then it just dont fit with mine
<walker> yeah
<DarthFrog> hrna: I've not experienced any such glitches as you describe.  Sounds like you have an adverse interaction in your system somewhere, something that would lead to the description that walker made about hardware.
<DarthFrog> hrna: What video card do you have and what drivers are you using?
<hrna> DarthFrog, gf9500 with nvidia 260.x drivers
<hrna> from repositories
<DarthFrog> that's an older card, isn't it?
<hrna> this all began after the update to 10.10 (propably KDE4.5.x
<hrna> )
<hrna> it's a bit older yes
<DarthFrog> Have you tried using older drivers?
<hrna> no i havent
<DarthFrog> Actually, if it were me, I'd try the 2d nv driver and see if that removed the problem.  If so, you know that the problem is likely with the video driver.
<hrna> it might be the video driver, havent been facing any of these problems while running without compositing
<DarthFrog> Hang on a sec, isn't the nVidia 9500 card one of the ones that nVidia put out with a missing layer on the CPU fabrication?
<hrna> i've got no idea
<hrna> maybe i will just go and buy something "modern" piece of hardware
<DarthFrog> It's worth researching.  nVIdia cheaped out a few years back and tried to get away with an inferior fabbing that omitted a layer.  The resultant cards that used these chips are very prone to overheating and failure.
<hrna> so you are saying that it might be caused by overheating or just plain failure to produce good chip for my use
<hrna> as far as i know, the temp. havent got too high, the max i've seen is +55c
<DarthFrog> It's a possibility.
<DarthFrog> If you have one of the bum chips, then you can expect more and more flaky behaviour from it as it ages.
<hrna> im going to bank today to close my old account and also withdrawing the money from my old savings account, i might go straight to buy new graphics card :P
<DarthFrog> I recall HP and Apple having to alter/extend warranties because of nVidia's fsck-up.
<hrna> DarthFrog, so, i nVidia still shipping out this junk?
<hrna> is*
<DarthFrog> Well, get a new card if you want but be aware that doing so might not solve the problem.
<hrna> have to try older drivers first
<walker> do you have any spare different cards around to test it
<hrna> i have my old radeon 2400hd or whatever it is
<DarthFrog> I doubt it.  They were very heavily criticised at the time.  I expected the company to fold over the issue and am surprised they didn't.  Naturally enough in this day and age, they refused to admit there was any problem whatsoever.
<hrna> but it's not usable with KDE
<DarthFrog> Why not?
<DarthFrog> AMD is very well supported in Linux these days.  I have a Radeon 5770 and it works great in Kubuntu.
<hrna> ok have to admit that it was in my older machine, it just fucked up everything if compositing was turned on
<DarthFrog> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hrna> ops
<DarthFrog> Give your old AMD card a shot.  You can always take it out again. :-)
<hrna> anyhow, it was annoying so i went and got nVidia
<DarthFrog> Yeah, AMD used to really suck with Linux.  I have a Radeon 9850 gathering dust that I was never able to use properly.
<hrna> this card is quite a bit old as well
<hrna> at that time it didnt even have appropriate drivers
<DarthFrog> If it worked well in 10.04 you could always go back to that version.  It is a LTS afterall.
<hrna> or maybe im just looking for enough good reason to buy a new graphics card
<hrna> been planning for a while already
<hrna> but i will just try out older drivers
<DarthFrog> Worth a shot.
<walker> I think I would like to get newer machines with intel i5 or i7
<walker> getting tired of the struggle
<DarthFrog> What do you have now?
<hrna> or maybe i could try out newer drivers as well, there's a mention that they've fixed several bugs causing opengl applications to crash etc.
<walker> built a new celeron pc with low cost Gigabyte board
<DarthFrog> They come with a money-back guarantee. :-)
<walker> I'm ok for now
<walker> but I want to upgrade to kubuntu 10.10 so I can use newer kde and kexi
<walker> I caint find good intel on how the upgrade will go
<walker> anybody know where good instructions are for going from 8.10 to 9.4 ?
<DarthFrog> walker: Then don't upgrade.  Instead do a new install on a separate partition and run them side-by-side.
<walker> What?
<walker> o ok
<walker> that's a thought
<walker> DarthFrog: good idea
<DarthFrog> It doesn't commit you, you still have your old working system to fall back upon.
<walker> yep
<DarthFrog> Do you have a separate /home partition?
<walker> an I will still get to use the new stuff
<walker> no this machine is all bunched up
<DarthFrog> OK.  I was thinking that 8.10 was a KDE 3.5 version.  I couldn't remember.
<DarthFrog> In which case you'd have to jump through some hoops to share that partition between 8.10 and 10.10
<DarthFrog> But if it's a KDE 4.x version, there'd be no problem.
<walker> hoop jumpin
<hrna> alright, it seems that ubuntu repositories had not updated the nvidia drivers, they were still old and somewhat 5 days ago were released new set of drivers with bunch of fixes, let see if this is going to help me out
<hrna> anyone upgraded flashplayer from repositories and running kubuntu 64bit? i just did and now flash isnt working
<raynop> hello
<raynop> I am new to linux and are amazed at what I am seeing
<raynop> is there anyone here that perhaps can assist me in the installation of linuxmce?
<HRPufnstuf> linux is cool, what distro you got?
<raynop> kde 10.10
<raynop> er, sorry kubuntu 10.10
<HRPufnstuf> that's the desktop environment, not the distro
<HRPufnstuf> yea
<bigbrovar> raynop: your best best would be the #linuxmce channel
<raynop> thank you very much
<raynop> it is frustrating to learn linux as I am too used to ms
<raynop> but slowly but surely I am learning the ropes
<HRPufnstuf> linux has a long learning curve, 6 months - 1 year
<bigbrovar> most of us have been there
<bigbrovar> I started my own journey 2007 and I have never looked back since
<HRPufnstuf> 1999 was my fist go at it, Slackware, then Debian
<HRPufnstuf> manual instals and had to know everything about your hardware
<raynop> I have to admit, I am very impressed with the desktop etc
<raynop> but, getting used to dong everything in the konsole, eish
<bigbrovar> HRPufnstuf: wow thats like 100 years in computer time. I does it feel looking back at all the progress that has been made?
<raynop> *doing
<HRPufnstuf> command line commands is alot to learn
<bigbrovar> I mean I started during the Linux desktop / mainstream insurgence . I missed the good ol days
<HRPufnstuf> bigbrovar: The boys have been busy. It's become the elite OS.
<bigbrovar> yeah I really wished I had started linux then. I started when things started getting better and GUI became more matured removing the need for cli
<bigbrovar> what DE did you start with?
<raynop> what I like about it is the good pubplicity linux got when ms marketed the last two mistakes :)
<HRPufnstuf> I'm still a newbie, really, just played around with many distros over the years, but I struggle still.
<HRPufnstuf> DE ???
<raynop> may I ask questions on how to do things I can't get working in this channel?
<bigbrovar> Desktop Enviroment
<HRPufnstuf> I like playing with python too.
<bigbrovar> raynop: sure u can.
<caldera> hi!
<HRPufnstuf> oh, goodness. I used X, gnome, KDE, Flux, all the old ones.
<bigbrovar> caldera: hi
<bigbrovar> I have tried all the major distros too. never really been a fan of the slim distros my expectations are always too much. so I rather have the hardware and use the big boys instead
<HRPufnstuf> My fave distro was Zenwalk
<caldera> hi!
<caldera> some version of amsn or pidgi compatible with Kubuntu 8.04?
<bigbrovar> started with gnome, had a brief stint with xfce went back to gnome then kde.. in between I have tried openbox, flux, icewm etc
<bigbrovar> caldera: I think there is a amsn version for kubuntu 8.04
<HRPufnstuf> bigbrovar: yea, I played around with all those DE's, too. KDE is best imho
<bigbrovar> yep and I cant wait too see what kde 4.6 has to offer. there seem to be more about stabilization than features this days.
<bigbrovar> and more and more areas are being fixed. like the new printing manager I heard kicks behinds
<bigbrovar> and also  kwin got lots of smoothings, but for me the biggest expectation is kmail2
<caldera> bigbrovar, can you give me the link please?
<caldera> Escuchar
<caldera> Leer fonéticamente
<bigbrovar> caldera: just sudo apt-get install amsn ?
<bigbrovar> u can always search amsn from synaptic or adept as the case may be
<caldera> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<caldera>   amsn: Depends: tcltls but it is not going to be installed
<caldera> E: Broken packages
<caldera> help me
<bigbrovar> caldera: u have to first do a sudo apt-get update
<bigbrovar> it seems to me that some repositories are not enabled
<caldera> ok
<caldera> I'll try
<caldera> thanks!
<caldera> please, also i need that help me to install flash player.
<caldera> my browser is firefox 3.6 on kubuntu 8.04
<jussi> caldera: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<caldera> I have done so, but the browser keeps asking me the plugin
<jussi> caldera: have you restarted the browser since installing the plugin?
<caldera> That I did, but I can not even watch videos!
<caldera> still tells me to install the missing plugin
<caldera> juddi
<caldera> jussi
<caldera> still tells me to install the missing plugin
<jussi> !tab | caldera
<ubottu> caldera: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jussi> caldera: Im not sure then. sounds strange
<caldera> ok, anyway thanks!
<raynop> if I want to run mythtv, do download and install it or is there a away that I can enable it in kde?
<moetunes>  there's a mythtv channel if noone here knows raynop
<raynop> thanx
<ikonia> raynop mythtv has apackage, just download the package and it wil do it all for you
<raynop> thank you
<ikonia> raynop: myth actually works better on KDE than gnome
<raynop> ah, I have the new kubuntu 10.10, so it will work beautifully then
<raynop> sorry for all of the questions :)
<ikonia> raynop: should be fine
<raynop> which linux distro is the best for local and internet based ftp servers? freenas?
<ikonia> there isn't a "best"
<ikonia> any will do fine
<ikonia> it's how you set them up
<raynop> thanx, I thought there might be one specifically created for the task
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> keep in mind this channel only support kubuntu
<caldera> as I can add this channel #kubuntu-es
<caldera> ?
<moetunes> there's ubuntu-es
<moetunes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<caldera> Gracias! <ubottu>
<shadeslayer> ok so if there are any people on lucid who have backports enabled, a friendly warning.... Do NOT upgrade right now, im copying KDE 4.5.3 to backports ppa
<stephan_> is there somting like zvim ?
<shadeslayer> !find zvim
<ubottu> Package/file zvim does not exist in maverick
<shadeslayer> dont think so ^^
<stephan_> i need to edit .gz.xxx files, vim opens .gz files, but not .gz.xxx files
<shadeslayer> ( and i meant backports PPA :) )
<defihu> Dear all, it might be a lame question but I can not send emails since i have reinstalled Kubuntu. I am behind a dlink dir-635 router, but I have not change anything in its config. Kmail tells me that socket operation timed out. I have tried to telnet to port 25 on the mail server but that does not work, while it works from a computer on an other network.
<petr> hi
<Guest835> hello guys, I installed kubuntu 10.10 .... now my sound system does not work. Also I installed new motherboard.  Please, tell me what is wrong ?
<shadeslayer> Guest835: hi
<Guest835> this is my motherboard  http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2961#ov
<shadeslayer> possibly bad connections on the MoBo?
<Guest835> in specification of MoBo I can see following thing:
<Guest835>    1. Realtek ALC883 codec
<Guest835>    2. High Definition Audio
<Guest835>    3. 2/4/5.1/7.1-channel (Note)
<Guest835>    4. Support for S/PDIF Out
<Guest835>    5. Support for CD In
<FloodBotK2> Guest835: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> Guest835: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest835> I have just 3 connectors for my sound system.... and I inputed green thing in all of them....  but I do not  heart sound
<Guest835> *hear
<Guest835> *heard
<Guest835> allo!!
<Guest835> help
<shadeslayer> Guest835: sorry no idea
<shadeslayer> maybe #ubuntu has a idea
<shadeslayer> and it probably has to do with your Motherboard
<Guest835> shadeslayer: man....  did you see my motherboard?
<shadeslayer> even if i looked at it, im sure i wouldnt know how to fix your issue
<Guest835> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2961#sp
<Guest835> shadeslayer:  in theory have I apropriate mitherboard?  Should they support audio?
<shadeslayer> yes, but the kernels modules might not support your hardware
<shadeslayer> and i have no idea on how to make those work
<Guest835> shadeslayer:  what is this?
<shadeslayer> Guest835: Kernel Modules are device drivers for your Hardware
<Guest835> my old motherboard supported this!!!  and sound was fine
<Guest835> my hardwere is just defender sound system
<shadeslayer> the problem is not your Motherboard! its the fact that the kernel might not have drivers for this
<shadeslayer> !sound | Guest835
<ubottu> Guest835: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shadeslayer> please read that
<Guest835> )))))
<Guest835> YES
<Guest835> shadeslayer  ....  "Double click on the "speaker" icon in the upper right hand corner of the screen." ....  so...  my sound was disabled
<Guest835> thanks for link
<skafti_> hey does someone know how to deal with "stalled" ktorrent???
<austro_tom> #mythtv-users
<Guest11400> how do i change the default status of kopete?
<Guest11400> how do i change the default status of kopete?
<Guest11400> i want to appear offline when i login to windows live account
<Guest11400> how do i change the default status of kopete?
<skafti_> hey does someone know how to deal with "stalled" ktorrent???
<BluesKaj> Guest11400, click on status and change it there
<BluesKaj> skafti_, stalled download?
<Guest11400> will it remain as the status i set the next time i start up kopete?
<BluesKaj> if you leave kopete without quitting it , yes
<Guest11400> hey i changed it to invisible but when i restart kopete the status became online again
<Guest11400> how can i make it permanent?
<Guest11400> how can i get an invisible status each time i start kopete?
<BluesKaj> Guest11400, maybe if you asked in #kopete
<skafti_> yep
<skafti_> know how to fix
<BluesKaj> skafti_, it's not ktorrent that's responsible , it's the trackers that find the sources torrents, and if nobody is  'seeding' the file then it's not available
<BluesKaj> skafti_, click on the peers tab and you'll see the source files available and if they are bing uploaded bythe seeders
<BluesKaj> skafti_, also for more info join #ktorrent
<skafti_> Thanks alot Blueskaj
<BluesKaj> skafti_, pls join #ktorrent , they can advise you better
<skafti_> am joint no one there answering :)
<skafti_> 5 in there
<BluesKaj> skafti_, there should be a dropdown list in the ktorent browser to differnt trackers where you can searech , an alternative is to use your browserand when you choose a toreent then you should get a dialog asking if you want to use ktorrent to DL the file
<BluesKaj> skafti_, http://maketecheasier.com/ktorrent-kdes-bittorrent-client/2010/02/08
<napier> Hi I need console commands for kubuntu system will not ask me the password for the wiffi in ubuntu only with to do click for all users can do it but kubuntu does not show that option
<BluesKaj> napier, check network manager oprions for global access
<BluesKaj> err options
<napier> blueskaj, ok
<napier> blueskaj i cant find this option for global access in kubuntu 10.10
<BluesKaj> http://mydailyhash.wordpress.com/2010/10/11/ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-network-problem/ , napier
<BluesKaj> napier, or maybe these ppl can help  ##networking
<napier> ok
<caldera> #ubuntu.es
<surunveri> Hi :D
<surunveri> is there a program that measures pitch of sounds through microphone for linux? :d
<urgen> there's probably five or six
<surunveri> i think i've tried all teh wrong keywords for google and couldnt find it :D
<surunveri> Any suggestion ?:D
<urgen> I was looking for the page that had a compiled list of audio tools for linux
<urgen> searching my history, etc
<urgen> got distracted reading about the new planet
<urgen> The planet, dubbed HIP-13044b, is believed to be about 1.25 times larger than Jupiter, in our own solar system.
<urgen> like a stray cat planet
<urgen> http://apps.linuxaudio.org/apps/categories/scopes_and_realtime_visualizers
<urgen> http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Multimedia/Scopes/
<urgen> or were you looking for a guitar tuner or something like that?
<Space_Man> urgen: another new planet in our solar system?
<Space_Man> where are we going to fit them all??
<urgen> it is a lost planet from a system ours ate a long time ago
<urgen> I'm hoping for alien tech
<urgen> ;-)
<urgen> what a great scifi story
<Space_Man> or a stable desktop
 * Space_Man runs
<urgen> hehe
<akSeya> guys, i'm using linux at work. We have here an AD Domain.. every time I try to open a shared folder on any computer, i get asked for my domain username and password. I want to keep using my normal linux username to login, but save the domain username for all shares.. is there a way to do that?
<crissi> hello
<crissi> i still have the problem with hanging ssh connections under maverick.. any ideas what is the problem at 10.10?
<moetunes> you could use the -v switch to get some more info on what's happening
<crissi> mostly i giot broken pipe or the conenction stucks simply after some minutes
<crissi> its a problem of 10.10 10.04 works fine and other machines with debian too
<crissi> there must be something changed with ssh client
<moetunes> is it the nic starting to fail on that comp?
<crissi> since 10.04
<crissi> heh?
<crissi> no
<crissi> i'm working the whoole time in lan...
<crissi> and internet too
<crissi> only ssh sucks
<FloodBotK2> crissi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moetunes> k
<FloodBotK1> crissi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crissi> FloodBotK1: goaway
<crissi> its very hard to work if the ssh connections broke down evry 10-20 minutes
<crissi> its should be keepalive
<DarthFrog> crissi: Is that with every SSH connection to different servers?
<crissi> such problems should be solved _before_ release.. kaverick is out a while and its still not fixed... what a bad thinh
<crissi> thing
<crissi> DarthFrog: yes
<DarthFrog> Cuz I have SSH connections that are idle for days but are still alive, in 10.10
<crissi> i have 4 server and all the same problem
<moetunes> same here so it must be something local
<crissi> but the problem is not at server side, it works with other clients fine
<moetunes> so it's the comp you are using to connect with
<crissi> yes, 10.10
<crissi> the machine is ok, worked with 9.04, 0.10, 10.04
<crissi> there must be something wrong with 10.10
<crissi> 00:05.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Ethernet (rev a5)
<darthanubis> where is the samba server installed this time?
<darthanubis> why move it from /etc/init.d?
<crissi> but lan and internet connections are still fine
<crissi> i use xo redirection for example
<crissi> x
<moetunes> crissi:  it seems it is only happening to you
<crissi> no
<crissi> if you look at bugtracker you will find more ppl
<moetunes> well if it a bug what do you expect
<crissi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/641657
<darthanubis> that being said how does   one restet the smaba server now?
<darthanubis> and no restart samba does not work
<moetunes> sudo service samba restart maybe
<crissi> moetunes: that the bug will be fixed
<crissi> in nearly future
<crissi> ~ 5 days
<moetunes> I'm sure it will be fixed but who knows when - all you can do is keep an eye on launchpad
<crissi> i'll do... that was the reason i wrote a comment there
<Roxy_> my computer soomething up with it i dont know what to do..... http://imagebin.ca/view/yUcAn7h1.html  the panels are doing that and it seems like after so long the whole computer freezes
<moetunes> it can be frustrating when a bug hits..
<crissi> i tried also to set ServerAliveInterval 20 in ssh_config but it does not healp :(
<walker> I need to upgrade 8.10 to 9.4 anybody know a good blog or article on this
<moetunes> 9.04 is end of life iirc
<dasKreech> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<walker> I know but I need to go through each release to get to 10.10
<dasKreech> walker: upgrade to jaunty but you'll probably be updated to Karmic directly
<walker> I need to upgrade 8.10 to 9.4 anybody know a good blog or article on this
<walker> ubottu: what is !eol and !upgrade ?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<moetunes> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<DarthFrog> walker: eol is end of life.
<DarthFrog> !eol | walker
<ubottu> walker: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<walker> ubottu: been there,
<DarthFrog> walker: It's a bot. :-)
<DarthFrog> walker: Personally, I think you're too far behind to do an upgrade.  Why not just do a new install?
<walker> DarthFrog: I have my reasons
<DarthFrog> walker: Sure, no problem.   Can you get CDs/DVDs of the intermediate releases and do upgrades from them?
<walker> DarthFrog: A while back I had to revert to 7.x-s because the apps wouldn't keep up with the changes,
<walker> now the apps have caught up and I need to interate forward
<walker> I have been able to do this so far
<molly1> ciao
<molly1> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<DarthFrog> !it|molly1
<ubottu> molly1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<walker> but 8.10 has a version of Adept that is not friendly to me, I need an article that will talk about good command line stuff
<walker> on this particular issue of upgrading 8.10 to 9.4 I think
<DarthFrog> walker: Have you gone through the EOL Upgrades web page posted above?  It specifically covers upgrading from 8.10
<molly1> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<velio> hello everybody
<napier> Hi, I have installed the googleearth works in kubuntu but for example when you click on the link or community forums and blogs googleearth googleearth map closes ,nobody knows about googleearth if work very well in kubuntu 10.10?
<dasKreech> hi
<dasKreech> napier: Might ask in #ubuntu to see. it should work the same in both and more people would have it there
<dasKreech> Lots of folks just use marble
<napier> daskreek in ubuntu i had the same problem with googleearth  for kubuntu 10.10, but with ubuntu-tweak i can to have solution
<dasKreech> What does the tweak do?
<napier> daskreech, googleearth was installed very well with ubuntu-tweak but for kubuntu i cant do it
<MadRobot> Hi all
<dasKreech> ok napier i was asking what does ubuntu-tweak do? just the install for googleearth?
<MadRobot> If I installed OpenOffice from a DEB package over my already installed OpenOffice, will the new installation replace the older one?
<napier> i first  installed the medibuntu repository
<napier> and then with ubuntu-tweak googleearth
<napier> daskreech
<dasKreech> MadRobot: likely not. OO.o almost always installs in /opt
<napier> this was for ubuntu lucid
<dasKreech> napier: run it from the command line and see if it throws an error
<MadRobot> dasKreech: I see.
<napier> daskreeck
<napier> ok
<MadRobot> dasKreech: So, do I suggest I remove the current installation before installing the new one?
<MadRobot> do *you* suggest
 * dasKreech shrugs
<dasKreech> No harm in having both
<dasKreech> If you install the new one and like it you can simply put it as a higher priority than the one installed
<dasKreech> you can remove the old one and then swap back if you don't like the new one
<MadRobot> dasKreech: Yeah. Well, it's just that I have this weird problem with OOo, I'm not sure it's appropriate to say it here, though.
<dasKreech> it's a support chan
<dasKreech> or is it always auto inserting pics from your Umm ahem personal collection ?
<MadRobot> dasKreech: No, it's not about pics.
<MadRobot> dasKreech: I am trying to add make the "righ-to-left" button visible on the tool bar, but it never appears.
<dasKreech> where does it go?
<napier> daskreech, google earth say me : element unknown style url
<shashwat> I installed kubuntu-desktop and I am not able to find KGrub Editor!
<shashwat> Plz help
<MadRobot> dasKreech: It appears for split-second then it vanishes quickly.
<napier> daskreech, this is the console error for google earth: http://pastebin.com/dZK6JL5M
<dasKreech> MadRobot: the only one that does that?
<dasKreech> neversfelde: ping
<neversfelde> dasKreech: pong
<dasKreech> neversfelde: can you help shashwat?
<dasKreech> napier: http://code.google.com/p/earth-issues/issues/detail?id=991
<dasKreech> never mind <_<
<napier> anyone know if in kubuntu works fine googleearth?
<dasKreech> neversfelde: just left right after
<napier> kubuntu 10.10
<neversfelde> dasKreech: ?
<BluesKaj> napier, no google earth has a bug that makes it crash soon after launch , close the tips box quickly in order to prevent the crash .
<MadRobot> dasKreech: Yup. Any other button appears normally.
<napier> blueskaj I already did that and google earth conitua failing to open links
<napier> google earth still failing
<shashwat_> I remember that tere is some command in Grub 2 o automatically search for OSes and add tem to the menu. ne1 know ?
<dasKreech> MadRobot: hmm try Libreoffice? :)
<napier> blueskaj, to open links of google comunity too
<dasKreech> neversfelde: oh wait shashwat_ is still here. Is there a Grubeditor in the repos?
<MadRobot> Sounds like a great idea. I'll check it out. ;)
<MadRobot> dasKreech: Thanks. ^^
<napier> blueskaj do you have installed googleearth for kubuntu 10.10 and googleearth work fine?
<neversfelde> dasKreech: no idea
<dasKreech> I can't find one for KDE
<alx_> hi there kubuntu lovers! i just bought a new fujitsu lifebook a530 and installed kubuntu 10.10. 64bit. unfortunately, i only see command line kubuntu. i tried "startx", "init 5" and "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start" but neither of them work (only black screen/some artifacts and then CLI login again). Same happens when i added "blacklist=vga16fb" to the grub bootup. I read that it's likely to be a video driver problem, ive got "VGA Compatible controller
<alx_>  [0300] Intel Corp. core processor integrated graphics controller 8086-0046 - rev 02." ---please help!!
<MadRobot> dasKreech: Is there a DEB for LibreOffice/
<MadRobot> ?
<dasKreech> I.. guess??
<BluesKaj> napier, pls read my post above
<MadRobot> dasKreech: Okay. I found them. Thanks. :)
<dasKreech> ^_^
<napier> nobody has installed googleearth in kubuntu 10.10 and if work fine in their kubuntu 10.10?
<alx_> @dasKreech, napier .. do you have any idea what i could do? (see post above)
<BluesKaj> napier, I have it installed on 10.10 and google earth has a bug that makes it crash soon after launch , close the tips box quickly in order to prevent the crash .
<dasKreech> alx_: What video card?
<BluesKaj> !intel | alx_
<ubottu> alx_: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<napier> blueskaj , and what is the solution because my googleearth only has error when i suse the links of googleearth and the Suggestion box I have it off
<napier> when i use
<napier> blueskaj , in googleearth i have the suggestion windows it  off
<napier>  in googleearth i have the suggestion windows closed
<mfraz74> I have just upgraded to 10.10 and have fallen foul of a problem with Audex and vorbis-tools
<BluesKaj> napier, if google earth won't launch with the tips boxes off then I dunno how to help , maybe a gogle-linux search for google earth on maverick will help you
<BluesKaj> BBL
<mfraz74> the switch for detecting the version of vorbis-tools has changed from -v to -V and therefore Audex can't find it. Has anyone successfully packaged a patched version of Audex?
<napier> blueskaj, Is there any installer like ubuntu-tweak and with the option to install Google Earth for kubuntu 10.10?
<BluesKaj> napier, I downloaded the googleearth debpkg from the website
<petr_> hi
<russoturisto> hi
<russoturisto> does somebody use kubuntu 10.10?   What do you think about them?
<dasKreech> someone does :)
<russoturisto> ))
<russoturisto> dasistfantastisch
<dasKreech> I'm going to go out on a limb and say they like but this <insert issue> bugs them
<russoturisto> man... so... you are fom Deutschland
<napier> blueskaj, with this method could never install googleearth in ubuntu 10.04 and in  kubuntu 10.10
<russoturisto> kubuntu 10.10 look like Windows 7  ....  Now I have only 10.10....   but in several days I want to install win7 also.
<BluesKaj> russoturisto, you should have installed windows first
<russoturisto> one bag I can say....  ball  does not jumping when I fix desctop widgets!
<DarthFrog> Unless you can restore GRUB after installing Win7, BluesKaj is right.  Installing Win7 first is the easy way to go.
<russoturisto> BluesKaj: ???  but why!!!!  Now I have 3 logical parts .... on one of them was installed linux 10.10.......
<dasKreech> russoturisto: yes that was annoying I think
<russoturisto> what will happen if I try to install win7 now?
<DarthFrog> russoturisto: Because Win7 doesn't play nice with others.  It will overwrite your MBR, preventing you from launching GRUB.
<dasKreech> russoturisto: Windows 7 doesn't like Linux it tries to destroy it if it can
<BluesKaj> russ  because when you install windows the mbr will destroy grub and youwon't be able to boot kubuntu
<DarthFrog> russoturisto: However, it is possible to boot Linux from Win7.
<BluesKaj> !grub | russoturisto,
<ubottu> russoturisto,: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<napier> if someone else uses googleearth in kubuntu 10.10 and it works fine without error I want to know it
<alx_> @blueskaj & daskreech, it's not about performance (as with both how-to's you've pointed me towards), i dont even see a gui! this is all i found out about my video card: "Intel HD, 1695 MB, Intel." ""VGA Compatible controller
<alx_> <alx_>  [0300] Intel Corp. core processor integrated graphics controller 8086-0046 - rev 02.""
<BluesKaj>  DarthFrog , that's new to me , boot kubuntu from W7?
<BluesKaj> wubi , DarthFrog?
<russoturisto> today I went from 8.04 to 10.10 ....  it is cool... all day I setting my new linux... and now I want not to destroy them for ***ing win7
<zippy> napier works like it should for me
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: No, the Win7 bootloader can boot Linux.  I've done it.  Use EasyBCD in Win7 to set it up.
<DarthFrog> Or in Vista.
<russoturisto> somebody used not official licensed windows????  I have never done it...  I use unlicenset cheep copies all my life....  Am I alone in this?
<DarthFrog> russoturisto: This is a support forum for Kubuntu, not an open discussion forum on pirated software.  Please keep on-topic.
<russoturisto> did somebody bought licensed windows?  ))
<DarthFrog> !offtopic | russoturisto
<ubottu> russoturisto: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<russoturisto> ok ok
<russoturisto> I just want to know
<russoturisto> ok ok
<dasKreech> russoturisto: obviously given how much money Microsoft has it's yes
<DarthFrog> russoturisto:  #kubuntu-offtopic is for chat.
<dasKreech> but you can fix Kubuntu to boot again after installing Windows 7
<dasKreech> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<russoturisto> dasKreech:   yes man...  it is good idea
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, right , now I recall easyBCD
<napier> zippy, and as it should work ? without be closed when you make click on the links of googleearth
<zippy> napier no closing at all
<napier> zippy your googleearth work in kubuntu 10.10 without no error?
<zippy> seems like
<zippy> napier tell me exactly where i should click and i will try
<napier> zippy, ok is in the link of google comunity
<napier> in help
<napier> in the option of help
<progre55> hi guys. what's kwin responsible for?
<dasKreech> alx_: what's in ~/.xsession-errors?
<dasKreech> !kwin
<dasKreech> progre55: Window managment
<zippy> napier that starts a browser window
<progre55> dasKreech: it's eating up my cpu for some reason )
<progre55> can I restart it or smth?
<napier> zyppy, is in the help of googleearth
<napier> zyppy , in the link of google comunity , googleearth is closed
<zippy> napier i tried: that starts a browser window for http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/ubbthreads.php/Cat/0
<zippy> well not for me
<dasKreech> progre55: kwin --replace &
<napier> with my firefox i bcan open the link
<alx_> @daskreech: i'll get back to you in a few minutes, sorry for the delay
<napier> zippy but with googleearth i cant open the link
<napier> zippy, because googleearth is closed
<progre55> dasKreech: thanks
<napier> zippy and with another links of google map too
<zippy> napier maybe its because i use different language version?
<zippy> or different browser?
<napier> i use googleearth spanish language
<napier> and the version of googleearth is 5...
<zippy> yo uso la version aleman
<zippy> Google Earth 5.1.3533.1731
<zippy> my version
<napier> zippy, can i chage the language since googleearth?
<zippy> solamente google earth? no se
<zippy> tu sistema completamente si!
<zippy> puedes tener varias lenguas
<napier> zippi, si escribo en español me echan de aqui, es si puedo cambiar el idioma desde el propio programa
<zippy> no
<zippy> napier i dont think thats possible
<napier> si tuviera un instalador como ubuntu-tweak u otro inteligente que instalara de forma correcta googleearth ya lo tendria solucionado como hice con el mismo problema que tuve en ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !es | zippy, napier
<ubottu> zippy, napier: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<alx_> hi daskreech, i just installed opensuse, everything works fine! thanks anyway =)
<Squeepy> Hallo Kubuntu IRC
<Squeepy> :)
<falco77> salve a tutti
<Squeepy> Salve Ceasar! Veni vidi vici? :P
<dasKreech> alx_: :)
<dasKreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<alx_> cyaa
<Alarm> hello. how do i change the settings so that windows wont be grouped on the task bar ?
<Alarm> :/
<BluesKaj> Alarm, are you talking about active apps showing in the panel ?
<Alarm> i dont know if they are called active
<Alarm> for example dolphin windows
<Alarm> are grouped
<Alarm> i have to right click on the task bar and press "do not allow grouping"
<Alarm> but isnt there a setting for all apps ?
<BluesKaj> active=apps you have open
<dasKreech> Alarm: Hmm?
<Alarm> what ?
<dasKreech> Alarm: You alreadyset them not to be grouped so what's the problem?
<Alarm> i have set it just for 1-2 apps
<Alarm> i want this setting to be for all apps
<Alarm> not to be grouped in the taskbar
<dasKreech> Alarm: oh set it for the entire task bar
<dasKreech> click the cashew at the end and then right click the taskbar -> settings
<Alarm> ok just found it
<Alarm> i just couldnt get to that screen . it looks that i had to press on an empty space of the taskbar
<Alarm> thanks, that worked fine
<dasKreech> Alarm: yes the easy way is put the panel in edit mode by clicking that button really easy to get to setting thens
<dasKreech> settings then
<Alarm> okie, didnt know that ;)
<the-admincrack06> klk
<the-admincrack06> ubuntu-es
<the-admincrack06> #ubuntu-es
<`RoSe`> uhmmm...ma c'è qualcuno qui?
<ubuntu> hi ppl
<ubuntu> i have one question
<ubuntu> how to install lost grub
<ubuntu> i install open suse and cant log in on my kubuntu
<dasKreech> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ubuntu> ty mate
<KimLaRoux> that single question comes up so often, you should put the answer right in the channel's topic XD
<e01> someone that is tested http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/alternative-to-200-lines-kernel-patch.html
<m477> #lhc
<ubuntu> one more question, what version of grub use kubuntu 10.04 and 10.10?
<ubuntu> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<m477> where are installed programs ?
<yofel> m477: binaries are in /usr (except for system core apps, they're directly in /bin /sbin ...) - variable data in /var - configuration files in /etc - architecture indeependent stuff in /share
<yofel> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<roxy_> where do you suppose to go to change the mouse pointer look and also where do you go to where you can take you pointer to the edge of the screen to swtich desktop thing
<yofel> mouse pointer for the login screen is the x-cursor-theme alternate, for your user profile set it in system settings
<yofel> s/alternate/alternative/
<m477> yofel: thx, so if i try find eg rythmbox where i need to search?
<m477> i supose in var but there is a lot of sub folders
<yofel> m477: what do you need? the executable should be /usr/bin/rythmbox - libraries and documentation will be somewhere else
<yofel> I mean /usr/bin/rhythmbox
<marxjohnson> Sreen edge/corner settings are in the System Settings, look for "screen edges". On KDE 4.5 it's under Workspace appearance and Behaviour->Window Behaviour
<yofel> m477: use 'dpkg -L rhythmbox' to see what files the package installed on your system
<m477> ok i have it, thx
<yofel> (dpkg -L only works if the package is installed by the way9
<m477> i suppost that
<m477> how it is possible that 10.10 detect 4 gb ram on 32 bit architecture?
<bipolar> m477: Linux has been able to use more then 4gb of ram even with a 32bit kernel for a long time now. It uses PAE. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<m477> ohh, on 10.04 i had dtected 3 gb
<moetunes> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<delac> how do I fix Kate's toolbar so that the icons won't jump around?
<bipolar> Does anyone have any experiance or can point me to any documentation on how to modify the scripts in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/plasma-desktop/ so I can customize my my new users desktop? Mostly I want to remove the microblog widget, and set the desktop to folder view.
<bipolar> The scripts are written in javascript, but I can find anything that explains how they work.
<tsimpson> bipolar: try #kubuntu-devel
<bobbi> quick question - my netbook doesn't have pg up / pg dwn keys - what tool can I use in KDE4.5 to map some other key combo to this?
<d_ed> systemsettings->shortcuts->standard keyboard shortcuts.
<bobbi> thanks
<bobbi> :)
<d_ed> np.
<bobbi> i was looking in 'input devices' ;)
<bobbi> will this apply to all apps or just KDE apps?
<sheffrem> need some proxies now
<sheffrem> pls help
#kubuntu 2010-11-20
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> so finally 4.5.3 has been backported to lucid, right?
<sheffrem> need aspx hacker to work with
<sheffrem> contact sheffrem@gmail.com
<moetunes> Freddy2:  I think I saw that mentioned last night
<Freddy2> moetunes: yep, seems to be in the repos :)
<roland> hot to get mouse gestures working?
<roxy_> i was wanting to know what is a good video editor ap thats almost like windows movie maker or better? or a good one?
<vinny> :roxy_; kdenlive maby ...what you nead to do ?
<sheffrem> error whil compiling program stop with error checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<sheffrem> pls help
<moetunes> install the gtk dev package
<sheffrem> thanks
<Firefishe> How do I keep my sound balance control from always being to the far left when I boot up a new computer session each day?  I'm using ubuntu 10.04, kubuntu-kde-4.5.1, and xfce.  Pulse Audio is set up as the primary sound interface, with alsa on the back end.  Phonon, in kde, is also using pulse audio.
<gr8m8> I would check it in alsamixer
<Firefishe> gr8m8: Well, the thing is, it reverts back to being to the far-left every time I start the machine.
<Firefishe> gr8m8: Is there a config file I can edit somewhere?
<claydoh|werk> Firefishe: I think there is a setting in Kmix's options to remember levels - you can try  un-checking that. I think it is enabled by default
<Firefishe> claydoh|werk: Thanks, I'll check that.
<Firefishe> claydoh|werk: There is the 'Restore volumes on login' check box, but I don't know why the balance wouldn't keep it's settings.   Wait...I am using gnome's gnome-volume-control-applet (which I have visible alongside the kmix status tray applet) -- Perhaps I should try using kmix instead of g-v-c-a?
<Firefishe> claydoh|werk: ie, to set the balance, log out, reboot, and log back in to check it then?
<Firefishe> I'm going to try that.
<Firefishe> bye for now
<keithclark> Ok, I just tried Kubuntu 10.04 and the wireless does not work????  Ubuntu works, Lubuntu works but Kubuntu does not????
<maco> keithclark: did you use the driver manager?
<keithclark> Yup
<keithclark> So I assume that wireless is a weakpoint of Kubuntu?
<maco> the drivers are the same regardless which gui you're using
<maco> did the hardware driver app thingy not work for installing the drivers?
<maco> or do you not need proprietary drivers?
<keithclark> Apparently they are not the same
<maco> yes they are definitely the same
<vinny> what hapend with your wireless attempts?
<keithclark> No proprietary requried for the rest
<maco> does knetworkmanager recognise that you have a wireless card?
<keithclark> Yup
<maco> are you clicking on knetworkmanager and assuming that because its not listing networks in *that* spot that its not finding any?
<keithclark> Asks for verification (password).  Enter that and nothing happens
<vinny> you using WPA?
<maco> the wireless password or your sudo password?
<keithclark> Wireless password
<keithclark> vinny, wpa
<vinny> what ver of Kubuntu
<keithclark> Just d/l tonight
<vinny> 10.04-LTS or 10.10?
<keithclark> 10.04
<vinny> regardless you nead to be real shure you have all the info enterd in the setting's befor you try to conect
<keithclark> I am connect via Ubuntu right now and have the same settings
<vinny> and some cards have trouble with the stock network manager in Kubuntu
<keithclark> Kubuntu does not work.  Lubuntu does
<vinny> you may want to try WICD
<keithclark> Nah, Just want the stock version to work. No mucking about.
<claydoh|werk> i would suggest installing the alternate knetworkanager applet -- plasma-widget-networkmanagement, it seems to work better than the stock one (assuming 10.04 doesn't have that by default already)
<keithclark> I'll stick with Ubuntu/Lubuntu.  Thanks for helping though.  Appreciated
<maco> you can also use ubuntu's nm frontend in kubuntu
<keithclark> The Kubuntu project might want to look into this though
<maco> which i did for a bit when i first got 3g since knm has an unusable UI for it
<maco> you'll need to give more detail than that and try on 10.10 if you want that to happen
<maco> your exact hardware, whether its wpa1 or wpa2...
<keithclark> I only wanted to try Kubuntu...not troubleshoot it!
<maco> well good luck getting someone to fix a bug you havent filed on hardware you havent disclosed
<keithclark> Nope, not asking for  a bug fix.  That is Kubuntu's problem.  I just wanted to try it out.
<keithclark> Not for me I guess.
<maco> you did ask for one though...
<maco> <keithclark> The Kubuntu project might want to look into this though  <-- right there
<keithclark> Up to them
<maco> and all any of the other devs will tell you is we need more info to fix a bug
<maco> seriously, just saying "it doesnt work on some random mystery hardware" is not going to result in anyone doing anything except asking you WHICH random mystery hardware
<maco> so, no.. nobody is going to look into it if you dont even specify what's actually wrong
<keithclark> Hardware is a stock Toshiba A10 Laptop with a Linksys wireless card.
<maco> linksys which?
<maco> "the book with the typo is published by O'Reilly"
<keithclark> hmm....not sure how to find out...under Ubuntu 10.04
<maco> is it a pci?
<maco> or pcmcia...
<maco> if so:  lspci
<maco> if usb: lsusb
<keithclark> pcmcia
<vinny> lspci ......post line pertaining to wireless
<keithclark> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<maco> oh broadcom...lovely
<keithclark> Works under the others
<maco> and the others are also 10.04 right?
<keithclark> Yup and one is 10.10
<keithclark> and it worked under 9.10 and 9.04
<claydoh|werk> i have that card in 3 diff machines
<claydoh|werk> in 10.04 I needed to use plasma-widget-networkmanagement for it to work
<keithclark> Did you try it on ubuntu?
<claydoh|werk> yes
<keithclark> It worked
<keithclark> ?
<claydoh|werk> uses the exact same drivers, just the kde stock networkmanagent applet isn't as robust
 * maco wonders if thats why plasma-widget-networkmanagement is default in 10.10 instead of knetworkmanager
<keithclark> Ah...Kubuntu has work to do.
<claydoh|werk> need to install the firmwares using the hardware drivers tool
<keithclark> Nope, Kubuntu has work to do.  At least for me and those that use my card.
<maco> keithclark: actually there are 2 frontends for networkmanager in kde. claydoh|werk just said you have to use the one thats default for 10.10 since 10.04's default one doesnt work
<claydoh|werk> maco: I think it may be, or rather it is now default
<maco> (and "kubuntu" develops neither of those frontends, thanks)
<claydoh|werk> also Kubuntu is a community, not the same as Ubuntu in a lot of ways
<keithclark> So Kubuntu falls behind of other distros......at least in wireless.
<maco> are you not listening?
<maco> i just said the one thats not working for you was replaced in 10.10 wiht one that works
<claydoh|werk> naw, i had the same probs using the same applet in fedora and arch
<maco> AND the one that works is also available in 10.04
<maco> it's not kubuntu's bug. it's kde's. any kde distro will have the bug
<claydoh|werk> oops closing time, gotta lock up
<claydoh|werk> for my store that is
<keithclark> KDE=Kubuntu for the common folk like me.
<keithclark> anyways, it looked beautiful and I'd love to try it out once Kubuntu/KDE has the wireless bugs figured out.
<maco> *sigh*
<maco> it *is* figured out in 10.10
<maco> do you know how to read?
<keithclark> Ok, I will install 10.10.  Normally I only install LTS
<maco> or you just install plasma-widget-networkmanager in 10.04
<maco> either one
<claydoh|werk> actually Kubutu = KDE for the common folks (or everyone, actually)
<maco> the key is using the plasma frontend instead of the knetworkmanager frontend
<maco> the difference in 10.04 and 10.10 is only in which is default and which is the alternate
<maco> (i mean, in *this* case -- there are plenty of other differences, like newer versions of the rest of kde and the kernel and all)
<keithclark> Ah, installing Kubuntu via Ubuntu does not allow installing a newer version of Kubuntu.
<maco> youd have to upgrade the whole system, if thats what you mean
<maco> you could also just install the other kde frontend for nm like we've been saying
<claydoh|werk> or use the nm applet, which you may already have if you have Kubuntu installed alongside Ubuntu
<maco> oh yeah, that too
<maco> note to self: finish that patch so the nm applet stops being so much more attractive
<keithclark> note to kubuntu:  make sure that we offer connectivity on par with the other distros.
<bigbrovar> keithclark: Kubuntu is pretty much on per with other distros when it comes to connectivity
<keithclark> bigbrovar, um no.
<bigbrovar> the issue you speak of affect kde as a whole. the kde network manager frontend is still under heavy development and is yet to reelase a stable version. what distros ship with are developement snapshot
<maco> as mentioned before, fedora and others use the same code in their kde versions
<bigbrovar> keithclark: no? explain
<keithclark> Ubuntu connects fine.  Lubuntu is just fine.
<maco> and, again, a more-actively-developed frontend is being used in 10.10 and going forward, so something /has/ been done
<maco> keithclark: those are not kde distros
<maco> are you suggesting that kubuntu should ship gnome software?
<maco> it'll be a warm day on mars...
<keithclark> Ok, I'm a gnome guy trying kde for the first time.  Just suggestions.  I'll try again in a few releases.   Sorry about the distraction.
<bigbrovar> keithclark: ubuntu and lubuntu are based on the gnome desktop environment. the gnome frontend for network manager is much more stable and feature complete than the kde equivalent
<bigbrovar> keithclark: you can always install the gnome networkmanager applet on kde I use to do that before kubuntu 10.10 and it works pretty well.
<claydoh|werk> 10.10....
<keithclark> bigbrovar, I believe that lubuntu is based on lxde, no?
<maco> yes, lubuntu is lxde+openbox, iirc
<bigbrovar> keithclark: u guessed right
<keithclark> I see
<seawing> Hi, I installed 10.10 a couple months ago and after upgrading my memory things worked well.  I am now experiencing very low wireless connectivity even though network manager says I have a good signal.  It seems to be better when I use konqueror but still very slow.  does anyone have any ideas?
<andrewh192> hey, i was wondering if anyone knows how to change the login sound
<andrewh192> the default one is getting a little old
<andrewh192> and i looked through all the settings menus and can't seem to find where i would change it
<cabullita> hello
<cabullita> how does this work?
<gr8m8> this is a support channel for kubuntu operating system
<cabullita> ok, i have begun using it
<gr8m8> if you have an issue with it you can ask for help here :)
<cabullita> thanks
<delac> does anyone know how to make Dolphin open executable shellscripts (etc.) in texteditor when clicking on them?
<Fazer> delac: menu - system settings - advanced - file associations
<Fazer> no?
<delac> Fazer: unfortunately, no
<Fazer> o
<delac> Fazer: for some reason, if I put e.g. Kate on top of the list for x-shellscript, it won't open it with it when I left click the .sh. It will simply run the script.
<delac> dthat is, if the .sh is set as executable
<delac> if i isn't, then it will be opened in kate
<delac> but I don't want Dolphin to run any files acidentaly when I'm simply trying to edit them
<Fazer> delac: sorry, so you right click and choose "open with"
<Fazer> no?
<Fazer> sorry, I don't work scripts much
<delac> Fazer: yes, that will work of course. But the problem is that if I don't know or remember that the shellscript is set executable. Then clicking on it would run it rather than open it for editing.
<delac> And that might cause some real trouble.
<Fazer> o
<radeon> walcomne
<radeon> What drivers to use for Radeon Mobility HD 2300?
<gr8m8> X should load a driver for you - is that one not working well ?
<cprgmswr2> I am so amazed sound finally works again in kubuntu
<volodya_> it was kinda working for at least 4 years, I believe
<volodya_> that's it, all the time I'm using kubuntu
<molly1> list
<Guest76610> how do I change the default status of kopete?
<gr8m8> !it | molly1
<ubottu> molly1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest76610> how do I change the default status of kopete?
<sandhya> Can somebody recommend a decent, functional FTP client?
<sandhya> kftpgrabber and kasablanca are rubbish.
<tsimpson> sakoman_: dolphin
<tsimpson> it does ftp too
<sandhya> tsimpson: I need something with queue, resume support etc.
<tsimpson> give kftpgrabber a try
<sandhya> I actually did set up Dolphin to download 100 files last night and found out today that none of them had been downloaded. The transfer was still in progress apparently, with 0 seconds remaining
<sandhya> tsimpson: I did. See above :)
<sandhya> It's horribly broken.
<sandhya> so far it can only transfer single files at a time
<sandhya> transferring the entire queue fails :S
<tsimpson> sorry, I have a caffeine deficiency
<sandhya> tsimpson: heh
<sandhya> Good morning, in that case :)
<tsimpson> other than dolphin/kftpgrabber/kasablanks, there are gftp and foff, but those are not KDE based
<tsimpson> there's also ftp, yafc, lftp and ncftp, command-line clients
<tsimpson> or filezilla, for firefox
<Guest76610> how do I change the default status of kopete?
<sandhya> Thanks for the help. Need to reboot :)
<friese>  i have kde 4.5.3, and after i used an external monitor yesterday and then just plugged out my power instead of shutting down, kde behaves weird: if i boot up i first need to make a new bar to open the k-menu. now when i try to open it, it doesnt show up, it seems it shows u, but somewehre were i cant see it. if i open programms with alt+f2 the programm also opens, it gets an entry in the kde bar, but the window wont show
<Guest24299> help meee to configure kppp to dial up my nokia 6300 modem
<Guest24299> anybody please help meee to configure kppp to dial up my nokia 6300 modem
<Guest24299> anybody please help meee to configure kppp to dial up my nokia 6300 modem
<Guest24299> anybody please help meee to configure kppp to dial up my nokia 6300 modem
<Guest24299> anybody please help meee to configure kppp to dial up my nokia 6300 modem
<Guest24299> anybody please help meee to configure kppp to dial up my nokia 6300 modem
<Guest24299> anybody please help meee to configure kppp to dial up my nokia 6300 modem
<FloodBotK2> Guest24299: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> Guest24299: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest24299> anybody please help meee to configure kppp to dial up my nokia 6300 modem
<gr8m8> !repeat | Guest24299
<ubottu> Guest24299: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<gr8m8> !ppp
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Guest76610> how do I change the default status of my msn account in kopete?
<Guest24299> no one is helping me. :(
<gr8m8> you picked a quiet time and are asking something most ppl don't do
<gr8m8> read the above link for ppp
<Guest76610> how do I change the default status of my msn account in kopete?
<gr8m8> I couldn't find anything on google about that...
<drbobb> guys, anyone care to comment on this: http://goo.gl/w6uLA ?
<gr8m8> not the right channel for that - there is #kubuntu-offtopic
<drbobb> oh yeah? tell me how is that offtopic if it has made my kubuntu worka lot smoother
<drbobb> I don't know enough to figure out at a glance how and why it works, but it does work indeed
<paolinux> ciao a tutti
<gr8m8> !it | paolinux
<ubottu> paolinux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<paolinux> ok :)
<Patricia> Good morning, I'm creating a list of video cards supported by kde, anyone know of any website that talk about hardware compatible?
<Patricia> :)
<odile_> hello
<collabra> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<collabra> !hcl > Patricia
<ubottu> Patricia, please see my private message
<Patricia> the drive are the same?
<Patricia> <mgraesslin> Patricia: it's very difficult, it does not really depend on the hardware, but more on the driver/kernel/Xorg combination
<Patricia> collabra, Thanks
<collabra> Patricia: no problem....
<Patricia> :)
<skaynet> f
<ich__> hi
<collabra> ich__ hi
<collabra> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<collabra> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<alket_> Im considering to switch to Kubuntu but i need to know if GIMP is well integrated , i know is GTK app but i mean it won't look like Quanta Plus on GNOME or to be slow as it ?
<tiziano_> atlantis
<fnix> hi , why upgrading kde in kubuntu  always a nightmare  but fedora everything works  ?
<tiziano_> #atlantis
<fnix> why upgrading kde in kubuntu  always a nightmare  but in fedora everything works  ?
<d_ed> fnix: what doesn't work?
<d_ed> fnix: also I'm not sure that's leading to helpful criticism.
<fnix> d_ed: iam not longer kubuntu user , but i remeber upgrde kde with PPA is not works most of the time
<fnix> upgrade*
<erik___> Hi Guys.
<erik___> I am new here. What is this for a chat?
<rork> erik___: this is the kubuntu support channel
<erik___> Oh, ok, thanks. Are there any chat rooms?
<rork> !irc | erik___
<ubottu> erik___: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<tsimpson> erik___: #defocus is the general chat channel on freenode
<erik___> Thank you alle. I am german and I can´t good speak english. I have any questions.
<erik___> *all
<DarthFrog> !ask | erik___
<ubottu> erik___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rork> !de | erik___
<ubottu> erik___: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<erik___> Ok, thank you all. Bye bye ^^.
<rork> hope to see you around if you want to try in English ;)
<erik___> ^^.
<chinmaya> in kubuntu is ther any projects which deal with WLAN , DLNA ,
<renano> \list
<renano> #list
<kogo> hello
<rork> hi kogo
<molly1> list
<lombre> hola
<lombre> algun español?
<Patricia> lombre eu falo portugues
<lombre> no hay españoles?
<lombre> solo portugeses?
<Patricia> lombre, solo portuguese
<lombre> y los españoles?
<Patricia> eu nao falo espanhol nao
<lombre> hay algun canal español?
<Patricia> http://translate.google.com.br :)
<Patricia> ¿cuál sería su duda?
<gr8m8> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<gr8m8> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Patricia> !es
<Patricia> sorry !pt brasil? !br?
<Patricia> pt portugal
<lombre> gracias patricia
<Patricia> lombre :)
<lombre> thanks
<gr8m8> do /join #ubuntu-br
<Patricia> * [Patricia] #ubuntu-br
<Patricia> ...
<caldera_> un canal de soporte para Español, por favor!
<Patricia> #ubuntu-es?
<caldera_> thanks!
<Patricia> ^^
<roxy_> on justin.tv the "adobe flash player settings" box that would allow them to veiw thu my webcam....it is not coming up... i have everything updated and tryed diff. browsers it still didnt show... any ideas?
<molly1> list
<gr8m8> molly1: why keep doing that?
<volty> hi, i have to mount with different uid, gid depending upon user, what is the appropriate place for that? (what executes after login)
<gr8m8> mount needs root privileges so it might be hard - try the autostart apps
<jason88> Hey everyone. My computer isn't reading writtable cds right...
<gr8m8> what do you mean by "right"
<friese> hi
<friese> i messed up my 10_linux file for grub2, anybody has the default version?
<jason88> Well when I put in an already written cd, it shows up as "blank cd". It doesn't read DVD-Rs at all either
<gr8m8> jason88: check them in another comp - if they work there then it is your drive
<jason88> gr8m8: I did, and it shows up. Which is the only way I can actually tell my computer actually did write the disc
<jason88> but even after I write the cd, it still shows up as "blank"
<gr8m8> from what I know that is the drive starting to fail - how old is it?
<jason88> It's not too old
<jason88> It started doing it when I switched to ubuntu, actually
<volty> jason88: you don't have dual boot?
<jason88> volty: no, I don't
<falco77> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<LeU> hello everybody
<LeU> I'm having trouble with kubuntu 10.04, no sound in system... I have an HP notebook with intel 82801 ich9 chipset, and cant find solution, does anybody experiencing this too ?
<gr8m8> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<user1> bonsoir
<gr8m8> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<alessandro> ciao
<DiogenesW> servus
<lieuwe> hey, i'd like to have a part of the screen dedicated to konsole, so that other windows can't cover it, but there doesn't seem to be a konsole widget i can use, any hints/tips?
<d_ed> lieuwe: yakuake probably does what you want
<lieuwe> d_ed: does it have an option to not auto-hide?
<KimLaRoux> lieuwe, just setting konsole as "keep above other windows" won't do it?
<lieuwe> KimLaRoux: nope, then my windows will slide under
<KimLaRoux> ah, I see
<lieuwe> KimLaRoux: think an always-show pannel with konsole
<KimLaRoux> only ways I can see is either find/buil a widget that works within a dock, or use a dedicated monitor/screen
<crysknife> or simply use an activity
<lieuwe> yakuake works for me
<Walzmyn> (running 10.04) I just got updates for 266 packages, mostly KDE related, but there was no announcement on the website, is this right or have I got something fookered?
<crysknife> although it unfortunately doesn't solve your problem of an dedicated area
<roxy_> anyone know how to get the mic to work on ustream?
<roxy_> i fig something out.... my mic not working at all... how i kno cuz it dont work on skype.... where is it at to look at the mic setting in the system setting area...?
<Blackhex> Hello everyone. Does anyone succeeded to get Google Talk voice communication working using Pidgin or Empathy in KDE? Basically there is something wrong with KDE sound system cooperation with gnome applications.
<bfoote> aptitude is warning me abourt untrusted packages after updating && mark upgradeable, is there a key I should import into gpg?
<surunveri> hi does anyone know about wordpress and how can i install it for linux?
<alket> what is the name of folder manager like in GNOME nautilus
<vinny> alket: dolphin
<alket> thank you vinny
<alket> what about GKSU ?
<vinny> alket:kdesudo
<alket> thank you again
<vinny> :)
#kubuntu 2010-11-21
<alket> I installed a theme from Desktop Theme > Get more themes, but how do i activate it ?
<vinny> alket: is it showing in the theme window you installed it from
<alket> no
<vinny> check ~/.kde/share/apps/aurorae/themes/  and see if it's thare but still pact up
<vinny> or ~/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme/
<SirLee> ehh
<SirLee> how do i use this?
<SirLee> im new and just dled
<SirLee> I just built a new computer, and have been trying to install kubuntu 10.10 with no success.  It gets through the install and asks to reboot, once i do it doesnt load, the screen just goes black.  Can anyone help?
<vinny> SirLee: did you install grub?
<SirLee> ummm no.  To be honest im really new to this
<SirLee> i worked with a fresh install, no OS on at the time
<SirLee> I downloaded Kubuntu from their site and made a boot disk
<vinny> 1 HD 2 .....
<SirLee> 2 HDDs
<SirLee> one solid state
<vinny> ok hold
<SirLee> ok
<vinny> of the 2 HD's is the solid state the primary and the other for storage
<vinny> or?
<SirLee> yes.
<SirLee> the solid state was strictly for boot
<SirLee> other HDD for storage
<vinny> size of the primary
<SirLee> 128GB
<SirLee> eventually im going to dual boot so i customed the partitions when i did the kubuntu install
<vinny> as long as on the end of the install prosess last page or just befor thars an advanced box to check
<SirLee> at the end of the install process it asked me to reboot
<vinny> and you must install grub to the MBR of the primary boot drive usualey /sda
<vinny> no I mean the installer befor it acualey starts to install
<SirLee> my boot was sdb not sda
<SirLee> sdb was the 128GB SSD
<vinny> and thats the drive the BIOS considers the primary boot device?
<SirLee> im...not sure
<SirLee> how do i go about checking that?
<SirLee> in the bios
<vinny> check it ....enter the BIOS setings and see ...try booting the other drive
<vinny> mabey grub went thare
<SirLee> ok
<SirLee> im not sure waht grub is though to be honest
<SirLee> i never dealt with it in the install
<SirLee> i dont recall
<gr8m8> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<SirLee> oh wow!
<SirLee> ok ok
<SirLee> so
<SirLee> it was trying to boot from my storage HDD
<SirLee> not the SSD
<SirLee> i switched them around so the SSD was the primary and it booted!
<SirLee> i never would have thought of that had you not mentioned it
<SirLee> thank you
<vinny> :)
<SirLee> my windows  7 ulti never came in mail yet so i decided to start by installing kubuntu first
<ertrte> Hey everyone
<SirLee> ive been itching to try this new comp i built
<SirLee> thank you so much
<SirLee> now all i gotta do is start figuring out how to use linux and kubuntu! :) first timer
<ertrte> Anyone know how to share home directory with rest of network vmware fusion os x
<draik> Hello all. I'm trying to setup SSH keys onto my server, but I keep getting prompted for the passphrase that I setup. Is there a way to not be prompted for the passphrase? Maybe a step that I'm overlooking.
<mosa> hi
<Alarm> goodmorning , i got a small problem with my touchpad on my laptop. although every time i do disable it and use my mouse, on each reboot its being activated again. this was not happening with previous versions of kubuntu , i use maverick
<Bacta> Hi guys
<Bacta> I'm banned from all the #ubuntu channels so I thought I would give things a try here
<sfears> Bacta, why are you banned?
<m477> porn
<Bacta> sfears: For insinuating that the next release of Ubuntu would be called "Masturbating Monkey"
<Bacta> Apparently the Ubuntu community don't appreciate Torvald's work or humour
<m477> :D
<roxy> i have a fetish for programmers..is there a way to fix that?
<oyster> hi
<oyster> is there an ubuntu kernel package with group scheduling patch applied?
<gr8m8> oyster: there's supposed to be a way to use it with the present kernel you have by adding a few lines to bashrc - have a google
<oyster> gr8m8: thanks:)
<oyster> still i think about compiling my own kernel(presently - 2.6.36) is there a good and not-that-old guide?
<gr8m8> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/alternative-to-200-lines-kernel-patch.html
<gr8m8> oyster: and this is why it is not a good idea for everyday users - http://ck-hack.blogspot.com/2010/11/create-task-groups-by-tty-comment.html
<oyster> gr8m8: thanks again
<sunny_slls> hi all
<sunny_slls> i have version 10.10 installed
<sunny_slls> i have added backports too
<sunny_slls> but still it shows kdelibs version 4.5.1
<sunny_slls> while i wan't kdelibs 4.5.80
<sunny_slls> how can iget it
<sunny_slls> ??
<sunny_slls> please help
<sorbanos> hi all
<sorbanos> i need help
<gr8m8> sunny_slls: try asking in #kde they might know
<sunny_slls> ok
<sorbanos> after few tweaks i reboot my laptop and now either touchpad nor keyboard doesn't work
<sorbanos> i can't login to my system
<gr8m8> sorbanos: from a tty you could move ~/.kde to ~/.kde.bak and try again
<sorbanos> my laptop is HP Pavilion DV5 and kubuntu 10.10
<Peace-> sorbanos: try with a live cd
<sorbanos> but i can't switch to condole
<sorbanos> *console
<Peace-> sorbanos: ok lets to read this
<rascranasingha> sorbanos
<sorbanos> yeah i'm using live now
<rascranasingha> yes try the live
<Peace-> sorbanos: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/10/31/try-to-fix-your-kubuntu-box-with-kernel-recovery/
<rascranasingha> ah
<oyster> sorbanos: u can mount your / partition from liveCD and do what gr8m8 said;)
<Peace-> sorbanos:  but do only the thing to get the terminal
<Peace-> sorbanos: remove the $HOME/.kde
<Peace-> sorbanos: rename the $HOME/.kde
<sorbanos> Peace-: i've already done this few times and my keyboard don't work
<sorbanos> oh and when i'm in recovery system hangs out
<Peace-> mm
<gr8m8> ok so what were the tweaks you did sorbanos
<Peace-> sorbanos: selectiing another kernel?
<rascranasingha> ...
<sorbanos> i've got only one 2.6.32
<Peace-> sorbanos: and what did you do before kid
<Peace-> xD
<oyster> how do i upgrade to kubuntu 10.10?
<gr8m8> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sorbanos> i was trying to speedup my kubuntu
<Peace-> sorbanos: how
<sorbanos> w8
<Peace-> what does it mean?
<gr8m8> let him type
<sorbanos> with this BFS Scheduler
<sorbanos> i must say that when i've done
<Peace-> sorbanos: i don't understand what you did
<Peace-> so no help ... explain better
<gr8m8> on one line pls sorbanos don't hit enter so much :)
<sorbanos> ok i will try
<rascranasingha> XD
<Peace-> why people do thing out of the wiki ?
<sorbanos> there is a way to speed up reaction time, to do this i've downloaded packages deb with linux headers 2.6.36 but my kernel was 2.6.32 and i 'can't install those package
<rascranasingha> must have been inviting
<Peace-> omg omg
<sorbanos> so i've try to edit this manualy
<Peace-> sorbanos: this is the worse thing you could do
<Peace-> now.. what did you edit?
<sorbanos> and i've done this "sudo gedit /etc/rc.local" then "mkdir -p /dev/cgroup/cpu
<sorbanos>  mount -t cgroup cgroup /dev/cgroup/cpu -o cpu
<sorbanos>  mkdir -m 0777 /dev/cgroup/cpu/user
<sorbanos>  echo "/usr/local/sbin/cgroup_clean" > /dev/cgroup/cpu/release_agent"
<sorbanos> and that in bashrc "if [ "$PS1" ] ; then
<sorbanos>  mkdir -p -m 0700 /dev/cgroup/cpu/user/$$ > /dev/null 2>&1
<sorbanos>  echo $$ > /dev/cgroup/cpu/user/$$/tasks
<sorbanos>  echo "1" > /dev/cgroup/cpu/user/$$/notify_on_release
<sorbanos>  fi
<sorbanos>  Tworzymy teraz ostatni już plik:
<sorbanos>  
<Peace-> o jesus
<sorbanos>  sudo gedit /usr/local/sbin/cgroup_clean
<sorbanos>  Wklejamy do niego:
<sorbanos>  
<sorbanos>  #!/bin/sh
<sorbanos>  rmdir /dev/cgroup/cpu/$*"
<Peace-> sorbanos: now...
<rascranasingha> what?
<Peace-> sorbanos: you have ruin your distro
<sorbanos> what ?!?!
<Peace-> sorbanos: i think you can easly reinstall it :) instead to understand the sick things you have doen
<sorbanos> fck!
<gr8m8> that's not the bfs patch - that's the hack for ppl that have multiple cores working flat out all the time - silly thing for regular users to do
<Peace-> gr8m8: xD
<rascranasingha> XD
<Peace-> sorbanos: want speed up kubuntu ?
<sorbanos> yes
<sorbanos> that was my intention
<Peace-> sorbanos: first reinstall it
<gr8m8> it's not unfixable
<Peace-> gr8m8: i will not stay here reading what he made
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> to understand what he did i know i am lazy :D
<sorbanos> ok reinstall and what then?
<Peace-> sorbanos: you need of amarok ? you need of akonadi ? you need stringi ? if not i could tell ya how to disable
<gr8m8> sorbanos: what else did you do - that won't make things not work
<Peace-> gr8m8: leaving him to you
<sorbanos> gr8m8: only this
<sorbanos> nothing else
<sorbanos> Peace-: i've had poor performance even on ati drivers
<Peace-> sorbanos:  you had a video card problem...
<rascranasingha> either way
<Peace-> sorbanos: anyway...
<sorbanos> Peace-: no
<gr8m8> sorbanos: is there only kubuntu on the computer?
<sorbanos> my videocard works fine
<rascranasingha> i don't think editing anything under /dev/ is wise
<sorbanos> gr8m8: no i have Win7
<Peace-> rascranasingha: he doesn't read what he do ... so i guess he has done alots more
<Peace-> rascranasingha: just next next fuck mydistro
<Peace-> xD
<gr8m8> sorbanos: thinking about it it will prob be way quicker to just reinstall
<Peace-> gr8m8: +1
<rascranasingha> i'd love to help
<gr8m8> 20 mins here for a reinstall
<rascranasingha> but i just can't get what he tried to do!
<gr8m8> and trying to explain about chrooting might be a bit above your experience
<Peace-> rascranasingha: a script to destroy the distro ?
<rascranasingha> maybe
<gr8m8> rascranasingha: I posted a link earlier from webupd8 that explains what he tried
<rascranasingha> sorbanos: it's better if you reinstall...
<sorbanos> i'm asking is there any way to login to my system besides reinstall
<rascranasingha> sorbanos: well your general input don't work so no
<gr8m8> sorbanos: yes but it would be alot of work and there's no gaurentee
<sorbanos> gr8m8: ok but why my usb mouse is working ?
<gr8m8> sorbanos: prob something to do with the wrong version stuff you installed
<gr8m8> I'm not sure of everything you installed/did
<sorbanos> i've already told i've installed nothing
<gr8m8> you installed the wrong kernel headers
<sorbanos> only edit those files
<sorbanos> no i'm just downloaded them
<sorbanos> nothing else
<gr8m8> sorbanos: you can mount the partition and read the syslog to check what errors there are
<gr8m8> or just hit the install icon
<Guest72509> st72509
<sorbanos> reinstall doesnt teach me anything
<sorbanos> and i want to know why his don't work
<gr8m8> sorbanos: mount and have a read then :)
<sorbanos> o
<sorbanos> *ok
<gr8m8> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Shaun> laptop and desktop are both ATi.  On desktop, every time I log in, desktop effects claims to have been disabled by another application, and I have to enable it twice for it to turn on
<Shaun> on my laptop, this sometimes happens, but when it doesnt, and effects are on straight after login, no content in windows draw
<Peace-> Shaun: it's a bug of your driver
<Peace-> Shaun:  ALT F2  systemsetting
<Peace-> go on desktop effects
<Peace-> on advances instead of opengl you have to select xrender
<Peace-> but it will be bad ... at least you can read then
<Shaun> if i toggle effects off then on, it's fine
<Peace-> i guess you should not use kwin effects your video driver is bad
<Shaun> i can probably get away with the oss drivers for my laptop (hd4330)
<Shaun> using fglrx at the moment
<Peace-> use xrender, or change driver , or don't use kwin effects
<Shaun> is there an app like treesize for kde4?
<Shaun> i'm sure i found one and used it, but i must have dreamed it as nothing like that is installed on my system
<rethus> since some tays, the shutdown-button in kde didn't work anymore.
<rethus> can press it, nothing happends.
<rethus> any idea what could be wrong?
<annihilator> is running a linux domain server better in 64bit?
<tsimpson> annihilator: if you have >4GB RAM, possibly
<annihilator> im running 64 bit version for kubuntu through wubi but i was not sure if staying with 64bit when i install 10.10 will be good  i have 2gb of ram
<annihilator> wubi auto installed 64bit for somereason....
<annihilator> for 10.04
<farfadet> Bonjour a tous
<farfadet> excusez-moi est-ce un serveur francais s'il vous plait?
<petr> HI
<petr> pathfinder
<pathfinder> hi all
<pathfinder> how to load new theme in kub 10.10 ?
<farfadet> Sinon pouvez-vous me communiquer l'adresse d'un serveur francais merci d'avance
<farfadet> Hi all
<farfadet> How to update kub 10.04 in 10.10 without a dsl connection please (i'm a newbie)
<pathfinder> allo!!
<pathfinder> Themes loader does not work on Kubuntu 10.10   !!!
<pathfinder> I remove one theme... and I can not load new!
<pathfinder> It is big bug!
<James147> pathfinder: which theme loader?
<pathfinder> themes for login screen
<James147> pathfinder: run it as root "kdesudo kcmshell4 kdm" and try
<pathfinder> YES... you are right ... you can't belive but you are right
<NJL> I just did an update yesterday and when I rebooted my display 1 has the wrong height, so that when windows are maximized they go under the panel at the top of the screen
<NJL> the panel settings didn't change, and they're not supposed to be doing this
<NJL> anybody have any idea what I'm supposed to look for?
<pathfinder> But I have deleted sefault theme ((( .  And I can not find them in big list of themes that I can download... Somebody know name of default theme for "login screen"
<NJL> I've figured out that since my last update, which included some X11 related packages),, I can't have windows maximized with the panel at the top of the screen, because the panel will overlap.  This is not the case if the panel is at the bottom.  Any ideas?
<sorbiq_> gr8m8: hi u remember me and my problem?
<sorbanos> gr8m8: i've managed to get this to work
<sorbanos> this was problem with Xorg and now is working :) anyway i'd like to thank u for support
<NJL> sorbanos: what was your problem?
<sorbanos> oh it was unresponsive keyboard and touchpad on my HP Pavilion dv5
<NJL> ah
<NJL> Im having X issues since the last update so I was hoping it was related
<sorbanos> NJL: no this wasn't update fault i've patched kernel with BFS patch
<sorbanos> to get some performance
<NJL> ah ok
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<RurouniJones> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC . The Ubuntu EeePC Channel is #ubuntu-eeepc , main EeePC discussion in #eeepc
<RurouniJones> Heh, now that was a lucky guess!
<EagleScreen> what directory are KDE themes in?
<michel_> bjr
<lloowen> Hi all! I'm trying to set up dual boot on my pc. I have kubuntu on one partition and windowz on another. Where is the grub boot menu?! I'
<lloowen> I'm looking in /boot/grub/ but I don't know where the menu is. There's a lot of files in there.
<EagleScreen> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<EagleScreen> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ebrithil> Hi
<ebrithil> Sorry, i'm speak french... Is there a channel for the French ?
<EagleScreen> !fr | ebrithil
<ubottu> ebrithil: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ebrithil> Thank you
<yuzyuk> подскажите плиз как скайп влючить, настроить, или установить в линуксе 10
<yuzyuk> будьте человечны подскажите плиз
<BluesKaj> !ru | yuzyuk
<ubottu> yuzyuk: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<geekosopher> how do I activate typing in my local language on maverick?
 * Patricia freenode lixoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 
 * Patricia freenode corrija esse bug lixo
<v3nd3tta``> BluesKaj need help: i got Kubuntu 10.04 and need Java for websites in Firefox, a friend suggested install netbeans , but i don't want to dl 500 mb (on 80 kb/s) which i don't need for just executing java thingy's... what do i have to install for that?
<BluesKaj> v3nd3tta``, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<DiogenesW> servus
<progre55> hi guys. any good video recording apps? so that I could record from my webcam and save it into the comp..
<ryan101> j
<DiogenesW> diogenes
<moji> hello
<DiogenesW> gute nacht
<Byron> Hello all.
<Byron> I upgraded my desktop from 10.04 to 10.10 and get "error: the symbol 'grub_xputs' not found" from time to time. Some times, I can reboot and it's gone; I can login.
<Byron> I have booted into a LiveCD and did the re-installation of GRUB2, but that hasn't fixed it this time.
<Byron> Is there an actual fix to this issue?
<ArGGu^^> anyone knows why I can't input ^ character in shell?
<Byron> ArGGu^^: What's the error?
<ArGGu^^> Byron no error
<ArGGu^^> I mean that when I try to type the ^ from keyboard it wont work in shell
<ArGGu^^> but it work just fine in gui application
<ArGGu^^> I can copy paste it to shell
<ArGGu^^> but I can't type it directly from keyboard
<ArGGu^^> on my mediacenter it works. It has lucid installed
<ArGGu^^> on my desktop maverick and it does not work int my desktop
<ArGGu^^> hmm in xterm it works, but not in kde4 konsole
<ArGGu^^> so the problem must be in kde4 konsole in maverick, because it works in lucid :S
<ArGGu^^> I noticed that it does not work in qt gui software
<ArGGu^^> but example in firefox it works
<ArGGu^^> Byron you can input the "^" character just fine int qt applications?
<ArGGu^^> And if you can do you have maverick installed?
<Tully2> does anyone know what it takes to watch IMDB video trailers in rekonq?  I get sound but just a white box where the video should be.
<jmichaelx> Tully2: it says something about 'jw player'. no idea what that is
#kubuntu 2011-11-14
<Thioka> Hi everyone,  Tomorrow this ( ---->http://blogs.kde.org/node/4491<----) will end and KDE will lose the opportunity to win 1000 euros. You can vote even though you're not from Germany. Spend some of your time, you can vote three times. If you like KDE support it. Have a nice day.
<Daskreech> Thioka: thanks :)
<Kimlaroux> they are ranked 1015... they need to be 1000 to get the money, I believe we can change that
<Thioka> I hope so
<henrique> test
<nafg> 1010
<Thioka> Hi everyone,  Tomorrow this ( ---->http://blogs.kde.org/node/4491<----) will end and KDE will lose the opportunity to win 1000 euros. You can vote even though you're not from Germany. Spend some of your time, you can vote three times. If you like KDE support it. Have a nice day.
<Thioka> And good night!
<Daskreech> Thioka: Woohoo Back above 1000 :)
<Thioka> Perfect, keep up the good work.
<Thioka> Good night!
<level15> hi all. where did aurorae go in 11.10?
<Tech-1> maybe you could point me in the right direction - i uninstalled xserver-xorg .. and reinstalled it, everything works but my music player launchers, when i click them, it takes the system to log in status, something is missing and i don't know what
<Snowhog> Tech-1: When you say 'takes the system to log in status', do you mean you are taken out of your desktop back to the KDM login screen?
<Tech-1> when i click on any music launcher it logs out and logs back in..
<level15> is anyone using aurorae decoration?
<Tech-1> if i knew what it took out while doing the purg xserver-xorg i could replace it..
<Tech-1> this may do it again, if so, ill brb
<Snowhog> Tech-1: You can see if reinstalling kubuntu-desktop (you are running Kubuntu, yes? I won't assume just because you are here.).
<Snowhog> does the trick for you.
<Daskreech> level15: where did you get it before?
<Daskreech> hi bigbrovar_
<level15> Daskreech: I didn't, I saw a post about getting it for kde 4.3 but not for any newer versions
<level15> DarkriftX: but now i got it, thanks... it turns out i already had it and didn't know :-)
<Daskreech> level15: :-)
<bigbrovar_> Daskreech: Hi
<bigbrovar_> am having issues with kwallet similar to this https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=283965
<ubottu> KDE bug 283965 in general "Akonadi doesn't work due to kwallet problem" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<bigbrovar_> everytime I have to kill kwalletd otherwise applications which require kwallet to start wont function properly.. anyone having this issues?
<bigbrovar_> started couple of days ago and I would really not like to re install my system without knowing that could be the cause of this problem
<bigbrovar_> heck its 3am here.. am heading back to bed ..
<Daskreech> bigbrovar_: did you look to see the entries in the Kwallet manager?
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> nighht
<Stronze> when i was using ubuntu, i had a script to pull flash videos to that folder it was in but with kubuntu-desktop for gui, it doesnt work any more. is there a kubuntu solution to pull flash video without degrading adobe?
<Stronze> anyone??
<Stronze> as much fun as it to watch mat to go in and out. can anyone point me to the correct webpage for my question?
<Daskreech> Stronze: to that folder?
<Stronze> heya Daskreech
<Stronze> the folder i had the script in. the script would pull flash videos to the that folder
<Daskreech> Ah
<Daskreech> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2011.08.04-1 (oneiric), package size 33 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Stronze> Daskreech, its not just youtube i watch videos on
<Daskreech> that actually does more than youtube but I'm trying to think of another flash downloader
<Stronze> Daskreech, i know adobe stores the flash within mozilla sub folders but its a pain to find it
<Daskreech> Ah firefox
<Stronze> Daskreech, /home/stronze/.mozilla/firefox/viuoica6.default/Cache/
<Daskreech> would https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/download-flash-and-video/ help ?
<Stronze> let me check
<Stronze> http://pastebin.com/hxLz3vks <----the script that i found
<Stronze> Daskreech, yeah that works bud
<Stronze> Daskreech, thanks
<Daskreech> Stronze: Fnatastic :)
<Daskreech> Fan
<Stronze> Daskreech,  remember if el sucks you in, drop me a line. gonna watch some videos now
<Daskreech> :)
<JoeSomebody> hi, does ubuntu home support cover kubuntu?  the kubuntu website takes me to ubuntu when i try to get docs ...
<JoeSomebody> and, where are kubuntu docs?
<Kimlaroux> it's the same thing, only kubuntu uses KDE
<Kimlaroux> Ubunty used Gnomes, now it uses Unity
<Kimlaroux> but for core system doc, it's the same thing
<JoeSomebody> ok, but so when i need kde specific assistance, what is best?
<Kimlaroux> either kubuntu or kde
<JoeSomebody> i am also trying ubuntu 11.10, but i like kde a lot
<bulwynkl> video keeps freezing on chrome/firefox... e.g. vimeo and youtube...
<bulwynkl> locks the whole damn PC
<bulwynkl> any thoughts where I might start to diagnose the root cause?
<Daskreech> JoeSomebody: You can ask in here for Kubuntu support #kde is also a helpful channel if anyone is awake though a little more acid than here
<JoeSomebody> ok :)
<holycow> b
<saravana> how to run an .exe file in kubuntu 11.10..
<saravana> can i use wine ?????????
<Resistance> yes you can use wine.  but make sure the .exe has execute permissions
<Resistance> (i.e. chmod +x /path/to/executable )
<saravana> Resistance: k
<saravana> how to install wine
<Resistance> saravana:  apt-get install wine?
<Resistance> er
<Resistance> saravana:  sudo apt-get install wine
<Resistance> in terminal
<bigbrovar> Saravana : a better approach would be to ask if there is any Linux alternative to the exe windows app u want to install.  Linux by default does not support exe or windows application. Wine support is a third party solution whuvh has varying degree of success
<CQ> hello, I dont see the sound and multimedia configuration anywhere (not in system settings, not under multimedia in the kmenu) ... any ideas on where it went??
<CQ> ...or even better, how to get it back!
<bigbrovar> Even then the end result won't work as well as the app did in windows or work as well as a Linux alternative might have
<saravana> Resistance: downloading started
<CQ> saravana: thought aboutusing virtualbox? you can use it in seamless mode, meaning you can have a windows guest and the windows windows will be on the linux desktop like the others
<saravana> bigbrovar: u know any softwares like that
<saravana> CQ: thanks
<bigbrovar> Any software like what? The nky software that allows u to install windows app is wine. But u would be better served finding if they is a Linux alternative to the windows software u intend on installing
<saravana> while i tried to instal virtual box it says another application is in use
<saravana> CQ what to do now
<bigbrovar> saravana: thats probably because wine is still being installed
<saravana> bigbrovar: i closed the terminal unknowingly while its downloading
<bigbrovar> saravana: open another terminal and do a apt-get install -f
<saravana> get install what bigbrovar
<bigbrovar> saravana: sorry that last command should be sudo apt-get -f
<bigbrovar> It would help fix any unfinished install
<saravana> bigbrovar: what to do now a list of commands appear
<saravana> i closed terminal while i mdownloading wine now am unable to install related softwares to wine . what to do now????????/
<akis> hi. i am trying to run through konsole a java application named "jarjscreenfix.jnlp" downloaded it from here: http://www.jscreenfix.com/basic.php. i am giving the command "java -jar jarjscreenfix.jnlp" but the sstem answers that: "Unable to access jarfile jarjscreenfix.jnlp". What do i have to do to run this application?
<saravana> how to fix this proble,
<saravana> m
<saravana> anyone one know about this
<Resistance> saravana:  go into the terminal, run `sudo apt-get -f`
<Resistance> saravana:  it'll work
<Resistance> or it should, at least
<saravana> Resistance: i did it , list of commands appeared , what to do then
<Resistance> saravana:  that might be problematic.  i'm dead tired, so i dont have a solution right now...
<saravana> please help me what should be the next command
<akis> hi. i am trying to run through konsole a java application named "jarjscreenfix.jnlp" downloaded it from here: http://www.jscreenfix.com/basic.php. i am giving the command "java -jar jarjscreenfix.jnlp" but the system answers that: "Unable to access jarfile jarjscreenfix.jnlp". What do i have to do to run this application?
<sleven> hi
<sleven> any 1
<bigbrovar|> HulkHogan: If u read my original post u would see I have tried all the solutions bare suggesting
<bigbrovar|> Removed all kwallet config files in .Kde/share/apps and .kde/share/config
<bigbrovar|> And i made this changes while before I logged into my kde session so that they are not overwritten
<HulkHogan> then maybe is not a kwallet problem
<bigbrovar|> Hmmm I wonder what the issue could be then. Cause kwallet  service seems to hang on start up causing every other app which require it to also hang
<bigbrovar|> HulkHogan: btw which version if kubuntu  are u running
<Hulk_Hogan> bigbrovar|: restart kwallet then
<ahox> Hi, I get an "The package that is being modified was not found on your system or in any software origin." from Apper. How do I fix that?
<ahox> This seems to be caused by a PackageNotFound error, however, aptitutde dist-upgrade finds those.
<jamil_1> hi all, I am unable to add a new entry in kickoff Launcher -> Applications -> Development
<jamil_1> any suggestions
<Kalidarn> j #gnupg
<christos> how to enable isight webcam on my 2,1 macbook white running Kubuntu 11.10?????
<christos> i am begginer at Kubuntu
<Lynoure> christos: what do you want to use it with?
<christos> skype or cheese.... nothing unsual
<Lynoure> christos: I don't have a macbook, and I'm a bit busy now, but maybe still...
<Lynoure> and what does skype show when you test it?
<christos> don't rush... don't bother...
<christos> skype doesn't find
<christos> the webcam
<Lynoure> christos: you need isight-firmware-tools and some couple of steps
<Lynoure> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleiSight should help
<christos> thanks a lot. keep up
<Lynoure> christos: If you get stuck at some step, ask again here. :)
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<christos> failed due to macOs version 10.6.... thank a lot though!
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> How to get the file menu back in Choqok ?
<kamilnadeem> I had hidden it but now I am not able to It?
<kamilnadeem> Hi phoenix_firebrd
<kamilnadeem> how are you brother?
<kamilnadeem> well it is CTRL+m , ok
<phunyguy_work> ok so interesting.  My PC at home is having a problem.  KWin seems to have run amuck, and flooded the logs filling up my HDD.
<phunyguy_work> fantastic.
<phunyguy_work> and it's really annoying because it is a SSD.
<phunyguy_work> 4.0KB free
<phunyguy_work> i deleted a 38 gig KWin log and it's still full.  That's what I don't understand
<kamilnadeem> O.o this is scary phunyguy_work
<phunyguy_work> you're tellin me
<BluesKaj> you must a have repetitive error that looping and writing to disk , could be nepomuk or akonadi , phunyguy_work
<kamilnadeem> yeah
<phunyguy_work> wonder if it has anything to do with the fact that I did a fresh reinstall and copied back my home folder
<phunyguy_work> ><
<phunyguy_work> going to try a restart, then I will free the space up again
<kamilnadeem> such a problem for a normal user will mean catastrophe for a new user
<phunyguy_work> ....I hope it comes back.  It's a remote machine currently
<phunyguy_work> that computer has so many issues and I am wondering if it is kernel related
<phunyguy_work> works fine until I updated recently
<phunyguy_work> kamilnadeem: this isn't the place to share your blog unless it is to help someone.
<phunyguy_work> :P
<kamilnadeem> Sorry will not happen again
<kamilnadeem> period
<phunyguy_work> :(  It didn't come back... :(
<kamilnadeem> take care
<kamilnadeem> everyone
<kamilnadeem> phunyguy_work: Thanks for educating
<kamilnadeem> Peace Be With You All
<phunyguy_work> wow...
<phunyguy_work> guy PM'd me trying to get me to click on his blog.
<phunyguy_work> ><
<phunyguy_work> I lit him up.
<Pinklady340> hi guys, I wonder if you'd be kind enough to help me.  I'm looking at new flatscreen for my kubuntu 11-10, it's native resolution 1440x900 - i don't see it as a setting, so do you know if i could get it to work please?
<Pinklady340> The graphics card it will go to is ATI Radeon SE on PCI express slot, 128mb
<Pinklady340> sorry guys, I have to go, I'll come back later.
<c_smith-> hey, I'm trying to do an update, but I keep running into the error "Another application seems to be using the package system" when I don't have another package manager running, and just booted up, what can I do to try to fix this?
<phunyguy_work> using Muon? c_smith-?
<phunyguy_work> If so, try to locate the lock file and kill it
<phunyguy_work> can't remember where it is
<c_smith-> k
<c_smith-> Phoneyguy_work, seems either killing the Muon process or killing Kblocked did it.
<volodya> so, suppose I've just installed some upgrades, and now /usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi crashes on startup. How do I fix this?
<BluesKaj> c_smith-, run this in a terminal, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<roland> hi. where can I get KDE partition manager 1.1 ? need it to create aligned partitions for crucial m4 ssd
<phoenix_firebrd> vote for kde http://blog.lydiapintscher.de/2011/10/10/help-kde-e-v-secure-funding-for-a-sprint-with-just-a-few-clicks/
<BarkingFish> afternoon dudemeisters :) I need some help.  Do we have a GUI anywhere in kubuntu 11.10 for bluetooth?
<BarkingFish> I have an adapter in my machine which is recognised and working, but I'll be blowed if i can find a gui to actually do anything with it.
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, kmenu>apps>internet>BlueDevil
<BarkingFish> not installed, I'll have to go get it :)
<BarkingFish> won't install either :(
<BarkingFish> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BarkingFish> bluedevil: Depends: obex-data-server but it is not going to be installed
<BarkingFish> it will now, I had to manually select obex-data-server
<BarkingFish> hm. It's saying "No adapters found".
 * BarkingFish growls
<BarkingFish> Bus 004 Device 022: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<BluesKaj> there's some reall bugs on this distro ,, I'm a bit pi**ed about the internet apps not installing properly in their correct paths and then when they're moved to the correct dirs ,the executables can't be found
<BluesKaj> like google-earth
<BluesKaj> installing lsb-core doesn't help
<BarkingFish> bbiab, gonna reboot
<JuJuBee> How can I remove akonadi from my system?
<JuJuBee> something keeps starting it and it uses almost 140MB of disk space for each of my students even thought they don't use it.
<Abhijit> hi. alt f1 or super key for brining the menu bar is not working. how to reassing it. in kubuntu 11.10. help please
<Abhijit> this happend after i removed and added the default panel.
<TheLastProject> I hate this...
<TheLastProject> I have random Plasma Desktop Shells crashes daily now, but I can't report because I don't know what I did to cause it...
<TheLastProject> What? Again? You can't seriously crash every 2 minutes...
<Daskreech> jamil_1: Still here?
<Daskreech> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Abhijit> yes my plasma is crashing always
<Daskreech> Damn missed Abhijit
<Daskreech> TheLastProject: Did you add the default panel?
<TheLastProject> Daskreech: Add the default panel? What do you mean?
<Daskreech> There is a bug in the system tray that will cause it to kill the panel in a way that will shutdown all of plasma. Known bug fixed in the next release (two or so weeks away)
<TheLastProject> Daskreech: I meant more like, what is the default panel? This thing that Windows users would call a taskbar?
<Daskreech> It's a panel configuration with a Menu, Desktop Pager, Taskbar manager, clock and a system tray
<Daskreech> the "normal" panel
<TheLastProject> Daskreech: Ah, okay, then I probably have that because I never changed something about the panel. Good to know, thank you for the info.
<Daskreech> TheLastProject: try removing the system tray and see if it helps any
<Daskreech> You will lose the little minimized icons and the notifications sliding up
<TheLastProject> Daskreech: Thanks for the tip but... I NEED the system tray pretty much constantly so I'll keep up with the random crashes and self-restoring after a few seconds then =/
<Daskreech> TheLastProject: does it invoke dr konqui ?
<TheLastProject> Daskreech: invoke, that's a work that I still somewhat understand, but what is dr konqui? X_X
<Daskreech> TheLastProject: normally when a KDE program crashes it has a little dialog box that asks if yo uwould like to file a bug and then walks you through the steps for making a better bug report
<Daskreech> certain types of crashes don't call it up I don't recall my recent plasma cashes doing that
<TheLastProject> Daskreech: Ah, yes, that pops up every time it crashes. I have that on my screen this very moment, just checking if I can report it somewhere
<TheLastProject> Daskreech: I found one bug talking about the Amarok and Clementine tray icon. Seeing as I use Clementine, that may be related to it in some way o,o
<Daskreech> TheLastProject: alright it will probably ask you to install some debug packages then it will search through the kde bug reports to find similar crashes. If it is the bug I told you about then it should be fixed already and you can (maybe) suffer for a litle longer
<Daskreech>  If it's not been marked as fixed you can add your description of what happens so the developers can have more information on what's happening
<TheLastProject> Daskreech: Yep, got the debug packages already. Guess I'll just wait and check if it still happens the next time it updates, otherwise I'll file a report. Don't know how else I should know if it's that bug or not =/
<Daskreech> TheLastProject: the second to last step of reporting the bug is that it will find any other crashes that look very similar to yours and ask you if you think they are the same. It will show the crash information side by side so you can see if they look about the same
<Daskreech> Even if you don't really understand them they will look very similar so you can just add your information to that bug (assuming it's not closed)
<Daskreech> TheLastProject: do you have an account on bugs.kde.org ?
<TheLastProject> Daskreech: Yeah, I'm comparing the backtraces now. I guess the threat ID and LWP is different every time? And yes, I do have an account there
<Daskreech> TheLastProject: an ID should be different :)
<Daskreech> I forget what the LWP is >_>
<TheLastProject> Daskreech: Looks like pretty much everything is marked as a duplicate and closed. Oh well, I don't think I have anything special to add, I'll just wait.
<Daskreech> TheLastProject: should get the fixes with the KDE 4.7.4 update
<jimmy51__> a week ago i started getting this message when trying to install updates "the package that is being modified was not found on your system or in any software origin."
<Daskreech> My kmail was crashing everytime I sent mail or tried to fetch a number of messages
<jimmy51__> this only happens in Apper, the other pgk mgmt app works (muon, i think)
<Daskreech>  Tried to file a bug and they said it was all fixe
<Daskreech> d KDE 4.7.3 came out and everything worked again ^_^
<aboudreault> Hi. any important issue in kubuntu 11.10 ? Just wondering, I'm about to download it... otherwise will get natty
<Daskreech> aboudreault: Umm.. Not sure
<jimmy51_> apper is giving me this when i try to install updates: "the package that is being modified was not found on your system or in any software origin."
<jimmy51_> muon installs updates without trouble.  any ideas?
<Daskreech> which package ?
<TheLastProject> aboudreault: Task manager icons randomly ask for attention even though they don't need it
<jimmy51_> Daskreech: i dunno... when i click details it says "couldn't find package"
<TheLastProject> Most annoying bug atm, beside the random crashing of KDE that's supposingly fixed in 2 weeks
<aboudreault> hmm, not critical, but certainly annoying yea/
<Daskreech> TheLastProject: Yeah 4.7.2 introduced a set of strange plasma bugs
<Daskreech> jimmy51_: Does  the packages you expect to be updated update?
<Daskreech>  or is that a blocking error?
<jimmy51_> nothing updates.  it just bails.  i'm currently going through package by package to update and see if it's a certain one.
<Daskreech> jimmy51_: hopefully that's not a lot of packages
 * Daskreech says as he has 121 updates waiting
<Resistance> Daskreech:  that's better than my server..
<Resistance> its got 245 updates :/
<Daskreech> Servers I might be more conservative on
<Resistance> s/server/Kubuntu + server stuffs/
<Daskreech> granted most of my updates are for Wireless drivers and bluetooth on my desktop that has neither
<jimmy51__> Daskreech: it started a week ago.  i've been installing an update at a time since then as time allowed.  i'm down to about 12.
<jimmy51__> hmm
<jimmy51__> down to two
<jimmy51__> flashplugin-downloader
<jimmy51__> that's the culprit!
<BluesKaj> jimmy51__, 11.10 64bit?
<jimmy51__> BluesKaj: bingo
<BluesKaj> jimmy51__, make sure you place the libflashplayer.so in /usr/libs
<jimmy51__> BluesKaj: will that cause any trouble in the future?
<jimmy51__> BluesKaj: also, right now flash works well... i just get an error when i get a sfotware update notification and try to install it
<Daskreech> jimmy51__: Down to two wow :)
<BluesKaj> jimmy51__, /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins is the correct path
<jimmy51__> BluesKaj: ok... so after an 11.10 install, i'll have to remember to find that file (libflashplayer.so) and copy it to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins?
<jimmy51__> (to prevent this error when i try to install updates)
<BluesKaj> ok, that's because the update wants to install that damn nspluginwrapper
<BluesKaj> which shouldn't evem be in the repos for 64bit
<BluesKaj> I'm getting fed up with all the bugs in 11.10 , IMO it's trhe worst yet
<BluesKaj> yes to you  last question , jimmy51__
<BluesKaj> your
<engromada> i've installed an alternative window manager and when i log into it, i can't get any sound to work. tried alsamixer, but all avaliable volumes were set max.
<AciD_> jimmy51__ / BluesKaj> for info I have a symbolic link in that folder flashplugin-alternative.so -> /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin
<engromada> is there some command i must issue which was being automatically run by the default WM?
<BluesKaj> jimmy51__, it may install to the correct path and it may not ...kind of hit or miss.... a link might work , I didn't have one
<jimmy51__> sigh
<jimmy51__> this is my first annoying thing i've hit in 11.10 so far.  i suppose i shouldn't be surprised it is flash related.
<engromada> "sudo aplay -l" is listing my sound devices, and i'm using kbuntu 11.10 with the window manager: stumpWM
<Daskreech> engromada: is your user in the audio group ?
<AciD_> jimmy51__: you are then lucky ; from my pov, so far, akonadi is a pita, kde sound sometimes just stops working and there is still no functional way to not get stuck into a 'black-screen-for-you-since-you-tried-to-use-an-external-projector-with-the-fn-shortcut-key'
<genii-around> How can you be using kubuntu when you're using stumpwm ?
<jimmy51__> AciD_: yikes!  that doesn't sound like fun.  i don't know what akonadi is but mine must be working :).
<engromada> my user is in the audio group, if i log the user in using the default WM, sound is fine
<AciD_> jimmy51__: akonadi is the new engine for managing PIM info (mail, calendar, notes, etc.)
<AciD_> I'm sure it's ok when you don't have years for data to migrate though..
<jimmy51__> AciD_: ah.  is that related to the envelope in the notification area by the clock?  if so... that thing sure doesn't seem to be reliable.
<AciD_> but apart from those problems, the last version of kde is great !
<AciD_> jimmy51__: I don't use the enveloppe, but I guess it's related
<AciD_> do you use kmail or kontact ?
<engromada> Daskreech: if i log the user in using the default WM, sound is fine. (i think that means it's in the audo group)
<Daskreech> might just mean that pulseaudio is kicking in. but type "groups" in the terminal to see what groups you are in
<engromada> yeah i failed! i'm not in the audio group!
<engromada> thanks, hopefully that'll sort it
<engromada> I'm thinking perhaps my audio drivers aren't starting. trying to find out how i determine the names of the drivers so i can try to start em!
<adarshajoisa> how do i make my okular read chm documents?
<BluesKaj> engromada, aplay -l will list the soundcard
<engromada> what about driver info? i'm trying to run "sudo modprobe snd-[NAME OF YOUR SOUNDCARD'S DRIVER]" from the community support page
<genii-around> If you know the VENDOR:DEVICE-ID code of your soundcard it would help to know what driver it's supposed to use. If it's a pci device you can usually see it at the end of each device line with: lspci -nn
<BluesKaj> en
<BluesKaj> modprobe loads the driver if it's available engromada .lspci -nn | grep -i audio should show it
<engromada> okay, let me try that
<BluesKaj> engromada, you can always pastebin the output so we can have a look
<t0ntin> hi all. Some task bar items (programs, folders) appear to the left side of the ones already open. Is there a way to fix that?
<BluesKaj> engromada, some cards don't show the exact module name , try this command instead , cat /proc/asound/modules
<engromada> http://pastebin.com/n9YugWRM okay, didn't think of that, that was my output
<engromada> okay my output for that one is http://pastebin.com/6bFNLWUc
<BluesKaj> ok the default is card 0 , snd_hda_intel, engromada , so sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel , should load it if it isn't already
<t0ntin> hi all. Some task bar items (programs, folders) appear to the left side of the ones already open. Is there a way to fix that?
<BluesKaj> engromada, also check alsmixer in the terminal, make sure the auto mute hasn't muted the master ctrl or any relavent vol ctrls
<BluesKaj> err alsamixer
<engromada> hmm, strange.
<engromada> all my levels are fine, nothing is muted
<engromada> this is really bizzare
<BluesKaj> engromada, ok open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, add this line if it isn't already there , options snd_hda_intel index=0 , save the file
<BluesKaj> then run sudo alsa force-reload
<BluesKaj> engromada, open that file with root permissions
<engromada> WIN!
<engromada> three nice buckets of eternal gratitude to you, sir/maddam!
<engromada> is that going to automagically work each time i log in now?
<BluesKaj> engromada, it should , if alsa loads it will as well :)
<engromada> beautiful. i hope some day i'll be able to sort stuff out for people like that. so incredibly much to learn
<BluesKaj> engromada, I installed anew m-audio soundcard a while back and it took me 10 days of googling and searching the internet for clues on various tutorails on how to fix my no soundcard recognition probl, so put all the knowledge into atextfile so i wouldn't forget ...learned some stuff along the way :)
<BluesKaj> engromada, I wish there was amore systematic approach one could take to solve sound probs, but it's difficult when even withe same soundcard and drivers differnt problems arise ,, there's no logic to it
<engromada> i just stuck all your advice into a file, too! I knew i should come here after about an hour of google-frustration... lots of clued-up people in here!
<BluesKaj> we learn from experience :)
<engromada> with that glorious sucsess, i'm off to the pub for a swift couple! thanks :)
<BluesKaj> engromada, np , have fun :)
<andantino> just installed kubuntu and i cannot figure out how to set my clock to 12 hour time
<genii-around> In case others want to know: System settings... Common appearance and Behavior section .. Locale ... Date and Time tab on right ... put pH:MM:SS AMPM  in field labelled Time Format, hit Apply
<BluesKaj> genii-around, yeah that procedure works in 11.10 , but it didn't work for me in 11.04
<genii-around> Interesting
<BluesKaj> it kept reverting to 24 hrs time even with AM:PM
<BluesKaj> or UTC or martial or what ever it's called these days
<Lug> bonsoir
<BluesKaj> good day
<Lug> not so bad and you
<BluesKaj> good thanks
<Lug> where are you from ?
<BluesKaj> Lug, do you have a question ?
<BluesKaj> about kubuntu.
<BarkingFish> !info opensync-module-python oneiric
<ubottu> Package opensync-module-python does not exist in oneiric
<BarkingFish> !info opensync-module-python
<kubb> I am using Linux kubuntu 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kubb> Linux kubuntu 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kubb> and have HP C7280 printer. When I turn the printer off it hangs the system. Anyone know where I can report this bug
<kubb> This guy has the same problem https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=126251
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<kubb> Re printer bug reported earlier it does not crash with kernel v3.0.0.11 so pproblem is with 3.0.0.12
<Unit193> FloodBotK2 is so greedy...
<TheLastProject> Dammit FloodBot, stop flooding the chat!
<mime1111> any idea to make work auto-hide in crystal? thnx ppl
<carlo> salve
<thormchristensen> hi all
<fire`lala> hi
<thormchristensen> anyone familiar with both fedora and ubuntu?
<fire`lala> does anyone experience a crashing plasma-desktop with 4.7.3?
<thormchristensen> i cant use wireless on my laptop under ubuntu, but it works in fedora
#kubuntu 2011-11-15
<shysoft> I have kubuntu installed on a virtual machine and after upgrading to 11.10, the machine won't boot. It gets to the 'Kubuntu' splash screen and just stays there.
<Daskreech> shysoft: press esc when it's loading or edit the grub line to say nosplash
<Daskreech> You can see what it's hanging on then
<Daskreech> thormchristensen: what's the kernel versions in each?
<Daskreech> I'm liable to guess the version of the kernel in fedora is newer
<shysoft> Daskreech: how do you edit the grub line to say nosplash? I attempted to edit /etc/default/grub but I was told that it was a read only file system.
<Resistance> shysoft:  if the system is mounted as read only i dont think you can except at the grub screen :/
<shysoft> How do you navigate to the grub screen?
 * szal guesses that someone forgot to edit w/ privileges
<shysoft> Okay, so i looks like it's hanging at 'Checking battery state..." . . .
<Daskreech> shysoft: no you can do it when the computer is booting. There is a point when it says press any button to get menu before the splash screen
<Daskreech> press the button and yuo will get a list of kernels. edit the one at the top and look for the word splash and remove it
<Daskreech> Then press ctrl+X to continue booting (this is a temporary one time change) you shoudln't get a splash screen but instead a detailed listing of what's happening
<shysoft> Okay, so I'm looking at the detailed listing and it appears as if it hangs on 'Checking battery state..." Does this mean anything?
<carlo> salve
<carlo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Daskreech> shysoft: Is it a laptop?
<shysoft> No. It's a virtual machine.
<Guest17910> Guest17910
<Daskreech> shysoft: ah has it ever booted?
<Daskreech> If not might want to start without acpi
<shysoft> It booted until I upgraded to 11.10.
<Daskreech> aok well try booting with noscpi
<Daskreech> noacpi
<Daskreech> edit the grub command as before and add noapic to it
<carlo> salve
<carlo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Daskreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Daskreech>  :)
<Daskreech>  if it helps
<Daskreech> How are you carlo?
 * szal notes that it's almost always Italians who try to !list here
<JoeSomebody> i gather kubuntu users are less than the number of ubuntu users, seems weird, cause i prefer kde4 over linux, windows and mac GUIs, to each his own i guess huh?
<JoeSomebody> a few bugs perhaps , but still i prefer it :)
<JoeSomebody> nice job whoever on kubuntu
<Daskreech> JoeSomebody: I'll note that there are less Linux users than IOS users though Linux is way better (with more apps!)
<Daskreech> Don't try puzzle certain things. Just use what works out well for you :)
<JoeSomebody> me first, then friends, i hope to be able to support small stuff, my friend calls me and wants me to fix his facebook, again, he's virused again, i said man it's time to look at linux for sheer safety as you get hit every week lately :)
<JoeSomebody> probably gonna spend the 88 pounds for some support too
<JoeSomebody> its not a lot
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> Sure I'd take 88 pounds to support Linux :)
<JoeSomebody> i don't really know if i'll need it , but i'm looking at it like an insurance
<Daskreech> Fair enough
<jamil_1> someone asked for me ?
<ScottyK> I've got Kubuntu 11.10 on my netbook and love it. I also have a notebook, and would like to see what the netbook version looks like on it. Is it a major hassle to switch over? Would I be able to switch back to the "normal" desktop version? Thanks
<guest123> Kopete can't connect to MSN messenger anymore for me. Does anyone have any idea why?
<szal> !msn
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<szal> dang, I thought we had one for that..
<hays> Any firefox users here with dual displays?
<hays> I seem to be suffering from a weird bug
<szal> anyhoo, the n-th protocol change; a workaround exists afaik
<guest123> So basically another MSNP protocol change?
<guest123> Do you know where that workaround is by any chance? Any information sources about the problem and/or fix would be awesome if you know where they are. Thanks. :)
<guest123> I figured it must've been something like that.
<Daskreech> guest123: MIght be an MSN change
<Daskreech> check in the #pidgin channel
<guest123> Whatever it is is affecting Meebo as well.
<Daskreech> Might be just another server name change
<szal> Daskreech: what's #pidgin got to do w/ Kopete?
<Daskreech> szal: the connection between them?
<Daskreech> You can use kopete to talk to people using pidgin
<qbit> I don not use msn so I don't know for sure, but I thought there was an update in the last day or two to a lib, I think libmsn that was supposed to fix this
<qbit> not sure, though, just I think I just saw libmsn, or something like that in the list of updates I just did a few hours ago
<qbit> and since I don't use msn I can't be sure
<Daskreech> libmsn might be a good thing to check
<guest123> I found the fix for MSN.
<guest123> For anyone else who wants to know.
<guest123> (Whoever was speaking to me earlier, thanks for the hint)
<guest123> libmsn 4.1 exhibits the problem, while libmsn4.2 has the fix.
<guest123> In oniric they have 4.1, but precise has the 4.2 package.
<guest123> So just get the 4.2 package off of packages.ubuntu.com and install it.
<guest123> It now works wonderfully for me. :)
<guest123> Direct link: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libmsn0.3
<phunyguy> fantastic. I think a bad network cable was the source of my browsing trouble.  I replaced them all, seems to be flawless now.
<phunyguy> now I have one final issue.  How can I restore my profile back to default completely?
<phunyguy> kill the folder?
<phunyguy> brb
<phunyguy> nevermind. :(  Internet fail.
<Daskreech> Good call qbit
<phunyguy> f-f-f-f-f-fail.
<phunyguy> internet is still broken.
<phunyguy> so far I have replaced everything network related hardware-wise
<phunyguy> reinstalled Kubuntu and copied my home folder
<phunyguy> deleted my home folder thinking it was something in that - let it rebuild
<phunyguy> SAME THING.
<phunyguy> I am NOW convinced it is Kubuntu related.
<phunyguy> none of my other PCs have this issue
<Daskreech> What's the problem?
<phunyguy> browsing keels over here and there
<phunyguy> sites time out, aptitude wont run when looking for external content, etc
<phunyguy> works good for 5 minutes, then bombs out for a minute or so, over and over, like clockwork
<phunyguy> odd part is, ktorrent has solid activity during that (if it did already, if not, it still happens )
<phunyguy> seems to be purely http related
<phunyguy> http/s
<Daskreech> Does it bomb out with an error?
<Daskreech> Sounds a lot like a DNS error
<phunyguy> yes it sounds like DNS
<phunyguy> socket timeouts
<phunyguy> is the error in rekonq
<Daskreech> socket errors ?
<Daskreech> Hmm
<phunyguy> have 3 other PCs on my network, 2 kubuntu, and one ubuntu (all 11.10), no issues
<Daskreech> I don't know i have a really funky router here that does crap like that
<Daskreech> The router itself will disappear from the network
<phunyguy> lmao
<Daskreech> And will cause DNS errors but only to some machines
<phunyguy> model?
<Daskreech> Others will be fine
<phunyguy> soudns exactly like my issue
<phunyguy> sounds*
<Daskreech> Some rubbish the ISP ismaking us use so they can control the DNS and inject ads into the search pages
<phunyguy> ack!
<Daskreech>  But the main difference is it randomly chooses a machine
<phunyguy> I have a linux box with Astaro Security on it
<Daskreech>  if you only have it on one machine i'm more likely to think that it's a websocket issue with kubuntu
<phunyguy> turnkey-firewall distribution
<Daskreech> DOes the Ubuntu machine have the same kernel?
<phunyguy> no actually
<phunyguy> others are 32 bit
<phunyguy> I need my RAM on this PC though
<phunyguy> so 64 bit it is
<phunyguy> well two are 32 bit, the other is 64 bit, but only proxies web traffic from home
<Daskreech> phunyguy: ok have you tried firefox?
<phunyguy> its at work
<phunyguy> yes, happens there too
<phunyguy> as well as chrome
<Daskreech> ok so it's not a Qt issue
<phunyguy> and konsole (aptitude)
<phunyguy> kernel seems logical
<Daskreech> yeah the next layer is kernel
<phunyguy> not sure how to  prove it though
<Daskreech> either jump back one version or forward one version
<phunyguy> :-/
<phunyguy> forward seems more logical to me
<phunyguy> any idea how? lol
<Daskreech> phunyguy: Either way works ;)
<Daskreech> if you have have updated the computer you should have old kernels sitting around so you can just choose an older one when you start up
<phunyguy> rather try a new one
<phunyguy> have other issues too
<phunyguy> (smb)
<phunyguy> slooowwwww
<Daskreech> if you only have the one then you can either check for a newer one or jump to #ubuntu-server and see if they have a newer one testing
<phunyguy> and if you notice, our chat is fine, no timeouts :)
<phunyguy> alright I will try an older one
<phunyguy> brb!
<Daskreech> phunyguy: Yeah cause you already have the connection
<phunyguy_> lol came back too fast
<phunyguy_> silly SSD
<phunyguy_> but yeah no older menu options
<phunyguy_> 3.0.0.12-generic is ut
<phunyguy_> it*
<phunyguy> oh well.  Time to go to bed
<Daskreech> phunyguy: get a newer one then. might be able to get one from #ubuntu-server they handle all kernel level changes and packaging
<phunyguy> any way to just try the server kernel via apt-get?
<Daskreech> sudo apt-get install kernel
<Daskreech> Just saying if they don't have a newer one for the public you may be able to get one that's not quite public yet
<phunyguy> yeah
<phunyguy> thank you for your help
<Daskreech> Suer
<phunyguy> I will bother them tomorrow
<Daskreech> sure
<Daskreech> night
<phunyguy> time for beddie bye
<Daskreech> Socket to them!
<phunyguy> <3 nice
<Duolos> I'm having an issue.  Trying to run unetbootin it asks for the administrator password.  I AM the administrator, but it's not accepting my password.  Sudo does and other system utilities do, but not unetbootin.
<sparrW> After installing nvidia-current-dev I got a new version of nvidia-current and now my nvidia driver and nvidia kernel module don't match. How can I fix that?
<excognac> hi why do i need to add archive.... natty just to insatll adobe reader?
<susundberg> Huh, adobe is propritary software, i am pretty sure natty did not include it in repository
<excognac> i added archive.canonial.partner... natty because adobe page does not have the correct version for my architecture- 64bit
<excognac> works a way better than Okular. I hate say this but this is the truth
<hexacode> anyone here have experience using usb to serial cable for connecting to a cisco router or switch
<hexacode> to get into the IOS
<maxvanceffer> Hi all
<maxvanceffer> Did some body meet bug boot , with message network not fully configured ? wlan is up but no networks found in network manager !
<maxvanceffer> Did some body meet bug on boot , with message network not fully configured ? wlan is up but no networks found in network manager !
<maxvanceffer> eeepc with built in ubuntu
<marcel-venlo> hallo
<marcel-venlo> is er iemand online ?
<Da|Mummy> is there some ready i cant install kubuntu to my netbook?
<Da|Mummy> i have it as a bootable disk on an sd card, and bios first boot from sd card, get to the kubuntu menu, select run kubuntu, because theres no install kubuntu option, and i get a terminal type thing
<Da|Mummy> "to run a command as admin (user root), use sudo <command>. see "man sudo_root" for details."
<Da|Mummy> is the terminal msg im getting
<Da|Mummy> where am i going wrong here?
<Da|Mummy> i installed ubuntu 11.04 just fine
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<kubuntuianer> Hey does anyone know how to sync PIM via funambol or bluetooth? I couldnt find anything except for evolution.
<kubuntuianer> Why isnt kitchensync in the repositories
<punith> hiiiiiiiiiiii
 * szal seems to remember that that was a KDE3 app
<Lynoure> kubuntuianer: it's called emacs.
<Lynoure> =)
<Lynoure> (sorry, bad joke)
<kubuntuianer> Lynoure, dont get it
<Lynoure> kubuntuianer: historically people have been saying emacs comes with everything and a kitchen sink.
<kubuntuianer> did anyone try to use syncevolution under kubuntu? if so did it work?
<MitchMess> is this an active channel?
<Da|Mummy> doesnt seem like it, im struggling getting help
<szal> .oO( impatient kiddies.. )
<MitchMess> :-)
<Da|Mummy> i asked 2 hours ago....
<BluesKaj> Da|Mummy, ask again...some ppl are just joining in NA and can't see your question
<Da|Mummy> flooding was never appropriate
<BluesKaj> it's morning here
<Da|Mummy> is there some ready i cant install kubuntu to my netbook?
<Da|Mummy> i have it as a bootable disk on an sd card, and bios first boot from sd card, get to the kubuntu menu, select run kubuntu, because theres no install kubuntu option, and i get a terminal type thing
<Da|Mummy> "to run a command as admin (user root), use sudo <command>. see "man sudo_root" for details."
<Da|Mummy> is the terminal msg im getting
<Da|Mummy> where am i going wrong here?
<BluesKaj> afaik sd cards aren't bootable
<Da|Mummy> well ive installed current ubuntu from it
<Da|Mummy> and can live cd into ubuntu 11.04 using sd card
<vprints> it seems some graphics related bug
<szal> Da|Mummy: you could have at least taken the time to condense that to 1 or 2 lines ;)
<vprints> try to change boot up graphics setting
<vprints> s
<Da|Mummy> vprints, but if it works fine with ubuntu, why not kubuntu, although i only did try ubuntu 11.04, not the 11.11
<Da|Mummy> change to what....?
<vprints> 11.04 and 11.10 are totally different kernels
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: sd cards are bootable
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, yeah , obviously :)
<vprints> so if one works it does not mean that the other one definetly also works
<phoenix_firebrd> Da|Mummy: is your sd card ok?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, I should have qualified that , didn't know kubuntu was bootable from an sd card
<Da|Mummy> while 11.04 ubuntu seems to work just fine, i did get some sound issues on 11.11, i thought maybe it was a bad update since i was on phone tether at  the time, so maybe newer kernals on 11.11 dont play nice on my netbook?
<Da|Mummy> phoenix_firebrd, ya i just reinstalled ubuntu 11.04 again using that same card
<BluesKaj> 11.10 Da|Mummy , not 11.11
<Da|Mummy> right
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i bought a sd card and a reader just for testing :)
<Da|Mummy> so i should maybe try an older version of kubuntu?
<phoenix_firebrd> Da|Mummy: i think the image was not written to the sd card properly and the boot process drops to bash
<Da|Mummy> suggestion?
<BluesKaj> or it could be the old graphics / grub/ nomodeset , or related problem
<phoenix_firebrd> Da|Mummy: write the image again into the sd card and try booting, it is better you check your sd card for read /right failure
<Da|Mummy> kubuntu has a livecd feature?
<BluesKaj> I guess it must be a novelty thing ...using sd cards
<Da|Mummy> BluesKaj, this whole room is filled with sd cards, not a single usb drive :| i do have adapters though
<BluesKaj> got any cds ?
<Da|Mummy> and id say about 300gb of scattered sd cards laying around
<Da|Mummy> netbook....
<BluesKaj> oh, right
<Da|Mummy> should the initial setup menu give me a livecd option?
<phoenix_firebrd> Da|Mummy: i think it should
<BluesKaj> dunno, did you copy a livecd image?
<phoenix_firebrd> Da|Mummy: what is the software you are using to write the cd image to your sd card
<Da|Mummy> basic ubuntu disk creator
<Da|Mummy> im gonna check sd card with h2testw right now though
<phoenix_firebrd> Da|Mummy: thats good
 * BluesKaj still thinks it the nomodeset or other graphics driver prob at boot/grub
<BluesKaj> it's
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: if so do you have any reason why this happens in 11.10 and not in 11.04?
<BluesKaj> it's quite common in 11.10 , different kernel modules etc
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: so it should happen to everyone who tries to boot from sd card?
<BluesKaj> 11.10 has a lot of unsolved problems ...can't wait til 12.04
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: thats very true
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, not necessarily , the media doesn't have much to do with it from the description , it has to do with graphics drivers not loading X
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: are you talking about Da|Mummy problem?
<BluesKaj> yup
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: what graphics driver are you talking about?
<BluesKaj> but I could be wrong , since there looks like permission thing as well
<BluesKaj> any number of graphics driver both ati and nvidia , even some intel onboards
<Da|Mummy> k, sd card is clean
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: so you say that the graphics driver problem wont be there if he boots from a cd?
<Da|Mummy> thats out of question, either way....its sd or usb
<phoenix_firebrd> Da|Mummy: write the cd image again into the sd card and boot
<BluesKaj> no I didn't say that ...i said the media is probly immaterial
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd,^
<phoenix_firebrd> Da|Mummy: this time if you get any error , note down the full error
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: oh ,,ok
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: we need a lot of testing before a release
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: think about wayland ,:D
 * BluesKaj has thought about wayland but , there's long way to go...hope the devs are working on it
<BluesKaj> in the meantime X is our only choice and must live with it
<kubuntuianer> Hey I installed evolution but unfortunately it tries to use gtk font which makes it very ugly. Is there a way to solve this problem?
<fire`lala> remove it again? scnr ;)
<vprints> :D
<kubuntuianer> fire`lala^^ well it is the only way to sync via bluetooth...
<vprints> roland: tere
<BluesKaj> kubuntuianer, you can set it to use kde fonts in gtk apps in system settings
<roland> vprints: tere
<vprints> kogemata jäi .ee silma :D
<Da|Mummy> hmm, well heres my error trying 10.04 from sd
<Da|Mummy> Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot
<vprints> niisama hängid siin või mingi mure kubuntuga? :)
<Da|Mummy> vesamenu.c32: not a COM32R image
<roland> mul IRC tööjuures koguaeg töötab ja see lihtsalt üks nendest kanalitest, kuhu automaatselt ühinetakse
<roland> vahetevahel küsib/aitab nii nagu oskab
<vprints> :)
<vprints> tule estobuntu kanalisse ka siis :D
<roland> praegu üritan SSD'd tööle panna
<fire`lala> damn u plasma-desktop
<kubuntuianer> BluesKaj, I already did. Gimp looks just fine. But this is not working on evolution
<fire`lala> it crashes every 10 minutes
<fire`lala> very annoying
<BluesKaj> yup Da|Mummy, looks like the vesa driver (default) won't boot X , are you using a 32 bit image on a 64 bit machine ?
<fire`lala> is there any plan to provide an updated version of plasma-desktop (kde sc 4.7.3)
<fire`lala> before the next release
<fire`lala> there are fixes for the crashes I experience, but I don't want to patch the package myself
<BluesKaj> fire`lala, yes, it's in the backports afaik
<BluesKaj> fire`lala,  , have you tried a dist-upgrade?
<fire`lala> not today :)
<fire`lala> I'll have a look
<Da|Mummy> no, im quite sure this is a 32bit atom
<phoenix_firebrd> Da|Mummy: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-mint-84/trying-to-boot-linux-mint-9-from-usb-flash-drive-vesamenu-c32-not-a-com32r-image-829397/
<fire`lala> BluesKaj: I have 4:4.7.3a-0ubuntu0.1~ppa1 installed
<fire`lala> and there's no update available in the update or backport ppas
<Da|Mummy> ok phoenix_firebrd looks like that link got me through that step, booting into livecd now i guess
<phoenix_firebrd> Da|Mummy: ok
<BluesKaj> check your sources.list.d  for kubuntu backports, fire`lala
<fire`lala> BluesKaj: well, it's there ... still no update, what's the supposed version of this update in backports?
<phunyguy_work> hellooooooooo!!
<phunyguy_work> it's a happy day.
<BluesKaj> fire`lala, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<fire`lala> BluesKaj: yes, but that doesn't help, because the latest plasma-desktop keeps crashing and AFAICS there's no newer package in this PPA. I already have the kde sc 4.7.3 packages installed.
<kubuntuianer> can you tell me how to import addressbook.db in kontact?
<BluesKaj> ok , I thought you hadn't installed the latest kde , fire`lala , I misunderstood
<fire`lala> thank you anyway :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Da|Mummy: what happened?
<Sitaup> Hi everyone,  Today at 5 pm this ( ---->http://blogs.kde.org/node/4491<----) will end and KDE will lose the opportunity to win 1000 euros. You can vote even though you're not from Germany. Spend some of your time, you can vote three times. If you like KDE support it. Have a nice day.
<phoenix_firebrd> Sitaup: i have a doubt
<Sitaup> Tell me
<phoenix_firebrd> Sitaup: does the website check my ip or mac id?
<kubuntuianer> I installed syncevolution on my kubuntu machine which is working very well. Unfortunately it only works with evolution. How can I import the contacts I see in evolution to kmail / kontact? There is a addressbook.db in /.local/share/evolution/addressbook/system/. What can I do?
<phoenix_firebrd> Sitaup: i am having 3 more mail ids
<Sitaup> No
<Sitaup> ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> Sitaup: so i can vote more?
<Sitaup> Yes, you can
<phoenix_firebrd> Sitaup: good
<kubuntuianer> Another option would be that I use evolution. But it doesn't use qt so it looks very ugly. I appreciate it if you can help me on this or the other issue
<fire`lala> kubuntuianer: normally there's an option to choose the "GTK+ appearance"
<fire`lala> it's in system settings => application appearance
<kubuntuianer> fire`lala, this option is already activated
<fire`lala> then I don't know :(
<phoenix_firebrd> vote for kde  https://verein.ing-diba.de/sonstiges/10115/kde-ev
<BarkingFish> kubuntuianer: there used to be an interaction plugin between synce and kde, unfortunately it's not available anymore - iirc the last time it was tested it failed to build
<BarkingFish> if I remember, it was because it was using the older kdelibs, from somewhere round version 3 i think
<kubuntuianer> mh.... too bad. It is very sad seeing no real solution
<BarkingFish> kubuntuianer: Actually, I am wrong.
<kubuntuianer> BarkingFish, what do you meen
<BarkingFish> are you trying to sync from a mobile device?
<kubuntuianer> yes
<BarkingFish> right, try this.
<BarkingFish> one sec
<BarkingFish> have you got the PPA for synce stored in your software sources?
<kubuntuianer> BarkingFish, yes
<BarkingFish> ah, ok then.
<BarkingFish> Cause synce-kpm is still available through that source
<Quetzalcoatl> hi. i have 2 kwin processes that are zombie. what can i do ?
<BarkingFish> kubuntuianer: I have the same issues here, I'm using an HP iPAQ hw6515 on Windows Mobile 2003, and synce syncs that up perfectly.
<kubuntuianer> BarkingFish, I try it :)
<BarkingFish> I don't know what your mobile's OS is, but I'm pretty sure we should be able to do something with it
<kubuntuianer> BarkingFish, Nokia Symbian S60v3. Well Sync works but I still just see the contacts in evolution
<kubuntuianer> synce-kpm is installed
<phunyguy_work> anyone have any idea where the bookmarks are stored in rekonq?
<kubuntuianer> wait...
<phoenix_firebrd> phunyguy_work: why, do you want to edit it or clear it?
<phunyguy_work> sync
<phunyguy_work> dropbox sync
<phunyguy_work> phoenix_firebrd: ^^
<BarkingFish> hm
<BarkingFish> Have you set up the GUI for synce to get more than just contacts?
<phoenix_firebrd> phunyguy_work: ok, wait let me check
<kubuntuianer> BarkingFish, no I try this as well
<kubuntuianer> BarkingFish, I can't choose anything else. So I have to work with "Contacts". Do I have to start synce-kpm? Because when I do so I cant click on anything.
<BarkingFish> kubuntuianer: no, you shouldn't have to start synce-kpm - it should start automagically as a KDE bridge with synce
<BarkingFish> when you start synce, it should follow
<kubuntuianer> ok
<kubuntuianer> BarkingFish, should Kontacts automatically recognize new contacts?
<kubuntuianer> Maybe I have to import them somehow
<BarkingFish> kubuntuianer: I don't use Kontact here, so I'm afraid I don't know.
<phoenix_firebrd> phunyguy_work:  /home/phoenix/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/bookmarks.xml
<BluesKaj> kubuntuianer, afaik you need to set the options in kmail to import or autosave new contacts, but autosave can fill your contact list in a hurry if you use the app at work :)
<phunyguy_work> AHH konqueror folder
<BluesKaj> without filters
<phunyguy_work> forgot they use the same stuff
<phoenix_firebrd> phunyguy_work: ya, both use the same file
<kubuntuianer> BluesKaj, how can I activate the autosave function?
<DaMummy> well, looks like i got kubuntu going, but im not getting sound through youtube...
<phoenix_firebrd> phunyguy_work: can drop sync a hidden folder?
<BluesKaj> kubuntuianer, there should be an option in kmail settings...I haven't used kmail in a while so I cant recall exactly
<DaMummy> touchscreen doesnt work :|
<phunyguy_work> I am doing it different, phoenix_firebrd, I am moving the real file to the drop box folder, then symlinking it in the hidden folder
<phoenix_firebrd> phunyguy_work: thats a good iead
<phoenix_firebrd> phunyguy_work: thats a good idea
<phunyguy_work> works!
<phunyguy_work> let me update a bookmark and see if dropbox gets activity
<phunyguy_work> yup.  good to go
<phoenix_firebrd> phunyguy_work: good
<phunyguy_work> thanks phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> phunyguy_work: yw
<DaMummy> kubuntu doesnt do touscreen?
<phoenix_firebrd> phunyguy_work: have you voted for kde?
<phunyguy_work> ssshhh sssshhh sssshh I will
<phunyguy_work> lol
<phoenix_firebrd> phunyguy_work: time is short
<Quetzalcoatl>  i have 2 kwin processes that are zombie. what can i do ?
<Quetzalcoatl> so, anyone can help me with 2*kwin zombies ?
<BluesKaj> Quetzalcoatl,zombie processes are already dead
<Resistance> as well, no need to repeat :P
<Resistance> we saw you the first time
<Resistance> Quetzalcoatl:  killall -9 kwin
<BluesKaj> Resistance, -9 is for zombies?
<Quetzalcoatl> Resistance: i did already that but for some reason when i reboot those 2 zombies are there and i wanna to get rid of them
<Resistance> BluesKaj:  -9 is for pesky programs that dont die
<Resistance> BluesKaj:  and for those that fail to die with -9, i reserve -SEGV
<Resistance> :P
 * BluesKaj stays away from the at one
<phoenix_firebrd> Quetzalcoatl: what is your kde version
<Resistance> BluesKaj:  usually -9 works ;P
<Quetzalcoatl> 4.7.2
<Resistance> segv is mah last resort
<BluesKaj> pesky is amatter of opinion ...don't think I'd leave iy up to killall to choose :)
<Quetzalcoatl> phoenix: is the last version that's included in oneiric
<phoenix_firebrd> Quetzalcoatl: can you start a new session everytime you login instead of restoring a previous session
<Quetzalcoatl> what i noticed since i installed 11.10 (fresh install) is that the applications are closing a little bit slower
<Quetzalcoatl> firefox for instance had a zombie process even if it was runnig
<phoenix_firebrd> Quetzalcoatl: i had that problem
<phoenix_firebrd> Quetzalcoatl: try starting with a new session for solving the kwin issue
<Quetzalcoatl> phoenix: i will try.
<Quetzalcoatl> phoenix: is there a file where i can specify to start every time a new session ??
<Quetzalcoatl> i'll be back
<nom_> hugh
<nom_> mais ou suis je
<Quetzalcoatl> i'm back. same
<PolitikerNEU__> Äh - blöde Frage, aber wie benutzt man ironhide richtig?
<PolitikerNEU__> Also so, dass es für ein bestimmtes Programm den nvidia-server startet
<PolitikerNEU__> äh - die nvidia-Grafikkarte verwendet
<PolitikerNEU__> sorry, wrong channel
<PolitikerNEU__> but I think I will reask the question here: How do I use ironhide "correctly" (in order to let the nvidia graphics card be used for a certain application)
<BluesKaj> poi running dual graphics on a laptop ?
<PolitikerNEU__> yeah
<PolitikerNEU__> intel/nvidia
<PolitikerNEU__> in order to save power, normally just the intel chip is active - but if I need more power, I would like to switch on the nvidia gpu. ironhide should support that but I can't see how I could use it
<PolitikerNEU__> I only know it basically should work because nvidia-settings can be accessed through ironhide configuration but not if startet seperately
<BluesKaj> PolitikerNEU__ , what's that feature called again ? There's been a problem with those on kubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> Quetzalcoatl: oops i didnt get alert since you didnt use my nick
<PolitikerNEU__> well - actually, as I said, I am in the wrong channel - I use XFCE. I don't know how this feature is called exactly, but it just switches on and off the nvidia gpu
<Quetzalcoatl> phoenix: same thing
<Quetzalcoatl> phoenix:dont worry
<phoenix_firebrd> Quetzalcoatl: you can specify that in system settings
<phoenix_firebrd> Quetzalcoatl: system settings -> startup and shutdown -> session management
<Quetzalcoatl> phoenix: i did, restarted, and the result is the same
<phoenix_firebrd> Quetzalcoatl: set the default leave option to "end the current session" and set the on login option to "start with an empty session"
<Quetzalcoatl> phoenix: i dont understand how after a few weeks (after a fresh install) of use kwin is zombie
<Quetzalcoatl> but i think i can live for a while with 2 zombies inside my kubu box
<Quetzalcoatl> :))
<BluesKaj> Quetzalcoatl, kwin isn't the zombie , just aprocess that's dead in kwin
<Quetzalcoatl> BluesKaj: i see.
<BarkingFish> is there any way in kubuntu of getting myself back to firefox 4 through the archive repos please?  half the plugins I want aren't working with firefox issuing stuff so dang fast.
<BarkingFish> I don't want to compile it from source, so looking for alternatives to that if possible
<szal> give the respective add-on devs a kick in the shizzles if you think you need those add-ons ;)
<BarkingFish> szal: I've kicked them in the family jewels on several occasions, one said she's giving up cause firefox are issuing faster than she can code.
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, which plugins ?
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: Totem - doesn't work.  VLC - Crashes Firefox 7.0.1 .  Moonlight - refuses to install.
<_jam> using kmail, when my internet connection dies and kmail times out, it never reconnects. before 11.10, this would happen, but if I restarted kmail it would start working
<_jam> now, it seems like the imap handler is external to kmail
<BluesKaj> why moonlight and totem ..both are clunky , the vlc plugin should work tho
<_jam> so, I probably need to restart that handler. but how can I do that?
<BarkingFish> moonlight is needed cause it's the only plugin i know which can handle Sliverlight streams. Nothing else I've tried can do that.
<tgr> How do I stop the api.opendesktop.org login nag? I don't have (and don't want) an account, but this nag pops up every few minutes. I've closed every widget I can see, but presumably there's one that I won't see until I enter my non-existent login details :(
<_jam> tgr: if you open the 'add widgets' menu, every added widget will have a check mark on it
<_jam> i'm not sure if you can remove the widget from there (you might be able to), but at least you'll know what you are looking for
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: the vlc plugin has crashed more than Dale Earnhardt, and I just want stuff that works.  If that means backpedalling 3 versions of firefox, so be it.
<BarkingFish> I don't see what Mozilla's obsession with "damn, we have to get this out faster" is anyway :P
<BarkingFish> better to have a stable version than one with more holes than swiss cheese and more bugs than an entomology lab
<szal> "release early, release often" <- basic principle of OSS development
<BarkingFish> szal: "release stable, get less complaints from pissed off users" < - basic principle of me.
<BarkingFish> :)
<_jam> but yea, I really need to find a fix for this kmail thing. I don't feel like restarting kde everytime I sleep my laptop
<_jam> since that kinda defeats the purpose of sleeping the laptop
<BarkingFish> if we were to do it as fast as mozilla, i mean issuing kubuntu, we'd have been round the alphabet two or three times with release names.
<tgr> _jam: Thanks, I suppose that's a start. There are a couple of things checked in there that I don't see on my desktop, so the question does seem to be how to remove them.
<BarkingFish> anyway, what I want to do is backport to Firefox 3.6.17 or Firefox 4.0.whatever and get the stuff I want working, to work :)
<_jam> you want stable, but you are using moonlight?
<BarkingFish> _jam: that was last released 7 months ago.
<BarkingFish> It's more stable than the browser it's being written for
<szal> BarkingFish: if you want maximum reliability, use LTS or Debian-stable ;)
<_jam> FF7 is definitely more stable than FF3 or FF4
<BarkingFish> _jam: on the minus side, hardly anything flaming works with it :)
<BarkingFish> I'd be better off using lynx!
<_jam> what is stopping you?
<_jam> this is hardly the place to complain about firefox anyway
<BarkingFish> I know that
<BarkingFish> I came to ask for advice on getting a backport or older version of firefox, not for a full on discussion of why I wanted it
<_jam> you could follow the instructions on setting up firefox on a thumbdrive (portable firefox i think it is called)
<_jam> but instead of setting it up on a thumbdrive, just do it in a special folder. download an old firefox binary, and proceed that way
<BarkingFish> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, have you tried reinstalling mozilla-plugin-vlc ?
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: twice, it crashes consistently, regardless of what I try to play
<BluesKaj> vlc crashes or ff ?
<BarkingFish> firefox
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, , maybe it's a flash problem
<BarkingFish> it happens even when I'm not using flash stuff, even if i'm streaming .pls files, it still dies.
<BluesKaj> using totem plugins as well ?
<BarkingFish> totem doesn't play anything whatsoever
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, got any urls we can test ?
<BarkingFish> sure, gimme a sec
<mr-rich> BarkingFish: Have you tried starting FF in a terminal window and looking at the error output when it crashes?
<BarkingFish> nope, I can do that and pastebin the results if you want
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, it crashes when trying to play media
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: granted ... running it in a term and checking error output may have some clues ...
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: it may tell us if it's FF or a plugin that's crashing FF ...
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: here's one to start on from the URL's i've tried: http://176.28.2.237:9000
<mr-rich> BarkingFish: unable to connect
<BarkingFish> brilliant. Now firefox has crashed, and this time it's taken Plasma with it
<mr-rich> BarkingFish: fresh install or upgrade?
<BarkingFish> fresh install
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, I just played tha t teddy radio with alsaplayer , no prob
<mr-rich> BarkingFish: have you tried installing the "Additional Drivers" package from Muon or Apper?
<BarkingFish> mr-rich: yes, everything I need, I have
<BarkingFish> another one for you to try with the vlc plugin: http://www.wdr.de/wdrlive/media/wdr2.m3u
<mr-rich> BarkingFish: FF may not be the problem, just a symtom of something else ...
<BarkingFish> those are the only two I can find in the history at the moment
<mr-rich> BarkingFish: run FF in a term and pastebin the output ...
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, maybe you should set the default player to something else for audio streams
<BarkingFish> Radio Teddy is the IP address, and the other one is Westdeutscher Rundfunk, both german
<grasiani> hi
<SaEeDIRHA> hey guys , i have installed Nvida graphic driver from its website , and when it overwrites xorg.conf file , the desktop does not load up after reboot
<SaEeDIRHA> can you tell me what is causing this problem and how can i fix it ?
<phunyguy_work> ok, up and running on the 3.0.0.14-generic kernel.  We shall see what happens
<grasiani> anyone knows how to install packages from a kubuntu flashdrive? (no internet on kubuntu machine, need make to compile the wifi driver)
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, yeah , that german one is justa blank black page and hitting enter crashes it here too
<BarkingFish> which, the WDR one?
<mr-rich> BarkingFish: WDR working fine here in FF ...
<mr-rich> BarkingFish: Female DJ speaking German ... :)
<BarkingFish> That should be who I normally listen to, Cathrin Brackmann
<BarkingFish> This thing is a pain in the [i can't repeat this]
<BarkingFish> I'm just moving some stuff around, will do firefox from a terminal in a sec - i'll put the vlc plugin on for all audio & see what happens :)
<rotsy> hey guys
<rotsy> i am just starting to use kubuntu
<phunyguy_work> no way!
<rotsy> can anyone help me configure kontact
<phunyguy_work> just ask your question
<BarkingFish> mr-rich: BluesKaj - looks like I found a plugin which works.  gecko-mediaplayer is coping with WDR and Radio Teddy...
<BarkingFish> i'll still switch to the VLC one and catch the output from that.
<mr-rich> BarkingFish: does anything else crash Plasma?
<BarkingFish> o
<BarkingFish> *no
<BarkingFish> sorry, busted keyboard :)
<BarkingFish> i just went to do the content plugin management, and lo, plasma went again.
<BarkingFish> This is becoming a damn joke.
<mr-rich> BarkingFish: good luck ... gotta go ...
<BarkingFish> ok
<mr-rich> BarkingFish: did FF go too?
<BarkingFish> i think my best bet is to migrate down to 10.04 LTS, looks to be my safest option.
<BarkingFish> mr-rich: yes
<BarkingFish> !info firefox lucid
<mr-rich> run it in a term ...
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.24+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 11153 kB, installed size 30064 kB
<mr-rich> But I do have to go ...
<BarkingFish> ok
<BarkingFish> thanks anyway :)
<BarkingFish> i will see what's dying now, i just killed plasma-desktop of my own free will, started that from a terminal, and now I'm gonna start firefox, and see what kills one or the other
<BluesKaj> yeah BarkingFish , the url works in vlc
<_jam> and figured out my kmail problem. have to kill -9 all the akonadi_imap_resource processes
<DarkriftX> why in the hell does kpackagekit insist on telling me there is an upgrade every 5-10 minutes?
<DarkriftX> did someone seriously think that was acceptable?
<_jam> Yea, I turned off auto checking for that and just have cron to an aptitude update at like 4a every day
<_jam> I also have it do an aptitude safe-ugprade -d, so that when I do decide to update, I don't have to wait for any downloads
<_jam> ok, so now, where did all my wireless passwords go
<_jam> ?
<BluesKaj> just turn off the notifications
<SaEeDIRHA> hey, i have problem with my graphic card, its nvidia GT54M , once i install the driver from website and it overwrites xorg.conf file , the desktop does not show up when i reboot
<BluesKaj> DarkriftX, ^
<DarkriftX> yeah, but I use those notifications for normal updates
<SaEeDIRHA> GT540M *
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: whatever caused this, I've caught.  Plasma died on me, and drKonqi caught it, it's producing a backtrace now
<DarkriftX> its the distupdate that is annoying me
<BarkingFish> that's a first too, a 3 Star backtrace :P
<BluesKaj> SaEeDIRHA, why are you using the driver from the website , whynot use the recommended driver in addtional drivers
<BarkingFish> gotta be something serious :0
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj,  i did , but that doesnt seem to load drivers module
<BluesKaj> SaEeDIRHA, did you reboot after install
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, and all the desktops effects are inactive
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj,  yes i did
<_jam> but seriously, can anyone point me on how to import my old wireless keys into network manager. It seems to have forgotten that information
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, it shows the KUBUNTU splashscreen , but then it stops
<SaEeDIRHA> and i cannot event terminate x with ctrl+alt+f1
<_jam> I see a bunch of network connection files in .kde/share/apps/networkmanagement/connections but they aren't being read, apparently
<BluesKaj> SaEeDIRHA, hold the shift key down right after the BIOS scrn til the grub menu appears .. I think you may have the nomodeset issue with nvidia
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: One crash, plus backtrace - mr-rich, if you're still watching, http://paste.ubuntu.com/739323/
<BarkingFish> got a full backtrace which has also been filed with KDE's bug tracker
<grasiani> testing irc client. hello nice people
<BluesKaj> hi grasiani
<grasiani> it works!  hi, BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> LimeChat for Mac , never heard of it :)
<grasiani> free, works pretty well
<grasiani> so, I just installed kubuntu on a desktop using a flash drive. I need the package make to compile the wifi driver.
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, it seems its a common problem , i am googling it now
<grasiani> and mac isn't that bad, but i need my shiny kubuntu with internet :D
<BluesKaj> grasiani, good to see something free in the mac world :)
<BluesKaj> SaEeDIRHA, look here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<grasiani> and I don't know if it's possible to install packages from this flash drive (I aso have the kubuntu iso) using apt-get
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj,  i am going though xorg log file , it loads the Nvidia driver module
<SaEeDIRHA> but latest error is "No device detected"
<SaEeDIRHA> then Fatal error: "no screen found "
<SaEeDIRHA> :(
<BluesKaj> SaEeDIRHA, apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> SaEeDIRHA, did you get to the grub menu ?
<SaEeDIRHA> yeah , that works fine ,  i am in bash now
<SaEeDIRHA> that command shows the current install version
<grasiani> does anyone replied my question? I got disconnected (yes, my first time in irc)
<BluesKaj> SaEeDIRHA, ok , sudo nano /etc/default/grub , find the line with "quiet splash" . make the line into "quiet spalsh nomodeset" , save the file (ctl+o) , enter, then leave with ctl+x , then sudo update-grub ,now reboot
<NIX-Knight> is there a way to separate task manager from the default panel for virtual desktops?
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, i have problem with graphic cards , not the boot process
<BluesKaj> gras yes but it may be commented with # in the sources.list , the reson being the repositories on the internet contain updates to installed packages that may need updating/upgrading
<BluesKaj> SaEeDIRHA,  yeah , but that's the graphics card problem , the mode set has to be bypassed so the graphics driver will load
<BluesKaj> loaad X that is
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj,  it does load according to the xorg.0.log file
<bigbrovar> I should be upgrading to kubuntu 11.10 later today. Any heads up?
<BluesKaj> SaEeDIRHA, it may load but in the wrong mode
<BluesKaj> sound and graphics , bigbrovar
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, ok , let me try that
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj:  U mean there is a regression in sound and graphics?
<BluesKaj> bigbrovar, regression ? no just make sureyou nresearch your graphjivcs card on 11.10 , and some sound modules need to be modprobed after install
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, now its even worse, the graphic resolution is very low
<SaEeDIRHA> and old problem still exists
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj: my graphic and sound card are pretty generic Intel cards worked out of the box on all version of buntu since 10.04
<BluesKaj> some intel sound card modules don't work after the upgrade to 11.10 , it's a toss up
<BluesKaj> bigbrovar, ^
<BluesKaj>  SaEeDIRHA , you should really remove that proprietary graphics driver and use the recommended one now
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj: that's messed up. I will check for sound from the lived once am ready.  Thanks for that heads up.
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, ok , but recommended driver uses the default configuration and all the desktops effects are disabled :(
<BluesKaj> the defau configuration is the nouveau driver , which disables the desktop effects , hence the recommended driver which will kick in the desktop effects whern you enable them ..the driver should be the nvidia-current 280.13 or higher
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, it is 280.13
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, how can i enable desktops effects ?
<BluesKaj> SaEeDIRHA, kmenu>computer>system settings>desktop effects
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, once i done that , it gives me the list of effects that cannot be enabled
<SaEeDIRHA> such as Blur, Box Switch ,.....
<SaEeDIRHA> screenshots
<SaEeDIRHA> and so on
<SaEeDIRHA> almost every effects cannot be activated
<SaEeDIRHA> lol
<BluesKaj> SaEeDIRHA,onboard graphics or pci ?
<SaEeDIRHA> its on my laptop
<BluesKaj> is this still the diver fom the nvidia site ?
<ct529> hi! The last few times I have upgraded ubuntu because of new releases I have used the automatic update. I am now left with some packages which are there and used, but do not appear in the database and are not seen by the package manager. Is there a way to clean up the installation?
<BluesKaj> driver
<SaEeDIRHA> the graphic card detail is : GPU: intel Co 2nd generation processor family intergrated graphics controller nvidia Co gEforce GT 555M"
<SaEeDIRHA> according to hardware info
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, no its the recommended driver now
<SaEeDIRHA> and also , i dont see any sign of driver on xorg log file
<SaEeDIRHA> i dont think its even loaded
<SaEeDIRHA> but when i try "lsmod | grep nvi" i can see that the module is been loaded into the kernel
<BluesKaj> SaEeDIRHA, sudo modprobe nvidia-current
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj,  ok
<SaEeDIRHA> nothing happened
<BluesKaj> good, then it loaded
<SaEeDIRHA> how can i force Xorg to use the module ?
<BluesKaj> xorg no longer determines if a module loads or not , it's role has been diminished , as long as you don't insert a command there to prevnt a module from loading
<SaEeDIRHA> well the module was loaded , but i cannot any sing of it on xorg.log file
<SaEeDIRHA> but when i use the nvidia xorg file i can see the nvidia module loaded on xorg log file
<SaEeDIRHA> i am really stuck here :( cannot find anything on google either so far :(
<BluesKaj> ok, if you insist SaEeDIRHA , sudo nvidia-xconfig
<BluesKaj> it might help you
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, well i did that in the first place , it overwrite the Xorg.conf file then when i reboot it stops , and gives me fatal error that no screens has been found :(
<BluesKaj> ct529, make sure you have all repositories enabled in apper , then run an update and upgrade , then apt-get autoremove and autoclean
<BluesKaj> SaEeDIRHA, it will over write the original xorg.conf file
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, yeah i know , and then when i reboot , it gives me fatal error and i does not load the desktop
<ct529> BluesKaj: thanks a lot!
<BluesKaj> have you rebooted since you made the command , SaEeDIRHA
<BluesKaj> ?
<SaEeDIRHA> yes
<BluesKaj> SaEeDIRHA, you don't happen to have dual graphics gpus on that laptop , do you ?
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, it seems it is , not sure though , how can i check ?
<SaEeDIRHA> the model is Nvidia GeForce GT540M CUDA 2 GB
<SaEeDIRHA> and its on my laptop
<BluesKaj> SaEeDIRHA, lspci grep VGA
<BluesKaj> er lspci | grep VGA
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, i have just removed all the Nvida drivers and now , i have desktop effects :D
<SaEeDIRHA> lol
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, and its two VGA s , one is Intel and the other is NVidia GeForce
<BluesKaj> aha ! ,,, just like I thought
<BluesKaj> SaEeDIRHA, you're actually very lucky to have it working ..some ppl don't
<SaEeDIRHA> all i did just removed the nvida recommended drivers
<SaEeDIRHA> and nvidia module is not loaded into the kernel either
<SaEeDIRHA> but all the effects working perfectly now
<BluesKaj> it's a nvidia but it's called nouveau i beleive
<BluesKaj> lsmod should tell you
<SaEeDIRHA> yeah, video : nouveau, i915
<SaEeDIRHA> how come it wasnt working with nvidia driver then ?
<BluesKaj> right...hope it still works after the next reboot
<SaEeDIRHA> just rebooting now
<BluesKaj> the dual gpu thing , the intel works at low graphics loads the nvidia kicks in at higher loads
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, it works fine now ,
<SaEeDIRHA> thankx for all your help
<SaEeDIRHA> but i just dont get it why it doenst work with recommended nvidia driver
 * BluesKaj shrugs , what help :)
<SaEeDIRHA> once i removed it everything works fine
<BluesKaj> weird
<SaEeDIRHA> lol yeah :D
<SaEeDIRHA> all i did just deactivate all nvidia drivers and removed them all
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, i am new to kubuntu , do you know how can i move windows to different desktops ?
<SaEeDIRHA> when i drag a window and try to move it to different desktops it doesnt go there
<BluesKaj> SaEeDIRHA, right click on the app in the taskbar, options will popup
<SaEeDIRHA> in gnome you could keep half of windows on one desktop and the other half on the others
<BluesKaj> heh, I use 4 desktops
<SaEeDIRHA> well i want to keep half of window on one desktop and the other half on other desktop
<SaEeDIRHA> so i can easily move windows between desktops
<BluesKaj> half a window ? ...do you mean split view?
<SaEeDIRHA> yeah
<SaEeDIRHA> i want to move window from one desktop to an other , by mouse , dragging the window and move it
<BluesKaj> I use split view on the same desktop , drag files /foldersbetween them
<SaEeDIRHA> how can i do that ?
<BluesKaj> open dolphin, settings, configure dolphin , check splitview mode
<SaEeDIRHA> BluesKaj, ok m8 thankx alot for you time :)
<SaEeDIRHA> c u later :)
<BluesKaj> SaEeDIRHA,np
<Daskreech> You can set the screen edge to move applications amongst desktops
<deadman> Hi, I recently installed the package KUBUNTU-DESKTOP from the Software Center, however since then my system does not boot
<deadman> I am able to boot via the Recovery option in GRUB menu though
<deadman> can someone help me
<Daskreech> deadman: what happens when you boot?
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, good point , didn't think of that , but he was talking about folders , because said he was dragging windows to different desktops
<BluesKaj> I think
<deadman> it gets stuck
<deadman> actually it get stuck at the line "Loading Lightdm [OK]"
<phunyguy_work> need mroe info.
<phunyguy_work> more*
<phunyguy_work> hmmm... lightdm vs kdm
<deadman> @phunyguy: i guess so
<Daskreech> deadman: it says Ok?
<deadman> because it did not ask me
<deadman> yes it does.... ill just getback and post the entire details that comes up
<deadman> @Daskreech: Im sorry for a wrong detail, but when i try to boot normally it says "Starting LightDM display MAnager [fail]"
<deadman> but it starts okay  when i do with the recovery mode
<Daskreech> deadman: Hm umm can you check the X log for any errors?
<deadman> Daskreech: Is it in the file /var/log/Xorg.0.lof
<deadman> Daskreech: Xorg.0.log*
<deadman> Daskreech: how to check for errors in the X log ?
<deadman> Daskreech: i dont think there are any other errors except "failed to load module nv (module does not exist,0)" which has a code EE
<Daskreech> deadman: yes
<Daskreech> That's a .. pretty bad error
<Daskreech> you are logged in with failsafe mode?
<deadman> Daskreech: no im not logged in with failsafe mode, is it related to the nouveau driver ?
<Daskreech> deadman: Well I want to figure out what driver you are using.
<Daskreech> What was the date on that error?
<deadman> Daskreech: Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Nov 16 00:06:00 2011
<Daskreech> Yesterday. Was that when you installed kubuntu desktop ?
<deadman> Daskreech: No, i did it on 13th Nov
<deadman> Daskreech: This error happened with me earlier too when i installed the kubuntu-desktop package via apt-get a few weeks back. But then i did a fresh install of Ubuntu
<Daskreech> and you've used LDM both time?
<deadman> yes, but this time during install via software center, it did not ask me for choosing the login manager
<deadman> but it did set lightDM, since thats what shows up when booting through recovery
<deadman> Also, the grub spalsh screen and background have changed to Kubuntu's Blue color and logo
<Daskreech> deadman: Yeah that happens anytime iyou install a -desktop package
<BluesKaj> deadman, there should be an option in the login menu to load kubuntu with kdm instead of lightdm
<Daskreech> I don't think that he can get to the login menu. Isn't that the problem?
<BluesKaj> well, I have to go for a bit
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<deadman> Daskreech: I can get into the login menu, for that i have to start the recovery process,, and just select Resume Boot
<deadman> but i CANNOT do that when booting normally
<bigbrovar> Daskreech: *wave*
<Daskreech> yo bigbrovar
<Daskreech> deadman: try switch the dm to KDM and see if that helps
<bigbrovar> Daskreech: so I took my kwallet problem as a sign to upgrade to kubuntu  11.10 any heads up?
<LogicallyDashing> When I make a new KWord document, enter some text, and set the page to landscape, it prints as a portrait. But if I enable document headers, then it will print as a landscape, even if I subsequently disable document headers.
<LogicallyDashing> Actually that's not correct--it shows up in the print preview as landscape after that; it prints like it's trying to do landscape, but it's really letting the text run off the page.
<calcmandan_pre> Does the same thing happen in libre?
<LogicallyDashing> nope
<calcmandan_pre> Did you try looking into rinter settings to see if there is a sefondary setting taking precedence?
<Daskreech> bigbrovar: have net?
<semitones> is gksudo the correct way of starting a GUI app as root in kde?
<Daskreech> semitones: kdesudo
<bigbrovar> Daskreech: net? Am lost
<semitones> danke Daskreech, I tried kdesu, but no dice :p
<Daskreech> bigbrovar: you ahve to download it somehow :)
<Daskreech> semitones: kdesu should be linked to kdesudo
<semitones> it's not though -- not installed
<semitones> i guess I could install it -- any idea why it would not be included in my kubuntu?
<bigbrovar> Daskreech:  doing that ATM,  should almost be done. I am just wondering what it brings to be table over 11.04 with kde 4.7 back port .. beside updated plumbing that is
<deadman> Daskreech: thanks a lot, I changed the dm to kdm and now it boots....however is there no way to get back the lightdm to work correctly ?
<Daskreech> bigbrovar: Well it's Kmail2 if you can stand that
<deadman> Daskreech: I tried to revert to lightdm once it was okay but i got these errors while boot
<Daskreech> semitones: Not sure. you don't have a kdesudo ?
<deadman> "deffered execution [fail]"
<Daskreech> deadman: I'm guessing it may be a driver error. Next time yo uahve a kernel update you could try again
<semitones> Daskreech: I have that, just not kdesu
<bigbrovar> Daskreech: I use mail to on 11.04.. can't live without it.
<Daskreech> semitones: ah well if you want that then install it. You prefer having a root account?
<Daskreech> bigbrovar: Kmail 1 or Kmail 2? I recall you had some issues with Kmail 2 migration
<semitones> Daskreech: no, I just wanted to open up gparted, and using gksu didn't seem right
<deadman> Daskreech: Okay Thanks
<Daskreech> semitones: if you have gksu installed it would work as well
<semitones> Daskreech: hmm, ok. why are they different then?
<semitones> (by the way, aptitude reports: no candidate for installation for kdesu"
<Daskreech> because GNOME and KDE people seem to avoid talking to each other if they canget away with it
<semitones> hahaha
<Daskreech> Most likely things have not coalesced enough to have a common framework for that
<bigbrovar> Daskreech: I did then I decided to use it from scratch and it worked like a charm. Miles ahead of kmail 1 in terms of speed and stability. Also supports push email which was a major let down with kmail one
<semitones> ok
<Daskreech> su deals with process (which touch files) but gui programs are a good deal more complex in how many things they have to read, call and change so they need their own way of elevating rigths
<Daskreech>  but GNOME and KDE do things very differently on a technical level so it would be much better for them to handle cases individually for security right now
<giancarlo> why does for me network manager is half in english half in italian?
<giancarlo> i wanted it all in italian
<Daskreech> bigbrovar: Haven't tried push mail
<Daskreech> giancarlo: which sections are not in italian?
<Daskreech>  can you bring that up in #kubuntu-devel ?
<Daskreech> semitones: there is a common framework for passwords now. Maybe in time things will calm down enough for there to be one gui elevation framework for all
<semitones> Daskreech: it could be called guisu :P
<Daskreech> For the most part they deal with the same issues so you can use one for all but I think even gksu is doing sudo on Ubuntu
<Daskreech> semitones: not a bad name :) I"ll suggest that when they start talking about it
<giancarlo> plasmoid part, and some of configuration gui
<giancarlo> kde is in italian
<semitones> Daskreech: awesome, thanks :)
<Daskreech> giancarlo: sì might be a packaging error
<Daskreech> ask in #kubuntu-devel
<BarkingFish> i'd also raise that in #kde too, i think dantti is part of the Italian internationalisation team. If he's about
<Daskreech> semitones: you can also look at partitionmanager if you wanted a KDE partion tool
<Daskreech> speaking of which the KDE-i10n team need some more people in leadership/manangement positions
<Daskreech> we have a really high bus number there
<semitones> Daskreech: not a bad idea -- i trust gparted a lot though :p -- partitioning tools don't seem like something to change on a whim. partitionmanager is very good though?
<Kolia> raaaaaaaaaah
<Kolia> i've upgraded and now i get stuck at login
<Daskreech> semitones: pretty good. Use what works for you though
<Kolia> well more exactly i can login, the splash screen appears, the icons start to load, but it stops when the kde icon starts fading
<Kolia> stucked here
<Kolia> any idea?
<semitones> Kolia: that happened to me once, but yours might be different. I had gdm in use instead of kdm at the time
<Daskreech> Kolia: check ~/.xsession-errors ?
<semitones> oh yeah Daskreech, see what you think about this bug I filed a while back (hasn't been triaged):  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/854370
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 854370 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "installing kubuntu-desktop fails to warn gdm users" [Undecided,New]
<Kolia> Daskreech: startkde starting, kbuildsycoca4 running.. and then i got an X erro
<Kolia> *X error
<Kolia> I also have a lot of "Invalid D-BUS Member name" errors
<Kolia> i can't pastebin :/
<Daskreech> semitones: known issue but GNOME pretty much refuse to fix it
<semitones> :(
<Daskreech> Kolia: do you have net?
<Kolia> nope
<Kolia> well
<Daskreech> Kolia: ah wifi
<Kolia> yep
<Kolia> i had net before, and it wasn't working
<Kolia> then i tried to install kubuntu-desktop again and It installed a few more packages indeed
<Kolia> i thought it was ok, but same problem and now, no more net
<Daskreech> Kolia: so you can't sudo apt-get update now ?
<Daskreech> semitones: yeah I've asked Ubuntu Desktop team to patch that and they said they would look into it but I think Unity is a much much higher prioroty
<Kolia> Daskreech: nope. hum i'm gonna find a cable and plug it
<Daskreech> Kolia: Ok lets try a manual start
<semitones> Daskreech: do you know the name of the bug in gnome that I could look it up, see what's going on?
<Kolia> and see if i can
<Daskreech> Kolia: it's fine lets see if you need one first
<Kolia> ok
<Daskreech> Kolia: YOu know how to jump to a terminal ?
<Kolia> ctrl+alt+f1
<Kolia> i'm there
<Daskreech> semitones: Not off hand but KDE has patched KDM so that anyone using it to login to GNOME will get the full Experience
<Daskreech> I swear KDE is too nice most of the tiem
<Daskreech> Kolia: sudo service stop kdm
<Daskreech> Kolia: then type X&
<Daskreech> You shoudl get back a blank X server
<Kolia> Daskreech: "unrecognized service"
<Daskreech> Kolia: Were you using KDM to login ?
<Kolia> yes
<semitones> heh
<Daskreech> Kolia: ok try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Kolia> Daskreech: didn't work, some message about the way services are working
<Kolia> Daskreech: what if I boot in recovery session?
<Kolia> *recovery mode
<Daskreech> Kolia: I guess :) Wonder what's starting X for you then?
<larsivi> is there anything I can do to get a proper backtrace when the nepomuk-servicestub crashes?
<larsivi> and what can I do about kmail opening folders indefinately?
<Kolia> Daskreech: oh, kdm for sure, but for some reason it doesn't want to go away gently :p
<Daskreech> Kolia: bleah you could kill kdm process I guess
<Daskreech> do you have a /etc/init.d/kdm file ?
<Daskreech> larsivi: what version of KDE ?
<larsivi> 4.7.3
<Kolia> Daskreech: yes, and doing "sudo kdm stop" brings me back to the login page..
<semitones> what if Kolia somehow switched to the 'quickload' login thing
<Kolia> i've got the net now (plugged)
<semitones> where logging in puts you at the lock screen, and you put in your password to unlock
<Kolia> maybe I should try with a new user
<larsivi> Daskreech: hmm, maybe this has something to do with things not working properly in kmail? from .xsession-errors: "/usr/bin/kontact(10988)" Soprano: "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"
<Daskreech> Kolia: ok try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to make sure you are not missing anything
<Daskreech> brb
<Kolia> Daskreech: everything ok with kubuntu-desktop :/
<semitones> is there a kde app similar to BUM or can I just use that to remove some bootup services (tor and polypo
<Daskreech> semitones: no idea what BUM is but if it's bootup then it will work
<semitones> yeah it is :)
<semitones> thanks
<Daskreech> Kolia: alright what's causing kdm to constantly load? :-/
<Kolia> Daskreech: no idea
<Kolia> but it's natty
<Kolia> i can upgrade to oneiric
<Kolia> trying now
<Daskreech> Kolia: can you tell me what ls /etc/init.d | grep k says ?
<Kolia> Daskreech: there is kdm and kdm-kde4 there
<Daskreech> ?
<Daskreech> oooh kay
<Daskreech> waht does /etc/init.d/kdm-kde4 stop say ?
<Kolia> it says that it's not running
<Kolia> Daskreech: ah! this time running service kdm stop worked!
<Kolia> so
<Kolia> X& now?
<Daskreech> Kolia: yes
<Kolia> Daskreech: ok, now i'm on a black page
<Kolia> no cursor of any sort
<Daskreech> Kolia: jump back to terminal one
<Kolia> ok
<Kolia> Daskreech: should I try to startkde now?
<Daskreech> Kolia: No export DISPLAY=:0.0
<Daskreech> Kolia: then xterm &
<Kolia> Daskreech: ok done
<Daskreech> If you jump back to Alt+ctrl+F7 and you should have a terminal
<Kolia> Daskreech: kind of
<Daskreech> Top corner
<Daskreech> Kind squished in?
<Kolia> it's dispaying the boot messages
<Daskreech>  really?
<Daskreech> Hmm try alt+ctrl+F8
<Kolia> ah right :D i was wondering too
<Kolia> yep i got the top corner terminal now
<Daskreech> Kolia: ok type startkde there
<Kolia> starting...
<Kolia> Daskreech: stucked at splash screen
<Kolia> Daskreech: should I come back to the terminal?
<Daskreech> Kolia: hmm :)
<Daskreech> ok jump back to F1
<Daskreech> killall startkde
<Kolia> Daskreech: done
<antoinev> Is there any shortcut to start dolphin like windows+e on windows?
<Daskreech> Kolia: ok run startkde from F1
<Kolia> "KDE seems to be already running on this display"
<Daskreech> antoinev: You can technically start any application with a shortcut. Look in global shortcuts for kwin
<Daskreech> Though I normally just press alt+F2 and type where I want to go
<Kolia> Daskreech: ^
<antoinev> Daskreech: ok tx
<Daskreech> Kolia: ok killall X
<Kolia> no process found
<Kolia> Daskreech: kded4 is taking 100% CPU.. does it mean anything?
<Kolia> ah no, it was from my test with another user, not related
<Daskreech> Kolia: erm
<Kolia> Daskreech: ^
<Daskreech> did you kill it?
<Kolia> yep
<Kolia> but KDE still seems to run on this display
<Kolia> what's the lightest desktop environment i can install to give it a try?
<Kolia> xfce?
<Daskreech> fluxbox ?
<Kolia> ok trying now
<Kolia> if it works, i'll backup stuff and reinstall
<Daskreech> lxde
<Kolia> this laptop has a dualboot with windows for years, and had been upgraded since Kubuntu 7.something without a fresh install
<Kolia> i might have reached some limit :p
<Daskreech> Kolia: :)
<BluesKaj> Kolia, my other pc is 2006 vintage and it runs 11.10 quite well , added 1GRam to make it 2G and installed an entry level pci nvidia graphics 8400gs card
<Kolia> BluesKaj: i'm not worried about hardware, i just think that sometimes a fresh install can be an idea (opposed to 8 upgrades in a row ;)
<Kolia> Daskreech: fluxbox made it perfectly
<Kolia> holy crap, i wonder what's wrong
<Daskreech> Kolia: something in the startkde script. You said that you made a new user and it still froze?
<Kolia> Daskreech: yes
<Kolia> Daskreech: what about removing kubuntu-desktop now?
<Kolia> and restarting it?
<Kolia> *reinstall it
<Daskreech> Kolia: try removing kubuntu-desktop then run sudo apt-get autoremove
<BluesKaj> Kolia, yeah , that is a consideration for sure, 8 dist-upgrades is a lot :)
<Kolia> BluesKaj: to be honest I think I got problems 8 times :D but so far I always managed to sort it out
<Kolia> i have a few warnings from dpkg saying there are some wrong characters in the (dpkg) status file
<Kolia> can I reinstall dpkg too?
<Daskreech> Kolia: ha technically but that is going to be kinda hard if youremove dpkg
<Kolia> yeah
<Kolia> i did a install --reinstall
<Kolia> not sure it changed anything
<Kolia> reinstalling kubuntu-desktop now
<Kolia> Daskreech: removing kubuntu-desktop doesn't remove anything
<Kolia> it's like just removing this meta-package, but not all the kde stuff
<Daskreech> Kolia: you remove kdelibs5 then run auto remove
<Kolia> ok
<Kolia> well it wasn't doing it neither so i'm going for a sudo apt-get remove kde* ..
<tgr> I can't get any sound from my Creative extigy soundcard -- works fine on MS Windows and is listed as a card that's autodetected. Can anybody help?
<u-user> hello all, i try to install kubuntu 11.10 but the installer crash and disappear, how to overcome this ?
<u-user> any help to work around this problem to install kubuntu ?
<kbroulik> u-user: try alternate installer
<kbroulik> (it's a separate ISO to download)
<u-user> thanks kbroulik i will download   it
<kbroulik> it's text based and a little bit more complicated to use but has looots of more settings, and it is 100% stable ;)
<kbroulik> but everything's explained pretty good
<u-user> yes, i can deal with it
<BarkingFish> evening all.
<BarkingFish> anyone here who knows about apper please?  It's annoying the heck out of me.  I've gone to install some "unsigned" packages, and apper is sending me round in circles.
<BarkingFish> It asks if I want to install them, yes or no. I click yes, and it goes back to asking me if I want to install the packages, I say yes, etc ad infinitum, until i press no
<BarkingFish> at which point, i want to scream.
<zimba12> hi
<zimba12> I updated kubuntu to the latest version
<zimba12> and now Apper show me this message when I try to update packages:
<zimba12> The package that is being modified was not found on your system or in any software origin.
<phunyguy> ok so kernel 3.0.0.14 didnt fix my browsing issue
<phunyguy> and I was wrong about it happening in terminal too.
<phunyguy> it's just browsing
<WyCKyD> anyone know a fix for the mouse and keyboard freezing, besides going out to buy another keyboard and mouse?
<WyCKyD> both keyboard and mouse are usb. issue never happened in any previous release of ubuntu/kubuntu prior to 11.04. since 11.04 and now even in 11.10 after a couple of minutes, the keyboard and mouse both freeze and am unable to do anything
<WyCKyD> anyone have any ideas?
<hallman> ffs what is up with unrar now? Why can't ubuntu god damn keep anything properly to date without fucking shit up?
<yoyo> ffs what is up with chat now? Why can users make a statement without going off like a junior high teen?
<hallman> Maybe because ubuntu is so god damn bad that users just don't care to seem reasonable anymore
<hallman> Every fucking update, something breaks.
<hallman> Fuck this dist
<hallman> Fuck it to hell
<Unit193> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<yoyo> feel better?
<hallman> Not really
<phunyguy> that was mature
<phunyguy> you want to complain? Go try fedora.
<phunyguy> *shudder*
<phunyguy> worst. ever.
<phunyguy> sorry i know thats against the rules too
<yoyo> he didnt read the "Ubuntu may cause meltdown clause"
<hallman> I've only used Gentoo and Arch before, and both are fucking golden compared to this shit
<phunyguy> ok seriously.
<phunyguy> what he really meant was "I was just leaving."
<BarkingFish> hallman: seriously, tone down the language or leave the channel please.  If you have reason to complain, try being constructive - don't just scream "it's broken", explain what is broken.
<BarkingFish> Alternatively, if you don't like it, other distros are available, go install one of them.
<Daskreech> hallman: calm down. What happened with unrar?
<hallman> Today, I'm having a problem with unrar. It doesn't seem to be up to date, since it won't unrar some new files.
<hallman> To be perfectly fair, I'm also having a shitty life in general right now and I might be taking it out on ubunti atm.
<phunyguy> I wouldn't call that fair.
<phunyguy> real talk.
<hallman> maybe not
<yoyo> Better than having a pet though
<phunyguy> you wanna sit and chat about it?  Maybe grab a coffee and a scone?
<phunyguy> =D
<hallman> I wnt my damn .rar files unpacked
<phunyguy> so load up winrar with wine
<phunyguy> problem solved
<hallman> No..
<phunyguy> or compile unrar from source
<genii-around> hallman: Your frustration is understandable, but please try to keep the profanity down
<phunyguy> wait, the new version of unrar is broken?
<phunyguy> I don't see how that is Ubuntu's problem.
<phunyguy> either way, your frustration is misguided
<hallman> If ubuntu isn't keeping up to date with it's rep..
<BarkingFish> it may not be unrar, i have the new version here and it's opening all my rar files fine. Is there any possibility that the rar files you're trying to open are corrupt?
<phunyguy> then compile it yourself.
<BarkingFish> even a remote one?
<hallman> I dunno, there are like 500 people who haven't complained at all.. I'd guess the files are fine.
<phunyguy> I find you shallow and pedantic.
<phunyguy> =D
<phunyguy> I'm sure they have a git, they might even have a ppa.
<phunyguy> and you could try ubuntu prerelease update repo.
<phunyguy> proposed.
<Daskreech> hallman: do you have unrar or unrar-free installed?
<hallman> Daskreech: both!
<Daskreech> hallman: youcan't have both as far as I know installing one uninstalls the other
<hallman> Well I have both
<BarkingFish> could you just tell me what unrar you have please, hallman? Mine is the latest issue, and it's unrar 4.00 beta 3 (freeware)
<hallman> unrar <tab> brings up unrar, unrar-free and unrar-nonfree
<Daskreech> what's the version you have for unrar-nonfree ?
<BarkingFish> just open konsole and type unrar  with nothing after it then hit enter
<hallman> unrar-free -V
<hallman> unrar 0.0.1
<BarkingFish> the version number should be at the top of the output (for unrar)
<hallman> UNRAR 4.00 beta 3 freeware on unrar-nonfree
<Daskreech> that's pretty new
<BarkingFish> hm.
<Daskreech> I'd probably check your files
<hallman> The files are fine..
<hallman> 500+ people haven't complained.
<phunyguy> what is the error you get?
<hallman> It doesn't realize that it's a rar-archive
<hallman> "No files to extract"
<BarkingFish> hallman: how are you decompressing? command line or in ark?
<hallman> command line
<hallman> ark isn't doing anything either
<hallman> I may be breaking ruels here, but fuck it. I've got three series for today, house, how I fucked your mom, adn 2.5 men.. 2.5men worked fine, the other two were released by dimension, and they're not working. STILL, 500+ people are having no problem at all with it. So what's up with that.
<Daskreech> !language
<phunyguy> newsgroups?
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<hallman> yeye language.. I'll work on it..
<phunyguy> hallman, newsgroups?
<hallman> ?
<phunyguy> nevermind.
<Daskreech> in any case asksomeone for a checksum of the files and do a checksum of your files
<hallman> ktorrent would already have checked the files integrity
<genii-around> hallman: You've been warned already more than once now, any more and you have to go.
<hallman> got it
<phunyguy> and the boss speaks.
<phunyguy> so... is this a multi-file rar?
<hallman> yes
#kubuntu 2011-11-16
<phunyguy> man, I am telling you. Winrar in wine is the way to go
<phunyguy> at least for the crappy ones
<phunyguy> and if it doesnt work, it's not unrar.
<hallman> Well f.. I'm not installing wine.
<phunyguy> suit yourself.
<phunyguy> guess you have to wait for reruns.
<phunyguy_vbox> wheee
<BarkingFish> is it possible they have the wrong extension?
<hallman> Tried unzip just now, dunno how to check what file it may "actually" be..
<BarkingFish> i've encountered torrent files like that before, where the finished file is not what it said, like AVI's which are mpg, vice versa
<BarkingFish> hallman: try renaming the last part of the file to .zip instead of .rar
<phunyguy> man I am torn.  I love KDE, but every time I try it out, I have issues with SOMETHING.  This time it is browsing.  I like the freedom and flexibility of not using Unity, but I can also get that with Xubuntu.
<hallman> cannot find zipfile directory in one of etc
<phunyguy> hallman is it classic rar layout?  (.rar, .r01, .r02)
<phunyguy> or whatever
<hallman> yes
<phunyguy> and you are selecting the .rar
<phunyguy> (have to ask)
<hallman> Selected .rar, .r00, and as I usually do, just the directory. Nothng works.
<BarkingFish> can you test the archives?
<hallman> I'll install some sfv checker.. one sec
<genii-around> Yes, I believe unrar has a -t
<BarkingFish> unrar  -t  <file goes here>
<hallman> Are you talking about free or nonfree?
<BarkingFish> whichever is linked to your unrar command :)
<BarkingFish> mine is the free one
<BarkingFish> just type unrar -t  and follow it with the path to the .rar file you want to test
<hallman> Size, packed ratio, etc etc.. Lines... 0 0 0 -nan%
<BarkingFish> how big does the rar claim to be?
<phunyguy> the magic question
<hallman> Well wtf, 0 bytes.. Isn't this embarrasing.. Why is ktorrent claiming that all dowloaded fine then. :/
<ikonia> tone down the language
<hallman> Are not even acronymes ok?
<hallman> k then..
<BarkingFish> sounds to me like it got corrupted on the way down, maybe the headers got messed up.
<hallman> No I got a full disc.. Thought the files were downloaded before that thoug..
<BarkingFish> it happens, i've seen it on P2P services, you finish a file, 100% complete, claims it's 80mb or something and turns out to be 3k or something silly
<hallman> Well fine.. Sorry for taking it out on ubuntu I guess.. Like I said, shitty life in general, and ubuntu has caused me enough problems lately so why not take it out on the dist. :/
<phunyguy> wow he just doesn't get it.
<phunyguy> you can't just say "crappy"?
<phunyguy> and friggin?
<phunyguy> such a simple adjustment
<BarkingFish> nor it appears, do you get it :)
<phunyguy> wait, those are bad too?
<phunyguy> are you serious?
<BarkingFish> If you wouldn't use it in front of your little brother, don't use it in here :)
<phunyguy> my little brother is 23 ;)
<BarkingFish> lol
<BarkingFish> you know what I mean
<phunyguy> and I would use it in front of my grandmother,.
<phunyguy> as well as my 5 year old daughter.
<phunyguy> maybe that's just me... lol
<BarkingFish> could you imagine your daughter's school calling cause she used one of those words in front of her teacher, and told them she learned it from (daddy, i assume) :)?
<BarkingFish> sorry, ex Child social worker this end, forgive me if I seem rude.
<phunyguy> she's homeschooled.
<phunyguy> it's not rude... just really conservative.
<phunyguy> the way I see it, as grown-ups, those words are fine.  Why teach that they are bad?
<genii-around> Offtopic guys :)
<Daskreech> lol
 * Daskreech hugs genii-around
<phunyguy> HE STARTED IT  ;)
<BarkingFish> sorry genii-around - guess I just can't get the social worker out of me :P
<BarkingFish> I'll lay off, apologies
<phunyguy> so with all of this said.  I have made up my mind.
<phunyguy> Kubuntu STILL is not ready for me.
<phunyguy> Off to Xubuntu I go.... for now.
<phunyguy> I will lurk here for any help I can provide.
<BarkingFish> btw, ikonia - just to let you know, i think you may have just blocked one entire section of a huge student accomodation building in Sweden :)
<BarkingFish> i won't tell you how to do your job, you know it better than me, but can he be blocked by nick? is that possible?
<Daskreech> phunyguy: Hey question
<phunyguy> yes Daskreech
<Daskreech> what version of KDE are you running?
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: They just change the nick and come back
<phunyguy> 4.7.2
<ikonia> BarkingFish: then they can deal with him
<BarkingFish> ok, no problem :)
<Daskreech> phunyguy: Want to try 4.7.3 ? also what version of NM do you have ?
<phunyguy> I can I guess... and as far as NetManager, not sure
<phunyguy> whatever is current for Kubuntu 11.10
<phunyguy> hahaa virtualbox fail.
<phunyguy> alright, be back in a jiff
<simone> ciao a tutti
<Daskreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<solifugus> My .htaccess isn't working at all..  I don't get it.  I entered: sudo a2enmod rewrite  and also sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart .. no errors but it doesn't seem to work..
<solifugus> I get a 403 forbidden error entering localhost/work/todo   where /work/todo should be going to index.php
<solifugus> Here's the .htaccess http://pastebin.com/zw6g9Xz2
<solifugus> ok... mod_rewrite is running.. .htaccess just isn't doing what it should be doing..
<ledah> hello
<ledah> i'm having a problem with plasma desktop
<ledah> it keeps crashing
<phunyguy> That BETTER not be the issue.  Well I feel sheepish.
<phunyguy> I am behind a security appliance, and it is detecting lots of portscans to and from me for some reason
<phunyguy> i set it to log only instead of drop... xD
<phunyguy> (the issue was still occuring in Xubuntu)
<iToxic> morgen
<iToxic> :D
<Daskreech> ?
 * new2net is waiting for headers.
<Daskreech> ok
<Linuxephus> Could someone be so kind as to tell me when an update for Firefox 8 will be available for Kubuntu 11.04 and what the  delay for it is thus far?
<Linuxephus> I'm assuming the unusual delay for the update the usual repository is due to Kubuntu 11.10 recently being released. Am i right or wrong?
<Daskreech> Linuxephus: I'm not sure. I would think that since Firefox insists on all it's updates being called security updates now that FF8 will be available at some point in the main repo but they likely have a semi public PPA that tracks it in a more timely manner
<Linuxephus> Ah, my thanks then Daskreech. Judging by your comment, the main repo must be still working on finishing touches to get it packaged properly for the aforementioned main repo.
<Daskreech> I am speaking out of ignorance with regards to that package but it would seem to make sense that if it's a security update (which all FF updates are now) then it would be pushed
<Daskreech> But that doesn't mean they will push it through rapidly unless it's a critical patch. More likely that they will make it available for wider testing and once they are confident enough that it's not a problematic package they will move it for general use for people who don't care
<Linuxephus> As for semi public PPA's, even the Ubuntuzilla PPA has yet to have it packaged.
<Linuxephus> Agreed in concern to your statement about possible testing. That sounds about right considering the time delays for it thus far.
<Linuxephus> I thought as much myself, but wanted to double check what others might know of it as well. All in all, the delay makes sense if they're testing all of the above mentioned.
<Linuxephus> My thanks for the input by the way Daskreech.
<Daskreech> Linuxephus: You can ask in #ubuntu-devel (or check the Firefox launchpad page) if you want more info
<Linuxephus> I'll head on over to the Firefox launchpad page as a matter of fact Daskreech. Thanks once again for the enlightening information. I bid you goodnight.
<Daskreech> Good night
<Linuxephus> Daskreech: You were right. FF8 is delayed until somewhere after the 17th of this month due to packaging testing for Kubuntu 11.04, including major changes being prepared for those still running FF3.6.x releases. Which readily explains certain delays in 11.04 on back.
<Daskreech> Ah same day KDE gets tagged for 4.8 beta release :)
<Linuxephus> Interesting you should mention that (so much for "goodnight"...LOLing). I'm still waiting for them to backport KDE 4.7 for the 11.04 series.
<Palbuddy1234> hello! can anyone help me out setting up a samba share so I can stream stuff to xbmc on an xbox?  thanks in advance!
<athena_> how to use kmail for Live Mail?
<athena_> Does anybody can help me?
<Marchitos> network manager plamoid is not fully translated in italian..who do i have to ask?
<caesar_> i'm currently on Ubuntu 11.04.. i rolled back from 11.10 because of compatibility issues. Will I see the same issues with the latest Kubuntu release?
<caesar_> should i go with 11.10 or stick with 10.04
<tgr> KPackageKit problem: when I click the "Software updates" icon I always get an error "An unknown error has happened". What should I do?
<drbobb> hi, why can't I edit the apps menu in oneiric?
<drbobb> I mean the apps displayed by the standard "K" launcher?
<drbobb> I can launch the menu editor and add my own items, they seem to be saved without errors, but unlike on previous releases -- they never appear in the menu
<tgr> KPackageKit further problem: the "search" text entry box is permanently disabled. Can anyone help?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<tgr> Ok, KPackageKit problem solved. I ran apt-get update, which failed but which told me the commands to run to fix it.
<adarshajoisa> I have a problem with my sound. When I plug in my headphone into my laptop, the laptop speakers don't turn off. I need to open alsamixer and manually reduce the speaker volume. Is it a known bug?
<BluesKaj> adarshajoisa, yes I'm afraid so , it's different each case as well
<BluesKaj> ada do yo still have pulse audio installed. if so install the pavucontrol ..it  gives more options
<BluesKaj> adarshajoisa,^
<adarshajoisa> BluesKaj: :( That's a major inconvenience.
<adarshajoisa> BluesKaj: ok. will try that.
<snikker> hi i've got nvidia and intel graphics card on my notebook. how can i use nvidia card with full 3d support?
<genii-around> snikker: Do you have the nvidia proprietary drivers installed?
<snikker> genii-around: yes i've got it, installed from ubuntu repository
<chaitu> Greetings All. Can anyone help me in installing new themes please? Am I right in thinking I cant install ubuntu themes for kubuntu? Also, after downloading the themes,what would be the next step? Thanks
<genii-around> Ubuntu themes won't work on Kubuntu apps.
<chaitu> Thanks.. can you tell me how to install kubuntu themes that I downloaded please?
<ArchangelSe7en> chaitu, it's better to use the integrated download button
<ArchangelSe7en> KickOff > search "styles"
<adi11> hi. why is it that i boot on my gnu/linux os successfully once every two times? anyone can help.. thanks
<genii-around> Is your boot drive some RAID1 with a failed drive?
<adi11> i dont know that how can i see?
<adi11> my hdd is a ata i think
<rockprincess> hey guys, i have recently upgraded to 11.10 and i'm experiencing the same problems as these guys. i was wondering if anyone knew a fix to this issue, as it's really bugging me :(
<BluesKaj> rockprincess, what guys ?
<rockprincess> ooopsie sorry, i forgot to paste the link
<rockprincess> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11462572
<adi11> can anyone help? thanks
<adi11> it really annoys me so much
<rockprincess> the playback and the audio worked perfectly fine before the upgrade to 11.10 :(
<BluesKaj> rockprincess, played back fine in which player ?
<genii-around> adi11: The times when it doesn't boot, how far along does it get?
<rockprincess> BluesKaj: doesn't matter, I've tried Dragon, VLC and the flash in firefox.....
<rockprincess> BluesKaj: same symptoms.
<adi11> Genii-around : about 1min 30 sec. than it load the os
<rockprincess> BluesKaj: Amarok doesn't playback any sound at all. speakers are NOT on mute (i've triple checked ;))
<adi11> it just stays there on kubuntu logo with white dotsthan i can hear hdd normal noise that is loading
<BluesKaj> rockprincess, pls describe your symptoms and not someone else's , we need to know your details only
<genii-around> adi11: So it actually does boot successfully every time but every second time it takes 90 seconds longer?
<adi11> the times that fail, is like white dots loading than black screen and all you see is busy box and intramfs
<BluesKaj> ok rockprincess , no sound at all or just none on amarok ?
<adi11> no. it boots succesfully once in two.
<rockprincess> BluesKaj: ok, the symptoms are: the video plays in double speed, people move faster than they should. and I don't hear any audio at all. it's silent.
<rockprincess> BluesKaj: absolutely no sound on Dragon, vlc, and Amarok....I can test it in audacity too, if it helps prove my symptoms ;)
<adi11> first boot it fails and sends me on busybox initramfs. than i do a ctrl+alt+del. and it restarts. than second time it takes like 1min 30 sec but it finally load the os.
<genii-around> adi11: Could you please pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg     ( assuming you are on GRUB2)
<genii-around> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<adi11> ok
<BluesKaj> rockprincess, have you checked you test in phonon/device preference and while you're there , is pulseaudio installed?
<rockprincess> BluesKaj: thank you, i will check immediately!
<adi11> genii-around : http://paste.ubuntu.com/740436/
<adi11> i dont know if my grub is ver 2. i am on kubuntu 11.10 kernel 3.0.013
<adi11> i dont know if this helps... i am on a hp dv 6700. dual boot win7/kubuntu. 3 gb ram, nvidia card. installed proprietary drivers for nvidia from kubuntu.
<genii-around> adi11: OK. Your grub.cfg file looks fine. Can you pstebin now your /etc/fstab
<rockprincess> BluesKaj: ok, the phonon/device preference seems ok. i have hear the test sounds...apt-get says the latest version of pulseaudio is installed.
<adi11> ok
<rockprincess> BluesKaj: but i still have the same problem with video playback and sound.
<adi11> genii-around : http://paste.ubuntu.com/740441/
<BluesKaj> rockprincess, , the video problem is a new bug that I don't know how to fix , the audio may just be an unloaded sound module. cat /proc/asound/modules
<genii-around> adi11: That too looks in order.
<j_dulaney> Is there anyone here that went to SELF this past year?
<adi11> so what is causing all this. i can t boot successfully every time.
<rockprincess> BluesKay: output says:  0 snd_hda_intel 1 snd_hda_intel 29 thinkpad_acpi
<adi11> my win7 boot far more faster than ubuntu
<adi11> and it should be the opposite
<rockprincess> BluesKaj: you somehow fixed my audio problem, at least i can now play music in Amarok....thanks sooo much :)
<adi11> genii-around : do you need to see any other file output?
<BluesKaj> rockprincess, ok, now , sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<rockprincess> BluesKaj: ok done, this just loads the sound module, right? there shouldnt be an output from that?!
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> rockprincess, then open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf with root permissions, add this line at the bottom , options snd_hda_intel index=0
<BluesKaj> that line makes the intel card your default at boot , rockprincess , it should work inall your players after you reboot
<genii-around> adi11: Apologies on lag, trying to assist while at work here. No other files for the moment. You might try to rebuild your initrd by: sudo update-initramfs -u
<reinaldo> After upgrade to Kubuntu 11.10 I'm having problems with the appls: kradio4 and alsamixergui work only as root. Tvtime, trhough CX88 driver don't syntonize any channel. Does someone has any idea why?
<rockprincess> BluesKaj: wonderful, shall I put a # comment tag in front of this line then? options snd-usb-audio index=-2 or is this being ignored anyway since the intel card is loaded first (index=0)
<BluesKaj> index=-2 means it's not used , so no comment needed
<adi11> genii-around : thanks for helping. if this might help. when it hangs on some times it goes on tty and there i can see some output from the sys. i see a lot of "ata1 device is slow to respond" and than error
<rockprincess> BluesKaj: ok, cool! i will reboot now.....do you have any idea, why this was ignored/overwritten when i upgraded to 11.10?
<genii-around> adi11: That may be a hardware issue also.
<adi11> on my hdd?
<BluesKaj> rockprincess, no , but it's a common problem with the intel audio , but fixable
<rockprincess> BluesKaj: I think my video problem could be related to a driver problem as well..?!
<genii-around> adi11: Can be the HD is developing bad areas, or that the controller is experiencing problems. You might want to check BIOS and see that boot order is like: CD, hard drive you have kubuntu on, other stuff below this
<genii-around> adi11: Also maybe check in there about S.M.A.R.T. reporting ( when HD senses it is going bad and tells the computer)
<BluesKaj> rockprincess, I don't have any idea
<adi11> ok i will do that. but my cd does not workand i think i have disable it in bios.
<AciD_> hi
<AciD_> krename segfault on startup. I found a thread identifying the problem and it seems to be fixed in 4.0.7-2. Kubuntu 11.10 ships with 4.0.7-1. Is there a fix coming for ubuntu ?
<adi11> geni-around : where can i see this SMART reporting?
<AciD_> (it was 4.0.7-2 for fedora in that thread though)
<AciD_> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=684908
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 684908 in krename "[abrt] krename-4.0.6-2.fc15: ref: Process /usr/bin/krename was killed by signal 11 (SIGSEGV)" [Unspecified,Closed: errata]
<genii-around> adi11: There is in BIOS usually only a feature to either have it on or off. When it's on and HD is failing, computer will usually pause before bootloader and give a message about it.
<genii-around> adi11: Where to find it in your BIOS varys from machine to machine
<genii-around> Work, back in a few
<adi11> ok thanks geni-around :)
<Daskreech> also
<Daskreech> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.41+svn3365-1 (oneiric), package size 444 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<tgr> Trying to create new mail folders in kontact silently fails. Any ideas what the problem might be?
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> guys I am facing quite a few problems on kubuntu 11.10 off late
<kamilnadeem> the sound of the system goes out randomly and then
<kamilnadeem> when irun a video file , the player will hang
<kamilnadeem> same case while watching youtube
<kamilnadeem> also the desktop shell has crashed one time too mnay
<kamilnadeem> on me after the 4.7.3 update
<kamilnadeem> why is all this happening?
<BarkingFish> anyone know if it's possible to downgrade KDE?  i put 4.7.3 on and it's quite clearly busted. There's bugs filing left right and center over plasma-desktop keep dying.
<skreech_> BarkingFish: sure. jsut remove kde take out your KDE 4.7.3 repos and reinstall
<BarkingFish> is there a way that doesn't involve removing the whole of KDE?
<BarkingFish> !info kdebase oneiric
<ubottu> Package kdebase does not exist in oneiric
<BarkingFish> !info kdebase4 oneiric
<ubottu> Package kdebase4 does not exist in oneiric
<BarkingFish> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<BarkingFish> OK, is 4.7.3 the current End user version of KDE on oneiric?
<BarkingFish> I hope i've not installed a development version or something
<genii-around> !info kdebase-runtime
<ubottu> kdebase-runtime (source: kde-runtime): Transitional package for the KDE runtime components. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.2-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 8 kB, installed size 80 kB
<BarkingFish> right, so I have got a development version.
 * BarkingFish growls
<BarkingFish> i've now got to find which repository I got it from and take it off.
<genii-around> Probably somewhere like kubuntu-ppa-experimental
<BarkingFish> righty ho, i'll look
<BarkingFish> i got it from the kubuntu ppa, i have two, one is main, one is backports.
<BarkingFish> both of those can now go, while I fix this failure on my part.
<BarkingFish> So how do I completely uninstall KDE?
<BarkingFish> right, got instructions. back later.
<caesar__> chromium not available in kubuntu sources?
<mirrakor_> caesar__: should be
<caesar__> only been on it 10 minutes so i'm still new
<BluesKaj> caesar__, chromium-browser
<mirrakor_> sudo apt-getinstall chromium-browse
<genii-around> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.0.835.202~r103287-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 19059 kB, installed size 70224 kB
<caesar__> i was looking in software center
<mirrakor_> "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser" I mean
<mirrakor_> But now another question, what happens if you click this address: foo@bar.tld (Somehow when I open mail adresses it opens an composer window - but it doesn't fill in the address, is this just me or for everyone? )
<mirrakor_> I know a workaround for that, but I'm wondring if that's a general bug
<skreech_> caesar__: try refresh sources
<caesar__> i see it now
<caesar__> is there a way to pull up all vdesktops on one screen
<BluesKaj> caesar__, slide your cursor to the upper left hand corner
<caesar__> niice
<caesar__> i gotta learn all the tricks
<caesar__> just switched from ubuntu today..
<skreech_> Ctrl+F8
<caesar__> i gotta say this is way cleaner
<caesar__> and sexier
<Daskreech> \o/ sexy
<Daskreech> Everynow and again I will put my animation on to ridiculously slow just to see it unfold :)
<Daskreech> mirrakor_: Opens with the email for me
<BarkingFish> evening guys. Right, this is turning into a fair old adventure
<BarkingFish> I really need help
 * BluesKaj shakes his head ....sexy ?
<Daskreech> 1888helpme
<BarkingFish> I've deleted most of the 4.7.3 parts of kde, killed kdm and i'm in irssi - I am still seeing bits of kde 4.7.3 in the system and I can't get rid of them.
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: You don't really get to decide what constitutes as that :)
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 && sudo apt-get autoremove
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: excellent :)
<caesar__> BarkingFish: yes, sexy
<BarkingFish> one sec while I switch ttys
<caesar__> i has a visual orgasm after i installed
<caesar__> had*
<Daskreech> lol more than possibly we needed to know but I think that was the intent
<BarkingFish> well that didn't work.
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, , hope you removed the ppas from source.list.d
<BarkingFish> It says kdelibs5 isn't installed, so it's not been removed
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: I did
<BluesKaj> good
<caesar__> Daskreech: by animations are you speaking of compiz?
<BarkingFish> but I'm still seeing a lot of kdeprogs like Kamera and stuff at 4.7.3 in aptitude
<Daskreech> caesar__: Kwin
<caesar__> is that similar?
<Daskreech> Yes
<BarkingFish> it also tells me I have "held broken packages" when I try to install anything
<Daskreech> what have you held?
<BarkingFish> nothing to my knowledge
<caesar__> i had that error when trying to install packages that were from an earlier distro
<caesar__> not compatible with current version
<caesar__> kwin gonna be my new favorite app
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: how do I find out if anything is held?
<Daskreech> caesar__: It's pretty sweet. Wait till you learn alt+ctrl+A
<caesar__> update sources?
<caesar__> Daskreech: it's not doing anything?
<caesar__> maybe it knows i havn't learned it yet.. lol
<Daskreech> caesar__: anytime something is flashing in the taskbar it will jump you to it
<Daskreech> very useful. very addicitve
 * caesar__ is patiently waiting for notification
<caesar__> lol
 * BarkingFish sighs deeply
<BarkingFish> this is not going well.
 * genii-around twitches
<BarkingFish> all i have is a cli and a program i don't know how to use in order to sort my pc out :(
 * Resistance slaps genii-around for twitching
<genii-around> Resistance: I blame it on caffeine overload today. 11th mug of coffee.
<BarkingFish> do I need to uninstall everything which is related to kde 4.7.3 as well as kde itself?
<Resistance> genii-around:  i'm on my 8th triple espresso, and i havent exploded :P
<BarkingFish> genii-around: join the club. I've had more caffeine than food today
 * Resistance has had enough caffeine to kill a normal human
<BarkingFish> if you've had more than 1000mg of caffeine, you're doing well
<BarkingFish> anyway, i just need to get kde 4.7.2 back and i'm done, any ideas?
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: do you have kdebase ?
<Daskreech> caesar__: does this work ?
<caesar__> yep
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: no
<caesar__> nice touch
<Daskreech> genii-around: can you get a list of held packages?
<BarkingFish> i tried to install it, Daskreech and got told it's been obsoleted - something else refers to it, but it's not present
<BarkingFish> unless i'm using the wrong package name
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: did you remove the kde 4.7.3 repos ?
<BarkingFish> yes
<BarkingFish> i know where i went wrong, i had the ppa from neon and also kubuntu's proposed ppa on too
<BarkingFish> both gone, as are all my other 3rd party repositories.  history.
<BarkingFish> from now on, if kubuntu don't issue it, i'm not installing it. shoot this for a game of soldiers, i'm not going through it again :)
<mirrakor_> For the records: it was just a firefox problem, not sure how it works for default, but I had to manually add "kmail --composer %s" for mailto:-links
<BluesKaj> odd , only have a few issues with kde , but some are really annoying
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: this one was a pest, i've seen more bugs filed against plasma-desktop on 4.7.3 than i have against pretty much anything else. a
<BarkingFish> *and that's only in the last couple of days
<BluesKaj> just upgraded my other pc to 12.04 ...sems fine , sound even works without pulseaudio ...happiness!
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: maybe just be more careful of what you have and keep on :)
<Daskreech>  I've installed software from a PPA then disabled it right after before
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: the problem is, one of the progs I want and need is only issued from a ppa
<Daskreech> caesar__: isn't it?
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: so install it then disable the PPA unless that's the only thing in the PPA
<BarkingFish> SynCE, for syncing my WM2003 iPAQ to KDE
<BarkingFish> then I don't get the updates
<BarkingFish> catch 22.
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: if it's the only thing in the PPA that's fine
<BarkingFish> ok then, it'll go back.
<BarkingFish> When I get KDE reinstalled....
<Daskreech> It's when you have huge PPAs that's an issue
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: You could go crazy and remove X :)
<BarkingFish> i'm still getting told I've held broken packages.
<BarkingFish> I've held nothing whatsoever. I don't understand this.
<BarkingFish> I just want my GUI back.
 * BarkingFish sits and shakes in the corner. 
<BarkingFish> I don't like working on a CLI.
<genii-around> BarkingFish: This looks interesting
<genii-around> BarkingFish: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/08/reinstall-kde/
<BarkingFish> which I can't open, since I'm in a cli, and have no DM to run a browser off :)
<Daskreech> !puregnoem
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: you have w3m
<Daskreech> cause UNIX is amazing!!
<genii-around> There's also links
<genii-around> !info links
<ubottu> links (source: links2): Web browser running in text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3~pre1-1build1 (oneiric), package size 520 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<BarkingFish> what I need is someone first to help me fix this package issue, which i don't understand
<BarkingFish> I'm sorry if I seem desperate, that may be because I am.
<BarkingFish> i don't have a clue how to use aptitude, i'm essentially lost on a text only terminal.
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: what the command yo uare using?
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: apt-get install kdebase-workspace
<BarkingFish> or apt-get install kde* take your pick
<BarkingFish> none of them work
<genii-around> dpkg --get-selections | grep hold      should show you whatever's on hold
<Resistance> BarkingFish:  what's broken
<BarkingFish> i get the same error every time - it wants to install 4.7.3
<BarkingFish> Resistance: you can take your choice, it's all good :P
<BarkingFish> yet I have no 4.7.3 repos in my list, no backports, nothing
<Resistance> BarkingFish:  so basically your  entire system is broken?
<Resistance> :P
<BarkingFish> Resistance: i have no KDE, I cannot reinstall kde because the system claims I've held broken packages
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: does genii-around's command give you anything ?
<BarkingFish> when in fact, I've held precisely squat
<Resistance> BarkingFish:  i take it backup/reinstall is not an option?
<BarkingFish> not an option
<BarkingFish> i had enough trouble getting 11.10 on here the first time round, i'm not doing it again :)
<Daskreech> :-)
<Resistance> BarkingFish:  11.04 isnt an option? :P
 * Resistance never upgraded for this reason :P
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: read that, can't use it cause I can't copypaste all the stuff off the webpage
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: dpkg --get-selections | grep hold
<BarkingFish> Resistance: i'd rather not go back to natty.
<BarkingFish> ok Daskreech - one moment
<BarkingFish> returns nothing
<BarkingFish> all this to downgrade because one package is borked
<root____> hi
<genii-around> BarkingFish: sudo rm /var/cache/apt    ..which wipes out pkgcache.bin  srcpkgcache.bin  .. then update and see if it still says about held broken packages
<genii-around> /var/cache/apt/*  rather
<BarkingFish> ok, i'll have a go, i'm just taking out all the other stuff in aptitude showing under KDE / main with a 4.7.3 on the version
<BarkingFish> i think i've figured it out. possibly.
<BarkingFish> i hope
<BarkingFish> ok, i'm still getting the broken package errors
<BarkingFish> what I want to know is where it's getting the 4:4.7.3-0ubuntu0.1~ppa1 versions from for install.
<BarkingFish> is there anyway I can remove all my sources on the cli and install a fresh set?
<BarkingFish> i will get this to work if it kills me
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: apt-cache policy
<BarkingFish> ok, i didn't understand any of that, but it looked good :)
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: apt-cache is a command
<BarkingFish> Basically, everything starts with a 500, then gives me details of the packages
<BarkingFish> /s/packages/repositories
<Daskreech> policy is an instruction to make it tell you apt's policy on a package
<Daskreech> then you put the package you want
<Daskreech> It will tell you the version you have installed the repos that have a package of the same name and what reop will be used if you install//update it
<Daskreech> as well as version numbers etc
<BarkingFish> installed: none / candidate 4:4.7.2-0-ubuntu1  for kdebase-runtime
<BarkingFish> but when I try to install it, it wants to install all of 4.7.3's packages as its depends
<Daskreech> there it will install 4.7.2 for kdebase-runtime
<Daskreech> from which repo?
<BarkingFish> said it's from /var/lib/dpkg/status
<BarkingFish> which starts with 100
<BarkingFish> i have just had a thought...
<BarkingFish> i know it's rare, but I'll be back in a sec
<BarkingFish> ok, the thought doesn't help.
<BarkingFish> The status file shows a lot of kde packages which are at 4.7.3
<BarkingFish> and when i pull the policy on kde-runtime, it says the candidate is 4.7.2, but the 4.7.3 version is gonna be installed. I'm sure I can override that, just can't remember how
<Daskreech> sudo apt-get install kde-runtime=4.7.2-0
<BarkingFish> well that started to work, Daskreech
<BarkingFish> I got this, apologies for the long message: kde-runtime: depends kdelibs5-plugins (>= 4:4.6.80) but it is not going to be installed
<BarkingFish> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<BarkingFish> what's the dpkg command for fixing stuff when it shows up as broken?
<Daskreech> 4.6.80 is 4.7.0 beta
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: i have no idea then.
<BarkingFish> I know of dpkg -i  something goes after it, can't recall what.
<Daskreech> sudo apt-get -f install
<BarkingFish> thanks
<BarkingFish> didn't do anything, 0 newly installed, 0 upgraded, 0 removed and 0 not installed
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: i think something is really broken here now.
<BarkingFish> I just did apt-cache unmet to check for unmet deps
<Daskreech> Hold on there is a dpkg command but I don't recall it off the top of my head
<BarkingFish> the list that scrolled past my eyes lasted a good 25 seconds and gave me a headache
<BarkingFish> i just did that one
<Daskreech> ah :)
<BarkingFish> dpkg --configure -a
<Daskreech> tha's it :)
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: can You pastebin that list ?
<BarkingFish> i don't know how to do it, Daskreech - this is what I said earlier.
<BarkingFish> Unless I have a GUI i'm lost
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: do you have pastebinit ?
<BarkingFish> i do now
<Daskreech> lol :-D
<Daskreech> run the apt-cache unmet and pipe it to pastebinit
<BarkingFish> right now, i'd try gnawing my own hands off as long as this is working before I go to bed :)
<BarkingFish> ok, back in a sec
<Daskreech> usual gibberish
<Daskreech> it will give you a URL put that url in this chan so we can see it
<BarkingFish> right that's apt-cache unmet > pastebinit or | pastebinit
<Daskreech> |
<BarkingFish> ok
<Daskreech> > is a redirect
<Daskreech> it will make a file named pastebinit that has  the output of the command
<Daskreech> Which technically you could then pastebin with $: pastebinit pastebinit
<BarkingFish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/740605/
<Daskreech> Whoot
<BarkingFish> brb
<Daskreech> That's ... a large list
<Daskreech> ok time to start dissecting
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: as I said, it took +-25 seconds to go past my eyes when I ran it, and with a photosensitive epileptic, repeating patterns like that are not good :/
<Daskreech> ah and I guess you can't ctrl+c that quickly
<BarkingFish> no
<BarkingFish> cause i can't constantly watch the screen while it's going past
<BarkingFish> so from the looks of that list, i have 10341 packages with unmet deps :P
<caesar__> Daskreech: why wouldnt a wireless driver load?
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: can you run cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit ?
<caesar__> http://pastebin.com/VsKzGBL6
<BarkingFish> sure Daskreech - give me a moment
<Daskreech> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<BarkingFish> cat: /etc/apt/sources.list.d is a directory :)
<BarkingFish> paste number 740614
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: sorry put a /* at the end of that
<BarkingFish> :P
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: so cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit ?
<BarkingFish> no such file or directory
<genii-around> caesar__: Install the linux-headers package for your running kernel
<caesar__> genii-around: not quite familiar
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: good enough
<caesar__> in other words.. i've never done it before
<genii-around> caesar__: eg: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: do you have what you need from that first paste?
<Daskreech> genii-around: http://paste.ubuntu.com/740605/ seems like a pretty interesting update/repo error
<BarkingFish> taking 1 package and 1 replace per line, I have over 10k packages with unmet dependencies... that scares the thingies out of me :)
<genii-around> Daskreech: Ouch
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: checking
<Daskreech> genii-around: yeah I'm trying to figure some of it out. Hopefully it's a one line fix
<BarkingFish> i need a coffee before i go gaga, back in a couple of minutes
<genii-around> Mmmm coffee
<BarkingFish> keep typing, i can scroll irssi if i need to
<BarkingFish> genii-around: rocket fuel. coffee + guarana
<BarkingFish> and at this moment in time, i need all the help i can get
<Daskreech> seems to be an abnormal amount of natilus depends in there for a KDE install
<genii-around> Daskreech: Yes. http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/kubuntu-desktop also does not list anything nautilus-related as a dependancy or a recommends
<caesar__> genii-around: http://pastebin.com/WeECAiVZ
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: apt-get remove kpat
<Daskreech> Hold on let me give you full list
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: apt-get remove kpat kcmutils4 libkldap4 libktnef4 libkactivities5 kdepim-runtime libkimproxy4 libqt4-dbus gwenview libkdecore5 && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Daskreech> that should pull out a good number more of corner depends
<genii-around> caesar__: Can you pastebin /var/log/jockey.log  file please
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: ok, I'll do those now. It might take some time as I'm alternating between TTY1 and TTY 2 to do this
<caesar__> genii-around: the last part or the whole thing?
<genii-around> caesar__: Since I don't know what part might contain errors relevant to the wl driver, the whole thing
<genii-around> caesar__: Also please pastebin result of:  grep wl /etc/modprobe.d/*
<BarkingFish> right Daskreech kcmutils4 isn't installed, says it's unable to locate the package
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: Umm give me a moment
<BarkingFish> ok
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: libkcmutils4
<BarkingFish> ok
<caesar__> genii-around: http://pastebin.com/j55bBVyq
<Daskreech> You can jsut press up to get back the old line and edit it
<BarkingFish> now we're getting somewhere
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: Close your eyes :)
<BarkingFish> 1 newly installed, 131 to remove
<Daskreech> Hmm ok
<Daskreech> Let it go
<BarkingFish> holy shlomoly.  It's taking off a lot of stuff I didn't even realise was anything to do with KDE
<caesar__> genii-around: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-watchdog.conf:blacklist twl4030_wdt
<BarkingFish> it's stripped phonon and its backends, vlc, and 129 other assorted pieces of whatever
<caesar__> genii-around: this is a clean install and everything is stock
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: the whole command has completed successfully, no errors
<BarkingFish> And I'm now 206mb lighter :)
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: ha ha whoot!
<genii-around> caesar__: What is the vendor: device code for the wireless?
<Daskreech> ok lets try apt-cache unmet | grep 4.7.3 | pastebinit
<BarkingFish> ok
<caesar__> genii-around: how do i locate that
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: paste 740630
<BarkingFish> that took barely a couple of seconds
<genii-around> caesar__: If you do: lspci -nn        it's the numbers at the end of the line like ( 8086:0001 )
<genii-around> Work, back in a few
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: *coughs* could you do sudo apt-get update
<BarkingFish> done
<Daskreech> then run the apt-cache unmet grep command without the pastebin
<Daskreech> let me know how many things it shows
<caesar__> 8086:2932?
<caesar__> genii-around: I get alot of numbers like that
<caesar__> let me paste
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: according to vi, the output is 130 lines, i'd guesstimate about 120 of those are items
<caesar__> genii-around: http://pastebin.com/zKKCVPie
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: count reveals 108 items, some share unmet deps
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: ok pastebinit and lets see what else needs some help out of the system
<BarkingFish> i did pastebin the results
<BarkingFish> from the other command you gave me, the paste number is 740630
<BarkingFish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/740630/
<caesar__> genii-around: i have updates pending reboot.. i'll be right back just to rule that out as an issue
<caesar__> brb
<Daskreech> Ah right
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: Sooo kpat is still there?
<BarkingFish> no
<BarkingFish> not according to the system
<Daskreech> apt-cache unmet | grep kpat I meant
<BarkingFish> i'll send a fresh paste up
<Daskreech> ok thank
<Daskreech> s
<BarkingFish> yes, 3 versions of i
<BarkingFish> *it
<BarkingFish> 4.7.3, 4.7.2 and 4.7.1
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/740642/
<BarkingFish> i think we need a script writing, or we need to get KDE to write one to help you downgrade to a previous version :)
<caesar__> genii-around: back
<BarkingFish> It would be so much easier than having to pester you guys for almost 3 hours +
<genii-around> caesar_: Does lsmod | grep acer_wmi   produce a result?
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: normally I jsut remove kdelibs5 and auto remove cleans up the rest
<caesar__> genii-around: no
<BarkingFish> well whatever's happened here, i'm determined that it won't happen again
<Daskreech> what's apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop say ?
<BarkingFish> no more proposed stuff for me, from now on if it's not ready, it's not going on my kit, simple.
<caesar__> .
<BarkingFish> installed (none): candidate: 1.239
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop
<caesar_> .
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/740648/
<genii-around> caesar_: Is there anything in the directory /lib/firmware/brcm  ?
<genii-around> ( particularly bcm43xx-0.fw  and bcm43xx_hdr-0.fw )
<caesar__> .
<genii-around> caesar__: Is there anything in /lib/firmware/brcm   ( particularly bcm43xx-0.fw and bcm43xx_hdr-0.fw )
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: apt-cache policy kdm
<Daskreech> what's the candidate version?
<BarkingFish> 4:4.7.2-0ubuntu2, Daskreech
<genii-around> Well thats hopeful
<Daskreech> yep
<caesar__> genii-around: yes i have both +2
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: try sudo apt-get install kubutu-desktop
<BarkingFish> doesn't work. i'll paste up the output
<genii-around> caesar__: Please try: sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43     ... and then pastebin result of:  dmesg | tail
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: paste.ubuntu.com/740653/
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: sudo apt-get remove ark
<caesar_> genii-around: http://pastebin.com/i55zjfPZ
<BarkingFish> not installed, Daskreech
<Daskreech> o_O
<Daskreech> apt-cache policy ark
<BarkingFish> jcgs: welcome :)  Nice to see someone from one of my old stomping grounds :)
<genii-around> caesar_: OK, this one uses different firmware, whic is not being found.
<jcgs> Hi :)
<BarkingFish> installed: none - Candidate: 4:4.7.2-0ubuntu1
<caesar_> genii-around: installed fine in ubuntu
<Daskreech> sudo apt-get install ark
<BarkingFish> unable to install, depends: kde-runtime but it is not going to be installed.
<BarkingFish> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<Daskreech> apt-cache policy kde-runtime
<BarkingFish> same results as per ark, Daskreech
<genii-around> caesar_: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: try install that
<BarkingFish> candidate is 4:4.7.2-0ubuntu1
<Daskreech> I'm going to guess it's a qt package holding everything up
<BarkingFish> Unable to install: - depends: libplasma3 (>= 4:4.6.80) (not going to be installed)
<BarkingFish> same message with kdelibs5-plugins
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: is libplasma3 installed ?
<BarkingFish> also plasma-scriptengine-javascript (= 4:4.7.2-0ubuntu1)
<BarkingFish> same message on all 3
<caesar_> genii-around: installed
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: same again
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: try install libplasma3 see what it requires
<genii-around> caesar_: Now does /lib/firmware/b43    have that ucode file in there?
<Daskreech> Jsut follow it back till you find somethign that's already installed
<BarkingFish> needs libthreadweaver3 (=4:4.7.2-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.7.3-0ubuntu0.1~ppa1 is going to be installed
<caesar_> genii-around: 117 items in that folder
<BarkingFish> got it
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: which isn't installed and has a candidate for 4.7.3 ?
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: it was libthreadweaver4, not 3, apologies, and it's already installed
<genii-around> BarkingFish: eg: sudo apt-get install libsomethng-or-other=4:4.7.2-0ubuntu1
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: dump it then
<BarkingFish> libthreadweaver4 is already the newest version
<BarkingFish> ok
<caesar_> brb gonna try to connect
<genii-around> caesar_: Does ls /lib/firmware/b43/ucode15.fw      produce a result?
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: done
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: essentially what's happening is that you have something from 4.7.3 installed that raises the min requirement of other things
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: apt-get install libplasma3
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: purge should support that
<BarkingFish> in my opinion
<BarkingFish> apt-get remove --purge -v=4.7.3 would be a nice option
<caesar_> genii-around: yes, and my wifi light turned blue
<BarkingFish> but i couldn't do that in a hundred years
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: I don't understand what that would mean :-/
<BarkingFish> wh00t
<genii-around> caesar_: Good
<BarkingFish> it's working
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: that's it then :)
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: the command would be apt-get remove with the purge option, to strip everything from (-v)ersion 4.7.3
<Daskreech> You can do that with dpkg -get-selections
<BarkingFish> you can???
<BarkingFish> ...
<BarkingFish> right, all that gubbins has installed with NO errors :D
<BarkingFish> what do I do now?
 * BarkingFish is getting excited. He may have a GUI back prior to midnight :)
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: sudo service kdm start
<BarkingFish> kdm stop/waiting
<BarkingFish> you don't need the sudo thing, btw, i'm in on cli as root, in the other terminal :)
<Daskreech> right
<BarkingFish> BINGO!
<BarkingFish> kdelibs5-data was holding the install back of other stuff
<BarkingFish> just took that off, went and installed kdebase-runtime, and everything else appears to be following it
<cracker34> всем здарова!
<BarkingFish> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cracker34> да
<BarkingFish> :)
<cracker34> а что тут бульше руских нет???
<caesar_> genii-around: it seems like it's loading but it's not scanning for networks
<BarkingFish> cracker34: #ubuntu-ru, here, english only.
<Daskreech> cracker34: тип / присоединиться к #ubuntu-ru
<Daskreech> cracker34: тип /join #ubuntu-ru
 * BarkingFish misses google translate
<caesar_> it's not available no more?
<BarkingFish> jp
<BarkingFish> not that, caesar_ - i have no GUI at the moment, and google translate doesn't work in w3m or lynx
<BarkingFish> it's still about
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: :-) I think that should be fixed
<caesar_> IC
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: this is crazy :)  I just apt-get install kdm, and my screen just filled twice over with what it needs to install
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: kde is kindahuge
<BarkingFish> you ain't kidding :)
<Daskreech> If you pull X off your computer it takes something like 2GB
<BarkingFish> omg
<Daskreech> With X installed and a DE it's closer to 10 GB
<Daskreech> somethign like 7 GB of GUI toolkits
<BarkingFish> needs to get 39.2mb of archives, 189mb will be used after the install
<BarkingFish> 199 new packages to pull
<genii-around> caesar_: Any results if you do a manual: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan        (if device name is not wlan0 put correct device name there)
<BarkingFish> i suppose I better make sure it's installing 4.7.2 :)
<Daskreech> I remember when I started using linux and netscape/mozilla was 11 MB and I used to cry at how big that was
<BarkingFish> what the hell?
<BarkingFish> sorry
<BarkingFish> it looks like it's installing gnome...
<caesar_> genii-around: No Scan Results
<caesar_> and i should have at least 3
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: I think i may need your help
<BarkingFish> again
<Daskreech> Noooooooooo
 * Daskreech flees
<Daskreech> whats' up?
<BarkingFish> I now have gnome-control-center and lots of files about unity, and various other things
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: that's fine let it go
<Daskreech> You can run purekde when you are done
<Daskreech> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<BarkingFish> i hope to the Pope it's not installed Gnome, or I will jump out of my window
 * BarkingFish dislikes gnome in possibly the most unpleasant way
<genii-around> caesar_: Please pastebin results of command: rfkill list
<BarkingFish> brb
<caesar_> genii-around: http://pastebin.com/r5dVkQH0
<genii-around> caesar_: Is there some access point nearby it could be seeing?
<caesar_> i use my phone to tether.. and there are 1 comcast router and 1 verizon router
<manuel__> canales
<caesar_> genii-around: yes there are 2-3 maybe 4 other connections that have been seen by win7 and ubuntu
<genii-around> Hm
<caesar_> is this a head scratcher?
<Daskreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<genii-around> caesar_: The broadcoms are notorious for not working properly :-/
<BarkingFish> we're still not running right.
<caesar_> genii-around: wait let me try to activate the additional drivers now
<BarkingFish> KDM wants to start, but now I get a small white box: Xsession /usr/bin/startkde Xsession: /usr/bin/startkde not found
<genii-around> BarkingFish: install kde-workspace-bin
<BarkingFish> ok genii-around - thanks
<BarkingFish> I take it Daskreech has gone for some valium or something after the time I just gave him :)
<BarkingFish> :P
<genii-around> BarkingFish: I have to go soon myself
<BarkingFish> had to do another trackback to a leftover package
<BarkingFish> but I've got that one as well
<BarkingFish> another 68.9Mb and 49 packages en route :)
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> Not sure why kubuntu-desktop isn't installing all this stuff itself
<BarkingFish> Well thank you for your help, genii-around and Daskreech - it's taken bloody ages, I feel like I should be paying you for this.
<BarkingFish> sorry for the language, btw
<caesar_> genii-around: it's downloading and installing drivers.. just going extra slow because im on 3G tether. but i'm pretty sure thats what's left
<caesar_> 40%
<genii-around> caesar_: OK. I'll hang around here at work a little longer to see how it goes... but I'm going for a smoke now, back in a few minutes
<caesar_> k
<BarkingFish> you realise you guys have been helping me for approaching 4 hours? :o
<caesar_> smoking is bad.. i just quite after 15 years
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: I've helped people over the course of two weeks before
<Daskreech> caesar_: Yay!!
<BarkingFish> caesar_: tell me about it; I've had cancer of the throat twice and I'm still smoking.
 * Daskreech hugs caesar_
<caesar_> ;)
<BarkingFish> It'll get me one day
<BarkingFish> and the faster, the better.
<caesar_> BarkingFish: I used snus to help me get off it
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: Yeah both my uncles are dying of smoking. One is probably going to suffocate as the cancer cells close down his throat before the end of the year
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: he said the same thing as you :)
<Daskreech> Missing a tongue now but so it goes
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: well smoking killed both my parents, i didn't want to be alive without them, so I figured it'd take me too...
<caesar_> you dont have children?
<BarkingFish> that was then, I wish I could quit but I've tried so much it's doing my head in.
<BarkingFish> caesar_: no
<caesar_> BarkingFish: get yourself some snus
<BarkingFish> lets take this to the offtopic
<caesar_> after you quite for about 2 weeks.. just the smell of a cigg is distgusting
<pepe__> hi there ! i'm rediscovering kde with kubuntu (coming from gnome) and i'm very happy. Howerever, i have a small problem, with gnom, i was using Synapse + zeitgeist for searching quickly with 2 or 3 letters the documents for opening it. Do you know how can i do this with kde ? thanks a lot for your attention !
<pepe__> (using synapse from ppa and zeitgest without ppa there is nothing for the documents)
<pepe__> here a screenshot of synapse (a semantic launcher) http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/synapse
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: Houston, we have liftoff.  KDE is up, although I have lots of red crosses all over the place from missing stuff, and not a lot installed :)
<BarkingFish> And I want to get as much gnome off my machine as humanly possible, as quickly as possible
<BarkingFish> i'm closing on irssi, back in a while from xchat.
<BarkingFish> see ya, and thank you Daskreech and genii-around :)
<BarkingFish> back in a bit
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: did you install kubuntu-desktop ?
<Daskreech> pepe__: Umm Well KDE has zeitgeist but I've never used it :(
<Daskreech> You could jsut use synapse until nepomuk search is universal (and reliable)
<JontheEchidna> not very many KDE applications at all have zeitgeist integration
<pepe__> thanks Daskreech, i use it works fine for launching application, but not working for me for searching document
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: I know that
 * genii-around sips coffee and keeps an eye out for caesar_
<Daskreech> pepe__: In theory if you enable nepomuk in krunner (the alt+F2 application) you should get searches for files
<JontheEchidna> oh, ok. It's just that saying "KDE has Zeitgeist" would seem to imply some grand-er integration than is currently there
<Daskreech> No it's just what I said
<Daskreech> KDE has zeitgeist
<Daskreech> kinda like KDE has a recipe managment application
<Daskreech> doesn't mean it's anything grand. Just that it exists
<BarkingFish> yeehah!
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: did you install kubuntu-desktop ?
<BarkingFish> it's alive, master....
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: i'm doing that now, another broken dep hidden in the system
<pepe__> great Daskreech, it works very nice (alt+F2) this what i was searching
<BarkingFish> ksysguardd
<Daskreech> pepe__: Hooray :)
<JontheEchidna> Well, zeitgeist is something separate from KDE entirely, in which context "having zeitgeist" would mean having integration with the already existing tool
<JontheEchidna> as opposed to having a recipe management system, which is a self-contained application
<Daskreech> I guess if you come from KDE land :)
<JontheEchidna> but, no biggie. :)
<JontheEchidna> just didn't want any misconceptions
<Daskreech> fair enough
<Daskreech> as long as pepe__ is happy
<Daskreech> pepe__: as a side benefit you can use alt+F2 as a calculator
<pepe__> yes very happy now
<pepe__> ;)
<Daskreech> pepe__: try alt+F2 -> 2^4=
<Daskreech> Or 45 lb in kg
<Daskreech> or 0 C in F
<pepe__> great
<Daskreech> Yep so far the two things it doesn't do that I would like is weather in <place> and define:word
<pepe__> really great
<Daskreech> ah you can do spelling though
<Daskreech> spell defnie
<Daskreech> hmm wonder what it would take to get a definition in there :-/
<Daskreech> There is a dictionary application in KDE
 * Daskreech prods JontheEchidna. Who's maintainer for the Weather  wallpaper?
<pepe__> what is the name of this alt + F2 application ?
<JontheEchidna> Daskreech: lol, I've not touched that in a while. It's safe to say it's unmaintained
<Daskreech> pepe__: krunner
<pepe__> ok thks, really great app
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: have you looked at the initial blog to see if you hit your objectives? :)
<Daskreech> pepe__: Yep it's nice
<pepe__> i will add it in the french doc of kubuntu (http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/lanceur_de_logiciel )
<Daskreech> \o/
<JontheEchidna> Daskreech: haha, just looked. Honestly I don't remember at all, lol
<JontheEchidna> 3 years... it's been a long time
<Daskreech> I know. It's been a good run though.
<Daskreech> really glad you tackled it
<pepe__> doc updated
<Daskreech> Thanks pepe__
<BarkingFish> thank heavens for that.
<BarkingFish> I'm still an awful lot of stuff missing, but I have about 80% of KDE back, live and I'm now going to de-gnome it. genii-around - could you post that purekde link again please? I lost it when I shut irssi down
<genii-around> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<BarkingFish> thanks :)
<genii-around> BarkingFish: There is also http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/08/reinstall-kde/ which has a bunch of package lists but the last one looks broken
<BarkingFish> no problem, I think i can remember what i had, it's just a pain in the cubes having to go get it :)
<BarkingFish> oh heck
<BarkingFish> taking off the gnome stuff has removed firefox.
<BarkingFish> :/
<BarkingFish> why must life be so dang complicated?
#kubuntu 2011-11-17
<BarkingFish> back in a tick, apper's not working now. Keeps telling me i failed to provide authentication, without it actually asking me for any :)
<szal> new libmsn0.3 is in updates, that should fix problems w/ Kopete and MSN
<djzn> which is a good VGA card to run KDE
<djzn> HD5450 or GT9500
<djzn> how do I install restricted drivers in kubuntu
<BarkingFish> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BarkingFish> oh shoot.
<BarkingFish> wrong one :P
<djzn> no
<BarkingFish> djzn: what driver do you need?
<djzn> fglrx
<djzn> I actually got a pop up message when I updated and rebooted
<BarkingFish> and what version of kubuntu are you on please?
<djzn> latest
<djzn> and update
<BarkingFish> ok
<djzn> updated
<BarkingFish> !info fglrx oneiric
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:8.881-0ubuntu4.1 (oneiric), package size 22421 kB, installed size 69460 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<djzn> ok
<BarkingFish> right, i think you need to add the restricted repository to your sources
<BarkingFish> one sec
<djzn> i already did
<BarkingFish> ok, well it should be in there.
<djzn> yes
<djzn> i see trhogh apper
<djzn> fglrx
<BarkingFish> if it's not, try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BarkingFish> that should go get it too
<djzn> i see it
<BarkingFish> ok, no prob
<djzn> the restricted driver manager
<djzn> that i was curios
<djzn> in ubuntu
<djzn> it pops up all the time
<djzn> but not here
<BarkingFish> try not to use enter too much, djzn - our floodbot is kinda fussy :)
<djzn> ok
<djzn> the issue is, through WHERE do I pull the restricted driver manager.... is this removed ?
<BarkingFish> it shouldn't be
<djzn> well i will install through apper
<djzn> i really could not find 'restricted driver manager' as in ubuntu system configuration
<BarkingFish> that should do it for you, djzn
<djzn> will i lose plymouth?
<BarkingFish> i know we used to have a menu entry for "Additional Drivers", but I can't see it here.
<BarkingFish> djzn: I don't know I'm afraid.
<djzn> would you recommend nvidia
<djzn> or amd card
<djzn> i am thinking about getting a offboard card
<BarkingFish> djzn: as someone who has never used either of those brands, i can't comment :)
<djzn> currently using Radeon HD 3200 (IGP)
<BarkingFish> Personally, I run an ATI Radeon SE 9800 here
<djzn> old one
<BarkingFish> yeah, machine's not too hot, and it's a frankenstein
<djzn> and I thought mine was
<BarkingFish> It started life as a prebuilt machine from HP, but I decided to modify it to the point where I got it to do what I wanted it to do, quicker than it was doing it :)
<djzn> thanks barking
<BarkingFish> no problem
<djzn> hopefully i will stay with kubuntu
<djzn> can't stand unity or gshell
<BarkingFish> once you go K, there's no going away :P
<BarkingFish> lol
<djzn> gotta go
<djzn> bye
<BarkingFish> bye
<Dice-Man> hi
<Dice-Man> i want to play an mp3 song when the kernel is loading at boot
<Dice-Man> how to do it ?
<jcg2> Any one available for advice on troubleshoot a package that fails midway through launching?
<LA_Roey> hola
<caesar_> how do you view the software that is currently downloading and installing in the software center?
<JdGordon> how do i get the hard disks to always spin down when idle? I cant find any power management settings for it?
<kamilnadeem> HI
<kamilnadeem> any kubuntu staff here or someone who can give this message to them?
<kamilnadeem> on the Kubuntu page where the features of Kubuntu are mentioned in the Professional suite section openoffice.org is mentioned instead of Libreoffice . Please get it corrected.
<jjman6> I'm having problems w/ kdenlive doing a video capture. it doesn't connect to my webcam.  But kopete/skype/amsn/jitsi have no problem w/ webcam
<jjman6> i can't get kdenlive to record via webcam. it doesn't seem to connect. i confirmed its on /dev/video0 the default works fine in other apps
<lolcat> thomas_________: Your internet sucks
<edgy> Hi, how can I control kde today, I think there used to be a kcontrol
<jussi> edgy: system settings
<edgy> jussi: but isn't systemsettings an ubuntu thing? I need the original thing to test for a bug. I mean I want to change the number system, In systemsettings -> Locale -> Numbers -> Arabic-Indic changes nothing. I want to know whether this bug in ubuntu or kde
<jussi> edgy: no, systemsettings was adopted by kde itself
<edgy> jussi: thanks for the clarification, can you please test the bug I mentioned?
<jussi> edgy: no, Im at work currently, sorry
<edgy> jussi: np
<edgy> any one here who can test the bug for me?
<szal> afair, Systemsettings was originally introduced by Kubuntu back in the KDE 3.5 days, when all other distros still had Kcontrol
<szal> as for KDE4, it was originally in all KDE distributions, that is correct
<volodya> so, what is the community consensus on kmail in 11.10? It appears to cause no end of trouble for me; time to switch away from it?
<jussi> volodya: probably a better place for that question is #kubuntu-offtopic
<volodya> jussi: would it be ontopic here if I rephrase it as "why does kmail say 'Retrieving Folder Contents' for 10 mins already, whereas akonadi agent shows no activity whatsoever"?
<jussi> volodya: yes, it would, because thats an actionable item we can try solve. :) However, I have no idea of the answer, save I know there were issues with kmail this release
<volodya> jussi: ok.
<volodya> obviously, I can get sources and -dbg package and debug the thing, but it's not apparent this is road leading anywhere.
<jussi> volodya: is this a migration from an old kmail?  or a totally new setup ?
<volodya> it's a totally new setup (actually, second totally new setup, after previous one has corrupted entire mysql database)
<ucenik10> ej
<alvin> If I press 'send' in Kmail, plasma crashes every time.
<ucenik34> e tuka si?
<ucenik33> dadada
<ucenik33> haha
<volodya> fwiw, the "fix" was to enable nepomuk again.
<psychognite> hello every one
<psychognite> i am new one in irc canany one temme some tricks here
<psychognite> i will be very gratefull
<psychognite> :p
<rork> psychognite: first tri... is to be patient and not leave within a minute
<snikker> hi, i've got this error: "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)" in my Xorg.0.log. nVidia drivers are installed, can you help me?
<snikker> i'm under oneiric
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: did you install the nvidia driver previously?
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: hi, on this pc it's a new install
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: i mean in the pc in which you are getting the error
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: no
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: i've made a fresh install of oneiric then i've installed nvidia drivers
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: so after that you are getting this error?
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: i don't know... because i've realized that it doesn't work because when i lunch some applications they say "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".", so i've cheched the xorg log
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: no, what i exactly want to know is that are you having two different systems? are you using the system with the issue right now? are you able to login to your system or are you just in bash?
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: i'm under kde now, in the system with the issue, so i can login... in this system i've got two graphics card (intel + nvidia)
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: from where did you install the nvidia graphics driver?
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: i've tried drivers from official ubuntu repository, then i've also tried this: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<snikker> but with the same problem with both
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: i think thats the problem
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: did you uninstall the derivers ?
<phoenix_firebrd> *drivers
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: no i didn't do it..
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: did you use the nvidia-settings to create a new xorg.conf?
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: i thought tha uninstall was automatic..
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: when?
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: open terminal
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: sudo nvidia-settings
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: when it install the updated drivers from ppa repository, btw the xorg.conf wasn't present in my /etc/X11 directory. I've also create a new one with nvidia-setting, but with the xorg.conf file the system hang and doesnt start
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: what is your graphics card model?
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: if you want i can pastebin my xorg.conf file
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: nVidia geForce GT540M
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: did it work in 11.04?
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: i don't know... it's a fresh install with oneiric 11.11
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: 11.10
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: opps sorry, 11.10
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: you were there yesterday right?
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: yes i was here
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: ok wait
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: ok, thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: did you purging and reinstalling the default drivers offered in the normal repos
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: did you  try purging and reinstalling the default drivers offered in the normal repos
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: no i dont't have tryed it
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: can you do it now?
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker:  do you know how to do it?
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: but first i suppose that i must remove the drivers from ppa repo, right?
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: before installing , yes
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: also remove the ppa from the sources list
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: ok, in the ppa page they say to run this command "sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers"
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: but this remove also the drivers from their ppa?
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: dont know
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: you better do it with muon
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: before installing the driver delete the xorg.conf file
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: did you enable any ppas other than the xorg-edgers?
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: yes, but are not related with nvidia or xorg
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: anything related to kernel or xserver?
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: no
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: ok
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi phoenix_firebrd
<Hedron> Hi, I am having problem with wine and kubuntu 11.10.
<Hedron> when I try to create the prefix, it gets to fixme:iphlpapi:NotifyAddrChange (Handle 0x20ee92c, overlapped 0x20ee910): stub error and then waits forever
<Hedron> if I interrupt it, I can start winecfg for example, but I am unable to run any other app
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: hi, i'm come back
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: what ahppened?
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: what happened?
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: i'm under kde, but i think that nvidia driver isn't loaded
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: i've purged and reinstalled drivers
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: did you delete the old xorg.conf files?
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: yes i've do it
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: did you create a new xorg.conf using nvidia-settings?
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: no, i do it now
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: start nvidia-settings with sudo
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: do you mean nvidia-xconfig with sudo
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: ya
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: ok, i've do it... now logout, restart x and... cross the fingers :-)
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: here again, with the xorg.conf file system hang...
<floown> hello
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: have you used 11.04?
<floown> do exist somethings like Komodo Edit for KDE (with Qt library) ?
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: mmm i don't remember if i've used 11.04 on this notebook...
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: did it work for any previous versions of kubuntu?
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: the only thing i remember is that in the past with this pc i was able to run cairo-dock and google earth without any problem related to xlib...
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker: Did the installation of the OS and the driver finish without any interruption?
<snikker> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<rork> floown: maybe KDevelop or Kate but these seem to be pretty powerless compared to Komodo, maybe you can get better help if you share which features you exactly want
<snikker|2> phoenix_firebrd: the error in the xorg log say that a "ompatible NVIDIA X driver not found" but the nvidia driver is loaded, and came from official ubuntu repo
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker|2: i think your card is a new one and not supported fully
<snikker|2> phoenix_firebrd: but if i don't remember bad it's in the list cards supported by the nvidia driver
<floown> rork: I use Ckeditor in Drupal but it remove all my indentation. The code is "compressed"… So I want I use a external editor to reformat my source if I want better to see what is wrong in my source…
<floown> rork: I search I Qt program because since I'm in Kubuntu 11.10 all Gnome program take 100% my processor… :|
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker|2:  you better ask yofel if your card is supported in the driver from from normal repos
<snikker|2> phoenix_firebrd: i ask him, thanks for support
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker|2: yw
<snikker|2> phoenix_firebrd: :-)
<phoenix_firebrd> snikker|2: :)
<snikker|2> yofel: hi, i'm under oneiric, i've got nvidia geForce GT540M. My card is supported by the driver in the ubuntu repos?
<floown> rork: can I reformat and autoindent my html source in Kdevelop ?
<rork> floown: Kate doesn't seem to do auto identation, you can however indent multiple lines by selecting them and pressing tab, I don't know about KDevelop as I  don't use that
<rork> floown: oh, you can with Kate, in Tools > Indentation set to XML style, then Tools > Align
<yofel> snikker|2: should be from what I know - check in the additional drivers app if there's a recommended driver
<floown> rork: WOW, excellent!
<floown> the autoindent
<snikker|2> yofel: i've already checked, but nothing...
<rork> I was quite surprised it was in there too :)
<yofel> snikker|2: nvidia lists the 540M as supported by 280.13 though
<yofel> (see http://www.geforce.com/Drivers/Results/34961)
<snikker|2> yofel: yes i've got it from ubuntu repo
<yofel> snikker|2: ok, can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<snikker|2> yofel: yes
<yofel> how did you install the driver btw.?
<yofel> apt or jockey?
<snikker|2> yofel: apt
<yofel> updated xorg.conf after that?
<snikker|2> yofel: http://pastebin.com/WfLcdDBg
<snikker|2> yofel: i've tried with all upadated official packages in the ubuntu repos and also with ppa (xorg-edgers) but nothing changed
<snikker|2> yofel: not i've got all original software from ubuntu repos
<yofel> the looks like you have 2 GPU's in your system
<snikker|2> yofel: yes itel + nvidia
<snikker|2> *intel
<yofel> then I can't help you as I don't know how to get those to work :/
<snikker|2> yofel: ok, thank you anyway
<genii-around> Well, that's annoying.
<linkan-36> Hi! I'm new to Kubuntu. How do I use sudo?
<genii-around> linkan-36: For command-line programs which need administrator rights, just prepend sudo to the command
<antoinev> Hello, I am on kubuntu 11.10, my computer is unable to resume after hibernating (it try and then reboot).
<antoinev> Both my swap and my ram are 6GB, I have checked the swap UUID in both /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume and /etc/fstab.
<antoinev> Any tought?
<mr-rich> antoinev: If I recall, doesn't the computer turn off when it hiernates?
<mr-rich> hibernates
<antoinev> yes it does
<mr-rich> then just hitting the power button should bring it back ...
<antoinev> what I meant is when I restart, it tries to restore the previous state but finally crashes and reboot
<mr-rich> hardware?
<chaitu> Greetings All. Am trying to install some new WM's. Can you guys suggest some good ones? preferably some good looking? Thanks
<mr-rich> antoinev: hardware?
<antoinev> mr-rich: what hardware do you need?
<mr-rich> chaitu: www.reactos.org
<chaitu> Thanks mr-rich. I will check that out
<antoinev> intel xeon, 6GB
<mr-rich> antoinev: this is a labtop, correct?
<antoinev> no
<mr-rich> antoinev: why do you need to hibernate a desktop?
<chaitu> mr-rich: umn am not looking for new os..am just looking forward to try different window managers...
<antoinev> To keep all my windows opens when I go back home every night whithout wating energy
<antoinev> wasting*
<mr-rich> chaitu: k ... www.distrowatch.com ... whole list of distros to choose from ...
<chaitu> Thanks
<mr-rich> antoinev: you can adjust power saving settings to spin down HDs, etc and shut off your monitor to save energy. An idle computer uses less enegery than a 60 watt light bulb ...
<mr-rich> antoinev: I let my Kubuntu box run 24/7.
<antoinev> hum, ok
<searchfgold6789> Hello everyone can I ask a question here?
<szal> !ask | searchfgold6789
<ubottu> searchfgold6789: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<searchfgold6789> oh ok
<searchfgold6789> umm my desktop sphere and desktop cylinder are not working... the keyboard shortcuts don't do anything. nVidia NV34 Kubuntu 11.04 :) thanks
<szal> NV34 = what?
<searchfgold6789> GeForce FX 5200
<szal> forget it..  unless they work w/ nouveau
<genii-around> That's a pretty old card
<searchfgold6789> well the cube works...
<szal> the 173 legacy Nvidia driver has a shader bug preventing you from using desktop effects, and as the driver is legacy, that bug won't be fixed
<searchfgold6789> I knew about the shader bug, but the desktop effects are working quite nicely.
<searchfgold6789> So I guess I'll have to be happy with the cube :)
<szal> they don't here on my 2nd machine w/ GeForce 5900XT
<searchfgold6789> Well I had to change my scale method to Smooth .
<szal> enabling desktop effects on that system results in a blank screen
<searchfgold6789> x_x
<searchfgold6789> have you *tried* switching the scale method or compositing type?
<szal> no, not worth it, as it's only a testbed anyway
<searchfgold6789> well then. I should count myself lucky :)
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> I would like to play so music on a party with my computer, but sometimes the soundserver crashes. Only with vlc it never crashes, but the music slows down ugly
<Matisse> whats the solution which works, in longterm? I think I chose pulse because the former sound server (OSS or Alsa?) wasnt able to play sounds from different programs at the same time
<Matisse> ok, my mistake. alsa works together with pulse
<Matisse> simple question: which sound server should I choose? (I going to check out if pulse is the real trouble maker)
<genii-around> alsa is pretty much the de-facto standard
<Matisse> ok
<Matisse> ah!
<Matisse> I remember
<Matisse> I chose pulse (on 10.04 it isnt default), because I've had problem with my 4.1 system
<Matisse> genii-around, is it possible to disable pulse for a while (without removing setting) to check if it works as good as pulse (concerning the 4.1)
<_jam> does libreoffice still use java? it seems like with the java update I got yesterday, libreoffice is crashing on docx files
<genii-around> Matisse: No idea. Debugging the sound system is not one of my stronger areas
<Matisse> ok
<Matisse> thx anyway
<_jam> well, looks to be an upstream problem
<TheBuntu> dual boot linux and windows... is order the os's should be... windows 1st on drive or linux 1st on drive
<maco> install windows first. linux can set up a bootloader to handle dual-boot, but windows will pretend there's nothing else there and just lock you out of whatever was installed before it
<BluesKaj> TheBuntu, I always put windows first , the reason being the windows mbr is usually the first 512 bytes on a hdd
<TheBuntu> Ok... will do.... everyone always says gimp is as good as photoshop.... But im likeing photoshop CS5 's cloning tools better then gimp
<BluesKaj> TheBuntu, never heard that claim ,  but gimp is good as far as free software goes ..I know windows users who love it.
<TheBuntu> BluesKaj: gimp if your cloning an image and you stop in mid process.. you gota start over... photoshop you can stop and restart where you stoped...
<TheBuntu> plus i think toutching up images is easyer with photoshop.... useing virtalvox.. i can never get photoshop to install
<TheBuntu> opps i mean wine
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<TheLastProject> How do I add the firefox-stable and thunderbird-stable repositories without Muon freaking out about "broken configurations" and so? =/
<mr-rich> TheLastProject: you could just be patient and wait for them to show up as updates ... :)
<TheLastProject> mr-rich: There's a difference between being patient and having to wait several weeks for something that is already stable, just like the latest version of libmsn, Kopete won't connect without it, it is stable, but weeks later it still hasn't been updated... Besides that, it doesn't answer my question.
<TheLastProject> Besides that, using an outdated browser adds security issues, so I am not happy with being unable to add the official mozilla stable repositories at all...
<BluesKaj> TheLastProject, security issues ? on linux ?
<TheLastProject> Oh come on
<TheLastProject> There is more to security then win32 viruses
<BluesKaj> yeah, thqat's what I was thinking ..
<TheLastProject> That Linux is less likely to be hit doesn't mean it won't be hit
<BluesKaj> TheLastProject, aw cmon , what are the chances now ...really
<TheLastProject> ...
<TheLastProject> Are we going to stay this off-topic and attacking someone for wanting to be safe and NOT wanting to wait weeks and is just asking how to add those repositories without Muon breaking?
<sona> seems like quanta was removed from 11.10, is it still possible to get it somehow ?
<BluesKaj> the , it ;s not an attack , merely a comment on an extremely unlike occurence.
<BluesKaj> TheLastProject, ^
<BluesKaj> unlikely
<BluesKaj> ..anyway i'd better clean my glasses again
<TheLastProject> Doesn't change the fact that my question is being evaded and answered with useless comments like "just wait until it is added" and "worrying about security under Linux is dumb" instead of just being answered.
<TheLastProject> If people don't know, that's fine, but these replies are NOT fine...
<maco> add-apt-repository doesnt work?
<maco> (i have no idea about muon though. i use apt-get)
<TheLastProject> No, it doesn't. After I do that Apper won't update anymore =/
<BluesKaj> TheLastProject, add the repos to the sources.list and run any keys if needed , the update/upgrade> I've done without muon porblems.
<maco> what's apper?
<BluesKaj> apper is the new package updater
<BluesKaj> it's better than muon IMO
<TheLastProject> BluesKaj: It seems that there are only sources.list entries for Maverick and Lucid. Changing "maverick" to "oneiric" causes a 404 (same thing Apper does when normally adding the info through Software Sources using Muon), any clue what I should do against that? =/
<BluesKaj> TheLastProject, which kubuntu version are you running?
<TheLastProject> BluesKaj: 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot)
<mr-rich> I think Apper is still the old Kpackagekit ... but I could be mistaken ...
<BluesKaj> TheLastProject, sudo sed -i 's/lucid/oneiric/' /etc/apt/sources.list ..substitute the 'lucid for whatever exists in your sources.list now .You may have to run it twice due to maverick and lucid being listed
<tgr> When I run kontact I get a mass of error messages written to stderr. A pile of errors of the form X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<tgr>   Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)
<tgr>   Resource id:  0x1e000eb
<tgr> A pile of the form: kontact(2331): Error while moving items.  103 "Unknown error. (No items found)"
<tgr> And a pile of the form:kontact(2331)/kdeui (kdelibs) KXMLGUIClient::~KXMLGUIClient: 0x89d9c14 deleted without having been removed from the factory first. This will leak standalone popupmenus and could lead to crashes.
<tgr> The program is very unresponsive when it runs (which is why I looked at what it was writing to stderr). Is this a known problem, and what should I do about it?
<TheLastProject> BluesKaj: I don't know HOW you did it, but even though it gave me a 404 error at first that did make the update show up... Thank you o,o
<BluesKaj> TheLastProject, your sources list should have nothing but 'oneiric' in the deb urls  , unless you're running a regression on some apps , which is not good practice.
<TheLastProject> BluesKaj: Hmmm, yeah, understandable. Guess I should send a message to the mozilla team about the lack of oneiric deb choice? o,o
<BluesKaj> TheLastProject, always run an update after editing the sources.list or adding deb url repos to muon or any package manager
<opapo> I can get "snmpwalk -v2c -c public localhost" to display data, but not when I use my ip address
<genii-around> opapo: Does 127.0.0.1 work?
<opapo> yes
<genii-around> opapo: Check your /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf
<opapo> genii-around: what am I checking for?
<opapo> "agentAddress udp:161,udp6:[::1]:161"
<genii-around> opapo: Thats your ipv6 address
<opapo> the udp:161 part should be ipv4 right?
<genii-around> It can be either, ipv4 is easier to understand
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> When my system is booting it doesnt react on typing -> I can't enter the boot menu. What might be the problem?
<szal> Matisse: wireless keyboard?
<Matisse> no, plain-old one :)
<opapo> Matisse: does the option to enter boot menu appear?
<Matisse> yes
<Matisse> the menu poped up but then I changed the setting (but typing didnt work already before that)
<Matisse> I mean, the choose-a-kernel list was shown, now the "esc to enter grub menu" appears
<opapo> I'm assuming the keyboard works after booting
<Matisse> yes
<opapo> does the esc button work after booting?
<Matisse> ah
<Matisse> wait
<Matisse> setting a password locks the input...
<Matisse> and yes, the esc button works :)
<Matisse> "... entries protected by the the command 'lock'"
<Matisse> but I cant enter anything, not even a password...
<Matisse> but now I have a clue for googling, thx
<opapo> np
<Matisse> I need to press "p" before I can enter a password
<opapo> that's just wrong.  I'm not saying you are wrong, just the process
<xmar1988> hi
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<jensoko> Getting random shutdowns on my system. can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<jensoko> Getting random shutdowns on my system. can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<opapo> I used the correct ip address.  now snmp is working properly.
<copacetic> When I try to install a package or update my packages, I get errors because I don't have root access, however it does not prompt me for a password, is there a way to get it to prompt me, I am using kubuntu 11.10
<BarkingFish> copacetic: what package manager are you using?
<BarkingFish> apper or muon?
<copacetic> muon
<copacetic> barkingfish: muon for updating, qapt for installing downloaded packages
<BarkingFish> hm.  Do you have apper installed?
<copacetic> no
<copacetic> I'd like to get this working with the default packages though
<copacetic> I mean I can run them from the console with sudo but thats pretty annoying
<copacetic> it just feels broken
<BarkingFish> copacetic: is this a brand new install of 11.10?
<copacetic> BarkingFish: Yes, although I did start with ubuntu 11.10 and then installed kubuntu desktop
<BarkingFish> right, so what you have is a mixed package layout
<BarkingFish> you have gnome and kde stuff on there, which is likely gonna mess things up for you.
<copacetic> BarkingFish: Ah, I see
<BarkingFish> before you go on, you might want to look at this:
<BarkingFish> !purekde | copacetic
<ubottu> copacetic: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<BarkingFish> it basically tells you how to strip gnome out of your system, and revert to all kde
<copacetic> Awesome, thanks for your help
<BarkingFish> no prob, come back when you've done that and we'll see you right :)
<copacetic> lol, that was frightening
<copacetic> I ran the command and rebooted and my system just froze ad a scrambled screen
<alessandro_> italiani?
<OerHeks> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<copacetic> turns out the purekde cleanup also uninstalled my video drivers
<copacetic> BarkingFish: Back to normal now though :)
<BarkingFish> copacetic: yeah, taking out gnome does remove some of gstreamer, but when you put it back you only get the bare bones of gnome, not the stuff you actually don't want :)
<BarkingFish> right, so now we need to sort out your package management
<BarkingFish> the one I know of which does ask for authority before installing packages, and actually works, is apper
<BarkingFish> if you could grab that by opening konsole, and typing sudo apt-get install apper , then we can go from there.
<BarkingFish> apper is kde's default package manager, it's a reworking of kpackagekit, only better
<copacetic> muon is still there, is that going to cause me problems?
<copacetic> also I just installed apper
<copacetic> brb, its bugging me for an update
<copacetic> restart*
#kubuntu 2011-11-18
<Guest7979> hi everybodi!
<yasker> Anyone suffered from temporarily keyboard freeze after upgrade to 11.10?
<yasker> I hit it all the time when I am using eclipse
<yasker> and switch window and back can help for a while
<SIR_Taco> yasker: Eclipse, when open for a long time, is a problem... it's a memory leak problem
<yasker> no, I didn't open it for quite long...
<yasker> SIR_Taco: And I didn't hit this issue before
<yasker> before upgrade
<yasker> any hint to figure out what's wrong?
<SIR_Taco> what version of Eclipse?
<yasker> 3.7.0
<yasker> I think it's not only eclipse, I remember I also hit it with some other application. Trying to figure out which one now...
<SIR_Taco> yasker: 3.7.1 is out... maybe it fixes your problem?
<yasker> would try, :)
<yasker> thx
<yasker> :)
<kqze_> hi please i got a problem I have accidentaly delete the start menu and I don't know how to remove this one.
<BarkingFish> kqze: what menu do you have right now?
<kqze_> kubuntu menu but without the button "start menu" K
<BarkingFish> right
<BarkingFish> can you right click the panel please, and select Panel Options from the menu that appears
<BarkingFish> don't click it, but hover on it - next menu will appear
<BarkingFish> in the next menu, kqze_ - select Add Widgets
<kqze_> you say about plasmoide menu
<BarkingFish> there should be one there marked Application Launcher Menu
<BarkingFish> click it (once or twice) and it should appear on your panel
<kqze_> no I didn't find it, that's strange
<BarkingFish> do you see any widgets with the blue K logo?
<kqze_> no I have found it
<kqze_> sorry no there isn't
<BarkingFish> hm. One moment then please, i will check
<kqze_> okay
<kqze_> I have try to download the packets kubuntu-deskop but nothing
<Matisse> kqze, german?
<Matisse> kqze,
<kqze_> No I am french
<Matisse> ok, try it in english
<Matisse> tell me: did you find the menu where you can add widgets to your desktop?
<kqze_> I do my best sorry
<kqze_> no
<Matisse> your english is great
<Matisse> do you have a task bar?
<kqze_> sorry ?
<BarkingFish> kqze_: the add widgets menu is what I directed you to a short while ago :)
<Matisse> the thing where all the running programs are listed, and the clock and stuff
<kqze_> no I haven't it
<BarkingFish> you said you didn't see the K widgets in there
<kqze_> yes
<Matisse> no clock?
<kqze_> yes I have the clock
<Matisse> BarkingFish, maybe he has to unlock the thingy
<kqze_> the ball,console etc
<BarkingFish> Matisse: if he had to unlock it, he wouldn't have deleted the widget, it wouldn't have let him :)
<Matisse> yes, true
<Matisse> kqze, the ball? hover over it
<Matisse> does it look like a painter plate?
<Matisse> that one you'll need
<kqze_> no I speak about the aplication with a red ball
<Matisse> :)
<Matisse> ok
<kqze_> a mini-game something like that
<Matisse> tell us about the right-click menu in the left or right corner
<kqze_> don't you think a comand can go back my  Kmenu ?
<Matisse> is there something like "add miniprogs"
<BarkingFish> kqze_: Vous êtes français?
<Matisse> i dont know any commad
<kqze_> arf oui je suis français :p
<BarkingFish> :)
<Matisse> Il a dit
<BarkingFish> !fr | kqze_
<ubottu> kqze_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Matisse> wait
<Matisse> we're nearly finished :)
<Matisse> find the green plus to add
<Matisse> "signe plus"
<kqze_> yes
<Matisse> en verde
<Matisse> found it? or 2?
<kqze_> there is 2 thing with green plus
<Matisse> take the one with miniprograms
<kqze_> yes
<Matisse> and now search for the blue K
<Matisse> you'll find it
<kqze_> that where I was
<kqze_> before
<Matisse> didnt help?
<Matisse> damn
<BarkingFish> Matisse: the blue K widgets are not in his list
<kqze_> the only thing like that is Kubuntu feed
<Matisse> choose "all programs
<Matisse> "
<Matisse> or "program starters"
<Matisse> the category above the symbols
<BarkingFish> kqze_: I think I found what you may need.
<kqze_> Oh I have find it
<kqze_> that was a arrow to the left
<BarkingFish> kqze_: Pouvez-vous s'il vous plaît appuyez sur ALT + F2, et d'écrire konsole,  et appuyez sur la touche entrée
<kqze_> I have change the theme Icone
<BarkingFish> do you have the menu?
<Matisse> ha!
<Matisse> touché!
<kqze_> yes right now the pb was the logo wasn't a K but something replace by an other icone
<kqze_> xD
<Matisse> ;)
<kqze_> thank you for your help
<BarkingFish> de riens :)
<kqze_> and your patience
<kqze_> ^^
<Matisse> :)
<BarkingFish> if you need it again, come back or go to #kubuntu-fr, both will help you
<Matisse> avec plaisir ;)
<Matisse> BarkingFish, what would have been the other solution?
<Matisse> is there a simple command?
<kqze_> merci j'y manquerais pas
<BarkingFish> Matisse: it would have been (in konsole) - sudo apt-get install --reinstall plasma-widgets-workspace
<BarkingFish> if he'd deleted the widgets
<Matisse> ah, ok
<BarkingFish> that would have stripped the package out and replaced it with a fresh copy
<BarkingFish> Matisse: I'm curious, are you the same Matisse who was part of Wikinews? :)
<Matisse> no, just in wikipedia... with a different name :)
<BarkingFish> Matisse: ah, ok.
<BarkingFish> We had a Matisse with Wikinews, i thought it may have been you, but I think they were 2 t's, not one...
<Matisse> I prefer the correct written painter :)
<BarkingFish> :)
<Matisse> no... actually I never really have the same nick in different projects
<Matisse> or places
<Matisse> the internet is to curious
<caesar_> when i try to play an mp3.. it says i need a package. so i click search and it installs. After installation i go to play my mp3 and it gives me the same error message
<Matisse> if its to easy, it doesnt stimulate :)
<Matisse> caesar_, was the installation successful or didnt find it any packages?
<caesar_> successful i suppose.. it downloading and installed
<Matisse> hmm
<Matisse> BarkingFish, your turn ;)
<Matisse> like a chess game
<Matisse> what was installed?
<caesar_> plays fine in vlc obviously but wont play in amarok
<caesar_> or in my alarm clock app
<Matisse> fine or not in alarm clock?
<BarkingFish> caesar_: did you do the restricted packages downloads?
<caesar_> i downloaded whatever it asked me in amarok
<BarkingFish> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<caesar_> BarkingFish: no
<BarkingFish> caesar_: follow the instructions above and get all the restricted codecs, a lot of stuff won't play without them - we don't include them by default, because they're proprietary material
<BarkingFish> or simply open konsole and type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<caesar_> downloading now
<caesar_> does anyone here have android?
<Matisse> BarkingFish, but why would it already work with vlc? does it have its own libraries?
<caesar_> vlc has it's own codec internaly
<caesar_> it will play everything
<BarkingFish> yep
<Matisse> ok
<caesar_> vlc is beast
<caesar_> but i need mp3s to play in my alarm clock
<caesar_> and when it's time for the alarm to go off... the app just disappears
<BarkingFish> caesar_: follow the command I gave you above, or the instructions on the page ubottu sent you :)
<BarkingFish> that will install all the restricted stuff, codecs etc, that we don't issue as standard on install
<caesar_> BarkingFish: i'm at 35%
<BarkingFish> ok :)
<caesar_> slow ass 3g tether
<BarkingFish> i'm on wifi, sharing a single beacon with about 40 other people :P
<BarkingFish> but only until tomorrow... I *finally* (after 2 years) get cable :)
<caesar_> im sure your speeds are still faster than mine
<caesar_> and i'm the sole person connected
<jjman6> i can't get kdenlive to record via webcam. it doesn't seem to connect. i confirmed its on /dev/video0 the default works fine in other apps
<guest1> join /thefurststate
<guest1> #join /thefurststate
<BarkingFish> jjman6: you need to open a terminal up (ALT+F2) and type sudo apt-get dvgrab
<BarkingFish> sorry
<BarkingFish> don't do that
<jjman6> install?
<BarkingFish> it's sudo apt-get install dvgrab
<jjman6> ;-)
<BarkingFish> i'm sorry, i'm really tired tonight and I'm not allowed to go to bed for medical reasons :)
<jjman6> its already installed
<BarkingFish> hm
<BarkingFish> that's odd then...
<caesar_> medical reasons?
<BarkingFish> caesar_: I have to have an EEG done today, which requires me to be very tired and not having slept.
<jjman6> i tried gucview (it crashes)  but lucview works sorta, Kamoso seems to work fine
<BarkingFish> It's to see if my being overtired makes me have Epileptic seizures :P
<BarkingFish> you'd think they could find a better way to do it :)
<caesar_> oh ok
<BarkingFish> jjman6: can you open the cam in vlc?
<jjman6> ummm i tried but was unable to figure out how
<jjman6> BarkingFish: it also works fine in all my IM clients (kopete, aMsn, Skype, Jitsi)
<BarkingFish> jjman6: Open VLC, click Media, Open Capture Device, and in device selection, under video, type /dev/video0 and click play
<jjman6> BarkingFish: weird i tried exactly that yesterday and it didn't work.  but it works now in vlc
<BarkingFish> hmmm...
<BarkingFish> this is a tough one. If the cam works there, it should function perfectly in kdenlive
<jjman6> i concur
<BarkingFish> one sec
<jjman6> i'm wondering if my partial upgrade has fubard things.  i tried upgrading to 11.10  and it broke & refuses to do the upgrade
<BarkingFish> jjman6: right, we've had this issue before. I know there's a solution to it and I can't remember what it is :P
<jjman6> which is my second trouble.  I can't upgrade kubuntu
<jjman6> sadly gucview just crashes when i try to do a capture.  i was looking forward to trying it in spite of it being a gtk+ app
<BarkingFish> jjman6: open up konsole please, and type the following 2 commands - do each one individually and let it finish
<BarkingFish> sudo apt-get -f install
<jjman6> i've done that a dozen times
<BarkingFish> dpkg --configure -a
<BarkingFish> and that one?
<jjman6> yea i tried em both
<BarkingFish> myxzptlk...
<BarkingFish> one moment then :)
<jjman6> i'll give em a try again as i've installed a bunch of stuff since
<jjman6> i'm  probably going to have to do a clean install at some point i'm just too lazy right now.  and too dependant on my laptop for the time being.  When i get my other computer up i'll do a clean install to rememdy the upgrade issue
<BarkingFish> jjman6: i'm asking our devs
<jjman6> should i try the dist upgrade again?
<jjman6> like i said i have been installing a lot of pkg's lately since hte upgrade didn't work
<BarkingFish> sorry about that, beacon went down
<jjman6> how can digiKam no longer be supported.  blarg
<caesar_> BarkingFish:  technical difficulties?
<BarkingFish> caesar_: yeah, our main wifi beacon has died, so we're running on the backup, which is slow
<BarkingFish> i lose connection if I open a web browser to look for something
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: do you have any ideas on jjman6's problem?
<caesar_> package installation is stuck at 19%
<caesar_> grrr
<BarkingFish> jjman6: are you about?
<jjman6> yea
<BarkingFish> I just spoke with our devs, and the suggestion (unfortunately) is that if the package upgrade has been interrupted, the best way to go about this is a reinstall
<jjman6> i'm running the dist upgrade again just for gng's as i haven't tried it in a few weeks.  it'll be another ~40mins b4 its done fetching pkgs on  my slow net
<BarkingFish> do you have everything backed up?
<BarkingFish> actually, I just remembered the repair I was given :)
<BarkingFish> I tried the upgrade through a GUI
<jjman6> well it never actually started the install.  it would stop just after fetching w/ an error on some pkg/dependancy
<BarkingFish> and it failed - i did it through a TTY and it went through...
<BarkingFish> if you can drop to TTY1 (CTRL ALT F1), login as your user, and type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  - if your current upgrade doesn't work - see how you get on that way.
<BarkingFish> Are you doing your upgrade through something like apper?
<jjman6> the kpackagekit notifier.   I have done it through console b4 as well.  i can't remember if i tried it this time or not.  i believe i did.   we'll see if this fails in ~30mins
<jjman6> 26%
<BarkingFish> yeah, cancel it
<BarkingFish> dist-upgrade through kpackagekit is broken
<BarkingFish> I know this, because that's how my upgrade went wrong
<jjman6> ah ok
<caesar_> BarkingFish: the restricted drivers installation froze at 19%.. now when i try to reinstall it it says already installed. but mp3s still wont play
<jjman6> errr i forgot how do i remove the lock on apt.
<BarkingFish> jjman6: close kpackagekit
<jjman6> errr i did its still locked
<BarkingFish> then open konsole, and type ps aux | grep dpkg
<BarkingFish> find the dpkg PID's and kill them with  kill -9 <pid>
<BarkingFish> you will need to repair the dpkg configuration after you do this - so dpkg --configure -a  before you do the instructions I listed above
<jjman6> still not flying
<BarkingFish> dang.
<BarkingFish> !lock
<jjman6> when i try to kill the dpkg it says no such process
<BarkingFish> are the processes marked as yours or root?
<jjman6> mine
<jjman6> it only lists 1
<BarkingFish> then you shouldn't have dpkg open...
<jjman6> no argument here ;-)  but its still locked
<jjman6> isn't there  a file i can delete to remove the lock.  i forget where & what it is
<BarkingFish> that would be /var/lib/dpkg/lock iirc
<jjman6> errr fail.  still says its locked.  brb
<BarkingFish> reboot
<BarkingFish> that will clear the lock
<BarkingFish> hi again
<BarkingFish> do you have scrollback?
<jjman6> hi.  no i don't think its setup
<BarkingFish> right, i'll repaste the instructions for you
<jjman6> its going now.   But i'm pretty sure i DID try this b4
<jjman6> from console
<BarkingFish> are you doing it from the TTY as I said?
<jjman6> yep.
<BarkingFish> right, as part of that, you need to close kdm down.
<BarkingFish> i found it wouldn't work unless kde was stopped
<jjman6> oh.  i didn't catch that part
<BarkingFish> so ctrl alt f2, login again, and type sudo service kdm stop
<BarkingFish> apologies, but you'll lose us, and when you come back, i may not be here, someone will help you though :)
<BarkingFish> i need to rest, since i'm not going to bed tonight.
<jjman6> k
<jjman6> thx for the help
<BarkingFish> you're welcome
<BarkingFish> i'll see you tomorrow night to find out how you got on
<BarkingFish> *tonight
<BarkingFish> sorry
<jjman6> roger.  i'll finish it a bit later.
<BarkingFish> right guys, that's pretty much my lot for tonight, i need to go veg out for a bit, since i can't sleep
<BarkingFish> anyone who needs help, there are still people about, someone will get to you in due time :)
<BarkingFish> good night all, sleep well :)
<Daskreech> I Guess #kdenlive was tried already ?
<Daskreech> jjman6: yuck who upgrades through kpackagekit?
<jjman6> yea no one there
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> so where are we now?
<jjman6> Daskreech: thats what its for,
<jjman6> errr well the upgrade just errored out on me now.
<jjman6> E: Internal Error, Could not early remove libgl1-mesa-glx
<jjman6> but i didn't shut down kdm & run it yet like Barkingfish suggested
<Daskreech> jjman6: ok do youhave irssi?
<jjman6> ummm whats that
<jjman6> lol
<jjman6> brb i'll be back in a bit.  imma try running it w/ kdm shut down
<Daskreech> back ?
<jjman6> Daskreech: yea it still fails same error
<Daskreech> sudo apt-get remove libgl1-mesa-glx
<jjman6> its removing a whole bunch of other stuff & upgrading stuff
<jjman6> ok, now what should i run it again
<jjman6> Daskreech:  ok now its erroring on a new pkg  Internal Error, Could not early remove liblcms1
<jjman6> it won't let me remove that pkg,  due to unmet dependancies/broken packages
<Daskreech> what's the dependent packages?
<jjman6> several,  java related pkg's
<Daskreech> recognize any of them?
<jjman6> openjdk stuff i reckon
<jjman6> they all are related to java runtime
<Daskreech> Hmm
<Daskreech> RIght
<Daskreech> If it helps any I  normally dump X when I'm upgrading and having issues. Makes everything go faster
<jjman6> what do u mean by dump.
<jjman6> this is the 1st time i've had these kinds of problems w/ upgrades.  i've had  other propblems with older upgrades, but i was always able to fix them easily
<Daskreech> jjman6: I'd install irssi and then sudo apt-get remove X && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Daskreech> then dist-upgrade
<jjman6> ok i install irssi already
<Daskreech> It takes waaaay shorter than waiting for all the GUI stuff to update
<Daskreech> It's not quite a reinstall but it is a refresh
<jjman6> X is not a pkg
<jjman6> u mean kdm?
<Daskreech> jjman6: xorg is a package
<Daskreech> jjman6: xserver-xorg
<jjman6> Daskreech:  still getting same error stuck on liblcms1
<Daskreech> jjman6: can you remove the dependent files?
<jjman6> Daskreech: ok that let it upgrade another 55pkgs
<Daskreech> jjman6: :)
<jjman6> Daskreech: hmmm well i guess this is going to make or break me.  its removing a ton of stuff (all my apps)  and it wants to shutdown kdm so i guess i'll seeu on the flip side i have a feeling its going to be totally broken w/ only some of pkgs upgraded
<Daskreech> jjman6: wait
<jjman6> yes?
<Daskreech> jjman6: can you jump to terminal 2 and type irssi -c irc.freenode.net ?
<Daskreech> then type /join #kubuntu
<jjman6> oh that console irc?
<Daskreech> jjman6: Yes then we can work you through whatever
<jjman6> ok on it
<jjman66> Daskreech: ok i'm here
<Daskreech> jjman66: irrsi
<jjman66> yep
<Daskreech> irssi
<Daskreech> Graet
<Daskreech> ok continue
<jjman66> roger
<jjman66> ok well now i can't see the stuff i had running in Konsole
<Daskreech> jjman66: Oh dear
<Daskreech> you were doing it in konsole ?
<jjman66> yea
<Daskreech> that's not going to work well :-D
<Daskreech> jjman66: alt+ctrl+F7 and stop it perhaps ?
<jjman66> it was in F8 cause i had restarted kdm
<jjman66> somehow
<jjman66> well i don't see dpkg running in process's  so it may be done
<jjman66> Daskreech: should i run distup again
<Daskreech> jjman66: do that in a terminal
<jjman66> ok i got it running again from where it left off.
<jjman66> i had to remove the pkg again where it was doing all its magic from
<Daskreech> alright
<jjman66> i hope its not working backwards.  i'm down from 1400+ pkgs to upgrd to 700+  but its removing an aweful lot of stuff by toasting those dependancy issues.  i hope it knows to reinstall that stuff its removed
<Daskreech> jjman66: maybe not
<jjman66> If not then its gonna toast my system.  i'll have to do a fresh install if it doesnt.  damn i shoulda taken a snapshot of all my installed pkgs first
<jjman66> this is why i dread doing a dist-upgrade cause i've had problems w/ every single one since 8.04 on various systems
<Matisse> is it possible to configure alsa that it can play multiple sound sources at the same time (f.e. vlc, system sounds, flashplugin)?
<Daskreech> jjman66: Yeah I tend to do things like back up ~/.kde and grab my dpkg --get-selections before I upgrade
<jjman66> yea on my main comp.  i have a script i wrote to automatically grab my pkg's every day  cause i'm always installing shit
<jjman66> is there a log of apt-get/dpkg actions in case i need to manually recover all the pkgs that were removed?
<Daskreech> jjman66: for the most part reinstalling kubuntu-desktop will get you back functionality
<Daskreech> If you are missing anything else then you'll notice and reinstall
<Daskreech> if you don't notice it being missing probably wasn't needed
<Daskreech> Unless you have a lot of automated scripts
<jjman66> well when there are potentially over 100 things that it removed i won't remember all the things.  & i hate finding out later that its missing when i DO need it
<jjman66> cause i'm not always online w/ my laptop
<jjman66> of course moving forward i will get my script running on all my computers that does a snapshot of all my pkg's so i don't have this problem.  But my question still stands is there a log of things that are removed that i can pull info from
<jjman66> it seems to be chugging away w/ the full upgrade at any rate it should be done any time now.
<jjman66> Matisse: if i remember correctly i did that a long while ago. Unfortunately i can't tell u how cause it was some time ago. but its possible
<jjman66> ok its done.  the moment of truth i reckon time for a reboot.
<Daskreech> Yes there is
<jjman66> Daskreech: ok i'm back and its not booting up kdm the upgrade finished.  its just hanging on tthe pre-login screen
<Daskreech> jjman66: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jjman6_> Daskreech: woot i'm back.  that worked
<Daskreech> jjman6_: :) congrats
<jjman6_> it fixed my wireless even.  but the pkgs it removed are indeed not reinstalled.  8-(
<jjman6_> are there logs i can get at to see what was removed
<Daskreech> yes the dpkg log
<Daskreech> in /var/log
<excognac> any ideas how to make subscript of subscript in libre office?
<excognac> e.g. P sc. O sc sc 2
<excognac> ctrl v doesn't work7
<Daskreech> excognac: can't you set it as a font property?
<Daskreech> superscript and subscript?
<jjman6_> Daskreech: thx for the help i got most everything reinstalled thx to the logs.  i have a few broken depencies that it won't let me fix or install but considering all the extra work i had to do its fairly minor
<jjman6_> kdenlive is still not working in fact its even more broken then b4 as it won't even run but i'm working on that
<ksinkar> Hello guys, i cannot access my remote git servers while I am in kubuntu but when i switch to ubuntu I can access them. Once I have logged into ubuntu normal and then switch back into kubuntu, I can access all my git repos. KDE seems to disallow my ssh authentication. Does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<jjman6_> wtf so they had to confuse ppl more and change kpackagekit to muon!?!
<rajumoh> hey what's that widget/live wall where there is a small animated figure moving along on the desktop in KDE ?
<jjman6_> kdenlive won't run after upgrade. get a Fatal error saying MLT SDL module missing only mlt related packages i can find are installed
<jjman6> yahoo won't connect in Kopete now after the upgrade.  which is ironic because prior to upgrade my msn wouldn't connect in kopete but yahoo worked just fine
<ksinkar> Hello guys, i cannot access my remote git servers while I am in kubuntu but when i switch to ubuntu I can access them. Once I have logged into ubuntu normal and then switch back into kubuntu, I can access all my git repos. KDE seems to disallow my ssh authentication. Does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<giantpune> im using kubuntu 11.10.  can somebody tell me where i would go to create a "file type"  association?  all the text files open up in kate, but i want files that contain text, and have a certain extension to open with a different program
<giantpune> nevermind, i found it
<boehmer> hello
<boehmer> i accidently removed the list of windows in my panel and cant restore it because i do not find the right widget
<boehmer> i am using kubuntu LTS (10.04?)
<boehmer> i tried "window list" but it opens a menu
<boehmer> what i removed is the indefinitely wide area where a button for each window is shown
<jussi> boehmer: I think you are after "Task Manager"
<boehmer> jussi: thx
<jussi> boehmer: welcome
<boehmer> i managed to restore the widgets
<boehmer> i don't know why but since i switched from fedora to kubuntu yesterday the left half of my panel is with black background while the right is default grey
<boehmer> any new panels are completely grey
<boehmer> any ideas how to fix that?
<boehmer> found https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=224666
<ubottu> KDE bug 224666 in panel "Dark / Black panel on second login after installation when running without compositing (Air theme)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<boehmer> try to delete /var/tmp
<floown> hello
<floown> in my /home I just have create a another admin account using "System Settings" in my Kubuntu. But I can move files between the two home account. What can I do please?
<harish_> hi is anyone here
<harish_> looking for a DNS solution
<harish_> can anyone help please
<szal> !details | harish_
<ubottu> harish_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<harish_> ha am running ubuntu server 11.04
<harish_> trying to configure DNS
<harish_> locally and i followed the manual with ubuntu
<harish_> the log file say bad ownername
<harish_> just the ping alone not working otherwise the dig is working fine
<harish_> is it required to have the name of the server to same as the  FQDN
<harish_> when i ping i get this response "ping: unknown host"
<szal> !pm | harish_
<ubottu> harish_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<harish_> sorry to be rude
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<mandla_> Any one here??
<floown> hello
<floown> where are stored the mail in Kmail (Kubuntu Oneric) ?
<floown> * mails
<szal> $KDEDIR/share/apps/kmail/
<floown> thx szal
<mandla_> /apps/kmail/
<floown> with Kmail2 in don't found any mail…
<floown> oh ok !
<floown> .local/share/local-mail/cur
<sumiran> Hello
<sumiran> anybody can help, i have a problem with my network manager i guess
<BluesKaj> sumiran, wifi ?
<sumiran> no wired connection, acutally
<BluesKaj> sumiran, ok , what's the problem ?
<sumiran> wired connectionw was working normally, when i suspended and resumed wifi works but wired doesn't, oneiric 11.10
<anathema_> hi guys
<anathema_> i have a repository problem after trying to install gpsprune and google earth (with no luck)
<senyahel> hello can anyone  help me I can't access my wireless network
<BluesKaj> sumiran, well, both can't work at the same time , afaik
<BluesKaj> anathema_, googe earth on which OS version ?
<sumiran> actually, if i turn off wireless, the wired connection still doesn't work though
<senyahel> I see the wireless networks but it will not take the passwords
<BluesKaj> sumiran, probly because the router is asigned I different IPs to the wireless and ethernet
<BluesKaj> eer has assigned
<BluesKaj> senyahel, which wifi chip ?
<senyahel> BluesKaj, how can I tell which chip
<sumiran> I am newbie to ubuntu but when i resumed, shouldn't it connect to wired connection automatically
<senyahel> I think it has something to do with the KDE wallet is that possible
<BluesKaj> senyahel, lshw , or lspci , look for mobile if you're on a laptop
<anathema_> BluesKaj, kubuntu 11.10
<BluesKaj> sumiran, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sumiran> Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces
<anathema_> i can give you the outpout
<anathema_> of synaptic
<anathema_> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<anathema_> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<anathema_>   ca-certificates-java tzdata-java java-common libaccess-bridge-java libaccess-bridge-java-jni
<anathema_> Install these packages without verification [y/N]?
<anathema_> when I type Y
<sumiran> and then reconfiguring network interfaces but never gets connected to the wired one, wireless works fine
<BluesKaj> anathema_, the repos only have the package installer , you have to download google earth from it's site to install ...good luckbecause I can't get google earth to launch even tho it it seems to install ok. The lsb-core soluion on all the tutorials didn't work for me .
<anathema_> Something wicked happened resolving 'gr.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<anathema_> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<senyahel> BluesKaj, Thanks I had to sign into the KDE wallet and I was able to get in don't know why
<anathema_> I have downloaded the .deb file
<senyahel> I'm still leaning this thing
<anathema_> but after that needed some dependencies
<anathema_> I have this error above and the install -f doens't work
<anathema_> How to know which repository failed
<anathema_> And now I can't use synaptic!!!
<anathema_> It can't update/install or something
<szal> do Greek austerity measures already influence OSS mirrors? ;)
<BluesKaj> anathema_, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<anathema_> yeah
<anathema_> Do you need to pastebin the output
<anathema_> http://pastebin.com/WGNyzAyr
<anathema_> @ BluesKaj
<anathema_> I want to get rid off these messages
<anathema_> and packages
<BluesKaj> anathema_, sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre , make sure you say yes to the agreement dialog .
<anathema_> I get error
<anathema_> openjdk-6-jre is already the newest version.
<anathema_> openjdk-6-jre set to manually installed.
<anathema_> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<anathema_> blah blach
<anathema_> with -f install no luck! I have tried
<anathema_> BluesKaj, output: http://pastebin.com/s0k7jpRL
<BluesKaj> anathema_, install the apps that are underlined in the paste that you posted
<BluesKaj> especially java-common
<anathema_> I can't install anything :S
<anathema_> I have the same error as the above
<anathema_> Also it says: but it is not going to be installed
<anathema_> this is an epic fail!
<anathema_> I want to roll back to the normal
<BluesKaj> anathema_, sudo apt-get install --reinstall openjdk-6-jre
<anathema_> BluesKaj, sorry, the same error again
<BluesKaj> it's not epic ...epic would be the whole OS would fail
<anathema_> yah :P
<anathema_> I have not rebooted. If I reboot maybe I have an epic fail
<anathema_> lol
<anathema_> same error everywhere /intsall/reinstall purge/remove!!
<BluesKaj> some ppl don't know the meaning of words they use because they see others use them improperly ...getting tired of that
<anathema_> BluesKaj, is there any way to reset the situation
<BluesKaj> remove openjdk-6-jre
<anathema_> I have tried remove --purge
<anathema_> with the same error as install
<BluesKaj> us a differnt java
<anathema_> And If  I try to install something else
<anathema_> also fails
<anathema_> I can't install anything
<BluesKaj> not remove --purge, just purge
<anathema_> same error
<anathema_> it's a general error
<anathema_> and I can't do anything
<anathema_> when Im trying apt-get update it says something wicked happened :o
<anathema_> I think that I must reset my repositories to default
<anathema_> but i cant find the default greekservers
<BluesKaj> anathema_, do you have a ppa that links to a java repos ?
<BluesKaj> use the main server
<anathema_> no
<anathema_> I dont have
<anathema_> Is there any link to find the default repos?
<BluesKaj> look in your package manager
<anathema_> I thought that in the gui package manager there was an option to reset them
<anathema_> yeah Im trying this
<anathema_> in muon package manager
<BluesKaj> !enter | anathema_
<ubottu> anathema_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<anathema_> Ok sorry!
<senyahel> \list
<anathema_> It was a repository server prob I think
<anathema_> Thanks for the help.I changed repos server and all are good now
<jimmy51__> my company has a critical accounting/inventory app they run on a terminal server. they distribute a .rdp file that launches a "remote app" when launched on a windows client.  is anyone familiar with those?
<jimmy51__> it doesn't log you in to a whole interactive desktop session... just appears to open a terminal session for the one app.
<jimmy51__> i'd like to match this on my kubuntu workstation.  does anyone know how to do that?
<vchris> could anyone tell me the terminal code to upgrade my system?
<DarthFrog> vchris: do-release-upgrade -p
<Guest48925> ciao
<aljosa> just did upgrade from natty to oneiric and can't get kwallet data, it's there but it doesn't work. network manager doesn't have auth data
<aljosa> and ideas?
<hansg01> how to change the temp from F to C in gadget?
<totonno> ciao
<searchfgold6789> Hi, does anyone know how to  convert several .png's to jpegs? I have imagemagick but don't know what to do.
<loerts> hi searchforgold6789 - take a look at this. http://lifehacker.com/342308/batch-convert-images-with-image-magick
<searchfgold6789> k thanks loerts working :D
<loerts> welcome :)
<nbnds> is there someone who is happy with kubuntu for more than 6 month continuous using? no bugs, no crashes?
<genii-around> nbnds: I've been using Kubuntu since the early days and been reasonably happy. My 10.04 version has been chugging along happily almost two years now.
<nbnds> genii-around, do you use all the features, like kde-pim, office, widgets? because i know the happiness depends on user profile
 * maco cannot attest a lack of bugs, as rarely uses a *stable* version of kubuntu
<maco> (developer, i run alphas)
<genii-around> nbnds: I don't use much of the graphical eye-candy stuff. I mainly use web browsing, libreoffice, konsole, quassel, scan or print the occasional thing.
<nbnds> genii-around, what is your scanner model?
<ct529> hi everybody .... kdmgreet is taking up 12s of boot time, how can I reduce it, please?
<genii-around> nbnds: Epson Perfection 1200S
<genii-around> nbnds: The scanner is actually on another box which just runs ubuntu server and SANE shares it to the network
<BarkingFish> Guys, anyone here good with dealing with HDD issues please? I'm doing a rather large transfer from external HDD to my PC, it's on a hi speed USB socket, and the device is Hi speed too.
<BarkingFish> The problem is that the copy from the external HDD has stuck. It's at 51% and is going nowhere, yet the device is still reading.
<BarkingFish> The transfer in total is 31.9GiB
<szal> how do you know it's stuck?
<BarkingFish> szal: the note in the panel, where it normally says Copying (x% of xGiB) - has changed simply to Copying:
<BarkingFish> the total has vanished, and the progress bar in the copy window hasn't moved for about 15 minutes
<BarkingFish> i don't want to stop the copy since this is the disk I use on my USB PVR, and I don't want to screw it up
<BarkingFish> or corrupt the recordings I'm moving
<jalel> Hello every body
<jalel> i need help plz
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, arte the recordings encrypting or is it a straight transfer?
<jalel> who can help me
<genii-around> !details | jalel
<ubottu> jalel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jalel> i have a problem with awk
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: the recording are unencrypted
<jalel> i have to generate a file and in this file i do the addition for many number
<jalel> in finish i have the sum is : 6.32848e+09
<BarkingFish> the file type is MPEG2 transport stream, since they have encoded DVB subtitles and Audio description on
<jalel> i don't understand the means of this e+
<Thinkerer68> jalel: exponent
<kakoytou> hello
<genii-around> jalel: http://www.nyu.edu/pages/mathmol/textbook/scinot.html
<jalel> Thinkerer68:  can u give more details for this problem
<kakoytou> i'm new on linux
<kakoytou> but i want to learn
<Thinkerer68> jalel: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exponential_notation
<kakoytou> and could someone tell me
<jalel> yeah  6.32848e+09 that i should add a nine zero to delete the e
<kakoytou> how to configure code::blocks
<jalel> that's it
<kakoytou> to compiler
<Thinkerer68> jalel: You should be able to use some format specifier in printf to display the number without exponential notation
<BarkingFish> right, now I'm lost. The drive has stopped indicating it's reading, the copy window is still hung at 51% and not everything has moved off the device.
<Thinkerer68> jalel: either that or work with smaller numbers
<jalel> Thinkerer68:  how can i use a number without the e
<BarkingFish> Could it be that the file it was trying to move is corrupted?
<jalel> can i specifu samething
<BarkingFish> or would it have warned me?
<Thinkerer68> jalel: I don't know offhand. Are you using Gawk or Mawk?
<jalel> no the simple awk
<jalel> i think no differnence between
<jalel> gawk and awk
<Thinkerer68> jalel: On Kubuntu, you either have Gawk or Mawk. There are important distinctions to be made.
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, frequently with large files I've noticed the transfer notice stall, but it eventually catches up ..it's just not very good at calcs
<kakoytou> i want when i click on "build and run" to open konsole and view result of my program there
<jalel> Thinkerer68: nice but the command that i use is awk -f
<kakoytou> please someone tell me how to do this
<jalel> kakoytou:  search somthing in config to find the console
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: I hope it does catch up, I need to get it back on my PVR within 45 minutes to start recording again :)
<kakoytou> jalel: where?
<jalel> in config in menu
<kakoytou> in codeblocks menu?
<jalel> hey Thinkerer68 are u here
<jalel> yeah
<genii-around> BarkingFish: I suspect your usb went into power-saving and can't wake up from it
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, TiVo ?
<Thinkerer68> jalel: post output of command: "awk -W version"
<szal> BarkingFish: normally when progress indicators etc. disappear in a Copy dialog, it's due to a large number of small files being copied
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gigo-USB-Digital-Freeview-Recorder/dp/B002P8R74M
<szal> BarkingFish: other than that..  better copy, then delete the source files on success
<BarkingFish> szal: the files are around 550MiB each
<kakoytou> i just google it
<kakoytou> and only think i do is to paste this sudo apt-get install g++ on konsole
<BarkingFish> I put one of my 500GB externals on it so I'd have more time to watch stuff, until I realised it was compatible formatting with my PC, then decided to clear the disk once a month
<kakoytou> i didn't have g++ compiler i think
<szal> BarkingFish: anything in syslog or dmesg?
<jalel> Thinkerer68: it's mawk
<jalel> use gcc kakoytou
<kakoytou> how
<jalel> to do what kakoytou c or c++
<Thinkerer68> jalel: Does the output from the command say "mawk" or "gawk"?
<BarkingFish> szal: yes there is, and it doesn't look good.
<kakoytou> c++
<jalel> no argument -version but when i do man awk he print maw
<jalel> mawk
<jalel> u should install g++ kakoytou
<kakoytou> whit this i think that i already install g++    sudo apt-get install g++
<jalel> see here kakoytou http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/compilation
<BarkingFish> szal - and others - usb 4-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd mtp-probe rqt 128 rq 6 len 1024 ret -110
<kakoytou> this is on french
<Thinkerer68> jalel: Looks like you have Mawk then.
<jalel> yeah
<BarkingFish> szal: ^^ that was in my dmesg
<Thinkerer68> jalel: Which version of Kubuntu?
<Thinkerer68> jalel: You can find your version of Kubuntu with command "lsb_release -dr"
<wonderland64bits> i want to make a version of kubuntu
<jalel> Thinkerer68:  i use ubuntu 11.10
<wonderland64bits> i don't know if it's better to use remastersys, or to use the kernel config
<Thinkerer68> jalel: Here is the Mawk documentation for Kubuntu 11.10: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/en/man1/mawk.1.html
<genii-around> BarkingFish: Did you start up Rhythmbox by any chance, while the copying was going on?
<Thinkerer68> jalel: I'm looking into format specifiers. I don't know exactly what to look for yet thouhg.
<BarkingFish> no
<jalel> i have to sum many numbers coded in 13 format XXXXXXXXXXXXX and i would like to get in finish this somme in this same format
<Thinkerer68> great, so he quits before i can hunt down the answer  :(
<Thinkerer68> does anyone know what "13 format" means?
<genii-around> Thinkerer68: Probably 13 digits of precision
<Thinkerer68> genii-around: that's what i was guessing
<Thinkerer68> dunno if jalel will return or not, but i will find an answer for my own edification  ;)
<genii-around> Could always refer him to #awk
<Thinkerer68> could have, sure. i just like awk and wanted to try anyway
 * Thinkerer68 = a little sad
<Thinkerer68> I think the answer is containded in "man 3 printf"
<Thinkerer68> *contained
<genii-around> Probably zero-padding
<username> *to anyone hi i'm newbie
<username> simone: hi i'm just started do you get me?
<Thinkerer68> genii-around: I got "awk 'BEGIN {printf "%013.f\n", 6328480000}'". Look like what he wanted?
<username> simone: no worries just poking as i'm newbie
<username> switching to help window. I'm away from this tab.
<Resistance> ban the heathen for telling us irrelevant information!
<Resistance> :P
 * Resistance is annoyedish ;P
<username> looks like
<Pawel_762> hi, I ran Kontact and setup my email. Everytime I restart my computer kwallet wants my password from some reason
<Pawel_762> it's related to kmail
<Pawel_762> I want to disable it
<fredix> hi
<fredix> is it possible to use a muc room with kopette ?
<hansg01> hardware temp
<hansg01> how to change hardware temp from F to C
<hansg01> ?
<lnostdal_> subtract 32, then divide by 1.8
<13WAAUBN3> Hi, There's something very wrong with the speed of my machine, And I mean so wrong that It becomes physically painful. This seems to happen when I have been log for a long time
<13WAAUBN3> menues are extremely slugish
<13WAAUBN3> it feels like the whole graphic system is coming to a halt
<nadim> the cpu speed is normal, If I compile stuff, it goes as fast
<nadim> so it's just the graphical part
<nadim> any pointer, something I could check
<nadim> going from a menu entry to another, in gimp, takes a second or two. opening a tool box, close to five seconds
<nbnds_> is there any reliable "standard" backup solution for kubuntu ?
<Resistance> define "standard backup solution"
<Resistance> because everyone probably has a different method
<nbnds_> something wich is known to work, and easy to use
<nbnds_> is there something like automatic backup system similar to time machine on mac os?
<TheLastProject> nbnds_: "Back in Time is the closest backup solution on the Linux desktop to Apple's renowned Time Machine." is what my October 2011 edition of Linux Format says :P
<TheLastProject> nbnds_: It should have a KDE client but if you want something truly KDE you could also try KBackup. Unfortunately I haven't tried any of those, but seeing as they are talked about in this Linux magazine I believe we can trust them to work at least decently =/
<nbnds_> Thank you for the hint, TheLastProject
<thislinuxis4u> hi guys. I am a little irked. its been a year since my bluetooth headset worked in kde.  so I just installed on a blank hdd 11.10 in an effort to get this functionality back. NO DICE! what does it take to get a bluetooth headset working with kubuntu?
<thislinuxis4u> it worked in 10.10 perfectly. then upgraded to 11.04 and it broke. have not been able to get it back. spent hours trying googled all over and was not able to find about anyone getting it work.
<thislinuxis4u> so has kubuntu just given up on this?
<Riddell> thislinuxis4u: hmm, that's a tricky one to answer since getting it working is the responsibility of many parts of the system
<Riddell> so it might be a problem with linux, udev, pulseaudio, phonon or phonon KDE integraiton
<Riddell> or bluedevil
<Riddell> probably afiestas on #kde-devel would be a good guy to ask
<thislinuxis4u> thanks
<thislinuxis4u> well the first thing is I cant get the headset paired with kubuntu.  I can almost get it paired and but it never accepts the key even if I manually specify 0000 it still never finishes.
<thislinuxis4u> and this is a headset I have paired with windows and my phone(I connect to it almost daily with my phone) so I am sure the headset works.
#kubuntu 2011-11-19
<runman71> ciao a tutti
<caesar_> i went to remove an app and i get an error that the package manager is being use by another process
<caesar_> but i just booted up my computer
<caesar_> how can i find out what's using it
<Daskreech> caesar_: sure that you don't have anything running?
<Daskreech> Could be it checking for any updates
<caesar_> Daskreech: I have it set to check for updates once a week and I just installed last updates 2 days ago
<Daskreech> caesar_: fair enough
<OerHeks> caesar_, do you have package-manager open, and did you try to remove that app in terminal ?
<Daskreech> caesar_: are you getting a package lock error?
<caesar_> i tried in the software center  and in the package manager.. both same error
<caesar_> im gonna reboot once more
<caesar_> brb
<Daskreech> might just have to kill the lock file
<OerHeks> true, if it is occupied and not released.
<OerHeks> reboot should do no harm nor break this lock, i guess
<Daskreech> unless it's a stale file
<Daskreech> if caesar_ comes back and I'm not here
<OerHeks> on gnome this should work > sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock; sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Daskreech> try lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Daskreech> that should say what's holding onto it. If nothing is then you can sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock or run sudo fuser -k /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Daskreech> second is a lazy unmount of it just in case but just removing it should be enough
<Daskreech> APERSON: Ok we get it!
<APERSON> I love watching people complain about all-caps nicks
<APERSON> it's such a petty thing to whine about
<Daskreech> APERSON: It was a joke :)
<Daskreech> Just felt like someone saying I'm a person too!!
<APERSON> Daskreech↳ :)
<APERSON> heh, some people rage at me for having both a all-caps nick and a non-ascii tab-complete suffix
<Daskreech> ঙAPERSONৠ: would annoy people I suppose :)
<APERSON> apparently it ruins some clients
<APERSON> where it makes the rest of the line gibberish
<Lynoure> APERSON: what's the reason for that suffix?
<APERSON> why not?
<Lynoure> APERSON: why not something else, I mean. it was not criticism... just wanting to know what the decision process was.
<APERSON> no, that's my reason
<APERSON> why not?
<Lynoure> APERSON: you used a random generator to choose that specific one?
<Lynoure> APERSON: how lucky then to get anything like an arrow.
<APERSON> I have a list of arrows that I made
<APERSON> I have a script that I use to launch xchat that randomly changes it every start up
<Lynoure> ah, now we are getting to the good stuff... :) I thought this would be interesting.
<APERSON> sed -i -e 's/^completion_suffix = .*$/completion_suffix = '"$(cat $HOME/.xchat2/arrows.txt | shuf | head -1)"'/' $HOME/.xchat2/xchat.conf
<APERSON> that's the gist of it
<Lynoure> APERSON: I'm almost sure 1/3 of the people complaining about your tab completion character will change their mind when they hear that :)
<Lynoure> Try it sometime.
<APERSON> you'd be surprised
<Lynoure> Probably not, it's just 1/3, not like "all the people" :(
<Daskreech> Lynoure: I'd doubt it. Far fewer people are impressed with technical reasons behind something than are impressed with who got selected to be in the summer movie of the year
<Shaxs> Hey guys, I am trying to install emitapp.com which is a tar.gz file. According to the readme in the directory after I unzipped, I am supposed to do "Install to default /usr/local then sudo ./install.  However ./install is not working. Any ideas what I am doing wrong?
<Daskreech> Shaxs: tell what steps you did
<Shaxs> daskreech: I *think* I may have figure it out...one sec
<Shaxs> Daskreech: So it looks like the command was sudo sh ./install
<Daskreech> Shaxs: one second. Time is up! We need an answer!
<Daskreech> Shaxs: ha ha ok
<Daskreech> Shaxs: type ls -l install
<Shaxs> Daskreech: however I was missing a dependency
<Daskreech> paste back the line here
<Daskreech> You can remove your username if you like
<Shaxs> Daskreech I need to get this dependency installed first. Lets say I wanted to install miniupnp.free.fr/files/download.php?file=miniupnpc-1.6.tar.gz. I unzipped it. What terminal commands do I need to do to make/install something like this?
<Daskreech> Shaxs: what's your dependency?
<Shaxs> miniupnpc-1.6.tar.gz
<Daskreech> !info miniupnpc
<ubottu> miniupnpc (source: miniupnpc): UPnP IGD client lightweight library client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-2ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 9 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Daskreech> Would that help?
<Shaxs> can I apt-get install that?
<Daskreech> Yes you can
<Shaxs> fyi this is the full install instructions for Emit:http://pastebin.com/fQ0iifVC
<Shaxs> Daskreech: so now I have that, I will try your command above
<Shaxs> Daskreech: I get this: "-rw-r--r-- 1 jason jason 576 2011-11-01 07:05 install"
<Daskreech> Shaxs: can you read that?
<Shaxs> ?
<Daskreech> Shaxs: do you understand what that line is saying?
<Shaxs> not entirely
<Daskreech> Shaxs: ok so the first part is a set of permissions
<Daskreech> You have one dash that tells you the kind of file
<Daskreech> - means a normal file
<Daskreech> d means a directory
<Daskreech> after that you have 9 dashes
<Daskreech> --- --- ---
<Daskreech> they are three sets that are each a letter
<Daskreech> rwx
<Daskreech> so it's three sets of those
<Daskreech>  rw- r-- and r-- is what you have
<Daskreech> r means read w means write the last dash is a x
<Daskreech> Shaxs: can you see that so far?
<Shaxs> so first dash before the rw denotes a normal file
<Shaxs> no, not sure I follow 100%
<Daskreech> Shaxs: right
<Daskreech> then the ones after are either a - or a letter
<Daskreech> and there are always 9
<Daskreech> in groups of three
<Daskreech> so when you look at them read them in little groups of three
<Daskreech> so the first group is rw-
<Daskreech> which means r for read w for write and then a -
<Daskreech> the first three are for the owner of the file (which is happily you!) so you can read the file and write to it
<Daskreech> however you cannot do the last one since it's a -
<darthanubis> my kubuntu is not auto-updating
<Daskreech> darthanubis: as in it's not downloading and installing updates or it's not even checking?
<Shaxs> got it
<Daskreech> Shaxs: the last - can be made into a x
<darthanubis> it does not seem to check on its own
<Daskreech> x means eXecute
<darthanubis> I come home from work and run update from the cli
<darthanubis> that works perfectly
<Daskreech> that would explain why you couldn't do a ./install to run the program because you don't have permissions to do so
<Daskreech> Shaxs: if you run chmod u+x install then ./install should work
<Daskreech> also ls -l would show -rwxr--r--
<Daskreech> darthanubis: Check your setting in muon ? it has an update policy there as I recall
<Shaxs> ahhhh
<Shaxs> understood
<Daskreech> Shaxs: if you would like I can explain the last two groups of three
<Daskreech> but that should be enough toget you run the file.
<Shaxs> Daskreech so what I want it to be is rwx
<Daskreech> One thing you should learn from this is that any file in Linux can be made into program so be careful of files people give you randomly.
<Daskreech> Shaxs: correct. The command <chmod u+x install>  will give your user the x permission
<Shaxs> ahhh got it
<darthanubis> Daskreech: Muon was already setup to look for updates and notify
<darthanubis> It's weird, because to install soulseek, my system wants to pull in all of Ubuntu proper?
<darthanubis> sorry not soulseek nicotine
<darthanubis> maybe my source.list file is of?
<darthanubis> off?
<Shaxs> Daskreech: what would an non-normal file look like?
<Daskreech> Shaxs: what is your definition of a non normal file?
<Daskreech> one that doesn't have a - at the start?
<Daskreech> darthanubis: sudo apt-get update would tell you
<darthanubis> that works perfectly
<darthanubis> but it should not be wanting to download all of Ubuntu to get nicotine
<darthanubis> so something is off, but I can't find what.
<Daskreech> It's not the file then apt-get would either freak or refuse to work if that was corrupted
<darthanubis> I know
<Daskreech> darthanubis: apt-cache depends nicotine
<Shaxs> Daskreech up above you said " - means a normal file" just curious what else could show up there?
<darthanubis> http://privatepaste.com/a20f20a7e6
<darthanubis> Suggests: python-gnome2? <<<is that the culprit?
<Daskreech> Shaxs: a d means a directory (folder for people from the Windows World)
<Daskreech> darthanubis: sounds like it
<Daskreech> that's by far the most common two
<Daskreech> Shaxs: ^^ sorry forgot to direct that to you
<Daskreech> darthanubis: install it without suggests
<darthanubis> Daskreech: That I don't know how to do
<Shaxs> thanks
<Daskreech> sudo apt-get -o APT::Install-Suggests="false" install nicotine
<Daskreech> Shaxs: You have pipe files which you likely never meet unless you get paid a lot of money to keep linux computer running
<Daskreech> Shaxs: there are device files which are in /dev which you probably shouldn't play with
<darthanubis> Thanks, but if "install suggested recommends as dependencies" is unchecked, why would the system keep wanting to do that?
<Daskreech> Shaxs: there are also link files (shown with a l) which are like Windows Shortcuts in some way
<darthanubis> nvm, it suddenly does not wantto do that anymore
<darthanubis> weird
<Daskreech> darthanubis: that is strange
<Shaxs> Daskreech: Ive used pipes before for grepping logs :)
<Daskreech> Shaxs: its the same idea except it exists as a file on the file system that can be owned and survives reboots :)
<darthanubis> I found out from a google search a thread on ubuntu forums about the auto update, install update-notifier, updated the system, then rechecked and unchecked install suggested as dependecies, and all is normal now?
<Daskreech> It's a fascinating little trick but honestly never going to be used by mortal users
<Daskreech> darthanubis: Ah I've had that happen a few times (not for this system)
<Daskreech> where checking and unchecking something actually does quite a few changes in the back that for some reason had something missing on manual checks/changes
<darthanubis> hmm
<darthanubis> just glad my two "bugs" are gone
<darthanubis> ty for your time:)
<Daskreech> Sure
<Shaxs> Daskreech: is there a log that saves the output from terminal?
<Daskreech> Shaxs: depends on what you mean. What are you trying to get ?
<Shaxs> for emit, I am running another command. According to documentation " FFmpeg in apt is also useless (no x264 and no libfaac). Run "sh ffmpeg.sh". It will build packages of latest ffmpeg with the most common codecs. It will also remove any existing ffmpeg, x264 and libvpx.
<Shaxs> However this is a very long output from termianl but the end result is it fails
<Shaxs> I was hoping to read through the output and see where the error(s) are
<Daskreech> Shaxs: try sh ffmpeg.sh >output.log
<Shaxs> thanks!
<Shaxs> when doing that does nothing show on screen? i.e. it all gets dumped to file without being shown in terminal?
<Shaxs> oh nope there it goes
<Daskreech> Shaxs: Yes. if you still wanted everything on the screen you can use tee to send output to two places
<Daskreech> The error will still showup on the screen incidentally
<Daskreech> If you just wanted the error in a file I can do that as well
<Shaxs> no this works great
<Shaxs> fyi I love Guake Terminal
<Daskreech> !info yakuak
<ubottu> Package yakuak does not exist in oneiric
<Daskreech> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.8-1 (oneiric), package size 301 kB, installed size 2108 kB
<Daskreech> Shaxs: I think you'll like that better :)
<Shaxs> better?
<Daskreech> yep it's has some pretty cool terminal splitting capabilties and looks pretty neat
<Shaxs> nice I will check it out
<Shaxs> so it looks like, there are multiple commands in that sh file and doing ?output.log does not capture all of them
<Shaxs> what ends on my screen does not match what is in the log
<Daskreech> Shaxs: the command I gave you saves all the successful commands to the output.log the errors go to the screen
<Daskreech> you can try sh ffmpeg.sh 2> errors.log
<Daskreech> or of course sh ffmpeg.sh > output.log 2> errors.log to grab them both
<Shaxs> oh how do I output everything?
<Maarceeloo> holaa
<Shaxs> thanks
<Shaxs> !info x264
<ubottu> x264 (source: x264): video encoder for the H.264/MPEG-4 AVC standard. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.116.2042+git178455c-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 264 kB, installed size 656 kB
<Shaxs> !info libfaac
<ubottu> Package libfaac does not exist in oneiric
<Shaxs> hummm..
<Shaxs> lots of errors in the ffmpeg.sh script
<Daskreech> Shaxs: sorry you want everythign in one file ?
<Daskreech> Shaxs: sorry got distracted again.
<Daskreech> sh ffmpeg.sh 2>&1 >output.log
<AndroidLoverInSF> why is it that nautilus is able to see my camera as a hard drive, but dolphin cant mount it like a hard drive?
<richar_> why can t i mount my network harddrive automatic when i log in ?
<Tech-1> make believe its your girlfriend
<Shaxs> Daskreech: no worries
<Daskreech> richar_: look at /etc/fstab
<Shaxs> Daskreech: Yeah having major issues. I give up trying to get EMIT installed for now. Maybe I will just install the windows version.
<Daskreech> Shaxs: what's the problem?
<Shaxs> the ffmpeg.sh script fails and when I try to start emit I get: "
<Shaxs> {1,25,7} - <0.55.0> ffmpeg lacks libfaac, streaming will not work!
<Shaxs> {1,25,7} - <0.55.0> ffmpeg lacks libx264, streaming will not work!"
<Daskreech> Shaxs: what's the failure of the ffmpeg script can you pastebin it?
<Shaxs> sure
<Shaxs> Daskreech http://pastebin.com/tNpE9gvs
<Daskreech> Shaxs: What's this trying to do?
<Shaxs> according to documentation
<Shaxs> "
<Shaxs> FFmpeg in apt is also useless (no x264 and no libfaac). Run "sh ffmpeg.sh".
<Shaxs> It will build packages of latest ffmpeg with the most common codecs. It will
<Shaxs> also remove any existing ffmpeg, x264 and libvpx.
<Daskreech> when was that documentation written?
<Daskreech> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.7.2-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 401 kB, installed size 1340 kB
<Daskreech> You might notice that it's trying to install older versions of all the software
<Shaxs> oh yeah?
<Daskreech> !info x264
<ubottu> x264 (source: x264): video encoder for the H.264/MPEG-4 AVC standard. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.116.2042+git178455c-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 264 kB, installed size 656 kB
<Daskreech> !info libfaac0
<ubottu> libfaac0 (source: faac): AAC audio encoder (library). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.28-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 38 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Daskreech> there are also x264 and libfaac libraries available
<Daskreech> If emit is trying to compile it may want the header files as well
<Daskreech> !info libfaac-dev
<ubottu> libfaac-dev (source: faac): AAC audio encoder (development). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.28-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 40 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Shaxs> Not sure when it was written
<Daskreech> !ingo libx264-dev
<Daskreech> !info libx264-dev
<ubottu> libx264-dev (source: x264): development files for libx264. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.116.2042+git178455c-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 450 kB, installed size 1324 kB
<Daskreech> Those are all newer versions than what that script is trying to install (which it's doing because they don't exist and if they do they are old)
<Daskreech> so I would suggest just installing them from apt
<Shaxs> okay
<Shaxs> I had all already installed
<Daskreech> if the plain versions aren't enough for the ./install script the -dev packages I called earlier might help
<Daskreech> but  I'm heading off to bed now
<Shaxs> night thanks for the help
<Daskreech> if it's not drastically important then someone will be along to help though that may be after sunrise
<Shaxs> its not imortant
<Shaxs> :)
<Shaxs> jsut trying to stream video files to my android
<zelda> Hi. I installed Kubuntu 11.10 through bootable USB flash drive onto an external HDD. I made sure to specify the destination for grub install to be the external hdd. Now when I boot from HDD, I just a blinking cursor.
<zelda> Any ideas why is it behaving so? The HDD is healthy. It's Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex 1 TB.
<zelda> I can see the BIOS does detect the external HDD
<jmichaelx> this whole phono + pulseaudio business is completely dysfunctional
<jmichaelx> phonon*
<zelda> I have the same issue as this guy:http://www.linuxnewbieguide.org/content/how-install-ubuntu-external-usb-hdd Any ideas what might be the issue?
<jamil_1> I all, It seems it is impossible to add new item in KickOff Application Launcher sub menus
<jamil_1> tried adding Eclipes in Development category several times with no success
<alban>   Hi Can anybody help me in seetting up Kontact calinder
<petro> Привет народ)
<petro> ???
<alban> I cannot add entrys to the Calinder in kontact (Kubuntu 11.10)..  Settings Configure Calinder does not give me a entry for the Aconadi Server  T Thought tiis would be the default on a NEW Install
<alban> The Akonadi Server is Running & Kmail appears to be using it
<rork> !ru | petro
<ubottu> petro: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Adonai> Satan, El diablo, Shaytan, Sofia Rosengren 32 years, World Class city Göteborg, she lives in protekted adress,
<Adonai> her father name is Johansson, adress Westmarksgränd 21, 44435 Nödinge. blond hair, Satan, El diablo, Shaytan,
<Adonai> Jesus is Lord, Tsidkenu the lord of rightoutness
<rork> alban: in Settings > Configure calendar > General > Calendars do you have any calenders set there?
<geekosopher> why is there no firefox 8 for kubuntu yet?
<geekosopher> i mean oneiric
<alban42> THANKS rork I see several calinder backensd but no akonadi
<alban42> I have Kolab / Birthdays & Calinders / DAV Groupware / Ical /  kde traditional
<rork> I have the same but my calendar list in Akonadi is the same as in Kontact
<rork> So I think if you add one it will be added to Akonadi, and Calendar will set/get the info from Akonadi
<alban42> THANKS Rork I will try it ...
<VioletaPalomar> ?
<Martt> hi everybody
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<luke_66> hi eveyone.
<luke_66> how can i browse through Konsole history and get past commands even if i close and restart Konsole. i'm a gnome user and with gnome terminal works by ths way, but with Knonsole not...
<luke_66> * i forget: with g terminal works with Up-arrow
<gigasoft> i have problem with my task mnager, it groups programs on the silly way,  how to turn this off
<gigasoft> ?
<trions> gigasoft: what do you mean by silly way?
<trions> You can right click task manager > Task Manager Settings >Grouping drop down.
<gigasoft> well, i have two monitors, and i want to turn off all grouping
<gigasoft> but it does not 'listen'
<trions> Did you check out  Task Manager settings? Under "Grouping and Sorting' >Grouping > Do not sort. That should work.
<gigasoft> yes i do .. but it does not work
<snoozer_> lol
<luke_66> anybody could help me?
<Hernan_1980> Hello luke
<luke_66> hi. how can i browse through Konsole history and get past commands even if i close and restart Konsole. i'm a gnome user and with gnome terminal works with Up Arrow but with Knonsole not...
<Hernan_1980> I don't know. I'm Newbi.. using Kubuntu with XFCE terminal
<saravana> hi guys . is there any software available for kubuntu like rocket dock
<Hernan_1980> This is my first time in IRC chanel
<Hernan_1980> I'm learning to use this
<Hernan_1980> bye,
<Hernan_1980> have a Nive day guys.....
<saravana> can anyone tell me a software for kubuntu like rocket dock
<rork> luke_66: that puzzles me for konsole behaves that way by default too, I've got no idea what can be going wrong though.
<luke_66> ok, tnx everyone anyway
<saravana> bye
<_serial_> hi all, is there any other menu applets that are worth looking at?
<Xelmep> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<caesar_> i went to install an app and i get an error that the package manager is being use by another process
<caesar_> this is after i just booted up
<BluesKaj> caesar_, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BluesKaj> caesar_, or did you logout of your last session with the package manger still open
<caesar_> BluesKaj: wouldn't a restart close all programs?
<caesar_> what is all this downloading?
<BluesKaj> not if you have restore previos session enabled in system settings > startup & shutdown
<caesar_> BluesKaj: i just fixed that
<caesar_> ty.. but what was that command for
<caesar_> updates?
<BluesKaj> it finishes any updates or upgrades that were left in limbo when you logged out
<caesar_> ok
<caesar_> ima reboot now with fresh session, see if that works
<BluesKaj> it either drops any tha can't install due to dependency probs or finishes installing those that can
<caesar_> BluesKaj: that worked
<BluesKaj> right
<caesar_> but after this latest reboot.. now my start menu is at the top of my screen
<caesar_> weird
<BluesKaj> yeah, strange little bugs in plasma..I still get crashes
<caesar_> k rebooting again.. brb
<trions> Is there a way to view all the packages installed by file size (decreasing)?
<caesar_> what custom command do i have to put into "alarm clock" to make the alarm play in let's say VLC or Amarok.. because the default isn't playing
<caesar_> "rhythm-client --play" is there by default but i dont have rhythmbox
<in0cula> i love kubuntu
<Martt> hi everybody
<in0cula> is there a web site that explain customization and improvements?
<in0cula> even if kubuntu is very cool out of the box
<Quintasan> in0cula: http://userbase.kde.org/
<in0cula> thx
<TheLastProject> When was that KDE bugfix coming again?
<TheLastProject> 3 Plasma Desktop crashes within 5 minutes is really starting to annoy me >_>
<TheLastProject> Especially since some software, like Xchat, overreacts and crashes as well then...
<skramer_> hi everybody. Since fresh install of Oneiric, I have some strange issue with rekonq: It always ask how to deal with PHP scripts. Either "save as" or "open". But open just shows the script instead of the web page...  Is there any solution?
<caesar_> install chromium
<caesar_> lol
<TheLastProject> People really need to stop acting like that is helpful
<TheLastProject> "Hey, KDE keeps crashing on me" <--- my case
<TheLastProject> Will I be recommended to go and use GNOME now?
<caesar_> TheLastProject: no sense of humor damn
<caesar_> CTFO
<TheLastProject> CTFO?
<TheLastProject> I was not aware that a support channel was supposed to have humour in it?
<caesar_> chill the fuck out
<TheLastProject> I thought there were off-topic channels for that?
<TheLastProject> Ah, okay. First Google result was "Children's Trust Fund of Oregon"
<caesar_> :x
<rork> skramer_: with the script, do you mean raw PHP or just the HTML it prints?
<jaafar> Hi everybody.  What's the magic trick to get Amarok to play my audio CD's?   I get the popup that says "Play audio CD with Amarok" as an action... nothing happens.  Well, Amarok starts, that's it.  Attempting to add tracks manually doesn't seem to work either.  No error - it just doesn't do anything. Help!
<skramer_> rork: it prints some text starting with <html>
<rork> skramer_: and there
<rork> +'s not something like <?php in it?
<skreech_> jaafar: can you check in #amarok ?
<jaafar> skreech_: thanks, I will.  I just saw some stuff online suggesting that it was a kubuntu issue..
<skramer_> rork: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/11/19/Screen2.png
<skramer_> rork: and after I click "open": http://wstaw.org/m/2011/11/19/Screen3.png
<skreech_> jaafar: Where was that information?
<jaafar> skreech_: I can't find that link right now for some reason :(
<jaafar> something about hal?
<jaafar> or the backend configuration?
<jaafar> skreech_: oh here we go http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=115&t=94572
<rork> skramer_: does it only happen on a particular page? or with all php pages? e.g. http://www.rork.nl/index.php ?
<skramer_> rork: your page works...
<rork> skramer_: so it seems to be a site specific problem, not a general browser problem. Which link did you click on that site?
<skramer_> rork: any of the links has same effect, opening the text. but I just found out that pressing F5 from that text finally shows the right page
<skramer_> rork: still, rekonq seems to have problem with pages which miss favicon.ico: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/11/19/Screen4.png
<skramer_> rork: which is rather strange since I never had such problem before on the system which I upgraded since 7.10...
<rork> skramer_: all your screenshots showed the same screen
<Shaxs> I have an "internet dvr" and want to sync the contents of where I save my videos to a backup drive. So if I delete a file off the source, I want the same file to be deleted from the backup. Would this be the correct rsync command "rsync –av --delete /homes/user/Videos/tv /media/backupdrive/tv backup"
<skramer_> rork: hmm...  strange
<skramer_> rork: I have to leave now... thanks for you help, anywa
<skramer_> y
<skramer_> :-)
<Shaxs> anyone have experience with rsync?
<rork> !patience | Shaxs
<ubottu> Shaxs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<rork> Shaxs: that was not exactly the message I wanted to send, it would be "if someone knows  your answer (s)he will answer you :)
<Shaxs> its all good
<Shaxs> just nervous to run this command dont want to accidently delete stuff
<jaafar> just verified my audio cd playing problem on two different machines, both running Oneiric, and two different CDs
<jaafar> does this work for anyone?
<jaafar> and if not, maybe "play audio cd with amarok" is not a good thing for the device thing to suggest :)
<Matisse> Hi
<Matisse> i try to use alsa instead of pulse. How can I check if the sound is play only with alsa?
<jaafar> skreech_: even more info here, looks like a common problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1841118&page=3
<redsusan> Hello, I cannot play dvds. I have installed kubuntu extras to.What am I missing?
<Matisse> redsusan, explain in detail
<Matisse> otherwise nobody can help you
<rork> redsusan: did you install libdvdcss2?
<redsusan> yes i did
<redsusan> I am still searching on google
<rork> hm, that should normally do the trick :/
<redsusan> I rebooted the computer to.
<redsusan> I am using VLC player, and this is what I get...................
<redsusan> Playback failure:
<redsusan> DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/dvd".
<redsusan> Your input can't be opened:
<redsusan> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/dvd'.
<rork> redsusan: I get that occasionally, I blame it on my dvdplayer drivers, it works if I pop in the cd, wait for the "insert media" menu to pop up and the select "play with VLC"
<i_am_null> how do i disable panel transparency in kubuntu 11.10?
<i_am_null> like, just have a plain gray panel or something
<BluesKaj> try a new desktop theme in windows decor or something, i_am_null
<BluesKaj> oh yeah I forgot to say like
<i_am_null> they're all freaking transparent
<BluesKaj> import spme new ones or somerthing like
<i_am_null> they're probably all transparent too
<i_am_null> what's the deal with transparent stuff
<BluesKaj> no they aren't
<i_am_null> i find it highly annoying, isn't there just a switch to turn off transparent panels
<BluesKaj> stop trolling and do something
<i_am_null> i see other screen shots of people using the default theme on kubuntu but they don't have a transparent panel
<hays> so font rendering in linux appears to suck... is there anything that can be done about this?
<hays> particularly firefox has a real hard time, it appears
<i_am_null> surely there is a option to turn this off?
<BluesKaj> well , look around, i_am_null ...maybe if you concentrate on finding jnew themes instead you might , likr find find something
<i_am_null> maybe i will just switch to the redmond theme, nothing in it is transparent
<BluesKaj> hays have you set your font choices in system settings>application appearancs
<hays> BluesKaj: yeah i set it to all the Deja family
<hays> quassel looks great, its really just the web (firefox) that looks terrible
<i_am_null> hays: make sure font hinting is set to slight
<i_am_null> my fonts looked like crap untill i did that
<i_am_null> also uncheck the "exclude range" button
<i_am_null> kubuntu's fonts are screwy out of the box for some reason
<i_am_null> at least they were for me
<BluesKaj> hays and use the high res amd high cpu fine tuning
<BluesKaj> and
<hays> huh?
<BluesKaj> in the style section
<i_am_null> what's really bad is awful fonts on a transparent panel :P
<i_am_null> hard to read
<BluesKaj> then change the font defaults
<hays> not allowing web pages to choose their own fonts seems to help
<hays> ALOT
<hays> I actually like 'slight' hinting better than medium
<jjman6> how come when running muon it won't let me do anything Saying i don't have permissions to do that operation.  And its not even prompting for admin pw
<hays> BluesKaj: it seems like the essense of the problem is that there is no standardized way to render a font (or people aren't following it) so when linux picks some random TTF that a website wants, Freetype is not going to do as good job of it as Windows...
<igor__> че это за хрень?
<BluesKaj> !ru | igor__
<ubottu> igor__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<igor__> кто меня читает чте это за фигня?
 * Daskreech yawns
<Daskreech> Anyone needs anything?
<BarkingFish> nrn, Daskreech - if you need to go get some Z's, i'm happy to sit in and help :)
 * Daskreech jsut woke up!
<BarkingFish> oh. I saw you yawn and though you were tired
<BarkingFish> :P
<Daskreech> Doesn't mean I'm not tired :-D
 * Daskreech hugs the pillow while it's still warm
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: I'm pretty tired too, I usually have a little shuteye in the middle of the evening, just to keep myself running till i knock off about 1am
<BarkingFish> i missed it tonight, and boy am I feeling it.  3 coffees and I'm still not fully conscious
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: Mid day naps are important :) I'm fine you can go if you like
<BarkingFish> nah, it's only 10pm here. If I go to bed now I'll be up by 5am :P
<katsrc> whenever i watch a movie on my Kubuntu desktop, the monitor will go blank, is this due to some power saving profile?
<Daskreech> katsrc: sounds like it
<Daskreech> most players should inhibit it but KDE 4.8 will have a don't move button in the systray so you can hit it and the computer won't sleep or shutoff the screen
<katsrc> Daskreech: seems like the profile settings don't change a thing
<katsrc> that's good to know about KDE 4.8
<Daskreech> katsrc: that's a little strange then. Perhaps the monitor has it built in ?
<katsrc> yeah, that's what i'm assuming
<BarkingFish> can you not disable screen blanking & power saving in the systemsettings?
<BarkingFish> i killed mine in my x configuration, took out the DPMS entry
<katsrc> BarkingFish: seems like it was only an issue with VLC.
<BarkingFish> katsrc: ok then, I'm sure VLC has that as an advanced config option
<jmichaelx> what notifications need to be disabled to stop the kmail popup warning each time a person logs in?
<jmichaelx> 11.10 would have been far better off to ship with KDE 4.6.5
<jaafar> jmichaelx: yeah that's pretty silly
<jaafar> uh, I mean the kmail popup
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: kmail pops up something?
<jaafar> on every login on oneiric :)
<reisio> I'm look for something very hand-holdy for getting photos off a plugged in camera
<jesusgarciagomez> hola
<jesusgarciagomez> alguien que hable español???
<reisio> jesusgarciagomez: #ubuntu-es
<Daskreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Daskreech> reisio: digikam or gwenview
<jesusgarciagomez> ok gracias
<reisio> Daskreech: using digikam now, doesn't hold enough hand :p
<reisio> I suppose I'll make some script
<Daskreech> reisio: what are you looking for it to do?
<reisio> Daskreech: I basically need the files to automatically copy when the device is connected, and then have dolphin open the directory, and have a right-click shortcut :p
<janie> I need help getting Kubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric) to use my Broadcom wireless card.
<reisio> I'll sort it out, just thought I'd see if anybody knew of something for it :p
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: yes, the kmail popup.... how does one disable that? the notification settings are like a jungle.
<Daskreech> reisio: what would the right click shortcut be?
<Daskreech> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<janie> Thank you.
<jmichaelx> i think it would be great if KDE moved away from annoying popups altogether
<Daskreech> reisio: it does sound scripty though. Pretty sure that you can get that working with some udev scripts
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: remove the systemtray. Donw
<Daskreech> Done
<reisio> yeah
<reisio> upload to facebook probably
<reisio> I might be lazy and skip that part, though
<reisio> and just tell her how to do it
<Daskreech> That's implemented already. Kipi
<reisio> talking to me?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: remove the system tray?
<reisio> Daskreech: what's kipi?
<Daskreech> That's what is holding the notifications area and making the popups
<Daskreech> reisio: kde imaging plugin interface
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: my question was how to stop the kmail popups
<reisio> Daskreech: for dolphin?
<reisio> Daskreech: is that already installed?
<Daskreech> reisio: press print screen and the send to button is kipi
<Daskreech> should be if you have plasma installed
<Daskreech> reisio: it's a library works over dbus so You can script it into anything I would think
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Ah only kmail ones
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: I suppose settings -> configure notifications doesn't help you?
 * jmichaelx facepalm
<reisio> okay I don't frequently use KDE, so this has been bothering me for a while
<reisio> in konsole, if you accidentally hit CTRL+SHIFT+t for a new tab, how do you  undo what it does? :p
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: you get asked a lof of questions, so i will not blame you for not even having read the question that you were nonetheless giving an answer to... but if you do happen to know WHICH of the notification setting applies to this kmail popup, i would appreciate it.
 * jmichaelx makes a habit of misreading everyone's IRC posts
#kubuntu 2011-11-20
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: if you mean a pop up that comes up when a windows computer is turned on I don't think that's kmail unless you have a good reasoning behind why kmail would be doing that. it's much more likely to be solid
<Daskreech> reisio: ctrl+D ?
<Daskreech> oh wait
<Daskreech>  sorry
<Daskreech> don't do that hold on :)
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i did not understand a word of what you just said to me
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<Daskreech> reisio: wait ctrl+shift+T opens a new tab for me. Was I reading what you said wrong?
<Daskreech> bye BluesKaj
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: what does a windows computer have to do with the kmail popup warnings that most kubuntu 11.10 users see once they log in?
<reisio_> lost my connection, who just said something to me? =)
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Ok I'm going crosseyed weren't you asking about a pop up that comes up anytime a windows computer comes on the network?
<Daskreech> reisio: wait ctrl+shift+T opens a new tab for me. Was I reading what you said wrong?
<Daskreech> Or was that a different chan?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i think so far nearly every time you've responded to me, you have been answering some question i never asked :-)
<Daskreech> Sorry both of you were asking about notifications everytime you logged in I got muddled. Sorry Kmail what is it saying to you?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: it is this same popup that everyone sees in 11.10.... i do not remember what it says
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: is this a plasma popup or a dialog box?
<jmichaelx> i should remember, since i have now seen it hundreds of times
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: lol nevermind
<Daskreech> I mean I've had akonadi errors etc. Is it an informative message or an error message?
<Daskreech> If i can guess the source it'll be easier to tell it to stop
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: no idea how it would be classified... but you should know what i am talking about, since everyone sees it in 11.10, unless they have disabled it
<jmichaelx> it's not a big deal, just an annoyance
<Daskreech> Ok well when I see it I'll let you know :)
<Snowhog> jmichaelx: What ever it is you are referring to, I don't see it when I log in.
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: you have seen it
<reisio> Daskreech: know how to close a split view in konsole?
<jmichaelx> Snowhog: i should not have said everyone, but it is a well-known issue in 11.10.
<Daskreech> reisio: ctrl+D
<jmichaelx> i just don't know the solution... and do not have kmail installed
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: ! That's worrying
<Snowhog> Daskreech: akonadi mail-dispatch agent looking for what isn't present??
<jmichaelx> Snowhog: perhaps.... although i get the message whether kmail is installed or not
<Daskreech> well if he doesn't have kmail I'm not sure why he would have an akonadi mail agent
<jmichaelx> ok, nevermind.... i have seen this come up in this room many times now, but never took note of what anyone did to stop the popup. i'll figure it out
<szal> as of now, KMail 2 is a total failure, imho
<jmichaelx> would have been more helpful if i had noted what the popup says lol. i could reboot right now in order to see it again, but don't feel like it
<szal> jmichaelx: you mean that message bus or something error on KDE startup?
<jmichaelx> szal: yea, i think that's the one
<szal> "Failed to catch message collection" or something
<jmichaelx> no, i believe it does mention the mail dispatch agent. i removed kmail hoping that would stop the popup, but that made no difference
 * szal ignores it already, doesn't seem to have consequences (unless perhaps you actually use KMail 2)
<szal> jmichaelx: yes, that's it
<jmichaelx> szal: yea, i could just ignore it, too... but over time it annoys me more and more
<jmichaelx> that's combined with a large number of other small annoyances with 11.10... they are adding up
<szal> jmichaelx: indeed
<szal> which is why I'm looking elsewhere, though I still need to find the time to switch
<jmichaelx> szal: same here... not sure what to switch to. i have one machine running gentoo, which has given me no problems at all (gentoo is still using KDE 4.6.5), but the though of installing gentoo on everything else i have gives me less than enthusiastic feelings
<jmichaelx> thought*
 * szal knows where to go
<szal> back to openSUSE ^^
<szal> I keep going back there because other distros just don't convince me over longer periods of time
<szal> best KDE implementation ever
<szal> and stability-wise it never gave me causes for headaches
<jmichaelx> i have never really used opensuse, but should maybe give it a try some time... the nice thing about the ubuntu world, has been that with the large number of users, it is often easier to figure out how to do certain things/install certain software than in some other distros
<szal> jmichaelx: indeed, that and the sheer number of available software packages is a great plus
<jmichaelx> yea
<jmichaelx> what version of kde is opensuse stable using?
<szal> 12.1 ships w/ 4.7.2
<szal> newer versions are available
<jmichaelx> does it not have the task manager ghost issue?
<szal> (currently 4.7.3, that is)
<szal> what's that?
<jmichaelx> ugh.... icons remaining in the taskmanager after windows are closed
<szal> haven't seen that yet on Kubuntu
<Daskreech> szal: Total failure is pretty harsh considering
<szal> and I haven't installed oS 12.1 yet, so I wouldn't know what's the issue there
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: couldn't you jsut log off and log back on?
<jmichaelx> szal: i have four machines between home and work running 11.10, and they all have that problem. my main PC has it the worst, with a ghost remain in the taskmanager for almost every window i close
<szal> Daskreech: it's a similar not-ready-for-prime-time state as KDE 4.0 was
<szal> jmichaelx: just closed VLC, icon immediately disappeared
<jmichaelx> i agree with szal... not as bad as 4.0, but bad enough that the whole KDE project is looking negligent and incapable
<jmichaelx> the whole mothly SC release idea is not working out for KDE
<szal> the monthly release schedule isn't a problem imho
<jmichaelx> and in this case, i think the problem is more KDE than kubuntu
<Daskreech> guess I've been lucky with it so far. Migrating my stuff was a nightmare in 4.3 but I've been ok since
<jmichaelx> i think it is a big problem... some major bugs just live on and on... bugs that should be fixed before another SC version is released, regardless what the calendar says
<szal> Daskreech: I switched over w/ 4.2.0..  migrating KMail was painless back then
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i wish i were not plagued with the various taskmanager bugs
<jmichaelx> Daskreech & szal: are both of you using ATI graphics, by any chance?
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: yeah tha's really annoying but pretty much gone for me with the latest update
<Daskreech> szal: what are the issues you are having
<Daskreech>  Yes I am
<szal> jmichaelx: I suppose you know that systray pop-ups aren't exactly pretty; openSUSE has that too, at least 11.4 w/ KDE 4.7, so I reckon that's a KDE problem
<szal> jmichaelx: I have Nvidia
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: 4.7.3 made that problem MUCH worse on this machine, and caused the problem to appear on another that until 4.7.3 had been immune
<jmichaelx> i pretty much hate all popup notifications
<Daskreech> *coughs* Kill systray
<jmichaelx> that bug is now the 4th most hated KDE bug
<jmichaelx> i want the systray.... i just do not want the popups
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: 4.8 is out in 4 days
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: this problem is still very much alive in 4.7.8
<jmichaelx> oops
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: this problem is still very much alive in 4.8
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: for a while KDE devs were claiming this was a problem with X, but that is seeming less likely as time goes on
<jmichaelx> it seems somewhere communication between KDE and Qt is breaking down
<jmichaelx> (not that there are not inummerable issues with X)
<jmichaelx> this is what i mean, a bug like this should prevent the release of 4.8
<jmichaelx> but they will release it anyways
<BarkingFish> guys, does anyone else have problems with items open on your panel not responding to mouse clicks?
<jmichaelx> BarkingFish: MANY people
<BarkingFish> right.  Is there a bug or bugs filed on it?
<jmichaelx> yes, there are bug reports
<jmichaelx> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275469
<BarkingFish> where would they be likely to be? on launchpad or kde's bug tracker?
<BarkingFish> ah, nvm
<BarkingFish> thanks
<ubottu> KDE bug 275469 in widget-taskbar "4 7 Regression: closed windows stay in the taskbar sometimes, taskbar doesn't react on clicks" [Normal,New]
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: it's a kde 4.7.1 regression should be sorted for most people in 4.7.3 and hopefully osrted out fully in 4.7.4
<jmichaelx> BarkingFish: if you had  been here just a few minutes ago, i had been carrying on about this and related bugs
 * jmichaelx is not sure about the sorted out for most people in 4.7.3 part
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i have that issues on 4 different machines in 4.7.3.... and 4.7.3 made the problem worse
<jmichaelx> and there are reports of the problem not being much milder in 4.8
<Daskreech> who is running 4.8 ?
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: yeah, they fixed it in 4.7.3, unfortunately breaking plasma-desktop in the process
<BarkingFish> in 4.7.3, plasma-desktop crashes more times than a blind cyclist
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: not me, but this is what i have read
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: where ?
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: 4.7.2 was quite a bit worse for me
<szal> plasma-desktop crashes are annoying, but so far didn't harm anything for me
<BarkingFish> 4.7.2 is good here, only the mouse not working in taskbar occasionally
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i would have to look again for where i read that, but if/when i do, i will give you a link... until then you are welcome to regard what i said as hearsay
<Daskreech> Just that at this point I think almost all the people who would be running 4.8 would also be in a position to sort it out before 4.8 hits either next week or next year
<jmichaelx> were not many of the same people in the position to sort this out in 4.7?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i think i may have confused kde 4.8 and Qt 4.8 in what i was reading
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: ah reasonable
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: To be honest I hardly ever use the mouse so I don't know. ^F9 is so much more useful
<jmichaelx> so maybe there is hope that the taskmanager will be inbetter shape in kde 4.8 :)
<BarkingFish> jmichaelx: As long as the make sure it works fully before they send it out, i don't care
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: :-) partially depends upon you
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: well I'll make sure I'm live during the next packaging cycle, and i'll test everything that comes through :)
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: ^F10 works nicely as well :)
<BarkingFish> I hate upgrades because you never know quite how they'll work until people are using them.
<BarkingFish> We should really have a beta channel, as well as this one, specifically limited to people beta testing upcoming releases
<BarkingFish> that way we can fix the bugs before the whole thing goes live to the world
<Num83rGuy_> A week or two back I tried to get help here for my Audigy2 soundcard. Pulse was not wanting to use it. I have found a work around. Where is the best place to post this workaround so others with this problem cand find it?
<Num83rGuy_> The worst part is that I and two helpers here worked for many hours with no solution. Yet the solution I found involves uncommenting two lines in a config file. 30 seconds of work.
<Num83rGuy_> I left a comment outlining my fix at my bug report for this issue.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/886448  Is that the best place for it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 886448 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Sound Blaster Audigy 2 Platinum has no output from rear outputs. " [Undecided,New]
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: you mean the +1 channel ?
<Daskreech> Num83rGuy_: That might work. You can also edit the wiki
<Daskreech> !audigy
<Daskreech> Hmm there should be an audigy page on the wiki as I recall
<Num83rGuy_> Wiki? you have a link?
<BarkingFish> Daskreech: i didn't even know we had a +1 channel
<Daskreech> Num83rGuy_: wiki.ubuntu.com or help.ubuntu.com
<Daskreech> !+1
<Daskreech> Hmm
<Daskreech> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784
<Daskreech> >_>
<Daskreech> It's #ubuntu+1
<Num83rGuy_> OK I will see if i can find the appropriate place to insert this knowledge.
<pangolin> !no precise is <reply> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> I'll remember that pangolin
<Daskreech> thanks  endangered upcoming animal :)
<szal> lol
<Daskreech> Num83rGuy_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound seems like a good place
<Daskreech> Don't forget to put in version numbers and release information so that it will be easy to date the information
<Num83rGuy_> Yes sir. Thank you.
<juan_> aptitude shows all entries twice once installed and once uninstalled I think it's because I had a duplicated entry in /etc/apt/sources.lst when I first installed but I've fixed that and run aptitude clean and apt-cache clean
<Daskreech> juan_: Sounds more like a log error you ran aptitude update of course?
<juan_> Daskreech: yeah, aptitutde update, aptitude clean and the clean obsolete option from the menu
<juan_> Think I just realied what i need (remove the remaining entry then clean) to do but need to finish the current install batch first.
<kierkkadon> Hi, I have an issue installing Kubuntu
<kierkkadon> I used a universal usb installer to download the iso for kubuntu and install it to a USB
<kierkkadon> I set my bios to boot from the usb
<kierkkadon> and I have it plugged in and everything
<kierkkadon> But when I boot, it just skips over it to windows.
<kierkkadon> I'm trying to install kubuntu from a thumb drive
<kierkkadon> I used a utility to put the iso on the drive, and I have my bios set to boot from the drive
<kierkkadon> but it just skips over the drive and boots windows
<Daskreech> kierkkadon: does your bios have a quick boot option?
<kierkkadon> No
<kierkkadon> Although, in addition to giving the usb highest priority, I have forced it to choose the usb
<trions> I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10. In top right on desktop, I still see the quarter of a circle activities button, wherease in videos I have seen a rectangle activites button.
<darthanubis> ??
<trions> So,  does that mean I am not running 11.10 fully yet?
<HulkHogan> trions: u can pull it and move it
<trions> Oh yes I got it.
<ryrych> hi
<ryrych> is there a patch for Firefox global menu? The one I have I broken – it’s slow, and isn't working as it should
<renano> ciao
<Hernan_1980> hi
<benonsoftware> Hernan_1980: Hello
<Hernan_1980> hello benonsoftware
<Hernan_1980> Do you know use IRC
<benonsoftware> Always :)
<Hernan_1980> I'm learning to use IRC
<benonsoftware> Cool
<Hernan_1980> What topics could find in IRC
<benonsoftware> Anything!
<benonsoftware> :)
<Hernan_1980> How I can find other chanels?
<benonsoftware> Hernan_1980: Run /list
<Hernan_1980> run /list
<benonsoftware> Try this:
<Hernan_1980> Thank you
<benonsoftware>  /list
<benonsoftware> No problem
<Hernan_1980> where?
<benonsoftware> In your client
<Hernan_1980> I use Quassel IRC. Wich mean client?
<Hernan_1980> Thank you for help me
<benonsoftware> Yes
<ryrych> anyone knows?
<Hernan_1980> hi.....
<Peace-> Hernan_1980: hi
<Hernan_1980> hi benon
<Hernan_1980> Do you Know to use IRC?
<Hernan_1980> I don't know
<Peace-> lol
<Peace-> you are using  irc right now Hernan_1980
 * Peace- mm he is trolling?
<Hernan_1980> but I want use other chanells
<noaXess_kubuntu> morning
<Peace-> Hernan_1980: so type this /join #namefochannel
<noaXess_kubuntu> i installed google earth.. and all the menu's and texts are in a very, very small font size, any idea why?
<Hernan_1980> Good morning noaX
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu:  mm try to change the fonts on systemsegtting ?
<noaXess_kubuntu> Peace-: no chance.. tried taht.. i set all the font, but nothing changes..
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu: even chaing the font size?
<noaXess_kubuntu> it's only oin google earth.. and... wait.. yes and the login screen.. yes... i have autologin, but sometimes i need to manually login, then the login screen text fonts are as small as those in google earth
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu: sudo apt-get install qt4-qtconfig
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu: try to set from that
<noaXess_kubuntu> Peace-: ok
<noaXess_kubuntu> already installed... how to start it?
<Peace-> qtconfig
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu: make sure to  do == change ==> file ==>save
<noaXess_kubuntu> Peace-: same as before.. :(
<noaXess_kubuntu> Peace-: point size is set to 9.. changed it to 10, saved.. and started google earth.. same small font size then before
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu:  ok
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu: i have found some stuff
<noaXess_kubuntu> what is font substituation?
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu: read this http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/earth/thread?tid=656ef9a98bc427dd&hl=en
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu: when you have not a font style
<Peace-> the system replace what it should use with what you have selected
<noaXess_kubuntu> Peace-: i try your hint from the link..
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu: ok let me check this
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu: try to execute  qtconfig-qt4   instead of qtconfig
<noaXess_kubuntu> Peace-: and then? think same app will be opened
<Peace-> try to change again
<Peace-> make 12 like font size
<noaXess_kubuntu> Peace-: no change.. same small font
<Peace-> sorry i dunno i guess is a bug of google earth
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu: i ahve seen this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1435424
<Peace-> but after that ... i really dunno
<noaXess_kubuntu> Peace-: aha... i think i have another problem.. if i change the font in qtconfig or qtconfig-qt4... save and exit and restart qtconfig again... the font is set back to 9 instead of my change i made before
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu: i guess that is the problem
<noaXess_kubuntu> jep.. and maybe thats also why login screen font size is as small then in google earth
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu: for sure you have a problem
<Peace-> what did you do to the system ?
<Peace-> xD
<noaXess_kubuntu> hope not me.. hope only my systm :)
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/11/20/plasma-desktopPS1413.jpg
<noaXess_kubuntu> nthing.. instaleld it, upgraded as normal..
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu: try to create anew user
<Peace-> sudo adduser name
<Peace-> sudo adduser name admin
<Peace-> sudo adduser name audio
<noaXess_kubuntu> Peace-: why that screenshot?
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu: i mean this is my system right now on kubuntu 11.10
<Peace-> for my fonts :)
<noaXess_kubuntu> me too..
<noaXess_kubuntu> and don't have any problem.. only this i saw it cause tried out google.earth.. all other appps are ok..
<SkyhawkVince> hi everyone
<Peace-> SkyhawkVince: hi
<SkyhawkVince> i'd like to ask if there is a way to lock plasmoids from a single panel
<noaXess_kubuntu> Peace-: checking something.. be back soon
<noaXess_kubuntu> Peace-: .. nothing changed.. my test was not the solutino.. i don't know, why i can't save qtconfig settings..
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu: try with kdesudo before
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu: and launch google earth like root
<Peace-> it's not a good thing but...
<Peace-> maybe you can figure out what is happening
<noaXess_kubuntu> Peace-: srange.. if i do change font size with sudo qtconfig.. and save it, the font size is changed after save.. in the qtconfig gui.. if i run qtconfig as normal user.. i can change font size, save.. but nothing happens..
<noaXess_kubuntu> hm.. is it correct, that i open different configs if i run qtconfig with sudo or as normal user?
<noaXess_kubuntu> where are the user qtconfig files?
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu: i guess in your home
<Peace-> in some hidden files
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu: ~/.config/Trolltech.conf
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=56296
<Peace-> noaXess_kubuntu: i have to go bye, have luck
<noaXess_kubuntu> Peace-: that could be the solution.. was also my idea.. to mv Trolltech.conf and do it like above link explained.. testing it now..
<noaXess_kubuntu> aaaaaaaaaaa.. nothing.. grrrr
<trions> Hi, I am trying to setup multitouch on kubuntu 11.10. I want to know where does one specify which multitouch driver to use during startup? Because I have couple of them and want to test them one by one.
<trions> I see a couple of config files in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/.  They are prefixed with numbers. Does this mean they are supposed to load in the order?
<alban42> Morning Everyone Pleeasew can anybody tell ne how to disable Nepomuk & It's email feeder (Its taking 2Gb Ram on a 8Gb System  & slowing kmail to a crawl  I cannot Remove it from the Akonadii Controle Panel
<tsousa> is kubuntu using kernel 3.0.x series?
<tsousa> because it has a bug and dont work for me
<trions> tsousa: yes 11.10 is using 3.0.x kernel
<tdn_> Yesterday I changed some Plasma settings: I moved the panel to another screen edge. Then I powered off. Today, when I log in, I cannot see any windows when I open them. They are opened, but not visible. It seems that Plasma is some how on top of it all. So I can only see the desktop background. WTF happened? How do I correct this?
<tdn_> I cannot even get it online, because I cannot see the network manager and thus cannot connect to the network.
<tsousa> trions, that sucks that series. it gives me a kernel panic with wpa_supplicant
<alban42> Tdn have you tried moving the mouse to the top left hand corner On My setup this unzooms all windows so you can see them
<tdn_> alban42, alban42 when I do that, it zooms out and I can see all windows (the apps I have started), however, if I click one of them, I am back to same state as before: I cannot see any windows. Just the background.
<tdn_> I have yakuake. This window I can open.
<tdn_> I guess this is somehow on top of Plasma.
<tdn_> But everything else is below.
<alban42> Tdn have you tried the activity tab on the right hand side I Tried Activitys & It gives 4 differant settings which change all the window panes  (Sorry I am Running out of Ideas)
<tdn_> There is no activity tab here. I can only see the desktop.
<tdn_> Great, now Plasma crashed.
<tdn_> It then restared. Now I can see the bottom panel with task bar and such.
<tdn_> However, I cannot see windows.
<tdn_> The windows appear in the task bar though.
<tdn_> alban42, I somehow got the Activities bar visible.
<tdn_> Then there were different activities.
<tdn_> ow it seems I have my windows back.
<tdn_> I clicked stop on one of them, and now it seems I have my windows back.
<tdn_> This really really sucks.
<tdn_> This must never happen. Serious usability bug.
<tdn_> I dont even know how to report this.
<alban42> my desktop is fairly stable GRIN But The combination of Kmail & Nepomuk kills my system
<kakoytou> hello
<kakoytou> i install virtualbox to run windows 7 on it
<kakoytou> but i can't boot from usb drive
<kakoytou> could someone help me
<kakoytou> please
<MrBaus> i just installed a kubuntu 10.10 dvd. What is the command to run in terminal to upgrade everything to the latest ubuntu?
<MrBaus> HELLO
<rork> MrBaus: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<MrBaus> dist upgrade?
<MrBaus> rork:
<rork> I tend to go for save and not dist-upgrade
<MrBaus> rork: whats the difference of dist upgrade
<MrBaus> and upgrade
<rork> oh wait, you want to go to 11.10 right?
<MrBaus> yes
<MrBaus> rork: so i run first upgrade
<MrBaus> then dist upgrade
<MrBaus> or first dist upgrade
<MrBaus> ??
<rork> MrBaus: wait a second, the command I gave you was to update the system to the latest packages, upgrading distro uses a different set of commands
<rork> I have to look those up
<szal> !upgrade | MrBaus
<ubottu> MrBaus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ragnarok> I am doing a apt-get upgrade. If i want to stop the upgrade/shudown my pc will the progress done in downloading the updates be saved?
<FOCUS-HERE> I am doing a apt-get upgrade. If i want to stop the upgrade/shudown my pc will the progress done in downloading the updates be saved?
<TheLastProject> Really KDE?
<TheLastProject> Really?
<TheLastProject> Six crashes in under 2 minutes?
<TheLastProject> REALLY NOW?
<kels> in kubuntu 11.10 to broken the pulse. but in 11.04 all good
<kels> some application not see the pulse, and block audiosystem
<kakoytou> could someone tell me how to make windows 7 in virtualbox on fullscreen
<kakoytou> please
<MMlosh> Hi!  Is it still possible to get gnome-keyring unlocked on login in kubuntu 11.10?  I have always failed so far (for this release, older releases are fine)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<JustinBieba> what is the command to install firefox?
<Peace-> JustinBieba: firefox-bin i guess
<zeraw> hi, do you know how to disable desktop sharing? There is no disable option in Krfb menu
<JustinBieba> ikonia: u mad bro?
<ikonia> JustinBieba: stop trying to cause a problem and use the channel for ubuntu technical support
<JustinBieba> ikonia: rage moar
<zeraw> I must use killall krfb
<zeraw> I cant disable it from autostart
<zeraw> anyone? :)
<HulkHogan> wat
<Lynoure> hmm.
<Peace-> zeraw: maybe in settings
<zeraw> Peace-: I'm searching for the setting with no luck 2 days now
<zeraw> i found that some ppl  (google) used the kill command
<Peace-> ok i am gonna to install this software
<zeraw> It's installed by default
<zeraw> Internet > Desktop Sharing
<zeraw> (Krfb)
<Peace-> zeraw: well but you have like settings :: reopen the last session ?
<zeraw> yeah
<Peace-> wtf
<zeraw> but I kill it
<Peace-> so it's normal it will run again
<zeraw> :S
<zeraw> hmmm
<zeraw> I'll stop the service too and I'll test
<zeraw> brb
<u19809> anybody around ? Kontact seems to have lost all my mails ... and it crashes every time I close it
<Peace-> u19809: :)
<Peace-> u19809: nice
<u19809> honestly since 11.xx kubuntu is REALLY sucking ... cannot start to describe all the shit I have with
<u19809> but losing my mail is really bad !
<Peace-> u19809: $HOME/.kde/share/apps/
<Peace-> look for kmail or kontact
<u19809> 3 entries : kmail kmail2 kmail-migrator
<u19809> and one kontact
<Peace-> u19809: i guess you have to look on those folders
<Peace-> maybe your mail are there...
<Peace-> u19809: remember when some application is upgraded it's a good thing remove old configuration files...
<u19809> my mail is stored in a separate folder but there is NO content in kmail ... no inbox outbox nothing the tree is empty !
<Peace-> wait
<Peace-> u19809: i really dunno for me even with crash you should not loose your data
<u19809> I the crash did not cause the data to disappear ... I had crashes all the time but for some reason all is gon
<Peace-> have you upgraded the softwware?
<u19809> I do a regular apt-get upgrade but major upgrade i did not do recently
<Peace-> u19809: you have upgrade your distro from 11**> to 11.10 ?
<u19809> The upgrade I did weeks before the problem started.
<u19809> I had access to kmail from a remote ssh -X session and after that it failed.
<Peace-> u19809: you should remove all the config files...
<Peace-> and try to restart it
<u19809> which config files ? wherea re they ?
<Peace-> as for each programs they are :: $HOME/.kde/share/config
<Peace-> and
<Peace-> $HOME/.kde/share/apps
<u19809> ok moved kmail* and kontac* to backup folder
<u19809> apps data too ?
<Peace-> u19809: i will start with  $HOME/.kde/share/config/kmailrc
<Peace-> maybe renaming it
<u19809> ok moved all to backup and started it ... sorry
<u19809> what I see now is empty contact but no 'inbox' in mail etc
<u19809> contacts empty too
<Peace-> of course you have resetted your application
<u19809> how can I now recover the content ?
<u19809> addressbooks. emails, calendar settings
<Peace-> your datas are stored on some folder...
<Peace-> i dunno where is youknow
<u19809> ok
<Peace-> if not the standard one .... that should be
<Peace-> on $HOME/.kde/share/apps
<Peace-> i really dunno
<ashfaq> Hi all evening!
<ashfaq> Looking forward for help to connect to Internet via usb modem huwavi 173
<ashfaq> any one who had comwe over this problem?
<ashfaq> Am I in the wrong forum, all looks quit here!
<CaptainKnots> hello all
<MMlosh> hi CaptainKnots
<MMlosh> ashfaq,  I quess what you wanted to say..  But you offered help with connecting the modem instead :D
<stevendepp> Hi everyone, I come with no questions, just to hang out
<rork> stevendepp: then you might try to start some conversation in #kubuntu-offtopic or just wait here until someone posts a question
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> I removed the printer applet from the sys tray , how to get it back?
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, in the panel toolbar , move the cursor 'til the hidden icons appears, then choose the printer , if it's listed
<JontheEchidna> kamilnadeem: Press alt + f2, type in "printer-applet" without the quotes, and press enter
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: the printer apllet was their but I removed it
<kamilnadeem> now I am not able to get it back
<kamilnadeem> note that I don't have a printer
<BluesKaj> uhm...no printer = no applet
<kamilnadeem> yeah
<kamilnadeem> but it was thier earlier
<kamilnadeem> so was this some system mistake?
<kamilnadeem> JontheEchidna: thank you , I already tried that but the applet is not coming back
<kamilnadeem> also system tray settings has no printer option now
<BluesKaj> no kamilnadeem it will remain hidden even if you do have a connected printer , unless you choose to restore by right clicking on the applet inthe hidden applet dialog
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: it used to remain hidden an then show itseld when I used to click on the up arrow left to clock , in the bottom pannel
<kamilnadeem> but I removed it
<BluesKaj> yeah, but now you have to choose "restore" by right click in the" hidden menu "
<BluesKaj> so if there's no printer enabled in system settings . you won't see a printer icon anyway
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: but why was It there till I removed it
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, dunno , let's not get hung up on trivial bugs ...perhaps it was there by default in anticipation of a printer being hooked up.
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: yeah
<kamilnadeem> :)
<kamilnadeem> thank you BluesKaj
<kamilnadeem> thank you everyone who help people out
<martinII> Hey everyone. I just upgraded to oneiric and now whenever I run an update, my Verizon router goes offline... Does anyone have any idea what's happening here??
<martinII> (it's wifi)
<mrJawa> hi
<neil_> hi
<mrJawa> 1st time using kubuntu. (^_^). real fun actlly
<mrJawa> any1 use deluge here?
<neil_> So you didn't gonna bed for this??
<mrJawa> ?
<dbs> hello
<kamilnadeem> hi
<dbs> so u cant help me
<kamilnadeem> adding the system tray widget to the desktop is crashing the kde?
<dbs> yes
<BluesKaj> dbs, just ask your question
<dbs> so  iwant my backtrack 5 cannot run sound
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: How to remove the widget that one addds to a activity?
<dbs> so  iwant my backtrack 5 cannot run sound
<BluesKaj> !backtrack | dbs
<ubottu> dbs: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<kamilnadeem> like I deleted the default activity a created a new one but the system tray widget is still there?
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: My mistake
<kamilnadeem> sorry
<kamilnadeem> I figured it
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: take care man , some day I act like an oaf :)
<kamilnadeem> bye
<kaddi> hi, i just upgraded to oneiric and now textfiles opened from the firefox-downloads window are being opened by notepad in Wine again. How can I fix that?
<kaddi> I already checked and firefox-kde-support is installed
<kaddi> it was working fine before the upgrade
<BluesKaj> kaddi, right click on the text file you DL'd then choose open with , choose other then in the list find kate , and choose it , check the 'rememeber application'
<esperegu> I read somewhere there is a package you can install to get better performance on older hardware. anyone knows where I can find more info on that?
<kaddi> BluesKaj: the files are being downloaded (that's forced from the server, ti doesn't open text files directly) and saved in a folder. I'm trying to change the behaviour within the download-list of FF
<BluesKaj> kaddi, I'm not sure I understand
<esperegu> hmm. called low fat settings I gues
<kaddi> BluesKaj: the file is downloaded and saved onto the machine. This is the behaviour as I want it. Once this download starts the "Downloads"-window opens showing the progress of the download and the finished downloads.
<kaddi> in that window, when i double-click the finished download, it will open the file in notepad, not kate even though I have set kate as default text editor
<dbs> i need help on my backtrack 5 no sound
<BluesKaj> FF defaults to ~/Downloads , but you can change the path if you wan
<BluesKaj> want
<BluesKaj> kaddi, is that a url of the download site maybe ?
<kaddi> if you press ctrl+shift+Y in FF that'll open your Downloads-page
<kaddi> and when you click on one of the files that are listed there, they'll get launched.
<kaddi> provided they're still in the location where you downloaded it to
<kaddi> now, before upgrading to oneiric, when i doubleclicked the text file it would get launched in kate
<kaddi> now, when I double click the text file it gets launched in notepad (through wine)
<kaddi> which takes longer to load, is badly rendered and all in all just annoying :p
<BluesKaj> kaddi, what if yo just open ~/Downloads and choose the file there ?
<kaddi> that's not really a fix, is it
<kaddi> yes, i could go to Downloads, wade through the files there until i find it and then launch it with kate from there. However just double-clicking the latest file in the Downloads page is that much quicker and i know it used to work
<phiscribe> why is it dolphin and browse my a windows share with the machines name, //machine but ping machine  gives unknown host?
<phiscribe> dolphin can browse that is
<BluesKaj> no  kaddi but as long as that works properly , that'swhat concerned me
<phiscribe> what is dolphin doing to resolve the host name that ping isnt doing
<kaddi> BluesKaj: Not sure I understand your last sentence?
<BluesKaj> phiscribe, is samba installed
<BluesKaj> ?
<phiscribe> not sure, ill check smbfs is installed
<BluesKaj>  kaddi , I meant that opening the files in ~/Downloads isn't affected by the bug in FF
<kaddi> ah, yes
<BluesKaj> kaddi, habg on let me try that
<phiscribe> bah ill just use the ip adress, kips
<kaddi> BluesKaj: i don't know if you remember but FF used to opnen the "open in containing folder" with nautilus instead of dolphin as well before the kde-ff-support package came around.. I suspect that this is a similar issue with FF not reading the kde settings where it should be reading them. But I don't remember how the fix works
<kaddi> on a different note: I noticed thunderbird is now integrated in the notifier :) \o/
<BluesKaj> kaddi , I don't have any text files in my downloads list , but open location worked fine
<kaddi> yes, open location works for me too. It was used as an example, because I know that that problem was common in the past.. eg 3-4 years back before the kde-firefox-support package was introduced
<BluesKaj> kaddi, but I'm running 12.04 and already it's more stable tha 11.10 was , so far :)
<kaddi> lol
<kaddi> you saying i shouldn't have upgraded? :p
<kaddi> do you happen to know the command to change default programs in the command line? I think the command started with x, but i can't remember for the life of me
<BluesKaj> no I'm not ..think your prob is solvable , no point in greater risks
<phiscribe> 12.04 already ugg ive not even got skid marks on my 11.10 yet
<kaddi> yeh, i'm not upgrading.. i ran pre-beta karmic for a while.. i've done enough tinkering for now :p
<BluesKaj> lemme look in my cli commands textfile
<kaddi> i wrote a loverly blog-entry about the issue two years back, because I knew I'd need that info again... Then they took the blog offline and i had no backup >.
<kaddi> >.<
<phiscribe> upgrade, a nice idea, that usualy results in a clean install
<phiscribe> can graph a chart of the number of times i edit xorg.conf verses my happiness with life
<kierkkadon> How do I get the 'System Information' thing back on my panel if I accidentally removed it?
<kierkkadon> nvm, just re-added default panel
<kierkkadon> Still, it would be nice to know how to add things like 'System Tray'
<BluesKaj> kierkkadon, open the cashew or right click on the desktop , add widgets
<kierkkadon> Damn, there sure is a 'System Tray' widget. >_<
<kierkkadon> Thanks for the help. I feel like a bit of a goof now.
<BluesKaj> kaddi , are you talking about chmod +x ?
<BluesKaj> kierkkadon, don't , it's all part of the learning curve :)
<kierkkadon> What's the filepath in kubuntu for placing fonts?
<kierkkadon> I mean, where can I find my font files?
<BluesKaj> font settings are in kmenu>computer>system settings>application appearance, kierkkadon
<kierkkadon> BluesKaj: but if I download a new font file, where do I need to put it?
<BluesKaj> kierkkadon, it will download by default your /home/username/Downloads then trqnsfer them to /home/username/Documents , because thats the path "system settings>font installer"uses for local font files ,
<BluesKaj> I meant to say, to your /home/username/Downloads
<kierkkadon> Alright, thank you.
<kaddi> BluesKaj: i think i was talking about update-alternatives --configure.. but it's only useful for the browser, as far as I can tell
<kaddi> there's no x-texteditor
<BluesKaj> kaddi, yeah the command seems so general in nature , but it's really quite specific to browsers ...weird :)
<BluesKaj> !info kalternatives
<ubottu> kalternatives (source: kalternatives): graphical alternatives system configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 55 kB, installed size 408 kB
<BluesKaj> kaddi check that post above
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<Daskreech> kierkkadon: You can just copy it to font:/
<Daskreech> kaddi: I think you may be looking for xdg-mime
<CaptainKnots> does anyone know how I can have a kubuntu system never ask for the password when updating, etc?
<CaptainKnots> it's for my aunt and she's linux dumb
<Snowhog> CaptainKnots: Only way I know of, is to enable the Root account and have your aunt always run using it - NOT RECOMMENDED. A sticky note on the PC with the password always works! :?
<Daskreech> CaptainKnots: give her no password sudo
<Hedron> hi, I am having trouble with hdd temperature on dual boot system - windows 7 and kubuntu 11.10
<Daskreech> Though I think you can limit that to apt/kpackagekit/muon if you think that's dangerous
<Daskreech> Hedron: #hardware
<Snowhog> Daskreech: Isn't that nearly as bad as enabling the Root account and running using it??
<Hedron> ok, thanks
<Daskreech> or ##hardware rather
<Daskreech> Snowhog: hence limiting it only to package updates
<Daskreech> So installing new programs still needs password but updates don't
<Daskreech> I'm going to guess that CaptainKnots' auntie has been graced with auto login though so she may never know what her password is
<CaptainKnots_> ughh
<CaptainKnots_> anyone know how to apply NOPASSWD to Muon?
<Daskreech> CaptainKnots_: works like anyother nopasswd sudo setup. You put the person to nopasswd with the muon-updater binary as a qualifier
<Daskreech> !nopasswd
<laurence> hello
<Daskreech> Nearly hung around for a minute!
<CaptainKnots_> Daskreech: so a 'paula ALL = (ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL' wouldn't cover it?
<Daskreech> CaptainKnots_: It would cover it and much more
<CaptainKnots_> well that isn't working
<CaptainKnots_> Muon still asks for a password
<Daskreech> the :ALL after NOPASSWD means she would never need to enter her password for anything
<CaptainKnots_> I know
<CaptainKnots_> idk why it's still asking for it
<Daskreech> I forget. I think you may need to logout and back in to trigger that
<CaptainKnots_> ugh quassel keeps disconnecting me
<CaptainKnots_> time for Konversation or irssi
<soee> is it normal that amarok eats ~ 400 mb memory?
<Guest28743> +i
<Guest28743> 'lo
<panda_boy_ZA> hi
<panda_boy_ZA> admins ?
<Daskreech> Yes?
<panda_boy_ZA> k
<Daskreech> Not admins but ...
<panda_boy_ZA> just checking...
<Daskreech> Alright
 * Daskreech waves
<panda_boy_ZA> <----  noob from winland
<panda_boy_ZA> are there a list of channels to found somwhere ?
<Resistance> panda_boy_ZA:  channels for...?
<Daskreech> panda_boy_ZA: Ahm. Sort of but freenode is kind of large
<panda_boy_ZA> dunno just new to IRC
<panda_boy_ZA> the only Channel I got is kubuntu
<StepNjump> Hi guys, i would like to change the ownership from root to my_user_id for all the files in my sdb1 drive. / is on sda1. Of course I could chown on all existing files in the partitions but this would be to be redone everytime I add a new file in there. Right now the only way to write to sdb1 is by being root. I know it has to do with fstab but since I'm new, anyone could point me to a tutorial to do this? I googled it and can't find exactly what I am lo
<StepNjump> oking for.
<panda_boy_ZA> aaah i guess this channel is only for Kubuntu q&A's ?
<Snowhog> panda_boy_ZA: Correct.
<panda_boy_ZA> noted tx :)
<Daskreech> panda_boy_ZA: What are you interested in?
<Daskreech> StepNjump: mount it with a umask option of 0022
<panda_boy_ZA> learning as much as possible
<panda_boy_ZA> I am currently setting up a home media centre, tried Geexbox& Mint& puppy, now trying kubuntu
<panda_boy_ZA> :)
<Daskreech> panda_boy_ZA: Great :)
<Daskreech> Reading through Wikipedia in your spare time?
<Daskreech> Might as well absorb all the information in the world :)
<panda_boy_ZA> lol
<panda_boy_ZA> yip got my special wiki time right there on the calendar ... :)
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> Welcome to Kubuntu and KDE :)
<panda_boy_ZA> ty
<panda_boy_ZA> l8er
<Daskreech> later
<Resistance> !l8r | For future reference:
<Resistance> aw
<Resistance> i told them to add that to ubottu!
<Daskreech> Resistance: did you follow up?
<Resistance> Daskreech:  no, i'm currently searching the factoids to find some type of alias to set
<Resistance> they yelled before when i told them to add b4 into the factoids
<Daskreech> Ah you were aliasing it to one that exists?
<Resistance> yeah, to something like...
<Resistance> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
 * Darkwing snickers
<factotum> there seems to be something going on with Kubuntu these days. It seems that there is a growing trend of things working the way they should be. Should I be concerned?
<Snowhog> factotum: YES! There must be something wrong with your hardware!! Keep reinstalling until it breaks. :)
<factotum> lol I always heard about it being some redheaded stepchild half-baked offshoot but i'm genuinely impressed.
 * Snowhog at the doctors office: "So, what seems to be the trouble? 'Nothing, that's what's bothering me!'"
<factotum> that was me in the slackware days lol
<factotum> "everythings up and running, everythings configured how I want it....time to start over I guess."
<factotum> had to learn the hard way last night that tasksel not only give you an audio production environment, but xfce as well ala ubu studio. that was strange
<factotum> im just glad that moin finaly came around. yast in opensuse was awkward
<Daskreech> factotum: blue haired stepchild :)
<factotum> im fine with that :)
<Daskreech> I agree though. Someone is bound to try and break something soon
<Snowhog> Daskreech: "Someone" is usually the operator connected to the keyboard!!
<factotum> i just wish i could get synaptiks to behaive it's self. there where patched that opensuse put out that make my touchpad work flawlessly but cant figure out where to get them of if i can somehow bring them to the kubuntu system
<___PAGAL___> hello
<Daskreech> Snowhog: ha ha you haven't hung around Linux long enough perhaps?
<factotum> sorry for the typing. i have to hover my hands over they keyboard to keep from the pad to start taking over
<Daskreech> Someone always proposes something and everyone starts screaming why are you touching that? it works (almost) leave it alone!!
<Daskreech> ___PAGAL___: Hi
<Snowhog> Daskreech: I appear to be one of the "blessed ones" in my foray into Linux. I've had almost zero issues since going Linux in 2007.
<___PAGAL___> yes disk :)
<Daskreech> Snowhog: Never said that it would hurt you. Distros outside of Fedora are usually pretty good about not swapping things out from under you
<Daskreech> Ubuntu is kinda getting into doing that as wel
<factotum> 2007? Luxary. We had to sleep in  a box in the middle of the road and compile our own kernels 2.4.x even, to get our hardware working properly
<Daskreech> but trust me someone is tearing apart something cause it's boring right now
<Daskreech> I remember when the announced they were going to change to 2.4
<___PAGAL___> Daskreech how aree u :
<Daskreech> people started screaming :)
<Snowhog> factotum: You had a box!! Lucky you. I didn't have a road. :(
<Daskreech> ___PAGAL___: I"m sleepy
<___PAGAL___> :)
<___PAGAL___> Daskreech
<___PAGAL___> I'm new in  linux :(
<factotum> Daskreech: Nature of the beast I guess. I ignore all that banter.
<Daskreech> ___PAGAL___: Welcome!!! :) You avoided the Spanish Inquisition
<Daskreech> No one expected that one
<factotum> You realize time flies when you say LILO and they reply "who's that?"
<___PAGAL___> how :(
<Daskreech> factotum: ha ha I still know the cheat codes for that >_>
<Daskreech> ___PAGAL___: Welcome to Kubuntu and KDE :)
<___PAGAL___> thnkx :)
<Snowhog> factotum: What's the issue with your touchpad and synaptiks?
<Staly_Nick> hello, whats goin on here?
<Staly_Nick> Whats difference betwen Kubuntu and Ubuntu?
<factotum> Snowhog: it doesn't turn off when the keyboard is in use and I can't click and drag. I'm stuck with double-clicking and draging the window border. Other option doesn't work
<factotum> Staly_Nick: KDE instead of Unity
<factotum> makes using inkscape and gimp a pain in the arse
<factotum> Snowhog: there was an option in 10.x in the system settings gui, not it seems to have been removed. Strange.
<Daskreech> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Daskreech> factotum: It's technically KDE instead of GNOME
<factotum> Daskreech: according to ubottu, yes.
<Daskreech> factotum: according to actual facts :)
<factotum> Oh, gnome is still the default?
<factotum> Didn't know that. My bad.
<factotum> I wonder if the really will go through with the whole Gubuntu thing for gnome. I heard some people started a petition for it.
<factotum> Might as well, just add it to the roster.
<factotum> Next up, Gnustepbuntu
<Daskreech> factotum: Unity is just a shell on top of GNOME
<factotum> AAAhhhh I get it now. Okay.
<Daskreech> They are still using GNOME underneath the pretty (simple) interface
<factotum> I dunno, it works well on my daughers netbook. It's all I know.
<factotum> daughters...bleh stupid touchpad
<Daskreech> Yeah it's a bit like plasma-netbook and plasma-desktop Different shells but the same KDE underneath
<factotum> Cool!
<Daskreech> factotum: synaptiks dosen't have the disable while typing option?
<factotum> Daskreech. No for some reason it's not there anymore. Id did once upon a time with the 10.x release but it seems to be gone. Either that or relocated somewhere I haven't found yet.
<Daskreech> I don't see why people would want a whole new distro to maintain so they can change one default package
<factotum> Ego I guess.
<Daskreech> more like fascination with pain
<factotum> okay offtopic question: single player fps that isn't server-based. with a story line etc for linux. Does one exist?
#kubuntu 2012-11-12
<arcturus> Any issues installing ATI drivers (legacy) for an ATI HD4870 with this distro?
<xixor> not sure.  I sold my 4870, and 4870x2 years ago
<arcturus> what version of xorg does the latest kubuntu have?
<dougl> I am having font issues with my kde installed with kubuntu 12.10 - the font size when I 'kdesu systemsetting' is so small it is unreadable and not sure if it is related but I get a message when I launch apps from cli 'Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.' Anyone have any suggestions?
<SIR_Taco__> arcturus: 2xxx, 3xxx and 4xxx were dropped from the current proprietary driver (frglx), haven't tried the legacy drivers. Everything I see says that the legacy drivers do work though
<dougl> my kmail and kate applications display normal sized fonts but when I print the font is huge on the printout
<SIR_Taco__> *fglrx
<SIR_Taco__> arcturus: 1.13
<SIR_Taco__> dougl: doesn't really seem to help since it's unresolved, but: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesudo-kde4/+bug/632503
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 632503 in kdesudo-kde4 (Ubuntu) "Font customizations are not visible when using kdesudo" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dougl> SIR_Taco__, maybe will cure my curiosity - thanks
<SIR_Taco__> dougl: wonder what would happen if you moved the ~/.fonts.conf temporarily to see what happens?
<dougl> no effect
<SIR_Taco__> dougl: mine aren't super small, but it is definitely a different font settings between the two
<SIR_Taco__> dougl: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/archive/index.php/t-56517.html  possibly try following the option in the 3rd comment
<dougl> SIR_Taco__, thanks
<Scunizi> robtygart: sorry.. i've been going through 5k of photos looking for ones of my son.. I will be upgrading soon. This is my production machine and I do work with it all the time.  Typically to upgrade I have to reinstall root leaving my /home on another partition. Then install all the stuff I typically have. It's a pain.
<robtygart> Scunizi: Sounds fun!
<robtygart> I am in no hurry to upgrade again.
<XiaYixuan> hi
<XiaYixuan> I am very sad
<XiaYixuan> I can't seem to be playing any video with Chinese subtitles
<XiaYixuan> Dragon Player: fail. xine: fail
<XiaYixuan> it's a double fail!
<XiaYixuan> http://www.obicn.com/Operating-Systems/Make-xine-play-movie-with-Chinese-subtitle.htm
<XiaYixuan> I found this, but it's no help
<XiaYixuan> it's written for advanced users ._.
<MySystem> hello i search a calculator with many funktions and history/chronic
<MySystem> does anybody know a good one
<Obsidian1723> did you check google?
<MySystem> dont know how the list of executed caslculations is called
<Obsidian1723> search in the software center or on google.
<MySystem> for which word calculator and how is this list called
<Obsidian1723> Sorry, I can't tell you how to use google.
<zacarias> Hi. Is there a way to search for files by date created or modified (instead of just by name or content)? Using Dolphin or another tool?
<MySystem> the prob is not google the prob is the translation
<MySystem> and google doesnt tell me how usefull the calculator is so i asked here to get sugestions
<MySystem> zacarias the only iidea with dolphin i have is a search in the folder and sub for * and then sort the detail list by date
<XiaYixuan> hi
<XiaYixuan> Obsidian1723, can you tell me how to parse the text once I found the answer through google?
<zacarias> MySystem: yes, but with that you still have to enter the name first, and you can't list all your files created on a certain date, for instance
<MySystem> as name use wildcard * but yes it lists all files and you have to go to the position of the date you search in list
<MySystem> with gui i sadly dont know any other option
<zacarias> MySystem: I don't even see a column with date after the search (just "name" and "location"). And with CLI, how can I do that?
<OerHeks> search last modified on Cli >  find -type f -exec stat -c "%y %n" {} + | sort -r | head
<MySystem> thx oerheks your way looks much better
<OerHeks> found @ http://askubuntu.com/questions/61179/find-the-latest-file-by-modified-date
<OerHeks> Also Dolphin should be able too, but i cannot find a howto.
<MySystem> zacarias found a gui app sudo apt-get install kfind
<zacarias> Thanks!
<JuJuBee> I created a program shortcut (launcher?) in my K-menu but the icon won't stick.
<silouck> i cant start apps from dolphin root, can anyone confirm?
<MySystem> jujubee dont get the meening of stick
<MySystem> sry translation my english is not the best
<zacarias> MySystem: Thanks
<MySystem> np
<JuJuBee> MySystem: When I add the icon either in the .desktop file or by right clicking on the k-menu and adding an item, the icon does not show only the text of the launcher
<MySystem> jujubee this case i don't know but is the icon in one of the listet formats (*.png *.xpm *.svg *.svgz)
<MySystem> jujubee the only other idea i have is the user/group which access the file dont have read access but this isnt much possible i think
<robtygart> JuJuBee: it might be your icons. Try using a different Icon set (Thats if you changed it in the first place)
<JuJuBee> MySystem: the rights on icons are rwxr-xr-x and they are .png files.
<MySystem> jujubee then i sadly have no idea but if it is a system icon which is managed trhough icon packages then robtygart's idea sounds good
<govcheese> sup
<JuJuBee> If I use a system icon it stays.  Seems if I copyt the icon to my home dir, it works fine.  Strange...
<MySystem> tell meif you figured out why jujubee sounds also strange to me
<XiaYixuan> see ya
 * jedihawk still has no life.
<DarthFrog> jedihawk: I hear you can download one from the net.
<jedihawk> ooo! perhaps you can give me mystical, magical URL?
<DarthFrog> I haven't found it yet, sorry.  But it's rumoured to really exist. :-)
<OerHeks> i cleared the log, what are you looking for, jedihawk ?
<jedihawk> a life.  actually, I'm not really looking.  I'm quite happy here in linuxland.  :-)
<OerHeks> ah, still looking for a deb :-D
<DarthFrog> Life is what happens when you're busy making other plans.
<OerHeks> i guess, build it yourself
<jedihawk> life is for people who can't handle Skyrim.
<jedihawk> in fact, my Skyrim life is much more interesting.
<jedihawk> you may even want to date my Avatar.
<jedihawk> (she's hotter than reality by far)
<DarthFrog> jedihawk:  You're right.  You don't have a life.
<jedihawk> :-D
<OerHeks> oke how about 21-12-2012 ? oh, this is offtopic
<AKnot> IS there a channel for adobe flash? I want to change its fonts
<tsimpson> AKnot: no
<tsimpson> but perhaps one of the people in #ubuntu know, worth a shot asking
<AKnot> ill try
<AKnot> I moved files from other hdd to main one. Now its "indexing" them. What does it mean?
<OerHeks> indexing is making a DB with keywords to make searching faster, like Zeitgeist or in Kubuntu Nepomuk
<AKnot> DB?
<OerHeks> DB - database
<AKnot> okt thanks
<AKnot> OerHeks: i suspended one index before, can i do it again or is it no big deal?
<OerHeks> AKnot, it is no big deal, you can start it again by opening nepomuk service
<AKnot> ok
<Promethes> how to set up kate as a default editor for all text files?
<joedj> hey folks, a friend just did some apt updates, and can no longer use X. i'm trying to help him out
<joedj> kdm comes up with the login screen. when logging in, the login screen disappears and he's left with a background image and a mouse cursor, but no further activity. this also happens with a new user
<Odd-rationale> joedj: Is he on 12.10?
<joedj> there are some errors about "QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave." in ~/.xsession-errors
<joedj> Odd-rationale: 12.04 LTS
<joedj> i installed twm and tried choosing that in kdm, same result
<Odd-rationale> Can you login into a VT?
<joedj> yeah
<Odd-rationale> What happens when you run startx?
<joedj> black screen
<joedj> no mouse cursor
<Odd-rationale> Any messages when you switch back to the VT?
<joedj> (actually, it flashes the nvidia splash screen before the black one)
<joedj> back on the VT there's "FATAL: Module off not found" as the last line
<joedj> if i remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf that FATAL line goes away, still get the nvidia logo then black screen
<joedj> there's an x-window-manager process running
<Odd-rationale> Do you know whether the kernel got upgraded during that upgrade?
<joedj> he thinks it may have
<joedj> we have uninstalled and reinstalled "nvidia-current", and rebooted
<Odd-rationale> You can check `less /var/log/apt/history.log`
<joedj> yeah, looks like it
<joedj> linux-image-3.2.0-32-generic:amd64
<Odd-rationale> Have you tried with the Nouveau drivers just to see if it works?
<joedj> i don't think so
<joedj> how does one install that?
<Odd-rationale> try: rmmod nvidia
<Odd-rationale> then: modprobe nouveau
<joedj> that gives FATA:L Module off not found
<joedj> (my typo..)
<Odd-rationale> is xserver-xorg-video-nouveau installed?
<joedj> yep
<joedj> i can try reinstalling it
<joedj> didn't help
<Odd-rationale> joedj: Googled around a little bit. This guy suggests uninstalling nouveau and installing updated nvidia drives from a PPA: https://www.benjaminwiedmann.net/fix-nouveau-driver-issues-on-ubuntu-12-04-install-nvidia-drivers.html
<joedj> Odd-rationale: oh, twm _was_ working, it just had no eyecandy so i didn't realize. with twm i have a right-click menu
<joedj> Odd-rationale: i think the issue is with KDE / the window manager, not the driver
<navlelo_> joedj: I had an issue with corrupt configuration files in an earlier version of kubuntu which resulted in similar behaviour... you could try to backup the .kde folder, rename it, and let kde regenerate the configuration files
<navlelo_> not sure if this is your problem tho, but it might be worth a shot
<joedj> navlelo_: i'll give it a shot, though i created a new user which i thought would have ruled that sort of thing out
<joedj> navlelo_: yeah, that didn't seem to help (rm -rf ~/.kde /var/tmp/kdecache*)  :(
<navlelo_> joedj: too bad :(
<navlelo_> i have no idea then :\
<ws> hmm... what would be an advised partitioning scheme for a notebook (1tb hdd)?  I plan to keep several (a few millions) of small files on home partition
<ws> (either home or a separate partition)
<ws> is there a benefit for keeping a separate / partition in this case?  (would a huge number of small files lead to faster fragmentation of hdd?)
<ws> also, should I consider MurderYourWifeFS instead of ext3 for this?
<ws> err... I meant, RazerFS
<joedj> screw it, installed xfce4, at least he can use that for now =P
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'morning mydogsnameisrudy ..how's it going ?
<mydogsnameisrudy> to warm ;)
<mydogsnameisrudy> had the window open all night
<BluesKaj> raining and 10C/50F here
<mydogsnameisrudy> ya about that here just no rain right now
<BluesKaj> good , then it will end here soon then
<BluesKaj> oops more coffee needed , repeating myself
<Smurphy> Weird. Amarok has a weird behavior since latest updates -> 4.9.3 applied ... Hickups, stop playing a sing totally, and crashes ... *hmmm*
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, yeah amarok has been sfflicted with a bug of some sort
<BluesKaj> afflicted
<Smurphy> think so... s*cks ...
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, seen a few reports about it in the last few days ..dunno if a bug has been filed tho
<Smurphy> can't reproduce it... Just happens.
<BluesKaj> some error about wrong codecs then it doesn't shutdown when X'd keeps on playing without the icon in the panel etc
<Smurphy> nah. Here - it just stops playing alltogether.
<Smurphy> BTW - I realize I need to convert all AAC files I still have from apple to mp3 ... Anyone knows a nice tool to do that under kubuntu ? Command line will do.
<BluesKaj> I've been using clementine , seems much easier to use , less clunky
<tsimpson> ffmpeg is always good for converting
<BluesKaj> won't any open source players play AAC ? why the need to convert
<tsimpson> depends on what kind of AAC is it, some are basically MP4, others are some DRM thing
<BluesKaj> soundkonverter works well for other conversions , never tried AAC tho
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, what about batch conversion with ffmpeg ?
<tsimpson> it does batch too
<tsimpson> as well as being command-line, so you can just write a script or bash for-loop
<Smurphy> yeah - had written a script long time ago to convert some stuff from youtube to mp4 using ffmpeg.
<andrey_> test
<gvandeweyer> hi, is it possible (yet?) to change the opacity of windows by <modifier>+scrollwheel in kubuntu 12.04 using kwin?
<gvandeweyer> or is it still needed to install compiz for that?
<gvandeweyer> is <modifier>+scrollwheel to change window-opacity available in pure kwin ?
<Peace-> gvandeweyer: ask #kde
<gvandeweyer> Peace-: I'll do
<Graf_Westerholt> Why does Amarok needs 0,5GB RAM? When I start Amarok, Linux starts swaping for almost five minutes!
<Obsidian1723> Graf_Westerholt: No idea why it does that. I switched to Banshee awhile ago. Less problems.
<derron> I love kubuntu even more than the  gnome version..  but my kubuntu freezes occasionally..  I have an Acer Aspire notebook
<derron> any idea?
<Graf_Westerholt> derron, same problem here, but no fix.
<Graf_Westerholt> Obsidian1723, thx, maybe I'll try it.
<Obsidian1723> derron: You could always check the log files, see what's going on with it...\
<derron> where can i find them? thanks
<Obsidian1723> Graf_Westerholt: Yeah, I'm a bad user. I just don't care anymore. Unless it's ap rogram that I NEED and ONLY that program will suffice, fine... I'll do a bug report or look into it extensively, but if it's something like an audio player? I'll do a few things to see if I can correct it, but I'm not going to sit there and muddle through it for days, weeks, months... I'll just replace it. I'm not a programmer, developer, debugger, etc.
<Obsidian1723> derron: In /var/log
<Obsidian1723> derron: what version of KDE do you have?
<derron> umm not sure.  im kinda still new to linux.. i have been using it alot but just web browsing and the basic stuff
<Obsidian1723> gotcha. ok, open up the file manager (Dolphin) under Help is About KDE
<Obsidian1723> 4.9.3 (which I have) is the latest release.
<derron> i see its 4.9.2
<Obsidian1723> You may want to update it.
<derron> ok i will do that.. see if it helps
<derron> thanks again
<Obsidian1723> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Obsidian1723> also, what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<derron> 12.10
<Obsidian1723> lsb_release -a    <-- will show the version
<Obsidian1723> ah
<Obsidian1723> Well, to each their own on this, but I recommend staying with the LTS releases, 12.04 in this case.
<derron> ya i might consider that if I encounter the freezing more...
<Obsidian1723> LTS has 5 year support whereas the non-LTSes do not. Also, the non-LTSes aren't as stable. I know some people use them just fine, but in general, they are not.
<Obsidian1723> Non-LTSes are really just betas for the NEXT LTS...
<Obsidian1723> 14.04
<derron> ya i guess... i just like to jump onto the next new thing
<Obsidian1723> Nothing wrong with bleeding edge. That's why some people run Arch :D
<Obsidian1723> I personally need stablity, so LTSes for me, and Debian
<Xino> Hi, first time I try out this function:)
<derron> ive been wanting to try arch...  doesnt work on my laptop for some reason
<Obsidian1723> yeah, it's kinda flaey in some ways. Bleeding edge is a good way to learn.
<Obsidian1723> flakey
<Obsidian1723> I'd suggest trying it in a VM if you lack the number of physical machines to try any distro out on.
<derron> Ya.. im just getting out of school for computers... getting my security+ soon..   i got my MTA for server
<derron> so i want to try to learn more linux
<derron> as well
<Obsidian1723> You can also make a default installation snapshot, so if the system gets borked up (which it will while you learn), rolling back is easy/.
<Obsidian1723> Sec+ is nice... I'm looking at the GSEC myself.
<derron> gsec?
<Obsidian1723> I currently have a DCSE, Network+, Linux+, 35 years experience.
<derron> wow holy cow lol
<Obsidian1723> GSEc, from GIAC
<Obsidian1723> I'm actually going for an F5 cert next.... new job is paying for it.
<derron> kudos...   u were there when linux first came out?
<Obsidian1723> I was. I started on UNIX in 1978 actually.
<derron> nice
<Obsidian1723> Windows didn't exist for 7 years, MSFT was a 3 year old company, APPL was 2 years old, the web didn't exist for 12 more years.
<Obsidian1723> I started @ age 11, I'm 45 now.
<Obsidian1723> GSEC is a bit more hands  on then SEC+ is, but SEC+ is good... If yo uwant to get into security, you may want to focus on more of the hands on certs like GSEC, CEH, GCUX, etc, vs more administrative ones like CISSP.
<derron> wow... wish i started when u did ...
<Obsidian1723> meh, I forgot a lot, learned a lot, learn every day. I can't program for shyte.
<derron> lol ya i never want to program....
<Obsidian1723> I'm a network/os/security guy, thats my area\
<Obsidian1723> me either.
<Obsidian1723> I gotta jet to work. I'm always on. IM me if you want. btw, ever heard og Backtrack?
<Obsidian1723> og/of
<derron> ya we use backtrack
<derron> for ethical hacking class]
<Obsidian1723> right on. If yo ureally want to learn, install DVL (Damn Vunerable Linux) then secure it, then attack it with BackTrack, repeat until the holes are plugged.
<Obsidian1723> CEH = Certified Ethical Hacker...from OSSEC, good cert :D
<Obsidian1723> If you want certs, checkout GIAC and OSSEC
<Obsidian1723> ok, gotta jet...
<derron> thanks.. tttyl
<Obsidian1723> anytime.
<CQ> hello, my X is broken after a quantal upgrade... no useful info in the logs, I've tried reinstalling kubuntu-desktop and a few utperh packages, including some of the xserver-* ones ... any ideas?
<BluesKaj> so are you in the tty , CQ or on another machine?
<CQ> this is another machine... the tty is fine, so is lightdm
<CQ> or kdm works as well
<CQ> on this machine (laptop) the upgrade went fine
<BluesKaj> cq so exactly how is X broken on the other pc ?
<CQ> I put in username and password, the screen goes blank, then I get the lightdm screen back
<BluesKaj> nvidia graphics ?
<CQ> nope, plain intel onboard
<BluesKaj> ok , go back to the lightdm greeter screen ,ctrl+alt+f1 to drop to the tty , login , then sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade , there's fix in the upgrades
<CQ> have done that, no change up until 5 mins ago
<BluesKaj> I had exactly the same issue
<BluesKaj> ok did you try dist-upgrade as well?
<CQ> yep
<xixor> yep
 * BluesKaj wonders if nomodeset would help
<CQ> nomodeset?
<BluesKaj> the thing is you're able to boot into the greeter , so nomodeset isn't really applicable
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BluesKaj> did you any errors about X server and initramfs  ?
 * Smurphy uses: nomodeset and removes the splash and quiete stuff ...
<BluesKaj> CQ, or xinit ?
<BluesKaj> yeah , was grasping for straws
<TalonClaw> hey
<TalonClaw> hmm i must be doing sumthin wrong this my first time on Irc
<robtygart> TalonClaw: Hello
<BluesKaj> TalonClaw, not so far , your client is working
<TalonClaw> ah it is lol
<TalonClaw> was checking that then
<TalonClaw> converting myself from windows to linux
<BluesKaj> CQ, you could try booting using an older kernel
<CQ> good idea can do
<TalonClaw> hmm iv somehow got myself banned from a channel by tryin to join it..
<TalonClaw> register zxcvbnm
<TalonClaw> fail lol
<CQ> older kernel 3.2 doesn't help
<TalonClaw> anyone care to tell an irc noobie how to register nick with nickserv?
<TalonClaw> cnt member
<CQ>  /msg nickserv help register ?
<TalonClaw> wrong keyboard
<BluesKaj> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<TalonClaw> thanls
<TalonClaw> thanks
<CQ> weird with the old kernel the guest login works but the users don't
<BluesKaj> yeah i forgot about the guest login option working in some cases... why that works is a mystery to me
<TalonClaw> nope
<TalonClaw> now this is my main issue with working on two pc's
<TalonClaw> lol
<Derron> yayyyy im registered
<Derron> lol
<TalonClaw> lol derron takes a lil to get used to dont it
<TalonClaw> AP?
<Derron> yea lol... i use to join  IRC chats alot a long time ago...
<TalonClaw> lol first day ever getting in one
<Derron> ya i use to use mIRC back like 10+ years ago
<TalonClaw> still managed to get banned on a channel by trying to join it :/
<BluesKaj> TalonClaw, repeatedly trying to join an invite only chat can get you banned
<TalonClaw> i think i accidently tried to join as root which is auto ban on backtrack
<TalonClaw> was just looking it up
<BluesKaj> asking about backtrack in 'buntu chat's a no no
<TheLordOfTime> indeed
<TheLordOfTime> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<TalonClaw> omg i fail so badly
<TalonClaw> but yeha thats the channel im now banned from facepalm
<BluesKaj> well backtrack has reason to be paranoid
<TheLordOfTime> yup.
<TheLordOfTime> BT support maybe in ##linux though
<TheLordOfTime> otherwise you're SOL.
<TalonClaw> irc chat words
<BluesKaj> I don't see any benefits in backtrack anyway
<TalonClaw> tools are there ready to use
<TalonClaw> i find it easier to just have a play about on before getting into anything serious
<TalonClaw> like pacman all night last night
<derron_> Kubuntu just froze on me 5 minutes ago.. seems to be while im browsing the internet... can anybody help?
<BluesKaj> derron_, can you describe the freeze
<derron_> it freezes completely...   cnat do anything have to force it to shut down
<BluesKaj> KB and mouse or just a url
<derron_> all
<CQ> derron ctrl-alt-f1 works?
<derron_> no
<derron_> I did not upgrade the kernel yet...   but its only down  by .1
<derron_> just started the updates ...  have alot
<derron_> well.. not for my internet connection lol...
<TalonClaw> shud remember me craigo lol
<TalonClaw> wrong keyboard...
<Derron> lol im like crossing my fingers hoping the system  doesnt freeze in the middle of the update LOL  that would really suck
<snax> moin.
<snax> I want to download and burn kubuntu but I don't have a dvd reader on the machine I want to install it on.
<Derron> USB
<snax> I want to burn kubuntu on a cd-r.
<snax> Derron: it's too old to boot of usb.
<Derron> o ok
<snax> It's a dell inspiron.
<Derron> dell inspiron too old?
<Derron> what model
<snax> usb is not on the boot menu.
<TalonClaw> you can still boot from usb you just need the right software
<Derron> sometimes its not right in the bios...  hit f12
<TalonClaw> and that ^
<Derron> i cant really remember but its somewhere where you wouldnt expect...
<Derron> you have to enable a setting
<Derron> i encountered that issue before where it wasnt in the boot menu... but i had to enable something
<Derron> its like a setting where the HD info is...  wish i could remember more specifically.. sry :(
<snax> I'll snoop around the bios. thanks.
<snax> I don't see it under F12 though.
<Derron> ok hopefully if you snoop around the bios you find it.... but what model is the inspiron btw
<Derron> becuase i have had an inspiron
<snax> sorry I'm at work atm, until lunch break.  Don't recall the exact model.
<Derron> ok
<snax> I go on lunch in 10 min though :)
<Derron> ok hopefully you can find the setting  when u do go
<Derron> maybe i will try to research how to do it on some inpiron models while your working
<Derron> wow apparently on some older models they block the USB booting on purpose...
<Derron> stupid dell
<snax> So you just unblock it in the bios. right ?
<Derron> lol
<Derron> hopefully idk still looking
<snax> probably for security purposes.  dumb dell.
<Derron> yep
<Derron> u could of course try pxe boot
<Derron> if u wanna try
<Derron> not sure how that works with linux
<Derron> can i give web links here?>
<genii-around> Derron: So long as it's not adverts
<Derron> ok i found a good site on the booting issue...
<Derron> http://www.frihost.com/forums/vt-39667.html
<Derron> if you wanna check that out, snax
<snax> Derron: do you use unetbootn to make usb boot drives?
<Derron> i use    pendrivelinux
<Derron> universal usb installer
<simplew> if i install konversation-dbg and running konversation in gdb it will say that theres no debugging symbols, so something is missing in konversation-dbg package, can anyone fix thos?
<simplew> Riddell: i you use to package konversation :)
<Riddell> simplew: should be in /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/konversation
<simplew> Riddell: you could try reproduce it
<Derron> latest kde is 4.9.3?
<Derron> updates isnt showing 4.9.3
<avihay> it's in the backports repository
<Derron> i htink it id update tho..i have to restart for it to show?
<Derron> i think it is*
<avihay> just reload, not restart
<avihay> (like apt-get update)
<Derron> how do i reload??  ctrl alt backspace?
<Derron> o
<avihay> what package manager are ya useing?
<avihay> using*
<Derron> muon....
<Derron> default
<avihay> I don't know how to do it from Muon :-<
<Derron> what do you use
<avihay> synaptic
<simplew> Riddell: Reading symbols from /usr/bin/konversation...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/konversation...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
<Derron> on kubuntu?? i thought synaptic was just gnome
<avihay> well, synaptic is a GTK program, you can instal it just fine if you'd like, and it happens to be the most stable, feature full package manager I know of
<Derron> ya installing it now
<rijack> can some one look at this
<rijack> http://pastebin.com/ZvDDUq6Y
<avihay> until Muon will show me the dpkg output, or show me what went wrong properly, I can't seriously consider it a replacement
<rijack> there is no package named smbfs in my package manager so where else could i get it
 * BluesKaj agrees with avihay on that score , synaptic can't be touched in terms of usability
<avihay> rijack: I have smbfs in my package manager
<avihay> BluesKaj: now if it wasn't so ugly... :->
<rijack> you do ? whatare your source or repos or whatever
<avihay> I marked both universe and multiverse in the package-sources thingy, don't know how they are called now
<rijack> k ill check that
<BluesKaj> avihay, just set it up with krunner, kdesudo systemsettings ..it can be configured to look just like any other kde app
<simplew> avihay: theres no such package smbfs in ubuntu repos
<avihay> BluesKaj: can you be bothered with sending me a screenshot of yours?
<avihay> did you go to software sources and enabled everything?
<avihay> !package smbfs
<avihay> !find smbfs
<ubottu> File smbfs found in autofs, doc-linux-ja-text, openvas-plugins-dfsg, samba-doc
<avihay> humm
<BluesKaj> avihay,ok , hang on
<simplew> avihay: arent you looking for smbclient?
<avihay> no, I've installed and used smbfs successfully before
<BluesKaj> avihay, http://imagebin.org/235569
<BluesKaj> avi you may need to do a ctrl- to bring the size down since i'm using a large monitor
<simplew> avihay: so you need toisntall autofs
<BluesKaj> avihay,^
<avihay> simplew: I don't think so
<avihay> try sudo apt-get install smbfs from your command line
<simplew> avihay: what for? why dont you do it
<Derron> someone told me latest kde is  9.2.3?
<Derron> cant find it in the synaptic or muon
<avihay> you'd want autofs to force smbfs to reconnect
<Derron> backports included
<arsal> hello
<avihay> Derron:  4.9.3
<Derron> ya thats what i meant
<Derron> im in class so im trying to multi task
<arsal> any body here to help me out ? :( i am window user so i have switched to kunbuntu recently
<avihay> Derron: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<BluesKaj> arsal, ok just ask your question
<simplew> Derron: you should go to kde website and see by yourself last version
<Derron> ya synaptic keeps saying latest version : 4.9.2
<BluesKaj> Derron, use the kubuntu-ppa
<avihay> and after you add the ppa, hit refresh
<simplew> Derron: that would save you time and money
<BluesKaj> update and upgradew
<BluesKaj> BBIAB
<arsal_> i install antivirus ..... whenever i attempt to run it, it shows loading icon in taskbar but nothing happened d jus disappear :(
<simplew> arsal_: i never useed an antiviruz in linux
<rijack> antivirus? all you need for linux is a firewall
<rijack> are you using wine
<rijack> ?
<Derron> still dont see it how to i find it in the package manager??     search  for  "kernel" ?
<Derron> everyone should use anti virus for linux...
<arsal_> i need to scan my external hard drive through linux .. i read on multi forums about it...
<Derron> what if you give a colleague who uses windows a virus?
<Derron> email... messenger
<Derron> network shares
<arsal_> for linux .. i never heard of any one who uses antivirus :p :D
<avihay> let's start with, arsal_ , what antivirus did you install?
<Derron> well realistically they should
<Derron> many dont
<arsal_> it is avast
<avihay> Derron: I delegate the viruse checking responsibility to the windows machines
<avihay> I warn people that my DOKs were in the school computer farm and that they should update their anti-viruse before inserting it, which is, I think, fair enough
<arsal_> actually in a forum i read that there is only 14 viruses which effects linux.. how much is this true???
<avihay> Wikipedia lists about 14, all of them are now irrelevant. as far as I know avast only checks for windows viruses
<rijack> i tried autofs my smb still isnt working
<avihay> arsal_: erm, well seems my memory was off
<avihay> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<Derron> I guess you could do that...   it is the responsibility of the windows user to keep their antiviruses up to date but still... idk
<avihay> Derron: the overhead of running an anti-virus in windows was so high that I would only install it periodically for a short while just to check I haven't been infected. usually if I was infected with anything, it was spyware that my AV didn't even handle
<thecaptain2000> hi, has anybody any idea how to turn a linux machine in a wifi hotspot? I have two wifi cards, with one I connect to the  hotel wifi, with the other one I would like to be able to broadcast a signal that let my telephone connect to the internet in order to make skype calls with my wife (skype on linux is rubbish)
<avihay> thecaptain2000: you can do it from the KDE network manager
<Derron> speaking of skype... since microsoft took over skype.. i wonder if they will even bother to update linux with skype
<thecaptain2000> I tried, I found a few huides on the network, but either my android does not detect ad hoc connection or those guides are not accurate
<thecaptain2000> avihay: I tried, I found a few huides on the network, but either my android does not detect ad hoc connection or those guides are not accurate
<avihay> I can guide you, assuming you are useing a recent version of Kubuntu/KDE
<thecaptain2000> avihay: basically my android wifi manager does not find the ssid of the ad hoc connection I set in network manager, associated with the second wifi card
<thecaptain2000> I am on 4.9
<thecaptain2000> kubuntu 12.04
<avihay> ok, open the network manager
<thecaptain2000> there I am
<avihay> in the wireless tab, click the add button, then the shared option
<thecaptain2000> I believe you mean in the "manage connection" program
<thecaptain2000> ok, done it
<avihay> umm, yhe, sorry
<avihay> pick an ssid
<avihay> make sure that ipv4 is on basic and shared
<thecaptain2000> ok, I picked "ohmygod"
<Derron> lol
<thecaptain2000> yup, basic and shared selected
<avihay> in wireless security pick whatever you'd like
<avihay> I suggest wpa
<thecaptain2000> I guess I need to restrict this connection to my "other" wifi adapter -> wlan1
<avihay> not really
<thecaptain2000> "restrict to interface"
<thecaptain2000> does it harm?
<thecaptain2000> if I do not do it, when the new network appears, it re tries to connect wlan0
<avihay> well, if you mix them up it will take you some time to figure it out
<thecaptain2000> well, I restrict it to wolan1, it should not harm
<avihay> hit ok
<thecaptain2000> there I am
<avihay> then open the network manager, pick one interface on the left
<avihay> tell it to connect the to the hotel
<thecaptain2000> ok
<thecaptain2000> one is already connected (that is why I am chatting with you now)
<avihay> go back and select the other interface, and tell it to connect to ohmygod
<thecaptain2000> done it
<avihay> theoretically you should now be able to see it from the android after the whole setting network address thing finishes
<thecaptain2000> nothing is visible on Andreoid except for the same hotel wifi SSID
<thecaptain2000> which is where I got stck
<thecaptain2000> stuck
<avihay> :-<
<avihay> try to remove the restrict thingy
<avihay> after that, try to remove the wireless security
<avihay> I managed to make a windows laptop share my internet only when I used wep
<avihay> and by remove I mean change, hit apply, and reconnect the interface to ohmygod
<thecaptain2000> avihay: done and reconnected, still no joy
<avihay> umm, try to set the channel to channel 6?
<thecaptain2000> one thing, on the list of available connection, on the linux laptop, I see the connection I created (MyNewShared connection), it is the SSID which is ohmygod) but there is no signal associated to it, not sure if it helps
<thecaptain2000> avihay: he channel is set to automatica and cannot changeit
<avihay> well, I don't know then, I managed to make it work twice in a row so I know it's possible
<thecaptain2000> freaking bastard (my pc)
<derron> synaptic is still saying latest version of kde...  4.9.2
<simplew> derron: synaptic lies not
<derron> well apparently it is
<avihay> simplew:  https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<derron> i did that...
<derron> and reloades
<derron> reload
<simplew> derron: and you did run apt-get upgrade?
<derron> yep
<simplew> some you havent done properly
<avihay> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<avihay> derron: ^
<BluesKaj> not the backports , just kubuntu-ppa
<derron> derron@derron-Aspire-5750:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<derron> You are about to add the following PPA to your system:
<derron>  Updates for Kubuntu releases which are due to go to Ubuntu Updates.  Mostly KDE point releases.
<derron>  More info: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<derron> Press [ENTER] to continue or ctrl-c to cancel adding it
<derron> gpg: keyring `/tmp/tmperogc2/secring.gpg' created
<FloodBotK1> derron: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<avihay> then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<TheLordOfTime> !enter | derron
<ubottu> derron: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<derron> i tried copy paste... had no idea it would send in multiple messages
<derron> anyways didnt seem to work
<TheLordOfTime> yeah, the 'linebreak' chars are interpreted as you hitting "enter"
<thecaptain2000> avihay: do you know one thing I see strange? in my ad hoc connection setting, the channel is set to automatic and it is disabled then when I connect to that particular network, the channel results to be "-1"
<OerHeks> avihay, getting 4.9.3 from ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports is only for 12.04, not Quantal
<avihay> oh
<BluesKaj> also , one should also run . dist-upgrade
<avihay> forgot
<derron> gpg: keyring `/tmp/tmperogc2/secring.gpg' created
<derron> gpg: keyring `/tmp/tmperogc2/pubring.gpg' created gpg: requesting key 8AC93F7A from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com gpg: /tmp/tmperogc2/trustdb.gpg: trustdb created gpg: key 8AC93F7A: public key "Launchpad Kubuntu Updates" imported gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found gpg: Total number processed: 1 gpg: imported: 1 (RSA: 1)
<derron> there we go
<derron> that would explain it then...    so how do i ge4.9.3 for quantal
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=quantal
<OerHeks> check the website first, before going to add
<derron> ok, i got it now... thank you so much
<dougl> I backed up/renamed my .kde folder to .kde and now my kmail is gone and xchat is using some fontzilla that makes the nicks and chatter huge in the middle window of xchat = any suggestions for making my kubuntu 12.10 into a normal looking computer?
<dougl> to .kde.bak
<avihay> gtg
<BluesKaj> dougl, yeah use konverstion instead
<BluesKaj> :)
<dougl> BluesKaj, always good to hear from you... all my logs and everything are in xchat = been using the same .xchat dir for years - thats all you got ? :)
<BluesKaj> dougl, well it was a joke , but renaming .kde isn't always wise , I know it's a common fix for a lot of kde issues , but it's also a pita when it doesn't apply the fix one expects
<chuckbry> Hi there! I've installed the full kde desktop on top of ubuntu 12.04. 1) Firefox and some other apps in unity have taken on a kde/qt theme. Any way to fix that? 2) In order for me to switch to KDE i'll need to find a way to get nautilus file manager & other gtk apps to look like the rest of the KDE apps. Nautilus looks & fonts are terrible and no fix i've tried so far has worked. I'd appreciate any help, thanks.
<BluesKaj> chuckbry, install kubuntu-desktop , then setup your gtk looks in system settings>application appearance
<dougl> BluesKaj, ok - you made me laugh... is xchat a gtk app or something - where do you config the font on those apps
<chuckbry> have already done that.. nautilus won't use the ubuntu font and the oxygen-gtk theme.
<OerHeks> xchat has its own preferences with fonts and stuff.
<chuckbry> or any other theme like qtcurve
<BluesKaj> in xchat itself I think
<dougl> looking
<BluesKaj> chuckbry, do you want gnome/unity as an option when you login ?
<dougl> say no
<chuckbry> yes, for the time being
<BluesKaj> chuckbry, try the krunner (alt+F2) , kdesudo systemsettings , that gives root permissions and then try the changes for gtk using that method
<dougl> OerHeks, BluesKaj got it readable = thanks guys :)
<OerHeks> have fun dougl
<chuckbry> did what you suggested but didn't work..maybe I have to log in again?
<yofel> uh kdesudo systemsettings will set appearance for root, not your user
<chuckbry> right...I remember a few years back that fiddling with settings as root fixed some problems system-wide but..that was several versions ago and I hadn't used kde since...
<yofel> chuckbry: is xsettings-kde installed and running?
<chuckbry> nobody uses nautilus in kde?
<yofel> most people don't but it should use oxygen since 12.04 if you use it
<mime_1111> hey ppl
<yofel> chuckbry: and so you have this in your ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4? gtk-theme-name="oxygen-gtk"
<yofel> *and do you
<chuckbry> let me see
<mime_1111> after having flash problems, i just start the browser as admin, and the problem has dissapeared, but only works correctly with sudo, any help? thnx
<chuckbry> are there keyboard shortcuts for showing all desktops & moving an application to one like shift+ctrl_alt+-> in compiz?
<yofel> chuckbry: the settings are there, but empty by default
<chuckbry> didn't find one for moving apps
<chuckbry> one that can be set, i mean
<chuckbry> maybe missed it
<yofel> chuckbry: systemsettings->shortcuts->global->kwin->Move Window ...
<yofel> Window One Desktop ... rather
<chuckbry> found it, thanks alot!
<chuckbry> expose of all destops like in unity? I got the cube working but that's not what i'm looking for
<imgx64> Hi, I'm trying Kubuntu 12.10 LiveCD in a virtual machine.. Why aren't Web Shortcuts working in the Alt-F2 menu? I typed "gg:test" then pressed Enter, but nothing happened.
<chuckbry> That "window One desktop.." would have been a very hard find..could be made easier to find
<chuckbry> found all the rest, thanks yofel..If only we could fix nautilus fonts & themes I'd be a happy camper
<simplew> yofel: poing
<yofel> simplew: piong
<yofel> chuckbry: you are on 12.04 right? There the gtk theme is set by setting it for gtk2, and using xsettings-kde to also apply it for gtk3
<yofel> so if things work right, everything should be using oxygen-gtk
<chuckbry> didn't quite catch the steps there..can't seem to start xsettings-kde. It come up but nothing starts..can you list the steps of what I have to do?
<yofel> chuckbry: ah, I was just asking if it's running, it's a daemon without UI
<chuckbry> ok
<yofel> chuckbry: to set it go to systemsettings->applicationa appearance->gtk
<m477> how can I add apps to tray?
<yofel> that should usually work then
<yofel> chuckbry: here's my ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4 http://paste.kde.org/605006
<yofel> chuckbry: for gtk3 you could put this in your ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini http://paste.kde.org/605012/ but that will probably mess with unity
<chuckbry> the 1st file is identical to mine. There's no gtk3 file in home
<rijack> What does this mean in Konsole
<rijack> ssh: connect to host 192.168.2.8 port 22: No route to host
<TheLordOfTime> rijack, means it can't connect to that system via SSH on port 22
<TheLordOfTime> "No Route to Host" means there's no connection path to there betweenyou and it
<TheLordOfTime> (also means no connections allowed there)
<rijack> i dont know what could cause that
<rijack> i can connect in Chromium
<TheLordOfTime> Chromium connects via SSH?
<TheLordOfTime> you likely are connecting to port 80 on that system via chromium, not port 22 / SSH
<TheLordOfTime> (80 is HTTP, 22 is SSH.  they're separate servicse)
<rijack> ok ill try that then
<chuckbry> another unrelated quirk...using firefox as main browser..I can only move the window when point exactlty on the topmost part--the empty space beneath doesn't produce the cross mark and I end up trying sever times to point to the right place..quite nerving
<TheLordOfTime> that wasnt a solution rijack
<TheLordOfTime> that was me saying that you're probably mistaking having a site for having SSH
<rijack> there are other unix commands then ssh to connect though arent there?
<TheLordOfTime> you assume SSH is running on 192.168.2.8
<TheLordOfTime> its likely given the error message that that IP/machine is not running SSH
<rijack> im trying to send command to my router's shell which it "should" support
<phiscribe> most routers that have a way in use telnet.  some need a "special" ip packet and or logon to get in
 * dougl is googling nepomuk
<dougl> !nepomuk
<Tygart> What chat do I use for Kubuntu 13.04?
<Captain_Proton> I just install kde and remove unity on 12.10 box now lightdm will not start anyne know what the lightdm.conf should be?
<Captain_Proton> settings*
<dougl> anyone want to chat about nepomuk - reading is not cutting it... what does it do and who said I wanted it?
<OerHeks> nepomuk-akonadi is a desktop search/indexing service. nice, to find anything quickly.
<Captain_Proton> guess I will have to go back to unity then
<OerHeks> unity runs on lightDM, so if you removed it, sure it won't start.
<Captain_Proton> I have lightdm install I do not know what kubuntu uses for the session setting or greeter they will be listed under /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<BluesKaj> Captain_Proton, just install lightdm , kubuntu uses it as well
<BluesKaj> since 12.04
 * OerHeks oops
<dougl> are the fonts here http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Development/Tutorials/Metadata/Nepomuk/Quickstart messed up and ugly on other firefox browsers?
<Captain_Proton> i know i can not find the light.conf setting for KDE
<Captain_Proton> can someone do a cat on /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and let me know what they ARE
<dougl> OerHeks, thanks :)
<Tygart> Were is the support channel for Kubuntu 13.04
<Tygart> Where*
<dougl> Captain_Proton, what did you need to know?
<OerHeks> Tygart, join #ubuntu+1 for raring
<Captain_Proton> what the user-setting is and greeter-session i think is lightdm-kde-greeter but I am not sure
<Tygart> OerHeks: Thanks
<pablo_> hello everybody, I have a question about rekonq, beacuse i can't see any video on youtube. The problem exists only in rekonq, because firefox and chrome works fine with youtube. Anyone knows how i can fix it?
<dougl> greeter-session=lightdm-kde-greeter
<Captain_Proton> google rekonq and flash you need to move a file bu I can not remember where
<Captain_Proton> dougl, is there a user-setting
<dougl> Captain_Proton, no
<dougl> autologin user you mean?
<dougl> autologin-user=doug
<Captain_Proton> I will just reinstall :( no biggie
<BluesKaj> pablo_, rekonq is hopeless , forget it ..it's much too buggt to be reliable
<BluesKaj> er buggy
<pablo_> ok, i understand
<pablo_> maybe konqueror without webkit is better?
<dougl> buggery... I thot this was  a family channel
<pablo_> i don't know too much about kde applications, is the first time that i used
<pablo_> because, i don't like the look of gnome 3 and unity
<dougl> pablo_, you are not alone
<BluesKaj> pablo , stick to known browsers that work, FF, chrome/chromium , even opera
<dougl> I hear good things about chrome but firefox is tried and true for me... and youtubes great
<pablo_> ok, thanks to all
<pablo_>  by the way anyone know if there is a channel in any server to talk about programming languages?
<calcmandan> do you know how to list channels?
<yankele> hello
<jedihawk> calcmandan: /list
<yankele> !list
<ubottu> yankele: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pablo_> yeah, i know how to list
<calcmandan> jedihawk: thanks, i was answering someone else's question.
<jedihawk> oh
<abcdeath> hi
<us0r> hello, i'm trying to install winPcap and i cant seem to find the right application to use to open the .exe file. does anyone here know?
<genii-around> I'd guess the "win" part of winpcap might be your problem there.
<BluesKaj> us0r, you need wine to run windows exe file in linux
<us0r> ah, i see. can i apt-get wine?
<BluesKaj> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<us0r> got it. thanks
<us0r> damn, my terminal has been stopped up with a end user license agreement that wont let me agree to it or download wine
<OerHeks> us0r, you cannot click it with your mouse ? try [tab] and hit [space]
<us0r> not with mouse. [tab] and [space] worked. thanks
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<noaXess> hey
<noaXess> configuring sshd for chroot sftp users.. with the match directive... works fine.. but if i connect to that sftp server and create a file or directory it uses wrong group for creating..
<noaXess> any hint?
#kubuntu 2012-11-13
<GH0> I upgraded to 12.10 Saturday, and have noticed that some of my sites are no longer working. A lot of these sites used proxy pass in the apache config. However, when I go to enable mox_proxy, it tells me there is no such module.
<GH0> What do I need to go about getting it reinstalled?
<thiss> hi does anyone know how to use xboot or yumi?
<Scunizi> I have 2 printers installed.  One USB and one networked.  The USB printer is off but still plugged in and constantly shows as the default despite me changing it in the printer appelate and at http://localhost:631.  How do I eliminate the USB from showing as the default printer?
<hydron> hello community
<hydron> how to record my voice from command ligne please ?
<hydron> just give me the name of the command, and I will search for options myself :)
<DarthFrog> hydron: arecord
<hydron> ok, thank you DarthFrog :)
<xixor> cool, I didn't know that command
<DarthFrog> xixor: There's also the complementary command, aplay.
<hydron> yeah, that is working perfectly, thak you DarthFrog,
<DarthFrog> You're welcome, have fun.
<hydron> an other question, is there a possibility to combine arecord and avconv to record audio and video at the same time, in one video file ?
<DarthFrog> I have no idea, sorry.
<hydron> ok, thank you :)
<hydron> how to start two process in the same time and in parallel ?
<tsimpson> hydron: one way is: process1 & process2
<hydron> ok thnak you tsimpson :)
<zacarias> How can I set Dolphin to start minimized when I boot? It's easy to set it as a startup app, but how can I tell it to start minimized?
<zacarias> How can I set Dolphin to start minimized when I boot? It's easy to set it as a startup app, but how can I tell it to start minimized?
<tsimpson> zacarias: right click on the title bar for Dolphin, choose More Actions -> Special Application Settings. then click on the "Size & Position" tab and you can set it to be minimised by default
<zacarias> tsimpson: Thanks!
<tsimpson> it's one of those things that people don't know about, but can be really useful
<cjae> anyone having issues with vlc losing sync?
<xixor> notifications persisting, panels not showing up, windows mysteriously locking themselves into shade mode.  Yep.  Time for the daily KDE restart!
<xixor> almost a full day too, a new record
<jedihawk> xixor: haa!
<xixor> pager not working, taskmanager working, unable to logout from within KDE, had to go to a console, stop my virtualbox vm, and restart ligthdm
<jedihawk> xixor: modern technology for ya.
<xixor> you know, I'm pretty impressed with KDE.. has a lot of features, very customizable, decent performance
<xixor> but I've never found it that stable.  I've been impressed with 4.9.2, and 4.9.3 so far, definitely way more stable than I've experienced in KDE for years.  But my windows 7 box can run for weeks on end without batting an eye
<voidcomp> running kubuntu in a vm?
<xixor> no, kubuntu is the host
<voidcomp> win 7 is running within the vm then?
<xixor> no, win7 is the host.  I do have a win7 vm running in kubuntu though, that is rock solid stable as well
<jedihawk> agreed; windoze has gotten much more stable.
<voidcomp> 2  machines?
<voidcomp> one hosting kub, the other win?
<xixor> I have several machines
<voidcomp> we all do :)
<voidcomp> i must say i'm impressed with K.  Just installed it.  My other boxes have Mint and Centos 6
<xixor> however, the machine in question is an i7-920 desktop, I built it around 3 years ago.  It's been running windows 7 64 for years, and a combination of debian and kubuntu, but mainly windows
<xixor> voidcomp: I hate all operating systems, especially linux
<xixor> voidcomp: some just suck a little bit less at some things than others
<voidcomp> running 24/7?
<xixor> what do you mean?
<jedihawk> xixor: which is more stable, gnome or kde?
<xixor> jedihawk: no idea, I haven't used gnome in years and years.  I remember using gnome 2 when it first came out, and it was a huge deal.  I even tried to learn how to program in gtk, and absolutely hated it
<jedihawk> hum
<nine_> both are very stable now
<nine_> kde is more customizable so it is also easier to break
<xixor> unity is based on gnome3, right?  or something like that?
<nine_> I have not had a crash issue with any
<nine_> kde just needs more tweeks for every user
<tsimpson> KDE doesn't _need_ tweaks, it just has that option
<tsimpson> most users find the default setup perfectly workable
<nine_> unity is baised in  ubuntu, both unity and gnome 3 are shells that run on the 12.10
<nine_> agreed to a point tsimpson
<nine_> if ur using mint kde
<tsimpson> I've never used mint, I'm happy with Kubuntu thanks :)
<nine_> me too
<nine_> I love kubuntu
<DJ_Unibob> I use the default scheme for KDE, though I do change the window settings from time to time though
<nine_> but start pluging in other monitors vs ubuntu and the double click thing and many don't like kwallet and mant don't use 24 hour clocks
<DJ_Unibob> The only issue I have with kubuntu is a samba issue
<nine_> samba?
<xixor> tsimpson: do you have large amounts of user data to backup that claim that most users don't need tweak?  Just curious if you have quantitative numbers
<nine_> mine workds great
<DJ_Unibob> Networking with windows
<nine_> what is the issue dj?
<tsimpson> xixor: personal experience
<DJ_Unibob> This machine I'm on runs Windows 7, as it's both a media/storage and gaming rig.  My laptop runs kubuntu 12.10
<tsimpson> I have no spreadsheets
<DJ_Unibob> When I try to access any shared media, I get an "SMB Network Protocol not found" message and it fails to open, even with proper credentials
<nine_> and u installed the correct samba?
<DJ_Unibob> Just the one that shipped with 12.10, haven't looked for any optional versions just yet.
<nine_> yea
<nine_> go to a folder  maybe a share folder/click share/it will prompt u to the compatable samba
<nine_> install
<DJ_Unibob> I've googled the issue though and it seems to be a KDE/Kubuntu issue.
<nine_> hmm...  i have had no problem on my server networks
<xixor> how does dolphin mount samba shares?
<nine_> click network/double click "Add network folders"/add correct proticalls and addresses
<DJ_Unibob> I'll have to boot the laptop up here shortly.
<nine_> then in menu type share, and add the profile and pass word needed to access the specific network
<DJ_Unibob> Sounds like a pain, almost like setting up a corporate network, but I'll give it a shot.  Does this only have to be done once or on each start?
<DJ_Unibob> I think I'll work on that task tomorrow though.  I think I messed up my shoulder in league bowling tonight, so I'm going to call it a night once the pain meds kick in.
<nine_> once on each start?
<nine_> it needs to be done once on each log on used
<DJ_Unibob> Alright.
<nine_> then unless u change tihngs it will be set for that specific network
<DJ_Unibob> roger.  :)
<nine_> only issue i have had with the dolphin side is any saving inside the share folders from other computer/servers will be met with a prompt to upload when one exits the item saving in
<nine_> example if I save in a spread sheet, it will do the save motions, but will not actually save my work till I exit that spread sheet, then I will be prompted with an upload or cancel optionm
<nine_> u need to obviously upload or all ur work changes will be lost
<moonvoniron> hi there
<OerHeks> hi moonvoniron
<moonvoniron> happy to be here
<hateball> :)
<moonvoniron> it's my first time with linux !
<hateball> Hope you'll find it a pleasant experience then
<moonvoniron> Yes :)
<moonvoniron> quelqu'un parle Fançais?
<hateball> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jedihawk> I ran usb-creator-kde and it immediately crashed and launched the kde bug reporter tool. :-(
<vbgunz> Whats the easiest way to manage humble bundle titles on Kubuntu? I thought the ubuntu store would make things easier but I am not sure where to start? software-center?
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> i use latest skype v4 ad video is vise versa.. in cheese it is correct.. any hint to get i correct?
<mime_1111> hey ppl. flash only works correctly using my browser as admin, any help plz?
<mime_1111> ive tries all
<mime_1111> tried
<mime_1111> wallkarrounds, installing stable, unstable, gnash and lightspark
<mime_1111> also downgrades from firefox, flash and all
<mime_1111> but flash only works correctly as admin
<mime_1111> any help? thnx
<hateball> Your browser, being Firefox?
<hateball> mime_1111: ^
<hateball> mime_1111: Define "works correctly"
<mime_1111> well, any of them, ive got chromium-brow, fire, kon, rekonq,
<hateball> mime_1111: Which version of Kubuntu, and what cpu-arch ?
<mime_1111> unstable maximising window, no thumbnails, very unstable and crashy very frequently, no speed at 100x100
<mime_1111> very slow browsing generally!
<navlelo_> seems like youre having issues with your video driver
<hateball> Well, Flash is terrible. So there's that.
<hateball> But again, version of Kubuntu and cpu-arch will help some
<mime_1111> kubuntu 12.04, ive got 35 and 36, no updated due to sound problems
<hateball> mime_1111: are you on 32-bit or 64-bit
<mime_1111> flash sarts like that after erasing cookies, historial, and tmp files
<mime_1111> 32 soz
<hateball> hmm, well then apt-get should pull in the latest proper flash, so that's strange then
<mime_1111> yeah, and flashogot does it work... but just using the browser as admin works perfect!
<mime_1111> it is a pitty
<mime_1111> maybe flash is installed in a way only admin can use hardware acceleration or properly flash? a way to change permissions?
<mime_1111> ive been walking around, and ppl with same problem solve it, but with rpm and fesora i think
<mime_1111> fedora
<almoxarife> these flash problems do not exist on opensuse
<mime_1111> yeah but in  open suse maybe they are other inconvenients, as not so many packages
<almoxarife> and i see people complaining about flash much more lately
<hateball> Yeah well, I hardly think switching distro is a proper way to attack the issue. Flash works as fine as it can for me on 12.04.
<hateball> Flash is just awful, that's how it is
<almoxarife> mime_1111: i doubt that :)
<mime_1111> man, dolphin-emu was old, but stable
<almoxarife> still, why fight it, use chromium, no more flash issues
<almoxarife> mime_1111: you mean dolphin kde 4.9.3?
<mime_1111> i use to use chromium, but the same, i tired to switch at a problem, want to solve it, was working in same config 4 days before. and 1 thing, i love suse
<mime_1111> no, dolphin-emu
<hateball> Using Flashblock does wonders as far as flash crashing goes
<mime_1111> well ppl thnx 4 ur time, may go now, cya
<almoxarife> oh, a kiddy game
<hateball> Not using Flash at all works well for me as well.
<mime_1111> how i see on utube videos?
<mime_1111> no, a gamecube and wii emu
<mime_1111> im young!
<almoxarife> mime_1111: install xbmc, insure you have the youtube-plugin, problem solved againnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<mime_1111> and for example a flash chat?
<mime_1111> ...
<almoxarife> flash chat? no do flash chat
<mime_1111> hahaha
<hateball> mime_1111: you can enable html5 on youtube, that should work around flash for the most part
<OerHeks> mime_1111, solution: enable html5 in youtube ( only for youtube)
<OerHeks> hateball +1
<mime_1111> k, never clicked on yes when asked
<almoxarife> hateball: yeap, thats what i keep saying, chrome/chromium, or rekonq/konkeror
<mime_1111> cya in a while, ill comment the changes ppl, thnx 4 ur time
<almoxarife> oh dear, managed to to break the spell checker in konversation
<jovando> Hi, i have a problem with ubuntu - mein mauspad am laptop wird nicht erkannt
<jovando> kann mir da jemand helfen bzw. duch die wege führen
<jovando> ?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jovando> hallo? kann mir jemand mit meinem touchpad weiterhelfen??
<jovando> Es wird nicht von Ubuntu erkannt....
<jovando> beim befehl synaptiks kommt ein bug fehler
<jovando> ist jemand da??
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<jovando> what is the command to see my actual ubuntu version???
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<BluesKaj> jovando, lsb_release -a
<jovando> thx
<noaXess> what to install to get 32bit apps runnint on a 64bit system? like skype and video?
<noaXess> ia32-libs?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, usually ia32-libs , unless you can find 64 bit versions of the apps
<noaXess> BluesKaj: it's skype.. a file `which skype` does output 32-bit
<noaXess> BluesKaj: and priblem on 12.04 is skype video, wich is upside down
<BluesKaj> does skype not run on your system , because my system is 64 bit and ran skype on it a yr ago
<BluesKaj> noaXess,^
<noaXess> seems it is.. cause on one machine ia32-libs is installed and skype works with video .. and on other not.. so.. hope.. crossing fingers..
<BluesKaj> haven't bothered with it for a while
<BluesKaj> noaXess, ok
<noaXess> BluesKaj: maybe you also have ia32-libs installed
<BluesKaj> yeah , most likely
<noaXess> btw. BluesKaj whasup? ;)..
<BluesKaj> not much , insomnia for one ;)
<noaXess> so the song from faithless ;)
<BluesKaj> but I'll probly have a long nap later today
<noaXess> jep.. i know that feeling..
<alsitnetpc> hallo, here.....it didnt....okay
<BluesKaj> gawd what's with all the netsplits
<hateball> BluesKaj: Check the global messages ;)
<BluesKaj> alsitnetpc, ??
<alsitnetpc> good bye....okay.
<noaXess> what is it, if sound level goes back to 100% after a reboot?
<BluesKaj> what was it set at previous to the reboot ?
<noaXess> BluesKaj: about 50%
<noaXess> or something else
<hydron> is it possible to download a file from internet to an FTP server directly ?
<BluesKaj> hydron, if you have remote access to the server with ssh/scp  with user/pw permissions
<hydron> That's the problem, I have no ssh access, just FTP :-(
<AKnot> Is kubuntu using alsa or pulseaudio?
<BluesKaj> AKnot, both
<AKnot> i have white noise sometimes.When i start a video it i have it for 1-2 seconds then it goes away
<BluesKaj> they aren't mutually exclusive , alsa is the base audio system on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> hydron, can you copy the file to your ftp server , send it over to the remote
<hydron> I have a bad internet connexion, and the file is bigg
<BluesKaj> AKnot, pulseaudio works as an input and output director of audio signals
<BluesKaj> hydron, your issue isnt really a kubuntu question, perhaps a networking chat can server you better
<hydron> yes, you're right, thank you
<AKnot> great, yesterday my ps3 controller worked, now it doesnt. wtf is this shit
<tomatopotato> made in china
<AKnot> i bet it works on windows
<tomatopotato> who knows
<AKnot> Now it works again but the emulators play at 3fps <3333 i love computers <3333333333333
<tomatopotato> combine them with hammers
<HB> hi guys, I haven't really ever played with this, do we all just hang out or is there any merrit to this ie: support, social etc
<simplew> yofel: have you done dkms packages?
<yofel> no
<Pici> HB: This is a support channel. There is an offtopic (social) channel at #kubuntu-offtopic (and also #ubuntu-offtopic)
<hateball> Hmmm, I have libqalculate5 installed yet krunner keeps crying about that it cant find ~/.qalculate/<stuff>.xml
<simplew> yofel: do you have a realtek wifi card?
<yofel> an rt2860 IIRC in my eeePC
<simplew> yofel: thats an acronism for what?
<yofel> hm, wait, that's ralink, not realtek
<yofel> and 2860 is the chipset
<tomatopotato> hrmm cant modify grub.cfg any idea why?
<tomatopotato> im logged in as root tough
<simplew> tomatopotato: run grub-install
<yofel> tomatopotato: it's generated by update-grub
<yofel> simplew: that installs grub
<tomatopotato> i need to add just a kernel flag
<simplew> yofel: update-grub its just a script to run grub-install
<yofel> tomatopotato: edit /etc/default/grub
<tomatopotato> thnx
<tomatopotato> ill try that
<yofel> simplew: no, it's a script to run grub-mkconfig
<simplew> yofel: yeap, my bad
<yofel> tomatopotato: add it where it says 'quiet splash', then run update-grub as root
<tomatopotato> should i add it in quotes?
<yofel> inside the quotes, yes
<tomatopotato> s you mean like "quiet splash pci=nomsi" or "quiet splash" "pci=nomsi"
<yofel> former
<tomatopotato> so that means this one "quiet splash pci=nomsi" sorry my english is not that good
<yofel> yeah, that's right
<tomatopotato> and then run update-grub?
<yofel> save the file and run update-grub as root
<yofel> that'll refresh grub.cfg
<tomatopotato> update grub or grub2?
<simplew> yofel: in what sittuations apepars in plasma panel an icon "System Notifier Helper" saing to restart the system?
<yofel> take the grub2 one
<yofel> but I think there's no difference between them these days
<tomatopotato> you suer? im running xubuntu
<simplew> tomatopotato: there are
<simplew> tomatopotato: its grub2
<yofel> simplew: that's the kubuntu-notification-helper. Usually triggered by kernel updates
<simplew> yofel: weird, werent isntalled any kernel packages
<yofel> kdelibs maybe? I know that was fixed to also trigger a notification now
<yofel> not sure if you can find out *why* you need to reboot
<simplew> yofel: last installed packages: libssl0.9.8,samba ,tdb-tools
<yofel> if it's not kernel or kdelibs I don't know why it would want a reboot
<derron> Hey Obsidian
<simplew> yofel: its not the first time that notifier icon appears without apparent reason
<simplew> yofel: how can i delete a package from a ppa?
<yofel> from your system or in the ppa?
<derron> Obsidian1723: Question....
<TheLordOfTime> simplew, if within the PPA... https://launchpad.net/~USER/+archive/PPANAME/+delete-packages      But it'll not accept the same version upload again, unless the PPA system's changed and I havent seen it.
<TheLordOfTime> (replace the CAPTIALIZED terms accordingly)
<yofel> TheLordOfTime: it will accept the same version again after the janitor cleaned the sources.
<yofel> (if it weren't still broken)
<TheLordOfTime> yofel, really?  when's that happen?
<TheLordOfTime> yofel, its *NEVER* done that for *ANY* PPA ever i've run
<TheLordOfTime> emphasis on ***NEVER***
<yofel> ok, I think I mixed something up
<TheLordOfTime> yofel, if i upload package-1.0-0 and it fails and i delete it and i update it it won't accept 1.0-0 again.
<TheLordOfTime> i've seen this in the nginx team PPA as well
<yofel> it'll accept the same tarball again, but perhaps not with the same version
<TheLordOfTime> just to fix a FTBFS issue we have to bump the ~ppa# part
<simplew> yofel: im not understanding
<TheLordOfTime> simplew, we need details i think of what you're trying to accomplish
<yofel> TheLordOfTime: yeah, I think got that mixed up
<TheLordOfTime> yofel, yes, the same tarball again (it requires that iirc)
<yofel> it will accept the same upstream version with different tarball contents, but probably requires a different debian revision
<TheLordOfTime> simplew, what's your goal here?
<TheLordOfTime> simplew, what's the goal with deleting from the PPA?
<simplew> i want to remove a package from a ppa
<TheLordOfTime> permanently?
<simplew> yes
<TheLordOfTime> or so you can reupload it?
<simplew> perm
<TheLordOfTime> if you have no intention of ever reuploading that source package, then use the link structure i gave you
<TheLordOfTime> https://launchpad.net/~USER/+archive/PPANAME/+delete-packages
<TheLordOfTime> replace USER with whatever username or team username owns the PPA
<TheLordOfTime> and PPANAME with the PPA url part
<yofel> you can just go to the ppa page, click on 'view package details' on the right, then there click on 'delete packages' on the right
<TheLordOfTime> for example: if i were deleting from the NGINX PPA, it'd be https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/stable/+delete-packages
<TheLordOfTime> that too :)
<simplew> it would be easier if there existed a link in the launchpad PPA page to delete packsages
 * yofel usually does the same as TheLordOfTime, but that takes a while to get used to ^^
<TheLordOfTime> it does?
<TheLordOfTime> read what yofel just said
<TheLordOfTime> or are we being ignored, yofel?
<TheLordOfTime> <yofel> you can just go to the ppa page, click on 'view package details' on the right, then there click on 'delete packages' on the right
<yofel> dunno ^^
 * TheLordOfTime walks off to yell at his blog for not working
<simplew> i missed that part, sorry, ill try that
<simplew> yofel: yes now appears a link to delete, thanks
<simplew> yofel: by the way, did you managed to isntall knm?
<yofel> install yes, but only tried it in a chroot
<simplew> yofel: and you managed to run X from chroot?
<yofel> no
<yofel> well, I know already that it's fixed in master there
<yofel> I don't need to try it
<simplew> yofel: theres things changed, new payout
<simplew> now you have a button to disconnect wifi, much better now indeed
<yofel> 0.9 has that too, just a bit oddly placed
<yofel> the plasma UI is a bit jumpy though when opening the details pane :/
<simplew> yofel: thats the one packaged in ubuntu or its another version packaged?
<yofel> 0.9 is the one that's packaged
<simplew> i never managed to see any button to allow disconecting wifi network
<yofel> hm, and I already found a but in master. My IP isn't 0.0.0.0
<yofel> *bug
<simplew> yofel: hu? where can you see the ip?
<yofel> simplew: see the red x? http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/pnm.png
<yofel> simplew: if you're connected to a network, click on it and it'll open the connection details
<simplew> yofel: yeap, got it
<simplew> but mine is 0.0.0.0
<yofel> as I said, bug
<simplew> yeap
<mparillo> Question about Okular...it seems that it (unlike Acrobat Rader) allows you to save your entries to any fill-in PDF form, but the entries are only visible to Okular, that is, you cannot save them so they are visible to other PDF viewers, like evince. Ist that correct?
<simplew> yofel: agora acerca about packaging, in rpm spec if want to not pack some files we add a line like "%exclude /usr/bin/foo" where the files are listed, or instead in %isntall part we add a line "rm -fr /usr/bin/foo", and in debian hows that achieved?
<mime_1111> hey ppl. in my dolphin context menu, ill see two identical entries, for example ''kate'', but one is not working, aby way on how to rid the crappy ones? thnx ppl
<mime_1111> any
<simplew> yofel: im asking this because i saw that in knm the devel files were not packaged, but i still didnt get how was it done
<yofel> simplew: you simple don't add them to the install file
<yofel> *simply
<simplew> yofel: uau, in rpm we always need to specify what to do, else it will output that X fiels were not packaged
<yofel> if you want everything *except* one or two files, you'll either need to explicitely put everything else in the install file, or override_dh_install and use rm
<yofel> latter would be the dirty method
<mime_1111> ok ppl maybe manually at : ~/.kde/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus/replaceicon.desktop /1/, /2/:
<BluesKaj> are there any streaming alternatives to VLC for a local network ..been searching for a server/player , but nothing else seems to be available ..VLC is just not working for me streamwise.
<mime_1111> well ~/.kde/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus
<mime_1111> it is another one, but the difference is that u see the download in cache in % an speed
<simplew> yofel: so i need to review knm
<simplew> yofel: why is there a plasma-widget-networkmanagement.lintian-overrides  and what for?
<simplew> yofel: and why plasma-widget-networkmanagement.postinst is triggering  /usr/share/update-notifier/notify-reboot-required ?
<yofel> there is a program called 'lintian' which is run by debuild and looks for obvious packaging mistakes, a .lintian-overrides tells lintian that something is being done intentionally and that it shouldn't print a warning
<yofel> simplew: dunno, check the changelog and see why it was added
<simplew> yofel: is possible to see all the files that are generated in make isntall?
<yofel> uh, make install should print what it installs by itself
<n0ti0nis> hi all
<simplew> yofel: yes, but i would like to check that after the package is done, is possible?
<BluesKaj> is becoming a dev chat :)
<yofel> you can see the package contents with dpkg -L <pkg>, or dpkg-deb -c <debfile>, otherwise only the build log will tell
<yofel> BluesKaj has a point there...
<simplew> yofel: lets imagine theres a new version that will produce more files, i would need a way to check that
<mime_1111> sorry is more in/usr/share/kde4/services/
<simplew> or if im packaging anew source, i would need to know the produced files to be able to list them
<yofel> there is list-missing for that, why is for me being triggered by a pbuilder hook.
<yofel> put https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks to ~/.pbuilder-hooks and add
<yofel> HOOKDIR="$HOME/.pbuilder-hooks"
<yofel> to your ~/.pbuilderrc
<FloodBotK1> yofel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yofel> geh
<BluesKaj> Hey guys , I was chastised for asking a non devel question at #kubuntu-devel , I think the rules of this chat should be respected as well
<yofel> true, let's move somewhere else
<simplew> yofel: whats the packaging channel name?
<yofel> #ubuntu-packaging
<simplew> ok
<BluesKaj> thankyou ..it's less intimidating for new users this way
<yofel> yeah, thank for reminding us
<yofel> *thanks
<BluesKaj> :)
<egadw> Any patch out there who fixes https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=309787 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 309787 in general "Krunner does not execute program when press ENTER" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<yofel> egadw: no, seems like it's still being worked on
<BluesKaj> egadw, seems to be ok here , any particular app or is affecting all apps ?
<yofel> I can reproduce it with ksnapshot at least
<yofel> though, typing 'konso' to open konsole doesn't work either
<egadw> BluesKaj: Krunner trying to open thunderbird, firefox, konsole et c
<BluesKaj> egadw, have you updated and upgraded lately ? I have to ask .
<egadw> BluesKaj: KDE hasn't been updated since I added the kubuntu ppa
<BluesKaj> egadw, ok run an update and upgrade , there have been some changes
<egadw> Neither dist-upgrade nor upgrade shows any updates packages after I ran a apt-get update
<FlashDeluxe> hi! i am running dist upgrade on command line on a pc, how can i connect to this tty via ssh?
<bazhang> FlashDeluxe, dist-upgrade? that does NOT change versions, you realize
<BluesKaj> ssh is for a different computer on your network , not for a tty , ctrl+alt +F1 for the tty
<BluesKaj> FlashDeluxe,^
<FlashDeluxe> BluesKaj it is a different computer, sorry i expressed it wrong
<BluesKaj> FlashDeluxe, are you trying to upgrade KDE or your OS ?
<FlashDeluxe> BluesKaj: i am upgrading from kubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 with apt-get dist-upgrade on computer A and all i want to do is see the console on my computer B.
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | FlashDeluxe
<ubottu> FlashDeluxe: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<FlashDeluxe> bazhang: that is NOT the case, i didn`t ask for that...
<bazhang> FlashDeluxe, dist-upgrade does NOT change versions...
<FlashDeluxe> bazhang: i asked how i can connect to that tty
<bazhang> FlashDeluxe, via ssh?
<FlashDeluxe> bazhang: yep
<bazhang> FlashDeluxe, did you see BluesKaj 's comment above?
<FlashDeluxe> bazhang: yep, so if its not possible directly via ssh, there s gotta be a possiblity like screen or something like that?
<BluesKaj> FlashDeluxe,you can't upgrade fron 12.04 to 12.10 with dist upgrade , it won't work , do-release-upgrade will.
<FlashDeluxe> BluesKaj: but it worked on my notebook=
<FlashDeluxe> *?
<BluesKaj> check your notebook version
<FlashDeluxe> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<FlashDeluxe> DISTRIB_RELEASE=12.10
<FlashDeluxe> DISTRIB_CODENAME=quantal
<FlashDeluxe> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 12.10"
<FloodBotK1> FlashDeluxe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FlashDeluxe> the version looks good
<BluesKaj> then you didn't use dist-upgrade , FlashDeluxe , I'll guarantee that
<FlashDeluxe> BluesKaj wanna bet? :D maybe theres a link on do-release-upgrade or something?
<FlashDeluxe> but it definitely used dist-upgrade
<Pici> If you use dist-upgrade in conjunction with modifying /etc/apt/sources.list, that might work, but its not the proper way to upgrade.
<FlashDeluxe> Pici its the way i used to do it since years :)
<BluesKaj> FlashDeluxe,there's no link
<Pici> FlashDeluxe: While that might have worked, do-release-upgrade does some additional tasks that cannot be properly done soley with things within dpkg/apt
<Pici> If you're not having any issues, great, but it can cause problems.
<FlashDeluxe> BluesKaj nevertheless: i wanted to know something completly different :D I just want to connect to the tty6 of computer A in my network :)
<FlashDeluxe> Pici ok the next time i will use do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> FlashDeluxe, make sure you have open ssh server installed on your computer A , openssh client on the pc you are using., find the IP address of computer A , then ssh user@IPcomputerA
<FlashDeluxe> BluesKaj ok and how can i connect to the tty number 6?
<BluesKaj> good question ...don't know . Pici ?
<Pici> Short answer: you can't.
<Pici> You should use screen or similar if you want to reattach to a previously opened terminal session.
<FlashDeluxe> Pici i do that usually, but this time i forgot :(
<BluesKaj> FlashDeluxe, how did you manage to run the commands on computer A to install/upgrade the OS in the first place ?
<FlashDeluxe> BluesKaj i stood up an walked to computer A
<BluesKaj> then do that again :)
<FlashDeluxe> BluesKaj But i am too lazy :D
<imgx64> How do I enable Web Shortcuts in the Alt+F2 bar?
<BluesKaj> imgx64, dunno if you can
<xixor> hi.
<BluPhenix316> hi guys I have a odd problem, I installed ubuntu 12.10, but I wanted to try different DEs, so I did a sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop lubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<BluPhenix316> xubuntu and lubuntu installed fine but when it got to kubuntu and it hangs on updating initramfs
<BluPhenix316> any idea?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Do you know at what package it hangs, or is it after the system has installed all off the packages?
<jedihawk> net outages SUUUCK!  phantom-net syndrom!  I need my fix!  oh wait, I'm back online.  calm... calm...
 * jedihawk breaths easier.
 * jedihawk still has no life.
<simplew> do i need to have kgpg running to enter in my panychpad?
<simplew> launchpad*
<vbgunz> I just came back to Kubuntu after a long hiatus and the number 1 thing that bugs me is how LibreOffice writer is the default app for everything text file. Is there one sweeping way to get that switched back to Kate?
<xixor> vbgunz: you can right click on a text file in dolphin and change the associations
<xixor> vbgunz: that is strange though.  Kate was the default viewer for text files for my system... I think anyway. Is kate installed?
<vbgunz> xixor: yeah kates installed. I know I can take that route or go the surgeon route of messing with mime types in system settings but damn, it always takes longer than it should
<xixor> vbgunz: it's pretty painless... right click on a text file, go to properties, click the wrench besides the "Type" line, and you change the order of the applications, and the Filename patterns
<OerHeks> system settings, file associations > text > plain text > move Kate 1 up
<vbgunz> xixor: I know, it just isn't one file though, that pattern I am doomed to repeat dozens of times. OerHeks, yeah that's the best route but also the most overwhelming. KDE has got to get with 2010 and fix mass mime types in some way
<xixor> you change many file type patterns in that one dialog, at one time
<vbgunz> it's just weird to me a decision has been made to make libreoffice writer the default text app. it really bugs me
<OerHeks> well there are a lot of text types
<xixor> I agree that it's strange that libreoffice is the default
<OerHeks> system settings, default application - does not solve your question :(
<yofel> vbgunz: it's not a decision, it's a bug
<yofel> kate *should* be the default for text files
<OerHeks> for plain text files, yes
<vbgunz> OerHeks: yeah, I wouldn't mind messing with mimetypes at all in KDE except since I last spoke 7 minutes ago, I am on the 30th out of perhaps 100 text mime types. some I am sure probably are best left to writer but I am trying to make it right, I suppose
<vbgunz> this is a new installation
<vbgunz> 12.10
<yofel> bug 1062086
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1062086 in kate (Ubuntu Quantal) "In Kubuntu 12.10 text files by default opened in LibreOffice Write instead of Kate " [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062086
<vbgunz> damn, do I need the KDE ppa for 4.9.3?
#kubuntu 2012-11-14
<vbgunz> I was really thinking about going there but this'll make sure I do it I suppose
<yofel> it's not fixed in the ppa either
<yofel> or....
<yofel> nope, it's not
<vbgunz> would reinstalling kate maybe fix it?
<vbgunz> I can try it I suppose
<yofel> not really, unless you pull kate from raring
<yofel> it's a patch that was dropped by accident when it was repackaged
<vbgunz> I can confirm, reinstalling kate doesn't work
<xixor> is installing the ia32-libs package, which installs a suite of i386 libraries... going to cause any compatibility/dependency issues?
<vbgunz> I was reading up on it, hoping a work around would pop up, I saw it's fixed in what I thought was 4.9.3 but its not
<yofel> xixor: there shouldn't, and I don't know of any in quantal. If there are it would be a bug
<simplew> yofel: im with a serious problem, i have deleted the ppa and created another one, and now im trying to upload the packages to it but it says they already exist which is false
<simplew> yofel: why is launchpad lying?
<OerHeks> simplew, how did you delete that ppa? ppa-purge?
<simplew> OerHeks: no, i used the browser
<simplew> OerHeks: do you use to package?
<OerHeks> simplew, if you didn; t use ppa purge, lauchpad is not lying.
<bjrohan> What is the best way to get kubunto to zoom in where my mouse is? I want to record my desktop, and when discussing certain features, be able to zoom in on them
<bjrohan> I am having issues with the KWIN zoom in / out. Any time I ener the Meta Key and another key, the run command box appears at the top of my screen. How can I disable this? In settings desktop effects, zoom Meta+= is default zoom in Meta+- is default zoom out, but again all I get is the run command bar
<DarthFrog> Odd.  I just get the + and - glyphs in this text entry box, no ALT effect at all.  ALT-F2 brings up krunner.
<bjrohan> hmm
<xixor> sup
<bjrohan> Trying to get desktop zoom to work
<bjrohan> anytime I hit Meta+ and key it opens up the Run Command box at the top of my screen
<bjrohan> perhaps it isn't called Run Command, but if I right clcik on desktop and select Run Command that is the box that appears
<xixor> I hate linux.  is meta=alt?  or is meta=windowsKey?
<bjrohan> WindowsKey
<xixor> lol
<bjrohan> I can't find where to set the shortcut key for the run command box
<xixor> alt+f2 is default
<Tygart> bjrohan: try using it with your browser or open a PDF or word doc
<bjrohan> yep. alt+f2 and Meta any key give same result :-(
<bjrohan> Tygart: In browser, nothing happens
<bjrohan> And that is what I need to zoom in on with while recording my desktop
<bjrohan> Maybe it doesn't work at all I tried reassigning it to ctrl+0, and nothing happens
<Tygart> bjrohan: are you using the +&- on thats by the 10key or the ones above the letters
<bjrohan> Ones above letters, I am on a laptop
<Tygart> ok
<bjrohan> It seems none of my desktop effects are working :-(
<bjrohan> I will log out and back in
<OerHeks> I run chrome on kubuntu 12.10, but when i want to see mij IP cam, it doesn't work .. in Firefox it does
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<OerHeks> hi phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> OerHeks: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> OerHeks: do you use microblogger plasma widget with twitter?
<kathie> I just installed 12.04 on my new laptop (Asus A53U) My wireless card is an Atheros AR9485. My wireless connection is very slow. Ihave it hooked through the ethernet to get a connection. I updated hoping it would help, but it didn't. Can someone help me with this?
<OerHeks> phoenix_firebrd, no, i use the webthingy
<phoenix_firebrd> OerHeks: ok
<juan_> hi all
<juan_> nice to meet you
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> i'm having a bit of a problem with printers (you know, those things we always have when we deal with printers... problems)
<meoblast001> this one's a little interesting and i've actually damaged the printer in frustration trying to get the thing to stop printing
<xixor> I heard a story once, from a wandering bard, who claimed to have heard of someone who installed a printer without problems once
<meoblast001> it's a Lexmark e250d, and i set it up as a generic printer as PLC 6/PLC XL Foomatic/pxlcolor, the default
<meoblast001> this has been extremely hit or miss
<meoblast001> sometimes i'll print something, and it will come out perfect
<meoblast001> other times, with the same document, it appears the printer misinterprets the stream to it and it prints out binary as if it was plain text
<meoblast001> let's just say this household now has a lot of scrap paper with smiley faces, umlauts, and question marks
<meoblast001> any ideas of what i can do?
<meoblast001> i tried postscript configuration but the printer does not like that
<meoblast001> does not respond at all, just removes the job from the queue
<meoblast001> oh great, now it's angry at me
<OerHeks> meoblast001, this old 2009 tutorial should still be valid >>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1158367
<meoblast001> followed that
<meoblast001> the PPD file does not appear to work
<meoblast001> my printer should not even have an IP address anyways
<OerHeks> Is it connected with USB ?
<meoblast001> yes
<OerHeks> Then choose local printer, etc
<meoblast001> in the CUPS admin or in the KDE printer configuration?
<OerHeks> you can choose, localhost:631 is the old way
<meoblast001> the name of the Lexmark printer appears
<meoblast001> i select that and hit forward
<meoblast001> if i select lexmark, mine does not appear on the list
<meoblast001> so my only option appears to be generic
<meoblast001> Ubuntu test print works fine on default settings again
<OerHeks> meoblast001, check the resolution, some drivers cannot handle 600x600, set it to 300x300 dpi
<meoblast001> well, the same document can print different each time i send it to the queue
<meoblast001> it's on 300
<meoblast001> i guess i could just live with it until it happens again
<meoblast001> now i'm frustrated at myself for breaking the plastic piece off the back
<chalcedony> my husband uses korganizer, he has ubuntu 10.10 with korganizer on his old drive, and his new drive has 12.04
<chalcedony> can someone help us move his files so his new one has them?
<vbgunz> anyone know why the nvidia x server settings gui, sometimes launches, sometimes doesn't and no matter what, takes a long time to load
<noaXess> morning
<noaXess> is nvidia nouveau driver default for 12.10?
<noaXess> BluesKaj: and.. got some sleep? ;)
<vbgunz> anyone know why the nvidia x server settings gui, sometimes launches, sometimes doesn't and no matter what, takes a long time to load?
<noaXess> vbgunz: you mean on startup.. the nvidia logo hangs some seconds?
<noaXess> or nvidia-settings program?
<vbgunz> the nvidia program from the menu
<noaXess> my problem with 12.40, nvidia-updates is, that if desktop effects are enabled, after minutes i can't really work, i need to disable desktop effects..
<noaXess> on 12.04 with an older nvidia it worked perfect.
<vbgunz> for some reason, I click it and it shows launch feedback but it either doesn't launch at all or takes a very long time to show up
<noaXess> vbgunz: what dirver do you use? nvidia or nouveau? check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vbgunz> nvidia driver, the experimental 3.10 as I am an undercover beta tester
<noaXess> vbgunz: start it from console: nvidia-settings
<noaXess> there will be some gtk errors, also in my situation, but maybe you see some more errors..
<vbgunz> yeah, not sure why I didn't think about it before
<noaXess> vbgunz: 3.10 is ok for desktop effects?
<vbgunz> it's ok, the biggest desktop effect game changer in kubuntu is the kde 4.9.2+ dekstop.
<noaXess> i have official 304.51 (nvidia-updates) but desktop effects after minutes getting slow and maschine is not really usable.. so need to disable effects
<DarthFrog> vbgunz: I'm running the nvidia 3.10 drivers and just loaded the nvidia settings app from the menu.  Opened in 2 seconds.
<noaXess> vbgunz: what you mean exactly? you mean problem in 4.9.3?
<vbgunz> DarthFrog: yeah, the nvidia-settings gui doesn't pop up in 2 seconds. when it does, it will do it in 20 or not at all
<vbgunz> noaXess: I am not saying KDE is the problem, just saying performance in KDE doesn't go up through the roof until you hit the 4.9.2 series
<vbgunz> KDE in in 12.04 must have been horrid
<noaXess> vbgunz: ok..
<vbgunz> all thats bothering me now is I have no ideas why nvidia-settings takes forever to load up if at all
<noaXess> vbgunz: i was happy with 12.04 and KDE.. but no in 12.10 and KDE 4.9.3 some issues in effects.. i live them ;) but.. can live for the moment w/o them
<vbgunz> it's the only program doing that, everything else is super responsive
<noaXess> vbgunz: was it also with the nvidia 304 version?
<vbgunz> I never really tested 304 on Kubuntu 12.10, I sort of just made a fresh install and jumped up to 3.10 based on Steam coming to Ubuntu exclusively
<vbgunz> I wanted to check things out and although everything is pretty much perfect, the nvidia-settings gui is so slow to launch and open, it's terrible
<DarthFrog> vbgunz:  Coming to Ubuntu initially.  No doubt it'll be available for RPM distros in short order.
<DarthFrog> vbgunz: You could just open it once and leave it open.
<vbgunz> DarthFrog: yeah, it should be coming but Ubuntu is no doubt leading in more areas and I used to use it more than a year back. I'm back trying it out again and it's great. Just the nvidia-settings is bugging me out atm, nothing else like it
<vbgunz> DarthFrog: I have 3 monitors so bouncing between them using the nvidia-settings gui is important, it just sucks to have to wait 20-30 seconds for the app to launch
<DarthFrog> So don't close it.
<DarthFrog> if you're capable of parsing the output, you could try running it under strace and see where the hang-up is occurring.
<vbgunz> DarthFrog: I don't predict I'll be switching monitors for a little while, I hate having something in the task bar running I know I just don't need atm, I have no real clue why it bothers me but I close apps I am not using if they're present in a way that appears they require usage
<DarthFrog> From the command line:  strace nvidia-settings
<chalcedony> can someone help us move his files so his new one has them?
<chalcedony> my husband uses korganizer, he has ubuntu 10.10 with korganizer on his old drive, and his new drive has 12.04
<chalcedony> can someone help us move his files so his new one has them?
<jedihawk> chalcedony: do you know how to use rsync?
<chalcedony> jedihawk, not sure?
<chalcedony> jedihawk, are you wanting to use it?
<jedihawk> rsync is a tool for copying files.  very handy when updating remote filesystems.  are you talking about copying files from one drive to another?
<chalcedony> ahh
<chalcedony> jedihawk, ok
<chalcedony> yes
<jedihawk> then maybe you don't need rsync.  are both drives connected?
<chalcedony> ok yes
<chalcedony> i didn't think he was able to have them both at the same time, but he does
<jedihawk> chalcedony: then it's probably just a matter of opening two dolphin windows and drag-n-drop copy from one to the other.
<lordievader> Rsync also works on two directories ;)
<chalcedony> ah
<chalcedony> he's having a migraine, so now that i have help he needs to lie down
<chalcedony> we will have to try to do this later
<chalcedony> i'm sorry
<jedihawk> chalcedony: no worries.
<jedihawk> lordievader: yup!
<nkg5> can someone help me install unity-2d on kubuntu 12.10?
<Guest36797> buongiorno ragazzi posso chiedervi aiuto per problemi su kubuntu
<markovh> using konsole, the terminal always prompts me for a passphrase to unlock keys where as in ubuntu with gnome, there was a gui popup that handled it and could handle it (and keep unlocked till logout). I've got seahorse installed as well btw. Is there a setting to make seahorse handle key unlocks or a default application that's used on kde?
<Jekyll> markovh: try ksshaskpass
<markovh> is there anyway of getting seahorse to handle it?
<hateball> markovh: in KDE you'd most likely want to use kwallet
<markovh> i've got that installed as well but it doesn't prompt when unlocking the keys
<gh43none_> hi
<hateball> markovh: a quick google suggest this http://www.pontohonk.de/kde/ssh.html but I have not tried it myself
<markovh> hateball: yeah i did shortly after i said that and implemented it. It's not prompting me any more with any sort of gui after i did ssh-add
<markovh> not too sure that's what i want but i'll stick with it for now
<hateball> markovh: well if you've opened the wallet it stays open for the rest of the session by default. you can change that behavior ofc
<notze> i have the problem that my vga2 device doesnt enable me to set the resolution to fullhd
<notze> where can i change this?
<n8w> hey guys
<n8w> how do i do distro upgradefrom the commnad line?  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade doesnt do it
<mparillo> n8w: did you first sudo apt-get update ?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Adapter> #ubuntu-de
<mparillo> Question about Okular...it seems that it (unlike Acrobat Reader) allows you to save your entries to any fill-in PDF form, but the entries are only visible to Okular, that is, you cannot save them so they are visible to other PDF viewers, like evince. Is that correct?
<n8w> mparillo:  ye...it has been solved...do-release-upgrade works ok
<Riddell> mparillo: hmm that's surprising
<Riddell> mparillo: sounds like a bug?
<mparillo> Upstream, I assume? So bugs.kde.org and not Launchpad?
<Riddell> mparillo: yes I think so
<mparillo> Will do. I will construct a clean test case and report it there. Anything interesting, and I will update here.
<swex> why my gamma settings does not affect real picture?
<swex> kubuntu 12.10
<swex> nvidia..
<BluesKaj> swex, depends on the monitor settings as well .
<swex> BluesKaj: but why changes I make in nvidia-setting doesn't work?
<hateball> swex: some settings in nvidia-settings have to be done using !sudo
<swex> hateball: no, still not
<swex> hateball: I just want to change gamma, and can't
<suy> Hi. I'm running kubuntu 12.10 inside VirtualBox, and I have problems with enabling OpenGL in KWin. I have the vbox-guest-additions, and the driver seems present and detected, plus glxgears says it draws many FPS. Is something in KWin then?
<xixor> have you installed the guest additions?
<xixor> ah, sorry, I cannot read
<xixor> swex: my kubuntu VM is using XRender
<suy> xixor: mine is using xrender too, but not all effects work well
<xixor> swex: I have it spanned full screen across 3 monitors, and I have all desktop effects disabled.  It's working, and I don't want to fiddle with risk of breaking it.  Everytime I play with anything related to graphics it completely breaks how the monitors are layed out
<smj> does KDE have as good package manager as Synaptic?
<Riddell> smj: Muon is very good
<smj> let me check
<lordievader> smj: If you do not really care about graphics, Synaptic runs well on Kubuntu :)
<smj> that's what I've been using for years
<BluesKaj> lordievader, you can make the synaptic graphics look exactly like other kde apps if one takes the time to set it up in systemsettings with   kdesudo in the krunner
<BluesKaj> set up gtk apps that is
<smj> Muon doesn't seem to be quite there yet... when switching filters it shows you a blank package list way too often, instead of what should be there
<BluesKaj> I prefer synaptic's approach to prefernces and other options to muon and apper
<ptomblin> Why is my load average up over 2.0 when I'm not doing anything, and why is "nepomukservices" using half of one of my cores?
<lordievader> ptomblin: How many CPU cores does your system have?
<ptomblin> 8 - it's an i7
<ptomblin> It's settled down now - load average is 0.44.  Now it's ksysguard that's top of "top"
<lordievader> ptomblin: Then a load of 2 is not a problem, however Nepomuk taking up 100% on a core isn't good.
<ptomblin> I had just rebooted because the load average was up over 3 for no reason, and postgresql was slow as a dog.  Everything seems better now.
<lordievader> ptomblin: An i7 should be able to handle at least 4. Or 8 if you count in the virtual cores.
<ptomblin> I know, that's why I rebooted.  Something was badly wrong.  A task I do several times an hour in postgresql was taking minutes instead of seconds.
<mparillo> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=310095
<ubottu> KDE bug 310095 in PDF backend "Fill-In Form data saved for Okular but not Acrobat Reader or Evince" [Normal,Resolved: upstream]
<mparillo> The upstream resolution is to tell users that saving XFA data will not be supported.
<mparillo> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55978
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 55978 in general "Filled acroform with XFA dataset shows old values if opened in acroread" [Normal,New]
<mparillo> Short version: Saving unsupported XFA data appears to work in Okular, but that may end soon. I suppose an off-topic debate is whether it is better to appear to work for some use cases or to fail loudly with unsupported input.
<Tygart> I am using Kubuntu 13.04
<Tygart> During an sudo apt-get update / dist-upgrade the notification keeps saying Activity in session "Shell"
<Tygart> Solved
<anoneemouse> hi... my lightdm-kde is not showing anything other than kde
<anoneemouse> i want to go into unity, i also have gnome3 installed
<anoneemouse> figured it out... kinda
<ovidiu-florin> how can I set up Kate to highlight the openning and closing tag of where my cursor is in an XML file?
<doctorpepper> hi guys !!
<xixor> sup
<Gremble> Ah excuse my incompetance; I am a new user to Kubuntu, well Linux in general and looking to set-up the gnu toolchain: make, gcc, gdb, etc. I also seem to be failing at getting documentation on doing it, any links or documentation suggestions?
<xixor> Gremble: welcome
<xixor> Gremble: did you install those packages, using muon or apt-get yet?
<Gremble> Yes, I checked all of them are there.  I also got Vim and gedit as I found out people suggested them as editors
<lordievader> Gremble: For those things there is an easy meta-package, build-essentials.
<Gremble> I currently use Code::blocks as IDE but I want to learn new things
<xixor> Gremble: Cool.  I've used code::blocks, it was good, but I really, whole heartedly, 100% recommend qtcreator
<xixor> Gremble: People get pretty evangelical about editors and IDEs though... good for you for trying things out, find what works best for you
<Gremble> Sec, I let me change to my linux box. I have a silly internet connection
<xixor> Gremble: so you have them installed.  Everything working?
<Gremble> Sorry about that
<Gremble> I was on my PC when I suddenly had an urge to do research
<vbgunz> I'm on Kubuntu 12.10. I have no ppas enabled and I am on a fresh install. twice today Kubuntu completely froze solid. A hard reboot needed twice and I have no idea where to begin figuring out why. Does anyone know where to start? what logs to look at?
<lordievader> Gremble: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<lordievader> Gremble: Run that command from a terminal.
<ovidiu-florin> Gremble: I also recommend QtCreator for an IDE and Kate for a text editor
<Gremble> I could only get "build-essential" but I assume it is the same thing... haha
<Gremble> Kate I have, QtCreator Ill try. Thanks
<lordievader> Gremble: Ah yes, that's the one.
<Gremble> Ok, I should've asked, what exactly is this that I am installing?
<lordievader> Gremble: It is a meta-package with all sorts of compilers and other things needed to compile and make software from source-code.
<ovidiu-florin> Gremble: Short: It's a package that contains all necessary packages in order to develop in C/C++
<markovh> the system tray widget on the main pannel for me keeps becoming REALLY big and squishing the task manager . How can i resize it? i tried deleting it and putting it back... BIG MISTAKE now the task manager is about 2 cm... the system tray doesn't even have anything on it
<Gremble> Ok. Fantastic thanks.
<ovidiu-florin> markovh: you could try to use a spacer, but usualy there are some proceses that make the system tray be very large.
<markovh> ovidiu-florin: tried that as well
<markovh> doesn't resize it... seems a bit strange there's no way to resize widgets...
<ovidiu-florin> markovh: they autosize
<markovh> yeah that doesn't seem sane
<ovidiu-florin> markovh: it depends on their content
<markovh> for exactly this sort of reason actually
<ovidiu-florin> markovh: check what applications appear in the system tray
<ovidiu-florin> markovh: somewidgets are set to take up all the available space, like the Task Manager widget
<ovidiu-florin> if you wish to shrink it you can use a spacer widget
<Tygart> markovh: click the litle yellow (Thing) next to the clock and it will pop up, in the middle of the pannel it says "Height" And Screen edge.
<Tygart> to the right of the clock*
<Tygart> grab height and drag it up.
<ovidiu-florin> markovh: I was reffering jut to the width of the widget, the height is determined by the panel height, as Tygart said
<Tygart> What widget
<Tygart> ovidiu-florin: sorry looked at the wrong name?
<Tygart> name.*
<vbgunz> damn, I am a bit stuck. my system has frozen twice today and I am a bit clueless where to start figuring things out. how can I troubleshoot this in case it happens again?
<xixor> vbgunz: first make sure you have the latest updates installed
<xixor> vbgunz: then start looking in /var/log
<lordievader> vbgunz: The syslog and dmesg log are a good place to start.
<markovh> ovidiu-florin: i wasn't refering to height either, that has nothing to do with it
<markovh> did a restart and added it in again it seems to have resized back to a regular size now but seems like a terrible way of fixing it
<ovidiu-florin> markovh: This happened to me as well, adn I found that there was a process that appeared there about 5 times, and made the System Tray widget hudge, so I just killed that process (5 times) and it was ok. No ideea waht process was that. It was nothing familiar
<vbgunz> hmm in syslog, I went back to the second it froze, I know it right down to the second because my systray clock displays seconds and recorded the exact time everything froze. this is what I found, anyone know what's up? http://paste.kde.org/606860/
<ovidiu-florin> is there a way to colapse all in Kate?
<ovidiu-florin> solved.
<xixor> vbgunz: sounds like your hard drive or your ata subsystem is throwing a DRDY ERR.  I don't know what that is
<xixor> vbgunz: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=147546
<xixor> vbgunz: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/ata1-01-status-%7B-drdy-err-%7D-896401/
<xixor> vbgunz:
<xixor> vbgunz: http://superuser.com/questions/121391/sata-drives-or-chipset-throwing-drdy-err-and-icrc-abrt
<xixor> vbgunz: in that last one, someone says, "DRDY ERR messages actually seems to be reported as a kernel bug in a lot of systems which seems to relate a lot with Ubuntu and to a smaller extent Debian."  and there is some discussion on it
<xixor> vbgunz: sorry to inundate you with information, but I think doing some google research might be a good option for you at this point, just finding out if this is a known problem, or a known hardware problem, etc
<vbgunz> xixor: yeah, the info is great, I was googling what I could. if its worth anything, I have kubuntu installed on an external sata disk. a 32bit installation on a 64bit system.
<vbgunz> how do I translate 'ata9.00' to something more understandable like /dev/sdx?
<xixor> vbgunz: I'm not sure how to translate it.  Someone else might know, or might be a good question for #linux ?
<xixor> vbgunz: afaik, none of those things: 32bit system, eSata disk, should be a problem.  Could it be a faulty cable? intermittent cable? failing hard drive/
<xixor> vbgunz: you might want to check the smart status of the drive
<vbgunz> yeah, I'm looking into hdparm now otherwise I'll be on it a minute
<xixor> vbgunz: er, I mean "both of those things shouldn't be a problem" above
<xixor> vbgunz: I don't know much about it, but there are different hard drive settings in the bios... ahci, atapi, ata.. I can't remember how many there are, or what the differences are.. but it could be something to look into as well
<vbgunz> I'm thinking ata9.01: is probably referring to my cdroms, it keeps coming back in google queries. I'm gonna try in #linux
<vbgunz> xixor: turns out, from #linux, I grepped dmesg for ata9 and found out it is my cdroms
<xixor> vbgunz: hm.. ok
<xixor> vbgunz: but still, that error might not be related to your instability
<xixor> vbgunz: take a look in /var/log/kern.log, message, syslog, and focus in on the time of the crashes to see if there are any other messages
<vbgunz> kerl.log looks almost exactly the same as sys.log
<xixor> ok
<jedihawk> aah, back in xchat in linux.  mmmmm, happiness.
 * jedihawk still has no life though.
<xixor> jedihawk: I've never liked xchat
<jedihawk> xixor, I love it.
<xixor> It's gtk, right?
<jedihawk> xixor: do you know how to get dolphin to not leave .directory files all over the place?
<xixor> jedihawk: no idea.  Are  you showing dot files?  hit alt . to hide them in dolphin
<jedihawk> xixor: no, usually I don't have hidden files shown.  But they show up in other programs, and clog up my jungledisk and dropbox shares.  Very annoying.
<xixor> ah, I think if you disable storing view preferences for every folder, it won't add them
<jedihawk> xixor: good idea, thx.
<xixor> Settings->Configure Dolphin->General-> REmember properties for each folder
<xixor> I turn that off in windows explorer, finder, and dolphin, first thing I do on any installation on any OS
#kubuntu 2012-11-15
<xixor> jedihawk: did that fix yo shit yo?
<smj> Do I need to add myself to a group to be able to access other people's home directories? My account wasn't created first, so I had to make it an admin by checking some boxes in KDE User Management
<smj> I'm trying to access home directories on some partitions that shouldn't have ECryptFS installed, but Dolphin says it can't
<smj> I guess so, I can open the directories as root in terminal
<smj> I can't open the directories without root in terminal either, so it's not anything KDE specific
<DarthFrog> !permissions | smj
<ubottu> smj: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<DarthFrog> smj: You need the correct permissions to do what you're wanting to do.
<DarthFrog> In a nutshell, permissions are Linux's ACLs.
<smj> I remember being able to read my home directories on other partitions without messing with its permissions
<OerHeks> smj, old install, with a different username?
<xixor> smj: that wouldn't be very secure now woudl it?
<OerHeks> that would explain why you cannot access it now
<smj> same username
<xwalk> Does anyone know of a program that would constantly be creating a directory in ~/downloads?
<xwalk> Pretty much everytime I boot it gets created and I haven't pinned down which application it could be that's creating it.
<xwalk> Well, not "pretty much everytime". It is every time.
<xixor> I'd probably guess dolphin, or a browser
<phiscribe> whats the directory name?
<OerHeks> To get the owner and group of a directory >  ls -ld /path/to/folder
<chalcedony> is anyone around that can help move my husband's korganizer from ubuntu 10.10 to his new drive with 12.04 ?
<Guest42244> gfhfhjgf
<chalcedony> :)
<shadeslayer> chalcedony: #kde if no one replies :)
<shadeslayer> there's also #kontact
<shadeslayer> and just shooting in the dark here, can't you export the events to a iCal file and import it onto the second machine ?
<chalcedony> shadeslayer, no clue but thanks!
<shadeslayer> there should be some sort of export feature in korganizer, please have a look around ;)
<jedihawk> xixor: I think that fixed it.  I had to change the setting in both dolphin windows.  I'll keep an eye on it.
<jackrepeat> kubuntu is wonderful !  i love it .thank you guys.
<jackrepeat> 有人会说中文吗？
<jedihawk> :-)
<Promethes> how to make KDE to remember last size and position of a window? For example firefox window position is not remembered when i close it and open again
<oberdan> morning to everyone
<frogonwheels> Promethes: did you try  advanced| special windows settings ?
<frogonwheels> Promethes: in the window menu (click on the top-left corner most likely)
<oberdan> i need help for kub 11.10 on my asus Eeepc sea shell cx 1015
<frogonwheels> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oberdan> the problem it's the graphic card intel i can't connect the vga cable and also the hdmi dosen't work
<jedihawk> oberdan: have you checked boot-up messages to see if linux is complaining about that stuff?
<oberdan> no
<oberdan> jed
<jedihawk> oberdan: open a terminal (konsole), type: dmesg | less
<oberdan> ook
<jedihawk> then use arrow keys to scroll, q to quit.
<Smurphy> So - when they will ask the "music lock" in Amarok. Starting to get on my nerves ...
<Promethes> frogonwheels: thanx, its now fixed
<oberdan> so it's come out e lot of thing's wath it's the row important for me?
<frogonwheels> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jedihawk> oberdan: don't know what to tell ya.  If it's an issue with your vid card, look for messages about that.  It might help you debug the problem.
<oberdan> ok thank's a lot
<hechao> what tima kde5.0
<Tm_T> hm?
<hechao> sorry,when kde5.0 or qt5 ?
<hechao> kubuntu12.10 ext4 bug not fix
<hechao> has the china user ?
<tsimpson> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<hechao> thank you
<bux> hi
<bux> I have an issue with the clock settings
<bux> on the parameters, the time is correct
<bux> but the time displayeed on my right bot corner is not
<frogonwheels> bux:  parameters?
<bux> it is delayed by one hour
<bux> parameters: ' adjust date and time'
<frogonwheels> bux: do you have the correct timezone set?
<bux> the time there is correct
<bux> but not the one displayed
<bux> yes
<frogonwheels> bux: look at the digital clock settings (right-click on the clock)
<frogonwheels> bux: select 'time zones'  and make sure you have the correct one checked.
<bux> yes
<bux> it is
<frogonwheels> exactly correct?  it kinda sounds like a DST issue..
<bux> wait
<bux> ok
<bux> it s good
<bux> berlin was set up
<bux> + UTC
<FloodBotK1> bux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bux> i rm UTC
<bux> and it works now, thx !
<frogonwheels> np.
<frogonwheels> bux: I think mine switched to UTC at one stage - but I'm +8 so it was a bit more noticeable.
<bux> idd :)
<yanwenlong> 大家好
<tsimpson> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<nov> good evning all...
 * phiscribe starts distribution upgrade and crosses fingers
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<xixor>  yo
<ovidiu-florin> hello, evem though I've set up to open .xml files with Kate it still oppenes them with firefox. Why?
<hateball> ovidiu-florin: you mean when you doubleclick an xml file on in dolphin for instance?
<ovidiu-florin> hateball: yes
<hateball> ovidiu-florin: did you configure it by rightclicking a file -> properties -> wrench ?
<ovidiu-florin> hateball: no, i configured it by right click -> open with, Kate, set as default
<ovidiu-florin> and also checked this in system settings
<ovidiu-florin> I've entered where you told me, ans it sees the file as an HTML file, why?
<ovidiu-florin> indee inside the file I don't have the xml specification, that must be the reason
<hateball> could well be
<hateball> but if the right filter (*.xml) is set I dont think it even cares, it should still try to open in whatever you've set
<ovidiu-florin> the filter is set
<ovidiu-florin> but it thinks this is an html file apparently
<ovidiu-florin> and that's why it oppenes it with firefox
<hateball> well try adding the <xml> stuff then
<hateball> see if it makes it any happier :)
<oberdan> the problem i have now in my asus Eeepc it's thath i still usung  kubuntu 12.04  the problem now it's the video card intel dosen't work proprely i cant connect hdmi and vga even if i try to regulate the luminosity with fn+f5 or f6 anyone can help me?
<ovidiu-florin> hateball: Tried that, no change
<ovidiu-florin> tried even removing all the applications from the open with.. menu, except kate, it still oppenes with firefox
<ovidiu-florin> oberdan: have you searched for any proprietary drivers?
<oberdan> yes i've tryed and yhere it's a driver to activte but when i tryed to activate  the sistem stop me with a log file
<oberdan> by jokey log ovidiu
<oberdan> if you want i will post in pastebin the entire log file
<BluesKaj> oberdan, have you updated/upgraded lately
<ovidiu-florin> oberdan: you coul post it here, if someone can help you. I'm not that experienced yet.
<oberdan> thank's a lot ovidiu
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin,oberdan don't post the logfile here
<ovidiu-florin> I meant for him to post the link to the pastebin, since that was his question
<oberdan> the think it's the graphic card of INTEL MAKE A PROBLEM
<oberdan> i found a guide to resolve the problem i still working behind
<oberdan> can i paste the link here guy's
<OerHeks> oberdan, url is oke
<oberdan> http://daily.siebler.eu/2012/06/ubuntu-12-04-driver-for-intel-cedarview-atom-n2000-und-d2000-serie/
<oberdan> could you keep an eye on it guy's
<OerHeks> i see a little itch in that tutor, sudo update-grub2 > sudo update-grub see: http://askubuntu.com/questions/167763/update-grub-or-grub2
<oberdan> i've only one question about  i still fallow the guide but i don't know if i've to stop unthil the string were it's writhe ..." You can try to Add "video=LVDS" or i have to continue untill the end of it
<ovidiu-florin> oberdan: search for "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT"
<ovidiu-florin> this is the variable that you have to change it's value
<oberdan> in the shell you mean ovidiu?
<ovidiu-florin> and I'm guessing "if your don't see anything" means if the variable does not exist, or if it's empty
<ovidiu-florin> I mean in /etc/default/grub
<oberdan> ok and witch should be the value the one i wrote
<ovidiu-florin> quote: "You can try to Add "video=LVDS-1:d" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT variable"
<phiscribe> ugg did disto upgrade.  it ate all my widgets and various other minutia
<BluesKaj> phiscribe, ok update/upgrade again
<phiscribe> will do
<BluesKaj> bbl ..have to check other installs
<BluesKaj> Hey Daskreech :)
<randomatix> Hi, I somehow got a live translucent thumbnail of a certain window in the lower right corner of the display. Does anyone know what that feature is called? I'd like to be able to disable and enable it at will.
<xixor> I've never seen that.. maybe it is some widget or plasmoid?
<lordievader> randomatix: Do you mean the window preview? Perhaps you could give a screenshot?
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<randomatix> maybe. I think I may have gotten with a mouse slip on the title bar.
<randomatix> it hides whenever another window needs that space. Seems to work well enough that I'm guessing it's a real feature.
<lordievader> randomatix: Yes I think that is the window preview, System Settings -> Desktop Effects -> All Effects -> Taskbar Thumbnails or Thumbnail Aside.
<randomatix> lordievader: Thanks! It seems to be Thumbnail Aside. Meta-Ctrl-T by default.
<randomatix> Seems like a useful feature for monitoring windows with changing content.
<Mehrab_> hi
<Mehrab_> I just installed properiatary driver for my ati graphic driver. after that i can't left click with touchpad. and when I try to go to touchpad settings via systemsettings it just crashes
<Mehrab_> what should I do?
<BluesKaj> Mehrab_, from the ati website ? ..dunno much about ati drivers for kubuntu lately
<Mehrab_> BluesKaj: no, from a repository
<BluesKaj> ppa or a regular repos ?
<Mehrab_> BluesKaj: ppa
<BluesKaj> and you rebooted after installing , Mehrab_ ?
<Mehrab_> BluesKaj: I used the method from here: http://www.unixmen.com/ubuntu-12-10-and-amd-catalyst-problem-solved/
<Mehrab_> BluesKaj: yes I did
<Mehrab_> BluesKaj: I get this error when trying to open touchpad setting : http://pastebin.com/h3Kc3TKk
<BluesKaj> Mehrab_, open the konsole and run this , then pastebin the result , sudo lshw -C video
<Mehrab_> BluesKaj: here it is: http://pastebin.com/quCQuCWc
<BluesKaj> ok Mehrab_ I thought you might have hybrid graphics , one low level gpu and another for higher graphical loads..but I see you have a straight forward hd4200 ati gpu , the should work with the fglrx driver
<Mehrab_> BluesKaj: yes, the graphic is working fine. the problem is touchpad
<BluesKaj> Mehrab_, have you updated/upgraded and dist-upgrade ,and yes the graphics and touchpad are directly related
<Mehrab_> BluesKaj: upgrade --> yes    - dist-upgrade --> No
<BluesKaj> Mehrab_, ok , do you have this installed , touchpad configuration tool (synaptiks) ?
<Mehrab_> BluesKaj: this is weired. I thought it is installed. but now when I performed apt-get install synaptiks it says: unable to locate the package
<BluesKaj> Mehrab_, open muon and look for touchpad configuration tool
<BluesKaj> and make sure you have all the repositories enabled , like partners and extras
<Mehrab_> BluesKaj: it is installed
<BluesKaj> Mehrab_, have youtried setting up the touchpad in Kmenu>Computer System Settings>Input Devices>touchpad
<Mehrab_> BluesKaj: yes when click on touchpad it crashes and closes
<BluesKaj> and you've updated/upgrades , maybe you should dist-upgrade as well , upgrading the the existing kde packages might help
<BluesKaj> Mehrab_,^
<invariant> How do I load xmodmap ~/.xmodmap at start of KDE?
<invariant> I already placed the command in a file in ~/.kde/env to no effect.
<Mehrab_> BluesKaj: I did that too
<BluesKaj> invariant, how about system settings>startup and shutdown
<invariant> BluesKaj, it refers to the file I was talking about, but it doesn't get applied somehow.
<genii-around> Sounds like bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptiks/+bug/1002736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1002736 in synaptiks (Ubuntu) "[xorg-edgers] Synaptics driver crashes KDE touchpad control module" [Medium,Triaged]
<BluesKaj> Mehrab_, then I'm out of ideas
<invariant> BluesKaj, is there something which undoes xmodmap settings in general kde settings?
<Mehrab_> BluesKaj: :) OK. Thank you very much anyway
<BluesKaj> Mehrab_, check out the post above by' genii-around
<Mehrab_> BluesKaj: again thanks
<BluesKaj> invariant, http://askubuntu.com/questions/29603/how-do-i-clear-xmodmap-settings
<BluesKaj> BBL...
<genii-around> Mehrab_: We may get some assistance in an hour about the touchpad issue, the fellow is away from his computer until then.
<NothingSpectacul> helo
<NothingSpectacul> i have kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> hello is there a way to search for a string only inside a specific node in an xml file? Eighter in kate, or any other text editor
<NothingSpectacul> yes
<DarthFrog> ovidiu-florin:  "grep" is your friend.
<ovidiu-florin> DarthFrog: but how do i limit it inside a node?
<DarthFrog> ovidiu-florin: Or use vi.  Search for the start of the node.  then search for your string.
<ovidiu-florin> DarthFrog: I can do this in any text editor
<DarthFrog> Yeah, but vi is the best text editor.  :-)
<ovidiu-florin> but how do I do this withought having to move the coursor?
<NothingSpectacul> you could offer a younger sibling a monetary reward for finding it for you
<ovidiu-florin> DarthFrog: that is a personal prefference
<NothingSpectacul> while you brew some tea
<ovidiu-florin> NothingSpectacul: :) funny
<DarthFrog> ovidiu-florin:  yes it is.  But it's the correct one. :-)
<DarthFrog> ovidiu-florin: you could open the file in a second buffer and do the search there.
<NothingSpectacul> helo basso
<ovidiu-florin> fourtannetly the node is not so big, so Ill just copy the node in a new file
<ovidiu-florin> but this is not a solution
<XiaYixuan> hi
<XiaYixuan> are you very clever when it comes to proxies?
<XiaYixuan> I want that it decides if the proxy is needed
<XiaYixuan> or it's all good if I just need to decide on the right internet profile
<XiaYixuan> but it shouldn't be like rewriting the /etc/environment file each time I change my internet connection
<XiaYixuan> so, what say you?
<avihay> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<XiaYixuan> do you have a solution?
<avihay> I don't regularly use proxy, and I generally had bad luck with using it
<XiaYixuan> I see
<XiaYixuan> I'm forced to use a proxy
<XiaYixuan> my dormitory only provides connections with a proxy. otherwise I can't acces the internet
<XiaYixuan> however, when at home, there's no proxy
<XiaYixuan> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Daskreech> hi BluesKaj:)
<Ab3L> hello
<vbgunz> I experienced random freezes yesterday. Complete freezes that locked everything up and only a hard reboot would solve. Anyhow, I think blasklisting sp5100_tco to fix some errors actually caused the freezes. It may be to early to tell but un-blacklisting sp5100_tco and so far, I'm feeling better after a day
<Ab3L> i've a problem with icons for some months yet. in particular with the application "Radio Tray". When the application runs, its icon should be in the panel. But at this place there is a question mark (?). Do you know where can change the question mark with the original icon? Is there a config file to delete/change?
<vbgunz> anyone messing with the Steam beta? I'm messing with it but lately the fonts are unreadable diffused rectangles. Where is steam getting its fonts from?
<Tygart> Ab3L: change your icon set, or you can change the icon by right clicking > Properties then click the icon that shows in the box
<vbgunz> I figured it out, it seems if you have a .fonts directory in your home directory, steam breaks :/
<Tygart> Ab3L: (FYI) some of the icon sets will not have an Icon for all the programs so you will need to edit each icon like I said or choose another Icon set..
<Ab3L> Tygart: ok. but where should i find where to rightclick?
<Ab3L> Tygart: in the kickoff menu? or where else?
<Tygart> you can find the applications in /usr/share/Applications
<Tygart> look there I could be wrong
<Tygart> No wrong place. Sorry!
<Tygart> Ab3L: I am not sure were to change the application Icons. Try changing your icon set and see how that looks.. I am going away from the computer.
<Ab3L> Tygart: in that folder I can find the right icons, those i like to have in the panel. i'll try to change the icon set. thank you.
<invariant> ovidiu-florin, you want to use an xpath implementation.
<ovidiu-florin> invariant: thanks for your help
<ovidiu-florin> I've found my solution in Qt Creator by using bookmarks
<DarthFrog> http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-kubuntu-12.10
<polaris_> Hello
<ovidiu-florin> DarthFrog: why does he install synaptic? you have Muon Package manager
<ovidiu-florin> was that removed in quetzal?
<vbgunz> I've got ubuntu software-center on kubuntu and am at the ubuntu online store looking at the latest humble bundle. When I click to install 'splice', chrome launches xdg-open apt://splice but I get an error 'could not find package splice'... what's going on?
<OerHeks> vbgunz_, why did you install ubuntu-software-centre?
<invariant> Why can't they just write preseed instructions instead of a HOWTO?
<vbgunz_> OerHeks: I understood it to be the only way to install humble bundle purchases, not intuitive if I'm wrong :(
<OerHeks> vbgunz_, you need a trick to make it work, installing without ubuntu-gnome stuff, remove software centre, and re-install it with >  sudo apt-get install software-center --no-install-recommends
<vbgunz_> OerHeks: will I still have an interface for my purchases?
<OerHeks> that would skip the gnome part, but kubutnu has nos splice ( tool to install a kernel without reboot)
<vbgunz_> OerHeks: splice is a game from the latest humble bundle
<OerHeks> oh oke
<OerHeks> answer found > http://www.gogogeekboy.com/2012/07/installing-ubuntu-software-center-kubuntu-12-04/
<OerHeks> "After that you will be able to get all your previously purchase games and other applications without a hitch… Well, maybe a little glitch here and there. " good luck
<vbgunz_> haha, Ok, I'll look into it, I don't know why but I don't like using any non-native interface so I'll definitely give it a go
<OerHeks> can't you login @ humble and download the games ??
<OerHeks> They should give support, one reason i switched to kubuntu, no commercial stuff we volunteers need to support
<hike> hi all! I have a problem with my kubuntu 12.04  on my laptop. Kubuntu could not connect to Wifi, but can see all AP around. What problem can be?
<hike> Windows working perfectly with this nic
<ovidiu-florin> hello, I have a dell inspiron 1564 that uses a proprietary driver for the wireless network card. I have Kubuntu 12.04. I updated today to the kernel 3.2.0.33. Since then I cannot use the wireless any more. A look in the 'Aditional Drivers' reveals that the driver is not installed. If I try to enable it, I get an error and this is what the log outputs: http://paste.kde.org/607568/
<xwalk> ovidiu-florin: From the looks of it you're using a Broadcom chipset. Is that correct?
<ovidiu-florin> xwalk: yes
<xwalk> ovidiu-florin: Well, just looking at the log files and seeing "blacklisted" numerous times throughout makes me think that the b43 module you need is blacklisted. Can you post the contents of your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf for me?
<ovidiu-florin> one moment
<ovidiu-florin> xwalk: here you go: http://paste.kde.org/607580/
<Marius80> hi
<Marius80> I've just been sent here from the #kde channel since the bug seams only to show up on kubuntu,  not on other distributions like opensuse
<Marius80> the problem is:
<Marius80> when I open krunner (ALT+F2)  I enter a command like  ... let's say:  "kwrite"
<Marius80> normally,  one time ENTER should be enough
<xwalk> ovidiu-florin: Hmm. Well that seems correct. Give me one moment. It's been a while since I've done anything with modprobe.
<yofel> Marius80: kde bug 309787
<Marius80> the bug is,  that I have to press ENTER multiple times (2-3 times) to get the program opened
<ubottu> KDE bug 309787 in general "Krunner does not execute program when press ENTER" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=309787
<SIR_Taco__> Marius80: not a kubuntu issue: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=309787
<Marius80> yofel, thank you VERY much!!!!
<Marius80> yofel, because of my broken english,  I was not able to name the bug and find the bug number
<Marius80> thank you!
<xwalk> ovidiu-florin: I'm also seeing from the log you posted that kmod is disabled. That may have something to do with it, though I'm not completely sure.
<ovidiu-florin> xwalk: I've just notised that the sound is also gone
<ovidiu-florin> xwalk: actualy it's not gone. It works... kind of... the sound is interupted
<Marius80> yofel, SIR_Taco__ ok,  I've read the whole bug report.... but I still have no clue how to solve it
<SIR_Taco__> Marius80: unforutnately, it seems it will be fixed next kde release
<yofel> by waiting an hour, a fixed package will be in the ppa soon
<yofel> SIR_Taco__: too annoying, patch is imported
<SIR_Taco__> or that :)
<SIR_Taco__> yofel: good to hear... it has been driving me crazy
<yofel> ack
<xwalk> Well it looks like according to this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125529/wireless-doesnt-work-on-a-broadcom-bcm4312 you can try the command "sudo apt-get install firmware-b34-installer" and that may fix the wireless issue on reboot. It's a shame I've never run into this problem with my Broadcom wireless card. I might know more about the problem in that case.
<xwalk> ovidiu-florin: ^
<ovidiu-florin> xwalk: I suppose you also have a Dell ?
<xwalk> I actually have a Lenovo 4446 with the BCM4312.
<ovidiu-florin> xwalk: cannot find firmware-b34... only b43
<xwalk> ovidiu-florin: Run this command> "apt-cache search b43". The package you would want according to that link would be the very first one.
<Marius80> yofel, Is the expression "by waiting an hour" a figure of speech or are we really talking about an hour?
<yofel> what release are you on?
<ovidiu-florin> xwalk: you misspelled, it's actually b43 not b34
<Marius80> yofel, 12.04  LTS
<xwalk> ovidiu-florin: Ah, yes my mistake.
<Marius80> KDE version is 4.8.5
<yofel> 4.8? That's at least not affected by the mentioned bug
<Marius80> but I also do have this bug here
<SIR_Taco__> it was a regression... but not sure where it came up originally, could have been around there
<yofel> a regression in 4.9, not 4.8
<Marius80> so what does that mean to me now?
<yofel> Marius80: so the entry does eventiually work, but only if you press multiple times?
<Marius80> yofel, exactly
<Marius80> I am going to describe it
<Marius80> at first some informations about the settings:
<Marius80> Text Completion -> Dropdown List
<Marius80> User Interface -> Free floating window
<Marius80> User Interface -> Command oriented
<Marius80> I type kwr   and the dropdown list offers  "kwrite"
<Marius80> I use the arrow down key and select "kwrite" from the dropdown and press ENTER
<Marius80> result:  the dropdown list disappears,  the word "kwrite" stands in the input field,  but nothing happened
<Marius80> then I press ENTER again,  and an area expands with a cogwheel symbol and the text "Run kwrite" next to it
<Marius80> then I press ENTER again  and kwrite starts
<Marius80> this bug does not always happen
<Marius80> sometimes,  it starts at the first try
<Marius80> sometimes,  it needs 2 enter
<yofel> sorry, at least I don't remember such behaviour with 4.8, and I'm not sure what would cause it..
<Marius80> yofel, can I upgrade to KDE 4.9 ?
<Marius80> yofel, I am running 12.04 LTS
<yofel> Marius80: you can http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.9.3
<Marius80> yofel, ok,  and after this upgrade,  I will have the other bug mentioned before, right?  ;-)
<Marius80> yofel, the kubuntu backports are already in my sources.list
<Marius80> what is the name of the package I need?
<yofel> can you please go to dolphin or so and open Help->About KDE?
<yofel> and tell me your platform version?
<Marius80> KDE 4.8.5
<Marius80> yofel, actually it says:  "KDE - Be Free!    Platform Version 4.8.5 (4.8.5)"
<yofel> ok, so it's 4.8
<yofel> open muon-updater from krunner and look for updates if the ppa is already enabled
<Marius80> yofel, sorry for bothering you,  but I would prefer the shell
<yofel> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Marius80> yofel, a dist-upgrade would bring me kubuntu 12.10, right?
<yofel> no
<yofel> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Marius80> yofel, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=aTYmyXMa
<Marius80> beside others,  this line is in my sources.list:
<Marius80> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Marius80> this is the backports line, right?
<yofel> aaah
<yofel> nope
<Marius80> oh, sorry
<yofel> that's the official backports archive, 4.9.3 is in kubuntu's backports PPA
<Marius80> oh I see
<Marius80> sorry
<Marius80> what line shall I add?
<Marius80> is this the launchpad repository?
<yofel> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Marius80> yofel, ok,  really sorry for asking,  but...  my sources.list  did _not_ change
<yofel> it adds a new file in sources.list.d
<Marius80> I made a backup of my old sources.list,  and they are exactly the same
<yofel> feel free to copy the deb lines over and remove the file if you want everything in one file
<Marius80> oh,  great... found it
<Marius80> yep, I will do so
<ovidiu-florin> xwalk: sorry I dissapeared, X crashed, and had to rebot in recovery and uninstall fglrx.... again...
<Marius80> yofel, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=YB5RucSU
<Marius80> yofel, nothing to see from kde 4.9
<yofel> you did run update again?
<Marius80> yes
<yofel> Marius80: can you please pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy'?
<Marius80> yofel, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=NzEudjcy
<yofel> well, I can already see that there's no ppa.launchpad.net in there, so something went wrong when editing the sources
<Marius80> yofel, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=2DkBj8vA
<ovidiu-florin> xwalk: reboot, again, brb
<yofel> can you pastebin your sources list too please?
<Marius80> erm, you are right
<Marius80> I pasted the stuff to my backup of the sources.list
<yofel> heh
<Marius80> sorrryyyy :(
<yofel> np, happens :D
<Marius80> since I started to program (perl, php,  whatever)  and something goes wrong,  the first thing to check for me is always:
<Marius80> Am I editing the right file?
<Marius80> yofel, me again... a bad error now...
<Marius80> yofel, pastebin.com/raw.php?i=PwzF5kX6
<yofel> that looks like aptitude being stupid, try apt-get
<Marius80> oh my goodness,  I pressed enter by a mistake
<Marius80> lol it is installing and removing stuff now
<Marius80> partyyy
<yofel> it'll only remove kdegames, make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed later
<yofel> or rather kdegames, kubuntu-desktop isn't even being removed
<Marius80> yofel, look that I said "yes" to by a mistake
<Marius80> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=GwwcYsyh
<yofel> well, *that* solution is fine
<Marius80> not sure about that
<yofel> it removes some old libraries (OK) and old kernel headers (OK)
<Marius80> my gf will not be happy about having removed all the games
<yofel> in this solution they're not removed
<Marius80> oh, I see:  libkdegames6
<Marius80> yofel, thank you very much so far,  after the update has finished,  I'll tell you the result
<yofel> Marius80: you'll suffer from the mentioned bug until this is published: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+sourcepub/2790899/+listing-archive-extra
<Marius80> yofel, great,  so I jumped out of the frying pan into the fire
<yofel> nah, it does still kinda work, just doesn't like to use the same keyword again. I think you can work around the bug by using the arrow keys to switch around a bit
<Marius80> yofel, how will I find out then the bugfixed is released?
<yofel> just check for updates again in a bit
<Marius80> do you mean the  dist-upgrade thing?
<yofel> yes
<Marius80> thank you :)
#kubuntu 2012-11-16
<Marius80> yofel, I need to restart my system
<Marius80> see you soon
<Marius80> yofel?
<Marius80> yofel, exactly the same problem with KDE 4.9.3
<yofel> check if it's fixed with the new package once it's out, if not please file a bug
 * yofel is off to bed now
<Marius80> yofel, ok, thank you so far
<Marius80> bye bye and sleep fine :)
<xixor> sup
<afkael> Hi, I have two disks, one with kubuntu, another with Win7
<afkael> how to add the entry in grub to boot windows
<voidcomp> just did an update to 12.04.  Now no sound!
<voidcomp> ideas?
<frogonwheels> voidcomp: !sound
<frogonwheels> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<frogonwheels> voidcomp: You might suggest what you've tried/observed.  Have you run alsamixer - checked the sound levels - is there a sound card detected, what is it, etc, etc.
<voidcomp> yes, alsamixer  has been checked
<voidcomp> yes, card is detected
<voidcomp> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<voidcomp> what gets me is everything was working just fine before
<voidcomp> guess that's what i get for upgrading
<voidcomp> crap
<xixor> :(
<voidcomp> no biggy, i did a drive image prior.  I've learned :)
<xixor> you opened up kmix
<xixor> and made sure the right audio device is the default?
<xixor> I know the "Master channel" of the playback devices was set to the wrong device for me
<xixor> because my GPU has an HDMI digital stereo output
<xixor> so nthing was working, and the volume on the taskbar wasn't changing the right sound source
<xixor> and try running alsamixer from the command line, make sure nothing is mutted
<voidcomp> ok, will keep those suggestions in mind
<muji> hello fellas, anyone know how i can use the controls of my beats tour on amarok?
<Guest68160> join #bologna
<thelionroars> I did :)
<thelionroars> it was empty :)
<SIR_Taco_> #bacon is always better
<thelionroars> everything is better with bacon
<thelionroars> unless you are a pig...
<SIR_Taco_> exactly
<DarthFrog> Bacon!  Yum.
<food1> where is the mouse acceleration setting on KDE 4.9?
<OerHeks> food1, mouse settings, 2nd [tab] advanced
<food1> OerHeks, I installed minimal kde on Ubuntu . I don't see any kind of mouse settings on "Setting" excepted cursor them
<OerHeks> sorry then i don't know food1
<food1> i see some setting on "Device Input" but i don't know How i can make cursor control of mine .. Cursor go too faster suddenly
<OerHeks> form slow to faster or faster all the time?
<food1> OerHeks, For example when i am reading a PDF and i scroll down using my mouse wheel , It just go faster suddenly and pass 4-6 pages .
<OerHeks> in the pdf reader only? what reader do you use?
<food1> Okular , It also happens on Firfox
<food1> Perhaps like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/47100/mouse-wheel-scrolling-too-fast
<OerHeks> i don't have firefox, but you can try those suggestions tru about:config
<food1> what you use?
<OerHeks> only chrome
<chalcedony> i don't know where my husband is at with the kcalendar
<chalcedony> it's not displaying the appointments in the calendar part that he enters in the information box
<food1> Your Husband?
<chalcedony> food1, yes
<chalcedony> food1, yes, he can't speak and write, or understand speech
<chalcedony> he uses the calendar a lot
<chalcedony> is there something we can look at in kcalendar for why it's not translating the data over?
<chalcedony> anyone?
<chalcedony> please?
<tsimpson> chalcedony: I don't use kcalendar, but perhaps more people in #kde can help you
<chalcedony> tsimpson, ill try that thank you
<spidey_> mobile broadband tab is disabled in network manager. I have troubles connecting reliance netconnect in ubuntu 12.10
<spidey_> Can anybody help? ^^
<Mamarok> spidey_: you probably miss some packages, make sure you have the ppp daemon installed
<Mamarok> the package name is ppp
<iroh> what is the quickest way to transfer the documents on the internal hard drive of my laptop to another laptop temporarily so i can reformat the hd?
<Smurphy> f add another drive to the same controller type (S-ATA) and copy it over to another drive.
<iroh> i am not very compute proficient. how do i do that? my friend is letting me borrow her laptop to store about 100 gigs of data so i can reinstall win7/kubuntu
<Mamarok> Smurphy: I doubt he can connect a second HD, most laptops only have one slot for that
<Mamarok> iroh: rsync is the tool you need
<Mamarok> iroh: the syntax is probably "rsync -av /src/foo/ /dest/foo"
<Mamarok> where /src/foo is your home directory, and /dest/foo the destination on the other laptop
<Mamarok> now to connect these two it is probably best to have them in the same network, unless you have a cross cable
<iroh> i have a cable, also home wifi
<Mamarok> a cross ethernet cable? Because a regular ethernet cable will not work
<iroh> Mamarok:  ah... thanks for pointing that out.
<Mamarok> iroh: see also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_crossover_cable
<Mamarok> you will need to have a shared folder on the other side, with write permissions
<Mamarok> these links have more info on the subject as well: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/easiest-way-to-share-files-between-two-linux-machines-404524/ and http://askubuntu.com/questions/156169/how-do-i-set-up-file-sharing-between-two-ubuntu-laptops-on-my-wireless-network
<iroh> Mamarok: thank you. I will read up.
<Mamarok> iroh: for the use of rsync, this is also quite interesting: http://a1979shakedown.wordpress.com/2009/01/19/set-up-an-rsync-server-in-ubuntu-for-file-syncing-between-machines/
<Mamarok> the last link is a bit old, so check the comments for newer instructions
<iroh> Mamarok: thanks. I don't really know if my cable is a crossover. Most likely not. I read up on resync. my external hd failed, and it will be a couple more paychecks before i can get another.
<Mamarok> you can see if it is crossover when you check both ends, and it should be printed on in
<Smurphy> Mamarok: I do have a USB 3.0 or e-SATA on mine -> Dell Precision M4600 ... :}
<Mamarok> see also here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_crossover_cable
<Mamarok> Smurphy: I just use rsync to an external HD, and since it is USB 3.0 that is very fast
<invariant> All gtk3 applications that run don't display like they should. (For example, text is not visible, etc.)
<invariant> What can be done about that?
<Mamarok> but so is ftp and ssh
<Smurphy> Mamarok: Using a self written script to sync tro my NAS of Gigabit Ethernet (for Backups).
<Mamarok> invariant: change your settings in systemsettings -> Application Appearance - GTK+ Appareance
<Smurphy> If I do some partition manipupations etc. - I tend to hook up a new disk - and do it. Even sometimes, take out the HD from the laptop and hook it into one machine that has faster Interfaces to do the manipulation;
<Mamarok> well, that USB disk of mine is always hooked on the laptop, and it has a cron job running rsync
<invariant> Mamarok, the problem is that something which is supposed to be white is transparant.
<invariant> Mamarok, changing widget styles doesn't solve the problem.
<Mamarok> invariant: did you read what I just said?
<invariant> Mamarok, I even did what you said.
<invariant> Mamarok, did you read what I said?
<Mamarok> and do you use Oxygen as your default theme?
<invariant> Mamarok, no
<Mamarok> else this will not work
<Mamarok> because the widget stly oxygen-gtk+ is only for oxygen themese
<Mamarok> -e
<invariant> Mamarok, why doesn't it say that anywhere then?
<Mamarok> well, it should be obvious if it says oxygen :)
<invariant> Mamarok, it doesn't say that.
<Mamarok> it is self-explaining, why would an oxygen-gtk+ style work with a non-oxygen theme?
<invariant> Mamarok, no, it is not. Nowhere in the GUI is even the word Oxygen displayed.
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<invariant> Mamarok, I am the one who should be sighing.
<Mamarok> invariant: Oxygen is the default theme in KDE
<invariant> Mamarok, yes, so?
<invariant> Mamarok, if I click on GTK+ Appearance, I don't expect it to only work for Oxygen.
<Mamarok> and if the gtk theme is called "Oxygen-gtk+"; that suggests it is for adaptation tot he oxygen theme
<Mamarok> well, it reasonably can't work with other non-oxygen themes
<Mamarok> as those use other definitions of trnasparent, white etc.
<invariant> Mamarok, can you be a bit more precise in what you say?
<Mamarok> invariant: no, I can't
<invariant> Mamarok, are you saying that if I want to use GTK+ applications when using KDE, the only choice I have is to use Oxygen?
<invariant> Mamarok, I don't care how GTK+ applications blend in with the rest.
<invariant> Mamarok, as long as everything is readable.
<invariant> Mamarok, I think this would be the bare minimum feature that one could ask for.
<Mamarok> you can use Raleigh as another theme, but I don't know how that belds in
<Mamarok> and depending on thetheme you use you will have to modify theme settings probably
<invariant> Mamarok, why can't I just let GTK completely control how it looks like?
<Mamarok> nobody wrote another gtk theme, so you are free to do so
<Mamarok> well, use the gtk theme all over then, your choice
<Mamarok> it will just not loook that good
<invariant> Mamarok, I don't understand how I can do that.\
<Mamarok> invariant: you can use the gtk+ style for the widget style
<invariant> Mamarok, all I want is that KDE doesn't touch how my GTK applications look like.
<Mamarok> same place: system settings -> Application appearance -> Style
<invariant> Mamarok, I already said that I had tried about 4 of them.
<invariant> Mamarok, none of them resolved the background issue.
<Mamarok> well, then don't use the widget stlye at all
<Mamarok> so nothing will be changed
<invariant> Mamarok, how do I do that?
<Mamarok> invariant: which KDE theme do you use?
<invariant> Mamarok, qtcurve
<Mamarok> you do know that it is rather old, don't you?
<invariant> Mamarok, I like it exactly the way it is.
<invariant> Mamarok, I just want KDE to not do anything to my GTK applications.
<invariant> It seems that 'doing absolutely nothing' shouldn't be too much to ask.
<Mamarok> well, it does nothing for me here, sicne I didn't change a thing
<Mamarok> but I use Oxygen, which is the default KDE
<Mamarok> so if you use non-default settings, check with the author of QtCurve, that is not KDEs fault
<invariant> Mamarok, I am asking how I can completely disable KDE touching any inner pixel of a GTK application.
<invariant> Mamarok, as such, I am not interested in contacting the author of some theme.
<Mamarok> you don't udnerstand: you don't use a KDE default theme, so don't blame KDE for a change that is done by the QtCurve theme
<Mamarok> so if you don't want it to change your gtk, use the oxygen style
<invariant> Mamarok, if there is no generic way to control this, then someone made a software design error.
<Mamarok> the gtk apps I tried here look exactly like gtk to me, nothing modified
 * Mamarok gives up
<invariant> Mamarok, have you also tried a GTK3 application?
<invariant> Mamarok, because I do have a GTK2 application which looks correct.
<almoxarife> invariant: i am with you, you would think that with those high salaries they would do better software design
<Mamarok> almoxarife: what salaries are you talking about?
<invariant> He is being sarcastic.
<Mamarok> I know
<invariant> Still, it also implies that just because they are volunteers, they are free to create broken software and get a free pass for not receiving criticism.
<Mamarok> invariant: make it better since you apparently know how to do so
<invariant> I don't think everyone is a volunteer, though.
<almoxarife> i use qtcurve for both qt/gtk , no issues here
 * Mamarok wanders away
<invariant> almoxarife, with gtk3?
<invariant> almoxarife, it works with gtk2 for me.
<almoxarife> invariant: you are right, the guy in the back office that staples paper to the wall, he gets paid
<invariant> almoxarife, what's with the hate attitude?
<almoxarife> invariant: no hate
<invariant> almoxarife, hostile then.
<invariant> almoxarife, I am saying it doesn't work.
<almoxarife> give me a gtk3 app, so i can see some diff here to complain about
<invariant> almoxarife, transgui
<invariant> almoxarife, apt-get install transgui
<almoxarife> i dont apt-get
<almoxarife> i zypper
<Mamarok> almoxarife: you are aure you are in the right channel?
<Mamarok> sure*
<almoxarife> kubuntu/kde
<Mamarok> well, Kubuntu doesn't use zypper
<almoxarife> all the same
<almoxarife> thats alright, zypper dont mind
<almoxarife> invariant: what is 'transgui'?
<almoxarife> ic, a transmission remote-gui
 * almoxarife uses the kde app to torrent, ktorrent
<invariant> almoxarife, is that the result of your analysis?
<invariant> almoxarife, can ktorrent connect to transmission?
<invariant> almoxarife, if not, why would you ever even mention it?
<almoxarife> invariant: of course
<almoxarife> invariant: you mean in the sense that you(transmission) are u/l and i(ktorrent) am d/l the torrent i assume
<invariant> almoxarife, no, it can't.
<invariant> almoxarife, no, I don't mean that.
<invariant> almoxarife, please don't take this the wrong way, but you are assuming that I am the clueless user here, while in fact you are.
<invariant> almoxarife, please, do not respond to questions from people that you don't understand.
<almoxarife> invariant: thats fine, i am clueless why a kde user is fixating on a gtk app used mostly on ubuntu like sys's
<almoxarife> invariant: only because of the forum being kde related
<invariant> You are now on my ignore list.
<almoxarife> :)
<Guest8825> qiao
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<invariant> How do I set the location of the message which is displayed when notify-send "very long text here" is executed?
<invariant> Various applications use this, but it doesn't place it on one screen.
<invariant> If you have a multi-screen setup, you can replicate this behaviour by doing: notify-send "very long text here" very long text here" very long text here" very long text here" very long text here" very long text here" very long text here" very long text here" very long text here".
<invariant> Without the exact quotes :/
<lordievader> invariant: Maybe it works and maybe not, however the command "export DISPLAY=:0.0" or "export DISPLAY=:0.1" might help you.
<invariant> lordievader, on what does this depend?
<invariant> lordievader, it does not.
<lordievader> invariant: export DISPLAY=:0.0 should be the first display and :0.1 should be the second. I do not have a multi-monitor setup myself so I cannot test it, but if I recall correctly it was something along those lines.
<tsimpson> notify-send doesn't control where the message is displayed, that's up to the backend
<invariant> tsimpson, how can I control it anywhere?
<OerHeks> invariant, notify-send has limit options > http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/notify-send.1.html
<tsimpson> invariant: it's plasma that listens for the notifications, so its up to plasma where they show. probably depends on where the notifications widget is
<invariant> OerHeks, I am not interested in notify-send.
<invariant> OerHeks, I don't have a notifications-widget.
<invariant> OerHeks, the thing of interest are the KDE applications that create notifications.
<OerHeks> oh, my bad
<OerHeks> you asked about  notify-send "very long text here"
<BluesKaj> yes, I also assumed the issuw was the notifier
<lordievader> Same here, I also thought he was executing notify-send from a terminal. So what is your problem exactly invariant?
<invariant> lordievader, there are lots of applications which at some point use the kde notification frame work to send a message. These messages look exactly the same as if they are sent by notify-send.
<invariant> lordievader, at some point the "backend" decides where to put the message.
<invariant> What I want is control the location of the message in some way.
<invariant> If you designed it such that this is impossible, then this is a bug which needs fixing.
<invariant> I don't understand what was not clear about my initial question, however, which indicated this already precisely.
<lordievader> invariant: Have you followed tsimpson's advice/suggestion?
<invariant> lordievader, he didn't provide any advice.
<invariant> lordievader, he only said that it depends on the location of the notification widget.
<invariant> lordievader, I can see whether I can add a notification widget.
<lordievader> invariant: That implies experimenting with the location of the notification widget ;)
<invariant> lordievader, the notification widget only works for some applications.
<invariant> lordievader, this one is not one of them.
<invariant> I am looking for something which gives the same output as if notify-send was called, which means that if I can control what notify-send does via some "backend", I can also control it for this application.
<OerHeks> invariant, can't find notifier placement in http://www.kubuntu.org/docs/kquickguide/C/ch03s07.html
<OerHeks> Would be a nice idea, anyway
<OerHeks> I know Clementine musicplayer can control the position of it's notifier
<natalcp> ola
<xixor> ola
<bazhang> !pt | natalcp
<ubottu> natalcp: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<karihre> Ok weird error I'm seeing, I use autofs to mount home directories from a server (with the & 'flag' in autofs to only mount used home directories, not all of home).  When I'm starting KDM, it is extremely slow, and looking at ps aux output it seems to be trying to mount /home/kdm (which doesn't exist on the server) and if I disable autofs and only mount my home directory, it works much much faster.  Also this mounting weirdness seems to be affec
<GH0|Away> Would someone be able to help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2084781 I am experiencing all sorts of log file problems (syslog, dmesg, messages, user.log, etc) are not updating or logging. DHCP and DNS logging seem to have broken, and logwatcher is broken due to the other problems I am experiencing.
<BluesKaj> GH0:  is your internet connection working properly and are you using network manager ?
<GH0> BluesKaj: Yes, it is working correctly. I think I am using network manager. I don't have issue with network connectivity (connected to IRC on the same box), it's just a matter of logging issues.
<GH0> DHCP and DNS are working correctly.
<BluesKaj> GH0, ok good , so it's a log problem and not an actual usage issue
<GH0> Yeah
<GH0> syslog appears to be broken, I just don't know how to diagnose it.
<BluesKaj> neither do I , this is a first for me
<GH0> It seems the upgrade did more harm then good to my box
<BluesKaj> have you updated and upgraded since ?
<GH0> No, I thought 12.10 was the most up to date version.
<GH0> I have upgraded packages since the update though, yes.
<BluesKaj> I mean updated and upgraded the packages in 12.10 , there are several upgrades in the repos
<BluesKaj> ok
<xixor> w000t!  new kernel, 3.5.0-19, rejoice! rejoice!
<oberdan> hi guy's i have a problem  in my kubuntu 12-04 i still tyng to install chromium from muon but after 20 sec. appear a screnn theth told me "ANOTHER APPLICATION SEEM TO USING THIS PAKEG AT THIS TIME .YOU HAVE TO CLOSE ALL THE OTHER PAKEG MANAGER BEFORE TO ADD E REMOVE  ITEMS"
<OerHeks> oberdan, do you have terminal open?
<OerHeks> that could lead to this error.
<xixor> I wonder if there is a ghost/zombie muon, apt, or dpkg process running
<DarthFrog> or a stale lock file.
<oberdan_> so?
<Kvaks> What's the best way to synchronize text files (for note taking) between my linux machine(s) and Android phone(s)?
<xixor> Kvaks: both ubuntu one, and dropbox, have android clients... I'd say either of those would work quite well for that task
<Kvaks> Thanks.
<xixor> I've never used ubuntu one, but I hear it's quite good. But I've been using dropbox for quite a few years now
<Tygart> xixor: how much space dose dropbox give?
<BluesKaj> 2G for free,
<GH0> How can one reinstall syslog? Or is it even possible?
<xixor> Tygart: yeah, 2Gb.  I think ubuntu one is 5Gb?  My dropbox has 6Gb, I managed to refer a lot of people
<Tygart> Oh, I have been using Ubuntu one and the once from MSN
<picharras> :)
<Tygart> the msn one has 25gb free.
<Tygart> I got it before they changed.
<Tygart> picharras: Hello
<picharras> Hi
<GH0> Well, it appears as if syslog was actually removed from my machine. rc  inetutils-syslogd                        2:1.8-6                                      amd64        system logging daemon
<smiffel> some of you know why kubuntu 12.04 messed up with my mousewheel? regardless which wm... kwm or icewm the same
<smiffel> it's not as precise at it was still in 11.04
<smiffel> this is annoying in games...
<smiffel> i tried a few mice, not a HW issue
<skrite> hey all
<skrite> how do i create a keyboard shortcut that will launch urxvt with some parameters, like urxvt -tr -sh 40 -tint blue or some such?
<skrite> hey all
<skrite> how do i create a short cut to launch a custom application with parameters.. like conky -c testconfig.rc
<rork> skrite: do you mean in the start menu / kicker?
<skrite> no, it does not need to be in the start menu. they are some utilities like dmenu, etc..
<ledah> hello anyone known a good alternative to gnomedo or synapse for kubuntu?
<Tygart> skrite: have you looked at System Settings> Keyboard short cuts and gestures?
<skrite> yes, but they don't seem to work with commands that have arguments
<Tygart> o
<Tygart> oh*
<skrite> maybe i have something wrong here.
<skrite> is there a keyboard shortcut for toggling tiling on/off?
<Tygart> skrite: tiling?
<Tygart> Are you talking about it showing all your workspaces
<invariant> skrite, you should look into dbus.
<invariant> skrite, then define a keybinding using khotkeys calling your dbus command, if it exists.
<invariant> skrite, otherwise, find the code which currently toggles tiling and write a mini-C++ program which does the same thing.
<invariant> skrite, you can file a bug if the toggling of the state is not exposed to dbus.
<invariant> skrite, that's everything you can do.
<invariant> skrite, your question is completely clear, btw.
<invariant> skrite, it's quite annoying that mostly people who don't understand your question respond. Try to live with it.
<Tygart> Is there a way to extract packages from an ISO to place into another ISO?
<yofel> Tygart: if you want to modify an ISO see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Tygart> yofel: Thanks.
<Aison> hello all, I updated to 12.10 and now the login screen (lightdm) no longer appears
<Aison> when I login into the console and type sudo lightdm something happens but then i'm back in the console again
<Aison> when I type startx, X starts up with xterm
<Aison> so X itself is fine
<Aison> are there any logs from lightdm? I wounder what is going on here
<xixor> hi.
<Aison> Error writing X authority: Error opening file '/var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority': Permission denied
<laura___> I just installed 12.10 on my laptop. Is there a way to change the login image to a female?
<Torch> laura___: system settings -> account details
<Tygart> laura___: system settings> Account details
<Tygart> Click on the image
<Tygart> lol
<laura___> Tygart: Thank you!
<Tygart> Aison: you could try installing lightdm again.
<Tygart> sudo apt-get install lightdm
<laura___> Tygart: I restarted my laptop, and the image was still the same. It is a male silhouette. That is the one I wanted to change. Is there a way to change that one?
<laura___> Tygart: I'm talking about the login screen
<Tygart> laura___: the background image.
<Tygart> laura___: check System Settings > Login screen
<laura___> It's the little icon by my name. It's a silhouette of a male. I figured there would be a way to make it female
<laura___> Tygart: Ok, I changed the background image. I'm going to restart to see if that worked. Thank you for your help : )
<laura___> Tygart: Nope, that wasn't it either. It just changed the whole background. Do you see when you go into System Settings > Login Screen, and you see the person's face above his name? That's the picture I'm talking about. I know it's trivial, I just don't want to have a male's silhouette. LOL
<Tygart> That should have been system settings -> account details
<laura___> Tygart: I'll check again
<Tygart> Oh and you don't need to restart
<Tygart> just log out
<laura___> Tygart: That was the image I changed at first, but it only changed the image on the when I click on the start button.
<Tygart> I am not sure then.
<laura___> Tygart: Thank you for your help. I know you're right about changing it in account details. I wonder why it isn't changing. I'll just deal with the image. It's not that big of a deal
<dougl> is it dpkg -i packagename.deb?
<Aison> Tygart, I found the error: because I reinstalled lightdm, the old user lightdm was removed and added again, but the lightdm user got a new UID
<Aison> but the owner of /var/lib/lightdm was still assigned to the old UID
<surfn__> hi
#kubuntu 2012-11-17
<surfn__> I'm trying to configure rdesktop - what files do I need to install on the target machine to make this work?
<xixor> surfn__: rdesktop, the Microsoft RDP client?
<xixor> surfn__: I do this all the time.  The target machine just needs to be running the RDP server
<surfn__> Sorry, its a linux box, what do I need to install to run the RDP server?
<surfn__> xixor: does that make sense?
<zacarias> Is there a place (like an editable text fikle) where the application settings are stored?
<xixor> surfn__: RDP server only runs on windows
<surfn__> I've installed the rdesktop on the local Kubuntu box, but what do I need to install on the target (Debian) to rdesktop into it?
<xixor> surfn__: you cannot.  rdesktop is a client for Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP), which is a service that only windows computers have
<DarthFrog> !vnc | surfn__
<ubottu> surfn__: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<xixor> surfn__: there are some technologies that can do this for linux: VNC, NX, Xforwarding, Xforwarding over SSH
<surfn__> k cheers, I'll look into VNC...
<xixor> For the past 10 years I've used VNC, NX, Xforwarding.... none of them hold a candle to RDP
<zacarias> I set Gwenview to open on full screen (in a compulsory way) in the "special aplication settings". Now, I can't access the window bar of the application to turn the setting off, because it doesn't leave full screen. Any help?
<DarthFrog> zacarias: What happens when you press ALT-M when the gwenview window has the focus?
<zacarias> DarthFrog: Nothing happens. Should it show the window menu?
<DarthFrog> Try Alt-W.
<zacarias> DarthFrog: Again, nothing.
<DarthFrog> Hmm, strange.
<DarthFrog> Alt-F should help.
<DarthFrog> or Alt-S
<phiscribe> f11
<zacarias> DarthFrog: Hi, I managed how to do it: System Settings->Window Behaviour->Window Rules, and there it was for me to edit. Thanks anway! :-)
<DarthFrog> zacarias: Glad to hear it.
<Brustofski-Fan> 12.10 is a big improvement over 12.04. boot time seems twice as fast.. apt-get is faster.. not geting the kde errors like i did in 12.04.
<satyam> Hi
<Brustofski-Fan> hello
<xixor> Brustofski-Fan: I found 12.04 to be pretty unstable as well
<satyam> I use 12.04 and love it
<satyam> I put 12.10 on my laptop but given the difference in hardware haven't notice any performance differences
<Brustofski-Fan> from boot to login screen 14 sec
<Brustofski-Fan> think 12.04 was like 20 22 sec
<satyam> wow, quite a difference
<satyam> I'll have to get around to upgrading
<Brustofski-Fan> i know... Like windows 8 has about a 10 sec faster boot then win 7 did
<Brustofski-Fan> but 12.10 jumped from kernel 3.2 to 3.5
<satyam> have you used windows 8
<Brustofski-Fan> Yeah.. downloaded file share.. and a activation crack
<satyam> What's it like?
<sevenhill> satyam: just like all m$ crap useless
<satyam> I don't use windows and kind of selfishly hope it sucks, but I'd like to know for sure
<satyam> That's what I wanted to hear :)
<Brustofski-Fan> Desktop is cleaner.. The metro UI is different... But i download a program.. called start8. That gives the win7 start menu
<sevenhill> satyam: they try to make a market store like in android
<satyam> My KDE setup right now is the best windowing environment I've had in 20 years.
<satyam> They want to lock in people to their $
<xixor> satyam: KDE is pretty good, eh?
<Brustofski-Fan> Really all i need windows for is adobe photo shop CS5..
<xixor> satyam: it's no windows 7, but it's pretty good
<sevenhill> Brustofski-Fan: did you try with wine ?
<satyam> I use a very old photoshop 7 in wine, and CS3 in virtual box sometimes
<satyam> I like KDE much better than windows 7
<sevenhill> Brustofski-Fan: by the way do you restart your computer to start ps cs5 or are you using one of virtual machines ?
<Brustofski-Fan> Yeah.. about 5 times.. never get it to work... Going to put vbox on in a bit.. then win8 in vbox
<satyam> I can do so much more
<satyam> Virtual box runs programs very fast these days
<satyam> No restart
<Brustofski-Fan> I know. only thing i came across with virtual box and windows.. is video play back sucks
<sevenhill> i think next version of ps must be work on cloud so they can easily make its client for linux ( most of filter or other craps will do in their cloud servers )
<satyam> Interesting idea about ps
<genewitc1> how do i tell what video card my system is currently using?
<genewitc1> and/or is there better documentation for vgaswitcheroo
<satyam> bye
<genewitc1> hm
<Brustofski-Fan> Now find me a good clean gray theme for the panel
<vbgunz> Does anyone know how to shut up Instant Messenger up when it first launches? It somehow feels a need to tell me about 5 times it cannot connect to an account and when I check it, each account is connected. every single time and it's overly annoying :/
<OerHeks> to what service, msn messenger?
<vbgunz> I think every service, I get about 1 message for every account or atleast the messages pop up on full auto
<vbgunz> I'm checking notifications in system settings for instant messenger *but* I believe turning that off will turn off other more important messages that I should probably be made aware of
<OerHeks> are you on Kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<vbgunz> kubuntu
<vbgunz> I just realized I cannot shut down the instant messenger
<vbgunz> I'd probably have to kill it but I am having a field day trying to find the proper way to exit it
<vbgunz> running xkill and shooting down the instant messenger window results in just chilling and sipping a margarita in my system tray... really?
<vbgunz> that's a crazy app
<OerHeks> blame msn, i guess, heard it more before.
<ghostconn00> hello
<Barami> Hello.
<Barami> I have a question. Ho w to use ibus in kubuntu-desktop ?
<Barami> In the kde, gtk application can input by ibus. but. qt applications cannot input cjk by ibus.
<Barami> I had installed ibus-qt.
<Barami> What do i do?
<sevenhill> could you try this : open konsole then
<sevenhill> write : export QT_IM_MODULE=ibus
<sevenhill> then start an application for example kate or kwrite
<Barami> aleady setted to ibus.
<sevenhill> i mean start kwrite in that konsole
<sevenhill> because there were a small bug about fetching env before i'm not sure if it fixed or not
<Barami> i have tried. But.. don't work.
<Barami> only english can input..
<sevenhill> could you also try this : export XMODIFIERS=@im=ibus
<sevenhill> then start kwrite
<Barami> ok.
<Barami> Hmm.. dont work..
<sevenhill> is ibus deamon working background ?
<sevenhill> ps -ef | grep ibus
<Barami> yes. and ibus icon showed in tray area.
<sevenhill> which app are you trying on ?
<Barami> kwrite
<sevenhill> @Barami : is  ibus-qt4 installed  ?
<Barami> yes
<Barami> http://i45.tinypic.com/3460w2s.jpg
<sevenhill> @Barami : this is for ubuntu but you may try : http://code.google.com/p/ibus/wiki/Ubuntu
<Barami> yes.. i tried aleady.
<sevenhill> This ? : http://rail02000.blogspot.com/2012/04/kubuntu-1204-beta2ibus.html
<Barami> After installed ubuntu-desktop, i installed kubuntu-desktop meta package.
<Barami> sevenhill, i cant see those setting page.
<Barami> http://oi45.tinypic.com/240y6pv.jpg
<giordano> antonio ci sei?
<giordano> salve
<jahoval> buenos días
<jahoval> pues sí que sois habladores por aquí!
<jahoval> algún español, por casualidad?
<jahoval> o catalán? :-o)))
<tsimpson> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jahoval> muchas gracias
<Marius80> I've got a big problem
<Marius80> I installed KDE 4.9.3 from the Backports
<Marius80> since I realized, that this version is very buggy,  I would like to downgrade again
<Marius80> question:  How do downgrade to the "normal" KDE  version  kubuntu 12.04 has been shipped with?
<Peace-> Marius80: mm it's not easy
<Peace-> Marius80: you need to ... for example install another DE for example razor-qt or lxde
<Peace-> Marius80: then remove all kde stuff
<Peace-> Marius80: remove the ppa form your source list
<Peace-> Marius80: then reinstall kde from the standard repository
<Marius80> Peace-, I just found a posting on a forum
<Marius80> only problem is,  that I cannot understand it *LOL*
<Marius80> Peace-, they use terms I never heard before
<Marius80> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1378709
<Marius80> Peace-, actually I do have things like gnome here
<Marius80> gnome, icewm,  and trinity desktop
<Peace-> Marius80: you have other desktop
<Peace-> oh well
<Marius80> Peace-, do you know what this guy is talking about?
<Marius80> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8650035&postcount=6
<Peace-> Marius80: i know
<Marius80> Peace-,  can you explain it to me?
<Marius80> what is a leader?
<Marius80> what is left?
<Peace-> Marius80: listen you wanna install your kde yes or not ?
<Marius80> yes
<Peace-> ok so remove evey kubuntu package cuz you have gnome like secondary DE
<Peace-> then remove the ppa
<Peace-> then reinstall kubuntu-desktop that's all
<Marius80> how will I find out what packages belong to KDE?
<Peace-> wait a moment i guess i need to upgrade my page
<Marius80> will be back soon
<Peace-> Marius80:  do this sudo apt-get install $(apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depen/ || /Rec/{ gsub(/\,/,"") ;gsub(/Recommends:/,"");gsub(/Depends:/,""); print} ' | awk '{ printf "%s", $0 }')
<Peace-> it should work but i am not sure
<Peace-> this comamand get the dependeces of kubuntu-desktop package and converts it into a string that apt-get install should read
<tsimpson> (hint) you know just about everything KDE related depends on kdelibs5
<tsimpson> so removing that should just about remove everything, add autoremove and it should get rid of everything Kubuntu related too
<Marius80> Peace-, re
<Marius80> Peace-, thank you very much, I will try it out
<Peace-> tsimpson: good
<Peace-> tsimpson: i was thinkin to release a little bash script called kubuntu-kde-reinstaller
<Marius80> other question:  How can I install a package with a broken dependency?
<Marius80> there is a software, telling me that it needs a certain package,  but I know,  that this is not true
<Marius80> how can I install it anyway?
<Peace-> Marius80: You should not install it
<Peace-> cuz the package is not well done
<Marius80> Peace-, anyway,  how can I ?
<Peace-> Marius80: dpkg man google
<Marius80> hum?
<Peace-> Marius80: 2 link here http://lmgtfy.com/?q=dpkg+force+broken+dependencies
<Marius80> Peace-, that was the word ... "force" :)
<Marius80> thank you!
<Peace-> Marius80: teh force will be with you lol
<Marius80> thank you :)
<Marius80> I need to go to work now
<Marius80> thank you very much!
<Marius80> see you soon
<xixor> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<xixor> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<xixor> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<alf_> hola alp1
<alp1> hi alf
<alf_> quehaces
<alp1> hablar contigo
<alf_> mandame el pingüino
<alf_> si
<Lectus> Hi! My microphone is not working on Kubuntu. Can anyone help me?
<thelionroars> Lectus, have you tried setting the device priority in System Settings?
<Lectus> No
<Lectus> where's that?
<thelionroars> Click on the Start (K) Menu, the 'System Settings'. Select Multimedia which is under the hardware section
<thelionroars> In multimedia, click on 'Phonon' on the left, then click on 'Audio Recording'.
<Lectus> Ok
<Lectus> there's only one device in the list
<thelionroars> are you able to test it?
<Lectus> I tested my mic in a recording program... the problem is when I set it to rear mic it works, then it changes automatically back to front mic
<Lectus> which doesn't work
<thelionroars> strange. Is that after a restart or something
<Peace-> Lectus: so it's a proigram problem
<Peace-> not a device problem
<Lectus> I guess it's something with pulse audio
<Lectus> when it was just alsa it used to work
<Peace-> Lectus: pulse shoul dnot be the problem
<Peace-> anyway you can try with record -o test.wav
<Peace-> press CRTL C to stopp
<BluesKaj> Lectus, open alsamixer i the terminal , F6 to show all ctrls and make sure the inputs aren't muted (MM) , use the arrowe keys to navigate and the up down keys to increase / decrease the volume
<Peace-> then play test.wav
<BluesKaj> it's always best to start with alsmixer then setup phonon and pavucontrol (pulseaudio)
<Lectus> volumes are fine in alsamixer
<BluesKaj> und unmuted ?
<Lectus> yes
<BluesKaj> and
<Lectus> is there a way to make it set rear mic as default?
<Lectus> that would solve the problem
<BluesKaj> ok , install pavucontrol
<Lectus> I already have pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> Lectus, then set the imput devices
<mrlukeparry> I'm just wondering if anyone know's how I can test the kdevelop 4.4.1 packages
<mrlukeparry> I have downloaded them but it says external dependencies aren't met
<BluesKaj> mrlukeparry, best to ask in #kubuntu-devel
<mrlukeparry> cool thank you
<Lectus> strange... using "record" program it says /dev/mixer can't be found
<BluesKaj> do you have sound with your audio outputs from amarok or ...?
<Lectus> yes
<BluesKaj> Lectus,^
<Lectus> output is fine
<BluesKaj> Lectus, and you're sure your mic inputs are enabled in pavucontrol
<Lectus> yes
<BluesKaj> what audio chip is loaded in alsamixer?
<Lectus> it seems I got it to work now
<Lectus> it's set to rear mic in pavucontrol
<Lectus> and it isn't changing back to front mic
<BluesKaj> my mic experience rather limited , but sometimes a reboot is in order after I/O changes
<Lectus> I think I triggered the problem
<Lectus> when I set the volume too high of the rear mic
<Lectus> it changes automatically to front mic for some reason
<BluesKaj> Lectus, what about kmix settings , sometimes they don't follow the changes
<Lectus> kmix has the same settings
<BluesKaj> anyone else have any suggestions ? but a reboot may be order to make the settings stick
<Lectus> I'll try a reboot to see if settings stay in rear mic
<Tonberry> is the kde battery plasmoid supposed to have support for more than one battery?
<Tonberry> there is a tickbox that seems to do nothing
<Tonberry> and quickly looking at the source code seems to show only hardcoded references to Battery0 as a data source
<Tonberry> some digging showed that the feature was removed and readded recently so the new code has not made a release yet
<uberTaco> hiya folks
<uberTaco> I've got a weird one.
<uberTaco> So I'm using Kubuntu pretty happily on multiple machines. On this machine in particular (my personal laptop)
<uberTaco> qt4 fonts are...unpleasant.
<uberTaco> Most particularly, Clementine uses "Abyssinica", size 14. Which is huge.
<uberTaco> I know that it's using that font, because that's what it shows in qtconfig every time I launch qtconfig.
<uberTaco> I've used qtconfig to adjust fonts, but to no effect. After some googling, I found out about ~/.config/Trolltech.conf and tried manually setting that (no dice), checking its permissions (no good either), and deleting it entirely in case it was corrupted (still no help).
<uberTaco> I'm on 12.10, if that makes any impact.
<BluesKaj> uberTaco, I have to ask , but have you tried setting the fonts in system settings>app appearance>fonts ? or are you using Font Management in sys settings?
<uberTaco> BluesKaj: I've tried using the System Settings config
<uberTaco> and it works for most KDE apps
<uberTaco> it's just apps that are not-KDE-specific but are QT apps (like for example Clementine)
<tsimpson> uberTaco: install qt4-qtconfig and run qtconfig, you should be able to set the default fonts for Qt apps from there
<BluesKaj> uberTaco, i didn't run the qtconfig because it couldn't connect o X server on my system , but setting fonts in system settings as root seems to work for clewmentine , kdesudo systemsettings in the krunner
<uberTaco> BluesKaj: I'll give it a shot
<uberTaco> tsimpson: 10:49:52 uberTaco | I've used qtconfig to adjust fonts, but to no effect.
<BluesKaj> uberTaco, in he meantime qtconfig finally did work here as tsimpson suggested ..looks like it will work for you
<uberTaco> if only.
<uberTaco> that would be easy
<BluesKaj> then try the root system settings route
<uberTaco> just gave that a shot too
<uberTaco> no dice. :\
<BluesKaj> reload clementine
<uberTaco> okay, I realize I'm in a support channel, but I'm not an idiot. clementine is closed until I test settings each time. Change settings -> Launch Clementine -> Close Clementine GOTO 10
<uberTaco> gonna pastebin what my ~/.config/Trolltech.conf looks like after saving changes in qtconfig and then what it looks like after launching qtconfig again
<uberTaco> mmkay, here's after saving changes: http://paste.kde.org/609350/
<uberTaco> hm. it's staying the same after relaunching qtconfig, but qtconfig is ignoring font settings
<uberTaco> and qtconfig doesn't output anything to stdout or stderr either when I launch it from a terminal
<uberTaco> so no error messages
<kdebooth> Hello
<kdebooth>  Can I get some assistance in cleaning up my / drive?
<kdebooth> I have 22 mb free
<kdebooth> not sure how that happened
<uberTaco> kdebooth: start by uninstalling packages you don't need
<uberTaco> kdebooth: I'd stay clear of deleting things manually on your / drive, since there could be important stuff in there
<bjrohan> Helllppp. For a few weeks i have been recording my desktop with RecordMyDesktop, all has been fine. Today I did a recording and I do not have audio. When I open up Pulse Audio, I get  a response from my webcam  on the input devices. Where may the connection be broken, and how do I remedy it?
<uberTaco> kdebooth: in general, "du -d1 -h" (in a terminal) will show you how much space is used by each directory
<kdebooth> uberTaco: Suggesions for tracking down stuff I don't need
<kdebooth> uberTaco: I use ducks
<uberTaco> kdebooth: try this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/debian-linux-remove-unwanted-packages-and-files-to-reclaim-disk-space.html
<kdebooth> bjrohan: As in the webcam audio works fine?
<uberTaco> ! with caution though !
<ubottu> uberTaco: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uberTaco> not you, ubottu.
<uberTaco> anyhow, I guess QT just doesn't like me. :\ I've gotta leave
<uberTaco> thansk for at least trying, BluesKaj
<bjrohan> kdebooth: Yep. and I can play audio from my speakers. Only thing I did was apply an update this morning
<BluesKaj> uberTaco, it's difficult to know what users are doing so sometimes suggestions that appear rude really aren't ..spend some time in here and you'll understand :)
<kdebooth> He bounced BluesKaj
<kdebooth> bjrohan: what was in the update?
<BluesKaj> yeah , kdebooth , another quit while trying to reply ...it happens afrequently
<bjrohan> kdebooth: I dunno. How do I check?
<kdebooth> bjrohan: Apt logs?
<bjrohan> kdebooth: looks like gnome-keyring, krdc, kppp, libpam-gnome-keyring, kde-zeroconf, skanlite, kdenetwork-filesharing
<bjrohan> my RecordMyDesktop gtk shows audio as default. How do I know if my webcam is set as some kind of default
<kdebooth> lookin pulseaudio settings
<BluesKaj> bjrohan, also alsamixer mic input settings
<bjrohan> I found a solution in Google. Change audio from default to pulse. Not sure why it was working as default for weeks, and now I have to change it
<kdebooth> !info deborphan
<ubottu> deborphan (source: deborphan): program that can find unused packages, e.g. libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.28.8 (quantal), package size 101 kB, installed size 498 kB
<kdebooth> Hmm
<kdebooth> I'm on raring for some reason
<BluesKaj> kdebooth, did you run sudo do-release-upgrade -d by any chance ? :)
<kdebooth> BluesKaj: looks like I did and cancelled it
<kdebooth> I don't think apt-get remove is working
<kdebooth> Ok I have 16k of space left now
<kdebooth> everytime I delete something i have less space
<kdebooth> I have 12k now
<kdebooth> I can't tab complete anymore
<kdebooth> going to try shutting down the X server
<Torch> kdebooth: if you have your home for your user on the same file system as the root file system you'll at some point only be able to login as root
<Torch> kdebooth: make sure you know what you're going to do then ;-)
<Torch> kdebooth: probably a good idea to have a live CD or memory drive ready
<kdebooth> Torch: Different partitions. The ~ partition has 20GB free
<kdebooth> Hooray i have 40K free now on /
<Torch> ouch....
<kdebooth> I can tab complete again :)
<Torch> kdebooth: question is what fills up the root partition then
<kdebooth> I know I can't find it whatever it is
<kdebooth> ate like 7GB and I can't figure out where
<kdebooth> and apt-get doesn't work so I can't remove packages
<Torch> kdebooth: you could try manually cleaning out /var/cache/apt/archives
<Torch> kdebooth: that's just the cache, not the packages, of course
<kdebooth> I did already
<Torch> installing iotop is not an option if we can't install....
<kdebooth> yep
<Torch> how bad is /tmp filled up?
<Torch> the tab complete thing is fishy, that shouldn't happen when logged in with a regular user
<kdebooth> i currently don't have enough space to have a package and it's installed files
<kdebooth> Torch: not sure
<Torch> what does du -hs /tmp say?
<kdebooth> most stuff in /tmp/ I dont' have access to
<Torch> as root ;-)
<kdebooth> 32k
<Torch> ok, that's not it then ;-)
<Torch> what about /var/tmp ?
<kdebooth> yeah I kinda suspected
<kdebooth> 482
<kdebooth> Thats significant
<Torch> meg?
<kdebooth> Thats iptop space
<kdebooth> Meg
<Torch> i have about the same here so it's not unusual
<Torch> also, if you're missing 7 GiB, half a MiB won't save you in the long run
<Torch> no, wait, confused.... half a GiB
<kdebooth> +Whoopps
<kdebooth> almost confused du with dd :)
<Torch> ouch ;-)
<Torch> though the syntax is different enough to notice
<kdebooth> Yeah
<kdebooth> dd is obtuse on purpose
<kdebooth> Ok so I have KDE shutdown
<kdebooth> Can I blow away the kdecache ?
<Torch> yes
<kdebooth> It should just rebuild it on login right?
<Torch> yes, no worries
<Torch> you could also symlink /var/tmp to somewhere else, but i wouldn't recommend doing things like that until you get really desperate
<kdebooth> ok so I just deleted it and now I have 18 M free
<Torch> after restarting KDE?
<kdebooth> No
<kdebooth> after rm -rf && df -h
<Torch> hmm
<kdebooth> like before I'd remove something and I'd have less space
<Torch> you did try rebooting the machine at some point?
<kdebooth> I started out with 252 MB and removing stuff dropped me down to 16k
<kdebooth> Yes
<kdebooth> this is post reboot
<kdebooth> LIke I said somethign is filling it up but I can't find where
<kdebooth> at least I have install space now
<kdebooth>  lets see if apt-get remove works again
<kdebooth> Nope
<Torch> what's it say?
<kdebooth> It just drops back to the command line instantly
<kdebooth> I ran deborphan since /usr/lib is the second biggest dir
<kdebooth> after /usr/share/games
<kdebooth> It gives me a list of libraries
<Torch> what's in /usr/share/games? i don't have it.
<kdebooth>  trying to uninstall them doesn't give any feedback it just drops it back to the command line. Running deborphan again gives the same list
<kdebooth> Games I would suppose
<kdebooth>  Warzone
<Torch> did you install any?
<kdebooth> which ironically is one of the reasons I upgraded to 12.10 which kicked off this whole thing
<dougl> My Kubuntu is being retarded... kmail is sending emails with a reply address of doug@ubuntu - this is not my email address, how/where do I correct this 12.10 feature?
<Torch> wouldn't it make sense to remove those games temporarily?
 * dougl thinks 12.10 is not ready for prime time.
<Torch> dougl: set up your account in kmail, i guess
<kdebooth> I could but I can't apt-get remove
<Torch> dougl: it's using your login information
<kdebooth> and so far doing that results in my having less space when it actually removes rather than more
<Torch> kdebooth: but you _can_ move the games directory somewhere else for the time being
<kdebooth> Torch: Hmm should
<Torch> kdebooth: and move it back once the situation improves
<dougl> Torch, that was my guess too - where should I guess next?
<kdebooth> runing sudo apt-get update right now
<Torch> dougl: i don't understand the question?
<kdebooth> Torch: I think he means he checked that already
<Torch> dougl: in that case check again ;-)
<Torch> dougl: make sure there's only one account and that it's being used for sending mail
<kdebooth> 40M
<Torch> you might think about installion iotop again, but it will pull in half of python, i think, so 40 MiB might not suffice
<kdebooth> moving the games dir
<kdebooth> Torch: For a command line program?
<Torch> I've got to run errands now, good luck, maybe see you later
<Torch> kdebooth: for a complete language including a monster of a framework
<dougl> Torch, there is only one outgoing account adn I config'd use custom sender address to my correct e-mail address and it made no difference... outgoing email indicate return e-mail address is doug@ubuntu - how/where do I configure the correct email address?
<kdebooth> Whoohoo! Moved 500 Megs of dir and got 200 Megs free
<kdebooth> dougl: Oh return e-mail
<kdebooth> I set that up somewhere.. I forget where now though
<kdebooth> and I have no X server so I can't check
<kdebooth> crap it's dropped to 122 Megs now
<kdebooth> Im going to uninstall the Xserver and all qt and gtk libs
<kdebooth> lets see if it gives me any space
<kdebooth> dougl: I would guess it's either in Identity or sending account
<dougl> thanks guys I stumbled across it - appreciate the help.
<kdebooth> dougl: wher was it?
<kdebooth> Seriously? I have 500 Meg free after uninstalling near everything
<dougl> kdebooth, in identity under the general tab.
<dougl> my home directory is from a 10.10 install that I keep migrating to my new ubuntu installs and some stuff does not work quite rite
<kdebooth> dougl: Yeah Identity would have been my first guesss
<dougl> kdebooth, I never guess right the first time... I was looking under pop3 crap then smtp area... funny I will install new sound drivers before I check the volume - guess that makes me stupid, no worries tho I got you and Torch . Thanks again for the help :)
<kdebooth> dougl: :) just means you'll find the right solution faster than us sometimes
<kdebooth> Ok I just counted all my files and there is 5.5 GB of files on a 15 GB partition with 800 megs left free
<Tm_T> kdebooth: how did you count?
<ptomblin> There are a bunch of reasons for that - 1. files in directories you don't have permission to read, 2. files that have been deleted but some process still have them open, 3. lots of small files - the reported size may be a few bytes, but it really takes up a full block.
<kdebooth> Tm_T: du
<kdebooth> Tm_T: df has 800 megs free
<kdebooth> ptomblin: I was root. I rebooted. Thats a lot of files
<ptomblin> Ok, post your df and 'du | sort -n'
<ptomblin> (Actually, I think floodbot will get upset unless you use a pastebin instead of posting them)
<sgdx> Just installed Kubuntu 12.10 onto /dev/sda
<sgdx> have 3 other sata disks, one of which is /dev/sdd1
<sgdx> I'd like to mount /dev/sdd1 and use it
<sgdx> but created partition using KDE partition editor that came with 12.10
<sgdx> it mounts so only root users can write and use it
<sgdx> tried udisks --mount /dev/sdd1 but it mounts same so only root users can write
<sgdx> what the heck am I missing here? Google has not been all that friendly
<kdebooth> ptomblin: What do you want the sort -n on ?
<ptomblin> 'du | sort -n'
<kdebooth> ptomblin: yes but on / ?
<ptomblin> On the partition that you think is wrongly full.
<kdebooth> ptomblin: Don't want a du -x ?
<ptomblin> If the partition has other partitions mounted below it, then sure.
<kdebooth> ok
<dougl> I have a samba shared printer connected to my windows machine and when I  print to it from 12.10 kubuntu asks me for a password... printer does not require password so I just click ok and the print job prints - How do I stop kubuntu from asking for a user and password for a  printer that does not require it?
<kdebooth> sgdx: Do you have it mounted in fstab
<kdebooth> ptomblin: I'm coming this is taking a while
<kdebooth> ptomblin: do you mind if I split it into two pastes?
<ptomblin> Fine by me.
<kdebooth> ok
<kdebooth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1366005/
<kdebooth> That's the first part let me give you the full output for the second one
<kdebooth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1366017/
<kdebooth> ptomblin: there you go
<kdebooth> ptomblin: the first 16,000 or so files are all 0 size though they shouldn't be
<ptomblin> you didn't get any permission errors?
<kdebooth> Did it as root
<kdebooth> all the commands there are done as root
<ptomblin> ok, that's very odd
<kdebooth> du -x / | sort -n | pastebinit
<kdebooth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1366017/
<kdebooth> is the output from the terminal
<kdebooth>  Course this machine has been doing strange things like apt-get returning as if it has done something when in fact nothing has been done
<kdebooth> a lot of those are from linux-headers
<kdebooth> Wonder if I can remove those
<ptomblin> YEah, on my system, links like /etc/apt/preferences.d have some small space.
<kdebooth> The Dirs should be 4
<kdebooth> the hardlinks should be 8
<ptomblin> And there's nothing in /var/log?  Something should be shouting at you, either on the stderr or in /var/log/kern.log or /var/log/syslog
<kdebooth> not seeing anything jumping out at me
<ptomblin> weird.  Have you tried fscking the disk?
<ptomblin> "touch /forcefsck" and then reboot.
<ptomblin> or just use "shutdown -rF now"
<kdebooth> ptomblin: rebooting
<kdebooth> It's mounting network filesystems
<kdebooth>  I've never setup any network filesystems
<kdebooth> yay for bash regex expansion :)
<kdebooth> ptomblin: so whats going on?
<kdebooth> I'm removing the  linux headers files and it's about a gig of space though it's reading them as 0
<ptomblin> With me, or with you?
<kdebooth> du reads them as 0
<ptomblin> After fsck it's still reading as 0?
<kdebooth> removiing them actually frees up space
<ptomblin> what does "ls -l" tell you then?
<ptomblin> Are the ones that du says are zero length showing as zero length with ls?
<kdebooth> yes they are
<ptomblin> I'm amazed fsck didn't fix that.  Ok, at this point I'd suggest using smartctl to see if the disk is completely dying, and if not, reformat and reinstall.
<ptomblin> Sorry, I wish I could suggest more, but it sounds like the file system is complete corrupt.
<ptomblin> ^complete^completely^
<ptomblin> I've got to go feed my dogs, so I'm going AFK.  Good luck.
<kdebooth> Ok
<kdebooth> Running smartctl
<kdebooth> might as well start putting together a USB boot drive :)
<mint_> hello
<TheLordOfTime> olleh
<mint_> HARO
<artaeun> hi to all
<artaeun> would somebody mind giving me a hand with a little problem i've got with booting up kubuntu?
<artaeun> anybody?
<artaeun> would somebody mind giving me a hand with a little problem i've got with booting up kubuntu?
<favelier_> CC
<artaeun> would somebody mind giving me a hand with a little problem i've got with booting up kubuntu?
<Tygart> artaeun: Please ask your question
<Tygart> someone will try and get to it.
<artaeun> startx won't start correctly. "no screens detected error". I have an IntelGMA 3600 GPU
<artaeun> Tygart: thank you
<Tygart> artaeun: :-)
<xixor> howdy
#kubuntu 2012-11-18
<xixor> BluesKaj: we were discussing streaming media over samba shares the other day.  I came across this blog post just now:  http://www.jfdesignnet.com/?p=1281   has some info.  Apparently kio fallsback to copying the file instead of using the remote URL in certain instances: http://www.jfdesignnet.com/?p=1281
<unheeding> does anyone else use KDE?
<almoxarife> unheeding: yes
<unheeding> yay
<unheeding> friends!
<nawaal> hi
<nawaal> how do you install gnumed
<nawaal> on ubuntu
<nawaal> including postgresql
<nawaal> anyone who can guide please
<CruX|> hello when I'm logged into system on local machine in kde i have plastik style
<CruX|> when I start konsole from remote machine (via ssh -X) i am in oxygen
<CruX|> why ?
<CruX|> what needs to be changed to have plastik style from everywhere ?
<unheeding> has anyone had success with installing the KFaenza icons?
<xixor> unheeding: I was able to install it directly from the System Settings->Application Appearance->Icons page
<xixor> unheeding: it took a few minutes to install/download, I kept the dialog open until it was finished, seems to work fine.  I'm on KDE 4.9.3
<unheeding> did you use the .tar.gz file?
<xixor> no
<xixor> I downloaded and installed it directly from application appearance->Icons->Get New Themes.  T yped Kfaenza into the search box, and selected the latest version
<unheeding> ohhh!
<xixor> I don't know how to install icon themes manually
<unheeding> good call mate
<unheeding> i was trying to use the ./INSTALL file but it kept coming up with errors
<unheeding> thanks xixor
<calcmandan> hi folks
<unheeding> hello calcmandan!
<xixor> hi
<calcmandan> how goes it?
<xixor> unheeding: a lot of KDE themes/styles and such can be downloaded and installed directly from system settings
<unheeding> i had to compile one, have you tried Chromi?
<xixor> no
<unheeding> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Chromi?content=119069  check out the screenshot, it's a really neat idea
<xixor> unheeding: hm... that does look neat
<xixor> unheeding: here is my kde desktop: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/18/snapshot1.png
<unheeding> nice
<unheeding> too dark for my taste, but cool nonetheless
<unheeding> here's mine: http://i.imgur.com/raexy.png
<xixor> I spent an evening tweaking with KDE, now I don't really want to mess with it anymore... it works well enoyugh
<xixor> unheeding: looks cool, I like the icons.  Whic irc client?
<unheeding> that's Quassel, comes standard on Kubuntu
<Obsidian1723> nice
<unheeding> brb, have to restart for some driver stuff
<Obsidian1723> xixor: here's mine http://i.imgur.com/U7ZDX.jpg
<xixor> Obsidian1723: cool
<Obsidian1723> I run a dual monitor setup btw
<xixor> Obsidian1723: what is that greenlight/redlight widget?
<Obsidian1723> It's for monitoring
<Obsidian1723> One of many such things I have going.
<xixor>  use the system monitor on a hidden panel on the right-most side of the screen
<Obsidian1723> I just have all of my monitoring stuff on one of my 4 virtual desktops
<xixor> ah, I see
<xixor> so what do you monitor?
<Obsidian1723> logs, packet datagrams, processes, ports
<xixor> I don't monitor anything
<xixor> I haven't found plasmoids and widgets to be especially stable
<Obsidian1723> mine seem to be.
<Obsidian1723> sysklogd is a nice tool for monitoring with.
<xixor> That just watches logfiles and emails you or something, doesn't it?
<Obsidian1723> yeah
<xixor> I run a debian server, I used to have a bunch of automatic tools for watching the log files installed that would email me on every ssh failed auth attempt, etc
<xixor> eventually, I just disabled them
<Obsidian1723> well, if you aren't going to watch logs, verify info, no point in monitoring.
<Obsidian1723> Hopefully you didnt leave ssh on port 22.
<xixor> lol, of course I did
<Obsidian1723> Just moving that port will save a lot of hassles.
<xixor> changing the default ssh port is just security theater
<vbgunz> anyone know why smplayer will not automatically move on to the next item in the playlist?
<aj041191> hello im a new kde user and i would like to get help on how to achieve this setup?
<aj041191> http://kde-users.deviantart.com/gallery/37232101#/d5kn7gf
<aj041191> =))
<aj041191> what i mean is the global menu
<unheeding> it's a  widget, called "Window Menubar"
<aj041191> i see, what about this "be::shell" the are talking?
<aj041191> im searching for it but to know avail, i dont know how to compile sources, do i need to?
<aj041191> and also this bespin
<Obsidian1723> xixor: I would disagree.
<Obsidian1723> Security theater is taking off your shoes at the airport, which really does nothing to help make you secure. Moving the ssh port in and of itself does not make you secure either, however, if you monitor ssh both before and after moving the port off of 22, you will see a lot less traffic hitting on it after the port move. I cannot say the same real world demonstartion can be said about shoe removal.
<xixor> Obsidian1723: Yes, but seeing attempts on port 22 isn't a big deal
<Obsidian1723> Moving the port alone is not enough, but it is a huge start
<Obsidian1723> xixor: Anytime someone probes a machine or attempts to gai naccess, I see it as a threat and a problem.
<xixor> You've eliminated the users who can't use nmap.  Those "hackers" wouldn't have been able to get in your box anyway.  A simple nmap is going to determine the new ssh port. Your system isn't any more secure than it was before
<Obsidian1723> Again, that's part of it. Using portknockd helps, limiting what users can assh in helps, setting up throttling in iptables and ip6tables helps, using properly configured daemons like denyhosts and fail2ban helps, likewise with a good demarc protection.
<xixor> In the security theater analogy, it's the equivalent of taking away nail trimmers at the Xray scanner
<xixor> Your patting yourself on the back for eliminating a non-threat
<Obsidian1723> If you use portknockd, the port won't show as open unless you send the proper sequence to it.
<xixor> sure, I would agree with that
<Obsidian1723> xixor: to each their own opinion, but no back patting going on here... you consider it a non-threat if someone probes your machine, I consider that a threat. Different mindset between us.
<xixor> any machine on the internet is going to be probed
<Obsidian1723> Someone goes probing around my house, I consider that a threat too..
<Obsidian1723> and I likewise have protection there as well.
<xixor> I used to run portknockd, used to change the default ssh port, and a variety of things
<xixor> end of the day, I didn't feel anymore secure for the amount of hastle
<Obsidian1723> If security was easy, then it really wouldn't be security.
<xixor> I didn't feel like my security was increased.  ssh isn't a common vector for intrusion
<xixor> when you're running a public facing web/sql server and other network services
<Obsidian1723> and security isn't just a piece of hardware, software, or configuration, it's a way of living, thinking, acting, and being on a 24x7x365 basis.
<Obsidian1723> Well, on every box I've come across running ssh on 22, they are getting naikled pretty hard. I'd say that it's proetty common. Maybe not as common as say port 25 for mail relays, but common enough to warrant changing it along with some other measures.
<Obsidian1723> and when you are running a pubically-known and accessed box like a web server, all the MORE reason to secure it vs a home client pc.
<xixor> those machines are still getting hammered on other ports
<Obsidian1723> Well, the least amount they can get hammered on, the better.
<xixor> seeing a failed root login attempt on port 22 on ssh, sure, it looks alarming
<Obsidian1723> Ive seen a lot more than that...
<xixor> they're still getting hammered though
<xixor> you're just not seeing it in the logs
<Obsidian1723> Well, I have my box to drop packets not reject them, so they can try to hammer, but nothing will happen if the box doesn't respond to it.
<xixor> yes
<xixor> I think I had it set to block all traffic from that IP after 10 incorrect logins or something like that
<Obsidian1723> I do monitor that too btw.
<Obsidian1723> So I do see dropped packets.
<xixor> my website, www.xixor.net, demands the strictest of security protocols
<Obsidian1723> I have mine tighter than that, but yeah, throttling helps.
<Obsidian1723> You're running STIG?
<xixor> STIG?
<Obsidian1723> yeah, it's a security implementation.
<xixor> no
<Obsidian1723> http://iase.disa.mil/stigs/
<xixor> I haven't been that rigorous with security for a few years
<Obsidian1723> hehe I have. My last job was with a defense contractor. I just let the company for another one in the IT Security field.
<xixor> is this one of those network scanners that automatically tries a bunch of the common exploits on your system, and keeps a database of them?
<xixor> cool
<Obsidian1723> Yeah, fun times having federal agents investigate you all the time. whooo hoo
<Obsidian1723> I won't miss that.
<xixor> Obsidian1723: well, that sounds pretty intense.  Definitely outside the range of security experience I have had
<Obsidian1723> yeah its beyond what most people deal with, but it';s made me extra anal about security as well.
<Obsidian1723> Usually the less one knows about security, the more secure they feel, but the less they really are. I'm not saying that about you, but about people in general. When one understands it, they go down the rabbit hole and see all of the flaws, realizing nothing is ever 100% secure, just more securable than other things are.
<Obsidian1723> It's why I refuse to use a lot of technologies people use. If I didn't have to have a cell phone, I wouldn't.
<Obsidian1723> I don't do or use any social media, texting, no Internet access on my cell phone, no facebook, twitter, four square, linked in, myspace, etc.
<xixor> I'm security concious, I think I'm more security aware than most linux users.  I've deployed some clusters, and read about linux security quite a bit.  I use social networking and online services, usually sign up with a secondary email address, and a fake birthdate
<Obsidian1723> but you do it from the same machine that you do other stuff on?
<xixor> sure
<xixor> my resources are limited
<Obsidian1723> do you login to facebook and leave it open while you brose the web?
<xixor> probably
<Obsidian1723> well, one way to better protect yourself would be to setup a VM and do all of that stuff from there.
<xixor> and then I notice that some news site wants me to comment from my facebook profile, so then I logoff
<Obsidian1723> If you browse the web while using facebook, they track it.
<xixor> sure, they track it
<xixor> how else will they know how to give me advertisements that I want to see?
<xixor> what am I, supposed to look at advertisements that are drawn from a statistical likelihood model of what I might like?
<xixor> aj041191: try yakuake
<xixor> Obsidian1723: I will repeat what I just said
<xixor> sure, they track it
<xixor> how else will they know how to give me advertisements that I want to see?
<xixor> what am I, supposed to look at advertisements that are drawn from a statistical likelihood  model of what I might like?
<Obsidian1723> hehe avoid advertisments?
<xixor> I have an ethical objection to that
<xixor> the alternative is for online content sources to go to a subscription model, which I'd rather not have
<xixor> Obsidian1723: what do you do now?
<xixor> Obsidian1723: if you can disclose the details without having to kill me
<Obsidian1723> I work for a VAR, in the IT Sec field.
<xixor> cool
<xixor> I work for myself, doing geoscience consulting, programming, R&D
<xixor> Obsidian1723: I do a lot of high performance scientific computing.. I cut my security teeth setting up and securing small linux "beowolf" style clusters for solving geoscience problems
<xixor> back in the 1999-2002 days when everything was "beowolf" this, and "beowolf" that
<Obsidian1723> right on. I remember.
<xixor> but I was self-taught, and the computers were fairly low-risk... low-risk in the sense that, it wasn't defense/government/corporate secrets on them
<xixor> just a bunch of geoscience data
<xixor> and by geoscience data, I mean, absolutely raw geoscience data.  Measurements of electromagnetic fields measured somewhere in the world.  Even the people who collect them have trouble figuring them out.  The value to someone stealing them is nill.
<Obsidian1723> right on.. soundsx like good stuff
<xixor> Obsidian1723: yeah.  I write HPC computing codes, developing new and innovative algorithms for finding mineral deposits.  http://www.xixor.net/shot1.png
<xixor> Obsidian1723: here is a screenshot I like, of a "small" problem, 12 threads at 100% on a dual-hexcore machie, only 16Gb of ram allocated
<Obsidian1723> right on....
<Obsidian1723> everyone has their areas of expertise eh?
<xixor> yes
<xixor> I would like to run my own secure mail server
<xixor> I've used linux for 16 years now, and mail server administration seems like the only thing that hasn't improved in that time
<Obsidian1723> yeah, I started back in 1996 using Linux, but 1978 for using PCs in general.
<xixor> Cool.  I'm 31.  Started linux in 1996/97 with redhat, but quickly moved to debian.  Started programming in 94 with Turbo Pascal, 95/96 started programming in C/C++.  Started using computers with commodore 64s at about 86
<xixor> What were the pre-80's PCs like?
<xixor> Commodore 64's and Appple IIe's are about the first computers I can remember
<Daz646> Hello everyone, having a little issue with flash player when on youtube. I  seem to crash mostly when using full screen mode.
<Daz646> Anybody else getting this issue?
<xixor> Daz646: I have trouble with full screen flash videos as well
<xixor> Daz646: I'm using google chrome.  It doesn't crash, but it won't play them full screen
<xixor> Daz646: If it makes you feel any better, almost everyone on linux, and MacOSX has problems with flash.
<Daz646> xixor: with chrome i think the picture just freezes?
<xixor> Daz646: yes, exactly, just freezes
<Daz646> xixor: on mozilla it plays for a while then freezes
<xixor> Daz646: flash is an inferior technology.  The sooner we put the energy of getting flash to work various places into replacing flash, the better
<Daz646> xixor: i purged and then reinstalled and that sorted the issue out for a day but now back to normal.
<Daz646> xixor: Ok, im not complaining i went to linux from windows for a reason :)
<xixor> flash videos look like shit anyway, does going full screen gain you anything?
<Daz646> xixor: Yeah depending on which monitor i use. 1080p looks a bit off but 720 is fine.
<Daz646> xixor: i sit a bit far back sometimes aswell.
<xixor> hm.. yes, and flash videos don't resize as you make the browser bigger
<Daz646> Its no biggie i can enlarge the video
<Daz646> thanks anyway for the help i thought it was something to do with my settings etc first.
<ablyss> how to make the icons bigger on the dolphin side panel
<IdleOne> I am getting constant crash reports for akondi_maildispatch_agent every 5 minutes or so on a fresh install of kubuntu 12.04.1
<IdleOne> Any hints on how I make it?
<IdleOne> make it stop*
<OerHeks> IdleOne, edit  ~/.config/akonadi/aknoadiserverrc and changed "StartServer=true" to "StartServer=false", logout & back in would do >> answer from ajstone  http://forum.kde.nl/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=97385
<OerHeks> oh wrong, that file does not exist
<IdleOne> This is very annoying, I keep getting a crash report window every 5 minutes or so
<OerHeks> oke the file akonadiserverrc should be there, in ~.config/akonadi/
<OerHeks> just wondering why it wouldn' open on my side :(
<OerHeks> ah
<IdleOne> not sure but I just tried http://forum.kde.nl/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=97385#p206223 . Going to wait 5-10 minutes and see if that helps
<OerHeks> not akno but ako
<IdleOne> OerHeks: thank you for helping :)
<OerHeks> Should that service not restart?
<OerHeks> or does it auto accept new config?
<IdleOne> the service will continue to restart apparently
<IdleOne> I am not even certain of what akonadi does
<OerHeks> Oke, i learned something too, thank you
<Daskreech> IdleOne: waht's going on?
<OerHeks> full: The Akonadi framework is responsible for providing applications with a centralized database to store, index and retrieve the user's personal information. This includes the user's emails, contacts, calendars, events, journals, alarms, notes, etc.
<IdleOne> Daskreech: I am getting constant crash reports for akondi_maildispatch_agent every 5 minutes or so on a fresh install of kubuntu 12.04.1
<IdleOne> OerHeks: I tried the solution you suggested.
<IdleOne> hopefully it will stop driving me crazy now :)
<IdleOne> I tried the solution you suggested also*
<OerHeks> Will it stop all error notifications, also the wanted?
<IdleOne> OerHeks: no idea
<IdleOne> OerHeks: Daskreech Bug report if it might be useful to help me https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=310274
<ubottu> KDE bug 310274 in Mail Dispatcher Agent "akonadi_maildispatcher_agent continually crashes" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<Daskreech> IdleOne: That's what you are seeing?
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> that is my bug report
<OerHeks> looks equal to https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=309970
<ubottu> KDE bug 309970 in Mail Filter Agent "Akonadi problem" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<IdleOne> 30097 seems to be akonadi_mailfilter_agent
<IdleOne> they are probably both related somehow
<skreech_> IdleOne: Do you have debugging packages installed?
<IdleOne> skreech_: yes.
<skreech_> Ok just checking
<IdleOne> hah, you came out of nowhere'
<IdleOne> lol I just made the connection
<OerHeks> :-D
<IdleOne> think it might be time to sleep
<skreech_> Oh my net drops randomly
<skreech_> Forces a name change here
 * gnomefreak pours some bourbon on rocks and watches all the bugs on KDE :)
<skreech_> Always thought it was amusing that binoculars were part of the standard icons with Bug tracking software
<gnomefreak> there is?
<skreech_> most of the time yeah
<gnomefreak> never noticed it before
<skreech_> KDE still has bugs in it but nothing like the Glory bonfire days :)
<Daskreech> Back in KDE 3.97.x when you poured a glass of scotch just cause it booted :)
<Daskreech> Or KDE 4.0 to 4.2 when alt-tabbing would crash the kernel
<Daskreech> no wait it was the Xserver
<Daskreech> I think ssh still worked if you alt-tabbed
 * Daskreech hugs His_Dog
<LulzPirate> hey
<Daskreech> hi
<simplew> anyone that can help with launchpad?
<Daskreech> simplew: such as?
<ManDay> Which is a Video VoIP SIP Client for Kubuntu?
<Alarm> hello , i got a weak signal on my realtek 8187 wireless. i thought of manually installing the drivers from realtek . i saw on their website that the drivers are for kernels Linux driver for Kernel 3.0.0/3.1.0/3.2.0.  i have a kernel version 3.5 , would that be a problem ?
<walex> Alarm: try it and see.
<Alarm> my question is mainly if i can damage my os with that or if i can easily roll back
<Torch> Alarm: this can seriously damage your installation especially if you're unexperienced with kernel modules and drivers under linux
<Torch> Alarm: so unless you know exactly what you're doing, don't do it ;-)
<Alarm> well i don't but someone has to fix it :D
<Torch> Alarm: what?
<Alarm> i don't really know what i am doing, i will read some installation instructions how to do it .
<Torch> Alarm: if the code provided by realtek or whoever only works for 3.0.x, this will get messy
<Torch> (it _might_ just work, but it's unlikely)
<Alarm> i see
<Torch> Alarm: imho it's also advisable to not build and install kernel modules manually if it can be avoided in general. makes for a cleaner system and easier updates.
<Alarm> i just try to find a solution with the realtek chipset . my signal reception seems like 50% lower than on windows, i also see the download rates being redeculous , something like 5-10kb/s
<Alarm> many bug reports available on web , but no standard or clear solution
<Torch> Alarm: maybe there is none
<Alarm> :/
<Torch> Alarm: complain to realtek about it
<Torch> Alarm: but i'm just guessing here, i have absolutely no idea about this card or this driver or how well it works
<Alarm> its ok, i will make a small research on the web if i can find something. if not unfortunately i have to boot again in windows to work properly
 * genii sippity-sips
<ManDay> Please recommend a Video SIP Application
<genii> !info linphone | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: linphone (source: linphone): SIP softphone - graphical client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-10 (quantal), package size 75 kB, installed size 244 kB
<ManDay> genii: I take that as an answer to my question, i.e. a _recommendation_ ;) Thank you
<avihay> anyone changed to lightDM after the recent package update? (12.04) for some reason it took a while to change from KDM to lightDM for me, also, no obvious keyboard control, and it doesn't remember my username
<avihay> well, I changed the layout, that will hopefully solve the issue of remembering my username
<genii> avihay: You can also just take a picture of yourself and put it in your home directory with the filename of .face, it should appear in the lightdm-kde-greeter
<avihay> ahh, I don't like looking at pictures of myself
<avihay> keyboard only usability is more concerning for me
<genii> avihay: Do you have just lightdm installed, or the lightdm-kde-greeter ?
<avihay> I guess it's the latter, I had the kcm installed for me and all
<avihay> I'll check
<avihay> ya, it's installed
<avihay> well, qml creator is no real help, so is plasmate... I need kate and the docs infront of me to add tab key support
<ManDay> Does anyone have VoIP with Video running?
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<avihay> ManDay: if you find a SIP solution that work, be so kind as to drop me a line please
<avihay> works*
<ManDay> avihay: ok
<bismal> Кто есть здесь?
<phoenix_firebrd> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bismal> Hello! From?
<phoenix_firebrd> bismal: hi
 * OerHeks is typing from kubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> OerHeks: hi
<bismal> I'm sorry I do not speak, are you from?
<bismal> It generally is anyone else? Or am I alone here?
<phoenix_firebrd> bismal: You want help?
<bismal> <phoenix_firebrd>  What? Most of all I Nouzha some help! I've signed up and have not yet dokontsa understand what's what!
<phoenix_firebrd> bismal: did you try in #ubuntu-ru channel?
<bismal> many thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> bismal: welcome
<bismal> Only one problem here, there is no one has (
<bismal> Where are you from?
<phoenix_firebrd> bismal: I can't tell you that
<phoenix_firebrd> bismal: If you want to chat goto #kubuntu-offtopic channel
<bismal> try
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<dougl> hey BluesKaj - how are you?
<BluesKaj> fine thanks  dougl , and you ?
<dougl> very well - thanks for asking :)
<dougl> pretty quiet in here... I don't have anything timestamped so not sure if chat was recent or not.
 * dougl still has 404 errors in sources list and k-mail has 2 of every folder containing identical emails in  both sets of folders.
<TheLordOfTime> dougl, the sources.list 404s mean the PPA is not supporting the given OS or something, but that's usually dependent on the 404s.
<dougl> TheLordOfTime, ok, thanks - hard to correct?
<TheLordOfTime> dougl, depends.  pastebin the complete output including errors, i'll take a look
<TheLordOfTime> (usually easy to fix though)
<TheLordOfTime> (depending on the issues)
<dougl> TheLordOfTime, http://pastebin.com/fg8g4ffs is the errors... will do the complete list, was not sure if it was of any interest - sec.
<TheLordOfTime> dougl, give me the sources.list, and the items in sources.list.d/*
<TheLordOfTime> since its likely the PPAs are in the folder i mentioned
<dougl> TheLordOfTime, http://pastebin.com/L2rWLEJL is the complete output of apt-get update... looking for sources.list
<TheLordOfTime> /etc/apt/sources.list, and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* (everything in that folder)
<tsimpson> dougl: the team-xbmc PPA does not have anything publushed for quantal
<TheLordOfTime> team-xbmc/ppa  <-- that's why
<tsimpson> "http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found", and indeed "http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/" does not list quantal
<AMDAthlon> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<TheLordOfTime> tsimpson ninja'd me :/
<dougl> TheLordOfTime, http://pastebin.com/FmU8rStH is the list and contents...
<ManDay> Can anyone recommend a SIP w/ Video client for Kubuntu?
<TheLordOfTime> dougl, /etc/apt/sources.list.d/team-xbmc-ppa-quantal.list
<TheLordOfTime> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/team-xbmc-ppa-quantal.list.save
<TheLordOfTime> remove those two files
<dougl> TheLordOfTime tsimpson do I just delete the offending items or how do I correct?
<TheLordOfTime> then do sudo apt-get update
<TheLordOfTime> and see if 404s are back
<dougl> TheLordOfTime, ok
<yofel> apt should ignore entries in .save files though
<BluesKaj> dougl, no need for a ppa for xbmc
<yofel> (iirc)
<tsimpson> you can ignore the .save, apt only read the .list files
<TheLordOfTime> yofel, still not necessary if you remove the .list :P
<yofel> well, it is a backup file
<tsimpson> or use the package manager and just disable the PPA source from there, no need to delete anything ;)
<tsimpson> or edit via the command line and comment them out
<dougl> HEY!!! thanks guys :) I have been pretending not to obsess about those 404's for a few weeks now (they were secretly bugging the crap out of me) and now they are gone...
<dougl> thanks alot guys :)
<ManDay> anyone? Is linphone actually good?
<ManDay> I have my doubts, somehow
<dougl> ManDay, what is linphone?
<ManDay> a SIP client
<dougl> sounds good... skype of google whatever does not work for you?
<dougl> of = or
<ManDay> no
<ManDay> That's why I'm asking for help here
<avihay> I've head it's disappointing, but I haven't tried. skype getting to micro...commercialized, gonna have to switch soon, the current owner publishing a patent to wiretap skype also isn't reassuring
<avihay> to->too
 * dougl installing linphone
<ManDay> linphone is NOT a recommendation!
<ManDay> I think YATE is good
<ManDay> but I haven't tried it yet
<dougl> ManDay, technically speaking linphone sux!
<ManDay> I readily believe it
<dougl> lol
<dougl> how do you remove? - sudo apt-get purge linphone
<kyubotsu> proprietary amd driver made fonts look quite horribly here..   :-/
<BluesKaj> purge if you like but apt-get remove works
<dougl> gotcha BluesKaj - thanks
<kyubotsu> the system is working nicely otherwise.. ; i just finished a fresh install. memory usage is also lower than with unity,
<kyubotsu> AND , rekonq is finally working out of the box
 * dougl is happy for kyubotsu
<dougl> Nice when it all works out :)
<BluesKaj> odd , moving some media files from wife's W7 pc to my external drive ,, the speed started out at 6MiB/s for about 20 mins, now it's dropped to 2,2 and doesn't go any faster , the cpu is working overtime at 98% for some reason ...looking at all the processes , it seems to add up , butr all the process needed for simple transfer of files
<kyubotsu> rekonq was next to useless to me . now it actually works as i expect it
<BluesKaj> but why all the processes
<BluesKaj> kyubotsu, rekonq is next to useless for everyone
<xixor> BluesKaj: is it an NTFS drive?
<BluesKaj> the source drive is , the external is ext4
<BluesKaj> xixor,^
<xixor> I remember reading that NTFS drivers can eat up CPU... not sure though
<yofel> they can
<kyubotsu> BluesKaj: that's what i USED to think ..  ; much better nowadays, at least for me
<yofel> I once imported a mysql dump in a WUBI install, the bottleneck was mount.ntfs CPU usage
<xixor> BluesKaj: are these lots of small files?  Or a few number of large files?
<BluesKaj> I originally used NTFS on the external , but it was too slow and since most pcs in this house are ext4 , the ewxternal backup should be as well
<BluesKaj> xixor, my music files , mostly wav , some mp3
<kyubotsu> unity does work better with the proprietary AMD driver enabled though...
<BluesKaj> at this reate it's going to take 12 hrs
<kyubotsu> like FLAC files? that's some hefty media you're transfering there
<BluesKaj> I should have plugged the drive directly into wife's pc
<xixor> BluesKaj: as a test, I am copying a movie file from an NTFS drive on my desktop, to a 500Mb external 2.5" 5400rpm laptop hard drive, I get an average of 30MiB/s
<BluesKaj> kyubotsu, I'm not a mp3 fan , i have lot's of room so I copy cds directly without any conversion ...I don't understand ppl stripping 80% of the data from music files to make them fit on a pc
<BluesKaj> xixor, over your network , ot directly connected
<BluesKaj> or
<BluesKaj> ?
<dougl> flac?
<xixor> BluesKaj: directly connected over USB 2.0
<xixor> BluesKaj: I get the same speeds when transfering files between machines using Samba over wifi
<BluesKaj> xixor, I'm moving them over our local network
<kyubotsu> BluesKaj: portability. although most modern devices tend to count in gigabytes, most people prefer sacrifice some fidelity for quantity
<BluesKaj> kyubotsu, well, i'm an audio guy and audio quality comes first
<BluesKaj> I don't walk around with hps on blasting in my ears ...prefer to do that in my easy chair :)
<xixor> BluesKaj: I just copied a directory of mp3s from my samba nas storage, to the attached NTFS USB 2.0 hard drive, got 13MiB/s
<BluesKaj> xixor,  and how does that help me ?
<xixor> BluesKaj: it tells you that with a similar setup someone gets 6x the speed
<BluesKaj> I don't have NAS
<BluesKaj> aamof I think I ruined a mobo trying to install nas
<xixor> the NAS in this instance is just a usb hard disk attached to my consumer router.  Compared to a computer sharing files, its pretty under powered
<dougl> is there such a thing as mouse trails on kubuntu - still googling for the mac
<BluesKaj> well, good for you , but I don't have usb capability (server) on my router
<BluesKaj> xixor,^
<xixor> BluesKaj: this is offtopic, perhaps you should take this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> why i'm transferring files from windows to kubuntu and it should be faster , I think that's an issue for here
<kyubotsu> my comparison between 128 to 320 didnt yield much improvement at the headphone level . so they were right, 128 kbit/s is more practical for portability [read, internet : streaming]
<avihay> I get 5.7-6.1MB/s on samba and 5.3-5.4MB/s on sftp (ssh)
<kyubotsu> obviously your case is different to say the least , BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> kyubotsu, I avoid mp3 or other compressed music as much as possible
<kyubotsu> noted. just saying
<BluesKaj> dougl, FLAC = Free Audio Lossless Codec  ,,it's basically a compresased Wav file without any data loss
<CrazyD1am0nd> Hello, Newb here and loving Kubuntu so far. I have a strange annoyance though, and cannot figure out what is causing it. Occasionally ny screen will FLASH a pixulated image of a zoomed in part of my desktop
<kyubotsu> even then, 320 kbit/s mp3 's are still quite portable considering the 8 gigs of most ipods .. or other
<CrazyD1am0nd> Desktop effects enabled
<BluesKaj> kyubotsu, 8G holds alot of wav or flac files as well
<kyubotsu> yah, just read cd quality is rated at 1,411.2 kbit/s , so at 320 you still have a pretty decent conversion. not that 'am trying to sell you anything anyway
<CrazyD1am0nd> Is this the support channel?
<kyubotsu> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<Tm_T> CrazyD1am0nd: sounds like display driver bug, what display card & drivers you're using?
<kyubotsu> CrazyD1am0nd: it's obvious you're having video issues.. i'd start with reinstalling the driver
<Tm_T> kyubotsu: reinstall most likely won't solve anything (:
<CrazyD1am0nd> That was a nightmare to get working.. I have an ATI HD 7770 2GB and the drivers are ATI fir GL
<CrazyD1am0nd> From the 'Additional drivers'
<kyubotsu> Tm_T: "most likely" there is still a 3% chance in there i'd take
<kyubotsu> :-P
<CrazyD1am0nd> Everything runs so smoothly now though, Games, MKv's Blu-Rays etc.. Where as before I had so much screen tearing and odd behavior
<kyubotsu> yah, i JUST uninstalled the proprietary driver here . fonts looked horrible with it enabled [i have an ATI too]
<CrazyD1am0nd> Last thing I want to do is mess around with the drivers again. I have Kubuntu running in a way now that I am very happy with. Last time I tried messing with drivers my whole screen got messed up and a reinstall was needed
<kyubotsu> well. then test it without effects and see what you get
<CrazyD1am0nd> Good thinking, Thanks very much.. Whats the difference between the 2 drivers I can choose in 'Additional drivers' One is 'fireGL' and the other 'ATI drivers'
<kyubotsu> i say, perhaps the trade off is worth the small annoyance of the flickering .. but right now none has a good answer to solve your issue
<kyubotsu> CrazyD1am0nd: or, that..
<kyubotsu> trial and error is my favorite method
<kyubotsu> lulz
<Tm_T> CrazyD1am0nd: FireGL is AMD/ATI product line for professional graphics acceleration, it's not what your device is (:
<CrazyD1am0nd> Ok thanks very much. Its an Intermittant problem (the worst to diagnose) So I will keep an eye on when it happends next and see if I can narrow it down to what applications are open etc. I am really enjoying Linux finally there seems to be a good Distro and support for gaming in the near future, I appreciate all your support and the work the community does.
<Tm_T> CrazyD1am0nd: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATI_FireGL
<CrazyD1am0nd> Thanks Tm_T
<Tm_T> CrazyD1am0nd: so the other driver would be right one for you
<CrazyD1am0nd> I think I did originally have that driver but tried the other due to tearing problems, whilch I later solved through trial and error. Thanks again. Will enable the ATI driver and keep a close watch. Goodbye Windows, Hello Kubuntu :)
<Tygart> Does anyone know the command to get CPU info?
<lordievader> Tygart: cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<BluesKaj> ot just cpuinfo
<Tygart> Thanks
<BluesKaj> Tygart, if you want more control over the cpu , install cpufrequtils
<Tygart> BluesKaj: Thank you. Will that allow overclocking?
<BluesKaj> Tygart, not theat I know of
<dougl> so there are no mouse trails in kubuntu?
<OerHeks> good Q, dougle, i can't find any
<OerHeks> nnormally there is something wrong, when the mouse leve a trail
<dougl> OerHeks, I have 3 monitors (windows,linux,OSX) controled by one keyboard (synergy) and sometimes when I come back to the machines I cannot find my cursor... forget where I left it - trails on all 3 machines would be pretty sweet.
<avihay> dougl: there's a find mouse effect
<avihay> called track mouse. closest I can think of
<Subfusc> anyone tried to get oss4 working on 12.10?
<dougl> avihay, thanks :)
<skreech_> Subfusc: I haven't. What's the issue?
<ovidiu-florin> hello, I was using just now mc in konsole to copy some data to an remote location, and all of the suddent the Window bar of the konsole dissapeared, also the Panel from the desktop. I can start other programs using alt+F2, but how can I restore it? Can I restart X11 with out having to stop mc?
<skreech_> ovidiu-florin: alt+F2 -> plasma-desktop
<skreech_> ovidiu-florin: alt+F2 -> kwin
<ovidiu-florin> I managed to runplasma-desktop, I think
<ovidiu-florin> and the screen turned blank
<ovidiu-florin> skreech_: at first the screen locked
<skreech_> ovidiu-florin: It is filling the video cache.
<skreech_> It does a pixmap cache of the vector graphics depending on how much stuff you have on teh screen it's noticeable when it starts
<ovidiu-florin> but it havent turned black as usual, and when I moved the mouse the Prompt for password to unlock appeared
<skreech_> Oh that lock :)
<skreech_>  ha I don't know
<ovidiu-florin> what to do?
<skreech_> put in your password
<ovidiu-florin> I unlocked it...
<skreech_> ok Good
<skreech_> alt+F2 -> kwin
<ovidiu-florin> and I oppened a new konsole, to run plasma-desktop and kwin from there, and then a new konsole oppened
<ovidiu-florin> and ....
<ovidiu-florin> now ..
<ovidiu-florin> the laptop has entered stand by :))
<ovidiu-florin> what is happening?
<skreech_> Battery?
<ovidiu-florin> just plugged in, even though the battery should have held annother 1-2 hours
<skreech_> Can Yo move the windows around?
<ovidiu-florin> resumed from standby
<ovidiu-florin> skreech_: no, I cannot
<ovidiu-florin> the windows bar has dissapeared
<skreech_> alt+f2 -> kwin
<ovidiu-florin> now I can see the konsole, it's like it's in fullscreen
<skreech_> yeah
<skreech_> kwin
<ovidiu-florin> I have mapped a shortcut to open a new konsole: alt+t and I oppened a neew one, but I cannot focus it
<ovidiu-florin> I can use the menubar from konsole, but i cannot focut in the prompt
<ovidiu-florin> I can go to tty
<ovidiu-florin> should I export DISPLAY=:0 ?
<skreech_> did you run kwin ?
<ovidiu-florin> no, cannot focus on krunner, it appears, but I cannot type in it
<ovidiu-florin> can I run this from tty?
<skreech_> yes
<skreech_> export DISPLAY=:0 && kwin&
<ovidiu-florin> I ran: 'export DISPLAY=:0' and then kwin and got: error BadWindow() invalid window parameter 3
<skreech_> Erm
<skreech_> Did it try to open?
<ovidiu-florin> the window bar to konsole has been restored...
<ovidiu-florin> but the rest of the desktop is blank
<Subfusc> skreech_: it doesn't detect my soundcard and makes noises. :) But I gave it up
<ovidiu-florin> nothig else on the desktop
<ovidiu-florin> skreech_: yes, it tried, but failed
<ovidiu-florin> I would just reboot, But The data I am copying right now is important, And I cannot stop it
<ovidiu-florin> I've managed to restore my desktop, barely
<ovidiu-florin> but I get an error the the disk is full, how can this be, since I am copying data from my HDD to a remote location?
<skreech__> ovidiu-florin: logs?
<skreech__> which disk is full?
<ovidiu-florin> skreech__: the local one
<ovidiu-florin> whitch log shoul I check?
<skreech__> df -h
<ovidiu-florin> Available 18G
<ovidiu-florin> I have no I deea what is happening with my computer today
<skreech__> ovidiu-florin: something is up. All your disks have space?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<skreech__> ick something is going there
<ovidiu-florin> I have a question about mc. when copying date to/from a remote location, the progress bar goes up to 100% and then it just stays like that, while at the bottom of the screen over the prompt, I can see some numbers which i guess that are bytes. I have here a total and a copied which grows, I think. Why doesnt the progress bar also include this ? and it just lags at 100% untill this is finished?
<ovidiu-florin> also what does it mean when the numbers on the bottom have a - in front of them?
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> i need help
<Guest34074> i have an kubutu live cd
<Guest34074> and i will install vlc player
<Guest34074> we can do that
<internetN00b> Guest34074: I do not understand your problem
<lordievader> Guest34074: In a live environment you can install VLC, yes. However it is not persistent.
<skreech__> Guest34074: If you are asking if you can install VLC in a live CD yes you can install anything until your Ram fills up
<zseller> hi everyone
<zseller> anyone familiar with setting up a zte m195 usb modem? This thing works in live mode but does not on an installed system.
<zseller> bangarang
#kubuntu 2013-11-11
<sharpertongue> i'm confused
<sharpertongue> will someone help me
<sharpertongue> i've never used IRC
<sharpertongue> is anyone even here...
<sharpertongue> someonnnnne
<valorie> sharpertongue: yes
<valorie> we're here for you
<valorie> you have a question?
<sharpertongue> yeah, about IRC.
<sharpertongue> i'm trying to connect to a Tor chatroom
<sharpertongue> http://www.oftc.net/
<valorie> on which server?
<sharpertongue> ummmmm
<valorie> ok
<valorie> oftc.net
<valorie> so, what client are you using?
<sharpertongue> konversation
<valorie> I use it also
<sharpertongue> that's good. lol
<valorie> so have you set up oftc.net in your server list?
<sharpertongue> i've tried.
<sharpertongue> idk
<valorie> file > server list....
<valorie> you can easily check
<valorie> either it's there, or you haven't set it up yet
<sharpertongue> i mean, yeah. i have it set up, but...
<sharpertongue> i don't think the information is correct
<sharpertongue> or something
<valorie> do you connect using SSL?
<sharpertongue> i have no idea...
<sharpertongue> what SSL is
<valorie> ok, then probably not, so the defaults will be fine
<valorie> you'll need to edit your identity within that server
<valorie> if you want to automatically identify to nickserv and so on
<sharpertongue> hmmmm. nickserv
<sharpertongue> what?
<valorie> so click the edit button and you'll see identity up near the top with it's own edit button
<sharpertongue> yeah
<valorie> nickserv is what grants you "sharpertongue" instead of guest xyz
<valorie> so once you have set up an account, you basically /msg nickserv identify Pa55w0rd
<valorie> only the client does it for you, if you set it up there
<sharpertongue> i don't have an account set up?
<sharpertongue> i literally just downloaded this IRC client like  10 minutes ago
<valorie> ah, ok
<sharpertongue> i've never used IRC before so
<valorie> then you can do it when you connect to that server
<sharpertongue> do what? set up an account??
<valorie> btw, you can be connected to as many servers as you like at one time
<valorie> yes
<sharpertongue> <-- isn't this my account
 * valorie is connected to three servers right now
<valorie> yes, that is your account with freenode
<sharpertongue> what is freenode
<valorie> if you've never connected to oftc, you have no account there
<sharpertongue> ok
<valorie> every network is different, independent
<valorie> it's like twitter and gmail
<valorie> separate things
<valorie> freenode is the network you are on now
<sharpertongue> i see.
<valorie> big one, hundreds, maybe thousands of channels
<sharpertongue> so what is this /msg command that you spoke about?
<sharpertongue> oh, that's after i set up an account
<valorie> right
<valorie> you use /msg to talk privately to people, services and sometimes bots
<valorie> all commands in irc start with a slash at the beginning of the input line
<valorie> occasionally bot commands are like !irc
<valorie> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<valorie> weeeee
<sharpertongue> lol
<sharpertongue> understood, thank you. i can't even connect to the tor network to be able to set up an account, though
<sharpertongue> i don't think the server and channel information is correct
<valorie> if you go up to File > server list....
<valorie> you can set up oftc, and connect
<valorie> check it on the link you gave me above
<sharpertongue> i've tried to. brb i'll show you the log?
<valorie> http://oftc.net
<valorie> sure, paste it somewhere
<valorie> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<valorie> if you care about security, it's worthwhile to read up on SSL
<valorie> I'm not a big security nut, but I use SSL when it is available
<sharpertongue> well, yeah. i value security... and privacy... i'll try to read something about SSL
<sharpertongue> thanks
<sharpertongue> this is the log
<sharpertongue> [16:35] [Info] Looking for server http://www.oftc.net/ (port 6667)...
<sharpertongue> [16:35] [Error] Connection to server http://www.oftc.net/ (port 6667) lost: Unknown error.
<FloodBotK1> sharpertongue: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valorie> sharpertongue: I told you to use a paste service, and gave you a link
<sharpertongue> sorry
<valorie> Connection Details:
<valorie> irc://irc.oftc.net:6667 (alternative ports: 6668-6670, 7000), IPv4 and IPv6
<valorie> if 6667 doesn't work, try one of the others
<valorie> many here are connected to oftc; I know it works
<valorie> debian uses oftc
<valorie> and we are a deb-based distro
<valorie> also, they provide a webchat interface
<valorie> and excellent open service
<RosettaTrad> Hello everybody
<RosettaTrad> could somebody help me please, I am having a big issue with my Kubuntu installation. I tried to reinstall kubuntu 13.10, since I had many broken packages. I did the install preserving my home directory. During the install, the installer crashed while "Restoring previously installed packages". This broke my entire installation. I get the login window, but my mouse doesn't work. I decided to boot from live CD and do a clean install. Now when I am
<RosettaTrad> trying to copy my folder from my home directory to my external HDD running Dolphin, it doesn't copy due to permission issues. How can I copy the folders from my home folder to my external HDD please ?
<RosettaTrad> Using the GUI if possible ?
<valorie> you might have to use sudo, RosettaTrad
<valorie> or go in and change the permissions
<valorie> which you should be able to do in dolphin
<valorie> also: rsync is about a million times faster then the gui
<valorie> slight exaggeration, but if you do it via gui and compare, you'll agree with me
<RosettaTrad> I am on the live cd session right now. When I am trying to change permissions in dolphin it's greyed out.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> let this be a lesson: do your backup *first*
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I've learned through sad experience
<valorie> sec and I'll find you my blog post on doing what you are doing
<RosettaTrad> thank you
<valorie> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2011/04/rsync-level-expert.html
<valorie> you might find http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2011/03/rsync-and-backup-success.html useful as well
<valorie> since I wrote it first
<valorie> we'll help you get the command correct
<valorie> also: with my backup drive, it's important to open it with dolphin before I access it via the cli
<RosettaTrad> ok
<valorie> it has a 'green' component which a lot of the new ones do, which tells it to spin down if nothing is happening
<valorie> and then it's no longer accessable
<valorie> mounting it with dolphin seems to protect it from that spin down while you are getting everything set up
<RosettaTrad> I am sorry but I didn't really understand what you mean
<valorie> very much worthwhile to learn rsync
<valorie> when you plug it in to your computer, does something pop up?
<valorie> the Device Notifier should ask what you want to do with it
<valorie> and just select open with dolphin
<valorie> or open in file manager, or whatever it says
<RosettaTrad> ok, when I plugin my external HDD it shows in Dolphin
<RosettaTrad> then I open a split window and try to move my data from one disk to the other by dragging and dropping
<RosettaTrad> but it doesn't work
<valorie> right, and that will take forever
<valorie> if you have anything there
<valorie> also, are you really trying to MOVE it?
<valorie> or only copy it
<RosettaTrad> It doesn't even give me the popup menu
<RosettaTrad> also I just checked the permissions on my external HDD and it's all grey too
<valorie> ok, then it isn't properly mounted
<RosettaTrad> oh
<valorie> in a konsole, type: mount
<valorie> and you'll see what drives and devices are connected and mounted
<RosettaTrad> may I paste the output here ?
<valorie> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RosettaTrad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6397471/
<valorie> so it isn't mounted
<Roey> thats.what.she.said
<RosettaTrad> ok, but in dolphin I can see the contents of the drive
<Roey> hello valorie, RosettaTrad and ubottu!
<valorie> if you unplug it, and after a moment plug it in again, does the device notifier pop up again?
<valorie> Roey: pffff
<RosettaTrad> yes it does
<valorie> cool, then tell it to open in dolphin again
<valorie> try 'mount' again, and see if it shows up now
<Roey> oh maybe you can help me with fetchmail and Yahoo Mail, Valorie
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> yahoo is the devil
<valorie> and I haven't set up 'real' mail for a long, long time
<valorie> I miss kmail though
<RosettaTrad> ok, I can open it in Dolphin, see it's contents but not write to it
<RosettaTrad> well actually the external HDD is empty
<valorie> that's fine
<valorie> oh, has it been formatted?
<RosettaTrad> yes
<valorie> ok
<RosettaTrad> I just reformatted it in gparted with ext4 formet
<valorie> great!
<valorie> here's the thing
<valorie> you are working off the liveCD, right?
<RosettaTrad> yes
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I haven't ever done this before
<valorie> because you have an unmounted HD on the computer you're working on
<valorie> so I think you'll have to mount that before you can copy anything from it
<RosettaTrad> I can read the contents of the computers internal HDD
<RosettaTrad> inside Dolphin
<valorie> ok, so dolphin mounted it
<RosettaTrad> I can open files from my home directory, I just can not move them
<valorie> why do you want to MOVE them
<valorie> rather than copy them?
<RosettaTrad> well I want to copy several folders from my home directory to my external HDD, and then fully format my internal HDD and do a clean install of kubuntu
<valorie> good plan
<valorie> http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/storage/8200-back-up-like-an-expert-with-rsync is simple and understandable, even for me. "The basic syntax for rsync is simple enough -- just run rsync [options] source destination to copy the file or files provided as the source argument to the destination."
<RosettaTrad> ok, I will try that
<valorie> so basically what you want to do is 'rsync -av /home/user/Music /backup path/Music
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> put your own user and own path in
<valorie> type it here first
<valorie> and we'll check it
<RosettaTrad> ok, thanks a lot
<valorie> add --progress in there if you want to see what's going on as it works
<valorie> the nice thing about doing it folder by folder if you only have a few is that you miss all the cruft
<valorie> it's possible to tell rsync not to copy the cruft, but easier to just get what you want
<valorie> if you are nervous, use --dry-run and it will show you exactly what it is planning to do
<valorie> I love the gui, but there are certain tasks that are so much easier in the cli
<valorie> it makes sense to figure them out
<RosettaTrad> ok it works, in the beginning it said permission denied, so I ran it with sudo and it works
<monkeyjuice> could just run sudo dolphin in termanal and it should work also
<RosettaTrad> oh
<valorie> well, it will take much longer in dolphin
<monkeyjuice> ya but you can click and drag
<valorie> it's worthwhile to learn how to use rsync for big jobs
<valorie> it makes backup easy, so you'll do it
<monkeyjuice> true ;)
<valorie> when backup takes a day, you'll skip doing it
<valorie> RosettaTrad: congratulations
<valorie> you just run it the other way to suck the stuff from your backup onto your hd
<valorie> believe me, it's worthwhile to learn rsync
<RosettaTrad> thank you, I am using kubuntu since 2 years now and din't have any trouble, but after updating to 13.10 it started to get messy
<valorie> I've had a few bad upgrades over the years
<monkeyjuice> i never upgrade i install freash
<RosettaTrad> the problem is that I had many broken packages and apps that disappeared
<valorie> hmmm, I had no problems with the beta, or final
<sherriwooten> Hello World!
<rayz> hello all
<pepon> hola
<nandhu> #pxelinux
<lordievader> Good morning.
<woda_> where i can download libx264? kubuntu 13.10
<lordievader> woda_: libx264-123? sudo apt-get install libx264-123
<woda_> lordievader: thank you
<lordievader> woda_: No problem ;)
<nuves> morning
<monkeyjuice> morning
<lordievader> Hey monkeyjuice, how are you?
<monkeyjuice> good lordievader got up early today ;)
<monkeyjuice> how you doing lordievader
<lordievader> monkeyjuice: Doing good. :)
<monkeyjuice> been thinking i need to upgrade some day still running 12.04
<lordievader> monkeyjuice: My server is also running 12.04 ;)
<monkeyjuice> it runs good so kind of hate to change ;)
<monkeyjuice> whats for lunch?
<Avihay> :->
<monkeyjuice> hey there Avihay
<Avihay> hi
<Avihay> don't plasma and sometimes kwin crash on you once in a while?
<monkeyjuice> me? crash ummmm no
<huynhempire> dfsf
<huynhempire> hi is anyone here i would like some help
<Rory> 3 seconds, that has to be a record
<Tm_T> Rory: ?
<Rory> Oh, 3 minutes not 3 seconds
<Rory> Still, people should have more patience
<Tm_T> Rory: when they're gone it's too late to tell that (:
<Rory> I know, I'm just venting my frustration
<Tm_T> wrong place for that (;
<G__81> i have installed Kubuntu 13.10 and i see a compositor setting option as open gl 3.1 .I have selected that and applied it. Whats the actual difference with respect to 2.0 opengl which is the default. Is it safe to change it to 3.1  ?
<Tm_T> good question
<ubuntoid> hi all. tell me pls, can i install php 5.5 (or at least 5.4) on my server with ubuntu 11.04 running? i added Ondrej's repositories and did the apt-get update/upgrade but php version is still 5.3 for some reason
<ubuntoid> also, aptitude shows nothing alternatives too
<Pici> ubuntoid: 11.04 is no longer supported, so there will not be any PPA packages available for that release.
<ubuntoid> Pici: thanks for the answer... and there are no way to cheat this system and tell the package manager or something that this is 12.04?
<Pici> ubuntoid: doing that will very likely break everything./
<ubuntoid> so what can I do to install new php version? only compile from the sources? the problem is: vps hosting limits list of available operating systems, and unfortunately only 11.04 is available.
<yuradoc> Hello
<yuradoc> pls help me with after-upgrate bugs
<yuradoc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2186165
<yuradoc> so maybe could somebody help with pbs?
<crowell> has anyone actually gotten gpg working with kmail/kontact?
<bartje> hi guys, running kde 4.11.2 here, set to dutch, english, both UK and USA installed, but some apps show in german :-| a known issue?
<bartje> I'm talking about qjackctl, and clementine so far
<ezra-s> any ppa's for Ubuntu 12.04 to use latest kde or that is not recommended? Stability first
<bartje> esra-s: I'd say kubuntu-backports, but if you want stability, I'd stick to the default KDE of 12.04
<bartje> sorry, ezra-s :-)
<ezra-s> bartje, no problem, just wondering, it's a work laptop but I have that itch for using the latest we all have, hehe :)
<bartje> don't we all :-p
<ezra-s> you bet :)
<ezra-s> I'm happy with kde 4.8.5 which ships with kubuntu 12.04 though
<bartje> I do have a very positive experience with the support.. I remember having a critical bug in Krita, shipped with the backport-ppa, which didn't have any icons anymore.. At first they said it would be fixed at the end of november, but the next day there already was an update, with a fix :-)
<bartje> but of course, you can expect that kind of bugs...
<ezra-s> that's nice :)
<bartje> and now some apps are in german, no clue why..
<ct529> hi everybody! what is the repository "update pre release"?
<ezra-s> maybe some locale was mispackaged
<bartje> probably, but how to fix it? My german is hardly perfect
<ezra-s> bartje, no clue reall, I'm merely a "user"
<bartje> me too :-)
<ryukafalz> Is there any way to use the old plasma networkmanager in Kubuntu 13.10?
#kubuntu 2013-11-12
<Walzmyn> I just created a "search and launch" activity. It created a blank desktop/activity. Should there have been somthing on the desktop when it was created? (Kubuntu 12.04, KDE 4.11.2)
<nafg_> Can anyone help me with preseeding?
<freetown2> hello all
<freetown2> what tool would you use to do a roll out of kubuntu desktops on netbooks?
<freetown2> and also push out wireless, printer and other settings while at it?
<freetown2> i have tried using d-i but the documentation available is lacking and right now I am going at it with a hit and miss to get it fully automated
<freetown2> would you recommend fai for this?
<cjwelborn> So, when I installed Ubuntu, and now Kubuntu on my laptop the screen would be all black during the installation (with a hint of a logo). It turned out that the screen brightness wasn't being set. It still isn't set when I boot, but I'm living with it (i don't reboot as much on linux). Still, if acpi_off and acpi_osi can't fix this without breaking other stuff, what can? Anyone know?
<cjwelborn> Also, KDE handles my screen brightness buttons correctly, and will brighten my screen AFTER login. (which means I press the + button repeatedly, login, and then KDE sets it to %100 (when plugged in).
<cjwelborn> nm, ##linux got me.
<dewdgang-frank> Hey :)
<dewdgang-frank> So guys, I use ubuntu and I like it more and more. + my Raspbian wheezy of course. But I just joined this channel to find out about this "kubuntu" thats being talked about. Anyone can explain me the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu in 1 sentence? :)
<ussher_> kubuntu uses KDE, ubuntu uses gnome or ubiquity as a desktop.
<dewdgang-frank> okay
<dewdgang-frank> im basicly using Raspbian wheezy and Ubuntu on 2 different machines (RPi of course and on a mac) because I think its more secure than - .... my pc.
<dewdgang-frank> with windows.
<dewdgang-frank> ;) thats the only reason. im not a server admin or anything like that.
<dewdgang-frank> just doing transactions with linux.
<vvvm> dewdgang-frank: I switched to KUbuntu full time since I could not stand the win 8 changes
<vvvm> or the new Ubuntu gui, whatever it is called
<dewdgang-frank> vvvm I used ubuntu about 2 years ago. remember it was a bit different back then. now I had to download it again for trading and daily transactions. I dont even trust my OS X since Its stuffed with many private things.
<vvvm> use KUbuntu ... i was using it for about two years now ... works like a charm ... i had to recompile the kernel though, cause the vanilla one didn't support some new HW in my laptop
<dewdgang-frank> the thing with the search and the amazon sponsored links just made me shake my head for days and days. making some money, okay. but... argh. and now the news about the guy that hosted the website fixubuntu(.com?) that got in trouble for that..
<valorie> there was an official apology about that, btw
<dewdgang-frank> oh okay
<valorie> from Mark Shuttleworth
<dewdgang-frank> i just stumpled across one article about it
<valorie> I love Kubuntu and KDE
<dewdgang-frank> thought like not cool
<valorie> it was not cool for sure
<valorie> I think everyone should use what they like/works for them
<valorie> for me, it's Kubuntu
<vvvm> do you guys know how to theck the systemd I have installed?
<vvvm> *how to check the version of systemd i have
<dewdgang-frank> does kubuntu also offer some kind of cd-/dvd-boot like ubuntu? I mean like a really simple way like its with ubuntu, download the image, burn to a cd or dvd, reboot, boot from dvd, click "try" and boom have a fresh os every time. pretty cool since I cant use usb drives for reasons
<valorie> of course
<valorie> http://getkubuntu.org
<valorie> ooops, http://www.kubuntu.org/
<valorie> sorry
<valorie> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<valorie> mashed that up good, i did
<dewdgang-frank> thats such a huge gain of security when there is need for doing secure offline works on a computer. much quicker than reinstalling my crappy windows like back in the days, oh jesus...
<dewdgang-frank> *bookmarked*
<ussher_> got a strange situation regarding xinerama, nvidia, kubuntu.  When I have xinerama enabled in nvidia settings and create a screencast with ffmpeg, the cursor doesnt show.  Any ideas how to search for a resolution to this problem?
<sumitb> Hi everyone
<sumitb> I am on Kubuntu 13.10, and have 2 NTFS partitions
<sumitb> From 2nd partition, I use few VirtualBox VMs and the performance is really bad
<sumitb> the process mount.ntfs takes 50-60% of the CPU
<sumitb> while if the VM is placed on an ext4 partition, it works good
<sumitb> is there a way to optimize NTFS performance? Specially, i have set the paritions to automound using the KDE automount service
<sumitb> i read that using noatime and big_write parameters help, but how to specify it for automount
<mak_> can help me, my kubuntu does enter sleep mode when i close my laptop lid. google has been not very helpful so far
<lordievader> Good morning.
<hermitsage> hi, can someone help my, my kubuntu does not enter sleep mode when is close the laptop lid. google has not been very helpful soo far
<Tm_T> ...
<valorie> hermitsage: did you set it up in systemsettings to sleep on close?
<Tm_T> hermitsage: please stay in the channel for some time so people can help you
<hermitsage> @Tm_T, stuggling to figure out how to use this irc client, not straight forward
<hermitsage> anybody?
<valorie> hermitsage: did you set it up in systemsettings to sleep on close?
<valorie> you never answered my question
<hermitsage> valorie: sorry was afk
<hermitsage> valorie: yes in system setting->power management, if set it up so it will go to sleep upon closing of lid
<lordievader> hermitsage: Does sleep work? As in does you laptop go to sleep when you select it through the menu?
<hermitsage> it used work in 13.04, with 13.10 update it seems to have failed
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> might be time to file a bug, then
<hermitsage_> ooh, how do i do this?
<hermitsage_> and other info do need to provide?
<valorie> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<lordievader> hermitsage: But does sleep work in general? It is usefull to see if the problem is the laptop lid close signal or that pm-sleep doesn't work.
<valorie> that should give you all the information you need, hermitsage_
<hermitsage_> one important detail, after every shutdown sleep functionality works exactly once
<lordievader> hermitsage: So it is more a problem with pm-sleep?
<hermitsage_> lordieader: how i confirm this
<lordievader> hermitsage_: Run "sudo pm-suspend".
<hermitsage_> lordievader: trying, since this will be first sleep after today mornings reboot i might go offline
<hermitsage_> thanks lordievader: the is able to send the system to sleep twice just now
<hermitsage_> deos this mean its a hardware issue?
<lordievader> hermitsage_: So it is probably a problem with the laptop close signal.
<lordievader> hermitsage_: If it worked in Raring it is unlikely that it is a hardware issue.
<hermitsage_> lordievader: ok, is there anything else to try before i report a bug
<lordievader> hermitsage_: Nothing springs to mind.
<hermitsage_> thanks lordievader: and valorie:
<hermitsage_> will file a bug a bit later
<wuschLOR> hi there
<lordievader> Hey wuschLOR
<wuschLOR> could need a little help with 12.04 and back in time
<lordievader> wuschLOR: What seems to be the problem?
<monkeyjuice> Morning to ya
<lordievader> Hey monkeyjuice, how are you?
<monkeyjuice> a bit colder ;) its only 25 degs. f
<lordievader> monkeyjuice: Not familiar with farenheit, here it is 6 degrees C ;)
<zztopless> Wow, and I was bitching that it was cold here for this time of the year
<monkeyjuice> i think 0 deg c is 32 deg f i think
<zztopless> was like 0-20C last week and only got up to ~11-12C yesturday
<zztopless> Supposed to be nearly summer
<lordievader> monkeyjuice: So it is freezing there?
<lordievader> Anyhow this is more a topic for #kubuntu-offtopic, lets continue there.
<monkeyjuice> hmmm well it snowed here last nite . ya lordievader freezing ;
<monkeyjuice> yep
<zztopless> Snowed up in the mountains on the weekend here (~2.5 hours away), rarely gets cold enough to snow in town even in winter (plenty of overnight templs below -5C, but only gets that cold when it's clear overnight.
<zztopless> Its just strange, as we had a day that got up to ~30C last week, a couple of days later we get down close to 0 overnight, then the wet whether saw two winter like days with the max ~ 11-12C... never experienced anything like it in November (ie end of spring)
<lordievader> zztopless: Join #kubuntu-offtopic ;) /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<zztopless> done (in my defence, I didn't start the off-topic your honor :P)
<wuschLOR> i cant get it to work btw the gui wont start up
<lordievader> wuschLOR: Does it give an error? Do you get to kdm (the login screen).
<wuschLOR> i get to the loginscreen plasma works fine no problem there (set my notebook up yesterday ) the only thing i cant get to work is back in time backup
<wuschLOR> there isnt an error - i can see the bck in time loading thingy at the taskbar but then nothing happens
<lordievader> Ah, you mean the gui of Back in Time backup. Never heard of Back in Time, I simply use rsync for my backups.
<lordievader> wuschLOR: Run it from a terminal, that usually gives a hint on what the problem is.
<monkeyjuice> run it from terminal and watch
<monkeyjuice> yep
<wuschLOR> if i run it from the terminal it just gives me back  the version
<wuschLOR> and nothing happens
<monkeyjuice> looks like it run a gui for rsync
<monkeyjuice> runs
<wuschLOR1> wu@R500wu:~$ sudo backintime
<wuschLOR1> [sudo] password for wu:
<wuschLOR1> Back In Time
<wuschLOR1> Version: 1.0.28
<wuschLOR1> Back In Time comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
<wuschLOR1> This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it
<wuschLOR1> under certain conditions; type `backintime --license' for details.
<FloodBotK1> wuschLOR1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wuschLOR> this is all thats coming back
<lordievader> !paste | wuschLOR
<ubottu> wuschLOR: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wuschLOR> sry
<lordievader> wuschLOR: Try "sudo backintime-kde4"
<wuschLOR> works perfekt
<wuschLOR> thank you vervy much
<lordievader> wuschLOR: Through the terminal it does work? That's odd, oh well, have fun backing up!
<wuschLOR> how did you know ? btw. where could i find such information - i googled for like 1 hour
<lordievader> wuschLOR: Man pages are your friend (man backintime) or: http://www.linuxcertif.com/man/1/backintime/
<wuschLOR> :) thank you
<lordievader> wuschLOR: No problem ;)
<mbnoimi> I'm unable to see Pidgin icon in the tray, how can I fix this issue?
<ezra-s> mbnoimi, If I recall well, pidgin has an option to show in there
<ct529>  /msg NickServ identify none
<Wizard> :.
<Wizard> ct529: Have you changed your password yet?
<ct529> Wizard: no, just made a COLOSSAL mistake, haven't I?
 * ct529 flogging himself with an anchor chain
<Wizard> :>
<ct529> Wizard: and yes, I have now ....
<ct529> Wizard: :D thanks a lot .... never identify yourslef when you are drinking coffee
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ct529> hi BluesKaj1
<BluesKaj> hi ct529
<murali> Hello. My google chrome doesnt exit full screen. no matter wat i do Esc. F11.  nothin is working please help
<murali> Hello. My google chrome doesnt exit full screen. no matter wat i do Esc. F11.  nothin is working please help
<tester56> murali: open konsole and type: killall -9 chrome
<tester56> oh fullscreen: switch to a VT then (Strg + Alt + F1, log in and type killall -9 chrome, in case that does not work, restart lightdm (sudo stop lightdm && sudo start lightdm))
<genii> Alternately,ctrl-alt-esc to bring up xkill skull and click on it.
<WLAN> My wireless doesn't seem to be working. The drivers are not recognised
<crowell> WLAN: what card do you have?
<WLAN> Broadcom card.
<crowell> can you give a link to the output of "lspci" or "lshw"?
<WLAN> not sure which model. but when i boot from USB. the wireless works.
<WLAN> and i've installed on my HDD and it doenst
<WLAN> Broadcom Corporation BCM43143
<crowell> so it works from the kubuntu livecd?
<WLAN> Broadcom Corporation BCM43142*
<WLAN> it works when booted from USB yes
<WLAN> i can activate properitary driver.
<crowell> can you lsmod?
<WLAN> when not from bootable usb and i try to open additonal drivers
<WLAN> it says 'Downloading package indexes failed, check your network status, most drivers will not be available'
<WLAN> what do you need from it
<crowell> just paste the output to paste.kde.org
<WLAN> i've got kubuntu running on a different pc. so i can't
<WLAN> and no internet on the pc
<crowell> ok, does it have brcm80211 listed?
<WLAN> lsmod | grep brcm doesn't list anything no
<WLAN> nor can I see it
<crowell> so neither that nor broadcom-wl are listed?
<WLAN> nope, nothing to do with broadcom
<lordievader> WLAN: This might help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<crowell> its weird that it didn't insatll properly
<crowell> maybe the livedisk has propriatary stuff builtin?
<WLAN> index files failed to download. and it failed to fetch a bunch of stuff and resolve
<crowell> WLAN: that's because you're not connected to the internet, you can't grab new packages
<crowell> can you plug in a wired drop?
<WLAN> followed wrong one one second
<WLAN> no
<crowell> no what?
<WLAN> not one that i can obtain without signing in
<WLAN> i have to sign in to use each wireless network
<WLAN> and wired
<crowell> you can't sign into the wired one/
<crowell> ?
<WLAN> i need to sign int to use it
<WLAN> how do i navigate to usb through terminal/GUI
<crowell> a usb drive?
<crowell> mass storage?
<WLAN> the device is UUI
<WLAN> what would i type
<crowell> I'm not familar with what UUI is
<WLAN> wait
<WLAN> i found bcmwl-kernel-source on USB
<WLAN> but the error is
<WLAN> cannot satisfy dependcancies
<WLAN> dependacies*
<MangaKaDenza> huh
<MangaKaDenza> say, did the plasma widgets section of the muon discover/software center disappear for anybody else?
<MangaKaDenza> when they upgraded to Kubu13.10 that is
<brejoc> hi everyone. earlier this day i wanted to install kubuntu-desktop from backports for precise and added the ppa. after apt-get update the installation of kubuntu-desktop failed with a missing dependency. i think it was the kde window manager. is therer anythink broken in the ppa or did i miss something?
<genii> brejoc: If you could pastebin the output, it might be useful to see.
<brejoc> genii: i'm sure it would. sadly i've immediately cleaned up the mess, removed the ppa und continued the daily routine. :(
<brejoc> well, but let's try again.
<genii> brejoc: The most likely suspect is some other ppa you have which is interfering
<brejoc> genii: are there issues with mixing the kubuntu ppa and the ubuntu phablet ppa?
<genii> brejoc: I doubt the phablet ppa would be that problemmatic, or include dependencies which would interfere with those of KDE/Kubuntu.
<genii> brejoc: The best thing is if you try again and then we see the actual error :)
<brejoc> genii: sorry, my shell just refused to output in english: http://pastebin.com/vwYd7yJA
<brejoc> genii: this roughly translates to "This package hast unmet dependencies: kbuntu-desktop : depends on kde-workspace… aso
<genii> brejoc: Please try: sudo apt-get -f install
<brejoc> genii: nothing
<genii> brejoc: sudo apt-get install kde-workspace-bin
<brejoc> now it complains about the missing dependency to qdbus. i will select that too.
<brejoc> genii: now it gets weird. seems like libqt4-dbus, libqt4-xml, libqtcore4 are too new. reverting them to the older version would result in the deinstallation of half of the packages.
<brejoc> gennii: thanks for your help. looks like some lost packages cause these problems. the libqt-xxx-packages are marked as local packages. they are not listed as related to a repository. most likely those are leftovers from a previously configured repository that got kicked out.
<anubis> Hello, how is audio organized in Kubuntu? If i stop displayserver with "/etc/init.d/lightdm stop " after a start i have no more audio and my device is not shown in the mixer anymore, what can i do?
<genii> brejoc: Apologies on lag, my work required me for an extended period. Although it looks as if you've made progress as far as finding out which packages are being problemmatic
<brejoc> genii: don't worry. i had fun in the meantime… kind of! ;)
<brejoc> genii: but since i'll need this laptop tomorrow i won't remove half of the installed packages. perhaps i'll be able to perform a clean install of kubuntu later this week. thanks again!
<gassho> so how do i manage screen brightness
<genii> brejoc: If you do apt-cache policy <name> on the affected packages, it may tell you where they came from that was not from the stock repos
<gassho> nm found it
<brejoc> genii: sadly there is no trace left. it just says "/var/lib/dpkg/status"
<brejoc> genii: i have to leave now. it's very late here and i have to get up early. have a good day/night. bye!
<goodtime> man...........
<goodtime> freakin gilbert is fuckin geekin......
<goodtime> wtf!!!!!
<goodtime> oppps sorry i thought i was on a differnt #
 * genii slaps goodtime on the wrist for the bad language, then goes back to coffee
<goodtime> sorry genii
<goodtime> didnt relize i was here lol
<genii> goodtime: Yes, it's OK :) And you did apologize right away, no harm done!
<goodtime> cool
<goodtime> i wonder why my kubuntu 12.04lts crashes alot
<goodtime> and 13.10's GUI isnt working
<genii> goodtime: I guess it depends what you're doing with it, what non-standard software or repositories you might be running, etc
<goodtime> hmmm idk i just used the kubuntu site that comes with rekongq
<goodtime> i like that web browser
<genii> goodtime: I am actually about to leave soon but I'm pretty much here 9:30am-5pm EST weekdays, so if you don't get any assistance before tomorrow, look me up here again and we can poke at it with a stick
<goodtime> but the install is a little wacked
<goodtime> ok ill see you later then
<goodtime> :)
<keithzg> Hmm. A DVD my colleague has seems to I/O error on attempting to read files with spaces in them . . . I guess Dolphin has mounted it wrongly somehow? (Works fine in a Windows box.)
<keithzg> Aha, I see, mounting it normally worked fine (still as UDF).
<keithzg> Something in "(ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1001,gid=1001,iocharset=utf8,umask=0077,uhelper=udisks2)" is to blame, then.
<keithzg> Damn udisks2. Not only do they have to do the idiotic /media/username/volumelabel thing, they've apparently done the "add enough complexity that it invariably screws up" plan.
<keithzg> I guess I should expect nothing less from the GNOME camp. Sigh.
<keithzg> Can they just get on that whole pie-in-the-sky plan of making GNOME a full OS and leave Linux alone already?
 * keithzg is an old man and wants these kids off his lawn ;)
<MangaKaDenza> :o
#kubuntu 2013-11-13
<ussher_> in settings->multiple monitors i have 'display 1' 'display2' 'display3'  and want to change the order.  I want display 3 to be display 1.  any ideas how to do this?
<rohan> after the latest kde update, my fonts are looking very weird, especially in google chrome. is this a known issue?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<nv_> good morning!~
<lordievader> Hey nv_, how are you?
<nv_> enjoying my GNU life
<dewdrop> Hi, I installed kubuntu-desktop after instaling Ubuntu. Now how do I uninstall Ubuntu?
<lordievader> !purekde | dewdrop
<ubottu> dewdrop: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<dewdrop> lordievader: thanks, it says it applies to 12.10 only, but I am on 13.10,  would it still work?
<lordievader> dewdrop: Probably. As long as you target the libs that the whole of Unity depends on ;)
<eagles0513875> oh joy kontact is giving me issues :(
<excognac> hi all can i mess up anything in kubuntu13.10 (sole Os on a desktop machine) with installing xfceenvironment?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<eagles0513875> hey guys is anyone in here using kontact with gmail and 2factor authentication
<Pici> eagles0513875: You should just need to setup an application specific password on google to get that to work.
<Pici> eagles0513875: https://accounts.google.com/b/0/IssuedAuthSubTokens?hl=en&hide_authsub=1
<eagles0513875> Pici: did that and outgoing still doesnt work
<eagles0513875> also i have had random crashes with kontact and kmail so im wondering if its in relation to  it or not
<Pici> eagles0513875: you need to make sure to use that same password for that as well.
<Pici> I personally don't use kontact, but I just setup mutt to do my gmail.
<eagles0513875> Pici: what was odd is that it worked fine until i setup 2factor
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875. yes it is , but I got burned by it's bugs and haven't gone back
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: gotcha you wouldnt try it again seeing as it gets installed side by side?
<eagles0513875> brb going to get on neon
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875.well, my question is , what are it's benefits ?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: for me with neon i get much higher resolution with my laptop granted it doesnt detect my track pad at all
<eagles0513875> all i know and feel is that with 13.10 the kubuntu team really botched things up i hate to say
<eagles0513875> cant tell you much else.
<eagles0513875> at this point BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875. ok , OI havn't experienced any "real problems" with 13.10 , but I run a plain desktop without too many edgy apps or effects
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: mine was a default fresh install
<eagles0513875> nothing out of the ordinary and i have lots of issues
<eagles0513875> from track pad to random screen flashes to random audio issues which i think i have fixed finally
<eagles0513875> and resolution is much lower too for me
<BluesKaj> besides i spend most of my time on 14.04 now and all is well with it so far
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> i might test out 14.04 in a vm
<lordievader> Trusty is nice :)
<eagles0513875> should start testing it on my test vps
<BluesKaj> i use a partition , less clunky on this old pc that way'
<eagles0513875> cuz lots of things have changed server side it seems with apache
<eagles0513875> oddly enough BluesKaj im noticing over all quicker browser speed
<lordievader> My old laptop is dedicated to running the development release.
<eagles0513875> lordievader: im noticing the dev release of kde to be so much better then 13.10 release
<eagles0513875> granted my track pad isnt detected at all im noticing overall better performance then standard 13.10 kde version
<eagles0513875> talk later :) need to wash and relocate for a class
<eagles0513875> ok im back again
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: lordievader for sure my resolution on 4.11.2 in 13.10 is way lower
<eagles0513875> the problem is if you go to display in system settingss there is no way to change the screen resolution
<BluesKaj> weird
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Use xrandr ;)
<eagles0513875> oddly enough its the same outcome in neon as wlel BluesKaj
<eagles0513875> i am thinking of filing a bug against this cuz that is not right
<BluesKaj> OpenGL 3.1 works great here , but laptops have limited res with the onboard gpus
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i get higher resolution in neon
<eagles0513875> higher then i get in 4.11.2 in 13.10
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Project Neon under Kubuntu?
<genii> OpenGL and WebGL both work great for me here.
<BluesKaj> genii. webGL is that the chromium plugin ?
<tsimpson> WebGL is an open standard
<BluesKaj> hmm , i don't have that option
<genii> BluesKaj: Basically it's inside of the mesa graphics system already. In firefox about:config you can normally set it if it's not already enabled. Mine is like so: http://imagebin.org/276871
<BluesKaj> genii. thanks , enabled the webgl-prefer-native-gl .  webgl.osmesalib isn't listed here
<BluesKaj> genii. you must have the libosmesa devel apps installed , correct ?
<genii> As far as I know i just have libosmesa6 installed. I enabled it on this box a long time ago, I think when it still ran Lucid and it's been just continuously upgraded since
<genii> BluesKaj: Looks like the file got moved when they went multiarch to either /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ or /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ , even though it still works here for some reason
<BluesKaj> genii. alright thanks
<MangaKaDenza> say how do I open a plasmoid ?
<genii> MangaKaDenza: Can you clarify what you mean?
<BluesKaj> hehe , good luck :)
<MangaKaDenza> wait.. I found a weird bug after looking at my add widgets thing
<MangaKaDenza> so... you know the button where it says
<MangaKaDenza> "Get new widgets"
<MangaKaDenza> Well, when I click on that, there aren't any options!
<MangaKaDenza> how do I fix that...
<BluesKaj> you have to enter the app name in the search bar on the left
<MangaKaDenza> ...
<MangaKaDenza> No I mean.. the option to download more widgets is gone
<MangaKaDenza> as well as the install from local file
<BluesKaj> click add widgets , the get new widgets should be in th epopup
<MangaKaDenza> ...
<MangaKaDenza> yeah.. cuz obviously I didn't do that the first time
<MangaKaDenza> :<
<MangaKaDenza> I tried that already!
<MangaKaDenza> and also...
<MangaKaDenza> the add plasma widgets thing in muon discover is gone too
<genii> MangaKaDenza: Make a new panel somewhere else on the screen. eg: right-click, Add Panel... Default Panel .... then see if you can get to it from that one
<MangaKaDenza> genii, nope
<genii> Hm.
<genii> MangaKaDenza: What's the last thing you did before it stopped working?
<MangaKaDenza> installed 13.10
<genii> MangaKaDenza: You did a do-release-upgrade or something similar?
<MangaKaDenza> je
<genii> MangaKaDenza: Did you reboot since then?
<MangaKaDenza> ...many times
<genii> MangaKaDenza: I would recommend: logout to sign-in screen, then: ctrl-alt-f1 and login by console. Then: mv .kde .oldke      then: sudo service lightdm restart
<MangaKaDenza> k
<genii> MangaKaDenza: If it doesn't dump you back to login screen from there, use ctrl-f7 to get back to it, then login by that way and should be like "factory" desktop
<MangaKaDenza> wat
<MangaKaDenza> it won't let me log out
<MangaKaDenza> weird
<genii> MangaKaDenza: Yes, that's very odd. Can you open konsole?
<MangaKaDenza> sure
<MangaKaDenza> done
<MangaKaDenza> er... I click logout... but the popup only shows "lock screen, sleep, shutdown"
<genii> MangaKaDenza: Make sure now you have the instructions I gave written down, because the next instructions will kill your X session
<MangaKaDenza> yep
<MangaKaDenza> gimme the goods
<genii> MangaKaDenza: This will dump you forcibly back to the login screen from where you are now: sudo service lightdm restart
<denza252> genii, noep
<denza252> didn't work
<denza252> ...
<MangaKaDenza> wait wat
<MangaKaDenza> how is this session still up
<MangaKaDenza> genii, I don't get it
<genii> MangaKaDenza: It didn't time out yet is all.
<genii> Work requires me (plumbers). No return ETA yet.
<MangaKaDenza> blargh
<MangaKaDenza> is there a way to downgrade back to 13.04 for a bit?
<crowell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<crowell> honestly, its not really recommended to do though
<nick07> hi, anyone knows how i can stream audio/video from freenas server to my kubuntu computer? I can connect, but it tell me it need some kind of ssh plugin?
<anubis> Whats is Kubuntus audio-whatever? if i restart lightdm i have no more sound and kmix doesnt show my device anymore. moreover whenever i use jack i dont get normal sound afterwards . how can i restart sound?
<Remaille> hi
<Remaille> how could i deactivate the network manager on the eth0 ?
<lordievader> Remaille: sudo ifconfig eth0 down ? Or is that not what you mean?
<Remaille> thanks lordievader: actually i want to put my own parameters en eth0
<KomiaPoika> hi
<Remaille> and network manger (?) erase my settings every 5 mins
<Remaille> on ubuntu, i knwo, but not on kubuntu :)
<KomiaPoika> is it possible to have gnome available from the startx menu as window manager in kubuntu?
<dewdrop> Hi, is it possible to make kubuntu save the brightness setting?
<Scunizi> How do I get rid of the "knock" Boink sounds when closing tabs in Chrome? I've googled with no results outside of deleting files.
<Remaille> ok found it :) lordievader
<Remaille> just an option into a GUI
<Remaille> :-s i hope it was possible on CLI
<mylar> Anyone having problems with accelerated graphics with 13.10 on haswell? [drm:ring_stuck] *ERROR* Kicking stuck wait on render ring
<mylar> clean install works fine, but after installing a few packages fonts get ugly and vlc does not render accerlated.
<user___> was there a recent flash update for kubuntu 13.04 this week or day
<lordievader> user___: Yes, 4 hours ago: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree
<user_____> tyvm
<gassho> how do i determine how much memory my graphics hardware haz
<gassho> i got a terminal open, will appropriate
<stimoceiver> so I did a fresh install of Kubuntu the other day, ended up with the Muon package manager showing almost nothing, searches for typical ubuntu universe and multiverse showed no results (irssi, screen, chromium)
<stimoceiver> installed synaptic, synaptic showed the 'missing' packages... is this a known bug?
<stimoceiver> also, the machine I installed it on has a desperate need of Radeon proprietary drivers (or possibly XRandR) due to ridiculous overscan on a Mitsubishi DLP TV, but I couldnt get any of the current tutorials on how to get them installed to actually work
<stimoceiver> and its a fairly recent radeon card: HD4850
#kubuntu 2013-11-14
<designbybeck> my System Settings seems to be broke? I open it, I can see all the items, but when I click on something nothing opens
<designbybeck> and there is no other version of it or any of them running that i can see
<snuggyfoo> Does anyone know if Geany (IDE) has auto formatting or indentation like TAB in emacs?
<Dragostini> Hey everyone, just tried to install the latest stable Kubuntu 64bit via USB flash drive. Live booted up fine (rather fast too, I liked it), and install supposedly went smoothly, but when attempting to boot, as soon as I leave my GRUB screen, I have a never ending black screen. Backlight of my laptop is still on, so it's not dead, just a neverending black screen. Any ideas? Tried reinstalling multiple times.
<Dragostini> Googling turned up many results, nothing of which helped me, so thought I'd ask here.
<crowell> can you hit ctrl+alt+f1?
<Dragostini> Nope.
<Dragostini> tried f1-f12
<crowell> so you don't get a different tty?
<Dragostini> Nope.
<Dragostini> And no cursor either.
<crowell> can you try booting with removing the "quiet nosplash" arguments from the grub bootline
<Dragostini> Uh, no idea how to do that.
<crowell> and add "nosplash debug"
<Dragostini> How do I modify / add that?
<crowell> hold shift during boot
<crowell> you'll get to the GRUB menu
<crowell> then you can edit your boot command
<Dragostini> Okie. gimme a few, gotta reboot, on my windoze partition atm
<Dragostini> I shall be back.
<crowell> ok
<crowell> if you had another machine this would go faster :-)
<Dragostini> Hm, lemme grab the wifes laptop ;)
<Dragostini> k two mins, booting her laptop up.
<crowell> ok
<Dragostini> okay
<Dragostini> rebooting laptop
<crowell> ok
<Dragostini> so change quiet splash to debug splash?
<crowell> debug nosplash
<Dragostini> gotcha
<Dragostini> uhh, tried to boot, bunch of text scrolled REAL FAST and back to black screen of nothing
<Dragostini> \oh wait
<Dragostini> in initramfs
<Dragostini> It booted into the busybox build in shell (ash)
<Dragostini> built*
<crowell> any error messages, or just dumped to busybox?
<crowell> it sounds like like if you an take a picture, that would be helpful
<crowell> wow, my touchpad is really jittery today :P
<Dragostini> I'm unable to scroll up, but from what I can see on the screen the only potential error or something is "systemd-udevd[117]: could not open moddep file '/lib/modules/3.8.0-19-generic/modules.dep.bin'
<Dragostini> other than that its just a bunch of finding USB's
<crowell> is this an EFI system? or bios?
<Dragostini> bios
<Dragostini> hp probook 6460b
<crowell> andtthis is the first time you've booted after the install?
<Dragostini> yeah
<Dragostini> well aside from the initial blackscreen that brought me here
<crowell> hm... that is very odd
<Dragostini> I downloaded the ISO off the kubuntu website, and used UNETBOOTIN from windows to create the live USB
<Dragostini> if  that counts for much
<crowell> one thing that you might want to try is to reinstall grub from the live disk again
<crowell> I've used unetbootin a lot
<Dragostini> do a total reinstall?
<crowell> works pretty well
<crowell> first try just repairing grub
<Dragostini> and how do I go about doing that?
<crowell> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd#.UoRKCB-ldNA
<Dragostini> kk lemme give that a try
<Dragostini> I'll get back to you shortly
<Dragostini> i'll stay on here
<crowell> ok, hopefully that works
<crowell> if not, I'm not totally sure
<Dragostini> okay
<Dragostini> it tried to boot, I saw the kubuntu load splash screen
<Dragostini> and now ive got an error, sec, i\ll type it out
<Dragostini> gave up waiting for root device. Common problems: -Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline)
<Dragostini> -check rootdelay = (did the system wait long enough?)
<Dragostini> -check root= (did the system wait for the right device?)
<Dragostini> -missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev)
<Dragostini> ALERT! /dev/disk/b-uuid/c3c65afa-caf7-4df4-8c61-cbd5c4e7f84c does not exist! Dropping to a shell!
<Dragostini> And then back to busybox below that
<crowell> sounds like bios issues maybe?
<crowell> its looking for a disk by a certain id, which it can't find
<Dragostini> sorry typo. by-uuid*
<Dragostini> Never had any issues with any other distro :S
<Dragostini> So I'm not sure it would be BIOS
<crowell> on the same machine?
<crowell> try adding the following to your grub boot line then
<Dragostini> was just running OpenSUSE 12.3 KDE yesterday, and Linux Mint 15 Cinnamon three hours ago on that machine\
<crowell> rootdelay=130
<Dragostini> k sec
<crowell> if that doesn't work, then the problem is menu.lst is holding the wrong uuid
<Dragostini> added rootdelay=130 to bottom of grub boot line
<Dragostini> testing
<crowell> ok
<Dragostini> same error
<crowell> so yeah, your uuid is wrong on menu.lst
<Dragostini> any way to fix?
<crowell> ofc :-)
<Dragostini> ^^
<crowell> are you in the busybox shell?
<Dragostini> yep
<crowell> ok, type in "blkid"
<crowell> if it doesn't work there, you'll have to do it from the live disk again :/
<Dragostini> did nothing that I can see
<Dragostini> in konsole?
<crowell> ok, boot up the live disk, then do "sudo blkid"
<crowell> yeah, in the console
<Dragostini> kk sec
<Dragostini> okay it gave me some spew of UUID's
<Dragostini> my two windows partitions, my ext4 and my swap
<crowell> ok, do you know which one is your boot partition?
<crowell> should be one of the ext4
<crowell> if you only have one ext4, then its that one
<Dragostini> there is only one ext5
<Dragostini> er
<Dragostini> ext4*
<crowell> ok
<crowell> great
<crowell> so if you can mount your ext4 partition, then edit menu.lst to contain the uuid instead of what it currently has
<crowell> either that or you can just write down the uuid
<crowell> then edit your grub line to reflect the proper uuid
<Dragostini> I'll write it down on this laptop in a text file
<crowell> (will say some stuff like root=UUID=blahblahblah
<crowell> just updateit to the right one
<crowell> then when you boot edit /boot/grub.menu.list
<crowell> otherwise, you;ll have to do this every time you boot
<crowell> but now when you make the edit you should be good to boot :-)
<crowell> I don't know why grub messed that up the first time
<Dragostini> okay, i wrote it down, so when I go into the grub boot edit like I have been, there should be a root=UUID=blahblah that I replace with the UUID I just wrote down?
<crowell> correct
<crowell> going to be afk for like 20 minutes, need to find my cat, I'll be back though
<Dragostini> and when I manage (hopefully) to make it into kubuntu, edit that file and replace the UUID with it as well
<crowell> correct
<Dragostini> okay, I'll be here to keep you posted lol
<Dragostini> thanks crowell
<crowell> great, no problem!
<Dragostini> hm, no dice crowell. Same error. I am in the grub edit right now, and its listed correctly, exactly, in two places.
<Dragostini> first is search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root (theUUIDishere)
<Dragostini> Second is a couple lines down: Linux                                      /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-12-generic root=UUID=(UUIDishere) ro     quiet splas\h $vt_handoff
<Dragostini> the splas\h etc is due to it cutting into a new line
<Dragostini> I need to afk about 15 minutes or so myself, back shortly
<Dragostini> back
<Dragostini> sorry crowell that took a little longer than i expected
<crowell> Dragostini: so you saved with the proper uuid and still didnt work?
<Dragostini> Yeah :S
<crowell> sorry, but I'm blanking here
<Dragostini> I might just have to switch to another distro perhaps...
<Dragostini> I know others worked, I just wanted to try Kubuntu
<crowell> you can try another fresh install, maybe something errored?
<Dragostini> tried that already before I came on here
<crowell> yeah, sorry about that, I can't really think of another reason for it
<Dragostini> its okay dude. I'm going to see if I can poke around and figure it out, and if not, I guess download another distro
<Dragostini> Thanks for your help crowell I do appreciate your effort
<crowell> np
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<king> hello
<Guest6751> who speak french ?
<alexandr> привет всем
<alexandr> как украсить кубунту 13.10?
<forgeaus> is there a #kubuntu-ru?
<forgeaus> apparently not
<alexandr> как зайти на кубунту-ру?
<forgeaus> !ubottu help
<forgeaus> !ubottu commands
<forgeaus> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<forgeaus> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<forgeaus> lol
<forgeaus> !info
<forgeaus> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Teleport> using UNetbootin for installing KXstudio 10.4.3 Via Removable USB, Boot says "Invalid or corrupt kernel image", Burned the ISO file to a blank DVD, boot says "No Default or UI configuration directive found!", I've already tried to rename "isolinux" to "syslinux"
<Teleport> anyone?
<shadeslayer> Teleport: wrong channel, we do not provide support for KXStudio
<Teleport> shadeslayer it's kubuntu based
<shadeslayer> doesn't matter
<shadeslayer> if it's a derivative, it's not supported here
<Teleport> so what do you think about this?
<Teleport> cause kx is empty
<shadeslayer> *shrug*
<shadeslayer> I'd check the md5sum of the ISO
<Teleport> shadeslayer not match with anything!
<shadeslayer> so your ISO is corrupted
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Moscherkobold> hello, is someone here
<Moscherkobold> it seems that I have a problems since an update some days ago
<Moscherkobold> my KWin window effects do not work anymore
<Moscherkobold> it seems that my graphic card driver is not installed proberly at the moment
<Moscherkobold> i have an AMD graphic card, in the "additional driver" window I can see 2 drivers, no matter which one I select it does not work
<BluesKaj> Moscherkobold. do you mean it doesn't install properly ?
<Moscherkobold> BluesKaj: the installation seems to be ok and the little indicator in front of the drivers name is green, however there is a text below that says something like "the driver is activatet, but not in use"
<BluesKaj> if it installs Moscherkobold is the activate option showing ?
<Moscherkobold> no
<Moscherkobold> also the amd watermark is not in the bottom right egde of my screen anymore
<BluesKaj> which AMD card is it ?
<Moscherkobold> 78xx
<Moscherkobold> i have two driver in my list the one with the green light i can "remove" the one with the grey dot in front I can "activate"
<BluesKaj> and you activated it , with poor results ?
<BluesKaj> Moscherkobold. ^
<Moscherkobold> well my kwin effects does not work anymore, and i have noticed that the AMD watermark was suddenly gone
<Moscherkobold> if i go into system settings
<Moscherkobold> window effects
<BluesKaj> you rebooted after activation , i assume , Moscherkobold ?
<Moscherkobold> BluesKaj: yes
<Moscherkobold> there is a message OPENGL-compositing has caused a crash of Kwin
<Moscherkobold> probably the reason was a faulty driver
<Moscherkobold> (sorry I am translating the text by myself from german into english)
<BluesKaj> and the Qt graphics is setting is native or raster ?
<Moscherkobold> opengl3.1 nativ
<BluesKaj> correction: and the Qt graphics setting is native or raster ?
<BluesKaj> try the raster setting
<Moscherkobold> BluesKaj: something crashed and i was returned to the login screen after a few seconds
<BluesKaj> Moscherkobold. , open a terminal , sudo apt-get install dkms
<Moscherkobold> BluesKaj: ok (was already installed)
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> in the terminal , dkms status , what's the output ?
<Moscherkobold> fglrx-updates, 13.101, 3.11.0-13-generic, x86_64: installed
<BluesKaj> ok , sudo apt-get install fglrx
<Moscherkobold> BluesKaj: uhoh the installation was running and then the same thing happend again, a black screen for 2sec and i was returned to the login screen
<BluesKaj> Moscherkobold. is this an AGP or PCI card ?
<BluesKaj> or onboard?
<BluesKaj> Moscherkobold. are you sure the 78xx is AMD , I see references to nvidia 78xx in google
<renaud-46> bonjour!
<renaud-46> hi
<Moscherkobold> BluesKaj: sry i have to write from my mobilephone now :)
<Moscherkobold> pci-e card
<Moscherkobold> yes sure amd
<Moscherkobold> after a reboot i see the os select screen then a kubuntu logo and when the login screen should appear the screen is black and goes into powersave after some sec
<BluesKaj> Moscherkobold. , try another update and upgrade , there may be a graphics update/fix in the repos .
<Moscherkobold> BluesKaj: i have done some update upgrade reinstall flgrx in the recovery console and i can use my pc again :)
<BluesKaj> aha :)
<BluesKaj> Moscherkobold. good , glad to hear it :)
<Moscherkobold> however the window effects are still not working and the amd watermark is also missing, so something is not ok with the driver :9
<Moscherkobold> i will try the second one from the additional driver window
<Moscherkobold> BluesKaj: do you have any futher suggestion?
<BluesKaj> not sure , Moscherkobold , have you looked at the amd/ati site for a proprietary linux driver for the 78xx ?
<Moscherkobold> BluesKaj: hmm no, good idea i will do that
<Mariox> =p
<ovrflw0x> how to switch from xubuntu to kubuntu?
<lordievader> ovrflw0x: Install the kubuntu-desktop package.
<ovrflw0x> then
<lordievader> ovrflw0x: After that follow this guide:
<lordievader> !purekde | ovrflw0x
<ubottu> ovrflw0x: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<ovrflw0x> lordievader, i'm on 13.10
<ovrflw0x> lordievader, this applies only to Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal). If you're using 12.04, go here. If you're using 11.10, go here. If you're using 10.04, go here.
<lordievader> ovrflw0x: Probably hasn't changed much ;)
<ovrflw0x> lordievader, what will happen to the infinality patch?
<ovrflw0x> i've it installed
<BluesKaj> yeah the pure kde guide is usually out of date by a yr or so
<lordievader> ovrflw0x: Infinality patch?
<ovrflw0x> yes
<lordievader> ovrflw0x: I have never heard of that patch, could you give some background/details?
<ovrflw0x> infinality.net
<Moscherkobold> BluesKaj: how to install the downloaded file?
<BluesKaj> Moscherkobold. what's the file extension ?
<Moscherkobold> run
<ovrflw0x> lordievader, is guide for pure 13.04 kubuntu good enough?
<ovrflw0x> for 13.10
<ovrflw0x> Moscherkobold, make that run file executable and do sh file.run
<lordievader> ovrflw0x: The one from !purekde will probably work fine. About the infinality thing, I have no experience with font settings. I simply use the defaults.
<BluesKaj> Moscherkobold. , open a terminal in the folder where it's located , then,  ./nameofdriverpackage.run
<BluesKaj> with sudo
<ovrflw0x> lordievader, will installing kubuntu-desktop also change the xubuntu pic during the boot?
<lordievader> ovrflw0x: No idea ;). You can customize it though, if you want.
<ovrflw0x> lordievader, do you like xfce or kde?
<lordievader> ovrflw0x: I have never really used xfce.
<ovrflw0x> lordievader, is guide for pure 13.04 kubuntu good enough? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/tag/pure-kubuntu/ for 13.10
<lordievader> ovrflw0x: Probably yes. The thing is, if you find the lib on which the whole xfce depends you only need to remove it. That lib is probably somewhere in their commands.
<ovrflw0x> i already did "sudo install kubuntu-desktop" and packages are getting downloaded can i STOP them and follow the command give by psychocats.net? will all the package install resume or download from beginning?
<BluesKaj> ovrflw0x. not a good idea
<lordievader> ovrflw0x: It doesn't matter if you first install kubu-desktop and then remove xfce or the other way around.
<ovrflw0x> k
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Moscherkobold> BluesKaj: thank you now everything is working :)
<Moscherkobold> just to know, was my graphic card driver autoupdated or something
<BluesKaj> Moscherkobold. good to hear  :)
<jsalvia> hi
#kubuntu 2013-11-15
<Linuxephus> Kubuntu rules! Ubuntu sucks camel balls!! any problems with that?
<Linuxephus> Excllent.
<Linuxephus> *Excellent*.
<IdleOne> Can I safely remove kdewallet and not break my install ?
<jalcine> IdleOne: it depends how your distro's package manager has it
<jalcine> on Ubuntu/Debian; kwallet's part of kde-baseapps so it's not directly removable
<IdleOne> jalcine: is there a way to disable it from asking me for my password?
<IdleOne> I don't want to bypass it. I just don't want to use it at all
<jalcine> Yeah; there's a checkbox for that ;)
 * IdleOne looks through settings
<IdleOne> I should have done that in the first place :)
<jalcine> IdleOne: no worries ;)
<jalcine> http://i.imgur.com/OivMAiW.png is how that config page would look
<jalcine> krunner: Search for 'KDE Wallet'
<IdleOne> omg that was too easy.
<IdleOne> Sometimes I disappoint myself
<IdleOne> thanks jalcine :)
<jalcine> IdleOne: no probs
<IdleOne> look at me and my bad manners :(
<IdleOne> wearing a hat indoors
<jalcine> haha
<jalcine> well, at least you can
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<SonikkuAmerica> How do I correctly configure Kontact or Akonadi for Office 365?
<jalcine> ^^ that's a *very* interesting question
<jalcine> SonikkuAmerica: I'm guessing that Office 365 includes Live Mail, no?
<jalcine> if so, check if there's a IMAP/POP3 config for it
<SonikkuAmerica> jalcine: No, Office365 is Exchange.
<jalcine> Ah lemme look something up
<jalcine> 2 mins
<SonikkuAmerica> k
<jalcine> Oi, I don't see anything for Akonadi's resources about Exchange :/
<jalcine> SonikkuAmerica: sorry
<SonikkuAmerica> How about KMail/Kontact?
<SonikkuAmerica> I've Googled everywhere and tried everything; my biggest problem is SMTP (IMAP works just fine)
<dinosrule> Not sure what SonikkuAmerica's having trouble with, the SMTP server at http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/web-apps-help/settings-for-pop-and-imap-access-HA102908389.aspx works fine with Office365.
 * dinosrule shrugs and waits for them to reappear
<depleted-vanity> uhhh is my IP visible??
<dinosrule> depleted-vanity: yes
<depleted-vanity> isn't that kind of insecure?
<dinosrule> depleted-vanity: not particularly, unless you are running insecure services on that address
<encalibur> *
<sfdag> sdrru j
<sfdag> what's this ?
<sfdag> 怎么玩啊？
<MangaKaDenza> magic
<ovrflw0x> why is laptop fan making noise on kubuntu?
<yossarianuk> ovrflw0x: does it make the same noise on other os's ?
<ovrflw0x> no
<yossarianuk> have you treid other linux distros?
<ovrflw0x> yes
<ovrflw0x> suse xubuntu...
<yossarianuk> odd if its the same version of xubuntu (i.e 13.10, etc)...
<ovrflw0x> yes
<yossarianuk> you could look at the power settings.
<yossarianuk> also perhaps try to disable desktop effects (as a test)
<yossarianuk> another test could be disable desktop search (just as a test)
<ovrflw0x> i toggled desktop effects still fan makes noise
<yossarianuk> search ?
<ovrflw0x> how to toggglle search yossarianu?
<yossarianuk> (i.m just thinking of things running on kubuntu what will not be running on xubuntu
<ovrflw0x> how to togggle search yossarianu?
<ovrflw0x> ok i disabled desktop search
<yossarianuk> system settings -> desktop search -> uncheck the 3 boxes
<ovrflw0x> still fan makes noise
<yossarianuk> what GPU do you have
<yossarianuk> ?
<ovrflw0x> discrete hd5650 radeon
<ovrflw0x> integrated is intel
<yossarianuk> are you using the binary ATI driver
<ovrflw0x> no open source
<ovrflw0x> yossarianu i saw taskmanager CPU isn't loaded
<ovrflw0x> yossarianuk: ?
<yossarianuk> it is odd.
<yossarianuk> possibly see
<yossarianuk> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=126505
<yossarianuk> + https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=125954
<yossarianuk> (yes I know its arch not kubuntu)
<yossarianuk> also
<yossarianuk> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=125954
<yossarianuk> sorry
<yossarianuk> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?62263-I-Think-Laptop-Fan-Replacement-Led-To-ACPI-Problem-Keyboard-Freezes
<FloodBotK1> yossarianuk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yossarianuk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1784587
<yossarianuk> (few things to try..)
<ovrflw0x> yossarianuk: maybe some kernel issue?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ovrflw0x> lordievader: you spend most of your time on IRC?
<lordievader> ovrflw0x: I spend a lot of time idling on IRC.
<ovrflw0x> lordievader: what do you do along with idling on IRC
<lordievader> ovrflw0x: http://people.ubuntu.com/~unit193/pisg/kubuntu.html
<lordievader> ovrflw0x: I'm a full time student.
<ovrflw0x> what's your major?
<lordievader> ovrflw0x: Electrical Engineering.
<valorie> woooo, I'm active
<valorie> thanks to the bnc
<ovrflw0x> valorie: hii
<valorie> hi ovrflw0x
<lordievader> valorie: :)
<ovrflw0x> are you a girl valorie?
<valorie> far from being a girl
<ovrflw0x> what do you mean valorie?
<valorie> or rather, i was a girl many years ago
<ovrflw0x> a lady?
<valorie> now a grandma
<ovrflw0x> whoaa on IRC?
<valorie> I blog as 'linuxgrandma'
<ovrflw0x> where?
<lordievader> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<valorie> heh
<valorie> sorry, lordievader
<ovrflw0x> !ot @ lordievader
<ubottu> ovrflw0x: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> ovrflw0x: let's take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<ovrflw0x> lordievader: how dare you interfere when i'm talking to your elder
<valorie> let's go, please
<noaXess> hey hey
<noaXess> about lib32asound2.. why can't i install that on saucy 13.10?
<noaXess> got. it.. it's about teamviwer.. needed to install 32bit version..
<noaXess> checkout here if interested or also need teamviewer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2181680
<AshishL> i want to install kubuntu on a windows 7 system without erasing data .( and without Virtual Machine ) Please help me eith the partition screen so as to keep previous data intact
<justjim> hi all, anyone with skype/webcam experience who might be able to help me?
<justjim> I can get it to work in guvcview, but Skype refuses to.. should I just give up? :)
<justjim> yay, fixed it :) Skype doesnt do HD, so you have to manually force the vdeo size to 640x480 in the config.xml
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<eddillo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> eddillo. just ask your question
<Silass22> #
<ubuntu_user> help me please http://askubuntu.com/questions/377518/cant-login-in-ubuntu-with-my-user-account-trough-gui-lightdm
<gassho> terve
<BluesKaj> gassho. ?
<guest91j7JU> hi, have a looping login for 13.04, .profile didn't exist, made a default profile, still have looping login.  what could be the issue?
<gassho> ww
<BluesKaj> looping login , desktop X , don't load ?
<BluesKaj> guest91j7JU.^
<guest91j7JU> login is correct, get a black screen for a sec, then back to login screen
<guest91j7JU> BluesKaj: does that answer your q
<BluesKaj> guest91j7JU. yes , ctrl+alt +F1 , then login again , and run sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<guest91j7JU> BluesKaj: ctrl+alt+f1 at the login screen right?
<BluesKaj> yes
<guest91j7JU> thanks
<BluesKaj> then run sudo service lightdm restart.
<ubuntu_user> hi BluesKaj
<ubuntu_user> here ss_haze
<ubuntu_user> one day I woke up, got to school, and by the time I came home, my laptop battery went out
<ubuntu_user> next thing I know, I can't login
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_user. , Hi, sorry I saw your posts in #ubuntu and have no idea how to help
<ubuntu_user> I lost all the work I done
<ubuntu_user> I can't sudo filemanager /var/www to copy stuff
<ubuntu_user> cause when I do it, it doesn't copy all
<ubuntu_user> maybe you know how to give permisions
<ubuntu_user> so I could
<guestj4z8ef> BluesKaj: I did that much, there were updates but 0 upgrades, and the issue still exists
<guestj4z8ef> BluesKaj: any ideas?
<guestj4z8ef> BluesKaj:  rm .Xauthority http://askubuntu.com/questions/314362/ubuntu-13-04-login-loop  ??
<guestj4z8ef> anyone?
<BluesKaj> guestj4z8ef. you could try
<BluesKaj> BBL....stuff to do for 20mins or so
<guestl9zPKr> BluesKaj: that didn't fix it either
<guestl9zPKr> BluesKaj: any other suggestions?
<guestl9zPKr> or anyone else?
<guestZXynHE> anyone have a resolution to my issue above?
<BluesKaj> guestZXynHE. , have you tried startx in the shell , ctrl+alt+f1  ?
<guestZXynHE> BluesKaj: not yet
<guestNPmrYa> BluesKaj: xinit: failed to connect to x server after 'startx'
<BluesKaj> guestNPmrYa. what graphics chip do you have ?
<guestNPmrYa> BluesKaj: whats the command to checlk
<guestNPmrYa> check
<BluesKaj> sudo lshw -C video
<BluesKaj> guestNPmrYa. it will be the line beside product in the lius
<BluesKaj> err list
<guestNPmrYa> BluesKaj: AMD Radeon HD 6310
<BluesKaj> guestNPmrYa. back to the shell , sudo apt-get install fglrx
<guestNPmrYa> BluesKaj:  k
<guest3MznSX> BluesKaj: can you repeat that last command please
<BluesKaj> guestNPmrYa.  , sudo apt-get install fglrx
<guest3MznSX> ty
<guestTTBX5N> BluesKaj: installed that, same issue remains
<guestTTBX5N> any other thoughts?
<BluesKaj> guestTTBX5N. I was afraid that fglrx wouldn't work , , you 'll have to purge it , sudp apt-get purge fglrx , to get rid of it , Then my suggestion is to go to the AMD website and download the proprietary driver for your graphics card and install that
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ubuntu_user> I think I'm loosing fate in ubuntu community
<ubuntu_user> anybody here wants to help?
<BluesKaj> !ask |ubuntu_user.
<ubottu> ubuntu_user.: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntu_user>  gnome-system-log
<ubuntu_user> No protocol specified
<ubuntu_user> No protocol specified
<ubuntu_user> (gnome-system-log:10528): gnome-system-log-CRITICAL **: Unable to parse arguments: Nevar atvērt ekrānu —
<FloodBotK1> ubuntu_user: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_user> that is how much my system is f////
<MangaKaDenza> \o/
<MangaKaDenza> I finally found a quick tool to make a distro out of kubuntu!
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is a distro , MangaKaDenza
<MangaKaDenza> ...a mod of kubu
<MangaKaDenza> and way ahead of time too!
<BluesKaj> ma what the hell are talking about ?
<BluesKaj> MangaKaDenza.^
<MangaKaDenza> ...
<MangaKaDenza> nvm
<linux4u> I have a weird issue, I have a radeon card, so I wanted to test it so I ran valley benchmark for linux on it. but ever since when I  lock the machine instead of the screen saver coming up the screen looks the same, it wont respond. but if I change to another virtual terminal using cntl-alt-f1 and back to f7 I see the screen saver. any ideas?
<ubuntu_user> effffffffffffffffff
<yossarianuk> hi - i'm running kubuntu 13.10 (UEFI) - if I use the 'halt' command (as root) the desktop doesn't fully shut down - it shuts down fine via the KDE menu though
<yossarianuk> how can I correctly shutdown via CLI ?
<yossarianuk> i.e how can I do the equivalent  of - Kmenu- > leave -> Shut Down via the cli ?
<seattlegaucho> yossarianuk, 'sudo shutdown -h now'
<yossarianuk> ok i'll try that (i though that was the same as halt).
<jdrab> yossarianuk: or 'poweroff'
<linux4u> running 13.04 and I have a weird issue, I have a radeon card, so I wanted to test it so I ran valley benchmark for linux on it. but ever since when I  lock the machine instead of the screen saver coming up the screen looks the same, it wont respond. but if I change to another virtual terminal using cntl-alt-f1 and back to f7 I see the screen saver. any ideas?
<jdrab> sudo*
<yossarianuk> seattlegaucho: jdrab: thanks
<yossarianuk> ill try
<yossarianuk> I want to leave my machine on to download about 60GB of steam games tonight...
<yossarianuk> one other thing - why does KDE still default to not enabling 'suspend desktop effscts for fullscreenapps'?
<yossarianuk> enabling that gives me about 30% increase in FPS.
<yossarianuk> seems silly to not have it...
<blazzer12> Hi every one!
<MangaKaDenza> say
<MangaKaDenza> how do I change what splash is displayed by plymouth
#kubuntu 2013-11-16
<nv_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2007/how-do-i-change-the-plymouth-bootscreen
<dougl> what do you call the blue swishes background that is displayed while the desktop loads (the hard drive icon then the wrench and screwdriver and others then the K and then your desktop)?
<valorie> dougl: the splash screen?
<dougl> valorie, yes... thank you, I am trying to change my splash screen any suggestions welcomed.
<Guest30702> ciao
<Guest30702> !list
<ubottu> Guest30702: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<msx> Hello there, any dev available?
<winstonebook> im sneaky
<winstonebook> vry sneaky
<MangaKaDenza> no you're not
<valorie> !splash
<ubottu> To change your KDE splash screen go to System Settings -> Appearance -> Splash Screen
<valorie> nice
<ussher_> I compiled ffmpeg from source, it works, but now when i try adding things that require it, like kdenlive from apt-get it throws errors " Depends: ffmpeg but it is not going to be installed"  How do i tell apt-get that ffmpeg is already installed.
<ussher_> $ which ffmpeg shows me /home/(me)/bin/ffmpeg
<nick07> hello, i need some help mounting a nfs share in kubuntu
<nick07> i get this message: mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting
<nick07> i think it´s a user problem, but i dont know how to configure kubuntu to choose the right user
<radio-tvnr> kde cannot find usb scarlet and is not working only in jack
<valorie> ussher_: you have to set the path
<valorie> !path
<ubottu> path is The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<ussher_> cheers valorie  ill check that out now.
<ussher_> valorie:  I added /home/(me)/bin  to the /etc/environment then logged out and restarted the X server.  when i came back in and did $echo $PATH the changes had taken effect, but apt-get still complains "kdenlive : Depends: ffmpeg but it is not going to be installed"
<valorie> hmmmm
<valorie> I'm no expert, but I do build amarok locally like you have built ffmpeg (in your home)
<valorie> the very detailed instructions we use to build might help
<ussher_> no worries, its not so important.  Its pretty much how I want it so might be best not to mess with it.
<ussher_> thanks for your time.
<valorie> http://blogs.fsfe.org/myriam/2009/09/26/compiling-amarok-from-git-locally-full-summary/
<valorie> you might look that over
<crissi> hello
<crissi> i'm looking for kdevelop 4.6beta package
<crissi> is there a ppa with that?
<crissi> also, kde 4.12 beta2 i want to try
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<guest7h8vuo> can someone assist with a looping login issue? http://askubuntu.com/questions/314362/ubuntu-13-04-login-loop
<guest7h8vuo> ive tried many things.  id take the time to list them but im not sure anyone is around
<BluesKaj> guest7h8vuo. , so the proprietary amd/ati driver doesn't help
<guest7h8vuo> BluesKaj:  no
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | guest7h8vuo , try this
<ubottu> guest7h8vuo , try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<guest7h8vuo> BluesKaj: kubuntu 13.04 has worked with this card for a while, and some earlier versions. i dont see why you suggest a graphical incompatibility
<BluesKaj> guest7h8vuo. it's not incompatible , it bypasses all the programming of the hardware specific clock rates and registers on the video card
<BluesKaj> it's your call
<BluesKaj> perhaps the the gurus at #ubuntu can help since it isn't a kde specific problem , it's an X loading problem , guest7h8vuo
<guest7h8vuo> BluesKaj: an x loading problem it seems, yeah
<BluesKaj> and my ati graphics knowlwdge is limited , so the guys at #ubuntu know much more than I do , and the room has almost 8 times the population here , chances for a solution are much better there
<BluesKaj> I'm a nvidia user
<guest7h8vuo> BluesKaj: checking in ubuntu, thanks
<guest7h8vuo> BluesKaj: thanks for your assistance yesterday too
<BluesKaj> guest7h8vuo. np
<guest7h8vuo> to reinstall lightdm its 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm' no?
<BluesKaj> guest7h8vuo. yes
<BluesKaj> guest7h8vuo. another suggestion , altho sybtle it does make a difference on a personal level and that is to choose a real nick and stick with it, so ppl can get to know you and are much more likely to help
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Guest80745> logged in as guest into kubuntu earlier, large files in /tmp directory i may need to delete.  now logged into livecd kubuntu, what directory contains the guest user files?
<lordievader> Guest80745: Thought it was /home/kubuntu (it is made during the boot).
<Guest80745> lordievader: are guest account tmp files deleted upon exit?
<Guest80745> it doesnt seem to be so
<hazard_> hi everyone
<Guest80745> also, what is the default guest account password
<Guest80745> to login with ctrl+alt+f1
<hazard_> hmmmmm
<hazard_> which kubuntu version is More Stable ??
<hazard_> anyone ??
<lordievader> Guest80745: Prgrams may not expect that files remain in /tmp after a reboot. For /var/tmp they may expect them to remain. Or so I read.
<lordievader> Guest80745: Oh and I thought you were asking about the live-cd user. I'm not really sure what the homedir is for the guest user. I think something like /home/guest.
<Guest80745> lordievader: no, its not home/guest, hmm
<Guest80745> /home/guest
<lordievader> Guest80745: You could login as the guest user and issue "echo $HOME".
<sebastian> Hi there! I have a pc with windows that stopped working. I then formatted everything and installed Kubuntu on it. Now I realised that some files that were on the windows partition could still be useful to me (some pdfs) and I would like to recover them. Can someone give me some tips? I am now booted into kubuntu. I downloaded testdisk but Im affraid I am not very good at working through it. Cheers!
<Guest80745> lordievader: deleted /var/tmp, and good to go i think, guessing guest tmp file(s) is in there somewhere
<Guest80745> thanks
<lordievader> Guest80745: Deleting /var/tmp is not a good idea...
<lordievader> sebastian: You can forget about those files. If you only formated the disk they might still be recoverable, but since you installed Kubuntu over it the change of recovering anything is near zero.
<sebastian> lordievader: However the kubuntu install is much smaller than my previous windows installation and all those files. Do you think, given that, there might still be a chance? at least for getting a list of the files still recoverable...
<lordievader> sebastian: If there is, it is going to be very slim. Also if you are currently using the disk the chance of recovering anything gets smaller and smaller with time.
<lordievader> sebastian: This is the reason why backing up is so important.
<sebastian> lordievader: I understand what you mean. However I tried using testdisk just in case there would be that slim chance. I just dont really know how to operate it after the point of selecting the hard disk, which afterwards leads me to the list of partitions of kubuntu. ... and I dont know what to do next. I understand the chance is slim , however I would still like to give it a try. Do you know how should i use test disk?
<lordievader> sebastian: No I don't, I'm afraid. File recovery is a very complex task better left up to professionals.
<BluesKaj> sebastian. and it can be very expensive
<lordievader> Yes, hiring a professional will be very expensive.
<sebastian> Ok, cheers guys! I'll see how can i deal without the files then
<paolo> 1
<paolo> +
<paolo> 59
<paolo_>   
<danielo> hey
<danielo> anyone now is there a mini iso of kubuntu 13.10
<danielo> or netboot?
 * G-Khan test
<Z_God> I just upgraded from raring to saucy and now I get a message that kstartupconfig cannot be found when I log on, any idea what I should do to fix it?
<jarkko> i have kubuntu 13.04 installer
<jarkko> it says that there is a new version 13.10
<jarkko> and wants to upgrade
<jarkko> if i download and install those files what does it do basically?
<jarkko> does it upgrade the usb stick installer to 13.10?
<Niklas> hi
<umbralsoul> Hello?
<umbralsoul> Is anyone online? I have a question.
<umbralsoul> Hello.
<Joit> hello 2
<umbralsoul> May I ask you a question?
<Joit> does anyone know what happend to the sane project?
<umbralsoul> Two questions I suppose; first: do you know much about the operating system Ubuntu?
<jovando> hello can somebody give me a tutorial for chroot?
<valorie> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<valorie> jovando: ^^^
<jovando> i try since 3 hours to do that - have also read the articles but i cant establish
<jovando> ok, thanks but i dont believe that i can establish it with this article
<jovando> because sb said i dont have to install extra packages
<jovando> the case is that i cant boot anymore because of load fallback graphic device fail
<jovando> so i booted live cd
<jovando> now i can do something with chroot so that the system believe i am the system root - not the root of live cd
<Joit> dont you have a option to boot in recov ery mode with grub?
<Joit> ...by pressing shift key during boot, it should show the grub menu
<Joit> @jovando
<jovando> yes but there are just a menu where i can choose several options
<jovando> one moment i will check it on the issue computer
<Joit> may try to boot an older kernel, or go to the konsole after the recoverry menu did load?
<Joit> then reinstall an other driver for your video card?
<jovando> ok one mom
<Joit> i would first start with the recovery mode and then let the menu loading
<jovando> grub come automatically....
<Joit> ah, not bym e anymore :)
<Joit> by me
<jovando> no kernel works of all any more
<jovando> ok i will choose the recovery mode
<Joit> how did you manage that
<Joit> then you may first check all filesystems
<jovando> didnt need shift because boot menu (grub) appears anyway
<Joit> ok, was just in case it didnt anymore
<jovando> i chose recovery mode
<Joit> ok
<Joit> hoping it loads it
<jovando> now i have the options: resume, clean, dpkg, fsck, grub, network, root, system-summary
<Joit> do fsck first
<Joit> after that load network
<Joit> but lets see how fsck works
<jovando> ok, one moment
#kubuntu 2013-11-17
<jovando> this is recovery mode: http://imagebin.org/277393
<jovando> i chose fsck
<Joit> ok
<jovando> now i have this screen
<jovando> http://imagebin.org/277392
<Joit> you cant do much wrong there, even can get a command line there
<jovando> is this normal?
<Joit> yes
<jovando> have the command line now
<Joit> it only says, now it mounts your devices, when they are allready mounted, you should not run fsck
<jovando> finished
<Joit> thats why you use recovery mode, where you can use this function save
<Joit> ok, and no errors ?
<jovando> http://imagebin.org/277394
<jovando> i dont know
<jovando> is this a error or is all ok
<jovando> 0.1 percent looks not so good
<Joit> it did say at the end if it there is something wrong, but if you get Press Enter, anything seems ok
<Joit> thats ok
<Joit> means only your files are not clean saved, but 0,1% is good
<jovando> omg
<Joit> now go to network and start it
<Joit> what omg ?
<Joit> you have anything at one partition?
<jovando> oh my good
<jovando> god
<Joit> i usually make 2 partitions, one for home, one for the system, that way i can set up all time a new system but keeping my files at the home partition
<jovando> i have 5 or 6 partitions
<jovando> http://imagebin.org/277395
<jovando> done
<jovando> i have now a command line
<Joit> yes, thats a root command line
<jovando> ok, what now=
<jovando> ?
<Joit> hum
<Joit> you didnt load the network now, right?
<Joit> you can type "exit!" and come back to the screen
<jovando> i chose network
<Joit> so, whats your video card, you say, it doesnt start anymore because it doesnt load your driver anymore?
<jovando> yes i have nvidia
<jovando> i chose network at this screen: http://imagebin.org/277393
<jovando> thats the result: http://imagebin.org/277395
<jovando> ok, i am back in the menu now
<jovando> network should be enabled
<jovando> what now?
<jovando> yes that is right error: load fallback graphic devices                [fail]
<jovando> when i now click on network, the screen http://imagebin.org/277395 dont appear anymore
<Joit> now try root for a shell
<Joit> there you can try to install a new driver for yor system.
<Joit> the menu only executes the options, only the shell is permanent
<Joit> you remind me at it, as i messed my video drivers up too, and i couldnt find a working one
<jovando> ok thx, and what should i type in?
<Joit> i need to look what is the best. you may should use a packet manager like dselect
<Joit> it can look if you have all depencies
<Joit> maybe try aptitude, or install it with apt-get install aptitude
<jovando> ups have deselect installed: http://imagebin.org/277403
<jovando> i will remove it
<jovando> how can i remove that - so that nothing is left?
<Joit> ok. as you want, but its no big deal, try aptitude, i think its better
<jovando> ok, and how can i remove the program, so that nothing is left?
<jovando> remove? autoremove? or purge?
<Joit> dpkg -r
<Joit> or apt-get remove
<jovando> he writes: "dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching dselect
<Joit> apt-get --purge remove dselect
<jovando> ok done
<Joit> now install aptitude, its more handy i think
<Joit> from your last screen it says you could update some packages
<Joit> a guess, did you have problems with your installation before, or did you delete some packages, where it did remove more as you did want?
<jovando> ok, sry i had to for my pizza
<Joit> happy pizza then
<jovando> it seems like that aptitude is already installed
<jovando> http://imagebin.org/277406
<Joit> ok, do maybe a apt-get -u upgrade
<Joit> its on your screen allready too, to do apt-get update or apt-get update --fix-missing
<jovando> this is my screen now:
<jovando> should i do the another first before i click yes
<jovando> ?
<Joit> first update, then upgrade
<Joit> but not dist-upgrade
<Joit> but you can do that with aptitude too i think
<jovando> ok, first update means: apt-get update --fix missing
<Joit> ok
<valorie> dist-upgrade is GOOD
<valorie> that upgrades all your packages
<valorie> it does not move you to the next version
<jovando> apt-get update --fix missing dont work
<Joit> hi valorie good to see you alive :)
<jovando> http://imagebin.org/277411
<jovando> oh sorry i have forget the - between fix and missing
<valorie> no, the --fix-missing should go with the upgrade command
<valorie> update just updates your source repos
<valorie> i'm alive but about to go fix dinner
<jovando> i have done apt-get update fix-missing, but i have several warnings and errors
<jovando> http://imagebin.org/277412
<valorie> just do apt-get update
<valorie> no --fix-missing
<jovando> ok
<valorie> also: do a copy/paste to a pastebin
<valorie> the images are impossible to read, since they don't cover the entire screen
<valorie> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<valorie> this time I'm really going aft
<valorie> afk
<Joit> you ned to sudo apt-get
<jovando> at apt-get update i have this result: http://imagebin.org/277414
<Joit> but well, i forgot its the recovery ko0nsole
<Joit> at last, it updated some of your files?
<jovando> i know i dont have to add sudo, right
<jovando> ?
<Joit> if some urls dont work, its not fatal error
<Joit> you simple type sudo apt-get update ie
<jovando> the last error dont looks good
<jovando> http://imagebin.org/277414
<Joit> "sudo command"
<jovando> so i should repeat it with sudo command?
<Joit> well it says only some hosts are not reachable at the moment, its no big thing
<jovando> ok, so: sudo apt-get update ie now?
<Joit> apt-get looks usually for more sources, where it can find the files to update,. if some dont works, it only says that
<Joit> did yur update finish allready or only showe this errors
<jovando> should I add ie to the command too?
<Joit> but mainly, it compares the source hosts, compare the files, and dload them, where it can find some, else, for the others, what dont work, it shows this error
<Joit> simple. when you run a command, like apt-get, you either type apt-get install, then it says, you need root privileges, then you type sudo apt-get install
<Joit> after that, you need to type your root password in
<Joit> so either, you run a command as superuser, (sudo) or as normal user
<Joit> does that make sense?
<jovando> i think so - i know that you usually need sudo to install something - but here i am root
<Joit> yeah i assume too, that it works without root
<jovando> I was not asked about my password because of i am root anyway
<Joit> did it update now the files?
<Joit> i cant see it on the screen
<jovando> the same error as before
<jovando> one moment
<Joit> strange anyhow,, apt-get update --fix-missing works by me
<jovando> this is what i typed in: http://imagebin.org/277415
<Joit> ok what happens?
<jovando> And this is the result: http://imagebin.org/277416
<jovando> ^^ no ask for password
<jovando> what do you recommend?
<Joit> did you start your network this time ? you have a connection to the internet?
<jovando> i should because i have already installed dselect
<jovando> when i try: "ping www.google.com"
<jovando> the output is: ping: unknown host www.google.com
<Joit> try dhclient
<Joit> or sudo dhclient
<jovando> output of ping: http://imagebin.org/277417
<Joit> you dont need to do a picture from any command :)
<jovando> this is the output: http://imagebin.org/277418
<jovando> when i try sudo dhclient it is the same
<jovando> it is easier for me
<jovando> and easier for you i hope
<Joit> ok, try exit
<Joit> then you come back to the menu
<Joit> not sure if your etowrk works, it seems it does
<Joit> your network
<jovando> jep
<Joit> there choose dpkg
<jovando> i am at recovery menu now
<jovando> ok
<Joit> ok. do dpkg or start network
<Joit> well i think we save some time without puictures :)
<jovando> should i klick yes? http://imagebin.org/277420
<jovando> yes, but not at long texts
<Joit> yes
<Joit> hit y
<Joit> flashpligun is the adobe flash, linux headers generic are something you need to load the kernel
<Joit> and rest are libs what are neded
<jovando> oh it needs 5 min
<Joit> you got a 56k modem? then enjoy your pizza at the meantime
<jovando> is it ok when i go smoking a joint
<jovando> ?
<Joit> only, when it has a lenght more then 15 cm
<jovando> i have mobile internet
<jovando> max. 10 MBit/s
<jovando> but most time the half
<Joit> thats a lot usually, i got something with 1,2mbit
<Joit> and thats a fast line what i have
<Joit> for 300mb i may need about 2 mins
<jovando> thats good enough
<jovando> may i go smoke the joint in the meanwhile=
<jovando> ?
<Joit> ok then lets wait until its finnished, i get a drink at the meantime
<jovando> ok, thx in advance you are very cool :-)
<jovando> omg my screen is black now
<jovando> is this a kind of screensaver?
<Joit> i think so, try space
<jovando> oh, i just clicked left and right
<jovando> http://imagebin.org/277424
<Joit> ok, it doesnt matter, because the script will run until it stops, no matter what you did type
<jovando> ok
<Joit> so far you didnt hit ctrl-c
<jovando> right
<jovando> now i am here
<jovando> http://imagebin.org/277425
<jovando> now i am here: http://imagebin.org/277426
<jovando> no, didnt hit Ctrl c
<Joit> looking up for that error
<jovando> this is the last screen: http://imagebin.org/277427
<Joit> ok someone says, you need to ... sudo apt-get remove nvidia-kernel-dkms nvidia-glx then reboot
<Joit> then sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-dkms nvidia-glx
<Joit> means uninstall nvidiakernle-dkms and nvidia-glx, reboot and isntall it again
<jovando> ok, must say for this here : http://imagebin.org/277426 i have tested this kernel
<jovando> i was the issue for that i couldnt boot into the KDE with no kernel
<Joit> ok, when this now works its ok
<Joit> else you may need to reinstall this both packages
<jovando> ok, i have pressed enter at last screen, now i am in the recovery menu
<genii> Hm.
<jovando> should i root again
<Joit> start the network first
<jovando> and type the commands you gave me?
<Joit> genii, hm?
<Joit> you could try to boot the kernel, if it works
<jovando> .-)
<jovando> :-)
<jovando> before i do your commands?
<Joit> normal, without recovery, when it doesnt work, you may do the reinstall
<jovando> ok
<genii> Joit: I came in at some point after the original problem had been described or addressed. Just noticing the 3.12 kernel on screenshot.
<Joit> he says, he cant load his kernel anymore because something is wrong with his video drivers genii
<Joit> he tried to boot with a cd and chroot somewhat, to install the right drivers or at last boot kde
<Joit> i told him to use the recovery menu from grub, and there it turns out that his system is nt updtodate, and that is, what we did now
<genii> jovando: Notmally on the grub menu you will have the last few kernels which are on the system from upgrades. You are not able to use a previous kernel which was working ?
<jovando> fist i was able to use the kernel: 3.2.0-generic pae
<jovando> after install of test kernel - just booted one time into kde and then no kernel worked (booted) any more
<jovando> sorry i meant the kernel: 3.2.0-52 generic pae
<Joit> you tried to compile on by yourself, yes?
<jovando> and the newer ones didnt work
<jovando> so after report to launchpad
<jovando> they wrote me a mail where i should try a test kernel
<jovando> and after one boot into kde with test kernel - i had to restart (recommended from system) - then i couldnt boot any kernel any more
<jovando> compile?
<genii> The first thing you should do is get your system working with a stock kernel, and booting. Then to consider whether you need some custom kernel.
<Joit> strange story anyhow, do you have a exotic system for a "test-kernel"?
<jovando> what does that exactly mean?
<jovando> jep i have Netrunner
<Joit> stock kernel - generic kernel, what you get with your packetmanager
<jovando> hey, now i booted with "Netrunner, with linux kernel 3.2.0-52-generic pae and it works!!! :-)
<genii> Netrunner is not even a supported distribution in this channel
<genii> This channel is for Kubuntu support.
<jovando> but it is the kubuntu version 11.04 LTS
<shadeslayer> no
<jovando> it also look likes the same, except of the button on the left bottom corner
<shadeslayer> 12.04 is LTS
<jovando> oh, sorry yes
<jovando> 12.04 LTS
<jovando> yea i booted now
<jovando> to kde
<Joit> nice
<Joit> at last
<jovando> can i remove my test kernel now?
<Joit> trow it on mount everest ..
<Joit> or from it down
<Joit> well, i dont know if you like to play around with it, maybe youonly missed to load some modules
<jovando> mount everest? what is that?
<Joit> thats a biig mountain
<Joit> where this kernel hopefully falls into a deep hole
<jovando> oh, sorry :-) yes i will do
<jovando> can you give me advice how to remove this test kernel?
<Joit> use a package manager, it should do it
<Joit> i have muon on my system :)
<jovando> hm, i think i had installed it via dpkg on console
<Joit> that doesnt matter
<Joit> i think all the package manager use it too at backround
<genii> jovando: I just asked in the Kubuntu development channel to clarify where you should seek support. It is recommended either #kde or the forums at http://forums.netrunner-os.com/
<Joit> but any packet manager is good enough to remove something from the system
<jovando> huh, there are tousands of kernels
<jovando> how can i find it
<Joit> try linux-headers and look right side, wich one is installed
<genii> Joit: If you wish to give jovando support, please go to PM, and keep the channel clear for Kubuntu users which may be seeking support here.
<Joit> yeah, well, i stayed here for about a half hour and noone said something, even did not ask my question, but now you think there are 100 ppls what look for support?
<genii> The #kubuntu-offtopic channel may also be appropriate, if it is quiet there.
<Joit> i may wait after jovanda another hour that someone maybe says something again
<genii> Joit: Regardless, this is not the netrunner support channel.
<genii> Joit: If you have a Kubuntu question, please ask again and it may be addressed.,
<Joit> genii: why does that look like a netrunner support, when he cant boot his kernel anymore
 * shadeslayer can look at questions right now
<shadeslayer> Kubuntu ones that is
<jovando> ok, sry, i didnt know that this is so strict - i use konversation the 2nd time in my life
<Joit> jovando:  i hate it, that it is like that
<shadeslayer> Joit: sometimes netrunner ships Custom kernels from the mainline PPA which are not supported officially, they also use apt pinning and what not so it could be a upgrade gone wrong
<Joit> and i big reason that i really seldom ask for help in this 'friendly ' channel for help
<jovando22> ok, this is my other username
<jovando22> my other system i mean
<shadeslayer> Joit: which is why it's going to be hard to debug issues, and an entire waste of time for other Kubuntu users to try and help since the kernel could be vastly different from what they're using
<genii> jovando: Because there are many distributions which are based from Ubuntu/Kubuntu and they all have their own specific quirks which are different from the regular official distributions, it is impossible to support them all and so we must stay with the official distribution.
<shadeslayer> I know for eg. that Netrunner doesn't ship PA, but Kubuntu does, so any issues related to sound are also going to be hard to debug
<jovando22> ok, i understand - but netrunner isnt a competition or so?
<shadeslayer> no
<genii> Joit: To the contrary, this is normally a very friendly channel :)
<jovando22> what is PA?
<genii> PulseAudio
<shadeslayer> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<shadeslayer> ...
<jovando22> ok
<shadeslayer> jovando22: TBH the best way to get support for Netrunner is via the forums
<shadeslayer> any issues mentioned on the forums are likely to be actively looked into rather than issues mentioned on IRC
<genii> jovando: I do realize your issue is important and should be addressed, however, the proper way is always first to seek help with the people who made your distribution
<shadeslayer> ^^
<jovando22> ok, i will install kubuntu the next time anyway
<jovando22> because i already has a gib number of problems
<jovando22> gib = big
<jovando22> so, i have found my kernel now
<jovando22> and i can remove it whitout any problems rihgt?
<shadeslayer> why would you want to remove a kernel?
<jovando22> sry, just some last questions: does it matter if i remove the header or the image kernel first?
<jovando22> i just want to remove the test kernel
<shadeslayer> okay
<jovando22> because it is not part of the repo
<shadeslayer> no, it doesn't matter if you remove either of those first
<jovando22> ok, i removed the image kernel, but i cant find the header kernel ...
<jovando22> can i just remove it via console?
<genii> jovando: Probably why nvidia driver failed, since it needs the headers installed, etc. Please come to #kubuntu-offtopic where I will try to give some help.
<jovando22> ok thx
<jovando22> and btw A BIG THANK YOU!!!! YOU SAVED MY COMPUTER!!!
<draikx> What is the package to access large drives? I have 4TB drives that I'm trying to access.
<genii> draikx: There should not be any particular package for that. It's more dependant on the filesystem which is on the drive, where the limit is. I have for instance 11TB array with ext4 which is fine to read.
<draikx> Alright. Let me work on this a bit further. Thank you, genii.
<draikx> genii, how did you format your drives? I'm trying to format the 4TB drive with ext4, but it fails in KDE Partition Manager
<genii> draikx: I just marked all the drives with partition type of RAID autodetect with fdisk, then in gparted assembled them into a RAID5 array, after which it formatted without incident
<draikx> genii, thank you. Going to do that now.
<draikx> genii, that's working :) Thank you!
<genii> draikx: Yer welcome :)
<Walzmyn> at boot up, my login dialog is on my second monitor, which is almost always off (hdmi to TV) how can I get it back on the primary screen? (Kubuntu 12.04, KDE 4.11.2, AMD Raedon card )
<draikx> Walzmyn, Is it your primary display in Settings > Displays?
<Walzmyn> draikx: you mean primary output on Displays and Monitors?
<Walzmyn> draikx: yes it is
<draikx> I used to have the same issue. I just did and un-did a change, so that my primary display was marked as primary again.
<Walzmyn> draikx: i tried that
<Walzmyn> I had this working correctly for a long time, then I pulled my tower out to clean it and when I put it back I had to re-do everything reguarding dual monitors and this didn't get fixed
 * genii makes more coffee
<MangaKaDenza> wat
<genii> MangaKaDenza: The bots sometimes get confused. No worries.
<MangaKaDenza> oic
<raice> UBUNTU SUCK
<Pupnik___> good thing you use kubuntu
<genii> raice: Do you have some support question, or are you just offering your non-constructive criticism?
<raice> sorry
<sbivol> good morning fellow kubunteros
<sbivol> I have an issue with PPTP connectivity in Kubuntu 13.10: it never remembers my password for the VPN connection
<sbivol> however, this happens only on fresh installs. my home computer was upgraded to 13.10 and it does remember the password
<sbivol> tried on several computers, including the LiveCD - none of them remember the VPN password
<sbivol> did anyone experience the same problem?
<user2_> when does BluesKaj return
<James0r> seems like on linux mint kde i would get the Qt look when i'd install a gtk app, i'm new to Kubuntu, is there something i can change to enable this?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<soee> James0r, you dont have it by default ?
<James0r> native apps look fine but, for example, synaptic package manager
<James0r> has the cheesy Win98 looking buttons
<James0r> http://picpaste.com/snapshot1-ABL7kgvv.png
<lordievader> James0r: You need to have gtk3-engines-oxygen and gtk2-engines-oxygen installed.
<James0r> lordievader, okay ill check those out.
<James0r> lordievader, both are installed already
<lordievader> James0r: Hmm ok. What is set in System Settings -> Application Appearance -> GTK for gtk2 and gtk3 theme?
<James0r> lordievader, oxygen-gtk for both
<James0r> i installed compiz, would that conflict with window styles?
<Fa_1> wasnt it that synaptics runs as root?
<lordievader> Ah, if so could you try running synaptic without sudo, James0r
<tsimpson> you have xchat in the background, that's a GTK app
<tsimpson> how does that look?
<soee> as lordievader said, running app with sudo might use native styles
<lordievader> soee: Actually Fa_1 one said that ;)
<James0r> had to put the kid to bed, alright i'll give the non-sudo a shot
<James0r> okay sure enough that was it. is there a way to force the qt-look for all users including root?
<Fa_1> James0r: well the dirty trick .. 'kdesudo kcmshell4 kde-gtk-config'  or edit the gtk2 and 3 config files (but i dont know them)
<James0r> is the only way to get rid of the kde "cashew" to use the ihatethecashew app?
<Fa_1> learn to love it :) i always use it to shutdown and lock my screen
<crissi> hello
<crissi> i'm looking for kde 4.12beta2 packages
<soee> crissi, they are not ready yet
<crissi> wh?
<crissi> y
<soee> *for kubuntu thrugh ppa
<crissi> yes
<crissi> ppa
<crissi> i have kubuntu-ppa/beta
<crissi> and kubuntu-ppa/backports
<soee> yes but they are not finished to be p[ut there, developers are working one them
<jovando> hello - i have a problem with booting - this is because my graphics devices failed to load....
<jovando> any ideas?
<jovando> here is a photo of my screen: http://imagebin.org/277511
<jovando> system stuck before booting into kde
<jovando> does anyone know what we can do here?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jovando> do somebody know what i can do when the screen stuck before booting into kde? http://imagebin.org/277511
<jdoles> How can I see the current status of pulseaudio?
<BluesKaj> jdoles. status as in the daemon ? , if so just type pulseaudio in the terminal
<BluesKaj> otherwise install pavucontrol if you don't have it , for input and output etc settings
<jdoles> BluesKaj: in pavucontrol, I see a moving bar for a pulse audio output stream, but there is no actual sound being produced.
<jdoles> "sound" being air moving at a particular frequency.
<jdoles> BluesKaj: with headphones directly into the machine, it does work.
<jdoles> Perhaps the cable has come loose, but no idea how that could have happened.
<BluesKaj> jdoles. is this a laptop ?
<jdoles> BluesKaj: no
<jovando> hello everbody, cant boot my system - stuck at this screen: http://imagebin.org/277526
<jovando> any idea?
<BluesKaj> jdoles. usually the first thing to check is system settings>multimedia >device preference , test the options in the list
<crissi> hello
<jdoles> BluesKaj: that's set to correct values.
<excalibr> hai
<jdoles> BluesKaj: I really don't get why these kinds of settings can change out of the blue.
<crissi> i have a problem with kmail2 on kubuntu. when signing a message the pinentry dialog shows up and closes quickly and kmail says that the passphrase is wrong
<crissi> how i can fix that?
<BluesKaj> then alsamixer in the terminak , some ppl have a speaker control , make sure it's not muted (MM) . use the M key to unmte (00)
<BluesKaj> jdoles. ^
<jdoles> BluesKaj: I got it "working", but alsa and pulseaudio together do not form a consistent system.
<jdoles> BluesKaj: basically, when I press M two times, I don't get back in the same state.
<jdoles> BluesKaj: this "UI design" can't really be made any worse.
<BluesKaj> jdoles. no kidding , linux audio lacks a comprehensive audio suite
<jdoles> BluesKaj: I am only "asking" for Windows 1995 level sound features.
<BluesKaj> jdoles. just press the M key once
<jdoles> Can I store my alsa and pulse settings somewhere such that I can always bring it back in this state?
<jdoles> I mean: write a script to apply the current settings when some stupid system has messed up things again.
<excalibr> So after playing around with kde these few days, it made me realize how much rigid and dumbed down gnome based DE is. I like almost everything I see in kubuntu except those ugly looking gtk based apps. Is there fix to make them blend well in kde theme?
<jdoles> excalibr: what GTK app do you use?
<jdoles> excalibr: some have native KDE versions.
<jdoles> excalibr: otherwise, I just suggest you get over it, because any theme which is not 'default' is going to be buggy.
<jdoles> Some people have made it into a sport to make it look exactly like they want, so YMMV.
<excalibr> jdoles, they are some gtk apps that are shipped by default in kubuntu. i dont remember their names
<BluesKaj> jdoles. sudo alsactl store
<jdoles> BluesKaj: FYI, that doesn't work as sudo, but it does work as root.
<Taduro__> Hello, please, can somebody tell me why is this happening? http://susepaste.org/images/75157649.png I'm using a few applications but the memory is almost full.
<BluesKaj> jdoles. well, once thaudio saettings are cxhosen in pavucontrol , my setup remains solid
<Taduro__> I can translate everything you want
<BluesKaj> jdoles. the alsa ctrl settings don't hold after any alsa upgrades
<BluesKaj> to which there are very few IME
<user2_> BluesKaj: hi, this is guest3298732 from the other day.  i plan to use a nick soon hehe.  would you mind repeating your suggestion from the other day about the graphic upgrade for my kubuntu
<BluesKaj> user2_. I suggested you go to the ATI/AMD site nand download the linux ndriver for your card , as a last resort , altho my ATI graphics knowledge is quite limited
<user2_> BluesKaj: if i install it for this new user i created, will it be global for the broken user account
<BluesKaj> user2_. dunno
<user2_> BluesKaj: k thanks
<jdoles> BluesKaj: I had it working, and now it's broken again :/
<jdoles> alsactl restore worked luckily.
<BluesKaj> jdoles. which audio chip is it ?
<BluesKaj> alsamixer shows the chip in upper left
<Taduro__> applications but the memory is almost full. I can translate everything you want.
<Taduro__> Sorry, I'm going to send the message again, I pasted it bad.
<Taduro__> Hello, please, can somebody tell me why is this happening? http://susepaste.org/images/75157649.png I'm using a few applications but the memory is almost full. I can translate everything you want.
<BluesKaj> Taduro__. kmenu>apps>system>system monitor , choose the system l;oad tab to see what'd happening with memory
<user2> id like to run dolphin as sudo, so i closed all dolphin instances, and run 'sudo dolphin'.  this works sometimes, but now i get 'is owned by uid xxxx instead of uid x'.  how do i fully release applications
<BluesKaj> what'd=what's
<BluesKaj> use kdesudo for GUIs , user2
<Taduro__> BluesKaj: http://susepaste.org/99284253
<Taduro__> That's what I get :S
<BluesKaj> Taduro__. ok scrool down the process table tab, there must be something there that shows what's using all thet memory
<Taduro__> BluesKaj: http://susepaste.org/images/23478355.png
<Taduro__> I don't see any high waster :S
<newbie> hi all, can i check where is the autologin config stored
<apachelogger> Taduro__: 400 MiB are being used for cache
<apachelogger> seems only fair that since you paied for 2gig of RAM your operating system would make good use of them, no? :P
<Taduro__> apachelogger: Before I could use the internet browser, IM, LibreOffice and sometimes, virtualbox. Now I can't. Is there a way to
<Taduro__> it isn't. I know, sorry.
<apachelogger> Taduro__: sure, close some programs
<apachelogger> or tabs in firefox for that matter, because 266 MiB for firefox seems a bit on the heavy side
<apachelogger> that is to say there are ~1.2 GiB of RAM *actually* used, the rest is used for cache which means whenver something needs the RAM it will shrink the cache accordingly (i.e. it's not actually used, it's just occupied)
<apachelogger> Taduro__: generally speaking though with 2 GiB of RAM I would highly recommend to get yourself a swap partiton
<apachelogger> one of 2GiB in size
<Taduro__> Ok, thanks..
<newbie> anyone knows where the config file is for kdm?
<Taduro__> apachelogger: I'm checking my partitions and I already have one 2GiB swap partition
<BluesKaj> newbie. why kdm , are you on an older Kubuntu ?
<apachelogger> Taduro__: your screenshots disagree
<apachelogger> either you turned off swap or it's incorrectly formatted
<Taduro__> http://susepaste.org/31487886
<Taduro__> or
<Taduro__> http://susepaste.org/14533359
<kubuntu> can i burn a dvd while in kubuntu 13.04 live-dvd mode
<guest234rf43> can i burn a dvd while in kubuntu 13.04 live-dvd mode
<guest234rf43> if i take out the disk for a min will k3b work
<Taduro__> apachelogger: ok, right click and turned on
<guest234rf43> all the way through?
<Taduro__> apachelogger: I'm not sure, but. I'm going to check it at sysguard.
<guest234rf43> BluesKaj: hi, i think the ati/amd driver didn't install correctly, i can't get startx to work at all now
<guest234rf43> BluesKaj: i used --force ... can you assist with getting x back?
<Taduro__> apachelogger: Is now working? http://susepaste.org/83206436
<Peen> hello\
<Peen> hello
<apachelogger> Taduro__: looks like it, yes
<Taduro__> Ok, thank you very much apachelogger and BluesKaj
<Peen> :)
<Peen> which languages can we talk here ?
<BluesKaj> English only
<Peen> Ok
<Peen> thnx
<BluesKaj> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<izanagi> Hello, when kubuntu is loading(kubuntu logo on screen) i can change backlight brightness very easy with FN-F5 and f6. When log in screen appears, changing brightess is almost impossible. I have to press keys multiple times to backlight change to random brightess. Ive tried changing grub acpi setting, but these do not work since i installed amd drivers. Do you know any solutions??
<Taduro__> izanagi: same here, never solved. I don't know.
<izanagi> Taduro__:  bad thing about linux is that every realease something else is not working. On older kubuntu backlight was ok, now i cant change backlight and i cant turn wifi off
<izanagi> Taduro__: my netbook i bit unusual, it have apu cpu, maybe it is source of problems
<Taduro__> izanagi: Try sites like askubuntu or superuser... But keep trying here too :/
<izanagi> Taduro__: i found no solutions there. One good thing is, that after few tries i get brightess lvl i wanted. Still it is stupid, that so standard functions are not working properly...
<Ab3L> Hi. After upgrade from 12.04 to 13.10, i get this error after reinstalling skype: "Segmentation fault (core dumped)". can someone help me? (my graphic card is nvidia gt440)
<BluesKaj> Ab3L.  is this a clean install ?
<Ab3L> no. i've upgraded from 12.04->12.10->13.04->13.10
<Ab3L> i didn't test in the intermediate version
<Ab3L> in 12.04 it worked and in 13.10 it doesn't work anymore.
<BluesKaj> id this skype from the repos
<BluesKaj> is this
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: i've got it from deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<Ab3L> i've added that repo to have an updated version
<BluesKaj> Ab3L. updated versions can somrtimes be bugyg
<BluesKaj> err buggy
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i hope things improve me for 14.04
<eagles0513875> kde is super buggy
<Ab3L> so are you suggesting me to uninstall it, remove the repo and retry with the version from the internet site of skype?
<BluesKaj> I'm not having any probs so far on 14.04
<eagles0513875> Ab3L:
<eagles0513875> there is a hidden .skype directory you tried removing that directory and then running skype
<eagles0513875> Ab3L: ^
<Ab3L> eagles0513875: did it, but it didn't solve the problem
<BluesKaj> Ab3L. skype is available in the 13.10 repos
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: are you sure? i don't find it in muon
<eagles0513875> Ab3L: you need to enable the partner repos
<Ab3L> ok. it seems the last version was very very buggy. now it starts, but have still a warning: "Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 14: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated."
<Ab3L> here i don't really understand what it means
<Ab3L> btw it works great!
<JohnDoe_DK> Hello!
<JohnDoe_DK> Anybody online?
<BluesKaj> JohnDoe_DK. yes , do you have a question?
<JohnDoe_DK> Yes, I'm wondering, is it possible to add your google contacts to KAddressBook?
<BluesKaj> hmm, dunno JohnDoe_DK  , I haven't used kmail/kontact  since it  segfaulted after a few days of trying to get it to work for me
<JohnDoe_DK> It's just because I find the Korganizer rather handy, and it would be nice to be able to add your google contacts to your calendar appointments...
<BluesKaj> i'm sure import contacts should work if you export your gmail contacts to an .idif or .vcf file in your home dir, JohnDoe_DK
<BluesKaj> then kontact can retrieve the files
<JohnDoe_DK> BluesKaj: But then you don't have the sync feature, you still have to update it manually. Not that I get a lot of new contacts...
<BluesKaj> JonathanD. is this for work or is it a home pc?
<BluesKaj> oops JohnDoe_DK^
<JohnDoe_DK> Home PC ;)
<Dragnslcr> JohnDoe_DK- if you go to File -> New -> Add Address Book, is Google Contacts listed?
<BluesKaj> hmm, well thunderbird fills bill here , as a home user
<JohnDoe_DK> OOOPS thats embarrassing :O
<dougl> My subwoofer in my asus g75v quit working in my 13.10 install  but works on my 13.04 install according to google its a bug that has no fix... but like I said it works when I boot into 13.04
<JohnDoe_DK> Dragnslcr: Thanks alot! feeling like a noob right now...
<Dragnslcr> Hehe, no problem
<dougl> can someone help me enable my subwoofer?
<Dragnslcr> I knew I had done it, I just couldn't remember if it was a separate extension that I had to install
<BluesKaj> JohnDoe_DK. nice that kmail works for you , for so many it doesn't
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I like KMail better than Thunderbird, but it's been too buggy for me lately
<JohnDoe_DK> BluesKaj: Not kmail. Korganizer and KAddressBook. Kmail i a pain in the rear end
<BluesKaj> dougl. does your sub show in alsamixer as LFE
<JohnDoe_DK> Loving Thunderbird and have been using it for yrs
<BluesKaj> heh , that's how much I know ...I thought they were part of kamil :)
<BluesKaj> err kmail
<JohnDoe_DK> BluesKaj: Well maybe they are... Just not using kmail...
<BluesKaj> JohnDoe_DK. ok , understood
<JohnDoe_DK> Aww awesome! KAddressbook produces QR codes for you to scan with ur mobile unit
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I just noticed that, but I have no idea what they're for
<JohnDoe_DK> No, no real use for it hence it's already synced from ur android phone ;)
<dougl> BluesKaj, No LFE in alsamixer
<BluesKaj> sub?
<dougl> notheing
<JohnDoe_DK> Dragnslcr: Does Kaddresbook sync back to google?
<BluesKaj> dougl. , how many speaker channels ?
<BluesKaj> 5.1 or ?
<Dragnslcr> JohnDoe_DK- not sure, I haven't tried
<dougl> BluesKaj, oh - on my notebook there are 2.1 system
<dougl> My subwoofer in my asus g75v quit working in my 13.10 install  but works on my 13.04 install according to google its a bug that has no fix... but like I said it works when I boot into 13.04
<JohnDoe_DK> Dragnslcr: It actually does sync back to your google account
 * G-Khan test
<dougl> BluesKaj, did you see me say 2.1? in a notebook?
<BluesKaj> dougl. yes , but I have no clue
<dougl> excellent - I am in good company - lol
<dougl> bluetooth does not work in 13.04 and the sub does not work in 13.10 but the eyecandy is configured in both so all is good and I love kubuntu!
<lordievader> dougl: How is your subwoofer connected? (Is it one of those 5.1 systems where the center speaker shares the jack with the sub?)
<dougl> lordievader, My subwoofer in my asus g75v quit working in my 13.10 install  but works on my 13.04 install according to google its a bug that has no fix... but like I said it works when I boot into 13.04
<lordievader> dougl: Its built into the laptop?
<dougl> lordievader, I thot that would give you a better understanding of my bewilderment
<dougl> yes
<JohnDoe_DK> dougl: according to this link you are not likely to get this problem fixed: http://www.linlap.com/asus_g75vw
<lordievader> dougl: That is strange indeed. Regression happens I'm afraid. Also I have to say that I have never encountered a sub build into a laptop before. So I guess I cannot help you :(
<dougl> JohnDoe_DK, agreed
<dougl> lordievader, nope just wanted to make sure we were all at the same confusion level... I can wait or dual boot :)
<JohnDoe_DK> dougl: this _might_ give you a little help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/136968/how-to-make-the-internal-subwoofer-work-on-an-asus-g73jw
<dougl> JohnDoe_DK, hey - thanks... giving it a read now...
<JohnDoe_DK> dougl: No Problems :D
<JohnDoe_DK> dougl: Please tell us if it works!
<NTFS193> For the wrath of God is revealed from heaven against all ungodliness and unrighteousness of men who suppress the truth [a]in unrighteousness, 19 because that which is known about God is evident [b]within them; for God made it evident to them. 20 For since the creation of the world His invisible attributes, His eternal power and divine nature, have been clearly seen, being understood through what has been made, so that they are witho
<NTFS193> ut excuse. 21 For even though they knew God, they did not [c]honor Him as God or give thanks, but they became futile in their speculations, and their foolish heart was darkened. 22 Professing to be wise, they became fools, 23 and exchanged the glory of the incorruptible God for an image in the form of corruptible man and of birds and four-footed animals and [d]crawling creatures.
<NTFS193> 24 Therefore God gave them over in the lusts of their hearts to impurity, so that their bodies would be dishonored among them. 25 For they exchanged the truth of God for [e]a lie, and worshiped and served the creature rather than the Creator, who is blessed [f]forever. Amen.
<FloodBotK1> NTFS193: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NTFS193> 26 For this reason God gave them over to degrading passions; for their women exchanged the natural function for that which is [g]unnatural, 27 and in the same way also the men abandoned the natural function of the woman and burned in their desire toward one another, men with men committing [h]indecent acts and receiving in [i]their own persons the due penalty of their error.
<NTFS193> 28 And just as they did not see fit [j]to acknowledge God any longer, God gave them over to a depraved mind, to do those things which are not proper, 29 being filled with all unrighteousness, wickedness, greed, evil; full of envy, murder, strife, deceit, malice; they are gossips, 30 slanderers, [k]haters of God, insolent, arrogant, boastful, inventors of evil, disobedient to parents, 31 without understanding, untrustworthy, unloving
<BluesKaj> !op | NTFS193
<ubottu> NTFS193: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<NTFS193> !ops | For the wrath of God is revealed from heaven against all ungodliness and unrighteousness of men who suppress the truth [a]in unrighteousness, 19 because that which is known about God is evident [b]within them; for God made it evident to them. 20 For since the creation of the world His invisible attributes, His eternal power and divine nature, have been clearly seen, being understood through what has been made, so that they ar
<ubottu> For the wrath of God is revealed from heaven against all ungodliness and unrighteousness of men who suppress the truth [a]in unrighteousness, 19 because that which is known about God is evident [b]within them; for God made it evident to them. 20 For since the creation of the world His invisible attributes, His eternal power and divine nature, have been clearly seen, being understood through what has been made, so that they ar: Help! Channel emergency! (ON
<NTFS193> e without excuse. 21 For even though they knew God, they did not [c]honor Him as God or give thanks, but they became futile in their speculations, and their foolish heart was darkened. 22 Professing to be wise, they became fools, 23 and exchanged the glory of the incorruptible God for an image in the form of corruptible man and of birds and four-footed animals and [d]crawling creatures.
<NTFS193> 24 Therefore God gave them over in the lusts of their hearts to impurity, so that their bodies would be dishonored among them. 25 For they exchanged the truth of God for [e]a lie, and worshiped and served the creature rather than the Creator, who is blessed [f]forever. Amen.
<FloodBotK1> NTFS193: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NTFS193> 28 And just as they did not see fit [j]to acknowledge God any longer, God gave them over to a depraved mind, to do those things which are not proper, 29 being filled with all unrighteousness, wickedness, greed, evil; full of envy, murder, strife, deceit, malice; they are gossips, 30 slanderers, [k]haters of God, insolent, arrogant, boastful, inventors of evil, disobedient to parents, 31 without understanding, untrustworthy, unloving
<NTFS193> , unmerciful; 32 and although they know the ordinance of God, that those who practice such things are worthy of death, they not o
<dougl> wierdest thing sub started to work after I plugged in to ac
<JohnDoe_DK> dougl: Omg dude ;)
<JohnDoe_DK> Well, im off to dreamland... G'nite
<sda> hi all, question, when i mount a external crypt hd thru KDE  mount it with nosuid parameter. Can I modify the paramether how Unity mount disks?
<luis__> lkl
<goodtime> benn having installing anything ubuntu has to offer on my hp laptop im starting to wonderif i have hardwear issue's now :(
<goodtime> inotherwords aolt of messedup installs
<goodtime> alot*
<goodtime> ubuntu failure
<goodtime> kubuntu no graffics i guess
<crowell> goodtime: does the livedisk work?
<goodtime> yes
<crowell> what is the issue when it is installed then?
<goodtime> it installs well from a download
<goodtime> to a flashdrive
<goodtime> im useing kubuntu 13.10
<goodtime> startup disk creator is wacked
<goodtime> haveing trouble formatting the flasdrive
<crowell> from linux or windows?
<goodtime> linux
<crowell> what are you trying to use to format it?
<goodtime> utility disk
<crowell> I'm not sure what that is, but you might want to try "mkdosfs -F32 -I /dev/<flashdisk>"
<jovando> hello, does anyone know the channel from "melody" ?? it is a france channel simmilar like: #luxus-...
<goodtime> hmmm ok ill try that in my terminal
<jovando> or i can find it out myself - need just the command to start konversation
<crowell> replace <flashdisk> with /dev/sdb /dev/sdc, whatever your disk is
<crowell> it must be unmounted too
<goodtime> # mkdosfs -F32 -I /dev/<flashdisk
<goodtime> bash: flashdisk: No such file or directory
<goodtime> hmmmm
<crowell> what is the output "df"
<goodtime> oot@goodtime-Presario-CQ62-Notebook-PC:~# df
<goodtime> Filesystem     1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<goodtime> /dev/sda1      238563952 157713408  68732120  70% /
<goodtime> udev              882004         4    882000   1% /dev
<goodtime> tmpfs             357696       848    356848   1% /run
<FloodBotK1> goodtime: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goodtime> none                5120         0      5120   0% /run/lock
<goodtime> ooops forgot
<valorie> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<valorie> huh
<valorie> !kdm
<valorie> !lightdm
<valorie> !info lightdm
<ubottu> lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.4-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 104 kB, installed size 504 kB
<valorie> pfff
<crowell> valorie: are you trying to change your dm from lightdm?
<crowell> valorie: if you have kdm installed, you can `dpkg-reconfigure kdm` to make it the default
<yofel> to answer #kubuntu-offtopic jovando and the dm question: the manager is set in /etc/X11/default-display-manager with the full path
<crowell> O
<yofel> or by running what crowell said (less error prone)
 * yofel always forgets about that..
<valorie> crowell: I was looking for someone else
<crowell> ?
<valorie> someone who asked in the wrong chan
<jovando> yofel: ok, last time i changed it via recovery console
<jovando> better: i intalled the lightdm in addition to the kdm
<jovando> but afterwards lightdm looks like not so good then kdm
<yofel> hm, do you have lightdm-kde-greeter installed?
<jovando> i am not very good in linux knowledge
<jovando> yes, i thinks so
<jovando> yofel: i hope this will help you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6434931/
<yofel> jovando: what's "greeter-session" set to in  /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf ?
<yofel> jovando: you could also try to check the theme in systemsettings -> login screen (lightdm)
<jovando> this here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6434959/
<yofel> yeah, looks ok. So I guess you're running the default one
<jovando> äh, first kdm was default - then i installed lightdm and set it to default
<jovando> now i dont need lightdm any more
<jovando> and want set kdm to defailt
<jovando> default
<yofel> for that either run the command from above (dpkg-reconfigure kdm), or uninstalling lightdm would probably work too
<jovando> yofel: ok, i dont want to remove a default set display manager
<jovando> i try now: dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<jovando> yofel: yes thats it!!
<jovando> yofel: that was what i was looking for :-)
<jovando> yofel: thanks a lot!!! i try the restart now
 * yofel forwards the thanks for crowell
#kubuntu 2014-11-10
<rr_> ehy
<alexatrolla> ll
<kavaco> hi
<kavaco> which driver should I use to AMD Radeon R7 M265: fglrx or fglrx-updates?
<kavaco> what's the difference?
<bukai> Hi, I need a twitter widget for the https://twitter.com/kubuntu . Can anyone help me out with the same ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Arthur_D> lordievader: thanks a lot for the link about bridging with wireless yesterday - I tried it today and after a few minor adjustments I got it to work :D
<lordievader> Arthur_D: Good to hear :)
<antalj> Good Morning!
<antalj> Is there a possibility to resize KDE's vertical panel by height? I would like to have a unity like launch pad on the left. Ubuntu 14.04, KDE 4.13.3. Thx ^^
<lordievader> antalj: For the horizontal, yes. So I suppose the vertical can do so too.
<antalj> ohm, yeah thx, but I could not find any option for that. Where is it incase of horizontal
<antalj> I mean there is an option to modify the height for the horizontal but with that I can not make it "shorter".
<lordievader> antalj: Panel settings -> Width
<antalj> yeah that makes it bigger but not shorter. I want to have the panel not along the full screen
<lordievader> Ahh, I misunderstood, hold on.
<lordievader> antalj: Panel-properties -> then drag the little triangles.
<antalj> oh lol thx :) I did not seen those before
<antalj> have not seen ^^
<antalj> oh yeah now its great
<lordievader> They are rarely used, but KDE supports loads of customization.
<antalj> yeah, currently I am just learning the many possibilities :) actually this is why I decided at the KDE
<antalj> May I have an other question, this is quite interesting
<antalj> If I press the fn + brightness keys on my Asus laptop it does not change the brightness at all, but the effect appears on the screen (the pad with numbers). This works perfectly under gnome and unity but in KDE. I have searched around for possible solutions but it is a mass unfortunately.
<lordievader> antalj: Try setting acpi_backlight=vendor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight
<antalj> lordievader: unfortunately that do not work. I have placed the parameter after quite spalsh in grub
<lordievader> antalj: Then read the rest of the page I linked too ;)
<antalj> I really do not understand how is it possible that a desktop client which exists since around 20 years can not handle basic things like this o_O
<GortiZ_> Hello, I've found that my sata drives have lost the ID_PATH variable needed to create symlinks into /dev/disks/by-path/ folder. How can I fix it? I've noticed it migrating from *buntu 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS. I've also tryied to write on the #udev channel but nobody answered.
<GortiZ_> Is there a forum/bugzilla/lauchpad/... where I can write?
<hateball> GortiZ_: there is askubuntu.com, launchpad for bugs, or the other *buntu channels. Possibly #ubuntu might offer more response for such a general question
<GortiZ_> hateball: I thought that the issue was not really distro related that's why I asked for some "udev" resource (I've searched on internet but on the freedesktop.org site I didn't find their bug tool). Anyway I'll ask on #ubuntu channel to see if somebody has an answer before filling the bug on lauchpad. Thanks
<antalj> o_O back after an incredible system crash
<lordievader> antalj: Any details?
<antalj> lordievader: I have made changes based on your link, after that my computer did not start up any more. Had to delete thungs in recovery mode
<antalj> anyways that means that the keyboard brightness problem still not solved
<lordievader> antalj: What did you change?
<antalj> added an intel_backlight file to xorg.conf.d
<lordievader> Do you have an intel card?
<antalj> I have 2 cards
<antalj> one geforce gtx and one itegrated
<antalj> into i5 processor
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jerware> I did an apt-get update; apt-get --upgrade-only -install qtcreator # Only installed Version: 3.0.1
<jerware> QtCreator is at 3.2.2
<jerware> Why does kubuntu not have the lastes version of qtcreator after an apt-get update ?
<lordievader> !info qt-creator
<ubottu> Package qt-creator does not exist in utopic
<lordievader> !info qtcreator
<ubottu> qtcreator (source: qtcreator): lightweight integrated development environment (IDE) for Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1-0ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 12964 kB, installed size 55106 kB
<lordievader> !info qtcreator kubuntu-backports
<ubottu> Package qtcreator does not exist in kubuntu-backports
<lordievader> !info qtcreator vivid
<ubottu> qtcreator (source: qtcreator): lightweight integrated development environment (IDE) for Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1-0ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 12964 kB, installed size 55106 kB
<lordievader> jerware: Only 3.1.1 is in the repos...
<jerware> good enough lordievader.  But which repo am I missing?  http://codepad.org/0skYF6Mr
<lordievader> jerware: According to ubottu it is in universe.
<jerware> lordie and do I not already have universe in my sources.list?
<jerware> http://codepad.org/0skYF6Mr
<lordievader> jerware: Yes you do, which makes it odd. What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<jerware> Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<jerware> lordievader:  I did an apt-get update.
<lordievader> !info qtcreator trusty
<ubottu> qtcreator (source: qtcreator): lightweight integrated development environment (IDE) for Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 11934 kB, installed size 51922 kB
<lordievader> Ah Trusty only has 3.0.1
<jerware> Can't trusty get the latest?
<lordievader> If someone backports it.
<jerware> do you know of any backports?
<lordievader> !info
<lordievader> !info help
<ubottu> Package help does not exist in utopic
<lordievader> !help info
<lordievader> Hmm, :(
<lordievader> jerware: Anyhow there might be a ppa somewhere, but ppa's are unsupported...
<jerware> I take it trusty isn't the latest kubuntu?
<lordievader> jerware: No, Utopic (14.10) is. But Trusty is an LTS so there is a reasonable change it will receive a backport.
<jerware> How can I upgrade to utopic from the shell so I won't have to  burn a cd and wipe my hard drive?
<jerware> safely.
<lordievader> jerware: sudo do-release-upgrade, but it is wise to have your system be fully updated.
<jerware> does sudo do-release-upgrade; not do a full update?
<jerware> I only really care about the newest QtCreator for some plugins.
<BluesKaj> jerware, usually yes
<BluesKaj> upgrade to the next release
<jerware> No new release found
<BluesKaj> which OS are you on?
<jerware> kubuntu
<jerware> jerware@jerware:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade
<jerware> [sudo] password for jerware:
<jerware> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<jerware> No new release found
<BluesKaj> yes, but which version?
<jerware> lsb_release -a
<jerware> No LSB modules are available.
<jerware> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<jerware> Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<jerware> Release:        14.04
<jerware> Codename:       trusty
<unopaste> jerware you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<BluesKaj> jerware, look in the update manager and turn off the LTS only upgrade option
<lordievader> jerware: You asked how to upgrade to Utopic...
<BluesKaj> jerware, look in the update manager and turn off the LTS only upgrade option
<jerware> Muon update manager ?
<BluesKaj> yup
 * Peace- panic with antivirus and windows 8.1
<Peace-> ops sorry wrong channel
<jerware> I clicked the more button of Muon Manager and can't find any options relevent to LTS.  What is the trail of buttons/widgets if LTS is even an option?
<jerware> if  do-release-upgrade returns no new release found, why not apt-get dist upgrade?
<genii> jerware: What release are you currently on?
<jerware> trusty
<arthurfiggis> hello :) regarding the "diagnostics" in system settings (which seems to be just an opt-in/opt-out setting for sending some sort of analytics/error reports to canonical automatically)...if i click on "previous reports" there's a number apparently listed for my system, but even after registering an account you also need to register for permission to read the error reports? is there a reason...
<arthurfiggis> ...for that, or did i get lost somewhere :)
<genii> jerware: Because the normal settings in LTS are to wait for the next LTS, you will not usually get a notice until then. If you want to go from an LTS to the next interim ( so here Trusty to Utopic) then you need to change in the file /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades the line: Prompt=lts  into: Prompt=normal
<kavaco> hi
<kavaco> lordievader: hi
<kavaco> kubuntu is not recognizing Radeon card
<kavaco> again
<kavaco> This was the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/8911222/
<kavaco> now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8925100/
<lordievader> kavaco: Very strange indeed. Could you pastebin the output of 'sudo dmidecode' under Ubuntu (when it is being detected?)
<kavaco> ok
<kavaco> restart now to do
<kavaco> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8925248/
<kavaco> I believe that the terminal does not fit all
<kavaco> this is a lspci -k: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8925284/
<kavaco> too on ubuntu
<kavaco> lordievader: this information is enough?
<kavaco> amd catalyst is installed
<lordievader> kavaco: Could you install pastebinit, it makes things easier.
<lordievader> kavaco: Then you can do: sudo dmidecode|pastebinit
<kavaco> ok
<kavaco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8925390/
<kavaco> it's installed
<kavaco> pastebinit
<lordievader> Are you sure that is all?
<lordievader> Your paste starts at 17 instead of 0.
<kavaco> wait please
<kavaco> lordievader: i activated the radeon now on amd catalyst
<kavaco> see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8925495/
<kavaco> and the fglrx-info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8925487/
<kavaco> lordievader: the lspci -k: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8925578/
<lordievader> kavaco: You know what I find strange? Your bios seems to think there is no AMD card in your system...
<lordievader> kavaco: Anyhow, you seem to have a dualboot between Ubuntu and Kubuntu, why?
<robertbellarmine> trying to find out where the history of my text is kept in kopete, would appreciate some help thanks!
<robertbellarmine> it would be easier for me to copy paste, and search from a .txt file.
<soee> robertbellarmine: check in home directory for .kopete folder
<robertbellarmine> yeah already did, not there.
<robertbellarmine> :(
<robertbellarmine> its not either in .config
<soee> robertbellarmine: than maybe .kde/share/apps/kopete/logs
<soee> but im not using it, in this old post they mention you have to have enabled log plugin also http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/15466/kopete-history-log.html
<robertbellarmine> soee: yes I have that plugin.
<robertbellarmine> problem is that it is in xml now, so I am adding a vim plugin so I can read it
<soee> robertbellarmine: but you have it right ?
<robertbellarmine> soee:  yes found it thanks!
<soee> nice :)
<robertbellarmine> my problem is a good problem now
<kavaco> lordievader: sorry
<kavaco> i'm back
<lordievader> kavaco: I was just going to bed...
<kavaco> sorry
<kavaco> i have dual boot
<kavaco> i dont like ubuntu(unity or gnome)
<kavaco> i like KDE
<lordievader> kavaco: Yes but why not install kubuntu-desktop? Btw do they run different kernels?
<kavaco> but on kubuntu/mandriva/mageia my amd radeon dont work
<kavaco> i dont know
<lordievader> kavaco: What version(s) of Ubuntu are they>
<lordievader> >=?
<kavaco> i dont know
<kavaco> how to see?
<genii> cat /etc/issue
<kavaco> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<lordievader> kavaco: And the other? (mount the file system, then you dont have to reboot ;) )
 * lordievader is off to bed
<kavaco> genii: can you help me?
<genii> kavaco: I will be leaving shortly. What is your current problem?
<kavaco> i have a "trialboot", windows 8.1 OEM, ubuntu e kubuntu
<kavaco> but my video card dont work on kubuntu
<kavaco> its a radeon r7 m265
<kavaco> sometimes it worked on kubuntu
<kavaco> always works in ubuntu and windows
<kavaco> the ubuntu lspci -k: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8925578/
<kavaco> its work with amd catalyst driver
<kavaco> but on kubuntu, "lspci -k" dont show the amd radeon card
<genii> kavaco: I would recommend to add the xorg-edgers ppa with sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa    then refresh the lists: sudo apt-get update  ...then System Settings...System Administration...Driver Manager  and install the recommended driver you see there
<kavaco> on kubuntu?
<genii> Yes
<kavaco> i come back
<kavaco> i do it
<genii> OK, I will wait.
<kavaco> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa ?
<genii> Yes.
<kavaco> thanks for listening
<kavaco> genii: the window is empty
<kavaco> on system settings - driver manager
<kavaco> the lspci dont show the amd radeon card
<kavaco> the muon is updating packages
<genii> kavaco: Wait then until it finishes
<kavaco> done
<kavaco> try?
<kavaco> need restart?
<kavaco> genii
<genii> kavaco: Does Muon say a reboot is needed?
<kavaco> no
<kavaco> the driver manager window is empty again
<kavaco> genii: I can try a different kernel?
<genii> kavaco: First to do: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa     Then, to do: sudo apt-get update    Then check the Driver Manager window again after closing it and reopening
<genii> kavaco: A different kernel will not help with this
<genii> kavaco: As I said earlier, I am leaving soon. But if you are here again tomorrow I could assist then.
<kavaco> i ran
<kavaco> its done
<kavaco> the driver manager window is empty again
<genii> kavaco: If you don't see recommended drivers there to install, you could try to just do it by apt-get:  sudo apt-get install fglrx
<genii> kavaco: Perhaps someone else will assist, I must leave now. If no one does before tomorrow, ping me when you see me here at that time.
<kavaco> is already installed
<Phillies> for some reason whenever i goto shutdown my laptop with kubuntu 14.10 on it i goes black and can still hear it running have to hold down pwr btn to force shutdown    any suggestions on what could be the problem?
<Phillies> the only thing connected is usb mouse and hdmi cable for monitor
<h_boyz> Buonasera! Ho questo errore all'avvio: "error while reading from descriptor:broken pipe"
<h_boyz> Ed inoltre non riesco a regolare la luminosità dello schermo
<krytarik> !it | h_boyz
<ubottu> h_boyz: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
#kubuntu 2014-11-11
<kingjere> I am making an ubuntu wireless access point. Clients can connect and get an ip via dnsmasq, but they cannot connect to the web. Can someone look at my iptables and see if I am missing something?
<kingjere> http://goo.gl/sCbgra
<kingjere> so for grins I installed links on the machine that is the WAP. I can browse using that. Does that mean that its just not doing NAT?
<keithzg> Not gonna lie, I find it a bit irritating that kdeconnect still can't traverse subnets or be given specific addresses.
<keithzg> Hrmmm, but it saves previous connections. Perhaps that can be manually fiddled with to provide it with a hostname or IP . . .
 * keithzg dislikes this modern "everything is automagical!" world because, being a perpetual outlier, things ain't ever so magic or even automatic for keithzg :P
<keithzg> Damn, /data/data/org.kde.kdeconnect_tp/shared_prefs/trusted_devices.xml seems to just define them via UUID.
<keithzg> And then each device is defined in a "${uuid}.xml" file there, which merely lists user@hostname. No use there.
 * keithzg sighs
<Phillies> for some reason whenever i goto shutdown my laptop with kubuntu 14.10 on it i goes black and can still hear it running have to hold down pwr btn to force shutdown    any suggestions on what could be the problem?
<Phillies> the only thing connected is usb mouse and hdmi cable for monitor
<keithzg> Phillies: Have you tried telling it to shut down from the commandline, ex. "sudo poweroff"? It'd be interesting if that gives a different result.
<Phillies> just with shutdown -n
<Phillies> iirc
<keithzg> I actually have had a similar issue with one of my desktops on 14.10, but on the other hand that same desktop acts even *worse* with Windows (which ends up silently turning it back on once shut down---but not *actuallY* on, just fans running and power to LEDs) so I just chocked it up to weirdness with my specific motherboard/firmware.
<joan> do you know where dolphin stores samba user/passwords or how to clear them without restarting the local session?
<joan> k
<joan> (I'm using kubuntu 14.04)
<naught102> are the AMD proprietary drivers preferred for Radeon HD 6400M? Or the open source ones?
<naught101> anyone know how I can enable the xorg radeon driver? It's installed, fglrx isn't, but kubuntu seems to only want to use the intel chip (intel/radeon integrated graphics, Radeon HD 6400 (Seymour))
<naught101> on trusty
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kavaco_> hi
<kavaco_> lordievader: good morning
<lordievader> Good afternoon, kavaco_
<kavaco_> Aqui ainda é manhã.
<kavaco_> on Brazil
<kavaco_> :D
<kavaco_> *here is yet morning.
<lordievader> I know ;)
<kavaco_> 08:38 am
<kavaco_> ahuahuahuahauhaa
<kavaco_> how are you?
<lordievader> Doing allright, what about you?
<kavaco_> all right, too
<kavaco_> i removed the fglrx. now the kernel detects the card amd radeon
<kavaco_> on kubuntu
<kavaco_> I thought about using Ubuntu. but the temperature of the cpu is 65. and in Kubuntu is 50 (degrees celsius)
<kavaco_> but, the kubuntu using the Intel HD
<kavaco_> lordievader: how to set the amd radeon, default?
<kavaco_> without amd catalyst
<lordievader> Err, that is usually a bios thing. And even then it is unreliable.
<kavaco_> is a hybrid system
<kavaco_> on amd catalyst control center, i can set the amd radeon or intel hd
<lordievader> kavaco_: Then it even more tricky.
<hateball> In some BIOS you can set it to only use discrete or integrated, but not all BIOS
<hateball> kavaco_: Is the fglrx driver not working for you? So you can switch in Kubuntu?
<kavaco_> hateball: fglrx does not work here. When I installed it, it worked for a few hours, then the kernel does not recognize. lspci showed no amd radeon card.
<hateball> kavaco_: oh :|
<kavaco_> lspci show again, after I removed fglrx
<lordievader> And the bios seemingly has no idea there is and AMD card present...
<hateball> This is why I stay clear of AMD
<kavaco_> but in windows and ubuntu, it works normally
<arkascha> Anyone got an idea where to get the SteamPunk themes for Kubuntu from? The links on kde-apps.org look highly suspicious to having been altered...
<hateball> kavaco_: that sounds really weird, the kernel is the same no matter what DE you start
<kavaco_> fglrx works perfectly in ubuntu
<kavaco_> but works
<kavaco_> and i can switch between cards, using amd catalyst in ubuntu
<lordievader> It is a dual boot... Still wondering if they are different versions.
<kavaco_> sim
<kavaco_> *yes
<kavaco_> ubuntu 14.04
<kavaco_> kubuntu 14.10
<lordievader> kavaco_: Heh, still not a full explanation, but a starting point no less.
<hateball> a possible regression in the fglrx driver then
<hateball> if it has changed from 14.04 to 14.10
<hateball> nvidia binary is still the same
<kavaco_> 03:00.0 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Topaz XT [Radeon R7 M260/M265]
<kavaco_> Subsystem: Dell Radeon R7 M265
<kavaco_> can i set the xdriver=radeon on grub2?
<kavaco_> or xorg.conf
<kavaco_> ?
<lordievader> kavaco_: That will not help you if the card is not detected...
<kavaco_> it is
<kavaco_> lordievader: after I removed fglrx, lspci shows amd radeon
<kavaco_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8939546/
<kavaco_> from kubuntu
<kavaco_> dmidecode from kubutnu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8939599/
<kavaco_> I'll be back
<kavaco> hi
<kavaco> lordievader: see files?
<kavaco> *links
<lordievader> kavaco: What link? The dmidecode output? I already confirmed that your bios never sees the Radeon card.
<bshah> !info libopencv-dev
<ubottu> libopencv-dev (source: opencv): development files for opencv. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 173 kB, installed size 706 kB
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<krishnasut> anyone who are using plasma 5 ... ibus bengali input is not working help
<bshah> what do you mean by not working?
<krishnasut> option not shown in IBUS preference menu ...
<krishnasut> im-config is configured to start IBUS
<inzi> hello
<inzi> hi everyone
<inzi> need sum urgent help on installing kubuntu
<inzi> the kubuntu installer crashes when it reaches the select keyboard layout.. i cant seem to get past it
<inzi> Please help!
<inzi> hello
<inzi> Are there any kubuntu GURU's out there who can help me
<inzi> he kubuntu installer crashes when it reaches the select keyboard layout.. i cant seem to get past it
<inzi> can anyone help me out?
<yossarianuk> inzi: sounds like dodgy install media
<yossarianuk> try re-burn the .iso or use a different USB stick
<yossarianuk> when it 'crashes' - try to go to console (alt+ctrl+f2) and use check logs - i.e dsmeg, etc
<inzi> im using a USB
<inzi> i've already tried that..
<yossarianuk> and what messages can you see
<inzi> i've been getting this evertime i try to install kubuntu
<lordievader> inzi: Did you md5sum the iso?
<inzi> yeah
<inzi> it checks out fine
<inzi> is there a text based installer
<inzi> i cant seem to find it online
<lordievader> inzi: The mini iso, or the server iso.
<yossarianuk> what do the logs show after the crash?
<inzi> standard 32bit 14.10 iso
<inzi> hold on just a moment i will try and paste it
<inzi> http://paste.kde.org/pkrvjp7ep
<inzi> any clue on wat to do
<Phillies> for some reason whenever i goto shutdown my laptop with kubuntu 14.10 on it i goes black and can still hear it running have to hold down pwr btn to force shutdown    any suggestions on what could be the problem?
<Phillies> the only thing connected is usb mouse and hdmi cable for monitor
<andy123> Phillies: try if sudo shutdown -P now shuts down your computer properly
<Phillies> ill try now thanks
<andy123> np, report if that works
<Phillies> brb
<Phillies> andy123,   yeah it worked thank you
<Phillies> it booted up a little diffrently though
<andy123> Phillies: what is different?
<Phillies> it shutdown perfect so i hit the power button to turn it back on
<Phillies> and i heard it start to turn on you know the laptop fan or whatever   but black screen on laptop monitor and the tv
<Phillies> i hit a couple keys then on laptop command prompt for my to enter encrypt drive pass poppped on
<Phillies> usually its like GUI a little diffrent
<andy123> I'm not sure what happened there
<Phillies> but either way it worked   after i entered the decrypt pass   i saw the black screen  with the [OK]   shit scrolling
<Phillies> usually never see that
<andy123> ubuntu usually hides this by an image
<Phillies> yeha i dunno
<Phillies> thanks for sorting the shutdown tho
<andy123> no problem, you can make this the default
<andy123> http://weits.blogspot.de/2012/02/kubuntu-1204-computer-wont-power-off.html
<Phillies> i can deal with everything else  just happy i dont have to hard shutdown
<andy123> ok, fine
<andy123> Phillies: oh no, its different on kubuntu 14.10
<Phillies> ok
<andy123> Phillies: I'm sorry I cant find the command for lightdm
<BluesKaj> sudo service lightdm start ?
<alket> hi
<andy123> hi alket ;)
<alket> hey andy123
<alket> do you know where to get the torrent of kubuntu 14.10 plasma 5 ?
<alket> as you know my network isnt the best :)
<andy123> BluesKaj: we need a solution for lightdm, similar to kdmrc http://weits.blogspot.de/2012/02/kubuntu-1204-computer-wont-power-off.html
<andrew____> hello, help! how sublime text show menu?
<alket> andrew____, alt + v , then Show Menu
<BluesKaj> andy123, I used, sudo halt , in the past, but not sure if that command is still valid
<andrew____> alket, not work(
<andy123> BluesKaj: the command that works is "/sbin/shutdown -P now". But we dont know how to get lightdm to call it
<alket> andy123, Alt + V (without the + )
<andy123> ?
<alket> sorry not andy123 , andrew____
<andrew____> alket, Thanks, but does not work
<andrew____> alket sublime text 3
<andy123> andrew____: I dont understand your problem
<andy123> you want to remove the window menu?
<andrew____> show
<andy123> how did it vanish?
<andy123> try Alt+F3
<andrew____> chose to menu - view
<lordievader> andrew____: You need to be more descriptive of the problem if you want people to be able to help you.
<andy123> andrew____: Alt+F3 brings up a menu?
<andrew____> sorry for my english. In the 'View' menu choose Hide. Do not know how to get back
<andy123> do you know the ALT key?
<andrew____> andy123, alt-f3 menu window-kde,
<andy123> you mean the KDE start menu?
<alket> andrew____, open dolphin and navigate here : ~/.config/sublime-text-3/
<alket> and delete everything
<alket> and start sublime again
<andrew____> alket thank you
<andrew____> andy123, alt+v not work, alt+f3 show menu manager kde-window
<andy123> andrew____: I didnt understand you had a problem with sublimeKDE program
<alket> andrew____, follow this project if you like https://github.com/limetext/lime
<alket> it will replace sublime soon
<andrew____>  alket, thank you. I just want to replace the Intel XDK, too heavy for my tasks. be sure to look for your advice
<Griz64> Hey Gang. Just did the update to the newest LTS and when running Muon, I get "This operation cannnot continue since proper authorization was not provided". Is there a known fix for this? I googled and found very little.
<alvin> I installed network-manager-iodine, but it doesn't show up in the network-manager connections
<alvin> !package network-manager-iodine
<lordievader> !info network-manager-iodine
<ubottu> network-manager-iodine (source: network-manager-iodine): network management framework (iodine plugin core). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.5~0.gita09ce6-1 (utopic), package size 10 kB, installed size 75 kB
<alvin> That's the one. It's a network-manager plugin, but it doesn't show up in the list
<alvin> At least not in plasma's network-manager. It does in gnome. I tested by installing the nm-applet thingie.
<lordievader> Reload the network manager?
<alvin> Using both is meh... I wish network-manager had at least a working command line
<alvin> lordievader: Tried. No change
<alvin> I know there is a command line, but not for adding connections.
<kristal> What's the best vanilla-GUI-style mail client? Thunderbird is bloated and buggy. On Windows long ago I used Opera Mail...
<soee_> kmail ?
<kristal> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9RVS8cjNN0 :)
<Pici> claws-mail?
<kristal> None feel as refined as Opera Mail. :( Although kmail seems like the best so far.
<Noob1632> Hi
<Noob1632> I'm looking for a replacement for Kmail
<Phillies> evolution?
<Noob1632> Native qt please
<Noob1632> And pop3 enabled
<soee_> none
<Noob1632> None?
<soee_> lets face it, kmail is only one qt client worth trying
<Noob1632> I find KMail extremely hard to use with multiple mail accounts
<soee_> im using thunderbird though as there was a lot of problem swit kmail
<soee_> the only hope is to wait till vdg proposals make into live
<kristal> i'm trying to use mail with 3 accounts.... it won't work with the second and third
<Noob1632> And I usually access my mail accounts from multiple computers/places, so I need pop3
<kristal> two of my accounts are pop and 1 imap... the second pop and the imap don't want to work, only whichever i have set to primary, hmm
<kristal> server not available... but thunderbird and opera are working fine
<Noob1632> So there is only Kmail as qt mail client that supports pop3?
<lordievader> Noob1632: Arent you confusing it with imap? Pop3 usually downloads things to the localmachine and removes it from the server.
<Noob1632> SeemsI am confusing it, yes, sorry
<kristal> ok i give up, nuking kmail configs
<alvin> There's trojita. Didn't try it though. And it's also based on Akonadi
<Noob1632> So
<Noob1632> Onwards to the next desktop
<kristal> kmail works fine with 1 account, but it refuses to use more than one at a time, hmm
 * alvin uses Kmail with 5 IMAP accounts
<alvin> It's lots more stable since 4.13
<kristal> i think it ruined itself because i told it to import from thunderbird
<Noob1632> Well, thanks for your help, but it seems KDE is not made for me
<soee_> by one app you judges whole DE ?
<Noob1632> The Mail client is one of the most important applications for me
<Noob1632> And if it's rocket science to set  up multiple accounts, then the whole DE is not made forme, yes
<alvin> I agree. It might be the main reason to use KDE. Kmail is one of the most functional mail clients out there.
<soee_> yuo can use any client you want
<Noob1632> which qt clients are there?
<Noob1632> I won*t use GTK crap
<Noob1632> And I won't use thunderbird
<alvin> Qt? I know only Kmail and Trojita
<alvin> The Opera client might be Qt, or was at some point. I deleted it when they became Chrome.
<alvin> Hey, there's even a Wikipedia entry for your question: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Email_clients_that_use_Qt
<Noob1632> Opera Next does not include a mail client anymore
<soee_> ok so if you hate gtk apps and wont use it, there is not qt app for you than i think you should go to Windows and be happy what they offer to you ;)
<Noob1632> Yes, maybe I am too demanding for Linux
<tertu> i accepted long ago that i would have to use some gtk apps
<Noob1632> Have you looked at the latest gtk stuff?
<Noob1632> Client side decorations?
<tertu> oh yeah
<tertu> that... i am not terribly happy about
<Noob1632> CSDs look completely alien
<soee> ;D
<Noob1632> And the GTK guys can stuff them where the sun never shines
<soee> Noob1632: have faith in KDE, the Plasma5 is already awesome and it just a begining
<Noob1632> Oh
<Noob1632> Right
<Noob1632> Plasma5
<Noob1632> Biggest disappointment in years for me
<soee> compared to Plasma 4 when it was released first time it is much better
<soee> *imo
<Noob1632> Well, my first impression was  very very bad
<Noob1632> And you cannot change the first impression
<soee> you can
<Noob1632> No
<soee> BluesKaj: tell him something about it :)
<Noob1632> If your initial impression is bad, you will always have a bad feeling when yu try it again
<Noob1632> And to me, it looks way to mobile optimized
<soee> i can't agree
<Noob1632> Too many hamburgers on the screen
<Noob1632> Animations that mimic touchscreen wipes
<soee> Noob1632: face it, the future are touch screens, mobiel devices etc
<Noob1632> And a most oring ultra bright theme with pastel accents for good visibility on phone displays
<Noob1632> Toys
<Noob1632> For content consumption
<soee> and you think KDE should stay behind ?
<soee> it would die in 203 years
<soee> *2-3
<soee> product must be like clinets wants and atm. its all about mobile devicers etc
<soee> *want
<Noob1632> I see
<Noob1632> Then i will have to stop using computers
<soee> :)
<Noob1632> One size does not fit all form factiors
<Noob1632> And icons that make sense when smearing around on them on a unhygienic toy screen look way out of place on a desktop computer
<soee> soon you wont need physical computer at home, it will load all stuff from coud and you will have projectors as screens and keyboard :)
<Noob1632> Nobody will get a singel bit of data from me for cloud stoirage
<Noob1632> And virtual keyboards suck big big tiem for tet production
<Noob1632> text production
<Noob1632> No feedback at all
<soee> Noob1632: yes i know what you want to say, but 95% users jsut dont care to much about it
<soee> it just hase to work for them
<Noob1632> Then I am a 5% computer rebel now
<soee> :D
<Noob1632> Clos computing is solely invented for spying out peopel even more
<Noob1632> Cloud
<Noob1632> And everyone shoul stay away from it
<kubik> KDE рулит, все остальное отстой!
<soee> everything has pros and cons
<soee> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Noob1632> Cloud computing has no advantages imho
<soee> it has
<Noob1632> Except  gathering miore information and squeezing more money out of people
<Noob1632> We changed our prices, now pay 200% more to access your data
<Noob1632> Uhm, what?
<soee> imagine company that has 1000 employes and it has to buy PS, OS licences ets for each. But if they use resources from private company cloud it is much cheaper
<Noob1632> No sane boss will put the data of his company in the cloud
<soee> there are already such companies :)
<Noob1632> Cloud computing is extremely unpopular here where I live
<Noob1632> Anyway, off to try  other DEs, bye
#kubuntu 2014-11-12
<graft> yo, how do i turn off this stupid baloo file extractor?
<Phillies>   
<soee> graft: you want disable desktop search ?
<ytrezq> Hello, How I can insert Unicode control characters like ROL and RLE for bi-directional writing? http://i.stack.imgur.com/9gRkx.png
<ytrezq> in kde
<ytrezq> or konversation
<Phillies> for my laptop 14.10   AMD Radeon HD 7650M - 2 GB VRAM    which vid drivers should i be using?
<Phillies> fglrx-updates? fglrx? or x.org server displayer driver wrapper
<lordievader> Good morning.
<pnunn> hi guys, has anyone managed to get spice working on qemu? Been trying all arvo and its fundamentally broken as far as I can see. Interested to know if anyone managed to get it working.
<soee> good morning
<alket_w> does trusty have kde 4.14 ?
<lordievader> !info libkdecore5 kubuntu-backports
<ubottu> libkdecore5 (source: kde4libs): KDE Platform Core Library. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.14.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa1 (kubuntu-backports), package size 907 kB, installed size 3047 kB
<lordievader> alket_w: Looks like it.
<alket_w> thanks
<alket_w> so no point upgrading
<lordievader> Assuming here the backports ubottu has is for Trusty...
<brad_> Hello
<brad_> Checking out 14.10... so far so good
<Wizard> Be brave, brad_. Use 15.04 ;D
<aoa_> how can i speedup kubuntu boot ?
<rom1504> aoa_: get a ssd
<goodtime> idk aoa_ but i think there might be a way to over-ride the splashscreen
<goodtime> i dont bother
<goodtime> lol ssd / correct
<aoa_> ssd is good think but i have lennovo laptop , it dosen't supportssd
<goodtime> i just wouldnt go messing with that if your running well
<goodtime> dangerous
<brad_> Everything works on install except my bluetooth card..
<brad_> No biggie.
<Wizard> I've got SSD for my netbook and it was waste of money.
<goodtime> sorry to hear that
<goodtime> how so Wizard
<goodtime> do you have a acer
<Wizard> asus
<rom1504> well with a ssd, kubuntu boots in seconds on my laptop
<rom1504> something like <10s
<goodtime> i just have a red hdd and im at 38 seconds
<goodtime> regular hdd*
<goodtime> i think i can wait
<rom1504> yeah
<hateball> Takes like 5 minutes to do-release-upgrade on SSD compared to... 50 min on HDD?
<hateball> Which is nice.
<goodtime> hmm
<goodtime> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gq6aNguxvpA
<goodtime> that is intresting
<Poyraz76>  Pisi Linux doesn t use systemd. Because of this it doens t share your data with anybody. It is reliability and sheer. Use Pisi Linux and be happy!
<rom1504> lol, what a silly spam
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<rom1504> Hey folk
<grv_> hi all
<grv_> i have a problem with the fn button. I cant adjust the brightness level of display.. my laptop is an  asus F200M. Can you help me?
<BluesKaj> grv_, what about the power icon in the panel, it has a brightness level control
<grv_> uhm... in the power icon i check the "enable power management" .... there is a slider about the adjust brightness...  i can slide and set the % but no way. the brightness is set always at 100%
<BluesKaj> grv_, have you updated and upgraded lately?
<grv_> no. and i don't want because i use a intel linux driver installer.  this driver is the only way to have max performance with blender.   only for 14.04
<grv_> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2014/intelr-graphics-installer-1.0.6-linux
<grv_> the driver is installed and working.
<grv_> anyway, also with standard linux driver ...  the brightness don't work
<grv_> i try many many maaaaaany guides and how to....   settings about xorg.org, setting about grub..... i don't know to do
<grv_> i try to install 14.10.... i have the same problem
<grv_> if you known same links or guides about this problem , i very appreciate.... thanks
<hateball> grv_: have you tried xbacklight?
<hateball> !info xbacklight
<ubottu> xbacklight (source: xbacklight): simple utility to set the backlight level. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-1 (utopic), package size 7 kB, installed size 49 kB
<grv_> try now
<grv_> just a moment
<grv_> need to reboot. see you later
<grv_> i'm here
<grv_> i install xbacklight
<grv_> no way.
<grv_> with terminal i try to set the %  ...  X set the %, but the brightness is set always to 100%
<grv_> :(
<Evropi> all my display stuff just went really weird
<Evropi> first qt applications such as qbittorrent reverted to one of those awful qt themes and stopped integrating??
<Evropi> I rebooted and now all my fonts are wrong
<Evropi> in the systems menu every icon has a white background (look really out of place)... any idea what could be going on ??
<Evropi> all my themes got buggered up too
<Evropi> aaany ideas
<Evropi> (I was using just default stuff so nothing that could break it)
<Evropi> under Widget style I can't find Oxygen, is this normal (first time I'm looking at this menu mind you)?
<BluesKaj> Evropi, which graphics driver in use?
<Evropi> BluesKaj: proprietary nvidia
<Evropi> it was working just fine from when I installed it
<Evropi> which is many months ago
<Evropi> I doubt it's a driver issue
<Evropi> I haven't installed anything fresh for like a week either, just dl'd package updates
<BluesKaj> ok , Evropi , but it could be a hw issue
<BluesKaj> anyway I have to go....bbl
<EvilRoey> Red Solo cup
<EvilRoey> I fill you up
<EvilRoey> let's have a par-ty!!!!
<EvilRoey> proceed to par-tee!!!!!
<EvilRoey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKZqGJONH68
<iks> hi, I need some help with installing kubuntu from usb stick... something goes wrong while booting - I get colourful fuzz... I don't really know how to describe it
<lordievader> iks: What do you do get?
<iks> well.. it's hard to describe... I guess that something goes wrong with x
<iks> a lot of dots in different colours
<lordievader> iks: You get to X?
<iks> nope
<iks> I tried different versions - 14.10 64 and 32 bits
<iks> also the previous version - 14.04
<BluesKaj> is this plain install, no vm or wubi etc?
<iks> yup - plain install from usb stick
<BluesKaj> ok
<iks> all I see is the kubuntu splash screen
<iks> just before the 'crash'
<lordievader> iks: Try the nomodeset kernel option.
<iks> lordievader: could you please tell me a bit more - I haven't seen any linux for a few years
<lordievader> iks: Err in the boot menu hit F6 (I thought it was) and select nomodeset.
<mjayk> I would like to get involved with dev I can program and would like to know where to start or where to find an open source project (kde and or ubuntu specific) to get started with
<BluesKaj> mjayk, suggest you join #kubuntu-devel
<mjayk> Cheers BluesKaj
<kingjere> I have an OwnCloud server with a dynamic IP with a noip domain name. It seems like every time my ISP changes the my IP Kaddressbook sees all of my contacts as new.
<lelamal> Hi all. Kubuntu doesn't automount my external HDs anymore, since I reinstalled it, although everything seems to be set correctly in System Settings. Can anyone give me a helping hand, please?
<Wizard> lelamal: Isn't it visible in devices applet?
<lelamal> Wizard: You mean the device notifier in system tray? Yes, it is. In fact, I have to manually mount it at each startup, which is annoying.
<Wizard> Hmm, personal taste, I find automounting annoying :D
<Wizard> I bet system settings holds some switch for this.
<Wizard> However, I cannot check this no.
<Wizard> now*
<lelamal> Ok, Wizard. Thanks anyway for your time!
<Wizard> Sorry, I couldn't wait and installed plasma5… It lacks half of the settings ;D
<lelamal> :) I can understand your move!
<alket> hi , how to get 1.5.1 on kubuntu 14.04 ?
<rom1504> alket: first you need to get 7.3.1 then 3.42.6 then 6.6.6 and you're done
<lordievader> alket: Get 1.5.1 of what?
<alket> hehe wrong channel , i wanted to post on konversation
<alket> sorry
<alket> but this goes for this channel too, if someone know how
<lordievader> So to formulate your question more properly: how do I get 1.5.1 of Konversation?
<alket> yep
<lordievader> I can tell that if it ain't in the repos, backports, ppa's, etc. Compiling works ;)
#kubuntu 2014-11-13
<jimmy51_> hello all.  wife's PC just did a dist upgrade to 14.04 the other day.  now PDF's are opening in GIMP.  why would that happen?  okular is still installed.
<jimmy51_> ah.
<jimmy51_> they're actually xcf's not PDF's
<jimmy51_> nevermind.
<rx> hi all, kubuntu 14.10 installer doesnt work for my (rendering glitches). i know its all "nouveau" fault but what can i do? i need to see something to actually get the thing installed.
<rx> nvidia 7600gs
<rx> command line switch to ignore nouveau ?
<krytarik> !nomodeset | rx
<ubottu> rx: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rx> thanks
<rx> i dont understand why nouveau works with gnome and not kde
<rx> lonnggggg standing issue
<rx> this is really weird... i did use nomodeset but i still see rendering glitches
<rx> :(
<inder> can any of you kubuntu gods help me with a couple of issues im having with 14.10
<che> hey can anyone hear me?
<Guest83285> hey can anyone hear me?
<Guest83285> first time using irc
<hays_> is the most recent version of kubuntu utopic?
<Pikers> hello
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<yossarianuk> hi will kubuntu 14.10 be getting KDE 4.14.3 in its normal repos ?
<beluga_> Hi from the LibreOffice QA team. Can anyone reproduce this bug: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=83053 (easy to test)
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 83053 in Presentation "UI: unable to modify styles due to window not drawn" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<yossarianuk> i.e will kubuntu 14.10 get KDE 4.14.3 without having to add the backports PPA ?
<Naproxeno> Hello everyone. Package kubuntu-desktop is broken for me after the last update to backports PPA: http://scarlettgatelyclark.com/2014/kubuntu-kde-plasma-5-1-1-utopic-backport-ready-and-other-news/
<Naproxeno> Updating plasma-desktop has uninstalled packages from "KDE 4" (I know that's not the right terminology) but I can't install kubuntu-desktop again either
<Riddell> beluga_: you're from libreoffice qa team?
<Riddell> beluga_: please join #kubuntu-devel if so
<Riddell> and ask there
<beluga_> Riddell: ok thanks
<xieyi> does anyone use netbeans on kubuntu 14.10?
<hateball> Most certainly someone does
<hateball> xieyi: are you taking a poll or do you have a question?
<xieyi> hateball: I cant launch my netbeans on 14.10
<xieyi> I tried the several method provided on the web
<xieyi> and havent got it launched
<xieyi> I want to make sure whether it is a bug or an independent problem
<hateball> xieyi: Did you install it from the repos or... ?
<xieyi> yeah
<xieyi> actually I tried to reinstall it several times
<xieyi> it has been installed since the last version
<hateball> xieyi: Launching it from a terminal, do you get any errors?
<hateball> I don't have a 14.10 machine handy right now
<xieyi> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: java/nio/file/InvalidPathException
<xieyi> at org.openide.filesystems.FileUtil.normalizeFileImpl(Unknown Source)
<xieyi> at org.openide.filesystems.FileUtil.normalizeFile(Unknown Source)
<xieyi> ...
<xieyi> and several lines following
<hateball> Well, now you've provided more information so perhaps some knows and can help at least
<xieyi> I hope so
<hateball> xieyi: Is this a clean install or upgrade?
<xieyi> upgrade
<xieyi> but I uninstalled netbeans
<xieyi> and tried to install again to solve the problem
<xieyi> buy nothing changed
<hateball> xieyi: are all the dependencies properly installed, like jdk?
<xieyi> sure
<xieyi> I use jdk for daily work
<yossarianuk> xieyi: one thing to try is to purge the package then reinstall
<yossarianuk> i.e
<xieyi> how to do it? I uninstalled it before
<yossarianuk> apt-get --purge remove packagename  - then - apt-get install packagename
<yossarianuk> try with --purge.
<yossarianuk> its worth a go.
<xieyi> I will try it thx
<hateball> I'm not familiar with netbeans, perhaps it stores things in ~/.config/netbeans or some such, and that settings from an older version are incompatible or whatever
<hateball> if so, backup that stuff and start fresh just to try
<yossarianuk> or add a temp new user and try from that user
<xieyi> purging doesnt help. I will try to remove the config directory
<yossarianuk> << also not used netbeans previously
<yossarianuk> ok - well worth a shot..
<xieyi> removing the config directory cant solve the problem either
<xieyi> but thx
<hateball> tricky
<hateball> question is if it can be re-produced on a fresh system, but sadly I have none such available
<xieyi> yeah, I am wondering about that
<xieyi> It seems like a bug of the new version
<xieyi> at least a bug of version upgrade
<xieyi> and another tool ruined when i upgrade to 14.04
<xieyi> kdbg
<xieyi> cant be used since last upgrade
<hateball> xieyi: ruined how, as in does not start?
<xieyi> it crashes once being launched
<xieyi> MNG error 11: Function is invalid at this point; chunk MHDR; subcode 0:0
<xieyi> this is the error message
<hateball> nice, I see it segfaults for me as well on 14.04
<hateball> xieyi: I'd file a bug on launchpad if I were you
<xieyi> where can i file the bug?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<alket_w> mornin
<Linnak> Hi, What is kde-active package?
<BluesKaj> !kde-active | Linnak
<Linnak> !kda-active
<Linnak> !kde-active
<Linnak> Nothing
<BluesKaj> look it up in the software center
<hateball> Linnak: it's meant for tablets/notebooks
<hateball> err... netbooks
<hateball> like, small touchscreen stuff
<hateball> it's just another plasma shell
<Linnak> No. I'm installing Ubuntu Minimal CD, and there are three kde options at added packages: 1 kde-actice 2. kde-desktop 3. kde-full
<Linnak> I found nothing about kde-active
<hateball> Yes, so you choose if you want plasma active or plasma desktop
<hateball> or the whole she-bang
<BluesKaj> Linnak, maybe the term is incorrect
<Linnak> A couple of minutes and I will see it again because I reinstall it in virtualbox
<Linnak> I want to install the least KDE apps. I like the look but I want the apps that I choose
<Linnak> Okay here is the three option1. kubuntu active2 kubuntu desktop 3kubuntu full
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-desktop
<Linnak> The question was what is kubuntu active
<Linnak> Another question if i remove an app which comes with ubuntu desktop will it remove the whole desktop?
<BluesKaj> that question was answered, same as kde-active
<BluesKaj> depends which app
<Linnak> All right thanks
<Linnak> For example gwenview
<BluesKaj> try to remove it and if the list includes kubuntu-desktop then don't ]
<Linnak> okay
<Linnak> thank you
<denysonique> Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:neon/kf5-snapshot-weekly'.
<denysonique> Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<denysonique> How to fix this?
<denysonique> Ubuntu 14.04
<BluesKaj> denysonique, did you apt-get update after adding the ppa and make sure you added the signing key
<denysonique> BluesKaj: this is what I get when adding the ppa
<denysonique> BluesKaj: signing key? do I need an extra key if this is from the main ppa server?
<BluesKaj> what command are you using or are you copy and pasting the ppa to your sources.list?
<BluesKaj> benonsoftware, check for a signing key listed on the ppa page
<hateball> if you use apt-add-repository it should fetch keys automagically
<denysonique> hateball: thats what I am using
<hateball> denysonique: do you have the '' in your command? those are not needed
<hateball> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Riddell> denysonique, BluesKaj: neon5 is gone
<hateball> That explains that then :D
<denysonique> thats what I think
<Riddell> denysonique: where are you finding instructions? we probably need to update some docs
<hateball> My guess is https://community.kde.org/Plasma/InstallingNext
<hateball> (first google hit)
<denysonique> Riddell: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=kde5+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=ubuntu&channel=fs&gfe_rd=cr&ei=lK9kVMSVB5eBcIDLgvAH#safe=off&channel=fs&q=ppa:neon%2Fkf5+site:kde.org
<denysonique> google: ppa:neon/kf5 site:kde.org
<BluesKaj> ok thanks Riddell
<denysonique> Right, https://community.kde.org/Plasma/InstallingNext
<denysonique> what is the current ppa for KDE5?
<denysonique> or should I go back to Gentoo
<BluesKaj> hmm, btw add-apt repository doesn't always add the the signing key IME
<soee> denysonique: you are on 14.10 ?
<denysonique> soee: 14.04
 * denysonique kurwa!
<denysonique> I want it nao, packaged, without compiling
<denysonique> ;>
<soee> denysonique: please behaveyourself
<soee> denysonique: for me teh easiest way is to jump to 14.10 and use ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next
<ahox> Hi, my system tray of plasma 5 does not show non-qt app icons like thunderbird or truecrypt.
<ahox> It does show skype and all the "system" icons (nm-manager, battery, volume, etc)
<ahox> Any idea how to get those icons back?
<denysonique> soee: you sure there are no builds for 14.04?
<soee> ahox: skype works for you with systray in Plasma5 ? not for me
<ahox> soee: yes. It is the only non-kde application I use which works. I always assumed it's because it is also written in Qt.
<soee> denysonique: im not sure
<ahox> soee: I just noticed that my skype has a dbus enty com.Skype.API /org/kde/statusnotifieritem/
<lelamal> Hi all. Kubuntu doesn't automount my external HDs anymore, since I reinstalled it, although everything seems to be set correctly in System Settings. Can anyone give me a helping hand, please?
<EvilRoey> lelamal:  same here
<EvilRoey> I did dmesg after I re-plugged it back in, and the kernel apparently doesn't see it.
<lelamal> It's annoying Kubuntu doesn't automatically mount my external hard drive after a fresh install, because Ktorrent and aMule complain at startup as they don't detect the storage volume
<yossarianuk> lelamal: it won't you need to add a fstab entry
<yossarianuk> by default kubutu will not mount all stoarge.
<lelamal> yossarianuk: I thought it was enough to set "Enable automatic mounting of removable media" in System Settings, to have my external HD mounted at start up. In the past, it used to work. It's like the system is ignoring my setting, then, isn't it?
<yossarianuk> lelamal: not seen that setting myself...
<yossarianuk> in that case ensure you do NOT have an fstab entry
<yossarianuk> for the device
<lelamal> yossarianuk: I just checked it, and there's no entry in fstab for my external HD
<yossarianuk> ok - well you 'could' add one - however that could be bad - say the drive was removed your system may not boot - it sounds like a function isn't working, you could report a bug?
<lelamal> yossarianuk: ok, thank you for your support. I will report it. I would be grateful if anyone else could shed some light on this issue, meanwhile. Thank you!
<BluesKaj> lelamal, I haven't added an entry for the external drive, but it should show up in the devices in dolphin by default
<BluesKaj> I mean added an entry in fstab that is
<lelamal> Yes, there's an entry for that. Also, I can see the HD in the Device Notifier. That's where I manually mount it, after Ktorrent and aMule complain about the missing drive.
<lelamal> BluesKaj: but still, I would prefer it to be automatically mounted at startup, like it used to be in the past releases.
<BluesKaj> ktorrent doesn't like to use the external as target for files IME
<BluesKaj> lelamal, I'm testing 15.04 and the external automounts without any issue\
<lelamal> BluesKaj: I see...
<BluesKaj> lelamal, I've switched to qbittorent and no longer have that issue
<lelamal> BluesKaj: the issue is not that Ktorrent complains, it has all the rights to complain if it doesn't find the drive when the application starts :)
<BluesKaj> agreed but I had probs with 14.10 and ktorrent putting the downloaded file in the external drive
<lelamal> I see
<lelamal> I may switch to the application you suggested.
<lelamal> But still, I would have that automount issue.
<BluesKaj> sometimes running sudo blkid helps, but I'm not certain
<BluesKaj> automount seems kind of a flaky issue in 14.04 and 14.10
<lelamal> BluesKaj: Thank you for your time. I did that, and now am going to restart to check if anything changed.
<BluesKaj> lelamal, ok , good luck:)
<lelamal> I'm back. Just wanted to say that BluesKaj's suggestion didn't work, for the benefit of anyone who was following the chat. Thanks anyway, I will report a bug against it.
<BluesKaj> lelamal, bummer, sorry to hear that :(
<goodseed> hi
<Guest56867> h?
<Guest56867> jst tu ktos ?
<goodseed_> jest tu ktos z polski ;)?
<lordievader> !polish | goodseed_
<ubottu> goodseed_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<mokush> are we supposed to use the backports ppa only with plasma5?
<mokush> it seems to have overwritten the plasma-addons package, so no longer have plasmoids like icon-tasks in 14.10 with plasma4
<BluesKaj> mokush, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable
<mokush> BluesKaj: this seems to also have a lot of 5.x stuff. I just want icon-tasks back into plasma4
<BluesKaj> ok , I misinterpreted your question, ...nevermind:)
<BluesKaj> mokush,^
<mokush> oh, ok.
<rodolfojcj> hello!
<rodolfojcj> I have some alias for ssh connections defined in ~/.ssh/config, so from a shell I execute "ssh hostalias" working fine
<rodolfojcj> but from dolphin when I do "sftp://hostalias" it fails with "Authentication failure" message showing in a red bar with no more details
<rodolfojcj> authentication to "hostalias" uses public key (no password authentication allowed)
<rodolfojcj> it is on Kubuntu 14.10, but it also happened on Kubuntu 14.04
<rodolfojcj> does anyone has a clue of that failure cause and possible solutions?
<BluesKaj> rodolfojcj, is hostalias a legit command or is it a link to 'user@IPaddress'
<BluesKaj> set in ~/.bashrc
<Guest92238> Добрый вечер, подскажите, пожалуйста,  Kubuntu 14.10 Plasma5 при запуске программ рядом  с  курсором не прыгает символ запущенной программы.  В Plasma4  был. Как можно включить  эту анимацию?
<BluesKaj> !ru | Guest92238
<ubottu> Guest92238: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Linnak> Hello. I'd like to know which theme should I install to make synaptic look good on KDE
<sysop2> trying to setup a sixaxis controller under kubuntu 14.04 as a pointing device and was wondering if I had to patch the bluez like you used to?  ie bluez4.1
<sxar> Is there a known workaround for enabling transcodes in amaroK for 14.10?
<PasNox> Hi, when trying the "smbtree" command, that does print list using hostname (\\FREEBOX\XYZ) when i try to mount that I get this error: mount error: could not resolve address for FREEBOX: Unknown error
<PasNox> what i can do to make it works correctly ? i did not find a way to list ip's instead of hostnames
<lordievader> PasNox: Does 'nslookup FREEBOX' resolve?
<PasNox> lordievader: yes it does
<PasNox> lordievader: ho sorry, no it does not, but nmblookup FREEBOX does
<lordievader> PasNox: Does 'FREEBOX.local' resolve?
<lordievader> PasNox: Also how are you trying to mount it?
<PasNox> .local no better luck.
<EvilRoey> that's what she said
<PasNox> lordievader: like that: << QString( "mount -t cifs \"%1\" \"%2\" -o _netdev,rw,users,iocharset=utf8,uid=1000,gid=users,sec=none,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,domain=WORKGROUP" )
<PasNox> %1 being the share and %2 the mount point
<lordievader> PasNox: What is the full output of that nmblookup command?
<PasNox> lordievader: 192.168.1.254 FREEBOX<00>
<lordievader> PasNox: Allright, what is the output of 'nslookup 192.168.1.254'?
<PasNox> lordievader: http://paste.opensuse.org/20632162
<lordievader> PasNox: That is the reason he cannot look it up. Add the host name to /etc/hosts or use it's ip.
<PasNox> lordievader: i would like to avoid the need of editing system files because the application as to works as is within all the computers running it
<PasNox> i will use nmblookup to resolve names then :/
<PasNox> thank you!
<PasNox> lordievader: in the other hand, any possible command so see ip instead of names in smbtree ? the man page does not seems to have that
<lordievader> Rarely, to never, use smbtree.
<PasNox> xD ok, so i will probably use libsmb directly. ;)
<lordievader> That is probably wisest ;)
<PasNox> :D
<mcgodinater> hey
<mcgodinater> I need some help. Whenever I boot up my Kubuntu 14.10 iso in Virtualbox, it boots past the bootloader just fine, but when it gets to Ubiquity, it glitches on me and my Virtualbox window goes wide and I get stripes of colors.
<mcgodinater> No background, no Ubiquity, no nothing.
<mcgodinater> A giant mouse cursor comes up sometimes if I move it around enough but that
<mcgodinater> is it.
<mcgodinater> If you need a screenshot, here it is: http://imgur.com/wwOxBfe
<mcgodinater> hey
<mcgodinater> i have a problem with my kubuntu iso
<mcgodinater> when i boot it i get this: http://imgur.com/wwOxBfe
<mcgodinater> its version 14.10, plasma 4.
<mcgodinater> and right now im downloading 14.04 to see if that'll work fine.
<EvilRoey> mcgodinater:  hey
<EvilRoey> hahahahha great nick
<mcgodinater> ohey
<EvilRoey> thanks for making me laugh :)
<mcgodinater> im having trouble with my just-downloaded 14.10 iso
<EvilRoey> ah
<EvilRoey> did you run a checksum verification on it
<mcgodinater> hold on
<mcgodinater> well at least 14.04.1 works fine
<mcgodinater> huh thats weird
<mcgodinater> the checksums are exact
<mcgodinater> for 14.10 but
<mcgodinater> its giving me this when i boot: http://imgur.com/wwOxBfe
<mcgodinater> oh well
<mcgodinater> i can download updates for 14.04 and then upgrade later
<robertbellarmine> what command do I add on the CLI so that when I close terminal it doesn't close the program I opened in that same terminal. I remember using it before it was something like gk added before the program name
<lordievader> robertbellarmine: nohup <program>&
<robertbellarmine> lordievader: kk let me try that
<robertbellarmine> lordievader: I add the & at the end of the program name, just making sure I understand it correctly.
<lordievader> robertbellarmine: No, include the 'nohup
<lordievader> The & makes it run in the background, but if the parent dies, the child dies too.
<robertbellarmine> lordievader: thanks, it worked.
<rx> hi. i need the steps to upgrade from plasma stable in kubuntu 4.10 to plasma daily. https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages#Kubuntu is outdated (package kubuntu-plasma5-desktop no longer exists and i must be doing the steps in the wrong order because it doesnt work to just update plasma-desktop). thx
<m_tadeu> hi....my akonadi is not starting...the log is like this http://pastebin.com/Q5ZMdmFM
<aloo_shu> Anybody here could assist with LibreOffice Writer, by chance? #libreoffice is a bit sleepy right now..
<m_tadeu> aloo_shu: maybe...what kind of help do you need?
<aloo_shu> m_tadeu , I have a book in plain text format. I opened it with LO Writer and so far have converted the part, sub-part and chapter titles into header1, header2, header3 within the default style. Also, I have placed footers under all pages and numbered the pages there. Now I want to create a table of contents.
<m_tadeu> aloo_shu: http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Create-a-Table-Of-Contents-in-OpenOfficeLi/?lang=pt
<aloo_shu> m_tadeu looks promising, thanx, shall read. wish I could help you with akonadi.
<m_tadeu> :)
<aloo_shu> oh, m_tadeu , since you seem to be knowledgable on LO, on #libreoffice there is a guy who needs to build a custom dictionary for working on a 19th century text. should I ask him over?
<m_tadeu> aloo_shu: I never did such a thing....and my guess is that the dictionary (for ortographic error detection) don't belong to LO but to the system...just a guess
<aloo_shu> biiiiig thanks m_tadeu , cosmetics apart, this did exactly what I wanted. Now I want to know WHY it worked, but that's for an other day
<m_tadeu> aloo_shu: cool :)
<aloo_shu> yep, cool indeed, m_tadeu, and since you assisted, here's a link to the book. Not meant for public upload, but private should be ok. https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2Q65y_ZBQyEUEVGSExGM2J5dWM/view?usp=sharing
<m_tadeu> aloo_shu: from the TOC sounds interesting....almost like the doors to spiritual perception
<aloo_shu> well, m_tadeu , it does not work from one day to the other, but it's much more practical than huxley,leary&co. Have you downloaded it, so that I can take the link away?
<m_tadeu> aloo_shu: yes...I did
<m_tadeu> will surely take a while to explore it
<aloo_shu> m_tadeu, this book is a gem!
#kubuntu 2014-11-14
<goodtime> im a man
<goodtime> config
<goodtime> ha
<Hepe> Hello again. (I have Kubuntu 14.10 which I recently upgraded from 14.04.1 LTS) So in an attempt to install Plasma 5, I tried to follow the following commands http://pastebin.com/pByGC4SK, as found in the http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu page.
<Hepe> Suddenly though, after sudo apt install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop, my network stopped working. And I couldn't re-connect back via the network manage applet at all.
<Hepe> So, I did sudo reboot, which was the next step. After rebooting though, I couldn't go beyond the lightdm login screen, (it hangs).
<Hepe> I'm sure lightdm is supposed to be replaced by sddm, although I'm not sure how sddm is supposed to look like.
<valorie> hepe, did you choose SDDM or lightdm?
<Hepe> During the installation, I did choose ssdm.
<Hepe> For sure.
<Hepe> sddm *
<valorie> ok, try in the console: `sudo apt remove lightdm`
<Hepe> ok
<valorie> we've found that for a few, including me, it isn't removed correctly
<valorie> I also encountered that network-manager bug
<Hepe> (basically I couldn't do that sudo apt full-upgrade commad, and it's not exactly completing well with my shit connection via wvdial in the console ;p)
<Hepe> Ah ok.
<valorie> do you have access to a wire?
<Hepe> No :(
<valorie> :(
<valorie> at least you have some connection
<Hepe> I did however, get wvdial working with my wireless modem.
<Hepe> Yep.
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> was lightdm removed when you did that above command?
<Hepe> Just did it- and yes, it apparently has been removed. Should I reboot?
<valorie> well, how about `sudo apt install -f` first
<valorie> to make sure everything that should be installed, is
<Hepe> ok
<Hepe> Nothing really from that command, just 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 27 not upgraded.
<valorie> so, any reason not to do the `sudo apt full-upgrade` now?
<valorie> it's really best to complete the upgrade before rebooting
 * Hepe connects to modem
<valorie> to be honest, I had to do this a few times
<valorie> update, install -f , full-upgrade
<valorie> and I had to install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop more than once as well
<valorie> best to follow the script as precisely as you can
<valorie> sec
<valorie> Hepe: still here?
<Hepe> Yea.
<valorie> you may need to use: sudo start sddm
<valorie> if it doesn't
<Hepe> Sorry, having problems upgrading with my shit connection :P
<valorie> also, what I used to get online was nmcli
<Hepe> now it worked though, so just staring at the screen.
<valorie> hard to figure out how to use, but by constantly reading man nmcli, I was able to work out how to turn on my connection again
<Hepe> nmcli is really weird
<valorie> yes
<Hepe> or at least, too hard for me -.-
<Hepe> I know I did the correct ID for my connection..but it wouldn't do it so meh.
<valorie> one step at a time
<valorie> well you have to use one part for discovery
<valorie> and another to get a connection
<valorie> uber-strange indeed
<Hepe> omg this is the second time that it has happened.
<Hepe> I think: my laptop sent in screen saver mode, but when I pressed a key, it went into the light dm login screen.
<Hepe> and now doing ctrl+alt+f1/f2 is not working...
<Hepe> any way to bring back the console?
<Hepe> or do I have to reboot again? :/
<valorie> yikes, lightdm wasn't removed?
<Hepe> I don't know how sddm is supposed to look...does it look radically different?
<Hepe> because this looks like lightdm.
<valorie> yes, I think so
<valorie> can't remember what the lightdm used to look like
<Hepe> (I don't use the lightdm classic user bar thing)... so everything is like before including my custom lightdm wallpaper
<valorie> :(
<Hepe> besides this small button under the password box
<Hepe> like, it has become super tiny?
<Hepe> "plasma workspace" button or something
<valorie> so there is alt+sys+rq+4
<valorie> let me look that up
<valorie> so I don't misquote
<Hepe> ugh, I want to see that sudo apt full-upgrade process completed
<valorie> yes
<Hepe> I don't believe once it was done, it would have gone to this..screen
<valorie> so for me, it was ctl alt printscr f
<valorie> some keyboards have a sysrq button
<Hepe> my laptop does not
<valorie> it stops whatever process is locking things up
<Hepe> how can you press 4 keys at once? :o ctrl+alt+prnt.. +f ?
<Hepe> (or I understood wrong)
<valorie> hard on the fingers, for sure
<Hepe> nothing happened.
<valorie> and you have to keep pressing f until things unfreeze
<Hepe> well it hasn't freezed, that lightdm logging screen is just "working"
<Hepe> ofc if I try to actual login, the last time I tried, it hung again.
<valorie> huh
<valorie> freaky
<Hepe> :|
<valorie> so why can't you do the full-upgrade?
<Hepe> I was running that in console, and then my laptop went into screensave...and when I pressed a key to bring it out of it
<valorie> oh, because you can't re-login
<Hepe> I was at the lightdm login screen
<Hepe> and now, doing ctrl+alt+f1/.etc doesn't bring console back
<valorie> maybe you have to press f like a madman
<Hepe> how is this happening? :S
<Hepe> it's a login screen for sure
<Hepe> the restart. shutdown, suspend buttons work or look like they work too.
<valorie> lightdm is a monster, I guess
<valorie> then you might restart I guess
<valorie> :(
<Hepe> Welp, I'll try to pay attention the next time to not let it go into screen saver mode .-;
<valorie> I got through it
<valorie> you can to
<valorie> the basic problem is that by installing plasma 5, you are installing unstable software
<valorie> as did I
<valorie> 14.04 was dead stable, and it got boring
<Hepe> omg, now completly white.
<valorie> nothing to test, no bugs to report
<Hepe> "white screen" after booting up...
<Hepe> past the "Kubuntu logo"
<Hepe> ...
<valorie> get to a console again
<Hepe> ok
<valorie> try: `apt-cache policy lightdm`
<valorie> if it is still installed, remove it again
<valorie> I actually had to remove kdm too!
<valorie> and I've never used it
<Hepe> Let's see
<Hepe> "lightdm:
<Hepe> Installed: (none)
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> check for kdm
<Hepe> Candidate: 1.12.1-0ubuntu1
<valorie> that means it is not installed
<Hepe> ok
<valorie> ok, can you start again at the top of your little script?
<Hepe> so same command as above, except for kdm instead of lightdm
<Hepe> and same sort of thing
<valorie> yes
<valorie> ok, I thought you already did that
<Hepe> Installed: (none)
<valorie> good
<valorie> so do again:
<valorie> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next
<valorie> sudo apt update
<valorie> before going any further
<valorie> if everything is already cool, no harm done
 * Hepe waits for it to finish updating...
<valorie> aha
<Hepe> ok
<Hepe> so it's done but
<valorie> then it had not completely updated before for some reason
<valorie> but?
<Hepe> "27 packages can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable' to see them."
<valorie> right, not yet
<Hepe> ok
<valorie> sudo apt install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<Hepe> ok
<Hepe> and
<Hepe> "Kubuntu-plasma5-desktop is already the newest version"
<valorie> cool
<valorie> now: sudo apt full-upgrade
<valorie> that will be those 27 packages
<Hepe> hehe, I've been doing this for a couple of times now....so it's now
<Hepe> "27 ugraded, 56 newly installed, 3 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<valorie> like I said, I had to do it at least twice
<valorie> cool
<Hepe> "Need to get 8,819 kb/45.3 mb of archives."
<Hepe> that, has been reduced ^
<valorie> good deal
<Hepe> it was bigger the first time, and lowered down the second time... fml :D
<Hepe> (constantly getting interrupted, basically)
<valorie> no, that means you already got some
<Hepe> yea
<Hepe> ugh, I just feel I'll get interrupted again :P
<Hepe> going to press the key every 1 min to just be safe.
<Hepe> a *
<valorie> it shouldn't make a diff, but sure
<Hepe> that screen saver thing really was weird :/
<Hepe> otherwise, yep, it really should not
<Hepe> 13.5 kb atm ...
<Hepe> evil internet
<Hepe> well it's moving between 21 and that sometimes.
<valorie> my sympathy
<Hepe> done downloading
<Hepe> Done.
<Hepe> So now, reboot?
<valorie> you can do the install -f if you doubt it
<valorie> you know about the up-arrow, right?
<Hepe> yea
<valorie> ok
<Hepe> bash history?
<valorie> yep
<valorie> less chance of typos
<Hepe> doing sudo apt install -f resulted in "the following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required'
<valorie> well, I usually wait for a reboot, but what is it saying will be removed?
<Hepe> kde-window-manager-common libkdecorations4ab libkwineffects1abi5 plasma-widget-lancelot (I probably made some typos in this list)
<Hepe> mm I tried to install lancelot recently, but that's beside the point
<valorie> that's fine, follow that advice
 * Hepe does apt-get autoremove
<valorie> not sure lancelot is available yet for p5
<Hepe> done, so now doing sudo reboot
<valorie> very good
<Nexia> Sorry for that.
<Nexia> nick Hepe
<Hepe> So, after rebooting, it seems to have worked.
<Hepe> It is different from lightdm indeed :P
<valorie> \o/
<Hepe> Oh my god, this is beautiful
<Hepe> Thanks a lot valorie :)
<valorie> now file lotsa bug reports!
<valorie> and enjoy
<Hepe> hehe, thanks again.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Hepe> While Plasma 5 is looking good, it's crashing too quickly, like getting "hung" up constantly if I try to do something like open muon and instantly try to search.
<Hepe> Normal or?
<valorie> unfortunately will last for a few more days
<valorie> fixed in git though
<Hepe> ah
<valorie> this is what I try first: `kquitapp plasma5 && plasma5 &`
<Hepe> ok
<mokush> anybody else experiencing the dolphin freezes with plasma5? it just gets stuck after keeping open for about an hour
<Hepe> How many days do you approximately mean when you say "a few more days"? :D
<valorie> but usually I have to: killall -9 plasmashell && plasmashell &
<valorie> and then: plasmashell </dev/null &>/dev/null &
<valorie> sad but true
<valorie> not sure why that fix isn't in /next yet
<valorie> not what I typed, but the actual fix
<valorie> what I typed is just a workaround
<Hepe> I see :o
<Hepe> better note it on a piece of paper
<valorie> I learned this in the plasma chan, I didn't make it up....
<lordievader> valorie: #plasma?
<valorie> yes
<lordievader> Perhaps I should join...
<valorie> Hepe: can I ask you to go back through your bash history and check that you followed the install instructions perfectly the first time around?
<valorie> because you encountered so many of the same difficulties
<valorie> also, does your wireless work normally now?
<rydhwan> hello allllll
<lordievader> o/
<rydhwan> im in kubuntu plasma 5.1.1 ram in use is 1776 it's enorme ?
<yossarianuk> rydhwan: is it good btw ?
<lordievader> rydhwan: What is the uptime?
<rydhwan> in ram no
<denysonique> Is Global Menu available for Plasma 5?
<rydhwan> yes
<lordievader> rydhwan: For me it was the same yesterday, but that was with an uptime of a day. Today I rebooted, a fresh Plasma5 comsumed ~750 Mb here.
<denysonique> I have plasma-widget-menubar installed and it does not seem to be available as an item to be added from the panel menu
<valorie> rydhwan: try (in the cli) `plasmashell </dev/null &>/dev/null &`
<rydhwan> oh rebooted i wil do
<valorie> after plasma starts
<lordievader> valorie: Does plasmashell need input?
<valorie> there is currently a bug which causes almost constant error messages, now fixed in git
<valorie> that just hides those errors instead of saving them on your disk
<valorie> or rather, disappears them
<valorie> lordievader: it works for me just as I pasted
 * lordievader thinks the '</dev/null' is too much.
<rydhwan> plasmashell </dev/null &>/dev/null &     [1] 23716
<rydhwan> what's that
<valorie> it works.....
<denysonique> rydhwan: I do not see it as an option to add to a panel (the global menu)
<valorie> not sure what the message is; plasma 5 stops crashing when I do that
<bewolf> hi
<bewolf> there is a franch channel ?
<bewolf> french*
<bewolf> ubuntu-french ;)
<bewolf> thks
<lordievader> !french
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lordievader> bewolf: ^
<bewolf> thks lordievader  ;)
<yossarianuk> this maybe a question for #kde really - but here goes ....  is there a way to see what time you locked your desktop ?  (using KDE)
<yossarianuk> as sometimes I forget to check what time i locked my desktop when i go for lunch ....
<yossarianuk> (and want to know when I should be back @ work..)
<yossarianuk> is that logged anywhere ?
<hateball> yossarianuk: doesnt seem like it
<hateball> one could probably write a wrapper around kscreensaver that touches a file or some such at launch
<yossarianuk> hateball:ok - worth asking ...
<yossarianuk> maybe I should write a lunchtime.sh script...
<nagerst> where can i find qtcurve-qt5 for ubuntu?
<soee> nagerst: some libs or are you talking about kde-style-qtcurve5 ?
<nagerst> the latter
<soee> what kubuntu version are you running ?
<nagerst> trusty
<soee> nagerst: i think its not availabel for trusty
<soee> atleast not from ubuntu repositories
<nagerst> that i know
<nagerst> this ppa claims successful builds
<nagerst> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/6385865
<nagerst> but the packages is not available when you look in the ppa
<soee> nagerst: but it is kde-style-qtcurve not kde-style-qtcurve5
<soee> but anyway it sis for utopic
<nagerst> i could just do a dist-upgrade. no biggie
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<alket-w> hi
<BluesKaj> hi alket-w
<alket-w> finally from this week , they let me use kubuntu at work, after 1 year :)
<BluesKaj> so no apps that require windows at your workplace?
<alket-w> i'm web dev
<alket-w> i have to use some psd , but i can do it now with brackets
<BluesKaj> alket-w, what's the attitude towards linux in your workplace?
<alket-w> I was the first to mention it :)
<alket-w> they're afarid so i cannot be productive enough
<BluesKaj> heh, they should be more afraid of windows
<BluesKaj> Windows finally patched a line of code that made all windows OSs since W95 vulnerable to remote control after 19 yrs
<denysonique> LOL
<BluesKaj> the IT guys where I used to work think linux is just for hobbyists and not to be taken seriously ...was very surprised by that statement
<BluesKaj> since they run Cisco servers etc
<alket-w> lol
<vros> how to remove Akonadi?
<vros> ~kubuntu 12.04
<BluesKaj> vros, you can't without taking the kubuntu-desktop with it
<BluesKaj> just don't enable it
<BluesKaj> unless you plan on using kmail and other PIM apps
<vros_> I know it. Surprise me!
<vros_> or maybe crash something, that  the akonadi can't start
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu talk n 45 mins at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22363/community-1411-showoff-kubuntu-plasma-/
<vros> How to remove Akonadi?
<vros> or maybe crash something, that  the akonadi can't start
<vros> need more kb in memory and more privacy. Build it on lowlatency.
<vros> &?
<rom1504> yeah indeed I need more knowledge base in memory too
<vros> How to remove Akonadi?
<rom1504> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+remove+akonadi
<BerWeb> Hey there!
<BerWeb> Have Kubuntu any sofware programm, like in wubuntu "Software centre" ?
<BerWeb> *ubuntu
<lordievader> BerWeb: Yes, Muon.
<BerWeb> Awesome, I really like linux (*buntu)
<BerWeb> :-)
<BerWeb> Thankls
<rom1504> BerWeb: what about apt-get ?
<BerWeb> i think apt-get are in there..
<vros> BerWeb, Synaptic still best
<BluesKaj> BerWeb, kmenu>apps>software center
<vros> However, if I remove Akonady, then I'll see clear X. then how to install graphic's?
<vros> seems need slack repos for rebuild kde
<vros> How to rebuild kde without akonadi (ubuntu 12.04 lowlatency)?
<vros> seems it is guru's question)
<BluesKaj> vros, very difficult
<vros> ...&?
<vros> ... sudo apt-get remove kubuntu???)
<BluesKaj> akonadi is default in kde
<rberg_> vros: have you build debian packages before?
<vros> from sources - yes/ from deb*s - yes/
<BluesKaj> akonadi is not a large footprint despite what users think, diabling is as good as not having it installed
<BluesKaj> disabling
<lordievader> vros: That will likely break a lot of things.
<alket> why would one want to remove akonadi ?
<lordievader> Besided custom compiling is not supported on Ubuntu.
<lordievader> Besides*
<EvilRoey> Besides,*
 * EvilRoey runs
 * EvilRoey screams "HI ALLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!" from a slap-safe distance
<vros> BluesKaj, *NEED_REMOVE_AKONADY*
<BluesKaj> akonadi is unecessary for a lot of users, me included, but ridding your OS of it will make an unmeasurablr  difference to it's performance
<BluesKaj> err unmeasureable
<vros> ... for my black toools)
<alket> yeah I never use it too , but doesn't bother me just staying there
<BluesKaj> vros, no don't NEED to remove it
<BluesKaj> vros, I admit I used to feel the same about akondi, but now I've learned to turn it off and forget about it.
<vros> BluesKaj, +1 to you) but need. Akonady put some crash for my backtrack tools.
<BluesKaj> we don't support backtrack here
<vros> disabling don't fix it.
<lordievader> vros: Backtrack was a distro... now known as Kali Linux. That it once was based on Ubuntu doesn't mean we support it.
<BluesKaj> well face it vros, you either change your OS or desktop, you have to decide what course you want to to follow
<vros> I don't say any quastion's about other os/ I JUST NEED TO REMOVE THIS (stupid) AKONADY/
<BluesKaj> vros, you can't without losing the desktop ,and that's all i have to say about it ...
<rberg_> yeah it looks like removing the akonadi packages will take alot with it :(
<BluesKaj> or you can run with this instead http://awesome.naquadah.org/, or a different desktop altogether
<vros> I know that about Kali's, Backtrack's. The still on audit way. But I use some set of tools  from there. And loved plasma desktop/but need tools/but love plasma/...
<vros> BluesKaj, I know that i must crush plasma and get clear X. The how to build plasma without akonadi?
<vros> Then*
<vros> other desktop graphical platform's don't needed
<BluesKaj> vros, install plasma5
<BluesKaj> no akonadi included so far
<BluesKaj> oops spoke too soon, akonadi is now included, unfortunately
<vros> googled infos about new plasma.. nice but run akonady now.
<stuq> no composting in plasma5 yet?
<vros> runing 12.04 and 4.8.5kde
<vros> as a thing of that way, maybe find nightly dev repos for that time when akonady still dont added to project
<vros> it seems to help of dev's plasma 5 project
<Riddell> stuq: it has compositing
<stuq> yes *compositing* ;-)... hmm. ok, not working for me yet, I'll explore...
<lordievader> stuq: Not even XRender?
<stuq> lordievader: yeah, just boot plasma5 this am... xrender is now working...
<lordievader> stuq: Then likely your OpenGL driver is broken.
<stuq> :-(
<stuq> Card: Intel 82Q35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<lordievader> stuq: What card + driver?
<lordievader> Hmm, what is the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA'?
<stuq> Display Server: X.Org 1.16.0 drivers: intel (unloaded: fbdev,vesa)
<stuq> lordievader: no output on the grep of A2
<stuq> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<lordievader> stuq: No output at all?
<stuq> well it's treating '-A2' as an urecognized grep switch
<stuq> but no A2 or VGA except what I listed
<BluesKaj> stuq,  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , include the quotes
<lordievader> stuq: That's odd.. it is a valid grep switch.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, yeah your command works here
<stuq> no, my mistake, missed the VGA as an arg.
<stuq> but now it just returns a '>' prompt
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> no quotes for lordievader's command
<stuq> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<stuq>         Subsystem: Dell OptiPlex 755
<stuq>         Kernel driver in use: i915
<stuq> Ok, sorry - not awake yet......
<lordievader> Hmm, that should be fine.
<stuq> on boot, the compositer settings windows, says it's turned off because of a possible driver bug...
<stuq> BluesKaj: thanks for the catch... I have to turn the heat up in my house, my hands are too cold to type ;-)
<stuq> first snow of the year here last night
<BluesKaj> stuq, we have some here too
<EvilRoey> stuq:  aren't you an internet worm for Persian nuclear devices?
<EvilRoey> *Iranian
<stuq> heh, caught ;-)  I'm also the first worm to pass the Turing Test....
<rom1504> he is, but you made him evil
<EvilRoey> aha!
<EvilRoey> stuq.doEvilDeeds();
<EvilRoey> there we go
<EvilRoey> stuq.doStuff(evil=True)
<EvilRoey> combination Stuxnet and Duqu
<stuq> ssshhh - I'm supposed to be a secret...
<EvilRoey> oh! that's right.  I'll keep a lookout for you
<che757> so i have another really noob question. i'm trying to download a .nzb file from usenet, and i'm using sabnzbd which apparently runs inside of firefox. anyways when I try and download the nzb it tries to open in firefox, and I click browse but I have no idea where the executable for sannzbd is on my computer (also the search function doesn't seem to work). Any ideas?
<che757> kubuntu 14.04
<MoonUnit`> sabnzbd runs it's own web server, try http://localhost:8080
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> che757:     you could try running a find ->   find / -name *nzb
<kavaco> how to set the amd radeon as default, on hybrid system?
<kavaco> the opensource driver
<kavaco> using the opensorce driver
<kavaco> the intel video card is the default card now
<kavaco> lordievader: i reinstall the kubuntu.
<kavaco> lordievader, lordievader_: I would use the opensorce driver. Can you help me?
<soee__> kavaco: the propriety drivers probably have some controll panel to switch
<soee__> im not usre im on intel/nvidia
<soee__> and we have it in nvidia-settings
<lordievader> kavaco: You don't have to do anything for that, radeon is installed by default.
<kavaco> how to check this?
<kavaco> before reinstalling the kubuntu did not run some games that require the Radeon
<kavaco> but, how to verify?
<soee> verify what ?
<kavaco> default video card
<kavaco> i have two: intel hd and amd radeon
<kavaco> see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9012491/
<kavaco> hybrid amd/intel
<kavaco> on dell inspiron 5447(brazillian version)
<kavaco> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9012491/
<kavaco> lordievader: it's installed, but is not the default video card
<kavaco> soee: it's installed, but is not the default video card
<kavaco> intel is default
<kavaco> on BIOS there is not a option to select the amd as dafault
<kavaco> soee: understand?(my english is bad :/ )
<lordievader> kavaco: I have never had a system with a hybrid in my hands, so I have no idea.
<kavaco> lordievader: ok, thank you!!
<ricardo_> hi i have ubuntu 14.10 in my pc.  I connected mi pc to my tv through a hdmi cable.  The film was active in my pc but not in my tv.  Is there some body to help me?  thanks
<soee> kavaco: i suggest ti install propriety drivers
<soee> catalyst or what they are called
<soee> than the switch should be easy with their gui
<bprompt> kavaco:    http://planetoss.com/articles/how-to-disable-the-discrete-amd-graphics-card-in-linux/   maybe?
<kavaco> soee: ok, I'll try again. Previously the driver would not let the catalyst xorg start
<shallwe> hello guys! have a problem, my Muon pakage manager, the menu item its gonne!
<shallwe> how can i restore it please?
<kavaco> thanks bprompt, i to try this, if the amd catalyst dont work
<soee> shallwe: menu bar ?
<shallwe> soee: yes !
<shallwe> i dont know the short cuts :( cant find it for enable
<soee> shallwe: usually it is CTRL + M
<shallwe> no :( i tryed, ctrl + m works on anothers apps, but in Muon not :(
<soee> shallwe: but to be sue the FIle | Edit etc. menu is gone ?
<shallwe> soee: yah theres no menu bar. but wait please found some different in google!
<shallwe> soee: got!!! its a bug, if you disable it, cant enable again haha
<shallwe> found it "renaming the original (~/.kde/share/config/muon-discoverrc), restarted muon discovery and a new rc was generated plus the menu bar reappeared."
<shallwe> ty
<soee> :)
<shallwe> man this plasma 5 is greate! very fast and smoooth
<soee> true :)
<soee> though its missign some features
<shallwe> soee: yes, but soon
<shallwe> now at last mail works !
<shallwe> and kontakts too
<shallwe> but ther performance for old pcs like core 2 duo ... is great! running with 2gb ram, full desktop using google chorme, and lot more apps, getting 1.3 of ram !
<shallwe> btw the unity...
<soee> :)
<soee> well can't say how it works on older machines
<soee> !info
<Daniell_> Hey guys, anyone knows what happened to ppa neon/kf5 ? I can only add the ppa:neon/ppa. When I add the neon/kf5, it says "Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:neon/kf5'. Please check that the PPA name or format is correct."
<Daniell_> I'm using kubuntu trusty
<valorie> Daniell_: that has been discontinued
<valorie> if you want to test plasma 5 now, you'll need to upgrade to 14.10 and install the next ppa, or try out the plasma 5 iso
<soee> valorie: if you know more can you answer this user: https://plus.google.com/107885265498625428468/posts/PJpRazMb8tF ?
<valorie> (best option actually)
<valorie> done, thanks soee
<Daniell_> valorie: Thank you for your response :)
<valorie> Daniell_: thanks for testing!
<valorie> keep the bug reports rolling in
<valorie> please
<valorie> also, that neon ppa should be killed too
 * valorie reports
<rww> valorie: does the next PPA put stuff in /opt like Neon did, or does it upgrade normal system KDE?
<valorie> nothing in /opt anymore
<valorie> it upgrades plasma and you'll no longer have plasma stable
<valorie> so it is a chance
<rww> boo. that was one of the plus points of Kubuntu for me
 * valorie got bored with the bedrock stability of 14.04 and shot for the moon
<soee> user like Plasma 5 :) [22:52] <shallwe> man this plasma 5 is greate! very fast and smoooth
<soee> *users
<valorie> really, 14.10+plasma 5 is great
<soee> true, i can confirm
<valorie> not feature complete yet though
<valorie> so lots of opportunity to file bugs!
<valorie> :-)
<soee> whats more latest Nvidia beta drivers = boost in games etc.
<shallwe> desktop using, plasma 5 its ok
<shallwe> some crashs ! buts ok, its when closing apps, not when using apps !
<soee> shallwe: thats strange, what apps ?
<shallwe> krita
<shallwe> vlc, sometimes
<shallwe> but never crash when im using apps, only when i close them
<shallwe> in some cases
#kubuntu 2014-11-15
<maya_> Hello?
<Jason__> does anyone have any experience with usb Wireless dongles and how to make them work in kubuntu?
<Linnak> Hi, is it possible to change the daly of the application menu appereance to zero?
<Linnak> hi, is there any way to remove the menu delay in Kickoff Application Launcher I mean the delay for opening submenus when the mouse hovers over a folder item?
<mparillo> Has anybody successfully used the Dropbox command line in Plasma 5? https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> soee, just checked the nvidia site, my entry-level 8400gs isn't 346 capable, unfortunately
<soee> oh  i didn't know
<BluesKaj> so no video streaming thru the gpu
<BluesKaj> with a browser
<BluesKaj> I read somewhere there is a method to do so, but I didn't follow up on it
<soee> BluesKaj: one thing, are you familiar with all this hardware stuff? In Compositor properties i have 3 options OpenGL 3.1, OpenGL 2.0 and XRender
<soee> in nvidia-settings infomration about OpendGL version shows: 4.5.0 NVIDIA 346.16
<soee> so i wonder shouldn't this version be somehow listed there or teh compositor uses OpenGL 3.1 and up if selected ?
<BluesKaj> afaik soee  the compositor will use OpenGL 3.1 and raster by default in desktop effects>advanced
<BluesKaj_> ok joining you guys on the desktop pc ....easier than switching back and forth with the laptop
<BluesKaj_> since I have to reference the desktop drivers and hardware
<soee> :)
<BluesKaj_> even glxinfo | grep OpenGL doesn't show which version is used
<BluesKaj_> soee, looks like the gpu uses the cuda capabilities to direct the video stream and dumps it into video memory then processes the data ... is this correct?
<Guest16903> hi
<Guest16903> hello
<Guest16903> how is evrey one
<Guest16903> hello
<Guest16903> how are you
<lordievader> Hey Guest16903
<Guest16903> how are u
<lordievader> Guest16903: Doing good here, what about you?
<Guest16903> can we chat
<Guest16903> i am good
<lordievader> !ot | Guest16903
<ubottu> Guest16903: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Guest16903> ok
<Guest16903> do u want to be my freind
<Guest16903> hello?
<lordievader> Err, that is a random question...
<Guest16903> me?
<lordievader> Anyhow please join #kubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chatter.
<Guest16903> ok
<Guest16903> hello
<Guest16903> wellcome
<Guest16903> hello
<soee> BluesKaj_: i was thinking about this Added support for decoding VP8 video streams using the NVCUVID API on GPUs with VP8 hardware decode support.
<Guest16903> cool
<BluesKaj_> soee, so which nvidia gpu do you run?
<Guest16903> ?
<Guest16903> what u mean
<BluesKaj_> Guest16903, I was asking soee
<soee> BluesKaj_: gt650m
<Guest16903> oh ok sorry
<soee> brb need something hot to dring, cold here
<BluesKaj_> soee, nice !
<Guest16903> ok
<Guest16903> welcome
<Guest16903> brb
<Guest16903> hi
<Guest16903> hello
<ClaudioPantaleo> ciao
<ClaudioPantaleo> aracele
<soee> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<alket_w> Is it possible to install breeze look in kde 4 ?
<ClaudioPantaleo> hello
<soee> alket_w: there is some theme forkde4
<alket_w> soee: thanks i already found out something
<alket_w> did anyone try this http://www.iwillfolo.com/2014/07/give-kde-plasma-5-looks-based-breeze-free-customization/
<soee> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/KDE+5+look?content=166438
<alket_w> thanks soee
<alket_w> its realy AAA theme
<soee> i did not try it, im on Plasam 5 :)
<soee> hu ClaudioPantaleo
<alket_w> soee: how its working for you, im really temped to move to plasma 5 but i hate bugs :p
<soee> there are some features missing but i have no problem with
<soee> works just fine for me
<alket_w> thanks
<Guest16903> i am back
<Guest16903> hello
<Guest16903> hi soee
<Guest16903> hello
<Guest16903> welcome
<Guest16903> welcome,gabriel
<Guest16903> welcome,please join
<Guest16903> hello
<Guest16903> welcome
<Guest16903> have fun
<Guest16903> u can chat with people it is very fun u can even chat with me
<Guest16903> hi fouzia,i love that name
<Guest16903> welcome
<Guest16903> have fun
<alket_w> hehe
<Guest16903> hi alket
<alket_w> hey Guest16903
<alket_w> why dont you set a name , just write: /nick YOURNAME
<Guest16903> hello
<BluesKaj_> Guest16903, I suggest you choose proper nick as suggested above
<Guest16903> ok
<Guest16903> but were?
<BluesKaj_> in the server textbox
<BluesKaj_> click on the freenode tab
<Guest16903> ok thx
<Guest16903> ok
<Guest16903> cant find it
<Guest16903> cant find it
<Guest16903> hello
<Guest16903> brb
<Guest16903> brb
<Guest16903> brb
<BluesKaj_> look at the tabs along the bottom, choose the freenode , there's a textbox just like the one you use to enter the words in the chat, Guest16903
<BluesKaj_> thats' where you do /nick newname
<Guest16903> brb
<Guest16903> brb
<Guest16903> brb
<alket> could someone send me this wallpaper https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma5.0/screenshots/krunner-kde.png
<BluesKaj> alket, get rid of the dialog box
<alket> BluesKaj: ?
<alket> im not on plasma 5, im in 4.12 , i jsut like that wallpaper
<BluesKaj> then find the actual url , not just the screenshot
<BluesKaj> then use wget to copy it to your ~/Downloads
<alket> if i could have found that link , i wouldn't have asked here, nvm
<BluesKaj> some things you should do on your own
<alket> i didnt ask that so someone should look that for me , maybe you have it , maybe you know where too look etc
<alket> nvm, i keep my current
<lordievader> alket: Pull the package containing it from launchpad and pull it from there.
<BluesKaj> and it's not kubuntu support asking others to do things you should do yourself
<Guest16903> hello
<Guest16903> i dont see it
<Guest16903> were is it?
<Guest16903> [10:38] <-- Simonides (~quassel@host-89-229-91-174.szczecin.mm.pl) has left this server (Remote host closed the connection).[10:38] <-- Simonides (~quassel@host-89-229-91-174.szczecin.mm.pl) has left this server (Remote host closed the connection).[10:38] <-- Simonides (~quassel@host-89-229-91-174.szczecin.mm.pl) has left this server (Remote host closed the connection).
<Guest16903> [10:38] <-- Simonides (~quassel@host-89-229-91-174.szczecin.mm.pl) has left this server (Remote host closed the connection). and me?
<Guest16903> hi
<Guest16903> waz up
<BluesKaj> good riddance
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> hallo here, here is als-it-net-pc.........okay!!!!
<lordievader> Err, okay. Hi o/
<BluesKaj> noisy svensk :)
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> i have contact, all right, i am okay, thanke you all!!!!!
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> good bye here......the end!!!!!!
<lordievader> Well, that was random.
<BluesKaj> checking his quassel setup
<BluesKaj> notice the number of ipv6 addresses is on the rise
<Nukeboyt> Is this a good place for a newb to ask for help?
<Guest42248> witam
<Guest42248> witam
<elchin> oh wow, I'm not the only one lo
<elchin> lol
<Guest83478> stopped working?
<administrator> hello
<Guest1936> hi andy 123
<popcorn> hello
<lolly> hello
<layla> welcome
<layla> keyonce04
<keyonce04> hello
<archetech2> is the next ppa updated to 5.4.0 ?    this cmd doesn't work  https://community.kde.org/Plasma/InstallingNext#How_to_install_test_versions_of_Plasma_Next
<archetech2> The team named '~neon' has no PPA named 'ubuntu/kf5-snapshot-daily'
<archetech2> Please choose from the following available PPAs:
<archetech2>  * 'plasma-daily-unstable':  Plasma Daily Unstable
<archetech2>  * 'ppa':  Project Neon
<valorie> gosh, I swear I fixed that page
<valorie> there is no more neon
<valorie> hmmm, I fixed a different page
<archetech2> im on 14.10
<valorie> then what you need is the /next ppa
<valorie> sec
<archetech2> need the right sources.list i suppose
<valorie> https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages#Kubuntu
 * valorie fixes
<archetech2> ok I think thats the ppa I have now.  WHat command will tell me if I'm running the 5.4.0 versions of kf5
<valorie> fixx0red, thanks for reporting that archetech2
<archetech2> np
<valorie> ppa/next is about plasma
<valorie> all of 14.10 is already on frameworks
<valorie> as for versioning, that I don't know
<archetech2> im no apt guru  gotta be a apt cmd I can use to verify my environment
<valorie> sure, but for a release like that, it's no longer like kdelibs was
<valorie> the frameworks are released together, but afaik have their own versioning
<valorie> or may have
<valorie> that's how it works with applications anyway
<valorie> I don't *know* this, however
<valorie> you might ask in #kde-devel
<archetech2> ok
<beltorak> hi all; i'm having trouble setting my launcher's shortcut; sometimes it just doesn't receive the shortcut keys. I set it to [META]+[SPACE]....
#kubuntu 2014-11-16
<Krixvar> Got a 404 on http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/source/Sources when upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10, I can just delete that one right? I'd imagine its either not needed or will be replaced by a 14.10 equivalent?
<valorie> of course
<valorie> you don't want any raring dists left
<valorie> or PPAs for that matter
<Krixvar> Thanks, that's what I figured, just didn't want to risk killing things :P
<Krixvar> yeah, it disabled 3rd party ppas as expected
<valorie> they should be deleted automatically
<Krixvar> in the past its just commented them out for me
<valorie> the old way of upgrading was just replacing the names in each link
<valorie> rather chancy to do that now
<Krixvar> how come? Still not super knowledgeable about the nitty gritty of ubuntu yet
<Krixvar> weird.. for two repos it changed one of the two binary/src to utopic but left the other
<valorie> that is wrong
<valorie> which was left at raring?
<Krixvar> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu raring partner
<Krixvar> deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu raring main
<Krixvar> I manually edited those both to be utopic, then ran the updater again and it changed them both back for some reason
<archetech2> how do I stop all these *(&^&%^%$# roll over pop ups in plasma5/next?
<archetech2> specifically quassel
<Krixvar> I'm starting to feel I should just reinstall over thanksgiving break.. this system has been through at least 2 upgrades if not 3 or 4 and I think some things have gotten mixed up 0.o
<valorie> archetech2: I've never seen such, so I imagine that is a quassel thing
<valorie> ask in #quassel
<archetech2> k
<Krixvar> Probably because I've been using synaptic instead of muon and it seems that synaptic, muon, and my sources.list all show different sources...
<valorie> Krixvar: I would add the correct lines, and delete the old ones in muon or something
<valorie> rather than trying to edit manually
<Krixvar> I tried that this time - synaptic shows everything as fine so I changed it in muon
<valorie> ah, synaptic
<valorie> I used to love that too
<valorie> muon package manager is even better though
<valorie> and of course the cli is fastest
<Krixvar> I want to like it... help convince me?
<valorie> I don't like Discover much
<valorie> but I do like the package manager
<valorie> Krixvar: it is a tool; use what you like
<Krixvar> muon, that is - I use cli unless its a lot of packages or searching for something I don't know the name of
<valorie> this ain't religion
<archetech2> amen sister
<Krixvar> well said
<Krixvar> I just feel like it might be advantageous to use the integrated kde software to prevent weird hiccups like this again
<Krixvar> huh I never saw the muon package manager before.. appears to be ugpraded kpackagekit?
<valorie> I think that's how it started, yes
<Krixvar> I'll have to check it out then... I think the only reason I switched to synaptic was because it had better control over which version of a package is installed, which I don't really need atm
<Krixvar> back to work, thanks for the verification on removing the sources :)
<valorie> synaptic used to be the best indeed
<valorie> glad to help
<archetech2> valorie:   same error as above
<archetech2> Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:~neon/ubuntu/kf5-snapshot-weekly'.
<archetech2> The team named '~neon' has no PPA named 'ubuntu/kf5-snapshot-weekly'
<valorie> where are you getting the advice to add that?
<valorie> neon is gone.....
<archetech2> https://community.kde.org/Plasma/InstallingNext#How_to_install_test_versions_of_Plasma_Next
<archetech2> you said this was fixed
<valorie> yes, did you clear your cache?
<valorie> only /next is advised, or using the plasma5 iso
<archetech2> ok cache was the prob
<valorie> :-)
<archetech2> so my neon install will now break in spectacular ways?
<archetech2> heh
<valorie> archetech2: at some point you might want to `sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove`
<valorie> and get rid of that neon stuff
<valorie> once you have successfully added p5
<valorie> you will no longer have a neon install
<valorie> you'll have plasma 5, and plasma 5 alone
<archetech2> good
<valorie> this is a big step, and it can kill kittens
<valorie> be advised
<valorie> that said, I'm loving it
<valorie> ...and reporting bugs
<archetech2> ok i signed up for trouble when I agreed to install it I fig
<valorie> natch
<valorie> 14.04 was so solid and clean I got bored
<archetech2> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next
<archetech2> sudo apt update
<archetech2> I ran those and nothing happens  up to date
<valorie> there is no output after update?
<valorie> archetech2: for the record, your 14.10 install is all running smoothly?
<archetech2> very well
<valorie> cool
<valorie> you know that update just updates the sources, right?
<valorie> It doesn't install anything
<archetech2> ok  but I run this kf5-config --kde-version I get 5.3.0
<valorie> yes
<valorie> next isn't the daily-unstable
<valorie> which is guaranteed to kill kittens
<archetech2> I hate fittens anyhow
<archetech2> k
<archetech2> jk
 * valorie flies off in a fit of rage
<archetech2> lol its a sick world
<valorie> actually, I'm off to eat dinner in a few mins
<archetech2> where we going?
<valorie> when I did this upgrade, I had to repeat the steps in a console
<valorie> AND i had to remove lightdm manually even after choose SDDM properly
<valorie> so be ready to resort to a console
 * valorie invites archetech2 over for leftover night
<archetech2> For daily builds, install ppa:kubuntu-ci/unstable as above.  Ill try this
<valorie> be warned, it will blow up
<valorie> daily
<valorie> that said, we need moar testers
<archetech2> i havent got daily
<valorie> join #kubuntu-ci to watch the builds
<archetech2> ok 2100 to be upgraded :)
<archetech2> 210
<archetech2> I'll reboot and watch the fireworks   brb
<archetech2>  kf5-config --kde-version
<archetech2> 5.5.0   :)
<keithzg> Ready to take the plunge over into Plasma5 on my laptop, is the official method just the kubuntu-ppa/next ppa?
<archetech2> https://community.kde.org/Plasma/InstallingNext#How_to_install_test_versions_of_Plasma_Next
<archetech2> I have it on vbox  even unstable repo works well so far
<archetech2> keithzg:   I'd use the latest iso
<keithzg> archetech2: Well, I'm already running Kubuntu 14.10 on my laptop, so installing via the ISO doesn't make much sense to me.
<archetech2> ya im not clairvoyant
<keithzg> heh
<keithzg> so the ISOs are just drawing from the same packages? ie. if you *did* install via the ISO, it'd have the PPA configured in the sources list?
<archetech2> what DE is on that now?
<keithzg> I mean, that's what I'm assuming, I just figured I should check.
<keithzg> I'm just running bog-standard Kubuntu 14.10 at the moment on here.
<archetech2> cli?
<archetech2> or kde4?
<keithzg> bog-standard Kubuntu, so, not CLI, that'd be ubuntu-server or minimal :P
<archetech2> well I said iso because I prefer to start fresh with experimental software
<keithzg> Fair enough; I tend to prefer the opposite, since if things break it tends to be far more illuminating, haha
<keithzg> I have one machine where I jumped into upgrades for each alpha starting with Kubuntu 5.10 :P
<keithzg> It's also a large part of my day job to fix and maintain Linux systems, so jumping in early on test machines lets me worst-case-scenario it.
<archetech2> benn on kf5 since 5.0.0   just went to 5.5 tonight
<keyonce04> sorry,i went to  my freinds brithday party
<keyonce04> hello
<keyonce04> hi keithzg
<keyonce04> welcome
<keyonce04> hi simonides
<keyonce04> how is evry one
<keyonce04> hi archetech
<keyonce04> welcome jikan
<keyonce04> how are u
<keyonce04> ?
<keyonce04> hello
<keyonce04> welcome kameloso
<keyonce04> keyonce04 is loking for somewone to chat with(i am keyonce04)
<keyonce04> hello,archtech
<keyonce04> hello?
<keyonce04> brb
<keyonce04> hi,ppl
<valorie> keyonce04: chat is in #kubuntu-offtopic
<valorie> this chan is for support
<valorie> archetech2: so it went well?
<keyonce04> do u mean me?
<archetech2> valorie:   yes on kf5  5.5.0 now
<valorie> keyonce04: this chan is for support
<keyonce04> hi
<valorie> chat is in #kubuntu-offtopic
<keyonce04> hi valorie
<keyonce04> hello
<keyonce04> welcome
<valorie> keyonce04: please stop that here
<valorie> this channel is for support
<keyonce04> what?
<keyonce04> please stop what
<valorie> typing random greetings
<keyonce04> ok
<kavaco> hi, can i install the "vgaswitcheroo" on kubuntu?
<valorie> !info vgaswitcheroo
<ubottu> Package vgaswitcheroo does not exist in utopic
<valorie> kavaco: have never heard of it
<valorie> what is it?
<kavaco> valorie: http://xpressrazor.wordpress.com/2013/10/08/enable-and-use-open-source-radeon-drivers-in-a-muxless-hybrid-graphics-intelamd-setup/
<kavaco> swith video cards
<kavaco> to me: intel / radeon
<valorie> kavaco: you can use xorg/edgers certainly
<valorie> kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE after all
<valorie> and there was a recent update to that, I heard today
<valorie> that tut sounds smack-on
<keyonce04> hello
<keyonce04> hi,i love to chat
<valorie> welcome back
<keyonce04> hi,pedro
<keyonce04> tnank you
<valorie> you know, there are entire networks where people just chat
<valorie> pedro?
<keyonce04> really
<valorie> freenode is not generally one of those networks
<valorie> most people here are working in free software
<keyonce04> wow
<valorie> that is really the point of freenode, after all
<keyonce04> yeah
<keyonce04> silvia i awake now
<valorie> oops, sorry, I mistook this for -offtopic
<keyonce04> what?
<kavaco> valorie: can you help me?
<valorie> as I said before, this is a support channel, NOT a chat channel
<keyonce04> hi kavaco
<valorie> kavaco: did your tutorial not work?
<keyonce04> me?
<kavaco> valorie: no
<keyonce04> ok
<kavaco> hi keyonce04
<keyonce04> how are u
<kavaco> very nice
<valorie> can you show me the error message in a pastebin, kavaco?
<valorie> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<valorie> keyonce04: please stop that in here, and use #kubuntu-offtopic for chat
<kavaco> what command?
<keyonce04> ok
<valorie> or I will kick you from the channel
<valorie> kavaco: were not you following http://xpressrazor.wordpress.com/2013/10/08/enable-and-use-open-source-radeon-drivers-in-a-muxless-hybrid-graphics-intelamd-setup/ ?
<kavaco> wow
<kavaco> yes
<kavaco> wait please
<keyonce04> OK
<kavaco> valorie: cat: /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<valorie> kavaco: I don't understand
<valorie> did you follow the instructions in your link?
<kavaco> on Step 3
<kavaco> from tutorial
<valorie> kavaco: did you restart, as they instruct?
<valorie> and did you enable compositing in systemsettings
<valorie> I notice they don't mention kubuntu, but that's where it is
<valorie> or just start typing compositing into alt+f2
<rx_> hi everyone! is kde supposed to work with nouveau driver? i have probably the most "classic" nvidia card (geforce7) and it doesnt work at all. i have to boot with nomodeset to see something on the screen. then i can install nvidia 304.88 drivers and they work okay with plasma4. however, the same drivers dont work at all with plasma5+... i have to apt remove both nvidia and nouveau driver to get it to work and strangely X reports using vm
<rx_> ware drivers (this is a a real machine not a vm)
<rx_> vmware
<valorie> that sounds very strange
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<valorie> I've not messed with drivers for years
<valorie> and yes, kde works with nouveau
<kavaco> valorie: we forget that tutorial?
<kavaco> valorie: and try other alternative, you know.
<rx_> its weird because kubuntu 4.10 kde4 installer does not work out of the box with my so classic 5 years old machine without nomodeset... :(
<valorie> kavaco: you didn't answer my question
<valorie> did you set compositing, and did you restart?
<kavaco> no
<kavaco> i dont speak english very well
<valorie> well, the tutorial writer knows more than both of us put together, so I would follow that advice
<valorie> to the letter
<kavaco> sometimes, i dont undertand, sorry
<valorie> kavaco: step two says to set up compositing
<valorie> as i said earlier, just do alt+f2
<rx_> hehe that page is olddddd
<valorie> then start typing compositing
<valorie> and turn that on in systemsetting
<valorie> s
<valorie> then restart
<rx_> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia was updated 4years ago
<valorie> THEN you can do step 3
<valorie> rx_: sorry about that
<kavaco> this @xcompmgr -n?
<valorie> as I said, I've not messed with drivers for years
<rx_> hehe thats fine ;o)
<rx_> im looking for someone with my setup
<rx_> i must not be the only one
<valorie> this is usually a quiet time in the channel though
<valorie> the Europeans aren't up and around yet
<rx_> why??? all the gfs are sleeping ;-)
<valorie> Americans are all doing something else
<kavaco> valorie: i dont update. i ran it now
<kavaco> on step one
<kavaco> installing the updated packages now
<kavaco> valorie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9036755/
<kavaco> its ok?
<valorie> that looks like you already have compositing running, kavaco
<valorie> sorry, I'm going to go watch a movie now
<valorie> just keep following the tut step by step
<kavaco>  valorie: thanks
<kavaco> i sleep now
<kavaco> on here, brazil, its a 01:19am
<kavaco> :D
<kavaco> valorie: thank you very mutch
<valorie> yw
<keyonce04> hello
<Name141> How long does 12.04 have?
<Name141> And is there a way to stop the 14.04 reminder?
<valorie> Name141: reminder?
<valorie> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<valorie> looks like 12.04.5 will be supported until April 2017
<valorie> and if you mean reminders to update, select "LTS" in muon
<valorie> Settings > Configure Software sources > Updates
<valorie> also you can configure it to never notify you at all
<denysonique> How can I make Firefox not look like Sh*t under KDE?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<buriedalive> BluesKaj evening)
<BluesKaj> 'evening buriedalive :)
<buriedalive> BluesKaj tu) u from? just curious
<BluesKaj> Canada...Ontario
<buriedalive> oh Canada, my association rock band Rush first)
<buriedalive> Russia...Siberia
<lince> hola
<buriedalive> lince hi there
<dinosaur_> where are quassel configuration files?
<dinosaur_> .config
<User__> Hello
<ForgeAus> KDE5? wow ... whats everyone think of it so far?
<ForgeAus> looks less klunky than kde4 initially did
<Konwhald> still sticking with KDE4. I don't like the Plasma 5 theme, but it looks like there is a lot of improvements
<Konwhald> i hope there are some improvements for tablets. KDE at the moment on tablet is good but has some horrible edges
<ForgeAus> was that kde-active?
<amichair> Hi, is there a mysql-server-5.5 debug symbols package available for kubuntu 14.10?
<yofel> amichair: there is a mysql-server-5.5-dbgsym, which is in the ddebs repo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Debug_Symbol_Packages
<amichair> yofel: thanks
<Konwhald> Hi there, i have a lot of issues with KDE here, on 14.04
<Konwhald> i have plain knotify grey notifications, no plasma notifications
<Konwhald> does someone have an idea how to fix that ? It's really annoying
<BluesKaj> Konwhald, could be a kde-workspace issue
<dinosaur_> where do I best report a bug in Kubuntu (specifically in quassel)?
<BluesKaj_> dinosaur_, https://bugs.kde.org/
<dinosaur_> It was already reported, but seems like nothings has been improved
<dinosaur_> BluesKaj_: seems like it has nothing to do with KDE
<BluesKaj_> dinosaur_, in quassell help/Report Bug ,will set it up for you
<dinosaur_> I'm not sure if I should report it if it already has been done. http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/issues/1275.
<BluesKaj_> dinosaur_, then just choose the "it happens to me" option on the page
<BluesKaj_> or not if there's no such option
<dinosaur_> OK, I'll leave it for now. I could probably fix it on my own if I really wanted. They could fix it too, but I don't want to send them my database. So no.
<dinosaur_> Will Linux be the proper choice for backuping Windows?
<dinosaur_> Heh, just found a second bug in quassel
<BluesKaj_> dinosaur_, no, use windows.old folder on a backup ntfs partition, and you can do that in windows
<dinosaur_> BluesKaj_: I want to store it on a CD.
<dinosaur_> brb
<blade_> how about resource usage in kubuntu vs makaro kde
<blade_> is kubuntu light or how vailla it is ? because in manjaro its not kde anymore
<blade_> ubuntu unity is very lagging
<BluesKaj_> blade_, dunno , never tried manjaro
<blade_> is kubuntu  snappy
<BluesKaj_> bla depends o lot on your HW
<BluesKaj_> blade_,
<blade_> its a old system
<BluesKaj_> how old?
<blade_> centrino 2 cpu 3gb ram 128 mb graphics
<blade_> unity runs fine but getts slow after like using it for 20 mins
<blade_> firefox gets slow hangs a bit
<blade_> i have tried many distro but not able to settle
<BluesKaj_> kuuntu ruan nicely here with those specs , even quicker now with 6G ram
<blade_> but its the apps
<blade_> i want to use gtk apps
<blade_> would they rune fine, ugly ?
<yofel> if you mean from a theme side they'll look about the same as any other application (as long as you stick to oxygen) as they'll use oxygen-gtk(3)
<johnn> is it true that plasma5 tech preview iso image doesnt boot into live desktop?
<johnn> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/kubuntu-utopic-plasma5.html
<blade_> i hate kde default menu
<blade_> is there any way i can replace it with anything
<BluesKaj_> johnn, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/pending/
<BluesKaj_> blade_, switch to classic menu by right clicking on the kmenu and choosing it
<yofel> blade_: there is the traditional launcher with a menu that you could add. And there's homerun which is more unity like
<blade_> im more familair with a bar at top
<blade_> can i change the way kde looks
<blade_> so i can change menu can i make it more like xfce
<yofel> you can move the panel wherever you want
<yofel> and xfce is a simple menu if I remember correctly? Then the classic menu is likely what you want
<blade_> homerun looks awesome
<blade_> what are the prefered apps in kde world
<blade_> like im used to gnome apps
<blade_> what are ur preffered apps
<BluesKaj_> depends on the usage..think there's a page that shows kde and gtk equivalents
<johnn> thanks blueskaj does this image boots properly?
<BluesKaj_> johnn, yes, it did when i tried it a month ago
<tupacfan> hi guys
<tupacfan> anyone wanna help me backup my mp3s?
<tupacfan> hi
<tupacfan> gmopkub you wanna backup my mp3s?
<tupacfan> hi
<cRzy> good day
<cRzy> any one here
<cRzy> i have a question
<soee__> ask
<cRzy> echo -e "\e[8;30;60t"
<cRzy> in konsole
<cRzy> dsent works
<cRzy> any work around ?
<cRzy> ?
<tsimpson> what do you expect that command to do?
<cRzy> to resize konsole window
<cRzy> it works greate with gnome-terminal
<cRzy> i dev in perl and i resize alot of terminal windows, but im new to kde
<cRzy> and i have this problem with konsole
<cRzy> i need to resize the window from within the script
<cRzy> foreach my $val (sort keys %ENV) {
<cRzy>         
<cRzy> 	if ($val eq "XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP" && $ENV{$val} eq "KDE" ) {
<cRzy> 		#code
<cRzy> 	}
<cRzy> 	else {
<unopaste> cRzy you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<cRzy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9046382/
<cRzy> ^
<cRzy> see
<cRzy> no ?
<tsimpson> the command does work, but it won't resize the window (just the space available for the terminal)
<cRzy> yes i have understood that
<cRzy> is ther a way to achive the same without opening a new window ?
<tsimpson> you can resize the window via DBus, but you'll have to convert the size into pixels
<tsimpson> I don't know of a way to do it via xterm escape sequences
<cRzy> thanks
<cRzy> :*
<Guest9019> witam
<arek__> witam
<Roey> Hello everyone.  I have a Crucial/Micron m500.  Found a web page[1] mentioning that it is on a Linux kernel blacklist: http://forum.crucial.com/t5/Crucial-SSDs/M500-M5x0-QUEUED-TRIM-data-corruption-alert-mostly-for-Linux/td-p/151028/page/4  <-- does my 3.13 kernel support TRIM for this Crucial/Micron M500 device?
<Roey> hi, how can I tell if my system is using TRIM?  I tried "grep -i trim /boot/config-*", and the command returned no output.
<skinux> What is the Bluetooth management application?
<soee__> bluedevil ?
<mparillo> On Apper, I can search for and add kteatime, kblocks, and other small packages. Muon Discover does not have them, but has 'big' packages such as rekonq, so the little packages, I have to add with apt. Is that a packaging difference between Kubuntu and Fedora/OpenSUSE, or Apper versus Muon Discover, or RPMs/yum versus DEBs/apt?
<kingjere> If I add a new service menu entry in /usr/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus do I have to do something to make it take effect?
<kingjere> Ok, now it shows up in the menu, but it doesn't work?Exec=/bin/sh -c ";tiff2pdf -z -p letter -o `date +%Y-%m-%d-%H-%M-%S`.pdf %f"
<kingjere> It seems that my `date blahblah` command makes it fail. I wonder why.
<toothe> what's the difference between LTS and non-LTS?
<toothe> from an end-users perspective?
<skinux> Anyone know of a good .epub reader application?
<bprompt> skinux:     just to read? or to make ?
<skinux> Just to read
<bprompt> skinux:    hmm..... there's fbreader.... and there's also a firefox addon for it   https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/epubreader/
<skinux> Also, what are the most official sources for finding out info such as current rankings/usages of various softwares, usages of programming languages on Linux, things trending on Linux, etc?
<skinux> Well, I installed the Firefox extension, but I can't figure out how to open an ePub document that is saved to my computer.
<skinux> Nevermind. I can open it by browsing to the file path in browser (using Firefox as a File Browser)
#kubuntu 2015-11-09
<valorie> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<valorie> Letr5ts: ^^^
<Letr5ts> valorie: thanks :)   Is there a KDE specific firewall GUI package that many KUbuntu users use?
<valorie> Letr5ts: pretty much as the factoid says
<valorie> I let my router do the work, personally
<Letr5ts> :)
<bprompt> Letr5ts:  hhhmm there used to be a kfw  or kfirewall, not sure if its there still in kde4
<bprompt> !ufw | Letr5ts
<ubottu> Letr5ts: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Letr5ts> bprompt: yeah, several years ago there was a real nice simple package, gui. kfirewall, iirc, but not anymore???
<bprompt> I don't see it in the repositories
<Letr5ts> Were is the KStart menu location for ufw-kde?  I just installed it, but don't see it in the menu.
<bprompt> Letr5ts:    do a search =)
<bprompt> Letr5ts:   but I'd think either Networking or System tools
<valorie> !info kfirewall
<ubottu> Package kfirewall does not exist in wily
<valorie> probably not ported to kf5 (yet)
<Letr5ts> valorie: kf5?
<Letr5ts> valorie: ah. Frameworks 5
<valorie> sorry for the jargon
<valorie> yes, frameworks 5
<seriousstorm85> what do you think will happen to Kubuntu with Jonathan Ridell leaving?
<Letr5ts> JR +=
<valorie> we'll be a bit slower
<Letr5ts> JR +=
<valorie> we have no paid work now, so releases will be slower, especially now as we try to ramp up tooling
<valorie> all help welcome!
<Letr5ts> Firewall GUI viewer sw???
<valorie> Letr5ts: if that is what you love, we'd like your help, yes
<valorie> on the Kubuntu level, or upstream in KDE
<Letr5ts> I am wondering if there is such a thing.
<valorie> the "viewer" part I don't know
<valorie> yes, there was kfirewall, and ufw-kde
<valorie> !ufw-kde
<valorie> err
<valorie> !info ufw-kde
<ubottu> ufw-kde (source: ufw-kde): KDE KCM to configure and control the Uncomplicated Firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 473 kB, installed size 901 kB
<Letr5ts> valorie: I see "Firewall" under KDE System Settings > Network.  Is that ufw-kde? It's config only, not a firewall/network status monitor.
<valorie> right, KCM means control module
<valorie> if there is a monitor, it would be a widget of some sort
<valorie> available from the "hamburger" menu of plasma
<valorie> either on the desktop or panel, depending on how you work
<excalibr> I read some months ago that ksecret would replace kwallet and that would also address all the long standing complains about kwallet password prompts at login
<excalibr> Im on 15.10 now and I dont get the password prompt anymore at login. But I dont see ksecret in running process
<excalibr> Any idea what actually the change that does that?
<excalibr> Just curious
<shutin> hey I'm about to try installing kubuntu 14.04 in a dual boot setup with win 10. anything i should watch out for?
<TheCyberQuake> anyone else having issues with sddm-greeter in 15.10? I can't get into kubuntu from both the live cd and from a full install, I've tried redownloading to no avail
<TheCyberQuake> Executable: ssdm-greeter PID: 3534 Signal: Segmentation fault (11) Time: 11/9/15 02:24:01
<valorie> hmm, cyberquake left
<valorie> redownloading is usually not a help
<valorie> excalibr: I think ksecret is part of kwallet?
<valorie> but I've not read up on it
<excalibr> valorie, by the way, do you have any workaround for output audio device not switching back to lineout when I plug out headphone from lineout port?
<excalibr> switch back to speakers*
<valorie> hmmm, the only time I had that problem it was a kernel bug
<valorie> and the workaround was a kernel patch!
<valorie> what version of kubuntu are you using, excalibr?
<excalibr> Im on 15.10. Been having this issue since I started using plasma 5
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> I'm also on 15.10, and have not experienced those issues
<valorie> so I'm assuming that it's a driver issue
<valorie> I would tend to open up alsamixer and watch what happens when I un/plug in the earphones
<valorie> if not alsa, then pulseaudio
<valorie> lastly, kmix
<valorie> somewhere, the unplug action isn't being registered
<excalibr> valorie, sorry not so familiar with alsamixer. Where do I need to look a change in alsamixer while un/pluging in earphone
<valorie> !info alsamix
<ubottu> Package alsamix does not exist in wily
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> !alsamix
<valorie> grrrr
<valorie> it is a cli application, but you use your arrow keys to navigate it
<excalibr> haha
<excalibr> I know its cli. Im staring at alsamixer now but I dont know what exactly to look at
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/Alsamixer
<valorie> oh, sorry
<valorie> that page is better than me 'splaining
<valorie> !alsamixer
<valorie> silly ubottu
<valorie> not sure what happened to the handy factoid
<excalibr> valorie, so while playing some song on speaker I plugged in earphone. I saw the speaker bar in alsamixer switched to MM. Then I unplugged the earphone, the speaker bar still has MM on it. Is that what should I observed in alsamixer?
<valorie> well, that shows that the "message" never gets to alsa
<valorie> which is pretty far down on the stack
<valorie> how about the mic input, does that register?
<valorie> you can use your earphones to test that in the input jack
<valorie> they are bad mics, but can function that way
<excalibr> valorie, wait. Something magical happened. In alsamixer, with speaker still muted after I unplug the earphone, if I manually unmute the speaker bar after that, everything works as it should after that. Plugging in earphone, audio goes to lineout and unpluggin earphone, audio goes back to speakers
<valorie> cool!
<excalibr> What is..happening!
<excalibr> Haa
<excalibr> So what is the bug here?
<valorie> alsamixer is a nice tool to have in your back pocket
<valorie> not so good to use all the time
<valorie> well, hard to say if it was a hardware problem or software?
<valorie> or, where in the stack it happened
<valorie> like: "playing some song" -- in what?
<excalibr> most likely software? Ive never had this problem in gnome/unity
<valorie> Amarok? Youtube?
<valorie> well, I've not had it in kubuntu either
<excalibr> I was playing song in Spotify but now Im playing song in Amarok
<valorie> do you get the same behavior on both?
<valorie> because Amarok uses phonon and spotify doesn'
<valorie> t
<Hudsonkem> blender thumbnail for dolphin 15.08.2, ideas?
<excalibr> valorie: Yep, the correct behavior on both. But only after I unmuted the speaker bar a while ago
<valorie> excalibr: so I guess then I would check with kmix, and pulseaudio in turn
<valorie> as you did with alsamixer
<valorie> if it is the same behavior on all, it's gotta be either a driver or hardware
<excalibr> valorie, do I need to undo the change I did in alsamixer first before checking with kmix/pulseaudio?
<valorie> that I do not know
<valorie> as I said, the only time I had your problem was years ago
<valorie> and it was the kernel
<valorie> about as far down the stack as you can go
<valorie> :p
<Hudsonkem> excalibr whats problem?
<excalibr> Hudsonkem, my output audio device doesnt switch back to speakers when I unplug ear/headphone
<Hudsonkem> å±± :O ok, just a moment
<Hudsonkem> read about it ok, so take back if u not solve it :)>>>http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2058548
<excalibr> Hudsonkem, ty I'll give it a go
<jbermudes> Does anyone else experience in 15.10 times where the thubnails that show up when you hover over a taskbar item don't go away when you mouse away from the taskbar?
<Hudsonkem> jbermudes right click on taskbar and go to task manager settings,
<Hudsonkem> check (show tips)
<Hudsonkem> check (show tooltips)*
<jbermudes> Hudsonkem: Thanks. I understand that will turn them off, but I was wondering if others had experienced a bug where they don't behave as they should
<valorie> jbermudes: I've not seen that
<jbermudes> It might be because I upgraded from 15.04. Maybe I'll try a fresh install, because I also noticed the upgrade made my taskbar take forever to load after logging in
<valorie> I like tooltips so wouldn't want to turn them off
<jbermudes> Right, I like them too
<jbermudes> I just don't like them sometimes being there permanently :P
<valorie> I upgraded
<valorie> I doubt it's that
<Hudsonkem> jbermudes, ^^ got it
<valorie> you could find the plasma config in ~/.config and rename that
<Hudsonkem> valorie dont be, upgrade dist may cause many issues as u can wonder
<valorie> perhhaps there is a wonky config left over from 15.04
<Hudsonkem> maybe :).
<valorie> Hudsonkem: sure, but that is usually left-over configs and such
<valorie> one can always test with a new user
<valorie> I have had bad upgrades, yes
<Hudsonkem> :V ya god listen u :), try it jbermudes,
<valorie> but in general, apt gives good ways to fix partial installs and such
<Hudsonkem> jbermudes>> mv ~/.config ~/.config_bkp
<jbermudes> I'll try that out. Thanks :)
<valorie> ooo, I wouldn't have moved the whole .config folder, but that can work.....
<valorie> you've always got the old one if you need to move some files back
<Hudsonkem> :)
<londoh> Hi I have a failed upgrade 15.05 -> 15.10. I started it from muon as per wiki. left it running over night. this morning machine has hung. a reboot gets kernel panic unabel to mount root fs
<londoh> anyone know 1?how to recover it please
<valorie> londoh: can you get a konsole or does control + alt + f2 or f3 etc. work?
<valorie> if so, can you do `sudo do-release-upgrade` ?
<valorie> just paste that into your console using control-shift-v
<londoh> no its completley hung
<valorie> without the backticks
<valorie> so no control + alt + f anything?
<valorie> sometimes one will work, when others will no
<valorie> t
<londoh> and so i hit power button. now have kernel panic and "unable to mount root rs"
<valorie> :(
<valorie> power button was not a good move
<valorie> probably now your only hope is to do a new install
<londoh> i just searched the forum and it failed updating libsane drivers. others have the problem.
<valorie> a failed upgrade is possible to fix, but not once restarted
<londoh> oh bugger :-(
<valorie> so do you have a DVD drive in it?
<londoh> yea i do
<valorie> and can burn a DVD or USB somehow?
<valorie> !liveusb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<valorie> usb is best, I think
<valorie> because fastest
<londoh> yea I have a couple other machines here. am downloading iso now.
<londoh> surely there is some way to recover this failed install?
<valorie> well, it is possible that with the liveUSB, you can fix it from there
<valorie> is it worthwhile to do so?
<valorie> I mean, it's a challenge
<londoh> well the machine has a spare drive with rsynced /home backup but even so its a hassle to reinstall everything
<valorie> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<valorie> pfff
<londoh> tried it - same kernel panic / me panic
<valorie> right, that wasn't what I was looking for
<valorie> there are special live ISOs for recovery
<londoh> recorvery iso for kubunto or generic?
<valorie> http://www.sysresccd.org/Download is the one I've heard of most
<valorie> generic
<londoh> ok i'll give it a shot
<valorie> the thing is, if you have your ~/home safe
<valorie> then all you need do with a new install is add a few applications
<valorie> I know that there is some futzing
<valorie> but really, installing takes so little time
<valorie> but if you want to do the work, rescue might be interesting
<londoh> yea I kinda know that but even so it takes a few days to get it all back up
<londoh> it mys work machine - stoopid thing to do to trust and upgrade at bedtime :-( doh!
<valorie> :(
<valorie> well, usually it works
<valorie> my upgrade was totally boring
<londoh> I have to go out now for an hour. I'll elect to try the rescue remedy first.
<valorie> best of luck, londoh
<londoh> this kinda excitment i can do without at 8 am monday morning ;-)
<londoh> later
<Smurphy> londoh: It probably is only a failed Grub configuration update. Means all data is there.
<Smurphy> You should be able to manually fix the grub and boot into the system.
<Smurphy> Check out
<Smurphy> http://stargate.solsys.org/mod.php?mod=faq&op=extlist&topicid=7&expand=yes#154
<Smurphy> That's what I usually do.
<londoh> smurphy  I was typing but i think the chat hung too
<londoh> I'm hoping your suggestion is possible, but I've never done it before. have to go out back in an hour for some more advice. thanks all
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Ardalan> Hey folks
<Ardalan> I have a problem with making kubuntu 15.10 usb disk
<Ardalan> unetbootin and startup disk creator doesn't work
<Ardalan> can anyone help?!
<freeroute> hi everyone, I have this idea / feature and I was wondering if I could do that on KDE.
<freeroute> basically, I want to name virtual desktops, and have something like Krunner go to that specific virtual desktop based on that name.
<freeroute> is that somehow doable?
<Smurphy> freeroute: it is doable./ Check activities for the placing. And - the desktop naming is a feature that exists for a long time already
<freeroute> Smurphy: well I've named my virtual desktops accordingly, but selecting them based on text search? Do I have to use activities for that?
<Smurphy> Why not just make Ctrl-F1, Ctrl-F2 etc. ?
<Smurphy> selecting based on text search, no. Doesn't work.
<freeroute> because I only have 12 function keys :p
<Smurphy> lol...
<Smurphy> Ctrl-Fx is already hard-coded into it.,
<freeroute> for example, I have browser windows based on topic: Research, linux, reddit general, crypto, etc.
<freeroute> and personally I'd rather have different workspaces cut out for those topics.
<freeroute> oh I thought I could change that shortcut to for example do Super-1, Super-2 etc.
<freeroute> is it hardcoded?
<Smurphy> Ctrl-F1 etc., yes.
<freeroute> oh... so I can't change those shortcut? :S
<hateball> freeroute: well your browser windows should show up in the search, and you will be offered to be taken there regardless of which virtual desktop they are on
<hateball> so as long as you know the browser window name, that should work just the same as assigning the desktop itself a name, no?
<freeroute> a lot of the times however the browser window title does not necessarily reflect the topic though
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<freeroute> ello :)
<londoh> thanks to the kind folks who stepped in earlier re 15.04->15.10 upgrade issue (valorie and a smurph maybe ;-) ) - the little boot-repair utility fixed most of it, then bit of messing about with dkms and nvidia driver.  all good now, on 15.10. But that is one garish piece of desktop wallpaper - yuckk
<lordievader> londoh: Nothing is stopping you from changing it ;)
<amovah> Hi
<amovah> I want to remove KDE desktop completly
<BluesKaj> amovah, why and which kubuntu?
<amovah> BluesKaj: I like KDE desktop but my hardwares is sucks
<BluesKaj> ok , but which kubu8ntu release?
<amovah> which kubuntu??? I don't understand. can you explain more
<amovah> how can I find out which kubuntu
<amovah> ?
<lordievader> amovah: Open a terminal and run 'lsb_release -a'
<amovah> I'm not in KDE desktop now
<lordievader> amovah: As long as it it somekind of ubuntu it doesn't matter.
<amovah> so, how can I remove completly kde desktop?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt remove kubuntu-desktop && plasma-desktop
<BluesKaj> oops not that
<BluesKaj> sudo apt remove kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt remove plasma-desktop
<amovah> should I run sudo apt-get autoremove command ?
<Smurphy> after that, yes.
<amovah> and I'm using Ubuntu 15.10
<BluesKaj> amovah, do you have unity or gnome desktop installed
<BluesKaj> ?
<Smurphy> Which desktop do you run ?
<amovah> unity
<Smurphy> *lol* Almost same question :}
<amovah> now I have another problem
<amovah> I still have some applications, like konverstaion, kmail
<amovah> I don't want them
<amovah> How can I remove them all.?
<Smurphy> Should have been removed by removing kubuntu-desktop....
<ssarah> hei guys
<ssarah> im learning chinese
<ssarah> how to i change kde so i can start typing in chinese?
<amovah> no, they are still here
<Smurphy> remove the  kontact suite then.
<BluesKaj> amovah, did you run autoremove
<amovah> yes of courese
<amovah> course
<amovah> Smurphy: it's not all, I have katem Knote, etc.
<BluesKaj> run sudo apt-get autoclean as well\
<amovah> kate*
<amovah> are you sure?
<amovah> it doesn't work
<BluesKaj> amovah, try a reboot
<amovah> let me do
<Smurphy> fast reboot.
<amovah> KDE desktop is still exsits on dm
<amovah> and also its application
<Smurphy> He didn't remote it then.
<Smurphy> sudo apt-get remote desktop-kubuntu
<amovah> Unable to locate package desktop-kubuntu
<amovah> remote or remove?
<BluesKaj> uhm kubuntu-desktop
<amovah> Package 'kubuntu-desktop' is not installed, so not removed
<lordievader> You can allways spit through the 'dpkg -l' list and remove things manually.
<amovah> there isn't another way?
<Smurphy> Check this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<amovah> in my opinion it isn't a solution , and it takes my time.
<BluesKaj> aamo go ask in #ubuntu , those commands should have worked
<BluesKaj> amovah,^
<amovah> Smurphy: It doesn't work
<BluesKaj> frankly I'm not sure this guy is legit , I've had enough ...I smell troll
<Smurphy> Sorry then. I am using kubuntu. I don't remove it.
<Smurphy> BluesKaj :}
<amovah> my hardwares is sucks
<amovah> I like that
<amovah> but I need too remove it
<amovah> I need to remove it
<BluesKaj> http://askubuntu.com/questions/79636/how-to-remove-all-traces-of-kde-installed
<amovah> No it's doesn't work, it's referenced to http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<BluesKaj> amovah, then go to #ubuntu , they can help you
<amovah> also they can't
<amovah> :(
<BluesKaj> remove akonadi , it will take most of the kubuntu desktop with it
<Smurphy> yep :}
<amovah> it is their answer: amovah: look at your apt/dpkg log and see what packages you installed, and remove them
<BluesKaj> amovah, just remove akonadi
<BluesKaj> it happened to me the first time i used kde4 and wanted to get rid of akonadi because I didn't need it , took the whole kubuntu-desktop :-)
<BluesKaj> good riddance and good luck
<Smurphy> :}
<JunkHunk> did anybody get nvclock working on kubuntu?
<JunkHunk> I really would like to monitor GPU usage
<JunkHunk> I get this error: $ nvclock -i
<JunkHunk> Error: failed to mmap PMC
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, I don't see nvclock in muon
<JunkHunk> I found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/387594/how-to-measure-gpu-usage
<JunkHunk> nvclock seems to be kind of forgotten
<JunkHunk> nvidia-smi works nice for me
<JunkHunk> I only need now to type the command in conky to use it
<JunkHunk> I ll ask in conky
<BluesKaj> qhynot use the system monitor or cpustat
<BluesKaj> oops whynot
<ejay> hi. Plasma5 just went full retard. Did not change nothing and this crap is making extra spaces and, it looks like, it's trying to take whole space of a panel. Ofc it's retarded and my question is - how to make it so it will stop act like a rest of plasma?
<ejay> systray of plasma5*
<BluesKaj> ejay, which plasma version , plasmashell -v in the terminal
<swa> hi wifi gets disconnected
<swa> help please
<Alias_> system requirements for kubuntu 15.10?
<BluesKaj> Alias_, which kubuntu are running now?
<BluesKaj> are you
<Alias_> Now I am with lubuntu
<BluesKaj> ok , but whcich release?
<Alias_> 14.04 LTS
<ejay> BluesKaj: nvm. Tried to to fix it by clicking RMB on systray and plasma just died. Now it's fine, prolly will go retard after next reboot but I don't want to try if it's true.
<swa> 14.04
<BluesKaj> Alias_, ok what hardware do you have and how old is your pc?
<Alias_> It's up to 4 year, the hardware is: Intel® Atom™ N450 Processor ,
<Alias_> 1gb DDR2
<Alias_> 1024x600 screen resolution
<BluesKaj> 1GB RAM is minimum for kubuntu
<Alias_> It have 1gb ram
<BluesKaj> your cpu is fine, you can install kubuntu-desktop to try it out and choose the desktop at login, if it's too slow and difficult then just remove it
<BluesKaj> Alias_,^
<Alias_> Okey, really thx!
<Guest89097> привет
<test_> привет
<mparillo> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<maartenw> I have recently been upgrading to 15.10 and since then, I'm suffering from a severe problem
<maartenw> when I am in the KDE environment, all of a sudden both of my screens go blank, the computer remains alive, but keyboard seems unusable
<maartenw> The only way to get out is by hitting the reset button
<maartenw> I use a GT430 Nvidia card with the nvidia drivers
<maartenw> I've tried various versions: newest one, 340 and also legacy, 304, all have the same error
<maartenw> I have no clue when it happens, all of a sudden
<maartenw> I've now switched to xfce to see whether plasma is to be blamed, but it seems it happened again during diner
<maartenw> Any clues? I see nothing among bug reports...
<drleviathan> maartenw, do you still have access to the command line terminals (e.g. CTRL+ALT+F1, CTRL+ALT+F2, ... up to F5 or F6)?
<drleviathan> btw, to get back to GUI mode use CTRL+ALT+F7
<maartenw> drleviathan: no, unfortunately not. I tried immediately
<maartenw> it seems the keyboard is broken too
<drleviathan> maartenw, do you have SSH access to the computer when it goes blank?
<drleviathan> I'm just wondering if running the "dmesg" command or looking at some log while the screen is blank would provide clues
<drleviathan> I don't have a good theory about what the problem is
<maartenw> drleviathan i've not yet tried
<maartenw> the thing is it's long ago when I used ssh
<maartenw> but i can try to set it up with my tablet
<maartenw> do you know an easy app for android?
<drleviathan> no.  I always have a second computer available since everyone in my family has their own
<maartenw> in mine too, but they are on windows
<maartenw> wait i have an old laptop
<maartenw> i'm going to try
<maartenw> i guess the old X log will help too
<maartenw> I personally think that the x server crashes and locks up the screen
<maartenw> ok, i have ssh access now to the computer
<maartenw> so as soon as it goes down, which might take quite some time, I can try
<xela2244> hi, i'm using kubuntu 15.10 and I added system load widget, but is showing wrong RAM usage
<stefan_____> hi, i have i small problem with my kde install, kde does not change icons when i choose some(dolphin uses the gtk icon set)
<stefan____> hi has someone ever experienced that programms like dolphin use the gtk style even if its not configured as default(kf5)?
<bprompt> stefan____:    nope
<daum> hey guys - i just installed 15.10 fresh on my laptop which was on 14.  now when i close browser windows/click log out the top of the screen flickers as it must be trying to do some sort of animation?
<stefan____> ok found my problem, the env QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME was set
<finetundra> how do I get to the OS from grub recovery
<bprompt> finetundra:    "to the OS"?
<Eluus> "open file" dialog doesn't see usb drives in some programs, how do I fix that? kubuntu 15.10
<bprompt> Eluus:     that depends on the app itself, IIRC you can customize at some level the "open file" dialog window, or even provide your own, but you can always just got to /media/ folder to find your device
<Eluus> bprompt: thanks!
<Eluus> bprompt: do you know where I can customize the open file dialog window?
<bprompt> Eluus:    well... by "you", I meant the developer writing the application and using an "open file" dialog
<Eluus> ic
<Eluus> not all programs open the same dialog
<bprompt> right
<Eluus> I wish all of them used KDialog
<bprompt> some use GTK dialogs, some use KDE's or QTs, and some may write their own like Java apps
<Fritigern> HOLY COW!!!! Who would have thought that appmenu-qt5 could cause that much problems??? For days I could not figure out why the &^$*^ I had lost icons, why I couldn;t change Icon themes and my widgets looked like GTK. But thanks to stefan____ who discovered that QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME was set, I discovered that appmenu-qt5 was the cause of these issues
<Fritigern> I've uninstalled that package, and now my icons (breeze) are reappearing, the widgts (breeze) look normal and everyhihng can be reconfigured again.
<Fritigern> So now you know, if someone complains about missing icons, icon theme no longer working, and/or widgets looking weird, direct them to uninstalling the package appmenu-qt5 and stick with appmenu-qt (without 5)
<genii> Good to know
#kubuntu 2015-11-10
<Fritigern> Oh, another symptom which I forgot to mention is that it would seem that the font settings are also affected. My fonts suddenly look normal again.
<Fritigern> And one more symptom: single-click to open documents and/or folders would no longer work, It was "promoted" to double-click.
<valorie> hmmm, I have neither appmenu-qt5 or appmenu-qt installed, according to apt-cache policy command in the cli
<finetundra> I need to write a windows install iamge to a usb drive. How would I do that and can it be done without DD?
<keithzg> finetundra: I've used WinUSB before to do that. I think http://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-with-ubuntu/381560#381560 is still current in terms of quick installation instructions.
<keithzg> No idea if that still works with Windows 10 or such.
 * keithzg only tends to install Windows in VMs these days
<finetundra> well, it's worth a shot
<keithzg> finetundra_: Did it work out in the end?
<amichair> is it normal for dolphin to take up 21G of virtual memory (RES is ok)?
<Cautious> Long term members of the Kubuntu community thoughts on stability of distro moving forward?
<hateball> Cautious: I am sure someone will have opinions in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Cautious> join #kubuntu-offtopic
<rvk> Как обновить ubuntu до 14.10
<rvk> ?
<bolzo> hi all, do you know about a tool for a managing display configuration?. I have a laptop and i frequently switch from laptop monitor to  dual monitor and I get bored to configure them each time.
<Smurphy> bolzo: I had written a script using randr to do that from the command line. Worked quite well, but not on PLasma 5.
<bolzo> Smurphy: thx mate, but i'm too lazy to do that :D. Joking ... I have it too but it suck.
<bolzo> Where display positions are saved?  I guess .local/share/kscreen/ but there are lot of guid name file there
<rvk> how update distributive
<rvk> &
<rvk> ,
<rvk> ?
<rvk> my distr Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<rvk> how update to 16.04
<rvk> ?
<rvk> sudo dist-upgrade -d no working
<rvk> sudo dist-upgrade -d
<rvk> no working
<Smurphy> 16.04 does not exist yet, aka,it is not stable, hence not enabled.
<rvk> than how update to 15.10
<rvk> ?
<Smurphy> You probably have the system setup to only update to LTS releases.
<Smurphy> Change that to stable releases, and it should work.
<rvk> ok
<hateball> rvk: there is no way to upgrade from 14.04 to 15.10
<hateball> rvk: As you will need to upgrade to each release between, 14.10 -> 15.04, and they are EOL
<hateball> rvk: And you use "do-release-upgrade -d", not dist-upgrade. Upgrading to 16.04 now will leave you with a broken system most likely
<hateball> rvk: So the least painful way for you is to wait another few months, then upgrade to 16.04 using the regular updater (do-release-upgrade)
<hazamonzo> Flavour country
<rvk> hateball: when i use "do-release-upgrade -d"  i get "Detected an insoluble problem when calculating the upgrade". and stoped
<hateball> rvk: perhaps https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1511903 ? anyhow, unreleased version help goes in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1511903 in Ubuntu "dependency problem on upgrade from trusty to xenial" [Undecided,New]
<rvk> ubottu: then whow me update to next version whis 14,04
<ubottu> rvk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rvk> hateball:  then whow me update to next version whis 14,04
<hateball> rvk: I already told you, wait for 16.04 to be released next april. Then upgrade to that.
<rvk> thanks
<rvk> hateball: thanks
<hateball> Either you stick to LTS releases every 2 years, or you keep updating every 6 months. If you fall inbetween... it's not so much fun
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<jubo2> I need to make simple, good-looking .html page
<jubo2> any suggestions for 'sudo apt install'
<jubo2> I remember still the day I discovered Dreamweaver coz I had just explained my idea of HTML editor that shows WYSIWYG in code and code in HTML in 2 views just the previous night
<jubo2> and then I found an HTML editor (Dreamweaver 1.0) that does exactly that
<jubo2> woops.. WYSIWYG in code and code in WYSIWYG for optimal website maker mental comfort and ease of learning
<jubo2> hey...
<jubo2> maybe I try out the Myon explorer or whatevs it called
<Fragemensch> Hi, I have a problem with my Distribution Upgrade. At about 73% or so of being done, the window turned mostly gray and there does not seem to be any activity anymore. I am unsure how to proceed from here. Can anyone help me?
<BluesKaj> in the gui or the terminal, Fragemensch
<BluesKaj> ?
<Fragemensch> the GUI, I barely know how to use terminal tbh
<jubo2> Fragemensch: Ja.. dass ist möglich sie Hilfe können haben
<Fragemensch> english is fine
<jubo2> Me too. I don't even speak more then touristik Deutsch
<BluesKaj> jubo2, this is an English Kubuntu support chat, go show off your linguistics in the appropriate chts
<jubo2> BluesKaj: any suggestion on making a single, good-looking .html page tool?
<BluesKaj> Fragemensch, which kubuntu version?
<Fragemensch> p sure it was 15.04 it tried to upgrade to
<Fragemensch> i myself am on Trusty Tahr still
<BluesKaj> Fragemensch, from 14.10?
<BluesKaj> Fragemensch, you have to do a clean install
<Fragemensch> Trusty Tahr is 14.04 I believe.
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> 15.04 is not LTS
<Fragemensch> Well, I just followed the instructions on the kubuntu website, started up muon update manager and clicked the button.
<Fragemensch> So can I safely / should I kill the Distribution Upgrade window at any time?
<BluesKaj> Fragemensch, which ubuntu websiate?
<Fragemensch> kubuntu.org
<hateball> Fragemensch: do you have a Details button in the gui?
<hateball> Fragemensch: It is possible the upgrader has halted and prompted you about something, usually where to re-install grub, or to remove packages
<hateball> There should be a button to display the terminal
<BluesKaj> Fragemensch, those just general instructions, the upgrade manager should not show any LTS upgrades yet , there aren't any
<Fragemensch> There was. It's all gray now.
<JunkHunk> hello yesterday I configured conky in kubuntu trusty and somehow some snapshots were taken and now every time I login the system displays with okular those three snapshots...does anyone know why is this happening and whether is fix?
<Fragemensch> hateball: Sorry, was adressing you: Yes, there was terminal button, but as the rest of the window except the frame it'S all gray now.
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, delete the snapshots in your /home dir
<hateball> JunkHunk: It sounds like you saved the session and are restoring it on login. Perhaps I am not understanding your question
<hateball> That would cause the applications to restart
<JunkHunk> the snapshots are called sys argparse and subprocess
<hateball> Fragemensch: oh I didnt see you tried to upgrade from 14.04. There is no supported upgrade path from 14.04 to 15.10 as the releases in between are EOL
<BluesKaj> Fragemensch, if the gui just stopped then most likely the sources to make changes to your system aren't available
<hateball> It has probably halted trying to fetch packages from the Utopic repo or some such
<BluesKaj> yup
<Fragemensch> it was an upgrade to 15.04 I believe, that was what muon upgrade manager suggested to me.
<JunkHunk> I can see in those my home folder when I was renaming a file...creating a new folder and editing conky's config file
<hateball> The only upgrade a 14.04 should offer if you tell it to search for non-LTS is 14.10. And then you would have a non-upgradable system
<BluesKaj> Fragemensch, the muon manager is incorrcect , must be a bug
<JunkHunk> and those 'snapshots' are not in my home directory
<Fragemensch> At the moment I am downloading the 15.10 iso. Can I safely kill the Distribution Upgrade window of muon upgrade manager and then just try to continue with the iso?
<JunkHunk> no idea how and where they appeared
<BluesKaj> Fragemensch, yes I think so, I doubt any changes were made to your system
<Fragemensch> Well, it was already installing stuff (past the unpacking stage)
<hateball> Then you may have a problem
<hateball> Fragemensch: Do you keep /home on a separate partition? If so you could do a fresh install but keep /home intact
<BluesKaj> usually saved snapshots are located in /home/user
<hateball> I'm not sure what type of "snapshot" would open in Okular
<Fragemensch> hateball: I am not sure, tbh.
<JunkHunk> I run this script: http://www.overclock.net/t/1400247/nvidia-info-in-conky-help/20
<JunkHunk> then the mouse turned into a cross for a while...
<JunkHunk> I was kind of lazy but I wanted to edit conky config file...I found that thread where they were using nvidia-smi with conky but they did it adding a python script because they needed nvidia-smi to show info from two cards and not just one in conky...
<JunkHunk> It wasnt exactly my case because I only have one card but I felt like trying
<JunkHunk> I copied the script in a new folder called Python_Scripts in my home folder...
<JunkHunk> made it executable
<JunkHunk> and run
<JunkHunk> I could see the conky they programmed...
<JunkHunk> but it was working only partly...as they monitored their specific hardware different from mine...
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, is there question in there somewhere?
<JunkHunk> later on I upgraded my graphics driver deleted that python script and used some of the conky config file lines to get mine working
<JunkHunk> no question
<JunkHunk> these are clues to find out what might had happened to my system that it is making it display three snapshots I didnt take
<JunkHunk> each time I login
<JunkHunk> sys subprocess and argparse
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, maybe the folks at #conky can help
<JunkHunk> or python
<BluesKaj> but just putting thoughts in here is just spamming the chat
<JunkHunk> I f you need help you need to give info
<JunkHunk> sorry anyway
<BluesKaj> you haven't asked a question
<Fragemensch> hateball: It seems to be the case that I am [keeping /home on a separate partition]. So I hope I can fix this with a clean install. Right now downloading the 15.10 iso, then will burn it and install from there. Any advice on what to do with the frozen 15.04 upgrade window/process presumably broken?
<hateball> Fragemensch: so it's 15.04 now?
<hateball> Fragemensch: you said both 15.04 and also trusty (14.04) so it isnt easy to know
<Fragemensch> I was on 14.04. System Settings now tells me 15.04. But that installation is likely incomplete/broken.
<BluesKaj> Fragemensch, burn the iso, but leave the upgrade process open for now until you decide to reboot into the media wit 15.10 iso on  it.  Also install the OS to your / partiton and set themountoint as /home for your /home partition using manual partitoning during the installation
<BluesKaj> bbl
<Fragemensch> hateball: sorry, missed adressing again. I was on 14.04. System Settings now tells me 15.04. But that installation is likely incomplete/broken.
<hateball> Fragemensch: If you have separate /home, I would do what BluesKaj said
<hateball> Sort out a fresh boot-media before you reboot, then reinstall keeping /home
<Fragemensch> hateball: Okay, thank you.
<Hudsonkem> when google chrome call dolphin, its come without color theme, how to change it to my own theme?
<armin_> hi, i upgraded kubuntu to 15.10 from 14.10. Everthing is ok, however I'm used to have starters always visible in the control bar. Now I start e.g. konsole and the starter hides.
<armin_> is there a way to configure the behaviour to not hide starters?
<svend-ev> Good morning
<Khaotic> plasma is so fucked up on 15.10
<clivejo> Khaotic: how so?
<Khaotic> i have issues when bringing my laptop back from sleep, and when i use dual monitors
<Khaotic> it always crashes
 * clivejo likes the weather widget :)
<clivejo> now I can see its raining without looking outside!
<Khaotic> lol
<Unit193> No cursing please, though.
<Khaotic> sorry
 * clivejo wonders when replying to SMS will be introduced in KDE Connect
<Khaotic> ^
<Khaotic> oh and kde connect is glitchy for me
<Khaotic> i have it turned off on my phone and computer, yet i still get the notifications
<clivejo> hummm that sounds odd
<clivejo> you might have a haunted Kubuntu instll
<clivejo> I hear those are nasty
<Khaotic> ugh
<Khaotic> i reinstalled twice...
<clivejo> I was going to reply to armin_ before they left.  To drag the icon from the KickOff menu onto the Task Manager bar and it would stay there when launched
<clivejo> I done it on my own desktop and now I cant get rid of it!
<clivejo> anyone know how I remove it?
<mparillo> An icon on your desktop or in your task manager bar?
<smoovep> Hello..
<smoovep> my first time irc'ing ..
<soee> hiho smoovep
<smoovep> hey..
<smoovep> where you from soee? how you end up in kubuntu?
<nescius> hello
<soee> hiho nescius
<nescius> anyone with qhd screens already?
<nescius> i think i am the first one ever who installed linux on one of those
<nescius> how to make icons bigger?
<nescius> it was possible once but it seems broken now
<aramiscd> ctrl and scroll
<nescius> aramiscd: no
<aramiscd> works here
<nescius> that only works in dolphin's file display
<aramiscd> right
<nescius> i mean menu, desktop, everything
<nescius> I was hoping that eventually some devs would be getting those screens..
<nescius> not yet as it seems
<aramiscd> systemsettings > symbols > ...
<nescius> https://community.kde.org/KDE/High-dpi_issues ok, i was wrong
<nescius> symbols? is that icons?
<nescius> i tried to start the LC_ALL=en_US systemsettings5 but all entries are still in czech, except for menu which is in english
<nescius> where to report kubuntu specific bugs with upgrade? ksyscoca had issues starting, untill deletion of ~/.cache i could not connect to internet, I was really furrious
<nescius> maybe it should be tested before release ..? Ill try to help rather than bitching here.. next time :~(
<aramiscd> yeah, maybe it's icons. sorry, i have it in german here.
<genii> If you file a bug, probably it would be for the package ubuntu-release-upgrader-core
<nescius> aramiscd: thats the thing which is broken, I already reported it https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=355156
<ubottu> KDE bug 355156 in kcm_icons "icon sizes are unavailable" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<nescius> ha! icons are the only issue, even firefox plays nice with dpi set to 200, yeah!
<nescius> hmm, maybe I am lucky.. kde plasma 5.4 release notes: Much improved high DPI support
<daum> i'm on 14.04 and just did some package upgrades today (not 100% sure what, just got a notice) and have restarted since, but been noticing problems like : http://i.imgur.com/nucOzmQ.png where the windows don't seem to be properly filling in?  anyone else having a similar issue?
<RY> ls
<RY> Explain to me why Kubuntu is better than a other KDE distro
<Pici> access denied.
<Pici> Not being a KDE user myself, I'd say that because it's backed by the Ubuntu software repositories.
<bprompt> daum:    I'd think is a videocard drivers issue, you could try maybe by deleting or moving any .conf under /etc/X11/ folder
<bprompt> RY:    "better" is relative, the "best" shirt for you, is probably hated by your sister, so...  depends
<daum> bprompt, hm just a few .configs in that folder but no confs
<bprompt> RY:    so... unless we know what you want in a distribution or OS, then we dunn if it's "better" for y ou
<RY> Alright, that I can understand. Let's say I'm sick of Unity 15.10, and really love the design of Plasma 5.4
<RY> I've considered arch, but not for my work machine, so that's down the road.
<RY> Not into the idea of being "Bleeding Edge"
<RY> And really just looking for that visually looks appealing or cohesive while having functionality.
<RY> I had tried Elementary OS, had found it too simple
<bprompt> RY:    I assume you're referring to Unity running in Ubuntu, kubuntu is still ubuntu, no any different than what Unity runs on, it's just a different Desktop Manager and also a window manager, so, you're talking more about desktop managers and window managers mostly, no distribution per se
<RY> Truth be told, I do need a Mac. But, I want to embrace Linux and cannot afford a mac so I'm here.
<keithzg> Well, give Kubuntu 15.10 a shot! Best way to find out if it'll work for you is to try it :)
<RY> I'm aware of DE / WM, hence I was asking since I'm only aware of Ubuntu / Debian what other distrobutios people enjoy.
<bprompt> daum:    check the backports I'd say, for any video drivers, may just be the session also if you haven't rebooted  yet, could also be kwin
<keithzg> If you already have Ubuntu 15.10 installed you can even just install the kubuntu-desktop package and try it out fairly immediately.
<RY> And I will <keithzg>, I tried a live boot the other night and it crashed many times, but that's a random occurance.
<RY> Tried,
<RY> Mixing kubuntu desktop with unity broke half the packages.
<daum> bprompt, i did reboot fully after the updates.  it did try to restore my session from my previous one once i logged in though
<daum> bprompt, what do you mean by backports?
<Pici> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated packages are built for an application, they may go into Kubuntu Backports, which is one of the official Kubuntu PPAs. See https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs for more information.
<bprompt> daum:    backport repositories, check your sources, they're usually no included, but you can add them as Sources
<bprompt> daum:    they're not hmm included as default repositories, rather, a backport is kinda a hotfix issued for some things
<RY> I understand
<RY> Random question, do you find Kubuntu is better in battery life compared to Ubuntu
<bprompt> RY:    shouldn't, Unity is just a DM and kubuntu comes with KDE DM, just two DM's, is all, I've used to run SuSE with gnome as well as kde, and now and then switch between the two, but I've mainly run kde, since I run many kde apps, and yes, kde apps can be a bit more GUIsh than other frameworks, keeping in mind that kde also relies on QT framework, and QT is also very GUIsh, QT(quantum technologies) bought and owned by Nokia
<lordievader> RY: Probably not very different.
<bprompt> RY:   electricity consumption, I don't think they differ at all, if any it'd be very little
<RY> Thanks for clarifying that, I thought so considering that even in resources (of a live boot) Unity8 and Plasma 5.4 both push the desktop running 4k resolution with 1.5gb of ram
<RY> It is settled then, is there a way to upgrade from Ubuntu to Kubuntu aside from wipe / install desktop over Unity?
<bprompt> RY:   you don't have to, if you are running Ubuntu already, just install the kde-desktop package
<RY> But it always breaks the packages. Am I doing something wrong? I've installed the PPA for kubuntu
<RY> sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<bprompt> it will install KWIN(kde window manager), that runs the plasma and plasmoids, and you'd be given the choice to which one to log with, session wise, at login screen
<RY> I will look more into this then, the only thing I'll miss from Unity is global menu
<bprompt> global menu?   kwin has that
<RY> in Plasma 4, Plasma 5 lacks a global menu because the application needs to be translated to QT if I recall
<bprompt> not even sure what global menu is, but it shows all apps though :)
<RY> Ah, I'm talking about the task bar which holds (traditionally : file, view, etc) at the very top of each window. But, this one is for every window and is found on top status bar
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> I've run Unity, I don't recall seeing that in the webbrowser
<bprompt> or the office packages
<RY> http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--K0LKEXgH--/17eblpbylxuj9jpg.jpg  <- top left
<bprompt> RY:    but either way, if you want to run kde apps, you don't need to use kwin,  you can still run Unity WM and run your kde apps :), only difference being, that kwin can do plasmoids, and to use plasmoids, you'd need kwin
<RY> That's good to know actually, if I wanted to run Kate or K Develop it wouldn't be a problem then?
<bprompt> RY:    nope, I run kubuntu, but I don't run kwin, I use LXDE, and use many kde apps
<keithzg> RY: Yup, all applications *should* work fine regardless of what DE you run them in.
<RY> Good to know
<RY> Thanks
<mparillo> keithzg: For some with sharp eyes, there are questions about theming.
<bprompt> RY:   as far as "that" menu, well, just run dolphin for that :P, that's just Unity taskbar including that menu there, which isn't of much use if you're reading webpages or doing an Excel file  btw, and pretty sure you can do that in Kwin's taskbar anyway, with either a plasmoid pin to the taskbar, or  just as an added element to it
<RY> Do explain <bprompt>
<bprompt> RY:    kwin's taskbar is customizable at some extent
<bprompt> just like Unity's I'm sure
<keithzg> mparillo: Well sure. One of the reasons I avoid Firefox :P Although for most applications you can pick equivalent GTK and KDE/Qt themes, or at least could back in the day. Much of the theme side isn't being maintained these days, eh?
<bprompt> RY:   but why would you want that "file manager" 's menu visible at all times on any app that has no use for it?
<RY> I started on OSX almost a decade ago, It's what I know.
<bprompt> RY:   back in SuSE, I used to run a few window managers, I ran Enlightment, nice window manager, no taskbar, just docks, it had a nice macOSX theme, with a static "finder" menu static atop for any window, and changing entries, depending on the window :)
<RY> Noted
<bprompt> RY:    but sounds to me, that the issue is not Ubuntu itself, so much as theming and functionality, and for that, you can just get a window manager  you like, plenty available, and see if it has a good theme
<bprompt> RY:    http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2010/10/macbuntu-makes-your-linux-desktop-look-like-mac-os-x/    <-- not sure if it may work with plasma5, but you could check about
<random_guy1654> hi i want to ask if there is a known bug for kwin_x11 because mine randomly suspends
 * keithzg really hates the Mac-style menu-at-the-top scheme, since it really stops making sense very quickly when you have more than one monitor . . .
<soee> ?
#kubuntu 2015-11-11
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. Whats the best desktop recording software for KDE these days?
<sithlord48> i have used krecordmydesktop
<hazamonzo> sithlord48: oddly enough i just installed the recordmydesktop (without the k at the begining) and i can't seem to find it in my laucher menu
<sithlord48> iirc its a terminal program w/ a qt or gtk front end
<hazamonzo> sithlord48: oh right
<hazamonzo> just ran it and it was recording from the commandline
<hazamonzo> know... thats cool but i remember a better applications that allowed me to have a UI with options... :s
<sithlord48>  the options can be set via the front end.
<sithlord48> perhaps it was one of them
<hazamonzo> sithlord48: hmmm... maybe thats the different between krecordmydesktop and recordmydesktop
<hazamonzo> I can't seem to find krecordmydesktop in the repo
<sithlord48> or maybe it was record it now
<hazamonzo> hmmm that sounds familiar
<sithlord48> record it now "a plugin based desktop recorder for KDE SC4"
<hazamonzo> I can't seem to find that in the repo either
<hazamonzo> Weird!
<sithlord48> im on arch atm . iirc on kubuntu i had to add a ppa
<hazamonzo> I'll do a bit of googling then
<hazamonzo> Thanks sithlord48!
<sithlord48> there is also on arch a qt-recordmydesktop package ( a qt front end for record my desktop)
<sithlord48> so you can try that also if you can't find record it now
<excalibr> Is it possible to set specific display to use for a particular Activity?
<excalibr> Simonious, hazamonzo
<finetundra_> hey folks, how do I set a static IP?
<finetundra_> I'm using XFCE if that helps
<finetundra_> oh god, wrong channel
<MelRay> Anyone know of a how to on setting up a live web server? I have a domain and dons is setup. all the articles I see use local host instead of a domain
<yossarianuk> hey - does this KDE update fix the slow login problem with 15.10 ? -> https://dot.kde.org/2015/11/10/kde-ships-plasma-543-bugfix-release-november
<yossarianuk> i.e the main issue with 15.10 now is it takes ages to login to KDE - during which time (about 20 -30 secs) the desktop is unusable and the taskbar icons are not correctly positioned...
<yossarianuk> if anyone aware if plasma 5.4.3 fixes this ?
<yossarianuk> OpenSuse 42.1 (leap) doesn't have the issue btw (I thought it was the same version of plasma shipped with 15.10
<kdefanno6> yossarianuk: you mean this one:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-nm/+bug/1509334 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1509334 in plasma-nm "[sru] plasma-nm blocks temporarily on startup w/o bluetooth device – KDE/Plasma very slow to launch (Kubuntu 15.10)" [Medium,Fix released]
<younes_> salut
<younes_> pourquoi le son coupe tres souvent dans mon kubuntu je dois a chaque fois redemmarer mon pc pour qui remarche
<younes_> svp aider moi
<yossarianuk> kdefanno6: possibly
<yossarianuk> kdefanno6: It sounds like it
<yossarianuk> kdefanno6: Its a terrible impression for new users....
<yossarianuk> the task bar is garbled until it fully loads ... Looks like KDE is broken.
<yossarianuk> cool - I see update is out today
<yossarianuk> Will test !
<younes_> il y a pas quelqu'un qui peut me parler en français?
<hateball> !fr | younes_
<ubottu> younes_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jonah> hi I just wondered if anyone could please help with a broken system. I upgraded from 14.10 and now get a kernel panic. I can boot from the older 4.0 kernel just not the new 4.2... I've tried repair mode in grub and also dpkg reconfigure but so far no luck...
<s_20> yossarianuk: as in the fix will be in kubuntu today or upstream fixed it?
<s_20> i don't have problems like that on my machines at home running on debian unstable :\
<akram> hi
<akram> i have questione pls
<Guest45185> how many versions in kubuntu?
<yossarianuk> s_20: it seemed to be introduced just before 15.10 release
<yossarianuk> I had been running 15.10 for about 2 months before release with no issues until about a week before release date.
<yossarianuk> Guest45185: Can you confirm what you mean ?
<Guest45185> i wanna knew about all the versions
<Guest45185> can you help me please
<yossarianuk> Guest45185: versions of what ?
<yossarianuk> Guest45185: do you mean support version of Kubuntu?
<yossarianuk> *supported*
<Guest45185> yes
<Guest45185> yes sir
<Guest45185> can i knew about that
<Guest45185> please
<hateball> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<hateball> !wily
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<hateball> That's it
<yossarianuk> 15.04 is support for about 3 months also
<yossarianuk> no point installing it though. use 15.10
<Guest45185> so kubuntu and ubuntu are the same ?
<hateball> Guest45185: Just different default packages
<Guest45185> okay . so , kubuntu has more the 12 suppoet   versions ?
<yossarianuk> Guest45185: no
<yossarianuk> Guest45185: the supported versions as of now are 15.04, 15.10 and 14.04 LTS
<songfellow1> « /msg nickserv register chaos3 songfellow1@yahoo.com
<rom1504> songfellow1: try again
<songfellow1>  /msg nickserv register chaos3 songfellow1@yahoo.com
<dv_> in kubuntu 14.10 , I had gcr-prompter installed, and whenever I pulled something with git, its graphical prompter came up, asking me for the ssh key passphrase. it loaded that key into the resident ssh-agent.
<dv_> in kubuntu 15.10, this doesn't work anymore. I tried setting SSH_ASKPASS, GIT_ASKPASS, core.askpass in gitconfig, nothing works. it still asks me every time the passphrase, and does _not_ automatically insert the key into the ssh-agent.
<dv_> any ideas?
<jonah> any body around that can help fix an unbootable system? Well it boots from an old kernel, but can't get it to update properly or boot from the newest. also dist-upgrade hasn't finished properly but dpkg reconfigure gives an error.
<kdefanno6> jonah: remove the newest then, and use the old one.
<jonah> kdefanno6: Hi thanks, but it's also stopping other updates happening...
<rvk> hi all
<trixi> hi
<Wiz-TDD> hi there
<Wiz-TDD> I just installed kubuntu 15.10 and I see a few problems : xchat does not appear in the miniature zone when minimised
<Wiz-TDD> I installed hexchat, same result
<Wiz-TDD> skype appears
<s_20> Wiz-TDD: by "minituare zone" you mean the systray?
<jubo2> Hi.
<s_20> if that's the case, it's up to each program to do that or not, nothing happens automatically
<jubo2> Got a 14.04 that's been out of the game for half an year
<jubo2> what's the best procedure to get it to latest
<jubo2> I mean do I run 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade' before the dist-upgrade ?
<Wiz-TDD> sorry had to kill hexchat as I minimized it :(
<s_20> 13:49 < s_20> Wiz-TDD: by "minituare zone" you mean the systray?
<s_20> 13:50 < s_20> if that's the case, it's up to each program to do that or not, nothing happens automatically
<Wiz-TDD> s_20 not sure I need to check, I am using it in French,
<s_20> oh boy.
<kdefanno6> Wiz-TDD: probably related to this: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/ and potential solution in the future: http://blog.davidedmundson.co.uk/blog/xembed_back
<s_20> kdefanno6: if his minimised programs are *gone* he might have removed the task manager widget accidentally
<Wiz-TDD> kdefanno6, looking at the links, thank you, i'll let you know after i read
<Wiz-TDD> s_20, the processes are still running once "gone" from the systray, but can't have them appearing again
<Wiz-TDD> so i kill them and restart :s
<s_20> Wiz-TDD: well, *do* you still ahve the task manager widget?
<Wiz-TDD> s_20, as I'm using it in french, I'm not sure what you call the task manager widget : I have all the widgets from the "standard" installation
<Wiz-TDD> on the bottom right, sound/network/powermgmt/instant msg/etc
<Wiz-TDD> s_20, main part of the bottom bar, the applications "icons"
<Wiz-TDD> (clicking on them shows or minimises the application window
<Wiz-TDD> :'((((((((((((((
<s_20> Wiz-TDD: well, soundsl ike you still have the task manager
<s_20> but as pointed out in the link from kdefanno6, you probably don't have libappindicator1 and libappindicator3-1 installed
<s_20> as (he)xchat uses gtk and not qt, like skype does, that might be a problem
<Wiz-TDD> I'm looking at it
<hateball> jubo2: there is no way from 14.04 to 15.10, if that is what you are asking
<hateball> jubo2: wait for 16.04, then you can upgrade straight to that
<s_20> hateball: what do you mean 'there is no way'?
<jubo2> I think I can choose to update to non-LTS somewhere
<hateball> s_20: No supported way
<hateball> You'd need to upgrade to 14.10 -> 15.04 -> 15.10, and 14.10 is EOL so the repos will not work
<jubo2> maybe this is 14.10
<jubo2> where do I check
<hateball> jubo2: "lsb_release -a"
<jubo2> 14.04
<hateball> The least painful option is to wait for next april
<wuschLOR> can somebody help me with some pgp and thunderbird problems can't decrypt mails anymore
<melray> Ok so why doesn't find locate httpd.conf? find: `name=httpd.conf': No such file or directory
<s_20> hateball: that does seem like a major design flaw
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Wiz-TDD> s_20: konversation, available in kubuntu baseline seem to work for me... so I guess I will just use that one
<s_20> Wiz-TDD: did you try to install these packages?
<Wiz-TDD> s_20: nope, but I do not see the interest as this icr app looks as good as xchat/hexchat
<Gamayun> wuschLOR: Since when are you unable to decrypt mails?
<Simonious> excalibr: specific screen..?  what?  is this a #screen question?
<hateball> s_20: It's just to do with being able to support various versions
<s_20> hateball: well it wouldn't hurt anyone to leave old repistory's as-is
<hateball> !eolupgrade | s_20
<ubottu> s_20: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<s_20> hateball: i get that
<s_20> it just leaves people who have an outdated machine and want to re-activate it hanging high and dry
<s_20> which, for lack of a better word, seems kind of un-linux-y
<jubo2> Heyyy.
<jubo2> How do I enable that I see what the system is loading when it is stating up?
<jubo2> Call me oldfashioned but I like GNU/Linukka that way
<hateball> jubo2: edit out "quiet splash" in grub
<jubo2> /etc/grub or something thereabouts..
<jubo2> thanks hateball
<hateball> jubo2: /etc/defaults/grub and then rebuild the grub config
<hateball> err, /etc/default/grub
<jubo2> ok commented it out
<jubo2> hateball: how do I "rebuild" the config?
<hateball> jubo2: sudo update-grub
<hateball> err
<hateball> you dont want to comment the whole line out iirc
<hateball> I think it expects: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<jubo2> ok
<hateball> but I may be wrong !
<hateball> (thats what I am using tho)
<jubo2> ok
<jubo2> I reboot
<regedit> so how is the new release?
<regedit> i'm still on 15.04 for now, until i hear stability
<jubo2> I need to make reports of httpd logs
<jubo2> once upon a time I used analog
<jubo2> but that is too hassle to configure
<jubo2> any suggestions?
<lordievader> Logwatch?
<jubo2> lordievader: doesn't appear in Muon discoverer
<lordievader> No, it is a package. Not an application, for as far as Muon is concerned.
<lordievader> jubo2: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-use-logwatch-log-analyzer-and-reporter-on-a-vps
<jubo2> lordievader: I think I want an offline tool
<jubo2> another issue
<lordievader> Logwatch is an offline tool.
<jubo2> Got a 32-bit 14.04 that holds nothing of value. I think I want to install 64-bit 15.10 on it
<jubo2> the problem is that it has a maximum of 2GB RAM
<jubo2> will it run satisfactorily?
<jubo2> I gather I cannot upgrade 32-bit to 64-bit
<jubo2> without installing clean
<lordievader> You won't notice a difference.
<jubo2> in the mem usage lordievader?
<lordievader> jubo2: There is a slight difference, but, in general, unnoticable.
<jubo2> Ok.
<jubo2> I think I installfest tonite
<jubo2> ohnoes
<jubo2> something borked my kmail
<jubo2> I didn't touch it
<jubo2> It no longer lists messages by date even if I instruct it to
<jubo2> rather the messages are grouped by sender
<jubo2> yeah.. really handy if you want to view all messages by sender X but I'd really rather just see my mail sorted by arrival time
<jubo2> I'm not seeing a wifi station in 32-bit Kubuntu14.04 that other OS see quite well
<jubo2> Could this be an issue with some drivers or firmware not being up-to-date in the 32-bit ?
<lolmaus> Hi! On 15.10 and ThinkPad T430 (top CPU, GPU Intel 4000, SSD, 16GB RAM, no swap), my Google Chrome is extremely laggy, suffers from jerky scrolling and fails to redraw when scrolling or switching between taps. What can I do to resolve the issue?
<jubo2> I'm pretty sure the Atom processor I have in the netbook is 64-bit but not 100% sure. How do I check?
<aramiscd> i believe, there are no 32bit atom processors.  wikipedia knows for sure.
<lordievader> Weren't the older ones (first gen) 32 bit?
<mparillo> It might be something I am doing wrong, but I know my netbook with an Atom N550 seems unable to boot a 64-bit distro.
<melray> Hi running kubuntu 15.10 when I use alt+F2 and issue the command kdesudo dolphin I get the password prompt and enter it...then nothing happens..i.e. doesn't start dolphin. Anyone know why this might be?
<mparillo> It works for me on the daily build, but none of the icons load. And when I picked the detailed tree view, the icons to expand the directories looked different.
<josharenson> what is the best way to install kde along side unity? I installed (via apt-get) kubuntu-desktop, but now the two greeters are literally fighting each other
<jaafar> hey peeps
<jaafar> anyone experimented much with webcams and chat apps?
<jaafar> Skype recognizes my webcam but HipChat does not
<jaafar> josharenson: I believe the "greeters" (if you mean things like kdm, lightdm etc.) are supposed to be able to launch the desktop system of your choice, i.e., but at least somewhat agnostic
<jaafar> not sure about config
<jaafar> I use lightdm
<jaafar> I remember there being a little menu at login
<josharenson> jaafar: yeah I'm actually developing a new greeter which is why I wanted to install multiple DEs in the first place... whats happening now is that I see the unity greeter for a few frames, and then the kde greeter for a few frames
<jaafar> oh nice
<jaafar> Oh that's cuckoo
 * jaafar has never seen that
<josharenson> jaafar: I'll check that the display manager is set to something reasonable though...
<josharenson> good starting point
<josharenson> jaafar: its in a VM, but I saw it on my real machine as well
<jubo2> Hiya.. Trying to install Kubuntu15.10 64-bit on a system with an Atom CPU and installation hangs in the "prepare" stage. Red-blue circly thing just rotates for minutes and minutes
<jubo2> What could be wrong?
<jubo2> I'm almost sure it is a 64-bit CPU but not quite certain
<jubo2> ahh.. now it passed on to next stage. cancel all questions
<mparillo> jubo2: Good luck. As I said, my Atom N550 will not boot a 64-bit distro for me, but many Atoms can. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Atom_(CPU)#Intel_64_software_support
<jubo2> now it stopped and complained of either corrupt installation media or corrupt installation target
<jubo2> I change stick and try again
<jubo2> for weird reasons I have 2 sticks with the Kubuntu15.10 installer
<jubo2> Whoops..
<jubo2> forgot to plug in my external sound card at install time
<jubo2> is there way to detect and add it after installation is over
<jubo2> or do I just open another beer and install again, this time with the sound card plugged in?
<genii> If it's USB should just recognize it
<genii> ( when you plug it in)
<jubo2> it is USB
<jubo2> genii: so it seems
<jubo2> the card works fine when I plug it in
<jubo2> I want to copy the settings from this fully configured Kubuntu to the newly installed Kubuntu
<jubo2> if that is sane
<jubo2> I grab ~/.local/ ?
<genii> and probablt ~/.kde
<genii> *probably
<jubo2> ok
<encolpe_> Hello
<encolpe_> I want to know how to refresh KDE menu icons
<encolpe_> I still have icons dating from the installtion, 2 years ago
<denza252> which kubu version?
<encolpe_> 15.10
<denza252> encolpe_: is it using Plasma workspaces or Plasma 5
<encolpe_> denza252: good question
<denza252> encolpe_: you mentioned that it was installed 2 years ago
<denza252> so I'm assuming you updated it from like, 13.something
<encolpe_> from 13.10, yes
<encolpe_> plasma desktop 5.4
<denza252> whoa, good job first of all
<denza252> whenever I try updating my system breaks :x
<encolpe_> I'm trying to check
<denza252> second, encolpe_, is it just your menu which has old icons?
<encolpe_> I took me one week to repair cryptsetup
<encolpe_> Yes
<jubo2> denza252: I managed to 15.04 -> 15.10 with only couple of days of swearing
<encolpe_> firefox has loose its icon, too
<denza252> hmm
<encolpe_> For the history, i'm migrating debian systems since 1996 (10 years with sid before coming on ubuntu)
<denza252> encolpe_: try  kbuildsycoca5--noincremental
<denza252> encolpe_: er, there should be a space between kbuildsycoa5 and --noincremental
<encolpe_> yes :)
<svend-ev> Good morning
<jubo2> g'moring svend-ev
<encolpe_> denza252: All icons that are in /usr/share/pixmaps are not shown in the menu
<encolpe_> is there  place where an icon path is set ?
<schestowitz> Hi, I've searched youtube, google etc. for this but was unable to find an answer. Are stopped activities still a functionality in Plasma 5? I've just upgraded to the latest kf5 (been using it for 8 months) and all I see next to activities is an "X", no "stop" button, and clicking the X gets everything buddy and I need to restart plasma-desktop as a whole
<schestowitz>  /s/buddy/buggy/
<schestowitz> Is the "X" the way to stop an activity at all? Some online forums suggested so, and the global keyboard shortcut, meta+S, does nothing
<Gamayun> schestowitz: The X is to stop the activities. Once they are stopped they'll get a trashcan icon instead, if you want to delete them. Dunno about the buggyness.
<schestowitz> Maybe it's just me, I'm not even sure how to describe such a bug
<Gamayun> What happens when you click the X? Crashing, freezing?
<schestowitz> to reproduce it I guess it takes my setup, which isn't unique. the activities thing showing vertically is just hanging, or become transparent and permanently covering everything. it has been like this since April when I first moved to kf5 (upgraded many time since, to no avail)
<schestowitz> technically, nothing happens when suggests that the activity got stopped, and then the "Activities" thing (along the side) just gets stuck, I wonder if I'm only among few experienceing and if so, what we have in common
<schestowitz> as it hasn't been fixed since April at the latest
<schestowitz> is meta+S supposed to work?
<schestowitz> It has absolutely no effect when I click it, even when I set up an alternative keyboard shortcut and use that
<schestowitz> I use the just-released KDE/Plasma... from backported repo... which behaves the same way every plasma built prior to this behaved.
<Gamayun> Hm, might be worthwile putting up a bug report for it. Activities are working pretty smoothly here. Except the meta-s shortcut, but it might be enough to change the shortcut.
<schestowitz> I've just reproduced this again. In this build, the whole of plasma becomes unresponsive, clicking even the panel has no effect
<schestowitz> and Activities freezed where it was when "X" was clicked.
<schestowitz> I tried submitting a bug report, but not sure what to submit that will help reproduce it
<schestowitz> Do you use activity icon? Might this have anything to do with causing the bug?
<schestowitz> I'll see if I can come up with a useful report. All I can say for now is, always buggy for me, necessitating restart of the whole of plasma.. :-(
<MichaelTun> how do you install the latest version of Plasma? I mean 5.4.3 is brand new almost, I am just curious if Kubuntu 15.10 will get it normally or would I need a PPA for it?
<MichaelTun> I still have a few minor bugs with plasma 5.4 so hopefully the latest version squashes those.
<clivejo> MichaelTun: See this blog - http://scarlettgatelyclark.com/2015/kubuntu-kde-5-4-3-bugfix-release-available-now-in-wily-backports/
#kubuntu 2015-11-12
<thelionroars> what happened to the 'extract' shortcuts in Dolphin (right button click menu) with the 15.10 update, and how do I get them back?
<kdefanno6> thelionroars: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?69143-Ark-right-click-options-missing-in-15-10
<thelionroars> thanks kdefanno6
<MelRay> Hey everyone how difficult is it to set up FTP?
<rvk> Hello!
<Guest87014> how to install plasma5 on my kubuntu 14.04 64bit
<hateball> Guest87014: Wait for 16.04
<Guest87014> any help???
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<Smurphy> Morning :)
<Smurphy> Afternoon here already.
<BluesKaj> only 7AM here , there's more than 5 hrs difference?
<BluesKaj> ahh, ok there is more than 5hrs
<Yossarianuk> the slow login issue seems fixed after yesterdays update - whoop !
<somekool> Guest15900: I did it on my GF laptop, but ended up not being as stable. you should upgrade to 15.10, wait for 16.04 or stick with KDE 4 if you have to stick with 14.04
<svend-ev> Good morning
<vitodoc> prova
<vitodoc> prova
<soee> ?
<EvilRoey> yofel:  hey
<EvilRoey> http://news.softpedia.com/news/kubuntu-now-has-two-release-managers-after-jonathan-riddell-s-departure-496070.shtml
<EvilRoey> I just read that article stating that you and sgclark are the new maintainers
<EvilRoey> yofel:  thank you for your efforts
<Rocketsboy> ?
<keithzg> ...well damn, updated my 14.04 install with the Backports PPA and now KWin doesn't actually work right (no window decorations at all, so no way to move windows around or such, yikes)
<Chaser> Hello, starting 15.10 I see my bottom panel disappearing over the course of use. Is there a way to restart that part of KDE with out having to reboot the system ?
<bprompt> Chaser:  bottom panel, you mean the taskbar?
<krise> Hei.  I just installed new updates and muon discover were removed. Does anybody know why this hapend ?
<keithzg> krise: That's a bit odd, but possibly explicable. What version of Kubuntu are you on and what repos do you have enabled?
<Chaser> bprompt: yup
<bprompt> Chaser: http://askubuntu.com/questions/481329/can-i-restart-the-kde-plasma-desktop-without-logging-out   <--- could try that, killall plasmashell; kstart plasmashell;
<Chaser> bprompt: sweet ! seems to work. thanks.
<bprompt> np
<krise> 15.10 keithzg . How di i see what repos i have enabled ?
<keithzg> krise: Should be in the file /etc/apt/sources.list and possibly in files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<krise> there is like 21 files inside that folder keitzhg
<krise> how can i re install muon discover via terminal ?
<keithzg> krise: You've added a lot of external PPAs and such then!
<keithzg> krise: Yup, you can install it again via the terminal, let me grab the package name
<krise> thanks
<keithzg> krise: At least back on 14.04 (which is what I've been sticking with for installs at work) it's "muon-discover", so "sudo apt install muon-discover" would get you it. Let me double check that that's still true in 15.10; I know that Discover is being branched away from Muon.
<keithzg> (which might explain it being removed for you, perhaps)
<krise> is there any other program like muon discover i recomend?
<krise> u recomend
<keithzg> krise: Well, looking at packages.ubuntu.com, muon-discover is still a package in both wily and xenial, so "sudo apt install muon-discover" should work.
<keithzg> Eventually the package name might change (and maybe it has; do you have the Kubuntu backports PPA enabled?) but it should still be around as an application nonetheless.
<krise> yes it is enabled
<keithzg> I suspect you have the backports PPA installed and it was just no longer a dependency of one of the newer packages, so it was automatically removed.
<keithzg> Alright, then if you run "sudo apt install muon-discover" you should get it back.
<keithzg> You'll have it installed manually then, so it shouldn't be auto-removed in the future during upgrades.
<keithzg> And if it's ever replaced once the branding change is done, in theory the package will just be changed to a . . . umm I forget the term but a metapackage that just redirects to the new package name, basically.
<keithzg> So you shouldn't even need to know in the future, it *should* all just work smoothly :)
<krise> Ok , thank u, i got it installed
#kubuntu 2015-11-13
<Guest87962> ihello
<Guest87962> i recently installed kubuntu 15.10 on my system and the sound system is not working on it..? any help..?
<Guest87962> videos are not playing on the dragon player as welll...
<shurtagul> why is there wine, wine1.4, and wine1.6 all in the repository?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> hi there, suddenly a problem, when i login to plasma desktop the windows dont have any title bar, no background wallpaper and no bottom panel visible
<silv3r_m00n> how to fix this
<elevenTwelve> helloooo
<elevenTwelve> anybody have a suggestion for a channel for java topic?
<strayPuppy> ##java
<pontoffeltier> hi there
<pontoffeltier> anyone here?
<dahlia> hi, how come when I install wine it uninstalles kde? is there any way to get it back?
<hateball> dahlia: That sounds strange. What version of Kubuntu are you on, and how are you installing Wine?
<dahlia> hateball: kubuntu 15.10 amd64, wine 1.6 from aptitude
<hateball> hmmm, I am not on 15.10 right now so I cant check
<hateball> dahlia: any reason for using 1.6 instead of 1.7?
<dahlia> I didnt see 1.7
<hateball> hmmm, maybe I am mistaken... but I thought 1.7 would be there by now
<hateball> I am on 14.04 on this machine so I cant verify
<hateball> seems it is indeed not
<dahlia> I've had this problem before on 14.04 with other packages... I think it may have something to do with doing a dist-upgrade
<dahlia> try to install something simple and it wants to uninstall all of kde
<hateball> Do you have any other repos outside the official ones?
<dahlia> probably, like the one for nvidia drivers
<hateball> I always dist-upgrade and there's not been an issue with Wine at least... Altho I havent been using it on 15.10. My 14.04 behaves as expected.
<hateball> dahlia: could you pastebin what it looks like when you try installing wine?
<dahlia> too late, I reinstalled kubuntu
<hateball> heh
<dahlia> fortunately it was a new install
<dahlia> I vaguely remember fixing it on old install by reinstalling kde-plasma-desktop
<dahlia> is there a way to make sure gnome apps pick up the color scheme I set in system settings?
<dahlia> never mind I found it
<jsonify> hello
<jsonify> does anyone in here use Eclipse?
<hateball> jsonify: Are you taking a poll or do you have an actual question
<jsonify> @hateball, i was going to ask a question, but I figured it out
<jsonify> i just want to say that I think Kubuntu is beautiful
<hateball> :)
<Yossarianuk> I have to say since upgrading to 15.10 on my work PC, now that the slow login is fixed seems really nice - I used to have an issue when I came in the morning the machine was really sluggish initally - that seems completely cured now.
<Yossarianuk> so thanks everybody !
<Yossarianuk> <<< happy camper
<dahlia> Is there a hidden super-sekrit document somewhere which tells how to get samba working? o.0
<hateball> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<dahlia> ty
<dahlia> all google had to say didnt work for me :(
<hateball> Personally I'd just upgrade any and all machines to Linux and use NFS over the headache that is SMB
<dahlia> not an option :P
<dahlia> and nfs is ancient
<dahlia> those documents dont seem to match the files that kubuntu installed. They mention config variables that dont exist in the supplied configs
<Yossarianuk> dahlia: generally 'super secret documents'  only exist for closed source stuff...
<Yossarianuk> dahlia: nfs is 'ancient' but its also pretty reliable - nfs4 is newer...
<dahlia> Yossarianuk: I mean the documents that work. The stuff I find with google are ancient blog posts or forum posts
<dahlia> Yossarianuk: using nfs is not an option thank you
<dahlia> and have you ever had your nfs client lock up when the nfs server goes down? I have many times and it's NOT fun
<Yossarianuk> dahlia: not in the last 5 odd years no. isn't that related to using async ?
<Yossarianuk> I tend to use glusterfs not network shares now (geo-replicated)
<Yossarianuk> *now*
<Smurphy> dahlia: Tell NFS to use udp. It won't lock up the machine.
<dahlia> thank you everyone who is telling me how to use nfs. However, I'm trying to share with *windows* machines.
<hateball> dahlia: use webdav perhaps?
<dahlia> whats that?
<hateball> anything that isnt SMB is less painful :p
<hateball> dahlia: sharing files over http
<dahlia> no thanks
<dahlia> if smb doesnt work on 15.10, just tell me
<Yossarianuk> dahlia: ah sorry you hadn't said you needed windows to connect..
<dahlia> OK I have another question. How do I stop the screen from blanking? I dont see any screensaver listed on the system settings
<dahlia> I got it to stop locking but it still blanks after maybe 10ish minutes
<dahlia> nvm found it in power management
<xela2244> hi, is there a safe way to install gnome on kubuntu 15.10?
<dahlia> I thought there was a way you could have both and select the one you wanted on the login screen but I dont remember how. It might be apt-get install gnome-desktop but dont blame me if it breaks :)
<xela2244> dahlia you can install it. But gnome and kde don't really work together
<dahlia> xela2244: ya you have to pick one at login
<dahlia> but I think gnome apps run in kde
<dahlia> like right now I have gnome-clocks running in kde
<xela2244> ok thanks
<kaddi> hi, i kep getting disconnected from irc on konversation but the connection with quassel is stable
<kaddi> is there a way to fix it so that i can use konversation?
<rvk> hi
<rvk> hz
<rvk> хз
<kaddi> hi
<Roey> hi
<Roey> something is weirding out on my system and it looks like shift keys / alt keys keep getting turned on rapidly
<Roey> and also clicks
<Roey> I tried monitoring with xev but I don't see naything
<orlandoj> hi everyone, how can someone help me to get the "at" kubuntu 15
<soee_> ?
<soee_> orlandoj: can you be more specific ?
<marco-parillo> Is at (http://linux.die.net/man/1/at) not installed? So at -V returns bash: at: command not found ?
<orlandoj> I am a new user and I've just installed the last version but I can get the "at"  altGR+2 does not work for me
<orlandoj> I have kubuntu 15.04
<marco-parillo> What keyboard mapping? Sorry, I have a 'native' @ in en_US.
<orlandoj> I am in Belgium, so im using the belgian keyboard
<orlandoj> is there an easy way to get the @ ?
<marco-parillo> Sorry, I cannot help; maybe somebody from Europe without that character can.
<orlandoj> ok thanks anyway
<Simonious> What is are PPA and aptitude?
<Simonious> Lets try that again: What are PPA and aptitude?
<Smurphy> Simonious: PPA is a repository, and aptitude is an add-on to apt-get
<marco-parillo> PPAs are great way of easily adding software. Sometimes newer versions than exist in the official repositories, sometimes things that never get there. The nice thing about adding a PPA (rather than installing a .deb) is that you receive updates to the PPA automagically.
<marco-parillo> That said, some PPAs are explicitly for helping folks test things BEFORE they are fully baked, so they can affect your system.
<hay207> hi guys, how much time pbuilder takes when creating a distro release environment? is it downloading the release, cause my download net graph monitor isnot showing / being at max speed..
<Pici> hay207: I'd be concerned if it took longer than 20 minutes
<hay207> ok thanks
<hay207> is it downloading the release, or what is it doing, last line is : Retrieving Release.gpg,, almost now took 18 minutes .
<hay207> i'm taking about pbuilder
<hay207> nvm, it works now, after retyping command
<robotdevil1> is there a way to select things from the system tray without a mouse?
<melray> Need help on how to do this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13250013/
<melray> Nevermind I got is solved...
<josi> Is there an issue with kaddressbook in 15.10? I can't seem to get carddav contacts to show up anymore.
<genii> josi: I do see a bug reported to KDE, but not sure if it applies to your specific setup https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kdepim-bugs/2014-June/094367.html
<hay207> hi guys, when decrypting my pgp email , after copying it to a text file, i receive: gpg: decrypt_message failed: file open error
<hay207> typing this command: gpg -d pgp.txt
<bprompt> hay207:    shouldn't the email app manage the decrypting?
<hay207> ok, i m trying the terminal
<bprompt> josi:    dunno, I don't run 15.10 myself, I use 12.04 :)
<bprompt> hay207:    dunno.... I'd say offhand, check the .txt for any characters that aren't expected by gpg to decrypt it, like non-printable characters before/after the encrypted block
<josi> well I like messing around with the newest of the kdes . though only on my laptop hehe
<bprompt> josi:    well, you're "messing around" it very well I notice, so... success!
<bprompt> hehe
<josi> yeah, I'm trying to figure out if there's a bug somewhere with my issue
<josi> I haven't found much useful debug information yet
<bprompt> josi:    I've had issues before with the contacts or addressbook or the organizer, they all seem to use the same libs, and the issue IIRC had to do with the Akonadi database, was corrupted or something, I recall that just going to ~/.kde/share/config and removing the akonady configuration files, would rejog it in and the calendar and addressbook will launch
<josi> how strange . I can add contacs and they appear on the server correctl and I can see the them in kaddressbook. but those that already are on the server are invisible
<josi> yeah maybe an akonadi wipe helps
<bprompt> josi:   bear in mind that, the data is maintained by the akonadi database and managed by the running daemon, thus
<josi> log out and delete, log back in?
<bprompt> josi:    don't have to, I did it right on the session, and worked
<josi> nope seems getting rid of akonadi didn't help
<bprompt> josi:     what if you run kaddressbook at the command line?  so it shows a more verbose session, and then try to run carddav(whatever that is), the terminal messages would show why it may not be launching
<bprompt> josi:    also... hmmm wondering if you deleted those files while the services were running, and you may not have deleted them all
<tytan> Hello, everyone. How can I set the menu to look like in openSUSE 42.1? It's more like a classic layout which I prefer :)
<keithzg> tytan: I think they use a different menu widget entirely? Although if you merely want "classic", you can just right-click on the menu button, choose "Alternatives...", and then choose "Application Menu".
<denza242> hmm, kickoff right?
<tytan> keithzg: Thank you very much. Have you seen their menu?
<denza242> i think Netrunner has it
<tytan> The same as openSUSE leap?
<denza242> tytan: possibly
<denza242> hmm, there aren't any screenshots with the menu on the netrunner site
<denza242> however, I'm sure there's a video or two floating around
<denza242> in any case, that style menu is, as keithzg said, the "Application Menu"
<tytan> Meow :)
<tytan> Kubuntu 15.10 works pretty nice btw (If a dev is reading)
<keithzg> Aha, looking at http://opensuse-guide.org/kde.php it looks like it's just the standard "Application Menu" widget these days. I seem to remember back in the KDE 4 days OpenSUSE had their own menu widget they were using, which is what I was vaguely assuming here.
<tytan> I'm reading ...
 * keithzg kindof misses Lancelot Launcher, but frankly launches apps pretty much exclusively from KRunner or a terminal anyways, heh.
<tytan> amazing (=
<josi> well I did a find "akonadi*" kmail korganiser kaddressbook while I was only logged in the console . and the issue's still there.
<josi> it's so wierd that adding and removing works fine
<josi> just not showing contacts on the server .
<robert13> list
<robert13> exit
<bprompt> robert13:  get tomatoes, lemons, avocadoes, onions, chilli powder, and don't forget the milk
<bprompt> guess he didn't want the list :P
 * genii slides bprompt a fresh coffee
<bprompt> after a get the milk, I'd make some Cafe Au Lait =)
<Hudsonkem> mysqld why its running? wht use it?
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> Hudsonkem:    run "lsof" on the process,    get the mysqld process ID with ps -ax, and then use it with lsof ->   lsof -p PIDHERE
<bprompt> Hudsonkem:   other than that, you can always turn it off from System Settings > startup and shutdown
#kubuntu 2015-11-14
<odie__> is there a good util for switching windows from the command line or script in kde4?
<Hudsonkem> bprompt akonadi is using it? whats akonadi do?
<bprompt> Hudsonkem:     kaddressbook, kwallet, kontac, korganizer, pretty much the PIM apps information database service
<Hudsonkem> hm.. got it, thx
<Hudsonkem> why when google chrome call dolphin open/salve dialog its appear without color scheme?
<bprompt> well
<bprompt> Hudsonkem:     the app uses some "file dialog" subroutine, is not really Dolphin's or have to be KDE's or QT's either, in this case, google chrome, as well as otrher browsers like firefox, use GTK dialog
<bprompt> so, is up to the app, whatever file dialog it will use, no up to the window manager or the desktop manager
<Hudsonkem> hm.. got it
<Hudsonkem> so, no fix :V
<odie__> is there a scriptable program for switching windows in kde4?
<odie__> like something I can put as part of a shell script or program
<bprompt> odie__:   no need for that, alt-tab =)
<odie__> I need it as part of the state for a script
<odie__> i need to switch to a window, focus on it, and pipe a command to it
<bprompt> Hudsonkem:    what you can do is, change the GTK theme to something you'd like instead, or some gtk theme that resembles whatever theme you're using in kwin :), and you can do that in System Settings > appearance > gtk appearance
<mparillo> bprompt: It seems to me that if I install rekonq first, google-chrome uses kdialog. If I do not install rekonq at all, google-chrome uses something else.
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> mparillo:   I'm thinking it uses gtk theme all along, BUT, you can change what gtk theme to use in a kwin session, through System Settings > Appearance
<bprompt> mparillo:    or may just ba a system kde/qt variable that's being set, that chrome uses, bearing in mind that other app use as well, like Adobe reader or firefox
<mparillo> Alas firefox has its own strange file dialog.
<odie__> does plasma have a console api?
<bprompt> odie__:    think so, from what I recall, you can use Krunner to run kde dialogs, not sure if that comprises plasma
<bprompt> !krunner
<bprompt> woops
<bprompt> !find krunner
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=krunner&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<bprompt> odie__:    but if you install KDevelop suite, I think it has a few kde api samplers
<Unit193> !find krunner
<ubottu> Package/file krunner does not exist in wily
<odie__> is there a wiki for the kwin/plasma shell scripting apis
<mparillo> This might be how the kdialog is invoked under the covers? https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=190556
<odie__> i see functionality scattered about is there a wiki for objects
<mparillo> And I experience this bug related to kdialog on Chrome and Chromium: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=323650
<ubottu> KDE bug 323650 in general "KDialog incredibly slow to respond" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<shurtagul> So why when I executed "sudo apt-get purge wine*" does the shell go ahead and purge all my applications?
<dw__> howdy from texas #kubuntu
<lolmaus> In Google Chrome (latest stable), I'm suffering from unresponsive and jerky scrolling, redraw problems: http://i.stack.imgur.com/qXgY2.png and YouTube lagging in fullscreen. I'm on Kubuntu 15.10 installed from scratch on a pretty performant laptop: a Thinkpad T430 with a top CPU, 16GB RAM (no swap), SSD, Intel 4000 GPU.
<lolmaus> Help! I tried disabling all Chrome addons but it didn't help.
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi lordievader
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> fine thanks lordievader, and how are you?
<lordievader> Doing good here. Bit of a lazy day today...
<BluesKaj> yeah, same here ,think I can relax, finally
<lordievader> Why couldn't you before?
<lordievader> Too much stuff to take care of?
<BluesKaj> yeah, the yardwork mostly
<lordievader> Ah, well earned relaxing thus ;)
<BluesKaj> this 16.04 is slow to boot one day then fast the next, lotta changes every 2-3 days..more so then 15.10 it seems
<BluesKaj> buit overall it's stability is quite good so far
<lordievader> Haven't used Xenial much since the 15.10 release.
<BluesKaj> Hey sick_rimmit
<I_need_Help> hi guy i want to ask if someone coud help me with a problem regarding synaptic
<BluesKaj> I_need_Help, which kubuntu release are you using?
<I_need_Help> 15.10
<BluesKaj> still on synaptic. why not muon ?
<I_need_Help> i get this error whne staring synaptic :
<I_need_Help> No protocol specified  ** (synaptic:17423): WARNING **: Could not open X display                                                                            No protocol specified                                                                                                                Failed to connect to Mir: Failed to connect to server socket: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden                                  Unable to
<lordievader> I_need_Help: From where are you trying to launch synaptic?
<lordievader> And Mir? Is synaptic ported to that?
<I_need_Help> normal louncher
<BluesKaj> no it's still available on kubuntu, think he's using ubuntu
<I_need_Help> no im usin kubuntu 15.10
<I_need_Help> *using
<lordievader> I_need_Help: Open a konsole and run 'DISPLAY=:0 synaptic', does that launch it correctly?
<BluesKaj> I_need_Help, do yo also have unity installed
<BluesKaj> ?
<I_need_Help> wihout sudo yes
<I_need_Help> with sudo
<I_need_Help> ** (synaptic:17499): WARNING **: Could not open X display No protocol specified Failed to connect to Mir: Failed to connect to server socket: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden Unable to init server: Verbindung ist gescheitert: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt  (synaptic:17499): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<lordievader> That makes sense.
<lordievader> The root doesn't have access to your display.
<BluesKaj> plus why is it looking for mir ?
<I_need_Help> but sometimes it works
<I_need_Help> most times after a reboot
<BluesKaj> this won't solve your synaptic problem, but why not install muon ? it works well
<lordievader> I_need_Help: Does synaptic elavate its right when you want to install something? (After you have started it without sudo?)
<I_need_Help> no
<lordievader> Hmm...
<I_need_Help> i dont know if its realtet but sometimes bleachbit also dont with root
<I_need_Help> and kwin_x11 crashes a lot
<BluesKaj> have you been updating and upgrading your packages to bring them up to date ?
<I_need_Help> evertying shoud be up to date
<BluesKaj> frankly, I dunno how well synaptic isa supported anymore , it's quite an old app and muon has mostly replaced it over the last few yrs
<I_need_Help> ok thanks
<lordievader> If it wants Mir... something tells me it might only work (well) under Unity.
<I_need_Help> dosent kubuntu use wayland?
<lordievader> No. Not yet anyways.
<lordievader> kwin_x11 ;)
<I_need_Help> ok stil thank i gues im using moun from now on
<tomb> how can I open the settings in Konsole please?
<lordievader> tomb: As in running 'systemsettings'?
<BluesKaj> tomb, systemsettings5
<Hudsonkem> I uninstalled apport and somethimes when plasma or krunner crashes, it appear yet, why? its getting me mad U.u
<BluesKaj> Hudsonkem, you may need to purge it
<Hudsonkem> hm..
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<Hudsonkem> interesting, apport was there -_-
<tomb> lordievader: no sorry, the settings for Konsole.  Directions say "Settings -> Profile Management -> New Profile", but I can't find that menu.
<lordievader> tomb: Settings -> Manage Profiles you mean?
<tomb> I guess...
<lordievader> Does that answer your question then?
<tomb> No, I can't find "Settings"
<lordievader> It is the second to last in the menubar. Did you disable the menubar?
<tomb> perhaps the menubar never was enabled?  How do I do that please?
<lordievader> tomb: ctrl + shift + m
<tomb> there we go: cheers lordie
<Hudsonkem> thumbnail on dolphin 15.08.2 ideas?
<Hudsonkem> ops
<Hudsonkem> blender thumbnails on dolphin 15.08.2 ideas?*
<sick_rimmit> BluesKaj:  Hi, sorry was asleep at the wheel back there
<BluesKaj> sick_rimmit, looks like you have some connect probs
<LicHacker> how do I log a bug, ubuntu-bug gets confused an is looking for iceweasle when I am using firefox?
<LicHacker> KDEInit could not launch '/usr/lib/iceweasel/iceweasel'
<LicHacker> I have a fresh install of kubuntu 15.10
<_jam> is kwallet broken for anyone else? I'm in 15.10. It doesn't open a wallet, and all the widgets seem broken. I've tried creating a new wallet, importing, exporting and nothing happens
<TJ-> _jam: not sure; I don't see anything in the default wallet here but not sure if something is missing or if it is empty
<est31> okay, now where has the "actions" right click menu vanished
<est31> I can't even unzip zip files anymore
<est31> without using the console
<est31> or opening ark and many many more clicks and useless submenus
<est31> There is an "activities" right click menu but it contains bullshit
<est31> I dont want to "link with the current activity"
<est31> whatever that is
<est31> I want a shorthand for extracting zip files
<est31> and I want a shorthand for kgpg -s
<suncokret> hello, what is better to install, kubuntu 14.04 or 15.10?
<est31> I reallly regret to have moved to 15.10 now
<est31> there is lots of stuff happening in kubuntu land right now
<lordievader> suncokret: That depends, do you want the newest of the newest. Or do you want (rock)stable?
<est31> best option is to install an LTS and wait for the dust to settle
<est31> 15.10 isnt newest of newest
<lordievader> In terms of releases it is.
<est31> in terms of ubuntu releases, yes
<est31> not in terms of software releases
<est31> then rolling release is better
<suncokret> i use now lubuntu 14.04 and it is great, i wish to try kubuntu and i think to try 14.04 too because it have long support, but i ask what you people say
<suncokret> do you use kubuntu 14.04?
<lordievader> I only have Kubuntu 16.04 installed on a test box.
<VeryBewitching> 15.10 here.
<lordievader> suncokret: You could ofcoure try 15.10 as a vm or in the live-environment.
<suncokret> how you use 16.04, is that some alpha version or what?
<VeryBewitching> suncokret: Current build of the next release.
<lordievader> suncokret: Yes, development release.
<VeryBewitching> There's probably snapshots available for such things.
<lordievader> suncokret: I am part of the Kubuntu Teststers Team ;)
<suncokret> so you are help for developing
<suncokret> and how much people are in team?
<lordievader> Not a whole lot. We could allways use more ;) https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTesters
<suncokret> i don't have time for that but i hope i will find enough time to install 14.04 :)
<suncokret> so almost 400 members...
<lordievader> Oh, that ain't a representive measurement...
<lordievader> There are 13 people in the testers ping.
<mparillo> lordievader: Thans for the link. I am on the testers ping, but had neglected to add my name to the launchpad group.
<lordievader> mparillo: Sure, no problem ;)
<mparillo> suncokret: If you want a solid, stable desktop, 14.04 is the best choice.
<mparillo> suncokret: If you want to roll with the latest, the daily build of 16.04 has not let me down.
<suncokret> thanks for answers
<VeryBewitching> Does anyone know of a way to stop the lengthy checksum check when copying data to a USB stick?
<VeryBewitching> Once the file is on the device, and the notification shows 100% copy status, there's a huge delay before it completes.
<fsdf> hi
<jokn> is there a good plasma/kde4 command line script for window switching
<soee_> jokn: try asking on #plasma
<jokn> is the plasma desktop scripting api available in full somewhere
<jokn> is there a DE that works well with ubuntu that is better for scripting than KDE?
<Mejestoad> Can someone help me out with the Catalyst driver
#kubuntu 2015-11-15
<odie> I get a "No service configured" trying to run a shell script what does that mean
<only1dcb> Hello, all.  I am a linux n00b, & I am seeking help with the partitioning of my SSD for a dual boot between the existing Win10 install & Kubuntu.  It appears that the wizard in the install image I downloaded only has a wizard for a full format and install of Kubuntu.  And I am unsure of how to manually partition the drive to ensure that I keep Win10 installed as is.  Is anyone up who would be willing to help?
<only1dcb> ***2nd attempt *** Hello, all.  I am a linux n00b, & I am seeking help with the partitioning of my SSD for a dual boot between the existing Win10 install & Kubuntu.  It appears that the wizard in the install image I downloaded only has a wizard for a full format and install of Kubuntu.  And I am unsure of how to manually partition the drive to ensure that I keep Win10 installed as is.  Is anyone up who would be willing to help?
<krytarik> !patience | only1dcb
<ubottu> only1dcb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<only1dcb> I was just following the IRC FAQ (Wait 5-10 minutes before re-posting a question on the channel.)
<krytarik> only1dcb: That depends on how busy the channel is really.
<only1dcb> Fair enough.
<krytarik> Could ask in #ubuntu for that too, btw.
<only1dcb> True.  I am assuming you don't have the knowledge I seek?
<krytarik> Not regarding recent Windows versions and possibly UEFI anyway, yes.
<krytarik> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lordievader> Good morning
<heinkel_111> why is choqok not standard app in kubuntu?
<linuxuserwannabe> heinkel_111: not standard?
<heinkel_111> linuxuserwannabe: as in not  one of the applications supplied in the install
<heinkel_111> telepathy is, choqok is not
<heinkel_111> telepathy connects to this and that (odd list of services) , but I want something to connect to twitter and maybe facebook messaging
<Smurphy_> heinkel_111: I got one Heinkel He 111 as RC Model :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Smurphy_> Morning :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning Smurphy_
<Smurphy_> Well, afternoon here ... Will start gaming with my wife :D Left4dead2 probably :)
<excalibr> Smurphy_, you have steam?
<mparillo> On 15.10 with backports, I used systems settings to create two new users, guest (with no password) and map (with a password). When I reboot, SDDM shows the two new users, but only map worked. Was it because guest is a reserved user name? Or because a password is really required?
<heinkel_111> I am trying to open a file in Kate which is encoded ISO-8859-15, but Kate keeps opening it as UTF-8, then finds some problems and locks it for editing
<heinkel_111> ie sets it to read only
<heinkel_111> how to make it understand the righ encoding f
<heinkel_111> aha
<heinkel_111> got it
<heinkel_111> needed to empty the session of open files, set tools > encoding > ISO-8859-15 and then load the files
<heinkel_111> reload
<Guest9778> hi friends
<linuxuserwannabe> heinkel_111: it should if it has BOM: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Byte_order_mark
<Ilgaz> Heya people. A mysterious issue happening on HP Pavillion laptop w/ i5500 HD graphics with current kernel. Stops booting when updated to -18
<Ilgaz> I suspect it has something to do with the logo being shown.
<jorgito11> hello
<jorgito11> anyone out there who knows how to move the mouse using the arrows keys?
<jorgito11> I have kubuntu 15.10
<Ilgaz> jorgito11: System / Preferences / Accessibility / Keyboard Accessibility / Mouse Keys
<TheDiveO> dpkg --audit says that coreutils need to be configured, but dpkg --configure coreutils does nothing; any attempt to update other packaged makes dpkg segfault
<TheDiveO> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault.
<BluesKaj> jorgito11, system-settings>input devices>mouse>mouse navigation, check move pointer with keyboard
<BluesKaj> Ilgaz, this is kubuntu , not ubuntu
<Ilgaz> Oh sorry BluesKaj , site confused me.
<Guest60636> stop
<TheDiveO> can someone please help me dealing with a package not fully installed nor removed?
<BluesKaj> TheDiveO, dependency problems ?
<kubuntu_> 0
<TheDiveO> BluesKaj, oo it doesn't seem like that (standard) situation
<TheDiveO> I've managed to download the coreutils package, and install it (again). Now status is "install ok unpacked"
<BluesKaj> TheDiveO,  that package should be installed by default...which kubuntu?
<TheDiveO> BluesKaj: 15.04
<TheDiveO> BluesKaj: may have happened in consequence to dkpg --remove kdevelop
<BluesKaj> is it stuck ?
<TheDiveO> BluesKaj: what do you mean by "stuck"?
<BluesKaj> is the progress not moving
<BluesKaj> installation that is
<TheDiveO> BluesKaj: there's no progress; apt-get upgrade results in "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault."
<TheDiveO> BluesKaj: dpkg --audit says that coreutils needs configuration
<TheDiveO> BluesKaj: dpkg --configure coreutils doesn't report anything (silent)
<BluesKaj> TheDiveO, reinstall kdevelop just to see if that helps
<TheDiveO> BluesKaj: breaks with the same error message; sub-process of dpkg sigseg's
<BluesKaj> TheDiveO, assume you've updated and upgraded and commented out any ppas that are no longer useful
<TheDiveO> BluesKaj: yes.
<TheDiveO> BluesKaj: dpkg status file clearly states: install ok unpacked
<BluesKaj> TheDiveO, what about dpkg --configure -a
<TheDiveO> BluesKaj: how do I move it to configured? dpkg --configure coreutils does *nothing*
<jorgito11> yes BluesKaj but you can only move the cursor with the numpad in that way.... I wonder if there is a way to move it with the arrows keys.
<BluesKaj> no I have no idea
<jorgito11> thank you BluesKaj
<Smurphy_> excalibr: Yes - I have Steam, and I have my own Server here. But the Servers are crashing after the 2nd map ...
<Smurphy_> All of them, at the moment.
<gigi__> ciao
<gigi__> “!list”
<gigi__> list
<gigi__> !list
<ubottu> gigi__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<randomGuy12> hi guys maby im just an idiot, but how do i send a file from my pc to my smartphone through kde connect
<gigi__> list
<gigi__> hello
<gigi__> help
<Dragonslicer> randomGuy12: in Dolphin, there should be an item under Devices if your phone is paired
<Dragonslicer> You can also click the KDEConnect icon in the system tray, then click the folder icon
<gigi__> ciao
<gigi__> list
<randomGuy12> i disablet the remote file system because it dosent work and there is no entery in dolphin
<gigi70> list
<gigi70> ciao
<gigi70> non ci capisco un cazz..
<BluesKaj> !it | gigi70
<ubottu> gigi70: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<randomGuy12> sorry guys im really an idiot the service wasn't selected in dolphin
<gigi70> grazie
<gigi70> ciao
<gigi70> liste film
<gigi__> come funziona
<gigi__> ciao
<NoobRampage> test
<just_installed_k> hello
<Ilgaz> Hey people. Install kubuntu 15.10, it boots fine, connect to internet, kernel gets updated and it never boots again. Complete freeze situation right at `loading initial ramdisk`. intel graphics 5500. I tried nomodeset too.
<Ilgaz> bbl let me remove quiet and splash params
<denza242> Ilgaz: which kernel
<hay207> hi guys, i want a link explaining package versions
<hay207> i understand this in changelog http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/debian-dir-overview.html
<hay207> but what's the number before package version?
<heinkel_111> what do I do to make Kate notice there is a new syntax file in /usr/share/katepart5/syntax ?
<hay207> for ex 1:0.6-3
<hay207> i don't understand this
<Unit193> Epoch.
<Unit193> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man5/deb-version.5.html
<hay207> thanks :)
<Unit193> Hey you actually looked it up, that's all I need to get involved.  Usually happens with upstream has versioning fun (goaccess), or when you need to "go back" a version (quassel, needed .10 for Debian's stable release and someone uploaded .11)
<hay207> my problem is that i changed 0.7.2-0 to 0.7.2-0ubuntu1 ,but when i install it, i get newer version is available
<hay207> i m packaging my first time :)
 * clivejo wishes hay207 good luck 
<hay207> so, how should i rename version, installed version's 1:0.6-3
<clivejo> is it the next release or did you grab it from git?
<hay207> it is the current release
<hay207> kvkbd package
<hay207> the latest is 0.7.2 while that's available in repos 's 0.6.3
<hay207> it installed successfully
<hay207> but this message appears : newer version available, although i m packaging the latest
<clivejo> what displays that message?
<hay207> dpkg
<clivejo> when you install the .deb?
<hay207> yes
<clivejo> did you bump the changelog?
<clivejo> is it packaged in kubuntu?
<hay207> i changed it
<hay207> yes
<clivejo> whats it called?
<hay207> kvkbd
<hay207> it 's kde virtual keyboard
<clivejo> its not in wily
<clivejo> only trusty?
<hay207> in trusty
<hay207> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/kvkbd/+builds
<clivejo> seems to be for arm64
<hay207> check there https://launchpad.net/kvkbd/+packages
<hay207> i can't remember if i installed it manually in trusty
<clivejo> wonder why its not packaged recently
<hay207> yes, me too
<clivejo> gonna grab last version
<clivejo> mostly debian people in the changelogs
<hay207> ok
<clivejo> hay207: does it work in Plasma 5?
<hay207> clivejo: idk how to check my plasma version, i m using kubuntu 14.04
<clivejo> oh
<hay207> kde-libs 4.13.3
<hay207> is this what you mean ?
<clivejo> looks KDE4 only
<clivejo> whats the code name for 14.04?
<hay207> trusty
<hay207> kvkbd required this package as dependency: kdelibs5-dev
<clivejo> yeah, Im getting that, but Im on xenial
<clivejo> Ive pushed it to LP to se if it builds :/
<clivejo> holy moly
<clivejo> it appears to have built :/
<hay207> ok, isn't that good news ?
<clivejo> well yes and no!
<clivejo> I dont have trusty to test it
<clivejo> what arch are you i386 or amd64?
<hay207> amd64
<clivejo> fancy being a guinea pig ?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/wily/+build/8302901
<excalibr> Smurphy, are you able to right click in text input area in steam ui without any problem?
<clivejo> wow, it works in Xenial!
<clivejo> ttiny window
<hay207> ok, you mean font is tiny?
<clivejo> the keyboard on the screen
<hay207> yes  , thats acts as a floating icon
<hay207> :)
<clivejo> thats pretty cool
<hay207> you select auto-resize font
<hay207> for bigger font
<hay207> ok, so i continue my work on packaging it?
<clivejo> http://s2.postimg.org/rgfucflbb/kvkbd1.jpg
<hay207> clivejo: that's not latest version
<clivejo> no?
<hay207> check latest here : http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Kvkbd?content=56019
<hay207> latest 's 0.7.2
<clivejo> hay207: http://s9.postimg.org/hq5j0byf2/kvkbd2.jpg
<hay207> ok good then, check out the colour style
<hay207> ok, g2g, see you later
<clivejo> it probably not working properly on KF5/Plasma5
<clivejo> gonna try package it for wily and xenial
<Bundestrojaner1> good evening
<Bundestrojaner1> where can i find xorg.1.log? it's not in /var/log
<bprompt> Bundestrojaner1:    hmm
<bprompt> Bundestrojaner1:    you could just do a find on it :)
<Bundestrojaner1> bprompt: i just had a full system freeze - even ctrl+alt+f1 didn't work.
<Bundestrojaner1> So i'm searching for a log of what happened
<bprompt> Bundestrojaner1:     I'm assuming you may be looking for Xorg.0.log though
<bprompt> Bundestrojaner1:    you could check the /var/log for the files with a recent timestamp with -> find /var/log -mmin -15 -name  X\*log
<bprompt> -15 that is, in the last 15 minutes
<Bundestrojaner1> bprompt: it happened 40 min ago, only result for mmin -40 is xorg.0.log
<Bundestrojaner1> but this file has no time stamps in it, so i have no idea what to search for?
<Guest28562> Morning all. Is there some way to list the sheets in a vertical fashion on the right/left in LO/OO?
<bprompt> LO/OO?  what the?
<jussi01> Libre office/ Open office. Sorryu
<bprompt> Bundestrojaner1:   no timestamp?  it does for me
<bprompt> jussi01:    open office is a suite, not an app per se, are you referring to spreadsheets in Calc?
<jussi01> bprompt: yes, my apologies for the lack of clarity, its still morning here and I am only half way through my coffee :)
<bprompt> Bundestrojaner1:     but I think Xorg.0.log is your man
<gargoylesmiles> jussi01: just checking, is this feature currently available on MS Excel or other spreadsheet app?
<Bundestrojaner1> bprompt: doesn't contain xorg.0.log the log since rebooting?
<Bundestrojaner1> what about xorg.0.log.old?
<bprompt> hmmm
<jussi01> gargoylesmiles: not sure. It used to be available on apple, however they removed it. just the horizontal tabs are frustrating when you have about 50 odd sheets....
<bprompt> jussi01:    don't think so, nope
<jussi01> bprompt: thanks anyway :)
<bprompt> jussi01:    hmmm it sorta wouldn't be that great of a design to begin with, btw, keeping in mind that it is a spreadsheet
<jussi01> bprompt: It wouldnt be bad to have a list view of tabs/sheets for easire navigation
<bprompt> gnnn
<bprompt> hmmm rather =)
<bprompt> jussi01:   I gather now I know what you mean, you have over 50 or so, and you'd like to make big jumps over to another one
<jussi01> bprompt: yep
<bprompt> jussi01:     in Calc go to View > Navigator, then click on Sheets [+] icon
<jussi01> yeah, but that doesnt allow me to go to the sheet in question, just add a link into th sheet?
<bprompt> jussi01:    it doesn't?   it jumps to a sheet for me :/
<jussi01> strange
<bprompt> I simply double-click the sheet there
<jussi01> yeah, so that adds the link to the sheet to my current cell...
#kubuntu 2016-11-14
<Quicken2k> Anyway to update to the latest plasma?
<Ziberius> hello
<Ziberius> I have an ubuntu based distro that uses kde I'm guessing as far as my problem is concerned it's basically the same as kubuntu
<Ziberius> thing is if I connect a headphone I have to manually switch sound output to the headphone or sound is muted
<Ziberius> and vice versa
<Ziberius> any tips?
<user|61183> hello kubuntu team
<user|61183> can anybody help me to install wine on kubuntu
<teo_icKs> Hi, I have a problem on dual monitor configuration with my laptop.... Display configuration on System Setting figure out my laptop as primary display and my HDMI monitor on the left of my laptop screen... but when I start my laptop, atfter log in, I can't see desktop of my laptop if I not connect the HDMI. I see only a black screen.... and after connect the HMDI monitor descktop on my screen laptop back to appear... anyone can help
<teo_icKs> me to see what configuration file I can try to verify to see what happens?
<hateball> teo_icKs: are you on 16.04 or 16.10 ?
<hateball> teo_icKs: monitor configs are stored in ~/.local/share/kscreen/
<hateball> teo_icKs: also default 16.04 has a bunch of multimonitor bugs that behave better if you use the kubuntu backports ppa for a newer plasma version
<teo_icKs> I'm on 16.04
<hateball> teo_icKs: if you want to use ppa: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<teo_icKs> hateball: ok. thanks... I try to upgrade all with ppc/bakports
<teo_icKs> hateball: well... I upgrade my system using backports but problem remain.... when I disconnect HDMI monitor... laptop screen back black
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<arran> hallo
<arran> Can someone help me with the use of Quassel? I need other channels like trinity-desktop
<BluesKaj> arran, type /join #trinity-desktop in the server textbox
<arran>  /join #trinity-desktop
<arran> sorry. but where do I find the server textbox?
<BluesKaj> arran:  choose kubuntu-irc or whatever is at thetop of the list in the server box, then type in the chatname in the box beside your nick down below
<gyula0> sziasztok
<gyula0> van itt valaki aki tudna segiteni?
<marco-parillo> !hr
<ubottu> Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<assaaa> Hello guys! I have Nvidia GeForce 970 and had problem installing Nvidia drivers and even setting nomodeset, this is both in linux mint N Kubuntu
<assaaa> Should I download 16.04 LTS or 16.10?
<assaaa> Nobody?
<valorie> assaaa: that depends on what is most important to you
<valorie> stability and long-term support, or more current software
<assaaa> valorie, when installing drivers I got blackscreen
<assaaa> I got a thread here
<valorie> right, and I can't help you there
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<valorie> ubottu knows more than I do
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
#kubuntu 2016-11-15
<teledyn> is there a way to disable show contents of windows when moving?
<Hoffman> heya -- how do I receive a file via bluetooth?  I am sending it from my phone, and the phone says it is sending it, then nothing happens on the desktop
<frecano> hoffman, sometimes I have to restart the bluethoot app for make it work properly
<steves_> I have a DVD drive that with 16.04 and prior was able to detect DVD-R media.   I just noticed that the drive is not able to detect media with 16.10.
<steves_> The drive is able to read a CD (windowxp file system)
<steves_> has anyone seen this problem?
<steves_> I have a DVD drive that with 16.04 and prior was able to detect DVD-R media.  k3b  on 16.10 fails to detect the media
<steves_> Why might that be?
<deepee> hi anyone available plz
<hateball> deepee: ask away
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<deepee> right what it is i bought a cheap second hand laptop with win 10 installed, i decided to delete it and try my hand at linux so i have installed that but i keep getting a suspected bios broke when i start up machine
<hateball> deepee: Where do you get this message? From BIOS, or after Kubuntu has booted?
<deepee> before on the blackscreen
<hateball> deepee: Right, well is anything not working?
<deepee> i dunno like the os is on but not sure if all is running right wish i didnt delete win 10 as this is soo complicated for a small brain like mine haha
<deepee> if poss could someone penatrate my system have a look around see if all is running as it should please
<frecano> has anybody get working kde with ie?
<hateball> deepee: Again, is anything not working as expected?
<hateball> Otherwise just consider it a warning message and perhaps look for an updated BIOS for the machine
<deepee> everything seems to be running ok i think haha what you mean warning message? wonder who ive pissed off
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<deepee> hiya
<hateball> deepee: I mean the warning message the kernel is giving you about potentially broken BIOS
<hateball> deepee: Anyhow, as long as the system behaves as expected, just carry on :)
<deepee> haha ive deffo watched too many movies and thankyou hateball
<aniketh_> Ping
<aniketh_> I am using kubuntu 16.04. I want to upgrade my Qt5 to newer one
<aniketh_> is it possible ?
<aniketh_> current version is 5.5.1
<acheronuk> aniketh_: what exactly do you need the upgrade for?
<aniketh_> I am an upcoming dev for KDE :P
<aniketh_> I was trying to do a bug fix for kmail
<aniketh_> I was building it and encountered an error
<fractalzero> hi!people,i want to to enable fresh kde repo.kubuntu-backports dont work.its veeeeeery old)sorry for my bad english-i am ukrainian.
<fractalzero> how to enable fresh kde repo for ubuntu?
<fractalzero> 16.04
<chcknrub> i'm planning to switch from kubuntu to kde neon
<chcknrub> kde neon is based on ubuntu lts 16.04
<chcknrub> i recommend everyone to switch to kde neon..
<viewer|35936> I really need help. I have Kubuntu 16.10 on my laptop a everything worked. With external hdmi monitor too. But once I unplugged the monitor, then plugged it in again. And now it doesn't work without the external monitor. After login I have only black screen. Any ideas?
<viewer|90721> I really need help. I have Kubuntu 16.10 on my laptop a everything worked. With external hdmi monitor too. But once I unplugged the monitor, then plugged it in again. And now it doesn't work without the external monitor. After login I have only black screen. Any ideas?
<viewer|90721> Anyone please. I'm desperate
<bongfrog> I have been fighting multi monitor support for ages and now with a new skylake laptop (thinkpad)  it has gotten to the point that I might need to start to look for alternatives.    Does anyone have any sugestion to help ?
<keithzg> Huh, where is the shortcut definition for locking the session these days? I can't seem to find it in System Settings.
<keithzg> Ah, under "ksmserver"
<user|51619> hey quick question
<user|51619> what are the system rquirements for the
#kubuntu 2016-11-16
<user|51619> latest kubuntu
<mparillo> I have run kubuntu on a 1GB Netbook, but most people would say I was a glutton for punishment.
<teledyn> viewer|90721: maybe an issue with kscreen?
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm having difficulty connecting my BCM43124 to WiFi  (broadcom). I have rebuilt bcmwl-kernel-source with no luck. I have already followed ubottu's instructions at ! Broadcom
<kkerwin> Is anyone able to help?
<amichair> there seems to be a serious memory leak since the upgrade to 16.10
<amichair> the total RES is less than 2G, yet it shows 14G used + 3G swap (which was never used before), 36M buffers, 450M cache
<amichair> is this a known issue?
<amichair> any way to diagnose it?
<hateball> amichair: what process uses such memory?
<amichair> hateball: the total RES of all processes looks like around 2-3G
<amichair> hateball: does that mean it's a kernel leak? that doesn't appear anywhere?
<amichair> hateball: the system is hardly usable, thrashing all the time, will have to restart soon - is there anything i can check before that?
<hateball> amichair: what are you using to check? top?
<amichair> hateball: htop
<amichair> free -h agrees about the totals
<amichair> using 4.8.0-26-generic
<amichair> hateball: any ideas?
<hateball> amichair: Not really, no
<hateball> I can only say I don't experience the same thing
<amichair> hateball: ok, thanks. I'll have to restart every couple of days then, until it's fixed :-(
<amichair> like the good old windows 95 days
<hateball> heh
<hateball> amichair: and you've made sure it's not a plasmashell leak by just restarting that?
<amichair> hateball: wouldn't that show high RES for plasma process?
<hateball> amichair: sure
<hateball> but if *nothing* shows high memory, it's a starting point I guess?
<amichair> hateball: plasmashell using 108M RES
<amichair> hateball: It doesn't show up for any process, which is why I suspect it might be within the kernel
<aniketh_> http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-6-4-available-in-16-04-backports/
<aniketh_> Was following this tuts
<aniketh_> Is it possible that my system could break by using that backports ?
<hateball> Well, anything is possible. But I would say that most of us that use 16.04 have been running backports for months without issues
<hateball> aniketh_: a oneliner if you feel like using it: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<aniketh_> I know how to do. But wasn't sure if it would break my system or not
<aniketh_> Anyways will give it a try
<aniketh_> hateball: Thanks
<hateball> I am using it as we speak ;d
<aniketh_> hateball:  Cool :D
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<allamoox> Ho
<allamoox> hi
<acheronuk> hell
<acheronuk> hello even
<John__> Hello, I bought a new laptop with amd gpu and i'm confused about the current state of amd drivers. Can someone explain what are all these drivers, fglrx, ati, amdgpu, amdgpu-pro? I want the best recommended driver for performance
<chcknrub> The reason while linux can't be the desktop while android became a mobile desktop is because no money can be made out of it.
<chcknrub> 35"But love your enemies, and do good, and lend, expecting nothing in return; and your reward will be great, and you will be sons of the Most High; for He Himself is kind to ungrateful and evil [men]. 36"Be merciful, just as your Father is merciful.
<diego__> Hello.  I need help with my laptop.  It gets turned off when I unplug it, even though on full battery.
<diego__> I didn't know what component to report the bug on.  Thanks.
<valorie> diego__: that doesn't sound like a software problem
<diego__> Oh.  Okay.
<diego__> While I don't think the battery has run out, maybe it's not well connected or something.
<diego__> I'll explore in that direction.  Thank you.
<valorie> or it is a damaged connector which shorts something as it is pulled out
<valorie> I've had to replace the battery and the connector part of the cord both, in other computers
<diego__> It also misreads the charged level sometimes.
<valorie> if you can successfully suspend, you might check if that same thing happens if the laptop is suspended
<valorie> if so, it can't be the software; gotta be hardware
<diego__> I'll try that now.  Let's see.
<diego__> Actually it didn't turn off.  One thing that makes it difficult is that it's not consistent on when it does turn off.
<diego__> I'll be aware about when that happens and report.  Thanks a lot.
#kubuntu 2016-11-17
<marco__> hola
<marco__> alguien habla español?
<yoyo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<marco__> Ok, gracias
<FacuArmo> Hi guys
<FacuArmo> Is there someone online?
<relic> Is there anyway of creating 2 seperate Xscreens with 16.10?
<relic> not mirrored, and not one single screen on two monitors
<FireStriker> hi guys whats the system specs for kubuntu
<valorie> FireStriker: system specs?
<valorie> also not all of us here are guys
<FireStriker> well i use guys for everyone
<FireStriker> so im not just talking to all the men lol
<FireStriker> yea the system specs
<valorie> FireStriker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<valorie> "guys" doesn't feel very inclusive to me (female) -- I try to use people or folks
<user|89794> Hi. How to switch my second display to duplicate mode?
<hateball> user|89794: Do you mean you have an external display connected to a laptop and want to mirror?
<hateball> or 2 monitors on a desktop?
<user|89794> I have PC and 2 monitors
<hateball> user|89794: arranging your monitors on top of each other in the screen configuration should make them cloned iirc
<hateball> if you set them to same size
<hateball> If you are using an nvidia card with nvidia blob you probably want to use nvidia-settings to change this
<user|89794> Thank. I did it. I set same resolution for all and it work
<hateball> :)
<ChetManly> is the baloo broken in neon?
<user|243> hi
<hateball> ChetManly: elaborate
<ChetManly> hateball: what
<hateball> ChetManly: ugh, nevermind I didnt even read the last bit about neon
<hateball> !neon
<ubottu> KDE Neon ( http://neon.kde.org/ ) is a KDE project to package the latest stable and development versions of KDE software on top of an Ubuntu base. As it is not an official Ubuntu or Kubuntu project, please use #kde-neon for discussion and support.
<ChetManly> hateball: I hadnt realized I asked the question in the wrong channel
<ChetManly> new colors in client
<genetron> Hi
<genetron> How to have virtual desktop grid like Ubuntu? Any help?
<genetron> Anyone on?
<genetron> Hey
<hateball> !patience | genetron
<ubottu> genetron: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<hateball> genetron: do you mean to present all virtual desktops in a grid?
<genetron> Ok thanks. Yes hateball.
<genetron> Sorry for repeating.
<hateball> genetron: open krunner (alt+f2) search for effects
<genetron> Ok. Thanks.
<hateball> genetron: It should be in the bottom, window managment
<hateball> hmmm, the preview video function seems broken for me
<hateball> heh... videos are in mp4 and it appears this uses gstreamer... why isnt it ogg/theora or something :|
<hateball> Yep, that is indeed ugly.
<hateball> genetron: So the effects thing has preview videos, but you need to "sudo apt install gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly" to be able to play them
<hateball> It should be a dependency I think, or even better have the videos in a free format like ogg/theora
<genetron> That was something new. I will try for sure.
<hateball> genetron: once you have that installed, you can click the little red film reel thing
<hateball> easier to see if it's really that effect you want :)
<hateball> Now this is on 16.04 with backports ppa... can anyone running 16.10 confirm if it is the same there?
<genetron> Lots of stuff there.. m still exploring. I was talking about preview all virtual desktops in 2*2 Grid.
<genetron> Like ctrl+s in Ubuntu
<hateball> genetron: yeah I know what you mean, I dont recall which one it is tho
<hateball> atm I only use multimonitor without virtual desktops myself
<hateball> I think the effect is called "Exposé" or so?
<genetron> That's cool
<genetron> Okay. Since i don't have access currently, i will see soon. Thanks for suggestion hateball
<maxac> Hey, anyone there? I need help about migration KMail data.
<hateball> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<maxac> Ok, I upgraded Kubuntu 14.04 to 16.04 but that did not work very well - KMail could be used, but that was it, not Kaddressbook, no Korganizer and, among other problems that are of no concern here and now, KWallet only worked for 2 days and then could be started, but not used
<maxac> So now I deleted my /home date to set up a fresh and uncompromised system, and what I intend to do is to re-migrate my former user-data into this fresh set-up. Starting with PIM and later, my browser, cause I need KMail and Korganizer for work
<maxac> Problem is that I found out that I cannot simply paste the KDE4 config data into the KDE directories
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<beelthazad> heyhey
<BluesKaj> what's up ?
<maxac> The KDEUserWiki FAQs say that that can't be done unless you change the references in the config files, but I am simply lost with that: Which of those config files, which lines, which information ... HELL! I am quite feed up since somehow KWallet disappeared - with all the data in it.
<maxac> So, what I hope for is that there might be someone willing to coach me through these steps and helping me to avoid f***ing up the whole set up again.
<BluesKaj> maxac, system settings>account details>Kwallet , not available?
<maxac> In the past I got round with similar issues ... somehow managed them, but after years of using KDE Kontact, I must have stuffed my system with a lot of erroneous data
<maxac> Well, KWallet is fine now, on the fresh set up.
 * BluesKaj never bothered with Kwallet, or PIM, being a home user
<maxac> So I'll be able to use it - it offers itself for configuration - no problem. But how could the 'old wallet' disappear just like that? It had been working alright for two day ...
<maxac> Well ... no silver streak on the horizon for me??
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: me neither. although shoudl be pointed out that 14.04 -> 16.04 upgrade is not supported/advised against. sadly kubuntu can't turn of the upgrade notification as that is ubuntu controlled
<maxac> Anyway, I am past that upgrade problem. But I need to do a proper job in migrating my 'old' home data. Anybody got an idea where to get help?
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, my 14.04 to16.04 went well enough, but I wouldn't have noticed any problems with kwallet etc, anyway
<BluesKaj> maxac, separate / and /home partitions?
<maxac> Sure
<maxac> Too bad that it seems I must have made some mistake while backing up (which took nearly 4 days). No trace of my old wallet.
<Dr_Coke> Is anybody fully cooked in here?a
<hateball> maxac: I had the same issue when migrating
<hateball> maxac: the wallet itself should still be in like... ~/.kde/kwallet/ or so
<hateball> maxac: but you need kwalletd4 installed to open it iirc, to be able to export to kwallet5
<hateball> I just flipped a table and started fresh
<BluesKaj> Dr_Coke, do you have a support question or are you here to help ?
<maxac> Sorry, hateball, I am not with you. I can find various Wallet files, but the one with the old date cannot be found anywhere. Do I get you right that that problem is about Kwallet4 and 5?? What do I have to do to fix this, I mean, is it not too late?
<maxac> I can't  .... Ah. I just discover that libpam-kwallet4 and 5 are BOTH installed on my system. Is there a conflict or is it right?
<hateball> as I remember you need v4 of stuff to open old wallet, that can then be migrated to v5
<hateball> libpam-kwallet is just used to unlock the wallet when you login tho, you need other packages as well
<hateball> maxac: anyhow, the old stuff *should* be in ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet
<maxac> It is not.
<hateball> I can however see in my case that the wallet gets touched at bootup, possibly by libpam-kwallet4. however the wallet file itself cant be opened by the actual libkf5wallet5
<hateball> maxac: so what do you get from "find ~/ -name kwallet" ?
<hateball> ugh, it's kdewallet
<hateball> also my find syntax is wrong xD
<hateball> I have to go get coffee.
<maxac> Anyway, thank you for you help. But I have to go back to overdue work and must make another pass at this later. Enjoy your coffee, hateball.
<SpeCon> hello all
<SpeCon> i have a problem with my kubuntu / libreoffice
<SpeCon> is there any website like paste bin to show a screenshot
<SpeCon> because my english is not so good and i don't know how to explain my problem
<SpeCon> there is something wrong with the items / menu in libreoffice it shows me the background of my desktop background
<SpeCon> wich is pink
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SpeCon> ok
<SpeCon> hold on
<SpeCon> hmm i need to signup on imgur first
<SpeCon> http://imgur.com/gallery/TkBKh
<SpeCon> i think thats my upload can you check?
<marco-parillo> There is the pink background, but do you also have fuzzy icons?
<marco-parillo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1625595
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1625595 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Libre Office Icons unreadability on YY with Intel Drivers" [Low,Incomplete]
<dbrom> Anyone ising 16.04
<dbrom> using
<marco-parillo> I would guess most are. It is the latest LTS version. Are you having a problem?
<[Relic]> k16.10, is there any way to stop task manager from sorting alphabetically?  sorting settings are currently "by desktop" and "do not group" yet, everytime I open a 2nd or 3rd FF window from the same instance of FF it sorts them alphabetically rather than simply placing them to the right as it should.
<flo__> hello
<flo__> does anyone know a Volume Indexer To Index CD/DVD, USB and Local Drives?
<flo__> except Basenji
<plaked> hi
<plaked> hola
<plaked> alguien puede ayudarme
<plaked> can someone help me
<plaked> ?
<marco-parillo> Help you with what problem?
<plaked> i cant set up the led lights from my intuos  wacom
<plaked> actually im new to linux im trying and so far i like it, its hard to understand how konsole works but i think im doing fine so far
<genii> !cli
 * genii smacks the bot
<plaked> but i cant set up the leds from my intuos tablet and i cant find where to customize it
<plaked> also i dont know or i cant install cryengine in kubuntu, im running kubuntu 17.04
<plaked> so can someone help me please, im just trying to switch to GNU/Linux for real
<plaked> but i dont understand it as i wish right now, i mean i have just 1 week with it
<genii> Zesty ( 17.04) is not in official release until April 2017. Support for it will begin after it is released
<plaked> ok so it means i wont have my tablet functionallity 100 until next year?
<genii> plaked: You should probably install 16.04.1 instead ( Xenial ) and then return with specific questions we can help with under that release instead ( which is also a Long Term Support release and will be good to use for 5 years )
<plaked> everything else work fine, just i cant instal cryengine and i can make my tablet leds work or make it customize
<plaked> i cant downgrade kubuntu right?
<genii> plaked: If you want to keep 17.04 then you'll have to wait until April next year for help on any issues you're having with it.
<plaked> so that mean i need to reinstal it?
<genii> That's correct, there is no rollback or downgrade. a clean install is the only way to go to a lower version that what you have
<plaked> ok
<plaked> do you know where i can find some help to learn or understand linux
<plaked> ?
<plaked> better if its in spanish
<genii> plaked: For a general overview of linux, The Linux Documentation Project is  decent. For Ubuntu specific , the online user manual is suggested
<plaked> because some words or computer thecnisisms are hard some times
<genii> plaked: TLDP http://www.tldp.org/  For Ubuntu, try https://help.ubuntu.com/  and see if it offers the manual in the language of your web browser
<plaked> omg thank you so much
<plaked> i like kubuntu so far i hope i can stay in it from now on
<plaked> with out getting back to other OS
<plaked> thanx genii
<genii> Glad to assist :)
<plaked> :)
<genii> Also, Kubuntu-specific but likely only in English http://docs.kubuntu.org/
<plaked> i have a question
<plaked> is kubuntu same thing as ubuntu just with another desktop theme?
<plaked> cuz i cant find much things in the web but everything i red for ubuntu works in kubuntu
<genii> plaked: For the most part, yes. So underneath all of the *buntu ( Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu, etc)  all the same commands you can type in will be the same
<plaked> so just desk themes make the diferent
<genii> plaked: There are some differences between some of the *buntu because the Desktop Environment ( which you called desktop theme, but not really a theme) use different systems underneath. Like XFCE for Xubuntu, Qt for Kubuntu, etc
<plaked> i mean i am pretty sure they have their diferences but to understand when im looking for something in the web
<plaked> but most of softwares and commands are the same?
<plaked> also the way to install pakages?
<genii> plaked: Yes, you can use any package manager from any *buntu to install applications. Ubuntu uses Software Centre, Kubuntu uses Muon Discover. Underneath they are both using apt and dpkg
<plaked> another thing
<plaked> when i get .tar
<plaked> and when i go to the folder after unzipping them
<plaked> most of the time ./configure command, make, and make install
<plaked> never work
<plaked> why?
<genii> plaked: I will address your questions as i can, but please know I am at my work also, so some answers may be delayed
<genii> plaked: Whenever possible, avoid downloading the source code for some application which you want to install. The usual procedure is: search first in the package manager for it, install it from there.
<plaked> yes i understand, i am at work too, but i have some time while i wait for a rnder to come out
<plaked> so its better to look for them as an ppa?
<genii> plaked: If not available there, next, search Launchpad for a PPA ( Personal Package Archive ) from a reputable source, which is updated regularly
<genii> plaked: 1) Muon Discover/Software Centre if possible. These are already ported to *buntu and considered stable versions. 2) PPAs
<plaked> ok, thanx so much
<genii> If 1)  and 2) still does not have what you need, then you can find the source code and build it, but it should be compiled into a package which then apt and dpkg can install and deinstall if required. For this, it's best to read the Packaging Guide, which is not for the faint of heart
<genii> Packaging Guide: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<plaked> ok
<plaked> im glad i can found you today
<plaked> luv u <3
<[Relic]> Is it possible to get a plasma desktop on each seperate xscreen?
<genii> plaked: If you have other questions later, i am usually here on weekdays during work. I'm sure you can also find other knowledgable people here to help with specific questions or issues.
<plaked> thank you so much genii
<[Relic]> 16.10; I seem to be able to get nvidia to give me 2 xscreens, the mouse can go to the second screen and different wall paper, but can't seem to get the monitors to work independantly ever
<genii> [Relic]: By xscreen, please clarify. More than one X session ?
<genii> plaked: No problem
<genii> work, afk
<[Relic]> xscreen0 (one monitor) xscreen1 (other monitor) but sddm seems to create only 1 plasma interface and odd effects (click on one screen and the pop up creates in the other) if I don't just use xscreen0 for both monitors
<[Relic]> basically I don't use the 2nd monitor much but want it there seperately controlled for when I need it; worked in 14.04; but not since 15.x have I ever been able to figure out how to do it again
<[Relic]> I've looked at so many things about screen config, but can't see to figure out if there is any way to pull off 2 seperately functioning screens anymore
<plaked>  l
<dbrom> Hello all I am trying to use nomachine on 16.04 and it logs my computer out each time I try to use nomachine
<Yaiyan> How do I reset the X settings?
<Yaiyan> After trying to make my third screen actually work on KDE, I now get no more than a black screen on /any/ monitor if I try logging in
<Yaiyan> CTRL ALT F1 brings up a terminal still, so that's pretty much all I can play with to try and fix this
<Yaiyan> As an aside, is plasma still simply just to unstable for me to try and carry on using it with multiple displays like this?
<Yaiyan> Seems like every single time I unsuspend then something decides to not work
<teledyn> Yaiyan: you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<teledyn> Yaiyan: also if kscreen is causing issue you could try to stop it: sudo systemclt stop kscreen
<Yaiyan> teledyn, I"m trying that right now, cheers
<Yaiyan> teledyn, I can't try the latter command
<teledyn> it might not be a service.
<Yaiyan> After the first, I at least have a single display open; but I alt space doesn't work, neither does opening the menu (pressing on the K on the panel)
<Yaiyan> hmm
<teledyn> on one of my systems i just uninstalled kscreen
<teledyn> try removing kscreen  i think that's similar to issue i had
<teledyn> also look in /var/log/syslog to see if any error msg from kscreen
<Yaiyan> Nah, no errors in that logfile at all
<Yaiyan> At least, no recent ones
<Yaiyan> Well, this has somehow started working now
<Yaiyan> Unplugged two screens so I could open the nvidia settings
<greenrun> Is VirtualBox stable on Kubuntu 16 or are there persistent issues?
<valorie> works for me
<greenrun> Which versions are running?
<valorie> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<valorie> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.1.6-dfsg-2 (yakkety), package size 15003 kB, installed size 67308 kB
<valorie> I have the extension pack which lets you enlarge the window
<greenrun> Thx!
#kubuntu 2016-11-18
<PhishyCents> anyone know how ot host a irc server of of their own computer
<ilk> yeah ngircd
<ilk> its pretty simple
<ilk> sudo apt-get install ngircd
<ilk> then start it....  "sudo ngircd"
<ilk> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<teledyn> how to disable show contents in moving windows?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<t3chguy> is it possible to change the function of the Suspend button in the logout/shutdown prompt to Hibernation? Thanks
<Walex> t3chguy: you should have both to-ram and to-disk buttons there...
<Walex> t3chguy: teledyn: also ask in #KDE
<Yaiyan> Are there any improvements to multiscreen support between 16.04 and 16.10?
<Yaiyan> 'cause support in 16.04 is pretty dire :(
<R13ose> How do I upgrade kde plasma from 5.7.5 to 5.8.3?
<R13ose> quiet today
<goodtime> any idea how i can upgrade this os
<goodtime> Sysinfo for 'gilbert-Dell-System-Inspiron-N4110': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.5.5 on Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS (Xenial Xerus) powered by Linux 4.4.0-47-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz at 799/2900 MHz, RAM: 1546/5881 MB, Storage: 102/223 GB, 205 procs, 0.21h up
<goodtime> i tryed to apt-get upgrade
<goodtime> jnotta
<goodtime> notta*
<R13ose> goodtime: did you try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<goodtime> ahh ty
<goodtime> im updateing first
<goodtime> ty
<goodtime> R13ose:
<goodtime> forgot the command
<R13ose> any thoughts on my question?
<goodtime> didnt see it
<santa_> goodtime: if you want to upgrade your current kubuntu 16.04, you can do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade (or use the graphical package manager), if you want to upgrade your kubuntu to 16.10, see the release notes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<goodtime> just got here
<santa_> R13ose: plasma 5.8.3 is being worked on, we will have it for xenial and yakkety in the backports PPA's at some point
<R13ose> santa_: will can I upgrade to 5.8.x?
<R13ose> well*
<goodtime> good q and a
<R13ose> As I said, I am on 5.7.5 and want to move to 5.8 but unsure how to do that.
<santa_> R13ose: as I said it's being worked on, we will have it in the backports landing ppa soon (hopefully)
<R13ose> santa_: oh you mean 5.8 in general?
<goodtime> im gonna hold off then
<santa_> R13ose: for xenial, yakkety and zesty, yes
<R13ose> santa_: How do I know which one I am using?
<santa_> R13ose: in the kde menu Applications -> System -> Information Center (or something like that I have mine in Spanish) you will get full info about the Qt, Frameworks and Plasma versions you are running
<R13ose> well I don't see xenial, yakkety or zesty.  I see only numbers.  KDE Plasama Version: 5.7.5  KDE Frameworks Version: 5.26.0  Qt Version: 5.6.1
<Jens1112> hi
<Jens1112> how can you download kubuntu kde1?
<BluesKaj> R13ose, lsb_release -a will show OS version
<R13ose> oh, I am on yakkety
<santa_> R13ose: which is 16.10 so you should have "Kubuntu 16.10" in the kde info center
<R13ose> santa_: yes I do
<santa_> xenial = 16.04, yakkety = 16.10, zesty 17.04
<R13ose> santa_: I thought 17.04 was out next year.  Is this in beta?
<santa_> under development
<santa_> not even in alpha yet. and indeed, it's going to be release the next year
<Jens1112> santa_: can you tell me where you can download kubuntu 16.04 kde1?
<R13ose> thanks, I will wait
<santa_> Jens1112: "kde1" ? if you mean 16.04.1, just go to kubuntu.org -> download
<Jens1112> santa_: i already have done that. need to look out for kde version 1 in it
<santa_> ?
<Jens1112> santa_: there has been recently released a new version of kde version 1
<Jens1112> santa_: nvm its just an application run inside container called jriddell/kde1neon
<wojtex> hello
<wojtex> what's up guys?
<santa_> Jens1112: ah, ok. just for the record "KDE 1" is from 1998 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K_Desktop_Environment_1
<Jens1112> santa_: cool thanks
<user|80368> trying to install kubuntu 16.04 from dvd burned from iso windows 7 home preemium on toshiba laptop amd 64 bit
<user|80368> tried boot from disk would not install
<Smurphy> did it not install, or did it not boot?
<Smurphy> You need to burn it as bootable image...
<Merozey> what methods can be used to fix the application launcher if it crashes when adding widgets - particularly the 'system menu' widget. I cant find anything on google
<Merozey> anyone active?
#kubuntu 2016-11-19
<only1dcb> Hey all, I have a linux n00b question - re: updating / upgrading the installed OS version.  Is anyone up, and willing to help?
<krytarik> !ask | only1dcb
<ubottu> only1dcb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<only1dcb> I have an ASUS laptop with Kubuntu 14.10 dual installed w/ Win10.  I have attempted to update Kubuntu to 16.04, using apt-get update (& upgrade) and I have hit a wall, Konsole appears to be unable to resolve the URLs to download the appropriate packages.  Can anyone help me upgrade my existing OS without having to format the entire partition?
<krytarik> !eolupgrade | only1dcb
<ubottu> only1dcb: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<only1dcb> Thanks @krytarik
<krytarik> Sure.
<efm> krytarik: how is that relevant to upgrading to 16.04?
<krytarik> efm: Because 14.10 is EOL.
<efm> krytarik: but 16.04 isn't
<krytarik> efm: I suggest you read the original question again.
<only1dcb> krytarik: It took a lilttle bit of reading but it looks like I've been able to connect to the EOL sources, and things are progressing nicely.
<krytarik> Cool.
<only1dcb> Okay, so I was only able to update application data.  Attempting to apt-get update & upgrade both fail as they still cannot find the new sources.  I am looking at my sources.list, and it appears to have the EOL sources available, but the fail messages is: Failed to fetch old-releases.ubuntu.com for utopic.  Did I miss something?  I believe I was no
<only1dcb> t able to adequately add the old releases repositories to my sources...
<krytarik> only1dcb: Pastebin it for us?
<only1dcb> http://www.pastebin.com/0Vqj0GPV
<[Relic]> Anyone know what file the task manager settings are stored in?
<IrcsomeBot> <Kai Sen> Did you try to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<only1dcb> yeah, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed...  It couldn't find a new release.
<[Relic]> 16.04 to 16.10?
<dbrom> im trying to use rsync and ssh to move a fle to a remote server... each time i try it fails.. any ideas what works
<only1dcb> nope EOL 14.10 to 16.04
<only1dcb> preferably LTS...
<only1dcb> http://www.pastebin.com/0Vqj0GPV
<[Relic]> did you turn off dist upgrades in software sources?
<krytarik> only1dcb: Pastebin your 'sources.list' for us too, and we might be able to fix it.  Also, why are there so many Wily sources in there?
<only1dcb> http://www.pastebin.com/rLXNliU5
<efm> why is it trying to find unicorn and not xenial?
<only1dcb> Is that the issue? I needed to manually add the xenial repositorites?
<only1dcb> Based on the EOL faq it appeared that as long as I had the old releases source in there, the updates / and upgrades would take care of it.
<krytarik> only1dcb: Just replace the whole content with the template as shown on the wiki page, then replace "CODENAME" in it with "utopic", and then try again.
<only1dcb> sources.list has only the 4 sources listed now.  Ran through -update, -upgrade, & do-release-upgrade.  Still no dice.
<krytarik> Pastebin both again?
<[Relic]> even linuxquestions couldn't answer my question  :(
<only1dcb> Ill have to do this another day. I've run out of time.  Thanks for the effort anyays.
<krytarik> Alright, take care.
<[Relic]> Still trying to figure out if 16.10 can create 2 screens that are independant of each other.  in 14.04 it was pretty easy, create 2 xscreens with the nvidia settings and done, can't seem to get it to work in 16.10 though
<user|4400> I've just installed Kubuntu on my laptop, and I'm wondering how to get to a point where I can see and connect to wireless networks
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> should be nearly automatic....
<teledyn> am having issue with thunderbird under kubuntu 16.10.  the theme is stuck on dark
<teledyn> oh i fixed it.  it was in the Application Style -> Gnome Application Style settings
<sigma9172> hi all. any idea when plasma 5.8 will be ready to install? i see it has a ppa setup and the packages are being built successfully
<acheronuk> sigma9172: it will be ready when it is ready, and I hesitate on giving an ETA. It depends very much on how testing goes, especially on 16.04 where it needs a new Qt version with it. We are keen to ship is as soon as we can be sure we have a stable offering, so hopefully not too long
<sigma9172> acheronuk: is it likely that the 16.10 version will be released earlier, or do they have to come out together?
<acheronuk> sigma9172: my instinct says to do them at the same time if possible. as otherwise people who REALLY would prefer to remain on the 16.04 LTS, may be tempted to upgrade to 16.10 which is only supported for 9 months. however, I can't say for certain
<claycorn> hello
<oelewapperke> live cd does not appear to work correctly in virtualbox
<tarator> Did I already mention, that Kubuntu 16.04 is unusble? Kwin/Plasma/X11 crashes regularly and setting up a second screen doesn't work. This really makes this distribution unusable for endusers! Who decided to rollout this release? This is really a shame. 16.04 is the last version of (K)ubuntu which is landing on any of my computers. This is the worst version for years! Does anyone of the developers even use it for themselves?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> tarator, perhaps your comments will have more effect if you move them to #kubuntu-devel
<tarator> BluesKaj yes maybe. I'm gonna copy/paste it there... Thanks for your advice ;-)
<allamoox> Hello
<allamoox> I'm trying to install teamviewer
<allamoox> http://www.ubuntumaniac.com/2015/12/install-teamviewer-11-on-ubuntu-1604.html
<allamoox> I used this post, and few others from google
<allamoox> but I still got this error
<allamoox> http://pastebin.com/htpQMDC0
<allamoox> Any one can help me?
<allamoox> I tried to chmod  777 /the files in the pastebin
<allamoox> but still can't run teamviewe
<BluesKaj> allamoox, are you using wine?
<allamoox> BluesKaj:  no..
<allamoox> Do I need to install it?
<allamoox> I just installed ubuntu.
<allamoox> Im installing it now
<allamoox> ?
<BluesKaj> no don't use wine
<BluesKaj> allamoox, check this https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux/
<allamoox> ok
<allamoox> Ok thank you
<[Relic]> Is there some way of getting plasma 5.8 on 16.10? nothing that I have found seems to work at all, it still reads plasma 5.7.5, and most of what I have found for installing does nothing, is there a setting I am missing?
<BluesKaj> [Relic],  go to launchpad and find the staging-plasma, staging frameworks and staging-misc ppas
<BluesKaj> 0..
<[Relic]> so all three of those and nothing else?
<BluesKaj> [Relic], you can ask in #kubuntu-devel just to make sure
<[Relic]> ok
<[Relic]> just used to slapping in backport or a single ppa and being able to update
<[Relic]> join #kubuntu-devel
<JustTheDoctor> hello, is there anything i can do to amplify the volume of my laptop sound? i know its capable of going louder but the kubuntu sound stuff wont let me go any higher in max volume.
<DarinMiller> JustTheDoctor: What version of Kubuntu?
<JustTheDoctor> im using a livecd till a replacement hdd comes in, how do i find out which version i am using from konsole?
<DarinMiller> kinfo (Info Center)
<DarinMiller> alt-spacebar  then type "kinfo"
<JustTheDoctor> 16.04
<DarinMiller> JustTheDoctor: I don't have a 16.04 box ATM, but try right clicking on the volume control in the panel and select Audo Volume Settings
<DarinMiller> Hopefully you will see a Maximum Volume spin box.
<JustTheDoctor> i've already set the sound to maximum,
<JustTheDoctor> what i am having a issue with is i KNOW the laptop sound SHOULD be louder, but it isnt.
<DarinMiller> Yes, I understand but for some reason linux sound system cap the max volume which can be overriden.
<DarinMiller> Newer version of plasma have the feature I just described.
<JustTheDoctor> ohh
<DarinMiller> Let me see if I can find it in System settings.
<JustTheDoctor> not seeing that ;(
<JustTheDoctor> much thanks for your time
<DarinMiller> It's on the 16.10 iso if you want to give that a spin....
<DarinMiller> Ok, found the volume override.
<DarinMiller> Go into System Settings -> Multimedia
<DarinMiller> Select the audo volume option.  On the Output Devices tab, select your port.  On this menu you should have the option to set volume higher than 100%.
<JustTheDoctor> not giving me the option to advance past 100%
<DarinMiller> Ok, that option is probably in the pavu (pulse audio volume untility) that is downloaded separately in 16.04. Sorry, I could not remember when that change occured.
<JustTheDoctor> can you give me a root level apt-get install to install that utility?
<DarinMiller> sudo apt install pavu
<JustTheDoctor> thank you
<DarinMiller> np
<DarinMiller> wait sudo apt install pavucontrol
<JustTheDoctor> unable to locate package pavu
<DarinMiller> did this work for you?  sudo apt install pavucontrol
<dajomu> Hi
<dajomu> anyone here?
<valorie> we're here, but this is a help channel
<valorie> so how can we help, dajomu?
<dajomu> My problem is actually with 'buntu and digikam.
<dajomu> I have my photos stored on a NAS, which I can access with file brower and delete photos if I want. But this is not possible to do with digikam
<dajomu> any idea?
<hof> Hi guys
<hof> where can I report a bug for ubuntu 4.8 kernel?
<hof> basiclly I have a new XPS 13 laptop, dell. When I suspend (close lid) or run suspend command the laptop never wakes up again
<valorie> dajomu: you might ask in #digikam
<valorie> sounds like a permission problem
<dajomu> yes, but there is no answer on that channel.
<valorie> well, it's night in Europe
<valorie> try the list if you can't wait around
<dajomu> if it is a permission problem it is strange that I can delete file from the file browser
<dajomu> I am in Europe :)
<valorie> exactly
<valorie> right, but it's Saturday night!
<dajomu> not anymore. Sunday 4 minutes old
<valorie> heh
<valorie> ok
<valorie> anyway, the list is 24/7
<valorie> irc is only when people happen to be at their keyboards
<dajomu> what list are you talking about?
<krytarik> dajomu: There are two mentioned in their channel topic.
<dajomu> ahh
<dajomu> thanks
<Albertx> hi
<Albertx> Where download distro as livecd for installer interface windows .exe
<Albertx> for create partition
#kubuntu 2016-11-20
<valorie> Albertx: one installs next to Windows, not *in* it
<valorie> no .exe in linux
<valorie> Albertx: https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/ to download the ISO
<valorie> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Albertx> I need create partition linux ext , if the iso convert partition to ext
<Albertx> I have downloaded this last 16.04 y 14
<Albertx> :)
<valorie> you can use the liveDVD or liveUSB to partition as you like
<valorie> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<Albertx> ...
<Albertx> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Albertx> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Albertx> swap soul is visible in linux
<valorie> it is possible to use just parted too, I think
<valorie> !info parted
<ubottu> parted (source: parted): disk partition manipulator. In component main, is standard. Version 3.2-15build1 (yakkety), package size 45 kB, installed size 159 kB
<valorie> that might be cli only, not sure
 * valorie goes off to cook dinner
<canllaith> qwandor: hey stranger
<canllaith> although it's midnight where you are
<jefflinuxturner> Trying to install GTK themes on Kubuntu and I get the loading symbol going around and around and around.  Yay it's broke. lol.  But the window decorations loads just fine.  Anyone know how I can fix this issue?  Same in Linux Mint 18 KDE.
<t3chguy> is it possible to change the function of the Suspend button in the logout/shutdown prompt to Hibernation? Thanks
<zztopless> Does anyone know the switch to skip all duplicates (ie don't over-ride existing files/folders) when using 7zip from console?  Using the following to extract al 7zip files in a directory: find -type f -name '*.7z' -exec 7z x {} \;
<zztopless> I'm running 14.04 fwiw
<krytarik> zztopless: https://sevenzip.osdn.jp/chm/cmdline/switches/overwrite.htm
<user|59547> Hi, I am a newbie to KDE, I couldnt find Tamil Keyboard Layout in the system settings of Kubuntu 16.04, where as other Gnome based Ubuntu Variants has , Ubuntu, Ubuntu Mate, Ubuntu Gnome,  Can you help me out ?
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I wonder if that is a little package that has to be installed
<valorie> I know that we don't include langpacks on the ISO anymore
<krytarik> Pretty sure that's just a matter of *finding* the entry.
<valorie> user|59547: did you try System Settings...> Language Support > Install Languages
<krytarik> Don't confuse language packs with keyboard layouts.
<valorie> or easiest: alt+space, and then type language
<valorie> perhaps you have to have the langpack first?
<valorie> I was looking at http://askubuntu.com/questions/165637/how-do-i-enable-writing-in-indian-languages
<valorie> oh, they left
<krytarik> valorie: https://sources.debian.net/src/xkeyboard-config/2.18-1/symbols/in/#L1052 , in the package 'xkb-data'.
<valorie> indeed!
<valorie> good detective work
<zztopless> thanks krytarik
<zztopless> been googling in circles trying to find that, I'm guessing it works with .rar and .zip as well (eg: find -type f -name '*.rar' -exec 7z x -aos {} \;)?
<zztopless> Will find out when I try it after the 7zip files are finished :P
<claycorn> hi
<soma_> hi
<claycorn> hi there
<claycorn> kde user
<soma_> how's it goin?
<claycorn> im doing good
<claycorn> how abot yo?
<claycorn> you
<soma_> good
<claycorn> i love kde
<claycorn> <3
<claycorn> where are you from soma?
<soma_> from the us
<soma_> u?
<claycorn> im in sc
<claycorn> sa
<claycorn> sc
<claycorn> south carolina
<soma_> nice
<soma_> im in cali
<claycorn> where?
<claycorn> north or south?
<soma_> south, more central
<soma_> closer to san fran
<claycorn> i was stationed in san diego
<claycorn> navy
<soma_> right on
<soma_> ive never been, hear it's nice tho
<claycorn> sweeet town
<claycorn> desert storm vet i am
<claycorn> i love linux
<soma_> me too
<soma_> what distro do you use
<claycorn> kde 14.04
<claycorn> kubuntu
<soma_> cool
<soma_> i just installed mint this week
<claycorn> mint is very kind os
<claycorn> easy to use
<soma_> ya, i usually use ubuntu
<claycorn> male or female ?
<soma_> male
<claycorn> aqe?
<soma_> 25
<claycorn> what nade you take the great leap to linux?
<claycorn> made<
<claycorn> then windows
<soma_> hmm, dont remember
<soma_> i used to always use it in high school; i used to dual boot windows for gaming and linux for other stuff
<claycorn> your a smart pc user
<claycorn> i can tell
<claycorn> so am i
<soma_> thanks :)
<claycorn> i have 3 computers in my house
<claycorn> 2 desk 1 lap
<soma_> nice. i have 2 laptops
<soma_> need a new charger for one
<claycorn> compaq for kde
<claycorn> hp for windows
<claycorn> 2x
<claycorn> they are my children
<soma_> which version of windows
<claycorn> 7 &10
<claycorn> i love my computers
<claycorn> they love me
<claycorn> both hp desktops
<claycorn> on windows
<soma_> have you ever used a mac?
<claycorn> i have
<claycorn> used to own one
<soma_> nice
<soma_> ive always wanted one
<claycorn> too mch too own
<claycorn> price
<claycorn> used to  PC
<claycorn> freedom of os is my love of life
<claycorn> im a hippy
<soma_> i dig it
<soma_> not sure where i'd be without my pcs
<claycorn> groovy
<claycorn> i learned about linux at a local collage
<claycorn> played with many distros
<claycorn> like mint
<soma_> i spent a summer playing around with different distros, installing them on my pc
<claycorn> and ubuntu
<claycorn> kubuntu made me happy
<claycorn> the right one
<claycorn> kde
<soma_> i prefer the kde desktop over others, i find
<claycorn> as me
<claycorn> im on a free laptop thanks to kbuntu
<claycorn> kubuntu
<claycorn> wanna know how ?
<soma_> ya
<claycorn> my friend had a laptop broken with no charger  and bad win 7
<claycorn> abused laptop
<claycorn> in storage
<claycorn> i saved this live
<claycorn> of this laptop
<claycorn> win was gone
<claycorn> i put in kubuntu and a fresh charger
<claycorn> to save its life
<claycorn> pc love <3
<soma_> nice :)
<claycorn> psalways keep a cd of distro
<claycorn> for backup
<soma_> yep
<claycorn> you sound excited
<claycorn> or bored
<soma_> haha just tired
<claycorn> oh ok
<soma_> 1230 here
<claycorn> late here
<soma_> think i might head to sleep
<zztopless> sleep! it's only 7:30pm
<zztopless> pfft
<claycorn> hi zz
<soma_> gnite clay
<claycorn> bye
<claycorn> hi zz
<claycorn> zztopless?
<claycorn> hello?
<claycorn> no one here?
<claycorn> hello?
<claycorn> hi
<zztopless> hi claycorn
<zztopless> sorry, was getting mah dinner :D
<claycorn>  no worries
<claycorn> hello
<zztopless> and yeah, was kidding around re the time, I do realise the planet isn't flat etc :P
<claycorn> its round
<zztopless> and that I'm always going to be in the minority timezone wise lol
<zztopless> it's spherical really :P
<claycorn> where are you from?
<zztopless> Canberra
<claycorn> sa
<claycorn> sa
<zztopless> ?
<zztopless> Australia (it's the Capital city)
<claycorn> usa
<claycorn> usa
<claycorn> america
<claycorn> south carolina
<zztopless> ah cool.  thanks for trump btw :/
<claycorn> i didnt vote
<zztopless> ^@*&^$*&@
<zztopless> I mean I know south carolina was never going to go blue, but still
<claycorn> male or female yo?
<zztopless> Senate etc
<zztopless> male
<claycorn> you
<claycorn> im  a dude
<zztopless> I chose this nickname when i was 15, and it's stuck lol
<zztopless> yeah I'm a dude
<claycorn> age?
<claycorn> im 49
<zztopless> 32, you?
<claycorn> claycorn is my web name
<zztopless> That much I had worked out :P
<claycorn> i love linux
<zztopless> zztopless isn't my real name either, believe it or not :P
<claycorn> very much
<zztopless> I love my mum and my gf, I like linux :P
<claycorn> free os is the best
<claycorn> mum your aussy as heck
<zztopless> I actually use mint linux kde, but for most intents and purposes (such as asking for help on irc), it's identical to kubuntu
<zztopless> lol
<claycorn> i use kubuntu
<claycorn> kde
<zztopless> Brits say mum too, infact I believe all English speaking countries do outside of north america (ie us and canada)
<claycorn> we ssay mom here
<claycorn> in the south
<zztopless> I used to, until the whole sticking affiliate links in a few version back put me off
<claycorn> or momma
<zztopless> I'm pretty sure Mom is used everywhere in the US and Canada?
<claycorn> dilalecs in  the usa  differ
<zztopless> Yeah I get that, but I'm pretty sure that word is universal (ie Mum isn't used)
<claycorn> as much of  linux
<claycorn> os of the world
<zztopless> English accent and diaelects vary enormously in the US, it's pretty cool.  Here it's either broad (rural/exaggerated - think Steve Irwin - or General (most people living in cities, which is the majority of people)
<zztopless> a very small percentage have what's called a 'cultivated' Australian accent (the third kind), which sounds almost british (Geoffrey Rush)
<claycorn> my mum lives in perth with her hubby
<claycorn> a very nice chap
<claycorn> farmer mate
<zztopless> I still use Windows 10 a fair bit as well, I like the OS, just dispise the spyware/phoning home and ads built in to an OS one has paid for (not that I did - got a product key from the early access program)
<zztopless> Awesome!  Never been to Perth (want to), Western Australia has some amazing beaches
<zztopless> It's just soooo far away
<claycorn> i was in the navy
<claycorn> in japan
<claycorn> almost went to aussy
<zztopless> It's only ~ further to fly to south east asia, which makes for a much cheaper holiday
<claycorn> i did my time in asia
<claycorn> in the navy
<zztopless> awesome, haven't been to japan either
<claycorn> been there many times
<claycorn> sasebo
<zztopless> Singapore is my favourite city in Asia so far (went there for the 2011 F1 race for a week).
<zztopless> cool
<claycorn> been there also
<claycorn> very clean city
<claycorn> lots of girls
<zztopless> Being in the middle of Asia in an English speaking country, when it was cold here (Canberra is actually cold by Ausralian standards in September when we went)
<zztopless> yeah
<zztopless> great food in the food arcades
<zztopless> Hawker centers
<zztopless> We stayed in Little India (love Indian food).
<claycorn> miss that place
<claycorn> very much
<claycorn> sinapore
<claycorn> singapore
<claycorn> i love curry very much
<zztopless> Now that the Singapore and Malaysia races are two weeks apart, I'm planning on doing both next year, and doing a of week in Thailand in between (week in singapore as well).
<claycorn> races?
<claycorn> of what?
<zztopless> mmm, thai green curry and vindaloo (though getting a bit old to hanlde lol)
<zztopless> F1
<zztopless> Formula 1
<claycorn> i love green yellow and red
<claycorn> and i love to drink beer
<acheronuk> !offtopic-#kubuntu
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<zztopless> to be fair, so does just about everyone :P
<claycorn> your a kind  user
<claycorn> your running kde?
<zztopless> when i was in Singapore for the race in 2011, all the Brits and Americans that were there for it were complaining about how expensive alcohol is in Singapore, but it was similar to Australian pubs (we have a fairly high alcohol tax + people earn more so bars charge more lol), so it didn't bother me
<zztopless> yes, mint kde (basically the same as kubuntu) 14.04.  I find kde 5+ still isn't vmware (or virtualbox for that matter) freindly enough, pretty as it is.
<claycorn> im on kubuntu 14.04
<zztopless> native on as a vm?
<claycorn> my fave disrto
<zztopless> I still run windows as the host on my main pc
<claycorn> on full
<zztopless> and run mint as a vm
<claycorn> full boot on my laptop
<zztopless> on my home server, I run mint natively (finally got owncloud working)
<zztopless> cool
<claycorn> no dual
<claycorn> wanna hear  story?
<claycorn> a<
<zztopless> I'm also setting up plex, so I can stream my media from home when I'm elsewhere
<zztopless> sure, I like stories
<claycorn> this laptop was old and used to be tosssed to the dustben till  friend asked me me to fix it  bad charger chord  with a bad win 7 os i have the chord and a copy of kubntu
<claycorn> fixed
<claycorn> on my lap she is
<zztopless> nice
<claycorn> linux saves the day
<zztopless> ubuntu is great with drivers these days
<claycorn> indeeed
<zztopless> windows 7 almost always requires manually installing a bunch of drivers, even 10 still doesn't get everything (desktop or laptops) for machines that were built for win7 or earlier
<claycorn> it is
<claycorn> i have 3 pc in my house
<claycorn> 2 desktops
<claycorn> 1 laptop
<zztopless> I like lubuntu for really old/underpowered machines if you still want a gui desktop
<claycorn> i love kubuntu
<zztopless> I run fpsense for my routher/firewall (linux, based on freeBSD) machine, mint kde 14.04 for my web/file server and windows with a mint kde vm for my main workstation
<zztopless> oh and a dualboot of windows 1 and mint 14.04 on my laptop
<claycorn> sweet your a good geek
<zztopless> Well, I'm ok, you can Google how to do most things these days
<claycorn> yes i know how to do that
<claycorn> im am an old geek
<zztopless> I mainly wanted to make use of my 40Mbit upload speed of my home connection (and static IP), hence the machine running owncloud and plex (and because you need a lampp stack to run both, I'll set up a home gateway website at some point)
<claycorn> one laptop?
<zztopless> seems irc these days tends to scew middle aged and older :P  Kids with their facebooks and instagrams *shakes fist at change*
<zztopless> yeah, just the one and I remote desktop into my desktop when I use it
<claycorn> thats amazing
<zztopless> so unless i'm somewhere without internet, I don't really use the laptop's resources
<claycorn> wow
<claycorn> she must me a good laptop
<claycorn> be>
<zztopless> yeah, another reason I set up pfsense was to have more control setting up vpn access into my home network when I'm out.  I managed to set it up so that I can use steam in-home streaming from anywhere using the vpn connection (openvpn at first, now ppptp for less latency)
<claycorn> what got yo in to linux?
<claycorn> you,
<zztopless> not really, HP with an AMD A7.  8GB of ram.  Battery life is terrible (old battery, going to get a few spares)
<zztopless> I honestly can't remember
<claycorn> i worked at a  loacal collage leaned about linux
<zztopless> When cable first came to our street back in 2000, I learned how to use red hat as a router, that was probably the first, outside of a little bit at uni.  No wifi or free routers back then, just a cable modem with one ethernet port
<claycorn> learned
<zztopless> cool
<zztopless> I only did a year of an IT degree, then dropped out for a few years
<claycorn> my name is brian
<claycorn> linux user
<claycorn> hello
<zztopless> gotta run to the supermarket before it shuts, be back in a bit
<claycorn> get me a beer
<claycorn> please
<zztopless> lol
<claycorn> hello?
<claycorn> eloo hard
<HardFanKubuntu> Hello Everyone! Please, can anyone help me with this question:https://askubuntu.com/questions/851454/how-to-upgrade-kubuntu-from-16-04-to-16-10-using-kubuntu-16-10-iso-image-file
<teledyn> you want to upgrade ?
<HardFanKubuntu> yes from kubuntu 16.04 to 16.10, i have the iso for 16.10
<Smurphy> Is the latest plasma 5.8 backported to 16.10 yet?
<acheronuk> Smurphy: It is in testing
<Smurphy> 11cool. Thx :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Smurphy> yo
<BluesKaj> yo yo
<Eli2_> hi, can anyone tell me how to disable notification sounds on kubuntu 16.04 ?
<BluesKaj> Eli2_, syrtem settings>notifications>notifications> click on the button near the bottom: "disable sounds for all these events"
<Eli2_> BluesKaj, there is no such button
<Eli2_> i already disabled sounds for all sources i could find, but i still get that annoying pling
<BluesKaj> Eli2_,  which kubuntu version?
<Eli2_> BluesKaj, 16.04 with the backports ppa
<BluesKaj> ok you have a diffeent plasma version than I do, there used to be a setting that would mute all sounds in system settings>applications>launch feedback iirc
<Eli2_> plasmashell --version returns 5.6.5
<BluesKaj> "no sounds " or some such
<Smurphy> There is not. Just checked.
<Smurphy> plasmashell 5.6.5
<BluesKaj> ok , then I'm mistaken,  my memory fails
<Eli2_> if its not in the gui, is there any way to disable that via the console or a config file somehow
<Smurphy> It does not. 5.6.5 just has that removed IMHO
<Smurphy> It should be configuration under Event Notifications though. But it's for every entry.
<Smurphy> app
<BluesKaj> yeah , it takeds forever to turn of audio notifiers
<BluesKaj> off
<BluesKaj> but I'm running plasma 5.8.3 which does have the "disable sounds for all these events" button
<Eli2_> i already turned all of them off
<Smurphy> They brought it back.
<Eli2_> stuff that makes the sound is e.g. the popup when i exit amarok from the tray
<Smurphy> BTW - you installed from ppa ther 5.8.3?
<Eli2_> hmmm, didn't try restarting, brb
<Eli2> hmmm, that seems to have worked
<Eli2> weird
<BluesKaj> Eli2, I'm on 16.10 using staging-plasma and frameworks ppas
<Eli2> kubuntu 16.04 seems to be a very rough release
<Smurphy> Eli2: Nah. it works nicely. Even my kids 10/12/14 like it :D
<BluesKaj> Eli2, if you upgraded via the internet from 14.04 there may be some rough patches until you have all the new packages and point releases on 16.04
<Eli2> BluesKaj, i upgraded from 14.04 and it was the worst upgrade experience i ever had
<Eli2> i the end i just gave up and reinstalled
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, your kids probly never drank the MS kool-ade :-)
<Smurphy> They did. Only I refused to fix their computers running Windows (Viruses etc.), and whey these destroyed not only Windows and also their linux partition, they stopped using Windows.
<Smurphy> Learning by Doing :} *EviLGrinning*
<BluesKaj> :-)
<Smurphy> Thing is - their computers are not able to access the LAN while under Windows. So completely on an Enclave LAN.
<Smurphy> And they hate not being able to listen to music etc.
<Smurphy> :}
<BluesKaj> Eli2, did you have separate / and /home partitions when you rinstalled?
<Eli2> luckily
<Eli2> just formatted /
<Eli2> tbh i was very close to just restoring the backups or switching to debian testing
<Eli2> probably would have gone with debian, because the reason i upgraded in the first place was that i wanted a newer gcc
<BluesKaj> was thinking about all the config files in the tansition from plasma4 to 5 caused some problems for my setup when I upgraded via thenet
<BluesKaj> those problems caused me to upgrade to 16.10 tbh
<Eli2> maybe a more prominent warning about upgrading to 16.04 would be nice
<BluesKaj> but I'm a home user , this isn't a production machine
<BluesKaj> Eli2,well a lot of the problems are hardware dependent too
<Eli2> never had problems with it
<Eli2> this machine has a very long history on ubuntu
<Eli2> switched to kubuntu with 14.04 because i did not like the direction unity is taking
<BluesKaj> yes , but some releases are worse than others when it comes to HW
<Eli2> i am pretty sure my issues were not hardware related
<Eli2> i think i ran the xenial hardware enablement stack on 14.04
<user|75085> I'm in the Xenial Kubuntu Live Lightdm login screen and thought I could login as "guest" (w/o password) but this won't work!
<user|75085> Any other user/passw combinaations ?
<BluesKaj> leave them blank on live media
<Gavinjb> hi all
<acheronuk> user = kubuntu pw= blank I think?
<user|75085> OK, I'll try this...
<BluesKaj> thought autologin was default on live media anyway , I haven't seen a login page on them
<user|75085> blank+blank fails, Ubuntu+blank ffails, kubuntu+blank ffails
<user|75085> I have access to the Alt+Ctl+F1 console, although I have to login there too.
<acheronuk> let me test
<acheronuk> on 16.04 Xenial here, live session will log in with the live session user and a blank password
<user|75085> Thanks!
<BluesKaj> so user ?
<18WAAS6FI> hello how to set double click for opening files single click for selecting?
<18WAAS6FI> keyboard and mouse double click
<valorie> oh, that's in systemsettings
<valorie> ha, when I used krunner (alt+space) and typed click -- System > Mouse
<sintre> anybody know good emulators that work in kubuntu
<sintre> game emulators that is like old school nes sega genesis ect.
<sintre> lil nintindo thing is cute , but i aint using a 2 foot cord , plus can't buy em anywhere anyways
<valorie> sintre: have you checked out what is available in Steam?
<valorie> loads of games are available without emulating
<sintre> pretty much nothing
<valorie> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<sintre> free t play that is
<sintre> i have steam installed
<sintre> use it to play robo  craft
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yep lots of great games on Linux
<sintre> great games yes , but most played popular/ no
<sintre> not gonna be able to magicly make games designed for windows to run in linux
<sintre> wish that were the case though
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We have a ton of popular games
<sintre> plus mos t"good" linux ported games are all pay to play
<sintre> atm
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Dying Light, BioShock Infinite, Shadow of Mordor
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The metro light game series
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Those aren't pay to play
<sintre> i'll look into those , got a new computer last month
<sintre> as older/new one got fried in lightning storm
<sintre> operation get get rid of windows ten had to be done
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Even more with Humble Bundle
<sintre> but had a nightmare disesmbly
<sintre> but put a ssd and now configuring kubuntu on it peice by peice
<sintre> well its  2 ghz 4th gen i3
<sintre> currently only 4 gigs of ram
<sintre> and a intel integrated 5500
<sintre> nbudget notebook needed on the fly
<sintre> but if i ever get my refund from dell
<sintre> it'll have cost me 310
<sintre> so damn good deal for specs imo
<sintre> if i get my refund the asian outsource customer care people keep saying 3-5 days over and over for last three weeks lol
<sintre> i think they just wanted to wait till i couldnt ask for full refund , i'll see this week
<sintre> or they can deal with my cc company
<sintre> seems to play quake knock off fine with like 10 bots
#kubuntu 2017-11-13
<user|82419> oh okay
<user|82419> Do you have any help for fixing this taskbar setting
<valorie> I don't think I entirely understand the issue, user|82419
<DaneGeld> Hi again. Right. I now have Kubuntu 17.10 installed from fresh, and it IS broken - at least, something is, even if the whole thing isn't.
<DaneGeld> This is what is coming up in my dmesg when Plasma tries to start:
<DaneGeld> [  598.416092] plasmashell[1559]: segfault at 0 ip abb12f74 sp bfb44c24 error 4 in nouveau_dri.so[ab62a000+b03000]
<DaneGeld> Is there any way I can change my graphics driver for something generic, rather than using nouveau?
<valorie> well, nouveau *is* the generic
<valorie> but sure, you can have a better driver
<DaneGeld> oh. bum.
<valorie> !driver-manager
<valorie> err
<valorie> !drivers
<valorie> pfff
<DaneGeld> I'm not sure what the problem is - whether plasmashell is crashing because of nouveau, or whether nouveau is crashing and taking plasma with it.
<valorie> probably the latter
<valorie> but I'm not very good with this stuff
<valorie> let me see if someone more expert is about
<DaneGeld> I have never used the bot in here, how do you find out what it knows?
<valorie> I should know, but basically stab in the dark
<DaneGeld> :D
<DaneGeld> !driver
<DaneGeld> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<valorie> are you running nvidia?
<valorie> I am, but can't recall what I did to make everything cool
<valorie> if you have krunner you can type alt+space and then when it pops up, drivers
<valorie> and get into systemsettings
<viewer|55156> how to enable/disable ssh
<viewer|55156> anyone here
<Y0Y0> systemctl restart sshd
<lordievader> Good morninig
<lordievader> morning even
<marc__> hi, please, how can I remove the trash and files icon from the desktop?
<lordievader> All, or just those?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<EvilRoey> hihi
<EvilRoey> can anyone help me with this? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1034909  <-- I'm stuck at the part the original poster is, not knowing how to obtain the WEBDAV server's .pem
<mr-rich> Kununtu 14.04. / is 100% full (50GB). Primay culpret is /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/. What is safe to delete?
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, run sudo apt autoremove && sudo apt autoclean
<BluesKaj> or apt-get if you prefer
<shevchuk> Hello. What is the preferred way to update plasmoid which was installed with Get New Widgets -> Download New Plasma Widgets? I've just tried to install the new version the same way, restarted plasma with `kquitapp5 plasmashell && kstart5 plasmashell`, but plasmoid seems to be the old version. Running Ubuntu 17.10 + Plasma 5.11.3 via kubuntu-backports ppa.
<shevchuk> never mind. i've added `old` suffix to the dir name of the plasmoid in `.local/share/plasma/plasmoids`, then installed new one as usual, restarted plasma and got updated widget working. old one dir can now be deleted
<pan> Hi guys!
<Guest22985> Just installed Kubuntu!
<Guest22985> On the dashboard launcher, the background is not blurred but black. Compositing os active. How do I fix that?
<Guest22985> Thanks for all help!
<Guest22985> I meaned "compositing IS active."
<esc0b4r> olá
<MrJonny> Hi Guys, I installed Kubuntu 17.10 last week. About KDE says 17.10 but /etc/os-release says 16.04.3
<viewer|93293> Hi! Does the Kubuntu team plan to adopt the kernel 4.14 in the Kubuntu 17.10 backports PPA?
<MrJonny> viewer|93293, I doubt it but you can get it from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.14/
<Majorana> But then I won't receive the Ubuntu specfic changes / updates :-/
<MrJonny> Thats build for ubuntu
<MrJonny> hits in the url :)
<Majorana> Okay, but is there a PPA so that it would be enough to run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade in order to update the kernel?
<Majorana> As I see it, I have to check for updates myself and then to download  and install the debian packages manually
<BluesKaj> MrJonny,  lsb_release -r will show your OS
<MrJonny> BluesKaj, yeap 16.04, how's this happened, just checked the install USB and it says 17.10
<MrJonny> Majorana, yeah no other way.
<MrJonny> Majorana, why do you need newer kernel?
<MrJonny> BluesKaj, how well does 16.04 upgrade to 17.10 like? can't be bothered to reinstall again, and reset everything
<MrJonny> BluesKaj, also about kubuntu says 17.10 how odd.
<Majorana> MrJonny, it offers Suspend-To-Idle for some laptop models, which I would like to use
<MrJonny> Majorana, aw ok, not been backported yet? Your'll just have to dpkg only way.
<BluesKaj> MrJonny, did you start from a clean partition and autoinstall the OS ?
<MrJonny> BluesKaj, yeah completely wiped due to use of LUKS
<MrJonny> BluesKaj, could I have gotten dodgy ISO downloaded via HTTP?
<BluesKaj> yeah, but 16.04 , perhaps you were looking for a LTS?
<Majorana> MrJonny, what do you mean exactly?
<MrJonny> BluesKaj, I've made a oops, was SSHed in to server haha
<Majorana> That once happed to me too :-D
<BluesKaj> ahh
<MrJonny> Majorana, yeap soon happens lol
<MrJonny> Majorana, so with newer kernels there's no PPA, just that website that ubuntu provide. Backport is when a fix gets backported to a LTS kernel like 4,4,
<Majorana> I see, so I will wait for 18.04
<Majorana> it ain't too importend to upgrade now
<MrJonny> Majorana, whats wrong with dpkg -i the files?
<Majorana> MrJonny, maby I will write myself a python script to update the mainline kernel automatically, but I definitely won't do it manually (on a weekly basis)
<MrJonny> Majorana, might be worth googling, might be a script already out there :)
<MrJonny> Majorana, https://github.com/mtompkins/linux-kernel-utilities
<Majorana> MrJonny, Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> Jonas was removed by: Jonas
#kubuntu 2017-11-14
<keithzg[m]> Hrmm how does one reassign Meta/Super to something other than the application launcher?
<keithzg[m]> Wanting to remap the "Windows key"---actually in place of the capslock key on this laptop---to call up KRunner, but I can't actually set it in System Settings; the application menu pops up when I try and set it, and I can't seem to find where to disable that!
<Dragnslcr> keithzg[m]- what version are you on?
<Dragnslcr> Speaking of which, did anyone else not get any kind of notification for 17.10? I have my sources config set to notify me on normal releases, but I haven't gotten anything.
<keithzg[m]> Dragnslcr: Yeah, I also didn't get any notification for artful, although on my main desktop at home I did manually trigger the upgrade, and on my laptop (which is the computer in question for me here) I had to bootstrap it from the LTS via do-release-upgrade before it'd actually boot, haha
<Dragnslcr> My desktop is 17.04, and the Meta key doesn't bring up the application launcher
<Dragnslcr> I use it for switching virtual desktops
<keithzg[m]> But yeah, I'm running Kubuntu 17.10, plasma-desktop 4:5.10.5-0ubuntu1
<Dragnslcr> Maybe it's new in 17.10
<Dragnslcr> I thought I read complaints online about how you couldn't have just the Meta key as a shortcut
<keithzg[m]> It's relatively new, but should probably have snuck in by 17.04? https://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2016/08/modifier-only-shortcuts-available-in-plasma-5-8/
<Dragnslcr> Dolphin gives me "KDE Frameworks 5.31.0" "Qt 5.7.1 (built against 5.7.1)"
<Dragnslcr> plasmashell is 5.9.5
<Dragnslcr> Meta-only doesn't seem to work for me in System Settings -> Shortcuts, so maybe it didn't make it in until 17.10
<keithzg[m]> Naw meta-only still doesn't work for me in System Settings -> Shortcuts in 17.10, so it didn't make it into 17.10. Doesn't mean meta doesn't work as a shortcut, it's just hardcoded to the same behaviour as if someone had ksuperkey installed.
<keithzg[m]> Hence you have https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/55udc1/how_do_i_stop_the_meta_key_from_opening_the/d8epzzj/ and such and the solution is disabling it in ~/.config/kwinrc manually. Which is all well and good, but I don't want to disable it, I want to remap it
<Dragnslcr> You probably can if you edit the right config file
<Dragnslcr> I don't know offhand where the keyboard shortcuts are stored
<Spiffyman> I just installed Kubuntu 16.04. how do I get the super key to open the menu. I thought it was the default in plasma 5.8
<Dragnslcr> Spiffyman- does 16.04 have Plasma 5.8?
<Dragnslcr> !info plasma-desktop xenial
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1575 kB, installed size 7751 kB
<Spiffyman> Dragnslcr: pretty sure that's what i'm on
<Spiffyman> yeah. 5.8.8
<Dragnslcr> !info plasma-desktop xenial-backports
<ubottu> Package plasma-desktop does not exist in xenial-backports
<Dragnslcr> Spiffyman- check K Menu -> System -> Info Center
<Dragnslcr> That will tell you your Kubuntu version and Plasma version
<Spiffyman> oh
<Spiffyman> well then. 5.5.5
<Spiffyman> I guess that explains it...
<NoCode> Hi, what's the default kubuntu desktop manager for 16.04?
<NoCode> SDDM?
<NoCode> Could I "sudo dpkg-reconfigure sddm" to bring it back to default if that's the case?
<IrcsomeBot> victorsnk was added by: victorsnk
<IrcsomeBot> <victorsnk> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <victorsnk> Anybody can help me?
<valorie> @victorsnk, help with what?
<valorie> NoCode: SDDM starts things up; kwin is your window manager
<NoCode> Sorry, meant SDDM
<IrcsomeBot> <victorsnk> I would like update my kernel but I’m not sure that I will be a good idea
<IrcsomeBot> <victorsnk> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/EsK3c1q0/file_3652.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <victorsnk> Maybe it will has errors ...
<IrcsomeBot> <victorsnk> Normali when I starts my computer I need to do this konsole steps for that my laptop dectects my 4G integrated card
<IrcsomeBot> <victorsnk> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/R0cwbJOi/file_3654.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <victorsnk> Maybe, if I update my kernel, this problem will be solved?
<hateball> IrcsomeBot: hard to say when we dont know what that script even does
<hateball> upgrading your kernel outside of the ubuntu repos is unsupported, just so you know
<hateball> but there's no harm in trying, you can always revert to an older kernel
<hateball> also, why am I hilighting the bot :|
<AtuM> I'm having a problem with my gpu i915 after upgrading 17.04 to 17.10 - my screen is twitching and sometimes everything freezes for a couple of seconds...
<AtuM> a big upside to the upgrade is the fact that my wireless module now works without the need to reset the wifi stack.. atheros killer is really a nerve killer :D
<hateball> AtuM: suppose you could have a look at the compositing settings, opengl 2 vs 3.1
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Guest28051> 大家好
<Guest28051> 现在睡觉没有
<Guest28051> 啊
<Guest28051> 有人没有
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> !language
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DGUERRERO, bot won't trigger via telegram
<sd23> hello
<threebar> hello
<user|17921> Hi my name is Billy and I just got kubuntu loaded to my pc
<mas886> Hey, is anyone else having problems with the latest Skype version on the latest Kubuntu? auto-login with kdewallet doesn't seem to work anymore.
<mas886> And I would like to avoid installing gnome-keyring
<CoJaBo> When will Kubuntu 17.10 get the newfirefox?
<keithzg[m]> CoJaBo: It should be available relatively soon. Looks like 56 landed in the repos about 5 days after Mozilla released it.
<CoJaBo> ugh, almost a week <_<
<keithzg[m]> Well, that did straddle a weekend :P
#kubuntu 2017-11-15
<valorie> CoJaBo: keep in mind things are tested before release
<valorie> we don't just put untested stuff into the archive
<CoJaBo> valorie:  the installer didn't give that impression lol
<valorie> CoJaBo: we tested and so did others
<valorie> however, more testers are always need
<CoJaBo> valorie: If you install to a drive other than the first, it nukes the first drive btw
<valorie> well, I did that
<valorie> and my main install was *NOT* nuked
<valorie> on this very machine
<valorie> the installer is not our software
<valorie> so lots of people are testing it
<valorie> I have not heard of anyone else experiencing what you describe
<keithzg[m]> CoJaBo: You should definitely search https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity for the problem you encountered, and comment with helpful details on an existing issue if there is one and create a new one if there isn't.
<valorie> thanks for beating me to saying that, keithzg[m]
<keithzg[m]> :)
<valorie> bug reports are valuable
<valorie> and appreciated
<CoJaBo> Not sure exactly what I did, but it overwrote the bootloader at least
<CoJaBo> I was trying to do a custom install, but with LVM; and it kept crashing
<valorie> did you try grub-repair?
<valorie> !grub-repair
<valorie> err
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<valorie> the restore grub link above, CoJaBo
<CoJaBo> valorie: It was a Windows install
<trie> https://youtu.be/z1PVeiH_yXs
<trophy> https://youtu.be/jWHuFuuYHso
<trophy> ^ YouTube :: The Ultimate Red Pill :: Duration: 01:18:12 :: Views: 194,265 uploaded by EstelleNation :: 5,044 likes :: 893 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<trophy> Beautifully produced work of truth.﻿
<moon8782> The Holocaust narrative is protected by law in 24 countries or whatever it is to keep us from saying openly, "Hey, it's the Jews!" See "Slowly Boiled Frogs" on channel ladyloverlyf5. That history teacher spells it out. The victimizers have mastered the art of playing the victims.﻿
<oerheks> moon8782, wrong channel dude
<civilIp> "Lord God, give us the strength that we may retain our liberty for our children and our children's children, not only for ourselves but also for the other peoples of Europe, for this is a war which we all wage, this time, not for our German people alone, it is a war for all of Europe and with it, in the long run, for all of MANKIND."  | https://youtu.be/jWHuFuuYHso | 200,000 views in <2 months | Banned in CH, AU, DE, +
<lordievader> Good morning
<jmid> Everything I was told was a LIE...|| CENSORED IN DE, CH, AU, ... || https://hooktube.com/watch?v=jWHuFuuYHso || The Ultimate Red Pill || "Th truth is *all* that matters"
<OwenBarfield> yes
<keithzg[m]> Hmm I don't remember how to disable the silly notifier that tries to get me to install Flash for the sake of Firefox.
<keithzg[m]> Oh, there we go, right-clicking got a "never show this again" option, not sure how I didn't see that before, hah
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ambient> Anyone home?
<ambient> I tried to update and got the following: https://pastebin.com/Pd1mhGWF
<ambient> How to rectify?
<ambient> Anyone home?
<rgb-one> Hey
<ambient> Woek up to this error code I cannot get rid of: https://pastebin.com/jvdaYQ1d
<ambient> I looked it up and there seems to be no way to get rid of it
<ambient> short of reinstalling
<ambient> I rebooted many times, despite what the message says, it will not go away
<rgb-one> ambient: It has something to do with the application drbdlinks
<rgb-one> maybe try reloading it?
<ambient> rgb-one, I uninstalled and reinstaled it
<ambient> I purged and put it back in
<ambient> nadda
<ambient> I think it has something to do with systemd
<ambient> I can't wait until other distros get the 4.10 kernel so I can leave Ubuntu
<rgb-one> Something to do with the service file maybe
<ambient> Something to do with Ubuntu
<ambient> : - D
<ambient> Birds fly in the air and Ubuntu breaks
<IrcsomeBot> eL_Nino_Loco was added by: eL_Nino_Loco
#kubuntu 2017-11-16
<keithzg[m]> CoJaBo: Just ran an update on my computer and happened to check out Firefox for something, if you haven't noticed already apparently 57 has hit the repos :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<Guest55371> hello
<lordievader> o/
<Guest55371> what is this
<Guest55371> 这是啥啊
<lordievader> Looks like a bunch of unicode characters to me.
<Guest55371> —-—
<Guest55371> What is this software for?
<lordievader> What software?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<victor___> fala douglas
<douglas__> koé vitin
<BluesKaj> !pt | victor___
<ubottu> victor___: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<BluesKaj> douglas__, ^
<victor___> ¬/join #ubuntu-br
<austin> Is Unreal 4.17 the latest build for Linux?
<victor___> join
<ubsafder> how can i revert to olf firefox ?
<ubsafder> i upgraded and the new firefox lost all my plugins
<ubsafder> i have to say it is getting me quite mad
<valorie> pfff, already left
#kubuntu 2017-11-17
<mh> hi everyone, I'm having a problem with wifi card Broadcom Limited Device [14e4:43c3] (rev 04)  and need some advice on installing driver
<mh> the wifi doesnt work & does not show in ifconfig but is visiable when I use lspci -nn
<valorie> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<valorie> mh^^^^
<gammamaxx> anybody on?
<gammamaxx> new to irc just checking out anything i can find
<jm_> ...
<jm_> what this?
<lordievader> Good morning
<OOPMan> Hey all
<OOPMan> I upgraded to 17.10 from 17.04 and it seems like all my fonts are being rendered larger than before
<OOPMan> I check my Font settings and the Scale Display section and it seems like nothing there has changed tho
<OOPMan> Anyone else experienced this?
<hateball> OOPMan: in what apps?
<hateball> Qt, GTK, web?
<aiena> Suppose I want to add a language for a keyboard but not change the whole system language e.g. keep everything english but add German as a layout for typing a bit of German is it possible?
<aiena> *English
<aiena> hmm found it thanks.
<OOPMan> hateball: Qt mostly
<hateball> OOPMan: Sorry I dont really have any idea :(
<hateball> I run default pretty much everything, and I have had no issues upgrading
<hateball> I've changed look&feel to breeze black, that's it. no manual theme tweaks etc
<Shibe> what plans does kubuntu team have for 18.04?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<johnathon> h
#kubuntu 2017-11-18
<ross_> I'm having trouble with NickServ.  Is there a way to reset your password?
<krytarik> ross_: See "/msg NickServ help sendpass"
<jonathan_x> My firmware raid kept failing in Linux (and not in Windows) but maybe something was wrong with the sata cable after all. I hope.
<jonathan_x> Bought a second hand "raid set" sata cable but maybe I got scammed.
<jonathan_x> Lots of people willing to sell you bad stuff in the hopes that you will only find out when it's too late.
<jonathan_x> My second hand experience hasn't been good at all as of late... :(.
<Guest39316> is gvim available for kde distros?
<jonathan_x> I have a dmraid that I'm trying to copy information off but the array starts malfunctioning (in linux) after a few hundred gigabyte.
<jonathan_x> Any advice?
<jonathan_x> The way this goes I have to reboot 10 times in order to copy 2000GB.
<jonathan_x> :p.
<jonathan_x> There is consistently one disk (the first) that starts failing (completely) but I don't think anything is wrong with it.
<jonathan_x> I can't even send smart commands to it now.
<jonathan_x> I could try to clone it in Windows though but that seems not such a great idea...
<miroslavrd> hi
<miroslavrd> this is me testing kubuntu
<miroslavrd> so, bye
<IrcsomeBot2> sashkevich was added by: sashkevich
#kubuntu 2017-11-19
<removed> Greetings!
<removed> http://birthofanewearth.blogspot.com/2017/11/female-doctor-working-in-germany-warns.html
<removed> A Female Doctor Working in Germany Warns the World
<removed> What a potent article!!! This is what organized jewry has done to Germany.
<removed> Jeanice says her blog has received over 5 million hits.
<IrcsomeBot2> Czlek was added by: Czlek
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<d-fish> Morning!
<d-fish> Looks like a nice and cloudy day out
<BluesKaj> still dark here
<d-fish> I learned that the Application Dashboard can be snapped around like normal window. Windows key once to open it, then Windows-Left and it snaps to only cover the left hand side of the screen.
<BluesKaj> d-fish, it's called the Kmenu in kubuntu , dashboard is ubuntu
<d-fish> Ah. I'm using KDE Mint right now
<BluesKaj> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<BluesKaj> well then if you want mint support read above
<legodude> hi folks, trying to upgrade to 17.10, getting "error during update" message that says network connection not working
<legodude> using 17.04
<legodude> not seeing any erorr mesage on teh console
<legodude> so I'm somewhat at a loss for what it is having trouble with
<BluesKaj> legodude, make sure you delete any ppas from /etc/apt/sources.list.d except for browsers like chrome, then update your existing packages before upgrading to 17.10
<legodude> I've done that
<BluesKaj> are you on ethernet or wifi?
<legodude> well, looks like I had to remove a canonical ppa
<legodude> thanks
<BluesKaj> ahh, ok
<legodude> I left that one alone originally
<BluesKaj> yeah they'll interfere with the new repos
<legodude> looks like it has been in there since maverick, so I'm surrpised that caused problems
<BluesKaj> threre's always a first time
<clemens_> Hallo
<BluesKaj> hi clemens_
<clemens_> does someone now hoe to set up an irc server on kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> clemens_, this is the closest search result I can find https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-irc-server-on-ubuntu-14-04-with-inspircd-2-0-and-shalture
<sjs> hi
<clemens_> BluesKaj: thanks
#kubuntu 2018-11-12
<IrcsomeBot> <Duong Ngo> Still no one answers me, how to show ibus icon on Panel bar? I have checked "Show system tray" option of ibus setting but it doesn't appear.
<emma> Does anyone know of any software available on Kubuntu that lets you do what Microsoft Ink does? (The ability to marker up the screen on top of whatever app you are using)
<emma> @info aredia
<emma> !info ardesia
<ubottu> Package ardesia does not exist in bionic
<emma> valorie: what happened to Ardesia?
<valorie> emma: what is it?
<valorie> it's not a KDE package so we wouldn't have dealt with it
<emma> oh dear
<emma> valorie: im trying to find some software that runs on Kubuntu that can be used to mark on the screen (like write over the top of whatever the screen is showing).  Actually it turns out Kwin has that in it (almost) if you go to settings > desktop effects and turn on Mouse Mark but the odd thing is -- to use that you have to hold down meta+shift while marking with your other hand...
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> is that difficult to do?
<emma> I don't think that's too practical except for some cases where you won't do much with it. I have a stylus. I want to actually write all over the screen on my wacom tablet. I don't want to be holding down the meta+shift keys all the while.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> so you think that ardesia does what you want?
<emma> I think Ardesia was the software that did this but somehow it no longer exists.
<valorie> well, just because it's not in the archive doesn't mean it doesn't exist
<valorie> is it in Debian?
<valorie> you can always easily install a deb if so
<valorie> two things can happen - upstream stops making releases which means that nobody bothers to package it for Ubuntu
<Unit193> Debian 840959
<ubottu> Debian bug 840959 in ftp.debian.org "RM: ardesia -- RoQA; not in jessie or stretch, dead upstream" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/840959
<valorie> the other is that the person who used to care enough to package it no longer cares, etc.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> If the stylus has a button you could map meta+shift to it.
<valorie> ah, dead upstream
<Unit193> (See also: Debian 728861)
<ubottu> Debian bug 728861 in ardesia "ardesia: Does not display UI elements and crashes" [Serious,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/728861
<valorie> which means that it's not being developed
<valorie> so they are no longer fixing bugs, security problems, etc
<valorie> you might look on github and see if someone has picked it up and renamed it
<valorie> emma: why do you want to draw on the screen itself, rather than on screenshots?
<emma> valorie: it may be enough to draw on screen shots.
<valorie> ok, you can easily do that in GIMP or Krita
<emma> i was going to make videos of marking up certain documents
<valorie> and I think that there are some smaller applications that support simple things like arrows, circles, etc.
<Unit193> Sadly I only know of a few viewers, and overkill GIMP. :P
<valorie> kpaint used to be awesome for that
<valorie> dunno if that still exists -- it was the basis for Krita
<emma> krita is a good possibility. Im not 100 percent sure why I wanted to draw on the screen directly.
<emma> I think krita can open pdf also and draw on it.
<valorie> dunno, but the krita chan certainly will
<valorie> #krita
<emma> i get certain documents and images from people who want feedback. I was going to make videos with simplescreenrecorder of the work they send me and write over it as I give feedback.
<Unit193> valorie: There's a 'mypaint', but that's pygtk
<valorie> well, gtk is generally already in kubuntu systems since we provide firefox
<valorie> so that's a possibility
<emma> my instinct is that when you install software that was made for Gnome inside of Kubuntu you are doing something filthy and you are filthy dirty animal who should keep your head down.
<valorie> Spectacle was supposed to get simple marking up capability but the devel dropped it
<valorie> emma: lol
<valorie> tools are tools
<Unit193> emma: Note that not all GTK is actually made for GNOME, though!
<valorie> right, most of it isn't
<valorie> gnome is a small packageset as I recall
<valorie> sort of the opposite of KDE
<valorie> we have all sorts of stuff within KDE
<valorie> Shutter does that
<valorie> actually: https://alternativeto.net/software/snipping-tool/?platform=linux
<valorie> ooo, Hotshot is in Qt
<valorie> so you could be somewhat "pure"
<emma> what is the name of the default screenshot app in kubunut?
<emma> it's pretty good overall already.
<valorie> spectacle
<valorie> yes, but no marking up
<emma> is that the one you use?
<valorie> I use it almost daily, yes
<emma> I like the way you can screen shot a rectangle with spectacle and then drag the image into various documents without having to save anything.
<valorie> right
<emma> I had bought this new laptop but then it wasnt going to work because the touchpad was too new. But the new Kubuntu release 18.10 had the kernel I needed so I finally got to start using this laptop.
<valorie> oh that's good to hear!
 * valorie is also running cosmic
<emma> valorie: are you a developer?
<valorie> well, I'm not a coder or packager
<valorie> but I'm part of the kubuntu team
<valorie> release manager which is mostly begging people to help test things, doing testing myself, and writing some of the text for the website
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yep valorie is all over the place lol.
<valorie> same as you, aaron
<valorie> :-)
 * valorie has never been to Japan!
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<JackWinter> hi, am trying to install 18.04 on a laptop, and i can see it install various things including the kernel, but the install never finishes.  it ends up with the installation windows and a grey progress bar and does nothing else.  how can i troubleshoot what goes wrong?
<JackWinter> is there an account that i can login to from a virtual terminal?
<JackWinter> some more info, the system already has win10 on it.  it does have an efi partition, and i added an ext4 formatted partition for / and swap space
<JackWinter> if i turn the system off, i can boot into an empty grub, but don't know how to find the system from there
<JackWinter> guess that something is going wrong with creating the grub entries?
<BluesKaj> do you have another linux a lready installed on the laptop, because if the installer sees another grub it won't overwrite it?
<BluesKaj> JackWinter,^
<BluesKaj> or grub only partially installed, which sems to be the case, then try the VT/TTY to install or update grub
<JackWinter> BluesKaj: no i don't think so.  i can see if i can clean out the efi, maybe another boot loader there?  did try to install kde neon before with exactly the same results.  the bios only presents me with the windows and an ubuntu boot loader
<JackWinter> what username/pw would i need to get into a terminal from the ubuntu installer?
<BluesKaj> didn't the installer ask for a username and pw?
<JackWinter> yes, but that doesn't work from the vt running from the install stick
<JackWinter> maybe i can boot the full kubuntu environment and run the install script from there.  maybe terminal output will show me something, what is the install script called?
<BluesKaj> did you try the enter key when grub loaded after booting?
<BluesKaj> ubiquity
<JackWinter> BluesKaj: i think i did, i just get the grub prompt with no choices at all.
<JackWinter> do i need to disable secure boot?
<JackWinter> bit lost with all of this, and sure how secure boot fits into it all.  though happy what the laptop appears to find the ubuntu uefi boot loader.
<JackWinter> not sure why the install script won't finish and won't give any error at all
<BluesKaj> yes, disable secure boot
<BluesKaj> JackWinter, I don't bother with uefi/gpt  even on this new pc , legacy BIOS works for me, since i really don't need more than 4 primary partitions
<JackWinter> BluesKaj: yes, but someone else asked me to add an easy to use linux to their laptop.  not sure i want to remove all the other partitions, partition it again and see if the bios can legacy boot.
<JackWinter> it looks like it would boot if i could only get ubiquity to finish properly
<JackWinter> ubiquity -d shows absolutely 0 output.  how do i make it verbose so that i can see where it's getting stuck?
<BluesKaj> so there another OS on the laptop?
<BluesKaj> is
<BluesKaj>  what media are you using to install kubuntu?
<JackWinter> BluesKaj: there is a preinstalled w10 on it.  i'm installing from a usb stick
<JackWinter> gonna try to run ubiquity -b, to see if it finishes
<BluesKaj> ok, then ubiquity needs to add grub to the /uefi/boot, but if you use the auto install to your selected partition then that should work
<IrcsomeBot> Salamun_alaykum was added by: Salamun_alaykum
<IrcsomeBot> <Salamun_alaykum> Hi
<BluesKaj> JackWinter, ubiquity should see W10 and the /uefi/boot partition and add grub to it, but I recommend you ask in #ubuntu, there are several uefi/gpt experts there that can help you
<IrcsomeBot> <Salamun_alaykum> I'm new user of kubuntu and need help … I think i suddenly deleted the sound driver then  … Sound icon on the panel is gone too  … Who can help ?
<BluesKaj> Salamun_alaykum, run aplay -l and pastebin the output
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IrcsomeBot> <Salamun_alaykum> @BluesKaj, **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** … card 0: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0] …   Subdevices: 1/1 …   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<BluesKaj> Salamun_alaykum lspci | grep -i audio, to find the driver
<JackWinter> BluesKaj: running ubiquity -b (don't install boot manager) allows ubiquity to finish installing.  so i guess the problem is indeed related to the boot manager
<JackWinter> i'll ask in ubuntu instead, they won't mind kubuntu questions?
<BluesKaj>  JackWinter  #ubuntu covers all flavours including Kubuntu, but it's not really kde related anyway
<JackWinter> BluesKaj: ok, thanks!
<BluesKaj> np JackWinter I'll follow your progress over there too since I'm interested in the answers you get
<JackWinter> BluesKaj: it's kind of crappy to have an install script that doesn't show what it's doing :)  i hope i can get it working.  but if nothing else i suppose that from a live boot i might be able to manually install grub.
<JackWinter> had to guess about it being the grub install/config that caused problems.  a --verbose switch would probably have solved me a lot of time
<JackWinter> s/solved/saved/
<IrcsomeBot> <Salamun_alaykum> @BluesKaj, then?
<BluesKaj> JackWinter, I'm not really clear on how to do that since it may require using chroot
<BluesKaj> Salamun_alaykum, post the output of the command here
<JackWinter> BluesKaj: it probably will (i guess) am minded to get the refind binaries from my own laptop to just fix up the efi partition :)
<BluesKaj> JackWinter, is this an iso ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Salamun_alaykum> @BluesKaj, lspci | grep -i audio … 00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kabini HDMI/DP Audio … 00:09.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 157a
<JackWinter> BluesKaj: what is?
<BluesKaj> ok , it's a disk iso , JackWinter
<JackWinter> if you mean the kubuntu installl image, it's kubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<BluesKaj> right, ok just checking
<JackWinter> does ubuntu also have the rEFInd boot loader?  i'm somewhat familiar with that one, haven't used grub since back in the v1 days
<JackWinter> sorry, wrong channel :)
<BluesKaj> JackWinter, best to address the question to person who responded to your query in #ubuntu since i's such a busy channel
<JackWinter> BluesKaj: yes, i'll do that.  i'll close this one not to make a mistake again :)  thanks for the help so far!
<IrcsomeBot> <Salamun_alaykum> @Salamun_alaykum, ?
<BluesKaj> Salamun_alaykum, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel, if the driver loads properly there will be no output from that command , then reboot
<IrcsomeBot> <Salamun_alaykum> @BluesKaj, but its amd not intel
<BluesKaj> amd uses intel audio on some pcs
<BluesKaj> Salamun_alaykum, if the command doesn't work it will say so
<john3voltas[m]> hey folks
<john3voltas[m]> how do i install the latest plasma on my kubuntu 18.04.1 lts?
<valorie> john3voltas[m]: you can't at this time
<valorie> because we'd have to backport an updated Qt as well as Plasma
<valorie> you can get *newer* in backports though
<valorie> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated packages are built for an application, they may go into Kubuntu Backports, which is one of the official Kubuntu PPAs. See https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs for more information.
<john3voltas[m]> valorie: which means that at some point i will be able to do so?
<valorie> I have the latest in 18.10
<valorie> LTS is about stability and long-term support
<valorie> not the newest
<valorie> if you want the newest you need to upgrade every 6 months
<john3voltas[m]> yea
<valorie> instead of every other year
<john3voltas[m]> well..
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/kde-plasma-bugfix-release-5-12-6-is-now-available-for-kubuntu-18-04-lts/
<john3voltas[m]> i wanted to go with kde-neon instead but apparently it doesn't support wubi/wubiuefi
<valorie> so we do support the LTS for 3 years, but it is impossible to get the latest to it
<valorie> wubi!
<valorie> uh
<valorie> is that still supported *anywhere*?
<valorie> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and Windows, and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<valorie> !wubiuefi
<john3voltas[m]> it's running fine here
<valorie> ok
<valorie> well, I have no clue about it, sorry
<john3voltas[m]> thanks :-)
<valorie> you might get some help with wubi in #ubuntu
<valorie> but..... not supported since 2012
<valorie> rather a miracle if it is working for you
<valorie> be sure to keep good backups
<john3voltas[m]> wubiuefi is well maintained
<john3voltas[m]> no nasty bugs
<valorie> must be a fork somewhere because ubottu knows nothing about it
<john3voltas[m]> ok
<john3voltas[m]> yea, it is
<valorie> and the bot knows much more than me
<valorie> :-)
<john3voltas[m]> lolol
<john3voltas[m]> ok, thanks a bunch.
<john3voltas[m]> see you around
<valorie> best of luck!
<john3voltas[m]> 👍
#kubuntu 2018-11-13
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<aedigital> hi
<aedigital> :)
<BluesKaj> hi aedigital
<aedigital> :)
#kubuntu 2018-11-14
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> Guys I have dual boot windows 10 and kubuntu 18.04 lts but in kubuntu my windows drive is always read only.. how to make it write enabled?
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> I have to boot stupid windows shit to copy files in it... :(
<BluesKaj> could be a windows read/write permissions issue
<diogenes_> Velizar Peshev, windows 10
<hateball> Velizar, turn off fast startup or what the feature is called in Windows
<hateball> It only hibernates the disk, doesnt properly unmount it, which is why it is read-only in Linux
<Javabean> another trick is to select reboot in windows, and interupt it at the bios/uefi post.
<BluesKaj> interesting hateball, oddly enough I used to have a similar issue with W7
<hateball> BluesKaj: windows can mark the ntfs partition dirty for various reasons if it doesnt shut down cleanly, which would give the same problem
<hateball> but since windows 8 this fast startup has been a feature that guarentees that it is a problem :p
<BluesKaj> ok
<hateball> same thing can happen on linux really, which typically triggers an fsck on the next boot
<BluesKaj> I wasn't the primaryuser on W7, it was my wife's pc
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> Guys I need to reinstall my Windows 10 but I'm afraid of losing my Kubuntu mbr
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> Is command grub-install /dev/sda will fix mbr completely?
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> And will I am able to run the two OSes after install Windows?
<thxffo> does agios still hangout here?
<sekisushai> hello
<sekisushai> i've recently installed kubuntu 18.04 LTS on a Dell XPS 13
<sekisushai> the resolution of the screen is 3840x2160
<sekisushai> and the DPI is only 96x96
<sekisushai> is there a way to permanently scale up the DPI ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @sekisushai, Dpi can be found in system settings under font. I recommend 144 our 168 but set as needed. Restart plasma or logout/login to ensure new dpi it's applied everywhere.
<jubo2> Hi. A frind is having a Kubuntu 18.04.1 that is broken in such a way that at the end of the boot there is just a blinking text-mode cursor in the upper-left corner and the mouse cursor is there and moves with the mouse movements
<jubo2> I don't know what has gone wrong with it. He says he didn't touch any system settings nor did he upgrade anything before the system broke
<jubo2> I told him to go to GRUB and we tried running dpkg, which installed one package with no info about what package was installed
<jubo2> (from the recovery mode of course)
<jubo2> Any ideas?
<jalcine> sounds like sddm isn't starting but X has
<jalcine> try installing another login manager? (like `gdm`)
<jalcine> or `lxdm` (more friendly and lighter)
<jubo2> jalcine: how do I install another login manager (from the recovery mode menu) ?
<jubo2> jalcine: he doesn't have ethernet and the WiFi is not up in the root shell so 'apt intall lxdm' fails
<jalcine> oh damn
<jalcine> you should be able to enable networking from the recovery menu
<jubo2> I'm looking at askubuntu.com and it says to 'ifconfig wlan0 up' in the root shell. Will this work?
<jalcine> wlan0 might not be the name of the card
<jalcine> a change was made to make it similar to `wlp1s0`
<jalcine> run `ifconfig` first to see what's available
<jubo2> jalcine: command 'ifconfig' is not installed on his system
<jubo2> jalcine: he was able to run 'service network-manager start' which turned the WiFi light on but still unable to download any software
<jalcine> have you run `nmcli` to confirm it's connected to a network?
<jalcine> that should open an CLI interface that'd let you connect/see networks (wireless, wired, etc)
<jubo2> jalcine: NetworkManager is not running and we are unable to start it with 'systemctl start NetworkManager.service'
<jubo2> because 'systemctl' does not seem to be installed on the system (!)
<diogenes_> jubo2, it's: systemctl restart NetworkManages
<diogenes_> NetworkManager*
<jubo2> diogenes_: the emergency root shell claims that 'systemctl' is not installed
<diogenes_> try with sudo
<jubo2> the shell is a root shell
<jubo2> I can see the '#' sign in there
<jubo2> so I don't see what difference 'sudo' would have
<jubo2> is there a way to reconfigure / fix the sddm from the root shell?
<jubo2> coz we don't seem to be able to bring networking up
<jubo2> ok. now he says he has networking via connecting his phone to the USB port
<jubo2> jalcine: ok. we managed to turn on the networking (in the recovery menu (dohh)) and installed LXDM and it started ok. Now the desktop environment is wholly different
<jubo2> I was of the understanding that the SDDM was only for the login screen
<jubo2> I now that we have access to a working system we can proceed to try to fix the SDDM somehow (maybe later)
<jubo2> Thanks for your help jalcine and diogenes_
<jubo2> I need to catch some shut-eye now and look into fixing the SDDM tomorrow
<diogenes_> jubo2, yw
<jubo2> The first thing that comes to mind is to purge it and re-install it
<diogenes_> jubo2, also it's configs
<jubo2> diogenes_: doesn't purge remove the configs as well
<diogenes_> i forgot where it's configs lie, in /etc/ or /var
<diogenes_> or someplace else
<jubo2> diogenes_: in /etc
<diogenes_> ok
 * diogenes_ is offline
<jubo2> gn
#kubuntu 2018-11-15
 * Dhraakellian looks into installing kubuntu onto her preexisting luks+LVM setup
 * Perdellian doesn't see an option for decrypting sda5 in the installer
<Perdellian> and I'm also not seeing any of my logical volumes once I do cryptsetup luksOpen
 * Perdellian is totes not panicking right now
<Perdellian> hrm... does it not realize there's a VG there?
<Perdellian> okay, *now* I'm panicking. my /boot is empty except for lost+found
<Perdellian> I never hit the install button. where did my existing stuff go?
<Perdellian> only thing I can think of is that I did type my existing luks password into the PW fields for the guided encrypted lvm line before thinking better and choosing manual again
<Perdellian> but again, without hitting install, that shouldn't do anything
<valorie> Perdellian: did you find your stuff?
<valorie> before hitting "install" afaik nothing happens
<Sircle> Question: If I install windows 10, do a dual boot after installing kubuntu 18x then. But I encrypt all the harddisk while doing this (the harddish that had windows and kubuntu on it), will I have any problems while running windows?  I think the decryption is done on the fly by kubuntu OS. If windows is runing, it will not be able to decrypt.
<Sircle> I just installed windows 10 and then kubuntu 18.04. There is no grup option of kubuntu and the windows just run up. What should I do?
<hateball> Sircle: Wait for someone that knows about dual boot to show up, I guess :)
<hateball> Possibly try #ubuntu also, if it is uefi/grub issues it should be the same regardless of DE
<hateball> oh I see you have
<Sircle> :)
<Sircle> ok
<hateball> Eric^ in #ubuntu tends to know these things iirc
 * hateball does not use Windows, has no idea :/
<Sircle> why ubuntu was made? free software dont give the vendor any money
<hateball> !foss
<ubottu> FOSS stands for Free and Open Source Software. See !freedom for more info.
<hateball> !freedom
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and  http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<hateball> You can choose to pay for services and development and such, this makes the vendor money. But that's better discussed in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<Sircle> why would any one work for free?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<mparillo_> Why do the birds sing?
<BluesKaj> heh
<BluesKaj> hey mparillo_
<mparillo_> Hey BluesKaj
<mparillo_> IIRC, you do not use a bouncer so you may have missed that my 'Why do the birds sing?' was in response to 'why (sic) would any one (sic) work for free?'
<BluesKaj> haven't used a bouncer in a while, the one i used kept crashing so i gave it up
<Mrokii> Hi. This isn't directly a problem caused by Kubuntu (I guess), but I can't get Pyside2 for Python3 installed via Synaptic, because of unmet dependencies. Did anybody on 18.10 try that?
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: hi!
<EvilRoey> why did my second screen shift to a lower resolution??
<EvilRoey> and when I try to launch systemsettings5, the app segfaults
<EvilRoey> I'm on kubuntu 18.04
<jubo2> Hello. A friend had a problem, probably something broke his SDDM (no loging screen, only a blinking text cursor in the upper-lefthand corner and the mouse cursor on an otherwise blank screen. We patched around this by installing LDXE, but that is stopping him from running LibreOffice. So I think we would like to try something to fix the SDDM
<jubo2> We don't know what broke the SDDM
<valorie> does re-installing sddm work?
<valorie> the only time I had problems I found that there was other dms installed somehow -- removed a lightdm and kdm!
<valorie> once those were removed and sddm was reinstalled everything Worked
<valorie> ldxe kept him from running libreoffice?
<jubo2> valorie: there is not install candidate for kdm
<valorie> right, and I have no clue how that got in there
<valorie> this was a couple years ago when it was still available I guess
<valorie> apt-cache policy is your friend for finding how what is and is not involved
<jubo2> valorie: do you know what is the relation of sddm and kdm. Are they somehow connected or are they alternatives for something?
<valorie> kdm used to be the KDE equiv to gdm
<jubo2> 'apt show kdm' says "not a real package (virtual)"
<valorie> then Ubuntu went to lightdm and so did we
<jubo2> currently he has 'sddm' and 'ldxe' installed
<valorie> however, they required a CLA to work on it, and our devels didn't want to sign that, and KDE was beginning to support SDDM, so we went to that
<jubo2> so should maybe try installing lightdm?
<valorie> ldxe isn't a DM
<valorie> !ldxe
<jubo2> I may have the wrong letters in there
<jubo2> ok.. I had the wrong order of letters. I meant lxde
<jubo2> valorie: I got him to check if /etc/sddm.conf had been touched lately (prior to his Kubuntu not giving any login screen) and that file had not been touched for months
<valorie> LXDE is the default desktop environment of Knoppix, Lubuntu, LXLE Linux and Peppermint Linux OS - among other distributions
<valorie> it isn't a login manager
<jubo2> I don't know the difference between a desktop environment and a login manager. Sorry about that
<valorie> well, in Kubuntu the thing you see when you first login is SDDM
<valorie> Plasma is the desktop environment
<valorie> if you ran lubuntu (an older one) you'd see instead lxde
<valorie> when you run ubuntu you see gnome
<jubo2> ok. so LXDE is not a replacement for SDDM, but it allows him to login to a system that seems really foreign for him
<valorie> I think that lubuntu uses lightdm as their login manager as well
<valorie> right, probably uses lightdm
<valorie> to make it more complicated, grub usually allows you to login to either the lxde or plasma
<jubo2> So I gather something broke his SDDM and I would like to help him to fix it.
<valorie> but these days they will all be labelled ubuntu
<valorie> !sddm
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> no help text from ubottu
<valorie> !lightdm
<valorie> wow
<jubo2> but isn't plasma started only after the SDDM has finished its bit? Sorry for not knowing about these things. For me Kubuntu just works
<jacky> isn't it !dpkg $pkg
<jacky> like
<jacky> !dpkg sddm
<valorie> jubo2: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SDDM will probably shed light
<jubo2> Ok.. so Display Manager is something on top of which the Desktop Environment runs?
<valorie> jubo2: sort of *into which* you enter the desktop environment
<valorie> not a very big piece of code I think
<valorie> compared to Plasma at least
<Quantos> Hi, running KUbuntu 18.04
<Quantos> It seems to take it a long time to shutdown or log off
<Quantos> I'm unable to find a timer on it
<Quantos> Not sure what I'm looking for
<valorie> oh, left
<chrisrc1111> hello. i have a strange problem with sharing folders via samba. i can access some folders (security = user), but not others. in the latter case the log says "_servicenumber: couldn't find chris ...
<chrisrc1111> the user exists and the password is correct. file persmissions are also correct
#kubuntu 2018-11-16
<d1n0saur> hello all
<Quantos> Hi, I'm running KUbuntu 18.04 and I would like to know how to reduce the length of time that it takes to log off or shutdown
<Quantos> I have it set to start with a new session each time
<DarwinElf> in Slackware, Konsole does great, letting me use a default profile.  In Kubuntu, Konsole doesn't, ignoring that I've set a default profile... it loads a non-profile Konsole session each time.  How do I get it to enforce using my setting of a default profile?
<Perdellian> valorie: nah, I gave it a break last night
<Perdellian> I think my /boot might've been larger before, come to think of it
<valorie> so there is bootchart
<valorie> which I don't know how to use, but that's what the developers use to make things quicker
<valorie> DarwinElf: sounds like a bug!
<valorie> the easy way to file one is `ubuntu-bug konsole` in the commandline
<Perdellian> so, sanity check... after doing 'cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 computername-crypt', I should be able to see all my LVM stuff in that, right?
<valorie> Perdellian: sorry, haven't a clue about that
<Perdellian> {p,l,v}scan and {p,l,v}display do nothing
<Perdellian> show nothing, that is
<Perdellian> (and yes, running with sudo
<Perdellian> )
<valorie> hopefully someone who knows hops in
<DarwinElf> ok
 * Perdellian wonders if they should just find another live image and try from there
<Quantos> Okay, I just upgraded Plasma and the slow shutdown is fixed
<Quantos> So ignore my previous
<valorie> good to hear!
<MarcWeber> I tried apt-get update & upgrade but the update gui still says there are apps to be updated and firefox is still old.
<MarcWeber> The system wasn't updated for 2 years, I had to copy paste sources.list from recent installation.
<MarcWeber> So what is making the difference ?
<MarcWeber> I was missing dist-upgrade ..
<hateball> MarcWeber: yea you will need dist-upgrade (or apt full-upgrade) for version upgrades
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<chrisrc1111> hello. i have a strange problem with sharing folders via samba. i can access some folders (security = user), but not others. in the latter case the log says "_servicenumber: couldn't find chris ...
<jubo2> Hi valorie. My friend just phoned me up and said his Kubuntu just started working again. The he used to have was that the login screen did not show up: only a blinking text cursor in the top-lefthand-side and the mouse cursor. I asked him if he did anything.. such as 'sudo apt upgrade', but he told me no. This was really weird that (apparently) the SDDM broke by itself and now fixed by itself. Thank you very much for your help and info on the issue!
<jubo2> Another Kubuntu back to operational (just a little weird not knowing how it broke nor how it got fixed)
<jubo2> Reboot for upgrades. BBIAB
<steve12345> are there any methods to disable right click activating menu items as an option or config file
<steve12345> it's an accessibility issue for me
<steve12345> https://i.imgur.com/kDoavPJ.png
<steve12345> fresh install of kubuntu 18.10
<steve12345> the mouse menu is weird
<hateball> steve12345: I am not sure I understand
<hateball> ah
<steve12345> the screenshot is a secondary issue
<hateball> you mean you rightclick to bring up a context menu, and then another rightclick activates the hilighted menu item
<steve12345> well actually a single right click can open a context menu, and then activate a menu item
<steve12345> in the up action of the click
<steve12345> there are a few people online in my searching for a solution to this behavior confirming it
<steve12345> in google
<steve12345> it must be how I and those people use their mice
<steve12345> it happens to me on kde plasma 4 all the time
<hateball> well plasma 4 is kinda dead, but that is another issue
<hateball> the same thing however happens in plasma 5 as well
<steve12345> wooops
<steve12345> I mean plasma 5
<steve12345> too many version numbers in my head
<steve12345> is there a hack or workaround
<steve12345> back
<steve12345> had to reboot
<skeledrew_> Hello. I have a dependency issue with apt that I'm hoping to get some help with. I am trying to create a portable setup for Kodi but I'm getting `kodi-bin:amd64 Depends on libegl1-x11:amd64 < none @un H > can't be satisfied!` Installing libegl-mesa, which contains that lib, doesn't work. Here's a complete run of the command: https://pastebin.com/mM2ZAYAX. Running Kubuntu 18.04. If anyone has ideas how to fix this and similar issue
<acheronuk> skeledrew_: 2:17.6+git20171114.2125-final-0trusty
<acheronuk> so you have a PPA for trusty enabled, or some left over conflicting packages from one
<skeledrew_> acheronuk yes I'm using trusty as I have a similar issue using bionic, but with more things broken IIRC. I'll revert and try again to get that particular output
<acheronuk> skeledrew_: well, if the packages are from an unsupported PPA we may be limited to what we can suggest
<skeledrew_> acheronuk: I have the same issue when using Bionic: https://pastebin.com/4jfFxxms. I appended the contents of sources.list. Unfortunately I may not be able to do anything about the trusty source as it is included by the tool I'm using (AppImage creator)
<acheronuk> what is the output of 'apt-cache policy libegl1 libegl-mesa0'
<skeledrew_> acheronuk: https://pastebin.com/88PU3LbG
<skeledrew_> Also if it helps, this is the tool I'm using: https://github.com/AppImage/AppImages/blob/master/pkg2appimage
<jubo2> y0. My friend's SDDM broke again (after it had fixed itself with no action taken on part of the user). Looking at my own machine the /var/log/sddm.log is an empty file. Where can I find the relevant log?
<jubo2> He got the same system as me, Kubuntu 18.04.1
<acheronuk> skeledrew_: you have a package installed, or in a repo that wants to install it, that depends on older versions of mesa and libegl than are in the ubuntu-updates
<acheronuk> in a clean and updated bionic VM, kodi from that PPA has no conflict. so it is something extra you have I guess
<skeledrew_> acheronuk: how can I go about checking and fixing this? The only packages which should be installed are software-properties-common and kodi (for Kodi), and libcurl-slim and gnutls-patched (for pkg2appimage) along with their dependencies
<acheronuk> one way is by sequentially listing the packages on an apt command
<skeledrew_> I'm also running on a clean system (the other apps which I'm using have also been portablized), and I'm pretty sure Kodi will install fine with sudo, but that's what I'm trying to avoid in the first place
<acheronuk> e.g: do 'apt-get install kodi software-properties-common'
<acheronuk> see what is says can't be installed
<acheronuk> add that to the apt line, and try again
<acheronuk> and repeat
<acheronuk> usually that eventually spits out a comprehensible reason
<skeledrew_> I can't run it directly like that without using root. Is there a way to sandbox the operation if I use sudo?
<skeledrew_> acheronuk: Adding to the generated apt-get command however gives `E: Package 'libegl1-x11' has no installation candidate`
<acheronuk> libegl1-x11 is a virtual package that used to be provided by mesa on trusty, but does not exist on amd64 architecture on bionic
<skeledrew_> Is there a way to determine how exactly it is resolved for Kodi?
<acheronuk> difficult as 'apt-cache rdepends' does not pick up virtual packages
<jubo2> Ok. Situation solved by moving the /etc/sddm.conf into safe keeping and regenerating sane defaults with 'sddm --example-config > /etc/sddm.conf'. My friend is young and not very attentive so I'm pretty sure he broke the conf by doing something he didn't understand. Infuriating that he wouldn't admit to it. But happy end. Another Kubuntu back up and operational! :D :D
<skeledrew_> acheronuk thanks for the guidance. I was able to get the dependencies to resolve properly by rolling back to trusty with only `deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted universe multiverse` as added source and getting a single missing dependency from http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mesa/libgbm1_10.1.0-4ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<acheronuk> skeledrew_: great. :)
<skeledrew_> Now I only need to patch the bins to make the paths relative `bin/kodi: 170: bin/kodi: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/kodi/kodi.bin: not found`
<denza242> what's the recommended tool for making a liveusb
<Perdellian> I used dd_rescue
<Perdellian> less tetchy than using dd itself
<genii> denza242: Since the ISO images are hybrid, you can just dd them directly to the USB stick
<genii> Perdellian: The possible problem using ddrescue instead of regular dd is that ddrescue will continue going if it hits errors, so if the image is corrupt, or the area it's trying to write to is corrupt, you won't know
<denza242> is 18.10 fairly stable?
<jacky> yeah
<jacky> I use it on my personal/work laptops!
<valorie> denza242: using it right now
<valorie> in fact, since the beta
<valorie> zero problems
#kubuntu 2018-11-17
<Perdellian> genii: ah. did not know that
<Perdellian> genii: and dd apparently has a status=progress setting of which I also was not aware
<genii> No more piping it through pv ! ;)
<valorie> I usually just use the built-in usb writer
<valorie> occasionally doesn't work, but almost always does
<Perdellian> valorie: built-in usb writer?
<valorie> Startup Disk Creator
<valorie> huh, no longer builtin
 * Perdellian is trying to get an archlinux iso written in a bootable way so that she can get a second opinion on whether her LUKS/lvm setup is really hosed and toast
<valorie> well, I used it at SeaGL last weekend successfully
<Perdellian> I think valorie may have already seen me decrying my woes
<valorie> https://twitter.com/valoriez/status/1061394054070468608
<valorie> :-)
<Perdellian> or maybe that was someone else
<valorie> although we ended up having to burn a DVD because that little eeepc wouldn't start from USB
<Perdellian> my thinkpad won't boot directly from SD, so I have to use a USB adapter
<Perdellian> and by dog, I hope the kubuntu installer didn't nuke my setup before I even hit the install button
<valorie> it didn't have a drive, so we used my usb cd/dvd drive to install crunchbang++ to it
<valorie> hard to find 32-bit images that are still supported
<Perdellian> I miss my little old AOD250 sometimes
<valorie> of course, hard to find 32-bit computers still being used!
<valorie> that lappy was pretty sweet
<Perdellian> underpowered, like all atom-based stuff, but a wonderful little form factor
<valorie> everyone I know who had an eeepc loved 'em
<Perdellian> the Aspire One D250 was my netbook. good little linux device. great for taking notes, and the recessed touchpad made it actually non-painful to use (although chord click was difficult due to the center-hinged mouse buttons, but oh well)
<Perdellian> valorie: so does this utility take the place of unetbootin?
<valorie> I've only used unetbootin once
<valorie> found it very clunky
<Perdellian> 'cause I wasn't seeing unetbootin in the repos
<valorie> that isn't to say that startup disk creator isn't clunky too
<valorie> but I'm used to it
<Perdellian> a simple dd *should* suffice, but, well, the image ain't booting
<valorie> I've used dd as well
<valorie> slow but almost always works
<valorie> have you checked the image?
<valorie> this is why I seed all the *buntu ISOs
<valorie> because ktorrent always checks them when they finish downloading
<Perdellian> torrented
<Perdellian> then again, I am transferring it over wifi via samba
<valorie> that shouldn't make a diff, but.....
<valorie> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<genii> Perdellian: I have a D260, great little machines
<valorie> never hurts to check
<genii> ( I'm actually running Lubuntu-Next on that one right now)
<valorie> the 18.04 lub-next?
<genii> Yep
<valorie> working well for you?
<genii> Yes, excellent in fact
<genii> ..I do have ram maxed to 2G and a 60G SSD in it too
<valorie> good work simon and walter!
<genii> :D
<Perdellian> crap. startup disk creator isn't even letting me select my iso
<valorie> it will
<valorie> the UX is awful, but it will
<valorie> just ignore the little window and infront and do it
<valorie> click the Other button if you can't
<valorie> as long as your usb shows up you'll be successfull
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @valorie, Etcher the few times I have used has worked well!
<Perdellian> so a question
<Perdellian> how well does the kubuntu installer play with dual-boot of Win10 while doing full encryption of the Linux side?
<Perdellian> like /dev/sda1 = Windows, /dev/sda2 = /boot, /dev/sda3 = extended, /dev/sda5 = luks-encrypted LVM with swap, /, and /home
<aiena> I need some help with ldd. It's picking up the right GL lib for .so.1 but not for .so  . Here is the command line dump with question in detail. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KRqpt6nHBf/ Can someone please help me fix order. I am on Kubuntu 17.10
<genii> !17.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<denza242> how do i fix the bcd stuff
<denza242> win10 installed first then ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Faszinosium42> Is there a way to change the Linux distro (to Kubuntu 18.04) without backup and reinstall all my programs ?
<denza242> hmm
<denza242> somehow i accessed the kubuntu partition
<denza242> now how do i make that the default
<denza242> nvm
<denza242> boot-repair saved me
<denza242> ...hopefully without bricking my win10 partition
<denza242> now my question is how do i share a folder between my two computers
<valorie> denza242: thumb key?
<valorie> @Faszinosium42 you can just install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/bOv3L41y/file_10946.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> Guys this appear on my friend PC with Kubuntu 18.04 LTS
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> I have no such problem on my PC
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> My fr does not updated kubuntu just rebooted pc and this shit appears
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> Cannot boot kubuntu..
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> @Velizar Peshev, Some problem with the harddrive controller
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> Type "exit"
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> @bauchhaus, Fixed by checking for hdd errors via usb live drive
<denza242> can i change the partition size of my linux install to be smaller and increase my windows partition post-install without my system getting bricked
<bprompt> denza242:    as in, move the Linux partition beginning a little bit over to the right, and have the windows use that slack?   I don't think so, there are partition tools that claim to do the data moving safely, but I'm very doubtful
<denza242> ah ok
<denza242> well i guess i get to test out Proton then :3
<Alexfrench> i thought if you had spare space on the left or on the right
<Alexfrench> it is possible to stretch or expand one partition no ?
<bprompt> Alexfrench:    sure you can, so long there's space, now if there was data in that space..... then you would want it moved first, or it'll get overwritten
<Alexfrench> obviously yes i agree
<bprompt> Alexfrench:    I mean, in the aforementioned, the windows partition can expand just fine, is just that the linux partition might get the ax in the process, the assumption being that the slack is being used up by the beginning of the linux partition
<Alexfrench> ah ok
<juacom99> hi, one quick question, i'm adding a PPA and when i make 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.95.83 80]. I try with 2 diferent PPA with the same result. i know that removing the PPA will solve the problme but i want to install some packages from theme
<juacom99> i'm on Kubuntu 18.04 by the way
<Alexfrench> mz too
<Alexfrench> me
<denza242> can I completely remove the swapfile on my system
<denza242> without anything too bad happening
<denza242> i realized that swapfiles are probably bad for my ssd
#kubuntu 2018-11-18
<lunaticedit> What's up guys
<Nokaji> I have suspicions a proggie available on ubuntu, is dodgy, something was trying to download something after I installed it - does this need reporting anywhere so wiser minds can check it out?
<Nokaji> it's a search proggie, but it kept popping up screens asking me to click 'acccept file', several screens after a coupla minutes, all with v. long alphanumeric, nonsense file names
<Nokaji> oops ... shoulda posted in #ubuntu - my mistake
<memphisto> hi, ktorrent doesn't download magnetic links. they just stay in magnet downloader q
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Alexfrench> hello
<CrazyTux> I am trying to instal kubuntu. But, everytime I am getting grub install failure message.
<CrazyTux> please help
<diogenes_> CrazyTux, what is your partition setup also what hdd mode in bios? ahci or ide also what is the system? bios/efi also how is the drive formatted? gpt/mbr?
<diogenes_> also, dual boot/single system
<tiwake> when I plug my phone in (sailfishOS) and connect via MTP, it mounts in read only mode for some reason.. not sure what to do to get read/write
<tiwake> (kubuntu 18.04)
<Perdellian> question about setting up LUKS/LVM in a dual-boot/custom partitioning setup
<Perdellian> I was able to add /dev/sda5 as an extended partition for /boot and /dev/sda6 as a crypto volume
<Perdellian> ...but how do I get LVM set up with /, swap, and /home inside that LUKS container?
<Perdellian> ...and the installer crashed
<Perdellian> y'know what? I've installed both Arch and Gentoo with LUKS+LVM. I'mma set up my LUKS+LVM manually
<Perdellian> what. the. hell.
<Perdellian> I didn't hit install, but the installer already applied the partitioning changes?
<Perdellian> this is NOT responsible behavior.
 * Perdellian just opened /dev/sda in cfdisk
<valorie> Perdellian: perhaps ask in #ubuntu
<valorie> as we (the kubuntu) team don't do the installer itself, just the slideshow etc
<valorie> it's called ubiquity btw if you decide to file a bug report etc.
<valorie> `ubuntu-bug ubiquity` is one of my most used commands while testing
<valorie> we're considering moving to calamares as an installer because there are lots of problems with it
<Perdellian> huh... is it the same GUI installer used by Mint?
<Perdellian> (which also, IIRC, hosed an existing partition setup)
<Perdellian> fortunately, for this particular setup, it only added partitions without destroying anything
<Perdellian> yesterday, it hosed my preexisting LUKS+LVM setup
<Perdellian> which, thank-you-ever-so-fracking-much, opened the door for gaming coworkers to peer-pressure me into dual booting since the data was already lost
<Perdellian> you folks recommend btrfs on a new installation or ext4?
#kubuntu 2019-11-11
<IrcsomeBot1> <CaptainMirror> I had to enable PIM events. I finally got someone in another window who is able to help.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Hi! I today I had a problem with my Camera MicroSD card. … I tried to copy files from my computer to the card I couldn't do it. I had no problem with Windows by the way. I think that the SD was in "Read only" mode but, even opening the folder as root, I couldn't copy files in it. Any suggestions?
<IrcsomeBot1> <CaptainMirror> I got it to work, but I don’t see how to add my Google calendar.
<jfariasf_1> is this bot talking with itself
<dax> jfariasf_1: it's a telegram relay
<jfariasf_1> ahh!
<dax> the <nick> at the start of the message is the name of the person on Telegram
<IrcsomeBot1> pmrtys was added by: pmrtys
<daniwett> hi all!
<daniwett> im having problems with vsync, using Kubuntu 19.10, standar install, updated after install, nvidia third party drivers loaded (nvidia 930m and intel integrated graphic cards on laptop)
<daniwett> nvidia settings app>x server configuration says: prime displays cannot be controlled by nvidia setting and must be configured by an external RandR capable tool....
<daniwett> any tip or trick?
<daniwett> i was googling and messing with diferent drivers, but didnt get vsync for now    :(
<valorie> hi daniwett, if you don't get an answer here, try #ubuntu which is a much larger channel
<valorie> the issue you have is not exclusive to Kubuntu so you can get help there
<daniwett> ty valorie
<daniwett> does the pc need a reboot if i change any setting (like opengl version or the others lower it) in the composer section from screen tool of system settings?
<daniwett> or just a relog?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/G3nTdy6r/file_19786.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> How to choose Logical partition like this(Zorin OS)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> Here is my current screen on 18.04 LTS
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/2df3t9Dv/file_19787.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> New to KDE, thanks in advanced😁
<daniwett> type a / where says mount point, maybe?
<daniwett> "/"
<daniwett> without commas
<daniwett> Rutvikm
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> @daniwett, That would be for swap creation right?
<daniwett> i think for swap must be /swap
<daniwett> but if u will only format for install a system u have to place /
<daniwett> im not a sysadmin
<daniwett> but i have done some linux install
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> Cool, but how to set up a logical partition instead of a primary
<daniwett> and always have placed a /
<daniwett> logical have to be inside prymary i think
<daniwett> let me google that for you, one moment
<daniwett> wait
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> @daniwett, I'm following this guide for all Ubuntu based installs and its working fine so far
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://itsfoss.com/guide-install-linux-mint-16-dual-boot-windows/&ved=2ahUKEwiaqeDcleHlAhVSeysKHdgzBZUQFjACegQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw2SeKuGqsm9uh86RqqloeJ6
<daniwett> are u talking about LVM?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> @daniwett, Yep
<daniwett> i recently discovered that LVM is for make partitions changes in sice
<daniwett> size
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> @daniwett, Ooo
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> But are there any disadvantages of setting up PrimaryVM instead of LVM
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> Because this 18.04 installer won't let me choose that
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> Afaik
<daniwett> i think u are mixing concepts
<daniwett> but maybe im wrong
<daniwett> i learnead all reading like you
<daniwett> and talking in chats
<daniwett> of course
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> @daniwett, Same here
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> Do you see images from telegram on IRC?
<daniwett> maybe we need deeper knowledge about partitions and how it work
<daniwett> even how are managed, make booteables, etc
<daniwett> yes
<daniwett> i saw your last 2 pictures
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> @daniwett, Yeah true
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> @daniwett, Cool, here's 2 more detailed ones
<daniwett> ok
<daniwett> but your problem is that u are stuck in the installation?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/UTlWAALi/file_19788.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/TIPuZJh0/file_19789.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> @daniwett, Yes, stuck in installation
<daniwett> take picture of error message pls
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> First image is ZorinOS 15 Core installer(Gnome)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> 2nd one is Kubuntu 18.04 installer
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> @daniwett, No error message
<daniwett> then u are not stuck
<daniwett> same 2 pictures u posted before, yes
<daniwett> ok
<daniwett> type a "/" where says mount point
<daniwett> whitout the commas
<daniwett> and click continue
<daniwett> is all correct
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> @daniwett, Stuck in the sense, I'm not able to figure out whether the Zorin like partition type option where we create a partition as logical is present in the 18.04 installer, or its in some trivial position which I haven't been able to decipher
<daniwett> ok, i know that feeling
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> And if not that, then what'd the installer be choosing by default for me
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> Logical or Primary
<daniwett> dont care about that
<daniwett> type a / where says mount point
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> @daniwett, Ok
<daniwett> and click continue bro
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> Thanks Bruh👍👍
<daniwett> np ;)
<daniwett> im around here, will reboot and be back in a minute
<daniwett> tell me if need sth
<DaniWeTT> again here
<DaniWeTT> and i found a diagram that maybe could help us these concepts
<DaniWeTT> https://blog.purestorage.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/www.somu_.usroot_lvm-b15d96bef4cffae46ba6c84097fe67af651d8c4e.png
<DaniWeTT> fisical partitions are in a deeper level
<DaniWeTT> and logical volumes are contained on it
<DaniWeTT> i think
<DaniWeTT> and you will prompt to use LVM after partitioning the disk ( not sure )
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> @DaniWeTT, 👍🏻
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/o0bxJVaT/file_19790.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> While trying to select a partition for formatting
<DaniWeTT> maybe this error is about u didnt set a bootloader like grub?
<DaniWeTT> but if u have a zorin os installed u can add the entry for ubuntu from there
<DaniWeTT> if install process finished
<DaniWeTT> i think u did something wrong in the partition process
<DaniWeTT> i usually start with the guided partitioning process
<DaniWeTT> and if i dont like what it will do, then i change from this point because the guided process makes the "dirty" part
<DaniWeTT> like set booting mount point, swap, etc
<DaniWeTT> did the install process finished after crash or nothig done?=
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> @DaniWeTT, Idk if its grub, but Zorin OS bootloader looks like this.. A lot different from typical grub 2
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> Wait a min
<DaniWeTT> sure
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/qKOR9Kan/file_19791.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Jn80Mb13/file_19792.jpg
<DaniWeTT> grub with theme in my opion
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/eedpCdwr/file_19791.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/H0wi75iU/file_19792.jpg
<DaniWeTT> i have a fall out theme using same icons
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> @DaniWeTT, Ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> Also, the installer didn't do anything, all previous partitions were as it is
<DaniWeTT> there are wonderfull theme out there
<DaniWeTT> ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> I have currently booted into Zorin again
<DaniWeTT> are u able to make video conferences-?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> Does non lts 19.10 have a lot of bugs?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> Because ig 18.04 is quite old now
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> So that's why those issues occurred
<DaniWeTT> i cant talk english, but can help u with the install procces, have installed 18.04 and 19.10 like 100 times
<DaniWeTT> im spanish, cant write low level english
<DaniWeTT> but is hard to speak for me
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> @DaniWeTT, 100 is a great number for sure
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> So is 19.10 as stable and bug free for Linux newcomer? +
<DaniWeTT> i have work with both
<DaniWeTT> and i preffer 19,10
<DaniWeTT> specially if u own nvidia graphic card
<DaniWeTT> and, in my opinion, ubuntu ( gnome flavour) 19.10 has bugs
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> @DaniWeTT, So, 19.10 good for main OS? Or constant problem solving?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> @DaniWeTT, I have Intel graphics
<DaniWeTT> but i installed kubuntu some days before and all works well
<DaniWeTT> not sure but i think 19.10 is a rolling realease
<DaniWeTT> u know
<DaniWeTT> more updates
<DaniWeTT> less stable
<DaniWeTT> but 18.04 ends in january
<DaniWeTT> 2 months
<DaniWeTT> and then u have to change again
<DaniWeTT> even more, in my opinion, if u choose stable distro but u are a hard user ( u like to try new soft, want to be with the last security parches, etc)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> @DaniWeTT, Stability is topmost priority for me
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> I'll try 19.10
<DaniWeTT> u will be in roalling
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> But if its not stable then wait for 20.04
<DaniWeTT> but what do u understand for stability? because 19.10 works really well in my laptop
<DaniWeTT> no crash
<DaniWeTT> no bugs
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> @DaniWeTT, By stability, I mean unexpected formatting of Hard Disk and things like that
<DaniWeTT> i had to do that in past with stables releases
<DaniWeTT> and with non stables
<DaniWeTT> sometimes shit happens
<DaniWeTT> and more
<DaniWeTT> to users like u and me
<DaniWeTT> testing tutorials without the deeper knowledge
<DaniWeTT> but this is not a real problem, in my opinion
<DaniWeTT> the problem is if are not prepared to manage this kind of situations
<DaniWeTT> u have to make a good backup / cloud rules
<DaniWeTT> separating the data from system in partitions...
<DaniWeTT> uploading critical data to cloud
<DaniWeTT> etc
<DaniWeTT> and then if u have an unexpected format, will take no more than 30 mins
<DaniWeTT> to recover
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> Thanks for the insights bro
<DaniWeTT> no problem!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> I can make an informed decision now👍
<DaniWeTT> i like chatting and helping
<DaniWeTT> this is why we are here, isnt it?
<DaniWeTT> ;)
<DaniWeTT> but remember, as i told u, im not a linux sysadmin
<DaniWeTT> just another monkey pressing keys!!!
<DaniWeTT> and Rutvikm, let me ask u sth. why did u choose Zorin Os?
<DaniWeTT> what use do u do with the pc?
<DaniWeTT> and why did u choose ubuntu, specially Kubuntu now?
<DaniWeTT> do u use windows? have u tried anothes operating systems or Linux Distros?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> I have Windows10 as my main os atm
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> But specifically for programming purposes, I need a plug and play Linix
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> Mint Cinnamon was laggy on my 4GB ram, i3 5th gen system
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> So I tried MX Linux, but it didn't support Ubuntu repos
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> After some hopping I found ZorinOS core to fit perfectly for the needs
<DaniWeTT> gnome flavour?
<DaniWeTT> or you changed the x manager?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> Oh
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> But now it has started to lag and though I tried to clean it uo, it has some obscure dependancies on geavy apps like Nautilus
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> @DaniWeTT, Yes, Gnome
<DaniWeTT> ok
<DaniWeTT> u know, there are some x manager lighter than gnome
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> So Ig KDE is the best for me(lighter + same intuitiveness)
<DaniWeTT> and some distros specialliced in "old" machines
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> And Kubuntu being official flavour is most stable KDE OS imo
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> Also the community is great
<DaniWeTT> no and yes
<DaniWeTT> i think kde is not a light x manager
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> @DaniWeTT, I tried Antix and Bodhi Linux meant for older machines
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> Antix is not great
<DaniWeTT> and yes kubuntu is one of the most stables isos for kde
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> Bodhi has some development issues in terms of time availability and has been irregular for security support lately
<DaniWeTT> if u only will use for programing ( text editor like ) there are tons od tiny distros
<DaniWeTT> and i didnt know that 2 distros
<DaniWeTT> i have worked with dam small linux, Porteus and openlec
<DaniWeTT> openelec
<DaniWeTT> (openelec just for Kodi player OS)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> I also tried Puppy and loved it
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> Bit it makes you sudo by default
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> Which isn't great for security
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> openlec seems interesting
<DaniWeTT> yes
<DaniWeTT> totally recomended for smart tv os
<DaniWeTT> if u have not an smart tv
<DaniWeTT> ok, enough for me today
<DaniWeTT> its 5:45 am here
<DaniWeTT> time to sleep!!!
<DaniWeTT> ;)
<DaniWeTT> good night all
<DaniWeTT> hope to read u again Rutvikm
<DaniWeTT> have a nice day/night
<DaniWeTT> #kubuntuofftopic
<DaniWeTT> just read the guideline, sorry for chatting here
<viewer|27> hi, running Kubuntu 19.10 (plus backports) on a Asus laptop having a Ryzen CPU plus discreet AMD graphics (RX 560) and all working like a char except it doens't come back after sleep. Only have a black screen and have to hard reset.Looked online and can't get a good sense what the issue may be?
<viewer|27> *charm
<valorie> nobody needs sysadmin knowledge to run a stable system!
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Hello, yesterday I had a problem with my Camera MicroSD card. … I tried to copy files from my computer to the SD but I couldn't do it. I had no problem with Windows by the way. I think that the SD was in "Read only" mode but, even opening the folder as root, I couldn't copy files in it. Any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot1> <Ida SCHULZE> (Photo, 940x836) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/haI6yEbw/file_19796.jpg 👉 https://ohikebexaz.tk/2oaqZk …  СLIСK ☝️☝️☝️
<Raccoondude> Hey, i need help. How do you use a different dekstop evorment?
<BluesKaj> !DE | Raccoondude
<ubottu> Raccoondude: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<BluesKaj> heh
<BluesKaj> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<BluesKaj> !Flavors | Raccoondude
<ubottu> Raccoondude: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<user|35137> What is the system requirement for kubuntu 19.10?
<DaniWeTT> user35137 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu#System_requirements
<Crell> Hi folks.  Since upgrading to 19.10 last week, I've been having an issue with the CPU.  When the computer boots everything is fine, but after a while something goes off the rails and the CPU is constantly pegged.  According to htop it's not always one program; the top programs vary.  Something is just pegging the CPU, seemingly kernel level because it doesn't show up as its own process to kill.
<Crell> Has anyone else seen this?  Any idea what to do about it?
<australopithecus> hey I am trying to install kubuntu 19.1 and the installation keeps failing and giving me this message Installation failed after running this command apt-cdrom add -m -d=/media/cdrom/  no response after 10 seconds
#kubuntu 2019-11-12
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cooltex> hi guys!!
<cooltex> did you know if i can use my ipad 3 with alternative os? ..... more of usual app are no more supported
<altendky> i have a lenovo p1 gen 2 with intel 630 + nvidia T2000 max-q graphics and i'm having trouble getting consistent recognition of a display on the hdmi output.  i am trying with both a tv and a monitor.  any ideas how to get some useful info for debugging this?  the 'switch to external screen' bar pops up consistently when unplugging or plugging in a display but only occasionally is the display available.
<user|39766> Can you recover an ubuntu machine with a kubuntu install disk?
<altendky> user|39766: recover from what?
<user|39766> On the login screen it kept saying 'authentication failed
<user|39766> and wont let me type my password
<user|39766> tried to reboot, but it spat some sort of mumbo jumbp.
<altendky> i'm not really sure exactly what's different but my external display is now tending to work.  i did use the leave>reboot instead of `sudo reboot` so maybe it just needed that once or twice.  though i don't think it's 100% quite yet.  but tending to work is a good start
<salsa4life> boot into single mode
<Guest96810> bonsoir all
<IrcsomeBot1> <avinash512> @Crell, Same. In fact all 19.10 ubuntu family releases had erratic behaviour on my laptop. Sticking with 18.04 LTS as it runs smoothly.
<mahavishvarupa> Hello, does Kubuntu have any of the Canonical data mining / ad malware installed by default?
<bprompt> mahavishvarupa:  no that I'm aware of, however I'm on 16.04, not sure if 18.04 or 19.10 have added any, however you can just install them I take it from the repositories
<mahavishvarupa> bprompt: the point is that I don't want that stuff on my machine.
<bprompt> mahavishvarupa:  then I guess you're golden =)
<mahavishvarupa> thanks bprompt
<bprompt> kinda misread some, I understood some anti-malware... nope, but you meant, data mining as for data reporting or feedback.... that I'm aware of
<bprompt> but as I said, I have 16.04, dunno if 18.x or 19.x versions have it
<mahavishvarupa> Doesn't something in standard Ubuntu send data to Amazon?  I can't recally of the top of my head.
<bprompt> not that I know of
<bprompt> some installed apps do stuff like that like webbrowsers, but that's a third-party choice
<mahavishvarupa> https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/ubuntu-spyware.en.html
<dax> that page is extremely out of date
<dax> there's still an amazon shortcut on Ubuntu (not Kubuntu)'s launcher, but it's literally just a web shortcut, it doesn't send any data that isn't normal web browsing data
<dax> the whole unity amazon search thing's been dead for years
<mahavishvarupa> OK good.  I ask as  I'm considering moving to Kubuntu.
<mahavishvarupa> where do I get a minimal or netinstall iso for Kubuntu?
<mahavishvarupa> Can't seem to find it anywhere, if it even exists.
<bprompt> hmmmm
<bprompt> mahavishvarupa:  I don't see one, not for Kubuntu
<bprompt> on the other hand, the iso is just over 1Gb
<mahavishvarupa> really Kubuntu's iso clocked in 2.4GB when I just looked now.  Any way I'm going to use the netinstall and just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bprompt> 2.4? maybe
<bprompt> mahavishvarupa:  tis simpler to just get the .iso instead of installing kubuntu-desktop
<mahavishvarupa> bprompt: I'm moving from Arch so doing stuff manually isn't an issue for me.
<bprompt> mahavishvarupa:  well, chances are, there'll be very few apps from the iso that you won't need, and you remove those, but there are very few, I use Kubuntu, however I don't run Kwin, KDE's window manager, I run LXQT, much faster and flexible, however I do use quite a bit of the kde apps and QT apps
<mahavishvarupa> bprompt: this whole thing is because my usb stick isn't big enough!!
<fuze> is it possible to upgrade from 18.04 to 19.10 directly?
<fuze> or is it best to go to 19.04 and then 19.10
<bprompt> fuze:  since 18.04 is LTS and 19.10 isn't, sounds more like a downgrade :P
<fuze> bprompt: Its just for personal use so i think it would be better. lots of bug fixes
<fuze> software updater only find 19.04
<bprompt> fuze:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/34430/can-i-skip-over-releases-when-upgrading    <---- a rather old article, but seems relevant
<fuze> I guess its Disco Dingo time
<bprompt> thought Disco was dead? maybe not, I better get my bellbottom pants out of the closet then
<tomreyn> !disco
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) is the 30th release of Ubuntu, supported until January 2020.  Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/dingo
<tomreyn> it's still party time
<Intelo> Which settings in kubuntu hides the password chars visible to on login screen?  I want to hide so no one can even count how many chars of password I have?
<genii> Intelo: There's no direct way to do this, but you can simulate this behaviour by editing it's configuration to make the text colour the same as the background of the text entry box
<genii> ..this doesn't prevent someone from highlighting what's in the box however to see how long it is
<Intelo> genii, ok. thx. which config?\
<Intelo> genii, and also what about the very initial password that is used to decrypt hdd\
<genii> Intelo: For default Breeze theme,/usr/share/sddm/themes/breeze/theme.conf file, the line reading color=#1d99f3 change to all white by color=#ffffff
<genii> ..or not
#kubuntu 2019-11-13
<IrcsomeBot1> freak_502 was added by: freak_502
<lordievader> Good morning
<swift110> hey
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> I just got a "KDE Daemon" notification about needing a system restart to complete updates. Does anyone know what this is and how I can remove it?
<lordievader> It is apt/dpkg saying a reboot is required to complete the update process.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> I'd like to avoid this as a system notification through my desktop GUI
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> I read all the `apt` messages when I ran `dist-upgrade`. Is it possible to remove this KDE Daemon?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> (Photo, 1059x760) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/7PmWVAb8/file_19865.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> Ooh nice. Do you know what component triggers the notification?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @Schyken, Mostly kernel updates I think, which create the file /var/run/reboot-required
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<DaniWeTT> Hi BluesKaj!!!
<user|75491> hi
<user|75491> which one is better Ubuntu default or Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !poll | user|75491
<BluesKaj> !polls | user|75491
<BluesKaj> hmm anyway we don't do polls here user|75491, it's up to you to make up your own mind about ubuntu and it's flavours
<elknom> Hello after upgrading to Ubuntu 18.04, I'm receiving "Temporary failure in name resolution" when I ping google.com. WiFi  says it is connected, and other devices on the network work.  Do you have a suggestion of a resource I could use, or something to try? My Google Fu has not found a working solution yet.
<BluesKaj> elknom, open a terminal and run sudo systemctl enable network-manager, then sudo systemctl start network-manager. A reboot might be required.
<IrcsomeBot1> Peter crafford was added by: Peter crafford
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Those commands can be combined into `sudo systemctl enable --now <service>`
<elknom> I have taken these steps, it's still doing the same thing
<lordievader> elknom: What is the contents of `/etc/resolv.conf`?
<elknom> Hmm will be interesting to convey through Android.
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<elknom> It looks like there are four lines, all commented
<elknom> Ty
<lordievader> That sounds like a problem ;)
<lordievader> Add `nameserver 8.8.8.8`, or some other resolver.
<BluesKaj> DNS should be set in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<IrcsomeBot1> derEremit was added by: derEremit
<IrcsomeBot1> <derEremit> hey, I just upgraded one machine to focal :D … just noticed krunner shortcut changed from alt+space to super+space … is that intentional?
<elknom> Okay here is the screenshot of resolve.conf
<elknom> resolve.conf https://imgur.com/gallery/dS6M8RJ
<lordievader> Brr resolved
 * lordievader runs
<lordievader> elknom: If you are using systemd's resolved, your resolv.conf is not pointing to it. So that is never going to work.
<BluesKaj> works here
<lordievader> Oh, right this defaults to localhost in case of no config.
<elknom> Okay I've been through several iterations. Do I need to find the IP of the network router to enter here?
<lordievader> elknom: Are you using systemd-resolved? (`systemctl status systemd-resolved`)
<elknom> Systems status systemd-resolved https://imgur.com/gallery/xxlCcRd
<elknom> It looks like that is what it is trying to use
<lordievader> In that case, instead of `nameserver 8.8.8.8`, add `nameserver 127.0.0.53`. Like it says in the comment.
<elknom> When I entered it, ping still fails. When I restart, it overwrites the file and removed it. When I run "systemd-resolve --status", I get "unrecognized option --status"
<elknom> I'm not sure where to go from here
<elknom> 127.0.0.53 does respond to ping requests
<elknom> I get that resolve.conf becomes an output when you use systemd-resolve, instead of a source file
<elknom> But don't understand what the issue with systemd is
<elknom> Okay I'm running out of time to resolve this for now. I'm going to have to come back to it later. Thank you for your assistance.
<Ilgaz> Are there any instructions to become beta tester?
<Ilgaz> I am testing wayland
<viewer|81> hi
<viewer|81> can someone help me installing nvidia driver
<viewer|81> tried all means, couldnt resolve it
<viewer|81> hi
<Guest90294> Hi,
<Guest90294> Got a question regarding efi. I've read in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI that I should mount ( or at least so I understood ) windows efi partition on /boot/efi however the installtion program does not give me any options to alter efi partition.
<IrcsomeBot1> clemens_wegener was added by: bauchhaus
<Guest78631> Hi,
<DaniWeTT> hi!
<DaniWeTT> wellcome Guest78631
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> @ubottu, I'm confused about the Imgur thing. Telegram supports inline imagery.
<IrcsomeBot1> <freak_502> the text you see is replicated from the IRC channel on freenode.  As people are on both.  reason you see hte names as <name> as those are posts from the IRC room.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> Ah, so so the IRC people can post images?
<IrcsomeBot1> <freak_502> that what they would use to
<IrcsomeBot1> <freak_502> What I don't know is if messages from telegram are duplicated into the irc room.
<IrcsomeBot1> <freak_502> looks like they do
<IrcsomeBot1> <freak_502> Not sure if this is a bug or just an "issue"  But when you change cursors while they change in general the "total effects" do not stick until you reboot.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> I'll give it a try
<IrcsomeBot1> <freak_502> Example.  open dolphin and change your cursor.  in the title bar you will see the new cursor.  But they go into the file section you will see the old cursor.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> @freak_502, Yeah, I can confirm the same behaviour here
<IrcsomeBot1> <freak_502> granted after the reboot that is no longer present.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> What about just logging out/back in?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> I would do it right now but I can't end my session 😅
<IrcsomeBot1> <freak_502> never tried that
<IrcsomeBot1> <freak_502> brb
<IrcsomeBot1> <freak_502> yes looks like logging out and back in works as well
#kubuntu 2019-11-14
<ScottyK> How do I share my current wireless connection on my laptop so my cell phone can use the internet? I created a new connection with the "Wireless-Shared", but the phone doesn't see anything
<Thr0r> Hi! Anyone knows if K-ubuntu team is working on KOrganizer for improvements there? Valorie maybe?
<valorie> K-Ubuntu?
<valorie> we're just kubuntu
<Thr0r> ha ha - yes!
<valorie> korganizer is part of PIM, right?
<Thr0r> right
<valorie> I don't know that any of our team is involved there
<valorie> Rik is working with the plasma team
<valorie> the pim team is very good and active
<Thr0r> Who?
<valorie> I think their chan is #kde-pim
<valorie> lemme check
<valorie> who what?
<Thr0r> ..what - I mean - channel
<Thr0r> #kde-pim is fine - I will check..
<valorie> ah, it's #kdepim
<valorie> no -
<valorie> sorry
<Thr0r> ok thanks - Still going strong I see Valorie :) good
<valorie> well, that's a tiny chan
<valorie> lemme see.....
<valorie> ha! it's #kontact
<valorie> name of the whole suite
<Thr0r> Yes - I belive I have discussed this before with you and there was no development in "kontact" - maybe it is now.. It's a great application but it does not work as it should..
<Thr0r> Our discussion back then concluded that google calendar was the one to use - it's a shame for all the "Linux" - ...environment.. really
<Thr0r> But - Kubuntu - THAT is the best Linux distro I have ever used.. Perfect!
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> one of the reasons kontact is behind is that most of the devels have day jobs
<valorie> sort of a vicous cycle -- businesses don't use kontact because it's not good enough
<valorie> since they don't use it they won't pay for developers
<valorie> etc.
<Thr0r> Ah - but it's great - it's just that it cannot interact with "notification" system on Linux like other apps.. I CANNOT get ALERTS!! thats crusial to me..
<Thr0r> and also recurring alarms is a problem - if I remeber correct..
<valorie> dunno
<valorie> kmail used to be my absolute favorite, then it stopped working for me
<valorie> although I loathe webmail, gmail Just Works for me
<valorie> I still miss kmail but .....
<Thr0r> Yes - it's a pitty we're stuck with gmail - they grab all our personal information.. The Linux/Ubuntu community should really develop an alternative.. And yes - It should be web-based..
<valorie> well, there is squirrel mail
<valorie> which is horrible
<Thr0r> As long as it is not google or MS or Apple I would embrase it - but it's a pitty that the it's just the integration with "notifications" that is the reason for my problems with Korganizer - and also the recurring alarms.. it should be trivial to fix really - but no-one does it.. :(
<valorie> Thr0r: help is always needed
<Thr0r> hmm - yes - But I am too old for that kind of stuff.. I'm just a consumer these days.. Development/Coding - long time ago..
<Thr0r> They are really helpful in #kontact - NOT. That is a development channel :)
<tanghus> Thr0r, valorie: For the first time in years KMail/Akonadi/KOrganizer is working flawlessly for me, and I enjoy it after an involuntary hiatus where I had to use Thunderbird.
<valorie> glad to hear it, tanghus!
<Thr0r> OK!? And in the calendar function also alarms works and recurring events??
<Thr0r> tanghus
<lordievader> Good morning
<tanghus> Thr0r: I must admit I haven't noticed that. I get notifications on the phone, so hadn't thought about that.
<tanghus> When I had to stop using it, I couldn't even get it to show me my emails, so in it's current state it's a great improvement. But I guess you're right about missing notifications.
<k_sze> Anybody here uses gvim under Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> Kmail doesn't seem to connect to Gmail so I can't really use it 😪
<Thr0r> Maybe we can just say that Kontact is just outdated - as per say.. doesn't work...
<OerHeks> how about google changed their API?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> Yeah, it changed some while ago. Some projects didn't seem to take it all that seriously until it no longer worked.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> https://www.dvratil.cz/2019/08/kontact-google-integration-issue/
<Ilgaz> Hello all. Is there a way to apply for beta testing latest kde packages?
<Ilgaz> How do we apply for a beta account? to test bleeding edge stuff on wayland
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> @Schyken, From Reddit: Turn on 2FA for your Google account if it's not on yet. … Go to accounts.google.com -> Security -> Signing in to Google -> App Passwords. … Generate a new password, choose "Other" as the name and enter something like KMail. … In KMail, after you get this error, close all extra windows and go to Settings -> Configure KMail -> Accounts -> Receiving -> [Click on whichever one you want to set up] -> Mod
<IrcsomeBot1> -> Advanced -> Authentication and choose PLAIN … After I clicked OK, I got a pop-up saying that Gmail refused to authenticate with the given username/password. I then went to authenticate again using a button in that dialog box. If you don't get this, find some other way to get to that point. … This time, after entering your e-mail address and verifying 2FA, DON'T use your actual password. Instead, use the App Password generated in step 3.
<IrcsomeBot1> Just enter it into the password field and press Enter. … KMail should now work with your Gmail account.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> This works. Well, it did, but I no longer have gmail to confirm it still does.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> System Settings - Device Manager no longer working! 🙁
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> how do I downsize a btrfs partition from 200 GB down to 100GB to make way for increasing another btrfs partition from 47 GB to 147 GB? I have that smaller partition for / and then the rest in /home
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot1> Pavan V R was added by: Pavan V R
<MrTux889_> msg NickServ identify Mausi1952
<OerHeks> time to change password, MrTux889_
<IrcsomeBot1> <freak_502> lol
<diogenes_> :)
<OerHeks> https://freenode.net/news/services-maintenance-password-security
<OerHeks> or use mine: **************
<diogenes_> always do such kinds of operations in a separate channel, a random named one like /j #myrandomchannel and then do the reg stuff there.
<OerHeks> +1
<BluesKaj> preferably do those changes on the server page
<user|20469> what are the rewuirement of kubuntu 19.10
<user|20469> on macbook air mid 2012 13inch it keeps showing a blink cursor after the kubuntu logo
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> @Anarchotaoist, I'm aware. This isn't an adequate solution though.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> I'm willing to wait as I know it's being worked on. Google is usually pretty strict about their allowances though, so I understand it could take some time.
<fuze> i updated from 18.04 to 19.10 and my nvidia drivers got messed up. one of my dual monitors has a flickering problem. how do i fix it?
<fuze> tried this https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2374405
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> Are you using the Nvidia drivers from the PPA or from the default drivers page?
<fuze> IrcsomeBot: default drivers
<fuze> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/n6MV8Jrb/image.png
<fuze> are the ones in the ppa newer or completely different?
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> Oooh, okay that's the right ones.
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> TYTY @RikMills for pointing out the system notifs for reboots and such. Don't know if I already said it but it helped me out :D … Nothing's really broken, but I have this weird pet peeve when I see two instances of the same thing 😅
<fuze> is there a better irc channel for my issue?
<bprompt> fuze:  what's your issue anyway? I never saw it, came in a few minutes ago
<fuze>  i updated from 18.04 to 19.10 and my nvidia drivers got messed up. one of my dual monitors has a flickering problem. how do i fix it?
<fuze> tried this https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2374405
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> I installed Kubuntu yesterday. Nice so far.
<CountryfiedLinux> Needs more theme development. That's beyond my current abilities.
<bprompt> fuze:  hmmmm checked #ubuntu yet?
<fuze> not yet
<bprompt> fuze:  but what I'd do is, check about the repositories for any alternative nvidia drivers, or maybe even check Nvidia's site for any
<CountryfiedLinux> KDE is one of only 3 GNU/Linux desktops that has fractional display scaling. 4 if you count Enlightenment. On Gnome it's still experimental and buggy so doesn't count yet.
<CountryfiedLinux> Why isn't KDE the default DE for Ubuntu?
<bprompt> CountryfiedLinux:  I use KDE apps, and run kubuntu, however, I do not run Kwin, the themes and such you may be pointing to may just be Kwin GUI, in my case I use LXQT, which is a QT-based light manager
<CountryfiedLinux> Actually perhaps it's better left to the community. :P
<bprompt> CountryfiedLinux:  well, why not XFCE? or E! or some other...... they happen to use Gnome, is all
<CountryfiedLinux> bprompt: Gnome doesn't scale well at all on 1080p laptop screens. Gnome doesn't neither but it does 2K-5K scaling.
<CountryfiedLinux> Most Linux desktops have largely abandoned scaling for 1080p laptops. Funny thing is that's the most common laptop display now.
<CountryfiedLinux> KDE, Deepin, and Moksha/Enlightenment understand this.
<bprompt> CountryfiedLinux:  hmmm don't know.... I've used KDE and QT for a long while, I use GTK apps and they run fine, last I ran Gnome DM was back in Mandrake and SuSE9.2, but don't know, I doubt it
<CountryfiedLinux> The developers that is.
<CountryfiedLinux> I like scaling set to 1.25 or 1.3 on small 1080 screens.
<bprompt> hmm I don't use Scaling, I simply change the screen resolution :P
<bprompt> however, I've done some screen scaling for folks in say Windows10, they like it, I find it is a bit quirky, some windows or dialogs get truncated now and then
<CountryfiedLinux> bprompt: I'd rather do scaling than lower the resolution.
<CountryfiedLinux> Windows 10 automatically scales laptops to 125%, same as Deepin.
<CountryfiedLinux> Actually Deepin is the only GNU/Linux desktop that scales automatically like that.
<bprompt> yes, but you get truncations
<CountryfiedLinux> Fractional scaling that is.
<IrcsomeBot> Dullah Twelvyy was added by: Dullah Twelvyy
<CountryfiedLinux> Xfce on my laptop is fine also. I like the xHiDPI window manager theme just fine. and I set font scaling to 120.
<bprompt> CountryfiedLinux:  could just be something Gnome may have it on their todo-list
<CountryfiedLinux> bprompt: When Wayland is stable it will be fixed, especially with Gtk 4.
<jubo2> Thank you to everyone who makes Kubuntu happen and people who make the free support happen. Kubuntu is awesome!
<CountryfiedLinux> I would be using Manjaro, but graphics performance isn't as good for whatever reason.
<CountryfiedLinux> Same for most distros actually. On the Ubuntu base it's much more smooth.
<jubo2> I'd like to upgrade from 18.04 to 19.10, but there is a piece of software that cannot be found in repos later than 18.04: Synergy https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto. Probably helps to understand this is that synergy is free software, but a company has showed up to ask $39 / instance for it. Could I get it safely from the 18.04 repos, without breaking stuff even on a later version?
<bprompt> jubo2:  why not for now stick with 18.04? mind you that 18.04 is LTS, 19.10 isn't
<bprompt> jubo2:  and the next LTS is coming up in about 6 months
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> @CountryfiedLinux, MATE does as well.
<bprompt> jubo2:  could you safely? it depends largely on the app itself, I've done so with many, some have specific dependencies, so if a version of lib goes from 1.03 to 1.04 the app goes poof
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> And so does elementary OS. Though, fine-tuned scaling is more apparent with KDE. It just doesn't do it automatically.
<CountryfiedLinux> IrcsomeBot: If you're fine with having your 1080p laptop screen at 100% or 200% scaling, sure.
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> A resolution and scale means nothing.
<CountryfiedLinux> Sure it does.
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> Screen size is a factor as well. 1080p at 100% is fine at 15".
<CountryfiedLinux> It means my desktop aspects look properly sized and not blurry.
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> Less fine at 13".
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> Once more, screen size.
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> Resolution and scale mean nothing on their own.
<CountryfiedLinux> IrcsomeBot: I specifically said laptop.
<jubo2> Kubuntu is awesome, especially after you run 'sudo apt update && sudo apt install ubuntustudio-installer && ubuntustudio-installer'. I got that set up on an another computer
<CountryfiedLinux> For me 1080p laptop screens need fractional scaling, which few Linux desktops provide. That's why I use Kubuntu. Also for the graphics driver performance on the Ubuntu base.
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> Laptop isn't a size 😅
<CountryfiedLinux> IrcsomeBot: Laptops have small screens.
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> Not all of them, and small is still based on perspective.
<CountryfiedLinux> Personal perspective: mine.
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> There are actually mathematical applications for determining DPI adjustments because these things are usually backed by calculations as well.
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> Yeah, but not all laptops are the same, so it helps to be specific because 100% on a 13" screen will be totally different than 100% on a 15" screen, or even 16"-17"
<CountryfiedLinux> I think I'd want fractional scaling on any 1080p under 20".
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> Interesting. Do you have any eyesight issues that need to be taken into account?
<CountryfiedLinux> I don't think there are many options in the 60-19 inch screens anyhow.
<CountryfiedLinux> Nope
<CountryfiedLinux> I just like to have everything at a comfortable adjustment.
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> Makes sense. I tend to have things at a fairly small scale to maximize space for the content, but I know my mother prefers a larger scale, which is about 25% larger than what I use.
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> On my desktop I use 100% for 1440p on a 24" screen, and on my laptop I use 200% for a 3160p at 13".
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I remove local folders from Kmail?
#kubuntu 2019-11-15
<outpost> Hi Guys, is there anyone who could help me with a audio issue? I'm trying to get a firewire audio interface to be recognized in ubuntu and nothing that I've been trying for the past two days seems to help.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Muzenga> Bom dia Aa todos!!!
<IrcsomeBot> tanghus was added by: tanghus
<IrcsomeBot> G was added by: G
<nick__> help
<nick__> rip
<nick__> nvm
<buyaka> hey all sure this is a faq but what generally is the difference between the .04 and .10 releases?
<buyaka> is .10 just the latest version or is that the equivalent of an unstable branch?
<bprompt> buyaka:  mostly the months, .04 -> 4th month of the year, namely April, .10 -> 10th month of the year, namely October
<bprompt> buyaka:  bearing in mind that LTS, Long Term Support, releases only happen every "even year in april", so the year must be an even number and it happens on April, last LTS was 18.04, on April, 2018, and the next LTS will be on 20.04, on April 2020, upcoming in 6 months
<bprompt> anything not LTS runs out of service after a year
<dax> 9 months
<dax> (for non-LTS EOL)
<dax> i usually just go to the release notes for the relevant version and flavor, i.e. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu for 19.10 (9 months) or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu for 18.04 (3 years)
<bprompt> ahhh alrite
<IrcsomeBot> Edwinbryant was added by: Edwinbryant
<buyaka> thanks all
#kubuntu 2019-11-16
<JFox762> hi
<JFox762> I have a question... is it possible for Linux to misread the power capacity of a Laptop batterY?
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> It is, yes
<diogenes_> JFox762, but it's not linux issue, it's incompatible hw.
<bec> Where can I modify what the 'Short Date' format is for the Digital Clock widget?
<IrcsomeBot> carolinaaeh was added by: carolinaaeh
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> hi every only
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> linux touchpad deb file in the iso
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> cause I’m trying to have touchpad (alps synaptic -dell inspiron 5110n) in kubuntu to work(I’m using right now linux mint cause it have the (left click working in the touchpad)
<IrcsomeBot> <tanghus> @bec, bec: You can't - afaik - change what is the short format in other ways than selecting a different region from System Settings->Regional Settings->Formats. You can, however - set it to 'Custom' and follow the linked instructions in Digital Clock Settings.
<IrcsomeBot> Bryan Lach was added by: Bryan Lach
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> @carolinaaeh, is it driver issue?
<IrcsomeBot> <tanghus> @carolinaaeh, This search gives quite some hits: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=touchpad+alps+synaptic+dell+inspiron+5110n+linux&t=canonical&atb=v190-1&ia=web
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> @tanghus, is changing module from (lib/modules/#.#-generic/kernel drivers/input/mouse/) will help is this the proper directory and is there any other directory
<IrcsomeBot> <tanghus> @carolinaaeh, I haven't compiled a kernel module in 15+ years, so I can't say what is best ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> @tanghus, how about without compiling it just replace files
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> and then restart the module
<IrcsomeBot> <tanghus> @carolinaaeh, I won't recommend anything, as I simply don't know. I only pasted the search link because it looked like you could get better answers from there :)
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> thanks by the way
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<user|30002> kubuntu for raspberry 4?
<BluesKaj> user|30002, if it has at least 4GB Ram and a faster cpu then the RPI3 then I wouldn't recommend it
<BluesKaj> then=than
<IrcsomeBot> Sanish_Patil was added by: Sanish_Patil
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<kubuntu> hi
#kubuntu 2019-11-17
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> Heyo!
<viewer|92> hello i just installed kubuntu 18 lts and i have file copy issues with permissions denied is there a fix or a terminal command to fix all the write to usb and sata devices for a freash install?
<me> Hi,
<Guest84459> Got a problem with 19.10. I always remat switching windows to alt-space but in this implementation I can only rotate between two "nearest" windows.
<Guest84459> *remap
<Guest84459> Any idea on how fit this?
<BluesKaj> Howdy al
<BluesKaj> all
<juanc> ¡hola!
<juanc> ¡hola!joanna
<suntimes> hi. I have an fresh and up to date install of kubuntu its famous but my headphone headset have a probleme of disconnect after 45seconds, 1 mins of playing music (youtube, vlc, etc ...). I have installed gnome and the problem did'nt appear. my usb headset work fine. any can help me ?
<suntimes> I want to return on kde :)
<suntimes> mm I did'nt give it to you full details
<suntimes> the problem appear when I use the profile AD2P (I have made the fix on the wiki of bluetooth)
<IrcsomeBot> Ghassan was added by: Ghassan
<mispp4> hey people, which package provides Qt5QmlConfig.cmake
<RikMills> mispp4: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=eoan&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=Qt5QmlConfig.cmake
<mispp4> thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Hello again
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> I switched to Kubuntu 18.04 as my primary OS from ZorinOS 15 Core
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Trying to install i3
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Am not able to login
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/twbv81S9/file_20030.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> @Rutvikm, Its stuck here. What should I do?
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> @Rutvikm, you forgot your password?
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> @Rutvikm, check your password
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> The password was correct. I got some info from the i3 group. It was related to i3 handling of wallpaper.
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> 👍🏻 for the observation though @bauchhaus @carolinaaeh
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Also, even without i3, this is twice the speed of Gnome on ma machine
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> And looks a lot better as well
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Cheers
<nescius> Hi, is there a on screen keyboard in KDE?
<nescius> there is one usefull on a login screen, but when logged in, there is nothing ... ???
<nescius> it used to have one back around 2012, does anyone know where can I find one?
<nescius> hi, i am unable to switch to TTY, when i do, screen freezes and does nothing untill i give up and switch back to ctrl+alt+f1and then it has cochones to ask for password.. very anoying and blocker for further troubleshooting.
<nescius> ...i would like to get wayland working on kubuntu 18.04, or go back to gnome as it has some working support for on screen keyboard
<nescius> but this time wayland crashes on starting, i would like to start it with logs (tty would be the easiest option, if it would *** work)
<nescius> perhaps i should try 19.10 first
<bprompt> nescius:  well, you can always just install Ubuntu which uses Wayland, and then on top of that install kde-desktop
<valorie> !wayland
<ubottu> Wayland is a display server protocol (an alternative to X11) and library. Unlike Xorg, Wayland provides no central server component, but desktop environments' compositors make use of it (e.g. mutter, kwin, weston). For more info, see https://wayland.freedesktop.org and !xwayland
